# Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.4].



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2007)

Pour la précédente version, c'est ici.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Novembre 2007)

Pour en revenir au sondage sur la partition &#233;ventuelle de la Belgique dont il &#233;tait question dans la v. 3&#8230;

Je me demande ce qu&#8217;il adviendrait des cantons d&#8217;Eupen et Malmedy, germanophones, dans ce cas  Rattachement &#224; la Flandre ? A l&#8217;Allemagne ? A la France ? Z&#8217;en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Il y a un sujet par l&#224;. 

Pour pas flooder : *Blogueurs vendus*


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Novembre 2007)

Où la revendication d'égalité hommes femmes *vire à l'absurde*.
 

Et tant qu'on y est, pourquoi pas une campagne intitulée "Juste une b*ite", hein ?
A poil tout le monde, c'est vrai quoi !


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

Ben, elles ont bien un maillot "une pi&#232;ce", non ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> (...)
> Et tant qu'on y est, pourquoi pas une campagne intitulée "Juste une b*ite", hein ?
> A poil tout le monde, c'est vrai quoi !


Ce serait p'têt de l'agression visuelle dans certains cas.... :sick:

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2007)

J'aime beaucoup cette revendication


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2007)

Dimanche, elle enlève le bas


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2007)

Racolage passif?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Novembre 2007)

*Réussite scolaire: tout se joue avant 5 ans*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> *Réussite scolaire: tout se joue avant 5 ans*


Trop tard pour moi :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (14 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> *Réussite scolaire: tout se joue avant 5 ans*



et voilà, ils etre encore tous sûr d'avoir enfanté un p'tit genie... :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Racolage passif?


Bah, c'est bien connu : quand il y a du cul à la télé, l'Audimat a une érection.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2007)

Steve a bien fait de baisser le prix de l'iphone parce que...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2007)

Les relations, ça aide


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les relations, ça aide


Là nous sommes en pleine république bananière :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les relations, ça aide



Il était à deux doigts de s'échouer dans l'faussé, ha!  

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2007)

11 000 volts et même pas mort


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 11 000 volts et même pas mort


Didjou !!! Impressionnant


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2007)

moins que les réactions à la mords moi le noeud que ça suscite sur le site...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2007)

Alors, heureux ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> moins que les réactions à la mords moi le noeud que ça suscite sur le site...


Oui javais pas vu. A chaque message ça va de mal ampère. Désolé elle est très mauvaise :rose:


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les relations, ça aide



En fait, ça a l'air un peu plus compliqué que ça (voir notamment la pénultième phrase de l'article). 
Ce qui ne change de toutes façons rien à mon opinion personnelle à moi que j'ai sur l'omniprésent, est-il besoin de préciser.:rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Novembre 2007)

Je navais personnellement jamais entendu parler de lordinateur Colossus  

Un lien (in English, sorry!) disponible ici => http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7094881.stm


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2007)

Et il fonctionne encore


par contre pas vu où pluggué le casque


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2007)

DTC  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> DTC  :rateau:


 On se calme la blonde, sinon tu vas finir par faire la plonge chez Weboliver


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2007)

il l'a déjà fait je pense


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il l'a déjà fait je pense


Eh ben dites donc jen apprends de belles


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas moi sur la photo...
T'aurais pu en trouver une sur laquelle je suis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les relations, ça aide





Romuald a dit:


> En fait, ça a l'air un peu plus compliqué que ça (voir notamment la pénultième phrase de l'article).
> Ce qui ne change de toutes façons rien à mon opinion personnelle à moi que j'ai sur l'omniprésent, est-il besoin de préciser.:rateau:



J'étais persuadé que le fils de Tapie s'était réfugié en Suisse où il avait changé de nom (se faisait maintenant appeler M. Supermoquette) 

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas moi sur la photo...
> T'aurais pu en trouver une sur laquelle je suis...



j'avai pas le courage ... vu ma fatigue :rateau:


----------



## al02 (16 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Je n&#8217;avais personnellement jamais entendu parler de *l&#8217;ordinateur Colossus*
> 
> Un lien (in English, sorry!) disponible ici => http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7094881.stm



L'ordinateur Lemaire fait encore mieux.   (Pourtant c'est un mec et non un Mac ! )



> "J'utilise un syst&#232;me d'intelligence artificielle que j'applique dans ma t&#234;te au lieu de le faire dans un ordinateur", a-t-il laconiquement comment&#233;. "Je crois que la plupart des gens peuvent le faire, mais j'ai un cerveau qui fonctionne vite, parfois tr&#232;s tr&#232;s vite", a-t-il ajout&#233;.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> L'ordinateur Lemaire fait encore mieux.   (Pourtant c'est un mec et non un Mac ! )


   

Racine treizième ???? Je ne pige pas très bien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Racine treizième ???? Je ne pige pas très bien



Ba, tu verras ça bientôt, c'est au programme de math de 6ém je crois...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ba, tu verras ça bientôt, c'est au programme de math de 6ém je crois...


Cest bien envoyé  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'avai pas le courage ... vu ma fatigue :rateau:


t'as raison Mackie, faut pas se fatiguer, de toute façon rien de plus commun qu'une saloperie de mouflet par rapport à un autre


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas moi sur la photo...
> T'aurais pu en trouver une sur laquelle je suis...


menteur, malgr&#233; ta fausse moustache on t'a reconnu fantomas


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> L'ordinateur Lemaire fait encore mieux.   (Pourtant c'est un mec et non un Mac ! )




Colossus a *perdu * :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

*Une Waremmienne, poignardée par son ex, échappe à la mort :sick::afraid:
*


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Une Waremmienne, poignardée par son ex, échappe à la mort :sick::afraid:
> *



Faudrait jamais lire les commentaire, je cite le plus original, je sais pas si on peut être plus à coté de la plaque... soit il a pas vu le film, soit lui non plus on peut rien pour lui.



> En 1971 sortait le film "l'Orange mécanique" de Stanley Kubrick, montrant une société cauchemardesque où le politique corrompu traitait avec égard un petit criminel et mettait en prison ses victimes. C'était de la fiction, à l'époque. Un film visionnaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Une Waremmienne, poignardée par son ex, échappe à la mort :sick::afraid:
> *



War in Waremme :affraid:

En tout cas, 39 coups, elle survit, elle a eu de la chance que son ex soit une brêle avec un couteau !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

Je ne lis jamais les commentaires sur l'actualité : ça me bousille le moral pour la journée.


----------



## spud34 (19 Novembre 2007)

Il est vraiment trop fort Spiderman


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne lis jamais les commentaires sur l'actualité : ça me bousille le moral pour la journée.



T'as tort, tu l'aurais fait la semaine passée, tu aurais su qu'on te cherchait pour te remettre un chèque de 1 000 000 d'. Maintenant, c'est forclos, ils cherchent quelqu'un d'autre (un certain Maqui, ou Macky, un truc comme ça )


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as tort, tu l'aurais fait la semaine passée, tu aurais su qu'on te cherchait pour te remettre un chèque de 1 000 000 d'. Maintenant, c'est forclos, ils cherchent quelqu'un d'autre (un certain Maqui, ou Macky, un truc comme ça )



:affraid::affraid::affraid: on est mal barrés, si il l'empoche, il vas investir dans MacG, devenir actionnaire, et admin... sauve qui peut :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> War in Waremme :affraid:
> 
> En tout cas, 39 coups, elle survit, elle a eu de la chance que son ex soit une brêle avec un couteau !



Tu n'y es pas du tout. Comment tu veux tuer avec un couteau a beurre ? Hein ? Franchement... Si cette cUnasse avait des couteaux convenable, il aurait pu la tuer, mais nan, même son meurtre fallait qu'elle lui pourrisse...

Trop forts ces belges


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Novembre 2007)

Muriel Robin remporte un Emmy Award !

Ah, oui, Culture Pub" revient sur le net le 26 novembre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ah, oui, Culture Pub" revient sur le net le 26 novembre.


Très bonne nouvelle


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Faudrait jamais lire les commentaire, je cite le plus original, je sais pas si on peut être plus à coté de la plaque... soit il a pas vu le film, soit lui non plus on peut rien pour lui.




En même temps, avec un pseudo "Charles Martel", on se doute de la mentalité et de l'intelligence des propos du mec...


----------



## macelene (21 Novembre 2007)

​


"La Journée mondiale contre le sida a 20 ans. 20 ans de souffrance, de lutte et despoir. 20 ans dune longue marche empreinte du souvenir de ceux aujourdhui disparus, dun souvenir qui reste plus ou moins vivace. Dune certaine façon, les personnes séropositives et les malades du sida sont victimes du temps qui passe."


----------



## al02 (21 Novembre 2007)

UK : 2 disques dures perdus, 25 millions d'Anglais touchés   

Autre nouvelle : 

Boum !!


----------



## Nephou (21 Novembre 2007)

après le bleu Klein®, le magenta© T-Mobile :

C&#8217;est aux Pays-Bas que ça se passe


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2007)

Tu montes avec moi? j'ai pris ma bicyclette.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> après le bleu Klein®, le magenta© T-Mobil :
> 
> C&#8217;est aux Pays-Bas que ça se passe


Ils n'ont qu'à déposer tout le dictionnaire. Comme ça, ils seront tranquilles. :mouais:



WebOliver a dit:


> Tu montes avec moi? j'ai pris ma bicyclette.


Valait mieux qu'ils ne perdent pas les clés. Sinon, ils étaient mal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Valait mieux qu'ils ne perdent pas les clés. Sinon, ils étaient mal.



Oh, ben nan, d'après ce qu'ils disent dans l'article, un trombonne déplié ...


----------



## MOMAX (21 Novembre 2007)

Autre temps, autre murs:mouais:

http://www.gamekult.com/articles/A0000062737/


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Novembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> après le bleu Klein®, le magenta© T-Mobile :
> 
> Cest aux Pays-Bas que ça se passe


Nimporte quoi !!!!!!!! Jespère quils ne vont pas obtenir gain de cause. À quand le brevet sur larc-en-ciel ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Novembre 2007)

Bienvenue à *Wikipediavision.*

Ce site affiche les éditions des wikipediens avec quelques minutes de décalage


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2007)

Vive l'égalité.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vive l'égalité.



Je dis rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

Cela dit, et en dehors de toute considération graveleuse, je tire de ces deux articles les reflexions suivantes :



> Il s'agit selon elle de respecter des règles de sécurité, d'hygiène *et des coutumes dominantes*.



C'est avec ce genre de respect que des fillettes, en Afrique, sont mutilées par excision, et qu'ailleurs, des femmes sont contraintes à porter un burka et à se cantonner aux tâches ménagères.



> D&#8217;autant qu&#8217;en se promenant ainsi, «les femmes mettent leur sécurité en jeu», estime la porte-parole du centre. Les hommes ne risqueraient-ils pas d&#8217;avoir beaucoup de mal à se contrôler, à la vue d&#8217;une poitrine dénudée ?



Et allez zou ! Une fois encore, la femme est rendue coupable de la concupiscence de l'homme. Le pire ici, c'est que c'est une femme qui le dit ! Non, ce ne sont pas les femmes qui mettent leur sécurité en danger, ce sont ceux d'entre les hommes qui sont incapables de contrôler leurs plus bas instincts, il faut arrêter cette hypocrisie qui consiste en cette matière à rendre la victime coupable des turpitudes de son bourreau ! 

C'est comme si on condamnait le directeur d'une banque braquée à la place du malfaiteur au motif qu'il n'avait qu'à pas le tenter avec tant d'argent !


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est comme si on condamnait le directeur d'une banque braquée à la place du malfaiteur au motif qu'il n'avait qu'à pas le tenter avec tant d'argent !



Moi j'ai entendu des keufs dire à mon paternel, après s'être fait voler sa moto : "Ah ben oui m'sieur, mais avec une telle moto, vous provoquez aussi..."


Pour le reste je reste d'accord avec toi P77


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai. Imposons la Burka et la Suzuky 125 pour les femmes... Comme ça on fait d'une pierre deux coups. Pas de tentation possible...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2007)

> Dautant quen se promenant ainsi, «les femmes mettent leur sécurité en jeu», estime la porte-parole du centre. Les hommes ne risqueraient-ils pas davoir beaucoup de mal à se contrôler, à la vue dune poitrine dénudée ?


Dans les camps naturistes, elles sont en danger de mort alors.


----------



## wip (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, et en dehors de toute considération graveleuse, je tire de ces deux articles les reflexions suivantes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe... Cependant, on ne peut pas trop s'affranchir de la nature humaine non plus... Tout le monde a ses faiblesses..., graves ou insignifiantes.
Plus tu tenteras les gens, plus il y aura de problèmes, ça c'est sur.
Alors peut-être que sur le long terme ça serait payant, mais sur le court terme je pense que cela peut-être dangereux.


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Plus tu tenteras les gens, plus il y aura de problèmes, ça c'est sur.



Sauf que si le sein nu rentre dans les moeurs, il n'aura plus cette connotation sexuelle forte, une sorte de banalisation, dans le sens positif.

Et puis, c'est pas des bouts de nichons (pardon mesdames  ) vu sur la plage l'été qui favorise d'avantage les viols, pas plus que les mini-jupes.

C'est un peu un faux débat, comme le disait P77. Va dire à une femme violée qu'aussi fallait pas déconner, elle provoque vachement quand même.


Dans le même esprit, on montre facilement une femme nue pour une pub de gel douche à la con, pourquoi ne verrait on pas un homme intégralement nu lui aussi ?

Ce n'est pas la nature humaine qui dicte ces précepts à la con, mais la "morale", principalement édictée par les hommes jusqu'à présent


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe... Cependant, on ne peut pas trop s'affranchir de la nature humaine non plus... Tout le monde a ses faiblesses..., graves ou insignifiantes.
> Plus tu tenteras les gens, plus il y aura de problèmes, ça c'est sur.
> Alors peut-être que sur le long terme ça serait payant, mais sur le court terme je pense que cela peut-être dangereux.



Si c'était la "nature humaine", tous les hommes seraient des violeurs et des braqueurs. Non, il y a autre chose. Et puis mon propos n'est pas de nier le danger, mais de rétablir la vérité sur la provenance de ce danger : il est bien admis qu'en matière de biens matériel, le seul responsable est celui qui s'approprie indûment le bien d'autrui, je prétend, moi, qu'il en va de même en cas d'abus sexuel, que le seul responsable est celui qui abuse, pas sa victime. De même que je trouve anormal, dans une société comme la notre, qui se dit "policée", de devoir protéger ses biens, je trouve anormal d'imposer aux femmes ce qu'on n'impose pas aux hommes, au prétexte qu'elles pourraient se faire violer, et en outre, de venir prétendre ensuite que c'est de leur faute.

Pourquoi pas faire sinon, tant qu'on y est, comme dans certains pays d'Afrique, aux mains d'islamistes dévoyés, ou c'est la femme violée, quand bien même était-elle voilée et entièrement couverte, qui est condamnée à mort !


----------



## wip (22 Novembre 2007)

Nous somme bien d'accord sur le fond .

EDIT:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'était la "nature humaine", tous les hommes seraient des violeurs et des braqueurs.


Je crois que là, tu es un peu pessimiste. Par "nature humaine", j'entend pas "instinct humain", mais plus globalement, ce qui fait de nous des humains. C'est à dire entre autres notre capacité à réfléchir et agir, plus ou moins bien suivant  les gens...


----------



## Arlequin (22 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> . Va dire à une femme violée qu'aussi fallait pas déconner, elle provoque vachement quand même.


 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas faire sinon, tant qu'on y est, comme dans certains pays d'Afrique, aux mains d'islamistes dévoyés, ou c'est la femme violée, quand bien même était-elle voilée et entièrement couverte, qui est condamnée à mort !


 
n'est ce pas.....: 


 en parlant de nature humaine, de moeurs, et tout le toutim..... pas drôle du tout.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> n'est ce pas.....:
> 
> 
> en parlant de nature humaine, de moeurs, et tout le toutim..... pas drôle du tout.....



Triste illustration de mon propos


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> n'est ce pas.....:
> 
> 
> en parlant de nature humaine, de moeurs, et tout le toutim..... pas drôle du tout.....



Oui, mais ça c'était au moyen âge :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Triste illustration de mon propos


 
ai depuis édité... pour effectivement te citer .... ainsi que bassou.....


----------



## Arlequin (22 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais ça c'était au moyen âge :rateau:


 
si seulement c'était la cas....


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2007)

Trouvez la station essence la moins chère près de chez vous (mise à jour tous les jours)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> n'est ce pas.....:
> 
> 
> en parlant de nature humaine, de moeurs, et tout le toutim..... pas drôle du tout.....


Oui jai vu ça hier à la télé. Le summum de limmonde. Mais quest-ce que les femmes leur ont fait ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Oui jai vu ça hier à la télé. Le summum de limmonde. Mais quest-ce que les femmes leur ont fait ? :mouais:



la femme c'est le diable et la tentation, enfin... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Trouvez la station essence la moins chère près de chez vous (mise à jour tous les jours)



Ça marche pas, ton truc, à la pompe à côté de chez moi, le SP95 est près de 30 cents plus cher que ce qu'il annonce :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça marche pas, ton truc, à la pompe à côté de chez moi, le SP95 est près de 30 cents plus cher que ce qu'il annonce :mouais:



Tu as vérifié la date et l'heure ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

Oui, aujourd'hui et maintenant ... Ou les mises à jours ne seraient pas aussi quotidiennes qu'annoncées ? 

En fait, les dernières mises à jour concernant cette pompe datent de début août, pour un site gouvernemental soit-disant mis à jour quotidiennement, bravo, ça fait sérieux ! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, aujourd'hui et maintenant ... Ou les mises à jours ne seraient pas aussi quotidiennes qu'annoncées ?
> 
> En fait, les dernières mises à jour concernant cette pompe datent de début août, pour un site gouvernemental soit-disant mis à jour quotidiennement, bravo, ça fait sérieux ! :mouais:



Comme tu dis


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, aujourd'hui et maintenant ... Ou les mises à jours ne seraient pas aussi quotidiennes qu'annoncées ?
> 
> En fait, les dernières mises à jour concernant cette pompe datent de début août, pour un site gouvernemental soit-disant mis à jour quotidiennement, bravo, ça fait sérieux ! :mouais:



Ben en fait c'est pas le site qui est a blamer (quoique). Ce sont aux stations de communiquer leur prix pour maintenir le bouzin à jour, forcément si elles ne le font pas...

Maintenant, de là a croire qu'un des grands patron de ces usines pétrolières serait un proche du p'tit nerveux et que ces stations apparaîtraient comme très souvent dans les soit disant moins chères... Mais je n'ai rien dit.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi j'ai entendu des keufs dire à mon paternel, après s'être fait voler sa moto : "Ah ben oui m'sieur, mais avec une telle moto, vous provoquez aussi..."
> 
> 
> Pour le reste je reste d'accord avec toi P77



après certains d'entre-eux des mêmes keufs se plaindres d'êtres mal vus... _ben oui m'enfin msieur l'agent, vous nous provoquez aussi :rateau:
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ben en fait c'est pas le site qui est a blamer (quoique). Ce sont aux stations de communiquer leur prix pour maintenir le bouzin à jour, forcément si elles ne le font pas...



Attend ... Nous sommes peut-être en droit d'attendre d'un site en ".gouv.fr" un minimum de contrôle des données qui y sont publiées, nan ? En pleine période de flambée des prix du pétrole, ils pourraient supprimer d'office de la liste les stations qui ne se sont pas mises à jour depuis plus de quelques jours, ça serait la moindre des choses, je trouve !

Je suis sûr que même Benjamin y arriverait avec vBubulle, alors tu penses, ce site là, ils en ont bien les moyens 

:mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attend ... Nous sommes peut-être en droit d'attendre d'un site en ".gouv.fr" un minimum de contrôle des données qui y sont publiées, nan ? En pleine période de flambée des prix du pétrole, ils pourraient supprimer d'office de la liste les stations qui ne se sont pas mises à jour depuis plus de quelques jours, ça serait la moindre des choses, je trouve !
> 
> Je suis sûr que même Benjamin y arriverait avec vBubulle, alors tu penses, ce site là, ils en ont bien les moyens
> 
> :mouais:


nana mais attends, il faudraient qu'ils fassent des heures sup' ou alors embaucher du personnel compétent, après ça vas faire encore augmenter le prix de la taxe


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attend ... Nous sommes peut-être en droit d'attendre d'un site en ".gouv.fr" un minimum de contrôle des données qui y sont publiées, nan ?
> :mouais:



Tu imagines bien que ce site doit être entretenu par des fonctionnaires (tu sais, ceux qui n'en branle pas une et qui prennent les gens en otage à longueur de temps), non ?

Alors, que veux-tu en attendre de plus ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2007)

Plus d'achat de CDs ni de DVDs de ma part&#8230;  

Pas amusant du tout&#8230;

Aussi sur Libé&#8230;


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Plus d'achat de CDs ni de DVDs de ma part
> 
> Pas amusant du tout
> 
> Aussi sur Libé


Comme dhabitude, nos politiciens ne connaissent que la répression. Et même lhyper-répression ici :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés PC IMpact a rédigé un dossier dessus.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2007)

D'un côté, ils s'étonnent de voir que les gens téléchargent plutôt que payer un CD 25&#8364; alors que l'artiste n'en gagne en plus qu'une très faible partie... 

Donc évidemment, répression, répression, répression...


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2007)

Déjà que je n'envisageai pas d'en acheter un...

Big brother can watch you :mouais:

(Et bienvenue chez les paranos  )


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Novembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> (Et bienvenue chez les paranos  )


Chuuuut pas si fort ils écoutent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2007)

Echec et mat  

Merci Apple


----------



## al02 (25 Novembre 2007)

Remake du Titanic ! 

Ça devait cailler !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Remake du Titanic !
> 
> Ça devait cailler !


C'est nul : y avait pas Céline Dion pour chanter "My heart will go on".


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est nul : y avait pas Céline Dion pour chanter "My heart will go on".



Elle y était, mais elle chantait pas, elle faisait un numéro de claquettes ... Avec ses dents


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est nul : y avait pas Céline Dion pour chanter "My heart will go on".


 Encore heureux, la banquise n'aurait pas supporté, et là on se tapait une montée des eaux générale de plusieurs dixaines de mètres en 1/4 d'heure.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Encore heureux, la banquise n'aurait pas supporté, et là on se tapait une montée des eaux générale de plusieurs dixaines de mètres en 1/4 d'heure.


Faut pas dire du mal de Céline  

Edit : 





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sindanárië.


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Faut pas dire du mal de Céline



Ah ben si y faut !


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Faut pas dire du mal de Céline
> 
> Edit :



mais si ... surtout que j'ai déjà mal a la tête


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Novembre 2007)

Google actualités, Lascaux et "taches noires" !!!



> _Les algorithmes de Google Actualité n'ont pas toujours bon goût. Pour parler de la prolifération de taches noires sur les parois de la grotte de Lascaux, Google affiche... un danseur noir !
> "Pour venir à bout de la prolifération de taches noires sur les parois de la grotte de Lascaux, une série de mesures durgence viennent dêtre prises", voilà ce qui apparaît dans l'option "actualité" de Google France lors d'une recherche sur les grottes de Lascaux. Pour imager cet article, Google affiche, comme le montre notre capture écran, un danseur noir. No comment !_





Je suis pourtant friant d'humour noir mais là... !!!!!

 :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Google actualités, Lascaux et "taches noires" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Très* douteux, en effet :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

La télé-réalité n'est pas sans danger. Je m'étonne qu'on en parle si peu (pour l'instant ?)

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3236,36-982546@51-982650,0.html


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2007)

Sans commentaire


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

Y en a qui respectent rien ! Saboter le concours de Miss Monde Caraïbes, tss tss tss  
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7112916.stm (link in English)

Blague à part, c'est vraiment pas sympa pour la nana


----------



## Craquounette (26 Novembre 2007)

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la Suisse n'est pas un pays exotique  

Bon je rigole mais ce n'est pas forcément drôle... A quand le retour de la malaria en Europe ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Novembre 2007)

Du beau, du bon, de lUSB  Garçon ! 1 Go de bordeaux siouplait !


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la Suisse n'est pas un pays exotique



a tiens, les formalité douanières ont été assouplis  je vais vendre des produits anti moustique en suisse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Du beau, du bon, de lUSB  Garçon ! 1 Go de bordeaux siouplait !



  

Vivement la version Pure Malt...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2007)

Émeutes à Villiers-le-Bel...

la déraison et la folie l&#8217;emportent&#8230; encore une fois


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Émeutes à Villiers-le-Bel...
> 
> la déraison et la folie l&#8217;emportent&#8230; encore une fois



Le fossé se creuse inexorablement...
Ne te trompe pas, je trouve ces évènements désolants; mais parce que ça va conduire à une escalade de chaque côté comme d'habitude...
On ne peut donc définitivement pas se comprendre* ?!...
Au regard de ça, les dernières élections nationales ont renforcé ce degré d'incompréhension**...
Ça m'attriste profondément...  

*je ne parle pas de toi ou de moi, mais bien de notre pays en général... 

** y compris sur ce forum...

P.S : Nephou, Amok, je ne polémique pas, je voudrais juste exprimer mon désarroi latent.


----------



## Nephou (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j&#8217;aimerai bien que l&#8217;on en reste à des réactions mesurées et celle de tirhum clôt pour moi le sujet ici. Je peux cependant vous inviter à créer une discussion au _comptoir_
 pour de plus amples échanges.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Novembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la Suisse n'est pas un pays exotique
> 
> Bon je rigole mais ce n'est pas forcément drôle... A quand le retour de la malaria en Europe ?


Ouh là, pas rassurant  
Un effet du réchauffement climatique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ouh là, pas rassurant
> Un effet du réchauffement climatique ?



Non, juste une fausse information qui a circulé dans les milieux des moustiques tigrés comme quoi ils auraient été classés "espèce protégée" en Suisse


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, juste une fausse information qui a circulé dans les milieux des moustiques tigrés comme quoi ils auraient été classés "espèce protégée" en Suisse


Ah, c'est donc ça. Faut toujours s'informer _avant,_ je l'ai déjà dit


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Novembre 2007)

Tss tss tss Quapprends-je ? Une porte dérobée de la NSA ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Tss tss tss Quapprends-je ? Une porte dérobée de la NSA ?



Mince, en plus, c'est l'algorithme utilisé dans mon jeu de yam  A chaque fois que je vais battre un record, la NSA sera informée :affraid:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, en plus, c'est l'algorithme utilisé dans mon jeu de yam  A chaque fois que je vais battre un record, la NSA sera informée :affraid:


Zut alors ! Console-toi en te disant quà chaque partie quelquun à Fort George G. Meade, Maryland (siège de la NSA, excusez je me la pète 2 secondes  ) tape rageusement sur son clavier en disant Aw shit, ce fwenchie a encowe gagné !


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2007)

Si vous avez un cancer, evitez la poste.


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2007)

Verglas d'hiver aux USA. :love:



> Selon la police de l'Etat, un camion transportant des déchets d'une usine agro-alimentaire de la région, Perdue Farms, a laissé une valve ouverte, laissant s'échapper la graisse d'oie sur la route 13 depuis l'usine jusqu'à la lisière de l'Etat du Maryland.


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si vous avez un cancer, evitez la poste.



Normal, ce site défend les sans-papiers !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

*Steve Jobs désigné patron de lannée par le magazine Fortune*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si vous avez un cancer, evitez la poste.



La nouvelle lutte contre le grand banditisme, celui qui "extorque" des mandats de 9,5    
On voit bien ici les conséquences désastreuses du non usage des neurones et de l'excès de télédiffusion de toutes ces séries policières à la c.. :sleep:  

Mr Derrick, je ne vous salue pas !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Steve Jobs désigné patron de lannée par le magazine Fortune*



Un coup à faire (encore ?) une melonite aiguë ça !  :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un coup à faire (encore ?) une melonite aiguë ça !  :rateau:


Il a pas besoin de ça pour souffrir de melonite aiguë  
Rhooooo que je suis mauvaise langue :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Fort George G. Meade, Maryland (siège de la NSA, excusez je me la pète 2 secondes  )



J'ignorais que George Gordon Meade, ce major général, qui commandait l'armée nordiste du Potomac à la bataille de Gettysburg, les trois premiers jours de juillet 1863, eut un fort à son nom  

  :style:

:rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ignorais que George Gordon Meade, ce major général, qui commandait l'armée nordiste du Potomac à la bataille de Gettysburg, les trois premiers jours de juillet 1863, eut un fort à son nom


Tiens donc ! Moi non plus  :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (29 Novembre 2007)

J'ai hésité a la poster dans là mais bon il ne lui arrive rien au mec donc c'est même pas drôle... Donc je vais la poster ici...

Connerie quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai hésité a la poster dans là mais bon il ne lui arrive rien au mec donc c'est même pas drôle... Donc je vais la poster ici...
> 
> Connerie quand tu nous tiens...



Moi ce qui m'interpelle en premier lieu, bien que je ne soutienne ni n'ai voté pour ce parti, c'est le qualificatif "extrême-droite" que l'on colle à l'UDC, et écrit en bien gros sur la vidéo, et répété dans le texte.

Alors que si l'on creuse un peu, on sait pertinemment que c'est faux, et qu'il faut nuancer le propos. Forcément, "droite conservatrice" c'est moins vendeur et moins tape à l'&#339;il... Mais si même les journaleux de libé se mettent aux raccourcis foireux et réducteurs...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2007)

Vous avez remarqué que NS dans son interview de ce soir avait encore une alliance


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué que NS dans son interview de ce soir avait encore une alliance



C'était ce soir ?? en direct ?? ...   avec l'alliance et le discours, je pensais que c'était une redif. du printemps... lors de la campagne présidentielle...   

-> je suis déjà dehors...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

Didjou !! *Tremblement de terre de magnitude 7.4 en Martinique*  
Rien de grave jespère  
_(the link is in English)_


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Didjou !! *Tremblement de terre de magnitude 7.4 en Martinique*
> Rien de grave jespère
> _(the link is in English)_



1 mort (un britannique) d'un arrêt cardiaque et 7 personnes blessées.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué que NS dans son interview de ce soir avait encore une alliance


Ouaip, on ne voyait que ça. 

Il s'est déjà remarié avec la Ferrari?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué que NS dans son interview de ce soir avait encore une alliance


Toutes les ruptures ne sont pas faciles à faire.


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2007)

Le commissariat de Laon évacué après le dépôt d'un obus par un cantonnier. 



> L'agent municipal avait découvert l'engin explosif un peu plus tôt dans un buisson sur la place de la gare ferroviaire de Laon. Au lieu d'appeler les pompiers sur place, il a préféré amener l'obus directement au commissariat de police, situé à proximité.





> "On est passé à deux doigts du drame", a déclaré M. Sarkozy lors d'une interview télévisée.





@ Ed_the_Head : J'ai modifié le lien, il pointe correctement sur l'info.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Le commissariat de Laon évacué après le dépôt d'un obus par un cantonnier.


J'ai la météo chez Orange. :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Le commissariat de Laon évacué après le dépôt d'un obus par un cantonnier.


Ce monsieur a lesprit vif


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Le commissariat de Laon évacué après le dépôt d'un obus par un cantonnier.





CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ce monsieur a lesprit vif



Mais le tempérament moins vif que dans certaines banlieues, où en ce moment, ils n'apportent pas eux même les obus dans les commissariats, ils font faire le boulot par un canon


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Novembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ce monsieur a lesprit vif



ça arrive parfois quand on a bu un canon de trop... :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça arrive parfois quand on a bu un canon de trop... :rateau:


MDR :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais le tempérament moins vif que dans certaines banlieues, où en ce moment, ils n'apportent pas eux même les obus dans les commissariats, ils font faire le boulot par un canon



Tu parles de la corse là non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu parles de la corse là non ?



Non, du Val d'Oise, pourquoi ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas trop où poster ça, pas hésiter à déplacer si j'ai gaffé  
Article sur Mac OS 10.5 dans le quotidien belge _Le Soir _=> http://www.lesoir.be/la_vie_du_net/en_pratique/logiciels-le-systeme-d-2007-11-30-564089.shtml
Si le coeur vous en dit.... c'est rigolo de lire les réactions


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2007)

Faites vos jeux... 
Rien ne va plus !...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Faites vos jeux...
> Rien ne va plus !...


 :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Décembre 2007)

Sortie de Léopard : 



Gilles de La Tourette a dit:


> Moi je viens de le recevoir, mais ça marchait pas, j'avais mis le DVD à l'envers! :modo:





gribouille a dit:


> Ben moi il dois se mettre à l'endroit tout seul je pense ça doit être prévu. J'ai juste entre-ouvert la grande trappe sur le côté de mon G4 gris, et l'ai laissé glissé par là, pis j'ai refermé. J'ai pas trouvé de tiroirs gris en facade comme sur les PC pour le ranger dedans. Le seul truc qui s'ouvrait était sur le coté. C'est vachement grand d'ailleurs on dois pouvoir lire ma vieille collection de Vidéo disques ça à l'air d'être prévu pour vu la taille du lecteur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2007)

La Castafiore a existé !



> Elle sappelait Florence Foster Jenkins. Cette riche héritière américaine navait aucun talent mais suffisamment dargent pour louer, un soir doctobre 1944, le Carnegie Hall et y massacrer les grands airs du répertoire lyrique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> La Castafiore a existé !



Ma réction à l'article :



> C'est exagéré comme titre, ou alors, le journaliste n'a pas lu vraiment les aventures de Tintin, parce que s'il est vrai que dans cette BD, la Castafiore est une "casse pied", elle n'en reste pas moins une vraie cantatrice, c'est une certaine idée du snobisme bourgeois, qu'Hergé dénonçait avec elle, pas une "fausse diva" qui aurait chanté faux, d'ailleurs, une "fausse diva" serait incapable de briser du cristal en "poussant la note", qualité qu'Hergé prête à la Castafiore. Donc, définitivement non, Florence Foster Jenkins n'était pas une "Castafiore" !


----------



## Grug (2 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement, la pseudo cantatrice dont parle l'article est plus proche de la seconde femme de Citizen Kane que de la Castafiore.

Mais il faut bien reconnaitre que le mot "Castafiore" est  allé au delà du personnage d'hergé, et désigne dans un langage courant, sans doute grace à la sonorité du mot, une *Cas*se *******s qui *Cas*se le oreilles.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Décembre 2007)

A lire avant d'acheter les cadeaux de Noël => http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3234,36-985250@51-975314,0.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> A lire avant d'acheter les cadeaux de Noël => http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3234,36-985250@51-975314,0.html



Comment ? :affraid: Les jouets ne seraient donc pas tous fabriqués au pôle nord, dans la fabrique du Père Noël, par ses lutins ?    

:bebe:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment ? :affraid: Les jouets ne seraient donc pas tous fabriqués au pôle nord, dans la fabrique du Père Noël, par ses lutins ?


Eh non ! Tout fout le camp


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment ? :affraid: Les jouets ne seraient donc pas tous fabriqués au pôle nord, dans la fabrique du Père Noël, par ses lutins ?
> 
> :bebe:


Tu crois encore au Père Noël, toi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu crois encore au Père Noël, toi ?



Ben, voui, au père noël, et aux canards à soupière !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2007)

Charmant... 

http://veritastemporis.blogspot.com/2007/10/la-mafia-est-dans-le-trafic-nuclaire.html


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2007)

Vends baril, état presque neuf, une légère fuite mais rien de méchant.

Transaction sur place pour l'enlèvement de l'objet.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2007)

Une alternative au pétrole ! mais va falloir être patient (très à mon avis) !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est toujours ça, comme on dit, l'espoir fait vivre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Vends baril, état presque neuf, une légère fuite mais rien de méchant.
> 
> Transaction sur place pour l'enlèvement de l'objet.



C'est celui ci, ton baril ? C'est vrai qu'il a l'air un peu fêlé !


----------



## spud34 (4 Décembre 2007)

Un peu tiré par les cheveux tout de même... Divorcer nuit à l'environnement :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

*Kitty Wigs*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Kitty Wigs*


Pauvres bêtes


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Pauvres bêtes


Ben quoi !... 
S'rait pas mignon comme ça, B*l*ackcat ?!....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

*Quelques histoires drôles (« anekdoty ») russes à propos de Poutine*


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben quoi !...
> S'rait pas mignon comme ça, B*l*ackcat ?!....



La rose lui irait super bien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Kitty Wigs*



Bleu j'aime bien , c'est une couleur facile à repérer au fusil à lunette...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> La rose lui irait super bien


Ah non. Bluestaïle powa.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Quelques histoires drôles (« anekdoty ») russes à propos de Poutine*



mouaiii, ce type est capable de tout à mon avis... sauf faire rire...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Décembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mouaiii, ce type est capable de tout à mon avis... sauf faire rire...


Ah si, ah si  
Jadore ces blagues, elles me rappellent les « anekdoty » de lère soviétique


----------



## MOMAX (4 Décembre 2007)

Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'actu mais bon !! C'est plutot un constat sur notre société. C'est très très interessant même pour ceux qui n'ont rien à voir avec le graphisme. Je le conseille vivement. J'espère que vous le lirez sans à priori.

à lire en premier

http://paris.blog.lemonde.fr/category/docu-le-blues-de-neville-brody/

et en deuxième

http://paris.blog.lemonde.fr/category/neville-brody-oeuvre-et-analyses


----------



## Craquounette (4 Décembre 2007)

La vie est un long fleuve tranquille...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> La vie est un long fleuve tranquille...





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Après la découverte de léchange, la direction de lhopital de Trebic a licencié deux infirmières



Alors que pour éviter que ça se reproduise aurait plutôt fallu en embaucher 10


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2007)

Chacun son tour !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Chacun son tour !


Ah ! C'est donc un jeu !


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2007)

lapin chasseur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2007)

A la Banque Centrale allemande ils doivent se faire des cheveux. 



> Un coiffeur allemand de 26 ans a eu la surprise, en vidant ses poubelles, de découvrir dans un conteneur à ordures les plans classés _«top secret»_ de la nouvelle chambre forte de la Banque centrale allemande à Berlin


----------



## CheepnisAroma (6 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> A la Banque Centrale allemande ils doivent se faire des cheveux.


Au poil leur sécurité ! 

Ah non ça va pas recommencer hein  
Une bombe à Paris, boulevard Malesherbes => http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3224,36-986712@51-986714,0.html


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2007)

Lutte contre le réchauffement climatique.    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Lutte contre le réchauffement climatique.    :love:




Ça, ça va aider, ça fait pas un pet !


----------



## Craquounette (7 Décembre 2007)

Fumer c'est mal... Fumer ça peut coûter cher en Italie...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2007)

En salle d'op'&#8230; heureusement qu'il est pas procto&#8230;


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Décembre 2007)

Voici venue la *cyberdélation*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Voici venue la *cyberdélation*


Enfin! Depuis le temps que j'attendais ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2007)

Le resquilleur se croyait invisible


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Le resquilleur se croyait invisible


Pas tout à fait : il ne létait plus car il avait oublié de renouveler ses pouvoirs. Tête en lair va


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2007)

A propos de l'Euro 08 en Suisse et en Autriche.



> Sur les huit équipes appelées à disputer leur phase de poules en Suisse (groupes A et C), trois ont déjà affiché une préférence: sauf revirement de dernière minute, les Pays-Bas s'installeront au Beau-Rivage Palace de Lausanne,* tandis que les Français établiront leur camp de base au Mirador Kempinski, juché sur le Mont-Pèlerin*.



Craquounette, on fait équipe? Je connais la porte dérobée de la cuisine de l'hôtel...  
Une bonne gastro pour tout le monde avant France-Itale, et hop.  ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> A propos de l'Euro 08 en Suisse et en Autriche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas la peine de contaminer leur nouriture... si la cuisine est suisse...


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2007)

Pis c'est que du foot... 


=>[]


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2007)

Train d'enfer.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Décembre 2007)

*La SACEM autorisée à relever les adresses IP des pirates du Net*


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2007)

Ils vont avoir une jolie collection de 45 000 000 d'adresses IP. Après, ils vont choper les adresses mails qu'ils vont pouvoir revendre aux sociétés commerciales pour la pub : ce sera toujours ca de gagné à redistribuer aux artistes de la Star'Ac.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Décembre 2007)

En même temps, c'était couru d'avance après la décision du Conseil d'État en Mai dernier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2007)

Le "Tanguy" espagnol condamné à quitter maman


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Décembre 2007)

P'tain, j'comprends pas, normalement le but c'est de se barrer le plus vite...


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> A propos de l'Euro 08 en Suisse et en Autriche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Sa buvette et son jeu de quilles en font une étape bienvenue.



il faut toujours s'arrêter a la buvette


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2007)

Les services de renseignement français (en l'occurrence la DGSE) et la presse : un journaliste mis en examen :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

Ahhh le tir sportif !


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2007)

sympa le fusil en question :


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2007)

Y mettre un terme ? :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Y mettre un terme ? :rateau:  :mouais:




D'après lui, il n'a fait que répéter ce qu'il a entendu autour de lui. Mais bon Un peu soupe-au-lait le futur premier ministre. 

D'un autre côté, je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi la RTBF a diffusé ce reportage sur les coulisses des négociations (ratées), où on voit tel ou tel politique critiquer l'autre. Ça n'a pas arrangé les choses :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Les services de renseignement français (en l'occurrence la DGSE) et la presse : un journaliste mis en examen :mouais:



J'ai vu son témoignage dans l'émission de Paul Amar "Revu et corrigé" (bonne émission d'ailleurs), très poignant et émouvant, ça faisait froid dans le dos franchement, le mec a de l'expérience pourtant et quand il dit qu'avant il se considérait toujours chanceux de bosser en démocratie, qu'il pensait souvent à ses collègues chinois, algériens, russes, et bien aujourd'hui pour lui tout s'effondrait.
Quel courage il a eu de s'exprimer publiquement ainsi, souvent au bord des larmes, faut dire qu'il n'avait rien de mieux à faire je pense...


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> D'après lui, il n'a fait que répéter ce qu'il a entendu autour de lui. Mais bon Un peu soupe-au-lait le futur premier ministre.
> 
> D'un autre côté, je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi la RTBF a diffusé ce reportage sur les coulisses des négociations (ratées), où on voit tel ou tel politique critiquer l'autre. Ça n'a pas arrangé les choses :mouais:



et si vous foutiez un bon coup de pied au cul a vos politiciens ? :


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2007)

*France 2 enfin récompensée !*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> *France 2 enfin récompensée !*





> Parmi les nombreux animateurs sélectionnés, seul Olivier Minne (catégorie "accident industriel" pour France-2), avait fait le déplacement. Il est rentré bredouille



au moins celui là a le sens de l'humour...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et si vous foutiez un bon coup de pied au cul a vos politiciens ? :



S'il n'y avait que les politiciens. 'Tain quel bordel.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Décembre 2007)

Bah. Des fois, je me dis qu'il vaudrait mieux que nous n'ayons pas de gouvernement.

Si j'étais d'humeur badine, je vous raconterais comment le notre peut traduire ce genre d'objectifs...



> "Votre première mission sera de mettre en &#339;uvre l'objectif de démocratisation culturelle. Celle-ci a globalement échoué parce qu'elle ne s'est appuyée ni sur l'école, ni sur les médias, et que la politique culturelle s'est davantage attachée à augmenter l'offre qu'à élargir les publics.
> (...)
> Vous vous appuierez sur des intermédiaires compétents pour faire venir à la culture des publics qui en sont aujourd'hui très éloignés et expertiserez la proposition d'un " chèque culture " remis aux familles pour leur permettre d'accéder aux équipements culturels de leur choix."



...par une diminution de 60% du programme budgétaire ministériel intitulé "Transmission des savoirs et démocratisation de la culture".

Mais je ne suis pas d'humeur badine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...par une diminution de 60% du programme budgétaire ministériel intitulé "Transmission des savoirs et démocratisation de la culture".




Les façades des monuments de Paris d'abord ! Déjà qu'il n'y en a plus assez pour la province, tu ne t'imagines pas qu'il va y avoir des fonds pour le reste quand même !


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Décembre 2007)

Tu m'étonnes !
Depuis une vingtaine d'années, la moitié du budget du Ministère allait aux DRAC, en région. Cette année, nous devrions être en dessous des 40%... 
Conséquence : les investissements en région sont gelés. Pas de nouveaux chantiers sur le patrimoine, donc. C'est pour répondre à l'autre priorité affichée dans la "lettre de cadrage de la ministre" :



> Deux secteurs traversent actuellement une crise particulièrement grave. Ils devront mobiliser particulièrement votre ministère.
> (...)
> Les Français sont, vous le savez, très attachés à notre patrimoine. Vous poursuivrez l'effort de remise à niveau des crédits alloués à la politique du patrimoine et vous vous efforcerez d'augmenter le nombre des sites et monuments accessibles au public.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2007)

Quand on n'a pas d'idée en France, on créer un taxe...



> *Les députés prévoient de taxer les recettes publicitaires des sites qui diffusent des vidéos. Ces revenus serviront à financer le cinéma. Les fournisseurs daccès montent au créneau.*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand on n'a pas d'idée en France, on créer un taxe...



... <=

Je crois que ça résume bien...


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand on n'a pas d'idée en France, on créer un taxe...




Mais taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant mieux qu'on taxe la pub !!! Taannnnnnnnnnt mieeeeeeeeux !!


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2007)

On est content pour elle, 

et aussi pour lui


----------



## Craquounette (12 Décembre 2007)

En Suisse, nous venons de vivre une nouvelle Nuit des longs couteaux comme tous les 4 ans.
Reste à savoir si cette fois, la formule magique résistera à la nouvelle élection de nos 7 "sages"...

A suivre aujourd'hui même...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2007)

nos amis suisse se bougent 



> Par Par Patrick BAERT AFP - il y a 19 minutes
> BERNE (AFP) - Le parlement suisse a provoqué un séisme politique mercredi en écartant du gouvernement l'homme fort de la droite populiste, Christoph Blocher, au risque de rompre le consensus droite-gauche qui préside aux destinées du pays depuis un demi-siècle.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2007)

Vrai faux lait Suisse payable en francs CFA.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vrai faux lait Suisse payable en francs CFA.




Juste au dessus de l'article, sur la même page, il y a cette brève :



> *Le Père Noël est trop gros*
> &#8226; Traits brefs &#8226; Les petits Espagnols jugent que le Père Noël devrait faire un régime pour maigrir, en même temps qu'il devrait abandonner son traîneau pour un 4 X 4 tout-terrain&#8230;



Il abuserait, lui aussi, du vrai faux lait suisse ? L'enquête est en cours :mouais:

Sinon, il est vrai que passer d'un traîneau glissant sans heurts dans le ciel nocturne à un 4x4 cahotant sur les chemins de traverse défoncés, ça pourrait le faire maigrir :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Décembre 2007)

Qu'on ne vienne plus me dire qu'il est difficile de "lire" dans une grenouille... 

Comme quoi, une grenouille s'est discret et passe inaperçu souvent...


----------



## dodalle (13 Décembre 2007)

un groupuscule terroriste menace les radars automatiques


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2007)

Vite cela risque de ne pas rester en ligne longtemps  

Je sauvegarde sur mon DD de toute façon


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2007)

dodalle a dit:


> un groupuscule terroriste menace les radars automatiques


L'état à la réponse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> L'état à la réponse
> 
> photo​


 



Free vous souhaite un joyeux Noël


----------



## dodalle (13 Décembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> L'état à la réponse
> 
> ​


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2007)

La vidéo où le gourou parle clairement d'Hitler n'est plus dispo sur youtube, mais il reste celle-ci qui est suffisamment accablante :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_5VPd93Ytk



> La scène, ahurissante, semble extraite de Twin Peaks. Rien moins qu'un trip express dans la Red Room, avec David Lynch dans le rôle de Cooper lingénu et le gourou Emmanuel Schiffgens dans celui du nabot maléfique qui fait tournoyer les esprits ; tout ça filmé avec un portable (ça devient une habitude) et balancé illico sur YouTube. Sur cette vidéo, on reconnaît devant le rideau rouge suspirien du théâtre Urania de Berlin  il est des noms qui semblent prédisposés à la singularité conceptuelle  le toujours fringuant David Lynch, pour le moins embarrassé suite aux déclarations du gourou allemand Raja Emmanuel (sic), aux côtés de qui il s'employait à faire la promotion de sa fameuse marotte sectaire, la Méditation Transcendantale.
> Devant un public de cinéphiles transis, puis ébahis, et enfin furibonds, le prosélyte local de la secte, affublé pour loccasion de robe blanche et couronne dorée, s'était lancé dans une insolite promotion de "LAllemagne invincible", évoquant notamment la future construction près de Berlin dune "université de linvincibilité" destinée à recueillir lénergie mentale des petits étudiants pour "régler le chômage, linsécurité et les fluctuations boursières".
> Cest apparemment la répétition du terme "invincible" qui a chatouillé la susceptibilité du public allemand et l'a mis dans des dispositions peu propices à la discussion sereine. Sommé de préciser sa pensée, le Raja sembourbe dans un discours tautologique, avant de lâcher un stupéfiant "malheureusement, Hitler ny est pas parvenu". Les dix petits doigts hypnotiques de Lynch, soudain monté à la tribune pour secourir son pote Manu, ne parviendront pas à ramener le calme dans la fosse ("cest du mauvais théâtre !", sécrit une femme hilare), et le service dordre d'intervenir pour éviter que le cinéaste à la houppette ne se fasse lyncher. Ce qui ne l'empêchera apparemment pas de poursuivre sa tournée promotionnelle en Europe, entamée il y a quelques semaines auprès de notre Président. Hé, la loi Pécresse, cest pas Lynch qui la lui aurait refourguée, par hasard ?


----------



## Craquounette (14 Décembre 2007)

Tour du monde en voiture solaire suisse 

Là, je dis "Chapeau Monsieur"


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La vidéo où le gourou parle clairement d'Hitler n'est plus dispo sur youtube, mais il reste celle-ci qui est suffisamment accablante :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_5VPd93Ytk



L'épisode 1 est ICI, ce type est complètement jeté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2007)

dodalle a dit:


> un groupuscule terroriste menace les radars automatiques





Dos Jones a dit:


> L'état à la réponse&#8230;
> 
> toph​



La preuve, cette annonce :



> A vendre, A.P.N. d'occasion, peu servi, gros arrivage.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> L'épisode 1 est ICI, ce type est complètement jeté.



C'est un beau canular...


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est un beau canular...



tu te bases sur quoi pour affirmer ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> tu te bases sur quoi pour affirmer ça ?



Rien, juste une impression... Je trouve ce gourou un peu... trop...


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Rien, juste une impression... Je trouve ce gourou un peu... trop...



Et Raël il est du genre subtil ? Crédible ? Il est pas ridicule ? Grotesque même ? Incohérent ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Après une petite recherche, ça a l'air sérieux...  Point positif : ils font rire les foules à chaque prestation. 

Non, pas de liens.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et Raël il est du genre subtil ? Crédible ? Il est pas ridicule ? Grotesque même ? Incohérent ?



T'es méchant là.


----------



## dodalle (14 Décembre 2007)

@pascal 77:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Décembre 2007)

Rael à bien sorti une douzaine d'édition du même livre avec des noms et couvertures différentes, avec des principes qui sont pas aussi bien acceptés qu'ils l'étaient y'a 2000 ans... 

Aussi, le truc c'est que Rael à plusieurs fois avoué que c'était de la connerie pure son truc, mais à changé d'avis pour les membres de sa secte


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2007)

Et le nominé est...  


Tu les laisses s'échapper, maintenant, jipé ?!....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu les laisses s'échapper, maintenant, jipé ?!....



Il est innocent, il était à St Roch au moment des faits


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le nominé est...


[Mode Jean-Pierre Pernaut] Salauds de grévistes qui prennent en otage les organisateurs des soirées de remise de récompense pour le cinéma !  [/Mode Jean-Pierre Pernaut]


----------



## fredintosh (15 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le nominé est...





> Peut-il vraiment animer les Oscars sans que quelqu'un écrive" ses répliques



Ce qui est amusant, dans tout ça, c'est que cela révèle que les présentateurs vedettes ne sont que des récitants de textes écrits à l'avance... Pitoyable.
Et avec un peu de talent, ils seraient pas capables d'improviser ou d'écrire tous seuls leurs lancements ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> ...
> Et avec un peu de talent, ils seraient pas capables d'improviser ou d'écrire tous seuls leurs lancements ?



Autant demander à Clavier d'être drôle un jour...


----------



## al02 (15 Décembre 2007)

Deux gagnants pourront s'envoyer en l'air !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2007)

Repérez les voisins gênants


----------



## richard-deux (15 Décembre 2007)

Lappel à une «Belgique française»
Un politicien francophone évoque une «association» avec la France.

Voilà que la France va compter des départements en plus. :rateau: 

Franchement, pourquoi les élections ne sont pas invalidées pour que vous, belges, sortiez de cette crise?
C'est pas que je ne veux vous pas en France...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Lappel à une «Belgique française»
> Un politicien francophone évoque une «association» avec la France.



Sacré Daniel, il nous fera toujours rire : à une certaine époque il voulait renommer son parti (le Mouvement Réformateur) en Parti Démocratique.   



richarddeux a dit:


> Voilà que la France va compter des départements en plus. :rateau:



Il propose une association pas un rattachement. 



richarddeux a dit:


> Franchement, pourquoi les élections ne sont pas invalidées pour que vous, belges, sortiez de cette crise?



Parce qu'elles sont valides et que dans ces moments de grandes tensions, ce n'est pas le moment d'envoyer les gens aux urnes. 



richarddeux a dit:


> C'est pas que je ne veux vous pas en France...



Mais compris j'avais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

Quand vont-ils décider de faire greffer un laryngophone avec émetteur incorporé à l'ensemble des citoyens ?

Décidément, notre pays vire à une dictature style "franquiste" !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Décidément, notre pays vire à une dictature style "franquiste" !



Tu as des trucs à te reprocher ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as des trucs à te reprocher ?...



Qu'est-ce qui peut bien te donner à penser qu'il y a besoin d'avoir quelque chose à se reprocher pour devenir victime d'un état policier ?

Cela dit, note pour mes confrères locaux : lorsque j'ai mis mon post précédent, je pensais être dans "actualité amusante ou pas" ! :rose:

EDIT : Quoi qu'a la réflexion, il semble tout de même assez bien s'insérer ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui peut bien te donner à penser qu'il y a besoin d'avoir quelque chose à se reprocher pour devenir victime d'un état policier ?



Tu veux que je te parle des rafles qui ont eu lieu ici dernièrement et qui touchent les familles de militants ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux que je te parle des rafles qui ont eu lieu ici dernièrement et qui touchent les familles de militants ?...



Surtout pas, ils vont nous muter au comptoir, sinon. Ça n'empêche pas que j'en sois autant indigné que si ça se passait avec les familles des membres du M.I.P.I.S.M.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2007)

http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/214-the-blonde-map-of-europe/

Voilà voilà voilà...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/214-the-blonde-map-of-europe/
> 
> Voilà voilà voilà...


toi aussi tu fais partie des 20/49% :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> toi aussi tu fais partie des 20/49% :rateau:



Oué: demande à l'Amok, je suis une vraie blonde.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Décembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oué: demande à l'Amok, je suis une vraie blonde.


C'est pas le moment, je pense...  Carla Bruni c'est pas une de ses exs ? Sinon je crois qu'il se l'est fait fauchée par .... plus petit que lui


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2007)

> *Le vigneron pleure son ouvrier algérien*
> 
> SOCIETE  Cest un «vieil homme de la vieille droite», comme il dit, qui semble avoir subitement égaré ses certitudes. Un notable bourguignon qui porte beau la casquette Sherlock Holmes, vouvoie son épouse, mais se met à dire des jurons la voix gonflée de colère. Un employeur qui ne comprend pas pourquoi on lui a «enlevé» son salarié. Un monsieur qui pleure un ami. Michel Millet, riche propriétaire de vignes sur la côte chalonnaise, avait rencontré Benali Sahnoune en 2005, via une de ses connaissances parmi la communauté harki...
> 
> ...



http://libelyon.blogs.liberation.fr/info/2007/12/cest-un-vieil-h.html


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Décembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand on n'a pas d'idée en France, on créer un taxe...



Le projet de taxe torpillé  par un rapport du Sénat.


----------



## raphpascual (17 Décembre 2007)

Tout mes encouragements à ce nouveau réseau de résistance!


----------



## Amok (17 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand vont-ils décider de faire greffer un laryngophone avec émetteur incorporé à l'ensemble des citoyens ?



Ca existe : cela s'appelle un téléphone portable. 

Sinon, rien de bien incroyable dans la démarche que décrit l'article : juste une suite logique. Hélas.


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2007)

c'est pas gagné :S



> La nouvelle Miss Belgique parle mal le néerlandais: scandale en Belgique
> AFP - Lundi 17 décembre, 12h41
> BRUXELLES (AFP) - Nouvelle illustration des tensions nationales en Belgique entre Flamands et francophones: Miss Belgique, une Wallonne élue ce week-end, ne parle pas bien le néerlandais, a relevé lundi avec indignation la presse flamande.
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2007)

http://www.romandie.com/infos/ats/d...4483172194810700_brf050.xml&associate=phf9626



> Thoune: massacre annoncé dans une école professionnelle
> Une inscription a été retrouvée dans une école professionnelle à Thoune, annonçant un massacre pour jeudi. Même si le sérieux de la menace ne peut être vérifié, l'établissement et l'école de commerce voisine seront fermés dès mercredi à titre préventif.
> Les cours reprendront normalement après les vacances de Noël. Cette décision a été prise par les deux directions de l'école professionnelle et de l'école de commerce qui logent dans le même bâtiment, a indiqué la police bernoise.
> L'inscription "*Amoklauf am 20.12.07*" ("Massacre le 20.12.2007") a été retrouvée dans le bâtiment de l'école professionnelle. Les professeurs et les élèves ont été informés de la fermeture de leur établissement.


 
 

Ici on a jamais autant parlé d'Amok en séance de rédaction...


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2007)

Des étudiants ont pigé la technique pour louper un devoir super trop dur : une fausse menace de carnage


----------



## Arlequin (19 Décembre 2007)

oups..... non rien......


​


----------



## duracel (19 Décembre 2007)

Un truc qui laisse sans voix...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Décembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand on n'a pas d'idée en France, on créer un taxe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La taxe est finalement rejetée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La taxe est finalement rejetée.


Je vois que tu suis ça de près.   



Super mot de passe :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (20 Décembre 2007)

Ca serait "soupière" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2007)

Ou alors, dans une version plus ... euuh ... Lapidaire :rateau: : sous pierres


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je vois que tu suis ça de près.



Disons que cette tentative de racket m'a légèrement mis sur les dents.


----------



## Chang (21 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca serait "soupière" ?



Je suis le seul a pas capter ce qu'il y a d"'amusant ou pas" dans cette capture d'ecran ou on parle soupiere ou sous pierre ... :mouais: ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Je suis le seul a pas capter ce qu'il y a d"'amusant ou pas" dans cette capture d'ecran ou on parle soupiere ou sous pierre ... :mouais: ...



Oh non, je ne pense pas. Cette histoire de soupière, si tu n'as pas lu le début (c'était dans Autoportrait en août dernier, de mémoire), et suivi les péripéties dans bien une vingtaine de fils sur six ou huit forums, on peut concevoir que l'humour t'en échappe un peu 




EDIT : Mais tu peux utiliser la recherche pour retrouver les deux posts qui ont démarré cette sombre affaire


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2007)

Félicitations au nouveau « chanoine d&#8217;honneur » de la basilique Saint-Jean-de-Latran.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh non, je ne pense pas. Cette histoire de soupière, si tu n'as pas lu le début (c'était dans Autoportrait en août dernier, de mémoire), et suivi les péripéties dans bien une vingtaine de fils sur six ou huit forums, on peut concevoir que l'humour t'en échappe un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est sûr que s'il a raté des épisodes des "Feux de la soupière", il ne peut pas comprendre.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Décembre 2007)

Le "gang" des Canards Masqués ou comment perpétrer un "mini attentat" contre un magasin vendant du foie gras :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le "gang" des Canards Masqués ou comment perpétrer un "mini attentat contre un magasin vendant du foie gras :mouais:


Je suis innocent !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suis innocent !!!



précision inutile, on a dit "les canards masqués", pas les "canards à soupière"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> précision inutile, on a dit "les canards masqués", pas les "canards à soupière"


Et alors ? Les canards à soupière peuvent aussi être masqués !


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le "gang" des Canards Masqués ou comment perpétrer un "mini attentat" contre un magasin vendant du foie gras :mouais:



sans déconner, au goulag ces terroristes !! le fois gras, c'est sacrée !!  
Qu'ils rapliquent dans le sud-ouest pour voir... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

Le ministre Japonais de la défense est fan d'X-Files


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le ministre Japonais de la défense est fan d'X-Files



En même temps, un petit homme jaune, c'est juste un petit homme vert qui voit rouge non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le ministre Japonais de la défense est fan d'X-Files


On peut dire que les OVNIS lui donnent bien du sushi. :rateau:

Bon je sais : ce jeu de mot est pourri et ultra-éculé. Donc je sors. :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

t'es le cousin de Pascal77 ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le ministre Japonais de la défense est fan d'X-Files



on en rigole, mais si ça se trouve, dans la zone 51 japonaise, il a déjà plein de petits hommes vert ou gris...  

ok... faut que j'arrête de regarder Stargate...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

Si même les modos de mettent à raconter des conneries, mais où va-t-on ma bonne dame?  
:rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2007)

lol 



> Geneviève de Fontenay demande la "démission immédiate" de Miss France 2008
> AFP
> AFP - il y a 2 minutes
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> lol


Tout se perd.


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> lol










j'aime bien ces nouvelles miss france... moins coincée...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2007)

en plus grand svp


----------



## Zyrol (21 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> en plus grand svp



et voilà...


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2007)

c'est à se demander ce qu'il se grattent :mouais: chez les miss... 

c'est toujours et encore une fois qu'elles élues qu'ils se rendent compte qu'elle a posé ou leché je-ne-sais-quoi-je-ne-sais-zou ..... 

sans déconner.....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2007)

Ben ça déconstipe, le yaourt&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben ça déconstipe, le yaourt


Donc, si Geneviève de Fontenay ne veut plus voir de photos de Miss à poil, il faut qu'elle ne sélectionne que celles qui détestent les yaourts.


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc, si Geneviève de Fontenay ne veut plus voir de photos de Miss à poil, il faut qu'elle ne sélectionne que celles qui détestent les yaourts.



elle pourrait aussi fermer les yeux, ce ne serait pas pire


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> et voilà...



C'est ça Le ministre Japonais de la défense qui est fan d'X-Files ? m'étonnes pas :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est ça Le ministre Japonais de la défense qui est fan d'X-Files ? m'étonnes pas :rateau:




Pffftttt ! Mais nan ! Kilékon, regarde le stetson chapeau, tu vois bien que c'est Roy Rogers


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben ça déconstipe, le yaourt


Et pis c'est blanc aussi 

-> []


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2007)

Apple fait taire définitivement ThinkSecret.com
la rédaction, publié le 21 décembre 2007
Tags: Juridique, Business, Informatique

Le site qui publiait des informations en avant-première sur les nouveaux produits d'Apple va fermer. Son jeune auteur, Nick Ciarelli, a signé un pacte avec la firme à la pomme pour clore leur différend.

Apple avait déposé, en janvier 2005, une plainte en justice contre ThinkSecret.com, au sujet de fuites relatives à plusieurs machines et logiciels, notamment la suite iLife et les ordinateurs Mac mini, avant qu'ils soient dévoilés à la Macworld Expo de 2005.

« Je suis ravi d'être parvenu à cet accord amiable, et vais désormais pouvoir poursuivre mes études et me consacrer plus largement au journalisme », écrit l'éditeur de ThinkSecret.com. L'anonymat des sources qui apportaient des informations souvent exactes n'a pas été brisé, précise-t-il.

La nouvelle est un coup dur pour les autres sites ayant les mêmes pratiques, notamment 9to5Mac, Mac Rumors ou encore AppleInsider, tous dans le collimateur d'Apple.

Par la rédaction, ZDNet France


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Apple fait taire définitivement ThinkSecret.com
> la rédaction, publié le 21 décembre 2007



Déjà bu !


----------



## Craquounette (22 Décembre 2007)

Vacances "in the merde" ou quand l'accueil français en prend un coup...

Moi je vous dis, rien ne vaut le logement chez l'habitant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)

On s'en doutait, les touristes sont masos.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2007)

Dieu soutient Miss France



> En attendant, Valérie Bègue (qui sera convoquée à Paris après les fêtes) a reçu un soutien inattendu : celui de monseigneur Aubry, évêque de la Réunion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2007)

La reine d'Angleterre se met à YouTube


----------



## ghostfader (28 Décembre 2007)

Je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit mais en meme temp j'ai l'impression que c'est du "tout et n'importe quoi' ici.

Bon gos coup de gueule apres l'assainat de *Benazir Bhutto* ce soir.

Je regarde jamais la tele (merci les widgets de cnn et france 24) mais alors quand je l'allume ca me donne envie de l'eteindre.
La je me reveille (desole je bosse la nuit donc me leve le soir) et j'allume mon poste hertzien et je tombe sur l'infame.

Je ne veux absoluement rentrer dans aucun debat et ne faire aucune apaulogie donc je clos ce post, c'etait juste mon coup de gueule.

Desole de vous plomber vos fetes de fin d'année, que 2008 soit meilleure que 2007.

*Patron tournée generale !!!!!!!*

Peace.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2007)

Bethléem: une bataille rangée de prêtres à la Nativité fait 7 blessés


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bethléem: une bataille rangée de prêtres à la Nativité fait 7 blessés



Quelle c*******


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle c*******


 
C'est la magie de Nowel...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Bon, ça s'est passé entre "arméniens" et "orthodoxes" (qui ne l'étaient pas très, pour le coup ), mais bon, ne jetons pas trop vite de pierres, car si ma mémoire ne me fait défaut, on a connu pire, entre catholiques et protestants, il y a quelques (centaines d')années de ça, par chez nous


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ça s'est passé entre "arméniens" et "orthodoxes" (qui ne l'étaient pas très, pour le coup ), mais bon, ne jetons pas trop vite de pierres, car si ma mémoire ne me fait défaut, on a connu pire, entre catholiques et protestants, il y a quelques (centaines d')années de ça, par chez nous


Ouais enfin quand on voit pour quels motifs imbéciles ils sont capabables de se foutre sur la gueule entre chrétiens on se dit que le conflit israelo-palestinien a encore de beaux jours devant lui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

La météorite de 2029, il y a désormais 1 *chance* sur 40 qu'on se la prenne sur le coin de la courge... C'est une copine qui me l'a dit...

Ça c'est de l'actualité amusante... :love:



jpmiss a dit:


> ...on se dit que le conflit israelo-palestinien a encore de beaux jours devant lui...



Inch' Allah!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais enfin quand on voit pour quels motifs imbéciles ils sont capabables de se foutre sur la gueule entre chrétiens on se dit que le conflit israelo-palestinien a encore de beaux jours devant lui...



Là, je ne suis pas absolument convaincu qu'il s'agisse vraiment d'un conflit "religieux" 

Mais de toute façon, c'est malheureux à dire, mais avec tous les imbéciles qui soufflent sur les braises depuis l'intérieur, comme de l'étranger, il a, hélas oui, encore des chances de s'installer dans la durée


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La météorite de 2029, il y a désormais 1 *chance* sur 40 qu'on se la prenne sur le coin de la courge... C'est une copine qui me l'a dit...



C'est malin : maintenant tout le monde sait que tu as une aventure avec Paco Rabanne....


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La météorite de 2029, il y a désormais 1 *chance* sur 40 qu'on se la prenne sur le coin de la courge... C'est une copine qui me l'a dit...


On a enfin trouvé la solution au changement climatique! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> On a enfin trouvé la solution au changement climatique! :love:



Oui... Une ééééééénoooooorme élévation subite de la température... :love: :love: :love:

Je n'ai pas mis du Champagne au frais pour rien... :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la magie de Nowel...



On a senti les effets dans Portfolio aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est malin : maintenant tout le monde sait que tu as une aventure avec Paco Rabanne....



Toi je te parle plus ; tu effaces tous mes plus beaux posts...


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi je te parle plus ; tu effaces tous mes plus beaux posts...



Ne crains rien : je les remise par devers moi pour une édition post mortem : les générations futures pourront aprécier !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne crains rien : je les remise par devers moi pour une édition post mortem



Un remake des mémoires d'outre tombe ? J'aime, ces uvres posthumes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne crains rien : je les remise par devers moi pour une édition post mortem : les générations futures pourront aprécier !



Je t'envoie le cousin Antoine pour discuter royalties...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Une ééééééénoooooorme élévation subite de la température... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Je n'ai pas mis du Champagne au frais pour rien... :style:


L'ONU est sur le coup.
Si ils sont aussi efficaces qu'au Darfour ou en Somalie on a des chances de voir un beau feu d'artifice!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> L'ONU est sur le coup.
> Si ils sont aussi efficaces qu'au Darfour ou en Somalie on a des chances de voir un beau feu d'artifice!



Puuuréééée! Ma copine était encore bourrée... :mouais: 

Bon ; je laisse quand même le Champ' au frais... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Cela dit, qu'est-ce qu'il vient nous enquiquiner, celui là, son job, c'est d'essayer d'empêcher le soleil de renaître le matin, pas de faire des trous dans la planète


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuréééée! Ma copine était encore bourrée... :mouais:
> 
> Bon ; je laisse quand même le Champ' au frais... :love:


En même temps, tu as plus de chances de te prendre Apophis sur le coin de la gueule que de gagner au loto.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps, tu as plus de chances de te prendre Apophis sur le coin de la gueule que de gagner au loto.



Pitêt pas quand même, à moins que l'axe de rotation terrestre ne subisse d'ici là un gros chambardement, les chances pour qu'Apophis tombe ailleurs qu'entre les deux tropiques sont tellement infinitésimales que gagner les six bons N° au loto avec une seule grille fait presque figure de certitude en comparaison. La Corse est quand même largement au nord de la zone intertropicale, Patoch, tu peux laisser ton champagne au frais, Apophis ne tombera pas directement sur la bouteille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitêt pas quand même, à moins que l'axe de rotation terrestre ne subisse d'ici là un gros chambardement, les chances pour qu'Apophis tombe ailleurs qu'entre les deux tropiques sont tellement infinitésimales que gagner les six bons N° au loto avec une seule grille fait presque figure de certitude en comparaison. La Corse est quand même largement au nord de la zone intertropicale, Patoch, tu peux laisser ton champagne au frais, Apophis ne tombera pas directement sur la bouteille


En théorie si. Le Loto, c'est une chance sur 13 millions. Apophis, c'est une chance sur 45 000.

Cela dit, il est vrai qu'il n'est pas dit qu'il tombera sur la Corse. Donc pour la Corse, ça doit être plus que 45 000. 

Note : selon la taille du caillou, les Corses seront peut-être rayés de la carte même si le dit caillou tombe loin de la Corse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En théorie si. Le Loto, c'est une chance sur 13 millions. Apophis, c'est une chance sur 45 000.
> 
> Cela dit, il est vrai qu'il n'est pas dit qu'il tombera sur la Corse. Donc pour la Corse, ça doit être plus que 45 000.



En théorie non, si Apophis tombe sur la terre, les chances pour qu'il tombe ailleurs qu'entre les deux tropiques sont nulles, ou quasiment*, même pas une sur 1 milliard, alors comme déjà la Corse n'occupe pas beaucoup plus qu'un millionième de la surface terrestre restante, il y a donc (environ) une chance sur (45000 x 1 million x 1 milliard) qu'il tombe sur la Corse, comme tu peux voir, en comparaison, une chance sur 13 millions, c'est une quasi certitude, et pile sur la bouteille de champagne de Patoch, alors, je t'en parle même pas ... 



(*)Apophis est un astéroïde, sa trajectoire est donc intégralement circonscrite au plan de l'écliptique, lequel plan coupe la terre uniquement entre les deux tropiques, en des endroits variables selon l'angle que fait l'axe des pôles avec le dit plan de l'écliptique, ce qui fait qu'Apophis ne peut pas percuter la terre ailleurs qu'entre ces deux tropiques. Il s'agirait d'une comète, alors, le cas serait différent, mais un astéroïde, c'est là et pas ailleurs ! 

Cela dit, les conséquences seraient ressenties d'un pôle à l'autre, et on serait parti pour un hiver polaire sur toute la planète, qui durerait probablement entre cinq et dix siècles avant le retour du printemps, Apophis est presque aussi gros que l'astéroïde de la limite KT :affraid:.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En théorie non, si Apophis tombe sur la terre, les chances pour qu'il tombe ailleurs qu'entre les deux tropiques sont nulles, ou quasiment*, même pas une sur 1 milliard, alors comme déjà la Corse n'occupe pas beaucoup plus qu'un millionième de la surface terrestre restante, il y a donc (environ) une chance sur (45000 x 1 million x 1 milliard) qu'il tombe sur la Corse, comme tu peux voir, en comparaison, une chance sur 13 millions, c'est une quasi certitude, et pile sur la bouteille de champagne de Patoch, alors, je t'en parle même pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour les explications détaillées.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2007)

A croire que vous êtes entre les tropiques.


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2007)

Chat !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Chat !...



C'est Lalis, qui va être contente


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*)Apophis est un astéroïde, sa trajectoire est donc intégralement circonscrite au plan de l'écliptique, lequel plan coupe la terre uniquement entre les deux tropiques, en des endroits variables selon l'angle que fait l'axe des pôles avec le dit plan de l'écliptique, ce qui fait qu'Apophis ne peut pas percuter la terre ailleurs qu'entre ces deux tropiques. Il s'agirait d'une comète, alors, le cas serait différent, mais un astéroïde, c'est là et pas ailleurs !


Les astéroïdes aussi peuvent avoir des orbites assez éloignés du plan de l'écliptique en particulier ceux qui ne sont pas dans la ceinture entre Mars et Jupiter et qui croisent des oribites planetaires susceptibles de modifier de façon marqué leur trajectoire.
Et de toutes façons le plan de l'écliptique n'est que le plan contenant l'orbite terrestre. Aucun autre objet (planète ou autre) ne se déplace strictement dans ce plan même si il en sont souvent très proche.
Le plan de rotation d'Apophis est incliné de 3,3° par rapport a l'écliptique ce qui est suffisant pour contredire ta théorie de la zone d'impact tropicale.
Voilà en réalité la carte des zones d'impact possible:






Source Wikipedia

Orbite d'Apophis:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2007)

Ils vont prendre cher les portos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ils vont prendre cher les portos



Bien fait! La musique Brésilienne m'a toujours donné de l'urticaire...


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bien fait! La musique Brésilienne m'a toujours donné de l'urticaire...


On sauras comment te torturer : du Gloria Estefan à fond dans les esgourdes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est pour ça que la seule fois où il regarde la télé brésiloche, lors du grand défilé de Rio il fout le volume de la télé à 0


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2007)

Mais Patoch est une brésilienne, faut voir ses jolies bottines dans le sujet "Prenez votre pied"


----------



## Craquounette (29 Décembre 2007)

Comment voulez-vous que 2008 soit une bonne année après avoir lu ça ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Comment voulez-vous que 2008 soit une bonne année après avoir lu ça ????




Et un test ... Un !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et un test ... Un !



Tu veux dire que la photo illustrant l'article est une sorte de test de Rorschach en plus basique ?


----------



## Craquounette (29 Décembre 2007)

Vade retro Satana...

Franchement là, je ne sais pas s'il faut rire ou pleurer... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que la photo illustrant l'article est une sorte de test de Rorschach en plus basique ?



Je ne sais pas, mais ils le servent là !


----------



## al02 (31 Décembre 2007)

Cette mesure va faire un tabac !     :love:


----------



## Zyrol (31 Décembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Cette mesure va faire un tabac !     :love:



YESSSSS !!!!   enfin je vais aller prendre un café dans un bar !!!!


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

et le seul bar ou on pourra fumer est celui de MacG et pas que des clopes en plus


----------



## al02 (31 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> et le seul bar ou on *pourra fumer* est celui de MacG et pas que des clopes en plus



Dans ce sens ? :



> 2. Pop. Éprouver une grande colère, un violent dépit. Synon. _pester, rager_. _Il fait les villes que nous avons déjà faites et y laisse des plumes. C'est ce qui a dû le faire fumer et l'inciter à nous tirer dans les pattes_ (VIALAR, _Zingari_, 1959, p. 178). (TLFI)



Nota: si on y fumait du hareng, cela se saurait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2008)

On marchera sur les astéroïdes


----------



## meskh (1 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> On marchera sur les astéroïdes



«Rien ne remplace l'il du géologue, explique à Ciel & Espace l'astronome Patrick Michel, de l'Observatoire de la Côte d'Azur. Il peut prélever les meilleures roches, sonder les zones les plus intéressantes. Et puis, un homme s'adapte en permanence à son environnement : il juge quelle est la meilleure façon de creuser ou réagit à bon escient à une situation inhabituelle.»

Alors, qui veut y aller ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> On marchera sur les astéroïdes





meskh a dit:


> «Rien ne remplace l'il du géologue, explique à Ciel & Espace l'astronome Patrick Michel, de l'Observatoire de la Côte d'Azur. Il peut prélever les meilleures roches, sonder les zones les plus intéressantes. Et puis, un homme s'adapte en permanence à son environnement : il juge quelle est la meilleure façon de creuser ou réagit à bon escient à une situation inhabituelle.»
> 
> Alors, qui veut y aller ?




Euuuh SM, t'as kekchose de prévu, pour vers 2020 ?


----------



## Grug (1 Janvier 2008)

les pétards c'est pas bon pour la santé&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (1 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vade retro Satana...
> 
> Franchement là, je ne sais pas s'il faut rire ou pleurer... :hein:



Comme promis, la suite par là : au comptoir


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Comme promis, la suite par là : au comptoir



Merci!


----------



## al02 (2 Janvier 2008)

Tabac et alcool sont dangereux.


----------



## Zyrol (2 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Tabac et alcool sont dangereux.



oulà, c'est une étude américaine... vu comment sont les américains avec le sexe, je me méfie...


----------



## meskh (2 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Tabac et alcool sont dangereux.



c'est quand même bien n'importe quoi pour faire vendre quelque chose .... :mouais:

le culbutage de l'être aimé, ou pas, est quand même source de plaisir de bien etre donc de bonne santé  c'est loi qui vous le dis


----------



## al02 (4 Janvier 2008)

Rallye: annulation du Lisbonne-Dakar.  

Ave Caesar morituri Mauritanie te salutant


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2008)

Je n'aime pas particulièrement le Dakar, course d'une autre époque, mais il faut bien avouer que cela équivaut à plier devant le fondamentalisme religieux. 

Regrettable. On annule aussi les JO de Pékin? Parce que c'est pas joli joli non plus ce qu'il se passe là-bas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je n'aime pas particulièrement le Dakar, course d'une autre époque, mais il faut bien avouer que cela équivaut à plier devant le fondamentalisme religieux.
> 
> Regrettable. On annule aussi les JO de Pékin? Parce que c'est pas joli joli non plus ce qu'il se passe là-bas...



Eh ! Tu ne vas pas comparer Chine et Mauritanie, quand même ? Les chinois sont en mesure de payer comptant ce qu'ils achètent, eux, c'est pas pareil, le respect des droits de l'homme justifie qu'on boycotte les pays pauvres, mais pas les riches, quand même, depuis quand l'argent a de l'odeur ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2008)

Bah, cette année les droits de l'homme à foncer en 4x4 à travers les villages cèdent le pas aux droits de l'enfant a traverser la piste sans se faire écrabouiller...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

surtout au droit des extremistes de buter à tout va...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah, cette année les droits de l'homme à foncer en 4x4 à travers les villages cèdent le pas aux droits de l'enfant a traverser la piste sans se faire écrabouiller...



Oui, mais c'est quand même vachement moins fun, surtout pour TF1 et son service pub...


----------



## raphpascual (4 Janvier 2008)

Erreur, erreur, le Dakar c'est pas assé populaire pour la une. C'est pour la 2 ca... 
Sur TF1 ils pourraient à la rigueur catapulter un 4X4 sur l'île de la tentation pour 2,3 épisodes...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Janvier 2008)

P'tain, c'est quoi ça ?
Personne qui parle de l'élection du maître du monde ?

Pinaise, si jamais c'est l'évangéliste le prochain président des ricains, ça va nous faire une jolie guerre des religions :love:


----------



## Chang (5 Janvier 2008)

> Pinaise, si jamais c'est l'évangéliste le prochain président des ricains, ça va nous faire une jolie guerre des religions :love:



Bah on l'a deja notre guerre de religions, non ? ...  ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Janvier 2008)

Ouai, mais c'est seulement les musulmans qui font parler d'eux...

Avec un évangéliste à la tête de la 1ere puissance du monde, on a des chances d'avoir un 5ème round des croisades  :love:


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, mais c'est seulement les musulmans qui font parler d'eux...
> 
> Avec un évangéliste à la tête de la 1ere puissance du monde, on a des chances d'avoir un 5ème round des croisades  :love:



ils vont repartir à la quète du Graal ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, mais c'est seulement les musulmans qui font parler d'eux...



Tu peux développer. Si besoin est au Comptoir...


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

Le bide de l'iPhone ?


----------



## Chang (6 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu peux développer. Si besoin est au Comptoir...



+1 ... parce que faut pas regarder que d'un cote de la barriere Mr Tintin ...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, mais c'est seulement les musulmans qui font parler d'eux...
> 
> Avec un évangéliste à la tête de la 1ere puissance du monde, on a des chances d'avoir un 5ème round des croisades  :love:





Chang a dit:


> parce que faut pas regarder que d'un cote de la barriere Mr Tintin ...



Chang... Tintin...  

On attend d'un instant à l'autre la réponse de Haddock et de Milou. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Chang... Tintin...
> 
> On attend d'un instant à l'autre la réponse de Haddock et de Milou. :rateau:



Huh


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2008)

Ho !!! Bassou petit !


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Huh&#8230;



il va se mettre au pain je pense :



Un labrador hospitalisé avec 1,6 g d'alcool dans le sang

VIENNE (AFP) - Un jeune labrador de 3 ans, chien d'un chasseur de la région du Salzkammergut dans le nord de l'Autriche, a été hospitalisé à la clinique vétérinaire de Bad Goisern avec 1,6 g d'alcool dans le sang, a rapporté lundi le quotidien OÖ-Nachrichten sur son site internet.

Dingo, qui pèse 40 kilos, avait été conduit par son maître dans la clinique vendredi car il souffrait d'aérophagie et de diarrhées. "Lorsque j'ai placé le chien sur ma table d'auscultation ça sentait comme dans une distillerie d'alcool", a indiqué le vétérinaire Karl Hofbauer au journal.

Suite à l'analyse d'un échantillon sanguin de l'animal, le verdict était sans appel: Dingo présentait un taux d'alcoolémie de 1,6 g.

Après enquête il s'est avéré que le chien de chasse avait subtilisé 500 grammes de pâte à pain en fermentation dans la cuisine familiale de son maître. "La digestion d'une pâte en fermentation produit de l'alcool", a expliqué le vétérinaire qui a prescrit un bon sommeil de désintoxication.

"Les gens malintentionnés disent ici que les chasseurs sont souvent saouls, et bien chez moi c'est le chien", a souligné avec humour le propriétaire de Dingo.


----------



## Mondana (7 Janvier 2008)

Pour nos paris dans une semaine :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2008)

heu... "lol" j'ai bon ? :sleep: 




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ho !!! Bassou petit !



il n'aimait déjà pas le Gini apparemment... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2008)

La bande passante d'internet serait menacée d'engorgement dès 2010.
[Le Monde]


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2008)

Ce serait le moment de baisser les limites de portfolio à 90Ko/500px ?


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2008)

Un ami dun officier abattu en Irak a publié ses derniers mots sur son blog.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2008)

L'Amérique dans toute sa splendeur...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'Amérique dans toute sa splendeur...


Ca doit etre pratique pour danser la tecktonik


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un ami d&#8217;un officier abattu en Irak a publié ses derniers mots sur son blog.


 
Ce qui fait un tabac au Etats Unis en ce moment est le film There will be blood... qui retrace les debuts de la decouverte du petrole aux Etats unis. Le titre ne me semble pas choisi au hasard au vu de l'actualite.​ 


WebOliver a dit:


> L'Amérique dans toute sa splendeur...


 
On oublie tres souvent que "les americains" (ils sont nombreux, de qui parlent ont ?  )ont beaucoup d'humour et connaissent l'autoderision et ils sont du genre a se permetttre de sortir un produit juste pour rire ... Des joks grandeur nature. Apres qu'ici cela choque je le concois, cela choque aussi en "Amerique" mais les voix ne traversent pas l'ocean... (La encore a cote de moi y'en a un qui gueulait hier soir: "Rhaaaa What is this world where it's sane to be insane !")​ 
Svp, ne plongez pas dans la simplicite en croyant qu'il n'y aurait que Mickael Moore qui pense et denonce pour le reste de ces compatriotes ...  ​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> et ils sont du genre a se permetttre de sortir un produit juste pour rire ... Des joks grandeur nature. [/LEFT]



Ah bon? Juste pour rire? Je ne dois pas avoir suffisamment d'humour sans doute. "Allez, je te tase, au bon son de Britney... mais c'est juste pour rire hein"... :sleep:  odré, là on parle d'un "gadget" qui a déjà fait quelques victimes, dans sa version sans lecteur MP3. 

Malheureusement, lui, n'est plus là pour rigoler à ces bonnes blagues, à ces jokes grandeur nature...

[YOUTUBE]QPCgwCS3viQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: ah m*erde..... ils n'y ont pas été de main morte.....
> 
> *************
> 
> La nano voiture :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

Et bah quand même, on arrête un peu de penser qu'au fric et on se pose les vrais questions ??
Merci José Bové une fois de plus !





> *OGM: l'avis de la Haute autorité ouvre la voie à une suspension des cultures*
> 
> Il y a 19 heures, PARIS (AFP) &#8212; La Haute autorité provisoire sur les OGM a fait état de ses "doutes sérieux" sur le maïs transgénique MON 810 , dans un avis mercredi ouvrant la voie à l'activation de la clause de sauvegarde, qui permettrait à la France d'interdire provisoirement le seul OGM cultivé en France.
> Le président de l'Assemblée nationale, Bernard Accoyer, a vivement contesté jeudi l'avis de la Haute autorité sur les OGM et demandé que les décisions en la matière soient basées sur "de véritable conclusions scientifiques".
> ...


----------



## al02 (10 Janvier 2008)

Les deux otages ont été libérés en Colombie !


----------



## Amok (10 Janvier 2008)

Le label lyonnais Jarring Effets diffuse une nouvelle compilation gratuite de dub et délectro.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah bon? Juste pour rire? Je ne dois pas avoir suffisamment d'humour sans doute. "Allez, je te tase, au bon son de Britney... mais c'est juste pour rire hein"... :sleep:  *odré, là on parle d'un "gadget" qui a déjà fait quelques victimes, dans sa version sans lecteur MP3. *
> 
> Malheureusement, lui, n'est plus là pour rigoler à ces bonnes blagues, à ces jokes grandeur nature...
> 
> [youtube]QPCgwCS3viQ[/youtube]


 
Webo, tu me sors une video d'un mec qui visiblement a besoin d'etre maitrise ...
Avant les taseurs, les policiers utilisaient des matraques ou leurs poings, et leurs pistolets. As ton compte les victimes ? Est ce que les vieilles methodes semblent plus "saines" ? 
Le gadget tase en version lecteur MP3, dans ton "article", on ne s'est meme pas si il est mis en vente ... Et si c'est le cas on ne sait pas combien en ont ete vendus. On ne sait pas si c'est vrai ou faux...

Si c'est vrai, j'aimerais avoir les chiffres de vente pour conclure sur l'Amerique toute entiere. Si c'est faux, le gadget en question est la pour faire reflechir ... 

De plus le lien que tu donne annonce "*one insane gadget*" .... ce qui pour moi est une bonne nouvelle, des gens reagissent ...

J'en ai juste marre d'entendre cette eternelle ritournelle sur les americains, et sans arguments ni reflexion, ici meme, et ailleurs, c'est la premiere fois que je reagis vraiment ... la prochaine fois je me tais, tu peux en etre surs et vous laisse avec vos prejuges, finalement cela ne changera pas mon quotidien ni le votre.​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai que j'ai pas très bien comprit ce que fout le mec sur la vidéo, mais quelqu'un qui lance des chaises vers les gens faut bien faire quelque chose (même si une fois à terre ils avaient quand même pas besoin de continuer à tazer comme des boeux)


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> comme des boeux


Ah ça suffit les préjugés sur les américains hein!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> Webo, tu me sors une video d'un mec qui visiblement a besoin d'etre maitrise ...


 

Cette histoire a fait le tour du monde, et, étant donné que tu étais au Canada ces derniers mois, je suis étonné que tu n'en aies pas entendu parler. Bref.

Le mec en question, un polonais, ne pipait pas un mot d'anglais, et s'est retrouvé une bonne dizaine d'heures perdu dans l'aéroport de Vancouver sans que personne ne se soucie de son sort. Il a fini par être un peu sur les nerfs, ce qui peut aisément se comprendre, selon sa personnalité. Il ne présentait pas autrement de danger pour les gens autour de lui, et il eut été facile de le maîtriser avec trois ou quatre "b&#339;ufs" qui lui aurait sauté dessus...

Pour rappel.

Le problème du taser est qu'il peut-être dégainé un peu trop facilement, contrairement à une arme classique, et qu'il est désormais vendu comme arme d'auto-défense aux Etats-Unis justement, et personnellement, ça me fout les boules de voir la société évoluer dans ce sens. Dans la peur constante de l'autre.

Quant aux préjugés, tu fais une fixette là-dessus odré. Et ni toi ni moi n'avons assez de recul pour réellement "connaître" les américains. N'était-ce pas toi qui, quelques heures après avoir passé la frontière US, déclarait, qu'en fait, tous les clichés sur eux étaient eronnés, et que les américains étaient sympas, ouverts, en fait. Un peu court tout de même, et tout aussi réducteur. 

L'image globale donnée par l'Amérique est mauvaise, et je n'y peux rien.

Pour rester dans le fil: Logitech racheté par Microsoft? Et m....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

J'ai entendu parler de ce polonais et ait lut une longue interview de sa mere dans la presse. Mais j'ai pas du tout fait le rapport avec la video ...​ 


WebOliver a dit:


> Quant aux préjugés, tu fais une fixette là-dessus odré. Et ni toi ni moi n'avons assez de recul pour réellement "connaître" les américains. N'était-ce pas toi qui, quelques heures après avoir passé la frontière US, déclarait, qu'en fait, tous les clichés sur eux étaient eronnés, et que les américains étaient sympas, ouverts, en fait. Un peu court tout de même, et tout aussi réducteur.


 
Oui je fais une fixette, mais pas que sur les americains (eux c'est juste parceque je les cotoie actuellement et que je m'en veux oui d'avoir pense des choses debiles), c'est sur tout ce qu'on nous sort sans arguments sans sources, sans reflexion (je me suis auto-exclue du comptoir c'est mieux pour moi ...) car il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour gober sans reflechir ou sans en avoir le temps - dont moi et je vais pas aller verifier de mes yeux dans chaque pays a chaque fois j'ai autre chose a faire  ...​ 
On est bombarde d'info et on a beau dire que l'on a tous les outils pour aller verifier, on est jamais assez prudent ... Y'a toujours un prejuge qui trainasse dans le coin de la tete ... et heureux celui qui n'est jamais influence, qu'il me donne sa recette.​ 
Donc oui merci pour toutes ces precisions. Et pour ton avis clair que je respecte.​ 
Tiens, pourquoi n'as tu pas dis que c'etait reducteur avant ? Parceque je tombe un peu des nus, ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire en substance ... Je voulais plus parler de la facon dont les prejuges ont fonctionnes sur moi ...​ 
Beaucoup d'infos, des gens qui s'expriment pas forcement parfaitement et tout le temps ... Je suis contente qu'on en sois pas venus au mains, webo, cela aurait ete dommage.​ 
Encore la tyrannie de l'expression. Moi je vous le dis.​


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour rester dans le fil: Logitech racheté par Microsoft? Et m....



Si l'EU sens mêle ça ne se fera pas, logictech et ses filiale sont avec microsoft les principaux fabricant de souris, il n'y aurai plus de vrai concurrence


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Si l'EU sens mêle ça ne se fera pas, logictech et ses filiale sont avec microsoft les principaux fabricant de souris, il n'y aurai plus de vrai concurrence



Je suppose que tu parles de l'UE, mais alors, en quoi pourrait-elle s'en mêler ? La Confédération n'y a pas adhéré, à ma connaissance ?


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2008)

mais microsoft ce retrouverai sur le marché commun en position dominante


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais microsoft ce retrouverai sur le marché commun en position dominante



Sans doute, mais aucune des deux entreprises ne relevant du droit communautaire, l'UE n'y pourrait rien, seule l'OMC pourrait y mettre son grain de sel, mais l'OMC, bien qu'elle s'en défende, est plutôt favorable à ce genre de situation, alors ...


----------



## Bassman (11 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Si l'EU sens mêle ça ne se fera pas, logictech et ses filiale sont avec microsoft les principaux fabricant de souris, il n'y aurai plus de vrai concurrence



Il n'y aurait pas monopole non. Il y a d'autres fabriquants de souris (hum... tiens Razer par exemple) donc je ne suis pas sûr que l'UE puisse faire quoique ce soit.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suppose que tu parles de l'UE, mais alors, en quoi pourrait-elle s'en mêler ? La Confédération n'y a pas adhéré, à ma connaissance ?



Oui, mais peut-être que tu ne le sais pas: la Suisse et l'UE ont signé et négocient encore des accords bilatéraux sur à peu près tout les domaines communs à l'un et à l'autre. Tout simplement parce qu'il serait illusoire de croire qu'en-dehors de l'Europe, la Suisse pourrait faire cavalier seul, malgré ce que certains partis politiques ou associations revendiquent.

Evidemment, et à raison parfois, ça ressemble un peu à demander le beurre et l'argent du beurre et à chercher à n'obtenir que ce qui est bénéfique de l'UE, tout en évitant certaines contraintes en y adhérant.

De ce fait, pas mal de lois sont adaptées pour être en conformité avec l'UE, pour être «euro-compatibles» comme ils disent. Et la Suisse, souvent, s'aligne sur Strasbourg, lorsqu'il s'agit de prendre position sur tel ou tel sujet. Ce que, à titre personnel, je regrette parfois. Mais la mode est au conformisme et à ne surtout pas essayer de faire différemment.

PS: odré, en venir aux mains? M'enfin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> PS: odré, en venir aux mains? M'enfin...




Tss tss, tu vas pas me dire que tu craches dans la soupe ... Bon d'accord, il y a "en venir aux mains", et "en venir aux mains"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...
> Le mec en question, un polonais, ne pipait pas un mot d'anglais...



On a pas idée non plus  alors que c'est bien connu, quand nos amis d'outre atlantique vont à l'étranger, ils parlent systématiquement la langue locale... :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> On a pas idée non plus  alors que c'est bien connu, quand nos amis d'outre atlantique vont à l'étranger, ils parlent systématiquement la langue locale... :sleep:



Ouais, et pour ça, bien sûr il méritait la mort.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2008)

Les terroristes soi-disant islamistes nous font c.hier


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2008)

Les chiennes de garde veulent voir le cul de Jean Daniel.

Vous imaginez, si à chaque fois que Alem poste une photo d'un nu, il devait par la suite montrer son postère ? :afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les chiennes de garde veulent voir le cul de Jean Daniel.
> 
> Vous imaginez, si à chaque fois que Alem poste une photo d'un nu, il devait par la suite montrer son postère ? :afraid:



Une fois de plus, elles sont pathétiques...


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2008)

Cela dit, s'il le fait (Jean Daniel), ce n'est pas lui qui sera ridicule


Edit  : réaction identique à celle de Fab' Fab, mais formulée différemment


----------



## Bassman (11 Janvier 2008)

Dommage qu'elles ne sachent pas lire, elles auraient compris le rapport entre la photo et le titre du nouvel obs.


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2008)

Drôle de _combat_ effectivement :mouais:


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2008)

D'un autre côté, les chiennes de garde, il ne faut pas non plus trop en attendre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, les chiennes de garde, il ne faut pas non plus trop en attendre !



Du côté pile ou du côté face ?


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2008)

La folle journée du docteur Weiss



> AP - il y a 43 minutes
> WEST HEMPSTEAD, New York - Il y a des jours comme ça... Vendredi, un gynécologue-obstétricien américain a sauvé sa femme et ses six enfants de l'incendie qui ravageait leur maison, puis a couru accoucher un bébé à l'hôpital, avant de regagner ce qui restait de son domicile et de s'y faire verbaliser pour occupation illégale des lieux.
> 
> Herman Weiss, 37 ans, avait été réveillé à trois heures du matin par le hurlement du détecteur de fumée: les flammes avaient déjà commencé à s'en prendre au mur extérieur de sa maison de Long Island. Une fois sa petite famille à l'abri, il répondait à un appel d'urgence et se précipait à l'hôpital à temps pour mettre au monde un nouveau-né, vers six heures du matin...
> ...


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2008)

J'ai tjrs dit que ce n'était pas très sain de manger des trucs en boîtes, congelés etc... 

On ne sait jamais sur quoi l'on va tomber


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

De la viande au prix légume, je ne vois pas le problème.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2008)

En fait, c'est peut-être une action de promotion pour la ratatouille....


----------



## al02 (12 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> On ne sait jamais sur quoi l'on va tomber


Exècre tes rats !


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai tjrs dit que ce n'était pas très sain de manger des trucs en boîtes, congelés etc...
> 
> On ne sait jamais sur quoi l'on va tomber




Une cousine germaine est en train de mourir à cause d'un steak haché Leclerc, elle est paralysée à l'hôpital, elle ne peut plus parler, elle ne peut plus respirer, elle est maintenu en vie, apparemment elle souffre d'une polyréticulonévrite de Guillain-Barré. Enfin bon, les soupçons sont fortement dirigés vers ce steak haché mais on a pas de preuves.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Janvier 2008)

Kissbiz à posté son autoportrait ce matin, le dimanche matin ne lui vaut rien apparement, ou alors elle s'est tapée toute la réserve de son voisin hier soir


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Kissbiz à posté son autoportrait ce matin, le dimanche matin ne lui vaut rien apparement, ou alors elle s'est tapée toute la réserve de son voisin hier soir





Ah c'est cool comme ça je peux voir ! Moi qui sui banni si injustement


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Une cousine germaine est en train de mourir à cause d'un steak haché Leclerc, elle est paralysée à l'hôpital, elle ne peut plus parler, elle ne peut plus respirer, elle est maintenu en vie, apparemment elle souffre d'une polyréticulonévrite de Guillain-Barré. Enfin bon, les soupçons sont fortement dirigés vers ce steak haché mais on a pas de preuves.



C'est un peu rapide de faire le lien en un steak haché et le syndrome de Guillain-Barré.
En effet même si celui ci à de nombreuses causes, elle reste la plupart du temps inconnue.
Quoi qu'il en soit, même si la phase aigüe peut être assez impressionnante pour le non initié, le pronostic est généralement bon avec une récupération complete le plus souvent.
Bon rétablissement a ta cousine.


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un peu rapide de faire le lien en un steak haché et le syndrome de Guillain-Barré.
> En effet même si celui ci à de nombreuses causes, elle reste la plupart du temps inconnue.
> Quoi qu'il en soit, même si la phase aigüe peut être assez impressionnante pour le non initié, le pronostic est généralement bon avec une récupération complete le plus souvent.
> Bon rétablissement a ta cousine.



Ah bah voilà un post rassurant merci


----------



## Amok (14 Janvier 2008)

Le dilemme du pirate (et comment le résoudre).

_Nous vivons dans un monde où une entreprise peut légalement breveter les cochons, ou tout autre entité vivante à l&#8217;exception de l&#8217;être humain, mais où copier sur disque dur un CD que vous avez acheté est considéré comme une violation des droits de quelqu&#8217;un d&#8217;autre. Un monde où un bon père de famille pourrait devoir plus de 12 millions de dollars d&#8217;amendes par jour s&#8217;il était attaqué à chaque fois qu&#8217;il contrevenait accidentellement à la loi sur les droits d&#8217;auteurs. Une société où il est normal que chacun de nous soit bombardé par 5000 messages publicitaires par jour, généralement sans permission, mais où créer une &#339;uvre d&#8217;art et la montrer soi-même au public sans autorisation peut mener en prison. Ce texte ne traite pas seulement des avantages et des inconvénients du partage de fichiers, mais surtout d&#8217;une espèce entière qui perd son sens des réalités, qui n&#8217;arrive plus à comprendre le potentiel de l&#8217;une des ses plus précieuses (et pourtant l&#8217;une des plus abondantes) ressources._

La suite sur écrans.fr


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Janvier 2008)

De ce même magnifique article, et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore envie de le lire :



> Et il faut voir la vérité en face : si les procès deviennent un élément essentiel de votre _business model_, alors vous navez plus de _business model_. A moins dêtre un avocat




Mais on pourrait citer tout l'article. On en aurait le droit, il est sous licence creative commons. (en remerçiant son traducteur.)


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2008)

90 000 permis de conduire sucrés en 2007.


----------



## Bassman (15 Janvier 2008)

Et combien de personnes estimées à circuler sans permis ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et combien de personnes estimées à circuler sans permis ?



ben... 90 000 de plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ben... 90 000 de plus...



Calcul trop simpliste, tu oublies aussi les "p'tits d'jeuns" dégoutés par le prix et les délais d'attente du permis


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et combien de personnes estimées à circuler sans permis ?



700 000 d'après les infos de France 2.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2008)

En France, quand on n'a pas d'idée, on crée une taxe, le retour de la revanche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> En France, quand on n'a pas d'idée, on crée une taxe, le retour de la revanche.



Oh, tu sais, ici, même quand, par accident, on en a (des idées), on en crée quand même une, des fois que ... 

Le fils du retour de la revanche


----------



## Zyrol (17 Janvier 2008)

Je trouve l'idée de cette taxe assez aberrante...

Quand ils ont annoncé que la pub disparaissait su service public, je me suis dit : normal, eux il sont la redevance...
et là, il vont tenter de récupérer à nouveau du fric....

Si encore il y a avait des programmes intéressants à regarder...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2008)

Les recettes publicitaires du service public, c'est 800 millions d'euros. Ajoutez à cela le fait qu'il faudra des programmes supplémentaires pour boucher les trous laissées par la suppression des pubs, c'est 1,2 milliard d'euros qu'il faut trouver. Alors on taxe tous azimuts. Sinon il faudrait augmenter la redevance et je ne crois pas que les Français soient prêts à l'accepter.


----------



## chris78 (17 Janvier 2008)

Enfin que ce soit une augmentation de la redevance ou une nouvelle taxe je ne vois pas bien la différence. Encore un peu moins d'argent dans ma poche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2008)

chris78 a dit:


> Enfin que ce soit une augmentation de la redevance ou une nouvelle taxe je ne vois pas bien la différence. Encore un peu moins d'argent dans ma poche.


Une taxe paraît moins douloureuse (après tout, si tu n'achètes pas de téléviseur, tu ne la payes pas) et sera certainement mieux acceptée.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Si c'est une taxe, tu peux acheter tes produits dans un pays voisin.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2008)

Pour combien de temps encore...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Une taxe paraît moins douloureuse (après tout, si tu n'achètes pas de téléviseur, tu ne la payes pas)


La redevance non plus!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> La redevance non plus!


Tu peux avoir une télé et ne pas payer la redevance. Il suffit de ne pas le dire aux Impôts.


----------



## wip (17 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux avoir une télé et ne pas payer la redevance. Il suffit de ne pas le dire aux Impôts.


Ah non, aujourd'hui, tu payes par défaut. Pour pas payer, il faut dire que tu n'as pas de téléviseur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2008)

wip a dit:


> Ah non, aujourd'hui, tu payes par défaut. Pour pas payer, il faut dire que tu n'as pas de téléviseur


Bon, ben tu dis que t'en as pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, ben tu dis que t'en as pas.



Je te préviens, ils vérifient, fouillent partout ... Même dans les soupières


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux avoir une télé et ne pas payer la redevance. Il suffit de ne pas le dire aux Impôts.


Put*in c'est bientôt la fin du monde: même les centristes se mettent a frauder!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Put*in c'est bientôt la fin du monde: même les centristes se mettent a frauder!


Tout fout le camp.


----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2008)

Plus de 10 000 espèces exotiques mettent en danger la biodiversité européenne.

_L'histoire ressemble à un film de science-fiction, mais elle se passe en Europe, sous l'oeil inquiet des scientifiques, qui observent depuis longtemps cette vague d'invasions, sans avoir imaginé qu'elle ait atteint une telle ampleur._
[Le Monde]


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2008)

Tu fais la promo de Brice Hortefeux toi maintenant?


----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu fais la promo de Brice Hortefeux toi maintenant?



Oui : les squonces a la queue cendrée, dehors ! Qu'on nous rende nos castors !


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2008)

&#8230; et les poneys d'Alèm 


Bref : sinon d'autres choses bien moins agréables : *Comptes d'apothicaires *


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2008)

Un des ordinateurs portables les moins chers au monde débarque en France. Il s'agit de l'Eee PC (prononcer "i-PC"), du fabricant taïwanais Asus. Jeudi 17 janvier, SFR devait annoncer la commercialisation de l'appareil dès le 23 janvier dans ses boutiques au prix de 199 euros, à condition de souscrire à un forfait d'accès Internet illimité de 29,90 euros par mois. Soit avec une ristourne de 100 euros sur le prix que devraient pratiquer les enseignes de distribution qui vendront, elles, la machine "nue" (sans forfait), à partir de 299 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

> Un des ordinateurs portables les moins chers au monde débarque en France.



http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00068725.html

"Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2008)

Le virus grippal peut survivre plus de deux semaines sur un billet de banque



> GENÈVE (AFP) - Le virus de la grippe peut survivre plus de deux semaines sur un billet de banque, selon une étude de scientifiques genevois effectuée à la demande d'une banque suisse redoutant que les billets contribuent à la propagation d'une éventuelle pandémie.
> 
> Pour la seule Suisse, il s'échangerait chaque jour entre 20 à 100 millions de billets de banque.
> 
> ...


de la a dire qu'il y a l'argent sale en suisse  il n'y a pas qu'un doigt :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Le virus grippal peut survivre plus de deux semaines sur un billet de banque
> 
> de la a dire qu'il y a l'argent sale en suisse  il n'y a pas qu'un doigt :rateau:


Et dire qu'on nous reproche le blanchiment


----------



## Craquounette (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et dire qu'on nous reproche le blanchiment



Pour laver propre et écolo, la nouvelle machine à laver sans lessive, juste avec de l'eau... par contre ils on l'air d'avoir des soucis avec le blanchiment justement...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

J'aime bien cet petite critique au passage dans l'article 



> Cet ajustement est apparu indispensable, chez nous Occidentaux, pour que la machine séduise le consommateur français très à cheval sur la blancheur.



Ah bah c'est pas finis en fait 



> Pour eux, impossible de se passer de poudre dans le tambour, sauf à obtenir un linge «américain» du genre jaunâtre, un peu bouilli et avec une fibre abîmée.



Ils bouffent de la lessive a Libe


----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2008)

Tais-toi et mange ta soupe...

Est-ce que tout cela fera aimer les épinards, les courgettes aux enfants ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2008)

je vais pas dire dumal de cette ville, ils vont m'envoyer les flics sinon :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tais-toi et mange ta soupe...
> 
> Est-ce que tout cela fera aimer les épinards, les courgettes aux enfants ? :mouais:



C'est assez déplorable de voir que la Mairie n'ait rien trouvée de plus intelligent que le fichage et la stigmatisation comme seule réponse pédagogique...


----------



## raphpascual (20 Janvier 2008)

*On-ne-rigole-plus-avec-les.fr*


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> message effacé



Loin de moi l'idée de jouer les Modéro, mais il est strictement interdit de parler politique dans ce sujet, pour ça faut allez voir du côté du Comptoir, de plus faire d'un cas particulier une généralité n'est pas ce qu'on pourrait appeler un avis mesuré. Que le locataire de l'Élysée te pose un problème soit, que les mesures de la Mairie vis-à-vis des gamins te paraissent disproportionnées et révoltantes ok, mais faire un amalgame entre les deux est clairement hors de propos.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2008)

suite aux effacements plus haut 

je trouve que cette idée de flicage de môme d'une connerie assez incroyable, j'arrive même pas à voir comment un con peut sortir ça en pensant que ça va marcher.
Ensuite, faire le lien "idée faite par un maire UMP => parti de sarko => la faute à sarko" je trouve ça simpliste.
J'aime pas sarko plus que n'importe quel autre des politique (quoique je crois que le facteur et le facho "jmesuiscalmé" sont les pire à mon gout), mais c'est pas pour ça que la moindre mauvaise initiative doit être rapportée sur sa faute.


Suite au message de moby j'ai enlevé tout mes propos provoc' dans le message


----------



## spud34 (20 Janvier 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de jouer les Modéro, mais il est strictement interdit de parler politique dans ce sujet, pour ça faut allez voir du côté du Comptoir .



Certes; cependant, un sujet sur l'actualité où aucune référence politique n'a droit de cité, c'est un peu délicat, parfois.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2008)

raphpascual a dit:


> *On-ne-rigole-plus-avec-les.fr*





> Tous les noms de domaine en .fr ne sont plus seulement régis par le droit commun, mais aussi par de nouvelles règles « beaucoup plus restrictives et limitant, entre autres lexpression et la critique »





> « Avant, une marque pouvait lancer une action pour contrefaçon si elle était utilisée pour un même type de produit, explique Manara. Maintenant avec ce décret, elle peut faire supprimer un nom de domaine sans navoir rien à démontrer. Par exemple, Paris peut faire interdire tous les noms de domaine comportant son nom. Ou si vous enregistrez mon-jules.fr, la chaîne de magasins Jules risque de récupérer le nom avant même que vous ayez pu lutiliser pour faire un site pour lhomme que vous aimez. »




Pour ça, je crois pas que dire que ça réduit les libertés d'expression soit quelque chose que je doive aller dire au comptoir :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2008)

Le «Zizi sexuel» leur reste en travers de la gorge



> Le «Zizi sexuel» leur reste en travers de la gorge
> Pédagogie. SOS Education dénonce l&#8217;exposition sur la sexualité, plébiscitée par les enseignants.
> DIDIER ARNAUD
> QUOTIDIEN : lundi 21 janvier 2008
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2008)

Le miraculé 



> Une drôle de veillée funèbre sest déroulée dans le petit village chilien dAngol: un octogénaire sest relevé de son cercueil, sous le regard effaré de ses proches qui étaient en train de le pleurer.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le miraculé




C'est dans ce genre de cas que les héritiers regrettent de n'avoir pas pensé à l'incinération


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2008)

> Cest un psychopédagogue de lIUFM qui trouve «la démarche très saine.



IUFM : c'est bien ceux qui appellent un ballon :  "un référentiel bondissant" ? C'est bien eux ? Rassurée donc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> IUFM : c'est bien ceux qui appellent un ballon :  "un référentiel bondissant" ? C'est bien eux ? Rassurée donc



Oui... Cette peuplade étrange qui parle le pédagol...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

ça blablate mais bon, hein ... pfff


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2008)

« Je ne volerais pas une voiture... mais je télécharge des films »



> « Je ne volerais pas une voiture... mais je télécharge des films »
> par Astrid Girardeau
> tags : politique, vidéo, p2p, téléchargement
> 
> ...


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2008)

le 01 janvier 2008 un économiste senior de la Deutshe bank nous servait dans Le Monde ses prévisions à propos des marchés financiers:



> En tout cas, il n'aura pas de krach cette année !



je vous laisse aller consulter la page Yahoo finance pour prendre connaissance des dégâts de la journée d'hier sur les places financières mondiales (et certainement aujourd'hui vu que Wall Street était fermée hier...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2008)

fedo a dit:


> le 01 janvier 2008 un économiste senior de la Deutshe bank nous servait dans Le Monde ses prévisions à propos des marchés financiers:
> 
> 
> 
> je vous laisse aller consulter la page Yahoo finance pour prendre connaissance des dégâts de la journée d'hier sur les places financières mondiales (et certainement aujourd'hui vu que Wall Street était fermée hier...).



Démonstration une fois encore qu'en matière d'économie mondialisée, c'est la spéculation qui, une fois encore, fait perdre les bénéfices du travail des entreprises.

Le pire, c'est que c'est la seule crainte d'une baisse des marchés par les spéculateurs qui engendre cette baisse.

Bon, moi, je boursicotte pas


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2008)

ce qui me fait marrer c'est le fait de pouvoir tenir des propos aussi péremptoires sur un secteur où l'incertitude règne en quasi permanence (et particulièrement depuis juin 2007) quand on est censé être un analyste expert.

Propos d'ailleurs moqués à leur parution par des confrères.

je pense que le mec ne sait plus où se mettre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2008)

fedo a dit:


> ce qui me fait marrer c'est le fait de pouvoir tenir des propos aussi péremptoires sur un secteur où l'incertitude règne en quasi permanence (et particulièrement depuis juin 2007) quand on est censé être un analyste expert.
> 
> Propos d'ailleurs moqués à leur parution par des confrères.



J'ai adoré la fin de ce passage :   



> question : pourquoi avoir retenu la date du 22 mai ?
> 
> Réponse : Facile, cher alcidé ! Ben Bernanke est sagittaire ascendant poissons. Mars quitte le signe du cancer le 8 mai, et le transit d&#8217;uranus en poissons dans sa maison 6 se produit le 18 mai. Comme le 18 mai est un dimanche, on attend le jeudi suivant, date d'intervention de la Fed. Ceci étant, Gizmo hésite sur l'ascendant : si c'est bélier, alors le krach se produira le 27 mars, date d'entrée de jupiter en maison 3 qui provoquera une dissonance pluton/saturne, ou le 4 septembre date ou son sagittaire natal rejoint la lune en bélier. En tous cas, un jeudi. *Vous voyez que c'est simple, l'économie&#8230;*





fedo a dit:


> je pense que le mec ne sait plus où se mettre.



Oh, tu sais, s'il avait de la pudeur, il ferait un métier honorable


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

No goths allowed on bus


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2008)

http://www.lalibre.be/societe/cyber/article/397366/les-cybercriminels-visent-aussi-les-mac.html 

Selon les chercheurs, les hackers ont décidé clairement d'infecter les Mac's qui représentent une cible et un "marché" pas encore exploité.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)

Vers une remise en cause de la loi de 1905 ?? :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Vers une remise en cause de la loi de 1905 ?? :mouais: :hein:



L'adresse de ton lien est "_http://localhost:shock::shock::shock::/?:x_". Tu nous refais une crise de nioubitude ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'adresse de ton lien est "_http://localhost:shock::shock::shock::/?:x_". Tu nous refais une crise de nioubitude ?



Désolé, j'ai paumé le lien en plus :rateau: 



> *Sarkozy prépare une révision de la loi de 1905 *
> NOUVELOBS.COM | 23.01.2008 | 10:32
> 
> Selon sa directrice de cabinet, "ce sera fait durant le quinquennat". La réforme des conditions d'application de la loi qui assure la séparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat pourrait favoriser les sectes.
> ...


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Désolé, j'ai paumé le lien en plus :rateau:


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...revision_de_la_loi_de_1905.html?idfx=RSS_notr


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...revision_de_la_loi_de_1905.html?idfx=RSS_notr



Là, je descend dans la rue.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je descend dans la rue.



Tu penseras à remonter du pain...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu penseras à remonter du pain...



Je vais te les multiplier les pains, tu vas voir...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un des ordinateurs portables les moins chers au monde débarque en France. Il s'agit de l'Eee PC (prononcer "i-PC"), du fabricant taïwanais Asus. Jeudi 17 janvier, SFR devait annoncer la commercialisation de l'appareil dès le 23 janvier dans ses boutiques au prix de 199 euros, à condition de souscrire à un forfait d'accès Internet illimité de 29,90 euros par mois. Soit avec une ristourne de 100 euros sur le prix que devraient pratiquer les enseignes de distribution qui vendront, elles, la machine "nue" (sans forfait), à partir de 299 euros.


 
Si ça peut emmener l'informatique à la portée de tout le monde c'est très bien ! Et puis ça popularise Linux (car ces pc seront sous une distrub linux allégés). J'ai juste peur que ce "pc" soit plus un gadget qu'autre chose......à suivre et à tester !​


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu penseras à remonter du pain...



Tu peux ranger ton clavier t'en feras pas de meilleure cette année je le crains


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais te les multiplier les pains, tu vas voir...



Des mots...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Des mots...



Pour les baffes, clique sur ma signature


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour les baffes, clique sur ma signature



J'avais vu...


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)

Pendant ce temps là, Tsonga est en train de foutre la peignée de sa vie à Nadal.  

Ouah le truc de dinguo !! Il a 17 ans en plus !!   

ET SURTOUT IL EST FRANÇAIS !!!!  

Mais... mais... c'est une personne de COULEUR !!!   :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2008)

Ah, ça doit être ça: mon voisin français hurle et vocifère depuis 10 minutes seul dans son appart...   



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pendant ce temps là, Tsonga est en train de foutre la peignée de sa vie à Nadal.
> 
> Ouah le truc de dinguo !! Il a 17 ans en plus !!
> 
> ...


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2008)

6-2, 6-3, 6-2

Nadal est retourné pleurer chez sa maman


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2008)

On vient d'apprendre que Nadal se serait fait amputer d'un bras hier... ce qui expliquerait la victoire écrasante du français, on attend les résultats de l'enquête.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Ah je comprend pourquoi le site internet ne fonctionne pas ...




> "Il y a des coupure sur l'internet extérieur", principal mode d'accès des demandeurs d'emploi à leur dossier, "mais tout le reste fonctionne normalement, téléphone, poste de travail", selon la même source.
> Près de la moitié du personnel de l'Unedic et des Assedic, peu coutumier des conflits sociaux, a fait grève mardi, pour la troisième fois depuis l'annonce du projet de fusion, à l'appel de l'ensemble de leurs syndicats.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

La physique quantique et la relativité générale : premiers pas vers l'unification ? Anthony Garreth Lisi, le Génie d'Einstein version 21ème siècle ?

En tout cas, ce garçon a un "je ne sais quoi"* qui le rend éminemment sympathique à mes yeux  




_Crédit photo : Ron Haviv pour Science & Vie._



(*) Oui, en forme de pomme :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, ce garçon a un "je ne sais quoi"* qui le rend éminemment sympathique à mes yeux



il bouffe du gateau avec une fourchette? C'est pour ça?


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2008)

Un Américain se trompe de valise à l'aéroport et y découvre... un chaton.

BackCat est-il encore par Minou ?


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> 6-2, 6-3, 6-2



= Vainqueur en 3-7 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il bouffe du gateau avec une fourchette? C'est pour ça?



Non, le chercheur, il est de l'autre côté de la table


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, le chercheur, il est de l'autre côté de la table



Ah ok. Je vois. Il a une bouteille de rouge ouverte sur le bar de sa cuisine... :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (24 Janvier 2008)

Une France qui ressemble de plus en plus à l'Italie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une France qui ressemble de plus en plus à l'Italie ?



la seule différence, c'est que les italiens sont de bonne humeur...


----------



## Craquounette (24 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la seule différence, c'est que les italiens sont de bonne humeur...



et accueillant....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une France qui ressemble de plus en plus à l'Italie ?



Toro !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toro !



Cornuto! :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cornuto! :style:



   :love: 


Ceci n'ayant rien à voir avec cela : à tous les amateurs de MacDo, attention aux frites


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> Ceci n'ayant rien à voir avec cela : à tous les amateurs de MacDo, attention aux frites



Comment peut-on se foutre du ponde à ce point là? Et si elle se mouille les doigts après avoir pissé parce qu'elle a appuyé trop fort sur le papier, elle attaque qui?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ceci n'ayant rien à voir avec cela : à tous les amateurs de MacDo, attention aux frites


Ca lui apprendra à bouffer de la m**** !


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Janvier 2008)

Téléphones avec fonction MP3 taxés...

Voilà, la Commission dAlbis se distingue de nouveau.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> Ceci n'ayant rien à voir avec cela : à tous les amateurs de MacDo, attention aux frites


Mais non c'est un Quick, pas un McDo enfin  Tiens d'alleurs le Quick de mon quartier a disparu.. depuis le 31 décembre,  l'immeuble ayant brulé durant 3 jours à cause d'une dinde flambée non matrisée au 3è étage... les quantité effarantes d'eau lachées par les pompiers on fait glisser tout le contenu de l'immeuble dans le Quick en dessous.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais non c'est un Quick, pas un McDo enfin  Tiens d'alleurs le Quick de mon quartier a disparu.. depuis le 31 décembre,  l'immeuble ayant brulé durant 3 jours à cause d'une dinde flambée non matrisée au 3è étage... les quantité effarantes d'eau lachées par les pompiers on fait glisser tout le contenu de l'immeuble dans le Quick en dessous.



Et dire que depuis le 1er c'est non fumeur en France


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et dire que depuis le 1er c'est non fumeur en France



Le problème c'est que ça n'est pas encore "non fumiste"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que ça n'est pas encore "non fumiste"




Encore heureux


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une France qui ressemble de plus en plus à l'Italie ?




On en est encore loin..


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2008)

mado a dit:


> On en est encore loin..



J'espère que non, s'il faut devenir tricheur, magouilleur, voleur comme eux en foot (voir en F1) ...


----------



## al02 (25 Janvier 2008)

La déforestation de l'Amazonie s'est accélérée en 2007.



> La déforestation vise à créer des pâturages pour le bétail et des terres pour la production du soja et du maïs, qui est *de plus en plus cultivé en Amazonie en raison de la hausse des cours mondiaux* liée à la décision du président américain George W. Bush de promouvoir l'usage de l'éthanol à base de maïs.
> 
> Le Brésil a une des législations environnementales les plus strictes de la planète mais elle est traditionnellement peu respectée.



L'Amazonie, poumon de la planète !
Heureusement, nous avons interdit le tabac en France : on respire mieux !


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2008)

*il poursuit la famille de sa victime pour réparer son Audi

*


> Les parents de la victime n&#8217;en reviennent pas. Et les internautes espagnols non plus, qui font bruisser la blogosphère de leurs commentaires indignés. L&#8217;objet de leur colère? Un homme de 43 ans qui, en août 2004, avait renversé un cycliste de 17 ans, Enaitz Iriondo, causant sa mort. Il réclame aujourd&#8217;hui 20000 euros à la famille de l'adolescent, en compensation des dommages causés par l&#8217;accident à son Audi A8.




:sick::casse: ... quoi dire... 

... non je trouve pas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Smartphones Patented  Just About Everyone Sued 1 Minute Later


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2008)

Je vous écris de Bagdad.


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2008)

37 heures à Delhi.


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2008)

Un satellite espion américain lancé par le National Reconnaissance Office, une des seize agences de renseignement américain, en charge des satellites espions, est sur le point de s'écraser sur Terre. Reste à savoir où et quand.

Je parie 10 sacs sur la Suisse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je parie 10 sacs sur la Suisse !



Ah non ! Ah non ! Trop facile, t'es sûr de gagner, comme ça ... Nan, faut dire si ça sera sur les pompes à Web'O ou sur celles de SM !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je parie 10 sacs sur la Suisse !



Un exemplaire de Closer sur l'Élysée ou 5 milliards sur le siège de la société générale !


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2008)

Des employés du métro de Shanghaï filment à leur insu un jeune couple qui s'embrasse puis diffuse la vidéo sur le net. Les jeunes gens portent plainte contre la compagnie.

Un octogénaire sort de son cercueil pendant la veillée funèbre !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un octogénaire sort de son cercueil pendant la veillée funèbre !



Quel farceur cet Aricosec


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Des employés du métro de Shanghaï filment à leur insu un jeune couple qui s'embrasse puis diffuse la vidéo sur le net. Les jeunes gens portent plainte contre la compagnie.



Ah la la, m'en parle pas, y a encore seulement quinze ans, ils se seraient pris trente ans de camp de rééducation, ces p'tits cons, v'la ménant qu'ils portent plainte, en plus 

:rateau:



Amok a dit:


> Un octogénaire sort de son cercueil pendant la veillée funèbre !



C'que t'était farceur, dans ton jeune temps


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2008)

Une soeur dans un asile de douleur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un octogénaire sort de son cercueil pendant la veillée funèbre !


Déjà bu


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2008)

Note : bannir iDuck.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Note : bannir iDuck.



Et huit jours plus tard ... Le canard était toujours vivant


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Note : bannir iDuck.



Canard laqué pour cause de Nouvel An chinois ! Il apporte la soupière


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Canard laqué pour cause de Nouvel An chinois ! Il apporte la soupière


Non. Il est planqué dedans.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Janvier 2008)

Les sites de la sciento sont l'objet d'une attaque en règle.
Après la diffusion sur Youtube d'une vidéo de Tom Cruise vantant avec moult bétises les vertus de sa secte chérie, vidéo retirée à la demande de la Sciento (tellement il enfilait les perles, le pauvre Tom), un groupe de hackers a décidé de diffuser la vidéo, et de rendre inaccessibles les sites de l'église.

Allez les gars ! 





Edith : La vidéo en VOSTF !


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les sites de la sciento sont l'objet d'une attaque en règle.
> Après la diffusion sur Youtube d'une vidéo de Tom Cruise vantant avec moult bétises les vertus de sa secte chérie, vidéo retirée à la demande de la Sciento (tellement il enfilait les perles, le pauvre Tom), un groupe de hackers a décidé de diffuser la vidéo, et de rendre inaccessibles les sites de l'église.
> 
> Allez les gars !
> ...



Ah mais Tom Cruise ne dit pas que des bêtises ! La scientologie c'est bien, et les chats noirs portent malheur (si on en croise un, il faut absolument jeter par dessus son épaule un cactus en fleur sous peine de voir ses testiboules tomber dans l'heure suivante). Mais l'écrieur, à l'instar de ses contemporains a peur de ce qu'il ne connait pas.
Il est navrant de voir qu'en 2008 vous vous refusez encore à voir l'évidence. La terre est plate et ne tourne pas (sinon on passerait notre journée à marcher pour rester au même endroit, réfléchissez un peu, tas de nouilles) et vous êtes tous victimes d'un complot mondial prétendant le contraire pour des raisons bien simples : il faut vous protéger contre vous même. Si au bout vous tombez dans le vide, vous allez encore faire chier le monde (quand on porte plainte pour avoir glissé chez Quick sur une frite, ou que l'on ouvre un nouveau sujet pour hurler au scandale lorsqu'un post est édité par un modo, on imagine sans peine le bordel pour une chute de plusieurs milliards de kilomètres). Donc, la terre est ronde, il faut le croire sans se poser de questions, et la peur d'en faire le tour pour au final se voir de dos en fait flipper tellement que la majorité préfère ne pas tenter l'expérience.
Moi j'y suis allé, un soir où je cherchais un raccourci que je n'ai jamais trouvé : au bout il n'y a rien. Ca ressemble a un bord de table qui donne dans le néant, et les océans sont canalisés dans de gros tubes qui refont surface de l'autre côté (sinon ce serait vide depuis longtemps). Et il y a des Chinois qui passent leur temps à ratisser pour que le gazon ne se perde pas dans l'éther. De longue-vues permettent d'observer l'infini et en regardant avec attention, on aperçoit un nuage de balles de golf qui flotte, et les corps momifiés des imprudents qui ont voulu voir si on pouvait marcher la tête en bas. Il y a aussi une aire de pique-nique et une station Texaco. En fait, le bout du monde, c'est assez décevant. Ca ne vaut pas une nuit à Maubeuge.


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ca ne vaut pas une nuit à Maubeuge.



j'aime que tu rappelles cette nuit d'amour que nous y avons eu j'aime

mais bon, Maubeuge, c'est fini et dire que c'était la ville de nos premières amours 


note que j'ai bien ri car j'avais pas lu "éther" dans ce sens depuis mes cours d'épistémologie et ça remonte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'aime que tu rappelles cette nuit d'amour que nous y avons eu j'aime
> 
> mais bon, Maubeuge, c'est fini et dire que c'était la ville de nos premières amours
> 
> ...


Ah. Tu lui avais montré ta lune ?


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah. Tu lui avais montré ta lune ?



Cela ne vous regarde aucunement, et j'observe que vous salissez tout ce que vous approchez, même les plus belles nuits. On voit bien que vous n'avez jamais trempé dans votre café un croissant de lune : c'est l'impression que donne le reveil auprès du corps brûlant d'Alem. Allez donc jouer à Colin-Maillard au bord du monde ! Votre chute silencieuse sera une actualité amusante a suivre, et si vous croisez Satellite, le chien de Michel Ardan, offrez lui un de vos os de ma part !


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2008)

Raids anti-pirates dans les cyber cafés brésiliens.

Parallèlement à la mise en place de nouveaux filtrages, l&#8217;IFPI (International Federation of the Phonographic Industry), qui représente les intérêts de l&#8217;industrie du disque dans le monde, a décider d&#8217;attaquer sur le terrain. Hier, elle a ainsi annoncé avoir conduit *335 raids* dans des cybercafés au Brésil. Résultat : *600 policiers*, *2339 ordinateurs saisis*, *1 million de fichiers audios illégaux* trouvés, et *UNE* personne arrêtée. 

Mackie, tu es battu à plates coutures : un brésilien vient de devenir champion du monde : il possédait 39 ordinateurs de plus que toi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2008)

Apparemment, il n'y avait pas que Mitterrand pour aimer l'astrologie... Enfin ce sera peut-être l'occasion de récupérer un jour de congés pour aller faire du ski


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apparemment, il n'y avait pas que Mitterrand pour aimer l'astrologie...



Voilà : vous vous gaussez encore devant l'inconnu. Moi j'y crois : j'ai vu un jour Mackie lire dans les entrailles d'un mac qu'il allait le soir même se prendre une biture et vomir. Et je vous le jure : c'est arrivé ! Stupéfiant. Pourtant, comme c'était un powerbook, ca devait être écrit en tout petit.




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Enfin ce sera peut-être l'occasion de récupérer un jour de congés



Si jamais le principe est mis en place à la fnac, il faudra prendre rendez-vous pour croiser Alem, alors !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si jamais c'est mis en place à la fnac, il faudra prendre rendez-vous pour croiser Alem, alors !



c'est à dire que oui je change souvent faudra penser à virer la limite sexuelle (c'est destiné aux femmes, une bien belle (petite) bande de machos ces japonais ! ) et la limite du nombre de jours 3jours par an, c'est pas assez !  

par contre, pascal : en même temps, c'est des clientes généralement alors faut pas que je pense à trop m'absenter !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Voilà : vous vous gaussez encore devant l'inconnu. Moi j'y crois : j'ai vu un jour Mackie lire dans les entrailles d'un mac qu'il allait le soir même se prendre une biture et vomir. Et je vous le jure : c'est arrivé ! Stupéfiant. Pourtant, comme c'était un powerbook, ca devait être écrit en tout petit.



Ah quand même ! Il y en a qui sont meilleurs que d'autres alors  parce que depuis le temps qu'iduck est planqué dans la soupière, on a toujours rien vu venir ! Enfin, à part le croupion qui dépasse, je veux dire :mouais:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

_Mackie est aussi capable de prédire dans une bière qu'il va me vendre deux ipods&#8230; le pire est qu'il a raison&#8230; 
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Cela ne vous regarde aucunement, et j'observe que vous salissez tout ce que vous approchez, même les plus belles nuits. On voit bien que vous n'avez jamais trempé dans votre café un croissant de lune : c'est l'impression que donne le reveil auprès du corps brûlant d'Alem. Allez donc jouer à Colin-Maillard au bord du monde ! Votre chute silencieuse sera une actualité amusante a suivre, et si vous croisez Satellite, le chien de Michel Ardan, offrez lui un de vos os de ma part !


Faut pas étaler votre vie privée sur la place publique. Sinon voilà ce qui arrive.  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apparemment, il n'y avait pas que Mitterrand pour aimer l'astrologie... Enfin ce sera peut-être l'occasion de récupérer un jour de congés pour aller faire du ski


Quand un voyant vous prédit un truc, c'est le contraire qui se passe (sauf quand c'est Mackie apparemment ). Donc bonne nouvelle pour Sarko : son histoire avec Carla va durer longtemps.


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ah quand même ! Il y en a qui sont meilleurs que d'autres alors  parce que depuis le temps qu'iduck est planqué dans la soupière, on a toujours rien vu venir ! Enfin, à part le croupion qui dépasse, je veux dire :mouais:



Notons toutefois que la chose n'est pas accessible au commun des mortels. Il faut pour cela parler (et écrire) une langue inconnue et posséder de plus LE don. Notre probable futur administrateur (si il existe encore en ce bas monde un semblant de justice cela ne saurait tarder), adepte des petites culottes nippones en coton et des icônes animées en fut nanti par dame nature. Par exemple, l'ingestion de Houblon fermenté déclenche en lui des sons profonds et caverneux que d'aucun pourraient prendre pour de simples éjections de gaz mais qui sont en fait des prophéties exprimées en un langage primitif (certains spécialistes penchent même pour la langue des morts, au vu de l'odeur) dont la ponctuation se lit aux mouvements de la glotte. L'oeil exorbité et le filet de salive qui ne manquent pas d'accompagner ce discours prouvent l'état de transe et, pour qui maîtrise les subtilités du propos, leur portée est susceptible de remettre en cause toutes les lois fondamentales qui régissent cet univers, dans un périmètre défini et d'un rayon de 50 mètres autour de l'arrêt de bus Alésia de la ligne 38 (probablement une porte cosmique).
De nombreux spécialistes se sont penchés sur cette curiosité, et le flot de détritus divers qui suit par voie buccale la prophétie semblent accréditer la thèse que notre Mackie serait tel un volcan, ou un téléphone, lié par la voute plantaire aux fondamentaux du "grand tout" (terme provisoire) exprimant l'impitoyable avenir d'une race humaine promise a la décomposition et dont il est le messager.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Notons toutefois que la chose n'est pas accessible au commun des mortels. Il faut pour cela parler (et écrire) une langue inconnue et posséder de plus LE don. Notre probable futur administrateur (si il existe encore en ce bas monde un semblant de justice cela ne saurait tarder), adepte des petites culottes nippones en coton et des icônes animées en fut nanti par dame nature. Par exemple, l'ingestion de Houblon fermenté déclenche en lui des sons profonds et caverneux que d'aucun pourraient prendre pour de simples éjections de gaz mais qui sont en fait des prophéties exprimées en un langage primitif (certains spécialistes penchent même pour la langue des morts, au vu de l'odeur) dont la ponctuation se lit aux mouvements de la glotte. L'oeil exorbité et le filet de salive qui ne manquent pas d'accompagner ce discours prouvent l'état de transe et, pour qui maîtrise les subtilités du propos, leur portée est susceptible de remettre en cause toutes les lois fondamentales qui régissent cet univers, dans un périmètre défini et d'un rayon de 50 mètres autour de l'arrêt de bus Alésia de la ligne 38 (probablement une porte cosmique).
> De nombreux spécialistes se sont penchés sur cette curiosité, et le flot de détritus divers qui suit par voie buccale la prophétie semblent accréditer la thèse que notre Mackie serait tel un volcan, ou un téléphone, lié par la voute plantaire aux fondamentaux du "grand tout" (terme provisoire) exprimant l'impitoyable avenir d'une race humaine promise a la décomposition et dont il est le messager.


Est-ce que Mackie a un lien (lien de parenté ou lien spirituel) avec ces 2 grands "visionnaires" ? 

[dm]xz5i1[/dm]


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2008)

Près de la moitié des élèves du primaire ne vont pas aux toilettes de leur école.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'aime que tu rappelles cette nuit d'amour que nous y avons eu j'aime
> 
> mais bon, Maubeuge, c'est fini et dire que c'était la ville de nos premières amours



Et Capri, c'est du poulet?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et Capri, c'est du poulet?



Justement. :affraid: 



> Je ne suis qu&#8217;un apprenti écrivain



Lui reste un éclair de lucidité.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Près de la moitié des élèves du primaire ne vont pas aux toilettes de leur école.


Je travaille actuellement dans une école primaire et le problème a été abordé au dernier conseil d'école, certains élèves préférant se retenir plutôt que d'aller aux toilettes. Mais ça ne va pas jusqu'à ce qu'ils soient malades.


----------



## Bassman (29 Janvier 2008)

Je comprend mieux pourquoi les chers bambins que je croise dans carrefour le soir sont si insupportables, c'est pas à cause de leurs parents négligeant ou mou du bulbe, c'est parce qu'à force de se retenir autant, ça rend irritable !!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et Capri, c'est du poulet?



tu parles de quoi : 

1) de cette ile dont le golfe est magnifique, où Godard a tourné un chef-d'uvre avec deux mauvais acteurs, un super bon et un génie du cinéma (non, je ne parle pas de Raoul Coutard mais j'aurais pu)
2) qu'un cinématographiste expérimental du mouvement Fluxus a superbement bien rendu dans son Diaries, Notes and Sketches
3) qu'un minable a chanté tant et si bien que celà a fait un tube (ouais, j'suis élitiste et je vous emmerde cf Philippe K.)
4) une plage corse quasi-inconnue


tu fais quoi de la féérie d'une nuit à Maubeuge avec Amok qui te transformerait même un vulgaire parking de Vierzon en une plage d'Honolulu :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Près de la moitié des élèves du primaire ne vont pas aux toilettes de leur école.





iDuck a dit:


> Je travaille actuellement dans une école primaire et le problème a été abordé au dernier conseil d'école, certains élèves préférant se retenir plutôt que d'aller aux toilettes. Mais ça ne va pas jusqu'à ce qu'ils soient malades.


Aller aux toilettes...
La première chose que fait ma fille quand elle rentre à la maison...
La seule solution qu'a trouvé la direction, serait de fermer les toilettes pendant les heures de classe...  ... pour que le personnel de service (qui s'occupe de la cantine et du ménage) puisse procéder à un nettoyage plus régulier... 
Personnel trop peu nombreux malgré les demandes répétées auprès de la mairie...


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2008)

Voyagez sans entrave..

(J'imagine que ça n'autorise pas à se passer de passeport malheureusement.. )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Tu le met où le passeport ?


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> Tu le met où le passeport ?



DTC  (ben oui dans Dans Ton Cabas  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> DTC  (ben oui dans Dans Ton Cabas  )



Quand on prend le TER, en effet on prend son cabas


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> Tu le met où le passeport ?





> "Tous les passagers voyageront nus, mais on ne pourra se déshabiller qu'une fois dans l'avion", a précisé l'organisateur et "pour des raisons de sécurité, le pilote et le personnel de bord voyageront habillés".


 .....


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2008)

Chapeau l'artiste !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Chapeau l'artiste !



Le PS achète le chapeau de Mitterand pour 10 000 

Bon maintenant, reste plus qu'a trouver une tête...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

*La Gendarmerie Nationale annonce sa migration vers Linux/Ubuntu
*


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Le PS achète le chapeau de Mitterand pour 10 000 
> 
> Bon maintenant, reste plus qu'a trouver une tête...  :rateau:



C'est Flamby qui va le porter?


----------



## viruce (30 Janvier 2008)

Un peu de langue ?

c'est deguelââââsse, ils ont quand meme goute avant !


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2008)

Ton lien...


----------



## viruce (30 Janvier 2008)

Fox news... deguelâââââsse aussi


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2008)

Bah, si c'est une langue féminine, je ne vois pas où est le problème. Pour une fois qu'on a la possibilité d'en observer une qui ne remue pas pour dire des conneries, ca vaut bien le prix d'un ticket restaurant !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2008)

D'un chèque déjeuner, s'il te plait. Ai l'esprit un peu coopératif.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'un chèque déjeuner, s'il te plait. Ai l'esprit un peu coopératif.



Maintenant, quand j'ai un ticket, je ne paie plus ni le déjeuner, ni le restaurant !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Maintenant, quand j'ai un ticket, je ne paie plus ni le déjeuner, ni le restaurant !


Ça fait longtemps que je ne couche plus pour un simple déjeuner.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que je ne couche plus pour un simple déjeuner.



Une amie m'a dit un jour que c'était le régime le plus efficace qu'elle ait trouvée. hélas, elle ne l'a pas suivi jusqu'au bout. Si cela se trouve, c'est sa langue que l'on a retrouvée dans une assiette de l'est. Il faut dire aussi qu'elle avait la facheuse habitude de la laisser trainer partout.

Le fait que l'écrieur ne couche pas juste pour un déjeuner est une actu en soi. Mesdames, vous savez maintenant que la peau de son tambour ne vibre pas d'un simple coup de braguette, fut elle magique. Vous pouvez donc rapporter vos chaussons de vair chez Bata et rentrer avant de rater le dernier métro: les contes ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient et si aujourd'hui une fée carabosse, c'est juste l'aile droite de votre Clio au feu rouge. Et qui aujourd'hui oserait arborer une ceinture avec noté "7 d'un coup", comme le petit tailleur ? Qui oserait suivre Alice avec l'esprit d'un lapin ?


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2008)

Essayez ça. On oublie qu'on a faim. Presque


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2008)

sinon il embrasse bien&#8230; au sens propre du terme&#8230; pas question de langues entre nous sauf catalanes&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Qui oserait suivre Alice avec l'esprit d'un lapin ?



Mackie ?


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2008)

Le patrimoine des chefs d'état africains en France.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Janvier 2008)

Han, The Pirate Bay et ben c'est des gros méchants.


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Han, The Pirate Bay et ben c'est des gros méchants.





dis ils sont où les serveurs de  maintenant ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Le PS achète le chapeau de Mitterand pour 10 000 



On trouve dans la haute-vallée de l'Aude, à Espéraza précisément, ancienne capitale du chapeau de feutre en France, un musée du chapeau dans lequel on verra exposés des chapeaux de François Mitterrand vu qu'ils étaient fabriqués, au moins pour certains dans ce coin (la dernière chapellerie du coin était à Montazels à quelques kilomètres).

Particularité intéressante : le musée du chapeau est logé dans un bâtiment qui contient un autre musée : "le musée des dinosaures".

Bien évidemment, au cas où certains s'essaieraient à penser qu'il puisse y avoir un lien caché entre les thèmes mis en avant dans les deux musées, la municipalité niera toute implication dans ce lien 

(Sinon, Rennes-le-Château (c'est sûr) et son trésor (peut-être ) sont juste à côté. Le prochain épisode du da Vinci Code nous rajoutera peut-être un historique montrant que le prieuré de Sion remonte aux dinosaures et que tonton était copain comme cochon avec un triceratops


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Particularité intéressante : le musée du chapeau est logé dans un bâtiment qui contient un autre musée : "le musée des dinosaures".
> 
> Bien évidemment, au cas où certains s'essaieraient à penser qu'il puisse y avoir un lien caché entre les thèmes mis en avant dans les deux musées, la municipalité niera toute implication dans ce lien



Quel lien ? j'ignorais que Tonton eut fait porter le chapeau à Espéraza, mais par contre, l'intérêt paléontologique de cette bourgade est connue du monde entier, et même de sa banlieue ! 

De toute façon, ça n'est pas un musée des dinosaures qu'il eut fallu qu'il y ait pour établir un rapport, mais plutôt un cimetière des éléphants !


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dis ils sont où les serveurs de  maintenant ?



Aucune idée ! Peut-être dans les mêmes eaux extra-territoriales.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Aucune idée ! Peut-être dans les mêmes eaux extra-territoriales.



Je constate avec bonheur que chez certains membres (éminent, dans ce cas précis) de nos forums, l'automatisme quasi pavlovien de la réponse "DTC" à la question "où" n'a pas encore droit de cité


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> certains membres (éminent, dans ce cas précis) de nos forums


Qui?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2008)

Bernard


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2008)

msn/yahoo = 2 en 1


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui?



Lalalilalèèèèèèèèèreuuuu


----------



## mado (1 Février 2008)

Semble que ce soit WebO le gagnant..


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2008)

Et de loin


----------



## mado (1 Février 2008)

Et pour fusion t'as quoi dans ton dico ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

"Mélange intime" (entre autres)


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Et pour fusion t'as quoi dans ton dico ?



Fusion/acquisition ou plug and play threadien, autrement dit queue leu leu virtuelle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Actualité amusante : PonkHead à la recherche de ses posts perdus - ça bouge trop vite je vais vom...


----------



## viruce (1 Février 2008)

Pathetique, et en plus il a essaye de fuir....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2008)

Avec un nez pareil y doit au moins faire des parallèles.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2008)

Bne si les flics l'ont rattrapé c'est qu'il en avait pas sniffé assez.


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2008)

Cauet gravement blessé.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

> Laccident survenu à Cauet rappelle étrangement celui de Michael Jackson, brûlé aux cheveux en 1983, lors du tournage dun film publicitaire.



Je vois pas le rapport ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Il y a donc des gens qui se fadent le blog de Morandini, juste pour être les premiers à savoir et à répéter que Cauet s'est brûlé les pieds.

Ça, oui, c'est amusant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Février 2008)

> ce qui ne l&#8217;empêchera pas de continuer à monopoliser les écrans de TF1.



Moi qui espérait que ça lui apprendrait à fermer sa gueule


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport ...



Ben il est pas pédophile, cauet ?
Ou alors c'est un noir qui aurait déteint à la javel, je sais pas moi!
Je vois même pas à quoi il ressemble ce con.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vois même pas à quoi il ressemble ce con.


A un con


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vois même pas à quoi il ressemble ce con.



A rien, heureusement, t'imagines ? Deux engins de cet acabit :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ben il est pas pédophile, cauet ?
> Ou alors c'est un noir qui aurait déteint à la javel, je sais pas moi!
> Je vois même pas à quoi il ressemble ce con.



Ah si je vois maintenant le rapport syllogique (et non logique) : le feu et les caméras ... 
Conclusion : Cauet est donc Mickaël Jackson.


----------



## al02 (1 Février 2008)

Son émission va s'arrêter mi-février : il est donc sur des charbons ardents.


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Cauet gravement blessé.



Zut ils l'ont loupé


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2008)

Consommez, consommez !... 
Paraît que ça règle tous les problèmes... 



> "En 34 ans de carrière, mon salaire n'a jamais bougé. Je gagne 971 euros pour 32 heures de travail hebdomadaire (...) avec des horaires coupés et qui changent tous les jours", a témoigné Nicole Rousselin, responsable commerciale dans ce magasin et élue CFDT.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A un con



d'ou l'expression : "con comme ses pieds"... :rateau:  

A force de marcher dans l'audimat (même du pied gauche), ça devait arriver :sleep:


----------



## spud34 (2 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Son émission va s'arrêter mi-février : il est donc sur des charbons ardents.



Oh, ben, ça c'est bien dommage :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Oh, ben, ça c'est bien dommage :rateau:



T'inquiète pas, TF1, soucieux de rester à la hauteur de sa réputation, à trouvé le moyen de remplacer l'émission par une série largement aussi débile !  


> La Cauetidienne s&#8217;arrête dès le 15 février faute d&#8217;audience. L&#8217;émission sera remplacée par la série &#8220;Las Vegas&#8221;.


----------



## spud34 (2 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'inquiète pas, TF1, soucieux de rester à la hauteur de sa réputation, à trouvé le moyen de remplacer l'émission par une série largement aussi débile !



Aussi débile que la Cauetidienne, non, c'est possible, ça? En tout cas, tu me rassures, j'ai eu peur un instant que le niveau de la 1ère chaîne (à tous niveaux) se relève...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Aussi débile que la Cauetidienne, non, c'est possible, ça? En tout cas, tu me rassures, j'ai eu peur un instant que le niveau de la 1ère chaîne (à tous niveaux) se relève...



TF1 a compris depuis longtemps que le meilleur moyen de faire péter l'audimat, c'était de ne jamais programmer d'émission intelligente aux heures de grande écoute : _vox populi souhaite panem et circences_ ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _vox populi souhaite panem et circences_ ! :mouais: :hein:



C'est ben vrai, ça. Mais le _panem_ a-t-il besoin d'être moisi, et les _circences_ débiles ?  

(Sinon Vegas fait partie de ce que j'appelle _les bonnes daubes_ :rateau: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ben vrai, ça. Mais le _panem_ a-t-il besoin d'être moisi, et les _circences_ débiles ?



Bien entendu, puisque c'est le symbole de la décadence de notre civilisation, tout comme à l'époque qui vit naître cette citation, c'était la marque du déclin de la civilisation et de l'empire romain !


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2008)

Bon, bientôt le bourrage de crâne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, bientôt le bourrage de crâne...



Beeeeeen... Y'a a une, je crois que c'est pas le crâne qu'elle va se faire bourrer...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Beeeeeen... Y'a a une, je crois que c'est pas le crâne qu'elle va se faire bourrer...




Bah, si sarko est proportionné partout de la même façon le divorce va pas tarder


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2008)

> «La mariée était en blanc. Elle était ravissante comme d'habitude, et le marié n'était pas mal non plus», a noté le maire du VIIIe arrondissement.



Vive les mariés !   :love:


----------



## Craquounette (2 Février 2008)

Bonne nouvelle oui mais combien de personnes vont la comprendre de travers ? Croire que le Sida est guérissable ?

Certaines fois, je me demande si ce genre de nouvelles ne devraient pas être délivrées uniquement aux personnes concernées...

_Une fois de plus, la Suisse et la France ne sont pas d'accord... Décidément..._


----------



## spud34 (4 Février 2008)

Sondage britannique surprenant!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Sondage britannique surprenant!



Un sondage du "même tonneau" en France serait probablement encore plus "surprenant" comme tu dis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Sondage britannique surprenant!



Ah mince, moi, je croyais que Churchill, c'était comme Chirac et Sarkozy, un personnage de bande dessinée :rateau:


----------



## spud34 (4 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un sondage du "même tonneau" en France serait probablement encore plus "surprenant" comme tu dis...



Encore plus, je sais pas, mais tout autant, y a de grandes chances...


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2008)

vous n'avez rien à vendre, créez votre boutique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un sondage du "même tonneau" en France serait probablement encore plus "surprenant" comme tu dis...



Sinon, je peux témoigner ; le Concombre maske existe vraiment... Je l'ai rencontré...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> vous n'avez rien à vendre, créez votre boutique...



Une filiale d'HEC :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Encore plus, je sais pas, mais tout autant, y a de grandes chances...




Ben tu sais, le mec derrière moi au brevet croyait que la Russie était un pays du seigneur des anneaux que Berlin est le pays dont l'Europe serait la capitale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben tu sais, le mec derrière moi au brevet croyait que la Russie était un pays du seigneur des anneaux que Berlin est le pays dont l'Europe serait la capitale



Y'a pas à dire ; y'en a qui partent gagnants, dans la vie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben tu sais, le mec derrière moi au brevet croyait que la Russie était un pays du seigneur des anneaux


Ah ah ah !

Alors que tout le monde sait que la Russie est dans le monde de Narnia, là où il fait froid.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

La réalité est pire que la fiction.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2008)

Ça se vaut, en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Elle se confondent surtout, assez souvent. Or la fiction a son rôle dans la réalité si elle reste à sa place, et est entendue comme telle. 
Tout le problème du théâtre moderne ou de la société actuelle, bref ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2008)

Le père Noël est une ordure


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2008)

Depuis le 20 janvier, Lazare Ponticelli est le dernier poilu en vie. En 2005, il avait raconté sa sale guerre à la journaliste Johanna Sabroux pour Libération. Cest ce témoignage, sous-titré pour plus de clarté, et mis en images avec le concours du service documentaire des armées, qui est publié aujourdhui, en quatre épisodes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2008)

*Amazon brevète la page non trouvée*

*
*

*
*


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2008)

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

:hein: :hein: :hein: 


 



> Certains propriétaires profitent de la crise et, contre un logement, proposent un nouveau type de troc. «Libération» a testé quelques annonces sur Paris.
> ELHAME MEDJAHED et ONDINE MILLOT
> 
> Il a rappelé une heure avant pour sassurer que nous serions bien au rendez-vous, a ouvert la porte de son appartement en souriant, a offert un verre au salon, puis sest assis, le sourire toujours aux lèvres et les yeux vissés sur nous. Antoine (1), 47 ans, haut fonctionnaire, est bavard et disert sur la «colocation» quil propose. «Confort», «calme», «indépendance» «Cest un quartier agréable. Et vous aurez votre chambre.» Mais ce dont Antoine aimerait surtout parler, cest des contreparties quil attend de sa colocataire. «Se promener nue le plus souvent possible. Ecarter les jambes sur le canapé pour mexciter. Pas de contrainte de fréquence pour les rapports sexuels, mais faudra pas se foutre de ma gueule non plus. Au début, je risque davoir envie souvent.» Voilà environ deux ans quAntoine recrute ainsi des colocataires, via une annonce sur le site Internet Missive, à laquelle nous avons répondu. Pas de loyer numéraire, on paye en nature. Pas de bail non plus, «tout est basé sur la confiance». Quant à la durée, «pas de limites». «Ça peut être en mois, en années. Les seules filles que jai virées sont celles qui ne respectaient pas leurs engagements.»
> ...


----------



## al02 (6 Février 2008)

Idriss Déby dit qu'il pourrait gracier les six de l'Arche de Zoé.

Ce sera à porter à son crédit !


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Idriss Déby dit qu'il pourrait gracier les six de l'Arche de Zoé.
> 
> Ce sera à porter à son crédit !


Pour que l'armée française l'aide à finir de virer les rebelles ?!...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2008)

On a rien sans rien de nos jours mon bon monsieur.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2008)

l'avenir de la musique ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2008)

Jusqu'où peut-on aller dans la (les mots me manquent)


----------



## al02 (7 Février 2008)

Logiciels mouchards pour époux jaloux.

Cela n'existe pas sur Mac ?


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Logiciels mouchards pour époux jaloux.
> 
> Cela n'existe pas sur Mac ?


 Ah mais t'as quelqu'un ?




_hihi... nan rien ...  _


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2008)

Carla chante à Nico : tes ma came!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Carla chante à Nico : tes ma came!



C'est juste une ptite boulette de Pschittt en quelque sorte...  :rateau: 

Tiens, puisque je suis là, j'ai reçu ça ce matin... (oui, je sais, un peu frelaté comme actu (11/2005 ! ) mais bon...    )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Février 2008)

Miststück = ******...
Cool, j'ai apprit un nouveau mot pour qualifier ma prof d'allemand


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Miststück = ******...
> Cool, j'ai apprit un nouveau mot pour qualifier ma prof d'allemand



Mais quel petit c0n...   :love:

Tu mérites une baffe tiens...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Février 2008)

*Maria, touriste refoulée à Roissy: la France a perdu une amie*


:hein:


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2008)

Voulez pas vous présenter à l'élection ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Voulez pas vous présenter à l'élection ?!...



Zont pas perdu grand chose, ce sont des druides de pacotilles, rien que la photo de l'article le montre, un druide qui mène une célébration un livre à la main, c'est une abération, la culture celte et sa religion druidique sont entièrement orale, et ça n'est pas simplement par manque de moyen pratique (pas d'écriture celte), mais aussi par philosophie. Les celtes connaissaient depuis longtemps des "civilisations de l'écrit", puisqu'ils ont eu des contacts avec de telles civilisations depuis la plus haute antiquité (Égypte pharaonique, pas celle des pharaons ptolémaïques, hein, celle des vrais pharaons égyptiens, bien plus anciens, grèce antique, Rome, civilisations nordiques ...), mais ils considéraient qu'écrire les choses était contre nature, car ça revenait à les figer telles des statues sans vie. Leurs livres étaient vivants, c'étaient les bardes !


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

_*ZIG HEI !*_

ps : cf les 3 keufs de la BAC qui sont rentrés dans un café en faisant le salut nazi, en disant "zig hei" et en tenant des propos antisémites très violent, tout en menaçant le patron s'il lui venait à l'idée d'ébruiter l'anecdote, bah en attendant il a eu le courage de porter plainte. Ils sont 5 à être en garde à vue, immédiatement suspendus évidemment, proche des milieux d'extrême droite, membres du syndicat alliance. Des policiers bien notés et même décorés, la classe.

La BAC... C'EST GÉNIAL !

Après quand t'entends les petits lascars te raconter que les flics de la bac le soir ils sont souvent saouls, qu'ils fument leur shit quand ils les interpellent et qu'ils leur demandent même de rouler pour eux, bah t'as fait le tour quoi... alors ok ils sont pas tous comme ça mais ils sont quoi qu'il arrive bien trop nombreux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

> Les trois policiers, *qui se sont réclamés du groupuscule néonazi «White Power»* au cours de cette soirée, font également l'objet d'une enquête disciplinaire engagée par l'Inspection générale de la police nationale (IGPN), parallèlement à l'enquête judiciaire ouverte pour «provocation à la haine raciale» et «apologie de crimes contre l'humanité».


Le figaro

Charmant.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Heu ... ça va JPTK ?

Edit : merci gloup gloup


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Heu ... ça va JPTK ?
> 
> Edit : merci gloup gloup



Bah quoi moi aussi je suis une source, j'ai entendu ça à la radio, n'empêche que j'ai rien déformé


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah quoi moi aussi je suis une source



C'est vrai que tu coules souvent... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah quoi moi aussi je suis une source, j'ai entendu ça à la radio, n'empêche que j'ai rien déformé



Alors ... la source c'est la radio ...  Ok.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Il y a quelques temps, on a eu chez nous aussi des problèmes avec les nazillons... Heureusement, on a pu les arrêter à temps.

La peste brune s'infiltre partout.


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai que tu coules souvent... :rateau:



2/10 !    




gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a quelques temps, on a eu chez nous aussi des problèmes avec les nazillons... Heureusement, on a pu les arrêter à temps.



Faut bien qu'ils s'amusent les jeunes


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2008)

d'toute façon, les policiers c'est rien que des méchants nazis comme les militaires et pis les jeunes des banlieues des racailles qui dealent toutes sortes de drogues (même des que supermoquette n'a jamais essayé) et qui s'entrainent pour partir à la guerre avec Al-Quaeda 

ça y est, j'ai bien résumé ?  

je le fais avant que quelqu'un d'autre le fasse, j'aime pas me faire piquer ma place de parking par une mercos (qu'elle soit d'un gros bourgeois ultracatho ou d'un dealer de shit, rien à batt ! )

_ps : je déconne hein, j'ai fait animateur à St-Denis (93, pas de la réunion, imbécile !) ne prenez rien pour argent comptant, d'toutes façons, de l'argent, j'en ai po ! _


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a quelques temps, on a eu chez nous aussi des problèmes avec les nazillons... Heureusement, on a pu les arrêter à temps.
> 
> La peste brune s'infiltre partout.




J'comprend pas c'qui disent ... ils sont nazillards :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ps : je déconne hein, j'ai fait animateur à St-Denis (93, pas de la réunion, imbécile !) ne prenez rien pour argent comptant, d'toutes façons, de l'argent, j'en ai po ! _


 ouais on sait, c'est Mackie le trésorier de vôtre petite mafia des tontons Voyeurs/photographieurs :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Février 2008)

Devenez maire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2008)

Note pour plus tard : éviter les sms compromettants :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Note pour plus tard : éviter les sms compromettants :rateau:



Ah ! Toi aussi, tu as été mariée à un président ? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! Toi aussi, tu as été mariée à un président ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2008)

Une paraplégique et un amputé de la jambe traversent l'Atlantique à la rame



> STRASBOURG (AFP) - L'Américaine Angela Madsen, 46 ans, paraplégique, et le Français Franck Festor, 36 ans, amputé d'une jambe, ont bouclé jeudi leur traversée de l'Atlantique à la rame, annoncent les organisateurs de l'Atlantic Rowing Race 2007 sur leur site internet.
> 
> 
> Seuls handicapés à concourir dans cette course transatlantique à la rame, ils sont arrivés en douzième position des 21 bateaux en compétition, à bord de leur yole à deux places de 7 mètres de long, franchissant la ligne d'arrivée à 11H24 GMT.
> ...



une seul chose a dire : bravo !


----------



## viruce (9 Février 2008)

Worl Press Photo cuve 2008 ou la 
Ni amusant ni triste, des tres fortes  images .


----------



## al02 (11 Février 2008)

Le rallye Dakar 2009 se déroulera en Argentine et au Chili.

Aaah, quand même !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Février 2008)

C'est aux FARC de bouger leurs fesses et d'aller prendre la relève...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est aux FARC de bouger leurs fesses et d'aller prendre la relève...



Heu ... c'est en Colombie, les FARC ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Février 2008)

Pourquoi tu crois que j'ai mit bouger leurs fesses (enfait je voyais pas trop d'autre groupes activistes/terroristes du genre dans le coin donc bon... )


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2008)

On peut peut-être demander au Sentier Lumineux de sortir du Perou&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Février 2008)

En tout cas on compte sur "eux"... le "Dakar" oui... mais à pédales...


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> En tout cas on compte sur "eux"... le "Dakar" oui... mais à pédales...



On a dit en Argentine et au Pérou, pas au Brésil


----------



## al02 (12 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Cauet gravement blessé.



L'émission passe aujourd'hui sur TF1 à 17 h 35 !  

_Qui trop embrase, mal éteint._  :love:


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

Ah  il me semblait que l'expression était : "Qui trop étroit, mal étreint".


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah  il me semblait que l'expression était : "Qui trop étroit, mal étreint".



Non, c'est "Quiqui trop étroit, mal aux mains"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est "Quiqui trop étroit, mal aux mains"...



Variable en fonction de la rembarde ou du poulailler 
_(Le petit sonnyboy illustré, chapitre 11)_​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> On a dit en Argentine et au Pérou, pas au Brésil



héhé  , en même temps pour moi tout ça (le Dakar et sa cohorte d'abrutis sponsorisés...) n'a jamais été qu'un grand carnaval... tututou... tutu-tutou...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2008)

La blague du jour :


_"A travers son site Internet, Le Nouvel Observateur a fait son entrée dans la presse people», déclare Carla Bruni-Sarkozy dans un entretien à l'Express qui paraît demain. Elle ajoute: «Si ce genre de sites avait existé pendant la guerre, qu'en aurait-il été des dénonciations de juifs?»"_

MOUHAHAHA HA !   

Lu ici (il doit être vachement bien cet interview en fait. )


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2008)

CB: dans le même article: «Je ne sais pas encore ce que je peux faire en tant que première dame, mais je sais comment je veux le faire: sérieusement», dit-elle.
Elle pourrait déjà sérieusement arreter de faire des disques


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Elle pourrait déjà sérieusement arreter de faire des disques



Tu rigoles, ménant qu'elle a trouvé le truc pour plus payer d'impots sur le pognon qu'ils lui font gagner ?


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La blague du jour :
> 
> 
> _"A travers son site Internet, Le Nouvel Observateur a fait son entrée dans la presse people», déclare Carla Bruni-Sarkozy dans un entretien à l'Express qui paraît demain. Elle ajoute: «Si ce genre de sites avait existé pendant la guerre, qu'en aurait-il été des dénonciations de juifs?»"_
> ...




Et c'est une blague en deux temps.


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu rigoles, ménant qu'elle a trouvé le truc pour plus payer d'impots sur le pognon qu'ils lui font gagner ?


 
Après la suisse, L'Élysée&#8230; l'exil de nos élites continue.


----------



## Chang (13 Février 2008)

Meme a 10 000 bornes les petites histoires du couple presidentiel me les brise menu menu ... C'est sans precedent cette couverture mediatique de la vie privee du chef d'etat. 

Jusqu'ici la France se targuait de ne pas trop s'imiscer dans la vie personelle de ses dirigeants (Voici est en til a la cheville du Sun par exemple ?) mais bon, voila encore une barriere de franchie et a laquelle il va surement falloir s'habituer.

Sans parler d'opinion politique, j'en ai rien a secouer de qui il baise, de qui il divorce ... 
quil fasse son boulot m...


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

Ouais, sauf qu'en l'occurrence ce n'est pas la presse seule qui s'intéresse à ce point à la vie trépidante et passionnante de notre cher président. Il a voulu rendre sa vie people, s'il peut désormais souffrir de cette surexposition permanente, ça ne sera pas sans me faire plaisir.


Et puis j'espère qu'ils iront tous ensemble encore plus loin, que peut être tous ceux qui achètent les torches culs Gala, Voici et consorts en soient complètement dégoûté.

Quelle était la couleur des sels de mon président ce matin ? Je veux tout savoir !!!


----------



## Chang (13 Février 2008)

> Il a voulu rendre sa vie people



A mais tout a fait, mais meme si il est president, ca reste un choix de redaction de mettre la vie publique du president au premier plan ...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2008)

/edith


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Quelle était la couleur des sels de mon président ce matin ? Je veux tout savoir !!!



Marronnasse liquide


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2008)

Pour ceux qui ne les ont pas vus, voici en tout cas les images du mariage de notre président avec une star de la chanson française.


----------



## mado (13 Février 2008)

ça fait 10 jours que je cherche la vidéo ! Notre amie commune, hôtesse de l'air de son état m'a raconté le tournage.. 

Bref, vivement le son. Le bling bling des 2 montres ça manque quand même


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Février 2008)

Pour changer un peu du nain de jardin  , un vieux sketch d'Henri Salvador qui vient de nous quitter.


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2008)

Ca doit être génétique... Même les mouflons aux origines corses se veulent indépendants


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> CB: dans le même article



Donc, à propos de cet article :

_Propos aussitôt dénoncés par le directeur de la rédaction du Nouvel Observateur, Michel Labro, qui (...) dit juger l&#8217;interprétation de la nouvelle première dame de France__ «*parfaitement hallucinante, assez incroyable et pathétique», bref «parfaitement imbécile*».

_ Première analyse journalistique pertinente depuis un bon bout de temps, il me semble...

Sinon, dans la même veine :_ P_ARIS (Reuters) - Une large majorité de Français (82%) juge que le comportement de Nicolas Sarkozy concernant sa vie privée ne correspond pas à l'idée qu'ils se font d'un président de la République, indique un sondage Opinionway pour Le Figaro et LCI.


----------



## mado (14 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> .. un sondage Opinionway pour Le Figaro et LCI.



Y'en a qui commencent à flipper


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Donc, à propos de cet article :
> 
> _Propos aussitôt dénoncés par le directeur de la rédaction du Nouvel Observateur, Michel Labro, qui (...) dit juger linterprétation de la nouvelle première dame de France__ «*parfaitement hallucinante, assez incroyable et pathétique», bref «parfaitement imbécile*».
> 
> ...


Pourtant si on en croit Xavier Bertrand et Rachida Dati, invités de l'émission "A vous de juger" hier soir, tout va très bien Madame la Marquise. Les Français ne sont pas déçus mais impatients. Et Sarkozy ne s'expose pas : il est transparent.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Février 2008)

La différence est sûrement dû à la diffraction de la lumière.      :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La différence est sûrement dû à la diffraction de la lumière.      :rateau:


Possible. Mais il n'est pas si transparent que ça vu qu'on le voit partout et tout le temps.


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2008)

Recettes d'explosifs, propagande terroriste et incitation à la haine raciale vont bientôt rejoindre la pédopornographie sur la "liste noire" des sites Internet illicites interdits en France. Visitant les locaux à Nanterre, jeudi 14 février, de l'Office central de lutte contre la criminalité liée aux technologies de l'information et de la communication (OCLCTIC) - la brigade cybercriminalité -, Michèle Alliot-Marie a annoncé l'élaboration d'une charte de _"bonnes pratiques"_ avec les opérateurs pour permettre le blocage de ces sites.


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Possible. Mais il n'est pas si transparent que ça vu qu'on le voit partout et tout le temps.



Et si c'étaient des _Sarksosies_ ?  :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et si c'étaient des _Sarksossices_ ?  :afraid:



C'est quoi, une Sarksaucisse ? Note, c'est vrai qu'il à l'air sur des charbons ardents ! :rateau:


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2008)

Il préfère la fondue, comme d'autres aiment la tête de veau vinaigrette. 

Savoyarde ou bourguignonne ?

Ou fondue belge ? Une frite trempée dans de la purée.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Il préfère la fondue, comme d'autres aiment la tête de veau.
> 
> Fondue belge ? une frite trempée dans de la purée.



Hé... C'est moi ou on en a rien à foutre ? :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2008)

On s'en doutait un peu, mais quand même, à ce point la, ça fait peur


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> On s'en doutait un peu, mais quand même, à ce point la, ça fait peur



Que tu ne saches pas poster un lien convenablement ?


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi, une Sarksaucisse ?



Tu connais la définition d'Anne Roumanov ?
La droite cassoulet : Une petit saucisse et plein de fayots autour!


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Février 2008)

*Psiphon, un logiciel anticensure, "Netxplorateur de l'année"*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Psiphon, un logiciel anticensure, "Netxplorateur de l'année"*



Ça va pas aller loin, ça, ça ne tourne que sous Windows, les chinois vont envoyer un mail à Billou, qui va faire ajouter par ses séïdes un patch à ouinedaube pour neutraliser le bazar !


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu connais la définition d'Anne Roumanov ?
> La droite cassoulet : Une petit saucisse et plein de fayots autour!



j'ai bien ris , c'est   tres drole mais sincerement je pense que les limites ont eté largement depassé


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai bien ris , c'est   tres drole mais sincerement je pense que les limites ont eté largement depassé



Quelles limites, Princess ? on voit que tu n'as pas connu naguère le club des chansonniers, ils faisaient bien pire, et le Général, qui n'avait pourtant rien d'un comique, n'a jamais envoyé les chars au Caveau de la République  

La caricature des personnages publics est un droit que chacun peut exercer, en France, ça fait partie de nos libertés, et tant qu'il n'y a pas "diffamation" (c'est à dire allégations mensongères"), personne n'a à y redire


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelles limites, Princess ? on voit que tu n'as pas connu naguère le club des chansonniers, ils faisaient bien pire, et le Général, qui n'avait pourtant rien d'un comique, n'a jamais envoyé les chars au Caveau de la République
> 
> La caricature des personnages publics est un droit que chacun peut exercer, en France, ça fait partie de nos libertés, et tant qu'il n'y a pas "diffamation" (c'est à dire allégations mensongères"), personne n'a à y redire



oui, je sais tout cela mais je ne sais pas si on peut en discuter ici ....et si j'ai vraiment envie de me faire incendier:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et si j'ai vraiment envie de me faire incendier:rateau:



Avec tous ces mecs de rêve qui brûlent de te mettre le feu, t'hésites ?


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Février 2008)

En tout cas, moi qui suis passé à côté de toutes les dernières vagues d'humoristes français, la Roumanov me réconcilie avec une tradition d'humour au vitriol qui s'était perdue, de mon point de vue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En tout cas, moi qui suis passé à côté de toutes les dernières vagues d'humoristes français, la Roumanov me réconcilie avec une tradition d'humour au vitriol qui s'était perdue, de mon point de vue.



Ah ça, c'est clair que Gabriello et sa bande peuvent être fiers d'elle !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En tout cas, moi qui suis passé à côté de toutes les dernières vagues d'humoristes français, la Roumanov me réconcilie avec une tradition d'humour au vitriol qui s'était perdue, de mon point de vue.



Il y a une peu de Mabille dans cet humour


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Février 2008)

Ah, c'est Mabille qui lui a écrit le sketch ! Vous m'en direz tant ! À moi à qui on ne dit jamais rien.


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça va pas aller loin, ça, ça ne tourne que sous Windows, les chinois vont envoyer un mail à Billou, qui va faire ajouter par ses séïdes un patch à ouinedaube pour neutraliser le bazar !



Oui c'est exact. Moi il me semble percevoir d'autres choses avec cette technique : ouvrir les portes à des volontés moins louables, et permettre d'initier ou d'augmenter encore plus d'abus de part et d'autre (les régimes totalitaires et/ou les  "petites mains" de l'escroquerie ou de la désinformation et du Fake et du Hoax). 
Je ne crois pas que cela soit la bonne méthode, les tenants et aboutissants étant complexes ne peuvent être solutionnés  d'une manière aussi simple.


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2008)

Le HD-DVD de Toshiba, qui a perdu peu à peu tous ses soutiens au profit de son concurrent le Blu-Ray (Sony), devrait être officiellement abandonné dans les jours qui viennent.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le HD-DVD de Toshiba, qui a perdu peu à peu tous ses soutiens au profit de son concurrent le Blu-Ray (Sony), devrait être officiellement abandonné dans les jours qui viennent.


J'ai bien fait de garder mon magnétoscope BetaMax!


----------



## al02 (19 Février 2008)

Il aurait pu inventer le fil à couper le beurre au couteau.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2008)

Les industriels claquent la porte de la commission chargée de gérer la taxe pour la copie privée....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le HD-DVD de Toshiba, qui a perdu peu à peu tous ses soutiens au profit de son concurrent le Blu-Ray (Sony), devrait être officiellement abandonné dans les jours qui viennent.



il l'est


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les industriels claquent la porte de la commission chargée de gérer la taxe pour la copie privée....



Espérons que cette décision serve de déclic pour la commission quant à leur comportement, même si j'en doute fortement...


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2008)

_«La plupart des pays de la planète augmentent à vue d'il leurs dépenses militaires», _écrit mardi _La_ _Tribune_, qui dresse le tableau du marché des ventes d'armes dans le monde, s'appuyant sur les chiffres du Sipri (Stockholm international peace research institute). Seule exception: les pays de l'Union européenne, dont la France, laquelle reste néanmoins parmi les premiers exportateurs.


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2008)

Pour des centaines de lycéens californiens, John Corcoran incarnait le professeur idéal. L'oeil brillant, le verbe passionné. Un pédagogue comme il en existe peu, capable d'éveiller l'intérêt du plus endormi des élèves, soucieux de partager son savoir avec chacun.
 Petit problème cependant : selon ses dires , il ne savait ni lire ni écrire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _«La plupart des pays de la planète augmentent à vue d'il leurs dépenses militaires», _écrit mardi _La_ _Tribune_, qui dresse le tableau du marché des ventes d'armes dans le monde, s'appuyant sur les chiffres du Sipri (Stockholm international peace research institute). Seule exception: les pays de l'Union européenne, dont la France, laquelle reste néanmoins parmi les premiers exportateurs.


En France, la tendance est plutôt à la réduction des dépenses militaires.



Amok a dit:


> Pour des centaines de lycéens californiens, John Corcoran incarnait le professeur idéal. L'oeil brillant, le verbe passionné. Un pédagogue comme il en existe peu, capable d'éveiller l'intérêt du plus endormi des élèves, soucieux de partager son savoir avec chacun.
> Petit problème cependant : selon ses dires , il ne savait ni lire ni écrire...


Il est fort celui-là.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il est fort celui-là.



Mieux vaut un passionné que 10 besogneux


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2008)

Pas faux.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2008)

Très juste


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Février 2008)

Complètement stupide.



(anti-conformisme powa!)


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (anti-conformisme powa!)



Commun


----------



## Arlequin (20 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Commun



....ouragan ? 
:mouais:




......histoire de revenir au sujet......


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ....ouragan ?



Un reportage télévisé avait abordé ce sujet il y a plusieurs mois déjà, et faisait froid dans le dos. En fait, un agent de la FEMA expliquait, en gros, qu'il n'y avait pas de problème et que même si les pourcentages de maladies diverses explosaient dans ces "camps" de "maisons" temporaires (la France, visiblement, semble s'être fait voler son dernier record : le temporaire qui dure) c'était simplement parce que les habitants ne pensaient pas à ouvrir les fenêtres pour aérer et ainsi évacuer les produits toxiques... N'oublions pas que nous parlons ici de personnes défavorisées : au final quelle importance ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> N'oublions pas que nous parlons ici de personnes défavorisées


Et noires de surcroit.


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et noires de surcroit.



Ce qu'il y a de terrible (face à la détresse humaine ce n'est pas le plus important, mais les deux sont liés) c'est que la Nouvelle Orléans, qui était connue dans le monde entier pour son ambiance si particulière devient, par la gestion pitoyable de l'après ouragan (mais est-ce si involontaire que cela ?) une ville américaine comme les autres. C'est donc, au delà de la catastrophe naturelle, une catastrophe culturelle. Visiblement, quand Bush entend le mot "culture", il dégaine le FEMA.

Sinon, en avant le manège : qui va attraper la queue du Mickey ? C'est reparti pour un tour gratuit : baissez la tête.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Visiblement, quand Bush entend le mot "culture", il dégaine le FEMA.



Tu devrais faire attention à ce que tu écris, mon loup, là, comme ça, à te lire on pourrait penser (enfin, disons "des âmes simples, pourraient penser ...") qu'il a quand même une vague notion de ce que ce mot signifie 

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Pourquoi s'embrasse-t-on?


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

Suite de la saga américaine ! 


Les autorités sanitaires de l&#8217;Etat de New York lancent une campagne pour limiter l&#8217;accès des mineurs aux films qui montrent des acteurs en train de fumer. (...)  L&#8217;avis préconise _entre autres mesures_ d&#8217;imposer la classification _«R»_ (interdit aux moins de 18 ans) aux films dans lesquels les acteurs fument.

Ce qu'il faut faire, c'est aller à l'essentiel. Rêvons un peu. Les prochains films devront obligatoirement montrer :

- Le héros payant ses impôts locaux
- Le héros payant ses impôts sur le revenu
- Le héros dénonçant aux autorités le fils de son voisin (voir son propre fils) qui fume de l'herbe
- Le héros qui dépose dans des containers de recyclage les divers emballages de ses produits light
- Le héros manifestant son soutien au gouvernement en place (sans le nommer : si il y a changement, le film doit pouvoir continuer a être exploité)

Chaque oeuvre devra également obligatoirement contenir les gros plans suivants :

- Chasse d'eau à deux boutons
- Alliance si le personnage principal embrasse une gonzesse, ladite devant être très clairement identifiée comme sa légitime (si c'est un mec qui en embrasse un autre, prison, si c'est pas sa légitime, flagellation en place publique pour les deux)

Non mais.

" _Cette proposition ne concerne pas des oeuvres cinématographiques qui montrent de manière «claire et sans ambiguïté» les effets nocifs du tabac ou qui présentent des personnages historiques en train de fumer._      "

Donc, soit des gens déjà morts, soit des qui vont mourir avec des tuyaux partout sur fond de beep beep cardio.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Suite de la saga américaine !
> 
> 
> Les autorités sanitaires de lEtat de New York lancent une campagne pour limiter laccès des mineurs aux films qui montrent des acteurs en train de fumer. (...)  Lavis préconise entre autres mesures dimposer la classification _«R»_ (interdit aux moins de 18 ans) aux films dans lesquels les acteurs fument.



et pour la c.onnerie, ils font quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et pour la c.onnerie, ils font quoi?



Fastoche, comme question, ça : tout citoyen qui ne sera pas en mesure de prouver qu'il est assez con pour continuer à voter pour eux se prendra dix ans de camps de rééducation dans un premier temps (simple mesure humanitaire), puis sera versé (en pièces détachées) à diverses banques d'organes si la rééducation ne suffit pas à lui faire perdre le petit reste d'intelligence qu'il pouvait posséder ! 

J'ai bon, là ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2008)

A propos de Castro, dont la mort va probablement être annoncée dans les heures, jours ou semaines à venir, je suis tombé l'autre jour (au zapping, je crois) sur un grand moment de communication. J'espère que vous l'avez vu car c'est un pur moment de bonheur télévisuel.

A un étudiant d'une université de la Havane qui le prenait à parti (le pauvre doit aujourd'hui être pendu par les pieds, épluché de son épiderme et les yeux posés à terre dans une soucoupe) sur le fait qu'il trouvait anormal de ne pas pouvoir voyager dans le monde a sa guise, un quelconque ministre du gouvernement cubain a eu cette réponse surréaliste et formidable : "_Le monde compte à peu près 6 milliards d'habitants. Vous imaginez si tous pouvaient voyager comme bon leur semble ?  Le trafic aérien deviendrait ingérable_".

Voici donc une actu fort étonnante : si vous pouvez prendre l'avion, c'est grâce à Fidel !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Voici donc une actu fort étonnante : si vous pouvez prendre l'avion, c'est grâce à Fidel !



Je croyais que c'était grâce à Bolloré


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> je suis tombé l'autre jour (au zapping, je crois) sur un grand moment de communication. J'espère que vous l'avez vu car c'est un pur moment de bonheur télévisuel.


En effet c'etait le Zapping du 17/02


----------



## gKatarn (20 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> A un étudiant d'une université de la Havane qui le prenait à parti [...]sur le fait qu'il trouvait anormal de ne pas pouvoir voyager dans le monde a sa guise, un quelconque ministre du gouvernement cubain a eu cette réponse surréaliste et formidable : "_Le monde compte à peu près 6 milliards d'habitants. Vous imaginez si tous pouvaient voyager comme bon leur semble ?  Le trafic aérien deviendrait ingérable_".



J'ai vu : GRAN-DIO-SE :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai vu : GRAN-DIO-SE :rose:



Et alors, le sale traître qui osait se plaindre qu'il faille deux ou trois jours de salaire pour acheter une brosse à dents, ça y est, ils l'ont fait arrêter par la sécurité de l'état, il va en chier ! 

(un peu plus loin dans le même zapping, avec les mêmes personnages)


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et alors, le sale traître qui osait se plaindre qu'il faille deux ou trois jours de salaire pour acheter une brosse à dents, ça y est, ils l'ont fait arrêter par la sécurité de l'état, il va en chier !


Ben de toutes façons c'était contre révolutionnaire petits bourgeois comme remarque! 
T'as pas besoin de te brosser les dents tous les jours quand tu n'as a manger que tous les 2 ou 3 jours! 
CQFD


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

Qui a dit qu'il n'y avait plus de "_ famille_" politique ?!... 


> Dans cette affaire, onze autres personnes ont été mises en examen, dont Charles Pasqua, ancien président du conseil général des Hauts-de-Seine et du syndicat mixte de l'Ile-Saint-Germain, Jean Hamon, deux cadres du conseil général et Bernard Bled, directeur général des services au conseil général au moment des faits et ex-bras droit de Jean Tiberi à la mairie de Paris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

Un peu ancien, mais il existe bel et bien une théorie de la minijupe et de son rapport avec la crise...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je croyais que c'était grâce à Bolloré


Bolloré, c'est réservé à certaines personnes en position influente.


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un peu ancien, mais il existe bel et bien une théorie de la minijupe et de son rapport avec la crise...



c'est mieux que la théorie japonaise  sur la longueur des cheveux


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui a dit qu'il n'y avait plus de "_ famille_" politique ?!...



Oui, mais là, c'est au sens sicilien du terme, nan ? :rateau:





Sinon, t'as reçu mon MP d'il y a une dizaine de jours ?


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un peu ancien, mais il existe bel et bien une théorie de la minijupe et de son rapport avec la crise...




_"*Des économiste affirment* que de manière subliminale et inconsciente, la gent féminine recherche ainsi la protection masculine en cas de crise..."


_


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais là, c'est au sens sicilien du terme, nan ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'vais te répondre... 
Chuis à la bourre sur tous les plans...  
Pis avec les vacances scolaires... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

Rama Yade a-t-elle commis un _"péché de jeunesse"_ ? Après avoir comparé les journalistes à des _"charognards"_ à propos de l'affaire du SMS de Nicolas Sarkozy, la secrétaire d'Etat aux droits de l'homme provoque une nouvelle polémique dans le cadre de sa campagne municipale à Colombes. Samedi dernier, devant les jeunes de la ville, la n° 3 sur la liste du maire UMP a fustigé _"*cette gauche* qui dit défendre les modestes, les minorités et les immigrés, *qui s'en prend à moi parce que je suis noire*"_.


Ces municipales sont de plus en plus jouissives !


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2008)

D'un côté, vouloir mettre la pression sur les enfants de CM2 avec la mémoire de la Shoah.

De l'autre, citer une loi allemande de 1933, qui s'avère avoir été signée par Adolph Hitler lui-même, pour légitimer la rétention de sureté devant l'Assemblée.

Mouais.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> De l'autre, citer une loi allemande de 1933, qui s'avère avoir été signée par Adolph Hitler lui-même



Heu, c'est pas ici le fil pour causer peinture, histoire de l'art tout ça...  



Dans l'affaire Microsoft-Yahoo, le premier cherche par n'importe quels moyens à influer la décision du conseil d'administration du second.



> Microsoft a engagé une société &#8216;d&#8217;experts en actions d&#8217;entreprise&#8217; pour tenter de remplacer le conseil d&#8217;administration de Yahoo, qui a refusé la proposition de rachat du géant, de 44 milliards de dollars, le 1er février dernier. Innisfree M&A Incorporated a confirmé avoir été engagé par Microsoft.


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Heu, c'est pas ici le fil pour causer peinture, histoire de l'art tout ça...



Désolé.



> Dans l'affaire Microsoft-Yahoo, le premier cherche par n'importe quels moyens à influer la décision du conseil d'administration du second.



Tant qu'ils y sont, ils devraient remplacer le _conseil d'administration_ de l'Etat de Washington, ça leur simplifierait la tâche...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"*Des économiste affirment* que de manière subliminale et inconsciente, la gent féminine recherche ainsi la protection masculine en cas de crise..."
> 
> 
> _



C'est évidemment pour cela que chaque femelle évalue la capacité du mâle à gérer les crises en testant régulièrement ledit mâle au niveau du compte en banque. De sa capacité à gérer la crise dépendra la découverte du sein graal  Il n'y a que les économistes pour comprendre cela !


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est évidemment pour cela que chaque femelle évalue la capacité du mâle à gérer les crises en testant régulièrement ledit mâle au niveau du compte en banque. De sa capacité à gérer la crise dépendra la découverte du sein graal  Il n'y a que les économistes pour comprendre cela !



J'aime bien ce point de vue "économique" : il a le mérite de simplifier les choses.

Donc, quand ca va mal, la femelle qui jusqu'à présent butinait de magasins de mode aux bars branchés cherche a se mettre sous la protection du mâle. Pour cela, une arme absolue : la mini jupe qui, tel un filet, va prendre la proie au piège.
Après avoir avec volupté évoluée autour de l'élu, cligné deux ou trois fois de l'oeil et d'un geste suave passé un bout de langue entre ses lèvres humides (promesse de félicités nouvelles que les précédentes ne connaissaient pas) elle n'a plus qu'a donner le coup de grâce à la proie hypnotisée, ayant totalement perdu tout sens de jugement, et dans la foulée goulument sucer la substantifique moelle du malheureux, à savoir son compte en banque, avant de le laisser nu sur l'asphalte.

C'est intéressant à plus d'un titre. Le point principal étant de mettre tout le monde au même niveau : les femmes n'ont que leurs cuisses pour attirer l'homme, et l'homme est assez crétin pour tomber dans un aussi grossier panneau.

Si dans l'absolu chaque jour nous prouve la pertinence de cette analyse économique, dans la pratique elle ne tient pas : même lorsque l'économie est au beau fixe, l'homme averti préfère le compte séparé ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> même lorsque l'économie est au beau fixe, l'homme averti préfère le compte séparé ! :rateau:



Peut-être parce que l'homme a l'expérience de la crise et de ses implications...:rateau:


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Peut-être parce que l'homme a l'expérience de la crise et de ses implications...:rateau:



Pour replacer ca dans un contexte "mâle et femelles", parlons plutôt "d'évolution".


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si dans l'absolu chaque jour nous prouve la pertinence de cette analyse économique, dans la pratique elle ne tient pas : même lorsque l'économie est au beau fixe, l'homme averti préfère le compte séparé ! :rateau:



Mais l'homme averti ne donne donc l'image d'un Kerviel au torse dénudé, tatoué d'un &#8364; prometteur (le $ c'est plus ce que c'était), qui jongle avec les cartes bancaires d'une main et tient la liane de la courbe de croissance de l'autre. Le Kerviel a le regard d'un rapace, l'oeil brillant du chercheur d'or. Hurlant sa masculinité dans la jungle des petits porteurs qui partent effrayés en le voyant surfer sur la vague des profits. Le Kerviel n'a pas peur de la crise, il tutoie le dieu CAC40 et flirte avec la déesse rentabilité ! Il a la gestion de crise chevillée au corps ! D'ailleurs Jane est toujours en minijupe ! Si ce n'est pas une preuve ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2008)

effacé (double post)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Rama Yade a-t-elle commis un _"péché de jeunesse"_ ? Après avoir comparé les journalistes à des _"charognards"_ à propos de l'affaire du SMS de Nicolas Sarkozy, la secrétaire d'Etat aux droits de l'homme provoque une nouvelle polémique dans le cadre de sa campagne municipale à Colombes. Samedi dernier, devant les jeunes de la ville, la n° 3 sur la liste du maire UMP a fustigé _"*cette gauche* qui dit défendre les modestes, les minorités et les immigrés, *qui s'en prend à moi parce que je suis noire*"_.
> 
> 
> Ces municipales sont de plus en plus jouissives !



A Neuilly, le feuilleton continue.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> l'homme averti préfère le compte séparé ! :rateau:



C'est une évidence que seule l'expérience apporte


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> c'est mieux que la théorie japonaise  sur la longueur des cheveux


Et quand tu couches avec elles se les frisent ?
















:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si dans l'absolu chaque jour nous prouve la pertinence de cette analyse économique, dans la pratique elle ne tient pas : même lorsque l'économie est au beau fixe, l'homme averti préfère le compte séparé ! :rateau:


Il est évident qu'il peut paraître très crispant pour l'homme de se retrouver convoqué par son banquier régulièrement, pour des découverts répétitifs provoqués par une surconsommation de talons aiguilles et de babouches dorées constellées de verroteries à en vomir, et de tout le nécessaire à l'épilation qui ferais passer n'importe quel être humain pour un phacochère. _(En plus l'écologie en prend un coup)


_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

24 heures


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Février 2008)

Risposte graduée: labonné suspendu payera toujours son FAI

Ca devient vraiment pénible...


----------



## Craquounette (22 Février 2008)

Quel est le produit le plus vendu en France dans les supermarchés ? :mouais:  

Certains clichés ont la vie dure.

Et en Suisse ? j'espère que ce n'est pas le chasselas :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2008)

En suisse , C'est pas les produits nettoyants qui sont en tête des ventes ? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quel est le produit le plus vendu en France dans les supermarchés ? :mouais:
> 
> Certains clichés ont la vie dure.
> 
> Et en Suisse ? j'espère que ce n'est pas le chasselas :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Le cénovis? :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Risposte graduée: labonné suspendu payera toujours son FAI
> 
> Ca devient vraiment pénible...



Voir même grave :

" Devant cette commission, les internautes pourront faire valoir leurs observations et demander une audition, toutefois « _la commission n'est pas tenue de satisfaire les demandes d'audition abusives, notamment par leur nombre, leur caractère répétitif ou systématique _». On conçoit que cette mesure est prise pour éviter les étranglements en cas de demandes massives venant de milliers de personnes. Mais aucune donnée quantitative ne vient définir où commence labus et où terminent les demandes raisonnables. *Face à ce véto pour procédure abusive, linternaute se verra sans défense devant cette commission devenue pour le coup obscure*."


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2008)

Nike a remporté l'appel d'offres lancé par l'équipe de France de football, pour la période 2011-2018, *grâce à une offre de 42,6 millions d'euros*. Un montant bien supérieur aux 13 millions dépensés par Puma et Nike pour s'attacher respectivement l'image de l'Italie et du Brésil, neuf étoiles de champions du monde à eux deux. *Par ailleurs, Nike a ajouté à son offre une dotation d'équipement de 2,5 millions d'euros par saison, ainsi que des primes de résultat*.


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2008)

Ca doit être ça le foot bling-bling.

Et pendant ce temps la, certains doivent se contenter de salaires de misère


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Nike a remporté l'appel d'offres lancé par l'équipe de France de football, pour la période 2011-2018, *grâce à une offre de 42,6 millions d'euros*. Un montant bien supérieur aux 13 millions dépensés par Puma et Nike pour s'attacher respectivement l'image de l'Italie et du Brésil, neuf étoiles de champions du monde à eux deux. *Par ailleurs, Nike a ajouté à son offre une dotation d'équipement de 2,5 millions d'euros par saison, ainsi que des primes de résultat*.




et pendant que les footeux s'en foutent plein les poches, au Darfour...


----------



## al02 (22 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Nike a remporté l'appel d'offres lancé par l'équipe de France de football, pour la période 2011-2018



C'est le Nike plus ultra !


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> C'est le Nike plus ultra !


Fallait pas ouvrir un fil, Chaton...
Fallait pas...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Nike a remporté l'appel d'offres lancé par l'équipe de France de football, pour la période 2011-2018, *grâce à une offre de 42,6 millions d'euros*. Un montant bien supérieur aux 13 millions dépensés par Puma et Nike pour s'attacher respectivement l'image de l'Italie et du Brésil, neuf étoiles de champions du monde à eux deux. *Par ailleurs, Nike a ajouté à son offre une dotation d'équipement de 2,5 millions d'euros par saison, ainsi que des primes de résultat*.



Qui a dit _indécent_ ?


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2008)

La cuisine française bientôt patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco ?



> "Nous avons la meilleure gastronomie du monde", a déclaré le chef de l'Etat français, qui inaugurait le 45e salon de l'agriculture à Paris.



Surtout la pizza et la fondue !


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2008)

Mauricette est formidable


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Mauricette est formidable



ça fait un peu tatie Danielle


----------



## Craquounette (23 Février 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Mauricette est formidable



J'aime bien ce passage :



> ...dans un coffre en Suisse dormaient 250 000 euros. La pauvre notaire a eu du mal à mettre la main dessus : Mauricette avait gardé le numéro du compte, pas le nom de la banque...



La notaire aurait dû m'appeler, j'aurais aider pour les recherches


----------



## Chang (24 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> La cuisine française bientôt patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco ?





> "On peut parler de cuisine dans plusieurs pays de la planète", mais la France "est le seul pays où on a une telle diversité et de telles possibilités de transformation des produits des artisans de la terre et de la mer", a déclaré à l'AFP Guy Savoy (trois étoiles Michelin), l'un des initiateurs du projet.



Aaah le bon patriotisme narcissique francais sur la bouffe et les vins. Ca ferait pas plaisir a nos voisins italiens, grandes gueules aussi pour leur gastronomie, a raison. De meme que pour les chinois, dont l'ego culinaire est aussi a la mesure de leur ignorance des autres cuisines.

Bref, chacun se congratule en se frottant la peau du ventre mais en oubliant d'oter ses oeillieres ...


----------



## al02 (24 Février 2008)

Oui, mais on nous envie la fondue.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2008)

Il doit se régaler en ce moment avec les sondages, vu comme sa cote de popularité a fondue.  

   :rateau:


----------



## spud34 (24 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> La cuisine française bientôt patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco ?



Une petite vidéo sur les premiers pas de Nicolas Sarkozy au Salon de l'Agriculture


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Une petite vidéo sur les premiers pas de Nicolas Sarkozy au Salon de l'Agriculture



Et oui : nous avons les représentants politiques que l'on mérite.


Premier crash d'un bombardier furtif B-2.

L'USAF n'en possèdait jusqu'à ce matin que vingt-et-un. Chacun d'entre eux coûte le bagatalle d'au moins 1,2 milliards de dollars.


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et oui : nous avons les représentants politiques que l'on mérite.
> 
> 
> Premier crash d'un bombardier furtif B-2.
> ...



ils vont peu être en commander 40  autres


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2008)

Pourquoi Carla pèse.

_"Le mariage avec Carla Bruni constitue l'apothéose de l'appropriation structurale du style chez Sarkozy. Plutôt que la manipulation de joujoux superficiels, montre Breitling ou lunettes Ray-Ban, épouser cette figure warholienne, ce rêve de camionneur, faire sienne cette incarnation de la jet-set traduit la volonté naïve et désespérée d'assimiler à sa propre vie, à sa propre chair, ce monde si désiré. Dans son gros bon sens provincial, la droite française ne s'y est pas trompée. Cet écart-là aura été l'écart de trop."_


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2008)

ça va finir en tragédie grecque tout ça :mouais:


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2008)

3 ans ferme pour un faux compte "FaceBook".

_« Horrible ! pas dautre mot »_, lance Larbi sur son blog. _« Cest avec incompréhension, effroi et totale consternation que nous avons écouté la sentence condamnant Fouad à 3 ans de prison ferme,_ peut-on lire dans un communiqué du comité de soutien de Fouad  Mourtada. _Pour avoir créé un profil sur Facebook, par pure naïveté, parce quil se croyait égal aux autres citoyens du monde, Fouad Mourtada est aujourdhui le fruit dune des plus grandes injustices que le Maroc ait connues ces dernières années. »_


----------



## al02 (24 Février 2008)

Les Cubains s'apprêtent à *appeler Raoul*.  

_Plus exactement Raul Castro._


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2008)

Pour ceux qui sont dans le coin (Lyon), c'est à ne pas rater : Expo Keith Haring.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2008)

Continuons notre petit voyage au pays de la "riposte graduée"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Continuons notre petit voyage au pays de la "riposte graduée"...



Plus besoin de la canicule ou des emplois fictifs pour se débarrasser de Chirac, petit Nicolas, un simple mulot, un ordinateur branché sur internet et les agents publics feront le reste :rateau: 

_On ne sait pas à ce jour ce qu&#8217;en dira le Conseil Constitutionnel d&#8217;un tel dispositif, les réserves éventuelles pouvant de toute façon être gommées à coup d&#8217;avis de la Cour de cassation..._

Qu'est-ce que je disais ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Sarkozy congratule les bigots


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Sarkozy congratule les bigots


Toujours les mêmes...  


> l&#8217;abbé Laguérie a été de 1984 à 1997 le curé de l&#8217;église Saint-Nicolas du Chardonnet à Paris, occupée illégalement par les intégristes depuis 1977.


Pas des tendres (frontistes, royalistes, etc...), ce ne sont pas des humanistes, j'en sais quelque chose...  
Ou comment, aussi bien en politique qu'en religion, voir des "gens" "réintégrer" le rang avec toutes les interrogations que cela suscite pour l'avenir... :hein:


----------



## mado (25 Février 2008)

Cool, quelques digues tiennent encore..


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2008)

Un agent de sécurité meurt après avoir travaillé jour et nuit.


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2008)

travaillez plus pour mourir plus vite.
Comme ça, on aura vite fait de règler le déficit de la sécu, de l'Unedic et des caisses de retraites.

(j'avais hésité à le mettre dans le fil post mortem, ce matin)


----------



## spud34 (25 Février 2008)

Le ridicule (dans le choix des prénoms) ne tue pas...


----------



## da capo (25 Février 2008)

On sent la reprise de l'économie dans l'effervescence autour de l'achat de noms de domaine


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Le ridicule (dans le choix des prénoms) ne tue pas...



Je vais vous faire un aveux : je n'ai pas d'enfant car il m'était impossible, jusqu'à présent, de faire accepter le prénom que j'ai choisi : acidechloridrique. Bon, je vais donc m'y mettre. Qui en veut ?!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Le ridicule (dans le choix des prénoms) ne tue pas...


On a échappé au pire: si ça avait été un garçon elle l'aurait surement appelé "Canard WC au Pin des Landes"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> On a échappé au pire: si ça avait été un garçon elle l'aurait surement appelé "Canard WC au Pin des Landes"



Ah tu peux rigoler toi!... Quand on pense que tu as appelé ta fille Fucca...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah tu peux rigoler toi!... Quand on pense que tu as appelé ta fille Fucca...


Nan ça c'est sa mère.
Ben oui, la célèbre Motha Fucca!


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

P77, sors de ce corps


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> P77, sors de ce corps



P77 et JPMiss font ce qu'ils veulent tant que chacun est consentant... Que l'un soit dans l'autre ne nous regarde pas... Par contre, si on pouvait éviter de nazer ce sujet, ce serait bien, sphinx.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Février 2008)

Et le papa met la petite graine... sous le pôle nord !

_"Save the world... save the freezer" _


----------



## al02 (26 Février 2008)

Excellente initiative, prenons-en de la graine !


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2008)

Une "valeur" sûre... 


> Une bière par ci, un verre de lait aromatisé par là, du saucisson, de la fourme d'Ambert, du broyer du Poitou... celui qui était connu pour son appétit d'ogre préfère désormais grignoter.


On parle donc de.... <--


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2008)

Le broyé du Poitou, c'est pas Raffarin ?  



Note à benêt : je sais très bien ce qu'est le broyer du Poitou. C'est très bon, mais ça se colle dans les dents


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais vous faire un aveux : je n'ai pas d'enfant car il m'était impossible, jusqu'à présent, de faire accepter le prénom que j'ai choisi : acidechloridrique. Bon, je vais donc m'y mettre. Qui en veut ?!



Ah, ton fils à joué dans "Astérix et les goths" ?


----------



## raphpascual (26 Février 2008)

*Une crise bancaire peut-elle briser votre coeur?*

" Plusieurs milliers de personnes pourraient succomber à une crise cardiaque si le secteur bancaire mondial venait à connaître une crise similaire à celle de la banque britannique Northern Rock. "


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Février 2008)

Cher petit Ben Laden, 
j'ai une nouvelle idée de terreur pour toi;
Si tu vends toutes tes actions bancaires d'un coup, tu pourrais, en plus de te ramasser un paquet de fric, refaire autant de mort que avec ton coups des tours, sauf que là, ça serait pas des pions que tu enlèverait de l'échiquier, mais plutôt les cavaliers qui ont de l'argent;

Je te prierais donc de bien vouloir réfléchir à mon idée anti-capitaliste.

Amicalement, ton voisin de derrière.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2008)

raphpascual a dit:


> " Plusieurs milliers de personnes pourraient succomber à une crise cardiaque si le secteur bancaire mondial venait à connaître une crise similaire à celle de la banque britannique Northern Rock. "



Aaaaaaaah!!! Enfin une boooooonne nouvelle! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Février 2008)

Tu l'as dit


----------



## raphpascual (26 Février 2008)

Un conseil, prenez des actions sur les défibrillateurs


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Février 2008)

raphpascual a dit:


> Un conseil, prenez des actions sur les défibrillateurs





Euh... Qu'est ce qui te fait penser qu'on veut aider à sauver les boursiers ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Euh... Qu'est ce qui te fait penser qu'on veut aider à sauver les boursiers ?



Il veux pas aider à sauver les boursicoteurs, il veux s'enrichir sur leur dos (enfin, sur leurs crises cardiaques)


----------



## fredintosh (27 Février 2008)

Qui a dit que les spéculateurs n'avaient pas de coeur ?...


----------



## al02 (27 Février 2008)

Positif, une fois ...  :love:

Faut faire du chiffre... 


> Il reste à savoir si les pandores du plat pays poussaient la conscience professionnelle jusqu'à ingurgiter suffisamment d'alcool pour réaliser des tests positifs.


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2008)

L'interview de Sarkozy aux lecteurs du «Parisien» trafiquée par l'Elysée.

Selon le directeur de la rédaction du quotidien, la phrase de regret du Président à propos de son altercation avec un visiteur du salon de l'agriculture a été rajoutée à la relecture de l'entretien.


----------



## al02 (27 Février 2008)

Les journalistes commencent à nous courir avec cette affaire. Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un fromage.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2008)

Autant je ne suis pas fan du mec, autant je commence à trouver ç gonflant cet espèce de jeu de "A qui piégera le mieux Sarko".
On a vraiment l'impression d'un lynchage médiatique...


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a vraiment l'impression d'un lynchage médiatique...



Attends, ce serait quand même ENORME si cette tendance devait le servir en définitive !

Mais qu'on le lynche, lui qui ne se gène pas pour lyncher, pour dénigrer et menacer. Et qu'on continue !
Notre président n'a pas la force de s'appliquer ses propres leçons de candidat : [pour être président] "Il faut savoir *se* présider".

Il ne va tout de même pas, avec l'aide involontaire de certains parfois, nous servir et essayer de nous faire avaler la même soupe que feu le chef du FN, toujours prêt à dénoncer le matraquage anti Le Pen, la conspiration judéo maçonnique (ou je ne sais trop quoi encore) relayée par les médias tous autant qu'ils sont.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Attends, ce serait quand même ENORME si cette tendance devait le servir en définitive !
> 
> Mais qu'on le lynche, lui qui ne se gène pas pour lyncher, pour dénigrer et menacer. Et qu'on continue !
> Notre président n'a pas la force de s'appliquer ses propres leçons de candidat : [pour être président] "Il faut savoir *se* présider".
> ...



Je suis d'accord. Je trouve simplement gonflant qu'on ne parle que de lui. Il se passe d'autres choses en France et dans le monde...


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2008)

Il avale un hamburger fourré à l'hameçon et finit à lhôpital.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il avale un hamburger fourré à l'hameçon et finit à lhôpital.



le phishing strike again :rateau:


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis d'accord. Je trouve simplement gonflant qu'on ne parle que de lui. *Il se passe d'autres choses en France et dans le monde...*





Amok a dit:


> Il avale un hamburger fourré à l'hameçon et finit à l&#8217;hôpital.



Ah ben, oui !
Il s'en passe de belles


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis d'accord. Je trouve simplement gonflant qu'on ne parle que de lui. Il se passe d'autres choses en France et dans le monde...


Ben si il disait pas (ou faisait pas) une connerie par jour on en parlerait peut etre un peu moins. C'est facile de dire les journalistes ceci, lynchage médiatique celà. Mais tout ce qui est rapporté il ne l'ont pas inventé. Il l'a dit ou fait.
Celà dit c'est vrai qu'il se passe d'autres choses en France...


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2008)

V.O. : An apple a day keeps the doctor away.

V.F. : Une conn'erie par jour, au pouvoir pour toujours.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2008)

Des soupçons de piratage dans les rayons de la FNAC.

Denis la malice...?


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2008)

_

Q_u'on coupe la connexion web de Olivennes pendant un an ! Non seulement il a des titres pirates chez lui, mais en plus il en fait commerce !


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2008)

notre président aurait-il trouvé son inspiration à l'est de l'Oder?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> notre président aurait-il trouvé son inspiration à l'est de l'Oder?





J'avais vu ça sur humour.com, c'est vrai que les présidents ont tendance à aimer insulter sur la pauvreté


----------



## JPTK (27 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> L'interview de Sarkozy aux lecteurs du «Parisien» trafiquée par l'Elysée.
> 
> Selon le directeur de la rédaction du quotidien, la phrase de regret du Président à propos de son altercation avec un visiteur du salon de l'agriculture a été rajoutée à la relecture de l'entretien.



Et ça me paraît bien plus grave que la phrase sur laquelle on s'arrête, sincèrement. Voilà tous les travers du marketing politique qui s'expriment, sous prétexte de communication, d'image, on se permet la censure et la propagande, mais attention... non non non, c'est pas ça du tout, c'est le staff de com qui fait son boulot, mais voilà c'est bien là le coeur du problème, rien pour légiférer là-dessus, et ceci est valable pour tous les hommes politiques, rien à voir avec Sarko, perso ça décrédibilise encore plus le discours politique, qui ressemble avant tout à un discours publicitaire, comme pour une pub de dentifrice, personne ne va s'offusquer que des soi-disants spécialistes, en blouse ou en col blanc, viennent nous prouver scientifiquement ou politiquement parlant que tout ceci est bel et bien vrai, sauf que dans un cas on parle d'un produit parmi d'autres, et de l'autre côté, d'un homme d'Etat, censé diriger notre pays et défendre nos intérêts.

La voilà la véritable "dictature" aujourd'hui, indicible, insoupçonnée, pas condamnable, innocente, nécessaire, la voilà la doctrine qui permet de distiller les idées qu'on veut, avec un bel emballage, qu'il soit sous couvert de morale, de sécurité, de pouvoir d'achat, d'équité ou de justice, bienvenue dans un monde où celui qui est le plus présent est celui qui sera le plus vendu.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2008)

Ah ah tu le digères toujours pas le Rocco !


----------



## raphpascual (27 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et ça me paraît bien plus grave que la phrase sur laquelle on s'arrête, sincèrement. Voilà tous les travers du marketing politique qui s'expriment, sous prétexte de communication, d'image, on se permet la censure et la propagande, mais attention...



En tout cas les nouvelles méthodes de propagande ont pas l'air encore tout a fait au point on dirait


----------



## Chang (28 Février 2008)

> Citation:
> Posté par *Fab'Fab*
> 
> 
> ...



En fait c'est pas le fait qu'il fasse une connerie et qu'on la relate qui est normal, mais plutot le choix d'un homme politique d'etaler sa vie privee dans un but de popularisation de la politique. 

C'est une strategie comme une autre, qui plait aux gens dont la politique reste un feuilleton televise, mais cela attire aussi les satires et il faut qu'il les accepte.

Le probleme de Sarko (jai du mal a dire "notre president") c'est qu'il ne sait pas prendre la critique. C'est un ptit con, un roquet, un voyou ... Enfin quelque part on a que le president que l'on merite ... voila ...


----------



## al02 (28 Février 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est un ptit con, un roquet, un voyou ... Enfin quelque part on a que le president que l'on merite ... voila ...


 
Un peu de respect pour la fonction, je vous prie, jeune homme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Un peu de respect pour la fonction, je vous prie, jeune homme.



[Mode=Taylorisme]Nan, ça marche pas comme ça, c'est aux employés de respecter les patrons[/Mode], et lui, il est censé être au service des citoyens, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (28 Février 2008)

Cachez-moi cette misère que je ne saurais voir...



> "Il faut tout tenter dans une ville", a déclaré Rama Yade. "Il faut essayer des choses. Un maire ne fait pas ce qu'il veut, il répond aux préoccupations des gens", a-t-elle [Rama Yade]poursuivi, selon le quotidien.


----------



## da capo (28 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Cachez-moi cette misère que je ne saurais voir...



Notre ministre a bien appris son métier, elle a passé sa période d'essai avec brio et pourra peut être envisager de revenir au deuxième tour.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Notre ministre a bien appris son métier, elle a passé sa période d'essai avec brio et pourra peut être envisager de revenir au deuxième tour.



J'adore la réaction de Philippe Doucet. Il devrait écouter ses propres conseils et aller expliquer son point de vue à Delanoë...


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est une strategie comme une autre, qui plait aux gens dont la politique reste un feuilleton televise



Sans vouloir te jeter la pierre, faut arrêter d'avoir ce mépris pour "les gens", ici ça n'intéresse personne ici alors pourquoi ça intéresserait "les gens" ?? On est pas les gens nous c'est ça ??
Eux aussi ils s'en foutent, s'ils s'y "intéressent" c'est parce qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à bouffer sous leur nez, et tout le monde n'a pas toujours le temps ni l'envie, ni les moyens, d'aller chercher plus loin !

Ça arrange surtout bien ceux qui font et vendent la merde, ça leur donne une légitimité, comme les dealer qui te diront que ce sont les drogués qui viennent les voir, pas eux qui vont les chercher, bah voyons, le paroxysme de la mauvaise foi.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2008)

Albanel confie une mission sur le filtrage au Doc de Fun Radio.

Il se DiFool en ce moment le gouvernement...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Février 2008)

Sous couvert de la protection pour notre bien, ils réduisent de plus en plus liberté d'expression etc.

Et que ça soit sarko ou n'importe quel autres, pas un pour rattraper les autres


----------



## Chang (28 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sans vouloir te jeter la pierre, faut arrêter d'avoir ce mépris pour "les gens", ici ça n'intéresse personne ici alors pourquoi ça intéresserait "les gens" ?? On est pas les gens nous c'est ça ??
> Eux aussi ils s'en foutent, s'ils s'y "intéressent" c'est parce qu'il n'y a rien d'autre à bouffer sous leur nez, et tout le monde n'a pas toujours le temps ni l'envie, ni les moyens, d'aller chercher plus loin !
> 
> Ça arrange surtout bien ceux qui font et vendent la merde, ça leur donne une légitimité, comme les dealer qui te diront que ce sont les drogués qui viennent les voir, pas eux qui vont les chercher, bah voyons, le paroxysme de la mauvaise foi.



J'aurais peut etre du ecrire "aux gens *pour qui* la politique n'est qu'un feuilleton televise", ce qui est plus francais et surement plus comprehensible. 

Ensuite, il ne te faut pas assumer un mepris que je n'ai pas ... Ta facon de monter au creneau me fait sourire, comme a chaque que je lis une de tes reactions pressantes.

Enfin, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur le fait de dire que les gens sont des victimes. C'est un argument que je ne partage pas. S'ils n'ont pas envie (le temps, c'est un argument de feignasse le plus souvent), c'est que ca ne les interesse pas. 

Le probleme, c'est que le reste des gens en souffre, a commencer par les gens comme toi qui sont passionnes et qui aimeraient changer les choses.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2008)

interview de Christophe Espern (EUCD.info, April).
_«Christophe Espern, un des cofondateurs de linitiative EUCD.Info se penche sur lavant-projet de loi Olivennes. Le personnage, aussi représentant de l'APRIL au Forum des Droits sur internet, nous éclaire de son analyse sur ce texte en gestation.

Une critique qui montre que la future loi Olivennes, qui met notamment en place la riposte graduée en France, génère aussi une multitude de problèmes pour les droits et libertés de chacun.»_


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2008)

Ouah, ouah !...


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2008)

Enfin une actu amusante, et surtout apolitique !

Merci Tirhum


----------



## al02 (28 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouah, ouah !...



Pauvre clébard.


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2008)

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiill !!... :rateau:





al02 a dit:


> Pauvre clébard.


  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2008)

de toutes façon ça ne sert à rien un Chihuahua. C'est même trop petit pour servir de chausson...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiill !!...




Nan mais au bûcher !!!


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan mais au bûcher !!!


Rhooooh !...  
L'a pourtant l'air gentil, l'aut' avec sa coiffure de hérisson...


----------



## two (28 Février 2008)

Un Irlandais aveugle retrouve la vue grâce à une dent de son fils


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Rhooooh !...
> L'a pourtant l'air gentil, l'aut' avec sa coiffure de hérisson...




Ouép, puis avec tout le gel qu'il à dedans, il doit bien brûler !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> de toutes façon ça ne sert à rien un Chihuahua. C'est même trop petit pour servir de chausson...


Ah t'as les pieds plus grands que les miens alors


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan mais au bûcher !!!



ben pourquoi tu n'es pas avec eux ? c'est de ton âge


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ben pourquoi tu n'es pas avec eux ? c'est de ton âge


 Ben ils sont pas fadas, z'en veulent pas du fils Ochmonek


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2008)

Il va finir par fermer ce fil si vous continuez... ça serait dommage... enfin je trouve...
Commentez et déconnez si vous voulez (enfin ça n'engage que moi, j'aime assez ça) mais proposez de l'actu... amusante ou pas...


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il va finir par fermer ce fil si vous continuez... ça serait dommage... enfin je trouve...
> Commentez et déconnez si vous voulez (enfin ça n'engage que moi, j'aime assez ça) mais proposez de l'actu... amusante ou pas...


Amusante ?!...
Pas amusante ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Février 2008)

T'es sur que tu voulais la mettre dans amusante ?


----------



## al02 (29 Février 2008)

Celle-ci est amusante :

"Survivre avec les loups": Misha Defonseca avoue une supercherie    


> Dans une interview publiée vendredi par "Le Figaro", l'écrivain Misha Defonseca avoue que son best-seller "Survivre avec les loups" présenté comme un récit autobiographique et porté à l'écran par Véra Belmont, est une supercherie et qu'elle a inventé son histoire.



On devrait en faire un film !   :  *"Danse avec les loups"* 



Celle-ci aussi est bien bonne : (relevée sur le site de France-Info) :



> *Egalement dans la presse, un numéro de portable...*
> 
> Vous avez demandé Ségolène Royal ? Ne quittez pas, on vous passe... et bien on vous passe le caporal Henry Lebon, affecté au régiment de marche de Noyon en Picardie. Ce n&#8217;est pas une blague, c&#8217;est Sud Ouest qui raconte l&#8217;histoire... _Le caporal a hérité de l&#8217;ancien numéro de portable de Ségolène Royal._ Résultat : le bon caporal Lebon reçoit des dizaines d&#8217;appel, de jour comme de nuit... Ca pourrait l&#8217;énerver mais pas du tout, il raconte qu&#8217;il est ravi d&#8217;en profiter pour discuter avec les journalistes ou les politiques qui essayent d&#8217;appeler la présidente de Poitou-Charente. Au passage on apprend que même Jacques Chirac a appelé sur ce numéro à la fin de l&#8217;été dernier. Et le caporal a même reçu des SMS de François Hollande, mais il refuse d&#8217;en révéler le contenu, c&#8217;est tout à son honneur, mais c&#8217;est quand même dommage, on n&#8217;aura pas droit au "Si tu reviens j&#8217;annule tout" version PS...


   :love:


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

mais qui a la plus belle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> mais qui a la plus belle ?





> "S'ils s'en occupent bien, elle peut pondre un oeuf par jour", a précisé Annie Harty, *assistante de direction des poulets de Loué * .



Où l'on apprend que les poulets de Loué sont équipés de la direction assistée


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2008)

Witches...


----------



## Vivid (29 Février 2008)

il aurait put le peindre en blanc...


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

*Mais que fait la commission Olivennes ?*


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Février 2008)

Meeeeeeeerde, ma commande a été annulée...


----------



## al02 (29 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> *Mais que fait la commission Olivennes ?*



A ce prix là, ce sont des *ferrailleries* !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> *Mais que fait la commission Olivennes ?*


Ah c'est pour ça que j'ai doublé une Ferrari sur l'autoroute avec mon scooter l'autre jour!


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah c'est pour ça que j'ai doublé une Ferrari sur l'autoroute avec mon scooter l'autre jour!



'tain ! c'était donc toi le scoot maquillé en guzzi  !!!!


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> *Mais que fait la commission Olivennes ?*



on se le demande 

un Américain sur 100 est en prison !


----------



## da capo (29 Février 2008)

Une de perdue, 754500 retrouvés !


----------



## kisbizz (29 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Une de perdue, 754500 retrouvés !



c'est sympa le passage



> * une perte de soutien et de services (&#8230, une perte de relations sexuelles&#8230;*




je ne sais pas si ja devrais apposer un  :mouais:  ou


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je ne sais pas si ja devrais apposer un  :mouais:  ou



Dans son cas, un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 serait plus approprié, il me semble...


----------



## kisbizz (29 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans son cas, un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de toute façon je m'en moque....c'est l'amant qui va payer :rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2008)

airbus a battu boeing sur son terrain : les contrats de l'armée de l'air US



> WASHINGTON (AFP) - L'européen EADS, maison-mère d'Airbus, allié à l'américain Northrop Grumman, a remporté le contrat estimé à 40 milliards de dollars pour renouveler la flotte d'avions ravitailleurs de l'armée de l'Air américaine, a appris vendredi l'AFP de source proche du dossier.
> 
> 
> Les deux groupes ont remporté cet énorme contrat qui prévoit de transformer des appareils Airbus en avions ravitailleurs.
> ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mars 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Une de perdue, 754500 retrouvés !



Chaque fois que je me dis "là, cette fois, les cowboys ont touché le fond", PAF, peu de temps après, ils creusent 2 mètres de plus !!!  :sleep: 
Connaissant leurs habitudes (et surtout celles de leurs avocats), les procès du même tonneau vont fleurir dans les mois qui viennent...  

Pour rester dans le sujet, Ne pas boire pour l'oublier... :rateau:  

C'est pas avec ce genre d'étude qu'on va aider nos viticulteurs à sortir de la crise...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet, Ne pas boire pour l'oublier... :rateau:
> 
> C'est pas avec ce genre d'étude qu'on va aider nos viticulteurs à sortir de la crise...



Zont rien compris, les nippons déchaussés, bien sûr que oui, l'alcool aide à oublier ... Mais juste le temps de la biture, après, pendant la phase GdB, on oublie pas, mais comme on ne peut pas penser à autre chose que ce putain de TGV qui nous circule dans le crâne :casse: ... Et seulement ensuite, on peut se souvenir normalement, d'où la biture suivante ... 

Nan, les viticulteurs n'ont pas à craindre cette étude


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Chaque fois que je me dis "là, cette fois, les cowboys ont touché le fond", PAF, peu de temps après, ils creusent 2 mètres de plus !!!  :sleep:


En même temps quand je lis : "Le divorce a été conclu à l&#8217;amiable, Sandra obtenant la garde de l&#8217;enfant, une pension alimentaire et la maison du couple"

je me marre&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mars 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> En même temps quand je lis : "Le divorce a été conclu à lamiable, Sandra obtenant la garde de lenfant, une pension alimentaire et la maison du couple"
> 
> je me marre



héhé, en effet, c'est surtout cette partie là qui m'amène à penser qu'ils creusent vite et bien !


----------



## Chang (1 Mars 2008)

J'ai hate, mais j'ai hate qu'ils arrivent ces J.O. ...


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2008)

dominos


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2008)

Traditions, traditions....


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2008)

Crash évité de peu en Allemagne : 

 Les passagers du vol LH 044 en ont été quitte pour une belle frayeur. Samedi, le savoir-faire d'un pilote de la Lufthansa leur a évité une catastrophe aérienne à Hambourg. Pendant la tempête Emma, qui a fait 14 morts en Allemagne avec des vents qui ont soufflé jusqu&#8217;à 220 km/h, un Airbus A-320 en provenance de Munich, qui transportait 131 passagers, s&#8217;est retrouvé en proie à de fortes rafales de vent au moment de l&#8217;atterrissage.


moi qui suis déjà malade quand je prends les ascenseurs ultra rapides dans un IGH :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Crash évité de peu en Allemagne :



     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> le savoir-faire d'un pilote


Quand on voit les images on se demande quand même si il aurait pas du remettre les gaz beaucoup plus tôt.
Ou se situe la limite entre "savoir-faire" et inconscience?...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

La vedette qui affole La Rochelle


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quand on voit les images on se demande quand même si il aurait pas du remettre les gaz beaucoup plus tôt.
> Ou se situe la limite entre "savoir-faire" et inconscience?...


Cela va plus loin que ça : donner une autorisation d'atterrir dans ces conditions parait impensable mais cela a été fait. Puis se présenter devant une piste en volant en crabe devrait au mieux dissuader de tenter l'opération pour refaire un essai ou demander d'atterrir ailleurs


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cela va plus loin que ça : donner une autorisation d'atterrir dans ces conditions parait impensable mais cela a été fait. Puis se présenter devant une piste en volant en crabe devrait au mieux dissuader de tenter l'opération pour refaire un essai ou demander d'atterrir ailleurs


Etant un peu branché avionique, j'ai été impressionné par cette vidéo

Le choix du pilote était certainement conditionné au fait qu'une relance des gaz devait pouvoir lui permettre de rejoindre un autre terrain ou le même En tout cas son premier choix à été le bon, cette avion ne s'est pas crashé par la suite


----------



## Chang (5 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quand on voit les images on se demande quand même si il aurait pas du remettre les gaz beaucoup plus tôt.
> Ou se situe la limite entre "savoir-faire" et inconscience?...



J'adore les jugements comme ceux la. Je ne connais pas ton niveau de pilotage mais bon perso, me permettre de juger le savoir-faire d'un pilote sur des images aussi limitees et donc sans reelle connaissance des donnees, ca me fait bien marrer quand meme ...


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2008)

En croisière sur le "Titanic" de la droite américaine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En croisière sur le "Titanic" de la droite américaine.



Moi, je serais l'iceberg, je porterais plainte


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'adore les jugements comme ceux la. Je ne connais pas ton niveau de pilotage mais bon perso, me permettre de juger le savoir-faire d'un pilote sur des images aussi limitees et donc sans reelle connaissance des donnees, ca me fait bien marrer quand meme ...


J'ai juste mon brevet de pilote privé et j'ai un crash au décollage par vent de travers a mon actif 


Dos Jones a dit:


> En tout cas son premier choix à été le bon, cette avion ne s'est pas crashé par la suite&#8230;


Ouais enfin il s'en est fallu de peu: l'aile gauche a quand meme touché le sol.




A quelques centimetres près on aurait pas parlé du savoir-faire du pilote...
Et croyez moi: quelques centimetres ça fait vite un grosse différence!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'adore les jugements comme ceux la. Je ne connais pas ton niveau de pilotage mais bon perso, me permettre de juger le savoir-faire d'un pilote sur des images aussi limitees et donc sans reelle connaissance des donnees, ca me fait bien marrer quand meme ...



Ouais... Enfin, en même temps, je me permet de considérer que la rigueur, le sérieux à tout prix et les les étalages de savoirs pointus dans un forum tel que le bar peuvent se révéler assez fastidieux et pompeux...
'Tain d'Adèle©, les leçons de morale à deux balles préconisées par not' bon président semblent en phase d'expérimentation depuis quelque temps ici... 
Les gens sont peut être prêts, d'eux mêmes, à pas mal de choses, en définitive ; et on peut douter des capacités d'anticipation d'innovation de ceux contre lesquels on gueule et on pérore parfois...   
Purée! J'aime même plus envie de bouler rouge, tellement ça me fatigue...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai juste mon brevet de pilote privé et j'ai un crash au décollage par vent de travers a mon actif



Crève donc, ordure de nanti bien pensant!


----------



## al02 (5 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai juste mon brevet de pilote privé et j'ai un crash au décollage par vent de travers a mon actif



Eh oui !    

Pilote du dimanche !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mars 2008)

wahahahahahaha ......

qu'est ce qu'on rigole en belgique quand même......:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2008)

Les ours bernois privés de leur sapin...

heureusement qu'ils hibernent à Noël


----------



## da capo (5 Mars 2008)

il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Mars 2008)

S'amusent comme ils peuvent

[YOUTUBE]bfMTatKBx80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2008)

Trop déchiré


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Trop déchiré



tu imagine, plus de 2 000 ans de conflit divers tout ça parce qu'un mec a pris un peu trop de LSD  la drogue c'est mal  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> plus de 2 000 ans


Concernant Moïse tu peux rajouter environ 1300 ans


----------



## Chang (6 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Enfin, en même temps, je me permet de considérer que la rigueur, le sérieux à tout prix et les les étalages de savoirs pointus dans un forum tel que le bar peuvent se révéler assez fastidieux et pompeux...
> 'Tain d'Adèle©, les leçons de morale à deux balles préconisées par not' bon président semblent en phase d'expérimentation depuis quelque temps ici...
> Les gens sont peut être prêts, d'eux mêmes, à pas mal de choses, en définitive ; et on peut douter des capacités d'anticipation d'innovation de ceux contre lesquels on gueule et on pérore parfois...
> Purée! J'aime même plus envie de bouler rouge, tellement ça me fatigue...




Je dis pas qu'il faut pas dire de conneries, ne pas se marrer et ne jurer que par la demonstration ... Je dis juste que les jugements a l'emporte piece sont tres faciles a ecrire depuis son fauteuil, comme tous ceux qui nous re-inventent le 11 septembre les dimanche matin avant d'aller promener le chien.

Peut etre c'est une tanche le pilote, peut etre pas ... je m'en tape ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2008)

Chang a dit:


> ... comme tous ceux qui nous re-inventent le 11 septembre les dimanche matin avant d'aller promener le chien.


Y'a pas un truc là dessus au comptoir?...
On y atteint en effet des sommets, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ; et la modération à priori en fait un véritable concentré du meilleur de la compil' du pompeux... J'ai rarement pu poster dans cet endroit béni et privilégié du bar...    



> ... je m'en tape ...



Hé bé, tu vois ; quand tu veux... :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2008)

Mon Doc !...
Ils vont pouvoir se consacrer entièrement à la musique, maintenant !... :afraid: 

Caricatures...  :love:

J'veux bien négocier avec Ioulia, moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> J'veux bien négocier avec Ioulia, moi...



Et moi j'y déboiterais bien le bassin... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2008)

[intermède ON]





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et moi j'y déboiterais bien le bassin... :love: :love: :love:


Tovaritch !... :style: 






À quoi crois-tu qu'il pense, là, hein ?!... :hein:  
_(si tant est, que l'on puisse savoir ce que pense un gars de ce genre... :mouais:  )_

[/intermède OFF]


----------



## al02 (6 Mars 2008)

Quand ils convoleront, je serai chef d'escadrille.   

J'en connais un qui ne va pas être à la noce !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> J'en connais un qui ne va pas être à la noce !



Jaques Martin ?


----------



## Craquounette (6 Mars 2008)

Un ours en ville ? :mouais: 

_SM, pourrais-tu vérifier qu'il n'en manque pas un dans la fosse ? _


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un ours en ville ?



Il ferait peut être des heureux&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Mars 2008)

_*MMmmmhhhhhh :rateau: la vidéo pour se faire faire de bonnes sucettes au foie gras :rateau:*_

avec la tite musique lounge et tout et tout :love::love::love:


----------



## spud34 (7 Mars 2008)

C'est du propre ça!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _*MMmmmhhhhhh :rateau: la vidéo pour se faire faire de bonnes sucettes au foie gras :rateau:*_
> 
> avec la tite musique lounge et tout et tout :love::love::love:




Ouah, super, ce site ! C'est le blog d'Alem ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est du propre ça!!!


Oh my gode !     

Oui, je sais : elle est facile celle-là. Donc je sors.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est du propre ça!!!



Il s'y est pris comme un manche, résultat c'est la matraque pour le moine...non mais quelle nouille!


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2008)

Un golfeur professionnel risque un an de prison pour avoir dégommé... Un faucon.

Maintenant, quelques infos concernant ceux qui ne jouent pas au golf :


Messieurs, à vos gants, éponges et serpillières! Car une étude américaine de luniversité de Riverside en Californie, publiée jeudi, nous livre une information de la plus haute importance: les hommes qui partagent les tâches ménagères améliorent lharmonie au sein de leur couple et peuvent ainsi avoir une vie sexuelle plus satisfaisante. Probablement la vision des 5 doigts qui s'agitent dans les gants Mapa roses.


Pour avoir voulu faire de petites économies, Un mari condamné à payer 124.000 roses à sa femme. (Que cela ne donne pas d'idées à ceux qui peuvent prouver que jusqu'à présent ils ont payé le resto à chaque fois avec leur femme ou copine)...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Probablement la vision des 5 doigts qui s'agitent dans les gants Mapa roses.



Pas du tout ! Soyons scientifiques 2 minutes. 
Premier cas :
- Si Monsieur fait un peu de ménage, Madame sera moins sportive. Monsieur, lui, peu habitué aux efforts, hormis ceux du dimanche entre apéro et discussion philosophico-érotico-mécanique avec ses copains, sera davantage fatigué. Il s'en suivra que Monsieur sera moins véloce. Pour dire les choses autrement : il passera du lapin sous ecstasy au matou câlin et ronronnant pour le grand bonheur de Madame.
Deuxième cas : 
- Si Monsieur fait un peu de ménage, Madame sera moins migraineuse. Les produits ménagés étant toxiques dans la plupart des cas, c'est Monsieur qui aura la migraine. Ceci peut-être bénéfique à Monsieur pour asseoir une envie irrépressible de dormir ou un manque de droiture bien passagère et à Madame fatiguée par la visite récente du jardinier planteur de massifs. 
Troisième cas :
- Si Monsieur fait un peu de ménage, Madame sera moins fatiguée. Monsieur lui, gagnant peu à peu en muscles, pratiquant le fractionné du frotté de parquet et du nettoyage de vitre, commencera à voir pousser sur son corps des protubérances peu communes et inconnues de lui jusque-là. Lesdites protubérances, appelées muscles, sont une piège à ménagère de moins de 50 ans qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un manche à balai et à poupées qui ne diront pas non. Monsieur, au top de ses formes, pourra non seulement satisfaire rapidement Madame, en sifflotant qui plus est, mais donner des cours d'entretien de son intérieur entre 5 et 7h à sa convenance.

La liste des cas n'est pas exhaustive.


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2008)

Pendant quinze ans, Viktor Bout, le "marchand de mort" le plus célèbre de la planète, s'est joué de tout. Des frontières, des lois, des polices de plusieurs pays lancées à ses trousses, des sanctions et des mandats d'arrêt. Sans même parler de la morale. Il est finalement tombé, jeudi 6 mars, dans un piège tendu par des agents de la Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) américaine à Bangkok.


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2008)

Mais quelle idée aussi de poser une question qui fâche à Serge Dassault maire de Corbeille-Essonne et sénateur UMP, dans une réunion publique à la bourse du travail, une petite journaliste avec son magnéto et son micro... bah elle sera lynchée rapidement et c'est pas une métaphore... molestée, frappée, bousculée, une vraie agression de la part de gros bras qui lui sont tombés dessus à bras raccourcis, commandés par on ne sait qui, et sans l'intervention d'une femme qui dit la connaître, s'eut peut-être été plus grave.

Moi je dis bravo quand même... à écouter ICI.


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais quelle idée aussi de poser une question qui fâche à Serge Dassault maire de Corbeille-Essonne et sénateur UMP, dans une réunion publique à la bourse du travail, une petite journaliste avec son magnéto et son micro... bah elle sera lynchée rapidement et c'est pas une métaphore... molestée, frappée, bousculée, une vraie agression de la part de gros bras qui lui sont tombés dessus à bras raccourcis, commandés par on ne sait qui, et sans l'intervention d'une femme qui dit la connaître, s'eut peut-être été plus grave.
> 
> Moi je dis bravo quand même... à écouter ICI.



Pour rester tout de même objectif : la question me semble pour le moins étrange de la part d'une journaliste de France Inter. Attaquer bille en tête un homme politique, en pleine élection cantonale et municipale, en lui demandant s'il comptait continuer à "utiliser la Mairie comme une danseuse" (sic) - et même si cela est vrai - n'est pas une question journalistique, mais polémique.  En résumé, qu'espérait-elle ? Une réponse ? Mais ce n'était peut être pas le but...

Deuxième point : lorsque tu dis "molestée, frappée, bousculée, une vraie agression de la part de gros bras (...) commandés par on ne sait qui", je trouve que tu y vas un peu vite. Il s'agissait peut-être simplement de "militants" un peu surchauffés. D'ailleurs, la voix que l'on entend a la fin, calme, et indiquant "qu'il n'y a plus de problème" me semble, elle émaner d'un mec de la sécurité. Alors ? Des militants abrutis ? Probablement, mais ca hélas, il y en a de chaque côté.

Je me suis déjà assez exprimé ici pour que tu aies compris que je ne défendais pas Dassaut en disant ca. Simplement, je manque d'info pour juger quoi que ce soit sur la base de ce que tu as posté, et je trouve ton message (à peine ) orienté. Ayant parcouru tes posts, je pense que l'intervention de cette journaliste s'est déroulée dans le cadre de "là bas si j'y suis" de Mermet, que j'apprécie par ailleurs dans beaucoup de ses émissions, mais dont on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit d'une objectivité totale sur tous les points qu'il aborde. Ce témoignage ne me semble pas, mais alors pas du tout révélateur d'un "état d'esprit de droite", car je pense que dans les mêmes conditions, le résultat aurait pu être le même dans certaines réunions de "gauche".

Bref, c'est pas en allant chercher la merde que l'on se plaint de la trouver, et il y a assez de trucs à dire pour ne pas essayer d'en "fabriquer" de nouveaux qui ne tiennent pas la route et aboutissent à l'inverse du résultat espéré.


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2008)

Oui oui elle l'a bien cherché après tout et puis Mermet c'est sa faute il saoule avec son anti-capitalisme primaire. Quelle provocation gauchiste primaire, ils ont bien fait de la taper oui je suis d'accord   (oui ça va je taquine...  )


http://www.rue89.com/municipales-2008/une-journaliste-malmenee-par-les-gorilles-de-dassault
http://www.rue89.com/2008/03/06/les-sbires-de-dassault-rudoient-une-journaliste-la-bande-son

Mais bon Rue89 aussi c'est orienté, je pense qu'on devrait les molester un peu eux aussi.  



> "Je pense que j'ai dû dire le mot qu'il ne fallait pas. J'ai vu des hommes assez musclés en costume m'entourer. Avant, ils se tenaient aux côtés de Serge Dassault ou gardaient les portes. J'ai été bousculée. Certains habitants, pas des jeunes, d'ailleurs, m'ont aussi agrippée. Je me suis accroupie. J'ai eu peur de prendre un coup. Je ne comprenais pas s'ils voulaient me sortir ou me retenir à l'intérieur. C'était très violent. Il a fallu que quelqu'un m'aide à sortir. J'ai vraiment eu très très peur." (Ecouter son témoignage)



Dassaut c'est un voyou en col blanc, un mafieux, un mec qui distribue des enveloppes de 200 000  pour acheter la paix sociale, c'est un fait avéré et c'est pas illégal c'est son argent perso.
Là en tout cas, les vigiles ont tous reçu l'ordre en même temps de la dégager illico presto, effectivement on ne sait pas trop qui a vraiment frappé ou non, peu importe à vrai dire, en tout cas Dassault a bien vu la scène, il n'a pas bougé, et ensuite il a dit que cette femme n'était pas une journaliste, mais une communiste...

Mermet a eu des menaces, des pressions pour ne pas diffuser cette émission avant les municipales, des appels la nuit et tout, Dassault himself l'a appelé sur son portable pour lui dire qu'il allait l'attaquer en justice, on se demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs... pour journalisme ??
Mermet lui a proposé de faire une interview de lui, il a accepté sur le moment puis s'est rétracté après...  

Orienté on a pu le droit en fait maintenant ? Comme le dit un des commentaires sur le site rue 89 :



> Je n'ai aucune sympathie particulière pour "SD", cependant le style "Mermet" a aussi quelque chose d'horripilant dans sa façon d'aller tout droit à la provoc et de mener sempiternellement un combat anti-capitalisme depuis tant d'années.
> 
> Mermet, c'est Arlette déguisée en homme qui pourrait disposer de temps d'antenne gratos sur les ondes nationales.
> 
> D'aucuns diront que Sarko dispose du reste du temps, et ils n'auront pas tort. *Mermet aurait cependant quelquefois intérêt à faire un usage plus fin du temps de liberté dont il dispose.*



Ouai c'est vrai quand déjà on la chance d'avoir le droit de s'exprimer librement, il faudrait le faire forcément de manière consensuelle et modérée, histoire que ça plaise à tout le monde, nan mais n'importe quoi... il fait bien l'émission qu'il veut sinon que devrait-on penser des émissions consacrées aux bien-faits du libéralisme, les conseils aux boursicoteurs, les émissions qui sans cesse servent la soupe au pouvoir et prônent le marché comme seule issue ?? Pourtant y a de quoi faire mais là on trouve ça normal, franchement ça me débecte, surtout quand je vois des gens plutôt de gauche critiquer si vertement Mermet, c'est vraiment idiot je trouve.


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai c'est vrai quand déjà on la chance d'avoir le droit de s'exprimer librement, il faudrait le faire forcément de manière consensuelle et modérée, histoire que ça plaise à tout le monde, nan mais n'importe quoi... il fait bien l'émission qu'il veut sinon que devrait-on penser des émissions consacrées aux bien-faits du libéralisme, les conseils aux boursicoteurs, les émissions qui sans cesse servent la soupe au pouvoir et prônent le marché comme seule issue ?? Pourtant y a de quoi faire mais là on trouve ça normal, franchement ça me débecte, surtout quand je vois des gens plutôt de gauche critiquer si vertement Mermet, c'est vraiment idiot je trouve.



Ecoute, je ne connais pas Rue 89, mais là je trouve qu'ils n'ont pas (tout à fait) tort. 

*Mermet aurait cependant quelquefois intérêt à faire un usage plus fin du temps de liberté dont il dispose.

* Non, ce n'est pas idiot, et je dirais _surtout si on est de gauche_ (pour rebondir sur ce que tu écris) : comme je l'indiquais, j'apprécie (souvent) Mermet, mais parfois je trouve que son côté "je suis de gauche militant et parfois j'utilise des trucs limites pour prouver que j'ai raison" ne le sert pas, ne sert personne. C'est un mec intelligent mais qui ne sait pas s'arrêter (enfin, c'est mon point de vue). 

Ceci étant, beaucoup de ses émissions sont remarquables. Mais à prendre avec des pincettes, justement pour cette raison là.  Mermet ne donne qu'un point de vue : le sien. Et il ne connait que le blanc et le noir : le gris n'est pas dans sa démarche intellectuelle. C'est en ca qu'il n'est pas, pour moi, _un vrai journaliste_. 

Mais tu auras compris que nous sommes d'accord : molester de cette façon _qui que ce soit_ n'est pas acceptable et Dassaut...


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ecoute, je ne connais pas Rue 89, mais là je trouve qu'ils n'ont pas (tout à fait) tort.




Ah non non c'est une réaction à l'article de Rue89 que je cite, donc c'est un lambda qui s'exprime, Rue89 prend parti à 100 % pour la journaliste, elle est pas venue non plus en disant "ça vous fait quoi d'être un milliardaire qui achète la paix sociale à coups de milliers d'euros, c'est ça la délinquance en col blanc, vous avez bien retenu les leçons de papa ?" Elle l'a juste interrogé sur l'expression qu'il avait utilisé quand il avait désigné la ville de Corbeille-Essonne comme sa "danseuse", elle a pas pu aller plus loin de toute façon, donc pour le gauchisme bof bof. Après de toute façon, à partir du moment où tu n'es pas dans son camp, tu es forcément un provocateur, je vois même pas ce qu'on aurait pu poser comme question sans être traité de la même façon... 
Ils ont dit après qu'ils n'avaient pas vu qu'elle était journaliste, ils ont pas vu le gros autocollant france inter sur son micro et puis ils n'ont pas entendu non plus quand elle s'est présentée comme journaliste de cette radio...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas du tout ! Soyons scientifiques 2 minutes.
> Premier cas :
> - Si Monsieur fait un peu de ménage, Madame sera moins sportive. Monsieur, lui, peu habitué aux efforts, hormis ceux du dimanche entre apéro et discussion philosophico-érotico-mécanique avec ses copains, sera davantage fatigué. Il s'en suivra que Monsieur sera moins véloce. Pour dire les choses autrement : il passera du lapin sous ecstasy au matou câlin et ronronnant pour le grand bonheur de Madame.
> Deuxième cas :
> ...



Les deux premiers cas sont les plus probables à 95%  le troisième relève de la science fiction. 



enfin moi je m'en fous je suis juste spectateur:rateau:, et je me marre


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je vois même pas ce qu'on aurait pu poser comme question sans être traité de la même façon...



Bah moi je vois, et je pourais formuler de différentes façons. Et je ne suis pas journaliste ! 

Ecoute, sois un peu objectif, quand même : là elle savait ce qu'elle faisait (ou alors c'est une c0nne ).

Bon, on ne va pas discuter de ca 107 ans, c'est pas le lieu et j'ai un mal de crâne terrible.  Mais à l'occase, si tu veux.

Tu sais, pour résumer rapidement, Mermet me fait parfois penser à ca (lis la fin). Par un artifice que l'auteur (là je parle dans l'absolu) pense fin, il met en place une situation qui ne laisse pas vraiment de choix à l'autre : quel que soit la réponse, elle le desservira. Vieux truc bien connu, souvent employé par les extrémistes de tous bords,  qui contente l'auteur mais ne fait absolument pas avancer les choses car totalement fermé, et lui permet de crier ensuite "j'ai raison puisqu'il ne peut pas répondre"


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> c'est pas le lieu et j'ai un mal de crâne terrible.  Mais à l'occase, si tu veux.


 Cas N°2 : t'as fais le ménage pour une fois.... Et t'as pas encore bien saisi les quantités de produits ménagers à utiliser ? Il me semble déjà avoir vu ça quelque part...  


:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un golfeur professionnel risque un an de prison pour avoir dégommé... Un faucon.



Et ceux qui en dégomment un vrai, c'est combien ?


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2008)

Gâteaux !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Gâteaux !



C'est pas la première fois que la bouffe anglaise tue ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pas la première fois que la bouffe anglaise tue ! :rateau:



Oui, mais jusqu'à présent, elle ne s'attaquait qu'aux continentaux, et épargnait les sujets de sa très gracieuse majesté 

Cela dit, al02, vu la nature de la nouvelle, je trouve que les "" font un peu déplacé, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, al02, vu la nature de la nouvelle, je trouve que les "" font un peu déplacé, non ? :mouais:


C'est bien vrai ça Des :love: auraient mieux convenus


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2008)

'tain...
Y'a un vent à "décorner les cocus", là, dehors... 

C'est du propre !...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais jusqu'à présent, elle ne s'attaquait qu'aux continentaux, et épargnait les sujets de sa très gracieuse majesté



Désormais il y a une justice... :style:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est du propre !...  :rateau:





> Marcos Tachiquin, dirigeant local du Parti d'action nationale (PAN, droite catholique),


C'est marrant c'est toujours sur ceux là que ça tombe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est marrant c'est toujours sur ceux là que ça tombe...



Ben, faut dire que quand on voit ce qu'ils ont comme tromblon à besogner à la maison, on les comprendrait presque...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

tant que le tromblon ne sent pas le Filet O'Fish, comme dirait Sonnyboy, tout ira bien pour le voisinage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tant que le tromblon ne sent pas le Filet O'Fish, comme dirait Sonnyboy, tout ira bien pour le voisinage



Je ne sais même pas si le tromblon sus-nommé a un jour autorisé un quelconque quidam à laissé traîner son nez dans ces endroits que d'aucuns qualifient d'indignes...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne sais même pas si le tromblon sus-nommé a un jour autorisé un quelconque quidam à laissé traîner son nez dans ces endroits que d'aucuns qualifient d'indignes...


Moi je me demande même, à un niveau pratique dans le contexte de la géométrie volumétrique variable, comment il fait pour traîner les dits tromblons dans des pissotières  aussi étroites


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

Curieux monde ; étrange nature... 
Dans combien d'abîmes de perplexité nous plongeras-tu sans fin ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Curieux monde ; étrange nature...
> Dans combien d'abîmes de perplexité nous plongeras-tu sans fin ?...


*SonnyBoy*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *SonnyBoy*



Salaud! Je rêve de voir ce film depuis Lurette!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2008)

SMS


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> SMS
> 
> 
> > une effeuilleuse de 29 ans vivant aux Etats-Unis



C'est quoi cette machine là ? c'est un truc écologique ?


----------



## kisbizz (10 Mars 2008)

pffffffff pauvres politiciens qui ne pouvent plus "faire" du sexe sans que on le sache  

au fait , pas de new sur notre president et sa nouvelle vie sexuelle  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> au fait , pas de new sur notre president et sa nouvelle vie sexuelle  ?



Il fait un break suite à des crêtes de coq... 
D'aut' questions ?... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2008)

Mais tu es bien introduit dans certains milieux dirait-on ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais tu es bien introduit dans certains milieux dirait-on ?



Oui... Je suis totalement décomplexé... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Pas indispensable


----------



## Nobody (11 Mars 2008)

_"Pris par des vents violents, ce cargo allemand sest retrouvé piégé sur une plage des Sables dOlonne en France. Au grand étonnement des badauds."_

Source: Le Soir


Quelqu'un y était?


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mars 2008)

L'exorcisme est en plein boum... :mouais: 

Les gens se chercheraient-il une excuse à leur connerie ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> L'exorcisme est en plein boum... :mouais:





> Les cas de véritable possession par le diable restent très rares.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mars 2008)

Je me demande ce qu'il penserait d'un mec qui lit dans le Gruyère....   

Il y en a qui ont tout compris...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2008)

Mais Tom préfère tout de même que ce soit son garde du corps qui aille avec lui aux toilettes...


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> (...)
> Quelqu'un y était?


Non... 

Cargo Artemis, pavillon néerlandais, 88m de long ("petit cargo")...
Il était "à vide"; ça l'a sûrement aidé à être drossé sur la côte*...
Sinon, y'en a une autre en route...  



_
*À Pointe à Pitre, par exemple, il y a un petit caboteur ensablé sur une plage le long de la promenade, mais c'est le vent qui l'y a "déposé" (cyclone Hugo, 1989)..._


----------



## mado (12 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## al02 (12 Mars 2008)

Rien ne sert de (con)courir, il faut partir à point !   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

Le plus faible taux de vote aux municipales depuis 1959


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

*Qui a volé le triporteur du Modem ? 
*
c'est dans mes cordes... mais je jure que c'est pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Je suis 100 % certaine : les socialistes !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Qui a volé le triporteur du Modem ? *



Dur, les voilà déconnectés avec la réalité...


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2008)

Et dire depuis quelques années les maternités ferment les unes après les autres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dur, les voilà *déconnectés* avec la réalité...



Comment veux tu qu'un truc qui s'appelle "le modem" soit déconnecté ? même si ça n'est qu'un modem 56K, ils peuvent rester en ligne, là, t'es un peu comme ces gens qui regrettent que la gestion des OPAC ne soit pas transparente


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2008)

C'est pas faux.


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2008)

L'internaute type boit de la bière en regardant du porno, selon Kaczynski



> VARSOVIE (AFP)  L'internaute type sirote de la bière en regardant des images pornos sur son ordinateur et ne devrait donc pas être autorisé à voter en ligne, estime l'ex-Premier ministre conservateur polonais Jaroslaw Kaczynski.
> "Je ne suis pas enthousiaste de ce qu'un jeune soit assis devant un ordinateur, regarde des films, de la pornographie, sirote de la bière et vote quand bon lui semble", a déclaré M. Kaczynski dans un entretien publié sur le site internet de son parti Droit et Justice (PiS, www.pis.org.pl).
> Chroniquement confrontée à une forte abtention, la Pologne réfléchit comment elle pourrait mobiliser les électeurs. Le médiateur polonais a proposé de recourir au vote par internet comme le pratique déjà au niveau national l'Estonie.
> Mais pour l'ancien Premier ministre, le vote par internet serait un moyen pour ses opposants de manipuler l'électorat. "C'est le groupe le plus facile à manipuler, pour leur suggérer pour qui voter", dit-il à propos des internautes.
> ...



SM est donc l'internaute type !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2008)

Ben des fois ça fait quand même du bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dur, les voilà déconnectés avec la réalité...


Non môssieur, nous ne sommes pas déconnectés de la réalité !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Chantal Sébire


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2008)

Lavant-projet de loi Olivennes continue sa route...

...avec quelques modifications.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

*Quatre jeunes filles provoquent une explosion à Andenne*


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Non môssieur, nous ne sommes pas déconnectés de la réalité !


La réalité d'un autre monde alors ?  Ah c'est sympa votre mini parti, genre "lutte ouvrière" de droite


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2008)

Travailler plus pour mourir plus.


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Quatre jeunes filles provoquent une explosion à Andenne*



Ouais enfin, pas de quoi en faire un fromage.  

Je préfère parler du camembert.


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2008)

Le camembert de Normandie restera au lait cru.      :love: :love: 

Enfin une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2008)

Accouchement dans la douleur pour la loi Olivennes.

Et pour continuer sur le même sujet:

De curieuses traces dans le fichier de l'avant-projet Olivennes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Le camembert de Normandie restera au lait cru.      :love: :love:
> 
> Enfin une bonne nouvelle.


Qui l'eut cru. :rateau:    



Mobyduck a dit:


> Accouchement dans la douleur pour la loi Olivennes.
> 
> Et pour continuer sur le même sujet:
> 
> De curieuses traces dans le fichier de l'avant-projet Olivennes.


C'est marrant cette manie de créer des Hautes Autorités pour tout et n'importe quoi.


----------



## spud34 (17 Mars 2008)

Mésaventure avec le Macbook Air


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Mésaventure avec le Macbook Air



On va pouvoir réviser l'expression "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain" !

Bon, avec mon WallStreet, je suis à peu près tranquille


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Mésaventure avec le Macbook Air



Il s'est peut être envolé ?   

Un courant d'air est si vite arrivé


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lavant-projet de loi Olivennes continue sa route...
> 
> ...avec quelques modifications.





Mobyduck a dit:


> Accouchement dans la douleur pour la loi Olivennes.
> 
> Et pour continuer sur le même sujet:
> 
> De curieuses traces dans le fichier de l'avant-projet Olivennes.



Un mec qui ment tout le temps à ses employés est-il crédible ? à vous de voir

sinon, Comme si la côte atlantique ne suffisait pas, pour la deuxième fois Total souille l'estuaire de la Loire


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Un mec qui ment tout le temps à ses employés est-il crédible ? à vous de voir



Non assurément, toutefois, et bien que ça me fait mal au derche de le dire, on a toutes les chances de prendre sa loi en pleine gueule...

Dernière ligne droite pour le projet de la loi Olivennes.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Un mec qui ment tout le temps à ses employés est-il crédible ?


Après, faut pas s'étonner si les employés mentent aux clients 

















 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## viruce (18 Mars 2008)

Enfin Israel et l'Allemagne se parlent a nouveau. L'article


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2008)

Ah le laché d'ballon&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il fume, mais ça à l'air d'être de la bonne

_Citation :
Le vice-président américain Dick Cheney, qui a effectué à Bagdad une visite inopinée à quelques jours du cinquième anniversaire de l'invasion, a estimé que l'intervention américano-britannique de 2003 avait été "couronnée de succès"._


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> _Citation :
> Le vice-président américain Dick Cheney (...) a estimé que l'intervention américano-britannique de 2003 avait été "couronnée de succès"._



Il fume pas il fait malheureusement allusion à cela:
"Le partage des ressources pétrolières"
C'est triste......
A+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah le laché d'ballon



En lisant l'article on croirait que c'est pour tout un chacun, après une petite recherche on comprend que c'est pour les maladies incurables, et puis à la toute fin j'apprends que c'est un avocat qui a fondée cette association ... je la nommerais pas, ça ferais trop de pub à son buisness ...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2008)

Des bulletins qui puent les pieds.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2008)

Z'ont pensé à fouiller dans son calbute, aussi ?!...


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des bulletins qui puent les pieds.



Que dire? :rateau: 
Navrant, affligeant.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Chantal Sébire


 
suite ....


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Mars 2008)

*Bear Stearns : comment perdre 100 000 dollars par seconde

L'article est de toute clarté. 
*


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> *L'article est de toute clarté.
> *



Limpide


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> *Bear Stearns : comment perdre 100 000 dollars par seconde
> 
> L'article est de toute clarté.
> *



_la Fed a créé un précédent extrêmement dangereux. Supposez que vous souhaitiez acquérir les actifs d'une banque actuellement en difficulté à un prix modique : c'est très simple. Il vous suffit de faire courir quelques rumeurs sur la santé de celle-ci, et de vendre ostensiblement les actifs que cette banque détient. Et d'attendre que la mécanique s'enclenche. En vous débrouillant bien, vous pourrez récupérer non seulement les actifs de cette banque, mais en plus, ne garder que les bons, puisque la Fed a montré qu'elle était prête à reprendre à son compte des actifs "toxiques" plutôt que de laisser des grandes institutions financières s'effondrer.

_Heureusement que ce n'est pas le genre dans ce milieu où, chacun le sait, l'honnêteté est loi._ 
_


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2008)

Je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens : si les banques étaient malhonnêtes ou cyniques, çà se saurait


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah le laché d'ballon



Ha ! le court de l'action Linde Gas devrait donc monter un peu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Et d'attendre que la mécanique s'enclenche._


_

Et utiliser un Keviel dormant, ce n'est pas possible ? _


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens : si les banques étaient malhonnêtes ou cyniques, çà se saurait



Oui, d'ailleurs, aucune banque n'aurait jamais, avant l', prêté des sommes fabuleuses à très court terme à un quelconque multimilliardaire américain ou saoudien, afin qu'il puisse s'enrichier un peu (beaucoup) plus en spéculant sur le Deutch Mark contre le Franc, ou le Florin contre la Lire


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2008)

Oui, et aucune banque n'aurait osé, il y a des années de ca, pousser ses clients vers la carte bancaire (à l'époque où ceux-ci usaient majoritairement des chèques), mettant en avant le fait qu'il s'agissait d'un moyen pratique et surtout totalement gratuit à l'utilisation...
A leur décharge : c'était le cas à l'époque !


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2008)

L'univers numérique est en expansion perpétuelle. Le cabinet IDC vient de publier une étude, commandée par l'entreprise américaine EMC, spécialisée dans la gestion de données, sur la quantité globale de données numériques produites dans le monde. Qu'il s'agisse de photographies, de vidéoclips ou d'e-mails, l'"Homo numericus" a créé, en 2007, 281 milliards de gigaoctets (Go) de données, soit 45 Go par être humain. En 2011, la masse totale devrait s'élever à 1 800 milliards de gigaoctets, dix fois plus qu'en 2006.

[SUITE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> L'univers numérique est en expansion perpétuelle. Le cabinet IDC vient de publier une étude, commandée par l'entreprise américaine EMC, spécialisée dans la gestion de données, *sur la quantité globale de données numériques produites dans le monde*. Qu'il s'agisse de photographies, de vidéoclips ou d'e-mails, l'"Homo numericus" a créé, en 2007, 281 milliards de gigaoctets (Go) de données, soit 45 Go par être humain. En 2011, la masse totale devrait s'élever à 1 800 milliards de gigaoctets, dix fois plus qu'en 2006.
> 
> [SUITE]



Ben, pour des experts, ils font pas fort  Même pas capables de faire la différence entre la quantité de données numériques, et le volume global de données numériques, ça impressionne pas des masses !

En 2006, la taille moyenne du disque dur des ordis "grand public" (genre iMac entrée de gamme, Mac mini) tournait grosso modo autour de 60/80 Go, déjà, en 2008, elle passe entre 120 et 250 Go alors qu'en 1996, , elle était entre 1 et 2 Go, mais ça ne signifie pas que les gens ont plus de données, juste que leurs données prennent plus de place, la photo qui sortait d'un APN de 3 Mpixels en 2006 prenait moins de place que celle qui sort d'un APN de 5 ou 6 Mpixels comme on en trouve maintenant, et en 1996, elles sortaient en 640x480, leur taille ne se calculaient alors qu'en dizaines de Ko, mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il y a plus de photos (oui, je sais il y en a effectivement plus, mais pas dans la même proportion), juste qu'il faut plus de place pour stocker chacune d'elles !


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2008)

Une "présidente" quand même... 

Hips ?!... 


Musique...

Hinhinhin, excellent !... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mars 2008)

Chantal Sébire à été retrouvée morte à son domicile

les souffrances sont enfin terminées pour elle. J'espère qu'ils n'auront pas l'indécent culot de faire une enquête sur les causes de sa mort...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

Petit article pioché dans Marianne, retranscrit textuellement 

_"Maladie Foudroyante :

Selon un sondage TNS SOFRES, 54% des Français redoutent la maladie d'Alzheimer. Il est peut être déjà trop tard : selon tous les autres sondages, une majorité de Français ne se souviennent plus d'avoir voté pour Nicolas Sarkozy en mai 2007."_


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Petit article pioché dans Marianne, retranscrit textuellement
> 
> _"Maladie Foudroyante :
> 
> Selon un sondage TNS SOFRES, 54% des Français redoutent la maladie d'Alzheimer. Il est peut être déjà trop tard : selon tous les autres sondages, une majorité de Français ne se souviennent plus d'avoir voté pour Nicolas Sarkozy en mai 2007."_



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles... Nicolas qui? 
Et puis comment je m'appelle moi d'abord? Et ou suis-je? Qui êtes vous? 
Comment on dit A+?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles... Nicolas qui?
> Et puis comment je m'appelle moi d'abord? Et ou suis-je? Qui êtes vous?
> Comment on dit A+?



Je ne sais pas, j'y étais pas...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles... Nicolas qui?
> Et puis comment je m'appelle moi d'abord? Et ou suis-je? Qui êtes vous?
> Comment on dit A+?



Mr Kouchner ? C'est vous ?


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mr Kouchner ? C'est vous ?



Je sais pas je me souviens plus... 
Au revoir?


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Au revoir?


oui à Fontfroide-le Haut, 34980 Saint Clément


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2008)

La demi-journée de banalisation prévue demain après-midi dans les écoles dans le cadre de la consultation sur les nouveaux programmes est reportée à mercredi prochain (jour sans classe).
Dans la commune de l'école où je travaille, la mairie a fait passer une enquête auprès des parents pour savoir s'il était nécessaire de mettre en place  un service d'accueil, les instits ont récolté les réponses à cette enquête, réponses que je suis allé porté à la mairie. Et tout ça pour qu'aujourd'hui on apprenne que c'est annulé (donc il a fallu faire des affiches et des mots à mettre dans le cahier pour informer les parents).

C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> des mots à mettre dans le cahier pour informer les parents



Dans des chaussettes ? Vous n'y avez pas pensé ? 


 :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Dans des chaussettes ? Vous n'y avez pas pensé ?
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Pas besoin. On ne triche pas, NOUS.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Chantal Sébire à été retrouvée morte à son domicile
> 
> les souffrances sont enfin terminées pour elle. J'espère qu'ils n'auront pas l'indécent culot de faire une enquête sur les causes de sa mort...


Bien sur que si il doit y avoir une enquête dans la mesure  où il est probable que sa mort ne soit pas de cause naturelle. Après reste à savoir jusqu'où elle doit aller  et ce qu'on doit faire de ses conclusions. 
Encore une fois on mélange l'affect et le judiciaire.
Le rôle des investigateurs (Police et Médecins légistes) n'est pas de déterminer sur quel cas on doit enquêter ou pas mais de relever des indices et d'essayer d'en tirer des conclusions. Il y'a mort suspecte donc il y'a enquête même si celle-ci peut se résumer à quelques constatations simples. Point. Ensuite c'est à la magistrature de déterminer ce qu'il y'a lieu d'en faire.
Si non où est la limite?


----------



## al02 (20 Mars 2008)

Crise politique en Belgique : on en voit enfin le terme !  


> Après s'être déchirés comme jamais auparavant pendant plus de neuf mois, Flamands et francophones sont parvenus à un "_compromis à la belge_" qui reste néanmoins fragile.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Titan cacherait un océan


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

Le plus mauvais design du web :  HavenWorks.com
:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2008)

La Mort d'Arthur C. Clarke semble avoir illuminé l'univers...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Titan cacherait un océan


C'est quand qu'on pourra aller à la plage sur Titan ?


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2008)

Comment _presque_ éliminer les fouilles corporelles dans les avions  



> Les seules personnes habillées dans l&#8217;avion seront le pilote et les hôtesses.



J'ai comme l'impression que cette petite phrase va en décevoir plus d'un


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est quand qu'on pourra aller à la plage sur Titan ?



Pourquoi aller si loin ? essaye donc Berck sur mer ou Bray-Dunes... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pourquoi aller si loin ? essaye donc Berck sur mer ou Bray-Dunes... :rateau:



Hum ... Pas assez au nord pour soutenir la comparaison, je pense que le plus près qui puisse légèrement soutenir la comparaison, ce sont les plages de la côte nord du Spitzberg, et encore, l'épaisseur de glace à creuser pour atteindre l'eau sera certainement sans commune mesure


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pourquoi aller si loin ? essaye donc Berck sur mer ou Bray-Dunes... :rateau:


Titan, ça a une autre allure quand même.     



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum ... Pas assez au nord pour soutenir la comparaison, je pense que le plus près qui puisse légèrement soutenir la comparaison, ce sont les plages de la côte nord du Spitzberg, et encore, l'épaisseur de glace à creuser pour atteindre l'eau sera certainement sans commune mesure


Faut être un peu givré pour aller se les geler là-bas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Faut être un peu givré pour aller se les geler là-bas.



Pourtant, comparé à Titan, les températures y sont plutôt caniculaires, pas loin de 100° de plus au plus froid de l'hivert


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2008)

Un Japonais prouve qu'un boomerang fait demi-tour même dans l'espace



> TOKYO (AFP) - Un astronaute japonais, qui séjourne actuellement dans la station spatiale internationale (ISS), a démontré qu'un boomerang lancé dans un environnement en micro-gravité revenait à son point de départ, à l'instar de ce qui se produit sur Terre.
> 
> 
> L'astronaute Takao Doi a lancé un boomerang à trois ailerons et il lui est revenu, a indiqué vendredi une porte-parole de l'Agence d'exploration spatiale japonaise (Jaxa).
> ...


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Un Japonais prouve qu'un boomerang fait demi-tour même dans l'espace




A moins de me tromper lourdement (il y a peut-être ici des spécialistes qui pourront nous éclairer plus précisément) un boomerang* doit logiquement se comporter en apesanteur de la même façon que sur la terre : son déplacement s'effectue par l'action de l'air déplacé lors de son mouvement sur ses "pales" qui, comme pour un avion, comportent un bord d'attaque et un bord de fuite, ainsi qu'un angle particulier calculé pour le virage. Dans cette logique, seul l'air sur lequel il s'appuie  guide sa course, la gravité n'agissant  que lorsqu'il arrive en fin d'énergie... Pour le faire tomber si personne ne l'a récupéré avant sa chute finale. 
Donc, suivant cette logique : avec un minimum d'air sur lequel il peut "s'appuyer" (ce qui doit être le cas lors de cette expérience : le boomerang ne "vole" pas dans l'espace mais dans la station), et avec une énergie donnée par un poignet sachant l'envoyer, l'engin agira comme d'habitude. Je suppose que si on prend un petit planeur et qu'on le propulse, il "volera" de la même façon, en tournant si ses ailerons sont positionnés de façon a le faire tourner. L'absence totale de vent dans ces conditions doit en plus être un point positif pour la réussite totale de l'expérience.
Non ?


Ceci étant, ceux qui ont pratiqué ce noble sport, issu du fond des âges farouches (Rahan lui-même l'a utilisé je crois dans une de ses aventures ), te diront à juste titre que l'engin, _même sur terre_, ne fait pas toujours demi tour : il faut aussi _savoir l'envoyer_.

*Nous parlons ici d'un boomerang sérieux, fabriqué dans les règles de l'art pour agir de cette façon, pas d'un jouet de plastique. Ceux que l'on peut par exemple trouver dans les magasins de sport et destinés aux pratiquants sportifs ou a la compétition. Vu la personne qui a confié l'objet à l'astronaute, je suppose que nous avons affaire là à un objet de qualité.


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2008)

la présidence t'excite ? 
moi, pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> A moins de me tromper lourdement (il y a peut-être ici des spécialistes qui pourront nous éclairer plus précisément) un boomerang* doit logiquement se comporter en apesanteur de la même façon que sur la terre : son déplacement s'effectue par l'action de l'air déplacé lors de son mouvement sur ses "pales" qui, comme pour un avion, comportent un bord d'attaque et un bord de fuite, ainsi qu'un angle particulier calculé pour le virage. Dans cette logique, seul l'air sur lequel il s'appuie  guide sa course, la gravité n'agissant  que lorsqu'il arrive en fin d'énergie... Pour le faire tomber si personne ne l'a récupéré avant sa chute finale.
> Donc, suivant cette logique : avec un minimum d'air sur lequel il peut "s'appuyer" (ce qui doit être le cas lors de cette expérience : le boomerang ne "vole" pas dans l'espace mais dans la station), et avec une énergie donnée par un poignet sachant l'envoyer, l'engin agira comme d'habitude. Je suppose que si on prend un petit planeur et qu'on le propulse, il "volera" de la même façon, en tournant si ses ailerons sont positionnés de façon a le faire tourner. L'absence totale de vent dans ces conditions doit en plus être un point positif pour la réussite totale de l'expérience.
> Non ?



Disons que ça n'était pas évident, probable, mais pas évident. En effet, si l'aérodynamique est majoritairement responsable du comportement dynamique de cet instrument, la trajectoire qu'il adopte n'est pas une simple boucle dans un plan, mais bien une courbe en 3D assez complexe (qui n'a finalement pu être modélisée que dans le courant des années 80 si ma mémoire ne m'abuse), et il y avait dans la modélisation de cette courbe un paramètre gravitationnel qui, pour être mineur, n'en était pas moins présent. La modification de ce paramètre n'ayant pas été envisagée dans l'étude (dans les calculs de laquelle il était en fait pris en compte comme constante, et pas vraiment comme paramètre), on n'avait pas d'information sur le comportement de l'engin en cas de modification d'icelle (la gravité), on supposait donc, avec une bonne probabilité d'avoir raison, que la modification de trajectoire engendrée par la faible gravité n'aurait que peu d'importance, et que le comportement général du boomerang en serait peu affecté, mais ça n'avait pas été démontré.



Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, ceux qui ont pratiqué ce noble sport, issu du fond des âges farouches (Rahan lui-même l'a utilisé je crois dans une de ses aventures ), te diront à juste titre que l'engin, _même sur terre_, ne fait pas toujours demi tour :* il faut aussi savoir l'envoyer*.




Ouais, ben ça, ça suffit pas : faut aussi savoir le réceptionner :casse:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> A moins de me tromper lourdement (il y a peut-être ici des spécialistes qui pourront nous éclairer plus précisément) un boomerang* doit logiquement se comporter en apesanteur de la même façon que sur la terre : son déplacement s'effectue par l'action de l'air déplacé lors de son mouvement sur ses "pales" qui, comme pour un avion, comportent un bord d'attaque et un bord de fuite, ainsi qu'un angle particulier calculé pour le virage. Dans cette logique, seul l'air sur lequel il s'appuie  guide sa course, la gravité n'agissant  que lorsqu'il arrive en fin d'énergie... Pour le faire tomber si personne ne l'a récupéré avant sa chute finale.
> Donc, suivant cette logique : avec un minimum d'air sur lequel il peut "s'appuyer" (ce qui doit être le cas lors de cette expérience : le boomerang ne "vole" pas dans l'espace mais dans la station), et avec une énergie donnée par un poignet sachant l'envoyer, l'engin agira comme d'habitude. Je suppose que si on prend un petit planeur et qu'on le propulse, il "volera" de la même façon, en tournant si ses ailerons sont positionnés de façon a le faire tourner. L'absence totale de vent dans ces conditions doit en plus être un point positif pour la réussite totale de l'expérience.
> Non ?
> 
> ...


En fait c'est visiblement beaucoup plus compliqué que ça. A la portance que tu évoque, s'ajoute un effet gyroscopique.
Il faut noter que le rôle de la portance étant de compenser la force d'attraction terrestre, on pourrait penser que son effet doit être totalement différent en micro gravité: la portance vers le haut existe toujours (en présence d'air) alors que la force vers le bas est négligeable. A vitesse égale la logique voudrait que le boomerang monte. Il faudrait donc le lancer beaucoup moins fort pour réduire la portance.
A l'inverse l'effet gyroscopique ne dépend pas de la présence ou non d'une force vers le bas mais seulement d'une rotation du boomerang dans l'air. Il semble donc logique que le boomerang revienne aussi dans cette situation.
Là ou ça se complique et ou j'ai du mal a comprendre (et c'est ce qui fait l'intérêt de l'expérience) c'est que les 2 conditions sont contradictoires en microgravité: il ne faut pas le lancer trop fort pour ne pas qu'il monte mais il faut qu'il tourne vite pour revenir. 
Au final, j'aurais tendance a penser que même si il revient, sa trajectoire doit être sensiblement différente de celle observée dans les conditions habituelles.
2 autre liens encore plus détaillés sur la physique du boomerang:
http://plus.maths.org/issue7/features/boomerangs/index.html
http://www.researchsupporttechnologies.com/boomerang_site/boomerang1.htm
Quoi qu'il en soit j'adore ce genre d'expériences a priori saugrenues mais en fait super complexes.

Par contre il est clair que lancé dans le vide, le boomerang ne reviendra à son point de départ que si l'univers est courbe


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre il est clair que lancé dans le vide, le boomerang ne reviendra à son point de départ que si l'univers est courbe



Encore faudra-t-il que sa courbure (de l'univers) soit positive, ce qui n'est pas encore démontré, et qu'il soit lancé suffisamment fort, car si la gravité est la moins intense des quatre forces qui régissent notre univers, il n'en reste pas moins qu'elle est celle dont la portée est la plus grande, virtuellement illimitée, et que donc il n'existe aucun point dans notre univers qui connaisse une réelle apesanteur autre que transitoire !


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait c'est visiblement beaucoup plus compliqué que ça.



 :love:



jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre il est clair que lancé dans le vide, le boomerang ne reviendra à son point de départ que si l'univers est courbe



Imagine la tête des générations futures et lointaines qui, un beau jour (ou peut-être une nuit) de l'an de grâce XX XXX, voir XXX XXX verront un boomerang multicolore se diriger en tournant vers la terre ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore faudra-t-il que sa courbure (de l'univers) soit positive, ce qui n'est pas encore démontré, et qu'il soit lancé suffisamment fort, car si la gravité est la moins intense des quatre forces qui régissent notre univers, il n'en reste pas moins qu'elle est celle dont la portée est la plus grande, virtuellement illimitée, et que donc il n'existe aucun point dans notre univers qui connaisse une réelle apesanteur autre que transitoire !



Certes...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2008)

Messieurs à genoux!
En ce jour de l'an de grâce 2008, le niveau du bar s'est élevé (transitoirement) au delà de la température rectale moyenne.

Merci Mackie!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2008)

(les genoux à terre)... C'est pas sur Macbidouille qu'on verrait ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> (les genoux à terre)... C'est pas sur Macbidouille qu'on verrait ça...



et surtout, sans faute...


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et surtout, sans faute...



T'es pas là en ce moment, toi ? T'as raté le bus ? 

(Contrairement aux apparences, cette question et son éventuelle réponse sont bien dans le sujet ! )

_ "De nombreux acteurs "anciens" dAB font leur retour également en tant que présentateurs : Patrick Puydebat, Laure Guibert, Lynda Lacoste (respectivement Nicolas, Bénédicte et Lynda de Hélène et les garçons) ou encore Babsie Steger (Hilguegue de __Salut les Musclés). Il est à noter aussi que Nathalie Marquay et Isabelle Bouysse présenteront elles aussi une émission chacune. Le retour du célèbre Dr Klein est aussi prévu !"_


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> T'es pas là en ce moment, toi ? T'as raté le bus ?
> 
> (Contrairement aux apparences, cette question et son éventuelle réponse sont bien dans le sujet ! )
> 
> _ "De nombreux acteurs "anciens" d&#8217;AB font leur retour également en tant que présentateurs : Patrick Puydebat, Laure Guibert, Lynda Lacoste (respectivement Nicolas, Bénédicte et Lynda de Hélène et les garçons) ou encore Babsie Steger (Hilguegue de __Salut les Musclés). Il est à noter aussi que Nathalie Marquay et Isabelle Bouysse présenteront elles aussi une émission chacune. Le retour du célèbre Dr Klein est aussi prévu !"_


:afraid:


----------



## al02 (22 Mars 2008)

Debout, mes frères, pour commémorer le 40ème anniversaire du mouvement du 22 mars !  

A la radio de l'époque, il était toujours question de cons, de bandits... etc...  

En fait, il s'agissait d'étudiants voulant tenir le haut du pavé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> En fait, il s'agissait d'étudiants voulant tenir *le haut du pavé*.



Mais qui ne sont jamais parvenus à leurs fins, car ils étaient obligés de le tenir par en dessous pour pouvoir le lancer


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :afraid:



Le smilley semble de circonstance ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2008)

Ben au moins, celles ci ne piqueront pas de l'audience à ARTE


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore faudra-t-il que sa courbure (de l'univers) soit positive, ce qui n'est pas encore démontré, et qu'il soit lancé suffisamment fort, car si la gravité est la moins intense des quatre forces qui régissent notre univers, il n'en reste pas moins qu'elle est celle dont la portée est la plus grande, virtuellement illimitée, et que donc il n'existe aucun point dans notre univers qui connaisse une réelle apesanteur autre que transitoire !



Si elle est transitoire, ça expliquerait pourquoi le boomerang ne monte pas


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2008)

La légion d'honneur C. Clavier, Bernadette Chirac...

Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas, je croyais que la Légion d'honneur devait "récompenser" certaines personnes pour _"services militaires ou civils rendus à la Nation"_. Est-ce que cela à changer ? Pour vous cela représente quoi cette Légion d'Honneur ?

Si quelqu'un peut éclairer la lanterne d'une p'tite Helvète


----------



## two (23 Mars 2008)

Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> *ordre national de la Légion d&#8217;honneur* est la plus haute décoration honorifique française. Elle a été instituée le 19 mai 1802 par Napoléon Bonaparte. Elle récompense les _mérites éminents_ militaires ou civils rendus à la Nation.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2008)

Et alors ?

C. C a rendu un immense service civil à la nation en remplaçant Louis de Funès au pied levé, nan ?  :sick: :casse: :modo:


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> La légion d'honneur C. Clavier, Bernadette Chirac...
> 
> Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas, je croyais que la Légion d'honneur devait "récompenser" certaines personnes pour _"services militaires ou civils rendus à la Nation"_. Est-ce que cela à changer ? Pour vous cela représente quoi cette Légion d'Honneur ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut éclairer la lanterne d'une p'tite Helvète





two a dit:


> Wikipedia a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > ordre national de la Légion d&#8217;honneur est la plus haute décoration honorifique française. Elle a été instituée le 19 mai 1802 par Napoléon Bonaparte. Elle récompense les mérites éminents militaires ou civils rendus à la Nation.


Le mieux est d'aller sur le site de la _Grande Chancellerie_...  

Pendant longtemps, la Légion d'honneur a été décernée avec parcimonie...
Un des premiers titulaires célèbres (non militaire) fut Robert Surcouf...
Si vous voulez chercher quelqu'un... 

Personnellement, la Légion d'honneur me paraît avoir dévié (?) un peu de son "but" originel, la décerner étant devenu au vu du "tableau" récent (une vingtaine ou trentaine d'années), un moyen de "récompenser" des affinités politiques ou personnelles _(j'pe pas te filer un ministère ou "poste" quelconque; alors j'te file la Légion d'honneur...)_...
_(c'est une impression toute personnelle et subjective  )_


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Si quelqu'un peut éclairer la lanterne d'une p'tite Helvète



Mais volontiers, c'est très simple, en fait, l'immence service qu'ils ont tous deux rendus à la nartion française a été d'appeler à voter pour qui tu sais, ce qui, de son point de vue à lui, répond à la définition, et vu que c'est lui qui décide des attributions ... 

Bon, d'accord, Napo doit un peu se retourner dans son tombeau des invalides, mais qui va y prêter attention ?


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Personnellement, la Légion d'honneur me paraît avoir dévié (?) un peu de son "but" originel, la décerner étant devenu au vu du "tableau" récent (une vingtaine ou trentaine d'années), un moyen de "récompenser" des affinités politiques ou personnelles _(j'pe pas te filer un ministère ou "poste" quelconque; alors j'te file la Légion d'honneur...)_...
> _(c'est une impression toute personnelle et subjective  )_



Merci tirhum

C'est aussi mon impression mais n'étant pas toujours très au courant des pratiques dans votre Hexagone, je me demandais si c'était une vision déformée depuis mon île extra-communautaire ou une réalité


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, Napo doit un peu se retourner dans son tombeau des invalides, mais qui va y prêter attention ?



C'est peut-être pas lui !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2008)

Attention, le président vous surveille.  

Va falloir faire gaffe à ce qu'on raconte sur ce forum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Attention, le président vous surveille.
> 
> Va falloir faire gaffe à ce qu'on raconte sur ce forum.



Dis donc, toi, tu serais pas en train de critiquer une initiative démocratique de notre futur maréchal-président à vie ? :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, toi, tu serais pas en train de critiquer une initiative démocratique de notre futur maréchal-président à vie ? :hein:


Que nenni. Ce serait un crime de lèse-majesté.  

M'sieur Princen, si vous nous lisez


----------



## gros tony is back (25 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, toi, tu serais pas en train de critiquer une initiative démocratique de notre futur maréchal-président à vie ? :hein:



démocratique? c'est un mot qui va disparaitre du dictionnaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

gros tony is back a dit:


> démocratique? c'est un mot qui va disparaitre du dictionnaire



Hein ?  Mais pas du tout, tu as déjà regardé la liste des pays qui ont (avaient) "démocratique" dans leur intitulé ?


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Attention, le président vous surveille.
> 
> Va falloir faire gaffe à ce qu'on raconte sur ce forum.



OUahhhhhh j'ai peur..... 
A propos Nico, puisque tu es partout, Carla a oublié le pain 
A+

Ps: plus sérieusement j'espère que le contenu sensible ne correspond pas juste aux sms de cecilia... Il y a aussi la sortie d'un tout nouveau sniffeur pour la police d'après ce que j'ai entendu récemment.... être élu sur des bases people je veux bien mais faut assumer après....



gros tony is back a dit:


> démocratique? c'est un mot qui va disparaitre du dictionnaire



ça a jamais existé on est dans un monde DEMAGOCRATIQUE!
A+


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2008)

Je vous rappelle l&#8217;existence du comptoir : merci !


----------



## Macuserman (26 Mars 2008)

Thierry Gilardi est mort...49 ans, crise cardiaque ! 

Condoléances à sa femme, 3 enfants :


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

tu t'es trompé de fil&#8230;


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2008)

noir c'est noir&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Mars 2008)

Les flemish ne savent pas parler aux enfants ? Ah, non, certains sont juste très cons.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les flemish ne savent pas parler aux enfants ? Ah, non, certains sont juste très cons.



Je vois que M. Quatremer continue dans le sensationnalisme et dans les demi-vérités. 

Il oublie de dire que :
Cette petite commune, bien qu'à 20 kilomètres de Bruxelles, est bien une commune flamande et en tant que telle le personnel communal n'est pas censé parler (ou comprendre) le français
C'est une petite commune et elle ne dispose effectivement pas du personnel nécessaire pour encadrer beaucoup d'enfants, d'où ce règlement (stupide il est vrai) où il est recommandé d'accepter uniquement les enfants parlant un minimum le néerlandais
Même la région flamande n'est pas d'accord avec ce règlement et va mener une enquête
Alors elle est où la politique anti-francophone? C'est juste de la stupidité des autorités communales mais en aucun cas un problème communautaire.

Je crois que M. Quatremer devrait revoir un peu l'histoire récente de la Belgique : il y a eu dans le passé des crises  beaucoup plus grave que celle que nous avons connu récemment. Il y a même eu une année où 4 ou 5 gouvernement se sont succédé à la suite. C'est bizarre, malgré tout que M. Quatremer disait pendant les mois de crise, la monarchie n'est pas tombée, on a un gouvernement et la NVA se retrouve dans les cordes (même Yves Leterme a dit que la NVA n'allait pas lui dire comment gouverner le pays). On finit toujours par trouver un compromis, les hommes politiques ne sont pas stupides, ils n'allaient pas plonger le pays (et donc aussi la région flamande) dans le chaos juste à des fins électoralistes. 

Personnellement, je commence un peu à en avoir marre de ses billets simplistes et anti-flamand. La réalité est beaucoup plus complexe que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Un pan de l'Antarctique a commencé à se désintégrer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Personnellement, je commence un peu à en avoir marre de ses billets simplistes et anti-flamand. La réalité est beaucoup plus complexe que ça...



Tiens, il se rattrape un peu (ajout à la fin de son billet)...


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je vois que M. Quatremer continue dans le sensationnalisme et dans les demi-vérités.
> 
> Il oublie de dire que :
> Cette petite commune, bien qu'à 20 kilomètres de Bruxelles, est bien une commune flamande et en tant que telle le personnel communal n'est pas censé parler (ou comprendre) le français
> ...




Mon gloup-gloup.

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'auteur du billet, et le titre raccoleur qu'il lui avait donné ne me plaisait pas, c'est pour ça que j'ai changé d'accroche.
Il n'empêche que, de mon point de vue :
- Aucune raison administrative ou économique ne peut raisonnablement justifier une mesure de ce type. La raison avancée est elle-même débile. Pour avoir eu affaire à des enfants de toutes nationalités, et leur avoir enseigné le ski, je peux te garantir, comme le feraient tous les bons professionnels de l'enfance, que tu n'as pas besoin de parler la langue de l'enfant pour qu'il te comprenne sur les sujets essentiels comme la discipline ou la sécurité.
- Si les francophones ne sont pas acceptés au nom de ce principe, je n'ose imaginer à quelle sauce seront accommodés les enfants germanophones, hispanophones, anglophones, etc... Il n'y a donc pas d'étrangers, pas de touristes, pas de résidents européens, dans ce coin de la Belgique ?
Que le règlement soit finalement invalidé sera une bonne chose. Mais que des autorités communales puissent imaginer les mettre en &#339;uvre est symptomatique d'une véritable dérive d'une partie (petite ?) de la communauté flamande vers le développement séparé des communautés linguistiques belges.
Et le "développement séparé", ça pue. Comment on dit, en flamand, développement séparé ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> je peux te garantir, comme le feraient tous les bons professionnels de l'enfance, que tu n'as pas besoin de parler la langue de l'enfant pour qu'il te comprenne sur les sujets essentiels comme la discipline ou la sécurité.


Le coup de pied au cul (ou le bâton de ski dans la tronche) c'est un peu l'espéranto des garderies


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon gloup-gloup.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'auteur du billet, et le titre raccoleur qu'il lui avait donné ne me plaisait pas, c'est pour ça que j'ai changé d'accroche.
> Il n'empêche que, de mon point de vue :
> ...



Je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que ce règlement communal est stupide et que la langue n'est pas vraiment une barrière pour les enfants. 

Je suis aussi tout à fait d'accord pour dire qu'il y a certaines dérives (le droit au logement dans un commune autour de Bruxelles demande au futurs habitants des logements sociaux de se mettre au néerlandais*, l'extrême-droite, etc).

Ce que je n'aime pas c'est le dernier paragraphe de son article (avant ajout) qui est à vomir. Cela fait déjà un bout de temps qu'il présente les flamands de cette façon, hors à moins d'aller boire un verre dans un café du vlaams belang, les francophones, les touristes en général, seront toujours bien accueillis en Flandre. Évidemment, on peut s'amuser à retrouver des articles de presse où les choses se sont mal passées (il y a des cons partout), mais personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes.

P.S. : désolé pour le ton un peu agressif du message précédent mais c'était bien sur le journaliste que j'étais fâché.


----------



## al02 (26 Mars 2008)

Petit message personnel.

Un macgéen cherchait sur ce forum une copie d'un émission passée dimanche soir sur France 3.
Je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver son message, alors je lance une bottle à la mer.

*Voici les futures diffusions de cette émission :*

*Documentaire :*
_Dans les coulisses d'un voyage présidentiel : Sarkozy en Inde janvier 2008 :_

*France 3 :*
	-  mercredi 26 mars à 3h15 (ce soir)

*France 5 :*
	- dimanche 30 mars à 16h50 et 22h30
	- jeudi 3 avril à 16h35

A lui de mettre une cassette !!  

Et de me filer un coup de boule. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2008)

Message personnel: le petit Mackie attend son papa près du rayon bière...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Suite et fin : Le règlement de Liedekerke est illégal


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2008)

Lu dans le journal L'Union de Reims:




> *Municipales : l'incroyable coquille qui a échappé à tous*
> SANS la sagacité de l'un de nos lecteurs, nous ne l'aurions sans doute pas vue nous-même. Il est vrai qu'il faut des yeux de lynx pour la découvrir. Elle se trouve au niveau des logos des quatre composantes de la majorité de gauche. _*En dessous du sigle « PCF », alors qu'on s'attend à lire « Parti communiste français », on lit en fait « PETIT CHOMEUR FRANCAIS ».*_ En capitales dans le texte. Passé l'étonnement amusé, on s'interroge tout naturellement sur la façon dont une telle énormité a pu se produire. Mauvaise blague ? Ce serait prendre un risque bien trop grand.
> L'explication la plus plausible se trouve plus sûrement du côté d'internet. Certains sites proposent en effet des sigles détournés de leur sens initial. C'est le cas par exemple de « labricotblanc.fr », qui propose des tee-shirts portant en gros le sigle « PCF » et, juste en dessous, l'inscription « Petit Chômeur Français ». En voulant télécharger trop rapidement le logo du PCF, ceux qui ont préparé ce bulletin se sont-ils ainsi fait piéger ? Rien d'impossible.
> En tout cas, les responsables de la campagne ne se sont aperçus de rien dans un premier temps, puisque le bulletin de vote porte bien la traditionnelle inscription « Vu les candidat(e)s », sur le côté de la feuille.
> Du côté de l'imprimeur, on dit avoir aussitôt mis au pilon les bulletins comportant la coquille. Certains de ces bulletins sont, malgré tout, arrivés dans la boîte aux lettres des électeurs.








:rateau: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

un truc comme ça suffit à faire annuler une élection...


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un truc comme ça suffit à faire annuler une élection...



De plus, les professions de foi de certains candidats ne sont jamais arrivées dans les boites à lettres.
La Poste était en grève et n'a pas livré les enveloppes en temps voulu.


----------



## al02 (27 Mars 2008)

Ça lui fait une belle jambe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Ça lui fait une belle jambe !


Le jour où il faudra un nouvel anus, il lui grefferont une nouvelle jambe.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Ça lui fait une belle jambe !



une copine de Sonnyboy?


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

«J'étais un producteur de matérialité. J'en ai honte. A l'avenir, je veux être un fabricant de concepts. Ce sera plus utile», déclare P. Starck.


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2008)

C'est toi qui a posté le premier commentaire ?!... 
_(celui de 18h27, 'videmment !)..._


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est toi qui a posté le premier commentaire ?!...
> _(celui de 18h27, 'videmment !)..._



Non, mais j'aurais pu l'écrire !  

Il a vu la lumière, Starck ? :mouais:

_"Le créateur de nombre de produits de consommation, incontournable depuis les années 1980, se fait le pourfendeur du matérialisme: l'homme n'a besoin de «rien de matériel», seulement de «capacité à aimer»,«intelligence», d'«humour» et d'«éthique», assure-t-il."_


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Non, mais j'aurais pu l'écrire !
> 
> Il a vu la lumière, Starck ? :mouais:
> 
> _"Le créateur de nombre de produits de consommation, incontournable depuis les années 1980, se fait le pourfendeur du matérialisme: l'homme n'a besoin de «rien de matériel», seulement de «capacité à aimer»,«intelligence», d'«humour» et d'«éthique», assure-t-il."_



et d'un ou deux carrés de moquette à fumer...


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mars 2008)

Epidémie de rougeole en Suisse

Vaccinez-vous merde...

Et oui... la rougeole tue encore de nos jours...


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Epidémie de rougeole en Suisse
> 
> Vaccinez-vous merde...
> 
> Et oui... la rougeole tue encore de nos jours...


ça fait un moment qu'on a pas vu Webo.. non ?


----------



## al02 (29 Mars 2008)

Le SIDA est là, mettons-y le OLLA holà !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ça fait un moment qu'on a pas vu Webo.. non ?



Ouais ouais. Si on boit beaucoup d'alcool, ça tue le virus?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais ouais. Si on boit beaucoup d'alcool, ça tue le virus?



Oui, indirectement : ça tue le bonhomme, sans lequel le virus ne peut pas survivre


----------



## jeromemac (30 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, indirectement : ça tue le bonhomme, sans lequel le virus ne peut pas survivre



ouais mais la viande morte ça crée d'autre maladie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Epidémie de rougeole en Suisse
> 
> Vaccinez-vous merde...
> 
> Et oui... la rougeole tue encore de nos jours...



Si c'est comme pour Tchernobyl, alors on est sauvés... Les méchants microbes vont s'arrêter à la frontière...


----------



## al02 (31 Mars 2008)

Vu sur le Web :

Lundi 31 mars - St Benjamin Offrez-lui des fleurs avec Aquarelle.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2008)

Jean Nouvel honoré et un peu surpris par le prix Pritzker

Le KKL de Luzern


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

*L'Elysée lance une mission pour sauver le point-virgule :mouais:

*_ pour un peut qu'ils lisent MacG, on aura peut être droit au sauvetage du PonkHead :mouais: _*
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *L'Elysée lance une mission pour sauver le point-virgule :mouais:
> 
> *_ pour un peut qu'ils lisent MacG, on aura peut être droit au sauvetage du PonkHead :mouais: _*
> *



Toujours ce sens si aigu des priorités qui nous laisse béat d'admiration


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *L'Elysée lance une mission pour sauver le point-virgule :mouais:
> 
> *_ pour un peut qu'ils lisent MacG, on aura peut être droit au sauvetage du PonkHead :mouais: _*
> *


C'est vrai ; on dit qu'il faut faire des phrases courtes ; alors le point virgule est de moins en moins utilisé ; heureusement il y a l'informatique pour sauver ce pauvre point virgule ; en effet il est beaucoup utilisé en programmation ;


Heu... ça va ? J'ai bien contribué à la sauvegarde du point virgule ?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

Accchhhh;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;oué alors


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *L'Elysée lance une mission pour sauver le point-virgule :mouais:
> 
> *_ pour un peut qu'ils lisent MacG, on aura peut être droit au sauvetage du PonkHead :mouais: _*
> *



Pour peu qu'ils lisent le calendrier, il se pourrait même qu'ils crent un point-virgule citoyen taxé à 19,6%


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toujours ce sens si aigu des priorités qui nous laisse béat d'admiration


OUais, bientôt il y aura des recommandations et de projets de loi pour sauver les points virgules sans logis, les points virgules en phase terminale, le droit à la mort digne du point virgule, l'obligation de jouer à la guitare avec un point virgule... 

Bientôt la journée du point virgule...

Allons y déguisons nous en ponctuation en mal de vivre, et réclamons pleins de trucs... moi je choisis l'espace insécable (courageux, mais pas téméraire non plus, hein )


Le petit garçon tirant sur le complet d'Angela : _Diiiis, eeeh, copine, tu les mets toi les points virgules ? Allllez diiiis ?_
Angela : _Ach ! Scheiße ! ché encor eine kleine truk ki me colleuh ach la brodequin !_


----------



## al02 (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *L'Elysée lance une mission pour sauver le point-virgule :mouais:
> 
> *_ pour un peut qu'ils lisent MacG, on aura peut être droit au sauvetage du PonkHead :mouais: _*
> *



Boisson d'Avril ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> OUais, bientôt il y aura des recommandations et de projets de loi pour sauver les points virgules sans logis, les points virgules en phase terminale, le droit à la mort digne du point virgule, l'obligation de jouer à la guitare avec un point virgule...
> 
> Bientôt la journée du point virgule...
> 
> Allons y déguisons nous en ponctuation en mal de vivre, et réclamons pleins de trucs... moi je choisis l'espace insécable (courageux, mais pas téméraire non plus, hein )


Sans oublier pour les élèves de CM2 l(obligation de porter la mémoire d'un point virgule disparu.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Boisson d'Avril ?


Abuse pas du point d'interrogation toi  on vas se faire capter :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *L'Elysée lance une mission pour sauver le point-virgule :mouais:
> 
> *_ pour un peut qu'ils lisent MacG, on aura peut être droit au sauvetage du PonkHead :mouais: _*
> *



A la réflexion, cette info aurait comme une odeur, nan ? C'est moi, ou ça sent le poisson ? :mouais:


Je me souviens d'une grande première chirurgicale, en 77 ou 78, où à l'hôpital Henri Mondor de Créteil, avait eu lieu la première greffe de la prostate *;* même nature d'info ?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A la réflexion, cette info aurait comme une odeur, nan ? C'est moi, ou ça sent le poisson ?


Grug n'y est pour rien, je peux l'assurer :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Grug n'y est pour rien, je peux l'assurer :rateau:



T'as vérifié son alibi ? :modo:


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

Le conducteur d'une Ford Tourneo Connect, qui ne peut dépasser les 170km/h, a été flashé le 11 janvier à 324 km/h entre Remiremont et Bussang (Vosges). Selon un concessionnaire de la marque pour que ce véhicule _«atteigne 324 km/h, il faudrait considérablement l'alléger, *lui enlever la boîte de vitesse, les sièges, les vitres, la carrosserie et peut-être même le moteur*»_. 

[Source]


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> [Source]



Ben ... Après 45 mn de scrolldown et (il faut bien l'avouer) quelques lectures  intéressantes , j'ai pas trouvé ton info en suivant ton lien


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A la réflexion, cette info aurait comme une odeur, nan ? C'est moi, ou ça sent le poisson ? :mouais:



Il n'est plus très frais alors parce que ça fait au moins 15 jours qu'il est sorti de l'eau


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans oublier pour les élèves de CM2 l(obligation de porter la mémoire d'un point virgule disparu.



Il le font déjà avec tout ces smileys


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le conducteur d'une Ford Tourneo Connect, qui ne peut dépasser les 170km/h, a été flashé le 11 janvier à 324 km/h entre Remiremont et Bussang (Vosges). Selon un concessionnaire de la marque pour que ce véhicule _«atteigne 324 km/h, il faudrait considérablement l'alléger, *lui enlever la boîte de vitesse, les sièges, les vitres, la carrosserie et peut-être même le moteur*»_.
> 
> [Source]



Pour avoir pratiqué quelques Vosgiens à une époque post pubère ou aucune boisson aussi exotique soit elle ne nous faisait peur (bon, sauf le beaujolais nouveau , faut pas déconner non plus hein !), bref, pour avoir fait la fête à plusieurs reprise dans cette région disons... "isolée", il existe dans ce triangle des Bermudes Français des "liquides" (je n'ose dire boisson) capables sans aucun doute de propulser n'importe quel véhicule à moteur à explosion (là, "moteur à explosion" prend tout son sens) à plu de 300 km/h... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour avoir pratiqué quelques Vosgiens à une époque post pubère ou aucune boisson aussi exotique soit elle ne nous faisait peur (bon, sauf le beaujolais nouveau , faut pas déconner non plus hein !), bref, pour avoir fait la fête à plusieurs reprise dans cette région disons... "isolée", il existe dans ce triangle des Bermudes Français des "liquides" (je n'ose dire boisson) capables sans aucun doute de propulser n'importe quel véhicule à moteur à explosion (là, "moteur à explosion" prend tout son sens) à plu de 300 km/h... :rateau:



Je ne pensais pas qu'un Vosgien puisse aller si vite. j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'un Vosgien c'est un Suisse qui n'a pas réussi à aller jusqu'en Belgique... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ... Après 45 mn de scrolldown et (il faut bien l'avouer) quelques lectures  intéressantes , j'ai pas trouvé ton info en suivant ton lien



Et dans la colonne de gauche "brèves en hors d'uvre", tu vois la croix de Lorraine ou mon info, fesses d'huitre ?!  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> fesses d'huitre ?!  :love:



Tiens, celle là, je la connaissais pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et dans la colonne de gauche "brèves en hors d'&#339;uvre", tu vois la croix de Lorraine ou mon info, fesses d'huitre ?!  :love:


Je dois dire que moi-même, je n'avais pas trouvé.  :rose: 

Mais bon, je ne suis pas une référence. :rateau: 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, celle là, je la connaissais pas



C'est que tu n'as jamais regardé un film avec Eddy Murphy.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Flying penguins found by BBC programme


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Un serveur écologique


----------



## coufra (1 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
En ce premier avril la Fnac propose à ses adhérents une offre d'achat pour avril.
Photoshop Elements 6 mac au prix de 70,40 euros 88 euros soit une réduction de 20%.
Cette offre est intéressante sauf qu'elle n'est valable jusqu'au 30 avril et que les délais de livraison sont de 4 à 9 semaines.
C'est un vrai poisson....


----------



## al02 (1 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Un serveur écologique





> le PipO AX Fish&Hamster 4000, est un tout nouveau modèle de serveur fonctionnant intégralement au jus de *poisson*.



Oui !!


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, celle là, je la connaissais pas


moi si... et un paquet


----------



## JPTK (1 Avril 2008)

> *Marie, 13 ans, plus forte que Fourniret*
> 
> Tribunal de Charleville-Mezieres, hier. (photo Reuters)
> Procès. Hier, la jeune fille a raconté comment sa fuite a permis larrestation de laccusé.
> ...



Source libé.



Putain la gamine quoi... quelle force !


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2008)

Suisse : Inviter ses voisins à regarder un Match chez soi est redevable d'une taxe


et si chacun amène son écran ? c'est discutable ?   


Si un ou des MacG'naute Suisses se présentent à une AES en france, faut envoyer un chèque pour avoir le droit de se les partager ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2008)

Le premier enregistrement audio  

Ecoutez, c'est le tube de l'été.


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2008)

Pour 24.000 dollars (15.000 euros), une agence de voyage new-yorkaise propose aux fans de "Sex and the City" de vivre dans la peau des héroïnes de la série télévisée : dépenser des sommes astronomiques en chaussures et sacs de luxe, se faire dorloter dans les plus beaux spas de la ville et déguster des Cosmopolitan dans les bars et boîtes de nuit de la série.


L'Indonésie a demandé à ses fournisseurs d'accès à internet de fermer l'accès au site YouTube, sur lequel peut être vu le film hostile au Coran du député néerlandais d'extrême-droite Geert Wilders.


----------



## kisbizz (2 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour 24.000 dollars (15.000 euros), une agence de voyage new-yorkaise propose aux fans de "Sex and the City" de vivre dans la peau des héroïnes de la série télévisée : dépenser des sommes astronomiques en chaussures et sacs de luxe, se faire dorloter dans les plus beaux spas de la ville et déguster des Cosmopolitan dans les bars et boîtes de nuit de la série.



parfait !!!

on part quand ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2008)

Un enfant de 9 ans se tire avec 10 000 dollars  



> L'enfant, qui avait fugué jeudi dernier avec un sac de dollars destinés à payer le pèlerinage à La Mecque de son père, s'est offert une PlayStation3 et un tas de gadgets, a expliqué le quotidien Republika.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2008)

Il aurait eu 80 ans aujourd'hui...

[DM]x27mn7[/DM]​


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il aurait eu 80 ans aujourd'hui...



Une petite merveille, ce film... 
Merci web'o !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Une petite merveille, ce film...
> Merci web'o !



Au cas où, il y a une deuxième partie.  La voici.

[DM]x27obb[/DM]​


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Avril 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai une petite merveille de film.
Avec en premier rôle un type nommé Max Mosley.
Vous connaissez ? 
Le lien pour la vidéo est tout en haut de l'article, après la photo du beau gosse. 







Prévenez les fans de F1, ils vont adorer le virage du patron cracheur....


----------



## al02 (2 Avril 2008)

«Mosquito» : le répulsif sonore anti-jeunes
 On devient franchement cons en France ! 



> il a été rebaptisé en 2006 « *Beethoven* » par la société de distribution de systèmes de sécurité IBP-France, pour des raisons de marketing.



Quel humour : comme chacun sait, Beethoven était atteint d'_absurdité_. 



> En revanche, la Belgique demeure totalement opposée à ce procédé discriminatoire selon ses élus qui se mobilisent pour que l&#8217;Union européenne interdise l&#8217;utilisation des «Beethoven».


Comme quoi les belges sont moins crétins que nous.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

ça y est, jpmiss a remis ça&#8230; 






ah ces gens de La Horde&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> «Mosquito» : le répulsif sonore anti-jeunes
> On devient franchement cons en France !
> 
> 
> ...


Eh bien moi qui entend les grésillement des tubes fluorescents, des tubes cathodiques, des transformateurs même de basse tension et l'ensemble des appareils anti-moustiques sonores... vais souffrir alors :casse::affraid::sick:

Au lieu de traiter les gens comme des animaux sauvages... qu'ils traitent par les moyens d'éducation, en amont... 
A ce compte là, on peut aussi faire un appareil anti-vieux pour qu'ils arrêtent d'emmerder le monde en se comportant comme des vieux PittBulls hargneux sans compter les odeurs et les auréoles qu'ils laissent sur les sièges dans les transports en communs ? 
Et puis on pourrait faire des brouilleurs qui ferait planter l'electronique des avions quand ils volent trop près sur les agglomérations se situant dans le giron des aéroports... des mini tasers qui donnerait un sourire électrique aux caissières qui tirent la gueule, un mini lance roquettes guidage laser qui équiperaient les vélos contre les automobilistes qui se croient au commandes d'un char Abraham's...

nana mais vont pas bien

Alors qu'il suffit en toute circonstances de diffuser bien fort un enregistrement de Céline Dion pour obtenir les mêmes effets


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça y est, jpmiss a remis ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens c'est pas Francis Lalanne dans Astérix aux machins-choses ?


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

Alors que le Vélib' est annoncé à Londres courant 2010, ce sont plus de 160 000 utilisateurs parisiens qui, en huit mois, ont fait l'expérience de ce nouveau mode de déplacement écologique et pratique. Mais le succès engendre des dérives. Sur les 15 000 vélos mis en circulation depuis le lancement du service en juillet 2007, presque 10 % du parc total auraient d'ores et déjà été remplacés. Sept cents auraient été volés et autant seraient hors d'usage. Un phénomène que la Ville de Paris et la société de gestion privée Somupi, filiale de JCDecaux qui gère Vélib', veulent endiguer en créant un fichier des personnes à risque.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

Ce week-end aurait dû être décisif pour la certification du format Office Open XML (OOXML) développé par Microsoft : 87 pays, dont la France, sur les 157 que compte l'ISO (International Standardisation Organization), étaient représentés à Genève pour dire si ce format méritait d'être standardisé. A la clé, une garantie de pérennité pour l'avenir des documents Word, Excel ou Powerpoint, écrits et enregistrés sous ce format. Une précédente réunion en septembre s'était soldée par un rejet de la demande de normalisation.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

Les faux souvenirs induits, la vente multi-niveaux, certaines techniques de coaching en entreprise et le datura font partie de la moisson de la Mission interministérielle de vigilance et de lutte contre les dérives sectaires (Miviludes), dans son rapport 2007 publié jeudi 3 avril.


Extraits :
_"Les sectes évoluent mais elles sont toujours là", estime Jean-Michel  Roulet, président de la Miviludes qui souligne qu'à partir de 2000 elles se sont  __"engouffrées" dans le domaine de l'accomplissement de soi, les unes dans  l'humanitaire, les autres dans les techniques de __"recherche de son moi  profond"._
_Le travail sur la mémoire est une des bases de la psychanalyse, en revanche  __"le 'faux souvenir induit' __résulte de techniques d'autosuggestion ou d'une  influence indue qu'exercent certains thérapeutes". *Ceux-ci "manipulent" le patient en l'amenant à se rappeler des abus - souvent à caractère sexuel - subis dans la petite enfance qui constituent le "syndrome du faux souvenir induit", dévastateur pour le patient lui-même et pour sa famille*. Le phénomène est apparu aux Etats-Unis dans la seconde moitié du XXème siècle et __"se développe de manière inquiétante en France"._


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Avril 2008)

Je suis déçu que vous ne soyez pas allé voir de plus près les exploits du patron de la F1 mondiale dans son orgie nazie sado-maso. 
Les méchantes langues disent que, si la vidéo circule, c'est que quelqu'un l'a acheté plus chère que ce que Max a payé les 5 péripathéticiennes pour son petit après-midi. Faut dire que 5 000 $ la séance, c'est un super rapport qualité-prix....



l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai une petite merveille de film.
> Avec en premier rôle un type nommé Max Mosley.
> Vous connaissez ?
> Le lien pour la vidéo est tout en haut de l'article, après la photo du beau gosse.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je suis déçu que vous ne soyez pas allé voir de plus près les exploits du patron de la F1 mondiale dans son orgie nazie sado-maso.




Bien sur que si ! 
Mais que veux tu ajouter ?! Si j'avais ses moyens, moi aussi je me ferais des cadeaux comme ca  ! Bon, pas necessairement avec SA mise en scène... :mouais: :afraid:

Par contre, j'ignorais tout de sa famille, et là ca frise le bonheur... :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (3 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je suis déçu que vous ne soyez pas allé voir de plus près les exploits du patron de la F1 mondiale dans son orgie nazie sado-maso.
> Les méchantes langues disent que, si la vidéo circule, c'est que quelqu'un l'a acheté plus chère que ce que Max a payé les 5 péripathéticiennes pour son petit après-midi. Faut dire que 5 000 $ la séance, c'est un super rapport qualité-prix....


Le prix est surprenant (je ne sais même pas si tu as une Alexandra Dupre avec ça). Se laisser filmer également. Il ne connaît peut-être pas les téléphones portables et internet.  

Dans l'actu du jour : Jérôme Kerviel devrait porter plainte pour licenciement abusif


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2008)

La vidéo est bien, le seul problème c'est qu'il est aussi dessus :sick:


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bien sur que si !
> Mais que veux tu ajouter ?! Si j'avais ses moyens, moi aussi je me ferais des cadeaux comme ca  ! Bon, pas necessairement avec SA mise en scène... :mouais: :afraid:



ça te changera de Lila et Gribouille habilléEs en infirmières !!  



Amok a dit:


> Par contre, j'ignorais tout de sa famille, et là ca frise le bonheur... :mouais:



l'horreur, j'aurais dit&#8230; l'horreur&#8230; et cette p*** d'Ecclestone&#8230; 



benjamin a dit:


> Le prix est surprenant (je ne sais même pas si tu as une Alexandra Dupre avec ça). Se laisser filmer également. Il ne connaît peut-être pas les téléphones portables et internet.



c'était peut-être volontaire. Alexandra Dupré, plus maintenant, mais à l'époque de Girls Gone Wild, ça devait être moins cher !! du principe d'antériorité ! 



benjamin a dit:


> Dans l'actu du jour : Jérôme Kerviel devrait porter plainte pour licenciement abusif



un jour, tout ça ne fera plus vomir que moi&#8230; et le parrain des deux gossbo, qui draguent comme ils tueraient, fera encore plus d'émules&#8230; :hein:


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Dans l'actu du jour : Jérôme Kerviel devrait porter plainte pour licenciement abusif



J'aime bien ca ! Le lascar à raison : autant y aller franchement et le plus fou est qu'il a des chances de gagner ! :love:
On vit dans un monde formidable, non ?! 



alèm a dit:


> ça te changera de Lila et Gribouille habilléEs en infirmières !!



:rose::rose::rose:




alèm a dit:


> l'horreur, j'aurais dit l'horreur et cette p*** d'Ecclestone



Nous sommes bien d'accord. Franchement, ca frise le limite pas crédible tellement c'est énorme ! 

_Oswald Mosley, fondateur dans les années 30 de l'Union britannique des fascistes, un parti politique suffisamment à droite pour qu'Hitler en personne assiste à son mariage (chez Joseph Goebbels!) à titre d'invité d'honneur._


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2008)

ce qui se tient au vu des séances sado-masochistes que la petite enflure à moustaches appréciait&#8230;


----------



## benjamin (3 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'était peut-être volontaire. Alexandra Dupré, plus maintenant, mais à l'époque de Girls Gone Wild, ça devait être moins cher !! du principe d'antériorité !



Quand on voit ce que cela donnait, elle pouvait difficilement demander plus.
Alors que maintenant, "Larry Flynt is willing to pay Ashley Alexandra Dupré  the call girl who had something to do with what's-his-name from New York  $1 million to pose for _Hustler_". :king:
La reconversion risque seulement d'être un peu plus difficile pour les Mosley's Girls.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2008)

Wikia, moteur de recherche et confidentialité

Se méfier de la culture


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Se méfier de la culture




Article de merde.
Si vous voulez, on en parle.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Article de merde.
> Si vous voulez, on en parle.



Vas y ! 

En attendant : 
Alain Leclercq, 38 ans, est un des sept salariés de la teinturerie Staf à Hénin-Beaumont à qui on a proposé d'être reclassé au Brésil ou en Turquie, aux salaires locaux de 315 et 230 euros. C'est ça ou la porte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vas y !



+1

Et en attendant, aussi, quelques projets fous pour sauver la planète. _Le réchauffement du climat provoque l&#8217;ébullition dans les cerveaux des scientifiques et des ingénieurs. En parallèle à la réduction des émissions de gaz à effet de serre, ils ont imaginé d&#8217;autres solutions pour s&#8217;en sortir.


_


----------



## Calor45 (3 Avril 2008)

Jugement du faux médecin qui soignait des sciatiques avec des cunnilingus


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2008)

Calor45 a dit:


> Jugement du faux médecin qui soignait des sciatiques avec des cunnilingus



"Certaines n'avaient rien à redire de ces pratiques de ce monsieur".


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> "Certaines n'avaient rien à redire de ces pratiques de ce monsieur".



Damned, je suis fait like a rat !  :rose:  


"_Certaines patientes revenaient; elles y envoyaient même leurs amies_" 
C'est absolument énorme !


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

En exclu macg, les photos du cabinet médical basé sur cette médecine "douce" et qui va bientôt s'ouvrir en Helvetie !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est absolument énorme !



Les "_shakra sexuels bloqués_" aussi


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les "_shakra sexuels bloqués_" aussi



Oui, bah bref : toutes les mêmes, quoi !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En exclu macg, les photos du cabinet médical basé sur cette médecine "douce" et qui va bientôt s'ouvrir en Helvetie !



Tu crois pas si bien dire: Mackie a déjà postulé en tant qu'assistante. "grosss et longue expairience dans le domenne" que c'était écrit sur le CV.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> +1
> 
> Et en attendant, aussi, quelques projets fous pour sauver la planète. _Le réchauffement du climat provoque l&#8217;ébullition dans les cerveaux des scientifiques et des ingénieurs. En parallèle à la réduction des émissions de gaz à effet de serre, ils ont imaginé d&#8217;autres solutions pour s&#8217;en sortir.
> 
> ...





			
				la fin de l'article a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c&#8217;est le gigantisme encore une fois. Le triangle numéro 11, projet de captage de l&#8217;énergie solaire, suppose un ensemble de panneaux solaires de 20.000 km2, grand comme l&#8217;île de Chypre.



Le parfait exemple de fausse bonne idée :

1) selon l'exposition les meilleures estimations fixent à 10 à 15 ans le temps qu'il faut à un panneau solaire pour produire la quantité d'énergie dépensée pour les fabriquer, lui et les batteries qui y sont associées, soit une durée qui peut dépasser sa durée de vie dans certains cas

2) Le premier producteur mondial de batteries et de panneaux solaires est la Chine (80% de la production mondiale), et dans ce pays leur production est le fait d'établissements industriels extrèmement polluants, tant en émissions de CO2 (60g pour produire 1 KW/h de panneau solaire) qu'en production de déchets (métaux lourds, cadmium, plomb ...).

Le bilan est donc au final extrèmement défavorable pour ce type de source d'énergie renouvelable !


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

Ce P77, quel rabat joie ! 

Quoique... "Le triangle numéro 11"

  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le bilan est donc au final extrèmement défavorable



Quand on aime pas, c'est pas une raison pour essayer de dégouter les autres !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ce P77, quel rabat joie !
> 
> Quoique... "Le triangle numéro 11"



C'est tout de même un moyen de produire de l'énergie verte


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

Ouf, j'ai eu peur : tatav lisait le fil ! 

Bon, j'en profite pour répondre à mes MP. Non, Mackie, je ne vais pas bannir l'auteur de ce post et effacer l'info : trouve autre chose pour l'AE qu'une idée non seulement déjà exploitée, mais de plus hors la loi ! A toi d'avoir un peu d'imagination pour proposer sur le pommier de soulager les jambes lourdes et les dos douloureux ! 

C'est valable aussi pour _tous_ les autres. Corses, Picards, Cessez de bloquer ma BAL, merci !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ouf, j'ai eu peur : tatav lisait le fil !



peur  de quoi ?  


et puis pourquoi tu m'espionnes  ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: l'appart de webo est trop bien rangé pour etre vrai ....
> soit il n'y habite pas soit il a une femme de manage a temp complet c'est a dire 24h/24 ...



Et bien, profitons-en: je t'y invite pour venir juger sur pièce.   


Et laisse tes clichés dans l'armoire.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> peur  de quoi ?
> 
> 
> et puis pourquoi tu m'espionnes  ?



Parce que je ne tiens pas à voir nos ressources européennes filer vers la Suisse sous des prétextes fallacieux et linguaux ! 



WebOliver a dit:


> Et bien, profitons-en: je t'y invite pour venir juger sur pièce.



Si t'as besoin d'élan dans la pente, dis le : on va te pousser !


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et bien, profitons-en: je t'y invite pour venir juger sur pièce.
> 
> 
> Et laisse tes clichés dans l'armoire.


Tiens c'est drôle, mais mais vous n'êtes pas à la page, depuis que Webo s'est reconverti dans des  réunions plus lucratives et moins... douteuses chez lui (te vas bien la perruque webo) 

[youtube]3rQQ2DfR0Ys[/youtube]

Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'anglais et surtout l'argo-anglais, désolé faudra vous faire traduire


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le parfait exemple de fausse bonne idée :
> 
> 1) selon l'exposition les meilleures estimations fixent à 10 à 15 ans le temps qu'il faut à un panneau solaire pour produire la quantité d'énergie dépensée pour les fabriquer, lui et les batteries qui y sont associées, soit une durée qui peut dépasser sa durée de vie dans certains cas
> 
> ...



Sans vouloir te vexer, et même si la "bonne idée", j'en suis d'accord avec toi, n'est pas une bonne idée (elle relève plus du vertige des effets de l'arithmétique : la multiplication, c'est magique  que d'un raisonnement sensé), les vérités que tu énonces n'en sont pas, et non  :

1) l'énergie nécessaire à la fabrication d'un panneau solaire représente bien moins de 10 ans de la production (je n'ai pas de chiffres sous la main mais je dois pouvoir en trouver, les dernières données tablent, me semble-t-il sur 2 à 4 ans, ça dépend d'ailleurs de l'endroit où on les met. Effectivement, à l'ombre, il faut un paquet de temps ). Sachant qu'un panneau PV dure normalement plutôt plusieurs dizaines d'années, le bilan final est largement positif (il le resterait d'ailleurs, même s'il fallait 10 ou 12 ans). Par ailleurs, la production/raffinage de pétrole, de charbon, etc. consomme aussi de l'énergie. Il faudrait donc en parallèle prendre en compte cette énergie consommée dans la production d'énergie. (C'est d'ailleurs fait classiquement dans certaines études, indépendamment de la comparaison éventuelle avec des énergies renouvelables)

Autant, il est déraisonnable de dire que les "panneaux" solaires se fabriquent sans énergie par l'opération du saint-esprit (et surtout de croire qu'il suffit de mettre quelques panneaux sur son toit pour faire marcher tous ses halogènes ), autant il faut se méfier des rumeurs ou des informations propagées parfois volontairement et pas toujours exactes.

2) La Chine est le premier producteur de capteurs solaires *thermiques* et non de panneaux solaires *photovoltaïques*. Les capteurs solaires thermiques servent à produire de l'eau chaude, les panneaux photovoltaïques à produire de l'électricité. À part le fait qu'ils utilisent tous deux l'énergie solaire, ils n'ont pas plus de rapport entre eux qu'une tondeuse à gazon et un fer à repasser  Les panneaux photovoltaïques sont pour l'heure produits dans les pays "développés" classiques. Accessoirement, jusqu'à il y a quelques années, la plupart des panneaux PV étaient fabriqués avec les chutes de l'industrie électronique  Ce n'est plus vrai parce que les besoins en silicium mono/poly cristallin dépassent maintenant largement le volume des chutes de l'industrie électronique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Sans vouloir te vexer, et même si la "bonne idée", j'en suis d'accord avec toi, n'est pas une bonne idée (elle relève plus du vertige des effets de l'arithmétique : la multiplication, c'est magique  que d'un raisonnement sensé), les vérités que tu énonces n'en sont pas, et non  :



Je ne suis pas susceptible ... Toi non plus, j'espère  



Luc G a dit:


> 1) l'énergie nécessaire à la fabrication d'un panneau solaire représente bien moins de 10 ans de la production (je n'ai pas de chiffres sous la main mais je dois pouvoir en trouver, les dernières données tablent, me semble-t-il sur 2 à 4 ans, ça dépend d'ailleurs de l'endroit où on les met. Effectivement, à l'ombre, il faut un paquet de temps )



Relis moi mieux :



> 1) selon l'exposition les meilleures estimations fixent à 10 à 15 ans le temps qu'il faut à un panneau solaire pour produire la quantité d'énergie dépensée pour les fabriquer, lui* et les batteries qui y sont associées*, soit une durée qui peut dépasser sa durée de vie dans certains cas



Le panneau seul, c'est effectivement 2 à 4 ans, et la durée de vie est la durée de vie moyenne estimée dans le cadre d'une utilisation massive de tels panneaux, donc tenant compte de l'inévitable taux de dommages accidentels, d'origines naturelles ou non, ainsi que, dans une plus large mesure encore, des vieillissements prématurés et des pertes de rendement qui seront inévitablement générés par les défauts d'entretien dont souffriront un grand nombre d'entre eux dès lors que leur utilisation deviendra banale (eh oui, faut tout prévoir, quand Mackie gerbera sur un panneau solaire, il fera moins d'électricité, forcément (le panneau, pas Mackie))  




Luc G a dit:


> Autant, il est déraisonnable de dire que les "panneaux" solaires se fabriquent sans énergie par l'opération du saint-esprit (et surtout de croire qu'il suffit de mettre quelques panneaux sur son toit pour faire marcher tous ses halogènes ), autant il faut se méfier des rumeurs ou des informations propagées parfois volontairement et pas toujours exactes.



Là, ma source est une ACV (Analyse du Cycle de Vie) menée par l'université de Louvain en Belgique, qui est reconnue comme une référence dans le domaine de l'énergie. Il ne s'agit donc pas à proprement parler d'une rumeur 




Luc G a dit:


> 2) La Chine est le premier producteur de capteurs solaires *thermiques* et non de panneaux solaires *photovoltaïques*.



Non non, j'insiste bien  la Chine est le principal producteur mondial de panneaux photovoltaïques, toujours d'après la même source, qui a d'ailleurs établi un bilan des différentes énergies renouvelables (et non "vertes", quoi que ...) en matière d'émission de CO2, c'est assez parlant, je trouve :

Biomasse : 55g par KW/h produit
Hydroélectrique : 8g par KW/h produit
Eolien : de 9 à 25g par KW/h produit
Solaire photovoltaïque : 60g par KW/h produit

Sans préjudice des autres facteurs de pollution évoqués dans mon post précédent, ainsi que des dommages collatéraux non évoqués.

 .


EDIT : Par ailleurs, la projection de ce qu'il est possible de réaliser en combinant tout ce qu'il est raisonnablement possible de réaliser dans ces domaines amène à conclure que dans le meilleur des cas, ils seront capable de couvrir environ 25% des besoins énergétiques de l'humanité dans une vingtaine d'années (au delà, les projections sont plus hasardeuses en raison de la difficulté à prévoir les progrès qui pourront être fait).


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu crois pas si bien dire: Mackie a déjà postulé en tant qu'assistante. "grosss et l*a*ngue expairience dans le domenne" que c'était écrit sur le CV.


Y'avait une fôte


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2008)

Tu as (presque ) raison pour le deuxième point . La croissance de la Chine est effectivement très élevée, elle s'est classée seconde en 2007 et devrait passer première en 2008 (c'était le Japon en 2007 d'après ce que je sais). En 2006, il n'y avait encore qu'un fabricant chinois dans les 12 premiers mondiaux. Ceci concerne la production de modules qui sont ensuite assemblés en panneaux dans d'autres pays souvent. En fait, je suis plus à jour sur le solaire thermique que sur les statistiques photovoltaïques qui bougent très vite et me concernent moins directement. Donc, j'avais effectivement des torts sur ce point. 

Sur le premier point :


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis moi mieux :
> 
> Le panneau seul, c'est effectivement 2 à 4 ans, et la durée de vie est la durée de vie moyenne estimée dans le cadre d'une utilisation massive de tels panneaux, donc tenant compte de l'inévitable taux de dommages accidentels, d'origines naturelles ou non, ainsi que, dans une plus large mesure encore, des vieillissements prématurés et des pertes de rendement qui seront inévitablement générés par les défauts d'entretien dont souffriront un grand nombre d'entre eux dès lors que leur utilisation deviendra banale (eh oui, faut tout prévoir, quand Mackie gerbera sur un panneau solaire, il fera moins d'électricité, forcément (le panneau, pas Mackie))
> 
> Là, ma source est une ACV (Analyse du Cycle de Vie) menée par l'université de Louvain en Belgique, qui est reconnue comme une référence dans le domaine de l'énergie. Il ne s'agit donc pas à proprement parler d'une rumeur



Effectivement, je ne t'avais pas lu assez bien . Ceci dit, si je te lis ce que tu dis est éventuellement valable pour les installations *en site isolé, non raccordées au réseau*. Vu que pour les installations raccordées au réseau, il n'y a pas de batteries. Or, le marché actuel n'est pas sur les sites isolés. Il y a peu, le plus gros site en France n'atteignait pas 20 kW de puissance crête, tandis que les sites raccordés au réseau en cours d'étude et de réalisation dépassent couramment le MW. Le marché mondial des sites isolés, déjà largement minoritaire en 2004 croit beaucoup moins vite  que celui des installations raccordées. En Europe, 97% de la puissance installée est raccordée au réseau et c'est pareil dans les autres pays développés.Le marché du PV n'est pas aujourd'hui, celui du Sahara mais celui des pays européens, des Etats-Unis et du Japon. La puissance installée dans les autres pays représente 9% du total. (La production chinoise est exportée à 90%°.

Sans batterie, on est entre 2 ou 4 ans et la durée de vie dépasse les 20 ans puisque tous les modules distribués en France sont  la avec une production nominale fixée et une baisse de production d'au plus 20% après 20 ou 25 ans suivant les fournisseurs. (La durée de vie des onduleurs ou de la régulation est un peu plus faible).

Sur les sites isolés (mais ils sont totalement marginaux en termes de puissance installée), la durée de vie des batteries est effectivement plus faible, de l'ordre de 7 à 10 ans sur les installations que l'on avait suivies à une époque. Et le coût économique et énergétique des batteries est élevé.

Mais actuellement, les panneaux photovoltaïques représentent bien l'essentiel du coût économique et énergétique de la puissance installée en PV et leur production représentera entre 5 et 10 fois, sinon plus, l'énergie nécessaire à leur fabrication.

(Mes sources sur les sites raccordés au réseau mes voisins de bureau qui font des études d'installations photovoltaïques et sur les sites isolés les mêmes plus mon travail personnel d'il y a quelques années


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2008)

En fait, les chiffres que je cite sont à prendre dans le cadre de la projection, qui s'inscrit dans le l'optique d'une politique de remplacement massif des énergies fossiles par des énergies renouvelables à l'échelle planétaire, et dans ce cadre, l'équipement du "tiers monde" pauvre en infrastructures rendrait majoritaire la mise en place dans des sites de type "isolés", ce type de site deviendrait vite la règle générale, marginalisant les installations reliées à un réseau.

Ça peut paraître utopique en première approche, mais vu la fin prévisible des stocks de pétrole et de gaz, ça sera ça ou se passer d'énergie à moyen terme, puisque même les feux de cheminée seront vite privés de combustibles (voir ce qui se passe dans les région sub-désertiques d'Afrique, où le déboisement du au besoin en bois de chauffage à provoqué l'accélération foudroyante de la désertification de régions encore fertiles dans les années 1950/1960).


----------



## richard-deux (4 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> «Mosquito» : le répulsif sonore anti-jeunes
> On devient franchement cons en France !
> 
> 
> ...



Ici, tu peux faire le test selon l'âge.

http://www.trianglerouge.be/mosquito/ressources.php


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ici, tu peux faire le test selon l'âge.
> 
> http://www.trianglerouge.be/mosquito/ressources.php



super, ça me dit que j'ai moins de 30 ans


----------



## richard-deux (4 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> super, ça me dit que j'ai moins de 30 ans



 
Moi aussi.
Je ne pensais pas avoir l'ouïe si sensible.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> super, ça me dit que j'ai moins de 30 ans



Maaaaaaiiiiis oui qu't'as l'air encore jeune, ma poulette...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ici, tu peux faire le test selon l'âge.
> 
> http://www.trianglerouge.be/mosquito/ressources.php





Fab'Fab a dit:


> super, ça me dit que j'ai moins de 30 ans



Et moi, moins de 24, ce qui est d'autant plus surprenant, que les 17 paracentèses subies dans mon enfance m'ont épaissi les tympans et ont limité la bande passante de mes oreilles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2008)

Moi, ça me dit que j'en ai 40. A quelques mois près c'est ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2008)

9 minutes 58 de bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Life Before Death


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Avril 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ici, tu peux faire le test selon l'âge.
> 
> http://www.trianglerouge.be/mosquito/ressources.php


 moi j'entends le -18 et le -24 me fais déjà mal aux oreilles... la suite est insoutenable :sick::affraid:


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, les chiffres que je cite sont à prendre dans le cadre de la projection, qui s'inscrit dans le l'optique d'une politique de remplacement massif des énergies fossiles par des énergies renouvelables à l'échelle planétaire, et dans ce cadre, l'équipement du "tiers monde" pauvre en infrastructures rendrait majoritaire la mise en place dans des sites de type "isolés", ce type de site deviendrait vite la règle générale, marginalisant les installations reliées à un réseau.



J'en doute un peu : d'une part, les projections, comme leur nom l'indique, sont des projections  (j'en ai vu pas mal des projections depuis les années 70). D'autre part, même si le PV en site isolé a évidemment un avenir dans certains pays, je rappelle que la majorité de la population des pays en voie de développement (et a fortiori la majorité des besoins électriques) se situe en zone urbaine. Alors, l'installation de panneaux PV indépendants par appartement, ça me paraît un peu difficile. Et la mutualisation des consommations revient bien moins cher que la mise en place de batteries (où ? d'ailleurs, compte tenu des contraintes de sécurité). Donc sites isolés dans les campagnes africaines bien sûr mais à Lagos, Dehli, etc, l'avenir du PV, c'est le réseau (moins coûteux, plus simple à gérer, etc.), éventuellement des réseaux de taille limitée Europe mais du réseau quand même avec du PV complété par d'autres énergies. Stocker l'électricité, malheureusement, reste encore un voeu pieux (et si on le fait un jour de manière intensive, ce sera par des techniques qui n'auront rien à voir avec les batteries actuelles et dont les intrants énergétiques sont impossibles à définir aujourd'hui).

On peut faire du PV sur une maison en isolé pour se faire plaisir mais si la ligne EDF passe à 10 mètres, c'est un exercice politique courageux et un four économique remarquable  Il vaut mieux vendre le courant à EDF et lui en racheter, le différentiel de prix subventionné (par une taxe sur l'électricité et non pas en réalité par EDF) permet de faire une opération économique raisonnable à défaut d'être un jackpot et de produire de l'énergie renouvelable et intelligente.

Par contre, je rappelle qu'en France, le PV en site isolé est largement subventionné dès que l'investissement requis est supérieur à celui nécessaire à l'extension du réseau. Il se fait donc régulièrement et rationnellement des installations de ce type, mais en termes de puissance installée, c'est très faible.


----------



## Galldrian (4 Avril 2008)

Pas mal du tout la vidéo de l'ISS...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ici, tu peux faire le test selon l'âge.
> 
> http://www.trianglerouge.be/mosquito/ressources.php



J'entends à peine le -18 alors que j'ai 15 ans 
Le -24 me fait super mal aux oreilles, le pire c'est le -30, j'ai l'impression que ma tête explose :hein: 
Ensuite, de -40 a +60, c'est super désagréable (quoique le -40, c'est à peine "mieux que le -30) , mais j'peux à peu près supporter :mouais: 


P'tain, z'ont pas intérêt à nous en mettre ces cons


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2008)

T'écoutes ta musique de "dingue", trop fort !... :modo:


----------



## Amok (4 Avril 2008)

Pendant que le monde entier s'interroge sur le bien-fondé d'un boycott des Jeux olympiques d'été de Pékin, en août 2008, certaines organisations non gouvernementales (ONG) sont déjà focalisées sur... l'année 2014 et les JO d'hiver de Sotchi. La ville russe, station balnéaire de la mer Noire, a été choisie en juillet 2007 par les membres du Comité international olympique (CIO), qui l'ont préférée à Salzbourg l'autrichienne et Pyeong Chang la sud-coréenne. D'ores et déjà, les protestations d'ONG russes et internationales abondent, dénonçant les conséquences politiques et écologiques du projet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pendant que le monde entier s'interroge sur le bien-fondé d'un boycott des Jeux olympiques d'été de Pékin, en août 2008, certaines organisations non gouvernementales (ONG) sont déjà focalisées sur... l'année 2014 et les JO d'hiver de Sotchi. La ville russe, station balnéaire de la mer Noire, a été choisie en juillet 2007 par les membres du Comité international olympique (CIO), qui l'ont préférée à Salzbourg l'autrichienne et Pyeong Chang la sud-coréenne. D'ores et déjà, les protestations d'ONG russes et internationales abondent, dénonçant les conséquences politiques et écologiques du projet.


Est-ce qu'on leur a filé les JO en échange de promesses de progrès en matière de démocratie, promesses qu'on aurait hypocritement fait semblant de croire (comme pour Pékin) ?


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2008)

Pour digérer la mozzarella à la dioxine, un bon coup de vin frelaté ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour digérer la mozzarella à la dioxine, un bon coup de vin frelaté ?


Avant de manger de la mozzarella et de boire du vin italien, je vous conseille de prendre vos dispositions.


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2008)

Sauvez la planète, obligez les à  péter comme les kangourous !


----------



## Craquounette (6 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour digérer la mozzarella à la dioxine, un bon coup de vin frelaté ?



Ceci est expliqué par cela :



> Plusieurs maisons prestigieuses sont soupçonnées d'avoir coupé le sangiovese, le cépage dont dépend l'appellation contrôlée du fameux vin toscan, *avec des raisins importés de France*.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Avril 2008)

On reste dans le vin : David contre Goliath...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Avril 2008)

Bhou..... j'entend pas le -18 ..... snif (19 ans)

(Pourtant, j'entend bien le petit clac avant et après....  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2008)

Vu avec quoi sont gérés leurs horaires 




Et la version standard, hein, pas une spéciale qui planterait pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2008)

Eve Angeli rate un rendez-vous à cause de son GPS  



> Ce dimanche, les organisateurs de la Foire-expo de Courtillers, dans la Sarthe, comptaient sur Eve Angeli pour venir leur rendre visite. Mais la jeune femme n'est jamais arrivée à bon port.
> 
> Pas moins de 30 minutes avant le show, la chanteuse a annonçé qu'elle ne viendrait pas. La raison? Elle a confondu Courtille, en Auvergne, avec Courtillers, près de Sablé-sur-Sarthe. Du coup, son GPS l'aurait conduite à 495km de la Sarthe!


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Avril 2008)

Les montagnards aussi râlent contre Pékin.
Et on les comprend.


Quant à Barnier, le savoyard, il n'aime pas la neige, voyez-vous...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2008)

Flop au fisc ....


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Flop au fisc ....



_"J'ai téléphoné au GSM 0477... et j'ai eu le voice mail. 2ème appel : le responsable m'a dit qu'il avait cédé son affaire à un certain Mustafa mais qu'il ne connaissait pas son téléphone."

  
_


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"J'ai téléphoné au GSM 0477... et j'ai eu le voice mail. 2ème appel : le responsable m'a dit qu'il avait cédé son affaire à un certain Mustafa mais qu'il ne connaissait pas son téléphone."
> 
> 
> _



je pense que ce doit être très souvent le cas :rateau:


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2008)

Le jury du prestigieux prix Pulitzer, qui récompense traditionnellement des travaux journalistiques, a décidé, lundi 7 avril, de décerner une mention spéciale au chanteur Bob Dylan. Cette distinction avait déjà été attribuée aux musiciens Thelonious Monk et John Coltrane en 2006 et 2007, mais n'est pas nécessairement décernée tous les ans. L'icône de la musique folk a été distinguée _"pour son profond impact sur la musique populaire et la culture américaine, à travers des compositions lyriques au pouvoir poétique extraordinaire"_, a expliqué le jury Pulitzer.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

Google Earth sur la trace des réfugiés

_Le géant de l'informatique Google a dévoilé une nouvelle caractéristique de son populaire programme de cartes géographiques, qui permettra de suivre les mouvements de réfugiés à travers le monde.
_


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2008)

Aucun doute, Orange-France Télécom mise à plein sur les contenus audiovisuels pour creuser l'écart avec la concurrence. Lundi 7 avril, le premier opérateur français de télécommunications a annoncé le lancement d'"Orange cinéma séries", une offre de films et de séries télévisés en exclusivité, grâce à la signature d'un contrat pluriannuel - de plus de quatre ans selon nos informations - avec le studio américain Warner Bros et une des chaînes du groupe, HBO. Orange ne communique pas sur le coût de cette opération. Canal + parle de 100 millions d'euros par an.


----------



## Galldrian (8 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Google Earth sur la trace des réfugiés
> 
> _Le géant de l'informatique Google a dévoilé une nouvelle caractéristique de son populaire programme de cartes géographiques, qui permettra de suivre les mouvements de réfugiés à travers le monde.
> _



C'est bientôt big brother...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> C'est bientôt big brother...



C'est pas vraiment le but :



			
				La libre a dit:
			
		

> Le bureau du Haut Commissariat de l'ONU pour les réfugiés (HCR), qui a collaboré avec Google sur le projet, a déclaré que cette nouvelle caractéristique, baptisée "Google Earth Outreach", facilitera la tâche des opérations humanitaires et aidera le public à comprendre la situation de millions de personnes qui ont dû fuir leurs foyers à cause de la guerre ou de crises.



Faut pas oublier que google c'est aussi une fondation


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment le but :



Oui, mais ... Ces données, tout le monde y aura accès, y compris ceux qui cherchent parfois (souvent) à géno(tru)cider les dits réfugiés ...  L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

Même les spécialistes du mac ont parfois des absences  trop jeunes sans doute 
La vision de l'Apple Lisa par Lionel. Pour les petits jeunes donc, l'engin sur l'affiche semble bien être plutôt un Osborne, le premier (trans)portable. J'en ai vu un en vrai à l'époque et ça avait de la gueule (et du poids!). Je vous laisse le soin de chercher le vrai "Lisa" sur le net.

PS Je n'ai pas mon code d'accés à MacBidouille sous la main, si l'info n'est pas mise à jour, ce serait peut-être bien que quelqu'un envoie un petit mot gentil et discret à Lionel pour qu'il corrige.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Avril 2008)

J'ai pas tout compris de ce que tu dis, mais il me semble que dans son texte, quand il parle du Lisa, il ne fait pas directement référence au transportable de l'affiche du musée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> PS Je n'ai pas mon code d'accés à MacBidouille sous la main, si l'info n'est pas mise à jour, ce serait peut-être bien que quelqu'un envoie un petit mot gentil et discret à Lionel pour qu'il corrige.



It's done


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Même les spécialistes du mac ont parfois des absences  trop jeunes sans doute
> La vision de l'Apple Lisa par Lionel. Pour les petits jeunes donc, l'engin sur l'affiche semble bien être plutôt un Osborne, le premier (trans)portable. J'en ai vu un en vrai à l'époque et ça avait de la gueule (et du poids!). Je vous laisse le soin de chercher le vrai "Lisa" sur le net.
> 
> PS Je n'ai pas mon code d'accés à MacBidouille sous la main, si l'info n'est pas mise à jour, ce serait peut-être bien que quelqu'un envoie un petit mot gentil et discret à Lionel pour qu'il corrige.



oui, il n'a même pas réussi à faire un simple copier-coller du texte de l'expo où il n'y a pas de rapport entre le Lisa et le premier ordinateur portable si on sait lire un peu le français et qu'on fait gaffe aux virgules donc&#8230; Mais quand on ne veut voir qu'une seule chose, on ne voit que celle-là&#8230;

ça rend aveugle donc&#8230; 






et pour le premier Mac Portable (absolument pas Lisa donc), ficelle en a un, c'est assez impressionant aussi ! 

_PS : je ne suis jamais discret, surtout avec les gourous&#8230; _


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et pour le premier Mac Portable (absolument pas Lisa donc), ficelle en a un, c'est assez impressionant aussi !



Oui, il était assez impressionnant et déjà lourd mais le mac portable par rapport à l'Osborne, c'est comme un powerbook par rapport à un powermac comme volume  (à part que l'écran du gros était plus petit que l'écran du petit )

(Et bien sûr Lisa n'était pas portable  enfin pas par moi en tous cas  même si au final il n'était pas forcément plus lourd que l'Osborne qui est sorti un peu plus tôt que Lisa, il me semble)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

A noter aussi, que je ne sais pas si Steve a une fille prénommée Lisa, mais cette bécane (comme le Macintosh, d'ailleurs) a été nommée ainsi car Lisa est une variété de pomme.

Sinon, Luc G a mis dans le mille (scroller jusqu'un peu avant le milieu de la page, juste avant le ZX81).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Avril 2008)

Oui, Jobs à une fille dénommée Lisa, élevée loin de lui par sa compagne.

C'est quand il se rend compte de l'amour qu'il à pour cet enfant mais qu'il ne pourra jamais lui exprimer (car sa mère ne veut plus le voir) qu'il donne son nom à l'ordinateur. (Mais peut-être que c'est le coté romancé de Les Pirates de la Silicon Valey)


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai pas tout compris de ce que tu dis, mais il me semble que dans son texte, quand il parle du Lisa, il ne fait pas directement référence au transportable de l'affiche du musée.



la news a été corrigée  Mais il disait bien initialement que la photo sur l'affiche était celle de Lisa. Je viens d'aller voir sur le forum MacBidouille et il se l'était fait dire là-bas aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> (Mais peut-être que c'est le coté romancé de Les Pirates de la Silicon Valey)



Je pense aussi, car d'après ce que j'ai pu lire (avant la sortie du film), c'est Wozniak qui aurait nommé la machine Lisa, du nom d'une variété de pomme californienne. Mais pour en savoir plus, faudrait revoir la chronologie des évènements.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Oui, Jobs à une fille dénommée Lisa, élevée loin de lui par sa compagne.
> 
> C'est quand il se rend compte de l'amour qu'il à pour cet enfant mais qu'il ne pourra jamais lui exprimer (car sa mère ne veut plus le voir) qu'il donne son nom à l'ordinateur. (Mais peut-être que c'est le coté romancé de Les Pirates de la Silicon Valey)


C'est beau comme un épisode des "Feux de l'amour"ou un de ces téléfllms sentimentaux à la c*n


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai pas tout compris de ce que tu dis, mais il me semble que dans son texte, quand il parle du Lisa, il ne fait pas directement référence au transportable de l'affiche du musée.



rien que ça :



> ils décrivent en préambule le Lisa, ordinateur Apple portant le nom de la fille de Steve Jobs, qui est considéré comme le premier ordinateur portable, sans batterie et pesant 15Kgs



suffit pour dire qu'il est loin du travail journalistique auquel il a un jour prétendu (sic). "Recouper les sources" me semble un minimum. Lire le français avec ses virgules aussi

ceci dit, ça arrive de ne pas être réveillé mais ce n'est pas du journalisme, c'est du blog genre "veille technologique", on en a tous fait.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Avril 2008)

Y'a des fois, je me demande si un dentiste t'as pas piqué une gonzesse, un jour...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Prix agricoles : Bruxelles redoute un « tsunami » humanitaire


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'a des fois, je me demande si un dentiste t'as pas piqué une gonzesse, un jour...



  

(Vérifie si t'as pas des traces dans tes archives )


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'a des fois, je me demande si un dentiste t'as pas piqué une gonzesse, un jour...



non mais j'ai longtemps vécu avec un énorme complexe dû à une dent, ceci explique peut-être celà 

et un jour, j'ai rencontré un*e* dentiste :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non mais j'ai longtemps vécu avec un énorme complexe dû à une dent, ceci explique peut-être celà&#8230;
> 
> et un jour, j'ai rencontré un*e* dentiste&#8230; :love:


Dans ce genre-là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans ce genre-là ?



C'est la sur de Tahiti Bob ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Super Mario en javascript


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

Depuis plusieurs semaines, la rétention des données personnelles par les moteurs de recherche est au centre de nombreux débats. Ces données sont collectées (à l&#8217;insu de l&#8217;internaute) lors d&#8217;une recherche, d&#8217;un visionnage de vidéo, d&#8217;un achat, etc. Après la publication d&#8217;une étude aux résultats effrayants et une proposition de loi d&#8217;un parlementaire américain, c&#8217;est désormais l&#8217;Union Européenne qui se prononce sur le sujet.

[SUITE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2008)

"Mais que fait la justice ??" ça pourrait être une chanson de Didier Super, comme "mais y sont jamais là quand on a besoin d'eux", en attendant la justice fait son travail et le fait bien dans cette histoire je trouve :




> Christian Donat était un détenu comme les autres. Incarcéré depuis 2002, il a occupé successivement plusieurs cellules à la maison darrêt de Rouen : 10,8 m2pour la plus petite, 12,36 m2 pour la plus grande. Faute de place dans la prison, il a toujours partagé cet espace avec deux codétenus (soit 4 m2 par personne, quand les textes en prévoient 9 au minimum, et des cellules individuelles). Entassés entre un WC sans cloison ni ventilation, trois lits et un coin cuisine, Christian Donat et ses codétenus ont supporté la promiscuité, le manque dhygiène et dintimité. Leur situation, au fond, était courante, voire banale dans les prisons françaises, où lon compte près de 13 300 détenus en surnombre (1).
> 
> *Mais Christian Donat a décidé de porter plainte. Contre lEtat*, quil accuse de lui avoir fait subir des conditions de détention «dégradantes». Fait «historique» pour tous ceux qui sintéressent à la prison, *le tribunal administratif de Rouen, le 27 mars, lui a donné raison. Et a condamné lEtat à lui verser 3 000 euros de dommages et intérêts.* Cest la première fois que lEtat français est condamné pour un «préjudice moral» lié aux conditions matérielles de la détention. «Une brèche qui pourrait ouvrir la voie à dautres décisions, et améliorer considérablement la vie en prison, espère Hugues de Suremain, juriste à lObservatoire international des prisons (OIP). Les détenus qui sont dans une situation semblable à celle de Christian Donat sont nombreux.»
> 
> ...



Source libé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est la sur de Tahiti Bob ?


Je ne sais pas. Elle lui ressemble en tout cas.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2008)

http://www.journaldugeek.com/?2008/04/10/10929-ze-test-de-l-iphone



> Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez Wendy Cheng Yan Yan alias Xiaxue, moi non, mais c'est visiblement une bloggeuse plutôt connue à Singapour et elle nous propose son test de l'iPhone mélangé au fait qu'une semaine plus tôt, elle s'était fait avoir avec un faux iPhone et qu'elle ne l'avait même pas remarqué !



Aux dernières infos, elle a été embauchée chez MacB...


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> (Vérifie si t'as pas des traces dans tes archives )



Si. Mais c'est dans des boites classées dans mon "enfer". 



alèm a dit:


> non mais j'ai longtemps vécu avec un énorme complexe dû à une dent, ceci explique peut-être celà&#8230;
> 
> et un jour, j'ai rencontré un*e* dentiste&#8230; :love:



Qu'est-ce que je disais. 




WebOliver a dit:


> Aux dernières infos, elle a été embauchée chez MacB...



Elle est dentiste aussi ? :rateau:



Rémi, une dentiste asiat... !!!!! Comme celle qui m'a réconcilié avec le noble art dentaire !  :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

ah non, moi c'était Madame Valentin&#8230; et ça le faisait grave&#8230; la première blonde aux yeux bleus qui m'ai fait fantasmer&#8230;

faut dire, les blondes chez nous, c'est d'un commun&#8230; et en plus c'est des vrais&#8230; pas comme chez les Nissards&#8230;


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, moi c'était Madame Valentin et ça le faisait grave la première blonde aux yeux bleus qui m'ai fait fantasmer
> 
> faut dire, les blondes chez nous, c'est d'un commun et en plus c'est des vrais pas comme chez les Nissards



C'est vrai : les blondes, c'est nul.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, moi c'était Madame Valentin&#8230; et ça le faisait grave&#8230; la première blonde aux yeux bleus qui m'ai fait fantasmer&#8230;
> 
> faut dire, les blondes chez nous, c'est d'un commun&#8230; et en plus c'est des vrais&#8230; pas comme chez les Nissards&#8230;


C'était une sainte, Valentin ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2008)

Le modèle numérique français jugé liberticide par l'Europe...
:love:


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2008)

Une photographie de Carla Bruni nue a été adjugée, jeudi 10 avril, chez Christie's à New York à un collectionneur chinois pour 91 000 dollars (57 600 euros).

Eléments de chasseurs F-14, gilets pare-balles, masques à gaz ou lunettes à vision nocturne : tout peut s'acheter sur Internet, même du matériel sensible volé.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2008)

Des lunettes à vision nocturne pour voir une photo de carla bruni nue, là j'aurais acheté&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Eléments de chasseurs F-14, gilets pare-balles, masques à gaz ou lunettes à vision nocturne : tout peut s'acheter sur Internet, même du matériel sensible volé.


Ca craint quand même, non ?
Imaginez qu'ils se mettent à vendre des matières nucléaires, vu comment ça a l'air bien contrôlé ("même du matériel sensible"), on serait pas dans la m****.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Avril 2008)

Je le savais! jp est un bot!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> faut dire, les blondes chez nous, c'est d'un commun et en plus c'est des *vrais*



Manque un 'e' ou bien...  :rose:


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Manque un 'e' ou bien...  :rose:



t'es suisse ou bien 

au pluriel, c'est le masculin qui l'emporte, non ?!!!


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'es suisse ou bien
> 
> au pluriel, c'est le masculin qui l'emporte, non ?!!!



Mais oui, mais oui... Pervers !


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais oui, mais oui... Pervers !



c'est toi qui m'a appris quand tu m'as présenté Lilla & Bengilli* !!  











_*Grand Duo de transformistes en tournée partout en France, assurant Communions, Bar-Mitsva, Mariages et Cérémonies funébres et crématoires, Enterrements de vie de garçon ou de filles, Dépucelages et troisième mi-temps. Suppléments pour spectacles sous la douche et avec la bouche. Bientôt Dans Ta Cité ! 
réductions familles nombreuses, handicapés et transsexuels. Tickets restos acceptés. -20% si paiement cash en espèces. (NB : ne pas faire confiance à Macinside s'il vous propose des places&#8230
_


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'es suisse ou bien



çà va pas la tête... pkoi pas compatriote de WebO et SM tant qu'on y est


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2008)

_Une exposition de photographies, intitulée "Paris sous l'Occupation", présentée jusqu'au 1er juillet à la salle d'exposition de la Bibliothèque historique de la Ville de Paris, 22 rue Malher, dans le 4e arrondissement, provoque malaise et polémique. Il s'agit de deux cents images en couleur, qu'André Zucca (1897-1973) a prises dans les rues, les jardins et les gares du Paris occupé - certaines publiées dans le no 213 du __Monde 2 (édition du samedi 15 mars).

L'intérêt des images n'est pas en cause, mais leur présentation. Sans véritables commentaires, elles montrent un Paris idyllique : des enfants font voguer leurs bateaux sur le bassin du Luxembourg, les musiciens de la Wehrmacht régalent les Parisiens de concerts en plein air, les élégantes font du vélo. des affiches en couleurs enjoignent d'aller voir l'Exposition antibolchevique ou de rejoindre la Légion des volontaires français (LVF) engagée contre l'Armée rouge.
_ 
Cette expo devait-elle se faire ou pas, à votre avis ?


Sur le site rue 89, certaines images de l'expo sont visibles ici. L'article traite le sujet d'un point de vue totalement subjectif et est opposé a la démarche. C'est un point de vue (pas spécialement partagé pour ma part).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Cette expo devait-elle se faire ou pas, à votre avis ?_


_


Encore une fois, certaines âmes supposées "bien pensantes" se trompent de cible. Ça n'est pas l'expo, qui devrait ou ne devrait passe faire, ce sont les erreurs politiques qui ont ouvert la voie aux aberrations ayant permis que ces photos soient prises, qui n'auraient pas du se faire, mais ce que les photos montrent s'est réellement passé, ça n'est pas de la fiction, c'est de l'histoire. 

Après, c'est le rôle de l'éducation de faire en sorte qu'on ne tire pas de l'exposition de ces faits avérés, des conclusions erronées ! _


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Avril 2008)

Je viens de lire ceci

Intéressant is'not'it


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Cette expo devait-elle se faire ou pas, à votre avis ?
> Sur le site rue 89, certaines images de l'expo sont visibles ici. L'article traite le sujet d'un point de vue totalement subjectif et est opposé a la démarche. C'est un point de vue (pas spécialement partagé pour ma part).



Je ne saisi pas bien la démarche de l'auteur de l'article si ce n'est éventuellement enfoncer une porte ouverte qui n'existe que dans sa tête. Je m'explique. Titre de l'article de rue 89 : "Quand Paris rend hommage à André Zucca, photographe collabo". Titre de l'expo : "L&#8217;Occupation photographiée en couleur". Question : où voit-il dans les textes présentant l'expo, le mot hommage ? En quoi en est-ce un ? Si c'est parce que les photos sont exposées, j'ai du mal à suivre. Dans ce cas, une exposition sur les camps avec photos de corps décharnés, gazés, entassés,  pourrait aussi être un hommage à l'horreur nazi... No comment. Je le trouve, pour un critique, un peu léger avec l'utilisation de son vocabulaire. Cette expo n'est pas un hommage, par contre un témoignage à plus d'un niveau sûrement. Elle peut questionner entre autre sur le rôle du photographe. Que dire d'un Zucca réquisitionné par les nazis ou que dire d'un Tom Stoddart photographiant  la famine au Soudan. Ferions-nous ce choix-là, si oui de quel choix est-il réellement question, aurions nous été capables de choisir ?



Dos Jones a dit:


> Je viens de lire ceci&#8230;
> 
> Intéressant is'not'it&#8230;



Très


----------



## Chang (13 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Une exposition de photographies, intitulée "Paris sous l'Occupation", présentée jusqu'au 1er juillet à la salle d'exposition de la Bibliothèque historique de la Ville de Paris, 22 rue Malher, dans le 4e arrondissement, provoque malaise et polémique. Il s'agit de deux cents images en couleur, qu'André Zucca (1897-1973) a prises dans les rues, les jardins et les gares du Paris occupé - certaines publiées dans le no 213 du __Monde 2 (édition du samedi 15 mars).
> _ [...]
> Cette expo devait-elle se faire ou pas, à votre avis.



Bien sur que cette expo doit se faire. Je n'y trouve rien de choquant. C'est un temoignage photographique sur Paris pendant l'occupation, une maniere de rappeler ce qui a existe. 

Meme si Zucca a ete un collabo, ce n'est pas une raison pour cacher ses photos.

Je dois dire que cet article represente vraiment pourquoi je ne suis pas fan de Rue89. Leurs articles ont un parti pris qui donne peu de place a la reflexion personnel sur l'enonciation de faits.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

C'est d'un goût :mouais: 



> Lundi, le Tibet passait par Paris, et mardi, sur nos écrans bombardés de pub autant que le gréviste chinois de mitraille &#8212;car on tire à balles tous les jours, dans les champs, les mines et les usines de l&#8217;empire du Milieu&#8212;, Manifone et ING Télécom l&#8217;annexaient. Respectivement « opérateur alternatif (sic) de téléphonie innovant (sic) » et « vendeur en gros de minutes [de téléphonage] à l&#8217;international », Manifone et INGTélécom prostituent à leur commerce l&#8217;exotisme des droits de l&#8217;homme numérique via leur opération baptisée « Appels vers le Tibet offerts ». Sous ce caritatif intitulé, les deux malins font mousser leur raison sociale en invitant « toutes les organisations humanitaires travaillant spécifiquement sur le problème tibétain » à les approcher.





Pour sourire un peu : camembert, Président !


----------



## Craquounette (13 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Cette expo devait-elle se faire ou pas, à votre avis ?



Les images présentées sont le reflet d'une vie qui a existé pendant la guerre. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a eu aussi des jours heureux. Les gens ont essayé de vivre "comme si de rien était" certains jours, pour garder le moral, pour résister etc... Donc oui cette expo a raison d'être, il ne faut juste pas oublier que cette période ne se résume pas à ça. Aux visiteurs de l'expo d'être intelligents de ne pas l'oublier.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Avril 2008)

Certains acceptent d'autres refusent les 91 millions de bénéfice de la vente de la photo de Carla Bruni...


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

_tu renies donc le fait qu'elle soit italienne avant toutes choses ? 

ah ces suisses !! ' comprendront jamais rien à l'Union Européenne !    


(eh ouais, elle a encore la nationalité italienne&#8230; )
_


----------



## Craquounette (13 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _tu renies donc le fait qu'elle soit italienne avant toutes choses ?
> 
> ah ces suisses !! ' comprendront jamais rien à l'Union Européenne !
> 
> ...



Elle n'a donc pas que des défauts


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Elle n'a donc pas que des défauts



mouais elle a aussi les défauts de sa nationalité : elle a épousé un mec à la chemise ouverte, à la grosse montre matuvu et à la chemise ouverte et aux lunettes RayBan àlacon 

(surfons de clichés en clichés, normal avec un couple people)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> [/I]




Quoi ? La 1ere dame de france ritale ?


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Quoi ? La 1ere dame de france ritale ?



Carla Bruni Tedeschi épouse *Sarközy de Nagy-Bocsa *a toujours la nationalité italienne mais je pense qu'on lui accordera bientôt la double nationalité bien avant la date prévue par la loi française par dérogation 



> *Au regard de l'acquisition de la nationalité française :*
> si le conjoint étranger est en situation régulière,         il peut obtenir la nationalité         française au bout de *4* ans de vie commune



4 ans, il a bien calculé le bougre


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Certains acceptent d'autres refusent les 91 millions de bénéfice de la vente de la photo de Carla Bruni...



Hum, dans le texte c'est 91.000 et pas 91 millions... ce qui faisait certes un peu bcp non ?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Hum, dans le texte c'est 91.000 et pas 91 millions... ce qui faisait certes un peu bcp non ?



oui carla a eté vendue par  91mille dollar mais  brigitte a gagné plus : 181mille


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2008)

Sarko a vendu Carla ? la petite poule rousse ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Quand Darwin dérange


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Certains (...) refusent les 91 millions de bénéfice de la vente de la photo de Carla Bruni...



Si la "justification" peut dans l'absolu (je dis bien : dans l'absolu) se comprendre, c'est quand même un peu con pour les momes cambodgiens.
Je vois mal leurs parents manifester parce que les 91 000 $ supplémentaires de budget pour l'hôpital sont les bénéfices de la vente d'une photo d'art. Mais bon, je me trompe peut-être.

Ce qui me gêne un peu, c'est que visiblement Beat Richner fut le seul à décider. Ou alors c'est plus tordu que ca : il a peut-être imaginé qu'en acceptant, les "donneurs" habituels, pensant qu'il avait déjà palpé beaucoup avec ce don allaient reporter leurs chèques sur d'autres assos, et qu'il serait difficile de les motiver dans l'avenir pour revenir. Et que finalement ce refus allait de toute façon attirer l'attention des médias sur le "Kantha Bopha Children&#8217;s Hospital", ce qui est toujours bon, là, à prendre.


----------



## al02 (14 Avril 2008)

Manger ou conduire, il faut choisir !


> Jean Ziegler estime que les biocarburants sont responsables de l'augmentation des prix des matières premières alimentaires - et des *émeutes dites de la faim*.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Manger ou conduire, il faut choisir !



Ca fait longtemps que les scientifiques le disent mais les écolos n'ont jamais voulu en entendre parler... :sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Avril 2008)

M'en fout moi j'avale les kilomètres


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> M'en fout moi j'avale les kilomètres




des kilomètres de quoi?


----------



## al02 (14 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> des kilomètres de quoi?



de bitume !



Dos Jones a dit:


> M'en fout moi j'avale &#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2008)

un coup à finir obaise ça...


----------



## Craquounette (14 Avril 2008)

Le Böögg annonce un été pourri...

Vu le début du printemps, j'ai de la peine à imaginer pire :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Une exposition de photographies, intitulée "Paris sous l'Occupation", _(...)



Pour faire suite à ton post, un très bon billet de Laurent Gloaguen : Paris sous lOccupation.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2008)

Les courtiers dopés à la testostérone



			
				Le Figaro a dit:
			
		

> Les échantillons de salive prélevés montrent que les courtiers produisant le plus de testostérone ont réalisé les meilleures performances en bourse.



Comme quoi, tout est lié.


----------



## Chang (15 Avril 2008)

Une interview interessante, bien qu'un peu courte sur les manifs "pro-tibet" ou pour une fois on dit pas trop de conneries.



> *Le dalaï-lama ne réclame pas l'indépendance du Tibet. Or, on a vu dans ces manifestations des slogans "Free Tibet" et de nombreux drapeaux tibétains...*
> Je suis extrêmement gêné par l'utilisation immodérée qui est faite du drapeau tibétain. Aucun pays au monde ne reconnaît de près ou de loin l'existence d'un Tibet indépendant, il ne s'agit pas d'une question ouverte. Les revendications qu'on peut adresser à la Chine portent sur les droits de l'homme, pas sur l'indépendance du Tibet. Ou alors il faut s'exprimer clairement sur l'indépendance du Tibet et expliquer quels moyens on entend y mettre. Sinon, il s'agit d'une tromperie. On ne fait que jeter de l'huile sur le feu des dirigeants chinois qui parlent de la _"clique indépendantiste"_ du dalaï-lama. Or, la plupart des manifestants sont davantage attachés à la spiritualité et à la culture tibétaine qu'à son indépendance. Je pense qu'il y a malheureusement une confusion complète de part et d'autre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les courtiers dopés à la testostérone
> 
> 
> 
> Comme quoi, tout est lié.



Ben quoi ? Tu savais pas que la testostérone avait un rapport avec les bourses ?


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Avril 2008)

L'ardoise va peser lourd...

Le fichier Ardoise, qui remplacera bientôt le fichier Stic de la police et le fichier Judix de la gendarmerie, dispose d'une fenêtre à renseigner avant toute prise de déclaration (d'une victime, d'un témoin, d'un suspect).

*Quel est l'état de la personne ?*

- homosexuel
- transsexuel
- handicapé
- sans domicile fixe
- personne se livrant à la prostitution
- travesti
- relation habituelle avec personne prostituée
- personne atteinte de troubles psychologiques
- usager de stupéfiants
- permanent syndical​
Bon, moi je m'en fous, je suis pas permanent syndical, c'est que des pervers, ceux-là.
Et pour le reste, et ben, je suis seulement sodomite. Visiblement, ça compte pas.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Avril 2008)

Quand la Nasa se trompe de quelques zéro et qu'un lycéen s'en aperçoit...  

Une collision pour bientôt ? :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'ardoise va peser lourd...
> 
> Le fichier Ardoise, qui remplacera bientôt le fichier Stic de la police et le fichier Judix de la gendarmerie, dispose d'une fenêtre à renseigner avant toute prise de déclaration (d'une victime, d'un témoin, d'un suspect).
> 
> ...




Le gars qui à fait le programme venais juste de recevoir un PV parce que la roue arrière gauche de sa twingo pourave était de 1/2 cm en dehors du parking, chose qui ne lui était jamais arrivé, mais comme le préfet lui presse le citron pour finir ce foutu programme le plus vite possible, ce matin là, il n'a pas eu le temps de rectifier le tir. :mouais:


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quand la Nasa se trompe de quelques zéro et qu'un lycéen s'en aperçoit...
> 
> Une collision pour bientôt ? :mouais:



ça leur a déjà couté une ou 2 sondes, mais c'était du à un mélange de pieds et de mètres

heureusement depuis elle a abandonné le système métrique.
on s'attend prochainement à l'abandon du zéro.


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'ardoise va peser lourd...
> 
> Le fichier Ardoise, qui remplacera bientôt le fichier Stic de la police et le fichier Judix de la gendarmerie, dispose d'une fenêtre à renseigner avant toute prise de déclaration (d'une victime, d'un témoin, d'un suspect).
> *Quel est l'état de la personne ?*
> ...


*
C'est scandaleux, il manque les communistes intermittents et les militants du modem !*


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2008)

Grug a dit:


> *
> C'est scandaleux, il manque les communistes intermittents*



Crie pas trop fort, Melounette risque de revenir


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

Grug a dit:


> *
> C'est scandaleux, il manque les ... militants du modem !*



Tu veux dire les "accros à internet" ?


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

Grug a dit:


> *et les militants du modem !*



Pas si fort, Benjamin est en Corse !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2008)

Le filtrage plus cher que le piratage...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le filtrage plus cher que le piratage...



Vi, j'ai bien aimé la fin :



			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Cest là quintervient le dernier grain de sable dans la machine trop bien huilée des partisans du filtrage : les coûts de mise en oeuvre : « Rien que pour lADSL, poursuit-t-il, le parc déquipements daccès actuellement déployés dépasse les 25 000, tous opérateurs confondus. A 45 000 euros léquipement de filtrage, linvestissement initial se monte à plus dun milliard deuro. Soit un coût annuel de près de 400 millions deuros en tenant compte de lamortissement et des coûts de maintenance, mise à jour, et exploitation. »* Cest largement plus que le préjudice allégué par les ayants-droits au titre du piratage*.



D'autant plus que ce dernier est très très largement surévalué par les dits ayants droits, qui considèrent avec la meilleure mauvaise foi du monde qu'un titre ou film téléchargé = une vente perdue, alors que les études sérieuses réalisées sur ce sujet montrent qu'il faut entre 1000 et 10000 téléchargements pour faire perdre une vente !


----------



## Malkovitch (17 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quand la Nasa se trompe de quelques zéro et qu'un lycéen s'en aperçoit...
> 
> Une collision pour bientôt ? :mouais:





			
				 un journaliste scientifique a dit:
			
		

> (...) Certes, un spécialiste de l'ESA a gentiment donné un conseil de calcul au lycéen pour qu'il gagne son concours régional, mais c'est tout. Et point de communiqué de repentance de la Nasa. Quant aux "informations" qui circulent à la vitesse des électrons, elles omettent toutes les incertitudes dues à ce genre d'observation et de calcul, grossissent la masse d'Apophis, négligent d'informer leurs lecteurs qu'elles ne donnent que le point le plus bas possible de la trajectoire. Dommage. (...)



http://sciences.blogs.liberation.fr/home/2008/04/le-web-crie-las.html

Après peut-être que la NASA a pris "le point le plus haut possible de la trajectoire" pour faire ses estimations ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> http://sciences.blogs.liberation.fr/home/2008/04/le-web-crie-las.html
> 
> Après peut-être que la NASA a pris "le point le plus haut possible de la trajectoire" pour faire ses estimations ?





			
				 l'article a dit:
			
		

> Il serait temps que les médias se plient à cette autodiscipline, contraire à l'obsession du scoop et de la concurrence, mais nécessaire à la bonne information du public.



La seule règle à laquelle se plient les médias, c'est celle de l'augmentation du chiffre d'affaire, pas celle de "la bonne information du public", ça se saurait


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, j'ai bien aimé la fin :
> 
> 
> 
> D'autant plus que ce dernier est très très largement surévalué par les dits ayants droits, qui considèrent avec la meilleure mauvaise foi du monde qu'un titre ou film téléchargé = une vente perdue, alors que les études sérieuses réalisées sur ce sujet montrent qu'il faut entre 1000 et 10000 téléchargements pour faire perdre une vente !



D'autant que certains téléchargeurs achètent aussi des disques qu'ils ont chargé pour les découvrir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> D'autant que certains téléchargeurs achètent aussi des disques qu'ils ont chargé pour les découvrir.



Mais surtout que la majorité d'entre eux ne les achèteraient pas, même s'ils ne pouvaient pas les télécharger !


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le filtrage plus cher que le piratage...


Envoyez la monnaie !... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire les "accros à internet" ?


Oui, je confirme : les militants ou sympathisants (j'appartiens à cette seconde catégorie, encore que ça pourrait changer dans l'avenir) du MoDem sont accrocs à Internet.  

Mais on n'a pas envie de payer *l'ardoise* pour les conneries de qui vous savez.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

Comment remonter son chiffre selon TF1 : attaquer YouTube et Dailymotion.


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comment remonter son chiffre selon TF1 : attaquer YouTube et Dailymotion.





tirhum a dit:


> Envoyez la monnaie !... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



 :rose:


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le filtrage plus cher que le piratage...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, j'ai bien aimé la fin :
> Citation:
> Posté par l'article
> Cest là quintervient le dernier grain de sable dans la machine trop bien huilée des partisans du filtrage : les coûts de mise en oeuvre : « Rien que pour lADSL, poursuit-t-il, le parc déquipements daccès actuellement déployés dépasse les 25 000, tous opérateurs confondus. A 45 000 euros léquipement de filtrage, linvestissement initial se monte à plus dun milliard deuro. Soit un coût annuel de près de 400 millions deuros en tenant compte de lamortissement et des coûts de maintenance, mise à jour, et exploitation. » Cest largement plus que le préjudice allégué par les ayants-droits au titre du piratage.



Donc il suffit de faire passer la loi, puis de dire aux FAI 'D'accord vous ne filtrez pas, mais on vous taxe©skz forfaitairement de tant, de toutes façons vous êtes gagnants'
J'ai bon, la ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2008)

Qui a dit que les pirates étaient des sauvages ?




> Lors de la fouille du Ponant, le voilier de luxe détourné pendant une semaine par des pirates somaliens, les enquêteurs ont trouvé un "manuel de bonne conduite" envers des otages. Ce document détaille "le comportement à avoir vis-à-vis des otages" et précise notamment de "ne pas procéder à des violences sexuelles sur les femmes",





> Au cours de la prise d'otages du Ponant, un des pirates, qui avait tiré "par erreur", manquant de peu le médecin du bord, avait ainsi été immédiatement "renvoyé du bord" par le chef des pirates.


Y leur reste juste à inventer les prud'hommes.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

Pas d'actualités demain ...

Les autres journaux seront ils solidaires ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Pas d'actualités demain ...
> 
> Les autres journaux seront ils solidaires ?


Sûrement pas. La grève au Monde, c'est bon pour leurs ventes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Sûrement pas. La grève au Monde, c'est bon pour leurs ventes.



Dis-donc Bilou est bien remonté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dis-donc Bilou est bien remonté


Ouais mais dans l'après-midi, il s'est fait distancé par un connard de clebs blanc (Roméo en 36e position). Pas bon ça.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Avril 2008)

Les clebs, une seule solution : l'euthanasie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les clebs, une seule solution : l'euthanasie


Tiens : c'est une idée. Il n'y a qu'à euthanasier tous les clébards qui sont mieux classés que lui et il sera sûr de gagner.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Avril 2008)

J'espère qu'il est baaaas dans le classement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'espère qu'il est baaaas dans le classement


42e à l'heure où je poste ce message (voir ma signature).


----------



## duracel (18 Avril 2008)

C'est mignon tout plein.​


----------



## al02 (18 Avril 2008)

duracel a dit:


> C'est mignon tout plein.​



Qui va manger le chou ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2008)

duracel a dit:


> C'est mignon tout plein.​


Mince alors ! Il va falloir réécrire la nouvelle d'Alphonse Daudet : "La chèvre de Monsieur Seguin".


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2008)

duracel a dit:


> C'est mignon tout plein.​



Le cas se produit parfois (quoi que là, à ma connaissance, ce soit une première "en captivité") dans la nature, je me souviens d'un documentaire sur une lionne du N'goro N'goro qui avait adopté une jeune antilope, et était allé jusqu'à quitter sa troupe de lions pour la protéger. Elles avaient été suivies plusieurs années par les rangers du parc et l'auteur du documentaire !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2008)

duracel a dit:


> C'est mignon tout plein.​



Quels pervers


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quels pervers



Ça pourrait être pire s'ils n'étaient pas dans des cellules séparées :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2008)

20 ans...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le cas se produit parfois (quoi que là, à ma connaissance, ce soit une première "en captivité") dans la nature, je me souviens d'un documentaire sur une lionne du N'goro N'goro qui avait adopté une jeune antilope, et était allé jusqu'à quitter sa troupe de lions pour la protéger. Elles avaient été suivies plusieurs années par les rangers du parc et l'auteur du documentaire !


J'ai aussi souvenir d'histoires dans ce genre.



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> 20 ans...





> *L'hommage nécessaire à Monsieur Desproges*


Oui. Nécessaire.


----------



## grego_ (18 Avril 2008)

Oui. Nécessaire.

Je propose une minute de silence et de recueillement , la minute nécessaire !  :rose: 


                          chute, 


                         ouille !​


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2008)

Ports autonomes...
_Pour info le port de Rouen s'étend de Rouen jusqu'à Honfleur (à peu près une centaine de km)..._


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2008)

TFouane...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> TFouane...


Comme rien se perd, ce fait divers fera l'objet d'un reportage dans "Le droit de savoir".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2008)

A Pessac, une mère agresse l'institutrice devant l'école



> la scène sest déroulée au vu de tous, alors que les enfants finissant leur journée patientaient en attendant leurs parents. Lenseignante avait décidé daller à la rencontre de la mère dun élève de CM2 pour lui parler de son comportement et dun problème dinsulte survenu un peu plus tôt. «La mère, ça ne lui a pas plu, raconte Sofia, elle a voulu défendre son fils, et elle a poussé la maîtresse pour la faire tomber par terre». Les autres instit évoquent ensuite des menaces de mort. Puis un moment de confusion parmi les parents et les enfants rassemblés.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Avril 2008)

Un coup de chapeau à tous les participants de la Patrouille des Glaciers 2008


----------



## al02 (19 Avril 2008)

APPLE recrute.


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2008)

Nouveau vol de tableau : un Hodler...


----------



## al02 (20 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Nouveau vol de tableau : un Hodler...



Non, un hold-up ?


----------



## Calor45 (20 Avril 2008)

Des pratiques un peu particulières :

"Il trouvait son bonheur avec le pommeau du levier de vitesse"


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2008)

Calor45 a dit:


> "Il trouvait son bonheur avec le pommeau du levier de vitesse"





WebOliver a dit:


> "Certaines n'avaient rien à redire de ces pratiques de ce monsieur".



Pardon, me suis trompé de news amusante.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

*Avant une erreur, le cerveau se met en mode repos*


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

*Comment Elkabbach a tué Pascal Sevran


*Il aurait pu choisir quelqu'un d'autre le père 'kabach  je sais pas moi, un ministre, un président... un truc qui le finirait quoi :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Comment Elkabbach a tué Pascal Sevran
> 
> 
> *Il aurait pu choisir quelqu'un d'autre le père 'kabach  je sais pas moi, un ministre, un président... un truc qui le finirait quoi :rateau:





tirhum a dit:


> Bref...





al02 a dit:


> Taisez-vous, Elkabbââch !





tirhum a dit:


> Là ?!...


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2008)

c'est con un avatar, chaque fois que je vois un poste de tirhum, j'ai l'impression de lire un post de DocEvil&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

Nan DocEvil à d'autres choses à faire que de relever des petites coquilles ou des redites... que voulez-vous, les autres, les gens n'ont plus de vie propre, faut bien qu'ils copient et s'occupent


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2008)

À vot' service...


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Avril 2008)

y... m'énnneeeerrrrvvveuh .... 

Bon ben puisque c'est comme ça, trouvez le vous même l'article sur Hillary qui se serait fait rameuter la pâte de fruit dans son bureau de congrès par.... 

débrouillez vous


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2008)

Hommage aux esprits du bar


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2008)

L'avortement en danger en Italie
:affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'avortement en danger en Italie
> :affraid:





> L'avortement a été légalisé en 1978 en Italie mais *sur pression du Vatican qui y est farouchement opposé*, une clause d'«objection de conscience» a été introduite dans le texte de loi, permettant aux médecins de refuser une IVG.


Vous comprenez pourquoi il ne faut pas mélanger la religion et les affaires publiques.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2008)

Ouais, iDuck sur le bûcher


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ouais, iDuck sur le bûcher



Ca va pas ? En confit au moins !!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Vous comprenez pourquoi il ne faut pas mélanger la religion et les affaires publiques.



Euh il me semble que cette clause de conscience existe aussi en France...
Autant je suis pour l'accès universel à l'IVG autant il me semble légitime de donner le droit à un médecin de refuser de la pratiquer si ça va à l'encontre de ses convictions.
C'est ça aussi la laïcité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh il me semble que cette clause de conscience existe aussi en France...
> Autant je suis pour l'accès universel à l'IVG autant il me semble légitime de donner le droit à un médecin de refuser de la pratiquer si ça va à l'encontre de ses convictions.
> C'est ça aussi la laïcité.


La laïcité c'est aussi d'empêcher les églises quelles qu'elles soient de s'insérer dans la vie politique, parlementaire, sanitaire et économique d'un pays.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La laïcité c'est aussi d'empêcher les églises quelles qu'elles soient de s'insérer dans la vie politique, parlementaire, sanitaire et économique d'un pays.


je suis parfaitement d'accord (tu prêche un laïco-athée convaincu). Néanmoins on peut considérer qu'un médecin peut être opposé a pratiquer des IVG pour des raisons autres que religieuses (philosophiques par exemple ce qui n'est pas tout a fait la même chose) ou tout simplement par ce qu'il trouve ça dégoûtant (je peux te dire que c'est effectivement assez dégueux).
Par ailleurs je conteste les conclusions un peu rapides de cet article. Certes il existe une forte pression des lobbies anti-avortement mais on peut aussi penser que de plus en plus de médecins se servent de cette clause de conscience de façon détournée tout simplement parce que la pratique de l'IVG n'est pas "valorisée" (lire mal payée, méprisée, mal dotée en moyens matériels...). Bref: le temps qu'ils ne passent pas à faire des IVG est plus rentable a faire autre chose... Et là il ne s'agit plus de clause de conscience ou de religion mais de politique de santé publique.
Par ailleurs, je conteste aussi l'analyse faite de la baisse du nombre d'IVG. Si il est vrai que le parcours difficile des patientes peut expliquer en partie cette baisse, on peut aussi penser que grâce à une meilleur information sur la contraception un certain nombre d'IVG on pu être évitées ce qui est plutôt satisfaisant.
Tout n'est pas aussi simple et les italiens ne sont pas tous des abrutis imbibés de religion.


----------



## al02 (23 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est con un avatar, chaque fois que je vois un poste de tirhum, j'ai l'impression de lire un post de *DocEvil*



C'est inquiétant, *DocEvil* est aux Gabonais absents depuis fin février ! 
Serait-il souffrant ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> C'est inquiétant, *DocEvil* est aux Gabonais absents


Je crois surtout qu'il en a plein les cuilles de lire des trucs comme ça.


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> un laïco-athée convaincu.



On peut-être athée et non laïque?
A+


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> On peut-être athée et non laïque?
> A+


Je sais pas je suis pas assez souple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca va pas ? En confit au moins !!


Je préfère les magrets !  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> La laïcité c'est aussi d'empêcher les églises quelles qu'elles soient de s'insérer dans la vie politique, parlementaire, sanitaire et économique d'un pays.


Exactement


----------



## kisbizz (23 Avril 2008)

est que cet article est bien realiste ?

je ne connais personne dans mon entourage italien a qui on a refusé l'avortement et ..
l'avortement refusé surtout dans le sud d'italie      


on fait quoi de l'honneur sicilien ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois surtout qu'il en a plein les cuilles de lire des trucs comme ça.



tu me l'enlèves de la bouche...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu me l'enlèves de la bouche...



quoi donc?...  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Avril 2008)

La cuille ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La cuille ?



oui!


[YOUTUBE]MkR_W1Cgs00&hl=en[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2008)

*Les policiers escortant des expulsés en avion gagnent des "miles" de fidélité*


----------



## al02 (24 Avril 2008)

Les Belges n'ont plus la frite !   :love:


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2008)

François Mitterrand en passe d'être réélu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> François Mitterrand en passe d'être réélu.



Arf la multitude de sondage à la c.on.
Décidément, le Nouvel Obs ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi...:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arf la multitude de sondage à la c.on.
> Décidément, le Nouvel Obs ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi...:sleep:


J'adore celui là:



> Les prix s'envolent
> La faute à la conjoncture :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi, c'est pas vrai ?!... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2008)

Bientôt une version papier de Wikipedia


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2008)

*La glace arctique fond plus vite que prévu*


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2008)

et si le climat refroidissait...


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et si le climat refroidissait...




c'est aussi ce qui est prévu par certains spécialistes du réchauffement climatique (faut juste lire plus que des partis pris) mais pas seulement sous le phénomène de l'influence solaire mais aussi par l'arrêt des courants aériens et sous marins dans l'atlantique nord (les courants du pacifique sud ont déjà subis un radical changement avec El Niño). En gros, l'arrêt de ces courants par apport d'eau douce pourrait entrainer une période de glaciation après un brusque réchauffement.

mais attention, tu confonds prédiction avec constatation : les glaces polaires fondent beaucoup plus rapidement que prévu, ça c'est un fait. donc ce qui va se passer, nul ne le sait. Mais dire que nous n'y sommes pour rien (tel un con de géologue français) est aussi ridicule que d'imaginer un scénario simple dans les dizaines d'années à venir. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que nous y sommes pour quelque chose&#8230; ah ce con de Descartes tiens*, c'était un sacré visionnaire&#8230;


*comprenne qui pourra&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2008)

Le changement climatique pousse la truffe à remonter vers le nord


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> François Mitterrand en passe d'être réélu.



C'est curieux, cet aprem, dans le métro, j'ai vu la une du Parisien qui donnait de Gaulle vainqueur  (et Sarko dernier) sur un sondage presque équivalent (le président "préféré" des français, là, pas le "meilleur"). Les résultats chiffrés n'étaient pas sur la une, je les ai pas vu !


----------



## al02 (25 Avril 2008)

Non, rien.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Avril 2008)

Un suisse saute de 650m avec le parachute de leonard de vinci...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un suisse saute de 650m avec le parachute de leonard de vinci...





> Ce premier saut avait été précédé d'essais avec une maquette à l'échelle larguée depuis un hélicoptère télécommandé.


Sage précaution.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2008)

Une époque formidable... 


No comment...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Une époque formidable...


Tu chantes de la m... Tu es ridicule mais tu ne t'en rends par compte. Et tu amuses la galerie. Alors toi aussi, deviens une star (éphémère).  

Pauvre fille, je la plains sincèrement.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2008)

Pas qu'elle qui est à plaindre...

'fin, bref...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Si tu es geek, célibataire...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2008)

> No comment...



Ach L'Autriche... l'autre pays du Bretzel... :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas qu'elle qui est à plaindre...
> 
> 'fin, bref...


Un peu, si. Quand même.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2008)

Ce que je voulais dire; c'est que ça forme un "tout"...
Si ce genre de... de "truc"... peut exister, c'est bien passque le "contexte" est "favorable"...


_Si je mets des guillemets, c'est pour éviter d'être "désagréable"... 
Chuis pas BakCat, moi !... 
Pourtant, ça me démange...  _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire; c'est que ça forme un "tout"...
> Si ce genre de... de "truc"... peut exister, c'est bien passque le "contexte" est "favorable"...
> 
> 
> ...


D'accord. Mais c'est terrible quand même qu'elle ne rende pas compte qu'on la manipule (ou alors elle fait comme si et ce n'est pas franchement mieux), non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais c'est terrible quand même qu'elle ne rende pas compte qu'on la manipule




Ca fait de la concurrence à Eve Angeli en terme de stupidité...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca fait de la concurrence à Eve Angeli en terme de stupidité...


Tout à fait.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> . Mais c'est terrible quand même qu'elle ne rende pas compte qu'on la manipule


Y'a pas de femmes frigides.
Y'a que des mauvaises langues.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a pas de femmes frigides.
> Y'a que des mauvaises langues.


Ouais bon, on ne va pas passer le réveillon de Noël sur Cindy Sander. :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Avril 2008)

L'histoire de séquestration et viols est nettement plus intéressante :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'histoire de séquestration et viols est nettement plus intéressante :sleep:


Y'a de ces malades quand même. :mouais:


----------



## al02 (28 Avril 2008)

Un mari trompé donne rendez-vous à son rival avec de la dynamite.

*BOUM !*    :love:



> C'est le rival, "paniqué", qui a alerté les services de gendarmerie


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Avril 2008)

Pourquoi c'est toujours les bonnes initiatives qui échouent ?  :hein:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a de ces malades quand même. :mouais:


[Mode BackCat TheComeBack] Faut bien de quoi nourir les prochains scénarios scinématographiques[/Mode BackCat TheComeBack]

De toute façon ça fait toujours "gagne-petit" face à Claude, Calligula et Néron


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a de ces malades quand même. :mouais:



Meuh nan ! A son âge, c'est juste ses hormones qui le travaillent ! Ça lui passera avant que ça te reprenne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Un mari trompé donne rendez-vous à son rival avec de la dynamite.
> 
> *BOUM !*    :love:



Quelqu'un a vu Daffyb, ces jours ci ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> [Mode BackCat TheComeBack] Faut bien de quoi nourir les prochains scénarios scinématographiques[/Mode BackCat TheComeBack]
> 
> De toute façon ça fait toujours "gagne-petit" face à Claude, Calligula et Néron


C'est sûr.    



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu Daffyb, ces jours ci ?


Il s'est fait voler dans les plumes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr.
> 
> 
> Il s'est fait voler dans les plumes ?



Ben, l'a pas l'âge pour être le mari ... Mais ça se passe dans son jardin, quand même ! Zont pas dit qui était l'amant  



Dis donc toi, t'es pas de'là bas aussi ? :mouais: Pas étonnant, que ça "*canarde*" à tout va, dans ce "*coin*" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, l'a pas l'âge pour être le mari ... Mais ça se passe dans son jardin, quand même ! Zont pas dit qui était l'amant
> 
> 
> 
> Dis donc toi, t'es pas de'là bas aussi ? :mouais: Pas étonnant, que ça "*canarde*" à tout va, dans ce "*coin*" !


Pas exactement. Mais une partie de ma famille (du côté de ma mère) est originaire du département d'à côté, la Charente-Maritime, où j'ai vécu quelques années (mais je suis né en Gironde). L'autre (du côté de mon père) est girondine avec des ancêtres basques et un cousin célèbre, Marcel Amont.  

Voilà en gros la généalogie du canard. Passionnant, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> cousin célèbre, Marcel Amont.



 L'idole de ma môman "Ah ! Mon Marcel" me répétait-elle lorsque j'étais enfant, à chaque fois que la TSF le diffusait !  



Tu pourrais pas m'avoir une dédicace pour elle ? :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'idole de ma môman "Ah ! Mon Marcel" me répétait-elle lorsque j'étais enfant, à chaque fois que la TSF le diffusait !
> 
> 
> 
> Tu pourrais pas m'avoir une dédicace pour elle ? :love:


On ne l'a jamais vu. Ni moi, ni mes parents. Il a vécu sa vie de son côté et nous de la nôtre. C'est un cousin un peu éloigné : c'est le père ou le grand-père de ma grand-mère paternelle (dont le nom de jeune fille est Miramont, le vrai nom de Marcel Amont) qui était frère avec le père ou le grand-père - mes parents n'ont jamais pu me l'expliquer avec précision - de Marcel Amont.

Donc pour la dédicace, ça va être un peu compliqué et tu auras aussi vite fait de lui écrire pour lui en demander une. Désolé. :rose:  

Mais tu peux lui dire que tu connais un canard qui est de sa famille : ça aidera peut-être.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais tu peux lui dire que tu connais un canard qui est de sa famille : ça aidera peut-être.



Canard Amont


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Canard Amont



Un rapport avec lui?







 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un rapport avec lui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est que celui là, s'il n'est pas Amont, il n'est pas avale non plus, hein !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

Quand vous aurez fini de vous moquer du cousin Marcel, vous me ferez signe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

Plainte à Lesbos contre l'"usurpation" du mot "lesbienne"



> Des habitants de l'île de Lesbos, en Grèce, ont annoncé mardi 29 avril leur intention de porter plainte afin de revendiquer en justice l'usage exclusif du terme lesbienne, "usurpé" selon eux par les homosexuelles.


----------



## two (29 Avril 2008)

Et pendant ce temps la à kinshasa il y a vol de pénis


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

two a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps la à kinshasa il y a vol de pénis



Note que pour voler ça, faut quand même en avoir, des c******s


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2008)

Sevran...
Les suites de "l'histoire"...


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2008)

Sauvez la planète !... 

4 fois par mois... 

Jimi, pas Jimi ?!... 

Surpriiiise !... 

On va le plaindre, tiens !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2008)

Coldplay offre un nouveau titre gratuitement


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> On va le plaindre, tiens !...



Yes !


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

Il s'agit d'un chapitre relativement méconnu de l'histoire du IIIe Reich : selon des recherches présentées, mardi 29 avril, à Jérusalem, les nazis s'apprêtaient à exterminer les juifs d'Afrique du Nord lorsque leurs armées ont été défaites par les Alliés, en 1942.

Un membre du ministère de l&#8217;Immigration et de l&#8217;Identité nationale est l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une plainte pour _«injures racistes»_, selon le _Canard Enchaîné_. Il aurait traité de _«sale noir»_ un vigile d&#8217;un hypermarché Carrefour, à Charenton, près de Paris. Il s&#8217;agit, affirme le journal, de Gautier Béranger, _«responsable du pôle communication»_ au ministère et adjoint de Patrick Stefanini, secrétaire général du ministère.


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2008)

Michel Houellebecq n'a jamais été tendre avec sa mère. Une hippie dégénérée, une incurable égocentrique préférant se consacrer à ses amants plutôt qu'à ses enfants : c'est ainsi qu'il la décrit dans _Les Particules élémentaires_ (Flammarion, 1998). (...) 
Or voilà que cette maman bien vivante vient de prendre la plume pour mettre en quelque sorte les pendules à l'heure. Lucie Ceccaldi, une femme de 83 ans qui habite un petit cabanon sur les hauteurs de l'île de La Réunion, publie le 7 mai, aux éditions Scali, un récit dont le titre, _L'Innocente_ (416 p., 19,90 euros), indique la teneur.

Les extraits sont un petit bonheur : entre tatie Danielle et Dame Tartine ! 

Exemple : _"Mon fils, qu'il aille se faire foutre par qui il veut avec qui il veut, qu'il refasse un bouquin, j'en ai rien à cirer. Mais si par malheur, il remet mon nom sur un truc, il va se prendre un coup de canne dans la tronche, ça lui coupera toutes les dents, ça, c'est sûr ! Et ce n'est pas Flammarion ni Fayard qui m'arrêteront."_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> les nazis s'apprêtaient à exterminer les juifs d'Afrique du Nord lorsque leurs armées ont été défaites par les Alliés, en 1942.



La vérité si tu mens!!!


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2008)

Les claviers d'ordinateurs peuvent abriter plus de bactéries dangereuses pour la santé que la moyenne des sièges de toilettes, selon une enquête scientifique britannique publiée jeudi. Le magazine de consommation "Which? Computing" a demandé à un biologiste d'examiner au microscope plus de 30 claviers dans un bureau londonien "représentatif" et "a trouvé que certains abritaient des bactéries qui présentaient un risque élevé de rendre malade leur utilisateur", explique-t-il sur son site internet.


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2008)

donc, par la fenetre les claviers .....on passe aux ecrans tactiles


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2008)

ll est la vedette du net depuis quelques jours. Nicholas White est ce jeune homme qui a passé 41 heures coincé dans un ascenseur de la tour McGraw-Hill à New York. Lhistoire, qui remonte à 1999, est racontée en détails dans la dernière édition du très sérieux (mais toujours original) New Yorker. Un vendredi soir, White (34 ans à lépoque) descend fumer une cigarette sur le parvis de la tour puis entre dans lascenseur pour regagner le 43e étage.

Lascenseur commence à monter et puis sarrête brusquement. A lintérieur, Nicholas White appuie sur le bouton de linterphone. Aucune réponse. Son calvaire, qui va durer 41 heures, est filmé par la caméra de surveillance de lascenseur. Et la vidéo fait depuis quelques jours un tabac sur le net. On voit le malheureux sagiter en tous sens, ouvrir les portes de la cabine (mais il se trouve face à un mur), dormir. Les passages où il se soulage ont été coupés


----------



## JPTK (1 Mai 2008)

Yep j'avais vu ça, franchement ce mec est pas normal, il ne fait pas caca, ni pipi, et il ne se branle pas, à moins qu'ils aient coupé (enfin la vidéo je veux dire), c'est possible d'ailleurs 

Personne n'aurait souhaité être à sa place, perso je me serais cachetoné un max je pense, et puis j'aurais commencé rapidement à croire que j'allais crever là comme un con, il y a d'ailleurs certainement pensé aussi, putin de mort con quand même... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> perso je me serais cachetoné un max je pense, et puis j'aurais commencé rapidement à croire que j'allais crever là comme un con



Si seulement...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2008)

Va te laver les mains.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les claviers d'ordinateurs peuvent abriter plus de bactéries dangereuses pour la santé que la moyenne des sièges de toilettes, selon une enquête scientifique britannique publiée jeudi. Le magazine de consommation "Which? Computing" a demandé à un biologiste d'examiner au microscope plus de 30 claviers dans un bureau londonien "représentatif" et "a trouvé que certains abritaient des bactéries qui présentaient un risque élevé de rendre malade leur utilisateur", explique-t-il sur son site internet.





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Va te laver les mains.



face de pêt de Mylène Farmer ! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> face de pêt de Mylène Farmer ! :rateau:


Comme quoi, la fonction "ignorer cet utilisateur" n'a pas que des avantages.


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Yep j'avais vu ça, franchement ce mec est pas normal, il ne fait pas caca, ni pipi, et il ne se branle pas, à moins qu'ils aient coupé (enfin la vidéo je veux dire), c'est possible d'ailleurs





Amok a dit:


> Les passages où il se soulage ont été coupés


----------



## Chang (2 Mai 2008)

> Citation:
> Posté par *Amok*
> 
> 
> ...





> kisbizz
> 
> donc, par la fenetre les claviers .....on passe aux ecrans tactiles



Oui, enfin ca me rappel cette etude qui avait demontre que les bols de cacahuetes dans les bars avaient un nombre invraisemblables de germes et de traces d'urine ... si ton ipod touch ou ton iphone il est triture par toute ta bande de pote en fin de journee, dans un bar ou autre lieu commun, tu peux avoir le droit a de l'urine sur l'oreille en repondant a ton telephone ... ou au reste de sauce tartare que ton pote il s'est leche les doigts avec ... etc etc ...

Par super hygienique le tactile quand meme ... mais c'est une revolution ... seulement faut pas avoir de pote ... ou alors tous des maniaques du lavage de main ou des hypocondriaques ... 

Enfin moi je dis ca hein, je dis rien ...  ...


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Oui, enfin ca me rappel cette etude qui avait demontre que les bols de cacahuetes dans les bars avaient un nombre invraisemblables de germes et de traces d'urine ... .


 
C'est ce qu'on appelle une légende urbaine  Il est impossible de différencier des urines sur des cacahuètes (ou autres...)


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle une légende urbaine  Il est impossible de différencier des urines sur des cacahuètes (ou autres...)



En revanche, dans mes dernières analyses d'urines, on a différencié pas moins de sept espèces de cacahuètes. J'étais effrayé.


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2008)

_J'ai l'impression d'être renié par mon pays, mes racines, mon héritage. Je suis traité comme un criminel". _Dans des témoignages à _Libération _et au _Parisien, _vendredi 2 mai, Frédéric Minvielle, 37 ans, se dit_ "indigné". _Ce Français vivant aux Pays-Bas a été déchu de sa nationalité française après s'être marié avec un Néerlandais et avoir acquis la nationalité de son conjoint. 
Installé aux Pays-Bas depuis 2002, M. Minvielle s'y est marié le 6 décembre 2003 et a acquis la nationalité néerlandaise en 2006, _"parce que ce pays  reconnaît mon amour et mon mariage"_, a-t-il expliqué.

[Selon une convention entre la France et les Pays-Bas en vigueur depuis 1985 et modifiée en 1993 et 1996, tout ressortissant d'un des deux pays acquérant la nationalité de l'autre pays perd sa nationalité d'origine sauf en cas de mariage et de volonté expresse de conserver sa nationalité initiale. Mais la France ne reconnaissant pas le mariage homosexuel, Frédéric Minvielle s'est vu signifier par le consulat, en décembre 2007, la déchéance de sa nationalité française.]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _J'ai l'impression d'être renié par mon pays, mes racines, mon héritage. Je suis traité comme un criminel". _Dans des témoignages à _Libération _et au _Parisien, _vendredi 2 mai, Frédéric Minvielle, 37 ans, se dit_ "indigné". _Ce Français vivant aux Pays-Bas a été déchu de sa nationalité française après s'être marié avec un Néerlandais et avoir acquis la nationalité de son conjoint.
> Installé aux Pays-Bas depuis 2002, M. Minvielle s'y est marié le 6 décembre 2003 et a acquis la nationalité néerlandaise en 2006, _"parce que ce pays  reconnaît mon amour et mon mariage"_, a-t-il expliqué.
> 
> [Selon une convention entre la France et les Pays-Bas en vigueur depuis 1985 et modifiée en 1993 et 1996, tout ressortissant d'un des deux pays acquérant la nationalité de l'autre pays perd sa nationalité d'origine sauf en cas de mariage et de volonté expresse de conserver sa nationalité initiale. Mais la France ne reconnaissant pas le mariage homosexuel, Frédéric Minvielle s'est vu signifier par le consulat, en décembre 2007, la déchéance de sa nationalité française.]


C'est bizarre cette histoire. Car d'un côté il y a une convention qui dit qu'on perd sa nationalité si on se marie avec un ressortissant de l'autre pays et de l'autre on veut retirer sa nationalité à un type qui veut faire un mariage homosexuel, mariage qui n'est pas reconnu dans notre pays. Pour moi, c'est incohérent.
Et puis, les Pays-Bas font aussi partie de l'Union Européenne. Alors il faudrait peut-être revoir cette convention entre la France et les Pays-Bas signée à l'époque de la CEE et avant l'arrivée de l'Euro. Les choses ont évoluées depuis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est bizarre cette histoire. Car d'un côté il y a une convention qui dit qu'on perd sa nationalité si on se marie avec un ressortissant de l'autre pays et de l'autre on veut retirer sa nationalité à un type qui veut faire un mariage homosexuel, mariage qui n'est pas reconnu dans notre pays. Pour moi, c'est incohérent.
> Et puis, les Pays-Bas font aussi partie de l'Union Européenne. Alors il faudrait peut-être revoir cette convention entre la France et les Pays-Bas signée à l'époque de la CEE et avant l'arrivée de l'Euro. Les choses ont évoluées depuis.



Faut entrouvrir le couvercle de ta soupière pour lire les posts, mon canard ! 



> tout ressortissant d'un des deux pays acquérant la nationalité de l'autre pays perd sa nationalité d'origine *sauf en cas de mariage et de volonté expresse de conserver sa nationalité initiale.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut entrouvrir le couvercle de ta soupière pour lire les posts, mon canard !


Arf ! J'avais mal lu. Au temps pour moi. :rateau:  

Mais ça n'empêche qu'il faudrait revoir cette convention. Non ?


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2008)

Une épidémie d'un virus hautement pathogène, déclarée depuis début mars dans une ville de l'est de la Chine, a tué 21 enfants et en a infecté près de 3 000, a annoncé, vendredi 2 mai, l'agence de presse officielle Chine nouvelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2008)

T'es pas bien de poster ça



Amok a dit:


> Une épidémie d'un virus hautement pathogène, déclarée depuis début mars dans une ville de l'est de la Chine, a tué 21 enfants et en a infecté près de 3 000, a annoncé, vendredi 2 mai, l'agence de presse officielle Chine nouvelle.



Juste quand je viens de lire ça ! 






J'ai failli m'étouffer de rire    (je sais, je devrais pas, mais c'est les neeeeeerfs :rateau


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Mai 2008)

Vol au dessus d'un nid de concons... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Une épidémie d'un virus hautement pathogène, déclarée depuis début mars dans une ville de l'est de la Chine, a tué 21 enfants et en a infecté près de 3 000, a annoncé, vendredi 2 mai, l'agence de presse officielle Chine nouvelle.



Vont être bien les JO... si si... vraiment... et pour les Zathlètes et touristes amateurs du monde entier, un aller simple devrait suffire...  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vont être bien les JO... si si... vraiment... et pour les Zathlètes et touristes amateurs du monde entier, un aller simple devrait suffire...  :rateau:


 
pour les  natlètes je sais pas... mais pour les journalistes, c'est sûr! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vol au dessus d'un nid de concons... :mouais:



Y en avait déjà qui jetaient le bébé avec l'eau du bain  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vol au dessus d'un nid de concons... :mouais:



J'ai honte. il y a un peu plus d'une vingtaine d'années, j'ai "fauté" avec une administratrice. Celle ci a insisté à l'époque pour que le petit M.....*, fruit de nos amours coupables et qu'elle venait de mettre bas dans la salle des modérateurs subisse cet étrange rituel qui eut lieu depuis le toit de Macg.

Résultat : quand nous l'avons récupéré, tout l'intérieur était mélangé. :rose:
Depuis, je milite à fond contre ces pratiques barbares.


* Par respect pour cet enfant aujourd'hui adulte, le nom a été masqué (NDLR).


----------



## Chang (2 Mai 2008)

Petits petits petiiiiiiits ...







​Vivement les JO tiens ...


----------



## FataMorgana (2 Mai 2008)

le plus flippant je trouve: 

 "3 000 usines que nous avons déjà inspectées, nous n'avons pas découvert d'utilisation sur une grande échelle du travail des enfants".

Ah bah si c'est pas à grande échelle bien sûr!!!!:mouais:  
A+


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Résultat : quand nous l'avons récupéré, tout l'intérieur était mélangé. :rose:
> Depuis, je milite à fond contre ces pratiques barbares.



C'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait tout le charme de son orthographe remarquable :love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2008)

"Miroir, ô mon beau miroir".... 

Regardez les commentaires... _mou de veau_ garanti !... 


Pffff....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2008)

Offre d'emploi de l'ANPE pour un poste en Inde... à 320 euros par mois !



> Deux offres d'emploi de l'ANPE proposent à des chômeurs français de partir travailler en Inde pour un salaire de seulement 320 euros, révèle Le Parisien du samedi 3 mai. (...)
> 
> L'ANPE explique qu'en tant que service public, elle se doit de publier toutes les offres qu'elle reçoit, à partir du moment où elles remplissent les critères légaux du pays concerné.


C'est une offre d'emploi "valable" ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2008)

Clavier pas très hygiénique...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Offre d'emploi de l'ANPE pour un poste en Inde... à 320 euros par mois !
> 
> 
> C'est une offre d'emploi "valable" ?


ça dépend. C'est long un aller-retour Paris/New Delhi en RER?




Amok a dit:


> Les claviers d'ordinateurs peuvent abriter plus de bactéries dangereuses pour la santé que la moyenne des sièges de toilettes, selon une enquête scientifique britannique publiée jeudi. Le magazine de consommation "Which? Computing" a demandé à un biologiste d'examiner au microscope plus de 30 claviers dans un bureau londonien "représentatif" et "a trouvé que certains abritaient des bactéries qui présentaient un risque élevé de rendre malade leur utilisateur", explique-t-il sur son site internet.





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Va te laver les mains.





PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Clavier pas très hygiénique...



Rhoooooo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça dépend. C'est long un aller-retour Paris/New Delhi en RER


Très long. Tu as intérêt à partir tôt le matin de chez toi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (...) Rhoooooo.



Oups ! Merdum ! :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2008)

*Un détenu américain, innocenté par son ADN, libéré après 27 ans*

Dans son malheur il a eu de la chance de ne pas avoir été envoyé à la chaise...


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2008)

Les habitants de Cuba peuvent, pour la première fois, acheter des ordinateurs personnels légalement après que la vente de PC soit devenue légale, vendredi 2 mai. Les ordinateurs personnels étaient jusque-là réservés aux entreprises et aux étrangers résidant sur l'île.


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mai 2008)

Euro 2008 : du fair-play SVP... avec les prostituées...



> ....L'accent est notamment mis sur le port du préservatif. Sur ce point, le seul choix possible est celui de la taille, rappelle l'Aide suisse contre le sida....


----------



## al02 (3 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les habitants de Cuba peuvent, pour la première fois, acheter des ordinateurs personnels légalement après que la vente de *PC* soit devenue légale, vendredi 2 mai. Les ordinateurs personnels étaient jusque-là réservés aux entreprises et aux étrangers résidant sur l'île.



Autre titre :



> A Cuba, Raul Castro annonce un congrès du *PC* et la commutation des peines de mort


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2008)

> ....L'accent est notamment mis sur le port du préservatif. Sur ce point, le seul choix possible est celui de la taille, rappelle l'Aide suisse contre le sida....



Ah, çà existe une autre taille que le XXL ? :rose:


----------



## kasarus (3 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, çà existe une autre taille que le XXL ? :rose:



Oui, mais faut penser à enlever ta cuirasse avant gros malin....:love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Bata_ville_...


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Un détenu américain, innocenté par son ADN, libéré après 27 ans*
> 
> Dans son malheur il a eu de la chance de ne pas avoir été envoyé à la chaise...



Entendu à la radio que les juges américains l'ont indemnisé en lui octroyant 1 dollar de dommage et intérêt.
:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (4 Mai 2008)

La France subit la loi suisse....  

suis déjà dehors


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> La France subit la loi suisse....
> 
> suis déjà dehors



Bon, HOCKEY Ok, vous êtes les meilleurs


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> La France subit la loi suisse....
> 
> suis déjà dehors


Nan, nan, reste !...
Tu pratiques le hockey ?!...


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2008)

un CDI à 320 euros par mois en Inde ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> un CDI à 320 euros par mois en Inde ?


Et ça, c'est quoi ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2008)

C'est plus lent ici à venir les infos, et puis il faut l'analyser avant de la publier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est plus lent ici à venir les infos, et puis il faut l'analyser avant de la publier


Il faut surtout retirer ses lunettes de soleil pour lire (rapport à un AP récent).


----------



## benjamin (6 Mai 2008)

À bas les trolls ! Et si on exigeait le numéro de CB, le permis ou le passeport des internautes, se demande l'éditeur du Washingtonpost.com. :afraid:


----------



## kasarus (6 Mai 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> À bas les trolls ! Et si on exigeait le numéro de CB, le permis ou le passeport des internautes, se demande l'éditeur du Washingtonpost.com. :afraid:



J'ai été tenté (je l'avoue ) de répondre par un troll..... sur la page en question mais il fallait s'enregistrer, la flemme.  :love:


----------



## benjamin (6 Mai 2008)

Ouais, c'est déjà un beau frein anti-troll, on a vu ça dans les réactions à nos actus. Mais certains persévèrent... :style: :modo:


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

pourquoi tu me regardes quand tu dis ça ?!  :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (6 Mai 2008)

Te concernant, je songeais plutôt à du masochisme. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

penisbook.be


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2008)

... Et le lundi à Bonifacio, c'est jour de plastiquage!...

Musique!

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2008)

Ah, j'avais peur que les traditions se perdent  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2008)

Une mauvaise note de plus pour lElysée, Matignon, le Ministère de lIndustrie, celui de la Justice et le cabinet dEric Besson, secrétaire dEtat à léconomie numérique. Un communiqué, adressé à ces différentes institutions par lASIC (lAssociation des Services Internet Communautaires), sattaque à la loi Olivennes, également appelée loi Hadopi (pour « Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet », le futur gardien du net).


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2008)

_clic image..._


----------



## fredintosh (8 Mai 2008)

Vu à l'instant sur France 2, la pastille "C malin comme maison", juste avant le journal.

Le sujet du jour : "Comment aménager une chambre dans une cave bien ventilée". :sick: 

Et pour couronner le tout : "émission sponsoriée par Butagaz..."

Pile poil dans l'actu, France 2. Chapeau. :rateau:


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2008)

Olé

j'aimerais beaucoup voir !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Olé
> 
> j'aimerais beaucoup voir !


Moi aussi.


----------



## Chang (9 Mai 2008)

​
En esperant que ca aide les 3 pauvres gars de West Memphis ...


----------



## Chang (12 Mai 2008)

Shake it baby

Je me trouve environ 50/80 kilometres de l'epicentre, c'etait assez impressionant, mais vraiment rien de grave ici. C'est assez bluffant de voir que des secousses ont ete ressenties aussi loin que Beijing ou Shanghai ... Maintenant ce ne sont que des petites secousses. 

Par contre la population locale a decidee de passer la nuit dehors. Les tentes ont poussees comme des champignons sur les bandes d'herbes dans les parcs ou il est normalement interdit de marcher.

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2008)

A priori ca a vraiment secoué très fort..


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Shake it baby
> 
> Je me trouve environ 50/80 kilometres de l'epicentre, c'etait assez impressionant, mais vraiment rien de grave ici. C'est assez bluffant de voir que des secousses ont ete ressenties aussi loin que Beijing ou Shanghai ... Maintenant ce ne sont que des petites secousses.
> 
> ...


Dis le copain de Tintin tu veux nous attendrir là  



			
				Amnesty International a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment, les chiffres officiels ne sont pas si alarmants, mais l'enquête sur le terrain permet d'établir des statistiques qui font frémir. Amnesty International a eu connaissance de 2088 exécutions en 1999, 1263 en 2000 et au moins 2468 en 2001. On a également répertorié 500 exécutions en six semaines en 1996 et environ *10000 exécutions dans l'année 1983*, autres périodes de campagnes meurtrières.



8000 de moins, permet moi d'être cynique ça me fait ni chaud ni froid :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2008)

A quand la sonde rectale a demeure pour vérifier qu'on a bien bouffé nos 5 fruits et légumes par jour?


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A quand la sonde rectale a demeure pour vérifier qu'on a bien bouffé nos 5 fruits et légumes par jour?


La "solution" au problème...

[YOUTUBE]rW2ocVfHInI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A quand la sonde rectale a demeure pour vérifier qu'on a bien bouffé nos 5 fruits et légumes par jour?



Pas pour tout de suite, ils doivent d'abord terminer le développement du volucompteur nasal qu'ils comptent prochainement nous greffer pour pouvoir enfin nous faire payer l'air qu'on respire !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A quand la sonde rectale a demeure pour vérifier qu'on a bien bouffé nos 5 fruits et légumes par jour?


Quand on connaît le penchant très prononcé de Borloo pour la bibine, cette annonce ne manque pas de seL.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Creepy slacks ad from 1970

Et ne pas oublier le :

*Une Femme, une Pipe, un Pull - Jerseys Paul Fourtiq*


----------



## mademoisellecha (13 Mai 2008)

Certains d'entre vous l'ont peut-être déjà lu dans le nouvel obs de la semaine passée, 
le cas échéant je le poste ici, je le trouve intéressant. 

Nº2270
SEMAINE DU JEUDI 08 Mai 2008


"L'élite intellectuelle dans les pays développés trouve parfaitement normal de s'inquiéter de la surpopulation dans le monde, mais elle oublie toujours un fait. La vraie surpopulation, c'est celle du bétail." 
L'auteur de ces phrases n'est pas un vachophobe excentrique ou un végétarien fanatique mais l'économiste américain Jeremy Rifkin, auteur, entre deux essais sur le travail ou les nouvelles technologies, du passionnant «Beyond Beef», un essai sur l'impact dévastateur de l'industrie de l'élevage. 

Surpopulation ? Avec 1,4 milliard de vaches, notre planète croule en effet littéralement sous le bétail : le poids cumulé de tous ces ruminants est supérieur à celui de toute la population humaine avec ses 6 milliards d'habitants ! Et c'est
de pire en pire. La production de viande a été multipliée par cinq depuis les années 1950, pour passer à 265 millions de tonnes. Et devrait encore doubler sur les vingt années à venir.
De quoi affoler les experts en alimentation, qui se demandent bien comment la terre pourra nourrir les 3 milliards d'humains supplémentaires de ces prochaines décennies. La concurrence entre les animaux d'élevage et les hommes s'annonce très rude. *Car 80% de l'alimentation animale proviennent de cultures qui conviendraient également à la consommation humaine : maïs, soja. A l'ère de l'élevage industriel, nos bêtes accaparent à elles toutes seules 60% de la production mondiale de céréales, soit 670 millions de tonnes. Un volume qui suffirait amplement à nourrir les 850 millions d'êtres humains souffrant de malnutrition.* En fait, d'un point de vue malthusien, la viande n'est pas «rentable». On estime qu'*un végétarien consomme en moyenne 180 kilos de grains par an alors qu'un consommateur de viande en gaspille 930 kilos par an*. Pour comparer le rendement de diverses spécialités agricoles, les agronomes calculent un taux de conversion alimentaire qui correspond au rapport entre le nombre de protéines consommées et produites. Pour obtenir 1 calorie de poulet, il faut ainsi environ 4 calories de nourriture végétale. Idem pour le porc ou les oeufs.
Pour le lait, on grimpe à 8. Et pour le boeuf, à 17, voire bien plus ! En comparaison, la pomme de terre est bien moins gourmande, son taux de conversion n'étant que de 0,46. 
*Et encore, on ne compte pas les besoins en eau : pour produire 100 grammes de boeuf, il faut 25 000 litres d'eau.*

Glouton, notre cheptel est aussi expansionniste. Au total, l'élevage et la production des aliments pour le bétail squattent 78% des terres agricoles mondiales, soit 30% de toute la surface du globe, trois fois plus qu'en 1960. *«Sur un hectare de terrain, un agriculteur peut nourrir une trentaine de personnes s'il le consacre à la culture de légumes ou de fruits. S'il produit des oeufs ou de la viande, le ratio passe à cinq personnes. Et à beaucoup, beaucoup, moins, s'il ne s'agit que de viande rouge»*, dit ainsi Bruno Parmentier, auteur de «Nourrir l'humanité» et directeur de l'Ecole supérieure d'Agriculture d'Angers.

Le plus insensé ? C'est que *toute cette bidoche est en priorité destinée à 0,1% de la population de la planète, l'infime petite minorité des riches de ce monde*. Notre consommation de viande est passée de 30 kilos par personne et par an en 1919 à plus de 100 kilos aujourd'hui. C'est trois fois plus que la quantité préconisée par les organismes de santé. Non seulement notre régime carnivore affame la planète, mais il nous tue aussi par la recrudescence des maladies de «biens nourris» : accidents cardiovasculaires, diabète, obésité...

Et pour ne rien arranger, il contribue au réchauffement climatique. Selon un rapport publié en 2006 par la FAO, l'élevage est responsable de 18% des émissions des gaz à effet de serre. *Soit plus que le secteur des transports !* Avec leurs flatulences chargées de méthane, leurs tonnes de fumier gorgé de gaz hilarant, le fameux NO2 également des plus nocifs, sans compter les émissions d'ammoniac synonymes de pluies acides et leurs déjections qui polluent les nappes phréatiques, nos charmants bovins sont des périls verts à quatre pattes. L'extension de leurs pâturages fait des ravages. En Amérique centrale, 20% des zones sylvestres ont déjà été ratiboisées. Et c'est encore pire au Brésil, où 38% de l'Amazonie ont été sacrifiés pour les bovins. Une déforestation qui s'accélère avec les immenses plantations de soja destinées à nourrir nos vaches, toujours elles. 

Mon royaume pour une entrecôte.

---------

Source nouvelobs.com : http://hebdo.nouvelobs.com/hebdo/parution/p2270/articles/a374222-.html


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

... Le pull et le chiard, on peut s'en passer...


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Creepy slacks ad from 1970
> 
> Et ne pas oublier le :
> 
> *Une Femme, une Pipe, un Pull - Jerseys Paul Fourtiq*



Et cest une *actualité* amusante ou pas, ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> A quand la sonde rectale a demeure pour vérifier qu'on a bien bouffé nos 5 fruits et légumes par jour?


 
Concombre, carotte, courgette, banane et poireau ?

Gourmand, va !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Et cest une *actualité* amusante ou pas, ça ?



La première vient d'un site d'actualité : boingboing, donc je me disais que ça pouvait passer. La deuxième n'était pas (plus?) de l'actualité mais comme pour la blogueuse à la source de cette information, c'était marrant de les mettre en relation.

Mais bon, si tu veux effacer, pas de problème...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Concombre, carotte, courgette, banane et poireau ?
> 
> Gourmand, va !


Des fois j'aime bien aussi les artichauts et les ananas :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des fois j'aime bien aussi les artichauts et les ananas :love:



Ça dépend dans quel sens tu les enfiles... :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça dépend dans quel sens tu les enfiles... :mouais:


Toi quelque chose me dit que tu adore les oursins et les châtaignes.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2008)

Patoch est un gourmet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Il a été habitué aux châtaignes très tôt.


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

On reste dans la tendance. 
À noter le sur le champ(s) avec la photo derrière (encore? )


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> On reste dans la tendance.
> À noter le sur le champ(s) avec la photo derrière (encore? )




Non, non, j'ai bien lu, c'est de la circulation *sanguine*, dont ils parlent


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> On reste dans la tendance.
> À noter le sur le champ(s) avec la photo derrière (encore? )


C'est de l'actualité ça?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2008)

La loi sur les OGM rejetée!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La loi sur les OGM rejetée!


J'en connais un qui doit être furieux (un certain NS) et un autre qui va encore en prendre pour son grade (un certain JFC).


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est de l'actualité ça?



Bah oui, c'est une *Nouvelle* crème....


----------



## al02 (14 Mai 2008)

Cancer de la peau : problème cul tanné cutané.


----------



## al02 (14 Mai 2008)

Un gros problème de santé pour l'avenir.  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Cancer de la peau : problème cul tanné cutané.





al02 a dit:


> Un gros problème de santé pour l'avenir.  :mouais:



c'est bon, j'ai déjà eu un cancer de la peau, je peux donc devenir gros ! chouette ! :love:


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

L'Amok veut un nouveau déambulateur !


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> L'Amok veut un nouveau déambulateur !


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

Sachez, mon jeune (enfin, pas tant que ca) ami que je viens de changer ma paire de rollers qui tombait en lambeaux et que je suis depuis quelques mois équipé d'un matériel flambant neuf (Rollerblade Aero 75 pour les puristes) dont les 8 roues tournent avec soupleté et fluiditesse.

Je file donc comme le vent sur mes patins et cet engin me semble tout à fait adapté pour courir (enfin, rouler) après les nioubs de votre trempe et accessoirement les serveuses...



C'est une actu, car il est maintenant dispo a la vente en France (Frouze Land pour les Suisses).




​ 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (...) après les *nioubs* de votre trempe et(...)


:rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 



Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Je file donc comme le vent sur mes patins et cet engin me semble tout à fait adapté pour courir (enfin, rouler) après les nioubs de votre trempe et accessoirement les serveuses...


Attention quand même, hein ?!...
Y'en a, à qui ça monte à la tête, de confondre virtuel et réalité !...


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Attention quand même, hein ?!...
> Y'en a, à qui ça monte à la tête, de confondre virtuel et réalité !...



  

"Vêtu de sacs poubelle en plastique et d'une cape noire et armé d'une béquille en métal, M. Hughes avait bondi par dessus une palissade et pénétré dans un jardin où les deux cousins filmaient un documentaire sur leur église. (...) L'apprenti Dark Vador, _qui n'a aucun souvenir de l'incident_ selon son avocate, avait plaidé coupable."


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

L'était bourré, le Dark Vador. :hein:


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Question: 
Avec le trotteur, on a la donzelle avec ou c'est en bon d'achat?


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Question:
> Avec le trotteur, on a la donzelle avec ou c'est en bon d'achat?


Ne rêve pas !... 
Commence par retrouver ta tune !... 



ÉDIT : 





Amok a dit:


> "Vêtu de sacs poubelle en plastique et d'une cape noire et armé d'une béquille en métal, M. Hughes avait bondi par dessus une palissade et pénétré dans un jardin où les deux cousins filmaient un documentaire sur leur église. (...) L'apprenti Dark Vador, _qui n'a aucun souvenir de l'incident_ selon son avocate, avait plaidé coupable."


J'avais pas vu ça : 





> Barney et Michael Jones, deux cousins qui ont fondé l'an dernier la première *"église jedi"* britannique.


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Salaud...

Stoi qui m'a dit qu'il fallait chercher.


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> L'était bourré, le Dark Vador. :hein:



Le doute n'est absolument pas permis sur ce point .

Toutefois, il y a une info dans l'info qui me fait plonger dans des transes de joie. Les agressés, donc, étaient en cours de tournage d'un reportage sur leur église. Qui sont-ils vraiment ?

"deux cousins qui ont fondé l'an dernier *la première "église jedi* " britannique". 


Entre le Dark de sacs plastiques et les cousins qui au moment des faits "Déguisés en chevaliers "jedi" (...) jouaient avec des sabres laser", on ne doit pas s'ennuyer dans le quartier : tu mets le nez à la fenêtre, c'est bien mieux que la télé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Entre le Dark de sacs plastiques et les cousins qui au moment des faits "Déguisés en chevaliers "jedi" (...) jouaient avec des sabres laser", on ne doit pas s'ennuyer dans le quartier : tu mets le nez à la fenêtre, c'est bien mieux que la télé !



Ben nan, parce que si tu mets le nez à la fenêtre, c'est du piratage, et c'est "hors charte" (les ayants droit, Lucas, tout çaaaa ...)


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

Minority Report :

Gary Pugh, le directeur du service scientifique de Scotland Yard, veut établir un fichier ADN pour les enfants dès l'âge de 5 ans afin d'_«identifier les gens avant qu'ils commettent un délit. Il nous faut trouver quels seront ceux qui commettront peut-être (_possibly_) les plus graves délits contre la société»._ Il s'agit, argumente-t-il, d'arrêter le crime avant qu'il ait lieu.


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

ça me rappelle quelqu'un&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Objet Roulant non Identifié


 
Vous noterez le label de qualité suprême : la croix blanche sur fond rouge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça me rappelle quelqu'un&#8230;


Penserait-on au même (un Français de petite taille très haut placé) ? 

Cela dit, 5 ans, c'est beaucoup trop vieux. Il faut le faire quand l'enfant est à l'état de foetus.   :mouais:


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Un Français? 
Vous avez tout faux copyright Brice.....


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Hop:
une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Zyrol (15 Mai 2008)

ça m'a fait bien marrer...

enfin, vu que je vais y aller, je vais peut être revenir intoxiqué au iodure d'argent...

Pékin affirme faire la pluie et le beau temps


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vous noterez le label de qualité suprême : la croix blanche sur fond rouge



Ce qu'on sait moins c'est que l'Amok a demandé une version avec un design légèrement revu, c'est-à-dire une croix rouge sur fond blanc.


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> ça m'a fait bien marrer...
> 
> enfin, vu que je vais y aller, je vais peut être revenir intoxiqué au iodure d'argent...
> 
> Pékin affirme faire la pluie et le beau temps



Que faut-il en penser? 
=> prévisions pas fiables (enfin pas assez pour ça, même s'ils ont le même système de prévision que Météo France en Novembre 2008)
=> Iodure d'argent. Conséquences peu néfastes pour l'environnement car en petites quantités, azote liquide....
Ils ont vraiment de l'argent à dépenser.
j'aimerais bien savoir leur budget. (surtout quand on pense aux régions pauvres de la Chine...)


----------



## Zyrol (15 Mai 2008)

Et voilà 



> Avec 1500 professionnels de la modification de la météo et 37 000 travailleurs à mi-temps, 30 avions  et un lot démesuré d'artillerie, la Chine peut se prévaloir du plus grand programme mondial d'ingénieurie climatique.
> 
> Mais cette ambition ne date pas d'hier. Dès 1958, les responsables chinois ont commencé à expérimenter des techniques pour irriguer le nord du pays, en proie à une terrible sécheresse. Depuis, les choses ont évolué et le Bureau pour la modification du climat peut aujourd'hui se prévaloir d'un budget annuel de  40 à 55 millions d'euros), selon le magazine Technology.


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Merfoui.


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ce qu'on sait moins c'est que l'Amok a demandé une version avec un design légèrement revu, c'est-à-dire une croix rouge sur fond blanc.



J'ai fait un noeud a mon Kleenex, histoire d'être certain de ne pas oublier de t'initier à l'iPod lors de la prochaine rencontre ...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2008)

C'est un oiseau? Un avion? Non c'est FusionMan!

[YOUTUBE]0dk9nKLDiQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un oiseau? Un avion? Non c'est FusionMan!
> 
> [youtube]0dk9nKLDiQw[/youtube]


déjà bu !


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> déjà bu !



et en plus, absolument pas besoin de ça !  


[YOUTUBE]lDBrdl2sZWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un oiseau? Un avion? Non c'est FusionMan!





alèm a dit:


> déjà bu !


C'est quand même aut'chose que des "_Rollerblade Aero 75_" !....


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et en plus, absolument pas besoin de ça !
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lDBrdl2sZWs[/YOUTUBE]




Y'a quand même des grands malades... :afraid:


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quand même aut'chose que des "_Rollerblade Aero 75_" !....



Mes Rollerblade et moi, tu sais ce qu'on te dit ?!  

Un buste de Bobby retrouvé dans le Rhône !


----------



## prasath (15 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et en plus, absolument pas besoin de ça !



Faut vraiment avoir confiance en ses partenaires, en plus d'être à moitié taré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Faut vraiment avoir confiance en ses partenaires, en plus d'être à moitié taré.



A moitié  A moitié  Tu chipotes, là


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Y'a quand même des grands malades... :afraid:





prasath a dit:


> Faut vraiment avoir confiance en ses partenaires, en plus d'être à moitié taré.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> A moitié  A moitié  Tu chipotes, là



en même temps, c'est Travis Pastrana


----------



## prasath (15 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en même temps, c'est Travis Pastrana



Madame Pastrana doit être heureuse


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Madame Pastrana doit être heureuse



justement, je me demande si ce n'est pas elle qui aurait inventé un certain recyclage des aspirateurs


----------



## al02 (15 Mai 2008)

De l'huile de promoteur dans la mayonnaise !   :love: 

Bon appétit, bien sûr !


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Même plus moyen d'être végétarien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

*Suicide après un canular sur MySpace*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2008)

al02 a dit:


> De l'huile de promoteur dans la mayonnaise !   :love:
> 
> Bon appétit, bien sûr !



ben suffit de pas la manger... par contre un dernier tango à Paris version mayo... pourquoi pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Suicide après un canular sur MySpace*



Bah... Alem a bien tenté de me faire croire qu'il était une belle rousse nichonnante à souhaits sur Myspace... J'ai même pas pleuré...


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Alem a bien tenté de me faire croire qu'il était une belle rousse nichonnante à souhaits sur Myspace... J'ai même pas pleuré...



tu as bien fait croire à Supermoquette sur le même site que tu étais une belle espagnole peu vertueuse !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Alem a bien tenté de me faire croire qu'il était une belle rousse nichonnante à souhaits sur Myspace... J'ai même pas pleuré...



Évidemment, s'il ne se rase pas, ça ne marchera jamais...


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Évidemment, s'il ne se rase pas, ça ne marchera jamais...



c'est depuis que je ne me rase plus  :hein: :casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

La F1 chez Mickey ?  



> Fillon veut un Grand Prix de F1 à Disneyland Paris
> 
> François Fillon, grand amateur de course automobile, ne se résout pas à voir disparaître le Grand Prix de France de Formule 1. Le premier ministre, qui a reçu plusieurs fois à Matignon Bernie Ecclestone, président de l'association des constructeurs de F1 (Foca), s'implique personnellement pour trouver une solution de remplacement à Magny-Cours. Après l'abandon des projets de Versailles-Satory et d'Évry, la seule candidature crédible reste celle de Disneyland Paris. Le dossier, techniquement au point, bute sur le financement. Il faut trouver 20 millions d'euros pour organiser l'événement. Et les Américains, qui ont largement profité des largesses de l'État pour l'installation de leur parc de loisirs, espèrent bien faire payer l'État français. Ce que François Fillon refuse.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Suicide après un canular sur MySpace*





P'tain, ils deviennent de plus en plus faibles les gens, maintenant ils se suicident pour un rateau imaginaire :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain, ils deviennent de plus en plus faibles les gens, maintenant ils se suicident pour un rateau imaginaire :sleep:



T'as vraiment pas de coeur !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Mai 2008)

La gamine de 13 ans elle devait en avoir un peu trop elle


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La gamine de 13 ans elle devait en avoir un peu trop elle




Tous les ados ne sont pas des rebelles "black metal" indestructibles comme toi   


Edit : Enfin, quand je dis "black metal", si tu tiens de ton père, ça doit plutôt être "white plastic"


----------



## benjamin (16 Mai 2008)

Je sais qu'il y a des experts.  
Alice achète le domaine danstoncul.fr
"Ouh ouh".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a des experts.
> Alice achète le domaine danstoncul.fr
> "Ouh ouh".


C'est bien parce que t'es admin.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a des experts.
> Alice achète le domaine danstoncul.fr
> "Ouh ouh".


Voilà un post traitant a mots à peine couverts du sujet dont il est désormais interdit de parler ici. Et pourtant je serais surpris qu'il soit effacé avant longtemps.


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voilà un post traitant a mots à peine couverts du sujet dont il est désormais interdit de parler ici. Et pourtant je serait surpris qu'il soit effacé avant longtemps.



Oh, ca va hein ! Un moment d'absence, ca arrive à tout le monde !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2008)

UN SEUL moment d'absence ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Mai 2008)

Il a dit la fréquence, pas la longueur de l'abscence


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Mai 2008)

C'est pas trop tôt  

L'info sur le net est plus "vieille", mais je l'ai entendu ce matin à la radio (suisse romande)

Perso, j'ai pas pu regarder la vidéo jusqu'à la fin, c'est dû certainement à mon attachement particulier à ces petites bêtes mais aussi parce que la nuit fut rude et que c'est encore un peu tôt:sick:


Oké, la ptite musique, les ptis textes donnent l'impression d'en rajouter, clair que si ça avait été des porcs, ça m'aurait pas fait cet effet non plus, et oui, il y a d'autres soucis dans le monde, mais tout de même quoi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est pas trop tôt
> 
> L'info sur le net est plus "vieille", mais je l'ai entendu ce matin à la radio (suisse romande)
> 
> ...


Et notre croissance à 3%, vous y pensez ?        

Plus sérieusement, je reconnais volontiers que les conditions d'élevage des lapins destinés à la consommation sont très loin d'être idéales. Mais si on devait arrêter de vendre ou de consommer de la viande sous prétexte que les conditions d'élevage et même d'abattage sont indignes, les rayons viande des supermarchés seraient vides et nous serions tous végétariens.


----------



## al02 (17 Mai 2008)

Ayons une pensée émue pour ceux qui en sont !

Ainsi que les phoques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

Cette info vient de tomber sur les téléscripteurs : Aujourd'hui, c'est la saint Amok !

Bonne fête, mon loup :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette info vient de tomber sur les *téléscripteurs* : Aujourd'hui, c'est la saint Amok !
> 
> Bonne fête, mon loup :love:



ça existe encore ça ?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mai 2008)

_*députés & sénateurs qui bafouent le droit du travail
allez voter qu'ils disaient, allez donc...
*_​


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> ça existe encore ça ?




Ouiiiii ils en ont au musée Guimet, avec des boules anti-mites pour boucles d'oreilles


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _*députés & sénateurs qui bafouent le droit du travail
> allez voter qu'ils disaient, allez donc...
> *_​



Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais. Une maxime qu'ils appliquent à la lettre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais. Une maxime qu'ils appliquent à la lettre...



On pourrait exprimer ça autrement : "nous, on fait les lois, que *vous* devez respecter" :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On pourrait exprimer ça autrement : "nous, on fait les lois, que *vous* devez respecter" :mouais:


Et à l'occasion, on se bricole des lois rien que pour nous (régime très spécial des députés). 

C'est pourquoi, à titre personnel, je plaide pour l'exemplarité de nos élus.


----------



## richard-deux (18 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est pourquoi, à titre personnel, je plaide pour l'exemplarité de nos élus.



+1  

Lire : Bakchich a demandé aux députés leurs notes de restaurant


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est pourquoi, à titre personnel, je plaide pour l'exemplarité de nos élus.



Mais ils sont forcément irréprochables, nos élus, puisqu'à chaque magouille, ils se votent une loi d'auto-amnistie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais ils sont forcément irréprochables, nos élus, puisqu'à chaque magouille, ils se votent une loi d'auto-amnistie


Plus blanc que blanc, comme dirait Coluche.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Plus blanc que blanc, comme dirait Coluche.



mais il dirait quoi de  voir la premiere dame toujours en noir exclusivement ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Et dire qu'il suffit juste, de savoir se servir de ses pieds... :sleep:
Pourquoi je m'embête avec un boulot créatif ?!...


----------



## jugnin (19 Mai 2008)

Les frères Dardenne présentent "Le silence de Lorna" à Cannes.

Je savais qu'elle ne postait plus, mais de là à en faire un film, ça me la coupe...


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mai 2008)

A quand l'interdiction des Happy Hours chez ses voisins ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2008)

Il y a des jours, comme ça...

(source M4EVER)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mai 2008)

:rose: :rose: 
salut l'artiste


----------



## two (21 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> :rose: :rose:
> salut l'artiste


en réponse... 
un slam à son Hommage... posté sur youtube la veille de sa mort
[youtube]XQTCdj9dzNM[/youtube]
Il va nous manquer      

J'allais la mettre sur le fil des images animées pour la force de ses paroles et la masse d'allusions à sa carrière... 
Mais je crois que, même si deux jours après cette vidéo n'est plus d'actualité, sa place est toujours ici...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mai 2008)

two a dit:


> en réponse...
> un slam à son Hommage... posté sur youtube la veille de sa mort
> 
> Il va nous manquer
> ...


 
dju l'accent :affraid:


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mai 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 17227


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2008)

Un perroquet apprivoisé égaré dans la banlieue de Tokyo a regagné son foyer après avoir décliné le nom de son maître et son adresse au vétérinaire qui la recueilli.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un perroquet apprivoisé égaré dans la banlieue de Tokyo a regagné son foyer après avoir décliné le nom de son maître et son adresse au vétérinaire qui la recueilli.


Il aurait pû donner aussi le numéro de téléphone quand même !


----------



## kasarus (21 Mai 2008)

C'est sûr que le coup du volatile le plus intelligent.....
Faudrait qu'il fasse un tour sur MacG ces journaleux.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est sûr que le coup du volatile le plus intelligent.....
> Faudrait qu'il fasse un tour sur MacG ces journaleux.


Tiens une perruche... 
... vont pas être déçus mouarf


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2008)

Céline, René, René-Charles et tous les autres... 

'bruti...


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2008)

Hmmm...
Moins drôle.


----------



## kasarus (23 Mai 2008)

Plus envie de rire, là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Céline, René, René-Charles et tous les autres...


On la file à n'importe qui pour n'importe quoi. Alors pourquoi pas à elle.



tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Moins drôle.


Effectivement.  

Il y aurait bien des choses à dire sur la question mais ce n'est pas l'endroit pour le faire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y aurait bien des choses à dire sur la question mais ce n'est pas l'endroit pour le faire.


C'est bien, mon canard...
Peut être qu'à la longue, c'est sur l'auto-censure que table not' bon roi... On y va tout doucement...


----------



## jugnin (23 Mai 2008)

Sur le blog "secret défense" de Libération.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

LOL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien, mon canard...
> Peut être qu'à la longue, c'est sur l'auto-censure que table not' bon roi... On y va tout doucement...


Oui mais là, il faut éviter la censure des modérateurs. Rien à voir avec not' bon roi.


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Moins drôle.





iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement.
> 
> Il y aurait bien des choses à dire sur la question mais ce n'est pas l'endroit pour le faire.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien, mon canard...
> Peut être qu'à la longue, c'est sur l'auto-censure que table not' bon roi... On y va tout doucement...



Lendroit pour le faire sapelle le comptoir _à bons lecteurs_


----------



## Malkovitch (23 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> LOL



On sait enfin de qui tient le génie orthographique de Mackie :



Amok a dit:


> Un perroket aprivoisé égaré dan la banlieue de Tokyo  ptdr a regagné son foyé après avoir décliné le nom de son mètr é son adresse xD  o vétérinèr ki la rekuey. mdrrr


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui mais là, il faut éviter la censure des modérateurs. Rien à voir avec not' bon roi.


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Moins drôle.





Nephou a dit:


> Lendroit pour le faire sapelle le comptoir _à bons lecteurs_


C'est une actualité...
Rien n'empêche ceux qui ont envie d'en parler... d'aller au comptoir...  

_Ça me rappelle un fil... jamais ouvert..._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> L&#8217;endroit pour le faire s&#8217;apelle le comptoir _à bons lecteurs&#8230;_





Nephou a dit:


>


Je ne faisais que rappeler cela de façon humoristique (enfin j'essayais de le faire de cette façon). N'y vois rien d'autre.


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est une actualité...
> Rien n'empêche ceux qui ont envie d'en parler... d'aller au comptoir...
> 
> _Ça me rappelle un fil... jamais ouvert..._



On est d&#8217;accord : je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais eu tort d&#8217;en parler : je réagissais aux messages de iDuck et Patochman. Fin de la discussion retour aux actus, merci.


Les Birmans bientôt fans d&#8217;Elmer foot beat ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Les Birmans bientôt fans d&#8217;Elmer foot beat ?



Mouais..... n'empêche.... y'a pas grand monde pour "y mettre les doigts" .....


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2008)

Afrique du Sud... :hein: 
Autre article sur la R.S.A...

Mexique...

De la monnaie, quelqu'un ?!.... 

Un peu plus "drôle"...  



Nephou a dit:


> On est daccord : je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais eu tord den parler : je réagissais aux messages de iDuck et Patochman. Fin de la discussion retour aux actus, merci.


Tor*t* !...


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tor*t* !...



Cest parce que je sais que tu aimes les redresser


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Lendroit pour le faire sapelle le comptoir _à bons lecteurs_


Mouahahahahahahahahah! Tu crois vraiment à ce genre de conneries ?...
Putain! J'ai jamais pu y poster quel que soit le ton que j'adopte...
T'as un début de semblant d'explication ; mon con joyeux ?!?!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Cest parce que je sais que tu aimes les redresser



Guignol!


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

aller... keep kool  reclame un iPod, je sais pas un truc du genre, c'est plus capitaliste


----------



## Nephou (24 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mouahahahahahahahahah! Tu crois vraiment à ce genre de conneries ?...
> Putain! J'ai jamais pu y poster quel que soit le ton que j'adopte...
> T'as un début de semblant d'explication ; mon con joyeux ?!?!!!!



ha l&#8217;oppression, l&#8217;injustice, tout ça&#8230; :love:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Guignol!



« &#8230; qui tape sur le gendarme avec son grand baton» 



Sindanárië a dit:


> aller... keep kool  reclame un iPod, je sais pas un truc du genre, c'est plus capitaliste



voir un ventilo pour s'aérer&#8230; ou un _oh my bod _pour se détendre

bon, tout le monde : « So long patoch »

Bisous by Nephou


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> bon, tout le monde : « So long patoch »
> ...



On va mettre "ça" dans _actualité pas amusante_...   :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2008)

_lol_


----------



## al02 (24 Mai 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> _lol_



MDR ?


----------



## Lila (26 Mai 2008)

....VDM....

....ça fait du bien pour un lundi matin ....
:casse: bonne semaine


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

> «Aujourd&#8217;hui, j&#8217;ai ramené un copain à la maison et j&#8217;ai voulu le présenter à mon père. Ne le trouvant pas, j&#8217;ai cherché dans toute la maison "Papa ??? Papa ???" Et là, venant des toilettes, la grosse voix de mon père a rugi : "Je chie !" VDM.»


:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> :rateau: :rateau:



Moi, je préfère celle ci :



> ourd&#8217;hui, ma fille de 9 ans que j&#8217;élève seule devait faire une rédaction sur la personne de sa famille qu&#8217;elle admire le plus. Elle a eu 9/10 en composant un texte très émouvant sur Skippy, son cochon d&#8217;Inde... VDM.»



:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Ici il y a plein de témoignages


----------



## Lila (26 Mai 2008)

....

....:rose: faut pas le lire au bureau ...au risque de crises de fou rire incontrôlable


----------



## al02 (26 Mai 2008)

Un saut de 40 000 m en parachute ! 



> le parachutiste, s&#8217;il réussit son exploit, établira quatre records du monde: celui de la vitesse en chute libre (*1.500 km/h*), de la durée de la chute libre, de l'altitude de saut, ainsi que de l'altitude de vol humain sous un ballon.



_1.500 km/h, c'est plus que le mur du çon ?_


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mai 2008)

Un microscope suisse sur Mars...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mai 2008)

allergie... !!! :hosto: :sleep:


----------



## two (27 Mai 2008)

Le plus grand dessin du monde 

[youtube]irDEzQovftM[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuréééée! Ma copine était encore bourrée... :mouais:
> 
> Bon ; je laisse quand même le Champ' au frais... :love:



Les affaires reprennent: maintenant c'est 1 chance sur 450 qu'on se le prenne danas la face en 2036! :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (27 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les affaires reprennent: maintenant c'est 1 chance sur 450 qu'on se le prenne danas la face en 2036! :love:



C't'un peu périmé. Et toujours aussi faux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les affaires reprennent: maintenant c'est 1 chance sur 450 qu'on se le prenne danas la face en 2036! :love:



Trop coooooool! Tous bannis!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2008)

Gourmand


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Un saut de 40 000 m en parachute !
> 
> 
> 
> _1.500 km/h, c'est plus que le mur du çon ?_



Le parachutiste français Michel Fournier a finalement échoué, mardi 27 mai, dans sa tentative de _"grand saut"_ à 40 000 mètres d'altitude au-dessus du Canada. _Le ballon devant l'emmener en altitude s'est envolé pour une raison inconnue, seul, sans la nacelle où attendait le sauteur_.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mai 2008)

La taxe pour copie privée mise à mal devant le Conseil d'Etat.

Tant mieux.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2008)

Sex, or not sex ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Sex, or not sex ?!...



Pfffttt, quand on leur dit que le foot nuit gravement à la santé  mentale des supporters, en voici une nouvelle illustration


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2008)

Un "tunnel" sous l'Atlantique : Londres / New-York en direct.


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2008)

les producteurs de musique a dit:
			
		

> 74% des Français seraient favorables à la future loi "Création et Internet" contre le piratage.
> .../...
> Les producteurs de musique, emmené par le charismatique Pascal Nègre, patron dUniversal France, ont décidé de voler au secours de la ministre et de monter au créneau. Il faut dire quils ont fait suffisamment de lobbying ces derniers temps pour arriver à cette loi alors pas question de céder sous les critiques.



L'article complet


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2008)

"le charismatique Pascal Nègre".


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "le charismatique Pascal Nègre".



Oui, ça veut dire qu'il charrie beaucoup


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mai 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> L'article complet



L'article de PC Inpact sur le sujet a ceci d'intéressant qu'il met en parallèle les affirmations de la SCPP avec le texte de lavant-projet HADOPI.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'article de PC Inpact sur le sujet a ceci d'intéressant qu'il met en parallèle les affirmations de la SCPP avec le texte de lavant-projet HADOPI.



J'ai juste une question par rapport à cette loi, même si ce n'est pas le meileur endroit pour le faire.
Comment ça se passe si on te coupe la ligne alors que tu es en dégroupé? T'as plus le téléphone non plus?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai juste une question par rapport à cette loi, même si ce n'est pas le meileur endroit pour le faire.
> Comment ça se passe si on te coupe la ligne alors que tu es en dégroupé? T'as plus le téléphone non plus?



De facto.

Sinon, encore un anniversaire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De facto.
> 
> Sinon, encore un anniversaire !






> Pour l'organisation il revient aux puissants de donner le bon exemple. Elle épingle notamment Pékin sur la répression au Tibet et appelle la Chine à saisir l'opportunité des jeux olympiques pour améliorer son bilan.



C'est cool. A un an près ça tombe juste avec l'abolition de l'esclavage au Tibet...


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai juste une question par rapport à cette loi, même si ce n'est pas le meileur endroit pour le faire.
> Comment ça se passe si on te coupe la ligne alors que tu es en dégroupé? T'as plus le téléphone non plus?



C'est un élément mis en avant par les opposants à cette loi, qui va bien plus loin que l'aspect "direct" d'une coupure qui empêcherait juste l'internaute de se distraire : interdire l'accès au web, c'est de facto priver l'utilisateur de certains de ses droits de citoyen (déclaration des revenus, informations sur les sites du ministère de l'intérieur, accès a des documents officiels par exemple). Dans le cas du dégroupage, c'est également l'empêcher d'utiliser son téléphone et, éventuellement de regarder la télévision.
Franchement, cette loi me semble bien mal partie. Elle est bien trop complexe, bien trop mal fichue en l'état pour être acceptable (par exemple, considérer que ne pas savoir sécuriser sa borne wi-fi n'est pas une circonstance atténuante en cas de "vol de ligne", recours quasi inexistant pour la personne "condamnée" etc). En tout cas, si elle passe _telle quelle_, ca va surement remuer sec.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> par exemple, considérer que ne pas savoir sécuriser sa borne wi-fi n'est pas une circonstance atténuante en cas de "vol de ligne"



Ça serait d'ailleurs une formidable incohérence légale puisque si ma mémoire ne m'abuse, la loi nous interdit déjà de sécuriser notre réseau WiFi (interdiction d'utiliser des clés de plus de 128 bits, qu'un pirate de base sait casser en cinq minutes avec un PC d'il y a trois ans et le programme adéquat), donc, d'un côté, la loi nous obligerait à le faire, alors que d'un autre côté, elle nous interdit déjà de le faire.

Comme d'hab, les intérêts privés sont en passe de l'emporter sur l'intérêt public !


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En tout cas, si elle passe _telle quelle_, ca va surement remuer sec.



J'espère bien, et que ça leur pète à gueule!


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2008)

"P'tites culottes pour la paix" ...


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "le charismatique Pascal Nègre".



il faut toujours flatter son pascal nègre  il surtout lui rappeler le mal qu'il a la fait a la musique 

sinon

Les toilettes de la Station spatiale internationale en panne



> WASHINGTON, May (Reuters) - Lorsque la navette américaine Discovery décollera samedi pour rejoindre la Station spatiale internationale (ISS), les astronautes devront veiller à ne pas oublier un élément inhabituel: un pompe neuve pour les toilettes.
> 
> 
> Depuis la semaine dernière, l'unique cabinet de toilette ne fonctionne plus et les trois membres d'équipage de l'ISS sont obligés, depuis lors, de faire leurs besoins dans des sacs en plastique.
> ...



allon houston on a un problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

Là, ça n'est plus un simple problème, ils sont carrément dans le caca 



J'espère que ça n'est pas une, mais deux pompes de rechange, qu'ils apportent


----------



## Malkovitch (29 Mai 2008)

Pas de bras pas de karma 

Ceci explique donc les Katrina et compagnie. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Pas de bras pas de karma



Les bras m'en tombent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Pas de bras pas de karma
> 
> Ceci explique donc les Katrina et compagnie. :rateau:


Elle devrait former avec Marion Cotillard un club des actrices qui sortent des conneries plus grosses qu'elles.


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle devrait former avec Marion Cotillard un club des actrices qui sortent des conneries plus grosses qu'elles.



S'il n'y avait qu'elles...:sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> S'il n'y avait qu'elles...:sleep:



c'est pas très gentil de parler comme ça des habitués des forums !


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est pas très gentil de parler comme ça des habitués des forums !


*sigh*


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2008)

Le tribunal de grande instance de Lille a annulé un mariage le mois dernier _"pour erreur sur les qualités essentielles"_ de la conjointe *car celle-ci avait menti sur sa virginité*.


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le tribunal de grande instance de Lille a annulé un mariage le mois dernier _"pour erreur sur les qualités essentielles"_ de la conjointe *car celle-ci avait menti sur sa virginité*.



je crois que je vais faire la même chose avec la suissesse qui a passé la nuit dans mon lit !  :mouais::hein:


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2008)

L'exposition est garantie _«sans odeur»._ Un des panonceaux lindique à lentrée aux visiteurs. Dun strict point de vue olfactif, certes. Pourtant, Our Body, exposition de corps humains présentée depuis mercredi à la Sucrière de Lyon, sent la polémique à plein nez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le tribunal de grande instance de Lille a annulé un mariage le mois dernier _"pour erreur sur les qualités essentielles"_ de la conjointe *car celle-ci avait menti sur sa virginité*.



Ça, si la réglementation n'a pas changé, et si ça va en cassation, ça ne devrait pas passer, si je me souviens bien de mes cours de droit, dans les années 75, il y a en droit français, un adage qui dit "En matière de mariage, trompe qui peut", et on admettait donc pas ce type de mensonge comme une "erreur sur les qualités essentielles du conjoint", erreur qui devait porter sur la personne (identité, nationalité, capacité), pas sur son "état" (riche/pauvre, vierge/défloré, etc) !


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2008)

Naméo !.... 



> Les poteaux de rugby menacés par le Pape
> Afin d'accueillir le Pape dans de bonnes conditions de sécurité, le 13 septembre prochain à Lourdes, le ministère de l'Intérieur envisage de scier les quatre poteaux de rugby légendaires, les plus hauts de France, du stade Antoine-Béguère, pour permettre l'atterrissage de l'hélicoptère le transportant et des trois appareils de sa garde rapprochée. Ce qui suscite une vague de colère dans le milieu rugbystique local et le désarroi de la municipalité. Michel Crauste, le président du FCL XV, le mythique club de la cité mariale, assure : «On se bat avec acharnement pour qu'ils ne soient pas sacrifiés. Nous voulons bien qu'ils soient éventuellement descellés pour être ensuite remis en place.» Pour leur part, les joueurs jurent «qu'ils feront tout pour s'opposer à un tel sacrilège».



--->


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je crois que je vais faire la même chose avec la suissesse qui a passé la nuit dans mon lit !  :mouais::hein:


:affraid: 

T'inquiètes, suissesse ça semble suffisant comme motif.


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2008)

1- C'est par par la disparition mystérieuse daliments dans son réfrigérateur, qu'un japonais a eu la surprise de découvrir quune femme vivait clandestinement dans un placard de sa maison depuis plusieurs mois.


2 - La femme de lacteur américain Bill Murray a demandé le divorce, accusant notamment linterprète de "Lost in translation" de violences conjugales et dalcoolisme, selon le tribunal de Caroline du sud.

Vous me direz, on s'en fout. Toujours est-il que :

"_En 2006, sa compagne avait déménagé avec ses enfants à Sullivans Island en Caroline du sud pour cause «*dadultère, dépendance à la marijuana et à lalcool, violences, obsessions sexuelles et abandon fréquent*», selon le texte de la demande de divorce._"

Ca fait quand même du bien de trouver pire que soi, même si c'est de peu !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le tribunal de grande instance de Lille a annulé un mariage le mois dernier _"pour erreur sur les qualités essentielles"_ de la conjointe *car celle-ci avait menti sur sa virginité*.



Le billet de Maître Eolas : N'y a-t-il que les vierges qui puissent se marier ?


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le billet de Maître Eolas : N'y a-t-il que les vierges qui puissent se marier ?



Normalement oui, mais que voulez-vous : tout part à volo alors il faut bien faire avec ce que l'on a !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mai 2008)

Je vous avais bien dit qu'il ne fallait pas venir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vous avais bien dit qu'il ne fallait pas venir...



Quand ça pète pas ça mouille... Quel bonheur la Corse... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2008)

Un moment de bonheur :

R. Dati, la garde des Sceaux justifie la décision de justice annulant le mariage d'une jeune femme qui avait menti sur sa virginité, alors que l'UMP dénonce une mise en cause de l'égalité hommes-femmes.

Bon, jusque là tout est normal. La garde des sceaux est aux côtés de la justice, et sur ce point je suis d'accord avec elle (inutile de développer ici le débat sur cette décision de justice car si le pretexte est nul, le jugement est lui totalement respectueux des lois, dans le sens strict du terme,  et que c'est comme ca*).

Bon, là où c'est amusant, c'est les raisons qu'invoque notre ministre :

_«La justice est là pour protéger. Le fait d'annuler un mariage est aussi un moyen de protéger la personne qui souhaite *peut-être* se défaire du mariage, parce que *je pense* que cette jeune fille (...) a souhaité également, *sans doute*, se séparer assez rapidement», _a déclaré la ministre de la Justice. _«L'annulation de mariage est un moyen de se séparer rapidement»,_ a-t-elle ajouté.

Notez donc que sur un sujet dont on ne peut à aucun moment douter qu'il va occuper l'ensemble de la presse, des hommes politiques et autres spécialistes du droit dans les prochains jours, Madame Dati, Garde des sceaux, "pense que", "crois que", "sans doute". Des infos de première bourre pour donner son avis, quoi...

* Le procureur de la République de Lille, Philippe Lemaire, souligne que, d'un strict point de vue juridique, cette annulation d'un mariage pour cause de mensonge par l'épouse sur sa virginité est _«assez conforme à la jurisprudence classique». «*La question ce n'est pas la virginité, c'est la liaison qu'elle a eue avant et qui a été cachée. C'est le mensonge qui motive la décision du juge, ce n'est pas la question de la virginité*», _fait-il remarquer. Il rappelle enfin que le époux était _«d'accord»,_ l'épouse ayant acquiescé à la demande de nullité.

Interrogée sur l'existence d'autres jugements semblables, la Chancellerie a indiqué n'avoir _«pas le souvenir»_ d'une annulation pour mensonge sur la virginité, même si *les annulations pour mensonges sur «des éléments de personnalité» d'un des conjoints sont loin d'être rares*.

Parmi ces _«erreurs»_           figurent essentiellement la découverte après le mariage que le conjoint est divorcé, qu'il a menti sur sa nationalité, qu'il fait l'objet d'une mesure de curatelle ou qu'il n'est pas apte à avoir des relations sexuelles normales, a précisé un porte-parole.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> [/I]fait-il remarquer. Il rappelle enfin que le époux était _«d'accord»,_ l'épouse ayant acquiescé à la demande de nullité.



Si tout le monde est d'accord, pourquoi ils se prennent la tête? 

Cela dit une question: une femme peut-elle demander annulation du mariage parce que le mari pète au lit et lui avait juré le contraire?

(pour les esprits farceurs, c'est une hypoyhèse pour savoir quelle est la limite du mensonge qui rend anulable un mariage. Nullement parce que je suis concerné )


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un moment de bonheur :
> 
> R. Dati, la garde des Sceaux justifie la décision de justice annulant le mariage d'une jeune femme qui avait menti sur sa virginité, alors que l'UMP dénonce une mise en cause de l'égalité hommes-femmes.



Il semble que l'avocat de la défense ait pu mieux défendre sa cliente que ça ! Le droit à la performance pourrait être exigé avant tout accord pré-nuptial ! Les avocats ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient. 



Amok a dit:


> qu'il n'est pas apte à avoir des relations sexuelles normales, a précisé un porte-parole.



Comme quoi, certains y ont déjà pensé


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tout le monde est d'accord, pourquoi ils se prennent la tête?
> 
> Cela dit une question: une femme peut-elle demander annulation du mariage parce que le mari pète au lit et lui avait juré le contraire?
> 
> (pour les esprits farceurs, c'est une hypoyhèse pour savoir quelle est la limite du mensonge qui rend anulable un mariage. Nullement parce que je suis concerné )



Ben oui, c'est pas grave, de péter au lit, quand on est divorcé :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nullement parce que je suis concerné )



Encore un coup de la chemise, c'est certain


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2008)

Quand on est c*n, on est c*n (je parle du voisin, bien sur)

Plus drôle, ou plus ridicule, je vous laisse juge. Z'ont que ça à faire ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le tribunal de grande instance de Lille a annulé un mariage le mois dernier _"pour erreur sur les qualités essentielles"_ de la conjointe *car celle-ci avait menti sur sa virginité*.



Ceci dit, faut vraiment être c0n pour acheter une voiture sans l'essayer...  :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2008)

Indiens...


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Indiens...



...qui risquent bien de ne plus le rester* très longtemps...  :sleep: 




_*isolés._


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Indiens...



Indiens vaut mieux que deux Tue-le-rat.:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Indiens vaut mieux que deux _Tue-le-rat_.:love:



:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Indiens vaut mieux que deux Tue-le-rat.:love:



/mode P77 activated ?


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode P77 activated ?



Je me refuse à laisser le copyright, le droit d'auteur, la paternité de ce mode à P77, même s'il est en vert, même s'il est plus vieux que moi, même s'il est vrai que le sus-mentionné P77 est une huile en la matière ( j'ai encore présent à l'esprit le génial 



Pascal77 a dit:


> Faut pas prendre l'Helvétie pour des lanternes.


)
Il est vrai que pour arriver à ce niveau (de décrépitude mentale, diront certains...) , il faut de l'abnégation et de la persévérance, et pourquoi pas une certaine dose de génie?


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Indiens vaut mieux que deux Tue-le-rat.:love:



Tu l'auras pas volée celle-ci


----------



## al02 (31 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Indiens vaut mieux que deux Tue-le-rat.:love:



Un Indien vivant est un bon Indien. (Général CUSTER)


----------



## kasarus (31 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Tu l'auras pas volée celle-ci



Tout simplement géniale 

:love:

J'aime beaucoup

Sauf que je me fous de si elle est bonne ou non, enfin ça dépend des configurations....

Ce qui m'intéresse est le défi que représente en lui même un bon calembour bien achevé, le summum étant le calembour recherché qui s'intègre parfaitement dans le sujet.


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Mai 2008)

Ça vole haut ici... 
J'adore les Indiens, moi.
Snif pour eux :love:


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2008)

Quitte à passer (encore !) pour un vieux rat, je trouve ca dommage... 

Tout simplement parce que j'ai conservé dans une boîte à peu près tous ceux que j'ai achetés, avec leurs looks spécifiques en fonction de la compagnie, que les obtenir avant, les feuilleter (le petit carnet avec toutes les mentions, les assurances etc) se terminait par les souches avec la destination, les horaires et que ca, c'était déjà le voyage...
Rien à voir avec une feuille A4 imprimée chez moi, et vu la suite logique dont parle l'article, encore moins avec le sms... J'en ai encore de vieux, alors que les récents, bookés sur le net, ont du passer à la corbeille peu de temps après leur utilisation. C'est nul.


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quitte à passer (encore !) pour un vieux rat, je trouve ca dommage...
> 
> Tout simplement parce que j'ai conservé dans une boîte à peu près tous ceux que j'ai achetés, avec leurs looks spécifiques en fonction de la compagnie, que les obtenir avant, les feuilleter (le petit carnet avec toutes les mentions, les assurances etc) se terminait par les souches avec la destination, les horaires et que ca, c'était déjà le voyage...
> Rien à voir avec une feuille A4 imprimée chez moi, et vu la suite logique dont parle l'article, encore moins avec le sms... J'en ai encore de vieux, alors que les récents, bookés sur le net, ont du passer à la corbeille peu de temps après leur utilisation. C'est nul.



C'est vrai. Je ne comprends pas leur décision de rendre obligatoire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est vrai. Je ne comprends pas leur décision de rendre obligatoire...



Economie d'échelle : c'est toi qui paie le papier et l'impression, sans compter le nombre d'employés de guichet et de bureau dont ils vont pouvoir se passer


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2008)

Il y a des jours, je me dis que j'ai vraiment, vraiment eu de la chance de vivre les derniers moments d'un monde où le numérique n'avait pas encore tout bouffé.
Mais autant pisser dans un violon : la majorité d'entre vous ne le comprendrait pas. C'est comme ca, et c'est tout. Pourtant je n'ai pas 70 ans, et je ne suis pas, loin de là, hermétique aux nouvelles technologies. Bien au contraire, celles à ma disposition me plaisent bien au delà de ce que vous pouvez imaginer : simplement parce que le fait d'avoir été à la juste jonction de l'ancien et du nouveau monde me laisse toute capacité d'apprécier ce que chacun d'entre eux avait, ou a, de palpitant. Croyez moi : j'adore 2008.

J'en parlais hier soir, justement, avec des amis de mon âge )) : nous discutions de cette expérience dans un collège, où il a été demandé aux élèves de se passer (sans obligation) d'écrans pendant... 10 jours. Ecrans signifie : pas de net, pas de TV, pas de jeux.

A l'arrivée, beaucoup des réponses d'élèves étaient à mi-chemin entre l'horrible (parce que on se rend compte de la pollution) et du sublime (parce qu'ils sont encore "récupérables") : "depuis que cette expérience a débutée, on lit plus*, on écrit plus*, on passe voir nos grands parents etc...."

L'écran, c'est la grosse came du XXI eme siècle. Nos cames, nous, nous faisaient soit délirer, soit penser, soit créer, soit juste être bien. Je ne dis pas que c'était génial, loin de là : je dis juste que nous étions capables de nous assoir pour regarder un chat juste marcher, ou des fourmis vivre leur vie. Ca peut paraitre con, mais merde, je crois que c'était bien, juste bien.

Tout comme acheter un billet d'avion. L'avoir sur le bureau 3 semaines avant le départ. Voir le nom de la compagnie en grosses lettres sur la couverture, avec le logo. Et se dire : J - 15, 14, 13. l'ouvrir, sentir son odeur, flipper de le perdre.

J'aime beaucoup ce monde d'aujourd'hui, malgré ses horreurs, ses atrocités : elles ont toujours existées. En celà, il n'a rien changé. Ce que je lui reproche, juste, c'est de ne plus faire de place aux souvenirs. A ceux qui font que, en ouvrant une boite au grenier, oubliée depuis des années, une odeur, un moment, un lieu n'existeront plus. La petite qui fut un amour lors de vacances, il y a 30 ans, et dont les lignes violettes sur un papier jauni font gonfler le coeur, l'ami de collège et sa carte postale pleine de délires parce qu'il découvrait, au cours d'un voyage en Angleterre, que Picadilly c'est "génial, super" : des tas de détails à la con et qui prennent l'apparence d'une machine à remonter le temps. Qu'est-il devenu ? Qu'est elle devenue ? Un jour, il n'y aura plus rien dans la boite : les sms, les textos, les mails, les chats, que seront-ils devenus dans 20 ans ? Sur quoi aurez-vous le coeur qui gonfle ?
Vous ne vous rendez pas encore compte de l'horreur que c'est, de ne plus avoir de quoi se souvenir. J'ai mal pour vous, surtout en imaginant les analyses des connards qui dans 10, 20 ou 30 ans se feront grassement payer sur leurs rapports du "mal être" de ces générations sans passé.

Aujourd'hui une photo, ou un film ne valent plus rien : on filme, on efface. L'instant banal n'existe plus : il est juste un chiffre d'occupation sur un disque dur. Le jour où celà devient problématique parce qu'une nouvelle appli arrive, on efface. On ne garde, justement, que l'exceptionnel, pas la vie. Aucun recul, pas le temps. Ma mère, dernièrement, a fait transférer sur DVD de vieux films super 8 : à l'époque, on filmait 3 minutes pour quasiment le prix d'un Disque dur externe aujourd'hui alors croyez moi : on conservait. Sur ces films, sans interêt réel, des tas de disparus, aujourd'hui chers squelettes mais qui là vivent, bougent, sont tellement plus réels que des images figées qui jaunissent que c'en est un choc au ventre ; ils revivent. Le fait qu'ils soient aujourd'hui dans une couette de marbre ne change rien à l'affaire : ne pas mourir, c'est rester vivant dans l'esprit des autres. Mais l'esprit, comme le reste, a besoin de nourriture. Nous vivons dans une société qui, pour la première fois dans l'histoire du monde, a vraiment inventée la mort par l'effacement. Je trouve ca horrible, douloureux. 


* +

EDIT : Entendons nous bien : je ne suis pas en train de juger ceux d'entre-vous qui sont en plein dedans, parce que nés dedans, parce que le monde qui les entoure est comme ca. J'essaie simplement, avec tendresse, de leur dire de faire très attention.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2008)

Lu ce matin dans la gazette du patelin :

"Un individu a été surpris en train de se masturber devant les passants dans le square du Tilleul - la police a pris les choses en mains !!!!" ....:rateau::love: ... sacré flics va !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

Moi, j'ai la chance de me souvenir d'un monde, guère plus vieux, où même le simple "Pong" n'existait pas (et je ne parle pas là des premières consoles personnelles, mais bien de celles "à sous" qu'on a trouvé quelques années avant dans les cafés).

Je me souviens de cette époque ou le frags de tact ops n'avaient pas encore remplacés les "dégomme la target pour ouvrir la gate, ça allume le bumper à 100 points, et tu peux avoir l'extra ball", de l'époque ou pour une partie de "ship mate", fallait glisser une pièce de 20 centimes (souvent encore marquée 20 francs, car d'avant 1960) dans la fente, ou le compteur était encore composé de rouleaux tournants mus électromécaniquement, et non d'afficheurs à filaments ou (plus tard) à LED.

Je me souviens aussi de cette époque où, sur le port de Douarnenez, je dépensais mon premier argent de poche pour acheter une carte postale à 15 francs, et une gaule en bambou pour 100 francs et une ligne à 75 francs, histoire de taquiner l'éperlan entre deux chalutiers à l'amarre, ou nos armes étaient de simples morceaux de bois vaguement en forme de révolver, de fusil ou d'épée, et ou, dans ces bois et champs du Jura, nous étions, qui Roy Rogers, qui Cochise, ou encore Ivanhoë ou Robin des bois, de ces descentes dans les muriers, qui nous voyaient rentrer le soir, couverts de taches mauves et d'égratignures. Ça n'était déjà plus tout à fait le temps de "la guerre des boutons", mais ça n'en était pas très éloigné.

Mais tous ces souvenirs là ne sont que gravés dans ma mémoire, en dehors de quelques vieilles photos jaunies, mais gravés à jamais. Mon seul regrêt, c'est que je ne peux pas vraiment les faire partager à mes enfants, mais eux, par contre, en auront plein des CD, de photos à faire partager aux leurs.

En fait, mon loup, je crois que la seule période qui vaille d'être vécue, c'est le présent, jour après jour, depuis le premier, et pour le plus longtemps possible !


----------



## Amok (1 Juin 2008)

On est dans le hors sujet, là, et je m'en excuse. Mais voilà pourquoi j'ai cette page sur mon site.
N'oubliez pas, après le superbe texte de xavier, de regarder les images, trouvées dans des boîtes posées sur des couvertures, dans des vide-greniers, via le lien de haut de page : "voir les images".

Tu crois vraiment, Pascal, que dans 60 ans on achetera des CDs gravés par des quidams, anonymes, et non notés ?

Bref.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu crois vraiment, Pascal, que dans 60 ans on achetera des CDs gravés par des quidams, anonymes, et non notés ?
> 
> Bref.



Regarde aujourd'hui les amateurs de vieilles cartes postales, au début, il n'y avait que la "collectionite", pis maintenant, on commence à trouver des bouquins écrits à partir de correspondance dont la recherche a été initiée à partir de la lecture d'une de ces cartes.

Non, les historiens, amateurs ou professionnels, dans 60 ans, disposeront certainement de bien plus de documents sur ces vingt dernières années que nous n'en avons aujourd'hui sur la période 1928 - 1948


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> N'oubliez pas, après le superbe texte de xavier, de regarder les images, trouvées dans des boîtes posées sur des couvertures, dans des vide-greniers, via le lien de haut de page : "voir les images".


... ça me rappelle mes "petits bouts de craie bleue"...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49954&highlight=les+petits+bouts+craie+bleue
...un petit coup de bourdon ! J'aurais dû passer mon chemin ...


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... mais eux, par contre, en auront plein des CD, de photos à faire partager aux leurs...



Lors d'une émission écoutée à la radio dernièrement, ils expliquaient que bien qu'étant au XXIème siècle, nous sommes revenu au Moyen-Age niveau mémoire. Et oui : c'est bien joli les CD, les DVD pour par exemple graver nos photo de famille. Mais dans 10, 20 ans pourra-t-on encore les lire ? Il faudrait transférer systématiquement sur le nouveau support etc... Mais qui d'entre nous le fera pour TOUTES les photo ? 
Je suis sure que certains d'entre vous ont déjà retrouvé une disquette illisible maintenant... Qui avait-il sur cette disquette ?... Données perdues... 

Les album photo de nos grands-parents, de nos parents nous transmettent des info sur notre famille, mais pas qu'uniquement. On y voit également une autre époque, des modes, des habitudes différentes etc...

Il reste à trouver un bon mélange entre tout ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2008)

Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, mon loup, je crois que la seule période qui vaille d'être vécue, c'est le présent, jour après jour, depuis le premier, et pour le plus longtemps possible !



Voilà ! :love: Les soixante-huitards ont au moins récupéré un truc bouddhiste  




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça me rappelle mes "petits bouts de craie bleue"...
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49954&highlight=les+petits+bouts+craie+bleue
> ...un petit coup de bourdon ! J'aurais dû passer mon chemin ...



J'en conclus que vous n'aviez pas le même fournisseur :mouais: Tu t'es fait avoir je crois, The Big :love:  :love:


----------



## Lila (2 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Lors d'une émission écoutée à la radio dernièrement, ils expliquaient que bien qu'étant au XXIème siècle, nous sommes revenu au Moyen-Age niveau mémoire. Et oui : c'est bien joli les CD, les DVD pour par exemple graver nos photo de famille. Mais dans 10, 20 ans pourra-t-on encore les lire ? Il faudrait transférer systématiquement sur le nouveau support etc... Mais qui d'entre nous le fera pour TOUTES les photo ?
> Je suis sure que certains d'entre vous ont déjà retrouvé une disquette illisible maintenant... Qui avait-il sur cette disquette ?... Données perdues...
> 
> Les album photo de nos grands-parents, de nos parents nous transmettent des info sur notre famille, mais pas qu'uniquement. On y voit également une autre époque, des modes, des habitudes différentes etc...



...bien d'accord ....sauf que je doute que les tirages couleurs de merde fait dans les chimies de merde de chaînes de merde ne tiendront pas 20 ans ....


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2008)

t'as bossé dans un labo ? c'est quoi une chimie de merde dans un process C-41 ? 

et tu savais que ça n'avait rien à voir avec la chimie le fait qu'elles ne tiennent pas 20 ans ? c'est simplement que les colorants ne tiennent pas 20 ans (cf les impressions super mégagéniales garanties 100 ans&#8230

si vous voulez parler conservation, soyez sérieux et on peut commencer à causer Ilfochrome (là les 20 ans facile on en a de 40 ans dans les musées), de tirage au charbon type Fresson (100 ans minimum en couleur a priori), du Dye-Transfert et autres tirages à la fécule de pomme de terre&#8230; parce que ce sont des pigments 

mais critiquer le C-41 et les tirages argentiques en découlant en disant qu'ils ne dépasseront pas 20 ans, c'est petit&#8230;

surtout qu'il ya la possibilité de reproduction là&#8230; tu sais, un bon statif, un bon 60mm macro et roule ma poule&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et une gaule pour 100 francs


Ah la gaule pour 100 francs 

Au bois de Boulogne c'était plus cher


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lu ce matin dans la gazette du patelin :
> 
> "Un individu a été surpris en train de se masturber devant les passants dans le square du Tilleul - la police a pris les choses en mains !!!!" ....:rateau::love: ... sacré flics va !!!!!


Celle-là, elle est pour les perles du _Canard enchaîné_ :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ah la gaule pour 100 francs
> 
> Au bois de Boulogne c'était plus cher



J'ai dit "pour taquiner l'éperlan", pas "la morue", j'avais 7 ans !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Fécales attractions



> La Fabuleuse Histoire des excréments de Thierry Berrod. Arte, ce soir, 19 h (1/3). Suite mardi et mercredi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Fécales attractions



on est plus (+) habitué à voir des émissions de merde sur TF1...  

Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet (actualités)...
Il n'y a pas qu'avec la Française des jeux... (ou "en 2007, j'ai fait un gros CAC(40)")...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Fécales attractions



J'entends déjà J.P.Coffe d'ici : "Mais  C'est de la merde !"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

:mouais::rose:
j'aimerai pas marcher dedans..
http://info.france3.fr/france/43584560-fr.php


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> :mouais::rose:
> http://info.france3.fr/france/43584560-fr.php



Ouh putain..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le billet de Maître Eolas : N'y a-t-il que les vierges qui puissent se marier ?



Je reviens dessus : le billet de maître Eolas à l'heure actuelle compte 1346 commentaires enregistrés, de quoi faire rêver n'importe quel bloggeur en mal de notoriété. 

Et ça continue&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

non rien


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2008)

Toujours là... 

Oh my god !...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh my god !...


 
Ouais, ben moi je voudrais bien m'amuser sur MacG, mais avec tous ces suisses...


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

lu sur Libé :



> Petit calcul simple:
> en _*2000 *_*1 $ = 1,20 &#8364;* et _*1 baril*_ de pétrole en dollars *= 60 $* Soit 1 baril de pétrole en euros _*72,00 &#8364;*_ Prix du_* litre de gazole*_ à la pompe => _*0,82 &#8364;*_
> Début 2008, _*1$ = 0.64&#8364;*_ et *1 baril* de pétrole en dollars *= 110$* Soit 1 baril de pétrole en euros _*70.40&#8364;*_ *alors que nous le payons environ 1.28&#8364; au lieu de 0.80&#8364;*
> Dans la zone euro (donc en France) le baril de pétrole, dont le cours et le paiement est basé sur le dollar, coûte moins cher en 2008 qu'en 2000. En même temps, le prix à la pompe est (au moins) 50 % plus cher.


désolé mais ça m'a donné à réfléchir en buvant mon café&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> lu sur Libé :
> 
> désolé mais ça m'a donné à réfléchir en buvant mon café



C'est Apple qui fait la conversion Euro/dollar...


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

fab'fab a dit:


> c'est Apple Qui Fait La Conversion Euro/dollar...





:d :d :d :d


ah tiens, v'la que les smileys marchent plus !


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2008)

Il a parachevé le triomphe des Bleus en inscrivant le but du "3-0" face au Brésil, le 12 juillet 1998. Samedi 12 juillet 2008, il ne foulera pas la pelouse du Stade de France avec ses anciens coéquipiers Zidane, Deschamps, Desailly... pour commémorer les 10 ans de la victoire en Coupe du monde. Et ce n'est pas à cause de son genou récalcitrant, qui l'a obligé à mettre un terme à sa carrière en 2004.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juin 2008)

Il était une fois une ministre de la culture qui trouvait que la Commission d'Albis était objective et transparente. Qui avait un texte de loi dans sa besace nous prévoyant 10 000 emails d&#8217;amour par jour, et finalement discuté au Parlement qu'à la rentrée. Le temps pour elle de le rafistoler après le passage du carrosse du conseil d'État...

J'ai toujours eu une tendresse pour les contes pour enfants.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il a parachevé le triomphe des Bleus en inscrivant le but du "3-0" face au Brésil, le 12 juillet 1998. Samedi 12 juillet 2008, il ne foulera pas la pelouse du Stade de France avec ses anciens coéquipiers Zidane, Deschamps, Desailly... pour commémorer les 10 ans de la victoire en Coupe du monde. Et ce n'est pas à cause de son genou récalcitrant, qui l'a obligé à mettre un terme à sa carrière en 2004.



Et bien sûr, le meilleur moyen de ne plus faire parler de soi, c'est d'écrire un livre.


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et bien sûr, le meilleur moyen de ne plus faire parler de soi, c'est d'écrire un livre.



OUi:
le raisonnement est subtil:

J'écris un livre qui balance le "milieu", le "milieu" me fait discrètement disparaître, et on ne parle plus de moi.

Comme quoi, il y a des lumières dans le "milieu" quoiqu'on puisse dire.


----------



## Craquounette (3 Juin 2008)

Pffff... ça commence bien... 

C'est con... pour une fois il ne simule pas apparemment....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pffff... ça commence bien...




Bon, celui là, c'est fait, plus que 10


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, celui là, c'est fait, plus que 10



benjamin a réussi à faire entrer macinside dans le staff d'entrainement comme prévu ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il a parachevé le triomphe des Bleus en inscrivant le but du "3-0" face au Brésil, le 12 juillet 1998. Samedi 12 juillet 2008, il ne foulera pas la pelouse du Stade de France avec ses anciens coéquipiers Zidane, Deschamps, Desailly... pour commémorer les 10 ans de la victoire en Coupe du monde. Et ce n'est pas à cause de son genou récalcitrant, qui l'a obligé à mettre un terme à sa carrière en 2004.



Ceci dit, la fin de l'article donne quand même à relativiser la justesse de ses prises de position soi-disant "anti-hypocrites" :


> Ambassadeur pour la Fondation de Nicolas Hulot pour la nature et l'homme, l'ex-footballeur roule en 4 × 4 dans Paris. "C'est à cause de mes deux filles", répond-il.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2008)

Le nouvel Obs a dit:
			
		

> Frédéric Mitterrand nommé à la tête de la Villa Médicis
> 
> La commission avait annoncé le 28 mai avoir conservé les *candidatures de François Mitterrand*, Sylvain Bellenger, conservateur en chef du patrimoine, et Olivier Poivre d'Arvor.



Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens..

L'article


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2008)

YouTomb... 

Con, comme... une mouche... :rateau: 

En retard au boulot ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> ...
> 
> Con, comme... une mouche... :rateau:
> ...





> "En d'autres termes, plus la mouche devient intelligente, moins longtemps elle vit", selon le communiqué.
> 
> Les chercheurs supposent que le vieillissement des mouches est accéléré par une activité neuronale plus soutenue qui crée des dégâts...
> Sachant que le cerveau consomme 20 à 25% de l'énergie des être vivants, on comprend que les animaux dotés d'un cerveau moins gourmand vivent plus longtemps, selon l'étude.



Certains de mes collègues vont donc sans aucun doute vivre très vieux... :rateau: 

Edith : PS pour T., oui entièrement d'accord avec toi... mais je suis de bonne humeur et j'ai fait preuve d'automodération ce matin


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2008)

Entendu sur _iTELE_ ce matin...
"_Le séjour des bleus dans leur hôtel à Vevey, pendant 15 jours (au minimum), va coûter 1 million &#8364; à la fédération française de football_ "...
Il annonce ça tout guilleret, comme une nouvelle géniale et extraordinaire...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> YouTomb...



A propos de ça...
J'avais lu l'article hier, mais je me suis demandé comment ces étudiants faisaient pour savoir quelles vidéos étaient supprimées de YouTube ? Ils les vérifient toutes une à une ? :mouais:
Et le plus emmerdant, c'est que l'article du Monde ne donne pas de détails à ce propos...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ils les vérifient toutes une à une ? :mouais:



Peut-être avec le flux RSS...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A propos de ça...
> J'avais lu l'article hier, mais je me suis demandé comment ces étudiants faisaient pour savoir quelles vidéos étaient supprimées de YouTube ? Ils les vérifient toutes une à une ? :mouais:
> Et le plus emmerdant, c'est que l'article du Monde ne donne pas de détails à ce propos...



Non mais l&#8217;article du monde permet d&#8217;accéder au site en question comportant une section _about_ (à propos en français) assez identifiable&#8230; à partir de là il est facile (certes pour les anglophone) de trouver ce paragraphe.



			
				Youtomb website a dit:
			
		

> _Are you really tracking every video on YouTube?_
> 
> No, that would take more resources than we have. We watch for top videos on YouTube, videos mentioned in some parts of the Web, and other sources, and we track those videos. We don't have a random sample.



messieurs, à vos traducteurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Entendu sur _iTELE_ ce matin...
> "_Le séjour des bleus dans leur hôtel à Vevey, pendant 15 jours (au minimum), va coûter 1 million  à la fédération française de football_ "...
> Il annonce ça tout guilleret, comme une nouvelle géniale et extraordinaire...



Ben, c'en est une,nan  pour ceux qui vont sele mettre dans les poches, le million d' :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juin 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Non mais larticle du monde permet daccéder au site en question comportant une section _about_ (à propos en français) assez identifiable à partir de là il est facile (certes pour les anglophone) de trouver ce paragraphe.
> 
> 
> 
> messieurs, à vos traducteurs



Hum, Ok. 
Donc c'est pas une démarche holiste... ce qui enlève tout de même de l'intérêt


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juin 2008)

Ben voyons&#8230; 



			
				Mickaël Diradourian a dit:
			
		

> Tout animal vivant doit avoir un billet de transport, c&#8217;est la règle &#8230;



Si vous avez des morpions prenez l'avion&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben voyons
> 
> 
> 
> Si vous avez des morpions prenez l'avion



Note que je comprend la contrôleuse : des escargots dans un TGV, ça frise la provocation !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben voyons
> 
> 
> 
> Si vous avez des morpions prenez l'avion


Ben quoi ? Moi, j'ai toujours un billet quand je prend le train.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben quoi ? Moi, j'ai toujours un billet quand je prend le train.



Ça t'évite de te faire plumer par le contrôleur


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note que je comprend la contrôleuse : des escargots dans un TGV, ça frise la provocation !




Pas tant que  ça, regarde...








Si ça c'en est pas un d'escargot...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juin 2008)

Le gouvernement veut un filtrage de masse des réseaux.

Tout ça commence sérieusement à me gonfler...


----------



## kasarus (6 Juin 2008)

Surtout qu'avec des critères comme ça, ils vont fermer MacG


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

C'est perdu d'avance. Aucune chance que ça passe, et même si ça passe la parade des hacker sera trouvée en un rien de temps.
Comme ils ne peuvent rien faire cntre les sites à l'étranger ils s'attaquent à ce qu'ils ont sous la main..
Pitoyable, encore un truc fait par des diplômés d'écoles supérieurs qui ne connaissent rien au problème...


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2008)

Pas d'accord :rateau:

Vu l'ambiance actuelle ça va passer, d'autant que les députés ne sont pas tous diplômés d'études supérieurs  et qu'ils n'y connaissent rien non plus 
Par contre je te rejoins sur le fait que ça ne servira à rien, sauf peut-être à justifier une augmentation des abonnements internet au nom  _des investissements qu'on nous contraint à entreprendre_

Faudrait nommer une commission :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Comme d'habitude on vas stopper les petits et les gros poissons continueront à nager tranquille ..
Mesure politique destinée à calmer le consommateur utilisateur d'Internet et ayant une crainte ( justifiée) pour ses enfants et ses transactions sur le net. Ensuite on se dit " Y a une loi" alors on est protégé.
Tant qu'il n'y a pas une volonté réelle de s'attaquer à la racine du problème, le problème persistera. C'est pas l'internaute qui consulte des pages X, qui une fois arrêté, va faire fermer le site. Et même si le site est fermé, il ouvre 2 jours plus tard ailleurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le gouvernement veut un filtrage de masse des réseaux.
> 
> Tout ça commence sérieusement à me gonfler...


On s'asseoit sur la responsabilité individuelle et celle des parents et de leur rôle éducatif pour ce qui est de l'accès à Internet de leurs enfants.

On s'asseoit sur le pouvoir judiciaire qu'on zappe dans le cas des réquisitions et demandes officielles « non standards ».

Ajoutez à ça toutes les dérives possibles recensées dans l'article. 

Et vous obtenez un truc vraiment merveilleux.


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Orwell leurs modèle et maître


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2008)

Liberté, Égalité... 
Pour compléter... 

Si quelqu'un y va, il rapporte des photos ?!....


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Hier il y avait un reportage sur le SubPrimes aux US...
40 milliard de dollars de pertes pour l'UBS.. plein de gens à la rue, mais ceux qui ont provoquer ses conneries donnent leurs bonus, mais en 2007 avec 40 milliards de pertes l'UBS à quand même versé 12 milliards de bonus pour bon résultats.
Egalité, Liberté oui mais pour ceux qui ont encore une boîte aux lettre pour les recevoir.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2008)

50 ans après, publication de la "déclaration de guerre" de Fidel Castro aux Etats-unis.


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> On s'asseoit sur la responsabilité individuelle et celle des parents et de leur rôle éducatif pour ce qui est de l'accès à Internet de leurs enfants.



... En surfant sur le fait que, hélas, nombre de parents actuels trouvent ca très bien. Déléguer l'éducation de sa progéniture à d'autres est depuis nombre d'années la règle. Il suffit de regarder autour de soi, dans la rue ou au supermarché pour comprendre que rares sont les géniteurs qui ont autorité sur leurs rejetons, sauf lorsque ceux-ci empiètent sur leur espace perso. A part ca, des trucs de 50 cms de haut font la loi à peu près partout.



iDuck a dit:


> On s'asseoit sur le pouvoir judiciaire qu'on zappe dans le cas des réquisitions et demandes officielles « non standards ».



Ce n'est pas nouveau ca.



iDuck a dit:


> Ajoutez à ça toutes les dérives possibles recensées dans l'article.
> 
> Et vous obtenez un truc vraiment merveilleux.



Un peu comme des *quotas* de reconduites aux frontières, oui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ....des trucs de 50 cms de haut font la loi à peu près partout.



Qu'on les stérilise d'office pour endiguer le phénomène!!!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2008)

pourtant c'est simple de faire le filtre soi-même. MA fille a un mac mini. Inutile de dire que sa session est sous Content-Barrier que j'ai paramétré moi même. Mais déjà les filtrages de bases sont efficaces.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ... En surfant sur le fait que, hélas, nombre de parents actuels trouvent ca très bien. Déléguer l'éducation de sa progéniture à d'autres est depuis nombre d'années la règle. Il suffit de regarder autour de soi, dans la rue ou au supermarché pour comprendre que rares sont les géniteurs qui ont autorité sur leurs rejetons, sauf lorsque ceux-ci empiètent sur leur espace perso. A part ca, des trucs de 50 cms de haut font la loi à peu près partout.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> pourtant c'est simple de faire le filtre soi-même. MA fille a un mac mini. Inutile de dire que sa session est sous Content-Barrier que j'ai paramétré moi même. Mais déjà les filtrages de bases sont efficaces.


Le meilleur filtre, c'est les parents, non ?

On ne peut pas se reposer intégralement sur la technologie, dont on sait très bien qu'elle n'est pas infaillible, ni sur l'autorité de l'Etat.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2008)

Je ne me repose pas sur la techno. c'est juste une aide. Disons que j'ai préféré bloquer plus et autoriser au coup par coup. Mais tout cela n'est valable qu'avec l'explication qui va avec sur le pourquoi du filtrage et des dangers potentiels du net


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne me repose pas sur la techno. c'est juste une aide. Disons que j'ai préféré bloquer plus et autoriser au coup par coup. Mais tout cela n'est valable qu'avec l'explication qui va avec sur le pourquoi du filtrage et des dangers potentiels du net


Je ne disais pas ça pour toi, cher ami des soupières   . Mais comme tu en as parlé, ça m'a permis d'aborder la question.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

EMAILING


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2008)

Deux "incidents" dans lesquels les Etats-Unis ont inquiété leurs partenaires ont suscité la décision de Robert Gates, secrétaire à la défense, de limoger les deux plus hauts responsables de l'armée de l'air : la livraison, _par erreur_, de quatre composants de missiles nucléaires à Taïwan, en lieu et place de batteries d'hélicoptères. Et le survol de la moitié du territoire américain par un B-52 chargé _par inadvertance_ de six missiles de croisière nucléaires.


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2008)

Donc une batterie d'hélicoptère ressemble à un composant de missile nucléaire...?
C'est ce que disent les Iraniens depuis des années


----------



## al02 (6 Juin 2008)

Il a rit Clinton ? :love:


----------



## al02 (6 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> EMAILING



En bon français, cela devient "Emaillage" !


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> 50 ans après, publication de la "déclaration de guerre" de Fidel Castro aux Etats-unis.



:love::love::love:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le gouvernement veut un filtrage de masse des réseaux.



Charte et filtrage du web: réactions du ministère de l'Intérieur.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Juin 2008)

Pas de socialistes à La Poste !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pas de socialistes à La Poste !


Ils n'ont qu'à changer de nom. Ils n'auront plus de problèmes.


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2008)

La gauche caviar Française n'a pas besoin de ça


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La gauche caviar Française n'a pas besoin de ça



Et la gauche Tarama, elle en a besoin ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2008)

10 bonnes raisons de dire NON à la loi Hadopi !


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et la gauche Tarama, elle en a besoin ?



Elle existe ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Juin 2008)

*Les lunettes de John Lennon (enfin sa statue) sous bonne garde* :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

Au Liban, Sarkozy confond confettis et confessions... 

[DM]x5p31z&related=1"[/DM]


----------



## Leodium (8 Juin 2008)

Sacré Paul. Il a bien des talents cachés et un don de polymorphisme bien développé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

Leodium a dit:


> Sacré Paul. Il a bien des talents cachés et un don de polymorphisme bien développé.


Mais qu'est-il arrivé à ses cheveux ?  :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (8 Juin 2008)

57% des français sont sourds ?  :mouais: 
.
.


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> 57% des français sont sourds ?  :mouais:
> .
> .



c'est à dire qu'on s'en fout un peu de ce que les italiennes peuvent bien dire tant qu'elles sont jolies&#8230;  :love:  

_excepté cette amie photographe avec qui je vais passer une partie de mes vacances&#8230; _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est à dire qu'on s'en fout un peu de ce que les italiennes peuvent bien dire   :love:



Surtout quand elles sont mariées avec des pumataghji qui ont des dégaines de grossistes en slips...


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Surtout quand elles sont mariées avec des pumataghji qui ont des dégaines de grossistes en slips...



tu sais que je t'aime toi ?!! 


_(sinon, t'as aimé mon clin d'il ?  )_


----------



## al02 (9 Juin 2008)

Vive les vacances.


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

_clic image..._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

*Airbus pourrait voler avec des algues dévoreuses de CO2*


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Surtout quand elles sont mariées avec des pumataghji qui ont des dégaines de grossistes en slips...



Et puis, ce sont des sondés, hein, des sondés, ca veut bien dire ce que ca veut dire. _Fondementalement_ parlant, s'entend.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et puis, ce sont des sondés, hein, des sondés, ca veut bien dire ce que ca veut dire. _Fondementalement_ parlant, s'entend.



Ouais! En attendant, c'est "La vérité si je mens III" pour encore 4 ans...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2008)

Faites votre pop corn vous même :affraid:

Bon, d'accord  C'était un peu "téléphoné" :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faites votre pop corn vous même :affraid:
> 
> Bon, d'accord  C'était un peu "téléphoné" :rateau:


Pourtant les ondes de téléphone ne sont pas des micro-ondes. Si ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2008)

On est combien à se balader avec le portable dans la poche? :afraid:


----------



## duracel (10 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faites votre pop corn vous même :affraid:
> 
> Bon, d'accord &#8230; C'était un peu "téléphoné" :rateau:


 
Il s'agit d'un hoax 

ou pas...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On est combien à se balader avec le portable dans la poche? :afraid:



Ceux qui ont les quenouilles de la taille d'un grain de maïs devraient faire attention de toute évidence et éviter les poches avant du pantalon... :rateau: 

Plus sérieusement, la "réponse" à ce type de vidéo est ici je pense...   :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le gouvernement veut un filtrage de masse des réseaux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Charte pour la confiance finalisée en juillet, sans l'ASIC...

...et on continue avec l'interview d'Isabelle Falque-Pierrotin (FDI).

Ô joie et allégresse, l&#8217;Intérieur précise son plan pour un nettoyage plus blanc que blanc du web.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2008)

L'ordinateur le plus rapide du monde est fait de Playstation


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> L'ordinateur le plus rapide du monde est fait de Playstation



C'est grâce au CELL. IBM va d'ailleurs le mettre prochainement dans ses ordinateurs, du coup il y a des chances que le prochain ordinateur le plus puissant au monde soit un ordinateur


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2008)

> Dominique, disquaire viré par la Fnac, soutenu par ses fans
> 
> CULTURE - La pétition fait des bulles dans le petit monde du rock lillois, et au delà. Yann Tiersen, Dominique A., les Marcel et son orchestre, les Curry and coco, quelques pointures et plusieurs centaines d'anonymes ont signé en faveur de Dominique Aria, un grand garçon aux yeux doux et à la culture musicale pointue, qui a été licencié pour «faute grave» de la Fnac de Lille, dont il gérait le rayon rock indépendant.
> 
> ...



soutenez le


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2008)

achetez des appareils photos !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

Le donneur d'organes était vivant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le donneur d'organes était vivant



 :sleep:

la première réaction à cet "news" résume tout :


> un titre accrocheur pour une non information....
> la mort n'étant pas constaté, le patient n'avait pas le statut de donneur d'organe...



Pour info, la source est Le Monde ici


----------



## al02 (11 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le donneur d'organes était vivant



@ iDuck :

Et le samedi matin, *le canard était toujours vivant !*
Alors depuis il continue et on l'nourrit avec des navets, que des navets, que des navets !
_(Robert Lamoureux)_


----------



## Malkovitch (11 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> L'ordinateur le plus rapide du monde est fait de Playstation





> *Tout ça pour simuler des bombes atomiques (...) *Roadrunner a été provisoirement monté sur le site IBM de Poughkeepsie (Etat de New York), où les mesures sont effectuées, mais il sera par la suite démonté pour être livré à Los Alamos (Nouveau Mexique). Car cette machine a été commandée par le célèbre Los Alamos National Laboratory (LANL), un centre de recherche militaire situé à lendroit même où le Manhattan Project aboutit en 1945 à la mise au point de la première bombe atomique.
> Roadrunner aura pour mission de simuler des explosions de têtes nucléaires plus toutes jeunes. Quoi, vous pensiez que ce joujou facturé 133 millions de dollars allait bosser sur la faim dans le monde? IBM a assuré quil allait se préoccuper de choses plus civiles, et même un peu du climat mondial, avant son départ pour Los Alamos. (...)


"This is living" (...)


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

l'incroyable histoire des ceps coupés en Alsace, étrange affaire, des milliers de pieds coupés volontairement par on ne sait qui, un vrai mystère, un drame aussi.

Très intéressant reportage sur france cul aujourd'hui dans Les Pieds sur terre.



> *Vandalisme - Vignoble : "serial-tailleur" en Alsace*
> 
> 
> Les vignes d&#8217;Alsace font l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une opération de destruction sauvage. Près de 2500 pieds de vigne appartenant à trois viticulteurs des environs de Colmar ont été sectionnés depuis le début du mois d'août.
> ...



Source.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2008)

> ...Le ou les auteurs ont agi dans la nuit du 2 au 3 août...



Elle est pas un peu frelatée cette news ?? ou alors je suis tombé dans une faille spatio-temporelle pendant ma sieste !!!... :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Juin 2008)

Denis Robert jette l'éponge.
Après 8 ans d'enquêtes et d'investigations sur les systèmes financiers troubles de Clearstream, et la multiplication des procès à son encontre, Denis Robert jette l'éponge après avoir été condamné par la justice française pour diffamation envers la pieuvre luxembourgeoise.
C'est une mauvaise nouvelle.
Denis, il te reste les expos. Et le Bonheur...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juin 2008)

Témoignage d'un FAI: «le filtrage est efficace, mais pas plus de 10 mn»


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Denis Robert jette l'éponge.
> Après 8 ans d'enquêtes et d'investigations sur les systèmes financiers troubles de Clearstream, et la multiplication des procès à son encontre, Denis Robert jette l'éponge après avoir été condamné par la justice française pour diffamation envers la pieuvre luxembourgeoise.
> C'est une mauvaise nouvelle.
> Denis, il te reste les expos. Et le Bonheur...



Je l'ai entendu pour la premiere fois sur Inter quand il est passe a Eclectik (emission sympa d;ailleurs), j'etais impressione par le fait que le mec se soit pas deja tire une balle tellement faut etre solide dans sa tete pour pas baisser les bras.

La news que tu postes montre quand meme que son acharnement ne porte pas ses fruits aujourd'hui et que la decision a eu raison de son obstination ... esperons que justice soit faite un jour quand meme ...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2008)

SNEP: sur le filtrage, « on est au point mort avec les FAI »


----------



## toys (12 Juin 2008)

seluit la est assez "drôle" cliqué ici pour voir la vitesse de reaction de la justice


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2008)

Le Borat du 100 mètres est sur Facebook


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2008)

Oups !

La faute ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2008)

Après la Star Ac, la Prêtres Academy !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi avoir peur au début du JT de TF1?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi avoir peur au début du JT de TF1?



De toute façon, sur TF1, ils sont pas à un requin près, hein


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2008)

"Les économies du Ministère de la Culture" 

:mouais:


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2008)

Asterix chez les Bretons©, mais en nettement moins drôle


----------



## al02 (15 Juin 2008)

Ya des cons sur terre !


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Ya des cons sur terre !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est pas une grande nouvelle... Mais ça reste d'actualité


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Ya des cons sur terre !





> il n'est pas facile" de se défaire d'une telle habitude alors que les enfants passaient en moyenne cinq à six heures par jour sur leur portable.



Oh si, ça va être facile, 5/6h par jour depuis un an et demi, ça a du leur coller une telle tumeur au cerveau qu'ils vont être bientôt définitivement guéris de toutes leurs addictions  

:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

Tokyo Hotel se fout de ses fans...
:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

C'est seulement maintenant que les fans s'en rendent compte   

Sont cons ses fans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2008)

Si ça se trouve, ils ne sont même pas allemands.


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

J'ai même des doutes si ce sont des humains


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

en tout cas, plus de doutes, ils ne sont pas chanteurs...


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

On est d'accords


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> en tout cas, plus de doutes, ils ne sont pas chanteurs...



j'ai toute mes chances d'être une star alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai toute mes chances d'être une star alors




change de coiffeur alors...


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> change de coiffeur alors...



les coiffeurs allemands très peu pour moi


----------



## FataMorgana (16 Juin 2008)

En même temps s'ils chantent en playback ça veut dire que ça peut être pire que ça ne l'est déjà.......
A+


----------



## La mouette (16 Juin 2008)

Pitié!  déjà avec David Hasselhoff 

Là tu pousses un peu


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Juin 2008)

*ENFIN !!!*




Ah putain, la vérité enfin, ça fait du bien :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

N'importe quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> N'importe quoi...


C'est le retour de la prohibition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> N'importe quoi...





> "C'est la bactérie, les enzymes, tous ces éléments qui manquent dans le lait pasteurisé", explique Mark *McAfee*, un agriculteur californien qui vend pour 5,5 millions de dollars de laitages crus chaque année dans 325 magasins.



Un mec qui s'appelle comme un anti-virus, qui vend du lait avec des bactéries dedans, je trouve ça suspect :mouais: 



Cela dit, concernant le lait cru et la "listeriose", il est prouvé que si le lait cru peut contenir des listeria, il n'en contient jamais autant que du lait pasteurisé contaminé, ou elles peuvent se développer sans concurrence, alors que dans le lait cru, elles ne sont qu'une espèce de bactéries parmi beaucoup d'autres, inoffensives, mais qui les empêche de proliférer en leur faisant concurrence.

Comme la principale source de contamination à la listéria est le "frigatorium domesticus"*  




(*) Le frigo, dans la cuisine


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> N'importe quoi...



amis américains, venez en france, on vend du lait cru et du fromage au lait cru  et pas très cher en plus


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> amis américains, venez en france, on vend du lait cru et du fromage au lait cru  (...)


Et qui puent...
Ce sont les meilleurs !...  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juin 2008)

Loi Hadopi: le Conseil d'État inflige un camouflet à Albanel.

L'avis du Conseil d'État n'est pas contraignant, mais ça fait plaisir tout de même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

Une chienne perd 10 millions de dollars d'héritage

Pauvre bête.  

Cela dit, vu son nom, Trouble (ennuis), c'était obligé que ça arrive.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2008)

N'savez pas quoi faire, les gars ?!...
Excercez votre séduction en Écosse !....


----------



## katelijn (18 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> N'savez pas quoi faire, les gars ?!...
> Excercez votre séduction en Écosse !....



Ben, si maintenant les ecosssais s'en fichent où ils vont :mouais:, c'est bien, ça va nous faire de la place!


----------



## mado (19 Juin 2008)

Forza Italia..


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juin 2008)

Le filtrage des contenus s'invite dans la loi sur la riposte graduée.

Souriez, vous êtes fliqués...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2008)

Tout fout l'camp je vous jure...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

Vu au supermarché du coin tout à l'heure :

*Miss France 2008

Valérie Bègue sera dans votre Intermarché le samedi 5 juillet à 17h pour une séance de dédicaces.
*

Elle sera au rayon yaourt ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2008)

L'espresso de Télérama a dit:
			
		

> La chaîne de télévision suisse SRG a présenté ses excuses après avoir sous-titré l'hymne national allemand avec les paroles de la version nazie, lundi avant le match de l'Euro-2008 Autriche-Allemagne.



 ou  ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2008)

Disons consternant.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juin 2008)

Des ados concluent un pacte de grossesse collective

_Dix-sept jeunes filles du même lycée sont tombées enceintes au même moment, après avoir passé un pacte afin d'élever leurs enfants ensemble._

:modo: :affraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> ou  ?










			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Des ados concluent un pacte de grossesse collective
> 
> Dix-sept jeunes filles du même lycée sont tombées enceintes au même moment, après avoir passé un pacte afin d'élever leurs enfants ensemble.




Ahaha les connes 

Entre ça et le mec de 14ans qui a passé sa tête dans la cage d'ascenseur au moment ou l'ascenseur passait, on peut être sur que la connerie nous à bien été transmise par les générations précédentes 

Pour une fois, l'avenir me semble radieux :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

La formule du sandwich au fromage parfait a été trouvée 



> W=[1 + ((bd)/6.5)) - s + ((m-2c)/2) + ((v+p)/7t)] (100 + l/100)


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La formule du sandwich au fromage parfait a été trouvée



W=[1 + ((bd)/6.5)) - s + ((m-2c)/2) + ((v+p)/7t)] (100 + l/100). Des scientifiques britanniques ont élaboré une formule mathématique destinée à créer le parfait sandwich au fromage grâce à un savant dosage associant notamment mayonnaise, salade et cheddar.

les sandwisch a la mayo c'est dégeu, ! vive le beurre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> les sandwisch a la mayo c'est dégeu, ! vive le beurre


As-tu la formule parfaite du sandwich au beurre ?


----------



## asticotboy (20 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> As-tu la formule parfaite du sandwich au beurre ?


 
->

W=([1 + ((bd)/6.5)) - s + ((m-2c)/2) + ((v+p)/7t)] (100 + l/100) )-(((m-2c)/2) + ((v+p)/7t)] (100 + l/100)) + ((b/10)*[((bd)/6.5)) - s + ((m-2c)/2) + ((v+p)/7t)]/10)

logique, non ?


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> As-tu la formule parfaite du sandwich au beurre ?



un pain, une demi plaquette de beurre demi-sel, de l'emmental, de la rosette (mais pas trop), du saucisson a l'ail fumé, des tranches de tomates et des cornichons ... enjoy :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2008)

Le fameux bain Mackie?


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> un pain, une demi plaquette de beurre demi-sel, de l'emmental, de la rosette (mais pas trop), du saucisson a l'ail fumé, des tranches de tomates et des cornichons ... enjoy :love:



Ah on est pas prêt de le marier, celui-là.


----------



## Chang (20 Juin 2008)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...rfait_a_ete_trouvee.html?idfx=RSS_notrhttp://


> La formule du sandwich au fromage parfait a été trouvée





> La formule est le résultat d'une recherche dirigée par le professeur Geoff Nute à l'université de Bristol en utilisant des cobayes humains et de complexes instruments de mesure pour étudier plusieurs centaines de sortes de cheddar et déterminer, en fonction du goût et de la texture, la quantité nécessaire en fonction des différents ingrédients ajoutés.



Voila, encore un mec paye a rien foutre et le pire c'est qu'on en parle ... 

Eh, Mackie, meme pas de salade ou un bout de calendos dans ton sandwich ????


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

De la salade ? T'es fou, il est déjà tout vert !


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah on est pas prêt de le marier, celui-là.



je t'en prépare un ? 

et puis le calandos ça ferai trop  restons simple


----------



## Chang (20 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> le calandos va ferai trop



C'qui faut pas lire de nos jours ...  ...

Ou alors ca fait juste des mois que j'ai pas mordu dans un vrai ... :rose: ...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2008)

Petit dossier de PC INpact sur le projet Hadopi.


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> _Dix-sept jeunes filles du même lycée sont tombées enceintes au même moment, après avoir passé un pacte afin d'élever leurs enfants ensemble._
> 
> :modo: :affraid:



Elles ont juste passé un pacte et elles se sont retrouvée enceintes : on sert vraiment plus à rien, les hommes


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Elles ont juste passé un pacte et elles se sont retrouvée enceintes : on sert vraiment plus à rien, les hommes



Comme on dit....

Elles sont passées au pacte...


----------



## duracel (21 Juin 2008)

Une bonne façon de faire la fête...


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2008)

Ryanair: un lit et une pipe en première classe

[YOUTUBE]UfIY24BErBE[/YOUTUBE]

allons prendre l'avion


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2008)

Oué, en bizness class


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2008)

Hergé avait pensé à un sous-marin requin, cet américain l'a imaginé en dauphin


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Plein de liens sur le projet Hadopi



Un de plus

J'avoue qu'il y a certains noms que je ne m'attendais pas à voir dedans.
Perplexe je suis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Hergé avait pensé à un sous-marin requin, cet américain l'a imaginé en dauphin



Oh, mais hergé n'a pas fait que d'y penser, il l'a réalisé, Tintin en personne me l'a fait visiter lors de son passage à Nice, fin 73, alors que j'y faisais mon service militaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

Céline Dion auteur du pire "affront musical" au monde 

[YOUTUBE]FONt47Z0KZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Un de plus
> 
> J'avoue qu'il y a certains noms que je ne m'attendais pas à voir dedans.
> Perplexe je suis.



Bof, pas moi. On leur dit que ce truc enrayera le piratage, pourquoi seraient-il contre? Maintenant, ce qui est déplorable c'est de constater qu'ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir cherchés plus loin...

Graduation de la riposte totalement facultative, création de ce qu'on peut assimiler à une police privée, des recours très limités pour le "pirate" etc. etc. Tout ça pourquoi? La protection des droits d'auteurs. Ceux du citoyen sont totalement bafoués, mais qui s'en souci...?


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Un de plus
> 
> J'avoue qu'il y a certains noms que je ne m'attendais pas à voir dedans.
> Perplexe je suis.



surtout un mec qui a chanter "société, tu m'aura pas"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Un de plus
> 
> J'avoue qu'il y a certains noms que je ne m'attendais pas à voir dedans.
> Perplexe je suis.





C'est marrant, à part Goldmann, Bashung et quelques grands de la chanson française, y'a aucun nom qui m'étonne 

Entre Jennifer, Empyr (groupe avec des membres de Pleymo, AQME et Kyo, pas dur de deviner les intenciens du groupe de se faire du fric quand tu vois 3 groupes qui font de la merde que pour le fric ), M.Pokora et tout ceux qui se font composer de la merde juste pour du fric 

Surtout que dans la grande citation de ce qu'ils disent, j'ai du mal à pas rire quand je vois "M.Pokora" , "création" et "oeuvres" dans la même phrase 

Mais par contre, là où j'suis pété de rire, c'est quand je vois Cali, Renaud, Obispo, Diam's, Soprano et autres peudos-révoltés qui critiquent les politiques, la réduction des libertés et les trucs du genre qui d'un coup deviennent plus proches de ceux qu'ils détestent quand ça peut les rapporter du fric  
Je savais que j'avais raison de pas supporter ce con de Cali quand j'ai vu le clip d'une de ses chansons sur la politique 

Autre truc qui m'étonne beaucoup : Pourquoi n'y a t-il pas Florient Pagny dans la liste ? 

Par contre, pour Lavoine, Daho, Bruel, Mitchell, Bashung, Goldman, Souchon, Seimoun, Aznavour et Manoukian, j'suis un peu surprit, c'est les seuls pour qui j'avait du un peu de respect dans la liste :mouais:


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Par contre, pour Lavoine, Daho, Bruel, Mitchell, Bashung, Goldman, Souchon, Seimoun, Aznavour et Manoukian, j'suis un peu surprit, c'est les seuls pour qui j'avait du un peu de respect dans la liste :mouais:



ah bah tiens on a que Bashung en commun


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah bah tiens on a que Bashung en commun



Oh lui, t'inquiètes, suppose qu'un lascar veuille le doubler, l'arrive au poteau toujours bien coiffé


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh lui, t'inquiètes, suppose qu'un lascar veuille le doubler, l'arrive au poteau toujours bien coiffé



si tu parles de Bashung, tu dois pas être au courant poursa "longue maladie" alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si tu parles de Bashung, tu dois pas être au courant poursa "longue maladie" alors



Si, mais là, j'vois pas trop bien le rapport


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, mais là, j'vois pas trop bien le rapport



coiffure - longue maladie - chimio ya des incompatibilités certaines


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> coiffure - longue maladie - chimio&#8230; ya des incompatibilités certaines&#8230;



Ah, je vois, mais moi, je ne faisais que paraphraser les paroles du refrain de sa chanson "faut pas que j'perde le feeling" en mettant à la troisième personne ce qu'il mettait à la première, et qui, avec son habitude des "double sens", s'inséraient assez bien dans la discussion ! 



> Faut pas que j'perde le feeling
> J'me la prends et j'la roule dans la farine
> Suppose qu'un lascar veuille me doubler,
> J'arrive au poteau, toujours bien coiffé !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2008)

et moi je rebondissais&#8230; 

tu t'enfonces&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2008)

Bon, les deux, là...
C'est fini, le "ping-pong" ?!... 


Repartir de zéro....
_('fin, avec quelques billets quand même!...  )_


----------



## al02 (23 Juin 2008)

Il va pouvoir faire la ducasse chez les Ch'tis !


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2008)

On va tous mourir !

De ça ou d'autre chose...

_Note à ceux qui : ne voyez pas dans le point d'exclamation, ni dans la remarque consécutive, une quelconque ironie. Juste un certain fatalisme..._


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Nous ne sommes qu'en sursis... 

alors.

l'important est ce que l'on aura eu le temps de faire.


----------



## al02 (24 Juin 2008)

Encore un coup des Belges ! :love:



> Dans la séquence incriminée, une certaine « _Fadila, Blue Girl de Molenbeek_ », à l&#8217;accent maghrébin et dont le visage était couvert d&#8217;un niqab &#8211; qui ne laisse apparaitre que les yeux- a donné les prévisions météo pour mercredi. Pendant quelques dizaines de secondes, celle-ci a déclamé d&#8217;un ton monocorde les températures à Ostende, Bruxelles et Liège. Elle a ensuite poliment remercié les téléspectateurs de leur attention.


----------



## CRISPEACE (24 Juin 2008)

Décidement, sont trop fort ces belges !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2008)

Un serial killer s'en prend aux lapins


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Un serial killer s'en prend aux lapins



Quelqu'un a eu des nouvelles de Jugnin, récemment ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Encore un coup des Belges ! :love:


 



CRISPEACE a dit:


> Décidement, sont trop fort ces belges !


 

je n'ose imaginer la catastrophe si, en plus, elle l'avait fait en flamand


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Un serial killer s'en prend aux lapins





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a eu des nouvelles de Jugnin, récemment ?



euh plus voir Aurélie m'inquiète plus :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh plus voir Aurélie m'inquiète plus :affraid:



Il ne suit que les lapins blancs, non ? 

  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Juin 2008)

L'AFA et Free fustige le projet de loi Hadopi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2008)

Travailler plus et refuser de gagner...


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Travailler plus et refuser de gagner...



finalement il a raison, toute sa famille a voulu jouer les rapaces, il a décider que cette argent serai plus utile  de plus 100 000 $ par an au japon lui permet d'avoir un bon train de vie et il est maintenant connu, ça ouvre des portes, finalement quelqu'un de simple donc de bien


----------



## al02 (27 Juin 2008)

USA :  La Cour suprême réaffirme le droit constitutionnel à posséder une arme

Commentaire ce matin à la télé :

« Le sujet reste sans cible. »


----------



## Chang (27 Juin 2008)

La bourse file droit dans le mur

... et ben _*tant mieux*_ _*!!! *_... quand on en aura marre de juger le monde sur de l'argent artificiel, on aura peut etre une vision plus logique, terre a terre des reels besoins de ceux qui nous entourent ... 
toujours plus, toujours plus, toujours plus ... meme aussi bien que l'annee derniere c'est pas assez bien pour ces empafes ...

​​


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> La bourse file droit dans le mur
> 
> ... et ben _*tant mieux*_ _*!!! *_... quand on en aura marre de juger le monde sur de l'argent artificiel, on aura peut etre une vision plus logique, terre a terre des reels besoins de ceux qui nous entourent ...
> toujours plus, toujours plus, toujours plus ... meme aussi bien que l'annee derniere c'est pas assez bien pour ces empafes ...
> ...



tant mieux, avec une peu de chance j'aurai mon chez moi a moindre coup


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> La bourse file droit dans le mur
> 
> ... et ben _*tant mieux*_ _*!!! *_... quand on en aura marre de juger le monde sur de l'argent artificiel, on aura peut etre une vision plus logique, terre a terre des reels besoins de ceux qui nous entourent ...
> toujours plus, toujours plus, toujours plus ... meme aussi bien que l'annee derniere c'est pas assez bien pour ces empafes ...
> ...



Mouais...  Argent artificiel hein...  Si la bourse plonge tu me diras si c'est toujours artificiel...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tant mieux, avec une peu de chance j'aurai mon chez moi a moindre coup



Là, tu te fourres le doigt dan l'&#339;il si tu pense vraiment ça : quand la bourse plonge, les valeurs refuge sont l'or et &#8230; l'immobilier, qui montent eux quasiment proportionnellement !



gloup gloup a dit:


> Mouais...  Argent artificiel hein...  Si la bourse plonge tu me diras si c'est toujours artificiel...



Artificiel au sens ou ses mécanismes favorisent et encouragent la spéculation, il me parait aberrant que la valeur d'une entreprise dépende moins de la performance de son outil de travail que de la frilosité ou de la rapacité d'investisseurs qui n'ont en vue que de réaliser d'énormes plu-values dans des délais de plus en plus courts.

Plus ils en ont plus ils en veulent, quitte à ce que ça soit au prix de la ruine de l'économie. jeter des milliers de gens à la rue pour gagner quelques dixième de point de rentabilité ne leur pose aucun problème moral, ce sont des prédateurs sans scrupules, des nuisibles qu'il faudrait éradiquer. Ils font plus de victimes que tous les dictateurs de la Terre réunis, Hitler et Napoléon compris, mais on les considère comme des gens honorables. Il y a vraiment quelque chose de pourri sur cette planète !

Bon j'arrête, sinon on va se retrouver au comptoir !


----------



## Chang (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils font plus de victimes que tous les dictateurs de la Terre réunis, Hitler et Napoléon compris, mais on les considère comme des gens honorables. Il y a vraiment quelque chose de pourri sur cette planète !


_*
AU BUCHER !!!!*_ 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon j'arrête, sinon on va se retrouver au comptoir !



T'as raison, c'est un coup a noyer sa tristesse dans un torrent d'ethanol en tapant du poing sur le zinc ... hips !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> _*
> AU BUCHER !!!!*_
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu sais pas le pire, ces enfoirés ont tout prévu, je peux même pas les bannir, il se sont pas inscrits sur MacGe !


----------



## Chang (27 Juin 2008)

C'est un vice sans fin ...  ...

Tiens, pour pas etre trop hors sujet, et dans le genre ordure aussi ... y'a l'autre enflure de Mugabe qui nous fait son cinema ... Pourquoi faire des elections dans ce cas ? 

Y'a des jours ou on fais expres de tout ignorer, et ya des jours, ca se finit en boule de nerf ... bon allez, je vais me servir un verre ...  ...



​


----------



## al02 (28 Juin 2008)

@ iDuck  :



> Honoré pour avoir sauvé des canards
> (Publicité)
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) -- Un chauffeur de taxi, qui a sauvé une famille de canards d'une mort probable lorsque les palmipèdes se sont aventurés sur la chaussée d'une rue à forte circulation de New York, a été récompensé pour son geste.
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2008)

Logique, vu comme ça canarde dans les rues de NY, qu'ils y fassent attention :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2008)

Tout chaud pas beau 

L'article

Y'a pas à dire faudrait revoir les tests psychologiques avant de les intégrer


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

...C'est pas plutôt l'armurerie qui est en cause?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tout chaud pas beau
> 
> L'article
> 
> Y'a pas à dire faudrait revoir les tests psychologiques avant de les intégrer





Enfait je me suis trompé sur le fil du foot : Tout les sudistes ne font pas semblants


----------



## kouga (30 Juin 2008)

au moins il peut pas dire qu il nes pas branché il es même au courant


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a pas à dire faudrait revoir les tests psychologiques avant de les intégrer


Attends, ne jette pas le manche avant la cognée, à priori, on ne sait pas ce qu'il s'est passé, rien encore ne dit que le tireur savait qu'il ne tirait  pas "à blanc" !


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, ne jette pas le manche avant la cognée, à priori, on ne sait pas ce qu'il s'est passé, rien encore ne dit que le tireur savait qu'il ne tirait  pas "à blanc" !


C'est ses copains qui lui ont fait une blague en alternant des balles réelles au milieu de celles à blanc Y savent s'amuser 

C'est pas le tireur que je vise  C'est toute la hiérarchie derrière qui n'a pas fait les vérifications d'usage

L'avenir déterminera les vrais responsabilités Y'a pas eu mort d'homme* c'est déjà ça 

*Femme, enfants, veaux, vaches, cochons etc :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2008)

Moi, ce qui me surprend, dans cette histoire, c'est que de mon temps, pour faire fonctionner les armes automatiques ou semi automatiques à blanc, on devait utiliser un bouchon, pour dévier l'ensemble de la faible charge des munitions d'exercice vers le réarmement de la culasse. Normalement, avec le bouchon et les balles réelles, le flingue du tireur aurait du lui péter à la figure


----------



## al02 (30 Juin 2008)

La justice a tranché : Line Renault n'est pas propriétaire du Fouquet's.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2008)

Cannes: La "Maison Poulaga" ouvre sa rôtisserie...en face du commissariat


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2008)

Manque plus qu'un primeur "Au panier à salade" et on aura la complète.


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juin 2008)

La planète Mars et les petits légumes verts

C'est quand la saison des framboises sur Mars ? :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Juillet 2008)

Cest ce qui sappelle être pressé :mouais:

http://www.lepost.fr/article/2008/07/01/1216927_haute-vienne-un-conducteur-flashe-a-236-km-h.html


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Cest ce qui sappelle être pressé :mouais:
> 
> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2008/07/01/1216927_haute-vienne-un-conducteur-flashe-a-236-km-h.html



j'aime beaucoup le coté gros titre et photo de petite route.

mais faut lire la suite pour voir que s'etait pas sur cette route là et que c'etait sur une 4 voie.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juillet 2008)

Filtrage et informatique de confiance refont surface en Europe.


----------



## Chang (2 Juillet 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Cest ce qui sappelle être pressé :mouais:
> 
> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2008/07/01/1216927_haute-vienne-un-conducteur-flashe-a-236-km-h.html



Et on risque quoi quand on depasse a ce point la limite ? Je demande tres serieusement, je suis pas rentre en France depuis 3 ans et j'aimerai bien savoir a quoi m'attendre ...  ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Et on risque quoi quand on depasse a ce point la limite ? Je demande tres serieusement, je suis pas rentre en France depuis 3 ans et j'aimerai bien savoir a quoi m'attendre ...  ...



La taule.
Direct
Sans passer par la case départ et sans toucher 20 000...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La taule.
> Direct
> Sans passer par la case départ et sans toucher 20 000...


+ confiscation du véhicule


----------



## Chang (2 Juillet 2008)

> La taule.
> Direct
> Sans passer par la case départ et sans toucher 20 000...



Mais c'est quoi la marge d'erreur maintenant ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2008)

J'crois qu'a 230km/h, la marge d'erreur de quelques km/h on s'en fout un peu


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi la marge d'erreur maintenant ?



Entre 5 et 10%.

source


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Filtrage et informatique de confiance refont surface en Europe.


Délire sécuritaire quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Dory (2 Juillet 2008)

La fin du calvaire d'Ingrid Betancourt 


http://www.afp.com/francais/news/stories/newsmlmmd.ac725e407b9c418194bd9da0f945fb7c.6d1.html


----------



## Craquounette (2 Juillet 2008)

Ingrid Betancourt est libre tout comme 3 autres otages et 11 militaires colombiens.


_grillée par une corse_


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Filtrage et informatique de confiance refont surface en Europe.





Dory a dit:


> La fin du calvaire d'Ingrid Betancourt
> 
> 
> http://www.afp.com/francais/news/stories/newsmlmmd.ac725e407b9c418194bd9da0f945fb7c.6d1.html



Il y a quand même des cas où il aurait du bon, le filtrage internet


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a quand même des cas où il aurait du bon, le filtrage internet



Il est vrai que de là à faire une pétition pour la détention d'Ingrid B. , c'est "un peu trop"  , mais c'est intéressant, je pense, d'avoir un autre point de vue... 
Il faut savoir garder l'esprit critique


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

tiens, pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec Crispeace. Pour une fois hein ! 



tu n'es pas très voltairien mon cher Pascal&#8230; 

ça ne serait pas elle, nous n'en parlerions pas là&#8230; une française peut-être, une franco-colombienne j'en suis moins sûr&#8230; 

ceci dit, c'est quand même une très bonne nouvelle.


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Il est vrai que de là à faire une pétition pour la détention d'Ingrid B. , c'est "un peu trop"  , mais c'est intéressant, je pense, d'avoir un autre point de vue...
> Il faut savoir garder l'esprit critique



Désolée, mais là je te trouve un peu trop "indulgente" vis à vis des guerilleros qui sequestrent et n'hésitent pas a tuer toute personne pas d'accord avec leur "idéologie". Donc, en ce qui concerne le point de vue ... il me semble très large!Et je n'appelle pas ça un esprit critique, dans le sens où moi je l'entends, c'est à dire l'humanisme.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Ingrid Betancourt est libérée !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ingrid Betancourt est libérée !



Non 

edit : plus sérieusement il s'agirait d'une opération commando et pas le résultat de négociations&#8230; Reste encore quelques milliers d'otages à libérer, mais c'est une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## jeromemac (2 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non



siii !!!
ils en parlent à la télé la


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ingrid Betancourt est libérée !



la loose pour les journaleux, ils pensaient pouvoir partir ce week end en vacance pénards, c'est foutu.


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Désolée, mais là je te trouve un peu trop "indulgente" vis à vis des guerilleros qui sequestrent et n'hésitent pas a tuer toute personne pas d'accord avec leur "idéologie". Donc, en ce qui concerne le point de vue ... il me semble très large!Et je n'appelle pas ça un esprit critique, dans le sens où moi je l'entends, c'est à dire l'humanisme.



l'esprit critique n'est pas d'excuser les guerilleros des FRAC, tu vas vite en besogne&#8230; c'est de souligner que si Ingrid Betancourt n'était pas qui elle est, nous n'en saurions sûrement pas autant à son propos ni n'aurions eu de telles campagnes de solidarité.

Perso, je ne critique pas ce fait. Mais j'essaye de ne pas être dupe. Tu entends le nom des touristes kidnappés au Niger toi ? on a juste des nombres "3 français, 4 allemands" et là je me dis : on parle pas de gens, on parle de chiffres.

Si Ingrid Betancourt est un symbole, perso, j'aimerais que sa libération (et je souhaite qu'elle soit en bonne santé) serve aussi à libérer les autres, les sans-noms&#8230; 
(il y a eu un très bon reportage à la téloche il y a quelques temps sur les FARC et la reprise en main de l'armée colombienne et sur les enchevêtrements entre la jungle, les villages, les FARC et l'armée&#8230; c'est intéressant de voir à quel point nombre de guerilleros sont juste des paumés qui n'ont en gros rien d'autre à faire&#8230; :hein: )



gloup gloup a dit:


> edit : plus sérieusement il s'agirait d'une opération commando et pas le résultat de négociations&#8230; Reste encore quelques milliers d'otages à libérer, *mais c'est une bonne nouvelle.*



voilà !


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> l'esprit critique n'est pas d'excuser les guerilleros des FRAC, tu vas vite en besogne c'est de souligner que si Ingrid Betancourt n'était pas qui elle est, nous n'en saurions sûrement pas autant à son propos ni n'aurions eu de telles campagnes de solidarité.
> 
> Perso, je ne critique pas ce fait. Mais j'essaye de ne pas être dupe. Tu entends le nom des touristes kidnappés au Niger toi ? on a juste des nombres "3 français, 4 allemands" et là je me dis : on parle pas de gens, on parle de chiffres.
> 
> ...



Je ne me serais pas mieux exprimée... 

La libération d'Ingrid B. est une excellente nouvelle  , ce que je regrette, c'est que nous n'avons pas la même mobilisation pour les "3 français et 4 allemands" qui eux sont toujours prisonniers quelque soit leur pays de détention... 

Effectivement Alèm,  on est bien d'accord, pour *une* fois


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> l'esprit critique n'est pas d'excuser les guerilleros des FRAC, tu vas vite en besogne c'est de souligner que si Ingrid Betancourt n'était pas qui elle est, nous n'en saurions sûrement pas autant à son propos ni n'aurions eu de telles campagnes de solidarité.


Si elle est devenue ce qu'elle est, c'est grâce à la ténacité de sa famille, incluse la politique (de n'importe quel bord d'ailleurs, tant qu'il y ' a de la récupération) qui s'en est mêlés au moment opportun pour elle. Au début de sa captivité, personne ne s'en souciait. Et comme le souligne gloup gloup, fallait bien qu'Uribe sort de ce mauvais pas, de préférence sans Chavez.



alèm a dit:


> Perso, je ne critique pas ce fait. Mais j'essaye de ne pas être dupe. Tu entends le nom des touristes kidnappés au Niger toi ? on a juste des nombres "3 français, 4 allemands" et là je me dis : on parle pas de gens, on parle de chiffres..


Lis la presse espagnole et tu verras qu'on s 'intéresse plus aux gens qu'aux chiffres. 



alèm a dit:


> Si Ingrid Betancourt est un symbole, perso, j'aimerais que sa libération (et je souhaite qu'elle soit en bonne santé) serve aussi à libérer les autres, les sans-noms
> (il y a eu un très bon reportage à la téloche il y a quelques temps sur les FARC et la reprise en main de l'armée colombienne et sur les enchevêtrements entre la jungle, les villages, les FARC et l'armée c'est intéressant de voir à quel point nombre de guerilleros sont juste des paumés qui n'ont en gros rien d'autre à faire :hein: )


Tout a fait d'accord, mais je doute qu'un jour la politique française s'intéresse de près à des éventuels otages dignes de leur intérêt. Le reportage dont tu parles, je l'ai vu et c'est bien là le problème de toute organisation à des fins soi-disant idéalistes. Une armée de paumés avec des dirigeants traficants sans scrupules.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec Crispeace. Pour une fois hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, là, je ne suis pas d'accord, qu'il soit regrettable qu'on ne parle pas assez des autres, d'accord, mais qu'on lui en impute la faute (si si, relis, en gros, si on parle pas des autres, c'est à cause d'elle), qu'on lui reproche d'être née dans le milieu où elle est née, d'avoir épousé qui elle a épousé, d'être le produit de la société qui l'a vue naître, en somme, c'est trop pour moi, je pense que si dans leur pétition, ils ne demandent aux FARC de la tuer, c'est juste un oubli de leur part !


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

oui mais la liberté d'expression, t'en faisais quoi dans ta phrase ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, là, je ne suis pas d'accord, qu'il soit regrettable qu'on ne parle pas assez des autres, d'accord, mais qu'on lui en impute la faute (si si, relis, en gros, si on parle pas des autres, c'est à cause d'elle), qu'on lui reproche d'être née dans le milieu où elle est née, d'avoir épousé qui elle a épousé, d'être le produit de la société qui l'a vue naître, en somme, c'est trop pour moi, je pense que si dans leur pétition, ils ne demandent aux FARC de la tuer, c'est juste un oubli de leur part !



Je comprend ce que tu veux dire, ils exagèrent, c'est flagrant... Cependant, j'aurais préféré que les médias & les politiques évoquent également, et au même titre qu'Ingrid B., les "anonymes" de manière à ce que leurs situations évoluent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> oui mais la liberté d'expression, t'en faisais quoi dans ta phrase ?



Elle a ses limites, là, c'est quasiment un appel au meurtre, c'est plus de l'expression, c'est du terrorisme !



CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je comprend ce que tu veux dire, ils exagèrent, c'est flagrant... Cependant, j'aurais préféré que les médias & les politiques évoquent également, et au même titre qu'Ingrid B., les "anonymes" de manière à ce que leurs détentions ne soit plus...



D'accord avec toi, mais ça n'était pas l'objet de mon ire, et puis même de ce point de vue, *à quel titre le lui reprocher à elle* ? Elle n'est pas responsable du besoin de sensationnalisme de nos dirigeants et de nos médias, pas de sa faute si on nous balance ça en se disant "le temps qu'ils pleurent sur son sort, ils ne s'occupent pas des textes crapuleux qu'on fait voter au parlement" !


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Lis la presse espagnole et tu verras qu'on s 'intéresse plus aux gens qu'aux chiffres.




bah justement, autant j'ai plaisir à lire le FAZ  et le fait que ce soit un journal beaucoup plus lourd que le Monde (et autant que le New-York Times ) autant je ne lis pas très souvent la presse espagnole en même temps, je t'avoue que comprendre un mot sur 20 n'aide pas


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle a ses limites, là, c'est quasiment un appel au meurtre, c'est plus de l'expression, c'est du terrorisme !



et ?



putain, moi qui croyait que la liberté c'était justement être libre tiens&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Enfin , les "sans noms" , pour eux , on leur fait pas un flash spécial lorsque ils sont libérés....On se contente de 10secondes au J.T 
Et le président ne fait pas un discours pour dire qu'il l'embrasse....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et ?
> 
> 
> 
> putain, moi qui croyait que la liberté c'était justement être libre tiens



Ben nan, la liberté, c'est pas ça ! Ça, c'est la liberté de Messerine : "je tue qui je veux pour lui voler ce que je veux", la liberté commence par le respect des autres (et de leur liberté), là, ils ne lui reprochent même pas ses agissements, ils lui reprochent d'être ce qu'elle est, c'est intolérable. !


----------



## Nephou (2 Juillet 2008)

Puis-je conseiller à mes collègues de tempérer un peu leurs ardeurs argumentaires et émotives&#8230; du moins ici ? 

allez, oui, je le puis&#8230;


----------



## jeromemac (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, la liberté, c'est pas ça ! Ça, c'est la liberté de Messerine : "je tue qui je veux pour lui voler ce que je veux", la liberté commence par le respect des autres (et de leur liberté), là, ils ne lui reprochent même pas ses agissements, ils lui reprochent d'être ce qu'elle est, c'est intolérable. !



il faut pas tant donner d'importance à des gens qui ne le mérite pas... 
c'est facile de faire l'article qu'ils ont fait, il est toujours plus facile d'etre contre qu'etre pour et ça demande du courage, ce que ses gens n'ont pas...


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, la liberté, c'est pas ça ! Ça, c'est la liberté de Messerine : "je tue qui je veux pour lui voler ce que je veux", la liberté commence par le respect des autres (et de leur liberté), là, ils ne lui reprochent même pas ses agissements, ils lui reprochent d'être ce qu'elle est, c'est intolérable. !



moi, j'étais calme 

qu'est-ce qu'il dit  le tueur au NKK à air liquide ?!!


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2008)

France 3 Menace rue89 de procès :rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> France 3 Menace rue89 de procès :rateau:



L'est pas content m'sieur l'président... 
"Liberté de la presse"... Ca veut dire quoi ? J'me rappelle plus très bien...


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2008)

apparemment ça fait mourir de rire nos voisins


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> il faut pas tant donner d'importance à des gens qui ne le mérite pas...
> 
> c'est facile de faire l'article qu'ils ont fait, il est toujours plus facile d'etre contre qu'etre pour et ça demande du courage, ce que ses gens n'ont pas...




Ces gens auraient eu du courage si ils avaient dit ouvertement plutôt que anonymement sur un site, paske avec toutes ces conneries bien-pensantes pour sa libération, être pas à 100% pour sa libération c'était comme être raciste :sleep:

J'suis content qu'elle soit libérée, même si elle a eu *à la base* (j'précise sinon on va m'péter les couilles après) de la chance pour son milieu de vie, elle à quand même des couilles cette fille, elle est plus forte que la plupart des personnes peuvent s'en vanter 

Mais après c'est clair que le matraquage médiatique et toutes les personnalités à la con comme Renaud (p'tain si seulement ses parents avaient eu la bonne idée de le bercer près d'un mur celui là), l'espèce de "tous derrière Ingrid, la France est réunie, on est tous ensemble, Kumbaya mes frères !" et les hypocrisies du genre, ça me donne envie de gerber ces conneries :hein:

Autant la famille qui mobilise, c'est bien, mais après entre Super-Sarko qui va a la rescousse, les super-gaucho artistes qui en profitent pour faire de la politique et s'acheter une image avec des super déclarations, un peu d'essence, un bon feu de camp et puis c'est tout !  

Sur ce, je m'arrête, après on va finir au bar, j'm'permetais juste de dire qu'il y'a un juste milieu entre les pro qui se veulent engagés et les antis qui savent pas de quoi ils parlent 


Sinon : Je regarde la déclaration de Betancourt depuis 10secondes, 10 secondes qu'elle parle de Dieu et prière :sleep:
C'est jeanpopol 3 qui doit être content dans son trône :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ces gens auraient eu du courage si ils avaient dit ouvertement plutôt que anonymement sur un site, paske avec toutes ces conneries bien-pensantes pour sa libération, être pas à 100% pour sa libération c'était comme être raciste :sleep:
> 
> J'suis content qu'elle soit libérée, même si elle a eu *à la base* (j'précise sinon on va m'péter les couilles après) de la chance pour son milieu de vie, elle à quand même des couilles cette fille, elle est plus forte que la plupart des personnes peuvent s'en vanter
> 
> ...


J'en profite pour rappeler qu'ici nous avons notre propre otage. Il serait bien que Sarko et Cie s'en préoccupent.


----------



## al02 (3 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Effectivement Alèm,  on est bien d'accord, *une fois *



Dialogue entre belges ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ces gens ... [Juste pour alléger la citation ]
> C'est jeanpopol 3 qui doit être content dans son trône :sleep:



Ah ; clairvoyance de la jeunesse qui n'omet jamais de gratter les vernis d'un ongle taquin... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> L'est pas content m'sieur l'président...
> "Liberté de la presse"... Ca veut dire quoi ? J'me rappelle plus très bien...



C'est vrai que personne avant lui ne l'avait fait... :sleep:

Autant je suis pas branché Sarko, autant toutes ces critiques commenceraient presque à me le rendre sympathique...
Si on arrêtait de s'extasier ou de râler dès qu'il dit ou fait un truc, on pourrait peut-être se concentrer sur la vie en France?
Ah oui, mais j'oubliais, ça fait pas vendre du papier et ça fait pas frissonner de plaisir les bobos qui se croient rebelles... jusqu'à leur prochain retournement de veste...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ... ça fait pas frissonner de plaisir les bobos qui se croient rebelles... jusqu'à leur prochain retournement de veste...



Mouahahahahaha, ha les cons... Mais qu'ils sont cons, ces cons!... 

Après tout ; chaque époque n'a que les blaireaux et les beaufs qu'elle mérite...


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et ça fait pas frissonner de plaisir les bobos qui se croient rebelles...



Mais qui sont-ils alors finalement ? On a tjs pas la réponse :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais qui sont-ils alors finalement ? On a tjs pas la réponse :rateau:





Ben... Les gauchistes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'en profite pour rappeler qu'ici nous avons notre propre otage.


D'abord, il est pas otage, il est tricard... Enfermé dehors qu'il est ; nuance... 



> Il serait bien que Sarko et Cie s'en préoccupent.



Ils seraient charmés par le personnage, assurément...


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'abord, il est pas otage, il est tricard... Enfermé dehors qu'il est ; nuance...



A la manière de Dupontel ? Si c'est le cas, c'est vraiment dangereux pour la population


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'abord, il est pas otage, il est tricard... Enfermé dehors qu'il est ; nuance...


Au temps pour moi. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Ouais.

N'empêche, appeler à renvoyer Ingrid chez les FARC sous prétexte qu'elle est d'une famille bourgeoise ou que son cas à elle en a occulté d'autres... C'est quand même au-delà de la connerie la plus effroyable, non ?

Le ton du message ressort de la même connerie que celle de certains ultra-soit-disant-gauchistes qui font les yeux doux à l'intégrisme islamique sous prétexte que les uns et les autres détestent Georges Bush.

Grotesque !

Je suis très content que des otages soient libres - qui qu'ils soient.

Mes chéris, Le Pen aurait passé six ans comme otage dans la jungle que je me réjouirais quand même de sa libération - le contraire me rendrait pire que lui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> 
> N'empêche, appeler à renvoyer Ingrid chez les FARC sous prétexte qu'elle est d'une famille bourgeoise ou que son cas à elle en a occulté d'autres... C'est quand même au-delà de la connerie la plus effroyable, non ?
> 
> ...



Ponquounet, je peux plus te bouler, vBubulle fait son radin, mais je suis content de trouver enfin un écho fidèle au sentiment que la lecture de cette horreur a fait naître en moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben... Les gauchistes



Ah non, pas forcément...
Bobo, c'est ni de droite ni de gauche... Ou des deux, selon le vent...


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mes chéris, Le Pen aurait passé six ans comme otage dans la jungle que je me réjouirais quand même de sa libération - le contraire me rendrait pire que lui.




tu vois Pascal, je suis plus d'accord avec Ponk qu'avec toi&#8230; parce que j'y trouve de la liberté là&#8230; 

(allez je te laisse réfléchir à ce paradoxe&#8230; voltairien&#8230; )

sinon, je suis content aussi pour les 11 militaires colombiens et les trois agents de la NSA&#8230;  

encore 25 kidnappés "politiques" et Uribe pourra continuer à s'occuper des kidnappés inconnus. (Ceci dit, ça il le fait déjà sans tambours ni trompettes)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu vois Pascal, je suis plus d'accord avec Ponk qu'avec toi parce que j'y trouve de la liberté là



Ben tu fais fort, parce que la seule différence entre Ponk et moi, c'est que lui a su résumer clairement en quatre lignes le malaise que j'ai ressenti en lisant ce truc, alors qu'apparemment, malgré un volume de prose nettement plus important, je n'ai pas su me faire comprendre de tous (je dis "de tous", car d'après les commentaires de CdB reçus, certains m'ont semble-t-il compris en dépit de la confusion de mes explications).


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> siii !!!
> ils en parlent à la télé la


On a vu des preuves plus convaincantes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Dialogue entre *belges *?



Edit suite à un coup de boule : ce sont les bruxellois (ou flamands parlant français) qui disent _une fois_. Mélange de culture néerlandophone (_une fois/een keer_) et francophone (_un peu_).


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu vois Pascal, je suis plus d'accord avec Ponk qu'avec toi&#8230; parce que j'y trouve de la liberté là&#8230;
> 
> (allez je te laisse réfléchir à ce paradoxe&#8230; voltairien&#8230; )
> 
> ...



Ouai rappelons aussi que Bétancourt c'est la tête de pont de l'influence française en amérique latine (pré carré des Etats-Unis) et que donc Uribe a libéré 11 militaires colombiens, 3 agents américains et un agent franco colombien.

Y en a un qui doit être vert de rage, c'est Chavez. remarque il pourra se consoler avec le prix du baril ou une ligne de coke


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2008)

à noter que je suis nase en services secrets américains, c'est des gars du DEA qui étaient capturés&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

Et hop.


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mes chéris, Le Pen aurait passé six ans comme otage dans la jungle que je me réjouirais quand même de sa libération - le contraire me rendrait pire que lui.



Moi je l'accueillerais même à l'aéroport avec un gâteau que j'aurais fait moi même :rateau:
T'es maboule hein... je prierais pour qu'il crève dans la jungle oui


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi je l'accueillerais même à l'aéroport avec un gâteau que j'aurais fait moi même :rateau:
> T'es maboule hein... je prierais pour qu'il crève dans la jungle oui



Souhaiter la mort, même de son pire ennemi, n'est-ce-pas être pire que lui?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Souhaiter la mort, même de son pire ennemi, n'est-ce-pas être pire que lui?



Lao Tseu a dit : "Assieds toi au bord de la rivière, si tu patiente assez longtemps, tu y verras passer le corps de ton ennemi 

Bon, la patience est une chose admirable, mais c'est fou, depuis qu'il a sorti cette connerie, le nombre de vieillards qui claquent assis au bord d'une rivière


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et hop.



Je vais me mettre à kidnapper, moi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Moi sur LePost.fr .


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi sur LePost.fr .



Bon, je vois que la première leçon semble bien assimilée maintenant, on va pouvoir passer à la seconde : "s'il vous plait" !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2008)

http://www.lemague.net/dyn/spip.php?article4967



> A travers MSN, on peut non seulement pallier un vide social, mais aussi s&#8217;inventer tout un monde, une nouvelle identité, de nouveaux repères et un nouveau contexte


 
Merci.


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

l'amusant de l'actualité, c'est que Corentin aime Didier Porte&#8230; il est toujours actif le vieux de la Maison Ronde ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

"L'homme enceint" a accouché d'une fille


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> l'amusant de l'actualité, c'est que Corentin aime Didier Porte il est toujours actif le vieux de la Maison Ronde ?



Oui .


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2008)

fedo a dit:


> Ouai rappelons aussi que Bétancourt c'est la tête de pont de l'influence française en amérique latine (pré carré des Etats-Unis) et que donc Uribe a libéré 11 militaires colombiens, 3 agents américains et un agent franco colombien.
> 
> Y en a un qui doit être vert de rage, c'est Chavez. remarque il pourra se consoler avec le prix du baril ou une ligne de coke



En tout cas ca va lui faire un choc ! Vendredi elle est en France, j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas lui faire regarder Koh Lantah !


----------



## al02 (5 Juillet 2008)

Il n'y aura pas de sans-papier !  :love:


> Les autorités ont également tenté d'inculper quelques leçons de savoir-vivre à ses citoyens, les incitant notamment à ne plus cracher par terre ou à ne pas tricher dans les files d'attente.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Juillet 2008)

Ouah, le savoir-vivre est un délit maintenant.    :rateau:


----------



## al02 (5 Juillet 2008)

Il ne manque pas d'air.  

Mais le prochain record sera battu par *gloup gloup* !


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ouah, le savoir-vivre est un délit maintenant.    :rateau:


pas mieux...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2008)

Riposte graduée et surveillance du web: une journée décisive.


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Croisons les doigts...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2008)

Il vole 378 km en chaise longue


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il vole 378 km en chaise longue



la vidéo dure 9 heures???


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il vole 378 km en chaise longue


Comme quoi, on peut en faire des choses avec des Ballons...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Riposte graduée et surveillance du web: une journée décisive.



 Filtrage et Paquet Télécom: vers un report du vote ?


----------



## fedo (8 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Filtrage et Paquet Télécom: vers un report du vote ?



c'est quasi sûr, grosse casserole ce sujet...

mais l'actualité professionnelle est assez géniale parfois. Ainsi on apprend que les Pringles ne sont pas des chips

donc si vous voulez défiscaliser vos chips vous savez ce qu'ils vous restent à faire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Oups :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oups :rose: :rateau:



en même temps, pour une fois ils n'ont pas tort...


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2008)

L'Hadopi soutenue par 31 cinéastes.

Etonnant, non?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

P'tain, marre de ces cons, tout les mois on nous pond une nouvelle loi pour réduire les libertés et nous rendre encore plus moutons au nom de notre sécurité et tout  Ca va finir en Brave New World cette connerie :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain, marre de ces cons, tout les mois on nous pond une nouvelle loi pour réduire les libertés et nous rendre encore plus moutons au nom de notre sécurité et tout  Ca va finir en Brave New World cette connerie :mouais:



Non, ça va finir en boycott général.
Ils oublient une chose: c'est le consommateur qui a le pouvoir. Pas eux.
Si on décide de ne plus acheter leurs conneries, ils sont morts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'Hadopi soutenue par 31 cinéastes.
> 
> Etonnant, non?



J'adore le "sans rien renier des libertés individuelles", alors que quoi qu'il fasse, l'internaute sera condamné : s'il ne sécurise pas suffisamment son réseau WiFi, par la soit disant riposte graduée, ou, s'il le sécurise suffisamment, pour atteinte à la sécurité de l'état (les clés de 128 bits ne sont pas de nature à sécuriser un réseau WiFi, elles résistent moins de 10 mn à un pirate muni d'un simple PC et du logiciel adéquat), et les clés de plus de 128 bits sont interdites par la loi, l'état considérant qu'elles sont un danger pour sa sécurité ! 

Va falloir abandonner le "sans fil", et penser à blinder les câbles ethenet


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, ça va finir en boycott général.
> Ils oublient une chose: c'est le consommateur qui a le pouvoir. Pas eux.
> Si on décide de ne plus acheter leurs conneries, ils sont morts.





Vu le QI moyen du consommateur...

J'sais pas mais déjà quand j'suis à Rambouillet où on est censé être un coin privilégié et donc "meileur pour le développement mental" et que la plupart des personnes jugée "plus intelligentes que la moyenne" ont souvent l'air d'une connerie assez énorme, et que ça s'arrange pas du tout avec l'âge, je m'dit que alors, qu'est ce que c'est le reste ?
C'est pas avec des abrutis incapable de retenir plus de 3 secondes ce qu'on leur explique qu'on peut faire un contre pouvoir à quelques personnes (que ça soit les chefs d'états ou de grandes entreprises) qui controlent tout :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... les clés de plus de 128 bits sont interdites par la loi, l'état considérant qu'elles sont un danger pour sa sécurité !



Non mais ils vont pas bien ces tarés...


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

Toutes ces bites interdites par la loi moi ça me véner trop !!


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Toutes ces bites interdites par la loi moi ça me véner trop !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Toutes ces bites interdites par la loi moi ça me véner trop !!



tu dis ça parce qu'on t'as pas autorisé à montrer la tienne dans les AP?


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> tu dis ça parce qu'on t'as pas autorisé à montrer la tienne dans les AP?



C'est prévu pourtant mais en jouant sur les limites imposées par les nouvelles règles modération-cul


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

20,32 de moyenne au bac, c'est possible ! 

Mais je me demande bien comment.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> 20,32 de moyenne au bac, c'est possible !
> 
> Mais je me demande bien comment.





Ma soeur à bien eu 17 sans rien branler, tout est donc largement possible


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> sans rien branler



Pour une bonne note c'est pas avec les mains qu'il faut jouer


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour une bonne note c'est pas avec les mains qu'il faut jouer





Commence pas insinuer des trucs ayant rapport avec un dessous de table toi 

Elle a rien foutu, c'est ce que je voulait dire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Commence pas insinuer des trucs ayant rapport avec un dessous de table toi
> 
> Elle a rien foutu, c'est ce que je voulait dire.



justement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Commence pas insinuer des trucs ayant rapport avec un dessous de table toi
> 
> Elle a rien foutu, c'est ce que je voulait dire.


En même temps, tu n'y étais pas sous la table. Tu n'as donc pas vu ce qu'il s'y passait.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

P'tain quand j'serais modo ce que vous allez prendre vous deux


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain quand j'serais modo ce que vous allez prendre vous deux



Pour l'instant c'est pas nous qui avons pris... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain quand j'serais modo ce que vous allez prendre vous deux




Pffftttt, ils seront morts de vieillesse depuis longtemps quand ça arrivera, ils ne risquent rien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain quand j'serais modo ce que vous allez prendre vous deux



T'es pas encore modo ! 




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est pas nous qui avons pris... :rateau:



   




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pffftttt, ils seront morts de vieillesse depuis longtemps quand ça arrivera, ils ne risquent rien !



C'est sûr.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est pas nous qui avons pris... :rateau:








gros doigt d&#8217;honneur de 776 ko&#8230; la taille physique je m&#8217;en fous&#8230;  mais le poids non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Un truc pas drôle pour changer : une taxe pour les gagne-petit du web ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, 
Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe,
Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, 
Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, 
Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe...

Je fait plus la méthode couet là, j'essaie de compter le nombre de taxe qui existent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe,
> Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe,
> Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe,
> Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe, Taxe,
> ...


A mon avis, tu en oublies.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Un bébé chauve-souris se cache dans un soutien-gorge 



> La jeune-femme s'est rendue compte du petit habitant réfugié dans ses sous-vêtements après avoir ressenti des vibrations.


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Un truc pas drôle pour changer : une taxe pour les gagne-petit du web ? :mouais:



Ils sont taxés comme nous tous ces "bien-pensant" de la haute ? :mouais: 
Je ne pense pas... :hein:
Si c'était le cas, ils n'inventeraient autant de taxes...  




iDuck a dit:


> Un bébé chauve-souris se cache dans un soutien-gorge



Il faut de tout pour faire un monde... Et il faut des chauve-souris pour faire des soutien-gorges...


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A mon avis, tu en oublies.



Les inconnus à leur époque avaient bien résumés la situation.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'Hadopi soutenue par 31 cinéastes.
> 
> Etonnant, non?



Le problème aussi avec cette loi hadopi c'est que ça va faire peur à tous les partageurs de wifi, comme ceux de la communauté fon ... Dans les forums certains annoncent qu'ils vont arrêter. Grosses polémiques sur ceux qui arrêtent et ceux qui continueront ... 

Fon france riposte mais bon : http://www.universfreebox.com/article5679.html

Au moment où je voulais m'y mettre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Test de missiles en Iran : Portée de 2000km

Et "Paris se dit préoccupé" ??? 
Mais qu'est ce qu'ils attendent ces tâches ? :hein:

Mais merde des fanatiques religieux qui veulent balancer des bombes pour conquérir le monde et prêt à se faire sauter, la Chine devient la plus grande puissance et fait ce qu'elle veut, et on se dit juste préoccupé et on nous fout l'album de Carla Bruni et les conneries de Sego en 1ère page aux infos ? 

Et les gens manifestent parce qu'ils vont travailler 2 heures de plus dans la semaine ? 
Mais putain on devrait tous être en train de bosser pour redevenir une grande puissance avec l'Europe plutôt que d'insulter notre pays, faire des lois contre le piratage et toutes ces conneries ! :mouais::mouais::mouais: 

A cause de tout ces cons de politique qui passent leur temps à leur gueguerres personnelles pour augmenter la taille de leur mairie où juste faire chier les autres, on est en train de devenir des faibles pendant que des pays religieux et/ou dictatoriaux sont en train de devenir les plus grandes puissances :hein::hein::hein:
P'tain 'foutrait un régime fort où tous seraient unis pour monter en puissance le pays pour redevenir un vrai poids plutôt que de le plonger à cause de leur hypocrisie et leur égoïsme...

C'est ces putains de politiques dont la plupart sont complètement inutiles qui nous coulent pendant que les dictatures se marrent bien... :sick:



On va dire que j'ai des propos extrémistes, mais contre des dictatures c'est pas l'ONU et ses "Nous condamnons fermement mais ne faisont rien paske on a pas les couilles" qui vont faire quelque chose...


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


>



C'est pas foncièrement extrémiste, c'est surtout complètement con les 3/4 des trucs que tu dis là, on dirait Bébert accoudé au comptoir du PMU après son 26e ricard.

En fait tu me fais penser à lui (très bon au demeurant, dans son genre)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

C'est quoi ta vision des choses à toi sur ça ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est quoi ta vision des choses à toi sur ça ?




Elle est complexe et réfléchie, pas des jugements à l'emporte pièce comme tu peux les écrire ici, perso quand je lis :


> Et les gens manifestent parce qu'ils vont travailler 2 heures de plus dans la semaine ? Mais putain on devrait tous être en train de bosser pour redevenir une grande puissance avec l'Europe plutôt que d'insulter notre pays


 j'ai l'impression de lire du Berlusconni (j'ai pas dit Sarko, il pourrait même pas dire un truc aussi énorme), tu vois une espèce de truc nationaliste et europopuliste dégoulinant de clichés, un truc qui ne fait que renforcer les tensions et favoriser la politique belliqueuse, qu'elle soit économique ou militaire, exit les progrès sociaux, vive la puissance et la prépondérance économique et géopolitique, un peu l'inverse de ce qu'il nous faut je crois.

Après, concernant cette actualité que tu mets en avant, j'avoue ne pas avoir d'opinion, la plupart des pays ont je crois ce genre d'armes, alors pourquoi pas l'Iran, mais je dis ça en découvrant l'article, à brûle pourpoint, je n'ai pour l'instant pas d'opinion sur la question.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Vu l'époque la politique pacifique et gentille c'est bien mais quand tu voit des dictatures qui expriment clairement leurs ambitions par rapport aux restes du monde ça me parait un peu dérisoire les mecs qui parlent du cd de carla bruni dans le journal national, puis les progrès sociaux c'est ptet super important mais si on se prend une bombe dans la gueule... :mouais:
Parce que après quand des fous ont des bombes, c'est plus de la paranoïa de se méfier...

Pourquoi pas l'Iran ? Parce qu'ils menacent de "rayer Israel de la carte" ça me semble déjà assez... :mouais: 
Ensuite, qu'en plus ils soient des fanatiques religieux ça me parait laaargement justifier qu'ils doivent pas l'avoir... Y'a déjà assez de pays comme ça qui l'ont, autant s'arrêter là...



PS : Quand je dit "super important" pour le social c'est pas ironique, je le pense vraiment


----------



## rizoto (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Test de missiles en Iran : Portée de 2000km
> 
> Et "Paris se dit préoccupé" ???
> Mais qu'est ce qu'ils attendent ces tâches ? :hein:



C'est pas nouveau, ça fait un moment qu'ils sont capable d'atteindre Israel avec des missiles...

Tu veux qu'ils fassent quoi exactement


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Sauf que là avec leurs recherches sur le nucléaire c'est un peu plus alarmant 

Moi ce que je voudrais qu'ils fassent c'est qu'ils deviennent pacifiques gentillement dans leur coin mais ça m'étonnerait qu'ils le fassent  J'sais pas non plus ce qu'ils vont faire, mais avec des tarés comme ça j'pense qu'il vaut mieux se méfier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2008)

effacé (trompé de fil)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain '*foutrait un régime fort* où tous seraient unis pour monter en puissance le pays pour redevenir un vrai poids plutôt que de le plonger à cause de leur hypocrisie et leur égoïsme...



Donc, en gros, pour contrer les dictatures (politiques ou religieuses, ce qui revient d'ailleurs à peu près au même), tu instaurerait  Une dictature* ? a'ch'ment radical, comme remède à la situation 




(*) La caractéristique principale d'un régime fort, c'est que son premier objectif est son maintient au pouvoir via le clientélisme, la corruption et la répression. Regarde les pays les plus pauvres du monde, la plupart ont, ou sortent à peine d'un "régime fort". Un "régime fort" a pour but d'enrichir ses dirigeants, pas le pays qu'il dirige !


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Mon cher Pascal, pour avoir bourlingué dans les pays auxquels tu penses, le passage dictature > démocratie n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit (d'ailleurs largement appliquée par bush junior).
Si on prend d'ailleurs notre exemple si souvent mis en exergue comme exemple à suivre, c'est peu se souvenir des régimes qui ont suivi la révolution  et de mesurer qu'il aura fallu des dizaines d'années (pour ne pas dire deux cent) avant d'avoir un pseudo semblant de démocratie.

Cela me fait toujours marrer de penser que les pays du tiers monde vont faire tout cela en quinze jours... car comme pour la France, ils auront des périodes d'améliorations et de récession. Pour autant, ce sont également dans ces périodes plus "dures" que certains "dictateurs" mettent en place des bases pour le futur. Le code civil par Napoléon par exemple dont nous nous servons encore.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Test de missiles en Iran : Portée de 2000km
> 
> Et "Paris se dit préoccupé" ???
> Mais qu'est ce qu'ils attendent ces tâches ? :hein:
> ...




Tiens tu vires à droite toi!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sauf que là avec leurs recherches sur le nucléaire c'est un peu plus alarmant
> 
> Moi ce que je voudrais qu'ils fassent c'est qu'ils deviennent pacifiques gentillement dans leur coin mais ça m'étonnerait qu'ils le fassent  J'sais pas non plus ce qu'ils vont faire, mais avec des tarés comme ça j'pense qu'il vaut mieux se méfier



Le souci de l'Iran c'est qu'ils savent très bien que leur pétrole s'épuise et que si ils veulent garder leur influence sur la région, ils n'ont pas d'autre moyen que d'être "forts". L'Atome fait donc forcément partie de cette stratégie.


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que Mahmoud Ahmadinejad a ete elu, non? Vu le respect de droits *de* l'homme (Il a recemment ete decide que bloguer serait passible de la peine de mort...), peut-on reellement parler d'election? j'ai un gros doute  . 

L'arme nucleaire est avant tout une arme de dissuasion (seul les Etats-unis l'ont utilise pour attaquer, c'est d'ailleurs sujet a polemique...). Dans un sens, je comprend la volonte du peuple iranien et leur "president" a vouloir s'en equiper. Strategiquement, c'est une maniere de dire aux americains : " attention, si vous nous attaquez, nous pouvons riposter". C'est d'ailleurs leur seul moyen de pression, L'Iran, comme 99% des pays sont aujourd'hui incapable de contrer une attaque americaine massive au sol.

Si on regarde les raisons officieuses du conflit en Iraq, les futures elections americaines avec un John MacCain qui parodie Barbara Ann par Bomb Bomb Iran. Le president Iranien sait que son pays est en ligne de mire, non pas car le pays est gouverne par des islamistes extremistes et les droits de l'homme sont inexistants mais parce que, comme chacun le sait, les USa veulent contrôler l'extraction petroliere. Ils ont auront ainsi la possibilite dans un futur proche d'ouvrir ou de fermer les vannes a souhait.


(desole pour les accents, je suis sur un clavier etranger)

Rappel : l'Iran possede les secondes plus grosses reserves de petrole coventionnel soit 9% (Source wikipedia)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Vu le respect de *droits dans l'homme*


 
C'est une association gay ?

Ok, je sors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je pense que Mahmoud Ahmadinejad a ete elu, non? Vu le respect de droits *de* l'homme (Il a recemment ete decide que bloguer serait passible de la peine de mort...), peut-on reellement parler d'election? j'ai un gros doute  .



Si si, il y a bien élections &#8230; mais seuls les citoyens ayant la carte du parti islamiste ont le droit de vote, bien entendu, puisque les autres sont tous soit des femmes, soit des traîtres &#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, en gros, pour contrer les dictatures (politiques ou religieuses, ce qui revient d'ailleurs à peu près au même), tu instaurerait  Une dictature* ? a'ch'ment radical, comme remède à la situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est parce que tout ceux qui dirigent ces dictatures sont pourris et égoistes, qui n'ont aucun autre objectif que leur pouvoirs perso' :hein:

Et non je ne vire pas à droite, une dictature à pas besoin d'être de droite, si j'me souviens bien Staline était légèrement à gauche  
Et je suis loin d'être à droite (ni de gauche, ni de centre, ni de rien du reste), je me méfie pas des étrangers, surtout des fanatiques (surtout religieux)


De toutes façons avec les Gardiens de la Révolution, même si ils savaient ce que c'était des élections libres... 

Ensuite, si l'Iran veut avoir la bombe comme moyen de défense j'ai déjà dit ce que j'en pensait, mais après qu'un pays qui est le seul à faire des menaces ouvertes de destructions (parce que déjà quand c'est des organisations terroristes voilà, mais quand c'est carrément un état dictatorial et religieux où en plus presque la moitié du pétrole mondiale passe...) l'ai, je trouve pas ça très prudent...
Y'a déjà assez de bombes et de pays qui l'ont comme ça...:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca c'est parce que tout ceux qui dirigent ces dictatures sont pourris et égoistes, qui n'ont aucun autre objectif que leur pouvoirs perso' :hein:



Mais c'est la condition sine qua non pour diriger une dictature, ça ! D'ailleurs je note que tu es toi même un dictateur D), car les dictateurs ne sont ni de droite, ni de gauche, ni du centre, ni des extrèmes, ils sont pour eux, et personne d'autre. Staline n'était pas plus à gauche (ni à droite) que Franco ou Pinochet, le parti qui met un dictateur au pouvoir n'est qu'un prétexte, son ascenseur vers la réussite (de son point de vue, hein !), et son orientation politique ne revêt aucune importance !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Je suis égoïste, égocentrique et mégalomane mais pourtant si je faisait une dictature ça serait autant pour le pays que pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je suis égoïste, égocentrique et mégalomane mais pourtant si je faisait une dictature ça serait autant pour le pays que pour moi



La première semaine, sans doute  Le pouvoir corrompt, tu ne sais pas ça ?


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le pouvoir corrompt, tu ne sais pas ça ?


 
Il suffit de voir les modos de macg  avec tous leurs avantages ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il suffit de voir les modos de macg  avec tous leur avantage ...



Là, tu confond corruption éhontée et juste compensation ! 


Note pour plus tard : penser à bannir rizoto si je ne reçois pas rapidement un gros chèque de sa part


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La première semaine, sans doute  Le pouvoir corrompt, tu ne sais pas ça ?





Bah... La différence c'est que techniquement je suis fou, donc après ça change tout


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note pour plus tard : penser à bannir rizoto si je ne reçois pas rapidement un gros chèque de sa part


 
Les cheques, ca laisse des traces, tu devrais le savoir...

Sinon quelques milliards de dollars zimbabweens, ca te dit ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2008)

La lune a été riche en eau à son origine


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Les cheques, ca laisse des traces, tu devrais le savoir...
> 
> Sinon quelques milliards de dollars zimbabweens, ca te dit ?



oublie le dernier adjectif, et on en parle plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Les cheques, ca laisse des traces, tu devrais le savoir...




Mais je le sais, ainsi que le banquier qui gère mon compte "off shore"* aux iles Caïman 




(*) Celui que MacGe fait ouvrir au nom de chacun des modos à sa prise de service, afin de leur verser leurs émoluments, ils ont du faire ça, car les systèmes informatiques des banques françaises ne peuvent simplement pas gérer des sommes ayant le nombre de chiffres que comporte notre salaire hebdomadaire


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2008)

par contre, je trouve galère d'avoir ce compte (et le compte que tout ancien modérateur du bar possède et sur lequel il perçoit une retraite conséquente) et le compte que nous avons en Suisse pour les primes&#8230; ça fait beaucoup à gérer&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2008)

Riposte graduée: la preuve par disque dur ne servira à rien.

La taxe copie privée, bientôt affichée sur les étiquettes ?


----------



## Chang (10 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le souci de l'Iran c'est qu'ils savent très bien que leur pétrole s'épuise et que si ils veulent garder leur influence sur la région, ils n'ont pas d'autre moyen que d'être "forts". L'Atome fait donc forcément partie de cette stratégie.



C'est un des aspects importants en effet. Il faut aussi revenir sur le fait que l'acharnement sur l'Iran remonte a quelques annees, que les medias le couvre entierement et quotidienement et que ca fait le jeu de son dirigeant et de ses detracteurs ... et c'est bien la le but ... creer un nouvel enemi ... 

Ils (je dis "ils" parce que ya tellement de suiveurs beats) ont essaye avec la Coree du Nord, et le pire c'est que certains ont cru que c'etait un pays dangereux. Mais y'a rien la bas ... a part un paume dans son palace qui regne sur 3 grains de riz et un corps arme pas fichu de faire autre chose que de tamponner des fiches roses.

En Iran ca passe moins bien car ya du petrole et c'est des bougnoules ! Ah ben ouais, ca le fait plus d'etre arabe au 21eme siecle, c'est plus credible. 

Faut pas oublier que le meilleur moyen de creer ou de renforcer une dictature, c'est de s'acharner comme un damne contre l'image negative quon lui donne, a plus ou moins forte raison ( je ne parle pas nomement de l'Iran). 

En attendant, Karzai, il se dit que le seul moyen de pas etre e**erde, c'est de bomber le torse et de sortir l'artillerie lourde aux yeux du public. Parce que bon, entre lui au pouvoir qui developpe pas son pays ou l'invasion blanche qui leur pourrira tout en les deposedant, au fin fond, l'un dans l'autre, je sais pas moi ... c'est ca l'espoir ???

Ca me rappel que l'autre jour en causant avec un ricain, republicain, pour lui la raison d'aller ecraser l'Iran et de "coloniser" ou d'"instaurer des democraties" (c'est juste une question de vocabulaire, de marketing) au Moyen Orient, c'est parce que la demographie des caucasiens baisse et celle des arabes grimpe a toute vitesse et que donc si on veut pas etre une minorite sous une dictature islamiste dans qq generations, on a interet a instaurer nos propres bergers dans le coin le plus vite possible ....... j'ai pas su quoi repondre, ca m'a scie ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> En Iran ca passe moins bien car ya du petrole et c'est des bougnoules ! Ah ben ouais, ca le fait plus d'etre arabe au 21eme siecle, c'est plus credible.



En passant, les Iraniens sont dans leur grande majorité perses, et non pas arabes. Mais, pour beaucoup, et dans le but de simplifier (on va pas se faire chier à expliquer en détails quand même!), évidemment c'est pareil: ce sont des bougnoules...

Qu'ils aient la bombe ne va pas arranger les choses, et va à l'encontre du traité de non-prolifération nucléaire, mais, on a laissé le Pakistan et l'Inde s'équiper (sans parler d'Israël...). Je ne vois pas pourquoi on refuserait désormais cette option à l'Iran.


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> c'est parce que la demographie des caucasiens baisse et celle des arabes grimpe a toute vitesse et que donc si on veut pas etre une minorite sous une dictature islamiste dans qq generations, on a interet a instaurer nos propres bergers dans le coin le plus vite possible ....... j'ai pas su quoi repondre, ca m'a scie ...



Et les indiens, les russes, et les chinois sont pas non plus islamistes...


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2008)

De toutes façons, c'est pas encore tout à fait au point, leur truc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on refuserait désormais cette option à l'Iran.



Un début de commencement de motivation : peut-être parce que l'Iran, ou du moins ses dirigeants, ont clairement affirmé leur objectif de détruire Israël ?


----------



## rizoto (11 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un début de commencement de motivation : peut-être parce que l'Iran, ou du moins ses dirigeants, ont clairement affirmé leur objectif de détruire Israël ?



Vu le comportement du gouvernement Israelien, c'est pas surprenant. 

Ne pas oublier que du point de vue Arabe, Israel est l'envahisseur. 

C'est un sujet sensible et très complexe,faudrait du temps pour tout resumer


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Vu le comportement du gouvernement Israelien, c'est pas surprenant.
> 
> Ne pas oublier que du point de vue Arabe, Israel est l'envahisseur.



Juste deux détails :

Ce point de vue que tu évoques, c'est comme si, en 1944, les nazis avaient considéré que les français de la 2ème DB qui entrait dans Paris étaient des envahisseurs ! Cette terre était déjà israëlite depuis plus de 2500 ans lors de la naissance de Mahomet, Ce sont les arabes, les envahisseurs, d'ailleurs, ils l'ont admis eux même en nommant le lieu saint qu'ils ont construit sur les ruines* du temple de Salomon "Al-Aqsa", "la lointaine", ils étaient loin de chez eux !

Les iraniens ne sont pas des arabes, et ils n'ont jamais eu à souffrir de quoi que ce soit de la part des Israëliens, leur position n'est dictée que par la haine et un fanatisme religieux qui a dévoyé un des fondements même de leur propre religion.



(*) En ruine parce que détruit par un autre envahisseur, les romains, et non parce qu'il était "à l'abandon".


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un début de commencement de motivation : peut-être parce que l'Iran, ou du moins ses dirigeants, ont clairement affirmé leur objectif de détruire Israël ?



La situation s'est un peu apaisée, mais il y a quelques années encore, Delhi et Islamabad se montaient la tension l'une envers l'autre, en se menaçant parmi. Et concernant le Pakistan, je ne suis pas certain que ceux qui le gouverne soit parés des meilleures intentions du monde, et valent mieux que ce guignol d'Ahmadinejad, le Bush persan.

Mais évidemment, à propos de l'Iran et de ses menaces, on touche à un point autrement plus sensible: Israël, le cinquante et unième état américain. Pas touche donc!


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> on a laissé le Pakistan et l'Inde s'équiper



et  que l'on ne considère pas comme une menace et pourtant... et pas seulement dans le nucléaire


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Juste deux détails :
> 
> Ce point de vue que tu évoques, c'est comme si, en 1944, les nazis avaient considéré que les français de la 2ème DB qui entrait dans Paris étaient des envahisseurs !



heu. Sauf que là ça fait pas 2000 ans, donc l'exemple n'est pas bon.
C'est plus comme si les tribus indienne revendiquaient leurs territoire auprès des US. 
Ah non, c'est vrai, ça le fait pas.

Comme si les français revendiquaient une partie des US?
Comme si les arméniens revendiquaient un territoire?
Comme si les Kurdes revndiquaient une partie de l'Irak et de la Turquie?

Ah merde, je ne trouve pas d'exemple qui marche...


petite précision: je ne critique pas la revendication d'un territoire. Je critique simplement les moyens utilisés, notamment la revendication d'ancienneté qui n'est parfois pas crédible. En l'occurrence en Israël, qui a le plus droit de revendiquer une terre qui a toujours été habités par différentes communautés, et en paix, le plus souvent, jusqu'à ce que quelques fanatiques religieux de tous bords montent les hommes les uns contre les autres. Israel a été et devrait être une terre de partage. Elle est le lien entre les grandes religion. Une sorte de No Man's Land qui, pauvre utopiste que je suis, devrait être une zone de paix. Pour le moment, elle est juste la preuve flagrante de l'ineptie religieuse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> heu. Sauf que là ça fait pas 2000 ans, donc l'exemple n'est pas bon.



1) Concernant la pertinence de l'exemple, ça n'est pas affaire de temps : cette région a été le berceau des israëlites depuis l'époque de Ramses 2 environ, différents envahisseurs s'y sont succédés depuis, mais jamais, les israëlites n'en ont été chassés, ils y en a toujours eu qui y sont restés. Les arabes ne sont que les derniers envahisseurs en date (je me place là bien entendu sur un plan historique) !

2) Concernant l'aspect de la liberté religieuse, je ne soulignerais que le point suivant : de 1947 à 1967, aucun juif n'a pu approcher le Mur des lamentations, qui est ce qui se rapproche le plus d'un lieu saint pour eux, depuis 1967, je n'ai pas eu connaissance d'une limitation d'accès autre que ponctuelle à la mosquée Al-Aqsa pour les musulmans, Bon, c'est vrai que le gouvernement israélien tente de limiter leur liberté en les empêchant de jeter des pierres et des grenades sur les juifs qui prient devant le Mur des lamentations juste en dessous, et en interdisant à leurs imams de prêcher la destruction d'Israël, mais il ne les empêche pas de prier, donc, pour l'aspect liberticide, je ne suis pas certain que la tolérance israélienne soit vraiment inférieure à celle des arabes !

3) (pas pour Fab, celui là, ch'sais plus trop pour qui hier soir, mais il se reconnaîtra) : Considérer les arabes en particulier, et les musulmans en général comme des "bougnoules", c'est largement aussi condamnable que toute forme d'intégrisme religieux, peut-être même pire, vu que ce type de comportement n'est certainement pas totalement étranger à la montée du fanatisme islamiste dans les milieux populaires musulmans !



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une sorte de No Man's Land qui, pauvre utopiste que je suis, devrait être une zone de paix. Pour le moment, elle est juste la preuve flagrante de l'ineptie religieuse.



Disons "de l'ineptie *du fanatisme* religieux", et nous serons d'accord


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah merde, je ne trouve pas d'exemple qui marche...



Comme si un pumataghju venait camper sur mon terrain...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juillet 2008)

Le Conseil d'État torpille le calcul de la taxe copie privée.


----------



## Chang (11 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 3) (pas pour Fab, celui là, ch'sais plus trop pour qui hier soir, mais il se reconnaîtra) : Considérer les arabes en particulier, et les musulmans en général comme des "bougnoules", c'est largement aussi condamnable que toute forme d'intégrisme religieux, peut-être même pire, vu que ce type de comportement n'est certainement pas totalement étranger à la montée du fanatisme islamiste dans les milieux populaires musulmans !



Si tu relis mon message, j'espere que tu pourras y discerner le sarcasme et non le fanatismeque tu denonces. 

Pour ce qui est d'Israel, du conflit et des revendications qui en retourne, le plus desolant c'est quand meme de voir le fin fond de la betise humaine dans l'inaptitude a cohabiter sans se qualifier d'etrangers. 

"C'etait moi le premier" ... et alors ? Peuvent pas s'aimer les uns (dans) les autres ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> "C'etait moi le premier" ... et alors ?



 A ce compte là, les romains pourraient revendiquer la moitié de l'europe....


----------



## Patamach (11 Juillet 2008)

Gros nichons party ce soir à la zonmé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A ce compte là, les romains pourraient revendiquer la moitié de l'europe....



Sauf qu'il n'y a plus de romains


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2008)

> Faute de progrès, Roche suspend ses recherches sur le VIH
> Reuters - il y a 1 heure 11 minutes
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Le laboratoire pharmaceutique suisse Roche va suspendre ses recherches sur le VIH, aucun de ses médicaments en développement ne représentant un progrès notable par rapport aux produits existants, annonce une porte-parole de l'entreprise.
> 
> ...



Bande de Naze ®&#8482;©  (pour Roche pas le pigiste et le traducteur)


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2008)

un labo de M..... via Mackie a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre courriel envoyé mercredi aux associations de lutte contre le virus, Roche disait avoir "décidé de réorienter nos ressources en virologie vers des maladies pour lesquelles nous pouvons apporter des améliorations substantielles *aux médicaments existants".*



Médicaments existants, c'est le nouveau nom qu'on donne aux actionnaires ?


Tas de nuls !


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2008)

économies d'échelle.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juillet 2008)

Patamach a dit:


> Gros nichons party ce soir à la zonmé.



Ha murde, j'suis rentré 2 jours trop tard...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le Conseil d'État torpille le calcul de la taxe copie privée.



Les ayants droit veulent augmenter la taxe pour copie privée.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Juillet 2008)

nous font chier ceux là... z'on qu'a aller faire le tapin pour augmenter leurs fin de mois, ou faire de l''interim chez macDo


----------



## rizoto (14 Juillet 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nous font chier ceux là... z'on qu'a aller faire le tapin pour augmenter leurs fin de mois, ou faire de l''interim chez macDo



C'est de l'humour 

Tout ça prouve surtout qu'encore une fois, que c'est le gros merdier. entre les pirates, les majors, les auteurs, et les distributeurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est de l'humour



Oui, enfin... :love:

D'ailleurs je veux bien augmenter les droits de Carla B. S. si je peux lui dire des gros mots pendant... A moins qu'elle ne fasse des Big Mac® du tonnerre :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

Et un gouvernement qui tombe, un


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et un gouvernement qui tombe, un


 Ah ça c'est intéressant et grave... franchement en rapports aux débats minables que peuvent susciter les peccadilles de redevance sur laquelle la mafia du bouzin qui braille s'époumone (là c'est plus de l'humour, tout à l'heure oui ça en était... mais calibré et orienté l'humour quand même)


----------



## rizoto (15 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et un gouvernement qui tombe, un



J'aimerai vraiment rencontré un flamand pour qu'il m'explique le pourquoi de toute cette histoire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et un gouvernement qui tombe, un&#8230;





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui laissait les partis flamands sur leur faim, celle d&#8217;une réforme de l&#8217;Etat d&#8217;envergure, avec, en sus, la scission de BHV.



Mais qu'attend donc Sarko pour leur envoyer les chars, aux flamands, non mais, on crois rêver, là, ces messieurs entendent régir le BHV &#8230; Et pourquoi pas les Galeries Lafayette et le Printemps, pendant qu'ils y sont ? 

Moi, je dis NAN ! la Belgiques aux belges, d'accord, mais le BHV, l'est à nous ! :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (15 Juillet 2008)

Plein les yeux...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> J'aimerai vraiment rencontré un flamand pour qu'il m'explique le pourquoi de toute cette histoire?



Faut pas diaboliser les flamands, les francophones aussi ont aussi leur part de responsabilité&#8230; Tout ça c'est une histoire de promesses électorales impossible à tenir et de l'alliance d'un grand parti flamand (CD&V : chrétiens démocrates) avec un petit parti nationaliste (NVA : nouvelle alliance flamande) qui autrement n'aurait même pas eu de députés à la chambre. 

Ce qui est bête, c'est qu'avec le temps les francophones s'étaient aussi rangé à l'idée qu'une réforme de l'état était nécessaire et la dernière solution proposée par le premier ministre commençait à porter ses fruits. Mais bon, comme il n'était plus du tout soutenu par une partie des membres de son propre parti. 

Mais je ne m'inquiète pas, même si la situation est grave, on a déjà connu dans le passé d'autres crises qui ne l'étaient pas moins avec un gouvernement qui tombait 4 ou 5 fois sur un an. 

Il faut vraiment trouver une réforme (élections fédérales et régionales à la même date? circonscription nationale?) pour avoir un climat politique apaisé parce que là&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2008)

et puis surtout, il ne faut pas confondre les flamands avec les *POLITIQUES* flamands, parce que bon, à part une petite poignée d'intégristes, "les" flamands sont de très bonne compagnie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> et puis surtout, il ne faut pas confondre les flamands avec les *POLITIQUES* flamands, parce que bon, à part une petite poignée d'intégristes, "les" flamands sont de très bonne compagnie



Tout à fait, au boulot à Bruxelles nous sommes 50% francophones et 50% néerlandophones (c'est fait exprès) et tout le monde s'entend bien. Dans la situation actuelle les opinions (au nord comme au sud) se radicalisent un peu mais c'est purement émotionnel, le ras-le-bol quoi Une fois que tout ceci sera terminé ça s'apaisera


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une fois que tout ceci sera terminé ça s'apaisera


 
mouais 

depuis le temps que ça dure....

soit... on va pas s'éterniser là dessus, c'est pas l'endroit de toute manière 

à+


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juillet 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Plein les yeux...



Comme dit Poutine : "circulez, y a rien à voir"...  :sleep:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> J'aimerai vraiment rencontré un flamand pour qu'il m'explique le pourquoi de toute cette histoire?



un flamand belge ou un flamand français ? 

Paul, c'est toi qui me causait des Rattachistes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> un flamand belge ou un flamand français ?



Va savoir


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Va savoir
> 
> image...​


 
tu confonds là


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> un flamand belge ou un flamand français ?



Et pourquoi pas un flamand néerlandais? 



alèm a dit:


> Paul, c'est toi qui me causait des Rattachistes ?



Pour éviter tout malentendu le village gaulois n'est pas une manifestation des rattachistes, c'est juste un endroit où on peut déguster des spécialités régionales (françaises ou belges). Un truc festif quoi. Le feu d'artifice, lui, est payé par le consulat. 

P.S. : c'est assez marrant que les ratachistes soient très actifs à Liège alors que nous n'avons été français qu'une quinzaine d'années. Mais c'est vrai que Liège (même du temps de la principauté) a toujours eu des contacts avec la France.


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un flamand néerlandais?



je précisais car nombre de français semblent définitivement oublier que les Flandres ne sont pas uniquement belges et que certains héros français sont nés français à une heure près (Jean Bart aka Jan Baert, fils de Cornil Bart mort au service des Hollandais et petit-fils de Michel Jacobsen, vice-amiral du Roi d'Espagne surnommé _el Zorro del mar_ inhumé en Cathédrale de Séville et pourtant bien dunkerquois aussi ) alors qu'ils auraient pu être hollandais ou espagnols&#8230; et qu'ils étaient descendants d'espagnols flamands&#8230; (Vulfran Warmé à Amiens, déformation de Guardez bien espagnol en flamand puis en picard )

en passant, Jean Bart, bien que mauvais trilingue, parlait flamand mais n'aurait jamais trahi la France où il était né à une heure près&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un flamand néerlandais?



Donc, si j'ai bien compris, les flamands belges se battent pour imposer le néerlandais, alors que les flamands néerlandais, eux, parlent une autre langue 





> plus proche du gantois que du néerlandais


, c'est compliqué, dis donc, d'être flamand :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'est compliqué, dis donc, d'être flamand :rateau:


C'est surtout que Mère Nature est farceuse...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Juillet 2008)

Je comprends mieux le désarroi de certaines personnes rentrant des Cyclades  



> *Grèce: un évêque interdit le commerce des mariages à Santorin*
> 
> L'évêque catholique de Syros, de Santorin et de Crète, dans le sud de la Grèce, a interdit la célébration de mariages de touristes dans ses diocèses. Il veut empêcher des cérémonies "seulement romantiques, sans aucun bénéfice spirituel".
> 
> ...


----------



## dékyi (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

La Ligue des Droits de l'Homme propose cette pétition : 


http://www.ldh-france.org/actu_derniereheure.cfm?idactu=1741


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2008)

Le nouveau clip de Radiohead tout en 3D (capteurs et lasers)


----------



## rizoto (17 Juillet 2008)

Regarder le lien en debut de page avant de cliquer ici :


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le nouveau clip de Radiohead tout en 3D (capteurs et lasers)





Sinon, c'est pas nouveau, mais ils sont pas si gentil que ca ...  

... les gentils ...:mouais:


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2008)

Vous en avez révé, Mattel l'a fait


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2008)

Ils sont parmi nous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2008)

Clara Morgane ressemble à Chantal Goya 















Le chirurgien de Michael Jackson interné


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le chirurgien de Michael Jackson interné



Moi qui avait toujours cru que c'était à cause de l'instabilité mentale de la star...  
En tout cas, ça relève tout de même du domaine psychiatrique, que se soit l'un ou l'autre... :afraid: :hosto: :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2008)

Confiance en ligne, bientôt une Charte de l'internaute.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et un gouvernement qui tombe, un&#8230;



Tombera pas finalement&#8230; Ouf&#8230; 

À noter pour la première fois, la présence d'un germanophone (le ministre-président de la communauté germanophone) chez les médiateurs, en plus il s'y connait très bien dans tout ce qui est fonctionnement des états fédéraux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Clara Morgane ressemble à Chantal Goya
> 
> Le chirurgien de Michael Jackson interné



Clara Morgan et E.T. dans le même post !!! fallait oser !!  :rateau:


----------



## Chang (20 Juillet 2008)

*Meme si les interpretations sont vraisemblablement exagerees, il en reste que le fond du probleme pue du slip ...*

A noter les contradictions parmi les commentaires qui refletent parfaitement a quel point il est difficile de verifier une information en Chine si on ne parle pas parfaitement la langue. 

Ajoutez a cela une pincee d'expats qui n'ont que ca a faire que d'enfler des rumeurs non verifiees et vous avez la news du siecle pour une breve quelconque a l'origine ...

Bref, si vous allez a Pekin, il y a de forte chance que ce que vous verrez pendant les JO ne soit pas le Pekin "normal" ... perso, je serai de retour en France, loin de ce brouhaha nationaliste et mercantile ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Sortie de la Barbie SM


EDITH Zut, grillé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

Pendant quils faisaient lamour sur le siège arrière, leur voiture tombe dune falaise !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Sortie de la *Barbie SM*



Ce modèle ci ? :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

............. :casse:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2008)

Copie privée: la taxe sur les téléphones multimédias attaquée.


----------



## Romuald (22 Juillet 2008)

Pas vraiment amusant, mais du coup on se dit que par moments le monde fonctionne plutôt bien:

Radovan Karadzic a été arrêté après 13 ans de cavale​


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juillet 2008)

En Angleterre les GPS ont provoqué 300 000 accidents.

Vous avez dit _mouton de panurge_...?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En Angleterre les GPS ont provoqué 300 000 accidents.
> 
> Vous avez dit _mouton de panurge_...?



Oui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En Angleterre les GPS ont provoqué 300 000 accidents.
> 
> Vous avez dit _mouton de panurge_...?




mèèèèèèèèè pourquoi tu dis ça?






:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En Angleterre les GPS ont provoqué 300 000 accidents.
> 
> Vous avez dit _mouton de panurge_...?



Qu'ils commencent par rouler à droite...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pendant quils faisaient lamour sur le siège arrière, leur voiture tombe dune falaise !



Ça c'est très con.
Quand on baise à l'arrière, c'est notamment pour pas être gêné par le frein à main.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

Nausée absolue... :hein:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Qu'ils commencent par rouler à droite...



Oh, celle-là elle est bien trouvée


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juillet 2008)

> L&#8217;abbé Laguérie avait célébré en 1996 les obsèques de l&#8217;ancien chef de la milice pro-nazie de Lyon, Paul Touvier. Il avait qualifié le disparu, condamné deux ans plus tôt à la réclusion à perpétuité pour avoir ordonné l&#8217;assassinat de sept otages juifs, d&#8217;« âme délicate, sensible et nuancée ».



P'tain l'gamin, baptisé sans avoir le temps de choisir si il était religieux par un abbé intégriste, fils d'un père antisémite, filleul du leader du FN... Il a de l'avenir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain l'gamin, baptisé sans avoir le temps de choisir si il était religieux par un abbé intégriste, fils d'un père antisémite, filleul du leader du FN... Il a de l'avenir



Clair qu'il va se ruiner en psychanalyse lui... :rateau:


----------



## vousti (24 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Clair qu'il va se ruiner en psychanalyse lui... :rateau:



VDM


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juillet 2008)

Georges est sauvé


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Georg*es* est sauvé



Tss tss, on te dit que Georg*e* est le dernier de son espèce, donc, pas la peine de lui mettre un "S" au bout


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2008)

Enorme !!!   :rateau:

Triomphe *C*onnerie........ :sleep:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

_"Avez-vous une maladie transmissible ? Un trouble mental ou physique ? Etes-vous toxicomane ou consommateur de drogues ? Avez-vous été arrêté ou condamné pour des affaires de moralité ou de substances interdites ? Vous êtes-vous livré à des actes d'espionnage, de sabotage, de terrorisme, ou de génocide ? Entre 1933 et 1945, avez-vous été impliqué, d'une façon ou d'une autre, dans les crimes commis par les nazis ?"

_


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"Avez-vous une maladie transmissible ? Un trouble mental ou physique ? Etes-vous toxicomane ou consommateur de drogues ? Avez-vous été arrêté ou condamné pour des affaires de moralité ou de substances interdites ? Vous êtes-vous livré à des actes d'espionnage, de sabotage, de terrorisme, ou de génocide ? Entre 1933 et 1945, avez-vous été impliqué, d'une façon ou d'une autre, dans les crimes commis par les nazis ?"
> 
> _



MAis qui a encore envie d'aller aux US de toutes façons? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"Avez-vous une maladie transmissible ? Un trouble mental ou physique ? Etes-vous toxicomane ou consommateur de drogues ? Avez-vous été arrêté ou condamné pour des affaires de moralité ou de substances interdites ? Vous êtes-vous livré à des actes d'espionnage, de sabotage, de terrorisme, ou de génocide ? Entre 1933 et 1945, avez-vous été impliqué, d'une façon ou d'une autre, dans les crimes commis par les nazis ?"
> 
> _



c'est vrai que jusque lors on répondait à ces questions dans l'avion


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"Avez-vous une maladie transmissible ? Un trouble mental ou physique ? Etes-vous toxicomane ou consommateur de drogues ? Avez-vous été arrêté ou condamné pour des affaires de moralité ou de substances interdites ? Vous êtes-vous livré à des actes d'espionnage, de sabotage, de terrorisme, ou de génocide ? Entre 1933 et 1945, avez-vous été impliqué, d'une façon ou d'une autre, dans les crimes commis par les nazis ?"_



Il y a de quoi s'en offusquer c'est clair, mais comme il est dit, ça n'a rien de nouveau...

Edit: grillé par alemounet.  



> Ce formulaire électronique reprend pour l'essentiel des questions déjà posées dans les formulaires que les passagers doivent aujourd'hui remplir dans l'avion avant d'atterrir aux Etats-Unis.



J'ai voyagé trois fois aux Etats-Unis dans les années 90, et ces questions étaient déjà posées avant l'arrivée sur sol américain. Pour ma part j'ai bien plus de peine à accepter la prise d'empreintes digitales...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il y a de quoi s'en offusquer c'est clair, mais comme il est dit, ça n'a rien de nouveau...
> 
> Edit: grillé par alemounet.
> 
> ...



Bientôt le toucher rectal pour avoir droit de poser le pied sur le sol ricain...


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Edit: grillé par alemounet.



oui mon chéri ! :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bientôt le toucher rectal pour avoir droit de poser le pied sur le sol ricain...





Ce formulaire pour l'heure gratuit,  pourrait _"dans l'avenir, devenir payant"_.

Bah bientôt on va payer la vaseline, alors c'est bien parti !


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bientôt le toucher rectal pour avoir droit d'aller chez les ricains...



vont-ils avoir la visite de tous ceux ayant subi le supplice de l'iPod ?


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Enorme !!!   :rateau:
> 
> Triomphe *C*onnerie........ :sleep:



Déjà, le fait que la Suisse ait des ambassades, c'est énorme ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"Avez-vous une maladie transmissible ? Un trouble mental ou physique ? Etes-vous toxicomane ou consommateur de drogues ? Avez-vous été arrêté ou condamné pour des affaires de moralité ou de substances interdites ? Vous êtes-vous livré à des actes d'espionnage, de sabotage, de terrorisme, ou de génocide ? Entre 1933 et 1945, avez-vous été impliqué, d'une façon ou d'une autre, dans les crimes commis par les nazis ?"
> 
> _





> tous les voyageurs, y compris les enfants de tous âges, doivent disposer d'un document certifié



Donc, les enfants de moins de &#8230; disons cinq ans ne pourront plus se rendre aux états unis, vu qu'ils ne pourront pas certifier sur l'honneur ne pas avoir été impliqués dans les crimes nazis entre 1933 et 1945, faute de savoir lire et écrire 

Enfin, la sécurité des états unis est désormais assurée, avec ça, car il est évident que seuls les terroristes "newbies", n'ayant encore jamais exercé, pourront désormais aller y perpétrer des attentats-suicide, les terroristes chevronnés l'ayant déjà fait plusieurs fois n'oseront certainement pas mentir en remplissant ce document, hein* ! :rateau:




(*)Pareil pour les dealers, les junkies, les pédophiles, etc &#8230; D'ailleurs, il est à noter que seuls les maladroits s'étant fait choper sont visés, puisqu'il faut "avoir été arrêté ou condamné pour**". tout serial killer ou baron de la drogue encore en liberté, lui, est le bienvenu sur le territoire américain 

(**) Donc arrêté pour, puis relaxé en raison de son innocence, c'est "refoulé" ! :modo:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> MAis qui a encore envie d'aller aux US de toutes façons? :rateau:



Heu...  ... Ben Laden ??  :rateau: 

Ou encore (finalement bien plus flippant) : Eve Angeli... :afraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ou encore (finalement bien plus flippant) : Eve Angeli... :afraid:  :rateau:



Cette émission est une pure merveille ! 
Rien que le générique me plonge dans des transes de joie : toutes les bestioles défilent, et à la fin, le mec. Enorme ! 

*Résumé de l'épisode 1 :*
Lors de leur 1er réveil à Los Angeles Eve et Michel découvrent la vue magnifique du port qu&#8217;ils ont de leur chambre. Lors du petit-déjeuner&#8230; Extrait :
  Eve « _Comment ça se fait que l&#8217;eau soit si plate alors que c&#8217;est la mer ?_ »
  Michel « _Mais là c&#8217;est un port, il n&#8217;y a pas de courant_ »
  Eve « _C&#8217;est bizarre quand même. Mais c&#8217;est la mer on est d&#8217;accord ?_ »
  Michel « _C&#8217;est l&#8217;océan_ »
  Eve « _Oui c&#8217;est l&#8217;océan. C&#8217;est pas un canal ? On dirait un canal. Quoi qu&#8217;un canal c&#8217;est peut-être de l&#8217;eau de mer, quand on dit les canaux ? Il peut y avoir des canaux d&#8217;eau de mer ?_   »
  Michel « _?!!_ »


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juillet 2008)

Ptain mais c'est vrai que c'est ENORME...         :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ou encore (finalement bien plus flippant) : Eve Angeli... :afraid:  :rateau:



Comme quoi on peut mentir en répondant au formulaire


----------



## Chang (29 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai voyagé trois fois aux Etats-Unis dans les années 90, et ces questions étaient déjà posées avant l'arrivée sur sol américain. Pour ma part j'ai bien plus de peine à accepter la prise d'empreintes digitales...



Et surtout ce n'est pas le seul pays a poser ce genre de questions. L'australie est pas mal dans le genre. Je me souviens du formulaire et c'etait du meme tonneau ...

Comme Webo, ce sont les passeports biometriques, les fichages intempestifs qui m'irritent le poil ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Et surtout ce n'est pas le seul pays a poser ce genre de questions. L'australie est pas mal dans le genre. Je me souviens du formulaire et c'etait du meme tonneau ...
> 
> Comme Webo, ce sont les passeports biometriques, les fichages intempestifs qui m'irritent le poil ...



Moi, ce qui m'a fait bizarre c'est le contraste entre les douaniers californiens et les douaniers européens. 

Un vrai gruyère, français le gruyère.


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juillet 2008)

Elles prennent les policiers pour des strip-teaseurs   

J'adore la conclusion :



> Les policiers n'ont procédé à aucune arrestation...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2008)

A la limite des strip-tasers je comprendrais&#8230;


----------



## richard-deux (30 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"Avez-vous une maladie transmissible ? Un trouble mental ou physique ? Etes-vous toxicomane ou consommateur de drogues ? Avez-vous été arrêté ou condamné pour des affaires de moralité ou de substances interdites ? Vous êtes-vous livré à des actes d'espionnage, de sabotage, de terrorisme, ou de génocide ? Entre 1933 et 1945, avez-vous été impliqué, d'une façon ou d'une autre, dans les crimes commis par les nazis ?"
> 
> _



Quoique normalement la première question devrait ne plus être d'actualité:

Les séropositifs peuvent voyager aux Etats-Unis


----------



## Valgio (30 Juillet 2008)

bonjour a tous. 

Je peux avoir une bierre du bar Mac G?

Dans la série amusante vous trouverez dans ce lien un PC portable a 12000euros

http://www.madeinluxe.lu/index.php?p=edito&id=117


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> bonjour a tous.
> 
> Je peux avoir une bierre du bar Mac G?
> 
> ...




Ca fait cher l'iBook Palourde... :rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (30 Juillet 2008)

Un jeune auteur Indien, mène son enquête durant 8 ans pour écrire son livre...


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Juillet 2008)

*Ai reçu un SMS d'Alèm pour me donner son nouveau numéro*


(...s'est encore fait largué ? )


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Ai reçu un SMS d'Alèm pour me donner son nouveau numéro*
> 
> 
> (...s'est encore fait largué ? )



_non, il a acheté un iPhone 3G_


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _non, il a acheté un iPhone 3G_



Ben oui c'était écrit dedans...


sinon: les reporters présents sur les J.O. auront un internet bridé...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Tels des Candy découvrant soudain que le petit prince des collines pue des pieds, boit comme un trou et passe tous ses samedis soir aux putes, les membres du CIO pleurent leurs belles illusions perdues et les promesses flétries...

Mais oui.


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tels des Candy découvrant soudain que le petit prince des collines pue des pieds, boit comme un trou et passe tous ses samedis soir aux putes, les membres du CIO pleurent leurs belles illusions perdues et les promesses flétries...
> 
> Mais oui.




Exact ! Quelle bande de moules ... 

En fait ce qui choc les gens c'est le fait que pour une fois le gouvernement statut officielement que l'internet que les journalistes vont utiliser sera censure ... Mais bon en meme temps, ils preferent l'annoncer eux memes, du coup ca fait moins scandale au lendemain de la ceremonie d'ouverture et les journalistes qui en avaient prepare une tartine sur leur probleme pour acceder a l'internet peuvent mettre leur article a la poubelle ... Comme ceux qui avaient prevu de jouer de cette censure pour justifier leurs retards alors qu'en fait ils ont fait la tournee des bars la veille ...

Tous les memes ces journaleux ...  ...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Août 2008)

Le projet HADOPI n'est pas une anomalie juridique selon le SNEP.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

> Entre 1933 et 1945, avez-vous été impliqué, d'une façon ou d'une autre, dans les crimes commis par les nazis ?"



Rhââââ les enfionnés de première! 
Comme s'ils n'en avaient pas recueillis un wagon après la guerre...


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhââââ les enfionnés de première!
> Comme s'ils n'en avaient pas recueillis un wagon après la guerre...



c'est peu être pour récupéré ceux qu'ils ont raté


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _non, il a acheté un iPhone 3G_



Frimeur


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Frimeur




justement, faut que tu m'envoies ton tél avec une photo pour que je mette tout ça dessus pour l'AEC


----------



## Craquounette (4 Août 2008)

Ah ça... je ne vous le fais pas dire!!!  

_Suis sure qu'avec un peu de glace caramel, elle irait mieux... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2008)

Un animal étrange échoue à Montauk
:mouais::affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Carla, top model puis Dame de France à 40 ans 

La vidéo vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.


----------



## duracel (4 Août 2008)

Facebook, ça fait se rencontrer les gens dans la vraie vie dans la bonne humeur.....


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2008)

Ah ouais, ça a carrément bien fusionné quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> justement, faut que tu m'envoies ton tél avec une photo pour que je mette tout ça dessus pour l'AEC



Je suis sur liste rouge mais voilà ma photo :


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un animal étrange échoue à Montauk
> :mouais::affraid:




J'avais dit qu'il fallait faire gaffe aux reproductions de modos... :hein:


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

trop naze le casque, il est homologué au moins ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2008)

Pas très amusant... 



> L'acteur américain Morgan Freeman, Oscar en 2005 pour "Million Dollar Baby", a été admis dans un "état grave" dans un hôpital du sud des Etats-Unis après un accident de voiture, a-t-on appris de source hospitalière.



Un peu plus rigolo...  



> Lors de la sortie de _LEnquête corse_ en 2004, où il partageait la vedette avec Christian Clavier, Jean Reno navait quune seule idée en tête : son permis de construire ! Les amis de Nicolas Sarkozy sont quelques-uns à avoir convoité le littoral protégé de lîle de Beauté : Reno, Clavier, Séguéla... Tous nont pas eu la même réussite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un peu plus rigolo...


Quand tu es pote avec Sarko, tu peux obtenir ce que tu veux : suppression de la pub sur le service public, abandon de la mise en place d'une 4e licence de téléphonie mobile.... + privatisation d'Areva ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Août 2008)

Et après on s'étonne que les corses organisent des collectes de bouteilles de gaz... :gerbe:   :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand tu es pote avec Sarko


 
Pas avec Sarko, "seulement" avec nimpore quel chef d'état ou personne qui à de l'influence, et sarko est loin d'être le seul à le faire... Tous les mêmes


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

*cachez ce sein...

:mouais:
*


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *cachez ce sein...
> 
> :mouais:
> *



QU'est ce qu'on peut demander d'autre au proprio de Canale 5 et de Rette 4? :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *cachez ce sein...
> 
> :mouais:
> *



...ils n'ont rien d'autre à foutre de leur journée?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ...ils n'ont rien d'autre à foutre de leur journée?


Surtout si c'est pour avoir des idées aussi stupides.


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Surtout si c'est pour avoir des idées aussi stupides.



Montre un peu plus de respect envers la famille, petit.

Je ne me rappelle même plus la dernière fois où tu es venu prendre une tasse de thé.

Et là, tu te ramènes et tu nous insultes... Les canards ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

I love Paris!


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2008)

Connue pour sa cyberpolice, la Chine a aussi massivement recours aux services d'internautes professionnels qui défendent, dans les forums de discussion, le point du vue du gouvernement et du parti. Sur la Toile, ces _"commentateurs_" un peu spéciaux, mi-gardes rouges mi-mercenaires, sont surnommés _wu mao dang_, la _"bande à 5 cent__imes"_ - parce qu'ils étaient à l'origine payés 5 mao (5 cents) pour chaque commentaire.

Tout commence en 2004...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2008)

Je savais bien qu'alèm était un vendu!


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je savais bien qu'alèm était un vendu!



Oh, il y a du mieux, pourtant : le petit livre rouge est passé du poing tendu à la poche arrière du jean, et il ne porte plus de tongs !


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2008)

D'ailleurs camarade Benjamin, avec l'inflation, il serait temps de passer à 10 mao !!!&#8230;

Sans faux cols bien sûr&#8230;


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je savais bien qu'alèm était un vendu!



Non, je ne puis te laisser dire celà, je suis là pour rétablir une certaine vérité déformée par la propagande impérialiste. Vous autres occidentaux avaient une vision que nous autres asiatiques ne pouvons partager. Ici l'homme sait qu'il a des devoirs plus impérieux que sa propre liberté individuelle, il nait dans une communauté, etc etc


----------



## Aladdin Sane (7 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Non, je ne puis te laisser dire celà, je suis là pour rétablir une certaine vérité déformée par la propagande impérialiste. Vous autres occidentaux avaient une vision que nous autres asiatiques ne pouvons partager. Ici l'homme sait qu'il a des devoirs plus impérieux que sa propre liberté individuelle, il nait dans une communauté, etc etc




Le meilleur argument m'a été donné par une personne qui gravite autour de l'ambassadeur de Chine à Paris et dont je tairais le nom:
"La Chine ne peut pas être démocratique parce qu'on est trop nombreux. De plus notre système marche bien. Regardez les problèmes que vous avez avec les terroristes musulmans. Chez nous il n'y a aucun problème."

Et là il ne savait pas que l'actu allait lui donner tort quelques jours plus tard...


----------



## duracel (8 Août 2008)

Doh !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2008)

Groland s'invite à Pékin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Août 2008)

Vous l'avez manqué (comme moi) ?, petite séance de rattrapage...     :love:




> 15h10: les Grecs défilent en premier. Personne ne voulait les avoir derrière.
> ...
> 15h22: le Taïpeï chinois défile ? C'est couillu...
> 
> ...


:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2008)

> 15h10: les Grecs défilent en premier. Personne ne voulait les avoir derrière.


L'a raté ses vacances l'Amoque...
L'aurait pu défiler en tête...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vous l'avez manqué (comme moi) ?, petite séance de rattrapage...     :love:
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:





> 15h19: désinformation. C'est pas le smog, c'est la délégation jamaïcaine.


   :love:


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> L'a raté ses vacances l'Amoque...
> L'aurait pu défiler en tête...



Comme porte drapeau ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Comme porte drapeau ? :mouais:



Ah ben tiens, comme par hasard ; il veut tout les grecs derrière lui


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2008)

Une grande année 2008 , je l'ai toujours su


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une grande année 2008 , je l'ai toujours su



"Les grenouilles fréquentent les étangs pour leur reproduction et leur stade larvaire"

Beeeerkkkk.....



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, comme par hasard ; il veut tout les grecs derrière lui



Mais cela n'a rien d'un hasard !!!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "Les grenouilles fréquentent les étangs pour leur reproduction et leur stade larvaire"



Donc enfait, l'étang c'est un peu l'hopital des grenouilles...


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2008)

Trois travailleurs sans papiers, employés sur le chantier de l'agrandissement du centre de rétention administrative (CRA) du Mesnil-Amelot (Seine-et-Marne), ont été interpellés, lundi 4 et jeudi 7 août, et placés en rétention sur le même site.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Donc enfait, l'étang c'est un peu l'hopital des grenouilles...



et la chambre à coucher
et les chiottes
et le baisodrome
et la SDB
et la cuisine
....


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Comme porte drapeau ? :mouais:


Voilààà !...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Les grenouilles constituent un maillon important de la chaîne alimentaire : elles se nourrissent dinsectes et sont les proies des prédateurs tels que les oiseaux, les mammifères et les poissons.



Attention à Grug ! :affraid:


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attention à Grug ! :affraid:



Il ne va en faire qu'une bouchée...


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il ne va en faire qu'une bouchée...



Encourage-le pendant que tu y es toi!!! 

Mais fais gaffe Grug... Une fois qu'on y a goûté, on a redemande


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2008)

elle aime bien que l'on s'occupe de ses cuisses  la coquine


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il ne va en faire qu'une bouchée...



C'est tout de même très différent du gobage de flan, quant à la technique, j'imagine


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2008)

Alors Parlons technique.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Alors Parlons technique.



On va peut-être parler de tout ça en privé non ?  
C'est limite gênant là :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> On va peut-être parler de tout ça en privé non ?
> C'est limite gênant là :rose:



Les dents de la mare 1 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2008)

Actualité amusante: 



macinside a dit:


> elle aime bien que l'on s'occupe de ses cuisses  la coquine



 Une phrase de M. Inside écrite correctement du début à la fin! Et parfaitement compréhensible par le quidam qui plus est!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une phrase de M. Inside écrite correctement du début à la fin! Et parfaitement compréhensible par le quidam qui plus est!



Il existe des sujets pour lesquels le cerveau de certains fait facilement une sorte de fusion entre l'inné et l'acquis


----------



## vousti (11 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Actualité amusante:
> 
> 
> 
> Une phrase de M. Inside écrite correctement du début à la fin! Et parfaitement compréhensible par le quidam qui plus est!



l'a vu le camarade Do-ping pour améliorer son orthographe  il lui à conseillé  de manger plus de poisson.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Actualité amusante:
> 
> 
> 
> Une phrase de M. Inside écrite correctement du début à la fin! Et parfaitement compréhensible par le quidam qui plus est!


Pour M. Inside, récompense de circonstance :


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2008)

3 courgettes et 5 tomates


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Août 2008)

Bon sinon, j'ai une actu super pas drole : la foudre a frappé chez moi pendant mon absence : plus de modem, plus d'imprimante  :rateau: ...  mais le pire c'est les 2 hrs que je viens de passer avec l'assistance technique Orange© !!!!! ha nom de djuuuu qu'ils sont mauvais     :hein: :sleep:

PS : cherche modem ADSL (Ethernet) d'occase, pas cher ainsi qu'un transfo (alim) pour imprimante HP (31 volts)...


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2008)

On savait déjà que depuis Vespasien l'argent n'a pas d'odeur, on sait maintenant, même si on s'en doutait, qu'il n'a pas de conviction politique


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> On savait déjà que depuis Vespasien l'argent n'a pas d'odeur, on sait maintenant, même si on s'en doutait, qu'il n'a pas de conviction politique


Ça t'étonne&#8230; 

Moi ce qui m'aurait étonné c'est qu'il le vende à un état Islamisant voulant y fonder une université d'études coraniques&#8230; 

Là ça reste dans le même milieu avec les mêmes conceptions de la démocratie&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2008)

Sonnyboy aura décidément tout essayé  ! Attention Monsieur Miss  !


----------



## vousti (12 Août 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 24245 (13 Août 2008)

Mélol !


----------



## Craquounette (13 Août 2008)

Et voilà c'est encore la faute à la libéralisation de la femme!!!

Et dire que des gens sont payés pour faire ce genre d'étude...


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et voilà c'est encore la faute à la libéralisation de la femme!!!
> 
> Et dire que des gens sont payés pour faire ce genre d'étude...



Oui, surtout pour en arriver à la conclusion qu'elles ne savent pas ce qu'elles veulent : ils n'avaient qu'a venir m'interroger, cela aurait été plus rapide !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2008)

L'*Amok* est omniscient


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> L'*Amok* est omniscient



Oui. 
Mais cela s'appelle l'expérience !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et dire que des gens sont payés pour faire ce genre d'étude...



Découvrir que les femmes respirent par le bas ventre, alors que les hommes eux pensent à cet endroit, ce n'est quand même pas rien !  Et pourtant c'est étrange ce n'est pas une étude suisse mais une anglaise :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Découvrir que les femmes *respirent par le bas ventre*, alors que les hommes eux pensent à cet endroit, ce n'est quand même pas rien !  Et pourtant c'est étrange ce n'est pas une étude suisse mais une anglaise :mouais:



Aurais-tu oublié qu'en Suisse on respire par les oreilles ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Aurais-tu oublié qu'en Suisse on respire par les oreilles ?



Donc si on vous met dans l'eau, vous nagez comme les seiches :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Août 2008)

C'est fini là les filles ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2008)

T'as MP Mackie toi ?


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2008)

il la fait


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une phrase de M. Inside écrite correctement du début à la fin!



C'était la seule, paske son post ci-dessus ressemble à sa production habituelle


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il la fait


3 mots une faute 

Change rien c'est comme cela qu'on t'aime


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2008)

S. J. Gould l'a déjà écrit dans son livre éponyme, il serait temps de se réveiller

A peine plus amusant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> A peine plus amusant


A vrai dire, tout était faux. Les spectateurs étaient des figurants, le président chinois était remplacé par un sosie. Même Sarko n'y était pas (il bronzait au soleil du Cap Nègre avec Carlita) : c'est un trucage vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et voilà c'est encore la faute à la libéralisation de la femme!!!
> 
> Et dire que des gens sont payés pour faire ce genre d'étude...



Ouais


----------



## rizoto (14 Août 2008)

le prince charles et les OGM


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> le prince charles et les OGM



Il peut toujours causer, lui, il est pourtant évident que ses oreilles sont des organismes génétiquement modifiés


----------



## Liyad (14 Août 2008)

Nos amis américain...






"Je vis en Géorgie mais je n'ai pas vu de russe nul part ni encore entendu mais ils disent qu'il y a des tanks. Devrais-je être inquiet ?
J'ai entendu au nouvelles que la Russie a envahi mais je ne les voient nul part, que se passe t'il ?"

Réponse

"Vous vivez dans l'état de Géorgie. La nation de Géorgie est de l'autre côté du monde".


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

Énorme


----------



## gKatarn (14 Août 2008)

'tin, c'est pas possible !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, c'est pas possible !!!!



Bah si


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2008)

La traduction ne fonctionne pas du tout avec la Corse et les pinzuti...


----------



## richard-deux (15 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, c'est pas possible !!!!



Malheureusement, si.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2008)

Pas d'inquiétude pour les sportifs étrangers, les supporters chinois sont là

Quand je vous disais que tout est bidon dans ces JO....


----------



## rizoto (15 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas d'inquiétude pour les sportifs étrangers, les supporters chinois sont là
> 
> Quand je vous disais que tout est bidon dans ces JO....



He !!! Moi aussi je suis volontaire pour aller supporter l'equipe de beach volley bresilienne ...  et j'ai pas besoin de cours pour ca 

qui prend le creneau "halterophilie" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas d'inquiétude pour les sportifs étrangers, les supporters chinois sont là
> 
> Quand je vous disais que tout est bidon dans ces JO....



D'ici qu'ils aient fait pareil pour les athlètes 

Le monde entier à boycotté les JO de Pékin, tous les athlètes des autres nations sont remplacés par des volontaires chinois &#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2008)

Scandaleux!!! 



> Le tribunal de Bangkok qui a condamné vendredi Christopher Paul Neil dans le cadre d'une première affaire a réduit sa peine à trois ans et trois mois de prison en tenant compte de ses aveux



3 ans et 3 mois pour un pédophile ?!!!! Je trouve ça juste scandaleux, dégoûtant...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

> Une énorme crotte de chien gonflable provoque de nombreux dégâts lors d'une tempête
> Par Zigonet Zigonet.com - Samedi 16 août, 09h38
> Berne, Suisse - Une uvre d'art représentant une énorme crotte de chien gonflable exposée dans un musée de la capitale suisse s'est envolée pendant une tempête, provoquant des dégâts dans la ville.
> 
> ...



crotte alors


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> crotte alors


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2008)

Ça fait peur, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça fait peur, non ?



Rassure toi, d'après le crobar, ils ne pourront pas savoir si tu es suisse ou français, t'as une chance de leur échapper


----------



## vousti (17 Août 2008)

par contre trois chances contre une de porter des lederhose


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2008)

ça m'enchante moins tout d'un coup :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2008)

Il manque le Vatican sur la carte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il manque le Vatican sur la carte...



Normal, les seuls à y transmettre leurs gênes sont  Les suisses !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il manque le Vatican sur la carte...





Normal, on parle ici des humains


----------



## rizoto (18 Août 2008)

Matrix et le 11 septembre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Les gens ont vraiment que ça à foutre... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les gens ont vraiment que ça à foutre... :mouais:



Ça a remplacé les mots fléchés, chez certains...


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2008)

Un vrai cerveau dans un corps artificiel

et

un cerveau artificiel dans un vrai corps

Prochaine étape ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2008)

Ca ? 






:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Un vrai cerveau dans un corps artificiel



Un cyborg, que ça s'appelle



Romuald a dit:


> et
> 
> un cerveau artificiel dans un vrai corps



Et ça, un androïde !



Romuald a dit:


> Prochaine étape ?



un vrai cerveau dans une vraie blonde ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...un vrai cerveau dans une vraie blonde ?




moi j'aurais dit "un vrai cerveau dans un modo"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> moi j'aurais dit "un vrai cerveau dans un modo"...



Oh, tu sais, si tu as besoin d'un petit ban pour te reposer, il suffit de t'adresser par MP à n'importe quel modo, nous ne refusons pas de rendre ce petit service aux membres qui en font la demande


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, si tu as besoin d'un petit ban pour te reposer, il suffit de t'adresser par MP à n'importe quel modo, nous ne refusons pas de rendre ce petit service aux membres qui en font la demande



Cela dit, tu t'adresses tout de même à un cerveau de légume  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela dit, tu t'adresses tout de même à un cerveau de légume  :love:



Oui, je sais, sans doute pour ça qu'il nous fait des glabulies dans l'azimuth, bretzel liquide de bretzel liquide !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2008)

voilà, quand tout est dit...   

PS: vous savez ce qu'il vous dit la cucurbit.... :love:


----------



## rizoto (20 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dire qu'il est gouverneur celui-la et qu'il sera probablement candidat à la présidentiel ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> dire qu'il est gouverneur celui-la et qu'il sera probablement candidat à la présidentiel ...



C'est bien la preuve qu'en fait, la politique, au fond, c'est du cinéma


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> dire qu'il est gouverneur celui-la et qu'il sera probablement candidat à la présidentiel ...


Sauf changement de la loi, il ne pourra jamais être candidat à la présidentielle car il n'est pas né américain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Sauf changement de la loi, il ne pourra jamais être candidat à la présidentielle car il n'est pas né américain.



C'est vrai que d'origine, il est comme Odré, Autruchien !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Beautiful people pour le net


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Août 2008)

Décret Big Brother: le gouvernement s'explique.


----------



## viruce (22 Août 2008)

HONTEUX


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2008)

viruce a dit:


> HONTEUX



Non, BHL... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, BHL... :rateau:


Ouais on pourrais l'envoyer comme leurre en Afghanistan celui là


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouais on pourrais l'envoyer comme leurre en Afghanistan celui là



Oui. Il ferait fuir les Talibans en leur lisant des extraits de ses bouquins et en leur envoyant sa femme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui. Il ferait fuir les Talibans en leur lisant des extraits de ses bouquins et en leur envoyant sa femme...



Je ne suis pas certain que, chez les talibans, un mec nommé Levy pourrait survivre assez longtemps pour pouvoir leur lire quoi que ce soit :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Berlusconi sort un disque de chansons d'amour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Berlusconi sort un disque de chansons d'amour


Chez nous, c'est Madame qui fait des disques.


----------



## puma23 (25 Août 2008)

bungiorno 
je suis nouveau 
il fait beau aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

puma23 a dit:


> bungiorno
> je suis nouveau
> il fait beau aujourd'hui



Ça c'est de l'actu amusante...


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça c'est de l'actu amusante...



Ou pas....


----------



## argothian22 (25 Août 2008)

*Groland est invité aux J.O. de Pékin !*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2008)

argothian22 a dit:


> *Groland est invité aux J.O. de Pékin !*





> dimanche 10 aout 2008 10h58


Pas très fraîche l'info. En plus, les JO sont finis.


----------



## mado (26 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il manque le Vatican sur la carte...



A force de ne pas se reproduire, forcément.. 


Remarque je n'ose imaginer ce que pourrait donner un croisement Antonio Rungi/Geneviève de Fontenay !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2008)

> Viré pour mal-pensance, Richard Labévière contre-attaque.
> 
> Rédacteur en chef à Radio France Internationale (RFI), grand reporter et écrivain spécialiste du Proche et du Moyen Orient, Richard Labévière vient dêtre licencié, au motif quil naurait pas demandé la permission de sa direction pour faire une interview de Bachar el-Assad le 8 juillet dernier, juste avant larrivée du président syrien en France en visite officielle (linterview incriminée est en ligne sur le site de TV5 Monde).



http://www.agoravox.tv/article.php3?id_article=20762

[DM]k1fceGybHyFPmqJKjJ[/DM]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Août 2008)

Un virus informatique dans lespace (in English)

Zavaient quà choisir Mac OS X :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (27 Août 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Un virus informatique dans lespace (in English)
> 
> Zavaient quà choisir Mac OS X :mouais:



 infecté par une clé USB, le PC n'avait pas d'anti-virus... 

Je sens bien le vieux jeu (pirate) en .exe ou un powerpoint pour adultes.


----------



## kasarus (27 Août 2008)

Ah...
Non, mais vraiment.

Ils n'ont qu'à les laisser regarder mafesse.com et ils ne seraient pas obligés d'aller les choper sur Emule. 
Dur métier.


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2008)

Un ours scalpe 4 habitants d'un village de Sibérie. 



> La bête s'est approchée *furtivement* de l'une des femmes et l'a "scalpée".


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2008)

> Par ailleurs, à Sakhaline, en Extrême-Orient russe, trois personnes ont été dévorées par ces plantigrades depuis le début de l'année.


Cette île est connue pour sa faune variée et une population d'ours très nombreuse...


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Cette île est connue pour sa faune variée et une population d'ours très nombreuse...



C'est ca : faites le malin, Monsieur Thirum de le Géographie !


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est ca : faites le malin, Monsieur Thirum de le Géographie !


Si je me souviens bien, sur la presqu'île du Kamtchatka, on retrouve les même "nounours" en nombre encore plus grand....


----------



## rizoto (28 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un ours scalpe 4 habitants d'un village de Sibérie.



Voila une bonne raison pour eliminier tous les ours de France, et d'ailleurs ...  

A voir ...   (D'un cote, on fait pas mieux avec nos foies gras)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un ours scalpe 4 habitants d'un village de Sibérie.



Ces russes me feront toujours rire :



> des policiers assistés *d'employés du ministère pour les Situations d'urgence* ont abattu l'ours.



Un "ministère pour les situations d'urgence", on croit rêver  Quand on connait la vitesse de réaction du fonctionnaire moyen, doit y avoir un paquet de dossiers en retard d'accumulé dans ce ministère :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2008)

Ouais. Cette année ils attaquent les dossiers de 1982


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Cette année ils attaquent les dossiers de 1982



Sois pas mauvaise langue, c'est 1992 qu'ils attaquent cette année (ce ministère n'existait pas à l'époque soviétique )


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2008)

Hadopi : Xavier Niel repart à la charge contre le filtrage.


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2008)

Bon appetit bien sûr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Bon appetit bien sûr...



Je suppose que le budget "arrosage" de l'industrie chimique n'était pas en baisse, cette année


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2008)

En Suisse, les cochons doivent pouvoir prendre une douche


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah,...L'astiquage du cochon...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Voila une bonne raison pour eliminier tous les ours de France, et d'ailleurs ...



va dire ça à notre première dame de France adorée qui les a adoptés.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2008)

France : la riposte graduée programmée pour le printemps 2009.

Et en rab:

Paquet Télécom : un rapport officiel torpille la riposte graduée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Septembre 2008)

SOS détresse amitié, bonjour...  :sleep:


----------



## usurp (3 Septembre 2008)

Avancée sociale, soufflée par sarko pour  sa copine ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Septembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Avancée sociale, soufflée par sarko pour  sa copine ?



On ne sait jamais assez ce qu'il lui fera...


----------



## Lila (3 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> On ne sait jamais assez ce qu'il lui fera...




...c'est sexuel ? :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2008)

UN HUISSIER DE JUSTICE est venu réclamer, mercredi, au cabinet du secrétaire dEtat à la Mobilité, 50 millions deuros.


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2008)

Les huissiers sont de grand blagueurs


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2008)

À Cannes, hier on chantait « le lion est mort ce soir »


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Les huissiers sont de grand blagueurs



je doute toutefois que le ministre la trouve bonne

extrait: 
« Le ministre vient de reconnaître lui-même par écrit quil est en infraction par rapport à larticle 1412.bis du Code judiciaire qui prévoit quune liste des biens saisissables doit être établie. *Par conséquent, jai confié à notre huissier le soin de procéder à la saisie de tous les biens du cabinet, à perte de vue, sans la moindre distinction. *Il ne faut plus rien exclure, désormais. Ni la voiture personnelle de M. Schouppe ni sa montre »


----------



## duracel (4 Septembre 2008)

L'attache remorque, c'est le pied.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2008)

Bruxelles pourrait reporter le projet Hadopi d'un an.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Dati enceinte, mais de qui ?



:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2008)

On s'en foutrait pas un peu?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Septembre 2008)

Toi t'aimes rien, t'd'façon.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On s'en foutrait pas un peu?




Complètement !
:rateau:
Me fallait une info pour mon abonnement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On s'en foutrait pas un peu?


Plus qu'un peu. Ca n'empêche que ça va sûrement faire la une de l'actualité à un moment ou à un autre et que pendant ce temps-là on ne parlera pas des vrais sujets qui fâchent.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

C'est coquace, Jose Maria Aznar a du démentir sa paternité.


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2008)

La une de teufun ce soir ? 


Et celle de freudeux ? 

Parce que ça changerait un peu des frasques gouvernementales


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> La une de teufun ce soir ?


Ces hommes et femmes qui ont des enfants à des âges avancés pensent-ils seulement que, bien qu'on vive de plus en plus longtemps, ils risquent de ne pas voir grandir leurs enfants et donc leurs enfants de grandir sans leur père ou leur mère ou ne pensent-ils qu'à leur plaisir égoïste d'avoir des enfants ?



Romuald a dit:


> Et celle de freudeux ?


Avec leur trompe, ils devaient en aspirer de sacrées grandes doses à chaque fois.


----------



## Lastrada (4 Septembre 2008)

67 personnalités scientologues

Beck, non de dieu. Puttttaaaain Chick Corea,  Isaac Hayes, comment est-ce possible ? quelle déception. Sous réserve que ça soit vrai.....

Tous les autres, je les conchies.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Septembre 2008)

Moi et les personnalités... ça fait 10^8. Mais bon, juste comme ça, le site est sympa... Certains me disent quand même quelque chose...



Lila a dit:


> ...c'est sexuel ? :mouais:


 Un autre bébé sarko...mais elle ne pourrait plus chanter...:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> 67 personnalités scientologues
> 
> Beck, non de dieu. Puttttaaaain Chick Corea,  Isaac Hayes, comment est-ce possible ? quelle déception. Sous réserve que ça soit vrai.....
> 
> Tous les autres, je les conchies.



Isaac hayes c'était vrai, il s'est même fâché avec les créateurs de south park a cause d'un épisode anti sciento  et puis la scientologie c'est mal


----------



## jugnin (4 Septembre 2008)

Un gros toxicomane de sauvé, un.

Il a dû ingurgiter du Subutex© par palettes, le gaillard.



Edit : Je ne me suis pas planté. C'est vbull. J'ai bien pris soin de poster ce message juste avant Romuald, mais il n'est apparu que ce soir. Là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Un gros toxicomane de sauvé, un.
> 
> Il a dû ingurgiter du Subutex© par palettes, le gaillard.





Romuald a dit:


> Et celle de freudeux ?


----------



## Ana Lara (4 Septembre 2008)

La nouvelle version de Picasa intègre la reconnaissance faciale

Autre jour, autre logiciel. Après avoir annoncé hier son nouveau navigateur Web, Chrome, Google vient d'annoncer la version 3.0 de son logiciel photo Picasa, ce mercredi 3 septembre. Disponible gratuitement en version bêta, ce logiciel de retouche photo et de publication sur le Web adopte la reconnaissance faciale. En associant un nom à la photo du visage d'une personne, Picasa va rechercher dans vos albums toutes les photos avec un visa...

En vidéo : regardez décoller une mouche

Un des grands mystères de la Nature vient d'être percé. A l'aide d'une caméra ultrarapide, on a enfin pu filmer le décollage en catastrophe d'une drosophile percevant un danger. Utilisant ses pattes comme un ressort orientable, elle se projette en l'air avant d'actionner ses ailes, en une manuvre complexe et même acrobatique.Est-il futile de s'intéresser au décollage de la mouche ? Assurément pas. La manière dont un insecte peut contrôler son vol avec si peu de neurones (100.000 dans le cas de la drosophile) reste un mystère dont la résolution pourrait faire progresser...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Septembre 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> 67 personnalités scientologues
> 
> Beck, non de dieu. Puttttaaaain Chick Corea,  Isaac Hayes, comment est-ce possible ? quelle déception. Sous réserve que ça soit vrai.....
> 
> Tous les autres, je les conchies.



La méthode et la forme employée pour faire de telles révélations me laisse dubitatif : c'est pas un peu limite, de faire des listings de personnes, à partir de leur appartenance religieuse ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Septembre 2008)

Mais qui te parle de religion ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Septembre 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Mais qui te parle de religion ?



... Ou de leur appartenance à des sectes, ne jouons pas sur les mots.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... Ou de leur appartenance à des sectes, ne jouons pas sur les mots.



Il n'y a pas "jeu de mot", là, les sectes comme la scientologie sont des dangers publics qui font plus de victimes que le banditisme (des "bandes de quartier" au "grand banditisme" compris).

Même si les gens listés sur le site en question sont de bonne foi, ils n'en représentent pas moins un danger important pour notre société, donc, le seul cas ou cette liste serait "limite", comme tu dis, ce serait dans le cas où les infos qu'elle contient n'aurait pas été suffisamment recoupées et qu'il y figure des inexactitudes sur l'appartenance de tel ou tel à la scientologie.

Comme le disait si bien Bashung : "Gourou, tu es mon fürher de vivre" :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas "jeu de mot", là, les sectes comme la scientologie sont des dangers publics qui font plus de victimes que le banditisme (des "bandes de quartier" au "grand banditisme" compris).
> 
> Même si les gens listés sur le site en question sont de bonne foi, ils n'en représentent pas moins un danger important pour notre société, donc, le seul cas ou cette liste serait "limite", comme tu dis, ce serait dans le cas où les infos qu'elle contient n'aurait pas été suffisamment recoupées et qu'il y figure des inexactitudes sur l'appartenance de tel ou tel à la scientologie.
> 
> Comme le disait si bien Bashung : "Gourou, tu es mon fürher de vivre" :mouais:



Ce n'est pas une raison pour avoir ce genre de methode....Que les autorites aient cette liste oui. qu'elle soit diffuse, non.

Dans un autre genre :

Casse-toi pov'con


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une raison pour avoir ce genre de methode....Que les autorites aient cette liste oui. qu'elle soit diffuse, non.



Oh si, c'est une raison !

A partir du moment où ces gens représentent un danger pour la société, la société doit être informée afin de prendre un minimum de mesures pour se protéger, comme faire savoir aux enfants, par exemple, que les discours que leur "héro de film" peut tenir sont à prendre avec des pincettes !

Les autorités disent "le discours de la scientologie est subtil et dangereux", c'est bien, mais si, lorsqu'on entend ce discours, on ne sait pas que c'est celui de la scientologie, alors, l'avertissement des autorités ne protège plus la société. Il nous faut donc savoir qui est susceptible de le tenir !


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh si, c'est une raison !
> 
> A partir du moment où ces gens représentent un danger pour la société, la société doit être informée afin de prendre un minimum de mesures pour se protéger, comme faire savoir aux enfants, par exemple, que les discours que leur "héro de film" peut tenir sont à prendre avec des pincettes !
> 
> Les autorités disent "le discours de la scientologie est subtil et dangereux", c'est bien, mais si, lorsqu'on entend ce discours, on ne sait pas que c'est celui de la scientologie, alors, l'avertissement des autorités ne protège plus la société. Il nous faut donc savoir qui est susceptible de le tenir !



Je pense que tu le sais, mais l'eglise de scientologie n'est pas consideree comme une secte dans tous les pays. Par exemple ici, en suede, c'est bien une religion.

J'avoue, c'est une association opaque. Mais faire des listes et les diffuser. je n'aime pas. Pourquoi pas une etoile sur les vetements, tiens...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2008)

Ficher les scientologues _pour plus de sécurité_? Et après? Ficher ceux qui sont un peu trop à droite, ou trop à gauche. Ensuite? Ficher ceux qui sont un peu moins à droite, moins à gauche, plutôt au centre? Ficher ceux qui vont trop souvent en Corse? Etc.

On me rétorquera que c'est déjà largement le cas. Ça n'est pas pour autant que ces méthodes doivent se généraliser.

Je préfère autant que ces listes, si elles existent, soient alors publiques.


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ficher les scientologues _pour plus de sécurité_? Et après? Ficher ceux qui sont un peu trop à droite, ou trop à gauche. Ensuite? Ficher ceux qui sont un peu moins à droite, moins à gauche, plutôt au centre? Ficher ceux qui vont trop souvent en Corse? Etc.
> 
> On me rétorquera que c'est déjà largement le cas. Ça n'est pas pour autant que ces méthodes doivent se généraliser.
> 
> Je préfère autant que ces listes, si elles existent, soient alors publiques.



Nous en France on a le fichier EDVIGE déjà pour ça.


Welcome to hell, ou au bon vieux temps de l'inquisition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je pense que tu le sais, mais l'eglise de scientologie n'est pas consideree comme une secte dans tous les pays. Par exemple ici, en suede, c'est bien une religion.



Si les autorités suédoises ferment les yeux, c'est le problème des électeurs suédois.



rizoto a dit:


> J'avoue, c'est une association opaque. Mais faire des listes et les diffuser. je n'aime pas. Pourquoi pas une etoile sur les vetements, tiens...



Tu confonds, là, on est pas dans la ségrégation, on ne reproche pas aux scientologues ce qu'ils sont, on leur reproche ce qu'ils font, donc il ne s'agit pas de "mesure discriminatoire", mais d'information.

D'ailleurs, pour autant que je sache, ce site ne fait que collecter cette information auprès des intéressés qui admettent *publiquement* leur appartenance à cette soit-disant "église" et se livrent couramment au prosélytisme à son profit !


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ficher les scientologues _pour plus de sécurité_? Et après? Ficher ceux qui sont un peu trop à droite, ou trop à gauche. Ensuite? Ficher ceux qui sont un peu moins à droite, moins à gauche, plutôt au centre? Ficher ceux qui vont trop souvent en Corse? Etc.
> 
> On me rétorquera que c'est déjà largement le cas. Ça n'est pas pour autant que ces méthodes doivent se généraliser.
> 
> Je préfère autant que ces listes, si elles existent, soient alors publiques.



Excellent idee, Et pour que tout le monde y accede facilement, Google pourrait indexer edvige.


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds, là, on est pas dans la ségrégation, on ne reproche pas aux scientologues ce qu'ils sont, on leur reproche ce qu'ils font, donc il ne s'agit pas de "mesure discriminatoire", mais d'information.
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour autant que je sache, ce site ne fait que collecter cette information auprès des intéressés qui admettent *publiquement* leur appartenance à cette soit-disant "église" et se livrent couramment au prosélytisme à son profit !



Tu as raison


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas "jeu de mot", là, les sectes comme la scientologie sont des dangers publics qui font plus de victimes que le banditisme (des "bandes de quartier" au "grand banditisme" compris).



Elles sont encore loin du nombre de morts engendré par les religions "officielles"


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

Encore 5 jours à vivre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Elles sont encore loin du nombre de morts engendré par les religions "officielles"



Tuer n'est pas le seul sort réservé aux victimes, et ça n'est à aucun moment ce qui est reproché à la scientologie


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tuer n'est pas le seul sort réservé aux victimes, et ça n'est à aucun moment ce qui est reproché à la scientologie



C'est vrai qu'aucune religion n'a jamais usé d'influence psychologique sur ses adeptes. C'est tellement parfait une religion.

Tiens, ça me rappelle que les Romains utilisaient le mot Secte en parlant des premier chrétiens...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Encore 5 jours à vivre?



Peut-être pas tant que ça


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh si, c'est une raison !
> 
> *A partir du moment où ces gens représentent un danger pour la société, la société doit être informée afin de prendre un minimum de mesures pour se protéger*, comme faire savoir aux enfants, par exemple, que les discours que leur "héro de film" peut tenir sont à prendre avec des pincettes !
> 
> Les autorités disent "le discours de la scientologie est subtil et dangereux", c'est bien, mais si, lorsqu'on entend ce discours, on ne sait pas que c'est celui de la scientologie, alors, l'avertissement des autorités ne protège plus la société. Il nous faut donc savoir qui est susceptible de le tenir !



Et c'est justement ce genre de discours qui légitime des atteintes graves à la liberté du citoyen et au respect de la vie privée. 
Que ce soit pour les scientologues ou pas, de telles listes sont un véritable scandale... 



Bassman a dit:


> Nous en France on a le fichier EDVIGE déjà pour ça.
> 
> 
> Welcome to hell, ou au bon vieux temps de l'inquisition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et c'est justement ce genre de discours qui légitime des atteintes graves à la liberté du citoyen et au respect de la vie privée.
> Que ce soit pour les scientologues ou pas, de telles listes sont un véritable scandale...



Mais quelle vie privée ? Suis un peu, il n'est pas question de vie privée, là, je n'ai rien à faire de ce qu'ils font dans le privé, le but de cette liste est de prévenir les gens de ce à quoi ils utilisent leur notoriété, donc leur vie publique, à savoir : profiter de l'influence que leur confère leur célébrité sur les masses pour faire, en douce, la promotion de la scientologie, c'est de ça, qu'il est question ici, pas de leur vie privée !


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais quelle vie privée ? Suis un peu, il n'est pas question de vie privée, là, je n'ai rien à faire de ce qu'ils font dans le privé, le but de cette liste est de prévenir les gens de ce à quoi ils utilisent leur notoriété, donc leur vie publique, à savoir : profiter de l'influence que leur confère leur célébrité sur les masses pour faire, en douce, la promotion de la scientologie, c'est de ça, qu'il est question ici, pas de leur vie privée !



Non, Pascal, je ne te suis pas.
Je redis ce que j'ai dis dans mon précédent message : _ce genre de discours légitime des atteintes graves à la liberté du citoyen et au respect de la vie privée_.
Légitimer un listing sur des opinions religieuses ou des appartenances sectaires, c'est aussi légitimer des listings sur "_ceux qui sont un peu trop à droite, ou trop à gauche_", comme l'a dit WebOliver, ceux qui appartiennent à des groupes politiques, ceux qui appartiennent à des associations, ceux qui vont trop souvent au Maroc, ceux qui vont trop souvent au Pakistan, ceux qui...
Il y a déjà *36 fichiers policiers* en France ; il n'y a pas besoin qu'en plus, des anonymes créent des listes supplémentaires sur les méthodes policières dignes de l'Inquisition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, Pascal, je ne te suis pas.
> Je redis ce que j'ai dis dans mon précédent message : _ce genre de discours légitime des atteintes graves à la liberté du citoyen et au respect de la vie privée_.
> Légitimer un listing sur des opinions religieuses ou des appartenances sectaires, c'est aussi légitimer des listings sur "_ceux qui sont un peu trop à droite, ou trop à gauche_", comme l'a dit WebOliver, ceux qui appartiennent à des groupes politiques, ceux qui appartiennent à des associations, ceux qui vont trop souvent au Maroc, ceux qui vont trop souvent au Pakistan, ceux qui...
> Il y a déjà *36 fichiers policiers* en France ; il n'y a pas besoin qu'en plus, des anonymes créent des listes supplémentaires sur les méthodes policières dignes de l'Inquisition.



Les fichiers policiers ne protègent pas les citoyens, puisqu'ils ne servent qu'après la réalisation du crime. Encore une fois, il ne s'agit pas de vie privée *mais de vie publique*, ce qui n'a rien à voir, ces gens mettent leur notoriété au service de la promotion d'une entreprise nuisible !

Si on faisait paraître la même chose, mais avec des braqueurs notoires, avec la mention "si vous croisez ces gens couchez vous par terre, ils tirent à vue", personne n'y trouverai rien à redire, je ne vois pas en pourquoi le cas de ceux ci, qui se livrent à une atteinte différente au droit de tous à vivre en sécurité, serait fondamentalement différent.

Ce qui serait condamnable, ça serait de publier la liste de tous les membres de la scientologie, mais là, il ne s'agit que de celle de gens ayant une vie publique qu'ils mettent à son service. On se situe au même niveau que la liste de nos députés ou des pages jaunes de l'annuaire, *puisque cette liste n'est basée que sur leurs déclarations publiques.* Rien à voir avec du fichage, qui, d'ailleurs aurait depuis longtemps été sanctionné par la CNIL !

Ces gens disent publiquement (et en substance, mais de manière détournée et insidieuse) je suis célèbre, je suis scientologue, je suis célèbre, donc vous devez faire comme moi car je suis une référence.

Désolé que ça ne te plaise pas, mais moi, en ce qui me concerne, je trouve ça très bien, ça m'informe et me permet d'assumer mon devoir de protection envers mes enfants en les prévenant que certains de ceux qu'ils considèrent comme des icônes leur tiennent parfois un discours visant à les inciter à glisser eux même la tête dans le n&#339;ud coulant !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> ...La manière dont un insecte peut contrôler son vol avec si peu de neurones (100.000 dans le cas de la drosophile) reste un mystère dont la résolution pourrait faire progresser...



Un peu comme la manière dont certain Nioub arrive à répondre sur les forums avec si peu de neurone... par contre aucune chance de "progression" de ce coté là hélas...


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un peu comme la manière dont certain Nioub arrive à répondre sur les forums avec si peu de neurone... par contre aucune chance de "progression" de ce coté là hélas...



Je me sens vraiment visé! :rose:

Est ce qu'il faut être parfaite dans tout?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les fichiers policiers ne protègent pas les citoyens, puisqu'ils ne servent qu'après la réalisation du crime. Encore une fois, il ne s'agit pas de vie privée *mais de vie publique*, ce qui n'a rien à voir, ces gens mettent leur notoriété au service de la promotion d'une entreprise nuisible !
> 
> Si on faisait paraître la même chose, mais avec des braqueurs notoires, avec la mention "si vous croisez ces gens couchez vous par terre, ils tirent à vue", personne n'y trouverai rien à redire, je ne vois pas en pourquoi le cas de ceux ci, qui se livrent à une atteinte différente au droit de tous à vivre en sécurité, serait fondamentalement différent.
> 
> ...


Si cette liste a été faite à partir d'aveux publics de ces personnes, il n'y a pas de problèmes. Tout le monde sait que Tom Cruise est scientologue. Il fait même la promo de la scientologie. On peut donc bien en parler, même sous cette forme.

En revanche, cette liste est d'un intérêt très discutable. Mieux vaut prévenir sur les dangers de cette secte que faire une liste des peoples qui y appartiennent.

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette liste n'a rien à voir avec Edvige, qui est un scandale absolu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Je me sens vraiment visé! :rose:
> 
> Est ce qu'il faut être parfaite dans tout?



Clique sur le lien (le "certain nioub" en bleu ), et tu sauras que si c'est toi qui es visée


----------



## Lastrada (5 Septembre 2008)

Loin de moi l'idée de mettre de l'huile sur le gaz. Toutefois, je suis d'accord avec Pascal77. En même temps, on ne peut pas dire que Julrou ait complètement tort.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2008)

En même temps, sur les 67 "célébrités" j'en connais pas le quart.
Une belle bande de loosers pour la plupart...
A propos de Looser, c'est vrai que c'est décevant de la part de Beck mais après tout, est-ce que ça change quoi que ce soit a la qualité de sa musique? Je ne crois pas. Et en ce qui concerne le prosélytisme, je ne l'ai jamais entendu faire part de ses positions sur la question contrairement à Tom Cruise. Donc tant qu'il se contente de faire de bons disques, il peu bien faire partie de la secte de ceux qui se passent la bite au polish ou de ceux qui mangent du caca de chien je m'en tape.

Le cas est différent a propos d'Isaac Hayes (paix a son âme) qui faisait la voix du cuisto dans South Park et qui a quité la série après une critique de la scientologie dans un épisode.

Comme dit Matt Stone "In 10 years and more than 150 episodes Isaac never had a problem with the show making fun of Christians, Muslims, Mormons and Jews. He got a sudden case of religious sensitivity when it was his religion featured on the show."


----------



## Arlequin (5 Septembre 2008)

Merci JP pour le résumé de la chose... 

sinon...bon....euh....les gars.... on recentre un peu le sujet là siouplait :rose:

on aime... ou pas... moi j'aime bien... et il est de retour


----------



## Lastrada (5 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le cas est différent a propos d'Isaac Hayes (paix a son âme) qui faisait la voix du cuisto dans South Park et qui a quité la série après une critique de la scientologie dans un épisode."



Non.

C'est un gros con de scientologue. Quoi qu'il ait pu dire ou faire ne peut malheureusement rien changer à ça. Aussi mal au cul que ça puisse faire.


----------



## Captain_X (5 Septembre 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non.
> 
> C'est un gros con de scientologue. Quoi qu'il ait pu dire ou faire ne peut malheureusement rien changer à ça. Aussi mal au cul que ça puisse faire.



de toute façon tout le monde ne fait un plat de ce mec, il a fait 3 tubes (dont shaft) et après plus rien, que dalle nada ... limite il faisait du david guetta à la fin... surement pour payer l'autre connard de ron hubbard et faire des pipes à ce nain de tom cruise.

Son génie est franchement surestimé... c'est le michel berger du funk.


----------



## Lastrada (5 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas faux.


----------



## Ana Lara (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Clique sur le lien (le "certain nioub" en bleu ), et tu sauras que si c'est toi qui es visée




Je te remercie!


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2008)

Quelle nioube celle-ci !


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le cas est différent a propos d'Isaac Hayes (paix a son âme) qui faisait la voix du cuisto dans South Park et qui a quité la série après une critique de la scientologie dans un épisode.



Oui cette épisode est fabuleux !!! Stan se retrouve à la tête l'église de scientologie et doit trouver une suite au livre originel 

En**lé de hippies


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Septembre 2008)

Un thon robot pour l'armée américaine

Plutôt qu'une hélice, Robotuna II, directement inspiré du véritable thon, remue la queue pour progresser dans l'eau. Imaginé il y a plus de dix ans, ce robot est en voie d'être réalisé grâce à une innovation récente, les polymères électroactifs. L'US Navy est intéressée.
Au début des années 1990, David Barrett, futur ingénieur en mécanique, est fasciné par les thons. Ces grands poissons nagent à près de 80 kilomètres à l'heure si l'on en croit la littérature, une vitesse difficilement accessible pour un engin sous-marin fait de main d'homme.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Un thon robot pour l'armée américaine
> 
> Plutôt qu'une hélice, Robotuna II, directement inspiré du véritable thon, remue la queue pour progresser dans l'eau. Imaginé il y a plus de dix ans, ce robot est en voie d'être réalisé grâce à une innovation récente, les polymères électroactifs. L'US Navy est intéressée.
> Au début des années 1990, David Barrett, futur ingénieur en mécanique, est fasciné par les thons. Ces grands poissons nagent à près de 80 kilomètres à l'heure si l'on en croit la littérature, une vitesse difficilement accessible pour un engin sous-marin fait de main d'homme.



C'est mieux d'ajouter un lien vers la source quand tu postes des actus


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est mieux d'ajouter un lien vers la source quand tu postes des actus&#8230;



 clique ici://http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/robotique/d/un-thon-robot-pour-larmee-americaine


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2008)

//ratp://Raté.com.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> clique ici://http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/robotique/d/un-thon-robot-pour-larmee-americaine_16570/[/URL]



Bien bien, tu progresse, c'est bien d'avoir mis la balise [/URL] à la fin de ton url, maintenant, je suggère que tu essaies aussi de mettre la balise [URL] au débur 

  

Edit : toasted, Lastrada, tu n'es qu'un F*ck*ng Bastard !


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien bien, tu progresse, c'est bien d'avoir mis la balise [/URL] à la fin de ton url, maintenant, je suggère que tu essaies aussi de mettre la balise [URL] au débur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

Bon, le [/QUOTE], c'est pas ça non plus  

Pour les URL, tu as un bouton qui te permet de les saisir dans une boite de dialogue (une planète avec deux chaînons) !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> FrançoisMacG m'avait expliquer comment faire mais j'ai oubliée car je ne l'ai pas noter!
> Comment on fait? S'il vous plaît



Tu peux aller voir dans la faq.

Ou tu sélectionne le mot à lier, tu cliques sur la petite terre avec un chaîne (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et tu entre l'url.


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Septembre 2008)

http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/robotique


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu peux aller voir dans la faq.
> 
> Ou tu sélectionne le mot à lier, tu cliques sur la petite terre avec un chaîne (
> 
> ...



Je clique le lien pour le vérifier mais il marque erreur 404!
On est en train de changer de sujet maintenant!! 


Icihttp://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/robotique/d/un-thon-robot-pour-larmee-americaine_16570/http://http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/robotique/d/un-thon-robot-pour-larmee-americaine_16570/


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2008)

Ah les mystères du copier-coller..

Tu serais pas la nièce de mamyblue par hasard?


----------



## Captain_X (6 Septembre 2008)

mamylara ?


----------



## Ana Lara (6 Septembre 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> mamylara ?



mamy!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah les mystères du copier-coller..
> 
> Tu serais pas la nièce de mamyblue par hasard?



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2008)

[COt=jpmiss;4810627]Ah les mystères du copier-coller..

Tu serais pas la nièce de mamyblue par hasard?



[/QUOTE]

http//:Tun'esvraimentpastrèssympa.http.wwww.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Septembre 2008)

jcompren po ske vou voulé raconté ... franchement c du légermenfoutisme votre diskuçion


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Les intellectuels sarkozystes en pleine forme après Clavier qui se fait vider son bar par les indépendantistes, le débat d'idées vole haut dans notre royaume.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

Héééééééé oui... On a les amis qu'on mérite...


----------



## estomak (7 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Les intellectuels sarkozystes en pleine forme après Clavier qui se fait vider son bar par les indépendantistes, le débat d'idées vole haut dans notre royaume.



il y va fort mais force est de reconnaître qu'il y'a de grandes interrogations autour de cette question. Mais c'est un autre débat. je jetterais pas la pierre à bigard, qui  a le mérite de poser , même si mal, les termes d'un débat, que curieusement, tous les grands médias éludent.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Les intellectuels sarkozystes en pleine forme après Clavier qui se fait vider son bar par les indépendantistes, le débat d'idées vole haut dans notre royaume.



Même pas fait voler son bar... C'est ses "domestiques" qui ont reçu l'ordre de leur servir à boire...


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> il y va fort mais force est de reconnaître qu'il y'a de grandes interrogations autour de cette question. Mais c'est un autre débat. je jetterais pas la pierre à bigard, qui  a le mérite de poser , même si mal, les termes d'un débat, que curieusement, tous les grands médias éludent.



Tu devrais aller poster par la

A MacGe, on ose !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> il y va fort mais force est de reconnaître qu'il y'a de grandes interrogations autour de cette question. Mais c'est un autre débat. je jetterais pas la pierre à bigard, qui  a le mérite de poser , même si mal, les termes d'un débat, que curieusement, tous les grands médias éludent.



Pour avoir vécu en direct l'impact du second avion sur la deuxième tour, je suis en mesure de certifier que Bigard raconte n'importe quoi, ça n'était pas un missile, mais bien un avion qui a percuté la seconde tour, la première je n'ai pas vu, mais ce ne sont pas des morceaux de missiles qui ont été retrouvés dans les décombres !


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour avoir vécu en direct l'impact du second avion sur la deuxième tour, je suis en mesure de certifier que Bigard raconte n'importe quoi, ça n'était pas un missile, mais bien un avion qui a percuté la seconde tour, la première je n'ai pas vu, mais ce ne sont pas des morceaux de missiles qui ont été retrouvés dans les décombres !



Tu étais à New York ce jour là? ou tu l'as vu à la télévision?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu étais à New York ce jour là? ou tu l'as vu à la télévision?



Ni l'un ni l'autre, j'étais chez un de mes clients, à Bagnolet, qui sous-louait une partie de ses locaux à une boite "internet" américaine qui s'implantait en France. Le patron de cette société me montrait quelques unes de leurs réalisations, et on était branché  en live sur le site d'une télé new-yorkaise réalisé par cette boite, et qui faisait un micro-trottoir à Manhattan au moment où c'est arrivé. On a entendu la première explosion, le cameraman s'est tourné vers les Twins, on a vu les flammes un peu au dessus du milieu de la première tour, puis, après quelques instants, on a vu le second avion arriver, et percuter la seconde tour, à un niveau un peu plus bas que le premier, si ma mémoire ne m'abuse.


----------



## wip (8 Septembre 2008)

--> Pascal77, Bigard ne parle pas des avions des tours, mais de celui du Pentagone qui serait, lui un missile


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

wip a dit:


> --> Pascal77, Bigard ne parle pas des avions des tours, mais de celui du Pentagone qui serait celui lui un missile



Bon, pour en finir avec ces conneries : Vous pensez bien que si c'était la CIA, ou je ne sais quelle agence secrète américaine qui avait organisé ça, Al Quaïda n'aurait pas raté l'occasion de le dénoncer, ça aurait été autrement plus ravageur pour les autorités américaines que la simple revendication des attentats.

C'est juste que la "théorie du complot" est devenue une mode qui fait bien vendre, donc, plus on invente de complots, plus ça rapporte, et on trouve toujours des pigeons pour donner dans le panneau  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour en finir avec ces conneries : Vous pensez bien que si c'était la CIA, ou je ne sais quelle agence secrète américaine qui avait organisé ça, Al Quaïda n'aurait pas raté l'occasion de le dénoncer, ça aurait été autrement plus ravageur pour les autorités américaines que la simple revendication des attentats.
> 
> C'est juste que la "théorie du complot" est devenue une mode qui fait bien vendre, donc, plus on invente de complots, plus ça rapporte, et on trouve toujours des pigeons pour donner dans le panneau  :mouais:



ou l'inverse...


----------



## estomak (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour en finir avec ces conneries : Vous pensez bien que si c'était la CIA, ou je ne sais quelle agence secrète américaine qui avait organisé ça, Al Quaïda n'aurait pas raté l'occasion de le dénoncer, ça aurait été autrement plus ravageur pour les autorités américaines que la simple revendication des attentats.
> 
> C'est juste que la "théorie du complot" est devenue une mode qui fait bien vendre, donc, plus on invente de complots, plus ça rapporte, et on trouve toujours des pigeons pour donner dans le panneau  :mouais:



Tu as sans doute raison, pour terminer la dessus, mais des zones d'ombres persistent sur ces attentats. Il suffit de faire un tour sur des sites tels que reopen 911.
J'ai tendance à penser qu'un gouvernement qui est capable de déclarer une guerre pour de faux motifs, un gouvernement qui est capable d'une telle puissance de mensonge, d'intoxication, de propagande, de cynisme pour en arriver à ses fins, n'est pas un allié de la vérité.
Je ne tranche ni pour un parti, ni pour l'autre, mais j'observe un certain scepticisme tout de même.
Je trouve que les remises en cause de la version officielle sont plutôt salutaires, d'où qu'elles viennent, si l'on veut qu'un jour la lumière soit faite sur ces événements.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2008)

l'avis pertinant d'un intellectuel du gabarit de Bigard (et de toute la bande à Ruquier en général) est très intéressant ceci dit... qu'en pense Steevy ? ...  :rateau:

Edith :



estomak a dit:


> ... J'ai tendance à penser...



Tu devrais éviter... définitivement...  :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre, j'étais chez un de mes clients, à Bagnolet, qui sous-louait une partie de ses locaux à une boite "internet" américaine qui s'implantait en France. Le patron de cette société me montrait quelques unes de leurs réalisations, et on était branché  en live sur le site d'une télé new-yorkaise réalisé par cette boite, et qui faisait un micro-trottoir à Manhattan au moment où c'est arrivé. On a entendu la première explosion, le cameraman s'est tourné vers les Twins, on a vu les flammes un peu au dessus du milieu de la première tour, puis, après quelques instants, on a vu le second avion arriver, et percuter la seconde tour, à un niveau un peu plus bas que le premier, si ma mémoire ne m'abuse.



Tu l'as vu a la tele même si c'est en live



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour en finir avec ces conneries : Vous pensez bien que si c'était la CIA, ou je ne sais quelle agence secrète américaine qui avait organisé ça, Al Quaïda n'aurait pas raté l'occasion de le dénoncer, ça aurait été autrement plus ravageur pour les autorités américaines que la simple revendication des attentats.
> 
> C'est juste que la "théorie du complot" est devenue une mode qui fait bien vendre, donc, plus on invente de complots, plus ça rapporte, et on trouve toujours des pigeons pour donner dans le panneau  :mouais:



Tu veux dire une theorie du complot sur la theorie du complot. 

Et Kennedy dans l'histoire? il est ou? 

Plus serieusement, quand on entend des republicains dire qu'un attentat avantagerait Mc Cain et ce dont sont capable Lockeed Martin ou dans un autre style Monsanto... Tout est possible ! La guerre, c'est bon pour le business


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2008)

Dites les gars, pourriez pas aller déballer vos arguments dans un lieu modéré à priori plutôt que de soulever le couvercle dans le fil de l'actualité&#8230;  

L'océan Arctique fond et s'ouvre ainsi à la navigation.
Et ne me dites pas que c'est un coup des américains pour exploiter les ressources fossiles du pôle. Ou un coup des russes pour empêcher les blindés de la liberté d'arriver plus vite aux portes du Kremlin. Ou que sais-je encore.
C'est ainsi et nous n'y pouvons rien.


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu devrais aller poster par la





aCLR a dit:


> Dites les gars, pourriez pas aller déballer vos arguments dans un lieu à priori modéré plutôt que de soulever le couvercle dans le fil de l'actualité



C'était un peu mon sentiment 

Note @ aCLR : le fil en question n'est pas a priori modéré (tous le sont, où alors que font les modos ), il est modéré a priori. Ah, les subtilités de la langue française...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu l'as vu a la tele même si c'est en live



Et donc? C'est faux parce que "vu à la télé"?


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et donc? C'est faux parce que "vu à la télé"?



Je ne vois pas en quoi tu peux conclure ca en lisant ma phrase.  

Cela signifiait juste : Ce n'est pas parceque c'est en "live" que c'est forcement vrai. je ne remet pas en cause que des avions se soient ecrases sur le pentagone et les twins towers. Mais dire que ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec cette theorie sont des pigeons. non


Iphone


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> JMais dire que ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec cette theorie sont des pigeons. non



Mais ce n'est pas une théorie, les débris des 4 avions ont été retrouvés, et dans trois des quatre cas, des milliers de témoins les ont vu tomber, dans le 4ème, les témoins ayant reçu des appels téléphoniques des victimes sont toujours disponibles, et je dirais que les allégations de Bigard et des autres, qui prétendent la même chose que lui sont de la diffamation pure et simple vis à vis de ces gens qui ont perdu un proche voire plusieurs au cours de cet évènement !


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2008)

Voilà, rien à ajouter.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Heu...  


 Sinon d'accord avec Pascal septante sept


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> _bigard...mérite...poser...termes...débat_



Cherchez l'intrus 


_Il a mis l'paquet, quoi !_


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> L'océan Arctique fond et s'ouvre ainsi à la navigation.
> Et ne me dites pas que c'est un coup des américains pour exploiter les ressources fossiles du pôle. Ou un coup des russes pour empêcher les blindés de la liberté d'arriver plus vite aux portes du Kremlin. Ou que sais-je encore.
> C'est ainsi et nous n'y pouvons rien.



Nan, mais un peu d'histoire (de préhistoire, en fait) nous apprend que dans l'histoire de notre planète, c'est la présence de glace aux pôles qui est l'exception. Même si on ne fait référence qu'aux deux derniers millions d'années (depuis l'apparition des premiers "hommes"), les périodes sans glace sont plus longues que celles avec. 

Par exemple, on a retrouvé, dans les années 70, dans le jardin de JPMiss, à Terra Amata, au dessus de Nice, une plage fossile qui comprenait des vestiges de campement humain daté d'environ 500 000 ans.

Compte tenu de la vitesse de surrection des alpes, l'orogenèse n'a pu, au mieux, faire monter ce lieu que de quelques mètres, cinq au plus, or, cette plage fossile se trouve à &#8230; 70 mètres au dessus du niveau de la mer, ce qui implique qu'à cette époque, le niveau de la Méditerranée était plus élevé qu'aujourd'hui d'au moins 65 mètres, et donc qu'à cette période, l'interglaciaire, de Günz-Mindel (-540000 à -480000), il n'y avait pas de glace aux pôles, tant au nord qu'au sud (les estimations à ce jour prévoient une élévation du niveau des mers de 50 mètres environ si toute la glace des pôles fondait).


----------



## estomak (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Compte tenu de la vitesse de surrection des alpes, l'orogenèse n'a pu, au mieux, faire monter ce lieu que de quelques mètres, cinq au plus, or, cette plage fossile se trouve à &#8230; 70 mètres au dessus du niveau de la mer, ce qui implique qu'à cette époque, le niveau de la Méditerranée était plus élevé d'au moins 65 mètres de plus qu'aujourd'hui, ce qui implique qu'à cette période, l'interglaciaire, de Günz-Mindel (-540000 à -480000), il n'y avait pas de glace aux pôles, tant au nord qu'au sud (les estimations à ce jour prévoient une élévation du niveau des mers de 50 mètres environ si toute la glace des pôles fondait).



exact. D'ou le nom Groenland, qui signifie quelque comme vert paturage ou pays vert, je crois


----------



## estomak (8 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Cherchez l'intrus
> 
> 
> _Il a mis l'paquet, quoi !_



Je m'aventurerais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il a un gros argument.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> exact. D'ou le nom Groenland, qui signifie quelque comme vert paturage ou pays vert, je crois



Pays verdoyant, ce qui laisse supposer qu'au tournant du premier millénaire de notre ère, il n'était pas entièrement recouvert par les glaces !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, mais un peu d'histoire (de préhistoire, en fait) nous apprend que dans l'histoire de notre planète, c'est la présence de glace aux pôles qui est l'exception. Même si on ne fait référence qu'aux deux derniers millions d'années (depuis l'apparition des premiers "hommes"), les périodes sans glace sont plus longues que celles avec.
> 
> Par exemple, on a retrouvé, dans les années 70, dans le jardin de JPMiss, à Terra Amata, au dessus de Nice, une plage fossile qui comprenait des vestiges de campement humain daté d'environ 500 000 ans.
> 
> Compte tenu de la vitesse de surrection des alpes, l'orogenèse n'a pu, au mieux, faire monter ce lieu que de quelques mètres, cinq au plus, or, cette plage fossile se trouve à  70 mètres au dessus du niveau de la mer, ce qui implique qu'à cette époque, le niveau de la Méditerranée était plus élevé qu'aujourd'hui d'au moins 65 mètres, et donc qu'à cette période, l'interglaciaire, de Günz-Mindel (-540000 à -480000), il n'y avait pas de glace aux pôles, tant au nord qu'au sud (les estimations à ce jour prévoient une élévation du niveau des mers de 50 mètres environ si toute la glace des pôles fondait).



Tu veux dire que ces histoires de réchauffement de la planète seraient un complot?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu veux dire que ces histoires de réchauffement de la planète seraient un complot?


Tout à fait, un complot des inventeurs de complots !


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2008)

L'Internet Society mitraille de critiques le projet Hadopi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Pas vraiment de l'actu, plutôt une photo prise sur le vif :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (8 Septembre 2008)

C'est quoi?
 C'est pas un missile balistique, quand même? (50m  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est quoi?
> C'est pas un missile balistique, quand même? (50m  )



Nan, pas 50 m, 100 pieds seulement (33 m environ), mais ça ferait quand même un gros missile ! En fait il est bien plus petit que ça, l'échelle est valable pour des objets au sol, alors que ce genre d'engin vole entre 10000 et 25000 mètres, ce qui fait que sa taille réelle doit être comprise entre 8 et 12 mètres, je pense !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2008)

Dans l'ionf', ça doit tout de même laisser des souvenirs... :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans l'ionf', ça doit tout de même laisser des souvenirs... :rateau:



Ben ça dépend... certains sont très praticables... dans le ShowBizzz surtout parait il  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben ça dépend... certains sont très praticables... dans le ShowBizzz surtout parait il  :rateau:



C'est clair que pour certains(es), le diamètre du fion est inversement proportionnel au QI.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, pas 50 m, 100 pieds seulement (33 m environ), mais ça ferait quand même un gros missile ! En fait il est bien plus petit que ça, l'échelle est valable pour des objets au sol, alors que ce genre d'engin vole entre 10000 et 25000 mètres, ce qui fait que sa taille réelle doit être comprise entre 8 et 12 mètres, je pense !




Désolé les gars mais c'est juste un avion avec des ailes sombres (on les voit si on regarde bien). Il s'agirait d'un Canadair 700:






Et ça m'étonnerait qu'il vole entre 1000 et 2500 m d'altitude: on voit très bien son ombre au sol.

Ce qui n'empêche pas que ça doit laisser des souvenirs dans l'ionf' aussi.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2008)

http://www.lesdessousdusport.fr/hockey-une-sacree-deculottee-1595



> Quatre-vingt deux à zéro. Léquipe de hockey sur glace féminine slovaque a battu son homologue bulgare 82 à 0, dans un match de qualification aux JO 2010. Une véritable humiliation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://www.lesdessousdusport.fr/hockey-une-sacree-deculottee-1595





> Le résultat est historique et fait certainement de l'équipe de hockey féminine bulgare l'une des pires équipes de l'histoire du sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais le coach national n'a pas le choix. Changer la composition de l'équipe est fort compliqué. Car ce pays de 7,4 millions d'habitants ne compte que 37 joueuses de hockey...



Reste la solution de ne pas engager l'équipe dans une compétition internationale, le ridicule ne tue pas, mais bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2008)

La fin du monde est reportée d'un mois


----------



## duracel (10 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La fin du monde est reportée d'un mois


 
Pour patienter, un peu de musique.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2008)

He's back.:style:


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2008)

Dingues du ballon rond... 


julrou 15 a dit:


> He's back.:style:


Super...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Dingues du ballon rond...



Je serais assez partant pour une petite profanation, moi...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Super...


Bah faut bien soutenir l'industrie pharmaceutique en ces temps de crise.


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://www.lesdessousdusport.fr/hockey-une-sacree-deculottee-1595





julrou 15 a dit:


> He's back.:style:




L'essentiel est de participer, qu'y disaient 





Quoique


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> He's back.:style:



Il veut faire concurrence à Janie Longo ?


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

J'aurais plutôt pensé qu'il voulait une place à la table de E. Merck


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2008)

mais je n'y suis pour rien 



> "Mamma Mia!": la faute d'orthographe qui fait mal
> Par Henri - LePost Le Post - il y a 2 heures 37 minutes
> Si le film est réussi, l'affiche  l'est un peu moins: en effet, Le Figaro a relevé une faute d'orthographe sur "le mariage que vous n'êtes pas prêts d'oublier, qui devrait s'écrire près. Pas top. Mais cela ne semble pas chiffonner Universal Pictures et Metrobus qui n'ont pas décidé de refaire l'affiche.
> 
> ...


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2008)

Si ça continue, il va falloir re baptiser ce fil :

le ministre italien de la défense rend hommage aux soldats mussoliniens

Prison à vie pour avoir passé son bébé au micro-ondes

Mais parfois on se prend à rêver :
La Scientologie en correctionnelle pour "escroquerie en bande organisée"

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La fin du monde est reportée d'un mois



Tu as tords de prendre ça à la légère.


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu as tords de prendre ça à la légère.



[YOUTUBE]BXzugu39pKM[/YOUTUBE]

et dire que mon ex habite pile poil juste au dessus :rateau::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je vais attendre avant de payer mes impôts alors...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Hum, il me semble qu'un membre de macg y travaille au CERN :rateau:

Je ne ferais pas de délation, non non.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Hum, il me semble qu'un membre de macg y travaille au CERN :rateau:



Mince, on est CERNés, alors :affraid:




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, je vais attendre avant de payer mes impôts alors...



T'as raison, garde tes sous pour "dans le trou noir", ça peut servir 

  


EDIT : Toasted, le Mackie


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2008)

tu a peur qu'il soit CERNer ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Et pourquoi il ? 

Et paf je me tais maintenant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et pourquoi il ?
> 
> Et paf je me tais maintenant.



ouais ben si on se fie à la vidéo, ça va pas être Paf, mais Schluurp!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas, voilà une perspective qui me réjouit au plus haut point...Adieu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]BXzugu39pKM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> et dire que mon ex habite pile poil juste au dessus :rateau::love:



Etrange comme cette vidéo me fait penser à Sonnyboy :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

Sinon, j'affirme que c'est un micro trou noir qui a eu raison des twin towers le 11 09 01... On voit bien sur la vidéo comment qu'elles sont aspirées!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sinon, j'affirme que c'est un micro trou noir qui a eu raison des twin towers le 11 09 01... On voit bien sur la vidéo comment qu'elles sont aspirées!



La Cicciolina était à New York le 11 septembre?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La Cicciolina était à New York le 11 septembre?



Hypothèse audacieuse qu'il convient d'examiner la tête froide...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> et dire que mon ex habite pile poil juste au dessus :rateau::love:


Ben moi, c'est pile poil dessous les yeux, qu'elle a des CERNes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Les webcams du lhc


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

Sachant que le trou noir composé de toute la matière de la terre tiendrait en volume dans une cuiller à café*, ils ne sont vraiment pas crédibles, là 



(*)Je parle là bien entendu du volume de son horizon de schwartschild, car son volume réel serait lui infinitesimal !


----------



## estomak (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sachant que le trou noir composé de toute la matière de la terre tiendrait en volume dans une cuiller à café*, ils ne sont vraiment pas crédibles, là
> 
> 
> 
> (*)Je parle là bien entendu du volume de son horizon de schwartschild, car son volume réel serait lui infinitesimal !



Mais, hypothèse farfelue, si on créait un trou noir comme dans la vidéo de macinside, ça serait impossible de l'arrêter?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2008)

Mais pascal, au lieu de nous bourrer le mou avec schwarzschild, t'aurais du voir : il n'y a pas de place de parc libre à genève.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais pascal, au lieu de nous bourrer le mou avec schwarzschild, t'aurais du voir : il n'y a pas de place de parc libre à genève.



Ben à Paris non plus, et bien que nous n'y ayons pas de collisionneur (je ne compte pas l'anneau de rideau de Saclay), nous n'y manquons pas de collisions, ce qui est tout de même un comble (mais donne du travail aux imprimeurs de constats amiables, c'est toujours ça de pris ).


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben à Paris non plus, et bien que nous n'y ayons pas de collisionneur (je ne compte pas l'anneau de rideau de Saclay)



tu ne connais pas le grand collisionneur parisien dis aussi boulevard périphérique ? :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Septembre 2008)

N'empêche, quand on lit tous ces discours plus ou moins scientifiques, partout, dans tous les sites de presse et de réactions, tous ces gens qui nous expliquent toutes ces histoires de petits trous noirs, et qu'après, on dit que c'est moi l'obsédé sexuel, ça me troue le Q !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ça me troue le Q !



troue... noir bien sûr!


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui. Je suis pas une tapette de blondinet à mèche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui. Je suis pas une tapette de blondinet à mèche.



ca fait bien longtemps que j'ai plus de mèche. VAs faire un tour sur les AP, tu verras!


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ca fait bien longtemps que j'ai plus de mèche. VAs faire un tour sur les AP, tu verras!



Ohlà, mal m'en prendrait, j'y verrais des gens dans la vie réelle. Vos avatars me suffisent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ohlà, mal m'en prendrait, j'y verrais des gens dans la vie réelle. Vos avatars me suffisent.



Dire une connerie pareil pour ton 1000ème message :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben à Paris non plus, et bien que nous n'y ayons pas de collisionneur (je ne compte pas l'anneau de rideau de Saclay), nous n'y manquons pas de collisions, ce qui est tout de même un comble (mais donne du travail aux imprimeurs de constats amiables, c'est toujours ça de pris ).



Pascal? 
la taille d'un trou noir créé avec une collision de particules serait de combien?
(au fait, il ne serait pas censé se résorber, non?)
(enfin,... vu mes non-connaissances dans ce domaine... )

la terre version oeuf mollet, il fallait vraiment que je vois ça.

Pfff...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Pascal?
> la taille d'un trou noir créé avec une collision de particules serait de combien?
> (au fait, il ne serait pas censé se résorber, non?)
> (enfin,... vu mes non-connaissances dans ce domaine... )
> ...



Pour commencer, faudrait déjà qu'une collision de particules puisse créer un trou noir, ce qui, à l'échelle du VHC me parait difficilement envisageable, ce qui est d'ailleurs heureux pour nous, parce que si des collisions de 18 Tev pouvaient créer des trous noirs, il y a beau temps que l'univers n'existerait plus, car des gerbes de particules résultant de collisions d'une énergie de plusieurs ordres de grandeur supérieure, il s'en produit à chaque seconde dans notre atmosphère.

Pour créer un trou noir, même si on parvenait à créer un collisionneur capable d'atteindre des Pev (Peta électrons volts : 1 Pev = 1000 Tev), ça ne suffirait pas. Pour fixer un peu les choses, les 18 Tev  du VHC, c'est moins que ce qu'une simple mouche déploie comme énergie pour voler  

Nan, comme l'an 3000 est un peu loin pour eux, ceux qui aiment se faire peur (et faire peur aux autres) n'hésitent pas à chercher d'autres sources et tirent sur tout ce qui bouge ! :mouais:


----------



## kasarus (11 Septembre 2008)

bien ce que je pensais... (mais, en fait, la durée de vie d'un trou noir ne dépend pas de l'information qu'il a acquise au début, non? on pourrait avoir des trous noirs qui durent le temps d'un pet de mouche, pour reprendre l'expression... 
Ah, ça c'est sûr qu'il y aura toujours des enfoirés pour faire peur aux gens.


(Enfin, moi, je suis mal placé... Quand on a commencé à parler (autour de moi, hein... ) de collisions au LHC pouvant impliquer des trous noirs (si je me souviens bien, j'avais 11 ans, je crois....), le premier truc que j'ai pensé, c'était: cool on va pouvoir voir enfin comment ça marche, et si on peut en faire une méga giga extra source d'énergie (le coup du trou noir (l'âne courant après une carotte en créant de l'énergie ). (mais je suis sûrement taré) )

Edit: Dans l'atmosphère, 20 TeV? 
La vache. Le vent solaire? (le gros, hein )


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

La durée de vie d'un trou noir est une inconnue, mais on pense qu'ils pourront sans doute survivre à l'Univers, les trous noirs n'absorbent pas de l'information (du moins pas en tant que telle) mais de la matière, et il n'y a pas de rapport établi "quantité absorbée/durée de vie".

Dans l'atmosphère, les collisions entre particules de haute énergie et celles de l'atmosphère peuvent dégager une énergie de l'ordre de la centaine de Tev, si ma mémoire est bonne, et non, ça ne représente pas la vache, seulement trois ou quatre de ses mouches, tout au plus


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon ... le membre en question n'a pas réagi de la journée : il doit travailler dur ...


----------



## rizoto (11 Septembre 2008)

Dans le même genre
moteur à distorsion


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans le même genre
> moteur à distorsion



Vi, ben celui là, c'est pas demain que tu l'auras sur ta Twingo !


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans le même genre
> moteur à distorsion





			
				l'article en question a dit:
			
		

> *On sait* que la déviation d&#8217;un faisceau lumineux éclairant la Lune à partir de la Terre se déplace plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière à la surface de la Lune, sans que la lumière elle-même dépasse la vitesse limite,





Perso, moi je savais pas :rose:
Et si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer (succintement mais clairement), il aurait droit à toute ma gratitude


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Ça doit être une histoire d'indice de réfraction ... non ? Si on considère la terre comme un dioptre ...


----------



## rizoto (12 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Perso, moi je savais pas :rose:
> Et si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer (succintement mais clairement), il aurait droit à toute ma gratitude



C'est assez bien expliquer ici, Fais sur une recherche dans la page avec le terme "plasmonique"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Ah oui c'est plus compliqué


----------



## Niniou (12 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Perso, moi je savais pas :rose:
> Et si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer (succintement mais clairement), il aurait droit à toute ma gratitude



Je poste pas souvent , même si j'ai appris pas mal de trucs grâce à ce forum, pour le coup si je peux renvoyer l'ascenseur...

En fait il s'agit d'une expérience imaginaire. Imagine qu'on utilise un faisceau laser pointé sur la lune à partir de la Terre et qu'on puisse voir le point lumineux sur la surface de la Lune.

Maintenant on met le laser sur un dispositif qui tourne à une vitesse angulaire de 1 degré par seconde. Le point lumineux sur la Lune va se déplacer en ligne droite.
La vitesse de ce déplacement est proportionnelle à la vitesse angulaire du laser et à la distance Terre-Lune, selon la relation : v= theta*d (v:vitesse de déplacement du point lumineux à la surface de la Lune; theta:vitesse angulaire du dispositif sur Terre; d distance Terre-Lune, environ 380 000 km)

Résultat: le point lumineux se déplace à 380 000 km/s à la surface de la Lune, sans que la lumiere du laser n'ait dépassée 300 000 km/s sur le trajet Terre-Lune.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2008)

L'ascenseur est bien arrivé, j'ai parfaitement compris 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2008)

Niniou a dit:


> Je poste pas souvent , même si j'ai appris pas mal de trucs grâce à ce forum, pour le coup si je peux renvoyer l'ascenseur...
> 
> En fait il s'agit d'une expérience imaginaire. *Imagine* qu'on utilise un faisceau laser pointé sur la lune à partir de la Terre et *qu'on puisse voir le point lumineux sur la surface de la Lune*.
> 
> ...



Là ou le bas blesse, c'est que justement, on ne peut pas le voir, d'une part, et que d'autre part, même si on pouvait, on ne le verrait se déplacer qu'à 300 000 Km/s, et non à 380 000. Il suffit d'observer un jet d'eau en rotation pour comprendre pourquoi 

Navré d'avoir coincé l'ascenseur entre deux étages


----------



## Niniou (12 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là ou le bas blesse, c'est que justement, on ne peut pas le voir, d'une part, et que d'autre part, même si on pouvait, on ne le verrait se déplacer qu'à 300 000 Km/s, et non à 380 000. Il suffit d'observer un jet d'eau en rotation pour comprendre pourquoi



Pas de problème, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai parlé d'expérience imaginaire (même si le concept m'a toujours un peu étonné :rateau 

Ma participation était juste pour expliquer la phrase issue de l'article précédent.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2008)

VRP : Vatican Représentant Placier... :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> VRP : Vatican Représentant Placier... :sleep:


Normalement, c'est François Fillon qui aurait dû accueillir le pape à sa descente. Mais Nicolas 1er ne lui a pas laissé ce "privilège".


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

C'est mignon nicolas 1er comme diminutif.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est mignon nicolas 1er comme diminutif.



Ou Bling-Bling Ier.

:style:


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Normalement, c'est François Fillon qui aurait dû accueillir le pape à sa descente. Mais Nicolas 1er ne lui a pas laissé ce "privilège".



euh non, c'est Naboléon IV


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2008)

@Niniou et P77
L'ascenseur n'est pas coincé, car tout ça n'est qu'une théorie de toutes façons. Et l'explication de Niniou me satisfait pleinement.

Heureux ceux qui croient sans avoir vu, ...toussa...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2008)

Le Petit Larousse fume la moquette et nous sort des mots que personne n'utilise...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le Petit Larousse fume la moquette et nous sort des mots que personne n'utilise...



Mouais. Ces mots sont bien utilisés, que ce soit comme vocabulaire technique d'une profession ou bien dans un autre pays mais de là à dire que personne ne les utilise... :mouais:

Encore un article pour rien...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mouais. Ces mots sont bien utilisés, que ce soit comme vocabulaire technique d'une profession ou bien dans un autre pays mais de là à dire que personne ne les utilise... :mouais:
> 
> Encore un article pour rien...



Tu te racrapotes souvent?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu te racrapotes souvent?



Ben il faisait un peu froid ce matin... Et j'avais les... Toutes racrapotées... :rose:


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu te racrapotes souvent?



Non, mais la luminothérapie* est utile à toutes et tous. 





*Le correcteur d'orthographe vient de me le souligner


----------



## estomak (12 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mouais. Ces mots sont bien utilisés, que ce soit comme vocabulaire technique d'une profession ou bien dans un autre pays mais de là à dire que personne ne les utilise... :mouais:
> 
> Encore un article pour rien...



je suis bien de ton avis. Pichrocolin est assez courant tout de même dans l'usage, luminothérapie aussi etc.


----------



## kasarus (12 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là ou le bas blesse, c'est que justement, on ne peut pas le voir, d'une part, et que d'autre part, même si on pouvait, on ne le verrait se déplacer qu'à 300 000 Km/s, et non à 380 000. Il suffit d'observer un jet d'eau en rotation pour comprendre pourquoi
> 
> Navré d'avoir coincé l'ascenseur entre deux étages



Oh, l'enfoiré de référentiel.



estomak a dit:


> je suis bien de ton avis. Pichrocolin est assez courant tout de même dans l'usage, luminothérapie aussi etc.


pfff, pourquoi je clique sur un sujet dès que je vois qu'il vient de poster?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je suis bien de ton avis. Pichrocolin est assez courant tout de même dans l'usage, luminothérapie aussi etc.



Non mais ans déconner... tu le fais exprès ???  :mouais:


----------



## estomak (12 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non mais ans déconner... tu le fais exprès ???  :mouais:



T'as pas entendu parler des guerres Pichrocolines au Ps récemment?
vas falloir arrêter de me reprendre sur toutes mes interventions en me suspectant de faire exprès de faire je ne sais trop quoi. Ca devient lourd à la fin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> T'as pas entendu parler des guerres Pichrocolines au Ps récemment?
> vas falloir arrêter de me reprendre sur toutes mes interventions en me suspectant de faire exprès de faire je ne sais trop quoi. Ca devient lourd à la fin.



Non, mais tu nous prends vraiment pour les pires fronts bas de la création... Il faudra qu'une fois on se fasse une bonne soirée avec plein de poppers, des slips à clous, des habits de Maya l'abeille en latex pour que tu apprennes un peu à te détendre...    
Tu verras... Vinc' est très doux... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non mais ans déconner... tu le fais exprès ???  :mouais:



Ils ont oublié le verbe "squer"


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2008)

Allo Houston, vous avez un problème !


----------



## kasarus (13 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> T'as pas entendu parler des guerres Pichrocolines au Ps récemment?
> vas falloir arrêter de me reprendre sur toutes mes interventions en me suspectant de faire exprès de faire je ne sais trop quoi. Ca devient lourd à la fin.



Au fait, ça vient d'où, Pichrocolin?:love: 
oui, je cherche....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non, mais tu nous prends vraiment pour les pires fronts bas de la création... Il faudra qu'une fois on se fasse une bonne soirée avec plein de poppers, des slips à clous, des habits de Maya l'abeille en latex pour que tu apprennes un peu à te détendre...
> Tu verras... Vinc' est très doux... :love:



A ce propos, faudra faire attention... la dernière fois on a eu des soucies avec l'autre allergique... tu te souviens ?    :love:


----------



## kasarus (13 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Au fait, ça vient d'où, Pichrocolin?:love:
> oui, je cherche....



Oups...
Je suis inculte.


Mais apprenez donc, cher gastéropode (avec le k bien sûr), à lire entre les lignes( ou, en l'occurence, à lire sur les lignes mais en blanc...) avant d'émettre des avis qui ne sont pas de votre ressort.
Vous avez cependant réussi à faire fort: me mettre d'accord avec le Corse sur une chose.


----------



## two (13 Septembre 2008)

lemotdujour.over-blog.com a dit:
			
		

> D'après Picrochole, personnage de Rabelais, roi ridicule qui déclare la guerre à Grand Gousier pour une vétille.
> Picrocholin est synonyme de dérisoire (en parlant d'un motif, d'un _casus belli_)


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2008)

Quand on se fait prendre le trou noir par des grecs, on dit qu'on se fait ... ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quand on se fait prendre le trou noir par des grecs, on dit qu'on se fait ... ?



Et si on enlève le R de GREEK ça donne...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Au fait, ça vient d'où, Pichrocolin?:love:
> oui, je cherche....


Un dérivé de Pochtronplin&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un dérivé de Pochtronplin



Ah nan, ça c'est autre chose, ça s'appelle un pléonasme


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2008)

ah... c'est l'heure du Scrabble Club...


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2008)

Miss France 1961 attaque Genevieve de Fontenay


----------



## Ana Lara (13 Septembre 2008)

http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/robotique/d/phriends-un-projet-europeen-pour-des-robots-amicaux_16639/


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2008)

Que cherches-tu à faire exactement? Mettre un lien hypertexte? Auquel cas c'est très simple:

1- Tu écris ta phrase. _(Forum)_
2- Tu copies l'adresse de la page que tu veux (nous) envoyer.
3- Tu surligne le mot où tu souhaites y insérer le lien. _(Forum)_
4- Tu cliques sur ceci: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_(Forum)_
5- Tu colles l'adresse dans la fenêtre qui apparaît. _(Forum)_


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2008)

Ca ferait pas un peu trois pages que tu essayes  ?


----------



## Ana Lara (14 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Que cherches-tu à faire exactement? Mettre un lien hypertexte? Auquel cas c'est très simple:
> 
> 1- Tu écris ta phrase. _(Forum)_
> 2- Tu copies l'adresse de la page que tu veux (nous) envoyer.
> ...



Mais j'avais fais comme tu m'as décrit mais mes liens ne fonctionnaient pas!
Romuald m'a donné une recette et ça a marché! (super!)
J'ai mis un lien sur l'actu amusante,,,ou pas!
On m'a dit lorsque tu balance une actu vaut mieux mettre le lien avec! alors j'essayais de faire ça!

Merci à tous!

J'essaie de vous ressembler! je veux participer!


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2008)

Comme on dit, l'essentiel est de participer.


----------



## kasarus (14 Septembre 2008)

oui.... D'ailleurs, on le montre bien aux JO...


----------



## vousti (14 Septembre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> J'essaie de vous ressembler! je veux participer!




Oh my Doc 

malheureuse


----------



## Lastrada (14 Septembre 2008)

Essai de blague, essai de blague.



Raté. :rateau:


----------



## vousti (14 Septembre 2008)

nan..........c'était sincère


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> oui.... D'ailleurs, on le montre bien aux JO...



C'est pas parce que le CIO a oublié les fondements de l'olympisme prôné par Coubertin que ce n'est plus valable.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est pas parce que le CIO a oublié les fondements de l'olympisme prôné par Coubertin que ce n'est plus valable.



Samaranche est aussi facho dans son passé que Coubertin pouvais l'être dans le propos... On ne retient que son "l'essentiel est de participer"...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Samaranche est aussi facho dans son passé que Coubertin pouvais l'être dans le propos... On ne retient que son "l'essentiel est de participer"...



Un rapport avec les JO de 36, je me trompe?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un rapport avec les JO de 36, je me trompe?



Egalement avec les buts de l'olympisme tels qu'il les énonçaient : "rebronzer une jeunesse veule et confinée"... Bien entendu, ce n'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd dans les années 30...
Quant à cette ordure de Samaranch, combien de fois sous Franco dont il était ministre n'a-t-il pas beuglé "viva la muerte" et "Mort à l'intelligence"...


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Samaranche est aussi facho dans son passé que Coubertin pouvais l'être dans le propos... On ne retient que son "l'essentiel est de participer"...


Farpaitement, c'était un beau réac (Coubertin). En plus ce n'est pas tout à fait de lui :

_Credo olympique

"Le plus important aux Jeux Olympiques n'est pas de gagner mais de participer, car l'important dans la vie ce n'est point le triomphe mais le combat; l'essentiel, ce n'est pas d'avoir vaincu mais de s'être bien battu".

Il s'agit de la forme actuelle du credo tel qu'il apparaît sur le panneau d'affichage à la cérémonie d'ouverture des Jeux Olympiques. Pierre de Coubertin a repris puis adopté ce credo après avoir entendu le sermon de l'évêque de Pennsylvanie, Ethelbert Talbot, prononcé à la cathédrale St. Paul le 19 juillet 1908, au cours des Jeux de la IVe Olympiade à Londres. Les paroles exactes de Talbot étaient : "L'important dans ces Olympiades n'est pas tant d'y gagner que d'y prendre part". 
_
Source : protocole du CIO sur le site de l'ambassade de Grèce

Aujourd'hui, l'essentiel est de participer...







...aux bénéfices :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2008)

Nous avons les mêmes sources, je vois.... 


EDIT : et pour te citer "Pour une fois, ce n'est pas ouiquipedia "


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2008)

L'essentiel, de toute façon, il a changé, ces temps ci, maintenant, c'est surtout de pas se faire gauler au contrôle anti dopage


----------



## duracel (15 Septembre 2008)

Bruce Dickinson, la classe


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2008)

Selon Albanel, suspendre les lignes pro serait disproportionné.

...quand le _deux poids, deux mesures_ est mis en pratique...


----------



## rizoto (15 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Selon Albanel, suspendre les lignes pro serait disproportionné.
> 
> ...quand le _deux poids, deux mesures_ est mis en pratique...





> *Protéger les entreprises du piratage des salariés*



et le salarié qui n'y connait rien en WIFI, lui va s'en prendre plein la poire.

Dans la pratique, c'est loi c'est n'importe quoi... Ils vont filtrer certains P2P et une liste de 10000 fichiers ...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2008)

Les 10 000 fichiers ne sont qu'un début, la liste sera mise à jour régulièrement suivant la "tendance".


----------



## rizoto (15 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les 10 000 fichiers ne sont qu'un début, la liste sera mise à jour régulièrement suivant la "tendance".



Les 10 000 plus grosses ventes des majors en gros  

Mireille mathieu sera t-elle dans la liste ? Pas sûr...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Les 10 000 plus grosses ventes des majors en gros
> 
> Mireille mathieu sera t-elle dans la liste ? Pas sûr...


Il faut qu'elle fasse comme Carla : elle offre son disque aux membres du gouvernement qui en font la promo à la sortie du conseil des ministres.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Les 10 000 plus grosses ventes des majors en gros
> 
> Mireille mathieu sera t-elle dans la liste ? Pas sûr...



D'après ce que j'avais lu, une partie serait "dédiée" aux "classiques" et l'autre aux "nouveaux venus/Artistes en vue".


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2008)

à moins de n'avoir rien pigé au système "Fon", où le partage de wifi, non sécurisé, est le cheval de bataille, il risque quoi le gars qui partage son réseau et sur lequel d'autres utilisateurs vont pomper du p2p illégal ?


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2008)

Le câblo-opérateur Noos  devenu Numericable  a été condamné, lundi 15 septembre, à une amende de 150 000 euros par le tribunal correctionnel de Meaux (Seine-et-Marne) pour publicité mensongère, tromperie, vente forcée et diverses entorses aux règles de la vente à domicile et à distance.


----------



## rizoto (16 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> à moins de n'avoir rien pigé au système "Fon", où le partage de wifi, non sécurisé, est le cheval de bataille, il risque quoi le gars qui partage son réseau et sur lequel d'autres utilisateurs vont pomper du p2p illégal ?



D'avoir son acces internet coupe et son nom envoye aux ayants droits...


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> D'avoir son acces internet coupe et son nom envoye aux ayants droits...


 
"logique"

donc Fon a du soucis à se faire......

quelle connerie tout ça....


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2008)

C'est Jean-Miche qui va être content


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2008)

Le flicage, prochaine condition d'octroi du statut de FAI?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Septembre 2008)

Nurse with Wound

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET5iWahdCr4&feature=related


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Septembre 2008)

Condamné à 2 800 $AU (~ 1 560 ) pour avoir harcelé un koala  et le mot est faible :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (16 Septembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Nurse with Wound
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET5iWahdCr4&feature=related



J'ai pas pigé, là... :mouais: C'est quoi, l'actualité amusante (ou pas) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai pas pigé, là... :mouais: C'est quoi, l'actualité amusante (ou pas) ?



A mon avis, il s'est planté de fil. C'est dans le fil des images animées sympa qu'il voulait le mettre.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Septembre 2008)

La grosse bourde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> La grosse bourde.


Papa, c'est quoi une b*** ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A mon avis, il s'est planté de fil. C'est dans le fil des images animées sympa qu'il voulait le mettre.


Non c'était dans "Quelle musique écoutez-vous". Désolé :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2008)

Un sacré voleur


----------



## rizoto (17 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un sacré voleur&#8230;



Sur ce coup là, pas sûr. 

Les coûts d'entretien d'un avion agé sont assez important. Et ils ont été sobres pour le choix du nouveau. C'est un avion de taille moyenne et acheté d'occasion.

Quand à mitterand tout le temps en concorde. Il aurait fallu qu'il puisse attérrir partout


----------



## Craquounette (18 Septembre 2008)

Lait frelaté en Chine...



> ...Yang Chongyong, le gouverneur adjoint du Hebei, province voisine de Pékin, a pointé du doigt les autorités de la ville de Shijiazhuang, siège du groupe Sanlu. Alertées par la société *dès le 2 août*, elles n'ont rien fait....



Et si les JO n'avaient pas eu lieu à Pékin : les autorités auraient-elles bougé ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un sacré voleur




Hééééé, Nico!... pssst! Il paraît que Bush il en a un plus gros que toi!...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hééééé, Nico!... pssst! Il paraît que Bush il en a un plus gros que toi!...



Ouais et en plus, l'avion à Nico, ça sera une troisième main! Même que c'est des suisses qui l'ont rodé... paraît-il. 




​


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Septembre 2008)

Une partition inédite de Mozart découverte à Nantes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Sur ce coup là, pas sûr.
> 
> Les coûts d'entretien d'un avion agé sont assez important. Et ils ont été sobres pour le choix du nouveau. C'est un avion de taille moyenne et acheté d'occasion.
> 
> Quand à mitterand tout le temps en concorde. Il aurait fallu qu'il puisse attérrir partout


L'armée manque de moyens matériels (ce qui se voit particulièrement en Afghanistan) et en est à compter les boulons de ses chars. Il mes semble donc qu'en ces temps de disette budgétaire il y avait mieux et plus urgent à faire avec l'argent du budget du ministère de la défense que d'offrir un nouveau joujou au petit Nicolas. Car c'est là qu'on en est : cette histoire de renouvellement de la flotte d'avions présidentiels n'est qu'un caprice du petit Nicolas qui veut avoir des jouets aussi bien que ses camarades dirigeants et en particulier son ami américain George. C'est pathétique.

Franchement, ça me donne envie de gerber.


----------



## rizoto (18 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> L'armée manque de moyens matériels (ce qui se voit particulièrement en Afghanistan) et en est à compter les boulons de ses chars. Il mes semble donc qu'en ces temps de disette budgétaire il y avait mieux et plus urgent à faire avec l'argent du budget du ministère de la défense que d'offrir un nouveau joujou au petit Nicolas. Car c'est là qu'on en est : cette histoire de renouvellement de la flotte d'avions présidentiels n'est qu'un caprice du petit Nicolas qui veut avoir des jouets aussi bien que ses camarades dirigeants et en particulier son ami américain George. C'est pathétique.
> 
> Franchement, ça me donne envie de gerber.



C'est clair, c'est peut être pas le bon moment. Ca reste un A330 d'occasion. ce qui n'a rien a voir avec le 747 (dont la taille est proche d'un A380) de Jojo...


----------



## krystof (18 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Quand à mitterand tout le temps en concorde. Il aurait fallu qu'il puisse attérrir partout



Il pouvait atterrir partout. Directement à l'hôtel si tu veux. C'est pas beau ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Il pouvait atterrir partout. Directement à l'hôtel si tu veux. C'est pas beau ça ?


Ouais mais après il était toujours emmerdé par sa cape qui voulait pas rentrer sous son costard.


----------



## rizoto (18 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais mais après il était toujours emmerdé par sa cape qui voulait pas rentrer sous son costard.



En fait Batman, c'etait mitterrand


----------



## krystof (18 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> En fait Batman, c'etait mitterrand



A la fin, vu la couleur, c'était plutôt l'incroyable Hulk...


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> L'armée manque de moyens matériels (ce qui se voit particulièrement en Afghanistan) et en est à compter les boulons de ses chars. Il mes semble donc qu'en ces temps de disette budgétaire il y avait mieux et plus urgent à faire avec l'argent du budget du ministère de la défense que d'offrir un nouveau joujou au petit Nicolas. Car c'est là qu'on en est : cette histoire de renouvellement de la flotte d'avions présidentiels n'est qu'un caprice du petit Nicolas qui veut avoir des jouets aussi bien que ses camarades dirigeants et en particulier son ami américain George. C'est pathétique.
> 
> Franchement, ça me donne envie de gerber.




Ouais, moi je m'en cague, c'est plus pratique. 

En plus, y'aura même pas les vitres électriques.


----------



## fedo (18 Septembre 2008)

je ne peux résister au plaisir de vous proposez à nouveau cet article du Monde du 1 janvier 2008 où un économiste senior de la Deutsch bank nous assénait: "il n'y aura pas de krach boursier en 2008"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Il pouvait atterrir partout. Directement à l'hôtel si tu veux. C'est pas beau ça ?



Néxagérons rien... Cela n'était valable que sur la ligne Paris-Gonesse que l'on s'est empressé de supprimer...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2008)

Responsabilité des intermédiaires, Bruxelles sermonne la France.

Encore une grande baffe dans la gueule.  :love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2008)

Découverte d&#8217;une partition inédite de Mozart à Nantes

Certaines nouvelles sortent parfois du ronron habituel catastrophes-pîpole, et ça fait bien plaisir


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2008)

Page précédente.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2008)

le belge aime plaisanter....


----------



## kasarus (19 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> le belge aime plaisanter....



mais on ne comprend pas toujours ses blagues...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Septembre 2008)

Ultime tentative pour écarter la riposte graduée en Europe.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Mouais...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2008)

Coupez lui une jambe!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Coupez lui une jambe!





> Derek Malone, membre de l'équipe irlandaise de football à sept... Derek Malone souffre de... lésions au cerveau, survenues lors de sa naissance...



Ben... c'est un joueur de foot normal non ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben... c'est un joueur de foot normal non ?  :rateau:



Ben nan, un joueur de foot normal ne peut pas souffrir de lésions au cerveau, enfin !  Tu le sais bien, pour avoir de telles lésions, faut déjà avoir un cerveau dans le crâne, chez le joueur de foot normal, c'est plein, c'est rien qu'un os !


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2008)

C'est ici le fan club de Jacques Faizan ? :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est ici le fan club de Jacques Faizan ? :love:


pourquoi il joue au foot aussi ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2008)

ouf j'ai pas posté en rentrant


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2008)

Je crois que la police neuchateloise à besoin des services de SM


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je crois que la police neuchateloise à besoin des services de SM





> Lagent confond une plante *courante* avec du cannabis



Faut dire aussi que si la plante avait obtempéré au lieu de se mettre à courir quand elle a vu les flics, elle aurait été peut-être moins suspecte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je crois que la police neuchateloise à besoin des services de SM


C'est avec ce genre d'erreur qu'on brise une passion pour l'horticulture.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Jipé, celle-là elle est pour toi.
La mort subite du nourrisson aurait été éradiquée des maisons de retraites médicalisées, dixit Charles Mouloud.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Septembre 2008)

J'ai pas la voiture qui va avec sinon vous pensez bien&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai pas la voiture qui va avec sinon vous pensez bien




Pfffff  Ils ont customisé un "Palourde"


----------



## Ana Lara (23 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai pas la voiture qui va avec sinon vous pensez bien




C'est beau ,qu'est ce qu'ils ne font plus maintenant! Il n'y a pas mal de misère et pas mal de luxe!
C'est la vie!!


----------



## Craquounette (23 Septembre 2008)

Et après je m'étonne de n'avoir toujours pas reçu un bouquin venant de "Frouzeland"...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai pas la voiture qui va avec sinon vous pensez bien


13 000 , didjou ça fait beaucoup dargent


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi un loup et un trooper (entres autres) passent leurs vacances en Italie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai pas la voiture qui va avec sinon vous pensez bien



Le prochain cadeau de Carlita à "mon mari" ?


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le prochain cadeau de Carlita à "mon mari" ?



Il prefere les montres. cadeau de mariage une philppe Patek  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2008)

Tout chaud&#8230; 

Un coup à faire dans son FROC FRAC FARC&#8230;


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tout chaud&#8230;
> 
> Un coup à faire dans son FROC FRAC FARC&#8230;


Probablement le début de la fin pour les FARC. Enfin ce qu&#8217;il en reste&#8230;



> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dos Jones.


----------



## macpacman (24 Septembre 2008)

C'est parce que Sarko a tout pigé à la théorie du troupeau: C'est ceux qui ont le plus de morts qui sont les meilleurs
Théorie du troupeau

Un troupeau de moutons ne peut se déplacer qu'à la vitesse du mouton le plus lent.

Quand le troupeau est pourchassé, ce sont les plus lents et les plus
faibles qui sont attaqués en premier.

Cette sélection naturelle est bonne pour le troupeau en général, parce que la vitesse du troupeau augmente à mesure que les plus lents et les plus faibles sont éliminés.

De la même façon, le cerveau humain ne peut fonctionner plus vite que ses cellules les plus lentes.

Naturellement ce sont les cellules les plus les lentes et les plus faibles qui sont détruites en premier.

Éliminer les cellules les plus faibles rend donc notre cerveau de plus en plus performant.

Putain, jle savais !


----------



## jugnin (24 Septembre 2008)

Et ? :mouais:


----------



## macpacman (24 Septembre 2008)

Je suis un peu comme vous, je m'en fous vraiment, mais je plains le gosse. 

Dans cet article j'adore quand elle dit "je porterai ce sac toute seule" 
Ce qui est pas mal et dont on ne parle pas, c'est qu'elle a réussi à se démerder pour être enceinte avant le ramadan.
Il est bien précisé dans le Coran que les femmes enceintes ne font pas le ramadan.
Bravo, bien joué!


----------



## macpacman (24 Septembre 2008)

Je suis un peu comme vous, je m'en fous vraiment, mais je plains le gosse.
Dans cet article j'adore quand elle dit "je porterai ce sac toute seule"
Ce qui est pas mal c'est qu'elle a réussi à se démerder pour être enceinte avant le ramadan.
Il est bien précisé dans le Coran que les femmes enceintes ne font pas le ramadan.
Bravo, bien joué!


----------



## macpacman (24 Septembre 2008)

Je suis un peu comme vous, je m'en fous vraiment, mais je plains le gosse.

Dans cet article j'adore quand elle dit "je porterai ce sac toute seule"

Ce qui est pas mal et dont on ne parle pas, c'est qu'elle a réussi à se démerder pour être enceinte avant le ramadan. Il est bien précisé dans le Coran que les femmes enceintes ne font pas le ramadan.
Bravo, bien joué!


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2008)

Tu bégaies là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et après je m'étonne de n'avoir toujours pas reçu un bouquin venant de "Frouzeland"...



Faut faire vos achats à Piveland, ma bonne dame...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> moutons machin tout ça


 



macpacman a dit:


> Je suis un peu comme vous, je m'en fous vraiment, mais je plains le gosse.


 


jugnin a dit:


> Et ? :mouais:


 
bis... 
mais tu parles de quoi là ???


----------



## macpacman (24 Septembre 2008)

j'ai fait une grosse connerie j'ai envoyé trois fois le même message si je n'arrive pas à les supprimer mes excuses à tous


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> j'ai fait une grosse connerie j'ai envoyé trois fois le même message si je n'arrive pas à les supprimer mes excuses à tous


 
ça, on l'avait vu n le modo fera le ménage, t'inquiètes

par contre, de quoi parles tu ? à quoi fais tu référence ? quels moutons ? quel gosse ? quel article ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> bis...
> mais tu parles de quoi là ???



Il se comprend, c'est l'essentiel...


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

Qu'on le batte.


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2008)

la riposte gradué n'aura jamais lieu :love:


----------



## Chang (24 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça, on l'avait vu n le modo fera le ménage, t'inquiètes
> 
> par contre, de quoi parles tu ? à quoi fais tu référence ? quels moutons ? quel gosse ? quel article ?



Ca me rassure ... je pensais avoir loupe quelque chose d'interessant ...  ...


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> la riposte gradué n'aura jamais lieu :love:



 Je peux donc installer une appli de p2p ?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> la riposte gradué n'aura jamais lieu :love:


Youpie !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> la riposte gradué n'aura jamais lieu :love:



RôÔôhh, j'allais le poster.  :hein:

En tout cas, bien content, prend ça dans la gueule Christine Albanel!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Septembre 2008)

C'est con, t'as posté toutes les nouvelles concernant la loi, sauf la bonne dernière


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2008)

Ouais, il m'a grillé le salopiot...  :rateau:

...m'en fout d'abord.    :se_barre_vexé:


----------



## macpacman (24 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il se comprend, c'est l'essentiel...


voualavouala

Se comprendre soi même c'est déjà bien, c'était pas mon cas tout à l'heure avec ce bégaiement.
Revenu de la cantine peut-être un peu plus clair. 

Un pacman ça se fait des fois bouffer mais je suis pas encore gamovère.
Attention, j'arrive!


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

Heu... Excuse-moi, jeune, mais je crois qu'il faudrait que tu reprennes un témesta.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Heu... Excuse-moi, jeune, mais je crois qu'il faudrait que tu reprennes un témesta.



mais par contre, on leur dit toujours de bien faire attention de ne pas mélanger avec l'alcool, sauf pour un usage purement récréatif... Tu crois qu'ils t'écouteraient?... Peau de nib', oui!


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

Ah non, ils n'écoutent pas, ils ne te lisent même pas. C'est usant. 
J'vais me faire un cocktèle récréatif, tiens.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Attention, j'arrive!


 
pssst patoch, j'crois qu'il est là.... juste derrière toi 

********

pour pas flooder

paf, pile dans le sujet


----------



## macpacman (24 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ces mots sont bien utilisés


 
Bin moi je trouve pas trop. À part baladodiffusion je n'en avais vu ni entendu aucun.

aérodigestif, ça j'ai l'habitude mais avec une lettre de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Oui


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2008)

Ouf ! 

Je n'y croye plus, on l'a echappe belle avec cette riposte gradue...


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

*Photos de seins: un crime, en France ?*

 	 	 		 			Pour avoir osé envoyer quatre cartes postales représentant des seins nus, lartiste de mail-art Philippe Pissier est aujourdhui passible de trois ans demprisonnement. Il est accusé de trouble à lordre public.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> *Photos de seins: un crime, en France ?*
> 
> Pour avoir osé envoyer quatre cartes postales représentant des seins nus, lartiste de mail-art Philippe Pissier est aujourdhui passible de trois ans demprisonnement. Il est accusé de trouble à lordre public.


Mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2008)




----------



## usurp (24 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> bis...
> mais tu parles de quoi là ???



Il est quelques pages avant dans ce fil

Là par exemple,


macpacman a dit:


> Bin moi je trouve pas trop. À part baladodiffusion je n'en avais vu ni entendu aucun.
> 
> aérodigestif, ça j'ai l'habitude mais avec une lettre de plus.



 il en est à la 121  :


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le Petit Larousse fume la moquette et nous sort des mots que personne n'utilise...



--Usurp--


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> *Photos de seins: un crime, en France ?*
> 
> Pour avoir osé envoyer quatre cartes postales représentant des seins nus, l&#8217;artiste de mail-art Philippe Pissier est aujourd&#8217;hui passible de trois ans d&#8217;emprisonnement. Il est accusé de trouble à l&#8217;ordre public.


Bingo ! Il a gagné le droit de figurer dans le fichier Edvirsp, qui remplace Edvige.



> «Les personnes dont l&#8217;activité individuelle ou collective indique qu&#8217;elles peuvent porter atteinte à la sécurité publique»



Il est content, hein ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> *Photos de seins: un crime, en France ?*
> 
> Pour avoir osé envoyer quatre cartes postales représentant des seins nus, lartiste de mail-art Philippe Pissier est aujourdhui passible de trois ans demprisonnement. Il est accusé de trouble à lordre public.



Faudrait commencer par interdire ce blog...   

Non mais sans dec, on va finir en suisse si ça continu ici... :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2008)

Interview: Guy Bono, l'eurodéputé qui a brisé la riposte graduée.
(Avec ses amis)


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2008)

Le tabac, c'est mal ! (même en hollande)


----------



## rizoto (25 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Interview: Guy Bono, l'eurodéputé qui a brisé la riposte graduée.
> (Avec ses amis)



C'est pas fini


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas fini



Ptain vous me faites marrer (depuis pas mal de temps à ce sujet)... vous croyez peut être qu' "ils" vont baisser les bras... il va falloir ouvrir les yeux un jour les gars... et continuer à serrer les fesses...  :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2008)

Il paraît que ce n'était pas prévisible seulement maintenant il va bien falloir commencer à regarder la réalité en face...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Septembre 2008)

A quand un alcotest avant de poster sur MacG ?


----------



## rizoto (25 Septembre 2008)

même pas peur


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> A quand un alcotest avant de poster sur MacG ?



Le barman : "_Tu allaites_ ?" :love: 
La mère : "_Non je ne peux pas c'est positif_" :hein:
Le barman : "_Tant pis il mangera plus tard_" 
La mère : "_Allez un demi pour faire passer le temps !_" 

:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Septembre 2008)

Pour une fois qu'un Suisse va vite&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain vous me faites marrer (depuis pas mal de temps à ce sujet)... vous croyez peut être qu' "ils" vont baisser les bras... il va falloir ouvrir les yeux un jour les gars... et continuer à serrer les fesses...  :sleep:



En même temps, l'incompétence de la personne en charge du dossier commence à être notoire. On ne peut donc pas non plus se fier à son avis.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas fini



Remarque, le contraire m'aurait étonné...

d'ailleurs, Miss Albanel n'est visiblement pas la seule à avoir quelques problèmes cognitifs, le SNEP semble également touché.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Le tabac, c'est mal ! (même en hollande)



_...Certains auraient monté des caisses communes pour payer les amendes de 300 à 2 400 euros. Du coup, les cafés qui respectent la loi se sont plaints aux autorités pour concurrence déloyale._

On vit une époque formidable 



Confirmé par les quelques niouzes qui précèdent


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il paraît que ce n'était pas prévisible seulement maintenant il va bien falloir commencer à regarder la réalité en face...




Ils sont sur de leurs sources ? Parce que un français sur 6 qui trouve mauvaise la politique économique ça me parait assez optimiste...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2008)

Les remous du Paquet Télécom continues...

L'UMP veut faire voter la riposte graduée en urgence en France.


----------



## rizoto (25 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les remous du Paquet Télécom continues...
> 
> L'UMP veut faire voter la riposte graduée en urgence en France.



Un peu comme pour la loi DAVDSI...

Je ne vois même pas le caractère urgent de la chose ...

EDIT : on nous prend vraiment pour des cons en France. D'un coté Albanel nous dit l'amendement voté coté Europe ne change rien au projet ADOPI et d'un autre coté, il passe le vote en urgence pour anticiper la validation de l'amendement europeen.

C'est de la désinformation ouverte, et au niveau démocratique je trouve ça limite comme méthode.  J'espère que le pot de vin est aussi gros que ce qu'ils sont en train de faire. Je reste stupéfait par ce genre de méthode 

Des lois liberticides, des méthodes grotesques dignes de diktats africains. Il y a des choses plus grave, vous me direz, mais je ne comprend plus rien à ce pays.

En tout cas, J'espère qu'un pirate se chargera de la connexion WIfI de certains élus dans quelques temps.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2008)

Les Helvètes étaient peut-être cannibales


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Un peu comme pour la loi DAVDSI...
> 
> Je ne vois même pas le caractère urgent de la chose ...
> 
> ...



Si y'avait que ça. Vivian Reding, Commissaire européenne chargée de la société de l'information et des médias, excusez du peu, a annoncée son intention de faire "retirer" l'amendement 138 (celui qui prévoit _«qu'aucune restriction aux libertés et droits des consommateurs en matière d'information et d'expression ne puisse être prise sans l'intervention de la justice_»...

Apparemment, les lobbyistes de tous poils ont un soutien de poids...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Les Helvètes étaient peut-être cannibales



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Web'O, comment se fait-il qu'on ai plus de nouvelles de LeSqual ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2008)

Oui, cela peut paraître _amusant_ mais il bosse, beaucoup, à son compte.  Mais il va très bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, cela peut paraître _amusant_ mais il bosse, beaucoup, à son compte.  Mais il va très bien.



Encore un salaud de patron qui s'en fout plein les poches... :rateau::love:


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

La mode du porno «safe for work»


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2008)

Beaucoup de bruit pour rien ? L'intense activité diplomatique déployée ces dernières années sur le front climatique n'a eu, jusqu'à présent, aucun impact. C'est, en substance, ce qu'il faut retenir de la publication, vendredi 26 septembre par le Global Carbon Project (GCP), des données mondiales d'émissions de dioxyde de carbone (CO2) pour l'année 2007.


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

La féminisation du monde


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> A quand un alcotest avant de poster sur MacG ?


En tous cas faudra surement un masque a gaz (et pas seulement a cause des odeurs dégagées par Bassman)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La mode du porno «safe for work»


:love:


----------



## macpacman (26 Septembre 2008)

Y'a que les escargots qui sont peinards


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Y'a que les escargots qui sont peinards



Tu dois avoir un problème quelque part.
Au niveau des balises, ou alors c'est que t'est carrément sorti du cadre.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Au niveau des balises, ou alors c'est que t'est carrément sorti du cadre.



P'tet aussi que ses parents l'ont bercés trop près de ce cadre


----------



## macpacman (26 Septembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tet aussi que ses parents l'ont bercés trop près de ce cadre


Ca a encore merdé?   J'ai pourtant fait une réponse directe. Je répondais à la féminisation de aCLR . Je me dis peut-être que c'est parce que j'ai répondu depuis un PC, la configuration est un peu différente et bizarre.
Je vais essayer de ne répondre que de chez moi...
@+


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> ()Je répondais à la féminisation de aCLR ()




J'étais même pas au courant


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Y'a que les escargots qui sont peinards



tu dois cliquer sur "citer" dans le cadre du post auquel tu fais référence, comme je viens de le faire en bas à droite de *ton* message


----------



## kasarus (26 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu dois cliquer sur "citer" dans le cadre du post auquel tu fais référence, comme je viens de le faire en bas à droite de *ton* message



ya que les escargots qui sont peinards.

j'ai bon?...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> même pas peur



Done... :love:



> Le pilote vaudois Yves Rossy est devenu le premier homme au monde à traverser la Manche avec une aile à réaction fixée sur son dos. Il a relié Calais (F) à Douvres (GB) en un peu plus de 10 minutes à environ 200 km/h.


----------



## jugnin (26 Septembre 2008)

Bof, il a pas été foutu de taper un seul looping, ce mou du genou. 

Mais là réalisation, sur France 3, était fantastique, elle. Un point noir sur fond bleu qui avance pendant 10 minutes, ça met des frissons...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Bof, il a pas été foutu de taper un seul looping, ce mou du genou.
> 
> Mais là réalisation, sur France 3, était fantastique, elle. Un point noir sur fond bleu qui avance pendant 10 minutes, ça met des frissons...



  

Ha France Région 3, la chaîne que le monde entier nous envie... :rateau: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2008)

http://www.nosenfantsnousaccuseront-lefilm.com/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Bon repos à lui :
http://www.ouest-france.fr/Paul-Newman-est-decede/re/actuDet/actu_3631-712061------_actu.html .


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2008)

FAI et contribuables financeront aussi la riposte graduée.


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2008)

Elle est de mieux en mieux, cette loi. Quand est-ce qu'elle prévoira une amende préventive : vous avez internet,donc la possibilité de pirater, donc je vous mets une taxe. Comment il y en a déjà une sur les DD, CD, DVD et autres ? Mais monsieur, ce sont des supports, pas un moyen, ça n'a rien à voir...


----------



## gébébégé (27 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> http://www.nosenfantsnousaccuseront-lefilm.com/



Bravo pour cette info ! 
J'irais voir ce film. Si nos enfants se meurent dans leur corps, c'est que nous avons tué notre esprit. Sommes-nous aussi inconscients que cela au point de laisser aller l'humanité vers sa propre extinction ? Après tout ... qui se soucie ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> FAI et contribuables financeront aussi la riposte graduée.


Oh ! Une taxe ! Ca faisait longtemps qu'on n'en avait pas eu.


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2008)

La polémique sur l'innocuité des téléphones portables est relancée

Mais pourquoi retarder la publication ? les ondes ne s'arrêtent pas à la frontière et ils veulent le cacher ?
Je blague à peine en disant ça, parce que quand je lis dans l'article _Une version que nous espérons consensuelle de l'article est en préparation_, je me pose quelques questions sur l'objectivité de la version finale...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Septembre 2008)

Dans un journal local&#8230;



> SEYNE-LES-ALPES (04) Grièvement blessé par sa minipelle Un homme de 60 ans a été grièvement blessé hier après-midi vers...



Espérons que ce soit pas trop griève&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dans un journal local
> 
> 
> 
> Espérons que ce soit pas trop griève


Avec sa minipelle, il s'est ramassé.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec sa minipelle, il s'est ramassé.



Encore un qui s'est pris un râteau.... 



oui bon je sors


----------



## gébébégé (28 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Espérons que ce soit pas trop griève



Pour faire un beau lapsus : 
Cette grièveté est énorme


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dans un journal local
> 
> 
> 
> Espérons que ce soit pas trop griève



Qu'est-ce qui vous choque ? Ce ne sont pas des mots très utilisés, grièvement et griève, mais c'est assez courant, quand même, non ?
Ou alors c'est très localisé autour du Dauphiné.


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

ça me navre...

Grièvre, c'est bien connu, c'est une plante suisse.


----------



## gébébégé (28 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ou alors c'est très localisé autour du Dauphiné.



 Oui, tout à fait ! 
Car, en Dauphiné l'anagramme de griève étant givrée, la pensée s'y refroidit


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Septembre 2008)

Mes excuses à tous :rose:

J'ai eu une soirée chargée hier, les 50 ans d'un ami, ça s'est fini vers 4 heures du mat et quand j'ai lu à l'aube (37h72) cette info j'ai confondu grièvement et brièvement

Maintenant ça va mieux Pour combien de temps 

Le gueuleur des trottoirs, l'avait raison


----------



## macpacman (28 Septembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Il est quelques pages avant dans ce fil
> 
> Là par exemple,
> 
> ...


'tain, voilà Sherlock! Bravo pour ce dépistage.
Vous m'avez vu débouler en fanfare cette semaine, surgissant de partout et nulle part à la fois, mais c'est la première fois que je venais sur une discussion avec tant d'arborescences. Arlequin m'a donné une leçon que je vais m'efforcer de suivre.
C'est en se trompant qu'on progresse, mais on peut progresser sans trop se planter. Tel ne fut pas le cas. 

J'espère m'améliorer
@+


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mes excuses à tous :rose:
> 
> J'ai eu une soirée chargée hier, les 50 ans d'un ami, ça s'est fini vers 4 heures du mat et quand *j'ai lu à l'aube (37h72)* cette info j'ai confondu grièvement et brièvement
> 
> ...



T'es vraiment sûr?


----------



## macpacman (28 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai bien fait de garder mon magnétoscope BetaMax!


Moi aussi!
Je peux tout lire, du 78 Tours au DVD (par contre pas Blu-Ray, il va falloir que j'investisse :sick
Il n'empêche que si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut faire pour convertir un film sur VHS en DVD, je suis preneur à donf!
NB : en plusieurs plages s'il vous plaît, c'est pour éviter de bobiner un film en accélérer pour arriver sur le suivant. On arrive difficilement au bon endroit au bon moment, c'est saoûlant.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> T'es vraiment sûr?


Ben oui :mouais: Ils m'ont même enlevé la chemise qui s'attache par derrière


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Bof, il a pas été foutu de taper un seul looping, ce mou du genou.



Lui par contre...  



> Un Français a tenté hier de relier Douvres à Calais avec un dirigeable à pédales


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> FAI et contribuables financeront aussi la riposte graduée.



La riposte graduée pourrait coûter plus cher aux contribuables.

La vaseline va devenir hors de prix...


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La riposte graduée pourrait coûter plus cher aux contribuables.
> 
> La vaseline va devenir hors de prix...


 Oui, et voila une bonne idee pour une nouvelle taxe. Les lubrifiants (vasline, beurre et huile de vidange recyclee compris) 

Aller. Prend une grande bouffee de poppers. tu ne sentiras rien... ou peut être pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La riposte graduée pourrait coûter plus cher aux contribuables.
> 
> La vaseline va devenir hors de prix...


Depuis 15 mois, le prix de la vaseline est en constante augmentation car la demande est de plus en plus forte.


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2008)

en suède on a aussi eu chaud


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2008)

"Borat" perturbe un défilé de mode à Milan

[YOUTUBE]xGT0zKz0JtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> "Borat" perturbe un défilé de mode à Milan
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xGT0zKz0JtA[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

Petite interview de Bono qui a raison sur pas mal de points.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Petite interview de Bono qui a raison sur pas mal de points.



Je suis d'accord avec lui, sauf sur ce point :



> Il me semble que cette solution est juste et équitable, car il est normal que l'internaute qui bénéficie d'un haut débit et a donc une faculté d'échange de fichiers plus importantes, paie davantage que celui qui choisit du bas débit.



Là, non, ce qui serait juste ça serait que celui qui télécharge paie plus que celui qui ne télécharge pas, quel que soit le débit.

Moi, mon débit me sert à télécharger les mises à jour Mac OS ou d'autres logiciels légalement acquis (qui prennent bientôt autant de place qu'un film pour certaines), et à permettre à tous les membres de la famille de surfer à une vitesse raisonnable (4 ordis se partagent la bande passante chez moi) je ne télécharge ni musique ni films, je ne trouverais pas normal d'être pénalisé pour ça.

Si je trouve un moyen de contact avec M. Bono, je ne me priverais pas de lui faire connaître mon point de vue.


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2008)

De mon point de vue il ne pense pas qu'au téléchargement.
Je crois qu'il trouve normal de payer plus cher un abonnement qui t'offre, tu le dis toi même, plus de confort et de possibilités.
Tu acceptes bien de payer une 750 plus cher qu'une motobylette, naon  ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

La neige tombe sur Mars


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> De mon point de vue il ne pense pas qu'au téléchargement.
> Je crois qu'il trouve normal de payer plus cher un abonnement qui t'offre, tu le dis toi même, plus de confort et de possibilités.
> Tu acceptes bien de payer une 750 plus cher qu'une motobylette, naon  ?



Oui, mais je ne trouve pas normal de payer demain 75 ce que j'en paie 30 aujourd'hui alors que mon FAI s'en sort très bien à ce prix là !

Ne te fais pas d'illusion, il ne parle pas de faire payer moins cher le bas débit, mais bien de faire payer plus cher le haut débit !

Et puis, dans l'état actuel, ça me ferait payer pour 22 Mb/s alors que dans la pratique, j'en ai entre 4,5 et 6 selon les moments de la journée, parce que ne te fais pas d'illusion, le prix serait fixé en fonction du débit théorique maximum, pas du débit réel !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si je trouve un moyen de contact avec M. Bono, je ne me priverais pas de lui faire connaître mon point de vue.



De ce genre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> De ce genre ?



Tout à fait, merci cher ami  

Tiens, il ne se prénomme pas Jean


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais je ne trouve pas normal de payer demain 75 ce que j'en paie 30 aujourd'hui alors que mon FAI s'en sort très bien à ce prix là !


Nous sommes d'accord 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne te fais pas d'illusion, il ne parle pas de faire payer moins cher le bas débit, mais bien de faire payer plus cher le haut débit !
> Et puis, dans l'état actuel, ça me ferait payer pour 22 Mb/s alors que dans la pratique, j'en ai entre 4,5 et 6 selon les moments de la journée, parce que ne te fais pas d'illusion, le prix serait fixé en fonction du débit théorique maximum, pas du débit réel !



Ouah l'autre, eh, qui voit le mal partout


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Ouah l'autre, eh, qui voit le mal partout



Ça s'appelle "avoir de l'expérience"


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais je ne trouve pas normal de payer demain 75 ce que j'en paie 30 aujourd'hui alors que mon FAI s'en sort très bien à ce prix là !
> 
> Ne te fais pas d'illusion, il ne parle pas de faire payer moins cher le bas débit, mais bien de faire payer plus cher le haut débit !
> 
> Et puis, dans l'état actuel, ça me ferait payer pour 22 Mb/s alors que dans la pratique, j'en ai entre 4,5 et 6 selon les moments de la journée, parce que ne te fais pas d'illusion, le prix serait fixé en fonction du débit théorique maximum, pas du débit réel !



Plains toi, vas y.   Moi je suis a 30 ko/s :mouais: alors euh....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La neige tombe sur Mars


Je ne savais pas que la crise financière actuelle avait dérégulé la météo martienne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Plains toi, vas y.   Moi je suis a 30 ko/s :mouais: alors euh....



'tain, ça existe encore, l'ADSL en 256 Kb/s :affraid:



iDuck a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que la crise financière actuelle avait dérégulé la météo martienne.



Seulement dans la partie belge de Mars


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'Seulement dans la partie belge de mars


Il va y pleuvoir des milliards (merci Sarko et ses caisses vides). Ca devrait s'arranger, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Les effets insoupçonnés de la lingerie


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

Une étude belge, hein !

Normal, là bas le stimuli le plus efficace, c'est un cornet de frites (une fois) en porte jarretelles, ils le veulent tout, tout de suite !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Pas besoin de portes-jarretelles


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2008)

Miss Albanel en chat à 18h dans l'émission Le Talk.

Sans doute filtré, mais bon, si certains ici veulent s'y risquer.


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2008)

Les IG Nobel sont la !

Mention spéciale : 
-         IG Nobel de chimie : Sheree Umpierre, Joseph Hill et Deborah Anderson pour avoir découvert que le Coca-Cola est un spermicide, et Hong CY, CC Shieh, P. Wu et Chiang BN pour avoir prouvé qu'il ne l'est pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2008)

Ça vous dit une petite croissance molle ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2008)

*Quand le gouvernement enfume l'automobiliste*


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2008)

La photo pour la dernière campagne pour la sécurité routière est assez éloquente et dénote une certaine erreur 

Où se cache l'arnaque ?



Je me déporte sur le côté gauche pour éviter l'obstacle
Les lunettes de soleil font partie du kit de sécurité obligatoire pour ne pas être ébloui par les autres automobilistes en cas de fuite hors de votre véhicule
Je roule en serrant à droite en accélérant pour chopper l'aveugle qui n'as rien à faire sur la route en pleine nuit
Cette situation n'est pas possible, Dracula roule toujours en grand attelage corbillard d'époque fin XIX ème siècle, c'est juste un vieux pervers qui racole


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Octobre 2008)

Ne ratez pas le palmarès des IG Nobel, les prix décernés aux recherches les plus inutiles. La Suisse obtient l' IG Nobel de la paix.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Les IG Nobel sont la !
> 
> Mention spéciale :
> -         IG Nobel de chimie : Sheree Umpierre, Joseph Hill et Deborah Anderson pour avoir découvert que le Coca-Cola est un spermicide, et Hong CY, CC Shieh, P. Wu et Chiang BN pour avoir prouvé qu'il ne l'est pas.





l'écrieur a dit:


> Ne ratez pas le palmarès des IG Nobel, les prix décernés aux recherches les plus inutiles. La Suisse obtient l' IG Nobel de la paix.



Prem's

:rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Octobre 2008)

_Oh ben mon p'tit romu ! J'tai pas vu en bas de ma page ! _
Toasté par un bélier corrompu, la honte sur moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ne ratez pas le palmarès des IG Nobel, les prix décernés aux recherches les plus inutiles. La Suisse obtient l' IG Nobel de la paix.





> Du sucre à 150 euros guérirait mieux que la pénicilline à deux sous. Si les entreprises pharmaceutiques suivent cette conclusion, elles devraient rapidement mettre la clé sous la porte pour revendre leurs locaux à Béghin-Say.



Ben ça, ça fait un bail que c'est mis en pratique par tous les escrocs* qui vendent de soit disants remèdes homéopatiques  




(*) Je ne cite pas le nom des labos pour éviter à Benjamin de devoir fournir mon IP aux RG, mais tout le monde connais le principal, qui fait même de la pub à la télé


----------



## estomak (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça, ça fait un bail que c'est mis en pratique par tous les escrocs* qui vendent de soit disants remèdes homéopatiques



Soutiendriez vous que l'homéopathie est une poudre de perlimpim?
Je ne soutiendrais pas pour ma part, une telle proposition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Soutiendriez vous que l'homéopathie est une poudre de perlimpim?
> Je ne soutiendrais pas pour ma part, une telle proposition.



Je le soutiens, l'homéopathie ne repose sur aucune base scientifique, et d'autre part, son principe de dilution fait que pour la plupart des spécialités, une loi fondamentale de la chimie indique qu'il ne peut pas y avoir plus d'une molécule active tous les dix ou vingt tubes de (soit disant) médicament (d'ou, il y a une petite vingtaine d'années, une célèbre controverse sur la prétendue mémoire de l'eau, qui, si elle s'était avérée réelle, aurait donné une assise scientifique à tous ces labos qui vous vendent du sucre au prix de l'or).

L'homéopathie est une croyance, pas une science, elle n'est enseignée nulle part (et pan pour tous ceux qui se prétendent diplomés en homéopathie), et représente si ma mémoire est bonne, une heure de cours (pour mentionner son existence) dans le cursus d'un doctorat en médecine.

Le seul effet physiologique connu de l'homéopathie est l'effet placebo, mais vu les sommes d'argent qu'elle draine, il est clair que les intérêts financiers qui sont associés font tout (y compris pub, propagande et lobbying) pour empêcher les scientifiques de tuer leur poule aux &#339;ufs d'or !


----------



## estomak (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je le soutiens, l'homéopathie ne repose sur aucune base scientifique, et d'autre part, son principe de dilution fait que pour la plupart des spécialités, une loi fondamentale de la chimie indique qu'il ne peut pas y avoir plus d'une molécule active tous les dix ou vingt tubes de (soit disant) médicament (d'ou, il y a une petite vingtaine d'années, une célèbre controverse sur la prétendue mémoire de l'eau, qui, si elle s'était avérée réelle, aurait donné une assise scientifique à tous ces labos qui vous vendent du sucre au prix de l'or).
> 
> L'homéopathie est une croyance, pas une science, elle n'est enseignée nulle part (et pan pour tous ceux qui se prétendent diplomés en homéopathie), et représente si ma mémoire est bonne, une heure de cours (pour mentionner son existence) dans le cursus d'un doctorat en médecine.
> 
> Le seul effet physiologique connu de l'homéopathie est l'effet placebo, mais vu les sommes d'argent qu'elle draine, il est clair que les intérêts financiers qui sont associés font tout (y compris pub, propagande et lobbying) pour empêcher les scientifiques de tuer leur poule aux &#339;ufs d'or !



Moi je ne suis pas médecin, mais si ce que vous dites est vrai, comment expliquez vous que dans ma famille, le vétérinaire qui s'occupe des chevaux de mon oncle soigne leur petits bobos avec l'homéopathie (et aussi l'acupuncture) et que les retours que j'en ai, c'est que c'est très efficace? En tout cas, mon oncle en est satisfait et son vétérinaire, si il est homéopathe n'est est pas moins un vrai vétérinaire.
Effet placebo sur un cheval? Vous y croyez?
Quand à la chereté, je crois qu'un tube d'homéopathie est beaucoup moins couteux qu'un dixieme de milligramme d'une pommade vétérinaire.
Il faut regarder les choses avec pragmatisme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Quand à la chereté, je crois qu'un tube d'homéopathie est beaucoup moins couteux qu'un dixieme de milligramme d'une pommade vétérinaire.
> Il faut regarder les choses avec pragmatisme.



Oui, mais comparé au prix du kilo de sucre (ne te fais pas d'illusions, il n'y a rien d'autre dedans), c'est hors de prix !

Par ailleurs, je ne doute pas qu'il soit un vrai vétérinaire, ce qu'il n'est pas, c'est un vrai homéopathe, vu que ça, ça n'existe pas, ceux qui disent l'être sont autoproclamés, que ce soit en médecine vétérinaire ou humaine !

Par ailleurs, l'effet placebo est bien plus subtil qu'on le pense, il n'est pas indispensable que ce soit le patient qui soit convaincu de l'efficacité du remède pour que ça marche, c'est pour cette raison que les expériences médicales sont menées en "double aveugle"* !



(*) ce qui signifie que ni le patient ni le soignant ne savent s'il s'agit du remède ou du placebo


----------



## Chang (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je le soutiens, l'homéopathie ne repose sur aucune base scientifique, et d'autre part, son principe de dilution fait que pour la plupart des spécialités, une loi fondamentale de la chimie indique qu'il ne peut pas y avoir plus d'une molécule active tous les dix ou vingt tubes de (soit disant) médicament (d'ou, il y a une petite vingtaine d'années, une célèbre controverse sur la prétendue mémoire de l'eau, qui, si elle s'était avérée réelle, aurait donné une assise scientifique à tous ces labos qui vous vendent du sucre au prix de l'or).
> 
> L'homéopathie est une croyance, pas une science, elle n'est enseignée nulle part (et pan pour tous ceux qui se prétendent diplomés en homéopathie), et représente si ma mémoire est bonne, une heure de cours (pour mentionner son existence) dans le cursus d'un doctorat en médecine.
> 
> Le seul effet physiologique connu de l'homéopathie est l'effet placebo, mais vu les sommes d'argent qu'elle draine, il est clair que les intérêts financiers qui sont associés font tout (y compris pub, propagande et lobbying) pour empêcher les scientifiques de tuer leur poule aux ufs d'or !



Je ne m'y connais pas enormement, mais il semble que la medecine chinoise est classifiee comme omeopathie, et si elle ne repose pas sur les memes bases que la medecine occidentale, elle ne peut pas non plus etre mise sur le meme rang que la charlatanerie ...

En fin de compte, c'est une approche differente. La medecine occidentale est une medecine qui guerit, et vite si possible. La medecine orientale est une medecine preventive ou qui agit sur le long terme. 

L'acupuncture, la digitopuncture, les cocktails degueulasses a base de plantes tout ca ... rien n'a ete prouve scientifiquement mais il est nullement dis que cette medecine est un placebo. Les ingredients de base peuvent etre les memes, mais peut etre dans des proportions differentes. Meme si on ne parle pas d'ingredient pour les massages/acupunctures etc etc ...

Qu'on ne puisse pas prescrire sous serment d'hypocrate et sous licence de "medecin" je peux comprendre parfaitement, mais il ne faut pas toujours tirer un boulet rouge sur les medecines omeopathiques quand elles sont "serieusement" dispensees ...

Mon opinion a deux yuans ...  ... Je viens de m'injecter 3 Tsingtao alors bon, les effets de la preventive se font peut etre deja sentir ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Je ne m'y connais pas enormement, mais il semble que la medecine chinoise est classifiee comme omeopathie



Pas du tout, la médecine traditionnelle chinoise n'a rien à voir avec l'homéopathie, qui est une invention européenne de la fin du 19ème siècle, qui prétend que si une substance produit tel symptôme, la même substance, mais à dose infinitésimale luttera contre ce symptôme. Attention, il ne s'agit pas de prévention (comme la mytridathisation, qui consiste à prendre régulièrement de petites doses de poison pour s'imuniser), mais bien de thérapie.

A noter que l'inventeur de l'homéopathie, vers la fin de sa vie, à lui même admis qu'il s'était trompé du tout au tout, mais vu les bénéfices faramineux qu'elle génère, des "disciples" du maître se sont empressés de le faire passer pour fou !



			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> L'efficacité des traitements homéopathiques au-delà de l'effet placebo n'est pas étayée par des études scientifiques et cliniques. Des méta-analyses de l'homéopathie, qui comparent les résultats de nombreuses études, sont confrontées à des difficultés à cause de biais de publication mais aussi parce que la plupart de ces études souffrent de graves lacunes ou contradictions dans leurs méthodes. L'homéopathie n'est pas prouvée scientifiquement. L'absence de preuves scientifiques convaincantes pour appuyer son efficacité et son fondement sur le principe d'un médicament sans aucune molécule active, ont relégué l'homéopathie au rang de pseudoscience et de charlatanisme, ou selon une revue médicale de 1998 : « Au mieux, une placébothérapie. Au pire, du charlatanisme. »


----------



## estomak (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, l'effet placebo est bien plus subtil qu'on le pense, il n'est pas indispensable que ce soit le patient qui soit convaincu de l'efficacité du remède pour que ça marche, c'est pour cette raison que les expériences médicales sont menées en "double aveugle"* !
> 
> 
> 
> (*) ce qui signifie que ni le patient ni le soignant ne savent s'il s'agit du remède ou du placebo



à cette différence fondamentale près que le cheval ne se considere pas comme un patient en attente d'un remède. Il ne regarde pas le vétérinaire différemment du palefrenier.
Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est assez efficace pour que mon oncle fasse faire 150 bornes à ce véto dont on lui a transmis l'adresse après bien des déconvenues avec des vétos qui pratiquent une médecine plus conventionnelle. C'est bien tout ce qui compte au final.


----------



## Chang (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, la médecine traditionnelle chinoise n'a rien à voir avec l'homéopathie, qui est une invention européenne de la fin du 19ème siècle, qui prétend que si une substance produit tel symptôme, la même substance, mais à dose infinitésimale luttera contre ce symptôme.



Ouais, bon j'avais prevenu que je n'y connais pas grand chose. Merci pour cet eclaircissement Grand Manitou ...  ...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> comme la *mytridathisation*



C'est pas une raison pour etre insultant ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> C'est bien tout ce qui compte au final.



Non, car lorsque l'effet placebo ne peut plus rien, le patient généralement meurs de l'homéopathie, car ceux qui y croient ne jurent que par elle !


----------



## rizoto (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77, une citation issue de wikipedia sur un sujet "polémique", ça ne vaut pas grand chose.


----------



## estomak (4 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, car lorsque l'effet placebo ne peut plus rien, le patient généralement meurs de l'homéopathie, car ceux qui y croient ne jurent que par elle !



oui peut être mais en disant ça vous ne répondez pas à mon objection.
A savoir qu'on ne sait pas. Position pragmatique de base.

D'ailleurs, le meilleur médecin du monde ne sait pas expliquer pourquoi tel ou tel médicament est efficace. Il sait expliquer le principe, le mécanisme d'action, mais la raison? mystère.
Il faut être pragmatique. Ca n'est certes pas la panacée, mais ça n'est pas forcément du charlatanisme non plus. J'observe juste que pour mon oncle et ses chevaux c'est efficace, et apparemment, ni vous ni moi, ne savons l'expliquer. Il faut être sceptique mais pas obtus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Pascal 77, une citation issue de wikipedia sur un sujet "polémique", ça ne vaut pas grand chose.



Pas de ma faute si les articles de revues scientifiques sur le sujet ne se trouvent pas si facilement sur le net, mais l'article wikipedia reflète bien ceux qui sont passés entre mes mains !




estomak a dit:


> oui peut être mais en disant ça vous ne répondez pas à mon objection.



Mais ci, à partir du moment où c'est l'effet placebo qui agit, on en cerne très bien les limites, après, le reste n'est qu'affaire de gros sous !

Bon, moi, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, fin du "hors sujet" en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben voilà, même ce fil est devenu chiant maintenant...  :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Soutiendriez vous que l'homéopathie est une poudre de perlimpim?
> Je ne soutiendrais pas pour ma part, une telle proposition.


 


estomak a dit:


> Moi je ne suis pas médecin.


 
Moi je le suis et je ne peux qu'approuver les propos de P77:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je le soutiens, l'homéopathie ne repose sur aucune base scientifique


 


Edit: ce qui n'est pas le cas de la medecine traditionnelle chinoise ni même de la phytothérapie.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Octobre 2008)

Et comme on le dit chez moi, où il y a de multiples petites eaux, 
qui saturaient à Saturargues, à Boirargues, boiron.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je le suis et je ne peux qu'approuver les propos de P77:
> ...



   

quel déconneur ce jp... :love: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et comme on le dit chez moi, où il y a de multiples petites eaux,
> qui saturaient à Saturargues, à Boirargues, boiron.



Et à la Madrague, dragueront


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> quel déconneur ce jp... :love: :rateau:


Ben quand je peux participer a l'entraide et a la franche camaraderie qui font la marque de fabrique de nos forums chéris j'vais pas m'géner.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi je ne suis pas médecin, mais si ce que vous dites est vrai, comment expliquez vous que dans ma famille, le vétérinaire qui s'occupe des chevaux de mon oncle soigne leur petits bobos avec l'homéopathie (et aussi l'acupuncture) et que les retours que j'en ai, c'est que c'est très efficace? En tout cas, mon oncle en est satisfait et son vétérinaire, si il est homéopathe n'est est pas moins un vrai vétérinaire.


Largument est classique : lhoméopathie marche avec les animaux. Il ne peut pas avoir deffet placebo avec les animaux donc on peut au moins avoir un doute. Un raisonnement faux dès le départ car il peut très bien y avoir un effet placebo avec les animaux. Par ailleurs, il faudrait voir si ce vétérinaire utilise _uniquement_ lhoméopathie.


estomak a dit:


> Effet placebo sur un cheval? Vous y croyez?
> Quand à la chereté, je crois qu'un tube d'homéopathie est beaucoup moins couteux qu'un dixieme de milligramme d'une pommade vétérinaire.
> Il faut regarder les choses avec pragmatisme.


Il ne sagit pas de croire mais de comprendre. Si les physiciens disent quil ny a plus aucun principe actif, laffaire est entendue : lhoméopathie est une chimère.


----------



## fredintosh (4 Octobre 2008)

Certains disent que l'homéopathie, c'est de la poudre de perlimpimpin, et d'autres disent que c'est efficace.

Mais ce qui est amusant, avec ce genre de débat, c'est que finalement, tout le monde a un peu raison :

Oui, l'homéopathie peut-être parfois efficace, puisqu'elle fonctionne sur l'effet placebo, et que la médecine reconnaît l'efficacité de l'effet placebo.
Et en même temps, l'homéopathie, c'est bel et bien de la poudre de perlimpimin d'un point de vue scientifique.

En résumé, l'homéopathie, c'est de la poudre de perlimpimpin... qui marche vraiment chez ceux qui y croient (enfin, parfois).

Personnellement, comme je sais que c'est de la poudre de perlimpimpin, l'homéopathie ne marche pas sur moi, mais parfois, je le regrette car du coup, je suis obligé de me soigner avec des trucs plus violents... dont une partie de l'efficacité est, si ça se trouve, obtenue grâce à l'effet placebo. 

Donc, le dilemme c'est :
- pourquoi se priver de l'homéopathie puisqu'elle permet une certaine efficacité sans introduire dans l'organisme quoique ce soit de nocif (contrairement à certains médicaments aux effets secondaires)
- mais d'un autre côté, comment peut-on accepter de payer pour un médicament homéopathique alors que ce médicament ne vaut strictement rien sur le plan pharmaceutique, mais que s'il était gratuit, son effet placebo serait sans doute amoindri.

En fait, le vrai principe actif du médicament homéopathique, c'est son prix ! 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Je ne cite pas le nom des labos pour éviter à Benjamin de devoir fournir mon IP aux RG, mais tout le monde connais le principal, qui fait même de la pub à la télé


Tu fais bien d'être prudent, en effet, et je sais de quoi je parle.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> .../...
> Personnellement, comme je sais que c'est de la poudre de perlimpimpin, l'homéopathie ne marche pas sur moi, .../...



Je sais aussi que c'est du sucre, mais j'en prends quand même dans quelques cas précis (stress, envie de bien dormir, crampes...) plutôt que d'avoir recours à des trucs plus lourds, et ça marche la plupart du temps. J'ai lu d'ailleurs un jour qu'en donnant un placebo à quelqu'un EN CONNAISSANCE DE CAUSE, l'effet n'était que peu ou pas diminué. Comme si le cerveau avait besoin d'un support concret, même inefficient (mais pas inefficace) pour déclencher l'effet Placebo.


----------



## estomak (4 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Un raisonnement faux dès le départ car il peut très bien y avoir un effet placebo avec les animaux.


Le placebo sur des animaux? quelles preuves avancez-vous? C'est du domaine de la conviction, plutôt, non? _De la croyance?_

Sinon, je vous confirme qu'il existe des médecins,- qui en valent peut-être bien d'autres-, qui soignent par homéopathie. Vous prétendez que ce sont des charlatans? C'est une _opinion _à laquelle je n'adhère pas. 
Je pense que tout le monde doit être humble et autant la posture du naif qui se laisse emporter par des imprécations magiques me navre, autant celle du medecin molieresque imbu de sa science me parait dérisoire. L'histoire de la médecine et de ses errements plaide je crois, en faveur de ce  pragmatique postulat.
Je ne vais pas developper davantage puisque ce fil n'est pas le lieu d'un débat.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Le placebo sur des animaux? quelles preuves avancez-vous? C'est du domaine de la conviction, plutôt, non? _De la croyance?_


La croyance na rien à voir là-dedans. En fait il existe plusieurs effets placebo. Le simple fait de prendre en charge des animaux fait diminuer leur anxiété  même chose chez les humains. Ça ne suffit pas à guérir, certes, mais ce nest pas négligeable.

Sur le sujet, lire cette page : http://www.sceptiques.qc.ca/activites/conferences/septembre2003



estomak a dit:


> Sinon, je vous confirme qu'il existe des médecins,- qui en valent peut-être bien d'autres-, qui soignent par homéopathie. Vous prétendez que ce sont des charlatans? C'est une _opinion _à laquelle je n'adhère pas.
> Je pense que tout le monde doit être humble et autant la posture du naif qui se laisse emporter par des imprécations magiques me navre, autant celle du medecin molieresque imbu de sa science me parait dérisoire. L'histoire de la médecine et de ses errements plaide je crois, en faveur de ce  pragmatique postulat.
> Je ne vais pas developper davantage puisque ce fil n'est pas le lieu d'un débat.


Des charlatans ? Non. Ils généralisent hâtivement, oui. Je renvoie à la notion de dissonance cognitive à ce propos.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas, de la dope homéopathique ça marche pas... Quéquette marsouin de l'effet placebo 
Le lactose qui aurait de la mémoire?... Ça se saurait!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

Ou comment envenimer les choses...


Ce qui aurait pu rester une petite pochade estivale va encore enfler suite aux fanfaronnades médiatiques et étatiques... Connaissant un peu la mentalité de certains "écorchés vifs" locaux, ça risque fort de devenir une question d'amour propre dont l'issue possible n'aura pas besoin de revendications le jour où ça partira en couilles... 

Pas mal de choses sont en train de s'exacerber, ici, et ça me rappelle de sales moments qu'on a déjà connus par le passé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En tout cas, de la dope homéopathique ça marche pas... Quéquette marsouin de l'effet placebo
> Le lactose qui aurait de la mémoire?... Ça se saurait!



Ça a toujours le mérite de nous éviter une inflation galopante sur le prix du lactose 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Connaissant un peu la mentalité de certains "écorchés vifs" locaux, ça risque fort de devenir une question d'amour propre dont l'issue possible n'aura pas besoin de revendications le jour où ça partira en couilles...



Sans manifester la moindre sympathie pour l'attitude provocatrice de Clavier, je me demande tout de même ce que penseraient ces "écorchés vifs" locaux si les continentaux décidaient d'un coup que les corses ne sont plus les bienvenus sur le continent, et devaient repartir fissa dans leur ile ? 

Bon, je précise que je me pose seulement la question, hein, que je n'ai aucune envie que ça se produise, et que si ça se produisait, je ferais mon possible pour m'y opposer, au cas où certains nourriraient des doutes à cet égard ! :hein:


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En tout cas, de la dope homéopathique ça marche pas... Quéquette marsouin de l'effet placebo
> Le lactose qui aurait de la mémoire?... Ça se saurait!


Et Christian Clavier, dit CC, n'y croit pas non plus, à l'homéopathie. Comme son ami NS, Il ne prend que dans la haute concentration. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça a toujours le mérite de nous éviter une inflation galopante sur le prix du lactose


On a déjà assez du prix du blé, qui est redescendu sans que les boulangers ne s'en aperçoivent. 






> Sans manifester la moindre sympathie pour l'attitude provocatrice de Clavier, je me demande tout de même ce que penseraient ces "écorchés vifs" locaux si les continentaux décidaient d'un coup que les corses ne sont plus les bienvenus sur le continent, et devaient repartir fissa dans leur ile ?
> 
> Bon, je précise que je me pose seulement la question, hein, que je n'ai aucune envie que ça se produise, et que si ça se produisait, je ferais mon possible pour m'y opposer, au cas où certains nourriraient des doutes à cet égard ! :hein:


Bah, tu sais, les "néo", quelque soit l'endroit, ils ne sont jamais très bien accueillis. Ailleurs, on leur pourri les haies, on crève leurs animaux, on traficote leurs tuyaux.
Les "écorchés vifs" corses sont plus radicaux ?
C'est juste qu'une partie impressionnante des maisons des côtes sont construites sous dérogations corrompues. Mais les Rocca-Serra sont, à ce jeu-là, toujours plus finauds que les plus puissants des continentaux de tous bords... 
Non, la vraie différence, c'est qu'en Corse, on s'ennuie. Aussi, l'écorché vif, qui croit aux légendes inventées par les disciples de Pascal Paoli (la nation corse, la langue corse, tout ça) passe rapidement la vitesse supérieure de la plaisanterie.
C'est un trait caractéristique de l'"écorché vif" de tout horizon. Il vit dans la colère, et meurt dans la bétise.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On a déjà assez du prix du blé, qui est redescendu sans que les boulangers ne s'en aperçoivent.



Un effet secondaire de "la mémoire de la farine" ? 

:rateau:



l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est juste qu'une partie impressionnante des maisons des côtes sont construites sous dérogations corrompues.



Là, tu auras du mal à me convaincre que sur ce point, la Corse constitue une exception


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu auras du mal à me convaincre que sur ce point, la Corse constitue une exception



Non, ce n'est pas sur ce point. 
D'ailleurs, quand on s'ennuie, on est taquin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas sur ce point.
> D'ailleurs, quand on s'ennuie, on est taquin.



C'est sûr... Et ce genre de taquinerie est notre apanage exclusif ; c'est ça ?...
Amalgamée avec l'info précédente, c'est du pain béni... :mouais:

Sinon, L'écrieur, tu es toujours aussi bien informé et tu as une vision d'ensemble qui fait toujours plaisir à lire (concernant ton précédent post) et qui change surtout des conneries pré-mâchées, toute ironie mise à part (mais on aime aussi ça  )...
En attendant la discussion sur le plan d'aménagement de la Corse (PADDUC), et tu le sais, ne se base pas uniquement sur les légendes que tu as citées, et qui nous touchent et nous fatiguent souvent bien plus que vous au quotidien... Veiller à ne pas se faire enfler et bétonner par la simple force du pognon souverain, d'où qu'il vienne, par certains des nôtres qui ne rêvent aussi que de ça, me semble somme toute assez légitime... ce qui change ici c'est que quand on a pas l'impression d'être écouté, on se fait entendre "autrement"... Je le déplore la plupart du temps, mais j'ai pu l'approuver ponctuellement, quand ça me semblait constituer un dernier recours et rien d'autre qu'un DERNIER recours... 
Il y a tout de même une sale ambiance ici en ce moment que je n'aime pas du tout, où tout se mêle et s'amalgame dans l'esprit des gens, pour avoir déjà vu où ça pouvait conduire, et je n'aime pas ça, pas plus que toi... Je te sais assez intelligent pour savoir à qui ça pourrait profiter 

Pour le reste, je me demande toujours comment vous réagiriez et penseriez si vous étiez nés et viviez ici...
On est tellement plus lucide et intelligent quand on analyse froidement les choses de l'extérieur, au calme que peut offrir une vision des choses au téléscope...

Et pour certains, l'argument du "j'y suis allé plusieurs fois en vacances, je sais bien comment c'est"... Ben, on peut oublier, merci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2008)

Suffit de renommer le projet 'PADDUC, MAIS'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

Quand je disais que j'aimais bien l'ironie...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

Le reportage FR3 offre un bon résumé...
N'est-ce pas, François?...


----------



## Bassman (5 Octobre 2008)

J'y suis allé une fois en vacances chez Patoch, je sais comment c'est.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2008)

Un reportage de Fr3 qui fait un bon résumé ? 

C'est toi qui joue la touche humouristique là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un reportage de Fr3 qui fait un bon résumé ?



En l'occurrence oui... Sinon tu veux te taper tout le PDF du projet ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2008)

Nier le problème qui se pose un peu partout, mais certainement de manière plus exacerbée en Corse qu'en "métropole" serait idiot. 

Par ailleurs, je ne prétend pas non plus en comprendre tous les aspects, aussi éviterais-je de proposer la moindre solution.

Toutefois, ça ne m'empêche pas de m'interroger : il me semble que là bas (comme ici), on donne la chasse au mauvais gibier. Je m'explique : ce ne sont pas les "bénéficiaires" des mesures contestables qui sont responsables de la mise en uvre de ces mesures, pourquoi s'en prendre à eux plutôt qu'aux responsables ?

Dans le mécanisme de la corruption, on a toujours mis en avant ceux qu'on qualifie de corrupteurs, en les livrant à la vindicte populaire, mais à y bien regarder, les vrais responsables du phénomène, ses initiateurs, ce sont bien les corrompus, alors, pourquoi s'en prendre aux lampistes, alors que les têtes pensantes, elles ne font l'objet que de peu de dénonciation (en tout cas, ce ne sont pas leurs villas qui sautent) ?

Bon, ça n'est qu'une question posée depuis l'autre bout de la lorgnette, hein !


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique, la télévision couleur régionale. 

Après...

Tu sais, je ne connais pas ton pays, mis à part quelques contacts hauts en couleur avec des responsables étudiants nationalistes, il y a longtemps. Je le connais par lectures et discussions, beaucoup de dispositifs corses, souvent pilotes ou spécifiques, font l'objet d''analyse, dans ma partie. 
J'ai toujours eu le sentiment que les exaltés de chez toi gagneraient à modérer leurs actes, parce que, au delà du folklore linguistique et culturel dont je me moquais, au même titre que je me moque du folklore occitan chez moi, ce qui les motive est une défense durable de leur environnement, et que c'est aujourd'hui plus vendeur politiquement que les armes à feu.
Après, la rhétorique me gonfle souvent. 
Quand je lis que l'arrivée de 50 000 seniors dans une ile de 280 000 personnes est une "colonisation de peuplement sans équivalent en Europe", ça me fait doucement rigoler. 
Entre les 100 000 pieds noirs qui se sont installés en Languedoc après l'Algérie, et les 30 000 nouveaux arrivants, dont un tiers de séniors "européens", qui se pointent chaque année, en matière de "colonisation de peuplement", ici, j'ai un sacré poste d'observation. 
La différence, c'est qu'ils ne colonisent pas notre littoral, mais notre arrière-pays. Le littoral, il est déjà tout pourri. Et le peu qui reste, le conservatoire du littoral, aidés par quelques "écorchés vifs", en Camargue, notamment, arrive à le préserver.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas de la Corse. Parce que la majorité des élus corses y a intérêt. 

Faut résister pied à pied, par le droit, faire casser les décisions, ne jamais laisser les assemblées élues sans surveillance ni répit. Et convaincre une majorité.
Faut les virer par les urnes, ou par la justice coloniale, ces élus. 
Les miens aussi, d'ailleurs.

J'aime bien cette idée. 
Mais à ma décharge, je suis un grand lecteur de Don Quichotte. 









Sinon, en matière de taquineries, dans ma région, on est assez balèze. Plus même que sur la Côte d'Azur. A côté de vous on est des maitres. Et puis on a su garder une vieille tradition d'assassinats politiques, aussi. Ça fait toujours classe.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans le mécanisme de la corruption, on a toujours mis en avant ceux qu'on qualifie de corrupteurs, en les livrant à la vindicte populaire, mais à y bien regarder, les vrais responsables du phénomène, ses initiateurs, ce sont bien les corrompus, alors, pourquoi s'en prendre aux lampistes, alors que les têtes pensantes, elles ne font l'objet que de peu de dénonciation (en tout cas, ce ne sont pas leurs villas qui sautent) ?
> 
> Bon, ça n'est qu'une question posée depuis l'autre bout de la lorgnette, hein !



Cela relèverait tout simplement d'une logique suicidaire dans laquelle aucun mouvement nationaliste ne se risque encore... En résumé : Tu t'en prends à eux, tu morfles grave, mais alors, comme t'as pas idée...
Des gens très respectables, qui ont mis plusieurs générations à accumuler des appuis et "amis" de tous horizons, le plus récent est en place pour encore 4 ans, qui les mettent à l'abri de tout...
Ici on le sait (C'est pour ça que l'interwiew de FR3 n'est pas si mal, mon petit Tintin), au plan national on n'évoque que peu cet état de fait... Ou alors il faut gratter, ce que fait assez bien Monsieur l'écrieur, car il n'y aura pas de sujet là dessus au 20h...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Après, la rhétorique me gonfle souvent.
> Quand je lis que l'arrivée de 50 000 seniors dans une ile de 280 000 personnes est une "colonisation de peuplement sans équivalent en Europe", ça me fait doucement rigoler.



Sans me faire franchement rigoler, en voyant l'impact de ce genre de propos sur pas mal de jeunes mononeuronaux, je ricane tout de même et ça me gonfle autant que toi, sinon plus 



> Faut résister pied à pied, par le droit, faire casser les décisions, ne jamais laisser les assemblées élues sans surveillance ni répit. Et convaincre une majorité.
> Faut les virer par les urnes, ou par la justice coloniale, ces élus.
> Les miens aussi, d'ailleurs.
> 
> ...



Voir le post en réponse à Pascal77... Les moulins à vent ça reste encore abordable...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ou comment envenimer les choses...
> 
> 
> Ce qui aurait pu rester une petite pochade estivale va encore enfler suite aux fanfaronnades médiatiques et étatiques... Connaissant un peu la mentalité de certains "écorchés vifs" locaux, ça risque fort de devenir une question d'amour propre dont l'issue possible n'aura pas besoin de revendications le jour où ça partira en couilles...
> ...


Clavier n'aurait pas dû appeler son pote Nicolas qui a une fâcheuse tendance à démarrer au quart de tour, sans réfléchir.

Pour le reste, même si ces intrusions certes pacifiques dans une propriété privée ne sont pas acceptables (mais il n'y a pas mort d'homme non plus), je comprends que les Corses n'aient pas envie de voir l'île de beauté devenir l'île de béton.


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cela relèverait tout simplement d'une logique suicidaire dans laquelle aucun mouvement nationaliste ne se risque encore... En résumé : Tu t'en prends à eux, tu morfles grave, mais alors, comme t'as pas idée...
> Des gens très respectables, qui ont mis plusieurs générations à accumuler des appuis et "amis" de tous horizons, le plus récent est en place pour encore 4 ans, qui les mettent à l'abri de tout...
> Ici on le sait (C'est pour ça que l'interwiew de FR3 n'est pas si mal, mon petit Tintin), au plan national on n'évoque que peu cet état de fait... Ou alors il faut gratter, ce que fait assez bien Monsieur l'écrieur, car il n'y aura pas de sujet là dessus au 20h...


Oui, il faut rendre à césar ce qui lui appartient.
La violence nationaliste est doublement la fille de la violence exercée par les clans intégrés. 
Elle en est une première fois la fille, parce que les premiers dirigeants des mouvements nationalistes sont issus des grandes familles.
Elle en est une deuxième fois la fille parce que née en réaction à la violence qu'exerce les clans qui occupent les fonctions de pouvoir officielles et économiques, à l'encontre des premiers nationalistes. Qui sont d'abord des écolos avant que d'être des chanteurs de comptines pastorales.
J'ai eu comme collègue, il y a longtemps, un corse, fils de famille bien comme il faut, dont le grand oncle, paix à son âme, était un vieux _renard_. Un bon sociologue, écrit deux bouquins sur l'île de beauté. Et qui sait beaucoup de choses qu'il n'a jamais écrit noir sur blanc. Mais autour d'un bon blanc et d'un peu de saucisson, il avait la langue agile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cela relèverait tout simplement d'une logique suicidaire dans laquelle aucun mouvement nationaliste ne se risque encore... En résumé : Tu t'en prends à eux, tu morfles grave, mais alors, comme t'as pas idée....



Oui, je te crois sur parole, mais c'est la seule voie pour faire avancer le schmilblic, quand un continental est chassé, deux autres arrivent, faire sauter leurs villas me parait une impasse, puisque ceux auxquels personne ne s'en prend en font venir d'autres, en plus grand nombre, pour remplacer ceux qui sont chassés !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et puis on a su garder une vieille tradition d'assassinats politiques, aussi. Ça fait toujours classe.



Ah mais on en a aussi... Sauf qu'on les appelle pas comme ça 
Plusieurs morts violentes au début de l'été et cette année n'ont probablement rien à voir avec de simples règlements de compte du milieu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai eu comme collègue, il y a longtemps, un corse, fils de famille bien comme il faut, dont le grand oncle, paix à son âme, était un vieux _renard_. Un bon sociologue, écrit deux bouquins sur l'île de beauté. Et qui sait beaucoup de choses qu'il n'a jamais écrit noir sur blanc. Mais autour d'un bon blanc et d'un peu de saucisson, il avait la langue agile.



On parle bien du même _renard_ et je vois que tes sources sont excellentes  

Il faudra qu'on se fasse un spuntinu un de ces 4


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, je te crois sur parole, mais c'est la seule voie pour faire avancer le schmilblic, quand un continental est chassé, deux autres arrivent, faire sauter leurs villas me parait une impasse, puisque ceux auxquels personne ne s'en prend en font venir d'autres, en plus grand nombre, pour remplacer ceux qui sont chassés !



Mais c'est ce qu'ils font, Pascal. Dans "l'affaire Clavier", les types ne viennent pas dénoncer et squatter la maison de Clavier, mais le domaine d'à côté, celui de "_Camille_"...
Les gendarmes les empêchent de rentrer dans la propriété du seigneur, donc ils se rabattent sur le pré d'à côté pour pique-niquer.
A côté, c'est chez Clavier. Pas de bol ! 
Il s'est mis près du terrier pour bénéficier de la protection accordée à la maison voisine, et il se retrouve emmerdé. Lui. Un fouettard, un peureux comme lui. 
Mais ce n'est pas lui qu'ils visaient. Et la plainte de Clavier a opportunément rendu inaudible le message que voulaient faire passer les "fauteurs de troubles".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais c'est ce qu'ils font, Pascal. Dans "l'affaire Clavier", les types ne viennent pas dénoncer et squatter la maison de Clavier, mais le domaine d'à côté, celui de "_Camille_"...
> Les gendarmes les empêchent de rentrer dans la propriété du seigneur, donc ils se rabattent sur le pré d'à côté pour pique-niquer.
> A côté, c'est chez Clavier. Pas de bol !
> Il s'est mis près du terrier pour bénéficier de la protection accordée à la maison voisine, et il se retrouve emmerdé. Lui. Un fouettard, un peureux comme lui.
> Mais ce n'est pas lui qu'ils visaient. Et la plainte de Clavier a opportunément rendu inaudible le message que voulaient faire passer les "fauteurs de troubles".



Il sera royal le spuntinu!!!


----------



## estomak (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour apporter ma pierre au débat, j'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre les gens qui font sauter des maisons au motif de luter contre la _corruption._. Ceux qui se lancent dans ce genre d'aventures ne le sont peut-être pas eux, des corrompus? A qui veux-t'on faire croire ça? D'où vient l'argent des poseurs de bombes? Du crime, non? Corrompus, ils le sont jusqu'à la moelle.
La lute contre la corruption, ça n'est selon moi qu'un faux semblant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour apporter ma pierre au débat, j'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre les gens qui font sauter des maisons au motif de luter contre la _corruption._. Ceux qui se lancent dans ce genre d'aventures ne le sont peut-être pas eux, des corrompus? A qui veux-t'on faire croire ça? D'où vient l'argent des poseurs de bombes? Du crime, non? Corrompus, ils le sont jusqu'à la moelle.
> La lute contre la corruption, ça n'est selon moi qu'un faux semblant.



Toi, tu n'auras que la peau, du saucisson... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour apporter ma pierre au débat, j'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre les gens qui font sauter des maisons au motif de luter contre la _corruption._. Ceux qui se lancent dans ce genre d'aventures ne le sont peut-être pas eux, des corrompus? A qui veux-t'on faire croire ça? D'où vient l'argent des poseurs de bombes? Du crime, non? Corrompus, ils le sont jusqu'à la moelle.
> La lute contre la corruption, ça n'est selon moi qu'un faux semblant.



Le jour ou ton emporte-pièce est en panne, passe moi un MP, je t'en prêterais un autre, que tu puisse continuer à juger les choses  

EDIT : grillé par le corse


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

Patoch, t'as raison. Un vrai plaisir de faire avancer la connaissance sur ce beau pays. On va pas la gâcher.
Messieurs, un plaisir.

J'ai pas fini le mien, de spuntinu. Je vais me trancher quelques lamelles de poutargue à ta santé, tiens. 
Sinon, le plus tôt sera le mieux. Chez moi ou chez toi, au premier qui vient.


----------



## estomak (5 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le jour ou ton emporte-pièce est en panne, passe moi un MP, je t'en prêterais un autre, que tu puisse continuer à juger les choses
> 
> EDIT : grillé par le corse



Un emporte-pièce?
Pardon, mais je ne vais pas à Castorama dans une bibliothèque.
Si vous voulez parler des ressorts de la pensée nationaliste, il y'a quelques bons livres très fournis et bien détaillés qui vous renseigneront sur les ferments idéologiques de la Corsitude et vous affermiront dans la conviction que la pseudo revendication "écologiste" sur les lois littorales n'est qu'un prétexte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ... il y'a quelques bons livres très fournis et bien détaillés ...



Lesquels?...


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Lesquels?...


Oh oui, que l'on s'instruise.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oh oui, que l'on s'instruise.




Rhâââââââ ; mais laisse lui le temps de faire sa 'tite recherche, toi!


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Un emporte-pièce?
> Pardon, mais je ne vais pas à Castorama dans une bibliothèque.
> Si vous voulez parler des ressorts de la pensée nationaliste, il y'a quelques bons livres très fournis et bien détaillés qui vous renseigneront sur les ferments idéologiques de la Corsitude et vous affermiront dans la conviction que la pseudo revendication "écologiste" sur les lois littorales n'est qu'un prétexte.


Monsieur, puisque vous parlez de bibliothèque pourrai-je vous conseiller d&#8217;organiser vos pensées avant de les déposer ici ? C&#8217;est peut-être dû à la sieste dominicale mais vos contributions sont, vus d&#8217;ici, semblables à des empilements de mots jetés plus qu&#8217;à des éléments d&#8217;une argumentation construite !
Les livres ne sont pas destinés uniquement à être jetés à la têtes des gens : on peut les lire aussi&#8230;

Pour ne pas en rajouter s'ïl vous venait l&#8217;humeur de réagir à ce message merci de le faire via la messagerie privée.


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

J'ai rien fait, c'est pas moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai rien fait, c'est pas moi.


Moi oui... Je vais même ouvrir un nouveau fil qui s'appellera "Actualités qui foutent la merde... Ou pas"


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2008)

Un corse qui se dénonce est un être à part.


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un corse qui se dénonce est un être à part.



être corse c'est déjà être à part


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un corse qui se dénonce est un être à part.



Insinuerais tu qu'il usurpe sa corsicalité corsitude  corsication 


qu'il n'est pas vraiment corse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et Christian Clavier, dit CC, n'y croit pas non plus, à l'homéopathie. Comme son ami NS, Il ne prend que dans la haute concentration.
> 
> 
> On a déjà assez du prix du blé, qui est redescendu sans que les boulangers ne s'en aperçoivent.
> ...



Toujours efficace le coup du prestidigitateur... La crise économique pourrait être une façon de faire passer le PADDUC avec maestria.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Octobre 2008)

_Siné Hebdo_ cambriolé :rateau:

Des ordinateurs ont été volés. Crime crapuleux ou pas ? Impossible de répondre évidemment mais jai hâte de voir la couv' du prochain numéro


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> _Siné Hebdo_ cambriolé :rateau:
> 
> Des ordinateurs ont été volés. Crime crapuleux ou pas ? Impossible de répondre évidemment mais jai hâte de voir la couv' du prochain numéro



Encore un coup de P. Val !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'homéopathie est une croyance, pas une science, elle n'est enseignée nulle part (et pan pour tous ceux qui se prétendent diplomés en homéopathie), et représente si ma mémoire est bonne, une heure de cours (pour mentionner son existence) dans le cursus d'un doctorat en médecine.
> 
> Le seul effet physiologique connu de l'homéopathie est l'effet placebo, mais vu les sommes d'argent qu'elle draine, il est clair que les intérêts financiers qui sont associés font tout (y compris pub, propagande et lobbying) pour empêcher les scientifiques de tuer leur poule aux ufs d'or !



Mais comment peut-on affirmer des c.. pareilles mon cher Pascal?


----------



## rizoto (6 Octobre 2008)

Encore et toujours la riposte graduee


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais comment peut-on affirmer des c.. pareilles mon cher Pascal?



Tiens, toi aussi, tu es "croyant" (dans l'homéopathie) 

Bon, je sais qu'il se dit que les chercheurs qui ont étudié soigneusement le sujet, et sont arrivés aux conclusions que tu traite de "c.. pareilles", ne font ça que pour embêter les laboratoires xxxxxx, et les empêcher de se faire des cxxxxxxs en or avec ça, sur le dos des péquins naïfs, mais comme ce sont précisément les laboratoires xxxxxx qui sont à l'origine de ces "on dit", je pense qu'il est raisonnable de penser que ces chercheurss, qui ont respectés, eux, les protocoles expérimentaux unanimement admis par la communauté scientifique, sont dans le vrai, et donc que mon propos, qui n'est qu'un résumé très succinct, mais néanmoins fidèle de leurs conclusions, est tout ce qu'il y a de plus censé.

Fin de la polémique en ce qui me concerne, je ne répondrais plus sur le sujet.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Encore et toujours la riposte graduee



Faire effacer d'un trait de plume de bureaucrates ce que les élus du peuple ont voté...étrange conception de la démocratie...


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Octobre 2008)

Une question : ceux qui affirment que l'homéopathie est une "croyance", qui n'a d'effet que "placebo", renient donc la véracité des vertus thérapeutiques des plantes ?

Les scientifiques chercheraient à démontrer les non-vertus de l'homéopathie, mais ce serait l'industrie homéopathique qui étoufferait toute étude pour ne pas tuer sa poule aux oeufs d'or ?
Mais il est où le monopole ? Du côté de l'homéopathie ou du côté des laboratoires de médecine traditionnelle ? Je renverse donc l'accusation ; ne serait-ce pas les labo et scientifiques de ces labos qui chercheraient à étouffer l'homéopathie pour ne pas tuer leur propre industrie monopolitique ? 

Je ne suis pas un féru d'homéopathie ; mais je suis loin d'être un féru de scientifiques obstinés et obtus, et de laboratoires profiteurs, à la fois du marché, des médecins et des peurs des patients. Mettre toute sa confiance et sa croyance en l'Idéal scientifique est au moins aussi dangereux que de croire en et de soigner par l'homéopathie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Faire effacer d'un trait de plume de bureaucrates ce que les élus du peuple ont voté...étrange conception de la démocratie...


Tu sais : notre président monarque, ainsi que ses amis, a une conception très particulière de la démocratie.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2008)

Faut croire.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

Chez moi, les chasseurs, ils ne sont pas cons. Non non.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, toi aussi, tu es "croyant" (dans l'homéopathie)
> 
> Bon, je sais qu'il se dit que les chercheurs qui ont étudié soigneusement le sujet, et sont arrivés aux conclusions que tu traite de "c.. pareilles", ne font ça que pour embêter les laboratoires xxxxxx, et les empêcher de se faire des cxxxxxxs en or avec ça, sur le dos des péquins naïfs, mais comme ce sont précisément les laboratoires xxxxxx qui sont à l'origine de ces "on dit", je pense qu'il est raisonnable de penser que ces chercheurss, qui ont respectés, eux, les protocoles expérimentaux unanimement admis par la communauté scientifique, sont dans le vrai, et donc que mon propos, qui n'est qu'un résumé très succinct, mais néanmoins fidèle de leurs conclusions, est tout ce qu'il y a de plus censé.
> 
> Fin de la polémique en ce qui me concerne, je ne répondrais plus sur le sujet.



Il y a 500 ans, la "communauté scientifique" s'accordait à dire que la Terre était plate et qu'elle était le centre de l'univers.
On a même brûlé vifs d'autres "scientifiques" qui affirmaient le contraire.
On a longtemps cru que l'atome était la plus petite particule existante parce qu'on n'avait pas les moyens de voir plus loin.
Ce n'est pas parce que des choses sont inexpliquées ou non encore mesurable avec les techniques actuelles qu'elles ne marchent pas.


Je ne m'estime pas "croyant", mais si tu savais le nombre d'"incroyants" dans mon entourage qui ont vu comment ma môme est soignée et la voir rétablie en 2 jours en cas de grippe contre plus d'une semaine avec la médecine classique et qui sont finalement passé à l'homéopathie...
Et ne me redis pas le coup du placebo parce qu'un bébé qui a deux mois n'en a rien à foutre du placebo. il ne sait même pas qu'on lui administre un médicament (je lui en donne depuis qu'elle est bébé. Elle a maintenant 10 ans et se porte très bien, merci.)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Chez moi, les chasseurs, ils ne sont pas cons. Non non.



C'est une tentative d'assassinat raciste maquillée!


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est une tentative d'assassinat raciste maquillée!



Si elle est préméditée, oui ! 
Sinon, à la vitesse à laquelle devait rouler le camion, je leur accorde le bénéfice du doute.


Je ne sais plus combien il y a d'accidents de chasse dans la région, ça doit être du genre entre 2 et 5 mortels, et 20 et 50 graves ou légers par an.
Et dans chaque accident mortel, il y a enquête judiciaire.
Juste pour voir si le chasseur mort n'est pas aussi l'amant de la femme du tireur, ou un chasseur à qui on doit quelque chose, tout ça, quoi !


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a 500 ans, la "communauté scientifique" s'accordait à dire que la Terre était plate et qu'elle était le centre de l'univers.
> On a même brûlé vifs d'autres "scientifiques" qui affirmaient le contraire.
> On a longtemps cru que l'atome était la plus petite particule existante parce qu'on n'avait pas les moyens de voir plus loin.
> Ce n'est pas parce que des choses sont inexpliquées ou non encore mesurable avec les techniques actuelles qu'elles ne marchent pas.
> ...


Je ne pense pas te convaincre mais bon 

Il ne vous ait jamais venu à l'esprit que cela pouvait être les médicaments administrés au départ qui pouvaient avoir finalement eu raison de la grippe de l'enfant (en réalité, ils n'auront pas eu raison de la grippe, mais de ses symptômes) même si leur emploi avait été arrêté deux jours auparavant ? Ou bien, que c'est le corps de l'enfant lui même qui a développé suffisamment d'anticorps ?

Est-ce que la science n'a pas su encore comprendre le pourquoi du comment de l'homéopathie et que celle-ci a finalement toute sa validité et que ce sera prouvé par la science plus tard ? Non et définitivement non. Car la méthode de création des médicaments homéopathique est invalidé par toutes les études scientifiques. Je rappelle qu'un simple calcul mathématique permet de voir que la méthode de dissolution a pour conséquence qu'il ne reste aucune particule du principe actif de départ. De là à dire que le néant soigne... Les défenseurs de l'homéopathie n'ont aucune réponse scientifique à opposer à ce constat-là et donc vu que dans leur produit il n'y a rien qui soigne ils sont en mal d'expliquer pourquoi cela "soigne" selon eux. Et ce n'est pas la fumeuse théorie de la "mémoire de l'eau" qui a put leur sauver la mise, même si pendant un temps ils ont espéré.

Ensuite, aucune étude clinique n'est venue démontrer que l'homéopathie avait un degré d'efficacité supérieur à l'effet placebo. Si mon souvenir est exact, il n'y a que les études faites par le laboratoire "bip !" qui disent que leur efficacité est supérieure. Or, pour qu'un médicament soit validé, il faut que dans les tests en double aveugle celui-ci soigne mieux que l'effet placebo. Chose surprenante, je crois bien qu'un tel critère n'est pas requis pour les médicaments homéopathiques.

Ensuite, il faut tout de même se remettre en tête (de façon très succincte, je l'accorde) le premier principe du traitement homéopathique. Samuel hahnemann l'a établi en essayant de comprendre pourquoi la quinine traitait les fièvres. En remarquant qu'à haute dose, la quinine provoquait les mêmes symptômes que les fièvres sensées être soignées, il a établit le principe de similitude (principe assez vieux en fait, issu des différentes tentatives de comprendre pourquoi un "produit" soigne. On faisait parfois un parallèle entre la forme d'une plante médicinale par exemple et l'organe qu'elle soigne). Il en a déduit qu'il suffit pour chaque maladie de trouver un produit qui provoque les mêmes symptômes et de l'administrer à plus faibles doses que celles toxiques (d'où le principe de dilution qui en a découlé). La science a depuis prouvé que ce n'est pas une quelconque similitude qui explique qu'un produit soigne (les principes actifs peuvent se trouver dans des choses tellement variables et provoquer des effets secondaires tellement divers qu'on ne peut prétendre à une quelconque similitude), malgré ça l'homéopathie reste et elle conserve ses défenseurs.

Il est cependant, une chose que je considère comme bien dans l'homéopathie et que la médecine actuelle a un peu trop tendance à oublier, c'est que chaque patient est considéré comme particulier et que le traitement est adapté en conséquence, mais c'est assez difficile aujourd'hui (au vu de comment fonctionne l'industrie pharmaceutique) de doser les médicaments en fonction de chaque personne.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une question : ceux qui affirment que l'homéopathie est une "croyance", qui n'a d'effet que "placebo", renient donc la véracité des vertus thérapeutiques des plantes ?
> 
> Les scientifiques chercheraient à démontrer les non-vertus de l'homéopathie, mais ce serait l'industrie homéopathique qui étoufferait toute étude pour ne pas tuer sa poule aux oeufs d'or ?
> Mais il est où le monopole ? Du côté de l'homéopathie ou du côté des laboratoires de médecine traditionnelle ? Je renverse donc l'accusation ; ne serait-ce pas les labo et scientifiques de ces labos qui chercheraient à étouffer l'homéopathie pour ne pas tuer leur propre industrie monopolitique ?
> ...


 

Tu confond là : phytothérapie et homéopathie !
Bien qu'il y est aussi magouille de labo dans la phytothérapie qui empêche le citoyen lambda de reproduire et récolter la plante dans son jardin et de l'utiliser sous forme naturelle à cause de brevets de labos qui produisent des gélules à base de ces même plantes ...

Cf post du docteur jpmiss.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une question : ceux qui affirment que l'homéopathie est une "croyance", qui n'a d'effet que "placebo", renient donc la véracité des vertus thérapeutiques des plantes ?



Attention à ne pas tout confondre! jpmiss a bien fait la différence entre l'homéopathie et la phytothérapie. Les principes actifs dans les plantes ne sont absolument pas remis en question.

Pour ma part, il m'est arrivé d'avoir recours à l'homéopathie. J'ai pris quelques fois de l'arnica pour des douleurs musculaires après avoir été chez l'ostéo par exemple. Mais je vous avoue qu'après une rando de plusieurs heures, rien de tel que du Perskindol. 

Et pour rester dans le sujet du fil : Le Nobel de médecine attribué à 2 français et un allemand...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je ne sais plus combien il y a d'accidents de chasse dans la région, ça doit être du genre entre 2 et 5 mortels, et 20 et 50 graves ou légers par an.


Comme quoi le gilet jaune tant décrié peut également se révéler utile pour la cueillette des champignons...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Je ne pense pas te convaincre mais bon
> 
> Il ne vous ait jamais venu à l'esprit que cela pouvait être les médicaments administrés au départ qui pouvaient avoir finalement eu raison de la grippe de l'enfant (en réalité, ils n'auront pas eu raison de la grippe, mais de ses symptômes) même si leur emploi avait été arrêté deux jours auparavant ? Ou bien, que c'est le corps de l'enfant lui même qui a développé suffisamment d'anticorps ?
> 
> ...



Vous pensez ce que vous voulez. Je pense ce que je veux.
Perso, je vis sans antibiotiques depuis plus de 30 ans et je suis moins malade que la plupart de mes connaissances et surtout moins longtemps quand j'atrappe quelque chose. Je vois le médecin (un homéopathe) en moyenne une fois tous les deux ans.

Je ne suis pas non plus un intégriste et je ne prétend pas que l'homéopathie soigne tout (et surtout pas les maladies graves). Mais pour les petites choses du commun, tout va bien, merci 

Je n'ai pas besoin de vous convaincre. je le suis, moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une question : ceux qui affirment que l'homéopathie est une "croyance", qui n'a d'effet que "placebo", renient donc la véracité des vertus thérapeutiques des plantes ?



Voilà, en deux lignes, tu as démontré que tu n'as aucune idée de ce qu'est l'homéopathie, que tu confond avec la phytothérapie. 

l'homéopathie n'a rien à voir avec les plantes, son principe est basé sur le postulat erroné que si une substance produit tel effet à dose normale, elle produira l'effet contraire à dose infinitésimale. donc, par exemple, pour te soigner d'une intoxication au pyralène (assez à la mode en ce moment sur les bords de Seine ), l'homéopathie te ferait absorber du pyralène dilué, mélangé avec du sucre (bon, ça, ils n'ont pas osé, mais c'est le principe).

Là ou le bas blesse, ce sont les taux de dilution. Une bonne partie des médicaments homéopathiques est, par exemple, à 16CH, ce qui signifie qu'un gramme de principe actif est dilué 1000 fois 16 fois de suite, soit 10 puissance 48 fois (un suivi de 48 zéros). Reprends donc ton livre de chimie, et regarde le chapître qui parle du nombre d'Avogadro (de mémoire 6,022 et quelques décimales x par 10 puissance 23, soit entre 24 et 25 ordres de grandeur plus élevé qu'une dilution à 16CH), tu verra ainsi qu'il ne peut pas y avoir ne serait-ce qu'une seule particule de substance active par tube de granulés à ce niveau de dilution !

Au delà de 7CH, il ne peut plus y avoir une particule active pour chaque gramme de médicament.

Avant de taxer les scientifiques de fantoches à la solde des laboratoires pharmaceutiques, tu ferais bien de savoir de quoi il retourne !

A ce sujet, les labos pharmaceutiques, ils ont en moyenne 10 années de recherche et développement à financer pour mettre un médicament sur le marché, les labos homéopathiques, eux, ils mettent des granules de sucre dans de petits tubes, et les mettent directement sur le marché, leurs seuls frais de recherche et développement, c'est de trouver les noms à la con qu'ils vont mettre sur les étiquettes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Voilà, en deux lignes, tu as démontré que tu n'as aucune idée de ce qu'est l'homéopathie, que tu confond avec la phytothérapie.
> 
> l'homéopathie n'a rien à voir avec les plantes, son principe est basé sur le postulat erroné que si une substance produit tel effet à dose normale, elle produira l'effet contraire à dose infinitésimale. donc, par exemple, pour te soigner d'une intoxication au pyralène (assez à la mode en ce moment), l'homéopathie te ferait absorber du pyralène dilué, mélangé avec du sucre.
> 
> Là ou le bas blesse, ce sont les taux de dilution. Une grande partie des médicaments homéopathiques est, par exemple, à 16CH, ce qui signifie qu'un gramme de principe actif est dilué 1000 fois 16 fois de suite, soit 10 puissance 48 fois (un suivi de 48 zéros). Reprends donc ton livre de chimie, et regarde le chapître qui parle du nombre d'Avogadro (de mémoire 6,022 et quelques décimales x par 10 puissance 23, soit entre 24 et 25 ordres de grandeur plus élevé qu'une dilution à 16CH), tu verra ainsi qu'il ne peut pas y avoir ne serait-ce qu'une seule particule de substance active par tube de granulés à ce niveau de dilution !



Intéressant. Surtout quand on sait que la presque totalité de l'homéopathie est en 4CH.
On tombe donc à 10 puissance 12 et là ton raisonnement ne tient plus parce qu'on est sous la constante.
Même en 5CH qui est assez courant on est encore en dessous...

Et une fois de plus. Ce qui n'est pas mesurable n'est pas inexistant pour autant, comme je te le disais plus haut mais sur lequel tu ne réponds pas.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2008)

à trop manger de salade ma foi on chope la chiasse


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les labos homéopathiques, eux, ils mettent des granules de sucre dans de petits tubes, et les mettent directement sur le marché, leurs seuls frais de recherche et développement, c'est de trouver les noms à la con qu'ils vont mettre sur les étiquettes !



Voila un argument bien constructif pour lequel, bien évidemment tu vas nous citer une source fiable... :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Encore et toujours la riposte graduee



La réponse de la Commission européenne.
«*Mise à jour, 15h :* Martin Seylmar, porte-parle de la Commission européenne pour les questions touchant à la société de l'information et des médias, indique aujourd'hui à Clubic.com que l'institution a bien pris connaissance de la lettre envoyée par Nicolas Sarkozy. Il y rappelle que l'amendement 138 a été adopté à une large majorité, et que la Commission européenne respecte le choix fait par le parlement.

 « _Du point de vue de la Commission, cet amendement est un rappel important de principes légaux clé, inhérents à l'ordre légale de l'Union européenne, et tout particulièrement des droits fondamentaux du citoyen. Le texte de cet amendement est délibérément rédigé de manière à laisser aux Etats membres la latitude nécessaire à l'obtention d'un équilibre entre certains droits fondamentaux, en l'occurrence le droit au respect de la vie privée, le droit à la propriété et des recours efficaces et le droit à liberté d'information et d'expression_ », explique Martin Seylmar.

 « _La Commission comprend que ce problème est d'une importance politique certaine en France, où se prépare une loi qui propose l'instauration d'une nouvelle Autorité nationale de l'Internet qui pourrait avoir un rôle de surveillance et éventuellement de restriction de la connexion à Internet des Français_ », poursuit-il, avant d'inviter le gouvernement à discuter de cette question avec les 26 autres Etats membres.

Interprétation ? Par la voix de leur représentant, Martin Seylmar, Viviane Reding et José Manuel Barroso accusent réception du message, mais ne semblent pas enclins à donner suite à la requête. La bataille se jouera donc maintenant au niveau du Conseil de l'Union, puis de la seconde lecture du texte au Parlement européen.»


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Intéressant. Surtout quand on sait que la presque totalité de l'homéopathie est en 4CH.



Alors, il ont du prendre en compte lune partie des critiques faites à leur encontre, parce que lorsque j'ai eu à en connaître, dans les années 80, on ne trouvait rien en dessous de 8CH, et la majorité était à 12 ou 16.

Pour les sources fiables, niveau recherche et développement, rien de plus facile, c'est la législation en vigueur !

Et pour le "non mesurable", je ne te répond pas, car tout est mesurable, et ni l'eau ni le sucre n'ont de mémoire, on a donc mesuré ce qu'il pouvait y avoir, et ce qu'il ne pouvait pas y avoir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il ont du prendre en compte lune partie des critiques faites à leur encontre, parce que lorsque j'ai eu à en connaître, dans les années 80, on ne trouvait rien en dessous de 8CH, et la majorité était à 12 ou 16.
> 
> Pour les sources fiables, niveau recherche et développement, rien de plus facile, c'est la législation en vigueur !
> 
> Et pour le "non mesurable", je ne te répond pas, car tout est mesurable, et ni l'eau ni le sucre n'ont de mémoire, on a donc mesuré ce qu'il pouvait y avoir, et ce qu'il ne pouvait pas y avoir.




1. Faux. Je prends de l'homéopathie depuis tout petit, et c'est rarement au dessus de 4 ou 5CH. Le reste est extrêmement rare et l'a toujours été.
Faut se renseigner

2. M'étonnerait que la législation en vigueur affirme comme toi que  (je cite) "les labos homéopathiques, eux, ils mettent des granules de sucre dans de petits tubes, et les mettent directement sur le marché, leurs seuls frais de recherche et développement, c'est de trouver les noms à la con qu'ils vont mettre sur les étiquettes !"
C'est pas de l'argument ça.


3 Tu devrais essayer. Je parle de mesurable avec les moyens actuels comme plus petit que l'atome n'était pas mesurable jusqu'à ce qu'on y arrive...
Dans le même style on a encore aujourd'hui des particules non mesurables et qui pourtant ont une existence prouvée scientifiquement. On arrivera certainement un jour à les mesurer parce qu'on aura le matériel nécessaire mais aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas.
Une explication peut-être ou tu penses que parce qu'on ne peut pas les mesurer elles n'existent pas?
Prenons par exemple le photon dont la masse est nulle. Est-ce qu'il n'existe pas pour autant ou est-ce qu'il n'y a que chez toi qu'il n'y a pas de lumière?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je prends de l'homéopathie depuis tout petit, et c'est rarement au dessus de 4 ou 5CH.


Ah... C'est pour ça que tu es toujours aussi choupinet ?...  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... C'est pour ça que tu es toujours aussi choupinet ?...  :love:


:love::love::love:


----------



## estomak (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il ont du prendre en compte lune partie des critiques faites à leur encontre, parce que lorsque j'ai eu à en connaître, dans les années 80, on ne trouvait rien en dessous de 8CH, et la majorité était à 12 ou 16.
> 
> Pour les sources fiables, niveau recherche et développement, rien de plus facile, c'est la législation en vigueur !
> 
> Et pour le "non mesurable", je ne te répond pas, car tout est mesurable, et ni l'eau ni le sucre n'ont de mémoire, on a donc mesuré ce qu'il pouvait y avoir, et ce qu'il ne pouvait pas y avoir.




Il existe autant de sites pro homéopathie, ou toutes les études sur lesquelles vous vous appuyez sont savamment démontées, notamment sur la question de ce qu'est un placebo, que de sites anti-homéopathie, vous l'aurez noté. Difficile de se faire un jugement.

Un petit article bienvenu pour alimenter votre réflexion non pas en faveur de, ou contre, mais sur la question de la méconnaissance que nous avons de son mode d'action.
Extrait.
Le mystère de l'homéopathie élucidé ?
Objet de vives controverses, l'homéopathie n'en finit pourtant pas de faire des adeptes. Malgré cet étonnant succès, le principe de dilution reste scientifiquement irrecevable. Même si une découverte coréenne vient relancer le débat.
- à suivre dans
http://www.doctissimo.fr/html/sante/mag_2003/sem02/mag0815/sa_4837_homeopathie_mystere_elucide.htm


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

D'ailleurs et pour clore là dessus, le CH, n'est pas une dilution au millième, mais au centième ce qui invalide totalement les calculs et affirmations de Pascal dans lequel je me suis moi même laissé emporter sans faire attention.
On a donc pour une dilution à 4 CH: 10 puissance 8
Donc là, c'est encore mesurable ou pas?
Oui, selon la théorie d'Avogadro.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La réponse de la Commission européenne.
> «*Mise à jour, 15h :* Martin Seylmar, porte-parle de la Commission européenne pour les questions touchant à la société de l'information et des médias, indique aujourd'hui à Clubic.com que l'institution a bien pris connaissance de la lettre envoyée par Nicolas Sarkozy. Il y rappelle que l'amendement 138 a été adopté à une large majorité, et que la Commission européenne respecte le choix fait par le parlement.
> 
> « _Du point de vue de la Commission, cet amendement est un rappel important de principes légaux clé, inhérents à l'ordre légale de l'Union européenne, et tout particulièrement des droits fondamentaux du citoyen. Le texte de cet amendement est délibérément rédigé de manière à laisser aux Etats membres la latitude nécessaire à l'obtention d'un équilibre entre certains droits fondamentaux, en l'occurrence le droit au respect de la vie privée, le droit à la propriété et des recours efficaces et le droit à liberté d'information et d'expression_ », explique Martin Seylmar.
> ...






Je vais traduire. 

Acte 1. 
Au milieu d'une discussion super importante, les députés européens mobilisés sur le sujet de la loi dite HADOPI, votent, à une majorité écrasante, un amendement qui dit que, sauf en cas de terrorisme et de supers trucs chiants, il faut considérer l'accès à l'internet comme l'accès à un vecteur d'expression et d'information, et que donc on peut pas le couper sans qu'un juge y mette son nez.
Donc la riposte graduée d'Albanel marche plus.

Acte 2.
Albanel elle dit "meuh non, j'ai même pas perdu, pis on s'en cogne, c'est même pas ça qui est dit".
Le porte-flingue de l'Elysée, il dit "salauds d'européens, on va faire passer le texte au final en urgence". Ce qui, en jargon parlementaire, veut dire : sans discussion ni vote.
Viviane Reding, la commissaire à la société de l'information et des médias, dit :"on va retirer l'amendement, vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir".
Le président de l'union européenne du moment écrit donc au président de la commission européenne pour lui dire qu'en tant que chef de la France, il voudrait que la commission elle foute la pàtée à ce parlement de jean-foutre, et qu'elle efface l'amendement.

Acte 3.
Manuel Baroso, le patron de la commission, il fait dire par son porte-parole que :

"_Nicolas,
J'ai bien reçu ta lettre. 
Je voudrais te dire que je vais pas me mettre en guerre avec le parlement européen juste parce que t'es pote avec VivLundi.
Comme c'est toi qui a les clés, je te suggère de voir si tous tes potes des autres pays ont envie de partir en guerre contre le parlement européen élu au suffrage universel, tout ça parce que t'es mariée avec Clara.
Et pis quand vous êtes tous d'accord, tu me laisses un message sur le répondeur, ok ?

Allez, la bez, nico. Et bises à ta femme. _"


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Comme c'est facile à comprendre la politique avec toi :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme c'est facile à comprendre la politique avec toi :love:



Ben oui... Y'en a  qui ont un genre de don pour ça...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais traduire.



Tu sais, je te boulerais bien pour cette si lumineuse traduc'...  :love: 

...malheureusement je ne puis pas.    :rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

Le coup du répondeur n'est pas de moi, mais de mon ami joanes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu sais, je te boulerais bien pour cette si lumineuse traduc'...  :love:
> 
> ...malheureusement je ne puis pas.    :rose:


Moi si. 

Et je l'ai fait pour nous 2.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le coup du répondeur n'est pas de moi, mais de mon ami joanes.



Il a été dûment remercié.  



iDuck a dit:


> Moi si.
> 
> Et je l'ai fait pour nous 2.



A charge de revanche.


----------



## macpacman (6 Octobre 2008)

Je vous envoie ce lien un peu tard, mais j'ai pas pu avant.

http://www.nantes.maville.com/actu/bapteme-trimaran-banque-populaire-v-photos-3.php?idGalerie=1616

La flotte des Pen Duick rassemblée, ça, c'est beau.
Les navires du Navigateur par excellence!
pour moi, les maxi trimarans à côté, vraiment c'est secondaire. Les Pen Duick ont une histoire. Pour les maxitri on verra quand ils en auront une, mais j'en doute.

C'est marrant parce que je suis allé voir ces navires le premier jour. Le trimaran Banque Populaire faisait gros à côté des Pen Duick, mais dès le lendemain il semblait avoir rétréci. A côté de son petit frère il fait vraiment moucheron.
Ce qui m'a fait plaisir c'est d'entendre que ce géant n'est pas destiné à faire des régates mais simplement de montrer sa puissance en faisant péter tous les records.
C'est un tout autre regard.
C'est le bateau qu'on va regarder mais pas ceux qui sont dessus.
Quand on regarde un Pen Duick par contre, on voit Tabarly dessus.
Ce gars là est le seul mec qui a dû aller expliquer aux gens qu'il avait gagné, tellement on ne s'attendait pas à voir arriver quelqu'un si tôt. C'est fort, non?


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais traduire.



Une petite suite, dans Libé Labo, l'interview de Cohn-Bendit, en audio. Il raconte une anecdote amusante.
le vote de l'amendement 138 s'est fait "à l'oral", une procédure simplifiée, quand une majorité écrasante est d'accord.
Pour empêcher un vote à l'oral, et faire un vote à bulletin secret, il faut que 10% des députés européens s'y opposent.
Quel est l'intérêt ? Gagner du temps, et permettre aux lobbys de retourner des députés dans le secret de l'isoloir.
Jacques Toubon, ex-ministre de la Culture de Jacques Chirac, mais toujours député européen, a joué les petits soldats pour mobiliser les 78 députés nécessaires. Il n'en a trouvé que 20. 20 UMP. Tous les non-français ont décliné l'offre.


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Une petite suite, dans Libé Labo, l'interview de Cohn-Bendit, en audio. Il raconte une anecdote amusante.
> le vote de l'amendement 138 s'est fait "à l'oral", une procédure simplifiée, quand une majorité écrasante est d'accord.
> Pour empêcher un vote à l'oral, et faire un vote à bulletin secret, il faut que 10% des députés européens s'y opposent.
> Quel est l'intérêt ? Gagner du temps, et permettre aux lobbys de retourner des députés dans le secret de l'isoloir.
> Jacques Toubon, ex-ministre de la Culture de Jacques Chirac, mais toujours député européen, a joué les petits soldats pour mobiliser les 78 députés nécessaires. Il n'en a trouvé que 20. 20 UMP. Tous les non-français ont décliné l'offre.



marrant, marrant... Je ne sais pas !

Quand on voit l'energie depensee et les moyens utilises pour contrer cette amendement. Je n'ose imaginer les moyens pour des sujets plus strategique (Energie, pollution, agriculture, sante...)

Il y a de quoi s'inquieter !!? :afraid::afraid::modo:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au bout dans le ridicule 



> A Paris, les partisans de la riposte graduée ne désarment pas. Dirigeant un groupe de travail UMP sur le sujet à l'Assemblée nationale, le député de Seine-et-Marne Franck Riester souhaite que l'on adopte au plus vite le texte Création & Internet. "Le processus d'adoption du texte européen va prendre des années. Il faut donc continuer à avancer notre projet de loi et faire du lobbying auprès de nos partenaires, notamment l'Allemagne et la Grande-Bretagne, pour les convaincre du bien-fondé de notre position", explique cet élu de 34 ans.
> Une position qui était peu ou prou celle du ministère de la Culture jusqu'à présent. Pour Franck Riester, il y a urgence car le dispositif actuel de lutte contre le piratage -qui assimile le téléchargement à de la contrefaçon, punie de 3 ans d'emprisonnement et d'une amende de 300 000 euros- ne serait pas applicable. "Ce qui est en jeu, c'est tout l'avenir de la création, de la filière musicale et cinématographique en France. Partout, où il y des libertés, il faut de la régulation."
> Le 25 septembre, déjà, le porte-parole de l'UMP Frédéric Lefebvre avait réclamé l'inscription au plus vite du projet de loi de Christine Albanel à l'ordre du jour de l'Assemblée nationale.



En clair, puisque l'adoption de ce satané amendement prendra plusieurs années, profitons-en pour envoyer Bruxelles se faire f**** et faire quand même passer notre loi.

Ensuite, on fera des pieds et des mains pour faire adopter cette loi par les autres pays membres de l'UE. Et si les autres en font une aussi, Bruxelles ne pourra plus retoquer la nôtre. Sinon, ce sera toujours ça de gagner.


----------



## macpacman (7 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> lorsque j'ai mis mon post précédent, je pensais être dans "actualité amusante ou pas" !



Comme quoi je suis pas le seul à me planter. Nobody's perfect. Il y a même des accros à MacGé qui se paument un peu des fois

Bonne soirée à toutezéatousse 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> _Décidément, notre pays vire à une dictature style "franquiste" !_
> 
> Tu as des trucs à te reprocher ?...




de toute façon, tout le monde sait bien que des trucs comme ça ne marcheront jamais, il y a des ripoux partout 
 restons zen et tout ira bien


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2008)

Si tu faisais des citations "correctes", ça arrangerait un peu notre lecture...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Midori, la plante qui blogue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2008)

Y'a bien des courges qui postent ici...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a bien des courges qui postent ici...



'foiré    :love:


----------



## Ana Lara (7 Octobre 2008)

_Et ce genre d&#8217;actu a toute sa place dans les annonces « emploi » de macgénération_


----------



## Ana Lara (8 Octobre 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> _Et ce genre dactu a toute sa place dans les annonces « emploi » de macgénération_



De me corriger aussi rapidos!:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2008)

Mesdemoiselles, il semblerait que le PDG de Skyrock soit en pleine phase de recrutement 

Bon, je préfère en  qu'en , mais  :mouais: quand même, :hein:


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi sont skyblog ?


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a bien des courges qui postent ici...


MDR (plus de cdb en stock)


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2008)

Il tue son amant et le cuisine à l'huile d'olive


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2008)

bon apetit bien sur


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Il tue son amant et le cuisine à l'huile d'olive



Sans doute le "cousin anglais" de la famille !






  ​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Il tue son amant et le cuisine à l'huile d'olive



Le régime méditerranéen c'est le meilleur pour la santé.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

Certes, mais on ne fait pas frire la viande rouge.
Ou alors en fondue savoyarde.


----------



## rizoto (9 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Certes, mais on ne fait pas frire la viande rouge.
> Ou alors en fondue savoyarde.



Tu fais cuire la viande rouge dans du fromage fondu toi ?  

Ca me rappelle un tentative dessatreuse de cote de porc au chocolat :afraid::hosto:


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu fais cuire la viande rouge dans du fromage fondu toi ?
> 
> Ca me rappelle un tentative dessatreuse de cote de porc au chocolat :afraid::hosto:



Pardon. En raclette bourguignonne !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Il tue son amant et le cuisine à l'huile d'olive


Les premiers effets de la crise : il n'y a plus rien à manger alors on fait avec ce qu'on a sous la main.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Les premiers effets de la crise : il n'y a plus rien à manger alors on fait avec ce qu'on a sous la main.



Mmmh, le magret de canard


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2008)

Tu veux une recette?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Certes, mais on ne fait pas frire la viande rouge.
> Ou alors en fondue savoyarde.





rizoto a dit:


> Tu fais cuire la viande rouge dans du fromage fondu toi ?
> 
> Ca me rappelle un tentative dessatreuse de cote de porc au chocolat :afraid::hosto:





l'écrieur a dit:


> Pardon. En raclette bourguignonne !



Je vous rappelle qu'il est ici question d'un anglais, alors, les "on fait" ou "on fait pas", en matière de tradition culinaire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu veux une recette?




Vous êtes méchants avec moi  

edit : et puis c'est pas un potiron en plus . 

P.S :


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2008)

Riposte graduée: une nouvelle parade à l'amendement 138.


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2008)

J'aurai jamais imaginé que cela fut possible de nos jours: du porno _en salle_ :rateau:
_Personnes averties (toutes sortes de films ) et personnes majeures évidemment._


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> J'aurai jamais imaginé que cela fut possible de nos jours: du porno _en salle_ :rateau:
> _Personnes averties (toutes sortes de films ) et personnes majeures évidemment._


 
L'exception culturelle française sans doute.   En Suisse ça n'est pas forcément répandu, mais habituel qu'une ville dispose d'un cinéma réservé au porno.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> J'aurai jamais imaginé que cela fut possible de nos jours: du porno _en salle_ :rateau:
> _Personnes averties (toutes sortes de films ) et personnes majeures évidemment._



Du porno en salle, il y en a encore. A Paris, au Berverley, par exemple. L'un des derniers cinémas X de France. La fiscalité et la concurrence de la vidéo, puis de l'internet, ont tué ce petit commerce si sympathique.
Le Berverley fait plutôt dans le rétro. Normal, plus aucun film n'est produit en 35. Sauf quelques indépendants arty, qui font le gros de l'affiche du festival.
Après, tu trouves du porno en salle sur des soirées spéciales, par l'intermédiaire de clubs d'amateurs. Mais là encore, on trouve surtout de la vidéo-projection. Et très rarement, une salle indépendante qui joue le jeu sur une ou des projections, assez confidentielles.
Là, ça se passe chez Mocky, notre plus talentueux emmerdeur. Ça aurait du se passer à l'Action Christine au mois de juin, et ça a ... capoté ! :rateau:





WebOliver a dit:


> L'exception culturelle française sans doute.   En Suisse ça n'est pas forcément répandu, mais habituel qu'une ville dispose d'un cinéma réservé au porno.



Faut croire qu'on peut encore faire du pognon avec, chez vous. Chez nous, quasiment impossible.


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2008)

Un saumon atlantique de 7 kg pêché aux portes de Paris

Chirac va pouvoir tenir sa promesse de se baigner dans la Seine


----------



## rizoto (10 Octobre 2008)

ceci n'est pas une crise


----------



## teo (10 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ()
> Là, ça se passe chez Mocky, notre plus talentueux emmerdeur. Ça aurait du se passer à l'Action Christine au mois de juin, et ça a ... capoté ! :rateau:
> ()



Ce qui m'a surtout bluffé c'est que ce soit un festival  Et mixte !


----------



## Valgio (10 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ceci n'est pas une crise



Pour ceux qui serait passé out, cette article est très bien écris et il remet un peux les choses en ordre.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2008)

Zimbabwe: l'inflation atteint 231 millions %...


> Cela signifie que le prix moyen des biens en juillet cette année était 231 millions de fois plus chers qu'il y a 12 mois


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2008)

Pas 231 millions de fois, c'est un pourcentage, ça veut dire 2,31 millions de fois plus cher seulement, ce qui est déjà pas mal, un chiffre comme ça par chez nous, ça mettrait le Kg de patates à 2,31 millions d'&#8364; et une batterie de Mac portable autour des 250 millions d'&#8364;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Dur métier de journaliste


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2008)

Vous r'prendrez ben un p'tit four, Monsieur ?!...


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

.../... Fortis Assurances, de son côté, se dit « bien conscient de la sensibilité du grand public sur la crise financière »..

Et se cogne royalement de vos sentiments, y'a pa d'mal à s'faire du bien, bande de pauvres !


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

Jörg Haider est mort dans un accident de voiture !!!     :love:






_OUILLE !! OUILLE !!_


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2008)

Marrant comme la photo me fait penser à ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

Curieux, comme je trouve indécent de se réjouir de la mort d'un homme, quelque canaille qu'il puisse avoir été de son vivant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Ah merci Pascal je commençais à m'inquiéter...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux, comme je trouve indécent de se réjouir de la mort d'un homme, quelque canaille qu'il puisse avoir été de son vivant




Clair que autant sur le plan politique je trouve pas ça plus mal, mais autant j'en trouve pas moins la réaction de jptk assez stupide...

Autant, se réjouir de la mort de qqun qui t'as causé directement du tort, ou truc du genre je peux comprendre, mais pour le reste... 

La réaction de jptk me fait tout de suite penser à une réaction style communiste "Le grand diable du capitalisme est mort, victoire mes camarades !", jouissive à l'idée de la mort d'un représentant de l'opposition (même si c'est pas forcément un capitaliste, ça me renvoie directement à ce genre de réactions...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux, comme je trouve indécent de se réjouir de la mort d'un homme, quelque canaille qu'il puisse avoir été de son vivant


Idem


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux, comme je trouve indécent de se réjouir de la mort d'un homme, quelque canaille qu'il puisse avoir été de son vivant


+ 1


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Clair que autant sur le plan politique je trouve pas ça plus mal, mais autant j'en trouve pas moins la réaction de jptk assez stupide...
> 
> Autant, se réjouir de la mort de qqun qui t'as causé directement du tort, ou truc du genre je peux comprendre, mais pour le reste...
> 
> La réaction de jptk me fait tout de suite penser à une réaction style communiste "Le grand diable du capitalisme est mort, victoire mes camarades !", jouissive à l'idée de la mort d'un représentant de l'opposition (même si c'est pas forcément un capitaliste, ça me renvoie directement à ce genre de réactions...)



Bla bla bla les moralistes, je m'y attendais évidemment, vous pouvez trouver ça stupide je m'en tape, c'était pas un homme c'était un néo nazi, c'est une bonne nouvelle qu'il soit mort, pour nous tous car c'est aux sociétés toutes entières qu'il causait du tord. 



> Autant, se réjouir de la mort de qqun qui t'as causé directement du tort, ou truc du genre je peux comprendre, mais pour le reste...



Lol... ah ouai c'est sûr que c'est moins débile 

Une canaille, vous me faîtes bien marrer, et Le Pen c'est un fripon aux joues roses aussi ?


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

S'il fallait souhaiter la mort de tous les "méchants" (chacun y mettra ceux qu'il voudra), ça en ferait un paquet à faire mourir. Et la peine de mort collective pour tous les méchants, tu en penses quoi ? 

Qui es-tu pour dire que untel est un être humain qui a le droit de vivre, et untel pas ?

De toutes façons, c'est pas la mort d'un individu, fût-il "éminent", qui va transformer la merde en matière grise dans le cerveau de ses supporters.

PS : personnellement, au fond de moi, j'ai aussi eu comme une sorte de réjouissance ou de soulagement en apprenant la nouvelle, mais de là à en faire un mode de pensée et à le clamer haut et fort...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et la peine de mort collective pour tous les méchants, tu en penses quoi ?



*TROP BIEN TON IDÉE !*!  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bla bla bla les moralistes, je m'y attendais évidemment, vous pouvez trouver ça stupide je m'en tape, c'était pas un homme c'était un néo nazi, c'est une bonne nouvelle qu'il soit mort, pour nous tous car c'est aux sociétés toutes entières qu'il causait du tord.



Avec un raisonnement comme celui ci, tu ne vaut pas mieux que lui, les nazi (ceux d'origine, pas les "néo") appelaient ça "la solution finale", si c'est à ce genre de "protection de la société" que tu penses, ça sera sans moi !



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Une canaille, vous me faîtes bien marrer, et Le Pen c'est un fripon aux joues roses aussi ?



Quoi qu'il vaille (et le fond de ma pensée sur ce point, c'est "pas grand-chose"), il n'en mérite pas de mourir pour autant, et souhaiter la mort de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi, ça, c'est typiquement "néo-nazi", ou "pinochesque", ou "stalinien", ou "pohl potesque", ou


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Octobre 2008)

Moraliste ? C'est un bien-pensant qui se veut "le mec provocateur qui dit les choses qui dérange" sur un forum informatique dit ça ? :mouais:

Que ce mec soit mort sur le plan humain j'en ai vraiment rien a foutre, sur le plan politique c'est très bien, mais c'est tout les politiques et les riches qui causent du tord au monde, communistes comme libéralistes, socialistes comme néo-nazis, derrières leurs idées plus ou moins extrêmes, c'est tous les mêmes...

Même si je maintiens que les pires sont les fachistes et les communistes, faut pas non plus personnaliser toute la connerie des politiques et des puissants dans un seul mec qui dit ce qu'il pense là où les autres sont hypocrites, tous sont pareils alors crier vive la mort d'un mec quand y'en a 100 d'un bord ou de l'autre qui attendent pour prendre sa place je trouve ça très con 

Puis bon, à chaque fois que t'as un exemple à donner tu prends quelqu'un de droite... Mais la gauche vaut pas mieux, c'est pas la droite qui est pourrie, c'est tout les politiques... 
Quoique Bush ou Besancenot ou Le Pen ou même l'autre cruche de Royal et son copain Niconabo, c'est pas parce un est du parti opposé qu'il faut pas le croire, c'est parce qu'il est puissant...

Je suis franchement pas moraliste, loin de là, mais je trouve ta réaction conne, la mort d'un mec au milieu de 6milliards c'est rien, et au milieu de millions de pourris, ça changera rien, pas de quoi faire la fête...




> Lol... ah ouai c'est sûr que c'est moins débile



Ben oué ; si quelqu'un tues mon frère, je le tue et j'en suis content ; ça, ça me parait plus que compréhensible, plutôt du domaine du normal et justifié ;
Que tu soit content de la mort d'un demeuré extremiste et fachiste parmit tout les autres, je peux comprendre mais c'est pas non plus la fête... 


Puis sur l'idée, c'est pas moins con que ce que pensait ce mec...
Il faut pas se réjouir de la mort d'un pourri parmis les autres, c'est plutôt les mentalités qu'il faut changer...
Dans un autre environnement il aurait pu être un gentil père de famille, p'tet même un mec comme toi à se réjouir de la mort de ses "ennemis", alors juger quelqu'un sur sa connerie... Autant tuer toute l'humanité


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec un raisonnement comme celui ci, tu ne vaut pas mieux que lui, les nazi (ceux d'origine, pas les "néo") appelaient ça "la solution finale", si c'est à ce genre de "protection de la société" que tu penses, ça sera sans moi !
> 
> 
> 
> Quoi qu'il vaille (et le fond de ma pensée sur ce point, c'est "pas grand-chose"), il n'en mérite pas de mourir pour autant, et souhaiter la mort de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi, ça, c'est typiquement "néo-nazi", ou "pinochesque", ou "stalinien", ou "pohl potesque", ou




M'en fous il avait qu'à pas commencer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis bon il s'est tué tout seul hein, j'ai pas dit que je l'aurais poussé dans l'escalier, enfin... :love:

*"ET TOUT CEUX QUI PENSENT PAS QUE J'AI RAISON JE LES BUUUUUUUTE !!!!"* D. Super.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *"ET TOUT CEUX QUI PENSENT PAS QUE J'AI RAISON JE LES BUUUUUUUTE !!!!"* D. Super.



Ben j'ai le sentiment que tu vas avoir du boulot, là  


Benjamin, c'est quoi, déjà, le code pour euthanasier un membre qu'es plus montrable ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Dans la charte : section droits d'auteurs des posts.


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

Nan mais moi je me réjouis de la mort de ceux qui incitent à la haine raciale et la violence, qui veulent déporter, exterminer, vous pourrez me dire ce que vous voulez, c'est pas une réaction à l'emporte pièce, c'est réfléchi et raisonnable, je voudrais pas qu'on fasse des camps pour les super méchants comme le suggère avec ironie Didier Super, je suis juste content que Dieu l'ait rappelé à lui c'est tout  C'est même gentil et bon de ma part si on réfléchi bien 

ps : en tout cas ce soir je bois un verre de Chambole Musigny 94 en pensant à mon pote Yörg


----------



## Craquounette (11 Octobre 2008)

C'est malin... Je vais partir comment en vacances moi ??!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais moi je me réjouis de la mort de ceux qui incitent à la haine raciale et la violence, qui veulent déporter, exterminer, vous pourrez me dire ce que vous voulez, c'est pas une réaction à l'emporte pièce, c'est réfléchi et raisonnable, je voudrais pas qu'on fasse des camps pour les super méchants comme le suggère avec ironie Didier Super, je suis juste content que Dieu l'ait rappelé à lui c'est tout  C'est même gentil et bon de ma part si on réfléchi bien
> 
> ps : en tout cas ce soir je bois un verre de Chambole Musigny 94 en pensant à mon pote Yörg



Je suis complètement de l'avis de JPTK.
Ce sale con est mort et c'est tant mieux. Ca en fait une enflure de moins pour nous pomper l'oxygène. Et c'est d'autant mieux qu'il s'est viandé tout seul. Je me réjoui de sa mort de cette façon alors que j'ai détesté l'exécution de Sadam Hussein ou de Ceausescu. Vous saisissez la différence?
Oh c'est clair que c'est pas sa mort qui va faire disparaître les idées qu'il propageait mais au moins en voilà un qui ne les propagera plus.
Moi ce que je trouve gerbant c'est l'hypocrisie "politiquement correcte" qui règne aujourd'hui.
C'est le règne du bien pensant de centre mou qui a contaminé les cerveaux jusqu'a Chalie Hebdo...
Quand Haider faisait alliance avec la droite Autrichienne c'etait un pacte avec le diable. Maintenant qu'il est crevé c'était "un homme politique charismatique de grand talent". 
Merde à la fin. C'était en râclure et ça le reste.

Non les cimetières ne sont pas remplis que de brave types.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2008)

Je plussoie avec JPTK et JPmiss...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi ce que je trouve gerbant c'est l'hypocrisie "politiquement correcte" qui règne aujourd'hui.
> C'est le règne du bien pensant de centre mou qui a contaminé les cerveaux jusqu'a Chalie Hebdo...



Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ps : si ça se trouve les copains, les autres du bar y savent même pas qui sait en fait  :love:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que cela va au delà du problème du politiquement correct, que je déteste aussi dans certains cas.

Je ne suis pas "choqué" par les propos de JPTK, mais je ne suis juste pas d'accord d'un point de vue intellectuel.

Car, émotionnellement parlant, j'ai ressenti la même chose que lui (et que beaucoup de monde sans doute) : "un salaud de moins sur la Terre".

Mais si on se laisse submerger par ce genre de sentiments, alors on tombe dans les mêmes travers que ce fameux défunt. S'embarrassait-il du politiquement correct, lui ? Non.

Quand on se met à se réjouir de la mort de quelqu'un, fût-il un odieux salopard, on n'est plus très loin des ressorts de pensée qui animent ces mêmes salopards (même si c'est sur d'autres critères), à savoir la haine, le manque d'empathie, le cynisme, les instincts primitifs qui dominent la réflexion, et qui selon les époques, donnent lieu à des exclusions, des lynchages, des exécutions, voire pire.
Je me suis aussi réjoui de la mort de ce type, et pourtant, j'aurais préféré ne pas m'en réjouir.
Pas par politiquement correct. Juste par conscience. 

Disons pour résumer qu'il faudrait que ce soit dit avec le talent, la distance et l'humour d'un Desproges pour que je sois d'accord totalement avec JPTK.
L'humour, c'est très important quand on aborde ce genre de sujet "sensible".


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Disons pour résumer qu'il faudrait que ce soit dit avec le talent, *la distance et l'humour d'un Desproges* pour que je sois d'accord totalement avec JPTK.



Attends c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait pourtant 
Mais bon j'ai depuis longtemps dépassé mon mètre, et ça personne ne le remarque


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Attends c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait pourtant
> Mais bon j'ai depuis longtemps dépassé mon mètre, et ça personne ne le remarque






jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Jörg Haider est mort dans un accident de voiture !!!     :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un peu premier degré comme humour, non ? Pardonne-moi de préférer Desproges.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Octobre 2008)

Tss tss tss&#8230; qui a volé le revolver en or de James Bond ? hein ? 

80 000 £ le revolver quand même !
désolé, le lien est en anglais


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est un peu premier degré comme humour, non ? Pardonne-moi de préférer Desproges.








_Les walkyries sortent leur mouchoirs
après l'accident mortel de Yörg_



C'est mieux là ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2008)

Si tu préfères desproges, demande qu'on ferme le bar...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Octobre 2008)

Bon, j'viens de faire quelque petites recherches sur le machin autrichien... Je pensais pas qu'il était aussi pourri,ni qu'un néo-nazi ouvert pouvait faire 40% des scores à des élections dans un pays "civilisé"... :mouais:

J'le voyais bien comme un DeVilliers à l'autrichienne, mais en fait, je maintient ce que j'ai dit concernant que politiquement c'était pas un mal, et même si j'suis toujours pas complètement ok avec la réaction de jptk, c'est vraiment pas un mal...

N'empêche, un néo-nazi ouvertement raciste qui fait 40% des scores à une élection... Ca me reste sur le cul :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

Ça lui apprendra à faire des dérapages.


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'le voyais bien comme un DeVilliers à l'autrichienne



Voilà, j'aurais été bcp plus modéré concernant DeVilliers, bien que ce soit un con fini


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Voilà, j'aurais été bcp plus modéré concernant DeVilliers, bien que ce soit un con fini



Mais lui au moins, il respecte le code de la route. 

Rhoooo, j'ai presque plus de bière.


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

On n'aurait pas retrouvé Le Pen dans le coffre de la voiture par hasard ?


----------



## fredintosh (11 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> On n'aurait pas retrouvé Le Pen dans le coffre de la voiture par hasard ?



Non, mais il aurait déclaré : "J'en ai la larme à l'oeil".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2008)

Faisons simple ; et n'oublions pas de rester concis.... Un enculé de moins ici bas, c'est comme le début des vacances... :style:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faisons simple ; et n'oublions pas de rester concis.... Un enculé de moins ici bas, c'est comme le début des vacances... :style:



J'aurais pas dit mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> j'ai détesté l'exécution de Sadam Hussein ou de Ceausescu.


Ah bon, pourquoi ? Ces 2 là sont responsables de la mort de centaines, voire de milliers de gens. Haïder, même si c'est un sale con, une enflure, un enculé, avec des idées abjectes (là-dessus, on est d'accord), n'est à ma connaissance personnellement responsable d'aucune mort (en revanche, il se réclame de gens (les nazis) qui sont responsables de la mort de millions de personnes).
On n'a donc pas de raisons de se réjouir de sa mort et de dire "bon débarras" et détester l'exécution des 2 autres tyrans, pour lesquels on pourrait aussi dire "bon débarras". Mais on ne va pas non plus pleurer sur son triste sort. Il ne faut pas exagérer.

Concernant Saddam Hussein, ce que j'ai surtout détesté, c'est son procès pas du tout équitable. Or, malgré tout ce qu'il avait fait, il avait droit à un procès équitable. Quant à l'exécution, je suis contre la peine de mort, même pour les tyrans.


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2008)

Rien compris...


:rose:


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2008)

Marina Petrella ne sera pas extradée, affirme le "Journal du Dimanche"


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah bon, pourquoi ? Ces 2 là sont responsables de la mort de centaines, voire de milliers de gens. Haïder, même si c'est un sale con, une enflure, un enculé, avec des idées abjectes (là-dessus, on est d'accord), n'est à ma connaissance personnellement responsable d'aucune mort (en revanche, il se réclame de gens (les nazis) qui sont responsables de la mort de millions de personnes).
> On n'a donc pas de raisons de se réjouir de sa mort et de dire "bon débarras" et détester l'exécution des 2 autres tyrans, pour lesquels on pourrait aussi dire "bon débarras". Mais on ne va pas non plus pleurer sur son triste sort. Il ne faut pas exagérer.
> 
> Concernant Saddam Hussein, ce que j'ai surtout détesté, c'est son procès pas du tout équitable. Or, malgré tout ce qu'il avait fait, il avait droit à un procès équitable. Quant à l'exécution, je suis contre la peine de mort, même pour les tyrans.



je pense que c'est l'exécution qui l'a dérangé, le fait de tuer volontairement et légalement quelqu'un, surtout quand on le désigne comme seul coupable parce que cela arrange tout le monde, enfin je dis ça, c'est mon sentiment surtout, il n'a peut-être rien à voir avec celui de JPMiss.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je pense que c'est l'exécution qui l'a dérangé, le fait de tuer volontairement et légalement quelqu'un, surtout quand on le désigne comme seul coupable parce que cela arrange tout le monde, enfin je dis ça, c'est mon sentiment surtout, il n'a peut-être rien à voir avec celui de JPMiss.


C'est tout à fait ça. Je suis contre la peine de mort pour qui que ce soit même pour la pire des ordures et que soit sur une chaise électrique, au bout d'une corde ou d'une balle dans la nuque dans la rue. C'est ce qui fait toute la différence avec l'assassinat de Pim Fortuyn pour prendre un exemple plus proche de Haider (même si je n'ai pas pleuré non plus pour Fortuyn).
Par contre je me réjoui plutôt de ce que je qualifierai "d'heureux hasard".


----------



## teo (12 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux, comme je trouve indécent de se réjouir de la mort d'un homme, quelque canaille qu'il puisse avoir été de son vivant



On peut ne pas aimer certaines personnes, sans jamais vouloir qu'elles disparaissent plus vite.
Mais il y a canaille et canaille. Il y a décès et meurtre.
J'espère ne jamais tuer quelqu'un par vengeance ou colère et je suis absolument convaincu que la peine de mort est à bannir.

Mais comme pour cet autre enflure récemment disparu, bon débarras, l'air est un peu moins irrespirable aujourd'hui. Ca fait du bien. C'est pas tout les jours et je ne vais pas pleurer.


----------



## estomak (12 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais moi je me réjouis de la mort de ceux qui incitent à la haine raciale et la violence, qui veulent déporter, exterminer, vous pourrez me dire ce que vous voulez, c'est pas une réaction à l'emporte pièce, c'est réfléchi et raisonnable, je voudrais pas qu'on fasse des camps pour les super méchants comme le suggère avec ironie Didier Super, je suis juste content que Dieu l'ait rappelé à lui c'est tout  C'est même gentil et bon de ma part si on réfléchi bien



à titre personnel, je pense que les gens qui sont prompts à se réjouir de la mort d'untel ou d'unetelle par la raison qu'ils ne partagent pas leur opinions sont de la pire engeance qui soit...


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> à titre personnel, je pense que les gens qui sont prompts à se réjouir de la mort d'untel ou d'unetelle par la raison qu'ils ne partagent pas leur opinions sont de la pire engeance qui soit...


100% troll...


----------



## estomak (12 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Mais comme pour cet autre enflure récemment disparu, bon débarras, l'air est un peu moins irrespirable aujourd'hui. Ca fait du bien. C'est pas tout les jours et je ne vais pas pleurer.



on peut savoir en quoi la mort de ce type concrètement, ponctuellement te rend la vie moins irrespirable?. Ses idées seront incarnées dans un autre homme qui aussitôt donc te rendra la vie plus irrespirable. Je plains tes poumons. Il sont soumis à des variations cataclysmiques. Pression, dépressions, asphyxie?

Le sage de base te dira que pour qu'il y ai du bien dans une société, il faut qu'il y ai du mal. C'est indispensable. Sans l'idée du mal, l'idée du bien n'existe pas. Et oui! c'est un peu révoltant, mais le 'salaud' a aussi son utilité.

Se réjouir de la mort de quelqu'un pour des raisons de cet ordre là, je trouve ça "malsain". C'est l'estimation un peu niaise qu'en retranchant un membre "pourri" du corps social, on guérira la société, on fera reculer le mal à tout le moins. Selon moi, tout ça procède d'un arrière fond idéologique très nauséeux.
Le même fond idéologique que celui qui nourrit les pires tyrannies, au passage...

Alors champagne? Pas pour moi. Je suis pas sur de bien savoir avec qui je trinque.


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

La vitesse a tué Jörg Haider



> Le dirigeant populiste autrichien Jörg Haider roulait à 142 km/h, au lieu de 70 km/h autorisés()


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La vitesse a tué Jörg Haider



Donc pour conclure sur le sujet (et donc passer à autre chose), la vitesse à parfois du bon...


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2008)

Les merd'ss Mercedes, c'est plus aussi sécure qu'avant, ma bonne dame :casse:


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Les merd'ss Mercedes, c'est plus aussi sécure qu'avant, ma bonne dame :casse:



sauf qu'il avait une VW  mais on dira ce que l'on dira, après Diana encore un mec en voiture allemande qui a été attaqué par un poteau  ils sont méchant les poteaux


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2008)

Mais non, il s'est heurté au mur de l'incompréhension voilà tout.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais non, il s'est heurté au mur de l'incompréhension voilà tout.



Ou à l'incompréhension du mur


----------



## kasarus (12 Octobre 2008)

Bon, comme je suis quelqu'un de gentil, je veux bien faire le salaud, passke c'est obligatoire qu'il y en ait, alors je me dévoue.

Signé:
Le sage d'acide. (ou de base...)

Tiens, d'ailleurs, pour qu'il y ait des sages, il faut des cons, question de con cept?


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2008)

Richard Garriott : un touriste dans l&#8217;espace






C'est pas le jeu de l'avatar du dessus ici !?  :rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (12 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Richard Garriott : un touriste dans lespace



Un jour ce sera banal, non ?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Un jour ce sera banal, non ?



J'espère bien que je serai crevé avant... :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Un jour ce sera banal, non ?



Oui


----------



## Hérisson (12 Octobre 2008)

Selon le "Monde" de ce week-end la mort du carismatique et détesté J.Heider pourrait précipiter la réunification des partis d'extrême droite autrichienne...

Autre nouvelle plus légère cette fois quoi que...
selon le journal "La Tribune" du jeudi 9 octobre le centre d'analyse des réseaux et système de la NSA vient d'éditer à l'intention des utilisateurs de macbook, treize conseils pour éviter l'espionnage.
entre autre:
éviter de lire ses mails ou de surfer sur internet via un compte "admin" maîtriser l'accès à la webcam au microphone et aux liaison wifi surtout dans les gares et les aéroports pour éviter toutes intrusions.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Octobre 2008)

amen


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

Le problème de l'Autriche, c'est qu'ils ne savent rien de ce qu'il s'est passé pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Rien ne leur est enseigné à ce sujet. L'extrème droite y est donc vue comme un clan politique parmi d'autres parce qu'ils ne savent pas les idées nauséabondes dont elle découle.


----------



## Hérisson (13 Octobre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> amen



heu je crois que le pape est allemand lui


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> amen





Hérisson a dit:


> heu je crois que le pape est allemand lui



Et dieu, il est quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2008)

Absent ?!...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2008)

Ca lui arrive de bosser?


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2008)

Haider, Waldeim&#8230; l'Autriche a encore du chemin à faire pour voir son passé en face. Comme chacun d'entre nous en Europe d'ailleurs 
La vermine brune est en nous et elle ne doit pas passer.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Absent ?!...


Absent ? On maurait donc menti :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Octobre 2008)

*... Ou on coupe la maison en deux... ?*


----------



## benkenobi (13 Octobre 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> *... Ou on coupe la maison en deux... ?*



Et les enfants dans tous ça ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2008)

Ils sont pliés en deux


----------



## Craquounette (14 Octobre 2008)

Bataille juridique autour de la réédition du livre "Les Américains" de Robert Frank...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Les machines ne pensent pas, mais presque...


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

Si on apprends déjà aux machines à berner les humains.
C'est inquiétant...


----------



## teo (14 Octobre 2008)

Les nouveaux Macbook&#8230;
Site Apple&#8230;

Dommage la mise à jour


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est normal que le titre soit "parfaitement con..."


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> C'est normal que le titre soit "parfaitement con..."



corrigé 


en fait c'est 
*
"Parfaitement confus"*


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2008)

Parfaitement conçu, mais  selon des critères qui restent à définir. :mouais: 

Un tel argument de vente, ça incite à consommer


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Octobre 2008)

*Samy Naceri fait encore des siennes* :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Les nouveaux Macbook&#8230;
> Site Apple&#8230;
> 
> 
> Dommage la mise à jour





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Parfaitement conçu, mais  selon des critères qui restent à définir. :mouais:
> 
> Un tel argument de vente, ça incite à consommer



Qui aurait dis à PATOCH' et PonkHead _d'aller se faire un stage chez Apple pour qu'ils se rendent utiles une fois_, et de laisser un peu le bar tranquille ? 

Aaaah c'est une réussite... Bravo... Ca dois riffougner un max dans le staff du Bar  Hein ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2008)

Copie à revoir !...

Vérité ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2008)

Toutes bi?


----------



## benkenobi (15 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Toutes bi?



Et oui...


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2008)

Juste cérébrales..


----------



## Craquounette (15 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas de votre fautes les gars si vous êtes chauves. C'est génétique.

Peut-être que bientôt, le gêne de la connerie sera découvert également. Cela vous fera une excuse en plus...


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Juste cérébrales..





Craquounette a dit:


> C'est pas de votre fautes les gars si vous êtes chauves. C'est génétique.
> 
> Peut-être que bientôt, le gêne de la connerie sera découvert également. Cela vous fera une excuse en plus...


Tant que j'ai l'&#339;il...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est pas de votre fautes les gars si vous êtes chauves. C'est génétique.
> 
> Peut-être que bientôt, le gêne de la connerie sera découvert également. Cela vous fera une excuse en plus...



T'as du lire un peu vite, d'après l'article, les nanas aussi sont concernées 

Bon, les grenouilles, nan, vu qu'on ne peut pas perdre ce qu'on a jamais eu


----------



## Craquounette (15 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as du lire un peu vite, d'après l'article, les nanas aussi sont concernées
> 
> Bon, les grenouilles, nan, vu qu'on ne peut pas perdre ce qu'on a jamais eu



Non j'ai très bien lu 

mais je ne connais pas de femmes chauves ici  A moins que ce ne soit une écrieuse... ou que j'aie une Tata en Corse...


----------



## Hérisson (15 Octobre 2008)

Les grenouilles ont des cheveux...
ça se voit elles ont toujours la raie nette...


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> ou que j'aie une Tata en Corse...



patoch est ta tata ? :rose: enfin quoi Patoch a TATA  (P77 inside  )


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Juste cérébrales..



Quelle déception


----------



## two (15 Octobre 2008)

c'est vrai que pour le trooper moyen ce qui fait office de cerveau, c'est un disque dur, une carte à puces et quelques processeurs... (parfois dans le lot il a la chance d'avoir un core2duo)...  
Donc pour ce qui est de ce type de "plaisir cérébral" c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Arlequin (16 Octobre 2008)

pas bon ça .....


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2008)

Le Grand Prix de France de Formule 1 2009 a été annulé après la décision de la Fédération française du sport automobile (FFSA) de ne plus le financer, ont annoncé, mercredi soir 15 octobre, les organisateurs._ "Pour des raisons liées au contexte économique, la Fédération française du sport automobile a décidé d'annuler le Grand Prix de France inscrit au calendrier du Championnat du monde de Formule 1 de la FIA les 26-27-28 juin 2009"_, lit-on dans le communiqué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le Grand Prix de France de Formule 1 2009 a été annulé après la décision de la Fédération française du sport automobile (FFSA) de ne plus le financer, ont annoncé, mercredi soir 15 octobre, les organisateurs._ "Pour des raisons liées au contexte économique, la Fédération française du sport automobile a décidé d'annuler le Grand Prix de France inscrit au calendrier du Championnat du monde de Formule 1 de la FIA les 26-27-28 juin 2009"_, lit-on dans le communiqué.




Vi !


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le Grand Prix de France de Formule 1 2009 a été annulé après la décision de la Fédération française du sport automobile (FFSA) de ne plus le financer, ont annoncé, mercredi soir 15 octobre, les organisateurs._ "Pour des raisons liées au contexte économique, la Fédération française du sport automobile a décidé d'annuler le Grand Prix de France inscrit au calendrier du Championnat du monde de Formule 1 de la FIA les 26-27-28 juin 2009"_, lit-on dans le communiqué.



en 2010 c'est P77 et moi qui auront mal aux oreilles


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2008)

Le p'tit Nicolas... 

Les associations craignent l'arrivée de nouveaux pauvres...


----------



## duracel (16 Octobre 2008)

La concurrence, on y croit tous pour le bonheur de quelque-uns


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> La concurrence, on y croit tous pour le bonheur de quelque-uns



Dans quelques mois, on nous fera croire a grand renfort des medias que des investissements ont du être fait et les prix augmenteront....


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi !



Personne ne lit ce fil, alors Monsieur 77, fermez votre grande bouche et allez donc plutôt modérer vos sous forums qui sont encore moins lus !  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> La concurrence, on y croit tous pour le bonheur de quelque-uns


Il n'est pas fou Nico. Il ne va pas nuire aux intérêts de son pote Martin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Personne ne lit ce fil, alors Monsieur 77, fermez votre grande bouche et allez donc plutôt modérer vos sous forums qui sont encore moins lus !  :love:



Ben oui mon loup, c'est bien connu, les 134 pages de ce fil ont été écrites par des membres qui ne relisent même pas ce qu'ils ont écrit, et encore moins ce qu'écrivent le autres ! 

Pour mes "sous forums", j'ai rempli ce matin mon cota de 20 et quelques topics transférés (dont 95% dans "Internet et réseau"), la suite à deux mains


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Octobre 2008)

Pour ce qui est des GSM, toutes les études ne concordent pas :

Sadetski & al (Am J Epidemiol. 2008) : même méthodes qu'INTERPHONE, pas de risque accru pour les tumeurs de la glande parotide

Biais positifs et négatifs d'INTERPHONE (J Expo Sci Environ Epidemiol. 2008)

INTERPHONE en France (Rev Epidemiol Sante Publique. 2007 ) : résultats non statistiquement significatifs

Donc attendre avant de crier au loup. Il s'agit de toutes façons d'une étude cas/témoins, donc qui fournira un niveau de preuve moins élevé que le gold-standard "en double aveugle et contre placebo" - mais c'est pas facile de donner de faux téléphones aux gens, ils risqueraient de s'en apercevoir   . Les biais existent et ne semblent pas négligeables, donc vaut mieux attendre les résultats finaux plutôt que de s'affoler.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2008)

Exclusif : une machine à édicter des chartes dans le plan Besson.

Un Conseil pour les gouverner tous, Un Conseil pour les trouver, Un Conseil pour les amener tous et dans les ténèbres les lier.  

Edit: France : le projet Hadopi examiné dès le 29 octobre au Sénat.

Suite à quoi l'UFC Que Choisir a envoyé une lettre ouverte au Président de la Commission européenne.


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2008)

Rions un peu : Berlusconi promet "une lutte sans merci" contre la mafia


Rions beaucoup : Un ministre de Berlusconi accusé de soutien à la mafia

Note : la deuxième dépêche est bien tombée après la première.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Rions un peu : Berlusconi promet "une lutte sans merci" contre la mafia
> 
> 
> Rions beaucoup : Un ministre de Berlusconi accusé de soutien à la mafia
> ...




Ma main droite ignore ce que fait   Mon autre main droite !


----------



## benkenobi (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ma main droite ignore ce que fait   Mon autre main droite !



Ah je comprends mieux tes posts maintenant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Ah je comprends mieux tes posts maintenant...



Mais nan, pas la mienne, la sienne !


----------



## rains091 (19 Octobre 2008)

Enquête en cours sur le piratage du compte de Nicolas Sarkozy:
Une enquête judiciaire a été ouverte après que des escrocs eurent réussi à se procurer les coordonnées bancaires du président Nicolas Sarkozy et à effectuer des prélèvements sur son compte personnel.

Le secrétaire d'Etat à la Consommation, Luc Chatel, a confirmé dimanche l'information donnée par le Journal du dimanche, selon lequel le président français avait déposé plainte au mois de septembre dans le cadre de cette affaire.

"Il y a une enquête en cours, le président de la République a porté plainte et nous verrons, l'enquête suit son cours, l'instruction judiciaire, et nous verrons, s'il y a eu escroquerie, la manière dont les auteurs peuvent être sanctionnés, a-t-il déclaré sur les ondes de Radio J.

"Une instruction judiciaire est en cours et, encore une fois, les escrocs seront sanctionnés", a-t-il ajouté.

Le procureur de la République de Nanterre, Philippe Courroye, a saisi la brigade criminelle et la brigade financière de cette affaire, souligne le JDD en précisant que, pour l'heure, les auteurs et l'escroquerie, qui portent sur "de petites sommes", n'ont pas été retrouvés.

Cette affaire "prouve que ce système de consommation par internet n'est pas infaillible et, en tant que secrétaire d'Etat à la Consommation, ça m'interroge, ça m'interpelle", a ajouté Luc Chatel, qui a rappelé qu'une réflexion était en cours.

"Lorsqu'on fournit des informations personnelles à sa banque, c'est pour une relation de confiance directe qui permet l'accès à certains services de la part du consommateur, ce n'est pas pour que ces informations soient utilisées à tout-va à des fins de marketing, à des fins de recrutement et qu'elles soient divulguées ici ou là", a-t-il poursuivi.

"Je pense qu'aujourd'hui il y une incertitude en la matière, un manque de confiance en ce système et je pense que les principaux intéressés, les banques et les associations de consommateurs doivent travailler sur ce sujet, c'est l'objectif que nous leur fixons", a-t-il déclaré.

(Eric Faye et Yves Clarisse, édité par Yves Clarisse)

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites/en...ge-du-compte-de-nicolas-sarkozy/1037/0/283980


Amusant! Ou pas!


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2008)

consternant...


----------



## DeepDark (20 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> consternant...


C'est parce qu'il aime pô les Suisses 

Il est temps qu'il retourne jouer au poker... :mouais: En fait non 


Je sais c'est facile...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> consternant...


Je confirme :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> consternant...



Consternant parce qu'il arrête de chanter ?  Pige pas, là ? Pourquoi ?

Moi, je trouve que c'est surtout quand il chante, qu'il est consternant :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je trouve que c'est surtout quand il chante, qu'il est consternant :rateau:


Oui, aussi


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Consternant parce qu'il arrête de chanter ?  Pige pas, là ? Pourquoi ?
> 
> Moi, je trouve que c'est surtout quand il chante, qu'il est consternant :rateau:



moi aussi surtout quand il reprend des vieux standards de la chanson française tombés dans le domaine public dans son costume croisé...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2008)

Il arrive pas à dépasser Cali dans mon estime des chanteurs de variétés


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il arrive pas à dépasser Cali dans mon estime des chanteurs de variétés



tu sais que Cali marche ses traces, monsieur se fait désormais acteur (enfin il joue dans un film).

lisez les critiques de presse si vous voulez en plus rire


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il arrive pas à dépasser Cali dans mon estime des chanteurs de variétés





fedo a dit:


> tu sais que Cali marche ses traces, monsieur se fait désormais acteur (enfin il joue dans un film).
> 
> lisez les critiques de presse si vous voulez en plus rire



Je ne sais pas qui est ce Cali, mais si c'est celui qu'on voit en vignette du troisième extrait, son nom de famille doit être "Méro", vu la tronche de chien battu !


----------



## fedo (21 Octobre 2008)

> son nom de famille doit être "Méro"



j'y avais pensé aussi .


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Octobre 2008)

Ne pas lire si vous êtes parano :rateau:

*Votre clavier peut vous trahir*

Ze link is in English, I am navré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ne pas lire si vous êtes parano :rateau:
> 
> *Votre clavier peut vous trahir*
> 
> Ze link is in English, I am navré.



And the considered keyboards are wireless ! 

Je garde mon clavier USB


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Octobre 2008)

La Commission européenne accepte lamendement 138.


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est ce que monsieur hadopi va nous sortir du chapeau, maintenant ?

PPF : Des Japonais affirment avoir découvert des empreintes de yéti


PPF2 : Cochon nioube


----------



## rizoto (21 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La Commission européenne accepte lamendement 138.



Tiens une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tiens une bonne nouvelle


Mais c'est pas ça qui va les arrêter (notre gouvernement).


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2008)

Non en effet.

Riposte graduée: 10 000 emails et 3 000 lettres chaque jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Non en effet.
> 
> Riposte graduée: 10 000 emails et 3 000 lettres chaque jour.



Et bien entendu, toujours aucune indication sur la méthode (légale) à employer pour sécuriser effectivement un réseau WiFi ? Parce qu'à ma connaissance, toute méthode permettant de résister plus de 10 mn à un pirate équipé d'un portable muni du programme qui va bien reste illégale en France !


----------



## Zyrol (22 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et bien entendu, toujours aucune indication sur la méthode (légale) à employer pour sécuriser effectivement un réseau WiFi ? Parce qu'à ma connaissance, toute méthode permettant de résister plus de 10 mn à un pirate équipé d'un portable muni du programme qui va bien reste illégale en France !



c'est le grand retour du RJ45 !!! fini le wifi !!!


----------



## Arlequin (22 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> And the considered keyboards are wireless !
> 
> Je garde mon clavier USB


 
are u sure ? 

"The attacks they developed also worked with keyboards embedded in laptops. "


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2008)

A quand de telles tables au Lou...  :love:



> It's just a kooky, Surface-related R&D project for now, but Microsoft's SurfaceWare holds the promise of optimizing your time-to-alcohol consumption ratio


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2008)

Une taxe sur les sacs plastique à l'étude



z'ont de l'imagination, quand même :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Octobre 2008)

* Bonjour, cest pour un retrait.  Oui, combien ?  Oh, juste 5 millions deuros* :love:


----------



## Hérisson (22 Octobre 2008)

Ca va bousculer les habitudes (mais attention cette taxe n'a pas été voté) Mais dans beaucoup d'endroits en France (Les parcs régionaux et naturels) on ne distribue plus de sac à la sortie aux caisse à toi d'avoir des sacs ou cabats, il reste les légumes, dans les magasin, Biocoop (par exemple) on distribue les légumes dans des sacs en papiers réutilisables, ou dans le midi également sur certains marché on pèse les fruits dans des paniers plastiques ensuite tu ranges ça dans ton panier...
Les sacs en plastiques c'est une question d'habitudes...(mauvaise habitude).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Ca va bousculer les habitudes (mais attention cette taxe n'a pas été voté) Mais dans beaucoup d'endroits en France (Les parcs régionaux et naturels) on ne distribue plus de sac à la sortie aux caisse à toi d'avoir des sacs ou cabats, il reste les légumes, dans les magasin, Biocoop (par exemple) on distribue les légumes dans des sacs en papiers réutilisables, ou dans le midi également sur certains marché on pèse les fruits dans des paniers plastiques ensuite tu ranges ça dans ton panier...
> Les sacs en plastiques c'est une question d'habitudes...(mauvaise habitude).



Oui, mais là tu nous raconte une histoire du temps où on faisait les courses dans trois ou quatre magasins en bas de chez nous, tous les jours ou tous les deux jours ! Essaie donc de faire les courses de la quinzaine pour quatre ou cinq personnes comme ça, allez, disons huit allé-retour au supermarché à 18 Km de chez toi (ben oui, les commerces de proximité, soit ils ont fermés, soit on n'a plus les moyens parce qu'ils sont deux ou trois fois plus cher que le Carchan de la zone industrielle de la ville d'à côté, et qu'ils n'ont guère de choix), donc, je disais environ 280 Km d'essence brulée à cause de la suppression des sacs en plastiques, bonjour l'écologie (oui, j'ai, les grands cabas réutilisables, mais je ne peux pas mettre les produits frais en vrac dedans, il arrivent abîmés à la maison). 

C'est comme d'habitude, on modifie les règles du jeu, en nous disant il y a des inconvénients, mais aussi des avantages, puis, quand on s'aperçois des problèmes que ça cause, c'est "bon, on reviens aux anciennes règles, ça vous supprime les avantages, mais en contrepartie, on vous laisse les inconvénients !


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

Sans compter que les petits sacs plastiques, je m'en sers de sacs poubelles, moi !

Faudrait que je vous raconte l'histoire des sacs plastiques bio-dégradables, qu'ils disent. Ceux qui sont faits avec de la paille de maïs produite à grands coups d'engrais et de modifications génétiques.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2008)

Comme le "_biocarburant_"...
Le Brésil, par exemple n'est-il pas en train de tuer sa terre ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sans compter que les petits sacs plastiques, je m'en sers de sacs poubelles, moi !



Oui, mais ça n'est pas un argument pour, ça, c'est même plutôt contre, parce que je suis certain que, quitte à utiliser des sacs en plastique comme poubelle, ils préfèreront te voir utiliser ceux que tu achètes dans leur rayon dédié, plutôt que ceux qu'ils te donnent à l'il aux caisses


----------



## Hérisson (22 Octobre 2008)

Ca n'est qu'une question d'organisation et du bon vouloir des grandes surfaces.
La différence entre mettre ses légumes dans un sacs en papiers ré-utilisable, le plier en revenant à la maison, pour le ré-utiliser et un sac plastique jetable.
D'autre part dans le parc naturel du Verdon il n'y a pas eu le choix,  les sacs plastiques ont été abandonnés, sans demander l'avis du consommateur, et les familles nombreuses n'ont pas déménagés pour autant.
Et pour tous les otages des emballages ça a un coup, plus y'en a plus ça coûte, bon plan pour augmenter le pouvoir d'achat, c'est de l'alléger... si les industriels jouent le jeu...

En plus avec cette nouvelle loi:
http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-so...r-applique-aux-ordures-menageres/920/0/283773
*Pour info, ce sont les sacs plastiques de caisse qui ont été supprimés dans les parcs régionnaux et naturels.
Quand aux sacs papiers pour les fruits et légumes, ils sont un peu plus épais, on en jette très peu, le but des courses n'est pas de rapporter les fruits et les légumes écrasés*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> mettre ses légumes dans un sacs en papiers ré-utilisable



Tu fais ça souvent, toi ? Bon, pour les légumes, je dis pas (quoi que &#8230; les tomates &#8230, mais les fruits ? Là, le sac, non seulement il n'est pas réutilisable, mais en général, il ne fait même pas le voyage, tu le saisis par le haut, et tu reçois son contenu sur les pieds, parce que 1) les fruits morflent grave dans le cabas géant des courses, et 2) le sac en papier au fond mouillé par le jus des fruits écrasés ! 

Le sac en papier, ça allait lorsqu'on avait trois ou quatre paquets au fond du panier en osier, mais de nos jours &#8230; 

Quant aux habitants du verdon, ben maintenant, au lieu d'utiliser des sacs plastiques gratuits, ils utilisent des sacs plastique payants (voir ma réponse à l'écrieur plus haut), mais environnementalement parlant, la seule chose qui change, c'est la plus grande quantité de plastique dans la nature, parce que les sacs poubelle payants, ils sont bien plus épais, et sont eux même souvent emballés dans du plastique !


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> .../... bon vouloir des grandes surfaces .../...
> .../... si les industriels jouent le jeu.../...



C'est bien la le problème : une taxe, on peut l'imposer au consommateur. Par contre le bon vouloir des grandes surfaces et des insustriels dépend uniquement des bénéfices qu'ils pourront en tirer.
Du coup le gouvernement (celui-la, mais aussi tous les autres, je ne suis pas sectaire ni idiot) va au plus facile.
Parce que la loi du pollueur/payeur, on a vu ce qu'en a fait le lobby des éleveurs de porcs en bretagne, au hasard et pas exclusivement


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et bien entendu, toujours aucune indication sur la méthode (légale) à employer pour sécuriser effectivement un réseau WiFi ? Parce qu'à ma connaissance, toute méthode permettant de résister plus de 10 mn à un pirate équipé d'un portable muni du programme qui va bien reste illégale en France !



Tu m'étonnes, la seule chose qui les intéresse c'est d'en choper un maximum, coupables ou pas, et peu importe la méthode à utiliser pour ça... 

 Riposte graduée: Albanel n'écarte pas le risque de double peine.

Sans commentaires.


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, la seule chose qui les intéresse c'est d'en choper un maximum, coupables ou pas, et peu importe la méthode à utiliser pour ça...
> 
> Riposte graduée: Albanel n'écarte pas le risque de double peine.
> 
> Sans commentaires.





			
				Madame la sinistre a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci a pris lexemple des infractions routières où on peut avoir une amende financière et en plus une suspension de permis de conduire.



L'exemple qui tue !
Elle le sait la dame que l'amende plus la suspension n'est pas une double peine, puisqu'elle est prévue par la loi pour un même délit et appliquée suite aux poursuites d'une seule et même entité ?


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2008)

Faut croire que ça lui est passé au-dessus de la tête.

Edit:  Riposte graduée: Albanel nous explique l'Internet nomade.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2008)

Bilan carbone des déplacements présidentiels


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bilan carbone des déplacements présidentiels



Sarko en prius  
le president qui roule en japonaise, en voila une idee qu'elle est bonne  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Faut croire que ça lui est passé au-dessus de la tête.
> 
> Edit:  Riposte graduée: Albanel nous explique l'Internet nomade.



En plus, l'esprit de ce dispositif, c'est que c'est à tout le monde sauf aux ayants droit, de payer pour la préservation de leurs droits, un peu comme si la pose de dispositifs anti-vol sur les voitures ou dans les maisons était à la charge de la communauté !

Ça pue la corruption à plein nez, ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Sarko en prius
> le president qui roule en japonaise, en voila une idee qu'elle est bonne  :rateau:


C'est vrai que cette idée est un peu bête. Mais pour les déplacements à l'intérieur du pays, il pourrait effectivement privilégier le train et montrerait le bon exemple. Et il faudrait que l'ensemble du gouvernement en fasse autant.


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça pue la corruption à plein nez, ça !



Tu crois ??? 

Ce qui me fait marrer, ce sont les 3000 lettres par jour. ca fait un sacree paquet de connection internet coupee par an. 

Question : 

Dois t-on continuer a payer son abonnement internet si notre ligne est bloque?
Comment ca se passe avec la telephonie IP et la tele? En gros si t'es chez free en degroupage total et que tes ados ont fait mumuse avec Emule. Tu peux te retrouver sans internet, sans telephone et sans tele........ C'est ca?

@ iduck :

Le train, c'est pas assez bling bling...
La prius non plus mais il y a lexus (même si ca reste japonais). L'etat devrait revendre ses part dans Renault et acheter du Toyota


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est vrai que cette idée est un peu bête. Mais pour les déplacements à l'intérieur du pays, il pourrait effectivement privilégier le train et montrerait le bon exemple. *Et il faudrait que l'ensemble du gouvernement en fasse autant.*



Tu y crois toi ?
L'heure est plutôt à la démagogie et au populisme ; faire des conseils des ministres délocalisés, ça fait proche du petit peuple ; mais ça coûte cher, ça pollue, et surtout ! ça ne sert à rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> En gros si t'es chez free en degroupage total* et que tes ados ont fait mumuse avec Emule*. Tu peux te retrouver sans internet, sans telephone et sans tele........




Même pas besoin de ça, il suffit qu'un petit malin muni d'un portable (ou un voisin indélicat) avec l'application adéquate casse ta clé WPA (entre 5 et 10 mn pour casser ces minables 128 bits qui sont le maximum que la loi nous autorise) et se serve de ta connexion pour télécharger tout Johnny, et tu plonges, sans recours !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même pas besoin de ça, il suffit qu'un petit malin muni d'un portable (ou un voisin indélicat) avec l'application adéquate casse ta clé WPA (entre 5 et 10 mn pour casser ces minables 128 bits qui sont le maximum que la loi nous autorise) et se serve de ta connexion pour télécharger tout Johnny, et tu plonges, sans recours !



C'est bien pour ça qu'au premier mec au tribunal, cette loi ne sera plus applicable par une belle jurisprudence qui ira à son encontre.


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça qu'au premier mec au tribunal, cette loi ne sera plus applicable par une belle jurisprudence qui ira à son encontre.



Oui mais comme dans l'histoire, y a plus de tribunal....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça qu'au premier mec au tribunal, cette loi ne sera plus applicable par une belle jurisprudence qui ira à son encontre.



Ben non, justement, puisque  la justice sera exclue du débat, et c'est bien la raison pour laquelle ils ne veulent à aucun prix de l'amendement 138 du parlement européen, pour que la justice n'ait pas son mot à dire dans l'affaire !

La procédure d'appel (administratif) n'étant pas suspensive, et les délais de justice étant ce qu'ils sont, une année de suspension sera certainement passée avant d'aboutir à une décision telle que tu l'évoques !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais comme dans l'histoire, y a plus de tribunal....



Rien n'interdit d'attaquer l'état.


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Octobre 2008)

En écho à la mort de Guillaume Depardieu, il y a un très bon papier sur Rue89 à propos de ce magnifique compagnon de jeu qu'est le staphylocoque doré, le principal agent des maladies nosocomiales.


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

Sarkozy assigne en justice une société qui vend des poupées vaudou à son effigie



> L'audience se tiendra à 15H00 devant le juge des référés Isabelle Nicolle.
> Depuis début octobre, la maison d'édition K&B commercialise au prix de 12,95 euros un ouvrage de 56 pages intitulé "Nicolas Sarkozy, le manuel vaudou", vendu avec une poupée à l'effigie du chef de l'Etat et un lot de 12 aiguilles.
> Outre une biographie humoristique de Nicolas Sarkozy, le livre propose un manuel vaudou décrit comme contenant "un grand nombre de sortilèges magiques concoctés avec amour par le prêtre vaudou de renommée internationale Yaël Rolognese", invitant à planter des aiguilles sur la poupée à l'effigie du président.
> Au coffret bleu Nicolas Sarkozy, tiré à 20.000 exemplaires, répond un coffret rouge Ségolène Royal, tiré lui à 12.000 exemplaires.
> ...



il connait le droit a la satire ?  qui sera surement le principal argument de la défense


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Magistrats en colère

explications


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Jörg Haider, une dispute avec son amant lui aurait été fatale


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2008)

Mesures pour les entreprises : 175 milliards d'euros d'investissement direct" seront mis par l'Etat dans l'activité économique.

Où l'on apprend qu'en fait de l'argent il y en aurait encore et qu'il faut travailler le dimanche pour les touristes !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Question :
> 
> Dois t-on continuer a payer son abonnement internet si notre ligne est bloque?



Oui.



rizoto a dit:


> Comment ca se passe avec la telephonie IP et la tele? En gros si t'es chez free en degroupage total et que tes ados ont fait mumuse avec Emule. Tu peux te retrouver sans internet, sans telephone et sans tele........ C'est ca?



D'après Albanel les services de téléphonie et de télévision resteraient actifs en cas de suspension de la ligne. Curieux de savoir comment.

Sinon la Commission des affaires culturelles du Sénat propose 50 amendements pour corriger le projet de loi Hadopi.

Dans un autre genre...mais pas trop:

 Exclusif: la Charte pour « civiliser » lInternet français.


----------



## usurp (23 Octobre 2008)

Un peu d'espoir ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mesures pour les entreprises : 175 milliards d'euros d'investissement direct" seront mis par l'Etat dans l'activité économique.
> 
> Où l'on apprend qu'en fait de l'argent il y en aurait encore et qu'il faut travailler le dimanche pour les touristes !


Il n'y a plus d'argent. Donc on va emprunter. Mais à qui ?



> "On ne peut quand même pas pas être le pays du monde qui reçoit le plus de touristes et être le seul pays au monde dont la totalité de nos magasins dans la totalité de nos régions sont fermés le dimanche", a-t-il ajouté, poursuivant : "A quoi cela sert-il de recevoir des touristes?".


Ca, c'est une grosse connerie car les magasins où vont les touristes sont déjà ouverts le dimanche. On ne va pas leur faire visiter nos grandes surfaces.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Jörg Haider, une dispute avec son amant lui aurait été fatale



ON LE SAVEZ DEJA KE CT 1 GRO PAIDAI!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2008)

jptk?... 



> Un vendeur sur eBay propose contre 1 euro une photo de « vrai beau corps nu » ! Lidée est den vendre 1799 afin de pouvoir sacheter le portable de ses rêves.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Sauf que JPTK ne les vends pas, il nous les colle ici gratos


----------



## rizoto (24 Octobre 2008)

l'enfer des prisons francaises :hein:

EDIT  : merci l'ecrieur


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

Corrige ton lien.


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2008)

À poil !...


----------



## fredintosh (24 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> À poil !...



Ce qui va exploser, c'est le nombre de candidats au recrutement en tant qu'agent de sécurité...


----------



## Hérisson (24 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que les terroristes vont recruter des mamies pour porter les charges.:love:
personne ne voudra les scanner...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2008)

Sénat: lamendement Bono serait sans effet sur la loi Hadopi.

Le SNEP fait du pied aux sénateurs.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

La blague du jour d'Alan Greenspan.



> L&#8217;ancien président de la Réserve fédérale américaine Alan Greenspan a expliqué hier que la crise financière des dernières semaines lui avait révélé une «lacune» dans l&#8217;idéologie capitaliste à laquelle il avait toujours cru.
> 
> «Oui, j&#8217;ai constaté une faille. Je ne sais pas à quel point elle est significative ou durable, mais cela m&#8217;a plongé dans un grand désarroi», a déclaré Alan Greenspan lors d&#8217;une audition parlementaire.



"Bon, alors les gars, vous allez rire, le truc qu'on vous disait que c'était là qui fallait aller, ben y'avait une couille dans le potage, mais on l'avait pas vu. C'est pas d'not'faute.
Donc c'qu'on va faire, c'est que on dit que c'est pas grave, on prend les parachutes dorés, et on remet tout à zéro avec vot'pognon, ça roule ?"





Une devinette :
Vous savez ce que c'est, le parachute doré des pauvres ?



Les 7 jours de carence des assedic.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> À poil !...



jpmiss va changer de job ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> jpmiss va changer de job ? :mouais:



Non, JPTK va nous poster des nouveaux autoportraits


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> ON LE SAVEZ DEJA KE CT 1 GRO PAIDAI!





*UN NAZI PAIDAI !! TOUT CE QUE JE DÉTESTE !!! *






Plus sérieusement, c'est pas nouveau les nazi paidai, l'homosexualité était apparemment plus répandue parmi eux (mais complètement taboue évidemment, ils finissaient dans les fours crématoires faut pas l'oublier), bah oui forcément, le culte du corps, les virées en costume militaire, les trucs entre garçons ça fini par excité tout ça  











Il a l'air heureux pour un mort, avec des petits jeunes de 20 ans tout va bien 

Ouai c'est indécent et alors ? C'était un nazi alors on s'en fout


----------



## rizoto (24 Octobre 2008)

T'as pas les photos de fin soirée?


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as pas les photos de fin soirée?



Ouai ça serait plus marrant que le témoignage sur les prisons


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2008)

Loi Création et Internet: urgence déclarée, riposte accélérée.

Qu'elle surprise...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Octobre 2008)

Je crois que je vais rester au déca  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je crois que je vais rester au déca  :affraid:



il faut le dire a elle


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>


​ 

De toute facon, quelqu'un qui aime a festoyer avec de la Coronna (c) ca peut pas etre une bonne personne ...  ...


----------



## Hérisson (25 Octobre 2008)

Personnalité refoulé...ça aide pas...:love:


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Personnalité refoulé...ça aide pas...:love:



sur la photo, il a pas l'air de trop se retenir 

C'est pas comme Sarah palin qui a fait le choix d'être hetero...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> sur la photo, il a pas l'air de trop se retenir
> 
> C'est pas comme Sarah palin qui a fait le choix d'être hetero...



... et de se faire gonfler les lèvres...


----------



## Hérisson (25 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> sur la photo, il a pas l'air de trop se retenir
> 
> C'est pas comme Sarah palin qui a fait le choix d'être hetero...



Quoi Sarah Palin couche aussi avec des ... hommes


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> De toute facon, quelqu'un qui aime a festoyer avec de la Coronna (c) ca peut pas etre une bonne personne ...  ...



en plus il achetai de la bière étrangère


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... et de se faire gonfler les lèvres...


S. Palin elle joue pas dans le "Le &#339;ur a ses raisons" ?


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *UN NAZI PAIDAI !! TOUT CE QUE JE DÉTESTE !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUais t'as raison :rateau:

Par contre vu que tu connais bien la _*Fistinière,*_ quand est-ce qu'on couche ensemble &#8211; toi ma belle reine-hétérofolle du calbute ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

1.700 marathoniens perdus en Angleterre


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Octobre 2008)

*James Bond : de la fiction à la réalité ?*


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2008)

Vous aussi, essayez la position du Colibri


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vous aussi, essayez la position du Colibri



C'est des conneries, on ne chante pas la bouche pleine ... et puis, rien ne vaut la position du canard de toute façon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2008)

Il se coince le bras dans les toilettes du TGV


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Motorola plus con que le con dApple


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

bande d'assistes


----------



## fredintosh (27 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Motorola plus con que le con dApple



 J'aime bien aussi les commentaires après l'article.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter


----------



## Hérisson (27 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il se coince le bras dans les toilettes du TGV



Et oui d'une part téléphoner aux toilette c'est pas "glamour":hein:, et il ne faut jamais tenter de récupérer un objet qui tombe dans les toilettes de trains, car ce jeune homme n'est pas le premier...

A quand la position du colibri dans les toilettes d'un TGV...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'aime bien aussi les commentaires après l'article.



Et ça continue


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2008)

Le projet Création et Internet est-il un projet Big Brother?

Je pense que la réponse est assez évidente...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le projet Création et Internet est-il un projet Big Brother?
> 
> Je pense que la réponse est assez évidente...



En plus, si j'ai bien tout compris, on devra *acheter* le logiciel de flicage sécurisation, on devra payer pour prouver qu'on ne porte pas atteinte aux (soit disant) droits des majors !

Et quid de ceux qui, comme moi, utilisent la fonction "routeur" de leur xxxbox pour partager la liaison entre plusieurs ordinateurs ? faudra en plus payer pour chaque machine ?


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En plus, si j'ai bien tout compris, on devra *acheter* le logiciel de flicage sécurisation, on devra payer pour prouver qu'on ne porte pas atteinte aux (soit disant) droits des majors !
> 
> Et quid de ceux qui, comme moi, utilisent la fonction "routeur" de leur xxxbox pour partager la liaison entre plusieurs ordinateurs ? faudra en plus payer pour chaque machine ?



Logiciel distribue par une joli major. Tant fais pas il te feront des pack familiaux pour noël....


----------



## Zyrol (28 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le projet Création et Internet est-il un projet Big Brother?
> 
> Je pense que la réponse est assez évidente...



Je viens de lire tout cet article est je suis sur sur le cul...  je ne comprends pas la voie qui prennent...  (enfin si forcement, protéger les fesses grasses des majors) mais je trouve ce projet à des lieux de la réalité numérique.

Les coûts engendrés par la mise en place d'un tel système de contrôle vont être énorme, certes comblés par les amendes qui vont tomber (comme les radars automatique d'ailleurs), mais l'utilisateur risque de payer lui aussi...

Je me demande bien comment va finir cette histoire...


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2008)

Si jamais il gagne...
Y'aura de l'embauche chez les barbouzes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le projet Création et Internet est-il un projet Big Brother?
> 
> Je pense que la réponse est assez évidente...


Le con-sommateur sera le dindon de la farce et se fera plumé par les majors, les FAI et l'Etat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le con-sommateur sera le dindon de la farce et se fera plumé par les majors, les FAI et l'Etat.



Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, quoi ! :mouais:


----------



## wip (28 Octobre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je viens de lire tout cet article est je suis sur sur le cul...  je ne comprends pas la voie qui prennent...  (enfin si forcement, protéger les fesses grasses des majors) mais je trouve ce projet à des lieux de la réalité numérique.
> 
> *Les coûts engendrés par la mise en place d'un tel système de contrôle vont être énorme, certes comblés par les amendes qui vont tomber (comme les radars automatique d'ailleurs), mais l'utilisateur risque de payer lui aussi...*
> 
> Je me demande bien comment va finir cette histoire...


Mais non... Ils vont envoyer leur courrier au pif. Ils vont pas s'embêter à pister vraiment les gens... Qu'est ce qu'ils risquent ? Le but, c'est de faire peur aux gens


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le con-sommateur sera le dindon de la farce et se fera plumé par les majors, les FAI et l'Etat.



Pour l'État ça revient à se plumer le croupion soi-même 

_
Une surveillance globalisée et automatisée du réseau, 10 000 emails envoyés
chaque jour aux abonnés dont l&#8217;adresse IP aura été repérée sur Internet, 3 000 lettres recommandées et 1 000 décisions quotidiennes. 

_C'est La Poste qui va être contente !


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2008)

et la SACEM...

je resume :

Tu payes pour acheter ton cd
Tu payes ton FAI + taxe SACEM + Charges HADOPI
Tu payes une taxe sur chaque support sur lequel tu souhaites copier ton CD (DD, lecteur mp3)


J'insiste sur le fait qu'il propose de payer une taxe pour lutter contre les pertes du au piratages alors qu'en même temps tu payes pour faire la chasse a ces pirates ....

Ca tient du genie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2008)

Big brother peut prendre le contrôle de votre clavier

a"ergaergjae(gkae(gh$`(Z4h;zar§hzrphp§r(hj§z(hj;etè^ynjlzr^glqergze(hbztrpghkae(pg,aerghbrtpha(q(pyga'(ygza'(pyhz'(((hya'z(pyhka((^phbzrtt$a^(ça, c'est juste pour em.... ceux qui écouteraient mon clavier )


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Big brother peut prendre le contrôle de votre clavier
> 
> a"ergaergjae(gkae(gh$`(Z4h;zar§hzrphp§r(hj§z(hj;etè^ynjlzr^glqergze(hbztrpghkae(pg,aerghbrtpha(q(pyga'(ygza'(pyhz'(((hya'z(pyhka((^phbzrtt$a^(ça, c'est juste pour em.... ceux qui écouteraient mon clavier )



le truc, c'est qui'il faut taper lentement, tres lentement... Seul les suisses sont concernes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2008)

Son GPS l'envoie au fond d'un lac!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Big brother peut prendre le contrôle de votre clavier
> 
> a"ergaergjae(gkae(gh$`(Z4h;zar§hzrphp§r(hj§z(hj;etè^ynjlzr^glqergze(hbztrpghkae(pg,aerghbrtpha(q(pyga'(ygza'(pyhz'(((hya'z(pyhka((^phbzrtt$a^(ça, c'est juste pour em.... ceux qui écouteraient mon clavier )



Cela dit, au cas où ta parano ne serait pas encore incurable, voici de quoi l'y rendre : cette méthode n'a rien d'original, elle est connue depuis longtemps, mais on exploitait plutôt jusqu'ici les câbles réseau (ethernet ou autres), c'était bien plus intéressant comme source d'information, car plus complet !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, au cas où ta parano ne serait pas encore incurable, voici de quoi l'y rendre : cette méthode n'a rien d'original, elle est connue depuis longtemps, mais on exploitait plutôt jusqu'ici les câbles réseau (ethernet ou autres), c'était bien plus intéressant comme source d'information, car plus complet !


M'en fous : j'suis en wi-fi.  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2008)

Comment augmenter l'indice de fécondité d'un pays


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Comment augmenter l'indice de fécondité d'un pays



On avait eu pareil en France à l'été ou l'automne 79, après la coupure intervenue sur quasiment toute la France pendant près de 24 heures fin 78 ou début 79 (me souviens plus bien) !


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour l'État ça revient à se plumer le croupion soi-même
> 
> _
> Une surveillance globalisée et automatisée du réseau, 10 000 emails envoyés
> ...



vive les softs de proxy  il y a de l'argent a faire les gars en montant des boites de proxy (payant) chez nos voisins


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2008)

Sénat: La Commission des affaires économiques ne veut pas de suspension.

Réponse (cocasse) d'Albanel.


----------



## Craquounette (29 Octobre 2008)

Au titre, j'ai cru que Doc s'était recyclé


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Réponse (cocasse) d'Albanel.



et la riposte contre les conneries politique ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2008)

Mesdemoiselles, Mesdames ?!...


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2008)

Ah ?  ben pô moi...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Mesdemoiselles, Mesdames ?!...



Ça n'explique pas pour autant pourquoi Mackie aimerait autant porter le rouge...


----------



## kasarus (29 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ?  ben pô moi...



On est deux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ?  ben pô moi...



Rien ne vaut le noir... 
Surtout pour les dessous ... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça n'explique pas pour autant pourquoi Mackie aimerait autant porter le rouge...



C'est pas le babouin mâle qui a le cul rouge ?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Octobre 2008)

Héhé...
Faudrait p'tet qu'ils arrêtent les scientifiques, à force de vouloir tout nous expliquer, que on aime pas le blanc c'est à cause d'une fenetre qu'on s'est prit dans la gueule quand on était petit, que ceci que cela...
Qu'ils nous laissent dans l'ignorance, que la vie garde ses mystères 
Y'a pas une journée sans une étude inutile "Quels sont les effets secondaires des transports en commun sur la vie sociale de l'homme ?" ou autre qui sorte... 


Merde alors.


----------



## kasarus (29 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Héhé...
> Faudrait p'tet qu'ils arrêtent les scientifiques, à force de vouloir tout nous expliquer, que on aime pas le blanc c'est à cause d'une fenetre qu'on s'est prit dans la gueule quand on était petit, que ceci que cela...
> Qu'ils nous laissent dans l'ignorance, que la vie garde ses mystères
> Y'a pas une journée sans une étude inutile "Quels sont les effets secondaires des transports en commun sur la vie sociale de l'homme ?" ou autre qui sorte...
> ...



Et les budgets, hein?

Faut bien trouver quelque chose à faire, sinon, il n'y a plus de fric...

Jeune inconscient!!!


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2008)

il a perdu


----------



## usurp (29 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il a perdu



Houla !!!!
ça sent au moins le juge muté, l'avocat emprisonné et le greffier éliminé tout ça !!


--Usurp--


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2008)

Une de plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Houla !!!!
> ça sent au moins le juge muté, l'avocat emprisonné et le greffier éliminé tout ça !!
> 
> 
> --Usurp--




Ça sent surtout le "_Maîtrise Rachida sinon je te plante une aiguille dans le... procés_"


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Mesdemoiselles, Mesdames ?!...



Rien de bien nouveau là dedans : il suffit de mater les filles dans la rue pour comprendre que dans la grande majorité des cas elles n'ont pas eu besoin d'expériences scientifiques à la mord moi le dard pour piger les subtilités du langage coloré : une gonze vêtue de rouge a rarement l'air farouche. :rateau:


----------



## macpacman (29 Octobre 2008)

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/insolite/0,...nce-le-bras-dans-les-toilettes-d-un-tgv-.html


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2008)

_"Un passager d'un *TGV* La Rochelle-Paris"_

Bon, après un incident de ce type, la pustule Nountchack ne devrait pas être en état de poster avant un petit moment. C'est déjà ca !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/insolite/0,...nce-le-bras-dans-les-toilettes-d-un-tgv-.html




cliquez sur le smiley


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien ne vaut le noir...
> Surtout pour les dessous ... :love:


'vec des couettes, bien sûr ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2008)

Cela va sans dire...


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cela va sans dire...



Et un p'tit tatouage "toile arachnéenne" dans le cou, comme la coquine de NCIS ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et un p'tit tatouage "toile arachnéenne" dans le cou, comme la coquine de NCIS ?



Alors là... :rateau: :love:


----------



## benkenobi (29 Octobre 2008)

Putain, arrêtez vous êtes en train de me l'exciter...

Le pauvre, à son âge !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Octobre 2008)

A son âge y'a plus grand risque... Faut juste cacher les pillules bleues


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sénat: La Commission des affaires économiques ne veut pas de suspension.
> 
> Réponse (cocasse) d'Albanel.



C'est moi, ou PC Impact ne répond plus ?


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est moi, ou PC Impact ne répond plus ?





> Travaux sur le serveur en cours
> Ou des travers sur le cerveau ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Big brother peut prendre le contrôle de votre clavier
> 
> a"ergaergjae(gkae(gh$`(Z4h;zar§hzrphp§r(hj§z(hj;etè^ynjlzr^glqergze(hbztrpghkae(pg,aerghbrtpha(q(pyga'(ygza'(pyhz'(((hya'z(pyhka((^phbzrtt$a^(ça, c'est juste pour em.... ceux qui écouteraient mon clavier )




Des écrans de protection sont d'ailleurs en vente aux USA - mais leur installation nécessite une autorisation fédérale, il me semble (source : _L'histoire des codes secrets_, Simon Singh).

Je me souviens avoir vu à la télé (Bonaldi power ) un "clavier de lumière" : une image de clavier était projetée sur une surface plane et les touches frappées étaient déterminées par un truc infra-rouge, il me semble. Qui des ondes pour ce type de clavier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je me souviens avoir vu à la télé (Bonaldi power ) un "clavier de lumière" : une image de clavier était projetée sur une surface plane et les touches frappées étaient déterminées par un truc infra-rouge, il me semble. Qui des ondes pour ce type de clavier ?



Pareil, l'infra rouge, c'est entre le clavier et l'utilisateur, mais entre le clavier et l'ordi, c'est une transmission classique (bloutousse ou uhessebé).


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est moi, ou PC Impact ne répond plus ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les travaux doivent être sérieux, il est toujours indisponible ce matin.

Edit: C'est sérieux.


----------



## macpacman (30 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Copie à revoir !...
> 
> Vérité ?!...


 
 Il était mort, en fait il n'était pas mort...

Dieuleveult serait-il le nouveau XIII?


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les travaux doivent être sérieux, il est toujours indisponible ce matin.



Ils ont trop communique sur l'HADOPI.


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2008)

Consommations d'alcool en France : moins en Ile-de-France, plus en Bretagne


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Consommations d'alcool en France : moins en Ile-de-France, plus en Bretagne



Oui, mais non, là la statistique est faussée, si tu en déduis les chiffres de la conso personnelle de Guiness de Global coucou: Emmanuel), la moyenne en Bretagne redevient du même niveau qu'en IdF


----------



## Craquounette (30 Octobre 2008)

Genève et l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics.... Suite...

L'office de tourisme devrait tester : "Venez à Genève! Il est possible de fumer jusqu'à la fin du printemps 2009"


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2008)

Comme tous les ans... :mouais:

Mouais...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Mouais... [/quote]

Ils ont des quotas et probablement des primes sur objectifs ... alors ... :hein:


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais...




Et comme ça, sa (sale) petite entreprise..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Et comme ça, sa (sale) petite entreprise..



26000 consommateurs en moins, en période de crise et de récession, c'est ballot...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 26000 consommateurs en moins, en période de crise et de récession, c'est ballot...



regarde le bon cote des choses, cela fait fonctionner AirFrance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> regarde le bon cote des choses, cela fait fonctionner AirFrance



Vu sous cet angle ; évidemment...


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> regarde le bon cote des choses, cela fait fonctionner AirFrance


À combien le billet ?!...
C'est prévu dans le budget en exercice de l'État ?!...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> À combien le billet ?!...
> C'est prévu dans le budget en exercice de l'État ?!...



Bonne question, d'autant plus que quand tu reserves un aller simple, ca coute souvent plus cher qu'un aller-retour...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Octobre 2008)

*23.000  pour chaque reconduite à la frontière. 
*

Et puisque le sujet s'y prête, je me permet de placer cette invitation pour le contre-sommet européen organisé à Vichy les 2-3 novembre :






(désolé si mon post dépasse un peu les limites du bar, que les modos le suppriment s'ils le jugent déplacé )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

Vichy?... C'est de l'humour involontaire?...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vichy?... C'est de l'humour involontaire?...



Ben justement ; Hortefeux, conseiller régional d'Auvergne, a souhaité organisé le sommet européen de l'immigration à Vichy afin "_de mettre fin à l'opprobre sur cette ville_" (Le Figaro, 19/08/08).
(j'ai entendu dire qu'il avait réservé le fauteuil de Laval pour le ministre).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *23.000  pour chaque reconduite à la frontière.
> *



Ce qui nous fait 598 000 000  rien que pour les reconduites...

Sinon, ça consomme combien par jour en moyenne un immigré?...
Parce qu'on pourrait calculer la perte en TVA pour un an ...

X dont on extrait TVA x 365 x 26000 = ?


Les Allemands étaient champions pour ce genre de calcul, non?... :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Bonne question, d'autant plus que quand tu reserves un aller simple, ca coute souvent plus cher qu'un aller-retour...



T'as raison...



julrou 15 a dit:


> *23.000 &#8364; pour chaque reconduite à la frontière.
> *



D'où tu sors ce chiffre ? 
C'est pour faire écho au chiffre avancé par le Figaro, qui parle de 2 200 &#8364;, en ne prenant en compte que le coût moyen du billet d'avion d'un expulsé ?
C'est tout aussi exagéré.

Le budget 2008 du Ministère d'Hortefeux est de 600 Millions d'euros, mais fort heureusement, il ne sert pas qu'à reconduire aux frontières. Dire ça, diviser le budget du ministère par le nombre d'expulsés, c'est appliquer une bonne vieille équation gauchiste et démagogue improductive.

La chasse aux clandestins et les reconduites à la frontières, c'est la moitié de ce budget, ce qui est déjà énorme.
C'est dire que, tout compris (coût des centres de rétention, des fonctionnaires de la PAF affectés à cette mission, des billets d'avion pour les "reconduits" et les escortes), on est sur un cout de 11 000 à 12 000 euros par "reconduit". Ce qui est déjà énorme.
Avec des choses truculentes, comme cet ivoirien qui avait son billet de retour en poche, mais dont le visa était expiré...

Concernant le coût des avions commerciaux, Air France et les autres compagnies ont fixé des conditions assez drastiques, depuis 1998. 
Les personnels navigants, et notamment les commandants de bord (qui disposent, selon le code de l'aviation civile, de tout pouvoir de police à bord) en ont marre des incidents de parcours. Depuis que le Sénat s'en est melé, les billets sont vendus au prix fort (puisque réservés au dernier moment), et les escortes sont demandées le plus souvent possible. 
On ne parle là que des avions commerciaux, puisque la PAF loue également des jets privés pour des sorties en groupe...

Bref, tout ça nous coûte la peau des fesses. Mais pas le double...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *23.000  pour chaque reconduite à la frontière.
> *



La vache. Pour ce prix là c'est en première avec Champagne à volonté!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bref, tout ça nous coûte la peau des fesses.



Tu sais que j'ai toujours apprécié ta grande précision... 

Tu me fais le calcul pour la perte en TVA?...

Moi je dirai qu'un immigré ça peut consommer de 20 à 30  par jour, non?...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu sais que j'ai toujours apprécié ta grande précision...
> 
> Tu me fais le calcul pour la perte en TVA?...
> 
> Moi je dirai qu'un immigré ça peut consommer de 20 à 30 &#8364; par jour, non?...



En fait la perte est double : manque à gagner en TVA (consommation courante des immigrés clandestins) et manque à gagner des marchands de sommeil, qui leur louent des logements insalubres, inlouables sur le marché, mais qui rapportent souvent 100 ou 150 euros par semaine aux marchands de sommeil. Au black. Lesquels marchands de sommeil les reconvertissent en biens de luxe, restaurants, et produits illicites.

L'impact sur la consommation. Disons qu'à une moyenne de 15% de TVA, un pouvoir d'achat de 400 &#8364; par mois, ça fait une perte de :
60&#8364; x 12 x 26 000 : 18,7 millions d'euros...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Manque l'impact sur la consommation. Disons qu'à une moyenne de 15% de TVA, un pouvoir d'achat de 400  par mois, ça fait une perte de
> 60 x 12 x 26 000 : 18,7 millions d'euros...



Une somme minime, en quelque sorte... 

Tu crois que le calcul a déjà été effectué par qui de droit?... 
Rien ne m'étonnerait à ce niveau...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une somme minime, en quelque sorte...
> 
> Tu crois que le calcul a déjà été effectué par qui de droit?...
> Rien ne m'étonnerait à ce niveau...



Oui, certainement. Même si le poids économique de l'immigration clandestine est difficile à mesurer précisément. Il faut prendre en compte les recettes liées à la présence des clandestins et leurs coûts. Les analystes économiques ont l'habitude de ne pas trancher...
Car si les immigrés clandestins consomment, et donc génèrent des recettes, ils coûtent aux organismes sociaux, en tant que manque à gagner.
Certes.
sauf que les immigrés clandestins ne "consomment" pas les aides sociales. Donc 1 partout, la balle au centre.
Ce dont on est à peu près sûrs en revanche, c'est que la main d'&#339;uvre clandestine génère des profits, en dynamisant des secteurs entiers (et notamment le BTP et l'industrie).

Mais la motivation du gouvernement n'est pas économique. Elle n'est qu'idéologique. 300 millions, ce n'est pas tant le coût des reconduites à la frontière, pour eux, mais le coût de la politique de siphonage de l'électorat du FN...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais la motivation du gouvernement n'est pas économique. Elle n'est qu'idéologique. 300 millions, ce n'est pas tant le coût des reconduites à la frontière, pour eux, mais le coût de la politique de siphonage de l'électorat du FN...



C'est bien ainsi que j'avais entrevu la chose...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> O
> Car si les immigrés clandestins consomment, et donc génèrent des recettes, ils coûtent aux organismes sociaux,



Y en a même qui essaie d'inscrire leurs enfants dans nos ecoles.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

Je ne vous présente pas Georges Frêche, l'innénarable président de la région Languedoc-Roussillon.
Il n'est plus au PS, mais il soutient toujours sa championne.
Et il a beaucoup de respect pour ses alliés.
Hier, il annonçait ainsi la venue de sa championne à Montpellier :
_« Ségolène sera à Montpellier lundi prochain. Tout n'est pas encore définitivement calé mais elle devrait venir avec François Rebsamen_ (le sénateur-maire de  

 
    Dijon, ndlr), _Vincent Peillon _(député européen, ndlr) _et, peut-être, *le maire adjoint de Marseille, le gros du quatrième secteur dont le nom m'échappe*_ (comprenez Patrick Menucci, ndlr). »
:love:





Edit : après vérification, Patrick Mennucci est maire du 1er secteur, pas du 4°. Et il n'est pas maire-adjoint non plus, hein, il est maire d'arrondissement.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2008)

C'est bien celui qui avait dit qu'il y'avait trop de noir en équipe de France de foot et que les apaches étaient des sous-hommes ? :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

Non, pas les apaches.


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2008)

Les Harkis...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2008)

Désolé, j'confonds a chaque fois 

(la honte, j'viens de me rendre compte de l'énormité de ce que j'ai écrit )


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

On dira rien, tintin.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2008)

Vrai ?


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'où tu sors ce chiffre ?



Reprenons en détail le chiffrage de la politique d'immigration.
*Selon le budget officiel de l'année 2008*, deux parties concernent les moyens d'affectation aux expulsions ; tout d'abord, dans la partie "*immigration et asile*" se trouve l'enveloppe destinée à la gestion des Centres de Rétention Administrative d'un montant de *80 millions d'euros*. 
Ensuite, dans la partie "Police nationale", une part est destiné à la "police des étrangers et sûreté des transports internationaux" (760 millions d'euros), dont environ les deux tiers servent pour des reconduites à la frontière : le montant s'élève à 500 millions d'euros, ce qui amène le total du budget des expulsions à 580 millions d'euros.
Divisons ce chiffre par les 26.000 expulsions effectuées cette année : 22.300 /expulsion. 


Source : 
_L'addition très salée de l'immigration choisie (Agathe André), Charlie Hebdo, mercredi 1er octobre, page 6_
Ministère du budget, Analyse du coût du programme et des actions


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2008)

J'pense que diviser ce chiffre par le nombre d'expulsés est un peu simpliste... 
Y'a certainement d'autres paramètres à prendre en compte


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'pense que diviser ce chiffre par le nombre d'expulsés est un peu simpliste...
> Y'a certainement d'autres paramètres à prendre en compte



Tu as 100 pour faire tes courses donc tu achètes 2 pommes à 50. C'est plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2008)

Et pendant ce temps là les 50 patrons français les mieux payés ont touché 310 fois le Smic en 2007



> Jean-Philippe Thierry, à la tête d'AGF Allianz, a empoché 23,2 millions d'euros de salaire, soit 1,9 million d'euros par mois





> Pierre Verluca, patron de Vallourec, dont la rémunération a bondi de 32% en 2007 à 12,4 millions d'euros, "alors que le profit de sa société augmentait d'à peine 8%"


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

*Mackie ne gagnera pas le jackpot  :love: *


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Mackie ne gagnera pas le jackpot  :love: *



Qui le pourrait?


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Reprenons en détail le chiffrage de la politique d'immigration.
> *Selon le budget officiel de l'année 2008*, deux parties concernent les moyens d'affectation aux expulsions ; tout d'abord, dans la partie "*immigration et asile*" se trouve l'enveloppe destinée à la gestion des Centres de Rétention Administrative d'un montant de *80 millions d'euros*.
> Ensuite, dans la partie "Police nationale", une part est destiné à la "police des étrangers et sûreté des transports internationaux" (760 millions d'euros), dont environ les deux tiers servent pour des reconduites à la frontière : le montant s'élève à 500 millions d'euros, ce qui amène le total du budget des expulsions à 580 millions d'euros.
> Divisons ce chiffre par les 26.000 expulsions effectuées cette année : 22.300 /expulsion.
> ...



Je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'elle fait, la petite de Charlie Hebdo. Elle agrège la partie "immigration et asile" du Ministère de la l'Immigration et de l'identité nationale, avec les deux tiers du coût total de l'action "police des étrangers et sûreté des transports internationaux", c'est à dire de toute la PAF plus quelques services spécialisés.
D'abord, son arbitrage des deux tiers est très contestable, ensuite, si elle veut prendre en compte les coûts indirects, il faut qu'elle regarde bien au-delà.
Les fonctionnnaires de la PAF affectés au commandement d'Hortefeux sont 550 environ. Ce qui représente 30 M de salaires. Si on doit prendre les 2/3 de toute l'action (500 millions d'euros) pour figurer la masse salariale des policiers qui chassent l'immigré clandestin, ça voudrait dire qu'on aurait quasiment 10 000 policiers à l'uvre.
Pour le coup, si chacun ne chope que 2 clandestins par an, le bilan est un peu maigre.
Ceux qui pensent que les 2/3 de la PAF passe leur temps plein à chasser l'immigré clandestin n'habitent pas dans une zone frontalière, je te le garantis. Parce que chez moi, la PAF, ils ont un peu d'occupation à surveiller le transport international...

En revanche, toute une partie des policiers sous tutelle du Ministère de l'Intérieur occupe une partie de son temps à la noble mission d'Hortefeux. Mais il est très difficile de le valoriser budgetairement.
Mais c'est pas parce que les coûts se diffusent bien au-delà du seul ministère spécialisé que l'on peut dire n'importe quoi non plus. 

Ce dont on est à peu près sur, et c'est de là que la discussion est partie, c'est que ces 26000 expulsés sont une clientèle captive des compagnies aériennes, puisque chacun d'entre eux représente un chiffre d'affaire de plus ou moins 5 000  escorte comprise.
Soit 130 millions d'euros.
Correct, comme niche marketing.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2008)

Une valeur sûre en période de crise


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qui le pourrait?



facile de mentir sur la virginité pour un mec (eh oui c'est pas égalitaire) par contre pour trouver la fiancée... là  enfin il est pas le seul dans ce cas... me souviens de la babiole indispensable et ses râteaux au bout de 2 minutes chrono, Toi avec ta tete de puceau , l'autre vieux qui ne charme que les conservatrices du musée Guimet... etc etc.

Si finalement, PATOCH peut être... il a les atous


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Si finalement, PATOCH peut être... il a les atous



Non, on dit "il les a toutes"


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

ben comme le Bonaparte, culotte basse dès qu'il y a une femme


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ben comme le Bonaparte, culotte basse dès qu'il y a une femme


Du moment que c'est susceptible de porter une jupe, avec Patoch', même un écossais en kilt faut qu'il se méfie


----------



## macpacman (30 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Consommations d'alcool en France : moins en Ile-de-France, plus en Bretagne


 
falstestenioù !


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2008)

Sénat: Premières difficultés pour Christine Albanel.

Edit: La riposte graduée se fera sans amende pour le Sénat.


----------



## Hérisson (30 Octobre 2008)

Si vous n'avez pas d'opinion sur la campagne américaine,
Maintenant vous en aurez une...[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wzyT9-9lUyE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wzyT9-9lUyE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sénat: Premières difficultés pour Christine Albanel.
> 
> Edit: La riposte graduée se fera sans amende pour le Sénat.


Campagne sur le net...


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Mackie ne gagnera pas le jackpot  :love: *



"«_Nous cherchons des couples qui ne font pas de compromis et pour qui le mariage représente un engagement à vie, un engagement définitif Le sexe, cest du compromis._»"

Damned, je vis dans le compromis depuis un paquet de temps alors...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "«_Nous cherchons des couples qui ne font pas de compromis et pour qui le mariage représente un engagement à vie, un engagement définitif Le sexe, cest du compromis._»"
> 
> Damned, je vis dans le compromis depuis un paquet de temps alors...



Ouaih, le sexe, c'est juste pour la reproduction


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "«_Le sexe, cest du com__promis._»"
> 
> Damned, je vis dans le compromis depuis un paquet de temps alors...



J'aurais plutôt dit qu'il est "_pris_" et non "_promis_", mais bon


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2008)

Alerte Apéro!


----------



## Malkovitch (30 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Campagne sur le net...



La contre-campagne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> "«_Nous cherchons des couples qui ne font pas de compromis et pour qui le mariage représente un engagement à vie, un engagement définitif&#8230; Le sexe, c&#8217;est du compromis._»"
> 
> Damned, je vis dans le compromis depuis un paquet de temps alors...





TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt dit qu'il est "_pris_" et non "_promis_", mais bon



Compromis &#8230; chose due ! 

Compris ? Bon, ça, c'est fait


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> La contre-campagne.



Pas mal du tout.


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)

"Mortel scooter"...

Encore un lampiste ?!... ça me rappelle un certain Jérôme...

Taxe...


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> "Mortel scooter"...



Il y a un doux mélange dans cet article.

D'abord,  les scooter chez les jeunes font effectivement beaucoup de casse, c'est un fait.
Qu'il faille un permis pour conduire ces engins là, je ne sais pas trop, en revanche ça me parait indispensable d'arrêter de donner le permis 125 a tout possesseur du permis B. Ca serait un bon début.

54% des personnes ayant acheté un 125 en ayant que le permis voiture chutent dans les 50 premiers km avec leur véhicule.

Ensuite, 63% des accidents graves à 2 roues implique un tiers responsable. Je ne dis pas que les 2 roues sont des gens mieux ou quoique ce soit, je roule tous les jours dans paris, et les abrutis à deux roues il y en a de plus en plus. Par contre, ça met en avant :
- l'absence d'infrastructure correct pour les 2 roues sur les routes, surtout en grande agglomérations (les fantastique guillotines sur les bords de route, les bandes blanches surprises - collera, collera pas ? -, ...).
- le net manque de formation sur la route (rien qu'a comparer le permis moto et bagnole... :sick: ).
- l'abrutissement des masses, l'individualisme et la connerie, mais ça c'est un autre débat (un connard hier soir était prêt a me péter la gueule parce que j'ai klaxonné après qu'il m'ait coupé la route).

Le contrôle technique :
- Les pouvoirs publiques rêve de le mettre en place depuis des années, surtout depuis que le 2 roues a explosé - ben ouais y'a de la thune à la clé.
- Aucun centre de CT n'est capable aujourd'hui de procéder a ces CT, et l'investissement ne serait pas light.
- Les concessionnaires moto ne veulent pas non plus s'occuper des CT des 2 roues.



Source : FFMC (Fédération Francaise des Motards en Colère)


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)

Peuvent décidément rien faire comme tout le monde, "ceux-là"... 

Tous, aux bureaux de vote ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (31 Octobre 2008)

Certains jours, j'ai vraiment honte d'être suissesse...



> ...Ce nest pas la première fois que la nationalité suisse est refusée à une personne atteinte dun handicap mental...



Ca fait peur...


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Certains jours, j'ai vraiment honte d'être suissesse...
> 
> 
> 
> Ca fait peur...



Ah, Zug, ses traders et ses bouseux, unis dans un même élan de générosité...


Tu as vu le sondage de fin d'article ? 32% des 500 premiers votants ne sont pas choqués...

Je ris. Mais parfois, savoir que la Suisse, hormis les cantons de Vaud et de Genève (et du Valais, je les oubliais! :love: ), est majoritairement peuplée d'incultes égoïstes, ça me fout les boules.


----------



## macpacman (31 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Certains jours, j'ai vraiment honte d'être suissesse...
> 
> 
> 
> Ca fait peur...


 

Je connais bien le milieu des personnes handicapées. D'habitude ils sont bien suivis et moins diabolisés qu'avant. Mais il faut toujours qu'il y ait des exceptions.

N'aie pas honte d'être Suissesse, là ça se passe en Suisse mais l'administration française serait bien foutue d'en faire autant...

Les plus handicapés mentaux ne sont pas ceux qu'on pense!


----------



## macpacman (31 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu as vu le sondage de fin d'article ? 32% des 500 premiers votants ne sont pas choqués...


 
Ouais, j'ai vu ça aussi et ça c'est grave. 
On sait bien tous que dans ce milieu, politique, administration, finance, justice et autres... c'est tous des (euh bon je vais pas trop m'emporter quand même mais j'en pense pas moins)  mais un sondage, c'est un peu tout le monde!

Tu me diras, les sondages on peut leur faire dire tout ce qu'on veut, moi j'y crois pas trop mais quand même, au premier abord, c'est choquant.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Octobre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Je connais bien le milieu des personnes handicapées. D'habitude ils sont bien suivis et moins diabolisés qu'avant. Mais il faut toujours qu'il y ait des exceptions.



C'est à dire que Peter Hess et ses potes de Glencore, ils en ont pas grand chose à faire des handicapés. Eux, ce qui les intéresse surtout, c'est le pognon, vois-tu... 



> N'aie pas honte d'être Suissesse, là ça se passe en Suisse mais l'administration française serait bien foutue d'en faire autant...



Je sais qu'avec Hortefeux, l'horizon du possible s'ouvre en grand, mais, de mémoire, il n'est pas possible de justifier du handicap mental comme seul motif de refus de naturalisation en France. Une telle décision aurait donc toutes les chances d'être cassée en appel.


----------



## macpacman (31 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Peuvent décidément rien faire comme tout le monde, "ceux-là"...


 
C'est bien vrai!

Et puis: 
_"Dans une pinte sur quatre, il manque 5 % de bière"_
Ça dépend de l'état du serveur, certains se font plus mousser que d'autres


----------



## macpacman (31 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est à dire que Peter Hess et ses potes de Glencore, ils en ont pas grand chose à faire des handicapés. Eux, ce qui les intéresse surtout, c'est le pognon, vois-tu...
> 
> 
> 
> Je sais qu'avec Hortefeux, l'horizon du possible s'ouvre en grand, mais, de mémoire, il n'est pas possible de justifier du handicap mental comme seul motif de refus de naturalisation en France. Une telle décision aurait donc toutes les chances d'être cassée en appel.


 
Peter Hess: homme politique suisse, avocat d'affaires et conseiller fiscal pour les grandes fortunes.
Bravo! C'est vrai, t'as trouvé l'exemple type pour la Suisse de ceux à qui je pense.

Quant à Hortefeux,  quand on s'appelle « le porte-flingue de Nicolas Sarkozy », je doute qu'on soit un enfant de coeur, mais gardons confiance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2008)

La glace était-elle au caca? :sick:

Une guêpière sexy munie d'un GPS pour localiser sa compagne

Lisa M. Presley a recours à un médium pour contacter Elvis!


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2008)

Hadopi: le Sénat vote le projet de loi sur la riposte graduée.

...reste l'Assemblée Nationale.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Lisa M. Presley a recours à un médium pour contacter Elvis!



Et son père lui a dit :

"apporte moi une bière, radasse. Et pas un de ces deux-tiers de pinte de ces pédés d'anglais, mais une bonne vieille Budweiser* à papa McCain!"















*Budweiser appartient à Madame Cindy  McCain...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2008/10/30/1302233_nouveau-parfum-la-glace-au-caca.html#xtor=RSS-30
> 
> Une guêpière sexy munie d'un GPS pour localiser sa compagne


Ca vaudra jamais une bonne ceinture de chasteté!


----------



## Hérisson (31 Octobre 2008)

L'église toujours plus....progressiste:mouais:
ça doit pas être le bon mot...aidez-moi...

http://heterosexualite.blogs.liberation.fr/tin/2008/10/opration-mains.html?xtor=RSS-450
:rose:

oups c'était juste au dessus:rose:
Finalement y'a pas que l'église...
La crise c'est le retour aux valeurs sûr


----------



## macpacman (31 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *Budweiser appartient à Madame Cindy  McCain...



Budweiser + MacCain = bière + frites.  
Aux USA y'en a pas mal qui ressemblent bien à des moules aussi. 

À taaaable!


----------



## Malkovitch (31 Octobre 2008)

Dans la série, _L'homme est un chien comme les autres_ :

Comment ils ont "légalisé" mon frère


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> L'église toujours plus....progressiste:mouais:
> ça doit pas être le bon mot...aidez-moi...
> 
> http://heterosexualite.blogs.liberation.fr/tin/2008/10/opration-mains.html?xtor=RSS-450
> ...



Encore un qui n'a rien compris ! Ce ne sont pas les homosexuel, qu'il faut filtrer à l'entrée, mais les obsédés, quelle que soit leur orientation sexuelle, le catéchisme n'a pas fait que des victimes masculines, il y a aussi eu des fois des filles ! 

Les prêtres étant en principe soumis à l'abstinence, ce sont ceux qui sont incapables de s'y soumettre, qui représentent un danger, qu'ils soient homo ou hétéro n'est pas un critère, un homosexuel capable d'abstinence sera moins dangereux qu'un hétérosexuel incapable de dominer ses pulsions.

Cela dit, il suffirait d'interdire le célibat* des prêtres pour les mettre tous sous surveillance permanente 


(*) au moins de fait, sinon de droit.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2008)

Hadopi: la Sacem, première victime de la riposte graduée?


----------



## Hérisson (1 Novembre 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> *Réussite scolaire: tout se joue avant 5 ans*



Apparemment ils ont dû être attaqué par un enfant de 6 ans, l'article n'est plus en ligne:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Halloween : déguisé en braqueur, il se fait arrêter


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2008)

nos Ami québécois sont de grand farceur :love:

on espérant qu'il n'y en ai pas cette année


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2008)

Y'a vraiment pas de justice! 

Mettez vos GPS a jour!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mettez vos GPS a jour!


[YOUTUBE]5l0ytUxNh2s[/YOUTUBE]


Cliquez sur la vidéo


----------



## Craquounette (2 Novembre 2008)

J'ai toujours dit que les TGV français étaient dangereux!!!!



> La SNCF «dépose plainte à la suite de tirs de fusil ayant très certainement entraîné la rupture de la caténaire»...


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Cliquez sur la vidéo


Tant que ce n'est que sa mémoire qui   flanche, au jipé...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2008)

Une bonne bière ?

[YOUTUBE]3Gpnma4Rs-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macpacman (2 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Motorola plus con que le con dApple



Crevé de rire!!

Là ils n'ont même pas l'excuse que c'est un bug dû à un caractère spécial ou je ne sais trop quoi...

Ils font la course à celui qui fera la plus grosse coquille?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Ils font la course à celui qui fera la plus grosse couille?


:mouais:


----------



## Chang (3 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :mouais:




[YOUTUBE]xBgGYDomqqU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon, jp devrait nous laisser tranquille quelques heures.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, jp devrait nous laisser tranquille quelques heures.



Oula, vu le nombre de respirateurs artificiels et autres appareils électrique indispensables à la survie de la population très jeune de ces départements, ça va être l'hécatombe... chômage technique à suivre pour jp ?? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2008)

Quand je pense à mes plates-bandes, je bande, je bande...


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, jp devrait nous laisser tranquille quelques heures.






Pas que Jipé : dans le var aussi nous sommes retombés à l'age de pierre. La population errait dans la rue, à la recherche de pitance. Le chien de mon voisin n'a du la survie qu'au retour du secteur, mais le pauvre animal gardera un souvenir cuisant (si je puis dire) de cette funeste matinée ainsi qu'une douleur au fondement due à la branche que certains commençaient à lui insérer pour le faire tourner au dessus du feu allumé dans la rue.

C'est bien simple : on se serait cru en Corse.


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pas que Jipé : dans le var aussi nous sommes retombés à l'age de pierre.



salut pierre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pas que Jipé : dans le var aussi nous sommes retombés à l'age de pierre. La population errait dans la rue, à la recherche de pitance. Le chien de mon voisin n'a du la survie qu'au retour du secteur, mais le pauvre animal gardera un souvenir cuisant (si je puis dire) de cette funeste matinée ainsi qu'une douleur au fondement due à la branche que certains commençaient à lui insérer pour le faire tourner au dessus du feu allumé dans la rue.
> 
> C'est bien simple : on se serait cru en Corse.


Ceci étant dit, c'est moins vital de ton coté. Tu travaille avec des Accus. Jp est en train de pédaler à l'heure qu'il est.


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ceci étant dit, c'est moins vital de ton coté. Tu travaille avec des Accus. Jp est en train de pédaler à l'heure qu'il est.



Ceci étant dit entre nous (puisque l'électricité ne semble toujours pas revenue chez lui), ca fait un moment qu'il pédale le Jipé. Je crains que le pauvre n'ait plus toute sa tête.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est bien simple : on se serait cru en Corse.


:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant dit entre nous (puisque l'électricité ne semble toujours pas revenue chez lui), ca fait un moment qu'il pédale le Jipé. Je crains que le pauvre n'ait plus toute sa tête.


Je me permets tout de même de le défendre. Rare sont les artisans comme lui qui testent de façon aussi systématique et avec autant de pugnacité la totalité des produits qu'ils administrent à leurs clients.


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


>






*!!!*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je me permets tout de même de le défendre. Rare sont les artisans comme lui qui testent de façon aussi systématique et avec autant de pugnacité la totalité des produits qu'ils administrent à leurs clients.



Me souviens d'un patron de rade qui finissait les fonds de verres ("faut pas gâcher !")...
jp et les "fonds de seringues" !!!!??? :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2008)

Bande de nazes! 


 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bande de nazes!
> 
> 
> :love:



Tais-toi et pédale!


----------



## Craquounette (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le *chien* de mon voisin n'a du la survie qu'au retour du secteur, mais le pauvre animal gardera un souvenir cuisant (si je puis dire) de cette funeste matinée ainsi qu'une douleur au fondement due à la branche que certains commençaient à lui insérer pour le faire tourner au dessus du feu allumé dans la rue.


 
La viande de chat est bcp plus tendre et raffinée que le chien... 

Enfin je dis ça comme ça moi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bande de nazes!
> 
> 
> :love:


Cela devrait être interdit : Pomper l'énergie des groupes électrogènes permettant la survie des plus fragiles pour poster sur MacG. 

C'est dégueulasse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pas que Jipé : dans le var aussi nous sommes retombés à l'age de pierre. La population errait dans la rue, à la recherche de pitance. Le chien de mon voisin n'a du la survie qu'au retour du secteur, mais le pauvre animal gardera un souvenir cuisant (si je puis dire) de cette funeste matinée ainsi qu'une douleur au fondement due à la branche que certains commençaient à lui insérer pour le faire tourner au dessus du feu allumé dans la rue.
> 
> C'est bien simple : on se serait cru en Corse.





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ceci étant dit, c'est moins vital de ton coté. Tu travaille avec des Accus. Jp est en train de pédaler à l'heure qu'il est.



Euh  là, selon notre loup en chef, c'est le chien, qu'a bien failli l'avoir dans l'accu


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2008)

Droits et libertés, la CNIL torpille le projet de loi antipiratage.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2008)

Un an ferme pour le PDG de Skyrock


Je lui aurai collé 1 an de plus pour diffusion de daubes en continu.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Cela devrait être interdit : Pomper l'énergie des groupes électrogènes permettant la survie des plus fragiles pour poster sur MacG.
> 
> C'est dégueulasse.


 Y'a des priorités dans la vie!


----------



## macpacman (3 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :mouais:


 
Qu'est-ce qu'il faut répondre à ça..

Qui est-ce qui n'a pas de q? C'est ça?


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un an ferme pour le PDG de Skyrock
> 
> 
> Je lui aurai collé 1 an de plus pour diffusion de daubes en continu.



*A l'audience, le procureur avait estimé que M. Bellanger avait bien "dévoyé" la jeune fille, qui "en huit mois a appris ce que d'autres mettent 30 ans à découvrir".*

Bah perso j'ai été _dévoyé*_ à 17 ans par une femme de 35**, mais je n'ai pas porté plainte !!!! :love:

* J'ai dit "dévoyé", hein ! Mais bon, c'était après la guerre de 100 ans et après avoir bouté l'Anglois hors de France il régnait sur le royaume un vent de folie né de tant de privations (cela faisait un siècle qu'il était impossible de trouver des "After Eight" dans l'épicerie du coin).
** Je rassure ceux qui vivent la même expérience : il y a des tas de détails qui restent à découvrir dans les années suivantes  !  

PS : Je ne sais pas ce qui arrive à Ed la Tronche, mais depuis ce matin il ne poste que des liens vers "Le Figaro"...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> *A l'audience, le procureur avait estimé que M. Bellanger avait bien "dévoyé" la jeune fille, qui "en huit mois a appris ce que d'autres mettent 30 ans à découvrir".*
> 
> Bah perso j'ai été _dévoyé*_ à 17 ans par une femme de 35**, mais je n'ai pas porté plainte !!!! :love:
> 
> ...


C'est mon employeur qui me bloque l'accès à Rue 89 et Libé.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2008)

La plus grande démocratie du monde...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> La viande de chat est bcp plus tendre et raffinée que le chien...
> 
> Enfin je dis ça comme ça moi...



:mouais:


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais:



Laisse dire, Tibo, laisse dire...


----------



## Hérisson (3 Novembre 2008)

L'autre démocratie...(dont le président est très mais alors très mauvais perdant...)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...nri_guaino_irritent_les_ma.html?idfx=RSS_notr


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> L'autre démocratie...(dont le président est très mais alors très mauvais perdant...)
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...nri_guaino_irritent_les_ma.html?idfx=RSS_notr




Vu ses changements d'avis à propos du statut de La Poste, demain il va dire que c'est une riche idée et que Carla devrait poser pour être portraiturée nue sur une citrouille pour Halloween


----------



## rizoto (3 Novembre 2008)

de mieux en mieux ...


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2008)

plus je lis ce type de connerie plus j'ai envie de monté une boite en belgique pour vendre des supports de stockage en france


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas un mauvais calcul...

Les ayants droit éviteront-ils la baisse de la taxe copie privée?

L'intelligence est une notion surfaite de nos jours...

Le projet Hadopi est « en parfaite intelligence » avec la CNIL.


----------



## macpacman (4 Novembre 2008)

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/176555/France-Sarkozy-declenche-un-tolle-en-Bretagne.php

Sarko toujours plus loin dans la connerie. Quelle méchanceté, quelle vulgarité, quelle connerie.

Comment avons nous pu élire un tel taré ? Que lui a-t-on fait ? Et je ne dis pas ça uniquement pour les bretons de macgé !

Dans son album "panique celtique", Manau disait : verrais-je un jour le mal à l'élysée ?
On s'en rapproche dangereusement.

torr-reor!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Comment avons nous pu élire un tel taré ?



Mais en allant simplement en masse mettre des bulletins pour lui dans des urnes, mon poussin...


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2008)

Ce pauvre type n'a juste aucune éducation, c'est un fait.


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2008)

ça n'excuse rien, mais c'était quand même y'a plus d'un an cette histoire non ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2008)

Oui, mais ces "écarts" sont réguliers. On ne peut pas dire donc qu'il s'agisse d'un "accident".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui, mais ces "écarts" sont réguliers. On ne peut pas dire donc qu'il s'agisse d'un "accident".



Si vous voulez on vous prête notre Christian Clavier à nous... Comme ça eul' président, ben il dira que du bien de vous...


----------



## macpacman (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais en allant simplement en masse mettre des bulletins pour lui dans des urnes, mon poussin...


 
Hébin ouais, mon pote. C'est totalement de notre faute.
En France le vote est à bulletin secret alors je ne dirai à personne pour qui j'ai voté. Même pas à toi ! 

D'autres votent en ce moment. Verront-ils noir ou auront-ils la frite? Personnellement, j'en ai rien à foutre. Un président américain c'est un président américain j'ai jamais trop vu la différence. Peut-être un président (un peu) noir ce serait plus rigolo? C'est ça qui change, c'est tout.
Je leur souhaite simplement que l'heureux élu soit un peu moins con que notre guignol national. Ça ne devrait pas être compliqué.

Ce que je suivais ces derniers temps, c'est Paris-Bercy. Jo a réalisé un super exploit, il est maintenant dans le Top Ten et il ira à Shangaï. Je préfère me remonter le moral avec ça.
À très bientôt, j'espère.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Hébin ouais, mon pote. C'est totalement de notre faute.
> En France le vote est à bulletin secret alors je ne dirai à personne pour qui j'ai voté. Même pas à toi !
> 
> Bla bla bla...



Ah mais c'est que je ne t'ai rien demandé, mon "pote"... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

Ben en même temps c'est vrai qu'on s'en branle un peu de bretons.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2008)

Avis sur le projet de loi anti-piratage: la réaction de la CNIL.


----------



## macpacman (4 Novembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> ça n'excuse rien, mais c'était quand même y'a plus d'un an cette histoire non ?


 
 C'est vrai, Mado! 

En revoyant ça juste là je revois la date...22 août 2007. vérivéri obsolète.
J'ai pourtant bien vu ça dans le 20minutes en ligne de ce matin.
Maintenant le site est bien à jour de ce matin 4 Novembre 2008, parlant US.

spécial pour Patochman:

c'est sans doute une coquille du site en ligne de 20minutes. Sans doute n'est-il pas parfaitement conçu.
On voit aussi marqué dans cette page:
*Article* : Nicolas Sarkozy «aime trop la Corse» pour la laisser aux mafias 


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Si tu veux parler de mafia en Corse, tu peux d'abbord passer une bonne après midi à lire ça... Après tu pourras te dire un peu plus informé pour mieux la situer, la mafia en question...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Comment avons nous pu élire un tel taré ?



Ben c'est la faute des socialistes  ; si ils avaient pas mit la cruche reine des connes mais Strauss-Kahn, les gens auraient pas été forcés de choisir entre une incompétente et un fou 

Mais bon, faut pas être naif, c'est tous les mêmes, y'a pas d'histoires de "que lui a-t-on fait", c'est plutôt des trucs génétiques propres aux politiques et à ceux qui ont le pouvoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ... c'est plutôt des trucs génétiques propres aux politiques et à ceux qui ont le pouvoir



Le rapport avec la génétique, nan, je ne vois pas... Et puis c'est parfois un de ses arguments concernant telle ou telle catégories de personnes... :mouais:

Par contre, pour une fois (je dis bien POUR UNE FOIS...) je vais me risquer à un peu de psychologie de chiottes : 

Je crois que Nicolas était un petit garçon qui a beaucoup souffert, et ce à bien des niveaux...
Maintenant, il faut que nous payions tous...

Je sais, c'est un poil simpliste...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2008)

Si, ils sont plus intelligents de loin => ils sont rejetés => Rancoeur, ils ont le pouvoir donc ils se vengent (la connerie des gens en général aidant pas...), vu que les gens sont cons ils considèrent l'importance de leur vie comme négligeable et puis voilà...
Quand tu vois que les gens autour de toi comprennent moins en une heure que toi en 10 secondes, t'as vite tendance à les considérer comme des merdes, donc avec le pouvoir et le fric ça doit devenir pas mal...


----------



## duracel (4 Novembre 2008)

A l'école de la vie...

Pas de rapport avec le sujet précédent, notamment en ce qui concerne le pays où cela s'est produit.


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2008)

Pffff elle a rien montré en fait... Z'ont du être déçu les élèves


----------



## macpacman (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu veux parler de mafia en Corse, tu peux d'abbord passer une bonne après midi à lire ça... Après tu pourras te dire un peu plus informé pour mieux la situer, la mafia en question...


 
Merci pour ce lien. C'est très instructif.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Merci pour ce lien. C'est très instructif.



De rien 

Rien ne me gonfle plus que le bon Français moyen qui claironne sur la mafia en Corse en ayant entendu not' bon roi, ou un autre, en parler 5 secondes sur tel ou tel média... Mais cette remarque est valable pour n'importe-quel sujet...

La médiocrité de certains "va de la gueule" à l'inculture crasseuse, qui l'ouvrent à tout bout de champ pour éclairer le monde de leur petit avis merdeux me gonfle de plus en plus... 
L'information superficielle emmagasinée comme un bouffe un Mars® tient de plus en plus le rôle de "conscience" chez ces minables que je conchie méticuleusement...

Même si je l'ouvre aussi à tous bouts de champs pour raconter des tombereaux de conneries, mon éducation m'a inculqué le fait de fermer ma putain de gueule et de réfléchir sur ce que je ne connais pas assez, au lieu de la ramener.
Je pense m'y tenir la plupart du temps...

D'où aussi mon respect pour quelques uns ici qui maîtrisent un tant soit peu les sujets qu'ils débalent, qui savent lire, penser un peu par eux mêmes et observer... Ils se reconnaîtront 

Considérations pluvieuses. 
Mais le temps s'y prête.


----------



## macpacman (4 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben c'est la faute des socialistes  ; si ils avaient pas mit la cruche reine des connes mais Strauss-Kahn


 
Ç'aurait été mon choix à moi aussi si j'avais été au PS.
Mais je préfère ne pas trop parler politique sur les forums, c'est pas mon but. 

De toute façon


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> faut pas être naif, c'est tous les mêmes


On est d'accord aussi. Et puis en parlant politique on en vient vite à dire des gros mots.


À présent, c'est à qui le tour de nous raconter une actualité amusante?


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De rien
> La médiocrité de certains "va de la gueule" à l'inculture crasseuse, qui l'ouvrent à tout bout de champ pour éclairer le monde de leur petit avis merdeux me gonfle de plus en plus...
> L'information superficielle emmagasinée comme un bouffe un Mars® tient de plus en plus le rôle de "conscience" chez ces minables que je conchie méticuleusement...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi tonton, la seule grosse difficulté sans devoir y passer son temps, c'est justement de trouver des médias d'informations complets. C'est de plus en plus dur...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2008)

Ben j'suis désolé, mais ayant bu une canette de corsica cola, je pense avoir le droit légitime de donner mon avis sur quoique ce soit concernant la corse, de ses cochons gris à sa mafia italienne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben j'suis désolé, mais ayant bu une canette de corsica cola, je pense avoir le droit légitime de donner mon avis sur quoique ce soit concernant la corse, de ses cochons gris à sa mafia italienne


Voilà qui m'apprendra à accueillir des vipères en ma maison!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi tonton, la seule grosse difficulté sans devoir y passer son temps, c'est justement de trouver des médias d'informations complets. C'est de plus en plus dur...


C'est sûr, faut bosser un peu... Et on n'a pas toujours le temps ou l'envie... Je te le concède


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2008)

Des médias d'informations complets et aussi pas trop "orientés"


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> une canette de corsica cola


*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## macpacman (4 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien ne me gonfle plus que le bon Français moyen qui claironne sur la mafia en Corse en ayant entendu not' bon roi, ou un autre, en parler 5 secondes sur tel ou tel média...



Comme je te comprends.

Je veux te préciser aussi que quand j'ai mis le spécial patochman, j'ai sans doute fait un copié-collé un peu trop long. 
Je ne voulais pas dire mafia, je voulais dire Corse.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Des médias d'informations complets et aussi pas trop "orientés"



Bah.
À tout prendre, je préfère les médias orientés, au moins je sais d'où ils parlent. Mais ça ne me fait pas gagner du temps, c'est sûr.
L'information n'est pas une chose objective. Donner de l'info, c'est traduire la réalité. 
Et traduire, c'est trahir...

Parce qu'on est inondé d'informations, il faut que l'on fasse le tri nous-mêmes. C'est ça le plus dur. Mais c'est ça ou accepter de laisser les menteurs les plus riches nous gouverner.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2008)

Oué mais quand j'vois le nombre de trucs sur lesquels on nous manipule j'ai du mal à croire les médias quels qu'ils soient :mouais:
Et sur une grosse partie des sujets, comme tout le monde je peux pas faire complètement le tri vu que j'ai pas de point de référence sur le sujet... 
Y'a des gens qui ont des avis sur tout, et je vois pas comment, pour juger il faut bien connaitre en profondeur le sujet et vu le nombre de sujets, à part des hypothèses et des sentiments/ à prioris, j'vois pas ce qu'on peut dire en étant persuadé sur quasiment tout...

Perso je me fie à mon feeling, jusqu'à ici ça à toujours marché sur tout ce que je faisait, en attendant de connaître vraiment le monde (quand je dit vraiment j'parle d'autres choses que les trucs théoriques qu'on apprends at school et qui sont écrites par ceux qui nous manipulent :mouais par moi-même ; les médias j'en regardes pas mal, mais avec un peu de recul


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux justement partir sur cette base du feeling, car chaque information annoncée publiquement a des buts, des objectifs dont celui de susciter une réaction. Cette réaction souvent "primaire" est provoquée par l'émotion exacerbée lors de l'annonce de l'information c'est à dire par sa mise en scène médiatique. 
Qui veut cette réaction, dans quel but et à quelles fins ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Novembre 2008)

La manifestation du contre-sommet de l'intégration qui s'est tenu hier et aujourd'hui à Vichy a réuni près de 3000 manifestants et les partis de gauche (LCR, PCF, PS, Verts, PRS), les syndicats (SUD-Solidaires, CGT), et plusieurs associations (le SAF, l'UJFP...). 
Malgré tout, des dérapages de quelques anarchistes/totos, condamnées par l'ensemble des élus et des organisateurs (contrairement à ce qu'a affirmé C. Malhuret, le maire (UMP) de Vichy) ont émaillées la manif... L'arrière du cortège, a été chargé par les CRS (grenades lacrimo), auxquels quelques dizaines de manifestants incontrôlables par le SO débordé ont répondu par 5 voitures brûlées, des poubelles incendiées, et des vitrines de boutiques brisées. Il y a, évidemment et malheureusement, eu 34 interpellations. 

Le meeting du soir à Cusset a réuni près de 1000 personnes, dans une ambiance un peu plus calme.

Je tiens également à vous faire part, histoire de remettre les pendules à l'heure et de prendre un peu de recul avec ce qui a été dit dans la presse, de ce message que Vincent Présumey (PS) a adressé aux militants PS et aux participants du contre-sommet : 



> A Vichy se tient le "sommet européen sur l'intégration", rassemblant sous la houlette de M.M. Hortefeux et Sarkozy les ministres de l'immigration de l'Union Européenne, que la France tente de réunir sur une orientation qui peut être résumée ainsi : "immigration choisie" sur des critères seulement économiques liés aux besoins des branches patronales dans les métiers dits en tension, et finissons-en avec le droit au regroupement familial et avec le droit d'asile, et donc fabriquons par dizaines de milliers des sans-papiers sans droits.
> Nous étions environ 300-350 participants au contre-sommet tenu dimanche à Cusset, avec réunions-débats et nombreuses discussions, et prés de 4000 manifestants à Vichy hier soir, puis autour de 800 participants au meeting unitaire de Cusset.
> Chacun sait qu'il y a eu de sérieux incidents. Ce message est une première réaction à chaud à ce qui s'est passé et s'adresse en particulier à celles et ceux de l'Allier ou de l'Auvergne, qui étaient nombreux dans la manifestation, qui peuvent et doivent garder la tête haute.
> 
> ...


(Désolé, j'ai pas de lien, c'est un mail donc je suis obligé de le mettre en entier...)




Edit : et une petite vidéo de l'intérieur de la manif sur le site du journal local...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2008)

Exact, d'où le recul quand y'a une info


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Car des gas de mon amphi nous a annoncée cette manif, un car partait même des terreaux ...



> A Vichy se tient le "sommet européen sur l'intégration", rassemblant sous la houlette de M.M. Hortefeux et Sarkozy les ministres de l'immigration de l'Union Européenne, que la France tente de réunir sur une orientation qui peut être résumée ainsi : "immigration choisie" sur des critères seulement économiques liés aux besoins des branches patronales dans les métiers dits en tension, et finissons-en avec le droit au regroupement familial et avec le droit d'asile, et donc fabriquons par dizaines de milliers *des sans-papiers sans droits.
> *
> > ils ont pas de droits parce que justement ils n'ont pas de papiers ...
> 
> ...


Bon et sinon le vrai sujet : quand est ce qu'on l'aborde ? hein ? Z'êtes bien gentil  quand même ... J'ai aussi parfois l'impression que ça vous donne des occasions de disputer votre bacs à sable ...

En attendant, quelles ont été les idées débattues pendant ce putain de sommet sur l*'immigration* ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Novembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Car des gas de mon amphi nous a annoncée cette manif ...
> 
> 
> Bon et sinon le vrai sujet : quand est ce qu'on l'aborde ? hein ? Z'êtes bien gentil  quand même ...
> ...



Odré, tu n'as as compris le texte de Vincent Présumey puisque tu n'as pas saisi le sens de la manifestation que nous avons faite hier : le contre-sommet était non pas l'occasion pour ceux qui y participaient de discuter de cette politique d'immigration, mais au contraire de la dénoncer !
Et tu fais un grave déni de justice quand tu dis que les sans-papiers non pas de droit ; c'est aussi pour cela que ce contre-sommet était intéressant, notamment la table ronde de dimanche, à Cusset, sur le thème "existe-t-il encore un droit pour les immigré ?". Des intervenants (un avocat du barreau de Clermont Ferrand un médecin, un militant de la ligue des droits de l'homme, qui était accessoirement prof de philo et socio) étaient là pour répéter que les sans-papiers, les immigrés, quels qu'ils soient, ont un droit : et ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'est sans papiers qu'on n'a pas de droit. Le droit à la justice, le droit à la santé (CMU) sont par exemple des droits que n'importe quel être humain possède. 

Ensuite, sur les questions "de quoi parle-t-on" à propos du texte de Vincent Présumey, soit tu ne l'as pas bien lu, soit tu n'as vraiment pas compris le sens de ce contre-sommet...

Edit : et oui, deux cars sont partis de Lyon, avec verifications d'identité au départ de Lyon, à 200 kilomètres du lieu de la manifestation ! Un délire !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2008)

Hé, mais il se prend pour qui celui cité dans le message de Julrou ?
Nan mais sérieux, ça se prétend combatant en faisant une pseudo manif libertaire dans un pays démocratique ?
Combattant... Ca me fait bien rire de voir ça...
Faire un contre-sommet pour dire "On est contre, on est des combattants, des vrais, la preuve on dit que c'est mal !" ça me fait bien rire...
Combattre ça serait faire avancer les choses, pas dénoncer les idées des autres pour éviter de parler des siennes...
Ils me font marrer ces cons qui se disent représentants/défenseurs du peuple, ils sont largement aussi bornés que ceux qu'ils critiquent 



> Quand il faudra aller à l'affrontement, nous y serons, en masse et dans l'unité. Parce que, nous, nous sommes des millions et que l'avenir peut nous appartenir.



Celle-là, faudra la foutre dans les livres d'histoires :mouais: 
Quel affrontement ? 
Quelle unité ?
Ca se veut fédérateur, avec un rôle important, mais ça à surtout la grosse tête pour ce que ça fait 
P'tain, mais même Aragorn aurait pas osé une phrase aussi pompeuse dans le seigneur des anneaux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Oh si j'ai bien compris que ce monsieur Vincent Présumay du Parti socialiste présumait (porte bien son nom) par son texte pouvoir expliquer la pagaille de cette manifestation et s'en sortir blanc comme un linge, ce dont je ne doute pas...

Par contre, et ceci est récurrent dans ce genre de manifestations - que j'ai eu le loisirs d'accompagner il y a presque 10 ans maintenant (hum) pour d'autres revendications - c'est les casseurs et la manipulation de cet anecdotique phénomène en comparaison aux idées évoquées lors des débats qui me gonfle. Toute l'énergie qu'à suscité cet épiphénomène (sic je croyais pas utiliser ce mot) pourrait être bien mieux engagées et plus efficacement. C'est un travail de long terme que cette histoire d'immigration (parce que c'est de ça que l'on parle derrière intégration ... cache misère).

Et puis, sans papiers sans droit : ça ne veut juste rien dire d'un point de vue linguistique. Dans un discours politique d'un politicien ça fait super tâche je trouve ... c'est une tautologie qui cachent bien des réalités.

Or, dans tous ça, dans cet embroglio de faits, l'opinion public ne retiendra que les echauds fourrés de la manif' et non le réel sujet du sommet.

Et ça c'est calculé au millimètre près ... par justemement ceux qui ne veulent pas d'un discours transparent sur l'immigration.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Hé, mais il se prend pour qui celui cité dans le message de Julrou ?
> Nan mais sérieux, ça se prétend combatant en faisant une pseudo manif libertaire dans un pays démocratique ?
> Combattant... Ca me fait bien rire de voir ça...
> Faire un contre-sommet pour dire "On est contre, on est des combattants, des vrais, la preuve on dit que c'est mal !" ça me fait bien rire...
> ...



Mais je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement ! Qui te dit que nous n'avions pas des idées à proposer ? Qui te dit que le contre-sommet ne servait qu'une critique non constructive ? 
Comment oses-tu dire que Vincent Présumey se prétend combattant en faisant une "pseudo manif" ? Sais-tu qui organisait la manif ? Sais-tu qui est Vincent Présumey ? As-tu pris connaissance des mails que les organisateurs nous ont envoyé avant ? Des tracts distribués pendant la manif ?

C'est effectivement "marrant" de te voir critiquer un contre-sommet dont tu n'as suivi ni la création, ni le déroulement, ni assisté aux évènements et aux *tables rondes* (ouvertes à tous) organisées en marge de la manif...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est effectivement "marrant" de te voir critiquer un contre-sommet dont tu n'as suivi ni la création, ni le déroulement, ni assisté aux évènements et aux *tables rondes* (ouvertes à tous) organisées en marge de la manif...



Ils ont alors manifestement un problème de communication car dans les tracts et site internet que j'ai eu entre les mains, aucune véritable idée et problématique n'était exprimé. Seule VICHY était _mise en gras_. 

Sinon de quoi parle t'on ? Je vais me fatiguer encore longtemps avant d'avoir une réponse à cette question ...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Novembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Or, dans tous ça, dans cet embroglio de faits, l'opinion public ne retiendra que les echauds fourrés de la manif' et non le réel sujet du sommet.
> 
> Et ça c'est calculé au millimètre près ... par justemement ceux qui ne veulent pas d'un discours transparent sur l'immigration.



Effectivement !
C'est pour cela que Vincent Présumey, et tout les responsables des groupes organisateurs de ce contre-sommet et de cette manif ont critiqué et dénoncé les dérapages de ces groupuscules ! 

Les organisateurs ont été reçus par Brice Hortefeux le matin même, la manif a été durement négocié avec les forces de police. Les tables rondes et le meeting du soir était l'occasion de se regrouper pour discuter, pour dénoncer ce "sommet de la honte". 

Vincent Présumey va donc évidemment dans le sens de la majorité des manifestants et des organisateurs. Affirmer que ce contre-sommet n'était qu'une gentille mascarade, comme le fait tintin, c'est aussi improductif que de ne rien faire du tout. Je vais plus loin : c'est même une négation des droits de revendication d'une opposition digne de ce nom en pays démocratique. Opposition qui se démarque des actes de violence opérés par quelques dizaines de manifestants qui n'ont absolument pas servi la cause de la manifestation et de ce contre-sommet, malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Ok, julrou mais finalement on s'en fout ...

De quoi parle le sommet, quelles idées y sont abordées ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Novembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ils ont alors manifestement un problème de communication car dans les tracts et site internet que j'ai eu entre les mains, aucune véritable idée et problématique n'étaient exprimées. Seuls VICHY était _mis en gras_. Sinon de quoi parle t'on ? Je vais me fatiguer encore longtemps avant d'avoir une réponse à cette question ...



Tu n'as visiblement pas assisté aux tables ronde, et tu n'as apparemment pas eu les bons tracts... Communication, il y a eu, mais, il faut le reconnaître, elle était surtout distribué aux militants par les cellules des partis ou des syndicats qui avaient la charge de faire connaître ce contre-sommet autour d'eux (c'était le tract que j'avais posté il y a quelques jours). 

Après, je ne vais pas faire un résumé exhaustif de tout ce qui s'est dit aux réunions et au meeting. Il fallait y assister, et faire un petit effort pour tenter de comprendre de quoi il était question. 
Le thème général, si tu veux, était la politique d'immigration mise en place par le ministre français et les ministres européens, qui ont adopté une directive (la "directive retour") et le pacte européen sur l'immigration. Un tout petit effort de documentation sur cette politique, et tu comprendras ce dont il était question au sommet. Pour le contre-sommet, je ne vais pas me répéter : il fallait assister aux manifs, table rondes, meeting.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu n'as visiblement pas assisté aux tables ronde, et tu n'as apparemment pas eu les bons tracts... Communication, il y a eu, mais, il faut le reconnaître, elle était surtout distribué aux militants par les cellules des partis ou des syndicats qui avaient la charge de faire connaître ce contre-sommet autour d'eux (c'était le tract que j'avais posté il y a quelques jours).
> 
> Après, je ne vais pas faire un résumé exhaustif de tout ce qui s'est dit aux réunions et au meeting. Il fallait y assister, et faire un petit effort pour tenter de comprendre de quoi il était question.
> Le thème général, si tu veux, était la politique d'immigration mise en place par le ministre français et les ministres européens, qui ont adopté une *directive* (la "directive retour") et le *pacte européen* sur l*'immigration*. Un tout petit effort de documentation sur cette politique, et tu comprendras ce dont il était question au sommet. Pour le contre-sommet, je ne vais pas me répéter : il fallait assister aux manifs, table rondes, meeting.



Et ben je vais me répéter, si tu veux un tant soi peu mobiliser l'opininion publique, tu aurais dû commencer ton premier post par cela. Comme pour les tracts : les mots clefs que tu présentes maintenant (en gras par mes soins et clairement définis maintenant à cause d'un virulent tirage de vers du nez ) me permettent désormais de faire la recherche que tu me demandes... 

Avant ce post je ne savais pas de quoi tu parlais ... clairement. 

 (j'ai beaucoup apprécié cette conversation)


----------



## Macuserman (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon...aux US, les premiers retours sont favorables à John McCain.

I am Macuserman, and I approve this message!

Il remporterait notemment...la Floride!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2008)

D'un côté les dépouillements sont fait sur 1%/2% des bulletins


----------



## Chang (5 Novembre 2008)

Il serait tres surprenant que Mc Cain gagne ... 

Vers quelle heure peut on dire qu'on aura les resultats "officiels" definitifs ??


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon allez, et c'est tant mieux, c'est du tout cuit pour la personne de couleur


----------



## Chang (5 Novembre 2008)

On dirait que ca se precise ... les trois etats du grand ouest etant en general democrates ...


Edit > C'est bon c'est officiel ... a l'heure actuelle il a 273 points et 270 sont necessaires.

Allez hop ... au boulot maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon il peut me rendre mon maquillage mainant.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)

_DJ SNOOP SCRATCH DOGGY STYLE conteste
le fait qu'Obama soit vraiment noir_


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)

_Selon un pompiste de Virginie, Obama aurait
fait partie du KKK dans sa prime jeunesse_


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)

_BIG BOOPS LOLITA NIGER FASHION STYLI MAMA DOLL a encore le souffle coupé
par la victoire de son frère_


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

C'est assez rare, et ce fil en est le bon résumé, de voir le Monde se réveiller avec une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Novembre 2008)

Eh bah ça on verra..
Parce qu'avec la crise actuelle, les promesses de campagne des 2 candidats, c'est du vent. McCain pouvait compter sur lui-meme, et Biden epaulera très bien Pr Obama.

Le peuple américain a choisi, on peut être en désaccord, mais respectons leur choix.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Eh bah ça on verra..
> Parce qu'avec la crise actuelle, les promesses de campagne des 2 candidats, c'est du vent.



Bien au contraire à mon avis.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le peuple américain a choisi, on peut être en désaccord, mais respectons leur choix.


Je crois que tu va te sentir bien seul aujourd'hui...


Bon en tous cas mon premier conseil a Obama: ne pas circuler en cabriolet dans les rues de Dallas...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

SUPER BARACK!
Is gonna kick your ass macuserman!


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Eh bah ça on verra..
> Parce qu'avec la crise actuelle, les promesses de campagne des 2 candidats, c'est du vent. McCain pouvait compter sur lui-meme, et Biden epaulera très bien Pr Obama.
> 
> Le peuple américain a choisi, on peut être en désaccord, mais respectons leur choix.



En quoi es tu en desaccord avec leur choix? Tu preferais pas le chanteur de "bomb Iran" quand même ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Eh bah ça on verra..
> Parce qu'avec la crise actuelle, les promesses de campagne des 2 candidats, c'est du vent. McCain pouvait compter sur lui-meme, et Biden epaulera très bien Pr Obama.
> 
> Le peuple américain a choisi, on peut être en désaccord, mais respectons leur choix.



De toute façon, il y a au moins plusieurs choses claires (vite fait) :

- Je préfère un président de 47 ans à un de plus de 70
- Je préfère un président qui a du se battre et n'a pas eu une jeunesse dorée
- Je préfère un président qui n'a pas comme vice président une gourdasse
- Je préfère me lever un matin en découvrant que les Etats-Unis peuvent voter pour un black
- Je préfère un président qui, de par sa jeunesse et son éducation, n'est pas victime des tiroirs et sait s'ouvrir aux autres
- Je préfère un président qui dit que Wall-Street n'est pas une fin en soi
- Je préfère un président qui explique a ses citoyens que les States ne sont pas tout et qu'il faut tenir compte du reste du Monde
- Je préfère un président qui a décidé que le pétrole n'était pas tout et qu'il fallait plonger le plus vite possible dans les autres formes d'énergie
- Je préfère entendre la voix des américains des villes à celle des paysans des plaines profondes qui se baladent en permanence avec 5 flingues a la ceinture et ne pensent qu'a vitrifier tout ce qui n'est pas comme eux
- Je préfère globalement ceux qui se sont exprimés pour Obama à ceux qui soutenaient Mc Cain.

Alors, oui : on verra. Mais je pense sincèrement qu'avec l'autre c'était déjà tout vu.

Etc


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> - Je préfère un président de 47 ans à un de plus de 70



Amok aurai même pas voté pour lui


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Amok aurai même pas voté pour lui



Note que Obama est (aussi) plus vieux que moi... 

Je ne vais surement pas bouder mon contentement de ce matin. 8 ans de conneries monstrueuses, de mensonges, de passe-droit pour les grands pétroliers, de remise en cause des traités signés juste pour faire plaisir à l'industrie, de politique du court terme et du n'importe quoi, de guerres stupides, destructrices et dont on a pas encore mesuré les dégâts à moyen et long terme, 8 ans à supporter ce que les Etats-Unis peuvent enfanter de pire et de plus dégueulasse s'achèvent. Ca ne peut être que mieux.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> - Je préfère entendre la voix des américains des villes à celle des paysans des plaines profondes qui se baladent en permanence avec 5 flingues a la ceinture et ne pensent qu'a vitrifier tout ce qui n'est pas comme eux


Deux épisodes assez édifiants de la mini-série Rachid Au Texas:
- Rachid fait parler la poudre
- Rachid et les Minute Men
...


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est assez rare, et ce fil en est le bon résumé, de voir le Monde se réveiller avec une bonne nouvelle.




Yep, je n'aurais jamais pensé me réveiller un jour en regrettant de ne pas être américaine.. Juste quelques heures, faut pas déconner non plus !


----------



## Macuserman (5 Novembre 2008)

Espérons qu'il sera un bon Président, ce qui à mon avis, sera vite déterminé, car son programme est bon.
Il a un bon colistier, il sait ce qui se passe en coulisse, et surtout, il a réussi à rassembler le peuple.

J'étais un peu plus pour McCain, mais comme je suis un fervent défenseur du Sénateur Clinton, je suis content dans les 2 cas! 
Et au moins, maintenant que Obama a été élu, on ne me regardera plus de travers quand j'affiche mon pro-américanisme! 

Comme il dit: "Il n'y a pas des Etats démocrates, il n'y a pas d'Etats Républicains, il y a les Etats-Unis d'Amérique".

Pour paraphraser; "God Bless MacGé, God bless Pr. Obama, God Bless Snr. McCain, God Bless France & America".
Bonne journée.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Yep, je n'aurais jamais pensé me réveiller un jour en regrettant de ne pas être américaine..


Quoi?! Tu voudrais vraiment peser 120 kg et faire du 64?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi?! Tu voudrais vraiment peser 120 kg et faire du 64?



Comme Paris Hilton ?!!!!!!



Sérieusement... Sarah Palin à la vice-présidence... :afraid: 
Mc Cain disait hier à Roswell que les extra-terrestres votaient pour lui. Au moins, maintenant on sait qu'ils n'existent pas ! 
Ceci étant, saluons quand même le fair-play des politiques américains dont nos politiques devraient s'inspirer...


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2008)

Ah merde, c'est vrai.. Puis j'aurais pu être black en plus :affraid:

Pfff, ça me réussit pas les nuits blanches !


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'étais un peu plus pour McCain.



Il n'est pas question ici de flinguer ceux qui étaient pour les républicains. Et je précise que ceux qui pourraient tomber, tout à leur joie, dans l'attaque basique et non argumentée n'ont pas leur place sur ce fil.
Dans cet esprit, j'aimerais réellement que tu développes (ou d'autres) ce qui te poussait à préférer le programme de Mc Cain.


----------



## claudde (5 Novembre 2008)

bon, une chose à dire : YEAAH!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Espérons qu'il sera un bon Président, ce qui à mon avis, sera vite déterminé, car son programme est bon.
> Il a un bon colistier, il sait ce qui se passe en coulisse, et surtout, il a réussi à rassembler le peuple.
> 
> J'étais un peu plus pour McCain, mais comme je suis un fervent défenseur du Sénateur Clinton, je suis content dans les 2 cas!  blablabla.....



Mais Ptain, faites le taire !!!   

Bon, sinon, j'ai hâte de voir Obama à coté de notre petit Nicolas* !... pour résumer en une image ce qu'est le charisme (ou son absence  )... 

* son fabricant de talonnettes va faire une terrible nervous breakdown :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, sinon, j'ai hâte de voir Obama à coté de notre petit Nicolas* !... pour résumer en une image ce qu'est le charisme (ou son absence  )...
> 
> * son fabricant de talonnettes va faire une terrible nervous breakdown :rateau:



Et moi de le voir entre Carla et Barack. Les regards vont passer par dessus


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

_"Il a fallu longtemps. Mais ce soir, grâce à ce que nous avons accompli aujourd'hui et pendant cette élection, en ce moment historique, le changement est arrivé en Amérique. __Si jamais quelqu'un doute encore que l'Amérique est un endroit où tout est possible, se demande si le rêve de nos pères fondateurs est toujours vivant, doute encore du pouvoir de notre démocratie, la réponse lui est donnée ce soir. (...) __Il y aura des revers et des faux départs. __ Nous n'atteindrons peut-être pas notre but en un an ou même en un mandat, mais il n'y a jamais eu autant d'espoir que ce soir, mais le peuple américain y arrivera _(...). _Je serai toujours honnête avec vous quant aux défis auxquels nous sommes confrontés.__A ceux qui nous regardent ce soir au-delà de nos frontières,_ _nos histoires sont singulières, mais nous partageons le même destin. __A ceux qui voudraient détruire le monde, nous vous battrons. A ceux qui aspirent à la paix et à la sécurité, nous vous soutenons."

_L'élection d'Obama s'accompagne d'une victoire écrasante des démocrates au Congrès. *Pour la première fois depuis 1995, les démocrates ont une majorité au Sénat et à la Chambre des représentants et contrôlent la Maison Blanche.* Les électeurs américains étaient également appelés à se prononcer sur d'autres scrutins, notamment le renouvellement d'un tiers du Sénat et de la totalité de la Chambre des représentants. Selon des résultats partiels, le Parti démocrate aurait gagné des sièges à la Chambre (235 à 174, selon une projection de MSNBC) et au Sénat, lui donnant le contrôle des branches législative et exécutive pour la première fois depuis 1995.

(le Monde)


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Note que Obama est (aussi) plus vieux que moi...
> 
> Je ne vais surement pas bouder mon contentement de ce matin. 8 ans de conneries monstrueuses, de mensonges, de passe-droit pour les grands pétroliers, de remise en cause des traités signés juste pour faire plaisir à l'industrie, de politique du court terme et du n'importe quoi, de guerres stupides, destructrices et dont on a pas encore mesuré les dégâts à moyen et long terme, 8 ans à supporter ce que les Etats-Unis peuvent enfanter de pire et de plus dégueulasse s'achèvent. Ca ne peut être que mieux.



La précision a son importance :

La famille Bush, grande puissance du lobby pétrolier depuis des années et des années, étaient déjà des opposants farouches à un certain JFK, et il n'est pas exclu du tout, qu'ils soient lié d'une façon ou d'une autre à l'assassinat de JFK.

Et si l'on remonte encore un peu dans le temps, il y avait des près d'argent pour le parti Nazi allemand d'un certain A.H. avant et pendant la guerre.

8 ans donc ?? Non ! Beaucoup plus !


Hormis ça, je suis content moi aussi, ils ont osé le faire : élire un mec issue d'une minorité, et qui plus est un bonhomme avec un vrai charisme (pasque si c'est juste voter pour un black, ca reste débile comme la sacro sainte discrimination positive, ou l'égalité des femmes : un clown noir, ou une clown, reste un clown).

Bon courage à lui, ça ne sera pas sans difficultés


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'étais un peu plus pour McCain, mais comme je suis un fervent défenseur du Sénateur Clinton, je suis content dans les 2 cas!
> Et au moins, maintenant que Obama a été élu, on ne me regardera plus de travers quand j'affiche mon pro-américanisme!



Etre "pro-américain" ne signifie pas forcément être Républicain  Les Démocrates sont également "pro-américains" 



Amok a dit:


> Il n'est pas question ici de flinguer ceux qui étaient pour les républicains. Et je précise que ceux qui pourraient tomber, tout à leur joie, dans l'attaque basique et non argumentée n'ont pas leur place sur ce fil.
> Dans cet esprit, j'aimerais réellement que tu développes (ou d'autres) ce qui te poussait à préférer le programme de Mc Cain.



+1

C'est toujours plus agréable de développer son point de vue plutôt que de se limiter à des affirmations.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _"Il a fallu longtemps. Mais ce soir, grâce à ce que nous avons accompli aujourd'hui et pendant cette élection, en ce moment historique, le changement est arrivé en Amérique. __Si jamais quelqu'un doute encore que l'Amérique est un endroit où tout est possible, se demande si le rêve de nos pères fondateurs est toujours vivant, doute encore du pouvoir de notre démocratie, la réponse lui est donnée ce soir. (...) __Il y aura des revers et des faux départs. __ Nous n'atteindrons peut-être pas notre but en un an ou même en un mandat, mais il n'y a jamais eu autant d'espoir que ce soir, mais le peuple américain y arrivera _(...). _Je serai toujours honnête avec vous quant aux défis auxquels nous sommes confrontés.__A ceux qui nous regardent ce soir au-delà de nos frontières,_ _nos histoires sont singulières, mais nous partageons le même destin. __A ceux qui voudraient détruire le monde, nous vous battrons. A ceux qui aspirent à la paix et à la sécurité, nous vous soutenons."_



Je suis en accord avec l'enthousiame général mais il faut bien voir que ce discours a aussi été le discours d'autres hommes politiques et le sera encore. C'est une façon politique de remettre les pieds sur terre à ses électeurs. Ne pas oublier qu'il est d'abord le Président américain. Ne pas oublier ce que les Américains seront sa priorité. Ne pas oublier non plus que dans ses conditions et même avec toute la bonne volonté du monde, il n'est pas le messie et qu'il n'est pas la réponse à _nos_ problèmes.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> un clown noir, ou une clown, reste un clown



NAN PAS LES CLOWNS !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

La défaite laisse les républicains divisés.


_"Le succès de Mme Palin dans les secteurs les plus conservateurs la fait considérer par eux comme le leader naturel du parti pour les années à venir et, particulièrement, pour l'élection présidentielle de 2012."_

:afraid:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je suis en accord avec l'enthousiame général mais il faut bien voir que ce discours a aussi été le discours d'autres hommes politiques et le sera encore. C'est comme qui dirait une façon politique de remettre les pieds sur terre à ses électeurs. Ne pas oublier qu'il est d'abord le Président américain. Ne pas oublier ce que les Américains seront sa priorité. Ne pas oublier non plus que dans ses conditions et même avec toute la bonne volonté du monde, il n'est pas le messie et qu'il n'est pas la réponse à _nos_ problèmes.



_Enfin l&#8217;espoir&#8202;! De grâce, pour une heure, pour un jour, ne jouons pas les blasés, les prudents, les sceptiques._
_Après ce 4 novembre déjà historique, avouons que nous sommes pris, presque tous, d&#8217;un sentiment de bonheur. Pour une heure ou pour un jour, laissons parler l&#8217;enthousiasme, celui qui déferle sur la planète. Depuis quelques heures, les Américains espèrent&#8202;; depuis quelques heures, le monde entier se sent mieux. Le bonheur&#8202;? Une idée neuve en Amérique. Il suffit d&#8217;imaginer un instant le résultat inverse&#8202;: un sénateur raide et conservateur flanqué d&#8217;une mystique béotienne reconduisant pour quatre ans la politique brutale de George W. Bush. Un cauchemar moral, un film d&#8217;horreur politique. Au contraire, les symboles se bousculent dans l&#8217;imaginaire de ce jour d&#8217;exception. L&#8217;idéal d&#8217;Abraham Lincoln, le rêve de Martin Luther King, la Nouvelle Frontière de John et Robert Kennedy&#8202;: quatre espoirs interrompus, quatre prophètes du réel immolés, qui revivent, l&#8217;espace d&#8217;un moment, par la grâce de ce scrutin. Ce sont les symboles d&#8217;une Amérique qui aime l&#8217;avenir. Les symboles de l&#8217;Amérique qu&#8217;on aime._


_La suite - Libé.
_


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> La précision a son importance :
> 
> La famille Bush, grande puissance du lobby pétrolier depuis des années et des années, étaient déjà des opposants farouches à un certain JFK, et il n'est pas exclu du tout, qu'ils soient lié d'une façon ou d'une autre à l'assassinat de JFK.
> 
> ...



Et il parait que c'est Rahan Bush qui a tué le dernier dinosaure!


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'étais un peu plus pour McCain, mais comme je suis un fervent défenseur du Sénateur Clinton, je suis content dans les 2 cas!



Il y en a eu, des supporters d'Hilary qui ont rallié la cause de McCain. Parce qu'Obama était trop à gauche pour eux, parce qu'il était trop noir, trop mâle, ou parce qu'ils étaient trop éc&#339;urés d'avoir perdu des primaires qu'ils n'auraient jamais cru perdre...
Mais il n'y en a pas eu tant que ça.

Pour nous autres européens, de loin, le choix semblait vite fait. 8 ans d'administration Bush avaient humilié "la vieille Europe", et, surtout, ces 8 années d'apogée des néo-conservateurs et des _faucons_ s'était soldées par un fiasco planétaire. Un fiasco militaire, économique, politique.
Il fallait voir les blagues qui circulaient ces derniers jours sur W, le plus impopulaire des présidents américains.
Celle-là, par exemple : 
_Deux agents de la sécurité présidentielle ont interpelé un homme qui tentait d'escalader les grilles de la Maison Blanche hier soir, lundi 3 novembre. Il lui ont dit : 
Monsieur le Président, il faut rester, il y a encore deux mois à tenir._

Mais pour les américains, ce n'était pas si clair. Ou, plutôt, une grande partie d'entre eux, près de la moitié, ont une telle peur dans l'avenir qu'il préférait continuer dans ce mur.
Et, surtout, McCain n'est pas l'héritier de Bush. C'est un faucon, mais c'est un franc-tireur. Une autre incarnation du rêve américian, le rêve du petit blanc qui réussit malgré l'_establishment_. Le vote McCain était un vrai vote populiste, assumé.



> Et au moins, maintenant que Obama a été élu, on ne me regardera plus de travers quand j'affiche mon pro-américanisme!


Pour toutes les raisons que j'ai évoqué ici, tu verras que l'anti-américanisme européen va reculer très nettement. Les démocrates du monde entier avaient toutes les difficultés du monde à être fier des USA. Entre leur politique, et les deux élections trichées-truquées de 2000 et 2004, c'était dur.
Aujourd'hui, les choses vont être toutes différentes. Ceux qui s'étaient jetés dans les bras de Bush (notre petit nicolas en tête) tenteront de faire oublier ça, et y arriveront. Mais ils n'auront pas toujours la place de choix...

Quelle sacré journée. Les résultats sont ahurissants. Entre 10 à 15 millions de votants en plus par rapport à 2004. C'est 10% du corps électoral qui est nouveau. Et les scores sont sans appel. Impressionnant.


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

Pour te répondre, Tibo : 



Un 11 septembre à l'envers.


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

ce qui est inquietant, c'est le risque qu'il soit abattu. Il n'aura pas toujours une vitre pare balle lors de ces discours ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, les choses vont être toutes différentes. Ceux qui s'étaient jetés dans les bras de Bush (notre petit nicolas en tête) tenteront de faire oublier ça, et y arriveront. Mais ils n'auront pas toujours la place de choix...



Chirac, lui, au moins, voyait un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez qu'il a pourtant de fort proéminent 



Amok a dit:


> Pour te répondre, Tibo :
> 
> Un 11 septembre à l'envers.



Lu et approuvé


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ce qui est inquietant, c'est le risque qu'il soit abattu. Il n'aura pas toujours une vitre pare balle lors de ces discours ...



Le risque est pour tout les hommes d'Etat... Peut-être penses-tu qu'il est accentué par les précédents Luther King ou Kennedy ? Mais si l'on commence à penser à cela alors qu'il n'est pas encore entré à la Maison-Blanche... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Je suis content d'avoir gagné les élections aux States... Vive moi! :style: :king:


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais si l'on commence à penser à cela alors qu'il n'est pas encore entré à la Maison-Blanche... :mouais:







_CASSE TOI NÉGRO !! _


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ce qui est inquietant, c'est le risque qu'il soit abattu. Il n'aura pas toujours une vitre pare balle lors de ces discours ...



Bien sûr. Même si, là aussi, il y a eu de gros changements. L'armée et la CIA ont profondément changé en 20 ans, et Obama dispose dans leurs rangs d'alliés comme rarement un président démocrate en a disposé. Sa sécurité sera un travail harassant, mais c'est déjà le cas depuis le début de sa campagne, et les meilleurs éléments se sont portés volontaires pour assurer sa sécurité. Ça ne garantit rien. 
Mais il n'a pas non plus les ennemis que le clan Kennedy (qui était quand même loin d'être blanc-bleu) avait su se constituer.
Et certaines images, comme Colin Powell dirigeant l'Armée américaine, Condoleeza Rice dirigeant les affaires étrangères, ou même les frères Palmer, présidents noirs dans la série 24 h chrono, ont contribué à dédramatiser le fait d'avoir un noir aux commandes.


----------



## richard-deux (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> ce qui est inquietant, c'est le risque qu'il soit abattu. Il n'aura pas toujours une vitre pare balle lors de ces discours ...



W était/est le président des Etats-unis le plus détesté dans le Monde et cela ne l'empêché pas de se déplacer sans le risque de se faire abattre.

Au moins, la sécurité de W par les services secrets et les autres a servi de test pour Obama.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un 11 septembre à l'envers.



Quoi?!!!?
Ils vont jeter des immeubles sur des avions?!!? ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> W était/est le président des Etats-unis le plus détesté dans le Monde et cela ne l'empêché pas de se déplacer sans le risque de se faire abattre.
> 
> Au moins, la sécurité de W par les services secrets et les autres a servi de test pour Obama.



Le problème, c'est qu'aux États Unis, en général, ceux qui abattent des présidents, ce ne sont pas les membres de "minorités" (noire, hispano ou autre) mais bien les tenants d'une "Amérique pure et blanche"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon, une chose est sûre, c'est que maintenant je vais enfin pouvoir rentrer du Viet Nam... Marre de bouffer des nems à l'agent orange... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

... En plus, si je croise Naomi Campbell dans un bus, ben je pourrai m'asseoir à côté d'elle....:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... En plus, si je croise Naomi Campbell dans un bus, ben je pourrai m'asseoir à côté d'elle....:love:



Achète-toi un badge 'je ne couche qu'avec des démocrates" ! Il parait que DSK en a un...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

... Je l'emmènerai dans notre ranch, en Oklahoma, pour la présenter à ma famille... Maman nous attendra sur le pas de la porte avec un plat de cookies tous chauds... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... En plus, si je croise Naomi Campbell dans un bus, ben je pourrai m'asseoir à côté d'elle....:love:



Pense à éviter son crochet du droit quand même :casse: La belle a le sang chaud


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Tiens! Je suis tellement heureux que je vais ressusciter tous les indiens que mes ancêtres ont massacré par erreur! :king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

... Et je vais affranchir tous nos esclaves... Bon, même si papa va gueuler un peu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Et je vais affranchir tous nos esclaves... Bon, même si papa va gueuler un peu...




Au tarif "lettre" ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon, allez, je vous laisse...
Il faut que j'aille rédiger ma nouvelle constitution... :style: :king:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2008)

Mc Cain n'était pas le pire même s'il avait l'air encore plus va-t'en-guerre que W. Non, le pire, c'était sa colistière : Sarah Palin. C'est elle qui se disait prête à attaquer  la Russie si c'était nécessaire. Déjà, rien que l'idée qu'elle puisse imaginer ça alors qu'il n'y a à ce jour aucune raison de l'envisager, ça fout la trouille. Et en plus, si Mc Cain avait cassé sa pipe avant la fin de son mandat, elle devenait présidente des USA. Franchement, on l'a échappé belle ! :afraid::afraid::afraid:

Je suis ravi de l'élection de Barack Obama et je pense que ça peut changer beaucoup de choses, en particulier dans les relations internationales. Mais maintenant j'attend de voir.

En tout cas, c'est une belle leçon de démocratie que l'Amérique a donné au monde.


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> l'anti-américanisme européen va reculer très nettement.



Mince alors, les européens vont se réveiller et réaliser qu'aux USA il y a un paquet d'intellectuels, d'artistes, de scientifiques, et de simples citoyens qui réfléchissent et agissent au quotidien ! 
Par contre certains vont devoir se trouver un nouveau bouc-émissaire responsable de tout ce qui va mal dans le monde, et surtout pour occulter la passivité européenne et française dans un grand nombre de domaines clés pour l'avenir 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Quelle sacré journée. Les résultats sont ahurissants. Entre 10 à 15 millions de votants en plus par rapport à 2004. C'est 10% du corps électoral qui est nouveau. Et les scores sont sans appel. Impressionnant.



Yes we can


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Par contre certains vont devoir se trouver un nouveau bouc-émissaire responsable de tout ce qui va mal dans le monde...



Pas de problème!
Je propose les nioubes de moins de 43 ans qui débarquent sur MacG et qui viennent jusque dans nos bras égorger nos fils et nos compagnes...


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas de problème!
> Je propose les nioubes de moins de 43 ans qui débarquent sur MacG et qui viennent jusque dans nos bras égorger nos fils et nos compagnes...



Y a des nioubes de moins de 43 ans sur MacG ? Sortez le goudron et les plumes c'est inacceptable !


----------



## fredintosh (5 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> et qui viennent jusque dans nos bras égorger nos fils et nos compagnes...


Tu t'entraînes pour immigrer en France métropolitaine ?
 


:casse: :rateau:


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2008)

Patochman démasqué


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _CASSE TOI NÉGRO !! _


Et encore ça aurait pu être un PAIDAI!


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu t'entraînes pour immigrer en France métropolitaine ?
> 
> 
> 
> :casse: :rateau:





			
				Hortefeux a dit:
			
		

> La Marseillaise est trop souvent entendue comme une mélodie mais pas comme une pédagogie



Vous croyez qu'il a lu les paroles  ???


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

Moscou salue la victoire d'Obama... Et annonce le déploiement de missiles.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

L&#8217;hologramme d'une journaliste sur le plateau de CNN


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Moscou salue la victoire d'Obama... Et annonce le déploiement de missiles.



citation
_La guerre russo-géorgienne a été "la conséquence de la politique de l'administration américaine, qui est égoïste, incapable d'accepter la critique et qui préfère les décisions unilatérales", a déclaré M. Medvedev_


A l'est rien de nouveau


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon en tous cas j'espere qu'Obama va faire quelque chose pour la météo. J'en ai raz le cul de la pluie!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Note que Obama est (aussi) plus vieux que moi...
> 
> Je ne vais surement pas bouder mon contentement de ce matin. 8 ans de conneries monstrueuses, de mensonges, de passe-droit pour les grands pétroliers, de remise en cause des traités signés juste pour faire plaisir à l'industrie, de politique du court terme et du n'importe quoi, de guerres stupides, destructrices et dont on a pas encore mesuré les dégâts à moyen et long terme, 8 ans à supporter ce que les Etats-Unis peuvent enfanter de pire et de plus dégueulasse s'achèvent. Ca ne peut être que mieux.


N'empêche. C'est grâce à Bush que Natchwey nous a fait de très belles photos.


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon en tous cas j'espere qu'Obama va faire quelque chose pour la météo. J'en ai raz le cul de la pluie!



..que pour gagner en Floride, il leur a promis de repousser les ouragans sur la côte d'Azur.

Yes he can !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

Je suis comme vous, très intéressé et ravi par le résultat de cette élection. Je ne vais pas en rajouter sur la colistière de Mc Cain, certains ont bien résumés ma pensée.

Bien sur, il va falloir du temps, mais c'est peut être enfin la fin du système mis en place par Reagan, Thatcher, Mitterand et consorts. Et je n'avais jamais vu une élection américaine déchainer autant de passion dans le monde.

J'ai lu aussi l'édito de Joffrin dans libération: profitons de cet instant de "grace", soufflons un peu.

Perso, je suis très optimiste, avec un plus: il est black et américain, ce qui pour moi est très prometteur et porteur d'espoir pour tous les pays émergents. Comme l'a dit Amok, il n'est pas issu du sérail, on peut espérer qu'il ne l'oubli pas et qu'il saura s'entourer.


----------



## boodou (5 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Lhologramme d'une journaliste sur le plateau de CNN



excitant, inquiétant, fascinant,  les journalistes sont des hologrammes ! I new it !


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> excitant, inquiétant, fascinant,  les journalistes sont des hologrammes ! I new it !



Apparement, ca n'est pas vun vrai hologramme mais juste une inscrustation. Fab'Fab pourrait nous expliquer...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Apparement, ca n'est pas vun vrai hologramme mais juste une inscrustation. Fab'Fab pourrait nous expliquer...


Comme ça?


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et il parait que c'est Rahan Bush qui a tué le dernier dinosaure!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2008)

La loi Hadopi est-elle anticonstitutionnelle?



> Mais c'est sur le dispositif même de répression que la Cnil pourrait avoir le dernier mot. De fait, la loi prévoit qu'après avoir repéré un « présumé pirate », l'HADOPI lui adressera un avertissement par courrier électronique via son FAI puis, un second avertissement par lettre recommandée en cas de récidive constatée. Enfin, si dans l'année les agissements se renouvellent, elle pourra ordonner la suspension de l'accès à Internet pendant un an maximum. « Même si cela n'est pas officiel, il est clair qu'on passe hors des salles d'audience, ce qui dans un Etat de droit comme la France est un aveu cinglant d'échec d'une politique répressive démesurée. La seconde réflexion est encore plus lapidaire » commente l'avocat Olivier Iteanu, interrogé par La Tribune. En d'autres termes: la loi Hadopi serait anticonstitutionnelle
> 
> Entre les lignes, la Cnil lance donc un appel clair à une saisine du Conseil constitutionnel qui ne pourrait valider une procédure s'inscrivant hors du cadre judiciaire, retoquant ainsi l'ensemble du système de riposte graduée.


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis content d'avoir gagné les élections aux States... Vive moi! :style: :king:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, une chose est sûre, c'est que maintenant je vais enfin pouvoir rentrer du Viet Nam... Marre de bouffer des nems à l'agent orange... :rateau:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... En plus, si je croise Naomi Campbell dans un bus, ben je pourrai m'asseoir à côté d'elle....:love:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Je l'emmènerai dans notre ranch, en Oklahoma, pour la présenter à ma famille... Maman nous attendra sur le pas de la porte avec un plat de cookies tous chauds... :love:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens! Je suis tellement heureux que je vais ressusciter tous les indiens que mes ancêtres ont massacré par erreur! :king:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Et je vais affranchir tous nos esclaves... Bon, même si papa va gueuler un peu...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, allez, je vous laisse...
> Il faut que j'aille rédiger ma nouvelle constitution... :style: :king:



J'ai l'impression que la grosse est en pleine crise !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que la grosse est en pleine crise !



En pleine forme, ma vieille, en pleine forme :style:


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que la grosse est en pleine crise !


Les concessions ça sédentarise


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2008)

Hi, my name is Web'O, and I voted John McCain because I am a modo, and as we all know: the modo are all facho's.  All.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hi, my name is Web'O, and I voted John McCain because I am a modo, and as we all know: the modo are all facho's.  All.


Nutte und sheiße, Walker war Patoch in der Tat 

Dreck von Inselbewohnern, die an die Kommunisten verkauft wurden


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2008)

Ce que j'aime chez Free, c'est leur langage diplomatique. Albanel et Moreno les adore aussi.


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2008)

Et ca continue encore et encore, c'est que le debut d'accord, d'accord


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Apparement, ca n'est pas vun vrai hologramme mais juste une inscrustation. Fab'Fab pourrait nous expliquer...


C'est une incrust améliorée car c'est capable de suivre le mouvement de la caméra plateau. je suppose que ça doit être un genre de Motion Control. Cela dit le détourage de cet "hologramme" est à chier...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit le détourage de cet "hologramme" est à chier...



Vas y t'as qu'a faire mieux!


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit le détourage de cet "hologramme" est à chier...



T'y comprends rien, c'est fait exprès. Si y'a pas un halo rouge autour de la gonzesse, les gens y z'y voient pas que c'est une prouesse technologique. Du coup, ça rime à rien de dépenser tant de pognon, si ça se voit pas.


Quoi ? Ça sert à rien de toute façon ? 




Edit : Hé, Fab ! Le smiley de ton cdb, il est mal encodé.


----------



## krystof (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que la grosse est en pleine crise !



Je suis krystof, et j'approuve ce message


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'y comprends rien, c'est fait exprès. Si y'a pas un halo rouge autour de la gonzesse, les gens y z'y voient pas que c'est une prouesse technologique. Du coup, ça rime à rien de dépenser tant de pognon, si ça se voit pas.
> 
> 
> Quoi ? Ça sert à rien de toute façon ?
> ...



Ne perds pas ton temps avec les nioubs, je te l'ai dit 100 fois...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

L'amiante devrait échapper à l'inscription sur une liste internationale de produits dangereux

Des intérêts financiers qui passeraient avant la santé des populations? Ca serait bien la première fois qu'on voit ça...

C'est les auteurs de South Park qui avaient raison: Blame Canada!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2008)

Les auteurs de South Park ont toujours raison.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des intérêts financiers qui passeraient avant la santé des populations? Ca serait bien la première fois qu'on voit ça...



En parlant d'amiante... 

Elle est belle notre armée...


----------



## kasarus (5 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les auteurs de South Park ont toujours raison.



Tiens, ça me rappelle une histoire de racisme, ça. 
Il y a moins d'un an.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Novembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tiens, ça me rappelle une histoire de racisme, ça.
> Il y a moins d'un an.



D'antisémitisme latent, surtout.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> En parlant d'amiante...
> 
> Elle est belle notre armée...


Faudra qu'on m'explique un jour à quoi peut bien servir l'armée suisse


----------



## Craquounette (5 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faudra qu'on m'explique un jour à quoi peut bien servir l'armée suisse



A donner 3 semaines de vacances/années aux femmes


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2008)

La conscription, une soupape conjuguale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faudra qu'on m'explique un jour à quoi peut bien servir l'armée suisse



Et surtout sa Marine!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> A donner 3 semaines de vacances/années aux femmes


ou aux hommes, ça dépend comment on voit le truc


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2008)

Même Supermoquette est mobilisable (il me l'a dit). Je vous laisse juges...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Même Supermoquette est mobilisable (il me l'a dit). Je vous laisse juges...



Oui, mais pour quoi? La question reste entière


----------



## katelijn (5 Novembre 2008)

> ... le plan d'épargne Leffe rassure
> 
> Lu dans un caboulot des Ardennes belges, cet éminent conseil boursier : «Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté 1 000 euros d'actions Alcatel, il vous resterait aujourd'hui 170 euros; 1 000 euros d'actions Dexia, il vous resterait 100 euros; 1 000 euros d'actions Natixis, il vous resterait 80 euros... Mais si vous aviez acheté 1 000 euros de caisses deLeffe, vous auriez tout bu, et il vous resterait encore 380 euros de consigne ! Cela s'appelle le PEL (plan d'épargne Leffe), l'épargne qu'il vous faut !»





Source


----------



## Craquounette (5 Novembre 2008)

Suis sure que Foguenne a pris ces actions-là


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais pour quoi? La question reste entière



Pour vérifier que les minettes font bien leur quota


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2008)

La récession touche même la petite création payée au lance-pierre : prospect  au facebook


----------



## Craquounette (5 Novembre 2008)

Novembre est là : c'est la saison


----------



## samoussa (5 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Novembre est là : c'est la saison


Yes they can


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faudra qu'on m'explique un jour à quoi peut bien servir l'armée suisse



"A quoi elle peut servir", je ne sais pas, mais "à quoi elle a servi", ça, je sais : ceux qui imaginent que Hitler n'a pas envahi la Suisse par respect pour sa neutralité se fourrent le doigt dans l'&#339;il, mais d'une force &#8230; 

La valeur offensive de l'armée suisse est quasiment nulle, mais sa valeur défensive appuyée sur la forteresse naturelle qu'est la Suisse ont été les principaux arguments qui ont dissuadé les nazi de venir récupérer eux même les richesses que les juifs persécutés d'Europe y avaient mis à l'abri. 



katelijn a dit:


> Source



Déjà bu (si j'ose dire), ça a circulé l'an passé de mailing list en mailing list, ça !


----------



## krystof (6 Novembre 2008)

Led Zeppelin sans Robert ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Led Zeppelin sans Robert ?



Ou "s'il ne vient pas, c'est  Led Zep que Robert plante" !


----------



## tirhum (6 Novembre 2008)

C'est la crise... 
Si, si !...


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est la crise...
> Si, si !...



Pas pour tous manifestement 

Serrez-vous la ceinture, pour nous tout va bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "A quoi elle peut servir", je ne sais pas, mais "à quoi elle a servi", ça, je sais : ceux qui imaginent que Hitler n'a pas envahi la Suisse par respect pour sa neutralité se fourrent le doigt dans l'il, mais d'une force
> 
> La valeur offensive de l'armée suisse est quasiment nulle, mais sa valeur défensive appuyée sur la forteresse naturelle qu'est la Suisse ont été les principaux arguments qui ont dissuadé les nazi de venir récupérer eux même les richesses que les juifs persécutés d'Europe y avaient mis à l'abri.



Défensive, tu parles...
La Suisse a de nombreuses fois servi de couloir de passage aux forces armées allemandes. 
Pas d'invasion prévue parce que la Suisse était aussi l'endroit où les haut dignitaires nazis avaient leur argent. (enfin, quand je dis "leur" argent...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Défensive, tu parles...
> La Suisse a de nombreuses fois servi de couloir de passage aux forces armées allemandes.
> Pas d'invasion prévue parce que la Suisse était aussi l'endroit où les haut dignitaires nazis avaient leur argent. (enfin, quand je dis "leur" argent...)



C'est pas l'avis des historiens spécialistes de cette époque !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2008)

Je te renvoie à un numéro de l'excellent magazine Historia de 2002 (Article de Jean-Pierre Richardot Ancien collaborateur de LExpress, du Monde, de France 2 et de France 3, Jean-Pierre Richardot vient de faire paraître Une autre Suisse, 1940-1944 (Le Félin, Labor et Fides), avec une préface de Gilles Perrault) qui indique, citant lui-même le Rapport Bergier établi après 6 années d'enquête, je cite:

 "La quatrième raison pour laquelle la Suisse n'est pas envahie, ce sont ses banques, qui ouvrent le monde extérieur au IIIe Reich et lui permettent l'achat de devises (dollars et livres sterling) contre des marchandises allemandes et de l'or, sur l'origine duquel les banquiers, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire, ne sont pas excessivement sourcilleux"

En résumé, il indique, que Oui, la Suisse a connu des résistants, mais que Oui, elle a aussi instauré une certaine collaboration bancaire et industrielle avec les nazis.
En bref, que la Suisse s'est comporté comme d'autres en France ou ailleurs dans le monde. Certains collaboraient, d'autres résistaient, certains ne faisaient rien du tout.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La valeur offensive de l'armée suisse est quasiment nulle, mais sa valeur défensive appuyée sur la forteresse naturelle qu'est la Suisse ont été les principaux arguments qui ont dissuadé les nazi de venir récupérer eux même les richesses que les juifs persécutés d'Europe y avaient mis à l'abri.



C'est clair qu'il aurait tenté à dos d'éléphant, ça aurait fait toute la différence


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est clair qu'il aurait tenté à dos d'éléphant, ça aurait fait toute la différence



Mais où penses tu qu'il aurait pu trouver suffisamment d'éléphants blancs, de pure race aryenne, pour faire ça :hein:


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2008)

Tout ce qui est blanc vient du Koweit, c'est le fameux blanc de Koweit.

Appelé aussi Sirop de Cordomme


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2008)

Aaaaah, le fameux sirop de Cordomme et ses bienfaits pour la peau.


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2008)

Et les maux de gorges aussi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Novembre 2008)

J'espère que vous êtes prêts à souquer ferme parce que ça promet...


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'espère que vous êtes prêts à souquer ferme parce que ça promet...



Ben, à gauche, oui. Ca fait un an qu'on l'annonce !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'espère que vous êtes prêts à souquer ferme parce que ça promet...


Jusqu'à il n'y pas longtemps, on devait avoir pour 2008 une croissance entre 1,7% et 2%. Promis, juré, craché. C'est Christine Lagarde qui le disait, celle-là même qui à l'approche de la crise nous expliquait sans rire qu'elle ne nous affecterait pas. Dans le même temps, tous les économistes pronostiquaient une croissance autour de 1%. Et finalement on devrait avoir une croissance autour de 1%. Alors la révision lucide des prévisions de croissance pour 2009 n'a de lucide que le nom et on peut s'attendre à moins que 0,2% à 0,5%.


----------



## macpacman (6 Novembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Led Zeppelin sans Robert ?



NAAAAAAN !!!!

Et même sans Robert.

Vous voyez une poire bien mûre dans son poirier?
Regardez-la trois semaines plus tard 

Vous voyez une vedette au top dans les hit parads?
Pensez-y dans trente ans


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Jusqu'à il n'y pas longtemps, on devait avoir pour 2008 une croissance entre 1,7% et 2%. Promis, juré, craché. C'est Christine Lagarde qui le disait, celle-là même qui à l'approche de la crise nous expliquait sans rire qu'elle ne nous affecterait pas. Dans le même temps, tous les économistes pronostiquaient une croissance autour de 1%. Et finalement on devrait avoir une croissance autour de 1%. Alors la révision lucide des prévisions de croissance pour 2009 n'a de lucide que le nom et on peut s'attendre à moins que 0,2% à 0,5%.



Ouaip. A une vraie récession comme on les aime tant. :style::love:


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouaip. A une vraie récession comme on les aime tant. :style::love:



Oui, sauf quand on n'habite plus chez papa et maman, et qu'il faut tous les jours ramer pour gagner sa croute ... 

(rien de personnel, juste un rebond).


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, sauf quand on n'habite plus chez papa et maman, et qu'il faut tous les jours ramer pour gagner sa croute ...
> 
> (rien de personnel, juste un rebond).



Enfin, papa/maman doivent bien aussi à la fois gagner leur croûte et nourrir les types comme moi, non ?
Enfin, peut-être que j'en ai pas vraiment conscience... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Enfin, papa/maman doivent bien aussi à la fois gagner leur croûte et nourrir les types comme moi, non ?
> Enfin, peut-être que j'en ai pas vraiment conscience... :mouais:



1 - je précisais : rien de personnel, juste un rebond
2 - Pour te répondre : voir papa et maman se casser le cul pour s'en sortir, crois moi, c'est beaucoup plus simple que se casser le cul soi-même ! 

C'est juste fatiguant, tout ca : entendre les discours à la con des politiques, et voir que c'est de pire en pire, et que pour ceux qui crèvent la dalle il n'y a jamais les moyens, et que pour les banques, parce qu'elles peuvent faire chanter les états, pas de soucis (vieux discours commun, et que... discours commun, mais si vrai...). Bref, pas le temps de développer, pas envie. Juste un peu de lassitude.  Ce qui est surtout lassant, c'est de constater que dès que l'on parle d'état, on constate que les erreurs passées ne servent à rien : on se replonge avec délectation dans les mêmes conneries. Je vais cesser de lire et de regarder les infos : la bétise, a ce niveau, c'est pathologique. mais je sais, je ne comprends rien, et je ne sais pas tout. Pourquoi ai-je une carte d'électeur, alors ? Juste pour servir de justificatif ?

Fin de l'aparté !


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est la crise...
> Si, si !...


Suite...


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben, à gauche, oui. Ca fait un an qu'on l'annonce !...



Ouaip.
Enfin, entre ceux qui, à gauche, ne jure que par la croissance, et ceux qui refusent de se poser les questions économiques sérieusement, des gens prêts, il n'y en a pas beaucoup.
19% au PS, 0% au NPA, et un gros tiers des 5000 militants verts.
Ça fait peu, si tu veux mon avis.


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2008)

Baisse d'audience...

Récidiviste...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouaip.
> Enfin, entre ceux qui, à gauche, ne jure que par la croissance, et ceux qui refusent de se poser les questions économiques sérieusement, des gens prêts, il n'y en a pas beaucoup.
> 19% au PS, 0% au NPA, et un gros tiers des 5000 militants verts.
> Ça fait peu, si tu veux mon avis.


Ils sont sur Latouche.


----------



## Bassman (7 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Récidiviste...



Avec le nôtre, ils font vraiment la paire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Avec le nôtre, ils font vraiment Lapeyre...



Ça, c'est sûr que ces deux là, c'est vraiment du bricolage !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Avec le nôtre, ils font vraiment la paire...


Berlusconi est pire que le nôtre. D'ailleurs, à tout prendre, je préfère encore le nôtre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2008)

Un sport vachement fun aux Îles Féroë


----------



## rizoto (7 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un sport vachement fun aux Îles Féroë



Ah oui Quand même...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2008)

La SACEM menace de milliers de plaintes les internautes.


----------



## boodou (7 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un sport vachement fun aux Îles Féroë



Je n'imaginais pas qu'on se faisait chier à ce point dans les pays nordiques pour imaginer de tels loisirs ... inutile d'envisager l'ouverture d'un MarineLand pour distraire les gamins
:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Novembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Je n'imaginais pas qu'on se faisait chier à ce point dans les pays nordiques pour imaginer de tels loisirs ... inutile d'envisager l'ouverture d'un MarineLand pour distraire les gamins
> :mouais:



Pop pop pop...
Dis donc, c'est quoi ces considérations ethnocentriques, là ?... :mouais:


----------



## macpacman (7 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un sport vachement fun aux Îles Féroë


 
:affraid::affraid::affraid:

Il faut développer le tourisme aux féroé
http://feroe.ifrance.com/tourisme.htm
On n'est pas obligé de dire qu'on est de Greenpeace.

En tout cas, moi je diffuse à donf.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2008)

La Commission Européenne approuve encore lamendement 138.


----------



## rizoto (7 Novembre 2008)

Cle WPA


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Apple se fout de la musique !


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un sport vachement fun aux Îles Féroë



Ah bah je sais d'où ça vient maintenant 






Tain c'est con un dauphin quand même :mouais:
Ils les font venir comment ?? Avec du GALAK ???


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2008)

Miam! :love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Miam! :love:



Faut que j'en recommande car j'ai fini mon stock


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Novembre 2008)

La Silicon Valley française ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2008)

Plans...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Novembre 2008)

*Pugilat à la basilique du Saint-Sépulcre* :casse:


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Pugilat à la basilique du Saint-Sépulcre* :casse:


C'est assez fréquent...
Si je ne me trompe pas, il y a même des coptes éthiopiens, je crois, qui sont relégués sur une partie du toit de cette basilique, un truc dans le genre...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2008)

Mais heureusement Dieu est paix et amour.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2008)

"Tout fout le camp" ? 

Au moins ils se frappent plus sur la gueule avec des épées mais des cierges, faut y voir un progrès dans les mentalités


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins ils se frappent plus sur la gueule avec des épées mais des cierges, faut y voir un progrès dans les mentalités


Oui, enfin...
Dans la vidéo on en voit un qui empoigne un candélabre qui doit faire dans les 2,5m, pour taper sur un autre... :casse:




jpmiss a dit:


> Mais heureusement Dieu est paix et amour.


Oui, c'est pour ça sûrement qu'on laisse les noirs à l'extérieur... 
 (comme d'hab' ?!...)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2008)

Un candelabre de 2m50 c'est mieux qu'un bûcher de 2m50


----------



## Chang (10 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un candelabre de 2m50 c'est mieux qu'un bûcher de 2m50



ouai oh t'y craques une allumettes et tu refermes vite les portes et on parle plus ... probleme regle ...  ...

je dis ca .... je dis rien, hein ...  ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2008)

Je dis comme toi...


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, enfin...
> Dans la vidéo on en voit un qui empoigne un candélabre qui doit faire dans les 2,5m, pour taper sur un autre... :casse:



Je sais je ne devrais pas le dire, et dans l'absolu c'est loin, très loin d'être drôle... Mais que voulez-vous : ca m'a fait rire...
Voir les curés se mettre sur la tronche à coups de cierges, c'est assez énorme. Dans un film ce serait limite pas crédible... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je sais je ne devrais pas le dire, et dans l'absolu c'est loin, très loin d'être drôle... Mais que voulez-vous : ca m'a fait rire...
> Voir les curés se mettre sur la tronche à coups de cierges, c'est assez énorme. Dans un film ce serait limite pas crédible... :rateau:



Tu nous referais pas une crise d'anti-cléricalisme primaire, là, mon loup ? Il n'y avait pas de curé dans l'histoire, c'étaient des potes popes, mon pote, des popes grecs et des popes arméniens, et tous les popes ne sont pas potes ! 



EDIT : Mince, j'ai failli louper ça : l'aut là, avec le candélabre, il était allumé (mais nan, pas lui, son candélabre ) ? Pitêt qu'il voulait se faire un pope au feu ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu nous referais pas une crise d'anti-cléricalisme primaire, là, mon loup ? Il n'y avait pas de curé dans l'histoire, c'étaient des potes popes, mon pote, des popes grecs et des popes arméniens, et tous les popes ne sont pas potes !



Bah un curé, un pope, c'est tout' bagaï malprop', ca !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2008)

Ouais! Ça sent la crevette sous la soutane!


----------



## macpacman (10 Novembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Pugilat à la basilique du Saint-Sépulcre* :casse:


 

_De très anciennes rivalités opposent les représentants des différentes Eglises qui se partagent le contrôle du Saint-Sépulcre, où, selon la tradition chrétienne, Jésus-Christ a été crucifié et enterré._ 


Le pauvre petit Jésus, ça doit lui faire mal! il doit se retourner dans sa tombe!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> le  Saint-Sépulcre, où, selon la tradition chrétienne, Jésus-Christ a été crucifié et enterré.



Toi, tu vas filer me réviser ton catéchisme  Jésus a été crucifié sur le mont Golgotha, pas dans sa tombe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais heureusement Dieu est paix et amour.


Oui mais pas avec tout le monde. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Mince, j'ai failli louper ça : l'aut là, avec le candélabre, il était allumé (mais nan, pas lui, son candélabre ) ? Pitêt qu'il voulait se faire un pope au feu ? :rateau:


Et les coups de candélabre, c'était pour attendrir la viande ?


----------



## macpacman (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu vas filer me réviser ton catéchisme  Jésus a été crucifié sur le mont Golgotha, pas dans sa tombe !


 

Nom de Dieu, c'est vrai, excusez-moi mon père.


:rose: Mais c'est marqué texto sur la page de LeMonde que nous a envoyé CheepnisAroma. C'est ou le golgotha?

Nempêche à Jérusalem, les juifs et les musulmans se tapent sur la gueule  et les chrétiens se tapent sur la gueule en famille ! Seraient-ils jaloux ?:mouais:
Cest Bouddha qui doit bien se marrer

Allez en paix, mes frères (et mes surs aussi)


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu vas filer me réviser ton catéchisme  Jésus a été crucifié sur le mont Golgotha, pas dans sa tombe !





macpacman a dit:


> Nom de Dieu, c'est vrai, excusez-moi mon père.
> 
> 
> :rose: Mais c'est marqué texto sur la page de LeMonde que nous a envoyé CheepnisAroma. C'est ou le golgotha?
> (...)


La basilique à été édifiée sur le lieu supposé du Golgotha...


----------



## fredintosh (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas plutôt là où est mort Goldorak ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Novembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> ouai oh t'y craques une allumettes et tu refermes vite les portes et on parle plus ... probleme regle ...  ...
> 
> je dis ca .... je dis rien, hein ...  ...




Pas faux, pas faux, mes excuses 
Moi ça m'fait bien marrer ces conneries, ils sont tellement ridicules et pas crédibles...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi ça m'fait bien marrer ces conneries, ils sont tellement ridicules et pas crédibles...



Là, t'exagère, le type qui s'est pris le candélabre de 2m50 sur le coin de la calebasse, il a du le trouver crédible, lui  

:casse: :hosto:

:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (10 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu vas filer me réviser ton catéchisme  Jésus a été crucifié sur le mont Golgotha, pas dans sa tombe !



Heureusement!!! Imagine remplacer les crucifix dans les maisons par un cercueil ou une tombe


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Heureusement!!! Imagine remplacer les crucifix dans les maisons par un cercueil ou une tombe



Ben, à vrai dire &#8230; Je trouve qu'accrocher un instrument de supplice au mur (et avec le supplicié dessus, en plus, en général), c'est &#8230; Hum &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je n'aurais qu'un mot à dire : il multiplie les pains


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je n'aurais qu'un mot à dire : il multiplie les pains



Oh, ne t'y trompe pas, je ne le tiens nullement pour responsable de ce qu'on (a) fait en son nom, je doute même sérieusement qu'il l'approuverait


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, ne t'y trompe pas, je ne le tiens nullement pour responsable de ce qu'on (a) fait en son nom, je doute même sérieusement qu'il l'approuverait



Si Chatilliez ne le fait pas marrer, c'est que ce type n'a aucun sens de l'humour.
Et c 'est pas la réputation que Marie-Mado lui a faite...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Batman vs Batman: la ville porte plainte contre le réalisateur


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt là où est mort Goldorak ?



non, c'est Ternier et Amiens inculte


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2008)

La crise des indépendants&#8230;

(soufflé par Roberto)


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Batman vs Batman: la ville porte plainte contre le réalisateur



tain s'ont que ça à foutre quoi :mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2008)

Il y a des independents plus a plaindre qu'elle, 1200 euros net, c'est ma paie de base et je prend le métro tout les jours (j'y suis même l'instant) en plus elle a du ce faire avoir sur le prix de navigo par mois :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2008)

La vidéo d'abord ou l'article  qui en parle ?!... 

[dm]x78p4w[/dm]


----------



## Amok (12 Novembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> La crise des indépendants
> 
> (soufflé par Roberto)



Plus caricatural que cette nana, il faut creuser profond...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Plus caricatural que cette nana, il faut creuser profond...



Mais nan ! C'est le tire de l'article, qui t'induit en erreur, elle est très représentative, au contraire, en fait, si le journaliste avait été un peu plus précis, et avait titré "La crise des indépendants de Neuilly/Passy", là, tu aurais tout de suite compris ! :rateau:

Tiens, demain aprem, je vais bosser à Neuilly et &#8230; Ah murde, ch'suis "indépendant" ! :casse:

Bon, Neuilly, mais "limite Levallois Perret", c'est moins grave


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Plus caricatural que cette nana, il faut creuser profond...



T'es con, tu vas pas te fatiguer!
C'est elle qu'il faut faire creuser!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2008)

Mariage annulé pour cause de «belle-mère envahissante»


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

Elle va peut-être enfin devenir drôle volontairement
:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Elle va peut-être enfin devenir drôle volontairement
> :rateau:



Il va enfin pouvoir jouer à Tatayet...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il va enfin pouvoir jouer à Tatayet...



Elle va enfin cesser de tirer sur la languette du Flamby et oublier le gobage de flan


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

Et puis au moins  Gaccio, il a des idées, lui...


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et puis au moins  Gaccio, il a des idées, lui...



Deux réponses possibles : 

- parce que François Hollande n'en avait pas, peut-être ?

ou

- Ségolène, par contre...  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Deux réponses possibles :
> 
> - parce que François Hollande n'en avait pas, peut-être ?


Ah bon?
Dire qu'on ne m'avait pas prévenu :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah bon?
> Dire qu'on ne m'avait pas prévenu :sleep:



C'est bien trop facile de tout lui mettre sur le dos, malheureusement. 
Certes, il a fait des erreurs ; certes il n'était pas parfait. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, il a eu du courage. Qu'il en soit remercié


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est bien trop facile de tout lui mettre sur le dos, malheureusement.
> Certes, il a fait des erreurs ; certes il n'était pas parfait. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, il a eu du courage. Qu'il en soit remercié



C'est vrai. Ca doit être le dernier qui aura su garder une cohésion au PS.


Ah on me fait signe que non finalement


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai. Ca doit être le dernier qui aura su garder une cohésion au PS.
> 
> 
> Ah on me fait signe que non finalement



Ah ben avec celle qui arrive, c'est définitivement la bérézina... 

Mais finalement, ne passe-t-il pas ce qu'il pouvait arriver de mieux au Parti Socialiste français en ce moment ? Une scission entre deux mouvances : l'une social-démocrate (c'est à la mode en Allemagne par exemple) et l'autre socialiste (au sens historique du terme), pour mettre un terme à des querelles incessantes et conte-productives entre des idéaux trop éloignés...
Finalement, je me demande si ce n'est pas tant les socio-démocrates qui quittent le PS que Mélenchon et Dolez (et beaucoup d'autres militants... :love. 

Et comme l'a dit JL Mélenchon : "le parti socialiste est, depuis le 7 novembre, un parti de centre gauche". Reste à savoir si Tapie va quitter le PRG pour autant


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2008)

Bas de Q.I...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Bas de Q.I...



T'as fait une faute, là, Titi, t'as mis un "B" au lieu d'un "P"


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2008)

J'ai hésité...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai hésité...



Eux non, ça s'appelle faire de la sélection naturelle : à la moindre élévation de QI suspectée, ils s'exterminent entre eux.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Bas de Q.I...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as fait une faute, là, Titi, t'as mis un "B" au lieu d'un "P"



Pas sûr que la bêtise soit un simple manque d'intelligence

Une longue tradition philosophique a confondu bêtise et ignorance. La manifestation de la bêtise serait identique au mécanisme de l'erreur. Or, au fond, l'erreur n'est qu'un manque de savoir. On peut donc, comme le fait Descartes, la ramener au néant. Et si l'intelligence consiste dans le bon usage de l'entendement en vue de bien juger, l'erreur est un simple raté de l'intelligence que l'on peut corriger avec une méthode. 

Seulement, la bêtise n'est pas qu'un simple raté de l'intelligence, l'expression d'un manque de savoir qu'on pourrait reconduire au néant. La bêtise est _quelque chose_. Elle exprime un contenu, certes faux, mais qui se donne avec les atours du vrai. La bêtise n'est donc pas le contraire de l'intelligence, mais un certain régime de fonctionnement de l'intelligence. Définir la bêtise, c'est tenter de comprendre un tel régime. 

Or, l'un des traits essentiels de la bêtise est la compulsion de clôture. C'est que sous la bêtise se dissimule une fragilité. L'imbécile a peur des autres, de l'échange de sens. C'est pourquoi il construit des murs. Il s'isole de l'espace où le sens peut voir le jour, l'espace _consensuel_. En même temps, il a besoin que les autres le confirment dans ce qu'il est. Il faut donc qu'il y ait une communauté des imbéciles. Il faut que les productions imbéciles fusionnent dans un cours commun. Ce cours, c'est celui de la parole déracinée et impersonnelle qui véhicule à l'infini ce qui est vide de sens.

Le racisme est exemplaire de ce régime aberrant de l'intelligence qu'est la bêtise. Il construit un contenu sur la "notion" de race qui n'a aucun appui, aucune assise rationnelle, mais qui pourtant se donne comme une évidence (la différence des couleurs de peaux, des configuration physique, voire des murs et des coutumes, quoi de plus visible). Il s'élabore contre l'autre, contre ce qui lui semble différent pour mieux étayer sa fragile identité. Et ainsi, il rassemble les faiblesses, donne un corps solide aux éléments friables, constitue des partis, etc. Et au bout du compte, il fait uvre. Mais uvre paradoxale, contradictoire, puisqu'elle n'est que de détruire ce qui est au fondement de l'uvre, la construction d'un habitat commun, la matérialisation d'un être-ensemble.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Novembre 2008)

La monogamie chez les vers


----------



## viruce (13 Novembre 2008)

Et bah moi j'y ai cru quelques minutes tellement ca me faisait plaisir a lire !!!
Un faux NY Times.
Le Site .


----------



## macpacman (13 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Batman vs Batman: la ville porte plainte contre le réalisateur


 
 Ce sacré comique de journaliste ! Voici le Bouffon démasqué.


----------



## macpacman (13 Novembre 2008)

viruce a dit:


> Et bah moi j'y ai cru quelques minutes tellement ca me faisait plaisir a lire !!!
> Un faux NY Times.
> Le Site .


 

Bush à la poursuite de Ben Laden ?  Alors là, c'est le feuilleton du siècle.  Là on va rigoler !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2008)

"Le temps des cerises" déchire vraiment... :style:


----------



## mado (13 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Le temps des cerises" déchire vraiment... :style:



J'suis d'accord.

(Heureusement que j'ai une ado à la maison pour trouver une alternative à l'impossible téléchargement..)


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2008)

Des scientifiques mexicains transforment la tequila en diamants

Et pendant ce temps là les astronautes vont boire leur pisse


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des scientifiques mexicains transforment la tequila en diamants



Je vais de ce pas distiller mon estomac


----------



## rizoto (14 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des scientifiques mexicains transforment la tequila en diamants



Perte de temps ...

L'inverse serait bien plus utile, a mon sens ... :rateau:



jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là les astronautes vont boire leur pisse



Et la transformation du caca en nutella, c'est pour quand ? a 250 millions de dollars la machine, il pourrait faire un effort 

Vivement le gouter...


----------



## two (14 Novembre 2008)

Les fourmis seraient plus habiles que les humains pour éviter les embouteillages

http://www.zigonet.com/insecte/les-...s-pour-eviter-les-embouteillages_art2512.html


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des scientifiques mexicains transforment la tequila en diamants
> 
> Et pendant ce temps là les astronautes vont boire leur pisse



250 millions de $ pour 23 litres d'eau par jour, enfoncée la téquila-diamant. 
USA 1, Mexique 0


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des scientifiques mexicains transforment la tequila en diamants



Bof, rien de nouveau sous le soleil, regarde en France, depuis combien de temps Jacques Borel, ou TF1, et pas mal d'autres transforment de la mxxxx en or 

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> J'suis d'accord.



Alors on en remet une couche...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là les astronautes vont boire leur pisse





> A part un vague goût d'iode...



Avec du pastis, ça devrait passer...


----------



## rizoto (15 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> 250 millions de $ pour 23 litres d'eau par jour, enfoncée la téquila-diamant.
> USA 1, Mexique 0





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec du pastis, ça devrait passer...



23 litres par jour, il faut deja les pisser. 

Une bière peut être?


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2008)

En adoptant en février une loi permettant aux mères en difficulté d'abandonner leurs enfants, l'Assemblée du Nebraska pensait simplement se mettre au diapason du reste des Etats-Unis. A une époque où démocrates comme républicains essaient de réduire le nombre d'avortements, les parlementaires espéraient contribuer au débat en proposant un refuge aux parents en détresse. Nul ne serait poursuivi pour avoir laissé un _"enfant"_ dans un hôpital de l'Etat.

La loi est entrée en vigueur le 18 juillet. Depuis, 35 enfants ont été abandonnés par leurs parents ou leur tuteur légal. *Mais, loin des nouveau-nés que la loi était censée viser, ce sont des adolescents que l'on dépose dans les hôpitaux. Du Michigan, à l'Iowa et à la Géorgie, des parents sont venus se délester de leur progéniture dans le Nebraska*.

La suite.

GKatarn, t'as une solution !


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En adoptant en février une loi permettant aux mères en difficulté d'abandonner leurs enfants, l'Assemblée du Nebraska pensait simplement se mettre au diapason du reste des Etats-Unis. A une époque où démocrates comme républicains essaient de réduire le nombre d'avortements, les parlementaires espéraient contribuer au débat en proposant un refuge aux parents en détresse. Nul ne serait poursuivi pour avoir laissé un _"enfant"_ dans un hôpital de l'Etat.
> 
> La loi est entrée en vigueur le 18 juillet. Depuis, 35 enfants ont été abandonnés par leurs parents ou leur tuteur légal. *Mais, loin des nouveau-nés que la loi était censée viser, ce sont des adolescents que l'on dépose dans les hôpitaux. Du Michigan, à l'Iowa et à la Géorgie, des parents sont venus se délester de leur progéniture dans le Nebraska*.
> 
> ...



... Ca calme!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2008)

les ricains touchent le fond de la connerie.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En adoptant en février une loi permettant aux mères en difficulté d'abandonner leurs enfants, l'Assemblée du Nebraska pensait simplement se mettre au diapason du reste des Etats-Unis. A une époque où démocrates comme républicains essaient de réduire le nombre d'avortements, les parlementaires espéraient contribuer au débat en proposant un refuge aux parents en détresse. Nul ne serait poursuivi pour avoir laissé un _"enfant"_ dans un hôpital de l'Etat.
> 
> La loi est entrée en vigueur le 18 juillet. Depuis, 35 enfants ont été abandonnés par leurs parents ou leur tuteur légal. *Mais, loin des nouveau-nés que la loi était censée viser, ce sont des adolescents que l'on dépose dans les hôpitaux. Du Michigan, à l'Iowa et à la Géorgie, des parents sont venus se délester de leur progéniture dans le Nebraska*.
> 
> ...



C'est...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les ricains touchent le fond de la connerie.



35 parents oui, après ...


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> 35 parents oui après ...



Odré, je pense que l'emploi de la ponctuation rendrait ton message plus clair !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les ricains touchent le fond de la connerie.





odré a dit:


> 35 parents oui, après ...



Ce n'est pas tant le problème des "ricains" que celui que l'humanité toute entière ; le problème de la responsabilité est au centre de ce débat. Ce gros paquet qui arrive avec la naissance d'un bébé peut, grâce à ces lois, être jeté par dessus bord, et le gamin, à l'assistance publique... 
Que ce soient les ricains n'est pas le problème ; et il y a fort à parier que nombre de personnes en France useraient d'une telle possibilité si elle leur était offerte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les ricains touchent le fond de la connerie.



Touchent le fond ? T'es gentil, là, dans ce cas précis, ils se contentent pas de le toucher, ils ont recommencés à creuser, je trouve :affraid:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Que ce soient les ricains n'est pas le problème ; et il y a fort à parier que nombre de personnes en France useraient d'une telle possibilité si elle leur était offerte.



T'es à côté de la plaque, là, on parle des débiles qui ont pu voter une telle loi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2008)

Une nouvelle option pour vbulletin?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une nouvelle option pour vbulletin?



Pour que tes caftages puissent devenir anonymes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es à côté de la plaque, là, on parle des débiles qui ont pu voter une telle loi


Ceux qui utilisent les possibilités offertes par cette loi débile ne valent pas mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ceux qui utilisent les possibilités offertes par cette loi débile ne valent pas mieux.



Oui, mais ceux là, je les range dans une autre catégorie (pire )


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es à côté de la plaque, là, on parle des débiles qui ont pu voter une telle loi



Et, évidemment, ce n'est pas à côté de la plaque de dissocier ceux qui votent la loi de ceux qui l'utilisent 
Comment peux-tu croire que certains députés français ne seraient pas prêt à voter pour une loi similaire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et, évidemment, ce n'est pas à côté de la plaque de dissocier ceux qui votent la loi de ceux qui l'utilisent
> Comment peux-tu croire que certains députés français ne seraient pas prêt à voter pour une loi similaire ?


En France, ce serait difficile de voter cette connerie car les lois votées s'appliquent à l'ensemble du territoire. Les départements et régions ne votent pas de lois.

Ceci ne veut pas dire qu'on est à l'abri du vote de lois débiles.


----------



## viruce (18 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les ricains touchent le fond de la connerie.



Plutot primaire comme reaction, non ?
Un peu de "moderation" dans tes propos stp


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2008)

Poelvoorde pete les plombs....


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Poelvoorde pete les plombs....



c'est qu'il n'arrive plus à se détacher de ses personnages, le pauvre homme :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> En France, ce serait difficile de voter cette connerie car les lois votées s'appliquent à l'ensemble du territoire. Les départements et régions ne votent pas de lois.
> 
> Ceci ne veut pas dire qu'on est à l'abri du vote de lois débiles.



Difficile, je ne suis pas sûr. 
Le parlement est de plus en plus soumis à l'exécutif (et de plus en plus au président lui-même). Les députés obéissent désormais à ce des "consignes de votes" des partis, dans la majorité comme dans l'opposition. Et l'on entend à gauche et à droite des exclamations du style "ça ne va plus à l'UMP, ils se déchirent sur un texte, ils ne sont pas unis...". Mais encore heureux ! C'est bien là le symbole que les débats démocratiques fonctionnent encore dans ce pays, et que les parlementaires n'agissent pas seulement selon les ordres du pouvoir pour "enregistrer" les projets de lois élaborés en conseil des ministres !
Pour en revenir à ce que tu disais, si un tel projet de loi était proposé par la majorité, peut-être ne serait-il pas accepter. Mais celà donnerait alors lieu à des débats-polémiques comme il y en a eu pour l'amendement Mariani, la majorité s'offusquant à l'époque de la division et des critiques de certains députés UMP sur cette scandaleuse disposition, alors même que ces élus n'exécutaient que leur devoir de réflexions et de débats législatifs...


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2008)

Une femme, un homme et leurs deux enfants : les restes de la plus vieille famille "nucléaire" jamais découverte ont été identifiés récemment par des archéologues européens.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

Intel lance le microprocesseur « le plus rapide sur Terre »



> Le numéro un mondial des microprocesseurs Intel a lancé le microprocesseur présenté comme le plus rapide au monde, avec une vitesse dexécution *40 fois* supérieur à celle des puces de génération précédente, sans dépense énergétique supplémentaire.


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Le temps des cerises" déchire vraiment... :style:



Je suis FAN de ND, et j'ai trouvé ce titre à chier, des ados dans un garage feraient mieux. Quant au 2e titre, un peu meilleur, la belle voix veloutée de Cantat fait plaisir à entendre mais concernant l'écriture musicale tout comme le texte, c'est pas top non plus.

Dire qu'ils avaient amorcé avec "des visages des figures" une vraie progression dans l'écriture et les arrangements, un album sublime, j'espère qu'ils vont pas nous pondre des bouses du genre ces 2 morceaux. A leur place je me vanterais pas d'avoir chié "Le temps des cerises" en pas 48h enregistrement compris car c'est une évidence tellement c'est mauvais.

Quand on pense "aux armes" la reprise de Ferré, là oui c'est grandiose.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui mais je m'en cague...
Je n'aime pas ND, comme tu dis, mais alors pas du tout... mais j'aimais bien le titre avant...
Il aurait été repris par les Poppies, que j'en aurais fait des bonds... 

Et le fait qu'il ait été enregistré à l'arrache, au lieu d'être resucé 12 fois et peaufiné comme l'étron d'un constipé chronique,  est plutôt pour me plaire que pour me déplaire...


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je n'aime pas ND, comme tu dis, mais alors pas du tout...



Tout s'explique alors, t'es un grand enfant quoi 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et le fait qu'il ait été enregistré à l'arrache, au lieu d'être resucé 12 fois et peaufiné comme l'étron d'un constipé chronique,  est plutôt pour me plaire que pour me déplaire...



Je suis des 2 écoles, l'hyper studio ou le brut instantané, mais la seule chose que je respecte vraiment c'est l'écriture, que ça soit du punk, du death ou du Cindy Sanders, et là bah ça vaut pas mieux qu'un de ses singles oui :rateau:

ps : y parait qu'on est plus dur avec les gens qu'on aime.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tout s'explique alors, t'es un grand enfant quoi


Non... Tout petit déjà, j'étais un vieux con...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> y parait qu'on est plus dur avec les gens qu'on aime.



T'as niqué avec Cindy Sanders ?!!!?...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as niqué avec Cindy Sanders ?!!!?...



Depuis, elle fait de la chanson. :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Depuis, elle fait de la chanson. :style:



Il faut toujours que tu salisses tout! ...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il faut toujours que tu salisses tout! ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as niqué avec Cindy Sanders ?!!!?...


JPTK est le mari de Cindy Sanders.


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les ricains touchent le fond de la connerie.



Oué enfin, c'est le monde qui touche le fond dans son ensemble je crois. Mets la même chose en france et on aura les mêmes résultats. La bêtise n'est pas la chasse gardée des américains, c'est juste que eux, ils osent peut être plus facilement.


----------



## rizoto (19 Novembre 2008)

En fermant sangatt, on a resolu le probleme pensait un certain ministre de l'interieur.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2008)

Le rapport sur le piratage remis à Albanel, détruit sur le Web.


----------



## mi.cabrita (19 Novembre 2008)

C'est qui Cindy et pis c'est où sangatt????
Ca fait presque rêvé de sable chaud comme nom, mais suis sur que vais déçue une fois de plus.


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2008)

Blonde ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2008)

mi.cabrita a dit:


> pis c'est où sangatt????


J'aurai envie de répondre DTC mais c'est un peu téléphoné comme vanne


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2008)

mi.cabrita a dit:


> C'est qui Cindy



Une chanteuse (?).



mi.cabrita a dit:


> et pis c'est où sangatt????



Près de Calais.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Novembre 2008)

mi.cabrita a dit:


> C'est qui Cindy et pis c'est où sangatt????
> Ca fait presque rêvé de sable chaud comme nom, mais suis sur que vais déçue une fois de plus.



Ben alors ma petite chèvre?... On nous fait un gros entartrage d'automne?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben alors ma petite chèvre?... On nous fait un gros entartrage d'automne?...


Toi, tu vois une chèvre, et toute de suite t'es excité. C'est pas possible ces Corses :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben alors ma petite chèvre?... On nous fait un gros entartrage d'automne?...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Toi, tu vois une chèvre, et toute de suite t'es excité. C'est pas possible ces Corses :rateau: :love:



Fab, tu veux dire qu'il serait prêt à se porter volontaire pour la détartrer ?  :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fab, tu veux dire qu'il serait prêt à se porter volontaire pour la détartrer ?  :affraid:


À la brosse à bougies et au vinaigre, que je vais te la détartrer moi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> À la brosse à bougies et au vinaigre, que je vais te la détartrer moi!



Des promesses, toujours des promesses


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> les ricains touchent le fond de la connerie.



Bah les anglais sont pas mal non plus.  

Doit y avoir un gène...


----------



## rizoto (20 Novembre 2008)

Sympa le spa 







Il est prie de ne pas vomir dans la piscine


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2008)

Ne jamais tailler lorsque la sève monte.


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2008)

Et pour biner, tu as des conseils ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Sympa le spa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certains des "fruits exotiques" qui surnagent dans cette sangria ont l'air assez appétissant :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et pour biner, tu as des conseils ?



Oui


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2008)

Les ayants droit veulent aumenter de 15 % la taxe copie privée.

Etonnant, non?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2008)

Marrant ça.
Ils parlent toujours de piratage de CD mais jamais des joyeuses en or qu'ils se font sur le marché des sonneries de téléphone qui est extrêmement vendeur (plus que la vente de CD) ni sur les 300 ou 400 euros que les maisons de disques touchent à chaque diffusion de clip...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant ça.
> Ils parlent toujours de piratage de CD mais jamais des joyeuses en or qu'ils se font sur le marché des sonneries de téléphone qui est extrêmement vendeur (plus que la vente de CD) ni sur les 300 ou 400 euros que les maisons de disques touchent à chaque diffusion de clip...



Pourquoi, t'avais pas encore compris qu'ils voulaient le beurre et l'argent du beurre ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

[SIZE=-1]LEurope de la culture au rayon du virtuel[/SIZE]


----------



## Craquounette (20 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah les anglais sont pas mal non plus.
> 
> Doit y avoir un gène...



Vu la météo sur leur île, il faut bien qu'ils s'occupent... 

Un peu comme les corses en fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne jamais tailler lorsque la sève monte.


Quand j'ai vu cette phrase, ce n'est pas au jardinage que j'ai pensé.  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'ai vu cette phrase, ce n'est pas au jardinage que j'ai pensé.  :rateau: :rose:


Oué enfin pour le coup, c'est important de continuer a tailler quand la sève monte   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2008)

Bibliothèque numérique européenne.


15600 euros engloutis par Photoshop.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bibliothèque numérique européenne.



remonte de qques posts


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> remonte de qques posts



Oups :rose:


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne jamais tailler lorsque la sève monte.



C'est sur qu'avec l'équipement de sécurité, ça le fait tout de suite un peu moins


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

Mais heuuuuuuuuuuu !...


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

Ach !!!....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oups :rose:



La bibliothèque européenne ferme





			
				europeana a dit:
			
		

> The Europeana site is temporarily not accessible due to overwhelming interest after its launch (*10 million hits per hour*).
> We are doing our utmost to reopen Europeana in a more robust version as soon as possible.
> We will be back by mid-December.



europeana


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2008)

Europe: Albanel tente de se dégager de l'amendement 138.

Une fois de plus serais-je tenté de dire...


----------



## boodou (21 Novembre 2008)

Après "Les Gendarmes à St Tropez", voici "Les Gendarmes au C.A.P."


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2008)

Enracinement/déracinement : du 21 novembre 2008 au 15 mars 2009, la Fondation Cartier pour l'art contemporain propose l'exposition "Terre natale. Ailleurs commence ici". Il s'agit en quelque sorte du dialogue entre un photographe et cinéaste, Raymond Depardon, et un philosophe et urbaniste, Paul Virilio.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais heuuuuuuuuuuu !...


Errare humanum est.


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2008)

_15 600  pour ça... on trouve les même à 30  sur le marché._


----------



## boodou (21 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _15 600  pour ça... on trouve les même à 30  sur le marché._



bof, 15600  c'est pas tant que ça par rapport à _d'autres petits cadeaux_


----------



## boodou (21 Novembre 2008)

pas nombriliste la demoiselle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2008)

aller à la messe régulièrement diminue le risque de mortalité


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Novembre 2008)

_Zut, totalement hors sujet..._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> bof, 15600  c'est pas tant que ça par rapport à _d'autres petits cadeaux_


Tu parles de la config Macpro/Ecran 30"/Iphone/MacbookPro/ pour les modérateurs du bar?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> aller à la messe régulièrement diminue le risque de mortalité




Une courte vie pleine de fun et de conneries c'est toujours mieux qu'une vie longue et chiante d'interdits


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2008)

No future ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Novembre 2008)

*ANARCHY IN THE U.K. !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2008)

Bon, le rebelle, va réviser tes maths plutôt


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Novembre 2008)

2/20 c'est pas assez bien ?


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> 2/20 c'est pas assez bien ?



a tiens ça rappel des choses ... même que j'ai eu mon bac moi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Novembre 2008)

Glandeur !


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Glandeur !



avec mention STP


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Novembre 2008)

En dessous des félicitations du jury ça vaut rien !


----------



## two (22 Novembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> pas nombriliste la demoiselle &#8230;



quel foin pour rien... ma compagne a un nombril aussi peu marqué que celui de la demoiselle... probablement du a la manière dont le n&#339;ud à été fait dans le cordon...  


il est si sexy son nombril :love::love::love: (a ma copine hein me faites pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit)


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2008)

Crise...


----------



## vousti (22 Novembre 2008)

un peu de *tendresse et d'espoir * :love:

chaque visiteur fait augmenter la cagnotte


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2008)

Ça ne vous rappelle pas un certain village gaulois ?!...


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2008)

Mon tiercé du samedi :

En 3 : Le Vatican rend hommage au "talent" des Beatles (just call me Benoit 'rock 'n roll' XVI)

En 2 : Sein de Janet Jackson : la Cour suprême saisie (z'ont vraiment que ça à faire ?)

En 1 : Du Viagra distribué gratuitement pour raison de santé sexuelle (...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens ça rappel des choses ... même que j'ai eu mon bac moi


Oh? Sérieux? T'as tout passé à l'oral? Parce que bon, à l'écrit.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne vous rappelle pas un certain village gaulois ?!...



Plutôt la Floride en 2000.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne vous rappelle pas un certain village gaulois ?!...





richarddeux a dit:


> Plutôt la Floride en 2000.


Le village gaulois, ce sera le camp de Ségolène si la victoire de Martine est confirmée.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le village gaulois, ce sera le camp de Ségolène si la victoire de Martine est confirmée.



Je parlais de la Floride car ce matin j'entendais que l'écart était trop faible et qu'il fallait recompter les voix ou voire revoter.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2008)

La Nasa cherche l'origine de la panne du recycleur d'urine en eau.



> Les astronautes de la navette américaine Endeavour et de l'ISS ainsi que les ingénieurs de la Nasa s'efforçaient vendredi de trouver l'origine du mauvais fonctionnement d'une machine à recycler l'urine en eau potable, a indiqué l'agence spatiale.



Et comment elle a été découverte, cette panne?


----------



## richard-deux (22 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> La Nasa cherche l'origine de la panne du recycleur d'urine en eau.
> 
> 
> 
> Et comment elle a été découverte, cette panne?



"Houston, je trouve qu'elle a un drôle de goût l'eau, ce matin."


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> [ URL]panne des chiottes de la station spatiale[ /URL]





			
				Woody Allen a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement Dieu nexiste pas, mais essayez davoir un plombier pendant le week-end!



Sont pas dans la mouise, la....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne vous rappelle pas un certain village gaulois ?!...



Un bon match de catch féminin dans la boue, et que la meilleure gagne!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2008)

L'abonnement Internet pourrait être soumis à la redevance TV.

...dans un autre genre:

Quand Jaimelesartistes.fr incite au P2P et à se faire arnaquer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Michael Jackson s'est converti à l'islam


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Michael Jackson s'est converti à l'islam



On s'en secoue la nouille au dessus de l'urinoir.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> On s'en secoue la nouille au dessus de l'urinoir.



Attention à la dernière goutte...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'abonnement Internet pourrait être soumis à la redevance TV.



Suite.


----------



## rizoto (24 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Suite.



Qu'ils taxent les abonnement qui proposent la tele, il ne serait pas choquant de payer la redevance tele...

Par contre il faudrait que le consommateur est le choix d'avoir un offre haut débit sans la télé...

Le contraire serait du vol organisé


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Qu'ils taxent les abonnement qui proposent la tele, il ne serait pas choquant de payer la redevance tele...
> 
> Par contre il faudrait que le consommateur est le choix d'avoir un offre haut débit sans la télé...
> 
> Le contraire serait du vol organisé



Celui qui me dit n'avoir pas vu venir la chose avec ce matraquage d'offres et le forcing qui allait avec, je le taxerai de naïf .



Pour changer de sexe : buvez du vin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Appel pour les dons de sperme


Des volontaires?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Voir New York  et revenir


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> je le taxerai de naïf .



Et zou, dans la foulée, Tibo nous invente la "taxe privée" ! :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2008)

«En 20 ans, les Parisiens ont perdu 40% de leurs spermatozoïdes»

Ok les spermatozoïdes partent en province, mais les ovules ils restent tous à Panam ?? Dans ce cas j'arrive !!


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2008)

Euh non j'étais la avant toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> «En 20 ans, les Parisiens ont perdu 40% de leurs spermatozoïdes»
> 
> Ok les spermatozoïdes partent en province, mais les ovules ils restent tous à Panam ?? Dans ce cas j'arrive !!



faut chercher dans les canalisations. N'oublions pas que Paris est la ville où il y a le plus de célibataires


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> faut chercher dans les canalisations. N'oublions pas que Paris est la ville où il y a le plus de célibataires



Ouai spa faux  Mais dans les faits c'est quoi des célibataires ?? Ce ne sont pas des gens seuls, ne trouvant personne, mais plutôt des queutards et des nympho hein  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai spa faux  Mais dans les faits c'est quoi des célibataires ?? Ce ne sont pas des gens seuls, ne trouvant personne, mais plutôt des queutards et des nympho hein  :love:



heu... une belle bande de branleurs aussi non ?


----------



## macpacman (26 Novembre 2008)

C'est une manière de lutter contre la surpopulation, mais à mon avis c'est pas les parisiens qu'on devrait éliminer en premier.
 Ou tout du moins commencer en priorité par l'élysée


----------



## macpacman (26 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Michael Jackson s'est converti à l'islam


 
Qu'il soit musulman qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout, ça va pas le rendre moins moche et moins con.Ça fait tourner la prespipol, c'est tout.

Pour moi qui c'est ce mec là, c'est le gars qui a les droits d'édition des Beatles et ça c'est triste. Qu'il crève! 

Dans des messages comme ça le plus marrant ce sont les commentaires. Tout le monde se tape sur la gueule en disant n'importe quoi. :casse: C'est désolant de voir de telles conneries mais au moins ça fait sourire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2008)

Plutôt que relever un peu le niveau des programmes, on préfère prendre de l'argent à qui l'on peut...


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Plutôt que relever un peu le niveau des programmes, on préfère prendre de l'argent à qui l'on peut...



En parallele, Le gouvernement se prepare a etendre la redevance tele sur les offres internet et le futur directeur de FT sera nomme par le gouvernement...

On va devoir payer pour des programmes de merde (au hasard : plus belle la vie ) et pour ecouter leur propagande (non, la france n'est en recession  )

C'est beau le progres...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> le futur directeur de FT sera nomme par le gouvernement...



Me fais pas rire, ça a toujours été le cas :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Novembre 2008)

Redevance sur les ordis ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2008)

2009, l'année Hugo Pratt.

L'uvre du dessinateur italien (1927-1995) va connaître un coup de projecteur en 2009, année jalonnée par la réédition des albums selon une nouvelle cohérence éditoriale, par des expositions et par la publication d'une aventure inédite de son héros le plus célèbre, Corto Maltese.

[ Voir aussi ]


----------



## macpacman (26 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> 2009, l'année Hugo Pratt.
> 
> L'uvre du dessinateur italien (1927-1995) va connaître un coup de projecteur en 2009, année jalonnée par la réédition des albums selon une nouvelle cohérence éditoriale, par des expositions et par la publication d'une aventure inédite de son héros le plus célèbre, Corto Maltese.
> 
> [ Voir aussi ]



  Trop la classe!  

Merci pour cette info, Amok!


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2008)

une nouvelle mission pour le CSA


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> une nouvelle mission pour le CSA



Ce qui les gêne, dans internet, c'est qu'ils ne le contrôlent pas, et des gens pourraient en profiter pour dire des choses, voire même donner des informations, et d'autre gens, ainsi, en profiteraient pour savoir ces choses, et être au courant de ces informations, ce qui, vous en conviendrez avec moi, serait intolérable 

L'idéal pour eux, serait de faire avec internet, comme ils ont fait avec le nuage de Tchernobyl, l'arrêter à la frontière


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui les gêne, dans internet, c'est qu'ils ne le contrôlent pas, et des gens pourraient en profiter pour dire des choses, voire même donner des informations, et d'autre gens, ainsi, en profiteraient pour savoir ces choses, et être au courant de ces informations, ce qui, vous en conviendrez avec moi, serait intolérable
> 
> L'idéal pour eux, serait de faire avec internet, comme ils ont fait avec le nuage de Tchernobyl, l'arrêter à la frontière



Ce qui est navrant, c'est qu'il n'ont toujours pas compris comment fonctionnait Internet...

Il vont faire quoi? filtrer tous les sites non agrees par le CSA? 

Ca en plus de la news sur la redevance TV sur les pcs...

La journee commence bien :hein:


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> une nouvelle mission pour le CSA



Franchement, ca devient (dans le vrai sens du terme) risible...
Jusqu'à présent, tout cela me faisait (un peu, faut pas exagérer non plus) flipper, mais depuis quelques temps les conneries sont tellement énormes que je me dis qu'il suffit de laisser glisser pour que tout cela finisse en implosion (de connerie, donc).

A chaque nouvelle parole, une nouvelle bourde. Sitôt dite, sitôt démentie soit par un autre ministre qui fait les comptes de ce que ca va coûter, soit par not'président qui ne peut pas faire autrement vu la levée de boucliers, soit par l'Europe etc... Laissons faire, laissons chaque ministre, député, sympathisant et autres représentants de quelque parti qu'il soit, en ce moment la politique française n'est pas plus intelligente que l'on regarde à droite ou à gauche : ils sont en train de s'enterrer tout seuls, et comme la pelle ne va pas assez vite, ils ont commandés des Catterpillar... 

Ceci étant, il y a quand même une logique : quand un pays "taxe" de plus de 10 000 &#8364; des associations de SDF qui manifestent, je ne vois pas d'absence de logique dans le fait de taxer des vidéos familliales ou des créations d'internautes mises en ligne sur YouTube pour financer une décision que personne n'a réclamée. Pub ou pas pub sur France 2, tout le monde s'en foutait.

Les français sont tellement des veaux que je n'ai entendu aucun journaliste hurler au scandale lorsque Copé a assuré que si l'argent manquait suite à la baisse envisagée des prélévements sur les recettes publicitaires des chaines privées, l'état comblerait. Dormez tranquilles, banquiers, multinationales : l'état comble. Au pire, on taxera les tentes des SDF pour renflouer les caisses.

Si un jour quelqu'un m'avait dit que j'aurais un discours aussi proche de certains propos de la LCR, je lui aurait éclaté de rire au visage. Mais comme Ségolène a réussi a me rendre Martine presque sympathique, le gouvernement actuel et son Niagara de conneries me donnerait presque envie, la prochaine fois, de voter pour des individus dont je me serais dit il n'y a pas si longtemps que c'était aussi possible que de nager le dos crawlé sur Vénus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce qui est navrant, c'est qu'il n'ont toujours pas compris comment fonctionner Internet...



Mais si, ils ont compris, mais ils ne veulent pas que ça fonctionne comme ça, ils ne peuvent pas tolérer qu'une partie des média ne soit pas à leur botte, les gens ne doivent pas savoir ce qui se passe, mais uniquement ce qu'ils veulent qu'ils croient !

En plus, un truc gratuit, tu penses, tout un domaine sur le dos duquel ils ne peuvent pas se remplir les poches, non, c'est vraiment insupportable :hein:



Amok a dit:


> Dormez tranquilles, banquiers, multinationales : l'état comble. Au pire, on taxera les tentes des SDF pour renflouer les caisses.




Ben, c'est déjà ceux de la même famille, non, qui avaient envisagé de limiter à six mois le versement de certains minima sociaux pour financer la baisse de l'impôt sur le revenu &#8230; un premier ministre dont la place précédente à été reprise par la jeune Ségolène R., si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent. La méthode ne serait pas nouvelle !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les français sont tellement des veaux que je n'ai entendu aucun journaliste hurler au scandale lorsque Copé a assuré que si l'argent manquait suite à la baisse envisagée des prélévements sur les recettes publicitaires des chaines privées, l'état comblerait. Dormez tranquilles, banquiers, multinationales : l'état comble. Au pire, on taxera les tentes des SDF pour renflouer les caisses..


Mais non. Ils ne taxeront pas les tentes des SDF. Ils privatiseront une des chaînes du service public qu'il offriront aux potes de Sarko.

De toutes façons, cette réforme n'est pas faite dans l'intérêt du service public mais dans celui des groupes de médias privés dont les chaînes de TV sont un peu à la peine en ce moment, en particulier TV Sarko TF1, et dont les patrons sont tous des amis de Sarko. Et pour aider ces groupes de médias, ils sont prêt à sacrifier le service public.

L'autre raison - et qui est celle qui motive l'amendement de Lefebvre pour permettre au CSA de contrôler Internet (CSA dont les membres sont nommés par le pouvoir exécutif : vous voyez ce que ça veut dire) - est d'avoir la main mise sur l'audiovisuel public, comme au bon vieux temps de l'ORTF.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce qui est navrant, c'est qu'il n'ont toujours pas compris comment fonctionnait Internet...



Cela n'a rien de navrant, et le net n'est qu'un élément parmi d'autres.
Ce qui est navrant, ce n'est pas d'essayer de baiser le monde : ca, c'est juste humain et un gouvernement, quel qu'il soit, a fatalement des intérêts, prend obligatoirement des décisions qui ne vont pas dans le sens d'une partie de ceux qu'il gouverne. Autant, dans ces conditions, ignorer ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord, car il ne le seront jamais.

Tout cela, c'est de la gestion : savoir, pour reprendre la phrase de Cocteau, "jusqu'où on peut aller trop loin".
Là, les limites sont franchies, et chaque jour nous en apporte la preuve. Expliquées, commentées, et ce qui est pire : justifiées, la limite recule à chaque nouvelle prise de parole. Dans la demi-heure que dure le journal télévisé, le blanc et le noir se mélangent sans que cela ne donne du gris. On nous explique que le blanc et le noir ne sont pas opposés, mais compatibles.

Il y a de l'argent pour les banques, mais pas pour ceux qui crèvent de faim ou de froid. Mais on ne peut pas faire autrement car si on ne file pas de blé aux banquiers, il y aura encore plus de gens qui crèvent de faim et de froid. Mais vu qu'on a donné des fonds aux sociétés financières, on n'en a plus pour ceux qui sont dans la rue. Logique.

On vole au secours de sociétés privées (à qui dans le même temps on offre sur un plateau doré à l'or fin la manne publicitaire, du moins on le pensait car au final, ca semble plus compliqué que ca) et on explique au peuple que c'est pour son bien, et que il faudra peut-être (surement) mettre la main au portefeuille pour "combler", parce que comme ca il aura du théâtre d'auteur à 20 h 00 sur son écran. Ou une émission sur la reproduction du lombric en Mongolie orientale. Bref, du culturel. Comme pour TF1, qui lors de sa privatisation s'était engagée à "privilégier des programmes de qualité, à promouvoir la culture et la création française" (c'est, quasi, du SIC) et qui avait emballée l'affaire à ces conditions. Crédible.

Le ministre concerné n'est pas foutu de discuter avec l'éducation nationale pour trouver des solutions (notons toutefois que la chose ne doit pas être simple) et lorsque la grève arrive, on traine en justice des Maires parce qu'ils n'ont pas eu l'envie, ni les moyens, pour pallier à la carence de l'état en gardant les momes au chaud le temps que tout ca passe (en sachant également que si il y a le moindre problème ce jour là, ce sera de la responsabilité du Maire, faut pas déconner non plus !). Responsable.

On promet aux marins qui bossent à perte de les aider, avant quelques mois plus tard de leur expliquer que c'est pas possib' vu que Bruxelles ne veut pas (on peut dans ce cas se poser la question de la compétence d'un gouvernement qui ignore les lois de l'Europe alors qu'il est est parfois le président), mais que "il ne faut pas oublier de voter "oui" au prochain référendum, hein ?" ... Imparable.

etc...

Enfin, j'écris "les limites sont franchies"... Lorsque je suis rentré en métropole en 99, j'entendais déjà ce discours. "Ca va péter". J'ai vu : ca a pété. tellement fort que ca a du me rendre sourd, vu que le bruit de l'explosion n'est pas encore parvenu jusqu'à moi. Alors tant que dans ce pays chacun restera sur ses positions et défendra son petit pré carré en expliquant à ceux que ca fait chier au jour le jour que "c'est _aussi_ pour lui qu'on fait grève", mais sans bouger son petit cul lorsque des mecs crèvent de faim sur le trottoir d'en bas, chaque gouvernement, quel qu'il soit, aura raison de nous prendre pour des cons et de nous traiter comme tels.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais non. Ils ne taxeront pas les tentes des SDF. Ils privatiseront une des chaînes du service public qu'il offriront aux potes de Sarko.
> 
> De toutes façons, cette réforme n'est pas faite dans l'intérêt du service public mais dans celui des groupes de médias privés dont les chaînes de TV sont un peu à la peine en ce moment, en particulier TV Sarko TF1, et dont les patrons sont tous des amis de Sarko. Et pour aider ces groupes de médias, ils sont prêt à sacrifier le service public.



Sarko, même s'il pousse encore plus loin ce que d'autres ont fait avant lui, n'est que le descendant d'une longue lignée de dirigeants qui ont eu le même rêve.

Mitterand, a son époque de gloire, ne s'est pas gêné pour essayer aussi de faire pression sur les médias. Et il n'a pas que ca comme gamelles, loin de là.

A l'extrême limite, je place au crédit du gouvernement actuel le fait de ne même pas essayer de le camoufler.

Ca, je m'en fous ! Je le sais : a moi de ne pas regarder ! Mais me demander de financer le mégaphone: non.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Bon, ceci étant...


----------



## richard-deux (27 Novembre 2008)

*Italie*: Une prime de 1500 euros pour appeler son fils «Benito»
:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> une nouvelle mission pour le CSA


"En clair, il s'agirait de faire payer des sites de partage de vidéos, tel Dailymotion, pour financer des créations françaises."

Mais si on taxe les vidéos mises sur Dailymotion, ça veut dire que l'État se fait de l'agent sur ces vidéos donc il va falloir envisager de demander des droits d'auteur 

"Le député UMP veut également que le CSA prépare un rapport complémentaire sur les mesures à prendre pour _"assurer efficacement la protection des mineurs face aux contenus audiovisuels mis à disposition du public par un service de communication en ligne ou par un service de média audiovisuel à la demande"."

_Une idée comme ça : que les parents fassent leur boulot ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "Le député UMP veut également que le CSA prépare un rapport complémentaire sur les mesures à prendre pour _"assurer efficacement la protection des mineurs face aux contenus audiovisuels mis à disposition du public par un service de communication en ligne ou par un service de média audiovisuel à la demande"."
> 
> _Une idée comme ça : que les parents fassent leur boulot ?


Très bonne idée 

Mais électoralement moins rentable que le flicage d'Internet.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mais si on taxe les vidéos mises sur Dailymotion, ça veut dire que l'État se fait de l'agent sur ces vidéos donc il va falloir envisager de demander des droits d'auteur



:love:
Cool : je vais gratter une petite composition de mon invention sur mon Gaffophone, le mettre en ligne et pointer à la SACEM !


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2008)

Reunion, Guyane, etc...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce qui est navrant, c'est qu'il n'ont toujours pas compris comment fonctionnait Internet...
> D



D'ailleurs qui sait qu'en France toute création de site Internet quel qu'il soit est soumise à une déclaration au CSA obligatoire et ce depuis plus de 10 ans?


----------



## Chang (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> De toutes façons, cette réforme n'est pas faite dans l'intérêt du service public mais dans celui des groupes de médias privés dont les chaînes de TV sont un peu à la peine en ce moment, en particulier TV Sarko TF1, et dont les patrons sont tous des amis de Sarko. Et pour aider ces groupes de médias, ils sont prêt à sacrifier le service public.
> 
> L'autre raison - et qui est celle qui motive l'amendement de Lefebvre pour permettre au CSA de contrôler Internet (CSA dont les membres sont nommés par le pouvoir exécutif : vous voyez ce que ça veut dire) - est d'avoir la main mise sur l'audiovisuel public, comme au bon vieux temps de l'ORTF.



Bon, ca fait plusieurs jours que je lis vos messages sur la fin de la publicite sur le service publique tout ca tout ca ... Mais vraiment, en toute sincerite (et en toute naivete car j'ai suivit ca de tres loin ...), je ne vois pas en quoi cela est si derangeant et quel est le mal a avoir une tele sans pub.

Que ca fasse des sious en plus a TF1, je m'en carre royalement.

J'ai vraiment l'impression de pas avoir toutes les donnees du probleme ... :hein: ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Bon, ca fait plusieurs jours que je lis vos messages sur la fin de la publicite sur le service publique tout ca tout ca ... Mais vraiment, en toute sincerite (et en toute naivete car j'ai suivit ca de tres loin ...), je ne vois pas en quoi cela est si derangeant et quel est le mal a avoir une tele sans pub.
> 
> Que ca fasse des sious en plus a TF1, je m'en carre royalement.
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression de pas avoir toutes les donnees du probleme ... :hein: ...



Si. Tu les as.
Mais ça fait un prétexte à pas mal de monde pour râler contre Sarko, sans savoir les tenants, les aboutissants et les moyens, comme ça faisait un prétexte à d'autres de râler contre Mitterrand il y a 20 ans ou contre Chirac il y a 10 ans


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si. Tu les as.
> Mais ça fait un prétexte à pas mal de monde pour râler contre Sarko, sans savoir les tenants, les aboutissants et les moyens.



C'est pas tant la suppression de la pub qui pose probleme mais les nouveaux moyens de financement des chaines publiques ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas tant la suppression de la pub qui pose probleme mais les nouveaux moyens de financement des chaines publiques ...



Moi ce que je trouve dingue, c'est l'inverse. Qu'on ait laissé la pub venir pourrir le service public.


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi ce que je trouve dingue, c'est l'inverse. Qu'on ait laissé la pub venir pourrir le service public.



Personne n'a dit le contraire... 

Avant tu achetais un appareil exclusivement destine a recevoir la tele, tu devais payer la redevance.

Aujourd'hui, il est question d'etendre cette redevance a d'autres appareils et/ou moyens de communications qui ne servent pas exclusivement a recevoir la tele...

donc avant, regarder la tele et payer la redevance, relevait d'un choix... dans le futur, ce sera un devoir ...


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si. Tu les as.
> Mais ça fait un prétexte à pas mal de monde pour râler contre Sarko, sans savoir les tenants, les aboutissants et les moyens, comme ça faisait un prétexte à d'autres de râler contre Mitterrand il y a 20 ans ou contre Chirac il y a 10 ans



Fabien : soit, je n'ai ni les tenants, ni les aboutissants ni les moyens. En tout cas, c'est une évidence, moins que toi qui est dans le "milieu télévisuel" depuis des années, et dans la production. Mais peux tu m'expliquer quel est l'interêt de ce changement, pourquoi il y eu une telle rapidité dans l'annonce et l'exécution (l'élection n'est pas si ancienne et il y a surement d'autres problèmes à régler avant celui de la pub sur la TV publique) de cette décision et pourquoi nous devrions trouver ca "normal" de sortir de notre poche de l'argent qui rentrait par des revenus publicitaires qui ne gênaient personne ?

(C'est une vraie question)

PS : c'est très chiant, de discuter "comme ca" : ca prend un temps fou !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si. Tu les as.
> Mais ça fait un prétexte à pas mal de monde pour râler contre Sarko, sans savoir les tenants, les aboutissants et les moyens, comme ça faisait un prétexte à d'autres de râler contre Mitterrand il y a 20 ans ou contre Chirac il y a 10 ans


C'est un peu facile de dire que c'est un prétexte pour râler contre Sarko. Là n'est pas le problème. Le problème est que cette réforme a été mal faite et pour de mauvaises raisons. Dire qu'on fait ça pour sauver le service public est un conte pour enfants.

Avec cette mauvaise réforme on est train de mettre en péril l'avenir du service public de l'audiovisuel.

Et au-delà de la question du financement et des contenus, la question qui aurait dû être posée et à laquelle une réponse aurait dû être apportée est celle de l'indépendance de la ligne éditoriale du service public, dont avec Lefebvre qui s'improvise tous les 4 matins directeur des programmes de France Télévisions on voit la conception du pouvoir actuel, alors qu'il est totalement dépendant de l'Etat pour son financement.

Et ne me dites pas qu'avant, avec ou sans pub, on ne s'en souciait pas tant que ça et que les pressions existaient (ce qui est vrai). Ce n'est pas une raison pour continuer de la même façon, voire pire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Fabien : soit, je n'ai ni les tenants, ni les aboutissants ni les moyens. En tout cas, c'est une évidence, moins que toi qui est dans le "milieu télévisuel" depuis des années, et dans la production. Mais peux tu m'expliquer quel est l'interêt de ce changement, pourquoi il y eu une telle rapidité dans l'annonce et l'exécution (l'élection n'est pas si ancienne et il y a surement d'autres problèmes à régler avant celui de la pub sur la TV publique) de cette décision et pourquoi nous devrions trouver ca "normal" de sortir de notre poche de l'argent qui rentrait par des revenus publicitaires qui ne gênaient personne ?
> 
> (C'est une vraie question)
> 
> PS : c'est très chiant, de discuter "comme ca" : ca prend un temps fou !


C'est sûr que ce n'était pas la réforme la plus urgente à faire. Mais il fallait sauver le soldat Bouygues. Et lui, il ne pouvait pas attendre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Fabien : soit, je n'ai ni les tenants, ni les aboutissants ni les moyens. En tout cas, c'est une évidence, moins que toi qui est dans le "milieu télévisuel" depuis des années, et dans la production. Mais peux tu m'expliquer quel est l'interêt de ce changement, pourquoi il y eu une telle rapidité dans l'annonce et l'exécution (l'élection n'est pas si ancienne et il y a surement d'autres problèmes à régler avant celui de la pub sur la TV publique) de cette décision et pourquoi nous devrions trouver ca "normal" de sortir de notre poche de l'argent qui rentrait par des revenus publicitaires qui ne gênaient personne ?
> 
> (C'est une vraie question)
> 
> PS : c'est très chiant, de discuter "comme ca" : ca prend un temps fou !



C'est évident, que c'était loin d'être une priorité et que ça sent l'idée sortie comme ça par hasard après un déjeuner arrosé.
Cela dit, personne ne dit que c'est le contribuable qui va payer de sa poche. Si ce n'est le fait que la redevance n'a pas suivi l'augmentation du coût de la vie et va être recalée, ce qui me semble normal (et je dis ça alors que je ne regarde pas du tout les chaines du service public...)

L'intérêt de ce changement est double:
1- pour la chaine: se dégager des contraintes d'audimat et cesser la course à la connerie.
2- pour les producteurs: avoir accès à des cases auparavant bouclées par la pub qui sera remplacée par du programme court sponsorisé (puisque le partenariat n'est absolument pas touché par cette mesure)

Maintenant, était-il nécessaire de mettre ça en place aussi rapidement? Non.
Cela dit, on va vivre une période de transition où la pub ne sera coupée qu'à partir de 20h.

J'en reviens à ce que je disais plus haut. Le service public n'avait pas vocation à diffuser de la pub et c'était une erreur de se lancer dans cette course.
Mais il est vrai que nous avons été dans les derniers en Europe à ouvrir le réseau Hertzien au privé et que nous avons de ce fait encore des réflexes, même 20 après, de monopole de certaines chaines.
Ce monopole est en train de se briser, et c'est tant mieux.
Et je trouve normal que le privé participe également au financement du service public.

Quant à la nomination de Président de Chaîne par l'Etat, ça a toujours été le cas, la direction change à chaque élection.
Même dans le privé. Souvenons nous du "cadeau" de Mitterrand" à Rousselet en 84 avec Canal Plus et de l'arrêt de TV6 à l'arrivée de l'administration Chirac en 88.


----------



## macpacman (27 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Reunion, Guyane, etc...


 
ça se passe dans le calme, va bene, mais ce qui est inadmissible  c'est que personne ne le sait alors que ça se passe depuis 4 jours.
La colère des manifestants est juste, mais ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est non pas le blocus de Cayenne mais le blocus de Kourou. Là, tout le monde le saurait tout de suite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est évident, que c'était loin d'être une priorité et que ça sent l'idée sortie comme ça par hasard après un déjeuner arrosé.
> Cela dit, personne ne dit que c'est le contribuable qui va payer de sa poche. Si ce n'est le fait que la redevance n'a pas suivi l'augmentation du coût de la vie et va être recalée, ce qui me semble normal (et je dis ça alors que je ne regarde pas du tout les chaines du service public...)
> 
> L'intérêt de ce changement est double:
> ...


Il n'y avait qu'une façon de faire ça en préservant les moyens du service public : augmenter la redevance.

Alors je comprends que par les temps qui courent, Sarko n'ait pas envie de recourir à cette solution. Mais alors il ne fallait pas le faire.

Quant à la contribution du privé, les députés ont trouvé le moyen de déposer un amendement qui réduit la part de la participation des télés privées. Ce qui veut qu'il va falloir trouver une solution pour compenser la perte occasionnée par ce généreux rabais.

Pour le reste, c'est une vision idyllique du problème que tu présentes. Si c'était ça, ce serait très bien. La réalité est tout autre. Et par exemple, ils veulent obliger le service public à diffuser à 20h30 des programmes que personne ne regardera pour que le service public ne fasse pas de l'ombre à TF1 et cie qui au même moment diffusent de la pub.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Très bonne idée
> 
> Mais électoralement moins rentable que le flicage d'Internet.



Ceci dit, je ne suis pas sûr que le flicage d'internet soit porteur électoralement... faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si. Tu les as.
> Mais ça fait un prétexte à pas mal de monde pour râler contre Sarko, sans savoir les tenants, les aboutissants et les moyens, comme ça faisait un prétexte à d'autres de râler contre Mitterrand il y a 20 ans ou contre Chirac il y a 10 ans



Le problème, comme il a été dit, c'est la précipitation dans laquelle a été annoncée cette réforme. Et le flou quant au financement de la télévision ET DE LA RADIO publique. Ca, ça donne des moyens de râler.
Mais il n'est pas question pour moi de râler bêtement contre la suppression de la pub, alors même qu'elle est de plus en plus insupportable et envahissante sur internet comme dans la presse écrite (Libé, Télérama ). 




rizoto a dit:


> C'est pas tant la suppression de la pub qui pose probleme mais les nouveaux moyens de financement des chaines publiques ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi ce que je trouve dingue, c'est l'inverse. Qu'on ait laissé la pub venir pourrir le service public.



Tout à fait. :zen



iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr que ce n'était pas la réforme la plus urgente à faire. Mais il fallait sauver le soldat Bouygues. Et lui, il ne pouvait pas attendre.



Je ne comprends pas : pourquoi sauver le soldat Bouygues ? Bouygues ne vit pas que grâce à TF1, et n'a surement pas besoin d'être sauvé, même pas en ces temps de crise, alors...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et par exemple, ils veulent obliger le service public à diffuser à 20h30 des programmes que personne ne regardera pour que le service public ne fasse pas de l'ombre à TF1 et cie qui au même moment diffusent de la pub.


iDuck, autant des fois j'aime bien ce que tu dis, autant la théorie du complot que tu présentes ici est déplorable.
Les programmes de France Télévisions ne vont pas subitement perdre tout l'intérêt (certains programmes en ont, si ) qu'ils ont actuellement, rien que pour faire gagner des parts de marché à TF1. Personne n'y croit ! Et France Inter ne va pas devenir Radio Café du commerce rien que pour faire progresser Europe 1. 
Il y a peut-être un risque de minage de l'intérieur. Mais il n'arrive pas subitement avec cette réforme...


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab, sauf que, et la nuance à son énorme importance :

Le budget du service publique audiovisuel sera intégré au budget de la France (conseil des ministres tout ça), alors qu'aujourd'hui il ne l'est pas. Et ce pendant que le patron sera nommé par le gouvernement directement, le service public sera dépendant en tout point du gouvernement. Financierement, et politiquement.

Sachant que sénat n'a jamais été a gauche (et ce n'est pas une prise de position politique que je fais là) et ne le sera probablement jamais, si la droite est au pouvoir, elle contrôlera l'intégralité du service public audiovisuel (Budget et nommination du président), en revanche, lorsque le tour de la gauche vient, seul le budget sera sous contrôle, puisque l'aspect politique sera bloqué par le CSA.

Un genre de blackout.

Tout est fait, comme pour beaucoup d'autres parties du secteur public (la poste, FT, EDF, la recherche, l'education nationale,...) pour détruire le service public dans son ensemble par 2 moyens :
- soit l'affaiblir complètement financièrement et organisationellement. Ce qui permet facilement de dire : regardez, la poste (par exemple) ça tourne très mal, avec le prix que l'état paye, donc vous, il faut donc privatiser !
- soit de le détruire ouvertement a petit feu (la sécu par exemple).


Pour l'anecdote, mon grand père faisait parti des haut cadres qui ont mis en place la sécurité sociale, et du plus loin que je me souviens, je l'ai toujours entendu dire que le régime initial mis en place l'était pour lancer la Sécu et que sa durée de vie n'était que de 10-15 ans. Il n'était que temporaire mais n'a jamais été changé (sic !)

Aujourd'hui, la sécu est toujours sur le même régime, et nos politiques (gauche ou droite, aucun n'a rien fait alors qu'ils ont connaissance de ces faits) ne font que constater que la sécu se casse la gueule.
En revanche, la droite s'en sert allègrement pour te faire croire que c'est de ta faute, et qu'il faudra abandonner bientôt ce système suicidaire. Ben oui, il est pas prévu pour ça...


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est évident, que c'était loin d'être une priorité et que ça sent l'idée sortie comme ça par hasard après un déjeuner arrosé.
> Cela dit, personne ne dit que c'est le contribuable qui va payer de sa poche. Si ce n'est le fait que la redevance n'a pas suivi l'augmentation du coût de la vie et va être recalée, ce qui me semble normal (et je dis ça alors que je ne regarde pas du tout les chaines du service public...)



Voilà pourquoi je parlais de Copé et de sa phrase malheureuse suite à l'annonce de la baisse des taux de taxe sur les revenus publicitaires des chaines privées : "si ce n'est pas assez, l'état paiera". L'état, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, a les caisses remplies (si on peut dire) par les citoyens. Aux dernières nouvelles, bien avant que les banques n'appellent au secours, le premier ministre avait parlé d'un "pays en faillite". J'imagine que depuis cela n'a pas du s'arranger. Donc, il ne faut pas être sorti d'une haute école d'économie, mais juste d'avoir un peu de mémoire pour savoir que dans notre pays le "peut-être", dès qu'il s'agit de faire raquer signifie toujours "ce sera", et que entre des caisses étatiques vides et des poches de citoyens dans lesquelles trainent encore quelques sous, la source n'est pas bien difficile à imaginer. Mais je souhaite me tromper... D'un autre côté, je suis comme toi : je ne regarde que rarement les chaines du public et suis plutot favorable à des chaines à thème. Côté info, je préfère de l'info "brute" aux développements tels qu'on peut les subir aujourd'hui ( a de rares exceptions près), et de toute façon, je ne vois que peu de différence entre l'info de la 2, de la 3, de TF1 et autres... Alors payer une redevance a 250 ou 300 , non.




Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'intérêt de ce changement est double:
> 1- pour la chaine: se dégager des contraintes d'audimat et cesser la course à la connerie.



Ca j'attends de voir. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste des télévisions mondiales, mais ce qui est valable avec la BBC n'est probablement pas transposable à l'identique dans notre pays. D'ailleurs, ca signifie quoi, des "programmes de qualité" ? Je trouve qu'il y en avait déjà (de mon point de vue) sur les chaines publiques, a des heures où la pub était quasi absente (très tard le soir) et le constat est sans appel : elles font des audiences qui frôlent le zéro. Ceci étant, ces rapports d'audience prennent-ils en compte le fait que je peux parfaitement ne pas regarder une émission au moment où elle passe mais la visionner plus tard après l'avoir enregistrée ?



> 2- pour les producteurs: avoir accès à des cases auparavant bouclées par la pub qui sera remplacée par du programme court sponsorisé (puisque le partenariat n'est absolument pas touché par cette mesure)


Oui, probablement. Mais alors du programme court de qualité !  Tu penses a des programmes courts en particulier ? 



> J'en reviens à ce que je disais plus haut. Le service public n'avait pas vocation à diffuser de la pub et c'était une erreur de se lancer dans cette course.
> Mais il est vrai que nous avons été dans les derniers en Europe à ouvrir le réseau Hertzien au privé et que nous avons de ce fait encore des réflexes, même 20 après, de monopole de certaines chaines.


Alors là je vais te citer un exemple qui m'a toujours fait bondir : je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi, de nos présidents de la république aux ministres, ils préféraient s'exprimer sur TF1 (globalement) que sur, justement les chaines du service public. Il serait intéressant d'avoir les chiffres, justement, de leurs interventions sur les différents canaux. On pourait me répondre : TF1 fait plus d'audience. Logique sujette à caution dans le cas présent, alors qu'en sera t-il lorsque France 2, par exemple, ne sera plus engagée dans cette course dont tu parlais (et je suis d'accord avec toi : ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose) ?




> Ce monopole est en train de se briser, et c'est tant mieux.
> Et je trouve normal que le privé participe également au financement du service public.


Sous certaines conditions, absolument.



> Quant à la nomination de Président de Chaîne par l'Etat, ça a toujours été le cas, la direction change à chaque élection.
> Même dans le privé. Souvenons nous du "cadeau" de Mitterrand" à Rousselet en 84 avec Canal Plus et de l'arrêt de TV6 à l'arrivée de l'administration Chirac en 88.


Absolument, j'en parlais d'ailleurs quelques posts plus haut.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'y avait qu'une façon de faire ça en préservant les moyens du service public : augmenter la redevance.
> 
> Alors je comprends que par les temps qui courent, Sarko n'ait pas envie de recourir à cette solution. Mais alors il ne fallait pas le faire.
> 
> ...



La redevance, comme je l'ai dit, va faire l'objet d'un réévaluation sur le coût de la vie. CA semble logique, même si pour toi ça ne l'est pas. Elle ne l'a pas été depuis des années, ce qui cause une perte pour le Service Public.

Effectivement, en ce qui concerne cet amendement, ce n'est pas une bonne chose. Cela dit, le financement est déjà garanti jusqu'en 2011.

Pour le reste, tu n'as pas lu ce que j'ai mis. Le Service Public n'a pas vocation à se battre sur le terrain de l'Audimat.
Quant au fait de ne pas faire de concurrence à TF1, il n'y a qu'à voir comment l'audience de TF1 s'effondre depuis un an (- 5,6% en moyenne depuis Octobre 2007) pour voir que ce que tu dis est parfaitement à côté de la plaque.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Fab, sauf que, et la nuance à son énorme importance :
> 
> Le budget du service publique audiovisuel sera intégré au budget de la France (conseil des ministres tout ça), alors qu'aujourd'hui il ne l'est pas.


La Redevance passe déjà par l'état. Ca ne change rien




Bassman a dit:


> Et ce pendant que le patron sera nommé par le gouvernement directement, le service public sera dépendant en tout point du gouvernement. Financierement, et politiquement.



Ca a toujours été le cas.
Cite moi un président de France TV qui n'ait pas été nommé par le pouvoir depuis la fin de L'ORTF. 




Bassman a dit:


> Tout est fait, comme pour beaucoup d'autres parties du secteur public (la poste, FT, EDF, la recherche, l'education nationale,...) pour détruire le service public dans son ensemble par 2 moyens :
> - soit l'affaiblir complètement financièrement et organisationellement. Ce qui permet facilement de dire : regardez, la poste (par exemple) ça tourne très mal, avec le prix que l'état paye, donc vous, il faut donc privatiser !
> - soit de le détruire ouvertement a petit feu (la sécu par exemple).



C'est un autre débat.




Bassman a dit:


> Pour l'anecdote, mon grand père faisait parti des haut cadres qui ont mis en place la sécurité sociale, et du plus loin que je me souviens, je l'ai toujours entendu dire que le régime initial mis en place l'était pour lancer la Sécu et que sa durée de vie n'était que de 10-15 ans. Il n'était que temporaire mais n'a jamais été changé (sic !)
> 
> Aujourd'hui, la sécu est toujours sur le même régime, et nos politiques (gauche ou droite, aucun n'a rien fait alors qu'ils ont connaissance de ces faits) ne font que constater que la sécu se casse la gueule.
> En revanche, la droite s'en sert allègrement pour te faire croire que c'est de ta faute, et qu'il faudra abandonner bientôt ce système suicidaire. Ben oui, il est pas prévu pour ça...



Ben oui, mais à chaque fois que quelqu'un a tenté de le réformer (à droite comme à gauche. Il n'y a que Besancenot pour croire que ça peut encore marcher comme ça), on se retrouve avec des centaines de personnes dans la rue qui n'ont pas la moindre idée de pourquoi les syndicats les appellent à manifester parce qu'ils ne comprennent rien à cette réforme et croient ce que les syndicats (qui tiennent la sécu depuis bien longtemps) leur raconte. LEs syndicats ont trop de fric à perdre dans une réforme de la Sécu.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca a toujours été le cas.
> Cite moi un président de France TV qui n'ait pas été nommé par le pouvoir depuis la fin de L'ORTF.



Un peu comme la nomination des sages du Conseil Constitutionnel. Qui sont censés être entièrement libre et dépouillé de toute orientation politique, alors qu'ils sont nommés par les trois présidents (république, chambre des députés, sénat).


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un peu comme la nomination des sages du Conseil Constitutionnel. Qui sont censés être entièrement libre et dépouillé de toute orientation politique, alors qu'ils sont nommés par les trois présidents (république, chambre des députés, sénat).



exactement.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2008)

Hadopi: Bruxelles critique la France et réclame des explications.

Edit: L'amendement 138 est supprimé, Guy Bono promet son retour.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'en reviens à ce que je disais plus haut. Le service public n'avait pas vocation à diffuser de la pub et c'était une erreur de se lancer dans cette course.



L'arrivée de la pub, si elle a été décriée à l'époque, a servi a donner les armes au service public pour rivaliser avec le privé. Aujourd'hui, on revient en arrière au moment où les chaînes privées prennent l'eau. Il ne faut tout de même pas être grand clerc pour réfléchir aux causes et aux conséquences, non ? 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et je trouve normal que le privé participe également au financement du service public.



La différence entre de l'argent privé obtenu par la pub mais reversé au service public et de l'argent arrivé dans les caisses du service public directement par la pub, c'est qu'il a été blanchi puisqu'il n'est plus estampillé Ariel ou Calgomit. 
Pour ce qui est de l'argent arrivant directement de la pub dans les caisses du public, c'était à l'instance dirigeante garante du service public de veiller à ce que dans les journaux, par exemple, la pub ne se fasse pas irruption là où elle n'avait pas sa place, subrepticement comme on peut le voir aujourd'hui. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quant à la nomination de Président de Chaîne par l'Etat, ça a toujours été le cas, la direction change à chaque élection.



Certes, mais justement, n'aurait-il pas été intéressant d'avoir en priorité un CSA qui ne penche pas d'un seul côté si, bien sûr, l'on voulait faire preuve de la plus grande transparence ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'arrivée de la pub, si elle a été décriée à l'époque, a servi a donner les armes au service public pour rivaliser avec le privé. Aujourd'hui, on revient en arrière au moment où les chaînes privées prennent l'eau. Il ne faut tout de même pas être grand clerc pour réfléchir aux causes et aux conséquences, non ?



Il n'y avait pas de privé à l'époque de l'arrivée de la pub sur le public


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il n'y avait pas de privé à l'époque de l'arrivée de la pub sur le public



Ok, au temps pour moi. Pub arrivée en 68 sur la seule chaîne la 1 ayant un monopole d'état (amusant, on trouvait ça normal).  La pub sur Antenne 2 en 1971. TF1 privatisée en 1987 et là on ne trouve plus ça très normal que la 2 ait de la publicité alors que la 1 est née avec.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ceci dit, je ne suis pas sûr que le flicage d'internet soit porteur électoralement... faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus.


Disons le contrôle d'Internet.




julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas : pourquoi sauver le soldat Bouygues ? Bouygues ne vit pas que grâce à TF1, et n'a surement pas besoin d'être sauvé, même pas en ces temps de crise, alors...


Le soldat Bouygues est propriétaire de TF1 dont l'audience se casse la gueule, d'où perte de recettes publicitaires. Tu suis ?



julrou 15 a dit:


> iDuck, autant des fois j'aime bien ce que tu dis, autant la théorie du complot que tu présentes ici est déplorable.
> Les programmes de France Télévisions ne vont pas subitement perdre tout l'intérêt (certains programmes en ont, si ) qu'ils ont actuellement, rien que pour faire gagner des parts de marché à TF1. Personne n'y croit ! Et France Inter ne va pas devenir Radio Café du commerce rien que pour faire progresser Europe 1.
> Il y a peut-être un risque de minage de l'intérieur. Mais il n'arrive pas subitement avec cette réforme...


Pas de théorie du complot. Un constat simple. Supprimer la pub sur le service public revient à faire démarrer les programmes de prime time à 20h30. A cette heure, TF1 diffuse de la pub. Donc faire démarrer les programmes du service public à 20h30 n'arrange pas les affaires de TF1, qu'on essaie justement d'arranger avec cette réforme. A ton avis, entre les pages de pub de TF1 et les programmes démarrant à 20h30 sur le service public, les téléspectateurs choisissent quoi ? Les programmes du service public. Catastrophe ! Et c'est là que nos députés sortent leur amendement imposant un programme court à vocation culturelle que personne ne regardera juste avant les programmes de prime time. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> La redevance, comme je l'ai dit, va faire l'objet d'un réévaluation sur le coût de la vie. CA semble logique, même si pour toi ça ne l'est pas. Elle ne l'a pas été depuis des années, ce qui cause une perte pour le Service Public.
> 
> Effectivement, en ce qui concerne cet amendement, ce n'est pas une bonne chose. Cela dit, le financement est déjà garanti jusqu'en 2011.
> 
> ...


Il faudrait plus qu'une réévaluation de la redevance sur le coût de la vie pour financer le service public par la seule redevance.

Et qu'en sais-tu que le financement est garanti jusqu'en 2011 ? Et quand bien même le serait-il, qu'en sera-t-il après ?

Quant à l'effondrement de l'audience de TF1 depuis 1 an, c'est justement ce qui motive cette suppression de la pub sur le service public : pour apporter des recettes publicitaires supplémentaires à TF1. Je ne te dis pas que ce sera efficace. Mais si ça ne l'est pas, c'est Sarko qui est à côté de la plaque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un peu comme la nomination des sages du Conseil Constitutionnel. Qui sont censés être entièrement libre et dépouillé de toute orientation politique, alors qu'ils sont nommés par les trois présidents (république, chambre des députés, sénat).


Et alors ? Parce que l'indépendance du Conseil constitutionnel, du CSA, etc laisserait à désirer, il faudrait entériner cet état de fait plutôt que de chercher des solutions permettant d'avoir des pouvoirs réellement indépendants ?


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et alors ? Parce que l'indépendance du Conseil constitutionnel, du CSA, etc laisserait à désirer, il faudrait entériner cet état de fait plutôt que de chercher des solutions permettant d'avoir des pouvoirs réellement indépendants ?


Non ; mais il ne faut pas faire la vierge effarouchée en se disant que c'est scandaleux, alors que ça se passe déjà maintenant, et à tous les niveaux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck, je t'aime bien, hein, mais ton anti-Sarkozisme primaire empêche toute discussion (pas seulement celle-ci. Relis la moitié de tes posts : on a l'impression que si un chien chie sur ton trottoir c'est de la faute de Sarko...).
Essaye d'être neutre et d'avoir un avis autre que celui de Bayrou.

Moi je te donne un avis de personne concernée parce que dans le métier. Ce n'est, bien sûr pas partagé par tout le monde, mais petit à petit le positif de cette réforme fait son chemin chez les prods.
Et après tout, ça doit le faire aussi chez France Télé puisqu'il n'y avait que 43% de grévistes, soit 57% de non grévistes...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et après tout, ça doit le faire aussi chez France Télé puisqu'il n'y avait que 43% de grévistes, soit 57% de non grévistes...



Ca, c'est pas vraiment un argument valable par contre... L'adhésion à une réforme ne se mesure pas seulement au pourcentage de grévistes ou de non-grévistes, justement parce que la grève n'est pas offerte à tout le monde, pour plusieurs raisons, et principalement pour des raisons financières. 
Mais, je suis d'accord, il n'y a pas non plus 100% de personnes contre cette réforme à France Télévision.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non ; mais il ne faut pas faire la vierge effarouchée en se disant que c'est scandaleux, alors que ça se passe déjà maintenant, et à tous les niveaux.


Je ne te parle pas de faire la vierge effarouchée mais d'aspirer à mieux que d'entériner des hypocrisies existantes.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne te parle pas de faire la vierge effarouchée mais d'aspirer à mieux que d'entériner des hypocrisies existantes.



Alors, proposons : par qui voudrais-tu que le Président de France Télévision soit nommé ? 
Par les salariés de France Télévisions ? Par le peuple ? 
On continue comme maintenant, par le CSA (c'est pas si mal finalement, même si le CSA est aussi nommé par le pouvoir, donc comme entité indépendante on fait mieux...) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> iDuck, je t'aime bien, hein, mais ton anti-Sarkozisme primaire empêche toute discussion (pas seulement celle-ci. Relis la moitié de tes posts : on a l'impression que si un chien chie sur ton trottoir c'est de la faute de Sarko...).
> Essaye d'être neutre et d'avoir un avis autre que celui de Bayrou.
> 
> Moi je te donne un avis de personne concernée parce que dans le métier. Ce n'est, bien sûr pas partagé par tout le monde, mais petit à petit le positif de cette réforme fait son chemin chez les prods.
> Et après tout, ça doit le faire aussi chez France Télé puisqu'il n'y avait que 43% de grévistes, soit 57% de non grévistes...


Je t'aime bien aussi mais ton anti-anti-sarkozysme primaire, ta manie de voir systématiquement dans la critique de l'action de Sarkozy de l'anti-sarkozysme primaire, complique toute discussion.

Rassure-moi : on a bien le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec ce qu'il fait et de le dire ?

Et si tu veux tout savoir, s'il fait des choses bien (et ça arrive), je le dis. J'applique le principe suivant : si ça va dans le bon sens, j'approuve ; si ça va dans le mauvais sens, je désapprouve.

Dans le cas présent, ça va dans le mauvais sens.

Et si tu te renseignes un peu, tu verras que mon avis est neutre et autre que celui de Bayrou puisque lui, il est totalement contre la suppression de la pub sur le service public et moi, sur le principe je suis pour.

Pour le reste, je ne remets nullement en cause ton avis de professionnel mais je constate que d'autres professionnels de l'audiovisuel ont des doutes ou des craintes sur la pérennité du financement du service public. Et quand tu vois que Copé dit que s'il le faut, l'Etat compensera, ça ne rassure pas sur l'avenir de l'audiovisuel public surtout vu les raisons pour lesquelles cette réforme a été engagée.

J'ajoute que selon moi, les solutions trouvées pour le financement du service public ne réponde en aucune façon au problème posé - si tant est que le problème ait été posé - mais au contraire est pire que le maintien de la situation actuelle. Car on ne libère absolument pas le service public de la pression commerciale. On ne fait que la déplacer. De fait, au lieu d'être dépendant de sa propre logique commerciale, sur laquelle il a un contrôle, le service public va être dépendant de la logique commerciale des chaînes de télé privées, des opérateurs de téléphonie mobile et des FAI (qui vont contribuer à son financement par le biais des taxes), sur lesquelles il n'a aucun contrôle.

J'ajoute également que, si un débat devait être engagé sur l'audiovisuel public, il ne devait pas porter sur la suppression ou non de la pub mais sur son évolution, son avenir (eu égard au développement d'Internet, à la baisse des recettes publicitaires,...), qui ne passent pas obligatoirement par la suppression de la pub.


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> iDuck, autant des fois j'aime bien ce que tu dis, autant la théorie du complot que tu présentes ici est déplorable.
> Les programmes de France Télévisions ne vont pas subitement perdre tout l'intérêt (certains programmes en ont, si ) qu'ils ont actuellement, rien que pour faire gagner des parts de marché à TF1. Personne n'y croit ! Et France Inter ne va pas devenir Radio Café du commerce rien que pour faire progresser Europe 1.
> Il y a peut-être un risque de minage de l'intérieur. Mais il n'arrive pas subitement avec cette réforme...



Ce n'est pas une vague théorie du complot. iDuck fait sûrement référence à cet amendement déposé par des députés UMP qui vise à remplir la case 20h30-21h de programmes d'instructions civiques, pile pendant la case où TF1 déverse des pelletés de pub. Ne trouves-tu pas cela un peu gros ? Limite foutage de gueule ? Je t'encourage à lire cette petite enquête de Télérama.
Le lobbying de TF1, et dans une moindre mesure de M6, est une réalité. Et il est bougrement efficace (tant mieux pour eux). iDuck, lecteur avisé du _Canard enchaîné_, a sûrement lu cet article en page 3 qui oppose une "recommandation" de TF1 et un amendement - le 105, déposé par Christian Kert - proposant de moduler la taxe sur le chiffre d'affaires des chaînes privées. Entre les deux ? Aucune différence.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors, proposons : par qui voudrais-tu que le Président de France Télévision soit nommé ?
> Par les salariés de France Télévisions ? Par le peuple ?
> On continue comme maintenant, par le CSA (c'est pas si mal finalement, même si le CSA est aussi nommé par le pouvoir, donc comme entité indépendante on fait mieux...) ?


Je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleure solution. Mais il y a eu une commission qui s'est penchée sur le service public et qui aurait du chercher des réponses à cette question, ce qui n'a pas été le cas. Elle ne s'est même pas penchée dessus. C'est un lapin sorti du chapeau de Sarko.

Mais si c'est le pouvoir qui nomme le président de France Télévision, alors que se soit le pouvoir législatif à la majorité qualifiée qui le fasse. Ce serait déjà nettement plus acceptable qu'une nomination par le pouvoir exécutif. En plus le vrai patron du service public, ce n'est pas le président de la république (même si Sarkozy aime à le croire) mais le peuple, qui paye la redevance.

Sinon, il faut changer le mode de désignation des membres du CSA afin de garantir sa réelle indépendance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une vague théorie du complot. iDuck fait sûrement référence à cet amendement déposé par des députés UMP qui vise à remplir la case 20h30-21h de programmes d'instructions civiques, pile pendant la case où TF1 déverse des pelletés de pub. Ne trouves-tu pas cela un peu gros ? Limite foutage de gueule ? Je t'encourage à lire cette petite enquête de Télérama.
> Le lobbying de TF1, et dans une moindre mesure de M6, est une réalité. Et il est bougrement efficace (tant mieux pour eux). iDuck, lecteur avisé du _Canard enchaîné_, a sûrement lu cet article en page 3 qui oppose une "recommandation" de TF1 et un amendement - le 105, déposé par Christian Kert - proposant de moduler la taxe sur le chiffre d'affaires des chaînes privées. Entre les deux ? Aucune différence.


Effectivement. 

Mais je n'ai pas parlé de l'article du Canard enchaîné pour ne pas paraître verser dans la paranoïa.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une vague théorie du complot. iDuck fait sûrement référence à cet amendement déposé par des députés UMP qui vise à remplir la case 20h30-21h de programmes d'instructions civiques, pile pendant la case où TF1 déverse des pelletés de pub. Ne trouves-tu pas cela un peu gros ? Limite foutage de gueule ? Je t'encourage à lire cette petite enquête de Télérama.



Je ne te suis pas : serait-ce se foutre de la gueule des gens que de leur donner des programmes intéressants et instructifs à une heure de grande écoute ? 
Alors, évidemment vient le problème de la pub sur les chaînes d'à côté, ces affreuses chaînes privées qui veulent s'accaparer des parts de marché et avoir toujours plus d'argent grâce à la pub. 
Mais je ne crois pas que, jusqu'à maintenant, la publicité attire autant les gens au point de les faire changer de chaîne. Et je m'interroge sur les affirmations comme quoi la culture fait fuir. 
Si c'est sur ce point qu'il est, selon iDuck ou toi, légitime de s'interroger, je ne peux qu'opposer une certaine réserve. :/

Et l'article de Télérama, que j'avais lu, ne répond pas vraiment aux interrogations que j'énonce ci-dessus.

(Je ne parle pas, volontairement, du fait que plus de pub = plus de recette pour les chaînes privées ; c'est une autre affaire, et ma préoccupation se porte plus sur le devenir de la télévision publique que sur les comptes en banque dorés des patrons des chaînes privées...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement.
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas parlé de l'article du Canard enchaîné pour ne pas paraître verser dans la paranoïa.



Car, le saviez vous ? Notre canard, à nous, qu'on a, lit le Canard !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2008)

Et n'est pas trop maladroit une plume à la main.  

...pas comme moi.    :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une vague théorie du complot. iDuck fait sûrement référence à cet amendement déposé par des députés UMP qui vise à remplir la case 20h30-21h de programmes d'instructions civiques, pile pendant la case où TF1 déverse des pelletés de pub. Ne trouves-tu pas cela un peu gros ? Limite foutage de gueule ? Je t'encourage à lire cette petite enquête de Télérama.
> Le lobbying de TF1, et dans une moindre mesure de M6, est une réalité. Et il est bougrement efficace (tant mieux pour eux). iDuck, lecteur avisé du _Canard enchaîné_, a sûrement lu cet article en page 3 qui oppose une "recommandation" de TF1 et un amendement - le 105, déposé par Christian Kert - proposant de moduler la taxe sur le chiffre d'affaires des chaînes privées. Entre les deux ? Aucune différence.



cela fait parti du plande relance de la consommation....

Vous n'avez rien compris ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je t'aime bien aussi mais ton *anti-anti-sarkozysme primaire*, ta manie de voir systématiquement dans la critique de l'action de Sarkozy de l'anti-sarkozysme primaire, empêche toute discussion.



Ca me choque de voir ça :mouais:
Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Fab'Fab sur ce point, je vois en quoi etre contre l'anti-quelque chose primaire et mauvais, au contraire...

Et le fait du "T'es pas d'accord avec moi - T'es donc à mon opposé" me parait complètement stupide, c'est pas parce qu'on est pas d'accord qu'on est complètement opposé, y'a des nuances aussi...
Ca arrive souvent ça, quand j'parle avec quelqu'un qui est à droite et que je suis pas d'accord avec lui, je suis forcement socialiste, et vice versa... 

J'suis pour la suppression de la pub, et c'est sûr que cette loi à prit vachement d'importance et à été matraquée médiatiquement énormement pour une loi d'importance plutôt secondaire et qu'il y'a des évidemment des intentions plus interessées que de débarasser le citoyen français des pubs...


Evidemment aussi que Sarko fait passer le plus de lois big-brotheriennes possibles en ce moment en profitant de la _The-Big-Crise-Of-The-Century-Qu'on-nous-en-parle-tellement-qu'on-la-voit-a-chaque-coin-de-rue,_ mais pour une fois on cherche pas à nous le cacher (encore plus pratique pour le faire passer parce que personne n'y fait rien), et pour une fois l'opposition est complètement inexistante ;

[Petite parenthèse :
Appeller à la grève on sait pas pourquoi c'est pas ce que j'appelle une opposition,
critiquer sans rien proposer d'autre c'est plutôt de l'auto-décrédibilisation (mauvaise orthographe non ? , et les médias nous abreuvent de déclaration de l'UMP "Nous on pense à la France, les mecs de PS pensent au PS", ce qui en soit est pas faux mais achève toute forme d'opposition, et le contrôle encore plus total des médias va faire qu'amplifier tout ça]

Pour revenir sur ce qu'à dit amok et qui m'a choqué :



> Si un jour quelqu'un m'avait dit que j'aurais un discours aussi proche de certains propos de la LCR, je lui aurait éclaté de rire au visage. Mais comme Ségolène a réussi a me rendre Martine presque sympathique, le gouvernement actuel et son Niagara de conneries me donnerait presque envie, la prochaine fois, de voter pour des individus dont je me serais dit il n'y a pas si longtemps que c'était aussi possible que de nager le dos crawlé sur Vénus.



A la crise de 29 il s'est passé la même chose, les gens se sont tournés vers les extrêmes, et on a bien vu les effets...

Je peux pas saquer Sarko et Mme Royal est certainement la politique que j'ai le plus envie de voir fermer sa grande gueule, mais j'préfère voir ces deux là présidents pendants des mandats plutôt que de voir Besancenot ou Le Pen au pouvoir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca me choque de voir ça :mouais:
> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Fab'Fab sur ce point, je vois en quoi etre contre l'anti-quelque chose primaire et mauvais, au contraire...
> 
> Et le fait du "T'es pas d'accord avec moi - T'es donc à mon opposé" me parait complètement stupide, c'est pas parce qu'on est pas d'accord qu'on est complètement opposé, y'a des nuances aussi...
> Ca arrive souvent ça, quand j'parle avec quelqu'un qui est à droite et que je suis pas d'accord avec lui, je suis forcement socialiste, et vice versa...


Ce que je souligne par là est juste le fait que quand on émet une critique sur l'action de Sarkozy, il prend ça pour de l'anti-sarkozysme primaire. D'ailleurs, je suis contre ça.
Mais oui, Sarkozy n'est pas ma tasse de thé et ne le sera jamais. Ca ne veut pas dire que je ne puisse pas trouver bien ce qu'il fait. J'en ai seulement rarement l'occasion.

Quant au "T'es pas d'accord avec moi - T'es donc à mon opposé", ce n'est pas ma conception du débat démocratique. Je considère qu'il est normal et sain dans une démocratie qu'on ne pense pas tous la même chose et qu'on ne soit pas d'accord avec ceux qui sont au pouvoir, quels qu'ils soient. Et je respecte les opinions des autres même si je ne les partage pas.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je peux pas saquer Sarko et Mme Royal est certainement la politique que j'ai le plus envie de voir fermer sa grande gueule, mais j'préfère voir ces deux là présidents pendants des mandats plutôt que de voir Besancenot ou Le Pen au pouvoir...



Je  n'ai jamais dit ca, Tintin, j'ai dit que c'était un danger ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne te suis pas : serait-ce se foutre de la gueule des gens que de leur donner des programmes intéressants et instructifs à une heure de grande écoute ?


Ca non. C'est même plutôt une bonne chose.

Mais dans le cas qui nous intéresse, on va plutôt taper dans le style chiantissime, du genre à endormir l'insomniaque le plus coriace.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca non. C'est même plutôt une bonne chose.
> 
> Mais dans le cas qui nous intéresse, on va plutôt taper dans le style chiantissime, du genre à endormir l'insomniaque le plus coriace.



C'est une prévision, ça ; et on ne peut sacrifier de tels propositions rien qu'en pensant à ce que ça pourrait être. Il y a des types intelligents, à France Télévisions. Il y a des gens compétents, instruits, cultivés, imaginatifs. Des producteurs courageux, aussi. Ce que je dis là n'est peut-être conduit que par un optimisme benêt, mais je reste dans une optique positive (le bénéfice du doute, en somme). 
J'attends de voir.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> le bénéfice du doute, en somme



Voila : rendez-vous dans quelques mois. Je suis français depuis plus longtemps que toi. 
Et je te jure de souhaiter me tromper !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2008)

iCoin et le vieux : Dans ce cas les mecs, on est ok


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> iCoin et le vieux : Dans ce cas les mecs, on est ok



On ne parle pas ainsi de son parrain !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2008)

Il faut prendre ça comme une observation objective de ton expérience de la vie...


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

Allez, rions un peu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> 'préfère voir ces deux là présidents pendants des mandats plutôt que de voir Besancenot ou Le Pen au pouvoir...





Amok a dit:


> Je  n'ai jamais dit ca, Tintin, j'ai dit que c'était un danger ....



Ben moi, je trouve que Besancenot au pouvoir, même si je ne voterais pas pour lui, ça serait rafraîchissant, c'est un idéaliste sincère, ce garçon, et contrairement à ses prédecesseurs, la révolution qu'il prône est plutôt du genre "non violente", ça nous change ! Pis au moins, le courrier arriverait à l'heure  (Bon, Le Pen, 100% d'accord). 



Amok a dit:


> Allez, rions un peu !



Le PCF &#8230; Le PCF &#8230; Attends, ça va me revenir &#8230; C'est pas le parti des anciens ouvriers de chez Messerschmidt, ça ? Je me souviens, lorsque j'étais enfant, ma grand-mère me disait toujours "Attention Pascal, si tu ne mange pas ta soupe, je fais venir Robert Hue !".

Ça existe encore, ça ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et n'est pas trop maladroit une plume à la main.
> 
> ...pas comme moi.    :rateau:



Je te l'ai déjà dit : évite les plumes du pygostyle* 


(*) Nom "savant" du croupion


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2008)

Bah quoi? Au moins j'ai un style très personnel.      :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce que je souligne par là est juste le fait que quand on émet une critique sur l'action de Sarkozy, il prend ça pour de l'anti-sarkozysme primaire. D'ailleurs, je suis contre ça.
> Mais oui, Sarkozy n'est pas ma tasse de thé et ne le sera jamais. Ca ne veut pas dire que je ne puisse pas trouver bien ce qu'il fait. J'en ai seulement rarement l'occasion.



Je n'ai jamais dit ça. J'ai simplement souligné le fait que dans 5 de tes posts sur 6, quelle que soit la partie du forum, on a droit à un parallèle avec Sarko et que c'est fatigant. Après que tu sois pour ou contre, c'est pas mon problème. Mais c'est juste que ça devient trop régulier et que ça n'a pas lieu d'être ici. (Je parle en mon nom, pas en tant que modo)
Je te dis ça, alors que je n'ai aucune sympathie pour le personnage. Pire même, j'ai moi aussi voté Bayrou en 2007.

Pour revenir à ce que disait Benjamin, je prends ça entièrement à l'inverse.
Je pense que le téléspectateur préférera regarder du programme court un tant soit peu bien fait que des tunnels de pub et que ça, ça risque vraiment de ne pas arranger les affaires de TF1.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

Sinon, il semble que la riposte graduée avance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je pense que le téléspectateur préférera regarder du programme court un tant soit peu bien fait ...



Un truc bien fait avec des baffes ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un truc bien fait avec des baffes ?...



Non, pas celui-là!
J'en ai d'autres en réserve


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2008)

Mais comment je vais faire moi pour aller vider ma poche s'il n'y a plus la pause "pub" ?


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sinon, il semble que la riposte graduée avance



Posté hier.  

"L'évènement" semble réjouir Albanel en tout cas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

vroum.fr


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> vroum.fr




et celui là, je l'adore

salauuuuud


----------



## Ax6 (28 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai une coïncidence amusante (... ou pas)

Vous savez peut-être (...ou pas) que le gouvernement va lancer une campagne de pub à partir de Dimanche sur les dangers du téléphone au volant voir l'article >>ici<<

Hier, et sachant ça, je vois une pub à la TV, ou une femme, dans un brancard, avec minerve et tout et tout (je suppose que c'est un accident de la route j'ai loupé le début de la pub) tend un téléphone portable à un des brancardiers, en gémissant ... Téléphone ... Maison, _là je me dis tien, c'est pas la même pub sur la sécurité routière que j'ai vu sur internet_, et là le brancardier lui réponds : E.T., steven spielberg, 1983...
La femme lui réponds : non... 82, suit à cela le speech sur Buzz, le jeu de Playstation (je crois)

Bref tout ça pour dire que j'y ai cru et que du coup, joli coup de pub, peut-être future paul et mick.


Bonjour, je m'appelle AX6 et j'avais besoin d'en parler



BOOOONNNJOUUUURRRRR AX6


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2008)

La cour d'appel de Paris a estimé, vendredi 28 novembre, que la poupée vaudoue à l'effigie de Nicolas Sarkozy constituait bien une _"atteinte à la  dignité"_ du chef de l'Etat. *Elle a néanmoins autorisé sa commercialisation sous conditions, en demandant à l'éditeur d'aposer sur toutes les emballages un bandeau précisant le contenu de la décision de justice*.


Une poupée, à l'effigie de not'président, et qui porte la mention "_Attention, par décision de justice : ce jouet porte atteinte à la  dignité du chef de l'Etat_" : le rêve de tout publicitaire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2008)

Celle-là risque vraiment de devenir collector... Je la veux pour Noël!


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

J'attends avec impatience de consulter la décision _in extenso_. Car le grand écart - dignité atteinte, mais pas d'interdiction de la vente - me paraît saisissant.


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

M'en faut une


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2008)

Les Etats membres de l'Union européenne ont approuvé, jeudi 27 novembre, l'adhésion de la Suisse à l'espace Schengen.


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

J'en connaît un ou deux en Appenzell qui vont être content


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, je trouve que Besancenot au pouvoir, même si je ne voterais pas pour lui, ça serait rafraîchissant, c'est un idéaliste sincère, ce garçon, et contrairement à ses prédecesseurs, la révolution qu'il prône est plutôt du genre "non violente", ça nous change ! Pis au moins, le courrier arriverait à l'heure  (Bon, Le Pen, 100% d'accord).



Un idéaliste sincère ? Hitler aussi en était un, ça à pas fait de lui le meilleur dirigeant pour tout le monde 

Puis merde, un mec qui dirige la "Ligue communiste révolutionnaire", dans le contexte présent et tout les autres, aucun des mots de ce nom n'a sa place au pouvoir ! 
Un communiste reste un communiste, que ça soit fasciste ou coco, extrême droite ou gauche, ça reste les mêmes dégénérés consainguins ! 

Même si je doute beaucoup du "Revolutionnaire"... J'ai pas entendu parler d'énormement de révolution non-violentes, surtout quand ça touche le communisme et les ligues...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Une poupée, à l'effigie de not'président, et qui porte la mention "_Attention, par décision de justice : ce jouet porte atteinte à la  dignité du chef de l'Etat_" : le rêve de tout publicitaire...



La zone dignité vaut combien de points ?  :love:


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2008)

Mélamine : du soja frelaté retrouvé en Vendée



> Le groupe précise que le soja a été incorporé à de la nourriture destinée à la filière de la volaille biologique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience de consulter la décision _in extenso_. Car le grand écart - dignité atteinte, mais pas d'interdiction de la vente - me paraît saisissant.


Je trouve la décision un peu bizarre. Si elle porte atteinte à la dignité de Sarkozy, pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas interdit ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je trouve la décision un peu bizarre. Si elle porte atteinte à la dignité de Sarkozy, pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas interdit ?



Pour que ce soit encore un peu plus ridicule ?


----------



## usurp (28 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me souviens, lorsque j'étais enfant, ma grand-mère me disait toujours "Attention Pascal, si tu ne mange pas ta soupe, je fais venir Robert Hue !".



Hôla, usurpateur, tu te rajeunis là  :mouais:
Dans ta jeunesse c'était plutôt Marcel Cachin, Maurice Thorez et Jacques Duclos   

--Usurp--


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les Etats membres de l'Union européenne ont approuvé, jeudi 27 novembre, l'adhésion de la Suisse à l'espace Schengen.



 :affraid: :affraid: Ça veut dire que Web'O ne devra même plus montrer ses papelards pour venir à l'Apple Expo ? Mais c'est affreux, on va tous mourir ! :casse:

  



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un idéaliste sincère ? Hitler aussi en était un, ça à pas fait de lui le meilleur dirigeant pour tout le monde
> 
> Puis merde, un mec qui dirige la "Ligue communiste révolutionnaire", dans le contexte présent et tout les autres, aucun des mots de ce nom n'a sa place au pouvoir !
> Un communiste reste un communiste, que ça soit fasciste ou coco, extrême droite ou gauche, ça reste les mêmes dégénérés consainguins !
> ...



Hitler n'était pas facteur, d'une part, et le contexte du lieu et de l'époque était totalement différent.

Par ailleurs, je pense qu'un "anti-communisme primaire" comme celui que tu affiches là est un des plus sûrs alliés des règlements des problèmes politiques par la violence.

Aujourd'hui, la LCR a su abandonner ses errements doctrinaires pour adopter un comportement plus pragmatique, même Krivine a mis de l'eau dans son vin, c'est dire, mais si la LCR s'est choisi un leader comme Besancenot, ça démontre que si l'objectif fondamental qu'ils poursuivent n'a pas changé, ils ont enfin eu l'éclair de lucidité qui leur manquait, et adopté une posture bien plus réaliste, même s'ils se font, à mon avis, encore un peu trop d'illusion sur ce qui peut être fait.

Mais comparer Besancenot à Hitler, non Tintin, là tu es complètement à côté de la plaque, l'objectif d'Hitler n'était pas d'améliorer le sort des ouvriers, mais d'améliorer le sort des ouvriers *allemands*, en déteriorant celui des autres ouvriers européens (ne t'y trompe pas, Hitler connaissait le principe des vases communiquants, et comptait bien l'appliquer dans le domaine social, en déshabillant pierre, paul, Ibrahim ou et David pour habiller Hans et Dieter ! Ça ne ressemble pas aux objectifs de Besancenot, qui, à ce jour, ne me parait pas partisan d'une dictature, et si tu me rétorque que ça pourrait changer, je t'accuserais de procès d'intention !

Non, il y a d'autres moyens de combattre ce qui ne va pas dans ses idées que la diabolisation.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Novembre 2008)

C'est vrai par rapport à Hitler, mais le communisme reste complètement inadapté comme il l'a toujours été à l'économie mondiale  ; et tu as entièrement raison, je fait de l'anti-communisme primaire, avec les extrêmes comme ça j'ai beaucoup de mal... 
Non aux rouges et merde


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je trouve la décision un peu bizarre. Si elle porte atteinte à la dignité de Sarkozy, pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas interdit ?



Pourquoi il lui en reste un peu ??
C'est juste une question hein ? :rose:


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est vrai par rapport à Hitler



Quoi ? Hitler n'était pas facteur ????!!!!!



Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: Ça veut dire que Web'O ne devra même plus montrer ses papelards pour venir à l'Apple Expo ? Mais c'est affreux, on va tous mourir ! :casse:



Un torrent de schlapettes va déferler sur la capitale de la Gaule !


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

> Quoi ? Hitler n'était pas facteur ????!!!!!



Si ! mais c'est pas lui qui a signé la lettre signature


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2008)

Avec leurs maisons à colombages et leurs jardins coquets, les villages du nord-ouest de l'Allemagne, non loin de la frontière danoise, sur les bords de la mer Baltique, sont certes photogéniques. Ils n'aiment guère pour autant être photographiés, en tout cas pas par Google. La venue en octobre dans leurs ruelles des _"Google Cars"_, aussitôt reconnaissables à leur mât de deux mètres de haut équipé de huit caméras dressé sur leur toit, y a été mal vécue. L'argument de ces communes retirées aux confins du pays est d'ordre sécuritaire : Google Street View serait, selon elles, un outil rêvé pour les cambrioleurs.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les Etats membres de l'Union européenne ont approuvé, jeudi 27 novembre, l'adhésion de la Suisse à l'espace Schengen.





> A partir du 12 décembre 2008, les contrôles systématiques des personnes aux frontières de la Suisse n'existeront plus mais la situation ne changera dans les aéroports qu'à partir du 29 mars 2009.



On va pouvoir se mettre dans la file "Europe" aux aéroports ? :love:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Novembre 2008)

Pendant que votre président se débat avec ses poupées et ses aiguilles, François Fillon vient  rendre visite à notre président vu que Monsieur Sarkozy n'a pas jugé bon de le faire lui-même... Ca doit vraiment l'occuper ses poupées!


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

Lorsqu'on voit la tête de Couchepin on comprend que Sarko reste avec sa belle .. et puis il a peut-être peur que ses amis banquiers Suisse le salue dans la rue


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Avec leurs maisons à colombages et leurs jardins coquets, les villages du nord-ouest de l'Allemagne, non loin de la frontière danoise, sur les bords de la mer Baltique, sont certes photogéniques. Ils n'aiment guère pour autant être photographiés, en tout cas pas par Google. La venue en octobre dans leurs ruelles des _"Google Cars"_, aussitôt reconnaissables à leur mât de deux mètres de haut équipé de huit caméras dressé sur leur toit, y a été mal vécue. L'argument de ces communes retirées aux confins du pays est d'ordre sécuritaire : Google Street View serait, selon elles, un outil rêvé pour les cambrioleurs.



Faire rapporter les conséquences de  "la crainte des cambrioleurs" par une journaliste qui s'appelle Rossignol", fallait oser


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, la LCR a su abandonner ses errements doctrinaires pour adopter un comportement plus pragmatique, même Krivine a mis de l'eau dans son vin, c'est dire, mais si la LCR s'est choisi un leader comme Besancenot, ça démontre que si l'objectif fondamental qu'ils poursuivent n'a pas changé, ils ont enfin eu l'éclair de lucidité qui leur manquait, et adopté une posture bien plus réaliste, même s'ils se font, à mon avis, encore un peu trop d'illusion sur ce qui peut être fait.



Avec tout de même un léger flou sur les propos de Rouillan, qui a accouché après quelques jours d'errement à la condamnation "des actions et de la politique d'Action directe". Le PS - et nombres de choniqueurs politique - en ont d'ailleurs parfaitement profité pour souligner que le jovial Besancenot emmenait un NPA aux ambitions politiques plus mystérieures. Ou comment foutre en l'air six années de boulot.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pendant que votre président se débat avec ses poupées et ses aiguilles, François Fillon vient  rendre visite à notre président vu que Monsieur Sarkozy n'a pas jugé bon de le faire lui-même... Ca doit vraiment l'occuper ses poupées!


Pourtant, il a passé l'âge de jouer à la poupée.


----------



## boodou (28 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Non aux rouges et merde



Tu parles de Benjamin là ?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> On va pouvoir se mettre dans la file "Europe" aux aéroports ? :love:



les français ont pas ce problème a l'aéroport ... de Genève (si ils ont pris Air France  )


----------



## benjamin (29 Novembre 2008)

Cette tradition américaine exportée par Apple n'est pas seulement dangereuse pour le portefeuille.
Worker dies at Long Island Wal-Mart after being trampled in Black Friday stampede
Shots fired at Toys R Us in Palm Desert; 2 dead


----------



## Chang (29 Novembre 2008)

Toujours sur la fin de la pub sur France Televisions ...

C'est un article du monde diplo, un peu trop partisan comme a son habitude, mais ca m'a aide a cerner un peu plus le "probleme" ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Avec tout de même un léger flou sur les propos de Rouillan, qui a accouché après quelques jours d'errement à la condamnation "des actions et de la politique d'Action directe". Le PS - et nombres de *choniqueurs* politique - en ont d'ailleurs parfaitement profité pour souligner que le jovial Besancenot emmenait un NPA aux ambitions politiques plus mystérieures. Ou comment foutre en l'air six années de boulot.



Cela aurait-il quelque-chose avoir avec DSK?


----------



## katelijn (29 Novembre 2008)

Chine: Pingouins voleurs punis!


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2008)

Cela se passe en France, au petit matin, quand la police vient arrêter un journaliste à son domicile. Il s'agit de Vittorio de Filippis, journaliste à _Libération_, membre de la direction du journal, qui a été PDG et directeur de la publication de juin à décembre 2006. Interpellé chez lui à l'aube, vendredi 28, il a été menotté, humilié, insulté devant ses enfants. Motif de cette mesure d'extrême urgence : le site de _Libération_ a hébergé un commentaire d'internaute contesté...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Cela se passe en France, au petit matin, quand la police vient arrêter un journaliste à son domicile. Il s'agit de Vittorio de Filippis, journaliste à _Libération_, membre de la direction du journal, qui a été PDG et directeur de la publication de juin à décembre 2006. Interpellé chez lui à l'aube, vendredi 28, il a été menotté, humilié, insulté devant ses enfants. Motif de cette mesure d'extrême urgence : le site de _Libération_ a hébergé un commentaire d'internaute contesté...





> "C'est l'aboutissement d'un climat délétère, au moment où se tiennent les états généraux de la presse", regrette Jean-Michel Dumay, président du Forum des sociétés de journalistes. "*On se demande dans quel pays on vit*", dit M. de Filippis.


Comment résumer mieux&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

C'est un acte d'intimidation musclé et culotté utilisant un flou juridique.
Après lecture on se demande si on peut même en parler sous peine de représailles. 
On se croirait dans un film mafieux.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Novembre 2008)

Un homme meurt écrasé par une foule d'acheteurs à New York.

Y sont fous ces Américains...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2008)

Un japonais se bat pour épouser légalement un personnage de manga.
Ils sont complète*ment ga*ga ces japonais.

OK, je sors.


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2008)

​ 

C'est un lien via proxy, peut etre pouvez vous y acceder autrement ... moi pas ...

J'avais juste envie de montrer cette photo qui illustre beaucoup de choses, en plus de la connerie  qui avec ce drapeau, montre encore une fois son universalite et son absence de frontiere.

La foto renvoie a un article qui reflete a quel point le gouvernement chinois est chatouilleux des qu'on s'exprime sur sa politique interieure. Eux ne font pas de critiques sur la politique interieure des autres pays. C'est en fait tres chinois de ne pas critiquer les autres, quel que soit le domaine.

En fait, ce qui me choque, c'est la demesure dans l'agressivite du message des manifestants. Que ce soit dans la rue ou sur des forums, la haine qui en ressort est effarante. 

Les 3 ou 4 lignes sur le drapeau n'ont pas vraiment de rapport avec quoi que ce soit d'actualite, ni entre elles, sinon le but de dire des saloperies sur un pays.

Ce que les chinois ne comprennent pas lorsqu'ils voient des images de manifestations en Europe avec des protestations contre la chine (comme c'etait le cas avant les JO), c'est que seul le gouvernement est vise, pas le peuple. 

Enfin, dernier point et pas des moindre, le mot "nazi". Tres fort de sens en Europe, il a beaucoup moins de portee en Chine. Par exemple, certains chinois s'amuseront a faire des Heil Hitler en apprenant que leur interlocuteur est allemand. Non pas quils supportent, mais parce quils ont une totale meconaissance du sujet et de sa gravite. Allez deconnez sur le massacre de Nanjing orchestre par les Japonais, je ne donne pas cher de votre peau ...

Je ne suis pas sur de savoir ou je voulais en venir avec ce message. Peut etre est-ce un ras le bol de ces images, de ces mots haineux que j'ai beaucoup lus sur les forums du China Daily. Je n'y vais plus ...

Ce pays m'apporte beaucoup, jy ai vecu quasiment 6 ans deja et jy prend toujours autant de plaisir. Mais le niveau de haine, aveugle, qui peut etre orchestree par le pouvoir grace a sa television centrale et ses journaux me fait peur parfois, vraiment peur ...


----------



## rizoto (1 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> ​
> 
> C'est un lien via proxy, peut etre pouvez vous y acceder autrement ... moi pas ...
> 
> ...



l'image n'est pas visible


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2008)

Le lien était très bizarre, proxy oblige. Voici l'image en question:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Le lien était très bizarre, proxy oblige. Voici l'image en question:



Ben &#8230; Déjà qu'not'Patoch avait tendance à chinoiser ces temps ci, là, s'il voit le slogan du bas, ça va pas s'arranger 

  



Chang a dit:


> Allez deconnez sur le massacre de Nanjing orchestre par les Japonais, je ne donne pas cher de votre peau ...



Et pourtant, le régime actuel (entendons par là, de 1949 à nos jours) a bien plus de sang chinois (ou réputé tel, comme le sang tibétain, par exemple) sur les mains que les japonais


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pourtant, le régime actuel (entendons par là, de 1949 à nos jours) a bien plus de sang chinois (ou réputé tel, comme le sang tibétain, par exemple) sur les mains que les japonais



C'est pas vraiment le meilleur moyen de regarder le probleme. Un massacre reste un massacre ... c'est vraiment un episode d'horreur totale ... 

Le gouvernement a beaucoup de sang sur les mains, oui ... du fait d'une politique stricte, musclee, qui ne laisse pas la place aux contestataires et qui tue les criminels "juges" pour des affaires graves.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment le meilleur moyen de regarder le probleme. Un massacre reste un massacre ... c'est vraiment un episode d'horreur totale ...
> 
> Le gouvernement a beaucoup de sang sur les mains, oui ... du fait d'une politique stricte, musclee, qui ne laisse pas la place aux contestataires et qui tue les criminels "juges" pour des affaires graves.



Oui, je vois ça, des condamnations à mort pour des crimes qui auraient été sanctionnés, au pire, par des condamnations pour diffamation en France (et là je ne parle que pour ceux qui n'auraient pas pu prouver ce qu'ils avançaient, les autres auraient été relaxés) !

Mais je ne parlais pas de ce sang là, mais bien de celui des massacres de chinois par des chinois, organisés et perpétrés en dehors de toute parodie de justice, sans jugements, exactement comme celui perpétré par les japonais, dans les années 50 principalement, mais il y en a eu d'autres ensuite, et il y en a encore, mais maintenant, ils font ça discrètement, pas de caméra, pas de photos, pas même de reportages de propagande (à l'époque, ils s'en vantaient, en plus) !

Non, ce que je veux dire, c'est que le régime chinois a très bien compris le principe de l'arbre qui cache la forêt, et le met allègrement en application dans sa propagande "intérieure" ! L'amnésie collective a été très bien organisée


----------



## rizoto (1 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Le lien était très bizarre, proxy oblige. Voici l'image en question:




La photo n'est pas recente, elle date (au moins) du transport de la flamme olympique.



EDIT : petit lien vers un reportage interactif sur les mines de charbon chinoises


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2008)

Ils auraient pu mettre un petit mot sur Sarkozy quand même.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ils auraient pu mettre un petit mot sur Sarkozy quand même.



heu... perver(t)s ?


----------



## macpacman (1 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ils auraient pu mettre un petit mot sur Sarkozy quand même.


 Y'en a un:
Si vous regardez l'article intitulé "Le régime chinois veut imposer un rapport de force avec M. Sarkozy", Sarko nous dit: _"les Tibétains n'ont pas à souffrir de la répression et ont le droit à la liberté"_
:mouais:?
Je me souviens très bien que lors de son investiture un des premiers mots de Sarko a été "_La France est contre l'indépendance du Tibet_" 
notez bien qu'il ne dit pas "je" mais "la France".

Effectivement, le Dalaï-Lama a de quoi se gratter la tête.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Déjà qu'not'Patoch avait tendance à chinoiser ces temps ci, là, s'il voit le slogan du bas, ça va pas s'arranger



Si ces curieux petits hommes jaunes tentent de s'attirer ma sympathie avec ça, ils se fourrent le doigt l'oeil bien profond!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2008)

Tant que c'est dans l'oeil...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant que c'est dans l'oeil...



Je sais rester poli et digne quand il faut, mon petit Monsieur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si ces curieux petits hommes jaunes tentent de s'attirer ma sympathie avec ça, ils se fourrent le doigt l'oeil bien profond!



Pour être franc avec toi, je ne suis pas entièrement convaincu que c'est à toi en particulier que le message s'adressait, mais bon  Ça s'insérait plutôt bien dans la conversation, alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2008)

Toi, en parlant de doigt et d'insertion...


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Un homme meurt écrasé par une foule d'acheteurs à New York.
> 
> Y sont fous ces Américains...



*CONSOMMER TUE*


----------



## rizoto (1 Décembre 2008)

la prison a partir de 12 ans et la detection de futurs delinquants a la maternelle...

Ce sera bientôt le meilleur des monde


----------



## krystof (1 Décembre 2008)

Ça m'étonnerait que ça flood autant ici que sur Macgé :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> la prison a partir de 12 ans et la detection de futurs delinquants a la maternelle...
> 
> Ce sera bientôt le meilleur des monde



Pas de risques , y a plus de place en prison pour les 16+ ...alors les 12 ans.
Ils vont finir par faire comme aux USA, privatiser les prisons ( pas vrai M. D. Cheney ?)
Non c'est bien!  faut traiter le mal à la racine ... c'est la meilleur solution pour ne pas affronter la réalité ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

*chez nous on le cherche encore...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> la prison a partir de 12 ans et la detection de futurs delinquants a la maternelle...
> 
> Ce sera bientôt le meilleur des monde


Je ne pense pas que la prison soit le meilleur endroit pour remettre un délinquant de 12 ans dans le droit chemin. Au contraire.

Quant à la détection de futurs délinquants à la maternelle, moi je dis que c'est beaucoup trop tard. Il faut les détecter quand ils sont encore dans le ventre de leur mère. Et à la sortie, hop ! direct en tôle. Comme ça plus de problème.  

Sérieusement, les enfants à problèmes sont déjà détectés dans le cadre scolaire et il existe des moyens pour essayer de résoudre ces problèmes : entre autres les RASED, qu'on est en train de supprimer pour les remplacer par les heures de soutien scolaire. Une belle connerie. Car les problèmes qui sont traités par les enseignants du RASED, qui ont reçu une formation pour ça (contrairement aux autres enseignants), ne peuvent être réglés dans le cadre de la classe ni dans le cadre du soutien scolaire.

On va donc sacrifier l'avenir de ces gosses sur l'autel d'une gestion purement comptable de l'Education Nationale.


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> la prison a partir de 12 ans et la detection de futurs delinquants a la maternelle...
> 
> Ce sera bientôt le meilleur des monde



même sujet traite sur rue89


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que la prison soit le meilleur endroit pour remettre un délinquant de 12 ans dans le droit chemin. Au contraire.
> 
> Quant à la détection de futurs délinquants à la maternelle, moi je dis que c'est beaucoup trop tard. Il faut les détecter quand ils sont encore dans le ventre de leur mère. Et à la sortie, hop ! direct en tôle. Comme ça plus de problème.
> 
> ...



Le problème des RASED c'est que ce sont des personnes qui ont une formation psychologique extrêmement basique voir inexistante. On est loi des Psychologues scolaires que l'on a connu à notre époque et jusqu'à il y a quelques années et qui eux étaient vraiment armés pour détecter et aider ces enfants précocement, parfois même dès la maternelle.
En ce qui concerne la prison pour les 12 ans, c'est une vaste connerie. Des TIG oui, pas de la prison. Investissons ces mômes d'une vraie mission dans la société qui les aidera à se rendre compte qu'ils peuvent aider plutôt que de détruire.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Décembre 2008)

Ca s'est passé en France, en 2008, dans le Gers...

Ecoutez le son.

Comme toujours, le fond *peut* être compréhensible (cela ne veut pas dire que je sois d'accord) mais la forme laisse à désirer, mais ce n'est que mon humble avis...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le problème des RASED c'est que ce sont des personnes qui ont une formation psychologique extrêmement basique voir inexistante. On est loi des Psychologues scolaires que l'on a connu à notre époque et jusqu'à il y a quelques années et qui eux étaient vraiment armés pour détecter et aider ces enfants précocement, parfois même dès la maternelle.


Leur formation psychologique est peut-être basique mais ils sont mieux armés pour traiter les problèmes de ces enfants que les autres enseignants qui n'ont reçu aucune formation pour ça et n'en recevront pas. Quant aux psychologues scolaires, ils existent toujours et ils collaborent avec les enseignants du RASED pour traiter ces cas-là.


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2008)

Le premier paparazzi de l'histoire a oeuvré bien avant que le mot ne soit inventé : c'est dans les années 1930 que l'Allemand Erich Salomon (1886-1944) connaît la gloire avec ses photos volées d'hommes politiques et de personnalités. Caché derrière un paravent, l'appareil planqué dans un chapeau ou un attaché-case, cet homme élégant et passe-partout surprend les délégués des grandes nations qui baillent ou ronflent lors des interminables séances de nuit, aux conférences internationales.

L'hôtel de Sully, à Paris, donne l'occasion de découvrir ce pionnier à travers une centaine de ses irrésistibles photos, en beaux tirages d'époque.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

En *Voici* une info


----------



## kasarus (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> En *Voici* une info



C'est sûr, Les grandes infos sont les infos muettes...


----------



## DeepDark (2 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> et de personnalités.



Personnalités d'ailleurs pas toujours très recommandables


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> la prison a partir de 12 ans et la detection de futurs delinquants a la maternelle...
> 
> Ce sera bientôt le meilleur des monde


Nos hommes « politiques » sont tombés sur la tête


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Nos hommes « politiques » sont tombés sur la tête



Non ; par contre, la société en quête d'une sécurité toujours plus renforcée, oui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non ; par contre, la société en quête d'une sécurité toujours plus renforcée, oui.



ou les parents qui laissent leur môme tout faire aussi. Faut pas se plaindre après.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Il faut bien payer la facture d'une société à plusieurs vitesses...
Comment voulez-vous que les politiques parlent/légiférent à propos d'une situation qu'ils n'ont jamais connue...


----------



## Ax6 (2 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Le lien était très bizarre, proxy oblige. Voici l'image en question:



Toujours en Asie :















Un homme en 4X4 s'est fait arrêté par la police, pour contrôle de papier, ils se sont aperçus qu'il conduisait sans bras... Avec les pieds donc...

C'est au moment où l'homme a essayé d'ouvrir la boîte a gants pour prendre ses papiers qu'ils se sont aperçu de ça ?

_- Sortez du véhicule, les mains sur la tête euuhhhh les bras en l'air euhhh...
- ne me mettez pas les menottes Monsieur le policier_

:rateau:
L'article ici


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Cher ami(e)s luxembourgeois(es), bienvenue au club&#8230; 

J'espère que vous trouverez une solution.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou les parents qui laissent leur môme tout faire aussi. Faut pas se plaindre après.



Et quand je pense aux gosses qui laissent traîner leurs parents au Bar de MacG, je me dis aussi qu'il ne faut pas s'étonner que tout parte en couilles!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Cher ami(e)s luxembourgeois(es), bienvenue au club&#8230;
> 
> J'espère que vous trouverez une solution.


Pourtant il a l'air chouette, le grand duc. 







   


Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## macpacman (3 Décembre 2008)

Que peut-il ? Tout. Qu'a-t-il fait ? Rien.
Avec cette pleine puissance,
en huit mois un homme de génie eût changé la face de la France,
de l'Europe peut-être.
Seulement voilà, il a pris la France et n'en sait rien faire.
Dieu sait pourtant que le Président se démène :
il fait rage, il touche à tout, il court après les projets ; ne pouvant
créer, il décrète ; il cherche à donner le change sur sa nullité ; c'est
le mouvement perpétuel ; mais, hélas ! cette roue tourne à vide.
L'homme qui, après sa prise du pouvoir a épousé une princesse étrangère
est un carriériste avantageux.
Il aime la gloriole, les paillettes, les grands mots, ce qui sonne, ce qui
brille, toutes les verroteries du pouvoir. Il a pour lui l'argent,
l'agio, la banque, la Bourse, le coffre-fort. Il a des caprices, il faut
qu'il les satisfasse. Quand on mesure l'homme et qu'on le trouve si petit
et qu'ensuite on mesure le succès et qu'on le trouve énorme, il est
impossible que l'esprit n'éprouve pas quelque surprise. On y
ajoutera le cynisme car, la France, il la foule aux pieds, lui rit au
nez, la brave, la nie, l'insulte et la bafoue ! Triste spectacle que celui
du galop, à travers l'absurde, d'un homme médiocre échappé ".

:sick::sick::sick:
*Victor HUGO, dans " Napoléon, le petit "* 

était-il visionnaire?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Décembre 2008)

Merci, on le savait pas


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2008)

La hausse de la taxe copie privée se confirme, les DVD préservés.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2008)

Via le blog d'Etienne Mineur...



> Des ingénieurs suisses ont réalisé une visualisation de l'ensemble du trafic aérien dans le monde en 24 heures et ramenée à 1 minute. Chaque point jaune représente un avion. On peut observer le passage de la nuit et ses conséquences sur les flux et apprécier les différences entre les continents.



La vidéo est par là...


----------



## macpacman (4 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des ingénieurs suisses ont réalisé une visualisation de l'ensemble du trafic aérien dans le monde en 24 heures et ramenée à 1 minute.


 
Bin dis donc!
Ils arrivent à éviter les bouchons?


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2008)

Une vidéo sur les dessous du projet de loi Création et Internet.

Durée: 43 Minutes


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une vidéo sur les dessous du projet de loi Création et Internet.
> 
> Durée: 43 Minutes



Intéressant, je note ça :



			
				PC Impact a dit:
			
		

> Le directeur général de Free expliquera au passage que les sites de piratage ont déjà trouvé une parade consistant à injecter quantité d'adresses IP sur les réseaux pour générer des faux positifs...



Alors, si tu as de la chance à la loterie, il suffira que, par hasard, ton adresse IP fasse partie de celles injectée par les dits pirates, pour qu'on te coupe ton accès internet, sans que tu n'aies aucun recours, au vu de l'impossibilité où tu te trouveras, de prouver quoi que ce soit !

Je comprends pourquoi Albanel tient tant que ça à l'inversion de la charge de la preuve et au court-circuitage de la justice !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2008)

Pratique, n'est-ce pas...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pratique, n'est-ce pas...?



Vi, hein ! Après "coupable de n'avoir pas su se protéger du piratage de son réseau", voici maintenant le dernier crime à réprimer : "coupable de malchance au tirage de la loterie des pirates" 

Une république bananière, je vous dis que c'est ce qu'on est en train de devenir !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, hein ! Après "coupable de n'avoir pas su se protéger du piratage de son réseau", voici maintenant le dernier crime à réprimer : "coupable de malchance au tirage de la loterie des pirates"
> 
> Une république bananière, je vous dis que c'est ce qu'on est en train de devenir !



excuses moi, mais devenir me semble dépassé, depuis longtemps hélas.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2008)

Comme si les tribunaux n'avaient rien de mieux a faire...


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2008)

Ce qui est malheureux dans cette histoire :

- On va aller faire chier la justice, comme si effectivement elle n'avait rien d'autre à faire.

- On va faire chier ce gosse, même si le fait de cracher n'est pas particulièrement propre, mais bon... une explication des flics auraient peut être suffit (sûrement même), et les conséquences ne sont pas négligeable : inscription au casier judiciaire même pour un fait aussi pitoyable lui ferme les portes de certains boulots ou établissements...

- La police a complètement perdu son rôle de prévention, et les cowboys qui la compose ont la roue libre pour faire chier pour n'importe quel motif. La répression, il n'y a plus que ça qui est demandé comme mission à la police. La police aussi, se doit d'être rentable.

Tout ça devient pitoyable. Merci cher président.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

J'ai entendu ça à la télé ce matin : ça m'a scié. Se retrouver poursuivi par la justice juste pour avoir craché parterre, mais où va-t-on ? :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2008)

Et si je crache un disque dur je risque quoi  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et si je crache un disque dur je risque quoi  :mouais:


Une demande de réparation ?


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2008)

Assemblée: le projet Création et Internet repoussé en mars.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> et les conséquences ne sont pas négligeable : inscription au casier judiciaire même pour un fait aussi pitoyable lui ferme les portes de certains boulots ou établissements...



Même si dans ce cas, ça ne sera probablement qu'une inscription avec sursis (de 5 ans)... Enfin, espérons (on n'est plus sûr de rien !). :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Décembre 2008)

Gros casse dans une bijouterie de Paris...



> Une première estimation des bijoux volés de source proche de l'enquête faisait état d'un montant se situant entre 60 et 80 millions de dollars, soit de 47 à 62 millions d'euros.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Reconnaissance faciale : une techno loin d'être fiable sur PC portable


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Reconnaissance faciale : une techno loin d'être fiable sur PC portable



la reconnaissance génitale est-elle une solution possible ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2008)

*Patrick Devedjian nommé ministre de la Relance par Sarkozy*

Quand on en est à créer un ministère de la Relance, c&#8217;est que ça va pas fort


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Patrick Devedjian nommé ministre de la Relance par Sarkozy*
> 
> Quand on en est à créer un ministère de la Relance, cest que ça va pas fort



D'après Attali tout cela ne saurait tarder à nous exploser à la figure. Préparez vos brouettes de billets pour payer votre baguette...

L'émission du jeudi 4 décembre 2008.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2008)

Enfin le chaos! C'est pas trop tôt  :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2008)

putain... faut que l'assurance me paye ultra vite alors, sinon je vais m'asseoir dessus :/


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'après Attali tout cela ne saurait tarder à nous exploser à la figure. Préparez vos brouettes de billets pour payer votre baguette...
> 
> L'émission du jeudi 4 décembre 2008.



ah Attali ! notre futurologue le plus sympathique , et si on faisait la liste de toutes ses prévisions sur les trente dernières années où il s'est totalement planté ? 

ps : en même temps quand on voit un Devedjian aux manettes d'un plan de relance  on peut être inquiet


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2008)

Tous les prochains barèmes de la taxe sur la copie privée.


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tous les prochains barèmes de la taxe sur la copie privée.



on peut gagner sa vie à pondre des barèmes de ce genre ?


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2008)

Faut croire...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Faut croire...


Le seul truc qui me rassure c'est que les disquettes souples 5 1/4 sont pas prévues


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'après Attali tout cela ne saurait tarder à nous exploser à la figure. Préparez vos brouettes de billets pour payer votre baguette...
> 
> L'émission du jeudi 4 décembre 2008.



Et ce "penseur" sénile prône un gouvernement mondial... Il est aussi con que les autres du gouvernement et de l'Europe, lui...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Décembre 2008)

Un gouvernement mondial, pour une super-dictature y'a pas mieux


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un gouvernement mondial, pour une super-dictature y'a pas mieux



Ben en fait, c'est déjà le cas ; les Etats-Unis dictent le monde sous la botte du capitalisme, de l'économie de marché, du libéralisme économique à tout-va, de la spéculation financière.
C'est informel, bien sûr, et c'est scandaleux. 

Alors maintenant, si les pays riches créent un gouvernement mondial (oui, les pays riches, n'allons pas croire que les pays africains, les pays sud-américains, les pays d'Europe de l'Est ou les petits pays d'Asie vont participer), donc si les pays occidentaux créent un gouvernement mondial, ça va être la dictature institutionnalisé du marché, mais aussi la dictature des valeurs, des moeurs, de la morale et du droit. Et alors que maintenant, des pays comme le Pakistan, l'Iran ou la Corée du Nord laissent faire en regardant d'un mauvais oeil l'impérialisme américain et occidental, l'institutionnalisation d'un gouvernement mondial entraînerait une catastrophe planétaire. Les pays non-alignés ne veulent pas, légitimement à mon sens, se laisser faire. 

Alors quand Jacques Attali propose un gouvernement mondial, ça me fait rire (jaune). Les pays occidentaux se sont foutus dans la merde par le capitalisme, qu'ils s'en sortent par eux-mêmes. Ce n'est pas en instaurant un colonialisme illégitime, barbare et scandaleux des pays riches sur les autres que le monde ira mieux. 

Et enfin, je souris également de voir Attali claironné haut et fort que rien ne va plus, faire le prédicateur funeste, alors qu'il pondait, il y a un an, un rapport de 301 idées (toutes à chier, sans exceptions) pour "relancer la croissance". Il n'a pas été écouté, à ce qu'on dirait... Que ça continue !


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors maintenant, si les pays riches créent un gouvernement mondial ( n'allons pas croire que  les petits pays d'Asie vont participer)



Tu veux parler du Japon, de la Chine et de l'Inde ? ces "petits" pays d'Asie


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Et enfin, je souris également de voir Attali claironné haut et fort que rien ne va plus, faire le prédicateur funeste, alors qu'il pondait, il y a un an, un rapport de *301* idées (*toutes à chier, sans exceptions*) pour "relancer la croissance". Il n'a pas été écouté, à ce qu'on dirait... Que ça continue !





Je n'en ai lues aucune, mais des avis aussi tranchés (mazette, pour un monsieur qui a des lectures comme les vôtres) me poussent à le faire, voir si vous les avez toutes entendues.

Enfin s'il n'a pas été écouté, normal qu'il continue, non ?

_Edit : pour les lectures, j'avançai celles dont vous vous targuez, Sartre, Nietzsche, Platon, ..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors quand Jacques Attali propose un gouvernement mondial, ça me fait rire (jaune). Les pays occidentaux se sont foutus dans la merde par le capitalisme, qu'ils s'en sortent par eux-mêmes. Ce n'est pas en instaurant un colonialisme illégitime, barbare et scandaleux des pays riches sur les autres que le monde ira mieux.



Ce "colonialisme" existe déjà et depuis fort longtemps et il a détruit déjà bon nombre de peuplades et de cultures à travers le monde, il s'appelle l'industrialisation.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Décembre 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> (mazette, pour un monsieur qui a des lectures comme les vôtres)



Ouais... On a ce qu'on mérite.


Bon, je modère un peu mon propos ; une idée était à exploiter : la suppression des départements (et encore...). Malheureusement peu porteur électoralement et politiquement...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce "colonialisme" existe déjà et depuis fort longtemps et il a détruit déjà bon nombre de peuplades et de cultures à travers le monde, il s'appelle l'industrialisation.



Oui ! 
Et il s'appelle aussi "les droits de l'homme" (ou "la morale du peuple élevé sur les peuples inférieurs").


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Décembre 2008)

> la dictature des valeurs, des moeurs, de la morale et du droit.



C'est déjà le cas depuis bien longtemps ça non ? 
Niveau dictature morale, la religion est la plus grande invention de l'homme, loin devant les médias et tout le reste


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est déjà le cas depuis bien longtemps ça non ?



Depuis l'époque moderne (après 1798, donc), oui.
Accentuée avec l'institutionnalisation des principes droits-de-l'hommiste dans des institutions telles l'ONU, accentuée avec la création et la propagation du droit international aussi depuis la même période.
Et pour la religion, elle n'était, à l'origine, qu'une dictature des croyants. Ce n'est vraiment qu'avec les débuts de l'alliance entre les Rois et les Papes (fin du Xè siècle) et les premières croisades, puis l'expansion de l'Islam que l'on rencontre la dictature de la religion par le pouvoir. Le problème, s'il est religieux à la base, est culturel, des émissaires religieux d'un Etat étant chargée de répandre les Evangiles, en même temps que les moeurs et les valeurs du pays, dans le reste du monde. 

On ne peut donc pas dénoncer, aujourd'hui, la folie des religions et les morts qu'elle a causé encore récemment à Bombay, et prôner une nouvelle forme de religion en la matière des droits de l'homme qui a pour but de se répandre au monde entier ; ambiguïté que n'arrête pourtant pas de relayer Philippe Val, médiatique directeur de la publication et éditorialiste de _Charlie Hebdo_. 

Il y a donc maintenant deux formes de pays, les pays qui adhèrent aux droits de l'homme et ceux qui rejettent la notion. 

Ensuite, je ne souhaite pas être accusé de répandre la théorie du "choc des civilisations" selon Huntington. A vrai dire, cette théorie selon laquelle les conflits culturels (de civilisations) ont remplacé les conflits d'idéologie est partout dans les médias, elle fait le jeu des néo-conservateurs, qui légitiment leur rejet de l'orient par la guerre (la IInde guerre du Golfe en est un exemple) afin de conserver leur identité civilisationnelle. 
Je ne suis qu'une théorie : celle de l'égalité des peuples et des croyances, des cultures et des idéologies. Et surtout pas celle de l'ingérence malvenue d'un groupe d'états xénophobes prêt à tout pour garder leur place qu'ils croient légitimes au sein des Relations Internationales.

Donc, Attali et son gouvernement unique du monde, c'est de la merde !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

*c'est le moment...*


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2008)

Même sur macgé faut qu'on nous gonfle avec le téléthon... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## boodou (6 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Depuis l'époque moderne (après 1798, donc), oui.



Malgré toute ta bonne volonté de repentir et d'auto-flagellation, tu restes un occidental centré sur-lui même.
Les autres peuples et autres cultures qui ont tout ton respect ont-ils validé le choix de 1798 pour la naissance du Modernisme ? 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Et pour la religion, elle n'était, à l'origine, qu'une dictature des croyants.



Ah historiquement les religions ne sont-elles pas plutôt une forme de réponse aux questionnements métaphysiques, à la mort, à la morale ? 
Fais gaffe au côté anti-religieux de ton discours, car un certain nombre de pays non-droit-de-l'hommiste et non-occidentaux que tu soutiens ardemment sont des sociétés très religieuses. 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Il y a donc maintenant deux formes de pays, les pays qui adhèrent aux droits de l'homme et ceux qui rejettent la notion.



C'est si simple ! Merci pour nous, tout s'éclaire, la situation internationale ainsi résumée on se sent mieux. 
Une petite pensée tout de même pour tous les intellectuels qui croupissent en prison torturés par leurs  régimes politiques  :mouais:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Ensuite, je ne souhaite pas être accusé de répandre la théorie du "choc des civilisations" selon Huntington.



On n'oserait pas  



julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne suis qu'une théorie : celle de l'égalité des peuples et des croyances, des cultures et des idéologies.



Une théorie égalitariste  il y a comme des relents droit-de-l'hommiste là-dedans. 
Les peuples sont égaux puisqu'il n'y a qu'une seule espèce humaine et que tous les hommes sont égaux _en droit_ (je te l'accorde c'est une vision _occidentale_ des choses )
Pour ce qui est des croyances, des cultures et des idéologies, malgré toute ta bonne volonté elles ont une sacré tendance à se juger entre elles, voir plus si animosité


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Décembre 2008)

L'égalité entre les gens, les peuples et le tutti ? 
Wahahahahahahaha elle est bonne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'égalité entre les gens, les peuples et le tutti ?
> Wahahahahahahaha elle est bonne !



Mais si, Tintin, c'est une évidence, tous les hommes naissent libres et égaux en droits ! Bon, d'accord, cette égalité ne dure guère plus de 10 - 20 secondes, mais l'un dans l'autre (mais non &#8230; Façon de parler :hein, c'est vrai ! :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Décembre 2008)

Non, elle se finit 9 mois avant ces 10 secondes


----------



## Giam_ (6 Décembre 2008)

un article sur Obama et La pomme


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2008)

_Charlie Hebdo_ a été assigné en justice par l'Alliance générale contre le racisme et pour le respect de l'identité française et chrétienne pour son numéro _"Spécial pape".

_L'association, présidée par l'ancien tenant du courant "traditionaliste" du Front national, Bernard Antony, vise le _ "numéro 847",_ paru le 10 septembre 2008. _"L'obscénité le dispute à la lourdeur _(...)_ les textes recèlent à tout le moins une exhortation au mépris, à la haine, voire au passage à l'acte à l'endroit de l'Eglise et de ses fidèles", _déclare l'association.

[ Charlie Hebdo ]


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Malgré toute ta bonne volonté de repentir et d'auto-flagellation, tu restes un occidental centré sur-lui même.
> Les autres peuples et autres cultures qui ont tout ton respect ont-ils validé le choix de 1798 pour la naissance du Modernisme ?



On parle entre occidentaux ; et dans notre histoire commune, il est de coutume d'appeler l'époque moderne l'histoire d'après la Révolution (1789, donc, pas 1798, désolé :rateau.



> Une théorie égalitariste  il y a comme des relents droit-de-l'hommiste là-dedans.
> Les peuples sont égaux puisqu'il n'y a qu'une seule espèce humaine et que tous les hommes sont égaux _en droit_ (je te l'accorde c'est une vision _occidentale_ des choses )
> Pour ce qui est des croyances, des cultures et des idéologies, malgré toute ta bonne volonté elles ont une sacré tendance à se juger entre elles, voir plus si animosité



Pas égalitariste, non ; humaniste, existentialiste si on veut 
Et surtout, relativiste. Donc, je qualifie l'égalité non en terme moraux (je peux penser ce que je veux de telle société ou de telles pratiques coutumières, encore heureux) mais en terme politique, c'est à dire par une non-ingérence entre les pays dits civilisés selon leur termes, leurs histoires et leurs règles, et les pays dits moins développés (qualifiés ainsi par les pays développés). 
"Chacun ses règles",  et surtout pas "une règle pour tous" 

Et je rejoint Bassman sur le Téléthon : les médias pourraient-ils arrêter de nous balancer du Téléthon à longueur d'antenne ? C'est une noble cause, et je respecte ceux qui y participent et ceux qui souffrent. Mais que je bouffe du Téléthon sur toutes les ondes, à n'importe quelle heure du jour et de la nuit pendant 72h, ça me fait chier. 
Et pour toutes les bonnes âmes qui pensent "julrou, il n'a pas de coeur, et il dit encore n'importe quoi" : je n'ai pas besoin d'un événement médiatique pour me donner bonne conscience ; si je dois donner à une association, quelle qu'elle soit, je le fais. Et pas que pendant le Téléthon... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> _Charlie Hebdo_ a été assigné en justice par l'Alliance générale contre le racisme et pour le respect de l'identité française et chrétienne pour son numéro _"Spécial pape".
> 
> _L'association, présidée par l'ancien tenant du courant "traditionaliste" du Front national, Bernard Antony, vise le _ "numéro 847",_ paru le 10 septembre 2008. _"L'obscénité le dispute à la lourdeur _(...)_ les textes recèlent à tout le moins une exhortation au mépris, à la haine, voire au passage à l'acte à l'endroit de l'Eglise et de ses fidèles", _déclare l'association.
> 
> [ Charlie Hebdo ]



Et personne n'a encore assigné en justice Pélerin


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et je rejoint Bassman sur le Téléthon : les médias pourraient-ils arrêter de nous balancer du Téléthon à longueur d'antenne ? C'est une noble cause, et je respecte ceux qui y participent et ceux qui souffrent. Mais que je bouffe du Téléthon sur toutes les ondes, à n'importe quelle heure du jour et de la nuit pendant 72h, ça me fait chier.
> Et pour toutes les bonnes âmes qui pensent "julrou, il n'a pas de coeur, et il dit encore n'importe quoi" : je n'ai pas besoin d'un événement médiatique pour me donner bonne conscience ; si je dois donner à une association, quelle qu'elle soit, je le fais. Et pas que pendant le Téléthon... :sleep:



En ce qui me concerne, je rejoins aussi nounours sur ce point, mais avec d'autres raisons encore, en rapport avec l'hypocrisie de la chose : l'idée parait généreuse, en première approche, et nombre de ses tenants le sont d'ailleurs, généreux, mais faut se faire une raison : elle rapporte plus de pognon aux médias qui l'organisent qu'aux associations


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> .../... l'Alliance générale contre le racisme et pour le respect de l'identité française et chrétienne .../...



Rien que l'intitulé de l'association...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Rien que l'intitulé de l'association...



C'est vrai que vu comme ça, ça parait assez contradictoire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

Il y a une solution ....

Eteignez la télé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Il y a une solution ....
> 
> Eteignez la télé !



Ça suffit pas ! Autour de chez moi, il y a plein de petits jeunes en T-shirt jaunes qui parcourrent les lotissements pour envoyer les gens à la salle des fêtes où la partie locale du télépoissonendangerdedisparitionacausedesasurpêche se déroule !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

Chez moi c'est la fête des lumières, alors les gamins en T-shirt jaunes on les confonds avec des loupiottes


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Chez moi c'est la fête des lumières, alors les gamins en T-shirt jaunes on les confonds avec des loupiottes



Pourtant dieu sait que ce ne sont pas tous des lumières !


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Chez moi c'est la fête des lumières, alors les gamins en T-shirt jaunes on les confonds avec des loupiottes



Ou en agents TCL  (jaune fluo cette année, c'est funky )


----------



## macpacman (8 Décembre 2008)

Charlie assigné en justice, c'est pas la première fois et c'est pas la dernière. Ça ne fait que couvrir de ridicule ceux qui le font.:modo:

De toutes façons, ils vont être sauvés par la télé: comme chaque année on va avoir droit au père noël est une ordure alors "Jésus revient, Jéésus revient!"



julrou 15 a dit:


> Et personne n'a encore assigné en justice Pélerin


 Ça c'est bien vrai.

En attendant, aujourd'hui, bon appétit les musulmans !


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2008)

UK: Wikipedia piquée par l'un des scorpions du filtrage.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2008)

Un de nos elfes s'est pris une claque et une poussette dans la jambe, ce qui lui a laissé un horrible bleu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un de nos elfes s'est pris une claque et une poussette dans la jambe, ce qui lui a laissé un horrible bleu...



L'esprit de Noël ne serait donc plus ce qu'il a été ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un de nos elfes s'est pris une claque et une poussette dans la jambe, ce qui lui a laissé un horrible bleu...



Un bleu sur du vert, ça donne du turquoise non ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

*C'est Noël !* :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2008)

Vous en reprendrez bien une tranche :love: ?


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2008)

C'était à la fin du mois d'août, dans l'étouffante torpeur de l'été tokyoïte. A la gare du quartier branché de Shibuya, deux jeunes femmes étaient attaquées à coups de couteau. L'auteur de l'agression, une femme de 79 ans, sans abri et avec 6 500 yens (53 euros) pour toute richesse. _"Je n'avais nulle part où aller,_ a-t-elle déclaré à son avocat. _Je voulais que la police s'occupe de moi."_ Logée depuis quelques semaines dans un centre social pour sans-abri, elle n'avait ni famille ni ami.  

L'affaire, pour tragique qu'elle apparaisse, illustre l'importance prise par le problème de la délinquance des personnes âgées au Japon.


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2008)

Un chat âgé de 27 ans vient d'entrer officiellement dans le livre des records comme le plus vieux chat d'Angleterre.
Selon ses propriétaires, le secret de la longévité de "Mischief" est dû à son "absolue paresse". "Les gens nous demandent souvent ce que nous lui donnons à manger pour l'avoir encore auprès de nous aujourd'hui, ils pensent qu'il doit suivre un régime à base de vitamines ou quelque chose de ce genre", explique Donna Thorne, la propriétaire de l'animal. "Mais nous n'avons jamais rien fait de spécial pour lui, je suis sûre que c'est sa paresse qui l'a préservé jusqu'ici".


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'était à la fin du mois d'août, dans l'étouffante torpeur de l'été tokyoïte. A la gare du quartier branché de Shibuya, deux jeunes femmes étaient attaquées à coups de couteau. L'auteur de l'agression, une femme de 79 ans, sans abri et avec 6 500 yens (53 euros) pour toute richesse. _"Je n'avais nulle part où aller,_ a-t-elle déclaré à son avocat. _Je voulais que la police s'occupe de moi."_ Logée depuis quelques semaines dans un centre social pour sans-abri, elle n'avait ni famille ni ami.
> 
> L'affaire, pour tragique qu'elle apparaisse, illustre l'importance prise par le problème de la délinquance des personnes âgées au Japon.





Amok a dit:


> Un chat âgé de 27 ans vient d'entrer officiellement dans le livre des records comme le plus vieux chat d'Angleterre.
> Selon ses propriétaires, le secret de la longévité de "Mischief" est dû à son "absolue paresse". "Les gens nous demandent souvent ce que nous lui donnons à manger pour l'avoir encore auprès de nous aujourd'hui, ils pensent qu'il doit suivre un régime à base de vitamines ou quelque chose de ce genre", explique Donna Thorne, la propriétaire de l'animal. "Mais nous n'avons jamais rien fait de spécial pour lui, je suis sûre que c'est sa paresse qui l'a préservé jusqu'ici".



Heureusement que ça n'est pas un chat japonais, il aurait sombré dans la délinquance, sinon !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un chat âgé de 27 ans vient d'entrer officiellement dans le livre des records comme le plus vieux chat d'Angleterre.
> Selon ses propriétaires, le secret de la longévité de "Mischief" est dû à son "absolue paresse". "Les gens nous demandent souvent ce que nous lui donnons à manger pour l'avoir encore auprès de nous aujourd'hui, ils pensent qu'il doit suivre un régime à base de vitamines ou quelque chose de ce genre", explique Donna Thorne, la propriétaire de l'animal. "Mais nous n'avons jamais rien fait de spécial pour lui, je suis sûre que c'est sa paresse qui l'a préservé jusqu'ici".



_"Les chats, c'est vraiment des branleurs"..._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> _"Les chats, c'est vraiment des branleurs"..._


Avec la vidéo, c'est mieux. 

[YOUTUBE]XkOYGrZQqmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

*Fiat lux !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Fiat lux !*



Ça servira à rien... On est foutus de toute façon 
Et pourquoi pas arrêter la fabrication des fers à friser, pour continuer à se donner l'impression d'agir?...


----------



## boodou (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça servira à rien... On est foutus de toute façon
> Et pourquoi pas arrêter la fabrication des fers à friser, pour continuer à se donner l'impression d'agir?...



mais sans mon fer à friser moi je suis foutu ! 
j'espère qu'on n'ira pas jusque là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> mais sans mon fer à friser moi je suis foutu !
> j'espère qu'on n'ira pas jusque là



Passe-toi vite un bon coup de tondeuse avant qu'on les supprime aussi et le problème sera résolu... :love:


----------



## boodou (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Passe-toi vite un bon coup de tondeuse avant qu'on les supprime aussi et le problème sera résolu... :love:



Pas con.

C'est grâce à des gens comme toi que l'humanité a une petite chance de s'en sortir. :love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

Content je suis de ne pas avoir eux suffisamment de temps à perdre pour m'intéresser au phénomène avant aujourd'hui, oui car maintenant ça m'intéresse.

C'était donc un buzzz, créé de toute pièces par une agence marketing.

Quand je dis que le marketing peut tuer...

Ça fait penser à FIGHT CLUB d'un certain côté.
Mais l'agence marketing qui s'appuierait sur la mort de la démocratie, pour faire du fric avec la bêtise, d'un côté ça serait très fort mais en même temps ça serait le comble du cynisme et du mépris.

Vendre de la MERDE à grand renfort de pub, en utilisant tous les moyens de contrôle des masses, regarder les gens se baffrer et leur dire après qu'ils sont des veaux et que la démocratie est pourrie, je trouve ça un peu facile et sans intérêt, en tout cas ce n'est pas une démarche constructive, ou alors c'est de l'anarchisme de droite.

J'avais dit à ma copine que Cindy Sanders était le concept marketing parfait et que je verrais bien une agence se cacher derrière ça, que c'était trop gros pour être vrai, bah j'avais vu juste apparemment puisque ce sont les mêmes qui l'ont "usinée".

Mais alors qu'est-elle aujourd'hui ? Elle est en fait super intelligente et douée et elle va faire du cinéma ? En fait c'était pas vraiment un boudin dénuée de culture et d'intelligence et elle va devenir prix nobel ? 

Ces 2 personnes ? Que sont-elles pour l'agence en question ? Des cobayes ? Que reste-il d'eux après leur contrat fini ? Qui ramasse le pactole ?
J'ai vu une vidéo de MV, chez Cauet, il avait aussi peu de répartie qu'un enfant de 4 ans, je ne trouvais pas ça drôle, je n'étais pas agacé, juste médusé en effet, effrayé aussi, je voyais un fou, je me disais que ce type allait finir à l'asile et qu'on était en train de se moquer d'un malade mental. Mais je le répète, il était mauvais dans son rôle ce type, ce n'est donc pas un professionnel mais un pantin ou alors on peut considérer que c'était une 1ère ébauche, le prochain sera mieux fait, plus crédible, et qui sait il se présentera peut-être aux élections, on le saura seulement après et puis on pourra enfin rigoler un peu... 

J'avoue c'est encore un peu confus.

En tout cas, c'est 20/20 pour l'agence, elle peut être fier d'elle, c'est une réussite totale malheureusement.

ps : Et puis pourquoi ne pas avoir proposé un service de SMS payant à envoyer à MV pour l'insulter ?
Histoire de ramasser easy 1 million d'euros et de dire après "AH BAH NAN IL EXISTE PAS EN FAIT TAS DE CONS".

ps 2 : j'entends déjà certaines grandes gueules, ici et là, dans une posture orgueilleuse, dénuée d'intelligence, de sens critique et de vision à long terme, venir beugler fièrement que c'est "bien fait", que les gens sont des cons et des porcs, qu'ils ne méritent pas mieux que le mépris. Je les vois déjà adopter une autre posture désespérée et désespérante, nous dire que c'est la faute à la populace, que les gens sont navrants de bêtise, toujours en s'excluant fièrement et maladroitement de cette catégorie, et déjà ça m'énerve... même si je les comprends... car moi je suis les gens, pas dans cette affaire certes, mais je le suis forcément à un moment ou à un autre, un pantin ridicule, et je n'ai pas honte.

*ps 3 : enfin maintenant... si ça peut faire prendre conscience à certains qu'on se fout ouvertement d'eux, alors tant mieux.*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

*Fantôme es-tu là ?* :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

et pendant ce temps dans la vraie vie et la vraie politique, le laminage des universités entre dans sa phase de réalisation la plus concrète - c'est un peu chiant à lire, je vous le concède, mais je crois que sinon on ne se rend pas bien compte de ce qui se joue (tout le contraire de MV, dont on voit mieux du coup à quoi il sert). Les annonces de ce type se sont multipliées ces jours-ci :



> À tous les personnels de l'université Paul-Valéry Montpellier III
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

*bisou doux*


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Content je suis de ne pas avoir eux suffisamment de temps à perdre pour m'intéresser au phénomène avant aujourd'hui, oui car maintenant ça m'intéresse.
> 
> C'était donc un buzzz, créé de toute pièces par une agence marketing.
> 
> ...



Nan mais sans blague ? 

Si les gens passaient un peu moins de temps à vouloir se moquer des autres, ils se feraient p'tet moins avoir.

J'ai une posture orgueilleuse ? Sincèrement je m'en moque, au moment ou ça à commencé a parler de ce "type" sur macgé (par mackie si je me souviens bien), je soutenais déjà que ce soit vrai ou faux, rien que de parler de ce truc lui accordait du crédit, et que c'était déjà sûrement bien trop.

Et pour le coup, bravo a l'agence qui a monté ce coup, il compte sur la bêtise, la médiocrité et la soif de se moquer des autres des gens, et ça marche.

Civilisation d'abrutis, je vous conchie.

PS JPTK : Déjà tu regardes Cauet, arrêtes de suite, c'est dangereux pour la santé.


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> PS JPTK : Déjà tu regardes Cauet, arrêtes de suite, c'est dangereux pour la santé.



J'ai pas la télé 
C'est juste le seul document que j'ai vu de lui sur Youtube, et j'ai pas pu regarder jusqu'au bout.



Bassman a dit:


> Et pour le coup, bravo a l'agence qui a monté ce coup, il compte sur la bêtise, la médiocrité et la soif de se moquer des autres des gens, et ça marche.



Mais tu vois le truc, c'est un peu la même chose que de féliciter un dealer que de fourguer de la dope à des toxs, de lui dire "bien joué mec, après tout s'ils veulent se mettre de la merde dans les veines, c'est leur problème, tu fais ton beurre avec la misère humaine, t'es pas à blâmer après tout" et c'est justement ce point sur lequel je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est pas les tox qu'il faut mettre en taule en gros... ce qui n'enlève rien je te l'accorde, à la responsabilité qu'ils ont de se droguer, mais peut-on parler véritablement de consentement avec la ou les drogues ? Télé et "divertissements" y compris.

On est pas tous égaux face à la difficulté de faire des choix, on a pas tous la chance d'avoir un sens critique plus ou moins aiguë, on a pas tous été élevés avec les même armes de self-défense intellectuel et c'est bien parce qu'on doit protéger les plus faibles que je m'insurge contre le fait qu'on les manipule, surtout quand c'est dans un but purement lucratif.

Alors qu'on vienne en plus par la suite frimer avec cynisme, je dis stop, pourquoi pas aussi abuser de la débilité d'un malade et venir après dire que c'est bien fait pour lui s'il est débile. On peut faire le même parallèle avec les enfants, qu'on manipule constamment parce que c'est facile et qu'ils sont le meilleur angle d'attaque pour atteindre le porte-monnaie des parents.


----------



## macpacman (9 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Fantôme es-tu là ?* :rateau:


 



Qu'on les laisse tranquilles ces fantômes. Même si ce sont des illusions d'optiques ou des phénomènes électromagnétiques, laissons la place à notre imaginaire et aux légendes. Va-t-on à la chasse aux aurores polaires par exemple? Cest un phénomène qui était formidable, surréel, divin ou diabolique...Maintenant que c'est scientifiquement expliqué tout le monde s'en fout!


NB: D'où vient l'expression "crétin des alpes" ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais tu vois le truc, c'est un peu la même chose que de féliciter un dealer que de fourguer de la dope à des toxs, de lui dire "bien joué mec, après tout s'ils veulent se mettre de la merde dans les veines, c'est leur problème, tu fais ton beurre avec la misère humaine, t'es pas à blâmer après tout" et c'est justement ce point sur lequel je suis pas d'accord, c'est pas les tox qu'il faut mettre en taule en gros... ce qui n'enlève rien je te l'accorde, à la responsabilité qu'ils ont de se droguer, mais peut-on parler véritablement de consentement avec la ou les drogues ? Télé et "divertissements" y compris.



Sauf que la drogue, il y a des raisons et des dépendances. Non je ne pourrais jamais comparer drogue et média.

Si sous le prétexte du "rire" (je n'ai toujours pas vu le fameux MV), vous regardez tout et n'importe quoi, on ne peut plus rien pour vous, et TF1 a totalement raison, ils vendent du temps de cerveau disponible aux publicités.

Mais choisir ce que l'on regarde, c'est fatiguant, je le conçois.

Alors la perversion elle est des 2 côtés, de celui des consommateurs, près a gober n'importe quelle connerie, et de ceux qui l'utilise comme fond de commerce.

Mais tu vois, moi j'ai choisi de n'adhérer ni à l'un, ni à l'autre, et de ne surtout pas leur apporter de crédit. 

Parler de machin vendetta ou de cindy sanders ou du prochain à venir, c'est déjà leur apporter du crédit.

Je m'arrête là.


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Sauf que la drogue, il y a des raisons et des dépendances. Non je ne pourrais jamais comparer drogue et média.



Et pourtant... on parle de dépendance dans les 2 cas et pour la télé, c'est tout petit que ça commence, et les effets sont également dangereux pour la santé, surtout dans les premiers mois, des études ont été faites sur le lien qu'il y aurait entre hyperactivité, obésité et exposition trop précoce à la télé. Mais là une fois de plus tu vas dire que c'est de la faute aux parents, ce que je ne nie pas, je dis juste en effet qu'il faudrait peut-être aussi prendre en compte, au même titre, la responsabilité des médias, cf cette chaîne qui s'adresse au moins de 3 ans uniquement, je ne sais d'ailleurs pas si elle a vu le jour ou pas.




Bassman a dit:


> Alors la perversion elle est des 2 côtés, de celui des consommateurs, près a gober n'importe quelle connerie, et de ceux qui l'utilise comme fond de commerce.



Yep mais y en a un qui gagne sa vie avec, au détriment de l'autre, ne peut-on pas parler alors d'abus ? Pour moi la réponse est claire, et je vois pas là un discours de victimisation, je dis plutôt qu'il faut pas minimiser les processus et les techniques puissantes et très bien huilés mises en place.



Bassman a dit:


> Mais tu vois, moi j'ai choisi de n'adhérer ni à l'un, ni à l'autre, et de ne surtout pas leur apporter de crédit.
> 
> Parler de machin vendetta ou de cindy sanders ou du prochain à venir, c'est déjà leur apporter du crédit.



C'est clair, pour ça que je ne participais pas au débat ou au topic ouvert ici même, mais là c'est autre chose qui m'intéresse, le processus est complexe et les conséquences bien plus importantes que celles qu'on peut voir en jetant un rapide coup d'oeil. La société tourne de plus en plus autour de tout ça, ce sont ses fondements même que l'on remet en cause, du coup ça va pas aller en s'arrangeant cette anémie du libre arbitre.




Bassman a dit:


> Je m'arrête là.



Et c'est bien ce qui me gêne en fait, que la plupart préfèrent s'arrêter là.


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est clair, pour ça que je ne participais pas au débat ou au topic ouvert ici même, mais là c'est autre chose qui m'intéresse, le processus est complexe et les conséquences bien plus importantes que celles qu'on peut voir en jetant un rapide coup d'oeil. La société tourne de plus en plus autour de tout ça, ce sont ses fondements même que l'on remet en cause, du coup ça va pas aller en s'arrangeant cette anémie du libre arbitre.
> 
> Et c'est bien ce qui me gêne en fait, que la plupart préfèrent s'arrêter là.



C'est de la branlette tout ça.

En gros tu dénonces le fait que quelqu'un (a but commercial ou non) se moque (parce qu'en gros c'est ça, l'idée c'était de se foutre de la gueule de tout le monde) de cette systématisation d'une relation exhibitionniste/voyeuriste.

Et bien non, je maintiens et j'affirme que cette déviance de la société pour l'exhib'-voyeurisme est d'une part néfaste, et que le meilleur moyen de la combattre est tout simplement de l'ignorer.

Que notre président se fasse mettre par des dogues allemands, ou se tape un manequin, je m'en contrefou ! Je lui demande d'être président. Point barre. Que les fouilles cacas* aillent chercher là dedans, ou que ce même homme exhib sa vie privée, ne me concerne pas et ne devrait pas être un fond de commerce.

Il faut s'en foutre ! Parce que sinon c'est ainsi que l'on renforce les discriminations, c'est ainsi que l'on exhorte les haines des uns vis à vis des autres, c'est ainsi que l'on stigmatise les classes sociales et c'est ainsi que l'on endort les gens sur ce qui a vraiment de l'importance.

Mais bon, au vue de tes nombreux autoportraits, finalement, tu "dénonces" uniquement l'aspect commercial et qui se fout de votre gueule (à ceux qui aiment l'exhibo-voyeurisme). Bref, en parler est un moyen de justifier tout ça en gros. Les gentils le font parce qu'ils aiment bien, les méchants en font un fond de commerce.

* A l'origine ne concernait que les paparazzis, désormais extensible à de nombreux "journalistes" - enfin il parait qu'il faut les appeler comme ça...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est de la branlette tout ça.



Si tu le dis 

Je m'en fous de la société exib/voyeuriste, non je parle pas de ça. Je parle juste (comme d'hab en fait) des mécanismes qui font qu'on peut contrôler les foules, aujourd'hui ils sont commerciaux et légaux, jamais inquiétés ou presque par la loi et pourtant je les trouve pas moins dangereux qu'hier, ils façonnent notre société, politiquement, socialement et culturellement. Je ne pourrais jamais m'en foutre parce que même la porte fermée à double tour, ils s'immiscent jusque dans mes chiottes et ça me fait super chier (ouai le 1er qui saisit cette perche, honte à lui), et quand il n'y aura plus que ça (je ne le crois pas) je pourrai pas dire que j'avais rien vu venir.

Oui, naïvement j'aimerais qu'on essaye juste un peu plus de porter la société vers le haut, et non pas l'inverse, mais bon quand on est producteur, en général, c'est plus logique de mettre les gros moyens pour vendre du mauvais plutôt que du bon, le 1er était bien moins cher et plus facile à produire.


----------



## boodou (9 Décembre 2008)

"Il n'est pas une seule pensée importante dont la bêtise ne sache aussitôt faire usage; elle peut se mouvoir dans toutes les directions et prendre tous les costumes de la vérité. La vérité, elle, n'a jamais qu'un seul vêtement, un seul chemin : elle est toujours handicapée. La bêtise dont il s'agit là n'est pas une maladie mentale ; ce n'en est pas moins la plus dangereuse des maladies de l'esprit, parce que c'est la vie même qu'elle menace."

_De la bêtise_, conférence de Vienne, 11 Mars 1937.
Robert Musil


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2008)

Les possesseurs d'iPhone n'ont pas tardé à se ruer sur la nouvelle boutique en ligne, l'App Store. Cinq mois après son lancement, Apple a communiqué les premiers chiffres sur une pleine page de publicité dans les suppléments Economie du _New York Times_ et du _Wall Street Journal_ : 300 millions de téléchargements, parmi les quelque 10 000 applications désormais disponibles, dont 35 % de jeux et divertissements, ce qui montre que l'iPhone est de plus en plus utilisé comme une console portable.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2008)

La riposte graduée s'immisce toujours dans le Paquet Télécom.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

*Marini élague...*


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Marini élague...*



Décidément c'est vraiment l'homme à abattre lui :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> et pendant ce temps dans la vraie vie et la vraie politique, le laminage des universités entre dans sa phase de réalisation la plus concrète - c'est un peu chiant à lire, je vous le concède, mais je crois que sinon on ne se rend pas bien compte de ce qui se joue (tout le contraire de MV, dont on voit mieux du coup à quoi il sert). Les annonces de ce type se sont multipliées ces jours-ci :



Et c'est malheureusement le cas dans toutes les universités de France, qui vont subir dans le même temps les coups des suppressions de postes et des réaménagements impossibles des diplômes dans un temps extrêmement court... Ca, et la masterisation des enseignants, et la réforme doctorale (plus de fonds privés, et durée des études limitées à 4 ans), et le plan LRU encore et toujours combattu...
Tiens d'ailleurs, aujourd'hui, c'est journée d'élections des représentants syndicaux des étudiants dans les UFR... 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Décidément c'est vraiment l'homme à abattre lui :mouais:



En effet, oui. Toutes ces conneries, ça fait beaucoup pour un seul élu :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En effet, oui. Toutes ces conneries, ça fait beaucoup pour un seul élu :rateau:




JFK est mort pour moins que ça pourtant ! Nan y a pas à chier, les anarchistes de droite tirent mieux que les gauchos. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

*classe biberon... !*  :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2008)

[grosse autopromo  ]
Comment TF1 fait sa com' sur Wikipedia
[/grosse autopromo]


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> [grosse autopromo  ]
> Comment TF1 fait sa com' sur Wikipedia
> [/grosse autopromo]



J'ai noté aussi les corrections concernant Brice Hortefeux... futur possible Ministre des Affaire Sociales


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Brice Hortefeux... futur possible Ministre des Affaire Sociales





On va passer du karcher au chalumeau avec lui au social


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai noté aussi les corrections concernant Brice Hortefeux... futur possible Ministre des Affaire Sociales



Promotion électoraliste, placement en vue des élections régionales... 
Faire oublier qu'il a été à un ministère peu glorieux, le faire passer dans un ministère important à une période importante, le faire remonter dans l'estime du public et des futurs électeurs...
Voilà une élection bien préparée... 

(Et avec Marleix aux collectivités territoriales, c'est le carton plein :mouais


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

Le film "Le Secret de Brokeback Mountain" a été diffusé, lundi soir 8 décembre, sur la chaîne publique Rai Due, amputé de deux scènes montrant les effusions amoureuses entre les deux héros homosexuels, celle où les deux hommes s'embrassent et celle _*où est évoqué*_ leur premier rapport sexuel.

Donc, en Italie, il vaut mieux être facho qu'homo si on veut passer sur les écrans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Donc, en Italie, il vaut mieux être facho qu'homo si on veut passer sur les écrans.



En fait, tout dépend où tu veux passer : à l'écran, facho, c'est mieux, mais "à tabac", là, homo, t'es on ze way ! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, tout dépend où tu veux passer : à l'écran, facho, c'est mieux, mais "à tabac", là, homo, t'es on ze way ! :mouais:



Reste le souci des fachos homos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Reste le souci des fachos homos.



Ben eux, ils passent &#8230; À la casserole 

Vu qu'en principe, "à tabac", ce sont les premiers qui font paser les seconds, ce sont donc des praticants de l'auto-flagellation, en quelque sorte !


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben eux, ils passent  À la casserole
> 
> Vu qu'en principe, "à tabac", ce sont les premiers qui font paser les seconds, ce sont donc des praticants de l'auto-flagellation, en quelque sorte !


Voir pire


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le film "Le Secret de Brokeback Mountain" a été diffusé, lundi soir 8 décembre, sur la chaîne publique Rai Due, amputé de deux scènes montrant les effusions amoureuses entre les deux héros homosexuels, celle où les deux hommes s'embrassent et celle _*où est évoqué*_ leur premier rapport sexuel.
> 
> Donc, en Italie, il vaut mieux être facho qu'homo si on veut passer sur les écrans.



Attends imagine que tes gosses regardent... merde quoi, sont-ils obligés de s'afficher comme ça ? Doit-on tout montrer sous prétexte de liberté d'expression ?



(je le fais bien nan ?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Attends imagine que tes gosses regardent... merde quoi, sont-ils obligés de s'afficher comme ça ? Doit-on tout montrer sous prétexte de liberté d'expression ?
> 
> 
> 
> (je le fais bien nan ?)


Ca s'appelle l'intégrité d'une oeuvre et ça ne se discute pas. J'espère que le réalisateur va attaquer la chaîne.
Imagine qu'on découpe les toiles de Botticelli parce qu'on y voit des culs de gonzesses...


----------



## richard-deux (10 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca s'appelle l'intégrité d'une oeuvre et ça ne se discute pas. J'espère que le réalisateur va attaquer la chaîne.
> Imagine qu'on découpe les toiles de Botticelli parce qu'on y voit des culs de gonzesses...



_Silvio Berlusconi vient de s'attirer les foudres des historiens de l'art italien. Le chef du gouvernement gêné par la présence d'un sein nu sur une peinture de Tiepolo qui orne la salle de presse de la présidence, a tout simplement décidé de le faire voiler._

Source


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2008)

Qu'on commence déjà par lui interdire de se teindre les cheveux comme une vieille pouffe, à Berlusconi


----------



## wip (10 Décembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> _Silvio Berlusconi *vient *de s'attirer les foudres des historiens de l'art italien. Le chef du gouvernement gêné par la présence d'un sein nu sur une peinture de Tiepolo qui orne la salle de presse de la présidence, a tout simplement décidé de le faire voiler._
> 
> Source


Ca date un peu quand même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on commence déjà par lui interdire de se teindre les cheveux comme une vieille pouffe, à Berlusconi



Rhoâââââââ!!!! Qui c'est qui parle?!!?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2008)

Ah mais à part en rouge parce que j'étais bourré, je n'ai jamais teint mes cheveux!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais à part en rouge parce que j'étais bourré, je n'ai jamais teint mes cheveux!



Oui oui... Ils disent tous ça...


----------



## duracel (10 Décembre 2008)

Bientôt la taule à 7 ans?


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca s'appelle l'intégrité d'une oeuvre et ça ne se discute pas.



Pourvu que ça dure...

Il y avait pas eu la même polémique avec TF1 et je sais plus quel film ? Je pensais à BBM également, mais c'est un peu tôt pour qu'ils l'aient diffusé.

En tout cas je me souviens clairement d'un film amputé de scènes il y a quelques mois.


----------



## rizoto (10 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pourvu que ça dure...
> 
> Il y avait pas eu la même polémique avec TF1 et je sais plus quel film ? Je pensais à BBM également, mais c'est un peu tôt pour qu'ils l'aient diffusé.
> 
> En tout cas je me souviens clairement d'un film amputé de scènes il y a quelques mois.



BBM, c'est quoi ça? Black bien membré?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> BBM, c'est quoi ça? Black bien membré?



M'enfin ! Tu sais pas quand on est ? BBM = Bedit Baba Moël !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2008)

Black Bubule Metal ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on commence déjà par lui interdire de se teindre les cheveux comme une vieille pouffe, à Berlusconi


S'il n'avait fait que se faire teindre les cheveux....Il a fait bien pire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> S'il n'avait fait que se faire teindre les cheveux....Il a fait bien pire.



J'ai eu peur, j'ai cru que tu parlais de moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai eu peur, j'ai cru que tu parlais de moi


Ah ? Toi aussi, tu as des implants capillaires ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

*Pas de fautes dans le texte...* :rateau:

C'est pas Mackie qui l'a rédigé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Pas de fautes dans le texte...* :rateau:
> 
> C'est pas Mackie qui l'a rédigé...



si cé pour lir des fraz ékrit kom sa, sa raiform y peu sla foot o q


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Pas de fautes dans le texte...* :rateau:
> 
> C'est pas Mackie qui l'a rédigé...


Il faudrait juste expliquer à l'auteur de cet article qu'une réforme de l'orthographe ne peut se décréter d'en haut. D'ailleurs, chaque fois qu'on essaie de la faire ainsi, on échoue.
Une réforme de l'orthographe ne peut qu'entériner un usage pratiqué par la majorité des utilisateurs de la langue.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> si cé pour lir des fraz ékrit kom sa, sa raiform y peu sla foot o q





iDuck a dit:


> Il faudrait juste expliqué à l'auteur de cet article qu'une réforme de l'orthographe ne peut se décréter d'en haut. D'ailleurs, chaque fois qu'on essaie de la faire ainsi, on échoue.
> Une réforme de l'orthographe ne peut qu'entériner un usage pratiqué par la majorité des utilisateurs de la langue.



Tout à fait.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Décembre 2008)

Ça yest, Carla Bruni a été naturalisée française. Vous dites ? Vous vous en fez comme de lan 40 ? Ah bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ça yest, Carla Bruni a été naturalisée française. Vous dites ? Vous vous en fez comme de lan 40 ? Ah bon



Mariée avec un français. C'est normal.


----------



## duracel (12 Décembre 2008)

les castors trompent aussi énormement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> les castors trompent aussi énormement.





> Selon un porte-parole de la police, cette mésaventure aurait "empli de honte" les militants responsables de ce quiproquo.



Je ne vois pas pourquoi, il n'y avait pas de quiproquo, j'ai vérifié, les castors n'avaient pas obtenu d'autorisation administrative d'abattage pour ces arbres, c'était bien illégal !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

*Kerviel petit bras...* :rateau:

_En pleine crise financière, l'affaire ne pouvait pas plus mal tomber. Bernard Madoff, conseiller en investissement à New York et considéré comme étant une des légendes de Wall Street, a été arrêté, jeudi 11 décembre, et inculpé de fraude boursière pour avoir monté une fraude financière qui pourrait atteindre 50 milliards de dollars. Selon la Securities And Exchange Commission (SEC), le gendarme de la Bourse américaine, la fraude est "épique" et pourrait être l'une des plus importantes jamais perpétrées._


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2008)

Et toujours personne n'a mangé les 1 200 tonnes restantes... Syndrôme du nuage de Tchernobyl ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Kerviel petit bras...* :rateau:
> 
> _En pleine crise financière, l'affaire ne pouvait pas plus mal tomber. Bernard Madoff, conseiller en investissement à New York et considéré comme étant une des légendes de Wall Street, a été arrêté, jeudi 11 décembre, et inculpé de fraude boursière pour avoir monté une fraude financière qui pourrait atteindre 50 milliards de dollars. Selon la Securities And Exchange Commission (SEC), le gendarme de la Bourse américaine, la fraude est "épique" et pourrait être l'une des plus importantes jamais perpétrées._





Une cartouche de 9 mm Para revient à 0,19 &#8364;... Quelle économie...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2008)

Une bonne vielle corde salit moins


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Décembre 2008)

*Le ministre de linformation, Sikhanyiso Ndlovu, laffirme : lépidémie de choléra au Zimbabwe est causée par le gouvernement britannique* 

Lincurie de Mugabe ny est pour rien vous pensez bien


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Le ministre de l&#8217;information, Sikhanyiso Ndlovu, l&#8217;affirme : l&#8217;épidémie de choléra au Zimbabwe est causée par le gouvernement britannique*
> 
> L&#8217;incurie de Mugabe n&#8217;y est pour rien vous pensez bien



A une époque, je ne sais plus quel clone avait attribué l'épidémie de Sida aux USA. Le complot de l'étranger, ça marche toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

*Après les jambes, je vous fais le maillot ?*


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2008)

Et le Monde qui se met à faire des titres à la Libé

Tout fout le camp, ma bonn' dam'


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

*ayons une pensée émue...*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Décembre 2008)

> La Tribune de Genève




:affraid:, ptain, certains ont vraiment des lectures malsaines ici !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

Archimedes and the 2000-year-old computer


----------



## fredintosh (13 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Archimedes and the 2000-year-old computer



 Pfff ! C'est nul, y a même pas MSN !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Archimedes and the 2000-year-old computer


 MacGé existait donc déjà


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> MacGé existait donc déjà


Faut demander à Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

*mon pied: tu le veux où, mon pied ?* :casse:


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *mon pied: tu le veux où, mon pied ?* :casse:



C'est jubilatoire, incroyable, bravo à ce journaliste, on devrait lui donner une médaille. 
En fait il a fait là ce que une personne sur 3 dans le monde aurait voulu faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est jubilatoire, incroyable, bravo à ce journaliste, on devrait lui donner une médaille.
> En fait il a fait là ce que une personne sur 3 dans le monde aurait voulu faire.



Ça ne s'arrange pas, ton cas, à toi, hein ! :mouais:

Tu n'as pas encore compris que faire la bonne chose pour de mauvaises raisons, c'était aussi grave que faire la mauvaise chose pour de bonnes raisons ?

Ce que cet enfoiré de journaliste reproche à Bush, le grief le plus important, c'est que les américains ont permis à la majorité chiite d'Irak (et à quelques minorités, comme les kurdes) de sortir du quasi esclavage ou l'avait réduit la minorité sunnite.

Bien sûr, il ne l'exprime pas comme ça, mais regarde bien à quel organe de presse il appartient, c'est celui qui encourage les candidats au martyr sunnites à aller se faire sauter au milieu des rassemblements de chiites, les premiers visés par leurs exactions sont irakiens, pas américains, et ce qu'ils reprochent aux américains, c'est de leur mettre des bâtons dans les roues quand ils veulent massacrer leurs concitoyens !

Non, s'il y avait quelqu'un dans cette assemblée qui était pire que bush, c'était bien ce journaliste !


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne s'arrange pas, ton cas, à toi, hein ! :mouais:
> 
> Tu n'as pas encore compris que faire la bonne chose pour de mauvaises raisons, c'était aussi grave que faire la mauvaise chose pour de bonnes raisons ?
> 
> ...




Ouai bof, tu t'avances bcp je trouve, j'ai rien lu de tel, si tu dis vrai tu es alors mieux informé que les journalistes que j'ai pu lire ici et là depuis 6h du mat.



> L'incident aurait été comique si la guerre d'Irak n'avait été aussi tragique et sanglante. L'auteur de cet "attentat à la godasse", Muntadar al-Zaïdi, correspondant connu d'une chaîne de télévision locale, a perdu une partie de sa famille pendant la guerre et a lui-même été pris en otage par le passé. Selon le correspondant de la chaîne américaine ABC à Bagdad, Richard Engel, "il a pété les plombs". Il a aussi probablement fait ce que beaucoup d'Irakiens, d'Arabes et d'autres ont rêvé de faire sans en avoir l'occasion. Bush ne s'est pas démonté et a pris le parti de rire, annonçant que les projectiles utilisés étaient "de pointure 10".
> 
> Le point.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai bof, tu t'avances bcp je trouve, j'ai rien lu de tel, si tu dis vrai tu es alors mieux informé que les journalistes que j'ai pu lire ici et là depuis 6h du mat.



Ben t'as pas lu au bon endroit, il n'est pas journaliste de télévision, mais dans un journal extrémiste connu pour appeler régulièrement à la guerre sainte contre les chiites ! C'était dans l'article du lien de lemmy.


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben t'as pas lu au bon endroit, il n'est pas journaliste de télévision, mais dans un journal extrémiste connu pour appeler régulièrement à la guerre sainte contre les chiites ! C'était dans l'article du lien de lemmy.



AH BON ? 

Le lien de Lemmy renvoie aux titres du jour, si je clique sur l'article qui concerne cette affaire, je vois rien de ce que tu dis et surtout sous la photo je lis :



> Le président Bush évite une première chaussure envoyée par un *journaliste d'une chaîne arabe.* (REUTERS)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> AH BON ?
> 
> Le lien de Lemmy renvoie aux titres du jour, si je clique sur l'article qui concerne cette affaire, je vois rien de ce que tu dis et surtout sous la photo je lis :



Hier, le lien de lemmy renvoyait à un article plus détaillé, ou le titre du canard (pour ne pas dire "poulet") ayant accrédité ce journaliste pour la conférence de presse était donné précisément, en fouillant sur le site, tu devrais bien le retrouver !


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hier, le lien de lemmy renvoyait à un article plus détaillé, ou le titre du canard (pour ne pas dire "poulet") ayant accrédité ce journaliste pour la conférence de presse était donné précisément, en fouillant sur le site, tu devrais bien le retrouver !



Bah j'ai beau aller de lien en lien, c'est déjà assurément un journaliste télé, d'une chaîne qualifiée d'anti américaine sunite effectivement mais sinon rien n'évoque ce que tu affirmes alors bon...
Il a reproché à Bush d'avoir tué des milliers d'irakiens, ce qui est vrai.

"De la part des veuves, des orphelins et de *tous ceux* qui sont morts en Irak !"

Alors maintenant si tu as d'autres sources, n'hésite pas, car là c'est un peu nimp...


----------



## rizoto (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne s'arrange pas, ton cas, à toi, hein ! :mouais:
> 
> Tu n'as pas encore compris que faire la bonne chose pour de mauvaises raisons, c'était aussi grave que faire la mauvaise chose pour de bonnes raisons ?



Ca s'applique aussi a Bush et au gouvernement americain ce que tu dis la. 

Sinon, avoir le temps de lancer 2 chaussures sur l'un des hommes les mieux proteges du monde. C'est amusant...


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Alors maintenant si tu as d'autres sources, n'hésite pas, car là c'est un peu nimp...



en tout cas cette histoire est un bon coup de pub pour la chaîne de télévision du journaliste  :mouais:
suffit d'aller sur leur site pour se renseigner


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> suffit d'aller sur leur site pour se renseigner


Oui mais je ne lis pas larabe 
Quelquun peut-il traduire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah j'ai beau aller de lien en lien, c'est déjà assurément un journaliste télé, d'une chaîne qualifiée d'anti américaine sunite effectivement mais sinon rien n'évoque ce que tu affirmes alors bon...
> Il a reproché à Bush d'avoir tué des milliers d'irakiens, ce qui est vrai.
> 
> "De la part des veuves, des orphelins et de *tous ceux* qui sont morts en Irak !"
> ...



Les terroristes irakiens ont tués bien plus de leurs compatriotes que les américains, eux, ce ne sont pas des milliers, ce sont des dizaines de milliers, et ce ne sont pas des "dommages collatéraux", ce sont des cibles, quand ils se font sauter sur des marchés, devant des écoles ou dans des mosquées, ils ne s'en prennent pas aux combattants, mais bien à la population.

Les américains ne sont pas "blanc bleu", mais rien à voir avec eux !



rizoto a dit:


> Ca s'applique aussi a Bush et au gouvernement americain ce que tu dis la.



Sans doute, mais ça n'est pas le débat !


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les terroristes irakiens ont tués bien plus de leurs compatriotes que les américains, eux, ce ne sont pas des milliers, ce sont des dizaines de milliers, et ce ne sont pas des "dommages collatéraux", ce sont des cibles, quand ils se font sauter sur des marchés, devant des écoles ou dans des mosquées, ils ne s'en prennent pas aux combattants, mais bien à la population.



Certes, mais c'est quoi le rapport avec ce journaliste ? Où as-tu vu qu'il encourageait ou avait encouragé le terrorisme ? Parce qu'il est sunnite et journaliste pour une chaîne "anti-américaine" ? C'est un peu léger non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Certes, mais c'est quoi le rapport avec ce journaliste ? Où as-tu vu qu'il encourageait ou avait encouragé le terrorisme ? Parce qu'il est sunnite et journaliste pour une chaîne "anti-américaine" ? C'est un peu léger non ?



Le titre du journal cité par l'article sur lequel pointait le lien de lemmy hier est plus connu pour son "pan-sunnitisme" (ou, pour parler clair, son anti-chiitisme) que par son anti-américanisme.

Depuis, le journal s'est transformé en télévision &#8230; Inch Allah ! :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

L'inspecteur Derrick est mort


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'inspecteur Derrick est mort



Non !
Il restera vivant dans nos mémoires 

_(il n'est pas parti tout seul )_


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2008)

La taxe sur la vidéo en ligne sauterait, non le contrôle du CSA.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Sinon, avoir le temps de lancer 2 chaussures sur l'un des hommes les mieux proteges du monde. C'est amusant...



Et quels réflexes 

P.S. sinon lancer une chaussure sur quelqu'un est considéré comme une insulte grave là-bas


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

La réforme du lycée reportée d'un an


"[...], le ministère de l'éducation a officiellement annoncé le report d'un an de la réforme du lycée, qui s'appliquera ainsi à partir de la rentrée 2010 jusqu'à la rentrée 2012".

La mobilisation paie, on n'avait plus l'habitude. En tout cas, je suis tout à fait satisfait de constater que l'usage de la rue est encore une une forme d'expression qui s'entend et qui inquiète. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La mobilisation paie, on n'avait plus l'habitude. En tout cas, je suis tout à fait satisfait de constater que l'usage de la rue est encore une une forme d'expression qui s'entend et qui inquiète. :love:



Pas besoin de leur dire d'aller se faire voir chez les Grecs pour qu'ils se rendent compte que là bas les moutards foutaient un peu la merde...  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas besoin de leur dire d'aller se faire voir chez les Grecs pour qu'ils se rendent compte que là bas les moutards foutaient un peu la merde...  :love:



Mouahahaha  :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La réforme du lycée reportée d'un an
> 
> 
> "[...], le ministère de l'éducation a officiellement annoncé le report d'un an de la réforme du lycée, qui s'appliquera ainsi à partir de la rentrée 2010 jusqu'à la rentrée 2012".
> ...


C'est moins la mobilisation que le risque d'explosion sociale dans le contexte de crise actuel que redoute Sarko qui les a fait reculer. Mais ce n'est que partie remise.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais ce n'est que partie remise.




Heureusement !


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> Heureusement !



Parle pas de ce que tu connais pas toi, hein ! 
Et puis ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est qu'il y a plein d'arguments derrière... :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> Heureusement !



Puuuutain! Va falloir organiser un charter pour la Grèce...


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuutain! Va falloir organiser un charter pour la Grèce...



En aller simple...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Parle pas de ce que tu connais pas toi, hein !
> Et puis ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est qu'il y a plein d'arguments derrière... :sleep:





Pfiou... Mais ta gueule ! C'est incroyable ! Tout les "engagés" politiques ici sont convaincus que les autres n'y connaissent strictement rien !
J'suis loin d'être pour cette loin, j'suis entièrement pas d'accord avec ce qu'il dit, mais c'est franchement casse-couilles cette pseudo-supériorité !


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuutain! Va falloir organiser un charter pour la Grèce...


Pourquoi, y'a l'euthanasie en Grèce ?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pfiou... Mais ta gueule ! C'est incroyable ! Tout les "engagés" politiques ici sont convaincus que les autres n'y connaissent strictement rien !
> J'suis loin d'être pour cette loin, j'suis entièrement pas d'accord avec ce qu'il dit, mais c'est franchement casse-couilles cette pseudo-supériorité !



Ben tu vois ; au moins, tu fais bien partie des mieux placés pour en parler, de cette réforme.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2008)

Tu fait exprès :mouais:

J't'parle pas du tout de cette réforme ou de politique ; 
J'en ai juste ras-le-cul des gens qui sortent "toi t'y connait rien" ou des conneries du genre aux gens qui sont pas d'accord avec eux !
Sur la réforme je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais j'en ai marre que ça soit toi, P77, ou jptk prendre les gens de haut dès qu'on parle politique :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu fait exprès :mouais:
> 
> J't'parle pas du tout de cette réforme ou de politique ;
> J'en ai juste ras-le-cul des gens qui sortent "toi t'y connait rien" ou des conneries du genre aux gens qui sont pas d'accord avec eux !
> Sur la réforme je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais j'en ai marre que ça soit toi, P77, ou jptk prendre les gens de haut dès qu'on parle politique :hein:



Bon. Je t'ai répondu par MP en étoffant un peu mon propos.


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu fait exprès :mouais:
> 
> J't'parle pas du tout de cette réforme ou de politique ;
> J'en ai juste ras-le-cul des gens qui sortent "toi t'y connait rien" ou des conneries du genre aux gens qui sont pas d'accord avec eux !
> Sur la réforme je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, mais j'en ai marre que ça soit toi, P77, ou jptk prendre les gens de haut dès qu'on parle politique :hein:



Ah ta gueule. 
C'est ton complexe d'infériorité qui s'exprime c'est tout. Je te prends de haut quand je parle de zik aussi tu sais 

Il a bien raison de répondre ça à Lemmy, Julrou est certainement bien plus concerné par la réforme et lui il sait de quoi il parle parce qu'il s'est tout simplement documenté. Alors je comprends tout à fait qu'un simple, lapidaire et cynique "heureusement !" puisse faire chier, surtout quand il est tellement représentatif du dialogue social que le gouvernement entretien avec plaisir avec les acteurs sociaux de tous bords.


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2008)

Ah, mais vos gueules !

J'suis sûr que c'est un déviant de votre espèce qui a essayé de prendre d'assaut l'Elysée, à coups de Taser.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, mais vos gueules !
> 
> J'suis sûr que c'est un déviant de votre espèce qui a essayé de prendre d'assaut l'Elysée, à coups de Taser.



Encore un anarcho autonome qui a un dictionnaire chez lui


----------



## Chang (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Encore un anarcho autonome qui a un dictionnaire chez lui



C'est quoi le rapport avec un dictionnaire ??? 

:mouais:​ 
C'est au taser quil l'a attaque ... pas au dictionnaire ... JPTK, t'as rien compris encore ... insupportable ... penible, faut tout lui expliquer. 

Apres il s'emballe dans ses baskets equitables et son battement d'aile nous enerve le papillon. Resultat, Tintin manque d'y balancer des paves sur le zinc ... 

C'est le souk dans ce bar des que ca cause politik, j'aimerai pas y passer le balai apres ...


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec un dictionnaire ???
> 
> :mouais:​
> C'est au taser quil l'a attaque ... pas au dictionnaire ...



T'es sûr ?? :mouais:



Nan mais les anarcho autonomes ils lisent des livres, comme à Tarnac, des dico aussi donc je pense, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît. Les RG ont d'ailleurs dressé une liste des lecteurs en France, et donc une liste qui regroupe ces anarchos autonomes avérés ou non, et donc donc des terroristes qui n'aiment pas les trains qui vont trop vite.

C'est du moins ma conclusion, je vais d'ailleurs continuer d'appeler la police pour dénoncer les gens que je vois lire


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le titre du journal cité par l'article sur lequel pointait le lien de lemmy hier est plus connu pour son "pan-sunnitisme" (ou, pour parler clair, son anti-chiitisme) que par son anti-américanisme.
> 
> Depuis, le journal s'est transformé en télévision &#8230; Inch Allah ! :mouais:




Ouai comme quoi faut recouper un peu ses infos afin de ne pas raconter n'importe quoi ! 



> Même si le jeune journaliste - il est âgé de 29 ans - *est lui-même chiite*, il a reçu l&#8217;hommage des sunnites.



Libé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai comme quoi faut recouper un peu ses infos afin de ne pas raconter n'importe quoi !



Je vais quand même te faire remarquer deux choses :

1) au départ, nous avions la même info

2) Les premiers à reprocher à Bush ses veuves et orphelins me paraissent mal placés pour le faire, étant eux mêmes responsables de bien plus de victimes irakiennes que lui. Bien sûr, eux laissent sans doute moins de veuves et d'orphelins que lui, vu qu'ils tuent par familles entières, alors qu'en général, les victimes des américains meurent les armes à la main !

Ne t'y trompe pas, je ne prends pas la défense de Bush, mais ce qui me hérisse, c'est que les plus véhéments à lui reprocher son "invasion" de l'Irak le font principalement parce que s'il n'était pas resté après la chute de Saddam, c'est eux qui auraient pu prendre les commandes afin d'instaurer un régime "Saddam bis". Les américains les ont empêché de tyranniser tranquillement, avec les mêmes objectifs que les américains, sauf qu'avec eux, il ne serait même pas resté de miettes pour le peuple irakien !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Oui bon ben t'as tort quoi !


----------



## duracel (16 Décembre 2008)

A propos de nos ultra gauchos dangereux lecteurs de livres avec des mots et pas trop d'images.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

En Russie c'est top aussi...



> MOSCOU Le gouvernement russe a élaboré un projet de loi élargissant la notion de trahison, a appris lundi l'AFP auprès de députés, une mesure que juristes et opposants dénoncent comme un nouveau renforcement de l'arsenal répressif du pouvoir.
> 
> La trahison y est présentée comme "un acte dirigé contre la sécurité de la Fédération de Russie, y compris son ordre constitutionnel, sa souveraineté et son intégrité territoriale et étatique", selon une copie du texte transmise à l'AFP par des membres de la Douma, chambre basse du Parlement.
> 
> ...



Source.


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En Russie c'est top aussi...




c'est sûr que basculer du tsarisme au communisme, puis du communisme à l'ultra-libéralisme, avec systématiquement le culte du chef suprême et aucun petit passage d'un semblant de vie démocratique &#8230; c'est plutôt rigide dira-t-on


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est ton complexe d'infériorité qui s'exprime c'est tout.



Complexe de *supériorité*, merci


----------



## rizoto (16 Décembre 2008)

Internet c'est le mal


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Internet c'est le mal



Et toujours rien sur un apprentissage ou quelques formations... Ce n'est pas les profs en l'état actuel de leur aversion/méconnaissance d'internet pour quelques-uns (c'est mon jour de bonté...) qui risque de faire avancer les choses. 
D'autre part, le boulot de la police n'est pas le boulot du CSA... Bon, c'est sûr, si le CSA s'en mêle, au vu de la façon dont il va être nommé, celui qui va se moquer du pouvoir en utilisant quelque image du Président, ou de Madame, risque de passer un sale moment :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Gros score au concours de balon pour S Govou


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2008)

La loi n'est pas la même pour tous


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Internet c'est le mal



ce qui est dangereux avec internet c'est que des types comme lui peuvent s'exprimer librement  
on ne sait pas si il pratique le sophisme ou la connerie, on hésite.
tous ces "méchants" qu'il veut bouter hors d'internet, toute la merde et la bêtise qui se déverse certes sur le web, tout cela vient simplement du monde _réel_


----------



## rizoto (16 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> ce qui est dangereux avec internet c'est que des types comme lui peuvent s'exprimer librement
> on ne sait pas si il pratique le sophisme ou la connerie, on hésite.
> tous ces "méchants" qu'il veut bouter hors d'internet, toute la merde et la bêtise qui se déverse certes sur le web, tout cela vient simplement du monde _réel_



Un petite citation du même type :mouais: sur un autre sujet deja evoque


> _«Moi je souhaite quon aille même sans doute un peu plus loin»,_ sur _«la question de la détection précoce des comportements»,_ a-t-il ajouté. _«Cela a été noté dans beaucoup de rapports. On dit quil faut le faire dès lâge de trois ans pour être efficace.»_
> _«Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, donc je ne déterminerai pas à quel âge il faut le faire»,_ mais _«quand vous détectez chez un enfant très jeune, à la garderie, quil a un comportement violent, cest le servir, cest lui être utile à lui que de mettre en place une politique de prévention tout de suite»,_ a expliqué le député des Hauts-de-Seine.
> _«Si on veut éviter davoir à appliquer le pénal très tôt, il faut essayer de faire de la prévention, il faut accompagner ces enfants dont on voit quils sont en train de partir sur un mauvais chemin.»
> _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et toujours rien sur un apprentissage ou quelques formations... Ce n'est pas les profs en l'état actuel de leur aversion/méconnaissance d'internet pour quelques-uns (c'est mon jour de bonté...) qui risque de faire avancer les choses.
> D'autre part, le boulot de la police n'est pas le boulot du CSA... Bon, c'est sûr, si le CSA s'en mêle, au vu de la façon dont il va être nommé, celui qui va se moquer du pouvoir en utilisant quelque image du Président, ou de Madame, risque de passer un sale moment :affraid:


Le CSA qui n'a jamais été réellement indépendant et n'a jamais réellement choisi le président de France Télévision et dont on a préféré lui enlever ce pouvoir de décision pour le remettre entre les mains du président de la république plutôt que d'engager une réforme du mode de désignation de ses membres qui lui donnerait une réelle indépendance et un réel pouvoir de décision.
Donc mettre Internet sous le contrôle du CSA, vous voyez ce que ça veut dire.

D'ailleurs, même sans ça, vouloir contrôler Internet, c'est mission impossible. Ou alors on fait comme en Chine mais je ne pense que la Chine soit un exemple à suivre.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Décembre 2008)

*Des pains dexplosif trouvés dans un grand magasin parisien*


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Des pains dexplosif trouvés dans un grand magasin parisien*




C'est signé !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Des pains dexplosif trouvés dans un grand magasin parisien*


Ca fout un peu les jetons mais apparemment ce n'était pas destiné à exploser. Alors qu'est-ce que ça faisait là, l'enquête le dira sans doute.

Quant à la revendication, il faut se garder de toute conclusion hâtive.


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Des pains dexplosif trouvés dans un grand magasin parisien*



eh jptkp ! t'as oublié ton sac à dos dans les chiottes du Printemps


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est signé !!


Cest donc ça !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> eh jptkp ! t'as oublié ton sac à dos dans les chiottes du Printemps



c'est ignoble d'attaquer ainsi un de tes petits "camarades" (sic) 

en réalité, c'est un coup de NS pour détourner l'attention... :rateau:


(_c'est GWB qui lui a refilé la recette_) ​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> D'ailleurs, même sans ça, vouloir contrôler Internet, c'est mission impossible.


Ouais, moi une fois j'ai envoyé une lettre au Directeur d'Internet eh ben j'ai jamais eu de réponse!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ou alors on fait comme en Chine mais je ne pense que la Chine soit un exemple à suivre.



Ah ?


----------



## two (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, moi une fois j'ai envoyé une lettre au Directeur d'Internet eh ben j'ai jamais eu de réponse!



tu voulais lui demander quoi? un acces illimité aux webcams des jeunes filles de ton quartier?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

two a dit:


> tu voulais lui demander quoi? un acces illimité aux webcams des jeunes filles de ton quartier?


Nan je voulais dénoncer l'utra-gauchiste bio JPTK


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan je voulais dénoncer l'utra-gauchiste bio JPTK



en baskets équitables, bien sûr


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan je voulais dénoncer l'utra-gauchiste bio JPTK



POURRI CRAMÉ JE VAIS TOUT RACONTER AU SUJET DES VIDEOS QUE TU AS CHEZ TOI !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Fab'Fab a dit:


> en baskets équitables, bien sûr



Et écologiques s'il te plaît, je l'ai payé cher mon caoutchouc d'arbre


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> POURRI CRAMÉ JE VAIS TOUT RACONTER AU SUJET DES VIDEOS QUE TU AS CHEZ TOI !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ils sont venus à pied ou on te les a amené en voilier?
parce que si ils ont été importés par bateau ou par avion, c'est plus écolo du tout


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et ils sont venus à pied ou on te les a amené en voilier?
> parce que si ils ont été importés par bateau ou par avion, c'est plus écolo du tout



Ah oui c'est vrai j'ai oublié qu'il fallait faire 100 % parfait pour que ça soit bien. Tu as raison, mieux vaut faire 100 % pourri 

Nan mais en fait elles sont livrés par zeppelin, direct au domicile, c'est bon ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et ils sont venus à pied ou on te les a amené en voilier?
> parce que si ils ont été importés par bateau ou par avion, c'est plus écolo du tout



Il recycle le latex de ses capotes


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il recycle le latex de ses capotes



Le plus dur c'est de les repasser


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais en fait elles sont livrés par zeppelin, direct au domicile, c'est bon ?



Là c'est la grande classe 
des livraisons en zeppelin c'est beau, mais le ciel risque d'être bien chargé au-dessus de Rungis


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Là c'est la grande classe
> des livraisons en zeppelin c'est beau, mais le ciel risque d'être bien chargé au-dessus de Rungis



Ça pourrait servir aussi pour la foire du trône


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Internet c'est le mal



...et Christine Albanel est favorable à la régulation du Web par le CSA.

Etonnant, non?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Décembre 2008)

bon appétit, bien sûr


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Décembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon appétit, bien sûr




Encore un gaucho à tout les coups


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

Merde y a pas la vidéo sur youtube je suis déçu. Un fan de Hannibal lecter ?
J'espère qu'il a pris des frites avec tout ça...

Heureusement qu'il reste l'humour... bordel y en a on se demande ce qu'il leur passe par la tête quand même... je voudrais bien voir la gueule de la famille quand même :mouais:


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

quand l'appétit va tout va


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ...et Christine Albanel est favorable à la régulation du Web par le CSA.
> 
> Etonnant, non?



Aussitôt dit aussitôt fait...

Les députés font du CSA le gendarme de la publicité sur internet.


----------



## Chang (17 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Encore un gaucho à tout les coups



Alors avec ou sans dictionnaire ? 

Non parce que j'essaie toujours de comprendre le lien ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

Car il semble que sa mémoire lui joue des tours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Car il semble que sa mémoire lui joue des tours


De toutes les séries existantes ou ayant existé, Columbo est une de mes préférées.

C'est vraiment moche ce qu'il lui arrive.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

Les supporters n'ont pas de cerveau


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les supporters n'ont pas de cerveau



Normal, s'ils en avaient un, ils ne seraient pas supporters


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

Arthur Achète Ouï FM


:mouais:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arthur Achète Ouï FM
> 
> 
> :mouais:



mais que va devenir la radio rock  ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> De toutes les séries existantes ou ayant existé, Columbo est une de mes préférées...



Je sais pas pourquoi... mais je l'aurais parié...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arthur Achète Ouï FM
> 
> 
> :mouais:


Le pire, c'est ça :



> l'animateur Arthur relancera en janvier le jeu «À prendre ou à laisser»,



:mouais:


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2008)

C'est jeu avec les boites a ouvrir?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arthur Achète Ouï FM
> 
> 
> :mouais:





> Après le lancement du site Mageneration.com



Outch ! :affraid: C'est pas passé loin !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Le pire, c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais:



_- C'est qui "Arthur" ? 
- Le mec qui fait de la télé... 
- Je vois pas ?! 
-... heu, le mec qui fait de la radio...  
- Non, toujours pas !?  
-.... Heu... le gros blaireau qui vient de se faire jeter pas Estelle, la belle Estelle...  :rateau:
- Ha ok... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: ... Estelle... il y a des photos d'elle à poil sur le net ??
-... heu non... hélas... 
-.... salope !   



_


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> _- C'est qui "Arthur" ?
> - Le mec qui fait de la télé...
> - Je vois pas ?!
> -... heu, le mec qui fait de la radio...
> ...



Et qui est-elle, Estelle ?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> De toutes les séries existantes ou ayant existé, Columbo est une de mes préférées.
> 
> C'est vraiment moche ce qu'il lui arrive.


+1

J'ai l'intégrale en DVD (35) de la série Navré pour lui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> _- C'est qui "Arthur" ?
> - Le mec qui fait de la télé...
> - Je vois pas ?!
> -... heu, le mec qui fait de la radio...
> ...


- C''est qui "Arthur" ? 
- le mec qui présente le jeu le plus con qu'on ait inventé, degré zéro du jeu télé, aucun intérêt, nul à chier.
- Et c'est quoi le problème ? 
- Ben, depuis qu'il avait arrêté ce jeu à la con, ça faisait une merde en moins à la télé. Et là, il nous le remet. :mouais:
- Ah OK.


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2008)

Ah non !  Je suis pas d'accord, le fils Castaldi fait au moins aussi bien dans le minable qu'Arthur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

*mais j'veux gagner plus!*


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *mais j'veux gagner plus!*


Pour poster moins ici :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> - C''est qui "Arthur" ?
> - le mec qui présente le jeu le plus con qu'on ait inventé, degré zéro du jeu télé, aucun intérêt, nul à chier.
> - Et c'est quoi le problème ?
> - Ben, depuis qu'il avait arrêté ce jeu à la con, ça faisait une merde en moins à la télé. Et là, il nous le remet. :mouais:
> - Ah OK.



T'exagere, ce jeu demande beaucoup de reflexion et fait appel a des mecanismes de raisonnement avancés. 

Ce qui est affolant, c'est que des gens regardent ... C'est le degré zéro de l'humanité :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *mais j'veux gagner plus!*



Et à part travailler, ils veulent que les peuples fassent quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2008)

Que "les peuples" la ferment !...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Que "les peuples" la ferment !...



Oui ; c'est pratique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2008)

Quand on vous disait que le but n'était pas de donner l'argent de la publicité du service publique aux chaînes privées. La preuve : double coupure publicitaire pendant les films ! Je cite : "Elle autorise les chaînes privées à opérer *une seconde coupure publicitaire, par tranche de 30 minutes*. Un décret autorisera par ailleurs au *1er janvier le passage de 6 minutes à 9 minutes de publicité par heure* sur les chaînes hertziennes."


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2008)

Somnambulisme électronique et rêves luxueux..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Somnambulisme électronique et rêves luxueux..



... et luxurieux :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qui est-elle, Estelle ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (17 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *mon pied: tu le veux où, mon pied ?* :casse:


Maintenant c'est au tour des Marines US de se faire jeter des chaussures :rateau:

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/63/20081217/tod-et-maintenant-c-est-au-tour-des-mari-366b5ef.html


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Je savais qu'on pouvait compter sur toi pour de l'actu, de la vrai mon jp....  

Ptain la saaaloooooooopeeeee :love:   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'y déboîterais bien le bassin!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Décembre 2008)

Aussi poet que JPmiss à tes heures ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

*le choc des images...*


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *le choc des images...*



Ben voilà. Fallait pas toucher.


----------



## Ax6 (18 Décembre 2008)

'Tin à chaque fois que je viens sur cette page, je tombe nez à nez avec Estelle 

Sinon j'ai rien compris...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> 'Tin à chaque fois que je viens sur cette page, je tombe nez à nez avec Estelle


Il y a pire comme rencontre 



Ax6 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai rien compris...


Rien pigé non plus


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2008)

Quand le site de Frédéric Lefebvre "pille" PC INpact et Snut.


----------



## boodou (18 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand le site de Frédéric Lefebvre "pille" PC INpact et Snut.





pourquoi ne suis-je pas étonné ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> pourquoi ne suis-je pas étonné ?



Parce que tu as un mauvais fond ?


----------



## boodou (18 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que tu as un mauvais fond ?



peut-être bien


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

Fleury-Mérogis comme si vous y étiez


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2008)

Obama - Bush, même combat ?



> Le président élu des Etats-Unis a choisi le révérend Rick Warren, qui compare le mariage gay à l'inceste et l'avortement à l'holocauste, pour prononcer une prière lors de son investiture.


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Obama - Bush, même combat ?



bah en politique c'est ce qu'on appelle chez nous _l'ouverture_ non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Fleury-Mérogis comme si vous y étiez


J'ai vu les images à la télé ce matin et je me demande comment on peut laisser des gens - fussent-ils prisonniers - vivre dans des conditions aussi déplorables. :mouais:


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai vu les images à la télé ce matin et je me demande comment on peut laisser des gens - fussent-ils prisonniers - vivre dans des conditions aussi déplorables. :mouais:



Je ne sais pas _comment_ on peut, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que _on_ le fait  le _on_ c'est nous tous en tant que société


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

*petits meurtres entre amis...*   

n'est pas "bling-bling" qui veut !


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Je ne sais pas _comment_ on peut, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que _on_ le fait &#8230; le _on_ c'est nous tous en tant que société



Hum hum, c'est vrai que c'est inadmissible ce genre de choses, ces pauvres tueurs, terroristes etc... etc... qui n'ont rien fait pour mériter cela, regardez l'état des douches, pourquoi les gardiens jettent-ils des détritus dedans (oups se sont les détenus eux-même qui font ça), pourquoi ne leur mettons pas du beau carrelage tout neuf, de la tapisserie intissée, pourquoi les travaux de rénovations prévus ne se termineront qu'en 2012. Tiens on devrait même les remettre en liberté le temps des travaux...

Le jour ou quelqu'un aura fait du mal à votre famille, ou a un ami, ôté la vie d'un proche, on verra si vous vous insurgerez à propos des conditions de sa détention...
Bizarrement, les conditions de vie des SDF dans les centres d'accueil soulève moins les foules...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Hum hum, c'est vrai que c'est inadmissible ce genre de choses, ces pauvres tueurs, terroristes etc... etc... qui n'ont rien fait pour mériter cela, regardez l'état des douches, pourquoi les gardiens jettent-ils des détritus dedans, pourquoi ne leur mettons pas du beau carrelage tout neuf, de la tapisserie intissée, pourquoi les travaux de rénovations prévus ne se termineront qu'en 2012. Tiens on devrait même les remettre en liberté le temps des travaux...
> 
> Le jour ou quelqu'un aura fait du mal à votre famille, ou a un ami, on verra si vous vous insurgerez à propos des conditions de sa détention...
> Bizarrement, les conditions de vie des SDF dans les centres d'accueil soulève moins les foules...



Arrête je vais vomir... :sick:  Tu penses sérieusement que tout ceux qui sont en prison sont des terroristes? Tu crois que les traiter comme des animaux (ou pire) va les rendre meilleurs à leur sortie?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Arrête je vais vomir... :sick:  Tu penses sérieusement que tout ceux qui sont en prison sont des terroristes? Tu crois que les traiter comme des animaux (ou pire) va les rendre meilleurs à leur sortie?



Je n'ai qu'une chose à redire :



Ax6 a dit:


> *Le jour ou quelqu'un aura fait du mal à votre famille, ou a un ami, ôté la vie d'un proche, on verra si vous vous insurgerez à propos des conditions de sa détention...*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'une chose à redire :



Moi aussi :



> La peine de mort? J'étais contre avant, je ne vois pas pourquoi je changerais d'avis.
> 
> Carine Russo


Apparemment tu as vécu un drame personnel, j'en suis désolé mais il ne faut pas confondre justice et vengeance.


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

C'est vrai, la justice envoi certaines personnes en prison pour les punir leurs actes. Quelle est la punition dans : les envoyer à l'hôtel tout frais payé, nourri, loger, blanchi, pendant que d'autres personnes qui ne l'ont pas forcément mérité, mais qui par un coup du sort se retrouvent à creuver de faim et de froid sur le trottoir...



> La *vengeance* est un acte d&#8217;attaque d'un premier acteur contre un second, motivée par une action antérieure du second, perçue comme négative (concurrence ou agression) par le premier.


Je ne commets aucun acte de vengeance à ne pas m'insurger de l'état de la prison (qui est devenue comme ça en partie à cause des détenus)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

Cela dit, je remarque tout de même une chose dans les images qu'ont montré ce film : en ce qui concerne la vétusté des locaux, le surpeuplement, etc &#8230; rien à dire, mais les douches (entre autres) remplies de détritus, ils veulent quoi, les détenus ? Qu'on réquisitionne des passants pris au hasard dans la rue pour venir nettoyer leurs cochonneries ? 

Ça me rappelle ce type, à Limoges, qui rentrait le soir*, bourré, dans son HLM, urinait dans le hall au passage, quand il n'y gerbait pas, et se plaignait le lendemain de l'OPAC qui n'envoyait pas assez souvent les équipes de nettoyages, ce qui fait que "ça puait la pisse et le vomi dans les escaliers" !


(*) Pas tous les soirs, hein, seulement 4 ou 5 par semaine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est vrai, la justice envoi certaines personnes en prison pour les punir leurs actes. Quelle est la punition dans : les envoyer à l'hôtel tout frais payé, nourri, loger, blanchi, pendant que d'autres personnes qui ne l'ont pas forcément mérité, mais qui par un coup du sort se retrouvent à creuver de faim et de froid sur le trottoir...



Je suis désolé mais il s'agit de deux problèmes différents, dans une société démocratique on traite les prisonniers dignement (pas besoin d'un palace comme tu le sous-entends), on ne les fait pas vivre à 5 dans une pièce pour 2, on leur fourni un WC, etc. Et surtout, surtout, on essaie de les réinsérer pour ne pas qu'ils sortent plus mauvais qu'ils n'y sont rentrés.

Pour les sans-abris, ok c'est triste mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet...

P.S. : j'ai pas encore vu le reportage, mais c'est pareil chez nous dans certaines prisons...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> dans une société démocratique ont traite les prisonniers dignement



Comme eux ont traités dignement leurs victimes...

Je ne parle pas de peine de mort, je parle de 402 millions d'euros débloqué pour que des tueurs, des violeurs, vivent dans des conditions beaucoup plus acceptable que des personnes ayant tout perdu sans rien avoir demandé. 

Alors le rapport entre ça et les sans-abris, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas logés à la même enseigne... (et c'est le cas de le dire)


----------



## rizoto (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est vrai, la justice envoi certaines personnes en prison pour les punir leurs actes. Quelle est la punition dans : les envoyer à l'hôtel tout frais payé, nourri, loger, blanchi, pendant que d'autres personnes qui ne l'ont pas forcément mérité, mais qui par un coup du sort se retrouvent à creuver de faim et de froid sur le trottoir...
> 
> Je ne commets aucun acte de vengeance à ne pas m'insurger de l'état de la prison (qui est devenue comme ça en partie à cause des détenus)



Tu melanges tout... Quel est le rôle de la prison a ton avis?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

Punir les méchants (?), faire en sorte qu'ils y repensent à deux fois avant de tuer quelqu'un... 

et toi, ton avis ? leur donner un certain confort, pour qu'ils se disent, bah tiens c'est pas si grave que ça de tuer, je peux bien rester 10 ans dans un établissement tout frais payé, au chaud, avec de la nourriture tout les jours, et un peu de déco (et une femme de ménage)... ?


----------



## rizoto (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Comme eux ont traités dignement leurs victimes...
> 
> Je ne parle pas de peine de mort, je parle de 402 millions d'euros débloqué pour que des tueurs, des violeurs, vivent dans des conditions beaucoup plus acceptable que des personnes ayant tout perdu sans rien avoir demandé.
> 
> Alors le rapport entre ça et les sans-abris, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas logés à la même enseigne... (et c'est le cas de le dire)



C'est vrai les prisons sont essentiellement remplis de tueurs et de violeurs ... Tu oublies tout les petits delinquants...

Tu dis ne pas t'insurger ! Donc si on suit ton raisonnement, un prisonnier doit faire subir le pire....

Temoignages



Ax6 a dit:


> Punir les méchants (?), faire en sorte qu'ils y repensent à deux fois avant de tuer quelqu'un...
> 
> et toi, ton avis ? leur donner un certain confort, pour qu'ils se disent, bah tiens c'est pas si grave que ça de tuer, je peux bien rester 10 ans dans un établissement tout frais payé, au chaud, avec de la nourriture tout les jours, et un peu de déco... ?



N'importe quoi... C'est bien connu, la prison c'est tellement bien qu'on en redemande. 

Oui Il est normal que les prisonniers aient un certain confort ! Oui il est normal de pouvoir se laver tout les jours, et oui il est normal de pouvoir manger tous les jours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Hum hum, c'est vrai que c'est inadmissible ce genre de choses, ces pauvres tueurs, terroristes etc... etc... qui n'ont rien fait pour mériter cela, regardez l'état des douches, pourquoi les gardiens jettent-ils des détritus dedans (oups se sont les détenus eux-même qui font ça), pourquoi ne leur mettons pas du beau carrelage tout neuf, de la tapisserie intissée, pourquoi les travaux de rénovations prévus ne se termineront qu'en 2012. Tiens on devrait même les remettre en liberté le temps des travaux...
> 
> Le jour ou quelqu'un aura fait du mal à votre famille, ou a un ami, ôté la vie d'un proche, on verra si vous vous insurgerez à propos des conditions de sa détention...
> Bizarrement, les conditions de vie des SDF dans les centres d'accueil soulève moins les foules...


Tu dirais quoi si on t'y mettais dans cette prison, même à tort ?

Tu sais : c'est très facile de se retrouver à tort en prison. Souviens-toi de l'affaire d'Outreau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Punir les méchants (?), faire en sorte qu'ils y repensent à deux fois avant de tuer quelqu'un...
> 
> et toi, ton avis ? leur donner un certain confort, pour qu'ils se disent, bah tiens c'est pas si grave que ça de tuer, je peux bien rester 10 ans dans un établissement tout frais payé, au chaud, avec de la nourriture tout les jours, et un peu de déco (et une femme de ménage)... ?


Parce que tu crois que de les faire vivre dans des conditions indignes va les faire réfléchir ? Au contraire, ils sont avoir encore plus la haine.

Je ne dis pas de faire des prisons des palaces mais des conditions de détentions dignes, surtout au pays des droits de l'homme, me semblent un minimum.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Comme eux ont traités dignement leurs victimes...
> 
> Je ne parle pas de peine de mort, je parle de 402 millions d'euros débloqué pour que des tueurs, des violeurs, vivent dans des conditions beaucoup plus acceptable que des personnes ayant tout perdu sans rien avoir demandé.
> 
> Alors le rapport entre ça et les sans-abris, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas logés à la même enseigne... (et c'est le cas de le dire)



Et bien je te souhaite de ne jamais aller en prison, que tu sois innocent (ben oui l'erreur judiciaire ça existe), coupable, ou en attente d'un jugement, parce qu'avec des propos comme ça... 

Tu penses vraiment que la majorité des personnes dans les prisons sont des tueurs ou des violeurs? Je ne connais pas les chiffres mais ça m'étonnerait beaucoup... Ça me fait bien marrer cette dérive sécuritaire... Chez nous il y a à peu près 30 meurtres par an qui sont commis alors que des centaines de personnes meurent dans les accidents de la circulation. Mais bon, le meurtre, ça frappe plus...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est malheureux, on y vit mal, mais l'ont-ils pas voulu ? n'ont-ils rien fait pour en arriver là ?

Qu'une personne innocente s'y retrouve pour un mauvais jugement, c'est inacceptable, mais pour une personne qui transgresse une, voire plusieurs lois, en sachant très bien ou ses actes peuvent mener... 

C'est une punition, plus la chose que l'on fait est mal, plus on y reste longtemps... Comme je l'ai dit, en sortant de là, ils y réfléchiront peut-être à deux fois avant de recommencer.

La seule chose que je dis, c'est que je ne me minerai pas pour les conditions des détenus, parce que je n'y peux rien à mon niveau, et parce que lorsqu'on a subit certains actes, on ne peut pas se dire, tiens faudrait peut-être leur permettre de bien vivre (Les gens qui subissent leurs actes, mettent parfois des années à s'en remettre)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je remarque tout de même une chose dans les images qu'ont montré ce film : en ce qui concerne la vétusté des locaux, le surpeuplement, etc  rien à dire, mais les douches (entre autres) remplies de détritus, ils veulent quoi, les détenus ? Qu'on réquisitionne des passants pris au hasard dans la rue pour venir nettoyer leurs cochonneries ?
> 
> Ça me rappelle ce type, à Limoges, qui rentrait le soir*, bourré, dans son HLM, urinait dans le hall au passage, quand il n'y gerbait pas, et se plaignait le lendemain de l'OPAC qui n'envoyait pas assez souvent les équipes de nettoyages, ce qui fait que "ça puait la pisse et le vomi dans les escaliers" !
> 
> ...


Avec ou sans détritus (qu'on pourrait leur faire ramasser), les douches ont l'air très sommaires.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et bien je te souhaite de ne jamais aller en prison, que tu sois innocent (ben oui l'erreur judiciaire ça existe), coupable, ou en attente d'un jugement, parce qu'avec des propos comme ça...
> 
> Tu penses vraiment que la majorité des personnes dans les prisons sont des tueurs ou des violeurs? Je ne connais pas les chiffres mais ça m'étonnerait beaucoup... Ça me fait bien marrer cette dérive sécuritaire... Chez nous il y a à peu près 30 meurtres par an qui sont commis alors que des centaines de personnes meurent dans les accidents de la circulation. Mais bon, le meurtre, ça frappe plus...


La peine est prononcée par le juge d'instruction qui condamne à x années de prisons. A quoi bon aller en rajouter une 2e qui sera en plus totalement inefficace ?

Et tu ne m'as pas répondu : que dirais-tu si on te plaçait à tort dans cette prison ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit, en sortant de là, ils y réfléchiront peut-être à deux fois avant de recommencer.



Toutes les enquêtes des criminologues prouvent le contraire, et c'est encore pire dans les pays où la peine de mort est appliquée. Il faut absolument un programme de réinsertion adapté à la personne.

Maintenant, il y a des personnes qui ne devraient jamais sortir comme les psychopathes (inguérissables) mais ce n'est pas une raison pour les traiter eux-aussi comme des bêtes.


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

Et bien je ne dirai rien, j'en mourrai peut-être, mais là on dévies sur un autre sujet, les erreurs judiciaires...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et tu ne m'as pas répondu : que dirais-tu si on te plaçait à tort dans cette prison ?



Mais heu... Je ne t'ai rien fait moi... :rose: Pourquoi tu t'en prends ainsi à moi?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Toutes les enquêtes des criminologues prouvent le contraire, et c'est encore pire dans les pays où la peine de mort est appliquée. Il faut absolument un programme de réinsertion adapté à la personne.
> 
> Maintenant, il y a des personnes qui ne devraient jamais sortir comme les psychopathes (inguérissables) mais ce n'est pas une raison pour les traiter eux-aussi comme des bêtes.




Alors si la prison ne change rien, autant libérer tout les prisonniers, et attendre que les plus forts survivent... Ne les laissons pas dans ces conditions.

Personne n'a rien à proposer d'autre pour régler le problème de criminalité et d'insécurité, l'état finance les prisons pour tenter de les rendre plus vivable... Je ne vais donc pas verser une larme, ni me préoccuper plus de personnes en font baver à des familles entières, qui n'ont rien demandées.


----------



## rizoto (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Alors si la prison ne change rien, autant libérer tout les prisonniers, et attendre que les plus forts survivent... Ne les laissons pas dans ces conditions.



la prison n'apporte rien en terme de recul sur l'acte commis et sur la reinsertion. 

Le but est de mettre a l'ecart les individus capable de nuire. Pas de les transformer en animaux ...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est une punition, plus la chose que l'on fait est mal, plus on y reste longtemps... Comme je l'ai dit, en sortant de là, ils y réfléchiront peut-être à deux fois avant de recommencer.



La vocation de la justice est réparatrice. C'est quelque-chose de fondamental. Elle punit un coupable en l'envoyant en prison, dans un premier temps, et ensuite en faisant en sorte si possible de le réinsérer dans la société. Lui mettre par contre le nez dans la merde à longueur de journées, ne fera qu'aviver des tensions, et ne réparera en tout cas pas les crimes commis.

C'est uniquement une réponse aux instincts primaires de ceux qui souhaitent que la justice fasse acte de vengeance (la loi du Talion en somme). C'est compréhensible, mais c'est un sentiment qu'il faut savoir dépasser.

Nos démocraties ont dépassé cette étape. Y revenir serait un triste retour en arrière...


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Alors si la prison ne change rien, autant libérer tout les prisonniers, et attendre que les plus forts survivent... Ne les laissons pas dans ces conditions.


À court d'arguments ?!... 

Ben voilà...
WebO résume bien le "problème"...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Je me suis peut-être mal fait comprendre : je voulais dire que *dans les prisons*, il devrait y avoir des programmes de réinsertion. Il y a aussi d'autres formes de peine comme le bracelet électronique qui permettent d'éviter le surpeuplement si la personne n'est pas considérée comme dangereuse.


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> À court d'arguments ?!...




Oui, mais bon j'y réfléchis, je prends les mots des uns et des autres, peut-être que je penserai différemment lorsque je serait en prison pour tous vous avoir tué 

... ou alors j'y penserai peut-être lorsque je serait moins aigris par certains événements récents...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Nos démocraties ont dépassé cette étape. Y revenir serait un triste retour en arrière...



En même temps, dépasser cette étape, pour créer un autre problème (de surpopulation des prisons, de dérapages et de manque d'argent et d'effectif) du coup, justement, faut-il pas mieux chercher à redéfinir tout le système plutôt que de s'engluer dans quelque chose qui au final ne fonctionne que trop mal.


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

Eh bien ça fait réagir mon p'tit lien sur l'état des prisons françaises ! 

Je suis d'accord avec toi Ax6, quelqu'un qui a commis un délit doit être puni, surtout les délits grave que tu évoques (braquage, terrorisme, viol ). 
Petits problèmes néamoins :
- il y a beaucoup de petits délinquants pour des faits mineurs, qui se retrouvent à "fréquenter" du gros poisson (voir être sérieusement maltraité) ce qui tu seras d'accord n'est pas forcément bon dans l'optique où ils vont ressortir et que pour notre bien à tous il serait judicieux qu'il ressortent sans l'idée de commettre des délits graves.
- il y a beaucoup de détentions provisoires, des gens qui attendent une décision de justice, certains ne sont même pas coupables, mais bon ils sont là, ils attendent quoi, le rythme de la justice est comment dire ? plutôt lent parfois 
- il y a beaucoup de malades mentaux pour lesquels la prison n'est pas le lieu adéquat, je n'ai plus les chiffres exacts en tête mais c'est du genre 5 à 10 fois plus de psychotiques que dans la population globale.
-il y a aussi quelques innocents, malheureusement pour eux 

Alors il n'est pas question de leur construire des palaces avec room service, le coup des déchets dans les douches ils ont en sont assurément responsables, mais bon, il s'agit d'avoir une vue d'ensemble et de se dire que cette promiscuité et cette insalubrité ne vont pas beaucoup aider à leur réinsertion.
Car c'est une partie du problème que tu sembles éluder; par la privation de liberté on les punit , mais ils vont ressortir ! donc il faut quand même se poser la question de leur réinsertion sociale, même si du point de vue de leurs victimes c'est douloureux.
Si tu as à titre personnel connu un drame j'en suis sincèrement désolé, mais rien ne te dis que certains d'entre nous ne sont pas dans le même cas  
Une prison encore pire serait-elle plus appropriée à tes yeux ? Midnight Express in France ?
Quand un français est emprisonné à l'étranger tout le monde s'émeut de ses conditions de détentions souvent difficiles dans de nombreux pays 
Des rapports européens et des ONG internationales effectuent des classements et le système carcérale français ne nous fait vraiment pas honneur .
Encore une fois, mon propos n'est pas que les prisons soient des hôtels 3 étoiles, et je suis pour la fermeté en terme de décisions judiciaires (j'en connais des victimes justement), mais bon sauf à simplement les abattre comme des animaux tu ne pourras jamais faire l'économie de la gestion de leur humanité.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> En même temps, dépasser cette étape, pour créer un autre problème (de surpopulation des prisons, de dérapages et de manque d'argent et d'effectif) du coup, justement, faut-il pas mieux chercher à redéfinir tout le système plutôt que de s'engluer dans quelque chose qui au final ne fonctionne que trop mal.



Et tu proposes quoi de mieux?

Me demande bien ce que toumai pense de tout ça tiens...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et tu proposes quoi de mieux?



Et bien justement, vu que tu me le demandes, je n'ai rien à proposer,  tout simplement parce que je ne suis pas dans l'optique de chercher des solutions, n'y a t-il pas des gens travaillant pour l'état, pour 13 000 euros /mois qui pourraient se pencher sur la question...

Sinon on pourrait les faire danser http://www.zescoop.com/news.php?id=2318



boodou a dit:


> Eh bien ça fait réagir mon p'tit lien sur l'état des prisons françaises !
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi Ax6, quelqu'un qui a commis un délit doit être puni, surtout les délits grave que tu évoques (braquage, terrorisme, viol ).
> Petits problèmes néamoins :
> ...




Il me semblait que les prisons rassemblaient les détenus par catégorie, du coup ça aurait été plus aisé de régler certains soucis de fréquentations... En même temps, comme vous l'avez tous remarqué, je n'y connais pas grand chose en prison et en conditions de détention,  je ne retirerai pas encore ce que j'ai dit jusqu'à présent, mais il est vrai que je commence à penser plus sérieusement aux conditions des personnes qui ne méritent pas les mêmes traitement de "défaveurs" que les autres...

P.-S. : Du coup, Boodou, c'est à cause de toi que je me fait agresser par tout le monde


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Et bien justement, vu que tu me le demandes, je n'ai rien à proposer



C'est ce que je craignais. Dans ce cas, tu te la coinces au lieu de débiter des âneries stp.


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est ce que je craignais. Dans ce cas, tu te la coinces au lieu de débiter des âneries stp.



Hors contexte, ta citation...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> La vocation de la justice est réparatrice.



Euuh  Là, je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas, les condamnés ne réparent pas, ni même n'offrent de compensation au préjudice subi par leurs victimes.

Par ailleurs, le rôle de la justice (en tant que système complet : justice plus police), le premier, ça n'est pas de punir les coupables, mais d'en protéger la société, rôle qu'elle est d'ailleurs bien en peine de remplir, d'où, les errements qu'on constate actuellement.

Je ne prétends pas connaître la solution à ce problème, mais ce que je sais, c'est que ceux qui prétendent la connaître et la mettre en application, n'en savent pas plus que moi, en fait, et c'est là le nud du problème.

Quant au rôle dissuasif de la prison, s'il n'avait que seulement un début de commencement d'existence, il n'y aurait pas ces problèmes de surpopulation. Non, le rôle de la prison, aujourd'hui, c'est de mettre (pour un temps) la société à l'abri des actes de ceux qu'on y enferme, rien d'autre.

Quant à la prévention de la récidive, c'est un problème secondaire, c'est sur la prévention du premier passage à l'acte qu'il faut travailler, parce qu'on peut nous dire qu'un prisonnier libéré sur X ne récidive pas, l'augmentation constante de la délinquance montre bien que pour chaque détenu qui ne récidive pas (ou même qui récidive, d'ailleurs), il y a plusieurs individus qui passent à l'acte pour la première fois, ce qui est un facteur de première importance dans le problème de l'augmentation de la population carcérale.

Mais bon, je ne jettes pas de grosses pierres à nos dirigeants actuels (de quelque bord qu'ils soient), juste de petits caillous, parce que les mesures préventives efficaces, c'est il y a quarante ans qu'on aurait pu les prendre, aujourd'hui, c'est trop tard !


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh  Là, je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas, les condamnés ne réparent pas, ni même n'offrent de compensation au préjudice subi par leurs victimes.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le rôle de la justice (en tant que système complet : justice plus police), le premier, ça n'est pas de punir les coupables, mais d'en protéger la société, rôle qu'elle est d'ailleurs bien en peine de remplir, d'où, les errements qu'on constate actuellement.
> 
> ...



Totalement d'accord avec toi (non non, pas parce que tu es toi même pas d'accord avec WebO ). 
Alors cette vidéo aura peut-être un effet préventif sur les éventuels futurs délinquants ? Espérons le.


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> comme vous l'avez tous remarqué, je n'y connais pas grand chose en prison et en conditions de détention,  je ne retirerai pas encore ce que j'ai dit jusqu'à présent, mais il est vrai que je commence à penser plus sérieusement aux conditions des personnes qui ne méritent pas les mêmes traitement de "défaveurs" que les autres...



bah c'est déjà ça, il y a un début à tout 



Ax6 a dit:


> P.-S. : Du coup, Boodou, c'est à cause de toi que je me fait agresser par tout le monde



Je suis vraiment un beau salopard !  tu vas pas me mettre au cachot quand même ?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Je suis vraiment un beau salopard !  tu vas pas me mettre au cachot quand même ?




Pour cette fois ça ira, circulez maintenant


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh &#8230; Là, je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas, les condamnés ne réparent pas, ni même n'offrent de compensation au préjudice subi par leurs victimes.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le rôle de la justice (en tant que système complet : justice plus police), le premier, ça n'est pas de punir les coupables, mais d'en protéger la société, rôle qu'elle est d'ailleurs bien en peine de remplir, d'où, les errements qu'on constate actuellement.



Les condamnés n'offrent pas de compensation? La justice pénale les condamne, et la justice civile règle le cas des victimes: par exemple, le responsable d'un accident, mortel ou ayant causé des séquelles physiques à la victime, devra payer une certaine somme, respectivement à la famille ou à la victime.



Ax6 a dit:


> Hors contexte, ta citation...



Facile l'échappatoire...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> le responsable d'un accident, mortel ou ayant causé des séquelles physiques à la victime, devra payer une certaine somme, respectivement à la famille ou à la victime.


Oui pour un accident, mais pour un meurtre ou une agression sans séquelles pénalisantes ?



WebOliver a dit:


> Facile l'échappatoire...



Zut démasqué :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui pour un accident, mais pour un meurtre ou une agression sans séquelles pénalisantes ?



Tu réponds doublement à ta question: un accident n'est pas un meurtre.  Et, dans quel but faudrait-il offrir réparation à quelqu'un qui n'a subit aucune séquelles pénalisantes?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les condamnés n'offrent pas de compensation? La justice pénale les condamne, et la justice civile règle le cas des victimes: par exemple, le responsable d'un accident, mortel ou ayant causé des séquelles physiques à la victime, devra payer une certaine somme, respectivement à la famille ou à la victime.



Le responsable d'un accident, oui, mais là je ne parle pas de responsabilité, mais de culpabilité. Où as tu vu un voleur ou un meurtrier condamné à indemniser ses victimes ou leurs familles ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh  Là, je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas, les condamnés ne réparent pas, ni même n'offrent de compensation au préjudice subi par leurs victimes.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le rôle de la justice (en tant que système complet : justice plus police), le premier, ça n'est pas de punir les coupables, mais d'en protéger la société, rôle qu'elle est d'ailleurs bien en peine de remplir, d'où, les errements qu'on constate actuellement.
> 
> ...


Il me semble qu'il y a 2 choses dans le rôle d'une prison :

1) L'application de la peine décidée par le juge d'instruction pour le délit commis
2) La réinsertion sociale du condamné à sa sortie de prison.


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu réponds doublement à ta question: un accident n'est pas un meurtre.  Et, dans quel but faudrait offrir réparation à quelqu'un qui n'a subit aucune séquelles pénalisantes?...



Et bien je sais pas, tu te fais taper dessus dans la rue, tu as mal, tu vas pas perdre l'usage d'un membre, mais tu es traumatisé pendant quelques temps, savoir que ton agresseur est en prison est ta seule compensation (toi qui n'a rien demandé à personne, jdis pas, si c'est toi qui l'a cherché...) ?

Et pour le meurtre, la famille de la victime n'a le droit à rien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> dans quel but faudrait offrir réparation à quelqu'un qui n'a subit aucune séquelles pénalisantes?...



Un meurtre ou une agression sans séquelles pénalisantes, ça existe, ça ? :mouais:

EDIT : Ah, il voulait dire "sans séquelles permanentes"


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le responsable d'un accident, oui, mais là je ne parle pas de responsabilité, mais de culpabilité. Où as tu vu un voleur ou un meurtrier condamné à indemniser ses victimes ou leurs familles ?



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut ce sont deux choses différentes.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un meurtre ou une agression sans séquelles pénalisantes, ça existe, ça ? :mouais:



D'après notre ami, oui...  



Ax6 a dit:


> Oui pour un accident, mais pour *un meurtre ou une agression sans séquelles pénalisantes* ?





Ax6 a dit:


> Et bien je sais pas, tu te fais taper dessus dans la rue, tu as mal, tu vas pas perdre l'usage d'un membre, mais tu es traumatisé pendant quelques temps, savoir que ton agresseur est en prison est ta seule compensation (toi qui n'a rien demandé à personne, jdis pas, si c'est toi qui l'a cherché...) ?
> 
> Et pour le meurtre, la famille de la victime n'a le droit à rien ?



Faut savoir, séquelles, ou pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut ce sont deux choses différentes.



Donc, si je comprends bien, là, tu semble penser que causer du tort sans intention mérite réparation, mais le causer intentionnellement ne le mérite pas ? J'espère t'avoir mal compris, là !



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, mais le copyright est de notre ami...



J'ai édité !


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les condamnés n'offrent pas de compensation? La justice pénale les condamne, et la justice civile règle le cas des victimes.


Au final, les condamnés (agresseurs) n'offrent aucune compensation à la famille des victimes...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faut savoir, séquelles, ou pas?



Maiiis euh, j'ai dit pénalisante genre tu perds l'usage d'un bras, pas pénalisante genre tu peux plus parler pendant 2h à cause de ta machoire qui a enflé  ou plutôt l'inverse, je sais plus tu m'embrouilles :hein::rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Maiiis euh, j'ai dit pénalisante genre tu perds l'usage d'un bras, pas pénalisante genre tu peux plus parler pendant 2h à cause de ta machoire qui a enflé



C'est pénalisant dans les deux cas, là, il faut parler de séquelles permanentes ou temporaires, par définition, toute séquelle est pénalisante (sinon, ça ne srait pas une séquelle, mais une simple conséquence) !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, si je comprends bien, là, tu semble penser que causer du tort sans intention mérite réparation, mais le causer intentionnellement ne le mérite pas ? J'espère t'avoir mal compris, là !



Non je n'ai pas dit ça: dans le premier cas le responsable se chargera financièrement de la réparation, dans le deuxième c'est l'Etat qui le fera. Je n'a pas de jugement là-dessus, c'est ainsi que ça se passe.



Ax6 a dit:


> Au final, les condamnés (agresseurs) n'offrent aucune compensation à la famille des victimes...



C'est ainsi que la justice est faite, et cela ne fonctionne pas si mal quoique que tu en dises. Et comme tu n'as aucune proposition constructive à faire... :sleep:

Bon... à propos du sujet...

Le taxi solaire suisse a terminé son tour du monde




> Le taxi solaire du Lucernois Louis Palmer a terminé son tour du monde à Root (LU). Il a parcouru 53'451 km en 18 mois sans consommer une seule goutte de carburant. Il est le premier à réaliser cet exploit.
> 
> Louis Palmer est parti de Lucerne le 3 juillet 2007. Tout au long de son voyage, il a transporté plusieurs grands de ce monde. A New York par exemple, le secrétaire général de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon a été son passager.


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pénalisant dans les deux cas, là, il faut parler de séquelles permanentes ou temporaires, par définition, toute séquelle est pénalisante (sinon, ça ne srait pas une séquelle, mais une simple conséquence) !




Du coup, 



Ax6 a dit:


> Oui pour un accident, mais pour un meurtre ou une agression sans séquelles pénalisantes ?



Remplacez pénalisantes par temporaires


----------



## Ax6 (19 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon... à propos du sujet...
> 
> Le taxi solaire suisse a terminé son tour du monde





> Louis Palmer n'a qu'un regret. Le Japon est le seul pays à lui avoir refusé une autorisation d'entrée pour la seule raison que les numéros des plaques d'immatriculation suisses n'y sont pas acceptés.


Ça c'est dégueulasse 

Tant qu'on a pas ce genre d'immatriculation Hollandaise...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Du coup,
> 
> 
> 
> Remplacez pénalisantes par temporaires



Non, dans le contexte, c'est par "permanentes" qu'il faut remplacer "pénalisantes" 



WebOliver a dit:


> Bon... à propos du sujet...
> 
> Le taxi solaire suisse a terminé son tour du monde





> Le Japon est le seul pays à lui avoir refusé une autorisation d'entrée pour la seule raison que les numéros des plaques d'immatriculation suisses n'y sont pas acceptés.



Les japonais sont assez craintifs, en matière d'invasion, ils ont du craindre qu'il ne ressorte pas s'ils le laissaient entrer


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le rôle de la prison, aujourd'hui, c'est de mettre (pour un temps) la société à l'abri des actes de ceux qu'on y enferme...



Oui en partie au moins.
Mais sûrement pas de les faire vivre dans des conditions qu'on accepterait pas pour des porcs d'élevage.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui en partie au moins.
> Mais sûrement pas de les faire vivre dans des conditions qu'on accepterait pas pour des porcs d'élevage.


+1 

Et puis comme disais Coluche "Ils préfèrent mettre de l'argent dans les écoles et pas dans les prisons&#8230; Une chose est sûre c'est que dans les écoles on ira plus&#8230; en prison faut voir&#8230;"


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui en partie au moins.
> Mais sûrement pas de les faire vivre dans des conditions qu'on accepterait pas pour des porcs d'élevage.



Ah mais je n'ai pas dit ça, relis bien

Non, je m'étonnais juste qu'ils assimilent le problème des détritus aux autres problèmes !


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui en partie au moins.
> Mais sûrement pas de les faire vivre dans des conditions qu'on accepterait pas pour des porcs d'élevage.



*
jptkp a di ke cété tous des paidaï !!! 
et dark-tintin a di ke cété tous des gocho !!!
et iduck y di ke cé tous des pov malheureux !!!

et toi tu di cé dé cochons, salo !!! 

au nioufe !!!!!!!!*


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Punir les méchants (?), faire en sorte qu'ils y repensent à deux fois avant de tuer quelqu'un...
> 
> et toi, ton avis ? leur donner un certain confort, pour qu'ils se disent, bah tiens c'est pas si grave que ça de tuer, je peux bien rester 10 ans dans un établissement tout frais payé, au chaud, avec de la nourriture tout les jours, et un peu de déco (et une femme de ménage)... ?



Comme te l'as dit WebOliver, la peine de prison a un but de rédemption. Elle permet au condamné de payer sa dette à la société.



WebOliver a dit:


> La vocation de la justice est réparatrice. C'est quelque-chose de fondamental. Elle punit un coupable en l'envoyant en prison, dans un premier temps, et ensuite en faisant en sorte si possible de le réinsérer dans la société. Lui mettre par contre le nez dans la merde à longueur de journées, ne fera qu'aviver des tensions, et ne réparera en tout cas pas les crimes commis.
> 
> C'est uniquement une réponse aux instincts primaires de ceux qui souhaitent que la justice fasse acte de vengeance (la loi du Talion en somme). C'est compréhensible, mais c'est un sentiment qu'il faut savoir dépasser.
> 
> Nos démocraties ont dépassé cette étape. Y revenir serait un triste retour en arrière...





WebOliver a dit:


> Me demande bien ce que toumai pense de tout ça tiens...






Ax6 a dit:


> Au final, les condamnés (agresseurs) n'offrent aucune compensation à la famille des victimes...


Non, et c'est très bien comme ça. Leur dette, ils la doivent à la société, pas à une personne ou à une famille. La justice est faite par l'Etat, pour l'Etat et la société. Mais certainement pas pour une personne en particulier à l'égard d'une autre. Sinon, ça s'appelle l'Inquisition.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Décembre 2008)

Déjà, j'pense qu'il faudrait séparer les prisonniers par classe et gravité de crime ; 
Puis ensuite plutôt que de faire des prisons comme ça qui attisent la haine des délinquants (les criminels c'est encore autre chose), je pense que faire dans l'éducatif, montrer aux gens les effets de ce qu'ils font, etc, plutôt que la méthode "vous l'avez cherché, maintenant c'est bien fait !" ça pourrait être plus intelligents pour tout le monde...


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déjà, j'pense qu'il faudrait séparer les prisonniers par classe et gravité de crime ;
> Puis ensuite plutôt que de faire des prisons comme ça qui attisent la haine des délinquants (les criminels c'est encore autre chose), je pense que faire dans l'éducatif, montrer aux gens les effets de ce qu'ils font, etc, plutôt que la méthode "vous l'avez cherché, maintenant c'est bien fait !" ça pourrait être plus intelligents pour tout le monde...



 tu devrais faire de la politique toi ! t'en as des bonnes idées


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Déjà, j'pense qu'il faudrait séparer les prisonniers par classe et gravité de crime ;
> Puis ensuite plutôt que de faire des prisons comme ça qui attisent la haine des délinquants (les criminels c'est encore autre chose), je pense que faire dans l'éducatif, montrer aux gens les effets de ce qu'ils font, etc, plutôt que la méthode "vous l'avez cherché, maintenant c'est bien fait !" ça pourrait être plus intelligents pour tout le monde...



+1

Nan mais les propos de AX6 sont à pleurer de connerie, comme si la privation de liberté n'était pas suffisante, il l'oublie ça ou quoi ? On enferme des gens, alors autant le faire dans des conditions décentes et dire que c'est leur faute si c'est insalubre, c'est vraiment affligeant, à gerber.

De toute façon, si quelqu'un me faisait du mal, ou à un de mes proches, aucunes solutions ne me soulageraient, même la peine de mort contre laquelle je suis farouchement opposée, alors je préférais effectivement qu'on fasse tout pour que la personne qui aurait commis ce crime soit alors pris en charge comme il le faut, que ce soit pour la rendre meilleure, la soigner et tout le reste... la voir souffrir ne serait que répondre à mes bas instincts animales, mes fantasmes et mes frustrations, ceux-là même qui l'ont fait agir.


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> mes bas instincts animales, mes fantasmes et mes frustrations



ah on te reconnaît bien là !


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> +1
> 
> Nan mais les propos de AX6 sont à pleurer de connerie, comme si la privation de liberté n'était pas suffisante, il l'oublie ça ou quoi ? On enferme des gens, alors autant le faire dans des conditions décentes et dire que c'est leur faute si c'est insalubre, c'est vraiment affligeant, à gerber.
> 
> De toute façon, si quelqu'un me faisait du mal, ou à un de mes proches, aucunes solutions ne me soulageraient, même la peine de mort contre laquelle je suis farouchement opposée, alors je préférais effectivement qu'on fasse tout pour que la personne qui aurait commis ce crime soit alors pris en charge comme il le faut, que ce soit pour la rendre meilleure, la soigner et tout le reste... la voir souffrir ne serait que répondre à mes bas instincts animales, mes fantasmes et mes frustrations, ceux-là même qui l'ont fait agir.



Tout à fait ; et l'institution du droit dans nos sociétés avait notamment pour but de ne pas laisser la société dans l'état de nature, où instincts grégaires et primaires prennent le pas sur réflexion, égalité, justice. Les propos d'AX6 en sont une fâcheuse illustration...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> *La vocation de la justice est réparatrice. C'est quelque-chose de fondamental. Elle punit un coupable en l'envoyant en prison, dans un premier temps, et ensuite en faisant en sorte si possible de le réinsérer dans la société. Lui mettre par contre le nez dans la merde à longueur de journées, ne fera qu'aviver des tensions, et ne réparera en tout cas pas les crimes commis.*
> 
> C'est uniquement une réponse aux instincts primaires de ceux qui souhaitent que la justice fasse acte de vengeance (la loi du Talion en somme). C'est compréhensible, mais c'est un sentiment qu'il faut savoir dépasser.
> 
> Nos démocraties ont dépassé cette étape. Y revenir serait un triste retour en arrière...


Et c'est pareil avec le ban? Tu crois que ça marche avec Sonny?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et c'est pareil avec le ban? Tu crois que ça marche avec Sonny?



Non, ici nous ne sommes pas en démocratie.   

Sinon, voilà quelque-chose qui va encore donner des idées à certains par ici (cf. le ban de Sonnyboy)... 



> Une agence de communication belge a décidé de licencier un de ses huit collaborateurs de manière créative et cynique. Le choix est donné aux internautes.


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, voilà quelque-chose qui va encore donner des idées à certains par ici (cf. le ban de Sonnyboy)...



J'ai demandé si on pouvait pas virer le patron. Après les salariés pourraient gérer la boîte ensemble, pas besoin du boss, ça sert à rien de toute façon. 

Nan mais la crise a on dos je trouve, se vautrer de manière si outrancière dans la publicité et le cynisme, tout en se cachant derrière un discours qui prend racine sur un fond de crise, je trouve vraiment ça petit et nul. Cette exposition humaine est indécente et dégradante, on bafoue la dignité humaine, ça vaudrait un procès.

Je pense que c'est un buzz, je l'espère et je trouverais ça très con.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, ici nous ne sommes pas en démocratie.



C'est dingue, ce que le nioube posteur de base a tendance à perdre cette notion de vue


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2008)

Sicile : le nouveau maire a décidé de vendre pour 1 euro les maisons en ruine de sa commune.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

Madoff assigné à résidence


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai demandé si on pouvait pas virer le patron. Après les salariés pourraient gérer la boîte ensemble, pas besoin du boss, ça sert à rien de toute façon.



*Benjamin*, t'es viré :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Décembre 2008)

'Pa, t'es viré de la maison, fais tes valises


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2008)

2008 en 120 images.

Partie 2 et 3.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

*cachez ce sein...*


----------



## Ax6 (20 Décembre 2008)

Les Jeunes et l'alcool


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Les Jeunes et l'alcool



C'est vrai, c'est affreux,
Que dire devant tant d'excès
Qui ont conduit ces jeunes 
Si jeunes
Et insouciants
Presque encore dans l'enfance
Vers l'issue fatale

En tout cas, je te remercie de m'informer
Je ne savais même pas qu'une telle chose était possible


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2008)

Total paiera


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est vrai, c'est affreux,
> Que dire devant tant d'excès
> Qui ont conduit ces jeunes
> Si jeunes
> ...



Tu ne savais donc pas que les jeunes étaient jeunes ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu ne savais donc pas que les jeunes étaient jeunes ?



Le nombre de fois que j'aurais du mourir boudiou !! En attendant je me suis bien amusé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2008)

Les singes pètent, le zoo s'excuse


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne savais même pas qu'une telle chose était possible




Tu te fout de moi ? 
T'es plus réaliste d'habitude, y'a largement pire qu'un mec qui se bourre trop la gueule :mouais:



+1 julrou et jptk


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Total paiera



bien fait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

*Chaud devant...*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Chaud devant...*


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tout à fait ; et l'institution du droit dans nos sociétés avait notamment pour but de ne pas laisser la société dans l'état de nature, où instincts grégaires et primaires prennent le pas sur réflexion, égalité, justice. Les propos d'AX6 en sont une fâcheuse illustration...



Je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais si on occupait les prisonniers à entretenir leurs locaux?
On ferait d'une pierre deux coups:
1 on entretient les prisons et on ne les laisse pas se dégrader.
2 on leur fait faire un truc utile

non?


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais si on occupait les prisonniers à entretenir leurs locaux?
> On ferait d'une pierre deux coups:
> 1 on entretient les prisons et on ne les laisse pas se dégrader.
> 2 on leur fait faire un truc utile
> ...



C'est difficile à juger, comme ça... Ce que tu décris est aussi une forme de peine : les Travaux d'Intérêt général. Il me paraît difficilement tenable de condamner quelqu'un à de la prison ET à des TIG... 
Au lieu de lourdes peines (je ne parle pas de la scandaleuse rétention de sûreté), on pourrait donc pratiquer la réhabilitation par le travail, sous la forme de goulag, ce qui est à mon avis plus utile que d'enfermer quelqu'un en taule...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est difficile à juger, comme ça... Ce que tu décris est aussi une forme de peine : les Travaux d'Intérêt général. Il me paraît difficilement tenable de condamner quelqu'un à de la prison ET à des TIG...
> Au lieu de lourdes peines (je ne parle pas de la scandaleuse rétention de sûreté), on pourrait donc pratiquer la réhabilitation par le travail, sous la forme de goulag, ce qui est à mon avis plus utile que d'enfermer quelqu'un en taule...



ridicule 

à ce compte là, le premier qui touche un aspirateur ou un balai chez lui effectue un TIG !


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> ridicule
> 
> à ce compte là, le premier qui touche un aspirateur ou un balai chez lui effectue un TIG !



Tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre ou tu as reéllement quelques faiblesses mentales ?  
J'ai parlé de personnes déjà en prison ! Mais bon ça ne m'étonne pas que tu veuilles réhabiliter la double peine...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre ou tu as reéllement quelques faiblesses mentales ?
> J'ai parlé de personnes déjà en prison ! Mais bon ça ne m'étonne pas que tu veuilles réhabiliter la double peine...



"double peine" maintenant 

on sombre dans le pathétique 

t'as rien d'autre à la mode à me proposer


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> t'as rien d'autre à la mode à me proposer



Ben si : relis mon message en réponse à Fab'Fab...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Décembre 2008)

bon, c'est fini les 2 adoléchiants là ???  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est difficile à juger, comme ça... Ce que tu décris est aussi une forme de peine : les Travaux d'Intérêt général. Il me paraît difficilement tenable de condamner quelqu'un à de la prison ET à des TIG...



Non, pas TIG, TIP, parce que les gens "en général" ça ne les concerne pas, ça, ce sont seulement eux qui sont concernés, des Travaux d'Intérêt Particulier, donc, comme nous en effectuons tous chez nous. Demander à quelqu'un d'entretenir son propre lieu de vie, ça n'a rien de comparable avec un TIG. Si on te suis, va falloir aussi leur fournir femmes de ménage, majordomes et maîtres d'hôtel, dans les prisons !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bon, c'est fini les 2 adoléchiants là ???  :sleep:



pour ce qui me concerne, il y a belle burette que je ne suce plus mon pouce ! :rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (22 Décembre 2008)

Toujours à propos des prisons... 

... ou comment en sortir :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est difficile à juger, comme ça... Ce que tu décris est aussi une forme de peine : les Travaux d'Intérêt général. Il me paraît difficilement tenable de condamner quelqu'un à de la prison ET à des TIG...



On peut aussi envisager le fait de les payer pour ce travail, statut qui existe déjà pour d'autres activités effectuées en prison et rétribuées par des sociétés commerciales.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> On peut aussi envisager le fait de les payer pour ce travail, statut qui existe déjà pour d'autres activités effectuées en prison et rétribuées par des sociétés commerciales.



+1 c'est vrai que c'est pas une mauvaise idée !

Amok tu devrais postuler pour un poste de directeur de prison


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> On peut aussi envisager le fait de les payer pour ce travail, statut qui existe déjà pour d'autres activités effectuées en prison et rétribuées par des sociétés commerciales.


Eventuellement pour les vérfitables travaux.
Mais pour le quotidien, faut pas déconner. t'es payé pour ne pas vider tes poubelles dans ta douche, toi? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Eventuellement pour les vérfitables travaux.
> Mais pour le quotidien, faut pas déconner. t'es payé pour ne pas vider tes poubelles dans ta douche, toi? :rateau:



Oui, évidemment, je parlais des _véritables_ travaux. 
Parce que le problème actuel me semble hélas plus grave que quelques sacs poubelles qui trainent...

[EDIT] : je suis arrivé sur cette page directement, et j'ai cru que vous parliez du problème de l'état de nos prisons de pays civilisé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, évidemment, je parlais des _véritables_ travaux.
> Parce que le problème actuel me semble hélas plus grave que quelques sacs poubelles qui trainent...



Faudrait verfiter...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> [EDIT] : je suis arrivé sur cette page directement, et j'ai cru que vous parliez du problème de l'état de nos prisons de pays civilisé...



Non, non, là on parle juste de la cave de MacGe ! 





Ax6 a dit:


> Amok tu devrais postuler pour un poste de directeur de prison



MAis il l'est déjà, qui crois tu qui s'occupe des bannis sur MacGe ? 

:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas TIG, TIP, parce que les gens "en général" ça ne les concerne pas, ça, ce sont seulement eux qui sont concernés, des Travaux d'Intérêt Particulier, donc, comme nous en effectuons tous chez nous. Demander à quelqu'un d'entretenir son propre lieu de vie, ça n'a rien de comparable avec un TIG. Si on te suis, va falloir aussi leur fournir femmes de ménage, majordomes et maîtres d'hôtel, dans les prisons !



Pascal, la prison est un lieu de privation de liberté mis en place par l'état pour écarter un temps les individus qui ont causé un tort à la société. C'est à l'état de payer pour entretenir ses prisons, pas aux détenus de le faire eux-mêmes. La prison concerne toute la société ; affirmer comme tu le fais que la prison ne concerne que ceux qui y sont et qui les dirigent, c'est détourner le rôle premier du lieu de privation de liberté, rappelé par WebOliver et d'autres il y a quelques pages. La prison n'est donc pas un hôtel, mais certainement pas non plus un autre chez soi ou tâches ménagères et entretien sont assurés par les _propriétaires_. Seul l'Etat est ptopriétaire de ces prisons -lieux *publics*.  



Amok a dit:


> On peut aussi envisager le fait de les payer pour ce travail, statut qui existe déjà pour d'autres activités effectuées en prison et rétribuées par des sociétés commerciales.



Tout à fait ! Et cela rejoint l'idée de la réinsertion par le travail, que j'ai avancée un peu plus haut


----------



## boodou (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pascal, la prison est un lieu de privation de liberté mis en place par l'état pour écarter un temps les individus qui ont causé un tort à la société. C'est à l'état de payer pour entretenir ses prisons, pas aux détenus de le faire eux-mêmes.



Bah dans _Prison Break_ les mecs ils se démerdent entre eux et finalement ça fonctionne 
l'auto-gestion quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La prison n'est donc pas un hôtel, mais certainement pas non plus un autre chez soi ou tâches ménagères et entretien sont assurés par les _propriétaires_. Seul l'Etat est ptopriétaire de ces prisons -lieux *publics*.



Non, là, pas d'accord du tout, ce ne sont pas les propriétaires qui font le ménage et les petits travaux, ce sont les occupants, si tu es locataire, je doute que ton propriétaire vienne passer l'aspirateur ou refaire les tapisseries chez toi. Je ne vois pas pour quelle raison le fait d'être sous le coup d'une sanction devrait exonérer de ces taches des gens qui, tu semble bien l'oublier sont, sauf erreur judiciaire somme toute assez rare (même si on en parle beaucoup lorsqu'on en découvre une) là parce qu'ils ont mérités d'être privés de liberté. Faire le ménage n'est pas une sanction, c'est une nécessité domestique, par ailleurs et par exemple, en prison, il y a aussi des poubelles, et seul l'égoïsme de ces gens, leur vandalisme peut expliquer la présence de ces détritus dans les douches, donc, cette présence justifie à elle seule une sanction supplémentaire.

L'état des prisons est le résultat de trois causes : vétusté, usage et déprédations, seule la première de ces trois causes relève de la responsabilité de l'état, les deux autres, que ce soit en prison ou ailleurs, c'est la responsabilité des occupants, et je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de subir les conséquences de la responsabilité de leurs actes passés devrait les exonérer de celles de la responsabilité de leurs actes présents, ne t'en déplaise.


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2008)

"Au bordel de la poésie"... 




Ach !!...


----------



## boodou (22 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, là, pas d'accord du tout, ce ne sont pas les propriétaires qui font le ménage et les petits travaux, ce sont les occupants, si tu es locataire, je doute que ton propriétaire vienne passer l'aspirateur ou refaire les tapisseries chez toi.



Pas con comme idée, on devrait en faire des locataires, c'est-à-dire qu'ils auraient à payer un loyer pour leur cellule 
par contre pour les tapisseries, je ne crois pas qu'il y en ai en zonzon


----------



## Ax6 (22 Décembre 2008)

Sinon pour en revenir aux activités rémunérées en prison, grande première, ça va faire *toutou youtou* dans certaines prisons en 2009 

Pas loin de chez moi, dans le Nord, mais aussi dans le pays où il ne pleut que sur les cons :


----------



## boodou (22 Décembre 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Sinon pour en revenir aux activités rémunérées en prison, grande première, ça va faire *toutou youtou* dans certaines prisons en 2009
> 
> Pas loin de chez moi, dans le Nord, mais aussi dans le pays où il ne pleut que sur les cons :



tant que ce n'est pas le call center de ma banque


----------



## Ax6 (22 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> tant que ce n'est pas le call center de ma banque



Alors mon numéro de carte bancaire est le ...
De quoi mon pictogramme au verso de ma carte ? je veux juste prendre un rendez-vous :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, là, pas d'accord du tout, ce ne sont pas les propriétaires qui font le ménage et les petits travaux, ce sont les occupants, si tu es locataire, je doute que ton propriétaire vienne passer l'aspirateur ou refaire les tapisseries chez toi. Je ne vois pas pour quelle raison le fait d'être sous le coup d'une sanction devrait exonérer de ces taches des gens qui, tu semble bien l'oublier sont, sauf erreur judiciaire somme toute assez rare (même si on en parle beaucoup lorsqu'on en découvre une) là parce qu'ils ont mérités d'être privés de liberté. Faire le ménage n'est pas une sanction, c'est une nécessité domestique, par ailleurs et par exemple, en prison, il y a aussi des poubelles, et seul l'égoïsme de ces gens, leur vandalisme peut expliquer la présence de ces détritus dans les douches, donc, cette présence justifie à elle seule une sanction supplémentaire.
> 
> L'état des prisons est le résultat de trois causes : vétusté, usage et déprédations, seule la première de ces trois causes relève de la responsabilité de l'état, les deux autres, que ce soit en prison ou ailleurs, c'est la responsabilité des occupants, et je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de subir les conséquences de la responsabilité de leurs actes passés devrait les exonérer de celles de la responsabilité de leurs actes présents, ne t'en déplaise.



Il m'en déplais, en effet, et je maintiens ma position : les prisons sont des lieux publics dont le fonctionnement, la gestion et l'entretien sont à la charge de l'Etat. Je fais le parallèle, sur la forme, avec les écoles, lieux publics elles aussi gérées par les collectivités territoriales. Les usagers se servent des locaux, des poubelles, etc... Si quelqu'un met un papier par terre et ne le ramasse pas, c'est toute l'école qui en subit les conséquences. Mais au final, c'est aux agents d'entretien, payés par l'Etat, à le ramasser. Le geste initial n'est pas malin, certes ; mais on ne peut laisser des locaux publics sombrer dans l'insalubrité, et en même temps les détourner de leur but initial (l'éducation pour l'école, la réhabilitation pour les prisons) au seul prétexte que ce doit être aux usagers de prendre leurs responsabilités et de faire eux-mêmes ce que l'Etat et ses agents sont incapables d'assurer, au nom du bien commun. 

Et il est vain et inutile de distinguer les trois causes (sont-elles les seules, d'ailleurs ?) : comment penser que vétusté et usage ne sont pas liés ? Ne sommes-nous donc pas enclins à respecter de manière plus rigoureuse des lieux propres et du mobilier neuf, par exemple. Ca ne pardonne pas un usage impropre, mais ça l'explique... 
Et encore, une fois, mieux vaut ne pas détourner la prison de son but initial, ne t'en déplaise.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un met un papier par terre et ne le ramasse pas, c'est toute l'école qui en subit les conséquences. Mais au final, c'est aux agents d'entretien, payés par l'Etat, à le ramasser.



Tu as une bien piètre image de l'éducation que l'on doit donner aux enfants.
Un môme qui jette un truc dans une école DOIT se faire engueuler et le ramasser. Le personnel de service est là pour le nettoyage et l'entretien, pas pour ramasser les conneries que des mômes mal éduqués jettent par terre.
Idem en prison.
D'où le fait d'être en prison t'évite de ramasser tes ordures?
Pourquoi le respect que l'on apprend aux enfants ne serait pas applicables aux détenus?
Je suis désolé, mais cela relève des basiques du comportement en groupe: on ne jette pas ses ordures partout sous prétextes que des gens sont payés pour les ramasser. sinon, je jetterais mes poubelles par la fenêtre sans me faire chier à ouvrir le couvercle de la poubelle qui se trouve 6 étages plus bas.


----------



## boodou (22 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as une bien piètre image de l'éducation que l'on doit donner aux enfants.
> Un môme qui jette un truc dans une école DOIT se faire engueuler et le ramasser. Le personnel de service est là pour le nettoyage et l'entretien, pas pour ramasser les conneries que des mômes mal éduqués jettent par terre.


Tout à fait d'accord  (mais sans baffe ok ? )



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais cela relève des basiques du comportement en groupe: on ne jette pas ses ordures partout sous prétextes que des gens sont payés pour les ramasser. sinon, je jetterais mes poubelles par la fenêtre sans me faire chier à ouvrir le couvercle de la poubelle qui se trouve 6 étages plus bas.


moi c'est ce que je fais, rien à battre des cons qui marchent dans ma rue


----------



## Bassman (22 Décembre 2008)

Euh... les détenus ont déjà en charge le nettoyage de leur espace de vie.

Sauf que à vivre a 9 dans un espace prévu pour 2 personnes, il devient très difficile de pouvoir en assurer le nettoyage, et ne serait ce que le rangement.

J'ai, de plus, tendance à penser qu'en plus de l'enfermement, le fait de vivre les uns sur les autres augmente très fortement la désociabilisation.

Alors responsabiliser les prisonniers, oui bien sûr, mais pour cela, il faut qu'il puisse le faire. Les conditions actuelles de détention (quelle que soit l'infraction - et c'est bien un autre problème, le mélange des raisons d'emprisonnement et de lourdeur des peines sauf pour les quartiers de hautes sécurités) n'en font que devenir des bêtes.

Il ne s'agit pas de transformer les prisons en centre de vacances club med, mais de rendre le contexte plus favorable à la réinsertion. La peine de prison est le règlement à la société d'une faute que le prévenu à commise.

Ah ! Et puis les arguments de vengeances d'Ax6, mon dieu :affraid: C'est avec de telles argumentations qu'on en arrive a des lynchages publics, des exécutions sommaires, et ce sont des propos fascistes.

Nul n'a le droit de faire souffrir ni de disposer de la vie d'un autre, pas même la justice. C'est le principe même de la démocratie et de la justice démocratique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> mieux vaut ne pas détourner la prison de son but initial, ne t'en déplaise.



Le but initial de la prison n'est pas de réinsérer les prisonniers, ou de leur assurer un confort de vie meilleur qu'à l'extérieur, il est de mettre la société à l'abri de leurs agissements, tout le reste n'est que conséquence ou accessoire, donc, les prisonniers salissent : ils nettoient, c'est aussi simple que ça.

[ EDIT : lié a des msgs effacés]

Pour en revenir aux prisonniers, les faire travailler c'est bien, mais par contre, les payer pour, non, si leur travail est lucratif, qu'on utilise l'argent pour indemniser le préjudice qu'ils ont fait subir à leurs victimes, ça, ça serait digne d'une société civilisée, parce qu'on se préoccupe beaucoup des "droits" des délinquants, mais les victimes, elles, leurs droits, en général, elles peuvent s'asseoir dessus, or l'enfermement paie la dette à la société en général, la "pénalité", mais le travail des prisonniers pourrait lui payer cette dette particulière, parce que parler de la réinsertion des prisonniers avant celle de leurs victimes, ça, je le trouve vraiment immoral, pour tout te dire.

Quant à l'état, c'est nous, et moi, je ne veux pas payer pour faire ramasser la m**** de gens comme ça, qui conservent en prison les comportements qui leur ont valu leur emprisonnement, et tu viens me parler de réinsertion ? Si on les faisait bosser huit heures par jour, ils auraient moins de temps pour jeter leurs déchets dans les douches !


----------



## JPTK (22 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Euh... les détenus ont déjà en charge le nettoyage de leur espace de vie.
> 
> Sauf que à vivre a 9 dans un espace prévu pour 2 personnes, il devient très difficile de pouvoir en assurer le nettoyage, et ne serait ce que le rangement.
> 
> ...




Ah bien ! 

Et puis vous savez très bien comment ça se passe en communauté, si je puis employer ce terme pour la prison, sur 10 détenus y en 3 qui sont irréprochables, 4 qui sont un peu négligeant parfois mais qui filent un coup de main quand il faut et puis les 3 derniers sont des fumistes, des porcs et du coup tu passes ton temps à nettoyer leur merde, donc pas facile quoi.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ! Et puis les arguments de vengeances d'Ax6, mon dieu :affraid: C'est avec de telles argumentations qu'on en arrive a des lynchages publics, des exécutions sommaires, et ce sont des propos fascistes.



Raaah, tout ce que je disais c'est que je ne suis pas en état de m'apitoyer sur le sort des détenus (et je pense que pour la plupart d'entre vous, si vous aviez été dans mon cas, ça n'aurait pas été franchement différent... et si ça l'est alors je m'incline devant cette force d'esprit)

D'ailleurs, et même si c'est pas limpide dans mes posts qui ont suivi, le fait d'en avoir parlé avec quelques-uns d'entre vous, m'a fait comprendre que même si je suis dans l'optique de penser que 2 d'entre les milliers de détenus, méritent de telles conditions, je me trompe dans mon raisonnement... 
D'ailleurs c'est à ça que ça sert un forum, de pouvoir parler, échanger et expliquer, pas simplement d'insulter le premier venu parce qu'il pense mal (enfin je crois )
Ce que je retiens surtout maintenant, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup à faire pour améliorer le système judiciaire et carcéral en France. Je ne serait peut-être pas le premier à manifester pour changer tout ça, mais aujourd'hui je regarde le milieu carcéral dans son ensemble, et d'un autre oeil.

Maintenant, les faire ramasser quelques papiers (qu'ils ont eux-même mis) n'est en rien une dégradation humaine à leur égard... que penserait le technicien de surface de mon ancienne école si on lui disait _"c'est pas normal de les faire nettoyer leur prison"_... La dessus je rejoint Fab'Fab'.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

*Blood from mosquito traps Finnish suspect*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as une bien piètre image de l'éducation que l'on doit donner aux enfants.
> Un môme qui jette un truc dans une école DOIT se faire engueuler et le ramasser. Le personnel de service est là pour le nettoyage et l'entretien, pas pour ramasser les conneries que des mômes mal éduqués jettent par terre.


Tout à fait d'accord. 

Et même, dans l'école où je travaille, quand ils font de grosses conneries comme insulter les gens qui passent dans la rue, on leur donne comme punition de ramasser les papiers dans la cour.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord.
> 
> Et même, dans l'école où je travaille, quand ils font de grosses conneries comme insulter les gens qui passent dans la rue, on leur donne comme punition de ramasser les papiers dans la cour.



Et c'est avec un comportement comme ça qu'on augmente le taux de chômage


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Blood from mosquito traps Finnish suspect*


Pour ceux qui auraient du mal avec l'anglais...


----------



## Ax6 (22 Décembre 2008)

> Un procureur doit décider si la preuve est suffisante pour inculper le suspect, qui nie avoir volé le véhicule. Il affirme avoir été pris en stop après une randonnée par un homme au volant de la voiture.


Ils n'ont qu'à interroger le moustique :rateau:
Si jamais ils pensent que c'est une preuve suffisante, et bien faites gaffe à ce qui vous pique les gars, parce qu'un moustique ça peut faire 30km dans sa vie et vivre plusieurs semaines...

Sinon, 
 Peut-être une bonne transition de supports


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2008)

Bon : puisque ca dégénère (je viens d'effacer un paquet de messages), fin de la "discussion" (du pugilat) sur la prison.


----------



## Craquounette (22 Décembre 2008)

Des boyaux de zébu brésilien dans la plus suisse des "saucisses"? Son sort est entre les mains de Bruxelles.]

Acceptera ou Acceptera ? That's the question...


----------



## boodou (22 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon : puisque ca dégénère (je viens d'effacer un paquet de messages), fin de la "discussion" (du pugilat) sur la prison.



On peut toujours s'ouvrir une petite discussion sur les prisons françaises au Comptoir


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> On peut toujours s'ouvrir une petite discussion sur les prisons françaises au Comptoir



Si c'est pour qu'elle ressemble a ce que j'ai lu ici, je n'en vois vraiment pas l'intérêt.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2008)

Et si l'envie vous en prenait, il faudrait commencer par éclaircir la discussion de quelques réalités objectives, ça aiderait à déterminer les droits des prisonniers.
Savoir par exemple que depuis le 12 juin 2008, la France s'est mise elle même dans l'illégalité puisqu'elle a inscrit dans ses lois une limite de détenus correspondant au nombre de places disponibles. Près de 15 000 détenus devraient donc être libérés si la loi était appliquée.
Savoir encore qu'en France, un détenu sur 3 n'est pas encore jugé. Il est en détention provisoire. Qu'un détenu jugé sur 5 est en appel. Que chaque année, plus de 50 000 personnes seront relachés pour non-lieu ou acquittement, c'est à dire un détenu sur 6 ou 7, selon les années.
Fleury-Mérogis, dont est partie la discussion, est une des plus grandes maisons d'arrêt de France. A ce titre, elle héberge nombre de détenus provisoires, dont une bonne partie qui ne seront pas jugés coupables. Il faudra discuter de leurs droits à vivre dans une poubelle, quand vous discuterez du droit des autres détenus.
Vous pourrez aussi aller faire un tour du côté des rapports que le Sénat consacre à ces questions depuis plusieurs années, et dans lesquels les sénateurs, ces trublions, dénoncent depuis longtemps l'état honteux des prisons françaises. Leur jugement de révolutionnaires bien connus éclaireront certainement vos réflexions aiguisées sur ce sujet paisible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Fleury-Mérogis, dont est partie la discussion, est une des plus grandes maisons d'arrêt de France. A ce titre, elle héberge nombre de détenus provisoires, dont une bonne partie qui ne seront pas jugés coupables. Il faudra discuter de leurs droits à vivre dans une poubelle, quand vous discuterez du droit des autres détenus.



Fleury est une "centrale", pas une "maison d'arrêt", normalement il ne doit pas y avoir de "détention provisoire"


----------



## boodou (22 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fleury est une "centrale", pas une "maison d'arrêt", normalement il ne doit pas y avoir de "détention provisoire"



Fleury est une maison d'arrêt &#8230; avec de la détention provisoire.

@l'écrieur : tu précises effectivement ce que j'ai dis dès le début (avant que cela ne _dérape_ selon Amok), à savoir le problème de la surpopulation (illégale) et également du grand nombre de détenus provisoires (dont certains innocents). J'avais aussi évoqué les pathologies mentales sans réponses adéquates en milieu carcérale &#8230;


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Décembre 2008)

Il me semble que Fleury-Mérogis est la plus grande prison dEurope. Me trompé-je ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Il me semble que Fleury-Mérogis est la plus grande prison dEurope. Me trompé-je ?


Non..


----------



## Ax6 (23 Décembre 2008)

Non ce n'est pas la plus grande prison d'europe, ou non il ne se trompe pas ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

J'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique, pourquoi "on" les retient encore...


----------



## Ax6 (23 Décembre 2008)

> Poursuivie pour destructions en réunion et association de malfaiteurs à visée terroriste, la jeune femme n'a pas encore été entendue par le juge d'instruction chargé du dossier



A mon avis, ils doivent avoir beaucoup de boulot les juges...


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Décembre 2008)

Ben là c'est les vacances judiciaires, comme on dit. La trève des confiseurs, quoi. Qu'ils se plaignent pas, ils ont été bouclés en urgence et avec caméras. Là, z'ont qu'à passer Noël au chaud, les gauchisssss...


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2008)

*Le "New York Times" enquête après s'être fait berner par un faux Delanoë.*


Les excuses du NYT


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (...)
> Là, z'ont qu'à passer Noël au chaud, les gauchisssss...


Sans femmes musculeuses ?!...


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Décembre 2008)

Les gauchissss sont rarement musculeuses, sauf celles qui sont versées dans l'héroic fantasy, 'spèce de scribouilleur ! 






Ax6 a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas la plus grande prison d'europe, ou non il ne se trompe pas ?


Non il ne se trompe pas. 5 100 détenus, en ce moment...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

*z'auront pas à nettoyer les chiottes !* :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non il ne se trompe pas. 5 100 détenus, en ce moment...


Ah oui, quand même


----------



## duracel (23 Décembre 2008)

Bling bling bling


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> J'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique, pourquoi "on" les retient encore...




lulletragoche®, c'est rien que des dangereux terrorrisss encore heureux que l'ump il est là pour nos protéger de ces dangereux agitateurs.   

c'est quand qu'on fout en taule l'ultradroite avec ses fusils de chasse du dimanche et qui plombent les caténaires? 

Ah non, c'est déjà plein et il n'y a personne pour nettoyer


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2008)

Il n'est pas bon de trop questionner, même lorsque l'on est philosophe. Trois professeurs agrégés l'ont appris à leurs dépens. Lundi 22 décembre, de retour de Kinshasa (République démocratique du Congo), Sophie Foch-Rémusat et Yves Cusset ont été appréhendés par la police à leur sortie d'avion et placés en garde à vue pour avoir, lors de leur vol aller, posé des questions à des policiers qui reconduisaient un sans-papiers. Le 16 décembre, leur collègue Pierre Lauret, directeur de programme au collège international de philosophie, avait été débarqué de ce vol aller manu militari.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2008)

Albanel lance une mission sur la traque préventive du piratage.


----------



## Craquounette (23 Décembre 2008)

La Lybie interdit à Swiss de voler vers Tripoli



> La Suisse et la Libye sont engagées depuis cet été dans des négociations pour régler le différend né de l'arrestation à Genève d'un fils du dirigeant Mouamar Kadhafi. Deux employés de maison avaient porté plainte pour maltraitance contre Hannibal Kadhafi et sa femme.



Il y aurait-il, par le plus grand des hasards, une relation avec le passage de H. Kadhafi à Genève ?...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2008)

SOCIÉTÉ. Sans domicile fixe et quand même expulsables. «Lion», 34 ans et Sabrina, 27 ans, vivent sous tente depuis plus dun an. Installés sous le pont de lEurope, en bord de Loire, ils ne se rendent coupables daucun trouble de voisinage. Pourtant, en guise détrennes, lagglomération dOrléans (Loiret), dirigée par lUMP et gestionnaire des lieux, les assigne devant le tribunal administratif pour «occupation illicite qui porte atteinte à lordre public». La justice pourrait prononcer leur expulsion. Laudience est fixée aujourdhui à 14h30. (Lire la suite...)

c'est pas la même Mairie qui fiche les enfants a la cantine ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

Ben voyons...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2008)

Frédéric Lefebvre pressenti pour remplacer Eric Besson?


----------



## Amok (24 Décembre 2008)

L'ancienne spationaute et ministre Claudie Haigneré, 51 ans, a été hospitalisée, mardi 23 décembre dans la soirée, après avoir tenté de se donner la mort, mais ses jours ne sont pas en danger, a-t-on appris auprès d'une source gouvernementale.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2008)

Lorsque j'ai entendu ça à la radio je n'y ai pas cru. Si je ne m'abuse les spationautes sont aussi sélectionnés pour leur mental à toute épreuve, non? Ca m'a paru totalement illogique. Faut croire que même eux peuvent avoir des failles dans leur armure... En tout cas heureux qu'elle se soit loupée, en espérant qu'elle ne remette pas le couvert un jour prochain.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lorsque j'ai entendu ça à la radio je n'y ai pas cru. Si je ne m'abuse les spationautes sont aussi sélectionnés pour leur mental à toute épreuve, non?



Personne n'est à l'abri de la dépression, spationaute ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben voyons...



j'adore les offusqués à mémoire courte... 

_Après l'élection de Mitterrand en 1981 le nouveau gouvernement joue l'apaisement et fait voter une loi d'amnistie qui remet en liberté Rouillan et Ménigon. La majorité des militants renonce alors à la violence, abandonnant jusqu'au nom et au sigle d'Action directe mais une minorité (regroupée en une branche parisienne et une branche lyonnaise) choisit de passer à la lutte armée. À partir de 1984, la branche parisienne Action directe s'allie à la Fraction armée rouge dans le cadre de la stratégie d'«*unité des révolutionnaires en Europe de l'Ouest*», la branche lyonnaise se tournant vers l'attaque de banques et des attaques contre des objectifs israéliens.
De 1982 à 1987, Action directe exécute plusieurs attentats, assassinats ou tentatives. Le 21 février 1987, les principaux membres d'Action directe, Jean-Marc Rouillan, Nathalie Ménigon, Joëlle Aubron, et Georges Cipriani sont arrêtés dans une ferme au gué Girault, lieu-dit de la commune de Vitry-aux-Loges, dans le Loiret. Ils ont été tous les quatre condamnés (tout comme Régis Schleicher, arrêté en 1984) à la réclusion criminelle à perpétuité, assortie d'une peine incompressible de dix-huit ans.
_


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> j'adore les offusqués à mémoire courte...
> 
> _Après l'élection de Mitterrand en 1981 le nouveau gouvernement joue l'apaisement et fait voter une loi d'amnistie qui remet en liberté Rouillan et Ménigon. La majorité des militants renonce alors à la violence, abandonnant jusqu'au nom et au sigle d'Action directe mais une minorité (regroupée en une branche parisienne et une branche lyonnaise) choisit de passer à la lutte armée. À partir de 1984, la branche parisienne Action directe s'allie à la Fraction armée rouge dans le cadre de la stratégie d'«*unité des révolutionnaires en Europe de l'Ouest*», la branche lyonnaise se tournant vers l'attaque de banques et des attaques contre des objectifs israéliens.
> De 1982 à 1987, Action directe exécute plusieurs attentats, assassinats ou tentatives. Le 21 février 1987, les principaux membres d'Action directe, Jean-Marc Rouillan, Nathalie Ménigon, Joëlle Aubron, et Georges Cipriani sont arrêtés dans une ferme au gué Girault, lieu-dit de la commune de Vitry-aux-Loges, dans le Loiret. Ils ont été tous les quatre condamnés (tout comme Régis Schleicher, arrêté en 1984) à la réclusion criminelle à perpétuité, assortie d'une peine incompressible de dix-huit ans.
> _



Et ? Pourquoi face à quelque chose de contestable voir de carrément inacceptable, toujours ressortir les vieux épouvantails ? Parce que Mitterrand était pourri alors on peut faire la même chose ? On se croirait à l'assemblée...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2008)

Je rappelle quand même que l'engagement de campagne présidentielle de Sarko était de mettre un terme aux grâces présidentielles.

En plus, c'est bête : c'est une des rares propositions qu'il faisait avec laquelle j'étais d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Exact pour l'engagement. À ceci près qu'il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'une libération en bonne et due forme, mais d'une réduction de peine.
Quant aux "vieux épouvantails", ceux qui râlent aujourd'hui ne s'offusquaient pas alors... 
Et quoiqu'on en dise, une certaine libération à laquelle il a contribué fait partie d'un pedigree difficilement comparable


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je rappelle quand même que l'engagement de campagne présidentielle de Sarko était de mettre un terme aux grâces présidentielles.
> 
> En plus, c'est bête : c'est une des rares propositions qu'il faisait avec laquelle j'étais d'accord.



En ces temps où la délicatesse est de mise concernant le domaine financier et la magouille en général, je suppose qu'ayant vu le Christ de Rio de Janeiro, il a voulu faire un geste commercial.


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et ? Pourquoi face à quelque chose de contestable voir de carrément inacceptable, toujours ressortir les vieux épouvantails ? Parce que Mitterrand était pourri alors on peut faire la même chose ? On se croirait à l'assemblée...



Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de Président "de gauche" depuis lui. Personne d'autre à se mettre sous la dent.

Alors, oui, forcément, jusqu'au prochain, même si c'est dans 50 ans, ce sera toujours celui-là qu'on ressortira, qu'on critiquera, qu'on salira, à qui on reprochera l'état de délabrement avancé du pays... Critiquer les fautes d'hier pour justifier les actions d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En ces temps où la délicatesse est de mise concernant le domaine financier et la magouille en général, je suppose qu'ayant vu le Christ de Rio de Janeiro, il a voulu faire un geste commercial.



Qu'en termes galants...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben voyons...





iDuck a dit:


> Je rappelle quand même que l'engagement de campagne présidentielle de Sarko était de mettre un terme aux grâces présidentielles.



Tout à fait. Et cette décision pourrait d'ailleurs constituer un précédent pour d'éventuelles grâces au prochain 14 juillet... 



Lemmy a dit:


> j'adore les offusqués à mémoire courte...
> 
> _Après l'élection de Mitterrand en 1981 le nouveau gouvernement joue l'apaisement et fait voter une loi d'amnistie qui remet en liberté Rouillan et Ménigon. La majorité des militants renonce alors à la violence, abandonnant jusqu'au nom et au sigle d'Action directe mais une minorité (regroupée en une branche parisienne et une branche lyonnaise) choisit de passer à la lutte armée. À partir de 1984, la branche parisienne Action directe s'allie à la Fraction armée rouge dans le cadre de la stratégie d'«*unité des révolutionnaires en Europe de l'Ouest*», la branche lyonnaise se tournant vers l'attaque de banques et des attaques contre des objectifs israéliens.
> De 1982 à 1987, Action directe exécute plusieurs attentats, assassinats ou tentatives. Le 21 février 1987, les principaux membres d'Action directe, Jean-Marc Rouillan, Nathalie Ménigon, Joëlle Aubron, et Georges Cipriani sont arrêtés dans une ferme au gué Girault, lieu-dit de la commune de Vitry-aux-Loges, dans le Loiret. Ils ont été tous les quatre condamnés (tout comme Régis Schleicher, arrêté en 1984) à la réclusion criminelle à perpétuité, assortie d'une peine incompressible de dix-huit ans.
> _



Et alors ? Tu veux prouver quoi ? Quoi que l'on puisse dire, le fait que JM Rouillan soit encore en prison, alors qu'il avait purgé sa peine, est un véritable scandale. Il devrait être aujourd'hui en liberté, comme tout les camarades d'Action Direct ou des FAR !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de Président "de gauche" depuis lui. Personne d'autre à se mettre sous la dent.
> 
> Alors, oui, forcément, jusqu'au prochain, même si c'est dans 50 ans, ce sera toujours celui-là qu'on ressortira, qu'on critiquera, qu'on salira, à qui on reprochera l'état de délabrement avancé du pays... Critiquer les fautes d'hier pour justifier les actions d'aujourd'hui.




Oui, enfin c'est la même chose de tout les côtés...  
C'est juste les rôles qui s'échangent, mais sur le fond ni gauche ni droite ne valent mieux l'un que l'autre... 

Concernant Lemmy, y'a aucun commentaire affaire, à vous deux vous représentez bien la gauche et la droite fermées dans toute leur splendeur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tout à fait. Et cette décision pourrait d'ailleurs constituer un précédent pour d'éventuelles grâces au prochain 14 juillet...
> 
> 
> 
> Et alors ? Tu veux prouver quoi ? Quoi que l'on puisse dire, le fait que JM Rouillan soit encore en prison, alors qu'il avait purgé sa peine, est un véritable scandale. Il devrait être aujourd'hui en liberté, comme tout les camarades d'Action Direct ou des FAR !



Ne Mélanchon pas tout


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> Ne Mélanchon pas tout



_T'as pas assez d'allonge, c'est ça ?_


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> j'adore les offusqués à mémoire courte...
> (le reste du blabla ne me concerne pas...)


Ah !...
C'est donc à toi que je donne procuration, quand je ne peux pas aller voter ?!...
Si "untel" a fait tel truc, alors "je" peux le faire ?!...
Ce n'est pas ce que je pense et ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu signifier...
Plutôt (nan, pas le chien de Mickey) que de préjuger des pensées des autres personnes, contente toi d'essayer d'analyser les infos que les uns et les autres déposent ici...
Penses pour toi et non à la place des autres !... 
Meeerci...


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> j'adore les offusqués à mémoire courte...



Encore faut-il que la mémoire serve à quelque chose.
En l'occurrence, ceux qui manient l'argument que tu reprends feignent d'ignorer que la logique des grâces présidentielles à changé. Et qu'il est difficile de comparer les grâces collectives de Mitterrand et de Chirac, dont le nombre de bénéficiaires dépendait du nombre de détenus qui répondaient à des critères objectifs fixés par les juges d'application des peines, et les remises de peine exceptionnelles prononcées désormais par le nouveau chef de l'État. Car celles-ci ne répondent pas à des critères objectifs, mais subjectifs. Au bon vouloir du chef de trier le bon grain de l'ivraie. Et donc de choisir individuellement chaque bénéficiaire. Ainsi qu'il le dit lui-même, quand il voit "l'utilité, pour des raisons humanitaires ou exceptionnelles, d'une grâce individuelle prononcée de façon transparente", et qu'il précise les critères qui retiennent son attention : "une détermination hors du commun à suivre une formation professionnelle", "la preuve d'un courage ou d'une solidarité exemplaire"

Bon, Mariani, ce n'est pas pour la formation professionnelle. Pas non plus pour l'indemnisation de victimes. Çà doit être pour "une solidarité exemplaire"...
Ceci étant dit, ce geste nous montre l'infinie tendresse de notre président bien aimé envers l'un des plus proches amis de son ancien mentor.
Car notre Nicolas admire Charles, surtout quand il s'appelle Pasqua. La République, cette vieille pute, n'a qu'à détourner le regard.


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

T'as un sondage à remplir, toi !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2008)

Nouveau : le Meetic pour chiens !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> L'ancienne spationaute et ministre Claudie Haigneré, 51 ans, a été hospitalisée, mardi 23 décembre dans la soirée, après avoir tenté de se donner la mort, mais ses jours ne sont pas en danger, a-t-on appris auprès d'une source gouvernementale.



Ben y paraitrait que nan !


----------



## Amok (24 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben y paraitrait que nan !



"*Elle avait des soucis, elle était stressée et voulait dormir, et c'est pourquoi elle a absorbé des médicaments qui se sont contrariés (...) On peut parler d'une erreur d'automédication dans un contexte particulier, où elle s'est trompée sur les doses" (Jean-Pierre Haigneré)*

_Médecin rhumatologue, spécialiste en médecine aéronautique, Claudie Haigneré est docteur ès sciences, option neurosciences. Elle est en outre membre de l'Académie des technologies et de l'Académie des Sports. etc, etc...
_
Voilà qui confirme ce que je pensais : ne jamais faire confiance aux médecins quand on est malade ! 

Ceci étant, plus "sérieusement", j'ai le plus grand respect pour cette femme au cursus plus qu'impressionnant...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Encore faut-il que la mémoire serve à quelque chose. bla, bla,bla...



*lui, justement, en a de la mémoire...* 

la voila ta "circonstance exceptionnelle" 

"TSS" forever


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

*on fait passer les "copains" à la caisse ?*


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *lui, justement, en a de la mémoire...*
> 
> la voila ta "circonstance exceptionnelle"
> 
> "TSS" forever



J'en ai que peu à faire, de l'opinion de Jean-Paul Kauffmann. Il estime anormal qu'un homme soit en prison pour des crimes présents du fait de son passé, c'est son droit d'individu.
Qu'il l'érige en droit républicain m'indispose. Le passé des hommes n'absout pas leur présent.
Plutôt qu'un renvoi sur wikipédia, tu aurais pu renvoyer des articles plus détaillés. Comme cette chronique judiciaire du Monde, par exemple.
J'aime beaucoup le passage où cette vieille crapule de Chirac parle en expert de cette vieille crapule de Marchiani.



> L&#8217;image du &#8220;libérateur&#8221; a en outre été largement écornée par celui-là même qui l&#8217;avait consacré en le nommant préfet de la République, Jacques Chirac. Dans un livre d&#8217;entretien accordé à Pierre Péan et publié en février 2007 - _L&#8217;inconnu de l&#8217;Elysée, _Fayard - l&#8217;ancien président de la république expliquait qu&#8217;il conservait son amitié à Charles Pasqua en dépit de ses &#8220;_fréquentations hautement contestables&#8221;, _comme Jean-Charles Marchiani.
> &#8220;_Dans toutes les histoires d&#8217;otages où il s&#8217;est attribué un rôle, c&#8217;était largement bidon. Marchiani réclamait sans cesse de l&#8217;argent - que je ne lui donnais pas. Pasqua, lui, voulait que je prélève sur les fonds spéciaux de Matignon&#8221;, _indiquait Jacques Chirac en qualifiant de &#8220;_grand tort de sa vie&#8221;_, la nomination de M. Marchiani comme préfet.


La seule chose exceptionnelle ici est que cet ami des maitres des hauts de seine ait été condamné comme l'escroc qu'il est. Ça c'est exceptionnel. Généralement la justice n'arrive pas à les choper.
Et quand bien même on pourrait parler, à propos d'un autre, de "circonstances exceptionnelles" ?
Qui est donc cet imbécile de président pour prétendre décider à lui seul de ce qui est exceptionnel ou pas, au point d'abstraire un individu de notre droit commun ? A part le sien, aucun suffrage n'est venu à lui pour qu'il s'octroie de tels privilèges ubuesques.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'en ai que peu à faire, de l'opinion de Jean-Paul Kauffmann.



Et moi j'estime qu'il est infiniment mieux placé que toi pour donner la sienne !


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Nouveau : le Meetic pour chiens !



Et pour les chiennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

*santé !* :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Je me disais aussi... 46 ... c'est quoi un RMIste chinois ?? :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> Et moi j'estime qu'il est infiniment mieux placé que toi pour donner la sienne !



_Ne te force pas...
On connaît ton mépris pour toute réflexion intellectuelle et argumentée. Ton amour du vécu n'a pas de limite...  _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

*le père noël est une ordure un belge !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

Je suis tout barbouillé...:mouais:


----------



## Chang (25 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je me disais aussi... 46 ... c'est quoi un RMIste chinois ?? :mouais:



Pineze et quand tu sais qu'il va etre brasse en soute le vin ... enfin, le prix fait le gout pour certains et surtout eux ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> SOCIÉTÉ. Sans domicile fixe et quand même expulsables. «Lion», 34 ans et Sabrina, 27 ans, vivent sous tente depuis plus dun an. Installés sous le pont de lEurope, en bord de Loire, ils ne se rendent coupables daucun trouble de voisinage. Pourtant, en guise détrennes, lagglomération dOrléans (Loiret), dirigée par lUMP et gestionnaire des lieux, les assigne devant le tribunal administratif pour «occupation illicite qui porte atteinte à lordre public». La justice pourrait prononcer leur expulsion. Laudience est fixée aujourdhui à 14h30. (Lire la suite...)
> 
> c'est pas la même Mairie qui fiche les enfants a la cantine ?



il y a mêmê un jolie fin, merci Monsieur l'artisan Breton


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Purée le Côte du Rhône s'apelle "La Tache" ça s'invente pas


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> Et moi j'estime qu'il est infiniment mieux placé que toi pour donner la sienne !



Oui, je sais, tu aimes les sociétés inégalitaires.
Tu as d'ailleurs tort de les aimer à ce point. Si la société existait telle que tu le voudrais, tu serais de la première cohorte de morpions à être écrasé.

Elle a rendu son écharpe de dauphine !!!


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Purée le Côte du Rhône s'apelle "La Tache" ça s'invente pas



En fait, ce n'est pas un côte du Rhône, La Tâche (avec un accent). C'est un Romanée-Conti, et un des meilleurs, encore.
Un bourgogne, donc.
Connaissent rien au figaro.fr.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

*c'est le 'tit déj. qu'il faut sauter...*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Décembre 2008)

*Le Viagra, une arme contre Al Qaida ?* 

(ze link is in English, I am navré)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2008)

*la loi du *ta*lion ?* :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2008)

*y'en a pas une pour MacG !*


----------



## richard-deux (28 Décembre 2008)

L'iPod sauve 2 vies.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2008)

*C'est par où, la sortie ?*


----------



## boodou (29 Décembre 2008)

Faurisson acclamé au Zénith  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Je conseille vivement de passer sous silence ce genre de non événement...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2008)

Une seconde de plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une seconde de plus



Choueeette, on va pouvoir dormir plus longtemps la nuit prochaine ! :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une seconde de plus



un orgasme de plus pour les éjaculateurs précoces...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Choueeette, on va pouvoir dormir plus longtemps la nuit prochaine ! :rateau:


Mais mauvaise nouvelle pour les insomniaques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais mauvaise nouvelle pour les insomniaques.



Bof, z'auront qu'à faire la bringue une seconde de plus que prévu !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

*soyez discrets...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2009)

Devinez qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Devinez qui ?


Il doit avoir envie de lui chanter sa dernière chanson.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même Sebastien peut pas la sentir
> 
> Devinez qui ?



Il a bien raison.


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2009)

Le voleur volé


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2009)

Avec la riposte graduée, l'anonymat pourrait se payer.


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Avec la riposte graduée, l'anonymat pourrait se payer.


Faut pas aller en Australie non plus, alors...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Laurence Pernoud*



*un poil trop tard... *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *un poil trop tard... *


Bienvenue à Mlle DATI :bebe:. 

[YOUTUBE]kaRkmDIVBr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2009)

"Librairie de France"...


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *un poil trop tard... *



*ON S'EN BAT LES COUILLES !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *ON S'EN BAT LES COUILLES !!!*



c'est sur: ça ne vient pas des tiennes


----------



## golf (3 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> c'est sur: ça ne vient pas des tiennes


On s'en doutait : elles ne descendent qu'à la puberté     




Et malgré ses 19 ans, il n'est pas encore ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> c'est sur: ça ne vient pas des tiennes





golf a dit:


> On s'en doutait : elles ne descendent qu'à la puberté
> 
> 
> 
> ...










​


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2009)

Ah tiens, chapi et chapo...


----------



## kasarus (4 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *ON S'EN BAT LES COUILLES !!!*



Elle aussi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Bassman (5 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens, chapi et chapo...



Pas rigolo


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2009)

*GAZA* &#8226;  								            Les dangers d'un réveil terroriste


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

*ne laissez pas le répondeur...*


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2009)

Les 500 plus mauvais mots de passe de tous les temps

:sleep: Comme on a généralement que trois essais ..ça devrait aller


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

"fuckme" n'est qu'en vingtième position ...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> "fuckme" n'est qu'en vingtième position ...



C'est ton mot de passe ?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2009)

Faut-il protéger le noir de la nuit ?

Quelques lumières éteintes pour mieux se perdre dans les étoiles, je dis oui...


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Faut-il protéger le noir de la nuit ?
> 
> Quelques lumières éteintes pour mieux se perdre dans les étoiles, je dis oui...


Note : demander à l'_odré_...
C'est une spécialiste de ce genre de questions...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2009)

Ce sera plus pratique pour prendre des photos de soleil.


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2009)

Le Vatican dénonce les "effets dévastateurs" de la pilule sur l'environnement


C'est vraiment à pleurer...


----------



## rizoto (5 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Le Vatican dénonce les "effets dévastateurs" de la pilule sur l'environnement
> 
> 
> C'est vraiment à pleurer...




Et pourtant c'est un problème bien réel ...


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2009)

Certains pensent que non (vu dans l'article)
_"Une fois métabolisées, les hormones contenues dans les contraceptifs oraux n'ont plus aucun des effets caractéristiques des hormones féminines"
_
Et en tout état de cause, Le problème serait plutôt la :
_Les hormones contenues dans la pilule, tels les oestrogènes, "sont présentes partout, (...) dans le plastique, dans les désinfectants, dans la viande que nous mangeons"_


----------



## two (5 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Et en tout état de cause, Le problème serait plutôt la :
> _Les hormones contenues dans la pilule, tels les oestrogènes, "sont présentes partout, (...) dans le plastique, dans les désinfectants, dans la viande que nous mangeons"_


oui... et ces strogènes ne viennent pas des déchets liés au cycle féminin mais bien de choix industriels...


----------



## rizoto (5 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Certains pensent que non (vu dans l'article)
> _"Une fois métabolisées, les hormones contenues dans les contraceptifs oraux n'ont plus aucun des effets caractéristiques des hormones féminines"
> _


_
Ah, la bonne nouvelle. Quelle est l'intérêt d'en prendre alors ?

_


Romuald a dit:


> Et en tout état de cause, Le problème serait plutôt la :
> _Les hormones contenues dans la pilule, tels les oestrogènes, "sont présentes partout, (...) dans le plastique, dans les désinfectants, dans la viande que nous mangeons"_



Forcément, si c'est le mec qui les fabriquent qui le dit... Il n'y aucun danger...

Montsanto, Malboro, l'amiante, et le reste nous montre qu'il faut être prudent !


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah, la bonne nouvelle. Quelle est l'intérêt d'en prendre alors ?


Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement. Tu prends bien de la nourriture, et pourtant, une fois métabolisée...



rizoto a dit:


> Forcément, si c'est le mec qui les fabriquent qui le dit... Il n'y aucun danger...


Je l'avais noté, mais je persiste à croire s'il y a danger, ce n'est pas celui lié aux hormones contenues dans la pilule qui menace l'environnement compte tenu du volume que c'est par rapport au volume représenté par les produits industriels et alimentaires
Et je te retourne l'argument : le Vatican, étant contre la pilule, a tout interêt à la dénigrer. Et je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par son argument


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je l'avais noté, mais je persiste à croire s'il y a danger, ce n'est pas celui lié aux hormones contenues dans la pilule qui menace l'environnement compte tenu du volume que c'est



C'est vrai, d'ailleurs, le premier Virenque venu en lâche beaucoup plus dans la nature, chaque fois qu'il compisse un arbre, que n'importe quelle femme 

Maintenant, faut bien reconnaître qu'aucune étude sérieuse n'a été menée sur l'impact environemental du cocktail "pipilule/Canard WC" :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

à l'insu de leur plein gré...


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> à l'insu de leur plein gré...



Ah oui, j'ai entendu une des deux journalistes ce matin sur Inter à ce propos. C'est rare, c'est bien, et ça mérite d'être souligné.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> à l'insu de leur plein gré...


C'est très bien. Des femmes avec une légion d'honneur, pfff. 

Et pourquoi pas leur donner le droit de vote aussi.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est très bien. Des femmes avec une légion d'honneur, pfff.
> 
> Et pourquoi pas leur donner le droit de vote aussi.



Ou leur autoriser le port du pantalon.


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

Eteignez vos macs : Alerte à la consommation électrique.

En plein Keynote&#8230;


----------



## duracel (6 Janvier 2009)

La police protège les citoyens.http://fr.news.yahoo.com/63/20090106/tfr-californie-un-policier-tue-un-jeune-019dcf9.html


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou leur autoriser le port du pantalon.



Tu fais référence à ça ? 

Ce pape, je le trouvais un peu mou du genou. Mais là, il se rattrape bien.

D'ailleurs la Sainte Église Catholique, Apostolique et Romaine semble se porter très bien.
Très très bien, même. (oui je sais on en a déjà parlé, mais j'aime bien cet article...  )
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Z'avez acheté du bois ?!... 


Quand y'en a plus, y'en a encore... 


Elles sont où, les preuves ?!...
Aux premiers jours de l'enquête, les "autorités" semblaient en posséder...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2009)

Ils partent se marier en Afrique... à 7 ans...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Janvier 2009)

P'tain, j'croyais que c'était encore une histoire de mariage forcé 

Au moins ils sont débrouillards, c'est déjà ça, et on a jamais besoin du sens des réalités


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Elles sont où, les preuves ?!...
> Aux premiers jours de l'enquête, les "autorités" semblaient en posséder...



Oui : les lunettes rondes de l'homme encore en garde à vue* (celui que les médias désignent comme le "chef", alors que justement, il semble appartenir à groupe toto  :rateau: Bref, faut bien raconter des trucs aux gens, ça fait vendre ). 

Plus que cela, le problème est la justice qui semble prendre de plus en plus de largesses dans ses méthodes** ; il ne choque personne qu'un homme soit aujourd'hui détenu pour des faits qu'il n'a pas commis (il est présumé innocent) ? Mais le réalisme rejoint le cynisme politique : si cet individu est en prison, c'est qu'il appartient à un groupe d'extrème-gauche, donc qu'il est potentiellement dangereux. Ca marche comme ça, la justice sous Sarkozy. C'est la prévention, appellé aussi "_rétention de sûreté_" au pénal. Ma foi, quoi de plus logique que d'enfermer quelqu'un que l'on présume dangereux ; au moins, dans 9m2, il n'est plus dangereux que pour lui.

La privation de liberté pour un homme contre qui aucun fait ne peut être retenu devrait provoquer l'émotion : cela restaure insidieusement les méthodes policières des Etats fascistes coucou: Fab' ). Au contraire, l'émoi est partagée par la population à l'égard des lignes ferroviaires ! Les types qui font dérailler des trains sont des terroristes. Bien sûr. Et les syndicalistes des preneurs d'otages. 

Triste pays... 




*Elle n'est pas de moi. Voir la chronique de Charb dans Charlie du 31 décembre.
** Voir aussi, récemment, l'affaire de l'ancien directeur de publication de Libé, De Filippis.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Ouaip.

En tout cas, moi, je rêve un jour de pouvoir tomber sur un syndicaliste de la SNCF  C'est les seuls qui sont planqués les jours de grève. On ne peut quand même pas continuer à taper les seuls cheminots qui bossent, quand même. Ça la fout mal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouaip.
> 
> En tout cas, moi, je rêve un jour de pouvoir tomber sur un syndicaliste de la SNCF  C'est les seuls qui sont planqués les jours de grève. On ne peut quand même pas continuer à taper les seuls cheminots qui bossent, quand même. Ça la fout mal.



Tu peux pas les voir.
Ils ne sont pas à la SNCF, ils sont directement dans les bureaux de leurs syndicats...

[GV]4290486431753268792&hl[/GV]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Bon. Tant pis.
Je continuerai à m'en prendre aux innocents.
Finalement, j'ai une âme de syndicaliste SNCF on dirait :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon. Tant pis.
> Je continuerai à m'en prendre aux innocents.
> Finalement, j'ai une âme de syndicaliste SNCF on dirait :affraid:



Pourquoi? Toi aussi tu piques du fric dans les caisses?


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2009)

Vivement qu'il soit ministre, son incompétence ne demande qu'à s'épanouir au nom de l'intérêt général.


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Vivement qu'il soit ministre, son incompétence ne demande qu'à s'épanouir au nom de l'intérêt général.



C'est le fils de Jean Lefebvre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi? Toi aussi tu piques du fric dans les caisses?



Nan, lui, c'est les auto-radios, qu'il pique dans les caisses !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)

Lefebvre s'occupant d'Internet. on n'a pas fini de rigoler.


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

Ouais...
En espérant que ses élucubrations ne deviennent pas des contraintes ou des lois bien réelles...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu fais référence à ça ?
> 
> Ce pape, je le trouvais un peu mou du genou. Mais là, il se rattrape bien.






> Pape qui  de façon aberrante  refuse de procréer.



Toutes les explications de sa connerie sont là


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Toutes les explications de sa connerie sont là



finalement, Raël a tout compris


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2009)

Exact


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouaip.
> 
> En tout cas, moi, je rêve un jour de pouvoir tomber sur un syndicaliste de la SNCF  C'est les seuls qui sont planqués les jours de grève. On ne peut quand même pas continuer à taper les seuls cheminots qui bossent, quand même. Ça la fout mal.



C'est étrange tout de même. J'avais cru comprendre que "désormais, quand il y a une grève en France, personne ne s'en aperçoit".

On nous aurait mentit?  :rateau:


----------



## duracel (8 Janvier 2009)

Elle a un coeur
Quel beau geste d'humanité.....


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Elle a un coeur
> Quel beau geste d'humanité.....



Quelle démagogie...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

OOOoOOOOOOoooooh! 
Un joli lapin en peluuuuuuuuche! 
C'est tellement mignon. 

J'aime bien ça : "La ministre a estimé que c'était le devoir d'un garde des Sceaux de faire un geste d'humanité envers ces femmes détenues".

Ca c'est sûr, elle doivent se sentir vachement mieux dis donc. 
Qu'est-ce qu'elle est bien cette rachida dites donc! Elle y va, elle hésite pas à se bouger le cul, à prendre des risques! Woah!

par contre kikapayé? Hein? Non mais!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> par contre kikapayé? Hein? Non mais!



Ben &#8230; Kitoraivoulukipaie ? Nous, bien sûr ! Tu croyais pas qu'elle allait payer 19 lapins de sa poche, quand même &#8230; Au prix où sont ses bagues, elle peut pas se le permettre


----------



## rizoto (8 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Elle a un coeur
> Quel beau geste d'humanité.....



Et puis quel courage. 5 jours apres son accouchement et deja au boulot


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis quel courage. 5 jours apres son accouchement et deja au boulot



C'est la preuve que le congé maternité ne sert à rien.
Va falloir faire une loi pour le supprimer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la preuve que le congé maternité ne sert à rien.
> Va falloir faire une loi pour le supprimer.


Et même supprimer les maternités, remplacées par un accouchement sur le lieu de travail, même le dimanche. Dès que l'enfant est sorti, hop ! au boulot !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et même supprimer les maternités, remplacées par un accouchement sur le lieu de travail, même le dimanche. Dès que l'enfant est sorti, hop ! au boulot !



c'est pas interdit le travail des enfants ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la preuve que le congé maternité ne sert à rien.
> Va falloir faire une loi pour le supprimer.



En fait c'est le pere qui a pris son congé maternité 

Ah non  pas possible, vu les bagues qu'il peut acheter, il doit être fort occupé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> c'est pas interdit le travail des enfants ?


C'est de la mère que je parlais. Ca ferait faire de sacrées économies à l'Etat et ça amliorerait la productivité des entreprises.

Quant au travail des enfants, à la naissance, il ne sont pas en capacité de travailler. Mais à partir de 4/5ans, c'est jouable.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est de la mère que je parlais. Ca ferait faire de sacrées économies à l'Etat et ça amliorerait la productivité des entreprises.
> 
> Quant au travail des enfants, à la naissance, il ne sont pas en capacité de travailler. Mais à partir de 4/5ans, c'est jouable.



et plus besoin de maternelles supplémentaires: c'est tout bénef' !


----------



## duracel (8 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la preuve que le congé maternité ne sert à rien.
> Va falloir faire une loi pour le supprimer.


 
C'est pas une maladie la maternité?

Pendant ce temps là, l'autre montre les crocs....  

On va envoyer les Charles de Gaulle pour les impressionner?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> C'est pas une maladie la maternité?
> 
> Pendant ce temps là, l'autre montre les crocs....
> 
> On va envoyer les Charles de Gaulle pour les impressionner?


C'est sûr : Obama doit avoir très peur de s'attirer les foudres du petit Nicolas. 

De toutes façons, vouloir refonder le capitalisme est aussi utopique que de vouloir le remplacer.


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2009)

Une pensée pour naas.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> c'est pas interdit le travail des enfants ?



Ben...
Certains pensent qu'on peut les foutre en taule à quatre ans ; pourquoi ne pas les faire travailler ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben...
> Certains pensent qu'on peut les foutre en taule à quatre ans ; pourquoi ne pas les faire travailler ?


Bah au moins, pendant qu'ils seront en taule ou au boulot, il seront pas sur internet ce «_refuge»_ pour «_les psychopathes, les violeurs, les racistes et les voleurs».




_


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> internet ce «_refuge»_ pour «_les psychopathes, les violeurs, les racistes et les voleurs».
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seulement ceux là, t'es sûr ? y a pas aussi les terroristes, les prévaricateurs, les anthropophages et les bachi-bouzouks ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben...
> Certains pensent qu'on peut les foutre en taule à quatre ans ; pourquoi ne pas les faire travailler ?


Ben quoi ? S'ils ont envie de travailler, pourquoi les en empêcherait-on ? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Seulement ceux là, t'es sûr ? y a pas aussi les terroristes, les prévaricateurs, les anthropophages et les bachi-bouzouks ? :rateau:


Et même les canards.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben quoi ? S'ils ont envie de travailler, pourquoi les en empêcherait-on ?



Tu maîtrises bien le cynisme. 
T'as pensé à envoyer ta candidature pour rentrer au gouvernement ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu maîtrises bien le cynisme.
> T'as pensé à envoyer ta candidature pour rentrer au gouvernement ?


A l'occasion j'y penserai. 


L'industrie du X veut aussi son plan de relance


----------



## Arlequin (8 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'industrie du X veut aussi son plan de relance



d'autant que le blue-_raie_ semble bien se porter


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Ça va ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va ?!...



Moi, ce dont je souffre vraiment, c'est de la connerie incommensurable et abyssale de certains de mes collègues  de boulot... ptain, vivement la retraite...  :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi, ce dont je souffre vraiment, c'est de la connerie incommensurable et abyssale de certains de mes collègues  de boulot... ptain, vivement la retraite...  :sleep:



Y en a partout.
Espérons que ça ne s'aggrave pas avec l'âge...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va ?!...



_ "Les femmes, elles, éprouvent, le plus souvent, ce type de difficultés dans les entreprises qui produisent ou qui distribuent de l'eau, du gaz"
_ 
Le secteur des pipelines, donc.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Janvier 2009)

Au tiens!
Samy Naceri est sorti de prison..

Ce monsieur a de la ressource quand même...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> _ "Les femmes, elles, éprouvent, le plus souvent, ce type de difficultés dans les entreprises qui produisent ou qui distribuent de l'eau, du gaz"
> _
> Le secteur des pipelines, donc.



Ce qui est bien avec Tibo, c'est qu'elle est toujours la première à donner de bons tuyauts 



En tout cas, ce ne sont finalement pas toujours les meilleurs qui partent les premiers, voici une exception pour confirmer la règle


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

*Un homme tué par un agent de sécurité, dix téléphones pour témoigner*


----------



## katelijn (9 Janvier 2009)

Rends-moi mon rein!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> Rends-moi mon rein!





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> L'avocat de Batista veut que le rein soit rendu à son client ou qu'il soit indemnisé à hauteur de 1,5 million de dollars, rapportent The New York Post et Daily News.



Voilà un rein qui coûte l'os du coude :affraid:


----------



## kasarus (9 Janvier 2009)

Toquez avant de sortir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

kasarus a dit:


> Toquez avant de sortir...



Remarque, son premier gosse a eu un accouchement pas mal aussi ! :affraid:



> Le couple avait également été pris de court par la naissance de leur autre garçon, Cameron, maintenant âgé deux ans. Deux mois avant le terme de la grossesse, "j'ai ressenti comme un besoin d'aller aux toilettes, et il est tombé directement dans la cuvette", a poursuivi Mme Stead.



Celui là, plus tard, s'il a des goûts de chiottes, faudra pas demander pourquoi


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Un homme tué par un agent de sécurité, dix téléphones pour témoigner*



Ce sont des vidéos bidons juste pour discréditer les forces de l'ordre, c'est dégueulasse ! 

( L'agent _aurait_ confondu son arme à feu et son tazer  :mouais:  en fait il était équipé du nouveau modèle de tazer, qui balance un pruneau en plus de la décharge comme ça hop en bonus histoire d'être certain d'immobiliser le prévenu récalcitrant  )


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ce sont des vidéos bidons juste pour discréditer les forces de l'ordre, c'est dégueulasse !
> 
> ( L'agent _aurait_ confondu son arme à feu et son tazer  :mouais:  en fait il était équipé du nouveau modèle de tazer, qui balance un pruneau en plus de la décharge comme ça hop en bonus histoire d'être certain d'immobiliser le prévenu récalcitrant  )



Je parie que c'est encore un coup bas du facteur politicen :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que celui-ci a besoin d'aide...



> A voir ici, ce forum contenant 2268 messages, rédigés par une seule et même personne, Joynice Kanellis, qui ne perd visiblement pas lespoir dêtre rejoint un jour par dautres membres


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je crois que celui-ci a besoin d'aide...



http://tarisspeed.conforums.com/index.cgi?board=magicchristmas&action=display&num=1231221684

Il est content des visites qu'on lui fait quand même...


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

il a sérieusement besoin d'un psy celui la.


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je crois que celui-ci a besoin d'aide...



Il bosse maintenant à MacBidouille


----------



## rizoto (9 Janvier 2009)

père et fils


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> père et fils



Il a vraiment honte de rien le nain...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> père et fils




J'adore l'air vicieux du fils sur la photo pour bien coller avec le sujet 

Et sur le sujet en lui-même, rien à dire... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> père et fils



Fin de la démocratie, nous entrons en régime de présipautée héréditaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2009)

Ouais, enfin le Prince Jean a dit non à son monarque président de père. Gare à la disgrâce.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Et 42 commentaires à l'article...
Au moment où j'écris ce post...


----------



## duracel (9 Janvier 2009)

Plus fort que Rachida


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Janvier 2009)

Et plus inintéressant que son enfant


----------



## richard-deux (10 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fin de la démocratie, nous entrons en régime de présipautée héréditaire



Fin de la démocratie... 

Je ne crois pas que les Etats-Unis soient devenus un régime de présipautée avec la famille Bush.

George, George et Jeb?


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Fin de la démocratie...
> 
> Je ne crois pas que les Etats-Unis soient devenus un régime de présipautée avec la famille Bush.
> 
> George, George et Jeb?





tirhum a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Quand y'en a plus, y'en a encore...
> 
> (...)


----------



## richard-deux (10 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

*réduction de peine: adieu casserole!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Fin de la démocratie...
> 
> Je ne crois pas que les Etats-Unis soient devenus un régime de présipautée avec la famille Bush.
> 
> George, George et Jeb?



Rien à voir, aucun des deux "juniors" n'a succédé ou ne succédera à son père, le premier à succédé à Clinton, et dans le meilleur (ou le pire ? :rateau des cas, le second succéderait à Obama !


Ah ! Les amateurs ! 

Chez nous, ils transforment d'abord l'argent public en argent privé avant de faire ça !


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> à l'insu de leur plein gré...



Elles sont trois maintenant


Et celle-la ne l'envoie pas dire:


			
				L'article du Monde a dit:
			
		

> Contactée par l'AFP, Mme Audin a estimé "à la limite méprisante" l'attitude du chef de l'Etat


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Fin de la démocratie...
> 
> Je ne crois pas que les Etats-Unis soient devenus un régime de présipautée avec la famille Bush.
> 
> George, George et Jeb?




J'crois que Bush II à définitivement grillé le nom de sa lignée


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *réduction de peine: adieu casserole!*



Waouh...
Ca c'est de l'info...
:sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Waouh...
> Ca c'est de l'info...
> :sleep:




Vous vous sentez obligés de vous faire des duels gauche-droite à chaque fois qu'un de vous parle ?

Le fil c'est "Actualités amusantes... Ou pas" , on est pas obligé d'avoir des trucs sérieux tout le temps, vos guéguerres à chaque post (et j'parle aussi pour lemmy, il est pas en reste) ça devient chiant, faites l'effort de vous ignorer au moins !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous vous sentez obligés de vous faire des duels gauche-droite à chaque fois qu'un de vous parle ?
> 
> Le fil c'est "Actualités amusantes... Ou pas" , on est pas obligé d'avoir des trucs sérieux tout le temps, vos guéguerres à chaque post (et j'parle aussi pour lemmy, il est pas en reste) ça devient chiant, faites l'effort de vous ignorer au moins !





comme quoi, la jeunesse n'est pas forcément signe de conn*** 

je me contente de ne répondre qu'une fois sur cinq à des _agressions_ parfaitement puériles et débiles


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> je me contente de ne répondre qu'une fois sur cinq à des _agressions_ parfaitement puériles et débiles




Et tu relances avec autant de connerie en sachant pertinement les effets que ça aura, félicitations !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et tu relances avec autant de connerie en sachant pertinement les effets que ça aura, félicitations !



20% de relance, c'est pas cher payé!


----------



## Craquounette (10 Janvier 2009)

Je comprends mieux ta longue absence...


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> comme quoi, la jeunesse n'est pas forcément signe de conn***


La "vieillesse" n'est pas forcément un signe de sagesse, non plus...



Lemmy a dit:


> je me contente de ne répondre qu'une fois sur cinq à des _agressions_ parfaitement puériles et débiles


Ou d'essayer de les provoquer et de tomber à côté de la plaque...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La "vieillesse" n'est pas forcément un signe de sagesse, non plus...



ce que je n'ai jamais prétendu!  et pas si vieux que ça, en plus! 




> Ou d'essayer de les provoquer et de tomber à côté de la plaque...



à voir ta réaction plutôt un cur de cible! 

... et si on revenait à l'objet du fil... ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> ... et si on revenait à l'objet du fil... ?




Sans commentaire...


----------



## Chang (10 Janvier 2009)

Comment c'est fatigant a lire les forums des fois ... mais fatigant ... toujours les memes tetes de nazes qui savent pas s'arreter de braire, et de braire, et de braire ... tout ca avec des smileys a l'oppose de la veritable intention du message ... merde quoi, c'est samedi, faites pas suer ... taisez vous les clowns ...


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

Écolo, écolos ?!...
Bientôt des ordis en peau de... de quoi ?!... 



Lemmy a dit:


> à voir ta réaction plutôt un cur de cible!


Tu lis bien mal...



Lemmy a dit:


> ... et si on revenait à l'objet du fil... ?


Ça te va bien, tiens...


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2009)

Euhhhh...
Vous avez déjà mangé de l'écureuil ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

Naaan, touchez pas les petits écureuils !


----------



## rizoto (10 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Naaan, touchez pas les petits écureuils !



Tu manges bien des bebes vaches ... des petites sardines ... pourquoi pas des ecureils


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

Parce que c'est mignon, ce qui crée une attache émotionnelle tout à fait superficielle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2009)

En même temps, il y a 99,99% de chances que ça soit avec un *arôme artificiel* d'écureuils... Les rongeurs peuvent dormir tranquilles...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En même temps, il y a 99,99% de chances que ça soit avec un *arôme artificiel* d'écureuils... Les rongeurs peuvent dormir tranquilles...



Surtout d'écureuil *cajun* ! Je ne pense pas qu'il reste énormément d'écureuils francophones dans les bayous de Louisiane (si tant est qu'il fut un temps où il y en eut)


----------



## thomnb (10 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'crois que Bush II à définitivement grillé le nom de sa lignée



Faut avouer qu'avec un nom pareil c'est dur de pas griller sa lignée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

*n'oubliez pas les croissants... *


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

*les éléphants ne sont plus seuls...*


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Waouh...
> Ca c'est de l'info...
> :sleep:





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous vous sentez obligés de vous faire des duels gauche-droite à chaque fois qu'un de vous parle ?
> 
> Le fil c'est "Actualités amusantes... Ou pas" , on est pas obligé d'avoir des trucs sérieux tout le temps, vos guéguerres à chaque post (et j'parle aussi pour lemmy, il est pas en reste) ça devient chiant, faites l'effort de vous ignorer au moins !



Ouais bon allez je me sens obligé de répondre quand même hein... 
(Je suis en partie accusé dans l'affaire, donc quand même je peux poser ma réponse hein voilà...)

Alors ce fil est bien sûr le fil d'actus du moment, parfois graves, parfois légères, parfois décalées, etc... Comme tu dis, il n'est pas interdit de poster une actualité drôle, qui prête à sourire par son côté dérisoire ou insolite. 
Je ne voudrais pas faire mon rabat-joie (certains diront que certains déjà fait, de toute manière ) mais l'actu qu'avait posté Lemmy donne à réfléchir sur le degré d'information qu'elle comporte. Il a d'ailleurs récidivé avec cette actu (dans un autre genre) : 



Lemmy a dit:


> *n'oubliez pas les croissants... *




Ce genre d'informations (pêchées toutes les deux sur le site du Figaro, mais on en trouve ailleurs de toute manière) est à la frontière entre l'information et le divertissement, entre l'actualité et l'émotion. La frontière poreuse entre ce qui relève du domaine du journalisme d'informations et ce qui relève du de la non-information (appelons-là comme cela) a sans doute été franchie. Et il n'y aurait rien à redire s'il s'agissait d'un cas isolé. Ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas. L'information a de plus en plus tendance à devenir un divertissement ; elle n'est plus faite par les journalistes mais par les lecteurs (ou les téléspectateurs, ou les auditeurs). Quel intérêt trouve-t-on au fait que le homard d'un avion soit relâché ? En quoi cela importe-t-il ? On s'en fout, mais pourtant le Figaro prend soin d'y consacrer un article. Ca n'informe pas, on n'apprend rien, ne retient presque rien, mais on est divertit, entre deux articles sur Gaza et les SDF... 

Cette non-information sert la démagogie la plus totale. Le deuxième article est d'ailleurs en cela révélateur : le Figaro publie l'article sur le surveillant qui s'est fait agresser. Il aurait pu être tué, ç'aurait été grave, certes ; on en aurait fait un article, et basta. Mais il n'est même pas mort, le bougre : mieux, il n'a même pas été hospitalisé. Le détenu ne devait vraiment rien avoir dans les mains... Maintenant, j'ai cherché si le Figaro avait pris soin de pondre un article pour chaque détenu mort en prison (ils étaient quand même plus de cent en 2008, un chiffre qui en impose et qui donne à réfléchir sur l'état du systèmes carcéral français). C'était sûrement trop demander ; à près tout, pourquoi écrire un article sur un taulard (donc un sale type) qui en plus est mort !? 
Là, c'est l'émotion qui a régit le choix d'écriture et de publication de l'article. Ca n'est pas grave, ça ne fait pas réfléchir plus que "quels sales types, ces taulards !", et on passe à un autre article. Du divertissement, comme pour mieux aveugler des lecteurs prétendument incapables de réfléchir sur des sujets trop construits. 

Daniel Schneiderman a par ailleurs consacré a par ailleurs consacré un article il y a peu, sur le site de Libé, à ce phénomène de non-information. Il se consacre à un autre aspect du journalisme d'information, celui du consensus autour de l'importance du sujet à traiter. On ne prend même plus la peine, dit-il, de s'interroger pour savoir si l'info a de l'intérêt à être traitée, puisqu'elle fait consensus, des agences de presse jusqu'aux rédactions des journaux. 

Mon précèdent message, moins loquace, n'était donc pas seulement une attaque de plus contre Lemmy. Je n'ai simplement pas envie de voir ce fil devenir comme le journal de Jean-Pierre Pernaut, où, sous couvert d'informations plus proches des vraies gens, où nous sert du divertissement peu digne d'intérêt. On doit bien être encore capable d'analyse et de réflexion...
J'espère en tout cas que les journalistes qui sont sur MacG (il y en a bien quelques uns  ) et qui font de l'information, de la vraie  seront d'accord avec moi.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2009)

*Actualités amusantes... ou pas.
*

Tout est dans le titre, non ?

Si tu veux un site d'infos, tu vas sur un site d'infos (de préférence qui corresponde à tes opinions politiques, pour que tu râles pas tout le temps).

Si tu veux un fil d'infos *strictement* sérieuses, tu ouvres un fil d'infos sérieuses sur ce forum, ou tu te crées ton propre forum (ah, déjà fait ? )

Ici, on poste des actualités amusantes... ou pas. C'est comme ça, c'est le concept du fil. Si ça te plaît pas, ben ne t'abonne pas à ce fil.
Le spectre est large, de quoi satisfaire tout le monde, à chacun de poster les infos qu'il juge intéressantes pour les autres, selon son humeur ou ses opinions. Des infos sérieuses, importantes, et d'autres futiles, décalées. La vie, quoi.

Quel est le problème ?

J'admets que certains postent ici de manière un peu compulsive, et pas toujours de façon très intéressante (de mon point de vue), mais tout cela est très subjectif, et il ne tient qu'à ceux qui s'en désolent de faire contrepoids en postant des infos qu'ils jugent plus pertinentes.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Janvier 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Quel est le problème ?



Le problème ? Que tu n'as pas lu mon message :sleep:




julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors ce fil est bien sûr le fil d'actus du moment, parfois graves, parfois légères, parfois décalées, etc... Comme tu dis, il n'est pas interdit de poster une actualité drôle, qui prête à sourire par son côté dérisoire ou insolite.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

On peut pas demander au Figaro ou à L'humanité de faire des articles impartiaux non plus 

Et tu connais le niveau de Lemmy, autant l'ignorer que lui donner ce qu'il veut 
Ce genre d'articles (celui sur le gardien aggréssé), pour les gens comme lui c'est une aubaine, comme vont l'être ceux qui disent le contraire pour les gauchos fédérés ; ça leur permet de dire "Tu vois ! j'avais raison !", sans aucune pensée construite qui réfléchisse à un autre modèle que "Je comprends ce que je vois, je ne vois que ce que je veux voir" ; Quand tu lui réponds sur ça, ça lui donne encore plus de raisons de continuer, c'est exactement ce qu'il attends ; (sur ton post sur le journalisme, je suis entièrement d'accord, c'est plus l'information qui compte en elle-même, mais la façon dont elle est dites qui la construit ; mais j'appliquerais pas ça que à TF1 et au Figaro  )

Alors bordel, mets lemmy dans ta liste d'ignorés question qu'on en finisse


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le problème ? Que tu n'as pas lu mon message :sleep:



Si, je l'ai lu. Mais je n'y peux rien si tu te contredis dans le même message.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *n'oubliez pas les croissants... *


Je ne vois pas ce que cette info peut avoir de drôle (rapport au  dans l'intitulé du message).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce que cette info peut avoir de drôle (rapport au  dans l'intitulé du message).



pas moins que les posts politiques qu'on trouve ici... tu "oublies" de faire la remarque dans ce cas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> pas moins que les posts politiques qu'on trouve ici...



C'est vrai quoi! Y'en a marre de cette petite gueguerre... 

Perso je vomis la petite chose vaniteuse qui nous dirige et les millions de gogos qui l'ont mise en place ; mais je ne déverse pas des tombereaux de posts ici pour le rappeler sans cesse, que diantre!
Je l'ai fait une fois et je pense que c'est suffisant...

Quoi ?...
Ah ; ça fait deux fois, maintenant ?...
Oui bon, ben ça fait deux fois alors...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Janvier 2009)

Bon, j'ai fait mon Ed : la dénonciation, ça à du bon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, j'ai fait mon Ed : la dénonciation, ça à du bon



Ed est déjà déficient capillaire, mais toi tu seras tondu!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2009)

Il était tondu quand il était petit mais le rebelle se laisse pousser la chevelure


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, j'ai fait mon Ed : la dénonciation, ça à du bon



Quelle déchéance


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quelle déchéance


Je m'inscris en faux. Quel progrès. 

Il ira loin. IL IRA LOIN!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

*ça manque ici...* :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *ça manque ici...* :rateau:



nan, ça y est... Modern est casée et on n'a plus de nouvelles de Robertav...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> nan, ça y est... Modern est casée et on n'a plus de nouvelles de Robertav...



elle est en mains aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Cool...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Janvier 2009)

Ayant été le créateur de ce fil dans sa première version, avec l'assentiment des modos de l'époque, et où je ne l'étais pas encore, ce fil n'est qu'informatif et pas sujet à polémiques, c'est du moins dans cet esprit que j'en avais pris l'initiative&#8230; 

Pour les polémiques sur des infos sensibles il y a le comptoir ou quiconque peut y ouvrir un fil&#8230;

Enfin c'est mon avis et comme chacun sait je le partage&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2009)

_Dites&#8230; c&#8217;est pas parce que j&#8217;ai encore les clefs de la serpillière qu&#8217;il faut vous me forcer à m&#8217;en servir  On se calme donc et on arrête de chercher des poux : c&#8217;est plus la saison. Vous pouvez essayer éventuellement de vous chercher des huîtres mais je ne suis pas sûr du résultat&#8230;_


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Janvier 2009)

Pourquoi tu parles d'huitres ? A cause de Patoch qui adore les ouvrir ? Ou de Lemmy ?










Hein ? J'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Janvier 2009)

Vu dans le blog photos de libé.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ou de Lemmy ?



Pour son QI, oui oui...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

*pas au bureau ? * :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Janvier 2009)

Putain, les indices de bonheur, de moral etc, c'est encore une belle connerie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> *pas au bureau ? * :mouais:



Logique, le bureau étant l'endroit par excellence ou le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres 

:mouais:


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2009)

*Info amusante ou pas :*

Ca vient de tomber comme à Azincourt. Certain (notez l'absence de "s"), au vu de leur historique, ne peuvent plus poster dans ce fil. D'autres, comme le faisait remarquer Tintin sombre, auraient pu activer la fonction "ignorer cet utilisateur". D'autres, encore, sont en sursis.
Toujours est-il que la tournure que prend ce fil depuis quelques temps (j'aime / j'aime pas not' bon roi et je prouve que j'ai raison en grattant les fonds de tiroirs, ou je poste des articles dont l'objectivité, voir l'intérêt, reste à démontrer) me semble hors de propos.

Si vous souhaitez exprimer basiquement vos idées politiques ou vous confronter à celles des autres, rien ne vous empêche de le faire sur des sites dont c'est le sujet.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2009)

_Fluctuat nec mergitur..._


----------



## boodou (12 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> _Fluctuat nec mergitur..._



Sympa pour Paris-Plage


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

L**** a dit:


> elle est en mains aussi



Ça c'est la VRAIE bonne nouvelle, et toujours aussi AMUSANTE&#8230;
Avoir la paix, c'est un luxe dont on doit avoir conscience.

Je souhaite d'ailleurs à la plupart d'entre vous de tomber dramatiquement, durablement et profondément amoureux. Si Robertav y est arrivée&#8230; 

(C'était MON actualité amusante du jour )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça c'est la VRAIE bonne nouvelle, et toujours aussi AMUSANTE
> Avoir la paix, c'est un luxe dont on doit avoir conscience.



Pourvou qué ça doure!


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> _Fluctuat nec mergitur..._



Ah, ce magnifique fleuve, l'Yonne "la terrible", qui court sous les ponts de Paris.


----------



## boodou (12 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, ce magnifique fleuve, l'Yonne "la terrible", qui court sous les ponts de Paris.



Cette querelle c'est la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2009)

Des bruits de casseroles autour d'un colloque sur le piratage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Des bruits de casseroles autour d'un colloque sur le piratage.



Pourquoi ? Tu pensais vraiment qu'ils allaient faire débattre des gens pas d'accord avec eux ? Faire intervenir des contradicteurs crédibles ? Attends, c'est une opération de propagande promotionnelle, pas une tentative de suicide politique, qu'ils organisent ! :mouais:


----------



## jacquemoud_b (13 Janvier 2009)

Nouveau Google Chrome pour MAC


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2009)

Nous sur MacGe on a un Web'O



			
				le résumé d'article sur la page d'accueil d'aujourd'hui a dit:
			
		

> Palm est depuis plusieurs années dans une situation délicate, une situation qui n'est pas sans faire penser à celle d'Apple dans les années 90. Mais la semaine dernière, *en présentant les &#8230; webOS*



Chez Palm, ils en ont plusieurs !


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2009)

Pesticides...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu pensais vraiment qu'ils allaient faire débattre des gens pas d'accord avec eux ? Faire intervenir des contradicteurs crédibles ? Attends, c'est une opération de propagande promotionnelle, pas une tentative de suicide politique, qu'ils organisent ! :mouais:



Nan, ça ne m'étonne pas. Simplement je trouve ça plutôt cocasse, voire risible, d'organiser un colloque sur le piratage où personne hormis le cercle des "vertueux" n'est présent pour en discuter. Voilà tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Nan, ça ne m'étonne pas. Simplement je trouve ça plutôt cocasse, voire risible, d'organiser un colloque sur le piratage où personne hormis le cercle des "vertueux" n'est présent pour en discuter. Voilà tout.



Parce que toi, tu sais, mais tu vas voir, quand les 80% de pékins moyens qui ne savent pas vont lire les comptes rendus du "grand colloque" et feront connaître leur opinion faussée, tu trouveras ça un poil moins cocasse, je gage


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que toi, tu sais, mais tu vas voir, quand les 80% de pékins moyens qui ne savent pas vont lire les comptes rendus du "grand colloque" et feront connaître leur opinion faussée, tu trouveras ça un poil moins cocasse, je gage



Qui sait, parait que j'ai un grand sens de l'humour.


----------



## Amok (14 Janvier 2009)

Mille six cents clichés pour le seul _Jardin des délices_ de Jérôme Bosch : une profusion qui permet de distinguer des détails invisibles à l'il nu, selon les promoteurs du projet. _Le_ _Jardin des délices_ et treize autres chefs-d'uvre du musée du Prado sont disponibles, depuis mardi 13 janvier, en haute  résolution sur Google Earth, le site d'images satellites du géant américain de l'Internet. Cette avancée technologique permet _"l'accès à des uvres à n'importe qui et  depuis n'importe quel endroit du monde"_, explique le  directeur du célèbre musée madrilène lors de la présentation du projet. _"C'est la première fois que cela se fait dans le monde"_, indique pour sa  part le directeur de Google Espagne.

Article complet sur "Le Monde"


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2009)

Vous cherchez un boulot sympa et bien payé ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Rhhoooooo si seulement j'avais rien à foutre le 22 février ...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Rhhoooooo si seulement j'avais rien à foutre le 22 février ...



Entre autre, me souhaiter un très bon anniversaire, hein...


----------



## Calor45 (14 Janvier 2009)

Société : il viole sa grand mère de 80 ans


----------



## Bassman (14 Janvier 2009)

Calor45 a dit:


> Société : il viole sa grand mère de 80 ans


Bah quoi ??


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah quoi ??



Ben il est con d'avoir mis des capotes, a cet âge là elle doit être ménopausée depuis belle lurette.


----------



## Amok (14 Janvier 2009)

Le tribunal correctionnel de Paris a prononcé, mercredi 14 janvier, une relaxe générale des six prévenus au procès de l'hormone de croissance. A ce jour, 117 jeunes traités à l'hormone de croissance dans les années 1980 sont morts des suites de la maladie de Creutzfeldt-Jakob.

Bon. Il y a un truc qui m'interpelle : 
_L'enquête a conclu à une spécificité française dans cette affaire, la France comptant, en 2004, *58 % *de tous les cas mondiaux de maladie de Creutzfeldt-Jakob liés à l'hormone de croissance._


----------



## Amok (14 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben il est con d'avoir mis des capotes, a cet âge là elle doit être ménopausée depuis belle lurette.



Ce n'est pas la seule raison d'user de préservatifs, mon bon JP .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous cherchez un boulot sympa et bien payé ?



Ptain, c'est pas ça qui va donner envie aux générations actuelles de branlous et autres étudiants de s'y mettre hein !!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, c'est pas ça qui va donner envie aux générations actuelles de branlous et autres étudiants de s'y mettre hein !!!!




C'est pas non plus les prévisions qu'on voit infos et les super perspectives d'avenir à faire 5 ans d'études pour gagner le SMIC pour faire caissière qui motivent


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas non plus les prévisions qu'on voit infos et les super perspectives d'avenir à faire 5 ans d'études pour gagner le SMIC pour faire caissière qui motivent



C'est pas faux


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est pas faux



Exactement, les caissières gagnent plus que le SMIC, ont les primes de progrès, de participation etc... Le salaire évolue en fonction de l'ancienneté et en plus il ne faut plus que BAC+2, et un sacré piston (chez Auchan en tout cas) pour être embauché comme Hôte ou Hôtesse de Caisse, Monsieur 

En plus :
On dit pas handicapé, on dit personne à mobilité réduite merde hein...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2009)

ou nioub'


----------



## adrenergique (15 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Le tribunal correctionnel de Paris a prononcé, mercredi 14 janvier, une relaxe générale des six prévenus au procès de l'hormone de croissance. A ce jour, 117 jeunes traités à l'hormone de croissance dans les années 1980 sont morts des suites de la maladie de Creutzfeldt-Jakob.
> 
> Bon. Il y a un truc qui m'interpelle :
> _L'enquête a conclu à une spécificité française dans cette affaire, la France comptant, en 2004, *58 % *de tous les cas mondiaux de maladie de Creutzfeldt-Jakob liés à l'hormone de croissance._



On devait avoir plus de "personnes de petite taille" à traiter...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Le tribunal correctionnel de Paris a prononcé, mercredi 14 janvier, une relaxe générale des six prévenus au procès de l'hormone de croissance. A ce jour, 117 jeunes traités à l'hormone de croissance dans les années 1980 sont morts des suites de la maladie de Creutzfeldt-Jakob.
> 
> Bon. Il y a un truc qui m'interpelle :
> _L'enquête a conclu à une spécificité française dans cette affaire, la France comptant, en 2004, *58 % *de tous les cas mondiaux de maladie de Creutzfeldt-Jakob liés à l'hormone de croissance._



Je me fais quand même une réflexion, devant la tendance procédurale actuelle : dans les mêmes années, combien de jeunes sont mort en cyclomoteur ? Quand les dirigeants de l'époque de Motobécane, Piaggio, Honda, Malagutti, Vélosolex, &#8230; auront-ils à répondre de leurs actes devant la justice ? Après tout, ils ne pouvaient pas prétendre, eux, ignorer les risques encourus à laisser circuler des adolescents en cyclomoteur ! 

 :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me fais quand même une réflexion, devant la tendance procédurale actuelle : dans les mêmes années, combien de jeunes sont mort en cyclomoteur ? Quand les dirigeants de l'époque de Motobécane, Piaggio, Honda, Malagutti, Vélosolex,  auront-ils à répondre de leurs actes devant la justice ? Après tout, ils ne pouvaient pas prétendre, eux, ignorer les risques encourus à laisser circuler des adolescents en cyclomoteur !
> 
> :mouais:


T'as oublié les fabricants de vélo... 

Sinon, C'est quoi le rapport?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2009)

Un conseiller financier simule sa mort en crashant son avion


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as oublié les fabricants de vélo...
> 
> Sinon, C'est quoi le rapport?



Le rapport, c'est que dans l'ambiance actuelle, chaque fois que quelqu'un meurt, on cherche qui on va bien pouvoir envoyer en prison. Faut absolument que ce soit la faute (au sens juridique du terme) de quelqu'un, et à vrai dire, ça m'énerve un peu, voilà ! :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2009)

No regrets.


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

_"Dieu n'existe probablement pas. Arrête de t'inquiéter et profite de la vie"_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> _"Dieu n'existe probablement pas. Arrête de t'inquiéter et profite de la vie"_


Et il passe tous les jours à 5 heures, l'heure d'athées ? 

OK, je sors.


----------



## adrenergique (15 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> No regrets.



Ho, si, quand même, _*"sa bonne tête de vainqueur!"*_


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai, ça va manquer ce regard plein d'intelligence


----------



## adrenergique (15 Janvier 2009)

Hoooo merci, juste pour le -mauvais- souvenir :love:


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

*Belgique : Quand les sympathisants islamofascistes recouvrent un symbole de la Belgique du drapeau de lislam*


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai, ça va manquer ce regard plein d'intelligence



Enfin y'a que le regard qui va manquer


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Belgique : Quand les sympathisants islamofascistes recouvrent un symbole de la Belgique du drapeau de lislam*



On parlerait en France d'une _importation_ du conflit israélo-palestinien aboutissant à des replis communautaires  pourvu que l'_importation_ ne contamine pas wallons et flamands


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Janvier 2009)

Ca s'appelle tout simplement de la connerie :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai, ça va manquer ce regard plein d'intelligence




Ah mais non, l'intelligence dans le regard, c'est Photoshop


----------



## two (15 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Belgique : Quand les sympathisants islamofascistes recouvrent un symbole de la Belgique du drapeau de lislam*


Le problème avec un article comme celui là est qu'il est écrit avec un parti pris et publié sur un site qui revendique un parti pris évident contre l'islam...
Je suis moi même plutôt sceptique face au la question du bienfait apporté à l'humanité par les dogmes, quels qu'ils soient... J'aurais plutôt la sensation que les dogmes nous freinent.

Mais là désolé ce n'est pas de l'actualité, c'est de la propagande. Et à mes yeux cela n'a rien à faire sur ce forum

Pour revenir au sujet : a quand l'option sur nos MBP
Ils vont nous refaire la position de la grue


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

two a dit:


> Le problème avec un article comme celui là est qu'il est écrit avec un parti pris et publié sur un site qui revendique un parti pris évident contre l'islam...



Ben, c'est logique, ce sont des extrémistes qui parlent d'autres extrémistes ! Les extrémistes se considèrent tous eux mêmes comme des gens "modérés" !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Janvier 2009)

En quoi ça excuse d'autres extrémistes qui mettent des drapeaux religieux sur des symboles de pays laïques ?

Y'a un moment où faut arrêter le bien pensant "Etre contre les terroristes juste parce que c'est des fanatiques religieux c'est pas bien."


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En quoi ça excuse d'autres extrémistes qui mettent des drapeaux religieux sur des symboles de pays laïques ?
> 
> Y'a un moment où faut arrêter le bien pensant "Etre contre les terroristes juste parce que c'est des fanatiques religieux c'est pas bien."



Ça n'excuse rien, Tintin, c'est juste que c'est très orienté et que ça donne une image faussée du phénomène (principe de l'arbre qui cache la forêt : on te montre dix ou vingt extrémistes islamiques, et on te dit "voyez, tous les musulmans sont comme ça"), qui ôte tout crédit à la critique qu'ils font de l'acte mis en avant !

Par ailleurs, on est pas contre les terroristes parce que ce sont des fanatiques religieux, mais bien parce qu'ils tuent aveuglément des gens !

Les fanatiques religieux (de toutes religions), ce qu'on leur reproche (qu'ils soient ou non terroristes, et heureusement la majorité d'entre eux ne le sont pas) c'est de s'arroger le droit d'imposer leur vision du monde à ceux qui ne partagent pas leurs convictions, donc, tu vois, c'est pas pareil !


----------



## two (15 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En quoi ça excuse d'autres extrémistes qui mettent des drapeaux religieux sur des symboles de pays laïques ?


En Rien! Je suis belge et je suis autant scandalisé des évènement que du ton de l'article mis en lien lien par notre ami Arlequin. Mais en quoi quelques extrémiste qui mettent des drapeaux d'une organisation religieuse(reconnue officiellement comme terroriste) à des endroits ou ils ne devraient pas se trouver justifierait une propagande contre un dogme? 
Ce n'est pas le sujet qui me fait réagir... mais bien la "teinte" du site ou cet article est publié.

La réponse à l'extrémisme ne peut être un extrémisme dans la direction opposée... Mais maintenant j'avoue que mon petit cerveau n'est pas à même de vous fournir une politique cohérente et modérée à même de contrer cette plaie qu'est l'extrémisme.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Janvier 2009)

Mouai. Ces islamistes (vous noterez que je dit islamistes, pas musulmans, hein.) tuent des gens pour une partie, et les autres soutiennent ces meurtres et attentats ; Certes, ils sont manipulés, mais ça change pas les actes.
Les gens qui ont écrit l'article sont qui ? Des gens pas forcément super ouverts d'esprit et manipulés par les médias ;
Entre des gens qui se sont fait manipuler et tuent, ou des gens qui se sont fait manipuler et écrivent des articles complètement cons (et encore, là ou il y'a aucune compréhension à avoir pour des gens qui font des attentats, j'peux comprendre qu'on se laisse manipuler quand on voit des mecs tuer des gens), devinez lesquels sont les plus extremistes selon moi...


----------



## Arlequin (15 Janvier 2009)

bon, euh....... voilà voilà

j'avoue, je n'ai pas pris la peine de me pencher sur les tendances politico-religieuses des auteurs du site (et, cela dit, je m'en tamponne un peu.... ben oui quoi merde, si cela était publié sur le figaro ou le nouvel-obs, en quoi cela changerait le message / la réalité des actes ???)

Si cela gène, on retire le post et point barre

Perso, je n'apprécie pas du tout ce genre d'acte / revendication

que ce soit de la propagande islamiste, fasciste, flamingande, xénophobe, anti tout ce que voulez .....

bref, je ne fais pas la pub de qui que ce soit. Les actes sont là, je ne les ai pas trouvé ailleurs, basta


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'excuse rien, Tintin, c'est juste que c'est très orienté et que ça donne une image faussée du phénomène (principe de l'arbre qui cache la forêt : on te montre dix ou vingt extrémistes islamiques, et on te dit "voyez, tous les musulmans sont comme ça"), qui ôte tout crédit à la critique qu'ils font de l'acte mis en avant !
> 
> Par ailleurs, on est pas contre les terroristes parce que ce sont des fanatiques religieux, mais bien parce qu'ils tuent aveuglément des gens !



Tout à fait ! Et l'amalgame entre terrorisme et religion est encore bien trop présent, malheureusement. J'ai plutôt tendance à penser que le terrorisme religieux n'existe pas ; il existe le terrorisme, le vrai, je ne le nie pas. Cependant, la religion peut-elle donner une interprétation à ce terrorisme ? Le problème de cet amalgame est qu'il utilisé aussi bien : 
- par les défenseurs des droits de l'homme et hostile au terrorisme dans son ensemble (je pense que tu fais partie de ceux-là ? ; c'est la vision dont je me sens le plus proche, même si je rejette la notion de "droits de l'homme, pour diverses raisons)
et
- par les gens hostiles au terrorisme et à l'Islam. 
Associé terrorisme et religion porte une confusion insidieuse entre les deux approches ci-dessus et offre un regrettable "_voyez, tous les musulmans sont comme ça_", comme tu le dis 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les fanatiques religieux (de toutes religions), ce qu'on leur reproche (qu'ils soient ou non terroristes, et heureusement la majorité d'entre eux ne le sont pas) c'est de s'arroger le droit d'imposer leur vision du monde à ceux qui ne partagent pas leurs convictions, donc, tu vois, c'est pas pareil !



"La majorité d'entre eux ne le sont pas". Et là je ne peux pas comprendre, puisque ta phrase est trop englobante. Si tu parles des fondamentalistes chrétiens (note que je rejette le terme "fanatique", péjoratif et faux pour parler en termes de religions), la doctrine chrétienne ne prône en effet pas l'expansion de sa religion au reste du monde. 
Par contre, c'est l'inverse dans la théorie islamique ; et justement, si les intégristes islamistes "_s'arrogent le droit d'imposer leur vision du monde à ceux qui ne partagent pas leurs convictions_", c'est parce que c'est ainsi que leur religion le leur demande. Ce qu'il faut donc comprendre,  c'est que l'Islam contient une doctrine de la guerre plus poussée que celle du christianisme, en tout cas dans le texte sacré. Le djihad est obligatoire pour les hommes majeurs et instruits. 
Il ne s'agit donc pas de condamner le terrorisme islamique puisqu'au sens de la religion islamique, il n'y a pas de terrorisme mais juste une vision du monde ; il faut tout d'abord condamner la religion en elle-même.

Et je viens de voir le message de Tintin : justement, ils ne sont pas manipulés mais suive leur religion et sa doctrine. On peut appeler cela de l'obscurantisme, à la rigueur.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Janvier 2009)

> Et je viens de voir le message de Tintin : justement, ils ne sont pas manipulés mais suive leur religion et sa doctrine. On peut appeler cela de l'obscurantisme, à la rigueur.



Lit mon message, 2 posts au dessus, sombre emmerdeur condéscendant


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Lit mon message, 2 posts au dessus, sombre emmerdeur condéscendant



Je parlais bien de ce message, posté à 20h25. Et je maintiens : ils ne se font pas *manipulés*.
Mais merci pour le "sombre emmerdeur condescendant", c'est un compliment :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Janvier 2009)

C'est marrant, j'ai l'impression que tu comprends ce que tu veux comprendre 

Bien sur que ces mecs suivent leur doctrine ; tu fais pas un attentat suicide pas à la gloire de dieu si t'es pas un minimum convaincu de ce en quoi tu crois 
Et on arrive pas a un religionisme de masse sans un minimum (maximum?) de manipulation ; que certaines personnes rares puissent être "touchées par la foi", je veux bien, mais à un tel niveau, si les hommes de pouvoir se sont jamais servit de la religion pour manipuler, je veux bien être pendu par les couilles !


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bien sur que ces mecs suivent leur doctrine ; tu fais pas un attentat suicide pas à la gloire de dieu si t'es pas un minimum convaincu de ce en quoi tu crois
> Et on arrive pas a un religionisme de masse sans un minimum (maximum?) de manipulation ; que certaines personnes rares puissent être "touchées par la foi", je veux bien, mais à un tel niveau, si les hommes de pouvoir se sont jamais servit de la religion pour manipuler, je veux bien être pendu par les couilles !



Tu ne seras pas pendu par les couilles : ils s'en servent, évidemment, dans les régimes islamiques.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Janvier 2009)

Et pas que islamiques ! 
Je suis encore scié qu'on puisse manipuler assez bien pour faire croire aux gens que l'univers à été crée en 7 jours il y'a 6 000 ans


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et pas que islamiques !
> Je suis encore scié qu'on puisse manipuler assez bien pour faire croire aux gens que l'univers à été crée en 7 jours il y'a 6 000 ans



Sauf que, théoriquement (mais de moins en moins, oui ), la France et les démocraties occidentales sont des pays laïcs.
Ce qui n'était pas le cas du début du Moyen-Âge (Xè s, début des croisades et de la sacralisation de la guerre par le clergé en échange de la protection du pouvoir politique, jusqu'à la séparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat, 1905).
D'ailleurs, cette sécularisation a eu des limites certaines (il y a bien eu sécularisation, et non laïcisation complète, on peut faire une différence), mais malgré tout il y a une différence avec les états dits islamiques.


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tout à fait ! Et l'amalgame entre terrorisme et religion est encore bien trop présent, malheureusement. J'ai plutôt tendance à penser que le terrorisme religieux n'existe pas ; il existe le terrorisme, le vrai, je ne le nie pas. Cependant, la religion peut-elle donner une interprétation à ce terrorisme ? Le problème de cet amalgame est qu'il utilisé aussi bien :
> - par les défenseurs des droits de l'homme et hostile au terrorisme dans son ensemble (je pense que tu fais partie de ceux-là ? ; c'est la vision dont je me sens le plus proche, même si je rejette la notion de "droits de l'homme, pour diverses raisons)
> et
> - par les gens hostiles au terrorisme et à l'Islam.
> ...



Ca me paraît...légèrement simpliste...et des amalgames, tu en fais aussi...djihad, exemple de la doctrine de la guerre? Très, mais très réducteur


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sauf que, théoriquement (mais de moins en moins, oui ), la France et les démocraties occidentales sont des pays laïcs.



La plupart des démocraties occidentales ne sont justement pas constitutionnellement laïques...


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ca me paraît...légèrement simpliste...et des amalgames, tu en fais aussi...djihad, exemple de la doctrine de la guerre? Très, mais très réducteur



Alors, déjà, dans son acception traditionnelle, la guerre sainte ne renvoie pas à un conflit armé dont les motifs sont religieux. La guerre sainte renvoie à lidée de se dépasser soi-même. Avec le Djihad (que lon traduit par Guerre Sainte), lIslam ne fait que souligner une perspective commune à la plupart des civilisations traditionnelles. La petite guerre sainte est dordre extérieur : cest un combat physique plus que moral, livré à lennemi infidèle ou barbare. 
La Guerre Sainte est dordre intérieure. Cest un combat mené contre lennemi, que chacun abrite en soi. 
_La Guerre Sainte permet datteindre une vie métaphysique transfigurée, en contre-partie de la mort physique. Le sang des héros est plus près de Dieu que lantre des sages et les prières des dévots. Lhomme du Jihad ou celui des croisades ont en commun le fait de combattre pour un motif métaphysique. 
_

Ensuite, la doctrine du jihad est liée à une vision géopolitique du monde : _Le monde se partage en deux : les territoires où domine lIslam (Dar al-Islam) et les territoires où il ne domine pas (Dar al-Koufr). Les territoires où ne domine pas lIslam se subdivisent en espaces de la guerre (Dar al-Harb) ouverts au jihad, et en espace de la guerre (Darl al-Ahd) ouverts à la prédication (dawa). Parmi les espaces de la paix ouverts à la prédication, on distingue les pays tributaires (Dar al-Kharadj), les pays amis (France de François Ier..., Dar al-Suhl) et les pays avec lesquels nul traité na été conclu. 
Il y a deux mots pour la paix : Salam, qui est la paix entre coreligionnaires, et ahd, qui est la paix conventionnelle, donc révocable, soumise à la décision de lAutorité musulmane douvrir ou de reprendre les hostilités. 
Le Dar al-Ahd correspond à la situation dans laquelle le souverain non-musulman accepte la prédication islamique sur son territoire sans exiger de réciprocité._

LIslam ne désigne pas un lieu territorial, mais un lieu personnel. Être musulman suffit pour être membre de lUmma, quelque soit le territoire sur lequel on se trouve. On naît musulman par le père sans baptême, mais les non-musulmans peuvent se convertir. A quel droit les musulmans doivent-ils obéir en pays non-musulmans ? Au droit musulman ou au droit local ?
On peut distinguer les territoires dans lesquels ils sont minoritaires, et ceux dans lesquels ils sont majoritaires. Lobéissance des musulmans à lautorité infidèle nest plus alors légitime. Linsurrection serait légitime par exemple à des fins de sécession. Les Etats musulmans auraient le droit de les soutenir.
En sens inverse, un souverain non-musulman peut-il exiger valablement lobéissance de sujets musulmans ? Il y a deux écoles : 
- Les musulmans peuvent obéir au souverain non-musulman à condition que, sous son autorité, lobservation de la loi musulmane soit possible.
- Les musulmans doivent désobéir au souverain non musulman dès lors que sous son autorité, lobservation de la loi musulmane nest plus possible. 

LIslam traditionnel recommande au musulman résidant en pays infidèle de partir plutôt que de subir une loi infidèle. Un autre choix serait le communautarisme. Les musulmans devraient bénéficier dun statut particulier. Lacceptation par un musulman dêtre régit par un droit non-musulman peut être apprécié de deux façons : soit comme un acte dhypocrisie, de composition permettant de vivre en paix raisonnablement sous uns autorité non-musulmane, soit comme un acte dapostasie (revirement de lIslam, irtidad). 

Concernant le droit *à* la guerre (pas le droit *de* la guerre, qui est alors les modalités d'engagement et de combats), la personne humaine est inviolable sauf en cas de guerre sainte. _Dans lIslam, la guerre est juste que si elle est sainte, c'est à dire la guerre ordonnée par lautorité politique ou religieuse menée pour une cause politique ou religieuse par des combattants habilités selon les modalités permises et dont la récompense est la rémission des pêchés donc la promesse du Paradis, le combat étant assimilé au martyr._ Dans lIslam, il ny a pas de distinction temporel-spirituel, la guerre juste ne peut être que la guerre sainte. Toute guerre qui nest pas sainte est injuste. La guerre sainte doit être livrée avec une intention droite. 

Le jihad est décidé par lautorité légitime c'est à dire le prophète, les califes, les sultans, les émirs, et de nos jours les chefs dEtat et de gouvernement. Hier comme aujourdhui, les mouvements radicaux récusent le monopole gouvernemental du jus belli en revendiquant les droits de la belligérance soit contre les régimes accusés dapostasie, soit contre les puissances infidèles accusées dagression.
Le but du jihad est la défense et/ou la propagation de lIslam contre ses ennemis extérieurs, soit infidèles harbi ou kafir, soit dhimmi (soumis à lIslam, mais qui conserve sa religion) ou mustamin (païens, juifs et chrétiens). Les ennemis intérieurs sont les apostats (murtadd), les hérétiques, ou les rebelles quil faut au préalable anathématiser (takfir).
Lautorité étant instituée par Dieu, la rébellion contre lautorité musulmane est une rébellion contre Dieu. Inversement, la rébellion est justifiée contre une autorité musulmane devenue apostat ou hérétique. Cest le devoir de ceux qui ont adopté la parole de Dieu de convertir ou de soumettre ceux qui ne lont pas encore adoptée. Cette obligation durera jusquà ce que le monde soit converti ou soumis à lIslam, c'est à dire à la loi divine : Hakimiyya. 
Certains juristes et théologiens ont prôné uniquement le jihad défensif, c'est à dire nautorisant à combattre les infidèles que sils attaquent les premiers. Cependant, la plupart des juristes et théologiens ont adopté le jihad offensif, autorisant à combattre les infidèles même sils nattaquent pas lorsque les circonstances sont favorables.
Position intermédiaire, les radicaux adoptent le jihad récupérateur : ils autorisent le jihad pour récupérer des territoires musulmans perdus suivant le principe que toute conquête doit être irréversible. 


_Source principale : Cours d'Histoire et Anthropologie de la Guerre, D. Cumin.
_


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

pas le temps de lire les copier-coller, désolé  :style:


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> pas le temps de lire les copier-coller, désolé  :style:



Mais pourtant c'est intéressant, et c'est là que j'ai appris ce que je sais sur la théologie et "_La doctrine musulmane et la doctrine chrétienne de la guerre_", sujet par ailleurs de l'examen terminal qui nous était soumis suite à ce cours


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais pourtant c'est intéressant, et c'est là que j'ai appris ce que je sais sur la théologie et "_La doctrine musulmane et la doctrine chrétienne de la guerre_", sujet par ailleurs de l'examen terminal qui nous était soumis suite à ce cours



ah mais j'en suis parfaitement convaincu. 

J'espère que t'as eu une bonne note tiens!

Moi, en ce qui me concerne, je suis resté scotché sur les Espaces préhilbertiens. Je recommande chaudement, c'est très rafraîchissant!


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah mais j'en suis parfaitement convaincu.



Ah ben voilà ; content de voir que tu es enfin d'accord avec ce que j'ai démontré dans mes messages précèdents  



yvos a dit:


> J'espère que t'as eu une bonne tiens!



Oui oui


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2009)

Les Etats-Unis triplent les droits de douane imposés au roquefort

_Les Etats-Unis ont annoncé, jeudi 15 janvier, qu'ils allaient tripler les droits de douane imposés aux importations de roquefort à partir du 23 mars. Seul produit à faire l'objet d'une telle mesure, le fromage de lait de brebis produit exclusivement en France subit les répercussions de l'interdiction du buf aux hormones américain en Europe._


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2009)

soutenez les producteurs de Roquefort donc ! En plus c'est bon le Roquefort  Qui a du Papillon au frais ?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

J'préfère le Bleu d'Auvergne ! 
Par pur chauvinisme régional


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Les Etats-Unis triplent les droits de douane imposés au roquefort
> 
> _Les Etats-Unis ont annoncé, jeudi 15 janvier, qu'ils allaient tripler les droits de douane imposés aux importations de roquefort à partir du 23 mars. Seul produit à faire l'objet d'une telle mesure, le fromage de lait de brebis produit exclusivement en France subit les répercussions de l'interdiction du b&#339;uf aux hormones américain en Europe._



C'est quoi leur conso annuel de Roquefort aux ricains ? deja qu'un camembert les fait flipper, alors ce type de fromage ...

qu'ils gardent leur boeuf aux steroïdes et nous on garde notre fromage putréfié


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

Un airbus s'abîme dans l'eau, près de Manhattan 




:love:


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

Je passe incognito sur internet


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2009)

la redevance pour les ordi ?

je sens que je vais vraiment l'ouvrir cette boite de hightech en belgique a la frontière française :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

Comment Kadhafi  à roulé Berlusconi dans la farine


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la redevance pour les ordi ?
> 
> je sens que je vais vraiment l'ouvrir cette boite de hightech en belgique a la frontière française :rateau:


Oui mais nous on paye pas de redevance radio


----------



## usurp (16 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui mais nous on paye pas de redevance radio



Heuuu... Si 
Mais actuellement seuls les possesseur de télé la payent. Ça s'appelle.... "la redevance audiovisuelle", souvent appellée à tort "redevance télé", qui sert aussi à financer nos radios publiques (ainsi que l'INA). 

--Usurp--


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Un airbus s'abîme dans l'eau, près de Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chapeau le pilote !


----------



## rizoto (16 Janvier 2009)

Ce que je trouve un peu dommage dans l'histoire c'est que : 

- beaucoup de foyer ont une tele et paye deja la redevance.
- Avant, payer la redevance et donc regarder la tele relevait d'un choix.

Cette nouvelle taxe ne rapportera donc pas beaucoup d'argent et va obliger des gens qui ne regardent pas la télé par choix a payer cette foutue taxe.

Je suis pas contre le principe de taxe mais il faut que cela reste simple...

Il pourrait simplement augmenter la redevance et par exemple creer une taxe sur les ordinateurs pour favoriser le développement de PME informatiques ou d'informations sur  le web... (il parait que la presse ecrite est en crise, on doit pouvoir creuser de ce coté )

Et si ils veulent vraiment faire cracher tout le monde. pourquoi ne pas virer cette redevance et l'inclure dans les impots standarts...

Le plus fort dans tous ca, est que Wizzgo a du fermer ses portes récement.  si t'as un pc t'as le droit de payer des taxes mais mais pas d'enregistrer... Bref le moyen age


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2009)

Une Cadillac anniversaire à propulsion nucléaire

Gare aux accidents ! :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une Cadillac anniversaire à propulsion nucléaire
> 
> Gare aux accidents ! :afraid:



Celle là, je la prendrais pas, pas envie de me taper le trajet jusqu'à La Hague le jour où faut la mettre à la casse 

Mais bon, ça reste quand même la première voiture dont le (les) moteur(s) sera usé avant que le réservoir ne soit vide !


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une Cadillac anniversaire à propulsion nucléaire
> 
> Gare aux accidents ! :afraid:



 Cadillac WTF : en anglais WTF the dire What The Fuck ?  c'est une arnaque


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais bon, ça reste quand même la première voiture dont le (les) moteur(s) sera usé avant que le réservoir ne soit vide !



Le conducteur aussi risque d'être usé


----------



## rizoto (16 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une Cadillac anniversaire à propulsion nucléaire
> 
> Gare aux accidents ! :afraid:



Joli concept. 

Sauf que je vois pas pas l'interet d'avoir 12 roues par essieu et autant de moteurs ?

Quand a sa motorisation nucleaire, il ne dit pas ou il met la turbine vapeur qui va avec...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Joli concept.
> 
> Sauf que je vois pas pas l'interet d'avoir 12 roues par essieu et autant de moteurs ?
> 
> Quand a sa motorisation nucleaire, il ne dit pas ou il met la turbine vapeur qui va avec...



Oh, tu sais, je crois que c'est Mackie qui a eu le fin mot de l'histoire 

Voici ce que Digg en dit :



			
				www.digg.com a dit:
			
		

> The general consensus around the webs is that this supposed Cadillac concept is not real, just sprung from the imagination of a designer with hopes of working for GM, and with a base knowledge of internet lingo. Cadillac &#8217;s World Thorium Fuel concept - aka Cadillac WTF - is a study in conceptual design.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2009)

Koleos, du grec ancien




> Si les gens du marketing chez Renault trouvent le vocable Koleos dans lair du temps, ils ont peut-être raison. Cela dit, ces mêmes gens nont jamais fait de grec ancien ou tout au mois ne se sont pas penchés sur létymologie de ce mot. En effet, le français « couille » provient du grec ancien koleos !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Koleos, du grec ancien


Dans l'article il y a ça aussi :



> PS : On vient à linstant dapprendre que le logo QM5, sil est pivoté dun quart de tour, ressemble fort à un idéogramme coréen signifiant « pine de serin ». Il y a parfois des hasards étranges


----------



## megavince (16 Janvier 2009)

salut a tous et toutes
je sais pas si ça a deja ete mis,mais j ai trouvé une petite video sympa sur ce site,ou on voit que microsoft utilise des mac dans leurs pubshttp://www.zataz.com/news/18383/Songsmith.html


----------



## kuep (16 Janvier 2009)

megavince a dit:


> salut a tous et toutes
> je sais pas si ça a deja ete mis,mais j ai trouvé une petite video sympa sur ce site,ou on voit que microsoft utilise des mac dans leurs pubshttp://www.zataz.com/news/18383/Songsmith.html



Un peu comme ICI en gros ?


----------



## richard-deux (17 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est quoi leur conso annuel de Roquefort aux ricains ? deja qu'un camembert les fait flipper, alors ce type de fromage ...
> 
> qu'ils gardent leur boeuf aux steroïdes et nous on garde notre fromage putréfié



Je ne connais pas la consommation de Roquefort aux USA mais généralement, on taxe ce qui rapporte!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la consommation de Roquefort aux USA mais généralement, on taxe ce qui rapporte!!



Pas dans ce contexte, là il est question de "barrières douanières", l'objectif de ces taxes est purement dissuasif, il ne s'agit pas de "lever des fonds" !


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas dans ce contexte, là il est question de "barrières douanières", l'objectif de ces taxes est purement dissuasif, il ne s'agit pas de "lever des fonds" !



C'est surtout une mesure de rétorsion vis à vis de l'embargo européen sur le boeuf US aux hormones. D'où le titre 'mauvais joueur' dont j'ai affublé le post.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Koleos, du grec ancien



va savoir savoir pourquoi le Mitsubishi Pajero a poser problème dans les pays de hispanique


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> va savoir savoir pourquoi le Mitsubishi Pajero a poser problème dans les pays de hispanique


Mackie, t'es qu'un branleur!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mackie, t'es qu'un branleur!



non monsieur j'ai pas de 4X4


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Janvier 2009)

Ils chutent de 1000 mères&#8230;Y'a pas à dire y'a des journaleux faudraient qu'ils retournent chez leur mères&#8230; 

Sur ce, l'accident reste dramatique&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

Comme si ils en avaient besoin... :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme si ils en avaient besoin... :sleep:



C'est marrant que tu dises cela. Il n'est pas question de "besoin". mas bien de piratage.

En tout cas, cela relance encore le debat, ils risquent de servir d'exemples...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme si ils en avaient besoin... :sleep:





rizoto a dit:


> C'est marrant que tu dises cela. Il n'est pas question de "besoin". mas bien de piratage.
> 
> En tout cas, cela relance encore le debat, ils risquent de servir d'exemples...



Je suppose qu'il voulait parler de ça 



> Les auteurs-interprètes Christian Clavier et Marie-Anne Chazel réclament tous deux 1 million d'euros, tandis que les autres acteurs ne demandent que 1 euro symbolique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

C'est à dire que l'assurance pour la maisonnette de Monsieur Clavier en Corse a considérablement augmenté...


----------



## rizoto (19 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il voulait parler de ça



Oui j'avais bien compris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est marrant que tu dises cela. Il n'est pas question de "besoin". mas bien de piratage.
> 
> En tout cas, cela relance encore le debat, ils risquent de servir d'exemples...



Justement.
Le succès de ce film prouve bien que le téléchargement n'a pratiquement aucune influence sur la fréquentation des salles.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est marrant que tu dises cela. Il n'est pas question de "besoin". mas bien de piratage.
> 
> En tout cas, cela relance encore le debat, ils risquent de servir d'exemples...



Non, non, dans le commentaire de fab, il n'est pas question de piratage, mais de rapacité.
Tout le monde sait qu'il y a piratage, TF1 les premiers.
Studio Canal nous dit qu'en moyenne, un film qui fait 10 millions d'entrées salle fait 2 millions de dvd.
Au passage, je vous laisse juge de l'échantillon sur lequel se base cette statitstique, le nombre de films faisant 10 M d'entrées étant relativement réduit : 8 films depuis les années 80... 

C'est une moyenne à la con, donc, et elle ne s'applique vraisemblablement pas aux grosses daubes survendues et descendues par les critiques.
Donc, ce 1 million de dvd est normal.
Les acteurs demandent 1 &#8364; de dommages et intérêts, sauf notre magnifique couple de connards, toujours gagnant à la loterie des imbéciles, qui voudraient détruire 6 personnes pour éviter de se poser la question du pourquoi de leur absence de talent.
10 millions de personnes ont vues cette daube au cinéma, c'est déja énorme. Son piratage était une &#339;uvre de salubrité publique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ils chutent de 1000 mèresY'a pas à dire y'a des journaleux faudraient qu'ils retournent chez leur mères
> 
> Sur ce, l'accident reste dramatique


L'autre jour, Le Monde a bien attribué la politique de civilisation, défendue par Sarko il y a 1 an, à Hervé Morin au lieu d''Edgar Morin. 

Quant à l'accident, c'est effectivement dramatique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'autre jour, Le Monde a bien attribué la politique de civilisation, défendue par Sarko il y a 1 an, à Hervé Morin au lieu d''Edgar Morin.
> 
> Quant à l'accident, c'est effectivement dramatique.



Ils ont déjà évité Christian Morin et sa clarinette magique, c'est pas mal...


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2009)

On est en train de la perdre, là...

Ségolène Royal ne voit pas pour quoi elle _"n'assumerait pas  :  oui, j'ai inspiré Obama et ses équipes nous ont copiés"_.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> On est en train de la perdre, là...
> 
> Ségolène Royal ne voit pas pour quoi elle _"n'assumerait pas  :  oui, j'ai inspiré Obama et ses équipes nous ont copiés"_.



Finalement, je vais finir par être d'accord avec Libé qui l'appelait il y a quelque temps "la Nonne sous Ecstasy"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Finalement, je vais finir par être d'accord avec Libé qui l'appelait il y a quelque temps "la Nonne sous Ecstasy"


Dans le cas présent, "Sarkozette de gauche" serait plus approprié, vu qu'elle fait comme Sarko.


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Studio Canal nous dit qu'en moyenne, un film qui fait 10 millions d'entrées salle fait 2 millions de dvd.



Étant donné qu'un million de dvd de ce film ont été vendus, il faut impérativement intenter une action pour rembourser les 5 millions de personnes à être allées voir ce film en trop.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2009)

Qui veut du rab' de purée?


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui veut du rab' de purée?



J'arrive pas à croire que tu consultes régulièrement des sites types "news de stars" ... 
Grosse déception, snif


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2009)

*Tarnac ou les fantasmes du pouvoir, par Gabrielle Hallez*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> J'arrive pas à croire que tu consultes régulièrement des sites types "news de stars" ...
> Grosse déception, snif


T'as entendu parlé de Google News? 

:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> *Tarnac ou les fantasmes du pouvoir, par Gabrielle Hallez*



Un témoignage hallucinant. 

Merci pour le lien, que je ne vais pas manquer de faire passer...


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as entendu parlé de Google News?
> 
> :rateau:



Et en plus tu te cherches des excuses ! 

_Google News ? Connais pas ..._


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> *Tarnac ou les fantasmes du pouvoir, par Gabrielle Hallez*



Ah la police française ! Les traditions ne se perdent pas ... 

@Julrou15, on se croirait presque à ... _Cuba_ non ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2009)

Une page se tourne: Caramail c'est terminé.



> N&#8217;écrivez plus à vos contacts Caramail à partir du 15 février. A cette date, le service de messagerie de Lycos fermera ses boîtes aux lettres pour de bon. Dans un message adressé à ses membres, Caramail les informe qu'il résiliera et effacera les comptes ainsi que les données qui y sont sauvegardées. Lycos ajoute qu&#8217;il tentera de trouver un autre fournisseur pour ses abonnés mais ne promet rien. A eux de sauvegarder leurs e-mails et de changer d&#8217;adresse.



 On ne va pas verser une larme non plus hein.


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2009)

Y a des jours, vaudrait mieux pas lire les news


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2009)

Le piratage et ses effets positifs


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Tohu-bohu à l'assemblée...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... Les acteurs demandent 1  de dommages et intérêts, sauf notre magnifique couple de connards, toujours gagnant à la loterie des imbéciles, qui voudraient détruire 6 personnes pour éviter de se poser la question du pourquoi de leur absence de talent.
> 10 millions de personnes ont vues cette daube au cinéma, c'est déja énorme. Son piratage était une uvre de salubrité publique.



héhé... criant de vérité une fois de plus mon bon François...  :love: 

En parlant du nain gesticulant (non pas lui même s'ils sont amis, on parle ici de JacouilleLacteurComique, ptain suivez merde !), j'ai entendu hier sur une radio de grande écoute (oui, c'est ça, une radio de daube que je ne citerais pas et dont le nom commence par Europe et fini par 1... oui, je sais, c'est bien fait pour moi, mais là, j'ai une excuse, ma voiture de loc. avait la radio callé sur cette bouze...), bref, cet abruti prète sa voix a une pub immonde pour une grande surface... Et alors me direz vous à justez titre !?
Ben rien, juste que pour une fois, je l'ai presque trouvé "bon"...


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Janvier 2009)

Riposte: Albanel refuse de remplacer la suspension par l'amende.


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tohu-bohu à l'assemblée...



Maintenant, on dit 'tohu-bohu à la chambre d'enregistrement :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Riposte: Albanel refuse de remplacer la suspension par l'amende.



Les FAI refusent danticiper le projet Création et Internet.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les FAI refusent d&#8217;anticiper le projet Création et Internet.



Comme dans le lien de Rizoto, je trouve stupide la traque aux pirates, puisque d'une part, ça ne changera rien, et d'autre part, le piratage n'engendre pas une si grosse perte d'argent, et parfois c'est le contraire...

Je me souviens, dans ma jeunesse avoir entendu parler du groupe TRYO, de leur musique etc... J'avous, comme plus de 80% de la population, avoir téléchargé illégalement... leur 1er album... Je l'ai écouté 5 ou 6 fois, un second album de TRYO est sorti, je l'ai acheté. J'ai ensuite été à 3 de leurs concerts, acheté le 3ème et 4ème album, et j'ai enfin acheté le premier album que j'avais téléchargé. Là, maintenant à l'appart, j'ai les 4 albums (regroupant toutes leurs chansons), 3 DVD concerts, un T-Shirt et l'album solo du chanteur Mali, tout ça en original.
Mais en même temps Tryo, contrairement à d'autres, ne se foutent pas de la gueule de ses Fans, le packaging est superbe, avec livrets tablatures, pochettes cartonnées ou boîte non conventionnelles (pas ces espèces de truc plastique à 10cts) etc... Pour le même prix, nous avons un CD superbement imprimé grainé, alors que d'autres nous vendent une vulgaire boite plastique, avec un CD où juste le nom est imprimé, et du papier de merde pour faire un semblant de liste des chansons... coût de production <1&#8364;, mise en vente 10 à 15&#8364;...

Oh bien entendu, j'ai déjà téléchargé illégalement d'autres albums d'autres groupes, mais soit j'aime et je l'achète par la suite (rien ne remplace le packaging), soit j'aime pas et je supprime. J'ai peut-être, à tout casser, 10 MP3 non acheté, je ne les écoute jamais (ou très très très rarement...).

Après l'histoire des DVD, je m'en fout un peu, pour moi, rien d'illegal ne remplace la qualité DVD et ses bonus, ce que je ne vais pas voir au cinéma, je l'achète en VOD... Je ne suis pas du genre à aller voir un film genre Asterix, parce que c'est une SuperProduction à 10 millions d'euros etc... Une merde reste une merde, au cinéma comme en DivX, et je ne perds pas mon temps devant une daube. Du coup, comme il ne reste pas grand chose de valable, je peux me permettre de l'acheter en DVD ou d'aller le voir au cinéma...

Mais je persiste à penser que des films qui font un carton sont rentabilisés par le ciné et les dvd, et ce n'est pas les téléchargements qui peuvent les ruiner, puisqu'ils sont rentabilisés.
Quand je vois une merde sortir au Ciné, comme les Bronzés 3 et qu'on se permets de dire que ce sont les téléchargements qui freinent les bénéfices, je rigole, car qui paierai pour voir ça ? autant l'avoir gratuit, ça me ferai mal au c** de dépenser 16 euros en DVD pour voir un film qui est nul à chier. Donc l'un dans l'autre soit le film est bien, et plus de gens prennent la peine d'acheter le DVD et/ou d'aller le voir au ciné, soit le film est pourri et là, se foutre de la gueule du consommateur reviens dans la gueule du producteur...


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> On est en train de la perdre, là...
> 
> Ségolène Royal ne voit pas pour quoi elle _"n'assumerait pas  :  oui, j'ai inspiré Obama et ses équipes nous ont copiés"_.



Oups, il parait que c'était de l'humour...

Bon, je crois qu'on l'a définitivement perdue...


----------



## rizoto (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oups, il parait que c'était de l'humour...
> 
> Bon, je crois qu'on l'a définitivement perdue...



Y a bien qu'elle qui a envie de rigoler en ce moment


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2009)

Fumer tue...


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Fumer tue...


Comme ça on pourra rajouter une conséquence néfaste sur la longue liste contre la cigarette ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les FAI refusent danticiper le projet Création et Internet.


Bonne nouvelle pour le Parlement : il sert encore à quelque chose. Parce qu'avec la nouvelle mode lancée avec la réforme de l'audiovisuel public de vouloir appliquer les décisions avant qu'elles soient votées par le Parlement, on commençait à se demander s'il servait encore à quelque chose. Nous voilà rassurés.


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Fumer tue...



Et quand ça ne tue pas, ça coute cher


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oups, il parait que c'était de l'humour...
> 
> Bon, je crois qu'on l'a définitivement perdue...



Vu que son père "spirituel", Mitterrand, se prenait déjà pour Dieu ; elle espérait sans doute incarner le sain(t) esprit


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Et quand ça ne tue pas, ça coute cher



la police indique qu'"_elle n'a pas été verbalisée car elle fumait mais pour manque de contrôle de son véhicule, cela aurait été la même chose quel que soit l'objet".


__Donc, les mains doivent toujours être positionnées sur le volant. Interdit de se nettoyer le nez ou les oreilles sous peine d'amende. Interdit de se frotter les yeux, ou de se gratter les testiboules : amende. Interdites, les mains baladeuses sur la soie de la passagère : amende.
Bon, puisque j'ai une queue, je vais m'entrainer pour qu'elle puisse accrocher le levier de vitesses et être assez puissante et agile pour non seulement pouvoir passer de la première a la cinquième, mais de plus réussir l'enclenchement de la marche arrière (je bloque actuellement sur ce point).
Voila qui va mettre fin a un grand débat : puisque les femmes n'ont pas de queue, elle ne peuvent plus conduire. C'est déjà ca.

Ah mais... Si ma queue règle le rétroviseur, je vais me faire choper pour exhibitionnisme... Amende...._


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Janvier 2009)

M'inquiète un peu, le gars Daniel, là.

Très violente chute de Daniel Albrecht dans le dernier entrainement de la descente de Kitzbühel.

Purée, il rate complètement son opptraken, part le cul en premier, tombe sur le dos, la tête heurte violemment la piste. Il devait être à plus de 120, en fin de parcours.
Amis suisses, j'ai très peur pour votre champion.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2009)

Tout va bien...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout va bien...



Allez viens, mon Titi... On va se faire un ball trap avec des scouts d'Europe pour te calmer...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Janvier 2009)

Je peux venir taper du scout avec vous deux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je peux venir taper du scout avec vous deux ?



Pas de blème, mon Tintin...
Tu te souviens de l'expression "tuer le serpent dans l'oeuf" ?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Janvier 2009)

Tu veux dire qu'il faut tuer les parents avant ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il faut tuer les parents avant ?



Pas con...


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout va bien...



Ah p'tain, mais quelle andouille ce Benoit XVI.

J'vois vraiment pas l'intérêt... Probablement une histoire de tunes (ou "thunes", mais j'ai jamais capté pourquoi).
Y'a une de ces églises d'intégristes dans ma rue, à quelques pas de chez moi. Eglise Saint Pie X ou un truc comme ça.
Ca fait mal au coeur le dimanche, surtout pour les marmots fagottés n'importe comment, tous pareil, exclus dès le départ sans qu'ils n'aient rien demandé. Certains finiront keupons, à la rue, mettront des années à se remettre d'une telle lobotomie. D'autres resteront dans ce rang si rigide en oubliant de penser.

Drôle de monde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2009)

Il se cache quatre ans sous le lit de sa mère.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il faut tuer les parents avant ?



_Tu quoque, fili ?_ :affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout va bien...



Vivement l'obscurantisme...


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2009)

Faux témoin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Probablement une histoire de tunes (ou "thunes", mais j'ai jamais capté pourquoi).



Parce que ! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez viens, mon Titi... On va se faire un ball trap avec des scouts d'Europe pour te calmer...


Là, en l'occurence, il s'agirait plutôt des "scouts catholiques de France", mais on peut ratisser large... 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je peux venir taper du scout avec vous deux ?


 :style:



stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah p'tain, mais quelle andouille ce Benoit XVI.
> 
> J'vois vraiment pas l'intérêt... Probablement une histoire de tunes (ou "thunes", mais j'ai jamais capté pourquoi).
> Y'a une de ces églises d'intégristes dans ma rue, à quelques pas de chez moi. Eglise Saint Pie X ou un truc comme ça.
> ...


"Fraternité St Pie X"... 
C'est un panier de crabes, ils sont détestables.
Pour compléter l'article d'hier...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2009)

Ha ben , bel exemple pour la jeunesse !!!!   






allez, fait tourner Benoïte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha ben , bel exemple pour la jeunesse !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En même temps, t'attends quoi d'un type qui fume en robe de chambre douteuse avec un demi melon sur la tête?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ..."Fraternité St Pie X"...
> C'est un panier de crabes, ils sont détestables.
> Pour compléter l'article d'hier...





> L'information d'_Il Giornale_ coïncide avec la diffusion, jeudi, en Suède, de propos négationnistes tenus par l'un des évêques concernés, Mgr Richard Williamson. Il y déclare notamment : _"Je crois qu'il n'y a pas eu de chambres à gaz. Je pense que 200 000 à 300 000 juifs ont péri dans les camps de concentration, mais pas un seul dans les chambres à gaz"_.



Voilà, voilà... aucun doute, l'encens est mauvais pour la santé... morale...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2009)

On a dans cette phrase tout l'esprit que je hais chez les religieux quels qu'ils soient.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a dans cette phrase tout l'esprit que je hais chez les religieux quels qu'ils soient.



esprit ?


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2009)

Loi anti-piratage: interview d'Édouard Barreiro (UFC-Que Choisir).


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Janvier 2009)

N'empêche, je me répète, mais ce Benoit XVI, finalement, il est pas mal...  :love:
Moi, je préfère ça, y'a rien de plus chiant qu'un pape &#339;cuménique et progressiste, ça rend l'église sexy.
Là, au moins, on sait où on est : Opus Déi, phalanges, nazis, c'est quand même autrement plus classe pour casser du curé.


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> N'empêche, je me répète, mais ce Benoit XVI, finalement, il est pas mal...  :love:
> Moi, je préfère ça, y'a rien de plus chiant qu'un pape cuménique et progressiste, ça rend l'église sexy.
> Là, au moins, on sait où on est : Opus Déi, phalanges, nazis, c'est quand même autrement plus classe pour casser du curé.


Ouais...
Moi ça me donne des haut-le-cur...
Une impression de déjà-vu... :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Loi anti-piratage: interview d'Édouard Barreiro (UFC-Que Choisir).



Interview de l'UFC: réaction de Laurent Petitgirard (SACEM).


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>




Ho putain, la shisha d'enfer ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2009)

Bon...
"On" en est où, finalement ?!... 


:hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> "On" en est où, finalement ?!...
> 
> 
> :hein:



Comme au début, ni plus ni moins...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2009)

Cherche conteneur, vue sur la mer, loyer raisonnable.... 

On peut "toucher" ?!...


----------



## boodou (25 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cherche conteneur, vue sur la mer, loyer raisonnable....



C'est vrai après tout, il n'y a pas que les chambres de bonne, on pourrait aussi imaginer l'aménagement des caves et des parkings en ville


----------



## rizoto (25 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cherche conteneur, vue sur la mer, loyer raisonnable....



La vue sur la mer implique des fenêtres (en option et en plus des 35000 euros / bungalow)


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2009)

Gwada...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> La vue sur la mer implique des fenêtres (en option et en plus des 35000 euros / bungalow)





			
				actuvoila.fr a dit:
			
		

> D'une surface habitable unitaire de 27 m2, les conteneurs seront équipés de parquet, salle de bains, kitchenette, chauffage, *fenêtres*, balcons et panneaux solaires. Peints, ils seront empilés pour former des immeubles dans un quartier du port à proximité d'un campus universitaire.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gwada...



Bon, c'est sur, j'irai passer mes prochaines vacances "exotiques" dans l'océan indien... 

Il y a des plages sympa (oui, du genre de celle qui plait à madame et aux nains : sable fin et un peu d'ombre...) à la Réunion ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... à la Réunion ?



Maldives


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, c'est sur, j'irai passer mes prochaines vacances "exotiques" dans l'océan indien...
> 
> Il y a des plages sympa (oui, du genre de celle qui plait à madame et aux nains : sable fin et un peu d'ombre...) à la Réunion ?



Ha, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il ne faut surtout pas y aller, que c'est nul à chier, la météo pourrite, les gens encore moins sympa que dans les Antilles Française (ce qui ne me semble pas possible là), que la mer est trop salée, le Tipunch trop sucré, la bouffe immonde et les filles vérolées... :affraid: 

ça va, j'en ai pas fait trop là ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2009)

T'as oublié les moustiques


----------



## Craquounette (25 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il ne faut surtout pas y aller, que c'est nul à chier, la météo pourrite, les gens encore moins sympa que dans les Antilles Française (ce qui ne me semble pas possible là), que la mer est trop salée, le Tipunch trop sucré, la bouffe immonde et les filles vérolées... :affraid:



Si tu transformes le Tipunch en myrte, on dirait la Corse 

Je ne savais pas même pas que cela existait encore en Suisse. Les genevois devront voter pour la suppression ou non du jury populaire.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Janvier 2009)

fait pas bon être enfant en Belgique décidemment

enfoiré !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> enfoiré !



Mais non c'est juste un hobby chez lui 

P.S. : bon à part ça j'espère que qu'on le mettra en institution parce que si il fait juste de la prison...


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> fait pas bon être enfant en Belgique décidemment
> 
> enfoiré !



C'est une daube abominable, ce papier, personne ne l'a relu, à la LibreBe ? Y'a des couper-coller tout pourris, des répétitions, des erreurs sur tous les noms propres, un pur bonheur.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il ne faut surtout pas y aller, que c'est nul à chier, la météo pourrite, les gens encore moins sympa que dans les Antilles Française (ce qui ne me semble pas possible là), que la mer est trop salée, le Tipunch trop sucré, la bouffe immonde et les filles vérolées... :affraid:
> 
> ça va, j'en ai pas fait trop là ?



Exactement ! 
La météo est tellement pourrie que les météorologues sont partis depuis longtemps, dégoûtés (je ne sais même pas d'ailleurs s'il y en a un qui est venu un jour). Dès que tu arrives, les gens te jettent des pierres en criant "zorey dehors". Non seulement la mer est trop salée, mais il n'y a même plus de mer. Il ne reste que du sel. Et dans le tipunch, il n'y a que du sucre de mauvaise qualité et un peu d'eau saumâtre, mais pas de rhum. Pour la bouffe, il n'y a que des MacDo, ce qui fait que les filles sont non seulement vérolées, mais aussi obèses

C'était déjà bien, mais il ne faut pas lésiner


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2009)

Si vous désirez allez plus avant dans l&#8217;*échange* autour de cette actualité &#8212; et plus largement à propos de la peine de mort &#8212; les colonnes du comptoir vous sont ouvertes.

Merci


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu confonds pas esprits faibles et simples d'esprit ??



On m'aurait mentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ? :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2009)

Une taxe sur les FAI pour compenser les faiblesses de l'Hadopi.


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2009)

Il  en a peut être d'autre qu'il faudrait soigner : 
L'Indonésie lance une fatwa contre le yoga


Et dans un autre registre, le lapsus révélateur de notre nouveau ministre de l'immigration.


Mais continuons quand-même d'esperer en l'homme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> On m'aurait mentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ? :rose:





Pour pas flooder 

ACCIDENT SPECTACULAIRE


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Janvier 2009)

Et 1 point pour la science !


----------



## K_RoL83 (26 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour pas flooder
> 
> ACCIDENT SPECTACULAIRE



Alors lui, si il avait voulu le faire exprès, il n'y serait probablement pas arrivé!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et 1 point pour la science !



Juste après la courte pub


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une taxe sur les FAI pour compenser les faiblesses de l'Hadopi.



Et ben, à force de nous taxer, les artistes vont recevoir plus d'argent que ce qu'ils auraient vendues sans le téléchargement illégal :rateau:

Franchement, comment voulez-vous que les gens ne téléchargent pas illégalement avec toutes ces taxes ? 
Imaginez, je suis constamment en train d'acheter ce que j'écoute, ce que je vois etc... Si je télécharge illégalement, c'est pour acheter ensuite le support lorsque ça m'intéresse, le reste, je le supprime. 

- On me taxe sur les supports d'enregistrement (je paye donc les artistes pour la sauvegarde de mes travaux, mes photos persos etc...) 
- On va me taxer sur mon PC alors qu'il me sert à créer (un peu comme un artiste )
- On va me taxer internet qui me sert la majeure partie du temps à échanger mes fichiers avec le travail, lire les infos, dire coucou sur macG etc...

Peut-être qu'avec tout ce que je donne aux artistes, par ces taxes, je vais un jour me dire qu'en réalité si je télécharge sans payer, je l'ai acheté quand même... :mouais:

Sérieusement, ça commence à me faire chier ces histoires...


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Peut-être qu'avec tout ce que je donne aux artistes, par ces taxes, je vais un jour me dire qu'en réalité si je télécharge sans payer, je l'ai acheté quand même...



Hé hé  Qui fait le calcul ?


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Je ne calcule pas mais je sais que j'ai déjà donné beaucoup plus que ce que j'aurai dû...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour pas flooder
> 
> ACCIDENT SPECTACULAIRE


Plus près de toi, mon Dieu
Plus de près de toi....


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2009)

Berlusconade 

Ca donne un petite idee du niveau du personnage...


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

Voilà le niveau des types que nous mettons au pouvoir, dire qu'on a le même genre.


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

"_Lors de la campagne électorale au printemps dernier en Italie, Berlusconi avait aussi suscité de l'émoi pour avoir suggéré à une étudiante d'épouser un millionnaire afin de sortir de la précarité_."

La boucle est bouclée : pour Berlu, toutes les italiennes doivent profiter de leur beauté pour vendre leurs charmes au millionnaires au lieu de les offrir au premier violeur qui passe pour pas un rond ! :mouais:


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> "_Lors de la campagne électorale au printemps dernier en Italie, Berlusconi avait aussi suscité de l'émoi pour avoir suggéré à une étudiante d'épouser un millionnaire afin de sortir de la précarité_."
> 
> La boucle est bouclée : pour Berlu, toutes les italiennes doivent profiter de leur beauté pour vendre leurs charmes au millionnaires au lieu de les offrir au premier violeur qui passe pour pas un rond ! :mouais:



Exemple typique d'une interprétation par raccourci 
Dans le même esprit :
- L'erreur est humaine,
- La femme est Humaine
- Donc la femme est une erreur...

Non non monsieur, ça ne marche pas comme ça, il y a techniquement plus de violeurs en Italie que de millionnaires, or la polygamie n'est pas la bienvenue là bas... forcément, Berlusconi n'y peut rien, il se résigne et ça se comprends :rateau:


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Exemple typique d'une interprétation par raccourci
> Dans le même esprit :
> - L'erreur est humaine,
> - La femme est Humaine
> - Donc la femme est une erreur...



Bah oui, comme quoi ca marche ! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Janvier 2009)

Un rapport européen préconise le filtrage et la riposte graduée...

...Et pendant ce temps-là les Britanniques la rangent au placard.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Janvier 2009)

Une américaine met au monde des octuplés

Honnêtement... Je ne sais pas quoi en penser...



> Quant à la mère, a assuré le docteur Gupta, «elle va très bien, elle est très heureuse davoir eu tous ces bébés et quils aillent bien jusquici». Selon lui, «elle a lintention de les allaiter. Cest une *femme robuste*».



C'est à espérer pour elle vu ce qui l'attend! (et je ne parle pas que de l'allaitement...)


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une américaine met au monde des octuplés
> 
> Honnêtement... Je ne sais pas quoi en penser...
> 
> ...





> Il s'agit a priori de la deuxième naissance d'octuplés vivants dans l'histoire de la médecine américaine américaine.



Parce qu'il existe bien entendu beaucoup de naissances d'octuplés dans l'histoire de  la médecine Américaine Francaise...


----------



## two (27 Janvier 2009)

la roue de la fortune... version real life
:modo:


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Loin de moi l'idée de relancer le débat sur la peine de mort...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Dans le même esprit :
> - L'erreur est humaine,
> - La femme est Humaine
> - Donc la femme est une erreur...




Et si c'est l'"homme" qui l'a créée, on se demande bien qui est le plus couillon des deux :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah oui, comme quoi ca marche ! :love:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et si c'est l'"homme" qui l'a créée, on se demande bien qui est le plus couillon des deux :love:



Je vous recommande à tous deux, cette excellente lecture (dont je le précise, l'auteur est une Mac user de longue date)


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2009)

two a dit:


> la roue de la fortune... version real life
> :modo:



Les employés ont ..... ont prévenu la police

ah ouais..... p'tain ... cons ces ricains


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Les employés ont ..... ont prévenu la police
> 
> ah ouais..... p'tain ... cons ces ricains



Pas tant que ça, je pense, étouffer le pognon des trafiquants de drogue en Floride, c'est généralement assez malsain pour la santé !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas tant que ça, je pense, étouffer le pognon des trafiquants de drogue en Floride, c'est généralement assez malsain pour la santé !


Ca me rappelle le film "Un plan simple" de Sam Raimi avec l'énorme Billy Bob Thornton :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec la peine de mort? :mouais: Au contraire ça prouve bien que ce gars est malade, schizophrène, il faut zigouiller tous les schizos au cas où?



Qu'en pense toumaï? 

Ben tiens, c'est déjà pas assez une usine à gaz comme ça...



> Il serait bien difficile de nier aujourd&#8217;hui qu&#8217;entre Microsoft et la Commission européenne, il ne règne ni histoire d&#8217;amour, ni même entente cordiale. Depuis des années, la Commission fait pression sur le géant du logiciel via des plaintes déposées par des concurrents tels qu&#8217;Opera et IBM, le plus souvent pour abus de position dominante. Or, on sait que l&#8217;instance européenne a remis le couvert récemment, et il se pourrait qu&#8217;elle impose à Microsoft et/ou aux OEM d&#8217;inclure d&#8217;autres navigateurs en plus d&#8217;Internet Explorer.


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2009)

Un minute de pause et on reprend : j&#8217;aime bien remplir les violons mais là il semblerait que je sois à court de liquide. Je vais manger, boire et je reviens.


édition : 

Bon, si vous voulez poursuivre c&#8217;est par là et au comptoir : _[Termonde] Quelles réponses à la folie meurtrière ?_


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Un minute de pause et on reprend : j&#8217;aime bien remplir les violons mais là il semblerait que je sois à court de liquide. Je vais manger, boire et je reviens.
> 
> 
> édition :
> ...



Comment il nous arnaque Nephou ! (n'est pas fou en fait), il créer un fil pour (ou contre, au choix) la peine de mort et il l'a verrouillé :rateau:

Bon ben actu du moment (depuis hier quand même, je rechauffe un peu au micro-onde et hop) :

Mais qui est le monstre qui a oser faire ça ?!


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2009)

Il va leur falloir être imaginatif, vu que le fil est verrouillé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2009)

Pas de danger pour les testicules


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas de danger pour les testicules



Fiou je suis soulagé... Mais du coup, d'où peut venir l'inflammation de mes testicouilles ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Fiou je suis soulagé... Mais du coup, d'où peut venir l'inflammation de mes testicouilles ?



Peut être ton coté casse burnes ?


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et si c'est l'"homme" qui l'a créée, on se demande bien qui est le plus couillon des deux :love:



Ah, mais que l'homme soit couillon, c'est une évidence ! Depuis ce jour là, d'ailleurs ! Il avait déjà inventé la chèvre, bah non : il lui en faut toujours plus ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vous recommande à tous deux, cette excellente lecture (dont je le précise, l'auteur est une Mac user de longue date)



Je ne lis pas la littérature  subversive !


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il va leur falloir être imaginatif, vu que le fil est verrouillé.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne lis pas la littérature  subversive !



T'es déjà assez subversif comme çà


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il va leur falloir être imaginatif, vu que le fil est verrouillé.



"oubli" réparé ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Si vous désirez allez plus avant dans l*échange* autour de cette actualité  et plus largement à propos de la peine de mort  les colonnes du comptoir vous sont ouvertes.
> 
> Merci



tu devrais peut être y rajouter les posts initiaux non ? 

messages 4414>4416


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> "oubli" réparé ?



On dirait bien.


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai pourtant bien regardé dans mon micro-onde acheté sur eBay... Y'a rien


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2009)

Hadopi: la riposte graduée sera surtout très corsée. 

Mieux que Gérard Majax: Le filtrage est toujours dactualité dans le projet de loi Hadopi.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: la riposte graduée sera surtout très corsée.



Moi, la question que je me pose, c'est quelles sanctions seront prises contre le titulaire dont l'accès aura été suspendue par l'HADOPI lorsque son IP continuera d'apparaître lors de téléchargements illicites ?

Parce qu'il faut être clair, les seuls que ces mesures ne gêneront pas, ce sont les pirates qui se cachent déjà derrière des IP d'emprunt, et qui, n'ayant pas connaissance de la suspension d'accès frappant le véritable titulaire de leur adresse d'emprunt, n'auront aucune raison de changer d'IP !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, la question que je me pose, c'est quelles sanctions seront prises contre le titulaire dont l'accès aura été suspendue par l'HADOPI lorsque son IP continuera d'apparaître lors de téléchargements illicites ?
> 
> Parce qu'il faut être clair, les seuls que ces mesures ne gêneront pas, ce sont les pirates qui se cachent déjà derrière des IP d'emprunt, et qui, n'ayant pas connaissance de la suspension d'accès frappant le véritable titulaire de leur adresse d'emprunt, n'auront aucune raison de changer d'IP !



Et même s'ils en avaient connaissance, ça changerait quelque chose ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et même s'ils en avaient connaissance, ça changerait quelque chose ?



Je pense, oui, du moins s'ils raisonnent un peu, car user d'une IP inactivée prouvera à quel point Albanel et les tenants de l'HADOPI en tiennent une couche, et obligera alors les pouvoirs publics à trouver des moyens pour contrer la vraie menace plutôt que de frapper au hasard le premier quidam qui passe par là ! 

Tant qu'ils sont persuadés qu'en frappant les titulaires des lignes ils vont régler la question, ils ne s'attaqueront pas au vrai problème, et ça, les pirates ne tiennent probablement pas à ce que ça change !


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2009)

Tu crois vraiment que "ils" ont envie de régler le problème ?!...
De façon juste et "républicaine" ?!... 

Tu veux faire la liste des lobby ?!..
- pharmaceutique..
- nucléaire...
- etc, je te laisse faire la liste...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense, oui, du moins s'ils raisonnent un peu, car user d'une IP inactivée prouvera à quel point Albanel et les tenants de l'HADOPI en tiennent une couche, et obligera alors les pouvoirs publics à trouver des moyens pour contrer la vraie menace plutôt que de frapper au hasard le premier quidam qui passe par là !
> 
> Tant qu'ils sont persuadés qu'en frappant les titulaires des lignes ils vont régler la question, ils ne s'attaqueront pas au vrai problème, et ça, les pirates ne tiennent probablement pas à ce que ça change !



Ah mais là oui je suis d'accord, mon "ils" signifiaient les "pirates" de ton dernier message


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2009)

Un collectif d'associations et des élus d'Ile-de-France ont demandé, mercredi 28 janvier, la suspension des panneaux publicitaires ACL (affichage à cristaux liquides) dans le métro parisien, et annoncé leur intention de lancer une action en référé devant le tribunal administratif dans les prochains jours.
Ces écrans, qui diffusent en boucle de la publicité animée, *sont équipés de capteurs détectant le comportement des visages des passants et d'un dispositif Bluetooth*. Quatre d'entre eux sont déjà actifs à la station Etoile, mais la RATP s'apprête à en déployer 400 cette année et la SNCF 800 dans les gares franciliennes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah mais là oui je suis d'accord, mon "ils" signifiaient les "pirates" de ton dernier message



J'avais bien compris, et ce sont bien les pirates, qui n'ont pas intérêt à ce que les pouvoirs publics s'attaquent aux vrais causes du problème, car s'ils le faisaient, ils trouveraient peut-être de vraies parades, tandis que là


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un collectif d'associations et des élus d'Ile-de-France ont demandé, mercredi 28 janvier, la suspension des panneaux publicitaires ACL (affichage à cristaux liquides) dans le métro parisien, et annoncé leur intention de lancer une action en référé devant le tribunal administratif dans les prochains jours.
> Ces écrans, qui diffusent en boucle de la publicité animée, *sont équipés de capteurs détectant le comportement des visages des passants et d'un dispositif Bluetooth*. Quatre d'entre eux sont déjà actifs à la station Etoile, mais la RATP s'apprête à en déployer 400 cette année et la SNCF 800 dans les gares franciliennes.



du bluetooth ? les pirates en herbe vont s'amuser :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2009)

Jeudi jour de lutte.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2009)

Jeudi, jour de galère


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Jeudi, jour de galère



:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Jeudi, jour de galère



Au moins aujourd'hui j'ai pu me garer à moins de 500m de mon boulot...


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2009)

un anglais survit 60 heures grâce a une bouteille de whisky


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> un anglais survit 60 heures grâce a une bouteille de whisky



Comment peux entrainer son sofa en tombant? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

*De la musique gratuite qui rapporte*


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Jeudi, jour de galère




Ca roule top aujourd'hui. Devraient faire grève plus souvent...


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *De la musique gratuite qui rapporte*



Nan, c'est pas vrai, on peut faire du pognons avec de la musique sans flicer l'internaute?!  

C'est Albanel qui va être sur le derche.


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *De la musique gratuite qui rapporte*





Mobyduck a dit:


> Nan, c'est pas vrai, on peut faire du pognons avec de la musique sans flicer l'internaute?!
> 
> C'est Albanel qui va être sur le derche.



Oui mais dans l'histoire, les majors ne peuvent se gaver ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Comment peux entrainer son sofa en tombant? :mouais:


En ayant beaucoup bu avant.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> un anglais survit 60 heures grâce a une bouteille de whisky


Zauraient pu faire un effort pour licono. A mon avis, il ny a pas beaucoup dAnglais qui boivent du Jack Daniels


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Comment peux entrainer son sofa en tombant? :mouais:



Le sofa avait picolé également ...


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En ayant beaucoup bu avant.





boodou a dit:


> Le sofa avait picolé également ...



Si il est resté 2 jours dessous, ca ne devait pas *etre un petit clic clac ikea...

Deplacer un canapé standart seul; c'est pas facile, alors le retourner.... désolé je ne crompend pas !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca roule top aujourd'hui. Devraient faire grève plus souvent...



Bah non justement : quand t'as une grève dont les médias te rabattent les zoreilles depuis 2 semaines, bcp de gens préfèrent prendre une RTT plutôt qu'en chier pour aller bosser. Mais si çà se repète trop souvent, le stock de RTT diminue trèèèèès vite (yaka voir en décembre les grèves à répétition à St Lazare ) , faut bien retourner au taf et là, c'est le bordel 

De ttes façons, j'ai pas de RTT alors... je vais bosser :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> De ttes façons, j'ai pas de RTT alors... je vais bosser :rose:



C'est vrai mais tu as un DTT* et ça  fait toute la différence  



* DarkTinTin


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai mais tu as un DTT* et ça  fait toute la différence
> 
> 
> 
> * DarkTinTin



Nan Gkatarn, il a des AT-AT


----------



## jpmiss (30 Janvier 2009)

"On est en plein caprice d'Etat"


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> "On est en plein caprice d'Etat"



le roi dit "nous voulons" pfff


----------



## Craquounette (30 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ces écrans, qui diffusent en boucle de la publicité animée, sont équipés de capteurs détectant le comportement des visages des passants et d'un dispositif *Bluetooth*....



Pauvre schtroumpfette... Etre exposée comme ça en plein Paris!!!


Oui oui je sors... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> "On est en plein caprice d'Etat"



Il y en a un 2e.

Ca devient franchement pathétique. :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y en a un 2e.
> 
> Ca devient franchement pathétique. :mouais:



Le fait du Prince, comme le dit F. Bayrou  c'est tout à fait ça...

Pathétique, grotesque et... dangereux !


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2009)

Ca devient surtout extrêmement dangereux.

Grillé par julrou


----------



## Craquounette (30 Janvier 2009)

La physique quantique, Schrödinger, notre cerveau...



> «Mon cerveau reptilien nest pas câblé pour comprendre la quantique!» confesse Jean-Michel Raimond, physicien à lEcole normale supérieure de Paris



Me voilà rassurée, je pensais être la seule à ne pas comprendre grand chose en physique quantique...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

Ah... La loi TEPA n'y a rien fait, les heures supp' non plus...
Mais que se passe-t-il donc ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah... La loi TEPA n'y a rien fait, les heures supp' non plus...
> Mais que se passe-t-il donc ?



Ben, il y a moins de travail, et l'aut'nain risible, là, il veut que ceux qui bossent travaillent plus, alors forcément, ça en fait de plus en plus qui peuvent plus bosser du tout, du coup ! :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, il y a moins de travail, et l'aut'nain risible, là, il veut que ceux qui bossent travaillent plus, alors forcément, ça en fait de plus en plus qui peuvent plus bosser du tout, du coup ! :mouais:



Ah oui mais ça c'était l'argument de l'opposition à l'époque des promesses de campagne de Sarkozy et lors du vote de la loi à l'Assemblée...

Et la majorité avait alors trouvé comme argument que travailler plus permettait de faire plus de richesses pour l'entreprise, qui pouvait alors investir plus et donc embaucher plus  
Fallait vraiment être con pour y croire, mais cela s'inscrit dans la logique de l'idéologie capitaliste du Président.  Et maintenant que tout cela s'effondre, que les richesses ne sont toujours pas redistribués par le grand patronat, que le chômage augmente, on veut nous faire croire que c'est la faute à la crise. Elle a bon dos, mais le peuple n'est pas dupe, et à voir le succès de la manifestation d'hier, il commence à grogner sérieusement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et maintenant que tout cela s'effondre, que les richesses ne sont toujours pas redistribués par le grand patronat




Je te rappelle quand même qu'en France, 86% des actifs travaillent dans des PME de moins de 100 personnes. 
Faut arrêter de délirer avec les grand patrons qui ne sont qu'une infime minorité des employeurs en France...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je te rappelle quand même qu'en France, 86% des actifs travaillent dans des PME de moins de 100 personnes.
> Faut arrêter de délirer avec les grand patrons qui ne sont qu'une infime minorité des employeurs en France...



Mais qui ont quand même gagné 94 milliards d'euros en 2008 (les entreprises du CAC 40). La crise ne touche pas tout le monde, hein. Et ils sont peut-être peu de grands patrons, mais embauchent énormément d'employés.
Ensuite, il n'y a jamais eu autant de travailleurs du privé en grève depuis le 30 mai 1968, ce qui prouve qu'il n'y a pas que les "sales fonctionnaires nantis" qui manifestaient, mais bel et bien des employés, des patrons de PME ou TPE, bref des actifs du privé qui en ont marre, eux aussi, des délires des milliards des capitalistes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais qui ont quand même gagné 94 milliards d'euros en 2008 (les entreprises du CAC 40). La crise ne touche pas tout le monde, hein. Et ils sont peut-être peu de grands patrons, mais embauchent énormément d'employés.
> Ensuite, il n'y a jamais eu autant de travailleurs du privé en grève depuis le 30 mai 1968, ce qui prouve qu'il n'y a pas que les "sales fonctionnaires nantis" qui manifestaient, mais bel et bien des employés, des patrons de PME ou TPE, bref des actifs du privé qui en ont marre, eux aussi, des délires des milliards des capitalistes.



Tu m'excuses, mais tu connais beaucoup de PME de moins de 100 personnes (86% des entreprises françaises comme je le disais plus haut) qui se sont mises en grève?
Moi, non.
Ca va pour des boites comme la SNCF ou Total et encore, je ne crois pas que chez Total on ait beaucoup fait grève...
Et pour la SNCF, bizarrement la partie privée (Thalis - Eurostar) n'était pas en grève non plus...

Ah oui, une dernière chose: CAC 40, c'est 40 entreprises sur les quelques millions d'entreprises françaises.


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu m'excuses, mais tu connais beaucoup de PME de moins de 100 personnes (86% des entreprises françaises comme je le disais plus haut) qui se sont mises en grève?
> Moi, non.
> Ca va pour des boites comme la SNCF ou Total et encore, je ne crois pas que chez Total on ait beaucoup fait grève...



Une vidéo faite à partir d'un tel portable circule sur le net où l'on voit Julrou15 péter la vitrine d'un agence SNCF à la fin de la manifestation ...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu m'excuses, mais tu connais beaucoup de PME de moins de 100 personnes (86% des entreprises françaises comme je le disais plus haut) qui se sont mises en grève?
> Moi, non.



Suffit de se renseigner.



> Jamais, depuis plus vingt ans, autant de salariés n&#8217;étaient descendus dans la rue à l&#8217;appel des syndicats. Ils étaient 2,5 millions selon les syndicats et plus d'un million partout en France d'après la police. *Et il faut remonter plus loin encore, sans doute au 30 mai 1968, pour trouver autant de salariés du secteur privé dans les manifestations*. Ils étaient très présents dans le cortège parisien, avec de fortes délégations des salariés de Renault, des sous-traitants de l&#8217;automobile aussi, comme Faurecia, ou du secteur informatique, dont les employés avaient préféré se regrouper sous une banderole intersyndicale plutôt que défiler chacun de leur côté.
> 
> *Les salariés du privé étaient plus nombreux encore en régions*. «De tous les départements nous remontent d*es exemples d&#8217;entreprises, parfois très petites, dont les salariés sont pour la première fois descendus dans la rue*», souligne Maryse Dumas (CGT). A la CFDT, on cite quelques cas de *petits patrons qui ont fermé leur entreprise et sont venus manifester avec leurs salariés*.





boodou a dit:


> Une vidéo faite à partir d'un tel portable circule sur le net où l'on voit Julrou15 péter la vitrine d'un agence SNCF à la fin de la manifestation ...



Ah non, ça serait trop triste... 





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah oui, une dernière chose: CAC 40, c'est 40 entreprises sur les quelques millions d'entreprises françaises.



Et qui représente quel pourcentage du bénéfice total des entreprises en France ? *Le CAC 40 et ses profits est une honte*.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Suffit de se renseigner.



C'est vrai que Faurecia comme exemple de PME de moins de 100 employés, ça se pose là comme exemple...




julrou 15 a dit:


> Et qui représente quel pourcentage du bénéfice total des entreprises en France ? *Le CAC 40 et ses profits est une honte*.



Ben vas-y, sors moi un chiffre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le fait du Prince, comme le dit F. Bayrou  c'est tout à fait ça...
> 
> Pathétique, grotesque et... dangereux !


Surtout le fait du prince qui a 10 ans d'âge mental, ce qui est pire.

Parce que la réaction pour le moins disproportionnée de Sarko dans cette affaire, comme dans d'autres, est du niveau de l'école primaire :

"T'as pas empêcher les méchants manifestants de venir m'embêter. Alors t'es plus mon copain et je ne veux plus te voir. Voilà. Na !"



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, il y a moins de travail, et l'aut'nain risible, là, il veut que ceux qui bossent travaillent plus, alors forcément, ça en fait de plus en plus qui peuvent plus bosser du tout, du coup ! :mouais:


C'est pire que ça : comme les heures sup' coûtent moins cher que les heures normales, des gens qui bossaient en CDD/intérim perdent leur boulot parce qu'il est plus rentable de faire faire des heures sup' aux employés permanents que de les faire travailler. Donc ça ne fait qu'aggraver la hausse du chômage.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je te rappelle quand même qu'en France, 86% des actifs travaillent dans des PME de moins de 100 personnes.
> Faut arrêter de délirer avec les grand patrons qui ne sont qu'une infime minorité des employeurs en France...


Précision très utile que certains à gauche - je ne parle pas de julrou - ont tendance à oublier et qui tombent facilement dans la vision simpliste entreprise = gros patrons exploiteurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Précision très utile que certains à gauche - je ne parle pas de julrou - ont tendance à oublier et qui tombent facilement dans la vision simpliste entreprise = gros patrons exploiteurs.



Cela dit, il y a aussi de *petits* patrons exploiteurs, perso, j'en connais un qui à gelé les salaires dans sa boite, tous les salaires &#8230; Sauf le sien, ceux de ses deux fils et celui de sa s&#339;ur, résultat, sur une boite de 56 personnes, ces 4 là, qui, à elles 4 représentaient 52% de la masse salariale de l'entreprise il y a trois ans, en représentent aujourd'hui 71%, dont 56% pour le seul patron. Bien entendu, les 49 ouvriers et les deux agents de maîtrise et la secrétaire qui se partagent les 29% restant, avec trois années de salaire bloqué (et c'est pas fini) ne sont pas au courant !


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai que Faurecia comme exemple de PME de moins de 100 employés, ça se pose là comme exemple...



Tu lis que ce qui ne t'arrange ou tu n'as pas vu le deuxième paragraphe de la citation de mon dernier message ? 





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben vas-y, sors moi un chiffre.



Je n'ai pas ce chiffre exact. Je sais néanmoins que la valeur ajoutée des entreprises de plus de 250 salariés (qui ne sont donc pas considérée comme des PME) représente près de 60 % de la valeur ajoutée totale des entreprises françaises. La masse salariale que tu m'as indiqué dans ton précèdent message et dont s'est fait le relais iDuck est une chose, les bénéfices (non redistribués) en est une autre. Et c'est sur les bénéfices qu'il faut s'intéresser.

Source : Insee


----------



## kuep (30 Janvier 2009)

/me fout une paire de baffes à Julrou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, il y a aussi de *petits* patrons exploiteurs, perso, j'en connais un qui à gelé les salaires dans sa boite, tous les salaires  Sauf le sien, ceux de ses deux fils et celui de sa sur, résultat, sur une boite de 56 personnes, ces 4 là, qui, à elles 4 représentaient 52% de la masse salariale de l'entreprise il y a trois ans, en représentent aujourd'hui 71%, dont 56% pour le seul patron. Bien entendu, les 49 ouvriers et les deux agents de maîtrise et la secrétaire qui se partagent les 29% restant, avec trois années de salaire bloqué (et c'est pas fini) ne sont pas au courant !


Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de petits patrons exploiteurs. Mais l'équation entreprise = gros patrons exploiteurs qui préfèrent enrichir leurs actionnaires est simpliste et fausse.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu lis que ce qui ne t'arrange ou tu n'as pas vu le deuxième paragraphe de la citation de mon dernier message ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La redistribution des fruits de la richesse produite par l'entreprise pourrait effectivement être meilleure. Mais le problème se pose surtout dans les grandes entreprises qui ne sont pas les plus nombreuses, comme l'a souligné Fab'Fab. 

Et de toutes façons, en ce moment et les mois à venir, des fruits de cette richesse produite, il y en a et en aura de moins moins car il y a de moins en moins de richesse produite.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La redistribution des fruits de la richesse produite par l'entreprise pourrait effectivement être meilleure. Mais le problème se pose surtout dans les grandes entreprises qui ne sont pas les plus nombreuses, comme l'a souligné Fab'Fab.



...mais qui produisent plus de richesses que les petites entreprises, comme je l'ai démontré. C'est là-dessus qu'il faut vraiment s'interroger.

Et penser qu'il y aura de moins en moins de richesses produites est une idée fallacieuse : la richesse sera tout autant produite, et sera encore moins répartie. Les plans du gouvernement pour lutter contre la récession ne vont avoir que cet effet...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ...mais qui produisent plus de richesses que les petites entreprises, comme je l'ai démontré. C'est là-dessus qu'il faut vraiment s'interroger.
> 
> Et penser qu'il y aura de moins en moins de richesses produites est une idée fallacieuse : la richesse sera tout autant produite, et sera encore moins répartie. Les plans du gouvernement pour lutter contre la récession ne vont avoir que cet effet...


Pour qu'il y ait plus de richesses produites, il faut que l'activité économique augmente. Or il ne t'a pas échappé que depuis quelques mois, l'activité économique est sur une pente déclinante.

Donc le plan du gouvernement, certes insuffisant (seulement 4 ou 5 milliards de vrais investissements nouveaux), est plutôt bien inspiré car il faut soutenir l'activité économique pour au moins essayer de faire en sorte que ceux qui ont un salaire aujourd'hui et donc un boulot le gardent. Et ça ne peut se faire que l'investissement, l'innovation, la recherche.

Le soutien à la consommation ne doit être ciblé que vers ceux qui ont le moins et qui sont le plus durement touchés par cette crise, par exemple les petits retraités qui ont été oubliés et par le gouvernement et par les socialistes avec leur contre-plan.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Un Américain rêve de transformer lAtomium en appartement

:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> /me fout une paire de baffes à Julrou



Ah, bonne idée 

/me fout une paire de baffes à Julrou aussi


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> /me fout une paire de baffes à Julrou





gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, bonne idée
> 
> /me fout une paire de baffes à Julrou aussi



*GNÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!!
*

Et ma main dans vos gueules ?... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2009)

Reste poli, naméo


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> et ma main dans vos gueules ?... :love:



Faire ça au trou pair constituerait un impair, assurément !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2009)

De toutes façons, il va s'exposer la pogne sur mon casque, alors...  

/P77 touche le fond là


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2009)

Me plaît de plus en plus ce Barrako  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Me plaît de plus en plus ce Barrako  :love:



C'est vrai qu'il a l'air bien ce George

Dommage qu'il n'ait pas pu assister à la cérémonie d'investiture

Mais, bon, il était en voyage d'affaires


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2009)

Benoît XVI nomme un ultra conservateur au diocèse de Linz



> .../...Selon le quotidien régional Oberösterreichischen Nachrichten, il ne figurait même pas sur la liste proposée par l'évêque du diocèse.
> .../...
> Le nouvel évêque-auxiliaire de Linz .../...(se demande) par ailleurs "si les catastrophes naturelles n'étaient pas la conséquence d'une pollution spirituelle".
> Auparavant, en 2001, il avait mis les jeunes en garde contre la lecture des romans "Harry Potter" de l'écrivain britannique Joanne K. Rowling, estimant qu'elle pouvait mener au "satanisme".



Rien à dire, il maintient sa ligne 
... x 12


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2009)

Oué, on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Benoît XVI nomme un ultra conservateur au diocèse de Linz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Auparavant, en 2001, il avait mis les jeunes en garde contre la lecture des romans "Harry Potter" de l'écrivain britannique Joanne K. Rowling, estimant qu'elle pouvait mener au "satanisme".



Et contre ses conneries à lui, qui c'est, qui a mis les jeunes en garde ? Mais pour qui se prennent-ils, ces abrutis, pour s'arroger le privilège de penser à notre place ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pour qui se prennent-ils, ces abrutis, pour s'arroger le privilège de penser à notre place ?


En même temps c'est un peu a ça que ça sert la religion...


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps c'est *un peut* a ça que ça sert la religion...



Alors là, je m'inscris en faux :mouais:

Ce n'est pas du tout "un peu" :mouais:

Mais "tout"

(et même plus, si affinités)


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2009)

Oui, on l'a oublié un peu (pas _tout_  ), mais les prêtres catholiques sont les directeurs de conscience de leurs ouailles. "Ouailles" qui, historiquement, fut le nom que l'on donnait aux moutons, il faut le rappeler. 
Mais si ça peut rassurer quelques uns, mes deux plus grands enfants, qui adorent Harry Potter, n'en ont absolument rien à braire, de ce Gerhard Maria Wagner, sous-évêque de Linz.
Et je suis prêt à parier qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls.

Et même, je suis prêt à parier que plus il y aura d'olibrius de son genre, ou de moulagauffres de chez Pie X, dans la hiérarchie de la sainte église catholique apostolique et romaine, et moins il y aura de papistes à la surface de la terre.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, on l'a oublié un peu (pas _tout_  ), mais les prêtres catholiques sont les directeurs de conscience de leurs ouailles. "Ouailles" qui, historiquement, fut le nom que l'on donnait aux moutons, il faut le rappeler.
> Mais si ça peut rassurer quelques uns, mes deux plus grands enfants, qui adorent Harry Potter, n'en ont absolument rien à braire, de ce Gerhard Maria Wagner, sous-évêque de Linz.
> Et je suis prêt à parier qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls.
> 
> Et même, je suis prêt à parier que plus il y aura d'olibrius de son genre, ou de moulagauffres de chez Pie X, dans la hiérarchie de la sainte église catholique apostolique et romaine, *et moins il y aura de papistes à la surface de la terre*.



Toujours cet optimisme indécrottable chez toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Toujours cet optimisme indécrottable chez toi



C'est normal, il est grand si j'ai suivi


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2009)

Les collectionneurs. 
Ça va chauffer à Montpellier et à Chambéry...


----------



## duracel (1 Février 2009)

Des zombies...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Des zombies...



Pour autant que je sache, cette région n'a pourtant jamais abrité de zombies, juste des bisons, il fut un temps !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Des zombies...



Il y a des jours comme ça, où j'aime un peu certains de mes prochains... :love:


Des zombies nazis... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a des jours comme ça, où j'aime un peu certains de mes prochains... :love:
> 
> 
> Des zombies nazis... :love:



T'étais pas au courant ?

Au départ, tu prends un nazi de base :




Laisser vieillir et pousser les cheveux :




Et à la fin, tu obtiens le zombie nazi (ici le zombiz Barbie) :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Apprenez cher Monsieur, que depuis l'enfance, je suis un expert en zombies nazis de part la fréquentation assidue que j'ai pu avoir des salles obscures dédiées au merveilleux cinéma bis des années 70 et 80...
Je me permet donc de vous dire que votre petite recette est de plus réductrice et cavalière... 
Les zombies nazis, c'est un sujet sérieux qui ne supporte pas de s'acoquiner avec l'Almanach Vermot.
Que Saint Jean Pierre Putters m'en soit témoin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

*AÏE!!! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> http://ak.cdiscount.com/pdt/7/1/5/1/f/3530941017715.jpg
> 
> 
> *AÏE!!! *



Et à l'entr'acte, il y avait ça, comme pub ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et à l'entr'acte, il y avait ça, comme pub ?



Non... À l'époque, c'était plutôt ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... À l'époque, c'était plutôt ça...



Put1, c'est la première fois que je vois l'accent traduit par écrit ailleurs que dans une BD : "Extra pouissant" !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

... La criiiiiiiiiise!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2009)

30 secondes d'images porno... pendant le Super Bowl!


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2009)

Sarkozy souhaite que l'Hadopi soit définitivement votée en mars prochain.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2009)

Vous voulez une DS ?!... 

Pas "intéressé"...

Des remous en perspective ?!...

Attente...

Alors celle-là, c'est la meilleure : "Roi des rois traditionnels africains" !... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Des remous en perspective ?!...



Je suis déjà tout acquis... Etonnant ?!... :rateau:
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je suis déjà tout acquis... Etonnant ?!... :rateau:
> :love:



T'as déjà le futal sur les chevilles?


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as déjà le futal sur les chevilles?



Je ne baisse pas mon froc, Môôôssieur !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je suis déjà tout acquis... Etonnant ?!... :rateau:
> :love:


Tu nous prépares un "mai 2009" ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je suis déjà tout acquis... Etonnant ?!... :rateau:
> :love:



Va plutôt bosser, feignant


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Va plutôt bosser, feignant



Ben là je peux pas, ya qu'un tiers des cours assuré... pas encore de blocage mais ça va venir... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2009)

Tu veux faire _gréviste_ comme métier plus tard ?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux faire _gréviste_ comme métier plus tard ?



la SNCF recrute


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux faire _gréviste_ comme métier plus tard ?


----------



## twk (4 Février 2009)

Ahah les raccourcis faciles (mais tellement vrais )


----------



## Arlequin (4 Février 2009)

je l'avais déjà dit .... le belge est rieur

quel con !

et les flics, pas mal non plus:

_Laffaire a débuté dans la nuit de mardi à mercredi, *peu après minuit* : le prévenu a téléphoné...blablabla....*.Vers 6h du matin,* lordre a été donné de sintroduire dans le bâtiment_
:bebe::hosto:


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Février 2009)

En l'occurrence, le belge en question était... malade _"(...)antécédents violents et passé psychiatrique(...)"_ en tout cas. Faut voir jusqu'où la mauvaise farce aurait pu tourner.  La police a-t-elle eu tort de prendre cette affaire au sérieux ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

Antilles...

De profundis...

Et pendant ce temps...


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2009)

Le Vatican et la théorie du complot

Pathétique...

Par contre, essayons de rectifier le cap parce que les vagues sont plus grosses que prévu


----------



## Arlequin (5 Février 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> La police a-t-elle eu tort de prendre cette affaire au sérieux ?



au sérieux ???

les moyens y étaient, ok, mais mettre 6h avant de se décider à intervenir


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2009)

"un décret permettant aux préfets d'attribuer des titres de séjour provisoires aux immigrés clandestins qui dénonceraient leur passeurs"


----------



## two (5 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> au sérieux ???
> 
> les moyens y étaient, ok, mais mettre 6h avant de se décider à intervenir


Ben la législation ne permet à la police d'entrer chez les gens durant la nuit que sous certaines conditions... là elles n'étaient pas remplies... ils ont donc du attendre.


----------



## Chang (5 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Le Vatican et la théorie du complot
> 
> Pathétique...
> 
> Par contre, essayons de rectifier le cap parce que les vagues sont plus grosses que prévu



Williamson en video sur les chambres a gaz ...


[YOUTUBE]k6C9BuXe2RM[/YOUTUBE] 

(in anglish in ze teske)

La semantique est tellement importante pour ces gens qui 
   considerent que la maniere de tuer fait toute la difference ...

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> les vagues sont plus grosses que prévu


Que les Allemands, chancelière en tête, critiquent la décision du pape de réintégrer un évêque négationniste est quelque chose de fort.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2009)

À 9 ans, il développe des applications pour l'iPhone


----------



## two (5 Février 2009)

et moi qui peine a écrire un malheureux applescript de 30 lignes... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Virus et virus


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> À 9 ans, il développe des applications pour l'iPhone



Y s'emmerde pas le morveux, il a un iphone à 9 ans !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Y s'emmerde pas le morveux, il a un iphone à 9 ans !!!



Sans doute le fils d'une famille pauvre


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Y s'emmerde pas le morveux, il a un iphone à 9 ans !!!


 
guiguilap? 

Irak: elle fait violer 80 femmes pour les transformer en kamikazes



> Les forces irakiennes ont arrêté une femme accusée d'avoir enrôlé 80 femmes afin de commettre des attentats suicides. Pour convaincre ses recrues à se tuer, elle les faisait violer.



...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2009)

La justice autorise la traque aux pirates sans l'aval de la CNIL.


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Irak: elle fait violer 80 femmes pour les transformer en kamikazes
> 
> ...








C'est pas l'avatar de quelqu'un sur MacG ?  Devinons


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Février 2009)

Opération désintox sur le discours de Nicolas Sarkozy sur la recherche.


[YOUTUBE]iyBXfmrVhrk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## twk (5 Février 2009)

Le gouvernement est totalement à côté de la plaque sur ce dossier >_<


----------



## adrenergique (6 Février 2009)

Hé oui malheureusement sur la recherche le gouvernement est bien loin de la réalité.

Y'a qu'à voir dans les CHU pour parler de ce que je connais...


----------



## twk (6 Février 2009)

De mon côté ça me fait marrer des réformes pour la fac pondues par des gens qui ont fait l'ENA ou Sciences-Po


----------



## rizoto (6 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> De mon côté ça me fait marrer des réformes pour la fac pondues par des gens qui ont fait l'ENA ou Sciences-Po



Ce n'est pas le cas de sarkosy... du moins, il a fait sicence po, mais n'a pas eu le diplome (source wikipedia... )


----------



## boodou (6 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> il a fait sicence po, mais n'a pas eu le diplome (source wikipedia... )


En même temps à Science-Po faut lire plein de bouquins, c'est pas facile


----------



## twk (6 Février 2009)

Faut dire que le métier d'avocat lui convient mieux, il adore parler. Ca l'aide à plaider sa cause, et si vous ne faites pas d'objections, je dirais même qu'il fait fi des jugements et la plupart du temps ne prend même pas la peine de s'abaisser jusqu'au plancher de la population


----------



## boodou (6 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Faut dire que le métier d'avocat lui convient mieux, il adore parler.



Tu le pousses un peu et il accepterait sûrement le rôle de procureur, c'est sympa procureur aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu le pousses un peu et il accepterait sûrement le rôle de procureur, c'est sympa procureur aussi.



Bof &#8230; Depuis que son ante-prédécesseur à mis la guillotine au rencar, ça le branche moins, il ne saurait plus quoi faire de ces 60 millions de pauvres cons qui lui pourrissent la vie


----------



## rizoto (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof  Depuis que son ante-prédécesseur à mis la guillotine au rencar, ça le branche moins, il ne saurait plus quoi faire de ces 60 millions de pauvres cons qui lui pourrissent la vie



47 % ... les autres n'ont qu'a se taire et bosser plus ...  

Juge c'est mieux, pas besoin de trop reflechir (/random coupable, pas coupable), quand tu parles, personne ne te coupe jamais la parole. et en plus t'as droit a un joli deguisement ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Juge c'est mieux,  et en plus t'as droit a un joli deguisement ...



Oh, celui de procureur n'est pas mal non plus, et il est rouge, c'est moins triste que noir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> 47 % ... les autres n'ont qu'a se taire et bosser plus ...


Il y avait 44 millions d'électeurs. Sur ces 44 millions, 19 millions ont voté pour Sarko, soit environ 43% des électeurs. Donc *57%* n'ont pas voté pour lui. Ceux-là ont voté pour Royal, ont voté blanc ou nul, ou se sont abstenus.

Quand on parle des 53% d'électeurs qui ont voté pour Sarko, il s'agit de 53% des électeurs qui ont mis dans l'urne un bulletin valide avec son nom ou celui de Royal dessus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof &#8230; Depuis que son ante-prédécesseur à mis la guillotine au rencar, ça le branche moins, il ne saurait plus quoi faire de ces 60 millions de pauvres cons qui lui pourrissent la vie





rizoto a dit:


> 47 % ... les autres n'ont qu'a se taire et bosser plus ...
> 
> Juge c'est mieux, pas besoin de trop reflechir (/random coupable, pas coupable), quand tu parles, personne ne te coupe jamais la parole. et en plus t'as droit a un joli deguisement ...





iDuck a dit:


> Il y avait 44 millions d'électeurs. Sur ces 44 millions, 19 millions ont voté pour Sarko, soit environ 43% des électeurs. Donc *57%* n'ont pas voté pour lui. Ceux-là ont voté pour Royal, ont voté blanc ou nul, ou se sont abstenus.
> 
> Quand on parle des 53% d'électeurs qui ont voté pour Sarko, il s'agit de 53% des électeurs qui ont mis dans l'urne un bulletin valide avec son nom ou celui de Royal dessus.



Il y a environ 65 millions d'habitants en France (64 102 000 au recensement de 2007), donc si on enlève ses quelques milliers *"*d'amis*"* (notez les parenthèses en gras), et les environ 5 millions de gens qui sont assez riches pour être dignes de vivre dans le même pays que lui, il nous reste donc bien environ 60 millions de salauds de pauvres, et de connards de classes moyennes à éliminer (non, j'ai pas dit "karchériser") !

Je vous rappelle que le concours d'entrée des modos comporte une épreuve de maths très calée, s'il n'y a pas d'épreuve d'orthographe coucou: Mackie ), inutile donc de tenter de me donner des leçons de calcul !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a environ 65 millions d'habitants en France (64 102 000 au recensement de 2007), donc si on enlève ses quelques milliers *"*d'amis*"* (notez les parenthèses en gras), et les environ 5 millions de gens qui sont assez riches pour être dignes de vivre dans le même pays que lui, il nous reste donc bien environ 60 millions de salauds de pauvres, et de connards de classes moyennes à éliminer (non, j'ai pas dit "karchériser") !
> 
> Je vous rappelle que le concours d'entrée des modos comporte une épreuve de maths très calée, s'il n'y a pas d'épreuve d'orthographe coucou: Mackie ), inutile donc de tenter de me donner des leçons de calcul !


Elle n'était pas pour toi la leçon de calcul : elle était pour Rizoto !


----------



## rizoto (6 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y avait 44 millions d'électeurs. Sur ces 44 millions, 19 millions ont voté pour Sarko, soit environ 43% des électeurs. Donc *57%* n'ont pas voté pour lui. Ceux-là ont voté pour Royal, ont voté blanc ou nul, ou se sont abstenus.
> 
> Quand on parle des 53% d'électeurs qui ont voté pour Sarko, il s'agit de 53% des électeurs qui ont mis dans l'urne un bulletin valide avec son nom ou celui de Royal dessus.



oui 57 pas 47. :rose:


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2009)

Et si notre sixième sens, celui qui nous manque pour recevoir, traiter et transmettre des données pouvait être créé sous forme de gadget? Folie? Peut-être, mais en tous cas, ça nest pas de la science fiction. Je viens den voir la démonstration à la conférence TED qui se tient cette semaine à Long Beach au sud de Los Angeles.


La suite sur le blog de Francis Pisani.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, celui de procureur n'est pas mal non plus, et il est rouge, c'est moins triste que noir



C'est moins salissant


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous cherchez un boulot sympa et bien payé ?



Ben Laden quandidat!


----------



## jugnin (6 Février 2009)

A propos de la décision unilatérale de déménager un site de 300 personnels du Service d'étude sur les transports, les routes et leurs aménagements (SETRA), pour aller occuper une caserne récemment fermée.

"J'écoute, mais je ne tiens pas compte." 

Précisé chez Le Parisien

A noter le dispositif hors normes prévu pour empêcher les intéressés de manifester leur mécontentement.



			
				communication interne a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Les RG ont fait un travail « remarquable » :
> - intrusion dans notre AG afin de ne rien rater de notre programme,
> - identification du chauffeur du car qui nous a dit être pisté depuis la veille au soir
> - Le matin, les RG n&#8217;ont pas manqué de relever les immatriculations des quelques véhicules sur le départ
> ...



Si ça peut sauver la tête d'un préfet, contrairement à Saint-Lô...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2009)

Sarkozy se pique de réussir et c'est Brown qui est irrité


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sarkozy se pique de réussir et c'est Brown qui est irrité





> *"franchement quand on voit la situation aux Etats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni, on n'a pas envie de leur ressembler".*



Mwouahahahahahahahaha!!!!!     
C'était quoi déjà son modèle économique il y'a 2 ans?


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> C'était quoi déjà son modèle économique il y'a 2 ans?



Les crédits hypothécaires à taux variables ?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2009)

Suppression de la taxe professionnelle : "Elle sert à financer le budget des communes, des départements, des régions, mais aussi des chambres de commerce et d'industrie."

Ça tombe bien, il y a trop d'intermédiaires a-t-il dit hier soir : communes, communautés de communes, départements, régions... Il va falloir revoir tout ça. Donc au final un peu d'argent en moins, ce ne sera pas très grave.


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> A propos de la décision unilatérale de déménager un site de 300 personnels du Service d'étude sur les transports, les routes et leurs aménagements (SETRA), pour aller occuper une caserne récemment fermée.
> 
> "J'écoute, mais je ne tiens pas compte."
> 
> ...



Il se trouve que je travaille dans ce service :rose:

L'histoire derrière tout cela est carrément scandaleuse. Mais bon, c'est bien secondaire par rapport à d'autres sujets. 

Nous ne sommes pas peu fiers de lui avoir arraché ce morceau d'anthologie: j'écoute mais j'tiens pas compte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Il se trouve que je travaille dans ce service :rose:
> 
> L'histoire derrière tout cela est carrément scandaleuse. Mais bon, c'est bien secondaire par rapport à d'autres sujets.
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas peu fiers de lui avoir arraché ce morceau d'anthologie: j'écoute mais j'tiens pas compte.



Pis pour te consoler, tu verras, à Provins, il y a le plus vieux restaurant de France ! Ils servent depuis le 12ème siècle (je sais plus trop, je crois que l'auberge a ouvert en 1160 ou 1180, par là). Comme en plus c'est pas très loin de chez nous, à Mackie et à moi, tu pourras nous y inviter


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils servent _*plus*_ depuis le 12ème siècle



ceci serait plus proche de la vérité


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2009)

Piscine, baignoire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ceci serait plus proche de la vérité



Si si, je confirme, ils servent toujours, j'y ai diné un samedi soir avec ma femme et un de mes fils, deux jours avant la naissance de ma fille, il y a bientôt 13 ans ! 

Pis tu verra, la Seine et Marne, c'est plus beau que Bagneux (je sais, j'y ai habité, rue Jean Marin Naudin, la terrasse de notre studio donnait sur l'arrière du fort de Montrouge, où, je suppose, le service auquel tu appartient est installé) !


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Février 2009)

Mais oui, Provins, c'est le top. 
La base arrière des Templiers. Ses remparts, ses aigles.
Franchement, c'est à la fois la plus belle de toutes les petites villes conservatrices de nos provinces, et la plus proche de Paris.
Et puis, tu verras, son maire est une rareté, un "paysan en politique", comme il le dit lui-même.
Beaucoup plus moderne qu'Alain Peyrefitte, qui y régna durant toute sa longue carrière.
Vous allez vous éclatez, là-bas.


----------



## twk (6 Février 2009)

Moi aussi j'aime bien Provins, c'est coquet et proche de tout


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2009)

« Tout le monde a intérêt à transformer Internet en Minitel »


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais oui, Provins, c'est le top.
> La base arrière des Templiers. Ses remparts, ses aigles.
> Franchement, c'est à la fois la plus belle de toutes les petites villes conservatrices de nos provinces, et la plus proche de Paris.
> Et puis, tu verras, son maire est une rareté, un "paysan en politique", comme il le dit lui-même.
> ...




Personne ne s'éclatera là bas, tout simplement parce que le service va mourir par fuite des effectifs. Attractivité 0 = fuite de compétences. Avec une population composée en grande partie d'ingénieurs et techniciens hautement qualifiés, assez largement diplômés, qui trouveront ailleurs, dans le public ou le privé.
Notre activité (ingénierie, expertise, doctrine) est essentiellement à l'échelle nationale et internationale ce qui induit une forte problématique de déplacement. Pas un seul dirigeant d'entreprise, pas un seul manager soucieux de performance et pérennité de l'activité ne déciderait un tel déplacement dans un endroit tout simplement synonyme de trou du cul du monde. J'ai tout le respect pour les personnes qui habitent là bas et qui s'y plaisent, là n'est pas le sujet, mais si l'activité économique est aussi en déclin là bas, c'est bien pour cela. Voilà pour le point 1 de l'absurde.


Le point 2, c'est que nous devions déjà déménager à Paris Est dans le cadre d'un projet scientifique cohérent avec instituts de recherches, écoles, entreprises et services techniques sur le même site. Cohérence scientifique, retombées fortes. Le projet est torpillé par cette décision intempestive, mais il n'empêche que vous, nous contribuables, allons payer pour le batiment en cours de construction et qu'à ce jour, aucun repreneur de se profile. Et que nous paierons également pour la réfection de la caserne dans laquelle on nous met. 

Le point 3, c'est que les collectivités locales qui, légitimement demandent des mesures d'accompagnement de l'Etat suite à la réorganisation de la carte militaire, vont tout simplement être bernées et flouées une seconde fois. Elles n'auront pas les trois cent familles escomptées, mais dans le meilleur des cas des personnes célibataires géographiques qui n'auront qu'une envie, se barrer. C'est pas la beauté de Provins qui crée du boulot pour les conjoints. C'est pas le charme bucolique du 77 qui crée des perspectives de carrière.

Le point 4 de l'absurde, c'est la logique de l'annonce politique et de l'urgence qui précède toute étude, toute analyse. Nous sommes actuellement en train d'abonder une etude de faisabilité commandée par le cabinet du Ministre qui a précisé que cette étude de faisabilité...ne pouvait en aucun cas conclure à l'infaisabilité. Un seul exemple pourtant: Les déplacements à la Défense ont été évalués à 6000 par an. La Défense se trouve à grosso merdo, 2h30 à 3h00 de transports quelque soit le mode, en heure de pointe. CQFD

Le point 5, c'est le dispositif policier évoqué au dessus par rapport à une population certes pas très contente  mais assez servile et peu habituée aux coups d'éclats.  . Ceux qui y sont allés avaient...des gilets jaunes.

Pour résumer et pour rendre le propos moins spécifique car cet exemple vous barbe certainement, ce type de décision c'est:
- du mépris social (ça existe ailleurs, je sais, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour fermer les yeux dessus) ;
- un non sens sur le fond ;
- une gabegie d'argent public ; 
- un désengagement de l'Etat d'un secteur important: si le pont de Millau existe aujourd'hui, c'est un peu grâce à ce service.

Je pense  que l'univers sera largement indifférent à cet exemple précis. Le personnel rebondira sans trop difficulté, même si certains ont fait des compromis importants pour venir bosser là et se sentent floués et démoralisés

En revanche, et c'est à mon sens le plus important dans ce petit cas d'école, il n'y a aucune raison pour que la méthode, les principes, les objectifs poursuivis dans ce cas précis*ne soient pas les mêmes que pour d'autres services qui concernent très directement le public*.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Personne ne s'éclatera là bas, tout simplement parce  (plein de considérations toutes pleines de bon sens)



Oui, mais là nan ! ne t'énerve pas, nous, on plaisantait, on le sait bien, que l'autre nainbruti, là, il fait n'importe quoi, c'était du second degré !

Bon, vous avez échappé à la Creuse ou à la Corrèze*, c'est déjà ça ! 




(*) et je te garantis que si Provins c'est le trou du cul du monde, alors Tulle ou La Souterraine, on a déjà tiré la chasse d'eau depuis longtemps !


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais là nan ! ne t'énerve pas, nous, on plaisantait, on le sait bien, que l'autre nainbruti, là, il fait n'importe quoi, c'était du second degré !



J'avais saisi


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> « Tout le monde a intérêt à transformer Internet en Minitel »



   Très intéressante cette interview !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Février 2009)

T'as raison. L'a pas la langue dans sa poche, Benjamin Bayart.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

Il est possible que ça n'intéresse pas grand monde, mais l'existence de La Petite Bande, orchestre réputé de musique ancienne, a récemment été remise en cause par l'avis négatif de la commission consultative d'attribution des subventions du ministère flamand de la culture.

Pour aider cet ensemble remarquable, on peut signer une pétition sur http://www.savelapetitebande.com/


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il est possible que ça n'intéresse pas grand monde, mais l'existence de La Petite Bande, orchestre réputé de musique ancienne, a récemment été remise en cause par l'avis négatif de la commission consultative d'attribution des subventions du ministère flamand de la culture.
> 
> Pour aider cet ensemble remarquable, on peut signer une pétition sur http://www.savelapetitebande.com/





J'ai certains de leurs enregistrements ! Merci pour le lien vers la pétition


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> En revanche, et c'est à mon sens le plus important dans ce petit cas d'école, il n'y a aucune raison pour que la méthode, les principes, les objectifs poursuivis dans ce cas précis *ne soient pas les mêmes que pour d'autres services qui concernent très directement le public*.



Ce qui est le plus fascinant dans ce bonhomme est sa capacité à justifier d'une méthode par la dénonciation de cette même méthode.
Je ne sais pas si tu as vu l'intervention de notre cher et bien aimé omniprésent PR, comme l'appelle ses affidés. Va sur la TVPR, la télévision de notre omni, si ce n'est pas le cas. 
Que dit-il, là, aux élus provinois, et aux gradés de son état-major de défense ?
Que si il y a une caserne à Provins, c'était plus en raison de questions d'aménagement du territoire que d'objectifs de défense.
Ce qui, en passant, est faux, pour le cas de Provins. Mais passons.
Et donc notre omniprésent, à la façon de la discussion de bons sens de comptoir qu'on lui connait maintenant, nous explique que tout ça c'est de la bonnne gouvernance de bon sens. Que c'est douloureux, que personne ne voulait le faire, mais que lui, tellement il en a, tellement il a peur de rien, il le fait, et que hop ! on réorganise la carte de l'armée française en fonction des objectifs stratégiques de la défense, et pas en fonction de l'aménagement du territoire. Que l'aménagement du territoire qu'il est bon, c'est celui qui densifie le milieu économique, qui structure, qui est adapté au territoire.
Et bling, regardez comme je suis bon, je vous délocalise des gens qui travaillent sur les questions de transports, si c'est pas beau, si c'est pas la preuve que je suis beau et bon en plus d'être omniprésent ?

En clair, il justifie le déménagement du service par la même méthode que celle qu'il a dit avoir combattu pour créer la situation à laquelle le déménagement répond.
Autrement dit, pour réparer la connerie d'avant, j'utilise la même connerie.
Fort, non ?


Dans l'hypothèse où le service maintiendrait ses effectifs, les couts de fonctionnement en seraient grandement multipliés, les conditions réelles de travail dégradées, et on fouterait en l'air des millions d'investissement déjà programmés, mais ça, l'omni s'en fout. Personne, dans le grand public, n'en saura rien.

Pour le savoir, pour lutter contre ce discours démagogue, il faudrait :

- que le service mobilise des arguments frappants et pédagogiques ;

- qu'il se serve de ses arguments pour convaincre la presse de s'intéresser à son histoire ;

- qu'il dépense une énergie folle pour faire valoir des arguments rationnels d'une façon aussi simple à comprendre que la démagogie d'emporte pièce de l'omni.

Aux coeurs valeureux, rien n'est impossible. 



(si vous avez besoin d'un regard extérieur pour rendre accessibles vos arguments techniques ou économiques, faites-moi signe, c'est un peu mon métier, en fait...)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce qui est le plus fascinant dans ce bonhomme est sa capacité à justifier d'une méthode par la dénonciation de cette même méthode.




Ah ! Putain, j'ai cherché 10 bonnes minutes comme formuler ça hier, merci ! 

Et ça, il l'a fait dès les toutes premières questions ; Pujadas lui pose une question sur un sujet, et lui répond comme si il était l'accusateur et qu'il reprochait les faits au journaliste alors que c'est lui l'accusé, c'est très fort... :hein:


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2009)

Ben c'est un ancien avocat, hein...
Déjà à cette époque son rôle était de convaincre, pas de prouver, et au besoin contre toute évidence !.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce qui est le plus fascinant dans ce bonhomme &#8230; notre omni




Attends, l'omni &#8230; L'omni &#8230; Tu l'écris comme ça parce que c'est Mackie qui t'a enseigné l'orthographe ? Nan, parce que c'est "l'homme nain" qu'il faut écrire ! (Encore que nain, ça on en est sûr, mais le reste)


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Février 2009)

Ah que la vie est donc âpre, et les hommes cornichons...

Imagine, tu bosses pour une jeune ministre plein d'avenir et aimé de tous. On te refile le cévé d'une nana qu'il faut placer dans un truc sur lequel t'a pas d'autorité, et où tu connais personne.
Tu cherches le mail de l'endroit où la protégée veut poser son joli petit cul, tu envoies un petit mot plein de tact, genre magne toi les fesses et cases-là.

Mais tu te gourres, tu l'envoies pas au bon endroit. Et l'internaute qui reçoit le mail, ce petit salopiau, il le refile* immédiatement à un de ces nouveaux journaux fouilles-merde du web, qui en fait un papier.
Si c'est-y pas dégueulasse, le web. 2.0., quand même. 






*voir l'un des commentaires en dessous de l'article, où la source se révèle.


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

Richard Williamson persiste et signe  


J'aime bien ce passage :
_
"Je dois tout réexaminer encore une fois et voir les  preuves"_, dit-il. Et d'ajouter: _"toute ma vie, j'ai toujours cherché la vérité"_.

C'est beau des gens qui étudient une question toute leur vie, avec assiduité et rigueur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Richard Williamson persiste et signe
> 
> 
> J'aime bien ce passage :
> ...



Moi, ce que je trouve fendar, ce sont les pubs que gougueule associe à cet article, ou plutôt, leur enchaînement


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Février 2009)

Ah ouais ? Moi, ce que je trouve super fendard, c'est la photo de l'autre batard de richardson, genre :
"Ouais, chuis un nazi réfugié en Argentine, et je t'emmerde, pauvre con". 

Ça, j'adore.
Rien de pire que les nazis à faux nez, qui se planque dans les nomenklaturas. Moi, j'aime les salauds qui s'assument. Au moins, je sais à quoi m'en tenir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2009)

j'ai aussi une amorce de respect pour ceux qui ont assumé.... 
je vomis les autres!
Sieg ?...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce qui est le plus fascinant dans ce bonhomme est sa capacité à justifier d'une méthode par la dénonciation de cette même méthode.


Ce qui est le plus fascinant dans ce bonhomme est sa capacité à dire tout et son contraire en ayant l'air toujours convaincu de ce qu'il dit.



boodou a dit:


> Richard Williamson persiste et signe &#8230;
> 
> 
> J'aime bien ce passage :
> ...


Là, si le pape le réintègre, c'est vraiment qu'il le fait exprès. :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2009)

Il l'a déjà reintégré, faudrait qu'il le reexcommunie d'abord ! Tu penses si l'autre s'en cogne de l'avis de l'homme en blanc.
Il en avait rien à cirer© avant, pourquoi en aurait-il maintenant ? C'est B16 qui est demandeur, pas P10.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

nos amis Suisse vote , aller les gens faite évoluer votre pays


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> nos amis Suisse vote , aller les gens faite évoluer votre pays



Il s'agit surtout de continuer avec l'Europe, ce qui a été entrepris ces dernières années, et cela semble plutôt bien parti; ou mal, c'est selon. 



> La Suisse accepterait par 59 % la reconduction de l'accord sur la libre circulation des personnes et son extension à la Bulgarie et la Roumanie, selon la projection de l'institut gfs diffusée par la SSR. Le oui est vigoureux en Suisse romande.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

tu a été voté au moins ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a été voté au moins ?



Ça doit bien faire trois semaines déjà, par correspondance. 

La descente dames aura lieu aujourd'hui ou pas? 
:hein:



> La descente dames des Championnats du monde de Val d'Isère, prévue ce dimanche, est fortement compromise en raison des mauvaises conditions météorologiques. Le départ a été repoussé une deuxième fois, à 15h.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> La descente dames aura lieu aujourd'hui ou pas?
> :hein:



Ben non finalement...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça doit bien faire trois semaines déjà, par correspondance.
> 
> La descente dames aura lieu aujourd'hui ou pas?
> :hein:



C'est vraiment une bande d'amateurs, à Val d'Isère, ils ont même pas prévu une bonne météo. 


Sinon, le vieux con borgne est toujours vivant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, le vieux con borgne est toujours vivant.




Bon, au moins lui il s'assume, pas comme l'évêque


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Pis franchement, Le Pen c'est plus classe que Williamsson, au moins y'a une pseudo-particule 

(Edit : Heureusement que vous ne voyez pas ma tête en même temps que je poste ça, ça ferai extrémiste : je me suis loupé en me coupant les cheveux, je ressemble à un skinhead )


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Pis franchement, Le Pen c'est plus classe que Williamsson, au moins y'a une pseudo-particule
> 
> (Edit : Heureusement que vous ne voyez pas ma tête en même temps que je poste ça, ça ferai extrémiste : je me suis loupé en me coupant les cheveux, je ressemble à un skinhead )



Sur le plan "classe", si tu savait ce que signifie "pen" (avec un seul N) en breton


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur le plan "classe", si tu savait ce que signifie "pen" (avec un seul N) en breton



Ca serait pas quelque chose qui a une pseudo-particule de chaque côté ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Ca serait pas quelque chose qui a une pseudo-particule de chaque côté ?



Nan ! C'est un truc dont chacun et chacune d'entre nous dispose (sauf improbable pathologie) en deux exemplaires qu'il/elle utilise pour s'asseoir dessus


----------



## duracel (8 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, au moins lui il s'assume, pas comme l'évêque



Il s'amuse surtout. Et l'autre sans doute aussi....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2009)

Ha tiens, puisque qu'on parle de vide intersidérale...

Après le retour de la grosse veine bleue... voila la petite verte...


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2009)

la fin du secret bancaire en europe ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la fin du secret bancaire en europe ?



Nous allons enfin savoir combien les Suisses cachent de tablettes de chocolat :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2009)

Tibo, tu sais que ca c'est fait en france ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> nos amis Suisse vote , aller les gens faite évoluer votre pays



A voté.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2009)

Guadeloupe, Martinique et... Guyane ?!...
Ce sont les prix de l'essence qui ont mis le feu aux poudres...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nous allons enfin savoir combien les Suisses cachent de tablettes de chocolat :love:



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire. 



> Les ventes ont bondi l'an passé de 9,3% à 1,818 milliard de francs par rapport à 2007, un nouveau record. Suisses et étrangers ont croqué 184 969 tonnes de friandises cacaotées (+ 2%).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la fin du secret bancaire en europe ?


Concernant Andorre, ce serait bien que Sarko n'oublie pas qu'en tant que président de la république française, il en est le co-prince (en plus ça fait au moins un pays dont il est réellement le prince ). 



tirhum a dit:


> Guadeloupe, Martinique et... Guyane ?!...
> Ce sont les prix de l'essence qui ont mis le feu aux poudres...


C'est quand même très inquiétant ce qui se passe là-bas.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est quand même très inquiétant ce qui se passe là-bas.


Et ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir se calmer avant un certain temps... 
D'autant que la violence est quelque chose de palpable, là-bas, en permanence (même quand il n'y a pas de conflits)... :hein:


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Tibo, tu sais que ca c'est fait en france ?










iDuck a dit:


> C'est quand même *très inquiétant* ce qui se passe là-bas.



C'est à dire ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


>



T'as le même founirsseur de smileys que JPTK ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Tibo, tu sais que ca c'est fait en france ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est vraiment une bande d'amateurs, à Val d'Isère, ils ont même pas prévu une bonne météo.



Et une médaille de plus... pour la Suisse.


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et une médaille de plus... pour la Suisse.



Pffff... En descente, c'est facile. J'aimerais bien la voir en sens inverse... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pffff... En descente, c'est facile. J'aimerais bien la voir en sens inverse... :rateau:



Ben, vu que le tire-fesse est à vitesse constante, ils seraient tous "premiers ex-æquo", ça reviendrait cher en médailles d'or


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et une médaille de plus... pour la Suisse.



Oué, et pas en chocolat


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Guadeloupe, Martinique et... Guyane ?!...
> Ce sont les prix de l'essence qui ont mis le feu aux poudres...



Voilà peut-être poindre le moment de cet _aggiornamento_ carraïbéen qui couve depuis si longtemps. Depuis...
Depuis toujours. La France a toujours pris les antillais pour des branleurs couleur café, et les guyanais pour des indiens demeurés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Guadeloupe, Martinique et... Guyane ?!...



- "Patwon, patwon, ça fait déjà longtemps que je bosse comme guadeloupéen dans ton entwepwise, quand-est-ce que je passe guadeloup2 ?"

- "Continue à bien travailler, et dans un an t'y es !" :rateau: 

Le climat actuel semble bien de plus en plus tendre vers le principe qui affirme qu'il faut bosser un mois pour gagner de quoi vivre une semaine :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Une brique de jus d'orange Tropicana de deux litres entraîne l'équivalent de l'émission de 1,7 kilogramme de CO2. Cette "empreinte" carbone a été calculée à la demande du groupe PepsiCo, propriétaire de la marque, par Carbon Trust, un organisme indépendant et reconnu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Une brique de jus d'orange Tropicana de deux litres entraîne l'équivalent de l'émission de 1,7 kilogramme de CO2. Cette "empreinte" carbone a été calculée à la demande du groupe PepsiCo, propriétaire de la marque, par Carbon Trust, un organisme indépendant et reconnu.



Oui mais  Ce bilan est erroné, il ne tient pas compte d'un élément essentiel, qui, pour une fois, allège la note au lieu de l'alourdir : Pour faire du jus d'orange, faut des oranges, et les oranges, ça pousse où ? Ben vi, sur des arbres, or, tout au long de sa vie, un arbre à deux préoccupations : se reproduire, dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il fait des oranges pour ça, et pousser. Et pour pousser, un arbre, il fait quoi ? Je vous le demande  (y en a deux qui suivent ) eh oui, il fixe du carbone, et ce carbone fixé par l'oranger, ils ne l'ont pas pris en compte dans leur bilan ! :style

A noter que sur notre bonne vieille planète, les arbres sont, sauf erreur de ma part, les troisièmes fixateurs de carbones, après les eaux océaniques et les carbonates (le calcaire).


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les oranges, ça pousse où ? Ben vi, sur des arbres, or, tout au long de sa vie, un arbre à deux préoccupations : se reproduire, dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il fait des oranges pour ça, et pousser. Et pour pousser, un arbre, il fait quoi ? Je vous le demande  (y en a deux qui suivent ) eh oui, il fixe du carbone, et ce carbone fixé par l'oranger, ils ne l'ont pas pris en compte dans leur bilan !



Et pour le jus de pomme de terre, Monsieur je-sais-tout-mieux-que-tout-le-monde ?!  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui mais  Ce bilan est erroné, il ne tient pas compte d'un élément essentiel, qui, pour une fois, allège la note au lieu de l'alourdir : Pour faire du jus d'orange, faut des oranges, et les oranges, ça pousse où ? Ben vi, sur des arbres, or, tout au long de sa vie, un arbre à deux préoccupations : se reproduire, dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il fait des oranges pour ça, et pousser. Et pour pousser, un arbre, il fait quoi ? Je vous le demande  (y en a deux qui suivent ) eh oui, il fixe du carbone, et ce carbone fixé par l'oranger, ils ne l'ont pas pris en compte dans leur bilan ! :style
> 
> A noter que sur notre bonne vieille planète, les arbres sont, sauf erreur de ma part, les troisièmes fixateurs de carbones, après les eaux océaniques et les carbonates (le calcaire).



Oui, mais les oranges, faut les transporter jusqu'au lieu de pressage et ça, ça pollue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais les oranges, faut les transporter jusqu'au lieu de pressage et ça, ça pollue.



Ah mais ça, ils l'ont compté, dans leur bilan !


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais ça, ils l'ont compté, dans leur bilan !



Les arbres aussi, face de rat :

"Dans le cas du jus d'orange, _la culture des fruits est très émettrice de gaz à effet de serre à cause de l'utilisation d'engrais_. Le transport a, en revanche, moins d'impact qu'on le pensait."

Donc visiblement le fait que les orangers (sur le sol irlandais, ca on ne le verra jamais) bouffent du carbone et recrachent de l'eau oxygénée, c'est peanuts !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais ça, ils l'ont compté, dans leur bilan !



OTAN pour moi


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2009)

Vous n'avez qu'à leur soumettre le sujet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Les arbres aussi, face de rat :
> 
> "Dans le cas du jus d'orange, _la culture des fruits est très émettrice de gaz à effet de serre à cause de l'utilisation d'engrais_. Le transport a, en revanche, moins d'impact qu'on le pensait."



On dit "fesse" de rat ! 

Cela dit, non, ils ne les ont pas comptés, relis mieux mon post : ils ont compté le carbone émis par la fabrication de l'engrais utilisé pour les faire pousser, mais ils n'ont pas déduit la quantité de carbone fixée par les arbres eux mêmes (l'engrais, il faut émettre du carbone pour le fabriquer, mais c'est de l'azote, qu'il fournit aux végétaux) !

Donc, en fait, pour les moins attentifs d'entre vous, ce que je dis, c'est que leur brique de jus d'orange provoque l'émission de *moins* de carbone que ce qu'ils ont compté !


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On dit "fesse" de rat !
> 
> Cela dit, non, ils ne les ont pas comptés, relis mieux mon post : ils ont compté le carbone émis par la fabrication de l'engrais utilisé pour les faire pousser, mais ils n'ont pas déduit la quantité de carbone fixée par les arbres eux mêmes (l'engrais, il faut émettre du carbone pour le fabriquer, mais c'est de l'azote, qu'il fournit aux végétaux) !
> 
> Donc, en fait, pour les moins attentifs d'entre vous, ce que je dis, c'est que leur brique de jus d'orange provoque l'émission de *moins* de carbone que ce qu'ils ont compté !



Bon, vous retranchez donc 0,00001 gr.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, vous retranchez donc 0,00001 gr.



Après un rapide calcul, j'arrive à une fourchette de 10 à 12 grammes de carbone par orange !


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après un rapide calcul, j'arrive à une fourchette de 10 à 12 grammes de carbone par orange !




   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (l'engrais, il faut émettre du carbone pour le fabriquer, mais c'est de l'azote, qu'il fournit aux végétaux) !



les engrais génèrent des émissions de protoxyde d'azote qui est un gaz à effet de serre bien plus néfaste que le CO2. 

ça a d'ailleurs très bon goût au petit déj'


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui mais  Ce bilan est erroné



Qu'il soit légèrement surestimé ça empêche pas qu'on doit pouvoir le réduire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après un rapide calcul, j'arrive à une fourchette de 10 à 12 grammes de carbone par orange !



Et pour 10 vaches qui broutent combien faut-il planter d'oranger pour faire des yaourts équilibrés en empreinte carbone ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, et pas en chocolat


 
Maintenant, oui.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Février 2009)

Souvent, ceux qui ont la classe incarnée se révèlent tard. Julien Lizeroux, c'est comme ça.
Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu un super combiné aussi beau.
Grange, Théaux, Miller, Svindal à la fin du premier round, c'était déjà du costaud, mais alors, que le plagnard il soit allé leur remonter les bretelles comme ça pour les mettre tous à la faute, ça, c'était grand, vraiment grand.
Après, y'en a, quoi qu'il arrive, ils tiennent sur leurs pattes. Ils sont pas seulement de la race des champions, ils sont de la race des plus grands skieurs que les hommes aient connu.
Aksel Lund Svindal, il est de cette race là. Comme ses deux grands frères Klus et Aamodt. Comme Girardelli. Comme Zurbriggen. Capables de gagner sur toutes les pistes, dans toutes les disciplines. Il est jeune, Svindal. Et rescapé. Et il tient sacrément debout, enfoiré !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est à dire ?


C'est à dire que c'était déjà très tendu avec la grève générale. Et avec le sous-ministre qui s'est tiré sans qu'un accord soit conclu, ça risque d'empirer.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est à dire que c'était déjà très tendu avec la grève générale. Et avec le sous-ministre qui s'est tiré sans qu'un accord soit conclu, ça risque d'empirer.



D'accord...

Et ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2009)

Ben autant on peut se passer des bananes, autant ne plus avoir que du bacardi comme rhum ça ferait sacrement chier !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben autant on peut se passer des bananes, autant ne plus avoir que du bacardi comme rhum ça ferait sacrement chier !



Toi aussi chuuuuut... Va faire dodo, il est temps...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> autant ne plus avoir que du bacardi comme rhum ça ferait sacrement chier !



:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est à dire que c'était déjà très tendu avec la grève générale. Et avec le sous-ministre qui s'est tiré sans qu'un accord soit conclu, ça risque d'empirer.



La grève c'est quand les gens cessent le travail non ?

Mais eux... il aurait fallu qu'ils commencent déjà... non ?

Pour l'instant, comme depuis toujours, c'est nous qui paye !!!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben autant on peut se passer des bananes, autant ne plus avoir que du bacardi comme rhum ça ferait sacrement chier !



Au lit et plus vite que çà


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :mouais:



Quoi, le révolutionnaire n'a pas d'humour ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au lit et plus vite que çà




C'est grâce aux bouteilles de la maison que j'ai découvert ce que c'est le vrai rhum, alors t'as rien à me dire !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2009)

Ah pitin, je comprends pkoi j'ai plus assez pour faire de la pinacolada maison  

/routeur OFF, Macg va pouvoir connaître qq heures sans DT


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quoi, le révolutionnaire n'a pas d'humour ?



Mais attends dès qu'on touche au Bacardi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> D'accord...
> 
> Et ?


Et ça pourrait déboucher sur une flambée de violence. Donc ça craint.


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

La Marine attaquée par un virus informatique...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2009)

Le Baccardi, c'est du rhum de tafiole !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ça pourrait déboucher sur une flambée de violence. Donc ça craint.



oui, et la guerre et la violence, c'est mal...


----------



## rizoto (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ça pourrait déboucher sur une flambée de violence. Donc ça craint.



Sûr qu'avec du rhum, tu peux flamber pas mal de trucs


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> oui, et la guerre et la violence, c'est mal...


Ah nan, ca relance l'économie. Regarde les 30 glorieuses.
C'est peut etre ça la solution: une bonne guerre.


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est à dire que c'était déjà très tendu avec la grève générale. Et avec le sous-ministre qui s'est tiré sans qu'un accord soit conclu, ça risque d'empirer.



Je vais m'abstenir d'écrire ce que je pense concernant le grand foutoir Caribéen. Toutefois, il est toujours amusant de voir comment la presse présente ca.
Rien n'est simple : il suffit de voir _qui_ s'exprime dans les reportages faits sur place. Les représentants syndicaux locaux ne sont pas vraiment comparables à ceux que nous connaissons ici, en cela qu'ils ne défendent pas du tout le même combat.

C'est un vaste débat dans lequel rien n'est simple et les torts plus que partagés : d'un côté comme de l'autre (et je dirais même plus d'un côté que de l'autre) certains ont intérêt à mettre ces départements à genoux. Étrangement, ce ne sont pas nécessairement ceux qui semblent les plus évidents.
Vu d'ici, avec un état d'esprit et une connaissance qui se limite bien trop souvent à 15 jours de vacances sur place, beaucoup feraient mieux de ne pas trop s'exprimer.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais m'abstenir d'écrire ce que je pense concernant le grand foutoir Caribéen. Toutefois, il est toujours amusant de voir comment la presse présente ca.
> Rien n'est simple : il suffit de voir _qui_ s'exprime dans les reportages faits sur place. Les représentants syndicaux locaux ne sont pas vraiment comparables à ceux que nous connaissons ici, en cela qu'ils ne défendent pas du tout le même combat.
> 
> C'est un vaste débat dans lequel rien n'est simple et les torts plus que partagés : d'un côté comme de l'autre (et je dirais même plus d'un côté que de l'autre) certains ont intérêt à mettre ces départements à genoux. Étrangement, ce ne sont pas nécessairement ceux qui semblent les plus évidents.
> Vu d'ici, avec un état d'esprit et une connaissance qui se limite bien trop souvent à 15 jours de vacances sur place, beaucoup feraient mieux de ne pas trop s'exprimer.



Oui 

Pas toujours facile de déceler ce qu'il y a derrière les cocotiers qui bordent les plages et les rangées de multipliants et d'hibiscus qui font haies autour de l'hôtel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais m'abstenir d'écrire ce que je pense concernant le grand foutoir Caribéen. Toutefois, il est toujours amusant de voir comment la presse présente ca.
> Rien n'est simple : il suffit de voir _qui_ s'exprime dans les reportages faits sur place. Les représentants syndicaux locaux ne sont pas vraiment comparables à ceux que nous connaissons ici, en cela qu'ils ne défendent pas du tout le même combat.
> 
> C'est un vaste débat dans lequel rien n'est simple et les torts plus que partagés : d'un côté comme de l'autre (et je dirais même plus d'un côté que de l'autre) certains ont intérêt à mettre ces départements à genoux. Étrangement, ce ne sont pas nécessairement ceux qui semblent les plus évidents.
> Vu d'ici, avec un état d'esprit et une connaissance qui se limite bien trop souvent à 15 jours de vacances sur place, beaucoup feraient mieux de ne pas trop s'exprimer.


Que le débat ne soit pas simple et les torts partagés, je n'en disconviens pas. Et je ne prétends pas être très au fait de ce qui s'y passe.
Je dis simplement que vu d'ici - et effectivement par le prisme de la présentation qui en est faite par les médias - la situation là-bas a l'air préoccupante. Rien de plus.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2009)

L'Allemagne rejette la riposte graduée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'Allemagne rejette la riposte graduée.


Même s'il n'y a que notre gouvernement qui veut le faire, ils le feront. Jusuqu'au bout dans la connerie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Même s'il n'y a que notre gouvernement qui veut le faire, ils le feront. Jusuqu'au bout dans la connerie.



Ptain Coincoin, arrête un peu, tu me fais penser à ma belle mère qui, regardant les info, a pour chaque sujet évoqué un commentaire à deux balles !  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2009)

Tu as des pbms avec ta belle-mère ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain Coincoin, arrête un peu, tu me fais penser à ma belle mère qui, regardant les info, a pour chaque sujet évoqué un commentaire à deux balles !  :rateau:


Ce n'est pas un commentaire à 2 balles : c'est un commentaire réaliste.

Sarko et sa bande n'en ont rien à faire d'être les seuls à vouloir faire cette connerie. Ce qui compte pour eux est d'impressionner le péquin moyen qui n'y connaît rien et ne cherchera jamais à savoir si c'est réellement efficace ou pas. Ils se contenteront de ce que leur dira Sarko and co et TV Sarko.
Quant à aller voir si les Allemands vont le faire ou pas, n'en parlons même pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quant à aller voir si les Allemands vont le faire ou pas, n'en parlons même pas.



Déjà que le créole ça les dépasse comment veux-tu, sincèrement, qu'ils comprennent quelque chose à l'allemand :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2009)

"_"L__'Etat ne saurait à l'évidence se substituer aux partenaires sociaux dans les responsabilités qui leur reviennent" sur la question des salaires en Guadeloupe, a prévenu mardi François Fillon, qui a donc renvoyé une fin de non-recevoir aux demandes patronales d'allégements de charges, tout en annonçant la nomination de deux médiateurs._"


 Il n'était pas question de supprimer de taxe professionnelle lors du discours de Sarkozy le 05/02/09 ?


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Pas toujours facile de déceler ce qu'il y a derrière les cocotiers qui bordent les plages et les rangées de multipliants et d'hibiscus qui font haies autour de l'hôtel





iDuck a dit:


> Que le débat ne soit pas simple et les torts partagés, je n'en disconviens pas. Et je ne prétends pas être très au fait de ce qui s'y passe.
> Je dis simplement que vu d'ici - et effectivement par le prisme de la présentation qui en est faite par les médias - la situation là-bas a l'air préoccupante. Rien de plus.



La situation est toujours préoccupante, toujours, même quand on en parle pas.
Tous les gouvernements, quels qu'ils soient, de tous bords, s'y sont cassés les dents. Il faudra bien un jour mettre ce "problème antillais" à plat et prendre des décisions _qui ne peuvent être que radicales_.
J'entends par là un choix clair et définitif *des deux côtés*.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un commentaire à 2 balles : c'est un commentaire réaliste.
> 
> Sarko et sa bande n'en ont rien à faire d'être les seuls à vouloir faire cette connerie. Ce qui compte pour eux est d'impressionner le péquin moyen qui n'y connaît rien et ne cherchera jamais à savoir si c'est réellement efficace ou pas. Ils se contenteront de ce que leur dira Sarko and co et TV Sarko.
> Quant à aller voir si les Allemands vont le faire ou pas, n'en parlons même pas.



Pour sûr, ce sera totalement inefficace. Il y aura probablement des prises, du moins dans un premier temps, jusqu'au jour où la masse entendra parler des réseaux XXX...et là, fais moi confiance, il vont pouvoir se la mettre sur l'oreille les grands stratèges du gouvernement et autres pignoufs lobbyistes.


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "_"L__'Etat ne saurait à l'évidence se substituer aux partenaires sociaux dans les responsabilités qui leur reviennent" sur la question des salaires en Guadeloupe, a prévenu mardi François Fillon, qui a donc renvoyé une fin de non-recevoir aux demandes patronales d'allégements de charges, tout en annonçant la nomination de deux médiateurs._"
> 
> 
> Il n'était pas question de supprimer de taxe professionnelle lors du discours de Sarkozy le 05/02/09 ?



L'allègement de charges doit être perçu ici, à mon avis, comme une diminution des charges globales. Quand on connait les revenus et les possessions de ceux qui détiennent l'économie sur place (donc les emplois), il est clair qu'on a envie de leur filer l'argent du contribuable... 
car je suppose que ceux qui crient au secours, dans le cas présent, ne sont pas les petites structures qui elles, ici comme là bas, n'ont jamais eu qu'un droit : bosser et la fermer. Un peu à cause de leur faute, il faut bien l'avouer : si l'artisanat, par exemple, était capable de se fédérer globalement, tout serait surement différent. Mais quelle ineptie d'essayer d'expliquer a un plombier que ses soucis sont en fait les mêmes que ceux d'un photographe. De l'art de se persuader qu'une différence est un fossé...


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pour sûr, ce sera totalement inefficace. Il y aura probablement des prises, du moins dans un premier temps, jusqu'au jour où la masse entendra parler des réseaux *Biiiiiiiippppp*...et là, fais moi confiance, il vont pouvoir se la mettre sur l'oreille les grands stratèges du gouvernement et autres pignoufs lobbyistes.



Chuuuuttttttt !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> car je suppose que ceux qui crient au secours, dans le cas présent, ne sont pas les petites structures qui elles, ici comme là bas, n'ont jamais eu qu'un droit : bosser et la fermer.



Et pourtant ce sont bien elles, les structures de moins de 10 salariés qui sont majoritaires en nombre, qui étaient mise en avant par le responsable local du Medef : Willy Angèle. Tout à précisant que si problème avec quelques grandes familles ayant le monopole il y avait (sic), il se chargeait de vérifier ça actuellement en fouillant dans les dossiers pour trouver les preuves.


----------



## Chang (10 Février 2009)

Une anecdote/info assez marrante : 

Faux concert secret des Daft Punk a Shanghai (in english in ze texte).

Deux mecs qui ont organise la prevente de billets pour un faux concert secret et qui s'en sont tire avec 170.000USD et 3000 personnes arnaquees ... :rateau: ...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> *La situation est toujours préoccupante, toujours, même quand on en parle pas.*
> Tous les gouvernements, quels qu'ils soient, de tous bords, s'y sont cassés les dents. Il faudra bien un jour mettre ce "problème antillais" à plat et prendre des décisions _qui ne peuvent être que radicales_.
> J'entends par là un choix clair et définitif *des deux côtés*.



Je suis content de lire ça.
Bien sûr, je ne parlais pas des Antilles, mais d'une île-DOM située assez loin à l'ouest, dans l'Océan Indien où j'habite depuis longtemps

Situation fort similaire : près de 100 000 Rmistes, 30% de chômage, une personne sur 5 illettrée, taux constant depuis 1985, malgré une scolarisation massive depuis cette époque, une économie sous perfusion, des inégalités qui rappellent certains pays d'Afrique, de la corruption dans toutes les fibres du tissu social.

Sans parler d'une situation politique surréaliste faite de népotisme, d'alliances à la petite semaine, au vent des circonstances, une conscience écologique étiques chez les élus dont la plupart ont un beau passé judiciaire effacé par la mémoire courte

Seule différence avec les Antilles : ils sont plus résignés, proche d'un fatalisme qui remonte loin


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Chuuuuttttttt !!!!!



Réparé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "_"L__'Etat ne saurait à l'évidence se substituer aux partenaires sociaux dans les responsabilités qui leur reviennent" sur la question des salaires en Guadeloupe, a prévenu mardi François Fillon, qui a donc renvoyé une fin de non-recevoir aux demandes patronales d'allégements de charges, tout en annonçant la nomination de deux médiateurs._"
> 
> 
> Il n'était pas question de supprimer de taxe professionnelle lors du discours de Sarkozy le 05/02/09 ?


Ouais, enfin, pour l'instant c'est jsute un machin sorti de son cerveau fécond (un de plus !) sans qu'on sache vraiment comment il va compenser la perte pour les collectivités territoriales.



Mobyduck a dit:


> Réparé.


Trop tard. J'ai vu.


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je suis content de lire ça.
> Bien sûr, je ne parlais pas des Antilles, mais d'une île-DOM située assez loin à l'ouest, dans l'Océan Indien où j'habite depuis longtemps
> 
> Situation fort similaire : près de *100 000 Rmistes*, 30% de *chômage*, une personne sur 5 illettrée, taux constant depuis 1985, malgré une scolarisation massive depuis cette époque, *une économie sous perfusion*, des inégalités qui rappellent certains pays d'Afrique, de la corruption dans toutes les fibres du tissu social.
> ...



Situation globale assez similaire, oui. 
Avec, semble t-il, une différence toutefois : j'ai toujours entendu dire que les rapports entre les différentes "_communautés_" (tu comprendras ce que je veux dire par là) étaient moins problématiques à la Réunion. Elles sont perceptibles en Martinique, et bien plus encore en Guadeloupe, ce qui n'arrange rien... A chaque conflit, ce problème ressort et n'est pas là pour arranger une discussion qui se devrait d'être réaliste (humainement et économiquement) et résumée à un problème simple : celui d'un département devant gérer les différences et la distance. A cela, j'ajouterais que se greffe un problème de "mentalité" insulaire qui se rencontre dans d'autres lieux et d'autres pays. 
Je n'aimerais pas, mais alors pas du tout être un des médiateurs qui vont aller se fabriquer une bonne petite crise de nerfs sous les cocotiers ! 
Vaste problème dans lequel se mêlent Histoire encore très présente, conflits d'intérêts, culture, remords, esprit de revanche, assistanat devenu habitude mais soit revendiqué, soit justifié, comme tu le disais : résignation (mais dans le cas des Antilles, probablement plus confortable) et surtout refus total d'association (les exemples sont légions de bons projets pour rapprocher Guadeloupe et Martinique qui n'ont duré que le temps des grèves qu'ils ont déclenchés).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je n'aimerais pas, mais alors pas du tout être un des médiateurs qui vont aller se fabriquer une bonne petite crise de nerfs sous les cocotiers !


Et c'est pour s'épargner une crise de nerfs que Jégo s'est tiré vite fait en prétextant qu'il devait causer à Fillon et MAM (il doit y avoir le téléphone à la Guadeloupe, non ? ) ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

"Et pis c'est tout !"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et c'est pour s'épargner une crise de nerfs que Jégo s'est tiré vite fait en prétextant qu'il devait causer à Fillon et MAM (il doit y avoir le téléphone à la Guadeloupe, non ? ) ?


Ben non, finalement il y retourne. :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (10 Février 2009)

Fumer c'est mal. Et fumer du cannabis pourrait toucher le mâle dans "son intégrité"

Messieurs.... vous êtes prévenus


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Fumer c'est mal. Et fumer du cannabis pourrait toucher le mâle dans "son intégrité"
> 
> Messieurs.... vous êtes prévenus



Ah mais qui fume encore du cannabis ?  C'est fini, ça, le cannabis, maintenant les gens fument de la Marie Juana, du hashish ou même du shit, mais plus de cannabis !   



:mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais qui fume encore du cannabis ?  C'est fini, ça, le cannabis, maintenant les gens fument de la Marie Juana, du hashish ou même du shit, mais plus de cannabis !



Moi je préfère le teuch :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je préfère le teuch :style:



Tu devrais essayer la beuh !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2009)

'tain tu t'y connais en matos man! :style:


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2009)

Personne aurait vu ma boulette ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2009)

Cyberdouane : "*Leur terrain de chasse favori* ce sera évidemment lensemble des transactions qui seffectuent sur internet, notamment sur des sites comme E-bay et les sites de vente à distance."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Personne aurait vu ma boulette ?


Petit joueur. :style: 

Tape donc dans la savonnette.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Petit joueur. :style:
> 
> Tape donc dans la savonnette.



Ouais.
Fais gaffe en la ramassant quand même...


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2009)

C'est l'un des premiers accidents majeurs de ce genre dans l'espace. Mardi, un satellite commercial américain de télécommunications, l'Iridium 33 de la société Iridium Satellite LLC a percuté le Kosmos-2251, un satellite de télécommunication russe au-dessus de la Sibérie, indique l'armée américaine.

[SIZE=-1]NASA Orbital Debris Program Office[/SIZE]


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est l'un des premiers accidents majeurs de ce genre dans l'espace. Mardi, un satellite commercial américain de télécommunications, l'Iridium 33 de la société Iridium Satellite LLC a percuté le Kosmos-2251, un satellite de télécommunication russe au-dessus de la Sibérie, indique l'armée américaine.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]NASA Orbital Debris Program Office[/SIZE]


A noter que les Satellites de type Iridium produisent des flashs lumineux lorsqu'il reflètent la lumière du soleil. Ces flashs sont très faciles a observer car extrêmement lumineux pour certains et hautement prévisibles.
Pour en savoir plus:
Flash Iridium sur Wikipedia.
Quelques Photos sur Astrosurf.
IridiumFlares l'application qui permet de prévoir où et quand se produiront des flashs selon la date et votre localisation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est l'un des premiers accidents majeurs de ce genre dans l'espace. Mardi, un satellite commercial américain de télécommunications, l'Iridium 33 de la société Iridium Satellite LLC a percuté le Kosmos-2251, un satellite de télécommunication russe au-dessus de la Sibérie, indique l'armée américaine.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]NASA Orbital Debris Program Office[/SIZE]



Vu les tonnes de ferraille qui tournent là haut, positionnées sans aucune concertation entre les différents acteurs de ce domaine, ce qui est surprenant, c'est que ça ne soit pas arrivé plus tôt !


----------



## rizoto (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu les tonnes de ferraille qui tournent là haut, positionnées sans aucune concertation entre les différents acteurs de ce domaine, ce qui est surprenant, c'est que ça ne soit pas arrivé plus tôt !



Concerntation ou pas, tu ne peux pas modifier leur trajectoire, une fois qu'ils sont en orbite non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Concerntation ou pas, tu ne peux pas modifier leur trajectoire, une fois qu'ils sont en orbite non?



Ben et les moteurs d'attitude, ils servent à quoi, alors ? Ils permettent de garder chaque satellite à sa place, et à le faire tomber quand ils arrivent au bout de leur carburant ! En plus, ceux là sont "géostationnaires", contrairement à ceux qui tournent plus bas ou plus haut, donc ils ne devraient jamais se rencontrer !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En plus, ceux là sont "géostationnaires", contrairement à ceux qui tournent plus bas ou plus haut, donc ils ne devraient jamais se rencontrer !


Non, l'orbite géostationnaire est a 36000 km. C'est a dire beaucoup plus haut.
Par contre il est vrai que l'orbite des satellites a basse altitude est corrigée en permanence car elle varie sans cesse a cause des frottement avec la haute atmosphère et les variations locales de l'attraction terrestre (qui n'est pas uniforme).


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2009)

Ils font dans l'espace comme ils font sur terre : Ils pourrissent tout, mais s'en branlent du moment que ça rapporte.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

Et un milomètre, c'est quoi exactement ? 




			
				Le Monde a dit:
			
		

> Le Pentagone et la NASA cherchent à établir dans quelles mesures la station spatiale internationale (ISS) positionnée à une altitude plus basse - entre 349 et 358 *milomètres* - pourrait être menacée


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et un milomètre, c'est quoi exactement ?




C'est une coquille !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une coquille !



Ah !
Ca me rassure, j'avais comme l'impression d'avoir loupé un truc...


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2009)

C'est le procès en appel d'Ivan Colonna, en ce moment. Vous savez, celui dont les deux derniers ministres de l'intérieur nous ont dit qu'il était l'assassin du Préfet Erignac, qui a été condamné à la prison à perpete en première instance, sans que ne soit ressorties du procès ni accusations fermes des complices, ni reconnaissance par les témoins, ni la premiere ombre du bout de la queue d'une preuve matérielle.
Et bien, durant le premier procès, il y a eu des observateurs suisses et allemands de la FIDH.
Pour ceux que cette histoire intéresse, leur rapport est édifiant.


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est le procès en appel d'Ivan Colonna, en ce moment. Vous savez, celui dont les deux derniers ministres de l'intérieur nous ont dit qu'il était l'assassin du Préfet Erignac, qui a été condamné à la prison à perpete en première instance, sans que ne soit ressorties du procès ni accusations fermes des complices, ni reconnaissance par les témoins, ni la premiere ombre du bout de la queue d'une preuve matérielle.
> Et bien, durant le premier procès, il y a eu des observateurs suisses et allemands de la FIDH.
> Pour ceux que cette histoire intéresse, leur rapport est édifiant.



Effectivement :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Effectivement :mouais:



J'ai le désagréable sentiment, comme je l'avais déjà à l'époque du verdict en décembre 2007, que Colonna a été victime de la raison d'état. Ce rapport est en tout cas à faire parvenir au plus grand nombre...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2009)

*Climate Change Could Choke Oceans for 100,000 Years*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce rapport est en tout cas à faire parvenir au plus grand nombre...



Oui... Qu'on ne soit plus les seuls à crier au foutage de gueule... 

Et n'oublions pas au passage ceux de Tarnac


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Qu'on ne soit plus les seuls à crier au foutage de gueule...
> 
> Et n'oublions pas au passage ceux de Tarnac



Egalement, oui... Ca fait d'ailleurs trois mois que l'un d'entre eux, l'un des nôtres également, est en taule sans qu'aucune preuve ne soit retenu contre lui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2009)

S'il était parti en cavale, comme Ivan, je lui aurais volontiers offert l'hospitalité...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Je ne sais pas si il y a des corses à l'ultra-gauche (et pourquoi n'y en aurait-il pas au sein de cette pieuvre tentaculaire qui gangrène la France ?) mais si oui, qu'ils se barrent directement demander l'asile politique au Brésil !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il y a des corses à l'ultra-gauche (et pourquoi n'y en aurait-il pas au sein de cette pieuvre tentaculaire qui gangrène la France ?) mais si oui, qu'ils se barrent directement demander l'asile politique au Brésil !



Comme Trotsky ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il y a des corses à l'ultra-gauche (et pourquoi n'y en aurait-il pas au sein de cette pieuvre tentaculaire qui gangrène la France ?) mais si oui, qu'ils se barrent directement demander l'asile politique au Brésil !




Voila ; ça, c'est parler !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Comme Trotsky ?



Trotsky, c'était au Mexique 

Pis si on peut plus choisir ses boucs émissaires comme on veut, ou va-t-on, je vous le demande ? On finirait par être obligé de condamner des gens _importants_, si on ne pouvait plus envoyer des innocents en taule à leur place pour vingt ou trente ans, font chier, ces organisations des droits de l'homme ! 

Note pour les imb âmes sensibles : c'est du second degré, là, hein !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Trotsky, c'était au Mexique



Ah voilà ouais enfin bon c'était chez ces tiers-mondistes de sud américains...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah voilà ouais enfin bon c'était chez ces tiers-mondistes de sud américains...



Le Mexique n'est pas en Amérique du sud, mais en Amérique centrale, et entièrement situé dans l'hémisphère nord


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2009)

Des prêtres en soutane sous l'avalanche.  Oui oui, c'est bien ceux de la communauté intégriste catholique qui fait parler d'elle ces temps-ci. 



> Mercredi vers 13 heures, une avalanche a emporté quatre des sept membres d'un groupe de randonneurs en raquettes. L'un d'entre eux, âgée de 23 ans, est mort, un autre de 20 ans a été blessé, mais il est déjà sorti de l'hôpital. Jeudi, on apprenait qu'une des deux personnes portées disparues était morte elle aussi. Un séminariste est toujours porté disparu.
> 
> Aucun de ces randonneurs n'était équipé de détecteur de victimes d'avalanche (DVA), a précisé jeudi la police cantonale valaisanne. Tous ces randonneurs étaient des séminaristes français de la Fraternité Saint-Pie X à Ecône, a indiqué jeudi la police valaisanne, confirmant une information de plusieurs médias.
> 
> Mercredi, les sauveteurs, appuyés par trois hélicoptères, des médecins, des guides et des conducteurs de chiens ont oeuvré sans relâche pour retrouver les deux disparus.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des prêtres en soutane sous l'avalanche.  Oui oui, c'est bien ceux de la communauté intégriste catholique qui fait parler d'elle ces temps-ci.



La soutane... ça doit pas aider à flotter :mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des prêtres en soutane sous l'avalanche.  Oui oui, c'est bien ceux de la communauté intégriste catholique qui fait parler d'elle ces temps-ci.



Eh bien, je trouve cette nouvelle très triste 
Des serviteurs intransigeants de l'Eglise
Qui, faut-il le rappeler, refusaient tout progrès théologique ou social
Pour (à juste titre) protéger le Catholicisme
De toutes les souillures des communistes, des Juifs, des gauchistes, des gens de couleur (comme on dit chez eux, depuis qu'ils n'osent plus parler de nègres et autres bougnoules)
Ensevelis (bien profond, j'espère) sous une avalanche 

Ma seule consolation, c'est qu'on pourra les enterrer avec la soutane dans laquelle ils se sont pris les skis


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ma seule consolation, c'est qu'on pourra les enterrer avec la soutane dans laquelle ils se sont pris les skis



Comme le rappelait un sauveteur, à ski on peut toujours tenter de s'échapper d'une avalanche, si on s'y prend tôt et on se trouve encore au bon endroit. Ça glisse, si on a de la chance. Eux, ils étaient en raquettes: impossible de tenter une fuite, de courir ou de glisser. Qui plus est en raquettes, on attaque bien plus le manteau neigeux qu'à skis. Le piège.

Alors avec une soutane...


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2009)

Ainsi que le dirait mon oncle, robuste montagnard, paix à son âme :
_En voilà quelques-uns qui viendront plus nous emmerder_.


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ainsi que le dirait mon oncle, robuste montagnard, paix à son âme :
> _En voilà quelques-uns qui viendront plus nous emmerder_.


Y'en aura d'autres...
- pour "perdre" des gamins en mer...
- pour...
- pour...
- etc...


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en aura d'autres...
> - pour "perdre" des gamins en mer...
> - pour...
> - pour...
> - etc...


Certes.
Ils ne se reproduisent pas entre eux, ceci dit.
C'est toujours ça.
Qu'on aura pas.
À faire.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en aura d'autres...
> - pour "perdre" des gamins en mer...
> - pour...
> - pour...
> - etc...



Pendant ce temps, une fois encore, certains ne "perdent" pas... ils "cherchent"


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ainsi que le dirait mon oncle, robuste montagnard, paix à son âme :
> _En voilà quelques-uns qui viendront plus nous emmerder_.



Plus près de Toi mon Dieu!
Plus près de TôaaAAAAhhhhhhhHHHH


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Cyber sauvetage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2009)

> Une femme qui a tenté de se suicider mercredi soir a pu être sauvée in extremis grâce à la mobilisation des *internautes des Alpes-Maritimes*.



Ça doit pas être grâce à Sonny ou Jipé, en tout cas...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça doit pas être grâce à Sonny ou Jipé, en tout cas...


Ben si je devais rameuter la maison poulaga chaque fois qu'un mou du bulbe raconte des inepties sur le ouèb faudrait que je change de forfait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2009)

CQFD :style:


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2009)

A.Mucha...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des prêtres en soutane sous l'avalanche. Oui oui, c'est bien ceux de la communauté intégriste catholique qui fait parler d'elle ces temps-ci.


 
C'est faux !
Les avalanches n'ont jamais existé !

Les prétendus morts sous avalanche étaient en fait en train de s'amuser dans la neige, ils vont très bien et ils sont de toute façon beaucoup moins nombreux que ce que prétend le lobby mondial des yétis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2009)

Bronzés 3 : les pirates condamnés, les auteurs courent toujours


Suite et fin donc.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bronzés 3 : les pirates condamnés, les auteurs courent toujours
> 
> 
> Suite et fin donc.



Ptain quand je pense qu'ils sont capable de nous chier un "Bronzés 4" !!! :affraid: :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bronzés 3 : les pirates condamnés, les auteurs courent toujours


Bah attend c'est normal! Pirater une merde pareille ça devrait même couter la prison ferme pour diffusion de matériel portant atteinte à l'intelligence.

Tiens, j'espère même qu'ils vont choper ceux qui on mis en ligne Bienvenue_Chez_Les_Chtis-FRENCH-DVDRip-XVID.avi!


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bronzés 3 : les pirates condamnés, les auteurs courent toujours
> 
> 
> Suite et fin donc.



Bon et finalement c'est de la prison ferme ou du sursis : 



			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> le TGI de Nanterre a rendu son verdict : les six personnes mises en cause dans laffaire ont été condamnées à *un mois de prison avec sursis*, et devront sacquitter denviron 27 000 euros de dommages et intérêts destinés aux parties civiles.





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Ces condamnations à *un mois de prison ferme* ne devraient pas ravir les parties civiles, qui réclamaient au total plus de 14 millions deuros


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2009)

Pendant que la Suisse remporte une nouvelle médaille à Val-d'Isère...



l'écrieur a dit:


> Purée, il rate complètement son opptraken, part le cul en premier, tombe sur le dos, la tête heurte violemment la piste. Il devait être à plus de 120, en fin de parcours.
> Amis suisses, j'ai très peur pour votre champion.


 
... Albrecht sort enfin du coma.



> La conférence de presse sur l'état de santé de Daniel Albrecht s'est voulue rassurante. Sorti hier du coma artificiel, le Valaisan devrait récupérer petit à petit après avoir régler son problème aux poumons.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens, j'espère même qu'ils vont choper ceux qui on mis en ligne Bienvenue_Chez_Les_Chtis-FRENCH-DVDRip-XVID.avi!



Ils ont fait ça ?! Déjà que Dany boonude  pour sa récompense, le pauvre


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pendant que la Suisse remporte une nouvelle médaille à Val-d'Isère...


 
Votre équipe est très forte, ami helvète. 
Et vous avez, en la personne de ce gamin des grisons, un sacré beau champion. Un géantiste, comme le géant en produit. Un pur skieur, avec une très grosse glisse, des appuis extrêmement surs, une sobriété intouchable. Très très beau à voir glisser, ce gamin.




> ... Albrecht sort enfin du coma.



C'est aussi une bonne nouvelle. J'en connais un ou deux qui ont skié pour lui, aujourd'hui.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ils ont fait ça ?! Déjà que Dany boonude  pour sa récompense, le pauvre


Attend ça me fait bien marrer cette polémique sur l'absence de récompense pour les comédies.
Il leur est pas venue à l'idée que c'est juste parce que c'est une grosse daube?
Si j'ai bonne mémoire certaines comédies ont déjà été récompensées aux Césars (Venus Beauté par exemple) peut etre tout simplement parce qu'elles le méritait.


----------



## yvos (13 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Attend ça me fait bien marrer cette polémique sur l'absence de récompense pour les comédies.
> Il leur est pas venue à l'idée que c'est juste parce que c'est une grosse daube?
> Si j'ai bonne mémoire certaines comédies ont déjà été récompensées aux Césars (Venus Beauté par exemple) peut etre tout simplement parce qu'elles le méritait.



Ils plaident leur cause en disant que le succès populaire implique nécessairement que le film soit bon ou récompensable, bref, qu'il ait une trace de l'histoire autre que le box office. C'est un peu forcer la main en fait. 


Dans un JT, on faisait même le parrallèle avec les Bronzés III et les Choristes... tout en omettant le plan marketing mis en oeuvre et l'omniprésence de ces films dans les salles au détriment d'autres films. Normal de faire 4 millions d'entrées lorsqu'on trustent 80% des salles


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ils plaident leur cause en disant que le succès populaire implique nécessairement que le film soit bon ou récompensable


Si le peuple savait ce qui est bon ça se saurait.
y'a qu'a voir les résultats du suffrage universel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il leur est pas venue à l'_idée_ que c'est juste parce que c'est une grosse daube?



Vu que ce sont les mêmes qui sont allés le voir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2009)

"Les choristes", rien qu'à voir la bande-annonce, ça puait la mièvrerie et les bons sentiments. Ça m'a dissuadé de le regarder, que ce soit au ciné, à la TV ou en DVD. Alors le télécharger : même pas en rêve.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu que ce sont les mêmes qui sont allés le voir...


Nan je parlais des journalistes qui font leur offusquée.
Sur qu'ils sont pas allé le voir ou que si ils y sont allé ils savent pertinemment pourquoi ce "film" ne mérite aucun prix.


----------



## Chang (14 Février 2009)

Drug giant GlaxoSmithKline pledges cheap medicine for world's poor

*Head of GSK shocks industry with challenge to other 'big pharma' companies*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/feb/13/glaxo-smith-kline-cheap-medicine
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/feb/13/glaxo-smith-kline-cheap-medicine

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/feb/13/glaxo-smith-kline-cheap-medicine​*Desoled si c'est en english, je n'ai pas trouve un article en francais aussi complet pour cette bonne nouvelle ... 
*


*Faut-il douter de la bonne volonte ? Peut-on vraiment croire a un virage a 180 degres de la part d'un de ces geants de l'industrie du medicament ?*http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2009/feb/13/glaxo-smith-kline-cheap-medicine​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2009)

Sarkozy veut bloquer les « sites pédopornographiques et illégaux »

Personne ne lui reprochera de vouloir lutter contre les sites pédopornographiques (illégaux, il faut voir ce qu'on met derrière) et il a raison de dire que la vigilance parentale est la meilleure des garanties.

Mais je crains que l'efficacité de cette mesure soit du niveau de celle des mesures prévues dans la loi Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal : nulle.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sarkozy veut bloquer les « sites pédopornographiques et illégaux »
> 
> Personne ne lui reprochera de vouloir lutter contre les sites pédopornographiques (illégaux, il faut voir ce qu'on met derrière) et il a raison de dire que la vigilance parentale est la meilleure des garanties.
> 
> Mais je crains que l'efficacité de cette mesure soit du niveau de celle des mesures prévues dans la loi Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal : nulle.



On touche là à un domaine ultra sensible, où toute opposition est quasi impossible. Et proposer un filtrage du Net sous cet angle là n'est pas anodin du tout, Nicolas le sait très bien. Numerama détaillait en juillet dernier pourquoi il fallait malgré tout refuser ce genre de mesures.



> Même les plus nobles et sacrées des fins ne justifient pas tous les moyens.


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sarkozy veut bloquer les « sites pédopornographiques et illégaux »
> 
> Personne ne lui reprochera de vouloir lutter contre les sites pédopornographiques (illégaux, il faut voir ce qu'on met derrière) et il a raison de dire que la vigilance parentale est la meilleure des garanties.
> 
> Mais je crains que l'efficacité de cette mesure soit du niveau de celle des mesures prévues dans la loi Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal : nulle.



vu que les politiques ont toujours pas compris qu'ils ont toujours 3 siècles de retard


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sarkozy veut bloquer les « sites pédopornographiques et illégaux »
> ...
> 
> ... pédopornographiques... il faut voir ce qu'on met derrière...



Fallait quand même oser cette "association" dans la même phrase... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Fallait quand même oser cette "association" dans la même phrase... :mouais:


C'est pas ça qui l'arrête, le Sarko.


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2009)

Ce sont pas cassés le cul sur ce coup-là 

En plus le "O" est tout pourri pixelisé... la honte !


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2009)

3 mois fermes pour Joey Star

Le singe en cage c'était son ex ??


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sarkozy veut bloquer les « sites pédopornographiques et illégaux »
> 
> Personne ne lui reprochera de vouloir lutter contre les sites pédopornographiques (illégaux, il faut voir ce qu'on met derrière) et il a raison de dire que la vigilance parentale est la meilleure des garanties.
> 
> Mais je crains que l'efficacité de cette mesure soit du niveau de celle des mesures prévues dans la loi Hadopi pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal : nulle.



D'autant plus si la fameuse liste noir est mise à jour par arrêté ministériel comme c'est prévu dans le texte actuel...


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Qu'on ne soit plus les seuls à crier au foutage de gueule...



On est plus les seuls... 
Et ça va chier !!!
YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On est plus les seuls...
> Et ça va chier !!!
> YESSSS!!!!!



p'tain, tout ça peu faire valser un président :rose:


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

20 ans, déjà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> p'tain, tout ça peu faire valser un président :rose:



Ne rêve pas, le seul président qui pourrait valser pour ça n'est précisément plus président !


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

Celui qui sera champion du monde de slalom dans une demie-heure, ça sera un gros costaud.



Edit.
Ben oui, il est solide, l'autrichien. C'est con d'être déçu d'une médaille d'argent. Il est solide aussi, Julien, mais pas assez pour le titre. Sa faute lui coute l'or.

Je comprends que ça soit incompréhensible pour beaucoup, mais ce sport offre des scénarios absolument géniaux. Chié, c'est fini. :love:

Edit encore :
La Suisse finit 1ère au tableau des médailles, et ça fait du bien. Et il n'y avait jamais eu une telle dispersion des médailles dans les différentes nations : 12 sont présentes dans le tableau.

Une petite anecdote ? 
L'un de mes neveux était volontaire à Val d'Isère. Lycéen, moitié anglais-moitié français, il était préposé à l'accueil des équipes australiennes et je sais plus quoi.
Rapidement, ses responsables s'aperçoivent que le môme touche sa canette en anglais, ils lui demandent s'il voudrait pas essayer de traduire un discours. Becôse le camarade ministre des sports et des casinos n'a pas fait traduire son discours en anglais. Le môme s'y colle, tout roule, les organisateurs proposent de le garder dans le pool presse, et de prolonger son séjour d'une semaine. Parce que dans le pool presse, y'a pas un volontaire capable d'assurer correctement les contacts avec la presse anglaise. Couillon, pour un championnat du monde.
J'adore cet amateurisme flamboyant qui nous caractérise. 

À part de t'ça, c'était des beaux championnats du monde de ski.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'un de mes neveux était volontaire à Val d'Isère. Lycéen, moitié anglais-moitié français, il était préposé à l'accueil des équipes australiennes et je sais plus quoi.
> Rapidement, ses responsables s'aperçoivent que le môme touche sa canette en anglais, ils lui demandent s'il voudrait pas essayer de traduire un discours. Becôse le camarade ministre des sports et des casinos n'a pas fait traduire son discours en anglais. Le môme s'y colle, tout roule, les organisateurs proposent de le garder dans le pool presse, et de prolonger son séjour d'une semaine. Parce que dans le pool presse, y'a pas un volontaire capable d'assurer correctement les contacts avec la presse anglaise. Couillon, pour un championnat du monde.
> J'adore cet amateurisme flamboyant qui nous caractérise.
> 
> À part de t'ça, c'était des beaux championnats du monde de ski.



Et dire que pas plus tard que vendredi on m'a dit qu'il fallait arrêter avec ce cliché que les français ne parlent que français... Monsieur l'écrieur vous me réconfortez


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et dire que pas plus tard que vendredi on m'a dit qu'il fallait arrêter avec ce cliché que les français ne parlent que français... Monsieur l'écrieur vous me réconfortez



Bien sûr, qu'il faut arrêter, moi, je parle français, une langue suisse, une belge, luxembourgeois, québecquois, ivoirien et j'en passe


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

_*"Comment se porte le Front national ?"*__
"En 2007, M. Sarkozy a capté une partie de mon électorat en copiant une partie de mon discours. C&#8217;était une arnaque car depuis, comme prévu, il dérive à gauche. Sarkozy répète sans cesse qu&#8217;il a tué le FN. Eh bien, il se trompe : le FN n&#8217;est pas mort car il chante encore. Les deux tiers de ceux de nos sympathisants qui s&#8217;étaient laissés tenter par Sarkozy sont en train de décrocher. Qui trop embrasse mal étreint. M. Sarkozy ne peut pas espérer aller de l&#8217;extrême droite à MM. Besson et Kouchner. Maintenant, « l&#8217;Huma » est citée dans toutes les revues de presse du matin."




_


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien sûr, qu'il faut arrêter, moi, je parle français, une langue suisse, une belge, luxembourgeois, québecquois, ivoirien et j'en passe &#8230;


Poil à la face...


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

Quelle interview complaisante de merde...


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ...



poil au scrotum ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quelle interview complaisante de merde...


N'est-ce pas ?!...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2009)

la grande muette mentirai toujours autant ? 



> L'objet était "probablement un conteneur", selon la marine.



les anglais disent qu'un sous marin a eux qui est rentré en collision



> Selon le journal, le HMS Vanguard britannique et le Triomphant français ont tous deux été endommagés dans l'incident



en tout cas les familles du Bugaled Breizh attendent toujours des réponses sur un autre drame possiblement lier a un sous marin


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la grande muette mentirai toujours autant ?
> 
> 
> 
> les anglais disent qu'un sous marin a eux qui est rentré en collision



Là, on commence à en entrevoir un peu plus. Mais y'a toujours que les anglais qui causent !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Notes du Bac de votre président.


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2009)

j'ai mieux que lui au bac moi


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai mieux que lui au bac moi



Tu seras admin un jour petit! 

D'ici là, Chavez va remettre ça. 



> Hugo Chavez pourra se représenter à l'élection présidentielle de 2012 pour briguer un troisième mandat. Selon les résultats publiés par le Conseil national électoral, 54,4 % des électeurs vénézuéliens ont approuvé lors du référendum organisé dimanche 15 février la suppression d'un amendement constitutionnel qui limitait à deux le nombre de mandats présidentiels. Le "non" a recueilli 45,63 % des suffrages.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

* Quelques leçons de droit (et même un peu d'économie) à l'attention de Luc Besson* par Maître Eolas


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> * Quelques leçons de droit (et même un peu d'économie) à l'attention de Luc Besson* par Maître Eolas


La vidéo de la fin est mythique.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai mieux que lui au bac moi



Alors tu as du coucher avec l'examinateur...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Alors tu as du coucher avec l'examinateur...



non, j'ai jouer a Unreal tournament '99 avant le bac de français, 


Head Shoot 



l'écrieur a dit:


> La vidéo de la fin est mythique.



Mozinor est le meilleur , et puis le l'avait déjà poster


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2009)

> en tout cas les familles du Bugaled Breizh attendent toujours des réponses sur un autre drame possiblement lier a un sous marin



le koursk aussi...
la version officielle est douteuse.

en tout cas ça doit fait 2 fois en 2 semaines que des événements qui ont une chance sur une million de se produire arrivent (genre 2 satellites qui rentrent en collision).


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2009)

Bowie à l'origine de la crise financière ?

Il a toujours eu 10 ans d'avance le Duke!


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bowie à l'origine de la crise financière ?
> 
> Il a toujours eu 10 ans d'avance le Duke!



Au fond, ça ne m'étonne pas tellement 

[youtube]LSnXjE66tvQ[/youtube]


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

Les acteurs mondiaux de la téléphonie mobile, réunis du 16 au 19 février à Barcelone pour leur congrès mondial, n'auront guère le cur à la fête. Pour la première fois, le marché mondial devrait être orienté à la baisse en 2009. Selon l'institut d'études Gartner, il devrait se vendre 1,224 milliard d'appareils en 2009, contre 1,238 milliard un an plus tôt. Toutefois, le paysage n'est pas homogène ; un segment, celui des smartphones, a le vent en poupe. Et pour s'arroger une part de ce marché aux marges rondelettes, la lutte entre les entreprises s'intensifie.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

L'histoire d'un Anglais, supposé être père à l'âge de 13 ans, a lancé outre-Manche un débat sur la sexualité des adolescents. Un article du tabloïd britannique_ The Sun_, publié le 13 février, qui raconte la naissance d'une petite fille issue de la liaison de Chantelle Steadam, 15 ans, et d'Alfie Patten, a provoqué une émotion populaire et fait réagir toute la presse et la classe politique anglaises.

Et l'affaire n'en finit pas de faire couler de l'encre après que deux autres garçons (16 et 14 ans) ont publiquement affirmé avoir eu des relations sexuelles avec Chantelle Steadman et être le père de l'enfant. Malgré le démenti formel de Chantelle (dans l'article du _Sun _titré : "J'aime Alfie et il a pris ma virginité"), son petit ami devra prochainement prouver sa paternité par un test ADN.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2009)

Le vrai moteur du scandale  ! 



> Malgré le démenti formel de Chantelle (dans l'article du Sun titré : "J'aime Alfie et il a pris ma virginité"), son petit ami devra prochainement prouver sa paternité par un test ADN.
> 
> Un autre quotidien britannique, The Independant, pense avoir trouvé ce qui sous-tend la bagarre entre les trois pères présumés. *Dans cette affaire, Alfie pourrait gagner 500 000 livres*, entre les exclusivités payées par les journaux et les droits accordés aux télévisions pour un futur documentaire.



:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> * Quelques leçons de droit (et même un peu d'économie) à l'attention de Luc Besson* par Maître Eolas



J'apprécie le geste.  

Maître Eolas a beaucoup d'humour et manie l'ironie avec dextérité, c'est indéniable. Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas autant ri en parcourant un article, et la vidéo à la fin...un vrai morceau de sucre.  :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On est plus les seuls...
> Et ça va chier !!!
> YESSSS!!!!!


Ben, pour l'instant...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Février 2009)

La riposte graduée et l'avenir de la neutralité du web inquiètent.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Maître Eolas a beaucoup d'humour et manie l'ironie avec dextérité, c'est indéniable.



Ce qui est bien avec lui c'est qu'on rigole aussi en lisant les commentaires&#8230; Quel sens de la répartie!:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Février 2009)

J'ai vu.


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2009)

je croyais que la justice américaine garantissais un procès équitable :mouais:



> Deux juges américains ont admis avoir touché plus de 2,6 millions de dollars de la part de prisons privées en envoyant pendant des années de jeunes mineurs en détention ou en camp disciplinaire pour des délits sans rapport avec leur peine. (AFP)
> 
> Les plaintes en nom collectif s'accumulent contre ces deux juges de Pennsylvanie (nord-est) qui ont reconnu devant la justice la semaine dernière, avoir "conclu un accord pour garantir la fourniture de jeunes délinquants" auprès d'une société privée d'exploitation de prisons, PA Child Care.
> 
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2009)

Elle est pas simple la vie ... 

On est tout à fait dans la fameuse "rupture" dont parlait un certain candidat ....


----------



## rizoto (17 Février 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Elle est pas simple la vie ...
> 
> On est tout à fait dans la fameuse "rupture" dont parlait un certain candidat ....



Au fait ca existe un homme politique au chomage?


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Au fait ca existe un homme politique au chomage?


Oui, avec de belles indemnités...


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Chaise musicale...


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

Les petits caprices du tout petit président  :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Elle est pas simple la vie ...
> 
> On est tout à fait dans la fameuse "rupture" dont parlait un certain candidat ....





rizoto a dit:


> Au fait ca existe un homme politique au chomage?





tirhum a dit:


> Oui, avec de belles indemnités...


Je savais que j'avais vu cela quelque part...





Bassman a dit:


> Les petits caprices du tout petit président  :sleep:


Naaan ?!...


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

5 plus 3 moins 1, je retiens 2, je multiplie par 4 et je fais la racine carrée du produit de la somme. Alors vous avez vu ? J'avais raison sur les chiffres annoncés


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Chaise musicale...





Bassman a dit:


> Les petits caprices du tout petit président  :sleep:



Quelqu'un à vérifié entre qui et qui le mettrait l'ordre alphabétique ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelqu'un à vérifié entre qui et qui le mettrait l'ordre alphabétique ?


Ordre alphabétique des pays, ou ordre alphabétique des noms de chef d'états ?!...
Ça fonctionne dans quel ordre ?!...



ÉDIT : liste des états membres : _Allemagne &#8226; Belgique &#8226; Bulgarie &#8226; Canada &#8226; Danemark &#8226; Espagne &#8226; Estonie &#8226; États-Unis &#8226; France &#8226; Grèce &#8226; Hongrie &#8226; Islande &#8226; Italie &#8226; Lettonie &#8226; Lituanie &#8226; Luxembourg &#8226; Norvège &#8226; Pays-Bas &#8226; Pologne &#8226; Portugal &#8226; Roumanie &#8226; Royaume-Uni &#8226; Slovaquie &#8226; Slovénie &#8226; République tchèque &#8226; Turquie_


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un à vérifié entre qui et qui le mettrait l'ordre alphabétique ?



oui, entre Rabougri et Teigneux


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ordre alphabétique des pays, ou ordre alphabétique des noms de chef d'états ?!...
> Ça fonctionne dans quel ordre ?!...
> 
> 
> ...


A mon avis c'est l'odre alphabétique des états. Du coup il se trouverait a côté d'Obama. Inutile de dire que le contraste ne serait pas en sa faveur... Même avec des talonnettes.

Mais vraiment quel cunnard.. C'est pathétique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis c'est l'odre alphabétique des états. Du coup il se trouverait a côté d'Obama. Inutile de dire que le contraste ne serait pas en sa faveur... Même avec des talonnettes.
> 
> Mais vraiment quel cunnard.. C'est pathétique.





> États-Unis &#8226; France &#8226; Grèce



Oui, mais d'un autre côté (au sens propre du terme), il pourrait toujours aller se faire voir chez les grecs (là, dans tous les sens &#8230; ), dans ce cas de figure


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2009)

"marrant" ça, en lisant justement cet article sur le changement de fauteuil du prince, j'ai de suite pensé à Obama en tant que voisin initial&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2009)

Le petit Nicolas a encore fait un caprice mais c'est nous qui passons une fois de plus pour des cons à cause de ce guignol. :mouais:


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2009)

boire un petit coup c'est agréable, probablement pour oublier la situation économique au Japon.
Mais quand on est ministre des finances du Japon et qu'on le fait avant une conférence de presse au G7, ips :casse:
[YOUTUBE]wE7ETvoMt6Y[/YOUTUBE]

du coup, il s'est fait vider.


----------



## Craquounette (17 Février 2009)

Un bébé de 14 mois survit à une overdose de cocaïne...


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ordre alphabétique des pays, ou ordre alphabétique des noms de chef d'états ?!...
> Ça fonctionne dans quel ordre ?!...
> 
> 
> ...





jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis c'est l'odre alphabétique des états. Du coup il se trouverait a côté d'Obama. Inutile de dire que le contraste ne serait pas en sa faveur... Même avec des talonnettes.



  Hum... Ordre alphabétique... ça dépend dans quelle langue se fait le tri. 

Etats Unis et United States, ça se met pas au même endroit dans la liste...


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2009)

Traque aux sans-papiers dans une communauté Emmaüs

je me dis des fois que les méthodes de la police n'ont pas beaucoup changer depuis les années 40


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2009)

Que veux-tu : Il faut faire du chiffre car c'est électoralement vendeur. Donc pour atteindre l'objectif fixé, tous les moyens sont bons.

Le problème n'est donc pas tant les méthodes de la police que le fait qu'on traite les policiers comme des vendeurs de cuisines équipées à qui on fixe des objectifs de vente.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Que veux-tu : Il faut faire du chiffre car c'est électoralement vendeur. Donc pour atteindre l'objectif fixé, tous les moyens sont bons.
> 
> Le problème n'est donc pas tant les méthodes de la police que le fait qu'on traite les policiers comme des vendeurs de cuisines équipées à qui on fixe des objectifs de vente.



Y aurait bien un peu de ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2009)

Beaucoup même.


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Que veux-tu : Il faut faire du chiffre car c'est électoralement vendeur. Donc pour atteindre l'objectif fixé, tous les moyens sont bons.



je croyais c'était le systeme soviétique ou il fallait atteindre l'objectif du plan ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

Hihihi....  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

"_La droite chrétienne prêche pour l'abstinence sexuelle en dehors du mariage._"

Voici pourquoi je ne prendrais jamais ma carte de la "droite chrétienne". 

Ceci étant, il parait que ma photo est affichée à l'accueil, avec ordre de sortir les gousses d'ail si je passe le pas de la porte...


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2009)

l'industrie de la biere va mal, sauvons la


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2009)

Macinside

Non, c'est le système sarkozyen où il faut atteindre l'objectif du nain : qu'il puisse s'autocongratuler.


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2009)

le système est a son apogée .. c'est toujours ce qui précède la chute :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le système est a son apogée .. c'est toujours ce qui précède la chute :love:


Vivement&#8230;


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

En dépit des effets violents de la crise financière et des premières répercussions du ralentissement économique qui ont pesé sur ses comptes, la Société Générale a confirmé mercredi avoir plus que doublé son bénéfice en 2008, à 2 milliards d'euros.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2009)

Ne vous inquiétez pas : à la vitesse où il fonce il va finir par avoir un accident.


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Suite à la modification des conditions dutilisation de Facebook, la polémique se poursuit. Il y a quelques semaines, la mention évoquant "une licence perpétuelle et mondiale" sur l'ensemble des contenus publiés sur le réseau social était incluse. 

:affraid:


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

T'es pas dans le bon fil !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Suite à la modification des conditions dutilisation de Facebook, la polémique se poursuit. Il y a quelques semaines, la mention évoquant "une licence perpétuelle et mondiale" sur l'ensemble des contenus publiés sur le réseau social était incluse.
> 
> :affraid:





tirhum a dit:


> T'es pas dans le bon fil !...



Et plus "toasted" que ça, tu meurs


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2009)

Albanel, encore et toujours


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> boire un petit coup c'est agréable, probablement pour oublier la situation économique au Japon.
> Mais quand on est ministre des finances du Japon et qu'on le fait avant une conférence de presse au G7, ips :casse:
> [youtube]wE7ETvoMt6Y[/youtube]
> 
> du coup, il s'est fait vider.


Ca me rappelle quelqu'un:

[youtube]CVCpwfwExBM[/youtube]

Mais lui il s'est pas fait virer...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais lui il s'est pas fait virer...



Lui non plus remarque.  Et il les coiffe tous au poteau. 

[YOUTUBE]0dguKikz7Ec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Lui non plus remarque.  Et il les coiffe tous au poteau.


Ca compte pas, il est Belge. 
C'est hors catégorie.


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> l'industrie de la biere va mal, sauvons la



Depuis le temps que je vous le dit et que je vous incite a consommer au moins 2 binouzes par jour ...  ...

Mais personne ne m'ecoute ... :hein: ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Lui non plus remarque.  Et il les coiffe tous au poteau.
> 
> (Michel Daerden)



Ah ça.  Remarque il ne sera peut-être plus en place après les élections régionales de juin.


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Albanel, encore et toujours



"_Sur la question du nomadisme et des bornes WiFi que certaines collectivités mettent à disposition, comme les collectivités locales des villes, les universités, la ministre a expliqué *aux députés médusés* que « bien entendu, on ne va pas suspendre l&#8217;accès internet d&#8217;une commune, d&#8217;une université, d&#8217;une entreprise, mais il y a d&#8217;autres possibilités c'est-à-dire que la haute autorité *pourra enjoindre* a la collectivité en question de prendre des mesures préventives pour éviter l&#8217;utilisation des bornes wifi sans aucun frein ». _"

C'est absolument parfait : il faut la laisser s'exprimer. Lui ouvrir les micros, les colonnes des journaux, il faut que les caméras soient braquées en permanence sur elle. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'a chaque intervention, c'est une nouvelle connerie. Et comme elle a fait le tour de la première couche, elle attaque la seconde qui non seulement pose des problèmes techniques infernaux, mais de plus attaque _de front_ les libertés de communication. Une liste "blanche" des sites autorisés. Bah voyons.
Génial : à force d'en rajouter, l'édifice va s'effondrer comme un château de cartes.
Elle ne sait pas de quoi elle parle : elle passe son temps à répéter les conneries des Pascal _homme de couleur_ et autres PDG de la Fnac qui ont trouvé en elle le parfait pantin dont il suffit de tirer les ficelles pour défendre leurs intérêts. Et ceux là, au concours des nazes, ils sont admis d'office. Ou alors, ils jouent : "tiens, on va lui sortir une bonne grosse connerie, histoire de voir si elle la répète". Bingo !

L'homme de couleur, justement, qui se vante d'avoir affuté sa souris pour aligner plus de 350 000 internautes "pirates" par an, affreux pirates, monstres responsables de la crise, et qui ne se rend même plus compte de la bêtise de ses propos. On tire à vue, et on discute avec les blessés survivants après. Ou pas. Engorgeons les tribunaux, coupons les tuyaux : la solution est si simple pour voir comme un seul homme tous les consommateurs se ruer dans les rayons et acheter avec ferveur la dernière mouture de la Star Académie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> l'industrie de la biere va mal, sauvons la



Ouais. Pareil pour le vin.
J'ai même un slogan pour manifester :

*TOUS BOURRÉS DÈS 8 HEURES, SOUTIEN AUX VITICULTEURS!*


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Pareil pour le vin.
> J'ai même un slogan pour manifester :
> 
> *TOUS BOURRÉS DÈS 8 HEURES, SOUTIEN AUX VITICULTEURS!*


Ouais !...
Dans les slogans bien comme il faut...
Un, qui date des années 80 (je crois)...
"_L'eau est polluée; buvez du Muscadet_" !...


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> "_Sur la question du nomadisme et des bornes WiFi que certaines collectivités mettent à disposition, comme les collectivités locales des villes, les universités, la ministre a expliqué *aux députés médusés* que « bien entendu, on ne va pas suspendre l&#8217;accès internet d&#8217;une commune, d&#8217;une université, d&#8217;une entreprise, mais il y a d&#8217;autres possibilités c'est-à-dire que la haute autorité *pourra enjoindre* a la collectivité en question de prendre des mesures préventives pour éviter l&#8217;utilisation des bornes wifi sans aucun frein ». _"
> 
> C'est absolument parfait : il faut la laisser s'exprimer. Lui ouvrir les micros, les colonnes des journaux, il faut que les caméras soient braquées en permanence sur elle. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'a chaque intervention, c'est une nouvelle connerie. Et comme elle a fait le tour de la première couche, elle attaque la seconde qui non seulement pose des problèmes techniques infernaux, mais de plus attaque _de front_ les libertés de communication. Une liste "blanche" des sites autorisés. Bah voyons.
> Génial : à force d'en rajouter, l'édifice va s'effondrer comme un château de cartes.
> ...



Tout a fait cette idee de liste blanche est une belle connerie. 

Ne pas oublier, un certain lefebvre qui semble avoir decouvert les sites de streaming hier ! Ce qui montre leur totale incompetence sur le sujet. 

Si on a le memes type d'hommes politiques pour gerer les relations internationales, l'economie du pays, les guerres. On peut quand meme se poser des question...


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

Ce sont les même !...


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2009)

> Elle ne sait pas de quoi elle parle : elle passe son temps à répéter les conneries des Pascal _homme de couleur_ et autres PDG de la Fnac qui ont trouvé en elle le parfait pantin dont il suffit de tirer les ficelles pour défendre leurs intérêts. Et ceux là, au concours des nazes, ils sont admis d'office. Ou alors, ils jouent : "tiens, on va lui sortir une bonne grosse connerie, histoire de voir si elle la répète". Bingo !
> 
> L'homme de couleur, justement, qui se vante d'avoir affuté sa souris pour aligner plus de 350 000 internautes "pirates" par an, affreux pirates, monstres responsables de la crise, et qui ne se rend même plus compte de la bêtise de ses propos. On tire à vue, et on discute avec les blessés survivants après. Ou pas. Engorgeons les tribunaux, coupons les tuyaux : la solution est si simple pour voir comme un seul homme tous les consommateurs se ruer dans les rayons et acheter avec ferveur la dernière mouture de la Star Académie.



tu oublies les opérateurs de télécom (hormis Free) qui font un lobbying intense pour que la distribution de la musique et du cinéma se fasse par eux afin de récupérer de l'argent sur les ventes. pour eux c'est une "opportunité", une lobbyiste me l'a expliqué en septembre dernier tout en reconnaissant que c'est le projet de loi le plus attentatoire aux principaux généraux du droit depuis l'avénement de la Vème république (bon courage en cas de passage devant le Conseil Consitutionnel).

de toute façon l'inverse de l'effet escompté se produit, téléchargement massif avant le passage de la loi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce sont les même !...



Ah nan, pas tous, aux affaires étrangères, on a Kouchner, donc la gestion des guerres, pas de problème : dès que ça se castagne quelque part, il y va avec son sac de riz, et tout s'arrange !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> de toute façon l'inverse de l'effet escompté se produit, téléchargement massif avant le passage de la loi.



Et après on aura: utilisation massive de proxys pour se planquer... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce sont les même !...



Oh, il y en a eu de "_bons"_ par le passé aussi, de tous bords. Et même aujourd'hui, qui ne sont pas Califes mais aimeraient bien et attendent le prochain tour de manège où nous serons tous conviés pour déposer nos petits papiers (à l'occasion, papiers chiffons).

Mais il y a un truc qui me sidère : bien évidemment, vu que les postes de ministres sont distribués au mérite passé, sans aucun rapport avec leurs compétences réelles, on ne peut pas leur demander d'être bons. Comme De Funes dans "la folie des grandeurs" : "_Que vais-je devenir : je suis ministre, je ne sais rien faire !_".
D'ailleurs, même si le ou la ministre connait un peu le sujet, il ne peut pas être parfait en tout.
Mais les conseillers ? Ceux là, normalement, sont là pour ca, non ? Ils doivent, eux, plancher sur les dossiers, savoir de quoi ils parlent, écouter, rencontrer, et au final... Conseiller. Non ? Ceux là, ils sont payés pour quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, pas tous, aux affaires étrangères, on a Kouchner, donc la gestion des guerres, pas de problème : dès que ça se castagne quelque part, il y va avec son sac de riz, et tout s'arrange !





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et après on aura: utilisation massive de proxys pour se planquer... :rateau:


Vous buvez du Muscadet ?!... 


Amok a dit:


> Oh, il y en a eu de "_bons"_ par le passé aussi, de tous bords. Et même aujourd'hui, qui ne sont pas Califes mais aimeraient bien et attendent le prochain tour de manège où nous serons tous conviés pour déposer nos petits papiers (à l'occasion, papiers chiffons).
> 
> Mais il y a un truc qui me sidère : bien évidemment, vu que les postes de ministres sont distribués au mérite passé, sans aucun rapport avec leurs compétences réelles, on ne peut pas leur demander d'être bons. Comme De Funes dans "la folie des grandeurs" : "_Que vais-je devenir : je suis ministre, je ne sais rien faire !_".
> D'ailleurs, même si le ou la ministre connait un peu le sujet, il ne peut pas être parfait en tout.
> Mais les conseillers ? Ceux là, normalement, sont là pour ca, non ? Ils doivent, eux, plancher sur les dossiers, savoir de quoi ils parlent, écouter, rencontrer, et au final... Conseiller. Non ? Ceux là, ils sont payés pour quoi ?


Tu bois du Muscadet ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2009)

"_l&#8217;adresse IP n&#8217;était pas une donnée personnelle_"

Celle de son ordi non plus, donc.   

Je trouve le rapprochement entre "liste blanche" et "zones blanches" assez intéressant.


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2009)

> Mais les conseillers ? Ceux là, normalement, sont là pour ca, non ? Ils doivent, eux, plancher sur les dossiers, savoir de quoi ils parlent, écouter, rencontrer, et au final... Conseiller. Non ? Ceux là, ils sont payés pour quoi ?


A écouter les lobbysites qui leur mâchent tout le travail.
les textes de lois prérédigés, les argumentaires... tout ça arrive clé en main. Après on fait quelques arbitrages dessus.

mais parfois ça dérape. genre la suppression de la pub après 20 heures sur France Télévision.
TF1 et M6 ont mobilisé leur lobbyiste pour récupérer l'argent de la pub des spots disparus du service public.
mais les annonceurs sont allés voir ailleurs et l'audience aussi.
une catastrophe pour TF1 et M6 dont ils sont entièrement responsables.

les coupures d'internet se sera pareil. les gens touchés se débrouilleront autrement et changeront de FAI systématiquement en cas de reprise.



> "_l&#8217;adresse IP n&#8217;était pas une donnée personnelle_"



donc elle ne pourra servir de preuve pour identifier un internaute...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> les gens touchés se débrouilleront autrement et changeront de FAI systématiquement en cas de reprise.



Donc l'étape suivante c'est quoi ? Une liste commune des fichés avec nom, adresse et j'en passe, accessible à tous les FAI ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais les conseillers ? Ceux là, normalement, sont là pour ca, non ? Ils doivent, eux, plancher sur les dossiers, savoir de quoi ils parlent, écouter, rencontrer, et au final... Conseiller. Non ? Ceux là, ils sont payés pour quoi ?



Je me demande si la bonne question ne serait pas plutôt "Ils sont payés par qui" ?  :mouais:

:rateau:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donc l'étape suivante c'est quoi ? Une liste commune des fichés avec nom, adresse et j'en passe, accessible à tous les FAI ?



Non, ça, c'est déjà dans l'étape en cours de montage ! Si t'es suspendue chez machin, tu pourras pas aller t'abonner chez truc !


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2009)

> Donc l'étape suivante c'est quoi ? Une liste commune des fichés avec nom, adresse et j'en passe, accessible à tous les FAI ?



oui c'est prévu pour empêcher le réabonnement avant l'échéance fixée par l'HADOPI.


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça, c'est déjà dans l'étape en cours de montage ! Si t'es suspendue chez machin, tu pourras pas aller t'abonner chez truc !



Albanel a pensé à tout (c'est pour ca qu'elle est ministre) !

"La ministre a rappelé que la suspension d&#8217;accès à internet (qui pourra durer jusqu&#8217;à un an) n&#8217;est pas une atteinte à une liberté fondamentale : l&#8217;abonné peut aller « _chez un ami, chez un voisin_ ». "


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Albanel a pensé à tout (c'est pour ca qu'elle est ministre) !
> 
> "La ministre a rappelé que la suspension daccès à internet (qui pourra durer jusquà un an) nest pas une atteinte à une liberté fondamentale : labonné peut aller « _chez un ami, chez un voisin_ ». "



ouais.
Ou cracker des wifis voisins pour télécharger.
Le problème c'est quand tous tes voisins se sont fait suspendre leur connexion à cause de toi.


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais.
> Ou cracker des wifis voisins pour télécharger.
> Le problème c'est quand tous tes voisins se sont fait suspendre leur connexion à cause de toi.



le truc c'est que on est tous le voisin de quelqu'un. Si tu utilises, la connexion de ton voisin pour telecharger. Ce voisin va finir par debarquer chez toi pour lire ses mails !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

Voila. Tu as l'argument qui montre que cette loi est une vaste connerie.


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Albanel a pensé à tout (c'est pour ca qu'elle est ministre) !
> 
> "La ministre a rappelé que la suspension d&#8217;accès à internet (qui pourra durer jusqu&#8217;à un an) n&#8217;est pas une atteinte à une liberté fondamentale : l&#8217;abonné peut aller « _chez un ami, chez un voisin_ ». "





rizoto a dit:


> le truc c'est que on est tous le voisin de quelqu'un. Si tu utilises, la connexion de ton voisin pour telecharger. Ce voisin va finir par debarquer chez toi pour lire ses mails !



En ramenant un p'tit verre de Muscadet, ce s'ra plus sympa !... 


=>[] :casse:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Pareil pour le vin.
> J'ai même un slogan pour manifester :
> 
> *TOUS BOURRÉS DÈS 8 HEURES, SOUTIEN AUX VITICULTEURS!*



_*PRESERVONS LA COUCHE D'EAU JAUNE!
*_​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> En ramenant un p'tit verre de Muscadet, ce s'ra plus sympa !...
> 
> 
> =>[] :casse:



Fais péter !


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2009)

> "La ministre a rappelé que la suspension daccès à internet (qui pourra durer jusquà un an) nest pas une atteinte à une liberté fondamentale : labonné peut aller « _chez un ami, chez un voisin_ ». "



normalement il y a aussi l'avis du public et le 50-50 .

Après le slumpdog millionnaire, il y a la slumpdog ministre.

bon sinon la bonne nouvelle c'est que la vie coûte moins chère que la mort.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Février 2009)

Loi antipiratage: le piège de la présomption de culpabilité.

On fait au plus simple, t'es coupable et puis c'est tout. Pratique.


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

Beaucoup moins drôle...
Vont s'en occuper, enfin ?!...


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Beaucoup moins drôle...
> Vont s'en occuper, enfin ?!...



J'en doute de plus en plus.

Depuis lundi, il semble que se soit installée une situation insurrectionnelle. Deux nuits d'incendie, de barrages, puis de pillages et d'usage d'armes à feux. Je ne suis pas sur place et je n'ai pas une connaissance suffisante de la situation en Guadeloupe pour tenter de comprendre cette situation qui semble désormais échapper échapper à tous ses acteurs : préfet, forces de l'ordre, LKP dépassé par les évènements, etc.

Mais ta question est bien posée au fond. Dans les Dom, on a pu assister à la substitution à une politique paternaliste héritée, à la Réunion, du système Debré, d'une politique d'indifférence, à la limite du lâchage. Les danseuses de la République n'intéressent visiblement plus l'Etat. Elles ont perdu tous leurs atours


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> bon sinon la bonne nouvelle c'est que la vie coûte moins chère que la mort.



j'avais cru comprendre qu'une exécution seul coutait 5 millions de dollar au contribuable américain et que le laisser toute une vie en prison ne coutait  que 1 millions 

sinon, en dehors des conneries d'Albanel, on a celle de Morin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2009)

Problème à régler d'urgence : la connerie gouvernementale !


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Des gros problèmes de compétences, histoires de pouvoirs et d'égos démesurés


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ne pas oublier, un certain lefebvre qui semble avoir decouvert les sites de streaming hier !



Et le haut débit aussi. Il serait une des causes du piratage. 

"  « _L'augmentation des débits disponibles sur les réseaux Internet rend possible la consommation de films sans avoir à utiliser les technologies dites de Peer To Peer pour les télécharger et les visualiser_ », poursuit F. Lefebvre. « _Les investissements colossaux consacrés aux développements des réseaux à haut débit sont de nature à faciliter et à augmenter très rapidement cette forme de piraterie_ ». Le député rejoint ici l'opinion exprimée le 12 février dernier par le directeur financier de Vivendi qui, à l'occasion d'une table ronde sur la position des opérateurs télécoms face à la crise, avait déclaré que la fibre ne servait pas à grand chose, si ce n'est à pirater."


En septembre 2009, il va nous obliger à revenir au 56k si ça continue :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Tout le monde n'a pas le talent de Luc Besson toujours par Maître Eolas


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

On touche le fond.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2009)

TibomonG4

Pire : au Minitel. :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et le haut débit aussi. Il serait une des causes du piratage.
> 
> "  « _L'augmentation des débits disponibles sur les réseaux Internet rend possible la consommation de films sans avoir à utiliser les technologies dites de Peer To Peer pour les télécharger et les visualiser_ », poursuit F. Lefebvre. « _Les investissements colossaux consacrés aux développements des réseaux à haut débit sont de nature à faciliter et à augmenter très rapidement cette forme de piraterie_ ». Le député rejoint ici l'opinion exprimée le 12 février dernier par le directeur financier de Vivendi qui, à l'occasion d'une table ronde sur la position des opérateurs télécoms face à la crise, avait déclaré que la fibre ne servait pas à grand chose, si ce n'est à pirater."


Il ne leur ait pas venu a l'esprit une seconde que le  très haut débit pouvait permettre de développer une offre légale de diffusion multimédia?


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tout le monde n'a pas le talent de Luc Besson toujours par Maître Eolas



petit extrait ...


> *"Le visionnage en streaming nest-il pas un frein au piratage de peer-to-peer?*
> Si, car il offre souvent une meilleure qualité et évite aux consommateurs de perdre de la mémoire en stockant des fichiers téléchargés. Mais justement, le streaming est plus dangereux et plus puissant quand il se fait sans respecter les droits dauteur..."​   Mes bras étant tombés, j'écris la suite de ce billet en tapant sur mon clavier avec mon front. Le streaming, de meilleure qualité que le téléchargement d'un fichier DivX ? Donc les téléchargeurs sont des imbéciles d'utiliser une technologie obsolète ? Ah mais non, ils ont dû oublier que ça existe, puisque le streaming fait perdre de la mémoire aux consommateurs, un peu comme le shit, en fait (puiqu'on vous dit que ce sont des dealers !). Quant au final : le streaming est plus dangereux et plus puissant quand il se fait sans respecter les droits dauteur, on sent que le député souhaiterait déjà être ailleurs. Le streaming n'est pas un Pokémon : il n'est ni puissant ni dangereux ; et s'il se fait dans le respect des droits d'auteur, il est légal, point.



Je rigole encore ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2009)

Allons Fab'Fab, je suis sûr qu'il peut faire pire.

De toutes façons, tu ne peux pas demander à un type qui a trouvé son mandat de député dans un paquet de Bonux de faire des étincelles.


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2009)

> le directeur financier de Vivendi qui, à l'occasion d'une table ronde sur la position des opérateurs télécoms face à la crise, avait déclaré que la fibre ne servait pas à grand chose, si ce n'est à pirater."


un mensonge éhonté de plus de la part de certains opérateurs. la vérité c'est que SFR + Canal+ = Vivendi. Or, c'est la guerre entre Orange et SFR/Canal+ sur les contenus HD (films/séries/sport).
la fibre permet à Orange d'entrer en compétition directe avec Canalsat et Numéricable sur la télé à péage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il ne leur ait pas venu a l'esprit une seconde que le  très haut débit pouvait permettre de développer une offre légale de diffusion multimédia?



Il ne leur vient rien à l'esprit du tout, tout ce qu'ils disent leur est soufflé par les lobbyistes de l'industrie, avoir une idée personnelle n'est pas à la portée de leur intellect sous dimensionné !.

Par ailleurs, quelqu'un a-t-il expliqué à M. Besson que sur les milliers de téléchargements qui sont faits selon lui, chaque jour de ses films, seuls une infime minorité lui porte en fait préjudice, car pour leur immense majorité, l'alternative est "télécharger ou ne pas voir le film", mais en aucun cas "payer pour le voir", donc le piratage ne vous coûte pas si cher, M. Besson.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Une bactérie "mangeuse de chairs" mortelle sattaque à la Belgique

:afraid:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une bactérie "mangeuse de chairs" mortelle sattaque à la Belgique
> 
> :afraid:




beurk .....


bonne digestion


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une bactérie "mangeuse de chairs" mortelle sattaque à la Belgique
> 
> :afraid:



Bon, bon bon bon.... Les touristes Belges sont triquards ici cet été... Qu'on se le dise!


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tout le monde n'a pas le talent de Luc Besson toujours par Maître Eolas



J'en ai pleuré de rire, sortir autant de bêtise en une seule interview, ça force le respect.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, bon bon bon.... Les touristes Belges sont triquards ici cet été... Qu'on se le dise!



Triquards &#8230; Ou tricards ? Nan faut préciser, parce que triquards, pas besoin qu'ils aillent en Corse pour l'être, suffit juste d'une petite louloute avec ce qu'il faut où il faut pour leur coller la trique (ça marche pas qu'avec les belges, d'ailleurs)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2009)

Personne n'a relevé cette "information" ?? 

Allez tous avec moi en levant votre verre (d'autant que c'est l'heure) : "Plus prêt de toi seigneur..." :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Février 2009)

Hadopi: liste blanche des sites et hot spots WiFi, les détails.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personne n'a relevé cette "information" ??
> 
> Allez tous avec moi en levant votre verre (d'autant que c'est l'heure) : "Plus prêt de toi seigneur..." :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



L'alcool ou les pesticides qu'il contient ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personne n'a relevé cette "information" ??
> 
> Allez tous avec moi en levant votre verre (d'autant que c'est l'heure) : "Plus prêt de toi seigneur..." :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


L'alcool, c'est pas un problème : je ne bois pas.

Donc il faut que je surveille ma consommation de sel, viande rouge et charcuterie.

Cela dit, on est tellement branchés cancer dans ma famille que même en faisant ça, je ne suis pas certain de ne pas choper cette saloperie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'alcool, c'est pas un problème : je ne bois pas...



Ah merde,  finalement tu n'as aucune excuse donc...


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Février 2009)

Grâce au milliard que lui a offert l'Etat, la Société Générale peut verser à ses actionnaires un dividende augmenté de 30%, pour 700 millions d'euros en tout.
C'est beau. On dirait du veau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2009)

Oui, mais il ne faut pas que les actionnaires s'en aille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc il faut que je surveille ma consommation de sel, viande rouge et charcuterie.



Oui... Car entre nous et au vu de tes dernières photos, tu es bien joufflu, mon coin-coin... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personne n'a relevé cette "information" ??
> 
> Allez tous avec moi en levant votre verre (d'autant que c'est l'heure) : "Plus prêt de toi seigneur..." :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Mais ils peuvent pas nous foutre la paix tous ces connards jansénistes!
Qu'ils aillent se faire fouetter avec des cordes a nuds et des orties fraiches si ça leur dit mais qu'ils arrêtent de culpabiliser le populo pour le mettre encore un peu plus au pas.
Merde a la fin.


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Grâce au milliard que lui a offert l'Etat, la Société Générale peut verser à ses actionnaires un dividende *augmenté de 30%*, pour 700 millions d'euros en tout.
> C'est beau. On dirait du veau.



puisqu'on leur a prétait de l'argent dont ils n'avaient, soit disant, pas besoin, on pourrait peut-être augmenter le taux d'intérêt de 30% sur la somme totale empruntée.

ça me paraît juste. et aussi d'ajouter à la somme totale tous les bonus versés en interne.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> puisqu'on leur a prétait de l'argent dont ils n'avaient, soit disant, pas besoin, on pourrait peut-être augmenter le taux d'intérêt de 30% sur la somme totale empruntée.
> 
> ça me paraît juste. et aussi d'ajouter à la somme totale tous les bonus versés en interne.


Ce qui me paraitrait juste ca serait de les empaler sur des pieux mal dégrossis puis de les bruler vifs avant de balancer leurs restes aux sangliers.


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2009)

> avant de balancer leurs restes aux sangliers.



comme dans _Snatch_ :love:.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2009)

Il prend sa douche et se retrouve 2 étages plus bas


----------



## Chang (19 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il prend sa douche et se retrouve 2 étages plus bas



Cette section du Post est reservee aux "j'ai pas de chance"  quand meme ... au point que ca en devient risible tellement c'est un concentre ...  ... :rose: ...

Extraits :


> _
> __A 7 ans, il tombe du 9ème étage_ _27/01__
> Lens: un enfant de 2 ans tombe du 4ème étage_
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

C'est génial ce site (lepost.fr) 

L'article sur le père décédé est édifiant...


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais ils peuvent pas nous foutre la paix tous ces connards jansénistes!
> Qu'ils aillent se faire fouetter avec des cordes a nuds et des orties fraiches si ça leur dit mais qu'ils arrêtent de culpabiliser le populo pour le mettre encore un peu plus au pas.
> Merde a la fin.



En plus c'est un membre (et lequel !!!!) du corps médical qui dit ca ! Jipé, tu penseras à mon ordonnance pour le St Emilion !  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce qui me paraitrait juste ca serait de les empaler sur des pieux mal dégrossis puis de les bruler vifs avant de balancer leurs restes aux sangliers.



Voilà une bien bonne idée... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2009)

Le gouvernement le sait: la loi antipiratage sera vite obsolète.

_«Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.»_


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> En plus c'est un membre (et lequel !!!!) du corps médical qui dit ca ! Jipé, tu penseras à mon ordonnance pour le St Emilion !  :love:


  J'espère que t'as une bonne mutuelle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2009)

Adultère 2.0


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2009)

Le lendemain de l'annonce de la suppression possible de 1 200 postes à la FNAC et chez Conforama, le groupe PPR, propriétaire des deux enseignes, a annoncé un chiffre d'affaires en hausse de 5,8 % sur un an, à 20,2 milliards d'euros. Le bénéfice net est toutefois resté stable, à 875 millions d'euros.


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2009)

Le triomphant: d'autres dégâts révélés.

AMHA alors c'est bien simple, la marine savait très bien que le SNLE avait heurté autre chose qu"un conteneur immergé", et plus probablement un autre sous-marin.

c'est aussi ça la chasse anti-sous marine, dire qu'on a heurté un conteneur immergé et voir qui d'autre rentre à sa base avec une barre de plongée tordue. 
comme ça on sait qui on n'a pas détecté.

donc maintenant quand on vous sert que: 





> au moment de la collision entre les deux sous-marins, l'équipage du SNLE français _Le Triomphant_ n'a pas pû identifier la cause du choc violent.


.
= gros mensonge. un conteneur immergé aurait renbondi sur le dôme sonar sans endommagé le kiosque ni une barre de plongée. un SNLE anglais silencieux plus long et plus lourd, situé dans la même "thermo clean" en revanche...

quand on relie cette histoire au Koursk et qu'on sait qu'il y a eu avant l'an 2000 4 collisions de sous marins de l'OTAN avec des homologues russes en mer de Barents...


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2009)

Hihihi...
À propos du piratage...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2009)

j'étais en train de lire cette article sur le suicide dans les gares SNCF et une réaction d'un responsable  m'a profondément choquer ! 




> «Il faut décourager les gens qui ont choisi le train pour se suicider, grâce à de la pédagogie et la prévention»



en gros allez vous suicider ailleurs ? 



fedo a dit:


> donc maintenant quand on vous sert que: .
> = gros mensonge. un conteneur immergé aurait renbondi sur le dôme sonar sans endommagé le kiosque ni une barre de plongée. un SNLE anglais silencieux plus long et plus lourd, situé dans la même "thermo clean" en revanche...



parce que plein d'air :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2009)

Hadopi: des outils de sécurisation payants et non interopérables.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: des outils de sécurisation payants et non interopérables.


Et la vaseline, elle sera offerte ? 

Non parce que tu te fais entuber 2 fois :

- la première en payant ces outils de sécurisation
- la deuxième lorsque ta connexion aura été coupée après que du téléchargement illégal aura été repéré sur ton adresse IP, téléchargement dont ni toi ni tes proches n'êtes responsables.


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2009)

Revenez... demain ?!...


----------



## rizoto (20 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et la vaseline, elle sera offerte ?
> 
> Non parce que tu te fais entuber 2 fois :
> 
> ...



C'est sans compter les frais de filtrage, de recherche des coupable, et de toute l'infrastructure necessaire (rien que le nombre de courrier envoye va faire mal) ...

le tout avec nox impots ...

Payer plus pour moins de libertes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Revenez... demain ?!...


Vu où ça s'est passé (au pays de W.), ça n'a rien d'étonnant.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: des outils de sécurisation payants et non interopérables.



Et évidemment, il faudra que tout les utilisateurs soient au courant.
Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, me direz-vous. 

Mais enfin... c'est quand même un peu fort de café, là.


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2009)

Danton (le)...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2009)

Filtrage des hotspots publics: colère noire contre liste blanche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2009)

L'UE craint la faillite de certains Etats membres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2009)

La Gironde vante son point G


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Je ne crois pas qu'un état puisse tomber en faillite 

Pour info, c'est vrai que le contrôle budgétaire est difficile mais on est très loin d'un scénario catastrophe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'un état puisse tomber en faillite
> 
> Pour info, c'est vrai que le contrôle budgétaire est difficile mais on est très loin d'un scénario catastrophe


Et l'Argentine alors ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'un état puisse tomber en faillite


Ce n'est pas ce qui était arrivé à l'Argentine ?!...
(me souviens plus bien des faits)



ÉDIT : grillé par _coin-coin_...


----------



## fedo (20 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'un état puisse tomber en faillite
> 
> Pour info, c'est vrai que le contrôle budgétaire est difficile mais on est très loin d'un scénario catastrophe



c'est déjà arrivé dans l'histoire que des Etats fassent faillite. Récemment l'Argentine 2001-2002 quasi faillite.

d'ailleurs le système financier mondial serait en faillite sans l'intervention des Etats puisque les actifs douteux dépassent le montants des fonds propres totaux du système financier(d'un facteur 3).

de toute façon même les virus peuvent être malades alors


----------



## Craquounette (20 Février 2009)

La FNAC ne conviendrait-elle pas aux suisses allemands ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> La FNAC ne conviendrait-elle pas aux suisses allemands ?


Actuellement la Fnac est dans une phase de suppressions d'emplois et de fermetures de magasins, y compris en France.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Ok. :rose: Vous avez gagné


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2009)

_Clic image... _




_"gaucho de merde" !... _






gloup gloup a dit:


> Ok. :rose: Vous avez gagné


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Dix idées reçues fausses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dix idées reçues fausses.



Ben, sur leurs 10 idées reçues, deux *au moins* n'existent pas : 

1) La grande muraille de chine, ça n'est pas depuis la lune, qu'elle est réputée être visible, mais par les astronautes en orbite autour de la terre, pour qui c'est effectivement la seule construction humaine visible à l'il nu !

2) L'homme n'utilise que 10% de son cerveau : L'idée reçue, en fait c'est qu'il n'utilise que 10% *des capacités* de son cerveau, et non pas 10% du cerveau lui même, ce qui n'a rien à voir, même si je ne saurais dire si c'est vrai ou faux !

Comme quoi, il est assez facile de faire du sensationnel à peu de frais !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dix idées reçues fausses.



Rien à foutre!

Les chinois restent jaunes, les anglais homosexuels ; et la Horde© l'avenir de l'humanité! :style:


----------



## Chang (21 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [blablabla] et la Horde© l'avenir de l'humanité! :style:







Ce ramassis de jean-foutre (H)ordinaires, tous plus aigris les uns que les autres !!!??? 

Fichtre, je vais investir fissa dans un bunker, rameuter une population feminine comprehensive (j'attends vos MP ) et assurer un avenir prospere a l'Humanite droite (tiens c'est marrant ces 2 mots places l'un a cote de l'autre) et juste en suivant l'exemple du Dr Folamour !!!
*
Castrez moi ces plaisantins!!!!!*

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, sur leurs 10 idées reçues, deux *au moins* n'existent pas :
> 
> 1) La grande muraille de chine, ça n'est pas depuis la lune, qu'elle est réputée être visible, mais par les astronautes en orbite autour de la terre, pour qui c'est effectivement la seule construction humaine visible à l'il nu !
> 
> ...



J'avais pas eu le temps de lire l'article mais merci pour ces précisions très instructives .


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ce ramassis de jean-foutre (H)ordinaires, tous plus aigris les uns que les autres !!!???
> 
> Fichtre, je vais investir fissa dans un bunker, rameuter une population feminine comprehensive (j'attends vos MP ) et assurer un avenir prospere a l'Humanite droite (tiens c'est marrant ces 2 mots places l'un a cote de l'autre) et juste en suivant l'exemple du Dr Folamour !!!
> *
> ...


Et ta sur !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ta sur !...



Ah nan, on ne castrera pas sa sur !


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Février 2009)

La s&#339;ur de qui ????
Non, parce que les discussions braguettes, ça suffit.


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)
> 2) L'homme n'utilise que 10% de son cerveau : L'idée reçue, en fait c'est qu'il n'utilise que 10% *des capacités* de son cerveau, et non pas 10% du cerveau lui même, ce qui n'a rien à voir, même si je ne saurais dire si c'est vrai ou faux !(...)



Bah alors moi je sais pas si j'en utilise moins que de raisons, mais la différence entre utiliser 10% de "son cerveau lui-même" ou 10% de ses "capacités" doit être d'ordre métaphysique ou pascalien parce que je vois pas vraiment. Au niveau capacité tu dis qu'on pourrait (ou pas) faire passer plus d'infos dans les câbles ? Utiliser le gauche et le droit en même temps (ou toutes les régions) ? 
"L'article" parle bien des zones ; quand à Einstein, QUI sait vraiment ce qu'il a voulu dire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Bah alors moi je sais pas si j'en utilise moins que de raisons, mais la différence entre utiliser 10% de "son cerveau lui-même" ou 10% de ses "capacités" doit être d'ordre métaphysique ou pascalien parce que je vois pas vraiment. Au niveau capacité tu dis qu'on pourrait (ou pas) faire passer plus d'infos dans les câbles ? Utiliser le gauche et le droit en même temps (ou toutes les régions) ?
> "L'article" parle bien des zones ; quand à Einstein, QUI sait vraiment ce qu'il a voulu dire ?



Bon je t'explique au moyen d'une métaphore :

Si tu as une Ferrari, et que tu en vires carrosserie, accessoires, garnitures, ne gardant que le strict minimum pour rouler (châssis, moteur, trains roulants, un siège et les commandes de conduite, tu utiliseras &#8230; disons 50% de ta Ferrari. Si par contre, tu n'y démontes rien, que tu l'utilise telle quelle, mais en ne dépassant jamais 90 Km/h, tu utiliseras 100% de ta Ferrari, mais à seulement 30% de ses capacités. Tu vois la nuance, maintenant ? :sleep:

Et l'idée (reçue ou pas, je n'en sais rien, mais couramment admise), ça n'est pas qu'on utilise 10% de son cerveau, mais 10% des capacités de la totalité de son cerveau, tu te sers de toutes tes "cellules grises", mais on pense qu'elles pourraient en faire 10 fois plus, les doigts dans le nez dendrites dans le synapse. C'est peut-être vrai, peut-être pas, je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, ça n'est pas la même chose !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Filtrage d'Internet : la grande illusion (partie 1/2), la volumétrie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien à foutre!
> 
> Les chinois restent jaunes, les anglais homosexuels ; et la Horde© l'avenir de l'humanité! :style:


Je nous aime bien, Patoch. Mais t'y vas pas un peu fort là?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2009)

Eric Cantona prend la plume pour soutenir Yvan Colonna


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2009)

UBS a le cul entre deux chaise ... cela pourrai faire voler en éclat le secret bancaire Suisse


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2009)

On ne brûlera pas Vaval...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien à foutre!
> 
> Les chinois restent jaunes, les anglais homosexuels ; et la Horde© l'avenir de l'humanité! :style:





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je nous aime bien, Patoch. Mais t'y vas pas un peu fort là?



j'suis d'accord avec LaTronche© (ceci dit : "je nous aime bien" ->   :rateau , les chinois ne restent pas toujours jaunes...


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> UBS a le cul entre deux chaise ... cela pourrai faire voler en éclat le secret bancaire Suisse



Il me plaît de plus en plus cet Obama

Enfin un homme politique honnête (en vrai de vrai) ?? En 1 mois d'exercice, le nombre de leçon qui sont à prendre de lui est énorme


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Il me plaît de plus en plus cet Obama&#8230;
> 
> Enfin un homme politique honnête (en vrai de vrai) ?? En 1 mois d'exercice, le nombre de leçon qui sont à prendre de lui est énorme&#8230;



Oui, enfin en l'occurrence cette affaire est sortie avant son élection (l'été dernier en fait).



> 19 juin: L'ancien banquier d'UBS, Bradley Birkenfeld, dévoile aux autorités américaines avoir aidé de riches clients américains à échapper au fisc. Début des déboires juridiques d'UBS aux Etats-Unis.



 Toujours est-il que c'est le bordel. 

'fin bon, Cuche a gagné. 



> Didier Cuche a dépoussiéré son palmarès à Sestrières (It). Le Neuchâtelois y a gagné le géant. Une discipline dans laquelle il avait certes déjà triomphé. Mais c'était il y a un bail, à Adelboden en 2002.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, enfin en l'occurrence cette affaire est sortie avant son élection (l'été dernier en fait).


Ca n'empêche qu'Obama est très actif sur ce genre de problèmes quand d'autres se contentent d'incantations, de menaces ou de voeux pieux.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca n'empêche qu'Obama est très actif sur ce genre de problèmes quand d'autres se contentent d'incantations, de menaces ou de voeux pieux.



C'est sûr. Je suis curieux de voir comment il empoignera le problème des paradis fiscaux en tant que tel, et situés au sein même des Etats-Unis, comme le Delaware.  Ou l'île de Guam. Entre autres exemples.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est sûr. Je suis curieux de voir comment il empoignera le problème des paradis fiscaux situés au sein même des Etats-Unis, comme le Delaware.  Ou l'île de Guam. Entre autres exemples.



pour le  Delaware c'est facile, il suffit de placer quelques hommes, l'ile de Guam c'est plus dur c'est une base US obtenu au prix de milliers de vies, les anciens combattant très influent aux USA ne laisseront pas passer ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

This is why you're fat.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Rihanna avant et Rihanna maintenant, elle a salement morflé.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2009)

Bonne année 5125.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bonne année 5125.



Bonne année 5769 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2009)

La méthode coué selon Luc Chatel : les prix ont baissé depuis 3 mois mais s'ils  ont reculé de seulement 0,1% par rapport à décembre, ils ont augmenté de 2,4% sur un an, selon l'Insee, alors que les prix des matières premières ont fortement baissé." (...) Les cabinets Nielsen et Iri ont récemment montré de légères baisses de prix depuis décembre, de 0,2% sur un mois, mais sur un an certains produits comme le riz ou la farine ont vu leur prix grimper de plus de 10%.


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2009)

Ah oui 0,1% 0,2% sans indiquer de marge d'erreur ... cela fait beaucoup sur le prix d'un panier moyen !

Dans 6 mois, on va nous dire que grace aux efforts du gouvernement, on a plus besoin d'augmenter les minima sociaux ou encore de répercuter l'inflation sur les salaires ...


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

Madame Bolloré a poser dans Lui il y a longtemps , et ses avocats semble faire du foin, ils s'attaquent aussi a wikipedia


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Madame Bolloré a poser dans Lui il y a longtemps , et ses avocats semble faire du foin, ils s'attaquent aussi a wikipedia


 
ça remonte à loin, en effet.  Anaïs Jeanneret était même mineure lorsqu'elle a posé pour ces photos. 

J'étais tombé sur elle à mes début sur le net, vers les années 96.  Elle était plutôt pas trop moche je crois.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ça remonte à loin, en effet.  Anaïs Jeanneret était même mineure lorsqu'elle a posé pour ces photos.
> 
> J'étais tombé sur elle à mes début sur le net, vers les années 96.  Elle était plutôt pas trop moche je crois.



on a bien eu aussi l'ex femme du borgne de l'extrême droite française qui a posé nue 



C0rentin a dit:


> Rihanna avant et Rihanna maintenant, elle a salement morflé.



SuperTramp est de retour ? :rateau:



C0rentin a dit:


> This is why you're fat.



miams une poutine, j'ai encore 5 Kg a prendre :love:


----------



## fedo (23 Février 2009)

une autre photo qui fait du foin, prise à Borneo (rappel: 100 foot = 304 mètres:affraid.:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> miams une poutine, j'ai encore 5 Kg a prendre :love:



Miam moi 20 :rateau:.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> une autre photo qui fait du foin, prise à Borneo (rappel: 100 foot = 304 mètres:affraid.:hein:



30,48 mètres


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 30,48 mètres



Ce qui nous donne déjà un respectable eunecte


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2009)

Quinze régions au lieu de 22, huit nouvelles « métropoles » : Marseille, Lyon, Lille, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Strasbourg, Nice et Nantes...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Le web a 18 ans



La plus ancienne page web
Le premier serveur :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le web a 18 ans



*Il venait d'avoir 18 ans
Il était beau comme un enfant
Fort comme un homme
C'était l'été évidemment
Et j'ai compté en le voyant
Mes nuits d'automne

J'ai mis de l'ordre à mes cheveux
Un peu plus de noir sur mes yeux
Ça l'a fait rire
Quand il s'est approché de moi
J'aurais donné n'importe quoi
Pour le séduire

Il venait d'avoir 18 ans
C'était le plus bel argument
De sa victoire
Il ne m'a pas parlé d'amour
Il pensait que les mots d'amour
Sont dérisoires

Il m'a dit: "j'ai envie de toi"
Il avait vu au cinéma
Le blé en herbes
Au creux d'un lit improvisé
J'ai découvert émerveillée
Un ciel superbe

Il venait d'avoir 18 ans
Ça le rendait presqu' insolent
De certitude
Et pendant qu'il se rhabillait
Déjà vaincue, je retrouvais
Ma solitude

J'aurais voulu le retenir
Pourtant je l'ai laissé partir
Sans faire un geste
Il m'a dit "c'était pas si mal"
Avec la candeur infernale
De sa jeunesse

J'ai mis de l'ordre à mes cheveux
Un peu plus de noir sur mes yeux
Par habitude
J'avais oublié simplement
Que j'avais deux fois 18 ans.
*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



C'est beau les chants corses


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2009)

On ne dit pas "chants corses", mais "cacophonies corses"


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2009)

non, pas "caco", "poly".

Même si ça revient au même. :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Février 2009)

Je vous fait un royal présent ?

Voilà Maître Georges Frêche, himself, dans sa langue, tel qu'il est.
Ecoutez tout, surtout. Dans le cochon, tout est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Un homme meurt en abattant un arbre
lundi 23.02.2009, 18:37
La victime avait grimpé dans un arbre pour atteindre quelques lourdes branches. Il sétait attaché avec un harnais et une chaîne pour éviter de tomber. Larbre sest brisé en partie alors quil venait de couper quelques branches. Pris dans sa propre chaîne, lhomme a été écrasé. Les secours sont arrivés sur place mais il était déjà trop tard. Le parquet na pas jugé utile de désigner un expert, le décès étant dorigine accidentelle.

LeSoir.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Février 2009)

Hadopi: SFR, Numéricable et Orange rejettent la suspension!

Et dans le même temps, un ministre norvégien estime qu'il faudrait légaliser le P2P.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vous fait un royal présent ?
> 
> Voilà Maître Georges Frêche, himself, dans sa langue, tel qu'il est.
> Ecoutez tout, surtout. Dans le cochon, tout est bon.



  

Tain, un cours avec lui, ça doit être exquis. :love: 

Mais, franchement, il dit pas que des conneries, dans ces extraits. Il énonce même plusieurs vérités. Et il décrypte plutôt bien l'action publique d'un homme politique. Que ce soit immoral n'est pas le problème ; certes, son discours est immoral, traiter ses administrés de cons, c'est franchement limite. 
Mais à qui s'adressait-il, à ce moment ? des étudiants en droit. Dans l'immoralité au sein des professeurs d'université, il n'est pas le dernier, mais il n'est pas non plus le premier. J'ai notamment connu des cas nettement moins drôles, mais sûrement plus odieux.


----------



## Craquounette (23 Février 2009)

Avant de naître, ils enquiquinent déjà leur mère...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Février 2009)

C'est bon, vous vivez plus longtemps, vous vous rattrapez après


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Avant de naître, ils enquiquinent déjà leur mère...





> Les garçons ont plus de risque de naître prématurés que les filles



Donc d'enquiquiner leur mère moins longtemps !


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et dans le même temps, un ministre norvégien estime qu'il faudrait légaliser le P2P.



 

Le réseau P2P n'a rien d'illégal Il a même été inventé par des chercheurs en besoin d'échanger plus facilement de gros fichiers de résultats d'acquisition de données.

La majeure partie de l'utilisation qui est faite du P2P est illégale, certes, mais le P2P est tout ce qu'il y a de légal. Donc légaliser ce qui l'est déjà


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le réseau P2P n'a rien d'illégal Il a même été inventé par des chercheurs en besoin d'échanger plus facilement de gros fichiers de résultats d'acquisition de données.
> 
> La majeure partie de l'utilisation qui est faite du P2P est illégale, certes, mais le P2P est tout ce qu'il y a de légal. Donc légaliser ce qui l'est déjà



Raccourcis journalistique malheureux, c'est le téléchargement de musique en P2P qu'il veut légaliser, en recherchant les moyens de rémunérer les artistes, et à condition que la musique soit proposée par les ayants droits, et non par des pirates !



> Jugeant qu'il est inacceptable de ne pas rémunérer les artistes pour leur travail, le ministre précise néanmoins sur son blog qu'il est inutile de lutter contre l'évolution et la technologie. « La télévision n'a pas tué la radio, le Web n'a pas tué le livre, et le téléchargement ne tuera pas la musique » explique-t-il.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2009)

Ouais, j'aurais peut-être dû réécrire ça plutôt que de copier/coller bêtement le titre. 

La prochaine.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

Un tableau qui pourrait être un portrait de Léonard de Vinci a été découvert dans le petit village d'Acerenza, dans le sud de l'Italie, révèle lundi 23 février le site Internet du _Times_.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vous fait un royal présent ?
> 
> Voilà Maître Georges Frêche, himself, dans sa langue, tel qu'il est.
> Ecoutez tout, surtout. Dans le cochon, tout est bon.



Ceci étant, hélas, il n'a pas tort sur tout...
Par exemple, ici, "les digues" :

"_Quest ce que les gens en ont à foutre que je remonte les digues, les gens soccupent des digues quand elles débordent, après ils oublient, ça les intéresse pas, les digues du Rhône, les gens ils sen foutent, ah à la prochaine inondation, ils gueuleront quon na rien fait. Alors moi je mets beaucoup dargent sur les digues du Rhône, mais ça ne me rapporte pas une voix, par contre si je distribue des boites de chocolat à Noël à tous les petits vieux de Montpellier, je ramasse un gros paquet de voix._"

Pourrait être remplacées par "la centrale d'épuration", "la déchetterie"...
Pour un qui va y prêter attention, combien vont préférer recevoir, effectivement, une boîte de chocolat ? Voila pourquoi je ne pourrais jamais faire de la politique : je ne connais pas Frèche (de nom, juste) mais ses propos sur la "connerie" (globale) des électeurs ne me semblent pas délirants dans cette (triste) réalité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, hélas, il n'a pas tort sur tout...
> Par exemple, ici, "les digues" :
> 
> "_Qu&#8217;est ce que les gens en ont à foutre que je remonte les digues, les gens s&#8217;occupent des digues quand elles débordent, après ils oublient, ça les intéresse pas, les digues du Rhône, les gens ils s&#8217;en foutent, ah à la prochaine inondation, ils gueuleront qu&#8217;on n&#8217;a rien fait. Alors moi je mets beaucoup d&#8217;argent sur les digues du Rhône, mais ça ne me rapporte pas une voix, par contre si je distribue des boites de chocolat à Noël à tous les petits vieux de Montpellier, je ramasse un gros paquet de voix._"
> ...



Ah mais "délirants", personne ne le prétend, irrespectueux, mais certes pas délirants (sauf dans le sens où, ne faisant pas partie de ses administrés, ça m'a bien fait rigoler) !

Non, c'est la parfaite illustration des propos de Coluche : "les zoms politiques, c'est un pour tous, tous pourris" !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, hélas, il n'a pas tort sur tout...
> Par exemple, ici, "les digues" :
> 
> "_Qu&#8217;est ce que les gens en ont à foutre que je remonte les digues, les gens s&#8217;occupent des digues quand elles débordent, après ils oublient, ça les intéresse pas, les digues du Rhône, les gens ils s&#8217;en foutent, ah à la prochaine inondation, ils gueuleront qu&#8217;on n&#8217;a rien fait. Alors moi je mets beaucoup d&#8217;argent sur les digues du Rhône, mais ça ne me rapporte pas une voix, par contre si je distribue des boites de chocolat à Noël à tous les petits vieux de Montpellier, je ramasse un gros paquet de voix._"
> ...



Globalement, il n'a tort sur rien de vraiment important. Des détails, des détails qui comptent parfois (parce que l'accumulation des mesures intelligentes, ça rapporte parfois des voix), mais globalement, le bonhomme connait son truc par c&#339;ur. Et ça le fait rire, il le dit lui-même à la fin :

"Là, les catalans me font chier, mais je leur tape dessus parce qu&#8217;ils m&#8217;emmerdent, mais dans deux ans, je vais me mettre à les aimer je vais y revenir je vais leur dire, mon Dieu, je me suis trompé, je vous demande pardon, ils diront : qu&#8217;il est intelligent, ils me pardonneront, ils en reprendront pour 6 ans. C&#8217;est un jeu, qu&#8217;est ce que vous voulez il faut bien en rire. Avant je faisais ça sérieusement, maintenant j&#8217;ai tellement l&#8217;habitude de la man&#339;uvre que ça me fait marrer."

Bien sûr qu'il va chercher ses majorités électorales chez les cons. Ou, en termes beaucoup plus politiquement correct, dans les classes populaires, et chez tous les velléitaires.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais "délirants", personne ne le prétend, irrespectueux, mais certes pas délirants (sauf dans le sens où, ne faisant pas partie de ses administrés, ça m'a bien fait rigoler) !
> 
> Non, c'est la parfaite illustration des propos de Coluche : "les zoms politiques, c'est un pour tous, tous pourris" !



Tous pourris ? Non, je ne crois même pas qu'il soit vraiment pourri. Il est juste totalement cynique, vulgaire, et son égo surdimensionné l'empêche d'approcher toute forme même de respect.
Quand tu es un de ses administrés, le plus dur n'est pas de l'écouter, ni de le lire. Le plus dur, c'est de le supporter.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Globalement, il n'a tort sur rien de vraiment important. Des détails, des détails qui comptent parfois (parce que l'accumulation des mesures, ça rapporte parfois des voix), mais globalement, le bonhomme connait son truc par cur. Et ça le fait rire, il le dit lui-même à la fin :
> 
> "Là, les catalans me font chier, mais je leur tape dessus parce quils memmerdent, mais dans deux ans, je vais me mettre à les aimer je vais y revenir je vais leur dire, mon Dieu, je me suis trompé, je vous demande pardon, ils diront : quil est intelligent, ils me pardonneront, ils en reprendront pour 6 ans. Cest un jeu, quest ce que vous voulez il faut bien en rire. Avant je faisais ça sérieusement, maintenant jai tellement lhabitude de la manuvre que ça me fait marrer."
> 
> Bien sûr qu'il va chercher ses majorités électorales chez les cons. Ou, en termes beaucoup plus politiquement correct, dans les classes populaires, et chez tous les velléitaires.



Je le redis : je ne "connais" pas le mec, et je n'ai pas a le "supporter". J'ai même la flemme (et le manque de temps) de chercher sur Google de quel bord il est et son historique. Mais j'avoue que son propos me "plait" (tu vois ce que je veux dire) parce qu'il est juste, dans le sens : celui là ne nous dit pas que tout le monde est formidable (votez pour moi), intelligent (votez pour moi) et tellement sympathique (votez pour moi). Comme il ne semble pas tout à fait crétin, il le dit dans un cercle fermé (en l'occurrence, c'est raté), mais en public.
ca me fait penser à Monsieur Royal (le mari de, vous voyez ?), hier soir au grand journal de C+ : Yan Barthez lui passe un extrait filmé d'une de ses ballades dans les rues, et le lascar se fait alpaguer par une femme qui ne le lache plus. C'était drole, ridicule, on sentait le mec qui n'en avait rien à foutre, pensait si fort "mais elle va me lacher, cette conne ?" et dès le retour plateau, un petit sourire. Il aurait pu cesser là, juste en sourire (ce qui aurait eu un poids sufisant pour exprimer sa pensée)... Bah non, il a fallu qu'il parle ensuite. C'est formidable, c'est magnifique, les gens sont tellement merveilleux, comme les enfants de l'école des fans.
Bon, bref, tout ca pour dire qu'un homme politique qui dit que l'action d'un élu (ou qui y prétend) se fait sur une vague de connerie(s), de démagogie, de mains pourries de gastro à serrer, ca me plait. De toute façon, combien d'électeurs connaissent _réellement_ le rôle et les pouvoirs d'un maire ? Et ne parlons même pas d'un député ou d'un sénateur !
Je le vois dans mon entourage pro, et je ne cesse de le penser et de le répéter aux interessés : "je ne sais pas comment vous faites, comment vous tenez : il faut vraiment aimer ca". Parce que leur environnement est un ramassis de gens qui passent leur temps a essayer de tirer la couverture et voler le lit (le milieu associatif, mon Doc, envie de meurtre dans 90% des cas), qui ne voient que leur petit interêt et jouent sans cesse le chantage "si j'avais su que je n'aurais pas ce que je veux, tout ce que je veux,  j'aurais voté pour l'autre". Depuis que je "fréquente" de plus ou moins près (ou plus ou moins loin, c'est selon : je ne suis qu'observateur) je deviens de plus en plus associal (c'est dire : bientôt j'atteins les couches pétrolifères ).

Bon, on en parlera un jour, si tu veux. Vaste débat !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> JJ'ai même la flemme (et le manque de temps) de chercher sur Google de quel bord il est
> 
> 
> 
> ca me fait penser à Monsieur Royal (le mari de, vous voyez ?)



Sauf erreur, ils sont du même bord, mais je crois savoir qu'ils ne s'apprécient pas plus que ça pour autant


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Février 2009)

Disons qu'ils ont décidé de ne plus se supporter officiellement.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Disons qu'ils ont décidé de ne plus se supporter officiellement.



Ca devient donc une mode, au PS !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2009)

Quand j'ai lu les propos de Frêche, je me suis demandé combien pensent comme lui et font semblant ?

J'espère en tout cas que ces propos seront lus par un maximum de gens et feront prendre conscience à celles et ceux qui les idolâtrent - même des personnes connues réputées intelligentes et cultivées - que les hommes et femmes politiques, de quelque bord qu'ils soient, ne sont pas des saints et que, si on ne veut voter que pour des saints, on vote blanc ou on reste chez soi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'ai lu les propos de Frêche, je me suis demandé combien pensent comme lui et font semblant ?
> 
> J'espère en tout cas que ces propos seront lus par un maximum de gens et feront prendre conscience à celles et ceux qui les idolâtrent - même des personnes connues réputées intelligentes et cultivées - que les hommes et femmes politiques, de quelque bord qu'ils soient, ne sont pas des saints et que, si on ne veut voter que pour des saints, on vote blanc ou on reste chez soi.



Déjà, si les hommes politiques étaient des saints, ils n'auraient pas fait en sorte qu'il soit quasiment impossible de se faire élire à autre chose qu'une mairie de village si on appartient pas à leur establishment !


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, si les hommes politiques étaient des saints, ils n'auraient pas fait en sorte qu'il soit quasiment impossible de se faire élire à autre chose qu'une mairie de village si on appartient pas à leur establishment !



Et qu'ils soient des saints ou pas n'est pas le problème, mais alors vraiment pas... C'est la professionnalisation de la politique qui a voulu ça, pas le cynisme des élus.


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'ai lu les propos de Frêche, je me suis demandé combien pensent comme lui et font semblant ?
> 
> J'espère en tout cas que ces propos seront lus par un maximum de gens et feront prendre conscience à celles et ceux qui les idolâtrent - même des personnes connues réputées intelligentes et cultivées - que les hommes et femmes politiques, de quelque bord qu'ils soient, ne sont pas des saints et que, si on ne veut voter que pour des saints, on vote blanc ou on reste chez soi.




ah bon?

il n'est même plus question de voter "au milieu" maintenant?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

*Un musée sous la mer dans la baie d'Alexandrie*


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Un musée sous la mer dans la baie d'Alexandrie*




Deuxième projet "architectural" après Alexandrina, bibliothèque moderne assez sympathique.

Va juste falloir mettre quelques stations d'épuration autour pour faire en sorte d'améliorer la visibilité sous l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Mouss Diouf a eu AVC, j'espère pour lui qu'il s'en sortira.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2009)

Le filtrage, cheval de Troie du projet de loi antipiratage.

Attention, c'est assez long...et ça fout bien les glandes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le filtrage, cheval de Troie du projet de loi antipiratage.
> 
> Attention, c'est assez long...et ça fout bien les glandes...





> L'Hadopi, c'est l&#8217;assurance d&#8217;avoir des éditeurs qui vont pouvoir imposer dans les faits des solutions payantes aux abonnés pris de paniques par la peur de la suspension.



Avec bien entendu, des mises à jours trimestrielles obligatoires, elles aussi payantes au prétexte que les pirates s'adaptent en permanence, je pense que grâce à l'HADOPI, ils vont enfin parvenir à ce qu'en France, l'accès à internet soit réservé à une minorité de gens à hauts revenus, et enfin épuré de toute cette racaille de connards de classes moyennes et de salauds de pauvres qui n'auront enfin, plus les moyens de se le payer !


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le filtrage, cheval de Troie du projet de loi antipiratage.
> 
> Attention, c'est assez long...et ça fout bien les glandes...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec bien entendu, des mises à jours trimestrielles obligatoires, elles aussi payantes au prétexte que les pirates s'adaptent en permanence, je pense que grâce à l'HADOPI, ils vont enfin parvenir à ce qu'en France, l'accès à internet soit réservé à une minorité de gens à hauts revenus, et enfin épuré de toute cette racaille de connards de classes moyennes et de salauds de pauvres qui n'auront enfin, plus les moyens de se le payer !


Va plus falloir téléphoner non plus, alors... 


Guadeloupe...


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2009)

blob ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

*Perte du satellite de détection du CO2: revers pour l'étude du climat

*PS : relis les règles Da Capo  Blob !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Siné innocenté pour ses caricatures.


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Guadeloupe...


Martinique, maintenant...


----------



## krystof (25 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mouss Diouf a eu AVC, j'espère pour lui qu'il s'en sortira.



Surveille bien !

Peut-être un de tes prochains clients que tu pourras t'empresser d'inscrire dans le thread post mortem !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

C'est chié, non ?


----------



## fedo (25 Février 2009)

Faith No More se reforme...
Après Jesus Lizard, Anthrax, et des pelletés de groupes metal...

tout le monde veut profiter de la manne Youtube on dirait...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Surveille bien !
> 
> Peut-être un de tes prochains clients que tu pourras t'empresser d'inscrire dans le thread post mortem !



:rateau:

Une suédoise milliardaire pendant quelques heures.


----------



## rizoto (25 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> Une suédoise milliardaire pendant quelques heures.



L'erreur aurait pu tomber sur mon compte bordel !


----------



## fedo (26 Février 2009)

fausse alerte, on avait retrouvé l'Atlantide:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2009)

Corentin

Tiens. Jérôme Kerviel a trouvé du boulot en Suède ? :hein:


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2009)

RBS et sa perte record

- "On est dans la dèche, alors on va demander au gouvernement de l'aide"
- "Bah t'es con, l'état c'est nous  aussi"
- "Ah ui c'est vrai ça&#8230; Bon accord accepté alors"


Juge et partie c'est ça qu'on dit ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Corentin
> 
> Tiens. Jérôme Kerviel a trouvé du boulot en Suède ? :hein:









 il est partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2009)

À Rennes : le commerçant laisse 5000  sur le toit de sa voiture et démarre  :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (26 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À Rennes : le commerçant laisse 5000  sur le toit de sa voiture et démarre  :rateau:



Ah le pauvre !

Mais ça aurait pas pu arriver à l'époque où j'empruntais cette rocade ? C'est intéressant, quand même, cette réaction spontanée et coordonnée des automobilistes pour s'arrêter sur une voie rapide urbaine. Quand il s'agit d'attraction fiduciaire, le calcul coût avantage est vite fait.

Il m'est moi-même arrivé d'oublier mon portefeuille sur le toit de la voiture, après un plein d'essence, en avril 2006. Je demeure à la recherche de mes 18 euros, ainsi qu'une vingtaine de tickets de metros parisien et rennais. S'adresser par à la caisse centrale du Leclerc.


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2009)

J'ai perdu mon appareil dentaire comme ça  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai perdu mon appareil dentaire comme ça  :rose:



Tu dépose ton appareil dentaire à la banque ?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> RBS et sa perte record
> 
> - "On est dans la dèche, alors on va demander au gouvernement de l'aide"
> - "Bah t'es con, l'état c'est nous  aussi"
> ...



Yeaaaaah ! :love: :style:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Février 2009)

Free ne désarme pas face au projet de loi antipiratage.

On en apprend tous les jours...La riposte graduée pourra viser l'amateur de sites de streaming.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2009)

"le fournisseur, comme la CNIL, a un peu de mal à comprendre que le piratage puisse être « _lunique raison de la crise de la musique et du cinéma _»."

Le prix des entrées, la qualité de ce qui est proposé...

PS : blob


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Des ex-otages critiquent Ingrid Betancourt.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

A lyon on innove : le CRS.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2009)

Blob


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

L'évêque négationniste demande pardon.


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2009)

Ben oui, tu te confesses, tu promets que tu ne le referas plus siffle, mais tu ne changes pas pour autant.
Il a tout compris à sa religion, lui.


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2009)

Il s'était passé la même chose à la Caisse d'Épargne, il y a quelques mois...


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2009)

Elle recharge des téléphones portables de migrant et finit en garde a vue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Elle recharge des téléphones portables de migrant et finit en garde a vue


C'est vrai : c'est vachement grave de recharger leur portable. :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il s'était passé la même chose à la Caisse d'Épargne, il y a quelques mois...



Et j'en avais fait les frais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il s'était passé la même chose à la Caisse d'Épargne, il y a quelques mois...





> Selon une porte-parole de la banque, "les clients ne supporteront pas les conséquences de cet incident".



C'est quand même bien sympa de leur part !


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et j'en avais fait les frais.


Idem...
Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux de la plus merveilleuse des banques...
(bande d'enfoirés _+ tous les mots grossiers que je peux connaître_ !...)


----------



## rizoto (27 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quand même bien sympa de leur part !



Je me suis fait la même reflexion...

Etait il necessaire de le mentionner ? On a l'impression qu'il font une faveur a leur client...

La pire des banques que je connaise, c'est le CL ...  33 jours apres un demenagement ma copine vu le debit de 120 euros sur son compte... On prend un rendez vous et on nous explique que n'ayant pas  informe le CL du changement d'adresse; Cette somme correspond aux frais de recherche demandes par une societe tierse.... Le truc, c'est qu'il n'avait même pas la nouvelle adresse. Je vous passe les details, c'etait du n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> JLa pire des banques que je connaise, c'est le CL ...  33 jours apres un demenagement ma copine vu le debit de 120 euros sur son compte... On prend un rendez vous et on nous explique que n'ayant pas  informe le CL du changement d'adresse; Cette somme correspond aux frais de recherche demandes par une societe tierse.... Le truc, c'est qu'il n'avait même pas la nouvelle adresse. Je vous passe les details, c'etait du n'importe quoi ...



"Alors ? Heureux ?" &#8230; C'est pas ça, leur slogan du moment ?


----------



## Chang (27 Février 2009)

... Moins de CO2 pour le transport maritime ...​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Appel aux dons pour la préservation d'Auschwitz


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Obama et Sarkozy en lice pour le Nobel de la paix

Ils ont des chances ? .


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Obama et Sarkozy en lice pour le Nobel de la paix
> 
> Ils ont des chances ? .



C'est une blague ? 
Le dirgeant d'un pays où l'on traque les étrangers pareil à ce que l'on faisait lors des périodes les plus sombres de ce pays, ça mérite vraiment un prix nobel ?

Une politique de plus en plus fondée sur la peur, ça mérite vraiment un prix nobel ? 

Le dirigeant d'un pays aux tendances autoritaires et néo-fasciste ne mérite pas un prix nobel.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le dirigeant d'un pays aux tendances autoritaires et *néo-fasciste* ne mérite pas un prix nobel.



Carrément :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est une blague ?
> Le dirgeant d'un pays où l'on traque les étrangers pareil à ce que l'on faisait lors des périodes les plus sombres de ce pays, ça mérite vraiment un prix nobel ?
> 
> Une politique de plus en plus fondée sur la peur, ça mérite vraiment un prix nobel ?
> ...


Autoritaire, je dirai plutôt autocratique. Et néo-fasciste me paraît franchement exagéré.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Février 2009)

Echochrome, le jeu où le joueur est dieu.

M'a l'air fascinant, cette histoire.

Et, l'invention de la culture hétérosexuelle, ça a pas l'air mal non plus.



Sinon, non, aucun des deux n'a de chances pour cette année...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2009)

Ryanair veut faire payer les toilettes à ses passagers


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ryanair veut faire payer les toilettes à ses passagers


Ben moi je pisserais incognito sous mon siège


----------



## Chang (28 Février 2009)

> La pandemie de Sida en Chine enfin reconnue ...
> 
> Un rapport commandité en 2008 par le programme des Nations unies sur le sida (Onusida) a montré que sur 6 000 personnes interrogées dans six grandes villes de Chine, seulement 20 % disaient utiliser un préservatif avec un nouveau partenaire sexuel.



A voir le nombre de protituees, de bordels, de saunas et les hotels qui te proposent le "massage", il est quand meme plus qu'urgent de fournir une information claire et complete sur le Sida en Chine ... 

Dans une societe ou avoir des relations extra-maritales est encore considere comme la norme dans certaines (la majorite) des regions chez les gens de la generation precedente, c'est quand meme incroyable de se voiler la face a ce point la ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Les Césars.

J'ai vu aucun film de la liste, Séraphine c'est bien ?


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les Césars.
> 
> J'ai vu aucun film de la liste, Séraphine c'est bien ?



En tout cas, "Bienvenue chez les ch'tis" n'était nominé que dans une seule catégorie, qu'il n'a même pas remportée... C'est peut-être ça la meilleure récompenses des Césars de cette année. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2009)

« Hadopi est une mauvaise réponse faite par des gens désemparés »


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Le cercueil était vide .


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> « Hadopi est une mauvaise réponse faite par des gens désemparés »



Étonnant, non?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Dieudonné condamné à payer 75 000 $ à Bruel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2009)

A 5 ans, il poignarde sa soeur parce qu'elle ne veut pas lui prêter sa console de jeux


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2009)

Pour faire plaisir à Fab'Fab : Camille récompensée aux Victoires de la musique   


/là, c'est le mode "ou pas"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

L'armée belge ne sera finalement pas privée d'alcool





.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Porn in the USA: Conservatives are biggest consumers


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

La Poste en grève 3 jours en Belgique et merte .


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour faire plaisir à Fab'Fab : Camille récompensée aux Victoires de la musique
> 
> 
> /là, c'est le mode "ou pas"









et pour ne pas floudre

Les barbus sont de plus en plus cons... :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>


 
Ah, je savais bien que tu apprécierais à sa juste valeur


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu veux de la skunk ?



Si c'est pour la bonne cause...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2009)

Christian Paul: la « chasse aux pirates », une fable archaïque.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2009)

Crottes de chiens : la piste génétique pour retrouver les maitres


D' un simple point de vue rentablilité (cout d'une analyse ADN versus montant de l'amende non perçue), je me demande si ça vaut le coup.
Quant au reste, je n'aurai qu'un mot : Blob !


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Bientôt régine trésorière de l'UhhhAimePet.
Et Céline Dion, porte parole.
Gilbert Montagné et David Douillet intègrent la direction de l'UMP.


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bientôt régine trésorière de l'UhhhAimePet.
> Et Céline Dion, porte parole.
> Gilbert Montagné et David Douillet intègrent la direction de l'UMP.



J'ai toujours dit que l'UMP manquait d'un visionnaire...

*rire grinçant*

Mes bras m'en tombent. Par conséquent, je tape ce message avec le nez.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Ziane Hasseni, organisateur présumé de lassassinat en avril 1987 à Paris du porte parole de l'opposition algérienne, Ali Mécili, voit son controle judiciaire levé, et peut rentrer en Algérie.

"Cet épisode pourrait prêter à rire sil ne sagissait du meurtre en France, sur ordre des services secrets algériens, dun avocat français, véritable cheville ouvrière de lopposition algérienne démocratique. Il prouve que face aux pressions des autorités algériennes, Paris finit toujours par céder."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Christian Paul: la « chasse aux pirates », une fable archaïque.


En fait, quand on y réfléchit bien, cette loi imbécile est un service rendu aux amateurs de téléchargement illégaux car elle va les inciter à agir de façon moins voyante en recourant plus massivement aux moyens déjà évoqués (je pense en particulier au piratage de connexion wi-fi), qui pour certains sont au moins aussi illégaux  que le téléchargement contre lequel cette loi prétend lutter.
Ca aura le même effet que la prohibition qui avait la fortune de la pègre.

Bravo les cons Sarko, Albanel...


----------



## rizoto (3 Mars 2009)

Pendant ce temps, les Tiberi jouent gros ...


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mars 2009)

Une carte postale arrive à destination 44ans plus tard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une carte postale arrive à destination 44ans plus tard.





> «C'est incroyable de recevoir une carte postale 44 ans après, surtout quand on s'appelle Schnell!»



Heureusement qu'elle ne s'appelle pas "Zart" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une carte postale arrive à destination 44ans plus tard.


Mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une carte postale arrive à destination 44ans plus tard.



Au lieu de "La Poste et la rapidité", j'aurais titré "La Poste et son rôle de service public"... qui met un point d'honneur à acheminer les lettres à destination, même 44 ans après. Je suis prêt à parier que peu d'entreprises privées seraient prêtes à en faire autant... 

Mais ce n'est sûrement qu'une vue de l'esprit...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Les pets de mollusques réchauffent le climat


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mars 2009)

Loi antipiratage: vers le filtrage des moteurs de recherche.

...ça commence à me gonfler...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Loi antipiratage: vers le filtrage des moteurs de recherche.
> 
> ...ça commence à me gonfler...


Et comment ils vont faire pour tripatouiller le moteur de recherche de Google ? Ils sont vraiment plus cons que cons.  :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (3 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ...ça commence à me gonfler...



Me suis fait la même remarque en lisant la news...



iDuck a dit:


> Et comment ils vont faire pour tripatouiller le moteur de recherche de Google ? Ils sont vraiment plus cons que cons.  :mouais:



Chaque jour une idee un peu plus debile ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Me suis fait la même remarque en lisant la news...
> 
> 
> 
> Chaque jour une idee un peu plus debile ...


Et comme la connerie est un gouffre sans fond (comme le blob), ils peuvent s'enfoncer indéfiniment.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Bouger peu fait déjà grossir dès la naissance.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mars 2009)

Des députés UMP veulent corriger le projet de loi antipiratage.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bientôt régine trésorière de l'UhhhAimePet.
> Et Céline Dion, porte parole.ction-de-l-ump"]Gilbert Montagné et David Douillet intègrent la direction de l'UMP[/URL].




Moi je trouve trouve ça bien (là tu la joues journaliste à dire "la direction" sans mettre le moindre détail) : 



> Gilbert Montagné, non-voyant, se verrait confier le secrétariat national au handicap. Le champion olympique de judo occuperait pour sa part celui des sports



Des mecs qui sont concernés et qui connaissent beaucoup mieux leurs sujets que des politiques seront mieux à même et moins intéressés que les autres rapaces de l'ump... 
Ensuite, le côté people... :sleep:



l'écrieur a dit:


> Bientôt régine trésorière de l'UhhhAimePet.
> Et Céline Dion, porte parole.



Je suis absolument pas d'accord, les deux peoples sont mis à des secrétariats qui leurs correspondent, tu fais des raccourcis assez facile...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck

C'est bien : il y a encore des personnes un tant soit peu sensées à l'UMP. Dommage : elles ne seront pas entendu et leur amendement finira aux oubliettes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin

Personne ne conteste que Douillet et Montagné aient quelque légitimité à s'exprimer sur les sujets dont ils vont s'occuper. Mais de là à atterrir à la direction d'un parti, surtout Montagné dont l'engagement en politique est récent, il ne faut pas exagérer.

Ces nominations ne sont qu'une opération de com d'un ridicule achevé. Les ravages de la peoplisation de la vie politique.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi je trouve trouve ça bien (là tu la joues journaliste à dire "la direction" sans mettre le moindre détail) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais ils y connaissent quelque chose, aux fonctions politiques d'un parti de gouvernement ? 

Faudrait peut-être laisser le politique aux gens capables...


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être laisser le politique aux gens capables...


D'en faire un métier ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> D'en faire un métier ?!...



Voilà.
Héhé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

julrou

Le politique, ça s'apprend (comme le blob). Mais ça prend du temps.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> julrou
> 
> Le politique, ça s'apprend (comme le blob). Mais ça prend du temps.



Ouais, exact. 
Et il vaut mieux pas y aller à l'aveugle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être laisser le politique aux gens capables...



Les gens capables sont trop malins et ont trop le sens des valeurs pour faire de la politique, ils laissent ça aux imbéciles !


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les gens capables sont trop malins et ont trop le sens des valeurs pour faire de la politique, ils laissent ça aux imbéciles !



Ben voyons...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais ils y connaissent quelque chose, aux fonctions politiques d'un parti de gouvernement ?
> 
> Faudrait peut-être laisser le politique aux gens capables...





Au moins ils feront plus ce qu'ils peuvent que d'autres pourris...

Après, que ça soit de la com' minable, si ils en sont là à l'ump ça veut tout dire ; puis ils sont pas non plus à des fonctions primaires, et si ils connaissent pas le métier comme les vrais pourris, au moins ils essairont certainement de faire autre chose que se goinfrer, c'est toujours ça...

Je dit pas qu'ils feront des merveilles, mais au delà de l'aspect médiatique, je préfères voir Montagné à ce poste que des mecs du type de Hortefeux ou J. Lang qui sont l'apogée du parasite intéressé...


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ils essairont certainement de faire autre chose que se goinfrer, c'est toujours ça...



Crois ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben voyons...



Toi, tu finiras comme Hollande : avec une teinture trop foncée pour ton teint


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Crois ça...





Bon, t'as fini de faire ton cynique alors que t'es aussi naïf que les autres concernant ton parti ? 




> Au lieu de "La Poste et la rapidité", j'aurais titré "La Poste et son rôle de service public"... qui met un point d'honneur à acheminer les lettres à destination, même 44 ans après.



C'est incroyable de lire ce genre de conneries... Ils sont mieux que les autres parce que ils ont 44 ans de retard et qu'ils ont le courage de l'acheminer quand même ?



> Je suis prêt à parier que peu d'entreprises privées seraient prêtes à en faire autant...



Le jour où ta banque aura 5ans de retard pour un truc important ta va me dire que tu la féliciteras d'avoir quand même fait son boulot au bout de 5 ans de retard ?

Faudrait songer à enlever tes uillères...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mobyduck
> 
> C'est bien : il y a encore des personnes un tant soit peu sensées à l'UMP. Dommage : elles ne seront pas entendu et leur amendement finira aux oubliettes.



Pas tous je pense, le contrôle des données par la CNIL sera probablement conservé du fait des risques de censure par le conseil constitutionnel...m'enfin en verra bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin

Pour ce qui est des parasites intéressés, la liste est hélas très longue.

Pour le reste, je ne nie pas qu'un type comme Montagné soit plein de bonne volonté et ait plus envie de bien faire qu'un certain nombre de politiques. Mais que connaît-il du monde politique pour la pratiquer à ce niveau là ?

Contrairement à ce que pense Pascal77, tu n'es pas un imbécile et tu n'as pas moins de valeurs qu'un autre. Mais tu as intérêt à savoir où tu mets les pieds et ne pas confondre le monde politique avec "L'île aux enfants".

Donc, quand tu es un néophyte comme l'est Montagné (et comme je le suis moi-même), cela suppose que tu prennes le temps de connaître ce monde et que tu ne grilles pas les étapes.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Mars 2009)

Je suis d'accord ; mais ça peut pas être pire qu'un ancien d'extrême droite au ministère de l'immigration comme choix non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Personne ne conteste que Douillet et *Montagné aient quelque légitimité à s'exprimer sur les sujets dont ils vont s'occuper*. Mais de là à atterrir à la direction d'un parti, surtout Montagné dont l'engagement en politique est récent, il ne faut pas exagérer


Pour Montagné c'est un point de vue


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> *Contrairement à ce que pense Pascal77*, tu n'es pas un imbécile et tu n'as pas moins de valeurs qu'un autre.



Dis donc, mon canard, t'as lu mes pensées dans ta soupière de cristal, ou quoi ? :mouais: À Moins que Julrou15 ne soit le pseudo d'Albanel ou d'un quelconque Riester, rien dans mon propos ne laisse supposer que je le prenne pour un imbécile, ce qui n'est pas le cas, même si je trouve qu'il souffre plus que moi de la naïveté qu'il m'attribue. :hein:

Et en plus, c'est Pascalespace77, je te prie


----------



## kuep (3 Mars 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxVsE-weTNE


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une carte postale arrive à destination 44ans plus tard.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Au lieu de "La Poste et la rapidité", j'aurais titré "La Poste et son rôle de service public"... qui met un point d'honneur à acheminer les lettres à destination, même 44 ans après. Je suis prêt à parier que peu d'entreprises privées seraient prêtes à en faire autant...
> 
> Mais ce n'est sûrement qu'une vue de l'esprit...



Autant l'anecdote de Craquounette est amusante  , autant la réaction de notre révolutionnaire à deux balles frise la démagogie de bas étage 

44 après, t'appelles çà un *point d'honneur* ? 

T'aurais pas oublié les 1,5 millions de colis perdus chaque année par une entreprise au service du public ? Je suis prêt à parier qu'une entreprise privée faisant la même chose n'y survivrait pas 

Mais ce n'est sûrement qu'une vue de l'esprit...


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, t'as fini de faire ton cynique alors que t'es aussi naïf que les autres concernant ton parti ?



MON parti ?
Et je suis de quel parti exactement ? 




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est incroyable de lire ce genre de conneries... Ils sont mieux que les autres parce que ils ont 44 ans de retard et qu'ils ont le courage de l'acheminer quand même ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voyons...
La Poste est un service public (plus pour longtemps au train où c'est parti...), et elle a le devoir de faire son service public. C'est le moins que l'on puisse attendre d'une entreprise payée par l'Etat. Je ne pense pas avoir des oeillères si immenses en disant qu'il n'en ai pas de même pour une entreprise privée, non ?

Après, la comparaison avec les banques, bravo le rapport hein... 
Le jour où la banque sera un service public, on sera dans un Etat socialiste... :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'aurais pas oublié les 1,5 millions de colis perdus chaque année par une entreprise au service du public ? Je suis prêt à parier qu'une entreprise privée faisant la même chose n'y survivrait pas
> 
> Mais ce n'est sûrement qu'une vue de l'esprit...



Mais tu as raison, elle n'y survivrait pas : encore heureux ! 


Mais j'ai remarqué quelque chose, quand même, que je trouve marrant : ceux qui critiquent le service public postal sont les premiers à gueuler quand ils n'ont pas leur courrier lors de grèves ou autre... C'est si important que ça, alors, le service public ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

et où as-tu vu que je critiquais le service public ? je ne faisais que mettre en évidence ton manque d'objectivité flagrant  

t'as activé le mode _jptk_ ?


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> et où as-tu vu que je critiquais le service public ? je ne faisais que mettre en évidence ton manque d'objectivité flagrant
> 
> t'as activé le mode _jptk_ ?



Je ne parlais pas spécialement, mais des gens (des cons) en général.  

Quand aux colis perdus, s'il y a un numéro (donc sur l'immense majorité des colis de la Poste), il est identifiable et _traçable_.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Quand aux colis perdus, s'il y a un numéro (donc sur l'immense majorité des colis de la Poste), il est identifiable et _traçable_.



Oui, mais çà reste une belle théorie ; la réalité est plutôt "colis pris en charge dans notre réseau"... sans plus alors que çà fait 3 jours que le destinataire l'a reçu. Mais bon, tant qu'il n'est pas perdu :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Au fait, tu veux faire quoi comme métier quand tu seras grand ? Fonctionnaire ?


----------



## golf (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> MON parti ?
> Et je suis de quel parti exactement ?




Parti de rien pour arriver nulle part ©®


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mars 2009)

Et bien... si j'avais pensé qu'un titre tapé en vitesse avec 39°C de fièvre ferait autant débat 

L'histoire du N° des colis tu marques dommage julrou15, je suis entièrement d'accord avec gKatarn. "colis pris en charge dans le réseau", ça te fait une belle jambe quand tu attends du matos pour 500 euro, autant te dire que l'expéditeur flippe quand au bout d'une semaine tu n'as toujours rien reçu et que l'on t'avait promis une arrivée en 3 jours...
Le N° sur le paquet ne sert à rien quand tu reçois un paquet vide... Le N° ne sert à rien quand le paquet arrive ouvert, déchiqueté etc etc...

J'ai vécu ces 3 cas et le N° ne m'a été d'aucun secours 

Mais oui, je reconnais que la Poste, ou plutôt certains facteurs devrais-je dire, font du bon job. Un exemple : j'ai reçu il y a qques années de ça une lettre avec comme adresse : 

Mon prénom
A côté du kiosque, maison avec des volets verts
Le nom de mon village


----------



## jugnin (3 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien... si j'avais pensé qu'un titre tapé en vitesse avec 39°C de fièvre ferait autant débat
> 
> L'histoire du N° des colis tu marques dommage julrou15, je suis entièrement d'accord avec gKatarn. "colis pris en charge dans le réseau", ça te fait une belle jambe quand tu attends du matos pour 500 euro, autant te dire que l'expéditeur flippe quand au bout d'une semaine tu n'as toujours rien reçu et que l'on t'avait promis une arrivée en 3 jours...
> Le N° sur le paquet ne sert à rien quand tu reçois un paquet vide... Le N° ne sert à rien quand le paquet arrive ouvert, déchiqueté etc etc...
> ...



_"Mon prénom"_ et _"Le nom de mon village"_, ça fait pas lourd, en effet.

Demain, je vais t'envoyer une lettre où j'indiquerai_ "par là-bas"_, tiens. On va voir ce qu'il vaut, l'facteur.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

golf a dit:


> Parti de rien pour arriver nulle part ©®



Humoriste ?... :sleep:



Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien... si j'avais pensé qu'un titre tapé en vitesse avec 39°C de fièvre ferait autant débat
> 
> L'histoire du N° des colis tu marques dommage julrou15, je suis entièrement d'accord avec gKatarn. "colis pris en charge dans le réseau", ça te fait une belle jambe quand tu attends du matos pour 500 euro, autant te dire que l'expéditeur flippe quand au bout d'une semaine tu n'as toujours rien reçu et que l'on t'avait promis une arrivée en 3 jours...
> Le N° sur le paquet ne sert à rien quand tu reçois un paquet vide... Le N° ne sert à rien quand le paquet arrive ouvert, déchiqueté etc etc...
> ...



Quand un colissimo arrive avec plus de deux jours de retard, et si ce n'est pas de la faute de l'expéditeur (par exemple : mauvais code postal, donc FD), tu es en droit de demander une indemnisation. 



Craquounette a dit:


> Mais oui, je reconnais que la Poste, ou plutôt certains facteurs devrais-je dire, font du bon job. Un exemple : j'ai reçu il y a qques années de ça une lettre avec comme adresse :
> 
> Mon prénom
> A côté du kiosque, maison avec des volets verts
> Le nom de mon village



Excellent !...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> on sera dans un Etat socialiste... :love:



Ah oué, t'en frétilles déjà hein ? Tu l'attends ton "_grand soir_" ?


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah oué, t'en frétilles déjà hein ? Tu l'attends ton "_grand soir_" ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Autant l'anecdote de Craquounette est amusante  , autant la réaction de notre révolutionnaire à deux balles frise la démagogie de bas étage
> 
> 44 après, t'appelles çà un *point d'honneur* ?
> 
> ...



Euh j'veux pas relancer sur le sujet, mais au cas ou vous n'auriez pas bien lu le lien de craquounette, il s'agit de la poste... suisse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

HADOPI, mon amie, qui es-tu ? par Maître Eolas


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> HADOPI, mon amie, qui es-tu ? par Maître Eolas



Toujours plein de verve, maitre Eolas : 
_En effet, le premier ayant été inefficace, on va utiliser à nouveau la même méthode inefficace pour voir si cette fois, par hasard, elle ne serait pas devenue efficace. C'est directement inspiré de la technique utilisée pour réduire le chômage en France ces trente dernières années._

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Sarkozy et Dati reçoivent une balle de 9 mm.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> HADOPI, mon amie, qui es-tu ? par Maître Eolas



_«Détail amusant (si on a comme moi un sens de l'humour pervers) : cette recommandation par voie électronique ne divulgue pas les contenus des éléments téléchargés ou mis à disposition. Ce qui donne à peu près ça :   

 (voix d'outre-tombe) : JE SUIS LA HADPI ET JE SAIS CE QUE TU AS FAIT ! Enfin, toi ou quelqu'un d'autre, ça je sais pas. Mais ce que quelqu'un a fait, je le sais. 
 Et c'est quoi ?
 TU LE SAIS.
 Heu, non, d'où ma question.
 JE NE TE LE DIRAI PAS MAIS SACHE QUE JE SAIS CE QUE QUELQU'UN A FAIT. NE REFAIS PAS CE QUE TU NE SAIS PAS QUE QUELQU'UN A FAIT, SINON JE FERAI EN SORTE QUE CE SOIT BIEN FAIT POUR TOI.

Je sens qu'on va bien rigoler avec cette loi.»_

Ce passage est magnifique.      :love:


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2009)

ce fût un fake 



iDuck a dit:


> A 5 ans, il poignarde sa soeur parce qu'elle ne veut pas lui prêter sa console de jeux



et ça, nettement moins drôle..déjà qu'au départ :hein: (pour rappel, c'est le gamin de 5 ans qui était "accusé")


----------



## rizoto (4 Mars 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce fût un fake
> 
> 
> 
> et ça, nettement moins drôle..déjà qu'au départ :hein: (pour rappel, c'est le gamin de 5 ans qui était "accusé")



Hier c'etait deja la faute aux jeux video....


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Hier c'etait deja la faute aux jeux video....



reste à savoir si la mère est fan de jeux vidéo :mouais::rose:


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2009)

particulièrement glauque&#8230; Pauvres gamins :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je suis d'accord ; mais ça peut pas être pire qu'un ancien d'extrême droite au ministère de l'immigration comme choix non ?


C'est sûr. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, mon canard, t'as lu mes pensées dans ta soupière de cristal, ou quoi ? :mouais: À Moins que Julrou15 ne soit le pseudo d'Albanel ou d'un quelconque Riester, rien dans mon propos ne laisse supposer que je le prenne pour un imbécile, ce qui n'est pas le cas, même si je trouve qu'il souffre plus que moi de la naïveté qu'il m'attribue. :hein:
> 
> Et en plus, c'est Pascalespace77, je te prie


Je ne dis pas que tu prends julrou pour un imbécile mais on peut aussi être malin, capable, avoir des valeurs et faire de la politique. Mais comme dit précédemment, il ne faut pas être naïf et confondre le monde politique avec "L'île aux enfants". Parce que ça, entre nous, c'est très con.

D'un autre côté, tu peux très bien agir sans t'engager dans un parti politique.

Pour le Pascalespace77, désolé. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> on peut aussi être malin, capable, avoir des valeurs et faire de la politique.



Ça se contredit, ton affirmation :

- Si on est vraiment malin, on sait que le vrai pouvoir,n'est pas entre les mains des politiciens, donc on ne fait pas de politique !

- Si on a des valeurs, là, il y a une nuance : Soit on ne fait pas de politique parce qu'on est malin, soit on en fait parce qu'on n'est pas malin, mais sans aucune chance de parvenir à quelque résultat que ce soit quant-à ces valeurs !

Réussir en politique sans fouler ses valeurs aux pieds, c'est aussi utopique que de rêver que tous les dirigeants de la planète deviennent philanthropes 

Bon, pour Pascalespace77, je serais magnanime, je ne te bannis pas


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Euh j'veux pas relancer sur le sujet, mais au cas ou vous n'auriez pas bien lu le lien de craquounette, il s'agit de la poste... suisse


 

Bah si, j'avais bien lu : c'est juste l'incarnation de Besancenot sur les forum Macg qui nous bassine


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Mais oui, je reconnais que la Poste, ou plutôt certains facteurs devrais-je dire, font du bon job. Un exemple : j'ai reçu il y a qques années de ça une lettre avec comme adresse :
> 
> Mon prénom
> A côté du kiosque, maison avec des volets verts
> Le nom de mon village



J'en avais eu une comme ça.
Avec mon prénom et mon nom et juste
"Paris" comme adresse 

Elle a pas mis 45 ans à arriver.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bah si, j'avais bien lu : c'est juste l'incarnation de Besancenot sur les forum Macg qui nous bassine



là d'un coup je viens d'imaginer Besancenot gamin.
Pitain, ça devait être le môme qui dit toujours non, qui tape du pied, se roule par terre de colère et que t'as envie de baffer...


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça se contredit, ton affirmation :
> 
> - Si on est vraiment malin, on sait que le vrai pouvoir,n'est pas entre les mains des politiciens, donc on ne fait pas de politique !
> 
> ...



... assez désespérant de lire ce genre de chose. Non mais merde.

Edit : wep t'as raison, vaut mieux laisser croire que la politique c'est un truc de mafieux, et que seuls ceux dont on parle à la Télé ont une influence (ou pas) sur notre monde/pays/région/département/commune/chiotte. Tous pourris et la tête dans le cul à l'autruche. Alors autant j'aime moyen Julrou (pour pleins de bonnes et mauvaises raisons) autant je préfère voir ce type de comportement que voir étalé ce genre de constat amer qui ne sert qu'à une chose : faire rester les gens dans leur canapé au lieu d'aller voter.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> ... assez désespérant de lire ce genre de chose. Non mais merde.



ou pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> je préfère voir ce type de comportement que voir étalé ce genre de constat amer qui ne sert qu'à une chose : faire rester les gens dans leur canapé au lieu d'aller voter.



Aller voter ? Mais bien sûr, que je vais voter, mais je sais aussi que ça ne sert qu'à "éviter le pire" (des fois, parce qu'en ce moment &#8230; ), mais certainement pas à faire avancer les choses ! Pour ça, faudrait pouvoir choisir nos candidats, ce qui n'est pas le cas, tout est fermé, verrouillé, contrôlé, aucune chance de voir se présenter un jour l'idéal du canard à soupière, tout est fait par les tenants de la place pour lui barrer le passage, c'est même un des rares domaines où ils sont efficaces !

Non, tant que pour être élu, il ne faudra pas avoir la majorité des votants, et que les bulletins blancs ne feront pas partie de ceux ci, la démocratie en France restera confisquée au profit d'une caste d'apparatchicks, et voter signifiera toujours choisir entre Charybde et Scylla ! 

Mais ça ne m'empêchera pas de continuer à voter, quant à l'aspect "incitation", tu repasseras, si ils voulaient augmenter les taux de participation, il y a longtemps qu'on ne voterait plus le week-end, mais ils ont beau faire semblant de vouloir plus de participation, en fait ils trouvent que c'est très bien comme ça, leurs militants (de tous bords) s'expriment et les autres ne viennent pas foutre la zone, ça les arrange ! Le jour où ils auront 60 ou 70% de bulletins blancs dans les urnes, je te dis pas dans quelle merde ils seront !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je suis d'accord ; mais ça peut pas être pire qu'un ancien d'extrême droite au ministère de l'immigration comme choix non ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça se contredit, ton affirmation :
> 
> - Si on est vraiment malin, on sait que le vrai pouvoir,n'est pas entre les mains des politiciens, donc on ne fait pas de politique !
> 
> ...


La politique n'est qu'une façon parmi d'autres d'agir. Et en tout état de cause, il ne faut pas tout attendre du politique.
Et encore une fois, il y a d'autres façons d'agir. Il faut que les acteurs sur le terrain prennent les choses en main aussi. Et sans doute Montagné aurait-il été mieux inspiré de continuer à agir sur le terrain plutôt que de participer malgré lui à cette opération de com ridicule.

L'exemple type de cela est le combat contre le fichier Edvige. C''est la société civile (les milliers d'internautes qui se sont mobilisés) qui en est à l'origine du combat contre ce fichier et grâce à qui il a été modifié. Cependant, ce combat a été relayé par des politiques (dont François Bayrou et Corinne Lepage), qui ont apporté leur pierre à l'édifice. Et je ne pense pas que cela ait été inutile.

Pour le reste, pour prendre mon cas personnel, je n'ai pas attendu Bayrou ou le MoDem pour croire et défendre les idées et valeurs que je défends aujourd'hui. Mais j'ai trouvé dans Bayrou et le MoDem une incarnation de l'offre politique que jusqu'alors je n'avais trouvé dans aucune des offres politiques existantes, même l'ex-UDF. Je me reconnais totalement dans cette offre politique, au point d'avoir adhérer au MoDem.
Mais je ne suis pas naïf ou idiot et je sais très bien que Bayrou n'est pas un saint. Mais les autres non plus (et, quand je vois des comportements d'idolâtreries vis-à-vis de tel ou tel homme/femme politique, ça m'agace au plus haut point). Il me paraît seulement nettement préférable à tant d'autres. Et, même si je souhaite qu'il soit élu en 2012, je ne crois pas qu'il suffise de l'élire (ou d'élire un autre), pour que les choses changent. L'homme ou la femme providentielle n'existe pas.
Je pense par ailleurs très bien savoir où j'ai mis les pieds en adhérant au MoDem et je reste malgré tout méfiant (je ne suis pas né de la dernière pluie) et surtout totalement libre.


----------



## Chang (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et, même si je souhaite qu'il soit élu en 2012, je ne crois pas qu'il suffise de l'élire (ou d'élire un autre), pour que les choses changent. L'homme ou la femme providentielle n'existe pas.



C'est le probleme qu'on a ... que des chiffes molles ... que des mous du calbut' ... a la rigueur Sarko il est energiseant, mais alors pas du tout dans les bons dossiers, c'est dommage.

Tant qu'on aura pas une veritable alternative a gauche et un veritable parti a droite, on aura toujours le FN en bordure du territoire tirant son epingle de la zizanie des autres ...

Ces derniers temps, pas mal de magazines ricains (Economist, Newsweek) tapent dans les gros titres socialos ("Nous sommes tous socialistes") et la France est prise en exemple pour la politique que les USA veulent mener a ce jour pour remonter la pente. La France a une image de pays de gauchistes avec le dimanche sans travail et les greves a repetition ...

Pendant ce temps la, notre President a la bonne idee de foncer en suivant toutes les directives qui peuvent nous foutre encore un peu plus dedans ... mais bon, typique d'une politique de droite aveugle ou on croit que l'Etat est le probleme avec son interventionisme et non l'incapacite manageriale ds cols blancs dans ces boites qui ont ete prevenues depuis des annees que le climat economique allait changer ... 


​


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> si ils voulaient augmenter les taux de participation, il y a longtemps qu'on ne voterait plus le week-end



Et donc, voter en pleine semaine, ce serait remédier au problème, peut-être ?  
Au moment ou une majorité de français travaille ? Hum ?...


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> et, quand je vois des comportements d'idolâtreries vis-à-vis de tel ou tel homme/femme politique, ça m'agace au plus haut point.



En même temps, la personne qui nous parle quand même très souvent de son candidat et flingue ses ennemis en permanence, c'est un peu toi, nan?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2009)

Yvos one point!


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

Nom d'un blob, Au boulot, tas d'feignants !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Nom d'un blob, Au boulot, tas d'feignants !



Oui, mais bon, en même temps, on en a déjà parlé, de cette machine à faire les devoirs (payante)


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

Au temps pour moi.

J'peux quand même te blobber ?
oui ?
merci 

Et pour pas floudre, une bonne (?) nouvelle :
Ce n'est pas la crise pour tout le monde


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2009)

Plein les bottes des taxes? Nan? Tant mieux, en voici une autre: Alain Suguenot veut rémunérer les artistes en taxant les FAI.

Perdu de recherche: L'Hadopi veut bien surréférencer l'offre légale dans les moteurs.

A la prochaine.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, la personne qui nous parle quand même très souvent de son candidat et flingue ses ennemis en permanence, c'est un peu toi, nan?


Moi, je ne suis pas béat d'admiration devant Bayrou et je ne prends pas tout ce qu'il dit pour argent comptant. Je vais toujours chercher d'autres sons de cloches pour voir s'il a raison ou pas. Car j'admets qu'il puisse se tromper.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Perdu de recherche: L'Hadopi veut bien surréférencer l'offre légale dans les moteurs.


Et ça va coûter combien cette plaisanterie ?


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> *Moi, je* ne suis pas béat d'admiration devant Bayrou et je ne prends pas tout ce qu'il dit pour argent comptant. Je vais toujours chercher d'autres sons de cloches pour voir s'il a raison ou pas. Car j'admets qu'il puisse se tromper.



Nous non plus, je te rassure


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

Un Ovni se crashe dans la cuisine d'une retraitée...


----------



## golf (4 Mars 2009)

Libé : Menaces de mort : un homme interpellé



> Un homme ... a été interpellé aujourdhui à Montpellier à son domicile dans le cadre de lenquête sur lenvoi de courriers, accompagnés dune balle, à Nicolas Sarkozy, des ministres et dautres personnalités principalement politiques.
> 
> Les enquêteurs ont procédé à linterpellation de cet homme, ..., a précisé la source selon laquelle lopération a été menée conjointement par la police criminelle parisienne, la PJ locale et la Sdat (Sous direction anti-terroriste).
> 
> ...




Rezba, tu as fait fort mais ils t'ont reconnu    



julrou 15 a dit:


> Humoriste ?... :sleep:


Nan, nan, visionnaire   :rateau: 



gKatarn a dit:


> Bah si, j'avais bien lu : c'est juste l'incarnation de Besancenot sur les forum Macg qui nous bassine



C'est vache pour l'homme de lettres çà


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2009)

golf a dit:


> Libé : Menaces de mort : un homme interpellé


Ca va encore être un anarcho-autonome d'ultra gauche...


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca va encore être un anarcho-autonome d'ultra gauche...



Boarf, ça pourrait être pire, il pourrait être corse 

Mais bon dans ces cas là, il suffisait de mettre ça sur le dos d'Yvan Colonna et hop ! Affaire classée.


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca va encore être un anarcho-autonome d'ultra gauche...



remarque, c'est peut-être quelqu'un de l'ultra modem


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ça va coûter combien cette plaisanterie ?



Aucune importance, c'est le contribuable qui paie...


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> quand tu es un néophyte comme l'est Montagné, cela suppose que tu prennes le temps de connaître ce monde et que tu ne grilles pas les étapes.



Qu'il le prenne bien le temps. Le plus possible. Comme ça, ça lui évitera de nous préparer un nouvel album...

Finalement, ça a du bon cette nomination


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Les Simpson ont 20 ans.


----------



## fedo (4 Mars 2009)

le César de la meilleure comédie a finalement été attribué: Rodez élimine le PSG en Coupe de France


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Carla Bruni prête à adopter, bonne chance mon papa.


----------



## boodou (5 Mars 2009)

Sont sympas les types qui sortent d'école de commerce ...
Un ancien élève de l'ESSEC a créé un site qui fait les devoirs de vos gamins ! Envoie ton intitulé, quelque soit la matière, et 48h plus tard tu reçois ta copie, rédigée par des étudiants ... Bien-sûr c'est un service payant ...
A l'heure du "travailler plus", bel exemple pour nos gamins. Le "gagner plus" quant à lui se porte bien, pour certains.
Intéressés ? : faismesdevoirs.com , tout simplement !
:mouais:


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Sont sympas les types qui sortent d'école de commerce ...
> Un ancien élève de l'ESSEC a créé un site qui fait les devoirs de vos gamins ! Envoie ton intitulé, quelque soit la matière, et 48h plus tard tu reçois ta copie, rédigée par des étudiants ... Bien-sûr c'est un service payant ...
> A l'heure du "travailler plus", bel exemple pour nos gamins. Le "gagner plus" quant à lui se porte bien, pour certains.
> Intéressés ? : faismesdevoirs.com , tout simplement !
> :mouais:



"_Sont sympas_", en effet! :mouais:

Mais ce ne sont pas les seuls.

"_Il n'y a pas que des étudiants en grandes écoles à rédiger les devoirs: sont aussi concernés beaucoup de profs qui ne le font pas bénévolement._"

Normal, ils se font discrets car leurs syndicats et le ministre concerné font du politiquement correct: "quelle horreur" !!!

Et je voudrais bien être certain que ces rémunérations sont, comme il se doit, déclarées à l'administration fiscale...

Comme quoi il existe des fonctionnaires qui "travaillent plus pour gagner plus"


----------



## fedo (5 Mars 2009)

la connerie recule en France, la liste blanche est oubliée
encore un effort et on oublie le reste du projet de loi.


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Mars 2009)

*Mince.*


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

Il pourrait pas s'occuper, je sais pas moi, de sa Rolex ou de sa femme ? Qu'il prenne des vacances. Qu'il démissionne. Qu'il dissolve l'Assemblée Nationale.
Mais qu'il arrête de nous les briser menu avec des avis sur tout ce qui ne le concerne pas 

je l'aime bien moi ce calendrier, je vais te l'acheter, deux gabarits pareils je les veux dans ma cuisine !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Il faut que tu t'achètes la poupée avec les épingles 

PS : Blob


----------



## Chang (5 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Il pourrait pas s'occuper, je sais pas moi, de sa Rolex ou de sa femme ? Qu'il prenne des vacances. Qu'il démissionne. Qu'il dissolve l'Assemblée Nationale.
> Mais qu'il arrête de nous les briser menu avec des avis sur tout ce qui ne le concerne pas
> 
> je l'aime bien moi ce calendrier, je vais te l'acheter, deux gabarits pareils je les veux dans ma cuisine !




C'est a dire que ca l'ennuie que les gens fassent ce quils veulent ... et on dirait quil a quelques problemes avec Radio France et le ton de certaines emissions ... pourtant a l'heure actuelle, on a grandement besoin de ces petites pointes d'impertinences.

Strauss Kahn a aussi mal reagi aux vannes de Guillon sur Inter ... dommage, on pourrait penser qu'a ce niveau d'exposition ils commencent a etre blinder mais au final  a etre dans leur bocal entoures de leur cour respective, les personalites n'ont qu'une vision tres reduite de leur impact sur le quotidien.


----------



## fedo (5 Mars 2009)

des digressions bien futiles quand la nature a failli redessiner la géographie un bon coup lundi dernier:affraid::casse:


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2009)

Bon, de deux choses l&#8217;une : vous réglez vos compte ailleurs et j&#8217;efface ; vous continuez ici et j&#8217;efface&#8230; pour commencer


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mars 2009)

Riposte graduée: 180 000 abonnements suspendus chaque année.

Le rapporteur du projet de loi Création et Internet en interview.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Tournée d'adieu pour Michael Jackson.


----------



## Bassman (5 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Sont sympas les types qui sortent d'école de commerce ...
> Un ancien élève de l'ESSEC a créé un site qui fait les devoirs de vos gamins ! Envoie ton intitulé, quelque soit la matière, et 48h plus tard tu reçois ta copie, rédigée par des étudiants ... Bien-sûr c'est un service payant ...
> A l'heure du "travailler plus", bel exemple pour nos gamins. Le "gagner plus" quant à lui se porte bien, pour certains.
> Intéressés ? : faismesdevoirs.com , tout simplement !
> :mouais:



C'est tout bonnement scandaleux ce procédé. Je lui ferais bien bouffer son ordinateur au trou d'balle qui a eu cette idée. Abruti


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est tout bonnement scandaleux ce procédé. Je lui ferais bien bouffer son ordinateur au trou d'balle qui a eu cette idée. Abruti


Bien d'accord. J'aurais du avoir cette idée avant lui.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, de deux choses lune : vous réglez vos compte ailleurs et jefface ; vous continuez ici et jefface pour commencer



T'es trop rapide pour les coups de balai : j'ai pas eu le temps de lire les posts après le mien


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est tout bonnement scandaleux ce procédé. Je lui ferais bien bouffer son ordinateur au trou d'balle qui a eu cette idée. Abruti



Il a du faire une étude de marché et pensé qu'il "tenait" qq chose


----------



## Bassman (5 Mars 2009)

Je vois déjà l'argumentaire : "si y'a des cons pour acheter&#8230;" 

Le genre de truc qui me fait gerber.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2009)

Spécial dédicace :
La nouvelle muse d'Iggy Pop s'appelle Michel Houellebecq


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je vois déjà l'argumentaire : "si y'a des cons pour acheter"


 
Sans doute qq chose comme çà


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Les objets de Gandhi adjugés pour 1,8 million de dollars, il doit être content :rateau:.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le rapporteur du projet de loi Création et Internet en interview.





> Ce texte est d'abord le résultat d'un large consensus entre les différents acteurs issus du monde de l'Internet, de la culture et des télécommunications.


Ceux financièrement intéressés par l'affaire.



> Les FAI sont un maillon essentiel du projet de loi


Ben ouais : c'est eux qui vont faire justice, à la place de la justice elle-même.



> Concrètement, la grande masse du piratage sera désormais traitée de manière pédagogique et préventive, et non plus de manière pénale et répressive.


Ah ? Parce que couper une connexion Internet n'est pas un acte répressif ?

Et il faudra dire ça à Frédéric Lefebvre qui compare ceux qui téléchargent illégalement à des dealers.



> D'autre part, l'objectif des pouvoirs publics est aussi de créer un cadre réglementaire qui incite au développement de l'offre légale attractive pour le consommateur. De nouveaux modèles économiques, qu'ils soient gratuits ou payants sont en train d'émerger, il faut donc favoriser leur développement pour changer les habitudes des internautes.


L'iTunes Store s'est développé sans leur loi à la con et le principe de vase communicant qu'elle prétend instaurer (entre le téléchargement légal et le téléchargement illégal) ne marchera pas.
Si les offres légales sont attrayantes, les gens iront dessus et seront moins tentés de se procurer les oeuvres illégalement. Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec une quelconque crainte de sanction (d'autant plus que l'obstacle peut être facilement contourné).



> Il faut être réaliste. Bien sûr qu'il existera toujours des possibilités techniques pour contourner le droit. Le texte Création et Internet n'a pas pour objectif d'éradiquer le téléchargement illégal et de mettre en place une surveillance généralisée des réseaux


Alors pourquoi faire cette loi stupide ?



> L'abandon des mesures anti-copie est indispensable pour l'achat au titre, à partir du moment où l'internaute devient propriétaire du titre de musique qu'il acheté sur une plateforme légale.


Et ça ne le gêne pas que les systèmes de sécurisation de connexion Internet qui vont être mis en place (et payants) ne soient pas interopérables (Windows, Mac, Linux) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je vois déjà l'argumentaire : "si y'a des cons pour acheter"
> 
> Le genre de truc qui me fait gerber.


Malheureusement, il y aura des "cons" pour acheter.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Sont sympas les types qui sortent d'école de commerce ...
> Un ancien élève de l'ESSEC a créé un site qui fait les devoirs de vos gamins ! Envoie ton intitulé, quelque soit la matière, et 48h plus tard tu reçois ta copie, rédigée par des étudiants ... Bien-sûr c'est un service payant ...
> A l'heure du "travailler plus", bel exemple pour nos gamins. Le "gagner plus" quant à lui se porte bien, pour certains.
> Intéressés ? : faismesdevoirs.com , tout simplement !
> :mouais:



Et hop!Un site blacklisté sur l'ordi de ma fille.
Merci ContentBarrier!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> des digressions bien futiles quand la nature a failli redessiner la géographie un bon coup lundi dernier:affraid::casse:


Murde! Encore raté!


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et hop!Un site blacklisté sur l'ordi de ma fille.
> Merci ContentBarrier!


 
Supprime-lui l'argent de poche qu'elle fasse ses devoirs au lieu de les faire faire   

En plus, tu fais des économies en ces temps de crise


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2009)

Loi antipiratage: l'UMP lance l'engrenage du filtrage des sites.

Loi antipiratage: l'outil de sécurisation, le masque du filtrage.

China Land n'est plus très loin, allez les gars, encore un petit effort.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Mgr Vingt-Trois élu "macho de l'année .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mgr Vingt-Trois élu "macho de l'année .


Et le prince Charles "Homme le mieux habillé de l'année".


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

La bonne blague :modo:.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2009)

Le cannibale de l'autocar déclaré irresponsable

_Un juge canadien a estimé que Vince Li, accusé d'avoir *décapité et mangé* en partie son voisin d'autocar était irresponsable, parce qu'il souffrait de troubles mentaux. L'homme avait déclaré avoir *agi sur ordre de Dieu*._


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Mouais, mouais, mouais...





Mobyduck a dit:


> Loi antipiratage: l'UMP lance l'engrenage du filtrage des sites.
> 
> Loi antipiratage: l'outil de sécurisation, le masque du filtrage.
> 
> China Land n'est plus très loin, allez les gars, encore un petit effort.


Tout va s'arranger...


----------



## fedo (7 Mars 2009)

parfois votre pseudonyme en dit long sur votre personnalité...


----------



## richard-deux (7 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et hop!Un site blacklisté sur l'ordi de ma fille.
> Merci ContentBarrier!



Le site FaisMesDevoirs.com a fermé vendredi.

Durée de vie 1 jour.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Américains et Russes pressent le bouton de la détente.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le site FaisMesDevoirs.com a fermé vendredi.





> Mais désormais, l'équipe tient à présenter toutes ses excuses, ayant réalisé jeudi "à quel point ce site va à l'encontre de nos propres valeurs".


Ah bon ? ils ne s'en sont pas rendu compte avant ? 


> Nous souhaitons faire en sorte que les générations futures soient meilleures que les précédentes et FaisMesDevoirs.com ne pourra en rien y contribuer.


Voir ci-dessus bis


> on aurait sans doute des milliers de clients, des millions de commandes, des millions d'euros mais à quel prix.


En clair, on n'aurait pas pu satisfaire la demande, donc on se refait une virginité en se donnant de beaux pretextes pour arrêter


> "On a choqué durant toute cette semaine une grande partie du pays, on tient à s'en excuser. Je pense très sincèrement en fin de compte que ça aurait été néfaste pour la société." AP


Et mes excuses sont vraiment sincères, si si, je vous jure, comment pouvez vous en douter ?

_La vérité est que mon but est atteint : tout le monde a parlé de moi, je suis connu partout, et mes prochaines idées se vendront comme des petits pains très cher.
_Tout ça n'est finalement qu'un magnifique coup de pub, le monsieur a tout compris aux cours d'HEC.


Ca m'débecte


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2009)

Le chocolat suisse, c'est pas bon !... 

:casse:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Mars 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le site FaisMesDevoirs.com a fermé vendredi.
> 
> Durée de vie 1 jour.



Ah. 

La journée commence bien.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Le chocolat suisse, c'est pas bon !...
> 
> :casse:



Et dire qu'elle était hier à Genève!!!!! 

Après il ne faudra pas qu'elle s'étonne si les USA n'obtiennent pas ce qu'ils veulent concernant le secret bancaire...


----------



## rizoto (7 Mars 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le site FaisMesDevoirs.com a fermé vendredi.
> 
> Durée de vie 1 jour.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah.
> 
> La journée commence bien.



Faut voir si tu crois a leur communiqué


----------



## Malkovitch (7 Mars 2009)

*FaisMesCorrections.com*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le site FaisMesDevoirs.com a fermé vendredi.
> 
> Durée de vie 1 jour.





Romuald a dit:


> _La vérité est que mon but est atteint : tout le monde a parlé de moi, je suis connu partout, et mes prochaines idées se vendront comme des petits pains très cher.
> _Tout ça n'est finalement qu'un magnifique coup de pub, le monsieur a tout compris aux cours d'HEC.
> 
> 
> Ca m'débecte



Le fondateur de Faismesdevoirs.com: "Je suis fier du coup marketing"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Ils en parlaient justement sur Cisco Dialog.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout va s'arranger...



C'est marrant, je suis même pas surpris. Un caillou de moins dans la chaussure du gouvernement et des lobbyistes de tous poils...

...reste à voir maintenant comment ils vont s'y prendre pour réussir à virer de nouveau l'amendement 138 fraichement ressuscité.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Josef Fritzl plaide coupable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2009)

Joydick: peut-on vraiment se masturber en jouant sur Atari? 



> Finalement la joydick n'est pas une intox, mais n'est pas encore complètement au point pour enfin assouvir les fantasmes primaires des geeks et, comme le dit Fluctuat, pour le moment il vaut mieux "une bonne copine pendant qu'on joue" plutôt que de compter sur cette invention prometteuse.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

24 heures de la vie *des femmes*

Bonne journée mesdemoiselles et mesdames du forum .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2009)

Le spyware imposé par l'Hadopi sera incompatible avec le logiciel libre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2009)

Accusé d'avoir piégé ses salariés pour les licencier


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Le Vatican contre les noms de domaine religieux.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2009)

Allez, le tango commence.

Acte 1: On apprend qu'Albanel va lancer sa campagne marketing auprès des députés via du spam massif, et dans le même temps que la Quadrature du Net se résume à _«cinq gus dans un garage qui font des mails à la chaîne »_. 

La réaction de la Quadrature à ses propos ne manque pas de piquant.

Acte 2: La dépêche où figurait la phrase pleine de considération du ministère à l'égare de la Quadrature est réécrite.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Ou pas

La Corée du Nord est prête « à combattre ».


----------



## fedo (9 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ou pas
> 
> La Corée du Nord est prête « à combattre ».



quel blagueur ce Kim Jong-il . c'était juste de la propagande électorale pour être:



> élu unanimement, grâce à une participation de 100 %, député de la circonscription militaire n° 333, un chiffre porte-bonheur en Corée.



tant de bienveillance à l'égard de son peuple fait plaisir à voir.

son père est mort mais il est toujours membre de l'"Assemblée populaire suprême".

une démocratie exemplaire, qui n'a pas peur de faire des sacrifices:



> Une famine a frappé le pays dans le milieu des années 1990, causant, selon des organisations humanitaires, la mort d'environ deux millions de personnes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le spyware imposé par l'Hadopi sera incompatible avec le logiciel libre



Hadopi et les mouchages filtrants sur les ordinateurs


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> quel blagueur ce Kim Jong-il . c'était juste de la propagande électorale pour être:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que l'on vienne pas nous faire croire par la suite que ce pays est une menace. Il n'y a RIEN en Coree du Nord ... Les messages pseudo-guerriers de KimJong truc la ... c'est de l'esbrouffe pour diplomate de seconde classe. 

Faut quand meme pas croire qu'un pays aussi petit que la Coree du Nord avec le manque de materiel, de technologies etc etc ne represente une quelconque menace. Faut arreter de lui faire sa pub a machin Jong Il la ...


[youtube]PenpeVaq8gM[/youtube]

:love:​


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Que l'on vienne pas nous faire croire par la suite que ce pays est une menace. Il n'y a RIEN en Coree du Nord ... Les messages pseudo-guerriers de KimJong truc la ... c'est de l'esbrouffe pour diplomate de seconde classe.
> 
> Faut quand meme pas croire qu'un pays aussi petit que la Coree du Nord avec le manque de materiel, de technologies etc etc ne represente une quelconque menace. Faut arreter de lui faire sa pub a machin Jong Il la ...



Bien d'accord avec ça...
Comme si les Etats-Unis et les pays européens bien-pensants et droits-de-l'hommistes n'avaient pas les forces armées nécessaires pour faire face à un petit pays de 120 000 km2 et de 23 millions d'habitants...


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec ça...



J'ai ptet dis une connerie alors ... !!??


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2009)

Il avait pas été question d'armes nucléaires, à son propos ? Parce que s'il est capable de rendre la Corée du sud inhabitable, ça risque de le faire prendre un peu plus au sérieux, nan ?


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai ptet dis une connerie alors ... !!??


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2009)

L'offre légale payante surréférencée dans les moteurs à la trappe.


----------



## fedo (9 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'offre légale payante surréférencée dans les moteurs à la trappe.



ce serait de la concurrence déloyale...
je vous raconte pas la bataille de chifonnier pour être numéro au ranking google



> Bien d'accord avec ça...
> Comme si les Etats-Unis et les pays européens bien-pensants et droits-de-l'hommistes n'avaient pas les forces armées nécessaires pour faire face à un petit pays de 120 000 km2 et de 23 millions d'habitants...



moi je renonce, le régime le plus abject de la planète, mais non Julrou pédale encore.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> moi je renonce, le régime le plus abject de la planète, mais non Julrou pédale encore.



Hé ! J'ai pas dis que ce n'était pas le plus abject... faut juste arrêter de nous péter les couilles avec ça alors que les pays les plus puissants de la planète ont les moyens de le maîtriser...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il avait pas été question d'armes nucléaires, à son propos ? Parce que s'il est capable de rendre la Corée du sud inhabitable, ça risque de le faire prendre un peu plus au sérieux, nan ?


Il me semble que oui.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)

La porte était ouverte (ou La déresponsabilisation des imbéciles)


----------



## boodou (9 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec ça...
> Comme si les Etats-Unis et les pays européens bien-pensants et _... bla bla .._.



Et toi tu fais partie des mal-pensants c'est ça l'idée ? :mouais: Va vivre au Soudan, ils t'attendent avec impatience ...


----------



## fedo (9 Mars 2009)

Arme nucléaire et missile balistique sont en développement en Corée du Nord (alors que la population crêve la dalle...).

dans le vocabulaire du régime du coréen, missile balistique = lanceur de satellite civil (ils ont déjà fait le coup en 1998), probablement un coup de Gérard Majax ou Sylvain Mirouf.

le 9 octobre 2006 la Coréen du Nord a déclaré avoir réalisé un essai nucléaire. l'explosion a été donné pour moins d'une kilotonne (ce qui prouve leur incapacité à enrichir l'uranium en grande quantité et à des niveaux de qualité militaire).

bref l'essai nucléaire le plus ridicule de l'histoire (il se pourrait qu'il ne soit pas nucléaire...).

en 1998 la Corée du Nord a balancé un missile balistique au-dessus du Japon sans prévenir (forcément c'est un casus belli), lequel a foiré (c'est bien ça qui fait peur aux japonais) pour aller s'abimer en mer bien plus près du Japon que prévu.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2009)

"Le téléphone sonne" sur France Inter de ce soir (09/03/09) est consacré au projet "Création et Internet"

On peut y contribuer via des questions ou commentaires internet


----------



## boodou (9 Mars 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> "Le téléphone sonne" sur France Inter de ce soir (09/03/09) est consacré au projet "Création et Internet"&#8230;
> 
> On peut y contribuer via des questions ou commentaires internet&#8230;



On espère que _Frédéric_ Lefebvre sera invité, il connaît tellement bien le sujet et nous éclaire toujours si judicieusement sur toutes ces questions ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Brésil: l'Eglise excommunie une femme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> On espère que Philippe Lefebvre sera invité, il connaît tellement bien le sujet et nous éclaire toujours si judicieusement sur toutes ces questions ...


Je pense que tu veux parler de Frédéric Lefebvre, grand spécialiste du web 2.0. 



gloup gloup a dit:


> Brésil: l'Eglise excommunie une femme


Ce genre de nouvelles me donne une envie furieuse d'aller voir le curé de mon village pour me faire excommunier. :mouais:


----------



## boodou (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je pense que tu veux parler de Frédéric Lefebvre, grand spécialiste du web 2.0.



Exactement , il est tellement insignifiant que j'en oublie son prénom !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce genre de nouvelles me donne une envie furieuse d'aller voir le curé de mon village pour me faire excommunier. :mouais:



Impossible, les canards ne sont pas excommuniables ! 



Cela dit, la mère étant une fillette de neuf ans non formée, ses jumeaux étaient de toute façon condamnés, et la mère n'avait quasiment aucune chance de survivre à l'accouchement. Ne pas l'avorter eut été dans ce cas de non assistance à personne en danger, quant à la position de l'évêque, elle est tout à fait assimilable à une incitation au meurtre !

Quant à l'aspect "loi de Dieu", il ne tient pas, il n'existe pas de loi de Dieu, juste des règles établies par ceux qui se sont auto-proclamés ses représentants sur terre, afin de mieux assujettir leurs contemporains.

Bien qu'athée, je le suis plus par absence de conviction que par conviction, mais il y a une chose dont je suis convaincu : si Dieu existait et voulait nous imposer sa loi, il le ferait lui même, et n'aurait pas besoin d'intermédiaires. On est omnipotent ou on ne l'est pas, hein ! Regardez le Doc, il n'a pas besoin de clergé, lui ! :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce genre de nouvelles me donne une envie furieuse d'aller voir le curé de mon village pour me faire excommunier. :mouais:


Tu veux avorter? :mouais:







:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Mais où va le monde :mouais:

Le corps dun bébé trouvé dans une benne en Allemagne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2009)

jpmiss

Franchement j'aurais du mal. 


COrentin

Et oui, c'est ça le progrès. Avant, quand on voulait se débarasser d'un enfant, on le confiait à un organisme compétent (en France la DDASS). Maintenant on le met à la poubelle ou au congélateur. Ça va plus vite et il y a moins de démarches à faire.  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2009)

jpmiss

Il manque un smiley :


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> COrentin
> 
> Et oui, c'est ça le progrès. Avant, quand on voulait se débarasser d'un enfant, on le confiait à un organisme compétent (en France la DDASS). Maintenant on le met à la poubelle ou au congélateur. Ça va plus vite et il y a moins de démarches à faire.  :mouais:


Ah mais pas du tout!
Avant on ne se débarrassait pas des enfants monsieur!

On les envoyait a la mine ça faisait toujours ça de gagné.


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> *Petit rappel tres interessant*



Voila, le gars est un fou furieux qui s'agite pour se faire remarquer. Sans oublier que la Chine est son allie donc il roucoule dans son palais ...

Malgre tout, la CdN reste un pays presque negligeable qui comme l'Iran, a tout interet (je parle de leur point de vue hein) a faire du bruit pour qu'on les laisse tranquille. Si l'Iran n'avait pas fait tout un foin avec le nucleaire, je pense que Bush y serait deja alle.

Pour la situation du nucleaire en CdN, il me semble bien presomptueux d'affirmer quoi que ce soit sachant que l'agence atomique n'est pas independante ... 

Si on en parlait moins, les pays concernes n'essaieraient pas de faire les coqs ... L'appelation Axe Du Mal n'a profite a personne sinon a l'administration Bush. 

Le probleme c'est que ne pas en parler c'est oublier que des populations souffrent sous l'ego demesure des tyrans.

Enfin, je ne sais pas si ca se trouve en dvd ou sur projection, mais il y a eu un reportage sur un americain qui y est reste apres la guerre et qui semble avoir une certaine liberte a y rester vivre. (ce lien en parle je crois, je ne peux pas l'ouvrir, connection pourrite). Une histoire curieuse et qui semble cacher pas mal de non-dits.


----------



## fedo (9 Mars 2009)

> Malgre tout, la CdN reste un pays presque negligeable qui comme l'Iran, a tout interet (je parle de leur point de vue hein) a faire du bruit pour qu'on les laisse tranquille. Si l'Iran n'avait pas fait tout un foin avec le nucleaire, je pense que Bush y serait deja alle.


différences de taille entre l'Iran et la CdN:

_ quand la CdN s'agite, c'est qu'elle a un problème, c'est un levier de négociation pour elle. Ca peut vouloir dire on veut plus de pétrole, de blé etc...
Mais la CdN veut l'arme nucléaire et c'est un régime proliférant (cf l'affaire Syrienne)

_ quand l'Iran s'agite c'est un réflexe nationaliste de la part du président iranien qui a beaucoup de mal avec les difficultés internes du pays. mais il n'est pas certain que l'Iran veuille assembler une arme nucléaire (mais simplement disposer des moyens pour le faire, un peu à la japonaise).

_ Bush n'a pas voulu attaquer l'Iran car nombres de personnes l'on avertit de l'inutilité d'une telle attaque par rapport à l'objectif de guerre. c'est de la diplomatie de la canonnière à la place (le truc qui marche le mieux contre un adversaire hostile en théorie, cf calmage de la Chine dans le Detroit de Formose en 1996) on envoie des batîments de guerre pour signifier qu'on est pas contents et qu'on est prêts. c'est de la dissuasion.

_l'Iran n'a pas l'arme nucléaire mais des missiles Sunburn russes, la seule chose que craignent les navires de l'US Navy.

_La Chine et la Corée du Sud ne veulent surtout pas se retrouver avec une réunification des 2 Corées. Ni la Corée du Sud, ni la Chine ne pourraient supporter les migrations massives de Coréens du Nord vers ces destinations. L'économie de la Corée du Sud n'est pas celle de feu la République Fédérale d'Allemagne, elle ne pourrait la supporter.

_la CdN craint l'humiliation du régime à un niveau sans précédent si elle lançait un missile balistique et que les missiles SM 3 de l'US Navy l'interceptaient.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2009)

Vu qu'effectivement la Chine est l'allié de la Corée du Nord, aucun pays occidental, si puissant soit-il, n'attaquera la Corée du Nord (sauf situation extrême) car pour diverses raisons, entre autres économiques, ils n'ont aucun intérêt à se brouiller avec les chinois (brouille qui ferait passer la fâcherie des chinois à l'encontre de Sarko au sujet du Dalaï-Lama pour une gentille taquinerie). Donc Kim Jong Il peut continuer à dormir sur ses deux oreilles.


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Bush n'a pas voulu attaquer l'Iran car nombres de personnes l'on avertit de l'inutilité d'une telle attaque par rapport à l'objectif de guerre. c'est de la diplomatie de la canonnière à la place.
> *
> Oui voila le tout c'est soit montrer son arsenal, soit faire croire que tu es desesperement capable de presser le bouton rouge ...
> 
> ...



Il me semble qu'une approche diplomatique differente serait plus interessante. Plutot que de s'agiter devant ces tyrans, on devrait plutot demander un peu plus de liberte pour leur peuple ... mais connaissant la Chine, ca braillerait pour que la communaute internationale arrete de s'occuper de ce qui se passe intra muros ... 

A l'heure actuelle le status quo est la solution la plus sage, au grand desarroi de la population sud coreenne ...

De meme, doit t'on condamner les entreprises qui y font des affaires ?


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2009)

Même pas voté que l'appel d'offres préliminaire de l'usine à gaz est publié...

...et pendant ce temps-là un député dépose des amendements anti-filtrage.


----------



## fedo (9 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Vu qu'effectivement la Chine est l'allié de la Corée du Nord, aucun pays occidental, si puissant soit-il, n'attaquera la Corée du Nord (sauf situation extrême) car pour diverses raisons, entre autres économiques, ils n'ont aucun intérêt à se brouiller avec les chinois (brouille qui ferait passer la fâcherie des chinois à l'encontre de Sarko au sujet du Dalaï-Lama pour une gentille taquinerie). Donc Kim Jong Il peut continuer à dormir sur ses deux oreilles.



personne ne veut attaquer la CdN, même Georges Bush a préféré l'option diplomatique.
c'est surtout le régime chinois qui a le plus à perdre dans l'histoire. voilà pourquoi ils font pression sur la CdN pour calmer le jeu depuis des années.



> *Tu ne pense pas que ce soit quand improbable que la CdN lance un missile ? En toute consideration, la replique ne se ferait pas attendre et tout serait perdu ...
> *



le CdN ne lancera pas de missile (c'est-à-dire une déclaration de guerre) contre le Japon ni Hawaii (si tant est qu'elle en soit capable) mais voudrait procéder à "un essai".
c'est clairement fait exprès pour énerver les japonais et briser l'élan des négociations à six (Russie, Chine, CdS, Japon, USA, Europe) qui la conduiront inexorablement vers une dénucléarisation et un démantellement balistique.
sans parler des revendications frontalières en mer et sur terre...



> *Cependant, une reunification ne veut pas dire flux migratoires. Il n'y a qu'a voir la Chine et ses visas internes (visas a duree limitee pour les residents du continent pour aller a Hong Kong, Macao et quasi impossibilite de se rendre a Taiwan)*.



rends toi à la frontière avec la CdN. tu verras, c'est très surveillé. la Chine a peur d'un afflut incontrolé de "pieds mouillés" nord coréens. pour eux la Chine est un eldorado.



> Il me semble qu'une approche diplomatique differente serait plus interessante. Plutot que de s'agiter devant ces tyrans, on devrait plutot demander un peu plus de liberte pour leur peuple ...



impossible en CdN, le régime exploserait. C'est un pays qui ne se suffit pas sur le plan alimentaire (euphémisme), situation très dangereuse pour un régime.

je doute qu'Obama mette la pression sur la CdN en envoyant ses bombardiers furtifs en CdS et au Japon comme a pu le faire Georges Bush.
Obama c'est le style Abraham Lincoln, éviter la force quand ce n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2009)

dès fois je me dis qu'il y a de grand fous géniaux : ils ont fabriqué leurs locomotive a vapeur ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Faîtes gaffe !

La diarrhée reste mortelle pour deux millions denfants.


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> dès fois je me dis qu'il y a de grand fous géniaux : ils ont fabriqué leurs locomotive a vapeur ! :love:



C'est con, c'est en Allemand !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Faîtes gaffe !
> 
> La diarrhée reste mortelle pour deux millions denfants.




'tain, à l'heure du p'tit déj, t'aurais pu te retenir !  

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2009)

Gigolo Suisse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gigolo Suisse...



Non non ! Web'O a un alibi ! :modo:


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non ! Web'O a un alibi ! :modo:


L'était à Genève ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> personne ne veut attaquer la CdN, même Georges Bush a préféré l'option diplomatique.


Je sais. Mais je disais ça en référence aux propos de julrou qui disait que les grandes puissances avaien les moyens de maîtriser la Corée du Nord.


----------



## Chang (10 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> rends toi à la frontière avec la CdN. tu verras, c'est très surveillé. la Chine a peur d'un afflut incontrolé de "pieds mouillés" nord coréens. pour eux la Chine est un eldorado.



Oui enfin ce n'est pas le seul pays avec une frontiere convoitee par ses voisins ... 

Ca reste le plus petit des problemes je pense dans ce sac de noeuds ...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2009)

Jacques Attali: le texte antipiratage est absurde et scandaleux.

Petit amendement surprise: Le statut de la presse en ligne s'invite dans la loi antipiratage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2009)

Le Parlement européen réintroduit l'amendement Bono au Paquet Télécom


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le Parlement européen réintroduit l'amendement Bono au Paquet Télécom



Si le projet passe, personne ne sera à l'abri, WiFi sécurisé ou pas, pare feu ou pas, puisqu'un pirate peut très facilement masquer son adresse IP derrière une autre, choisie ou prise au hasard !

Ainsi, que l'ont démontré Michael Piatek, Tadayoshi Kohno et Arvind Krishnamurthy, chercheurs à l'université de Washington en provocant une plainte contre leur université pour un téléchargement illégal en apparence fait par &#8230; Une imprimante réseau !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si le projet passe, personne ne sera à l'abri, WiFi sécurisé ou pas, pare feu ou pas, puisqu'un pirate peut très facilement masquer son adresse IP derrière une autre, choisie ou prise au hasard !
> 
> Ainsi, que l'ont démontré Michael Piatek, Tadayoshi Kohno et Arvind Krishnamurthy, chercheurs à l'université de Washington en provocant une plainte contre leur université pour un téléchargement illégal en apparence fait par  Une imprimante réseau !


De mieux en mieux. 

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

*MAM CE MATIN SUR INTER :*
A propose des collégiens "bousculés" par les CRS alors qu'ils étaient en sortie scolaire.





_Il n'y a pas de preuves de brutalités mais
de contacts de matraques avec des estomacs_


Fallait oser quand même


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

La sortie scolaire, si je ne me trompe pas, c'était un retour de manif où les gamins avaient bloqué les voies à la sortie de la gare Montparnasse 

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/76/20090310/tfr-collgiens-contre-crs-pas-de-problme-2eb149a.html

D'ailleurs, ils m'ont mis en retard d'une heure ces p'tits cons :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> La sortie scolaire, si je ne me trompe pas, c'était un retour de manif où les gamins avaient bloqué les voies à la sortie de la gare Montparnasse
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/76/20090310/tfr-collgiens-contre-crs-pas-de-problme-2eb149a.html
> 
> D'ailleurs, ils m'ont mis en retard d'une heure ces p'tits cons :mouais:



Je crois que tu te plantes, il y avait une manif étudiante et les collégiens eux se sont retrouver coincés entre les CRS et les étudiants. Mais les collégiens qui revenaient d'une manif j'y crois pas trop :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Facebook c'est le mal

Un rassemblement Facebook tourne à la bataille rangée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je crois que tu te plantes, il y avait une manif étudiante et les collégiens eux se sont retrouver coincés entre les CRS et les étudiants. Mais les collégiens qui revenaient d'une manif j'y crois pas trop :rateau:


Tout à fait. La sortie scolaire en était réellement une. Ils avaient même visité l'Assemblée Nationale.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout à fait. La sortie scolaire en était réellement une. Ils avaient même visité l'Assemblée Nationale.



Selon une source sûre ils avaient insultés les parlementaires et jeté des michokos ! :rateau:
Y a un moment faut arrêter avec l'angélisme moi je dis ! Des contacts de matraques dans le ventre de tous ces malotrus !!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je crois que tu te plantes, il y avait une manif étudiante et les collégiens eux se sont retrouver coincés entre les CRS et les étudiants. Mais les collégiens qui revenaient d'une manif j'y crois pas trop :rateau:


 
Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu coups de matraque ou non, mais les petits djeuns (je sais faire la différence entre collégien/lycéen et "grand étudiant" : ceux-là n'avaient pas plus de 16/17 ans) , je les ai vu entrer dans la gare avec leurs banderoles roulées (je suppose qu'ils revenaient de manif) puis se diriger et se ventiler sur les différents quais.  

Je suis monté dans mon train à ce moment et 5 minutes après, il nous a été annoncé que "_Des lycéens bloquaient les voies et que les forces de l'Ordre étaient appelées. La SNCF s'excuse pour la gêne occasionnée._"

Au bout de 3/4 d'heure / une heure, nous avons vu les djeuns remonter vers le début du quai, encadrés par la police / CRS (je n'ai pas vu les uniformes) et ils ne semblaient pas hurler "CRS - SS" par exemple, l'humeur paraissait "bon enfant"


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> La sortie scolaire, si je ne me trompe pas, c'était un retour de manif où les gamins avaient bloqué les voies à la sortie de la gare Montparnasse
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/76/20090310/tfr-collgiens-contre-crs-pas-de-problme-2eb149a.html
> 
> D'ailleurs, ils m'ont mis en retard d'une heure ces p'tits cons :mouais:




tu te trompes et d'ailleurs, l'enseignante accompagnatrice a clairement expliqué ce qui s'est passé ce matin sur Inter, avant la grotesque déclaration de MAM avec son mythique "contact entre une matraque (égarée certainement, la pauvre) et un estomac".

Aux dires de l'enseignante, le groupe s'est retrouvé pile poil entre une charge de CRS et les manifestants dont tu parles et il ne faut pas confondre les deux, justement. Compte tenu de la rhétorique de MAM et de ses circonlocutions ridicules, nulle doute sur le fait que l'enseignante dit probablement la vérité ou quelque chose s'en approchant.

Du reste, pour avoir vu de mes yeux à quel point des CRS mal tenus pouvaient être absurdes lors de rassemblements totalement pacifiques (sortie d'un grand meeting), des dérapages sont tout à fait probables lorsqu'il y a des situations complexes.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *MAM CE MATIN SUR INTER :*
> A propose des collégiens "bousculés" par les CRS alors qu'ils étaient en sortie scolaire.
> 
> 
> ...



Grandiose ! Fantastique !
Les mots me manquent ...

Ce que j'aimerai mettre ma main en contact avec son visage ...


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Grandiose ! Fantastique !
> Les mots me manquent ...



C'est vrai que c'est beau, on dirait du veau


----------



## fedo (10 Mars 2009)

> _Il n'y a pas de preuves de brutalités mais
> de contacts de matraques avec des estomacs_



c'est probablement le même objet immergé qui a heurté le Triomphant.
une chance sur des millions, la faute à pas de chance.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> tu te trompes .../...



Bon, j'ai sans doute vu que la fin de la manif alors, malgré le bordel à la gare


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2009)

Interview: la BSA dénonce l'insécurité de la loi antipiratage.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Pas amusant 

Alabama : il tue neuf personnes puis se suicide.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Interview: la BSA dénonce l'insécurité de la loi antipiratage.



en gros même la BSA dit que Hadopi c'est pourri, c'est presque un comble


----------



## rizoto (11 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> en gros même la BSA dit que Hadopi c'est pourri, c'est presque un comble



J'ai pas compris cela. Pour eux l'HADOPI, c'est tres bien a condiction qu'ils n'aient pas a en supporter le coût !


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2009)

c'est l'ironie


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mars 2009)

"on" s'amuse comme on peut :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> "on" s'amuse comme on peut :mouais:



Joue pas ton rabat-joie, il aurait fait ça en France, ça t'aurait fait rigoler !


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Joue pas ton rabat-joie, il aurait fait ça en France, ça t'aurait fait rigoler !



nan

en France, c'est ainsi _naturellement_


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2009)

Vous avez peur de la loi antipiratage? La lettre type de l'UMP. (avec en bonus l'analyse critique du texte par PC INpact).

Le SNEP répond aux critiques sur le projet de loi Création et Internet.

A la prochaine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vous avez peur de la loi antipiratage? La lettre type de l'UMP. (avec en bonus l'analyse critique du texte par PC INpact).
> 
> Le SNEP répond aux critiques sur le projet de loi Création et Internet.
> 
> A la prochaine.





> Il s'agit juste d'un groupe de pression qui s'est emparé de cette cause de manière illégitime et qui fabrique des adresses IP pour envoyer des mails ! » explique un membre du ministère de la Culture.



Donc, ces abrutis ne peuvent même plus prétendre ignorer que falsifier une adresse IP est à la portée du premier pirate boutonneux de 13 ans venu, et que sur les deux ou trois cent mille suspensions annuelles qu'ils comptent réaliser, probablement plus de la moitié toucheront des gens qui n'ont rien à se reprocher, et seront hors d'état de se défendre !

Par ailleurs, ils prétendent qu'une suspension vaut mieux qu'une amende, mais une suspension est une amende, en ce qui me concerne, si j'étais suspendu, par exemple, une amende de 359,88  (un an de mensualités sans contrepartie que je devrais payer à Free).


----------



## rizoto (11 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, ces abrutis ne peuvent même plus prétendre ignorer que falsifier une adresse IP est à la portée du premier pirate boutonneux de 13 ans venu, et que sur les deux ou trois cent mille suspensions annuelles qu'ils comptent réaliser, probablement plus de la moitié toucheront des gens qui n'ont rien à se reprocher, et seront hors d'état de se défendre !
> 
> Par ailleurs, ils prétendent qu'une suspension vaut mieux qu'une amende, mais une suspension est une amende, en ce qui me concerne, si j'étais suspendu, par exemple, une amende de 359,88  (un an de mensualités sans contrepartie que je devrais payer à Free).



Tu veux un tuto "que choisir"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2009)

rizoto

En fait ils s'en tapent que les internautes aient des problèmes du moment qu'eux n'en ont pas. Sympa, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77

Ça, pour être des abrutis, ils en sont des beaux.

Mais c'est pas grave du moment que Mme Michu qui y connaît que d'alle trouve leur loi débile bien et que, si pour un sondage on lui demande s'il faut lutter contre le téléchargement illégal, elle réponde oui, comme pleins d'autres personnes tout aussi ignorantes qu'elle de la chose. Alors les abrutis pourront clamer sondages à l'appui " Vous voyez : une majorité de français approuvent notre action ".


----------



## Bassman (11 Mars 2009)

http://www.liberation.fr/sports/0101553658-chabal-est-avant-tout-un-corps-qui-fait-signe

Il y en a qui feraient bien de se renseigner sur leur sujet (Chabal et le rugby) avant d'écrire ce genre de torchon&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (11 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> http://www.liberation.fr/sports/0101553658-chabal-est-avant-tout-un-corps-qui-fait-signe
> 
> Il y en a qui feraient bien de se renseigner sur leur sujet (Chabal et le rugby) avant d'écrire ce genre de torchon



Yep, un peu facile comme papier... ça me fait penser aux papiers sur Zidane qui était trop vieux ou surestimé... ok Chabal a une hyper image médiatique, l'a-t-il souhaité ? Doit-elle remettre en cause ses qualités de joueur ? Sur quoi ce journaleux s'appuie-t-il pour ce constat injurieux et sans appel ? Sur rien... inutile ce papier.


----------



## Bassman (11 Mars 2009)

Bah, comme dans les magasins genre Darty, maintenant un journaliste écrit un jour sur du people, le lendemain sur du juridique, puis après sur du faits divers, pour finir enfin par de la veille technologique.

On peut pas lui demander de faire un article correct du coup


----------



## JPTK (11 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah, comme dans les magasins genre Darty, maintenant un journaliste écrit un jour sur du people, le lendemain sur du juridique, puis après sur du faits divers, pour finir enfin par de la veille technologique.
> 
> On peut pas lui demander de faire un article correct du coup





Ouai !! Envoyons lui des lettres de menaces de mort et puis on lui dit qu'on va violer son chien et ses enfants pour lui apprendre (mais pour de faux hein, juste pour lui faire peur :rose: )


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Mars 2009)

Le retour en grâce des RTT : où l'on fait semblant de découvrir que plus de travail pour les uns ne signifie pas dans le même temps plus d'embauche pour les autres...


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Mars 2009)

L'électorat sarkozyste décroche. 

"_A noter que 88 % des électeurs de Ségolène Royal et 62 % des Français (73 % des ouvriers, l&#8217;un des c&#339;urs de cible de la campagne présidentielle de Nicolas Sarkozy) se déclarent en phase avec la journée d&#8217;action du 19 mars._"


Et vous avez encore combien de points ?...


----------



## kuep (11 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L'électorat sarkozyste décroche.
> 
> "_A noter que 88 % des électeurs de Ségolène Royal et 62 % des Français (73 % des ouvriers, l&#8217;un des c&#339;urs de cible de la campagne présidentielle de Nicolas Sarkozy) se déclarent en phase avec la journée d&#8217;action du 19 mars._"



Ca me rappelle Anthony Kavanagh quand il dit que "90% des francais auraient voté pour un président noir... aux USA."


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2009)

Menaces contre des élus: le corbeau donne signe de vie + la lettre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L'électorat sarkozyste décroche.


 
Puis, il dit : Allo ? Oui ?
Mais il n'y a personne au bout du fil.
Ca doit être une blague de mauvais goût.
Alors il raccroche.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Sarkozy karchérisé sur le web.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2009)

Création et Internet: Petit résumé des débats de la nuit proposé par Clubic.


----------



## rizoto (12 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Création et Internet: Petit résumé des débats de la nuit proposé par Clubic.



J'ai ecoute de 22H00 a minuit. C'etait relativement interessant.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Les milliardaires trinquent mais sont toujours là

Bill Gates au top .


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les milliardaires trinquent mais sont toujours là
> 
> Bill Gates au top .





> Parmi les nouveaux arrivants : le Mexicain Joaquin Guzman Loera, 54 ans, un des principaux fournisseurs de cocaïne en Amérique du nord, dont la fortune est estimée à un milliard de dollars.



Nouvelle démonstration, s'il en fallait, que l'argent n'a pas d'odeur, et Forbes pas de pudeur ! 

Et alors, pour les adages moralisateurs, genre : "le crime ne paie pas", je vous dis pas &#8230;


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2009)

Mais voyons P77, la pudeur c'est pour les pauvres


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2009)

Interview de Franck Riester, rapporteur de la loi antipiratage.

La riposte graduée coûtera 100 millions d'euros selon les FAI.

Alors, pour qui sera la douloureuse?


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49668-riposte-graduee-coutera-100-millions.htm
> 
> Alors, pour qui sera la douloureuse?


On connaît tous la réponse...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Interview de Franck Riester, rapporteur de la loi antipiratage.





> *Les outils de sécurisation. Christine Albanel parle systématiquement de solutions de type « pare-feu », vous aussi, mais un pare-feu ne protège pas contre le téléchargement illégal. Il nempêchera pas de télécharger lintégrale de Carlos, enfin je ne sais pas quels sont vos goûts
> *
> Pourquoi pas ! Cest la raison pour laquelle lHadopi aura une mission détablir une liste des spécifications techniques permettant de sécuriser son accès internet.
> 
> ...



Si je comprends bien, on ne sait même pas quelle forme prendra ces outils, question encore à l'étude. C'est d'un comique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, on ne sait même pas quelle forme prendra ces outils, question encore à l'étude. C'est d'un comique.



Mais si, on sait, ça prendra la forme d'un outil cher à l'achat, et dont l'abonnement mensuel aux mises à jour (4 par semaine au moins pour contrer les nouvelles techniques que les pirates sortiront au fur et à mesure) seront encore plus chères.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, on sait, ça prendra la forme d'un outil cher à l'achat, et dont l'abonnement mensuel aux mises à jour (4 par semaine au moins pour contrer les nouvelles techniques que les pirates sortiront au fur et à mesure) seront encore plus chères.


Ca, c'est certain.

Mais pour le reste, c'est comme si Steve Jobs disait : "On va commercialiser un nouveau logiciel - cool, amazing,... - permettant de faire tel truc. Mais on ne sait pas encore à quoi il va ressembler vu qu'on est en train de réfléchir là-dessus".

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Contourner HADOPI en 27 secondes
HADOPI, bang plus rien


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un l'avait déjà signalé, mais
ça se complique encore ...

http://www.ecrans.fr/L-adresse-IP-ne-suffit-pas,6608.html


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2009)

C'est le moment d'essayer KisMAC!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2009)

Là, c'est le coup de grâce. Ils peuvent la mettre à la poubelle, leur loi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Trois ans de prison pour le lanceur de chaussures.

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2009)

Condamnation excessive pour un simple lancer de chaussures.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Condamnation excessive pour un simple lancer de chaussures.




Nan, c'est tout à fait normal ; avec les chaussures, on rigole pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2009)

Il aurait dû n'en lancer qu'une seule : il n'aurait pris qu'un an et demi.


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2009)

Et s'il avait chaussé du 38 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2009)

Hadopi dans ta face ou l'arroseur arrosé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Un réalisateur s'implante une caméra dans l'oeil

Une nouvelle façon de filmer, pourquoi pas .


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2009)

Taxi.. rose...


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un réalisateur s'implante une caméra dans l'oeil
> 
> Une nouvelle façon de filmer, pourquoi pas .



Bientôt, un hardeur s'implantera une caméra dans la teub. Là aussi, nouvelle façon de filmer...


----------



## Bassman (13 Mars 2009)

Autant filmer une c&#339;lioscopie


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un réalisateur s'implante une caméra dans l'oeil
> 
> Une nouvelle façon de filmer, pourquoi pas .


 De la fiction à la réalité :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Pour nous autres belges 

Les « Google cars » débarquent en Belgique.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour nous autres belges
> 
> Les « Google cars » débarquent en Belgique.


Super pendant les manifs, on va pouvoir fliquer et foutre les gauchistes au trou. Comme dans l'image panoramique de l'investiture d'Obamou.


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2009)

Ça devient un vrai serpent de mer, cette histoire... :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mars 2009)

Loi Création et Économie Numérique : Albanel marque un point de Godwin.
Elle nous étonnera toujours !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Loi Création et Économie Numérique : Albanel marque un point de Godwin.
> Elle nous étonnera toujours !


Décidément, rien ne nous sera épargné.


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça devient un vrai serpent de mer, cette histoire... :mouais:


Suite...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2009)

La sonnerie qui ferait pousser les seins dispo en MP3


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La sonnerie qui ferait pousser les seins dispo en MP3



Bientôt celle qui fera pousser la bite. :style:


----------



## kuep (13 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bientôt celle qui fera pousser la bite. :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bientôt celle qui fera pousser la bite. :style:


Je l'attends celle-là. Et après, Rocco Siffredi n'aura qu'à bien se tenir. Non mais, des fois.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Le web fête ses vingt ans.

Merci de nous avoir rendu accro.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bientôt celle qui fera pousser la bite. :style:



Pkoi ? t'en as une petite ?


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2009)

BD de la semaine: Hadopi, oui mais juste un doigt!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> BD de la semaine: Hadopi, oui mais juste un doigt!


Ma soeur sait se servir d'un ordinateur, sait aller sur Internet mais n'est pas très férue de technologie. Pour elle, les histoires d'adresse IP, de streaming... c'est du chinois.

Hier soir, elle me dit "Leur histoire de lutte contre le téléchargement, c'est de la connerie. Tu vas chez Mc Do avec ton ordinateur portable et tu es tranquille. Et dans les trains aussi, il y a des connexions wi-fi". Ce à quoi, je réponds "Exactement".

Alors vous imaginez : si elle y a pensé, combien d'autres aussi peu au fait qu'elle des subtilités de la technologie y penseront ? Plein.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2009)

Caramba !

Franchement, c'est en train de tourner au grand guignol cette histoire.


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> BD de la semaine: Hadopi, oui mais juste un doigt!



C'est pas pour faire mon grincheux, d'ailleurs je suis tous les liens que tu donnes avec attention depuis le début, mais maintenant que la loi est en discussion il y a un sujet dédié ouvert :
projet de loi creation et internet hadopi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Les Guignols ont 20 ans.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas pour faire mon grincheux, d'ailleurs je suis tous les liens que tu donnes avec attention depuis le début, mais maintenant que la loi est en discussion il y a un sujet dédié ouvert :
> projet de loi creation et internet hadopi



Je sais, seulement ce fil est dans _Réagissez!_, c'est donc pour en débattre. Là j'informe, il n'y a aucun débat. Maintenant si ça pose un problème ici, suffit de me le dire, je posterais dans l'autre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2009)

Victime de pirates, le site "j'aime les artistes" ferme temporairement

La réponse du berger à la bergère.


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça devient un vrai serpent de mer, cette histoire... :mouais:





tirhum a dit:


> Suite...


Précisions...



> Enfin, l'avocate a annoncé que le dossier d'enquête, théoriquement soumis au secret de l'instruction, serait "ouvert au cours d'une conférence de presse dans les prochaines semaines pour démontrer que Coupat est détenu pour justifier une opération politique".


S'ils le font, ça m'intéresse grandement...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Le Mexique nie avoir payé les vacances des Sarkozy

Sûr :hein: ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Mexique nie avoir payé les vacances des Sarkozy
> 
> Sûr :hein: ?



Déjà bu ! (six posts plus haut) !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Ok j'avais pas vu pardon .


----------



## rizoto (14 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Victime de pirates, le site "j'aime les artistes" ferme temporairement
> 
> La réponse du berger à la bergère.



pas sur que ce soit une bonne idee ...

ils vont paniquer, et ca leur donnera une excuse de plus pour faire passer leur loi !


----------



## fedo (14 Mars 2009)

RIP M. Bashung


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Une jeune fille enterrée 700 ans après sa mort.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Mars 2009)

Même des députés de droite veulent détricoter le bouclier fiscal


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Même des députés de droite veulent détricoter le bouclier fiscal



détricoter un bouclier, pas évident non ? 
à quand le Damart Social ?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> détricoter un bouclier, pas évident non ?
> à quand le Damart Social ?



Ah ça... c'est sûr que c'est plus facile avec une toison (d'or, évidemment)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ça... c'est sûr que c'est plus facile avec une toison (d'or, évidemment)...



D'autant que vu comme ils nous tondent, les toisons, c'est pas ça qui doit leur manquer !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Article que j'ai trouvé très intéressant 

Dieu se trouve dans nos cerveaux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Article que j'ai trouvé très intéressant
> 
> Dieu se trouve dans nos cerveaux.



Allons bon, après le point G, v'là-t-y pas qu'on va se mettre à chercher le point D... 
Et je me prend à penser que là, va pas falloir qu'un doigt pour se le chatouiller... :rateau:


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Article que j'ai trouvé très intéressant
> 
> Dieu se trouve dans nos cerveaux.



 "_ Les chercheurs estiment également que leurs découvertes accréditent lidée selon laquelle le cerveau humain a évolué pour devenir sensible à toutes les formes de croyance susceptibles daméliorer les chances de survie, _"

Spéciale dédicace à Julrou !


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Article que j'ai trouvé très intéressant
> 
> Dieu se trouve dans nos cerveaux.



S'il y a un truc parmi tant d'autres qui me fait chier, c'est quand les sciences dures cherchent à tout expliquer... Même la croyance en Dieu, maintenant... 
On aura vraiment tout vu, et le malheur est qu'on a encore rien vu !  :rateau:




boodou a dit:


> "_ Les chercheurs estiment également que leurs découvertes accréditent lidée selon laquelle le cerveau humain a évolué pour devenir sensible à toutes les formes de croyance susceptibles daméliorer les chances de survie, _"
> 
> Spéciale dédicace à Julrou !



Tsss...


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Article que j'ai trouvé très intéressant
> 
> Dieu se trouve dans nos cerveaux.


Intéressant.

Donc quand on pense à des choses "religieuses" les mêmes zones corticales sont activées que lorsqu'on pense ce qu'on va bouffer le soir ou quand est-ce qu'on aura le courage d'enfin se mettre à bosser.
Ouais...

On fait vraiment dire ce que l'on veut aux chiffres.



Mais j'aimerais bien lire l'étude* quand même, histoire de me marrer 


* A ce propos, aucune référence, aucun nom...
Même pas une revue.
D'ailleurs, est-elle seulement publiée?


----------



## rizoto (15 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> RIP M. Bashung



Y a 3 albums de bashung dans le top 10 des ventes itunes ... 

:mouais:


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a 3 albums de bashung dans le top 10 des ventes itunes ...
> 
> :mouais:



mourir ça rapporte


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Intéressant.
> 
> ()



Et alors? On a bien démontré que certaines parties du cerveau étaient dévolue à telles ou telles fonctions, pourquoi pas la croyance?


----------



## boodou (15 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et alors? On a bien démontré que certaines parties du cerveau étaient dévolue à telles ou telles fonctions, pourquoi pas la croyance?



Parce que ton cerveau te fait _croire_ qu'il _croit_ ; il est pas con le cerveau


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et alors? On a bien démontré que certaines parties du cerveau étaient dévolue à telles ou telles fonctions, pourquoi pas la croyance?


Oui et non...
C'est pas si simple.

Mais je voulais dire par là que les zones corticales soit-disant activées par les pensées religieuses étaient les mêmes que pour d'autres types de pensées.
Ce qui ne prouve donc rien...




Dommage qu'il n'y ai aucun nom, histoire d'étudier le sujet de plus près


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Oui et non...
> C'est pas si simple.
> 
> Mais je voulais dire par là que les zones corticales soit-disant activées par les pensées religieuses étaient les mêmes que pour d'autres types de pensées.
> ...



L'article d'origine, en anglais.
Et un petit gougueule avec dieu + croyance ou "point dieu" vous donnera d'autre liens, montrant entre autres que les premières conclusions datent de 2003 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mais je voulais dire par là que les zones corticales soit-disant activées par les pensées religieuses étaient les mêmes que pour d'autres types de pensées.
> Ce qui ne prouve donc rien...



Peut-être que si &#8230; Aucune certitude scientifique à ce sujet, mais mon intuition me souffle que ces zones activées par les pensées religieuses pourraient bien être les mêmes que celles activées par la peur de la mort &#8230; Pas celles de la frayeur causée par un danger imminent, mais bien celles de la crainte sous-jacente qui sous-tend l'idée que nous ne sommes pas immortels, et qu'un jour, nous devrons retourner au néant.

Je suis persuadé que c'est cette crainte qui est, par le biais des croyances qu'elle a engendrée pour tenter d'échapper à l'inéluctable, à l'origine de toutes les religions, qui, proposent toutes, soit la vie éternelle auprès du ou des dieux, soit un cycle infini de réincarnations, soit, pour l'unique religion dépourvue de dieu : le bouddhisme, un mixte des deux.

Bon, tout ça n'est qu'une intuition, hein, rien de scientifiquement démontré !


----------



## boodou (16 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, tout ça n'est qu'une intuition, hein, rien de scientifiquement démontré !



Et c'est quelle partie de ton cerveau qui a cette intuition ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et c'est quelle partie de ton cerveau qui a cette intuition ?



Les neurones CS-B703-45256732 à CS-B703-45256738 !


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> L'article d'origine, en anglais.
> Et un petit gougueule avec dieu + croyance ou "point dieu" vous donnera d'autre liens, montrant entre autres que les premières conclusions datent de 2003 !



Merci 

D'ailleurs on peut y lire : 


> "There is nothing unique about religious belief in these brain structures. Religion doesn't have a 'God spot' as such, instead it's embedded in a whole range of other belief systems in the brain that we use everyday,"



:rateau:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, tout ça n'est qu'une intuition, hein, rien de scientifiquement démontré !



J'espère que tu te trompes 

"Réduire" les aspirations religieuses à des mécanismes biologiques serait une vision trop simpliste, et trop déterministe à mon goût.
Enfin c'est mon avis 

Et rien n'est démontré non plus.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

On change de sujet 

Fritzl plaide coupable de viols, inceste et séquestration, mais pas de meurtre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, tout ça n'est qu'une intuition, hein, rien de scientifiquement démontré !


En revanche, si un jour la science démontre que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne vous dis pas la révolution que ce sera.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En revanche, si un jour la science démontre que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne vous dis pas la révolution que ce sera.



Parce qu'il a été démontré qu'il existe ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En revanche, si un jour la science démontre que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne vous dis pas la révolution que ce sera.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Parce qu'il a été démontré qu'il existe ?...



Il a été démontré que ces deux hypothèses étaient indémontrables !


----------



## fedo (16 Mars 2009)

Dieu c'est l'exemple même de la philosophie quantique.
on ne peut pas savoir s'il existe ou non, les 2 états co existent (existence ou non), tout dépend de l'observateur.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2009)

Dieu existe, je l'ai rencontré...  

et il roule en Berlingo


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Dieu c'est l'exemple même de la philosophie quantique.


 
Non.
Cantique.


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2009)

Jacques Attali va offrir ses livres aux Internautes, on la réponse de la bergère au berger


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

Info pratique 

Canal+ gratuit pour les abonnés Free du 13 au 23 mars, via la Freebox.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Jacques Attali va offrir ses livres aux Internautes, on la réponse de la bergère au berger



Faut le lire jusqu'au bout 



> Un texte qui a de quoi étonner. Il fait suite à la polémique entre Attali et le SNEP, des musiciens,  Dautant plus que le blog est tout frais. Jacques Attali en posséde déjà un, sur le site de lExpress ainsi quun site personnel Attali.com.
> 
> Aucun de ces deux supports ne parlent de cette mise en ligne gratuite des livres de lauteur. Bref, un beau canular A suivre !


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Info pratique
> 
> Canal+ gratuit pour les abonnés Free du 13 au 23 mars, via la Freebox.



Valable uniquement pour ceux qui ont une télé. 
Ceux qui comme moi regardent sur leur ordinateur via le multiposte n'y ont pas droit car CANAL n'est pas diffusé sur ce mode


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2009)

Bon, après réflexion je posterais tous les articles sur l'Hadopi dans le fil correspondant (dans _Réagissez!_ donc). Voilà, je cesse de vous les briser avec ici.


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En revanche, si un jour la science démontre que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne vous dis pas la révolution que ce sera.



Oué enfin ça ne sera qu'une redite de situations déjà vécues.

Copernic et Galilée se sont bouffé l'église dans la gueule parce qu'ils démontraient (involontairement, leur but était de dire : "tain regardez, en fait la terre est pas le centre du monde comme "on" le croyait, et pis elle est pas plate !") qu'elle assenait de fausses vérités.

Darwin aussi. Et d'autres exemples, il y en a énormément d'autres.

C'est d'ailleurs systématiquement le schéma utilisé.

Si la communauté scientifique, a toujours cherché à comprendre ce qu'elle étudie, l'église a toujours affirmer des vérités, sans jamais les vérifier scientifiquement.

D'ailleurs, il ne fallait surtout pas les vérifier scientifiquement, parce qu'il serait passé pour des baltringues.
3,000 ans d'Histoire écrite dans le sens qui arrange les religions, il est toujours très délicat de le remettre en cause. Bien sûr la religion se doit d'évoluer, parce que sinon, les mensonges proférés seraient trop visible depuis le temps, mais pas trop, parce que l'on a jamais trouvé plus efficace pour contrôler une population qu'un savant mélange entre crainte (toutes les notions d'impurs / d'enfers) et de fascination (explications de faits "inexplicables" par une théorie inventée, basée sur les croyances locales, sans forcément de fondements scientifiques étayés).

Le plus surprenant dans tout ça, c'est de voir d'éminent scientifique particulièrement croyant. Notamment des astrophysiciens, ayant pu comprendre les mécanismes du "big bang", ainsi que les généticiens, ayant toutes les cartes pour mettre à mal la théorie la plus inscrite de la religion chrétienne : L'apparition de l'homme sur terre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il a été démontré que ces deux hypothèses étaient indémontrables !


Ah oui, c'est vrai. :rateau:



Bassman a dit:


> Oué enfin ça ne sera qu'une redite de situations déjà vécues.
> 
> Copernic et Galilée se sont bouffé l'église dans la gueule parce qu'ils démontraient (involontairement, leur but était de dire : "tain regardez, en fait la terre est pas le centre du monde comme "on" le croyait, et pis elle est pas plate !") qu'elle assenait de fausses vérités.
> 
> ...


A l'époque de Copernic et Galillée, l'Eglise était toute puissante et dictait la pensée scientifique. Mais grâce aux siècles de combats pour une pensée rationnelle débarrassée de toute influence religieuse qui ont abouti en France à la loi de 1905 de séparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat, cela est - fort heureusement - fini.

Cela dit, il y a effectivement des religieux qui encore aujourd'hui rejettent les théories scientifiques sur la création du monde.


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais grâce aux siècles de combats pour une pensée rationnelle débarrassée de toute influence religieuse qui ont abouti en France à la loi de 1905 de séparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat, cela est - fort heureusement - fini.



J'en suis pas si convaincu que ça Cette séparation est écrite certes, mais reste encore et toujours énormément inscrite dans les murs.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> .../...
> Le plus surprenant dans tout ça, c'est de voir d'éminent scientifique particulièrement croyant. Notamment des astrophysiciens, ayant pu comprendre les mécanismes du "big bang", ainsi que les généticiens, ayant toutes les cartes pour mettre à mal la théorie la plus inscrite de la religion chrétienne : L'apparition de l'homme sur terre.



Peut-être parce que l'on n'a toujours pas la réponse à la question 'pourquoi y a-t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?'


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

La dernière interview de Bashung au Soir.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2009)

Les essais truqué d'un anesthésiste américain...

Et après certains se demandent encore pourquoi certains anesthésistes sont toujours en vacances... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Peut-être parce que l'on n'a toujours pas la réponse à la question 'pourquoi y a-t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?'



Sauf que la science est capable de se satisfaire d'un rien, qui reste quelque chose scientifiquement parlant.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Cantique.


Alors là je dis chapeau bas Monsieur PonkHead!


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2009)

Le Blu-ray sera taxé en France sans étude dusage.


----------



## fedo (16 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le Blu-ray sera taxé en France sans étude dusage.


normal personne ne l'utilise et ça ne va pas s'arranger


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Article que j'ai trouvé très intéressant
> 
> Dieu se trouve dans nos cerveaux.



J'en suis pas si sur, parce que ces milliers de gens en ont-ils un, de cerveau ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2009)

les RG dans un lycée de banlieue et ben vous imaginez le nombre de fois ou ils doivent venir dans le bar  je lirai bien "La fille qui révait d'une boite d'allumette et d'un bidon d'essence"


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Mars 2009)

¡Viva Funes !    



Bolivie : les terres vont être redistribuées.


----------



## boodou (16 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ¡Viva Funes !



T'en a mis du temps à réagir ! :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> J'en suis pas si sur, parce que ces milliers de gens en ont-ils un, de cerveau ? :rateau:





J'adore ça, cette capacité à toujours se renouveller, se dépasser dans la connerie la plus profonde, la recherche d'une sorte de record olympique de la crédulité... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Affaire Uderzo: père et fille saffrontent en justice
.


----------



## Chang (17 Mars 2009)

*Vos petits enfants auront des relations sexuelles avec des robots*
(en english non sous-titre)





​


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Affaire Uderzo: père et fille saffrontent en justice
> .


Bah...
Déjà entre frangins, c'est pas ça... 
Alors...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

La gendarmerie économise grâce aux logiciels libres


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La gendarmerie économise grâce aux logiciels libres



Ah ! Ben c'est chouette, ça, comme ça quand les cinq gus dans le garage de the pirat bay mettront l'IP d'une gendarmerie dans leurs logs, elle se fera couper internet parce que l'espiogiciel à innocenter vis à vis d'HADOPI tournera pas sous Linux !


----------



## rizoto (17 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! Ben c'est chouette, ça, comme ça quand les cinq gus dans le garage de the pirat bay mettront l'IP d'une gendarmerie dans leurs logs, elle se fera couper internet parce que l'espiogiciel à innocenter vis à vis d'HADOPI tournera pas sous Linux !



Mais non, les administrations et entreprises ne seront pas concernees par la loi ! (dixit albanel ...)

T'as rien suivi ou quoi ?  

Sinon, celle la est pas mal non plus  (pope inside !)


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2009)

En pleine forme !...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Le Luxembourg légalise l'euthanasie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Les homosexuels peuvent adopter au Danemark


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mars 2009)

Ah la vache


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

On en a pas fini

Dieudonné à Bruxelles : Demannez circonspect.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> ()
> Sinon, celle la est pas mal non plus  (pope inside !)



Ouais, ouais :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Sinon, celle la est pas mal non plus  (pope inside !)




Et c'est Benoit qui remporte la palme !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> T'en a mis du temps à réagir ! :sleep:



Oui, je ne suis jamais très pressé, mais je prends le temps de savourer... :style:


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et c'est Benoit qui remporte la palme !



Seulement lui, il est hors concours...  :hosto::modo:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Parlant religion

Benoît XVI au Cameroun.

:rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2009)

c'est beau le .. sport 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Ah la vache&#8230;



et pour rester dans le "pet": "fart enjoy" de Syd barrett en vente sur ebay


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Sinon, celle la est pas mal non plus  (pope inside !)



Quand est ce que le TPI va se décider à lui coller au cul un mandat d'arrêt international pour crime contre l'humanité comme pour le président soudanais à cet enfoiré?


----------



## rizoto (18 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quand est ce que le TPI va se décider à lui coller au cul un mandat d'arrêt international pour crime contre l'humanité comme pour le président soudanais à cet enfoiré?



Me suis fait la même reflexion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quand est ce que le TPI va se décider à lui coller au cul un mandat d'arrêt international pour crime contre l'humanité comme pour le président soudanais à cet enfoiré?





rizoto a dit:


> Me suis fait la même reflexion...



Je n'irais pas jusque là, mais je me demande si quelqu'un se décidera à lui rappeler, à benêt XVI, qu'en Afrique, particulièrement, et dans le reste du monde, dans une mesure à peine moindre, de nos jour, ne pas faire usage du préservatif revient à se suicider, et que l'église condamne le suicide ! 

Hein ? Quoi, l'abstinence ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2009)

À propos du sida...


----------



## rizoto (18 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À propos du sida...



encore des mecreants qui utilisent des capotes  :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mars 2009)

La saison de ski étant finie, une petite actu bilan.

D'abord, il faut redire à nos amis suisses que leur équipe est une belle équipe.
Et moi, je suis très heureux que Svindal ait gagné le gros globe, et que Grange se soit enfin sorti les doigts en fin de saison pour aller chercher le petit globe de slalom.

Un petit mot de pognon, donc.
Pour vous dire que le ski est toujours un sport mal payé.
Le skieur alpin qui a engrangé le plus de primes officielles est le français Jean-Baptiste Grange (justement), qui a remporté 184 909 euros de primes, devant Benjamin Raïch (158 000) et Aksel Lund Svindal (155 000).
L'ogresse américaine Lindsey Vonn a fait mieux, en gagnant beaucoup plus de courses, et beaucoup plus de primes : 312 000 &#8364;.
Je ne connais pas les montants des contrats de partenariats et autres commandites, les skieurs étant trop loin dans la hiérarchie de l'économie du sport pour apparaitre dans les classements fréquemment publiés. Je sais que le skieur qui touche le plus de pognon par les contrats de marques est Bode Miller (environ 1,5 M&#8364; par an).
L'équipe disait il y a peu que le sportif français le mieux payé en 2008 est Thierry Henri (17 M&#8364, et qu'une athlète comme Christine Arron, ou le handballer Nicolas Karabatic ont gagné 300 000 &#8364; en 2008, primes et contrats de pub compris.
Encore bien au dessus de Grange, dont les contrats pubs étaient pour le moment très limités.
Sinon, pour toucher un salaire toute l'année, Jean-Baptiste Grange est caporal dans les chasseurs alpins. Il devance au classement du slalom mondial le douanier Julien Lizeroux.
Quand ils passent dans les Alpes, les cyclistes français (700 000 &#8364; pour Sylvain Chavanel en 2008) doivent bien se marrer en pensant à ces cons de skieurs obligés d'aller pointer dans leurs casemates de temps en temps pour justifier des 1 600 &#8364; mensuels que leur refilent les douanes ou l'armée.


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un petit mot de pognon, donc.
> Pour vous dire que le ski est toujours un sport mal payé.
> Le skieur alpin qui a engrangé le plus de primes officielles est le français Jean-Baptiste Grange (justement), qui a remporté 184 909 euros de primes, devant Benjamin Raïch (158 000) et Aksel Lund Svindal (155 000).
> L'ogresse américaine Lindsey Vonn a fait mieux, en gagnant beaucoup plus de courses, et beaucoup plus de primes : 312 000 .
> ...



Z'avaient qu'à jouer au foot, c'est pas compliqué quand même


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Z'avaient qu'à jouer au foot, c'est pas compliqué quand même



Avec des skis au pied, un peu quand même


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Rater sa vie.


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2009)

Les aspirations des riches ne doivent pas être très loin des réalités des très riches



> En 2008, 834 contribuables dotés d'un patrimoine supérieur à 15,5 millions d'euros ont reçu un chèque moyen de 368 000 euros. Ils se sont partagé 307 millions d'euros. Ils représentent 6% des bénéficiaires, mais deux tiers du coût du bouclier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Les aspirations des riches ne doivent pas être très loin des réalités des très riches



Tant mieux pour eux.
Vous n'en avez pas marre d'être jaloux? :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant mieux pour eux.
> Vous n'en avez pas marre d'être jaloux? :sleep:



N'importe quoi  ! il est pas question de jalousie ... 

EDIT : tant mieux pour les riches et tant pis pour les pauves, c'est comme ca que tu resumes l'article ? d'ailleurs l'as tu lu et compris?


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant mieux pour eux.
> Vous n'en avez pas marre d'être jaloux? :sleep:



:mouais:

Projection ?


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

Menteuuuurs


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant mieux pour eux.
> Vous n'en avez pas marre d'être jaloux? :sleep:



Il n'est pas question de jalousie mais de citoyenneté et de participation équitable à l'effort de la nation.
J'ai la chance d'avoir un revenu tout a fait confortable moyennant quoi j'ai environ 2 mois de salaire par an qui partent dans les impôts. Eh ben crois le ou pas mais il me reste largement assez pour avoir un niveau de vie tout ce qu'il y'a d'aisé. Alors j'imagine que ceux qui sont concernés par le bouclier fiscal ont encore largement assez de quoi vivre trèèèèès confortablement même en étant imposés à plus de 50% de leur revenu et on aura bien du mal a me faire pleurer sur le sort.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant mieux pour eux.
> Vous n'en avez pas marre d'être jaloux? :sleep:



Ah mais on n'est pas jaloux, non non... 


D'ailleurs, le mec qui, à 50 ans, n'a jamais été assujetti à l'ISF, il a quand même bien raté sa vie, il faut le dire une bonne fois pour toutes. 

Sont cons, ces pauvres...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

La notion d'_aisé_ ne doit pas avoir la même définition pour tout le monde  



/note : je sais pas comment tu fais JP, mais moi il ne me reste pas assez


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sont cons, ces pauvres...


 
La preuve, ils votent à gauche...






Pas tapeeeeeer


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> La preuve, ils votent à gauche...
> 
> Pas tapeeeeeer



Ah ben non, la dernière fois, ils ont voté massivement à droite...

C'est bien qu'ils sont cons, oui oui...

Et comme le dit G. Frêches (_my hero_ ), les intelligents ne représentent que 5 à 7 % des électeurs. Le reste, c'est des cons.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : je sais pas comment tu fais JP, mais moi il ne me reste pas assez



T'as des gosses qui bouffent comme des chancres!


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab il est plus riche que vous tous réunis bandes de nazes, et il vous chie sur la gueule


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> G. Frêches (_my hero_ )


 
Celui qui pense qu'_il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France de football  _? Et que les têtes bien pensantes de son parti ne peuvent se résoudre à condamner pask'il tient bien sa région face à l'UMP ?

Tu parles d'un héros


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as des gosses qui bouffent comme des chancres!


 
M'en parles pas, quand je vois la note hebdo chez Carrouf' :affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sont cons, ces pauvres...



Loin de moi de vouloir te contredire, mais Marx était pauvre


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Celui qui pense qu'_il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France de football  _? Et que les têtes bien pensantes de son parti ne peuvent se résoudre à condamner pask'il tient bien sa région face à l'UMP ?
> 
> Tu parles d'un héros



Le pseudo de Frêches sur MacG, c'est  Lemmy


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Loin de moi de vouloir te contredire, mais Marx était pauvre



Oui, enfin ; issu quand même d'un milieu "aisé"...


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, enfin ; issu quand même d'un milieu "aisé"...



Disons simplement, une fratrie solidaire


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Celui qui pense qu'_il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France de football  _? Et que les têtes bien pensantes de son parti ne peuvent se résoudre à condamner pask'il tient bien sa région face à l'UMP ?
> 
> Tu parles d'un héros




Si je peux me permettre, mon cher vieil urinoir blindé.
Georges Frêche ne dit pas qu'il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France, il dit qu'il y en a plus que des blancs parce qu'ils se sortent plus les doigts. 

En outre, les têtes bien pensantes de son parti d'alors l'ont depuis exclu de ce même parti. Ce qui lui fait une belle jambe.
Parce que sa région, il n'a pas peur de la perdre, en face de lui, il a le désert des tartares, la farandole des sans-cerveaux. 
Il est le seul à pouvoir se faire perdre, le gros Georges.
C'est Rabelais chez les nains de jardin, le Languedoc-Roussillon.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant mieux pour eux.
> Vous n'en avez pas marre d'être jaloux? :sleep:


83% des sommes versées au titre du bouclier fiscal sont allés aux 10% les plus riches. Les autres, dont les fameux 66% de foyers modestes dont Sarko and co se servent comme argument pour dire que le bouclier fiscal n'est pas un cadeau fait aux plus riches, se partagent les 17% restants. Autant dire des miettes.

Qu'on ne vienne plus nous dire après ça que le bouclier fiscal n'est pas un cadeau fait aux plus riches car dans la réalité il l'est.

Pour le reste, ce n'est pas une question de jalousie mais de justice et de sens des priorités.

Quand on veut être le président du pouvoir d'achat, la priorité est d'augmenter le pouvoir d'achat de ceux qui ont en le moins. Et je ne pense pas que les plus riches, contre qui je n'ai absolument rien, aient ce genre de problèmes. Eux ne se se demandent pas comment ils vont faire pour payer les factures, manger et s'habiller.

Donc par exemple, au lieu de faire ce bouclier fiscal et même les exonérations sur les successions qui profitent essentiellement aux ménages les plus aisés, Sarkozy aurait été mieux inspiré d'augmenter les petites retraites. C'était plus urgent que de baisser les impôts des plus riches.

Et s'arc-bouter comme il le fait sur ce bouclier, qu'il pourrait au moins suspendre (comme le demandent des députés de sa majorité et le président du Sénat), est de la folie furieuse par les temps qui courent avec le fort risque d'explosion sociale qu'on connaît. S'il veut une révolte, il va l'avoir.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mars 2009)

Fab, mon Fab, je voudrais te dire que l'argent des riches ne m'intéresse pas, que je ne suis pas jaloux d'eux.
Seules leurs femmes, leurs filles, et éventuellement leurs fils m'intéressent. 

Ami pauvre, ne sois pas jaloux du riche. Baise donc sa femme.





Et alors je te dis pas, si iDuck a raison et que y'à la révolte sociale qui gronde au fond des bois, pendant les zévénements et les barricades, ça sera explosion de foufoune dans les beaux quartiers.

Ami pauvre, tiens-toi prêt !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Et puis, les plus aisés comme vous dites, ils ont déjà tout plein de niches pour pas payer trop d'impôts - eux ont les moyens de se payer un chauffe-eau top écolo ou de collectionner des apparts en loi Robien...

S'agit pas de les foutre à la rue pour leur faire les pieds (encore que certains "fils de" né avec un service complet en argenterie dans la gueule qui te ressassent le "mérite de ceux qui se sont fait tout seul"... Bref) - ils sont riches, tant mieux pour eux.
Mais bon...


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais bon...



Le seul vrai avantage du riche, c'est la couverture santé.
C'est important.
Leurs femmes sont propres et saines.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, mon cher vieil urinoir blindé.


 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Georges Frêche ne dit pas qu'il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France, il dit qu'il y en a plus que des blancs parce qu'ils se sortent plus les doigts.


 
/provoc : D'un autre côté, pour un black, à part rappeur, football ou dealer... 

Oui, je sais... je sors trèèèèèès loin  



l'écrieur a dit:


> En outre, les têtes bien pensantes de son parti d'alors l'ont depuis exclu de ce même parti. Ce qui lui fait une belle jambe.
> Parce que sa région, il n'a pas peur de la perdre, en face de lui, il a le désert des tartares, la farandole des sans-cerveaux.
> Il est le seul à pouvoir se faire perdre, le gros Georges.
> C'est Rabelais chez les nains de jardin, le Languedoc-Roussillon.


 
Que GF en ait rien à faire des soi-disant élites parisienne, je veux bien le croire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le seul vrai avantage du riche, c'est la couverture santé.
> C'est important.
> Leurs femmes sont propres et saines.


 
Ca y est, j'ai saisi !

La saine,
rive droite, rive gauche,
baiseur de rives.

Tu es effroyablement cohérent, ça ferait presque peur.


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le seul vrai avantage du riche, c'est la couverture santé.
> C'est important.
> Leurs femmes sont propres et saines.



Lilianne Bettencourt c'est ta came mon salaud , hein ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il n'est pas question de jalousie mais de citoyenneté et de participation équitable à l'effort de la nation.
> J'ai la chance d'avoir un revenu tout a fait confortable moyennant quoi j'ai environ 2 mois de salaire par an qui partent dans les impôts. Eh ben crois le ou pas mais il me reste largement assez pour avoir un niveau de vie tout ce qu'il y'a d'aisé. Alors j'imagine que ceux qui sont concernés par le bouclier fiscal ont encore largement assez de quoi vivre trèèèèès confortablement même en étant imposés à plus de 50% de leur revenu et on aura bien du mal a me faire pleurer sur le sort.



Alors je vais te raconter l'histoire de quelqu'un que je connais qui se retrouvait à payer 92% des ses revenus parce que sa barraque avait pris tellement de valeur avec la bulle immobilière qu'elle payait un impot sur la fortune que son salaire était loin de justifier.
Elle avait hériété de sa barraque et il ne lui restait plus qu'une solution. Vendre.
Tu trouves ça normal? Moi non.

L'ISF, ce n'est pas que des énormes revenus. Les "riches" comme vous dites, payent des impôts, c'est tout à fait normal. Mais il serait bon qu'il y ait une vraie distinction.
Et vu le nombre qui se sont barrés payer leurs impôts ailleurs ou ceux qui seraient partis sans cette mesure, faudrait savoir si au final ça se rééquilibre pas (je pose la question, parce que ça serait un vrai débat)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'un autre côté, pour un black, à part rappeur, football ou dealer...



Mais naaaaaan! Maintenant y'a aussi présentateur de JT... Mais les places sont comptées... 



> Oui, je sais... je sors trèèèèèès loin



Attends! Je viens avec toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Fab'Fab il est plus riche que vous tous réunis bandes de nazes, et il vous chie sur la gueule &#8230;



Si tu savais ce que je gagne, [autocensure]... Je suis sûr que tu gagnes plus que moi, et c'est pas difficile.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tu savais ce que je gagne, [autocensure]...


 
Mince !
Loupé.
De peu.

Vais même pas pouvoir te dénoncer au fisc !


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors je vais te raconter l'histoire de quelqu'un que je connais qui se retrouvait à payer 92% des ses revenus parce que sa barraque avait pris tellement de valeur avec la bulle immobilière qu'elle payait un impot sur la fortune que son salaire était loin de justifier.
> Elle avait hériété de sa barraque et il ne lui restait plus qu'une solution. Vendre.
> Tu trouves ça normal? Moi non.
> 
> ...



Là mon fab, il s'agit de cas "particulier" (pas si particulier malheureusement) ou la valorisation de biens reçu en héritage peut s'avérer un vrai coupe gorge.

Cet exemple, à mon sens n'apporte pas de réponses au problème posé, parce qu'il dénote d'un dysfonctionnement, ou du moins d'une incohérence du système d'impôt, mais ne concerne pas les cadeaux fait aux vrais riches (ceux avec patrimoine, compte bancaire, action et tout le toutim) qui sont aussi une incohérence du système.

Mais comme le système est mis en place par les plus riches, il est pensé pour eux, par eux. Exit les cas particuliers comme celui que tu évoques.

Quant à la jalousie que l'on nous colle très vite sur le dos lorsque l'on fait une remarque sur les abérations pour les personnes les plus riches, c'est de la mauvaise fois.
Le slogan de la france contient la notion d'égalité. Avec ce genre de niche fiscale, cette égalité est baffouée.

Après il y a une notion qui je n'ai lu chez personne pour l'instant : le train de vie.
Un vrai riche, c'est celui qui à le train de vie qu'il souhaite.
Un vrai pauvre, c'est celui qui ne peut pas faire moins, et pourtant ça n'est pas suffisant.

Et au milieu, il y a une nasse de gens, qui d'un côté ne veulent pas moins (qui le voudrait), et de l'autre qui aimeraient un peu plus.

Le gros problème là dedans, c'est que la majorité de ceux-ci ont oublié que les autres existent, simplement, et qu'il faut un peu partager.

Et comme j'ai aucun soucis avec mes revenus, je gagne 2,000 euros net par mois sur 12 mois, je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais payer comme impôts, je vis seul, mais j'ai une assise de 20,0000 euros de réserve "grâce" aux indemnités d'accident. Je ne suis pas pauvre, en ce moment je me fais plaisir, et ça me ferait chier de devoir me limiter. Mais quand y'en aura plus, et ben je choisirai dans les possibilités que j'ai.

Mais surtout, bien qu'ayant eu la possibilité de "truander" (prendre la voiture dans le calcul de frais réel plutôt que la moto) les impôts, je ne l'ai pas fait. Question de morale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le gros problème là dedans, c'est que la majorité de ceux-ci ont oublié que les autres existent, simplement, et qu'il faut un peu partager.



Filer 50% des tes revenus, t'as pas déjà l'impression que c'est du partage ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Filer 50% des tes revenus, t'as pas déjà l'impression que c'est du partage ?


Nan mais attends, le mec qui gagne 20 000 euros par mois, si il en file 50% aux impots il lui en reste quand meme 10 000 pour vivre... ca devrait aller nan?
Et je te parles pas de vraies grosse fortunes qui dépassent les 100 000 par mois et qui couinent parce que l'état les "étrangle" en roulant en Porsche.


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Filer 50% des tes revenus, t'as pas déjà l'impression que c'est du partage ?



Si je devais donner 50% de mes revenus aux impôts, c'est que je n'aurais sûrement pas les poubelles a faire en fin de mois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et vu le nombre qui se sont barrés payer leurs impôts ailleurs ou ceux qui seraient partis sans cette mesure, faudrait savoir si au final ça se rééquilibre pas (je pose la question, parce que ça serait un vrai débat)



*Coût du bouclier fiscal :*

2007 : 250 millions
2008 : 458 millions (chiffre provisoire)


*Nombre d'exilés fiscaux :*

2006 : 843
2007 : 719


*Nombre de retours d'exilés fiscaux :*

2006 : 226
2007 : 246


_Source_


A vos calculettes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

Ah mais attends. Le mec qui gagne 20 000 euros par mois, si tu lui en fait payer 14 000 dessus il va penser quoi?
"Tiens, si je me tirais ailleurs pour payer moins"?

Je préfère un mec qui paye 10 000 euros sur ses 20 000 que le même qui ne paye que dalle sur ses 20 000 parce qu'il paye ses impôts en Suisse par exemple.

Je ne suis pas contre "faire payer les riches", mais le faire avec discernement.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais attends. Le mec qui gagne 20 000 euros par mois, si tu lui en fait payer 14 000 dessus il va penser quoi?
> "Tiens, si je me tirais ailleurs pour payer moins"?


Mais c'est là où il y'a un vrai combat idéologique. 
D'une part, a t'on vraiment besoin de gagner 20 000 euros par mois alors que la majorité atteint péniblement le 10eme de ce chiffre et d'autre part si il en reste 7 000 après impots est on en droit de se plaindre alors que ca représente encore presque 5 fois le salaire minimum (ce qui laisse quand même pas mal de marge)?
Quant à la menace de l'évasion fiscale c'est la réthorique habituelle pour faire passer la pilule. Elle relève du même procédé que la menace de délocalisation si les ouvriers ne ferment pas leur gueule et si il n'acceptent pas de bosser 40h WE et fériés compris. On voit ce que ça donne avec Continental ou  Mittal: a l'arrivée les mecs se barrent de toutes façons parce qu'il leur en faut toujours plus.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

Tiens, çà me rappelle mon beauf : il ne bosse que 7 mois par an car après tout ou presque passe au fisc / URSSAF / Secu / CIPAV etc...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Et alors?
Moi je suis fier de payer des impots. 
C'est ma participation a la collectivité.
Après on peu discuter de la façon dont ils sont employés et ça là qu'intervient le bulletin de vote.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et alors?
> Moi je suis fier de payer des impots.
> C'est ma participation a la collectivité.
> Après on peu discuter de la façon dont ils sont employés et ça là qu'intervient le bulletin de vote.



Ah mais moi aussi! Et j'en ai même payé un paquet à une certaine époque. J'en paye environ 25 fois moins maintenant.
Mais pour en revenir au fait "d'avoir besoin" ou pas de gagner 20 000 euros, je dirais, que le problème n'est pas là. Oui, dans certains boulots on gagne mieux sa vie que dans d'autres.
Un exemple? Mon plombier se fait des couilles en or et roule en Porsche Cayenne. Eh bien je dis bravo à lui d'avoir su faire de sa petite boîte une réussite. Je ne lui en veux pas de gagner 15 ou 20 000 euros par mois.
Encore moins de faire du black quand il estime qu'il a assez payé. (et il paye!)
On touche encore à un autre problème : plus on taxe, plus il y a de black...


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2009)

Un mec qui fait du black reste un escroc selon moi. Pourquoi ?
Parce qu'il fraude les lois qui ont cours.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mars 2009)

Si je peux me permettre de vous éviter de raconter les mêmes conneries que tous les autres, l'impot, en France, est progressif. Les taux s'appliquent par tranche.
La *tranche la plus forte d'imposition sur le revenu est de 40%*, une des plus basses du monde, dans les pays normaux, ceux qui ne sont pas des paradis fiscaux, ces trucs qui devraient être combattus par tous les états démocratiques dignes de ce nom (ça vient).

Ainsi, quelqu'un qui gagne 20 000 &#8364; par mois, soit plus d'une année et demi de smic par mois, n'est imposé à 40% que sur la tranche supérieure à 5708 &#8364; mensuels.

Son impot est donc de :
0 &#8364; pour les 487 premiers euros mensuels.
26,7 &#8364; pour les suivants jusqu'à 972,75
166,3 pour les suivants jusqu'à 2160,5
1419 pour les suivants jusqu'à 5708
5716 pour les suivants jusqu'à 20 000.
Son impôt mensuel est donc de 26,7+166,3+1419+5716= 7328 &#8364; sur les 20 000 net imposables, si tant est que cet idiot n'a trouvé aucun moyen d'avoir une autre part fiscale, et qu'il ne bénéficie d'aucune mesure de défiscalisation.
Il lui reste donc 12 672 euros. Si c'est un imbécile.

Si, avec tout ce qu'il met de côté, il achète suffisamment de patrimoine pour être imposable sur la fortune, il paiera l'ISF si son patrimoine lui appartient à lui et à personne d'autre, c'est à dire si la valeur de ce qu'il a déjà payé est supérieure à 770 000 &#8364; (il appartient alors au 1% des français les plus riches).

Là, il paiera :
0,55% de la valeur des biens comprise en 770 000 et 1 240 000 &#8364;
0,75% de la valeur comprise en 1 240 000 et 2 450 000 &#8364;
1% de la valeur comprise entre 2 450 000 et 3 850 000 &#8364;
1,30% de la valeur des biens comprise entre 3 850 000 et 7 360 000 &#8364;
1,65% de la valeur des biens comprise entre 7 360 000 et 16 020 000 &#8364;
1,80% de la valeur des biens au dessus de 16 020 000 &#8364;.

Si bien entendu, il est toujours assez con pour ne bénéficier d'aucune possibilité de dégrèvement sur l'ISF (investissement dans les PME, etc.).

La valeur moyenne de l'impôt de solidarité sur la fortune est de 6843 &#8364; par an, c'est à dire 570 &#8364; par mois.
Le bouclier fiscal s'applique à ceux dont le taux d'imposition dépasse 50% de leurs revenus.

Dans le cas du yuppie à 20000 par mois, il faudrait que son salaire soit son seul revenu, et que son ISF soit supérieur à 2 672 euros par mois, ce qui ferait de lui le détenteur d'un patrimoine de plus de 4,3 M &#8364;.
S'il n'a pas d'autres revenus.
S'il est assez con pour ne bénéficier d'aucune réduction d'impot.
S'il vit tout seul seul comme un chien parce qu'il est trop égoïste pour espérer seulement vivre pacsé et avoir deux parts.



A vot'service.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Mars 2009)

Oué enfin... égalité, c'est un bien grand mot...

Evidemment que les riches doivent participer, et plus que les autres ; mais à un certain point, des mecs qui payent 80% de ce qu'ils gagnent, ça me parait exagéré...


Le but quand tu fais un boulot, c'est généralement de gagner de l'argent non ? Si quand tu vois que quand tu  fais des grosses études pour faire un boulot bien payé et que au final ça change rien que si tu faisais un métier "normal", c'est pas motivant... C'est pas comme ça qu'on pousses les gens à se dépasser...

Mais bon, ça c'est que de la théorie ; ceux qui partagent pas et veulent surtout pas voir les autres, ils sont pas concernés parce que je viens de dire, ils trouvent toujours un moyen de s'en sortir...

Mais c'est clair que quand tu vois des fortunes a plusieurs millions/milliards alors que 30 000 personnes meurent de faim par jour, tu te dit que y'a légèrement du foutage de gueule...


Enfin bon, après ça dépend ce qu'on appelle les grosses fortunes ; taxer à 80% de mecs qui gagnent 20 000, c'est indécent ; taxer à 80 % des mecs qui en gagnent 100 000, c'est autre chose...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Enfin bon, après ça dépend ce qu'on appelle les grosses fortunes ; taxer à 80% de mecs qui gagnent 20 000, c'est indécent ; taxer à 80 % des mecs qui en gagnent 100 000, c'est autre chose...



C'est là que le calcul de l'impôt sur le revenu (impôt le plus juste de France), repris par l'écrieur, intervient. Un type qui gagne 20.000 euros par mois ne payera pas 80% d'impôt !  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est là que le calcul de l'impôt sur le revenu (impôt le plus juste de France), repris par l'écrieur, intervient. Un type qui gagne 20.000 euros par mois ne payera pas 80% d'impôt !  :rateau:




J'avais pas vu le message de l'écrieur et je connaissais pas tout ça ; c'est juste mon avis


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'avais pas vu le message de l'écrieur et je connaissais pas tout ça ; c'est juste mon avis



Ah, ok.


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2009)

à mon humble avis, l'allégement ou la suppression du secret bancaire = bien plus efficace que le bouclier fiscal pour le rapatriement fiscal.

autre chose aussi, les rumeurs de faillites des banques dans les paradis fiscaux = ultra bien plus efficace que le bouclier fiscal .

de plus une escroquerie Madoff (via une banque autrichienne par exemple), pulvérise à elle toute seule le bouclier fiscal  d'un seul coup .

A quoi ça sert de cacher du blé s'il disparait à la vitesse de la lumière, vaut mieux en filer un peu au fisc que tout perdre.

sans parler de l'insécurité monétaire et sur les marchés...

il y aura bientôt des slumpdog billionnaires


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> A quoi ça sert de cacher du blé s'il disparait à la vitesse de la lumière, vaut mieux en filer un peu au fisc que tout perdre.




Tu crois que ceux qui vont dans ce genre de truc se disent qu'il vaut mieux qu'une partie de leur fric aillent au pauvre plutôt que de tout garder avec de très faibles chances d'en perdre ?


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2009)

> Tu crois que ceux qui vont dans ce genre de truc se disent qu'il vaut mieux qu'une partie de leur fric aillent au pauvre plutôt que de tout garder avec de très faibles chances d'en perdre ?


d'abord l'argent ne va pas aux pauvres, il ne fait que passer pour retourner chez des (ultra) riches.

c'est en filant l'argent aux (ultra) riches qu'on le perd sur les marchés ou chez Bernie Madoff.

chez le Trésor public il ne se perd pas non plus, il sera dépensé, faut juste prendre des actions chez les plus gros prestataires/créanciers de l'Etat.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mars 2009)

Ptain ça me ferait quand même chier de me lever le cul tous les matins pour seulement 20 000  mensuel !  

Bon sinon, il n'en loupe pas une le Benoïte là... une vraie bête de concours... tel le teuton moyen dans sa berline d'outre Rhin sur les 4 voies du même pays : il file sur l'autoroute de la connerie... à fond, à fond, à fond  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Il y a dix ans , naissait Emilie Dequenne.


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain ça me ferait quand même chier de me lever le cul tous les matins pour seulement 20 000  mensuel !


Tout à fait d'accord, y a vraiment des loosers sans Rolex qui nous nous cassent les burnes sur ce forum !  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tu savais ce que je gagne, [autocensure]... Je suis sûr que tu gagnes plus que moi, et c'est pas difficile.



Evidemment ! Je bosse, je bosse  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais moi aussi! Et j'en ai même payé un paquet à une certaine époque. J'en paye environ 25 fois moins maintenant.



Snif, on va tous chialer Cosette


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mars 2009)

Pour votre info, 2 ou 3 petites choses : 

Le salaire médian en France est d'environ 1500 euros, le salaire moyen se porte à 1950 euros alors que le seuil de pauvreté au seuil de 60% est à 880 euros. 

Par mois. 

Vous en connaissez beaucoup des types à 20 000 net/mois?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un exemple d'utilisation : le plan de 26 milliards d'Euro pour soutenir les banques : si au lieu de filer ce pognon aux banques qui vont s'empresser de le redistribuer à leurs actionnaires ou de le faire s'évaporer en investissements plus que hasardeux, on partageait ce magot entre les 62 millions de français, ça ferait, pour un foyer de 4 personnes, environ 1,68 milliard d'&#8364; à raison d'un poil moins de 420 millions par tête de pipe. Avec cette manne, il n'y aurait plus aucun pauvre en France, ni de crise, vu que tous les emprunteurs pourraient rembourser leurs dettes. En plus, le produit de l'impôt sur le revenu grimperait en flêche, et l'état pourrait récupérer sa mise rapidement via celui ci et la TVA, sans compter la relance de la consommation que ça générerait, un vrai boum économique !
> 
> Mais au lieu de ça, le nabotléon, il préfère filer ça à ses potes, et pour récupérer une partie du pactole, rogner sur le montant de l'allocation de solidarité spécifique que touchent les plus pauvres des chômeurs en fin de droit !
> 
> Donc, c'est vrai qu'on peut, mon bon JP, discuter de la façon dont est employée ta contribution à la bonne marche de la collectivité !


t'es sûr de ton calcul là? Chez moi, ça fait 6 zéro de moins.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des types à 20 000 net/mois?


Nan mais c'est pas une raison pour qu'ils raquent pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> t'es sûr de ton calcul là? Chez moi, ça fait 6 zéro de moins.



J'ai édité après avoir refait le calcul moi même


----------



## golf (19 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, mon cher vieil urinoir blindé.
> Georges Frêche ne dit pas qu'il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France, il dit qu'il y en a plus que des blancs parce qu'ils se sortent plus les doigts.
> 
> En outre, les têtes bien pensantes de son parti d'alors l'ont depuis exclu de ce même parti. Ce qui lui fait une belle jambe.
> ...





boodou a dit:


> Le pseudo de Frêches sur MacG, c'est &#8230; Lemmy



Pour connaître l'un et l'autre, je me marre!    

Quand je pense que dans une autre vie le gueulard vénère bien bas le Frèche, j'ai peine à imaginer qu'il porte la même admiration à la terreur des modos!    

Pour le Frèche qu'il se le garde, les harkis lui en sauront gré...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Suite dieudo

Dieudonné viendra à Bruxelles malgré linterdiction.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Le pseudo de Frêches sur MacG, c'est  Lemmy





golf a dit:


> Pour connaître l'un et l'autre, je me marre!



Là, faut bien le reconnaître, la comparaison est osée à côté de la plaque, carrément rien à voir, Frêche, lui, au moins, il assume, il donne pas dans le sournois !


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2009)

golf a dit:


> Pour connaître l'un et l'autre, je me marre!



Que tu connaisses lemmy, j'en doute pas. Mais moi, je crois pas. Tu crois me connaitre, peut-être. Peut être que tu raccroches des trucs dont je ne parle pas à des schémas manichéens bien simplistes comme tu les aimes, et qu'avec tout ça tu crois me connaitre, en confondant l'image que tu te fais de moi et ma réalité. 
C'est certainement pour ça que l'on s'est si fréquemment engueulé. Tu fais partie de ces gens pour qui le muppet show et les guignols, c'est pareil. Alors qu'il y a un gouffre entre les deux.

Je vénère personne, et encore moins bien bas. Je n'ai pas besoin de ça pour vivre, même si, matériellement, je devrais surement essayer, je mangerais plus à ma faim.
Mais comme tu crois savoir que je suis militant, tu te dis que forcément, je suis un godillot. L'ordre et la discipline, ce sont tes valeurs à toi.
Du coup tu comprends les trucs de travers.

Tu vois, c'est comme ton pote, que tu appelles la terreur des modos.
C'est pas la terreur des modos, Lemmy. C'est juste que le besoin d'avoir un concierge old style hauts de seine, qui en plus fait fuir les filles, personne ne trouve que ça soit une bonne idée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu vois, c'est comme ton pote, que tu appelles la terreur des modos.



Mince, j'étais passé à côté de celui là, j'en tremble encore &#8230; De rire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Snif, on va tous chialer Cosette



Je serai bien tenté de dire que je t'emmerde, mais finalement, je ne vais pas le faire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est là que le calcul de l'impôt sur le revenu (impôt le plus juste de France), repris par l'écrieur, intervient. Un type qui gagne 20.000 euros par mois ne payera pas 80% d'impôt !  :rateau:



C'est là où tu te trompes. Pour peu que le mec en question ait sa propre boîte et les impôts de sa boîte sur ses impôts personnels (comme c'est le cas pour beaucoup de micro-entrepreneurs) on peut atteindre bien plus de 80% pour des revenus mensuels bien bien inférieurs à 20 000 &#8364;.
J'en connais.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2009)

Tu payais l'ISF ? Non, tu parles de l'impôt sur le revenu, je pense.
Tu payais 30% d'impôt sur ton salaire. Parce que tu étais jeune et con, célibataire et sans enfant.
Faut que tu saches un truc, fab.
En France, y'à deux catégories de gens qui paient l'impôt pour les autres : les classes moyennes supérieures qui n'ont pas les moyens de défiscaliser, et les célibataires qui gagnent bien leur vie.
Ça fait 50 ans que ça dure.



Quand à ce que tu dis sur l'IS, c'est du même registre. Le micro entrepreneur qui paie de l'IS, c'est un imbécile fini. Qu'il commence par payer correctement un expert comptable compétent.
Et un micro-entrepreneur qui paie trop d'impôt, c'est, en soi, délirant. Vu les seuils de CA de ces statuts.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu payais l'ISF ? Non, tu parles de l'impôt sur le revenu, je pense.
> Tu payais 30% d'impôt sur ton salaire. Parce que tu étais jeune et con, célibataire et sans enfant.
> Faut que tu saches un truc, fab.
> En France, y'à deux catégories de gens qui paient l'impôt pour les autres : les classes moyennes supérieures qui n'ont pas les moyens de défiscaliser, et les célibataires qui gagnent bien leur vie.
> Ça fait 50 ans que ça dure.



Oui, j'ai d'ailleurs édité mon message en me rendant compte que jeune célibataire et con, c'est pas un critère pour l'ISF


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Ouais...
Mais les classes moyennes dans le bas du sup, avec des fenêtres neuves et des mômes pour payer moins d'impôts et ben, elles peuvent quand même pas se payer une Rolex.

C'est scandaleux.

Pays de loosers !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> Mais les classes moyennes dans le bas du sup, avec des fenêtres neuves et des mômes pour payer moins d'impôts et ben, elles peuvent quand même pas se payer une rolex.
> 
> C'est scandaleux.
> ...



Zont qu'à prendre un Solex à la place, à peine 20% de différence pour un prix bien plus modique ! 

Cela dit, de toute façon, les Rolex, c'est bien des articles au rabais pour matuvus, le vrai riche, lui, sa montre, il l'achète chez le bon faiseur qui va bien, Harry Winston, par exemple, où on trouve des montres pour toutes les bourses (de 15 000 $ à 1 500 000 $).

A noter toutefois qu'elles ne donnent pas plus d'heure que mon Adidas à 200 &#8364;, ni même qu'une Kelton à 30 balles (mais dans ce dernier cas, elle la donnent plus longtemps peut-être) !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> elles peuvent quand même pas se payer une rolex.


Oué, faut se contenter d'une Breitling


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zont qu'à prendre un Solex à la place, à peine 20% de différence pour un prix bien plus modique !



Ou reprendre l'adage de notre cher Président: Se bouger le fion pour avoir du pognon



Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que la phrase exacte c'est pas ça :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou reprendre l'adage de notre cher Président: Se bouger le fion pour avoir du pognon


 
C'est rigolo, ça parce que c'est une sorte de preuve scientifique de la surdité d'une oreille d'un certain nombre de managers.

Ils n'ont entendu que la première moitié de la phrase.

Les pauvres.
C'est dur d'être manager, à force de s'astiquer la gouvernance, on finit sourd d'une oreille et on n'entend plus que la moitié des phrases de notre président chéri.

Bien content de ne pas être manager.


----------



## rizoto (19 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, de toute façon, les Rolex, c'est bien des articles au rabais pour matuvus, le vrai riche, lui, sa montre, il l'achète chez le bon faiseur qui va bien, Harry Winston, par exemple, où on trouve des montres pour toutes les bourses (de 15 000 $ à 1 500 000 $).
> 
> A noter toutefois qu'elles ne donnent pas plus d'heure que mon Adidas à 200 &#8364;, ni même qu'une Kelton à 30 balles (mais dans ce dernier cas, elle la donnent plus longtemps peut-être) !



Pire, elles sont beaucoup moins precises qu'une montre a quartz a 10 euros. ceci dit la difference entre une rolex et des montres hors de prix, c'est que ta rolex tu peux la porter tous les jours pendant 10 ans... Sans parler du taux de retour atelier de montres complexes...


EDIT : il parait que Rolex n'est pas content car Sarko ne sait pas porter la sienne  Une montre automatique, ca se porte bracelet serre, et lui qui a tout compris la porte "lache". Consequence, elle ne peut pas fonctionner correctement...  Bref c'est bien d'avoir reussi sa vie, encore faut il savoir porter sa rolex ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Pire, elles sont beaucoup moins precises qu'une montre a quartz a 10 euros. ceci dit la difference entre une rolex et des montres hors de prix, c'est que ta rolex tu peux la porter tous les jours pendant 10 ans... Sans parler du taux de retour atelier de montres complexes...



Là, on voit bien que tu sais pas de quoi tu parles 

Les montres H.W., elles sont simplissîmes, sur le plan horloger, et peuvent être portées tous les jours pendant plusieurs générations de porteurs sans nécessiter de retour atelier, les diamants, ça tombe rarement en panne !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> EDIT : il parait que Rolex n'est pas content car Sarko ne sait pas porter la sienne  Une montre automatique, ca se porte bracelet serre, et lui qui a tout compris la porte "lache". Consequence, elle ne peut pas fonctionner correctement... Bref c'est bien d'avoir reussi sa vie, encore faut il savoir porter sa rolex ...


 
Rien n'irrite plus la bonne société que le parvenu vulgaire ignorant les usages non écrits qui la structurent.


----------



## rizoto (19 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, on voit bien que tu sais pas de quoi tu parles



A qui le dis tu? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les montres H.W., elles sont simplissîmes, sur le plan horloger, et peuvent être portées tous les jours pendant plusieurs générations de porteurs sans nécessiter de retour atelier, les diamants, ça tombe rarement en panne !



Les diamants non, un tourbillon oui ... C'est sensible, ca tombe en panne ...

de plus toutes les montre mecaniques necessitent un entretien regulier pour fonctionner correctement. Alors plusieurs generations , je demande a voir ...

De toute maniere, HW ne fait pas partie des fabricants historiques de montres. A la base, ils font dans le diamant... Bref, certaines de leur montre sont sympas mais bon, en horlogerie, il y a bien mieux ... (je pense)


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des types à 20 000 net/mois?



Net... non


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des types à 20 000 net/mois?



C'est le mec plus ultra de l'escort boy à 666 euros la soirée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> certaines de leur montre sont sympas mais bon, en horlogerie, il y a bien mieux ... (je pense)



Tu penses mal, les mouvements des montres H.W. sont conçus par H.W. Genève qui a recruté pour ce faire les meilleurs spécialistes locaux et internationaux, et le diamant n'y est pas utilisé que pour la déco, les contre-pivots ne sont pas en rubis, mais en diamant, elles sont faites pour une durée de vie supérieure à tout ce qui existe en matière de mécanismes horloger.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu penses mal, les mouvements des montres H.W. sont conçus par H.W. Genève qui a recruté pour ce faire les meilleurs spécialistes locaux et internationaux, et le diamant n'y est pas utilisé que pour la déco, les contre-pivots ne sont pas en rubis, mais en diamant, elles sont faites pour une durée de vie supérieure à tout ce qui existe en matière de mécanismes horloger.



Il faut au moins ça pour vous annoncer que chaque minute qui passe vous rapproche un peu plus du cercueil.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou reprendre l'adage de notre cher Président: Se bouger le fion pour avoir du pognon
> 
> 
> 
> Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que la phrase exacte c'est pas ça :rateau:


Notre cher président qui, dit-il, n'a pas été élu pour augmenter les impôts. Donc il en crée de nouveaux. 


Pour le reste, je pense qu'on se berce d'illusions avec ces cadeaux faits aux plus riches dans le but de les faire rester ou revenir.

L'évasion fiscale, ça existait bien avant l'instauration de l'ISF. Et ça continuera certainement à exister pendant longtemps.

Ce dont on devrait se préoccuper, c'est que les riches apportent leur juste contribution à la solidarité nationale (donc ni trop, ni pas assez). Après, ceux qui voudront bien y contribuer le feront, les autres iront de toutes façons voir ailleurs.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu fais partie de ces gens pour qui le muppet show et les guignols, c'est pareil. Alors qu'il y a un gouffre entre les deux.




Est-ce que l'Informatique Facile, enfant terrible du Muppet Show à ce qu'il paraît, à quelque chose à voir là-dedans cette fois-ci ?


----------



## rizoto (19 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu penses mal, les mouvements des montres H.W. sont conçus par H.W. Genève qui a recruté pour ce faire les meilleurs spécialistes locaux et internationaux, et le diamant n'y est pas utilisé que pour la déco, les contre-pivots ne sont pas en rubis, mais en diamant, elles sont faites pour une durée de vie supérieure à tout ce qui existe en matière de mécanismes horloger.



Oui je sais, note quand meme que ce sont des diamants industriels... et que Jaeger le-coultre le fait depuis un moment ...

On peut continuer par MP. ca doit pas interesser grand monde


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'Informatique Facile, enfant terrible du Muppet Show à ce qu'il paraît, à quelque chose à voir là-dedans cette fois-ci ?



"Lenfant terrible du Muppet Show et de..." ?
Je ne me rappelle plus la formule exacte...  :rose:
Mais non, ça n'a rien à voir. Informatique Facile, c'est l'endroit où le Muppet Show s'est aperçu que le marionnettiste était guévariste.


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et alors?
> Moi je suis fier de payer des impots.
> C'est ma participation a la collectivité.
> Après on peu discuter de la façon dont ils sont employés et ça là qu'intervient le bulletin de vote.



'spèce de communiss' !


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2009)

Et de 15 !

L'Etat du Nouveau Mexique vient d'abolir la peine de mort.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

320.000 personnes selon les syndicats, 30.000 selon la police


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

C'est bizarre ce décalage...


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2009)

D'habitude il y a un rapport de 1 à 3 ou 1 à 4, la c'est carrémént 1 à 11 !

Tout augmente, ma bonne dame


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

Ils avaient fait l'expérience l'année dernière chez Canal de poser une caméra le long d'une manif et de compter le nombre de personnes.
Bizarrement le vrai nombre était plus proche du côté flic que du côté manifestants...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

*Des soldats israéliens ayant combattu à Gaza parlent d'exactions*




> Certains d'entre eux se répandent jeudi dans les colonnes du quotidien libéral Haaretz, évoquant des meurtres de civils de sang-froid et des actes de vandalisme


...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> D'habitude il y a un rapport de 1 à 3 ou 1 à 4, la c'est carrémént 1 à 11 !
> 
> Tout augmente, ma bonne dame


 
Nan, c'est juste que les CRS comptent sur leurs doigts - alors, forcément au-delà de dix fois le nombre de CRS présents dans la ville, ils plafonnent...


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est bizarre ce décalage...



en même temps, c'est Marseilleu 

Apparemment, il y a bien spécificité en la matière à Marseille


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ils avaient fait l'expérience l'année dernière chez Canal de poser une caméra le long d'une manif et de compter le nombre de personnes.
> Bizarrement le vrai nombre était plus proche du côté flic que du côté manifestants...



A canal ils s'y connaissent:

[youtube]SNtH9gp048c[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2009)

A propos des méthodes de comptage.

La certitude, c'est que c'est sujet à beaucoup de pincettes vu les approximations et les méthodes 

En petite pensée pour les policiers qui doivent compter jusqu'à 30 000  (c'est pas gagné)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> En petite pensée pour les policiers qui doivent compter jusqu'à 30 000  (c'est pas gagné)



jusqu'à 30 000 ? :affraid: C'est sûrement des gradés, alors ! :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2009)

c'est sur que s'ils oublient de compter ceux qui manifeste à la terrasse des bistrots...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est sur que s'ils oublient de compter ceux qui manifeste à la terrasse des bistrots...



Présent!!!!


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> jusqu'à 30 000 ? :affraid: C'est sûrement des gradés, alors ! :mouais:



cela dit, on déconne pas avec ça 

Il y a AUSSI une multiplication à effectuer et là, c'est tendu !  :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Il y a AUSSI une multiplication à effectuer et là, c'est tendu !  :afraid:


Ca c'est le boulot du prefet.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca c'est le boulot du prefet.



Et on peut compter sur sa neutralité ... 

... sinon il se fait "muter" !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Et on peut compter sur sa neutralité ...
> 
> ... sinon il se fait "muter" !!


La neutralité d'un préfet, ça se paye avec plusieurs centaines de policiers, CRS... même dans une bourgade de 1600 habitants.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Internet Explorer clap 8e

En perte de vitesse (marrant pour un navigateur) et tant mieux ...

et

Un bébé né et abandonné dans les airs
jeudi 19.03.2009, 19:30
Lors d&#8217;un vol reliant Samoa et la Nouvelle-Zélande, une femme a accouché sans que les autres passagers ne le remarquent. Elle a ensuite abandonné l&#8217;enfant dans un seau à déchets dans les toilettes. Selon la télévision néo-zélandaise, c&#8217;est l&#8217;équipe de nettoyage qui a découvert l&#8217;enfant indemne dans les toilettes de l&#8217;appareil. Les autorités de l&#8217;aéroport d&#8217;Auckland ont pu retrouver la mère. La femme a été remarquée par des responsables de l&#8217;aéroport alors que, maculée de sang, elle cherchait sa carte d&#8217;identité. La mère et l&#8217;enfant ont été conduits à l&#8217;hôpital pour être soignés. On ignore comment cette femme a pu se retrouver à bord de l&#8217;appareil alors qu&#8217;elle était sur le point d&#8217;accoucher. On ignore également pourquoi les autres passagers n&#8217;ont rien remarqué, ni pourquoi la femme a décidé d&#8217;abandonner le bébé.

LeSoir


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un bébé né et abandonné dans les airs
> jeudi 19.03.2009, 19:30
> Lors d&#8217;un vol reliant Samoa et la Nouvelle-Zélande, une femme a accouché sans que les autres passagers ne le remarquent. Elle a ensuite abandonné l&#8217;enfant dans un seau à déchets dans les toilettes. Selon la télévision néo-zélandaise, c&#8217;est l&#8217;équipe de nettoyage qui a découvert l&#8217;enfant indemne dans les toilettes de l&#8217;appareil. Les autorités de l&#8217;aéroport d&#8217;Auckland ont pu retrouver la mère. La femme a été remarquée par des responsables de l&#8217;aéroport alors que, maculée de sang, elle cherchait sa carte d&#8217;identité. La mère et l&#8217;enfant ont été conduits à l&#8217;hôpital pour être soignés. On ignore comment cette femme a pu se retrouver à bord de l&#8217;appareil alors qu&#8217;elle était sur le point d&#8217;accoucher. On ignore également pourquoi les autres passagers n&#8217;ont rien remarqué, ni pourquoi la femme a décidé d&#8217;abandonner le bébé.
> 
> LeSoir



cher corentin

il y a peu, on a pu lire qu'il serait intéressant de créer un fil "naissance"

mais là, tu ne peux t en empêcher hein !?! ça fait quand même pré-post mortem, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Ah oui la mort c'est mon domaine :rateau:.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

Faut-il changer de pape ?


(ou ne pas en avoir du tout...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faut-il changer de pape ?
> 
> 
> (ou ne pas en avoir du tout...)


Traduction des propos du pape :



> Philippe Visseyrias de France 2: Q. - Sainteté, parmi les nombreux maux qui affligent l'Afrique, il y a en particulier la propagation du sida. La position de l'Église catholique sur la manière de le combattre est souvent considérée comme irréaliste et inefficace. Vous pencherez-vous sur cette question au cours de ce voyage?
> 
> R. - Je dirais l'inverse: je pense que la réalité la plus efficace, la plus présente sur le front de la lutte contre le sida est l'Eglise catholique, avec ses mouvements, avec ses diverses réalités.
> 
> ...



Il paraît que ça ne correspondrait pas exactement à ce qui en a été rapporté dans la presse. 

Mais sur le fond, ça ne change pas grand chose.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

Ach! Pourtant, aux jeunesses hitlériennes il était de bon ton de se réjouir la rondelle entre kamarades ; à cette époque bénie où la colère divine n'avait pas besoin d'envoyer des punitions virales et justes aux déviants, étant donné que les tenants d'une vie propre et saine avaient pris le relais...

J'ai envie de vomir...:sick:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai envie de vomir...:sick:



T'as un Pape à portée de main pour t'essuyer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2009)

Dis-nous plutôt combien as-tu compté de manifestants ?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dis-nous plutôt combien as-tu compté de manifestants ?



5.000, là où j'étais... :style:
Une grosse, grosse affluence.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

Tu sais pas compter ? La CGT a dit 3 millions


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Mars 2009)

A part des keufs et des syndicalistes, y'a qui d'assez chiant pour compter des gens dans la rue ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Science 

Un stimulateur de moelle épinière pour le Parkinson.


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A part des keufs et des syndicalistes, y'a qui d'assez chiant pour compter des gens dans la rue ?



explications  : 

[YOUTUBE]DukzG9SYNb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A canal ils s'y connaissent:
> 
> [youtube]SNtH9gp048c[/youtube]





macinside a dit:


> explications  :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DukzG9SYNb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2009)

Oui Ed, mais sur la vidéo, c'est Mackie, il fallait le temps qu'il récupère


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Bashung : ladieu au résident de la République.


----------



## usurp (20 Mars 2009)

*Une source de revenu supplémentaire pour l'état : mais qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour foutre le feu !*

Ils sont vraiment en train d'atteindre les sommets de la bêtise 


--Usurp--


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2009)

usurp a dit:


> *Une source de revenu supplémentaire pour l'état : mais qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour foutre le feu !*
> 
> --Usurp--



Je ne veux pas être désagréable mais ça a toujours été le cas


----------



## rizoto (20 Mars 2009)

usurp a dit:


> *Une source de revenu supplémentaire pour l'état : mais qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour foutre le feu !*
> 
> Ils sont vraiment en train d'atteindre les sommets de la bêtise
> 
> ...



Il est passe a 13h00 ce reportage non?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Il est passe a 13h00 ce reportage non?



Qu'il soit en article sur le post suffit à juger de son intérêt...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach! Pourtant, aux jeunesses hitlériennes il était de bon ton de se réjouir la rondelle entre kamarades ; à cette époque bénie où la colère divine n'avait pas besoin d'envoyer des punitions virales et justes aux déviants, étant donné que les tenants d'une vie propre et saine avaient pris le relais...
> 
> J'ai envie de vomir...:sick:


Et il persiste, en plus (évidemment) !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2009)

Nu, il défèque sur une croix au sommet d'une église.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Nu, il défèque sur une croix au sommet d'une église.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2009)

Festival annulé pour cause d'épidémie de rougeole... 

Faites vous vacciner putain....


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2009)

Une bonne nouvelle, un chômeur a retrouvé un emploi !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Obama sexcuse pour sa gaffe sur les handicapés.


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Obama sexcuse pour sa gaffe sur les handicapés.



C'est vraiment le règne du politiquement correct  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2009)

Cela dit, avoir le droit de se moquer (gentiment, sa sortie n'avait rien de méchant) des gens classés comme "normaux", et pas de ceux présentant une particularité quelconque, ça démontre aussi une forme de ségrégation, on peut faire des blagues sur "les blancs", mais pas sur les "noirs", sur les hétérosexuels, mais pas sur les homosexuels, sur les valides mais pas sur les handicapés, sur Le Pen, mais pas sur Sarkozi (ou le contraire, ch'sais pû trop :rateau, etc, etc.

Je pense que si on généralisait le principe, faudrait carrément interdire toute forme d'humour, puisque même l'auto-dérision pourrait "blesser", chacun de nous pouvant avoir quelque part des gens qui lui ressemblent !

Ça en devient carrément ubuesque, là ! :mouais:

EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais l'exception pour confirmer la règle, les corses : les corses, on peut se moquer &#8230; Mais y faut pas !


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2009)

Par exemple sur MacG, on ne se moque jamais des problèmes de libido des modos, c'est un fait, on oserait pas


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Par exemple sur MacG, on ne se moque jamais des problèmes de libido des modos, c'est un fait, on oserait pas


Sauf pour S.A.S... :style:



S.A.S : Son Altesse Sénilissime...
(l'Amoque, quoi !...  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Par exemple sur MacG, on ne se moque jamais des problèmes de libido des modos, c'est un fait, on oserait pas &#8230;



Ça, ça me rappelle un des jeux que Jean Yanne inventait sur radio-luxembourg, au début des années 60, ça s'appelait "le jeu du fort et du faible", c'était assez fruité, comme jeu : ça commençait par "Le fort met une pêche dans la poire du faible, suivie d'un marron sur le citron et d'un grand coups de saton dans les noisettes &#8230;" :casse:

Nan &#8230; Mais là j't'explique, que tu sache à quoi tu t'expose,  d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ait composé lui même ce sketche, je soupçonne qu'il lui a été suggéré par un certain Pascal Robin !


----------



## Chang (21 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, avoir le droit de se moquer (gentiment, sa sortie n'avait rien de méchant) des gens classés comme "normaux", et pas de ceux présentant une particularité quelconque, ça démontre aussi une forme de ségrégation, on peut faire des blagues sur "les blancs", mais pas sur les "noirs", sur les hétérosexuels, mais pas sur les homosexuels, sur les valides mais pas sur les handicapés [...]



Ce n'est quand meme pas du politiquement correcte degoulinant. A un certain niveau politique, au sein d'un gouvernement, il y a des choses que l'on evite de dire ... il y avait moultes facons de parfaire sa blague mais en evitant de stigmatiser les athetes handicappes.

Dans le fond ce n'est pas tres grave, les medias ont relaye la chose sans trop en rajouter. Quelques assoc' ont releve la phrase mais bon, ca va vite retomber, surtout quand en face y'a Machin XVI et sa robe de bure blanche, dans sa capote en verre motorisee qui enchaine les enormites, vraiment scandaleuses celles la.

Il n'empeche, quand on a la fonction de Mr Numero Uno of Ze Monde, on evite ...  ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Mars 2009)

N'empêche, cette phrase aurait été dite par Berlusconi, tout le monde aurait dit que c'était honteux de sortir ce genre de choses...


----------



## Chang (21 Mars 2009)

On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec n'importe qui ... mais tu as parfaitement raison ...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Mars 2009)

* 
DARCOS PLIE : LA RÉFORME DE LA FORMATION DES ENSEIGNANTS REPORTÉE DUN AN*


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> N'empêche, cette phrase aurait été dite par Berlusconi, tout le monde aurait dit que c'était honteux de sortir ce genre de choses...



Ben ça, quelque part, c'est un peu normal, c'est comme la même blague anodine sur les juifs, elle n'a pas la même résonance si c'est Elie Seimoun qui la sort que si c'est un anti-sémite notoire, par exemple (d'ailleurs, l'intention n'est certainement pas la même non plus, hein) !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Mars 2009)

Entre un juif et un anti-sémite ou un politique qui fait des blagues foireuses et un politique nouveau venu, c'est pas vraiment le même rapport...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Entre un juif et un anti-sémite ou un politique qui fait des blagues foireuses et un politique nouveau venu, c'est pas vraiment le même rapport...



Berlusconi n'est pas un politique qui fait des blagues foireuses, c'est un fachiste tout ce qu'il y a de plus raciste !


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Berlusconi n'est pas un politique qui fait des blagues foireuses, c'est un fachiste tout ce qu'il y a de plus raciste !



Un peu des deux à la fois aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Dieudonné candidat « anti-sioniste » aux européennes.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un peu des deux à la fois aussi...





Oui, certainement 


Enfin bon il n'empêche que la blague d'obama était de mauvais gout ; j'aime bien ce genre d'humour, mais pour un président de la 1ère puissance-coincée-du-cul au monde, c'est limite...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dieudonné candidat « anti-sioniste » aux européennes.





Si les journalistes pouvaient arrêter de donner du crédit à ce pseudo-provocateur... :sleep:
Qu'on parle de lui ça le fera juste continuer à se prendre pour celui-qui-défie-le-système


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, certainement
> 
> 
> Enfin bon il n'empêche que la blague d'obama était de mauvais gout ; j'aime bien ce genre d'humour, mais pour un président de la 1ère puissance-coincée-du-cul au monde, c'est limite...



Ah, ça... 

Bon, et tu nous fais un petit résumé de ton concert d'hier soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Pour les fans

Toute la trilogie Millénium finalement adaptée au cinéma.


----------



## boodou (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour les fans
> 
> Toute la trilogie Millénium finalement adaptée au cinéma.



A quand le jeu video ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Je connais pas du tout mais concrètement ce serait adaptable


----------



## richard-deux (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour les fans
> 
> Toute la trilogie Millénium finalement adaptée au cinéma.



Je suis en train de lire le 1er livre.


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2009)

C'est le meilleur !


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je suis en train de lire le 1er livre.



chute, je dois me faire la trilogie d'un bloc samedi prochain


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> *chute*, je dois me faire la trilogie d'un bloc samedi prochain


Tu vas te faire mal...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu vas te faire mal...



justement, je ne veux pas savoir comment ça finis


----------



## richard-deux (22 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est le meilleur !



En revanche, il y a des passages où il faut s'accrocher. 

Les noms suédois ne sont pas facile à retenir.


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Les noms suédois ne sont pas facile à retenir.



IKEA c'est simple pourtant


----------



## richard-deux (22 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> IKEA c'est simple pourtant



Le nom des tasses et des verres IKEA sont moins simples. 
Là, c'est pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Crash aérien aux USA : 17 morts dont plusieurs enfants.

J'oserai une blaguounette sur cette actualité ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Playboy ferme ses bureaux de New York et supprime une centaine de postes


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2009)

Qu'on vienne pas encore me dire que c'est pas des enculés.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'on vienne pas encore me dire que c'est pas des enculés.....



Bof, ça signifie que son salaire mensuel ne représente que 95 années du salaire d'un de ses ouvriers, ou que son salaire horaire ne représente que 65% de ce qu'un de ses ouvriers gagne en 1 mois 

Non, à mon avis, ça n'en est pas un, plutôt le contraire, même &#8230; Un enculeur !


----------



## Chang (24 Mars 2009)

1.6 millions par an .... 100.000 euros par mois ... je n'arrive pas a imaginer que ce soit possible. Quel est le besoin dans ce cas pour deux ans de salaire ? Ces mecs tirent a n;en plus finir, au mepris des gens ... et je te paris qu'il est persuade que ca lui ai du et quil l'a merite ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> 1.6 millions par an .... 100.000 euros par mois ... je n'arrive pas a imaginer que ce soit possible. Quel est le besoin dans ce cas pour deux ans de salaire ? Ces mecs tirent a n;en plus finir, au mepris des gens ... et je te paris qu'il est persuade que ca lui ai du et quil l'a merite ...



Pas 100000, 133333 &#8364;/mois, ce qui fait une différence pour un pauvre comme Fab Fab, qui ne vise que 20000 &#8364;/mois 

Et pourquoi le contrat de travail de ses ouvriers ne mentionne-t-il pas qu'en cas de démission, ils partent aussi avec *deux ans* de leur salaires à eux (ce qui représente *1 semaine* de son salaire à lui ) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'on vienne pas encore me dire que c'est pas des enculés.....


Ce n'est pas demain qu'on va moraliser le capitalisme.


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2009)

J'ai comme un sentiment de foulard qu'on agite sous nos yeux &#8230; :mouais:
Tout le monde s'excite sur les salaires exorbitants de certains grands patrons, le gouvernement communique à fond sur des stock-options bloquées, bla-bla-bla &#8230;
Ces gesticulations évitent de parler et de traiter du fond des choses. 
Evidemment qu'ils sont bien trop rémunérés, mais il en va de même pour certains sportifs et là motus, on ne dit rien, on ne voudrait pas se priver des jeux du cirque sans doute.
Que le gouvernement actuel soit le chantre de la "moralisation" du capitalisme, vous avez pas l'impression de vous faire mettre un très gros suppo dans le fion ? 
Hier c'était les copains d'abord, petits fours au Ritz &Cie, et aujourd'hui on leur donne une petite tape sur les doigts &#8230; booh ! :sleep:
En attendant, les gens qui sont dans la merde on en parle pas trop.



iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas demain qu'on va moraliser le capitalisme.



Si, si, c'est prévu &#8230; mais pour _après-demain_ seulement.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Lance Armstrong forfait pour le Tour de France ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> J'ai comme un sentiment de foulard qu'on agite sous nos yeux  :mouais:
> Tout le monde s'excite sur les salaires exorbitants de certains grands patrons, le gouvernement communique à fond sur des stock-options bloquées, bla-bla-bla
> Ces gesticulations évitent de parler et de traiter du fond des choses.
> Evidemment qu'ils sont bien trop rémunérés, mais il en va de même pour certains sportifs et là motus, on ne dit rien, on ne voudrait pas se priver des jeux du cirque sans doute.
> ...



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, ça ressemble à un très gros suppo qu'on est en train de nous fourrer discrètement


----------



## rizoto (24 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, ça ressemble à un très gros suppo qu'on est en train de nous fourrer discrètement&#8230;



deplus, ce parachute n'a pas encore ete valide par le conseil d'administration... C'est une pas une info mais une rumeur pour le moment !

Je parie sur une arrivee de notre superman national...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En attendant, les gens qui sont dans la merde on en parle pas trop.
> .



Ah bon ? Et de quoi je parle là ? Valeo, c'est 1065 personnes. Si on avait ramené son salaire à des proportions raisonnables &#8230; Disons 25000 &#8364;/mois (16 briques quand même), on aurai pu, avec la différence, augmenter chacun des autres collaborateurs de 100 &#8364;/mois, eux, l'auraient alors sentie, la différence, et pour peu qu'on module l'augmentation en fonction des salaires perçus (plus pour ceux qui gagnent le moins), ça aurait même fait plus pour les smicards, mais là, même après demain, j'ai peur que ça fasse un poil juste comme délais de moralisation 

Les sportifs ? il y en a vraiment très peu, à ce niveau de rémunération, comparé aux dirigeants d'entreprises, c'est une goutte d'eau dans la mer, d'autant qu'en matière de salaires de dirigeants scandaleux, celui là est loin du top, il y a bien pire !


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'on vienne pas encore me dire que c'est pas des enculés.....



"_Létat ne recule devant aucune violence pour maintenir les riches au pouvoir et les pauvres sur le trottoir, nous n'avons fais que rappeler aux capitalistes la limite de leurs pouvoirs. Nous ne pouvons justifier la mort de ceux que nous avons tué... comme ils ne peuvent justifier la morts des dizaines de personnes qu'on provoqué leurs ventes d'arme et leurs politiques de profits a outrance. Il ny a rien à regretter, un jour tous les opprimés en viendrons a laction directe_"


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas 100000, 133333 /mois, ce qui fait une différence pour un pauvre comme Fab Fab, qui ne vise que 20000 /mois



Je suis un gagne-petit finalement


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "_Létat ne recule devant aucune violence pour maintenir les riches au pouvoir et les pauvres sur le trottoir, nous n'avons fais que rappeler aux capitalistes la limite de leurs pouvoirs. Nous ne pouvons justifier la mort de ceux que nous avons tué... comme ils ne peuvent justifier la morts des dizaines de personnes qu'on provoqué leurs ventes d'arme et leurs politiques de profits a outrance. Il ny a rien à regretter, un jour tous les opprimés en viendrons a laction directe_"



Qu'est-ce que l'état vien faire là dedans ? C'est pas l''assemblée nationale, qui vote de telles décisions, c'est l'assemblée des actionnaires, t'es à côté de la plaque, là, l'objectif, c'est pas de supprimer la richesse, c'est de supprimer la pauvreté !


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah bon ? Et de quoi je parle là ?



Je pense qu'il parlais plutôt des médias dans leur ensemble 

Et c'est vrai que l'on a droit uniquement au couple : "crise aie aie aie ca pique pour les budgets des foyers" accolé a des "rooooh vous avez vu ces enculés de gros patrons qui s'en collent plein les fouilles".

Tout ça pour en arriver au dernier reportage : "Agadez comme SuperSarko* il travaille super bien pour vous, le petit peuple que je méprise et que j'ai bien niqué peuple de sa France adorée".

D'ailleurs dans l'ère de l'hypercommunico/médiatisation, c'est pas pour rien que l'on finit sur l'image à retenir : L'omnidictateurprésident bosse comme un dingue, et il le fait bien

* Tiens SuperSarko, ça fait SS. Comme quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> * Tiens SuperSarko, ça fait SS. Comme quoi



Je vois pas bien le rapport avec la Sécurité Sociale ? :mouais:


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah bon ? Et de quoi je parle là ?


Faut pas être centré sur soit à ce point 
Je ne parlais pas de toi mais de l'emballement médiatique, savamment utilisé par l'Elysée,  sur la question des salaires de certains grands patrons.

_edit : merci Bassou, il semble que tu avais compris, y en a qui suivent_


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Faut pas être centré sur soit à ce point
> Je ne parlais pas de toi mais de _l'emballement médiatique_, savamment utilisé par l'Elysée,  sur la question des salaires de certains grands patrons.



Ah, mais je ne suis pas centré sur "soit", "soit", c'est quand on accepte, là, je n'accepte pas ! 

Nan  Tu voulais pas dire "sur soi", quand même !


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2009)

soi, toi, moi  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2009)

En tous cas il doit etre vert de rage le nain...


----------



## Lila (24 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas il doit etre vert de rage le nain...




....yes ! BUT ! ...i am chure that i bikose the franglais of ouweur ancien président iz meuche beteur than celui du gnou !

PS: c'est Mackie qui m'a passé son dico franglo !!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Lila a dit:


> PS: c'est Mackie qui m'a passé son dico franglo !!!



On s'en doutait, parce que ça veut strictement rien dire ton blabla là.



> ....yes ! BUT ! ...i am chure that i bikose the franglais of ouweur ancien président iz meuche beteur than celui du gnou !



Traduction :
Oui, Mais ! Je suis sûr que je parce que le franglais de notre ancien président est largement meilleur que celui du nouveau.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2009)

Beu-Beu démission!


----------



## rizoto (24 Mars 2009)

Article sur les propos du pape


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Les commentaires de l'article sont croustillants 

"Paix et amour" c'est ça qu'ils disent les catho ? Enfin ceux qui s'en souviennent&#8230;

Morceau choisi : "Le Pape prescrit ce qu'a toujours prescrit l'Eglise ; la religion n'est pas une mode, ce n'est pas à elle à s'adapter au monde mais au monde à s'adapter à la religion."

Kof. Kof. Effectivement, c'est ainsi sans doutes que plus de 2000 ans de l'histoire humaine ont été réécrit par cette église. Fais comme on dit, ou écrase toi.

Ca me fout la gerbe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> deplus, ce parachute n'a pas encore ete valide par le conseil d'administration... C'est une pas une info mais une rumeur pour le moment !
> 
> Je parie sur une arrivee de notre superman national...


Superman va l'avoir dans le baba.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je pense qu'il parlais plutôt des médias dans leur ensemble
> 
> Et c'est vrai que l'on a droit uniquement au couple : "crise aie aie aie ca pique pour les budgets des foyers" accolé a des "rooooh vous avez vu ces enculés de gros patrons qui s'en collent plein les fouilles".
> 
> ...


Et oui. Sarko s'agite, tempête contre ces salauds de patrons et brasse du vent pour montrer combien il est actif et pour nous vendre sa moralisation bidon du capitalisme alors qu'on attend toujours qu'il ponde une loi pour interdire les parachutes dorés, loi qui aurait dû être votée à l'été 2007 puisque tel était son engagement de campagne. Au lieu de ça, il s'est contenté des voeux pieux du Medef et il s'arc-boute et s'accroche à son bouclier fiscal alors que l'efficacité de la mesure reste encore à prouver, d'autant plus qu'il n'y a que 14 000 contribuables qui ont fait valoir leur droit à ce cadeau alors que le gouvernement en escomptait plus de 200 000. Ca ne fait même pas 10%. Alors, si plus de 90% des bénéficiaires potentiels de ce bouclier fiscal à 50% s'en passent, il y a vraiment de quoi s'interroger sur l'utilité d'avoir pris une telle mesure.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2009)

Attention, ça pique.


----------



## Chang (24 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Traduction :
> Oui, Mais ! Je suis sûr que je parce que le franglais de notre ancien président est largement meilleur que celui du nouveau.



Comme je ne suis pas bombarde autant que vous de la prose de Sarkozy, je ne m'y suis toujours pas fait ... a chaque fois que je le vois sur TV5 ou la BBC, j'ai l'impression d'ecouter un pere a ces enfants. 

Le choix du vocabulaire, de la gestuelle, toujours en train de bouger et d'user d'enumeration redondantes ... c'est hallucinant a quel point il ne sait pas porter un message de facon convaincante ... faut croire qu'il a ete elu sur un malentendu. Des fois, ca marche ... disait Jean-Claude.


Quand aux salaires des grands patron. Oui c'est une diversion, mais c'est bien aussi de faire connaitre cette realite. Qu'un patron soit remercie pour bon service en ayant cree de la richesse, soit ... qu'un patron soit remercie en ayant mis la boite dans le mur et qu'il en soit recompense pour cela, pas soit !!!

Alors oui l'assemblee des actionnaires va devoir voter mais c'est evident qu'elle va lui octroyer le bonus. Le probleme, ce sont les gros actionnaires. Le but d'une entreprise n'est pas (plus?) de faire vivre ses employes mais d'enrichir ses actionnaires. Et la, ca ne va pas ... 

La recherche continue de plus de profit, de ventes superieures en valeur ou tout simplement d'un resultat superieur au bilan c'est tout ce qui interesse ceux qui ont investis de grosses sommes. Ils ne peuvent se contenter d'une rente plus ou moins equivalente d'une annee sur l'autre et ca je ne le comprends pas. Toujours plus, toujours plus, toujours plus. Il n'y a qu'a voir a quel point la croissance du PIB est le point central de tout diagnostic de la sante d'un pays.

Ce qui finit par arriver, c'est que la seule donnee compressible devient la masse salariale. On peut delocaliser, on peut faire des economies d'echelle, on peut se debarrasser du personnel que l'on a remplace par des methodes de production plus efficaces. 

Donc, moins de pouvoir d'achat MAIS ... c'est pas grave, car la logique du marche veut qu'on puisse creer les memes produits pour un coup moindre (ben oui, ya moins de salaires a payer) et donc meme si tu es au chom'du, tu vas quand meme pouvoir te payer les produits en questions. Merci Adam Smith.

Il vient un moment ou ca coince ... apparement nous n'y sommes pas encore ... serrez les fesses, on est repartit pour un tour ... 


Je n'ai pas de solution miracle. Etant foncierement contre toute capitalisation boursiere, j'avoue que sans elle, les entreprises n'aurait pas eu les moyens de recherche et developpement qu'elles ont connues et donc l'avancee technologique aurait ete moindre. 

Bon c'est pas le tout, je vais finir ma biere ... c'est le genre de discussion tres interessante de vive voix (avec une biere ), mais tres difficile a orchestrer par messages interposes.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que l'état vien faire là dedans ? C'est pas l''assemblée nationale, qui vote de telles décisions, c'est l'assemblée des actionnaires, t'es à côté de la plaque, là, l'objectif, c'est pas de supprimer la richesse, c'est de supprimer la pauvreté !



Ah mais t'inquiète, c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ça, hein, les connauds qui ont dit ça et qui sont à côté de la plaque (selon toi, hein),  ce sont les salauds de gauchos d'Action Directe, dont l'un de ses membres est encore en prison alors qu'il a fini sa peine;..


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah mais t'inquiète, c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ça, hein, les connauds qui ont dit ça et qui sont à côté de la plaque (selon toi, hein),  ce sont les salauds de gauchos d'Action Directe, dont l'un de ses membres est encore en prison alors qu'il a fini sa peine;..



Un jour t'arrêteras de tout mélanger, ça sera bien :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Un peu de science 

Grignoter pendant le travail, cest sans risque !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Article sur les propos du pape



Et l'avis de maître Eolas.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Le Pen suscite la polémique au Parlement européen


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2009)

Pour des lacunes d'orthographe, George W. Bush a préféré laisser l'écriture de ses mémoires à un autre.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le Pen suscite la polémique au Parlement européen



Pour faire parler de lui et de son parti avant les éléctions, comme d'hab.
Même pas je vais aller lire la niouze.


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour faire parler de lui et de son parti avant les éléctions, comme d'hab.
> Même pas je vais aller lire la niouze.



Ba là, en l'occurrence, ce sont plutôt les autres qui font parler de lui


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour des lacunes d'orthographe, George W. Bush a préféré laisser l'écriture de ses mémoires à un autre.



C'est pas Mackie j'espère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah mais t'inquiète, c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ça, hein, les connauds qui ont dit ça et qui sont à côté de la plaque (selon toi, hein),  ce sont les salauds de gauchos d'Action Directe, dont l'un de ses membres est encore en prison alors qu'il a fini sa peine;..



Bon quelques considérations :

1) Si tu penses que je ne savais pas qui avait dit ça, tu te fourres le doigt dans l'&#339;il,

2) Merci de ne pas "penser pour moi", ou du moins "à ma place", parce que tu ne sais rien de ce qui est ou n'est pas "selon moi",

3) Les victimes d'action directe elles, elles ont toutes terminées leur peine &#8230; Au cimetière, alors ne viens pas me demander de pleurer sur un vulgaire malfrat qui avait camouflé ses méfaits derrière une fausse barbe politique (il y a plus de hold up que d'assassinats politiques à l'actif de cette soit disant organisation révolutionnaire, c'est dire !)

4) Oui, c'est vrai, pour moi, rien ne justifie de tuer des gens, même ceux qui comme ceux à qui tu fais allusion s'élèvent contre la peine de mort, tout en s'arrogeant le droit de tuer, mais la peine en question, c'était pas "perpète" ? Ben, qu'il y reste !

5) pour finir, quand les "salauds de gauchos" en viennent, comme ceux dont tu parles, à employer les méthodes de l'extrème droite d'une autre époque (oui, là, je pense à la cagoule et à l'action (déjà) française), j'appelle ça des "salauds de fâchos", et si j'exècre le fâchisme de droite, j'abhorre encore plus le fâchisme de soit disant gauche. Cette gauche là n'est pas la mienne, je lui préfère celle du facteur de Neuilly, car lui, si je ne partage pas toutes ses idées, je peux le respecter pour son engagement, et surtout pour sa sincérité !

Merci de ton attention, tu peux retourner jouer avec tes petites banderoles !

EDIT : Ah, oui, j'ai failli oublier : de toute façon, ta remarque est totalement hors sujet !


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon quelques considérations :
> 
> 1) Si tu penses que je ne savais pas qui avait dit ça, tu te fourres le doigt dans l'&#339;il,
> 
> ...



S'il y a quelque chose que je n'aime pas, c'est le mépris ; ta dernière phrase, qui en montre un bel exemple, n'était clairement pas indispensable.

Maintenant, puisqu'il est apparemment besoin que je m'explique sur la citation que j'ai mise plus haut, que tu n'as pas comprise pas plus que tu n'as compris mon but en la mettant, c'est que l'exaspération des dominés vis-à-vis des dominants ne va aller qu'en progressant ; un projet politique, un projet social, un projet de société n'est pas tenable dans de telles conditions. Une radicalisation du mécontentement ne peut qu'arriver. Tôt ou tard. Mais pour cela, il faut que chacun prenne conscience de son intérêt. une telle radicalisation ne peut venir que de la base, elle doit venir de la base ; elle y viendra, un jour, mais personne ne sait quand... Et un peuple uni dans la misère est le plus fort, le plus dangereux peut-être...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> S'il y a quelque chose que je n'aime pas, c'est le mépris ; ta dernière phrase, qui en montre un bel exemple, n'était clairement pas indispensable.



Parce que tu crois vraiment que présumer de ce que je pense et me le jeter à la face (je te cite : "les connauds qui ont dit ça et qui sont à côté de la plaque (*selon toi, hein*), ce sont les salauds de gauchos d'Action Directe,", ça n'est pas du mépris ?



julrou 15 a dit:


> Maintenant, puisqu'il est apparemment besoin que je m'explique sur la citation que j'ai mise plus haut, que tu n'as pas comprise pas plus que tu n'as compris mon but en la mettant, c'est que l'exaspération des dominés vis-à-vis des dominants ne va aller qu'en progressant ; un projet politique, un projet social, un projet de société n'est pas tenable dans de telles conditions. Une radicalisation du mécontentement ne peut qu'arriver. Tôt ou tard. Mais pour cela, il faut que chacun prenne conscience de son intérêt. une telle radicalisation ne peut venir que de la base, elle doit venir de la base ; elle y viendra, un jour, mais personne ne sait quand... Et un peuple uni dans la misère est le plus fort, le plus dangereux peut-être...



Ça, c'est un point de vue qui peut se discuter, certes, mais je maintiens : qui n'a rien à voir avec ce dont nous parlions !


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> S'il y a quelque chose que je n'aime pas, c'est le mépris ; ta dernière phrase, qui en montre un bel exemple, n'était clairement pas indispensable.



Juju, tu devrais vraiment faire de la politique &#8230; 
Pascal écris tout un argumentaire et tu ne lui réponds pas sur le fond, tu t'accroches à la petite phrase de fin, tu sors le "mépris" de ton chapeau, et hop ! emballé c'est pesé ! Bravo, la prochaine étape c'est sans doute la langue de bois &#8230; :sleep:



julrou 15 a dit:


> &#8230; l'exaspération des dominés vis-à-vis des dominants ne va aller qu'en progressant ; un projet politique, un projet social, un projet de société n'est pas tenable dans de telles conditions. Une radicalisation du mécontentement ne peut qu'arriver. Tôt ou tard. Mais pour cela, il faut que chacun prenne conscience de son intérêt. une telle radicalisation ne peut venir que de la base, elle doit venir de la base ; elle y viendra, un jour, mais personne ne sait quand... Et un peuple uni dans la misère est le plus fort, le plus dangereux peut-être...



Putain mais tu m'as ouvert les yeux là ! Merci ! Bon il est où mon fusil, je tire sur qui en premier hein ? 
Tu veux vraiment que le sang coule, faut vraiment qu'on soit au fond des chiottes pour s'en sortir &#8230; 
dominants/dominés, j'ajouterai dominos.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que tu crois vraiment que présumer de ce que je pense et me le jeter à la face (je te cite : "les connauds qui ont dit ça et qui sont à côté de la plaque (*selon toi, hein*), ce sont les salauds de gauchos d'Action Directe,", ça n'est pas du mépris ?



Ah, ça ! 

Je faisais référence à ton "t'es à côté de la plaque", dans ton premier message. Ne viens quand même pas me dire que tu n'as pas écris cela, hein...  



boodou a dit:


> Juju, tu devrais vraiment faire de la politique &#8230;



Ah ben ouais tiens j'y penserai !  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2009)

(Boodou : il a encore répondu juste sur la forme sans relever ce que tu disais )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je faisais référence à ton "t'es à côté de la plaque", dans ton premier message. Ne viens quand même pas me dire que tu n'as pas écris cela, hein...



Sûr que je l'ai écrit, et en plus je l'assume et le maintiens, tu étais à côté de la plaque ! Pas ma faute si tu ne l'as pas compris, ça signifiait que tu étais "hors sujet", que ce que tu venais insérer dans la conversation n'avait rien à voir avec celle ci, nous discutions d'un sujet "de société", et toi tu viens nous brancher "gouvernement", "action directe" et "lutte des classes", c'est comme si, dans "Fan de F1", nous discutions des mérites comparés d'Hamilton et de Massa, et que tu venais nous vanter les qualités de Didier Drogba ou de Laurent Blanc !


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (Boodou : il a encore répondu juste sur la forme sans relever ce que tu disais )



Bah ouais, pas con le gars. Pas con, mais très prévisible. J'en connais plein des tout pareils, on va dire que j'ai pas mal de syndicalistes et de politiciens dans mon entourage, alors les tours de passe-passe dialectiques ça ne m'impressionne plus


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2009)

Ouép, mais celui là est au dessus ; il arrive pas au niveau de sarko & cos, mais il est largement au dessus du syndicaliste de base


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon quelques considérations :
> .../...



Bon, çà c'est fait... :casse: :love:

Julrou, faut arrêter de raconter nawak un peu, çà nous fera des vacances : comme disait Fab plus haut, ne mélange pas tout


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

Vous etes pas obliges de lui repondre non plus ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

100 films à voir avant de mourir 

C'est en anglais désolé.

J'ai vu :

1) 2001: A Space Odyssey
2) 8 ½
3) Alien
4) Apocalypse Now
5) Blade Runner
6) Bonnie and Clyde
7) Breathless
8) Casablanca
9) Chinatown
10) Citizen Kane
11) Die Hard
12) Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb 
13) E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
14) The Exorcist
15) The French Connection
16) The Godfather
17) The Godfather, Part II 
18) Goldfinger
19) The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
20) Goodfellas
21) Grand Illusion
22) Jaws
23) King Kong
24) Lawrence of Arabia
25) M
26) M*A*S*H
27) The Matrix
28) Modern Times
29) Monty Python and the Holy Grail
30) On the Waterfront
31) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
32) Psycho
33) Pulp Fiction
34) Raging Bull
35) Raiders of the Lost Ark
36) Rebel Without a Cause
37) Rocky
38) Saving Private Ryan
39) Schindler's List
40) The Shawshank Redemption
41) The Silence of the Lambs
42) Singin' in the Rain
43) Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
44) Star Wars
45) Terminator 2: Judgment Day
46) Titanic
47) Toy Story
48) The Usual Suspects
49)Vertigo
50) When Harry Met Sally...
51) Wild Strawberries
52) The Wizard of Oz
53) Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown

Il manque Affreux, sales et méchants dans la liste je trouve

Et vous vous en avez vu combien ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2009)

Il dessine un pénis de 18m sur le toit de sa maison


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il dessine un pénis de 18m sur le toit de sa maison





> Rory McInnes a, de plus, loupé son coup. Sa maison, bien visible sur Google Earth, apparaît en effet sans son dessin.



Il semble bien donc que Google retouche ses images satellite ! La preuve, sur la toph de ma maison à moi, ils ont remplacé ma superbe Aston Martin DB9 par une bête 405 !


----------



## boodou (25 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> 100 films à voir avant de mourir
> 
> Et vous vous en avez vu combien ?



Bah moi j'ai vu plus de 100 films déjà


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Vous etes pas obliges de lui repondre non plus ...  ...



non, c'est pas ça, c'est juste : "vous n'êtes (comme moi) pas obligés de le lire non plus"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ben ouais tiens j'y penserai !  :rateau:



Ca promet :sleep::rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mars 2009)

_Celle-là je l'adore_.

Hérvé Novelli, ci-devant secrétaire d'État à l'auto-entreprise, est en primaire interne à l'UMP pour être chef de file de son parti aux élections régionales en région Centre.
À l'occasion d'une interview de la télévision couleur régionale, son adversaire dans cette compétition interne, le maire UMP de Bourges Serge LePelletier, fait allusion à l'histoire politique d'Hervé Novelli, sous-entendant que Novelli refuse les débats pour ne pas avoir à parler de son passé fougueux à l'extrême-droite.

La rédaction de France3 Centre décide d'éclairer le téléspectateur sur les allusions du maire de Bourges, et réalise un sujet sur la question, qui retrace non seulement l'histoire militante du jeune Novelli à Occident, puis au Front National et au Parti des Forces Nouvelles, mais aussi les débuts de sa carrière professionnelle, dans les officines para-patronales crées par l'extrême-droite française de l'époque, puis à l'UIMM, le syndicat patronal de la métallurgie, avec lequel l'actuel secrétaire d'État a gardé de nombreux liens. Ainsi, il a amoureusement réaffirmé, lors du quarantième anniversaire de l'ALEPS, Association pour la liberté économique et le progrès social, sa filiation symbolique avec Claude Harmel, cofondateur de ladite officine néolibérale, ancien lieutenant de Marcel Déat et homme de main de l'UIMM.

Mais Novelli n'aime pas ça. Par l'intermédiaire de son avocat, il a obtenu que le reportage en question soit retiré du site web de France 3.

Allez donc le regarder sur DailyMotion.


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Allez donc le regarder sur DailyMotion.



T'as pas la meme sur le (You)tube ? Ca passe pas Delit Motion ici ...  ...


----------



## rizoto (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> T'as pas la meme sur le (You)tube ? Ca passe pas Delit Motion ici ...  ...



Youtube est pas bloque depuis lundi en chine?


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mars 2009)

T'arrives pas à contourner la censure numérique ? 
Non, désolé, le bouzin n'est pas sur youtube.


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

Ah tiens Youtube marchait hier mais pas aujourdhui ... tu as l'air d'en savoir un peu trop Riz Pilaf ... pourrais tu m'explqiuer les raisons de cette censure arbitraire ?

L'ecrieur > non je ne sais pas faire. C'est dommage d'ailleurs parce qu'avec tous ces sites de luc quils nous ont fermes ...  ... ben oui, maintenant je suis oblige de lire des livres ... :hein: ...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _Celle-là je l'adore_.
> 
> Hérvé Novelli, .../...



çà s'appelle "défendre son image" non ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ah tiens Youtube marchait hier mais pas aujourdhui ... tu as l'air d'en savoir un peu trop Riz Pilaf ... pourrais tu m'explqiuer les raisons de cette censure arbitraire ?



L'accès au site de partage de vidéos YouTube est bloqué en Chine. Images d'émeutes au Tibet en cause.



> Le groupe américain Google a annoncé mardi que l'accès à son site de partage de vidéos YouTube était bloqué en Chine depuis lundi pour une raison inconnue. Ce blocage serait lié à la diffusion d'une vidéo montrant un manifestant battu à mort au Tibet. L'agence Chine nouvelle affirme que c'est un faux. Les images proviendraient des émeutes dans la capitale du Tibet le 14 mars 2008. Il y a un an, YouTube avait déjà été bloqué en raison d'images de manifs à Lhassa. La sécurité est actuellement renforcée pour l'anniversaire du soulèvement manqué des Tibétains contre Pékin et de l'exil du dalaï lama en 1959. (SWISS TXT)



:hein:

La Chine n'a pas peur d'Internet, mais censure YouTube.


----------



## rizoto (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ah tiens Youtube marchait hier mais pas aujourdhui ... tu as l'air d'en savoir un peu trop Riz Pilaf ... pourrais tu m'explqiuer les raisons de cette censure arbitraire ?



Il est possible que ce soit liee avec l'anniversaire des emeutes de Lhassa. Mais non, en fait je ne sais pas 

EDIT : Tosted


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> T'as pas la meme sur le (You)tube ? Ca passe pas Delit Motion ici ...  ...



Tiens, essaie de le télécharger ici, je ne crois pas encore être grillé par les chinois (c'est du flash, mais VLC arrive à le lire) !


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mars 2009)

Erreur 404. Play it again, sam.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2009)

Elle tue sa mère à coups de crucifix

Mais que fait Benoît XVI ? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle tue sa mère à coups de crucifix
> 
> Mais que fait Benoît XVI ? :mouais:


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, essaie de le télécharger ici, je ne crois pas encore être grillé par les chinois (c'est du flash, mais VLC arrive à le lire) !



pareil que l'ecrieur ... marche po ... mais merci d'avoir essaye ...  ...


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle tue sa mère à coups de crucifix
> 
> Mais que fait Benoît XVI ? :mouais:



Et en plus ça se passe à Lourdes, rue de l'église ! :love:

Le premier Avril, c'est la semaine prochaine pourtant ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> pareil que l'ecrieur ... marche po ... mais merci d'avoir essaye ...  ...



Et ici ça passe?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Un petit safari à Charleroi? :mouais:


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck > non plus ... merci aussi ... c'est sympa d'avoir essaye ...  ...


----------



## Bassman (25 Mars 2009)

La foi ne sauve pas toujours&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mars 2009)

Les G.I. rêvent-ils de chiens électriques ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Mobyduck > non plus ... merci aussi ... c'est sympa d'avoir essaye ...  ...



T'as l'adresse d'un site d'hébergement de fichier qui passe chez toi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> La foi ne sauve pas toujours



La preuve post 5616.


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les G.I. rêvent-ils de chiens électriques ?



ça fait 2 ans qu'il est prêt. j'aimerais bien voir ce qu'ils ont en réserve.

déjà ça:






et puis l'exosquelette militaire.

sans parler du drone furtif qui décolle et atterrit sur porte avion (ce qui est un exploit technique).


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> La foi ne sauve pas toujours





> However prosecutors also said the pilot succumbed to panic, *praying out loud *instead of following emergency procedures.


Un nouvel acronyme du ouèb: POL?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les G.I. rêvent-ils de chiens électriques ?


J'adore le passage sur la glace: on dirait un remake de Bamby :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les G.I. rêvent-ils de chiens électriques ?



Et bientôt les Cylons... :afraid:


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> La foi ne sauve pas toujours



c'est même le contraire

satan l'habite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est même le contraire
> 
> satan l'habite


Oui. On sait. Post 5616.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ça fait 2 ans qu'il est prêt. j'aimerais bien voir ce qu'ils ont en réserve.
> 
> déjà ça:
> [youtube]FR&hl=fr&v=CCzFmDOpk1A&eurl=http://panier-de-crabes.over-blog.com/article-27400720.html[/youtube]




Vous m'éditez ce lien et vous me le réécrivez correctement, jeune homme !  



jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore le passage sur la glace: on dirait un remake de Bamby :love:



 :love:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et bientôt les Cylons... :afraid:



C'est inspiré de K. Dick, _BattleStar Galactica_ ?


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

bon alors je propose Marine Le Pen non plus n'aime pas le sexe protégé.

mon post précédent a été censuré par le grand satan des USA


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Mars 2009)

> "J'aimerais bien d'ailleurs que les militants d'Act Up, plutôt que de venir s'allonger et faire de la provocation devant Notre-Dame, aillent peut-être devant quelques mosquées pour plaider contre la lapidation



C'est vrai que le sida est tellement plus lié à la lapidation...


----------



## jugnin (25 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est vrai que le sida est tellement plus lié à la lapidation...



... Et c'est pas non plus comme si la lapidation était une pratique indiquée et autorisée par le Coran. C'est ahurissant d'ignorance. Du Le Pen, quoi. Autant demander à la CGT d'aller manifester contre la chasse aux bébés phoques..


----------



## rizoto (25 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> ... Et c'est pas non plus comme si la lapidation était une pratique indiquée et autorisée par le Coran. C'est ahurissant d'ignorance. Du Le Pen, quoi. Autant demander à la CGT d'aller manifester contre la chasse aux bébés phoques..



C'est pas de l'ignorance, c'est de la com FN :mouais:.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2009)

Dossier d'instruction...


----------



## boodou (25 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les G.I. rêvent-ils de chiens électriques ?



Un chien, un chien  il est grand comme un poney le bougre ! 
Si tous les cons qui ne ramassent pas la merde de leur clébard pouvaient avoir le même en ville, ça m'arrangerai vraiment


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

Zut, double post;.. :rateau:

Voir après...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> bon alors je propose Marine Le Pen non plus n'aime pas le sexe protégé.
> 
> mon post précédent a été censuré par le grand satan des USA



Marine Le Pen affirme au moins une vérité là-dedans : le Pape n'a bien fait que réciter la doctrine catholique, aussi choquants que ses propos puissent paraître... Oui, ce sont d'immondes conneries. Oui, c'est de la religion.... Oui oui... 

En tout cas, voilà qui fait aussi partie de son fonds de commerce...


----------



## krystof (25 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> le Pape & ,



Entre ces deux-là... Vivement une bonne canicule cet été.

Moi, j'dis ça, j'dis rien... Mais j'me comprends


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Un demi-siècle de Playboy en ligne

Bonne masturbation .


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un demi-siècle de Playboy en ligne
> 
> Bonne masturbation .



Quelqu'un a prévenu Julrou, Pierre-Auvergne et Dark-Tintin?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, essaie de le télécharger ici, je ne crois pas encore être grillé par les chinois (c'est du flash, mais VLC arrive à le lire) !





l'écrieur a dit:


> Erreur 404. Play it again, sam.



Mince, j'm'ai gourré ! :rose: c'est rectifié dans la citation ci dessus !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelqu'un a prévenu Julrou, Pierre-Auvergne et Dark-Tintin?



*ET MON CUL ?*


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> N'empêche, cette phrase aurait été dite par Berlusconi, tout le monde aurait dit que c'était honteux de sortir ce genre de choses...



Ouai bof...

Il aurait de toute façon pas fait une blague de ce genre, mais plutôt un truc sur les femelles ou les bicots.

C'est l'association d'un personnage et d'une blague douteuse qui créer le caractère plus ou moins choquant et je vois pas ce qu'il y a de space là-dedans.

Berlusconi, comme Putine est un habitué des blagues douteuses, elles sont régulières et nombreuses, ça change quand même bien la donne.

EDIT : oups j'avais pas vu que j'avais autant de retard sur le topic.


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

pour son grand retour anthrax choisit lAgence française de sécurité sanitaire des aliments:affraid::hosto:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

Quand Dati flirtait avec le PS...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un demi-siècle de Playboy en ligne
> 
> Bonne masturbation .





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelqu'un a prévenu Julrou, Pierre-Auvergne et Dark-Tintin?





julrou 15 a dit:


> *ET MON CUL ?*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Mars 2009)

Allez vous faire mettre les deux, j'veux pas former un clan des 3 jeunes !


----------



## boodou (25 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Allez vous faire mettre les deux, j'veux pas former un clan des 3 jeunes !



T'es sûr ? T'as pas besoin d'eux dans ton groupe ? 
Juju sait pourtant très bien jouer du pipot &#8230; quant à Pierrot, euh lui je sais pas mais bon, tu peux toujours lui filer un triangle ou une guimbarde je suppose &#8230; 
On a un vrai petit boy's band sur MacG, c'est trop fun !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2009)

Pierre-Auvergne, c'est claques qu'on lui file, pas un triangle ou une guimbarde


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Allez vous faire mettre les deux, j'veux pas former un clan des 3 jeunes !




La question est plutôt : pourquoi, oui pourquoi Pierre-Auvergne a-t-il approuvé mon message alors que j'essayais plutôt de me démarquer des deux autres branques cités dans le message de Fab'...

Pourquoi ?:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pierre-Auvergne, c'est claques qu'on lui file, pas un triangle ou une guimbarde



La paroles des vieux est toujours la plus sage (des fois )


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> T'es sûr ? T'as pas besoin d'eux dans ton groupe ?
> Juju sait pourtant très bien jouer du pipot &#8230; quant à Pierrot, euh lui je sais pas mais bon, tu peux toujours lui filer un triangle ou une guimbarde je suppose &#8230;
> On a un vrai petit boy's band sur MacG, c'est trop fun !



Te moque pas hein! Une brillante carrière s'ouvre à eux!

[DM]x3eq6x[/DM]​


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Te moque pas hein! Une brillante carrière s'ouvre à eux!
> 
> djeuns​



T'es leur manager ? 

Tain, je vais signaler de ce pas ce message à la modération pour publicité hors-charte !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'es leur manager ?



ouais, et tu devrais être couché à cette heure-ci, au lieu de te tirer la nouille sur les fils politiques! Je te rappelle que vous avez une répét' demain à 7h!  

Et t'as intérêt à être impec': y aura Armande Altaï et Kamel Ouali. Votre avenir se joue.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ouais, et tu devrais être couché à cette heure-ci, au lieu de te tirer la nouille sur les fils politiques!



Ah ben nan c'est sur Scarlett, t'souviens plus ? 

Elle sera là aussi ? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Elle sera là aussi ? :love:



Ouais ouais. Attends, je te la passe.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Spielberg aurait terminé le tournage de « Tintin »

Mouais pas convaincu du futur résultat .


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Mars 2009)

T'es déçu parce que t'as pas eu le rôle de milou ?


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Spielberg aurait terminé le tournage de « Tintin »
> 
> Mouais pas convaincu du futur résultat .



Y a Dark-Tintin dedans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Curieux, Tintin, j'aurais plutôt pensé que ça serait Pascal Sevran qui le ferait


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'es déçu parce que t'as pas eu le rôle de milou ?



Je remue pas assez bien de la queue .


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

Et pour le Capitaine Haddock ? 

Patoch ou Sonny ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et pour le Capitaine Haddock ?
> 
> Patoch ou Sonny ?



golf !


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

Et chang, dans le rôle de chang ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux, Tintin, j'aurais plutôt pensé que ça serait Pascal Sevran qui le ferait


Il ne peut pas. Il n'est pas disponible en ce moment.


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et chang, dans le rôle de chang ?



Dans le même épisode, tu ferais le Yéti je suppose


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

La 3D arrive dans nos pages web.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et chang, dans le rôle de chang ?




Môssieur Bassou, votre condition de Troll n'excuse pas tout ! Vous me copierez cent fois "Chang n'apparaît, dans les aventures de Tintin, que dans "Le lotus Bleu", et dans "Tintin au Tibet", mais pas dans "Le secret de la Licorne/Le trésor de Rackham le Rouge" !. 

Le pauvre Hergé doit se retourner dans sa tombe, à vous lire


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2009)

Dans la grande distribution, les conditionnements en grands formats plus chers que les petits

Nous faire ça par les temps qui courent :hein:


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La 3D arrive dans nos pages web.



Est-ce que cela concerne le site de playboy ? 
_(question de Julrou, Pierre-Auvergne et Dark-Tintin)_


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans la grande distribution, les conditionnements en grands formats plus chers que les petits&#8230;
> 
> Nous faire ça par les temps qui courent&#8230; :hein:



Bah je vois pas ce qui te surprend&#8230; Les distributeurs ont arrêté depuis longtemps d'avoir des états d'âmes.

Le seul objectif qu'ils ont, c'est que tu achètes, chez eux. Après avoir complètement dézingué les petit commerce (va trouver une boulangerie, boucherie, primeur, triperie, poissonnerie digne de ce nom en région parisienne par exemple) pour que tu n'ailles que chez Carrefour (et consort), ils sont passé au multimonopole organisé (seule 2 entreprise de grande distribution existent réellement derrière les carrefour, leclerc, auchan, etc&#8230, ben c'est facile de t'essorer comme une serpillière.

Et si en plus tu pouvais fermer ta gueule, ça les arrangerait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans la grande distribution, les conditionnements en grands formats plus chers que les petits
> 
> Nous faire ça par les temps qui courent :hein:



Ben s'ils ne s'en aperçoivent que maintenant   Il y a beau temps que je vérifie systématiquement  et le constate souvent


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *ET MON CUL ?*




Tu fais comme tu veux, mais normalement, c'est pas comme ça qu'on fait


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Mars 2009)

*Pas que Hergé qui doit se retourner dans sa tombe.*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *ET MON CUL ?*


 
Il t'appartient, mon p'tit poulet.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Last.fm va devenir payant


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Last.fm va devenir payant



Beaucoup de sites reprennent cette news avec ce titre mensonger. last.fm reste gratuit. L'option payante a toujours existé. Elle s'étend maintenant totalement à l'écoute des radios. Mais last.fm ça n'est pas uniquement ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

Comme j'ai bien fait de virer mon abonnement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Les pédophiles belges en photo? 

Y a personne pour arrêter ce crétin? 

plus d'info


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans la grande distribution, les conditionnements en grands formats plus chers que les petits
> 
> Nous faire ça par les temps qui courent :hein:


Il n'y a pas de petit profit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> *Pas que Hergé qui doit se retourner dans sa tombe.*





> la seule formation politique en France à défendre les valeurs de justice sociale et dhumanisme est le Front National



A la dernière présidentielle, Le Pen proposait de supprimer l'impôt sur le revenu. Si on faisait ça, ça profiterait surtout à ceux qui en paient le plus, donc aux plus aisés. C'est ça sa conception de la justice sociale ? 

Quant à défendre l'humanisme, même en cherchant bien, on ne trouve pas.


----------



## Chang (26 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et chang, dans le rôle de chang ?



Ca aurait ete bienvenu comme proposition vu que je suis bientot au chom'du mais je suis un peu trop bien nourri pour donner suffisament de credibilite au personnage ...  ...


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Mars 2009)

http://www.sfr.fr/iphone-3g/


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mars 2009)

un lien vers le site sfr ! c'est pas de la pub ça !?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Tu dis ça parce que la richesse de l'analyse et la profondeur du commentaire qui accompagnent le lien t'ont complètement échappés.


Quoi ?


Où ça ?



Ben, le smiley !!!
Sérieux, concombre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> un lien vers le site sfr ! c'est pas de la pub ça !?



Vu ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur la page "tarifs" du dit site, ça me semble plutôt s'apparenter à du dénigrement !


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2009)

> A la dernière présidentielle, Le Pen proposait de supprimer l'impôt sur le revenu. Si on faisait ça, ça profiterait surtout à ceux qui en paient le plus, donc aux plus aisés. C'est ça sa conception de la justice sociale ?



celle là c'est celle de son banquier


----------



## jugnin (26 Mars 2009)

Ptimouss a dit:


> http://www.sfr.fr/iphone-3g/





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> un lien vers le site sfr ! c'est pas de la pub ça !?





PonkHead a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que la richesse de l'analyse et la profondeur du commentaire qui accompagnent le lien t'ont complètement échappés.
> 
> 
> Quoi ?
> ...



Et alors, toi qui sembles clairvoyant, tu vas pouvoir nous renseigner.

C'est une actualité amusante... ou pas ? 

Nan, c'est important, merde.


----------



## rizoto (26 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et alors, toi qui sembles clairvoyant, tu vas pouvoir nous renseigner.
> 
> C'est une actualité amusante... ou pas ?
> 
> Nan, c'est important, merde.



En tout cas, les tarifs m'ont fait sourir !


----------



## kuep (26 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> En tout cas, les tarifs m'ont fait sourir !



C'est juste un poil plus cher que les forfaits illimythics de base apparemment, et toutes les offres se valent en France de toute façon, non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> En tout cas, les tarifs m'ont fait sourir !


Comme Orange, ils ne se mouchent pas du coude.

En plus la France vient de se faire taper sur les doigts par Bruxelles à cause des tarifs trop élevés des abonnements de mobiles et du manque de concurrence réelle entre les opérateurs.

Mais tout n'est pas perdu : une 4e licence de téléphonie mobile devrait être (enfin) attribuée.


----------



## Ptimouss (26 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai mis ce lien pour info parce que j'étais sur le c.. de voir l'iPhone en page de d'accueil SFR alors que je voulais juste consulter mon compte SFR. Je ne savais pas trop où le mettre alors... :rose: Mille excuses si ça a "choqué" certains.

Un modo peut le virer s'il le juge nécessaire, pas de soucis.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est une actualité amusante... ou pas ?


 
Peut-on rire de tout ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Peut-on rire de tout ?


Dis camion pour voir !


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Peut-on rire de tout ?



Oui. Mais pas avec tout le monde.
_(citation de Desproges non ?)_


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Oui. Mais pas avec tout le monde.
> _(citation de Desproges non ?)_



Ouaip 

Dans le Tribunal des flagrants délires face à... Jean-Marie Le Pen.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Après avoir complètement dézingué les petit commerce (va trouver une boulangerie, boucherie, primeur, triperie, poissonnerie digne de ce nom en région parisienne par exemple)



Je suis un farouche défenseur du petit commerce, souvent pas plus cher et bien meilleur.
Ceci dit tu exagères un peu, clairement les grandes enseignes les ont tués mais dans toutes les villes de France tu peux trouver de bons petits bouchers, des primeurs, des poissonneries et des vrais épiciers, même à Maubeuge c'est dire ! Et dans ma ville natale, la fameuse Le Creusot, sinistrée après la crise industrielle, petite ville de 25 000 habitants, bah de mémoire j'en compte encore actuellement au moins 6 de bouchers, et ils sont tous très bons. 

Alors à PAris, je vois pas comment on pourrait ne pas en trouver, ou alors c'est une excuse pour aller à Carrouf.

Moi ce qui me déglingue le plus, c'est soit le RMIste qui achète nimp et qui avec ce même budget aurait pu se faire un vrai plat digne de ce nom (mais c'est pas à lui que j'en veux évidemment, mais plutôt à ce qui a fait que...) et pire encore car là je la plains même pas mais lui montre mon mépris, la bourgeoise qui va faire la queue au carrouf 15 minutes pour acheter 2 pâtisseries, 2 baguettes merdiques, et du boeuf, alors qu'en plein centre, dans la rue principale, t'as le boucher et le boulanger/pâtissier. Ouai là ça me fout les boules... surtout que c'est la même que tu vas retrouver après devant le boulanger du coin et qui va pleurer en constatant sa fermeture définitive en disant qu'aujourd'hui tout se perd, que les jeunes s'en foutent, que c'est le règne de la consommation et puis que de tout façon c'est vrai que les gens n'ont plus les moyens...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je suis un farouche défenseur du petit commerce, souvent pas plus cher et bien meilleur.



Bien meilleur, souvent (mais hélas pas toujours) mais pas plus cher, ça me rappelle une conversation que j'ai eu naguère avec une commerçante à qui j'exprimais ma surprise de trouver chez elle le même article que dans la grande surface juste à côté, mais carrément deux fois plus cher. Elle m'a répondu alors que oui, elle savait mais n'y pouvait rien, vu qu'elle même achetait l'article en question plus cher que la grande surface ne me le vendait à moi. "Achetez chez eux, alors", lui rétorquais-je. "Je n'en ai malheureusement pas le droit, monsieur, sinon, vous pensez bien que je le ferais !" fut sa réponse !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> la bourgeoise qui va faire la queue au carrouf 15 minutes pour acheter 2 pâtisseries, 2 baguettes merdiques, et du boeuf, alors qu'en plein centre, dans la rue principale, t'as le boucher et le boulanger/pâtissier.


 
Ouais, sauf que des fois, la bourgeoise, elle a un "petit" supermarché de centre ville pas plus loin de chez elle que le reste et que ça lui permet de regrouper ses courses, donc de pas y passer sa vie parce qu'elle a autre chose à foutre de ses journées.
Et ça lui permet aussi et de payer par CB parce qu'elle n'aime pas se trimballer des fortunes en liquides sous prétexte que le boucher du coin fait la gueule quand il faut sortir la machine à codes secrets pour cinq euros (si il la sort)...

Sans compter que le boulanger en bas de chez elle, à la bourgeoise, il est super sympa, mais son pain est...
euh...
Hum.

(Elle se dit, au passage, la bourgeoise, que si y a bien un truc qui fout le camp, c'est la qualité globale du pain, elle aimerait bien retrouver celui qui a une vraie croûte bien croustillante, ras le bol du caotchouc rassi en trois heures, tu vois ?)

Bref, jptk, mon bon, pour te résumer, tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bourgeoise ???


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> (Elle se dit, au passage, la bourgeoise, que si y a bien un truc qui fout le camp, c'est la qualité globale du pain, elle aimerait bien retrouver celui qui a une vraie croûte bien croustillante, ras le bol du caotchouc rassi en trois heures, tu vois ?)



Alors là je suis entièrement d'accord. Depuis que ma boulangerie à un nouveau proprio (l'ancien a pris sa retraite) le pain est dégueulasse, y'a pas d'autre mot, et je te parle pas de l'inflation sur le prix...

Ca fout bien les glandes, surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi qui adore le pain.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, sauf que des fois, la bourgeoise, elle a un "petit" supermarché de centre ville pas plus loin de chez elle que le reste et que ça lui permet de regrouper ses courses, donc de pas y passer sa vie parce qu'elle a autre chose à foutre de ses journées.



Pour acheter ce que j'ai dit ? Tu plaisantes ? Ça prenait moins de temps d'aller au centre que dans la zone commerciale, j'ai pris un exemple bien précis.




PonkHead a dit:


> Et ça lui permet aussi et de payer par CB parce qu'elle n'aime pas se trimballer des fortunes en liquides sous prétexte que le boucher du coin fait la gueule quand il faut sortir la machine à codes secrets pour cinq euros (si il la sort)...
> 
> Ouai faut 15 &#8364; mais vu les frais bancaires tu les comprends, elle a qu'à retirer 20 &#8364; au distrib 15 m plus loin la salope
> 
> ...



Ouai alors là, sur 3 boulangerie t'es sûr d'en trouver une très bonne, le pain c'est mon aliment préféré alors je sais de quoi je parle et puis bon c'est pas comme si le pain du carrouf était top même s'il s'est largement amélioré, le pain bio par exemple, mais alors les baguettes c'est tjs un peu la misère ou alors tu la payes 1,15 &#8364; au lieu de 90 centimes c'est le boulanger haut standing du centre.



PonkHead a dit:


> (Elle se dit, au passage, la bourgeoise, que si y a bien un truc qui fout le camp, c'est la qualité globale du pain, elle aimerait bien retrouver celui qui a une vraie croûte bien croustillante, ras le bol du caotchouc rassi en trois heures, tu vois ?)



Ouai là tu caricatures vraiment, et un bon boulanger ça se mérite de toute façon, faut le chercher. 



PonkHead a dit:


> Bref, jptk, mon bon, pour te résumer, tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bourgeoise ???



Elle dit rien, elle va fermer sa gueule et baisser sa jupe surtout surtout  

Moi aussi j'y vais au carrouf, mais je vais aussi chez les petits, dès que je peux.
Et si globalement la qualité a baissé, la faute à qui ? Conséquence directe une fois de plus des grandes surfaces qui ont fait fermer la moitié des artisans. C'est comme partout, c'est pas forcément les meilleurs qui restent.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Weyergans élu à lAcadémie française.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

Un new-yorkais avait congelé sa mère et touchait ses chèques


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Un new-yorkais avait congelé sa mère et touchait ses chèques



Pas con.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai là tu caricatures vraiment, et un bon boulanger ça se mérite de toute façon, faut le chercher.



S'il faut le chercher c'est que les autres ne devraient pas s'autoproclamer "artisans"


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2009)

Entendu sur France Inter et péché sur France Info



> L&#8217;évêque d&#8217;Orléans soutient le pape dans la polémique sur les préservatifs. Le prélat souhaite que l&#8217;on inscrive sur leur emballage, la mention : "Fiabilité incomplète". Le directeur de l&#8217;Agence Nationale de recherche sur le Sida dénonce cette contre-vérité&#8230;


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Entendu sur France Inter et péché sur France Info
> Citation:
> Lévêque dOrléans soutient le pape dans la polémique sur les préservatifs. Le prélat souhaite que lon inscrive sur leur emballage, la mention : _*"Fiabilité incomplète"*_. Le directeur de lAgence Nationale de recherche sur le Sida dénonce cette contre-vérité



Si on commence à écrire cette mention dans tous les domaines potentiellement concernés, ça va être compliqué non ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ceci dit tu exagères un peu, clairement les grandes enseignes les ont tués mais dans toutes les villes de France tu peux trouver de bons petits bouchers, des primeurs, des poissonneries et des vrais épiciers, même à Maubeuge c'est dire ! Et dans ma ville natale, la fameuse Le Creusot, sinistrée après la crise industrielle, petite ville de 25 000 habitants, bah de mémoire j'en compte encore actuellement au moins 6 de bouchers, et ils sont tous très bons.
> 
> Alors à PAris, je vois pas comment on pourrait ne pas en trouver, ou alors c'est une excuse pour aller à Carrouf.



Je parle des villes de la banlieue Parisienne justement. Paris reste une exception en terme de petit commerçant, parce que Carrouf' ne peut pas s'implanter en plein paris. Mais la majeure partie des villes de la banlieue (et principalement les villes nouvelles) ne te laisse plus le choix : c'est carrouf et rien d'autre ou pas grand chose.

j'habite une ville nouvelle de 30,000 habitants, 6 boulangeries, et pas une seule qui fait du pain non congelé&#8230; faut aller jusqu'à Orsay pour trouver du pain convenable, donc prendre la voiture (ou autre) pendant que Carrouf est à 2 minutes à pieds et un Leclerc reste encore plus près.

Le problème est valable pour les villes nouvelles de provinces en banlieue des grandes agglomérations


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je parle des villes de la banlieue Parisienne justement. Paris reste une exception en terme de petit commerçant, parce que Carrouf' ne peut pas s'implanter en plein paris. Mais la majeure partie des villes de la banlieue (et principalement les villes nouvelles) ne te laisse plus le choix : c'est carrouf et rien d'autre ou pas grand chose.
> 
> j'habite une ville nouvelle de 30,000 habitants, 6 boulangeries, et pas une seule qui fait du pain non congelé faut aller jusqu'à Orsay pour trouver du pain convenable, donc prendre la voiture (ou autre) pendant que Carrouf est à 2 minutes à pieds et un Leclerc reste encore plus près.
> 
> Le problème est valable pour les villes nouvelles de provinces en banlieue des grandes agglomérations



Et là, la question est : Leclerc ou Carrefour, eux, ne font-il pas du pain congelé ?


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

En tout cas, si à 50 ans tu vis encore dans une ville nouvelle de 30 000 habitants, c'est vraiment que tu as raté ta vie


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2009)

Ah oui c'est vrai, si t'es pas proprio (d'un pavillon identique à celui de tes 455 voisins), si t'as pas la grosse bagnole (4x4 de préférence), si tu vas pas sur la côte d'azur l'été (ou au club merde med©), si tu trouves les taupes modèles anorexiques pas vraiment belles, t'es qu'un con. :sleep:

Le paroxysme est atteint si tu oses dire ce que tu penses à ces mous du bulbe.

C'est vrai que ça fait rêver d'un coup.


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai, si t'es pas proprio (d'un pavillon identique à celui de tes 455 voisins), si t'as pas la grosse bagnole (4x4 de préférence), si tu vas pas sur la côte d'azur l'été (ou au club merde med©), si tu trouves les taupes modèles anorexiques pas vraiment belles, t'es qu'un con. :sleep:



Tu viens de décrire mon idéal de vie ! (avec un bon boulanger dans les parages si possible, et une Rolex)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et là, la question est : Leclerc ou Carrefour, eux, ne font-il pas du pain congelé ?



Pitêt, mais lorsque c'est le cas, eux, ils le disent, et ils le vendent moins cher, le boulanger du coin, lui, en général, s'il congèle du pain (heureusement, ça n'est pas toujours le cas, je connais des boulangeries visitées tous les soirs à la fermeture par des associations caritatives qui récupèrent gratuitement les invendus du jour), il te dit rien, et te le vend au prix du pain frais !


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien meilleur, souvent (mais hélas pas toujours) mais pas plus cher, ça me rappelle une conversation que j'ai eu naguère avec une commerçante à qui j'exprimais ma surprise de trouver chez elle le même article que dans la grande surface juste à côté, mais carrément deux fois plus cher. Elle m'a répondu alors que oui, elle savait mais n'y pouvait rien, vu qu'elle même achetait l'article en question plus cher que la grande surface ne me le vendait à moi. "Achetez chez eux, alors", lui rétorquais-je. "Je n'en ai malheureusement pas le droit, monsieur, sinon, vous pensez bien que je le ferais !" fut sa réponse !



va dire ça aux restaurateur vers chez moi qui achète chez carrouf :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> va dire ça aux restaurateur vers chez moi qui achète chez carrouf :rateau:


Ça, c'est rigoureusement interdit normalement.


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ça, c'est rigoureusement interdit normalement.



tout est dans le _normalement_


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ça, c'est rigoureusement interdit normalement.



il s'en prive pas


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il s'en prive pas



T'as essayé l'option d'y aller un soir à la fermeture avec une batte et quelques potes et de lui parler de ce problème de pain congelé à ton restaurateur ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et là, la question est : Leclerc ou Carrefour, eux, ne font-il pas du pain congelé ?



Je pense que tu veux parler des terminaux de cuisson qui reçoivent des pâtons surgelés prêts à lever. Pas besoin d'aller dans un hyper pour trouver ce type de pain. Des tas de franchises vendant ces pains fleurissent un peu partout sur le territoire. Et le mot _boulangerie_ ne figure pas sur leurs devantures, heureusement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

Il y a plus simple, si tu es sûr du fait, tu préviens la répression des fraudes, ils vont encore mieux la sentir passer, les restaurateurs en question


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Faut reconnaître qu'en France, patrie de la Gastronomieuh, il y a un paquet de restos dégueux _et_ chers  
En Italie par exemple, tu manges au comptoir une bonne assiette ou un sandwich fait maison, le tout pour un prix très honnête.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitêt, mais lorsque c'est le cas, eux, ils le disent, *et ils le vendent moins cher*, le boulanger du coin, lui, en général, s'il congèle du pain (heureusement, ça n'est pas toujours le cas, je connais des boulangeries visitées tous les soirs à la fermeture par des associations caritatives qui récupèrent gratuitement les invendus du jour), il te dit rien, et te le vend au prix du pain frais !



On doit peut-être pas avoir la même notion du _moins cher_...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On doit peut-être pas avoir la même notion du _moins cher_...



Une baguette : 0,90  à la boulangerie (les bonnes comme les mauvaises autour de chez moi), 0,55  au supermarché d'à côté !


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une baguette : 0,90 &#8364; à la boulangerie (les bonnes comme les mauvaises autour de chez moi), 0,55 &#8364; au supermarché d'à côté !



On habite décidemment pas au même endroit...
La boulangerie d'à côté : 1,05 &#8364; le pain, 0,95 &#8364; au Carrefour.. 

Mais en prenant des cas particuliers...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

J'ai passé un lien au nounours mais comme on ne peut pas faire de pub, ceux qui le veulent : mp


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> ... il y a un paquet de restos dégueux _et_ chers



Aaaah oui oui oui... Y'en a plein des comme ça chez moi... C'est pour ça qu'il faudra pas venir cet été, hein...
Je confirme, c'est bien mieux ailleurs ; l'Italie, en effet... pourquoi pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

L'arme fatale, c'est le fromage à l'asticot de toute façon


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On habite décidemment pas au même endroit...
> La boulangerie d'à côté : 1,05  le pain, 0,95  au Carrefour..
> 
> Mais en prenant des cas particuliers...



L'hyper dont tu parles doit faire son pain pour le vendre à ce prix.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Tiens un Josef Fritzl italien

Ils vont nous le sortir dans tous les pays.


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une baguette : 0,90 &#8364; à la boulangerie (les bonnes comme les mauvaises autour de chez moi), 0,55 &#8364; au supermarché d'à côté !





julrou 15 a dit:


> On habite décidemment pas au même endroit...
> La boulangerie d'à côté : 1,05 &#8364; le pain, 0,95 &#8364; au Carrefour..
> 
> Mais en prenant des cas particuliers...




C'est normal.
L'hypermarché de Julrou _achète_ son pain (de merde) à l'hyper de Pascal pour ensuite le revendre. Tout est clair ? De rien, merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est normal.
> L'hypermarché de Julrou _achète_ son pain (de merde) à l'hyper de Pascal pour ensuite le revendre. Tout est clair ? De rien, merci.



Mais pas du tout, seulement, Julrou habite dans la France profonde, là ou les frais de transport de la farine sont trois fois plus élevés que dans les zones où la civilisation a déjà fait son apparition, quant aux pâtons surgelés, les contraintes de la chaîne du froid entrainent encore des frais supplémentaires !


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, seulement, Julrou habite dans la France profonde, là ou les frais de transport de la farine sont trois fois plus élevés que dans les zones où la civilisation a déjà fait son apparition, quant aux pâtons surgelés, les contraintes de la chaîne du froid entrainent encore des frais supplémentaires !



Julrou habite en Corse ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2009)

En Angleterre, la répression par lacné

_Une nouvelle méthode pour disperser les groupes de jeunes a été lancée en Angleterre. Après les amendes et la boîte à ultra-sons, une association de riverains de Mansfield a misé sur lhumiliation.

Ils ont installé dans les lieux de rassemblements des néons roses utilisés par les dermatologues, pour mettre en valeur les boutons dacné._


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> (...)_
> 
> Ils ont installé dans les lieux de rassemblements des néons roses utilisés par les dermatologues, pour mettre en valeur les boutons dacné._


On devrait en mettre un à l'entrée du bar...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On devrait en mettre un à l'entrée du bar...



Déjà que Pierre-Auvergne se prend quantité de baffes dans la gueule...


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On devrait en mettre un à l'entrée du bar...



Pis par contre...
Ça va poser des problèmes à Bobby, ça... :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On devrait en mettre un à l'entrée du bar...



Vaudrait mieux mettre un videur qu'un néon rose


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Allez-vous adhérer au syndicat STRASS ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Allez-vous adhérer au syndicat STRASS ?


Bobby, oui...


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bobby, oui...


Et si, en plus, il fait ses affaires en vélo...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Mars 2009)

*Une méthode expéditive pour se débarrasser de belle-maman* :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

Pas si expéditive que ça, à priori, les belles-mères sont immunisées aux roquettes anti-char et aux rafales de fusil d'assaut russes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

N'oubliez pas !.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> N'oubliez pas !.


Purée, ce lundi va être difficile...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

On aura plus de soleil ce sera agréable !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> On aura plus de soleil ce sera agréable !



Oui, mais en remplaçant "l" par "mm" se sera "moins", et ça, c'est pas agréable :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Bon, étant donné qu'aujourd'hui je me suis levé à 15 heures, ça fera quelle heure demain :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

16 heures

Moi je trouve cela agréable du soleil plus vite .


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> 16 heures
> 
> Moi je trouve cela agréable du soleil plus vite .



Moins vite, le soleil, moins vite, il se lève (et se couche, C.Q.F.D.) plus tard !

Cela dit, que fais tu là, tu devrais pas être en train d'apprendre le tricot ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

On n'est jamais trahi que par les siens

Quoiqu'une fois l'article lu jusqu'au bout on se rend compte que pas tant que ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moins vite, le soleil, moins vite, il se lève (et se couche, C.Q.F.D.) plus tard !
> 
> Cela dit, que fais tu là, tu devrais pas être en train d'apprendre le tricot ?



Ma connexion est reviendu mais je garde ton idée de tricot on sait jamais 

Énorme succès belge pour Earth Hour

J'ai oublié de le faire hier .


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> On n'est jamais trahi que par les siens
> 
> Quoiqu'une fois l'article lu jusqu'au bout on se rend compte que pas tant que ça



Là, a mon avis, le seul à l'avoir trahis, c'est le journaliste qui a pondu le titre de l'article, parce que dans les propos qui sont rapportés, je ne vois pas la moindre "désolidarisation", au contraire, ça ressemble même bien plus à une man&#339;uvre de "dédiabolisation" !

D'un côté, le père qui en rajoute une couche dans la provocation à chaque fois que le FN accuse une baisse de régime, et de l'autre, la fille qui explique gentiment "que c'est pas ce qu'il a voulu dire", "qu'on a déformé ses propos" &#8230; Stratégie, tout ça, stratégie ! C'est affreusement convenu, pour que Mme Michu ou M. Lebeauf, qui avaient voté Sarko aux dernières élections reviennent vers le FN !


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'un côté, le père qui en rajoute une couche dans la provocation à chaque fois que le FN accuse une baisse de régime, et de l'autre, la fille qui explique gentiment "que c'est pas ce qu'il a voulu dire", "qu'on a déformé ses propos"  Stratégie, tout ça, stratégie ! C'est affreusement convenu, pour que Mme Michu ou M. Lebeauf, qui avaient voté Sarko aux dernières élections reviennent vers le FN !



C'est en effet une stratégie qui paie ; et il est d'ailleurs étonnant de ne pas avoir plus vu ou entendu les responsables du FN depuis le début de la "crise". Leur fond de commerce se base en partie sur le protectionnisme, composante essentielle d'une période dure économiquement et socialement....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2009)

Je viens de regarder sur France 2, le 13h 15...
Invitée : Rama Yade ; et accessoirement Labro.
Il paraît que ce faire valoir médiatique, clone de Naomi Campbell, au visage poupin qui accroche bien la lumière des plateaux TV, est secrétaire aux droits de l'homme ?... 
Passage en revue de l'actualité de la semaine et commentaires de l'intéressée.. Et pas un mot sur le procès Colonna, qui n'est d'ailleurs même pas évoqué, alors qu'il a scandalisé bon nombre d'organisations des droits de l'homme ici, là et ailleurs...
Tout ça pour finir sur cette courge molle de Cali qui vient nous gratifier de ses commentaires éclairés et totalement indispensables sur la politique d'Obama...

Actualités amusantes ?...
Ouais ; on nous amuse bien, c'est vrai... :mouais:

Allez! Zou ; on passe à Drucker...


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Je te savais adepte des drogues dures, mais la, respect, enchainer le 13h et Drucker !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je te savais adepte des drogues dures, mais la, respect, enchainer le 13h et Drucker !



Je suis au bar, Ducon!


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je viens de regarder sur France 2, le 13h 15...
> Invitée : Rama Yade ; et accessoirement Labro.
> Il paraît que ce faire valoir médiatique, clone de Naomi Campbell, au visage poupin qui accroche bien la lumière des plateaux TV, est secrétaire aux droits de l'homme ?...
> Passage en revue de l'actualité de la semaine et commentaires de l'intéressée.. Et pas un mot sur le procès Colonna, qui n'est d'ailleurs même pas évoqué, alors qu'il a scandalisé bon nombre d'organisations des droits de l'homme ici, là et ailleurs...
> ...




C'est ce que l'on appelle le sévice public


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2009)

_Des chercheurs canadiens ont découvert un vaste réseau de cyber-espionnage qui s'est introduit dans les organisateurs de gouvernements et d'entreprises privées de 103 pays différents._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2009)

Entendu ce matin à la télé (je ne sais plus où ça se passe mais ce n'est pas en France)

Il y a 3 ans on avait diagnostiqué à un homme une forme rare de cancer du pénis. Il n'avait que 2 choix : l'ablation du pénis ou la mort.
Comme il avait une femme et des gosses qu'il n'était pas pressé de quitter, il a opté pour la première solution.
Là il vient d'apprendre qu'en réalité il n'a jamais eu de cancer et que ce qu'on a pris pour ça était en fait une inflammation.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Une ministre britannique se fait rembourser des films X

Quand on se fait chopper :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (30 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Entendu ce matin à la télé (je ne sais plus où ça se passe mais ce n'est pas en France)
> 
> Il y a 3 ans on avait diagnostiqué à un homme une forme rare de cancer du pénis. Il n'avait que 2 choix : l'ablation du pénis ou la mort.
> Comme il avait une femme et des gosses qu'il n'était pas pressé de quitter, il a opté pour la première solution.
> Là il vient d'apprendre qu'en réalité il n'a jamais eu de cancer et que ce qu'on a pris pour ça était en fait une inflammation.



Et ca te fait rire? :rateau:


----------



## sevensword7 (30 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Entendu ce matin à la télé (je ne sais plus où ça se passe mais ce n'est pas en France)
> 
> Il y a 3 ans on avait diagnostiqué à un homme une forme rare de cancer du pénis. Il n'avait que 2 choix : l'ablation du pénis ou la mort.
> Comme il avait une femme et des gosses qu'il n'était pas pressé de quitter, il a opté pour la première solution.
> Là il vient d'apprendre qu'en réalité il n'a jamais eu de cancer et que ce qu'on a pris pour ça était en fait une inflammation.



Le malheureux je lui conseil de commencer une vendetta contre ses pseudo médecins avec pour seul arme des ciseaux ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Entendu ce matin à la télé (je ne sais plus où ça se passe mais ce n'est pas en France)
> 
> Il y a 3 ans on avait diagnostiqué à un homme une forme rare de cancer du pénis. Il n'avait que 2 choix : l'ablation du pénis ou la mort.
> Comme il avait une femme et des gosses qu'il n'était pas pressé de quitter, il a opté pour la première solution.
> Là il vient d'apprendre qu'en réalité il n'a jamais eu de cancer et que ce qu'on a pris pour ça était en fait une inflammation.



Et à l'époque, personne n'a songé à le prévenir que le médecin qui avait posé le diagnostic était aussi l'amant de sa femme ? Ça, c'est pas sport !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mars 2009)

"Si y en a que ça les démange daugmenter les impôts !"

Sarko et le français...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Vingt psychopathes dans chaque école en Flandre


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vingt psychopathes dans chaque école en Flandre



Bof  Nous, on a bien ça dans chaque classe, en France  Et alors, en suisse, je te dis pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vingt psychopathes dans chaque école en Flandre


 
Oui, et ben les psychopathes, vu qu'on comprends pas à quoi qu'est-ce que ça leur sert de faire des études, on n'a qu'à les dépister dès le plus jeune âge et les mettre en prison sauf si y en a à croire que ça les démange de se faire assassiner par un psychopathe !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vingt psychopathes dans chaque école en Flandre



C'est une nouvelle option ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

Tenue correcte exigée !...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est une nouvelle option ?


- Euh, Papa.. Euh j'ai eu que 7/20 en tuerie collective.

-File dans ta chambre petit branleur!


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> "Si y en a que ça les démange daugmenter les impôts !"
> 
> Sarko et le français...



Ah ce propos la chronique de guillon sur inter était assez désopilante  :love:

[DM]x8rujp[/DM]
La plume du président


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2009)

_"Si certains voulaient médiatiser la « vidéo off de Nicolas Sarkozy », ils n'auraient pas pu mieux s'y prendre. Après la plainte de France3 en juillet, la convocation mardi par la police judiciaire de quatre journalistes de Rue89 et de France3 pour le 1er avril a multiplié les messages de soutien et d'indignation"._







Téo : :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Le vin rosé restera mélangé

Vive le mal de tête :sick:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

'tain !...
Peuvent pas prendre des vacances, ceusses-là ?!...
Au lieu de tout plomber tout le temps ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Microsoft ferme son encyclopédie en ligne Encarta.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Microsoft ferme son encyclopédie en ligne Encarta.





> Aujourdhui les gens cherchent et consomment linformation de manière considérablement différente quil y a quelques années », ajoute le message.



En clair :



> Aujourd'hui, les gens, ayant le choix, préfèrent économiser leurs pépètes, plutôt qu'engraisser Microsoft (ou d'autres opulents éditeurs) comme ils étaient obligés de le faire il y a quelques années



Ah, le "gratuit", ça devrait être interdit !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

On s'en fiche un peu mais bon pour nos amis pcéistes

Le 1er avril, un ver ou un poisson sur votre PC ?


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mars 2009)

Première victoire sur le front de lemploi scientifique: Valérie Pécresse vient dannoncer le rétablissement de 130 postes de chercheurs pour les organismes de recherche. Le Cnrs en récupère 90. Ces postes seront pourvus sur listes complémentaires dès les concours 2009.

Et à voir, sur le site de Libé, la rencontre en vidéo entre Pécresse, Fabbri (responsable du SNESup, syndicat majoritaire dans l'Enseignement Supérieur) et Sylvestre Huet, journaliste à Libé.


----------



## fedo (1 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Première victoire sur le front de lemploi scientifique: Valérie Pécresse vient dannoncer le rétablissement de 130 postes de chercheurs pour les organismes de recherche. Le Cnrs en récupère 90. Ces postes seront pourvus sur listes complémentaires dès les concours 2009.



plutôt que de sauver des entreprises ayant gravement fauté voilà une bien meilleure manière de dépenser l'argent publique AMHA...

et en parlant d'entreprises ayant fauté, où l'on apprend que le renflouage d'AIG par la FED a probablement sauvé la Société Générale (qui avait déclaré ne pas avoir besoin d'aides de l'Etat cet automne...).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Concert-hommage pour Bashung mercredi à Paris

Ça risque d'être chouette !


----------



## richard-deux (1 Avril 2009)

Hier je regardais le JT de France 2 à propos de l'affaire Greenpeace et EDF et que vois-je derrière le porte-parole de Greenpeace: un iMac. :rateau:

Dans un autre reportage, c'était un VAIO.
Pourquoi n'utilisent ils pas un ordinateur "vert" Samsung comme ils le recommandent?

_"Greenpeace ne s'en est guère cachée : elle a dénoncé d'autant plus volontiers les manquements d'Apple en matière d'environnement que sa démarche faisait office d'une formidable caisse de résonance pour elle."_

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134399/greenpeace-est-un-peu-plus-satisfaite-d-apple


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Concert-hommage pour Bashung mercredi à Paris
> 
> Ça risque d'être chouette !



Surtout la foire d'empoigne à l'entrée, pour avoir une des 300 places gratuites, va falloir camper sur place un jour ou deux à l'avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Sciences pour nos amis les asthmatiques 

Luniversité de Gand explique lorigine de lasthme.


----------



## rizoto (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sciences pour nos amis les asthmatiques
> 
> Luniversité de Gand explique lorigine de lasthme.



Ça peut paraitre anodin, mais c'est une grosse avancée


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ça peut paraitre anodin, mais c'est une grosse avancée



Certes  

Toutefois, si on parlait davantage de l'impact des produits chimiques présents dans les maisons avant de mettre en causes les défenses naturelles de l'organisme, ce serait bien aussi.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Avril 2009)

Ou pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ou pas.



Mouahahahahahah...
D'habitude il est très bon, ce matin il était excelleeeeeeent :love: :love:

J'l'ai écoute dans le tram, je me marrais comme un bossu en attirant l'oeil suspect et mal réveillé des gens autour de moi... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Il l'imite pas mal en effet en plus .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Le fondateur de Wikipédia abandonne son projet de moteur de recherche
02/04/2009-[03:02] - AFP
SAN FRANCISCO, 1 avr 2009 (AFP) - Le fondateur de l&#8217;encyclopédie en ligne Wikipédia, l&#8217;Américain Jimmy Wales, a annoncé qu&#8217;il mettait fin, un an après son lancement, à un projet de moteur de recherche participatif destiné à concurrencer le géant de l&#8217;interne Google, leader incontesté du secteur.

Le projet "Wikia Search" avait démarré en janvier 2008. Ce moteur de recherche faisait appel, sur le principe de Wikipédia, à la contribution des internautes pour vérifier la pertinence des résultats, contrairement aux moteurs de recherche classiques qui utilisent des algorithmes de recherche informatiques. "Wikia Search n&#8217;a pas rencontré le succès que nous espérions", écrit M. Wales dans un message publié mardi sur son blog. "Dans une économie différente, nous aurions pu continuer à financier Wikia Search indéfiniment", ajoute-t-il, n&#8217;excluant pas toutefois de retravailler sur ce type de projet à l&#8217;avenir. Wikia Search était financé par Wikia Inc., l&#8217;entreprise lancée par M. Wales et la Britannique Angela Beesley en 2004. M. Wales a indiqué que les ressources alloués au moteur de recherche allaient être désormais consacrées à d&#8217;autres projets du groupe, comme Wikia gaming, un site consacré aux jeux vidéo, ou encore WikiAnswers, ou tout un chacun peut poser un question sur n&#8217;importe quel sujet.

France Info


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certes
> 
> Toutefois, si on parlait davantage de l'impact des produits chimiques présents dans les maisons avant de mettre en causes les défenses naturelles de l'organisme, ce serait bien aussi.



Paraîtrait que les produits chimiques ont un impact destructeur sur les défenses naturelles de l'organisme.
Tout ça au conditionnel, parce que les études faites par les entreprises du secteur ne révèlent aucune dangerosité pour leurs produits.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Paraîtrait que les produits chimiques ont un impact destructeur sur les défenses naturelles de l'organisme.
> Tout ça au conditionnel, parce que les études faites par les entreprises du secteur ne révèlent aucune dangerosité pour leurs produits.



C'est juste une question de critères : les agences indépendantes jugent du degré de dangerosité pour la santé du public, les entreprises du secteur, elles, évaluent la dangerosité pour les bénéfices de leurs actionnaires, ce qui peut induire de très légères nuances dans le résultat des études


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2009)

La Suède autorise le mariage homosexuel à l'église


A l'église Luthérienne. Un coup à ce que B16 relance les guerres de religion.


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2009)

Cool !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cool !...



Ils fournissent la pince à épiler aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Michelle Obama tape dans le dos de la Reine Elizabeth

Aaaah le protocole débile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Michelle Obama tape dans le dos de la Reine Elizabeth
> 
> Aaaah le protocole débile.



Faut surtout noter la débilité de la presse en mal de copie, réduite à monter ce "non évènement" en épingle !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Avril 2009)

Les esprits s'échauffent à Londres. [Vidéo].


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2009)

Le Spiderman Français s'invite au G20.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le Spiderman Français s'invite au G20.



jpmiss!  :mouais: Bien fait pour lui!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Chaud ce vendredi.


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2009)

Crime et cinéma...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Magnifique ces photos .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Again

Fusillade meurtrière dans l&#8217;Etat de New York.


----------



## richard-deux (4 Avril 2009)

Un "serial-rongeur" s'attaque aux freins des Renault.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Un "serial-rongeur" s'attaque aux freins des Renault.



Ils ont un goût particulier les freins des Renault ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ont un goût particulier les freins des Renault ?



Ch'sais pô, j'y ai jamais gouté :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ont un goût particulier les freins des Renault ?



Les plaquettes contiennent du chanvre.


----------



## Chang (4 Avril 2009)

Les paradis fiscaux gnagnagnaaa ...

Voila, tout le monde est content, on en fout plein la vue alors que RIEN n'a change ... une societe qui ouvre un compte en banque en Suisse depuis un paradis fiscal peut encore le faire de maniere anonyme ... donc bon ... 

Chez moi on appel ca pisser dans un violon ...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> http://www.lemonde.fr/la-crise-fina...a-fin-du-secret-bancaire_1176443_1101386.html
> Chez moi on appel ca pisser dans un violon ...


Pour moi ça s'apparente plus a de la prestidigitation: on te remue un billet de 100$ sous le nez pour détourner ton attention pendant qu'on t'en fourre un bien dodu dans l'oignon.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour moi ça s'apparente plus a de la prestidigitation: on te remue un billet de 100$ sous le nez pour détourner ton attention pendant qu'on t'en fourre un bien dodu dans l'oignon.


"pendant qu'on t'en fourre un bien dodu dans l'oignon"

Jipémisse veut dire, par là, qu'on te fourre un poing bien dodu dans l'anus, et non pas qu'on introduit un gros billet dans ta culotte, ce que sa syntaxe laissait à croire.

Je dis ça pour tous ceux qui ont tombé le futal et attendent benoitement la crème fourrée au talbin de 500.
Rhabillez-vous, vous êtes ridicules.


----------



## Chang (4 Avril 2009)

> Jipémisse veut dire, par là, [...]


Tu nous prendrais pas pour des simples du bulbe mon ptit Ecrieur??? Tu penses bien que si c'est JPMiss qui ecrit, il va plutot nous parler de doigt/poing bien profond dans le luc plutot que de "billet dans la culotte" ... la finesse n'est pas pour tout le monde ...

Allons ...

Allons ..........  ...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ... qu'on t'en fourre un bien dodu dans l'oignon.



C'est çà se faire _jiper_ ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)

Situation plus que tendue dans la capitale Alsacienne.

Depuis ce matin, des manifestants tentent de rejoindre le centre de Strasbourg : sans succès pour l'instant. Quelques photos.

La manifestation s'est ébranlée il y a quelques heures, mais de nombreux incidents éclatent.

Les incidents ce multiplient en ville : Vidéo là, pendant que certains tentent d'amadouer la situation. Voir par ici.

Ce matin, lors de la photo de famille des 28, 10 plongeurs de Greenpeace ont étés interpellés alors qu'ils souhaitaient rejoindre le pont à la nage. Les visites prévues pour les conjoints ont étés annulées par la préfecture. 

Actuellement, c'est le gros bazar, de nombreux incendies ont éclaté, et les manifestants allemands sont bloqués de l'autre côté du Rhin. En direct.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...on t'en fourre un bien dodu dans l'oignon.



J''adore l'image... :love:

Il est bien ce JP, non ?... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> C'est çà se faire _jiper_ ?



Tout à fait...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

A pierre : 

Plutôt que de faire des sites avec des photos de manifs' tu pourrais aller te bouger le fion non ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A pierre :
> 
> Plutôt que de faire des sites avec des photos de manifs' tu pourrais aller te bouger le fion non ?



Tu crois que c'est qui qui les a prises ? Et comment ? Par satellite ?

Andouille.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

T'es allé d'auvergne jusqu'à Paris juste pour ça ? 

Ou t'es resté à manifester dans les vallées ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'es allé d'auvergne jusqu'à Paris juste pour ça ?
> 
> Ou t'es resté à manifester dans les vallées ?



Dans les vallées.... oh bon. ça va. Mais on était au moins.... plusieurs milliers.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

Et tes motivations ? tes revendications ?


Nan, parce que quand les ouvriers licenciées sans rien comme des merdes manifestent, je suis d'accord et je les encourages... Mais un mec de 15 ans dans un milieu plutôt aisé (parce que un mac, c'est pas les mecs qui tapent au smic qui en achètent en général...), quelles sont ses motivations ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Situation plus que tendue dans la capitale Alsacienne.
> 
> Depuis ce matin, des manifestants tentent de rejoindre le centre de Strasbourg : sans succès pour l'instant. Quelques photos.
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love:

Fallait bien que ça arrive... 

---------- Post added at 18h51 ---------- Previous post was at 18h49 ----------

Mission solidarité...




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et tes motivations ? tes revendications ?
> 
> 
> Nan, parce que quand les ouvriers licenciées sans rien comme des merdes manifestent, je suis d'accord et je les encourages... Mais un mec de 15 ans dans un milieu plutôt aisé (parce que un mac, c'est pas les mecs qui tapent au smic qui en achètent en général...), quelles sont ses motivations ?



Ah parce qu'il faut forcément être touché pour comprendre une revendication ? 




Note : c'est bien ce que je disais, c'est de la merde ce plugin qui fusionne les posts... non seulement ça supprime des postes de modos , mais en plus ça vire les titres des messages...


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (parce que un mac, c'est pas les mecs qui tapent au smic qui en achètent en général...)



Ah bon ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et tes motivations ? tes revendications ?
> 
> 
> Nan, parce que quand les ouvriers licenciées sans rien comme des merdes manifestent, je suis d'accord et je les encourages... Mais un mec de 15 ans dans un milieu plutôt aisé (parce que un mac, c'est pas les mecs qui tapent au smic qui en achètent en général...), quelles sont ses motivations ?



J' manifeste. Comme ça. Pour le plaisir. C'est drôle.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

Génial, l'amicale des libérateurs du monde !


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J' manifeste. Comme ça. Pour le plaisir. C'est drôle.



Oui, cours camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Génial, l'amicale des libérateurs du monde !



Génial le chef des blasés nihilistes qui vient expliquer aux autres que soit l'engagement doit être total et extrême ou soit il ne doit pas être. En gros le type qui ne fait jamais rien parce que c'est parce que ça lui paraît vain ou impossible. Par contre il adore dire à ces petits copains que c'est trop nul ce qu'ils font et qu'en fait ce sont juste des bobos.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

A jptk : C'est un peu facile ça de me faire ce genre de reproches (cdb) ;

Je suis un abruti égoiste qui se cache derrière un pseudo-sans coeur ? C'est tellement facile de simplifier les choses comme ça dès que je dis quelque chose qui te plaît pas 

Au passage je suis loin d'être contre ces manifestations et que ceux qui ne sont pas dans la merde, et p'tet aussi même que je voulais voir si pierre auvergne y participait en sachant de quoi il parlait ou en étant manipulé par des abrutis de politiques aussi interessés par le peuple que sarko & co (Hello CGT, salut Ségo !)

Après c'est tellement plus facile de voir ce qu'on veut voir que le second degrè...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Michelle Obama offre une guitare à Carla Bruni.

Si seulement elle pouvait lui offrir une voix.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2009)

Comme quoi, la liste d'_ignorés_ est vraiment indispensable


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

Génial, un opposant à la ligue, que l'engueulade stérile commences !


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A jptk : C'est un peu facile ça de me faire ce genre de reproches (cdb) ;
> 
> Je suis un abruti égoiste qui se cache derrière un pseudo-sans coeur ? C'est tellement facile de simplifier les choses comme ça dès que je dis quelque chose qui te plaît pas
> 
> ...



Elle veut rien dire ta dernière phrase.

Oui donc en résumé tu le prends pour un couillon, il manifesterait probablement parce qu'il est manipulé. C'est peut-être ça qui m'agace en fait, c'est pas le 1er message du genre. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h27 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Comme quoi, la liste d'_ignorés_ est vraiment indispensable



HI HI HI KIKOU MEGA LOL EXTRA PTDR :love:
C'est vrai que tu avais bien besoin de le signaler ici c'était très intéressant.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

Des mecs de 15 ans qui savent de quoi ils parlent quand ils manifestent c'est vrai qu'il y'en a tellement...

Et il y'a aussi si peu de politiques manipulateurs qui cherchent à manipuler des gens bien maléables...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------




jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Elle veut rien dire ta dernière phrase.



Ah si. Ca veut dire que tu as l'habitude que je sois plutôt cynique par rapport aux manifestations et que donc tu as sauté sur l'occasion de me dire que je suis un petit bourgeois trop égoïste pour voir la misère des autres et qui se veut sans coeur, alors qu'il vaut pas mieux que les autres...

Alors que je voulais juste tester pierre auvergne, et que c'était du second degré...

Oui bon, c'était pas évident et un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais bon... 




jaipatoukompri a dit:


> HI HI HI KIKOU MEGA LOL EXTRA PTDR :love:
> C'est vrai que tu avais bien besoin de le signaler ici c'était très intéressant.




C'est parti ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah si. Ca veut dire que tu as l'habitude que je sois plutôt cynique par rapport aux manifestations et que donc tu as sauté sur l'occasion de me dire que je suis un petit bourgeois trop égoïste pour voir la misère des autres et qui se veut sans coeur, alors qu'il vaut pas mieux que les autres...
> 
> Alors que je voulais juste tester pierre auvergne, et que c'était du second degré...
> 
> Oui bon, c'était pas évident et un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais bon...




- certes.

- j'avais l'impression que c'était pas le 1er test :rateau:

- ouai je parlais surtout de la syntaxe en fait de ta phrase, sincèrement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est parti ! :love:




Bah arrête de citer mes messages aussi :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

Ouai bon, si on a plus le droit de s'amuser... 






(A 10 contre 1 que mon père te réponds  )


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai bon, si on a plus le droit de s'amuser...



Nan mais à quoi bon sinon qu'il ait fait l'effort de m'ignorer !! :rateau:





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (A 10 contre 1 que *mon père* te réponds  )



Ah tiens j'avais zappé ce détail !!  :love:
Dis-lui que je suis occupé, que j'ai pas le temps


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Bordel vous pouvez pas vous calmer .


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

Un r à calmer, encore les fautes de syntaxes ça passe parce que c'est les miennes, mais là... 

(Bon il est plus devant l'ordi, la dispute est annulée... )


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bordel vous pouvez pas vous calmez .



Va manger un morceau toi !   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon il est plus devant l'ordi, la dispute est annulée... )



Peut-être il est derrière !! A l'affût !! En position d'attaque !!


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Génial, l'amicale des libérateurs du monde !



Rejoins-nous, camarade, je peux très sûrement t'avoir une réduc' sur ta cotisation... 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, cours camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi



:style:  



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Des mecs de 15 ans qui savent de quoi ils parlent quand ils manifestent c'est vrai qu'il y'en a tellement...



Ah, c'est pas faux. Généralement, on les retrouve en fin de cortège, avec un mégaphone, et ils hurlent des slogans du genre "Sarko t'es foutu, les lycéens sont dans la rue", "On en a marre, marre de ces connards ! Y a plus d'éducation, les profs se font rare !", "Lycéens en colère ! Y'en a marre de la galère ! Lycéens en colère ! On va pas se laisser faire !"... :love: Après on essaie de leur apprendre l'Internationale ou le Chant des Partisans, mais c'est déjà trop... 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et il y'a aussi si peu de politiques manipulateurs qui cherchent à manipuler des gens bien maléables...



C'est le but, hein :style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Rejoins-nous, camarade, je peux très sûrement t'avoir une réduc' sur ta cotisation...




Co... cotisa... cotisa-quoi ? 




julrou 15 a dit:


> Après on essaie de leur apprendre l'Internationale ou le Chant des Partisans, mais c'est déjà trop...



Des vrais tarlouzes ces jeunes, ils feraient mieux d'aller à la gay-pride avec tout ces autres hérétiques.


----------



## Chang (5 Avril 2009)

Des photos types de la Coree du Nord sur Lemonde.fr. On en parlait il n'y a pas tres longtemps. Je trouve que ces images confirment le vide total que represente la CdN, autant politiquement que militairement ...

On peut voir des fotos tres "mauvaises" car elles ne servent pas, au contraire, leur cause. Les ficelles de la propagande de la premiere moitiee du siecle dernier ne marchent plus (hors CdN) a l'Ouest, et meme en Asie.

Je peux vous dire que ca ne fait pas rire les chinois qui y voient un arriere gout des annees ou manger etait un probleme quotidien. Penser, reflechir politiquement ... on y viendra, pour l'instant, on en profite et on se resert ...

A la pause dejeuner aujourdhui je parlais justement avec un collegue chinois qui a passe une journee en CdN. Il etait en poste pour son travail juste a cote. Il me decrivait la fuite vers la Chine de beaucoup d'hommes et de femmes. Les uns vont au champs se casser le dos et les unes vont aux bordels ... si ils se font prendre par la police locale, c'est retour au pays et la promesse d'etre soit fusille soit mis dans un camp de concentration.

Et puis, puisqu'on rigole et que nous sommes deja en Asie, autant y rester:

_"Au Tibet, maintenant, c'est le paradis !_"

Cette situation toujours aussi complexe n'est pas prete a evoluer. Il va en falloir du temps pour qu'une intelligentsia locale et respectee soit reconnue par Pekin pour que la culture locale et ses caracteristiques soient considerees comme une donnee du probleme.

Ce qui me chagrine toujours un peu, c'est la mise sous lumiere du Tibet pendant que le Xinjiang connait des problemes similaires. Le Qinghai aussi un peu avec une forte population descendue des hauts plateaux.

Enlevez le Tibet, le Xinjiang et Taiwan et il ne reste plus grand chose sinon les cotes riches et productrices. Mais les matieres premieres, la technologie et ce grand tampon territorial que constitue le Tibet voisin de l'Inde sont autant de cartes que Pekin ne peut se permettre de perdre une fois "gagnees".






Une petite carte pour aider a visualiser ...​
Les Chinois ne comprennent pas le regionalisme quand il est applique a leur pays. cela semble pourtant inevitable compte tenu de la taille du pays. Il y a en fait un regionalisme inavoue, mais tres fort, qui forge des animosites entre cantons, districts d'une meme province. 

Ils pointent du doigt le regionalisme Breton, Basque ou Corse et demandent aux francais si ils seraient prets a abandonner une de ces regions puisque quelques separatistes en font la demande, plus ou moins violement.

Personellement, je trouve l'exemple toujours mal choisit. Je prefere demander dans ce cas a mon interlocuteur son avis sur la legitimite qu'aurait put avoir les francais a demander un retour de l'Alsace a la France si l'Allemagne ne l'avait pas perdue a l'issue de la IInde GM.  

L'appartenance de fait a une nation c'est aussi la legitimite de pouvoir ne pas la soutenir. 




Enfin je cause je cause ... je ferais mieux de bosser et puis d'autres ici en parleraient mieux. 

​


----------



## fedo (5 Avril 2009)

le sandwich néerlandais donne envie de vomir...
visiblement le G20 a encore du pain sur la planche...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Ça continue ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le sandwich néerlandais donne envie de vomir...
> visiblement le G20 a encore du pain sur la planche...



Le plus grand paradis fiscal se trouve là où on a organisé le G20. Comme l'a dit Jacques Attali, le G20, c'est une réunion d'alcooliques anonymes dans un bar à vin.


----------



## fedo (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça continue ...



c'est pas récent mais je présume que la tendance continue et que les conséquences se font donc sentir.
en gros depuis l'élection d'Obama les ventes d'armes s'envolent aux USA. la peur de plus de sévérité dans la vente de la part des démocrates (précédent sous Clinton avec une explosion suite à son élection) + la récession (enfin la dépression).

en plus, les AR 15 se vendent comme des petites pains...




la plupart du temps ils sont vendus en mode semi auto uniquement dans les Etats (heureusement:affraid: et ne tirent pas du 5.56 comme l'original, le Colt M4).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> la plupart du temps ils sont vendus en mode semi auto uniquement dans les Etats (heureusement:affraid: et ne tirent pas du 5.56 comme l'original, le Colt M4).



Tout le temps, depuis 1930 ou 1931 (c'était pendant la prohibition), la vente d'armes automatiques est interdite aux États Unis (mesure prise contre les gangsters qui avaient à cette époque, adopté le fusil Thompson dans la version "à chargeur camembert" (celui à chargeur linéaire n'est venue que plus tard, à la demande de l'US Army), ce qui n'arrangeait pas les services de police chargés de mettre fin à leurs agissements)



.


----------



## fedo (5 Avril 2009)

> Tout le temps, depuis 1930 ou 1931 (c'était pendant la prohibition)



pas si sûr.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Avril 2009)

Le dispositif de sécurité a parfaitement fonctionné.







Et aussi, 24 enfants vivaient dans les égouts de Rome.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2009)

Rome, avec un seul "m" pfff


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

C'est un croisement de la ville éternelle avec une pomme, allez savoir pourquoi


----------



## fedo (7 Avril 2009)

un ver de mer géant terrorisait un aquarium britannique.





1,20 mètre la bête:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> 1,20 mètre la bête:affraid:



Et c'est rien à côté du ténia de jp 


(non pas la tête)


----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2009)

Il le mérite bien ce Frédéric Lefebvre 

http://www.ecrans.fr/Le-prix-Orwell-pour-l-ensemble-de,6876.html


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Encore une histoire de chaussure .


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2009)

Quelle originalité :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2009)

*Le plus petit bodybuilder du monde en visite en Europe*







 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Le plus petit bodybuilder du monde en visite en Europe * :love:


 
L'a vachement bronzé alèm dis-donc.


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2009)

Il a grandi un peu aussi non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Le plus petit bodybuilder du monde en visite en Europe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas sur qu'une tof de godemiché vivant soit autorisé sur les forums...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Encore une histoire de chaussure .



Et après, on s'étonnera que nos dirigeants aient un coup de pompe ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2009)

Le maître du cunnilingus


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Toujours lui, j'espère qu'il sera lourdement condamné ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2009)

"Le gendarme de l'audiovisuel va aussi devoir distinguer les interventions du chef de l'Etat dans son rôle de "président de tous les Français", qui resteront non comptabilisées, de ses déclarations partisanes. Un vrai casse-tête."


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

Faudra bientôt porter un uniforme défini par les autorités pour avoir le droit de manifester ?!...


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudra bientôt porter un uniforme défini par les autorités pour avoir le droit de manifester ?!...



En tenue d'adam et eve se serait pas mal





Spencer Tunick. Ohio. 2004


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudra bientôt porter un uniforme défini par les autorités pour avoir le droit de manifester ?!...





Kontrol ! Ich will kontrol !!! Kein freiheit !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> En tenue d'adam et eve se serait pas mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les lacrymos, je supporte... Mais une gigantesque odeur de cul, là je déclare forfait!


----------



## jefrey (8 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudra bientôt porter un uniforme défini par les autorités pour avoir le droit de manifester ?!...



Oui, encore du grand n'importe quoi, sachant qu'elle envisage peut-être une loi Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est que sur cette photo qui illustre l'article, on voit ne qu'un seul type en cagoule, la majorité c'est foulard ou écharpe sur la figure
En tant que spécialiste du carré, madame la ministre : à quand l'amendement "Hermes & Burberry" à la "loi cagoule" ?


----------



## Chang (9 Avril 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Oui, encore du grand n'importe quoi, sachant qu'elle envisage peut-être une loi Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est que sur cette photo qui illustre l'article, on voit ne qu'un seul type en cagoule, la majorité c'est foulard ou écharpe sur la figure
> En tant que spécialiste du carré, madame la ministre : à quand l'amendement "Hermes & Burberry" à la "loi cagoule" ?



Et si on cherchait ce que la loi en Allemagne stipule puisqu'il semble que c'est un pays qui a deja vote cette particularite ?

Je ne dis pas que c'est un projet de loi que je soutiens, de premier abord. Mais, avant de critiquer comme des veaux, on pourrait peut etre en savoir plus. 

Ca me saoule de plus en plus les crtiques a tire larigot sur un gouvernement impopulaire. C'est tellement evident que ca en devient un sport d'ecerveles. 

Il ne faut pas s'etonner que la gauche soit ce quelle est aujourd'hui, en fait ... 

Jefery, ce n'est pas un commentaire personnel, mais un raz le bol en general au mauvais moment de la journee ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Le meilleur chocolat du monde sur l'Everest

(WebO sera pas d'accord )


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2009)

C'est surtout que je m'en tamponne le coquillard avec le pinceau de l'indifférence. 

250 km/h... 70000 francs d'amende (45000 euros). :casse: 



> Pour avoir roulé l'été dernier au volant de sa Ferrari au double de la vitesse autorisée sur l'A12, un homme vient d'être condamné à une peine salée par la justice fribourgeoise: 150 jours-amende, dont 50 jours-amende fermes, à 1390 francs le jour, soit 69'500 francs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Et si on cherchait ce que la loi en Allemagne stipule puisqu'il semble que c'est un pays qui a deja vote cette particularite ?
> 
> Je ne dis pas que c'est un projet de loi que je soutiens, de premier abord. Mais, avant de critiquer comme des veaux, on pourrait peut etre en savoir plus.
> 
> ...


Le problème est que ce gouvernement impopulaire est champion en idées à la con dont il fait des lois (exemple le plus connu actuellement : HADOPI). Alors ça incite à la méfiance.

Au-delà de ça, je ne crois pas qu'interdire le port de la cagoule dans une manif changera grand chose car ceux qui se mettent des cagoules pour casser n'ont que faire de ce qui est légal ou pas. Sinon, ils ne commettraient pas leurs actes de violences.


----------



## Chang (9 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est surtout que je m'en tamponne le coquillard avec le pinceau de l'indifférence.
> 
> 250 km/h... 70000 francs d'amende (45000 euros). :casse:



Ca latte ... bien fait ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Oui, encore du grand n'importe quoi, sachant qu'elle envisage peut-être une loi Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est que sur cette photo qui illustre l'article, on voit ne qu'un seul type en cagoule, la majorité c'est foulard ou écharpe sur la figure



Tu devrais faire de la politique, toi, jouer ainsi des figures de rhétorique, c'est très "politicien" ! cagoule, capuche et foulard ou écharpe, c'est toujours le même objectif : rester anonyme, et dans des buts généralement peu avouables, donc, bien que souvent le premier à critiquer les décisions gouvernementales, là, je dois dire que celle ci, je ne la trouve pas si inique que ça. Moi, lorsque je manifeste, c'est à visage découvert, car j'assume !



Chang a dit:


> Mais, avant de critiquer comme des veaux, on pourrait peut etre en savoir plus.



Réflexion frappée au coin du bon sens !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Avril 2009)

outch


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2009)

Selon une étude allemande rendue publique mercredi 8 avril, les chimpanzés mâles ont tout intérêt à "acheter" les faveurs de leur compagne avec un peu de nourriture : les femelles se montreraient en effet plus enclines à s'accoupler si on leur offre de la viande.

Pas besoin d'être scientifique pour ca : tout le monde sait bien qu'offrir un resto ou une rivière de diamants aide beaucoup à conclure !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Selon une étude allemande rendue publique mercredi 8 avril, les chimpanzés mâles ont tout intérêt à "acheter" les faveurs de leur compagne avec un peu de nourriture : les femelles se montreraient en effet plus enclines à s'accoupler si on leur offre de la viande.



On me siffle à l'oreillette que c'est aussi valable chez les ornithorynques.


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> On me siffle à l'oreillette que c'est aussi valable chez les ornithorynques.



Chez toutes les femelles, quoi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Chez toutes les femelles, quoi !



Mais particulièrement étonnant chez le lombric, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mais particulièrement étonnant chez le lombric, non ?



Effectivement, le lombric étant hermaphrodite, on doit se retrouver avec une occurrence d'offrandes croisées !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

* Téléréalité: les employés designeront celui qui se fera viré !*


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> On me siffle à l'oreillette que c'est aussi valable chez les ornithorynques.



Exact, d'ailleurs une femelle ornithorynque possède depuis peu 4 ipod, 1 macbook et une photo dédicacée (mais sans lunettes)


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Exact, d'ailleurs une femelle ornithorynque possède depuis peu 4 ipod, 1 macbook et une photo dédicacée (mais sans lunettes)



On me dit aussi qu'elle a mal au cul...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Téléréalité: les employés designeront celui qui se fera viré !*



Et si on faisait pareil avec les responsables d'Endemol, dès qu'ils pondent une émission de ce genre (...), on décide lequel d'entre eux va avoir l'honneur de faire partie des candidats à virer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et si on faisait pareil avec les responsables d'Endemol, dès qu'ils pondent une émission de ce genre (...), on décide lequel d'entre eux va avoir l'honneur de faire partie des candidats à virer.



Les virer pourquoi? Parce qu'ils ont l'intelligence d'exploiter la connerie du public et que ça ne plaît pas à une minorité ?
Vous vous trompez de cible. C'est pas les producteurs qu'il faut virer, c'est les téléspectateur.


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

> Parce qu'ils ont l'intelligence d'exploiter la connerie du public et que ça ne plaît pas à une minorité ?
> Vous vous trompez de cible. C'est pas les producteurs qu'il faut virer, c'est les téléspectateur.



c'est quand même l'exploitation de la misère matérielle (les candidats qui passent leur vie enfermer 3 mois n'ont pas de perspective de vie super intéressante en dehors d'une exposition médiatique temporaire), affective et intellectuelle des personnes qui y participent.

je ne suis pas en train de les élever au rang de victimes.
mais le téléspectateur se repaît de la misère des autres et des effets de marée dans un groupe enfermé.
et par conséquent quand la marée est basse, ça ne sent pas toujours très bon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est quand même l'exploitation de la misère matérielle (les candidats qui passent leur vie enfermer 3 mois n'ont pas de perspective de vie super intéressante en dehors d'une exposition médiatique temporaire), affective et intellectuelle des personnes qui y participent.
> 
> je ne suis pas en train de les élever au rang de victimes.
> mais le téléspectateur se repaît de la misère des autres et des effets de marée dans un groupe enfermé.
> et par conséquent quand la marée est basse, ça ne sent pas toujours très bon.



Mais le téléspectateur AIME ça.
Et si c'est pas Endemol, ça sera quelqu'un d'autre. Faut pas rêver. 
Si ça ne faisait pas d'audience, ça fait bien longtemps que les productions auraient balancé des programmes intelligents à l'antenne!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Selon une étude allemande rendue publique mercredi 8 avril, les chimpanzés mâles ont tout intérêt à "acheter" les faveurs de leur compagne avec un peu de nourriture : les femelles se montreraient en effet plus enclines à s'accoupler si on leur offre de la viande.
> 
> Pas besoin d'être scientifique pour ca : tout le monde sait bien qu'offrir un resto ou une rivière de diamants aide beaucoup à conclure !


Mais comme dit mon excellent ami Quetzalk, "quand tu invite une nana au resto, en général elle sait bien que c'est pas pour la nourrir".


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais le téléspectateur AIME ça.
> Et si c'est pas Endemol, ça sera quelqu'un d'autre. Faut pas rêver.
> Si ça ne faisait pas d'audience, ça fait bien longtemps que les productions auraient balancé des programmes intelligents à l'antenne!



Je suis pas complètement d'accord avec toi Fab.

Si les productions avaient aussi envie de proposer un peu autre chose, peut être que cette fange télévisuelle et abrutissante aurait moins de succès.
Je pense qu'il y a un mix entre le téléspectateur veau qui en redemande, mais le producteur qui ne te laisse pas le choix non plus.


Et puis je n'aime pas du tout cette façon de penser "Boah si y'a des cons pour acheter, on va pas blamer l'ordure de le vendre". Non.
Tout comme l'espèce de salope qui avait lancé le site pour faire les devoirs des mômes contre une "modique" somme. Nan. Qu'on lui arrache les burnes et qu'il en crève.
Même chose pour les illusionnistes de faux-rêves (toi aussi devient "célèbre" en passant pour un gland à la télé - mais on te le dira pas que tu passeras pour un gland).


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais le téléspectateur AIME ça.
> Et si c'est pas Endemol, ça sera quelqu'un d'autre. Faut pas rêver.
> Si ça ne faisait pas d'audience, ça fait bien longtemps que les productions auraient balancé des programmes intelligents à l'antenne!



en fait c'est le retour sur investissement qui compte. 
les démêlés prudhommaux ont fait vaciller la télé réalité ces derniers mois mais les cours d'appel se sont montrées plus clémentes (malgré une jurisprudence non constante).

la purge a déjà commencé et les trucs trop scenarisés n'y ont pas survécu. plus d'accostages sur l'_île de la tentation _cet été.

mais on peut toujours compter sur Benoît 16 pour nous ramener à la raison.
Dieu doit s'arracher les cheveux devant autant de puissance intellectuelle.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis pas complètement d'accord avec toi Fab.
> 
> Si les productions avaient aussi envie de proposer un peu autre chose, peut être que cette fange télévisuelle et abrutissante aurait moins de succès.
> Je pense qu'il y a un mix entre le téléspectateur veau qui en redemande, mais le producteur qui ne te laisse pas le choix non plus.
> ...



Etant des deux côtés de la barrière, je peux te dire que la bonne volonté dont tu fais preuve se heurte à une chose : le nombre de téléspectateurs.
Tu ne leur propose pas les merdes qu'ils aiment, ils vont les chercher ailleurs.
Crois moi, quand tu propose des émissions ou des docus à une chaîne, ils s'en cognent grave. Pourquoi? Parce qu'ils savent bien que ça n'intéresse qu'une part infime de leur audience. Ca leur sert juste à justifier de leur quota de création. 
Le vrai roi là dedans et quoiqu'on en pense, c'est le téléspectateur.
Il aime, il regarde, il n'aime pas, il change de chaîne. Donc pour ne pas perdre de fric, tu fais ce que le téléspectateur aime, ou tu mets la clé sous la porte.

Alors oui, il exite une part de la population qui s'intéresse à autre chose. Environ 5% des téléspectateurs qui trouvent refuge sur les chaines thématiques. Mais ces chaînes ont des budgets ridicules et il est impossible de leur proposer des programmes au dessus d'un certain budget.
C'est un cercle vicieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu devrais faire de la politique, toi, jouer ainsi des figures de rhétorique, c'est très "politicien" ! cagoule, capuche et foulard ou écharpe, c'est toujours le même objectif : rester anonyme, et dans des buts généralement peu avouables, donc, bien que souvent le premier à critiquer les décisions gouvernementales, là, je dois dire que celle ci, je ne la trouve pas si inique que ça. Moi, lorsque je manifeste, c'est à visage découvert, car j'assume !


On pourrait aussi bien se dire qu'un flic qui repérerait un mec avec une cagoule dans une manif se dirait que c'est peut-être un casseur et qu'il est donc à surveiller. Donc paradoxalement, le fait que les casseurs portent des cagoules peut être une aide pour les forces de l'ordre.
Et qu'est-ce qui empêchera un casseur de suivre une manif sa cagoule dans la poche et le moment venu de se mettre un peu à l'écart, enfiler sa cagoule et aller faire ensuite ses conneries ? Va-t-on fouiller tous les manifestants avant les manifs pour s'assurer qu'ils n'ont pas de cagoule dans leurs poches ?

Par ailleurs, il y a des phénomènes de mode vestimentaire comme la casquette et la capuche par dessus. Avec ça, tu vois moins le visage de la personne. Et un type vêtu comme ça dans une manif, comment sais-tu si c'est un casseur ou pas ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Etant des deux côtés de la barrière, je peux te dire que la bonne volonté dont tu fais preuve se heurte à une chose : le nombre de téléspectateurs.
> Tu ne leur propose pas les merdes qu'ils aiment, ils vont les chercher ailleurs.
> Crois moi, quand tu propose des émissions ou des docus à une chaîne, ils s'en cognent grave. Pourquoi? Parce qu'ils savent bien que ça n'intéresse qu'une part infime de leur audience. Ca leur sert juste à justifier de leur quota de création.
> Le vrai roi là dedans et quoiqu'on en pense, c'est le téléspectateur.
> ...


Je ne suis que d'un seul côté de la barrière mais j'ai constaté la chose suivante.

Pendant longtemps, en matière de séries TV, les chaînes françaises n'ont diffusées à 20h50 que les daubes industrielles bien de chez nous type "Julie Lescaut". Et puis un jour, une chaîne de TV, France 2, s'est risquée à diffuser une série US de bien meilleure qualité que nos "merdes in France" - bon, c'est vrai : c'était l'été donc c'était moins risqué : "FBI portés disparus".
Et le public qui aimait tant les daubes genre "Julie Lescaut" (et donc à qui on en servait à la pelle) a tellement aimé cette série que les chaînes de télé se sont mises à diffuser massivement des séries US. Et maintenant ils semblent qu'elles trouvent ringardes les "Julie Lescaut" et autres.

Comme quoi, si elles le voulaient bien, les chaînes de télé oseraient proposer aux téléspectateurs des programmes autres que ceux qu'elles ont l'habitude de leur proposer. Mais il ne faut pas avoir peur de prendre un bide et donc de perdre des recettes publicitaires.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

Les chaînes ont toujours diffusé des séries US et même en 1979, Moulin faisait ringard à côté de Colombo ou de Starsky et Hutch


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

tu oublies CHiPS 





K2000




:love:

and so on...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> On pourrait aussi bien se dire qu'un flic qui repérerait un mec avec une cagoule dans une manif se dirait que c'est peut-être un casseur et qu'il est donc à surveiller. Donc paradoxalement, le fait que les casseurs portent des cagoules peut être une aide pour les forces de l'ordre.



Le problème des casseurs, c'est d'échapper aux caméras et photographies (presse, télésurveillance ) susceptibles de servir de preuves contre eux lors d'un procès, ou de permettre leurs arrestations "à posteriori", pas d'échapper aux flics, puisque parfois, ils vont même délibérément les affronter !



iDuck a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qui empêchera un casseur de suivre une manif sa cagoule dans la poche et le moment venu de se mettre un peu à l'écart, enfiler sa cagoule et aller faire ensuite ses conneries ? Va-t-on fouiller tous les manifestants avant les manifs pour s'assurer qu'ils n'ont pas de cagoule dans leurs poches ?



Un casseur ? t'as vu ça où ? les casseurs agissent en bandes de plusieurs dizaines, voire centaines, et là, pour se mettre à l'écart dans un coin tranquille  



iDuck a dit:


> Par ailleurs, il y a des phénomènes de mode vestimentaire comme la casquette et la capuche par dessus. Avec ça, tu vois moins le visage de la personne. Et un type vêtu comme ça dans une manif, comment sais-tu si c'est un casseur ou pas ?



Mais le phénomène de mode en question à justement été lancé par les casseurs, et s'est ensuite étendu à tous ceux qui veulent avoir l'air de racailles, donc


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

magnifique 


finalement la démocratie a peut-être un avenir brillant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> magnifique
> 
> 
> finalement la démocratie a peut-être un avenir brillant.



MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Les cons !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> magnifique
> 
> 
> finalement la démocratie a peut-être un avenir brillant.



Mince  C'est la faute à Jipé, ou à celle des trois gus dans le garage ?


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

c'est la fête 





jaimelesdéputés.com

merci donc aux députés courageux
adieu Christine Abanulle


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> merci donc aux députés courageux



Ou aux députés trouillards (qui craignent pour leur prochaine réélection) 



fedo a dit:


> adieu Christine Abanulle



Bon, te réjouis pas trop vite, on a déjà vu des projets repoussés se représenter quelques semaines plus tard, après reprise en main de la partie frondeuse des troupes de la majorité ! :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> magnifique
> 
> 
> finalement la démocratie a peut-être un avenir brillant.



Ils étaient plus de 16, ce coup la ?


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

> Ou aux députés trouillards (qui craignent pour leur prochaine réélection)


les groupes médiatiques soutiennent la loi, sans parler de quelques "artistes".
pour une fois je préfère ranger ça du côté du courage.



> Bon, te réjouis pas trop vite, on a déjà vu des projets repoussés se représenter quelques semaines plus tard, après reprise en main de la partie frondeuse des troupes de la majorité !


pas possible, agenda parlementaire bouclé.

si j'étais le gouvernement j'enterrais ce projet de loi au plus vite, les européennes arrivent...



> Ils étaient plus de 16, ce coup la ?




16 pour et 21 contre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème des casseurs, c'est d'échapper aux caméras et photographies (presse, télésurveillance ) susceptibles de servir de preuves contre eux lors d'un procès, ou de permettre leurs arrestations "à posteriori", pas d'échapper aux flics, puisque parfois, ils vont même délibérément les affronter !


Et tu crois vraiment que l'idée de MAM va vraiment changer quelque chose ? 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais le phénomène de mode en question à justement été lancé par les casseurs, et s'est ensuite étendu à tous ceux qui veulent avoir l'air de racailles, donc


Même des policiers spécialisés s'interrogent :



> *NORDNET INFOS*
> 
> 
> *Alliot-Marie envisage d'interdire les cagoules dans les manifestations
> ...



C'est embêtant, non ?


----------



## jugnin (9 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et tu crois vraiment que l'idée de MAM va vraiment changer quelque chose ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce serait pas la première fois qu'on tue le moustique avec un bazooka, pour pondre un truc finalement inapplicable par les acteurs de terrains... Il suffit de définir une ligne de partage subjective.

Au pire, il restera toujours le collant vissé sur la face, qui reste transparent.


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2009)

et si on met un masque en forme de visage ?  a merde, plus de carnaval  ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

* L'énorme bourde d'un chef de Scotland Yard *
* Il avale le pénis de son ami*


----------



## duracel (9 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> les groupes médiatiques soutiennent la loi, sans parler de quelques "artistes".
> pour une fois je préfère ranger ça du côté du courage.
> 
> pas possible, agenda parlementaire bouclé.
> ...


 

La navette parlementaie n'est pas encore terminée. 
Le texte peut encore être voté avant les européennes.

A moins que le gouvernement utilise le 49-3 pour passer le texte..  
Ce qui serait à tous les coups très très intéressant....


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

> La navette parlementaie n'est pas encore terminée.
> Le texte peut encore être voté avant les européennes.
> 
> A moins que le gouvernement utilise le 49-3 pour passer le texte..
> Ce qui serait à tous les coups très très intéressant....


il faut organiser une nouvelle lecture du texte pour qu'il puisse être adopté.

ce qui signifie modification de l'agenda parlementaire. par conséquent,je crois pas difficile qu'il puisse être adopté avant les élections européennes.

si la loi se mêle à la campagne, je n'ai pas de doute sur les résultats du scrutin...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Kontrol ! Ich will kontrol !!! Kein freiheit !!!



*AUßWEISS PAPIERE !!! SCHNELL !!!* 

 



iDuck a dit:


> Et tu crois vraiment que l'idée de MAM va vraiment changer quelque chose ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce que dit le flic ici n'est pas faux : l'utilisation à outrance des gaz lacrymos à l'encontre de 10 péquins un peu turbulents entraîne à la prudence, et, de fait, à se protéger avec des foulards, écharpes dès que les robocops sont "un peu trop près"  ... Si cela devient un délit, il va y avoir des gardes à vue à tour de bras...


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que dit le flic ici n'est pas faux : l'utilisation à outrance des gaz lacrymos à l'encontre de 10 péquins un peu turbulents entraîne à la prudence, et, de fait, à se protéger avec des foulards, écharpes dès que les robocops sont "un peu trop près"  ...



Ouais  les foulards c'est surtout pour cacher l'acné.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Avril 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais  les foulards c'est surtout pour cacher l'acné.



Voilà voilà... merci de ta contribution, et à bientôt sur les différents fils


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais  les foulards c'est surtout pour cacher l'acné.



Si tu as raison, prochainement plus besoin de bombes lacrymogènes, ils attaqueront directement à coup de néons roses.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si tu as raison, prochainement plus besoin de bombes lacrymogènes, ils attaqueront directement à coup de néons roses.



Ou de biactol


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> lpas possible, agenda parlementaire bouclé.
> 
> si j'étais le gouvernement j'enterrais ce projet de loi au plus vite, les européennes arrivent...



Tu aurais du lire jusqu'au bout 



> UN NOUVEAU VOTE APRÈS LES VACANCES
> 
> Le gouvernement va désormais faire repasser le texte à l'Assemblée et au Sénat, a annoncé Roger Karoutchi. "Ce vote retarde l'adoption du texte, ça ne le bloque pas", a-t-il déclaré à l'AFP, précisant que cette procédure avait été validée par François Fillon. "Ce texte sera de toute manière bien sûr voté. On le fera à la rentrée des vacances parlementaires" de Pâques, qui débutent ce jeudi soir et durent jusqu'au mardi 28 avril.
> 
> M. Karoutchi a dénoncé "des actes de flibuste" de la gauche, qui consistent à "cacher des parlementaires et à ne les faire entrer dans l'hémicycle qu'une fois le vote appelé pour dénaturer la réalité d'un débat et d'un vote. C'est un mauvais coup à la création artistique, c'est un mauvais coup pour les artistes français. C'est une manière de débattre et de voter la loi qui est complètement aberrante. Je considère que c'est indigne du Parlement et de la République", a-t-il affirmé.


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

On se demande pourquoi il est demandé aux députés de voter, si le gouvernement le fait passer en force&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On se demande pourquoi il est demandé aux députés de voter, si le gouvernement le fait passer en force&#8230;



Pas faux...

Et il est important de noter que durant les débats (où seul une trentaine de parlementaires au total étaient présents), bon nombre de parlementaires UMP, qui n'ont jamais pris la parole, étaient là sur commande, pour voter les amendements des rapporteurs et du gouvernement...


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

Oué enfin la dessus, faire un distingo gauche droite n'est plus d'actualité.

Tous le font selon leur intérêt, les consignes de parti c'est pas nouveau, et c'est dans tous les camps. Mais c'est ce qui foule le plus du pied le principe de démocratie. Comme le passage en force des lois depuis notre cher et tendre président, qui en plus, se permet de te faire la leçon genre "Attendez, on a voulu le faire passer par le vote, vous avez pas voulu, alors on le passe en force et sans lubrifiant".


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et tu crois vraiment que l'idée de MAM va vraiment changer quelque chose ?



Oui, puisque, comme l'affirme la source policière que tu cites plus loin, il est difficile d'arrêter quelqu'un au milieu d'une manif, mais que les casseurs sont généralement "en bordure" de la manif, et pas "au milieu" (ils sont là pour piller les boutiques situées sur le trajet, racketter les manifestants ou casser du flic, pas pour protester), si on bloque les individus non identifiables, ils devront soit partir, soit se découvrir, et là, ça va devenir plus compliqué pour eux, car on pourra venir leur demander des comptes après la manif !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué enfin la dessus, faire un distingo gauche droite n'est plus d'actualité.
> 
> Tous le font selon leur intérêt, les consignes de parti c'est pas nouveau, et c'est dans tous les camps. Mais c'est ce qui foule le plus du pied le principe de démocratie. Comme le passage en force des lois depuis notre cher et tendre président, qui en plus, se permet de te faire la leçon genre "Attendez, on a voulu le faire passer par le vote, vous avez pas voulu, alors on le passe en force et sans lubrifiant".


Notre cher président ne supporte pas la contradiction, même quand elle vient de très haut (conseil constitutionnel). Donc, quand un de ses projets est retoqué, il essaie de s'arranger pour le faire passer quand même, quitte à fouler le principe de démocratie.


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu aurais du lire jusqu'au bout



je l'avais fait mais la mise à jour jour n'avait pas été effectué.

mais c'est bien ce que je disais il ne pourront pas représenter le même texte au vote.
c'est-à-dire que la version présentée sera la dernière avant celle de la commission mixte paritaire.
autrement dit, les connexions suspendues ne donneraient plus lieu à paiement de l'abonnement pendant la suspension (ce que ne viole pas le droit civil, au contraire de la version de la commission mixte paritaire).


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

Un truc que je pige pas bien* : c'est pas le même texte qui est soumis au vote des différentes institutions qui participent à la promulgation des rêgles et lois de la société ?

Y'a comme une sensation de se faire mettre non ?

* mais je ne suis pas très érudit


----------



## fedo (9 Avril 2009)

en fait, le texte est présenté à l'assemblée nationale d'abord.
les députés discutent du texte et peuvent voter pour y adjoindre des amendements.

puis il part au Sénat. la même possibilité s'offre aux sénateurs.

dans le cas d'une procédure d'urgence, comme c'est le cas pour cette loi, une fois cette étape effectuée s'il n'y a pas d'accord entre les 2 assemblées sur le même texte, on passe par la case commission mixte paritaire (députés + sénateurs qui se mettent d'accord sur une rédaction finale à présenter aux votes devant les 2 assemblées).

seulement la commission mixte paritaire était en l'occurrence 100% pro création et internet + 100% pro opérateurs.

les députés ont préparé une embuscade qui a fonctionné.


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2009)

Le boss naping vu pas nos voisins et d'autres


----------



## Chang (10 Avril 2009)

Il y a quelques jours je vous avais parle d'un documentaire realise sur un americain en Coree du Nord. J'ai retrouve le site en sur ce documentaire et je vous en fait donc partager le lien (clikimag'):








Faut vraiment que je le trouve ... 




Hop, edit ... un lien sur un article et un clip tv (60 Minutes)

et ca y est c'est trouve ... mais flute quoi, spa peu cher et puis de toute facon ils ne sont pas vendus en France via leur online store  ... bien fait pour vous, bande d'ingrats ...  ...​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Bien sympa le Duce 2 

Berlusconi ouvre ses villas aux sinistrés.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Avril 2009)

L'arme de destruction massive de nos insulaires à nous qu'on a... 



> Exclusivité : risque d'hépatite E en mangeant des figatelli crus
> Publié le vendredi 10 avril 2009 à 20H13
> 
> Le docteur Philippe Colson, virologue au laboratoire de virologie de l'hôpital de La Timone à Marseille, et le professeur René Gerolami, clinicien dans le service d'hépato-gastro-entérologie de l'hôpital de La Conception, viennent de démontrer que certains cas d'hépatite E (inflammation du foie pouvant être mortelle) peuvent être liés à l'ingestion de figatelli crus.
> ...



Comment on dit "vous allez en chier" en Corse ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2009)

Les bourses remontent quand les slips repartent à la hausse!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les bourses remontent quand les slips repartent à la hausse!





> En effet, selon le Huffington Post, des données récentes de la société de recherche Mintel, indiquent déjà que les ventes de sous-vêtements pour hommes devraient chuter de 2,3% en 2009 !
> 
> Une chute des slips à laquelle pourrait donc bien correspondre un nouvel effondrement des bourses &#8230;



Nous, on avait déjà le "tombé de futal", voilà maintenant "la chute des slips". Je crains que l'effondrement des bourses ne génère une remontée du "bois dans l'tergal", les poulaillers et autres rambardes vont morfler sévère ! :affraid:


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les bourses remontent quand les slips repartent à la hausse!



dans le même genre, il y a aussi la théorie de l'ourlet.
faut-il y voir une corrélation


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> L'arme de destruction massive de nos insulaires à nous qu'on a...
> 
> 
> 
> Comment on dit "vous allez en chier" en Corse ??



Nous on s'en cague, on est immunisés depuis tout petit... :style:
J'ai suivi le dernier cas ; c'est encore un pinz'...


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)

Je ne suis pas contre cette mesure...
(quand je suis avec mes filles, je peste suffisamment contre ceux qui passent sans s'occuper des piétons)...
Mais pour les véhicules d'urgences, qui sont amenés à griller les feux...
Faudra payer les (nombreuses) contredanses d'abord...
Et contester ensuite ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne suis pas contre cette mesure...
> (quand je suis avec mes filles, je peste suffisamment contre ceux qui passent sans s'occuper des piétons)...
> Mais pour les véhicules d'urgences, qui sont amenés à griller les feux...
> Faudra payer les (nombreuses) contredanses d'abord...
> Et contester ensuite ?!...



*Quels sont les véhicules prioritaires ?*

Il y a deux catégories de véhicules.  Les véhicules d'intérêt général prioritaire qui sont la gendarmerie, la police, les sapeurs-pompiers, le service médical d'urgence et de réanimation (SMUR) et les douanes. Ces véhicules sont reconnaissables et sont en mission lorsqu'ils utilisent leurs avertisseurs sonores et lumineux. Le code de la route prévoit que les usagers de la route doivent céder le passage à ces véhicules lorsqu'ils sont en intervention.

 Les autres véhicules d'intérêt général qui bénéficient d'une facilité de passage sont les ambulances privées et sanitaires, ainsi que les véhicules EDF et GDF, auxquels les automobilistes doivent permettre une facilité de manoeuvre. Mais ces véhicules ne peuvent pas déroger au code de la route.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Quels sont les véhicules prioritaires ?*
> 
> Il y a deux catégories de véhicules.  Les véhicules d'intérêt général prioritaire qui sont la gendarmerie, la police, les sapeurs-pompiers, le service médical d'urgence et de réanimation (SMUR) et les douanes. Ces véhicules sont reconnaissables et sont en mission lorsqu'ils utilisent leurs avertisseurs sonores et lumineux. Le code de la route prévoit que les usagers de la route doivent céder le passage à ces véhicules lorsqu'ils sont en intervention.
> 
>  Les autres véhicules d'intérêt général qui bénéficient d'une facilité de passage sont les ambulances privées et sanitaires, ainsi que les véhicules EDF et GDF, auxquels les automobilistes doivent permettre une facilité de manoeuvre. Mais ces véhicules ne peuvent pas déroger au code de la route.



T'as oublié la voiture de M. Beauf, qui est prioritaire quand elle a la priorité, et qu'on doit laisser passer quand elle ne l'a pas car on n'a pas à lui "forcer la priorité" !


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Quels sont les véhicules prioritaires ?*
> 
> (...)
> 
> &#8226; Les autres véhicules d'intérêt général qui bénéficient d'une facilité de passage sont les ambulances privées et sanitaires, ainsi que les véhicules EDF et GDF, auxquels les automobilistes doivent permettre une facilité de manoeuvre. Mais ces véhicules ne peuvent pas déroger au code de la route.


Je le sais, merci...  
Mais pour bosser régulièrement en ambulance, en suppléants du SAMU... donc *mandatés* par ce même SAMU...
On fait quoi, en urgence ?!...
On coupe le gyro et on s'arrête au feu rouge ?!...


----------



## Chang (12 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> dans le même genre, il y a aussi la théorie de l'ourlet.
> faut-il y voir une corrélation



Il y avait aussi l'indice lipstick que LVMH avait sortit, fiers comme des coqs ... et puis avec cette crise, ca ne marche plus ... comme quoi, au lieu de nous sortir des theories douteuses, ils feraient peut etre mieux de nous relever de la vraie info ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Les choux de Bruxelles bientôt sur la Lune .


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les choux de Bruxelles bientôt sur la Lune .



Bon, ça, c'est fait.  Alors voyons, de quoi d'autre faut-il qu'on se débarrasse sur terre, encore ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ça, c'est fait.  Alors voyons, de quoi d'autre faut-il qu'on se débarrasse sur terre, encore ? :mouais:



hum, des petits choux de bruxelles, cuit avec des pommes de terre et de la vapeur :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> hum, des petits choux de bruxelles, cuit avec des pommes de terre et de la vapeur :love:



Hein ? :affraid: Quelle horreur !  rendre non comestibles de bonnes patates comme ça, mais c'est horrible :mouais::hein:


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2009)

Ça va sentir bon dans la station, après...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> hum, des petits choux de bruxelles, cuit avec des pommes de terre et de la vapeur :love:



Depuis quand tu manges des légumes toi? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça va sentir bon dans la station, après...



Zauront qu'à ouvrir les fenêtres :rateau:



WebOliver a dit:


> Depuis quand tu manges des légumes toi? :mouais:



Oui, tiens, au fait ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Z'êtes fous ? C'est délicieux les choux de Bruxelles, tenez une petite recette alsacienne miam .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2009)

Au cours d'une dispute, il coupe les jambes de son ex... avec une tronçonneuse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------

Le quinquagénaire est renvoyé des urgences... et meurt devant l'hôpital


----------



## iShin (12 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le quinquagénaire est renvoyé des urgences... et meurt devant l'hôpital



J'habite dans le coin.
L'hôpital de Troyes a très mauvaise réputation, amputation de la mauvaise jambe et un tas de trucs dans le genre.
Ce pauvre homme aurait du appeler le SAMU.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2009)

iShin a dit:


> L'hôpital de Troyes a très mauvaise réputation, amputation de la mauvaise jambe et un tas de trucs dans le genre.



Oh, ce n'est rien, des broutilles, à côté de celui de Nice.  La décence m'interdit d'en parler ici plus en détails. Mais ça n'est pas joli joli...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2009)

"Le projet de découpage électoral du gouvernement entraînerait la suppression de 33 circonscriptions, dont 18 actuellement détenues par la gauche et 15 par la majorité UMP-NC, a annoncé samedi à l'AFP le secrétaire d'Etat à l'Intérieur, Alain Marleix."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

Les 50 meilleurs hôpitaux classés par pathologie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oh, ce n'est rien, des broutilles, à côté de celui de Nice.  La décence m'interdit d'en parler ici plus en détails. Mais ça n'est pas joli joli...



Précise, il y en a plusieurs, à Nice, au moins deux, peut-être même trois, maintenant ! 





C0rentin a dit:


> Z'êtes fous ? C'est délicieux les choux de Bruxelles, tenez une petite recette alsacienne miam .



Aaaaaaarghh &#8230; Je crois que le monde n'a rien connu de pire depuis que Sa Majesté Amok a inventé le supplice de l'iPod ! :affraid: Le choux de Bruxelles est classé comme "arme de destruction massive" par l'ONU !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oh, ce n'est rien, des broutilles, à côté de celui de Nice.  La décence m'interdit d'en parler ici plus en détails. Mais ça n'est pas joli joli...



C'est la faute à JP


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "Le projet de découpage électoral du gouvernement entraînerait la suppression de 33 circonscriptions, dont 18 actuellement détenues par la gauche et 15 par la majorité UMP-NC, a annoncé samedi à l'AFP le secrétaire d'Etat à l'Intérieur, Alain Marleix."




Et celle de Marleix, deuxième circonscription du Cantal, elle sauterait, aussi ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "Le projet de découpage électoral du gouvernement entraînerait la suppression de 33 circonscriptions, dont 18 actuellement détenues par la gauche et 15 par la majorité UMP-NC, a annoncé samedi à l'AFP le secrétaire d'Etat à l'Intérieur, Alain Marleix."




D'un  autre côté, il y a 577 députés : indépendamment de la _couleur_ politique de chaque circonscription, on peut bien en perdre une trentaine... voire bcp plus


----------



## fedo (12 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "Le projet de découpage électoral du gouvernement entraînerait la suppression de 33 circonscriptions, dont 18 actuellement détenues par la gauche et 15 par la majorité UMP-NC, a annoncé samedi à l'AFP le secrétaire d'Etat à l'Intérieur, Alain Marleix."



pour limiter le nombre de députés il y a une solution plus simple, voter des lois HADOPI fait disparaître d'un coup 541 députés de l'Assemblée Nationale.

remarquez ça fait aussi disparaître la neutralité du net, les principes généraux du droit.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> pour limiter le nombre de députés il y a une solution plus simple, voter des lois HADOPI fait disparaître d'un coup 541 députés de l'Assemblée Nationale.



Pour une loi dont on a autant parlée, on voit que les députés sont vraiment très proches des préoccupations des citoyens...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2009)

Qu'on leur coule du plomb fondu dans le fion!


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2009)

la cigarette tue, la pipe aussi maintenant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la cigarette tue, la pipe aussi maintenant



C'est pas ça qui va m'arrêter!


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2009)

:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2009)

Ah ben ça c'est con...


----------



## Tekta (13 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben ça c'est con...



Effectivement c'est vraiment très con 
Je crois qu'y en a un bon paquet qui vont avoir du boulot en rentrant de leur week-end de pâques


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2009)

Tous aux abris : la connerie frappe encore...


Apparté :


macinside a dit:


> la cigarette tue, la pipe aussi maintenant





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas ça qui va m'arrêter!





Joint par téléphone, le Concombre masqué n'a eu qu'une réponse : "ouf".


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tous aux abris : la connerie frappe encore...
> 
> 
> Apparté :
> ...



Là, je me demande si on ne pourrait pas attaquer la SNCF et la RATP pour révisionnisme, ou négationnisme ? 

D'ailleurs, vu le côté "fumeux" de la mesure, je me demande si ça ne constitue pas une "incitation" au sens de la loi Evin :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tous aux abris :



Si on fait ça, il y pas mal d'images de Serge Gainsbourg qu'il va falloir censurer. Et celles-là en plus elles passent à la télé. 

Et dans le genre, il y a aussi ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et dans le genre, il y a aussi ça.



Pitoyable


----------



## Chang (14 Avril 2009)

> *La promotion de Chang *est perçue comme le signe de la volonté du régime de renforcer le cercle dirigeant. Marié à la soeur cadette de Kim Jong-il, Chang est à la tête du puissant département de l'organisation du Parti du travail, qui contrôle les services de sécurité et la justice. Depuis l'accident de santé de Kim Jong-il, son influence dans la gestion des affaires courantes s'est accrue.


_



Alors faisez pas les andouilles ...  ... 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et dans le genre, il y a aussi ça.




Ô, pays des rêves, toujours à nous étonner ; animé toujours de la même volonté de nous faire rire coûte que coûte, d'innover dans la connerie la plus profonde... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Des millions de « Senseo » posent problème

En plus d'être dégueulasse ...


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

Au moins ils sont prévenants chez Phillips


----------



## fedo (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Des millions de « Senseo » posent problème
> 
> En plus d'être dégueulasse ...



non en fait c'est parce qu'elles fabriquées par General Motors


----------



## Craquounette (14 Avril 2009)

Je doute que Mirka arrête de gueuler après ça...


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Des millions de « Senseo » posent problème
> 
> En plus d'être dégueulasse ...



C'est bon le bain moussant :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (14 Avril 2009)

L'équivalent du prix Nobel d'architecture a été décerné dimanche à Los Angeles.

En Suisse, sa terre natale, il est le créateur discret d'un chef-d'uvre : les thermes de Vals, dans le canton des Grisons. Ce dédale de bassins, serti de béton et de quartz, a été classé bâtiment historique deux ans à peine après son inauguration, en 1998.

la suite ici


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> non en fait c'est parce qu'elles fabriquées par General Motors



Juste avant le dépôt de bilan, ça la fout bien...  :love:


----------



## fedo (14 Avril 2009)

Jordy fait condamné Sony BMG 820000  de dommages et intérêts.

_n'oubliez d'acheter des disques BMG pour payer Jordy_


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2009)

Ach !....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ach !....





> Les Allemands pourraient avoir disparu dans douze générations



J'entend foule de nazis se retourner dans leur tombe et j'ai une subite envie de Champagne bien frais... :love:


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'entend foule de nazis se retourner dans leur tombe et j'ai une subite envie de Champagne bien frais... :love:




Fais gaffe à ce que tu dis tout de même! Tu sais pas si la gestapo n'est pas morte 

Tu me diras... un Patoch ça risque rien


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2009)

Demis Roussos coule une retraite paisible à Bornéo :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2009)

Hips !...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Avril 2009)

Tourner rond.

Ou pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Avril 2009)

*En rangs serrés l&#8217;ennemi nous attaque 
Autour de notre drapeau groupons-nous. 
Que nous importe la mort menaçante 
Pour notre cause soyons prêts à souffrir 
Mais le genre humain courbé sous la honte 
Ne doit avoir qu&#8217;un seul étendard, 
Un seul mot d&#8217;ordre Travail et Justice, 
Fraternité de tous les ouvriers.

REFRAIN (X2)
O frères, aux armes, pour notre lutte, 
Pour la victoire de tous les travailleurs.

Les profiteurs vautrés dans la richesse 
Privent de pain l&#8217;ouvrier affamé. 
Ceux qui sont morts pour nos grandes idées 
N&#8217;ont pas en vain combattu et péri. 
Contre les richards et les ploutocrates. 
Contre les rois, contre les trônes pourris, 
Nous lancerons la vengeance puissante 
Et nous serons à tout jamais victorieux.*


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2009)

Aux ouvriers sacrifiés, la Patrie reconnaissante !


----------



## rizoto (15 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Aux ouvriers sacrifiés, la Patrie reconnaissante !



Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas lu un truc aussi débile.


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Aux ouvriers sacrifiés, la Patrie reconnaissante !



je conseille la lecture de cet article, où l'on peut lire:



> Saviez-vous que 50% des RMIstes parisiens exerçaient une activité artistique ou intellectuelle ?



c'est 100% véridique.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

La moule belge a la frite, une fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La moule belge a la frite, une fois.



Ben, s'ils n'ont réussi à vendre que 4 des 8 tonnes produites l'an passé, je ne suis pas sûr que l'augmentation de la production à 20/30 tonnes soit une bonne nouvelle


----------



## jugnin (16 Avril 2009)

> Saviez-vous que 50% des RMIstes parisiens exerçaient une activité artistique ou intellectuelle ?



Ce qui prouve une fois encore que les intellos sont des parasites, et les RMIstes des feignasses.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> je conseille la lecture de cet article, où l'on peut lire:
> 
> 
> 
> c'est 100% véridique.



Bien sûr que c'est vrai... Les intellectuels dans cette société, c'est jetable..


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2009)

> Bien sûr que c'est vrai... Les intellectuels dans cette société, c'est jetable..



comme à peu près tout le reste dans la société de consommation.

mais le plus intéressant là dedans (dans l'article) c'est que l'entreprise (en tant que concept "Medefien") n'aime pas les intellos car ils sont dangereux, ils pourraient remettre en cause les choix et surtout les croyances et les valeurs.

bref, comme l'église catholique .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Dailymotion condamné à 80.000 euros d'amende.

Lourde l'amende.


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2009)

Et toc !... 


Le cauchemar !... 
Une femme qui se souvient de tout !... :afraid:


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et toc !...
> 
> 
> Le cauchemar !...
> Une femme qui se souvient de tout !... :afraid:


P'utain' :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> P'utain' :mouais:



Je ne te le faits pas dire...
Déjà qu'il y en a certaines qui n'oublient pas grand chose et qui te le font payer le prix fort...


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et toc !...




 Ah quoi cela peut-il bien servir alors ?!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah quoi cela peut-il bien servir alors ?!



A faire du fric?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Mao en spermatozoïde dans une publicité allemande.

J'aimerai bien voir la vidéo .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

*Conflit social autour dune grenouille en Allemagne*


----------



## Arlequin (17 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mao en spermatozoïde dans une publicité allemande.
> 
> J'aimerai bien voir la vidéo .



images (fixes)


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2009)

Des amateurs de Flaubert, par ici ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Ah tiens je vais _peut-être_ pouvoir surfer gratos avec l'iphone quand je suis au boulot : 
*Bruxelles teste le Wifi gratuit*


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2009)

La Bibliothèque numérique mondiale (BNM) a été officiellement lancée lundi au siège de l'Unesco à Paris: il s'agit d'un site internet gratuit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2009)

Des pirates accèdent à des programmes du Pentagone


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Les enfants les plus heureux vivent aux Pays-Bas, normal y a tout ce qui faut .


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2009)

Fait rarissime, un juge des référés du tribunal de grande instance de Paris a interdit mardi l'exposition anatomique de corps humains "Our body/A corps ouvert" laissant 24 heures aux organisateurs pour fermer la manifestation qui se tient actuellement à l'Espace 12 Madeleine.


----------



## rizoto (21 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Fait rarissime, un juge des référés du tribunal de grande instance de Paris a interdit mardi l'exposition anatomique de corps humains "Our body/A corps ouvert" laissant 24 heures aux organisateurs pour fermer la manifestation qui se tient actuellement à l'Espace 12 Madeleine.



On m'a traine pour aller voir cette exposition a Copenhagen. La polémique sur l'origine des corps n'existaient pas encore.  En tout cas, j'ai trouve un poil trash et au final, A réserver aux médecins.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Avril 2009)

Elle est passée à Lyon également l'an dernier, et devant le succès rencontré, elle a été exposée plus de temps que prévue.
Bizarre qu'il faille attendre qu'elle arrive à Paris pour que les juges l'interdisent. Grotesque...


----------



## fedo (21 Avril 2009)

> Bizarre qu'il faille attendre qu'elle arrive à Paris pour que les juges l'interdisent. Grotesque...



bizarre qu'il faille attendre Paris pour qu'on intente une action en justice plutôt.
encore une décision de justice qui ne la grandit pas...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> bizarre qu'il faille attendre Paris pour qu'on intente une action en justice plutôt.
> encore une décision de justice qui ne la grandit pas...



Oui, c'est plutôt ce que je voulais dire, en effet, puisqu'elle n'avait pas été attaqué avant (pas à ma connaissance en tout cas).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

*La mobilité meurt à petit feu*


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2009)

*Les eurodéputés adoptent un amendement sur la liberté d'accès à Internet*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

*La Belgique bloque pour la 1ère fois un site web*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> *Les eurodéputés adoptent un amendement sur la liberté d'accès à Internet*



J'aime bien ce passage :



> "C'est le chantage de la France qui dit que tout le paquet sautera si on ne cède pas au caprice du prince"







gloup gloup a dit:


> *La Belgique bloque pour la 1ère fois un site web*



Lapin compris, là, je ne parle pas néerlandais, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu voir, il s'agit de sites de lutte contre la pédo-pornographie, ils ont peur que ça embête Dutrou, les belges ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lapin compris, là, je ne parle pas néerlandais, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu voir, il s'agit de sites de lutte contre la pédo-pornographie, ils ont peur que ça embête Dutrou, les belges ?



C'est un Néerlandais qui a ouvert un site qui recense les pédophiles condamnés avec photo, adresse, etc. Il a créé une version belge (.be) qui a aussitôt du être fermée (la délation est interdite). Du coup, il a hébergé son site dans un pays où il ne risquait pas la fermeture. La justice a trouvé comme seule seule solution de demander aux FAI de bloquer les noms de domaine litigieux.

Outre le fait qu'il commettait une action illégale, il était en train de saboter tout le travail de réinsertion des psychologues et des membres de Child Focus. Un vrai crétin quoi. Depuis il ne s'occupe plus de la version belge du site (il a reçu des menaces de mort) mais laisse _à d'autres le soin de s'en charger_.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aime bien ce passage :
> 
> 
> 
> > "C'est le chantage de la France qui dit que tout le paquet sautera si on ne cède pas au caprice du prince"



C'est pas mal trouvé en effet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est un Néerlandais qui a ouvert un site qui recense les pédophiles condamnés avec photo, adresse, etc. Il a créé une version belge (.be) qui a aussitôt du être fermée (la délation est interdite). Du coup, il a hébergé son site dans un pays où il ne risquait pas la fermeture. La justice a trouvé comme seule seule solution de demander aux FAI de bloquer les noms de domaine litigieux.
> 
> Outre le fait qu'il commettait une action illégale, il était en train de saboter tout le travail de réinsertion des psychologues et des membres de Child Focus. Un vrai crétin quoi. Depuis il ne s'occupe plus de la version belge du site (il a reçu des menaces de mort) mais laisse _à d'autres le soin de s'en charger_.



Ben doit y avoir des dommages collatéraux, parce qu'aujourd'hui, il me faut au bas mot dix minutes de chargement par page si je vais sur un site en ".be" (quel qu'il soit)


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Avril 2009)

Pas de problème pour moi (j'ai testé le soir et le lien de gloupgloup) 

(suis chez free...)


----------



## Craquounette (22 Avril 2009)

Ce nest pas encore tout à fait le Graal des astronomes qui a été mis au jour. Mais ceux-ci sont à bout touchant: une équipe internationale codirigée par Michel Mayor et ses collègues de lObservatoire de lUniversité de Genève, ont annoncé le 21 avril lors dune conférence en Angleterre avoir découvert, autour de létoile Gliese581 située à 20,5 années-lumière de la Terre, une planète à peine deux fois plus massive que la Terre. Soit la plus légère jamais détectée!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2009)

Le collectif Sauvons les riches a débarqué au déjeuner de Jean Sarkozy pour lui remettre son diplôme de "fils à papa".


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2009)

"_C'est ce mercredi que Jean Sarkozy participait à un déjeuner au Rotary Club, dans le XVIe arrondissement de Paris_"

Déjà, rien que la première phrase, j'ai vomi !


----------



## fedo (23 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> "_C'est ce mercredi que Jean Sarkozy participait à un déjeuner au Rotary Club, dans le XVIe arrondissement de Paris_"
> 
> Déjà, rien que la première phrase, j'ai vomi !



rive droite, ça me paraît normal pour un Sarkozy


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2009)

Condamnation de The pirate bay : "Le juge, Tomas Norström, était membre de plusieurs associations de protection des droits d'auteurs aux côtés de représentants de l'industrie du disque et du cinéma."


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Avril 2009)

Rouillan demande à nouveau sa semi-liberté. Le cofondateur d'Action directe, condamné à la prison à vie et incarcéré depuis 22 ans, a de nouveau demandé ce mois-ci sa semi-liberté, régime qui lui avait été retiré en octobre 2008 à la suite d'une interview controversée à L'Express.


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

Le Rock ne paie plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Le Rock ne paie plus.



Ça eut payé(©) &#8230;


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Rouillan demande à nouveau sa semi-liberté. Le cofondateur d'Action directe, condamné à la prison à vie et incarcéré depuis 22 ans, a de nouveau demandé ce mois-ci sa semi-liberté, régime qui lui avait été retiré en octobre 2008 à la suite d'une interview controversée à L'Express.



Au regard de la vogue du bossnapping, ce n'est peut-être pas le bon moment pour le laisser sortir (à moins que)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Le Rock ne paie plus.




Tous ça c'est la faute de ces pirrrrrrrates qui téléchargent de la musique sur leur pécé, ma bonne dame.
Ah ces jeunes, ils se croient tous permis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------




julrou 15 a dit:


> Rouillan demande à nouveau sa semi-liberté. Le cofondateur d'Action directe, condamné à la prison à vie et incarcéré depuis 22 ans, a de nouveau demandé ce mois-ci sa semi-liberté, régime qui lui avait été retiré en octobre 2008 à la suite d'une interview controversée à L'Express.



René Audran et Georges Besse demandent à nouveau un régime de semi-vie suite à leur assassinat en 1985 et 1986 par le terroriste.
St-Pierre le leur refuse toujours...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> René Audran et Georges Besse demandent à nouveau un régime de semi-vie suite à leur assassinat en 1985 et 1986 par le terroriste.
> St-Pierre le leur refuse toujours...




Vas-y St Pierre bâtard !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tous ça c'est la faute de ces pirrrrrrrates qui téléchargent de la musique sur leur pécé, ma bonne dame.
> Ah ces jeunes, ils se croient tous permis....





> _Les vieilles gloires de l'industrie musicale ne sont pas effectées par le téléchargement illégal mais par la perte de valeur de leurs propriétés ou de leurs différents investissements, explique le Times dans son classement annuel._



Ben oui... mais finalement non...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben oui... mais finalement non...



Si, le prix de l'immobilier baisse, c'est à cause des méchants pirates qui téléchargent des immeubles par Internet.
Salauds de jeunes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Avril 2009)

Vas-y les jeunes batards !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vas-y St Pierre bâtard !





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vas-y les jeunes batards !



disons... disons 16 (bientôt 17) - 8 = 8 ans... ok, il me reste 8 ans donc...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Avril 2009)

Vas-y, 16-8 !  (puis bientôt 17 )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si, le prix de l'immobilier baisse, c'est à cause des méchants pirates qui téléchargent des immeubles par Internet.
> Salauds de jeunes


Et comment peut-on mettre fin à leurs agissements ? En surveillant l'activité de leur adresse IPostale ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> René Audran et Georges Besse demandent à nouveau un régime de semi-vie suite à leur assassinat en 1985 et 1986 par le terroriste.



'tin arrête de citer Julrou, je vois ses posts alors qu'il est sur ma blacklist


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Avril 2009)

Un scandale de plus de la part de l'Empire : 
Un avion d'Air France effectuant le vol Paris-Mexico a reçu l'ordre de ne pas survoler les Etats-unis, parce qu'il avait à son bord un journaliste du «Monde diplomatique» !


----------



## Amok (25 Avril 2009)

Certains d'entre vous connaissent peut-être, mais ca fait toujours plaisir à entendre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Certains d'entre vous connaissent peut-être, mais ca fait toujours plaisir à entendre...




Mais il est fou, ce mec :affraid: Vous vous rendez compte  Aller dire tout haut ce que tout le monde pense tout bas :rateau:




EDIT : Tiens, il m'en vient une bien bonne : Vous connaissez la différence entre un ancien ministre socialiste et un ancien PDG de multinationale ?

Le ministre socialiste est "responsable mais pas coupable", le PDG, lui, il est coupable, mais put1, pas responsable, ça, c'est sur, quand on voit ce qu'ils lui filent quand ils le virent :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Certains d'entre vous connaissent peut-être, mais ca fait toujours plaisir à entendre...



C'est vrai que les banques ne soutiennent pas les entreprises. En plus, celles qu'on renfloue avec l'argent du contribuable préfèrent augmenter le salaire de leurs patrons et filer des bonus à leurs cadres (affaire Dexia).

Et notre cher président refuse de légiférer pour empêcher ça sous prétexte qu'ils craignent une fuite des patrons à l'étrangers.

Mais qu'est-ce qui est pire ? Prendre ce risque ou laisser l'argent du contribuable servir aux augmentations de salaires et versements de bonus aux dirigeants de ces banques ?  :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2009)

Une solution envisageable, de bon aloi, et qui servirait l'intérêt de tous les français serait de lever le secret bancaire, et de nationaliser les banques. L'Etat pourrait alors encadrer les activités de ses salariés fonctionnaires, nommé les dirigeants de ces banques et réguler le marché bancaire, les taux d'intérêts des livrets et aurait à sa disposition une colossale masse d'argent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une solution envisageable, de bon aloi, et qui servirait l'intérêt de tous les français serait de lever le secret bancaire, et de nationaliser les banques. L'Etat pourrait alors encadrer les activités de ses salariés fonctionnaires, nommé les dirigeants de ces banques et réguler le marché bancaire, les taux d'intérêts des livrets et aurait à sa disposition une colossale masse d'argent.



Çæ ne marche pas, ça, on a déjà essayé, lorsque la "vieille dame" (la Société Générale), la BNP ou le Crédit Lyonnais étaient nationalisés, ils appliquaient la même politique qu'aujourd'hui.

La raison en est d'ailleurs assez évidente, les patrons des banques étant les mêmes, qu'ils soient désignés par les gouvernements ou par les conseils d'administration !


----------



## Chang (25 Avril 2009)

Je prefere meme pas y penser, laisser les banques a l'Etat ... 

Non ce quil faut, c'est un gouvernement qui bosse pour le peuple, pas l'inverse. 

Aussi, ca peut aider, un systeme bancaire avec taxation graduelle en fonction de la nature du flux financier et/ou de la somme. On recupere cette taxe et on s'en sert pour en supprimer d'autres infligees aux consomateurs ... ben oui ... ah mais non ca serait trop mal pour les banques. Ah oui et puis on ne sait plus ce que c'est une politique de relance ... 

En fait je dis ca j'en sais rien ... pas que je m'en foute hein, mais ca me parait loin ces alcoves ou sont decidees les milliards de notre Monde. 

A quand la notion de crime social ou de crime economique ... ???

Je suis quand meme surpris de n'avoir toujours pas lu dans un journal qu'un grand patron se soit fait butter ... comme quoi, ya encore de la marge ... a ce moment la peut etre un message passera ... et encore, surement pas le bon ...

Bon je vais aller me verser un grand verre d'apero  ...  ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Çæ ne marche pas, ça, on a déjà essayé, lorsque la "vieille dame" (la Société Générale), la BNP ou le Crédit Lyonnais étaient nationalisés, ils appliquaient la même politique qu'aujourd'hui.
> 
> La raison en est d'ailleurs assez évidente, les patrons des banques étant les mêmes, qu'ils soient désignés par les gouvernements ou par les conseils d'administration !



Parce que ça n'était pas assez bien encadré... Une vraie banque nationalisé, dirigée par l'Etat, ça tournerait rond. D'ailleurs, ça a marché dans d'autres pays...




Chang a dit:


> Je suis quand meme surpris de n'avoir toujours pas lu dans un journal qu'un grand patron se soit fait butter ... comme quoi, ya encore de la marge ... a ce moment la peut etre un message passera ... et encore, surement pas le bon ...
> 
> Bon je vais aller me verser un grand verre d'apero  ...  ...



Ça a été fait ya une vingtaine d'années... Mais effectivement, le message est mal passé...
Mais de toute façon, de tels actions sont la suite logique d'une stratégie de radicalisation de conflits sociaux, des deux côtés (patronat/gouvernement et salariés/syndicats).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Parce que ça n'était pas assez bien encadré... Une vraie banque nationalisé, dirigée par l'Etat, ça tournerait rond. D'ailleurs, ça a marché dans d'autres pays...



Les pays où ça a marché, ben ménant, ça marche plus, donc


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les pays où ça a marché, ben ménant, ça marche plus, donc



C'est vrai  - enfin, je fais dans la généralité, mais ça doit être plus subtil que ça, je ne connais pas tout les systèmes financiers et monétaires des pays en questions... :rateau:

Néanmoins, la cause qui fait que ça ne marche plus ne vient pas du système en place mais d'autres parasites extérieurs....


----------



## Chang (25 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> la cause qui fait que ça ne marche plus ne vient pas du système en place mais d'autres parasites extérieurs....



Ben tiens ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Avril 2009)

moi j'en ai visité récemment des banques, quelques unes... avec un projet de création d'entreprise, un beau projet bien pensé, raisonnable mais avec des besoins de financement donc (ben oui, pourquoi j'irais voir les banques sinon !)... 

Ce qu'il faudrait surtout c'est leur fournir une paire de testiboules aux responsables d'agences bancaires...    :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Chang (25 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> moi j'en ai visité récemment des banques, quelques unes... avec un projet de création d'entreprise, un beau projet bien pensé, raisonnable mais avec des besoins de financement donc (ben oui, pourquoi j'irais voir les banques sinon !)...
> 
> Ce qu'il faudrait surtout c'est leur fournir une paire de testiboules aux responsables d'agences bancaires...    :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Tant qu'a faire tu voudrais p'tet quils te pretent de l'argent aussi ??? 'tain mais tu crois encore au pere noel toi ...  ...


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2009)

Grouîîîîîîîkk !...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Grouîîîîîîîkk !...


'Tain, pas rassurant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une solution envisageable, de bon aloi, et qui servirait l'intérêt de tous les français serait de lever le secret bancaire, et de nationaliser les banques. L'Etat pourrait alors encadrer les activités de ses salariés fonctionnaires, nommé les dirigeants de ces banques et réguler le marché bancaire, les taux d'intérêts des livrets et aurait à sa disposition une colossale masse d'argent.



Ce qu'il faudrait surtout, c'est un gouvernement qui ne fasse pas le service minimum quand il intervient dans ce genre de problèmes.


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Grouîîîîîîîkk !...



ça me rappel un truc une grippe passé du cochon a l'homme 

edit : la souche en question semble être le H1N1 responsable de la grippe espagnol  :affraid:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> edit : la souche en question semble être le H1N1 responsable de la grippe espagnol  :affraid:


Ah ben ça promet :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2009)

Le PS est deuxième avec à peine plus de 20%, le Modem troisième avec à peine moins de 20%. 
L'extrème-droite tombe légèrement en dessous des 10%...
... et l'extrème-gauche profite, les atteignant presque.
Le PCF remonte à son niveau de 2002, un poil en dessous des 5%.
Le vainqueur est toujours le même.
Ce sont les résultats d'un sondage qui sera publié dimanche par Sud Ouest, si le premier tour de la présidentielle avait lieu aujourd'hui.

Un changement radical de politique face à un libéralisme économique de plus en plus inquiétant et à une augmentation de la pauvreté peut-il encore passer par les urnes ?


----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2009)

> Un changement radical de politique face à un libéralisme économique de plus en plus inquiétant et à une augmentation de la pauvreté peut-il encore passer par les urnes ?



le libéralisme économique a fait faillite le 14 octobre 2008.
mais personne l'a annoncé à la télé.
Il n'a pas besoin des urnes pour apparaître ou disparaître, mais il a besoin de la télé pour que les gens croient qu'il existe encore.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le libéralisme économique a fait faillite le 14 octobre 2008.
> mais personne l'a annoncé à la télé.
> Il n'a pas besoin des urnes pour apparaître ou disparaître, mais il a besoin de la télé pour que les gens croient qu'il existe encore.



C'est vrai, c'est vrai... 
Enfin, les politiques en place ont tout fait pour qu'il renaisse rapido, quand même...  

Un coup pour rien, mais je ne désespère pas de le voir mourir pour de bon (et tout ce qui va avec ).


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Grouîîîîîîîkk !...





macinside a dit:


> ça me rappel un truc une grippe passé du cochon a l'homme
> 
> edit : la souche en question semble être le H1N1 responsable de la grippe espagnol  :affraid:







CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Ah ben ça promet :mouais:


Mouais...


----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2009)

> Un coup pour rien, mais je ne désespère pas de le voir mourir pour de bon (et tout ce qui va avec ).



ben prépare toi au pire, parce que le système financier y passera en même temps alors tu n'auras plus d'argent non plus.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Avril 2009)

amis porcins... ça sent le sapin...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Avril 2009)

C'est là que l'expression "Copain comme cochon" prend tout son sens.


----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> amis porcins... ça sent le sapin...



la loose pour Corbier:affraid:
[YOUTUBE]cEvXXRMvPn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> amis porcins... ça sent le sapin...


Infos sur la question (in English I am navré) sur le site de lOrganisation mondiale de la santé : 

http://www.who.int/csr/don/2009_04_24/en/index.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le libéralisme économique a fait faillite le 14 octobre 2008.
> mais personne l'a annoncé à la télé.
> Il n'a pas besoin des urnes pour apparaître ou disparaître, mais il a besoin de la télé pour que les gens croient qu'il existe encore.





julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est vrai, c'est vrai...
> Enfin, les politiques en place ont tout fait pour qu'il renaisse rapido, quand même...
> 
> Un coup pour rien, mais je ne désespère pas de le voir mourir pour de bon (et tout ce qui va avec ).



Correction : le néo-libéralisme économique a fait faillite le 14 octobre 2008.


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Correction : le néo-libéralisme économique a fait faillite le 14 octobre 2008.


 et la tendance de la Bourse est à la hausse. Faudrait qu'on m'explique.

Ou plutôt non, je n'ai pas très envie qu'on m'explique.

Par moment je préfère autrucher un bon coup. On est dimanche après tout.


----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Correction : le néo-libéralisme économique a fait faillite le 14 octobre 2008.



non je maintiens: le libéralisme économique a fait faillite en octobre 2008.
mais il a trouvé un repreneur.
l'Etat fédéral américain a sauvé AIG (et ses contreparties américaines et européennes du même coup), et plein de banques.
il maintient en vie General Motors et Ford.
l'Etat français est le 1er actionnaire de BNP Paribas (qui n'avait pas besoin d'argent de l'Etat rappelons-le), par pitié je n'évoquerais pas Natixis.
L'Etat britannique est le 1er actionnaire de plein de banques britanniques dont RBS.

on peut multiplier les exemples (Suisse, Allemagne).



> &#8230; et la tendance de la Bourse est à la hausse. Faudrait qu'on m'explique.


c'est simple, certains indicateurs sont jugés moins mauvais que prévus par le "consensus", les actions ayant été massacrées depuis 6 mois, les prix actuels sont alléchants.
les résultats moins mauvais font se dire par certains que la crise ne durera que 16 ou 33 mois maximum (durée classqiue d'une récession) et qu'elle sera en V ou au pire en U.
en plus, Bernanke et Trichet et d'autres racontent qu'il y aura une reprise en 2010...
sauf que Trichet tient un discous contradictoire quand il parle d'un effet de 2ème tour à cause du chômage plus important que jamais en zone euro et en zone dollar.

les opérateurs boursiers croient toujours dans le système (qui a fait faillite de leur faute).
et même les chinois et souadiens achétent encore des bons du trésor US.
du coup plein de monde croit que le pire est derrière nous, qu'on a touché le fond.

ils n'ont pas intégré le changement de paradigme et n'ont pas réfléchi plus loin aux vraix causes profondes de la faillite.
rebond il y a mais pour combien de temps...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2009)

"_Le gouvernement revient à la charge sur le travail le dimanche. Au risque d'ouvrir un nouveau front social et de diviser la majorité, le ministre du Travail Brice Hortefeux a annoncé dimanche le dépôt "dans les toutes prochaines semaines" d'une proposition de loi, pour un débat en juillet au Parlement._"

En juillet tout est permis... Le calendrier va être chargé histoire de faire passer ce qui fâche pendant que l'imposable moyen tente de partir en vacances s'il le peut.


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2009)

la grippe porcine est sensible au taniflu, le taniflu est fabriqué a paritir d'anis étoilé, comme le Ricard


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est simple, certains indicateurs sont jugés moins mauvais que prévus par le "consensus", les actions ayant été massacrées depuis 6 mois, les prix actuels sont alléchants.
> les résultats moins mauvais font se dire par certains que la crise ne durera que 16 ou 33 mois maximum (durée classqiue d'une récession) et qu'elle sera en V ou au pire en U.
> en plus, Bernanke et Trichet et d'autres racontent qu'il y aura une reprise en 2010...
> sauf que Trichet tient un discous contradictoire quand il parle d'un effet de 2ème tour à cause du chômage plus important que jamais en zone euro et en zone dollar.
> ...


Voilà, ce qui me fait penser que nos grands argeniers n'ont rien compris, ou alors qu'ils se sentent tellement à l'abri qu'ils sont prêts à recommencer leurs clowneries. J'essaie de retrouver un article qui expliquait que finalement, il aurait été salutaire que la crise soit bien plus grave tout de suite, parce qu'à ce petit jeu là, la prochaine risque d'être une véritable catastrophe Si je trouve je poste le lien.


----------



## fedo (26 Avril 2009)

un petit conseil consommateur en passant: mini krach boursier possible demain.

si on regarde les précédents liés aux SRAS ainsi que les hausses de la semaine passées...


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> un petit conseil consommateur en passant: mini krach boursier possible demain.
> 
> si on regarde les précédents liés aux SRAS ainsi que les hausses de la semaine passées...





macinside a dit:


> la grippe porcine est sensible au taniflu, le taniflu est fabriqué a partir d'anis étoilé, comme le Ricard




achetez des actions Pernod Ricard


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> achetez des actions Pernod Ricard



Je préfère en liquide qu'en actions.


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je préfère en liquide qu'en actions.



prendre un peu de liquide n'est jamais une mauvaise action


----------



## CheepnisAroma (26 Avril 2009)

*Des cas suspects de grippe porcine signalés au Canada*


----------



## fedo (27 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> un petit conseil consommateur en passant: mini krach boursier possible demain.
> 
> si on regarde les précédents liés aux SRAS ainsi que les hausses de la semaine passées...



OK ça sent vraiment le roussi pour demain 
Une filiale de la SocGen a apparemment réussi à perdre 5 milliards d'euros.

je complète donc la liste:
l'Etat français risque d'être aussi bientôt le 1er actionnaire de la SocGen.
ce qui fait qu'il serait le 1er actionnaire des 2 plus grosses banques françaises.

le libéralisme économique est bel et bien décédé en 2008.


----------



## Chang (27 Avril 2009)

Donc tu crois sincerement que le fait que la part de l'Etat dans le capitale des banques est un signe direct de la fin du liberalisme economique ?

De la ou je suis assis, je ne vois pas la difference ... on va avoir un Etat dont l'argent est completement soumis aux flux financiers. En hausse comme en baisse ... et c'etait deja le cas bien sur, mais je ne vois pas en quoi cette fois ce serait different. Surtout quand tu vois la fine equipe qui est aux commandes.

Bon sinon, si ca vous tente, un petit article du NY Times ... ou il est ecrit que la frenesie boursiere est repartie. Comme l'explique Fedo, la valeur des actions est tres allechante pour des gains a court terme ... le long terme ? on verra demain ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Où l'on reparle de Ben Laden


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> non je maintiens: le libéralisme économique a fait faillite en octobre 2008.
> mais il a trouvé un repreneur.
> l'Etat fédéral américain a sauvé AIG (et ses contreparties américaines et européennes du même coup), et plein de banques.
> il maintient en vie General Motors et Ford.
> ...



Et moi je maintiens ce que j'ai dit. 

Le libéralisme ne consiste qu'à une chose : défendre la liberté. Point. C'est ce que Bertrand Delanoé avait très bien expliqué dans son livre "De l'audace". Donc, même la gauche est libérale même si elle s'en défend, parfois de façon totalement hypocrite, en se cachant derrière l'étiquette "de gauche".
Et la liberté, ça se défend dans tous les domaines, y compris le domaine économique. Pour moi, c'est ça le libéralisme économique au sens large. Si tu es contre le libéralisme économique ou que tu penses qu'il s'est cassé la gueule, tu dois être contre le fait qu'un type qui a une idée la développe et monte sa boîte. Tu es contre ça ?
Je doute franchement que même à la gauche du PS, qui en matière de libéralisme économique a poussé le bouchon très loin quand il était au pouvoir au point que Sarko n'a rien à leur envier là-dessus, ils soient tous contre ça.

Et même dans la définition du libéralisme donnée par Delanoé, il y avait une part de libéralisme économique.


Mais que ce soit dans le domaine économique ou n'importe quel autre, pour que chacun puisse exercer sa liberté, il faut des règles, des contraintes. C'est bien connu : la liberté des uns s'arrête où commence celle des autres. La liberté totale, ça n'existe pas.

S'il n'y a pas de règles, de contraintes, c'est la loi de la jungle. Et dans le domaine économique, c'est la loi de l'argent. Cette loi là est défendue par les néo-libéraux et ultra-libéraux qui veulent le moins de règles possibles et c'est leur modèle qui s'est cassé la figure avec la crise.

Mais tu peux très bien être libéral sur le plan économique sans être néo/ultra-libéral. Il te suffit juste d'accepter l'idée qu'il faut des règles, des contraintes. Et il y a des libéraux qui acceptent les règles et les contraintes.

Et en tout état de cause, le libéralisme économique n'est pas cet affreux truc de droite qu'il a la réputation d'être.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est ce que Bertrand Delanoé avait très bien expliqué dans son livre "De l'audace". Donc, même la gauche est libérale même si elle s'en défend, parfois de façon totalement hypocrite, en se cachant derrière l'étiquette "de gauche".



Tu te tromprs de référence socialiste, là, la définition du libéralisme, c'est Rocard qui l'avait donnée lorsqu'il était premier ministre. Je cite de mémoire : "Le libéralisme, c'est la liberté &#8230; Pour les riches, d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les pauvres d'être toujours plus pauvre".

Le libéralisme n'est pas la seule alternative au collectivisme, et surtout, il n'a rien à voir avec la liberté, du moins, avec celle des gens qui n'ont pas la chance d'être qualifiés "d'importants", il consiste à donner pouvoir et liberté à l'argent et à ceux qui le détiennent, et à en priver les autres. Taylor était son prophète, et le taylorisme sa doctrine.

Nouveaux et ultra libéralisme ne sont que ses avatars poussés à l'extrême, avec pour visée à terme de rétablir l'esclavage sous une forme moderne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu te tromprs de référence socialiste, là, la définition du libéralisme, c'est Rocard qui l'avait donnée lorsqu'il était premier ministre. Je cite de mémoire : "Le libéralisme, c'est la liberté  Pour les riches, d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les pauvres d'être toujours plus pauvre".
> 
> Le libéralisme n'est pas la seule alternative au collectivisme, et surtout, il n'a rien à voir avec la liberté, du moins, avec celle des gens qui n'ont pas la chance d'être qualifiés "d'importants", il consiste à donner pouvoir et liberté à l'argent et à ceux qui le détiennent, et à en priver les autres. Taylor était son prophète, et le taylorisme sa doctrine.
> 
> Nouveaux et ultra libéralisme ne sont que ses avatars poussés à l'extrême, avec pour visée à terme de rétablir l'esclavage sous une forme moderne.



Pas d'accord avec toi.
Le libéralisme, c'est aussi offrir à tout un chacun le choix d'entreprendre.
Après, que ça marche ou pas c'est autre chose...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu te tromprs de référence socialiste, là, la définition du libéralisme, c'est Rocard qui l'avait donnée lorsqu'il était premier ministre. Je cite de mémoire : "Le libéralisme, c'est la liberté &#8230; Pour les riches, d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les pauvres d'être toujours plus pauvre".
> 
> Le libéralisme n'est pas la seule alternative au collectivisme, et surtout, il n'a rien à voir avec la liberté, du moins, avec celle des gens qui n'ont pas la chance d'être qualifiés "d'importants", il consiste à donner pouvoir et liberté à l'argent et à ceux qui le détiennent, et à en priver les autres. Taylor était son prophète, et le taylorisme sa doctrine.
> 
> Nouveaux et ultra libéralisme ne sont que ses avatars poussés à l'extrême, avec pour visée à terme de rétablir l'esclavage sous une forme moderne.



Rocard a donné la vision caricaturale du libéralisme, celle qui a cours aujourd'hui. Ce n'est pas parce que tu es libéral que tu es pour les inégalités. Et encore une fois, même la gauche est libérale au strict du terme. La bonne définition est celle donnée par Delanoé.

En revanche, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le néo/ultra-libéralisme. Ce n'est effectivement qu'un avatar poussé à l'extrême du libéralisme, avec pour visée à terme de rétablir l'esclavage sous une forme moderne. Une forme déviante du libéralisme qui fait des inégalités un choix délibéré.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Petite définition du libéralisme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi.
> Le libéralisme, c'est aussi offrir à tout un chacun le choix d'entreprendre.
> Après, que ça marche ou pas c'est autre chose...


Exactement. Le choix d'entreprendre, dans le respect des règles et de la liberté des autres.




gloup gloup a dit:


> Petite définition du libéralisme.



Je la connais. Et en gros, ça se résume à ce que j'ai expliqué précédemment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi.
> Le libéralisme, c'est aussi offrir à tout un chacun le choix d'entreprendre.
> Après, que ça marche ou pas c'est autre chose...



Non non non, ça, ça n'est pas le libéralisme, le libéralisme, c'est de donner aux seuls possédants, le choix d'entreprendre, généralement dans un domaine autre que la production, mais en aucun cas si tu es pauvre, dans ce cas on te laisse te bercer d'illusions quelques temps, disons jusqu'au début du rendez vous avec le banquier, en gros, et ensuite, on te renvoie vite fait te trouver un patron !



iDuck a dit:


> Rocard a donné la vision caricaturale du libéralisme, celle qui a cours aujourd'hui. Ce n'est pas parce que tu es libéral que tu es pour les inégalités. Et encore une fois, même la gauche est libérale au strict du terme. La bonne définition est celle donnée par Delanoé.



Je te rappelle que le libéralisme a une doctrine bien établie, le taylorisme, et ça n'a rien &#8230; Mais alors, vraiment rien à voir avec l'utopie que tu décris, ce dont tu parles là, c'est l'image que veut donner le libéralisme de lui même aux masses qu'il asservit, depuis que la démocratie l'oblige à sauver les apparences !

La définition première du libéralisme, c'est de privilégier les intérêts particuliers au détriment de l'intérêt général, et le système économique qui est en train de vaciller en est la parfaite illustration, via la fille légitime et reconnue du libéralisme, la spéculation, on veut des bénéfices immédiats, quitte à réduire des milliers de gens au chômage, aucune importance, car le libéralisme n'a aucun sens moral, c'est "je gratte un max tout de suite, et si ça provoque la chute du système demain, pas grave, ce que j'ai pris n'est plus à prendre" !

Entreprendre, c'est "créer de la richesse", le libéralisme, c'est "accaparer la totalité de la richesse produite par ceux qui entreprennent, et leurs auxilliaires, les travailleurs. Ne vous faites pas d'illusions, le libéralisme met beaucoup d'entrepreneurs sur la paille, même s'ils sont moins nombreux que les salariés, par la force des choses.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non non, ça, ça n'est pas le libéralisme, le libéralisme, c'est de donner aux seuls possédants, le choix d'entreprendre, mais en aucun cas si tu es pauvre, dans ce cas on te laisse te bercer d'illusions quelques temps, disons jusqu'au début du rendez vous avec le banquier, en gros, et ensuite, on te renvoie vite fait te trouver un patron !
> 
> 
> 
> Je te rappelle que le libéralisme a une doctrine bien établie, le taylorisme, et ça n'a rien  Mais alors, vraiment rien à voir avec l'utopie que tu décris, ce dont tu parles là, c'est l'image que veut donner le libéralisme de lui même aux masses qu'il asservit, depuis que la démocratie l'oblige à sauver les apparences !



JULROU! SORS DE CE CORPS


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> JULROU! SORS DE CE CORPS



Tu nous fais donc une telle allergie au mot "travailleur" ? 

Je te rappelle que je suis entrepreneur, et ça fait 10 ans que je dois me battre tous les jours pour que le libéralisme n'ait pas ma peau !


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi.
> Le libéralisme, c'est aussi offrir à tout un chacun le choix d'entreprendre.
> Après, que ça marche ou pas c'est autre chose...



Je ne vais pas me lancer dans le débat de néo, de l'ultra, du quoi du qu'est-ce, je risquerais de dire des grossièretés.
Mais ce que tu dis m'interpelle sur un mot. Offrir.
C'est quoi, en pratique, "offrir à tout un chacun le choix d'entreprendre" ?


----------



## fedo (27 Avril 2009)

> Le libéralisme ne consiste qu'à une chose : défendre la liberté.



je parlais du libéralisme économique, pas du libéralisme en tant que courant de pensée plus large.

le libéralisme économique = on laisse les marchés s'autoréguler le plus possible.
le marché financier l'a fait et il a fait faillite.

sans les renflouements des Etats, donc des interventions directes dans les acteurs du marché financier, énormément de banques auraient fait faillite.

en France, BNP et SocGen sûres, Natixis 100%.
Au Royaume Uni, RBS, Northern Rock etc...

perso je ne porte pas de jugement j'observe.
mais une chose est sûre, si on défend le libéralisme économique le plus large possible alors il aurait fallu laisser faire le marché, et les acteurs aventureux disparaître.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> mais une chose est sûre, si on défend le libéralisme économique le plus large possible alors il aurait fallu laisser faire le marché, et les acteurs aventureux disparaître.



Tout à fait.
Mais dans le cas des banques se pose le problèmes des clients...


----------



## fedo (27 Avril 2009)

> Mais dans le cas des banques se pose le problèmes des clients...


j'avoue que le je me pose la question suivante:

combien ça aurait coûté de garantir les comptes des clients et des entreprises dans les banques en danger de mort

combien par rapport au plan de sauvegarde?
mais le plan de sauvegarde a pour intérêt de maintenir les banques (des emplois par 10zaine de milliers), les comptes et de rapporter de l'argent à l'Etat in fine, car il leur prête l'argent.

alors la conclusion est la suivante.
si on avait laisser faire le marché (mourrir les banques aventureuses), ça nous aurait coûter plus cher en définitive que de sauver les banques.

mais ça n'est plus une logique de libéralisme économique, puisque le but est alors de ne pas affaiblir l'économie du pays (encore plus).


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> JULROU! SORS DE CE CORPS



J'ai rien dit là...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Avril 2009)

Dans le cas de la société générale, les actifs des clients ont été garantis.
Et avec toutes ces conneries, ils arrivent même encore à avoir de l'argent à distribuer aux actionnaires.

Bon, sinon, fab ? La réponse à ma question, tu l'as ? C'est quoi "offrir à chacun la liberté d'entreprendre ?". Ça se manifeste comment ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans le cas de la société générale, les actifs des clients ont été garantis.
> Et avec toutes ces conneries, ils arrivent même encore à avoir de l'argent à distribuer aux actionnaires.
> 
> Bon, sinon, fab ? La réponse à ma question, tu l'as ? C'est quoi "offrir à chacun la liberté d'entreprendre ?". Ça se manifeste comment ?



La réponse est dans la question.
Le système libéral te donne la possibilité de créer ta propre activité. Attention, je ne dis pas qu'elle te donne les moyens.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La réponse est dans la question.
> Le système libéral te donne la possibilité de créer ta propre activité. Attention, je ne dis pas qu'elle te donne les moyens.



Oui, certes. Mais le "système" libéral, ça n'existe pas, sauf en théorie.
Et cette théorie, celle qui comprend ce que l'on appelle le libéralisme néo-classique, ou encore celle que l'on recouvre des noms d'école de Lausanne, et aussi d'école de Vienne, pose un certain nombre de conditions à l'existence d'un "système" libéral.

Parmi lesquelles, en autres choses :
- l'absence totale de position monopolistique
- la parfaite information des consommateurs sur la décomposition des prix qui leur sont proposés.

En l'absence de ces deux conditions, les théoriciens du néo-classicisme économique l'ont largement démontré : il n'y a pas de libre-échange possible.
S'il n'y a pas de libre échange possible, il n'y a pas de libéralisme économique.
C'est marrant, mais je n'entend plus un seul tenant du libéralisme se ressourcer à ces paroles précieuses...

Lorsque tu dis "mettre à disposition de tout un chacun le choix d'entreprendre", tu te situes donc loin des néo-libéraux apparus depuis la version d'Hayek (la main invisible du marché régule les échanges, le rôle de l'Etat n'est que d'assurer la liberté et la sécurité, tout autre objectif rendant impossible la réalisation des deux premiers).
Mais mettre à disposition de tous le droit d'être un acteur du libéralisme, c'est construire une éducation qui permette à chacun de mesurer, de comparer, de s'informer, bref, d'être en capacité de comparer l'offre.
Et c'est ensuite construire un droit extrêmement coercitif pour empêcher les acteurs économiques de fausser le marché.
Entre autres choses.

On en est très loin. Très très loin.
Le système dans lequel on vit ne peut en aucun cas être décrit comme un "système libéral", au sens des fondateurs de ce courant théorique.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Avril 2009)

«Hasta la victoria, siempre.» Cest en reprenant le slogan de Che Guevara - «jusquà la victoire, toujours» - que Rafael Correa a célébré sa très probable réélection ce dimanche à la tête de lEquateur. Et ce, devant des centaines de ses partisans agitant les drapeaux verts près du siège de son parti à Quito.

 :love:


----------



## fedo (27 Avril 2009)

> C'est marrant, mais je n'entend plus un seul tenant du libéralisme se ressourcer à ces paroles précieuses...


j'observe la même chose...
sauf du côté de la commission européenne qui mène une bataille importante sur le front de la concurrence et de l'information sur les prix.



> la main invisible du marché régule les échanges


la main invisible a mis une sacré claque dans la figure à ceux qui voulaient noyer les créances risquées avec des créances plus saines.

pas de transparence, pas de libéralisme -> pas de paradis fiscaux, euh pardon, pas de centres financiers off shore:rose:


----------



## Chang (28 Avril 2009)

Et voila on se bouffe le nez a definir le "liberalisme", puisqu'il faut tout labelliser dans nos petites tetes. C'est plus facile de donner un nom au "Mal" commun ...

Dans le fond, on s'en fout de comment ca s'appel et ce que ca veut dire ... Delanoe, Rocard, ... c'est pas en definissant le liberalisme dans un bouquin qu'ils vont construire quelque chose.

Le liberalisme, la democratie, ca n'existe pas ... ce sont des concepts, des ideaux pour se palabrer. Des noms jetes en pature aux masses pour leur donner une reference a des textes de lois qui definissent leur espace de vie.

La sterilite du debat en France est affligeante ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Et voila on se bouffe le nez a definir le "liberalisme", puisqu'il faut tout labelliser dans nos petites tetes. C'est plus facile de donner un nom au "Mal" commun ...
> 
> Dans le fond, on s'en fout de comment ca s'appel et ce que ca veut dire ... Delanoe, Rocard, ... c'est pas en definissant le liberalisme dans un bouquin qu'ils vont construire quelque chose.
> 
> ...


En France, c'est très mal vu de se dire libéral même s'il y a plusieurs façons de l'être et que tous les libéraux ne trouvent pas les inégalités formidables. Par exemple, nous, au centre, nous sommes libéraux mais on lutte contre les inégalités.

D'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'à voir la réaction des socialistes quand Delanoé s'est dit libéral : ils ont poussé des cris d'effroi "Ah non ! Nous, on n'est pas libéraux ! On est socialistes !". C'était totalement hypocrite mais ça en dit long sur l'image du libéralisme dans notre beau pays.

Donc, de temps en temps, ça ne fait pas de mal de remettre les pendules à l'heure. Mais ça reste un éternel débat et on pourrait discuter de ça pendant des heures et des heures qu'on arriverait jamais à se mettre d'accord.

Alors, les choses étant dites, je pense qu'on passer à autre chose.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En France, c'est très mal vu de se dire libéral même s'il y a plusieurs façons de l'être et que tous les libéraux ne trouvent pas les inégalités formidables. Par exemple, nous, au centre, nous sommes libéraux mais on lutte contre les inégalités.
> 
> D'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'à voir la réaction des socialistes quand Delanoé s'est dit libéral : ils ont poussé des cris d'effroi "Ah non ! Nous, on n'est pas libéraux ! On est socialistes !". C'était totalement hypocrite mais ça en dit long sur l'image du libéralisme dans notre beau pays.
> 
> ...



Hep...
Faudrait peut-être pas confondre libéralisme économique et libéralisme social. Le vrai socialisme prône le libéralisme social, tout en rejetant le libéralisme économique. Au centre, vous prônez les deux, comme à droite...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hep...
> Faudrait peut-être pas confondre libéralisme économique et libéralisme social. Le vrai socialisme prône le libéralisme social, tout en rejetant le libéralisme économique. Au centre, vous prônez les deux, comme à droite...


Ma réponse à ton message est dans ce que j'ai écrit précédemment. Je n'ai rien à ajouter de plus.



Fin de la discussion (en ce qui me concerne).


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2009)

Grippe porcine et théorie du complot: c'est parti !

_La grippe porcine aurait ainsi été développée en laboratoire avant d'être diffusée délibéremment dans le monde, les gouvernements auraient mis en place une force secrète pour créer et diffuser un virus très virulent afin de limiter l'accroissement de la population mondiale.

Autres théories : le virus serait une tentative pour assassiner le président américain Barack Obama lors de sa visite, ou encore l'action d'une entreprise de relations publiques qui tenterait de promouvoir un nouveau vaccin_


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

C'est les chinois du FBI sans doutes.


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2009)

C'est spécial modo ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est spécial modo ?



c'est surtout pas nouveau  clique pour voir


----------



## fedo (28 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est les chinois du FBI sans doutes.



au Mexique ce sera plutôt la CIA et les estra térestes
voire les mythes de 2012


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est surtout pas nouveau  clique pour voir


Ahhhhhhh d'accord ! Rusé personnage !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2009)

L'UMP a accepté de payer 30.000 euros de *compensation* pour l'utilisation d'une chanson du groupe rock MGMT sans son accord lors de meetings politiques, a révélé mardi 28 avril France Info.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est les chinois du FBI sans doutes.



Qu'en pensent Jean-Marie Bigard et Marillon Cotillard, nos 2 médiatiques experts en complot ?


----------



## yvos (28 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Qu'en *pensent* Jean-Marie Bigard et Marillon Cotillard, nos 2 médiatiques experts en complot ?



ça me parait bien optimiste d'envisager une seconde qu'ils puissent penser quoi que ce soit 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> C'est les chinois du FBI sans doutes.



Des chinois..chinois...ou des chinois japonais?


je ->


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

L'OBJET LE PLUS LOINTAIN JAMAIS VU DANS L'UNIVERS


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2009)

Tiens, d'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais résolu ce petit problème : on nous annonce voir (donc capter la lumière émise par) un astre éloigné de 13 milliards d'années-lumière. Donc on voit en fait l'image de cet objet il y a 13 milliards d'années, c'est à dire quasiment à la naissance de l'univers. Or on nous en parle comme s'il nous était contemporain :rose: :rateau:

Voyez c'que j' veux dire ? Non ? :sick:  :casse:
C'est juste rhétorique ou bien ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

Non. C'est scientifique. 

La lumière a été émise il y a 13 milliards d'années mais il a fallu tout ce temps pour qu'elle parvienne jusqu'à nous.

C'est un peu comme un courrier que tu envoies par la Poste et qui arrive à son destinataire 100 ans après.


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2009)

C'est bien c' que j'disions, donc. On ne saura jamais à quoi ressemble vraiment l'astre actuel. Je sais pas si je vais pouvoir dormir cette nuit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est bien c' que j'disions, donc. On ne saura jamais à quoi ressemble vraiment l'astre actuel. Je sais pas si je vais pouvoir dormir cette nuit.



Mais si, on le sait ! L'astre actuel ressemble à un trou noir duquel plus aucune lumière ne s'échappe.

Toutefois, il reste une inconnue dans l'histoire, c'est la distance. En effet, elle calculée d'après la vitesse à laquelle l'astre en question s'éloigne de nous (vitesse calculée en fonction du décalage vers le rouge de son spectre lumineux par effet Doppler Fizeau, (le même effet qu'utilisent nos radars routiers pour extraire le pognon de nos poches), or il y a 13 milliards d'années, l'univers était beaucoup plus petit que maintenant, donc si cet objet à bien "explosé" il y a 13 milliards d'années, ça signifie, de deux choses l'une : soit que la vitesse de la lumière n'est pas constante dans l'absolu, mais qu'elle varie avec la taille de l'univers, soit que l'expansion de l'univers ne se fait pas dans les trois dimensions "topographiques" que nous percevons*, mais dans d'autres dimensions (ce qui revient d'ailleurs à peu près au même). Le problème, c'est que dans ces deux cas, il ne devrait pas y avoir de décalage vers le rouge constaté !

Bon, j'arrête là, on n'est pas dans le fil des E.T. ici, mais s'il y a un médecin physicien dans la salle pour m'expliquer ça &#8230; 

(*) Pour dire plus simple : que l'univers à toujours fait en taille le même nombre de Km, mais que c'est la taille du Km (et bien entendu de tous ses multiples et sous multiples) qui a varié.


----------



## rizoto (29 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, on le sait ! L'astre actuel ressemble à un trou noir duquel plus aucune lumière ne s'échappe.
> 
> Toutefois, il reste une inconnue dans l'histoire, c'est la distance. En effet, elle calculée d'après la vitesse à laquelle l'astre en question s'éloigne de nous (vitesse calculée en fonction du décalage vers le rouge de son spectre lumineux par effet Doppler Fizeau, (le même effet qu'utilisent nos radars routiers pour extraire le pognon de nos poches), or il y a 13 milliards d'années, l'univers était beaucoup plus petit que maintenant, donc si cet objet à bien "explosé" il y a 13 milliards d'années, ça signifie, de deux choses l'une : soit que la vitesse de la lumière n'est pas constante dans l'absolu, mais qu'elle varie avec la taille de l'univers, soit que l'expansion de l'univers ne se fait pas dans les trois dimensions "topographiques" que nous percevons*, mais dans d'autres dimensions (ce qui revient d'ailleurs à peu près au même). Le problème, c'est que dans ces deux cas, il ne devrait pas y avoir de décalage vers le rouge constaté !
> 
> ...



Tu commences fort la journee. C'est un physisicen qu'il te faut mais un astro-physicien ! Et un bon ....


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. C'est scientifique.
> 
> La lumière a été émise il y a 13 milliards d'années mais il a fallu tout ce temps pour qu'elle parvienne jusqu'à nous.
> 
> C'est un peu comme un courrier que tu envoies par la Poste et qui arrive à son destinataire 100 ans après.


 
Regarder les étoiles revient à regarder le passé. 

j'ai raté ma vocation ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Regarder les étoiles revient à regarder le passé.



Ok, mais bon, faut pas rêver, on n'y voit quand même pas tous les détails historiques non plus, hein !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Avril 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est bien c' que j'disions, donc. On ne saura jamais à quoi ressemble vraiment l'astre actuel.



Actuel ? Sur des échelles de ce genre, nos repères de temps à nous sont un peu relatifs...


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2009)

Ben, Albert, d'accord, tout est relatif, mais 13 milliards d'années, ça fait déjà pas mal, non ?


----------



## kuep (29 Avril 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben, Albert, d'accord, tout est relatif, mais 13 milliards d'années, ça fait déjà pas mal, non ?



C'est notre existence qui se résume à de la crotte


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Avril 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben, Albert, d'accord, tout est relatif, mais 13 milliards d'années, ça fait déjà pas mal, non ?





Ben, Bonobo, au final sur l'infini, qu'est ce qu'on en sait ? 
A ces échelles on peut pas envisager grand chose, a part des nuits blanches :sleep:


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, mais bon, faut pas rêver, on n'y voit quand même pas tous les détails historiques non plus, hein !


 
c'est sur qu'en moto on prend moins le temps d'observer les étoiles


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> c'est sur qu'en moto on prend moins le temps d'observer les étoiles



Ben oui, mais je ne vis pas toujours en moto, des fois, je me sers de mon téléscope aussi !


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2009)

G MINKIAITE...


G MANGAI D FARITA OLD EL PASO ES SE KE G PU CONTRACTAI LA GRIP A VIAIRE PORSINE ??

G ECOUTAI LOUISS MARIANO ES SE KE G PU CONTRACTAI LA GRIP A VIAIRE PORSINE ??

G MANGAI TOU LAI PEPITO ES SE KE G PU CONTRACTAI LA GRIP A VIAIRE PORSINE ??


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

*J*'ai mis un moment *P*our *T*out *K*omprendre&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2009)

pendant ce temps là Mackie s'inquiète toujours concernant la grippe à bières, et moi aussi du coup !


----------



## tatouille (29 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Grippe porcine et théorie du complot: c'est parti !
> 
> _La grippe porcine aurait ainsi été développée en laboratoire avant d'être diffusée délibéremment dans le monde, les gouvernements auraient mis en place une force secrète pour créer et diffuser un virus très virulent afin de limiter l'accroissement de la population mondiale.
> 
> Autres théories : le virus serait une tentative pour assassiner le président américain Barack Obama lors de sa visite, ou encore l'action d'une entreprise de relations publiques qui tenterait de promouvoir un nouveau vaccin_



April 28, 2009

 Dear Members of the XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Community:

No doubt you have been following the news about swine influenza and have heard that the World Health Organization has raised its pandemic alert level.  You should know that the university has long-standing emergency pandemic plans and is prepared to respond should the situation escalate.

We are monitoring developments and are working closely with the county public health department, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX's hospitals, and infectious disease faculty at the medical school. A campus-wide task force has convened to implement emergency plans as necessary.

We strongly urge students, faculty and staff to avoid travel to Mexico, the country hardest hit by the flu thus far. Please be aware that if you do travel to Mexico, you may not be allowed to return to the country, should travel restrictions be imposed, and could face other restrictions as the situation evolves.

The symptoms of swine flu are similar to those of regular flu, including fever, cough, sore throat, body aches, headache, chills and fatigue.  Anyone who is experiencing a fever above 100 degrees F (37.8 C) and a cough or sore throat and who has recently traveled in Mexico, southern California, southern Texas, or other areas with confirmed cases of swine flu--or who has recently had contact with someone who is ill and has traveled to those areas--should seek medical attention.  Swine flu can be treated with viral drugs to minimize symptoms, particularly within two days of onset.  Students should contact XXXXXXX Health Center at XXX-XXXX.  Faculty and staff should contact their primary-care physician.

Faculty and staff who experience symptoms should not come to work, and students with symptoms should avoid classes and events.  We know this is a busy time for everyone, but now more than ever, we need to consider the health of other community members.

If there is a confirmed swine flu outbreak on campus, we could be required to close most of our dorms and send as many students as possible home.  Although we do not anticipate having to do this, if it happened, we would ask instructors to explore ways to allow students to complete their spring classes online.  Faculty and students should be aware of this possibility and consider what they might do should it occur.

We hope everyone remembers and will follow these common sense measures, which can help diminish the spread of the flu virus:

-- Wash your hands with soap and water frequently or use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer.
-- Cover your nose and mouth with a tissue when you cough or sneeze, and throw the tissue in the trash after you use it.
-- Avoid touching your eyes, nose or mouth with your hands, since they pick up viruses from surfaces you touch.
-- Try to avoid close contact with sick people.

Please continue to check for XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-related information at http://www.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.edu/swineflu. University members are also encouraged to visit the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention website at http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu.

Sincerely,

XXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXX
Provost


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

:rose: Ma cochonne en signature vous pensez qu'elle pourrait être contagieuse


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> :rose: Ma cochonne en signature vous pensez qu'elle pourrait être contagieuse



Mais non, puisqu'en elle, tout est bon


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais non, puisqu'en elle, tout est bon



Et la première fois on utilise un condom


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2009)

Niet.


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Niet.



T'as lu l'article sur le sujet dans _Charlie_ d'il y a 15 jours ? Intéressant... 

Sinon, eux paraîtront libres. Courage, camarades...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Niet.





> elle aurait prêté son véhicule à plusieurs d'entre eux, contrôlés en octobre 2008.



Put1, ça dégénère sérieux, en sarkozie, va falloir que je vérifie, si jamais j'ai un jour prêté mon peigne ou donné l'heure à un des inculpés, je file à l'étranger :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2009)

Une photo énigmatique de Mme Sarkozy en nouvelle Shiva


----------



## boodou (30 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une photo énigmatique de Mme Sarkozy en nouvelle Shiva



Sympa au plumard


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une photo énigmatique de Mme Sarkozy en nouvelle Shiva



A ne pas rater en bas de l'article sur lequel tu renvoies.







A voir aussi la phrase sélectionnée dans la chronique quotidienne du monde : http://www.lemonde.fr/a-la-une/video/2009/05/01/crash-trash-et-coke_1187755_3208.html


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> A voir aussi la phrase sélectionnée dans la chronique quotidienne du monde : http://www.lemonde.fr/a-la-une/video/2009/05/01/crash-trash-et-coke_1187755_3208.html




Du même niveau qu'Albanel sur les logiciels gratuit


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Du même niveau qu'Albanel sur les logiciels gratuit



... et le parefeu dans OpenOffice ?


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mai 2009)

Sinon, ben l'application méconnue de l'iPhone, je la connaissais déjà...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Du même niveau qu'Albanel sur les logiciels gratuit



Oui. Pas peer que les conneries d'Albanel. 

OK, je sors.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2009)

A défaut de loups, les renards sont entrés dans Paris


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Niet.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Put1, ça dégénère sérieux, en sarkozie, va falloir que je vérifie, si jamais j'ai un jour prêté mon peigne ou donné l'heure à un des inculpés, je file à l'étranger :affraid:


Ça ira pour cette fois, circulez !...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Mai 2009)

Non, vous ne saurez pas si votre voisin est un violeur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Non, vous ne saurez pas si votre voisin est un violeur.



Ce qui est une bonne chose, car ça évitera à de "braves gens bien pensants" la tentation de se transformer en "meurtriers en réunion" en remettant la "loi de Lynch" au goût du jour


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2009)

Une galette-saucisse de plus de 2000 ans découverte lors de fouilles archéologiques à Rennes.

Elle est entourée d'une "variété antique de Sopalin" D), ce qui laisse penser qu'elle était déjà vendue à emporter. Pendant le festival des transmusicales de Condate, genre.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Une galette-saucisse de plus de 2000 ans découverte lors de fouilles archéologiques à Rennes.
> 
> Elle est entourée d'une "variété antique de Sopalin" D), ce qui laisse penser qu'elle était déjà vendue à emporter. Pendant le festival des transmusicales de Condate, genre.




non, rien..


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

Paranoïa ?!...


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Paranoïa ?!...



Pire, connerie...

Parce que bien sur que ceux qui veulent faire d..... un t.... (je mets des points de suspension, on ne sait jamais ) vont l'écrire en clair partout.
Mais peut-on demander à un procureur d'être plus intelligent qu'un député ?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Paranoïa ?!...



Pas tout pigé là :mouais:

1) le fait que l'appareil soit prêté par l'opérateur... en quoi cela légitimise t il le filtrage des sms ?

1bis) les sms sont filtrés  ?

2) il serait intéressant de connaitre la liste noire des mots à ne pas utiliser ... ça doit être amusant je pense ... 

3) vous voulez emmerder qqun ?  envoyez lui un sms avec les mots suivants:****.*****.***


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Pas tout pigé là :mouais:
> 
> 1) le fait que l'appareil soit prêté par l'opérateur... en quoi cela légitimise t il le filtrage des sms ?
> 
> ...



/mode Troll SNCF et retards ON

S'ils filtrent le mot train dans les sms, ils doivent avoir de belle surcharge serveurs...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> /mode Troll SNCF et retards ON
> 
> S'ils filtrent le mot train dans les sms, ils doivent avoir de belle surcharge serveurs...



Surtout si tu l'accole au mot "arrière"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> 1bis) les sms sont filtrés  ?



Non  Maître Eolas : Pour aller en garde à vue, t'as une solution ?


----------



## kuep (4 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non  Maître Eolas : Pour aller en garde à vue, t'as une solution ?



Les billets oui par contre, apparemment 

Edit : post périmé, occasion de se taire, tout ca..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Pire, connerie...
> 
> Parce que bien sur que ceux qui veulent faire d..... un t.... (je mets des points de suspension, on ne sait jamais ) vont l'écrire en clair partout.
> Mais peut-on demander à un procureur d'être plus intelligent qu'un député ?



Une belle connerie.

Et si on cherche la petite bête, on peut imaginer que le message concerne un train électrique.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mai 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Les billets oui par contre, apparemment
> 
> Edit : post périmé, occasion de se taire, tout ca..



rien pigé à ta remarque



gloup gloup a dit:


> Non  Maître Eolas : Pour aller en garde à vue, t'as une solution ?



lien marche pas
mais avec un peu de bon vouloir (kuep ), on trouve le billet très facilement... merci gloup

edit: lien re-marche ... sans doute un couac/MAJ sur son site ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

* Tester gratuitement la qualité de sa cocaïne*


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> * Tester gratuitement la qualité de sa cocaïne*



Zont raison, remarque, c'est utile  Pour les statistiques, histoire qu'on sache bien si c'est la drogue qui l'a tué, ou la poudre de détartrant WC avec laquelle on l'a coupée


----------



## duracel (5 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zont raison, remarque, c'est utile  Pour les statistiques, histoire qu'on sache bien si c'est la drogue qui l'a tué, ou la poudre de détartrant WC avec laquelle on l'a coupée


 
Dans ce cas, la poudre de détartrant WC sera interdite de vente, par une loi ad hoc.


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2009)

Merdralors, zut non, faudra nettoyer ses WC à la coke ? C'est beaucoup trop cher, beaucoup de ménages ne pourront pas se le permettre, résultats, l'hygiène belge sera en chute libre. Plein de maladies honteuses partout. L'horreur.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2009)

*1er Mai : des policiers en civil, faux manifestants, jouent la provocation*


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *1er Mai : des policiers en civil, faux manifestants, jouent la provocation*



Quelle déception, moi je croyais que c'était la Horde les responsables..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Nan, nous, même en civil, on nous reconnait tout de suite.
Ce n'est donc pas nous, pour une fois - excepté jp, bien sûr.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *1er Mai : des policiers en civil, faux manifestants, jouent la provocation*



MAM va-t-elle les obliger à défiler à visage découvert ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2009)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle. Comme quoi la crise n'a pas que des mauvais cotés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

C'était bien la peine que notre bon président leur fasse cadeau des recettes publicitaires du service public : ils ne savent même pas en profiter ces cons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'était bien la peine que notre bon président leur fasse cadeau des recettes publicitaires du service public : ils ne savent même pas en profiter ces cons.



En fait, il semblerait que les recettes publicitaires dont le petit Nicolas pensait faire cadeau à ses copains de chez Bouygues et du groupe M6, soient parties plutôt vers les chaînes de la TNT


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, il semblerait que les recettes publicitaires dont le petit Nicolas pensait faire cadeau à ses copains de chez Bouygues et du groupe M6, soient parties plutôt vers les chaînes de la TNT



Il semblerait effectivement. C'est dire si le petit Nicolas a merdé sur ce coup là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il semblerait effectivement. C'est dire si le petit Nicolas a merdé sur ce coup là.




Mais pas du tout ! 

La faute en revient sans contestation possible à tous ces "pauvres cons" de responsables publicitaires d'entreprises (sans doute soudoyés par ses adversaires politiques) qui ont décidés de ne pas suivre ses saines directives quant à leurs transferts de budgets publicitaires télévisuels


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il semblerait effectivement. C'est dire si le petit Nicolas a merdé sur ce coup là.



[mode 'cent sous dans l'bastringue']
Ce coup la seulement ?
[/mode]


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2009)

Coucou les gens, comme on dit en descendant de la montagne, merci de ne pas trop relancer le bastringue : les pianos ça supporte mal les chocs&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2009)

Oh le beau Lapsus !


			
				le nouvel obs a dit:
			
		

> *Le patrimoine en France de chefs d'Etat américains*
> NOUVELOBS.COM | 07.05.2009 | 07:18
> Les éditorialialistes commentent, jeudi 7 mai, l'accord donné par une juge pour enquêter sur des biens détenus en France par Omar Bongo Ondimba, Denis Sassou Nguesso et Teodoro Obiang Nguema.



Le lien vers l'article qui sera corrigé ou supprimé (ou pas)


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2009)

Sous le regard stupéfait des nageurs, une dizaine de *militantes féministes* ont enlevé le haut de leur maillot mercredi 6 mai au soir dans une piscine du centre de Paris. Par leur geste les militantes souhaitaient "dénoncer la différence de traitement entre hommes et femmes".

Une modératrice, Belge de surcroit, sur MacG ce n'est pas assez ! Mesdames vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2009)

Et n'oubliez pas les photos pour donner du poids à la revendication !!!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas les photos pour donner du poids à la revendication !!!  :love:


T'es pas à la cave ici


----------



## mado (7 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Une modératrice, Belge de surcroit, sur MacG ce n'est pas assez ! Mesdames vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire !





Pfff, beau me mettre à poil régulièrement jamais eu de propositions de benjamin !!


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, beau me mettre à poil régulièrement jamais eu de propositions de benjamin !!


Tu veux devenir modo mado :love:


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2009)

Wikipedia, source de référence pour les journaux du monde entier :

Voir ICI



			
				l'article en question a dit:
			
		

> *Fausse citation sur Wikipedia, journaux piégés*
> 
> "On pourrait dire que ma vie elle-même a été une musique de film. La musique était ma vie, la musique m'a donné la vie, et la musique est ce pourquoi je vais rester dans les mémoires longtemps après que je quitterai cette vie." "Quand je mourrai, il y aura une dernière valse jouant dans ma tête, que je pourrai seul entendre." Cette fausse citation attribuée à Maurice Jarre, ajoutée par un étudiant irlandais sur une page du site Internet Wikipedia, a été reprise par des dizaines de médias dans le monde, rapporte le quotidien Irish Times mercredi.
> 
> La citation sur le site encyclopédique avait été attribuée au compositeur français, mort en mars, par Shane Fitzgerald, un étudiant en sociologie et économie à l'University College de Dublin, âgé de 22 ans. Il a expliqué au quotidien irlandais avoir voulu faire une expérience dans le cadre de ses recherches sur la globalisation. Ces lignes ont été ajoutées peu après la mort de Maurice Jarre et sont ensuite apparues dans les nécrologies de journaux britanniques, dont The Guardian, The Independant, ou des journaux indiens et australiens.




Comme quoi il n'y a pas que les étudiants qui se contentent de recopier ce qu'il y a sur Nenette sans prendre le soin de vérifier, ou seulement de croiser les infos.

Affligeant :modo:


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2009)

Y'a pas assez de monde aux tribunaux...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Mai 2009)

Promis juré, ce n'est pas moi.  :hein:


----------



## Craquounette (8 Mai 2009)

Des dessins inconnus ou oubliés d'Hergé ressurgissent pour une vente aux enchères...

Honnêtement, vous posséderiez une planche d'Hergé, vous la vendriez ? Perso, je la garderais, non ? :hein:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2009)

Christiiiiiiiiiiiiine !... 




Craquounette a dit:


> Des dessins inconnus ou oubliés d'Hergé ressurgissent pour une vente aux enchères...
> 
> Honnêtement, vous posséderiez une planche d'Hergé, vous la vendriez ? Perso, je la garderais, non ? :hein:


À priori, oui...


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Honnêtement, vous posséderiez une planche d'Hergé, vous la vendriez ? Perso, je la garderais, non ? :hein:



pour mourir le plus riche du cimetiere ?  je préférai la vendre pour me payer une maison et assuré mon avenir 

sinon nous sommes tous originaire de Namibie


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> A défaut de loups, les renards sont entrés dans Paris




Leur avenir ressemblera-t-il au devenir de leurs cousins d'outre Manche ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2009)

Décidément...


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pour mourir le plus riche du cimetiere ?  je préfé*re*rai la vendre pour me payer une maison et assur*er* mon avenir


Matérialiste !... 
Pas question, pour moi, d'un rapport à l'argent... 
(au delà de la question "d'assurer" son avenir)
Juste d'avoir en main et de regarder, de nombreuses fois, un objet unique...
J'ai vu de nombreuses planches de dessinateurs différents, c'est un plaisir vraiment réel de pouvoir "disséquer" un original...
Regarder le coup de patte, voir les étapes successives, si il y a un crayonné qui apparaît encore en dessous de l'encrage, la façon d'encrer, les différences de crayons, feutres, pinceaux, etc...
Les mouvements de main qui apparaissent dans l'encrage, etc...
Se "nourrir" de ce que tu vois sur la feuille...
Je pourrais en parler de longues minutes, mais je suis pas sûr que tu arriverais à me "suivre"...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Mai 2009)

Victoire du plan de métro parlant au concours Lépine.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, beau me mettre à poil régulièrement jamais eu de propositions de benjamin !!



J'en ai fait pourtant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------




Craquounette a dit:


> Des dessins inconnus ou oubliés d'Hergé ressurgissent pour une vente aux enchères...
> 
> Honnêtement, vous posséderiez une planche d'Hergé, vous la vendriez ? Perso, je la garderais, non ? :hein:



Le mec qui dessine des yeux avec des trous et les dents avec une barre blanche ? Non merci


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Le mec qui dessine des yeux avec des trous et les dents avec une barre blanche ? Non merci


Dessine ce qu'il y a autour de ça, alors...
Les décors, aussi...


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Dessine ce qu'il y a autour de ça, alors...
> Les décors, aussi...



Strop facile


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Strop facile


Ben voyons...


----------



## fedo (10 Mai 2009)

le vilain délateur démasqué (et démissionnaire...)
bon maintenant si la télé s'allume sur TF1 vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire.


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le vilain délateur démasqué (et démissionnaire...)
> bon maintenant si la télé s'allume sur TF1 vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire.



Oui on regarde tous TF1 ...
Et surtout on dit oui ....
Je veux pas perdre mon boulot !! 

Sinon, quelques nouvelles de Lisbonne ...
http://www.rue89.com/2009/05/10/une-banlieue-portugaise-senflamme-apres-la-mort-dun-adolescent


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2009)

Au gnouf !... 


> Les infractions économiques et financières représentent l'unique bémol mis en évidence par le rapport, avec un taux d'élucidation en baisse, de 59,89 % à 51,52 % sur la même période.


----------



## boodou (12 Mai 2009)

Miam miam ! La pizza Mickey Mouse  :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

La Poste lance un carnet de timbres "chocolat" qui sent le cacao


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2009)

Des chiffres, toujours des chiffres...
Rapport Cotis...


----------



## silvio (13 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Des dessins inconnus ou oubliés d'Hergé ressurgissent pour une vente aux enchères...
> 
> Honnêtement, vous posséderiez une planche d'Hergé, vous la vendriez ? Perso, je la garderais, non ? :hein:



Je l'échange contre des originaux de Vuillemin pour décorer mes toilettes 
Ou des originaux de Pratt pour décorer mon yacht  
 Trop humaines les mouches !


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2009)

Les gérard du cinéma 2009

Richard Berry sacré "erreur de casting"
Deneuve et Cali, "désespoirs" de l'année
Gad Elmaleh récompensé comme "feignasse" pour "Coco"

Et bien sur Arielle Dombasle, à l'unanimité du jury, "Gérard de l'actrice qui bénéficie le mieux des réseaux de son mari"


----------



## fedo (13 Mai 2009)

mes préférés: 





> Le Gérard du "réalisateur ou de lacteur qui parle de son film comme si cétait le dernier Fellini alors que même toi tu fais mieux avec ton Nokia et trois copains bourrés" a été attribué à *Francis Huster* pour "Un Homme et son chien".





> "Gérard du réalisateur qui fait toujours le même film, mais en un peu moins bien à chaque fois" est allé à *Agnès Jaoui* pour "Parlez-moi de la pluie"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Ayé :sick:

Le premier cas belge de grippe mexicaine.


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ayé :sick:
> 
> Le premier cas belge de grippe mexicaine.



Les Belges... Tout est bon pour se faire remarquer !
Paul, a la prochaine AES, interdiction de lécher les barres de métro !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Les Belges... Tout est bon pour se faire remarquer !
> Paul, a la prochaine AES, interdiction de lécher les barres de métro !



Oh &#8230; Je ne suis pas certain que les rames de métro soient très sensibles au H1N1


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Les Belges... Tout est bon pour se faire remarquer !
> Paul, a la prochaine AES, interdiction de lécher les barres de métro !



Aux dernières nouvelles, il s'est reconverti dans le léchage de bars 

"Ma tante" a vendu aux enchères sa cave. Quelqu'un y a été faire ses courses ?


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2009)

Va-ton devoir brûler tous nos gadgets ?

http://www.liberation.fr/terre/0101567241-les-gadgets-electroniques-menacent-le-climat


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Va-ton devoir brûler tous nos gadgets ?



 Tépafou ? Déjà, le CO2 que ça coûte quand ils fonctionnent, mais si en plus, tu les brûles, ça va pas arranger les choses :affraid:

Bon, je l'ai rangé où, mon télécran ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2009)

Y'a pas d'raison qu'j'en profite pas !


D'ailleurs je pense que l'avocat à en sa possession une enveloppe dans la quelle il y a l'ultime testament de JM faisant de ce fils son légataire universel


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2009)

Le coup de la crise. Encore et toujours.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2009)

La crise a bon dos pour pas mal de monde. 

Tiens, les bugs constatés dans la mise à jour 10.5.7 de Leopard, c'est la faute à la crise aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tiens, les bugs constatés dans la mise à jour 10.5.7 de Leopard, c'est la faute à la crise aussi.




Mais noooon !  Tu confonds tout ! Ça, c'est la faute à Jipé (d'ailleurs, la crise &#8230; J'me d'mande &#8230; ) !


----------



## silvio (15 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais noooon !  Tu confonds tout ! Ça, c'est la faute à Jipé (d'ailleurs, la crise  J'me d'mande  ) !


Clair que ça peut être que de la faute à Jipé 
Mais nous on s'en fout parce que pour se remonter le moral, on a l'inénarrable Georges


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2009)

Annulation...


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mai 2009)

Couleur 3 disparaît des ondes françaises...


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Mai 2009)

Ah murde ! J'adorais mettre couleur 3 lorsque je remontais l'A7, une fois passé le péage de Vienne...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Mai 2009)

*[URL="http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/article/2009/05/15/des-portiques-de-detection-de-metaux-pourraient-etre-mis-en-place-a-l-entree-des-ecoles_1193777_3224.html]Les politiciens français disjonctent - en tout cas ça y ressemble[/URL]* :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mai 2009)

Pas bon ton lien le voici corrigé&#8230;

Les politiciens français disjonctent - en tout cas ça y ressemble


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas bon ton lien le voici corrigé&#8230;
> 
> Les politiciens français disjonctent - en tout cas ça y ressemble



Ça va être fun, ça : 


> "NOTE AUX ELEVES : On est prié de laisser à l'entrée sa règle métallique, sa boite de compas, ses cahiers à ressorts spirale ou à agrafes métalliques, ses stylo billes et stylo plumes, ses tailles crayons, ainsi que tous autres objets métalliques (boucles de ceintures ou pinces de bretelles, jeans ou pantalons, ou tous autres vêtements à fermeture à glissières métalliques, chaussures munies de fers, montres, chaînes, boucles d'oreilles et autres bijoux métalliques, etc etc)"



Et encore &#8230; Je vous parle pas des collèges et lycées techniques


----------



## boodou (15 Mai 2009)

Gare aux touffes poudrées


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Mai 2009)

C'est ce que j'aime bien chez ce Darcos, ce côté droite vraiment décomplexée qui se fout de ta gueule et dont l'unique but est de détruire le système d'enseignement tel qu'il est, en essayant de nous prouver, avec des quantités industrielles de mauvaise foi, que le système est mauvais.
Comme Sarkozy quand il ment et qu'il récidive en nous parlant du bouclier fiscal allemand qui, d'après lui, est gravé dans la constitution d'outre-rhin, contre tout démenti y compris de la chancellerie allemande.
Ben Darcos, il fait pareil.

En janvier, il essayait de faire passer des évaluations-bilan (oui, oui, bilan, en janvier), au cm2, avec des techniques grosses comme des cordes à n&#339;ud, en prenant tout le monde pour des cons.

Genre : on fait étudier aux gamins un texte de Maupassant que l'on fait passer pour un documentaire, sauf que tout y est subjectif et implicite. Maupassant est au programme des classes de quatrième, pas de cm2, et c'est pas pour rien...
C'est gros comme ficelle ? Mais non, pensez-donc.

D'ailleurs, on continue. On fait donc une dictée, et l'on choisit un nombre réduits de mots illustratifs d'une compétence prétendument acquise. Des groupes de quatre mots représentent donc une compétence. Si les quatre mots sont bien orthographiés, la compétence est acquise, et la note est 1. Si l'un des quatre mot n'est pas bien orthographié, la compétence n'est pas acquise. La note est 0. Tant pis pour les trois mots bien écrits. C'est 0 ou 1.
Binaire.
Un binaire qui, une fois compilé aux autres variables de l'évaluation, donnera un pourcentage. La bonne blague.
En d'autres termes, un gamin qui connait 75% des mots qui servent à l'évaluation peut avoir 0% de réussite, ou 75%. Tout dépend de la distribution des mots dans les groupes.
Ah oui, savoureux : tous les autres mots comptent pour du beurre.
Par exemple, dans "bordure de forêt", seul "forêt" est "évalué".
Le gamin qui écrit "en bord dur de forêt" à 1. 
Le gamin qui écrit "en bordure de forêt" a 1. 
Le gamin qui écrit "en bordure de foret" a 0. 
Le gamin qui écrit "en bor dur de foret" a 0.

Rigolo, non ? Comme ça, après, on peut dire que le niveau baisse.
Et que l'état de l'école est catastrophique.
Que toutes ces mesures à la noix, les renforcements d'horaires pour les populations les moins fortes scolairement, les nouvelles pédagogies, tout ça, c'est de la daube, regardez, ça marche pas.

À mon fils, qui est en CE1, Darcos veut faire passer des évaluations-bilans, aussi. C'est la première fois.

Par exemple, dans la compétence "écrire des mots simples", il aura à écrire_ jungle, nonchalant, lionne, combler, merveille, marsouin_. Que des mots simples. Il aura 8 ans dans un mois, mon fils. Je ne sais pas s'il sait écrire tout ces mots, mais je sais que si lui ne le sait pas, dans sa classe, les résultats ne vont pas être très bons.
Et puis des épreuves chronométrées (parce que c'est chronométré, et chronométré court), il n'en a jamais fait, mon fils. Et je ne vois pas pourquoi on le ferait chier comme ça à 8 ans. J'ai envie qu'il aime l'école, qu'il ne vive pas ça comme une compétition permanente, comme une machine à connaitre l'échec, ou même simplement comme un truc chiant et inutile. Comme ces évaluations à la con.
D'autant que le but palliatif de ces évaluations, c'est que, une fois qu'on aura dit que le système ne marche pas, et qu'il faut botter le cul de ces fainéants de profs, une fois qu'on aura dit ça, donc, et qu'on aura remplit les caisses de l'enseignement privé encore plus qu'actuellement, on pourra classer les établissements en fonction des moyennes obtenues dans chaque école primaire.
Comme ça, les mairies pourront organiser la carte scolaire... Et la bourgeoisie sera sure de ne pas se tromper. Elle emménagera toujours près des bonnes écoles, les autres verront s'agglutiner les pauvres, comme ça la ségrégation spatiale sera plus claire encore, et on perpétuera l'ordre social et économique. L'argent aux riches, et la misère aux pauvres. Chacun chez soi bien rangé.
PARCE QUE Y'EN A MARRE DE TOUS CES CREVE-LA-FAIM QUI SONT TROP CULTIVES ET QUI DU COUP VEULENT GAGNER DU POGNON. MERDE! 

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, Darcos, ce type qui ne sait pas faire une règle de trois et qui ne sait pas conjuguer un verbe en _ir au futur antérieur (comme le Grand Journal de Canal + nous en a fait la démonstration en direct il y a quelques semaines), Darcos, donc, je lui pisse à la raie, et surtout pas à l'arrêt.




PS: Si vous voulez voir les livrets d'évaluation, dites-le, je vous les filerais. Je ne vais pas les mettre en ligne, ça va faire monter l'audience du site...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Mai 2009)

Ça me rappelle cette réplique du film _La Folie des grandeurs_ avec Louis de Funès et Yves Montand.

Louis de Funès : « Les riches cest fait pour être très riche et les pauvres très pauvres. » :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est ce que j'aime bien chez ce Darcos, ce côté droite vraiment décomplexée qui se fout de ta gueule et dont l'unique but est de détruire le système d'enseignement tel qu'il est, en essayant de nous prouver, avec des quantités industrielles de mauvaise foi, que le système est mauvais.
> Comme Sarkozy quand il ment et qu'il récidive en nous parlant du bouclier fiscal allemand qui, d'après lui, est gravé dans la constitution d'outre-rhin, contre tout démenti y compris de la chancellerie allemande.
> Ben Darcos, il fait pareil.
> 
> ...



Au sujet des évaluations, il y a un article dans le Canard enchaîné (qui traite des magouilles sur les statistiques) expliquant que les livrets d'évalaution n'ont pas été faits de façon rigoureuse et qu'il suffira quand la présidentielle de 2012 de faire des livrets avec des épreuves plus faciles pour que Sarko puisse dire que grâce à sa politique le niveau a remonté.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Mai 2009)

Fallait pas le dire.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (18 Mai 2009)

Trois associations de consommateurs européennes saisissent la justice pour que les compagnies aériennes Easyjet, Ryanair, Air France, TAP et Brussels Airlines suppriment leurs "clauses abusives", notamment celle voulant que "les billets soient non remboursables et non cessibles", annonce lundi l'une d'elles, l'UFC-Que Choisir.

_« Les riches cest fait pour être très riches et les pauvres très pauvres. » _
Ces paroles de Louis de Funès dans la Folie des Grandeurs étaient aussi celles que Victor Hugo a fait dire au personnage de Don Salluste dans *Ruy Blas*  en 1838. 
Enfin, tout ça pour dire que cette petite phrase de plus de 150 ans parle encore  Un classique quoi ...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2009)

Tu dis çà parce que tu es pauvre


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (18 Mai 2009)

C'est parce-que je connais mes classiques


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2009)

Oui, mais quand on est riche, même si on connais ses classiques... le point de vue diffère


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (18 Mai 2009)

Mais c'est pas bientôt fini non ? 



Quatre femmes élues députées au Koweït


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2009)

Vous avez aimé Hadopi ?

Vous adorerez Loppsi 2


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous avez aimé Hadopi ?
> 
> Vous adorerez Loppsi 2


A vomir :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2009)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Mais c'est pas bientôt fini non ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quatre femmes élues députées au Koweït



Y vont faire comment, à la chambre des députés koweti ? Ils vont quand même pas laisser 4 femmes dans la même chambre que 46 hommes :affraid: Il y aura chambre à part, ou ils et elles siègeront en alternance ? 





Romuald a dit:


> Vous avez aimé Hadopi ?
> 
> Vous adorerez Loppsi 2



Là, on est en train de tourner doucement de Nabotléon à Starkoline  Il compte les ouvrir quand, ses camps de rééducation ?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2009)

Un Marseillais de 47 ans doit comparaître, mardi  19 mai, devant le tribunal de police de Marseille, accusé de _"tapage injurieux  diurne"_ pour avoir crié à deux reprises _"Sarkozy, je te vois !"_ alors qu'il  assistait à un contrôle d'identité un peu musclé à son goût.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un Marseillais de 47 ans doit comparaître, mardi  19 mai, devant le tribunal de police de Marseille, accusé de _"tapage injurieux  diurne"_ pour avoir crié à deux reprises _"Sarkozy, je te vois !"_ alors qu'il  assistait à un contrôle d'identité un peu musclé à son goût.



Le nom "Sarkozy" va bientôt devenir comme l'image d'un certain prophète : interdiction de le prononcer sous peine de procès !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

Faute d'accord avec EMI, Danger Mouse vend un CD vierge

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Un Marseillais de 47 ans doit comparaître, mardi  19 mai, devant le tribunal de police de Marseille, accusé de _"tapage injurieux  diurne"_ pour avoir crié à deux reprises _"Sarkozy, je te vois !"_ alors qu'il  assistait à un contrôle d'identité un peu musclé à son goût.



Maître Eolas : L'affaire du « Sarkozy je te vois »

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------

B. Obama va proposer aux Américains de rouler propre


----------



## sevensword7 (19 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous avez aimé Hadopi ?
> 
> Vous adorerez Loppsi 2



*PÉRICLÈS SAURA TOUT DE VOUS

Loppsi 2 est deja utilisé c'est une certitude 


*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous avez aimé Hadopi ?
> 
> Vous adorerez Loppsi 2





> En d'autres termes, l'Etat ne serait donc plus obligé de vérifier la _"légalité"_ des mouchards utilisés par ses services sur le Réseau. Dès lors, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les _"captations"_ informatiques et sonores, de quelque nature qu'elles soient. Le projet de loi Loppsi 2 reprend ce principe en le perfectionnant, puisqu'il permettrait _"sans le consentement des intéressés, d'accéder à des données informatiques, de les observer, les collecter, les enregistrer, les conserver et les transmettre, telles qu'elles s'affichent pour l'utilisateur ou telles qu'il les y introduit par saisie de caractère"_. C'est la légalisation des _"chevaux de Troie"_ (logiciels espions) chez l'internaute, pendant une durée de quatre mois, renouvelable une fois sur accord du juge.


C'est génial, non ? 

Une fois de plus, l'Etat, qui est censé faire respecter la loi, va s'asseoir dessus et adouber et blanchir des pratiques jusque là illégales (chevaux de Troie). 


:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2009)

Visite surprise du prince...



> Cinq lectrices de "Femme Actuelle" rencontraient Carla Bruni-Sarkozy dans ses appartements privés de l'Elysée pour une interview, quand, ô surprise, Nicolas Sarkozy, a débarqué pour saluer ces Dames.



[DM]x9bre7_nicolas-sarkozy-visite-surprise-a-f_news[/DM]

Lamentable et pathétique.

Ça me fait penser à cette affaire-là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Visite surprise du prince...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben quoi ? Notre couple royal présidentiel a une vie passionnante, non ?     



WebOliver a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à cette affaire-là.



Ca, dans le genre lamentable et pathétique, ça se pose effectivement. :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2009)

Je fais des investissements de merde, j'arnaque mes actionnaires...
Et les clients, p'têt aussi... 
Mais je bénéficie d'une aide de l'État...
Qui suis-je ?!... 

<---


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Lamentable et pathétique.



Ouais, tu vois... Il y a des jours où je souhaiterais presque être Suisse (pas longtemps non plus, faut pas déconner ), pour pouvoir rire de tout ça...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2009)

Testament Louis XVI...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

Si le PS essaie, pourquoi pas eux ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Mai 2009)

Légalisatiooon !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

"Moi je préfère que vous preniez 3000 mecs avec 1 gramme qu'un seul avec 3 kilos !"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> "Moi je préfère que vous preniez 3000 mecs avec 1 gramme qu'un seul avec 3 kilos !"




J'ai cru le remarquer... La semaine dernière on a été contrôlé pas super aimablement par 2 gros beaufs le jeudi devant le lycée, d'autres potes pareil une heure plus tard ; et le lendemain, juste après que je sois parti, les potes avec qui j'étais la veille se sont fait contrôler encore une fois...

2 contrôles en 2 jours devant un lycée ou y'a jamais eu de problèmes, ça me parait un peu abusé, et de lundi a mercredi on a vu des voitures de flics tout les jours... 

Mais bon, c'est vrai que rambouillet c'est un putain de ghetto..


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mai 2009)

Après le prof de Philo, les gamins.... 6 et 10 ans. Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais bon, c'est vrai que rambouillet c'est un putain de ghetto..



T'as rien compris, Tintin, les gros beaufs, ils ne vont pas faire de contrôles dans les ghettos, ils vont faire chier les d'jeuns là où ils peuvent le faire sans risques, les put'1 de ghettos sont réservés aux jeunes flics naïfs ayant la vocation, et encore toutes leurs illusions !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> "Moi je préfère que vous preniez 3000 mecs avec 1 gramme qu'un seul avec 3 kilos !"



Toute la réalité des faits est résumée dans cette interview très intéressante. Rien à voir avec la propagande avec laquelle notre cher gouvernement essaie de nous enfumer.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2009)

Après 'ne vous promenez pas près des voies ferrées ou vous vous retrouverez en garde à vue'
Après 'ne pretez pas votre voiture à vos amis ou vous vous retrouverez en garde à vue'
Après 'ne faites pas n'importe quelle blague via SMS ou vous vous retrouverez en garde à vue'

Voici 'ne faites pas de photos avec votre iphone ou vous vous retrouverez en garde à vue'


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

on va finir par ce retrouver en garde a vu parce que l'on a été terroriste dans tactical ops ou urban terror


----------



## fedo (21 Mai 2009)

> on va finir par ce retrouver en garde a vu parce que l'on a été terroriste dans tactical ops ou urban terror



avec tous les terroristes que j'ai buté dans Rainbow Six Vegas 2 je vais recevoir la légion d'honneur .


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on va finir par ce retrouver en garde a vu parce que l'on a été terroriste dans tactical ops ou urban terror



:affraid: Et dans Strike Force, ça compte aussi


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mai 2009)

*La gendarmerie avait promis / Qu'elle soutiendrait la patrie.
Mais ils n'ont pas manqué / Au son du canonnier

Oui je suis sans-culotte, moi / En dépit des amis du roi
Vivent les Marseillois / Les bretons et nos lois!

Oui nous nous souviendrons toujours / Des sans-culottes des faubourgs A leur santé buvons / Vive ces francs lurons! 

Dansons la carmagnole / Vive le son, vive le son
Dansons la carmagnole / Vive le son du canon!*


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Mai 2009)

Euhh bas tout de même, il faut nuancer, je suis personnellement l'heureux tributaire de deux nationalités dont l'une est un peur arabe sur les bords (enfin carrément en fait), ce qui fait que j'ai un nom bien marqué, eh bien, je peux vous dire que si les policiers, une fois mon passeport consulté me tutoient directement et me malmènent un peu (ne serait-ce que moralement), les gendarmes sont beaucoup plus pro et ne se permettent que très rarement un mot au dessus de l'autre. 
Ce qui était intéressant c'était aussi l'histoire des sans papiers, lors d'un renouvellement de passeport ("carte d'identité et ancien passeport à l'appui) il m'a été demandé si "j'étais sur d'être français". Notez que le "sûr" est intéressant....
Enfin pour dire la vérité les pires terreurs que j'ai vu c'est dans les préfectures, là on ne s'embarrasse même de la bienséance, nos bon fontionnaire sont directement face à des étrangers et actuellement, pour la préfecture, un étranger c'est un potentiel sans papier....


----------



## usurp (22 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Légalisatiooon !



Si jamais les *Etats-Unis s'y mettent*, est-ce que notre Sarko 1er suivra ? Pour du pognon ça ne m'étonnerai pas.

--Usurp--


----------



## Chang (22 Mai 2009)

usurp a dit:


> Si jamais les *Etats-Unis s'y mettent*, est-ce que notre Sarko 1er suivra ? Pour du pognon ça ne m'étonnerai pas.
> 
> --Usurp--



Marchera jamais ... la France est un des pays les plus conservateurs sur le sujet. Les polititques de tous bords ne veulent pas se prononcer sur le probleme et au vu de la politique policiere du Roi, ca m'etonnerait que la loi aille dans le sens Californien.

Quand je vous dis quils l'ont molle ... Pas un pour avoir un discours honnete la dessus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2009)

Une jeune fille de 18 ans vend sa virginité sur Internet... 10.000


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une jeune fille de 18 ans vend sa virginité sur Internet... 10.000



Que dire


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mai 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Que dire



 Trop cher?  Je sais pas, hein, je cherche.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Mai 2009)

Attends... Vierge à 18 ans ça sent l'arnaque quand même non ? :mouais:


----------



## boodou (22 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Attends... Vierge à 18 ans ça sent l'arnaque quand même non ? :mouais:



Bah non, c'est pas une petite chaudasse de Rambouillet voila tout ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Trop cher?  Je sais pas, hein, je cherche.



Nan. Ce qui est rare est cher.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Nan. Ce qui est rare est cher.



Et la bonne chère n'a pas de prix, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et la bonne chère n'a pas de prix, n'est-ce pas?



Tout à fait.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Récapitulatif...
(article sur plusieurs pages)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Récapitulatif...
> (article sur plusieurs pages)



C'est génial : on n'a aucune preuve solide de la culpabilité de Julien Coupat mais on le laisse quand même en prison et on rejette systématiquement ses demandes de mise en liberté.

Et il semble en plus qu'en haut-lieu on l'ait déjà condamné.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

En même temps, il n'y a plus eu de problèmes depuis, si?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En même temps, il n'y a plus eu de problèmes depuis, si?



Non, effectivement. Mais ça ne constitue pas une preuve en soi.


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Si la culpabilité d'un homme repose sur l'absence de problèmes depuis qu'on l'a enchristé, c'est un peu léger non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si la culpabilité d'un homme repose sur l'absence de problèmes depuis qu'on l'a enchristé, c'est un peu léger non ?



Je sais bien.
Je faisais juste un parallèle, c'est tout.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2009)

Si vous voulez son opinion à lui

Ne vous fiez pas au titre de l'article, complètement nul et sans rapport avec 90% du contenu. Lisez tout, c'est très interessant, même si je ne suis pas d'accord avec certaines de ses analyses, ça n'en reste pas moins passionant et révélateur.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

*La presse en colère à l'ouverture du musée Hergé de Louvain-la-Neuve*


Z'en rate pas une eux


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Si vous voulez son opinion à lui
> 
> Ne vous fiez pas au titre de l'article, complètement nul et sans rapport avec 90% du contenu. Lisez tout, c'est très interessant, même si je ne suis pas d'accord avec certaines de ses analyses, ça n'en reste pas moins passionant et révélateur.



Je suis en quasiment tout point d'accord avec son analyse


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Si vous voulez son opinion à lui
> 
> Ne vous fiez pas au titre de l'article, complètement nul et sans rapport avec 90% du contenu. Lisez tout, c'est très interessant, même si je ne suis pas d'accord avec certaines de ses analyses, ça n'en reste pas moins passionant et révélateur.





Bassman a dit:


> Je suis en quasiment tout point d'accord avec son analyse


Ce qui est juste chiant dans ce genre de texte; c'est la phraséologie de rigueur... 
Que ce soit du "côté" droit ou du "côté" gauche, il y a toujours une façon de parler et d'écrire...
"Irritante", parfois...


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Oui Titi. Cet espèce de besoin permanent d'utiliser des jolis mots&#8230;

Ceci dit, ça nous change de cet amas politique, qui, globalement ne sait plus s'exprimer de son côté (combien disent "y z'ont', et autres joyeusetés ?).


----------



## duracel (25 Mai 2009)

Bientôt la fin des congés maladie?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> combien disent "y z'ont', et autres joyeusetés ?



Genre : "Casse toi pauv'con" ? :rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Mai 2009)

A Villiers-le-Bel, la confiance entre policiers et jeunes n'est pas restaurée. Pas du tout.


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Bientôt la fin des congés maladie?



Frédéric Lefebvre... Un poème.



_Frédéric Lefebvre en a fait état lors de la conférence de presse hebdomadaire de son parti, précisant que l*es employeurs n'auront pas non plus le droit de demander cette adaptation*, afin d'éviter les pressions._
_*En revanche*, il prévoit tout de même que *l'employeur puisse "être incité à encourager le passage au télétravail" par une réduction sur les charges sociales"*. Cette réduction serait financée par la Sécurité sociale, qui devrait verser moins d'indemnités au travailleur concerné, puisqu'il serait alors payé par son entreprise._


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Bientôt la fin des congés maladie?





Amok a dit:


> Frédéric Lefebvre... Un poème.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, les malades, c'est fait. Les morts, maintenant, comment on va bien pouvoir faire pour les obliger à continuer à bosser ?


----------



## duracel (26 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, les malades, c'est fait. Les morts, maintenant, comment on va bien pouvoir faire pour les obliger à continuer à bosser ?


 
On va les mettre dans des unités méthanisation.
Vive la production après la mort.

Maintenant les enfants à naître, comment faire pour qu'il rapporte?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Bientôt la fin des congés maladie?



Si tu as moins de 70 ans, que tu travailles le dimanche chez toi en étant malade, tu cumules tous les avantages.


----------



## duracel (26 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si tu as moins de 70 ans, que tu travailles le dimanche chez toi en étant malade, tu cumules tous les avantages.


 

Le tout en heures supplémentaires.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Le tout en heures supplémentaires.



Cela va de soi.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2009)

duracel a dit:


> On va les mettre dans des unités méthanisation.
> Vive la production après la mort.
> 
> Maintenant les enfants à naître, comment faire pour qu'il rapporte?



Récuperer l'énergie dépensée à les faire ?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui Titi. Cet espèce de besoin permanent d'utiliser des jolis mots&#8230;
> 
> Ceci dit, ça nous change de cet amas politique, qui, globalement ne sait plus s'exprimer de son côté (combien disent "y z'ont', et autres joyeusetés ?).



Ou "_si y en a que ça les dérange d'augmenter les impôts..._©"


Ou encore... (seconde 17-18-19, le reste n'a pas d'importance... :love: :love: :love:   )

[DM]x3ew6x_sarkozy-chez-les-pecheurs-a-guilvin_news[/DM]​


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mai 2009)

Times Square joue la carte "le piéton roi".


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2009)

La mascarade est bientôt terminée. Plus que trois ans. 



> Plus grave encore,  beaucoup de spécialistes murmurent que la transformation du climat,  aggravée  ou non par lactivité humaine,  pourrait avoir, à court terme,  des conséquences mortelles  pour lespèce humaine   : Soit elle libérerait des bactéries contenues dans la toundra sibérienne, (  plus précisément  dans  la merzlota, terme russe pour définir le pergélisol, la partie gelée du sous-sol de la toundra ),   entrainant la formation de méthane  et sa transformation  partielle en protoxyde dazote,  ayant  beaucoup plus  dimpact sur le climat  que le gaz carbonique .  Soit  parce que cela  libérerait  directement des puits de méthane, (aujourdhui piégés dans des cristaux deau) qui se répandraient sur la planète en un nuage asphyxiant.  De ces hypothèses, beaucoup de savants parlent ; certains   ont mesuré la présence de ces bactéries  dans la mer de  Laptev, en Russie, au bord de locéan arctique.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Magnifique cette page attalienne.
Tout le bonhomme y est. Sa pose sur la photo, jusqu'à la signature trop top classe avec juste l'email, et quel email !
j@attali.com

Ah le point com, j'aime trop ça.
Au moins, on comprend tout de suite que le bonhomme n'est là que pour se vendre.
Génial.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> La mascarade est bientôt terminée. Plus que trois ans.





> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]On sait de façon certaine, qu  Apophis, un astéroïde d'environ 270 m de diamètre pour une masse de 27 millions de tonnes  pourrait croiser l'orbite de la Terre le 13 avril 2036.  Le choc  dégagerait une énergie de plus de 500 mégatonnes soit 35.0000 fois plus que la bombe larguée sur Hiroshima le 6 août 1945. Le risque  dune collision frontale est mince, (une chance sur 45 000, semble-t-il) mais le dommage serait immense. *Que fait-on pour se donner les moyens de  dévier ce monstre   ?  Presque rien,* sinon discourir sur une éventuel projet de traité international qui devrait bientôt etre soumis à lONU.



Comme si on pouvait faire quelque chose... :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Au moins, on comprend tout de suite que le bonhomme n'est là que pour se vendre.
> Génial.



Certes, certes, mon bon écrieur, il se vend, mais il n'est pas le seul, simplement, contrairement à beaucoup d'autres dans son domaine, il préfère, pour le faire, user de la publicité, plutôt que de la "réclame" ! 

Non, franchement, son discours me donne plus envie de l'acheter, lui, que l'abruti qu'on a acheté il y a deux ans 

Bon, ça ne signifie pas forcément qu'il vaut mieux que les autres, hein, juste que le packaging est plus attrayant, pour le reste, faudrait bien entendu le voir à l'&#339;uvre pour se faire une idée (mais j'ai du mal à croire qu'il puisse être pire que ce qu'on a, et je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit candidat au poste, en plus). 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Comme si on pouvait faire quelque chose... :love:  :love:



On peut, et plus on s'y prend tôt, plus c'est facile, une déviation minime de sa trajectoire imprimée suffisamment à l'avance suffirait pour qu'il passe au delà de l'orbite lunaire, mais six ou douze mois avant l'impact, là, il faudrait une très grosse déviation, et même avec les progrès de 2036, il n'est pas certain que nous en ayons les moyens !

Pour les bactéries du permafrost de la toundra, par contre, je suis un peu septique (pour des bactéries, antiseptique serait mieux, mais bon &#8230, en effet, il y a environ 500 000 ans, le niveau de la Méditérrannée était bien plus élevé que maintenant (à ce moment, ta maison de Terra Amata aurait été directement sur la plage, et la place Masséna, elle, eut été sous plus de 50 mètres d'eau), il n'y avait quasiment plus de glace aux pôles, plus du tout de pergelisol en Sibérie, et l'humanité, à l'époque, qui n'avait pas, et de très loin, les moyens dont nous disposons maintenant, a pourtant bien survécu, alors &#8230; :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (27 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme si on pouvait faire quelque chose... :love:  :love:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> On peut, et plus on s'y prend tôt, plus c'est facile, une déviation minime de sa trajectoire imprimée suffisamment à l'avance suffirait pour qu'il passe au delà de l'orbite lunaire, mais six ou douze mois avant l'impact, là, il faudrait une très grosse déviation, et même avec les progrès de 2036, il n'est pas certain que nous en ayons les moyens !



Pas d'inquiétude, comme dans armageddon, bruce et la NASA vont s'en charger 

A-27


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Pas d'inquiétude, comme dans armageddon, bruce et la NASA vont s'en charger
> 
> A-27



Bruce peut rester dans son piège de cristal, la méthode que la NASA utiliserait pour y parvenir n'impliquerait pas de présence humaine sur site (du moins si on attend pas le dernier moment)


----------



## rizoto (27 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bruce peut rester dans son piège de cristal, la méthode que la NASA utiliserait pour y parvenir n'impliquerait pas de présence humaine sur site (du moins si on attend pas le dernier moment)



T'as l'air bien au courant des méthodes de la NASA.  C'est courant comme intervention ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as l'air bien au courant des méthodes de la NASA.  C'est courant comme intervention ? :rateau:



Non, mais la méthode est éprouvée, au lieu de mettre des instruments de mesure dans la sonde qu'on envoie s'écraser sur une comète (bien plus petite, plus lointaine, et difficile à viser quApophis), on met une bonne grosse bombe thermo-nucléaire, dont l'explosion permettra la déviation minime de trajectoire nécessaire maintenant pour qu'Apophis passe loin de nous dans 25 ans !

Apophis le bien nommé, dans la mythologie égyptienne, c'était le serpent qui, chaque nuit, tentait d'empêcher Ra (le soleil) de se lever le matin suivant en le retenant prisonnier dans le monde souterrain !


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, certes, mon bon écrieur, il se vend, mais il n'est pas le seul, simplement, contrairement à beaucoup d'autres dans son domaine, il préfère, pour le faire, user de la publicité, plutôt que de la "réclame" !



Disons que l'intello qui s'achète un .com plutôt qu'un .net ou un .org ou que sais-je encore, ça me fait marrer.
Parce que les .com, c'est pour les boutiques. Pas pour les auteurs et les conseils régionaux ou les villes ou que sais-je encore.
Pour passer pour un con, y'a pas mieux.




> Non, franchement, son discours me donne plus envie de l'acheter, lui, que l'abruti qu'on a acheté il y a deux ans
> 
> Bon, ça ne signifie pas forcément qu'il vaut mieux que les autres, hein, juste que le packaging est plus attrayant, pour le reste, faudrait bien entendu le voir à l'uvre pour se faire une idée (mais j'ai du mal à croire qu'il puisse être pire que ce qu'on a, et je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit candidat au poste, en plus).




Oh non, il n'est pas candidat, il ne l'a jamais été. Attali aime la gloire et le pognon, pas les responsabilités. Son .com, il est rapport à sa soif de droit d'auteur. C'est le Marc Lévy de la pensée scientifique, le roi de l'essai à lire sur la plage.




> On peut, et plus on s'y prend tôt, plus c'est facile, une déviation minime de sa trajectoire imprimée suffisamment à l'avance suffirait pour qu'il passe au delà de l'orbite lunaire, mais six ou douze mois avant l'impact, là, il faudrait une très grosse déviation, et même avec les progrès de 2036, il n'est pas certain que nous en ayons les moyens !
> 
> Pour les bactéries du permafrost de la toundra, par contre, je suis un peu septique (pour des bactéries, antiseptique serait mieux, mais bon ), en effet, il y a environ 500 000 ans, le niveau de la Méditérrannée était bien plus élevé que maintenant (à ce moment, ta maison de Terra Amata aurait été directement sur la plage, et la place Masséna, elle, eut été sous plus de 50 mètres d'eau), il n'y avait quasiment plus de glace aux pôles, plus du tout de pergelisol en Sibérie, et l'humanité, à l'époque, qui n'avait pas, et de très loin, les moyens dont nous disposons maintenant, a pourtant bien survécu, alors  :mouais:



Elle a survécu, bien sûr, cornecul ! L'humanité ne pense qu'à niquer !
C'est juste que, à l'époque, l'espérance de vie est tombée de 35 à 12 ans ! 

De toutes façons, on s'en branle, PyongYang va nous rayer tout ça de la carte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> De toutes façons, on s'en branle, PyongYang va nous rayer tout ça de la carte.




Oui, je vois, un peu comme Saddam avant la première guerre du golfe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> De toutes façons, on s'en branle, PyongYang va nous rayer tout ça de la carte.



Pourtant, Kim Jong IL n'a pas une tête d'astéroïde.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Disons que l'intello qui s'achète un .com plutôt qu'un .net ou un .org ou que sais-je encore, ça me fait marrer.
> Parce que les .com, c'est pour les boutiques. Pas pour les auteurs et les conseils régionaux ou les villes ou que sais-je encore.
> Pour passer pour un con, y'a pas mieux.


 
Sans parler des .fr - ces franchouillards du net qu'on voulu faire branchouille en se faisant un site mais bon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourtant, Kim Jong IL n'a pas une tête d'astéroïde.



Certes... On dirait juste mon gland avec la coiffure d'Elvis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... On dirait juste mon gland avec la coiffure d'Elvis...



Et les lunettes de Derrick


----------



## rizoto (27 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourtant, Kim Jong IL n'a pas une tête d'astéroïde.



Sacre Kim kim, Il a toujours pas changer de chemise 



PonkHead a dit:


> Sans parler des .fr - ces franchouillards du net qu'on voulu faire branchouille en se faisant un site mais bon...



Il y quelques mois, j'ai voulu acheter un nom de domaine pour la famille. un pro l'avait deja fait. Voila que le nom de famille pointe sur un blog decrivant des accessoires vibrants pour adulte. J'adore ... les catho de la famille, moins


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sans parler des .fr - ces franchouillards du net qu'on voulu faire branchouille en se faisant un site mais bon...




Ne m'en parle pas ! Ils sont pire que ceux qui achètent des .org et des .net pour ne rien en faire !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ne m'en parle pas ! Ils sont pire que ceux qui achètent des .org et des .net pour ne rien en faire !



Comme ce branleur d'Ergu ? Qui d'ailleurs n'en branle pas une...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Ah non, ergu il a un .fr.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... On dirait juste mon gland avec la coiffure d'Elvis...



Et puis lui, il n'y a pas besoin d'aller chercher la NASA pour le faire dévier. Un grand coup de pied au cul suffit.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... On dirait juste mon gland avec la coiffure d'Elvis...


D'où l'expression "se polir le chinois"  :love:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais la méthode est éprouvée, au lieu de mettre des instruments de mesure dans la sonde qu'on envoie s'écraser sur une comète (bien plus petite, plus lointaine, et difficile à viser quApophis), on met une bonne grosse bombe thermo-nucléaire, dont l'explosion permettra la déviation minime de trajectoire nécessaire maintenant pour qu'Apophis passe loin de nous dans 25 ans !


Le plus marrant ca serait que la fusée pète au décollage. Ca nous ferait un joli feu d'artifice avant le bouquet final de l'astéroïde nous tombant sur la gueule (bah parce que du coup on l'aurait raté).


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

Cherche tondu sexy pour expérience Sox21.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Pour passer de tondu sexy à anonyme chevelu ? Plutôt crever !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le plus marrant ca serait que la fusée pète au décollage. Ca nous ferait un joili feu d'artifice avant le bouquet final de l'astéroïde nous tombant sur la gueule (bah parce que du coup on l'aurait raté).



Je voyais plutôt la fusée faire son office, l'astéroïde percuter le soleil et celui-ci nous inviter à jouer au barbeuc


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> l'astéroïde percuter le soleil


Ca par contre a mon avis ca aurait autant d'effet qu'un pet de mouche sur une toile cirée.


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'où l'expression "se polir le chinois"  :love:



Tu veux qu'il appel son zgeg "mon ptit Hu JinTao" ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pour passer de tondu sexy à anonyme chevelu ? Plutôt crever !



Il y aurait toujours moyen de se faire passer pour Iggy Pop


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

Sale temps pour un cambrioleur anglais 

Sinon,



iDuck a dit:


> Pourtant, Kim Jong IL n'a pas une tête d'astéroïde.
> 
> http://autone.files.wordpress.com/2006/10/kim_jong_il_smile.jpg



Pitêt pas, mais belle tronche d'extra-terrestre quand même, nan ? :rateau:

Çui là, si Duke Nukem le voit, il va lui faire sa fête 



Sinon, toujours en Angleterre ! Je sens que ça va plaire à certains, ça :mouais: 

Quelle bande de trouducs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, toujours en Angleterre ! Je sens que ça va plaire à certains, ça :mouais:
> 
> Quelle bande de trouducs


En même temps, c'était pratique quand on cherchait son chemin. 

"- Bonjour, je cherche la rue Trou du derrière.
- Vous voyez le type avec les fesses à l'air ?
- Oui.
- Et bien, c'est là.
- Merci."


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mai 2009)

Je t'aime. Moi non plus.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Se construire un ennemi, fin de la première leçon.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2009)

[DM]x9esvu_tu-es-un-terroriste-du-bist-terrori_news[/DM]​
via _Numerama_​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Oh et puis non, finalement je n'y vais pas (et puis si après les élections la commissaire n'est plus en place)


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cherche tondu sexy pour expérience Sox21.


Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiis !.... :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:








  


(très vite fait à l'arrache; pas le temps...
Mais fallait que je me "débarrasse" de l'image que j'avais en tête !....  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2009)

Quelle triplette  !


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> [DM]x9esvu_tu-es-un-terroriste-du-bist-terrori_news[/DM]​
> via _Numerama_​



Magnifique, webO.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2009)

En tout cas, ça y est, ils ont relaché Coupat, je viens de l'entendre au JT !


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mai 2009)

Quand la campagne entre en ville. 

_ou pourquoi les genevois traitent, avec un air dédaigneux et supérieur, Lausanne de campagnarde..._ _Teo _


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2009)

"Plantages", je suppose que c'est Suisse ?!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> "Plantages", je suppose que c'est Suisse ?!



Non, serbo-croate, face de poulpe.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mai 2009)

C'est tellement suisse que c'est même dans le dictionnaire "Le petit Larousse Illustré" (oui j'ai pris la version avec les images, c'est moins long à lire!). _et toc..._ 

Et pour ne pas flooder comme Monsieur_le_violet_qui_se_croit_tout_permis :
Empreintes digitales rendues illisibles suite à un traitement médicamenteux ou comment rester bloquer à la douane des U.S.A ....


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, serbo-croate, face de poulpe.


Hinhinhin...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Mai 2009)

Julien, le pied de grue, et les journalistes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> "Plantages", je suppose que c'est Suisse ?!



Déjà, ils ont le coucou, tu ne vas pas non plus leur attribuer Chateaubriand voire les jardins ouvriers !




tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin...



Modèle de ta plus belle photo récente ?


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Julien, le pied de grue, et les journalistes.



Ah non, moi j'étais chez moi cette aprem. :style:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin...



Actu pas vraiment amusante (enfin ça dépend pour qui...):

_Des membres d'un forum informatique disparaissent aussi subitement que mystérieusement. 
_


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Actu pas vraiment amusante (enfin ça dépend pour qui...):
> 
> _Des membres d'un forum informatique disparaissent aussi subitement que mystérieusement.
> _


Rhoooo !... 
Un futur collègue, quand même !...


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mai 2009)

On se tiendra compagnie mon p'tit tirhum


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> On se tiendra compagnie mon p'tit tirhum


Pas beaucoup de place, faudra se serrer... 




Ouuuuaaaiiiiiiiiis !!... :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas beaucoup de place, faudra se serrer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et amanimachin, il dit rien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

Faut dire que le SAV du pire FAI que nous ayons à vraiment fait fort, là 

Alors, actualité amusante, ou pas ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est tellement suisse que c'est même dans le dictionnaire "Le petit Larousse Illustré" (oui j'ai pris la version avec les images, c'est moins long à lire!). _et toc..._
> 
> Et pour ne pas flooder comme Monsieur_le_violet_qui_se_croit_tout_permis :
> Empreintes digitales rendues illisibles suite à un traitement médicamenteux ou comment rester bloquer à la douane des U.S.A ....




Et ca : "Son *inconvéniant* réside dans ses effets secondaires", c'est helvète ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et *ca* : "Son *inconvéniant* réside dans ses effets secondaires", c'est helvète ?!




Répète après moi : placée devant les voyelles "A", "O" et "U", il faut mettre une cédille à la lettre "C" pour produire le son "SE" 

Tu noteras que j'ai renoncé à la réplique un peu téléphonée "non, c'est belge, tu peux fumer"


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et ca : "Son *inconvéniant* réside dans ses effets secondaires", c'est helvète ?!


Poulpe, poulpe...
Poulpe : Le mot poulpe vient du grec _polypos_, qui signifie plusieurs pieds.
Ces animaux se caractérisent par leurs huit tentacules (ou bras) &#8212; pouvant comporter chacun jusqu'à plus de 200 ventouses &#8212; et leur relative intelligence, la seconde du monde aquatique après celle des dauphins.
Blablabla...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poulpe, poulpe...
> Poulpe : Le mot poulpe vient du grec _polypos_, qui signifie plusieurs pieds.



Doit-on comprendre par là que toi, simple membre, tu suggère que le super-modo de MacGe s'y prend, non pas comme un, mais comme plusieurs pieds ? :mouais:

La démarche est plutôt intéressante, et ses suites pourraient même donner lieu à d'amusantes péripéties 

Va falloir que je pense à renouveler mon stock d'huile à jeter sur le feu, moi !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> et leur relative intelligence



Intelligence relative, plutôt. Non?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La démarche est plutôt intéressante, et ses suites pourraient même donner lieu à d'amusantes péripéties



Il faut dire que l'usage des ventouses offre de multiples possibilités


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Doit-on comprendre par là que toi, simple membre, tu suggère que le super-modo de MacGe s'y prend, non pas comme un, mais comme plusieurs pieds ? :mouais:
> 
> La démarche est plutôt intéressante, et ses suites pourraient même donner lieu à d'amusantes péripéties
> 
> Va falloir que je pense à renouveler mon stock d'huile à jeter sur le feu, moi !


Je vous laisse extrapoler :



WebOliver a dit:


> Intelligence relative, plutôt. Non?





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut dire que l'usage des ventouses offre de multiples possibilités


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2009)

Une analyse subtile d'une info postée ici

Peut-il vraiment être aussi tordu ou a-t-il de bon conseillers ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Une analyse subtile d'une info postée ici
> 
> Peut-il vraiment être aussi tordu ou a-t-il de bon conseillers ?


C'est surtout un communicant...
Ses lâchers de "bombes" réguliers...
Ne sont que des "fumigènes" ?!...
Pendant que "tout le monde" pousse des cris d'orfraies et fait de "l'anti"...
"On" ne fait pas de contre proposition constructive...
Et il ferre donc à chaque fois...

Tout va bien, Madame la Marquise...


----------



## yvos (29 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Une analyse subtile d'une info postée ici
> 
> Peut-il vraiment être aussi tordu ou a-t-il de bon conseillers ?




C'est le bull-dog de service qui a une fonction bien précise depuis bien longtemps maintenant et il joue son rôle jusqu'au bout : donner des signaux sur la radicalité du gouvernement/de l'UMP (si certains en doutaient encore  ). C'est fait pour rassurer un certain électorat, donner du grain à moudre à tout le monde...si ça passe, c'est banco pour le gouvermenent, si ne passe pas, c'est banco aussi puisqu'il est bien catalogué comme le violent-pas-forcément-crédible de service duquel on peut facilement se désolidariser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Peut-il vraiment être aussi tordu ou a-t-il de bon conseillers ?



Je ne vois pas comment vous pouvez donner une quelconque crédibilité aux dire de quelqu'un qui tente vainement de se coiffer comme JPMiss  


:love:


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Une analyse subtile d'une info postée ici
> 
> Peut-il vraiment être aussi tordu ou a-t-il de bon conseillers ?



On peut également envisager le fait qu'il se sente totalement décomplexé dans l'environnement actuel et qu'il se soit levé le matin en se disant "putain, j'ai une idée de génie, ca va faire plaisir au boss". Du coup, tout émoustillé, il dépose son amendement dans la foulée. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, sur ce coup là, je n'arrive pas à envisager le truc réfléchi, largué en vol pour détourner l'attention. J'imagine juste l'énorme connerie du sous-fifre qui veut se faire remarquer, comme le forwardeur de mail à TF1 de Bécassine, comme les flics qui débarquent à 6 pour arrêter un gamin soupçonné (à tort) d'avoir volé un vélo.
Il règne comme un vent de joie et de liberté pour tous les mous du bulbe en ce moment. Ce doit être l'été qui approche, les jupes qui racourcissent. D'un autre côté, vu ce qu'il y a en face, ils auraient tort de se gener...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, vu ce qu'il y a en face, ils auraient tort de se gener...



Attends, une nonne sous ecstasy et Mauroy en jupe, ça fait envie quand même :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Attends, une nonne sous ecstasy et Mauroy en jupe, ça fait envie quand même :rateau:



C'était quand même un beau foutage de gueule, leur petite balade main dans la main.
A droite, à gauche, en haut, en bas, ils nous prennent vraiment de plus en plus pour des abrutis. Vous me direz : c'est pas nouveau. Soit. Mais là, ce qu'on peut leur reprocher, c'est de ne même pas faire l'effort de paraitre crédible, et d'imaginer qu'on va mordre à l'hameçon.

Tout cela est vraiment pitoyable.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2009)

Poil au râble...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est le bull-dog de service qui a une fonction bien précise depuis bien longtemps maintenant et il joue son rôle jusqu'au bout : donner des signaux sur la radicalité du gouvernement/de l'UMP (si certains en doutaient encore  ). C'est fait pour rassurer un certain électorat, donner du grain à moudre à tout le monde...si ça passe, c'est banco pour le gouvermenent, si ne passe pas, c'est banco aussi puisqu'il est bien catalogué comme le violent-pas-forcément-crédible de service duquel on peut facilement se désolidariser.



Et dans le genre "y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien en période électorale", il y aussi les idées à la con balancées par Darcos pour lutter contre la violence en milieu scolaire, lui qui voulait coller des portiques à l'entrée des écoles. Il faut 20 secondes par personne passée par ces portiques. Pour un établissement de 600 élèves, il faudrait 3h20. Ca ferait des sacrées journées aux élèves. 
On pourrait ajouter aussi les récentes déclarations de notre cher président, "Chouchou" pour les intimes, qui nous a ressorti son discours de ministre de l'intérieur sur les cages d'escaliers et le reste qu'à l'époque il voulait nettoyer au Karcher.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et dans le genre "y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien en période électorale", il y aussi les idées à la con balancées par Darcos pour lutter contre la violence en milieu scolaire, lui qui voulait coller des portiques à l'entrée des écoles. Il faut 20 secondes par personne passée par ces portiques. Pour un établissement de 600 élèves, il faudrait 3h20. Ca ferait des sacrées journées aux élèves.
> .



Ca fit longtemps que t'as pas été au lycée... 
Moi j'en connais pas un seul qui n'a qu'une seule porte ni un seul où tous les élèves commencent à la même heure


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca fit longtemps que t'as pas été au lycée...
> Moi j'en connais pas un seul qui n'a qu'une seule porte ni un seul où tous les élèves commencent à la même heure


 
Et puis, pas question de les contrôler tous.
Que les basanés.
A capuche.

Ca restreint.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca fit longtemps que t'as pas été au lycée...
> Moi j'en connais pas un seul qui n'a qu'une seule porte ni un seul où tous les élèves commencent à la même heure



Non, c'est sûr. :rateau:

Mais même sans ça, avec les montres, les compas et le reste, il n'a pas fini de biper le portique. Enfin bon, Sarko n'a pas d'après ce que j'ai entendu ce matin retenu cette idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, pas question de les contrôler tous.
> Que les basanés.
> A capuche.
> 
> Ca restreint.



Oh oui, dans le lycée qu'ont fréquenté mes deux fils, ça permettait facile d'éviter de contrôler 200 élèves  sur les 3800


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sarko n'a pas d'après ce que j'ai entendu ce matin retenu cette idée.


 
Nicolas Sarkozy ne retient guère ses idées, il les énonce à peine formulées, en fait faire un projet de loi vite-fait et passe aussitôt à la suivante.

Il fait de la politique comme Luc Besson des scénarios, en somme.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Le cadavre de Rosa Luxemburg aurait été retrouvé dans un hôpital.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

'tain C0rentin, après le fil nécrologique où un post sur deux est de toi, voilà que tu nous déterre des cadavres !

Tu ne ferais pas comme une fixette sur la mort, dis ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain C0rentin, après le fil nécrologique où un post sur deux est de toi, voilà que tu nous déterre des cadavres !
> 
> Tu ne ferais pas comme une fixette sur la mort, dis ?



pour "compenser"...

Kit main libre !...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Allez plus joyeusement et dans un sport que j'adore : Les Los Angeles Lakers se sont qualifiés vendredi pour la finale NBA.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mai 2009)

Et surtout, surtout... l'ASM s'est qualifié pour la finale du championnat de France de Rugby... :love: :love: :love:
:bebe:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mai 2009)

L'affaire Tarnac se dégonfle. Une comparaison intéressante.

Et puis. Bravo à l'ASM !! :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mai 2009)

Ta fac est bloquée ? Pas grave, ton mari t'attends au bled.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

Bis repetita.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bis repetita.



Le prochain, c'est garde à vue de 96 heures pour "association de malfaiteurs à visées terroristes", et c'est pas les gendarmes, qui iront le cueillir à la maternelle, mais la DST ! 

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2009)

Effectivement, cette affaire n'aurait pas dû sortir de la cour de l'école et son règlement dépendait des enseignants et du directeur de l'école. 

Mais une plainte a été déposée et il ne semble pas au premier abord que le dépôt de cette plainte soit justifiée.

Et si tous les gosses qui se bagarrent dans la cour de l'école devaient finir chez les flics, dans celle où je travaille j'en connais qui y seraient souvent.


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2009)

> Un avion d'Air France avec 215 passagers à bord disparaît des écrans radars au large du Brésil



plus d'info dans quelques minutes !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Juin 2009)

Déjà un peu plus par ici. A mon avis, il s'est déjà crashé. Un air france c'est assez rare...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Déjà un peu plus par ici. A mon avis, il s'est déjà crashé. Un air france c'est assez rare...



ils ont une liste "assez longue" au hasard c'est 10 dernières années un Concorde et un A340 au tapis 

edit : le groupe air france a la plus grosse flotte d'avion commerciaux gros porteur transportant des passagers, mais est 2 em en gros porteur pur (derrière fedex)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Juin 2009)

Ce qui est assez amusant siffle, c'est que tous les grands sites d'info reprennent tous la dépêche de l'AFP. Bande de flemmards.


----------



## Chang (1 Juin 2009)

Je prends l'avion dans quelques heures, ca rassure toujours ...

Sinon, je me dis que pour une fois, les consignes d'amerissages ont du servir mais je suis persuade que y'a deux ou trois passagers au fond, pres du radiateur, qui n'ecoutaient pas ...  ...

Enfin la, pour un Hong Kong - Paris, je ne vois pas en quoi ces consignes d'amerissages peuvent etre utiles puisqu'on evite toutes les mers interieures ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Enfin la, pour un Hong Kong - Paris, je ne vois pas en quoi ces consignes d'amerissages peuvent etre utiles puisqu'on evite toutes les mers interieures ...



Peut toujours y avoir un amerrissage forcé dans l'Himalaya


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juin 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je prends l'avion dans quelques heures, ca rassure toujours ...
> 
> Sinon, je me dis que pour une fois, les consignes d'amerissages ont du servir mais je suis persuade que y'a deux ou trois passagers au fond, pres du radiateur, qui n'ecoutaient pas ...  ...
> 
> Enfin la, pour un Hong Kong - Paris, je ne vois pas en quoi ces consignes d'amerissages peuvent etre utiles puisqu'on evite toutes les mers interieures ...



On peut amerrir (tiens, la correction d'orthographe m'impose les 2 "r") sur un lac, dans un fleuve...
Pour le fleuve, il y a un exemple récent, me semble-t-il...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> plus d'info dans quelques minutes !



Cette fois encore, il y a eu les miraculés de service : un professeur de médecine et sa femme qui avaient écourté leur séjour au Brésil et avaient fait des pieds et des mains pour prendre ce vol, faisant même intervenir leur ami consul auprès d'Air France mais sans succès.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2009)

Ils ont passés dans un autre espace temps genre "Nimitz" ou "Minuit 2" de Stephen King

C'est la seule explication plausible


----------



## Chang (2 Juin 2009)

C'est bon, meme pas eu besoin de faire un amerrissage sur l'Himalaya ...  ...


----------



## fedo (2 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ils ont passés dans un autre espace temps genre "Nimitz" ou "Minuit 2" de Stephen King
> 
> C'est la seule explication plausible



non. des turbulences causées par un aéronef à des vitesses supersoniques ou hypersoniques vous mettent n'importent quels aéronefs par terre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> non. des turbulences causées par un aéronef à des vitesses supersoniques ou hypersoniques vous mettent n'importent quels aéronefs par terre.



Oui, mais non, là, il volait vers 10 000 m, une chute de 10 Km, ça laisse largement le temps de balancer un "mayday" sur les ondes !

Une hypothèse qui, si elle s'avérait exacte indiquerait un comble de malchance : une collision, mais pas avec un autre avion, avec une météorite ! À cette altitude, une météorite de quelques dizaines de kilos n'est pas encore entièrement désintégrée par les frottements atmosphériques, et la dépressurisation catastrophique qu'elle provoquerait en percutant la carlingue d'un avion provoquerait sa désintégration en vol instantanément, ça expliquerait le silence radio complet, l'équipage n'aurait même pas eu le temps de lancer le moindre S.O.S.

Bien sûr, les probabilités pour qu'une météorite croise la route d'un avion sont extrêmement faibles, mais pas mal d'événements à probabilité aussi faible sont déjà survenus, alors


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais non, là, il volait vers 10 000 m, une chute de 10 Km, ça laisse largement le temps de balancer un "mayday" sur les ondes !
> 
> Une hypothèse qui, si elle s'avérait exacte indiquerait un comble de malchance : une collision, mais pas avec un autre avion, avec une météorite ! À cette altitude, une météorite de quelques dizaines de kilos n'est pas encore entièrement désintégrée par les frottements atmosphériques, et la dépressurisation catastrophique qu'elle provoquerait en percutant la carlingue d'un avion provoquerait sa désintégration en vol instantanément, ça expliquerait le silence radio complet, l'équipage n'aurait même pas eu le temps de lancer le moindre S.O.S.
> 
> Bien sûr, les probabilités pour qu'une météorite croise la route d'un avion sont extrêmement faibles, mais pas mal d'événements à probabilité aussi faible sont déjà survenus, alors


 
Ouais, ben avec ce genre de théorie farfelue, c'est pas demain la veille que Bruce Willis cessera d'être emmerdé sur son lieu de vacances par tout un tas de pécores voulant absolument prendre le même avion que lui pour qu'il les sauve éventuellement...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Juin 2009)

Des débris de l'A 330 retrouvés.


----------



## Berthold (2 Juin 2009)

Monsanto s'en prend enfin une belle&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juin 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Monsanto s'en prend enfin une belle



*CHAMPAAAAGNE!!!*


  

:bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *CHAMPAAAAGNE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais pas ça, malheureux, après tu vas éparpiller un gène de résistance, et le champagne n'aura plus aucun effet sur tes descendants, on sera obligé de les saouler à la main ! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Monsanto s'en prend enfin une belle



Enfin une bonne nouvelle !!!!!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Monsanto s'en prend enfin une belle



Momentanément, oui, mais dès que cette "faille" sera résolue par les généticiens, leur maïs sera encore plus dangereux. La plus belle qu'ils devraient se prendre, ça serait un procès dans la gueule.

---

Pour une fois qu'on nous consulte !


----------



## fedo (3 Juin 2009)

Plus de vacances sur la mer pour Richard Virenque.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Plus de vacances sur la mer pour Richard Virenque.



héhé

et depuis, tous les poissons de la région se prennent pour des exocets 

je sors >>>>


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Plus de vacances sur la mer pour Richard Virenque.





> Selon les premiers témoignages des marins, le feu se serait propagé très vite, après avoir éclaté dans le compartiment des moteurs.


Il a fait pipi dans les réservoirs et les moteurs n'ont pas tenu ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

*Deux tiers des sites web censurés en Australie nont aucun rapport avec la pédophilie*


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2009)

Bush / Obama, c'est du pareil au même, selon BenLaden. 

Et 2000 messages, 2000 ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Deux tiers des sites web censurés en Australie nont aucun rapport avec la pédophilie*



Voilà ce qui nous attend. Au moins on pourra pas faire nos surpris


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Plus de vacances sur la mer pour Richard Virenque.



Tous les plongeurs vous le diront : les épaves , y a pas mieux... Merci Riri


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Momentanément, oui, mais dès que cette "faille" sera résolue par les généticiens, leur maïs sera encore plus dangereux. La plus belle qu'ils devraient se prendre, ça serait un procès dans la gueule.


Bof vu le nombre d'avocats que dis-je, de cabinets d'avocats embauchés à plein temps par ce genre de mafia, faut pas se faire d'illusion


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2009)

Elle était belle la voix cette avocate, lisant cette lettre ce matin sur France Inter.
Juste, posée, grave.


----------



## rizoto (4 Juin 2009)

*Un couple de manchots gays adopte un petit avec succès*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Jean Paul II pourrait être béatifié dès cette année.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Elle était belle la voix cette avocate, lisant cette lettre ce matin sur France Inter.
> Juste, posée, grave.



Le traitement des accusés souffrant de maladies mentales est un vrai problème. Et la place de M.O. était effectivement dans un hôpital.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le traitement des accusés souffrant de maladies mentales est un vrai problème. Et la place de M.O. était effectivement dans un hôpital.



Certes, mais la décision était-elle si facile à prendre que semble le penser son avocate ? Peut-être, mais pas certain, et juges et procureurs se sont déjà faits vilipender pour avoir placer en établissement hospitalier des prisonniers jugés irresponsables, qui ont profité de la moindre sécurité de ces établissements pour s'évader et faire de nouvelles victimes. Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide.

Je pense que pour porter un jugement définitif sur ce qui a été fait ou ne l'a pas été, il faudrait disposer d'autres éléments, et notamment du point de vue de l'accusation et du parquet sur ce dossier avant de jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain, se contenter d'un seul son de cloche n'est jamais bon pour se faire une opinion valable !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais la décision était-elle si facile à prendre que semble le penser son avocate ? Peut-être, mais pas certain, et juges et procureurs se sont déjà faits vilipender pour avoir placer en établissement hospitalier des prisonniers jugés irresponsables, qui ont profité de la moindre sécurité de ces établissements pour s'évader et faire de nouvelles victimes. Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide.
> 
> Je pense que pour porter un jugement définitif sur ce qui a été fait ou ne l'a pas été, il faudrait disposer d'autres éléments, et notamment du point de vue de l'accusation et du parquet sur ce dossier avant de jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain, se contenter d'un seul son de cloche n'est jamais bon pour se faire une opinion valable !



Le problème n'est peut-être pas tant la décision prise dans cette affaire que le fonctionnement global du système judiciaire.

Quant aux évasions d'un établissement psychiatrique, je connais bien le problème car j'habite à environ 300 mètres d'une des 4 UMD qui existent en France. Et de ce lieu pourtant aussi bien gardé qu'une prison, il arrive parfois que des malades s'échappent.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

*La SNCB lance un billet sans papier 	*




> Concrètement, l'usager peut désormais acheter un titre de transport sur le site de la SNCB et l'envoyer automatiquement sur sa carte d'identité électronique, sans devoir l'imprimer. Lors de son voyage, l'usager présente sa carte d'identité à l'accompagnateur de train qui la scanne et lit automatiquement le billet acheté sous forme électronique.



Ah tiens, elle ne sert pas qu'à s'identifier sur le net cette carte d'identité électronique. Bien ça.


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais la décision était-elle si facile à prendre que semble le penser son avocate ? Peut-être, mais pas certain, et juges et procureurs se sont déjà faits vilipender pour avoir placer en établissement hospitalier des prisonniers jugés irresponsables, qui ont profité de la moindre sécurité de ces établissements pour s'évader et faire de nouvelles victimes. Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide.
> 
> Je pense que pour porter un jugement définitif sur ce qui a été fait ou ne l'a pas été, il faudrait disposer d'autres éléments, et notamment du point de vue de l'accusation et du parquet sur ce dossier avant de jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain, se contenter d'un seul son de cloche n'est jamais bon pour se faire une opinion valable !



J'avoue ne pas connaitre cette affaire dans les détails.
J'ai cependant été touchée par cette voix, ses accents d'humanité, les doutes exprimés, l'absence de colère "facile".
Et elle fait référence à un collège d'experts. On peut bien entendu estimer, que l'expertise psychiatrique n'est pas une science exacte. Et forcément ce n'en est pas une. Pas plus que la justice. Mais alors ne faisons plus faire d'expertises.. et que le chat craigne l'état délétère de ses prisons pendant qu'il y est. 

Aurait-il fait des victimes ? Supputations. 
La seule certitude, c'est qu'il s'est suicidé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

Note, je ne dis pas qu'elle a tort, juste qu'en l'état de nos connaissances, il est difficile d'en juger, d'autant qu'on ne connais pas les motivations des autres acteurs du dossier.



mado a dit:


> Aurait-il fait des victimes ? Supputations.
> La seule certitude, c'est qu'il s'est suicidé.



Cela dit, ceux qui se sont évadés et ont fait des victimes, se seraient-ils suicidés ? supputations, la seule certitude qu'on ait, *et que ceux qui ont maintenu M.O. en prison ont*, c'est que certains de ses prédécesseurs ont fait des victimes.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Juin 2009)

Police vs Sujets du Roi. Saison III.


----------



## richard-deux (5 Juin 2009)

"Libération" propose une taxe sur les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet pour financer la presse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> "Libération" propose une taxe sur les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet pour financer la presse.



Nouvelle illustration, s'il en était besoin, du fait qu'il y a longtemps que la presse n'est plus là pour informer le public, mais bien pour remplir les poches de ses actionnaires !


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Police vs Sujets du Roi. Saison III.



Résumons , on peu être poursuivi pour :

-"casse toi pauvre con" a une personne de taille inférieur a la moyenne (alors que c'est lui qui la dit le premier)
-"sarkozy je te vois" dit a voix haute dans une gare sncf a une heure de pointe
-"hou la menteuse" dans une réaction a un actu.

c'est quoi la limite entre une démocratie et une dictature ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> "Libération" propose une taxe sur les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet pour financer la presse.



Ils ont raison. On se demande bien pourquoi la presse devrait être financée par ses lecteurs.
C'est qui les prochains?
Allez je propose une taxe sur les FAI pour financer les groupe pétroliers, une sur les FAI pour financer les agriculteurs. En cherchant bien on doit pouvoir en trouver quelques unes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------




macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi la limite entre une démocratie et une dictature ?



Le fait de pouvoir se poser la question et l'écrire en public.
Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, tu le peux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le fait de pouvoir se poser la question et l'écrire en public.
> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, tu le peux.



Mais t'inquiètes pas, ça ne va pas durer, le nain risible va certainement nous faire passer d'ici peu une "loi d'exception" rétablissant la peine de mort pour ceux qui critiquent le régime et ses membres !


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ils ont raison. On se demande bien pourquoi la presse devrait être financée par ses lecteurs.
> C'est qui les prochains?
> Allez je propose une taxe sur les FAI pour financer les groupe pétroliers, une sur les FAI pour financer les agriculteurs. En cherchant bien on doit pouvoir en trouver quelques unes.


À partir du moment où il y aura une taxe pour pouvoir voir les AP de mado, je rentre en dissidence !... 
Ou alors, je la kidnappe !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À partir du moment où il y aura une taxe pour pouvoir voir les AP de mado, je rentre en dissidence !...
> Ou alors, je la kidnappe !...



Peuvent pas mettre une taxe là dessus, ça fait partie du patrimoine mondial de l'humanité, les AP de Mado :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2009)

Oué, çà a plus d'intérêt que certains sténopé


----------



## rizoto (5 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Police vs Sujets du Roi. Saison III.



Nadine, nadine... Je sais pas comment te dire, ce que je peux écrire... faudrait que j'trouve des mots qui sont pas dans le dico ! 



richarddeux a dit:


> "Libération" propose une taxe sur les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet pour financer la presse.



C'est parfait pour la transparence tout ca ! 



macinside a dit:


> Résumons , on peu être poursuivi pour :
> 
> -"casse toi pauvre con" a une personne de taille inférieur a la moyenne (alors que c'est lui qui la dit le premier)
> -"sarkozy je te vois" dit a voix haute dans une gare sncf a une heure de pointe
> ...



En comparaison, fraude aux élections parisiennes, c'est prison avec sursis et moins de 10000 euros d'amende


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Police vs Sujets du Roi. Saison III.



Nous pouvions penser que le fond n'était plus très loin : d'un seul coup, on vient de passer à travers la croute terrestre. Le noyau est en vue ! :mouais:



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Des débris de l'A 330 retrouvés.



Raté. Ca devient étrange, cette histoire...
Je peux comprendre que l'Atlantique soit grand. Mais là, quand même, avec les moyens mis en &#339;uvre, la technologie déployée, ne pas avoir retrouvé quoi que se soit 4 jours après...

Edit : quand je parle de l'Atlantique, il faut lire : un couloir aérien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Raté. Ca devient étrange, cette histoire...
> Je peux comprendre que l'Atlantique soit grand. Mais là, quand même, avec les moyens mis en uvre, la technologie déployée, ne pas avoir retrouvé quoi que se soit 4 jours après...
> 
> Edit : quand je parle de l'Atlantique, il faut lire : un couloir aérien.



Pas si simple, en général, sous les orages, en mer, il y a tempête, et là, rien de tel pour accélérer la dispersion et la submersion de débris, et dans le périmètre circonscrit, l'Atlantique est très profond avec des fonds extrêmement accidentés (proximité du rift meso-Atlantique). Non, c'est loin d'être aussi facile que retrouver une aiguille dans une meule de foin !


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas si simple, en général, sous les orages, en mer, il y a tempête, et là, rien de tel pour accélérer la dispersion et la submersion de débris, et dans le périmètre circonscrit, l'Atlantique est très profond avec des fonds extrêmement accidentés (proximité du rift meso-Atlantique). Non, c'est loin d'être aussi facile que retrouver une aiguille dans une meule de foin !



Mais dans un avion de génération récente, il doit y avoir quand même un paquet de pièces flottantes, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais dans un avion de génération récente, il doit y avoir quand même un paquet de pièces flottantes, non ?



Oui, mais au départ, enfermées ou reliées à d'autres qui ne le sont pas, donc, si elles ne se désolidarisent pas  essaie donc d'attacher la bouée "canard" que tu utilises pour monter dans ta baignoire après un réacteur d'Airbus, tu vas voir si elle flotte !


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

J'entends bien, mais j'essaie de comprendre. L'avion a, semble t-il, envoyé de multiples messages automatiques avant sa disparition. Dans ces messages, si j'ai bien tout compris, sont notés des paramètres techniques, mais également la position de l'appareil au moment de l'émission du message. Ces messages ne sont pas émis (sauf si tout va bien) a des instants précis mais espacés dans le temps (genre toutes les 10 minutes), mais dans le cas d'un problème _au moment du problème_. On peut donc raisonnablement envisager que _juste avant sa destruction_ (donc que ces infos ne puissent plus être envoyées), un flot d'informations furent émises, ce qui doit, logiquement, pas mal restreindre la zone de recherche. Et nous parlons ici d'une logistique pour la recherche de dizaines de bateaux, d'avions, d'avions radar et même des satellites de l'armée américaine.

Ensuite, deux possibilités : soit il a été détruit en vol (le témoignage du pilote, du copilote et d'une passagère de l'avion espagnol qui volait dans le coin au moment du drame, qui ont dit avoir vu un éclair blanc suivi de 6 taches lumineuses tombant) et dans ce cas, pour reprendre tes propos, il doit bien y avoir des pièces qui se sont détachées des réacteurs. 
Soit il s'est désintégré en touchant l'eau, et l'historique de ce genre de situation montre qu'il y a toujours des morceaux qui flottent.

Je me souviens des morceaux (parfois de de plusieurs mètres de long) qui flottaient pendant des jours pour venir s'échouer sur les plages de Guyane ou des antilles lorsque Ariane 5 a explosée, par exemple.

Je n'avance aucune hypothèse : je trouve juste ca pour le moins étrange. Je ne prétends pas que nous soyons au cur d'un complot, mais je m'interoge sur l'éfficacité de cette technologie (dans le cas de l'avion et dans le cas des moyens mis en place pour le retrouver) dont on nous bassine en nous expliquant en permanence que même dans le trou du cul du monde on peut photographier deux mouches qui copulent.


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> "Libération" propose une taxe sur les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet pour financer la presse.



Je propose une taxe sur la taxe pour financer la taxe, je propose une offre tripleplay à 1500/an afin de combler le trou de la sécu, je propose que les FAI prennent leur responsabilités et résorbent la faim dans le monde, je propose  :hosto::hosto::hosto:


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2009)

Encore une grave injure....


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Encore une grave injure....



Oui, oui, la pile. Maintenant tu vas prendre tes pilules vu qu'on en parle quelques posts au dessus.


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Encore une grave injure....





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Police vs Sujets du Roi. Saison III.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Oui, oui, la pile. Maintenant tu vas prendre tes pilules vu qu'on en parle quelques posts au dessus.


S'déplace encore vite, le vieux (pas beau) !...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ensuite, deux possibilités : soit il a été détruit en vol (le témoignage du pilote, du copilote et d'une passagère de l'avion espagnol qui volait *dans le coin* au moment du drame, qui ont dit avoir vu un éclair blanc suivi de 6 taches lumineuses tombant)


Pas sur du tout qu'ils aient vu quelque chose en rapport avec le crash. Si on en croit les coordonnées indiqués dans les différents articles sur le sujets, les 2 avions étaient éloignés d'environ 2000 km (fais le test dans Goolge Earth) C'est pas vraiment "dans le coin" et ça me parait un peut éloigné pour voir un avion qui explose même si il s'agit d'un gros Airbus.
Je crois surtout que les journalistes n'ont pas grand chose a dire et que dans ce cas là comme d'habitude ils brodent sur tout ce qu'ils peuvent chopper pour vendre du papier et occuper la populasse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois surtout que les journalistes n'ont pas grand chose a dire et que dans ce cas là comme d'habitude ils brodent sur tout ce qu'ils peuvent chopper pour vendre du papier et occuper la populasse.



Là, je pense ce que tu crois est assez proche de la réalité des faits


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas sur du tout qu'ils aient vu quelque chose en rapport avec le crash. Si on en croit les coordonnées indiqués dans les différents articles sur le sujets, les 2 avions étaient éloignés d'environ 1500 km (fais le test dans Goolge Earth) C'est pas vraiment "dans le coin" et ça me parait un peut éloigné pour voir un avion qui explose même si il s'agit d'un gros Airbus.
> Je crois surtout que les journalistes n'ont pas grand chose a dire et que dans ce cas là comme d'habitude ils brodent sur tout ce qu'ils peuvent chopper pour vendre du papier et occuper la populasse.



Tout à fait : je citais ces témoignages pour accréditer la thèse de l'explosion en vol. Par contre j'ignorais que les deux avions étaient si éloignés. Merci de l'info, JP.

Ceci étant, cela ne remet pas en cause le sens global de mon post (et donc des questions) puisque témoignage ou pas, dans l'état actuel des éléments rendus publics, la possibilité d'une désintégration en vol peut toujours être envisagée. Tout comme celle d'une destruction suite au choc avec l'océan. Dans les deux cas, il doit quand même y avoir des débris visibles en surface, même si nombre de morceaux ont coulés. Enfin, j'imagine...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je pense ce que tu crois est assez proche de la réalité des faits



C'en est même pitoyable. Ils n'écoutent même plus les réponses des invités (spécialistes, eux !) présents sur les plateaux. Ceux-ci sont en permanence coupés par les flots de questions toutes plus stupides les unes que les autres que les présentateurs posent fébrilement. Tu parles d'un panard : ils ont de quoi rebondir après l'effroyable D) Grippe A qui n'a pas été à la hauteur de la catastrophe annoncée...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, cela ne remet pas en cause le sens global de mon post (et donc des questions) puisque témoignage ou pas, dans l'état actuel des éléments rendus publics, la possibilité d'une désintégration en vol peut toujours être envisagée. Tout comme celle d'une destruction suite au choc avec l'océan. Dans les deux cas, il doit quand même y avoir des débris visibles en surface, même si nombre de morceaux ont coulés. Enfin, j'imagine...


Reste la thèse du triangle des Bermudes (assez rapidement écartée à juste titre car il se trouve a plusieurs milliers de kilomètres au nord) où encore de l'enlèvement par les extraterrestres...
 



Amok a dit:


> C'en est même pitoyable. Ils n'écoutent même plus les réponses des invités (spécialistes, eux !) présents sur les plateaux. Ceux-ci sont en permanence coupés par les flots de questions toutes plus stupides les unes que les autres que les présentateurs posent fébrilement. Tu parles d'un panard : ils ont de quoi rebondir après l'effroyable D) Grippe A qui n'a pas été à la hauteur de la catastrophe annoncée...


Oui, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'aussi terrible soit il, c'est accident est un fait divers et il ne devrait pas monopoliser les médias plus que le déraillement d'un train en Inde qui fait 600 morts ou la rupture d'une digue au Bangladesh qui en fait 12000...
Mais on surfe sur l'émotion pour remplir les cases laissées volontairement vides parce que ça vend moins bien (crise, élections dont tout le monde se fout...)


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui, ce que je veux dire c'est qu'aussi terrible soit il, c'est accident est un fait divers et il ne devrait pas monopoliser les médias plus que le déraillement d'un train en Inde qui fait 600 morts ou la rupture d'une digue au Bangladesh qui en fait 12000...
> Mais on surfe sur l'émotion pour remplir les cases laissées volontairement vides parce que ça vend moins bien (crise, élections dont tout le monde se fout...)



C'est le fond du problème, qui pourrait nous pousser à ne même pas parler de cet évènement (tout au moins tant qu'il n'y a aucune nouveauté significative dans les faits établis).
On est toujours étonné de voir que tel accident ou tel fait divers est capable d'engendrer une telle activité médiatique et politique, un tel verbiage, alors que des problèmes de fonds ayant des responsables connus ne sont pas autant ressassés sans relâche.
Merde quoi ! Y a quand même Roland Garros en ce moment !


----------



## fedo (5 Juin 2009)

> Reste la thèse du triangle des Bermudes (assez rapidement écartée à juste titre car il se trouve a plusieurs milliers de kilomètres au nord) où encore de l'enlèvement par les extraterrestres...



certains n'ont pas hésité sur cet axe...



> la possibilité d'une désintégration en vol peut toujours être envisagée. Tout comme celle d'une destruction suite au choc avec l'océan.



perso je vois mal la seconde hypothèse réalisable si on en croit les messages automatiques envoyés par l'avion avant de disparaître.
sauf s'il a pris une trainée supersonique voire hypersonique (quasi impossible à 10000 mètres) ou perdu la totalité des commandes de l'avion avec une panne électrique totale (mais alors le message"panne électrique n'aurait pas pu être envoyé).


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2009)

Sans compter qu'il est probable que dans quelques jours on sera passé à autre chose et qu'on ne connaîtra sûrement jamais les conclusions de l'enquête du BEA qui ne sortirons pas avant plusieurs mois...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Police vs Sujets du Roi. Saison III.



*MORANO MENTEUSE !*

Bon voilà, maintenant j'attends ma convocation.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Reste la thèse du triangle des Bermudes (assez rapidement écartée à juste titre car il se trouve a plusieurs milliers de kilomètres au nord) où encore de l'enlèvement par les extraterrestres...


Je l'ai dit ici déjà

Examinons les faits :

1 - Disparition de l'avion
2 - Pas de traces

Pour ceux qui auraient suivi le fil sur le 11 septembre, l'avion sensé avoir percuté le Pentagone a laissé des traces notamment un APU (Générateur électrique auxiliaire)

3 - Incohérence sur la vitesse de l'avion

Hypothèse :

Détournement possible

Des pirates bien formés prennent le contrôle, font piquer l'avion pour descendre en dessous des repérages radars je me rappelle plus la limite Déconnexion du transpondeur et de tous les systèmes permettant le repérage de l'avion Atterissage en un lieu inconnu pour préparer un attentat comme celui du 11/09

Et comme disais mon ami Sherlock (Holmesse) une fois que l'on a éliminé toutes les solutions possibles la seule qui reste, toute improbable quelle soit, reste la bonne

Et effectivement pourquoi pas les extra-terrestres (Rencontre du 3ème type) ou une distorsion de l'espace temps

En tout cas je suis vraiment dubitatif par rapport aux infos fournis

Je vais tester via X-Plane ce type de vol avec cet appareil pour voir

A suivre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nouvelle illustration, s'il en était besoin, du fait qu'il y a longtemps que la presse n'est plus là pour informer le public, mais bien pour remplir les poches de ses actionnaires !



Et qui paiera vraiment cette taxe ? Le consommateur. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Nous pouvions penser que le fond n'était plus très loin : d'un seul coup, on vient de passer à travers la croute terrestre. Le noyau est en vue ! :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les débris retrouvés ne sont finalement pas ceux de l'A330.

Ils devaient faire attention avec les infos qu'ils balancent car pour les familles des victimes ce genre de nouvelles est encore plus terrible.


----------



## fedo (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sans compter qu'il est probable que dans quelques jours on sera passé à autre chose et qu'on ne connaîtra sûrement jamais les conclusions de l'enquête du BEA qui ne sortirons pas avant plusieurs mois...



si mais ce sera une brève, enfin tout dépend de l'actualité du jour où le rapport sortira (s'il sort...).



> Déconnexion du transpondeur et de tous les systèmes permettant le repérage de l'avion



les messages automatiques de l'avion ne doivent pas être désactivables.

personne n'a encore sorti l'hypothèse du missile (rappelons nous le crash du TWA 800) ou de l'arme à énergie dirigée (panne électrique).


----------



## Fìx (5 Juin 2009)

> *Les débris récupérés jeudi dans l'Atlantique n'appartiennent pas à l'Airbus d'Air France. Rectification du directeur du contrôle aérien brésilien, en réponse à l'annonce faite plus tôt par la Marine. Il s'agirait en fait d'un morceau de bois, or il n'y a pas de pièce en bois sur cet avion. *



(SOURCE)

C'est quand même grave!!! ... À croire que les mecs n'attendent même pas la fin de la phrase du type avant de lancer la rumeur comme quoi des débris potentiels de l'avion auraient été retrouvés.... :mouais:

2 secondes plus tard.... le mec parlait de bois!.... "Trop tard, on a déjà fait le 20 heures avec le début de ta phrase!!".... "Arfff... pas grave, ça alimentera le 13 heures de demain...  "


... Lamentable ....


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, oui, la pile. Maintenant tu vas prendre tes pilules vu qu'on en parle quelques posts au dessus.


 


tirhum a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------
> 
> S'déplace encore vite, le vieux (pas beau) !...


 

Oula, je retourne à ma sieste.
Le WE va être long....


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

*ON VA TOUS MOURIR !!! *_(oui je sais c'est une évidence )_

Mais en tout cas pas à cause des _méchantes-zondes-partout-autour-de-nous-qui-tuent_, grâce à ça !  

Ne pas manquer dans la rubrique "à propos" :
"Évitez les changements irréversibles des cellules ou du métabolisme, et prévenez les risques de tumeur. Soyez vigilants, protégez-vous et protégez vos enfants."

On fait une commande groupée ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> *ON VA TOUS MOURIR !!! *_(oui je sais c'est une évidence )_
> 
> Mais en tout cas pas à cause des _méchantes-zondes-partout-autour-de-nous-qui-tuent_, grâce à ça !





> eWall est le seul étui pour téléphone portable confectionné dans un tissu bloquant à  99,99 %  le rayonnement de votre téléphone mobile.


Du coup quand le téléphone est dans son étui il ne peut recevoir aucun appel. Vachement pratique pour avoir la paix. On a même plus besoin du "je rentre dans un tunel" mais juste de "ah ben mon tel il était dans son étui..." pour niquer sa secrétaire peinard.


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Du coup quand le téléphone est dans son étui il ne peut recevoir aucun appel. Vachement pratique pour avoir la paix. On a même plus besoin du "je rentre dans un tunel" mais juste de "ah ben mon tel il était dans son étui..." pour niquer sa secrétaire peinard.



J'ai pas de secrétaire


----------



## rizoto (5 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> *ON VA TOUS MOURIR !!! *_(oui je sais c'est une évidence )_
> 
> Mais en tout cas pas à cause des _méchantes-zondes-partout-autour-de-nous-qui-tuent_, grâce à ça !
> 
> ...



25 euros le bout de tissu !


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> 25 euros le bout de tissu !



Oui mais avec jp nous confirme qu'il nique peinard  moi je dis, ça les vaut.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> certains n'ont pas hésité sur cet axe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de faire une découverte HALLUCINANTE!

Son divise 447 (Vol AF 447 au cas ou vous ne l'auriez pas encore retenu) par 815 (N° de vol de l'avion des disparus de LOST) et qu'on multiplie le résultat par 666 (le nombre de la bête) on obtient (447/815) x 666 = 365,27 soit le nombre de jours dans une année!
Ca signifie sûrement que la fin du monde est annoncée pour l'an prochain! :afraid:
Je vais envoyer mes conclusion à l'AFP car le monde doit savoir!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je l'ai dit ici déjà
> 
> Examinons les faits :
> 
> ...



Ou alors il y a eu un grand éclair blanc et l'avion s'est écrasé sur une île dont seuls quelques uns connaissent l'existence et qui est indétectable parceque sa trace est brouillée par un champ magnétique qui lui permet de déplacer ses occupants dans le temps.

Comment ça je regarde trop Lost? :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Je viens de faire une découverte HALLUCINANTE!
> 
> Son divise 447 (Vol AF 447 au cas ou vous ne l'auriez pas encore retenu) par 815 (N° de vol de l'avion des disparus de LOST) et qu'on multiplie le résultat par 666 (le nombre de la bête) on obtient (447/815) x 666 = 365,27 soit le nombre de jours dans une année!
> Ca signifie sûrement que la fin du monde est annoncée pour l'an prochain! :afraid:
> Je vais envoyer mes conclusion à l'AFP car le monde doit savoir!



Le pire c'est que c'est vrai.
Ca ne peut pas être un hasard.

Jacob, laisse les quitter l'île!!!!


----------



## rizoto (5 Juin 2009)

Y a pas un livre de stephen king ou un avion passe dans un univers parallèle mangée des monstres géants. 

C'est a mon avis l'explication la plus plausible !


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a pas un livre de stephen king ou un avion passe dans un univers parallèle mangée des monstres géants.
> 
> C'est a mon avis l'explication la plus plausible !


Minuit 2, je l'ai déjà mentionné dans un post précédent Faut suivre


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je viens de faire une découverte HALLUCINANTE!
> 
> Son divise 447 (Vol AF 447 au cas ou vous ne l'auriez pas encore retenu) par 815 (N° de vol de l'avion des disparus de LOST) et qu'on multiplie le résultat par 666 (le nombre de la bête) on obtient (447/815) x 666 = 365,27 soit le nombre de jours dans une année!
> *Ca signifie sûrement que la fin du monde est annoncée pour l'an prochain! :afraid:*
> Je vais envoyer mes conclusion à l'AFP car le monde doit savoir!





Non, la fin du monde, c'est en 2012 !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Non, la fin du monde, c'est en 2012 !



Tiens je viens de voir une bande-annonce au cinéma, je me suis dit que Roland Emmerich était sûrement aux commandes. Je ne m'étais pas trompé.


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je viens de faire une découverte HALLUCINANTE!
> 
> Son divise 447 (Vol AF 447 au cas ou vous ne l'auriez pas encore retenu) par 815 (N° de vol de l'avion des disparus de LOST) et qu'on multiplie le résultat par 666 (le nombre de la bête) on obtient (447/815) x 666 = 365,27 soit le nombre de jours dans une année!
> Ca signifie sûrement que la fin du monde est annoncée pour l'an prochain! :afraid:
> Je vais envoyer mes conclusion à l'AFP car le monde doit savoir!



Absolument ! Et n'oublie surtout pas de signer ! 
Par contre, t'es pas obligé de citer macG, ni de parler du fait que l'on s'est déjà rencontré...  



boodou a dit:


> Non, la fin du monde, c'est en 2012 !



Cool : je ne vois donc pas pourquoi je cesserais de cloper !


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Cool : je ne vois donc pas pourquoi je cesserais de cloper !



Fais gaffe quand même à pas te lasser !   je veux dire cloper tous les jours pourquoi pas ? mais pourquoi pas seulement une fois par semaine ? Cloper ta meilleure tige, c'est ça qui compte


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2009)

J'ai aucune thèse concernant la disparition de ce vol ...
Quoique ... S'il avait été à destination de Milan, mon choix se serait
porté sur une intervention de Silvio "lave plus blanc" Berlusconi :

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101571623-pour-berlusconi-milan-est-une-ville-africaine

Et là je me dis que l'Italie est vraiment un pays très malade ...


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> J'ai aucune thèse concernant la disparition de ce vol ...
> Quoique ... S'il avait été à destination de Milan, mon choix se serait
> porté sur une intervention de Silvio "lave plus blanc" Berlusconi :
> 
> ...



Et il n'est pas le seul...

La marathon des élections européennes a démarré jeudi en Grande-Bretagne et aux Pays-Bas, marqué dans ce pays par une très forte abstention et une poussée de l'extrême-droite, deux phénomènes qui pourraient bien se répéter à l'échelle de tout le continent. Le Parti pour la liberté (PVV, extrêmedroite) a obtenu 16,9% des voix aux Pays-Bas, selon des résultats portant sur 92,1% des votes. Il se classe en 2e position derrière le parti chrétiendémocrate du Premier ministre (20%) et devance le parti travailliste (12,2%). Au Royaume-Uni, les résultats ne seront pas publiés avant dimanche soir. (SWISS TXT)


----------



## Craquounette (5 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas sur du tout qu'ils aient vu quelque chose en rapport avec le crash. Si on en croit les coordonnées indiqués dans les différents articles sur le sujets, les 2 avions étaient éloignés d'environ 2000 km (fais le test dans Goolge Earth) C'est pas vraiment "dans le coin" et ça me parait un peut éloigné pour voir un avion qui explose même si il s'agit d'un gros Airbus.
> Je crois surtout que les journalistes n'ont pas grand chose a dire et que dans ce cas là comme d'habitude ils brodent sur tout ce qu'ils peuvent chopper pour vendre du papier et occuper la populasse.



Qu'ils arrêtent de chercher une explication : ils ne connaissent pas "Lost" ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et il n'est pas le seul...
> 
> La marathon des élections européennes a démarré jeudi en Grande-Bretagne et aux Pays-Bas, marqué dans ce pays par une très forte abstention et une poussée de l'extrême-droite, deux phénomènes qui pourraient bien se répéter à l'échelle de tout le continent. Le Parti pour la liberté (PVV, extrêmedroite) a obtenu 16,9% des voix aux Pays-Bas, selon des résultats portant sur 92,1% des votes. Il se classe en 2e position derrière le parti chrétiendémocrate du Premier ministre (20%) et devance le parti travailliste (12,2%). Au Royaume-Uni, les résultats ne seront pas publiés avant dimanche soir. (SWISS TXT)



Aux Pays-Bas aussi, ils n'auraient dû être publiés que dimanche soir. Et vu le résultat, il n'y avait vraiment pas urgence à les publier.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

La suite de Blade Runner sous licence libre ? C'est presque vrai !

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

L'industrie japonaise bridera ses jeux vidéos.

"Et pour cause : il permet aux utilisateurs de se glisser dans la peau d'un violeur."

Jusqu'où ira-t-on avec les jeux vidéos :affraid:.


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'industrie japonaise bridera ses jeux vidéos.
> 
> "Et pour cause : il permet aux utilisateurs de se glisser dans la peau d'un violeur."
> 
> Jusqu'où ira-t-on avec les jeux vidéos :affraid:.





> RapeLay, jeu vidéo diffusé dans le monde depuis 2006.../...



Première phrase de l'article : Un nom sans équivoque et une sortie vieiile de trois ans. 'sont pas un peu gogol sur ce coup ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jusqu'où ira-t-on avec les jeux vidéos :affraid:.



A la cave, on est en train de développer un jeu où tu pourras te glisser dans la peau d'un troll... :style:


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A la cave, on est en train de développer un jeu où tu pourras te glisser dans la peau d'un troll... :style:



Par quelle voie tu t'y glisses, dans le troll ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Par quelle voie tu t'y glisses, dans le troll ?



Je me contenterai de citer "Petit précis sur l'Art de fermer sa gueule, à l'usage des boulets et autres mal-comprenants" (Chapitre IV - page 12) : 

Penche-toi!


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je me contenterai de citer "Petit précis sur l'Art de fermer sa gueule, à l'usage des boulets et autres mal-comprenants" (Chapitre IV - page 12) :
> 
> Penche-toi!



... mais ... je ne suis pas un troll moi ... demande à Bassou peut-être


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2009)

L'AF 447 a transmis 24 messages d'anomalies en cinq minutes


----------



## fedo (6 Juin 2009)

Après les extra terrestres, la piste du météor pour le vol 447 et celle du bug informatique.
par ailleurs, une très intéressante analyse d'un pilote de ligne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Après les extra terrestres, la piste du météor pour le vol 447



Ben, ils ne sont pas en avance, eux 

Cela dit "meteor" in english ne se traduit pas en français par "météore" (qui désigne un phénomène orageux d'une extrème violence dans notre langue) mais par "météorite" !


----------



## fedo (6 Juin 2009)

Ils ont retrouvé des morceaux de l'avion.



> Oui, mais non, là, il volait vers 10 000 m, une chute de 10 Km, ça laisse largement le temps de balancer un "mayday" sur les ondes !


nope, des turbulences supersoniques peuvent casser net (ou fracasser) un avion ou une partie de son fuselage, spécialement l'empennage ou les ailes.

c'est arrivé à un airbus en 2001 au-dessus de New York.
et ce n'était pas des turbulences supersoniques.

pour le coup de la météorite, perso je ne crois pas que ce soit pas possible car les radars du NORAD détectent les météorites même relativement petites.

en revanche, la foudre en boule...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> pour le coup de la météorite, perso je ne crois pas que ce soit pas possible car les radars du NORAD détecte les météorites même relativement petites.



Si les radars du NORAD ne pouvaient pas détecter l'airbus (il n'était sur l'écran d'aucun radar au moment du problème), comment pourraient-ils détecter une météorite de la taille d'une balle de tennis au même endroit 

Pour ta gouverne, la couverture des radars du NORAD n'est pas, très loin s'en faut, planétaire, ils couvrent une partie de l'hémisphère nord, c'est tout, et là, ça s'est passé au sud de l'équateur !


----------



## fedo (6 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si les radars du NORAD ne pouvaient pas détecter l'airbus (il n'était sur l'écran d'aucun radar au moment du problème), comment pourraient-ils détecter une météorite de la taille d'une balle de tennis au même endroit
> 
> Pour ta gouverne, la couverture des radars du NORAD n'est pas, très loin s'en faut, planétaire, ils couvrent une partie de l'hémisphère nord, c'est tout, et là, ça s'est passé au sud de l'équateur !



oui c'est vrai.
mais les radars dont je voulais parler sont ceux qui pointent vers l'espace (détection des missiles balistiques à la base), pas chargés de détecter les appareils à 10000 mètres.
mais c'est vrai qu'ils ne couvrent pas cet espace aérien.


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si les radars du NORAD ne pouvaient pas détecter l'airbus (il n'était sur l'écran d'aucun radar au moment du problème), comment pourraient-ils détecter une météorite de la taille d'une balle de tennis au même endroit
> 
> Pour ta gouverne, la couverture des radars du NORAD n'est pas, très loin s'en faut, planétaire, ils couvrent une partie de l'hémisphère nord, c'est tout, et là, ça s'est passé au sud de l'équateur !


Allez Papy P77, sors ton Spad de ton garage et retrouve nous tout ça !...


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2009)

Vol AF 447

Allez : à prendre avec des pincettes mais&#8230; des corps auraient été repêchés par l&#8217;armée brésilienne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

Ca a été confirmé par l'armée française.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2009)

Cela se passe au Pérou et reste assez discret dans les médias ...

Pétrole contre Indiens

On nous parle d'écologie, de sauvegarde de la planète ... Mais on attendra encore un 
peu ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Cela se passe au Pérou et reste assez discret dans les médias ...
> 
> Pétrole contre Indiens
> 
> ...



Oui, on nous parle de "droits de l'homme" aussi, parfois 

Mais bien entendu, les "droits de l'homme", dans les faits, il y a longtemps qu'ils ont été remplacés par "les droits du fric"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, on nous parle de "droits de l'homme" aussi, parfois
> 
> Mais bien entendu, les "droits de l'homme", dans les faits, il y a longtemps qu'ils ont été remplacés par "les droits du fric"



Allons, allons, que vas-tu chercher ? C'est juste un problème d'interprétation. Quand on dit "les droits de l'homme", on ne précise pas lequel.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Belgique ...

Ne pas aller voter nentraîne aucune sanction.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

J'ai toujours été contre le vote obligatoire. Ca me fait une raison de plus d'être contre.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai toujours été contre le vote obligatoire. Ca me fait une raison de plus d'être contre.




C'est surtout parce que les tribunaux sont débordés parce que sinon les amendes tomberaient


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est surtout parce que les tribunaux sont débordés parce que sinon les amendes tomberaient



Il n'y a pas que chez vous que les tribunaux sont débordés. Chez nous aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai toujours été contre le vote obligatoire.



Tu peux développer s'il te plaît ? Ton avis m'intéresse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux développer s'il te plaît ? Ton avis m'intéresse.



J'ai toujours pensé que le droit de vote était aussi le droit de ne pas aller voter si on n'en a pas envie et que c'est aux politiques de tous bords de donner envie aux citoyens de se déplacer.

Je suis moi-même un ancien abstentionniste convaincu et je n'ai pas eu besoin qu'on me force la main pour me décider à aller voter.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------

AF447 : trois nouveaux corps ont été repêchés


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> c'est aux politiques de tous bords de donner envie aux citoyens de se déplacer.



C'est précisément grâce à un principe de ce genre qu'on a toujours les mêmes politiciens minables !

Les politiciens le savent bien que si tous les français vont voter, la plupart d'entre eux va se retrouver aux fraises, c'est pour cette raison, qu'ils ont laissé le "vote obligatoire" pour la façade, mais se sont toujours refusés à sanctionner les manquements à cette obligation !

En Belgique, ils n'appliquent pas la loi, en France, ils l'appliquent, mais la loi ne comportant aucune sanction, ils ne risquent pas que les abstentionnistes viennent voter contre eux !

Ce n'est pas aux politiciens de donner aux gens l'envie de voter, c'est aux gens d'assumer un peu, les politiciens n'ont pas intérêt à ce que tout le monde vote !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est précisément grâce à un principe de ce genre qu'on a toujours les mêmes politiciens minables !
> 
> Les politiciens le savent bien que si tous les français vont voter, la plupart d'entre eux va se retrouver aux fraises, c'est pour cette raison, qu'ils ont laissé le "vote obligatoire" pour la façade, mais se sont toujours refusés à sanctionner les manquements à cette obligation !
> 
> ...



Si les français arrêtaient de voter pour les politiciens minables qui leur promettent monts et merveilles juste parce que c'est bon pour se faire élire, les politiciens changeraient.


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

si vous voulez les premières estimations des élections il faut demander quel temps il fait en Suisse


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Juin 2009)

Eco89 s'interroge et tente d'y voir plus clair dans la  jungle des tarifs SNCF.

:sleep:


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

et vlaams


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> et vlaams



Ouf !

L'extrême-droite était en progression aux Pays-Bas et en Autriche : ça devenait franchement craignos.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Comme je suis soulagé qu'est-ce que j'avais peur, encore un bonne nouvelle .


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme je suis soulagé qu'est-ce que j'avais peur, encore un bonne nouvelle .



Attends, j'en ai une autre.


----------



## rizoto (7 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Attends, j'en ai une autre.



Ah oui quand même !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2009)

'tin, les baffes aux européennes


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2009)

Airbus, encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouf !
> 
> L'extrême-droite était en progression aux Pays-Bas et en Autriche : ça devenait franchement craignos.



Et du côté francophone le FN n'a plus aucuns sièges aux parlements wallon et bruxellois.
:love::love::love:

Par contre la NVA (parti nationaliste) a bien progressé, j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas entrer au gouvernement flamand sinon ça va être la m... pour négocier la réforme de l'état.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Maître Eolas : Ça devait finir par arriver. J'ai eu mon premier dossier de poursuites pour séjour irrégulier contre un Français.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

*Un astéroïde frôlera la Terre début septembre*


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Un astéroïde frôlera la Terre début septembre*





> L&#8217;Observatoire astronomique de Vicques, dans le canton suisse du Jura, a découvert un astéroïde de 800 mètres de diamètre qui s&#8217;approche en ce moment de la Terre. Baptisé « 2009 KL2 », ce bolide va la frôler début septembre, à 67 millions de km de distance.



soit, à 8 millions de Km près, la moitié de la distance terre-soleil, presque 4 mn/lumière, 0,45 unités astronomiques, il arrive même que Vénus "frôle" de plus près de la terre que ça (environ 43 millions de Km lorsque les deux planètes sont au plus proche) !


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2009)

Le rapport annuel de l'Institut international de recherche pour la paix de Stockholm (Sipri), publié lundi 8 juin, constate que les dépenses militaires à travers le monde n'ont jamais été aussi importantes.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Ecolo prend linitiative.


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2009)

Eurocockpit sur la piste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Le rapport annuel de l'Institut international de recherche pour la paix de Stockholm (Sipri), publié lundi 8 juin, constate que les dépenses militaires à travers le monde n'ont jamais été aussi importantes.



En tout cas, ce n'est pas grâce aux ventes du Rafale que les dépenses militaires augmentent.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Juin 2009)

Comment se faire 6000  par mois pour financer ses études.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Comment se faire 6000  par mois pour financer ses études.



File ranger ta chambre toi !   



> ...Sophie ne se préoccupe pas trop de ces problèmes de blanchiment, elle vit au jour le jour, insouciante comme toutes les filles de son âge. Elle veut terminer ses études au plus vite pour faire le métier dont elle a toujours rêvé : prof d'arts plastiques.



prof d'arts plastiques hein... j'ai toujours dit qu'il fallait être un peu putasse sur les bords pour faire ce "boulot"...


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Comment se faire 6000  par mois pour financer ses études.



Quel article? 


C'est vrai que qu'en on veut claquer 300 euros par mois pour la bouffe et les vêtements faut assurer...

Elle préfère le terme escort girl, tant miuex c'est plus moderme et plus classe mais au final, ca revient au même. car je suppose que si elle facture a l'heure, le client ne doit pas l'amener au restau... Bref

Je trouve un peu limite de faire de la pub pour la prostitution :hein:.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Juin 2009)

Le Musée de l'appareil de photo de Vevey se met en scène pour ses 30 ans.



_C'est un peu de pub, mais je l'aime bien ce musée_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Pour tout PC acheté, le PCC offre un mouchard

Ca me rappelle quelque chose.


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2009)

Ca va arriver en france aussi tôt ou tard


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2009)

Etonnant, non ?



> Des artistes de cinéma, des chanteurs, des présentateurs de télévision, des joueurs de football, mais aussi de simples citoyens ont pu, moyennant finances (entre 400 et 1 500 euros), se procurer le permis bateau.




*Des noms, des noms !*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca va arriver en france aussi tôt ou tard



Il y a des chances. En tout cas, ça peut donner des idées à notre gouvernement.


----------



## Homme_Pomme (10 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour tout PC acheté, le PCC offre un mouchard
> 
> Ca me rappelle quelque chose.


La majorité présidentielle aussi : la loi hadopi a créé un mouchard à installer sur les PC pour s'éviter les désagréments. Ce qui signifie en clair qu'il faut accepter de se faire espionner pour ne pas avoir de problème. C'est stupéfiant et délirant !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2009)

Homme_Pomme a dit:


> La majorité présidentielle aussi : la loi hadopi a créé un mouchard à installer sur les PC pour s'éviter les désagréments. Ce qui signifie en clair qu'il faut accepter de se faire espionner pour ne pas avoir de problème. C'est stupéfiant et délirant !



et inutilisable.


----------



## fedo (10 Juin 2009)

> loi hadopi a créé un mouchard à installer sur les PC pour s'éviter les désagréments. Ce qui signifie en clair qu'il faut accepter de se faire espionner pour ne pas avoir de problème. C'est stupéfiant et délirant !



achetez un mac ou un windows 2000 sur ebay, pour prétexter de l'inexistence du logiciel d'inspiration chinoise à la française sur la plateforme.

puis passer à Snow leopard, pour prétexter de l'inexistance de dudit logiciel sur 10.6.

EDIT: truc intriguant, les moyens mis en oeuvre par le Pentagone pour retrouver les boîtes noires de l'A330 d'Air France.


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> EDIT: truc intriguant, les moyens mis en oeuvre par le Pentagone pour retrouver les boîtes noires de l'A330 d'Air France.



En quoi est-ce intriguant ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> En quoi est-ce intriguant ?


Ce n'est qu'un "prêt" logistique...
Je ne vois rien d'intriguant là-dedans, effectivement...
Sauf peut-être pour un adepte du complot ?!...


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'un "prêt" logistique...
> Je ne vois rien d'intriguant là-dedans, effectivement...
> Sauf peut-être pour un adepte du complot ?!...



Oh, Tirhum.... Laisser penser que les ricains auraient un intérêt économique à prouver que Airbus est moins fiable que Boeing, vraiment...


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, Tirhum.... Laisser penser que les ricains auraient un intérêt économique à prouver que Airbus est moins fiable que Boeing, vraiment...


CHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHuUUUUuuuuuUUuttttttttt !...
Fallait pas le dire !!!...


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> CHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHuUUUUuuuuuUUuttttttttt !...
> Fallait pas le dire !!!...



Mais je n'ai rien dit ! J'ai même la faiblesse de penser qu'il s'agit là d'un prêt dénué d'intérêt, mais bon. Il y a fort à parier qu'avec les retards de l'A380 et ce drame, il y a déjà des bouteilles de champ' au frais chez Boeing et que les dirigeants de l'avionneur US sont en prière pour qu'un défaut technique soit décelé...
Business is business, c'est la dure loi de l'ouest.


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais je n'ai rien dit ! J'ai même la faiblesse de penser qu'il s'agit là d'un prêt dénué d'intérêt, mais bon. Il y a fort à parier qu'avec les retards de l'A380 et ce drame, il y a déjà des bouteilles de champ' au frais chez Boeing et que les dirigeants de l'avionneur US sont en prière pour qu'un défaut technique soit décelé...
> Business is business, c'est la dure loi de l'ouest.


Ce qui est embêtant c'est que la cargaison que Ponk avait commandé, est perdue...
Tous ces clones de stagiaires pour le SAV MacG, pour lui permettre de buller et de continuer à raconter n'importe quoi dans le Minitsoinstoin, sont au fond de la mer...
(les stagiaires zombies aussi; tout le monde sait que les meilleurs zombies sont fabriqués en Amérique du Sud...)
Alors les Ricains, "on" s'en fout !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2009)

Bon, pour changer, une actualité amusante !


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour changer, une actualité amusante !



Le gag du jour ? (ton post, pas le fait qu'Hadopi soit censuré, ça on le sait depuis 17h21)


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Le gag du jour ? (ton post, pas le fait qu'Hadopi soit censuré, ça on le sait depuis 17h21)


Ben, tu sais, les _Motobécanes_, maintenant...
Ça met un peu de temps à démarrer...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Le gag du jour ? (ton post, pas le fait qu'Hadopi soit censuré, ça on le sait depuis 17h21)





tirhum a dit:


> Ben, tu sais, les _Motobécanes_, maintenant...
> Ça met un peu de temps à démarrer...



Il y en a qui bossent ici, et n'ont pas le temps de lire tous les topics du bar !


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y en a qui bossent ici, et n'ont pas le temps de lire tous les topics du bar !


Ben...
Y'en a qui bossent ET qui ont le temps d'en lire certains...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais je n'ai rien dit ! J'ai même la faiblesse de penser qu'il s'agit là d'un prêt dénué d'intérêt, mais bon. Il y a fort à parier qu'avec les retards de l'A380 et ce drame, il y a déjà des bouteilles de champ' au frais chez Boeing et que les dirigeants de l'avionneur US sont en prière pour qu'un défaut technique soit décelé...
> Business is business, c'est la dure loi de l'ouest.



Sans aucun doute qu'ils ont été nombreux chez Boeing à finir à 4 hr du mat devant _Voisin, voisines©_...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> Y'en a qui bossent ET qui ont le temps d'en lire certains...



Oui, mais tout le monde n'a pas la chance de bosser à moins de 10m de son lit  à 17H21, certains d'entre nous étaient dans les bureaux de leurs clients à s'évertuer à faire marcher droit ces put1 de PC


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais tout le monde n'a pas la chance de bosser à moins de 10m de son lit  à 17H21, certains d'entre nous étaient dans les bureaux de leurs clients à s'évertuer à faire marcher droit ces put1 de PC


Ben voui c'est sûr, les dessineux c'est rien que des fainéants !...
(mon lit est beaucoup trop confortable, je ne m'en sers pas, je préfère ma chaise de bureau...)
Et à 17h21, il y'a longtemps que j'ai fini de travailler !...  


Quelqu'un a une calculette à lui prêter ?!...  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2009)

On ne peut pas changer le futur, il se débrouille toujours pour rétablir l'équilibre.


----------



## Fìx (11 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On ne peut pas changer le futur, il se débrouille toujours pour rétablir l'équilibre.



Dingue!  Un remake de destination finale! :sick:


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

Excellent film "Destination Finale".

Le 2 aussi, par contre le 3 est nettement moins bon.


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2009)

être geek peu mener l'hôpital


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> être geek peu mener l'hôpital



Non. Être con par contre oui.


----------



## wip (11 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non. Être con par contre oui.


Tu dis ça parce que t'es Geek et que tu adores aller à l'hopital...


----------



## Fìx (11 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Excellent film "Destination Finale".
> 
> Le 2 aussi, *par contre le 3 est nettement moins bon*.



Et c'est évidemment le seul que j'ai acheté...    (et qui est à vendre d'ailleurs!  )


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2009)

attention Chihuahua dangereux !


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> attention Chihuahua dangereux !



_Alors que les officiers se trouvent des excuses en affirmant avoir suivi la procédure...
_

Et trouver un cerveau qui traîne, c'était difficile ?

- Mais vous êtes dingues ! Vous avez froidement abattu ce pauvre homme !
- Ah mais, c'est la procédure : on lui a dit de lever les bras, et il a fait un geste de la main !
- Un geste de la main ?
- Bah oui, il nous l'a tendue ! On ne pouvait pas savoir qu'il était sourd ! Bon, on vous laisse : on a un gamin à arrêter pour vol de vélo.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2009)

100 ans... ça se fête...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Juin 2009)

C'est pas 100 ans, c'est 90, et c'est pas en Provence, mais en Auvergne.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]PrGurXEcsYI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est pas 100 ans, c'est 90, et c'est pas en Provence, mais en Auvergne.



Tu vas finir par la prendre toi, ma main sur ta tronche !!!   

Sinon, tu veux qu'on parle rugby ?  (oui, je sais c'est bas...  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> video 4ém age​



ça me rend le vieux plus sympa d'un coup...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Juin 2009)

Un arabe en 4x4 ? Pas normal au goût de la BAC.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

*Vague de crimes rituels contre les albinos en Ouganda*


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]PrGurXEcsYI[/YOUTUBE]​



Alors ca, c'est absolument énorme !!!!! Toujours vert, le Jakou ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Alors ca, c'est absolument énorme !!!!! Toujours vert, le Jakou ! :love:



Tellement énorme que ce matin, c'est ce qui m'a réveillé (lorsque le radio-réveil s'est déclenché, c'est de cette vidéo qu'ils causaient dans le poste :rateau


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Retour à la case prison pour Joey Starr.


----------



## boodou (13 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Retour à la case prison pour Joey Starr.



faut dire aussi qu'il ne hâche pas ses mots


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Pô grave &#8230; Il a trois tours pour faire un double et sortir gratuitement ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2009)

C'est VRAIMENT la crise


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

On s'en branle un peu non ? 


(désolé )


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2009)

Complètement, même.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2009)

Un jeune allemand touché par une météorite


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2009)

Madoff est un petit joueur.
pas de bol pour les italiens, les banques suisses et un régime aux sinistres intentions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un jeune allemand touché par une météorite



Ah voyez, que j'avais raison ! Si une météorite peut toucher un jeune allemand, alors que dire d'un Airbus adulte ! :hein:


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah voyez, que j'avais raison ! Si une météorite peut toucher un jeune allemand, alors que dire d'un Airbus adulte ! :hein:



carrément:afraid:.
mais normalement les satellites US les détectent (à partir d'une certaine taille).
d'ailleurs, truc étrange, les USA ont arrêté de communiquer sur les météorites détectées par leurs satellites espions.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah voyez, que j'avais raison ! Si une météorite peut toucher un jeune allemand, alors que dire d'un Airbus adulte ! :hein:



Heureusement qu'il n'a été touché que par un petit pois. 



> Ce petit pois venu du fin fond de lespace la frôlé, lui laissant en souvenir une cicatrice de 8 centimètres sur la main.



Il aurait été touché par une carotte, ça aurait fait plus de mal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il n'a été touché que par un petit pois.
> 
> 
> 
> Il aurait été touché par une carotte, ça aurait fait plus de mal.



Ah ça  Dans ce cas, pour lui, avec une carotte, c'était rapé ! Les siennes étaient cuites


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2009)

Peugeot la met bien profonde a Auto Union


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il aurait été touché par une carotte, ça aurait fait plus de mal.



Dire que dans pas longtemps on va se prendre considérablement plus gros qu'une courge sur le coin du couscoussier... 

N'est-ce pas, JP ?...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dire que dans pas longtemps on va se prendre considérablement plus gros qu'une courge sur le coin du couscoussier...
> 
> N'est-ce pas, JP ?...


Et j'en connais des gourmandes qui aimeraient bien que la chose soit en forme de carotte histoire de profiter une derniere fois.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2009)

*L'eau qui fait maigrir bientôt bannie des rayons

*"Quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens arrêtent d'en acheter pour plus que ça se vende..."
_Coluche
_​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

NBA : les Lakers enlèvent leur 15e titre.


----------



## kuep (15 Juin 2009)

Mardi 16 juin 2009 20h40 sur M6

(...)


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Mardi 16 juin 2009 20h40 sur M6
> 
> (...)



et ? pô compris :rose:


----------



## duracel (15 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> et ? pô compris :rose:


 
Peut-être parce que l'on rencontre souvent sur Macgé un acteur du film?
Ou pas...

Sinon, ???


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Peut-être parce que l'on rencontre souvent sur Macgé un acteur du film?
> Ou pas...
> 
> Sinon, ???



Jugnot est corse 
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Jugnot est corse
> :rateau:



Non, jugnot n'est pas corse, ni (à notre connaissance), membre de MacGe. Un autre acteur du film, qui a mal tourné depuis, puisqu'il est devenu modo !


----------



## kuep (16 Juin 2009)

[DM]x54ut3&v3[/DM]

Tout le monde aura reconnu Jugnin. Par contre c'est pas un fil "programme TV", donc vous éviterez à l'avenir, merci.


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

c'est ce soir sur m6


----------



## jugnin (16 Juin 2009)

'Savez c'qu'il vous dit, Gérard Jugnin ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2009)

kuep a dit:


> ...  vous éviterez à l'avenir, merci.


Plaît-il ?... On donne des ordres, maintenant ?...


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2009)

décidément rien ne va plus, le capitalisme agonise et des communistes sont condamnés pour licenciement abusifs :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> décidément rien ne va plus, le capitalisme agonise et des communistes sont condamnés pour licenciement abusifs :hein:




Dissident, c'est un communiste dissident ! c'est grave, ça être communiste dissident, à la grande époque, c'était le goulag, ou au minimum l'internement en asile psyichiatrique !


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'internement en asile psyichiatrique !



 en centre de rééducation, tu veux dire ?  :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> &#8230; en centre de rééducation, tu veux dire ?  :hosto:



Non, ça je l'ai dit (le goulag, que crois tu que c'était ?)


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2009)

Gratos...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gratos...



Après "Travailler plus pour gagner moins"; voici "Travailler plus pour ne plus rien gagner du tout" ! Si Sarko lit ça, on est morts !

Il s'imagine quoi, ce mec ? que les gens qui doivent bosser pour lui un mois pour gagner de quoi vivre une semaine peuvent se permettre de gratter à l'&#339;il pour que ses actionnaires puissent continuer à s'engraisser ? 

Facile, de faire l'impasse sur un mois de salaire, quand on gagne par mois ce qu'un de ses employés gagne dans toute sa carrière au salaire minimum, mais l'équivalent anglais des smicards, ils font comment, eux, avec un mois sans salaire ? Il n'y a pas que des pilotes de ligne, dans une compagnie aérienne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2009)

En Allemagne, ils pratiquent les jobs à 1 euro de l'heure. Et avec le RSA, le Hartz allemand nous pend au nez.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après "Travailler plus pour gagner moins"; voici "Travailler plus pour ne plus rien gagner du tout" ! Si Sarko lit ça, on est morts !
> 
> Il s'imagine quoi, ce mec ? que les gens qui doivent bosser pour lui un mois pour gagner de quoi vivre une semaine peuvent se permettre de gratter à l'il pour que ses actionnaires puissent continuer à s'engraisser ?
> 
> Facile, de faire l'impasse sur un mois de salaire, quand on gagne par mois ce qu'un de ses employés gagne dans toute sa carrière au salaire minimum, mais l'équivalent anglais des smicards, ils font comment, eux, avec un mois sans salaire ? Il n'y a pas que des pilotes de ligne, dans une compagnie aérienne


On croit rêver! Ca devient vraiment de plus en plus n'importe quoi jour après jour...
Je croyais pourtant que l'esclavage avait été aboli (même chez les anglais...)
La fin est proche...


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2009)

Ouais mais ils ont l'argument qui tuent : Si vous le faites pas, vous serez au chomdu&#8230;

Qu'est ce que tu veux répondre à ça ? Les seules réponses que cela mérite sont des coups de pompe dans le fion, et ils se gausseraient de montrer que, si si si, c'est toi le vilain.

Bienvenue dans la droite ultra décomplexée.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais mais ils ont l'argument qui tuent : Si vous le faites pas, vous serez au chomdu


Ben a choisir en tre bosser pour nada et etre au chomdu avec des indemnités je crois que c'est vite vu...


----------



## rizoto (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben a choisir en tre bosser pour nada et etre au chomdu avec des indemnités je crois que c'est vite vu...



Malin comme ils sont, ils te virent pour faute grave (refus de travailler) et la pas de chomdu!


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben a choisir en tre bosser pour nada et etre au chomdu avec des indemnités je crois que c'est vite vu...



Bah ils jouent sur la peur des gens de ne plus avoir de boulot


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2009)

> ils te virent pour faute grave (refus de travailler) et la pas de chomdu!



tu touches les assedic même après un licenciement pour faute grave.
simplement tu ne touches pas d'indemnité de licenciement et indemnité de préavis.
mais tu touches les indemnités de congé payés.


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gratos...



Je suppose que môssieur le directeur va donner l'exemple ?



Allez mes serfs, un peu d'entrain, c'est pour votre bien


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2009)

Ça, on n'en parlera pas au JT de Pernot...
Aux autres JT non plus, d'ailleurs...
Quand aux politiques...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je suppose que môssieur le directeur va donner l'exemple ?



Oui oui, apparemment...
Mais, à ce que j'ai entendu ce matin, avec ses 870.000£ par an, il aura probablement plus de facilités que l'hôtesse avec ses 1.500 £...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Malin comme ils sont, ils te virent pour faute grave (refus de travailler) et la pas de chomdu!





fedo a dit:


> tu touches les assedic même après un licenciement pour faute grave.
> simplement tu ne touches pas d'indemnité de licenciement et indemnité de préavis.
> mais tu touches les indemnités de congé payés.



Nous retrouvons ici la confusion largement répandue dans l'esprit du public entre la "faute grave", qui n'est pas grave, en fait, et la "faute inexcusable", qui elle, est grave.

Je vais vous indiquer le motif de faute grave qui m'a naguère value de me retrouver au chômage (indemnisé) : refus d'une mutation à l'autre bout de la France (avec, donc, mise au chômage de fait de ma femme).


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2009)

> Nous retrouvons ici la confusion largement répandue dans l'esprit du public entre la "faute grave", qui n'est pas grave, en fait, et la "faute inexcusable", qui elle, est grave.
> 
> Je vais vous indiquer le motif de faute grave qui m'a naguère value de me retrouver au chômage (indemnisé) : refus d'une mutation à l'autre bout de la France (avec, donc, mise au chômage de fait de ma femme).


plus complexe.

Il y a la faute grave: faute du salarié empêchant tout maintien dans l'entreprise.
c'est le critère, après elle peut être inexcusable ou non.

et la faute lourde: faute du salarié avec intention de nuire à l'employeur.
elle est impardonnable.

faute lourde: aucune indemnité, seulement les assedic.
et dommages et intérêts possiblement dus à l'employeur.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2009)

Mwouahahahahahaah!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça, on n'en parlera pas au JT de Pernot...
> Aux autres JT non plus, d'ailleurs...
> Quand aux politiques...



Les élections européennes sont passées donc Pernaut n'a aucune raison d'en parler.


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahahaah!!!!



C'est balot ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est balot ça



Moins que 56 couilles au réveil...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Juin 2009)

991 Euros par mois. Une vie de curé.


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahahaah!!!!




vu la tête du tatoueur


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> vu la tête du tatoueur



Les autoportraits, c'est dans portfolio, Mackie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> vu la tête du tatoueur



Elle aurait dû se méfier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> vu la tête du tatoueur
> 
> http://www.rtlinfo.be/pictures/div/2009_06_17/570x427/tatoueur.jpg



Ah ? Tu l'as toujours, cette vieille photo de toi ?


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juin 2009)

Rites de passage pour devenir Admin?


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2009)

Après "Les Dents de la Mer", nos amis requins dans une nouvelle
production : La Coke de la Mer


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Après "Les Dents de la Mer", nos amis requins dans une nouvelle
> production : La Coke de la Mer



Ça serait pas plutôt une nouvelle recette de cuisine  : le requin farci ? :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2009)

Attention ... Les geek sont au pouvoir ! 

http://www.liberation.fr/politiques/0101574801-fillon-ce-vrai-geek


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Rites de passage pour devenir Admin?


Je ne savais pas quil fallait payer de sa personne à ce point pour devenir admin. Ça fout les jetons  

Blague à part, jai subi une séance de détatouage au laser il y a quelques années. La vache que ça fait mal :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gratos...


Suite du "feuilleton"...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

*Le 1er véhicule unipersonnel et intelligent*


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Le 1er véhicule unipersonnel et intelligent*



Le ministère de l'intégration en a commandé toute une flotte  ils circuleront dans les rues à la recherche de sans-papiers, et hop ! direction Roissy


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Le 1er véhicule unipersonnel et intelligent*


 
Et quand on en aura tous un comme ça, on pourra tranquillement embarquer sur le vaisseau pour laisser Wall-E s'occuper de nos poubelles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Le 1er véhicule unipersonnel et intelligent*



Ils ont prévu l'option massage ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ont prévu l'option massage ?


Pourquoi pas un robot suceur, aussi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Tu pourrais faire une photo de fauteuil intitulée "Ceci n'est pas une pipe"
Mais seulement à Montreux.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2009)

Chasse au crocodile dans l'est de la France



> Il a raconté à des amis qu'il avait déjà aperçu le crocodile samedi, mais qu'il avait gardé cette information pour lui, ayant peur de ne pas être cru et d'être pris pour un fou.



Tu m'étonnes!


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Chasse au crocodile dans l'est de la France
> 
> 
> 
> Tu m'étonnes!



L'occasion ou jamais de tourner un remake made in france de Crocodile dundee, dans les vosges avec en vedette Johnny et Carla...


----------



## viruce (18 Juin 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Attention ... Les geek sont au pouvoir !
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/politiques/0101574801-fillon-ce-vrai-geek



Quel serait  l'avatar de Fillon sur MacG ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)

viruce a dit:


> Quel serait  l'avatar de Fillon sur MacG ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Suite du "feuilleton"...



donc, les pilotes devraient sacrifier (en échange d'actions gratuites quand même) 195  sur leurs 7500  mensuels, tandis que les bagagistes et autres petits personnels de pistes, eux devraient sacrifier la totalité de leurs 900 ou 1000  mensuels, en échange de  rien ! :mouais: Bel exemple de justice sociale


----------



## viruce (18 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>



iDuck n'est pas un geek centriste ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2009)

viruce a dit:


> iDuck n'est pas un geek centriste ?



Si, si.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2009)

Elle risquait la peine de mort : les internautes l'ont sauvée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2009)

Merci Internet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------

La PETA offre un attrape-mouche à Obama


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Juin 2009)

Le vol Continental 61 ne répondait presque plus....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

viruce a dit:


> iDuck n'est pas un geek centriste ?





iDuck a dit:


> Si, si.



En fait, ce qu'il cherche surtout, c'est à être au centre  Des conversations !


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ce qu'il cherche surtout, c'est à être au centre  Des conversations !



Et il n'est pas le seul dans ce cas sur MacG, loin s'en faut


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2009)

incroyable démonstration du F-16 au salon du Bourget.
le pilote doit être vidé après ça
quelle manuvrabilité:afraid:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2009)

J'ai fait pareil avec ma moto y'a 3 ans


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Juin 2009)

Tous les cinés en plein air gratuits sont menacés




> "Même si lâge légal le plus élevé de ses films est 7&#8201;ans. Il faudrait contrôler quun gamin de 6&#8201;ans ne se glisse pas dans la foule."



Et le gamin de 6 ans, il a pas des parents pour contrôler ça ? 

Non mais sérieux


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> incroyable démonstration du F-16 au salon du Bourget.
> le pilote doit être vidé après ça
> quelle manuvrabilité:afraid:



je vais aller voir ça cette après, le 300mm f4 et son extendeur x1,4 sont prêt :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> incroyable démonstration du F-16 au salon du Bourget.
> le pilote doit être vidé après ça
> quelle man&#339;uvrabilité:afraid:



Ben, à vrai dire, s'il y avait là une vraie performance de pilotage, sur le plan man&#339;uvrabilité, le F16 est un excellent avion, mais dans sa catégorie, il y en a de meilleurs sur ce plan, comme le Sukoï 27 russe, qui est à ce jour, le seul warbird à pouvoir voler (un court instant) en marche arrière :

[YOUTUBE]StVpXiZCplw[/YOUTUBE]​
L'intérêt de la man&#339;uvre est resté assez longtemps purement spectaculaire, mais après un certain temps, les russes se sont rendus compte que faire gagner 50 à 80 m d'altitude tout en perdant 300 à 400 Km/h en seulement une centaine de mètres permettait au Sukoï de passer en position de chassé à celle de chasseur sans que le pilote du F16 qui tentait de l'aligner ne puisse rien faire, aussi virtuose soit-il !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahahaah!!!!



Intox?


----------



## duracel (19 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, à vrai dire, s'il y avait là une vraie performance de pilotage, sur le plan manuvrabilité, le F16 est un excellent avion, mais dans sa catégorie, il y en a de meilleurs sur ce plan, comme le Sukoï 27 russe, qui est à ce jour, le seul warbird à pouvoir voler (un court instant) en marche arrière :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]StVpXiZCplw[/YOUTUBE]​
> L'intérêt de la manuvre est resté assez longtemps purement spectaculaire, mais après un certain temps, les russes se sont rendus compte que faire gagner 50 à 80 m d'altitude tout en perdant 300 à 400 Km/h en seulement une centaine de mètres permettait au Sukoï de passer en position de chassé à celle de chasseur sans que le pilote du F16 qui tentait de l'aligner ne puisse rien faire, aussi virtuose soit-il !


 

héhé, c'est le cobra de Pougatchev. 
Il en est question dans l'album 45 de Buck Danny, _Les Secrets de la Mer Noire._


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2009)

Pour rester dans les pirouettes, j'avais évoqué un conflit au Pérou
entre population indienne et le gouvernement.

C'est officiel le gouvernement fait marche arrière :
http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...de-l-amazonie_1208689_3222.html#xtor=RSS-3208

Restons attentifs cependant ....


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, à vrai dire, s'il y avait là une vraie performance de pilotage, sur le plan man&#339;uvrabilité, le F16 est un excellent avion, mais dans sa catégorie, il y en a de meilleurs sur ce plan, comme le Sukoï 27 russe, qui est à ce jour, le seul warbird à pouvoir voler (un court instant) en marche arrière :
> 
> 
> L'intérêt de la man&#339;uvre est resté assez longtemps purement spectaculaire, mais après un certain temps, les russes se sont rendus compte que faire gagner 50 à 80 m d'altitude tout en perdant 300 à 400 Km/h en seulement une centaine de mètres permettait au Sukoï de passer en position de chassé à celle de chasseur sans que le pilote du F16 qui tentait de l'aligner ne puisse rien faire, aussi virtuose soit-il !



Et du coup les ricains avaient répliqué avec le X31 et sa figure encore plus spectaculaire 'la mangouste' :

http://www.dfrc.nasa.gov/gallery/Movie/X-31/Medium/EM-0036-06.mpg

Lu sur un forum :
_le "cobra de pougatchev" c'est que le sukoi est intrinsequement instable ( comme tout avion hypermanoeuvrant). Pour la figure, le pilote coupe l'assiette automatique, le centre de poussée revient avant le centre de gravité, et le zinc bascule naturellement. Apres, hop, on pousse le manche pour rechopper l'horizontale, et on rebranche le correcteur d'assiette... Mais ceci n'est possible que grace a la poussée vectorisée ( tuyere de réacteur mobile)

La quintessence du bigntz c'est le X-31 américain : imbattable en dog-fight ( grosse bouse en combat genre fire & forget), le zinc se permet de rester manoeuvrant avec un angle par rapport a l'horizontale de 75°, pratiquement en équilibe sur ses réacteurs, avec juste les plans canard comme gouverne aérodynamique.... _


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2009)

> le F16 est un excellent avion, mais dans sa catégorie, il y en a de meilleurs sur ce plan, comme le Sukoï 27 russe,



pas la même catégorie. le F16 est un chasseur monoréacteur léger et plus que trentenaire dans sa conception.
le Su 27 est un bi réacteur de supériorité (catégorie F15).
par ailleurs le modèle présenté dans la vidéo est celui équipé de poussée vectorielle il me semble, ce qui facilite les manoeuvres.


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2009)

ouais, des avions qui servent de toutes façons à louper des frappes chirurgicales, quoi. Pas de quoi faire les kékés.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2009)

Ca ne rigole pas dans le 'Royal enclosure' d'Ascot

_Overseas visitors are welcome to wear the formal national dress of their country or Service dress._


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2009)

On regretterai presque la coupure internet prévue par Hadopi : 

http://www.ecrans.fr/800-000-dollars-par-chanson,7522.html

Vu les fichiers téléchargés, elle s'en sort plutôt bien non ?


----------



## fedo (20 Juin 2009)

les tontons flingueurs en Chine:hein:, une production nord coréenne (ça s'est terminé à la nord coréenne).

mon passage préféré:



> dans la famille des Kim, Jong-nam est le mal-aimé. Il nest plus le bienvenu à Pyongyang. Il est rejeté par son père depuis qu*il sest fait arrêter à Tokyo, en 2001, alors quil tentait daller à Disneyland muni dun faux passeport dominicain*.



culte


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

les cagoules interdite de manifestation, mais   pas la burqa


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> les cagoule interdite de manifestation, mais   pas la burqa


Ben faut aller manifester en burqa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2009)

Posté par Dos Jones :
"Ben faut aller manifester en burqa"

En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne.


----------



## fedo (20 Juin 2009)

Crocodile Dundee est demandé dans les Vosges

l'actu c'est du délire en ce moment


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

impact réel de twitter en Iran ...


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2009)

Christine Albanel rejoint the pirate bay:love:

 comparativement à Albanul, Gordon Brawn a compris internet...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2009)

La CIA recrute ses nouveaux espions parmi les golden boys


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Juin 2009)

Un hélicoptère s'écrase dans l'Ain, un bateau coule sur le lac d'Annecy. 

Belle série.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Juin 2009)

*Oups ! Une entreprise de BTP britannique publie par maladresse des infos sur des installations du MI5* 

ze link is in english, I am navré


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2009)

Décidément ils n'ont pas de bol : entre ça et les ordinateurs contenant des données sensibles qui disparaissent...


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2009)

décidément la Grande Bretagne est responsable de tout, l'ayatollah Ali Khamenei accuse Londres.



> Le correspondant permanent de la BBC en Iran, Jon Leyne, a d'ailleurs reçu l'ordre des autorités de quitter le pays sous 24 heures, pour avoir _«soutenu»_ les émeutiers, *selon l'agence Fars*, proche du gouvernement.



elle porte bien son nom celle-là


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2009)

Ah bon ? Je croyais que c'était JP qui était responsable de tout.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Juin 2009)

Le coup de la main de létranger, un grand classique ! Sils en sont là cest ce que ça ne va pas très fort :casse:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h19 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Ah bon ? Je croyais que c'était JP qui était responsable de tout.


Pas que, pas que


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah bon ? Je croyais que c'était JP qui était responsable de tout.


Ce qu'on ne savait pas : JP est anglais.




D'ailleurs il se promène à Nice


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahahaah!!!!





gloup gloup a dit:


> Intox?



Fin de l'histoire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

*Twin thieves busted by Google Street View*


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2009)

Euh.. je veux bien faire correctrice à Libé moi !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Juin 2009)

Fête de la musique. 223 interpellations et 196 gardes à vue. 

Et ça valse à Inter.

Pendant qu'on se rend compte qu'il y avait une coquille dans l'épreuve de physique au bac....


----------



## Berthold (22 Juin 2009)

Des chinois en colère font reculer les CRS locaux.
Malgré les commentaires, j'ai du mal à croire que les flics n'ont pas reçu d'ordre du style ne pas faire de vagues pas de blessé, etc., pour le moins. C'est pas leurs habitudes de reculer sans cogner.

[EDIT]Faites l'effort de regarder la video jusqu'au bout, c'est quand même impressionnant[/EDIT]


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Juin 2009)

Les universités américaines dans la tourmente du marché : la réduction des donations ou les déboires de la spéculation ont creusé les déficits des établissements jusquaux plus prestigieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Des chinois en colère font reculer les CRS locaux.
> Malgré les commentaires, j'ai du mal à croire que les flics n'ont pas reçu d'ordre du style ne pas faire de vagues pas de blessé, etc., pour le moins. C'est pas leurs habitudes de reculer sans cogner.
> 
> [EDIT]Faites l'effort de regarder la video jusqu'au bout, c'est quand même impressionnant[/EDIT]



A mon avis, ils n'avaient que leurs matraques, et n'étaient guère plus que 150 ou 200, face à 40 000 personnes en colère, ça aurait été suicidaire de leur part de "cogner", je pense  Mais fais leur confiance, ils reviendront certainement avec autre chose que des matraques, parce qu'en Chine, le régime est prêt à tout pour le bien du peuple, même à tuer le peuple s'il le faut, et si le peuple manifeste, ça n'est pas bon pour lui, donc il est impératif de l'en empêcher par tous les moyens, y compris en tirant dans le tas ! :mouais:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Les universités américaines dans la tourmente du marché : la réduction des donations ou les déboires de la spéculation ont creusé les déficits des établissements jusquaux plus prestigieux.



C'est bien de l'Humanité, ça, je n'aime pas du tout Sarko, mais pousser la mauvaise foi jusqu'à le mouiller là dedans, alors que nous savons tous que c'est la faute à Jipé !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

*Un JT Bolivien prend des images de la série LOST pour des photos du crash du vol AF447*


----------



## boodou (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Un JT Bolivien prend des images de la série LOST pour des photos du crash du vol AF447*



cool ! on va bientôt avoir des vidéos des survivants sur leur île je suppose ...


----------



## fedo (23 Juin 2009)

You are fired !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2009)

Ca va se bousculer au portillon pour prendre la place de Frédéric Mitterrand à la direction de la Villa Médicis.


----------



## fedo (23 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca va se bousculer au portillon pour prendre la place de Frédéric Mitterrand à la direction de la Villa Médicis.



prem's


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

*Leopold II voulait envahir les Pays-Bas*

:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

Ca a l'air vachement bon les couleuvres! Miam miam!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

Estrosi veux lire vos SMS


----------



## fedo (24 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Estrosi veux lire vos SMS



je suis mal barré :sick:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Estrosi veux lire vos SMS




A peine arrivé, c'est déjà parti ! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2009)

Je ve bi1 kil surveil mé sms car il son vachman bi1.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

Biens mal acquis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Biens mal acquis...



Finit toujours par profiter  À quelqu'un


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

Estrosi (encore lui) à la mémoire courte: il déclairait en 2008 avant le second tour des municipales "Je veux aujourd'hui solennellement annoncer que Nice sera demain ma seule priorité [...] "


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Estrosi (encore lui) à la mémoire courte: il déclairait en 2008 avant le second tour des municipales "Je veux aujourd'hui solennellement annoncer que Nice sera demain ma seule priorité [...] "


Boaf...
C'est pas le seul/le premier (quel que soit le bord politique)...  
T'es heureux de l'avoir comme premier édile ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es heureux de l'avoir comme premier édile ?!...


M'en bati!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Estrosi veux lire vos SMS



On dirait que Lefevre lui a passé les fins de stocks frelatés...


----------



## yvos (24 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Estrosi (encore lui) à la mémoire courte: il déclairait en 2008 avant le second tour des municipales "Je veux aujourd'hui solennellement annoncer que Nice sera demain ma seule priorité [...] "



Entre les ministres nommés après avoir été élus députés européens (Nora Berra), les ministres ex filtrés parce qu'ils ont été élus aux européennes (Barnier, Dati), les ministres nommés après avoir dit qu'ils renonçaient à tout autre mandat (Estrosi), le discours assez répandu il n'y a pas si longtemps contre le cumul des mandats, les ministres d'Etat qui se multiplient, les ministres auprès de ministres '(ça, c'est une belle nouveauté) :love:, les secrétaires d'Etat (bon, ça, ça va)...

moi je dis, en France, on n'a pas pétrole, mais on a plein d'idées (pour divertir) 

Sinon, concrètement, au boulot, on peut plus utiliser les modèles existants car l'acronyme a changé pour la 4ème fois depuis 2007...je passe sur tous les supports imprimés, cartes de visites, logo, financés par nos aimables concitoyens, les marchés qui vont être retardés à cause de délégation de signature à refaire, etc..:love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Estrosi (encore lui) à la mémoire courte: il déclairait en 2008 avant le second tour des municipales "Je veux aujourd'hui solennellement annoncer que Nice sera demain ma seule priorité [...] "


Que ne ferait-on pas pour un maroquin


----------



## viruce (25 Juin 2009)

En legende d'une photo dans la rubrique "24 heures photo" du Figaro :
" Il faut traverser les montagnes du Cachemire jusquà 4 000 m daltitude et un terrain hostile, car en partie peuplé par des populations musulmanes. (Tauseef Mustafa/AFP)"
Ah ces musulmans ils rendent meme le terrain hostile... Ca ne vous choque pas ?:mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Juin 2009)

viruce a dit:


> En legende d'une photo dans la rubrique "24 heures photo" du Figaro :
> " Il faut traverser les montagnes du Cachemire jusquà 4 000 m daltitude et un terrain hostile, car en partie peuplé par des populations musulmanes. (Tauseef Mustafa/AFP)"
> Ah ces musulmans ils rendent meme le terrain hostile... Ca ne vous choque pas ?:mouais:


Décidément ils ne sont pas comme nous. En effet, cette phrase est plus que limite :mouais:
En plus, que comprendre par « populations musulmanes » ?


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2009)

viruce a dit:


> En legende d'une photo dans la rubrique "24 heures photo" du Figaro :
> " Il faut traverser les montagnes du Cachemire jusquà 4 000 m daltitude et un terrain hostile, car en partie peuplé par des populations musulmanes. (Tauseef Mustafa/AFP)"
> Ah ces musulmans ils rendent meme le terrain hostile... Ca ne vous choque pas ?:mouais:




c'est spécial et tendancieux comme raccourci.  On peut laisser le bénéfice du doute et mettre cela sur le compte de la maladresse. En même temps, quand tu connais le niveau de tension interreligieux au cachemire et plus largement la frontière indo pakistanaise, on peut penser que c'est pas totalement dénué de fondement (comment d'ailleurs ne pas être "hostile" à des illuminés hindouistes qui ont pas hésité à  raser des mosquées et attaquer des musulmans parce que musulmans). Et ça date pas d'hier.


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2009)

viruce a dit:


> En legende d'une photo dans la rubrique "24 heures photo" du Figaro :
> " Il faut traverser les montagnes du Cachemire jusqu&#8217;à 4 000 m d&#8217;altitude et un terrain hostile, car en partie peuplé par des populations musulmanes. (Tauseef Mustafa/AFP)"
> Ah ces musulmans ils rendent meme le terrain hostile... Ca ne vous choque pas ?:mouais:





CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Décidément ils ne sont pas comme nous. En effet, cette phrase est plus que limite :mouais:
> En plus, que comprendre par « populations musulmanes » ?


Faut lire le début de la légende, hein !...
Shiva est un dieu hindou...
Quand on sait quelles sont les tensions qui existent entre communautés en Inde...
On comprend la suite de la phrase qui vous choque tant...


ÉDIT : 'tain, yvos, tu fais chier !...


----------



## viruce (25 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut lire le début de la légende, hein !...
> Shiva est un dieu hindou...
> Quand on sait quelles sont les tensions qui existent entre communautés en Inde...
> On comprend la suite de la phrase qui vous choque tant...
> ...



J'avais bien compris Thirum, je trouve juste, comme Yvos l'a remarque, que c'est un peu tendancieux et ose comme raccourci si il n'y a pas plus d'explications.
On legende une photo un peu plus quand c'est pour decrire des situations aussi particulieres ....
Ou on legende pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2009)

Apparu locataire d'un HLM...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Suite du "feuilleton"...


Fin ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Les enculés comptez vous....


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2009)

Le roi de la pop est mort


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fin ?!...





> Willie Walsh, qui avait lui-même donné l'exemple en renonçant à un mois de salaire (ramenant sa paye annuelle à 674 000 livres, soit près de 800 000 euros)



Oh le pauvre !  Il va être obligé de garder sa Rolls un an au lieu de pouvoir la changer au bout de six mois :affraid:

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

*Lavion solaire de Bertrand Piccard est une réalité*


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Lavion solaire de Bertrand Piccard est une réalité*





			
				Le Soir a dit:
			
		

> Bertrand Pi*cc*ard (le petit-fils dAuguste Pi*cc*ard  qui fut le premier homme à voyager dans la stratosphère grâce à son ballon FNRS-1)



Non non ! c'est Bertrand Pi*c*ard, petit fils d'Auguste Pi*c*ard, qui a fait ça ! :mouais: :hein:



			
				Le Soir a dit:
			
		

> « Si un avion est capable de voler de nuit comme de jour sans carburant  que personne ne vienne ensuite prétendre quil est impossible de faire la même chose pour des véhicules, des chauffages, des climatiseurs *ou des ordinateurs*



Perso, pour mes Mac, j'ai abandonné les modèles au kérozène, je leur préfère la version électrique


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2009)

la nasa dit merde au système métrique , putain, même les anglais y sont passer :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la nasa dit merde au système métrique , putain, même les anglais y sont passer :rateau:



Dun autre côté, les écrans d'ordinateur et de télé et les dimensions de jantes de bagnoles et de vélo, pour ne citer qu'eux, on les mesure en centimètres ? :mouais:
(Attention je n'ai pas dit que j'étais pour, je constate)

Alors le S.I., je veux bien, mais faudrait peut-être balayer devant notre porte


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2009)

Jamais fatigué...


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Jamais fatigué...


Ben il sait de quoi il parle, hein, ce pôv malade


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la nasa dit merde au système métrique , putain, même les anglais y sont passer :rateau:



Oui, mais là si tu lis l'article c'est tout à fait logique.

D'abord pour des problèmes de coûts lié à la conversion d'un projet qui est une évolution d'un projet américain précédent.

Ensuite parce qu'il y a des risques lié à la conversion, qui ont déjà coûté la perte d'un projet, à cause d'une conversion loupée.

Ca ne remet pas en cause l'utilisation du S.I. par la N.A.S.A, bien au contraire, mais là, ils ne veulent pas prendre de risque inutile, vu l'ampleur du projet en question.


Quant aux anglais Ils ont dit qu'ils y passaient au S.I. mais ils n'ont fait que le dire.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Jamais fatigué...


A vomir. On se croirait au XIXe siècle :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Jamais fatigué...



Je m'attends, un jour ou l'autre, à ce qu'il fasse un rapprochement avec les personnes qui travaillent malgré leur handicap afin de faire passer son idée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)

Michaël Jackson à deux doigts de tuer Google !


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2009)

Les radars font chauffer l'iPhone :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Les radars font chauffer l'iPhone :mouais:



Si j'ai bien lu, ce ne sont pas les radars, mais plutôt l'utilisation combinée du GPS et d'un logiciel d'avertissement sur la position des radars, qui ont cet effet, pas besoin que le radar soit là, il suffit qu'il soit mentionné sur la "carte officielle" !


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Jamais fatigué...



Si un jour il fait des petits avec notre (ancienne) ministre de la Culture, j'en veux bien un pour ma collec' perso !


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2009)

Tu m'étonnes, la valeur que ça vaudra&#8230;

Mais quid du pékin voulant bosser depuis la maison (à cause de son arrêt de travail qui l'empêche de se déplacer jusqu'à son travail) mais dont la ligne internet a été suspendu pour piratage ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2009)

Le prêtre avait trop bu de vin de messe... plus de permis de conduire


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2009)

Bis repetita...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2009)

"Ils" feront toujours comme "ils" veulent, peu importe...
Avec ou sans l'aval de la "maison mère"...
Pfff... Nuisibles, tous autant qu'ils sont, quel que soit le concile......


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Ils" feront toujours comme "ils" veulent, peu importe...
> Avec ou sans l'aval de la "maison mère"...
> Pfff... Nuisibles, tous autant qu'ils sont, quel que soit le concile......


Moué enfin les autres valent pas mieux hein&#8230;

"faites ceci, faites cela, tututu on discute pas, on a raison on te dit"


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

C'est qu'est-ce que je dit en parlant de concile...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

Mal réveillé :sick:


----------



## boodou (30 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Ils" feront toujours comme "ils" veulent, peu importe...
> Avec ou sans l'aval de la "maison mère"...
> Pfff... Nuisibles, tous autant qu'ils sont, quel que soit le concile......



Si l'on se base sur une analyse bassmanesque développée dans un autre fil, on pourrait simplement les qualifier de chrétins ...


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

Dépôt de plainte contre TF1...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2009)

Ils vont nous "piquer" des infos !


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

l'A310 présentait des défauts, et la compagnies avait déjà eu des problemes :

[YOUTUBE]SqKdVo_IcGs[/YOUTUBE] 

(ici un boeing 767)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> l'A310 présentait des défauts, et la compagnies avait déjà eu des problemes :
> 
> [VIDEO]... Plouf !...[/VIDEO]
> 
> (ici un boeing 767)



Il est préférable, parait il, de bien se renseigner sur une compagnie aérienne avant d'embarquer sur leurs vols...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> l'A310 présentait des défauts, et la compagnies avait déjà eu des problemes :



Il s'agit là d'Ethiopian Airlines. Ce vol avait été détourné en 1996, et avait fini sa course dans la mer, faute de carburant.


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

j'ai confondu


----------



## silvio (30 Juin 2009)

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...213637_3244.html#ens_id=1213093&xtor=RSS-3208

En même temps, faut bien que les lobbyistes de Monsanto justifient leur salaire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------

Ah pis tiens : deux d'un coup
Mais celui-ci ....... aaaaaaahhh il est beau
http://www.rue89.com/2009/06/30/lettre-ouverte-de-joseph-tual-nicolas-j-irai-a-ta-convoc


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

les contrôles de police sont bien au faciès ! (preuve scientifique)


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> les contrôles de police sont bien au faciès ! (preuve scientifique)



c'est faux entièrement Mackie.
la preuve lui n'a jamais été contrôlé


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

j'ai été contrôlé a Chatelet cette année, j'avais la grosse barbe, va savoir pourquoi tout les gens contrôlé était barbu


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est faux entièrement Mackie.
> la preuve lui n'a jamais été contrôlé



Vu la tronche, en cas de contrôle au faciès (de son vivant, s'entend), les seuls papiers qu'on aurait pu lui demander, c'est son certificat de décès et son permis d'inhumer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu la tronche, en cas de contrôle au faciès (de son vivant, s'entend), les seuls papiers qu'on aurait pu lui demander, c'est son certificat de décès et son permis d'inhumer !



Le permis de port de nez aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ... va savoir pourquoi tout les gens contrôlé était barbu


Ben, parce qu'ils cherchaient un barbu...


----------



## boodou (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai été contrôlé a Chatelet cette année, j'avais la grosse barbe, va savoir pourquoi tout les gens contrôlé était barbu





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, parce qu'ils cherchaient un barbu...



tss tss ... soyons précis, ils cherchaient un barbu dyslexique.


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2009)

Le site The Pirate Bay racheté pour 5,6 millions d'euros


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2009)

Obama interrompu par un _canard_...

[YOUTUBE]A9EP6U0BBrA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> les contrôles de police sont bien au faciès ! (preuve scientifique)



Ils contrôlent aussi à la plaque d'immatriculation et à l'automobile.
Les doublés 93+ BMW et 93+ Mercedes font un malheur.


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai été contrôlé a Chatelet cette année, _*j'avais la grosse barbe*_, va savoir pourquoi tout les gens contrôlé était barbu



Dans ton cas, vu que la *grosse* barbe semble peu crédible*, ils ont du penser qu'il s'agissait d'un postiche. Et un mec qui se balade avec une fausse grosse barbe dans le métro, je peux comprendre qu'ils trouvent ca suspect... 



_* Déjà pour cause de système pileux qui tient plus du duvet de canard que des gènes de Demis Roussos. De plus, ta p'tite tête avec une grosse barbe se traduirait par le fait que tu ne peux marcher que le regard scotché sur tes chaussures, pour cause de surpoids dans les muscles du cou. _


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2009)

*L'UMP profite de la baisse de la TVA pour faire sa pub*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *L'UMP profite de la baisse de la TVA pour faire sa pub*



Même les plus vieilles des putes plombées de la moule aux cils n'osent pas racoler de cette manière...

Je vomis sur ce pays de merde...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *L'UMP profite de la baisse de la TVA pour faire sa pub*





> Nous avons tenu nos engagements de campagne. Les restaurateurs sont invités, s'ils le souhaitent, à adhérer à l'UMP



Et pour les engagements de campagne non tenus, de quel parti ils envoient le bulletin d'adhésion ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et pour les engagements de campagne non tenus, de quel parti ils envoient le bulletin d'adhésion ?




Ça dépend des engagements, mais comme pour une bonne part, la réponse pertinente est "je m'inscris seulement si vous ne les tenez pas"   :mouais:


----------



## macpacman (2 Juillet 2009)

Les engagements de campagne ? quand Sarkozy promettait le maintien de la retraite à 60 ans
un politicien menteur c'est un pléonasme.
On peut en trouver d'autres d'ailleurs.
Politicien = menteur, véreux, cynique, arriviste, preneur de gens pour des cons...


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2009)

l'A330 d'Air France a bien heurté l'eau de plein foutet et ne s'est pas désintégré en vol...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2009)

La où il y a un truc qui me gène c'est qu'à l'altitude où il était il lui a fallu au moins 4 minutes pour venir percuter la mer or, aucun message de détresse n'a été émis durant ce temps par le commandant de bord ou le co-pilote Etaient-ils déjà morts à ce moment ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La où il y a un truc qui me gène c'est qu'à l'altitude où il était il lui a fallu au moins 4 minutes pour venir percuter la mer or, aucun message de détresse n'a été émis durant ce temps par le commandant de bord ou le co-pilote&#8230; Etaient-ils déjà morts à ce moment ?



Dépressurisation sans rupture totale de l'appareil? Tout le monde est surpris, et y passe, mais l'avion continue à _planer_ jusqu'à manquer de carburant? Pour finir par s'abîmer en mer.


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2009)

> Dépressurisation sans rupture totale de l'appareil? Tout le monde est surpris, et y passe, mais l'avion continue à _planer_ jusqu'à manquer de carburant? Pour finir par s'abîmer en mer.



c'est arrivé à un avion turc il y a quelques années, un Boeing 737 je crois. tous les passagers ont été congelés il me semble.
l'avion a continué sa course pour venir s'écraser en Grèce si je me souviens bien.
à la suite de ça les autorités européennes avaient instaurer la liste noire des compagnies.



> aucun message de détresse n'a été émis durant ce temps par le commandant de bord ou le co-pilote Etaient-ils déjà morts à ce moment ?



il y a le fameux message"panne électrique" qui prend peut-être tout son sens.


----------



## macpacman (2 Juillet 2009)

on ne dirait pas qu'il a plané il paraît qu'il a fait une chute brutale.
Le commandant de bord et tout son équipage: morts de trouille?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est arrivé à un avion turc il y a quelques années, un Boeing 737 je crois. tous les passagers ont été congelés il me semble.
> l'avion a continué sa course pour venir s'écraser en Grèce si je me souviens bien.
> à la suite de ça les autorités européennes avaient instaurer la liste noire des compagnies.



C'était celui-là je crois. Chypre c'est grec ou turc?


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2009)

> Chypre c'est grec ou turque?



choisi ton camp 



> on ne dirait pas qu'il a plané il paraît qu'il a fait une chute brutale.



oui, or les avions de ligne sont conçus pour que ça n'arrive pas (mise en piqué).


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2009)

fedo a dit:


> or les avions de ligne sont conçus pour que ça n'arrive pas (mise en piqué).



Oui ! Ça, c'est vrai, ça, c'est comme le Titanic, il était conçu pour ne pas pouvoir couler !


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2009)

macpacman a dit:


> on ne dirait pas qu'il a plané il paraît qu'il a fait une chute brutale.
> Le commandant de bord et tout son équipage: morts de trouille?



Béh Les avions de ligne planent aussi bien qu'une enclume ou un fer à repasser. Sans propulsion, ils font comme la pomme de newton : Paf ! Compote.


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2009)

Yemenia n'est pas contante car on a empêché ses avions (décrit comme poubelle par certain) a décoller 

la communauté comoriennes a raison  non aux poubelles volante


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Béh&#8230; Les avions de ligne planent aussi bien qu'une enclume ou un fer à repasser. Sans propulsion, ils font comme la pomme de newton : Paf ! Compote.



J'aurai tendance à penser le contraire. Et il y en a au moins un pour qui ce n'est pas le cas. Il me semble qu'il y a des années un 757 ou 767 a vu ses moteurs couper en plein vol avec un bel ensemble, et a réussi à s'en sortir. Je ne sais plus s'il a plané jusqu'à une piste ou jusqu'à ce que l'équipage réussisse à redemarrer le bouzin, mais ils s'en sont sortis.

Cela dit il y a planer et planer, et trouver une piste en plein atlantique sud...

Edit : on trouve tout sur glouglou


> Lors de l&#8217;incident du &#8220;Planeur de Gimli&#8220;, un Boing 767 tombé en panne sèche en plein vol en 1983, le pilote avait trouvé expérimentalement que la vitesse optimale se situait autour de 400 km/h, et avait obtenu de son zinc une finesse proche de 12, soit l&#8217;équivalent d&#8217;un bon parapente actuel.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Yemenia n'est pas contante car on a empêché ses avions (décrit comme poubelle par certain) a décoller
> 
> *la communauté comoriennes* a raison  non aux poubelles volante


D'un autre côté c'est la même qui a réclamé/obtenu avec 95% de "oui" l'indépendance en 1974 :mouais:

On a l'indépendance que l'on mérite

Vivement l'indépendance de la Corse


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> D'un autre côté c'est la même qui a réclamé/obtenu avec 95% de "oui" l'indépendance en 1974 :mouais:
> 
> On a l'indépendance que l'on mérite
> 
> Vivement l'indépendance de la Corse



Pas compris le rapport entre poubelle volante et volonté d'indépendance... 
Tu peux développer ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas compris le rapport entre poubelle volante et volonté d'indépendance...
> Tu peux développer ?


Si pas d'indépendance Air France aurait maintenu sa ligne vers les Comores je pense&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2009)

On se demande bien d'ailleurs, pourquoi, après avoir tant luttés pour leur indépendance, tant de comoriens veulent déménager pour s'installer à Mayotte, la seule ile de l'archipel à avoir voulu rester française


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On se demande bien d'ailleurs, pourquoi, après avoir tant luttés pour leur indépendance, tant de comoriens veulent déménager pour s'installer à Mayotte, la seule ile de l'archipel à avoir voulu rester française


Les ASSEDICs


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si pas d'indépendance Air France aurait maintenu sa ligne vers les Comores je pense


Comprends mieux.
Mais c'est plus 'assumer les conséquences de l'indépendance' que 'avoir l'indépendance qu'on mérite'. Personnellement je ne crois pas que l'indépendance se mérite mais qu'elle s'acquiert (que ce soit justifié ou non est un autre problème, et on sort un peu du sujet de toutes façons).


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> D'un autre côté c'est la même qui a réclamé/obtenu avec 95% de "oui" l'indépendance en 1974 :mouais:
> 
> On a l'indépendance que l'on mérite
> 
> Vivement l'indépendance de la Corse




c'est quand même un raccourci grotesque, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c'est quand même un raccourci grotesque, non?



Pas si grotesque que ça, c'était depuis toujours un territoire français sous perfusion, en 74, ils ont volontairement arraché la perf, et depuis, ils en crèvent !

Autant certains territoires dont les richesses ont été naguère pillées par les puissances coloniales auraient sans doute mérité une meilleure indépendance, autant là, la puissance coloniale n'avait fait qu'apporter des richesses à un territoire qui en était naturellement dépourvu. L'aide de la France leur avait permis de ne plus être astreints par les lois de la nature, une fois "le cordon coupé", les lois de la nature ont tendance à reprendre le dessus, et à réguler les populations par la famine


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2009)

De la à faire le raccourci 'fallait pas demander l'indépendance si vous vouliez pas prendre un avion sur la tronche' (ce que je comprends dans 'avoir l'indépendance qu'on mérite')
D'autant que les avions d'Air France aussi se cassent la gueule, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas si grotesque que ça, c'était depuis toujours un territoire français sous perfusion, en 74, ils ont volontairement arraché la perf, et depuis, ils en crèvent !
> 
> Autant certains territoires dont les richesses ont été naguère pillées par les puissances coloniales auraient sans doute mérité une meilleure indépendance, autant là, la puissance coloniale n'avait fait qu'apporter des richesses à un territoire qui en était naturellement dépourvu. L'aide de la France leur avait permis de ne plus être astreints par les lois de la nature, une fois "le cordon coupé", les lois de la nature ont tendance à reprendre le dessus, et à réguler les populations par la famine



Et ces richesses, on ne pouvait pas les leur apporter autrement que par la colonisation, qui par définition prive les populations de l'indépendance dont ils jouissaient avant ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> De la à faire le raccourci 'fallait pas demander l'indépendance si vous vouliez pas prendre un avion sur la tronche' (ce que je comprends dans 'avoir l'indépendance qu'on mérite')
> D'autant que les avions d'Air France aussi se cassent la gueule, non ?



Je trouve aussi le raccourci un peu raide.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je trouve aussi le raccourci un peu raide.



Notons que Dos Jones l'a agrémenté d'un , mais que celui-ci ne s'applique peut-être qu'à son trait concernant la Corse.


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas si grotesque que ça, c'était depuis toujours un territoire français sous perfusion, en 74, ils ont volontairement arraché la perf, et depuis, ils en crèvent !
> 
> Autant certains territoires dont les richesses ont été naguère pillées par les puissances coloniales auraient sans doute mérité une meilleure indépendance, autant là, la puissance coloniale n'avait fait qu'apporter des richesses à un territoire qui en était naturellement dépourvu. L'aide de la France leur avait permis de ne plus être astreints par les lois de la nature, une fois "le cordon coupé", les lois de la nature ont tendance à reprendre le dessus, et à réguler les populations par la famine



Qu'est ce que cela a à voir avec la compagnie Yemenia Airways? 
Avec les pratiques dans le transport aérien en général?
Avec les questions de gouvernance du transport aérien à l'échelle mondiale? 
Avec des requêtes de la communauté comorienne qui, pour une partie non négligeable, est de nationalité française et peut, comme toute partie de la société civile, alerter les autorités sur une situation déplorable. Ce qui a eu lieu pour les Comores, si tant est que cela se confirme, peut avoir lieu pour une quantité importante de destinations sur ce globe et cela peut concerner tout à chacun.

Bref...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ces richesses, on ne pouvait pas les leur apporter autrement que par la colonisation, qui par définition prive les populations de l'indépendance *dont ils jouissaient avant ?*
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------
> 
> ...


Je m'attendais pas à toute cette polémique&#8230; 

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils jouissaient vraiment de leur indépendance avant vu qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment de ressources internes&#8230;

Un peu de lecture&#8230;

Madagascar a aussi obtenu son indépendance et si elle s'en sort c'est grâce au tourisme mais c'est une minorité qui en profite&#8230;

Ce qui me gêne c'est que la France soit mise en cause dans cette histoire et qu'on exige d'elle des choses qui sont uniquement du ressort du gouvernement des Comores&#8230; C'est à lui de sécuriser sa population et s'il ne peux s'en donner les moyens c'est son/leur problème.



Romuald a dit:


> De la à faire le *raccourci** 'fallait pas demander l'indépendance si vous vouliez pas prendre un avion sur la tronche' (ce que je comprends dans 'avoir l'indépendance qu'on mérite')
> D'autant que les avions d'Air France aussi se cassent la gueule, non ?


Tu as tout à fait raison et pour connaître bien le milieu je pense que cela reste une des compagnies les plus fiables.

*Le raccourci c'est toi qui le fait je voulais dire simplement que vouloir être indépendant c'est être capable de l'assumer et pas venir pleurer dès que cette indépendance pose problème.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2009)

romuald a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est plus 'assumer les conséquences de l'indépendance' que 'avoir l'indépendance qu'on mérite'.





			
				dos jones a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire simplement que vouloir être indépendant c'est être capable de l'assumer et pas venir pleurer dès que cette indépendance pose problème.



Finalement nous sommes d'accord depuis le début, tout n'est que question de termes 



			
				dos jones a dit:
			
		

> je pense que cela reste une des compagnies les plus fiables.


Et la aussi nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Qu'est ce que cela a à voir avec la compagnie Yemenia Airways?



Mais rien, ça répond juste à une question de Romuald.



			
				 Le canard à soupière a dit:
			
		

> Et ces richesses, on ne pouvait pas les leur apporter autrement que par la colonisation, qui par définition prive les populations de l'indépendance dont ils jouissaient avant ?



Quelles populations, quelle indépendance ? Il n'y a jamais eu de population indépendante, ni même simplement autochtones aux Comores, juste une suite de colonisateurs différents, qui se sont succédés depuis le 8ème ou le 9ème siècle. Avant cette période, ces iles étaient inhabitées, 1974 est la toute première fois de l'histoire où elles ont connu l'indépendance.

Cependant, de tous ses maîtres successifs, seule la France s'est investie là bas, et à provoqué un phénomène d'enrichissement global, même s'il est vrai que ce phénomène n'a pas profité de la même manière à tous, sous la tutelle française, les "pauvres" étaient tout de même moins pauvres et moins nombreux que maintenant !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2009)

Jésus et Marie divisent un village des Apennins


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Jésus et Marie divisent un village des Apennins


Et Dieu dans tout ça :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cependant, de tous ses maîtres successifs, seule la France s'est investie là bas, et à provoqué un phénomène d'enrichissement global, même s'il est vrai que ce phénomène n'a pas profité de la même manière à tous, sous la tutelle française, les "pauvres" étaient tout de même moins pauvres et moins nombreux que maintenant !



Ah le bon vieux temps des colonies!
Ces sauvages ne sont que des ingrats de toutes façons.


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2009)

Fox news flippe : Julien Coupat superstar :afraid:

(cf vidéo)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2009)

C'est pathétique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------

Dans le DVD éducatif... les parents découvrent les ébats sexuels de l'enseignante


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans le DVD éducatif... les parents découvrent les ébats sexuels de l'enseignante



J'en connais une qui a du vivre ce qu'on appelle pudiquement "un grand moment de solitude"


----------



## fedo (4 Juillet 2009)

décidément la formule 1 est un monde à part 
le patron de la Formule 1 Bernie Ecclestone est un prix Nobel en puissance:


> _"C'est terrible à dire je suppose, mais à part le fait qu'Hitler s'est laissé emporter et persuader de faire des choses dont j'ignore s'il voulait les faire ou pas, il était en position de commander beaucoup de gens et d'être efficace"_._ "A la fin il s'est perdu, donc il n'était pas un très bon dictateur"_



un grand historien, un philosophe inespéré
j'espère qu'il ne compte pas passer ses vacances outre Rhin, en Pologne ou en Israël:casse:.
apparemment il est anglais, problème de mémoire, alzheimer le guette.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

*Ryanair veut faire voyager ses passagers « debout »*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2009)

A quand le voyage dans la soute à bagages ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Ryanair veut faire voyager ses passagers « debout »*



j'y avais pensé la première fois que j'ai voyagé avec cette compagnie : dans les avions de Ryanair, il manque juste ça...  :sleep:


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A quand le voyage dans la soute à bagages ?



les morts voyages en soute


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Ryanair veut faire voyager ses passagers « debout »*



Prochaine étape, ils vont  poser des sièges sur le toit de la cabine, et accrocher des "remorques" à l'arrière de leurs avions : Ryanair invente le "skytrain à impériale" !


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Prochaine étape, ils vont  poser des sièges sur le toit de la cabine, et accrocher des "remorques" à l'arrière de leurs avions : Ryanair invente le "skytrain à impériale" !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Ou mieux, comme dans un des gags de Reiser, une ligne aérienne spéciale jeunes :



Tout le monde à poil
Pas de siège, tout le monde s'assied où il peut
Par terre du foin, le fumier est revendu à un fermier à l'arrivée.


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ou mieux, comme dans un des gags de Reiser, une ligne aérienne spéciale jeunes :
> 
> 
> 
> Tout le monde à poil



ça existe déjà


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça existe déjà



Eux au moins n'ont pas de problème de poids des bagages.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


>




Il n'y a pas beaucoup de compagnies qui peuvent rivaliser avec Emirates alors l'association avec Ryan air...


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2009)

Sinon je suis pour faire payer les passagers au poids&#8230; J'y serais gagnant par rapport à certains de mes co-modos&#8230; 

Mais non Pascal t'es pas gros&#8230;  juste un peu enveloppé&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2009)

Certaines compagnies ont déjà essayé ce genre de choses avec des passagers très enveloppés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


>



Je voyais plutôt ce genre là, parce qu'une remorque "monoplace", à part pour un passager extrèmement contagieux


----------



## silvio (6 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Certaines compagnies ont déjà essayé ce genre de choses avec des passagers très enveloppés.



Hum ....... Air France par exemple


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2009)

Frédéric Lefebvre est consultant chez Ryanair ou c'est un coup de pub à pas cher ?


----------



## Chang (6 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sinon je suis pour faire payer les passagers au poids



De toute facon, a partir d'une certaine largeur de fessier, les passagers doivent acheter 2 places ... ce qui me fait penser que le nombre de passagers dans les avions europeens/asiatiques/americains doit etre different ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Frédéric Lefebvre est consultant chez Ryanair



Il pourrait le devenir. Il est libre en ce moment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2009)

La révolte du petit actionnaire qui a «eu la chiasse»


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La révolte du petit actionnaire qui a «eu la chiasse»



LOL   il sous entend que carrouf c'est du caca ? 

aller on la poste ici :

[DM]x9p1mg[/DM]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2009)

ptain, c'est énorme !!!!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2009)

Non, c'est liquide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2009)

Payé avec (du liquide) ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------

Un acteur d'Harry Potter touché par la grippe porcine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2009)

Décidément il s'en passe de bien bonnes au pays d'Harry Potter


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Décidément il s'en passe de bien bonnes au pays d'Harry Potter


Ouais, parait qu'y'a aussi une vidéo qui circule où on voit Emma Watson se faire fister.













:rateau:


----------



## fedo (8 Juillet 2009)

il n'y a pas que des mauvaises nouvelles dans l'actualité.


----------



## Chang (8 Juillet 2009)

L'edito du Monde sur les evenements au Xinjiang: ICI.

Je retiens surtout ce passage:
_
"Il y a deux versions aux événements d'Urumqi. 

Celle des Ouïgours : ils évoquent une manifestation pacifique, qui, sous le choc d'une répression brutale, aurait dégénéré en émeutes. 

Celle de Pékin : une provocation d'éléments ouïgours manipulés depuis l'étranger où s'activerait une dissidence islamiste radicale."

_Je ne suis vraiment pas pour parler de colonisation, puisque l'on parle de troubles a l'interieur d'un meme pays et que l'on ne va pas revenir a aujourdhui moins 150 ans dans tous les pays pour savoir quel bout de terrain appartient a qui ... ca n'en finirait plus.

La situation est ce qu'elle est, geographiquement. Point.

D'un autre cote, il est vrai que Pekin ne sait pas y faire pour installer une stabilite sociale. A force d'enfoncer le pieu dans le train arriere des habitants locaux de ces regions comme les Tibet ou le Xinjiang, il faut bien comprendre qu'une etincelle finit toujours par allumer un brasier.

Et comme les Ouighours et les Hans, les chinois quoi, sont des peuples passionels et tres nationalistes, pour qui l'honneur est un habit qu'on lave avec le sang, la situation sera la meme pour les siecles a venir.

La stabilite sociale ne doit pas seulement etre une image donnee au monde exterieure. Elle se doit d'abord d'etre appliquee avec un espace de vie "democratique" ou chacun a les memes chances, pas seulement sur le papier mais surtout dans la tete des gens ...

Que faire ?


----------



## fedo (8 Juillet 2009)

> Celle de Pékin : une provocation d'éléments ouïgours manipulés depuis l'étranger où s'activerait une dissidence islamiste radicale



c'est marrant on croirait entendre le régime (vacillant) iranien ou celui de Corée du Nord ou Robert Mugabe, bref ce type de rhétorique paranoïaque qui traduit qu'on ne maîtrise plus rien.



> D'un autre cote, il est vrai que Pekin ne sait pas y faire pour installer une stabilite sociale. A force d'enfoncer le pieu dans le train arriere des habitants locaux de ces regions comme les Tibet ou le Xinjiang



le problème de Pékin c'est le non respect des cultures locales qui n'est pas compatible avec l'"harmonisation" du pays, d'où le terme "colonisation" pour les Hans.

c'est surtout que les Hans ont dans leur main la plupart des pouvoirs locaux dans ces provinces. et le niveau de vie des populations non Han ne s'améliorent pas, d'où l'exaspération des populations natives.
c'est un rapport des avocats chinois qui évoquait cela à propos du Tibet l'an passé.


----------



## silvio (8 Juillet 2009)

Bon comme je suppose qu'en matière électrique, vous n'êtes pas encore tous autosuffisant : EDF
Mais il est cool Pierre : _"Pour cesser de nous endetter, il faudrait une hausse de 20 % des tarifs. Mais elle peut s'étaler sur trois ans, par exemple, ou même un peu plus"

Note : penser à acheter des petites roues et 2453 hamsters

Note de la note : penser à acheter de la nourriture pour les hamsters
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2009)

Choc, secousse bancaire, nouveau cataclysme bancaire en approche...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2009)

fedo a dit:


> il n'y a pas que des mauvaises nouvelles dans l'actualité.



Ouai ouai... on en reparle dans... disons... 10 ans...


----------



## yvos (8 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> L'edito du Monde sur les evenements au Xinjiang: ICI.



Je me demandais quand tu allais aborder ce sujet


----------



## Chang (8 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai ouai... on en reparle dans... disons... 10 ans...



Exactement ... le prochain aux commandes en fera bien ce qu'il veut.



> Choc, secousse bancaire, nouveau cataclysme bancaire en approche...



Serait-ce la bonne ??? The one and only ??? The Final Cunt Down ??? :rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Je me demandais quand tu allais aborder ce sujet



Ouai mais bon, c'est une region tellement particuliere que je ne prefere pas trop m'exprimer dessus. On a tellement vite fait de dire n'importe quoi ... il n'y a qu'a lire les reactions sur les sites d'infos, c'est a en pleurer de betise ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juillet 2009)

1000 criminels en liberté, Londres sur les dents.


----------



## fedo (9 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Choc, secousse bancaire, nouveau cataclysme bancaire en approche...



ça fait 6 mois qu'on en parle mais il y a pire...
le taux de défaut de paiement sur crédit de crédit aux USA
+ les emprunts Alt A (catégorie au dessus des subprime)
+ le programme TALF qui se termine à l'automne
+ Lettonie au bord de la faillite (exposition des banques allemandes, suèdoises, autrichiennes, italiennes, françaises)
+ chômage jamais vu en zone euro
+ l'immobilier commercial

----> cassez vous de la bourse:modo:


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2009)

Dans le supplément TV du journal "La Provence"

L'étape du tour de demain :mouais:





J'espère qu'ils ont prévus de l'oxygène en conséquence


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2009)

Ils ont surtout besoin d'être super bien entraînés. La montée est longue.


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ont surtout besoin d'être super bien entraînés. La montée est longue.


Boaf...
Avec un bon médecin, pharmacien...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> Avec un bon médecin, pharmacien...



Même pas, la boisson énergétique de Virenque va être disponible sous peu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2009)

Après le Friday Wear, voici le Naked Friday car le vendredi tout est permis!


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2009)

Héhé...


:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Héhé...
> 
> 
> :sleep:



Mais que tout ça se casse la gueule une bonne fois pour toutes, qu'on retourne à l'âge de pierre et qu'on en parle plus!


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais que tout ça se casse la gueule une bonne fois pour toutes, qu'on retourne à l'âge de pierre et qu'on en parle plus!


Ça devient effectivement fatiguant...
Ça aussi... :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2009)

Puisqu'on en est aux "bonnes nouvelles" : la commission des finances du Sénat appelle à l'extrême vigilance sur la dette publique


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2009)

J'ai tellement hâte de voir des banquiers sauter par les fenêtres (sans parachute doré) comme en 29 :love:


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (11 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Choc, secousse bancaire, nouveau cataclysme bancaire en approche...



C'est une véritable info ? Ou bien une rumeur à visée électorale venant d'un blog à tendance ... comment dire...?
Rien que le nom du blog me laisse perplexe ....
Les liens sont pas mal non plus ...

La fin d'une époque pour les salariés de Ford


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2009)

"Au pire ou au mieux, encore sept ans et demi avec moi"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai tellement hâte de voir des banquiers sauter par les fenêtres (sans parachute doré) comme en 29 :love:



Tiens... Prends ce marteau et viens m'aider à fabriquer des planches à clous pour fout' sous les fenêtres... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2009)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> C'est une véritable info ? Ou bien une rumeur à visée électorale venant d'un blog à tendance ... comment dire...?
> Rien que le nom du blog me laisse perplexe ....
> Les liens sont pas mal non plus ...



Possible que ce soit une vraie info. 

Quant à la tendance du blog, je n'avais pas fait gaffe.


----------



## fedo (12 Juillet 2009)

Dick Cheney a tellement apprécié la trilogie Bourne que... il a fait pareil.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2009)

Les dents de la mer version suisse !! 

http://www.24heures.ch/actu/suisse/sandre-mord-baigneurs-tessin-2009-07-13


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2009)

Travailler gratuitement: stratégie ou désespoir ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------

Exclusif : un commando terroriste attaque lElysée


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2009)

Ouaiiiis !... :bebe:


----------



## rizoto (15 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaiiiis !... :bebe:



Eux, ils ont fait tomber le futal a pas mal de n00bs


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaiiiis !... :bebe:





> Goldman Sachs souhaite sortir de la dépendance de ces fonds publics, qui le contraignent à respecter des critères de gestions très stricts, notamment en ce qui concerne la rémunération de ses dirigeants. Depuis son arrivée au pouvoir, Barack Obama a limité les bonus des dirigeants à un tiers de leur salaire fixe et imposé un contrôle des augmentations de dividendes.



C'est pas les deux comiques, Lagarde et Sarkozy, qui nous ont expliqué que limiter les profits des dirigeants des entreprises aidées par les fonds publics était une chose impossible, en fait, finalement, au fond ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est pas les deux comiques, Lagarde et Sarkozy, qui nous ont expliqué que limiter les profits des dirigeants des entreprises aidées par les fonds publics était une chose impossible, en fait, finalement, au fond ?



Sur la rémunération des dirigeants des grandes entreprises, les 2 comiques font service minimum.


----------



## silvio (15 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur la rémunération des dirigeants des grandes entreprises, les 2 comiques font service minimum.


Mais ils font un super numéro de claquettes par contre


----------



## fedo (15 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est pas les deux comiques, Lagarde et Sarkozy, qui nous ont expliqué que limiter les profits des dirigeants des entreprises aidées par les fonds publics était une chose impossible, en fait, finalement, au fond ?



c'est carrément possible et très facile: les laisser faire faillite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Mais ils font un super numéro de claquettes par contre



Je préfère le numéro "Un gars, une fille à l'Elysée" de Sarko, alias "Chouchou", et Carla.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

Tiens ?!...


----------



## rizoto (15 Juillet 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est carrément possible et très facile: les laisser faire faillite.



Tu aimes les dominos?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2009)

C'est bizarre, tout le monde s'en bat les couilles...


----------



## fedo (16 Juillet 2009)

> Tu aimes les dominos?



tu aimes Dave


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2009)

Tout d'même !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout d'même !...



Salauds de pauvres !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2009)

... les droits de l'homme sont au boulot ....

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101...ilitante-des-droits-de-l-homme-en-tchetchenie


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2009)

Les employés de Veolia en pleine validation des acquis de l'expérience : ce n'est pas gagné.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les employés de Veolia en pleine validation des acquis de l'expérience : ce n'est pas gagné.



C'est con comme  la  un poisson lune


----------



## fedo (16 Juillet 2009)

des snipers pour protéger les pingouins


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Juillet 2009)

Vous l'avez-vu, celle là ?
Le petit actionnaire de Carrefour qui a eu la chiasse ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Vous l'avez-vu, celle là ?
> Le petit actionnaire de Carrefour qui a eu la chiasse ?


C'est dur, mais ça me remplit d'empahtie


----------



## fedo (17 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Vous l'avez-vu, celle là ?
> Le petit actionnaire de Carrefour qui a eu la chiasse ?



Mackie nous a déjà fait partager cette grande vidéo


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les employés de Veolia en pleine validation des acquis de l'expérience : ce n'est pas gagné.



Faudra qu'on m'explique l'interet du dispositif

Un truc pour prévenir des dangers d'attaque de requins alors qu'il n'y a pas de requins susceptible d'attaquer en Méditerranée.

Pognon foutu en l'air non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Faudra qu'on m'explique l'interet du dispositif&#8230;
> 
> Un truc pour prévenir des dangers d'attaque de requins&#8230; alors qu'il n'y a pas de requins susceptible d'attaquer en Méditerranée.
> 
> Pognon foutu en l'air non ?



Ben, en fait, tout le monde sait que les requins de Méditerranée (du moins, ceux qui sont au sud du rivage, côté flotte, parce que ceux qui sont au nord, côté "bétonnage de côte" &#8230; ) n'attaquent pas l'homme &#8230; Tout le monde, sauf peut-être certains requins de Méditerranée !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2009)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est dur(...)



Ben non, justement...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

*400 km pour aller chercher des petits pains*


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *400 km pour aller chercher des petits pains*



Elle est magnifique cette histoire.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2009)

A deux ans, un enfant survit à une chute de 21 étages. 




gloup gloup a dit:


> *400 km pour aller chercher des petits pains*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juillet 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> A deux ans, un enfant survit à une chute de 21 étages.





> ...La mère avait décidé d'amener sa fille de deux ans sur le chantier pour le voir travailler. Le père raconte qu'il discutait avec sa femme pendant que l'enfant jouait seule (au) 21e étage...



Ptain, dans la famille Crétins... le père et la mère !!!! :hein:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2009)

Une jeune fille attrape un poisson deux fois plus grand qu&#8217;elle.

Images ici. Vraiment très impressionnant quand on voit le poids et la longueur du bestiaux.

Pour le faire cuire dans une marmite, ça va être coton.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pour le faire cuire dans une marmite, ça va être coton.



Ben de toute façon, un silure, ça vaut pas le coup, autant le donner au chat !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben de toute façon, un silure, ça vaut pas le coup, autant le donner au chat !



J'ai des potes pêcheurs qui aiment ça. :sick:

edit/ Je fais la grimace parce que je ne suis pas trop amateur de poisson (à manger). 
Mais il paraît que le silure est très bon quand il n'est pas trop gros.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> il paraît que le silure est très bon* quand il n'est pas trop gros*.



Précisément


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *400 km pour aller chercher des petits pains*



Il était vraiment très distrait.


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

La vie fichue de Monsieur Collins, qui croyait mourir.

_Cette moto Triumph, il en rêvait depuis toujours. Alors, quand il a appris, en avril 2007, qu'il était atteint du cancer et qu'il ne lui restait plus que six mois à vivre, Philip Collins, 59 ans, a décidé de finir en beauté. Il s'est offert la Triumph, après avoir quitté son emploi de chauffeur-routier et vidé son plan d'épargne retraite, sur lequel 18 000 livres attendaient leur heure._


----------



## fedo (20 Juillet 2009)

qui a bouché les toilettes ?

et quand vous urinerez pour faire le plein


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2009)

*Le dur retour des conquérants de la Lune*


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Le dur retour des conquérants de la Lune*



il y a ici un paquet de sodomites qui ne se sont toujours pas remis de leur premier pas sur la lune alors ça ne m'étonne pas.


----------



## rizoto (20 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Le dur retour des conquérants de la Lune*



Ils portent toujours leur speedmaster en tout cas ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> La vie fichue de Monsieur Collins, qui croyait mourir.
> 
> _Cette moto Triumph, il en rêvait depuis toujours. Alors, quand il a appris, en avril 2007, qu'il était atteint du cancer et qu'il ne lui restait plus que six mois à vivre, Philip Collins, 59 ans, a décidé de finir en beauté. Il s'est offert la Triumph, après avoir quitté son emploi de chauffeur-routier et vidé son plan d'épargne retraite, sur lequel 18 000 livres attendaient leur heure._



A noter le nom de celle qui a rédigé l'article pour rajouter au ridicule de ce genre de situation : 
Virginie *Malingre*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2009)

Jupiter frappée par un OVNI



HORTEFEUX ne connait pas la crise et débourse 100.000 euros pour 2 voitures.

[YOUTUBE]jGqHgV5SOFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

Le CSA présente son nouveau mode de calcul du temps de parole du chef de l'Etat

via _Le Monde_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2009)

Elle met sa virginité aux enchères pour soigner sa mère malade


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Le CSA présente son nouveau mode de calcul du temps de parole du chef de l'Etat
> 
> via _Le Monde_



Guy Carcassonne : "Le nouveau mode de calcul du temps de parole du chef de l'Etat est un progrès substantiel"


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

J'ai la mairie qui me démange...


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2009)

La bouilloire siffle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La bouilloire siffle...



Tout est là :



			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Pour un Allemand ou un Anglais, fermer un site est un acte rationnel, *qui donne lieu à des négociations très poussées sur les modalités*. En France, on ferme souvent sans préparation. Ce qui, dans certains cas, peut déboucher sur la violence. »



En France, les entreprises ont instauré depuis des années la culture du salarié kleenex, qu'on pressure puis qu'on jette, le personnel est du bétail, seuls les actionnaires comptent. Le bétail en a marre, ça commence à se voir ! !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout est là :
> 
> 
> 
> En France, les entreprises ont instauré depuis des années la culture du salarié kleenex, qu'on pressure puis qu'on jette, le personnel est du bétail, seuls les actionnaires comptent. Le bétail en a marre, ça commence à se voir ! !



Quand on ne déménage pas l'outil de travail en douce pendant le week-end.


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

Aller, on fait semblant de croire que c'est une performance


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

*LIslande dépose formellement sa candidature à lUnion*


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2009)

*Incendie de Marseille: Gaudin dénonce "la stupidité incroyable" des tirs militaires

*Allez, on fait semblent de croire qu'on le savait pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

*Plutôt glace au foie gras ou au caviar ?*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Plutôt glace au foie gras ou au caviar ?*


Moi, je reste cervelle-carottes... Ça me rappelle les petits pots dégueux de mon enfance... :love:


----------



## boodou (23 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Plutôt glace au foie gras ou au caviar ?*



vraiment des glaces à crétins  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2009)

Google bombing, Sarkozy, 1er sur le trou du cul du web ! (explications)


----------



## rizoto (23 Juillet 2009)

trou du cul du ... web


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> trou du cul du ... web





> Comment le site de Nicolas Sarkozy peut-il ressortir en première position alors qu'il ne contient pas, d'après notre *examen approfondi*, l'expression « *trou du cul* du Web »



La proctologie appliquée au Net.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

> Ce que dit le marché, c'est que la reprise est là"


Le "marché" est vraiment un abruti...
Et c'est reparti !... 


> Tous ceux qui étaient restés à l'écart veulent mettre de l'argent  en jeu.


----------



## fedo (24 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Le "marché" est vraiment un abruti...
> Et c'est reparti !...



j'ai lu ça hier  

cultissime, les pigeons vont se ruer vers la bourse. comme prévu rebond cet été, vers la rentrée on va se marrer.

tous les pigeons vont jouer le marché haussier, on va entretenir la tendance quelques semaines.
et puis paf, on va jouer contre eux...


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

Mouais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais...



Les rouages de la fabrication des vaccins ont du  Gripper 



Moi, la grippe, je ne l'ai eu qu'une seule fois, en 1975  C'était aussi la seule année où je me sois fait vacciner contre elle ! :mouais: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

:mouais: Je sens ma paranoïa se réveiller... Quand on sait qu'historiquement, ce genre de crise économique est "souvent" résolue par une guerre ou une épidémie... Ca me fait, et pas qu'à moi, se poser beaucoup de questions actuellement sans réponse ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> :mouais: Je sens ma paranoïa se réveiller... Quand on sait qu'historiquement, ce genre de crise économique est "souvent" résolue par une guerre ou une épidémie... Ca me fait, et pas qu'à moi, se poser beaucoup de questions actuellement sans réponse ! :mouais:



On va tous mourir dans des souffrances abominables :sleep: 

Pour pas flooder : recursion


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

Je ne panique pas, mais en tant qu'éleveur de "bêtes à lait", on a pas mal d'exemple proches de cela, alors... En plus, on voit un peu trop d'articles "propagande" depuis quelques temps, je trouve...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2009)

Depuis le temps que je dis que ce qu'il nous faudrait c'est une bonne guerre! :love:


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

Sûr que ça résoudrait certains problèmes mais est-ce que ça n'en apporterait pas d'autres, peut-être pire ?  Quoique... y a-t-il pire ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Sûr que ça résoudrait certains problèmes mais est-ce que ça n'en apporterait pas d'autres, peut-être pire ?  Quoique... y a-t-il pire ?


Être cocu ?!...


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

:rateau: :rateau: Je crois pas que ce soit trop grave, y'a des tas de gens qui ont continué à bien vivre après avoir eu des cornes  En fait, je crois que le pire est à deviner en croisant des infos pas toujours liées les unes aux autres... Mais bon, faut avoir et le temps et l'envie de trouver lesdites infos et d'en déduire ... ce qu'on peut/veut y voir


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Être cocu ?!...



Moi c'est fait 

Sinon pour la grippe, ils commencent à nous casser les burnes un peu quand même
La pandémie pour une grippe qui n'est pas pire que la grippe saisonnière :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> :rateau: :rateau: Je crois pas que ce soit trop grave, y'a des tas de gens qui ont continué à bien vivre après avoir eu des cornes



Tiens, ça me rappelle une lettre de résiliation reçue lorsque je bossais encore dans les assurances : la veuve d'un collègue à toi, qui demandait la résiliation de la police "mortalité du bétail" souscrite par son défunt mari, au motif que : "Depuis que mon mari est mort, il n'y a plus de bête à corne à la maison !"


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sinon pour la grippe, ils commencent à nous casser les burnes un peu quand même&#8230;
> La pandémie pour une grippe qui n'est pas pire que la grippe saisonnière&#8230; :sleep:



Faut bien vendre les stocks de Tamiflu et faire tourner les labos de vaccins...


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

Collègue, je sais pas trop car je ne suis pas officiellement agri, mais éleveur de chèvres laitières pour savoir en partie ce que je mange et puis ce sont des bestioles sympas !

Pour ce qui est de la grippe, il me semble qu'elle fait environ 10 000 morts par an en France, alors ça pourrait alléger le système des retraites ...


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> ce sont des bestioles sympas !



Ah ben si elles sont sympa, faudra que je pense à en inviter plus souvent à dîner.


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Collègue, je sais pas trop car je ne suis pas officiellement agri, mais éleveur de chèvres laitières pour savoir en partie ce que je mange et puis ce sont des bestioles sympas !
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la grippe, il me semble qu'elle fait environ 10 000 morts par an en France, alors ça pourrait alléger le système des retraites ...



En l'occurence il se pourrait que ce soit le chomage des jeunes que cette épidémie va aider à résorber.

Il semblerait que les plus de 55 ans soient moins touchés par H1N1 en ayant été en contact avec un virus similaire lors de l'épidémie de grippe espagnole des années 50 ce qui leur donnerait une certaine immunité résiduelle.... alors que les jeunots risquent de tomber comme des mouches.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Collègue, je sais pas trop car je ne suis pas officiellement agri, mais éleveur de chèvres laitières pour savoir en partie ce que je mange et puis ce sont des bestioles sympas !



Et peu farouches si on croit les légionnaires


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

Justement ! La grippe normale va toucher les "vieux" (puisqu'on peut pas fabriquer les deux types de vaccins en même temps) et la H1N1 va toucher les "jeunes"... D'une pierre deux coups ! Moins de retraites et moins de jeunes chômeurs ! "La" solution idéale en somme 

Euh, pour les légionnaires... on n'en voit plus trop de nos jours, et puis les miennes, elles sont bien éduquées et vont pas fricoter avec n'importe qui !!!
​


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

Les légionnaires ont désormais d'autres jeux...


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

On peut se demander ce qui est à l'origine des feux (armes, ... :mouais et puis faut bien qu'ils s'occupent les légionnaires, surtout depuis que les biques sont devenues prudes :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Les légionnaires ont désormais d'autres jeux...



mouai... c'est sur qu'avec un cerveau par compagnie, faut pas s'étonner !!!


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mouai... c'est sur qu'avec un cerveau par compagnie, faux pas s'étonner !!!



C'est pas faut !!


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mouai... c'est sur qu'avec un cerveau par compagnie, faux pas s'étonner !!!


Ouais mais quand c'est l'été, que tu te fais chier et que tu as du matos entre 5 et 10 patates l'unité entre les mains, ch'uis désolé, mais faut pas qu'il rouille
Comme on a pas encore cette bonne guerre que tout le monde appelle de ses vux, faut bien s'occuper
Bon ça couterait peut-être moins cher de leur acheter des PC avec des CG 295 en SLI et la clim et les laisser jouer à CoD :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2009)

Dordogne: il meurt au... cimetière


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

C'est bien de se rendre soi-même au cimetière à pied! Très développement durable... au lieu de prendre ces horribles corbillards diesel qui enfument et polluent l'atmosphère!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2009)

Zoo de San Francisco : une veuve esseulée brise le célèbre couple de pingouins gays


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

Les verres, c'est comme les brosses à dent...
Ça ne se prête pas !... 




P.S : ce n'est pas l'info "médicale" qui m'amuse et m'intéresse, mais bien le côté "insolite" de l'info...


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Zoo de San Francisco : une veuve esseulée brise le célèbre couple de pingouins gays



Tu crois que c'est la veuve de celui qui est mort au cimetière????

S'il connaissait ses tendances zoophiles, sa crise cardiaque pourrait être en fait un suicide déguisé! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Les verres, c'est comme les brosses à dent...
> Ça ne se prête pas !...



La communion avec un masque canard.... pas simple!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est la veuve de celui qui est mort au cimetière????
> 
> S'il connaissait ses tendances zoophiles, sa crise cardiaque pourrait être en fait un suicide déguisé!




Heu... la veuve est aussi un pingouin (femelle).  





r e m y a dit:


> La communion avec un masque canard.... pas simple!



Effectivement.


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Heu... la veuve est aussi un pingouin (femelle).




Mince... je comprends encore plus les raisons du suicide de son mari!


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> On peut se demander ce qui est à l'origine des feux/SIZE]




Les balles traçantes (du phosphore ou magnésium à l'arrière du projectile) à raison d'une toute les cinq projectiles standards


----------



## Tam69 (24 Juillet 2009)

Euh, je pensais pas à ce genre de feux... Désolée...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

Fin de domination du paysage audiovisuel ?!...


----------



## Chang (25 Juillet 2009)

Eh non, l'article dit bien que malgre cette perte en recettes publicitaires, TF1 reste un media tres federateur au regard des autres medias europeens ... 

La fin, non, juste une evolution du PAF ...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

Amen, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2009)

Bernard Debré : la grippe A "n'est pas dangereuse"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------

 La SFEF : la mini Fannie Mae à la française


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bernard Debré : la grippe A "n'est pas dangereuse"



Ben, il a raison, quoi, c'est comme le nuage de Tchernobyl, il n'était pas dangereux non plus, puisqu'il s'était arrêté à la frontière ! Faut pas alarmer l'électorat pour ça (les centaines de morts au Mexique et ailleurs, c'est rien qu'une man&#339;uvre politique de la gauche pour tenter de déstabiliser le gouvernement !  :mouais:



iDuck a dit:


> La SFEF : la mini Fannie Mae à la française



Le système bancaire ordinaire, quoi ! Si les banques devaient posséder tout l'argent qu'elles prêtent, la masse monétaire mondiale serait de quatre à dix fois plus importante qu'elle ne l'est actuellement, les intérêts qu'on leur paie sont au moins pour 75%, ce que le législateur appellerait, pour des entreprises ordinaires ou de simples citoyens, "de l'enrichissement sans cause"


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, il a raison, quoi, c'est comme le nuage de Tchernobyl, il n'était pas dangereux non plus, puisqu'il s'était arrêté à la frontière ! Faut pas alarmer l'électorat pour ça (les centaines de morts au Mexique et ailleurs, c'est rien qu'une man&#339;uvre politique de la gauche pour tenter de déstabiliser le gouvernement !  :mouais:


Pour une fois je ne peux être qe d'accord avec lui. Certes on recense environ 800 morts dans le monde mais pour combien de personnes atteintes? Le nombre de cas de contamination confirmés par des laboratoires s'élevaient à 125.000 à travers le monde. Autant dire que le nombre réel de personnes atteinte doit probablement dépasser le million. Alors que la grippe saisonnière fait de 1500 à 5000 morts pour 2,5 millions de cas par an rien qu'en France...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2009)

Et pour en revenir aux porcs, la fameuse hépatite du figatellu n'a pas fait 5 morts! 


Rien de foncièrement mauvais ne peut venir du porc... Surtout du notre :style:


----------



## fedo (26 Juillet 2009)

> Le système bancaire ordinaire, quoi ! Si les banques devaient posséder tout l'argent qu'elles prêtent, la masse monétaire mondiale serait de quatre à dix fois plus importante qu'elle ne l'est actuellement, les intérêts qu'on leur paie sont au moins pour 75%, ce que le législateur appellerait, pour des entreprises ordinaires ou de simples citoyens, "de l'enrichissement sans cause"



la SFEF n'a rien à voir avec Freddy Mac et Fanny Mae. c'est une bonne solution de court terme pour un problème structurel.
elle n'a aucun lien avec l'immobilier, elle sert juste aux banques à se refinancer avec des prêts de court terme à intérêts.
ça veut dire que les recettes des intérêts iront dans les caisses de l'Etat et pas dans les bonus indécents. c'est pourquoi les banques veulent rembourser avant l'échéance.

le ratio de solvabilité des banques n'est pas le problème, le problème c'est la spéculation et l'exploitation de la misère. ce qui est dangereux ce n'est pas que les banques prêtent dix fois plus que leurs capitaux propres, mais la manière dont elles ont perverti leur métier.

par ailleurs, une trop grande masse monétaire conduit à l'inflation à 2 chiffres (demandez au Zimbabwe) et n'est pas dans l'intérêt des banquiers.

les banques font avec ce que les banques centrales et les autorités des marchés leur permettent. 

il faut savoir qu'actuellement sur le NYSE, l'obligation de fournir les carnets d'ordres et les positions a été levée par les dirigeants du NYSE pour les opérations supérieures à 1 millions de $.
ce qui a pour résultat une absence de transparence complète sur les transations et autorisant toutes les manipulations de cours possibles (encore plus facile car il y a beaucoup moins d'acteurs sur le marché qu'il y a un an et que les volumes sont faibles).

personne ne s'explique les hausses verticales des bourses mondiales alors que les chiffres sont mauvais ou "moins pires que prévu par le consensus".
personne ne sait d'où vient l'argent.
mais les gens qui connaissent le secteur émettent des hypothèses intéressantes.

si la hausse est verticale, la chute le sera tout autant...


----------



## Chang (26 Juillet 2009)

On entend de tout sans savoir quels sont les discours serieux sur le H1N1. Sans parler des dialogues de comptoir, a l'emporte piece, rien qu'a lire les commentaires sur l'article mis en lien par Iduck.

Ce qui est destabilisant, c'est la rapidite de la contagion, au niveau mondiale. Pour le reste, ca reste une maladie que l'on guerit tres facilement mais qui peut presenter des risques pour tout le monde quand meme, meme si surtout les nouveaux nes et les personnes agees sont les plus concernes.

Enfin, sauf erreur de ma part, le probleme de la mutation est aussi inquietant. Ne pas s'alarmer, ok, mais ne pas s'en contrefoutre et suivre l'evolution du virus ...

S'il n'y avait pas eu cette contamination planetaire aussi rapidement, je ne pense pas que la sauce mediatique aurait pu prendre autant d'ampleur.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> meme si surtout les nouveaux nes et les personnes agees sont les plus concernes





Ah, depuis des semaines on entend le contraire, qu'un infame hasard rend cette grippe là moins épuratrice, mais plus désireuse d'emmerder la jeunesse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2009)

Aaaaaah... Grippe, mon amie... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2009)

SCOOP !

Nicolas le petit hospitalisé suite à un malaise en faisant du sport&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> SCOOP !
> 
> Nicolas le petit hospitalisé suite à un malaise en faisant du sport :mouais:



les 2 sont aussi dangereux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Une foulure ? Un problème cardiaque ?


----------



## fedo (26 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une foulure ? Un problème cardiaque ?




Cécilia revient 

sinon Barak arrête aussi les missiles


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2009)

*Un homme pénètre par effraction dans une maison et viole un chien    
*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Un homme pénètre par effraction dans une maison et viole un chien
> *



héhéhé...


----------



## Chang (27 Juillet 2009)

Tiens c'est marrant, ca marche en contre-verlant-petrie:

*Un homme viole une maison et penetre par effraction dans un chien ...*















Non, rien, ca m'a echappe, je pensais pas l'avoir dit tout haut ... :rose: ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant, ca marche en contre-verlant-petrie:
> 
> *Un homme viole une maison et penetre par effraction dans un chien ...*
> 
> .



Qu'est ce qu'on se marre sur Macgé


----------



## Chang (27 Juillet 2009)

Oh eh ca va hein ... on peut pas etre en forme tous les jours hein ...  ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

ha ouais, mais là, quand même...


----------



## Chang (27 Juillet 2009)

T'as pas du boulot toi ? ... un mec dans le mouv' comme toi, ... non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

J'encode...


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant, ca marche en contre-verlant-petrie:
> 
> *Un homme viole une maison et penetre par effraction dans un chien ...*
> . :rose: ...




Comme quoi avec un bon chien de garde, on ne risque plus de violation de domicile.... 
(le chien par contre... :rose


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2009)

> M. Bagwell*est accusé*de cambriolage et de cruauté envers un animal.



Cruauté? Qu'est-ce qu'ils en savent ? Peut-être que le clébard a aimé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Cruauté? Qu'est-ce qu'ils en savent ? Peut-être que le clébard a aimé.




En Indochine, il parait que les légionnaires esseulés, c'est avec des canards, qu'ils faisaient ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2009)

Puisqu'on parle de chien, Sarkozy cherche une niche pour Lefèbvre. 

Mais après sa boulette sur le malaise de Sarko, c'est à la SPA qu'il risque de finir.


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En Indochine, il parait que les légionnaires esseulés, c'est avec des canards, qu'ils faisaient ça



c'était pas plutôt avec des chèvres après avoir été canard(é) ?


----------



## Tam69 (28 Juillet 2009)

Vous leur en voulez vraiment aux chèvres ! Ou alors c'est après les légionnaires que vous en avez ... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2009)

Big brother is watching you...


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

On d'vrait y envoyer certains nioubes :

[YOUTUBE]F9dep7RKVVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2009)

Les revoilà.


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2009)

la prévention suisse contre le grippe H1N1 :love: 

merde, mais que vont faire 2 millions de suisses planquer chez eux ?  euh quoi que c'est pas comme d'hab en faite ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2009)

Premier porno tourné avec un iPhone


----------



## Bassman (29 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Premier porno tourné avec un iPhone



Ah ben voilà, enfin une utilisation intelligente du merdier


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Le couchsurfing .


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben voilà, enfin une utilisation intelligente du merdier


Mackie va d'venir fébrile, là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le couchsurfing .



A quand le bedsurfing (surfer d'un lit à l'autre) ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

*Linux a désormais sa carte bancaire Visa*


----------



## rizoto (29 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Linux a désormais sa carte bancaire Visa*



VISA Platinium, c'est pour les geeks riches


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2009)

Le droit du travail, prochaine victime de la grippe A ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le droit du travail, prochaine victime de la grippe A ?



Waiii !! Un argument de plus pour licencier pas cher !


----------



## fedo (29 Juillet 2009)

la Corée du Nord, le pays où le fast-food est un restaurant de luxe...

mais où les dirigeants commandent en douce des yachts italiens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2009)

Ca se passe toujours comme ça dans les dictatures : le bon peuple crève la dalle et le dictateur roule sur l'or.


----------



## silvio (29 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca se passe toujours comme ça dans les dictatures : le bon peuple crève la dalle et le dictateur roule sur l'or.


Ben je ferais exactement la même chose si je serais dictateur d'abord ....
Pas vous ?

Y disent pas s'il y avait des putes et de la coke sur les bateaux


----------



## fedo (29 Juillet 2009)

> Y disent pas s'il y avait des putes et de la coke sur les bateaux



probablement pas, Berlusconi n'a pas récupéré les bateaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Y disent pas s'il y avait des putes et de la coke sur les bateaux



des putes, je sais pas, mais de la coque, sur un bateau (dessous, en fait), il y en a toujours ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

*Blessée en ratant son suicide, elle rentre chez elle dormir*


----------



## rizoto (30 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Blessée en ratant son suicide, elle rentre chez elle dormir*



Comment faut faire pour rater un suicide face a un train?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Apparemment elle n'a pas été broyée par les roues donc elle a dû mal calculer quand elle s'est jetée sur la voie et se faire «juste percuter».  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juillet 2009)

Quand ca veut pas, ca veut pas


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Comment faut faire pour rater un suicide face a un train?



Ptêt' qu'elle s'appelle Toumaï, allez savoir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2009)

Un handicapé de 37 ans tasé parce qu'il occupait les toilettes


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2009)

Pratique, les statistiques... 
(c'est pas nouveau... )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

Faisez gaffe !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pratique, les statistiques...
> (c'est pas nouveau... )




La communication gouvernementale sur les chiffres du chômage est une arnaque car dans les calculs des chiffres officiels on ne prend en compte que la catégorie A, celle de ceux qui sont à la recherche d'un emploi et n'ont pas travaillé le mois précédent. Il est donc très facile de faire baisser les chiffres du chômage : en radier un paquet, en caser dans des emplois aidés,... Les chiffres officiels en annoncent environ 2 millions. En réalité, il y en a le double ou pas loin.

Le gouvernement de Sarko n'a certes rien inventé et ne fait que perpétuer une tradition qui dure depuis des années. Mais tant que le calcul et la communication sur les chiffres du chômage reposera sur la seule prise en compte de cette catégorie A, l'arnaque continuera.


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2009)

au moins en Chine, la société est harmonieuse, et il n'y a pas de chômage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2009)

Une solution au problème du chômage des jeunes en France (humour noir) ?


----------



## duracel (30 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une solution au problème du chômage des jeunes en France (humour noir) ?


 
La méthode peut également servir pour les retraites.


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2009)

> La méthode peut également servir pour les retraites



non  canicules et grippe A.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Un handicapé de 37 ans tasé parce qu'il occupait les toilettes


Faut dire qu'il cherche un peu le gars: en plus d'être sourd il est noir.
Y'a des limites quand même!


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut dire qu'il cherche un peu le gars: en plus d'être sourd il est noir.
> Y'a des limites quand même!


Et il fait ça en Alabama...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2009)

Pour 19% de la production de blé mondiale, le danger est imminent

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

Le pape Benoît XVI sortira un album le 30 novembre


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour 19% de la production de blé mondiale, le danger est imminent



Je note qu'entre le risque de famine mondiale, et le risque de pertes financières pour les spéculateurs, l'auteur de l'article considère le second comme plus "grave" que le premier :mouais:

Dans quel monde vivons nous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans quel monde vivons nous



... De merde... Mais y'en a qui semblent à peine le découvrir... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... De merde... Mais y'en a qui semblent à peine le découvrir... :sleep:



Pour ce qui me concerne, il y a beau temps que je le sais, mais c'est plus fort que moi, je m'en étonne toujours !


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je note qu'entre le risque de famine mondiale, et le risque de pertes financières pour les spéculateurs, l'auteur de l'article considère le second comme plus "grave" que le premier :mouais:
> 
> Dans quel monde vivons nous



Ben évidemment, la seconde n'a de toute façons pas les moyens de payer.
Aaaaah, c'est beau la mondialisation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2009)

La Fed et le FMI croient dur comme fer au placebo de la reprise économique


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2009)

En soi c'est un fait divers banal, comme il y en a plein, malheureusement...
Ce qui m'amuse c'est le commentaire à l'article :


> Cet accident est tout à fait dommage et réjouissons-nous qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y ait que des blessés dans l&#8217;ensemble sans gravité. Réjouissons-nous aussi qu&#8217;il y ait encore *un avenir pour les cloches* en France.


 J'ai mauvais esprit, je sais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2009)

C'que t'es cloche :rateau:

  

EDIT :


tirhum a dit:


> En soi c'est un fait divers banal, *comme il y en a plein*, malheureusement...



C'est vrai que les projections de bronze sur des groupes de visiteurs dans des fonderies de cloches, on en voit tous les jours


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT :
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que les projections de bronze sur des groupes de visiteurs dans des fonderies de cloches, on en voit tous les jours


Ça reste un fait divers... 
Faut toujours que tu postes un dernier mot, toi, hein ?!...
Dans fait divers... il y a ?!... Il y a ?!...
DIVERS !... Oui, bonne réponse !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai que les projections de bronze sur des groupes de visiteurs dans des fonderies de cloches, on en voit tous les jours



Surtout ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai mauvais esprit, je sais...



Oui... Mais on aime... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Surtout ici



Ah, ça...


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le pape Benoît XVI sortira un album le 30 novembre



Vivement qu'il soit sur l'ITMS pour Biblarelou


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vivement qu'il soit sur l'ITMS pour Biblarelou


Oui, mais au bon format, hein !...


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

Bah si faut il demandera conseil a Pickwick


----------



## pickwick (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah si faut il demandera conseil a Pickwick



bien entendu.... avec mammyblue


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2009)

J'attends les reprises détournées de l'album du pape avec impatience :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2009)

Grippe A : les passagers d'un bateau restent à bord

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h20 ----------

33 milliards de bonus versés à Wall Street en 2008

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h21 ----------

L'attaque du cochon masqué


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> ...
> 
> L'attaque du cochon masqué



Ouai... en tout cas, masquées ou pas, les cucurbites ne transmettent pas de maladie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai... en tout cas, masquées ou pas, les cucurbites ne transmettent pas de maladie...



Si on excepte les SMT


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai... en tout cas, masquées ou pas, les cucurbites ne transmettent pas de maladie...



Nous sommes pas à l'abri d'une mutation  On pourra alors jouer aux fléchettes avec les anciens vaccins en prenant le postérieur de Roselyne Bachelot comme cible et s'occuper du cas Concombre.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2009)

La relève arrive, Mackie



> On le savait déjà mais ça se confirme : jouer les rockers à 18 ans n'est pas évident pour tout le monde. Admirez donc cette superbe vomissure qui secoue le chanteur dès les 1'35 ! (oui passez tout le reste avant parce que leur musique est gerbante en fait).


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2009)

Ahaha, ces grosses merdes !


----------



## jacquemoud_b (2 Août 2009)

Oh mon dieu la honte!

c'est vrai que leur "musique" (si on peu appeler ça de la musique) donne des nausées


----------



## fedo (2 Août 2009)

> *Le chanteur des BB Brunes gerbe sur scène				*



marrant moi c'est l'effet que ça me fait quand je les entend chanter et surtout se la raconter.

vivement le retour de la techno qu'on soit débarassé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2009)

Deux partitions inédites de Mozart présentées à Salzbourg


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2009)

Voile : Pascal Bidegorry bat le record de la traversée de l'Atlantique

Pour les non-voileux : 
33 Noeuds de moyenne = 61 km/h. Le tout rapporté à la route la plus courte (orthodromique), donc ils sont certainement allés plus vite.
900 milles en 24h = près de 70 km/h de moyenne, donc des pointes bien au-dessus.

Le tout avec un bateau à voile ! Respect.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2009)

Rouler à l'urine ?



> Et selon la responsable du projet, l&#8217;urine pourrait avoir d&#8217;autres usages que la voiture. « A elle seule, une vache peut fournir assez d&#8217;énergie pour alimenter 19 maisons en eau chaude », assure-t-elle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Voile : Pascal Bidegorry bat le record de la traversée de l'Atlantique
> 
> *Pour les non-voileux* :
> 33 Noeuds de moyenne = 61 km/h. Le tout rapporté à la route la plus courte (orthodromique), donc ils sont certainement allés plus vite.
> ...



Et pour les voileux, ça fait combien ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2009)

Attali appelle à une "révolution" contre le "lobby bancaire"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Piratage de l'ordinateur de la vice-présidente du conseil régional


----------



## fedo (3 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Rouler à l'urine ?



j' l'ai déjà posté y 2 semaines (mais c'était sur wired)




> Attali appelle à une "révolution" contre le "lobby bancaire"



y en a vraiment qui se foutent du monde, extraits de Wikipédia:



> En 1990, lors du second septennat de François Mitterrand, Jacques Attali abandonne la politique et quitte l'Élysée. Il participe à la création de la Banque européenne pour la reconstruction et le développement (BERD) à Londres et en devient le premier président. Il avait lancé l'idée de cette institution en 1989, peu avant la chute du mur de Berlin, pour soutenir la reconstruction des pays de l'Europe de l'Est.





> la presse britannique multiplie les critiques à l'encontre du président de la BERD, diffusant notamment des soupçons sur la gestion de l'institution - soupçons qui seront ensuite relayés par certains journalistes de la presse française[5





> En 1994, Jacques Attali crée Attali & Associés (A&A)[10], cabinet de conseil international spécialisé dans le conseil stratégique, *l'ingénierie financière *et les fusions-acquisitions.





> Puis en 2001, les ramifications de l'Angolagate ont atteint Jacques Attali, qui a été mis en examen pour « recel d'abus de biens sociaux et trafic d'influence »[11]. Il n'a dû qu'au paiement d'une caution d'un million de francs d'échapper à l'incarcération. Le parquet de Paris a requis la relaxe de Jacques Attali dans son réquisitoire le 11 février 2009 lors du procès au tribunal correctionnel[12]. Le jugement sera rendu à l'automne.




mort rire les donneurs de leçons opportunistes qui feraient mieux de balayer devant leur porte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> mort rire les donneurs de leçons opportunistes qui feraient mieux de balayer devant leur porte.



Je me doute qu'il est loin d'être "blanc/bleu", mais dans le cas qui nous préoccupe, son analyse me parait tout à fait pertinente, quand on voit ce que certaines banques ont fait de l'aide publique qu'elles ont reçu (redistribution directe aux actionnaires sous forme de dividendes), je me dis que même s'il ne vaut pas mieux, c'est quand même bien qu'une voix comme la sienne s'élève, parce que la tienne ou la mienne, elles peuvent toujours s'élever, c'est pas pour ça qu'elles seront entendues !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2009)

D'avis qu'Attali ou un autre, le résultat serait le même. "Il n'est pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre."


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Attali appelle à une "révolution" contre le "lobby




C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que la Banque Postale va être privatisée. Autant dire que le rapport Attali, aux propositions duquel Sarkozy dit adhérer pour l'essentiel, pourrait servir dans un premier temps et peut-être seulement, à se faire tailler une ou deux paires de talonnettes afin de prendre un peu de hauteur par rapport à la situation. Soyons pragmatiques !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que la Banque Postale va être privatisée. Autant dire que le rapport Attali, aux propositions duquel Sarkozy dit adhérer pour l'essentiel, pourrait servir dans un premier temps et peut-être seulement, à se faire tailler une ou deux paires de talonnettes afin de prendre un peu de hauteur par rapport à la situation. Soyons pragmatiques !



Je crains que le changement de statut de La Poste ne débouche sur une privatisation, d'autant plus qu'il y a eu des précédents, GDF par exemple, dont le ministre de l'économie et des finances de l'époque, un certain Nicolas Sarkozy, nous avait assuré que GDF ne serait jamais privatisé.

Quant à l'idée que "Chouchou" prenne de la hauteur par rapport à la situation, ce ne serait pas du luxe car ça fait plus de 2 ans qu'il fait du rase-mottes. Alors si le rapport Attali peut l'y aider, tant mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quant à l'idée que "Chouchou" prenne de la hauteur par rapport à la situation, ce ne serait pas du luxe car ça fait plus de 2 ans qu'il fait du rase-mottes. Alors si le rapport Attali peut l'y aider, tant mieux.



Hélas, lui, pour prendre de la hauteur, ce ne sont pas des talonnettes, qu'il lui faudrait, mais au minimum des échasse, et encore  Il serait pilote d'avion, il battrait un record : le seul pilote capable de faire du rase mottes à 10 000 m d'altitude


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2009)

Nan même avec des échasses ça marche pas. Pour prendre de la hauteur, faut aussi du charisme. Il n'en a aucun, et contrairement aux talonnettes :

1 - Ca ne s'achète pas
2 - On ne peut pas faire semblant longtemps.


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2009)

Mouarf !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

Les prostitués plus dignes de confiance que les fonctionnaires


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

MacGe va envoyer ses modos en chine, en stage de formation pour la lutte contre les geek


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2009)

Ben j'suis déjà arrivé à pied par la chine et je suis pas prêt d'y retourner


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouarf !...



La nouvelle attraction du Puy du Fou?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

Après la grippe A, le nouveau truc pour filer la frousse à tout le monde  : la peste pulmonaire chinoise.


----------



## fedo (4 Août 2009)

> La peste pulmonaire peut tuer en moins de 24h. Outre la fièvre, le malade a des difficultés respiratoires et dans la plupart des cas tousse et *crache du sang et du pus infecté.*



tout un programme, mais le malade n'a pas le temps de contaminer beaucoup de monde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

Le Nobel de la Paix à Michael Jackson ? Les internautes se mobilisent



> Les chances que cette mobilisation aboutisse sont cependant nulles: le Nobel ne peut être attribué à titre posthume et seules certaines personnes --parlementaires et ministres, précédents lauréats, certains professeurs duniversité-- sont habilitées à déposer des candidatures.



Ouf !

Mais quand même, ça fait peur. :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

Comment faire taire les militants


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le malade n'a pas le temps de contaminer beaucoup de monde.


Quel dommage...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Ça colle bien avec le bar

La Saint-Feuillien meilleure bière du monde.


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2009)

Discrétos...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

Histoire du crime de l'ère victorienne...



> Les famines irlandaises, l'exode rural, le besoin d'une main-d'oeuvre bon marché et la précarité avaient entraîné un taux vertigineux de prostitution, de vols, de crimes.


Tiens donc ?!...


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment faire taire les militants




Certains piliers ont l'habitude de proposer une poignée de gravier et une noix de graisse pour faire passer le biniou, mais là messieurs prévoyez plutôt le marteau-piqueur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Discrétos...



Discrétos 2...


----------



## Chang (5 Août 2009)

Developpement, eco tourisme, patrimoine de l'humanite, civilisation ancestrale et colons ...

Bref, un beau merd*** ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2009)

La grippe A a fait 1.100 morts dans le monde


Viré pour avoir rechargé son portable au travail


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Viré pour avoir rechargé son portable au travail



Ah, les titres accrocheurs...

Mais ça ne serait pas plutôt pour ça :


> et pour avoir pris des photos de l'entreprise malgré une interdiction spécifique de l'employeur


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La grippe A a fait 1.100 morts dans le monde


Et la grippe "habituelle"?
Ca me sidère que les médias ne mettent jamais en perspective les chiffres de la pandémie actuelle avec ceux d'une pandémie (car c'en est une aussi) de grippe saisonnière.
Et pour cause: si ils le faisaient ils n'auraient plus rien a imprimer pour affoler la populasse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2009)

Justement, la grippe "habituelle" est trop "habituelle".


----------



## two (5 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et la grippe "habituelle"?
> Ca me sidère que les médias ne mettent jamais en perspective les chiffres de la pandémie actuelle avec ceux d'une pandémie (car c'en est une aussi) de grippe saisonnière.
> Et pour cause: si ils le faisaient ils n'auraient plus rien a imprimer pour affoler la populasse.


justement en parlant de cela... quelqu'un a-t-il les chiffres pour une grippe "saisonnière"? Estimation du nombre de personnes malades et du nombre décédées par année?

Car là la seule chose inquiétante c'est le nombre de personnes décédées par rapport au nombre de personnes à avoir officiellement contracté la grippe A : 1/100 sur le continent Américain et 6/1000 en Asie.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2009)

A la louche 1500 à 5000 morts pour 2,5 millions de cas par ans rien qu'en France...


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

En fait les pauvres y vont de plus en plus dans les hôtels de riches à mon avis c'est pour ça !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2009)

CDS la future bombe



BNPas de Panique 1° semestre 2009

Pourtant, au vu entre autres des résultats de BNP Paribas, TV Sarko a annoncé hier soir par la voix d'Harry Roselmack que les signes de la reprise étaient peut-être là. S'ils le disent..


----------



## PER180H (6 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> CDS la future bombe



Ca commence bien, cet article : 


> CDS veut dire Credit Swap Default


Pourquoi on dit pas CSD, alors?


----------



## fedo (6 Août 2009)

> CDS la future bombe



tu as sauté une étape. la future bombe se seront les défauts de paiements en constante augmentation (corrélés avec la hausse du chômage, la baisse des revenus et des heures travaillées) sur les cartes de crédits, crédit "prime", "alt-A", "jumbo", et l'immobilier commercial qui morfle sévèrement.

A partir de là, les CDS liés à ces crédits seront engagés (comprendre les fonds propres de ceux qui accordent les CDS, comprendre les assureurs, certaines banques d'affaires).

j'ai cru lire ces derniers jours qu'AIG a des soucis avec les CDS et les CDO et qu'en plus il y aurait un système proche de la cavalerie organisé ente ses filiales...


----------



## Chang (6 Août 2009)

Avec l'oppacite du systeme bancaire actuel, sachant que certaines banques sont issues de milieux encore plus obscures, il est quand meme largement utopique de croire un seul instant que les ingenieurs de la finance mondiale n'avaient pas pense aux deviances possibles. 

Comme ils se sont tous assures les uns les autres, si un seul tombe, ils tombent tous ... 
... et c'est nous qu'on paie ... 

On voit en plus que la situation sur le secret bancaire n'est pas prete de changer, que la Suisse defend son fond de commerce et que les grands pontes qui reclament des eclaircissements n'en donneraient pas plus sur leurs propres fonds ... 

Bref, un sacre carnaval de pingouins du dollar. Tant que le systeme bancaire et financier ne sera pas entierement remis en cause de fond en comble, on nous fera toujours croire que des actions on ete prises, sans reel fondement. 

Bah, spa grave, mefiez vous plutot de la grippe cochonale ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2009)

Bonus : François Fillon convoque les représentants des banques

On connaît déjà leur réponse : "cause toujours, tu m'intéresses" ou "parle à mon cul, ma tête est malade".


----------



## fedo (6 Août 2009)

> il est quand meme largement utopique de croire un seul instant que les ingenieurs de la finance mondiale n'avaient pas pense aux deviances possibles.



ça n'est pas ce qu'on leur demande, ils ne sont pas payés comme ça ni pour ça.
en plus la culture du milieu baigne dans la croyance en la "grande modération".

pour eux, le choc de 2007-2008 n'est qu'une super panique des banquiers de type 1907 + une récession de type 1982.
mais pas une dépression de type 1929.


----------



## Chang (6 Août 2009)

> pour eux, le choc de 2007-2008 n'est qu'une super panique des banquiers



En attendant qui c'est qui panique pour payer son loyer ??? Qui c'est qui panique pour retrouver du boulot ???

C'est quand meme visceralement mauvais de dire des choses pareilles ... 

Et puis les banquiers, c'est qui ??? A partir de quel niveau de banquier on peut dire que c'est un banquier dont les actions ont une influence sur le monde qui nous entoure ? Cette crise est completement depersonnifiee, aucun responsable, aucun fautif ... 

On prend les memes et on recommence donc ?



> [...] panique des banquiers de type 1907 + une récession de type 1982.
> mais pas une dépression de type 1929.



'tain la phrase ... ca vient de qui cette formulation ? On dirait une info sur la grippe avec comparaison des differents milesimes ...

ca fout les glandes ...

Ah ben attends y'a pire :



> en plus la culture du milieu baigne dans la croyance en la "grande modération".



La mere a Adam Smith, elle aurait pas pu faire une fausse couche, serieusement ? on serait passe a cote de quelquechose ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> En attendant qui c'est qui panique pour payer son loyer ??? Qui c'est qui panique pour retrouver du boulot ???


En attendant, LE travail, notre travail, n'a plus aucune valeur aux "yeux" de ce monde de la finance...
C'est juste une donnée interchangeable avec d'autres...
Et si on arrêtait de travailler ?!...


----------



## Chang (6 Août 2009)

Tiens, pour ceux que l'anglais ne rebute pas, il y a une tres bonne emission de radio americaine dont le nom est This American Life, distribbuee par Public Radio International et qui a consacre trois shows a expliquer les pourquoi et les comments de cette crise financiere:

- Emission du 9 Mai 2008:





_*The Giant Pool of Money*_

- Emission du 3 Octobre 2008:




*Another Frightening Show About the Economy*

- Emission du 27 Fevrier 2009:





*Bad Bank*

C'est tres tres bien fait, tres clair, simplifie au maximum et ca permet d'avoir un avis un peu plus tranche. Bon oui c'est en anglais, mais je crois meme que sur les liens que je donne (clic images) on peut telecharger le transcript des emissions.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> En attendant, LE travail, notre travail, n'a plus aucune valeur aux "yeux" de ce monde de la finance...
> C'est juste une donnée interchangeable avec d'autres...
> Et si on arrêtait de travailler ?!...



En parlant de travail sans valeur...


----------



## fedo (6 Août 2009)

> En attendant qui c'est qui panique pour payer son loyer ??? Qui c'est qui panique pour retrouver du boulot ???
> 
> C'est quand meme visceralement mauvais de dire des choses pareilles ...
> 
> Et puis les banquiers, c'est qui ??? A partir de quel niveau de banquier on peut dire que c'est un banquier dont les actions ont une influence sur le monde qui nous entoure ?


pour te dire, il y a quelques semaines un petit trader sur le marché du pétrole a fait monter les cours du brent de 2 $ tout seul.

tous les banquiers ont une influence car ils offrent la monnaie et les instruments financiers.

c'est bien là le scandale, ils utilisent les fonds publics pour renforcer les fonds propres non pas pour pouvoir accorder du crédit (comprendre offrir de la monnaie) mais pour aller jouer au casino (comprendre marchés financiers) car il y a moins d'acteurs qu'il y a un an et donc plus de chance de gagner (et de manipuler les cours).



> 'tain la phrase ... ca vient de qui cette formulation ? On dirait une info sur la grippe avec comparaison des differents milesimes ...


ben oui quand il y a une "crise économique" (ça ne veut rien dire ce terme mais bon) on fait des comparaisons dans l'histoire (plus ou moins justifiées).
et dans l'histoire économique de Wall Street, il y a 1907, dite la panique des banquiers;
et 1982, 2ème choc pétrolier et grosse récession aux USA.

ces comparaisons arrangent tout le monde car elles mettent en avant des événements conjoncturels et non structurels (la dépression de 1929 est d'ordre structurel).
il est très mal vu (comprendre dans les entreprises et les appareils d'Etat) de comparer la situation actuelle avec 1929, peu s'y aventurent.
mais certains le font habillement (Nouriel Roubini, alias "Dr Doom").



> La mere a Adam Smith, elle aurait pas pu faire une fausse couche, serieusement ? on serait passe a cote de quelquechose ?


au contraire si on avait respecté Adam Smith il n'y aurait plus de AIG, Goldman Sachs, RBS, Northern Rock, BNP, Société Générale, UBS, Fortis, Dexia, Hypo real estate, etc...

on les aurait laisser faire faillite.
mais les collectivités territoriales françaises seraient en cessation de paiement, les Etats concernés ne pourraient plus commercialiser leur Bons du Trésor, et seraient proche de la cessation de paiement.


----------



## Chang (6 Août 2009)

En tout cas tu a l'air de toucher ta bille un peu sur le sujet, c'est bien de lire quelqu'un qui en comprend le mecanisme de cette foutrerie populaire ...

Pour revenir a A. Smith, il est quand meme bien celui dont se reclament les economistes adeptes du laisser faire ... bien entendu, la concurrence "pure et parfaite" et le total laisser faire n'existent pas, ou alors que chez les pauvres, ...

... parce que les riches peuvent payer des amendes plutot que de baisser le protectionisme quils combatent en croisade en Asie et en Afrique ...


----------



## fedo (6 Août 2009)

le principal problème c'est la concurrence déloyale institutionnalisée à 2 niveaux:

_les très grandes entreprises qui font un peu ce qu'elles veulent (spécialement en France) notamment parce qu'elles comptent des salariés par 10zaines de milliers.

_le dumping monétaire et social organisé par certains pays (Chine en particulier avec la sous évaluation chronique du Yuan due à sa non convertibilité, l'Inde aussi) et avec l'assentiment des très grandes entreprises multinationales et financières.

tout ça mène à des déséquilibres structurels (ce qu'on ne veut pas voir car potentiellement très dangereux pour tout le système).

quand le système arrive à son point de rupture, si les équilibres ne sont pas en voie de restauration, le système rompt avec violence (1929). puis, si on compte utiliser un stimulant monétaire et protectionniste sans régler les déséquilibres, il rompt à nouveau (1932, 1938) amenant à des niveaux encore plus bas.

je ne suis pas un spécialiste, c'est juste que ça fait 2 ans et demi que je suis ça avec attention.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2009)

Pisser dans la douche sauvera-t-il la forêt amazonienne?


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2009)

Gné ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2009)

Encore une idée à la con.


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2009)

La carte d&#8217;identité britannique piratée en 12&#8242;

Soit disant impiratable car les données sont sur une puce RFID 'sécurisée'

Sauf que :


> muni de son téléphone mobile et d&#8217;un ordinateur portable, Adam Laurie a d&#8217;abord cracké l&#8217;algorithme de sécurité de la puce RFiD &#8220;sécurisée&#8220;, copié toutes les données qu&#8217;elle contenait, avant de cloner la carte d&#8217;identité en&#8230; 12 minutes.
> Petit détail : il a aussi réussi à modifier toutes les données de la carte : nom, caractéristiques physiques, empreintes digitales, droits aux prestations sociales&#8230;
> Afin de signer son exploit, et d&#8217;éviter que la carte clonée ne puisse être utilisée à de vils desseins, il a aussi tenu à rajouter, à l&#8217;intention des autorités, cette petite dédicace : Je suis un terroriste. Tirez à vue.


et que 


> si quelqu&#8217;un est victime du type d&#8217;usurpation d&#8217;identité que nous venons de démontrer, il lui sera très difficile de démontrer son innocence si la copie de sa carte d&#8217;identité est utilisée pour commettre un crime.



Un peu comme Hadopi avec la preuve par l'IP, quoi, mais étendu à tous les crimes et délits...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La carte didentité britannique piratée en 12&#8242;
> 
> Soit disant impiratable car les données sont sur une puce RFID 'sécurisée'
> 
> ...



Oui, enfin, commettre un crime, faut voir, assassiner quelqu'un à coups de carte d'identité, même falsifiée, ça doit prendre du temps


----------



## fedo (6 Août 2009)

enfonçons un peu plus le clou sur Jacques Attali le grand donneur de leçons.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2009)

l'antisémitisme nuit a la santé


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> enfonçons un peu plus le clou sur Jacques Attali le grand donneur de leçons.



_«Lutter contre la pauvreté par le développement de la microfinance afin d&#8217;améliorer l&#8217;accès aux services financiers pour les populations pauvres qui en sont exclues»
_
Je ne vois pas où est le problème, il faut bien qu'ils puissent se mettre en situation ! 400 euros par mois, c'est bien. _ 
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> enfonçons un peu plus le clou sur Jacques Attali le grand donneur de leçons.



Déjà bû. 




Tir groupé : pertes colossales pour Fannie Mae, Royal Bank of Scotland perd un milliard de livres en six mois, lourdes pertes pour Lloyds Banking Group.

A part ça, tout va très bien Madame la Marquise et la reprise est pour bientôt. 




Multiplication des plans sociaux avec bonus 



> La mobilisation syndicale évolue. Fini le temps où, après l'annonce d'un plan de licenciements ou d'une fermeture d'usine, les revendications portaient sur la sauvegarde de l'emploi. Le pragmatisme est de mise. La tendance est désormais de réclamer des primes de licenciement le plus élevées possibles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Multiplication des plans sociaux avec bonus



Cela dit, aujourd'hui, la crise à bon dos, on ferme des entreprises bénéficiaires, dans l'unique but d'aller les ouvrir ailleurs pour faire encore plus de bénéfices, le tout en laissant des centaines de familles sur le carreau, c'est peut-être un peu normal de le leur faire payer cher, et que ça soient ces familles qui en bénéficient directement ! 

Quant à "faire fuir les investisseurs étrangers"  Les investisseurs étrangers qui rachètent des entreprises françaises dans le seul but de les fermer pour aller les rouvrir dans des pays de main d'&#339;uvre à faible coût, à mon avis, c'est pas plus mal pour la France, si on les fait fuir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, aujourd'hui, la crise à bon dos, on ferme des entreprises bénéficiaires, dans l'unique but d'aller les ouvrir ailleurs pour faire encore plus de bénéfices, le tout en laissant des centaines de familles sur le carreau, c'est peut-être un peu normal de le leur faire payer cher, et que ça soient ces familles qui en bénéficient directement !
> 
> Quant à "faire fuir les investisseurs étrangers"  Les investisseurs étrangers qui rachètent des entreprises françaises dans le seul but de les fermer pour aller les rouvrir dans des pays de main d'uvre à faible coût, à mon avis, c'est pas plus mal pour la France, si on les fait fuir



C'est certain. Mais c'est un fait que les salariés de ces entreprises en sont rendus à essayer d'obtenir de grosses indemnités de licenciements plutôt que la sauvegarde de leur emploi. C'est dire au point où on en est.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2009)

Murde! Encore raté!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2009)

Banques: Matignon prend acte



> Matignon a voulu rappeler à l'ordre les banquiers. Sauf que pour l'instant, ils sont restés dans les clous, ou à peu près, des engagements auxquels ils sont tenus.










Tourne, tourne, joli moulin


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2009)

Chirac va pouvoir se baigner dans la Seine comme il l'avait promis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2009)

Un américain poursuivi pour pédophilie accuse son chat


Un buste égyptien sosie de Michael Jackson


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Un américain poursuivi pour pédophilie accuse son chat
> 
> 
> Un buste égyptien sosie de Michael Jackson


Tu te serais pas un peu loupé sur le 2ème lien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu te serais pas un peu loupé sur le 2ème lien



Si. :rose:

Mais c'est corrigé. 

Merci.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si. :rose:
> 
> Mais c'est corrigé.
> 
> Merci.



c'est vrai que ça aurait été dommage...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2009)

Un détenu obèse cache un pistolet dans ses bourrelets


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2009)

Cette chère Sarah... 


> «Et qui souffrira le plus quand ils rationneront les soins ? Les malades, les vieux et les handicapés, bien sûr», avertit l'ancienne candidate républicaine, avant de dépeindre un système de santé «orwellien» . «Mes parents ou mon bébé trisomique devront comparaître devant le &#8216;tribunal de la mort' d'Obama, où ses bureaucrates décideront subjectivement s'ils sont dignes de recevoir des soins en fonction de leur &#8216;niveau de productivité dans la société'», avertit l'ancienne colistière de John McCain.


Sûr, c'est mieux maintenant...
Pas de sous, pas de soins...
Là, c'est productif !...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2009)

ont sait a quoi ont a échapper alors :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cette chère Sarah... Sûr, c'est mieux maintenant...
> Pas de sous, pas de soins...
> Là, c'est productif !...



Oui, mais si ça passe, les sous de ceux qui en ont, au lieu d'aller dans la poche des actionnaires des compagnies d'assurance privées, serviront à payer les soins de ceux qui n'en ont pas, où va-t-on si on se met à soigner les plus pauvres aux frais des plus riches ?

Sans compter que les assurances privées et l'industrie pharmaceutique devraient baisser leurs prix (et donc leurs marges), et donc se contenter de bénéfices normaux, au lieu des bénéfices pharamineux qu'ils font maintenant, ce qui, tu en conviendra avec moi, est proprement scandaleux !

Non mais, il n'y a qu'à les euthanasier, tous ces salauds de pauvres, au lieu de vouloir les soigner !


----------



## Tam69 (9 Août 2009)

Je me pose une question en vous lisant : "Sur quels critères est-on pauvre ??" Et est-ce une catégorie identique partout sur la planète ? Non, parce que autant causer de quelque chose sur laquelle tout le monde est bien d'accord...

Et puis, si comme pour la c***  on est toujours le c** de quelqu'un, est-ce que par hasard, on est pas toujours le pauvre de quelqu'un aussi ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cette chère Sarah... Sûr, c'est mieux maintenant...
> Pas de sous, pas de soins...
> Là, c'est productif !...


Elle ne serait pas parente avec Frédéric Lefebvre, champion français des déclarations outrancières ? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non mais, il n'y a qu'à les euthanasier, tous ces salauds de pauvres, au lieu de vouloir les soigner !


Oui ! Et les vieux et les chômeurs aussi ! 



Tam69 a dit:


> Je me pose une question en vous lisant : "Sur quels critères est-on pauvre ??" Et est-ce une catégorie identique partout sur la planète ? Non, parce que autant causer de quelque chose sur laquelle tout le monde est bien d'accord...
> 
> Et puis, si comme pour la c***  on est toujours le c** de quelqu'un, est-ce que par hasard, on est pas toujours le pauvre de quelqu'un aussi ...



Ben, ça dépend du genre de pauvreté qu'on cause. Parce qu'on peut te dire "Mon pauvre ami" sans que tu sois pauvre financièrement parlant.


----------



## Tam69 (9 Août 2009)

Arfff, dans mon cas ce serait plutôt "ma pauvre amie"... Mais, les réflexions genre "faut supprimer tous les pauvres" ça me laisse un peu rêveuse... Car tout dépend du point de vue où l'on se place ! Donc il faudrait définir des critères (y'a du boulot...) pour être sûr que tout le monde parle bien de la même chose ! Quand on dit j'ai un chat, tout le monde visualise une bestiole poilue avec des griffes, des dents pointues et des yeux verticaux ? Ben, c'est de cet ordre d'idée que je parlais ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Arfff, dans mon cas ce serait plutôt "ma pauvre amie"... Mais, les réflexions genre "faut supprimer tous les pauvres" ça me laisse un peu rêveuse... Car tout dépend du point de vue où l'on se place ! Donc il faudrait définir des critères (y'a du boulot...) pour être sûr que tout le monde parle bien de la même chose ! Quand on dit j'ai un chat, tout le monde visualise une bestiole poilue avec des griffes, des dents pointues et des yeux verticaux ? Ben, c'est de cet ordre d'idée que je parlais ...



Au temps pour moi :rateau: 

Les critères de pauvreté peuvent être très variables. Pour un multimillionnaire, quelqu'un qui gagne 4 000 euros par mois est pauvre. Pour un rsaistes (ex "rmiste"), quelqu'un qui gagne 4 000 euros par mois est pété de thunes.

Cela dit il y a un seuil de pauvreté officiel.


----------



## Tam69 (9 Août 2009)

Justement ! En fait, nous sommes deux occidentaux avec un niveau de vie occidental lui aussi qui discutons des "limites + et -" de la pauvreté... Mais pauvreté dans notre zone de vie est synonime de richesse ailleurs... Donc, la discussion est probablement faussée car elle ne peut pas être globale par le fait de notre "provincialisme planétaire". C'est pour cela que je parlais de définition précise car on ne peut parler vraiment de la globalité d'une chose (ou d'une autre) qu'en ayant défini clairement la chose en question... Sinon, la conversation devient un courant d'air et n'aura pas beaucoup plus d'impact qu'une petite brise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2009)

C'est sûr. Mais là, c'est un vaste débat.


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2009)

AUSTRALIE : Des tireurs d'élite pour les dromadaires en surnombre



> Les mammifères à une bosse ne sont plus les bienvenus au pays des kangourous où ils ravagent la végétation, affamant ainsi le bétail, *et s'en prennent aux salles de bains.*


----------



## Tam69 (9 Août 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord !  En plus, comme la pauvreté est donc un truc très, très relatif... le mieux serait peut-être de remonter les minimas comme ça, il y aurait moins de pauvres  et si en plus, on redescend un peu les plus riches... on obtient une moyenne un peu plus cohérente :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Je me pose une question en vous lisant : "Sur quels critères est-on pauvre ??



être pauvre, c'est avoir moins d'argent que celui qui te traite de pauvre !


----------



## Tam69 (9 Août 2009)

Donc, la pauvreté n'est liée qu'à la possession d'argent ??? :mouais: Bizarre, je le vois pas pareil de mon côté de la lorgnette :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (10 Août 2009)

voilà vous allez tout savoir ... et apprecier 


surtout les commentaires , en particulier celui de klok12


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2009)

Emploi : les entreprises de 5 à 10 salariés et celles de 100 salariés et plus les plus touchées par la crise


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Donc, la pauvreté n'est liée qu'à la possession d'argent ??? :mouais: Bizarre, je le vois pas pareil de mon côté de la lorgnette :rateau:



Quand tu ne peux pas accéder aux soins, puisque c'est la question qui nous occupe, oui. De quel côté de la lorgnette le vois-tu ? Évoques-tu les soins gratuits ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> voilà vous allez tout savoir ... et apprecier
> 
> 
> surtout les commentaires , en particulier celui de klok12


'tain !...
Même là-bas, il poste !...  :afraid: 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'après lui, lorsqu'il a fallu choisir un nom à leur société, ils se sont interrogés avec Wozniack, et le regard de Steve Jobs est tombé...


Son savoir inné s'étend à toute la galaxie... numérique !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Même là-bas, il poste !...  :afraid:
> 
> Son savoir inné s'étend à toute la galaxie... numérique !...



J'ai vu ça aussi. C'est dingue, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2009)

Un technicien de BFM agressé en Seine St Denis...


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2009)

Pfff...


----------



## fedo (10 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pfff...



plus très sûr que ça monte encore longtemps et surtout de manière verticale.
d'ailleurs les stops sont réglés sur 3500 points c'est évident.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Mouaaarff !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)

> Les illuminatis et les FMs, comprenez francs-maçons, auraient élaboré cette grippe pour réduire drastiquement la population mondiale. Pour que les illuminatis puissent vivre pénards, rien quentre eux.



Ah ouais, quand même :mouais:


----------



## Tam69 (11 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quand tu ne peux pas accéder aux soins, puisque c'est la question qui nous occupe, oui. De quel côté de la lorgnette le vois-tu ? Évoques-tu les soins gratuits ?



Désolée, j'avais pas vu ta question :rose: Non, peut-être pas les soins gratuits, mais est-il vraiment nécessaire d'aller voir le médecin pour un rhume ou une égratignure ? A la naissance, un être humain n'a ni portefeuille, ni compte en banque, ni.... Notre corps est assez doué pour s'auto-réparer et notre cerveau suffisamment développé pour trouver des moyens de se tenir en relative bonne forme sans recourir à la médecine. Je rêve de médecins axés sur la non-maladie de leurs patients comme dans certains pays. D'autant plus, que des bons toubibs, on en trouve facile en milieu urbain car le choix est vaste, mais pas loin des grandes villes, c'est plus difficile d'en trouver un bon ! Notre société a malheureusement pris le parti d'une certaine manière de créer des "dépendances" (médicales, technologiques, ....) et je pense qu'il est possible de voir de ce côté ce qui limite aussi les dépenses inutiles (anti-dépresseurs et autres du même genre). Les plantes en général sont de très bons auxiliaires de bonne santé et pas seulement en soins mais également en consommation quotidienne...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2009)

Pour les touristes du Golfe « Genève est infréquentable »


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Même là-bas, il poste !...  :afraid:



Sur le "_Figaro_", c'est normal.  

Et c'est bien sa prose...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Sur le "_Figaro_", c'est normal.
> 
> Et c'est bien sa prose...



A mon avis tu devrais éviter de dire du mal du Figaro si tu veux rester violet


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis tu devrais éviter de dire du mal du Figaro si tu veux rester violet



Rose.
Pas violet.
Rose.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Août 2009)

Apple refuse une application à cause des insultes qu'elle contient.

Ah ben merdre alors !


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis tu devrais éviter de dire du mal du Figaro si tu veux rester violet



Toutes mes confuses : un moment d'absence... :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis tu devrais éviter de dire du mal du Figaro si tu veux rester violet



Tiens, moi qui croyais qu'il ne branlait rien avait pris de longue vacances cet été, ben non, apparemment, je m'a trompé...


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis tu devrais éviter de dire du mal du Figaro si tu veux rester violet



un torchon de droite


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2009)

En tous cas maintenant je comprend mieux le changement de ligne éditoriale de MacGé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2009)

Étoiles filantes du 11 au 13 août.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les touristes du Golfe « Genève est infréquentable »



C'est con, ça reste fréquentable pour les français...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est con, ça reste fréquentable pour les français...



En plus, il paraît que nous sommes les pires touristes qui existent.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2009)

Déjà en indigènes c'est pas mal...


----------



## fedo (12 Août 2009)

sauver la presse par la spéculation, une mauvaise idée...


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2009)

_Aux Etats-Unis, les fichiers de délinquants sexuels sont publics, et accessibles sur linternet. The Economist, qui prend partie contre les dérives que cela entraîne, y revient en détail au travers de lhistoire édifiante dune jeune Américaine de 29 ans, fichée depuis 13 ans pour corruption de mineur : à 17 ans, elle avait été surprise en train de faire une fellation à un camarade de classe de 15 ans.


_Du fait de son inscription dans le registre, Wendy na pas le droit dhabiter ni de travailler à moins de 300 mètres de tout endroit susceptible daccueillir des enfants (écoles, parcs, bibliothèques, piscines). 
 140 villes ont porté cette distance à 750 mètres. A Miami, une centaine de délinquants sexuels ont ainsi été contraints de se réfugier sous un pont, parce quils ne peuvent pas vivre ailleurs.
 Jusquà récemment, il était également interdit aux personnes figurant dans le registre dhabiter près dun arrêt de bus, ce qui ne revenait à interdire aux personnes fichées dhabiter dans quelque agglomération que ce soit. 
 Cette interdiction a finalement sauté, mais, et après avoir acheté une maison avec son mari, un juge a découvert que léglise de son quartier accueillait occasionnellement une garderie, et elle a été contraint à déménager. Son mari a perdu son emploi dans la foulée.


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> _Aux Etats-Unis, les fichiers de délinquants sexuels sont publics, et accessibles sur linternet. The Economist, qui prend partie contre les dérives que cela entraîne, y revient en détail au travers de lhistoire édifiante dune jeune Américaine de 29 ans, fichée depuis 13 ans pour corruption de mineur : à 17 ans, elle avait été surprise en train de faire une fellation à un camarade de classe de 15 ans.
> 
> 
> _Du fait de son inscription dans le registre, Wendy na pas le droit dhabiter ni de travailler à moins de 300 mètres de tout endroit susceptible daccueillir des enfants (écoles, parcs, bibliothèques, piscines).
> ...



c'est le principe même des lois d'être imparfaites. L'exemple est très intéressant car on se dit, ce n'est pas possible. si cette loi n'existe pas, on pourrait citer en exemple inverse celui du pervers sexuel qu'on laisse involontairement travailler ou habiter près de cibles (enfants ou pas) et les exemples en Europe comme aux US ne manquent pas. Bref, la vraie question reste entière: que faire des délinquants sexuels et quels moyens y consacrer. Les réponses législatives actuelles étant d'évidence inefficaces, celle-ci comme les autres


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est le principe même des lois d'être imparfaites. L'exemple est très intéressant car on se dit, ce n'est pas possible. si cette loi n'existe pas, on pourrait citer en exemple inverse celui du pervers sexuel qu'on laisse involontairement travailler ou habiter près de cibles (enfants ou pas) et les exemples en Europe comme aux US ne manquent pas. Bref, la vraie question reste entière: que faire des délinquants sexuels et quels moyens y consacrer. Les réponses législatives actuelles étant d'évidence inefficaces, celle-ci comme les autres



Dans le cas présent, on frise tout de même l'hystérie :

"_On aurait tendance à croire quon y trouve que des violeurs ou pédophiles. Mais dans cinq états, le simple fait daller voir une prostituée suffit à y être fiché, tout comme le fait duriner en public, dans 13 dentre-eux, et 29 y inscrivent également les adolescents ayant eu une relation sexuelle consentie avec un autre adolescent.

On y trouve même des personnes qui, depuis, se sont mariées avec celle ou celui avec qui ils avaient eu des relations sexuelles consenties, mais qui, prohibées par la loi, leur avaient valu dêtre condamnées.

On y trouve aussi des adolescents qui, parce quils ont reçu, ou envoyé, des sextos deux nus à leur petit(e) ami(e), y ont été condamné pour pédo-pornographie.

On y trouve également des parents accusés de complicité pour avoir autorisé leur adolescent, mineur, à faire lamour._"


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est le principe même des lois d'être imparfaites. L'exemple est très intéressant car on se dit, ce n'est pas possible. si cette loi n'existe pas, on pourrait citer en exemple inverse celui du pervers sexuel qu'on laisse involontairement travailler ou habiter près de cibles (enfants ou pas) et les exemples en Europe comme aux US ne manquent pas. Bref, la vraie question reste entière: que faire des délinquants sexuels et quels moyens y consacrer. Les réponses législatives actuelles étant d'évidence inefficaces, celle-ci comme les autres


ouais.
Enfin, si toutes les nanas de 17 ans qui ont sucé leur copain mineur devaient être accusées d'être des délinquantes sexuelles, les tribunaux sont sursaturés demain matin...


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

Donc c'est le principe de classement qui te semble pas bon, la loi en elle même ne fait qu'aggraver certaines situations ubuesques pour essayer (je dis bien essayer) de répondre à une vraie problématique qui est celle des vrais pervers sexuels. 

Ceci dit le principe de classement américain répond en grande partie à l'esprit puritain (et souvent faussement puritain) des américains  il y a peu de chance de voir débarquer ce type de classement en Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est le principe même des lois d'être imparfaites. L'exemple est très intéressant car on se dit, ce n'est pas possible. si cette loi n'existe pas, on pourrait citer en exemple inverse celui du pervers sexuel qu'on laisse involontairement travailler ou habiter près de cibles (enfants ou pas) et les exemples en Europe comme aux US ne manquent pas. Bref, la vraie question reste entière: que faire des délinquants sexuels et quels moyens y consacrer. Les réponses législatives actuelles étant d'évidence inefficaces, celle-ci comme les autres



Certes, aucune loi n'est parfaite et la question reste effectivement entière. Mais je ne vois pas ce que ça apporte de rendre public les fichiers de délinquants sexuels. Par contre je vois bien les dérives et dérapages possibles. Et je ne crois pas que ça ferait avancer la cause.

L'essentiel n'est-il pas que les délinquants sexuels soient connus des autorités judiciaires, à charge pour elles d'essayer de les empêcher de commettre d'autres actes ?

Quant aux solutions, quand il y avait eu le débat sur la loi sur la rétention préventive de ces délinquants à l'issue de leur peine de prison, j'avais vu un programme sur LCP-AN sur ce sujet. Et ils montraient qu'en Belgique il existait des centres similaires aux centres de rétention que notre gouvernement voulait créer. La différence était que les délinquants y étaient placés dès le début de leur peine et pas à l'issue, sous prétexte qu'on serait sûr qu'ils vont recommencer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

Il aurait commandité des meurtres pour son émission de télé


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Donc c'est le principe de classement qui te semble pas bon, la loi en elle même ne fait qu'aggraver certaines situations ubuesques pour essayer (je dis bien essayer) de répondre à une vraie problématique qui est celle des vrais pervers sexuels.
> 
> Ceci dit le principe de classement américain répond en grande partie à l'esprit puritain (et souvent faussement puritain) des américains  il y a peu de chance de voir débarquer ce type de classement en Europe.


Ce n'est pas un classement, c'est le "jugement humain" de base qui est faussé par un puritanisme, qui vient encore une fois d'une influence religieuse...
Suffit de regarder la période victorienne de l'empire britannique pour voir ce que ça donne aux niveau des murs...
Pour uriner en public, tu devrais prendre une contredanse, mais être condamné pour délinquance sexuelle... c'est une perversion de jugement, pas un classement...


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Donc c'est le principe de classement qui te semble pas bon, la loi en elle même ne fait qu'aggraver certaines situations ubuesques pour essayer (je dis bien essayer) de répondre à une vraie problématique qui est celle des vrais pervers sexuels.



Tout à fait. Il y a, me semble t-il, un _légère_ différence entre des ados qui s'échangent des sms coquins ou une nana qui fait une gâterie à son mec et un violeur.



vleroy a dit:


> Ceci dit le principe de classement américain répond en grande partie à l'esprit puritain (et souvent faussement puritain) des américains  il y a peu de chance de voir débarquer ce type de classement en Europe.



Alors là, va savoir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> [/COLOR]Il aurait commandité des meurtres pour son émission de télé



Pas le bon lien, mais le titre de ta news me fait penser à ce film que j'ai revu il y a quelques jours et qui traite de la téléréalité bien avant l'heure (en 80 ou 81 je crois)


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

Mais je partage tous vos avis, je dis juste aucune loi n'est parfaite et amène toujours son lot d'application rocambolesque.

Pour rebondir sur les propos d'iDuck, doit-on ou peut-on (c'est une question pas une opinion) prendre le risque de relâcher dans la nature un homme ou une femme condamné pour des actes pervers et dont tous les spécialistes considèrent que le cas est sans guérison possible?  En droit actuel, sans aucun doute. Peine purgée, c'est terminé.

Mais:
1/ en conscience?
2/ face à l'opinion public?

Car in fine, c'est ça la question que se posent les politiques qui légifèrent.

Après on pourra légitimement se poser la question du classement, en clair qui rentre dans la case pervers.

_@Fab Fab: dis moi tu aurais peur de rentrer sur la liste toi aussi parce qu'à quinze ans, tu aurais..._:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas le bon lien, mais le titre de ta news me fait penser à ce film que j'ai revu il y a quelques jours et qui traite de la téléréalité bien avant l'heure (en 80 ou 81 je crois)



Pour le lien, c'est corrigé. Merci. 

Et effectivement ça fait penser à ce film.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------




vleroy a dit:


> Mais je partage tous vos avis, je dis juste aucune loi n'est parfaite et amène toujours son lot d'application rocambolesque.
> 
> Pour rebondir sur les propos d'iDuck, doit-on ou peut-on (c'est une question pas une opinion) prendre le risque de relâcher dans la nature un homme ou une femme condamné pour des actes pervers et dont tous les spécialistes considèrent que le cas est sans guérison possible?  En droit actuel, sans aucun doute. Peine purgée, c'est terminé.
> 
> ...



Le principe de la justice est que tu es envoyé en prison pour des actes que tu as commis et non pour des actes qu'on pense que tu vas commettre. Sinon, à ce compte-là, on peut tous se retrouver en tôle même si on ne commettra jamais aucun acte de délinquance, grave ou pas.

Quant à légiférer, le faire en conscience me paraît être la moindre des choses, le faire face à l'opinion publique, c'est tomber dans le sentimentalisme électoraliste tel que Sarkozy le pratique sur ces sujets là. Et ce n'est pas bon du tout.

Les délinquants sexuels, si tu ne veux pas les laisser courir dans la nature, tu les condamnes à la rétention à vie mais dès le départ, pas une fois qu'ils ont purgé leur peine. Et pour les cas extrêmes il me semble que leur place est dans un établissement spécialisé, pas en prison.

Je ne suis pas spécialiste de cette question mais à l'occasion du débat sur la loi susnommée je m'y suis intéressé. Et il m'a semblé que le problème était surtout ce qui n'était pas fait pendant leur rétention, faute de moyens. Dans ces conditions, faire de nouvelles lois ne règle rien. Et de ce que j'ai vu sur LCP-AN sur comment les choses se passaient en Belgique, ça me paraissait être une piste intéressante à explorer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour le lien, c'est corrigé. Merci.
> 
> Les délinquants sexuels, si tu ne veux pas les laisser courir dans la nature, tu les condamnes à la rétention à vie mais dès le départ



Oui, mais comme perpet' c'est 20 ans...
Il faut revisiter le concept de perpetuité et le conformer à sa définition du dictionnaire.


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le principe de la justice est que tu es envoyé en prison pour des actes que tu as commis et non pour des actes qu'on pense que tu vas commettre. Sinon, à ce compte-là, on peut tous se retrouver en tôle même si on ne commettra jamais aucun acte de délinquance, grave ou pas.



Oui c'est le principe de notre bon droit romain et on peut d'ailleurs s'en réjouir. Pour autant comment gères-tu des cas particuliers dont la récidive est pas seulement probable mais d'évidence pour des spécialistes? Et dont les exemples sont nombreux... 



iDuck a dit:


> Quant à légiférer, le faire en conscience me paraît être la moindre des choses, le faire face à l'opinion publique, c'est tomber dans le sentimentalisme électoraliste tel que Sarkozy le pratique sur ces sujets là. Et ce n'est pas bon du tout.



Je ne crois pas que conspuer Sarko change une règle immuable pour un homme politique. Rappelons nous que Pompidou et VGE était contre publiquement la peine de mort et n'ont accordé aucune grâce... L'opinion publique, l'opinion publique... C'est vous , c'est moi, et oui!



iDuck a dit:


> Les délinquants sexuels, si tu ne veux pas les laisser courir dans la nature, tu les condamnes à la rétention à vie mais dès le départ, pas une fois qu'ils ont purgé leur peine. Et pour les cas extrêmes il me semble que leur place est dans un établissement spécialisé, pas en prison.



Donc tu en reviens grosso modo au système américain qui lui n'a pas de limite puisque les peines se cumulent  finalement, il n'y a pas de lois absolue, chaque système a son lot de bon et de mauvais exemples.



iDuck a dit:


> Je ne suis pas spécialiste de cette question mais à l'occasion du débat sur la loi susnommée je m'y suis intéressé. Et il m'a semblé que le problème était surtout ce qui n'était pas fait pendant leur rétention, faute de moyens. Dans ces conditions, faire de nouvelles lois ne règle rien. Et de ce que j'ai vu sur LCP-AN sur comment les choses se passaient en Belgique, ça me paraissait être une piste intéressante à explorer.


 
on en revient à ce que je disais: l'absence de moyens financiers ou les moyens financiers que l'on devrait y consacrer, comme pour toute maladie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Oui c'est le principe de notre bon droit romain et on peut d'ailleurs s'en réjouir. Pour autant comment gères-tu des cas particuliers dont la récidive est pas seulement probable mais d'évidence pour des spécialistes? Et dont les exemples sont nombreux...



Entre ce qui est évident pour des spécialistes, et la réalité, il y a parfois des différences. Les spécialistes se trompent parfois et ça donne des trucs genre Outreau. Donc tu ne peux pas baser le traitement de ce problème sur la seule opinion des spécialistes.




vleroy a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que conspuer Sarko change une règle immuable pour un homme politique. Rappelons nous que Pompidou et VGE était contre publiquement la peine de mort et n'ont accordé aucune grâce... L'opinion publique, l'opinion publique... C'est vous , c'est moi, et oui!



Le problème n'est pas de conspuer Sarko mais de remettre en cause sa façon d'aborder les problèmes de la délinquance en général et de celle-là en particulier, en prenant l'opinion publique par les sentiments. Avec lui, c'est un fait divers = une loi. On ne légifère pas sur un coup de tête. Légiférer suppose de considérer le problème sous tous ses angles et d'essayer d'y apporter la meilleure réponse possible, qui n'est d'ailleurs pas obligatoirement une loi.

Et si on légiférait toujours en fonction de l'opinion publique, jamais la peine de mort n'aurait été abolie.





vleroy a dit:


> Donc tu en reviens grosso modo au système américain qui lui n'a pas de limite puisque les peines se cumulent  finalement, il n'y a pas de lois absolue, chaque système a son lot de bon et de mauvais exemples.



Non. Je dis que, si tu ne veux pas les laisser courir dans la nature, c'est la seule solution. Je ne dis pas pour autant que c'est ce qui faut faire. Il peut y avoir d'autres solutions comme le bracelet électronique par exemple.



vleroy a dit:


> on en revient à ce que je disais: l'absence de moyens financiers ou les moyens financiers que l'on devrait y consacrer, comme pour toute maladie



A vrai dire, de manière générale, le problème du fonctionnement de la justice en France est d'abord un problème de moyens, financiers et humains. Et globalement c'est à ce problème là qu'il faudrait s'attaquer en priorité. Sinon à quoi bon faire des lois si la justice n'a pas les moyens de les appliquer dans des délais raisonnables ?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon à quoi bon faire des lois si la justice n'a pas les moyens de les appliquer dans des délais raisonnables ?


Ca fait bien.


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il peut y avoir d'autres solutions comme le bracelet électronique par exemple.



 Mais est-ce la seule solution? A-t-on exploré d'autres pistes? Quel coût?

Et pour en revenir au sujet de base lancé par Pascal, doit-on mettre un bracelet à une gamine qui a dix-sept ans a voulu voir le loup d'un gamin de quinze ans?

(ce qui est condamnable c'est qu'à cet âge là, il a pas dû profiter de la volupté plus de quelques secondes)


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2009)

Surtout que si c'était quand *le loup* avait quinze ans, il y a surement prescription


===>[]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas de conspuer Sarko mais de remettre en cause sa façon d'aborder les problèmes de la délinquance en général et de celle-là en particulier, en prenant l'opinion publique par les sentiments.



Que l'on soit pour où contre, le discours ou l'action qui en découle sont mués par les sentiments.
Quel que soit le sujet. Les sentiments entrent toujours en compte.
Sentiment d'humanisme pour certains, de sécurité pour d'autres.
Mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre il y a sentiment.


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

Ce sujet me fait "marrer" alors que j'ai regardé "contre enquête" avec Dujardin il y a 24 heures


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Un rat de 7,5 kilos découvert à Madagascar


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un rat de 7,5 kilos découvert à Madagascar



alors imagine une belette de 75 kilos :rateau:

>> Ok je sors


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Que l'on soit pour où contre, le discours ou l'action qui en découle sont mués par les sentiments.
> Quel que soit le sujet. Les sentiments entrent toujours en compte.
> Sentiment d'humanisme pour certains, de sécurité pour d'autres.
> Mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre il y a sentiment.



Bien sûr. 

Et tu as beau être président de la république : tu n'en es pas moins homme. Mais ton action ne doit pas être guidée que par les sentiments, que ce soit les tiens ou ceux des autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bien sûr.
> 
> Et tu as beau être président de la république : tu n'en es pas moins *homme*.



Nain ! On dit "nain" !


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

Mettez des lunettes, les geeks !...


----------



## fedo (12 Août 2009)

attention ça balance dans l'affaire Madoff.:modo:
apparemment il va falloir nettoyer la SEC... (et le NYSE).


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2009)

Y a des jours comme ça, on se rappelle un truc, et puis on se dit que c'est cool, ça donne le sourire, c'est instinctif, on réfléchit pas, c'est pas culturel, rien de tout ça, pourtant...

Ça vient de me faire ça avec la mort de M. Jackson :rateau:


EDIT : Sarkosi est en vie


----------



## KARL40 (13 Août 2009)

Après un coup d'état (qui ne porte pas son nom), la situation est toujours
tendue au HONDURAS ...

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101...l-zelaya-maintiennent-la-pression-au-honduras


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

Francis Lalanne a eu un éclair de lucidité :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2009)

Bizarre... Vous avez dit bizarre...


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2009)

Tonnerre de Brest !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

C'est pas chez nous que ça arriverait


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas chez nous que ça arriverait


Ben ça non plus :
Italie : le chef d'entreprise gagne au loto... et partage 1 million d'euros avec ses employés.


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ben ça non plus :
> Italie : le chef d'entreprise gagne au loto... et partage 1 million d'euros avec ses employés.



Chapeau le mec.


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ben ça non plus :
> Italie : le chef d'entreprise gagne au loto... et partage 1 million d'euros avec ses employés.



Et bah... ça me laisse sans voix


----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ben ça non plus :
> Italie : le chef d'entreprise gagne au loto... et partage 1 million d'euros avec ses employés.



ouais, c'est pas aux chômeurs que ça arriverait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ben ça non plus :
> Italie : le chef d'entreprise gagne au loto... et partage 1 million d'euros avec ses employés.



C'est vrai que ce n'est pas banal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------

Un SMS pour les extraterrestres


----------



## Bladrak (13 Août 2009)

L'élysée et l'intérieur caviardent wikipedia

Faut croire que ça devient une habitude...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)Un SMS pour les extraterrestres


Je serai mort avant d'avoir une réponse. 

--------



joeldu18cher a dit:


> Après des iPod, un iPhone explose et blesse son utilisateur



Rebelote.


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

Bladrak a dit:


> L'élysée et l'intérieur caviardent wikipedia
> 
> Faut croire que ça devient une habitude...



"En mai dernier, Benjamin Ferran, journaliste internet passé de LExpansion.com au Figaro.fr, révélait que le ministère de lIntérieur avait tenté de caviardé Wikipedia. En fait, cest lElysée qui était à la barre"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> "En mai dernier, Benjamin Ferran, journaliste internet passé de LExpansion.com au Figaro.fr, révélait que le ministère de lIntérieur avait tenté de caviardé Wikipedia. En fait, cest lElysée qui était à la barre"


Zut, j'étais en train de faire le même copier/coller. Grillé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2009)

Bladrak a dit:


> L'élysée et l'intérieur caviardent wikipedia
> 
> Faut croire que ça devient une habitude...



Ils sont cons. A chaque fois, ça finit par se savoir... sauf de Mme Michu qui a voté Sarkozy, ne lit pas  le Canard enchaîné et ne va pas sur Internet mais regarde TV Sarko qui ne dit jamais mot de ce genre d'histoires fâcheuses pour notre grand Timonier et sa cour.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> "En mai dernier, Benjamin Ferran, journaliste internet passé de L&#8217;Expansion.com au Figaro.fr, révélait que le ministère de l&#8217;Intérieur avait tenté de caviardé Wikipedia. En fait, c&#8217;est l&#8217;Elysée qui était à la barre&#8230;"


Il est toujours dans les mauvais coups celui-là!
Qu'on le mette aux fers! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Ils sont cons. A chaque fois, ça finit par se savoir...


C'est surtout des gros nioub'.
Même au ministère de l'Intérieur sensé abriter les RG, la DST et tutti quanti, ils sont même pas foutu de passer par un proxy pour masquer leur IP (alors que même JPTK sait le faire)!


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

L'utilisation d'internet par le pouvoir n'est pas nouvelle. D'ailleurs, cette information relayée par notre illustre Benjamin Ferran fait l'objet de contre mesures dont les traces commencent à se voir. J'en veux pour preuve la présence discrète de Xavier Bertrand  parmi nous depuis 15j.




_Edit: désolé pour ceux qui veulent faire croire que "non, ils ne sont pas là et ne passent pas leur journée sur MacG"_


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> L'utilisation d'internet par le pouvoir n'est pas nouvelle. D'ailleurs, cette information relayée par notre illustre Benjamin Ferran fait l'objet de contre mesures dont les traces commencent à se voir. J'en veux pour preuve la présence discrète de Xavier Bertrand  parmi nous depuis 15j.
> 
> _Edit: désolé pour ceux qui veulent faire croire que "non, ils ne sont pas là et ne passent pas leur journée sur MacG"_



J'avais vu ça aussi il y a quelques jours...


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais vu ça aussi il y a quelques jours...





j'suis pas le seul à fouiller la liste des membres.

[HS]
cela dit, il y a peut-être un bug chez vbubull parce que la liste m'indique toujours sa présence alors qu'il est déconnecté depuis le 28
[/HS]


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

ILS savent que MacGé est un bastion de gauchistes fomentant une rébellion numérique d'envergure :style:


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ILS savent que MacGé est un bastion de gauchistes fomentant une rébellion numérique d'envergure :style:



encore la faute de JPTK 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Ilsauf de Mme Michu...ne va pas sur Interne



Je vous demande de vous arrêter  ! 

des madames Michu, il y en a à la pelle ici et sur internet, voire dans l'espace !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> L'utilisation d'internet par le pouvoir n'est pas nouvelle. D'ailleurs, cette information relayée par notre illustre Benjamin Ferran fait l'objet de contre mesures dont les traces commencent à se voir. J'en veux pour preuve la présence discrète de Xavier Bertrand  parmi nous depuis 15j.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand même, il aurait pû venir se présenter. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Je vous demande de vous arrêter  !
> 
> des madames Michu, il y en a à la pelle ici et sur internet, voire dans l'espace !



Je ne la voyais pas comme ça.


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bizarre... Vous avez dit bizarre...


Poursuite ?!...


----------



## KARL40 (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ILS savent que MacGé est un bastion de gauchistes fomentant une rébellion numérique d'envergure :style:



Et en voilà plein de sales gens de gauche ...
http://www.liberation.fr/vous/0102585112-reaction-sur-vous-etes-gauchers-racontez


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> L'utilisation d'internet par le pouvoir n'est pas nouvelle. D'ailleurs, cette information relayée par notre illustre Benjamin Ferran fait l'objet de contre mesures dont les traces commencent à se voir. J'en veux pour preuve la présence discrète de Xavier Bertrand  parmi nous depuis 15j.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Adresse IP d'inscription : Aucune correspondance trouvée."


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

*Microsoft Word banni des États-Unis*


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Microsoft Word banni des États-Unis*



Tu lis les actus Macgé parfois?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

Nan pourquoi faire?

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

non, non.
Comme ça...


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2009)

Nan mais regardez moi ça, c'est d'un vulgaire leur bronzage, tous les étés c'est pareil, ça devrait être tout blanc un fonctionnaire, avec des cernes !!

*DES TOURISTES OUI !!*


Ils s'affichent, je sais pas comment ils font moi... c'est que de la com ? Des UV ? Ou alors ils ont vraiment le temps de se faire dorer pendant des heures au soleil ?? Ce sont les seuls fonctionnaires aussi bronzés en juillet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais regardez moi ça, c'est d'un vulgaire leur bronzage, tous les étés c'est pareil, ça devrait être tout blanc un fonctionnaire, avec des cernes !!



Ben là, vu la toph, elle devrait surtout être  En retraite depuis un bail, ta fonctionnaire !


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, vu la toph, elle devrait surtout être &#8230; En retraite depuis un bail, ta fonctionnaire !



Même pas mauvaise langue !  C'est l'abus le soleil ça, elle a 53 ans !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Même pas mauvaise langue !  C'est l'abus le soleil ça, elle a 53 ans !




'tain, tu plaisantes, là ? C'est pas possible, elle n'a pas trois ans de moins que moi ! :affraid: on dirait plutôt qu'elle en a 15 de plus 

Bon, cette fois c'est dit définitivement : lorsqu'il y a du soleil, je continue à rester à l'ombre !


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain, tu plaisantes, là ? C'est pas possible, elle n'a pas trois ans de moins que moi ! :affraid: on dirait plutôt qu'elle en a 15 de plus
> 
> Bon, cette fois c'est dit définitivement : lorsqu'il y a du soleil, je continue à rester à l'ombre !




J'ai même vérifié avec la calculette scientifique 
Née en 1956 à Paris :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2009)

Bardot : "Les ministres de l'agriculture ? Des connards !"


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bardot : "Les ministres de l'agriculture ? Des connards !"



C'est vrai qu'elle les connait bien les animaux
Surtout les panthères...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2009)

Nicolas Sarkozy Chéri, tu vas chercher les pizzas ?

Bon voilà, notre grand Timonier est en pleine forme et même la presse dite sérieuse (il y a aussi un article sur le site du Nouvel Obs) relate ses hauts faits gastronomico-cyclistes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Nicolas Sarkozy Chéri, tu vas chercher les pizzas ?
> 
> Bon voilà, notre grand Timonier est en pleine forme et même la presse dite sérieuse (il y a aussi un article sur le site du Nouvel Obs) relate ses hauts faits gastronomico-cyclistes.



On atteint le comble de la non-information.
C'est beau le métier de journaliste.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2009)

> Nono, patron du restaurant, est interrogé sur RTL et n'en revient toujours pas:
> 
> "Nicolas Sarkozy a vu de la lumière, alors il s'est arrêté et est entré. *Il est en super forme, si j'étais une nana je le draguerais, il est beau comme un dieu, disponible, un monsieur gentil, qui dit bonsoir à tout le monde. Les gens l'ont applaudi, même ceux qui votent pour Ségolène Royal!* Il a commandé ses pizzas, n'a pas payé car il était en vélo, puis il est reparti"




Incroyable d'arriver à ce point de foutage de gueule et de connerie... :mouais:

P'tain, un mois que j'faisais plus du tout gaffe aux "infos", à la télé et conneries du genre, on a regardé chez un pote hier soir TF1 et NRJ12, maintenant ce genre d'articles...

Ca me conforte dans l'idée qu'à part quelques programmes ciblés, la télé grand public et les médias sont une perte de temps au quotidien...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bizarre... Vous avez dit bizarre...





tirhum a dit:


> Poursuite ?!...


Qu'est-ce que "on" nous mijote, encore ?!...
Une pseudo attaque, piraterie, barbouzerie, terrorisme ou je ne sais quoi encore ?!...



Fab'Fab a dit:


> On atteint le comble de la non-information.
> C'est beau le métier de journaliste.


Ouais...
Pis :





> Il a commandé ses pizzas, n'a pas payé car il était en vélo, puis il est reparti"


Moi aussi, en vélo, je ne paie jamais !..


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais...
> Pis :Moi aussi, en vélo, je ne paie jamais !..



Oui, mais toi, en vélo, tu ne repars pas avec les pizzas (ou alors, en pédalant très très vite) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Incroyable d'arriver à ce point de foutage de gueule et de connerie... :mouais:
> 
> P'tain, un mois que j'faisais plus du tout gaffe aux "infos", à la télé et conneries du genre, on a regardé chez un pote hier soir TF1 et NRJ12, maintenant ce genre d'articles...
> 
> Ca me conforte dans l'idée qu'à part quelques programmes ciblés, la télé grand public et les médias sont une perte de temps au quotidien...



Et encore, tu n'as pas tout vu. Bientôt on nous annoncera que notre grand Timonier a marché sur l'eau, multiplié les pains et les poissons, rendu la vue à un aveugle et fait marcher un paralysé.


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, en vélo, tu ne repars pas avec les pizzas (ou alors, en pédalant très très vite) !


C'est ce que je sous-entendais...

Mais je ne suis président de rien...
 Même pas de mon fan-club...
Vu que je n'en ai pas... 
 (De fan-club)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et encore, tu n'as pas tout vu. Bientôt on nous annoncera que notre grand Timonier a marché sur l'eau, multiplié les pains et les poissons, rendu la vue à un aveugle et fait marcher un paralysé.




Attends, ça, Il l'avait déjà fait avant son 1er anniversaire, t'as du retard !


----------



## fedo (14 Août 2009)

le mode d'emploi du dopage dans le sport...
article court mais édifiant, qui explique pourquoi on peut se doper sans se faire prendre.


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et encore, tu n'as pas tout vu. Bientôt on nous annoncera que notre grand Timonier a marché sur l'eau, *multiplié les pains* et les poissons, rendu la vue à un aveugle et fait marcher un paralysé.



Ben non, le Pain c'est HAS BEEN, maintenant c'est les PIzza qu'il multiplie, la preuve, il ne les payent même pas.


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On atteint le comble de la non-information.
> C'est beau le métier de journaliste.



En même temps, ici c'est actualités amusantes ou pas. On est loin de l'information


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2009)

Ce qui est grave c'est pas que ça soit cité dans le sujet, c'est que des "grands journaux" d'informations aient fait des sujets dessus :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2009)

gwen a dit:


> la preuve, il ne les payent même pas.


Allons, allons. Notre grand Timonier est au-dessus de ces contingences matérielles.  



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ce qui est grave c'est pas que ça soit cité dans le sujet, c'est que des "grands journaux" d'informations aient fait des sujets dessus :mouais:


Exactement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ce qui est grave c'est pas que ça soit cité dans le sujet, c'est que des "grands journaux" d'informations aient fait des sujets dessus :mouais:





iDuck a dit:


> Exactement.



Grave ? Pour qui ? :mouais:

Il y a beau temps qu'à de rares exceptions près, les media ne sont plus là pour "informer le public", ils sont là pour "_vendre_ de l'information", et donc, tout comme la SNCF supprime ses lignes dites "non rentables" pour se concentrer sur celles qui "rapportent", les media ne fournissent plus que l'information qui se vend, et ce genre là, il se vend pas, il s'arrache, le public en est friand, donc ils se concentrent là dessus, C.Q.F.D.

Nous avons les media que nous méritons, messieurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Grave ? Pour qui ? :mouais:
> 
> Il y a beau temps qu'à de rares exceptions près, les media ne sont plus là pour "informer le public", ils sont là pour "_vendre_ de l'information", et donc, tout comme la SNCF supprime ses lignes dites "non rentables" pour se concentrer sur celles qui "rapportent", les media ne fournissent plus que l'information qui se vend, et ce genre là, il se vend pas, il s'arrache, le public en est friand, donc ils se concentrent là dessus, C.Q.F.D.
> 
> Nous avons les media que nous méritons, messieurs



Tu as tout à fait raison. 

Mais justement, quand on arrive au point où des journaux prétendus sérieux font dans l'info people comme dans le cas présent, tu te dis qu'on est tombé bien bas. A-t-on touché le fond ? Pas sûr.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> des journaux prétendus sérieux



C'est ce que je dis : de nos jours, un journal "sérieux" c'est un journal qui remplit bien les poches de ses actionnaires, le contenu du journal n'a plus aucune incidence sur son caractère "sérieux" ou non !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ce que je dis : de nos jours, un journal "sérieux" c'est un journal qui remplit bien les poches de ses actionnaires, le contenu du journal n'a plus aucune incidence sur son caractère "sérieux" ou non !



Après ça, il ne faut pas s'étonner que la presse soit en crise. 

En plus ça, Sarko l'a très bien compris. Et bien que, paraît-il, il s'est plaint quelque fois que la presse n'était pas gentille avec lui, je suis certain qu'il doit être ravi. Pour reprendre la formule de Mitterrand, ce sont ses pauvres, il leur donne l'aumône. 

Et pendant qu'il amuse la galerie par médias interposés avec ses affaires de coeur, ses aventures gastronomico-cyclistes, etc, il fait oublier - ou essaie de le faire - tous les sujets qui fâchent (emploi, pouvoir d'achat,...) et qui sont bien plus importants que ses déplacements à vélo pour acheter des pizzas.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ce que je dis : de nos jours, un journal "sérieux" c'est un journal qui remplit bien les poches de ses actionnaires, le contenu du journal n'a plus aucune incidence sur son caractère "sérieux" ou non !



Et lire un journal qui ne s'inquiète pas plus de sa part de marché que de son contenu, ça commence par lire des journaux qui ne comptent pas sur la pub pour vivre. Il y en a deux en France, hebdomadaires du mercredi, dont l'un est presque centenaire : _Charlie Hebdo_, et _Le Canard Enchaîné_.
_Charlie Hebdo_, par exemple, n'a jamais réalisé d'enquête pour cerner son public-cible : "(...) _On ne veut pas exactement savoir quelle est la majorité de notre lectorat, on aurait trop peur de devoir sadapter à lui et de nous plus rester nous même_" (_Charb_, Stéphane Charbonnier, directeur de publication de Charlie Hebdo).


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as tout à fait raison.
> 
> Mais justement, quand on arrive au point où des journaux prétendus sérieux font dans l'info people comme dans le cas présent, tu te dis qu'on est tombé bien bas. A-t-on touché le fond ? Pas sûr.



Une solution?
Ne pas les lire et encore moins en parler...


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une solution?
> Ne pas les lire et encore moins en parler...


Ben oui, mais y'a pas qu'ici que ça préoccupe


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Ben oui, mais y'a pas qu'ici que ça préoccupe



Ce qui montre bien que Rue89 qui est censé être un site de journalistes "indépendants" de tout pouvoir sont comme les autres.


----------



## Chang (17 Août 2009)

Avec l'internet et le choix des publications en ligne en plus des publications papier, on profite quand meme d'un choix exceptionel dans le traitement de l'information. Bien qu'elle soit souvent de source commune, les interpretations sont nombreuses. 

Alors quelque part il y a une noyade de la vraie info mais aussi une plethore de nouvelles sources d'infos credibles en parallele.

Et puis Rue89, ils sont connus pour etre autant partisans de l'info facilement traitee au moins autant que les autres ...


----------



## fedo (17 Août 2009)

faillites bancaires locales aux USA, cassez vous de la bourse, fin du rally (j'avais déjà prévenu).
mais il y a bien pire. d'ici vendredi on saura si le groupe bancaire CIT dépose le bilan...
si c'était le cas, préparez vous à un retour sous les 2800 points sur le CAC...
avec un graphique proche de 2008.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> faillites bancaires locales aux USA, cassez vous de la bourse, fin du rally (j'avais déjà prévenu).
> mais il y a bien pire. d'ici vendredi on saura si le groupe bancaire CIT dépose le bilan...
> si c'était le cas, préparez vous à un retour sous les 2800 points sur le CAC...
> avec un graphique proche de 2008.




J'crois que t'as pas bien suivi tf1 : Tout va bien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2009)

Le cargo fantôme Artic Sea retrouvé au large du Cap vert


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le cargo fantôme Artic Sea retrouvé au large du Cap vert



Ça fait deux jours...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2009)

Il a vachement bronzé Mackie quand même


----------



## KARL40 (18 Août 2009)

Personne ne pourrait me dépanner d'un dollar ?

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101585889-des-billets-de-banque-stupefiants

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------

Sinon, ça pourrait être drôle mais finalement non ...
C'est d'une tristesse d'en être encore là ...

http://www.rue89.com/2009/08/18/bonne-surprise-pour-luc-chatel-un-supermarche-plein-dump

Je vais relire la société du spectacle ... Ca me réconfortera ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Sinon, ça pourrait être drôle mais finalement non ...
> C'est d'une tristesse d'en être encore là ...
> 
> http://www.rue89.com/2009/08/18/bonne-surprise-pour-luc-chatel-un-supermarche-plein-dump
> ...



Ca devient surtout franchement ridicule car à chaque bidonnage le pot aux roses est dévoilé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'on parle encore de ce genre de choses.
C'est comme ça depuis toujours et on le sait. Et on continue de s'extasier comme si c'était nouveau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

Moi, ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'on dise "Ah ben, ça a toujours existé. Alors laissons courir" et qu'on ne voit les problèmes que peut poser le degré de complaisance des médias à l'égard de Sarko - et là, on parle pas de faits relevant de la vie privée, comme les escapades à vélo pour acheter des pizzas, dont tout le monde ou presque se fout - dans la perspective des échéances futures (2012).


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'on parle encore de ce genre de choses.
> C'est comme ça depuis toujours et on le sait. Et on continue de s'extasier comme si c'était nouveau.



Ouai ça serait temps qu'on s'habitue à la fin !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai ça serait temps qu'on s'habitue à la fin !



Si on s'habitue à ça, on peut s'habituer à tout. Dans ces conditions, pourquoi s'em... à essayer de lutter contre la chômage, la pauvreté, la délinquance,... ? Après tout, ça existe depuis un bon moment et ça existera encore longtemps. Alors...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'on dise "Ah ben, ça a toujours existé. Alors laissons courir" et qu'on ne voit les problèmes que peut poser le degré de complaisance des médias à l'égard de Sarko - et là, on parle pas de faits relevant de la vie privée, comme les escapades à vélo pour acheter des pizzas, dont tout le monde ou presque se fout - dans la perspective des échéances futures (2012).



Arrête de jouer les anti Sarko à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit quelque chose.
Ils font tous ça.
Tous.
Bayrou aussi.
D'autres l'ont fait avant
D'autres le feront après.
Le tout c'est de savoir que c'est bidonné donc que ça n'a aucun intérêt.
C'est de la com pour hydrocéphale.
Ils sont ridicules. Ils savent que ça va se savoir, mais ils comptent sur ceux qui ne le sauront pas parce qu'ils ne lisent pas de presse "alternative". Et ils sont nombreux.
Soit dit entre nous, faire croire que les fournitures scolaires, c'est bon marché, c'est encore plus ridicule que de bidonner des faux témoignages.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arrête de jouer les anti Sarko à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit quelque chose.
> Ils font tous ça.
> Tous.
> Bayrou aussi.
> ...



Je ne fais pas de l'anti-Sarko à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit quelque chose. Je m'inquiète de la tendance actuelle qui, au train où vont les choses, fera que bientôt on n'aura pas grand chose à envier à la Corée du Nord. Bel exemple !


Mais tu as raison sur un point : le tout est de savoir que c'est bidonné. Je le sais, tu le sais, mais Mme Michu qui ne s'informe que par TF1 et autres médias complaisants ou roulant carrément pour Sarko, le sait-elle ? Non. Et ce n'est pas la seule chose qu'on lui cache à Mme Michu.
Dans ces conditions, comment pourra-t-elle sérieusement décider le moment venu si elle a envie de confier ou pas un second mandat à Sarkozy ?


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> au train où vont les choses, fera que bientôt on n'aura pas grand chose à envier à la Corée du Nord. Bel exemple !



quelle exagération !!! quand on sait que là bas les gens crèvent de faim ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne fais pas de l'anti-Sarko à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit quelque chose. Je m'inquiète de la tendance actuelle qui, au train où vont les choses, fera que bientôt on n'aura pas grand chose à envier à la Corée du Nord. Bel exemple !



le souci c'est que tu vois de l'actuel partout alors que ça a TOUJOURS existé.
Et que ça existera TOUJOURS.
Quant à la comparaison avec la Corée du Nord, je la trouve assez déplacée.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne fais pas de l'anti-Sarko à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit quelque chose. Je m'inquiète de la tendance actuelle qui, au train où vont les choses, fera que bientôt on n'aura pas grand chose à envier à la Corée du Nord. Bel exemple !



Sérieux? Purée, je sais pas si je vais venir à Paris le 19 finalement Ça fout les boules quand même. On peut se déplacer encore librement? Ou vaut mieux pas, et prendre un guide officiel reconnu et agréé par le Régime?

Pour les chorégraphies géantes à la gloire du Grand Leader Nicolas, ça se passe où? Au Stade de France?

Merci pour les infos. C'est cool.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> quelle exagération !!! quand on sait que là bas les gens crèvent de faim ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> le souci c'est que tu vois de l'actuel partout alors que ça a TOUJOURS existé.
> Et que ça existera TOUJOURS.
> Quant à la comparaison avec la Corée du Nord, je la trouve assez déplacée.



La comparaison avec la Corée du Nord, c'était uniquement dans le traitement de l'info. Pour le reste, fort heureusement on en est très loin.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2009)

T'as dit une connerie, t'as dit une connerie c'est tout.  Trop facile d'essayer de t'en tirer avec une pirouette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as dit une connerie, t'as dit une connerie c'est tout.  Trop facile d'essayer de t'en tirer avec une pirouette.



 Hello ! Mister undertaker


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as dit une connerie, t'as dit une connerie c'est tout.  Trop facile d'essayer de t'en tirer avec une pirouette.



Non, il manquait juste quelques mots.


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La comparaison avec la Corée du Nord, c'était uniquement dans le traitement de l'info. Pour le reste, fort heureusement on en est très loin.



Même là, faut arrêter on est dans un pays libre !!! Nous faisons partie, nous européens, des pays les plus agréables à vivre du monde. On peut même râler sans crainte !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sérieux? Purée, je sais pas si je vais venir à Paris le 19 finalement Ça fout les boules quand même. On peut se déplacer encore librement? Ou vaut mieux pas, et prendre un guide officiel reconnu et agréé par le Régime?
> 
> Pour les chorégraphies géantes à la gloire du Grand Leader Nicolas, ça se passe où? Au Stade de France?
> 
> Merci pour les infos. C'est cool.


t'es à Paris demain?
Ca c'est de l'actu amusante


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Même là, faut arrêter on est dans un pays libre !!! Nous faisons partie, nous européens, des pays les plus agréables à vivre du monde. On peut même râler sans crainte !



C'est bien connu, ça, la dictature, c'est "ferme  ta gueule", la démocratie, c'est "cause toujours" ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Même là, faut arrêter on est dans un pays libre !!! Nous faisons partie, nous européens, des pays les plus agréables à vivre du monde. On peut même râler sans crainte !



Je parlais uniquement des rapports complaisants des médias avec le pouvoir. Rien d'autre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

Faites pas chier le coin coin...
Il est pas con et pas cynique pour un sou.
Moi j'avais très bien compris où il voulait en venir... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faites pas chier le coin coin...
> Il est pas con et pas cynique pour un sou.
> Moi j'avais très bien compris où il voulait en venir... :love:



C'est plus fort que moi. J'aime bien lui titiller le bec. :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La comparaison avec la Corée du Nord, c'était uniquement dans le traitement de l'info.



Ah ça non 

Je suis désolé, mais les lunettes de Kim Jong Il n'ont rien à voir avec les rayban !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ah ça non
> 
> Je suis désolé, mais les lunettes de Kim Jong Il n'ont rien à voir avec les rayban !



Bon, OK. Je retire ce que j'ai dit. :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ah ça non



Une narine dilatée reste une narine dilatée


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, OK. Je retire ce que j'ai dit. :rose:



J'espère bien, ouais !

Parce que notre gouvernement fait tout pour se démarquer !







Sinon, après le touriste jetable, le tourisme équitable, le tourisme vert, développement du tourisme médical


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Sinon, après le touriste jetable, le tourisme équitable, le tourisme vert, développement du tourisme médical




T'as vu, le nom de l'agence ?



			
				 l'article a dit:
			
		

> guidée par l'agence Appledent.



Un coup à se retrouver avec des dents bleues, ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Sinon, après le touriste jetable, le tourisme équitable, le tourisme vert, développement du tourisme médical



J'ai vu une émission là-dessus il y a quelques temps. Ils montraient des français qui allaient se faire refaire les dents en Hongrie. Ceux qu'ils ont montré étaient satisfaits mais le problème est que ces opérations étaient effectuées en quelques jours, les unes derrière les autres, alors qu'entre chaque intervention il faut normalement laisser un peu de temps. Alors sur le long terme, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> ... sur le long terme, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne.



C'est pas pareil, si toi tu te fais refaire le bec...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas pareil, si toi tu te fais refaire le bec...



Je ne me referai jamais rien refaire. De toutes façons, il y a tellement de trucs à refaire chez moi que ça me coûterait la peau des fesses, même en Hongrie.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> De toutes façons, il y a tellement de trucs à refaire chez moi que ça me coûterait la peau des fesses, même en Hongrie.



Allez, même pas la soupière?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Allez, même pas la soupière?



La soupière ne fait pas partie de mon anantomie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La soupière ne fait pas partie de mon anantomie.



Ça peut s'arranger...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça peut s'arranger...



Non, non, je ne crois pas. Le passage est trop étroit, même en forçant un peu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une narine dilatée reste une narine dilatée



Ouais, m'enfin le Coréen, avec les narines posées comme ça, si il pleut il risque la noyade...


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arrête de jouer les anti Sarko à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit quelque chose.
> Ils font tous ça.
> Tous.
> Bayrou aussi.
> ...




On peut pas nier tout de même que le marketing pollue de plus en plus la politique, que ce soit de manière quantitative ou qualitative. Ok là c'est énorme, mais pas pour la majorité.
Un jour peut-être, ils feront même des spot publicitaires pendant les campagnes qui ressembleront à quelque chose et qui auront pas l'aspect télé locale.

Enfin bref... l'image avant tout, bien plus qu'avant et le marketing permet de légaliser ça, on dira que c'est de la com, des techniques tout ça, en aucun cas on mettra en avant le caractère honteux voir illégal.

Oui c'est vieux comme le monde mais les proportions et les méthodes ne sont plus les mêmes.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne fais pas de l'anti-Sarko à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit quelque chose. Je m'inquiète de la tendance actuelle qui, au train où vont les choses, fera que bientôt on n'aura pas grand chose à envier à la Corée du Nord. Bel exemple !





pickwick a dit:


> quelle exagération !!! quand on sait que là bas les gens crèvent de faim ...





iDuck a dit:


> La comparaison avec la Corée du Nord, c'était uniquement dans le traitement de l'info. Pour le reste, fort heureusement on en est très loin.





pickwick a dit:


> Même là, faut arrêter on est dans un pays libre !!! Nous faisons partie, nous européens, des pays les plus agréables à vivre du monde. On peut même râler sans crainte !


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:




Il était bien le sketch de Lolek et Bolek, non ?...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il était bien le sketch de Lolek et Bolek, non ?...



Grandiose. :sleep:


----------



## fedo (18 Août 2009)

un Macbook neuf pour 49,95  ça vous dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2009)

E.T. et les acides aminés


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Août 2009)

Enceinte de 12 bébés : qui dit mieux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

Je sais, je sais... J'ai un peu des idées fixes...
Je saaaiiiis... L'article date un peu...

Mais pendant ce temps-là, l'ardoise augmente encore un peu pour ça...    Et c'est toujours d'actualité, non ?...


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sais, je sais... J'ai un peu des idées fixes...
> Je saaaiiiis... L'article date un peu...
> 
> Mais pendant ce temps-là, l'ardoise augmente encore un peu pour ça...    Et c'est toujours d'actualité, non ?...



LE plus fort reste les réactions, dont le champion qui dit, je cite : 

"Mr Clavier est un des grands hommes de notre pays. Je rappelle à ceux qui l'auraient oublié qu'il contribue grandement au rayonnement international de la culture française."

Ca fait flipper hein ? Clavier, ambassadeur de la culture française Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !!


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

_"Pour être complet, il faudrait également comptabiliser «les ronds dans l'eau de la vedette de gendarmerie maritime qui croise souvent devant la villa"_


Et tu veux nous faire croire que t'es parti innocemment faire le tour de corse en voilier??? Terroriss!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Ca fait flipper hein ? Clavier, ambassadeur de la culture française&#8230; Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !!



En même temps, c'est plutôt le haut du panier comparé à la ribambelle de stars qui se pressaient sur la place de la concorde le 7 mai 2007


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> LE plus fort reste les réactions, dont le champion qui dit, je cite :



Oui... Je viens de finir de tout lire, et je me suis bien amusé   

Vous avez vu ?... Y'a pas que sur MacG qu'il y a des trolls...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> LE plus fort reste les réactions, dont le champion qui dit, je cite :
> 
> "Mr Clavier est un des grands hommes de notre pays. Je rappelle à ceux qui l'auraient oublié qu'il contribue grandement au rayonnement international de la culture française."
> 
> Ca fait flipper hein ? Clavier, ambassadeur de la culture française Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !!



Ce champion gagne à être connu. Si, si.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2009)

Autopromotion. 

Une sortie de Luc Chatel aurait été mise en scène.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2009)

NoooOOoooon?
IncroyaaaaaaAAAAAAaaaable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> NoooOOoooon?
> IncroyaaaaaaAAAAAAaaaable



Bah... Tu sais, y'en a pas mal ici qui sont trop jeunes pour avoir vu Fabius sortir de son Hôtel particulier en 81, en chaussons et robe de chambre (pour "faire peuple") pour acheter ses croissants  à la boulangerie du coin, au lendemain de la "victoire"... François Mitterand se recueillir "seul" et l'air habité au Panthéon, quand on sait qu'il y a une équipe pour filmer, des gamelles pour éclairer, des technicos et tout et tout... Balladur qui prend le métro devant les caméras pour la première fois de sa vie... Et j'en passe.

Quel que soit le bord, toujours la même bouffonnerie pathétique, le même foutage de gueule, le même cynisme et le même mépris pour les pauvres cons qui vous ont élu...
Je suis trop vieux, je ne gerbe plus...
Mais j'ai bonne mémoire, contrairement à pas mal de ces électeurs de merde, gavés de télé, décérébrés et nés pour refaire les mêmes conneries encore et encore...

Oui... Je finirais même par avoir le même mépris et souhaiter qu'on leur en enfourne encore et encore jusqu'à ras la gueule, jusqu'à la grande nausée salutaire...

Tas de brêles!

J'ai mal pour ceux qui se sont fait tabasser ou trouer la couenne pour que leurs descendants, au final, en arrivent là... :sick:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Je viens de finir de tout lire, et je me suis bien amusé
> 
> Vous avez vu ?... Y'a pas que sur MacG qu'il y a des trolls...




Je sais pas si j'aurais le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout, la plupart des 10 premiers sont déjà d'un certain niveaux


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Tu sais, y'en a pas mal ici qui sont trop jeunes pour avoir vu Fabius sortir de son Hôtel particulier en 81, en chaussons et robe de chambre (pour "faire peuple") pour acheter ses croissants  à la boulangerie du coin, au lendemain de la "victoire"... François Mitterand se recueillir "seul" et l'air habité au Panthéon, quand on sait qu'il y a une équipe pour filmer, des gamelles pour éclairer, des technicos et tout et tout... Balladur qui prend le métro devant les caméras pour la première fois de sa vie... Et j'en passe.
> 
> Quel que soit le bord, toujours la même bouffonnerie pathétique, le même foutage de gueule, le même cynisme et le même mépris pour les pauvres cons qui vous ont élu...
> Je suis trop vieux, je ne gerbe plus...
> ...



Pareil, mais sans savoir l'exprimer ainsi.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Tu sais, y'en a pas mal ici qui sont trop jeunes pour avoir vu Fabius sortir de son Hôtel particulier en 81, en chaussons et robe de chambre (pour "faire peuple") pour acheter ses croissants  à la boulangerie du coin, au lendemain de la "victoire"... François Mitterand se recueillir "seul" et l'air habité au Panthéon, quand on sait qu'il y a une équipe pour filmer, des gamelles pour éclairer, des technicos et tout et tout... Balladur qui prend le métro devant les caméras pour la première fois de sa vie... Et j'en passe.
> 
> Quel que soit le bord, toujours la même bouffonnerie pathétique, le même foutage de gueule, le même cynisme et le même mépris pour les pauvres cons qui vous ont élu...
> Je suis trop vieux, je ne gerbe plus...
> ...



Tout à fait ...
Sauf que l'on est passé du "publi-reportage" à de vrais mises en scènes avec figurant
et tout. De vrais super productions donc !! 
Et c'est cela qui est désolant car on monte d'un cran dans le foutage de gueule ...

Sinon merci de m'avoir rappelé ce cher Edouard dans le métro


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Sinon merci de m'avoir rappelé ce cher Edouard dans le métro



Un grand moment de Rock'n'Roll, non ?... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Tout à fait ...
> Sauf que l'on est passé du "publi-reportage" à de vrais mises en scènes avec figurant
> et tout. De vrais super productions donc !!
> Et c'est cela qui est désolant car on monte d'un cran dans le foutage de gueule ...
> ...



Pourquoi, tu crois qu'il y avait beaucoup de mecs qui montaient à Solutré de leur propre volonté?


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, tu crois qu'il y avait beaucoup de mecs qui montaient à Solutré de leur propre volonté?



Que cela ait existé en d'autres temps ne veut pas dire que ça ne fasse pas de mal de faire des petites piqures de rappel sur ces pratiques qui sont consternantes de maladresse (pour être poli) et d'amateurisme, je trouve.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Que cela ait existé en d'autres temps ne veut pas dire que ça ne fasse pas de mal de faire des petites piqures de rappel sur ces pratiques qui sont consternantes de maladresse (pour être poli) et d'amateurisme, je trouve.



C'est sûr


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Que cela ait existé en d'autres temps ne veut pas dire que ça ne fasse pas de mal de faire des petites piqures de rappel sur ces pratiques qui sont consternantes de maladresse (pour être poli) et d'amateurisme, je trouve.



D'ailleurs Lang n'y monte plus depuis qu'il a réglé son GPS vers le 9 de la Place Vendôme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, tu crois qu'il y avait beaucoup de mecs qui montaient à Solutré de leur propre volonté?



Tous. Ils voulaient tous en être et être vus à côté de Mitterrand.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi, tu crois qu'il y avait beaucoup de mecs qui montaient à Solutré de leur propre volonté?



Ah oui ...
Ils y allaient tous de leur propre volonté dans l'espoir d'être vu, d"être touché ou de sentir l'arrière train de Mitterrand 1er !
On était dans le culte de la personnalité.

Alors que là on fait venir des gens spécialement pour l'occasion en disant que non, que c'est juste du hasard ...

Dans le premier cas tu le savais et tu pouvais en rire ou t'agacer alors que dans le second cas cela se veut réel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2009)

Des traces de vie d'origine extraterrestre découvertes dans une comète


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un grand moment de Rock'n'Roll, non ?... :love:




J'ai l'impression d'avoir raté les choses les plus importantes de la vie de nos politiques d'un coup


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Autopromotion.
> 
> Une sortie de Luc Chatel aurait été mise en scène.



Calomnie !

Intermarché, les mousquetaires de la distribution (de la bonne parole) 

Je crois qu'il faut honorer le droit de réponse : _"Cette initiative me choque parce qu'elle est à l'opposé de mes convictions et de mes pratiques" L.C_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

C'est grandiose!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2009)

"_Je fais mes courses comme vous, à Chaumont, et je me suis rendu compte les prix y zaugmentaient_"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2009)

Incroyable ! Ca suffisait pas, il fallait en rajouter ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

De la démagogie suintante à la bêtise profonde, en passant par l'incapacité de s'exprimer correctement en français, ce type est nul à chier, pitoyable.

Enfin si ces hommes et femmes politiques sont représentatif de la population, on comprend mieux pourquoi il y a autant d'abrutis pour le coup&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> De la démagogie suintante à la bêtise profonde, en passant par l'incapacité de s'exprimer correctement en français, ce type est nul à chier, pitoyable.
> 
> Enfin si ces hommes et femmes politiques sont représentatif de la population, on comprend mieux pourquoi il y a autant d'abrutis pour le coup



Ben tu vois que tu sais dire les choses comme il faut, mon Nounours


----------



## fedo (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Calomnie !
> 
> Intermarché, les mousquetaires de la distribution (de la bonne parole)
> 
> Je crois qu'il faut honorer le droit de réponse : _"Cette initiative me choque parce qu'elle est à l'opposé de mes convictions et de mes pratiques" L.C_



et en plus on ne sait même pas quelles pizzas il a pris, honteux


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

Illustration de la loi chatel



Bassman a dit:


> Enfin si *supermarchés* sont représentatif de la population, on comprend mieux pourquoi il y a autant d*e jambons* ici


----------



## Le docteur (20 Août 2009)

Donc si j'ai bien compris :
- les supermarchés prennent leurs clients pour des cons
- Ils s'engraissent sur leur dos 

... ben c'est le libéralisme, quoi ? Il est libéral le monsieur, il va pas nous sortir un couteau entre les dents, tout de même...

Pour mémoire, les intermédiaires font la loi, les producteurs se voient dictés leurs prix par les hypermarchés, mais une partie d'entre eux s'y retrouvent en touchant des aides de l'Etat. Bref ! Le citoyen paie deux fois pour se faire abrutir de pub et de merchandising débile et bouffer de la merde l'arrivée, très chère bien sûr...

Solution du ministre : des lois  de "modernisation"  de l'économie (quand j'entends ce mot je serre les fesses prudemment) et les hyper auront le droit de répercuter ce que leur font gagne leurs négociations sur le prix de vente ? (c'est Leclerc qui va être content, lui qui hurle qu'on le brime et qu'on l'empêche de vendre encore moins cher )...

Là je suis rassuré. On retourne à la case départ : la solution aux excès du libéralisme c'est encore plus de libéralisme. Discours habituel. Ouf! J'ai cru qu'il virait gauchiste le monsieur. C'est juste une petite poussée poujadiste.

Donc les grosses entreprises, les producteurs, continueront à se faire entretenir par le contribuable (le miracle libéral français), les paysans pourront continuer à élever de la poule en code 2 voire 3 (élevage concentrationnaire) et à arroser leurs sols de gentils produits (avec des électrolytes, private joke pour ceux qui ont vu un certain film), et les négociants pourront enfin répercuter les prix, eux qui ne peuvent pas, eux qui ne veulent pas se faire un maximum alors qu'ils ne sont que des intermédiaires inutiles. 

En même temps, effectivement, on a les dirigeants qu'on mérite, et il semblerait qu'on ne mérite guère mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

Les dirigeants de La Poste font leur tournée en BMW


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les dirigeants de La Poste font leur tournée en BMW




Normal, c'est devenu impossible de trouver des 4L en état de rouler, maintenant, fallait bien trouver une solution ! :rateau:


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2009)

On peut toujours rêver :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> On peut toujours rêver :sleep:



Ils devraient tous aller sur le terrain. Comme ça, ils en claquent tous 

Voilà une Bonne Action.


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ils devraient tous aller sur le terrain.



Seulement s'il y a un Intermarché dans la zone, naturellement.


----------



## yret (20 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les dirigeants de La Poste font leur tournée en BMW



en même temps, j'ai souvent vu l'inverse ...


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les dirigeants de La Poste font leur tournée en BMW



normal, vu le prix d'un envois des colis (l'un des plus cher d'europe il parait) et et la façon dont ils sont traité  ils peuvent donc en payer des BM


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> normal, vu le prix d'un envois des colis (l'un des plus cher d'europe il parait) et et la façon dont ils sont traité  ils peuvent donc en payer des BM



C'est exactement l'argumentaire qui fait plaisir à notre cher gouvernement pour enfin finir de défoncer les dernières sociétés d'états.

Pourquoi La Poste est elle plus chère ?
Parce qu'en tant que service publique, elle est soumise une clause de non concurrence. Or, ayant ouvert le transport et acheminement de courriers/colis à la concurrence, La Poste a obligation d'être la plus chère.

France Télécom est aussi dans ce cas là (la technique marche bien pour FT, pourquoi ne pas l'appliquer à La Poste après tout).

D'autre part, tout est fait pour que l'on puisse dire (objectivement) que le service est de moins en moins bon. Oui c'est vrai, tout le monde le dit, même les personnes en interne. Les raisons cependant ne sont que peu entendu : une répartition du personnel absolument ridicule, rendant l'efficacité de ses services pitoyables.

Mais le message passe bien, et s'ancre bien dans les mentalités :
La poste c'est de la daube, il faut privatiser.

Un peu comme la vitesse sur la route, responsable devant l'éternel de tous les maux. Terriblement réducteur et vu par des oeillères. C'est l'utilisation de la vitesse qui est un énorme facteur mortel, pas la vitesse en elle même, et toutes les études le démontre. Mais aller aux raccourcis va plus vite, et est bien plus efficace, ces veaux de français n'ont qu'à avaler ce qu'on leur sert.


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2009)

Privatisé ça sera encore pire,  les particuliers rapportant "peu" niveau lettre et colis, il y aura plus de retard, plus de colis abîmées ... D'ailleurs dans pas mal de bureau tu peu théoriquement plus déposé un colis a un guichet, tu dois aller a un comptoir unique avec une queue monstre :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

Le plus beau dans cette histoire est qu'on nous explique que le changement de statut de La Poste - qui aboutira immanquablement un jour ou l'autre à une privatisation, mais ça, chut ! faut pas le dire - est nécessaire car La Poste a besoin d'argent pour se développer et là, on apprend que la direction de La Poste claque 900 000 euros dans des BMW.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2009)

Le gouvernement a tout prévu : le courrier sera disponible chez Intermarché !!


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2009)

Ozone ta mère !


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2009)

Rencontres du troisième type ou l'histoire d'un(e) jeune athlète ...

http://www.lemonde.fr/sports/articl...onde-du-800-m_1230108_3242.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2009)

@ Bassman :

Je ne contredis pas le reste de ton post, mais pour ce qui est de ce passage, j'ai quelques doutes :


Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi La Poste est elle plus chère ?
> Parce qu'en tant que service publique, elle est soumise une clause de non concurrence. Or, ayant ouvert le transport et acheminement de courriers/colis à la concurrence, La Poste a obligation d'être la plus chère.


D'où tiens-tu ça ?
C'est la première fois que j'entends parler de l'obligation d'une société, qu'elle soit publique ou privée, d'être la plus chère d'un marché, et aussi qu'une société publique soit nécessairement soumise à une clause de non concurrence...
Je ne dis pas que tu as tort, mais si tu peux donner quelques sources... 

Parce qu'il me semblait qu'une clause de non concurrence, c'était plutôt l'interdiction pure et simple d'exercer une activité précise dans un secteur géographique précis concerné par cette clause, et non pas l'obligation d'être le plus cher.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2009)

La suite de ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> @ Bassman :
> 
> Je ne contredis pas le reste de ton post, mais pour ce qui est de ce passage, j'ai quelques doutes :
> 
> ...



C'est également le cas pour Orange qui est en position dominante et n'a donc pas le droit de baisser ses tarifs.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

Oui quand je parlais de FT, c'est effectivement Orange désormais, mais cela s'appliquait pour eux avant le changement de nom


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

Le numérique devrait dépasser le CD en 2010


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Août 2009)

Il veut sauver une vie, mais il n'a pas le droit : il est gay.


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est également le cas pour Orange qui est en position dominante et n'a donc pas le droit de baisser ses tarifs.


La clause de non concurrence s'applique à un contrat de travail, pas à une entreprise.

Dans le cas d'orange (ex-FT), elle a le droit et pourrait baisser ses tarifs, mais il y a certaines réserves afin de ne pas fausser la concurrence.
Après il s'agit surtout de politique de communication classique et la  plupart du temps déformée : la faute à l'europe.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les dirigeants de La Poste font leur tournée en BMW





macinside a dit:


> normal, vu le prix d'un envois des colis (l'un des plus cher d'europe il parait) et et la façon dont ils sont traité  ils peuvent donc en payer des BM



Tapons sur La Poste ! Au point où en sont nos beaux services publics, on n'est pas à ça prêt. Après tout, le coup fatal vient souvent du bas peuple...



Bassman a dit:


> C'est exactement l'argumentaire qui fait plaisir à notre cher gouvernement pour enfin finir de défoncer les dernières sociétés d'états.
> 
> Pourquoi La Poste est elle plus chère ?
> Parce qu'en tant que service publique, elle est soumise une clause de non concurrence. Or, ayant ouvert le transport et acheminement de courriers/colis à la concurrence, La Poste a obligation d'être la plus chère.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Caster Semenya est-elle hermaphrodite ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2009)

Enorme&#8230; 



> Il faudra attendre deux à trois semaines pour avoir la réponse des experts.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

2-3 semaines 

Elle a une paire de burnes ou pas ?


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> La clause de non concurrence s'applique à un contrat de travail, pas à une entreprise.
> 
> Dans le cas d'orange (ex-FT), elle a le droit et pourrait baisser ses tarifs, mais il y a certaines réserves afin de ne pas fausser la concurrence.
> Après il s'agit surtout de politique de communication classique et la  plupart du temps déformée : la faute à l'europe.



Ah ben voilà. 
Clause de non concurrence, et concurrence non faussée, c'est pas la même chose !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Août 2009)

A l'assaut.

Serait-ce une fausse bonne idée  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> A l'assaut.
> 
> Serait-ce une fausse bonne idée  ?



Faut croire !



			
				Maître Eolas a dit:
			
		

> Le point de droit est que cette loi est contraire à l'intérêt des artistes, ce qui est un amusant paradoxe. En effet, l'ordonnance pénale suppose que la victime ne demande pas de dommages-intérêts (article 495 du CPP, al. 9). Donc les ayant droits ne pourront pas demander réparation de leur préjudice. Ils doivent sacrifier leur rémunération à leur soif de répression. Quand on sait que leur motivation dans ce combat est de lutter contre un manque à gagner, on constate qu'il y a pire ennemi des artistes que les pirates : c'est l'État qui veut les protéger.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

> Quatre-vingt-dix pour cent des faits-divers ont à leur origine soit un immigré soit une personne d'origine immigrée". "C'est un fait dont il faut tenir compte.





---Cliquez sur la citation.---


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ---Cliquez sur la citation.---


Je ne cliquerais pas...
Aucune envie de lui faire de la "pub" en parlant de ses conneries...  :sleep:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne cliquerais pas...
> Aucune envie de lui faire de la "pub" en parlant de ses conneries...  :sleep:



C'est un article du Monde. T'en fais pas, j'irais pas traîner sur ses sites...


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est un article du Monde. T'en fais pas, j'irais pas traîner sur ses sites...


Tu n'as pas compris ce que je disais...
Ça n'en vaut pas la peine, même si c'est un article du monde...
Il mérite un black-out total...
C'est sa méthode de com...
Il dit une grosse connerie/saloperie...
Et tout le monde en parle...
Donc...
Moi, je n'en parle pas...
Article du monde ou autre...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

Ce qui m'intéresse dans l'article, ce n'est pas le fait que Jean-Marie ait dit une connerie - une de plus - mais le boulot que fait le journaliste pour démontrer que c'est une connerie monumentale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2009)

Ils ont tous gagnés comme à l'école des fans... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2009)

Il y en a pas mal ici, qui feraient mieux de ne pas aller là bas (surtout pour y participer à une AES) ! :



Sinon, "Maman, les p'tits bateaux" &#8230; Pas chers


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Août 2009)

Rééditer Mein Kampf bientôt possible ?


----------



## silvio (21 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est exactement l'argumentaire qui fait plaisir à notre cher gouvernement pour enfin finir de défoncer les dernières sociétés d'états.
> 
> Pourquoi La Poste est elle plus chère ?
> Parce qu'en tant que service publique, elle est soumise une clause de non concurrence. Or, ayant ouvert le transport et acheminement de courriers/colis à la concurrence, La Poste a obligation d'être la plus chère.
> ...





fredintosh a dit:


> @ Bassman :
> 
> Je ne contredis pas le reste de ton post, mais pour ce qui est de ce passage, j'ai quelques doutes :
> 
> ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est également le cas pour Orange qui est en position dominante et n'a donc pas le droit de baisser ses tarifs.





Grug a dit:


> La clause de non concurrence s'applique à un contrat de travail, pas à une entreprise.
> 
> Dans le cas d'orange (ex-FT), elle a le droit et pourrait baisser ses tarifs, mais il y a certaines réserves afin de ne pas fausser la concurrence.
> Après il s'agit surtout de politique de communication classique et la  plupart du temps déformée : la faute à l'europe.





fredintosh a dit:


> Ah ben voilà.
> Clause de non concurrence, et concurrence non faussée, c'est pas la même chose !


Bon, c'est un peu daté mais ...
France Telecom existe toujours, c'est d'ailleurs sa raison sociale et c'est sous ce nom que la société est cotée en bourse. On va dire pour faire simple que Orange est la marque commerciale
France Telecom/Orange pourrait parfaitement baisser ses tarifs, mais ne le fait pas, ce qui conduit à des amendes pour pratique anti-concurrentielle : 500 millions quand même
C'est d'ailleurs la boite la plus condamnée en France
Elle a aussi beaucoup joué sur sa masse salariale
En 10 ans les fonctionnaires (mis à disposition de cette boite devenue privée) sont passés de 160000 à 80000 (l'effectif Monde de la boite doit être de 200000 salariés)
Entre 2005 et 2008, France Telecom a accompagné/incité/poussé 22000 personnes vers la sortie
En règle général, les salariés de FT ne restent jamais plus de 2 ans sur le même poste. Souvent, cela se traduit par une mobilité géographique
Cette boite a un autre record : c'est l'une des boites de services, dans laquelle on a le plus de suicides (20 en 18 mois (y en a eu 2 de + depuis), 4 depuis le 14 juillet). 
Mais elle fait de juteux bénéfices (6-7 miyards) et c'est donc la boite qui paie les plus gros dividendes du CAC 40 
y a peut-être un rapport


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Août 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La suite de ça.




La suite de la suite.


----------



## fedo (21 Août 2009)

> C'est d'ailleurs la boite la plus condamnée en France



en Europe aussi...

passez un entretien chez FT et vous allez comprendre pourquoi il y a tant de suicides...

sur le droit de concurrence je vous cite cette phrase du directeur juridique opérationnel de FT, il m'a dit, je cite, le 15 mars dernier, après la condamnation pour vente lié relative aux exclusivités télévisuelles: "_à chaque fois qu'on fait quelque chose on est condamné_".

mort de rire, la position de victime.
pour l'entreprise la plus sanctionnée d'Europe depuis 10 ans...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Août 2009)

Sa femme exigeant le partage, il coupe les meubles en deux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2009)

*
!!!*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Août 2009)

C'est un peu ça, oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2009)

Il est con : il aurait dû couper sa femme en 2 et garder les meubles.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il est con : il aurait dû couper sa femme en 2 et garder les meubles.


Il n'aurait pas eu assez de place pour tout mettre dans sa (future) cellule.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2009)

LArctic Sea donné disparu, une légende



> Révélations de la presse allemande: la route du navire battant pavillon maltais était visiblement connue des Européens et de lOTAN. Ils ont délibérément laissé les Russes entretenir le mystère sur son cheminement et ce qui se passait à bord.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Août 2009)

Le gyrophare et la sirène donnent droit au chamboule-tout. 




> La police utiliserait langle du pare-choc afin de déséquilibrer le contrevenant.


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2009)

A nos amis les flics


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> A nos amis les flics


Alcoolique


----------



## tirhum (22 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> LArctic Sea donné disparu, une légende





> Il aurait chargé clandestinement des marchandises interdites, sans doute lors de son escale en Finlande. Des armes par exemple. Ou du matériel pour en produire.


Rien de plus falsifiable qu'un manifeste...
Et ça se fait depuis longtemps...
Depuis que les bateaux transportent de la marchandise...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2009)

Source "La Provence" du 22 août 2009


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Août 2009)

Alcooliques


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2009)

Nos amies les banques...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2009)

Cramer un chalet et voler des cendres. 

Pour la bonne cause ? 

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nos amies les banques...



Ca me rappelle un slogan de l'ex Crédit Lyonnais : "le pouvoir de dire oui". Ils avaient juste omis de préciser "mais pas à n'importe qui".

Aujourd'hui, on dit oui aux dirigeants des banques, à leurs actionnaires, aux traders,... mais on rechigne à le dire aux patrons de PME alors que pour faire tourner l'économie on a au moins autant besoin des patrons de PME que des autres.

Heureusement qu'il y a ce médiateur sinon ça serait pire.





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Cramer un chalet et voler des cendres.
> 
> Pour la bonne cause ?
> 
> :mouais:



La connerie dans toute sa splendeur.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Cramer un chalet et voler des cendres.
> 
> Pour la bonne cause ?
> 
> :mouais:



Peut-être bien. En tout cas pour une cause qu'ils estiment juste...  



iDuck a dit:


> La connerie dans toute sa splendeur.


Un argument, peut-être ?... Hum ?...


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

Stop au Lait !  Buvez de la bière pour renforcer vos os


----------



## sunshines (23 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Peut-être bien. En tout cas pour une cause qu'ils estiment juste...
> 
> 
> Un argument, peut-être ?... Hum ?...



Bon passe sur le fait de bruler un chalet parce qu'on est pas d'accord avec la personne, je vois pas le rapport mais les terroristes font souvent pété des truc, c'est leur moyen et malheureusement on n'y peut pas grand chose. Par contre c'est vrai que pour des éco-terroriste (si c'est eux parce que là on est pas sur apparemment), faire brûler un truc avec tout ce qu'il peut y avoir de toxique dedans c'est très malin.

Ensuite, profanation d'une tombe, tu veux appeler ça comment ? Non seulement de la connerie mais en plus je vois pas le rapport. On doit vraiment t'expliquer pourquoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Peut-être bien. En tout cas pour une cause qu'ils estiment juste...
> 
> 
> Un argument, peut-être ?... Hum ?...



Quelle cause peut être juste au point de profaner des cendres et donc une sépulture? Quelle cause justifie une action criminelle?
Tu as une conception du monde assez déplorable et ça ne s'arrange pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> LArctic Sea donné disparu, une légende





> lOTAN a toujours su exactement où se situait le navire. Sa disparition des radars nétait quune légende



N'importe quoi, là  Bien sûr que non, ça n'est pas une légende, les ondes radar ne suivent pas la courbure de la terre, et les radars de marine sont des dispositifs anti-collision, mais certainement pas des détecteurs à longue portée, l'Artic Sea n'étant pas un avion, il ne peut pas être suivi par radar, pas plus qu'aucun autre navire ! :mouais:



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Le gyrophare et la sirène donnent droit au chamboule-tout.





> Il est quasiment interdit pour une voiture de klaxonner un deux roues, que penser alors dune voiture de police qui poursuit pied au plancher et gyrophare en prime des adolescents ?



Que si les adolescents obéissaient aux injonctions de la police, ce genre de fait divers ne surviendrait pas !

Il est quand même curieux que quand un de ces imbéciles tue ou estropie quelqu'un lors de leurs rodéos à moto, sans assurance, évidemment, là, on enflamme pas la banlieue "pour la pauvre victime" qui ne sera jamais indemnisée, mais il faudrait quand même les laisser mettre la vie des gens en danger sous prétexte que ce sont des "jeunes de banlieue défavorisée" ?

Ils se prennent eux même en otages, en disant "si tu me cours après et qu'il m'arrive quelque chose, ça va être l'émeute", bien ! Mais la seule politique raisonnable vis à vis des preneurs d'otage, c'est de ne rien céder !


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle cause peut être juste au point de profaner des cendres et donc une sépulture? Quelle cause justifie une action criminelle?
> Tu as une conception du monde assez déplorable et ça ne s'arrange pas.



Hé, ma grande, j'ai pas dis que je les soutenais benoîtement... 
Je demandais juste quelques arguments, j'aimerais bien penser tout comme toi ou iDuck mais j'ai pas les bons arguments, je comprends pas tout alors faut m'aider...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hé, ma grande, j'ai pas dis que je les soutenais benoîtement...
> Je demandais juste quelques arguments, j'aimerais bien penser tout comme toi ou iDuck mais j'ai pas les bons arguments, je comprends pas tout alors faut m'aider...



Relis l'article en ayant branché ton cerveau, tu verras que pour une fois tu n'as pas besoin d'explication.


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Stop au Lait !  Buvez de la bière pour renforcer vos os


tss tss tss


----------



## fedo (24 Août 2009)

> N'importe quoi, là  Bien sûr que non, ça n'est pas une légende, les ondes radar ne suivent pas la courbure de la terre, et les radars de marine sont des dispositifs anti-collision, mais certainement pas des détecteurs à longue portée, l'Artic Sea n'étant pas un avion, il ne peut pas être suivi par radar, pas plus qu'aucun autre navire !


il y a plusieurs systèmes radio qui permettent de suivre les navires marchands + plusieurs par satellites.
l'OTAN savait retrouver facilement le bateau (idem pour les russes).
sans parler des sous marins en patrouille dans l'Atlantique et des avions de reconnaissances côtiers et de lutte anti drogue.

par ailleurs les radars longue portée maritime existent.
c'est logique vu la portée des missiles anti navire de type exocet, harpoon ou sunburn


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Relis l'article en ayant branché ton cerveau, tu verras que pour une fois tu n'as pas besoin d'explication.



Il me semble aussi que l'article se suffit à lui-même comme explication.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

C'est bien plus facile comme ça. 

Juste une remarque quand même, comme aurait dit Boileau : ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est bien plus facile comme ça.
> 
> Juste une remarque quand même, comme aurait dit Boileau : ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement.


Puisqu'on est dans les citations, comme le disait Strindberg:  Quand on a vingt ans, on pense avoir résolu l'énigme du monde ; à trente ans, on commence à réfléchir sur elle et à quarante, on découvre qu'elle est insoluble.

Médite un peu là dessus, ça ne te fera pas de mal.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Puisqu'on est dans les citations, comme le disait Strindberg:  Quand on a vingt ans, on pense avoir résolu l'énigme du monde ; à trente ans, on commence à réfléchir sur elle et à quarante, on découvre qu'elle est insoluble.
> 
> Médite un peu là dessus, ça ne te fera pas de mal.



Les rééditions de Strindberg sont d'ailleurs désormais livrés avec le "Nouveau Dictionnaire des valeurs manichéennes".


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les rééditions de Strindberg sont d'ailleurs désormais livrés avec le "Nouveau Dictionnaire des valeurs manichéennes".



et si tu lisais la définition du mot "Manichéen" au lieu de te la jouer gamin de 15 ans qui sais tout?


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et si tu lisais la définition du mot "Manichéen" au lieu de te la jouer gamin de 15 ans qui sais tout?



Tu veux un peu d'aide ? 
Heureusement qu'à 40 ans, il existe encore des personnes qui ne sont pas résignés de la sorte... Vouloir se donner raison en prétextant du nombre des années et du l'évolution unidirectionnelle de la pensée philosophique, politique et morale humaine, ce n'est pas un dialogue argumenté ; c'est un jugement inquisitoire absurde et faux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu veux un peu d'aide ?
> Heureusement qu'à 40 ans, il existe encore des personnes qui ne sont pas résignés de la sorte... Vouloir se donner raison en prétextant du nombre des années et du l'évolution unidirectionnelle de la pensée philosophique, politique et morale humaine, ce n'est pas un dialogue argumenté ; c'est un jugement inquisitoire absurde et faux.



Mouhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est bien plus facile comme ça.
> 
> Juste une remarque quand même, comme aurait dit Boileau : ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement.



Il me semble que ça l'était.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu veux un peu d'aide ?
> Heureusement qu'à 40 ans, il existe encore des personnes qui ne sont pas résignés de la sorte... Vouloir se donner raison en prétextant du nombre des années et du l'évolution unidirectionnelle de la pensée philosophique, politique et morale humaine, ce n'est pas un dialogue argumenté ; c'est un jugement inquisitoire absurde et faux.



Si tu rajoutais pas des mots "savants" un peu partout, au lieu de passer pour un mec qui récite ses leçons sans réfléchir les gens pourraient t'écouter :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si tu rajoutais pas des mots "savants" un peu partout, au lieu de passer pour un mec qui récite ses leçons sans réfléchir les gens pourraient t'écouter :sleep:



A défaut de le lire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> les gens pourraient t'écouter :sleep:



t'es pas fou?
Déjà qu'à lire il est chiant... 

edit: murde, grillé...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il me semble que ça l'était.



En effet : 



iDuck a dit:


> La connerie dans toute sa splendeur.


 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si tu rajoutais pas des mots "savants" un peu partout, au lieu de passer pour un mec qui récite ses leçons sans réfléchir les gens pourraient t'écouter :sleep:





jugnin a dit:


> A défaut de le lire...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> t'es pas fou?
> Déjà qu'à lire il est chiant...
> 
> edit: murde, grillé...



*JE VOUS EMMERDE ! * 




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si tu rajoutais pas des mots "savants" un peu partout, au lieu de passer pour un mec qui récite ses leçons sans réfléchir les gens pourraient t'écouter :sleep:



Y a des mots que tu n'as pas compris ?  T'as pas un dico ? 
Puis, c'est vrai que ce que je dis est tellement conventionnel que je n'ai pu qu'apprendre cela dans mes leçons :love: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> il y a plusieurs systèmes radio qui permettent de suivre les navires marchands + plusieurs par satellites.



A condition que le navire soit équipé du transpondeur correspondant, et que celui ci ne soit pas désactivé



fedo a dit:


> l'OTAN savait retrouver facilement le bateau (idem pour les russes).
> sans parler des sous marins en patrouille dans l'Atlantique et des avions de reconnaissances côtiers et de lutte anti drogue.



Ça, ce sont les journalistes qui le disent, on l'a déjà expliqué pour l'Airbus d'Air France, même si toutes les flottes riveraines y consacraient intégralement leurs sous marins et leurs gardes côtes, ça laisserait une surface plus grande que la France à fouiller pour chaque navire !



fedo a dit:


> par ailleurs les radars longue portée maritime existent.
> c'est logique vu la portée des missiles anti navire de type exocet, harpoon ou sunburn



Faut quand même savoir de quoi on parle, là 

Il s'agit de radars S 1850M, qui font partie d'un système intégré (Système PAAMS qui équipera aussi la frégate anti aérienne française Horizon, or, ce système :



> Le système PAAMS constituera l&#8217;armement principal des frégates antiaériennes Horizon (réalisées en coopération franco-italienne), et T45 britanniques en assurant des missions simultanées d&#8217;autoprotection du bâtiment porteur, de défense locale d&#8217;un groupe de bâtiments et de défense de zone à moyenne portée (30 à 100 km).



Donc, je confirme (en plus, moi je parlais d'équipements civils, l'OTAN à autre chose à foutre que de surveiller tous les cargos en transit !), ce qu'on appelle "longue portée" en matière de détection de surface n'a rien à voir avec la portée des radars du NORAD (système de couverture anti-missiles du continent nord américain), ce ne sont que quelques dizaines de KM, impossible de suivre un navire en pleine mer avec ça si on n'est pas dans ses environs immédiats.

Faut oublier Stars War et ses détecteurs "long range" qui portent à plusieurs parsecs, hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Peut-être bien. En tout cas pour une cause qu'ils estiment juste...



Il ne tient qu'à toi de développer également  Tu penses que tuer des animaux vaut bien une urne ?


----------



## fedo (24 Août 2009)

> impossible de suivre un navire en pleine mer avec ça si on n'est pas dans ses environs immédiats.



oui c'est sûr mais 100 km de portée c'est largement suffisant et à portée de missile transhorizon comme les exocet.

en plus les vraquiers comme l'Artic Sea ne sont pas des navires rapides ou furtifs.

c'est le gros avantage des flottes de guerre à porte avions par catapultage, pouvoir embarquer des avions de reconnaissance radar et couler des navires à plusieurs centaines de kilomètres.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne tient qu'à toi de développer également  Tu penses que tuer des animaux vaut bien une urne ?



Je développe, puisqu'on me le demande, avec plaisir  : 
Je ne tiens pas une position aussi radicale. Je ne suis pas végétarien, j'accepte donc implicitement que l'on tue des animaux pour me nourrir... 
Par contre, je comprends les positions de certains groupes, notamment radicaux comme le cas expliqué dans l'article de Rue89. Ce que je ne supporte pas, c'est la souffrance sur les animaux, ce sont les tests laboratoires pour du fond du teint, des déodorants ou des gels douches sur des animaux (rats, lapins, poules, chats ou tout ce qu'on veut...). Ce que je ne supporte pas, c'est le massacre des animaux pour le trafic de la fourrure. Ce que je n'accepte pas, c'est que l'on puisse tuer un être vivant pour autre chose que pour un primaire besoin de nourriture, en fait*. 
Je comprends les positions de SHAC, je suis d'accord avec eux sur plusieurs points, sans être tout à fait en accord avec leurs modes d'actions.

-> Pour en finir avec cet article, ce que je trouvais bizarre, c'était la réaction de iDuck, en premier lieu et sa terrible répartie : "la connerie dans toute sa splendeur". Parlait-il du fond ou de la forme ? Cette phrase ne me permettait pas de le savoir ; à partir du moment où il émettait un avis sur l'article, j'aurais aimé savoir ce qu'il trouvait "con" : les revendications de ces hippies-écolos-extrémistes-preneurs d'otages-bouffeurs d'enfants qui "nous grignotent le cerveau"**, ou leurs modes d'action. 
Et la réaction de Fab'Fab ("relis l'article et tu auras la réponse, amen") m'a faite sourire : il y aurait donc une morale universelle à laquelle tout un chacun devrait souscrire ?  Je ne pourrais donc trouver le salut qu'en Enfer ?  :bebe:


*Et je conçois aussi que d'autres trouvent cela aberrant, honteux, scandaleux... et rejettent la nourriture animale&#8230;
**Laurent Cabrol, monsieur météo d'Europe 1, à propos des écologistes, dans VSD du 12/08. Source : Charlie Hebdo du 19/08.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... Je ne pourrais donc trouver le salut qu'en Enfer ?



Oui... Et on adore les nioubes, en enfer... :love: :love:


----------



## yret (24 Août 2009)

En tant que Capitaine de Marine Marchande je suis obligé d'intervenir dans cette discussion 

Plusieurs choses:

- les radars sur les navires marchands sont au nombre de 2 obligatoirement à savoir des radars dits "3 cms" (= longueur d'onde, pour les plus petites échelles normalement) et les "10 cms" pour les plus grandes échelles.

- ces radars peuvent être utilisés sur des échelles jusqu'à 96 milles nautiques (soit environ 180 kms) pour l'anti-collision certes mais pour trouver sa position aussi par rapport à une côte, un port etc ...

- tous les navires marchands de jauge supérieure à 500 UMS (la taille d'un remorqueur portuaire environ) doivent être équipés d'AIS = système d'identification automatique qui permet à n'importe quel armateur, centre de sauvetage en mer ou autre (car les sites internet comme AISlive permettent de suivre les navires) de repérer un navire marchand QUEL QUE SOIT l'endroit où il se trouve ...
Bien sûr, un "bon pirate" doit connaître son existence et l'éteindre !! 

- tous les autres moyens à bord sont des moyens de secours: transpondeur radar, balise 406 MHz etc qui ne permettent de repérer un navire que si ce dernier les active !! 

- MAIS on peut aussi envoyer des telex ou des messages ou téléphoner via satellite (système IMMARSAT) qui fait partie de la dotation obligatoire d'un navire marchand dans le cadre du SMDSM (= système mondial de détresse et de sécurité en mer) .

"Perdre" un navire marchand de nos jours est une gentille ... foutaise !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2009)

Voilà!
Quand les pros parlent, les nioubes se taisent!
Alors maintenant vous allez nous lâcher le manche à grelots avec vos histoires de radars


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà!
> Quand les pros parlent, les nioubes se taisent!
> Alors maintenant vous allez nous lâcher le manche à grelots avec vos histoires de radars



Sauf pour ceux qui se sont faits pucer, bien évidemment


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

yret a dit:


> En tant que Capitaine de Marine Marchande



Ouais enfin de là à mettre les optimist dans la marine marchande   :love:


----------



## sunshines (24 Août 2009)

Ils sont où déjà les bureaux de macgé ?

Moi de dis ça, je dis rien... Surtout qu'il parait que vous êtes en fait super-productif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2009)

sunshines a dit:


> Ils sont où déjà les bureaux de macgé ?
> 
> Moi de dis ça, je dis rien... Surtout qu'il parait que vous êtes en fait super-productif !





> Winning is not about working hard. It's about working smart... and less. As the French know well.



Ou bien encore, comme disait ma grand-mère : "La qualité vaut mieux que la quantité !"


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2009)

Bien fait de déménager moi&#8230;
Bon, en même temps, en extrapolant au rythme de cette fin Aout, ce n'est pas 12 heures que je vais perdre, mais pas loin de 2500h/a&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> -> Pour en finir avec cet article, ce que je trouvais bizarre, c'était la réaction de iDuck, en premier lieu et sa terrible répartie : "la connerie dans toute sa splendeur". Parlait-il du fond ou de la forme ? Cette phrase ne me permettait pas de le savoir ; à partir du moment où il émettait un avis sur l'article, j'aurais aimé savoir ce qu'il trouvait "con" : les revendications de ces hippies-écolos-extrémistes-preneurs d'otages-bouffeurs d'enfants qui "nous grignotent le cerveau"**, ou leurs modes d'action.



Bon, puisqu'il faut t'expliquer, on va le faire. :sleep:

La connerie dans toute sa splendeur, c'est la façon de défendre la cause animale. Défendre cette cause ne justifie en aucune façon qu'on brûle une baraque, fusse celle du patron de Novartis, et encore moins qu'on s'en prenne aux cendres d'une personne décédée. 

Si on trouve des excuses à ce genre de comportements extrémiste, alors allons-y gaiement. Tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi ? OK. Alors je mets le feu à ta bagnole, je tue ton chien et je déterre ta grand-mère que j'empale au bout d'une pique. C'est pas bien mais j'ai une cause à défendre. :mouais:


----------



## yret (24 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà!
> Quand les pros parlent, les nioubes se taisent!
> Alors maintenant vous allez nous lâcher le manche à grelots avec vos histoires de radars



le problème est la confusion souvent faite entre la marine marchande et la marine nationale où les équipements radar ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes ...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, puisqu'il faut t'expliquer, on va le faire. :sleep:
> 
> La connerie dans toute sa splendeur, c'est la façon de défendre la cause animale. Défendre cette cause ne justifie en aucune façon qu'on brûle une baraque, fusse celle du patron de Novartis, et encore moins qu'on s'en prenne aux cendres d'une personne décédée.
> 
> Si on trouve des excuses à ce genre de comportements extrémiste, alors allons-y gaiement. Tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi ? OK. Alors je mets le feu à ta bagnole, je tue ton chien et je déterre ta grand-mère que j'empale au bout d'une pique. C'est pas bien mais j'ai une cause à défendre. :mouais:



Hé ben voilà... 
C'est donc la façon et non la cause en elle-même. J'ai ma réponse. 
Le reste n'est qu'un raisonnement par l'absurde peu à propos, mais je le comprends.


----------



## Chang (25 Août 2009)

Tiens, personne n'a vu cela ?

Ca sent quand meme bien le coup monté, planifié ... 

Les paris sont ouverts quand à sa date de sortie ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

yret a dit:


> le problème est la confusion souvent faite entre la marine marchande et la marine nationale où les équipements radar ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes ...



Y a quoi, comme radar de conduite de tir, dans la marine marchande ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a quoi, comme radar de conduite de tir, dans la marine marchande ? :rateau:







ça ti(t)re fort et permet de naviguer au radar


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hé ben voilà...
> C'est donc la façon et non la cause en elle-même. J'ai ma réponse.
> Le reste n'est qu'un raisonnement par l'absurde peu à propos, mais je le comprends.



Ce n'était pas difficile à deviner. 

Pourquoi un raisonnement par l'absurde ? Si on considère que tous les moyens sont bons, même les plus extrêmes, pour défendre ses intérêts, alors tout est permis.

Aux USA où la vente et la possession d'armes sont plus libres que chez nous, les maniaques de la gachette son prêts à tirer sur tout ce qui bouge. Pour eux, c'est de la légitime défense. Pour moi, c'est le Far West.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Aux USA où la vente et la possession d'armes sont plus libres que chez nous, les maniaques de la gachette son prêts à tirer sur tout ce qui bouge. Pour eux, c'est de la légitime défense. Pour moi, c'est le Far West.



Mais *c'est*, le far west, si le far west n'est pas aux USA, où veux-tu qu'il soit ? 

Cela dit, en France, c'est pas mieux, si ton agresseur n'a pas réussi à te tuer, mais que toi, tu l'a griffé, c'est toi qui va en taule parce qu'ici, pour que ce soit de la légitime défense, faut que tu sois mort ! J'entend le juge d'ici : 



> Attendu qu'ayant entendu du bruit au rez de chaussée de son domicile, et qu'il est descendu voir ce qui se passait, avec son Victorinox à la main, et attendu d'autre part qu'il ne pouvait pas savoir à l'avance que les cambrioleurs disposaient d'une Kalashnikov et de deux M16, les faits ne peuvent pas être qualifiés de légitime défense, et par conséquence il est condamné à cinq ans dont 4 ans, 11 mois et 29 jours de peine de sûreté pour auto-défense !


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

"Arrête tes conneries !"... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Arrête tes conneries !"... :sleep:



Dans le même genre : les radars, des fois, on parle de racket, mais


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans le même genre : les radars, des fois, on parle de racket, mais &#8230;



Et si tous les connards qui font des conneries sur la route arrêtaient de se croire au dessus des lois ?
Oui, il y a une tonne de radars "injustifiés", je suis d'accord.
Mais en même temps si tu respectes les limitations, injustifié ou pas, le radar tu t'en cagues profond.
Je me suis fait flasher sur le périph à 83 il y a 15 jours, j'en fais pas une histoire, j'avais qu'à faire gaffe. J'en suis pour 45 &#8364; et un point de permis. Tant pis, j'assume.

Tiens, en tant que deux roues, je suis pour la généralisation des radars de feux. Ca évitera de voir passer systématiquement deux bagnoles au rouge à chaque feu et pas mal d'accidents.
Je suis aussi pour l'interdiction de la clope au volant. Ca évitera à un paquet de connard de nous envoyer leurs cendres à la tronche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------

Je vois déjà Julrou me traiter de Réac. :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, en tant que deux roues, je suis pour la généralisation des radars de feux. Ca évitera de voir passer systématiquement deux bagnoles au rouge à chaque feu et pas mal d'accidents.


Et si tu es sur le brancard d'une ambulance en garde samu, tu attendras que le feu passe au vert...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si tu es sur le brancard d'une ambulance en garde samu, tu attendras que le feu passe au vert...



Sais-tu ami grapheux, que les ambulances n'ont pas le droit de passer au rouge, au contraire des pompiers?


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sais-tu ami grapheux, que les ambulances n'ont pas le droit de passer au rouge, au contraire des pompiers?


Si, quand elles sont en garde préfectorale, cher ami vidéaste...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sais-tu ami grapheux, que les ambulances n'ont pas le droit de passer au rouge, au contraire des pompiers?



Et le SAMU, de garde ou pas, grille ce qu'il veut...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2009)

Je nuance par une chose, ces véhicules ont le droit de passer au rouge que si la gravité de l'état de la personne transportée est justifié.
Pas pour rentrer plus vite chez eux.
Dans tous les cas, c'est interdit aux ambulances qui ne sont pas des unités d'interventions, mais des véhicules de transport médicalisés.

Bref, le propos n'était pas là. Je parlais bien évidemment des nazes qui pensent qu'en passant au rouge ils seront plus vite chez eux pour l'apéro


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bref, le propos n'était pas là. Je parlais bien évidemment des nazes qui pensent qu'en passant au rouge *ils seront plus vite chez eux pour l'apéro*


Sont vraiment cons moi je bois au volant comme cela je me presse pas


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je nuance par une chose, ces véhicules ont le droit de passer au rouge que si la gravité de l'état de la personne transportée est justifié.
> Pas pour rentrer plus vite chez eux.
> Dans tous les cas, c'est interdit aux ambulances qui ne sont pas des unités d'interventions, mais des véhicules de transport médicalisés.
> 
> Bref, le propos n'était pas là. Je parlais bien évidemment des nazes qui pensent qu'en passant au rouge ils seront plus vite chez eux pour l'apéro


C'est ce que je disais dès mon premier post... 
Garde préfectorale...
Tu es d'astreinte comme véhicule d'intervention, soit seul, soit avec un véhicule du samu...
Tu n'es donc plus, seulement, un véhicule de transport comme habituellement... 
Mais les ambulances ne jouent pas à passer au rouge, ça leur couteraient trop cher...
Déjà qu'en intervention, on ralentit quand même aux radars...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si tous les connards qui font des conneries sur la route arrêtaient de se croire au dessus des lois ?
> Oui, il y a une tonne de radars "injustifiés", je suis d'accord.
> Mais en même temps si tu respectes les limitations, injustifié ou pas, le radar tu t'en cagues profond.
> Je me suis fait flasher sur le périph à 83 il y a 15 jours, j'en fais pas une histoire, j'avais qu'à faire gaffe. J'en suis pour 45  et un point de permis. Tant pis, j'assume.
> ...



T'es d'un réactionnisme affligeant. 

--
Non, sérieusement je suis d'accord avec toi, et plus si affinités : l'interdiction de la voiture en centre-ville pour les grandes zones urbaines. Ça limiterait déjà le nombre de beaufs qui se croient tout puissants dans leurs ouatures... :sleep:

(j'ajoute là un corrolaire très personnel, pour faire plaisir à Fab' et quelques autres ici : la nationalisation et le monopole d'état des transport en communs, pour offrir un service de qualité aux citoyens, quelque soit leur classe sociale )
(oui, on ne se refait pas )


----------



## silvio (25 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais les ambulances ne jouent pas à passer au rouge, ça leur couteraient trop cher...


En Normandie ... 
Parce qu'ici, orange, c'est vert, et ensuite  y a rouge clair et rouge foncé
Tu peux t'arrêter sans te faire rentrer dans le cul, au rouge clair ... des fois ... 
Quant aux ambulances, prioritaires ou pas ..........


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

silvio a dit:


> En Normandie ...
> Parce qu'ici, orange, c'est vert, et ensuite  y a rouge clair et rouge foncé
> Tu peux t'arrêter sans te faire rentrer dans le cul, au rouge clair ... des fois ...
> Quant aux ambulances, prioritaires ou pas ..........


J'parlais pas de l'étranger, hein !...


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2009)

silvio a dit:


> En Normandie ...
> Parce qu'ici, orange, c'est vert, et ensuite  y a rouge clair et rouge foncé
> Tu peux t'arrêter sans te faire rentrer dans le cul, au rouge clair ... des fois ...
> Quant aux ambulances, prioritaires ou pas ..........



Et à Marseille rouge c'est  vert ! donc tu passes quand tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

29395 chansons libre de droits (et sans drm)


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 29395 chansons libre de droits (et sans drm)



pfff trop nul ! y a même pas Cindy Sander


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> pfff trop nul ! y a même pas Cindy Sander



Patience... Tes petits enfants l'auront un jour...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2009)

Une grève du sexe illimitée ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> pfff trop nul ! y a même pas Cindy Sander




Tu veux sa coupe de cheveux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me suis fait flasher sur le périph à 83 il y a 15 jours, j'en fais pas une histoire, j'avais qu'à faire gaffe. J'en suis pour 45  et un point de permis. Tant pis, j'assume.



Ben pas moi, parce que faire attention ou pas, mettre au bord des routes des radars précis à un ou deux Km/h près alors qu'on équipe nos véhicules de compteurs à +/- 10% près (et encore, vers 90/100, en dessous de 80, ça peut aller facilement à 15%, c'est bien du racket, même si ça n'était absolument pas le propos de mon post. 

Lorsque mon compteur indique 90 Km/h, je ne sais pas si je suis à 81 ou à 99, donc, je ne vois pas comment faire attention, sans compter que si tu viens de changer de pneus sur un 4x4, par exemple, pour une même vitesse au compteur, tu peux avoir jusqu'à 5 Km/h réels de plus avec les pneus neufs qu'avec les usés !

L'autre jour, à l'entrée de Meaux, où il y a un "radar de courtoisie", j'ai profité d'être seul sur la route pour caler mon compteur sur 50 Km/h, ben l'ustensile m'a annoncé carrément 67 Km/H, c'eut été un radar "pas de courtoisie", je me prenais 3 points et je ne sais plus combien d'amende sans rien pouvoir faire. Heureusement, cet autre, près de chez moi, lui, lorsque je suis à 50 au compteur, il ne m'annonce qu'un seul point et 135  (53 Km/h)  Ouf  ! :rateau:

Mais, bien entendu, c'est bien plus lucratif de mettre en place des règlements dont le public n'a pas les moyens de contrôler s'il les respecte ou pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Août 2009)

Puis on sait bien que les radars servent au moins autant à faire de l'argent qu'à prévenir les accidents...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Jessica Biel, star la plus dangereuse du web.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Y a des mots que tu n'as pas compris ?  T'as pas un dico ?
> Puis, c'est vrai que ce que je dis est tellement conventionnel que je n'ai pu qu'apprendre cela dans mes leçons :love: :bebe: :bebe:




Le jour où j'arriverais pas à comprendre ça même sans dico j'me poserais des questions, tu te fais un peu trop honneur de penser que je te suis inférieur au point de pas comprendre 3 phrases 

C'est pas une histoire de comprendre, c'est une histoire de "voilà, j'étale ce que je sais", que c'est putain de pompeux, parce que tu pourrais très bien le dire simplement et que tu fout des jolis mots 3 fois plus longs pour montrer que tu sais de quoi tu parles ! On sais que tu sais de quoi tu parles, mais arrête de mépriser ouvertement l'avis des gens qui te font des critiques (tu m'avais fait la même remarque y'a quelque mois, et elle m'a servi  )


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le jour où j'arriverais pas à comprendre ça même sans dico j'me poserais des questions, tu te fais un peu trop honneur de penser que je te suis inférieur au point de pas comprendre 3 phrases



Ah ben tu disais que je mettais des mots trop intelligents je sais pas trop quoi... :mouais:
Parce que ça fait chier quand même si les gens te comprennent pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas une histoire de comprendre, c'est une histoire de "voilà, j'étale ce que je sais", que c'est putain de pompeux, parce que tu pourrais très bien le dire simplement et que tu fout des jolis mots 3 fois plus longs pour montrer que tu sais de quoi tu parles ! On sais que tu sais de quoi tu parles, mais arrête de mépriser ouvertement l'avis des gens qui te font des critiques (tu m'avais fait la même remarque y'a quelque mois, et elle m'a servi  )



Merde, j'm'en souviens pas... :rateau:


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin et julrou15 sont dans un bateau


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Dark-Tintin et julrou15 sont dans un bateau



Qui tombe à l'eau ?


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qui tombe à l'eau ?



à ton avis ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> à ton avis ?



Ah ben oui c'est vrai...  :rateau:


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ben oui c'est vrai...  :rateau:



Voilà. 

En même temps, les mers cubaines ont de très bons spots de plongée  enjoy


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Août 2009)

Oh ben tiens ça alors...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le jour où j'arriverais pas à comprendre ça même sans dico j'me poserais des questions, tu te fais un peu trop honneur de penser que je te suis inférieur au point de pas comprendre 3 phrases
> 
> C'est pas une histoire de comprendre, c'est une histoire de "voilà, j'étale ce que je sais", que c'est putain de pompeux, parce que tu pourrais très bien le dire simplement et que tu fout des jolis mots 3 fois plus longs pour montrer que tu sais de quoi tu parles ! On sais que tu sais de quoi tu parles, mais arrête de mépriser ouvertement l'avis des gens qui te font des critiques (tu m'avais fait la même remarque y'a quelque mois, et elle m'a servi  )



(Alors ça si ce n'est pas une preuve... 

S'en est un... 

Quand je pense que tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule à ce pauvre David Vincent...)


----------



## Chang (26 Août 2009)

> On s'en fout



Le tact, ce n'est definitivement pas un de tes points forts ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Le tact, ce n'est definitivement pas un de tes points forts ...



Tu comprends : pour lui et d'autres, patron = salaud d'exploiteur des masses laborieuses. On ne cherche pas plus loin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On s'en fout
> Oh ben tiens ça alors...



Tu sais quoi?
T'es vraiment qu'une sombre petite merde.
Tu t'en fous qu'un mec se suicide?
Parce que c'est le patron de Coca, c'est ça?
Les petits connards dans ton genre ne peuvent que se réjouir qu'un suppôt du Grand Capital crève, c'est ça?
Tu es une sinistre connard.
Je ne souhaite jamais de mal aux gens, mais je souhaite qu'un jour, dans des conditions parallèles, quelqu'un te dise qu'il s'en fout.
Tu comprendras un peu mieux la vie.
Sur ce je ne t'adresserai plus jamais la parole.
Je n'aime pas parler aux cons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2009)

Là, l'est faché, le Fab !


----------



## Chang (26 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu comprends : pour lui et d'autres, patron = salaud d'exploiteur des masses laborieuses. On ne cherche pas plus loin.



On a vu des radicaux bien plus obtus devenir des moutons tout aussi aveugles ... tout espoir n'est pas perdu ...  ...


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> On a vu des radicaux bien plus obtus devenir des moutons tout aussi aveugles ... tout espoir n'est pas perdu ...  ...



C'est beau c'que tu dis :')


----------



## Chang (26 Août 2009)

Je dis pas QUE des conneries ... des fois, je m'applique ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je dis pas QUE des conneries ... des fois, je m'applique ...



Comme ça, tu peux dire des BELLES conneries !


----------



## Fìx (26 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'autre jour, à l'entrée de Meaux, où il y a un "radar de courtoisie", j'ai profité d'être seul sur la route pour caler mon compteur sur 50 Km/h, ben l'ustensile m'a annoncé carrément 67 Km/H, c'eut été un radar "pas de courtoisie", je me prenais 3 points



Si je n'm'abuse, c'est «seulement» 2 points dans ce cas....

Si j'ai bien suivi ma copine qui passait le code il y a peu :

de 0 à 10 km/h au dessus => 1 point
de 10 à 20 km/h => 2 points
de 20 à 30 km/h => 3 points

etc... etc... _(au dessus de 50km/h, bien sûr, on parle plus de points!  )_

Enfin, j'me trompe peut-être.... elle m'a dit ça j'conduisais et j'devais avoir 3g.... donc j'ai ptêt mal compris... :rose: (j'rigole^^)


----------------


Toujours sur la route........ entendu à la radio c'matin! De mieux en mieux.........


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Toujours sur la route........ entendu à la radio c'matin! De mieux en mieux.........



Grandiose


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Si je n'm'abuse, c'est «seulement» 2 points dans ce cas....



Vu les dates où j'ai passé mes permis de conduire (1969 pour la moto, et 1976 pour la voiture), s'ils étaient, en ces temps reculés, "au point", point ils n'étaient "à points", et donc, point n'ai-je reçu alors de notions théoriques sur ce point.

Je peux simplement dire que ce permis "à points" n'est pas "au point", lui, c'est même une aberration à mon avis pour un permis "à point*s*" d'être justement "à point" lorsqu'il n'a plus de point*s* ! Tu seras d'accord sur ce point, j'imagine ? 

Tout ça pour dire que tu n't'abuses sans doute point !


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Tain, j'viens de me faire une déchirure du cerveau&#8230;

Quelqu'un aurait de l'aspirine ? :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oh ben tiens ça alors...



Ah... C'est vrai que le "On s'en fout" était un peu too much... :rateau: Ça manquaitbde tact je le reconnais... 
Mais bon... Le titre de ce message amenait à s'interroger sur l'intérêt d'un tel article. Je ne souhaitais pas la mort du type (mais oui Fab'Fab, mais oui)... Je ne m'en réjouis pas plus... Je ne vais quand même pas me défendre de telles accusations ?!...
Cependant, la réaction offusquée de Fab' et l'ironie de iDuck m'amène à une question : vous sortez aussi vos mouchoirs pour chaque suicidé anonyme en France ? En tant que héraults de la bonne morale, j'espère quand même que oui... 

Bref : le sens de mon post : le suicide d'un grand patron ne m'importe pas plus que le suicide du petit ouvrier. Et je m'inquiète réellement quand le travail pousse à la mort, que ce soit un prolétaire ou un bourgeois. 
Je suis un salaud, oui oui


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En tant que hérault*s* de la bonne morale, j'espère quand même que oui...



V'là qu'il se croit plusieurs, maintenant  :affraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Août 2009)

Je me suis mal fait comprendre :rateau: :affraid:
C'est eux, pas moi :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2009)

'tain, c'est vraiment un discussion a la con !

Rien a caguer  :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (26 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tain, j'viens de me faire une déchirure du cerveau
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait de l'aspirine ? :mouais:



Garçon!... La même chose!  _(j'vois des ptits points partout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2009)

Macinside se prépare pour la prochaine AES


----------



## fedo (26 Août 2009)

bien sûr l'Artic Sea ne contenait pas que du bois...

toute cette histoire ressemble à une mascarade destinée à camoufler une éventuelle cargaison en direction de la Corée du Nord apparemment.
curieusement Pyong Yang se montre bien amicale ces derniers temps...


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Août 2009)

Voilà qui ne devrait pas contribuer à améliorer l'image du géant de Seattle. 

"En Pologne, Microsoft fait dans la retouche raciste".


Quant aux Corses, ils jouent aux corses.
La voiture du journaliste Enrico Porsia plastiquée.

Pourtant, Porsia, il ne sent padduc...


----------



## silvio (26 Août 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Voilà qui ne devrait pas contribuer à améliorer l'image du géant de Seattle.
> 
> "En Pologne, Microsoft fait dans la retouche raciste".



Mince j'arrivais ici pour la poster ...  on doit avoir les mêmes sources 

Bon tant pis. V'là du grain à moudre :
http://www.lesmotsontunsens.com/inde-suicide-collectif-1-500-paysans-ogm-coton-bt-monsanto-4131
http://www.lesmotsontunsens.com/pnp...osanitaires-naturels-autorises-interdits-5168
http://www.lesmotsontunsens.com/ogm...agriculteurs-americains-mauvaises-herbes-4229
ça doit être mon côté réac anti-progrès


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Mince j'arrivais ici pour la poster ...  on doit avoir les mêmes sources
> 
> Bon tant pis. V'là du grain à moudre :
> http://www.lesmotsontunsens.com/inde-suicide-collectif-1-500-paysans-ogm-coton-bt-monsanto-4131
> ...



Pourquoi ? C'est un progrès les OGM ?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi ? C'est un progrès les OGM ?



Pour les gros industriels et Manuel Valls, oui, définitivement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2009)

Tiens j'ai un bruit parasite.
Pas vous ?


----------



## silvio (26 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi ? C'est un progrès les OGM ?


En tout cas, si tu es contre, t'es anti-progrès ...
Pire tu es pour le retour à la charrue ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

silvio a dit:


> En tout cas, si tu es contre, t'es anti-progrès ...
> Pire tu es pour le retour à la charrue ...



Et si le progrès va dans la mauvaise direction, on est obligé de le suivre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et si le progrès va dans la mauvaise direction, on est obligé de le suivre ?



On est quasi obligé de les avaler les OGM vu qu'un très grand nombre d'animaux d'élevage en consomment.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La voiture du journaliste Enrico Porsia plastiquée.



  ... Pfffffffff



> Pourtant, Porsia, il ne sent padduc...



Non, mais tu sais qu'il y en a certains à qui il ne faut pas trop le renifler, non?...



> Quant aux Corses, ils jouent aux corses.



Ah oui?... Je ne pense pas que ceux qui ont fait ça nous représentent vraiment... :mouais:


----------



## Chang (26 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah oui?... Je ne pense pas que ceux qui ont fait ça nous représentent vraiment... :mouais:



Il suffit juste de faire plus de bruit pour croire que l'on represente une opinion ... c'est nul ... 

Sinon ... sur un autre sujet:

Le PS en pleine tourmente.

Assez interessant, analyse en profondeur des malaises de la gauche francaise ...


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2009)

fedo a dit:


> bien sûr l'Artic Sea ne contenait pas que du bois...
> 
> toute cette histoire ressemble à une mascarade destinée à camoufler une éventuelle cargaison en direction de la Corée du Nord apparemment.
> curieusement Pyong Yang se montre bien amicale ces derniers temps...



il bien longtemps l'afrique du sud avait fait pareil avec un super pétrolier


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah oui?... Je ne pense pas que ceux qui ont fait ça nous représentent vraiment... :mouais:



Toi, ils ne te représentent même pas du tout, si dire ça peut te consoler.
Ils représentent leurs clientèles, qui manifestement sont encore nombreuses.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Il suffit juste de faire plus de bruit pour croire que l'on represente une opinion ... c'est nul ...



De quoi tu parles toi? Tu es né où? T'en as senti passer combien de soufles de bombes?!!! :mouais:
Tu n'as même pas suivi la discussion... Le post de départ, ses tenants et aboutissants... :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h06 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> Toi, ils ne te représentent même pas du tout, si dire ça peut te consoler.
> Ils représentent leurs clientèles, qui manifestement sont encore nombreuses.



Et c'est à moi que tu dis ça ?... Tu me parles de consolation?... Pfffffff... 

Vai a fa ti leghje!


----------



## Chang (27 Août 2009)

J'avoue ne pas comprendre ta reaction ... 

On te dit que ceux qui ont fait ca ne te representent pas et tu part en vrilles ? 

Le rapport avec mon lieu de naissance ? 

Oh papi !!!???? On se calme la ...  ...


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Oh papi !!!???? On se calme la ...  ...



Patoch est papi???

Mens, s'en passe des trucs pendant les vacances


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre ta reaction ...
> 
> On te dit que ceux qui ont fait ca ne te representent pas et tu part en vrilles ?
> 
> ...



_Laisse, il est très énervé. C'est à cause de la discussion que tu n'as pas suivie, pas à cause de ta réaction._

Mais c'est pas une raison pour mandalu à spassu, espèce de chauve insulaire malpoli !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

*Les jeunes commettent moins de délits quil y a 40 ans*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais c'est pas une raison pour mandalu à spassu, espèce de chauve insulaire malpoli !



Peut être... Mais ça fait tellement de temps que je me fade, que ce soit ici ou ailleurs, les avis de "ceux qui n'ont pas suivi", à propos de ce qui se passe en Corse, que ça en devient fatigant...
C'est sûr, on ne peut pas attendre de tous qu'ils soient pointus et à jour sur le sujet, et sur tous les sujets évoqués ici... Mais dans ce cas là on peut éviter les lancés de clichés...
Tu noteras au passage, que malgré certaines de mes interventions débiles et futiles sur certains posts, ne visant qu'à provoquer les rires de mes petits camarades, j'évite scrupuleusement d'imposer mes "avis éclairés et forcément indispensables" sur bon nombre de sujets, à propos desquels je n'ai que des connaissances très fragmentées, voire pas vraiment de connaissances...

Le bruit et les plastics, tu penses bien qu'on frôle la "techja", même si souvent on en rigole *entre nous*... Mais parce qu'il ne nous reste parfois que ça... 
L'histoire de ce journaliste, je pense qu'elle va toucher, chez nous, pas mal de gens un tant soit peu corticalisés, par ce qu'elle peut avoir de symptomatique...
On la retrouvera simplement réduite, ici et là, à quelque chose du genre : "Les Corses ont encore fait sauter quelqu'un qui n'est pas d'accord avec eux".
Lui, sa bagnole saute, et on assiste à un début de bétonnage en règle des rivages de l'Île... Pour avoir vu ça il y a moins d'une quinzaine, aux abords de Saint Florent, Calvi, Île Rousse ; il y a de quoi chialer... Vu de la mer, c'est encore plus frappant quand à la nuit tombée, on se rend compte que la moitié des constructions restent closes et ne sont pas éclairées... Bétonnage pour rien, pour deux ou trois mois, pour l'agrément de quelques uns seulement, avec le prétexte que c'est ce qui va nous permettre de mieux vivre... Merci Bwana!
C'est sûr, on devrait s'estimer heureux que ces mânes viennent aider à l'enrichissement et au développement des pauvres tarés bruyants, ingrats et caractériels que nous sommes.
C'est en gros ce que dénonçait ce journaliste, non?
Mais pour pas mal de gens, vu de l'extérieur, il ne restera que le constat que :"Les Corses ont encore joué aux Corses"
Juste un bruit de plus, quoi... :mouais:

Fatigant, je te dis...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Août 2009)

J'ai vu le dernier spectacle de mon beauf, bien beau, d'ailleurs. À la fin, ils utilisent des extincteurs remplis de peinture pour grapher un grand mur. Ça a l'air assez jouissif, comme technique.
Ça m'a donné des idées de plastiquages nocturnes en bord de mer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça m'a donné des idées de plastiquages nocturnes en bord de mer...



Virtuellement, t'es déjà très con...
Je me demande comment ça rend en vrai...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Août 2009)

Commence à collectionner les extincteurs, tu verras bien quand j'arriverai !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2009)

Demandez plus à votre agent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais pour pas mal de gens, vu de l'extérieur, il ne restera que le constat que :"Les Corses ont encore joué aux Corses"
> Juste un bruit de plus, quoi... :mouais:
> 
> Fatigant, je te dis...



Je ne suis pas "dedans jusqu'au cou", mais vu d'ici, ça laisse quand même l'impression que quelque soit le "côté" qu'ils défendent, ils semble bien qu'ils utilisent des "arguments" (explosifs) similaires, non ? 

Parce que si là, c'étaient un coup des "pro-béton", je crois me rappeler d'actions des "anti béton" qui relevaient de méthodes assez proches !

Mais bon, je ne suis pas là bas, hein !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que si là, c'étaient un coup des "pro-béton", je crois me rappeler d'actions des "anti béton" qui relevaient de méthodes assez proches !



Sauf que désormais les anti-béton s'orientent plus vers des luttes associatives... On peut appeler ça un progrès.



> Mais bon, je ne suis pas là bas, hein !



Tu peux, en restant chez toi...

J'avais déjà d'ailleurs posté ce lien, si j'ai bonne mémoire...


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

Sérieusement la corse, les corses : quelle était bien l'époque ou c'était les Gênois qui s'enpétraient avec. On à qu'à le revendre aux Italiens ce cailloux. Nan sérieux... encore plus chiants que les habitants de l'afrique du nord et le moyen orient réunis.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vu de la mer, c'est encore plus frappant quand à la nuit tombée, on se rend compte que la moitié des constructions restent closes et ne sont pas éclairées... Bétonnage pour rien, pour deux ou trois mois, pour l'agrément de quelques uns seulement, avec le prétexte que c'est ce qui va nous permettre de mieux vivre... Merci Bwana!



Et d'ailleurs cette petite info passée inaperçue et que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à retrouver... Comme quoi, le décret de 2001 pour la Corse apparemment va faire des émules : les paillottes été comme hiver, le décret va être révisé en octobre.
(un lien vers Corse Matin)


----------



## fedo (27 Août 2009)

la vraie cargaison de l'Artic Sea va bientôt faire surface

un nouvel épisode de Jason Bourne cette histoire...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2009)

Ecrans d'iPhone fissurés : Novelli reçoit le directeur commercial d'APPEL France.

C'est (un peu) pour l'article mais également pour le titre que je trouve marrant, surtout en parlant de l'iPhone.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ecrans d'iPhone fissurés : Novelli reçoit le directeur commercial d'APPEL France.
> 
> C'est (un peu) pour l'article mais également pour le titre que je trouve marrant, surtout en parlant de l'iPhone.



Va avoir du mal en effet...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Va avoir du mal en effet...


Amen.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Noël Gallagher quitte Oasis.


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Noël Gallagher quitte Oasis.



_Fanta_stique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2009)

[MODE Julrou15 ON] Rien à foutre! C'est bien fait! [/MODE Julrou15 OFF]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Août 2009)

Enfin une petite lueur... :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Noël Gallagher quitte Oasis.



j'ai bien fait pas y être aller alors


----------



## fedo (29 Août 2009)

enfin une bonne nouvelle mais...

Alice in Chains sort un nouvelle album sans son chanteur originel mort:mouais:.
les Doors ont tourné sans Jim Morrison:hosto:
ACDC a perdu son chanteur originel et marche toujours autant
Sepultura a existé sans Max Cavalera (oui je sais c'est drôle)
etc etc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai bien fait pas y être aller alors



Pas sûr. Tu as manqué Madness  qui les a remplacé au pied levé d'après les infos :love: 

[YOUTUBE]N-uyWAe0NhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

pas grave, j'irai voir en septembre un groupe qui a écrit une chanson en suisse qui dit qu'il y a la fumé sur l'eau


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2009)

Que ceux qui ont des lingots en Suisse se dénoncent ! 

PS : vous noterez que pour la rédaction de Métro le lingot, même au pluriel, reste singulier. Ce n'est pas sur le site du Figaro qu'on verrait une telle chose !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que ceux qui ont des lingots en Suisse se dénoncent !
> 
> PS : vous noterez que pour la rédaction de Métro le lingot, même au pluriel, reste singulier. Ce n'est pas sur le site du Figaro qu'on verrait une telle chose !



Ah, les lingots, si chers au cur notre ami Patoche ! :love:


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2009)

Et allez ... on change de main et on recommence ...

Comment ca blasé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que ceux qui ont des lingots en Suisse se dénoncent !
> 
> PS : vous noterez que pour la rédaction de Métro le lingot, même au pluriel, reste singulier. Ce n'est pas sur le site du Figaro qu'on verrait une telle chose !



Je me souviens qu'il y a quelques mois notre cher gouvernement était déjà parti en guerre contre l'évasion fiscale, imitant en cela nos voisins allemands. Mais alors que nos voisins allemands expédiaient l'affaire au pas de charge, notre cher gouvernement traînait des pieds. Et depuis on en n'a plus jamais entendu parler. 

Donc là, j'attends de voir si cette fois-ci notre cher gouvernement ira jusqu'au bout ou si ça ne sera qu'un effet d'annonce (un de plus).


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je me souviens qu'il y a quelques mois notre cher gouvernement était déjà parti en guerre contre l'évasion fiscale, imitant en cela nos voisins allemands. Mais alors que nos voisins allemands expédiaient l'affaire au pas de charge, notre cher gouvernement traînait des pieds. Et depuis on en n'a plus jamais entendu parler.
> 
> Donc là, j'attends de voir si cette fois-ci notre cher gouvernement ira jusqu'au bout ou si ça ne sera qu'un effet d'annonce (un de plus).



Ben en fait, ils avaient bien l'intention de taper dur, jusqu'au moment ou les suisses leur ont fournis la liste des noms &#8230; Là, ils ont bien vu que c'était tous leurs copains, qu'il y avait sur la liste, mais que toi, tu n'y étais pas, donc, maintenant, ils essaient de faire oublier l'histoire !


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Comme si Johnny avait pas assez de soucis en ce moment&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en fait, ils avaient bien l'intention de taper dur, jusqu'au moment ou les suisses leur ont fournis la liste des noms  Là, ils ont bien vu que c'était tous leurs copains, qu'il y avait sur la liste, mais que toi, tu n'y étais pas, donc, maintenant, ils essaient de faire oublier l'histoire !



S'ils m'ont cherché, ils ont perdu leur temps et n'avaient aucune chance de m'y trouver.  



Bassman a dit:


> Comme si Johnny avait pas assez de soucis en ce moment



Lui, tout le monde sait qu'il est exilé fiscal en Suisse. Pas besoin de la liste du ministère pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

*Un test de lhaleine pour détecter le cancer du poumon*


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2009)

Grande comme Lausanne, lagglomération dAnn Arbor aux Etats-Unis na plus du tout de quotidien depuis cet été. Philadelphie est menacée du même sort. Du jamais-vu depuis presque deux siècles. Mobilisations


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Grande comme Lausanne


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Un test de l&#8217;haleine pour détecter le cancer du poumon*


Chez Bobby il parait qu'on pourrait détecter un cancer du rectum pas le même procédé tellement il a une haleine de coyote.


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Chez Bobby il parait qu'on pourrait détecter un cancer du rectum pas le même procédé tellement il a une haleine de coyote.




c'est sûr, à force d'avoir la tête dans le cul


----------



## Bladrak (31 Août 2009)

Soupçons de délit d'initié autour des actions Apple


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

Bientôt sur les écrans : Mickey contre Batman !  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bientôt sur les écrans : Mickey contre Batman !  :mouais:


Bah !...
Y'a déjà eu des "cross-overs" plus improbables... 
Je ne les ai plus en tête, mais il y en avaient eu des bien ridicules... :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Alien versus prédator ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2009)

Derrick contre Terminator


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Alien versus prédator ?


Oui par exemple...
Mais là tu parles de films, je suppose... 
Moi en fait, je parlais plus de comics (papier)...
Faudrait que je recherche ça...


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Alien versus prédator ?



'tain 'foiré tu m'as grillé !!!  J'étais en train d'envoyer le même exemple !
 en même temps entre personnes cultivées, normal que nos champs référentiel se croisent


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Derrick contre Terminator



Pauvre Terminator


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bientôt sur les écrans : Mickey contre Batman !  :mouais:




Boodou de boudou ! Faut réviser tes classiques de la littérature, nom d'une pipe, chez Marvel, il y a une floppée de supers héros. Quelques uns de mémoire : les 4 fantastiques, Iron Man, Spiderman, Daredevil, les X Men, Nick Fury, Captain America, Hulk, Thor, Flash (tout court, hein, pas "Gordon"), etc, mais Batman n'en fait pas partie, comme Superman, il appartient à l'écurie DC Comics, pas Marvel ! 



boodou a dit:


> en même temps entre personnes cultivées, normal que nos champs référentiel se croisent &#8230;



Batman chez Marvel &#8230; Bonjour la culture, Stan Lee va en faire un infarctus et Bob Kane doit se retourner dans sa tombe :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bat, Sup c'est certain c'est comique (hommage puissance 10 à notre maître à tous Pascal77)


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Et Bat, Spé pendant ce temps ?


----------



## Chang (1 Septembre 2009)

Bat Sup, Bat Spe ... ch'sais pas, j'hesite © ... 


--> []


----------



## KARL40 (1 Septembre 2009)

Où l'on reparle de Brian Jones ....

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...-sur-la-mort-de-brian-jones_1234078_3224.html


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> en même temps entre personnes cultivées, normal que nos champs référentiel se croisent



Cultivé ? Pas au niveau BD alors car BATMAN est un produit de chez DC déjà racheté par les studio Warner.


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

Moi aussi je peux dire que Batman et Superman c'est de chez DC comics ou pas? :love:


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Moi aussi je peux dire que Batman et Superman c'est de chez DC comics ou pas? :love:



 J'avais pas vu la réponse de Pascal, j'ai répondu avant d'avoir lu les autres post. :rose:

Voilas ce que c'est de bondir sur son clavier


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Boodou de boudou ! Faut réviser tes classiques de la littérature, nom d'une pipe, chez Marvel, il y a une floppée de supers héros. Quelques uns de mémoire : les 4 fantastiques, Iron Man, Spiderman, Daredevil, les X Men, Nick Fury, Captain America, Hulk, Thor, Flash (tout court, hein, pas "Gordon"), etc, mais Batman n'en fait pas partie, comme Superman, il appartient à l'écurie DC Comics, pas Marvel !
> 
> 
> 
> Batman chez Marvel  Bonjour la culture, Stan Lee va en faire un infarctus et Bob Kane doit se retourner dans sa tombe :mouais:




Toutes ces histoires de types en collant, c'est pas trop ma came


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Toutes ces histoires de types en collant, c'est pas trop ma came


Tu les voudrais en bas résilles ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Toutes ces histoires de types en collant, c'est pas trop ma came


Pareil. je préfère le gonzesses:





















:love:


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

j'ai croisé la petite dernière ce matin dans le tro mé.


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

@ JP : 

ouaip. 

enfin perso, des gonzesses avec un peu moins d'abdos et de biceps  mais chacun son truc, hein, je ne porte pas de jugement


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Et le JP qui fait la leçon sur les meufs musculeuses de Tirhum derrière&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> @ JP :
> 
> ouaip.
> 
> enfin perso, des gonzesses avec un peu moins d'abdos et de biceps  mais chacun son truc, hein, je ne porte pas de jugement


Peut etre mais elles ont aussi de sacrés pec'  :love:



Bassman a dit:


> Et le JP qui fait la leçon sur les meufs musculeuses de Tirhum derrière


Pas du tout, celles de tiponch elles sont courtes sur pattes.


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Peut etre mais elles ont aussi de sacrés pec'  :love:
> 
> 
> Pas du tout, celles de tiponch elles sont courtes sur pattes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Découvrez les paradis cachés où frauder en toute tranquillité


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Découvrez les paradis cachés où frauder en toute tranquillité



À condition de pouvoir frauder beaucoup, comme d'hab, ceux qui tentaient de juste dépasser un peu le minimum vieillesse lors de leur retraite paieront pour les autres !

Quant à notre ministre, il applique à la lettre les directives présidentielles et gouvernementales : brasser beaucoup d'air pour que l'électeur croie qu'on fait quelque chose !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à notre ministre, il applique à la lettre les directives présidentielles et gouvernementales : brasser beaucoup d'air pour que l'électeur croie qu'on fait quelque chose !



Exactement.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2009)

Pendant ce temps là: Grippe A : la France s'en tamponne le coquillard


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2009)

Mackie au ministère de l'éducation...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pendant ce temps là: Grippe A : la France s'en tamponne le coquillard



Voilà qui est rassurant : les français sont plus sages que leur médias qui essaient de leur filer la frousse.



tirhum a dit:


> Mackie au ministère de l'éducation...



En tout cas, il ne ferait pas pire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pendant ce temps là: Grippe A : la France s'en tamponne le coquillard





iDuck a dit:


> Voilà qui est rassurant : les français sont plus sages que leur médias qui essaient de leur filer la frousse.



En fait, ce sont nos chers dirigeants qui tentent (sans succès) d'organiser la psychose, partant du principe qu'en nous occupant l'esprit avec ça, on se préoccupera moins des licenciements et délocalisations sauvages massives, ou autres bricoles sans importance, au sujet desquels ils n'aiment pas qu'on se fasse une opinion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ce sont nos chers dirigeants qui tentent (sans succès) d'organiser la psychose, partant du principe qu'en nous occupant l'esprit avec ça, on se préoccupera moins des licenciements et délocalisations sauvages massives, ou autres bricoles sans importance, au sujet desquels ils n'aiment pas qu'on se fasse une opinion



Et les médias en font des tonnes car le sujet doit être vendeur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------

Les gagnants à l'Euromillions payent la cantine


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ce sont nos chers dirigeants qui tentent (sans succès) d'organiser la psychose, partant du principe qu'en nous occupant l'esprit avec ça, on se préoccupera moins des licenciements et délocalisations sauvages massives, ou autres bricoles sans importance, au sujet desquels ils n'aiment pas qu'on se fasse une opinion



De toute manière, on sait bien à qui cela profite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

100 000 euros dans sa poubelle : il les rend



> C'était un couple de retraités, qui conservait cet argent - leurs économies d'une vie - pour financer leur place dans une maison de retraite. La boîte en métal et son précieux contenu avaient en fait été jetés par mégarde dans la benne à ordures du magasin, lors du déménagement du couple.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les gagnants à l'Euromillions payent la cantine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme quoi la générosité et l'honnêteté ont encore des partisans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les gagnants à l'Euromillions payent la cantine



Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, St Michel, à côté d'Angoulême, il n'y en a qu'un : St Michel d'Entraigues, c'est dans cette commune qu'est né mon second fils (l'hôpital Girac d'Angoulême est en fait situé sur le territoire de cette commune)


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Amusante non cette prochaine campagne de vaccination (facultative, encore heureux) contre la grippe A&#8230;?!
Ils veulent quoi? Que le vaccin ne soit plus du tout efficace? C'est bien parti.


----------



## Tam69 (3 Septembre 2009)

Facultative, la vaccination ??
http://www.alterinfo.net/La-France-planifie-un-plan-de-vaccination-de-masse-obligatoire_a36179.html


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Facultative, la vaccination ??
> http://www.alterinfo.net/La-France-planifie-un-plan-de-vaccination-de-masse-obligatoire_a36179.html



À part par une vaccination obligatoire contre la grippette (dixit Debré) comment faire avaler le budget de 1,5 milliard sans passer pour des alarmistes qui jettent l'argent public par les fenêtres ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Facultative, la vaccination ??
> http://www.alterinfo.net/La-France-planifie-un-plan-de-vaccination-de-masse-obligatoire_a36179.html





TibomonG4 a dit:


> À part par une vaccination obligatoire contre la grippette (dixit Debré) comment faire avaler le budget de 1,5 milliard ?



C'est recoupé, cette info ? Parce que là (traduit de l'anglais, en plus), ça fait plus "nouvelle d'Orwell" qu'article de fond  :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, St Michel, à côté d'Angoulême, il n'y en a qu'un : St Michel d'Entraigues, c'est dans cette commune qu'est né mon second fils (l'hôpital Girac d'Angoulême est en fait situé sur le territoire de cette commune)



Pitite précision à l'attention de certain(e)s qui échafaudent des hypothèses coucou: Princess) : mon fils est né là bas, mais n'y a jamais été scolarisé (à l'époque, je vivais au Gond Pontouvre, de l'autre côté d'Angoulême, mais de toute façon, nous avons quitté la région pour le Limousin un mois après sa naissance, et, en tout état de cause, depuis l'obtension de son D.U.T. il y a deux ans, le dit fils fait maintenant partie du "monde du travail", donc, de toute façon, je ne paie pas sa cantine cette année !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitite précision à l'attention de certain(e)s qui échafaudent des hypothèses coucou: Princess) : mon fils est né là bas, mais n'y a jamais été scolarisé (à l'époque, je vivais au Gond Pontouvre, de l'autre côté d'Angoulême, mais de toute façon, nous avons quitté la région pour le Limousin un mois après sa naissance, et, en tout état de cause, depuis l'obtension de son D.U.T. il y a deux ans, le dit fils fait maintenant partie du "monde du travail", donc, de toute façon, je ne paie pas sa cantine cette année !



Ça tombe bien, mon frère est gendarme!


----------



## Tam69 (3 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est recoupé, cette info ? Parce que là (traduit de l'anglais, en plus), ça fait plus "nouvelle d'Orwell" qu'article de fond  :mouais:



Dans l'article en question, j'ai suivi ce lien :

http://www.sante-jeunesse-sports.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/Circulaire_vaccination_090824.pdf 

... et ça m'a pas l'air d'être un faux ...


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2009)

Un peu de viande fraiche ?


----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Un peu de viande fraiche ?



'tain ! dégueu ton lien, tu pourrais respecter le fait qu'on vient de prendre notre p'tit dèj' ! :sick:
cela dit  avec un peu de lait et de noisettes pilées, on tient une recette de milkshake originale


----------



## rizoto (3 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Un peu de viande fraiche ?



On fait la même chose 'vec notre fois gras ...


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> On fait la même chose 'vec notre fois gras ...



Tu le fais bizarrement, ton foie gras.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Du rififi à l'église...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est un peu dégueu, mais bon, il en faut des films comme ça aussi.
Et puis c'est d'autant plus "frappant" que ce sont des poussins par dessus le marché&#8230;
C'est mignon et tout.

Le foie gras, on le récupère pas sur l'oie vivante&#8230;si?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2009)

Personne n'a vu le hachoir à nioub' des modérateurs? Mackie l'avait laissé dans la salle de détente des Verts, et depuis, plus rien, disparu. 

C'est un hachoir normal quoi. Il y a un autocollant Hello Kitty dessus pour info.

Voilà. Merci à celui ou celle qui le retrouve.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2009)

Des poussin hachés vivants! Voilà une journée qui commence bien!:love:
Merci jugnin! 
Personne n'a de lien pour la même chose avec des petits veaux? :love:


----------



## Bladrak (3 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Personne n'a vu le hachoir à nioub' des modérateurs? Mackie l'avait laissé dans la salle de détente des Verts, et depuis, plus rien, disparu.
> 
> C'est un hachoir normal quoi. Il y a un autocollant Hello Kitty dessus pour info.
> 
> Voilà. Merci à celui ou celle qui le retrouve.



Je crois qu'Amok l'a embarqué... Il a pas pu résister :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est lui qui a commencé


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2009)

Bladrak a dit:


> Je crois qu'Amok l'a embarqué... Il a pas pu résister :rateau:



Purée il perd vraiment la boule lui.  Il a le sien de hachoir à viande: chromé, automatique et tout. 

Mais il oublie, tu vois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Du rififi à l'église...



Mouahahahahahahaha.
Qu'ils sont cons 



Mon vieux fond de bouffeur de clergés est satisfait pour la journée


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est lui qui a commencé


Quel était le nom du sketch de Devos, déjà ?!... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mon vieux fond de bouffeur de clergés est satisfait pour la journée


C'est bien pour ça que je l'ai posté...
Je savais en satisfaire certains... et moi au premier chef !...


----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des poussin hachés vivants! Voilà une journée qui commence bien!:love:
> Merci jugnin!
> Personne n'a de lien pour la même chose avec des petits veaux? :love:







gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est lui qui a commencé



Et après, on s'étonne que les cyclistes prennent les sens interdits  


@WebO : t'as pas mis ta combi c'matin ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Du rififi à l'église...



Et tendre l'autre joue, z'ont oublié ça ? Ralalala, tout fout le camp ! 

Mais que fait Bibladoudou ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Du rififi à l'église...



Aimez-vous les uns les autres, qu'il disait...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Aimez-vous les uns les autres, qu'il disait...



Ouais, un peu comme ça

[YOUTUBE]bl_2lDdLesU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

y en a un qui commence bien l'année   


Luc Chatel commence mal son année scolaire. Le ministre de l'Éducation nationale a fait distribuer aux journalistes lundi un dossier de presse consacré à la rentrée scolaire truffé de fautes d'orthographe. Tout y passe : accords oubliés, conjugaison piétinée, erreurs de syntaxe... Morceaux choisis : 


http://fr.news.yahoo.com/73/2009090...our-luc-chatel-0e31ec3.html#ynw-article-part2
- "La rèforme de l'enseignement primaire, qui est entré en application à la rentrée 2008, s'appuie sur des horaires et des Les programmes, redéfinis par arrêtés du 9 juin 2008 qui s'articulent avec les sept grandes compétences du socle commun."
- "En 2009 se sont 214.289 élèves qui ont suivi... "
- "Ces formations concerneront prioritairement les enseignants qui exercent pour la première fois en école maternelles ."
La rue de Grenelle, bien embarrassée par cette mauvaise publicité, a rapidement apporté "quelques petites corrections au dossier". Le correcteur automatique d'orthographe a été activé et le document est désormais disponible sur le site internet du ministère de l'Éducation nationale... sans faute.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> y en a un qui commence bien l'année
> 
> 
> Luc Chatel commence mal son année scolaire. Le ministre de l'Éducation nationale a fait distribuer aux journalistes lundi un dossier de presse consacré à la rentrée scolaire truffé de fautes d'orthographe. Tout y passe : accords oubliés, conjugaison piétinée, erreurs de syntaxe... Morceaux choisis :
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> Mackie au ministère de l'éducation...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2009)

Sans compter que le pain au chocolat, question orthographe, il en connaît un sacré rayon&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sans compter que le pain au chocolat, question orthographe, il en connaît un sacré rayon



y a une différence entre faire des fautes d'ortho et ne pas mettre de ponctuation

nuance


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> y a une différence entre faire des fautes d'ortho et ne pas mettre de ponctuation
> 
> nuance


Ah ?!...





painauchocolat a dit:


> de ca





painauchocolat a dit:


> garantie directement chez mediamarkt ou est ce qu'on peut acceder aux centres agrees apple egalement ?





painauchocolat a dit:


> puis je desactiver le systeme de detection de mouvement qui etait cense proteger le DD ?


Et les accents, aussi ?!... 
Et les majuscules ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> y a une différence entre faire des fautes d'ortho et ne pas mettre de ponctuation
> 
> nuance



Ça revient quand même un peu à se foutre de son interlocuteur, qui plus est lorsqu'on en est parfaitement conscient.


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mackie au ministère de l'éducation...




...as english teacher    :love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ...as english teacher    :love:


Prrrfff...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2009)

"Ne divorcez pas, partez en vacances!"


----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> y a une différence entre faire des fautes d'ortho et ne pas mettre de ponctuation
> 
> nuance





WebOliver a dit:


> Ça revient quand même un peu à se foutre de son interlocuteur, qui plus est lorsqu'on en est parfaitement conscient.



ouaip.
y a une différence entre painauchocolat et tartedanslagueule &#8230;
des p'tites subtilités, comme ça &#8230; 




iDuck a dit:


> "Ne divorcez pas, partez en vacances!"



T'as essayé ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Pffffffff quand tu pars en voyage ce n'est certainement pas pour avoir une emmerdeuse qui t'a prit la tronche toute l'année, autant en changer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204449 a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffff quand tu pars en voyage ce n'est certainement pas pour avoir une emmerdeuse qui t'a prit la tronche toute l'année, autant en changer



Tu oublies qu'en plus il faut se fader en plus un conseiller conjugal... Remarque: Si c'est une *conseillère* du genre bonnasse...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si c'est une *conseillère* du genre bonnasse...



C'est plus cher si on en veut deux ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si c'est une *conseillère* du genre bonnasse...


Du genre a qui on a envie de dire "Bonjour Madame"? 

 :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Du genre a qui on a envie de dire "Bonjour Madame"?
> 
> :love:



:love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Un peu de lecture...
(c'est important !)...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un peu de lecture...
> (c'est important !)...



Parce que cela ne l'était pas déjà ?   

C'est juste que cette fois-ci c'est officiel et il n'y aura plus quelques emmerdeurs qui enrayaient le système


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204916 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que cela ne l'était pas déjà ?


Ben voui...
Sauf que ça n'a pas l'air d'émouvoir grand monde, depuis le temps... 



			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204916 a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que cette fois-ci c'est officiel et il n'y aura plus quelques emmerdeurs qui enrayaient le système


Ouais...
Le retour des "hélicoptères himalayens" ?!...


----------



## kisbizz (3 Septembre 2009)

tu veux un boulot ? t'as que a jouer


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu veux un boulot ? t'as que a jouer


"t'as que a jouer"... 




... oui...







... voilà....


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2009)

défense de rire, et défense de contredire, et défense d'objecter, et défense de poser des questions qui fachent.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Oui il faut respecter les burnes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu veux un boulot ? t'as que a jouer



Pays de merde! Toujours une longueur d'avance sur la France...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

OUais  cool... heuuu... je reviens 2 minutes au sujet de départ, hein ? tu permet ? 

ici​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> OUais  cool... heuuu... je reviens 2 minutes au sujet de départ, hein ? tu permet ?
> 
> ici​



Pays de merde! Mais là, ça commence à m'amuser... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pays de merde! Mais là, ça commence à m'amuser... :love:


Moi ce que j'aime c'est : *"Ce papier est une élucubration mais les informations citées sont vraies et issues pour l'essentiel de la directive générale du Ministère du Travail envoyée aux entreprises le 3 juillet dernier."*

ça vas chier possiblement gras


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben voui...
> Sauf que ça n'a pas l'air d'émouvoir grand monde, depuis le temps...
> 
> Ouais...
> Le retour des "hélicoptères himalayens" ?!...



Non. Plus besoin d'hélicos himalayens. L'affaire aura été enterrée avant.


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pays de merde! Mais là, ça commence à m'amuser... :love:



Cool, c'est aujourd'hui que j'inaugure mon t-shirt "H1N1 World Tour", on va voir comment ces veaux réagissent, entre les usagers du RER et les abrutis psychotiques du boulot


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu...



Bof  Si c'est Palin, c'est l'autre, de toute façon


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Moi qui pensais échapper à cette merde d'actualité pourrie du slip de ces trous du cul de médias qu'on s'en tape le coquillard comme en l'an 40 de cette putain de chiasse de grippe A


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2009)

la grippe A c'est un concept de peur qui va faire gagné beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de sous a quelque uns


----------



## boodou (4 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu...





c'est vrai que ça fout un coup au moral


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5205455 a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais échapper à cette merde d'actualité pourrie du slip de ces trous du cul de médias qu'on s'en tape le coquillard comme en l'an 40 de cette putain de chiasse de grippe A



Putain, ce que t'es vulgaire !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Et encore je me suis contenu pour ne pas sombrer dans l'insulte


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu...



Moi qui croyait en elle


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> c'est vrai que ça fout un coup au moral &#8230;





Bassman a dit:


> Moi qui croyait en elle



Mais ne vous rabattez pas non plus sur les italiennes...
Enfin pas toutes, hein !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais ne vous rabattez pas non plus sur les italiennes...
> Enfin pas toutes, hein !...



Si les mafieux ne portent plus la culotte alors pauvre monde


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

'tain !...
Faut que je déménage !...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

*Une panthère rôde près de la frontière française*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Qui n'a pas reçu sa commande SL à cause d'un facteur couard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5205692 a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'a pas reçu sa commande SL à cause d'un facteur couard



Ne pas recevoir son félin à cause d'un félin qui rôde, ce serait vraiment le comble.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Il est peut-être à la recherche de son petit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

Une boulangerie connue pour... ses films pornos


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

> «Notre avocat a hurlé de rire, avant de dire qu'on ne pouvait rien faire»



A-t-il visionner le film, et ainsi fait son taff jusqu'au bout, afin de s'assurer qu'il n'y avait effectivement aucun recours possible ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une boulangerie connue pour... ses films pornos



Il y a quelques années, j'avais vu un film : "Les miches de la boulangère", dont le synopsis laisse pantois...



> Une boulangère aux miches impressionnantes, délaissée par son mari, se consume de plaisir en regardant les mâles qui pourraient bien lui réchauffer son baba...



Par contre je ne sais pas s'il avait été tourné au même endroit


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Envoie leur ton DVD et ils te le diront


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5205900 a dit:
			
		

> A-t-il visionner le film, et ainsi fait son taff jusqu'au bout, afin de s'assurer qu'il n'y avait effectivement aucun recours possible ?



On fait son boulot consciencieusement ou pas du tout.     

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il y a quelques années, j'avais vu un film : "Les miches de la boulangère", dont le synopsis laisse pantois...



Le boulanger était peut-être mou de la baguette.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> mou de la baguette.



Tu insinue qu'il l'a trempait


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2009)

Manifestations de Hans au Xinjiang ... en reponse a des attaques a la seringue  ...

V'la le boxon encore la bas ... loin, loin, loin ... l'Histoire a pourtant demontree a maintes reprises que des peuples d'ethnies differentes ne savent pas cohabiter ... c'est triste a admettre, mais cela en est encore une preuve dans le sens de la betise.


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> l'Histoire a pourtant demontree a maintes reprises que des peuples d'ethnies differentes ne savent pas cohabiter ... c'est triste a admettre, mais cela en est encore une preuve dans le sens de la betise.



Si ils savent cohabiter. Mais pas lorsqu'il y en a un qui s'érige en supérieur (aidé éventuellement par l'occident sinon c'est pas drôle) et que le second n'a plus qu'un droit : fermer sa gueule.


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2009)

> Si ils savent cohabiter. Mais pas lorsqu'il y en a un qui s'érige en supérieur (aidé éventuellement par l'occident sinon c'est pas drôle) et que le second n'a plus qu'un droit : fermer sa gueule.



Tu as nombres d'exemples en Europe Centrale qui n'ont rien a voir avec de l'ingerence mais tout simplement une inaptitude a se supporter pour diverses raisons. 

La situation chinoise est particuliere, bien sur, mais cela d'une mutuelle incomprehension et a cause des precedents de l'Histoire qui lie ces deux peuples. Les tensions sont toujours tres vives, et ca n'a rien a voir avec l'Occident.

Enfin, il y aura toujours des jaloux. des envieux, surtout apres 50 ans de comunisme severe. Maintenant chacun veut un acces au pouvoir, a la richesse, meme si cela implique de marcher sur son voisin. Et si ce voisin a une couleur de peau differente, ou si ca religion ou si ca culture n'est pas dominante, alors c'est d'autant moins embetant de le pietiner.


----------



## Tam69 (5 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Tu as nombres d'exemples en Europe Centrale qui n'ont rien a voir avec de l'ingerence mais tout simplement une inaptitude a se supporter pour diverses raisons.
> 
> La situation chinoise est particuliere, bien sur, mais cela d'une mutuelle incomprehension et a cause des precedents de l'Histoire qui lie ces deux peuples. Les tensions sont toujours tres vives, et ca n'a rien a voir avec l'Occident.
> 
> Enfin, il y aura toujours des jaloux. des envieux, surtout apres 50 ans de comunisme severe. Maintenant chacun veut un acces au pouvoir, a la richesse, meme si cela implique de marcher sur son voisin. Et si ce voisin a une couleur de peau differente, ou si ca religion ou si ca culture n'est pas dominante, alors c'est d'autant moins embetant de le pietiner.



En ce qui concerne la Chine, il me semble que l'ingérence occidentale a bien été influente avec la présence des Anglais là-bas durant une assez longue période... Ils ont largement eu le temps de déteindre sur les "populations locales", non ?

Et pour ce qui est de l'Europe centrale, nous n'en sommes pas si éloignés que cela ... Pour les autres pays de la région, il me semble aussi que l'ex URSS, à vouloir à tout prix regrouper des ethnies sur une seule zone, n'a probablement pas arrangé la situation également ...


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la Chine, il me semble que l'ingérence occidentale a bien été influente avec la présence des Anglais là-bas durant une assez longue période... Ils ont largement eu le temps de déteindre sur les "populations locales", non ?



Pas vraiment, on parle quand meme d'une region tres a l'Ouest, il n'y a pas vraiment eu d'occupation etrangere comme ce fut le cas a Shanghai ou Hong Kong ... Le Xinjiang a ete entre les mains de nombreux rois locaux, souverains provinciaux entre la Chine et l'Asie Centrale avant que la Chine ne soit unie par les communistes comme ca n'avait jamais ete le cas avant. 

Mao a scelle le destin de cette region en l'annexant definitivement au reste de la Chine continentale. La population Han n'a pas attendu l'Occident pour donner aux Ouighours une reputation de voleurs et de faineants ... des musulmans quoi ... La difference culturelle et linguistique est tout simplement trop grande pour etre depassee ...

Depuis quelques annees, un programme "Go West" vise a inciter les gens a partir pour cette contree lointaine. Le gouvernement a ainsi aide financierement beaucoup de Hans, l'Ethnie dominante, que ce soit en faciitant un credit bancaire ou en offrant une voiture pour l'achat d'une maison ... Vue depuis les yeux des Uighurs, il s'agit d'une veritable diaspora qui vise a les depasser en nombre et prendre le controle de toute les richesses locales.

Malheureusement les Uighurs ne sont pas tres bien organises pour offrir un contre pouvoir au sein de la Chine. Le probleme de la question Uighur n'est pas aussi connu ni populaire que la question Tibetaine, ce qui ne les aide pas beaucoup hors des frontieres.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------

Toujours en Asie, *Kim* poursuit sa course au nucleaire pour esperer au moins appuyer sur le bouton rouge avant de mourir. Cela doit etre la seule chose qui le fasse encore bander ... 

Pour ceux un minimum curieux sur la Coree du Nord, il y a une *extension* Google Earth tres bien faite qui donne une vision des differentes installations nuclaires, electriques, militaires, camps de redressement/concentration etc etc ... tout bonnement flippant. Le hic, c'est qu'on peut bien nous raconter n'importe quoi et qu'une fabrique de sucette peut etres bien etre montree comme une usine militaire. La propagande est universelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Pas vraiment, on parle quand meme d'une region tres a l'Ouest, il n'y a pas vraiment eu d'occupation etrangere comme ce fut le cas a Shanghai ou Hong Kong ... Le Xinjiang a ete entre les mains de nombreux rois locaux, souverains provinciaux entre la Chine et l'Asie Centrale avant que la Chine ne soit unie par les communistes comme ca n'avait jamais ete le cas avant.
> 
> Mao a scelle le destin de cette region en l'annexant definitivement au reste de la Chine continentale. La population Han n'a pas attendu l'Occident pour donner aux Ouighours une reputation de voleurs et de faineants ... des musulmans quoi ... La difference culturelle et linguistique est tout simplement trop grande pour etre depassee ...
> 
> ...



Oui, ben c'est comme d'hab, quoi, les tensions inter-ethniques sont souvent (pas toujours) bien réelles, mais si on ne trouve pas des gens qui les instrumentalisent au profits d'intérêts divers, mais généralement assez étranger aux ethnies en conflit, les dits conflits ne vont pas loin ! Malheureusement, il se trouve quasiment toujours des gens qui ont intérêt à ce que ces conflits dégénèrent, transformant le conflit inter-ethnique en "fausse barbe" masquant un vrai conflit d'intérêts (économique ou de pouvoir) aux yeux de l'opinion publique !


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, ben c'est comme d'hab, quoi, les tensions inter-ethniques sont souvent (pas toujours) bien réelles,



Ben la si quand meme ... depuis un bon bout de temps.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais si on ne trouve pas des gens qui les instrumentalisent au profits d'intérêts divers, mais généralement assez étranger aux ethnies en conflit



Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais je ne vois pas de qui tu parles ... qui sont ces personnes etrangeres au conflit et qui l'instrumentalisent ? L'interet Han est tout de meme a la paix, au calme ... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Malheureusement, il se trouve quasiment toujours des gens qui ont intérêt à ce que ces conflits dégénèrent, transformant le conflit inter-ethnique en "fausse barbe" masquant un vrai conflit d'intérêts (économique ou de pouvoir) aux yeux de l'opinion publique !



Bien entendu, rien de nouveau sous le soleil ... petrole, argent, consolidation des frontieres etc etc ... rien n'a ete invente ici. Les chinois n'y voient que du feu quand on leur explique qu'une grosse part de leurs impots y a ete envoyee pour developper la region et sortir ces pauvres gens de la misere et d el'ignorance. Ca en est gerbant parfois ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais je ne vois pas de qui tu parles ... qui sont ces personnes etrangeres au conflit et qui l'instrumentalisent ? L'interet Han est tout de meme a la paix, au calme ...



L'intérêt du gouvernement chinois, lui, c'est de favoriser la domination de l'ethnie qui lui est le plus favorable au détriment de celle qui est potentiellement la plus susceptible de le contester, et le gouvernement chinois n'étant ni Han, ni Ouighour, il est bien ici l'étranger au conflit qui instrumentalise, à mon humble avis !


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le gouvernement chinois n'étant ni Han, ni Ouighour, il est bien ici l'étranger au conflit qui instrumentalise, à mon humble avis !



En tant que representant d'un pays pluri-ethnique, le gouvernement ne represente pas a proprement parle une ethnie specifique, bien entendu. Seulement derriere cette verite tres superficielle, ce meme gouvernement est compose a majorite de Han et gouverne un pays compose a plus de 90% de Hans ... 

Les Ouighours sont une des ethnies dont les composantes culturelles sont parmi les plus differentes, comparees avec celles des Hans et les nombreuses autres minorites ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ce meme gouvernement est compose a majorite de Han



Mais pas du tout, l'ethnie à laquelle appartiennent les dirigeants chinois, c'est le "marxisme léninisme maoisme gérontocracisme aggravé", et, lorsqu'il y a un certain temps, des foules de Hans (ça prend un "s" au pluriel, Han ?) se sont permis de le contester (du côté de la place Tien an men), il n'a pas hésité un instant sur les mesures à prendre.

les Han opprimés par ce gouvernement sont bien plus nombreux que les Ouighours ou que les tibétains !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2009)

Bah tout ça c'est niakoués et compagnie de toutes façons.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

"Secret Story"/Jean-Pierre Pernaut : "J'ai été choqué, comme la direction de TF1"

*MOUHAHAHA !!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> "Secret Story"/Jean-Pierre Pernaut : "J'ai été choqué, comme la direction de TF1"
> 
> *MOUHAHAHA !!!*



Je comprend pas ce qui te fait tant rire, là


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, l'ethnie à laquelle appartiennent les dirigeants chinois, c'est le "*marxisme léninisme* maoisme gérontocracisme aggravé",



Alors là, certainement pas...  On est bien loin du marxisme-léninisme en Chine, et le PCC ne se revendique lui-même plus comme cela depuis la mort de Mao.

Il n'y a plus aucun vrai communisme en Chine... Il y a bien longtemps que l'on est passé au Capitalisme d'Etat...


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, l'ethnie à laquelle appartiennent les dirigeants chinois, c'est le "marxisme léninisme maoisme gérontocracisme aggravé", et, lorsqu'il y a un certain temps, des foules de Hans (ça prend un "s" au pluriel, Han ?) se sont permis de le contester (du côté de la place Tien an men), il n'a pas hésité un instant sur les mesures à prendre.
> 
> les Han opprimés par ce gouvernement sont bien plus nombreux que les Ouighours ou que les tibétains !



Mais on parle de quoi la ? De Tian An Men ? Non ... c'est une toute autre histoire qui n'a rien a voir avec l'article dont j'ai donne le lien plus haut ...

Une ethnie ca reste une ethnie ... une orientation politique n'est pas une ethnie ... Je vois bien ce que tu essaies de dire mais ca ne fait pas du tout partie du debat.

Tu ne peux pas disocier l'ethnie, la religion (au cas ou), les orientations politiques du gouvernement et le lien que cela represente avec ses actions. Pour Tian An Men, il etait question de survie pour ces messieurs, leur geste etait en parfaite coherence avec ce quils reprensentent et le fait d'etre d'une ethnie similaire n'a jamais du etre pris en compte pour resoudre la crise en question.

Bon on s'enfonce ... si tu veux continuer, ouvre un fil, mais perso je ne pense pas que cela soit necessaire. Encore une discussion tres difficile a suivre sur un forum ...  ...



> Bah tout ça c'est niakoués et compagnie de toutes façons.



Amen.


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2009)

Mais laisse-donc notre puits de science (insondable) macgénational s'exprimer !...
Écoute et apprend !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

Ils sont encore communiste en chine ?


----------



## Chang (5 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors là, certainement pas...  On est bien loin du marxisme-léninisme en Chine, et le PCC ne se revendique lui-même plus comme cela depuis la mort de Mao.
> 
> Il n'y a plus aucun vrai communisme en Chine... Il y a bien longtemps que l'on est passé au Capitalisme d'Etat...



Attention, v'la la cavalerie ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je comprend pas ce qui te fait tant rire, là



C'est corrigé. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2009)

T'as du mal avec tes liens, toi, depuis quelque temps...
Nan ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

bah la règle est simple, si tu veux une part du gateau du marché chinois, faut partager sinon même pas tu as les autorisations et quand tu vas dans les magasins t'inquiètes pas qu'ils connaissent les dollars et l'euro mieux que leur Yuens et connaissent les nombres aussi bien anglais, français et allemand qu'en chinois.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> C'est corrigé. :rateau:



Trop tard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as du mal avec tes liens, toi, depuis quelque temps...
> Nan ?!...



C'est pas moi. C'est mon Mac.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

Moi qui pensais que le mac était cet objet magique que même le neuneu pouvait utilisé, en fait non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5207042 a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais que le mac était cet objet magique que même le neuneu pouvait utilisé, en fait non



C'est surtout l'objet magique sur lequel tu peux rejeter toutes tes erreurs de manipulation car il ne viendra jamais dire le contraire.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Attention, v'la la cavalerie ...



J'me doutais bien que t'allais avoir du mal à accepter ce que j'ai écrit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il n'y a plus aucun vrai communisme en Chine... Il y a bien longtemps que l'on est passé au Capitalisme d'Etat...



Ah ? Parce que tu es assez naïf pour penser qu'il y a eu un jour une différence entre communisme" et "capitalisme d'état" ?

En fait, les seuls pays ou le communisme n'a pas été du capitalisme d'état, ce sont ceux où les communistes n'ont pas pris le pouvoir ! 



iDuck a dit:


> C'est corrigé. :rateau:



Pas vraiment, j'ai toujours ce message !


----------



## yret (5 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5206926 a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont encore communiste en chine ?



c'est bien plus subtile que cela finalement ...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Parce que tu es assez naïf pour penser qu'il y a eu un jour une différence entre communisme" et "capitalisme d'état" ?



Dans le _Capital_, oui. 

:love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas vraiment, j'ai toujours ce message !



 tu ne cliquerais pas sur la citation dans ton propre _post_ par hasard ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> tu ne cliquerais pas sur la citation dans ton propre _post_ par hasard ?



C'est pas un forum technique, ici!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais le forum technique pour ce genre de problème n'est pas ici mais là


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2009)

Bon stop aux Chinoiseries .... on revient aux vraies choses qui nous préoccupent nous les Français,  notre Minimo National
Et on dit merci aux Belges


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Bon stop aux Chinoiseries .... on revient aux vraies choses qui nous préoccupent nous les Français,  notre Minimo National
> Et on dit merci aux Belges



Il(s) aurai(en)t tort de se géner puisqu'un tel reportage ne passera jamais en France, et Madame Michu regarde la télé, pas YouTube.
En attendant j'en connais une qui a intérêt à être déléguée syndicale, sinon elle va faire partie de la prochaine charette.
Quant à la bière belge, elle va se trouver surtaxée à la frontière si ça continue .


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

On a jamais eu de président, on a un publicitaire et ce depuis longtemps. Le seul compteur qui a du crédit à l'Élysée c'est la côte de popularité


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

bon si on pouvais parler de trucs intéressant comme définis par la WorldCompany et la JPTK-group&#8482; et pas de bougnouls et autres bols de riz ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2009)

Menaces de mort : 11 chances au grattage mais aucune au tirage...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

moi je voulais envoyer des trucs soviétiques achetables sur eBay, comme des torpilles, des roquettes, mines et autres balistique intercontinentale... mais ça passe pas par collissimo, et UPS sont bons à livrer que des Pizzas


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2009)

Et dire qu'ils veulent privatiser La poste


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

Franchement, comment pouvaient-ils s'attendre à autre chose ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Ca fait parti de la feuille de route pour instaurer la démocratie


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5208880 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait parti de la feuille de route pour instaurer la démocratie



paraît que c'est encore plus simple avec le vote électronique


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Héhé©...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

> ... un groupe *mafieux* formé de militaires russes, *acceptant des contrats douteux*...



Depuis quand des mafieux acceptent des contrats douteux ? Franchement si les mafias ne sont plus dignes de confiance alors pauvre monde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Franchement, comment pouvaient-ils s'attendre à autre chose ?



Les conditions d'organisation du vote étaient déjà très particulières.

Et un afghan a expliqué à la télé qu'on lui avait coupé le nez parce qu'il était allé voter et que donc désormais il n'irait plus voter.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Attention "amis" motards !...
M'sieur Bassemane ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Il s'en fout bassou il a son garage privé


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et un afghan a expliqué à la télé qu'on lui avait coupé le nez parce qu'il était allé voter et que donc désormais il n'irait plus voter.



Encore un truc pour entretenir le buzz sur Micheal Jacson...


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Attention "amis" motards !...
> M'sieur Bassemane ?!...



Tant mieux ! Nous font chier avec leur bécanes, z'ont qu'à louer des vélib'


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5208960 a dit:
			
		

> Il s'en fout bassou il a son garage privé



C'est joli. Et dans sa maison, c'est décoré pareil ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Attention "amis" motards !...
> M'sieur Bassemane ?!...



Mouais, pendant ce temps,  à Paris y'a de moins en moins de parking 2 roues malgré l'explosion de ceux-ci


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Mais quelle mauvaise foi    

Et ça alors, si ce n'est pas un parking 2 roues...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Attention "amis" motards !...
> M'sieur Bassemane ?!...



680 places de deux roues dans Neuilly.
Pour combien de deux-roues qui ont besoin de s'y garer par jour ?
C'est ridicule.
Ok pour se garer dans les emplacements réservés, mais encore faut-il qu'il y en ait suffisamment


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mouais, pendant ce temps,  à Paris y'a de moins en moins de parking 2 roues malgré l'explosion de ceux-ci



et pourtant toi tu fais un effort d'encombrement   si tout le monde acceptait d'en avoir une plus petite pour faire de la place aux autres


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mouais, pendant ce temps,  à Paris y'a de moins en moins de parking 2 roues malgré l'explosion de ceux-ci


Y'a des 2 roues qui explosent à Paris?
Après les iPhones qui pètent a la gueule c'est les c'est les bécannes qui t'éclatent les couilles?

C'est la Sapetoku 750?


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Zapetoku 1000 maintenant JP, Zapetoku 1000


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

Remaniement ministériel en vue ?


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

le roquet n'en est plus au ridicule près


----------



## Chang (7 Septembre 2009)

American Apparel ... travailleurs en situation irreguliere ...

Je ne sais quoi penser ...  ... Partage entre le sentiment d'avoir ete pris pour un con et celui de la precaution avant plus d'infos ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> precaution avant plus d'infos ...



Depuis quand on prend des précautions et on recoupe les informations avant de donner une nouvelle ? Le but c'est d'être le premier et si possible faire du sensationnel. Le reste on s'en tape


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

Oh, une nouvelle taxe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh, une nouvelle taxe !



Bon, ça va, celle là je ne la paierais pas, je n'ai pas d'antenne de téléphonie mobile


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Wai vu ce que ça rapporte aux opérateurs le mobile, l'état aimerais bien prendre une petite part de l'énorme gâteau


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2009)

Avec Fesse bouc, tu l'as dans le cul


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Sont trop des naïfs ces américains


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5210085 a dit:
			
		

> Wai vu ce que ça rapporte aux opérateurs le mobile, l'état aimerais bien prendre une petite part de l'énorme gâteau



Et les opérateurs de téléphonie mobile se rattraperont en baisant leurs clients.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et les opérateurs de téléphonie mobile se rattraperont en baisant leurs clients.



En les baisant encore plus que d'habitude, déjà que  c'est assez énorme à l'heure actuelle


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

Le H1N1 permet de faire plein de truc...

D'ailleurs, on peut dire que ce gouvernement a de l'humour: tenter de faire cela par ordonnance.. ...c'est idoine !


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2009)

Prochainement dans les salles


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Prochainement dans les salles



Ca sent encore la grosse bouse comme l'était REC


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Prochainement dans les salles


 
Après le Cercle - la Horde !
Et je ne parle pas de la floppée de films truffés de "là maintenant"...

benjamin a vendu les droits de son forum à Hollywood et il est parti se la dorer aux Bahamas avec l'argent, le salaud !


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)

*Film français. **Genre : Epouvante-horreur*


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> *Film français. **Genre : Epouvante-horreur*



C'est bête. Voilà qui va encore colporter toutes sortes d'affreuses rumeurs au sujet de la Horde.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> *Film français. **Genre : Epouvante-horreur*



Ils peuvent rajouté "style : tout pourri"   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> C'est bête. Voilà qui va encore colporter toutes sortes d'affreuses rumeurs au sujet de la Horde.



Bah c'est le cas, t'as vu les gueules un peu ? (un vieux tout frippé se baladant avec une poche, un troll fan d'hello kitty et j'en passe)


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Après le Cercle - la Horde !
> Et je ne parle pas de la floppée de films truffés de "là maintenant"...
> 
> benjamin a vendu les droits de son forum à Hollywood et il est parti se la dorer aux Bahamas avec l'argent, le salaud !



Affreux. J'ai aperçu des affiches du dernier Biblarelou: «Le Bon Goût avec une chaussure noire».


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est bête. Voilà qui va encore colporter toutes sortes d'affreuses rumeurs au sujet de la Horde.


Et passer (encore) (plus) pour des branques....  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Affreux. J'ai aperçu des affiches du dernier Biblarelou: «Le Bon Goût avec une chaussure noire».


Kilécon !...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> *Film français. *Genre :* Epouvante-horreur*



Nous ne sommes pas loin du pléonasme  
Autrement, joli résumé : les flics tombent sur des zombies, ça fait tout de même plus classe que les flics tombent sur des racailles  Comme quoi, tout est dans la formulation


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2009)

*Israël confirme la construction de logements dans les colonies de Cisjordanie...*


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

en "version" photo


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> en "version" photo


Les habits diffèrent, mais les attitudes des intégristes de tous poil se ressemblent sur les photos, quelle que soit la religion...


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

ouais, enfin les raeliens sont quand même plus sympas, a priori


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

Mais un peu moche, tout d'même !... 
Pas avec des "blondes" comme ça que j'vais devenir "raelien" !...


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais un peu moche, tout d'même !...
> Pas avec des "blondes" comme ça que j'vais devenir "raelien" !...


Tu as tord, il parait.

On ne sentirait les dents à aucun moment selon les spécialistes.


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu as tord, il parait.
> 
> On ne sentirait les dents à aucun moment selon les spécialistes.


Pouââââââârrrrkk !!... :sick:




Tweets...


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2009)

ouais enfin question colonie, justement, il y a moyen que ce ne soit pas super productif


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2009)

Adoubement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Prochainement dans les salles



Ça a l'air trop trop trop bien!!! :love: :love: :love:

Et puis ça me changera des zombies nazis ... :style:



jugnin a dit:


> C'est bête. Voilà qui va encore colporter toutes sortes d'affreuses rumeurs au sujet de la Horde.



Rien à foutre! J'adore les petites péloches gore qui font chier JPTK, de toute façon


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

En une bonne nouvelle pour l'économie pétrolière française


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et puis ça me changera des zombies nazis ... :style:


Mais y'aura-t-y d'la blonde ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais y'aura-t-y d'la blonde ?!...



Un film de zomblards sans blonde qui nichonne, c'est carrément pas envisageable...
Connaissant Dahan pour ses participations éclairées à l'excellent Mad Movies©, (revue de référence des petites péloches sympas qui font chier JPTK), il ne peut pas commettre une telle faute de goût... :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2009)

Une invention pour empêcher toute honte aux toilettes 


Des journalistes de la BBC découvrent un rat de 82 cm


----------



## Chang (8 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Des journalistes de la BBC découvrent un rat de 82 cm



Decidement ...





Bon appetit ...  ... (clic image)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2009)

Le poisson au crâne transparent dit macropinna microstoma.




​


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2009)

On ne pourra pas dire de lui qu'il n'a rien dans la tête.     :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le poisson au crâne transparent dit macropinna microstoma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Decidement ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec ça on fait de l'excellente cuisine


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Prochainement dans les salles



Oh punaise. Yannick Dahan... :afraid::sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Rien ne vaut Uwe Boll


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

*ORDRE DE MOBILISATION GENERALE*
*Suites de la mobilisation générale : mesures concernant le législatif et l'exécutif*
Excellent comme d'hab...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2009)

Le cochon de Mexico.

[YOUTUBE]pv8nUT9Yk2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2009)

Mouaaarrfff !...  :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> American Apparel ... travailleurs en situation irreguliere ...
> 
> Je ne sais quoi penser ...  ... Partage entre le sentiment d'avoir ete pris pour un con et celui de la precaution avant plus d'infos ...



C'est le dernier épisode de la guerre qui se mène depuis 2 ans au moins entre le patron d'AA et le gouverneur de la Californie, pour la régularisation des travailleurs étrangers sans papiers.
Visiblement, Le Monde n'est pas au courant ni des épisodes précédents, ni du contexte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Visiblement, Le Monde n'est pas au courant ni des épisodes précédents, ni du contexte.



Pourtant, une lecture attentive de l'article permettait bien de le subodorer, ce contexte, la première idée qui venait à l'esprit, c'était "travail au noir", mais en lisant, on voyait bien qu'il s'agissait de tout autre chose, il employait régulièrement des gens en situation irrégulière, mais rien ne permet de penser qu'il les "exploitait", au contraire, ils semblaient bien bénéficier d'un traitement équivalent à celui des travailleurs en situation régulière !

En parlant d'immigré, que fait le service d'immigration vis à vis de l'état de Californie, qui emploie un immigré autrichien en situation irrégulière au poste de gouverneur ?


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2009)

Situation equivalente, certes, mais il y a des droits que tu n'as pas en condition irreguliere, et des taxes que le patron ne paie pas ...

Je ne veux pas faire de raccourci, il me semble que je ne suis pas au fait des choses pour juger de la situation.

Sinon, je reviens un peu sur ce poisson transparent ... il n'y a que moi qui trouve que la video fait tres imags de synthese ???? surtout les yeux ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Situation equivalente, certes, mais il y a des droits que tu n'as pas en condition irreguliere, et des taxes que le patron ne paie pas ...



Ça se passe en Californie, là, pas en France, il paie exactement la même chose, que la situation de son salarié soit régulière ou non !


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2009)

Cool, l'éolienne qui produit de l'électricité ET de l'eau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Cool, l'éolienne qui produit de l'électricité ET de l'eau.




Bon, en fait, elle utilise l'électricité produite pour condenser l'humidité de l'air en eau potable.

Le seul obstacle que je vois à son utilisation, c'est que dans les pays qui ont le plus besoin d'eau, ben, il n'y a pas, ou peu s'en faut, d'humidité dans l'air 

Bon, on pourra toujours l'utiliser dans les zones humides qui manquent d'eau potable (zones où le choléra est endémique), mais là, la désinfection périodique du matériel rendue nécessaire par la pollution microbienne ambiante de ces zones risque, vu son coût, de mettre le système hors de portée des populations concernées !

restent quelques zones insulaires dépourvues de réseau hydrographique qui pourraient être rendues habitables par ce système !


----------



## Fìx (10 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [...]



Waaaahh!!!  J'ai l'impression de lire la suite de l'article! :rateau:


----------



## Chang (10 Septembre 2009)

Mais tu sauras, par la force de lectures repetees des posts de P77, quil est l'article, qu'il est science ... Quand la science butte, elle appelle P77 pour connaitre la direction a prendre ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, on pourra toujours l'utiliser dans les zones humides qui manquent d'eau potable (zones où le choléra est endémique), mais là, la désinfection périodique du matériel rendue nécessaire par la pollution microbienne ambiante de ces zones risque, vu son coût, de mettre le système hors de portée des populations concernées !



C'est sans compter le système frigorifique, la hauteur de l'éolienne, les filtres et donc l'introduction de la quantité de javel minimale indispensable pour que l'eau ne soit pas contaminée.

D'autres systèmes efficaces et moins sophistiqués existent déjà. L'eau peut-être bouillie/javellisée après récupération.


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2009)

Grippe A - sortons les chéquiers


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

"ce vaccin, qui commence à être testé en Espagne, devrait être mis sur le marché mondial avant la fin des essais cliniques" 


:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## silvio (10 Septembre 2009)

Sinon, il y a aussi une actualité ... hum .. amusante :rose:
http://www.libeorleans.fr/libe/2009...obiliste-franchit-la-barre-des-6-grammes.html


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Sinon, il y a aussi une actualité ... hum .. amusante :rose:
> http://www.libeorleans.fr/libe/2009...obiliste-franchit-la-barre-des-6-grammes.html



Le record de Sergei Bubka vient de tomber donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

C'est vraiment un athlète, moi pour 4,43 g j'ai eu coma, vomissement dans les bronches et diagnostique (erronné) de fauteuil roulant...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est vraiment un athlète, moi pour 4,43 g j'ai eu coma, vomissement dans les bronches et diagnostique (erronné) de fauteuil roulant...



Et toi une andouille ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Oui, j'ai encore mis 5 ans après ça pour arrêter mes conneries.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est vraiment un athlète, moi pour 4,43 g j'ai eu coma, vomissement dans les bronches et diagnostique (erronné) de fauteuil roulant...



Ah tiens, Mackie pour la même quantité il a eu vomissements, vomissements, vomissements, vomissements et vomissements.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

mackie est entrainé mais il reste un amateur malgré tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah tiens, Mackie pour la même quantité il a eu vomissements, vomissements, vomissements, vomissements et vomissements.




oui, mais pour Mackie, vomir, c'est comme aller pisser pour quelqu'un de normal


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le seul obstacle que je vois à son utilisation, c'est que dans les pays qui ont le plus besoin d'eau, ben, il n'y a pas, ou peu s'en faut, d'humidité dans l'air


Par forcément. Le désert du Namib qui est un des plus aride du monde est souvent recouvert de brume maritime dans sa bande côtière et ce jusqu'à 50 km dans les terre.
Et il me semble qu'il en est de même (pour les même raisons) sur la côte atlantique du Sahara ou sur la facade pacifique des déserts du versant ouest de la cordillère des Andes. Et par expérience, meme au milieux du Sahara les nuit sont non seulement fraiches mais aussi relativement humides (rosée matinale). Idem dans le désert du Wadi Rum en Jordanie.


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par forcément. Le désert du Namib qui est un des plus aride du monde est souvent recouvert de brume maritime dans sa bande côtière et ce jusqu'à 50 km dans les terre.
> Et il me semble qu'il en est de même (pour les même raisons) sur la côte atlantique du Sahara ou sur la facade pacifique des déserts du versant ouest de la cordillère des Andes. Et par expérience, meme au milieux du Sahara les nuit sont non seulement fraiches mais aussi relativement humides (rosée matinale). Idem dans le désert du Wadi Rum en Jordanie.



Tout ça pour te la péter avec tes voyages à la con et tes photos de mUrdes


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2009)

Je suis pas encore allé dans les déserts de la façade occidentale de la cordillère des Andes.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

J'ai lu dans Courier Internationnal qu'un mouvement fondamentaliste indhou s'apprétait à lancer en Inde une boisson sensée concurencer Coca et Pepsi accusées là-bas d'être bourrées de pesticides (en plus d'être les fers de lance de l'impérialisme néo-colonialiste de la civilisation occidentale décadente et qui pue pouah caca si tu bois ça t'auras des verrues sous les bras !)

Cette boisson serait à base d'urine de vache sacrée et de plantes.

Santé !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Après la boulangère, le curé s'y met aussi. C'est dégueulasse   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai lu dans Courier Internationnal qu'un mouvement fondamentaliste indhou s'apprétait à lancer en Inde une boisson sensée concurencer Coca et Pepsi accusées là-bas d'être bourrées de pesticides (en plus d'être les fers de lance de l'impérialisme néo-colonialiste de la civilisation occidentale décadente et qui pue pouah caca si tu bois ça t'auras des verrues sous les bras !)
> 
> Cette boisson serait à base d'urine de vache sacrée et de plantes.
> 
> Santé !



Aux US, il y a bien eu une boisson proposant du steven seagal 100% jus alors ça ne peut pas être plus horrible...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2009)

Sans commentaire !! 

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/internati...6-un-pasteur-detourne-un-avion-au-mexique.php


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2009)

Brice Hortefeux dérape.


----------



## fedo (10 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Brice Hortefeux dérape.



ça sent la retraite d'office 
ou le consulat du Groënland


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

C'est clair il pique le taff à Besson là


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Brice Hortefeux dérape.



Et le "bon courage" à la fin, c'est parce qu'il va le faire embarquer au poste ?


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213115 a dit:
			
		

> Après la boulangère, le curé s'y met aussi. C'est dégueulasse



Le curé s'y met depuis longtemps.
Tiens, à Villefranche-sur-Saône, il y a une gargouille qui représente un bouc qui prend le cul d'une nonne.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

rhâââ mais on le connais ce bouc... le roi du tombé de futal...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Brice Hortefeux dérape.



Quelqu'un arrive à comprendre ce que dit Coppé à propos des socialistes juste avant ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le curé s'y met depuis longtemps.



Non mais là c'est indigne, c'est avec des chiens... Que fait la SPA ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quelqu'un arrive à comprendre ce que dit Coppé à propos des socialistes juste avant ?



Qu'ils bouffent du porc et boivent de la bière je crois... La encore c'est bas de s'attaquer à Aubry sur le physique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Brice Hortefeux dérape.



La charte, bordel!


Bof, de toute façon, vous allez voir que tout le monde va finir par s'en foutre... Ça va faire un peu de remous, des bonnes âmes vont se hisser avec des trémolos indignés, des tombereaux de beaufs vont en rire, tant ça colle aux blagues qu'ils se racontent à longueur de temps... et la masse des suceurs d'info aura oublié dans quelque temps, tant la mémoire lui fait défaut...

Pendant ce temps, on supprime les croix gammées sur les affiches de Tarantino... Curieux pays... 

Quand je dis que Hortefeu a une tronche de SS de série B, de bons électeurs me regardent avec commisération... Nan, je ne rêve pas, en plus...

C'est à se demander par quoi le bon peuple est vraiment éc&#339;uré...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2009)

D'un autre côté ici, un nioube quand il y en a un ça va. C'est quand il y en a beaucoup qu'il y a des problèmes.

&#8230;  

France Inter doit en parler dans le journal de 19h au fait&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bof, de toute façon, vous allez voir que tout le monde va finir par s'en foutre... Ça va faire un peu de remous, des bonnes âmes vont se hisser avec des trémolos indignés, des tombereaux de beaufs vont en rire, tant ça colle aux blagues qu'ils se racontent à longueur de temps... et la masse des suceurs d'info aura oublié dans quelque temps, tant la mémoire lui fait défaut...



C'est l'évidence même. Et au besoin, notre cher président trouvera un truc pour amuser la galerie et détourner l'attention sur autre chose.


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est à se demander par quoi le bon peuple est vraiment éc&#339;uré...



Par ce qui touche à leur petite vie merdique : pavillon en banlieue parisienne pourrave, voiture achetée à crédit, leur pauvre livret A (ou CODEVI c'est au choix) et télé réalité.
Mais les autres&#8230;

Enfin si, ils sont éc&#339;uré par les causes nationales une fois par an, pour la conscience uniquement.


Tiens un exemple tellement rentré dans les m&#339;urs :
http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...re-du-bottox_1237761_3246.html#ens_id=1237017

Les 2 derniers paragraphes sont édifiant de la part d'un "journaliste" (j'ai vomi en le disant) du Monde. C'est pas comme si c'était un "journaliste" de Closer ou d'un blog merdique lu par son beau-frère hein.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

Ouaif... enfin bref moi dans ce genre de colloques, ce sont les petits fours que je trouve intéressants...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> j'ai vomi en le disant


Attention on dirait gK


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Brice Hortefeux dérape.



Tiens ça m'a fait pensé à une remarque que j'avais entendu dans une émission sur les génocides il y a quelques mois. 

Ça disait en gros, qu'à chaque fois, durant les vingt, trente années précédant un génocide, on avait observé systématiquement la même mise en place: stigmatisation progressive, lente et sournoise d'une partie de la population. 

Cela commence par des petites blagues _anodines_, des boutades, des chansons, des pièces de théâtres. Petit à petit on stigmatise la population visée. Jusqu'à ce qu'il soit bien ancré, le temps d'une génération, dans l'esprit des gens, d'un peuple, que c'est précisément cette population là, qui est la cause de _tous_ les soucis.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2009)

On s'attache à la phrase "un ça va plusieurs bonjour les dégâts"

La plus grave à mon sens c'est quand une une dame l'informe que le jeune magrhébin présent mange du cochon et boit de la bière. 

Réponse de Brice Hortefeux : "*Il ne correspond pas du tout au prototype alors*."


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est l'évidence même. Et au besoin, notre cher président trouvera un truc pour amuser la galerie et détourner l'attention sur autre chose.



Vu que c'est son grand ami, c'est fort probable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On s'attache à la phrase "un ça va plusieurs bonjour les dégâts&#8230;"
> 
> La plus grave à mon sens c'est quand une une dame l'informe que le jeune magrhébin présent mange du cochon et boit de la bière.
> 
> Réponse de Brice Hortefeux : "*Il ne correspond pas du tout au prototype alors*."&#8230;



Le ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale - une idée piquée à Le Pen, faut-il le rappeler - doit lui manquer terriblement.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu que c'est son grand ami, c'est fort probable.



Et comme c'est son grand ami, il n'a aucune de finir comme le préfet Langlade.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens ça m'a fait pensé à une remarque que j'avais entendu dans une émission sur les génocides il y a quelques mois.
> 
> Ça disait en gros, qu'à chaque fois, durant les vingt, trente années précédant un génocide, on avait observé systématiquement la même mise en place: stigmatisation progressive, lente et sournoise d'une partie de la population.
> 
> Cela commence par des petites blagues _anodines_, des boutades, des chansons, des pièces de théâtres. Petit à petit on stigmatise la population visée. Jusqu'à ce qu'il soit bien ancré, le temps d'une génération, dans l'esprit des gens, d'un peuple, que c'est précisément cette population là, qui est la cause de _tous_ les soucis.



ceci dit, le génocide fait partie intégrale de l'humain... de toutes les époques les gens s'en sont offusqués, les ont soutenus, les on réalisés, les ont combattus, les ont fuis etc.. Alors un de plus un de moins, pourquoi cela changerai dans le présent comme dans le futur.

L'autre con disait que les chambres à gaz étaient un détail de l'histoire. Quand on connais comment les empereurs chinois successifs il y a des millénaires traitaient la fidélité de leur prise de pouvoir sur des peuples entiers et de manière tout aussi industrielle que les nazis l'ont pratiqués, comment les romains, les égyptiens, les spartiates, les anglais, les juifs, les arabes, les turcs, les khmers, les russes,  ... brefs OUI c'est réellement un détail de l'histoire parmis tant d'autres détails en somme.

Les bonnes consciences ont cette fibre du héros poltron, qui hurle au scandale pour faire bien, et se planque à la première décision d'importance qui demande une vision pragmatiques des problèmes.

Hortefeux peu vous choquer, ou pas. Peu importe. Ce qui est réelement important c'est de savoir comment il est arrivé au poste (qui a voté pour, ou qui plutôt a voté pour le premier de sa liste si petit soit il ?) comment il y reste (le type insuporte, mais on le laisse en place. Peuple tu vis ta démocratie ou tu la subie en la laissant se muter en régime de droit divin ?) et surtout quelle place il prendra ?

Franchement, il faut des mouvements de masse réels et conséquent pour que les choses changent ou bougent vu dans l'état où se trouvent les situations sociales et économiques que l'on  laisse pourrir.

Franchement, vu comme cela continue et comment tout est laissé faire, c'est que la situation ne dois pas déplaire à l'énorme majorité. 

Aller, cela veux dire que tout vas bien finalement, et que tout le monde sans exception est d'accord pour que cela soit ainsi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La plus grave à mon sens c'est quand une une dame l'informe que le jeune magrhébin présent mange du cochon et boit de la bière.



Je trouve aussi... Genre "Celui là, c'est un bon arabe, hein, M'sieur le ministre." ... Puant!

On te jauge et on te réduit au respect ou au non respect d'interdits alimentaires somme toute respectables alors qu'on se garde bien de s'attaquer à d'autres comportements ostentatoires qui n'ont plus forcément à voir avec le respect de simples règles religieuses et culturelles, et qui touchent plus au respect des personnes ... Quand on reçoit en grandes pompes tel ou tel chef d'état Musulman, on se garde bien de lui demander s'il mange du porc, boit de la bière, ou emmaillote se femme sous plusieurs couches de voiles... On ferme sa gueule car on a quelque chose à lui vendre ou à attendre de lui... 
Pauvres politiques qui se noient dans leurs compromis et jouent les cadors de temps en temps, en se faisant surprendre comme des merdeux qui fument aux chiottes par des caméras d'amateurs... Et qui après nient toujours comme des merdeux...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> Les bonnes consciences ont cette fibre du héros poltron, qui hurle au scandale pour faire bien, et se planque à la première décision d'importance qui demande une vision pragmatiques des problèmes.
> 
> Hortefeux peu vous choquer, ou pas. Peu importe. Ce qui est réelement important c'est de savoir comment il est arrivé au poste (qui a voté pour, ou qui plutôt a voté pour le premier de sa liste si petit soit il ?) comment il y reste (le type insuporte, mais on le laisse en place. Peuple tu vis ta démocratie ou tu la subie en la laissant se muter en régime de droit divin ?) et surtout quelle place il prendra ?
> 
> ...




  

C'est plutôt pas mal quand tu arrêtes un moment de poster des conneries


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

et c'est toi qui me dis ça ? tu me navres ©  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> D'un autre côté ici, un nioube quand il y en a un ça va. C'est quand il y en a beaucoup qu'il y a des problèmes.



Bah, si c'est des nioubes qui boivent...


----------



## boodou (10 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il y a tout un tas de petits éléments savoureux dans cette vidéo, la petite tape sur la joue de la dame au jeune garçon, le terme prototype, les rires gras et les regards ''on se comprend hein'', la bêtise de ne pas avoir conscience qu'une prise de vue peut très vite se retrouver sur le web (ou pire encore, il en a rien à battre, c'est possible) ... :mouais:

Voilà, voilà.
Bien, bien.
...


@ Sindanárië , 
vrai que tout cela ne dérange pas tant ...


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale - *une idée piquée à Le Pen*, faut-il le rappeler - doit lui manquer terriblement



Et ce n'est malheureusement pas la seule... :sleep:



Sindanárië a dit:


> Hortefeux peu vous choquer, ou pas. Peu importe. Ce qui est réelement important c'est de savoir comment il est arrivé au poste (qui a voté pour, ou qui plutôt a voté pour le premier de sa liste si petit soit il ?) comment il y reste (le type insuporte, mais on le laisse en place. Peuple tu vis ta démocratie ou tu la subie en la laissant se muter en régime de droit divin ?) et surtout *quelle place il prendra* ?



En tout cas, pas celle de président de la Région Auvergne... Non non non... il reste au gouvernement... Merciiii, c'est toujours ça de moins !!!...  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Rooooooh vous en faites tout un pataquès mais ils ont dit (je ne sais plus si c'est le gouvernement ou l'élysée) que les propos ne concernait pas le jeune UMP d'origine maghrébine mais des photos faites.   

Ouai ok, franchement c'est minable comme explication, ils se sont vraiment pas foulé pour essayer de déguiser leur propos à caractère raciste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213798 a dit:
			
		

> Rooooooh vous en faites tout un pataquès mais ils ont dit (je ne sais plus si c'est le gouvernement ou l'élysée) que les propos ne concernait pas le jeune UMP d'origine maghrébine mais des photos faites.
> 
> Ouai ok, franchement c'est minable comme explication, ils se sont vraiment pas foulé pour essayer de déguiser leur propos à caractère raciste.



J'avais pourtant tendu la perche avec le marmonnement de Coppé à propos des socialistes. Ils ne sont pas doués quand même


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Non mais quand il faut justifier autre chose que le fait que les gens sont triés par rapport à leur taille de nain c'est un peu dur pour eux. Parce que lorsqu'ils se lâchent, en gros quand il n'y a personne derrière eux pour leur expliquer quoi dire, et bien il n'y a, malheureusement pour eux, plus qu'à constater les dégâts.


----------



## Bladrak (11 Septembre 2009)

Info intéressante sur l'affaire (ils viennent d'en parler sur BFM TV, je n'ai pas de lien).
Apparemment la vidéo tourne depuis ce week end dans les rédactions de chaînes comme LCP (et une autre que je n'ai pas retenue, je dirais LCI mais je ne suis pas certain). Ils ont fait le choix de ne pas la diffuser, officiellement parce que la chaîne n'a pas de magazine journalistique au programme puisque la rentrée parlementaire n'est pas encore arrivée.
La journaliste ayant la vidéo l'a donc transmise à un site d'information en ligne, ici LeMonde.fr.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Aller, cela veux dire que tout vas bien finalement, et que tout le monde sans exception est d'accord pour que cela soit ainsi.



La majorité est résignée ou pas encore suffisamment en colère pour se révolter. Sinon elle se fait enfumer par la propagande gouvernementale relayée par TV Sarko - chaîne la plus regardée de France et plus connue sous le nom de TF1 - qui lui explique de façon subliminale combien notre président est formidable en lui cachant généralement tous les détails qui fâchent.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Et ce n'est malheureusement pas la seule... :sleep:



Possible. Mais depuis, Sarko fait plus que piquer des idées à Le Pen : il entraîne la droite vers lui. Car actuellement sous l'impulsion de Sarko la droite se droitise de plus en plus, avec l'ouverture à De Villiers et à CPNT. Et au bout de cette ouverture à la droite de la droite, il y a le FN, dont le vieux chef doit céder la place à sa fille l'année prochaine. Et sa fille se chargera de rendre ce parti plus présentable, débarrassé entre autres des provocations paternelles sur les camps de concentration et le reste. Alors, l'ouverture au FN deviendra possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2009)

Le seul problème pour lequel le "petit Nicolas" n'a pas encore trouvé de solution, c'est celui d'inventer le dispositif qui lui permettra de se faire passer pour l'égal du "grand Charles" dont il aime tant se réclamer (et qui doit bien se retourner un peu dans sa tombe en le regardant faire) ! 

Pour le reste, il n'y a pas de raison pour que les âmes bien pensantes et électoralement actives de notre beau pays se laissent influencer par ces idées pernicieuses qui insinuent que toute la racaille du bas peuple, et même cette lie d'étrangers qui ne sont même pas de chez nous, et qu'on aurait du les foutre dehors il y a longtemps, devraient bénéficier d'une égalité de traitement avec elles et des mêmes passe-droits qu'elles ! :mouais:

Heureusement le nai &#8230; petit Nicolas veille bien à ce que ça n'advienne pas !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Ouais, que nos élites se retrouvent donc autour d'un petit verre de pisse de vache aux plantes pour élaborer dans la concorde un plan de sauvetage pour tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, que nos élites se retrouvent donc autour d'un petit verre de pisse de vache aux plantes *pour élaborer dans la concorde un plan de sauvetage pour tous* !




Ben &#8230; Ils ont déjà pas réussi à sauver l*e* Concorde, alors tous, tu penses &#8230; 

Pis de la concorde entre tous ces foutus arrivistes, s'il était possible d'envisager l'hypothèse de la possibilité d'une éventualité qu'ils puissent concorder sur le moindre point (se remplir les poches et celles de leurs affidés excepté &#8230; Et encore, même là, ils ne sont que rarement d'accords sur "quelles poches il faut remplir en priorité" ), ça se saurait


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Possible. Mais depuis, Sarko fait plus que piquer des idées à Le Pen : il entraîne la droite vers lui. Car actuellement sous l'impulsion de Sarko la droite se droitise de plus en plus, avec l'ouverture à De Villiers et à CPNT. Et au bout de cette ouverture à la droite de la droite, il y a le FN, dont le vieux chef doit céder la place à sa fille l'année prochaine. Et sa fille se chargera de rendre ce parti plus présentable, débarrassé entre autres des provocations paternelles sur les camps de concentration et le reste. Alors, l'ouverture au FN deviendra possible.




Je pense qu'il faudrait arrêter de toujours revenir à la question du FN...le genre de "boutade" d'Hortefeux, mais aussi et surtout de la militante, il faut pas longtemps pour qu'on l'entende au gré d'une conversation sous le registre de la déconne (oh oh oh) ou de la vérité qui fâche accompagnée d'un  "oh, moi, ça me gène pas mais bon, vous comprenez". Faites deux, trois bars, quelques dîners en ville, laissez trainer les oreilles et hop, vous avez votre dose de "boutades"

Cela dépasse largement le strict électorat FN, qui vote FN pas non plus que pour mettre les immigrés dehors. Cela dépasse également l'électorat de droite, à mon avis.

Un pays qui tolère les centres de rétention. Un pays qui tolère les marchands de sommeil. Un pays qui a parqué 3 générations d'immigrés dans des banlieues immonde, des "citoyens" qui continuent à demander à des français de quelle origine ils sont sans savoir eux même quelle est la leur, ne peuvent pas éviter de mettre au pouvoir des ministres qui dérapent, "à la bonne franquette". Et un Président a déjà largement dérapé. 

Ce genre de dérapage est très vite oublié et le déferlement médiatique se chargera de réecrire l'histoire. Il faudra peu de temps pour que ceux qui s'indignent de ces propos deviennent suspects (le procès comme dès maintenant ici puisque les indignés sont forcément des petits pleutres) et on reviendra aux affaires courantes dès cet après midi. 

Parce que pour l'écrasante majorité, cela reste _secondaire_. Parce que l'opposition n'a pas beaucoup de crédibilité et voit sa dénonciation complètement sapée de fait car incapable de rassembler sur le fond.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Alors rectification à la place beauvau, les propos de Brice porterais sur les militant auvergnats...    


Rappeler pierre-auverge tout de suite pour faire le point.


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214157 a dit:
			
		

> Alors rectification à la place beauvau, les propos de Brice porterais sur les militant auvergnats...
> 
> 
> Rappeler pierre-auverge tout de suite pour faire le point.




C'est encore pire


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Bah c'est ce que j'ai entendu à la radio en me levant. J'ai aussi entendu une réaction d'un auditeur par rapport à la polémique qui disait à peu près ceci :



> il faut arrêter avec cette affaire, le gars il rigolait, alors arrêtons



Je suppose que le gars en question est le jeune maghrébin entouré de jf, brice et les autres militants de la bonne France mangeant du cochon et buvant des bières comme semblait supposer une militante dans la vidéo. Bref la remarque de l'auditeur est vraiment affligeante. Parce qu'il sourit, sans doute affliger par tant de condescendance à son égard, alors cela justifie de tels propos ?


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

BMW lance une campagne de pub sur le slogan BMW apporte de la JOIE.

Ne pensez vous pas que ce slogan s'applique parfaitement à nos macs ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> BMW lance une campagne de pub sur le slogan BMW apporte de la JOIE.
> 
> Ne pensez vous pas que ce slogan s'applique parfaitement à nos macs ?



Oui oui... :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Non pas du tous, ma BM comme mon mac ne risquent pas de m'apporter de la joie, à chaque fois faut payer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faudrait arrêter de toujours revenir à la question du FN...le genre de "boutade" d'Hortefeux, mais aussi et surtout de la militante, il faut pas longtemps pour qu'on l'entende au gré d'une conversation sous le registre de la déconne (oh oh oh) ou de la vérité qui fâche accompagnée d'un  "oh, moi, ça me gène pas mais bon, vous comprenez". Faites deux, trois bars, quelques dîners en ville, laissez trainer les oreilles et hop, vous avez votre dose de "boutades"
> 
> Cela dépasse largement le strict électorat FN, qui vote FN pas non plus que pour mettre les immigrés dehors. Cela dépasse également l'électorat de droite, à mon avis.
> 
> ...



Tu as raison. 

Mais les propos d'Hortefeux sont quand même symptomatiques de la dérive actuelle de la droite vers la droite dure, qui est incontestable et qui avait commencé pendant la campagne présidentielle de 2007 quand Sarko a repris du programme de Le Pen cette idée de ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale pour s'attirer les bonnes grâces des électeurs qui votaient FN.

Jusqu'alors et à quelques exceptions près, la droite dite "modérée" s'était abstenue d'aller chasser sur les terres de Le Pen.


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Jusqu'alors et à quelques exceptions près, la droite dite "modérée" s'était abstenue d'aller chasser sur les terres de Le Pen.



Oui mais que dire alors de l'instrumentalisation faite auparavant par la gauche du FN pour barrer la route à la droite modérée ? en politique Machiavel is King !!


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as raison.
> 
> Mais les propos d'Hortefeux sont quand même symptomatiques de la dérive actuelle de la droite vers la droite dure, qui est incontestable et qui avait commencé pendant la campagne présidentielle de 2007 quand Sarko a repris du programme de Le Pen cette idée de ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale pour s'attirer les bonnes grâces des électeurs qui votaient FN.
> 
> Jusqu'alors et à quelques exceptions près, la droite dite "modérée" s'était abstenue d'aller chasser sur les terres de Le Pen.




Tu parles encore et toujours du point de vue des appareils politiques. Grosso merdo, c'est de la théorie pour Lemonde.fr 
Et je pense que c'est beaucoup trop confortable de réduire "l'electorat du FN" de cette manière. C'est même la source du problème ! 

Je te parle d'une autre chose : la bêtise largement répandue qui n'a pas attendu les manoeuvres que tu décris pour exister et déconner de telle manière. Ce à quoi on assiste est l'aboutissement d'un mouvement entamé depuis longtemps. Ce n'est pas "Sarko" ou le ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale qui a crée cela, mais nous qui avons élu ces gens parce qu'ils tiennent ces discours depuis longtemps.


----------



## sunshines (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as raison.
> 
> Mais les propos d'Hortefeux sont quand même symptomatiques de la dérive actuelle de la droite vers la droite dure, qui est incontestable et qui avait commencé pendant la campagne présidentielle de 2007 quand Sarko a repris du programme de Le Pen cette idée de ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale pour s'attirer les bonnes grâces des électeurs qui votaient FN.
> 
> Jusqu'alors et à quelques exceptions près, la droite dite "modérée" s'était abstenue d'aller chasser sur les terres de Le Pen.



Parce que quand Freche dit que les harkis sont des sous-hommes c'est dans le plus profond respect des valeurs socialistes ? 

On pourrait peut-être arrêté les généralités débiles, c'est pas parce qu'un crétin raconte n'importe quoi que toutes les personnes de sa couleur sont comme lui ! Quant au PS qui a mis plus de 30 a véritablement intégré des "minorité visibles" dans son équipe c'est vraiment pas mieux. Surtout que bon de l'autre côté l'UMP a des Dati (Yurk) ou des Yade (mieux) a des positions plutôt importante (J'aurais pas pris celles-là mais bon...) tandis que je trouve le combat d'éléphant un peu trop blanc a mon gout.

Enfin quand a ton "électorat FN" tu peux remercier tonton ! Sarkozy n'a rien inventé, l'avénement de l'extrême droite coincide avec la déliquescence des Cocos au moment ou mitterand a habilement fait exploser la droite en exacerbant les rivalités (VGE, chirac et Chaban un peu plus tot).

Tout ça pour dire y'a des racistes des deux côtés que ce soit ouvert ou latent, alors arrêtons les conneries. Diabolisez Hortefeux si cela vous semble juste, mais cela ne veut pas dire que tout ceux qui vote pour lui sont similaires...


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

La connerie est ancré dans les (vos) têtes.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

sunshines a dit:


> Diabolisez Hortefeux si cela vous semble juste, mais cela ne veut pas dire que tout ceux qui vote pour lui sont similaires...



Et tu votes pour qui si brice n'est pas sur la liste ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> La connerie est ancré dans les (vos) têtes.



C'est un don de la nature en ce qui me concerne et tous le jours je l'en remercie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La connerie est ancré dans les (vos) têtes.



Peux-tu expliciter et développer ton propos, ami ?...


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La connerie est ancré dans les (vos) têtes.




Parle pour toi !


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Peux-tu expliciter et développer ton propos, ami ?...


Encore faut-il avoir une tête pour comprendre :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## sunshines (11 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214345 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu votes pour qui si brice n'est pas sur la liste ?



Je sais pas je vote pas pour lui


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Peux-tu expliciter et développer ton propos, ami ?...





yvos a dit:


> Parle pour toi !


Une partie du "boulot" des hommes politiques consiste à surfer (exploiter ?!) sur l'opinion* "populaire" s'il veulent accéder à une parcelle, voire plus, de pouvoir...


*(les tréfonds de l'âme humaine ?!)


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> *(les tréfonds de l'âme humaine ?!)



tu veux dire le fondement?  Cela me paraît approprié


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

Voilààà...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Encore faut-il avoir une tête pour comprendre :sleep::sleep::sleep:



Dis moi un peu, Ta Très Haute Suffisance... Tu te sens pas un peu le seul premier de la classe chez les zoulous ?... 
P'tite chatte, va...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> tu veux dire le fondement?  Cela me paraît approprié



Pour se faire une place dans ce milieu il ne faut pas hésiter à empaler


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Une partie du "boulot" des hommes politiques consiste à surfer (exploiter ?!) sur l'opinion* "populaire" s'il veulent accéder à une parcelle, voire plus, de pouvoir...
> 
> 
> *(les tréfonds de l'âme humaine ?!)



Noooooooon ?!!!?...


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Noooooooon ?!!!?...


Siiiiiiiiiiiiii !!...
Mais comme ça n'a pas l'air clair pour tout le monde... 
Vu qu'à chaque fois que l'on parle de ce genre de sujet, y'en a toujours pour ressortir ce que les "gens" de l'autre "bord" ont fait avant... 
Discussion stérile de toute façon... 
"On" s'attarde sur la forme et les symptômes sans voir le fond D) de la maladie...


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> y'en a toujours pour ressortir ce que les "gens" de l'autre "bord" ont fait avant...



Vas-y, balance !


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis moi un peu, Ta Très Haute Suffisance... Tu te sens pas un peu le seul premier de la classe chez les zoulous ?...
> P'tite chatte, va...



ah mon minou je t'adore :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ah mon minou je t'adore :love:



C'est çaaaaaaaaaa... Et après tu viens dans mon profile chouiner pour demander des explications sur tes coups de boules rouges... Bouffon... :sleep:


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ah mon minou je t'adore :love:



voilà : la moindre contradiction et ça baisse sa culotte. On est mal barré j'vous le dit !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ça baisse sa culotte.



On parle politique encore ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu parles encore et toujours du point de vue des appareils politiques. Grosso merdo, c'est de la théorie pour Lemonde.fr
> Et je pense que c'est beaucoup trop confortable de réduire "l'electorat du FN" de cette manière. C'est même la source du problème !
> 
> Je te parle d'une autre chose : la bêtise largement répandue qui n'a pas attendu les manoeuvres que tu décris pour exister et déconner de telle manière. Ce à quoi on assiste est l'aboutissement d'un mouvement entamé depuis longtemps. Ce n'est pas "Sarko" ou le ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale qui a crée cela, mais nous qui avons élu ces gens parce qu'ils tiennent ces discours depuis longtemps.



Je ne réduis pas l'électorat du FN aux manoeuvres des uns et et des autres. Je constate simplement ce fait, qu'avec Sarko on a franchi un cap (et selon moi la ligne jaune) et que cela ne peut qu'entretenir la bêtise largement répandue.



sunshines a dit:


> Parce que quand Freche dit que les harkis sont des sous-hommes c'est dans le plus profond respect des valeurs socialistes ?
> 
> On pourrait peut-être arrêté les généralités débiles, c'est pas parce qu'un crétin raconte n'importe quoi que toutes les personnes de sa couleur sont comme lui ! Quant au PS qui a mis plus de 30 a véritablement intégré des "minorité visibles" dans son équipe c'est vraiment pas mieux. Surtout que bon de l'autre côté l'UMP a des Dati (Yurk) ou des Yade (mieux) a des positions plutôt importante (J'aurais pas pris celles-là mais bon...) tandis que je trouve le combat d'éléphant un peu trop blanc a mon gout.
> 
> ...



Frêche est l'exemple type qu'on peut tenir des propos racistes sans être au FN, ni même de droite.

Et ton analyse de la poussée de l'extrême-droite est on ne peut plus juste. J'ajouterai que dans les 15 à 20% d'électeurs qui votaient FN jusqu'en 2007 un certain nombre votaient communistes avant.

 C'est aussi pourquoi j'ai dit qu'Yvos avait raison.


Quant à la question des minorités visibles, c'est un autre problème. Et j'aimerai qu'on commence tous par considérer et admettre que les citoyens issus des minorités visibles sont des citoyens comme les autres, qu'ils ont les mêmes droits, les même devoirs et les même chances que les autres. Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Le grand schtroumpf n'est pas mort


----------



## krystof (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et j'aimerai qu'on commence tous par considérer et admettre que les citoyens issus des minorités visibles sont des citoyens comme les autres, qu'ils ont les mêmes droits, les même devoirs et les même chances que les autres. Ni plus, ni moins.



Un vrai Leader Maximo ce iDuck.

Vas-y canard, la révolution est en marche !


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quant à la question des minorités visibles, c'est un autre problème.



Minorités visibles...
Rien que ça, ça me gonfle ! Ca veut dire que les minorités invisibles, ranapété ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Minorités visibles...
> Rien que ça, ça me gonfle ! Ca veut dire que les minorités invisibles, ranapété ?



C'est pas graaaaaaave... Regarde, nous on fait partie d'une minorité avant tout audible... On préfère justement que les gens ne viennent pas trop nous voir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Un vrai Leader Maximo ce iDuck.
> 
> Vas-y canard, la révolution est en marche !



Je n'ai pas cette prétention là. J'en suis même très loin.

Mais arriver à faire admettre cette vérité toute simple représenterait un grand pas en avant dans la résolution de cet épineux problème. La discrimination positive ne réglera rien.

Et concentrer ses efforts sur les moyens d'y parvenir serait mieux que les emballements intermittents et pour se donner bonne conscience pour cette noble cause auxquels on assiste régulièrement.

Avant l'élection de Barack Obama, qui s'est vraiment soucié de savoir si on aura un jour en France un président noir ? Pas grand monde. Mais dès l'élection d'Obama le landerneau politico-médiatique français s'est mis à frétiller. On est parti à la recherche de la perle rare capable de rééditer l'exploit d'Obama. On a même sondé le bon peuple de France pour savoir si ça lui poserait un problème d'avoir un président noir, ce que à quoi le bon peuple de France a répondu majoritairement non (nous voilà rassurés). Et le soufflé est retombé très vite, comme d'habitude.

Perso, j'ai trouvé ça d'un ridicule achevé.

Et je me fous que le/la candidat(e) pour qui je vote et/ou qui est élu(e) soit blanc, noir, grand, petit,...


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

que dire de la majorité invisible ! 

Donnez lui du bon grain, il rapportera du fric


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> que dire de la majorité invisible !
> 
> Donnez lui du bon grain, il rapportera du fric



il serait bon qu'il prenne la nationalité espagnole aussi s'il compte jouer dans une équipe nationale compétitive


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La majorité est résignée ou pas encore suffisamment en colère pour se révolter. Sinon elle se fait enfumer par la propagande gouvernementale relayée par TV Sarko - chaîne la plus regardée de France et plus connue sous le nom de TF1 - qui lui explique de façon subliminale combien notre président est formidable en lui cachant généralement tous les détails qui fâchent.
> 
> 
> 
> Possible. Mais depuis, Sarko fait plus que piquer des idées à Le Pen : il entraîne la droite vers lui. Car actuellement sous l'impulsion de Sarko la droite se droitise de plus en plus, avec l'ouverture à De Villiers et à CPNT. Et au bout de cette ouverture à la droite de la droite, il y a le FN, dont le vieux chef doit céder la place à sa fille l'année prochaine. Et sa fille se chargera de rendre ce parti plus présentable, débarrassé entre autres des provocations paternelles sur les camps de concentration et le reste. Alors, l'ouverture au FN deviendra possible.






iDuck a dit:


> Tu as raison.
> 
> Mais les propos d'Hortefeux sont quand même symptomatiques de la dérive actuelle de la droite vers la droite dure, qui est incontestable et qui avait commencé pendant la campagne présidentielle de 2007 quand Sarko a repris du programme de Le Pen cette idée de ministère de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale pour s'attirer les bonnes grâces des électeurs qui votaient FN.
> 
> Jusqu'alors et à quelques exceptions près, la droite dite "modérée" s'était abstenue d'aller chasser sur les terres de Le Pen.





iDuck a dit:


> Je ne réduis pas l'électorat du FN aux manoeuvres des uns et et des autres. Je constate simplement ce fait, qu'avec Sarko on a franchi un cap (et selon moi la ligne jaune) et que cela ne peut qu'entretenir la bêtise largement répandue.



L'extrême-droite a rejoint le camp de la droite "classique" depuis plusieurs années déjà ; ce n'est pas seulement un fait nouveau de l'accession au pouvoir de Nicolas Sarkozy. 
Le RPR et le MPF, par exemple, ont toujours été très proches, De Villiers ayant été au RPR de longues années (jusqu'au début des années 90)... Des personnalités politiques aujourd'hui à l'UMP, ont fait leur classe à l'extrême-droite : c'est le cas par exemple de Devedjian, Ministre de la Relance D), ancien d'Occident... Ou de Novelli, Secrétaire d'Etat au Commerce (ancien du FN)... Et ce ne sont que les plus connus... 
La nouveauté, avec l'arrivée de Sarkozy, ça a été l'émergence de cette frange d'extrême-droite au pouvoir, avec une récupération des idées politiques du FN : immigration, nationalité (disparition progressive du droit du sol au profit du droit du sang...), éducation, fiscalité...
Le plus dangereux, c'est que tout cela se fait sans choquer personne... L'UMP a rangé ses gaullistes, les Chiraquiens ont disparu de la circulation... :rateau:



tirhum a dit:


> Une partie du "boulot" des hommes politiques consiste à surfer (exploiter ?!) sur l'opinion* "populaire" s'il veulent accéder à une parcelle, voire plus, de pouvoir...
> 
> 
> *(les tréfonds de l'âme humaine ?!)



Une petite dose de démagogie embellie inévitablement même les meilleures recettes !  :love:




iDuck a dit:


> Avant l'élection de Barack Obama, qui s'est vraiment soucié de savoir si on aura un jour en France un président noir ? Pas grand monde. Mais dès l'élection d'Obama le landerneau politico-médiatique français s'est mis à frétiller. On est parti à la recherche de la perle rare capable de rééditer l'exploit d'Obama. On a même sondé le bon peuple de France pour savoir si ça lui poserait un problème d'avoir un président noir, ce que à quoi le bon peuple de France a répondu majoritairement non (nous voilà rassurés). Et le soufflé est retombé très vite, comme d'habitude.
> 
> Perso, j'ai trouvé ça d'un ridicule achevé.
> 
> Et je me fous que le/la candidat(e) pour qui je vote et/ou qui est élu(e) soit blanc, noir, grand, petit,...



Et ce que tout le monde a oublié, c'est qu'on a failli en avoir, de président noir, et c'était il y a quarante ans. A l'époque, le deuxième homme de l'Etat français, le Président du Sénat et donc intérimaire de la présidence de la République en cas de vacance du pouvoir, était Gaston Monnerville, petit-fils d'esclave, noir, né à Cayenne. 


----


			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214157 a dit:
			
		

> Alors rectification à la place beauvau, les propos de Brice porterais sur les militant auvergnats...
> 
> 
> Rappeler pierre-auverge tout de suite pour faire le point.


Je suis tout à fait outré de ces propos sur les auvergnats.  




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est çaaaaaaaaaa... Et après tu viens dans mon profile chouiner pour demander des explications sur tes coups de boules rouges... Bouffon... :sleep:



Ouais... alors que tout le monde sait que ça ne sert à rien de demander des explications à tes cdb rouges, de toute manière...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais... alors que tout le monde sait que ça ne sert à rien de demander des explications à tes cdb rouges, de toute manière...  :love:



Ben oui...


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais... alors que tout le monde sait que ça ne sert à rien de demander des explications à tes cdb rouges, de toute manière...  :love:




.......et même des explications tout court à propos de n'importe quoi.....

...on peut.....mais faut pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais... alors que tout le monde sait que ça ne sert à rien de demander des explications à tes cdb rouges, de toute manière...  :love:



Remercier, par contre, est la moindre des choses !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .......et même des explications tout court à propos de n'importe quoi.....
> 
> ...on peut.....mais faut pas !



Au fait, tu me refais ta signature comme il faut, petit souillon ?... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Remercier, par contre, est la moindre des choses !



Personne ne parle jamais de tous les coups de boules rouges que le pauv' petit PATOCH' il reçoit... C'est une honte


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Personne ne parle jamais de tous les coups de boules rouges que le pauv' petit PATOCH' il reçoit... C'est une honte



Moi je m'appelle pas zidane, les coups de boule je les lui laisse. Pour ma part c'est direct le coup de pied au cul.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

Enrico Macias perd 20 millions d'euros dans la crise


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Enrico Macias perd 20 millions d'euros dans la crise




*MAIS ON S'EN CAGUE, BORDEEEEEL!!!
C'EST BIEN FAIT POUR SA GUEULE!!!*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

mais c'est horrible il faut tous qu'on cotise...   







pour lui acheter un rasoir


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2009)

Patounet, si tu avais lu l'article ceci dit, tu verrais que la justice a été saisie pour essayer de leur rendre leur pognon&#8230;

Pffff, dommage, va falloir attendre pour pouvoir dire enfin "Bien fait pour leur gueule"&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2009)

[Mode remember] Ah qu'elles sont jolies les filles de Sarkozy.. Laï Laï Laï Laï La La... [/Mode remember]


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214672 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est horrible il faut tous qu'on cotise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enrico, Radin


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Au fait, tu me refais ta signature comme il faut, petit souillon ?...



C'est vrai que la date de péremption est légèrement dépassée. 
 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Personne ne parle jamais de tous les coups de boules rouges que le pauv' petit PATOCH' il reçoit... C'est une honte



Un tel manque d'affection et de reconnaissance m'affligent au plus haut point.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Patounet, si tu avais lu l'article



C'est bien ce que je dis... Je m'en cague... :style:


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214672 a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est horrible il faut tous qu'on cotise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain mais il va finir à la cour des comptes celui là :afraid:


----------



## KARL40 (11 Septembre 2009)

Mais c'est horrible !!!
Je m'en vais de ce pas télécharger sa discographie pour le soutenir ...

Les mecs ils veulent du capitalisme ...
Et bien ils en ont !! 

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...-de-la-crise-financiere-21-04-2009-486184.php


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Les mecs ils veulent du capitalisme ...



Tu as raison, dans le fond ils en ont


----------



## fedo (11 Septembre 2009)

ça me rappelle que l'exceptionnellissime François Valery aussi a frôlé la faillite personnelle 

petit rappel du génie artistique de François pour les + jeunes:
[YOUTUBE]BMMHXuBxiXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg mes yeux!!!! Arrrrrrrrrrrg mes oreilles !!! Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg ma santé mentale déjà bien atteinte


----------



## krystof (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Enrico Macias perd 20 millions d'euros dans la crise



Quand il y en a un, pas de problème. C'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça peut poser des problèmes.


----------



## boodou (11 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Enrico Macias perd 20 millions d'euros dans la crise



il avait _20_ millions à perdre ??? _20_ millions ... et ça lui suffit pas et ça bidouille dans des montages financiers pour se gaver encore plus ... :mouais:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MAIS ON S'EN CAGUE, BORDEEEEEL!!!
> C'EST BIEN FAIT POUR SA GUEULE!!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)

*AAAAAAAAH QU'IL EST JOLI LE FRIC DE MON PAYS!!!
ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ*


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MAIS ON S'EN CAGUE, BORDEEEEEL!!!
> C'EST BIEN FAIT POUR SA GUEULE!!!*



:love::love::love::love::love::love:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> *AAAAAAAAH QU'IL EST JOLI LE FRIC DE MON PAYS!!!
> ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ ZAÏ*



Et le Fisc aussi ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> il avait _20_ millions à perdre ??? _20_ millions ... et ça lui suffit pas et ça bidouille dans des montages financiers pour se gaver encore plus ... :mouais:



Là, tu as perdu une occasion de te taire, tu aurais du lire les articles avant de déblatérer !

il n'a pas fait de "montage financier", il a emprunté 20 millions à cette banque en hypothéquant sa villa (pour y faire des travaux), la faillite a laissé le temps à la banque d'enregistrer l'hypothèque, mais pas de verser les fonds , et le gestionnaire de faillite de la banque veut saisir sa villa hypothéquée sans contre partie ! Lui, ce qu'il demande, c'est la levée de l'hypothèque !

Certes, 20 millions de travaux, c'est un beau chantier, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec du boursicotage !


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu as perdu une occasion de te taire, tu aurais du lire les articles avant de déblatérer !
> 
> il n'a pas fait de "montage financier", il a emprunté 20 millions à cette banque en hypothéquant sa villa (pour y faire des travaux), la faillite a laissé le temps à la banque d'enregistrer l'hypothèque, mais pas de verser les fonds , et le gestionnaire de faillite de la banque veut saisir sa villa hypothéquée sans contre partie ! Lui, ce qu'il demande, c'est la levée de l'hypothèque !
> 
> Certes, 20 millions de travaux, c'est un beau chantier, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec du boursicotage !




  

ça change rien.

D'une part, on va pas le plaindre parce que choper une hypothèque à hauteur de 20 millions, faut pas être trop dans le besoin 

et d'autre part, comme si élégamment répété, 
On s'en bat les couilles !


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Septembre 2009)

Le seul truc qui m'intéresse là-dedans, c'est que l'on va peut être reparler des belles pratiques de Clearstream.
Pas sur France Inter, hein. Val a interdit qu'on en parle.


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le seul truc qui m'intéresse là-dedans, c'est que l'on va peut être reparler des belles pratiques de Clearstream.
> Pas sur France Inter, hein. Val a interdit qu'on en parle.



Oh bordel.

Je vois d'ici une n-ième rediffusion des reportages France télévision avec un cadrage sur un écran d'ordinateur sur lequel le stagiaire a ouvert une feuille .xls hâtivement nommée clearstream (véridique !!)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Oh bordel.
> 
> Je vois d'ici une n-ième rediffusion des reportages France télévision avec un cadrage sur un écran d'ordinateur sur lequel le stagiaire a ouvert une feuille .xls hâtivement nommée clearstream (véridique !!)



Attention j'ai des noms


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis moi un peu, Ta Très Haute Suffisance... Tu te sens pas un peu le seul premier de la classe chez les zoulous ?...
> P'tite chatte, va...


ah ? bon ben on vas lui l'élargir l'esprit, tu vas voir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Venant de toi, le contraire aurait été étonnant.


----------



## boodou (11 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu as perdu une occasion de te taire, tu aurais du lire les articles avant de déblatérer !
> 
> il n'a pas fait de "montage financier", il a emprunté 20 millions à cette banque en hypothéquant sa villa (pour y faire des travaux), la faillite a laissé le temps à la banque d'enregistrer l'hypothèque, mais pas de verser les fonds , et le gestionnaire de faillite de la banque veut saisir sa villa hypothéquée sans contre partie ! Lui, ce qu'il demande, c'est la levée de l'hypothèque !
> 
> Certes, 20 millions de travaux, c'est un beau chantier, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec du boursicotage !



J'ai lu l'article, merci bien. :sleep:
J'ai employé l'expression ''montage financier'', certes. 
C'était surtout pour exprimer que quand on a autant de pognon, chercher à en avoir plus encore a quelque chose, disons ... d'indécent. Cela n'avait aucune connotation d'illégalité, du reste cette expression est neutre.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah ? bon ben on vas lui l'élargir l'esprit, tu vas voir



T'es un vrai disciple d'Artaud, toi, tu penses que l'anus est une porte de l'esprit!


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'es un vrai disciple d'Artaud, toi, tu penses que l'anus est une porte de l'esprit!


une porte...

Que nenni...

Une porte tambour oui


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> J'ai lu l'article, merci bien. :sleep:
> J'ai employé l'expression ''montage financier'', certes.
> C'était surtout pour exprimer que quand on a autant de pognon, chercher à en avoir plus encore a quelque chose, disons ... d'indécent. Cela n'avait aucune connotation d'illégalité, du reste cette expression est neutre.



Alors maintenant, non seulement on a l'impression que tu n'as pas lu l'article, mais en plus, on dirait bien que même mon post, tu ne l'as pas lu !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> il n'a pas fait de "montage financier", *il a emprunté 20 millions à cette banque en hypothéquant sa villa (pour y faire des travaux)*




Il n'a pas cherché à avoir plus de pognon,* il a fait un emprunt pour faire des travaux dans sa villa*, en mettant la dite villa en garantie. Son problème, c'est que la banque a bien enregistré l'hypothèque, mais ne lui a jamais versé la somme empruntée, et maintenant, le syndic de faillite de la banque veut saisir la villa, vu qu'il ne rembourse pas le prêt qu'on ne lui a pas versé !

C'est pas de la spéculation financière, c'est un simple crédit immobilier qu'on exige qu'il rembourse, alors que le prêt n'a jamais été concrétisé !

Cela dit, pour répondre aux autres, Gaston, il n'est pas dans la misère, certes, mais il est quand même loin d'être "une des fortunes du chaud bise" !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> on dirait bien que même mon post, tu ne l'as pas lu !



Comment te dire ?


----------



## boodou (12 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors maintenant, non seulement on a l'impression que tu n'as pas lu l'article, mais en plus, on dirait bien que même mon post, tu ne l'as pas lu !



En plein dans le mille !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2009)

Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux de Google Street View. :love:



> Pour persuader les internautes japonais que Street View est absolument inoffensif, Google a publié une vidéo explicative très simple vantant le sérieux du service. Chaque cliché est minutieusement vérifié et en cas de souci, les employés interviendront dans la seconde pour corriger le tir.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PQGrIsYUm4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

Et pixar ne les à pas attaqué en justice parce que le personnage ressemble vachement à une lampe


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux de Google Street View. :love:



C'est des courageux chez google street view


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est surtout des enfoirés de chauffards comme tous les cyclistes à paris


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5217964 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout des enfoirés de chauffards comme tous les cyclistes à paris



 N'imp ! D'abord, les piétons, ça devrait être interdit, et la police devrait les tirer à vue (ou alors, on pourrait les parquer dans des ghettos réserves, avec des barbelés autour  Et même des miradors) !


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

Un sale jeune, mais néanmoins chanceux, s'endort sur la voie ferrée. 



> Soudain, le jeune homme ouvre un oeil et fait un doigt d'honneur à la petite foule qui l'entoure avant de replonger à nouveau dans les bras de Morphée.


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Un sale jeune, mais néanmoins chanceux, s'endort sur la voie ferrée.


C'est juste beau


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Non c'est breton, un cas classique, il y en a tous les jours de ce même genre  dans cette région


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

Mais finalement, le train lui est passé dessus, celui-là ?


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est juste beau



Le charme du folklore breton...


----------



## krystof (14 Septembre 2009)

Le miraculé du TGV

Cest un vrai miracle.Un TGV est passé hier au-dessus dun jeune homme qui dormait sur les rails sans lui faire la moindre égratignure. Dans la matinée,vers 10h, le conducteur du train qui circulait dans le sens Quimper-Paris,a aperçu une silhouette sur la voie de chemin de fer,mais trop tard pour sarrêter à temps.
Une fois le train immobilisé en urgence, 800mètres plus loin, le conducteur sest précipité vers le jeune homme... pour découvrir que ce dernier était indemne.Couché sur le ventre,entre les deux rails,il dormait à poings fermés et na nullement été dérangé par le bruit du train juste au-dessus de sa tête.
Arrivés sur les lieux,gendarmes et pompiers ont eu du mal à le réveiller.Après plusieurs tentatives,* le jeune homme a ouvert un il et a alors gratifié son assistance dun doigt dhonneur avant de replonger dans le sommeil. *Agé de 19 ans et originaire dune commune proche de Lorient, il a été emmené au centre hospitalier de Vannes.Il avait dans sa poche un billet pour le festival de Saint-Nolff. Et selon les gendarmes,*«il était alcoolisé»*.


_Source : DirectNice - n°122_


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais finalement, le train lui est passé dessus, celui-là ?



C'est pas précisé, mais considérant que le chauffeur ait peu de chances d'avoir perçu le zouave allongé au delà de 800 mètres, on peut penser que le train s'est effectivement arrêté _après_.

Faut bien dormir, quand même.

_Edit : Ah. Voilà._


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Wai alors sur le Ouest France rennais il semble que le train soit passer à côté de lui, parce qu'il n'était pas sur la voie mais entre deux voies.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est quand même hallucinant, ça, parce qu'avec l'aspiration du TGV, même si celui-ci ne lui est passé dessus "qu'à" 200 ou 150 km/h, c'est incroyable que le type n'est pas bougé et ne se soit pas mangé un bout du dessous du train ou une traverse... :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est quand même hallucinant, ça, parce qu'avec l'aspiration du TGV, même si celui-ci ne lui est passé dessus "qu'à" 200 ou 150 km/h, c'est incroyable que le type n'est pas bougé et ne se soit pas mangé un bout du dessous du train ou une traverse... :mouais:



Il n'était pas sur la voie, sinon il n'en resterais rien du type. A la vitesse où il passe et la taille entre le chassie et les rails c'est quasi-impossible   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------

Rectification, il était bien sur la voie entre les deux rails. C'est vraiment des tarés ces bretons


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2009)

Un dossier que j'ai trouvé assez bien fait: 
*Bush a-t-il protégé l'Amérique après le 11 septembre?*


A noter que le lien du 4eme article est faux. Il faut cliquer ici.


----------



## Chang (14 Septembre 2009)

Un *article* interessant, encore oui je sais, sur la grippe, le vaccin, l'inutilite de l'alerte mondiale ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> encore oui je sais, sur la grippe, le vaccin, l'inutilite de l'alerte mondiale ...



Bah alors pourquoi tu postes si tu sais ?


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un dossier que j'ai trouvé assez bien fait:
> *Bush a-t-il protégé l'Amérique après le 11 septembre?*
> 
> 
> A noter que le lien du 4eme article est faux. Il faut cliquer ici.



Monsieur miss aurai-il merdé le copier-coller d'URL


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Un copier/coller ce n'est pas à la portée du premier venu


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2009)

Murde! 


corrigé...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Monsieur miss aurai-il merdé le copier-coller d'URL



Ah ma foi, c'est plus facile d'aller faire le kakou à travers le monde.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ma foi, c'est plus facile d'aller faire le kakou à travers le monde.



Mouhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ma foi, c'est plus facile d'aller faire le kakou à travers le monde.



Et a nous en faire profiter au travers de ses soirées diapos dans pvpbp


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2009)

Sectes: une modification de la loi empêche de dissoudre la Scientologie pour escroquerie...

_Dans un communiqué diffusé à l'AFP, la Miviludes écrit avoir "découvert avec consternation la suppression de la peine de dissolution d'une personne morale en matière d'escroquerie, votée le 12 mai 2009", et promulguée le 13 mai, "dans le cadre d'une loi de simplification du droit". (...)La modification était intervenue dans le cadre de la loi dite "de simplification et de clarification du droit et d'allègement des procédures", un texte fourre-tout voté à l'initiative du député UMP Jean-Luc Warsmann.

_On va en découvrir encore beaucoup des textes passés à la va-vite ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Bah celui-ci c'est parce que Nico ne voulait pas froisser son pote Tom et son arnaq.. euh... église


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218185 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'était pas sur la voie, sinon il n'en resterais rien du type. A la vitesse où il passe et la taille entre le chassie et les rails c'est quasi-impossible



Ben oui, c'est ce que je me dis aussi... 





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218185 a dit:
			
		

> Rectification, il était bien sur la voie entre les deux rails. C'est vraiment des tarés ces bretons



Ben ouais mais j'ai toujours du mal à y croire... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2009)

A Besançon, il filmait sous les jupes avec une caméra cachée dans un sac!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Bon et alors le verdict c'est quoi ? Slip ou String ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Ah non, c'est pas moi !


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sectes: une modification de la loi empêche de dissoudre la Scientologie pour escroquerie...
> 
> _Dans un communiqué diffusé à l'AFP, la Miviludes écrit avoir "découvert avec consternation la suppression de la peine de dissolution d'une personne morale en matière d'escroquerie, votée le 12 mai 2009", et promulguée le 13 mai, "dans le cadre d'une loi de simplification du droit". (...)La modification était intervenue dans le cadre de la loi dite "de simplification et de clarification du droit et d'allègement des procédures", un texte fourre-tout voté à l'initiative du député UMP Jean-Luc Warsmann.
> 
> _On va en découvrir encore beaucoup des textes passés à la va-vite ?



Sûrement. Reste à faire le tri entre pas de bol/incompétence ou petits arrangements entre amis.

Bizarrement, mon côté parano sans aucun doute, j'ai tendance à d'avantage croire en la seconde possibilité.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sûrement. Reste à faire le tri entre pas de bol/incompétence ou petits arrangements entre amis.
> 
> Bizarrement, mon côté parano sans aucun doute, j'ai tendance à d'avantage croire en la seconde possibilité.



En fait non : 


> Les antisectes, miviludes en tête, font preuve d'un amateurisme juridique stupéfiant. Même moi, qui ne suis pas juriste, je m'offusque de leurs approximations. C'est vrai qu'ils ont osé attaqué le législateur sans avoir blindé leur argumentaire.
> Ces antisectes s'émeuvent de ce que le législateur aurait supprimé la possibilité pour le juge de dissoudre une personne morale pour escroquerie.
> Bien entendu, aucune référence hormis la mention d'une loi du 12 mai 2009. Faisons donc le travail à leur place (et à la place des journalistes qui se sont contentés de recopier la dépêche AFP). Il s'agit de la loi 2009-526 du 12 mai 2009, plus précisément de son article 124. Pas la peine d'aller le lire, c'est de l'hébreu pour le néophyte. Je vous l'explique (enfin je recopie le rapport d'Etienne Blanc) :
> Lorsque le nouveau code pénal a institué la responsabilité pénale des personnes morales, le législateur avait limité cette responsabilité aux cas prévus par la loi ou le règlement : larticle 121-2 du code pénal prévoyait ainsi que « les personnes morales, à lexclusion de lÉtat, sont responsables pénalement, selon les distinctions des articles 121-4 à 121-7 et dans les cas prévus par la loi ou le règlement, des infractions commises, pour leur compte, par leurs organes ou représentants. ». La loi n° 2004-204 du 9 mars 2004 portant adaptation de la justice aux évolutions de la criminalité a supprimé de larticle 121-2 les mots « et dans les cas prévus par la loi ou le règlement » : les personnes morales peuvent désormais être déclarées pénalement responsables de toute infraction quelle quelle soit, sans quil soit besoin que le texte dincrimination le prévoie. Cependant, un grand nombre de textes de droit pénal spécial actuellement en vigueur, pour la plupart antérieurs à la loi du 9 mars 2004 précitée mais, pour certains, postérieurs, comportent toujours un alinéa disposant que les personnes morales peuvent être déclarées pénalement responsables de linfraction prévue par larticle, ce qui constitue une répétition inutile de la règle générale de larticle 121-2 du code pénale. M. Jean-Luc Warsmann, dans son rapport sur le projet de loi examiné en deuxième lecture à lAssemblée nationale, indiquait que « la suppression du principe de spécialité nécessitera un important travail de coordination visant à supprimer dans lensemble des textes législatifs et réglementaires les dispositions prévoyant la responsabilité pénale des personnes morales » (67). Cest ce travail quaccomplit aujourdhui la présente proposition de loi.
> ...



Source : http://authueil.org/


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait non :
> 
> 
> Source : http://authueil.org/



En même temps, difficile de ne pas faire le rapprochement avec l'histoire des dossiers d'instruction disparus en 1998...

Et pour l'histoire du couillon du TGV il dormait bien entre 2 voies et non sur la voie (écouter le témoignage d'un pompier sur France Info).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Non mais y a de tout et n'importe quoi comme information sur ce connard de lorientais alors je ne dis plus rien parce que même les médias disent blanc puis noir. Juste histoire de faire du sensationnel, si ça se trouve c'est un coup monté comme le 11 septembre. D'ailleurs y a rien eu cette année comme commémoration ? Même pas une bagnole piégée dans une ambassade américaine ? C'est vraiment la crise aussi pour les terroristes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218589 a dit:
			
		

> Non mais y a de tout et n'importe quoi comme information sur ce connard de lorientais alors je ne dis plus rien parce que même les médias disent blanc puis noir. Juste histoire de faire du sensationnel, si ça se trouve c'est un coup monté comme le 11 septembre. D'ailleurs y a rien eu cette année comme commémoration ? Même pas une bagnole piégée dans une ambassade américaine ? C'est vraiment la crise aussi pour les terroristes.



C'est la crise, les terroristes roulent en mobylette.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Ils roulaient déjà en mobylette du temps du Mola Omar


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2009)

'croyab' !!! 

http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/2...-fellation-librement-consentie/#xtor=RSS-3208

ils sont vraiment trop cons


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> 'croyab' !!!
> 
> http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/2...-fellation-librement-consentie/#xtor=RSS-3208
> 
> ils sont vraiment trop cons



Quel _Destin de gloire_!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> 'croyab' !!!
> 
> http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/2...-fellation-librement-consentie/#xtor=RSS-3208
> 
> ils sont vraiment trop cons



C'est clair, acheter une maison près d'une église, faut vraiment ne pas être bien dans sa tête


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2009)

Facebook et Linkedin sont _has-been_ à quand le réseau social de macinside ?


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Facebook et Linkedin sont _has-been_ à quand le réseau social de macinside ?



On peut s'y inscrire en masse juste pour flooder ? ...


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218532 a dit:
			
		

>



que des gens verticalement concentré


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

En fait tom cruise c'est un nain !!!


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5219110 a dit:
			
		

> En fait tom cruise c'est un nain !!!



Ouais.

Un nain plein aux as et qui baise des bombasses, alors que toi, t'es juste un nain tout court.


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2009)

*Et mUrde ...* 

Les Pays-Bas ne sont plus ce qu'ils etaient ... tout fout le camp ...  ...

Bon ceci dit il y a un phrase qui m'a surpris:



> La culture et la vente en gros de cannabis, interdites mais nécessaires pour approvisionner les coffee shops, sont aux mains de groupes criminels et rapporteraient deux milliards d'euros par an, selon la police.



J'etais presque sur que l'Etat neerlandais s'occupait de tout cela et en ramassait les fruits ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2009/09/15/Simplifions-le-droit-:-sauvons-la-Scientologie


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

Sont pas contents...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Sont pas contents...



Il y a de quoi. La générosité est bien mal récompensée de nos jours. 



> Il est reproché au milliardaire des "dons en argent d'une ampleur significative à destination des habitants de la commune."


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a de quoi. La générosité est bien mal récompensée de nos jours.



Après "l'arroseur arrosé", là on a "l'arroseur asséché" !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> un nain tout court.



Tu apprendra qu'un nain c'est toujours court


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5219304 a dit:
			
		

> Tu apprendra qu'un nain c'est toujours court



Et dans ton cas, on ne sait jamais ce qu'il porte !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "l'arroseur asséché" !



C'est malheureux en cette période de mousson


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2009)

... C'est fantastique !
La décadence, c'est la bonne ambiance !

http://www.lematin.ch/actu/economie/salaire-grands-patrons-bondi-crise-165370 

Laissons faire le marché qu'ils disent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> ... C'est fantastique !
> La décadence, c'est la bonne ambiance !
> 
> http://www.lematin.ch/actu/economie/salaire-grands-patrons-bondi-crise-165370
> ...



Il n'y a aucune volonté au niveau mondial de réguler quoi que ce soit. Et ce ne sont pas les éternelles gesticulations de Sarko, qui n'est pas foutu d'introduire de la régulation dans son propre pays, qui y changeront quelque chose.

Donc tout va continuer comme avant, jusqu'à la prochaine catastrophe.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> ... les éternelles gesticulations de Sarko ...



L'anti-sarkozysme primaire ne mène à rien, même que c'est Martine qui l'a dit  












Mouahahahahahahahaha


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Parce que franchement ils y en a qui y ont cru à leurs belles paroles ? Et puis ce n'est pas vraiment une catastrophe, comme disent certains, la crise ce n'est que pour les pauvres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5219422 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ce n'est pas vraiment une catastrophe, comme disent certains, la crise ce n'est que pour les pauvres



Tout à fait.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Septembre 2009)

Salauds de pauvres...


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (15 Septembre 2009)

En ce moment, se déroule la cérémonie de clôture des Jeux Olympiques Sourds à Taipei, les "Deaflympics".

Les prochains Deaflympics d'été auront lieu à Athènes en 2013 et ceux d'hiver en Slovaquie en 2011.

wouala


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> En ce moment, se déroule la cérémonie de clôture des Jeux Olympiques Sourds à Taipei, les "Deaflympics".
> 
> Les prochains Deaflympics d'été auront lieu à Athènes en 2013 et ceux d'hiver en Slovaquie en 2011.
> 
> wouala



Doit être simple pour entendre l'arbitre


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2009)

Il siffle les fautes au Tazer


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il siffle les fautes au Tazer



Ah ouais, pas con ça 
Bon pour le départ du 100m ça risque de poser un petit problème&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Au moins ça les boost un peu


----------



## boodou (15 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il siffle les fautes au Tazer



Bonne idée ! 
On pourrait élargir le concept à d'autres domaines ... le temps de parole à l'Assemblée Nationale par exemple ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Il aurait fallut le faire avant


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Un *article* interessant, encore oui je sais, sur la grippe, le vaccin, l'inutilite de l'alerte mondiale ...


Tiens, au fait !...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

Allez j'ai besoin d'un peu de repos ...


----------



## Chang (16 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens, au fait !...









​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ​



Je ne te le fais pas dire.


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2009)

La police défonce leurs porte ... par erreur


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La police défonce leurs porte ... par erreur



.....cette technique est apparemment inscrite dans les manuels des interventions à la page "T'en fous, t'es flic"....


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

Les catacombes vandalisées


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

La solution contre Hadopi... Comme quoi on ne peut rivaliser contre la nature.   

A part ça le plus grand fan des schtroumpfs est américain.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les catacombes vandalisées



Gros nazes ceux qui ont fait ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------

Suicides à FT, le patron en parle si bien

Comme quoi, on peut être patron d'une très grande entreprise et rester un gros con.

Le meilleur passage reste "par erreur, j'ai utilisé le mot 'mode' qui était la traduction du mot mood (humeur) en anglais". Mais bien sûr


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Comme quoi, on peut être patron d'une très grande entreprise et rester un gros con.



En fait l'un ne va pas sans l'autre


----------



## rizoto (16 Septembre 2009)

narcoleptique 

Surprenant pour un libéral ! non?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Comme quoi, on peut être patron d'une très grande ntreprise et rester un gros con.



Mon petit Bassou, je trouve que tu actives le _mode Julrou_le_Rouge_ de plus en plus souvent


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mon petit Bassou, je trouve que tu actives le _mode Julrou_le_Rouge_ de plus en plus souvent



Notes que cependant je n'ai pas tiré une généralité pour autant.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

Oui, sans doute paske tu n'as pas les mêmes oeillères


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, sans doute paske tu n'as pas les mêmes oeillères



Effectivement


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220493 a dit:
			
		

> En fait l'un ne va pas sans l'autre



Non, rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

Virus des extrêmes.

et non des extrémités.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2009)

A propos de H1N1 il est interessant d'aller faire un tour sur la page officielle du CDC (Center for Desease Control).
On peut nottament y lire:


> Total influenza hospitalization rates for adults and children are similar to or lower than seasonal influenza hospitalization rates depending on age group, but are higher than expected in the summer months.
> 
> 
> The proportion of deaths attributed to pneumonia and influenza (P&I) was low and within  the bounds of what is expected in the summer.


En gros RAS...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2009)

Histoires françaises racontées par les belges ...

http://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/france/ici-radio-bruxelles-140486

Si maintenant la Belgique se met à donner des "leçons" à la France,
mais où allons-nous ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Histoires françaises racontées par les belges ...
> 
> http://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/france/ici-radio-bruxelles-140486
> 
> ...



T'aurais pas une semaine de retard, voir deux ?   

Au fait t'as vu la vidéo de Brice ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220687 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas une semaine de retard, voir deux ?
> 
> Au fait t'as vu la vidéo de Brice ?



Toi tu n'as pas lu l'article. 

Bon sinon ça leur est monté à la tête cette histoire... 

Qu'ils pensent à soigner les sous-titres du JT ça sera déjà bien...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Toi tu n'as pas lu l'article.
> 
> Bon sinon ça leur est monté à la tête cette histoire...
> 
> Qu'ils pensent à soigner les sous-titres du JT ça sera déjà bien...



Si justement et ils en parlaient déjà dans les médias français (il y a au moins une semaine) de ce que les belges font comme reportage sur la France


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220687 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas une semaine de retard, voir deux ?
> 
> Au fait t'as vu la vidéo de Brice ?



Brice, c'est déjà du passé. Maintenant, c'est Jean-Louis (et c'est nettement moins grave). 



> La caméra de France 2 tourne toujours lorsque débarque, à son tour, Jean-Louis Borloo. Problème, le ministre a «manifestement forcé sur l'apéro», et s'avance d'un pas peu assuré vers les journalistes. Si peu assuré qu'il en heurte le micro de France 2, avant de prendre la parole. Il essaie de le faire, mais bredouille, et s'arrête. «Je n'ai rien à déclarer, en fait», lance le ministre, qui s'échappe dans sa voiture.


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220687 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas une semaine de retard, voir deux ?
> 
> Au fait t'as vu la vidéo de Brice ?



Euh non ... Je crois pas ...
Mais si tu le dis ... 
En tout cas le lien n'avait pas été posté ici et je me suis
dit qu'il fallait combler cette lacune 

Sinon rien de neuf pour moi !!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

C'est sûr que sur TF1 ou France TV ils ne risquaient pas trop d'en parler mais ils en ont parlé dans certains journaux papier et émissions de canal+ avec le fameux débat "est-ce que les belges nous en veulent ou est-ce que les médias français ne font pas bien leur boulot ?"


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2009)

Dites moi, dites moi, à votre humble avis d'internautes avertis, qu'est-ce qu'elle vend, au juste, avec son .com ?  

J'adore la rubrique "Rétablir la vérité". :love:


Y'a déjà un concours de parodies...

Celle-là est top :


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dites moi, dites moi, à votre humble avis d'internautes avertis, qu'est-ce qu'elle *vent*, au juste, avec son .com ?



voilà la réponse


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

Tout ceci pour la modique somme de ? 41 000 euros


----------



## silvio (16 Septembre 2009)

Pitain vous avez tout pété : 

*Error 500 - Internal server error*

 	Un problème inattendu est survenu. 
Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.


----------



## duracel (16 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Pitain vous avez tout pété :
> 
> *Error 500 - Internal server error*
> 
> ...


 

Non, il faut simplement se diriger vers le .com et pas le .org.

_Edit: en fait, oui, visiblement le .com et aussi mal en point._
_Ce site à connu un bref mais intense avenir..._


----------



## silvio (16 Septembre 2009)

Martine, sors de ce corps !!!


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> voilà la réponse



Whaouh le beau lapsus révélateur que voilà ! 



silvio a dit:


> Pitain vous avez tout pété :
> 
> *Error 500 - Internal server error*
> 
> ...



Parait que faut recharger, et ça marche.
Des fois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout ceci pour la modique somme de ? 41 000 euros



Beaucoup trop cher pour ce que c'est.


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

ça fait quand même très apparition de la vierge comme esthétique, je trouve.






En tout cas, si vous cherchiez quelles structures la scientologie a infiltré récemment, vous avez un début de réponse


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ça fait quand même très apparition de la vierge comme esthétique, je trouve.



Comme quoi, il ne faut jamais mélanger le plaisir et le travail.


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

en tout cas, plutôt de balancer 41000 euros, vous pouvez utiliser le desir d'avenir generator gratos


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comme quoi, il ne faut jamais mélanger le plaisir et le travail.



Tu n'aurais pas lu "apparition de la verge", toi ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


>



C'est quand même à chier visuellement 










Et vous remarquerez, que pour ne pas attiser les querelles du PS de clocher, je ne dis rien sur le contenu


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est quand même à chier visuellement
> 
> 
> 
> Et vous remarquerez, que pour ne pas attiser les querelles du PS de clocher, je ne dis rien sur le contenu



Sur le quoi?
Le contenu? :mouais:

*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab, pour une fois que j'essayais de ne pas provoquer Julrou_le_Rouge


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab, pour une fois que j'essayais de ne pas provoquer Julrou_le_Rouge




Ah mais tu remarqueras que pour ne pas provoquer, j'ai ri en rouge


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et vous remarquerez, que pour ne pas attiser les querelles du PS de clocher, je ne dis rien sur le contenu



alleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer....


un effort....


clique sur...


ah...

le contenu se résume, assez habilement faut dire, à une erreur "interne"


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est quand même à chier



Tu t'es trompé de topic, redirige toi sur celui de Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Le voilà !


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

'tain mais c'est la honte interplanétaire ! Si même la forme n'est pas là pour sauver le fond!

Je croyais pourtant qu'on utilisait plus les Minitel pour développer des sites ouaibes


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas lu "apparition de la verge", toi ?



Sainte-Verge alors


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais c'est la honte interplanétaire ! Si même la forme n'est pas là pour sauver le fond!
> 
> Je croyais pourtant qu'on utilisait plus les Minitel pour développer des sites ouaibes



Je suis déçu, il n'y a pas de musique au format midi en fond sonore


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'tain mais c'est la honte interplanétaire ! Je croyais pourtant qu'on utilisait plus les Minitel pour développer des sites ouaibes



Ah mais c'est la classe: comment faire cheap alors qu'on a payé 41 000 euros, c'est pour faire peuple. Le nombre de mecs qui ont bossé là dessus pour arriver à un design presque parfait dans sa sobriété, tu n'imagines pas. C'est un concept.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est un concept.



Ah ui vala, c'est ce mot que je cherchais. :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5221063 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu, il n'y a pas de musique au format midi en fond sonore



Tu pourrais lui envoyer ce lien qu'on trouve dans ta signature


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est un concept.



Un site en latin c'est concept, mais déjà pris, mais cette bouse c'est... de la mUrde


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais c'est la classe: comment faire cheap alors qu'on a payé 41 000 euros, c'est pour faire peuple. Le nombre de mecs qui ont bossé là dessus pour arriver à un design presque parfait dans sa sobriété, tu n'imagines pas. C'est un concept.



C'est simplement que tu n'as pas la fibre sociale. 

Personnellement, j'y suis très sensible et je trouve fort honorable de subventionner des boîtes nases. Le coup de pouce indispensable en temps de crise !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu pourrais lui envoyer ce lien qu'on trouve dans ta signature



Non lui c'est le site de l'UMP qui l'utilise


----------



## fedo (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est simplement que tu n'as pas la fibre sociale.
> 
> Personnellement, j'y suis très sensible et je trouve fort honorable de subventionner des boîtes nases. Le coup de pouce indispensable en temps de crise !



le secteur bancaire et celui des produits dérivés (lire Socgen, BNP et Natixis) te remercient et t'invitent à passer à l'agence (lire à la caisse) pour profiter de leur taux très bas


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est simplement que tu n'as pas la fibre sociale.
> 
> Personnellement, j'y suis très sensible et je trouve fort honorable de subventionner des boîtes nases. Le coup de pouce indispensable en temps de crise !



Je vais lui envoyer un devis pour ses vidéos.
Ca vaut bien 14000 euros une vidéo comme ça...


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais lui envoyer un devis pour ses vidéos.
> Ca vaut bien 14000 euros une vidéo comme ça...



Trop tard, elle a plus d'argent. Je compte bien lui facturer un sténopé de la sainte vierge que je viens de réaliser pour son web 4.0 pour un montant de 145700 euros (c'est Pierre Bergé qui paye) 

Cela dit, faut pas te dévaloriser. Ta boîte n'est peut-être pas si nase que cela?!

Si?

Ah non, désolé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

[youtube]ZYKuRDeMRiA[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYKuRDeMRiA


----------



## Craquounette (16 Septembre 2009)

Des preuves solides pour la première exoplanète rocheuse


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2009)

Bah j'espère qu'elle est pas peuplée d'exoconnards.


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah j'espère qu'elle est pas peuplée d'exoconnards.



Voyez cette pertinence d'une cinglante simplicité dans les remarques... Pour ça que que jipé, c'est jipé©.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Et là Fab nous sort un coup de camera avec filé intrépide et goutu de jipé© qui court dans l'herbe vers une bouteille de 51. :love:


----------



## Chang (17 Septembre 2009)

Royal JiPe51 ???

Gallopant toute langue dehors, les oreilles bringebalantes, la chevelure doree par le soleil du Sud et rebondie de ses soubresauts dans la garrigue ... ?

Ca m'a forcement rappele ce petit *bijou*.


----------



## boodou (17 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Des preuves solides pour la première exoplanète rocheuse





jpmiss a dit:


> Bah j'espère qu'elle est pas peuplée d'exoconnards.



Est-ce qu'on peut y jouer à l'exo-jokari là est la question ...


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Des preuves solides pour la première exoplanète rocheuse





jpmiss a dit:


> Bah j'espère qu'elle est pas peuplée d'exoconnards.




....bof ...là où il ya de l'exogène ya pas de plaisir ;;.c'est connu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Des preuves solides pour la première exoplanète rocheuse





jpmiss a dit:


> Bah j'espère qu'elle est pas peuplée d'exoconnards.





Lila a dit:


> ....bof ...là où il ya de l'exogène ya pas de plaisir ;;.c'est connu !



Là, je crains qu'à vous lire, l'exo tique


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2009)

Juste histoire de rebondir sur ce post,

Une dieppoise lègue 280,000 euros à partager entre 200 personnes


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2009)

Dites... on pourrait arrêter pendant une journée les jeux de mots foireux et les _private_ intra bar sur des topikalakon ?

Sinon ça va mal finir


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Dites... on pourrait arrêter pendant une journée les jeux de mots foireux et les _private_ intra bar sur des topikalakon ?
> 
> Sinon ça va mal finir



Que ça finisse mal alors.


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Un homme devient bleu après avoir pratiqué l'automédication ...

...les photos ....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> Un homme devient bleu après avoir pratiqué l'automédication ...
> 
> ...les photos ....



Toute analogie avec des membres devenus modérateurs, puis redevenus de simples bleus, est tout à fait fortuite.  Tant qu'il devient pas rose.

Sinon, le bling-bling franchit encore un pas. :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, le bling-bling franchit encore un pas. :sick:



Là, je dois avouer que ma "fibre artistique" a un peu de mal avec cette affirmation du journaliste :



> les belles fusions de la tradition ancienne et la nouvelle vision artistique en sont les résultats



:mouais:

Sinon, là, on est plus dans le *gl*ing *gl*ing que dans le *b*ling *b*ling, je trouve !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, le bling-bling franchit encore un pas. :sick:



On attend des vidéos du nettoyage du lustre. Ca va être croquignolet.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, le bling-bling franchit encore un pas. :sick:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, là, on est plus fans le *gl*ing *gl*ing que dans le *b*ling *b*ling, je trouve !





iDuck a dit:


> On attend des vidéos du nettoyage du lustre. Ca va être croquignolet.



"Tu l'as vu mon gros lustre ?!"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2009)

Mon collègue de bureau sent mauvais : que faire?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Septembre 2009)

Cela devient difficile de manifester en Allemagne ... 

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101591589-une-bavure-policiere-en-allemagne-fait-polemique


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Pitain vous avez tout pété :
> 
> *Error 500 - Internal server error*
> 
> ...



C'est vraiment énorme! Le seul lien (rétablir la vérité) qui ne conduit pas à une erreur interne c'est à cause d'une faute de frappe dans l'adresse:



  

(garantit sans trucage)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vraiment énorme! Le seul lien (rétablir la vérité) qui ne conduit pas à une erreur interne c'est à cause d'une faute de frappe dans l'adresse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais pas sans faute de frappe.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2009)

Ségoliste!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2009)

Une bonne raison d'acheter un iPhone


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

Fiches et fichage...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon, le bling-bling franchit encore un pas. :sick:



Ça pendouille quand même un peu


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Septembre 2009)

La grippe de "A" à Z : ne pas céder à la psychose.


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2009)

La crise est derrière nous (parait-il), il est donc plus que temps de préparer la suivante


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La crise est derrière nous (parait-il), il est donc plus que temps de préparer la suivante



Je suis prêt... J'ai fait un gros stock d'alcools fins... :love: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

C'est terrible ça... Avec des gens comme ça au pouvoir en Afrique, les massacres du Rwanda auraient fait baisser le cours de la viande


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2009)

Les nanoparticules et l'alimentation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis prêt... J'ai fait un gros stock d'alcools fins... :love: :style:



Ça ne suffira pas :



> Mais les assurances  &#8230; semblent avoir trouvé la solution : proposer le rachat d'assurances vie aux seuls malades présentant plusieurs pathologies graves.



Faudrait que tu stockes aussi du tabac, parce que si tu n'ajoutes pas un cancer du poumon à ta cirrhose du foie, tu ne les intéresseras sans doute pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La crise est derrière nous (parait-il), il est donc plus que temps de préparer la suivante



De mieux en mieux.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2009)

Il est vraiment en place lui...


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il est vraiment en place lui...


Mais c'est génial, une sonnette !... :rateau:
Quand j'étais gamin j'adorais appuyer dessus pour faire venir le maître d'hôtel !... 
Bon d'accord... 
C'était pas au ministère !... 
Mais au carré des officiers sur les cargos où naviguait mon père...


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il est vraiment en place lui...





> La lecture de cet article est réservée à nos abonnés. Afin d'y accéder, abonnez-vous dès maintenant, c'est instantané !



C'est quoi cette actualité élitiste, là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

Qui a appuyé sur la sonnette à lapin junky ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2009)

> Depuis deux ans, nous sommes sans cesse victimes de restructurations, de suppressions d&#8217;activités, parfois du jour au lendemain, qui mettent en porte-à-faux la hiérarchie intermédiaire.


Nan, ce n'est pas chez France Télécom... 

Vous aviez rendez-vous ?!...
Faudra repasser !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Voilà de la bonne bouffe


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

Sarkozy s'inspire du Bhoutan : il veut mesurer le bonheur national brut des Français.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Septembre 2009)

pour ceux qui voudraient s'mettre un peu la tête (dans les étoiles)...
les premières images issues du satellite Herschel
ou en français


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Dans le BTP ils sont tous gay ou alors elle était vraiment moche


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5223155 a dit:
			
		

> Dans le BTP ils sont tous gay ou alors elle était vraiment moche





> "Personne n'a voulu imaginer ce qui se serait passer si elle avait attrapé l'un d'entre nous".


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Dommage qu'il ne précise pas la tenue du travailleur (slim rose peut-être) ni la corpulence de la femme (un rectangle sur patte sans doute)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2009)

Aujourd'hui | 15h33
TibomonG4
Sarkozy s'inspire du Bhoutan : il veut mesurer le bonheur national brut des Français. 


C'est son côté Bouthan train. 


->


----------



## boodou (18 Septembre 2009)

L'arbre le plus vieux et le plus grand du monde !
_"300 feet tall
more than 1500 years old
84 separate photographs stitched together"_


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> L'arbre le plus vieux et le plus grand du monde !
> _"300 feet tall
> more than 1500 years old
> 84 separate photographs stitched together"_


Le plus grand, peut-être, le plus vieux certainement pas. Lors de ma prepa (il y a quelques lustres) le prof de bio nous a cité comme étant le plus vieux un machin tout rabougri qu'on estimait à + de 4000 ans et qui continuait à fleurir tous les ans.
Et oui-qui-pete-la cite un arbre suédois découvert en 2008 qui en aurait 7890.
Alors ton truc avec ses 1500 ans, c'est rien qu'un nioube


----------



## boodou (19 Septembre 2009)

Bah il a de la gueule quand même !


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2009)

Votre voisin vous emmurde ?
On dit merci !


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Votre voisin vous emmurde ?
> On dit merci !



J'espère qu'ils ont un bon filtre anti-spam


----------



## boodou (20 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> L'arbre le plus vieux et le plus grand du monde !
> _"300 feet tall
> more than 1500 years old
> 84 separate photographs stitched together"_




edit : ce n'est pas le plus vieux, c'est juste le plus grand.


----------



## fedo (20 Septembre 2009)

le corbeau finit toujours par lâcher prise.


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Aujourd'hui | 15h33
> TibomonG4
> Sarkozy s'inspire du Bhoutan : il veut mesurer le bonheur national brut des Français.
> 
> ...



Il a frappé !!!

http://www.lemonde.fr/asie-pacifiqu...me-au-bhoutan_1242992_3216.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Il a frappé !!!
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/asie-pacifiqu...me-au-bhoutan_1242992_3216.html#xtor=RSS-3208



Not' bon maitre nous fait la grosse secousse à pas cher ?


----------



## duracel (22 Septembre 2009)

Dealer à 4 ans
Tous en tôle et opla, problème réglé?


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

"Photographie retouchée afin de modifier l'apparence corporelle d'une personne"


----------



## fedo (22 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> "Photographie retouchée afin de modifier l'apparence corporelle d'une personne"



je propose que la mention "apparence corporelle modifiée" soit étendue pour les filles trop maquillées.

ben oui des fois tu crois que tu dragues Monica Bellucci et puis en fait tu te retrouves avec Arianne du Club Dorothée:sick::affraid:


----------



## Poutchi (22 Septembre 2009)

The INCREDIBLE GREAT FANTASTIC APPLE KEYNOTE 

(pas de répétition des mots, tout est authentique)

[YOUTUBE]Nx7v815bYUw[/YOUTUBE]

(je sais pas si j'suis au bon endroit pour ce post mais fallait que je le mette  j'adore)


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> The INCREDIBLE GREAT FANTASTIC APPLE KEYNOTE
> 
> (pas de répétition des mots, tout est authentique)


Postée ici...
Pis comme "actualité"... bof, bof... 
(pff, les geeks... :sleep: )





P.S : grillé, M'sieur Basseman !...


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> The INCREDIBLE GREAT FANTASTIC APPLE KEYNOTE
> 
> (pas de répétition des mots, tout est authentique)
> 
> ...



ouais ouais ouais. Et sinon tu as lu le sujet du topic ou tu postes avant ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> The INCREDIBLE GREAT FANTASTIC APPLE KEYNOTE
> 
> (pas de répétition des mots, tout est authentique)
> 
> ...



Ben y'a déjà deux fils (dont un fermé) qui en parlent


----------



## Poutchi (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ouais ouais ouais. Et sinon tu as lu le sujet du topic ou tu postes avant ?



Et sinon y a moyen d'être courtois quand on répond ou bien on doit toujours se sentir obligé de casser les gens pour se sentir bien?

Tu as des problèmes? tu veux en parler?


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Tu veux vraiment une réponse ?!...


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Et sinon y a moyen d'être courtois quand on répond ou bien on doit toujours se sentir obligé de casser les gens pour se sentir bien?
> 
> Tu as des problèmes? tu veux en parler?



bonjour et bienvenue sur macgeneration 


fais une recherche et répare les autorisations !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Et sinon y a moyen d'être courtois quand on répond ou bien on doit toujours se sentir obligé de casser les gens pour se sentir bien?
> 
> Tu as des problèmes? tu veux en parler?



T'as viré la plist?

edit: meurde, grillé par Yvos :rose:


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Et sinon y a moyen d'être courtois quand on répond ou bien on doit toujours se sentir obligé de casser les gens pour se sentir bien?
> 
> Tu as des problèmes? tu veux en parler?



Je la fais courtoise ou pas ?

Version courtoise :
Bonjour, vous n'avez malheureusement pas pris le temps de lire au moins une partie du topic dans lequel vous venez de poster votre vidéo. Celle-ci n'a rien à voir avec le sujet traité ici. C'est bien dommage, d'autant que vous n'êtes pas le seul.

Merci à l'avenir de faire attention à ce genre de chose.


Versoin directe : 
Des casses burnes avec les pompes sales comme toi, on en voit passer des dizaines par jour. Alors à force ça gave. Des mecs comme toi qui ne respectent rien, et il faudrait qu'on soit poli avec toi ?
Alors tu essuies tes pompes avant de rentrer, tu regardes un peu ce qui se fait avant de l'ouvrir.

Merci, si ça te monte jusqu'au cervelet, ça fera un cas social en moins à traiter.


----------



## Nephou (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Et sinon y a moyen d'être courtois quand on répond ou bien on doit toujours se sentir obligé de casser les gens pour se sentir bien?
> 
> Tu as des problèmes? tu veux en parler?



Bonjour,
il semblerait que tu aies sauté l'étape consistant à bien lire la première contribution d'un fil avant d'y contribuer toi même. Il semblerait également que tu aies oublié de réfléchir à la pertinence de ton message.

ça va mieux là ? bon et bien maintenant tu vas toi même filer relire les règles de courtoisies et travailler ton _self-control _au lieu de démarrer au quart de tour et de faire de la provoc' pour pas un rond... je ne suis pas sûr que tu sortes gagnant de ce jeu.


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as viré la plist?
> 
> edit: meurde, grillé par Yvos :rose:



:style:

je peux te le faire en pascalformac si tu veux



actu amusantes ou pas! question. vraie question

sois précis, réparer autorisation. oui. très important. 

virer playlists. 3. verifier.

attention, l'important est ailleurs. 

le plus important : ne pas revenir au bar après cela.


----------



## Nephou (22 Septembre 2009)

Arf... tu viens de te faire plein d'amis on dirait


----------



## rizoto (22 Septembre 2009)

Qu'ils sont efficaces ces modos !  

5 minutes et le forum prend la couleur verte !


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> je ne suis pas sûr que tu sortes gagnant de ce jeu.


Y'a une section "jeux d'argent" sur MacGé ?!... 
Nan, passque j'ai 1 ou 2 billets sinon qui...


----------



## Nephou (22 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> rhôô le coquinou il a édité!




c'est vert mais juste !


----------



## Poutchi (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je la fais courtoise ou pas ?
> 
> Version courtoise :
> Bonjour, vous n'avez malheureusement pas pris le temps de lire au moins une partie du topic dans lequel vous venez de poster votre vidéo. Celle-ci n'a rien à voir avec le sujet traité ici. C'est bien dommage, d'autant que vous n'êtes pas le seul.
> ...


 


Je m'incline devant tant d'intelligence et de pertinence 

Je remercie les gens ayant pris la peine de me répondre gentillement (et non désolé, on est pas tous des geek qui passons notre temps à verifier tout les topics du forum avant de poster. J'ai trouvé une chouette vidéo, j'ai eu envie de la faire partager, et ca s'arrête là..).

Ok elle y était déjà, mais y aurait ptêt eu moyen de me le dire un rien plus gentillement non? y a pas mort d'homme que je sache..

Soit..


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Laisse tomber...
Ce sont les "piliers du bar"...
De vrais abrutis !...


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je m'incline devant tant d'intelligence et de pertinence
> 
> Je remercie les gens ayant pris la peine de me répondre gentillement (et non désolé, on est pas tous des geek qui passons notre temps à verifier tout les topics du forum avant de poster. J'ai trouvé une chouette vidéo, j'ai eu envie de la faire partager, et ca s'arrête là..).
> 
> ...



Mais c'est tout le temps comme ça !!!! 

Putain, prenez 3 secondes de votre temps pour vérifier avant de l'ouvrir bordel ! C'est si compliqué ?


----------



## rizoto (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je remercie les gens ayant pris la peine de me répondre gentillement (et non désolé, on est pas tous des geek qui passons notre temps à verifier tout les topics du forum avant de poster. J'ai trouvé une chouette vidéo, j'ai eu envie de la faire partager, et ca s'arrête là..).



 Il s'entraine pour l'oscar du meilleur n00b?

Non y a pas mort d'homme, passons


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

@Bassman : toi t'as pas fait un bon caca, du coup t'es tout tendu, tout énervé !


----------



## Poutchi (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Putain, prenez 3 secondes de votre temps pour vérifier avant de l'ouvrir bordel ! C'est si compliqué ?


 je te retourne le compliment


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2009)

Compulsivité et éjaculation précoce sont dans un bateau. Qui tombe à l'eau ?


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

et ma blague en mode pascalformac, vous vous en foutez bordul???!!!


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

Complètement !... :style:


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> et ma blague en mode pascalformac, vous vous en foutez bordul???!!!



Ouais.
Ce n'est même pas une actualité amusante [mode Bassou vénèr:On] et puis putain bordel, des types qui balancent des blagues nazes y en a des dizaines par jour, tu pourrais pas relire toutes les bonnes blagues du topic avant de pondre ta bouse, merde !!! [mode Bassou vénèr:Off]


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

c'est bien ce que je pensais. vous n'êtes pas capables de répondre gentillement. 
vous êtes méchants


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> et ma blague en mode pascalformac, vous vous en foutez bordul???!!!


Ben depuis que t'as décidé de ne pas dire merci aux coup d'boule...



:rateau:


Pis c'est pas gentil de se moquer de ceux qui ne peuvent pas répondre


edit
(j'peux dire merci ? :rose


----------



## Lila (22 Septembre 2009)

..... Mackie a trouvé un nouveau job à France 2 : responsable des incrustations texte du JT !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

*Condamné en appel, Zataz en a "plein le cul" et songe à fermer*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

Oui c'est toujours comme ça, les personnes dans le milieu informatique bancaire ne se remettent jamais en question.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Ok elle y était déjà, mais y aurait ptêt eu moyen de me le dire un rien plus gentillement non? y a pas mort d'homme que je sache..



Faut vérifier, c'est tout.

Regarde, moi, ça fait 4 jours que je veux poster une actualité amusante... ou pas, mais avant, je vérifie chaque page pour voir si elle n'y est pas déjà. J'ai commencé vendredi dernier, et j'en suis à la 228 ème page (c'est lent, mais je ne fais pas que ça, hélas). J'espère avoir fini d'ici à la fin de la semaine, en espérant que personne ne post cette actualité avant moi.

Tu vois, c'est pas si compliqué !

Allez, zou, tombe le futal !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Laisse tomber...
> Ce sont les "piliers du bar"...
> De vrais abrutis !...



Et en plus, ils vieillissent mal, ces connards!


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et en plus, ils vieillissent mal, ces connards!



Surtout ceux dans le Sud


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Surtout ceux dans le Sud



M'en parle même pas! Quand je pense qu'en plus ils ont le soleil et la mer sous les yeux, la colère elle me ronge... 
Il leur manque bien que la gale pour pouvoir se gratter et se plaindre des démangeaisons, à ces fils de pute aigris...


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'en parle même pas! Quand je pense qu'en plus ils ont le soleil et la mer sous les yeux, la colère elle me ronge...
> Il leur manque bien que la gale pour pouvoir se gratter et se plaindre des démangeaisons, à ces fils de pute aigris...



Ouais.
Quand y en a un ça va, c'est quand y en plusieurs que ça pose problème


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais.
> Quand y en a un ça va, c'est quand y en plusieurs que ça pose problème



Comme la Horde©...
Y'en a un qui commence à te casser les burnes, et ils finissent tous par rappliquer...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais.
> Quand y en a un ça va, c'est quand y en plusieurs que ça pose problème




Ces auvergnats...


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme la Horde©...
> Y'en a un qui commence à te casser les burnes, et ils finissent tous par rappliquer...



C'est le problème des maisons de retraites semble-t-il  les vieux membres ont besoin de calme, il ne faut pas trop chambouler leurs habitudes, sinon ils sont perdus


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'en parle même pas! Quand je pense qu'en plus ils ont le soleil et la mer sous les yeux, la colère elle me ronge...
> Il leur manque bien que la gale pour pouvoir se gratter et se plaindre des démangeaisons, à ces fils de pute aigris...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme la Horde©...
> Y'en a un qui commence à te casser les burnes, et ils finissent tous par rappliquer...





boodou a dit:


> C'est le problème des maisons de retraites semble-t-il  les vieux membres ont besoin de calme, il ne faut pas trop chambouler leurs habitudes, sinon ils sont perdus


Un p'tit coup de grippe A...
Et hop, les grabataires au cimetière !... 

(quelle salo... l'Agrippa !...)


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> les vieux membres ont besoin de calme



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le vieux membre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le vieux membre ?



/burps ?


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ..... Mackie a trouvé un nouveau job à France 2 : responsable des incrustations texte du JT !!!!!!



en plus c'est pas loin de chez moi


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> /burps ?



©


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ..... Mackie a trouvé un nouveau job à France 2 : responsable des incrustations texte du JT !!!!!!



Mouahahahahaha


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ..... Mackie a trouvé un nouveau job à France 2 : responsable des incrustations texte du JT !!!!!!



Tu plaisante, je suppose ? Non, parce que Mackie, quand même, il fait quand même pas aussi nul que ça ! Il y a deux mots, dans ce texte, ça aurait été Mackie, il aurait bien réussi à placer quatre ou cinq fautes, sur un texte aussi long  Une faute, c'est minable, c'est lui faire insulte de penser qu'il puisse être l'auteur de ce &#8230; Poulet !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

quel soutien


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

Muse n'aime pas le playback.

Alors autant se foutre ouvertement de la gueule des télés qui l'imposent :

[youtube]3oTt8Noi5Rk[/youtube]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Surtout que la présentatrice est la nouvelle ministre de la culture de Berlusconi apparemment.


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

poil au fondement&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2009)

Une petite taxe pour la route ?

ben non, Deux, c'est mieux qu'une


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

poil à la lune


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> poil à la lune



Titi, sors de ce corps !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Maître Eolas : Hitler découvre l'affaire zataz.com


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Une petite taxe pour la route ?
> 
> ben non, Deux, c'est mieux qu'une



Ben, à vrai dire, ces deux là ne me feront pas pleurer, elles n'ont rien d'injuste, puisqu'elles consistent à dire que ceux qui gagnent de l'argent sans bosser paieront la même chose que ceux qui en gagnent en bossant !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Une petite taxe pour la route ?
> 
> ben non, Deux, c'est mieux qu'une



Toujours les même qu'on taxe. Les autres restant à l'abri derrière le super bouclier fiscal que le nain Sarko leur a concocté.

Ils vont même avoir droit à une réduction d'impôt pour compenser les 17 euros de la taxe carbone. C'est vrai que ces 17 euros représentent une charge énorme quand on gagne beaucoup d'argent.


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Poil aux dents...


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2009)

début de polémique sur le contrôle aérien d'un côté, exigence de l'autre..cela ne vous donne pas l'impression d'une pièce de théatre bien huilée?


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> début de polémique sur le contrôle aérien d'un côté, exigence de l'autre..cela ne vous donne pas l'impression d'une pièce de théatre bien huilée?



Les avions quand y en a un ça va, c'est quand y en a plusieurs que ça pose problème


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

poil à l'hymen&#8230;


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Les avions quand y en a un ça va, c'est quand y en a plusieurs que ça pose problème



saletés de contrôleurs auvergnats !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> saletés de contrôleurs auvergnats !



La preuve


----------



## PER180H (23 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Muse n'aime pas le playback.
> 
> Alors autant se foutre ouvertement de la gueule des télés qui l'imposent :



Qu'est-ce qu'il se raconte dans l'interview qui suit ? La présentatrice a compris la supercherie ou alors elle se fait berner jusqu'au bout ?
(je parle pas l'italien.. )


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

Je parle pas italien, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle se fait berner complètement.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Pour le playback elle a surement compris ne veut pas perdre la face par contre ensuite elle croit interviewer le chanteur alors qu'en fait c'est le batteur, bref elle ne connait même pas ses invités


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai qu'IE6 n'a pas de failles, mais il plus difficile à désinstaller lui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

Livre de VGE: «Au départ, cest une idée de Lady Diana»


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2009)

Apres le travail a domicile en cas d'arret maladie, l'imposition des indemnités journalières...
Sont jamais à cours d'idées à l'UMP...


----------



## pickwick (23 Septembre 2009)

Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elles n'étaient pas imposées : 
en bref on gagnait plus en restant chez soi accidenté qu'en travaillant ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elles n'étaient pas imposées :
> en bref on gagnait plus en restant chez soi accidenté qu'en travaillant ?



J'ai vécu ça pendant un an et demi.
Mais c'est quoi le plus choquant au final ?

1200 euros net par mois pour un boulot d'ingénieur informatique dans un centre de recherche (un des 2 plus gros), ou 1700 euros d'indemnité de salaire versé par la sécurité sociale selon ses barèmes ?

Moi j'vois plutôt ça comme un net sous-paiement dans mon ancien taf.
Et c'est aussi pour ça que c'est mon ancien taf.


----------



## Tam69 (23 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elles n'étaient pas imposées :
> en bref on gagnait plus en restant chez soi accidenté qu'en travaillant ?



Le salaire perçu en arrêt-maladie (que ce soit la maladie ou les conséquences de l'accident du travail) est rémunéré en dessous du salaire normal... Parlant en connaissance de cause, cela représente environ 60% du salaire... Et il faudrait aussi imposer cela ?  Généralement, ça n'est pas un choix de la personne de se retrouver dans cette situation


----------



## fedo (23 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Apres le travail a domicile en cas d'arret maladie, l'imposition des indemnités journalières...
> Sont jamais à cours d'idées à l'UMP...



juridiquement les conséquences sont très graves.
après avoir bafoué la présomption d'innocence, le droit à un procès équitable, la double peine et le droit des contrats avec HADOPI, après avoir dépénalisé le droit des affaires en supprimant l'aléa moral (c'est-à-dire la dissolution au pénal) pour les personnes morales convaincues d'escroquerie, on cherche maintenant à taxer les indemnités.

fiscalement les indemnités sont exemptées: licenciement (je ne parle pas des assedic qui ne sont pas une indemnité), dommâges et intérêts, etc...

encore un principe général du droit sur le point de vaciller


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elles n'étaient pas imposées :
> en bref on gagnait plus en restant chez soi accidenté qu'en travaillant ?



On ne gagne pas plus...



Tam69 a dit:


> Le salaire perçu en arrêt-maladie (que ce soit la maladie ou les conséquences de l'accident du travail) est rémunéré en dessous du salaire normal... Parlant en connaissance de cause, cela représente environ 60% du salaire... Et il faudrait aussi imposer cela ?  Généralement, ça n'est pas un choix de la personne de se retrouver dans cette situation



.. en arrêt maladie, le salarié touche plutôt autour des 80 % de son salaire.

Malheureusement, cela va dans la logique de la droite : tirer le social et nos acquis vers le bas, sous couverts d'un égalitarisme que nous autres, "bien-pensants de gauche", aurions bien du mal à contredire. L'argumentaire, bien que fallacieux, fait pourtant mouche, chez ceux qui ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez (qui croit bêtement que leurs politiques disent la vérité, "c'est bien, ils veulent l'égalité, ce qu'ils font c'est bien pour nous, yen a marre des nantis") comme chez les plus malins, poujadistes ou autres adeptes de Le Bon, qui profitent d'une classe politique alliée de la classe dirigeante...


A part ça, : Faurisson/Dieudonné : un an de prison avec sursis requis.


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est très bien résumé Fedo 

Je me calme et vais attendre demain soir pour fêter un anniversaire :

GUINNESS IS GOOD FOR YOU :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On ne gagne pas plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Toi qui aimes l'europe, tu devrait refaire une JAPD... C'est gerbant de propagande nationaliste, européenne et militaire :sleep:

Ca m'a donné une vision encore meilleure du gouvernement


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Mouarf !...  
Ça va p'têt devenir croustillant, finalement...


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouarf !...
> Ça va p'têt devenir croustillant, finalement...



c'est bon ça ! un mois de poilade en perspective


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

Mouais, sauf qu'aucune vérité ne sortira de ce procès malheureusement&#8230;


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mouais, sauf qu'aucune vérité ne sortira de ce procès malheureusement



bah on la connaît déjà la vérité non ?


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Toi qui aimes l'europe, tu devrait refaire une JAPD... C'est gerbant de propagande nationaliste, européenne et militaire :sleep:



Nationaliste ou Européenne ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

Les deux. C'est pas forcément incompatible.


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mouais, sauf qu'aucune vérité ne sortira de ce procès malheureusement



certains savent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Apres le travail a domicile en cas d'arret maladie, l'imposition des indemnités journalières



Oui, on sait. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h50 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Mouarf !...
> Ça va p'têt devenir croustillant, finalement...





> Dehors, Me Metzner annonce aux caméras quil va déposer plainte contre Nicolas Sarkozy pour atteinte à la présomption dinnocence.



Plainte qui ne pourra pas être examinée avant 2012 (au plus tôt) étant donné que Sarko est protégé par son statut de président.

Au passage, en regardant l'interview hier soir, j'ai halluciné en entendant Pujadas demander à Sarko si ce n'était pas compliqué d'être à la fois partie civile et d'avoir un pouvoir sur les magistrats (eu égard à sa fonction). "compliqué" ! Genre, "Ca va ? Vous vous en sortez bien ?".

Il aurait dû lui faire remarquer que ce n'était pas très équitable qu'il soit à la fois juge et partie.

C'est sûr qu'avec des journalistes aussi "gentils" Sarko peut faire son numéro tranquille.


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

Faut arrêter d'appeler "ça" des journalistes. Présentateurs éventuellement, et même ça, ils le font mal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Faut arrêter d'appeler "ça" des journalistes. Présentateurs éventuellement, et même ça, ils le font mal.



Ils devraient aller faire un stage aux Etats-Unis car là-bas les journalistes osent poser les questions qui fâchent.


----------



## Tam69 (24 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On ne gagne pas plus...
> 
> 
> 
> .. en arrêt maladie, le salarié touche plutôt autour des 80 % de son salaire.



Quand tu veux, je te prouves que non !  et que ça tourne généralement plutôt autour des 60% et qu'en plus, les indemnités journalières sont imposées au même titre que les salaires


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Le rapprochement entre les individus et la paix dans le monde viendra de la Wii


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2009)

Un lapsus... Maintenant c'est clair (stream), il nous prend vraiment pour des idiots. Il n'était pas avocat ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

En même temps, lapsus ou non, personne n'est dupe


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Les deux. C'est pas forcément incompatible.



L'une après l'autre je veux bien, les deux en même temps je comprends pas trop... 



Tam69 a dit:


> Quand tu veux, je te prouves que non !  et que ça tourne généralement plutôt autour des 60% et qu'en plus, les indemnités journalières sont imposées au même titre que les salaires



Je te crois volontiers  C'était un pourcentage que j'avais lu ou entendu depuis hier...


----------



## Tam69 (24 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je te crois volontiers  C'était un pourcentage que j'avais lu ou entendu depuis hier...



En fait, il me semble que dans ce domaine (comme dans beaucoup d'autres, malheureusement), la réalité des choses est masquée par les "moyennes" qu'on ne sait qui s'est autorisé à calculer... Genre le "salaire moyen" qui ne correspond à aucune réalité pour beaucoup d'individus, les indemnités journalières qui seraient quasi-équivalentes au salaire, ces *** d'agriculteurs qui vivent tous des primes, etc, etc... Je trouve dommage de voir "falsifier" les choses de cette manière  Mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien, hein !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

De toutes façons, 60% ou 80%, ça fait quand même une perte.

Mais bon, les salariés en arrêt maladie peuvent compenser la perte de salaire en travaillant pendant leur arrêt maladie, comme le leur avait suggéré Frédéric Lefebvre il y a quelques temps. Alors de quoi se plaint-on ?   :mouais:


----------



## Tam69 (24 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> De toutes façons, 60% ou 80%, ça fait quand même une perte.
> 
> *Mais bon, les salariés en arrêt maladie peuvent compenser la perte de salaire en travaillant pendant leur arrêt maladie, comme le leur avait suggéré Frédéric Lefebvre il y a quelques temps. Alors de quoi se plaint-on ?*   :mouais:



En même temps, ça dépend de la maladie qu'on a...


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2009)

Et l'année n'est pas finie...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

De l'eau c'est bien mais avec du Pastis ça serait mieux!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Hey! les hord(ur)es, Scotland Yard est à votre recherche   


*MOUHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> De l'eau c'est bien mais avec du Pastis ça serait mieux!





> Il s'agit du vaisseau américain *Cassini* qui avait effectué ses mesures il y a dix ans en croisant près de la Lune sur son chemin vers Saturne.



C'est Casanis, pas Cassini


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5229248 a dit:
			
		

> Hey! les hord(ur)es, Scotland Yard est à votre recherche
> 
> 
> *MOUHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Le communautarisme dans toute sa splendeur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2009)

Lequel imite l'autre ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

L'ANPE de Colomiers radie même les ex-chômeurs


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

Un témoignage qui fout la nausée....


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un témoignage qui fout la nausée....



Les amalgames, préjugés débiles ont la vie dure
Et j'imagine même pas pour celui qui est "pédé et bougnoule" et pourtant, surtout et avant tout français


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et j'imagine même pas pour celui qui est "pédé et bougnoule"


Ouais enfin celui là il cherche un peu la merde quand même!


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais enfin celui là il cherche un peu la merde quand même!


Eux aussi l'ont bien cherché !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un témoignage qui fout la nausée....





tirhum a dit:


> Eux aussi l'ont bien cherché !...



Je sens que mes aigreurs ne vont pas tarder à me reprendre... :sick::sick::sick:

Pourtant je devrais même plus m'étonner...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

Les parent auraient du leur faire prendre le bain en combinaison de plongée (ou en burkini)...


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

C'est bien les gonzesses ça&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Les amalgames, préjugés débiles ont la vie dure
> Et j'imagine même pas pour celui qui est "pédé et bougnoule" et pourtant, surtout et avant tout français



Et s'il est auvergnat en plus...


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Eux aussi l'ont bien cherché !...


Tout le monde en burqua, et on n'en parle plus !


(p'tain, mais on va où, la ?)

edit : grillé par l'anésthésiste


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> p'tain, mais on va où, la ?



DTC


----------



## Lila (24 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5229614 a dit:
			
		

> DTC




...... en d'autres temps et d'autres lieux cela t'aurait valu un ban !!!!


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2009)

Ouais...enfin une reconduite aux frontières, cela ne ferait peut-être pas de mal...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

Ça collerait plus à l'air de temps


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5229614 a dit:
			
		

> blabla



Bon. T'as pas ot' chose à foutre ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est bien les gonzesses ça



47 heures ? tant que çà ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bon. T'as pas ot' chose à foutre ?


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2009)

Gods hotline, vous souhaitez parler a dieu ?


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2009)

Je me disais bien que le Doc avait l'air super occupé en ce moment.


Sinon, ben y'a deux rafales qui sont tombés à la mer... 
Je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'on nous dise qu'il s'agit d'une erreur technique ou mécanique ou électronique...


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je me disais bien que le Doc avait l'air super occupé en ce moment.
> 
> 
> Sinon, ben y'a deux rafales qui sont tombés à la mer...
> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'on nous dise qu'il s'agit d'une erreur technique ou mécanique ou électronique...



vu le contrat en vue avec le Brésil et la tentative avec l'Arabie Saoudite (avec rachat d'occasion de mirage), ils vont dire que l'un des pilotes était rouiller  car c'est un stage de remise en condition


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2009)

Roooohh !... 
C'est pas bien !...


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Roooohh !...
> C'est pas bien !...





Merci titi, moi qui faisait la tronche depuis le réveil, tu viens de me faire changer d'humeur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

Les caisses de retraite du Sénat victimes de Bernard Madoff



> Le Sénat français a perdu 300.000 euros dans l'affaire Madoff via un fonds d'investissement dont une partie était indirectement placée chez le financier américain.


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2009)

Vous êtes conseiller en insertion socio-professionnelle, DRH ?!...
Viendez vous installer !...  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Roooohh !...
> C'est pas bien !...



C'est le képi qui leur serre trop le cigare ou on les assoit sur leur matraque pour qu'ils soient aussi tendu du slip ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Septembre 2009)

Une ville propose la prostitution comme un service sur son site Internet


----------



## pickwick (25 Septembre 2009)

En suisse, on en est pas là mais presque .... dans la mesure où en ville il y a des larges panneaux publicitaires qui font de temps la pub pour les salons érotiques de Genève.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Roooohh !...
> C'est pas bien !...





> () Or, ce capitaine s'amuse à porter, durant deux jours, un t-shirt noir ()



En plus, c'est un crado, ce capitaine gendarme ! 



pickwick a dit:


> En suisse, on en est pas là mais presque .... dans la mesure où en ville il y a des larges panneaux publicitaires qui font de temps la pub pour les salons érotiques de Genève.



Ah oui, presque... C'est vrai que c'est quasi la même chose, les maisons closes et les salons de l'érotisme.


----------



## boodou (25 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah oui, presque... C'est vrai que c'est quasi la même chose, les maisons closes et les salons de l'érotisme.



Eh te vexe pas voyons ! il n'a aucunement critiqué ton stand spécialisé dans le hard-crade-gérontophile au salon de l'érotisme parisien ...


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Eh te vexe pas voyons ! il n'a aucunement critiqué ton stand spécialisé dans le hard-crade-gérontophile au salon de l'érotisme parisien ...


Et ça te fais rire ?


pov' type vas


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2009)

Méthode Coué...


----------



## boodou (26 Septembre 2009)

Vous connaissiez l'expression "petit cancer du côlon" ?


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Vous connaissiez l'expression "petit cancer du côlon" ?



D'ailleurs, depuis, il commence ses concerts par "Quoi ma gueule", et il termine par "Qu'est-ce qu'il a mon cul".


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Méthode Coué...




Et les millions de gens au chômage, les millers de sans-abris... ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et les millions de gens au chômage, les millers de sans-abris... ? :mouais:



Mais ces gens là ne sont pas touchés par la crise, ils mourraient déjà de faim avant, ils continuent pendant la crise, c'est tout, on va plutôt se préoccuper de faire ce qu'il faut pour que les riches puissent le rester, ce sont eux, les vraies victimes de la crise, un pauvre, que veux tu qu'il perde, il n'a rien  ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------




boodou a dit:


> Vous connaissiez l'expression "petit cancer du côlon" ?



Ben bien sûr, qu'on connaissait, il l'a piquée à Coluche (le cancer du bras droit) : "_Ah mais moi, je veux pas un gros cancer qu'on meurt avec et tout &#8230; Ah nan !&#8230; Ah nan !_"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2009)

G20-UMP: Le "leadership" français salué


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah oui, presque... C'est vrai que c'est quasi la même chose, les maisons closes et les salons de l'érotisme.




je vois pas le rapport avec ce que j'ai dit....


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2009)

Caramba, encore raté © !


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2009)

Je suis content de pas être un maghrébien 




> *Moi, Mustapha Kessous, journaliste au "Monde" et victime du racism*e
> LE MONDE | 23.09.09 | 14h46 &#8226; Mis à jour le 23.09.09 | 19h13
> 
> Brice Hortefeux a trop d'humour. Je le sais, il m'a fait une blague un jour. Jeudi 24 avril 2008. Le ministre de l'immigration et de l'identité nationale doit me recevoir dans son majestueux bureau. Un rendez-vous pour parler des grèves de sans-papiers dans des entreprises. Je ne l'avais jamais rencontré. Je patiente avec ma collègue Laetitia Van Eeckhout dans cet hôtel particulier de la République. Brice Hortefeux arrive, me tend la main, sourit et lâche : "Vous avez vos papiers ?".....



La suite.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Déjà posté par JP 

P.S.: on peut pas copier un article complet


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais enfin celui là il cherche un peu la merde quand même!



*MOA SA ME FOU LA HÈNE LAI PAIDAI D COULEUR!!*


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2009)

La nouvelle Miss Suisse est... blonde.  Tant pis (@Amok).


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> La nouvelle Miss Suisse est... blonde.  Tant pis (@Amok).



:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> La nouvelle Miss Suisse est... blonde.  Tant pis (@Amok).




P'tain ils ont meilleur goût qu'en france !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain ils ont meilleur goût qu'en france !



Non non, c'est une Suissesse, tout simplement.


----------



## boodou (27 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non non, c'est une Suissesse, tout simplement.



paraît que les suisses mâles eux, sont bien en-deçà ...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> paraît que les suisses mâles eux, sont bien en-deçà ...



Tu sais ce qu'on dit du qu'en-dira-t-on


----------



## boodou (27 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'on dit du qu'en-dira-t-on



"on" est un con.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> La nouvelle Miss Suisse est... blonde.  Tant pis (@Amok).



Elle fait des trucs avec des yaourts ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2009)

Roman Polanski arrêté à son arrivée en Suisse


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Roman Polanski arrêté à son arrivée en Suisse





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Le ministre de la Culture et de la Communication, Frédéric Mitterrand, s'est déclaré «stupéfait», ajoutant s'être entretenu avec Nicolas Sarkozy «qui suit le dossier avec la plus grande attention et partage le souhait (...) d'une résolution rapide de la situation».


z'ont rien de plus important à foutre ?


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2009)

Attaquons la Suisse


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> z'ont rien de plus important à foutre ?



D'autant plus que s'il est coupable, y'a aucune raison qu'il ne fasse pas de taule.

Ceci dit 30 ans pour arrêter un personnage public, cinéaste, on fait difficilement pire non ?


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> D'autant plus que s'il est coupable, y'a aucune raison qu'il ne fasse pas de taule.



C'est ce que je pense aussi... 
Il aurait fait 59 jours de prison dans les années 70 pour ce fait, a été relâché, puis a été condamné à 30 jours de plus, qu'il a fui... 



Bassman a dit:


> Ceci dit 30 ans pour arrêter un personnage public, cinéaste, on fait difficilement pire non ?



Ça peut s'expliquer, cependant : aucun mandat d'arrêt international n'avait été lancé contre le cinéaste, il n'aurait pu être arrêté que s'il était allé sur le territoire américain depuis qu'il est inculpé, ce qu'il n'a (apparemment :mouais pas fait...


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2009)

Et y pas prescription dans ce cas là ? Peut-être pas pour ce genre de crime ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Et y pas prescription dans ce cas là ? Peut-être pas pour ce genre de crime ?



Une peine prononcée à la suite d'un jugement n'a aucune prescription.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Tiens, un nouveau suicide chez FT.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça peut s'expliquer, cependant : *aucun mandat d'arrêt international n'avait été lancé contre le cinéaste*, il n'aurait pu être arrêté que s'il était allé sur le territoire américain depuis qu'il est inculpé, ce qu'il n'a (apparemment :mouais pas fait...



D'après ce que j'ai entendu hier, si, il y a 2 ans.

Et sa victime qui a aujourd'hui 45 ans demande l'arrêt des poursuites contre lui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et sa victime qui a aujourd'hui 45 ans demande l'arrêt des poursuites contre lui.



Que cette personne demande un arrêt des poursuites est une chose, que Roman Polanski s'arroge le droit de ne pas purger la peine à laquelle il a été condamné en est une autre, que Mitterrand et Sarkozy, comme d'autres, trouvent ça normal ne m'étonne guère.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que cette personne demande un arrêt des poursuites est une chose, que Roman Polanski s'arroge le droit de ne pas purger la peine à laquelle il a été condamné en est une autre, que Mitterrand et Sarkozy, comme d'autres, trouvent ça normal ne m'étonne guère.



Perso, j'ai trouvé la réaction de Mitterrand un peu curieuse. Il a totalement zappé ce pourquoi Polanski avait été condamné.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Perso, j'ai trouvé la réaction de Mitterrand un peu curieuse. Il a totalement zappé ce pourquoi Polanski avait été condamné.



Ouai mais Mitterand c'est le même panier. Il joue à touche-pipi aussi.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai entendu hier, si, il y a 2 ans.



Ah, au temps pour moi...  



iDuck a dit:


> Et sa victime qui a aujourd'hui 45 ans demande l'arrêt des poursuites contre lui.



Oui, après un arrangement financier avec Polanski, à ce que j'ai également entendu hier (France Inter). 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que cette personne demande un arrêt des poursuites est une chose, que Roman Polanski s'arroge le droit de ne pas purger la peine à laquelle il a été condamné en est une autre, que Mitterrand et Sarkozy, comme d'autres, trouvent ça normal ne m'étonne guère.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2009)

Le mug ultime de Lionel de MacBidouille.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

CO2 is green


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> CO2 is green



Tu ne sais pas le pire ? Ben c'est que sur le fond, ils ont raison ! le CO2 es bien vert, c'est un polluant naturel ! lorsque tu "brûle" du carburant fossile, tu ne fais que rendre à l'atmosphère du CO2 qui avait été fixé par des plantes au dévonien ou au carbonifère !

Comme quoi, il ne faut pas confondre "autour" et "alentours", tout ce qui est "vert" n'est pas forcément bénéfique, et peut même être carrément nuisible !

La preuve, s'il est une chose dont nous sommes certains, c'est que tous les épisodes d'extinctions massives qui ont eu lieu au cours de la préhistoire, dont, notamment, la pire connue, à la fin du permien (90% des espèces végétales et animales éteintes), sont d'origine "naturelle"


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2009)

Quelle perte irréparable !... 







Z'ont pas arrêté le bon "corbeau" ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'ont pas arrêté le *bon* "corbeau" ?!...



J'aurais plutôt dit : "z'ont pas arrêté le *seul* corbeau" mais quand même, on progresse, là le calibre a déjà diminué, on est passé du 38 au 22.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelle perte irréparable !...



Prochain thème de l'émission de Delarue : "Vous avez été cambriolé : venez raconter". 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt dit : "z'ont pas arrêté le *seul* corbeau" mais quand même, on progresse, là le calibre a déjà diminué, on est passé du 38 au 22.



Ca existe plus petit que le 22 ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Prochain thème de l'émission de Delarue : "Vous avez été cambriolé : venez raconter".


Il s'est p'têt "auto-cambriolé" pour avoir un sujet d'émission ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne sais pas le pire ? Ben c'est que sur le fond, ils ont raison ! le CO2 es bien vert, c'est un polluant naturel ! lorsque tu "brûle" du carburant fossile, tu ne fais que rendre à l'atmosphère du CO2 qui avait été fixé par des plantes au dévonien ou au carbonifère !
> 
> Comme quoi, il ne faut pas confondre "autour" et "alentours", tout ce qui est "vert" n'est pas forcément bénéfique, et peut même être carrément nuisible !
> 
> La preuve, s'il est une chose dont nous sommes certains, c'est que tous les épisodes d'extinctions massives qui ont eu lieu au cours de la préhistoire, dont, notamment, la pire connue, à la fin du permien (90% des espèces végétales et animales éteintes), sont d'origine "naturelle"



Ok ok... et ?
Le réchauffement climatique n'est pas l'effet de l'homme mais un cycle naturel, aussi ?...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il s'est p'têt "auto-cambriolé" pour avoir un sujet d'émission ?!...



Peut-être bien.


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ok ok... et ?
> Le réchauffement climatique n'est pas l'effet de l'homme mais un cycle naturel, aussi ?...



C'est un combiné des 2. Il y a un réchauffement climatique qui n'est pas du fait de l'homme, cependant, ce dernier augmente le phénomène gravement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ok ok... et ?
> Le réchauffement climatique n'est pas l'effet de l'homme mais un cycle naturel, aussi ?...



Le réchauffement climatique n'est pas un "cycle", quant à l'homme, il ne fait qu'y contribuer, dans une proportion importante, mais que je ne suis pas en mesure de chiffrer, mais il est très loin d'en être la seule source, et c'est un phénomène qui, s'il n'est pas "cyclique" (avec la notion de régularité que ça suppose), n'en reste pas moins répétitif au cours des éons.

Par exemple : la fonte des glaces aux pôles : eh bien dans l'histoire récente (les 650 derniers millions d'années) de notre planète, les périodes sans glaces aux pôles ont été plus longues que celles "avec"

Mais bien entendu, tout ça n'a rien à voir avec mon propos précédent, que visiblement tu as lu en diagonale (ou alors tu t'es arrêté à la seconde ligne), car il ne visait qu'à démontrer l'importance de bien définir les choses, en montrant que tout en disant la vérité "à la lettre", l'article cité par gloup gloup mentait effrontément sur le fond (un remake de "la vérité si je ment, en somme) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

Transport ferroviaire : le plan vert de Borloo va-t-il aboutir à 1 million de camions en plus sur les routes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le réchauffement climatique n'est pas un "cycle"



Le réchauffement voire le refroidissement climatique est un cycle selon la théorie orbitale du climat  :  lire ici


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Une peine prononcée à la suite d'un jugement n'a aucune prescription.



J'avoue oui que Kouchner sur inter qui parle d'histoire sinistre, ça me met un peu mal à l'aise, surtout quand il justifie ça par le fait que c'est un grand homme, plein de talent, genre il aurait été noir et pauvre là on s'en branlait qu'il soit cueillit 30 ans après ?

Oui ça me met mal à l'aise cette levée de bouclier, y a tellement souvent personne pour rien dire pour des affaires plus importantes que là ça sent quand même bien la bonne bourgeoisie qui protège ses ouailles et du coup je trouve ça un peu écoeurant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

Quelques mots sur l'affaire Polanski


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> J'avoue oui que Kouchner sur inter qui parle d'histoire sinistre, ça me met un peu mal à l'aise, surtout quand il justifie ça par le fait que c'est un grand homme, plein de talent, genre il aurait été noir et pauvre là on s'en branlait qu'il soit cueillit 30 ans après ?
> 
> Oui ça me met mal à l'aise cette levée de bouclier, y a tellement souvent personne pour rien dire pour des affaires plus importantes que là ça sent quand même bien la bonne bourgeoisie qui protège ses ouailles et du coup je trouve ça un peu écoeurant.



Qu'il ferait bon faire un parallèle avec les propos d'Hortefeux lors de la petite fête de l'UMP qui, tenus par LePen, auraient sûrement eu un autre écho


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qu'il ferait bon faire un parallèle avec les propos d'Hortefeux lors de la petite fête de l'UMP qui, tenus par LePen, auraient sûrement eu un autre écho



Ça, c'est un point de détail...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelques mots sur l'affaire Polanski


 
Va faire confiance à un suisse après ça !


----------



## duracel (29 Septembre 2009)

Véronique Sanson se la pète....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

Un appareil innovant pour lutter contre le ronflement


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> J'avoue oui que Kouchner sur inter qui parle d'histoire sinistre, ça me met un peu mal à l'aise, surtout quand il justifie ça par le fait que c'est un grand homme, plein de talent, genre il aurait été noir et pauvre là on s'en branlait qu'il soit cueillit 30 ans après ?
> 
> Oui ça me met mal à l'aise cette levée de bouclier, y a tellement souvent personne pour rien dire pour des affaires plus importantes que là ça sent quand même bien la bonne bourgeoisie qui protège ses ouailles et du coup je trouve ça un peu écoeurant.



Murde.
Je suis d'accord avec JPTK.
Je ne m'en remets pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Véronique Sanson se la pète....



Une façon originale de dire le fond de sa pensée ? On attend le droit de réponse ? Il était un peu coincé sans micro.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Le crâne dHitler conservé à Moscou est celui dune femme.


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le crâne dHitler conservé à Moscou est celui dune femme.


Chouette... :hein:
Ça va relancer les "spéculations" de certains nostalgiques sur son sort...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le crâne dHitler conservé à Moscou est celui dune femme.



Hitler était un trans!


----------



## boodou (29 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Hitler était un trans!



Et oui. D'où le fantasme d'une Europe trans-nazionale


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le réchauffement voire le refroidissement climatique est un cycle selon la théorie orbitale du climat  :  lire ici



Je connais cette théorie &#8230; totalement démentie par les données paléo climatologiques !

Sur les 650 derniers millions d'années (depuis la fin du pré-cambrien), les ères glaciaires n'ont intéressé qu'un peu moins que le dernier demi million d'années (il y a 500 000 ans, le logement de Jipé, à Terra Amata, était juste au bord de la Méditerranée, dont le niveau était plus élevé de 25 à 30 mètres qu'aujourd'hui en raison de l'absence de calottes glaciaires aux pôles), ainsi que quelques périodes au cours du Permien (fin de l'ère primaire) et du Trias (début de l'ère secondaire).

Tout ça fait "assez peu cyclique" !


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je connais cette théorie


Mais que ne connais-tu pas ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais que ne connais-tu pas ?!...



Ben, désolé de savoir, mais je vais pas faire semblant de pas savoir non plus, hein ! :hein:

Cela dit, si on compare la (minuscule) somme de mon savoir à celle (immense) de ce que j'ignore, je pense que je ne devrais pas craindre de m'ennuyer avant plusieurs millénaires d'ici


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) je pense que je ne devrais pas craindre de m'ennuyer avant plusieurs millénaires d'ici


Nous non plus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout ça fait "assez peu cyclique" !



Des modèles climatiques de complexités différentes ont prouvé qu'une partie importante de la variation climatique à long terme (de la dizaine à la centaine de milliers d'années) pouvait s'expliquer par les variations des paramètres orbitaux aux mêmes échelles de temps. Un de ces modèles climatiques de complexité intermédiaire.

Je te laisse fouiller dans les thèses nombreuses  Maintenant si tu as des sources contradictoires je prends


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Des modèles climatiques de complexités différentes ont prouvé qu'une partie importante de la variation climatique à long terme (de la dizaine à la centaine de milliers d'années) pouvait s'expliquer par les variations des paramètres orbitaux aux mêmes échelles de temps. Un de ces modèles climatiques de complexité intermédiaire.
> 
> Je te laisse fouiller dans les thèses nombreuses  Maintenant si tu as des sources contradictoires je prends



Pas la peine, tout est dit dans la première phrase : "_de la dizaine à la centaine de milliers d'années_", c'est à dire qu'on fait l'impasse totale sur plus de 95% du quaternaire (+/- 4 millions d'années), et les 650 millions d'années (environ) des ères primaires, secondaires et tertiaires. Si au lieu de ça on prenait ces périodes en compte, on constaterait que les ères glaciaires représentent moins de 1% de la période considérée, réparties pour l'essentiel, sur trois époques (limite Permien/Trias, fin du Trias, et un petit bout du dernier million d'années du quaternaire). Non seulement ça ne fait pas beaucoup, mais en plus, sur le plan "régularité cyclique" &#8230; 

Par ailleurs, d'autres théories, tout aussi sérieuses et étayées attribuent ces périodes, non pas aux paramètres orbitaux de la terre, mais à ceux du système solaire au sein de la Galaxie, qui l'amèneraient par moment à traverser des nuages de poussières intersidérales qui provoqueraient ces périodes glaciaires par diminution de l'insolation (la poussière absorbant une partie du rayonnement solaire).

Comme tu peux voir, les hypothèses ne manquent pas, mais cette dernière à le mérite de moins contredire les archives fossiles sur une bien plus grande période que les 100 000 dernières années, donc, sur une période où la survenance de ces épisodes apparaît bien plus aléatoire.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas la peine, tout est dit dans la première phrase : "_de la dizaine à la centaine de milliers d'années_", c'est à dire qu'on fait l'impasse totale sur plus de 95% du quaternaire (+/- 4 millions d'années), et les 650 millions d'années (environ) des ères primaires, secondaires et tertiaires. Si au lieu de ça on prenait ces périodes en compte, on constaterait que les ères glaciaires représentent moins de 1% de la période considérée, réparties pour l'essentiel, sur trois époques (limite Permien/Trias, fin du Trias, et un petit bout du dernier million d'années du quaternaire). Non seulement ça ne fait pas beaucoup, mais en plus, sur le plan "régularité cyclique"




Bon.. Aller... Avoue... Tu tiens plus de l'encyclopédie que de l'homme hein ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon.. Aller... Avoue... Tu tiens plus de l'encyclopédie que de l'homme hein ?


Hmmm...
C'est un bot, c'est tout !... 

:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon.. Aller... Avoue... Tu tiens plus de l'encyclopédie que de l'homme hein ?



Pas du tout, par définition, un savoir "encyclopédique" est universel, alors que le mien ne couvre que des sujets qui m'intéressent (Bon, d'accord, il y en a pas mal, mais quand même beaucoup moins que de sujets dont je me tamponne le coquillard ) !

Par ailleurs, lorsque mon instituteur à dit à ma mère qu'il me faudrait une encyclopédie pour aller à l'école, elle l'a tout de suite envoyé paître, argant que je pouvais très bien aller à l'école à pieds 

:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> *MOA SA ME FOU LA HÈNE LAI PAIDAI D COULEUR!!*


ouais mais t'es vraiment une conne... Rater ta tournante avec Touré Kunda faut le faire... sont pourtant balaises les mecs ....


----------



## boodou (29 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> , je pense que je ne devrais pas craindre de m'ennuyer avant plusieurs millénaires d'ici



Tu comptes vivre autant de temps ?


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu comptes vivre autant de temps ?


ben c'est ça le pire... vas encore bien nous faire chier un bail... les vieux, on devrait les tuer à la naissance


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu comptes vivre autant de temps ?



Hélas non, je ne m'appelle pas Amok, moi 





Sindanárië a dit:


> ben c'est ça le pire... vas encore bien nous faire chier un bail... les vieux, on devrait les tuer à la naissance



Oui, c'est vrai qu'avec toi, on a raté une occase, là ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

L'administration Obama demande à la cour suprème de limiter les brevets logiciels :love::love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2009)

Il photographie ses enfants, on le juge pédophile :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il photographie ses enfants, on le juge pédophile :mouais:






tirhum a dit:


> Eux aussi l'ont bien cherché !...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

Incendie criminel dans un dépôt TCL de 2500 m2 à Lyon, plus de 30 autobus brûlés

J'aime bien ça : "_De son côté, Gérard Collomb, sénateur-maire PS de Lyon, a appelé mercredi à une reprise du travail. "J'appelle à une reprise du travail de la part des syndicats. Cette grève a trop duré", a déclaré M. Collomb sur LCI_.". 
Non mais, il se mèle de quoi, ce connard ? :mouais:  Il a été bien élu sur un programme populo-sécuritaire, mais là on touche le fond...  

En attendant, nos camarades continuent face à une direction autiste qui ne veut rien lâcher...


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... camarades...


Tu es chauffeur de bus ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu es chauffeur de bus ?!...



Presque.


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Incendie criminel dans un dépôt TCL de 2500 m2 à Lyon, plus de 30 autobus brûlés
> 
> J'aime bien ça : "_De son côté, Gérard Collomb, sénateur-maire PS de Lyon, a appelé mercredi à une reprise du travail. "J'appelle à une reprise du travail de la part des syndicats. Cette grève a trop duré", a déclaré M. Collomb sur LCI_.".
> Non mais, il se mèle de quoi, ce connard ? :mouais:  Il a été bien élu sur un programme populo-sécuritaire, mais là on touche le fond...
> ...



Et on les comprend ! 9,50  brut de l'heure (et oui, pas de forfait donc salaire variable chaque mois...), 12 à 14h par jour, planning à dispo 24h à l'avance pas plus, changement d'affectation de ligne sans tenir compte du temps au salarié pour aller à son "poste de travail", temps d'attente non rémunérés et j'en passe... Je dirais qu'ils font partie de la base "esclave" de la société, tout comme les agri d'ailleurs


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Et on les comprend ! 9,50  brut de l'heure (et oui, pas de forfait donc salaire variable chaque mois...), 12 à 14h par jour, planning à dispo 24h à l'avance pas plus, changement d'affectation de ligne sans tenir compte du temps au salarié pour aller à son "poste de travail", temps d'attente non rémunérés et j'en passe... Je dirais qu'ils font partie de la base "esclave" de la société, tout comme les agri d'ailleurs



 :love::love::love:
Un coup de boule vert dès que je peux...  

Et tu as parfaitement raison, mais quand je lis ce qu'a déclaré Collomb, je n'en reviens, peut-on être autant démago ?  :affraid:


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Et on les comprend ! 9,50  brut de l'heure (et oui, pas de forfait donc salaire variable chaque mois...), 12 à 14h par jour, planning à dispo 24h à l'avance pas plus, changement d'affectation de ligne sans tenir compte du temps au salarié pour aller à son "poste de travail", temps d'attente non rémunérés et j'en passe... Je dirais qu'ils font partie de la base "esclave" de la société, tout comme les agri d'ailleurs



oh, ça va bien, hein ! Ils sont peinards assis toute la journée à écouter RTL alors y a pas quoi pleurer non plus !


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> oh, ça va bien, hein ! Ils sont peinards assis toute la journée à écouter RTL alors y a pas quoi pleurer non plus !



Essaies de conduire un engin de 14 à 15 m de long, dans la circulation, avec des clients pas toujours super top, durant plusieurs heures, sans pouvoir prendre le temps de manger, en résolvant des problèmes techniques ou d'organisation, en faisant attention à surveiller tes temps de conduite car l'exploitation s'en fout, rentrer chez toi crevé nerveusement pour découvrir qu'en ayant fini vers 23h30, ton chef t'as mis un service le lendemain commençant à 5h du mat' et après tout ça, vient me dire que payé à peine 1 500 &#8364; par mois c'est déjà pas si mal...


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Incendie criminel dans un dépôt TCL de 2500 m2 à Lyon, plus de 30 autobus brûlés
> 
> J'aime bien ça : "_De son côté, Gérard Collomb, sénateur-maire PS de Lyon, a appelé mercredi à une reprise du travail. "J'appelle à une reprise du travail de la part des syndicats. Cette grève a trop duré", a déclaré M. Collomb sur LCI_.".
> Non mais, il se mèle de quoi, ce connard ? :mouais:  Il a été bien élu sur un programme populo-sécuritaire, mais là on touche le fond...




Ah ouais... J'suis pas lyonnais, mais c'est un jugement qui mériterait d'être développé. L'équipe de Collomb à été l'une des rares proposer un travail problématisé, mis en forme dans un programme de 225 pages. Dont à peine deux consacrées à la sécurité pp. 172-173), dans la partie_ "Citoyenneté"_. Perben l'avait mise dans une partie intitulée _"Faire respirer Lyon"_ (p.74), au même titre que la propreté. Là, je trouve ça populiste.


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Essaies de conduire un engin de 14 à 15 m de long, dans la circulation, avec des clients pas toujours super top, durant plusieurs heures, sans pouvoir prendre le temps de manger, en résolvant des problèmes techniques ou d'organisation, en faisant attention à surveiller tes temps de conduite car l'exploitation s'en fout, rentrer chez toi crevé nerveusement pour découvrir qu'en ayant fini vers 23h30, ton chef t'as mis un service le lendemain commençant à 5h du mat' et après tout ça, vient me dire que payé à peine 1 500  par mois c'est déjà pas si mal...



ce  a toute son importance...ne connaissant pas le sujet mais éprouvant une certaine sympathie pour la lutte des classes, je te crois...

Mais quand même, RTL, quoi !


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ce  a toute son importance...ne connaissant pas le sujet mais éprouvant une certaine sympathie pour la lutte des classes, je te crois...
> 
> Mais quand même, RTL, quoi !



Euh, la modernité est passée par là quand même, maintenant, certains se font des cd musique et en font profiter les clients (et oui, la boîte paie ce qu'il faut à la sacem )


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'suis pas lyonnais, mais c'est un jugement qui mériterait d'être développé. L'équipe de Collomb à été l'une des rares proposer un travail problématisé, mis en forme dans un programme de 225 pages. Dont à peine deux consacrées à la sécurité pp. 172-173), dans la partie_ "Citoyenneté"_. Perben l'avait mise dans une partie intitulée _"Faire respirer Lyon"_ (p.74), au même titre que la propreté. Là, je trouve ça populiste.



Espèce de théoricien du transport ! Essaie de conduire un bus de 14-15m de long.

Tu verras que Gérard non plus n'y arrive pas ! Et ce n'est pas parce qu'il est maire de Lyon et à ce titre membre du comité syndical du Sytral, autorité organisatrice des transports, qu'il a son mot à dire ! Non mais !

De quoi se mele-t-il, celui là !

Après, qu'il ait tort ou raison, c'est un autre débat !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

Oui, bon, entre les jets d'oeufs et les vagues de lait, il ne manque plus que le sucre et on va pouvoir faire des crêpes.


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, bon, entre les jets d'oeufs et les vagues de lait, il ne manque plus que le sucre et on va pouvoir faire des crêpes.



Et du rhum !


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et du rhum !



Et avec du cidre... ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Et avec du cidre... ? :rateau:


Mais nan !... 




Allo ?!... Allo ?!...


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais nan !...
> 
> 
> 
> Allo ?!... Allo ?!...



Ben, quoi ? C'est super les chtites bulles... :love: Moi, j'aime bien


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

Nioube !...


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nioube !...



Si tu veux...  C'est ton problème !


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

Rhââlala !...
Faut tout leur expliquer !... 
Tu sais cliquer ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

*---->*  *<----*


----------



## coxi (30 Septembre 2009)

wé, des crêpes...


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *---->*  *<----*



Ayé, j'ai vu  Mais je dois être dans ma "minute blonde" :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2009)

Le village de Raze envahi par les chats...


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le village de Raze envahi par les chats...



Le souci de l'éradication pure et simple desdits félins ne va résoudre le problème que 2 ou 3 ans. L'expérience a été faite maintes et maintes fois ailleurs et chaque éradication a vu apparaître d'autres inconvénients : augmentation de la population de rongeurs jusqu'à en devenir nuisible puis quelques années plus tard, d'autres minets sont arrivés... Donc problème non résolu  Ailleurs, des politiques de trappage et stérilisation puis remise en situation des minets a permis de gérer les deux problèmes simultanément


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

S'ils ne trouvaient pas à manger ils ne resteraient pas. Ce qui veut dire que les razes doivent être bien juteux et nombreux dans cet endroit :love:


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> S'ils ne trouvaient pas à manger ils ne resteraient pas. Ce qui veut dire que les razes doivent être bien juteux et nombreux dans cet endroit :love:



Sûr, en même temps, on peut pas empêcher les rongeurs alors autant avoir de bons prédateurs, ça régule un peu les choses...


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Sûr, en même temps, on peut pas empêcher les rongeurs alors autant avoir de bons prédateurs, ça régule un peu les choses...



Exactement. Et ça vaut aussi pour les nioubes.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Exactement. Et ça vaut aussi pour les nioubes.


 
V'là la gueule du prédateur !
Hin hin hin (rire sardonique)


----------



## Tam69 (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Exactement. Et ça vaut aussi pour les nioubes.



Hmm, ça risque d'être un carnage alors... car tout un chacun est toujours le nioube d'un 
autre ! :rateau: 

En même temps, ça fera beaucoup, beaucoup de place disponible ... !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2009)

Petit petit petit.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Hmm, ça risque d'être un carnage alors... car tout un chacun est toujours le nioube d'un
> autre ! :rateau:
> 
> En même temps, ça fera beaucoup, beaucoup de place disponible ... !


 
Non, car en haut de la châne alimentaire, impérial et pharaonique, trône le loup, le grand, l'innénarable et imputrescible Amok !

Amok le terrible !
L'oeil rougoyant et la bave aux babines dégoulinantes, à l'affut sur le bord du monde.
Amok, le loup du chaos, les dents de l'Apocalypse nioubesque !




..........Enfin, dès qu'il aura retrouvé son dentier et son monocle, ce qui peut prendre un certain temps, certains jeunes modérateurs de son entourage étant très facétieux avec lui, à la limite de l'irrévérence, même.

En attendant, c'est la fête du slip.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2009)

Stress au travail : chez Michelin aussi


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

Comme d'hab' !... 
Les conséquences sont à chaque fois les mêmes...


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai qu'avec toi, on a raté une occase, là ! :mouais:


suis pas encore vieux moi, et loin de l'être... et chiant dans MON cas est un grade et un avantage dû au privilège du mérite  gné ? pas comme les autres qui subissent le coup de la sénilité


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

LEducation nationale, qui reste le premier budget de lEtat et emploie près de la moitié de ses agents, paiera le plus lourd tribut aux suppressions demplois en 2010, avec 16.000 postes en moins.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2009)

Celui qui doutait que  l'Education Nationale va droit dans le mur ne devrait plus en douter.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Celui qui doutait que  l'Education Nationale va droit dans le mur ne devrait plus en douter.



Elle y est bien aidée, hein...


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2009)

Ah ça.... Mais bon au final qui trinque? Les élèves, les générations futures....

Déjà un Bac à plus de 80% de réussite y a un problème....


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> LEducation nationale, qui reste le premier budget de lEtat et emploie près de la moitié de ses agents, paiera le plus lourd tribut aux suppressions demplois en 2010, avec 16.000 postes en moins.



T'as peut être loupé le film mais les caisses sont vides ...



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Déjà un Bac à plus de 80% de réussite y a un problème....



Ah bon pourquoi? tout comme le brevet des colleges, le BAC n'est plus une finalité mais une étape dans une formation.

Petit article très intéressant sur le rôle de l'école


> il vaudrait mieux rendre vivables des positions sociales méprisées, les rendre acceptables par des gens instruits, plutôt que de rêver qu'un jour on sera un peuple de cadres.Il vaudrait mieux dire: être ouvrier ce n'est pas une catastrophe car on a des conditions de travail correctes, on est payé correctement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as peut être loupé le film mais les caisses sont vides ...



Et les suppressions de postes représenterons au mieux une "économie" de 500 millions d'euros... 
Y'a pas à dire... On avance...


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a pas à dire... On avance...


Pour mieux reculer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour mieux reculer...



Comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu que je t'............


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2009)

Voilààà...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Petit article très intéressant sur le rôle de l'école



Beaucoup aimé la dernière phrase, aussi


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as peut être loupé le film mais les caisses sont vides ...



Les caisses sont vides... C'eeeeeest  ça...


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Beaucoup aimé la dernière phrase, aussi




Clair : _"Crédits photos: Reuters"_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les caisses sont vides... C'eeeeeest  ça...



*MAIS PUISQU'ON TE DIT QU'ELLES SONT VIDES, TÊTE DE NOEUD!!!
T'ES BOUCHÉ À LA SEMOULE OU AU CIMENT ?!!!?*

  










En tout cas, pour ta gueule, oui... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Clair : _"Crédits photos: Reuters"_



Sombre crétin!


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MAIS PUISQU'ON TE DIT QU'ELLES SONT VIDES, TÊTE DE NOEUD!!!
> T'ES BOUCHÉ À LA SEMOULE OU AU CIMENT ?!!!?*
> 
> 
> ...




Et supprimer les fonctionnaires, ça rebouche les caisses... Bieeeeeen sûr... Oui oui oui...
C'est bien celaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as peut être loupé le film mais les caisses sont vides ...


C'est sûr, quand on baisse les recettes, ça aide pas.

En revanche les classes elles, sont bien pleines.
Et après, on se plaindra encore que le niveau baisse, que les jeunes ne maitrisent ni l'orthographe, ni les langues étrangères et gna gna gna.

Cherchez l'erreur.

Ah oui, et sinon, même pour les agents "en poste", la vie est pas facile. 
"Au bout de 6 années en CDD sans interruption, vous avez droit à un CDI".
Tiens, étrange, comme par hasard, on est des 100aines à avoir eu 3 jours d'inactivité début septembre. Et hop, 5 ans d'ancienneté remis à zéro.

Si c'est pas cynique, ça. 


Vaut mieux en rire, tiens.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et supprimer les fonctionnaires, ça rebouche les caisses... Bieeeeeen sûr... Oui oui oui...
> C'est bien celaaaaaaaaa...



Relis mon premier post à ce sujet, bouche de fifre! 
Mais putain! que quelqu'un dénonce cette raclure gauchiste à la milice! 




Moi, je peux pas... Je suis bon... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

'tain, à vous entendre aligner les clichés comme ça, je me dis que vous n'êtes vraiment qu'une bande d'abrutis.
Hé hé hé.


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et supprimer les fonctionnaires, ça rebouche les caisses...



Reboucher les caisses n'est absolument pas incompatible avec le fait de les garder vides. C'est une question de logique et de mécanique des fluides.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah bon pourquoi? tout comme le brevet des colleges, le BAC n'est plus une finalité mais une étape dans une formation.



C'est vrai, ils apprendront à écrire français correctement plus tard, toujours plus tard...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai, ils apprendront à écrire français correctement plus tard, toujours plus tard...



Il parait qu'ils refont des dictées en fac, maintenant...


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, à vous entendre aligner les clichés comme ça, je me dis que vous n'êtes vraiment qu'une *bande d'abrutis.*
> Hé hé hé.




Hu hu.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> C'est sûr, quand on baisse les recettes, ça aide pas.
> 
> En revanche les classes elles, sont bien pleines.




Et pour financer le privé, elles le sont encore plus. 


Et pour ceux qui sont allergiques à l'organe central, voilà un autre lien...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Reboucher les caisses n'est absolument pas incompatible avec le fait de les garder vides. C'est une question de logique et de mécanique des fluides.



Heuuuuuuu... Pour lui, un petit coup de fil à la Kommandantur, svp...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Relis mon premier post à ce sujet, bouche de fifre!
> Mais putain! que quelqu'un dénonce cette raclure gauchiste à la milice!
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais compris le 36è degré, hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et pour financer le privé, elles le sont encore plus.
> 
> 
> Et pour ceux qui sont allergiques à l'organe central, voilà un autre lien...



Le vrai tort de l'éducation nationnale, c'est d'avoir appris à lire à cette petite fiente...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, à vous entendre aligner les clichés comme ça, je me dis que vous n'êtes vraiment qu'une bande d'abrutis.
> Hé hé hé.



Et toi, t'alignes les sténopés, c'est ça ?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les caisses sont vides... C'eeeeeest  ça...



BNP Paribas, qui était au plus bas et que nous avons généreusement dépannée de quelques 5,1 milliards, va nous rendre notre argent avec 266 millions d'intérêts.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le vrai tort de l'éducation nationnale, c'est d'avoir appris à lire à cette petite fiente...



Mais oui, bisou bisou, c'est bien ça...  :love: :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2009)

Vive le président !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vive le président !



Sale punk!


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vive le président !



Tu veux vraiment que je ressorte la photo-dossier où t'es en robe ?...  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2009)

Tu veux vraiment que je te dénonces par le nouveau réseau de délation mit en place pour opposition a notre seigneur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu veux vraiment que je te dénonces par le nouveau réseau de délation mit en place pour opposition a notre seigneur ?



Je vais p'têt' bien l'avoir un jour, mon bel uniforme noir... :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu veux vraiment que je te dénonces par le nouveau réseau de délation mit en place pour opposition a notre seigneur ?



Tu le feras pas...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vais p'têt' bien l'avoir un jour, mon bel uniforme noir... :love:





Tu es grand, blond, au teint pale ? Légèrement dégarni ? La soixantaine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu es grand, blond, au teint pale ? Légèrement dégarni ? La soixantaine ?



Dégarni, oui...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vive le président !



Ah ?

Moi, comme camembert, je préfère le Le Petit.

Mais il paraît que c'est le même...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dégarni, oui...




Si tu ne remplis pas les autres critères, on passera peut-être l'uniforme noir à un autre client, qui, lui, les remplis et qui est très interessé... (un ministre je crois... )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si tu ne remplis pas les autres critères, on passera peut-être l'uniforme noir à un autre client...



La soixantaine je devrais pouvoir y arriver, si j'arrête la clope et le reste...
Une bonne teinture et je peux blondir...
Pour le teint ; c'est râpé


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Septembre 2009)

Il faudrait aussi que tu te procures des papiers d'adhérents UMP, tu penses pouvoir ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2009)

Moi je pourrais pas. Je l'avoue.

Même simplement voter UMP je peux pas alors une carte d'adhérent!

Et la délation c'est vilain! ça fais très Hans Landa  (encore que pour un méchant il a la classe lui pas comme notre nabot adoré (enfin j'adore surtout sa femme, spécialement quand elle se tait  )


----------



## Chang (1 Octobre 2009)

*Soixante ans de branlette communiste celebres en Chine, aujourdhui ...*

Comme chacun sait, les 18 derniers mois ont ete charges en emotions fortes pour le gouvernement. Tibet, Xinjiang, JO, tremblement de terre du Sichuan etc etc ... 

Il n'empeche qu'a l'heure de l'internet et des forums, d'une pensee plus libre mais que l'on n'exprime pas en public, on trouve beaucoup de commentaires et de comportements qui ne vont pas dans le sens du poil de la barbe a Mao.

Ainsi on peut lire *ici* que les etudiants "volontaires" en ont un peu raz la casquette de devoir supporter une entite qui ne leur donnera pas de boulot et qui ne leur donne pas le droit immediat d'expression. En plus, sans deconner, ca prend du temps sur leurs vacances ... alors hein ... oh ...

Dans l'article cite plus haut:
"un feu d'artifice annoncé comme _"le plus grand organisé dans le monde" _aura lieu dans la soirée : 20 000 pétards exploseront dans la nuit de jeudi, soit deux fois plus que durant l'orgie pyrotechnique des Jeux olympiques de Pékin"

Rien que ca, ca me fait rire. Mais pas les chinois. Le gaspillage d'argent phenomenal, la securite a outrance, c'est gerbant ... 

"Les rues de la capitale sont désormais quadrillées par quelque 800 000 volontaires"

Ces volontaires sont de la pire race. Des gens dans l'ennui profond a qui on donne un brassard histoire de les occuper ... 800 000 petits chefs avec un sifflet d'argent ... Pekin n'aura jamais ete aussi bruyant ...  ...

Bref, de telles mesures montrent une telle insecurite de la part du gouvernement que cela en est presque rejouissant et prometteur. Si les cravateux de la capitale tremblent dans leur slip coton, c'est bon signe ...  ...

Ce soir je crois que je vais me biturer copieusement, comme pour le 14 Juillet ... 

PS: un autre *article*, en anglais, desole, sur la corruption et une mesure qui viserait a forcer les cadres/elus a declares leurs biens, revenus etc ... et leur refus massif.


----------



## Madeline (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonne biture   
À quoi ?


----------



## Chang (1 Octobre 2009)

Je ne serai pas regardant ... il faut savoir embrasser la diversite dans son ensemble ...  ...


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2009)

Un cognac impérialiste de 60 ans d'âge ?

PPF : Messieurs, cuisinez à la vapeur  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2009)

Qu'on en me parle plus du bienfait de libérer les récidivistes...


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2009)

Naaaan ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on en me parle plus du bienfait de libérer les récidivistes...



Attention Fab, tu vas te reprendre une volée de bois-vert de nos chers "bien pensants"


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on en me parle plus du bienfait de libérer les récidivistes...





gKatarn a dit:


> Attention Fab, tu vas te reprendre une volée de bois-vert de nos chers "bien pensants"



Tout à fait, d'ailleurs, si on ne les libérais pas, comment voudriez vous qu'ils deviennent des "récidivistes" :mouais:

Bon, d'accord, l'info n'est pas amusante, mais la formulation de Fab + le commentaire de G4 &#8230;


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on en me parle plus du bienfait de libérer les récidivistes...





gKatarn a dit:


> Attention Fab, tu vas te reprendre une volée de bois-vert de nos chers "bien pensants"


Arrêtez un peu...
C'est bien plus compliqué qu'une "simple" remise en liberté...
Pourquoi pas rétablir la peine de mort, aussi* !... 



*pour faire une formulation comme l'aut' vieux beau...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Oué, une bonne vieille guillotine  :love:


----------



## jugnin (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, une bonne vieille guillotine  :love:



Vieille, d'accord, mais d'expérience, je recommande d'en affûter la lame avant la remise en service. Autrement, ça en fout partout. Et avec la rouille, c'est un coup à ce que les condamnés à mort choppent le tétanos.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Attention Fab, tu vas te reprendre une volée de bois-vert de nos chers "bien pensants"



J'allais dire que j'enc je méprise les biens-pensants, mais je suis poli.


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'allais dire que j'enc je méprise les biens-pensants, mais je suis poli.



Mais toi tu te situes comment par rapport à eux exactement ?  
Tu es un mal-pensant ou bien un très-bien-pensant ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab ne pense pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab ne pense pas



Non, je bute.


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, je bute.



C'est vrai que parfois, t'es buté !


----------



## JPTK (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, je bute.



*IRREVERSIBLE* 

Je comprends...


----------



## duracel (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, je bute.


 
Sur les obstacles.........     .......


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Octobre 2009)

Et une guillotine à pénis ça n'existe pas  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on en me parle plus du bienfait de libérer les récidivistes...


Encore et toujours la justice vue par le trou de souris des faits divers...
Enfin.. y'en a qui se sont fait élire sur cette vision étriquée du monde qui les entoure...

Et tu peux toujours essayer de m'enculer je ne craint pas les piqures.


----------



## duracel (1 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et une guillotine à pénis ça n'existe pas  :mouais:


 
Pas encore.....
Fab'Fab va nous inventer une Fab'Fabine.  
Et cela pourrait être une histoire pour le fil destin de gloire (je ne retrouve pas le sujet excat)...


----------



## Tam69 (1 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et une guillotine à pénis ça n'existe pas  :mouais:



Ca s'appelle un coupe-cigare


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et une guillotine à pénis ça n'existe pas  :mouais:





duracel a dit:


> Pas encore.....
> Fab'Fab va nous inventer une Fab'Fabine.
> Et cela pourrait être une histoire pour le fil destin de gloire (je ne retrouve pas le sujet excat)...



Mais si, ça existe : "la castation chimique" qu'ils appellent ça, le seul problème de ce point de vue, c'est que certains "oublient" de prendre leurs cachets ! 

Cela dit, je n'ai pas eu tous les détails de cette affaire là, mais dans l'article que j'ai lu, ils ont parlé de meurtre, pas de viol


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et tu peux toujours essayer de m'enculer je ne craint pas les piqures.



Entièrement d'accord ... 

Sinon, assez étrangement, le coup d'état au Honduras est assez peu évoqué ..
Alors les dernières nouvelles : http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...s-au-honduras_1247583_3222.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je n'ai pas eu tous les détails de cette affaire là, mais dans l'article que j'ai lu, ils ont parlé de meurtre, pas de viol



Exactement. Et pour le coup il ne s'agit pas de récidive, puisqu'il avait été condamné pour Viol et Séquestration. Là, pour l'instant, et tant que l'enquête ne sera pas terminée, il s'agit de meurtre.

Chef d'inculpation qui n'a rien à voir avec le premier délit pour lequel il avait été condamné.

D'autre part, avant ce fait, il n'a été condamné qu'une fois. Comment dire "bienfait de libérer les récidivistes...". Avant qu'il récidive, on ne sait pas qu'il va récidiver. Peut être des experts peuvent le savoir, et c'est "peut être" seulement. Mais "on", le con à qui les médias s'adressent, l'opinion publique, ne le peuvent pas.

Les questions que ce genre de dossier soulèvent sont bien plus complexe qu'une simple phrase à la noix, qu'une pauvre article poujadiste, et qu'un président au relent de fascisme. Et ces questions se posent individuellement, chaque cas est différent, et doit être traité différemment. Mais pour ça, faut se donner les moyens, ce qui n'est pas fait.


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Exactement. Et pour le coup il ne s'agit pas de récidive, puisqu'il avait été condamné pour Viol et Séquestration. Là, pour l'instant, et tant que l'enquête ne sera pas terminée, il s'agit de meurtre.
> 
> Chef d'inculpation qui n'a rien à voir avec le premier délit pour lequel il avait été condamné.
> 
> ...



ouais enfin t'es quand même un bien pensant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L&#8217;Education nationale, qui reste le premier budget de l&#8217;Etat et emploie près de la moitié de ses agents, paiera le plus lourd tribut aux suppressions d&#8217;emplois en 2010, avec 16.000 postes en moins.



Pas grave. Le privé est là pour assurer la relève.

Tiens, prends la maternelle : ça ne sert à rien. On ne fait qu'y changer les couches. C'est Darcos, ex-ministre de l'éducation nationale, qui l'a dit. Pas besoin de dépenser l'argent du contribuable pour ça. Mieux vaut caser les gosses dans des crèches privées.




rizoto a dit:


> T'as peut être loupé le film mais les caisses sont vides ...
> 
> Petit article très intéressant sur le rôle de l'école



Les caisses sont vides et on les remplit avec de l'argent emprunté. Résultat : la dette atteint des sommets vertigineux.
Et avec cet argent, on finance entre autres la baisse de la TVA dans la restauration, dont l'efficacité en termes de créations d'emplois et de baisses de prix est nulle.

L'article est effectivement très intéressant.




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et les suppressions de postes représenterons au mieux une "économie" de 500 millions d'euros...
> Y'a pas à dire... On avance...



Tout à fait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Exactement. Et pour le coup il ne s'agit pas de récidive, puisqu'il avait été condamné pour Viol et Séquestration. Là, pour l'instant, et tant que l'enquête ne sera pas terminée, il s'agit de meurtre.
> 
> Chef d'inculpation qui n'a rien à voir avec le premier délit pour lequel il avait été condamné.
> 
> ...



Avec une réserve sur les "relents de fascisme" (qui me paraît excessif), j'ajouterai  à cela qu'il faut se pencher sur la façon dont le problème est traité actuellement, les manques ou les lacunes qu'il peut y avoir dans le système actuel avant de parler des supposés "bienfaits" de la remise en liberté des récidivistes.


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et une guillotine à pénis ça n'existe pas  :mouais:



Bah si ! Toi t'as pas lu le blog d'alaincha ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ouais enfin t'es quand même un bien pensant


 
Et qui récidive dans la bien-pensance qui plus est !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2009)

Qu'on l'encule!


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Octobre 2009)

Ça me rappelle le débat qu'on avait eu à partir de cette page (bas de la page) sur le rôle des prisons.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Tout de suite !
On te parle de sodomie, tu nous parles de prison.
Mais la prison, ça n'est pas QUE la sodomie, Julrou !

Toi, tu es du genre à nous sortir France Télécom quand on parle de suicide.
Toujours le négatif.
Toujours l'amalgame.

S'pèce de gauchiste !


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

tu feras gaffe ponk, t'as une grenouille qui te pompe le dard à fond sur ton avatar... quelle salopeeeeuuuh.


----------



## boodou (1 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tu feras gaffe ponk, t'as une grenouille qui te pompe le dard à fond sur ton avatar... quelle salopeeeeuuuh.



C'est Craquounette ?


----------



## Tam69 (1 Octobre 2009)

Pour revenir sur l'imposition des indemnités d'accidents du travail ... :
http://www.lemonde.fr/opinions/arti...de-broca_1246169_3232.html#xtor=EPR-32280229-[NL_Titresdujour]-20090928-[opinions]


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est Craquounette ?


C'est possible


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec une réserve sur les "relents de fascisme" (qui me paraît excessif), j'ajouterai  à cela qu'il faut se pencher sur la façon dont le problème est traité actuellement, les manques ou les lacunes qu'il peut y avoir dans le système actuel avant de parler des supposés "bienfaits" de la remise en liberté des récidivistes.



Pourquoi j'ai dit "relent de fascisme" ? 

Parce que cet homme, qui tente si mal de se faire passer pour un président, ne fait qu'essayer de développer un culte de la personnalité autour de lui (compte les "moi je" dans les discours qu'il peut prononcer. Il ne voit que lui, ne parle que de lui)*.

Parce que cet homme ne jure que par la sacro sainte sécurité et un état policier.

C'est la définition du fascisme.


Je ne parle même pas d'une forme de contrôle des médias (omniprésence pour mieux faire disparaitre les autres). D'ailleurs cette omniprésence fait parti de cette mécanique du culte de la personne.


* : un petit exemple sur un discours de la stratégie de la france sur le réchauffement climatique : http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Discours-du-President-Sarkozy-sur,15694.html


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Octobre 2009)

Bassman je suis malheureusement d'accord avec toi.

Sarkozy Premier a vraiment des méthodes peu démocratiques.

Fascisme? Pas impossible. Après tout le fascisme n'est pas le nazisme. C'est un régime autoritaire avec culte de la personnalité mais beaucoup plus "doux" que le Troisième Reich ou l'URSS.

Donc je suis d'accord quand tu parles de relents de fascismes.


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

vaut mieux entendre cela que d'être sourd.... :sleep:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> vaut mieux entendre cela que d'être sourd.... :sleep:



Tu peux toujours continuer à faire la "sourde oreille" ! 

Sinon, le jet de chaussure va devenir un acte militant


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Après tout le fascisme n'est pas le nazisme. C'est un régime autoritaire avec culte de la personnalité mais beaucoup plus "doux" que le Troisième Reich ou l'URSS.



Oui c'est bien connu, Mussolini était bcp plus "doux".


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bassman je suis malheureusement d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Sarkozy Premier a vraiment des méthodes peu démocratiques.
> 
> ...



D'autant plus que l'URSS n'était ni un régime fascite, ni un régime nazi... 



pickwick a dit:


> vaut mieux entendre cela que d'être sourd.... :sleep:



Merde... j'ai pas encore rechargé pour toi;..


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi j'ai dit "relent de fascisme" ?
> 
> Parce que cet homme, qui tente si mal de se faire passer pour un président, ne fait qu'essayer de développer un culte de la personnalité autour de lui (compte les "moi je" dans les discours qu'il peut prononcer. Il ne voit que lui, ne parle que de lui)*.
> 
> ...


Dans la définition du fascisme, rentrent aussi l'application de la politique par la violence, le rejet des institutions démocratiques, et la représsion de l'opposition. Nous n'en sommes heureusement pas encore la.
Pour le reste, d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Octobre 2009)

Ben il était moins dur le père musso, mais ça restait un brin plus autoritaire que notre nain...


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> D'autant plus que l'URSS n'était ni un régime fascite, ni un régime nazi...


Si tu lisais autrement qu'en diagonale, tu verrais que DM n'a jamais traité l'URSS de régime fasciste ou nazi. Il l'a seulement classé, comme les deux autres, dans les régimes 'autoritaires avec culte de la personnalité'.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> mais ça restait un brin plus autoritaire...



Un brin ? le mot me parait faible.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2009)

Ouais mais les modos c'est quand même des fachos doux. Non?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui c'est bien connu, Mussolini était bcp plus "doux".



etc etc etc


J'aime bien les gens capables d'avoir un débat passionné ou surtout passionnel pour des événements qu'il n'ont pas vécu, des régimes qu'il non pas subis....


Et même ! ils n'en n'auraientt éventuellement pas connu plusieurs ...


Mais ils arrivent quand même à en parler avec des positions très assurées... "tiens c'est comme ça.... et je te dis que... je SAIS que... Moi je dis... et toi t'es que ça.... et fait je te méprises... et comme t'as pas le même avis... et que t'as forcément tort... méprisez le"


Allez commencer par vérifier si votre fion est assez propre, et le siphon de votre douche ou baignoire aussi... au lieu de raconter de telles imbécillités !


Ah moins que vous soyez des journalistes... mais là... vous serez pardonnés... parce que à moins de faire un génocide, ceux là c'est comme les blattes on vas avoir du mal à les parquer.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans la définition du fascisme, rentrent aussi l'application de la politique par la violence, le rejet des institutions démocratiques, et la représsion de l'opposition. Nous n'en sommes heureusement pas encore la.
> Pour le reste, d'accord avec toi.



Selon Daniel Guérin ou Nikos Poulantzas par exemple, un régime peut être qualifiée de fasciste quand on y rencontre ces points : 

Le rejet de la philosophie des Lumières, et de la philosophie en général
Rejet du parlementarisme ; la discussion publique ne peut conduire qu'à l'impuissance
Nationalisme exacerbé ; la Nation est pensée coomme un espace économique, politique et culturel qui fait sens. 
Fort militarisme
Pluralisme limité ou inexistant ; création possible d'un parti unique, qui reste distinct de l'Etat mais qui le contrôle.
Culte du chef : conception absolutiste du pouvoir.
Fort recours à la violence physique, à l'intérieur même de la société civile.
Construction d'une propagande d'Etat qui articule éléments du passé et éléments de modernisation


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Si tu lisais autrement qu'en diagonale, tu verrais que DM n'a jamais traité l'URSS de régime fasciste ou nazi. Il l'a seulement classé, comme les deux autres, dans les régimes 'autoritaires avec culte de la personnalité'.



Heu, tu vois, je lis un peu comme j'ai envie.  Et je comprends aussi ce que j'ai envie de comprendre.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2009)

T'as fini d'être chiant?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais mais les modos c'est quand même des fachos doux. Non?



Doux, je sais pas mais fachos, çà fait longtemps que tout le monde le sait


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans la définition du fascisme, rentrent aussi l'application de la politique par la violence, le rejet des institutions démocratiques, et la représsion de l'opposition. Nous n'en sommes heureusement pas encore la.
> Pour le reste, d'accord avec toi.



Quand on utilise je ne sais plus quel article par deux fois au moins pour qu'une loi proposée par un ministère soit votée sans même passer par les assemblées, ça ressemble déjà un peu à un rejet des instances et institutions démocratique.

Quand on rappelle à l'ordre des députés pour faire passer un texte de lois, même si dans le camp de la majorité certains n'en voulaient pas et ont pourtant voté pour, il y a d'une part une forme d'ingérence, et d'autre part de violence (une forme de peur de représailles pour l'existence politique, par soif de pouvoir - c'est un petit peu raccourcis j'en conviens, mais je pense que à peu de chose près la mécanique).

Quand un président parle d'un ancien adversaire politique comme d'un coupable alors que la justice n'a pas encore jugé l'affaire, il y a une ingérence dans l'insitution judiciaire.

Quand dans cette même affaire politique, le président est à la fois juge et partie, il y a aussi une forme d'ingérence.

Quand on voit de quel manière certaines manifestations ont pu être encadrée par des CRS, on s'en rapproche déjà un peu (vu de mes yeux vu lors d'une manifestation de fonctionnaires où j'accompagnais ma mère).

Quand on voit l'augmentation du nombre de violences policières, nous y sommes un peu aussi.

L'opposition ? Il n'y en a plus. Cet homme à l'intelligence d'avoir appuyé sur le petit bouton qu'il fallait pour qu'ils implosent tout seul. Et désormais, ils sont trop occupé à se battre entre eux que d'être là pour assurer un équilibre nécessaire au bon fonctionnement d'un état démocratique.

Je ne dis pas pour autant que nous avons là une forme de fascisme, mais la vigilance s'impose. Et plutôt deux fois qu'une.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> etc etc etc
> 
> 
> J'aime bien les gens capables d'avoir un débat passionné ou surtout passionnel pour des événements qu'il n'ont pas vécu, des régimes qu'il non pas subis....
> ...



Débat ni passionné, ni passionel et où as-tu vu que je méprisais ? Mon cul est propre, ne t'en déplaise.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

Bon quand vous arrêterez de parler de choses comme je le répète, auxquelles vous ne connaissez rien, on reviendra à une actu amusante ou à quelque chose de sensé éventuellement... hein ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Sur ce, bonne nuit


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Selon Daniel Guérin ou Nikos Poulantzas
> 
> (le fascisme en huit points)


Je me fous pas mal de la définition de machin ou de truc, même si je suis globalement d'accord avec tes deux pingouins.

Parce que si je déclare que tel ou tel régime est fasciste ou pas, c'est selon l'idée que je m'en fais, pas selon la définition d'untel ou untel. La vérité n'est pas dans la pravda, pense un peu par toi-même, murde !


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Débat ni passionné, ni passionel et où as-tu vu que je méprisais ? Mon cul est propre, ne t'en déplaise.


c'est bien ce que je disais... tu parles de choses que tu ne connais pas et en plus ça te gonfles qu'on te le dises... t'es journaliste non ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon quand vous arrêterez de parler de choses comme je le répète, auxquelles vous ne connaissez rien, on reviendra à une actu amusante ou à quelque chose de sensé éventuellement... hein ?



Ouais bien dit.  Aujourd'hui on appelle mamie. 



> Pro Senectute lance une action nationale pour favoriser les contacts sociaux des personnes âgées en incitant toutes et tous à appeler une ou un senior de son entourage.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je me fous pas mal de la définition de machin ou de truc, même si je suis globalement d'accord avec tes deux pingouins.
> 
> Parce que si je déclare que tel ou tel régime est fasciste ou pas, c'est selon l'idée que je m'en fais, pas selon la définition d'untel ou untel. La vérité n'est pas dans la pravda, pense un peu par toi-même, murde !



Content de voir que des recherches sur les régimes politiques soient pour toi la même chose qu'un article de la Pravda. 
C'est beau. On dirait du Lemmy.  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Octobre 2009)

Qu'est ce que vous pouvez être relou... :mouais: (A part bassou :love


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais bien dit.  Aujourd'hui on appelle mamie.



T'as le numéro de mamyblue ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je disais... tu parles de choses que tu ne connais pas et en plus ça te gonfles qu'on te le dises... t'es journaliste non ?



Je ne suis pas journaliste, mais il est clair que tu me gonfles


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais bien dit.  Aujourd'hui on appelle mamie.


Eh bien, deux vieux cons pour se changer mutuellement les couches et les poches... manquerai plus qu'ils se prennent les cathéters dans la bouche pour en siroter les contenus...

enfin moi je parle de Gkatarn et l'autre là Aricosec... d'ailleurs c'est pas un double pseudo non ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Content de voir que des recherches sur les régimes politiques soient pour toi la même chose qu'un article de la Pravda.
> C'est beau. On dirait du Lemmy.  :love:


Une fois de plus tu ne vois que ce qu tu veux bien voir. As-tu seulement lu que je disais être globalement d'accord avec tes deux gars ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Qu'est ce que vous pouvez être relou... :mouais: (A part bassou :love



P'tit con


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas journaliste, mais il est clair que tu me gonfles




Tu va pas te faire avoir par la provoc' de ce mec, t'es plus intelligent, rassures-moi ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> T'as le numéro de mamyblue ?



Ouais tu le veux?  Coquine. :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas journaliste, mais il est clair que tu me gonfles



Eh bien tu peux partir  et puis tu sais ton avis n'intéresse (encore) personne

cia la vioque


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu va pas te faire avoir par la provoc' de ce mec, t'es plus intelligent, rassures-moi ?



Je peux être très con qd je veux, mais n'empêche qu'il me gonfle


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Une fois de plus tu ne vois que ce qu tu veux bien voir. As-tu seulement lu que je disais être globalement d'accord avec tes deux gars ?



Oui, j'ai lu ça, mais j'ai aussi lu : "_Parce que si je déclare que tel ou tel régime est fasciste ou pas, c'est selon l'idée que je m'en fais, pas selon la définition d'untel ou untel. La vérité n'est pas dans la pravda, pense un peu par toi-même, murde !_".

Ça, c'est très bien (et ça n'est déjà pas donné à tout le monde ), appuyer ses pensées sur des recherches scientifiques, c'est encore mieux, et ça n'est pas simplement recopier la pravda.


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan, mais n'empêche qu'il me gonfle


Bah, t'as bien une valve de surpression dans l'armure ?

edit @julrou
C'est le terme 'études scientifiques' que je récuse. La politique n'a rien de scientifique. Même si Machiavel est encore d'actualité, déclarer un régime fasciste parcequ'il répond aux huit points cités par tes gars me semble (sous entendu, s'il n'y en a que sept, il ne l'est pas) me semble très con.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2009)

Avec filtre anti-odeurs


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Avec filtre anti-odeurs



bon aller aricosec, on t'as reconnus... vas te suicider au viagra devant une vidéo sur joséphine baker, ça suffit maintenant tes délires séniles


(OUlah je crois que je m'en sui trouvé un nouveau... hin hin hin)


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon quand vous arrêterez de parler de choses comme je le répète, auxquelles vous ne connaissez rien, on reviendra à une actu amusante ou à quelque chose de sensé éventuellement... hein ?



Pardon mais.

Si la manière d'exprimer les choses de Julrou, ou les idées que contiennent ses propos peuvent ne pas mettre d'accord, voir faire bondir, est une chose. Il a au moins le mérite d'exprimer un peu sa pensée. Et je suis loin, contrairement à ce que les apparences peuvent laisser penser, d'être d'accord avec lui sur ce sujet.

En revanche, tes interventions, tout comme celle magistrale de l'autre nase de pickwick, ne contiennent rien à part du dénigrement. Qui es-tu pour prétendre prêcher une meilleure parole que les autres ? Tu parles de chose que l'on a pas connu temporellement. D'abord en es tu si sûr que ça ? C'est parce que l'on pas vécu une chose que l'on a pas le droit de s'y interresser, de chercher à comprendre, sans pour autant détenir une vérité ?

Toi, tu assènes une vérité, qu'on parle tous de choses qu'on ne maitrise, ou que l'on ne connait rien. Tu connais donc que mieux ces sujets, et tu vas pouvoir nous expliquer longuement pourquoi nous sommes dans l'erreur.

A ta plume donc.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pardon mais.
> 
> Si la manière d'exprimer les choses de Julrou, ou les idées que contiennent ses propos peuvent ne pas mettre d'accord, voir faire bondir, est une chose. Il a au moins le mérite d'exprimer un peu sa pensée. Et je suis loin, contrairement à ce que les apparences peuvent laisser penser, d'être d'accord avec lui sur ce sujet.
> 
> ...




Ben relis je l'ai déjà écrite ta réponse... enfin Bassman... tu serais donc plus nul et bête que tu le présentes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi j'ai dit "relent de fascisme" ?
> 
> Parce que cet homme, qui tente si mal de se faire passer pour un président, ne fait qu'essayer de développer un culte de la personnalité autour de lui (compte les "moi je" dans les discours qu'il peut prononcer. Il ne voit que lui, ne parle que de lui)*.
> 
> ...





Bassman a dit:


> Quand on utilise je ne sais plus quel article par deux fois au moins pour qu'une loi proposée par un ministère soit votée sans même passer par les assemblées, ça ressemble déjà un peu à un rejet des instances et institutions démocratique.
> 
> Quand on rappelle à l'ordre des députés pour faire passer un texte de lois, même si dans le camp de la majorité certains n'en voulaient pas et ont pourtant voté pour, il y a d'une part une forme d'ingérence, et d'autre part de violence (une forme de peur de représailles pour l'existence politique, par soif de pouvoir - c'est un petit peu raccourcis j'en conviens, mais je pense que à peu de chose près la mécanique).
> 
> ...



Je suis totalement d'accord avec tes analyses. Mais je trouve quand même l'expression "relent de fascisme" excessive car elle renvoie à des choses d'un autre ordre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Selon Daniel Guérin ou Nikos Poulantzas par exemple, un régime peut être qualifiée de fasciste quand on y rencontre ces points :
> 
> Le rejet de la philosophie des Lumières, et de la philosophie en général



 Je n'ai pas m'impression que ce soit le cas.



julrou 15 a dit:


> [*]Rejet du parlementarisme ; la discussion publique ne peut conduire qu'à l'impuissance


 on a l'inverse en ce moment. Un surparlementarisme, même si celui-ci est biaisé par des instructions venant d'en haut


julrou 15 a dit:


> [*]Nationalisme exacerbé ; la Nation est pensée coomme un espace économique, politique et culturel qui fait sens.


 Ce n'est pas le cas 


julrou 15 a dit:


> [*]Fort militarisme[/COLOR]


 Pas le cas non plus


julrou 15 a dit:


> [*]Pluralisme limité ou inexistant ; création possible d'un parti unique, qui reste distinct de l'Etat mais qui le contrôle.


 Il existe plein de partis dits d'"opposition" en France. Que ceux-ci passent leur temps à se tirer dans le pied est très con, mais au moins ils existent.


julrou 15 a dit:


> [*]Culte du chef : conception absolutiste du pouvoir.


 là, ok


julrou 15 a dit:


> [*]Fort recours à la violence physique, à l'intérieur même de la société civile.


 Ca de discute, mais là encore je ne suis pas sûr. Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de chose comme on a pu en voir sous Pinochet ou Franco par exemple (rafles, mise à mort des opposants etc...)



julrou 15 a dit:


> [*]Construction d'une propagande d'Etat qui articule éléments du passé et éléments de modernisation


 un peu effectivement.

on a donc au final le résultat suivant: nous ne somme pas dans un état fasciste selon les auteurs que tu cites.

Et autant je ne rejoins pas Sind sur ses conneries, autant je le rejoint sur un point. Le Fascisme, tu ne connais pas. Tu en as une vision biaisée par ta petite conscience politique qui te fait avancer conneries sur conneries et arriver même à prouver l'inverse de ce que tu veux prouver en citant tout et n'importe quoi pour essayer d'avoir raison.
Citer des auteurs c'est bien. Les analyser et les comprendre, c'est encore mieux.
Et dans ceux que tu viens de citer, tu es visiblement complètement, mais alors complètement à côté de la plaque.


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

VOTEZ POUR MOI !... 
Ah, murde !...
On est pas au Château ?!... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je n'ai pas m'impression que ce soit le cas.
> 
> on a l'inverse en ce moment. Un surparlementarisme, même si celui-ci est biaisé par des instructions venant d'en haut



Ça revient au même, presque tous les régimes qualifiés de fascistes ont gardé un parlement fantoche comme alibi



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca de discute, mais là encore je ne suis pas sûr. Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de chose comme on a pu en voir sous Pinochet ou Franco par exemple (rafles, mise à mort des opposants etc...)



Pinochet et Franco ne sont pas les bons exemples, dans le cas qui nous préoccupe, ils se sont portés au pouvoir par la violence, regarde plutôt du côté de Hitler, qui s'est fait élire démocratiquement : la violence à commencée de manière bien plus insidieuse, et est montée en puissance progressivement jusqu'à l'incendie du reichstag et à la fin de la parodie de démocratie !



Fab'Fab a dit:


> on a donc au final le résultat suivant: nous ne somme pas dans un état fasciste selon les auteurs que tu cites.



Exact, mais les pré-requis sont bien là pour, que si nous n'y faisons pas attention, il soit possible qu'on y bascule un jour un peu trop prochain pour mon goût.

Nous avons (depuis plus longtemps que l'arrivée du nain, hélas) un autre élément constitutif de ce genre d'état qui se met de plus en plus en place, c'est le principe du "citoyens au service de l'état" qui remplace progressivement "l'état au service des citoyens". Les citoyens sont "la nation", nation dont l'état n'est que le gérant, or, depuis longtemps, l'état se prend pour la nation, et a même tendance à vouloir la supplanter.

En résumé, si, aux quelques points décrits ci dessus près, je suis d'accord avec ton analyse, je suis par contre loin de partager ton optimisme, la guerre ou la révolution ne sont pas les seules voies pour venir à la dictature (je préfère ce terme à "fascisme" qui représente juste une forme particulière de dictature : Mussolini était "fasciste", pas Hitler, ni Pinochet, Franco, ça peut peut-être se discuter), donc : non ! nous ne sommes pas sous un régime dictatorial aujourd'hui en France, mais ce régime sous lequel nous sommes a, aujourd'hui, mis en place un certain nombre des moyens qui pourraient* lui permettre de le devenir.


(*) Conditionnel


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2009)

Dites, ici c'est les "actualités amusantes&#8230; ou pas" mais pour les débats, merci de préférer le comptoir.


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2009)

Pourtant, ça change de "vous faites quoi présentement maintenant dans votre tite vie" non ? Enfin j'veux dire, ça à le mérite d'être un peu plus interressant.


Puis au moins ça fait chier Sind'.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca de discute, mais là encore je ne suis pas sûr. Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de chose comme on a pu en voir sous Pinochet ou Franco par exemple (rafles, mise à mort des opposants etc...)



Je plaide les circonstances atténuantes : manque de formation pour la chasse au gibier à plumes. Mais ils l'auront ce corbeau qui envoie des petits paquets par la Poste !


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourtant, ça change de "vous faites quoi présentement maintenant dans votre tite vie" non ? Enfin j'veux dire, ça à le mérite d'être un peu plus interressant.
> 
> 
> Puis au moins ça fait chier Sind'.



Néanmoins, les sujets "chauds", et le nab&#8230; l'état des institutions en est un, se traitent au comptoir.


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Néanmoins, les sujets "chauds", et le nab l'état des institutions en est un, se traitent au comptoir.



Tout à fait. Les discours de café du commerce se font accoudé au zinc !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

Liu Bolin, The invisible man


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Liu Bolin, The invisible man



Impressionnant ! Surtout celle avec le bulldozer, il m'a fallu bien 15 secondes pour le trouver !


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

Ah ?!... 




Perdue...


> le terrain de jeu de la Gaule sarcelloise


 
(c'est con, mais ça me fait toujours rire cette "appellation"...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!...



Ce n'est pas en leur filant du pognon qu'on réglera le problème.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!...



Pied au cul ouais :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas en leur filant du pognon qu'on réglera le problème.



CE problème là, nan, mais celui des dealers et des racketteurs* qui fréquentent la sortie des lycées, par contre 



(*) comprendre par là le problème qu'ils ont (vendre de la dope ou racketter des lycéens fauchés), pas celui qu'ils posent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas en leur filant du pognon qu'on réglera le problème.



Même sous forme de projet pédagogique, je croyais qu'il n'y avait plus d'argent dans l'Éducation Nationale  :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je n'ai pas m'impression que ce soit le cas.
> 
> on a l'inverse en ce moment. Un surparlementarisme, même si celui-ci est biaisé par des instructions venant d'en haut
> Ce n'est pas le cas
> ...



Mais Fab', tu me sembles de mauvaise humeur, ce matin...  
Où as-tu lu que je citais ces auteurs pour prouver que l'on était dans un Etat fasciste ?
Je ne faisais qu'intervenir pour citer une des nombreuses grilles de lecture de l'Etat fasciste, pour apporter du conten dans la discussion, alors que plusieurs posteurs avaient fait de même avant moi en donnant leur vision du phénomène fasciste...

Que tu m'attaques de la sorte alors qu'on ne s'était visiblement pas compris, je trouve ça bizarre, supposé que ma compréhension vis-à-vis de ce que je cites l'est tout autant...


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais Fab', tu me sembles de mauvaise humeur, ce matin...
> Où as-tu lu que je citais ces auteurs pour prouver que l'on était dans un Etat fasciste ?
> Je ne faisais qu'intervenir pour citer une des nombreuses grilles de lecture de l'Etat fasciste, pour apporter du conten dans la discussion, alors que plusieurs posteurs avaient fait de même avant moi en donnant leur vision du phénomène fasciste...
> 
> Que tu m'attaques de la sorte alors qu'on ne s'était visiblement pas compris, je trouve ça bizarre, supposé que ma compréhension vis-à-vis de ce que je cites l'est tout autant...



C'est vrai que en revenant en arrière dans la discussion, on constate que julrou donnait une définition de l'état fasciste en opposition à une autre définition donnée par Romuald et qu'il jugeait trop légère. Il en profitait pour étaler un savoir théorique, du reste pas forcément bien digéré, mais il n'a pas affirmé que nous vivions actuellement sous un régime fasciste (même s'il n'est pas loin de le penser le saligaud ).
Bon c'est pas vraiment que je veuille prendre sa défense, vu que quand lui et ses petits copains auront le pouvoir moi et quelques autres ici seront certainement déportés au goulag pour mauvaise pensée à l'égard de la dictature prolétarienne ...  ... m'enfin, rendons à César ce qui appartient à César.
Fab' par contre, c'est un gros facho !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Fab' par contre, c'est un gros facho !


Normal, je suis modo


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Fab' par contre, c'est un gros facho !



Et encore, on le maintient en permanence sous Tranxene (18 cachets avant chaque repas, le pharmacien sort le tapis rouge chaque fois qu'on vient en rechercher une palette :hosto, car il voulait rétablir les supplices du pal, de la roue et de l'écartèlement pour les nioubes insolents. :affraid:


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2009)

Bon en attendant de commencer à constituer des Brigades Républicaines pour certains (les gentils) et des Phalanges pour les autres (les méchants), moi la Morano m'aura bien fait rire

Faites ce que j'dis, faites pas ce que j'fais


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, on le maintient en permanence sous Tranxene (18 cachets avant chaque repas



Oui, mais ça c'est seulement quand je n'ai pris que mes 12 Lexomil à 10h et au goûter...


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Bon en attendant de commencer à constituer des Brigades Républicaines pour certains (les gentils) et des Phalanges pour les autres (les méchants), moi la Morano m'aura bien rire
> 
> Faites ce que j'dis, faites pas ce que j'fais



C'est pé-da-go-gi-que ! 
Après, un petit tour aux putes, puis une visite au dealer du coin, et toute la petite famille rentre à la maison ...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2009)

T'as oublié la ratonnade dominicale à la sortie de la messe. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

Après confesse, 'videmment !... 
Absolution, absolution...


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est vrai que en revenant en arrière dans la discussion, on constate que julrou donnait une définition de l'état fasciste en opposition à une autre définition donnée par Romuald et qu'il jugeait trop légère. Il en profitait pour étaler un savoir théorique, du reste pas forcément bien digéré, mais il n'a pas affirmé que nous vivions actuellement sous un régime fasciste (même s'il n'est pas loin de le penser le saligaud ).
> Bon c'est pas vraiment que je veuille prendre sa défense, vu que quand lui et ses petits copains auront le pouvoir moi et quelques autres ici seront certainement déportés au goulag pour mauvaise pensée à l'égard de la dictature prolétarienne ...  ... m'enfin, rendons à César ce qui appartient à César.
> Fab' par contre, c'est un gros facho !



Ah, voilà.  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Normal, je suis modo



Ah, voilà.


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as oublié la ratonnade dominicale à la sortie de la messe. :rateau:



oubli impardonnable, ainsi que les quelques lettres de délation à rédiger le soir après le souper ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

Sans oublier les films porno.


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans oublier les films porno.



Elle fait pas participer Clitounet le Doberman tout de même ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Elle fait pas participer Clitounet le Doberman tout de même ?



Il a du mal à tenir la caméra avec ses pattes


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il a du mal à tenir la caméra avec ses pattes



il suffit qu'il la cale avec ...  ... :rose:

Bon : et la mort de la classe moyenne, ça vous travaille le nombril ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2009)

Salauds d'pauvres


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

*L'UMP et son site Web*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Elle fait pas participer Clitounet le Doberman tout de même ?



Elle pourrait. Il faut bien les mettre en garde contre la zoophilie, ces chers petits. 




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il a du mal à tenir la caméra avec ses pattes


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

Il est décidément TRÈS "fatiguant", cuilà...  


Fait bon vivre dans les ministères...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il est décidément TRÈS "fatiguant", cuilà...



Si on mettait en pratique son idée à la con, l faudrait interdire les carnavals.


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il est décidément TRÈS "fatiguant", cuilà...



Ça va être chaud les contrôles d'idnetité à la gay-pride et lors de la techno-parade ... 




tirhum a dit:


> Fait bon vivre dans les ministères...



à force de recevoir des missives avec des douilles, ça inspire ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il est décidément TRÈS "fatiguant", cuilà...



On parlait de dérives autoritaires... A part la sécurité, y'a un autre droit qui s'appelle la liberté...


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si on mettait en pratique son idée à la con, l faudrait interdire les carnavals.


Ça va plus loin que des "idées à la con"...
Ce type là a déjà été condamné pour homophobie...


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va plus loin que des "idées à la con"...
> Ce type là a déjà été condamné pour homophobie...



'spèce de bien-pensant va !


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> 'spèce de bien-pensant va !




Si un jour, par hasard, il passe en interview...
Regarde et écoute-le...
Il ne respire pas franchement la bonté et l'amour de son prochain...
 Il me fait penser aux "furieux" que j'ai connu et croisé, il y a longtemps, très longtemps...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va plus loin que des "idées à la con"...
> Ce type là a déjà été condamné pour homophobie...



Je sais. C'est la mentalité du personnage.

Mais même sans ça, c'est une idée à la con.


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2009)

L'État responsable et bon gestionnaire ... 12 miyards c'est pas rien 
Pas grave .. il reste les pauvres de la classe moyenne pour raquer


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il est décidément TRÈS "fatiguant", cuilà...



Non, je ne suivrai pas ton lien vers un post de Julrou !


----------



## boodou (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Si un jour, par hasard, il passe en interview...
> Regarde et écoute-le...
> Il ne respire pas franchement la bonté et l'amour de son prochain...
> Il me fait penser aux "furieux" que j'ai connu et croisé, il y a longtemps, très longtemps...



Effectivement je l'ai déjà entendu  
Pas rassurant le bonhomme.


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Non, je ne suivrai pas ton lien vers un post de Julrou !



Tu te fourvoies mon bon jugnin, il y a plusieurs possibilités.


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Non, je ne suivrai pas ton lien vers un post de Julrou !


Abruti !...


----------



## yvos (2 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fait bon vivre dans les ministères...



C'est aussi le black out côté syndical en interne sur ce point spécifique. Etonnant.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2009)

Encore un préfet débouté !

Mais que font les dictateurs fascistes, bordel !  




Et tous ces futurs vieux, faudrait peut-être les tuer à la naissance ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

Le premier sextoy pour chien "made in France" débarque 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> Encore un préfet débouté !
> 
> Mais que font les dictateurs fascistes, bordel !





> Cette uvre inaugurée le 5 septembre dernier, sur un bâtiment municipal de Billère, a été érigée en mémoire des familles sans-papiers expulsés du territoire.



Ceci explique sans doute cela.


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2009)

Où l'on apprend qu'il vaut mieux se facher avec Mackie avant qu'il ait complètement fini sa bière 

Les IG Nobel 2009 sont décernés


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Octobre 2009)

Futurs JO

Je pense que Rio gagnera y'a plus de p*tes là bas


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourtant, ça change de "vous faites quoi présentement maintenant dans votre tite vie" non ? Enfin j'veux dire, ça à le mérite d'être un peu plus interressant.
> 
> 
> Puis au moins ça fait chier Sind'.


[finger on] même pas en rêve


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ça va être chaud les contrôles d'idnetité à la gay-pride et lors de la techno-parade ...




Sur le premier évènement, c'est surtout les fouilles corporelles qui sont attendues


----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2009)

AMAZON n'aime pas les procès ...

... Mais paye cash !! 

http://www.ecrans.fr/Kindle-150-000-et-on-tourne-la,8277.html


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2009)

Hé hé ! 




> Le commerce classique des disques phonographiques tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui relève d'une circuit aberrant qui consiste pour l'essentiel à déplacer des pièces de vinyle, enveloppées dans des pochettes en carton, d'un endroit à un autre. Le volume de ces objets est très important, et leur expédition est coûteuse. Le procédé de fabrication est complexe et archaïque. Les contrôles-qualité de pressage des disques sont des opérations vaines. Les clients mécontents retournent régulièrement des exemplaires rayés inutilisables.
> 
> La nouvelle technologie numérique est de nature à régler le problème des rayures et à offrir aux auditeurs une qualités d'écoute supérieure sous forme de compact-discs [CD]. Plus petits, ils permettent aussi de stocker plus de musique et réduisent en toute hypothèse les coûts d'expédition [...], mais se révèlent plus chers à l'achat ainsi qu'à la fabrication. Pour les écouter, le consommateur devra acquérir un équipement numérique à la place de sa vieille hi-fi (de l'ordre de 700 dollars).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Octobre 2009)

C'est officiel Rio organisera les JO

Je dois être un visionnaire


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> 'spèce de bien-pensant va !


Qu'on l'encule séant!


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pied au cul ouais :mouais:



Certes, par rapport au titre racoleur, après si c'est pour financer un projet collectif genre voyage et cie pourquoi pas, ça ferait appel à la responsabilité collective, à... c'est quoi ce mot qu'on oublie tout le temps déjà... solidarité ah voilà...

Nan sinon le coup de pied cul ça oui on est d'accord mais c'est pas le rôle de l'état ni des profs même si bcp voudrait que ce soit le cas car ils sont bien incapables de se le mettre déjà eux même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2009)

A l'enterrement, le pasteur était... ivre


----------



## boodou (3 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A l'enterrement, le pasteur était... ivre



La bière de trop certainement


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> La bière de trop certainement



T'as fini de piquer les répliques de P77 ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

Ah non... on avait réussis à se débarrasser d'Aricosec... Y'a un nid, faut faire quelque chose !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2009)

AF447: "Sans la panne des sondes Pitot, il n'y aurait pas eu d'accident"


----------



## itako (4 Octobre 2009)

Ca me fait bien marrer les "*Le crash du vol Rio-Paris aurait-il pu "être évité"? "*

Ca a eu lieu au cas ou donc bon :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Ca me fait bien marrer les "*Le crash du vol Rio-Paris aurait-il pu "être évité"? "*
> 
> Ca a eu lieu au cas ou donc bon :mouais:



+1 ! 

D'ailleurs, la question ne se pose même pas, en fait : oui, il aurait pu être évité, il suffisait d'annuler le vol, par exemple (pareil pour n'importe quelle catastrophe aérienne, d'ailleurs :hein 

Mais bon, le jour ou Mme Michu cessera de choisir ses lectures en fonction du niveau d'accroche du titre, on commencera peut-être à voir un peu moins de surenchère sensationnaliste de ce côté


----------



## fedo (4 Octobre 2009)

ça va ne faire que confirmer ses théories anti sémites
ici


----------



## itako (4 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ça va ne faire que confirmer ses théories anti sémites
> ici



Et pourtant ! ça aurait pu être évité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ça va ne faire que confirmer ses théories anti sémites



La plupart des musulmans de cette région étant aussi sémites* que les juifs, avoir des théories anti-sémites, dans son cas, c'est un peu suicidaire ! 





(*)Rappelons, okazou, qu'être "sémite", ça signifie être descendant de Sem, un des fils de Noé, et que de Sem à Abraham, il n'y a qu'une seule lignée sémite, ça n'est (selon la partie des écritures commune aux juifs et aux musulmans) qu'à partir des fils d'Abraham : Israël et Ismaël que les lignées des juifs et de ceux qui deviendront quelques millénaires plus tard les musulmans se sont séparées, Yasser Arafat aimait à rappeler à qui voulait l'entendre qu'il était "aussi sémite que n'importe quel juif" !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2009)

C'était le 1/4h culturel de MacG, présenté par P77.


Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ça va ne faire que confirmer ses théories anti sémites
> ici



Ah ouai quand même !  :mouais:

Et il paraîtrait également que Le Pen était noir avant !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Ca a eu lieu au cas ou donc bon :mouais:


Oui mais pour avoir discuté avec un pilote d'Air France qui a eu lui même a subir une avarie de ces fameuses sondes (et il n'est pas le seul), ça fait plusieurs mois qu'Air France et Airbus savaient que ces sondes posaient des problèmes dans certaines situations. Mais comme souvent, leur remplacement a été planifié au ralentit parce que ça coûte cher... Pour lui il ne faisait aucun doute qu'une avarie au niveau de ces sondes avait au moins en partie contribué au crash et qui si elle avaient été changé plus tôt l'accident n'aurait probablement pas eu lieu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Le ver de terre est la forme de vie la plus réussie sur terre


Ach


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2009)

Mon curé évangélise sur Facebook


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le ver de terre est la forme de vie la plus réussie sur terre





> mais bien le ver de terre, qui est présent sur la Terre* depuis environ 600 millions d&#8217;années*,



Oh que voilà un article bien mal documenté ! Les plantes n'ont commencé à coloniser la terre ferme qu'au début de l'ordovicien, une période de 71 millions d'années qui à débuté il y a 510 millions d'années, la terre (qui est un mélange d'éléments minéraux (argile, sable) et de déchets végétaux) à suivi de peu, et les premiers animaux terrestres sont apparus quelques millions d'années plus tard, vers le milieu de cette période, soit, il y a environ 470 à 480 millions d'années. Il y a 600 millions d'années (pré-cambrien), les "terres" émergées de notre planète étaient totalement stériles, si on excepte quelques organismes unicellulaires survivant grâce aux émanations souffrées dans certaines zones volcaniques. Les seules faunes connues de cette époque étaient des faunes marines de type "Ediacara", faunes dont les annélidés (famille à laquelle appartiennent les vers de terre) étaient totalement absents !


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh que voilà un article bien mal documenté ! Les plantes n'ont commencé à coloniser la terre ferme qu'au début de l'ordovicien, une période de 71 millions d'années qui à débuté il y a 510 millions d'années, la terre (qui est un mélange d'éléments minéraux (argile, sable) et de déchets végétaux) à suivi de peu, et les premiers animaux terrestres sont apparus quelques millions d'années plus tard, vers le milieu de cette période, soit, il y a environ 470 à 480 millions d'années. Il y a 600 millions d'années (pré-cambrien), les "terres" émergées de notre planète étaient totalement stériles, si on excepte quelques organismes unicellulaires survivant grâce aux émanations souffrées dans certaines zones volcaniques. Les seules faunes connues de cette époque étaient des faunes marines de type "Ediacara", faunes dont les annélidés (famille à laquelle appartiennent les vers de terre) étaient totalement absents !


Rhaaa-lalaaaaaa... c'est fouuu ça !


----------



## rizoto (5 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh que voilà un article bien mal documenté ! Les plantes n'ont commencé à coloniser la terre ferme qu'au début de l'ordovicien, une période de 71 millions d'années qui à débuté il y a 510 millions d'années, la terre (qui est un mélange d'éléments minéraux (argile, sable) et de déchets végétaux) à suivi de peu, et les premiers animaux terrestres sont apparus quelques millions d'années plus tard, vers le milieu de cette période, soit, il y a environ 470 à 480 millions d'années. Il y a 600 millions d'années (pré-cambrien), les "terres" émergées de notre planète étaient totalement stériles, si on excepte quelques organismes unicellulaires survivant grâce aux émanations souffrées dans certaines zones volcaniques. Les seules faunes connues de cette époque étaient des faunes marines de type "Ediacara", faunes dont les annélidés (famille à laquelle appartiennent les vers de terre) étaient totalement absents !



On a l'impression que t'y étais !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> On a l'impression que t'y étais !



Moi, non, mais Amok, lui, oui, il m'a raconté !   



Sindanárië a dit:


> Rhaaa-lalaaaaaa... c'est fouuu ça !



Ce qui est fou, c'est surtout qu'un journaliste ne soit pas capable de recouper ses sources à ce point, cette info est disponible partout sur internet, et dans la quasi totalité des bibliothèques municipales d'Europe !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> cette info est disponible partout sur internet, et dans la quasi totalité des bibliothèques municipales d'Europe !



Voilà, un mythe s'écroule : P77 n'est pas une encyclopédie vivante  

Il va chercher sur Internet ou les bibli municipales avant de répondre à un post !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voilà, un mythe s'écroule : P77 n'est pas une encyclopédie vivante
> 
> Il va chercher sur Internet ou les bibli municipales avant de répondre à un post !!!



Dis donc, le trou pair, faudrait voir à nettoyer la visière de ton casque ! 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, non, mais Amok, lui, oui,* il m'a raconté !*


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2009)

Tsss, c'est pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre et non ce post en particulier


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tsss, c'est pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre et non ce post en particulier   D



Oui, mais là, c'est au journaliste, que je conseille ça, moi, ça m'a frappé en lisant l'article, tu n'imagine pas que je fais un saut à la bibliothèque municipale (moi, je n'ai pas internet) à chaque fois que quelqu'un ici met un lien vers un article de presse ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu n'imagine pas que je fais un saut à la bibliothèque municipale (moi, je n'ai pas internet) à chaque fois que quelqu'un ici met un lien vers un article de presse ?
> 
> :rateau:



Une légende meurt


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2009)

Les trente inventions les plus stupides du monde. 

Je crois savoir qu'Amok avait équipé sa Ford Thunderbird de ces fameux pneus qui s'allument dans la nuit.


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voilà, un mythe s'écroule : P77 n'est pas une encyclopédie vivante
> 
> Il va chercher sur Internet ou les bibli municipales avant de répondre à un post !!!



Tu y étais pas à la même époque avec La Mok ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2009)

Non, je n'ai pas la même ancienneté


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2009)

L'UCI aurait accordé des privilèges à l'équipe Astana en matière de controles anti-dopages.
Rhhhôôô. Les coquins. :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'UCI aurait accordé des privilèges à l'équipe Astana en matière de controles anti-dopages.
> Rhhhôôô. Les coquins. :rateau:



Et l'AFLD, qui avait la charge des contrôles sur le Tour 2009 à égale part avec l'UCI, ils n'ont rien fait, ces gros malins... 

Sinon, c'est étonnant : l'UCI dément.


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2009)

L'AFLD n'avait pas la charge des contrôles à part égale avec l'UCI, mon bon môssieur. Elle était prestataire de l'UCI, sous ses instructions, et de fait déchargée d'une mission qu'elle assumait jusque-là.
C'était d'ailleurs tout l'enjeu de la reprise en main de la lutte anti-dopage par l'UCI sur le Tour de France, éviter que l'AFLD ne vienne foutre le souk comme les dernières années.

Et l'AFLD ne s'est pas priée de faire des remarques pendant le tour sur la façon dont l'UCI diligentait la mission. On en trouve trace jusque dans le site de France 2, t'as qu'à voir...


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'AFLD n'avait pas la charge des contrôles à part égale avec l'UCI, mon bon môssieur. Elle était prestataire de l'UCI, sous ses instructions, et de fait déchargée d'une mission qu'elle assumait jusque-là.
> C'était d'ailleurs tout l'enjeu de la reprise en main de la lutte anti-dopage par l'UCI sur le Tour de France, éviter que l'AFLD ne vienne foutre le souk comme les dernières années.
> 
> Et l'AFLD ne s'est pas priée de faire des remarques pendant le tour sur la façon dont l'UCI diligentait la mission. On en trouve trace jusque dans le site de France 2, t'as qu'à voir...



L'AFLD ne foutait pas le souk les années précédentes, elle effectuait des contrôles, forts bons au demeurant.  
Et en 2008, elle les a assumé seuls, le TdF ne faisant plus partie du Pro Tour et l'UCI n'ayant plus le pouvoir d'effectuer les contrôles. 

(un autre lien, en français, sur la réponse de l'UCI... ça va chauffer en McQuaid et Bordry...  )


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L'AFLD ne foutait pas le souk les années précédentes, elle effectuait des contrôles, forts bons au demeurant.



Ne fait pas comme si tu n'avais pas compris, racaille.
Ça ne marche pas.
'tain, çuilà, faudra l'abattre avant qu'il soit en position d'être élu, il est pire menteur que les salauds qu'ils dénoncent. 



> Et en 2008, elle les a assumé seuls, le TdF ne faisant plus partie du Pro Tour et l'UCI n'ayant plus le pouvoir d'effectuer les contrôles.
> 
> (un autre lien, en français, sur la réponse de l'UCI... ça va chauffer en McQuaid et Bordry...  )



Sinon, une autre connerie à dire pour faire oublier que t'as raconté n'importe quoi ? Humm ?
Un autre lien que tu auras oublié de nous mettre dans ta précipitation d'éjaculateur précoce ? Hu ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------

Tu sais qu'à Melbourne, tu ne ferais pas de vieux os ?


----------



## KARL40 (5 Octobre 2009)

No comment !! 

La bombe Suppo


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> No comment !!
> 
> La bombe Suppo



faut que j'relise Guerre et Pet


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ne fait pas comme si tu n'avais pas compris, racaille.
> Ça ne marche pas.
> 'tain, çuilà, faudra l'abattre avant qu'il soit en position d'être élu, il est pire menteur que les salauds qu'ils dénoncent.









l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, une autre connerie à dire pour faire oublier que t'as raconté n'importe quoi ? Humm ?
> Un autre lien que tu auras oublié de nous mettre dans ta précipitation d'éjaculateur précoce ? Hu ?


Je raconte pas n'importe quoi, môôôôssieur le crieur ! 
Mais j'ai merdé, je sais.  Voilà le lien en question.  

Bon, et rien que pour le plaisir, j'en mets un autre : l'UCI réfléchit à la possibilité d'effectuer des contrôles avec un autre labo sur le sol français.  :love: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2009)

*Viviane Reding : neutralité du net, interopérabilité et accessibilité*


:love::love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2009)

La nouvelle taxe professionnelle pourrait pénaliser l'emploi


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2009)

Ah bah le Paris foot gay a été annulé parce que les musulmans ils voulaient pas jouer avec les paidais ! Ah bah bravo... :mouais:

D'ailleurs, c'est pas "avec" mais "contre"... la peur de perdre et de se faire enc.... ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2009)

*Eolas : Pour en finir (peut-être) avec un oui*


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2009)

La racaille d'Annemasse 

Je propose une votation populaire sur le thème : devons-nous rayer de la carte à ce petit confetti gruyèro-touristico-financier autrement appelée confédération hélvétique ? Envoyons leur le Charles de Gaulle !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> La racaille d'Annemasse
> 
> Je propose une votation populaire sur le thème : devons-nous rayer de la carte à ce petit confetti gruyèro-touristico-financier autrement appelée confédération hélvétique ? Envoyons leur le Charles de Gaulle !



Je vote oui. Ils vont voir de quel bois on se chauffe, les helvètes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> La racaille d'Annemasse
> 
> Je propose une votation populaire sur le thème : devons-nous rayer de la carte à ce petit confetti gruyèro-touristico-financier autrement appelée confédération hélvétique ? Envoyons leur le Charles de Gaulle !





iDuck a dit:


> Je vote oui. Ils vont voir de quel bois on se chauffe, les helvètes !



C'est assez grand pour contenir le Charles de Gaulle, la Suisse .  

C'est qu'il ne faudrait quand même pas risquer de rayer la peinture de la coque sur les bords du pays !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas pour la coque qu'il faut craindre, mais pour la fameuse hélice


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2009)

Manque de veine, coup de bol.


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> La racaille d'Annemasse
> 
> Je propose une votation populaire sur le thème : devons-nous rayer de la carte à ce petit confetti gruyèro-touristico-financier autrement appelée confédération hélvétique ? Envoyons leur le Charles de Gaulle !



"vive la Suisse" !


----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Manque de veine, coup de bol.



Non mais quelle mauvaise volonté de sa part aussi !!! 
Vraiment pas un veinard le gars &#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> "vive la Suisse" !



Le commerce équitable n'a jamais été notre truc...


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2009)

Hi hi hi les pirates boulets ! Ils ont attaqué un navire qu'il croyait être marchand alors que c'était la marine française, ils ont été bien reçu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Hi hi hi les pirates boulets ! Ils ont attaqué un navire qu'il croyait être marchand alors que c'était la marine française, ils ont été bien reçu



Ce que j'aime sur les sites d'info, ce sont les commentaires en dessous des articles.


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ce que j'aime sur les sites d'info, ce sont les commentaires en dessous des articles.



Ah oui c'est sûr, mieux vaut éviter de les lire... c'est toujours surréaliste et surtout complètement crétin.


----------



## silvio (7 Octobre 2009)

Vous parlez du commentaire sur les batteries AA machin et des commandos de marines qui prennent sauvagement les pirates par derrière tel des pécaris ?
Moi j'ai cru lire du Tom Clancy ....  :rateau:

Bon sinon, on commence à poursuivre les clowns en justice .. ça pue un peu, non ? :mouais:
C'est Besson qui devrait aller en taule ramasser les savonnettes


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Bon sinon, on commence à poursuivre les clowns en justice .. ça pue un peu, non ? :mouais:
> C'est Besson qui devrait aller en taule ramasser les savonnettes





> Si M. Besson cherche à faire parler de lui, il ferait mieux dapporter son soutien à Roman Polanski.



J'adore!   :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2009)

Je vire ma cuti et JE SUIS POUR LA CHASSE !!!

C'est vrai ça comment on ferait pour les tirer ces poufs si leurs hommes sont à la maison 

Je crois que j'ai jamais vu slogan plus nul pour défendre la chasse :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2009)

C'est aussi la question que se sont posée les astronautes de l'ISS récemment.


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est aussi la question que se sont posée les astronautes de l'ISS récemment.


Tu confonds. Eux, c'était la chasse qu'ils ne pouvaient plus tirer.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est aussi la question que se sont posée les astronautes de l'ISS récemment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Phishing : « Il y a une recrudescence des opérations de grande ampleur »


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est vrai ça&#8230; comment on ferait pour les tirer ces poufs si leurs hommes sont à la maison&#8230;



Faut voir... Y'a probablement un beau ramassis de gros tromblons, dans le tas... Et en parlant de tas, d'ailleurs...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Vous avez remarqué qu'on entend plus parler de cette pantalonnade de grippe A?


----------



## boodou (8 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué qu'on entend plus parler de cette pantalonnade de grippe A?



En même temps avec tous ces gens du showbiz pédophiles ... le spectacle médiatique n'est pas en reste !


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué qu'on entend plus parler de cette pantalonnade de grippe A?



Ya bien que Métro pour en faire un article, maintenant...


----------



## silvio (8 Octobre 2009)

France Telecom : ça commence à devenir rigolo
Faut juste qu'ils se trompent pas de cible


----------



## Grug (8 Octobre 2009)

Le meilleur reste à venir&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

...ou pas

Mince, je discute, je discute et je me fais griller par le poisson!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2009)

boodou
Citation de jpmiss
Vous avez remarqué qu'on entend plus parler de cette pantalonnade de grippe A?
En même temps avec tous ces gens du showbiz pédophiles ... le spectacle médiatique n'est pas en reste !  

Le duel Sarkozy-De Villepin dans l'affaire Clearstream l'avait déjà totalement éclipsé.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2009)

Le "meilleur d'entre nous" pique sa crise


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué qu'on entend plus parler de cette pantalonnade de grippe A?



T'inquiète pas. Ils préparent déjà la grippe B.


----------



## jugnin (8 Octobre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> T'inquiète pas. Ils préparent déjà la grippe B.



A ce train là, y'en aura bientôt pour tous les fonctionnaires.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Octobre 2009)

J'aime beaucoup le dessinateur LUZ.
Vous vous en foutez, je m'en doute bien , mais pour comprendre allez faire
un tour sur cette page Un jour Une burqua.

C'est très con mais ça me fait bien rire :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Octobre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le dessinateur LUZ.
> Vous vous en foutez, je m'en doute bien , mais pour comprendre allez faire
> un tour sur cette page Un jour Une burqua.
> 
> C'est très con mais ça me fait bien rire :rose:



Excellent ! 
Et retrouvez toutes les semaines une nouvelle burca(© Cavanna) dans Charlie Hebdo...  :love:


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2009)

ils ont nettoyé les morceaux de Val qui pourraient encore trainer dans les coins ? 
si c'est le cas, je me réabonne 

J'aime bien la Une


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> J'aime bien la Une



Excellent


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> ils ont nettoyé les morceaux de Val qui pourraient encore trainer dans les coins ?
> si c'est le cas, je me réabonne


Ben disons que... Charb, est quand même nettement moins petit-bourgeois que Val...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)

*La NASA bombarde la lune*


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5243422 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent



T'es de retour ? T'es plus banni ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es de retour ? T'es plus banni ?



Bah en fait j'étais sensé être en vacances mais ça c'est avéré être pire qu'un ban en réalité


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2009)

Fab', faut commencer à t'entrainer sérieusement :

le golf, sport olympique en 2016


Et dans la série 'plus c'est gros, plus ça passe', rions un peu


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Et dans la série 'plus c'est gros, plus ça passe', rions un peu



Ca colle bien avec son titre (auto-proclamé) de "meilleur Premier ministre que l'Italie ait connu en 150 ans d'histoire".


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben disons que... Charb, est quand même nettement moins petit-bourgeois que Val...


Mais vachement plus crypto-comunisssssss

Et vachement plus drôle aussi
http://bastien641.free.fr/Charb%20-%20Maurice%20et%20Patapon%20-%20Avantages.JPG


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2009)

Auchan aurait payé moins que le Smic : 1 400 salariés aux Prud'hommes


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Auchan aurait payé moins que le Smic : 1 400 salariés aux Prud'hommes



Ah bah espérons une jurisprudence, comme ça on verra tous les autres suivre.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Octobre 2009)

Je sais pas si vous avez écouté France Inter à 19h mais y'en a un de l'UMP ou de l'Elysée qui s'est indigné que Barak Obama ait reçu le Prix Nobel de la Paix car, selon lui, c'était à notre Président chieuri qu'il devait revenir&#8230;

Dès que je peux je vous mettrais plus de précisions&#8230;

On en discutait ce midi avec mon amie et je lui avais commenté l'info en disant que le petit niabot il avait du faire des bonds en apprenant la nouvelle&#8230;

Sur ce vu sa taille et la hauteur des plafonds de l'Elysée y risquait pas de se fracturer le crâne&#8230;

Dommage&#8230; 

PS : Il s'agirai de Dominique Paillé, porte-parole adjoint du gouvernement&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'on en me parle plus du bienfait de libérer les récidivistes...


Ce soir aux infos&#8230;

Il l'a bien violé avant de la tuer&#8230;

Qu'on le pende par les c0uilles jusqu'à ce qu'elles lui tombent&#8230;

Castration physique ça marche aussi non&#8230; :mouais:

Sur ce y'en a un autre animateur de radio FM qui m'a pas convaincu&#8230;

Pourquoi aller en Thaïlande pour se taper des jeunes d'à peine 5 ans de moins que lui&#8230; Alors qu'en allant au bois d'à côté il avait tout à porté de&#8230; le billet d'avion en moins&#8230;

Si un journaliste d'investigation, un vrai, faisait le tour des bordels de là-bas avec la photo de ce sinistre je suis sûr qu'il arriverait à trouver un jeune pouvant témoigner avoir été payé à l'époque alors qu'il était mineur&#8230;

Que peut on attendre de ce triste sire qui avec sa loi Hadopi veut faire passer tous les internautes pour des délinquants&#8230;


----------



## KARL40 (9 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Auchan aurait payé moins que le Smic : 1 400 salariés aux Prud'hommes



Oui ... Mais c'est tout à fait normal ! 

Lorsque je regarde fondre le bas de laine de la famille Mulliez, 
je ne peux que comprendre que des économies doivent être réalisées. 

Et la solidarité alors ? :casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je sais pas si vous avez écouté France Inter à 19h mais y'en a un de l'UMP ou de l'Elysée qui s'est indigné que Barak Obama ait reçu le Prix Nobel de la Paix car, selon lui, c'était à notre Président chieuri qu'il devait revenir&#8230;
> 
> Dès que je peux je vous mettrais plus de précisions&#8230;
> 
> ...



Il s'agit bien de Dominique Paillé, dont le cirage à outrance des pompes présidentielles est une spécialité.

Mais un jour il a fait plus fort que ça. Il a expliqué à la télé et sans rire (je ne sais pas comment il fait) qu'on parlait du petit Nicolas partout dans le monde et que donc le petit Nicolas était un phare éclairant le monde. Rien que ça.

Enorme !


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2009)

_Frédéric Mitterrand essayant de passer inaperçu_


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Laisse moi kiffer la vibe en burqua!


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Laisse moi kiffer la vibe en burqua!



La médecine n'a pas réussi à soulager son âme, alors elle s'est tournée vers la religion...

*MAIS TANNNNNNT MIEUUUUUUX !!*


----------



## boodou (10 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Laisse moi kiffer la vibe en burqua!



Ouep.
Y a eu la génération hip hop.
Et puis maintenant la génération hijab.


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> _Frédéric Mitterrand essayant de passer inaperçu_



elle a trouver un mec morteeeellllll qui lui a couper les aillllllleeees


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2009)

Au moment où certaines se mettent à la burqua, d'autres enlèvent tout ! 

Marge Nue


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Au moment où certaines se mettent à la burqua, d'autres enlèvent tout !
> 
> Marge Nue





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> *Scott Flanders*, patron de Playboy, a expliqué au Chicago Sunday Times,
> que l'opération Marge Simpson vise à rajeunir le lectorat du magazine, aujourd'hui 35 ans d'âge médian, pour attirer les lecteurs de 20 ans (avec une mère de famille en couverture ! ? ).



Moi, je crois plutôt qu'il a voulu faire plaisir à la voisine de son frère Ned


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je crois plutôt qu'il a voulu faire plaisir à la voisine de son frère Ned



Ned Flanders est aussi le proprio de la maison des simpsons  (pour qui a vu la saison 20  )


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué qu'on entend plus parler de cette pantalonnade de grippe A?


Allez, pour te faire plaisir...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2009)

Décidément 

Un membre de Boyzone disparaît à 33 ans


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Décidément
> 
> Un membre de Boyzone disparaît à 33 ans



c'est pas le sujet post mortel ici


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas le sujet post mortel ici



File réviser ton orthographe, toi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2009)

Offre d'emploi


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Décidément
> 
> Un membre de Boyzone disparaît à 33 ans



oh la laaaa quelle chance


----------



## boodou (11 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Décidément
> 
> Un membre de Boyzone disparaît à 33 ans



Sympa la presse helvète  sur la même page il y avait une actualité bien plus importante !!!


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Sympa la presse helvète  sur la même page il y avait une actualité bien plus importante !!!



je suis sur qu'il y a un homme dans toute les candidates


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis sur qu'il y a un homme dans toute les candidates


c clair... que des salopes


----------



## Chang (12 Octobre 2009)

Suite a la lecture du Monde Diplo de Mai 2009 (oui, je sais, nous sommes en Octobre ...) que je me fais envoyer regulierement, j'aimerais vous poster l'url d'un article que l'on retrouve en ligne, encore accessible gratuitement:

*Pour la classe moyenne chinoise, la stabilité avant tout*


J'ai rarement lu un article aussi precis dans la vision de la societe chinoise actuelle. 

Cela change des articles qui paraissent un peu partout dans la presse depuis que la Chine est exposee, surtout depuis l'annonce de l'organisation des JO par Beijing.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)

*Le soldat Guissé a-t-il le droit d'être français ?*


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2009)

Pour retirer nos troupes d'Afghanistan tout en y restant, on pourrait supprimer la nationalité française à tous nos soldats envoyés là-bas!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Le soldat Guissé a-t-il le droit d'être français ?*



Oui, mais bon, faut qu'il se fasse une raison, si on lui laisse sa nationalité française, le petit Nicolas ne pourra pas piquer les électeurs de Le Pen, on va bien être obligé de le mettre dans un charter, il en va des intérêts supérieurs de la France du petit Nicolas !


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Offre d'emploi



*Nan mais arrêtons de critiquer à tout va, Jean est tout de même en 2e année de droit, c'est pas rien, bon ok il a 23 ans, mais c'est le CP qu'il a redoublé 3 fois, après il n'a fait que briller ! Les Français sont jaloux de la réussite des Sarkozy c'est tout ! *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> *Nan mais arrêtons de critiquer à tout va, Jean est tout de même en 2e année de droit, c'est pas rien, bon ok il a 23 ans, mais c'est le CP qu'il a redoublé 3 fois, après il n'a fait que briller ! Les Français sont jaloux de la réussite des Sarkozy c'est tout ! *



Et il est partout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2009)

Je me demande si on ne s'achemine pas tout doucement vers une présidence à vie et héréditaire


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2009)

A vie ou à mort 

En 1789 on a coupé des têtes pour moins que ça


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Octobre 2009)

Je tremble à l'idée que dans quelques années mon fils me dise

-"dis papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?"
-".."
"dis papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?"
-".."
"Dis papa c'est quoi la dynastie Sarkozy?"
-"alors tu voies cette bouteille de lait (...). N'oublies pas ton Sarkozy de poche en allant à l'école mon chéri et surtout les paroles de l'hymne Sakozien!"

Liberté d'endurer, Sarkozissité, fraternité du parti... 

Sans rire je suis vraiment terrifié... Je dis quoi à mes étudiants moi? 
A+


----------



## Chang (13 Octobre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je dis quoi à mes étudiants moi?



Tu leur fais bien comprendre qu'un systeme politique quel qu'il soit ne depend pas de sa declaration sur un bout de papier, mais de son application aveugle, au meme titre que la justice qui l'accompagne. 

Hors de ces criteres, tout systeme politique/judiciaire est une farce ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> J
> 
> Sans rire je suis vraiment terrifié... Je dis quoi à mes étudiants moi?
> A+



Tu leur dit de voter aux prochaines élections...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Sans rire je suis vraiment terrifié... Je dis quoi à mes étudiants moi?
> A+





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu leur dit de voter aux prochaines élections...



Si possible, pour un/une autre &#8230; Si d'ici là, les prochaines élections ne sont pas purement et simplement supprimées


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

En même temps, comme je le souligne ailleurs. Le mec n'est pas coopté. Il va y avoir un vote, non?
Il y a donc une probabilité qu'il ne soit pas élu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En même temps, comme je le souligne ailleurs. Le mec n'est pas coopté. Il va y avoir un vote, non?
> Il y a donc une probabilité qu'il ne soit pas élu.



Ça dépend, il maîtrise assemblée et sénat (on a bien vu récemment que lorsque "par erreur", l'assemblée votait "contre" un de ses textes, il la faisait revoter "pour" dans la quinzaine suivante), il a donc la possibilité, avant la fin de son actuel mandat, de faire voter par le congrès la révision constitutionnelle instituant sa présidence "à vie et héréditaire"* ! 

(*) Dans un premier temps, la seconde étape étant de leur faire voter leur "auto-suppression" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

Je crois qu'il y a un petit malentendu


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

Oui. Moi je parlais du fils!
Cela dit, si une présidence à vie est votée, je suis le premier dans la rue.
Cela dit c'est drôle, on avait dit la même chose sous Mitterrand


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit, si une présidence à vie est votée, je suis le premier dans la rue.



Et ?&#8230; Tu sais comment les "présidents à vie" traitent ceux qui "descendent dans la rue" ? Sans compter que toi, tu es un privilégié, qui vit en étage, mais les pauvres qui comme moi (encore que moi, ma maison a un étage, si je pars de mon bureau, et pas du salon, je peux encore y descendre, mais ceux dont la maison n'a qu'un rez de chaussée, ils font comment ?), vivent dans une maison "de plein pied", comment veux tu qu'on "descende" dans la rue (sans parler de ceux qui vivent à l'entresol, qui ne peuvent qu'y "monter") ! 

:rateau:

Pourquoi j'ai l'impression d'avoir été pris au premier degré, là ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2009)

Jean Sarkozy bénéficie du parrainage de Patrick Balkany et Charles Pasqua...

Murde, je me rends compte que tout ça n'arrive même plus à me faire sourire...  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Jean Sarkozy bénéficie du parrainage de Patrick Balkany et Charles Pasqua...



L'est pas clair, celui qui a écrit ça, bénéficier du parrainage de Pasqua devrait au contraire mener tout droit en prison, sans passer par la case départ, et sans toucher 20 000 F 

Ah ? C'était de l'ironie ! :rateau:


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Jean Sarkozy bénéficie du parrainage de Patrick Balkany et Charles Pasqua...



Il ne lui manque plus que le soutien de Chirac et là il aurait un brelan d'As


----------



## Bassman (13 Octobre 2009)

Et rafarrin + balladur et il a la quinte flush royale ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et rafarrin + balladur et il a la quinte flush royale ?



Pourquoi pas VGE du temps que tu y es


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas VGE du temps que tu y es



La famille de Lady Di serait très déçue s'il faisait ça.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Le meilleur soutien politique qu'un homme puisse avoir c'est sans nul doute Jean Tibéri, il a le soutient de l'au delà, lui, ce qui lui procure une incommensurable légitimité. Je ne comprend pas qu'il n'ait pas plus réussi en politique. Il aurait peut-être du se mettre à la chanson en fait, il serait certainement devenu le roi de la pop, au lieu de çà, un extra-terrestre lui à piqué son idée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En même temps, comme je le souligne ailleurs. Le mec n'est pas coopté. Il va y avoir un vote, non?
> Il y a donc une probabilité qu'il ne soit pas élu.



Pour devenir président de l'EPAD, il doit d'abord intégrer le conseil d'administration, ce qui devrait arriver.

Ensuite effectivement il y a un vote. Et la probabilité qu'il ne soit pas élu dépend surtout de la résistance à la tentation des autres membres du CA de faire plaisir (ou au contraire la crainte de déplaire) à son président de père.

Et parmi les 18 membres du CA, 9 sortent de différents ministères.


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2009)

Vous aussi tweetez avec le fils du nain


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5246800 a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur soutien politique qu'un homme puisse avoir c'est sans nul doute Jean Tibéri, il a le soutient de l'au delà, lui, ce qui lui procure une incommensurable légitimité. Je ne comprend pas qu'il n'ait pas plus réussi en politique. Il aurait peut-être du se mettre à la chanson en fait, il serait certainement devenu le roi de la pop, au lieu de çà, un extra-terrestre lui à piqué son idée.


 


Tibéri, l'un des meilleurs. 
Un type capable de ressuciter les morts, respect quoi.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

C'est d'ailleurs grâce à lui que Michael Jackson est encore vivant et nous sort de nouveaux titres   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h08 ----------

iJustine le nouveau produit de la lobotomie Apple après macgé bien sûr


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5246832 a dit:
			
		

> iJustine le nouveau produit de la lobotomie Apple après macgé bien sûr



Tiens, une nouvelle communauté qui semble tolérante et sympa.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tiens, une nouvelle communauté qui semble tolérante et sympa.





> Justine à maintenant ouvert se espace personnel [...] Alors nhésitez pas [...]



En plus d'être douée en français et dans l'insertion de coquilles.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2009)

L'Elysée sent le renfermé: la gale frappe des gardes républicains



> La vétusté et le manque d'aération des locaux serait à l'origine de trois cas de gale ayant touché cet été des sous-officiers rattachés à la garde du Palais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Vous aussi tweetez avec le fils du nain



On sait. 

Sinon, il y aussi l'application iPhone :

[YOUTUBE]1NqbRwD7Qr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> On sait.
> 
> Sinon, il y aussi l'application iPhone :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1NqbRwD7Qr8[/YOUTUBE]



Oh le trucage naze.
On voit tout de suite que c'est un fake :rateau:


Edit: ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que le fils Sarko en est un aussi :rateau:


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> On sait.
> 
> Sinon, il y aussi l'application iPhone :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1NqbRwD7Qr8[/YOUTUBE]



Murde : je suis revenu en arrière mais pas vu le lien ...

Et çui-ci ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Et çui-ci ?



Pas déjà mis.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Murde : je suis revenu en arrière mais pas vu le lien ...
> 
> Et çui-ci ?



 



> «Président de l'EPGD - H/F»
> De : EPAD Recrutement
> Publiée le 09/10/2009 à 19:01:27 dans Bons plans
> 
> ...


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2009)

Et Sarko qui fait ce discours extraordinaire ce matin sur la valorisation du travail et des études et qui dit en gros que dorénavant il ne suffira pas d'être bien né pour y arriver, pour obtenir des postes importants, qu'il faudra travailler et dur et faire les études nécessaires pour accéder à de hautes responsabilités...  

Comme le disait alors le journaliste de France Cul, soit il est clairement déconnecté de la réalité et fait une différence absolue entre lui et le reste des Français, soit il dit clairement et ouvertement : "je vous em... brasse, je fais ce que je veux".

Nan sérieux c'est surréaliste ce discours, je n'en reviens pas... :hein:


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

Un problème avec les zultragauchiss ? Hop! deux fichiers ma brave dame


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Voici un peu d'eau pour le moulin de certaines personnes du forum   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

Et une autre pour ces mêmes personnes louant Apple comme le messie qui ne fait jamais de grossière erreur (parce que oui supprimer des données par la simple ouverture d'un compte invité on peu qualifier ça de mineur forcément si c'est un produit Apple, mais ça aurait été inadmissible si cela avait été un bug de Windows)   

PS: J'attend la remarque pourrie du "c'est un cas rare, personne n'a de compte invité et bla bla bla et bla bla bla"


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5247113 a dit:
			
		

> Voici un peu d'eau pour le moulin de certaines personnes du forum
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------
> 
> Et une autre pour ces mêmes personnes louant Apple comme le messie qui ne fait jamais de grossière erreur (parce que oui supprimer des données par la simple ouverture d'un compte invité on peu qualifier ça de mineur forcément si c'est un produit Apple, mais ça aurait été inadmissible si cela avait été un bug de Windows)



TROLL !!! MENTEUR !!! SALAUD !!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> TROLL !!! MENTEUR !!! SALAUD !!!



Pour le premier il y a erreur sur la personne, tu voulais surement parler de bassou    

Pour les deux autres je ne te répondrais que par un mot : "MERCI"


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan sérieux c'est surréaliste ce discours, je n'en reviens pas... :hein:


Si encore c'était surréaliste, on pourrait rêver mais c'est plutôt hyperréaliste. J'ai toujours eu plus de mal avec les bouteilles de ketchup en gros plan et en couleur qu'avec les rencontres textuelles de parapluie et de machine à coudre sur une table de dissection  ou qu'avec tous ceux du siècle suivant.

PS Je m'en vais googueuler 5 secondes pour trouver un nom de peintre hyperréaliste (vu que je n'ai pas retenu leur nom) et je tombe sur cette citation d'un critique :

_Selon Foster, de par langoisse que traduit son intérêt pour les surfaces brillantes et réfléchissantes, lhyperréalisme exprime ce quil tente de dissimuler_

Quand je vous le disais !


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

C'était un message de Luc G auquel je n'ai (encore) rien compris.
















:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Et Sarko qui fait ce discours extraordinaire ce matin sur la valorisation du travail et des études et qui dit en gros que dorénavant il ne suffira pas d'être bien né pour y arriver, pour obtenir des postes importants, qu'il faudra travailler et dur et faire les études nécessaires pour accéder à de hautes responsabilités...
> 
> Comme le disait alors le journaliste de France Cul, soit il est clairement déconnecté de la réalité et fait une différence absolue entre lui et le reste des Français, soit il dit clairement et ouvertement : "je vous em... brasse, je fais ce que je veux".
> 
> Nan sérieux c'est surréaliste ce discours, je n'en reviens pas... :hein:



Sarko s'imagine qu'il peut faire absolument tout ce qu'il veut : personne ne trouvera à redire (sauf les opposants aigiris, revanchards, etc.).



yvos a dit:


> Un problème avec les zultragauchiss ? Hop! deux fichiers ma brave dame



Vu qu'il y a déjà un fichier qui n'est pas encore mis en oeuvre (Edvirsp),
Vu qu'Hortefeux est déjà prêt à mettre en oeuvre les fichiers qu'il crée,
Vu que "les vilains gauchistes et autres anarcho-autonomes sont pourtant clairement placés sous surveillance depuis, au moins, 2006, et que, comme le rappelait récemment lagence Reuters, le ministère de lIntérieur a mobilisé depuis plusieurs mois ses services sur cette forme de contestation radicale, qui prendrait de lampleur",

J'en déduis qu'Hortefeux nous prend pour des cons.


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sarko s'imagine qu'il peut faire absolument tout ce qu'il veut : personne ne trouvera à redir.



Il fait ce qu'il veut, et il a bien raison. Pourquoi se gêner...

D'ailleurs, ça m'étonne qu'il n'est pas encore nommé son fils administrateur des forums macgé, histoire d'en recadrer quelques-uns !

Nom de dieu, vous allez filer droit, moi j'vous l'dit :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Il fait ce qu'il veut, et il a bien raison. Pourquoi se gêner...



Il a d'autant moins de raisons de se gêner qu'il n'y a rien en face. Mais il y a quand même le bon peuple de France qui sait très bien se rendre compte quand ceux qu'il a élu le prennent pour un con. Et le bon peuple de France pourrait faire payer d'une façon ou d'une autre au petit Nicolas ce foutage de gueule caractérisé.



krystof a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ça m'étonne qu'il n'est pas encore nommé son fils administrateur des forums macgé, histoire d'en recadrer quelques-uns !
> 
> Nom de dieu, vous allez filer droit, moi j'vous l'dit :rateau:



Ah non, pitié ! Tout mais pas ça !!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah non, pitié ! Tout mais pas ça !!!  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



Tu as quelque chose à te reprocher on dirait


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2009)

et puis ça ne peut que remotiver tous ces étudiants qui gladouillent en Fac!

"Regardez comme votre pote de 2ème année de Droit s'est sorti les phalanges des sphincters (et la cuillère en argent de la bouche), pour aller manager quelques centaines de milliards d'Euros!"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5247223 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quelque chose à te reprocher on dirait



Moi ? Non.  

Mais bon, il y a déjà assez de catastrophes comme ça dans le monde : on n'a pas besoin d'en rajouter.


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'était un message de Luc G auquel je n'ai (encore) rien compris.
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Remarque bien que ce n'est pas totalement anormal  On parlait de surréalisme quand même 
Je précise donc en langage clair (enfin dans la mesure de mes faibles moyens ).

Le surréalisme, ce serait le côté poétique, inventif, incongru comme savait si bien le faire Lautréamont (la machine à coudre et le parapluie, c'est lui ) ou les surréalistes du XXe siècle en peinture, en poésie ou ailleurs

L'hyperréalisme, c'est la reproduction quasi-photographique de la réalité : on ne sait plus si la fiction dépasse la réalité ou si la réalité dépasse la fiction  Les peintres hyperréalistes jouaient à reproduire la réalité au cheveu près mais en peinture pas en photo et souvent en agrandissant pour qu'on voit mieux les détails que dans la réalité

Le coup de l'EPAD, c'est un peu ça : c'est le système vu au microscope : plus vrai que nature  Pas un pet d'invention, de saugrenu (ça c'est un beau mot pas assez pratiqué de nos jours ), c'est froid comme un constat d'huissier.

PS Je comprends enfin pourquoi, dans des temps très anciens, j'avais une réticence extrême à l'égard des études de droit : à peine 2 ans de fac et c'est l'abime !  Heureusement que j'ai fait des études scientifiques 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------




krystof a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ça m'étonne qu'il n'est pas encore nommé son fils administrateur des forums macgé, histoire d'en recadrer quelques-uns !
> 
> Nom de dieu, vous allez filer droit, moi j'vous l'dit :rateau:



Ben non, là c'est pas possible : y a mackie qui a réservé, si on essaye de le doubler par la bande, il va montrer les crocs et ce sera terrible !


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et le bon peuple de France pourrait faire payer d'une façon ou d'une autre au petit Nicolas ce foutage de gueule caractérisé.



Le bon peuple de France vient, entre autres, de réélire Dassault à Créteil (oui, Serge, l'autre n'est qu'un prête-nom), David Douillet est en tête je ne sais plus où, et la droite est majoritaire, dans les sondages je te l'accorde, aux futures régionales. Quant à JS, m'étonnerai que la pétition serve à quelque chose malgré son succès vu la composition du CA de l'EPAD.

Alors tu m'excuseras, mais je ne crois pas qu'on soit sorti le cul des ronces d'ici longtemps. :hein:


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Heureusement que j'ai fait des études scientifiques



Ouais, enfin passé 50 balais et toujours pas de Rolex, alors bon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Le bon peuple de France vient, entre autres, de réélire Dassault à Créteil (oui, Serge, l'autre n'est qu'un prête-nom), David Douillet est en tête je ne sais plus où, et la droite est majoritaire, dans les sondages je te l'accorde, aux futures régionales. Quant à JS, m'étonnerai que la pétition serve à quelque chose malgré son succès vu la composition du CA de l'EPAD.
> 
> Alors tu m'excuseras, mais je ne crois pas qu'on soit sorti le cul des ronces d'ici longtemps. :hein:



Quoiqu'on en pense, la France est et a toujours été un pays de droite...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Le bon peuple de France vient, entre autres, de réélire Dassault à Créteil (oui, Serge, l'autre n'est qu'un prête-nom), David Douillet est en tête je ne sais plus où, et la droite est majoritaire, dans les sondages je te l'accorde, aux futures régionales. Quant à JS, m'étonnerai que la pétition serve à quelque chose malgré son succès vu la composition du CA de l'EPAD.
> 
> Alors tu m'excuseras, mais je ne crois pas qu'on soit sorti le cul des ronces d'ici longtemps. :hein:



J'ai dit "pourrait".

Mais effectivement, quand tu vois des types comme Dassault ou Balkany réélus, tu te poses des questions.

Quant à Douillet, il est certes en tête mais avec seulement 35% de taux de participation. Donc pas de quoi pavoiser non plus.



yvos a dit:


> Ouais, enfin passé 50 balais et toujours pas de Rolex, alors bon...



Le piston, ça ne marche pas pour obtenir des Rolex ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2009)

Purée, mais ce sont les gamins qui vont être heureux! En France c'est la St Nicolas tous les jours désormais!
(sauf qu'il a une facheuse tendance à toujours distribuer ses cadeaux dans la même chaussette...)


----------



## boodou (13 Octobre 2009)

des voisins _discrets_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

Le fiston de votre président grimpe dans les stats sur twitter. Le tag #jeansarkozypartout a un succès fou (il y a moyen de se poiler en lisant certains twits).


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'était un message de Luc G auquel je n'ai (encore) rien compris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était un Kamoulox, en fait. 



iDuck a dit:


> Et le bon peuple de France pourrait faire payer d'une façon ou d'une autre au petit Nicolas ce foutage de gueule caractérisé.



Mais non, le peuple est con.
Regarde, même Fab'Fab le dit : 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quoiqu'on en pense, la France est et a toujours été un pays de droite...




  



r e m y a dit:


> et puis ça ne peut que remotiver tous ces étudiants qui gladouillent en Fac!
> 
> "Regardez comme votre pote de 2ème année de Droit s'est sorti les phalanges des sphincters (et la cuillère en argent de la bouche), pour aller manager quelques centaines de milliards d'Euros!"


----------



## rizoto (14 Octobre 2009)

Pour un étudiant de 23 ans, il envoie du lourd 

d'un coté, il est impressionnant (confiant, affirmé) et d'un autre je le trouve consternant (même gestuelle que son père, même fautes de français, même phrases a la con, etc...) C'est le mini-moi de Nico...

Une chose est sûr, il ira loin ...


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2009)

Moi, j'ai retenu la réaction de Madame Parisot : "Je trouve formidable que quelqu'un de jeune, d'engagé, puisse avoir l'envie, l'ambition de diriger un établissement public de cette nature". Elle a continué : "Je n'ai pas aimé certaines réflexions très ironiques sur son niveau de diplôme et sa jeunesse. Avec des principes comme ça, je ne suis pas sûre qu'on favorise le brassage et le renouvellement". Je passe sur la rigolade des journalistes quand elle a dit qu'elle serait heureuse de connaître son projet "quand il en aurait un". J'en conclus deux choses :

1) J'espère qu'il y a plein de jeunes de 23 ans, sans trop de diplômes, qui vont proposer de prendre la direction de l'EPAD : un boulot bien payé, sans diplôme, sans expérience, avouez que c'est tentant  (pas pour moi, je préfère la campagne à la campagne électorale ) Oui, je sais, ils n'ont pas été élus. Mais bien sûr, si jamais l'un d'entre eux était élu les prochaines années, il aurait vocation à remplacer le (devenu vieux) candidat actuel, non ?

2) J'espère que le prochain candidat à un poste dans une entreprise adhérente au MEDEF à qui on dira qu'il n'a pas d'expérience et pas de diplôme citera cette chère Madame Parisot dans le genre : "je suis sûr que Madame Parisot trouve formidable que j'ai envie d'avoir un bon boulot"  

PS En fait, je comprends plutôt bien qu'un patron ait tendance à embaucher quelqu'un qui a de l'expérience ou un diplôme. Mais entendre la patronne du MEDEF dire le contraire me choque un brin.

Dieu sait que je suis plutôt dans la nuance en politique et que j'ai (peut-être trop) tendance à comprendre au moins partiellement la position des uns ou des autres mais là on est dans la farce au premier degré. Le plus marrant, c'est qu'on entend encore, parfois (ça doit être un lapsus ) le mot "gaulliste". J'imagine bien De Gaulle casant sa famille comme ça ! (Oui son fils a fini amiral mais, allez faire un tour sur wikipedia, je ne sais pas s'il avait les capacités d'un amiral mais en tous cas la casquette ne lui est pas tombée sur la tête à 23 ans, mais à 59 ans après une progression de "bon fonctionnaire" si l'on peut dire )

Enfin, consolons-nous comme on peut : je préfère voir les étrangers se marrer ou s'étrangler en voyant ça que les voir s'étrangler en voyant le score du FN il n'y a pas si longtemps.

PS Les plus embêtés, ce sont les UMP qui doivent faire campagne : pas facile à expliquer sur les marchés, disent-ils 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h55 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Ouais, enfin passé 50 balais et toujours pas de Rolex, alors bon...



En temps que vaguement scientifique, j'aurai tendance à dire qu'une montre à 10 euros n'est guère moins précise qu'une rolex pour ce qui est de donner l'heure 
Et en plus, pour ce qui est de la frime, j'ai une montre-altimètre, alors !
(d'ailleurs, ça doit être plus utile qu'une rolex pour les tours de la défense )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Moi, j'ai retenu la réaction de Madame Parisot : "Je trouve formidable que quelqu'un de jeune, d'engagé, puisse avoir l'envie, l'ambition de diriger un établissement public de cette nature". Elle a continué : "Je n'ai pas aimé certaines réflexions très ironiques sur son niveau de diplôme et sa jeunesse. Avec des principes comme ça, je ne suis pas sûre qu'on favorise le brassage et le renouvellement". Je passe sur la rigolade des journalistes quand elle a dit qu'elle serait heureuse de connaître son projet "quand il en aurait un". J'en conclus deux choses :
> 
> 1) J'espère qu'il y a plein de jeunes de 23 ans, sans trop de diplômes, qui vont proposer de prendre la direction de l'EPAD : un boulot bien payé, sans diplôme, sans expérience, avouez que c'est tentant  (pas pour moi, je préfère la campagne à la campagne électorale ) Oui, je sais, ils n'ont pas été élus. Mais bien sûr, si jamais l'un d'entre eux était élu les prochaines années, il aurait vocation à remplacer le (devenu vieux) candidat actuel, non ?
> 
> ...





D'ailleurs, les jeunes de 23 ans devraient se plonger dans leur arbre généalogique à la recherche d'un éventuel lien de parenté, même très éloigné, avec Sarko. On ne sait jamais : ça pourrait servir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> En temps que vaguement scientifique, j'aurai tendance à dire qu'une montre à 10 euros n'est guère moins précise qu'une rolex pour ce qui est de donner l'heure
> Et en plus, pour ce qui est de la frime, j'ai une montre-altimètre, alors !
> (d'ailleurs, ça doit être plus utile qu'une rolex pour les tours de la défense )



Mais où as tu pris qu'une Rolex, c'est fait pour donner l'heure ? Une Rolex, c'est fait pour donner l'heure &#8230; aux autres, afin de bien leur montrer que tu as mieux réussi qu'eux ! 

Cela dit, lorsque l'autre en question se sert de l'heure que tu lui as donné pour remettre sa propre montre, dont il vient de changer la pile, à l'heure, et que tu t'aperçois que la dite montre est, par exemple, une Harry Winston, à peine 20 fois plus chère* que ta Roleix, t'as pas l'air d'un &#8230; 


(*) rien en dessous de 15 à 20 000 $ chez eux 

EDIT : Mais il faut bien convenir quand même qu'en ce qui concerne les montres à 10 &#8364;, elles ont un peu tendance à donner l'heure &#8230; un poil moins longtemps que les Roleix :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2009)

Mouais enfin, finalement rien ne change.

Gauche, Droite, ils placent les copains et les enfants, sauf qu'aujourd'hui, décomplexe oblige, on le fait ouvertement, devant tout le monde.

On est dans la politique show-bizz, donc comme dans le show-bizz, on place les enfants


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2009)

Bon.
Z'avez pas envie d'ouvrir un fil 'l'affaire Sarkozy (fils)' au comptoir ? Parce qu'ici c'est actualités amusantes (ou pas, d'accord, mais perso je trouve que le 'ou pas' prend un peu trop le dessus).

Voila.
Maintenant, histoire de changer de sujet : Sylvester Stallone a des origines Brestoises

(seulement histoire de changer de sujet)


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2009)

Vivement qu'il se mette à la Gavotte, dans un remake de Save the last dance


----------



## fredintosh (14 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Maintenant, histoire de changer de sujet : Sylvester Stallone a des origines Brestoises
> 
> (seulement histoire de changer de sujet)


Si ça se trouve, on va finir par lui trouver des liens de famille avec qui vous savez, et dans 2 mois, c'est notre premier ministre.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

économies de kérosène


----------



## nellie (14 Octobre 2009)

Une nouvelle app pour iphone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NqbRwD7Qr8

oui je le mets ici et pas dans le forum iphone parce que c'est pas sûr qu'elle vous rende vraiment service, à vous autres qui ne vous appelez pas Jean S......!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Une nouvelle app pour iphone
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NqbRwD7Qr8
> 
> oui je le mets ici et pas dans le forum iphone parce que c'est pas sûr qu'elle vous rende vraiment service, à vous autres qui ne vous appelez pas Jean S......!



Oh ben ça alors, quelle découverte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Une nouvelle app pour iphone
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NqbRwD7Qr8
> 
> oui je le mets ici et pas dans le forum iphone parce que c'est pas sûr qu'elle vous rende vraiment service, à vous autres qui ne vous appelez pas Jean S......!



Déjà bu hier !

EDIT : toasted by the soup tureen's duck :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> économies de kérosène



Ils sont gentils mais on ne pisse pas sur commande.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils sont gentils mais on ne pisse pas sur commande.



Les passagers n'ayant pas accès au poste de pilotage, tu ne pourrais de toute façon pas pisser sur les commandes :rateau:


----------



## nellie (14 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà bu hier !



Mais c'est à boire tous les jours!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Regarde, même Fab'Fab le dit :



Une fois de plus tu montre la haute intelligence de tes commentaires lorsqu'il s'agit de politique et que tu n'es pas d'accord.
Droite= con
Gauche = super
Voila un discours intéressant.
Tu pourrais développer un peu ?

Si j'en crois tes écrits divers et variés sur ce forum, dois-je en déduire que tu es à la droite de la droite?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Mais c'est à boire tous les jours!



Oui mais bon, un verre ça va, 3 verres, bonjour les dégâts.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2009)

3/12/08

*(@ Lucien Barrière) LCI.fr : Vous êtes un ami proche de Nicolas Sarkozy. Avez-vous parlé de vos difficultés avec lui ? *

*D. D. :* Non, car je ne mélange pas amitié et entreprise.

28/09/09

À un an de l'ouverture probable des jeux sur Internet, l'actuel dirigeant du groupe Lucien Barrière serait en pourparlers avec la Française des jeux.

1/10/09

*Groupe Partouche* (-82,9%)


14/10/09

L'Assemblée nationale a adopté hier, en première lecture, le projet de loi relatif à l'ouverture à la concurrence et à la régulation du secteur des jeux d'argent et de hasard en ligne.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2009)

Rien n'est laissé au hasard en Floride


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5248008 a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'est laissé au hasard en Floride



Ils craignent un retour de Mickaël Jackson ?


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une fois de plus tu montre la haute intelligence de tes commentaires lorsqu'il s'agit de politique et que tu n'es pas d'accord.
> Droite= con
> Gauche = super
> Voila un discours intéressant.
> ...



Putain mais tu connais l'humour ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Putain mais tu connais l'humour ?



Il semble que je connaisse moins bien l'humour que toi l'art de faire des pirouettes pour retourner ta veste...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il semble que je connaisse moins bien l'humour que toi l'art de faire des pirouettes pour retourner ta veste...



Toujours du bon côté ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5248088 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours du bon côté ?



ou pas


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2009)

Plus rien se sera comme avant la crise, promettait le G20.
Il a parfaitement tenu parole car cela va encore au-delà
de leurs rêves :

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...est-de-retour_1253631_3234.html#xtor=RSS-3208

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------




Luc G a dit:


> Enfin, consolons-nous comme on peut : je préfère voir les étrangers se marrer ou s'étrangler en voyant ça que les voir s'étrangler en voyant le score du FN il n'y a pas si longtemps.



J'adore !


----------



## boodou (14 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il semble que je connaisse moins bien l'humour que toi l'art de faire des pirouettes pour retourner ta veste...



JulesRoux n'a pas de veste, ça c'est pour les patrons comme toi    lui il enfile chaque matin son bleu de travail avant d'aller à l'usine à 5h du mat


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Ah ?
J'aurais dis un gros pull en laine.
Qui gratte.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> lui il enfile chaque matin



Ta phrase est fausse il fallait lire : "lui se fait enfiler chaque matin..."


----------



## boodou (14 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> J'aurais dis un gros pull en laine.
> Qui gratte.



Non ça c'était mon prof d'histoire en 4ème, un type super d'ailleurs.


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2009)

Tiens donc...
La grippe A tuerait moins que la grippe saisonnière


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2009)

Comment les services secrets anglais ont recruté Mussolini


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

Les femmes pleurent plus que les hommes.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Octobre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les femmes pleurent plus que les hommes.


De toute façon les gonzesses c'est toutes des pleureuses ou des pisseuses


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## fedo (14 Octobre 2009)

le phallus géant de gazprom déchaîne les passions !


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour fouiller n'importe quoi sur un plallus sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un phallus sérieux...), c'est pas la fouille.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le phallus géant de gazprom déchaîne les passions !



Il aurait phallus le construire ailleurs


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

Les athlètes se dopent à l'iPod


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il aurait phallus le construire ailleurs



De pire en pire


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2009)

Ne me raccochez pas au nez&#8230; 






Y'a un moment où il va falloir qu'il y'en aient qui payent pour cette lamentable gestion des ressources humaines&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

Oui et se sera sans nul doute le contribuable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a un moment où il va falloir qu'il y'en aient qui payent pour cette lamentable gestion des ressources humaines



C'est sûr que les balles de parabellum, faudrait arrêter de les envoyer par la poste...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2009)

Oui, hein.

J'ai remarqué qu'elles avaient un moins fort coef de pénétration quand on faisait comme ça.


----------



## silvio (16 Octobre 2009)

Cela reste une de mes grandes interrogations ... 
Pourquoi un parping ne se dépose pas délicatement sur la tempe de Lombard ?
C'est moins propre qu'une balle de parabellum, mais y en plein de dispos depuis qu'ils ont décidé de murer les fenêtres


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Cela reste une de mes grandes interrogations ...
> Pourquoi un paraping ne se dépose pas délicatement sur la tempe de Lombard ?
> C'est moins propre qu'une balle de parabellum, mais y en plein de dispos depuis qu'ils ont décidé de murer les fenêtres



Pas sympa pour Jugnin ça, il se retrouverait suspect immédiatement


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Octobre 2009)

Brice avait raison : Un ça va c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes


----------



## KARL40 (16 Octobre 2009)

La connerie étant universellement partagée, le Front National Anglais
est obligé d'en tenir compte !! :sick::sick:

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101597520-le-british-national-party-va-s-ouvrir-aux-non-blancs


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2009)

Qui roule avec des lentilles ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui roule avec des lentilles ?!...



Forcément, avec les lentilles on y voit beaucoup moins bien.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2009)

Mouais, mouais, mouais... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais, mouais, mouais... :mouais:



Pourquoi la loi m'interdit l'appel à la haine et au meurtre ...


----------



## boodou (17 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais, mouais, mouais... :mouais:



Un mariage mixte ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais, mouais, mouais... :mouais:



Ah ouais, quand même. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (17 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais, mouais, mouais... :mouais:



C'est quand même le pays ou y'a les plus gros beaufs non ?


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais, mouais, mouais... :mouais:



C'est vrai ça!... et pourquoi pas un métisse Président des Etats Unis d'Amérique!


Y'a des fois où je me dis qu'il faudrait garder Guantanamo pour y envoyer ce genre d'individu se disant "juge de PAIX"!


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est quand même le pays ou y'a les plus gros beaufs non ?


Ben "on" se défend pas trop mal non plus, ici...
En France... :hein:


----------



## Chang (17 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben "on" se défend pas trop mal non plus, ici...
> En France... :hein:



Ah ben tu m'etonnes ... rien qu'ici, ya du lourd ... faut pas etre jaloux, c'est juste une question d'exposition au media ...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2009)

USA: des voisins prennent un cadavre pour une décoration de Halloween


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> USA: des voisins prennent un cadavre pour une décoration de Halloween


tiens en parlant de ça... où est passé Aricosec ?


----------



## itako (18 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> USA: des voisins prennent un cadavre pour une décoration de Halloween



Mais finalement? ils ont tiltés comment? Quand l'odeur commençait à se répandre dans le voisinage? ou quand l'un des membres du défunt à finit par se détacher pour jonché la pelouse verte de l'Amérique est amuser le chien du quartier ?
Ca il nous le dise pas...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2009)

Pour une fois qu'il y a de l'originalité dans leurs décorations d'halloween. Encore un avangardiste qui ne sera reconnu que post-mortem (ça c'est désormais sûr).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

Comment traiter son patron de « gros con » sans se faire virer


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

Rhââ les boules... 

Si ca pouvait s'étendre aux cordes vocales...


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> USA: des voisins prennent un cadavre pour une décoration de Halloween



"Ça ressemblait à un mannequin de Halloween".
Ça ressemblait surtout à un arabe mort, non, le cadavre de Mostafa Mahmoud Zayed, non ?
Ça doit pas avoir tellement plus d'importance qu'un mannequin de paille, un arabe, dans ce coin-là des states...


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2009)

Tiens donc !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2009)

Un musée pour Jörg Haider


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un musée pour Jörg Haider





> Une exposition d'objets personnels de Haider, de *son cheval à bascule* à son bureau de gouverneur, a été inauguré vendredi dans le Musée de la Mine



Titi, ça t'inspirerait pas kekchose, ça ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens donc !...



Le petit Nicolas n'avait pas dit que les paradis fiscaux, c'était fini ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------

Avarie du Charles-de-Gaulle : la Marine est passée à côté d'une "catastrophe"


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le petit Nicolas n'avait pas dit que les paradis fiscaux, c'était fini ?



L'avait pas du le dire assez haut fort


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un musée pour Jörg Haider




J'espère qu'il y a aussi sa collection de godemichets


----------



## rizoto (20 Octobre 2009)

43, entre surinam et cap-vert 

J'ai l'impression que peu de journaux Français en parlent ! Normal, d'un coté ...


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> 43, entre surinam et cap-vert
> 
> J'ai l'impression que peu de journaux Français en parle ! Normal, d'un coté ...



Et pourtant !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

On est quand même devant la Papouasie Nouvelle Guinée! 
Alors hein! Bon!


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2009)

Moi je trouve ça classe, entre l'Argentine et le Chili.
Ce côté "anciennes dictatures" et "nouvelles ploutocraties", c'est joli, comme mélange.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça classe, entre l'Argentine et le Chili.
> Ce côté "anciennes dictatures" et "nouvelles ploutocraties", c'est joli, comme mélange.



Mais ça risque de ne pas durer car Chili et Argentine montent dans le classement et nous, on baisse. Si ça continue comme ça, on sera plus entre ces deux anciennes dictatures mais derrière elles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais ça risque de ne pas durer car Chili et Argentine montent dans le classement et nous, on baisse. Si ça continue comme ça, on sera plus entre ces deux anciennes dictatures mais derrière elles.



Moi, ce qui m'inquiète le plus, ça n'est pas qu'on soit entre ou derrière deux anciennes dictatures, c'est surtout que la perspective que nous en devenions nous même une semble se préciser dangereusement ! :mouais:



			
				Le Monde a dit:
			
		

> Mardi matin, Xavier Bertrand se défendait. "Il n'y a aucune volonté de Nicolas Sarkozy de s'attaquer aux médias ni de ma part. Nous soulignons seulement le décalage entre les priorités politico-médiatiques et celle de Français qui ne nous parlent pas de Jean Sarkozy, mais d'emploi, de sortie de crise."



Traduction : "Pendant que les français sont occupés à se débattent dans la merde ou nous les avons mis, nous, on en profite (en plus) pour faire passer discrètement nos petits passe-droits et pistons personnels, et les journalistes font chier à vouloir attirer l'attention dessus !"


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais ça risque de ne pas durer car Chili et Argentine montent dans le classement et nous, on baisse. Si ça continue comme ça, on sera plus entre ces deux anciennes dictatures mais derrière elles.


Oui, ça c'est prévu. 
L'an prochain on sera entre Haïti et le Burkina Faso (derrière la Papouasie Nouvelle Guinée, donc), 
et si l'UMP met vraiment à profit les menaces que profèrent ses leaders à l'encontre de la presse, on devrait même gagner la course avec l'Italie, et nous situer très vite entre le Salvadot et la République Centrafricaine.


(quoi, c'est pas drôle ? )


----------



## Bassman (21 Octobre 2009)

Tant qu'on reste avec nos copains de la françafrique&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Tant que l'on reste dans les meilleurs kidnappés... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------

Sinon...





> A quelques jours d'intervalle, le tribunal de grande instance de Paris a condamné le responsable d'un site Internet dans des affaires de diffamation, en fondant sa décision sur la loi Hadopi.


 Là...


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tant que l'on reste dans les meilleurs kidnappés...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------
> 
> Sinon... Là...


"Mais surtout_ «sans tomber dans la caricature d'OSS 117, le Français a tendance a être un peu trop courageux ou candide». _Les Français sont par exemple, selon lui, beaucoup moins prudents que les Américains, pourtant très présents à l'étranger."


Les américains sont des couilles molles, il était temps qu'une étude scientifique le démontre.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Si Ikéa ouvre le dimanche alors plus besoin d'aller à l'église    

Signe que la planète se réchauffe, les ours aussi cherchent une bière bien fraîche


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5254956 a dit:
			
		

> Si Ikéa ouvre le dimanche alors plus besoin d'aller à l'église[/img]




Quel nioube, ce vezoulien, il sait même pas que quand on ouvre une balise, faut refermer la même balise  [URL] &#8230; [/img], ben ça marche pas !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel nioube, ce vezoulien, il sait même pas que quand on ouvre une balise, faut refermer la même balise  [URL]  [/img], ben ça marche pas !



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles ?    

Changes tes lunettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5254970 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles ?
> 
> Changes tes lunettes



Dommage pour toi que tu ne puisse pas éditer la citation de mon post, hein !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dommage pour toi que tu ne puisse pas éditer la citation de mon post, hein !



Ta citation n'est que mensonge et calomnie, je comprend mieux la réaction de moumousse désormais


----------



## jugnin (21 Octobre 2009)

Ce matin, je prends toute la mesure de la focalisation exclusive de tout l'appareil médiatique sur son activité de discréditation du Gouvernement.

En effet, hier soir, à Paris, un modérateur a ramassé une armoire Ikéa sur la gueule. 

Voilà.  

Cet incident, qui aurait pu tourner au drame, n'a fait l'objet d'aucune couverture de la part de la presse.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> En effet, hier soir, à Paris, un modérateur a ramassé une armoire Ikéa sur la gueule.



Des noms... Bassou ? Il est si doué en bricolage


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5254970 a dit:
			
		

> Changes tes lunettes



L'UMP * accuse certains posteurs de vouloir faire trébucher "Pascal77" !


* Union Majoritairement pour Pascal77.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> En effet, hier soir, à Paris, un modérateur a ramassé une armoire Ikéa sur la gueule.



Et Jésus lui est apparu ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

On me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas le troll, cela m'aurait grandement étonné, mais son binôme de curling qui se serait prit un jesus made in ikéa dans la tronche


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Vous passez devant le Printemps le 22 et 29 ?!...


----------



## Chang (21 Octobre 2009)

La France qui perd 8 places dans un classement sur la liberte de la presse, ouais ca fout les boules ... on rajoute le niveau de corruption et on realise que franchement, en compagnie d'etrangers de nombreux pays, on devrait fermer nos p'tites gueules bleu-blanc-rouges ...

Parce que des francais a la grande gueule, y'en a partout, et beaucoup ... pour donner des lecons a tout le monde sur le comment et le pourquoi du Monde ... Je ne pense pas que ce soit du au fait d'avoir autour de moi une population de francais vivant a l'etranger (je ne parle pas d'expatries car cela peut avoir une autre signification) ...

La France, c'est les USA de l'Europe, qui aime a dicter aux autres ce qu'ils doivent faire parce que elle, Marianne et sa revolution et son systeme de sante et son education et son melon sur-dimensionne, ouais ELLE, elle sait mieux que le reste du Monde... 

Ca se voit dans les choix de politique etrangeres et ses choix douteux entre l'Afrique des dictateurs et le Dalai Lama pour la bonne presse ... ca se voit dans l'impunite qu'ont les dirigeants a remettre en cause le systeme de retraite, de sante ou d'education qui est jalouse par le reste du Monde ... enfin ce quil en reste de ces systemes ... 

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la ou je suis c'est pire, ca nest pas le sujet ... et je suis au courant ... 

Pays de merde qui se paluche sur son histoire culturelle et sociale tout en en detruisant les acquis relatifs ...


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2009)

Heu, c'est quoi l'actu amusante ou pas, là? Nan, parce que c'est pas nouveau nouveau...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Heu, c'est quoi l'actu amusante  là?



Le meuble Ikéa que c'est prit Fab ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Des fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilles !.... :love:

Les auteurs de BD sont des névrosés obsédés !...


----------



## Bassman (21 Octobre 2009)

On le savait déjà.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On le savait déjà.



Ouais.
J'ai bien quelques exemples, mais bon.


----------



## jugnin (21 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ouais.
> J'ai bien quelques exemples, mais bon.



Bah chacun sa croix, hein...


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah chacun sa croix, hein...





Chut.


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On le savait déjà.


Comme les lecteurs...  



stephaaanie a dit:


> Ouais.
> J'ai bien quelques exemples, mais bon.





stephaaanie a dit:


> Chut.


Chut, quoi ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Des fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilles !.... :love:
> 
> Les auteurs de BD sont des névrosés obsédés !...



Ils ne parlent pas de Marini et de Rapace? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ils ne parlent pas de Marini et de Rapace? :mouais:


Bé nan...
Pas de Suisse... 
Pourtant il les dessine bien les femmes... 
(quel obsédé, cuilà aussi !...  )


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bé nan...
> Pas de Suisse...
> Pourtant il les dessine bien les femmes...
> (quel obsédé, cuilà aussi !...  )



Encore un truc franco-français ?... Dommage....

Il est effectivement très obsédé


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2009)

Franco-Francais ?!... 
Y'a plein d'auteurs non français, cités dans l'article...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2009)

Oulahhh lire sans lunette à cette heure-ci n'est décidément pas une bonne chose pour moi. 

autant pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Des fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilles !.... :love:
> 
> Les auteurs de BD sont des névrosés obsédés !...



Quand je pense que pour Dany, j'en étais resté aux aventures de Colombe Tiredaile  

Bon, quand même, pour les filles les plus sexy (sans tomber dans la vulgarité) de la BD franco-belge, il a quand même oublié Bruno Bellamy, dont les Bellaminettes, ou même Confiture, qui hantait les pages de feu ST Magazine, n'ont vraiment pas à rougir face aux auteurs majeurs qu'il cite ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand je pense que pour Dany, j'en étais resté aux aventures de Colombe Tiredaile


Y'a eu "Equator" et plein d'autres choses... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, quand même, pour les filles les plus sexy (sans tomber dans la vulgarité) de la BD franco-belge, il a quand même oublié Bruno Bellamy, dont les Bellaminettes, ou même Confiture, qui hantait les pages de feu ST Magazine, n'ont vraiment pas à rougir face aux auteurs majeurs qu'il cite ! :love:


C'est vrai que Bruno ('fin ses bellaminettes ) a du succès... 




Tiens ?!...
Taser "reconnaît" (timidement) quelques inconvénients à son produit phare...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Le cac40 peut se casser la tronche, il y aura toujours des valeurs sûrs dans lesquelles investir


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai que Bruno ('fin ses bellaminettes ) a du succès...



Oh, lui aussi, gagne à être connu, si je connais ses dessins depuis le milieu des années 80, je ne l'ai rencontré lui, qu'une seule fois, sur le stand Dargaud du salon du livre 1994 (j'assurais la supervision de l'informatique du stand, ce qui m'a permis de rencontrer plein de gens intéressants ), mais j'ai le souvenir d'un garçon éminemment sympathique.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) mais j'ai le souvenir d'un garçon éminemment sympathique.


Et végétarien !...
C'est pénible pour bouffer avec lui !... 

 :love:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et végétarien !...
> C'est pénible pour bouffer avec lui !...
> 
> :love:



Au moins un qui n'est pas un mangeur de grenouille... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, lui aussi, gagne à être connu, si je connais ses dessins depuis le milieu des années 80, je ne l'ai rencontré lui, qu'une seule fois, sur le stand Dargaud du salon du livre 1994 (j'assurais la supervision de l'informatique du stand, ce qui m'a permis de rencontrer plein de gens intéressants ), mais j'ai le souvenir d'un garçon éminemment sympathique.



Il est dans le coin...


----------



## silvio (22 Octobre 2009)

Dans la chambre du fond ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

dans le fond de la chambre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Il est dans le coin...



Maintenant que tu le dis, je me souviens effectivement avoir vu passer son inscription ici il y a deux ou trois ans, je crois  Ah voilà !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2009)

Juste quand j'allais le poster.  :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Ca c'est de la science rationnelle


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5256677 a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est de la science rationnelle



Ils sont futés ces bosons ...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

Jean Sarkozy renoncerait à la présidence de l'Epad


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Jean Sarkozy renoncerait à la présidence de l'Epad



non ce sont les sondages qui ont fait renoncer son père:



> Selon un sondage CSA paru dans _Le Parisien/Aujourd'hui en France_ vendredi dernier, près des deux tiers des Français (64 %) et plus de la moitié des sympathisants de droite (51 %) critiquaient cette candidature.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

Hé hé... de toute façon ses bras sont trop longs pour présider l'EPAD à mon avis, pas réglementaires j'entends :hein:







En tout cas il a l'air gaulé comme son père, ça fait pas envie, dire que je l'avais pris pour un sufer avec ses cheveux longs, j'enlève tout de suite ce poster dans ma chambre 

ps : en attendant si je pouvais me trouver le même sous-pull pour mes soirées merguez et foutre...

Et pour finir, je voudrais trop connaître le crétin chargé de com qui lui a conseillé de mettre des lunettes pour être plus crédible  Mais bon il a pas tord, dans 1 an tout le monde croira qu'il a tjs eu des lunettes et qu'il est bac+5 en droit des finances.





_C'EST TOUS DES MÉCHANTS !! JM'EN VÉ !_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Jean Sarkozy renoncerait à la présidence de l'Epad



Et voilà ! On trouve un qui en veut et à la dernière minute son espoir est déçu. Pays de merde !  




fedo a dit:


> non ce sont les sondages qui ont fait renoncer son père:



Et la perspective d'y laisser des plumes aux régionales.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Un certain Brice disait, en parlant des Sarkozy : "Quand y en a un ça ne va déjà pas alors quand il y en a plusieurs je ne vous raconte même pas les problèmes"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2009)

Il me donne déjà une bonne gerbe à 20 ans, d'ici 40 ans il risque d'être assez énorme


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

Ah il a tout pour lui pourtant, même la dignité et l'honneur, il vient de le prouver avec cette courageuse décision


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2009)

Nan, mais faut le reconnaitre, il est balèze niveau langue de bois pour son âge, on se demande bien qui a pu lui donner des cours....


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, mais faut le reconnaitre, il est balèze niveau langue de bois pour son âge, on se demande bien qui a pu lui donner des cours....



Julrou ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2009)

Il est vraiment avocat, ou c'est un tour de passe-passe ?!...


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Julrou ?



Ouai, pas besoin d'être anarcho autonome dans ce cas, le bon sens seul suffit


----------



## fedo (23 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il est vraiment avocat, ou c'est un tour de passe-passe ?!...



tour de de passe-passe.
8 ans catégorie A -> on peut s'inscrire au barreau sans aucune formation juridique ni même passer l'examen du barreau.

idem pour Copé, Villepin, Strauss Kahn, Mamère etc...

mais le barreau de Paris doit tellement se réjouir de compter un intellectuel du calibre de Frédéric Lefebvre. ça valorise la profession.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2009)

Je plains d'avance ses clients.


----------



## fedo (23 Octobre 2009)

en fait ils sont engagés pour leur carnet d'adresses et faire "de la médiation".


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> tour de de passe-passe.
> 8 ans catégorie A -> on peut s'inscrire au barreau sans aucune formation juridique ni même passer l'examen du barreau.
> 
> idem pour Copé, Villepin, Strauss Kahn, Mamère etc...
> ...



Notre cher et tendre président, et Rachida Tati aussi.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je plains d'avance ses clients.



Par contre les jurés iront surement au tribunal avec une mine réjouie sachant qu'avec un tel showman ils se taperont des barreaux barres


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il est vraiment avocat, ou c'est un tour de passe-passe ?!...



il doit avoir ... le barreau


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Ce mec était un chiffon rouge agité pour faire du bruit et ça a fonctionné.
Et tout le monde a marché. Ca va permettre d'en faire passer un bien pire en douceur...


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2009)

On croyait que la délinquance était à la hausse, on n'avait rien compris. Le dernier communiqué d'Hortefeux pour le mois de septembre rectifie le tir : *"Si la délinquance avait légèrement augmenté depuis le mois de mars, cette tendance a été globalement cassée."* Et, dans le détail, c'est encore plus net. Prenez le nombre des cambriolages ! Certes, il a augmenté de 5% en septembre, mais, attention, *"de manière sensiblement moindre"*. L'augmentation sensiblement moindre, c'est beau. Le taux d'élucidation, lui, est *"globalement stabilisé" *: 37,35%. On élucide un crime sur trois, chapeau. Mais la vraie bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'on observe *"un ralentissement de la tendance à la hausse des atteintes volontaires à l'intégrité physique"* : de 0,7%. Un ralentissement de la tendance à la hausse, ce n'est pas une baisse, mais, comme on dit dans les brigades cyclistes : à vélo c'est comme en statistique, plus on pédale moins vite, moins on avance plus vite.

Petit article anonyme piqué au p'tit dèj, à la une du Canard de cette semaine.​


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> plus on pédale moins vite, moins on avance plus vite.



Hum, je me permets de rectifier : "_plus tu pédales moins fort, moins tu avances plus vite_"


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> .../...*"un ralentissement de la tendance à la hausse des atteintes volontaires à l'intégrité physique"*.../...



Ca n'est jamais qu'un avatar du déjà ancien 'ralentissement de la hausse des prix'. Comme quoi la langue de bois des politiques sait s'adaper.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2009)

*Deux pilotes américains dépassent l'aéroport où ils devaient atterrir de 240 km 
*


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca n'est jamais qu'un avatar du déjà ancien 'ralentissement de la hausse des prix'. Comme quoi la langue de bois des politiques sait s'adaper.



Sauf que la hausse des prix est une tendance structurelle de l'économie. Que l'inflation ralentisse (la désinflation) est une bonne nouvelle pour les agents économiques, autant en termes de de pouvoir d'achat que de compétitivité.

En revanche, que les prix baissent réellement et globalement (la déflation), sur une période significative, est tout à fait néfaste pour une économie, à cause de son impact négatif sur les taux d'intérêt. S'ils baissent trop, les banques deviennent réticentes à financer l'investissement, ce qui peut avoir un effet cumulatif dans une crise économique (la "spirale déflationniste" - rien à voir avec une atteinte quelconque à l'Etat juif). 

Il en va pas de même pour une baisse de la délinquance.


----------



## fedo (23 Octobre 2009)

> Que l'inflation ralentisse (la désinflation) est une bonne nouvelle pour les agents économiques, autant en termes de de pouvoir d'achat que de compétitivité.



pas vraiment une bonne nouvelle.
c'est un cercle vicieux qui peut s'enclencher sur les salaires, les heures travaillées et le revenu global. (ce qui se produit d'ailleurs aux USA où le nombre d'heures travaillées est revenu au niveau de 1951).

par ailleurs, une "désinflation" qui se produit alors que le baril est passé de 30 $ à plus de 80 $ en 7 mois a du mal à masquer qu'il s'agit en réalité d'une déflation.
la preuve si on cumule ça avec le niveau des taux d'intérêts et le niveau de la planche à billet, une telle explosion soudaine de la masse monétaire devrait entraîner de l'inflation (surtout quand les cours des matières 1ères servent de couvertures).

or, il n'en est rien car l'output gap est très élevé.

et non ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle pour la compétitivité puisque l' est tellement haut que ça gène les exportations.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> pas vraiment une bonne nouvelle.
> c'est un cercle vicieux qui peut s'enclencher sur les salaires, les heures travaillées et le revenu global. (ce qui se produit d'ailleurs aux USA où le nombre d'heures travaillées est revenu au niveau de 1951).
> 
> par ailleurs, une "désinflation" qui se produit alors que le baril est passé de 30 $ à plus de 80 $ en 7 mois a du mal à masquer qu'il s'agit en réalité d'une déflation.
> ...



Certes (quoi que...) , mais quid de la délinquance ?


----------



## fedo (23 Octobre 2009)

la déflation ou l'inflation sévère provoquent des poussées de délinquance.


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> pas vraiment une bonne nouvelle.
> c'est un cercle vicieux qui peut s'enclencher sur les salaires, les heures travaillées et le revenu global. (ce qui se produit d'ailleurs aux USA où le nombre d'heures travaillées est revenu au niveau de 1951).
> 
> par ailleurs, une "désinflation" qui se produit alors que le baril est passé de 30 $ à plus de 80 $ en 7 mois a du mal à masquer qu'il s'agit en réalité d'une déflation.
> ...



Oh écoute hein, moi je souligne que la comparaison de Romuald n'est pas forcément indiquée en m'appuyant sur mes reliefs d'éducation, et tu corriges mes propos avec une illustration d'actualité... On peut vraiment pas discuter, j'arrête de suite !


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2009)

Je ne pensais  pas déclencher une telle réfléxion philosophique 

Simplement faire remarquer que les politiques, quand un désagrément augmente moins vite qu'avant, parlent de 'ralentissement de la hausse', mieux, de 'baisse de la tendance haussière', espérant que le bon peuple retiendra 'ralentissement' ou 'baisse', mais pas 'hausse'. Et que cela relève de la langue de bois la plus massive qui soit.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il me donne déjà une bonne gerbe à 20 ans, d'ici 40 ans il risque d'être assez énorme



Tsss... Arrête, dans 20 ans, tu vas voter pour lui !



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, mais faut le reconnaitre, il est balèze niveau langue de bois pour son âge, on se demande bien qui a pu lui donner des cours....



Il est grave bon, oui !   et il sait s'exprimer, et il fait nettement moins de faute de français que son père !  



boodou a dit:


> Julrou ?



Eh non !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tsss... Arrête, dans 20 ans, tu vas voter pour lui !



Plutôt voter coco !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> On croyait que la délinquance était à la hausse, on n'avait rien compris. Le dernier communiqué d'Hortefeux pour le mois de septembre rectifie le tir : *"Si la délinquance avait légèrement augmenté depuis le mois de mars, cette tendance a été globalement cassée."* Et, dans le détail, c'est encore plus net. Prenez le nombre des cambriolages ! Certes, il a augmenté de 5% en septembre, mais, attention, *"de manière sensiblement moindre"*. L'augmentation sensiblement moindre, c'est beau. Le taux d'élucidation, lui, est *"globalement stabilisé" *: 37,35%. On élucide un crime sur trois, chapeau. Mais la vraie bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'on observe *"un ralentissement de la tendance à la hausse des atteintes volontaires à l'intégrité physique"* : de 0,7%. Un ralentissement de la tendance à la hausse, ce n'est pas une baisse, mais, comme on dit dans les brigades cyclistes : à vélo c'est comme en statistique, plus on pédale moins vite, moins on avance plus vite.
> 
> Petit article anonyme piqué au p'tit dèj, à la une du Canard de cette semaine.​



En clair, c'est moins grave que si c'était pire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En clair, c'est moins grave que si c'était pire.



Ou encore : "Si la délinquance à continué d'augmenter, son augmentation, elle, à diminué" ! :mouais:

'nous prennent vraiment pour des billes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'nous prennent vraiment pour des billes



Totalement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ----------

Cafouillage à l'Assemblée sur la taxation des banques


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Cafouillage à l'Assemblée sur la taxation des banques



:mouais: Des billes bien rondes, en plus


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Cafouillage à l'Assemblée sur la taxation des banques



Nan mais c'est un acte manqué voilà tout...


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2009)

Ca devient une habitude !
La décision de l'assemblée nationale n'est pas conforme aux souhaits de sa majesté du gouvernement ? Ben on y retourne...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Des billes bien rondes, en plus



Mais non. Que vas-tu imaginer ? C'est pas lui, c'est son doigt (et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier aussi).  



julrou 15 a dit:


> Nan mais c'est un acte manqué voilà tout...



Ah OK.


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Nan mais c'est un acte manqué voilà tout...



je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit très productif. sauf si c'était fait pour augmenter les cotisations des banques au fond de garantie des dépôts (la cotisation est effroyablement basse et inchangée depuis un an, un véritable scandale).
il faut faire le calcul.
et je crains que les banquiers ne trouvent rapidement la parade grâce aux paradis fiscaux ou aux techniques hors bilan.

je préfère la proposition des anglo saxons qui voudraient démanteler les grandes banques.

plus concurrence dans le secteur bancaire ne ferait pas de mal et limiterait les risques. on pourrait les laisser faire faillite de cette manière.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit très productif. sauf si c'était fait pour augmenter les cotisations des banques au fond de garantie des dépôts (la cotisation est effroyablement basse et inchangée depuis un an, un véritable scandale).
> il faut faire le calcul.
> et je crains que les banquiers ne trouvent rapidement la parade grâce aux paradis fiscaux ou aux techniques hors bilan.
> 
> ...



Ton lien ne marche pas.


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2009)

voici donc le lien.


----------



## Dead head (24 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> () Il est grave bon, oui !   et il sait s'exprimer, et il fait nettement moins de faute de français que son père !  ()



Aurait-il suivi ses cours, malgré les médisances du petit monde politico-médiatique ?


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Aurait-il suivi ses cours, malgré les médisances du petit monde politico-médiatique ?



Ah non, mais en fac de droit, je peux te garantir que tu n'apprends pas à t'exprimer comme ça, en tout cas pas en première ni en deuxième année... 

Pour la troisième, il verra bien quand il y sera...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah non, mais en fac de droit, je peux te garantir que tu n'apprends pas à t'exprimer comme ça, en tout cas pas en première ni en deuxième année...
> 
> Pour la troisième, il verra bien quand il y sera...



Ben alors, là, je comprend plus ? Pour devenir avocat, son père, il a fait quoi ? Un CAP de charcutier zingueur ?


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben alors, là, je comprend plus ? Pour devenir avocat, son père, il a fait quoi ? Un CAP de charcutier zingueur ?



Ben, en fait, je ne absolumment pas comment s'exprime son père quand il plaide... 

Par contre, je sais comment il s'exprime quand il est en démonstration politique, et ça, il ne l'a pas appris en fac de droit, oui oui*...



* si tu me demandes s'il a appris ça en CAP de charcutier zingueur, je te répondrais que probablement pas...


----------



## Dead head (24 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (&#8230 si tu me demandes s'il a appris ça en CAP de charcutier zingueur, je te répondrais que probablement pas...



Plus probablement dans les cours d'expression "politico-médiatique" que lui ont donnés tout un tas de conseillers spécialisés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> voici donc le lien.



C'est une bonne idée.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben, en fait, je ne absolumment pas comment s'exprime son père quand il plaide...
> 
> Par contre, je sais comment il s'exprime quand il est en démonstration politique, et ça, il ne l'a pas appris en fac de droit, oui oui*...



Il paraît qu'il le fait exprès de parler mal quand il est en démonstration politique pour faire proche du peuple.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il paraît qu'il le fait exprès de parler mal quand il est en démonstration politique pour faire proche du peuple.



Ah ben c'est une des multiples facettes de son populisme alors... mais là, je ne croyais vraiment pas que ça en faisait partie;..  



Dead Head a dit:


> Plus probablement dans les cours d'expression "politico-médiatique" que lui ont donnés tout un tas de conseillers spécialisés.



Plus probablement, oui.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2009)

La Grippe H1N1 fait enfin des victimes!


----------



## boodou (26 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La Grippe H1N1 fait enfin des victimes!



*
SI T'ES FIER D'AVOIR LA GRIPPE TAPE DANS TES MAINS !
SI T'ES FIER D'AVOIR LA GRIPPE TAPE DANS TES MAINS !
SI T'ES FIER D'AVOIR LA GRIPPE, SI T'ES FIER D'AVOIR LA GRIPPE, SI T'ES FIER D'AVOIR LA GRIPPE TAPE DANS TES MAINS !*


----------



## itako (26 Octobre 2009)

_"A la même heure, les incidents et échauffourées, parfois violents"
"Un important dispositif de sécurité restait toutefois en place."
"Les forces de l'ordre ont évacué la place Estienne d'Orves à coup de bombes lacrymogènes"_

Au final on se la joue prémisse de "Je suis une légende" ,  hop un petit virus de la grippe modifié et c'est partit pour les premieres émeutes !

C'est pour quand le renouveau? 2012 Ah bin oui.... A+B , dans 3 ans le monde sera infestéééé !


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> .../... je préfère la proposition des anglo saxons qui voudraient démanteler les grandes banques .../...



Visiblement, tout le monde n'est pas de ton avis


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La Grippe H1N1 fait enfin des victimes!



Gaz lacrymo et FlashBall! Enfin des moyens efficaces mis en oeuvre!
C'est tout de même mieux que ce vaccin de tafiottes que veut nous refiler la Ministre!


----------



## fedo (26 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Visiblement, tout le monde n'est pas de ton avis



je viens de lire ça. intéressant. mais attention parce que ce genre de rumeurs peuvent être destinées uniquement à influer sur le cours de bourse de certains.
dans le cas d'une telle opération, la Commission de Bruxelles aurait son mot à dire.

en fait, les banques chercheraient à renforcer leur base de capital en s'alliant, en se préservant encore plus de tout aléa moral.


----------



## KARL40 (27 Octobre 2009)

Après leurs déboiresfinanciers, les islandais ont quand même le droit
à une bonne nouvelle ! 

http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0101599451-mcdonald-s-se-retire-d-islande


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Après leurs déboiresfinanciers, les islandais ont quand même le droit
> à une bonne nouvelle !
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0101599451-mcdonald-s-se-retire-d-islande



Bah c'est pas une si bonne nouvelle que ça: la bouffe Islandaise c'est encore plus dégueux que le MacDo :sick:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah c'est pas une si bonne nouvelle que ça: la bouffe Islandaise c'est encore plus dégueux que le MacDo :sick:





> L'entrepreneur islandais envisage de donner à ses restaurants une nouvelle enseigne et de se fournir en produits islandais.



Hé hé... Big Mac + spécialités Islandaises... le mélange des 2 risque d'être intéressant :sick: :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2009)

> du mouton ou du gras de baleine conservés dans du petit lait aigre, des testicules de bélier et du requin faisandé. Ceux qui finiront leur assiette deviendront de grands vikings !



:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Blogs : attention au billet sponsorisé mal assumé


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Octobre 2009)

Qu'est ce qui est entendu par mal assumé ?


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui est entendu par mal assumé ?



ne pas déclarer sur un blog le fait d'être sponsorisé par un annonceur, lorsque c'est le cas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Oui certains blogueurs publient des billets sur le test de tel ou tel produit mais en fait c'est un message publicitaire car ils ont un contrat avec la firme _machin_. En fait ce n'est pas vraiment un problème, mais les internautes doivent être prévenu.


----------



## Nephou (27 Octobre 2009)

à quand le fil des somnambules au bar ?

_remarquez c&#8217;est peut-être déjà le cas_


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Octobre 2009)

La débilité d'un père ça paie


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> _remarquez cest peut-être déjà le cas_


Bourré, oui, somnambule jamais fait !... 


J'veux la même !... :style:


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bourré, oui, somnambule jamais fait !...
> 
> 
> J'veux la même !... :style:



245 000 euros la douche.


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'veux la même !... :style:





rizoto a dit:


> 245 000 euros la douche.



Soit environ 500 machines à laver


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Soit environ 500 machines à laver


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2009)

En supercinq, ca fait combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En supercinq, ca fait combien ?


 
Question boucan et secousses, une supercinq c'est équivalent à une machine à laver, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'veux la même !... :style:





> Rien que le dîner servi le 13 juillet au soir à 43 chefs dEtat a coûté plus dun million deuros !


Soit plus de 23000 par tête.. Je sais pas ce qu'il on bu et bouffé mais j'espère au moins que c'était bon...



> _Last but not least_, la douche présidentielle ! Une douche (_photo ci-dessus_) avait été installée à lattention de Nicolas Sarkozy : _« Luxueuse et dernier cri, elle possédait une radio, des fonctions «jets» variées () Elle naurait jamais servi. » _Coût : 245.572 deuros


En plus il se lave pas!  

Mais ça va peut être finir par se payer un jour...
Mais en attendant, à l'approche d'élection majeures on utilise toujours les même vielles recettes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> En plus il se lave pas!



Angela Merkel vient en visite à Paris demain. Il pourrait la lui offrir : elle en trouverait sûrement l'utilité.



jpmiss a dit:


> Mais ça va peut être finir par se payer un jour...



Pour que ça puisse se payer un jour, il faut qu'il y ait des alternatives. Et à l'heure actuelle, d'alternative il n'y a pas.



jpmiss a dit:


> Mais en attendant, à l'approche d'élection majeures on utilise toujours les même vielles recettes...





> "Je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse hésiter à prononcer ces mots: 'identité nationale française'. Ils ne sont agressifs envers personne", a plaidé le président.



Traduction : je ne comprends pas qu'on veuille m'empêcher d'aller draguer et caresser dans le sens du poil les électeurs du FN, ce qui m'a si bien réussi lors de la présidentielle de 2007, car mes candidats aux régionales de 2010 auront besoin de leurs voix.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour que ça puisse se payer un jour, il faut qu'il y ait des alternatives. Et à l'heure actuelle, d'alternative il n'y a pas.


C'est bien le problème en effet...



> "La terre fait partie de cette identité nationale française, et cette identité nationale française est constituée notamment par le rapport singulier des Français avec la terre", a-t-il poursuivi, évoquant un "lien charnel" entre la France et son agriculture. *"Toutes les familles de France ont des grands-parents qui, à un moment ou un autre, ont travaillé la terre"*, a-t-il encore estimé.


La terre peut etre mais certainement pas la terre française dans la mesure ou grosso modo 20% des français (de mémoire) ont au moins un grand parent d'origine étrangère à commencer par Nicolas Sarközy de Nagy-Bocsa... Il vraiment prêt à dire n'importe quoi pour ramasser des voix.. En gros il nous ressort le droit du sol quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il vraiment prêt à dire n'importe quoi pour ramasser des voix.. En gros il nous ressort le droit du sol quoi...



C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2009)

ça y est, un nouveau duo Chapi & Chapo sur MacG...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien le problème en effet...
> 
> La terre peut etre mais certainement pas la terre française dans la mesure ou grosso modo 20% des français (de mémoire) ont au moins un grand parent d'origine étrangère à commencer par Nicolas Sarközy de Nagy-Bocsa... Il vraiment prêt à dire n'importe quoi pour ramasser des voix.. En gros il nous ressort le droit du sol quoi...



Oui, mais le droit du sol tel que nous l'avons (ou que nous l'avions ) en France permettait à un citoyen né en France, vivant en France depuis plus de 10 ans ou marié depuis plusieurs années d'obtenir la nationalité française. Et il était en cela bien différent du droit du sang pratiqué par l'Allemagne... Les conditions d'obtention de la nationalité en Allemagne sont parmi les plus strictes d'Europe. La politique migratoire de N. Sarkozy depuis 2007 tendait à insérer de plus en plus de droit du sang dans le droit français (les tests ADN en sont un exemple frappant). Qu'il veuille revenir en arrière aujourd'hui me semble difficilement compréhensible, et c'est bien là l'ambiguïté de son discours. Mais s'il renonce à nous transformer en "petite Allemagne" sur ce point, personnellement, je m'en réjouis.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Octobre 2009)

C'est peut-être bizarre mais je trouve ça très con... :hein:




> La SVPA va donc lancer une campagne au buget de 180&#8201;000 fr. pour dénoncer cette «absurdité»



Ils n'ont pas autres choses à faire avec cet argent ?...  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, mais le droit du sol tel que nous l'avons (ou que nous l'avions ) en France permettait à un citoyen né en France, vivant en France depuis plus de 10 ans ou marié depuis plusieurs années d'obtenir la nationalité française. Et il était en cela bien différent du droit du sang pratiqué par l'Allemagne... Les conditions d'obtention de la nationalité en Allemagne sont parmi les plus strictes d'Europe. La politique migratoire de N. Sarkozy depuis 2007 tendait à insérer de plus en plus de droit du sang dans le droit français (les tests ADN en sont un exemple frappant). Qu'il veuille revenir en arrière aujourd'hui me semble difficilement compréhensible, et c'est bien là l'ambiguïté de son discours. Mais s'il renonce à nous transformer en "petite Allemagne" sur ce point, personnellement, je m'en réjouis.



L'histoire de la France n'est qu'une suite de mélange de populations d'origines diverses. Avant ça se faisait par les guerres, maintenant par l'immigration.

Si on applique le droit du sol, jusqu'où remonte-ton pour dire qui est français et qui ne l'est pas ? 10 ans ? 20 ans ? 50 ans ? 100 ans ? 500 ans ? Plus ? Car si on entre dans ce genre de considérations, on peut remonter très loin.
Sarko, dont la famille paternelle n'est présente sur le sol français que depuis 60 ans, est-il moins français que moi, dont la famille paternelle est présente sur le sol français depuis beaucoup plus longtemps ?

Quant à la politique d'immigration de Sarko depuis 2007, elle est très simple à comprendre. Elle n'a jamais eu qu'un seul but : offrir de la main d'oeuvre bon marché au Medef. Ce qui en langage sarkozyen s'appelle "immigration choisie" et dont le but avoué était de favoriser l'immigration de travail au détriment de l'immigration familiale ou autre (ils oublient juste qu'un immigré qui vient travailler en France va voir envie ensuite de faire venir sa famille).
Tout le reste, c'est du vent : les tests ADN (qui ne sont pas une idée de Sarko mais d'un député UMP), la politique du chiffre en matière de retour d'immigrés illégaux dans leur pays d'origine, etc. Et ça n'a qu'un but électoraliste : attirer à soi l'électorat du FN.
Ca a merveilleusement marché à la présidentielle de 2007. Alors à l'approche des élections ils reprennent cette bonne vieille recette.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est peut-être bizarre mais je trouve ça très con... :hein:






> On ne parle jamais des moules, dont on ne mange pourtant pas grand-chose», sétonne-t-il.



comment dire ? :rose:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> comment dire ? :rose:



Je me demande si ça appartient également au "au patrimoine gastronomique de la Suisse romande"


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2009)

La seule moule suisse que j'ai  voulu manger ne s'est pas laissée faire, alors je ne peux pas te dire... :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2009)

Pour info les cuisses sont coupées à hauteur des hanches et la bestiole encore vivante est jetée sur un tas pour finir d'agoniser&#8230; 

Perso j'en mange plus depuis que j'ai eu cette info&#8230; :hein:

PS : Je ne m'étendrais pas sur les différentes techniques pour bouffer des moules mais j'en ai pas trouvée une qui se serait plainte&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (27 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> PS : Je ne m'étendrais pas sur les différentes techniques pour bouffer des moules mais j'en ai pas trouvée une qui se serait plainte



Ouais mais faut enlever le bâillon, sinon c'est pas du jeu...


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2009)

Et détacher les mains.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Maître Eolas : L'hygiène n'a pas de prix (en fait si)


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> PS : Je ne m'étendrais pas sur les différentes techniques pour bouffer des moules mais j'en ai pas trouvée une qui se serait plainte



à rapprocher de la technique de l'ouverture des huitres, prônée par un célèbre insulaire ?


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2009)

*Actualité Amusante STOP,
Message perso suite à message perso suite à une actualité amusante STOP,
Ai bien reçu le facteur à poil et bronzé pour mon anniversaire STOP,
avec son joli paquet  bien emballé et bien oblitéré STOP,
Inutile de le renvoyer pour la grippe celui là je le garde STOP,
Ai déposé le trophée sur mon écran à côté du trèfle de la dernière fois STOP,
Merci et énormes bisous STOP,
SIGNE : Remy votre ami éternel  :love:*​


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'histoire de la France n'est qu'une suite de mélange de populations d'origines diverses. Avant ça se faisait par les guerres, maintenant par l'immigration.


Oui, d'accord mais..



iDuck a dit:


> Si on applique le droit du sol, jusqu'où remonte-ton pour dire qui est français et qui ne l'est pas ? 10 ans ? 20 ans ? 50 ans ? 100 ans ? 500 ans ? Plus ? Car si on entre dans ce genre de considérations, on peut remonter très loin.



Mais c'est ce qui se faisait jusqu'à maitenant. Tu rejettes le droit du sol et le droit du sang, ok, et tu fais comment pour assurer une législation sur la nationalité ? 




iDuck a dit:


> Quant à la politique d'immigration de Sarko depuis 2007, elle est très simple à comprendre. Elle n'a jamais eu qu'un seul but : offrir de la main d'oeuvre bon marché au Medef. Ce qui en langage sarkozyen s'appelle "immigration choisie" et dont le but avoué était de favoriser l'immigration de travail au détriment de l'immigration familiale ou autre (ils oublient juste qu'un immigré qui vient travailler en France va voir envie ensuite de faire venir sa famille).
> Tout le reste, c'est du vent : les tests ADN (qui ne sont pas une idée de Sarko mais d'un député UMP), la politique du chiffre en matière de retour d'immigrés illégaux dans leur pays d'origine, etc. Et ça n'a qu'un but électoraliste : attirer à soi l'électorat du FN.
> Ca a merveilleusement marché à la présidentielle de 2007. Alors à l'approche des élections ils reprennent cette bonne vieille recette.


Le truc c'est qu'il faut aussi proposer quelque chose, et pour ma part, la législation d'il y a quelques années n'était pas si mal que ça...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, d'accord mais..
> 
> 
> 
> Mais c'est ce qui se faisait jusqu'à maitenant. Tu rejettes le droit du sol et le droit du sang, ok, et tu fais comment pour assurer une législation sur la nationalité ?



Au vu de l'histoire de la France en matière de mélange de populations, s'il y a bien un pays où le droit du sang et du sol ne peut pas s'appliquer, c'est bien celui-là. Sinon, encore une fois, jusqu'où doit-on remonter pour déterminer qui est français et qui ne l'est pas ?

Donc la fameuse identité nationale ne repose que sur la langue commune, le français, et un certain nombre de principes et de valeurs, tels que la laïcité ou ce qui fait la devise de la république : la liberté, l'égalité et la fraternité. Toutes choses qui forgent le sentiment d'appartenir à une même communauté : la communauté nationale. Et ce, quelle que soit l'origine et l'histoire personnelle de chacun des membres de cette communauté nationale.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Le truc c'est qu'il faut aussi proposer quelque chose, et pour ma part, la législation d'il y a quelques années n'était pas si mal que ça...



Le truc surtout est qu'il faut réguler l'immigration car comme l'avait dit en son temps Michel Rocard, la France ne peut pas accueillir toute la misère du monde (mais elle doit en prendre sa part.

Et pour ça, il faut s'attaquer aux causes de l'immigration illégale :

- l'extrême pauvreté qui règne dans les pays d'origine et qui poussent leurs habitants à aller chercher une vie meilleure ailleurs, parfois au péril de leur vie
- les passeurs qui se sont du fric sur le dos des candidats à l'immigration
- chez nous les patrons qui exploitent les immigrés illégaux

En prime il faut une action concertée (et donc une politique commune) au niveau européen, l'immigration ne connaissant pas les frontières. On en a la brillante démonstration avec les afghans qui cherchent à passer en Angleterre et qui, faute de pouvoir le faire, squattent à Calais.


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

Il y croit vraiment ?!...


----------



## duracel (28 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il y croit vraiment ?!...


 
Il n'y croit sans doute pas, mais s'il arrive à faire 5%, cela peut suffire à mettre des bâtons dans les roues du président sortant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Il n'y croit sans doute pas, mais s'il arrive à faire 5%, cela peut suffire à mettre des bâtons dans les roues du président sortant.



Il n'a même aucune chance. Par contre, il peut faire perdre Sarko.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

Deux géants, IBM et Canonical s'associent pour contrer Windows 7


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'a même aucune chance. Par contre, il peut faire perdre Sarko.




J'aureais tendance à penser que c'est çà le but    Rancunier ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Il n'y croit sans doute pas, mais s'il arrive à faire 5%, cela peut suffire à mettre des bâtons dans les roues du président sortant.





iDuck a dit:


> Il n'a même aucune chance. Par contre, il peut faire perdre Sarko.





gKatarn a dit:


> J'aureais tendance à penser que c'est çà le but    Rancunier ?


Vi, d'ailleurs personne n'est dupe de la personne visée par ses propos...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'aureais tendance à penser que c'est çà le but    Rancunier ?



Il paraît que la vraie raison de l'acharnement de Sarko à son encontre dans l'affaire Clearstream est de l'éliminer politiquement et qu'il ne puisse pas le gêner en 2012. Et Sarko est un fin tacticien politique (même si ces derniers temps il a manqué de nez).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Vi, d'ailleurs personne n'est dupe de la personne visée par ses propos...



Pour conjurer le mal français, c'est ça qu'il lui faut :


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Deux géants, IBM et Canonical s'associent pour contrer Windows 7



Et Microsoft les aide pour le lancement de leur solution !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Au vu de l'histoire de la France en matière de mélange de populations, s'il y a bien un pays où le droit du sang et du sol ne peut pas s'appliquer, c'est bien celui-là. Sinon, encore une fois, jusqu'où doit-on remonter pour déterminer qui est français et qui ne l'est pas ?
> 
> Donc la fameuse identité nationale ne repose que sur la langue commune, le français, et un certain nombre de principes et de valeurs, tels que la laïcité ou ce qui fait la devise de la république : la liberté, l'égalité et la fraternité. Toutes choses qui forgent le sentiment d'appartenir à une même communauté : la communauté nationale. Et ce, quelle que soit l'origine et l'histoire personnelle de chacun des membres de cette communauté nationale.
> 
> ...



Ok ok... Mais je ne sais toujours pas qu'est-ce que tu proposes pour assurer une législation sur la nationalité... Et tu as beau dire que le droit du sol ne peut s'appliquer en Fance, ça ne changera rien à la réalité : c'est ce qui s'est pratiqué en France de nombreuses années, et ce qui a en partie été remis en cause par le gouvernement actuel...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ok ok... Mais je ne sais toujours pas qu'est-ce que tu proposes pour assurer une législation sur la nationalité... Et tu as beau dire que le droit du sol ne peut s'appliquer en Fance, ça ne changera rien à la réalité : c'est ce qui s'est pratiqué en France de nombreuses années, et ce qui a en partie été remis en cause par le gouvernement actuel...



La remise en cause par le gouvernement actuel est purement électoraliste, pour draguer l'électorat du FN. Il faut te le dire en quelle langue pour que tu comprennes ?

Quant à la législation sur la nationalité, quand tu dis que pour être français il faut respecter un certain nombre de principes et de valeurs et parler notre langue, il me semble que ça suffit non ? Pourquoi encore aller faire des lois ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Octobre 2009)

bon les enfants, ya le comptoir pour ça


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2009)

Ils ont osé!

L'avant première de Saw VI à Strasbourg!!!!

et pourquoi pas à Montbéliard ou Morteau???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai pas eu le temps de vérifier l'info, mais... vous croyez qu'ils ont vraiment osé?
> http://www.allocine.fr/communaute/f...fpersonne=&carticle=&refserie=&refmedia=.html



Ca a l'air d'un gros gag. Mais sait-on jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Je vais finir par réclamer des droits d'auteur, moi - parce que le tournage de SAW VI à Strasbourg c'est une de MES vannes et elle date déjà un peu (de la sortie de SAW V, en fait)


----------



## Cybry (28 Octobre 2009)

Apparemment ça vous a échappé... Manger son chien ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Apparemment ça vous a échappé... Manger son chien ?



Le prochain que je croise, je le bouffe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le prochain que je croise, je le bouffe.



Ca te dit une Saw VI saucisse ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le prochain que je croise, je le bouffe.



tu viens à la maison quand tu veux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le prochain que je croise, je le bouffe.



On va encore me trouver excessif, certes, mais il est clair que les prochains nazis n'auront besoin ni d'uniformes noirs, ni de crois gammées ou autres... Drapés de bonne conscience verdâtre et chiant mou, les intestins récurés à fond par les fibres, ils se mettront en tête de tout nettoyer de fond en comble, avant de crouler et de périr eux aussi sous presque deux siècles de merdes amassées, qu'on ne pourra de toute façon jamais éliminer... 6 milliards de pathétiques petits singes sans poils me donnent de plus en plus la nausée et le dégout de mon espèce...

Sieg ?!!? ... Ail!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On va encore me trouver excessif, certes, mais il est clair que les prochains nazis n'auront besoin ni d'uniformes noirs, ni de crois gammées ou autres... Drapés de bonne conscience verdâtre et chiant mou, les intestins récurés à fond par les fibres, ils se mettront en tête de tout nettoyer de fond en comble, avant de crouler et de périr eux aussi sous presque deux siècles de merdes amassées, qu'on ne pourra de toute façon jamais éliminer... 6 milliards de pathétiques petits singes sans poils me donnent de plus en plus la nausée et le dégout de mon espèce...
> 
> Sieg ?!!? ... Ail!



Tu te fais du mal choupinet :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu te fais du mal choupinet :love:



Non ; j'ai presque hate, mon cakou...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

en attendant, n'abuse pas sur les fibres, tu sais comme ça t'irrite.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> en attendant, n'abuse pas sur les fibres, tu sais comme ça t'irrite.



C'est la pleine saison du sanglier et le début de celle du figatellu (pas celui des touristes), alors je te dis pas comment que les fibres je les toise avec mépris :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

Ah la vache, une terrine de sanglier :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah la vache, une terrine de sanglier :love:



Oui... Ça remplace le beurre dans les sandwichs au figatellu... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

Ca passe par la poste?


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je vais finir par réclamer des droits d'auteur, moi - parce que le tournage de SAW VI à Strasbourg c'est une de MES vannes et elle date déjà un peu (de la sortie de SAW V, en fait)




Ben oui, mais cette fois Saw VI sort effectivement (le 4 novembre) et Strasbourg le sort en avant première!
Ils ont osé!

L'avant première de Saw VI à Strasbourg!!!!

Voir la pièce jointe 22657


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

À Rungis et ailleurs...


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je vais finir par réclamer des droits d'auteur, moi - parce que le tournage de SAW VI à Strasbourg c'est une de MES vannes et elle date déjà un peu (de la sortie de SAW V, en fait)



Et Saw VII, il se tournera dans la machine à laver de Tirhum ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'veux la même !... :style:





rizoto a dit:


> 245 000 euros la douche.





jpmiss a dit:


> Soit plus de 23000 par tête.. Je sais pas ce qu'il on bu et bouffé mais j'espère au moins que c'était bon...
> 
> 
> En plus il se lave pas!
> ...


En fait c'est normal, paraît k'c'aurait pû être pire !... 

 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Et Saw VII, il se tournera dans la machine à laver de Tirhum ?


Tss, tss...


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2009)

> La France a dépensé moins que prévu



Y'en a bien un qui va nous sortir que du coup on a fait des économies


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'en a bien un qui va nous sortir que du coup on a fait des économies


C'est ce qui est sous-entendu déjà, nan ?!... 


> _"Le budget de la présidence française de l'Union européenne était prévu à 189 millions d'euros. En réalité, 151 millions ont été dépensés"_, a dit M. Woerth sur RMC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Apparemment ça vous a échappé... Manger son chien ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le prochain que je croise, je le bouffe.



En fait, si j'en crois l'article, les vaches sont pires que les chiens, mais il y a encore bien pire qu'elles :



> En vérité, il est bien commode de rejeter la faute sur nos amis les bêtes. Cependant, tous les gaz à effet de serre ne sort pas du fondement des bovins, et une large part est imputable à l'homme. En 2008, par ses seuls déplacements, *Nicolas Sarkozy avait produit léquivalent des émissions dun troupeau de 823 vaches laitières bretonnes pendant toute une année*.





:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2009)

Toujours du vin blanc avec le poisson !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Octobre 2009)

*Kit TopCase spécial sous-vêtements en option*


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2009)

J'en veux une miniature :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2009)

L'organe officiel de la presse chinoise se plaint de la censure de Google à son encontre! Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ils ont osé!
> 
> L'avant première de Saw VI à Strasbourg!!!!
> 
> et pourquoi pas à Montbéliard ou Morteau???



L'important c'est qu'on en parle, gag ou pas, je vois que le marketing viral à de beaux jours devant lui tant qu'on sera assez couillon pour tout relayer... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'organe officiel de la presse chinoise se plaint de la censure de Google à son encontre! Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!



Jez ne comprends pas pourquoi tu te gausses ainsi. La Chine est une grande démocratie, c'est Ségo qui l'a dit 










































*Mouahahahahahahahahaha !!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'organe officiel de la presse chinoise se plaint de la censure de Google à son encontre! Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!



C'est vrai que c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.

Mais qu'en pense le "grand parti frère" du PCC, l'UMP ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2009)

"There was only one rule"...
"No murder"... 
(sont dingues, ces rosbeefs...)





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

Soyez riches !...


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Octobre 2009)

L'Amok ne sera pas là trop souvent pour nous mordre. Il vas passer chez le vétérinaire: ses dents de sagesse sont gâtées.
Et comme le dis Sonnyboy :  _"Le pire, c'est l'odeur que ça diffuse !!! il était temps, il est mur pour Halloween !"_

_*Info* : Facebook Official Amok page
Facebook Official Sonnyboy page
_​  ​


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

P'tit tour de manège supplémentaire...

Vive le Capital !... 

:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Ils vont finir par y arriver !... :sleep:


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ils vont finir par y arriver !... :sleep:




Ce qui est dinge, c'est que ce député parle de bon sens pour "faire des économies que peut réaliser facilement l'assurance maladie" ...alors que ce même député s'est opposé à ce qu'on retire les exonérations d'impôts des footballeurs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

(mode "Les plus de l'info macgéenne" on) Pomponette Nephou est revenue (mode "Les plus de l'info macgéenne" off)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

Briseur de couple : un job en or


----------



## conkouati (31 Octobre 2009)

Manuel Zelaya , ancien président du Honduras, est un mac addict également

http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...n-impose-une-sortie-de-crise-au-honduras-.php


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2009)

Doit être au courant de 2 ou 3 "bricoles", l'énergumène...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Doit être au courant de 2 ou 3 "bricoles", l'énergumène...



j'ai dans l'idée qu'il pourrait avoir prochainement des gros problèmes de santé le sénateur Fernandel...  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2009)

tu veux dire que s'il ouvre la lettre et touche le figatellu, il...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Octobre 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu veux dire que s'il ouvre la lettre et touche le figatellu, il...



  ...


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2009)

Ça vous rassure ?!...


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2009)

On l'attend toujours la pandémie pendant ce temps&#8230;

C'est pas que je m'impatiente, mais presque.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On l'attend toujours la pandémie pendant ce temps
> 
> C'est pas que je m'impatiente, mais presque.



Ben moi je me trimbale une crève bien comme il faut juste avant de partir en vacances eh ben c'est même pas la grippe A.
Quelle loose, si ça se trouve je vais vraiment être malade du coup!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On l'attend toujours la pandémie pendant ce temps
> 
> C'est pas que je m'impatiente, mais presque.


Moi aussi je lattends. Des promesses, toujours des promesses


----------



## Craquounette (1 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben moi je me trimbale une crève bien comme il faut juste avant de partir en vacances eh ben c'est même pas la grippe A.
> Quelle loose, si ça se trouve je vais vraiment être malade du coup!



avec toutes tes vacances, on va finir par croire que t'es enseignant toi!


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2009)

Négociations en vue...


----------



## silvio (2 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Négociations en vue...



Ptttt les petits joueurs : ici ce sont des contrats de plus de 50 ans


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Ptttt les petits joueurs : ici ce sont des contrats de plus de 50 ans



Et la suite, c'est encore pire ! :affraid:

En fait, si ça continue, on va bientôt verser directement les recettes fiscales du pays aux multi-nationales et à leurs actionnaires ! :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Novembre 2009)

Pauvre Jacquo, en plus d'avoir la justice à ses baskets, son livre est sorti plus tôt que prévu et on y apprend tout le malheur que lui ont fait subir les Estaing, Balladur et consort. Heureusement qu'il peut compter sur de vrais amis    


[youtube]_eDLwzGvENo[/youtube]


PS: En réalité pas besoin d'acheter le livre, tout est magnifiquement résumé en une minute et seize secondes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, si ça continue, on va bientôt verser directement les recettes fiscales du pays aux multi-nationales et à leurs actionnaires ! :mouais:



Ca ferait gagner du temps.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2009)

Ça rigole chez les Obama. Salut gkat.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2009)

Ouiiiiiiiiii, c'est à quel sujet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça rigole chez les Obama. Salut gkat.



Ouais, ben les deux mecs du "secret service", derrière*, ils ont pas l'air de rigoler, eux 

Ils le lâchent pas d'un &#339;il, le G4 :hein:




(*) Photo 8


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2009)

Ben je croyais être là incognito pourtant :rose:


----------



## Bassman (3 Novembre 2009)

La mère Obama joue bien son rôle visib'ment, elle ferait presque peur


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Novembre 2009)

les rappeurs sont interdits de McDo, c'est sans doute pour ça que maintenant ils mangent bio


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5270299 a dit:
			
		

> les rappeurs sont interdits de McDo, c'est sans doute pour ça que maintenant ils mangent bio



A défaut de pouvoir rapper au Mc Do, ils peuvent aller acheter du fromage râpé.  


->


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2009)

Je croyais que ce cher Michel-Édouard était vertueux...
Et faisait du commerce "autrement"...
Pas comme les autres, quoi...


----------



## fedo (3 Novembre 2009)

Dieu merci une bonne nouvelle, mais honteusement ignorée des grands médias

*Eric Braeden reste dans Les Feux de l'Amour*







sans Victor c'était foutu, la moustache, le regard...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça rigole chez les Obama. Salut gkat.



Ah ouais, salut gKat !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je croyais que ce cher Michel-Édouard était vertueux...
> Et faisait du commerce "autrement"...
> Pas comme les autres, quoi...



Mais non, tout ça, c'est pour le bien des consommateurs. Si, si. 

EDIT : il est pas content du tout le vertueux. 



fedo a dit:


> Dieu merci une bonne nouvelle, mais honteusement ignorée des grands médias
> 
> *Eric Braeden reste dans Les Feux de l'Amour*
> 
> ...



Ouf ! Me voilà rassuré. :rateau:

Heu, en fait non, je m'en fous.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2009)

Mille mètres carrés place des Vosges, une cour intérieure de 300 m2, une terrasse de 80 m2, inoccupé depuis 40 ans...
Joli coup, Jeudi Noir ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Novembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mille mètres carrés place des Vosges, une cour intérieure de 300 m2, une terrasse de 80 m2, inoccupé depuis 40 ans...
> Joli coup, Jeudi Noir ! :love:



Cet article est réservé à l'élite abonnée.


----------



## boodou (4 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Cet article est réservé à l'élite abonnée.



C'est son côté bourgeois qui ressort


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2009)

Hop, sur LeMonde.fr et le site du Jeudi Noir.

Ne me remerciez pas, c'est de bon cur.      :rateau:


----------



## boodou (4 Novembre 2009)

Pour nos vieux membres macgéens, une idée de cadeau, noël approche


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Cet article est réservé à l'élite abonnée.



/mode Julrou le rouge : Oué, à bas les privilèges


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Cet article est réservé à l'élite abonnée.


Tu l'auras demain, manant !


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2009)

Elle vous séduit, vous, la "BD numérique" ?!...


----------



## rizoto (5 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle vous séduit, vous, la "BD numérique" ?!...



Carrement, ici, impossible de trouver des BD adultes (par adulte, j'entends autres que boule et bill et pas les croquis de femmmes depravees et presque rondes de tirhum :rateau:).

par contre si j'avais le choix , ce serait le papier.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle vous séduit, vous, la "BD numérique" ?!...



BD ou non, un livre c'est sur papier


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle vous séduit, vous, la "BD numérique" ?!...



c'est la parole d'un entrepreneur, pas celle d'un lecteur, même si il semble dire que certains publics apprécient.

Il y a évidemment le contact avec la matière qui est irremplaçable, la liberté d'échanger, etc...problématique commune avec le livre numérique mais alors pour la bd avec son propre rythme et sa manière d'organiser l'espace d'une page, je suis encore plus sceptique. Autant je veux bien voir certains avantages au livre numérique si tant est que l'offre se développe, autant pour la bd..:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> BD ou non, un livre c'est sur papier





yvos a dit:


> c'est la parole d'un entrepreneur, pas celle d'un lecteur, même si il semble dire que certains publics apprécient.
> 
> Il y a évidemment le contact avec la matière qui est irremplaçable, la liberté d'échanger, etc...problématique commune avec le livre numérique mais alors pour la bd avec son propre rythme et sa manière d'organiser l'espace d'une page, je suis encore plus sceptique. Autant je veux bien voir certains avantages au livre numérique si tant est que l'offre se développe, autant pour la bd..:mouais:


Pour ça que j'ai mis cet article; pour avoir des retours de lecteurs... 
Les différents potes qui ont pu mettre leur BD en ligne...
(tu visionne quelques pages et tu achètes, si ça te plaît)
Et ben, les sites ont tous mis la clé sur la porte...
Comme je n'avais que des échos d'auteurs, je voulais savoir si ça valait le coup, ou pas...
Ainsi que le dit yvos c'est la parole d'un "entrepreneur", donc difficile de savoir si l'article est uniquement de la pub pour sa "boutique", ou une réelle info sur une tendance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour ça que j'ai mis cet article; pour avoir des retours de lecteurs...
> Les différents potes qui ont pu mettre leur BD en ligne...
> (tu visionne quelques pages et tu achètes, si ça te plaît)
> Et ben, les sites ont tous mis la clé sur la porte...
> ...



Moi, je suis un lecteur. Si une BD me plait, je préfère la lire "en ligne" que pas la lire du tout, mais si elle offre pour moi, suffisamment d'attrait, il est évident que je préfère posséder l'album. Un exemple (et pas parce qu'il est membre de MacGe, je l'avais découvert bien avant de découvrir MacGe grâce à un lien sur un CD d'Univers Mac ou de SVM Mac, je sais plus trop) : La BD de Roberto* : dès qu'elle est sortie, j'ai filé l'acheter, et pourtant, je l'avais lue deux ou trois fois "en ligne" avant (bon, d'accord, la version "en ligne", c'étaient des iMac G4, et il l'a refaite avec des iMac G5 pour la version "papier", mais quand même, c'est pas "rien que pour ça !).

D'ailleurs, il est des "salons de lecture" dans nos habitations où la BD "en ligne" reste difficilement accessible, même avec un iBook  :rateau:


(*) D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, Vincent, le tome deux, c'est quand que je peux "filer l'acheter" ? :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c'est la parole d'un entrepreneur, pas celle d'un lecteur, même si il semble dire que certains publics apprécient.
> 
> Il y a évidemment le contact avec la matière qui est irremplaçable, la liberté d'échanger, etc...problématique commune avec le livre numérique mais alors pour la bd avec son propre rythme et sa manière d'organiser l'espace d'une page, je suis encore plus sceptique. Autant je veux bien voir certains avantages au livre numérique si tant est que l'offre se développe, autant pour la bd..:mouais:



De manière générale, je trouve que le "contact avec la matière" est irremplaçable. Donc que ce soit pour des bd ou d'autres livres, je ne suis pas attiré par le livre numérique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------

Jan Bucquoy inaugure son Musée du Slip à Paris


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2009)

Perso, j'aime beaucoup la BD sur iPhone.

Je trouve ça simple, agréable et facile d'accès n'importe ou.

Ensuite, je reste un amateur du papier, rien ne remplace un vrai livre, mais pour les BD que je ne souhaite que lire, c'est parfait, plus simple que la bibliothèque.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

Another Wolrd JS :love::love::love:

N'essayez pas avec IE ça ne marchera pas


----------



## Chang (6 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour ça que j'ai mis cet article; pour avoir des retours de lecteurs...
> Les différents potes qui ont pu mettre leur BD en ligne...
> (tu visionne quelques pages et tu achètes, si ça te plaît)
> Et ben, les sites ont tous mis la clé sur la porte...
> ...



De mon cote, je trouve ca tres bien, car je n'ai pas acces aux bibliotheques. La BD reste tres europeenne (hors comics) et c'est donc difficile (impossible?) d'en trouver ici meme dans les villes internationalisees.

La j'essaie le site, c'est pas mal ... il reste quand meme le detail le plus important, qui n'a rien a voir avec le site, c'est qu'une BD, ca se lit sur le canape, pas sur la chaise du bureau ...  ...

Pour les livres en general, j'attends avec impatience que les readers se developpent, surtout pour pouvoir souscrire a des magazines. Je trouve que c'est ideal pour les periodiques. Pour les bouquins, c'est pas mal, mais il faudra toujours avoir le choix ...

Voila, mon avis a deux balles ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> De mon cote, je trouve ca tres bien, car je n'ai pas acces aux bibliotheques. La BD reste tres europeenne (hors comics) et c'est donc difficile (impossible?) d'en trouver ici meme dans les villes internationalisees.
> 
> La j'essaie le site, c'est pas mal ... il reste quand meme le detail le plus important, qui n'a rien a voir avec le site, c'est qu'une BD, ca se lit sur le canape, pas sur la chaise du bureau ...  ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si une BD me plait, je préfère la lire "en ligne" que pas la lire du tout, mais si elle offre pour moi, suffisamment d'attrait, il est évident que je préfère posséder l'album.



On se rejoint assez, sur ce plan là, non ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mille mètres carrés place des Vosges, une cour intérieure de 300 m2, une terrasse de 80 m2, inoccupé depuis 40 ans...
> Joli coup, Jeudi Noir ! :love:




Perso j'adore une des 3 réactions à l'article : 



> Quand.....
> les traîne-cul de jeudi noir et leurs petits copains clandestins de tout bord auront squatté les lieux pendant quelques jours, on regrettera vite les pigeons qui ont pourtant chié durant quarante ans sur les parquets !!! Je me demande ce qu'on attend pour balancer cette faune de parasites par la fenêtre !!! Une chose est certaine, si ça arrive chez moi (tout n'est pas occupé), ils auront besoin de s'acheter des calebards ignifugés, car ça pourrait sentir le clodo grillé !!!



Un bon gros beauf comme on sait en faire.


----------



## Chang (6 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On se rejoint assez, sur ce plan là, non ?



Ca a l'air de te chagriner ...  ...

Mon avis etait juste complementaire du tien, pas contre ni pour ...


----------



## tirhum (6 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Perso j'adore une des 3 réactions à l'article :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S'est fait effacé, le garçon... 


> Cette contribution, contraire à la charte de _Libération,_ a été envoyée au cimetière des commentaires.


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2009)

Oui, j'ai signalé aux modos de libé


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ca a l'air de te chagriner ...  ...



Pas du tout, ce smiley heu symbolise juste un doute, une expectative : je pense que  Mais n'en suis pas certain.

Quand ça me chagrine, c'est , ou  si ça me contrarie en plus de me chagriner.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui, j'ai signalé aux modos de libé



Quel vil délateur


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> S'est fait effacé, le garçon...





Bassman a dit:


> Oui, j'ai signalé aux modos de libé



Dommage, si c'était resté assez longtemps, le beauf aurait pu se faire taper sur les doigts, il me semble bien qu'il y a quelque part dans le code pénal, un article ou deux traitant des menaces de mort, non ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2009)

Tu peux toujours consulter ses autres réactions aux niouzes, qui sont toutes croustillantes de bêtises.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2009)

En bourse on pourrait appelé cela un délit d'initié.
Dans la "vraie" vie, c'est pas bien ! 

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...ans-la-nature_1263415_3224.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Novembre 2009)

Belle tentative tout de même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Belle tentative tout de même...





> C'est "un problème culturel : dans beaucoup de pays, le donneur d'alerte est un héros, en France, c'est Vichy", affirme Nicole Otto responsable de l'association de lutte contre la corruption Transparency International France, qui milite pour le développement des dispositifs d'alerte professionnelle "encadrés" et pour une loi de protection du donneur d'alerte notamment dans le domaine scientifique et environnemental.



Tout dépend de la nature de l'alerte.


----------



## tirhum (6 Novembre 2009)

Championnats du monde !...


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2009)

Aujourd'hui, un adulte avec un costume d'éboueur est venu sonner chez moi ...
Il avait quand même l'air .... pas très français ... ni très européen d'ailleurs ...
Bien entendu, suivant les consignes présidentielles en vigueur je n'ai pas ouvert la porte ! 

Pas envie de finir en prison :sick:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2009)

après le transporteur a 11 millions, voici le postier marseillais a 1 million


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> après le transporteur a 11 millions, voici le postier marseillais a 1 million



C'est déjà plus abordable 

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2009)

il a surement déjà changer de continent, bravo mon gars


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2009)

pas de jaloux chez les fils Sarko:



> Le site Electronlibre.info révèle une information plutôt gênante, après plusieurs semaines de polémique sur Jean Sarkozy : alors que la Société civile des producteurs phonographiques (SCPP) lui avait refusé une aide, *son frère Pierre Sarkozy, producteur de rap*, est allé se plaindre à l'Elysée. Après intervention d'un conseiller de son père, la direction de la SCPP aurait promis de tout arranger


c'est cultissime
j'ignorais l'activité de Pierre Sarkozy


> Ce dernier, qui a notamment produit un album de Doc Gyneco


 

mais là je dois dire que je comprends mieux l'angoisse du père qui veut caser son fils à l'EPAD


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

S'éclairer sur le dos de la compagnie du téléphone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2009)

Mur de Berlin: Sarko refait l'histoire


----------



## boodou (9 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mur de Berlin: Sarko refait l'histoire



Quel passe-muraille notre président !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> S'éclairer sur le dos de la compagnie du téléphone



si je prends mon cas (futur ex client Orange / FT), je ne suis pas certain que cela fonctionne car... ce ne sont pas vraiment des lumières à l'autre bout du fil...  

_Oui, je sais, mais pitain, je leur doit bien ça après le mois d'enfer qu'ils m'ont fait vivre à cause de leur totale incompétence..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mur de Berlin: Sarko refait l'histoire





			
				 le journaliste a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons une petite idée: ce  9 novembre, *comme tous les 9 novembre*, Nicolas Sarkozy commémorait à Colombey-les-deux-églises* le 19e anniversaire* de la mort du Général de Gaulle. Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse.



Hypothèse  Fausse, ce 9 novembre 1989 est le seul ou fut commémoré le 19ème anniversaire de la mort du Général, les autres 9 novembres furent commémorés d'autres anniversaires (18ème, 17ème, etc  Puis 20ème, 21ème ), mais pas le 19ème 

Comme quoi, même les virtuoses de la plume peuvent se faire piéger par leur propre emphase !


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bon, pour le coup, je peux faire un petit coup de pub pour Benjamin et son nouveau blog...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

*Les miettes de pain dun oiseau provoquent un court-circuit au CERN*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Les miettes de pain dun oiseau provoquent un court-circuit au CERN*





> Mardi 3 novembre, un oiseau transportant une baguette de pain...



Ouch, la taille du piaf !!!  

Un oiseau à grande gueule donc... La frontière n'est pas loin... seule la présence d'un béret sur la tête et d'un litron de rouge pourrait confirmer que c'est bien un oiseau Français...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Les miettes de pain d&#8217;un oiseau provoquent un court-circuit au CERN*





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Mardi 3 novembre, *un oiseau transportant une baguette de pain* a provoqué un court-circuit



C'est clair, je vois tous les jours passer au dessus de chez moi des tas d'oiseaux transportant les baguettes qu'ils viennent d'acheter à la boulangerie pour leur déjeuner, alors tu pense qu'une miette qui tombe sur une installation à peine enterrée à 300m sous terre, ça doit faire des dégats 

  


Mince grillé par la cucurbitacée masquée ! :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouch, la taille du piaf !!!
> 
> Un oiseau à grande gueule donc... La frontière n'est pas loin... seule la présence d'un béret sur la tête et d'un litron de rouge pourrait confirmer que c'est bien un oiseau Français...



Odré ?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouch, la taille du piaf !!!



Un goëland et non un moineau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Les miettes de pain dun oiseau provoquent un court-circuit au CERN*





> La construction de cet instrument de physique dune précision inégalée a pris plus de douze ans, mobilisé 7.000 physiciens et coûté 3,76 milliards deuros.



Tout ça pour finir par se faire niquer par des miettes de pain.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

*Le réseau internet pourrait être contaminé par la grippe*


Là, j'ai un doute... Un gros doute... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2009)

En même temps, la pandémie on l'attend toujours&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

La _quoi_ ?


----------



## boodou (9 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En même temps, la pandémie on l'attend toujours



T'as toujours ton t-shirt quand même, au cas où ? 

Il y a quelques cas qui pointent dans mon entourage, mais à chaque fois le médecin ne se mouille pas et dit juste "grosse grippe", pas de test sanguin ni de Tamiflu  Du coup ils sont un peu déçus


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2009)

Bien sûr que je l'ai :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En même temps, la pandémie on l'attend toujours



Ben regarde, un peu au dessus :


gloup gloup a dit:


> *Les miettes de pain dun oiseau provoquent un court-circuit au CERN*



 On a déjà eu "pan ! des miettes"  Ça se rapproche, ça se rapproche !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2009)

Un enfant de 7 ans hospitalisé avec une alcoolémie de 2 pour mille



> L'enfant a été vu par des riverains sur un trottoir, alors qu'il vomissait et tremblait.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On a déjà eu "pan ! des miettes"  Ça se rapproche, ça se rapproche !



Ce type est fou!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben regarde, un peu au dessus :
> 
> 
> On a déjà eu "pan ! des miettes"  Ça se rapproche, ça se rapproche !



Le futur sabote-t-il les recherches du CERN ? Pour en avoir le coeur net, Nielsen et Ninomya proposent que le Cern réalise un "test de chances" consistant à utiliser un générateur de nombres aléatoires équivalent à tirer des millions de cartes dans un jeu afin de savoir si certaines figures improbables apparaissent. Ce qui signifierait que les probabilités pour que le LHC fonctionne correctement sont très minces...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Sinon, y'a que moi que ça chagrine d'avoir vu Radio France faire radio unique pour célébrer la fin d'un totalitarisme ?


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Novembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Sinon, y'a que moi que ça chagrine d'avoir vu Radio France faire radio unique pour célébrer la fin d'un totalitarisme ?



Non, pas que toi... Par contre, ce qui me fatigue encore plus, c'est que tu n'utilises pas les termes appropriés... Mais bon, je m'y suis habitué depuis un ou deux mois...  Encore une semaine et on en entendra plus parler...

Bon, sinon, "après une menace de grève, les syndicats de Radio France ont obtenu la garantie qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouvelle opération de ce type" (+ la lettre de Jl Hees aux syndicats, PDF). C'est çaaa...


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le futur sabote-t-il les recherches du CERN ? Pour en avoir le coeur net, Nielsen et Ninomya proposent que le Cern réalise un "test de chances" consistant à utiliser un générateur de nombres aléatoires équivalent à tirer des millions de cartes dans un jeu afin de savoir si certaines figures improbables apparaissent. Ce qui signifierait que les probabilités pour que le LHC fonctionne correctement sont très minces...



Enorme, je suis curieux de voir l'étude des 2 gus...


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le futur sabote-t-il les recherches du CERN ? Pour en avoir le coeur net, Nielsen et Ninomya proposent que le Cern réalise un "test de chances" consistant à utiliser un générateur de nombres aléatoires équivalent à tirer des millions de cartes dans un jeu afin de savoir si certaines figures improbables apparaissent. Ce qui signifierait que les probabilités pour que le LHC fonctionne correctement sont très minces...



le United States collider qui devait entrer en fonctionnement dans les années 90 aux USA pour traquer le boson de Higgs n'a jamais fonctionné...

en découle cette idée qu'une interaction du futur viendrait saboter les efforts de détection de la particule liée à la gravitation ainsi que les particules super symétriques si elles existent.

certains disent déjà qu'on a trouvé un modèle pour Dieu, grâce aux accélérateurs de particules.


----------



## Dead head (10 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, pas que toi... Par contre, ce qui me fatigue encore plus, c'est que tu n'utilises pas les termes appropriés... Mais bon, je m'y suis habitué depuis un ou deux mois...  Encore une semaine et on en entendra plus parler...
> 
> Bon, sinon, "après une menace de grève, les syndicats de Radio France ont obtenu la garantie qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouvelle opération de ce type" (+ la lettre de Jl Hees aux syndicats, PDF). C'est çaaa...



Salut, julrou. Et si tu nous mettais un lien valide, hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

Les vols en magasins augmentent avec la crise


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Salut, julrou. Et si tu nous mettais un lien valide, hein ?



Oups, pas faux...  

J'ai encore merdé. Alors voilà le lien...  :rateau:


(et salut Dead  )


----------



## KARL40 (10 Novembre 2009)

Parce qu'il est bon de rire 5 min par jour,
Parce que la France a un "hyper-président",

On pourrait débuter une chronique "Et aujourd'hui, qu'a fait
Nicolas Sarkozy ?"

Petit tour d'horizon 

http://www.liberation.fr/politiques/1101673-nicolas-sarkozy-y-etait-voici-les-preuves


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> Parce qu'il est bon de rire 5 min par jour,
> Parce que la France a un "hyper-président",
> 
> On pourrait débuter une chronique "Et aujourd'hui, qu'a fait
> ...



Sarkozy et le Mur: le Web se marre toujours... et enquête

Et il y a vraiment de quoi se marrer. Par exemple Fillon a expliqué que ce même 9 novembre 1989 il avait déjeuné avec le journaliste Ulysse Gosset (alors correspoondant de TF1) à Berlin. Sauf que ce jour-là Ulysse Gosset était en mission à Moscou.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (10 Novembre 2009)

Ça aussi, ça vaut le coup : http://www.liberation.fr/politiques...e-un-devoir-de-reserve-pour-les-prix-goncourt


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Ça aussi, ça vaut le coup : http://www.liberation.fr/politiques...e-un-devoir-de-reserve-pour-les-prix-goncourt



Ah ! On va bientôt revenir aux autodafés, comme aux plus belles heures de l'Histoire...


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Ça aussi, ça vaut le coup : http://www.liberation.fr/politiques...e-un-devoir-de-reserve-pour-les-prix-goncourt



m'rappelle quelque chose


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


>




Et en 2006, tu te rappelles son coup de boule à Matterazzi avec cette célèbre réplique "Casse-toi pôv con!" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




Dead head a dit:


> Ça aussi, ça vaut le coup : http://www.liberation.fr/politiques...e-un-devoir-de-reserve-pour-les-prix-goncourt



Il faudrait réinstaurer des Comités de lecture avant toute publication d'un quelconque texte ou roman pour protéger notre jeunesse de tous ces intellectuels gauchisant!


----------



## jugnin (10 Novembre 2009)

L'impasse était crade. La nuit, elle était mal éclairée, suintant des relents de poubelles et d'urine. A l'intérieur, l'escalier était branlant, le plafond de la salle du haut étouffant tellement il était bas. Les toilettes, taguées, gravées de moments de solitude furtifs étaient dégueulasses, à vous donner envie d'y passer en lévitation. Ou de vous risquer dans l'impasse.

Mais à part ça, le 29, c'était un putain de rade. Le Rennes que j'ai connu, et comme on en fera bientôt plus.


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2009)

C'était un sacré rade ouaip.

Quasiment à chaque passage sur Rennes, je m'y suis arrêté, on a bu, beaucoup, puis repris le bus pour nous ramener sur Paris derrière.


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2009)

NS, le mur et 1989, la fin de l'histoire ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2009)

Un président mythomane. C'est beau.


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2009)

Cette histoire c'est petit.... tout petit!

Un adolescent qui inventerait ce genre d'histoire sur son blog ou sa page facebook, passe encore, mais un président de la République????


----------



## Dead head (10 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Cette histoire c'est petit.... tout petit!
> 
> Un adolescent qui inventerait ce genre d'histoire sur son blog ou sa page facebook, passe encore, mais un président de la République????



Oui, mais Un petit président de la République.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

Un petit président de la république qui une fois de plus se couvre de ridicule.

Et si dès le départ il avait dit la vérité, il n'y aurait pas eu tout ce pataquès. Mais la vérité n'était pas assez flatteuse pour Narcisse 1er alors lui ou son entourage l'a enjolivée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui, mais Un petit président de la République.



C'est surtout Carla qui est grande.


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2009)

C'est pas l'adjectif principal que j'aurais retenu en parlant de la majorette du président.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

Dormez tranquille !... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

Cé bô, la culture !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Dormez tranquille !...



Bah, si ce n'est pas le 21 décembre 2012, ce sera peut-être le 22 ou le 28 décembre 2012. En ce moment on s'y perd un peu dans les dates.


----------



## tirhum (11 Novembre 2009)

Faut rajouter d'la pub !...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------

Décidément...
C'est à la mode, de sortir un bouquin, en ce moment !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut rajouter d'la pub !...



Ils devraient en inclure dans les programmes eux-mêmes.


----------



## Chang (11 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut rajouter d'la pub !...



Tu vas voir que ca va etre de la faute des internautes qui telechargent ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2009)

Ben en tout cas, moi, depuis l'extension de la pub de 6 à 9 mn par heure, et la seconde coupure des films, exception faire des grands prix de F1, je ne regarde plus la télé que sur le service public &#8230; Et quelquefois AB1, qui eux, ne nous font pas chier en coupant les films*, il est juste dommage qu'ils en passent rarement des bons, mais ça arrive parfois. 

(*) En dehors de la F1, et de certains documentaires de la 4, la 5 ou d'Arte, je ne regarde quasiment que des films à la télévision.


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Le voleur s'endort sur son lieu de travail

Original d'être inculpé pour conduite sans permis parce qu'on a des clefs de bagnoles dans la poche&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut rajouter d'la pub !...




Champaaaaaaaaaaaagne !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Champaaaaaaaaaaaagne !



Ça peut faire des gens à la rue, tu sais ça? Et même s'ils taffent à TF1, ce sont des gens. Non? Bien fait pour eux?


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça peut faire des gens à la rue, tu sais ça? Et même s'ils taffent à TF1, ce sont des gens. Non? Bien fait pour eux?



Pas si cela reste dans une certaine mesure. Le bénéfice n'est pas redistribué aux employés, mais aux actionnaires. Si le bénéfice baisse, ce ne sont pas, _dans un premier temps_, les employés qui en pâtissent mais ceux qui ont misé de l'argent sur le dos de ces employés. Et alors, ceux-là, je ne les plains pas.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si le bénéfice baisse, ce ne sont pas, _dans un premier temps_, les employés qui en pâtissent mais ceux qui ont misé de l'argent sur le dos de ces employés. Et alors, ceux-là, je ne les plains pas.



Qu'est-ce que t'en sais? T'as déjà bossé? Confronte-toi au monde du travail et on en recause.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pas si cela reste dans une certaine mesure. Le bénéfice n'est pas redistribué aux employés, mais aux actionnaires. Si le bénéfice baisse, ce ne sont pas, _dans un premier temps_, les employés qui en pâtissent mais ceux qui ont misé de l'argent sur le dos de ces employés. Et alors, ceux-là, je ne les plains pas.



Ce sont les employés qui trinquent car on les vire pour filer plus de pognon aux actionnaires. Et perdre son boulot, c'est plus grave que de perdre quelques milliers ou millions d'euros, qu'on récupérera plus tard quand les dirigeants de la boîte auront suffisamment viré de monde.


----------



## Dead head (11 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce sont les employés qui trinquent car on les vire pour filer plus de pognon aux actionnaires. Et perdre son boulot, c'est plus grave que de perdre quelques milliers ou millions d'euros, qu'on récupérera plus tard quand les dirigeants de la boîte auront suffisamment viré de monde.



Je suis d'accord. Mais je ne vais pas pleurer parce que le marché publicitaire se porte moins bien. Comme je ne pleurerais pas si le chômage s'aggravait dans certains métiers.


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

"chacun sa gueule" c'est ta devise ?


----------



## Dead head (11 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "chacun sa gueule" c'est ta devise ?



Non, pas du tout. Mais "tous ensemble dans la même galère", je n'y crois pas non plus (la crise financière actuelle ne m'y incite guère).

Bon, ce n'est pas le débat de ce fil, donc j'arrête là.


----------



## Bassman (11 Novembre 2009)

Entre le blanc et le noir, y'a plein de nuance de gris*.


* Benjamin en sait quelque chose pour le forum


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

faut quand même faire gaffe avec les sites de rencontre &#8230; :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pas si cela reste dans une certaine mesure. Le bénéfice n'est pas redistribué aux employés, mais aux actionnaires. Si le bénéfice baisse, ce ne sont pas, _dans un premier temps_, les employés qui en pâtissent mais ceux qui ont misé de l'argent sur le dos de ces employés. Et alors, ceux-là, je ne les plains pas.



Un bel exemple de vision à trèèèèèèès court terme. 
Tu va être déçu le jour où tu bosseras.
Très déçu.
Ou alors deviens fonctionnaire. Ca te laissera du temps pour faire la grève.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un bel exemple de vision à trèèèèèèès court terme.
> Tu va être déçu le jour où tu bosseras.
> Très déçu.
> Ou alors deviens fonctionnaire. Ca te laissera du temps pour faire la grève.



Non mais laisse tomber, je sais pas pourquoi tu réponds à ce message, toi qui avait dit ne plus vouloir venir au Bar... On a atteint le degré zéro de l'argumentation avec le "_Confronte-toi au monde du travail et on en recause_" de Web'O. A partir de là, je prends même plus la peine de répondre, hein... 

Faut voir encore à plus court terme pour penser qu'un patron peut gagner de l'argent sans employé...  Si le but de la chaîne et de faire de l'audience et de gagner des parts de marché, elle va pas le faire par magie, pour ça faut que des gens bossent...


----------



## jugnin (12 Novembre 2009)

Excusez-moi, mais je crois que votre désaccord tomberait en désuétude si vous vous faisiez plus de bisous.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou alors deviens fonctionnaire. Ca te laissera du temps pour faire la grève.



Par contre, ça c'est d'une connerie phénoménale.  En tout cas, avant de devenir une feignasse de fonctionnaire gréviste, je suis une feignasse d'étudiant semi-gréviste qui apprend les théories de l'action collective. Crois-moi, c'est passionant, on apprend tout un tas de vision à court terme justement, je pense que ça te plairait tiens... 

De toute façon, les sciences humaines ne servent à rien, la sociologie n'a aucun intérêt, Rezba l'a encore dit l'autre jour ...  Tout ça, c'est vraiment qu'un truc de gauchistes fonctionnaires-étudiants feignants, d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas pourquoi on se casse les couilles encore avec ça, c'est vrai ?!... 
On ferait bien mieux de t'écouter : aller direct à l'usine, là on en apprendrait des vraies thèses sociologiques, historiques, politiques  

T'inquiète : vu comme ça va, dans quelques années, t'auras peut-être un poste de DRH à l'Université française.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On a atteint le degré zéro de l'argumentation avec le "_Confronte-toi au monde du travail et on en recause_" de Web'O. A partir de là, je prends même plus la peine de répondre, hein...



Ouais et 100 pelés qui giclent dans ma boîte c'est pas du concret?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> qui apprend les théories de l'action collective. Crois-moi, c'est passionant




Je ne dis pas le contraire.
Intéressant ça l'est.
Possible à long terme... C'est un autre débat.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pauvre con!



Toi, tu n'as pas encore été contaminé par le virus du bisounours


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais et 100 pelés qui giclent dans ma boîte c'est pas du concret?



Je suis au courant de ça. (EDIT) D'ailleurs, ça ne m'avait pas fait du tout sourire quand je l'avais appris. Après, si on va un peu plus loin (EDIT), c'est quoi l'argument ?... Comme je l'ai dit deux pots avant, "Si le but de la chaîne et de faire de l'audience et de gagner des parts de marché, elle va pas le faire par magie, pour ça faut que des gens bossent...". C'est même l'essence de la vision capitaliste du marché : de la main d'oeuvre engendre de la production, qui fait du profit, qui sert notamment à engager plus de main d'oeuvre pour faire plus de production. Sauf qu'au bout d'un moment, ça se casse la gueule (cycliquement, d'ailleurs). Quand on soutient ce modèle de société, faut pas s'étonner. On en est bien arriver là par la volonté de l'homme. Et cela arrive, tu le sais bien, et plus souvent qu'on ne le pense, surtout en ce moment.
(EDIT)Souviens-toi bien que je ne vis malheureusement pas dans un autre monde que le tien...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2009)

Je ne soutiens pas ce modèle, mais j'y participe sinon je suis à la rue à terme. Tu as une autre solution que passer par les extrêmes (de gauche ou de droite)? Non visiblement.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2009)

Ben décidément, si le moindre soupçon de dialogue tourne à l'insulte au bout de deux phrases... :/ 

Y participer pour ne pas être à la rue, comme tu dis, c'est une chose. Réfléchir, penser, étudier ce qui existe à côté, les causes et les effets de tel ou tel système en est encore une autre. Et ça, ça n'est certainement pas tomber dans les extrêmes, et encore moins insultant envers quiconque. Je t'ai connu moins agressif...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Y participer pour ne pas être à la rue, comme tu dis, c'est une chose. Réfléchir, penser, étudier ce qui existe à côté, les causes et les effets de tel ou tel système en est encore une autre. Et ça, ça n'est certainement pas tomber dans les extrêmes, et encore moins insultant envers quiconque. Je t'ai connu moins agressif...



C'est bien beau de penser, réfléchir et étudier un nouveau système. Surtout quand on a 19 ou 20 ans et des utopies plein les yeux. Mais on se retrouve tôt ou tard confronté au monde réel, on doit vivre, survivre, payer les nouilles, voire nourrir une famille.

Tu vas faire tout ça, uniquement en pensant, en réfléchissant, et en étudiant? Bon courage. Vraiment.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est bien beau de penser, réfléchir et étudier un nouveau système. Surtout quand on a 19 ou 20 ans et des utopies plein les yeux. Mais on se retrouve tôt ou tard confronté au monde réel, on doit vivre, survivre, payer les nouilles, voire nourrir une famille.
> 
> Tu vas faire tout ça, uniquement en pensant, en réfléchissant, et en étudiant? Bon courage. Vraiment.



Mais noooooon, j'ai pas dis ça.  Mais pourquoi m'empêcher de réfléchir ? C'est, _au moment présent_, ce dans quoi je suis plongé. Pour l'instant, place à la théorie. Pour la mise en pratique, on verra plus tard ; j'espère simplement que cette théorie, que je prends tant de plaisir à étudier aujourd'hui (enfin, pas tout :mouais me servira plus tard...
Fonctionnaire ou pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "Si le but de la chaîne et de faire de l'audience et de gagner des parts de marché, elle va pas le faire par magie, pour ça faut que des gens bossent..."



Et pour que des gens bossent à TF1, il faut que les affaires de la chaîne soient florissantes. Et c'est pareil dans n'importe quelle entreprise.

La différence entre les grosses comme TF1 et les autres est que les grosses ont des actionnaires qui exigent du rendement dans leurs placements, ce qui fait parfois que les grosses entreprises comme TF1 licencient même quand les affaires sont florissantes. Les autres sont à l'abri de ce genre de problème.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je suis au courant de ça, même si je suis un "pauvre con"... D'ailleurs, ça ne m'avait pas fait du tout sourire quand je l'avais appris. Après, si on va un peu plus loin que le "pauvre con", c'est quoi l'argument ?... Comme je l'ai dit deux pots avant, "Si le but de la chaîne et de faire de l'audience et de gagner des parts de marché, elle va pas le faire par magie, pour ça faut que des gens bossent...". C'est même l'essence de la vision capitaliste du marché : de la main d'oeuvre engendre de la production, qui fait du profit, qui sert notamment à engager plus de main d'oeuvre pour faire plus de production. Sauf qu'au bout d'un moment, ça se casse la gueule (cycliquement, d'ailleurs). Quand on soutient ce modèle de société, faut pas s'étonner. On en est bien arriver là par la volonté de l'homme. Et cela arrive, tu le sais bien, et plus souvent qu'on ne le pense, surtout en ce moment.
> Je ne crois pas en ce modèle, et si c'est pour ça que tu me traites de "pauvre con", c'est ton droit. Mais souviens-toi bien que je ne vis malheureusement pas dans un autre monde que le tien...



Je sais que je te titille souvent sur le sujet (j'aime bien  . Pas pour te faire chier mais la discussion fait toujours avancer, même sous une apparence bagarreuse), mais le soucis, c'est que le modèle dont tu parles a encore moins marché partout où on a tenté de l'appliquer dans le monde.
Sur le principe, c'est un modèle idéal. En pratique, on en est loin.
Pour paraphraser "les guignols" d'hier soir qui selon moi ont trouvé la phrase juste: les communisme ça ne peut pas marcher parce que ça ne tient pas compte de deux qualités essentielles de l'homme: l'égoïsme et l'individualité"
Ce qui fait que le système que tu admires ne tient pas c'est que dans celui-ci plus qu'un autre une poignée soumet le peuple. Encore plus qu'avec le capitalisme et d'une façon plus extrême encore.
Il reste quoi comme solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

J'irai même plus loin en disant que le communisme tel qu'on l'a vécu dans le monde est aussi voire plus violent que le fascisme.
En fait il n'avait de communisme que le nom. C'était un fascisme de gauche. Malheureusement, les théories Marxistes-Léninistes mènent inexorablement à ça.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais que je te titille souvent sur le sujet (j'aime bien  . Pas pour te faire chier mais la discussion fait toujours avancer, même sous une apparence bagarreuse), mais le soucis, c'est que le modèle dont tu parles a encore moins marché partout où on a tenté de l'appliquer dans le monde.
> Sur le principe, c'est un modèle idéal. En pratique, on en est loin.
> Pour paraphraser "les guignols" d'hier soir qui selon moi ont trouvé la phrase juste: les communisme ça ne peut pas marcher parce que ça ne tient pas compte de deux qualités essentielles de l'homme: l'égoïsme et l'individualité"
> Ce qui fait que le système que tu admires ne tient pas c'est que dans celui-ci plus qu'un autre une poignée soumet le peuple. Encore plus qu'avec le capitalisme et d'une façon plus extrême encore.
> ...




Ce que tu dis est vrai, je ne peux pas le nier, même si je ne suis pas d'accord sur la comparaison avec le fascisme, et qu'il faut faire attention aux comparaisons avec le totalitarisme, le nazisme, ou l'autoritarisme. Pour moi, le Communisme n'est pas un fascisme, et n'en a jamais été un. Par contre, il a pu être dans certains pays et à une certaine époque, un autoritarisme, ou (allez, je suis gentil ) un totalitarisme. Bon.

Mais là où j'aime te titiller un peu moi aussi love:  ), c'est sur les modes d'application du système. Il serait faux et dangereux d'assimiler le Communisme à un seul et même régime, sans faire distinction du pays, de ses dirigeants et de l'époque. Le Communisme de l'URSS a connu de nombreuses phases, et la phase de déstalinisation (opérée après Krouchtev) n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la période 1927-1940 ou 1953,  ni même avec la période "Gorbatchev" et sa Perestroïka. 
Tiens, par exemple, 53 % de la population roumaine pense que la société communiste est une bonne chose (mais mal appliquée pour 41 %, ce qui rejoint ce que tu disais). Et ce même pays a été dirigé par des communistes même après la chute de Caucescu (avec Iliescu, pendant 10 ans, en deux fois).
Aujourd'hui, peut-on encore parlé sérieusement de doctrine marxiste-léniniste pour l'idéologie des Partis Communistes européens ? Ne serait-il pas temps de passer à autre chose ? 

Et tiens, devinette : quel est le seul pays de l'Union européenne où les électeurs ont placé un Communiste à la tête de l'Etat, en 2008 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que tu dis est vrai, je ne peux pas le nier, même si je ne suis pas d'accord sur la comparaison avec le fascisme, et qu'il faut faire attention aux comparaisons avec le totalitarisme, le nazisme, ou l'autoritarisme. Pour moi, le Communisme n'est pas un fascisme, et n'en a jamais été un. Par contre, il a pu être dans certains pays et à une certaine époque, un autoritarisme, ou (allez, je suis gentil ) un totalitarisme. Bon.
> 
> Mais là où j'aime te titiller un peu moi aussi love:  ), c'est sur les modes d'application du système. Il serait faux et dangereux d'assimiler le Communisme à un seul et même régime, sans faire distinction du pays, de ses dirigeants et de l'époque. Le Communisme de l'URSS a connu de nombreuses phases, et la phase de déstalinisation (opérée après Krouchtev) n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la période 1927-1940 ou 1953,  ni même avec la période "Gorbatchev" et sa Perestroïka.
> Tiens, par exemple, 53 % de la population roumaine pense que la société communiste est une bonne chose (mais mal appliquée pour 41 %, ce qui rejoint ce que tu disais). Et ce même pays a été dirigé par des communistes même après la chute de Caucescu (avec Iliescu, pendant 10 ans, en deux fois).
> ...



L'idéal collectiviste que défend le communisme et qui remplace les pouvoirs existants par un pouvoir "populaire" ne peut que conduire à la dictature telle qu'on l'a connue avec l'URSS car tu en auras toujours un petit nombre, plus forts, mieux informés que les autres qui confisqueront le pouvoir à leur profit.


----------



## Dead head (12 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'idéal collectiviste que défend le communisme et qui remplace les pouvoirs existants par un pouvoir "populaire" ne peut que conduire à la dictature telle qu'on l'a connue avec l'URSS car tu en auras toujours un petit nombre, plus forts, mieux informés que les autres qui confisqueront le pouvoir à leur profit.


Sauf que ce que tu dis sur ce "petit nombre" peut très bien s'appliquer aux démocraties


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Sauf que ce que tu dis sur ce "petit nombre" peut très bien s'appliquer aux démocraties



Certes, mais dans une moindre mesure, car dans les démocraties, il y a des contres pouvoirs, d'une part, une obligation de ne pas trop mécontenter l'opinion publique, d'autre part, mais surtout, le multipartisme fait qu'en démocratie, il y a "plusieurs petits nombres" qui se concurrencent et se mettent des batons dans les roues, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans un régime de parti unique !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2009)

Oui, dans un parti unique, ce sont les différents "courants" qui se mettent des bâtons dans les roues pour prendre le pouvoir


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, dans un parti unique, ce sont les différents "courants" qui se mettent des bâtons dans les roues pour prendre le pouvoir



Le problème des pays à partis unique, c'est même pas ça: souvent ils sont tellement dans la merde qu'ils n'ont même plus de roue où mettre le bâton...


----------



## fedo (12 Novembre 2009)

dévions un peu la trajectoire de la conversation.

*Le Japon a fait la guerre contre l'avis de l'empereur Hirohito, affirme son fils*


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> dévions un peu la trajectoire de la conversation.
> 
> *Le Japon a fait la guerre contre l'avis de l'empereur Hirohito, affirme son fils*



Vu ce que je sais de l'histoire, je pense que c'est vrai, avant guerre, l'empereur du japon avait à peu près autant de pouvoir que le roi d'Angleterre, et était en outre asservi par un code d'honneur extrêmement contraignant, qui eut, aux yeux des japonais de l'époque, fait passer toute tentative de s'opposer ouvertement au gouvernement pour une forfaiture.

Une autre célébrité japonaise de cette époque était également opposée à cette guerre : L'amiral Izoroku Yamamoto, or, malgré la discrétion de ses prises de position contre la guerre, son état major a craint plusieurs années durant pour sa vie et l'a mis à l'abri à plusieurs reprises sur les navires de la flotte* avant la déclaration de guerre.

(*) Les militaires du gouvernement nationaliste de l'époque appartenaient tous à l'armée de terre, la marine, dont les chefs étaient politiquement beaucoup plus modérés, n'y avait aucun membre, et la rivalité entre les deux armes était extrêmement exacerbée, la volonté d'élimination physique d'un amiral aux opinions gênantes par les généraux n'avait rien d'improbable.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais dans une moindre mesure, car dans les démocraties, il y a des contres pouvoirs, d'une part, une obligation de ne pas trop mécontenter l'opinion publique, d'autre part, mais surtout, le multipartisme fait qu'en démocratie, *il y a "plusieurs petits nombres" qui se concurrencent *et se mettent des batons dans les roues, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans un régime de parti unique !



C'est en parti faux. Même en démocratie, il n'y a pas forcément multipartisme, il peut y avoir bipartisme, voire même un bipartisme très avancé, comme en Espagne, en Grêce ou en Hongrie, où seuls 2 partis remportent à eux seuls plus de 80 % des suffrages. Le choix est quand même limité, là... 



gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, dans un parti unique, ce sont les différents "courants" qui se mettent des bâtons dans les roues pour prendre le pouvoir





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le problème des pays à partis unique, c'est même pas ça: souvent ils sont tellement dans la merde qu'ils n'ont même plus de roue où mettre le bâton...



Ah mais, ça on a aussi en France avec le PS, hein...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> le PS, hein...



Rien que le nom m'amuse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

*Le décès d'une chatte lance une rumeur sur la mort de Margaret Tchatcher*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2009)

Il recoit sa facture internet : 46 000 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------

Plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros volés chez Chaumet


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

Voulez-vous être un hamster ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2009)

Amouuuuuuur!  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Novembre 2009)

Conduire avec un iPhone, c'est possible !


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2009)

Tout va bien... :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2009)

Le convoyeur qui avait volé 11 millions d'euros à Lyon se rend à la police


----------



## Eldranh (16 Novembre 2009)

Je suis là pour vous annoncer quelque chose d'exclusif  : à la Réunion aussi, on a eu un cas d'iPhone qui explose  ! C'était un 3G noir, sans doute 8Go.

J'ai peur, j'veux m'en acheter un aux environs de Noël (un 3Gs, parce que mon 3G fait pitié) et j'hésite... j'achèterai peut-être le deuxième qui explosera à la Réunion...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2009)

Bah prend toi un Nokia alors.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2009)

Maintenant on a plus le droit de rigoler dans ces moments là ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2009)

Eldranh a dit:


> j'achèterai peut-être le deuxième qui explosera à la Réunion...



Pourquoi ? Le premier n'a pas assez explosé ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Maintenant on a plus le droit de rigoler dans ces moments là ?


Si, mais par MP .

PPF : Info ou intox ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2009)

- Une bonne caricature, c'est une caricature.

- Une caricature outrancière, c'est une caricature de Sarko ou de ses proches.

C'est quand même pas compliqué, m..... !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> - Une bonne caricature, c'est une caricature.
> 
> - Une caricature outrancière, c'est une caricature de Sarko ou de ses proches.
> 
> C'est quand même pas compliqué, m..... !



La meilleure caricature de Sarko, c'est Sarko lui-même. Va-t-il partir en guerre contre lui-même ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> PPF : Info ou intox ?




Justement, j'ai regardé la semaine des guignols ce week end et je trouve qu'ils ont retrouvé le p'tit truc qui leur avait manqué ces dernières années :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2009)

Reçu par mail de la part d'un ami&#8230;



> Info intéressante, vérifiable sur n&#8217; importe quel site juridique&#8230;..
> 
> Attention ceci ne concerne que ceux qui ont obtenu leur permis avant le 1er juillet 1992&#8230;.
> 
> ...



Je rentre dans les clous et zou, à moi les dépassement de vitesses, les grillages de feu, les non respects de stop, plus rien à faire des lignes blanches continues etc&#8230;   

Nan j'déconne&#8230; Je suis un conducteur très respectueux, j'ai perdu un point y'a quelques années flashé à 97 kmh retenu 94 kmh au lieu de 90&#8230; Point récupéré depuis&#8230; J'ai donc mes 12&#8230; Par contre si j'avais eu l'info avant j'aurais suivi cette procédure&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2009)

Faux:
à lire


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faux:
> à lire


Merci  je lui transmet le lien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

*La police a tabassé des détenus à Forest*  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

*Tim Berners-Lee launches "WWW Foundation" at IGF 2009*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

Patrick Sébastien se tourne vers la politique


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Patrick Sébastien se tourne vers la politique


Ca ne peut pas être pire que d'autres...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

Invasion de chats à Cognac: "Des chatons étaient jetés par la fenêtre"


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Patrick Sébastien se tourne vers la politique


Ta gueule&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ta gueule


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Invasion de chats à Cognac: "Des chatons étaient jetés par la fenêtre"



Bonne initiative de la part de la Mairie de Cognac (par ailleurs un peu tardive visiblement), dans mon coincoin la capture et la stérilisation des greffiers a été plutôt efficace. Ceci étant dit, les méthodes employés par les habitants pour s'en débarrasser sont... nan mais qu'elle bande de conn....


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ta gueule&#8230;


... si le Bar MacG avait un orchestre... 

 serait pas mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Invasion de chats à Cognac: "Des chatons étaient jetés par la fenêtre"



Stérilisation des chats... Cette propension à anéantir tout ce qui dérange ne concerne visiblement pas les abrutis. Les amis des animaux sont parfois pathétiques.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Novembre 2009)

Info on ne peut plus importante ! 
Cousteau's not dead :rateau:

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...ques-cousteau_1268575_3244.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Patrick Sébastien se tourne vers la politique



Ca ou le duo Royal Peillon, je me demande lequel est le plus à côté de ses pompes en fait...


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2009)

L'a vraiment pas inventé l'eau chaude, elle...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

*Energie : des normes européennes pour la construction*


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2009)

Taxe d'indemnité d'accident du travail.

Taxe sur le RSA pour financer le RSA.

 Taxe professionnelle supprimée pour ne pas redéployer les charges des entreprises vers les ménages ?

What else ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Taxe professionnelle supprimée pour redéployer les charges des entreprises vers les ménages.
> ?



Pour celui-là, je pense que tu as mal lu


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour celui-là, je pense que tu as mal lu



Je corrige. Cela dit, lorsque j'ai lu les deux articles précités, ça ne m'a pas paru si incohérent


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour celui-là, je pense que tu as mal lu



Non: elle a traduit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non: elle a traduit.



Vi, parce que vont faire les communes dont les ressources vont être amputées : augmenter taxe foncière et taxe d'habitation. "On ne l'a pas fait pour ça" qu'il dit, mais c'est quand même ce qui va se passer (ou même ce qui se passe, car nombre de communes, dont la mienne anticipent la baisse des rentrées de la taxe pro en augmentant préventivement taxe d'habitation et foncière) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, parce que vont faire les communes dont les ressources vont être amputées : augmenter taxe foncière et taxe d'habitation. "On ne l'a pas fait pour ça" qu'il dit, mais c'est quand même ce qui va se passer (ou même ce qui se passe, car nombre de communes, dont la mienne anticipent la baisse des rentrées de la taxe pro en augmentant préventivement taxe d'habitation et foncière) !



Quand la perte liée à la suppression de la TP ne sera plus compensée (et la compensation n'est assurée que pour 2010, voire 2011) , elles n'auront d'autre choix que d'augmenter les impôts locaux.

Mais, si ceux qui sont au pouvoir aujourd'hui y sont encore quand ça arrivera, ils pourront dire que l'augmentation des impôts locaux dans les villes dirigées par des élus de gauche est due à la gestion désastreuse de ces élus (il n'y a pas de petit profit).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Bug sur Pole-emploi.fr : des infos personnelles accessibles

Je me demandais pourquoi hier toute la journée il était impossible d'accéder à son espace personnel. Maintenant je sais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

Apple fait de la pub pour Windows 7 sur son site ! :affraid:


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2009)

Je sais. Ce n'est que du foot. Mais les algériens sont en train de se qualifier et j'aime bien ce moment.

(surtout les petits mômes et leurs mamans qui font la fête en bas de chez moi)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

Et en même temps y'a Johnny sur Canal..

(Désolée pour ce moment de France profonde )


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2009)

Après Jean Jaurès et Guy Môquet par le boss, tentative foireuse de récupération de Victor Hugo par le sous-fifre :

Quand Eric Besson réécrit Victor Hugo​

L'article est long mais mérite d'être lu en entier


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Novembre 2009)

Aller, un p'tit article sur Mr Raoult et sa clique :
Le cirque Merdano


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> surtout les petits mômes et leurs mamans qui font la fête en bas de chez moi)



Tu as de la chance, moi, je n'ai vu que des casseurs, des voitures en feu et entendues des Klaxon jusqu'à pas d'heure.

Je hais le business du foot


----------



## Fìx (19 Novembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Tu as de la chance, moi, je n'ai vu que des casseurs, des voitures en feu et entendues des Klaxon jusqu'à pas d'heure.



Moi ça n'a pas été jusque là...... ceux de mon secteurs sont justes assez muskés pour casser des rétros en série.... :sleep:

J'ai rentré la mienne au garage, j'regrette pas........


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2009)

Prévoyez des pulls en laine


----------



## Cybry (19 Novembre 2009)

Une nouvelle avancée sociale se prépare...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2009)

On vit une époque formidable... :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable... :sleep:



Y'a qu'à lui mettre un moulin à vent dans la bouche, comme pour Jacques Tati...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

Y'avait longtemps...


----------



## Grug (20 Novembre 2009)

Alertez  les Bébés !


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable... :sleep:



Purée... y'en a marre de cette société aseptisée, du politiquement correct, de la protection de nos petites têtes blondes (tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je rappelle à mon pote M'ahmed de penser à aller se faire teindre en blond! l'identité nationale mérite quelques efforts que diantre!)

Pour en revenir à la news, je suis persuadé que si quelqu'un aujourd'hui voulait retracer la vie de Louis XVI, on lui demanderait de supprimer l'épisode malheureux de la guillotine pour envoyer Louis XVI couler un douce retraite en Suisse, (la raison évoquée étant plus que probablement que la peine de mort est illégale en France et qu'on ne saurait montrer de telles images!) :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> (tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je rappelle à mon pote M'ahmed de penser à aller se faire teindre en blond! l'identité nationale mérite quelques efforts que diantre!)



Tiens, ce que tu dis là, ça me fait penser à cette chanson (de France Gall, je crois), où il est dit (chanté, plutôt) à propos d'un chinois : "_tu t'es fait débrider les yeux, mais comment faire pour qu'ils soient bleus ?_"


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2009)

Ils auraient tort de se priver, tiens


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ils auraient tort de se priver, tiens





> Il y a plusieurs mois, les cadres de léquipe de France (Henry, Gallas, Ribéry, Toulalan et Anelka), représentant leurs coéquipiers,avaient négocié le montant des primes *avec Noël Le Graet*, le vice-président de la FF, en charge des finances.



C'est lui, le père Noël ? 

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2009)

Tout çà pour jouer au volley dans la surface de réparation


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tout çà pour jouer au volley dans la surface de réparation




tu voulais sans doute écrire "... jouer au voleur..." !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2009)

Ben non : le volley c'est bien avec les mains non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tout çà pour jouer au volley dans la surface de réparation





r e m y a dit:


> tu voulais sans doute écrire "... jouer au voleur..." !



De toute façon,ça reste un jeu de con ! 

Ah, le bon temps, quand Finn Atlas interdisait toute discussion sur le foot au bar


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2009)

Et il avait raison : le foot, c'est mal


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

Le couple Sarkozy dans les Simpson 



> En voyage à Paris, Homer et son ami Carl rencontrent "the First Lady of France" Carla Bruni-Sarkozy - une nymphomane à l'accent français exagéré. Nicolas Sarkozy, lui, apparaît à l'Elysée au côté de son épouse...


----------



## krystof (20 Novembre 2009)

Pour rester dans le style :

Carla

Et en plus :
Il court, il court le... ah non, terminé !


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2009)

La crise étant derrière nous, y'a pas de raisons pour ne pas reprendre les mauvaises habitudes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Et en plus :
> Il court, il court le... ah non, terminé !



Terminé mais il a beaucoup couru quand même.



Romuald a dit:


> La crise étant derrière nous, y'a pas de raisons pour ne pas reprendre les mauvaises habitudes



En voiture Simone, c'est reparti pour un tour (jusqu'à la prochaine catastrophe).


----------



## fedo (20 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La crise étant derrière nous, y'a pas de raisons pour ne pas reprendre les mauvaises habitudes



ce n'est pas ce que pense le marché actuellement...

le $ remonte face à l'euro, c'est un signe.

et les défauts de paiement explose (ainsi que les faillites d'entreprises).

bye bye la reprise en V.

W, U, L ou J inversé, faîtes votre choix


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> en voiture Simone, c'est reparti pour un tour (jusqu'à la prochaine catastrophe).



Ben, ils ont pas de raison de se gêner, maintenant qu'ils savent qu'en cas de problème, c'est le contribuable qui raquera


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2009)

Ah non, dans tous les cas, c'est nous qu'on l'a dans le fion. Reste à savoir quelle profondeur&#8230; Au niveau des amygdales ou de l'estomac ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, ils ont pas de raison de se gêner, maintenant qu'ils savent qu'en cas de problème, c'est le contribuable qui raquera



Tout à fait.



Bassman a dit:


> Ah non, dans tous les cas, c'est nous qu'on l'a dans le fion. Reste à savoir quelle profondeur&#8230; Au niveau des amygdales ou de l'estomac ?



De plus en plus profond et il n'a pas de limites.


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah non, dans tous les cas, c'est nous qu'on l'a dans le fion. Reste à savoir quelle profondeur Au niveau des amygdales ou de l'estomac ?


Plus loin...
Jusqu'au fond du slip...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Plus loin...
> Jusqu'au fond du slip...



Relis mieux *où* il a dit qu'on l'avait, tu verra que "jusqu'au fond du slip", c'est pas "plus loin", mais "beaucoup moins loin" !


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis mieux *où* il a dit qu'on l'avait, tu verra que "jusqu'au fond du slip", c'est pas "plus loin", mais "beaucoup moins loin" !



euh... ça dépend!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

Pour achever de vous remonter le moral : La Chine est menacée par le dollar... et par une bulle de croissance


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis mieux *où* il a dit qu'on l'avait, tu verra que "jusqu'au fond du slip", c'est pas "plus loin", mais "beaucoup moins loin" !


J'ai lu à l'envers... :rose: 
Mais on peut compter sur toi pour reprendre, systématiquement, les erreurs et lacunes...
Ce P 77, quel puits de science, quel posteur exemplaire !... :sleep: 
Gloire à toi Ô motocycliste antédiluvien (mais néanmoins vertébré) !... 


Money, money...


----------



## fedo (20 Novembre 2009)

notre pays a décidément un problème avec le football...


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gloire à toi Ô motocycliste antidéluvien (mais néanmoins vertébré) !...



Les motards n'aiment pas la pluie, c'est vrai, mais dans ton esprit P77 ne serait-il pas plutôt antédiluvien ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2009)

Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> notre pays a décidément un problème avec le football...



C'est davantage au niveau neuronal qu'il y a un problème, si tu veux mon avis


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est davantage au niveau neuronal qu'il y a un problème, si tu veux mon avis


yess... et d'injestion et de déjection ensuite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Novembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> notre pays a décidément un problème avec le football...



Qu'on stérilise tous les fouteux bordel !


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2009)

La froideur (à venir ?)  de l'hiver et la grippe (A) peuvent peut-être résoudre le "problème" ?!...
En tout cas, eux, continuent à résoudre leurs "problèmes"... 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Génial !...


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2009)

Bercy serait malhonnête ?!...
Naaaan ?!...


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2009)

On nous aurait menti ?



Naaaan ?!... ©


Et dans la série 'récupération', le boss tente d'en remettre une couche, mais ça va peut-être foirer.


----------



## Dead head (22 Novembre 2009)

*Fumer nuit à votre Mac !*


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2009)

C'est l'bordel !... 

"Ça" recommence...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

*Patient trapped in a 23-year 'coma' was conscious all along*

:affraid:
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Patient trapped in a 23-year 'coma' was conscious all along*
> 
> :affraid:
> ​



Outch !  Il a du trouver le temps long


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2009)

Gaulée!

Alors ne vous avisez pas à venir faire les cons sur le bar, hein!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2009)

M'en fous, chuis pas sur Fessebouque


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Patient trapped in a 23-year 'coma' was conscious all along*
> 
> :affraid:
> ​



Un cas classique de Locked-in Syndrome...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un cas classique de Locked-in Syndrome...



'tain, t'es fort Docteur House


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2009)

remarquez, il y a une quantité de pourceaux ici pour lesquels c'est l'inverse : ça fait bien longtemps que leur cerveau de ne fonctionne plus mais ils maintiennent un semblant d'activité virtuelle sur ce forum  C'est le Banned-in syndrome


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2009)

Rétropédallage?
A quand la même chose avec le "paquet fiscal"?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rétropédallage?
> A quand la même chose avec le "paquet fiscal"?



Ca m'étonnerait que "Cheval fougueux" laisse passer ça.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rétropédallage?
> A quand la même chose avec le "paquet fiscal"?



Peu de chance que ça passe.

Mais admettons... Les gentils restaurateurs kionjouélejeu prétexteront cette marche arrière pour augmenter leurs tarifs qui n'avaient déjà pas baissé !

Finalement, c'est gagnant-gagnant pour les restaurateurs ce jeu de yoyo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Finalement, c'est gagnant-gagnant pour les restaurateurs ce jeu de yoyo !



Mais aussi pour les supermarchés, vu qu'il y en a tout de même qui regardent l'addition !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca m'étonnerait que "Cheval fougueux" laisse passer ça.





krystof a dit:


> Peu de chance que ça passe.



Je ne serais pas si affirmatifs que vous là dessus, bien pratique, cet amendement, j'entend d'ici son discours : "_Je sais, chers concitoyens que c'était une de mes promesses de campagne, j'ai fait ce qu'il fallait pour le mettre en place, mais votre représentation parlementaire a décidé de revenir dessus, et vous savez qu'en cette matière, le pouvoir législatif l'emporte sur l'exécutif, je dois m'incliner_"

Bien entendu, ce discours ne "serait pas valable" pour HADOPI, par exemple, mais là, il n'y pourrait rien que ça ne m'étonnerait pas plus que ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

Aussi un argument pratique pour montrer que quand ça ne marche pas, il sait revenir sur ses erreurs. Ou alors sur les abus de certains qui pénalisent les autres...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aussi un argument pratique pour montrer que quand ça ne marche pas, il sait revenir sur ses erreurs. Ou alors sur les abus de certains qui pénalisent les autres...



Ce n'est pas son genre de revenir sur ses erreurs, surtout concernant ses choix politiques, même quand il est démontré que ça ne marche pas. Le fameux bouclier fiscal à 50% en est la brillante démonstration. Il n'y a qu'à voir jusqu'à quel point il s'arc-boute là-dessus, refusant même que la CSG et la CRDS en soit sorti, comme l'avait proposé un député de sa majorité, et qui ne devait pas représenter une énorme remise en cause du dit bouclier fiscal.

Pourtant, dans le cas présent, il pourrait arguer que ce n'était pas son idée (ce qui est vrai).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

Pour explorer Mars, la Nasa a besoin de toi


----------



## rizoto (23 Novembre 2009)

non et puis il y a eu l'épisode des tracts


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

Hop, poubelle !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2009)

*Jacques Chirac filmé en pleine «hortefeuillade»*


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Jacques Chirac filmé en pleine «hortefeuillade»*



Là, je trouve ça très très injuste, comme titre, si je me souviens bien de l'époque "des pommes", il serait plus juste de dire qu'Hortefeux a commis une chiraquade ! Si si, souvenez vous, quand jacquouille la fripouille venait nous parler des" voisins dérangés par les odeurs"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si si, souvenez vous, quand jacquouille la fripouille venait nous parler des" voisins dérangés par les odeurs"



Si un jour quelque chose avait pu me pousser à faire de la politique, ça aurait bien été la mémoire merdique des Français et leur manque de rancune à moyen terme... Une pure aubaine pour toutes ces raclures qui nous bourrent le mou depuis des décennies...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Jacques Chirac filmé en pleine «hortefeuillade»*



Zut... la vidéo n'est déjà plus disponible (retrait demandé par Canal...)


Mais mais mais... le site de Canal, lui, a toujours la vidéo...  (à partir de 19:45)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je trouve ça très très injuste, comme titre, si je me souviens bien de l'époque "des pommes", il serait plus juste de dire qu'Hortefeux a commis une chiraquade ! Si si, souvenez vous, quand jacquouille la fripouille venait nous parler des" voisins dérangés par les odeurs"



Dans le genre, Vals avec son "ça manque de Blancos" était pas mal aussi...


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2009)

À chacun ses p'tits "soucis"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À chacun ses p'tits "soucis"...



Ti voulais dire "à chacun ces p'tits sous ci", je suppose 

Bon, moi, je veux bien racheter la FNAC, mais je n'irais pas au delà de 10  ! (et on la rebaptisera "La Flaque", en l'honneur d'un célèbre auteur de BD


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Taser contre fillette de 10 ans


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Taser contre fillette de 10 ans



Une mère qui appelle les flics parce que sa fille refuse de prendre sa douche... 
Un bonne baffe ouais...
Pour la fille et la mère qui est vraiment trop conne


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2009)

C'est vrai qu'un môme de 10 ans, c'est difficile à maîtriser pour quelqu'un de formé à ça&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (24 Novembre 2009)

...... 

Déjà rien qu'appeler les flics pour qu'ils l'aident à convaincre sa fille de prendre une douche! Nan mais sont pas sérieux?!! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une mère qui appelle les flics parce que sa fille refuse de prendre sa douche...
> Un bonne baffe ouais...
> Pour la fille et la mère qui est vraiment trop conne



C'est sûr que la mère en tient une sacrée couche de connerie.


----------



## Fìx (24 Novembre 2009)

Pis j'comprend vraiment pas le flic non plus..... Tazer & eau ça doit pas faire super bon ménage non?

Pourquoi ne pas avoir réglé le problème à grand coup de tonfa ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pis j'comprend vraiment pas le flic non plus..... Tazer & eau ça doit pas faire super bon ménage non?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir réglé le problème à grand coup de tonfa ?


Faudrait demander à Claude François ce qu'il en pense.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2009)

> Le policier a alors essayé de lui mettre des menottes, et voyant qu'elle "résistait à l'arrestation" a tiré sur elle avec son pistolet électrique. Elle a cessé de résister, il l'a menottée et enfermée dans sa voiture de patrouille.



Encore heureux qu'il ne lui ait pas mis un coup de 45 dans la djeule pour avoir résisté à l'autorité publique. P'tain, mais on va où, la ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, mais on va où, la ?



A fond dans la démission parentale.


----------



## Fìx (24 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A fond dans la démission parentale.



Ouais enfin.... faut relativiser quand même..... on est aux USA là... 

J'ose espérer qu'on en viendra pas là un jour en France!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ouais enfin.... faut relativiser quand même..... on est aux USA là...
> 
> J'ose espérer qu'on en viendra pas là un jour en France!



Ca vient vite, rassure-toi!


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2009)

Vous r'prendrez bien un p'tit tour de manège supplémentaire ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca vient vite, rassure-toi!



On y est presque : "Après avoir demandé au proviseur du lycée un changement de professeur, sans succès, des élèves ont écrit à Claudine Lespagnol une lettre d'insultes, signée de «la TSTG2» (terminale sciences et technologies de la gestion 2), dans laquelle ils lui demandaient de changer de comportement."


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On y est presque : "Après avoir demandé au proviseur du lycée un changement de professeur, sans succès, des élèves ont écrit à Claudine Lespagnol une lettre d'insultes, signée de «la TSTG2» (terminale sciences et technologies de la gestion 2), dans laquelle ils lui demandaient de changer de comportement."




Ah oui, j'ai lu ça.
La méchante prof leur interdisait d'utiliser leur portable en cours pour envoyer des sms.
Oulalalalala, les pauvres enfants martyrisés par ce méchant professeur.


Bande de petits cons
:sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2009)

Une bonne fessée oué


----------



## rizoto (24 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah oui, j'ai lu ça.
> La méchante prof leur interdisait d'utiliser leur portable en cours pour envoyer des sms.
> Oulalalalala, les pauvres enfants martyrisés par ce méchant professeur.
> 
> ...



ca va leur faire tout drôle, la "vraie vie" a eux.


----------



## duracel (24 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ue bonne fessée oué


 
Accompagné d'un coup de taser.


----------



## Grug (24 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On y est presque : "Après avoir demandé au proviseur du lycée un changement de professeur, sans succès, des élèves ont écrit à Claudine Lespagnol une lettre d'insultes, signée de «la TSTG2» (terminale sciences et technologies de la gestion 2), dans laquelle ils lui demandaient de changer de comportement."


C'est pas la nuque à Nounours sur la photo ? 

sinon Mercedes ben


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> ca va leur faire tout drôle, la "vraie vie" a eux.



Méfiez-vous avant de généraliser car cette lettre soit disant collective et présentée comme l'expression d'une classe entière semble de plus en plus être un acte isolé.  

Je n'excuse rien...je tempère juste cette propension à toujours simplifier et à, une fois de plus, caricaturer une génération de branleurs assistés mous du bulbe*



* on sait qu'ils le sont, donc pas besoin d'en rajouter


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> ca va leur faire tout drôle, la "vraie vie" a eux.



Forcément la "vrai vie" tu la connais.... forcément


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Une bonne fessée oué



Arf, j'oubliais que ce ne sera p'têt plus possible : une-proposition-de-loi-pour-interdire-la-fessee_1267464_3224.html


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2009)

Le coup de pied au cul rentre il dans le cadre de cette loi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2009)

> "Plus on lève la main sur un enfant, plus il devient agressif", a-t-elle expliqué. "On ne peut plus laisser entendre que ce n'est pas grave ou, même pire, que ça a une vertu éducative alors que c'est exactement le contraire"



Marrant ça. Pour moi ça a plutôt eu un effet dissuasif. Du coup, pas besoin d'y revenir. Une par an suffisait 

Avec des cons pareils, Dolto doit se retourner dans sa tombe...


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2009)

Etat policier


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2009)

Ben ouais le nombre de mises en examen pour outrage à agent à explosé en France. Ca permet de faire du chiffre: c'est puis facile de résoudre une affaire où c'est la parole du flic contre celle du citoyen qu'un cambriolage ou un trafic de stup.
Pour les vols de scooter l'utilisation de l'ADN reste marginale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> sinon Mercedes ben



Ils disent que c'est juste le nom du concept car ! Une larve de voiture, en somme !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Arf, j'oubliais que ce ne sera p'têt plus possible : une-proposition-de-loi-pour-interdire-la-fessee_1267464_3224.html



Et pendant ce temps de plus en plus d'enfants battent leurs parents.


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ouais le nombre de mises en examen pour outrage à agent à explosé en France. Ca permet de faire du chiffre: c'est puis facile de résoudre une affaire où c'est la parole du flic contre celle du citoyen qu'un cambriolage ou un trafic de stup.
> Pour les vols de scooter l'utilisation de l'ADN reste marginale.



Ca me rappelle un flic un soir en rentrant du boulot.

Voiture de flic qui s'arrête en plein milieu de la place Concorde, juste devant moi (sans giro ni 2 tons) et m'ouvre la portière de la voiture devant le bec pour aller reprocher je ne sais quoi à un automobiliste.

J'évite la portière de justesse, et en regagnant la bagnole, le flic me regarde et me balance "oui bah désolé".

J'ai répondu instinctivement : "non pas désolé, faut regarder avant merde !"

Sa seule réponse a été de me menacer de me coller un outrage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ouais le nombre de mises en examen pour outrage à agent à explosé en France. Ca permet de faire du chiffre: c'est puis facile de résoudre une affaire où c'est la parole du flic contre celle du citoyen qu'un cambriolage ou un trafic de stup.
> Pour les vols de scooter l'utilisation de l'ADN reste marginale.



Et la politique du chiffre mène aux excès comme celui relaté dans l'article dont Yvos a mis le lien ("Etat policier").


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un flic un soir en rentrant du boulot.
> 
> Voiture de flic qui s'arrête en plein milieu de la place Concorde, juste devant moi (sans giro ni 2 tons) et m'ouvre la portière de la voiture devant le bec pour aller reprocher je ne sais quoi à un automobiliste.
> 
> ...



Ah, il y a quelques temps, j'ai eu droit à un contrôle en règle qui a duré 20 minutes sur l'Etoile parce que j'ai tutoyé un flic.
Circulation bloquée, j'avance pour me dégager, le flic surgit de nulle part et me hurle "quand je dis ne ne pas avancer, t'avance pas, alors maintenant tu recules".
Je réponds sans réfléchir "ah on se tutoie? Ben je ne t'avais pas vu ni entendu"

S'en sont suivies de longues minutes de contrôles parce que j'ai "osé" le tutoyer.
Le fait que lui l'ait fait, tout le monde s'en fout.
Comme un con j'ai laissé courir, j'aurais pas dû.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> e flic surgit de nulle part et me hurle "quand je dis ne ne pas avancer, t'avance pas, alors maintenant tu recules".
> Je réponds sans réfléchir "ah on se tutoie? Ben je ne t'avais pas vu ni entendu"


T'aurais du lui chanter "si tu avance quand je recule, comment veux tu, comment veux tu..." Ca l'aurait surement fait rire


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'aurais du lui chanter "si tu avance quand je recule, comment veux tu, comment veux tu..." Ca l'aurait surement fait rire



Le rire est le propre de l'homme, donc, par définition, il est inaccessible au flic !


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le rire est le propre de l'homme, donc, par définition, il est inaccessible au flic !


Cf Longtarin...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'aurais du lui chanter "si tu avance quand je recule, comment veux tu, comment veux tu..." Ca l'aurait surement fait rire



Je n'y ai pensé qu'après, mais c'était trop tard...


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un pote qui a quand même réussi à placer à des gendarmes "tain c'est le calot qui vous comprime le cervelet ou quoi ?!" sans prendre de prune


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui a quand même réussi à placer à des gendarmes "tain c'est le calot qui vous comprime le cervelet ou quoi ?!" sans prendre de prune



Les gendarmes, c'est pas pareil !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

grenouille de Noël


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> grenouille de Noël



Elle a du penser avaler une grosse luciole 

Cela dit, je ne suis pas certain que la grenouille se soit sortie de cette situation sans dommage :mouais:


----------



## krystof (25 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui a quand même réussi à placer à des gendarmes "tain c'est le calot qui vous comprime le cervelet ou quoi ?!" sans prendre de prune



Normal, faut un minimum de vocabulaire pour comprendre. Là, il y a au moins 3 mots qui ne sont pas dans le guide du parfait gendarme !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les gendarmes, c'est pas pareil !



Forcément, c'est l'armée.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2009)

*Découvrez le voleur qui avale la preuve de son forfait*


----------



## krystof (25 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Découvrez le voleur qui avale la preuve de son forfait*



Ça devait être du 80 gr. Il aurait moins fait le malin avec un bristol 350 gr !!


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2009)

Hmmm...
Il a déjà "joué" dans de "bons" films ?!... 

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

*Flics judokas en talons aiguilles pour piéger les voleurs*


----------



## jugnin (25 Novembre 2009)

A Gaza, on fait des zèbres avec des ânes et de la teinture.

C'est le côté drôle de l'article...


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2009)

Ah mais ça n'est pas leur première expérience de ce genre.


Pour l'enclot des tigres, ils ont mis des lapins :





Bon le seul truc chiant, c'est qu'ils veulent pas de la viande crue qu'ils leur servent aux repas&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Il a déjà "joué" dans de "bons" films ?!...
> 
> :sleep:



L'aurait fallu mettre des acteurs ach'ment bons avec lui, pour sauver les films où il a joué 



			
				J.P. Smet a dit:
			
		

> je ne vais jamais voir de psy.



Ça explique sans doute bien des choses


----------



## jugnin (25 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah mais ça n'est pas leur première expérience de ce genre.
> 
> 
> Pour l'enclot des tigres, ils ont mis des lapins :
> ...



Tu aurais été surpris de voir la teneur de certains repas de feu mon lapin Eustache (2002-2006).


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu aurais été surpris de voir la teneur de certains repas de feu mon lapin Eustache (2002-2006).



Appeler un lapin "Eustache"...
Pauvre bête...


----------



## fedo (25 Novembre 2009)

Après la prime de qualification de + de 800000  de Raymond Domenech, voici les tarifs de blablatages de Fabien Barthez: 7000  de l'heure de speech auprès des gardiens de l'Equipe de France (+1200  de taxi).



> A chaque rassemblement des internationaux à Clairefontaine, le champion du monde et d'Europe, également vainqueur de la Coupe des clubs champions en 1993 avec Marseille, rejoint l'encadrement de l'équipe de France pour une heure de conseils puis un déjeuner.



culte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Après la prime de qualification de + de 800000 &#8364; de Raymond Domenech, voici les tarifs de blablatages de Fabien Barthez: 7000 &#8364; de l'heure de speech auprès des gardiens de l'Equipe de France (+1200 &#8364; de taxi).
> 
> 
> 
> culte



Le plus beau, c'est la note de 1 200&#8364; de taxi adressée à la FFF. A 7 000&#8364; de l'heure, il ne peut pas la payer ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2009)

Il vient de corse en taxi ou quoi ?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2009)

Ouais enfin bon, il va pas non plus venir en BX à clairefontaine, hein !


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ouais enfin bon, il va pas non plus venir en BX à clairefontaine, hein !



Pourtant il a bien le survet' qui va bien ...


----------



## fedo (25 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ouais enfin bon, il va pas non plus venir en BX à clairefontaine, hein !



c'est peut-être une BX tuning 







sinon je vous rappelle qu'il n' y a pas de dopage en Espagne.


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2009)

Pas mal, ça...
Pour Bassou...


----------



## fredintosh (25 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> grenouille de Noël



C'est ce qui s'appelle "faire passer une vessie pour une lanterne" ?


----------



## Dead head (26 Novembre 2009)

*Vive le "jailbreak" !*


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> *Vive le "jailbreak" !*



Vive les modifictions de MDP par défaut ! (faut être une buse pour laisser le MDP alpine sur un iPhone jailbreaké, un peu comme 0000 comme code PIN)


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2009)

Confiteor...


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Misérable salaire du PDG d'EDF


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2009)

Sans compter qu'en restant à la tête de Veolia tout en prenant la présidence d'EDF, j'imagine qu'il conserve tout ou partie des 1,8 millions que lui versait Veolia jusqu'à présent, non?


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2009)

Lui aussi du coup, il va avoir des difficultés à finir les mois&#8230; 

Ils ont conscience de se foutre de la gueule du monde ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2009)

Châteaux de sable ?!... :bebe:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ils ont conscience de se foutre de la gueule du monde ?



Oui. Mais c'est bien connu : plus c'est gros, plus ça passe.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2009)

avec un peu plus de lubrifiant aussi :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Mais c'est bien connu : plus c'est gros, plus ça passe.



Ca me rappelles une nana que je connaissais...


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Et pendant ce temps la...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Ça commence bien ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

La paille et la poutre


----------



## Cybry (26 Novembre 2009)

A consommer sans modération.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La paille et la poutre



Faut savoir différencier les journalistes des journaleux de nos jours...
Comment ? Très simple, les premiers se comptent par milliers dans le monde alors que les seconds sont une minorité.

Grippe A


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Novembre 2009)

Thierry Henry : Gillette lui coupe la main. :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Thierry Henry : Gillette lui coupe la main. :rateau:



HAHAHAHA!!!   

Dommage, elle était bien plus crédible avant! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Pour les fans de basket : The Answer.


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Thierry Henry : Gillette lui coupe la main. :rateau:



Je serais curieux de savoir dans quel but celui qui a écrit ce billet estime bon de préciser ceci : 
"Il présente beaucoup dintérêts pour lIslam et la religion musulmane. "


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est bien connu, chez les musulmans on coupe les mains des voleurs.
Ceci explique cela...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien connu, chez le musulmans on coupe les mains des voleurs.
> Ceci explique cela...



Vu le nombre croissant d'eunuques qui postent au bar, y'a dû y avoir pas mal de musulmans enculeurs de mouches par ici, ces derniers temps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien connu, chez les musulmans on coupe les mains des voleurs.
> Ceci explique cela...



Encore que les musulmans utilisent assez rarement Photoshop pour ce faire


----------



## Cybry (26 Novembre 2009)

Y'en a qui ont la rancune tenace...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2009)

*Une météorite frôle l'Afrique du Sud*


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Une météorite frôle l'Afrique du Sud*



L'image est impressionnante


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2009)

C'est beau :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Novembre 2009)

Lefebvre expulsé de Twitter 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------

P'tit coup de blanc...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

Sociopolitique des Héros de Séries


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2009)

Terra un peu moins amata


Ou 'quand l'approche des éléctions fait porter à (l'extrème) droite'


----------



## jpmiss (28 Novembre 2009)

Je m'en fout ça fait 30 ans que j'ai passé les 13 ans 





Quel cunnard cet Estosi...


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2009)

Y'avait pas une promesse de campagne, comme quoi le gouvernement serait "resserré" pour donner l'exemple sur les économies de fonds publics ?!...
(suis-je bête, c'était une promesse de campagne !...  )
C'est la même ritournelle à chaque fois, droite ou gauche... :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Novembre 2009)

*Mutation du virus H1N1, vous allez tous crever&#8230; à moins que&#8230;*


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Mutation du virus H1N1, vous allez tous crever à moins que*



Faut bien mourir un jour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Faut bien mourir un jour.



Tout à fait. Et si on meurt maitenant, on échappera à l'Apocalypse en 2012.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout à fait. Et si on meurt maitenant, on échappera à l'Apocalypse en 2012.



C'est pas faux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Mutation du virus H1N1, vous allez tous crever à moins que*



Antivirus : et si on envoyait Amok à Roselyne, histoire qu'elle arrête de crier au loup


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Antivirus : et si on envoyait Amok à Roselyne, histoire qu'elle arrête de crier au loup



Et si en route je me trompe de bureau pour entrer dans celui de Rama Yade, c'est grave, docteur ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et si en route je me trompe de bureau pour entrer dans celui de Rama Yade, c'est grave, docteur ? :love:



Du tout, l'important c'est d'atteindre l'objectif


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2009)

Une nouvelle attaque du pouvoir contre un humoriste...

Ca commence à sentir un peu le brun par chez nous..


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une nouvelle attaque du pouvoir contre un humoriste...
> 
> Ca commence à sentir un peu le brun par chez nous..



vu les costumes de certains c'est déjà le cas :afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2009)

La Suisse vote contre la construction de nouveaux minarets


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La Suisse vote contre la construction de nouveaux minarets



L'avis d'un journaliste de chez nous : Dupont-Lajoie est donc Suisse&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------

*Des myriades de méduses géantes envahissent les côtes japonaises*


:afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Des myriades de méduses géantes envahissent les côtes japonaises*
> 
> 
> :afraid:



Le gouvernement nippon n'a qu'à organiser un référendum, les japonais voterons sûrement contre (et les imbéciles s'indigneront du non respect du droit des méduses géantes).


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2009)

Les politiques débordent vraiment d'imagination en cette période pre-éléctorale :

Xavier Bertrand (promet) de ne pas augmenter les impôts, pendant six ans, dans les régions qui seront éventuellement remportées par l'UMP 

Perso j'attends les promesses des autres pour me décider 
Il pourrait également affirmer 'Promis-juré, on ne vous prend pas pour des cons' 

Tiens, il a dit ça, aussi :
Commentant le référendum en Suisse, Xavier Bertrand déclare qu'il n'est "pas certain" qu'on ait "forcément besoin de minarets" pour pratiquer l'islam en France.
Bon, faut quand même lire l'article, ne serait-ce que pour le commentaire de Kouchner sur la présence de minarets dans un pays de montagne.

'tain, mais greffez lui un cerveau !


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Novembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je me garderai bien de jeter l'opprobre sur nos voisins suisses car d'une part, je ne connais pas les ressorts de la campagne et d'autre part, je ne doute pas qu'on puisse avoir ce même type de résultat chez nous. Et on a fait bien pire en terme de signaux négatifs. D'ailleurs, il semblerait que l'UMP ait déjà repris le train en marche, en ces temps de pré- campagne. C'est toujours bon à prendre et on pourra dire que c'est une question d'urbanisme.



D'ailleurs, Bertrand n'est pas certain qu'on ait besoin de minarets par chez nous.  Mais Bertrand de toute façon il est gentil, lui, c'est pas du tout électoraliste, chez lui  




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence à sentir un peu le brun par chez nous..



S'il y a besoin de s'en convaincre...


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2009)

Grillé, coco !


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Grillé, *coco* !



c'est approprié


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2009)

Bien, soyez gentils si vous voulez discuter des référendums absurdes (et en général de toutes les actualités à caractère politique, sociale sujet de debats)ouvrez un  sujet  au comptoir.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2009)

*Sous lemprise de drogue, il sarrache le scrotum*

Pour ceux qui l'ignorent, le scrotum c'est la peau des couilles


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

*AOL érige en système le journalisme sponsorisé*


----------



## Nephou (30 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Bien, soyez gentils si vous voulez discuter des référendums absurdes (et en général de toutes les actualités à caractère politique, sociale sujet de debats)ouvrez un  sujet  au comptoir.



_Dites, Grug n'est pas assez explicite ou bien ?...

j'ai fait le ménage ; la suite c'est par là : http://forums.macg.co/le-comptoir/s...1-2009-kerozene-armes-et-minarets-287559.html_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Sous l&#8217;emprise de drogue, il s&#8217;arrache le scrotum*
> 
> Pour ceux qui l'ignorent, le scrotum c'est la peau des couilles



La drogue, c'est mal ! 

Et ça peut faire mal, la preuve.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La drogue, c'est mal !
> 
> Et ça peut faire mal, la preuve.



Ben non justement, avec assez de drogue tu sens plus la douleur


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2009)

Marseille et les marchés publics : "Je vais lui faire une offre qu'il ne pourra pas refuser"


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Marseille et les marchés publics : "Je vais lui faire une offre qu'il ne pourra pas refuser"




Le sud, ni tout à fait le même, ni tout à fait un autre !

Non, non, ce n'est pas la même affaire


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2009)

Ce que je note surtout c'est que, au delà de l'image d'Épinal du sud en général et de le Côte d'Azur en particulier, ce sont des élus de droite qui sont impliqués.

Bon en même temps c'est vrai que sur la Côte d'Azur les élus de gauche il faut bien chercher pour en trouver


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon en même temps c'est vrai que sur la Côte d'Azur les élus de gauche il faut bien chercher pour en trouver



vous avez déjà des élus gauches...vous y êtes presque.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2009)

Si si il y en a des élus de gauche. Ils ont même des idées super.

Avec le nom du signataire, pas étonnant qu'ils se fassent des films


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2009)

Un ovni sinon rien


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2009)

Ben alors ?!... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

Ouille !!...


----------



## rizoto (30 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si si il y en a des élus de gauche. Ils ont même des idées super.
> 
> Avec le nom du signataire, pas étonnant qu'ils se fassent des films




Et pourtant, 32 heures par semaine, ce n'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Et pourtant, 32 heures par semaine, ce n'est pas forcément une mauvaise idée.



Tout le monde est d'accord sur le principe  à une nuance près : certains veulent bosser 32 heures payées 40 tandis que les autres veulent plutôt qu'ils bossent 40 heures payées 32, mais dans l'ensemble, ce sont les mêmes chiffres


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Novembre 2009)

Le procès d'Internet.

Mieux vaut lire ça que d'être aveugle, mais quand même... Sans Internet, je serai passée à côté de tant de choses dont ces bouseux technologiques n'ont même pas idée...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Le procès d'Internet.
> 
> Mieux vaut lire ça que d'être aveugle, mais quand même... Sans Internet, je serai passée à côté de tant de choses dont ces bouseux technologiques n'ont même pas idée...


C'est maître Eolas à la défense, je ne me fais pas de soucis. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h25 ----------

(PPF) Et comme il le dit lui-même : c'est aujourd'hui qu'entre en vigueur le traité de Lisbonne.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

*Careless driver writes off Italian police's prized Lamborghini*


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2009)

Macgeneration cité par Nicolas Demorand juste avant 7h30 (à propos de l'appli de Libé pour l'iPhone)..
D'ailleurs en allant regarder la news en question, je vois qu'il s'est pas foulé nico sur ce coup là.. Il a juste lu


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2009)

Mais, mais...
Que fait la police ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais, mais...
> Que fait la police ?!...



Elle s'occupe de choses plus essentielles, comme verbaliser les véhicules en stationnement irrégulier, par exemple


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle s'occupe de choses plus essentielles, comme verbaliser les véhicules en stationnement irrégulier, par exemple


Et les scooters, hein ?!... 
Les scooters !...


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

ah mais c'est un débat de haute volée auquel nous allons tristement assister.


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2009)

Alors là moi je dis ".... ou pas!"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah mais c'est un débat de haute volée auquel nous allons tristement assister.



Effectivement, ça vole haut.



r e m y a dit:


> Alors là moi je dis ".... ou pas!"



Ils pourraient monter un duo comique : Dany et Nico.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah mais c'est un débat de haute volée auquel nous allons tristement assister.



Oh ! Un ancien d'Occident !...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Fauteuil + pouf, comment louper une publicité


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Et un pirate en prison, un :http://www.lesoir.be/la_vie_du_net/actunet/2009-12-02/vendetta-arrete-a-bruxelles-741342.shtml


----------



## fedo (2 Décembre 2009)

Rachida Dati en lice pour le prix Nobel de physique 2010, elle veut refroidir la Terre de 2°...

tout est dit, du coup je ne sais pas quoi rajouter.


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Rachida Dati en lisse pour le prix Nobel de physique 2010, elle veut refroidir la Terre de 2°...
> 
> tout est dit, du coup je sais pas quoi rajouter.




Si on ouvre tous nos frigos, peut être... que ca fonctionnera


----------



## KARL40 (2 Décembre 2009)

ARTE avait diffusé un excellent documentaire sur Mme Rachida DATI il y a quelques mois.
(Je dis Madame car à ce niveau elle le mérite).
Où l'on se moque de la fonction tant que l'on conserve un "statut"...
Elle manque au gouvernement ... 

Sinon, va falloir sortir vos billets finalement :rose::modo:


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Rachida Dati en lice pour le prix Nobel de physique 2010, elle veut refroidir la Terre de 2°...
> 
> tout est dit, du coup je ne sais pas quoi rajouter.



Ouais, mais t'as loupé la vidéo en bas de la page avec le trou de la couche d'ozone causé par les GES... C'est du caviar :love:


----------



## fedo (2 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ouais, mais t'as loupé la vidéo en bas de la page avec le trou de la couche d'ozone causé par les GES... C'est du caviar :love:



effectivement.
 
ces gens là nous gouvernent ou nous représentent :hein::afraid::casse:
(ou sont censés le faire, c'est selon).


----------



## KARL40 (2 Décembre 2009)

Je sais c'est pas "qu'écoutez-vous en ce moment" mais une fusion s'impose là


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2009)

Page not found Monsieur Fedo  C'est ici.


----------



## fedo (2 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Page not found Monsieur Fedo  C'est ici.



je me suis mélangé avec l'article de libé du 24 septembre.​
j'avais zappé cette histoire, ça + les centrales nucléaires pendant la campagne...


----------



## boodou (2 Décembre 2009)

Non mais c'est quoi cette ''transparence totalitaire'' !!! 

Un bon conseil, ça n'a pas de prix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ouais, mais t'as loupé la vidéo en bas de la page avec le trou de la couche d'ozone causé par les GES... C'est du caviar :love:



Au moins on sait sur qui elle prend modèle. 



boodou a dit:


> Non mais c'est quoi cette ''transparence totalitaire'' !!!
> 
> Un bon conseil, ça n'a pas de prix



C'est eux qui nous ont vanté la transparence depuis qu'ils sont au pouvoir. On allait voir ce qu'on allait voir. Finie l'hypocrisie. 

Mais en ce moment, avec les grosses interrogations sur le financement des sondages commandés par l'Elysée, ils sont beaucoup moins adeptes de la transparence.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais en ce moment, avec les grosses interrogations sur le financement des sondages commandés par l'Elysée, ils sont beaucoup moins adeptes de la transparence.



Oui, hein, d'autant que la note a tendance à se charger d'un ou deux zéros (significatifs) de plus quand c'est l'Elysée qui passe commande, plutôt que l'épicier du coin (pour le même sondage, s'entend). :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2009)

Pouvoir d'achat : la crise est devant nous


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Décembre 2009)

Et si le meilleur remède contre la crise c'était d'arrêter de lire les prévisions alarmistes sur
- la finance
- la santé
...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2009)

Nan le meilleur remède contre la crise c'est de pendre le dernier banquier avec les tripes du dernier patron!


----------



## boodou (3 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan le meilleur remède contre la crise c'est de pendre le dernier banquier avec les tripes du dernier patron!




Tant que tu ne touches pas aux petits entrepreneurs, tu devrais avoir l'accord de Fab' pour le reste


----------



## jugnin (3 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan le meilleur remède contre la crise c'est de pendre le dernier banquier avec les tripes du dernier patron!



Et plein de drogues, aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et plein de drogues, aussi.



Surtout les drogues.


----------



## fedo (3 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si le meilleur remède contre la crise c'était d'arrêter de lire les prévisions alarmistes sur
> - la finance
> - la santé
> ...



ça rejoint la théorie de Robert Schiller sur la sortie des récessions et le retour de la confiance des consommateurs/industriels.

sauf que là, ce n'est pas conjoncturel mais structurel comme problème.

cela dit, d'après certaines lectures la FED, le Trésor américain et les établissements financiers appliquent cette théorie en maintenant artificiellement élevés Wall Street et les bourses mondiales de façon à alimenter la perception d'une reprise vigoureuse.

et par voie de conséquence, le pouvoir d'achat des futurs retraités babyboomer anglo saxons...


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan le meilleur remède contre la crise c'est de pendre le dernier banquier avec les tripes du dernier patron!



Julrou, sors de ce corps !


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2009)

Refus...


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2009)

'Changeront jamais


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2009)

Quelle vie dangereuse !...  



> en affirmant avoir même eu des _"amis communistes"_.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelle vie dangereuse !...



C'est vrai qu'ils sont pas très recommandables...


----------



## boodou (4 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelle vie dangereuse !...



C'est dans les gènes ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Décembre 2009)

Une histoire de bourrage de crâne sûrement...


----------



## boodou (5 Décembre 2009)

tchin tchin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2009)

Hum, hum...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelle vie dangereuse !...



Ah nan mais j'adore, et quelle nom... pourquoi sont-ils tous si moches dans la famille ? 


Comment on peu être prolo, pauvre, chomeur, tout ce que tu veux du genre et croire à un discours politique qui te prend pour cible alors qu'il est adressé par des gens qui vivent, parlent, et s'habillent comme des nobles... je trouve ça dingue.

Un témoignage peut-être d'un électeur du FN qui aurait un mac ?


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2009)

l'Italie dit non a Berlusconi : http://www.slate.fr/story/14039/contre-berlusconi-internet-et-la-revolution-violette-no-b-day-italie

mais Derrick est le meilleur pour ça :love:

[youtube]jxwXrZyasps[/youtube]


----------



## Chang (7 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> l'Italie dit non a Berlusconi : http://www.slate.fr/story/14039/contre-berlusconi-internet-et-la-revolution-violette-no-b-day-italie



Il ne faudrait pas croire que c'est l'Italie entiere qui a defilee, mais juste l'opposition, minoritaire il me semble. Donc bon, rien ne sert de s'enflammer puisque comme chez nous (vous), si ca devait changer, ca aurait change depuis un moment ... 

_Divide and conquer_ comme ils disaient ...


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> _Divide and conquer_ comme ils disaient ...



D'autant plus qu'ils le disaient en latin, donc en italien ancien, le proverbe étant attribué aux sénateurs de l'empire Romain si le souvenir de mes (lointaines) études est bon.


----------



## boodou (7 Décembre 2009)

Les membres de la Horde iront-ils à Copenhague ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2009)

La Horde n'est pas responsable de tous les maux


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Les membres de la Horde iront-ils à Copenhague ?



Impossible. On a Curling.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2009)

Oooops j'avais oublié :rose:

Merci de me le rappeler Fab


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> La Horde n'est pas responsable de tous les maux



Comment ça ? Mais bien sûr que si, il a été clairement établi (dans un autre topic) que lorsqu'il survenait un problème où que ça soit dans l'Univers (et aussi dans sa banlieue), c'était de la faute à Jipé. Le dit fautif appartenant à la Horde, la conclusion s'impose d'elle même !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2009)

Le raccourci quand à la conclusion me parait bien rapide


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le raccourci quand à la conclusion me parait bien rapide



C'est une propriété mathématique, ça s'appelle l'associativité, ça se retrouve aussi dans la théorie des ensembles, où les propriétés des membres définissent celle de l'ensemble (pas confondre avec l'anneau abélien, qui lui est commutatif)


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une propriété mathématique, ça s'appelle l'associativité, ça se retrouve aussi dans la théorie des ensembles, où les propriétés des membres définissent celle de l'ensemble (pas confondre avec l'anneau abélien, qui lui est commutatif)



L'associativité en mathématiques provient de la théorie des ensembles (rectification ). Une des propriétés des lois internes (et externes) des groupes (anneaux/corps) :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> L'associativité en mathématiques provient de la théorie des ensembles (rectification ). Une des propriété des lois internes (et externes) des groupes (anneaux/corps) :sleep:


Fais gaffe !... :afraid:
Il va te répondre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> L'associativité en mathématiques provient de la théorie des ensembles (rectification ). Une des propriétés des lois internes (et externes) des groupes (anneaux/corps) :sleep:



Tu te crois où, là, c'est pas un forum technique, ici ! En plus, si tu imagines que les lois et théories mathématiques de la horde correspondent un tant soit peu avec celle que tu étudies à l'école, tu te fourres le doigt dans l'&#339;il tellement profond qu'il doit te chatouiller l'intérieur du gros orteil opposé 

  



tirhum a dit:


> Fais gaffe !... :afraid:
> Il va te répondre...



T'as pas un miqué à finir, toi ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu te crois où, là, c'est pas un forum technique, ici !



Nan mais j'plaisantais, hein ! 
La théorie des corps (du corp ?) tu n'as pas l'air d'y connaitre grand chose


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La théorie des corps (du corp ?) tu n'as pas l'air d'y connaitre grand chose


Malheureux !... :afraid:
Tu t'adresses au puits de science de Macgé (et de l'univers) !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2009)

Laisse laisse, tiponch.
Il plaisantait.
C'est toujours aussi rigolo, hein.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Nan mais j'plaisantais, hein !
> La théorie des corps (du corp ?) tu n'as pas l'air d'y connaitre grand chose



Parce que moi, j'ai l'air sérieux ? De toute façon, j'ai étudié ça en seconde (année scolaire 1969/70), alors tu sais, forcément, faute de mise en pratique régulière, j'en garde des souvenirs assez flous, bien que suffisantes pour l'utilisation que j'en fais ici 

Je me souviens surtout du chat à huit pattes (deux pattes de devant, deux de derrière, deux de droite et deux pattes de gauche), en fait de théorie des corps


----------



## rizoto (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que moi, j'ai l'air sérieux ? De toute façon, j'ai étudié ça en seconde (année scolaire 1969/70)




C'est au programme de prepa maintenant ...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Laisse laisse, tiponch.
> Il plaisantait.
> C'est toujours aussi rigolo, hein.



Ah ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est au programme de prepa maintenant ...



Je tiens à ta disposition le tome 1 de mon manuel de mathématiques, classe de seconde scientifique (A. Thuizat et G. Girault), mais ça ne m'étonne pas, en seconde, maintenant, ils ont quoi ? Les identités remarquables ? nous on les avait en 5ème ou en 4ème, ch'sais pû trop ! 

D'un aut'côté, moi, en seconde (E.N.R.E.A., 92 Clichy la Garenne), j'avais cours de 9H le matin à 18H45 le soir, plus trois heures le samedi matin, soit 43 heures de cours par semaine, ça explique peut-être le décalage


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> en seconde, maintenant, ils ont quoi ? Les identités remarquables ?


Nan, ils apprennent tout juste à compter sur leur doigts.  :sleep:


----------



## dadoo113 (7 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan, ils apprennent tout juste à compter sur leur doigts.  :sleep:



Et encore les doigts d'une seule main. l'autre écrit un texto


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'était de la faute à Jipé. Le dit fautif appartenant à la Horde, la conclusion s'impose d'elle même !



Rien à voir avec l'associativité P77 :


> Propriété d'une opération qui permet d'en regrouper les termes sans en changer le résultat.



Je pencherais plus sur un syllogisme


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je tiens à ta disposition le tome 1 de mon manuel de mathématiques, classe de seconde scientifique (A. Thuizat et G. Girault), mais ça ne m'étonne pas, en seconde, maintenant, ils ont quoi ? Les identités remarquables ? nous on les avait en 5ème ou en 4ème, ch'sais pû trop !
> 
> D'un aut'côté, moi, en seconde (E.N.R.E.A., 92 Clichy la Garenne), j'avais cours de 9H le matin à 18H45 le soir, plus trois heures le samedi matin, soit 43 heures de cours par semaine, ça explique peut-être le décalage



C'est vrai que maintenant, ce sont tous des branleurs, les élèves, c'est clair... :mouais:


Ben non, vois-tu, les identités remarquables, je les ai aussi apprises en 5è, pour la première fois. C'est dingue, hein...


----------



## rizoto (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je tiens à ta disposition le tome 1 de mon manuel de mathématiques, classe de seconde scientifique (A. Thuizat et G. Girault), mais ça ne m'étonne pas, en seconde, maintenant, ils ont quoi ? Les identités remarquables ? nous on les avait en 5ème ou en 4ème, ch'sais pû trop !
> 
> D'un aut'côté, moi, en seconde (E.N.R.E.A., 92 Clichy la Garenne), j'avais cours de 9H le matin à 18H45 le soir, plus trois heures le samedi matin, soit 43 heures de cours par semaine, ça explique peut-être le décalage



T'avais aussi de l'histoire et la géographie. :rateau:.

EDIT : mais pas de TPE, vous étiez vraiment une génération de privilégiés...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Décembre 2009)

Bébés maltraités : la vidéo qui choque toute l'Italie


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2009)

D'la thuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune !!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bébés maltraités : la vidéo qui choque toute l'Italie



Et bon nombre de crétins qui , d'après leurs comentaires, n'ont pas encore compris que ça se passait en Italie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pour Estrosi, un débat sur l'identité nationale aurait pu bloquer Hitler

Et sa connerie, il peut la bloquer ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est vrai que maintenant, ce sont tous des branleurs, les élèves, c'est clair... :mouais:



Les autres, je ne sais pas, mais toi &#8230;  

Cela dit, ni "de mon temps", ni ces jours ci (ou ces dernières années pour toi*), ce ne sont les élèves (ni les profs, d'ailleurs) qui ont concoctés les programmes scolaires, c'est une spécialité réservée aux technocrates ministériels, donc, si tu te sens visé, s'pa ma faute non plus, hein, moi, j'établissais juste un lien entre la durée des cours, et le décalage temporel que les différences dans cette durée pouvaient induire dans certains programmes, je ne vois pas où j'ai pu parler de "branleurs", et n'ai à aucun moment insinué que c'était la faute des élèves s'ils apprenaient moins en 32 heures de cours hebdomadaires que nous avec 11 heures de plus par semaine (ce qui d'ailleurs était le régime "E.N.R.E.A., mes copains, au lycée Voltaire à la même époque avaient 5 heures de cours de moins que moi par semaine) ! 


(*) Sauf si tu aborde ta sixième ou septième année de Lycée, si je me souviens bien du Julrou brièvement aperçu lors de la dernière Apple Expo il y a 15/16 mois


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2009)

RSI : 400 millions d'oubli...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Sauf si tu aborde ta *sixième ou septième année de Lycée*, si je me souviens bien du Julrou brièvement aperçu lors de la dernière Apple Expo il y a 15/16 mois



Comprends pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Comprends pas...



Ben vu l'aspect physique que tu avais alors, si tu es encore au lycée, c'est que tu t'attardes ou que tu fais bien plus vieux que ton âge


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> RSI : 400 millions d'oubli...



Ouai bah moi j'ai bien payé hein :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben vu l'aspect physique que tu avais alors, si tu es encore au lycée, c'est que tu t'attardes ou que tu fais bien plus vieux que ton âge



C'est pas très gentil de me rappeler mes difficultés, comme ça...


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2009)

Fiscalité, encore...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fiscalité, encore...





> "Aller chercher 150 millions sur le dos des accidentés du travail quand il y a plus de 73 milliards qui partent dans les niches fiscales, c'est certes dérisoire mais indécent. Votre mesure est tout sauf d'équité"



Pas mieux.



> "Le trader qui au volant de sa Porsche se casse un doigt de pied parce qu'il a un accident de trajet sera arrêté pendant trois semaines et ne va pas payer d'impot sur le revenu", a argué le ministre du budget, Eric Woerth



Comme disait l'autre, les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2009)

Cela dit, pour une fois, ce ne sont pas les classes moyennes qui sont le plus visées, mais bien ces salauds de pauvres 



> "Par exemple, un salarié touchant une rémunération inférieure au plafond de la Sécurité sociale sera fiscalisé à hauteur de 83 % du montant de l'indemnité journalière-accident du travail qu'il recevra, contre 28 % s'agissant d'un salarié dont la rémunération est trois fois supérieure à ce montant"


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2009)




----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



En voyant cette illustration cela me fait penser que pour Noël est sorti en Grand Format la BD d'esquisses et extraits des idées noires de Franquin


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2009)

Comment se donner le beau rôle...
Après avoir "allumé" l'incendie...


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2009)

Etat facho ?

Oui, oui, on a un pied dedans.


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Etat facho ?
> 
> Oui, oui, on a un pied dedans.



Pas totalement, certains drapeaux sont plus étrangers que d'autre :modo:


			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> .../... ont signé une proposition de loi interdisant les drapeaux étrangers, *notamment algériens, marocains et tunisiens*, lors des cérémonies de mariage


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2009)

> Les invités arrivent dans ces cabriolets ou des voitures que je ne pourrais pas me payer.


Il a raison, ça c'est dégueulasse. Un mariage devrait se faire en 106 merde !    
Enfin, s'ils ont de tels voitures pour un mariage c'est surement parce qu'ils l'ont volée ou achetée avec l'argent de la drogue, mais surement pas parce qu'ils ont prit un crédit ou louer.    



> roulent avec de la musique orientale à fond


Quoi, même pas un bezut ou un patrick sébastien pour un mariage ? C'est inadmissible.    



> Un phénomène accentué, selon lui, depuis les incidents en marge de la qualification de l'équipe d'Algérie pour la Coupe du monde de football.


Et ça c'est de la faute des égyptiens en plus.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------

Par contre tant qu'on aura des serviteurs de la république comme eux, la France restera fidèle à ses valeurs.


----------



## duracel (8 Décembre 2009)

Cette phrase de J-C Bouchet me fait très peur:

_"Ça n'est peut-être pas légal, mais c'est une question de bon sens"_

Si le bon sens le dit.....


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2009)

Les gros cons sortent de plus en plus des bois dans lesquels on les avait difficilement repoussés et diable qu'ils sont nombreux, la liste est longue... Ce gouvernement leur donne de l'assurance, voilà qu'ils peuvent ressortir leurs vieux propos xénophobes et racistes, misogynes, leurs poncifs sectaires et archaïques, c'est vraiment flippant de voir cette pauvreté intellectuelle s'afficher un peu partout, de la bêtise avant tout, de la hargne voir de la haine, de l'aigreur.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> ma fait très peut



Ouf! Ah un moment j'ai eu très peur.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'aime pas JPTK


 


JPTK a dit:


> Bassman y m'énerve


 
Ah, vous allez pas recommencer, les deux là, au fond ?!
Je vous préviens, je vous sépare !

Quoi ?
Je veux pas savoir qui a commencé !

Le premier qui moufte, c'est direct deux heures dans "switch & conseils d'achat" avec obligation de regarder toutes les photos postées !

Allez, ça va pour cette fois.
faites-vous un bisou et on n'en parle plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas totalement, certains drapeaux sont plus étrangers que d'autre :modo:



moi je suis pour l'interdiction des drapeaux Breton, Corse et Basque. C'est vrai quoi. Font chier
L'un avec des binious à donf, l'autre avec ses poliphonies, le 3ème avec sa KoumKoum mania
On n'est plus chez nous. :rateau:


----------



## Grug (8 Décembre 2009)

ça pourrait en intéresser quelques uns par ici : le droit à l'oubli ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> moi je suis pour l'interdiction des drapeaux Breton, Corse et Basque. C'est vrai quoi. Font chier
> L'un avec des binious à donf, l'autre avec ses poliphonies, le 3ème avec sa KoumKoum mania
> On n'est plus chez nous. :rateau:



Toi, t'es bon pour aller passer tes vacances des 10 prochaines années à Longwy, le bellâtre!


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, t'es bon pour aller passer tes vacances des 10 prochaines années à Longwy, le bellâtre!



Hu hu hu !




Hey mais au fait, et la grève ? Elle est où la grève ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2009)

Achetez, consommez !...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

*EVA Airways & the Hello Kitty craze*


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2009)

On peut avoir le même avec South Park ou Happy tree friends  ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est bassou qui doit être heureux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5311991 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bassou qui doit être heureux



Sûrement. En tout cas, c'est très seyant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On peut avoir le même avec South Park ou Happy tree friends  ?



Tibo  Tibo  Moi qui te croyais pouet poète dans l'âme


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tibo  Tibo  Moi qui te croyais pouet poète dans l'âme



Tu insinue qu'il n'y a pas de poésie dans southpark ?    

voilà qui te fera changer très certainement d'avis    

[youtube]atlmo9dx9Y0[/youtube]


Les nouveaux casinos où on joue l'addition. Sans oublier un bon Cognac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2009)

Evasion fiscale : la liste des noms proviendrait d'un vol


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Comment se donner le beau rôle...
> Après avoir "allumé" l'incendie...


Fallait y penser AVANT !!...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------

Hihihi !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Fallait y penser AVANT !!...



Avec Besson ils ont ouvert la boîte de Pandorre et bon courage pour la refermer avant que ça ne leur pète à la gueule.


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec Besson ils ont ouvert la boîte de Pandorre et bon courage pour la refermer avant que ça ne leur pète à la gueule.


Oui, mais nan...
Ceusses qui sont en première ligne; ce sont les citoyens lambdas, comme toi et moi...
Si ça doit péter à la gueule de quelqu'un, c'est à la mienne que ça va faire mal (et à la tienne)...
Ils risquent quoi, les aut', là ?!...
De ne pas être élu, réélus ?!...
La belle affaire !...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Un iceberg géant repéré au sud de l'Australie


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2009)

"s'est détaché de l'Antarctique il y a environ dix ans. Il faisait à l'époque quelque 400 km2."

Ah ouais. Il devait être dans l'angle mort, c'est pour ça qu'ils l'ont pas vu venir avant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, mais nan...
> Ceusses qui sont en première ligne; ce sont les citoyens lambdas, comme toi et moi...
> Si ça doit péter à la gueule de quelqu'un, c'est à la mienne que ça va faire mal (et à la tienne)...
> Ils risquent quoi, les aut', là ?!...
> ...



Tu as raison. Mais "les aut', là", leur préoccupation première est que ça ne leur pète pas à la gueule et que ça n'ait pas d'impact négatif sur les résultats des prochaines élections.

Et c'est en vue des prochaines élections (régionales) qu'ils ont lancé ce débat. Ils n'avaient juste pas prévus le référendum suisse qui a mis le feu aux poudres.


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2009)

Va falloir trouver des boules quiès efficaces...


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2009)

Pour s'informer sur la grippe A, c'est 0,15 euro la minute !
Contrairement aux promesses du gouvernement, la plate-forme téléphonique Info Grippe mise en place par le ministère de la Santé est surtaxée.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2009)

M'en fous, je ne comptais pas appeler cette plate-forme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Va falloir trouver des boules quiès efficaces...



On n'arrête pas le progrès.



Amok a dit:


> Pour s'informer sur la grippe A, c'est 0,15 euro la minute !
> Contrairement aux promesses du gouvernement, la plate-forme téléphonique Info Grippe mise en place par le ministère de la Santé est surtaxée.



C'est la facture de téléphone qui va avoir la fièvre.


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2009)

_Par ailleurs, UFC-Que Choisir conseille d&#8217;«éviter» le numéro téléphonique d&#8217;information proposé par le site www.grippea.fr, présenté comme un site de journalistes indépendants, «très visible sur les principaux moteurs de recherche».

Il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;un numéro de téléphone en 0 899, facturé 1,35 euro l&#8217;appel puis 0,34 euro la minute, «censé permettre d&#8217;accéder à des informations locales +en temps réel+. En fait d&#8217;informations, une voix enregistrée explique à l&#8217;interlocuteur qu&#8217;il peut désormais +accéder à (son) espace personnel en ligne+, *c&#8217;est-à-dire une soi-disant estimation du nombre de personnes atteintes de la grippe A dans sa ville*»_

Bonjour. A vue de nez de cocker, il y a environ 500 personnes (à 600 / près) qui sont infectées dans votre ville. Evitez-les. Merci de votre appel qui vous sera facturé 30 euros.


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

Stockage CO2


----------



## boodou (9 Décembre 2009)

Auto-test, atchoum !


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Auto-test, atchoum !





> D'après les éléments que vous avez indiqués,
> vous ne présentez pas de signes évoquant généralement la grippe.
> 
> Cependant les signes présentés peuvent évoquer
> un problème médical urgent.


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


>



Pareil pour ma part :love:
Bon, ou ai-je mis le numéro des urgences... :casse:


----------



## silvio (10 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pareil pour ma part :love:
> Bon, ou ai-je mis le numéro des urgences... :casse:


Pas mieux, mais à priori, je dois être mort
Le N° de la morgue ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

'tain !...
Si jamais ça va de plus en plus mal (ce que je ne lui souhaite pas, mais il ne rajeunit pas...), je coupe la radio, la TV et le moindre média d'info, accessible chez moi !... :afraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Si jamais ça va de plus en plus mal (ce que je ne lui souhaite pas, mais il ne rajeunit pas...), je coupe la radio, la TV et le moindre média d'info, accessible chez moi !... :afraid:



Ça te préoccupe ?...


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça te préoccupe ?...


Pas vraiment...
Mais je vois déjà le trip "drapeau en berne" se profiler sur tous les frontons de mairies... :mouais: 
Et les rétrospectives visuelles et sonores se propager sur tous les systèmes possibles de communication...


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas vraiment...
> Mais je vois déjà le trip "drapeau en berne" se profiler sur tous les frontons de mairies... :mouais:
> Et les rétrospectives visuelles et sonores se propager sur tous les systèmes possibles de communication...



Réfugie-toi sur Facebook ! Au moins, là-bas, tu peux choisir avec qui tu communiques et ce que tu reçois comme informations...   :love:
Et t'as ça aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Si jamais ça va de plus en plus mal (ce que je ne lui souhaite pas, mais il ne rajeunit pas...), je coupe la radio, la TV et le moindre média d'info, accessible chez moi !... :afraid:





> Le chanteur Johnny Hallyday a été réopéré à Los Angeles pour "des lésions résultant de l'opération du 26 novembre à Paris""l'idole des jeunes" est victime d'ennuis de santé à répétition depuis *un cancer du côlon* opéré cet été.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Hallyday a été opéré le 26 novembre à Paris par le *neurochirurgien* Stéphane Delajoux.



Là, je viens de comprendre ce que Coluche entendait par "une maladie des boyaux de la tête"


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Auto-test, atchoum !




J'adore 

"Quel age avez-vous" avec la possibilité de répondre en mois 
Les gamins sont de plus en plus précoce sur l'utilisation d'internet  


Allez, pour le fun, je répond mon âge en mois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Allez, pour le fun, je répond mon âge en mois.



Faudrait pas qu'Amok fasse ça :affraid: Il n'y aurait jamais assez de place pour entrer tous les chiffres


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je viens de comprendre ce que Coluche entendait par "une maladie des boyaux de la tête"




Note que c'est quand même grave d'avoir un cancer du colon quand on est un trou du cul


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2009)

J'y vois plutôt une relation de cause à effet


----------



## Charterhouse11 (10 Décembre 2009)

(vous excuserez la présence de ce post si vous en avez déjà parlé mais je suis nouveau et je suis tout perdu avec toutes ces sous-sections moi :rose

Vous avez sans doute vite que le clip des jeunes UMP vient d'être mis un jour en avance sur le net (version pourrie mais bon):

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbfr94_le-lip-dub-des-jeunes-de-lump-pirat_news

Comme prévu depuis que ce truc est annoncé, c'est très très drôle tellement c'est mauvais. :lol:

Mais le mieux, c'est l'ami Ferry qui réagit:

http://videos.lefigaro.fr/video/iLyROoafIF2P.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> (vous excuserez la présence de ce post si vous en avez déjà parlé mais je suis nouveau et je suis tout perdu avec toutes ces sous-sections moi :rose
> 
> Vous avez sans doute vite que le clip des jeunes UMP vient d'être mis un jour en avance sur le net (version pourrie mais bon):
> 
> ...



Moi, ce qui me fait le plus rire (façon de parler), c'est que ce soient les jeunes d'un parti dont l'objectif principal est de bloquer tout progrès social, qui viennent nous pondre un hymne (nul, mais c'est un autre problème) à "tous ceux qui veulent changer le monde"


----------



## Charterhouse11 (10 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce qui me fait le plus rire (façon de parler), c'est que ce soient les jeunes d'un parti dont l'objectif principal est de bloquer tout progrès social, qui viennent nous pondre un hymne (nul, mais c'est un autre problème) à "tous ceux qui veulent changer le monde"



Non mais c'est tellement mauvais que moi ca me fait rire. C'est d'un pitoyable exacerbé, c'est fou. Entre Gilbert au volant, Lagarde qui se demande ce qu'elle fout là, Fredo et ses doigts en coeur et Raffarin qui y croit à mort, on touche le fond... :lol:
Pauvre France...


----------



## silvio (10 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'y vois plutôt une relation de cause à effet


P'être qu'il avait juste la tête dans le cul


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> P'être qu'il avait juste la tête dans le cul



Comme disait Duke Nukem (qui avait de la répartie) : "Your face, your ass, what the difference ?"


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> Non mais c'est tellement mauvais que moi ca me fait rire. C'est d'un pitoyable exacerbé, c'est fou. Entre Gilbert au volant, Lagarde qui se demande ce qu'elle fout là, Fredo et ses doigts en coeur et Raffarin qui y croit à mort, on touche le fond... :lol:
> Pauvre France...




Au contraire, je ne trouve pas ça drôle. C'est ça rolleyes qui dirige notre pays


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Décembre 2009)

Ça s'est quand même vachement décomplexée, en soixante ans d'histoire...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2009)

"Vers les chemins de la liberté", il a fallut qu'ils foutent cette phrase-là à lefebvre...
Au moins pour gerber on a trouver mieux que l'alcool et la gastro !


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

ET est un militaire russe ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> ET est un militaire russe ?



Dans les commentaires j'ai trouvé l'explication la plus plausible :



> Nous avons demandé à mamaxe, un astro-physicien scientifique algérien : Il nous a répondu qu'effectivement il a pu mettre un projet qui lui tenait à coeur depuis les années 60, depuis la premiére ascension vers la lune par Armstrong. Depuis, ses recherches n'ont cessé d'évoluer. Et c'est depuis le Centre Spatial d'une ville dans les proches environs d'Helsinki qu'il a pu tester son dernier engins spatial baptisé "ZAARORA". C'est en fait une machine qui sert à téléporter les humains vers n'importe quelle planéte ou étoile, d'ailleurs on voit bien le faisceau qui va de la terre vers le centre de la spirale "LA GO3RA III", une sorte de mur de fumée. La vitesse du faisceau selon le Pr. Mamaxe serait de l'ordre de 50.000 km/s ce qui équivaut à un MAC 50. Conclusion les fusées et les avions c'est devenu obsoléte car nous sommes à l'ère de la TELEPORTATION.




Mais téléporter tue et peut nuire à votre entourage, du coup on y aura encore pas droit


----------



## fedo (11 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> ET est un militaire russe ?



apparemment c'est encore un échec de tir du missile intercontinental embarqué Boulava.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> (vous excuserez la présence de ce post si vous en avez déjà parlé mais je suis nouveau et je suis tout perdu avec toutes ces sous-sections moi :rose
> 
> Vous avez sans doute vite que le clip des jeunes UMP vient d'être mis un jour en avance sur le net (version pourrie mais bon):
> 
> ...



Les parodies de cette merde ce clip fusent. Celle-ci par exemple :

[DM]xbfdzb[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> apparemment c'est encore un échec de tir du missile intercontinental embarqué Boulava.



Nan mais trop drôle quoi... genre le projet militaire "secret", super cher et important, ils misent tout là-dessus, ils veulent faire un petit tir discret et voilà le missile qui part en couille pour nous faire un joli dessin dans le  ciel que le monde entier va voir....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Décembre 2009)

Une mystérieuse spirale lumineuse apparaît dans le ciel norvégien.

Quelques images ici.


----------



## fedo (11 Décembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Une mystérieuse spirale lumineuse apparaît dans le ciel norvégien.
> 
> Quelques images ici.




 on parle de ça sur toute la page 



> Nan mais trop drôle quoi... genre le projet militaire "secret", super cher et important, ils misent tout là-dessus, ils veulent faire un petit tir discret et voilà le missile qui part en couille pour nous faire un joli dessin dans le ciel que le monde entier va voir....



tu peux pas trop faire de tir discret de tes missiles intercontinentaux en test.
parce que si le camp d'en face le détecte sans que tu l'avertisses, c'est un casus belli.
comment peux tu savoir que c'est un exercice si tu n'es pas prévenu?
tu n'as pas pas beaucoup de temps pour prendre une décision...


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> tu peux pas trop faire de tir discret de tes missiles intercontinentaux en test.
> parce que si le camp d'en face le détecte sans que tu l'avertisses, c'est un casus belli.
> comment peux tu savoir que c'est un exercice si tu n'es pas prévenu?
> tu n'as pas pas beaucoup de temps pour prendre une décision...



Oui effectivement, mais je pensais plutôt à la population civile, on aurait du rien voir je pense :rateau:


----------



## fedo (11 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui effectivement, mais je pensais plutôt à la population civile, on aurait du rien voir je pense :rateau:



ben oui... il a encore foiré.
mais ce missile ne marche pas, 9 échecs sur 13 tirs...


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ben oui... il a encore foiré.
> mais ce missile ne marche pas, 9 échecs sur 13 tirs...



Ça leur fait les pieds, bien fait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ben oui... il a encore foiré.
> mais ce missile ne marche pas, 9 échecs sur 13 tirs...



Ben, on va pas pleurer là dessus non plus, hein ! :hein:

Le jour où ils marcheront et où ils s'en serviront (pour de vrai), il y a de bonnes chances pour que ce soit nous qui les prenions sur la gueule


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2009)

"Travailler plus, pour gagner plus"...


----------



## fedo (11 Décembre 2009)

> Ben, on va pas pleurer là dessus non plus, hein !



c'est franchement une bonne nouvelle.
ça devrait inciter les Russes à réduire leur arsenal nucléaire.


----------



## Bassman (11 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, on va pas pleurer là dessus non plus, hein ! :hein:
> 
> Le jour où ils marcheront et où ils s'en serviront (pour de vrai), il y a de bonnes chances pour que ce soit nous qui les prenions sur la gueule




Non mais visiblement aucun journaliste ne s'inquiète des retombées sur les norvégiens de la merde qui leur a pété au dessus de la gueule


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2009)

Surtout que nous on ne risque rien, les nuages radioactifs s'arrêtent sur la ligne Maginot, c'est bien connu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> on parle de ça sur toute la page  (...)


Désolé, je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non mais visiblement aucun journaliste ne s'inquiète des retombées sur les norvégiens de la merde qui leur a pété au dessus de la gueule



Ben en principe, pour les exercices, les missiles ne sont pas dotés de leur charge nucléaire, ils sont comme ceux qui les tirent, ils ont la tête vide !


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2009)

Ah !...
Quand même !...


----------



## Bassman (11 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Quand même !...



Et devant le manne financière que cela représente, nos chers et tendres dirigeants autoriserons tout de même ces saloperies.

Toutes façons ils s'en branlent eux, la bouffe qu'ils se payent ne contient pas ces si doux produits.


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2009)

C'est un premier pas... 
Pour l'instant, on n'avait pas d'études qui démontraient clairement la nocivité de ces produits...
 (du moins pas à ma connaissance)
Les seules disponibles étant celles de Monsanto...  


P.S : les trois "saloperies" incriminées; étant déjà cultivées et approuvées pour la consommation dans l'U.E...


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Quand même !...






Bassman a dit:


> Et devant le manne financière que cela représente, nos chers et tendres dirigeants autoriseront tout de même ces saloperies.
> 
> Toutes façons ils s'en branlent eux, la bouffe qu'ils se payent ne contient pas ces si doux produits.




C'est déprimant tant de pessimisme. Faut pas crier au complot, comme ça.


C'est un article positif : il rassure sur le fait que oui, y'a des chercheurs qui arrivent à se faire financer pour rendre des rapports pas forcément reluisants pour Monsanto. Peut-être même qu'ils sont honnêtes, ces chercheurs. T'as pensé à ça ?

Si Monsanto était un lobby aussi puissant qu'aux States, tu peux être sûr que les OGM, y'en aurait plein les champs et plein nos assiettes depuis 10 ans.. Je te rappelle que c'est pas le cas, et si c'est ainsi c'est parce que y'a toujours eu des militants, dans certains labos de recherche comme dans un tas d'associations qui luttent coûte que coûte, et efficacement. 

Oui, car au fond, c'est le peuple et la rue qui gouvernent, dès lors qu'on s'organise un minimum.

Si tout le monde subissait en se disant que c'est les dirigeants qui dirigent, et bien on en serait pas là. Merci à eux, merci José qui a fait de la prison (oui, de la taule) en 2003 pour cette cause, et merci titi sans qui je n'aurais pas lu cette nouvelle somme toute encourageante.

Cordialement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2009)

Après la spirale infernale russe, vous reprendrez bien un petit ovni français ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2009)

Ils devaient pas se pointer en décembre 2012 ?




Note pour plus tard, si plus tard il y a : Ne pas faire confiance aux aliens


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2009)

Charterhouse11 a dit:


> Vous avez sans doute vite que le clip des jeunes UMP vient d'être mis un jour en avance sur le net (version pourrie mais bon):
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbfr94_le-lip-dub-des-jeunes-de-lump-pirat_news



Conter, ils savent faire. Compter, on sait faire...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

*11  US Presidents But Only 1 Queen!*


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Quand même !...



Et dire que ça fait vingt ans que les Verts se battent pour interdire les cultures d'OGM... Et que ça fait deux ans qu'est sorti "Le Monde selon Monsanto"... A l'époque, l'écologie n'était pas encore à la mode, mais certains avaient compris. José, bien sûr, comme le dit Stéphaaaanie, et ses amis ont beaucoup aidé. Il y en avait d'autres. En tout cas je suis très fier de leur combat...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *11  US Presidents But Only 1 Queen!*



Mais c'est qu'il les lui faut tous!


----------



## boodou (12 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais c'est qu'il les lui faut tous!





Imagine, un queen gang bang &#8230;


----------



## Bassman (12 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> C'est déprimant tant de pessimisme. Faut pas crier au complot, comme ça.
> 
> 
> C'est un article positif : il rassure sur le fait que oui, y'a des chercheurs qui arrivent à se faire financer pour rendre des rapports pas forcément reluisants pour Monsanto. Peut-être même qu'ils sont honnêtes, ces chercheurs. T'as pensé à ça ?



J'ai bossé dans la recherche suffisament longtemps pour le savoir. Là, c'est relativement extraordinaire qu'ils aient eu suffisament de fonds pour finir leur étude.



> Si Monsanto était un lobby aussi puissant qu'aux States, tu peux être sûr que les OGM, y'en aurait plein les champs et plein nos assiettes depuis 10 ans.. Je te rappelle que c'est pas le cas, et si c'est ainsi c'est parce que y'a toujours eu des militants, dans certains labos de recherche comme dans un tas d'associations qui luttent coûte que coûte, et efficacement.



Dans tes assiettes peut être pas, mais dans les assiettes de ceux qui achètent chez LIDL et consort, il y a depuis longtemps qu'ils bouffent tout un tas de saloperie que la législation française interdisait, dont certains OGM (fabriqués en Espagne), mais aussi certains produit cancérigène comme la cochenille, présente dans les steack hachés, le ketchup, et bien d'autres produits de ces marques discounts.



> Oui, car au fond, c'est le peuple et la rue qui gouvernent, dès lors qu'on s'organise un minimum.
> 
> Si tout le monde subissait en se disant que c'est les dirigeants qui dirigent, et bien on en serait pas là. Merci à eux, merci José qui a fait de la prison (oui, de la taule) en 2003 pour cette cause, et merci titi sans qui je n'aurais pas lu cette nouvelle somme toute encourageante.
> 
> Cordialement.



Je ne subis pas, mais je constate. La santé publique n'est pas une priorité. C'est un fond de commerce.

Et comme tout commerce, il doit trouver son équilibre avec son opposé pour que tout le monde y trouve son compte.

Et même si j'eu aimé que les actions des anti OGM portent leur fruit, il faut regarder la vérité en face : certes ils ont attiré l'attention sur un problème, qui selon moi est grave
, mais ça n'a pas empêché pour autant des OGM de s'implanter en france, moins qu'en Espagne, peut être, mais il y en a quand même.

Accessoirement, ça à aussi permis de lancer un fantastique lobby sur le "bio".

Le plus fantastique exemple de bio près de chez moi est la ferme de Viltain.
Un concentré de proximité direct avec un centre nucléaire (avec quelques histoires floues croquignolesques - le champ des bouchers par exemple) - le CEA Saclay, couloir aérien, autoroute et N118, champs de culture OGM à proximité directe pour des tests laboratoire CEA/INRA. Et on te vends ça comme un retour à la nature. Kof, kof.


Pessimiste ? Non je ne crois pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pessimiste ? Non je ne crois pas.



Si, clairement. Pour un exemple comme le tien, combien d'exemples contraires de vraies cultures locales bio et propres ?...


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> C'est déprimant tant de pessimisme. Faut pas crier au complot, comme ça.
> 
> 
> C'est un article positif : il rassure sur le fait que oui, y'a des chercheurs qui arrivent à se faire financer pour rendre des rapports pas forcément reluisants pour Monsanto. Peut-être même qu'ils sont honnêtes, ces chercheurs. T'as pensé à ça ?
> ...



C'est étrange j'ai l'impression en te lisant d'avoir à faire à une sexagénaire pour qui le temps s'est arrété en 1970-80, époque ou l'espoir d'un monde sain, égalitaire, etc... était enviseagable au sein d'une large population jeune... Ces même personnes qui ne se rendent pas comptent du foutoir qu'ils nous ont (nous autres, les jeunes du 21ième siècle) laissé... Au lieu de regarder la réalité de face, ceux-ci préfèrent nous sortir de l'optimisme par ci, espoirs par la... Un gros recyclage de l'esprit seventies à la sauce 21ème siecle.



			
				julrou 15 a dit:
			
		

> Si, clairement. Pour un exemple comme le tien, combien d'exemples contraires de vraies cultures locales bio et propres ?...



Bah non vois-tu. Bassman vit bien dans son époque, contrairement à d'autres...
Il faut savoir que ces "vraies cultures locales bio et propres" sont aujourd'hui pour la majeur partie subventionnées par des fonds d'investissements de label ISR (Investissements Socialement Responsables [dont fait parti Total, BNP, ... pour ne citer qu'eux]) dont l'unique finalité est de dégager du profit à court terme. Tant que des bobos voudront bouffer du label "Bio" tout ira bien pour les fonds d'investissements, car le "Bio" n'est qu'un secteur à potentiel de forte rentabilité comme un autre (Bio-éthanol, émissions de carbone, etc...). Le jour ou plus de gens achèteront du "Bio" et ou les investisseurs voudront plus de bénéfices ton pauvre label se transformera en une grosse machine à fric, comme le vin l'est devenu avec ses multiples labels à la con qui ne veulent absolument RIEN DIRE si ce n'est que la bouteille te garantie la teneur du breuvage en pesticides, résidus chimiques et autres... 

Le capital mène le monde et ses moutons par la peau des couilles, pessimisme ou non il faut vraiment être aveugle pour ne pas s'en rendre compte... :sleep:


P.S. : Il y' des personnes qui croient que donner un pourlich aux serveuses c'est améliorer leurs conditions salariales alors que d'autres y voient un moyen d'arrondir leurs salaires (aux serveuses) sans que le patron se sente concerné (Tarantino me rejoint sur ce point )... 

Dans une autre mesure : des personnes seront toujours fières de voir des associations de bénévoles s'occuper des sans-abris, chômeurs, etc.. en France alors que d'autre y verront une subtile escrorie de la part de l'Etat Français afin de se désengager de la prise en charge de ces populations... (ce n'est plus l'Etat qui s'implique mais des bénévoles et cela ne choque personne apparemment).

Tout dépend de l'angle du prisme avec lequel on observe le monde...
'Fin bref !


----------



## boodou (12 Décembre 2009)

pour moi ce sera un demi, merci.


----------



## stephaaanie (12 Décembre 2009)

Ah ouais d'accord.

Alors c'est très simple : je n'ai jamais dit qu'on vivait dans un monde sain, sympatique et plein d'espoirs. Juste, quand y'a un signe même infime d'un léger progrès dans un domaine intéressant et bien, je le note et je souris.

Les tas de réseaux et influences plus ou moins opaques qui tentent d'induire un certain comportement chez les citoyens, et bien c'est assez passionnant d'essayer de les contourner.

Les alternatives existent bel et bien. Suffit de rester informé et faire des choix, voilà.
Et faire plein de petits actes militants au quotidien, ça c'peut aussi.
J'en ferai pas une liste ici, vous les trouveriez tous ridicules et vains. Et moi je resterai convaincue du contraire.

La hippie neu-neu qui comprend rien aux enjeux du 21ème siècle vous salue, mais juste par politesse.


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2009)

On va pas se faire une grosse discussion HS mais sur le principe, je ne crois pas qu'il existe aujourd'hui (pour moi bien sûr) une alternative crédible parmi les alternatives.
Cependant, une somme de petits gestes me semble aider à trouver le chemin vers une bien plus grosse solution.

_On pourra discuter politique une autre fois avec plaisir._


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah ouais d'accord.
> 
> Alors c'est très simple : je n'ai jamais dit qu'on vivait dans un monde sain, sympatique et plein d'espoirs. Juste, quand y'a un signe même infime d'un léger progrès dans un domaine intéressant et bien, je le note et je souris.
> 
> ...





da capo a dit:


> On va pas se faire une grosse discussion HS mais sur le principe, je ne crois pas qu'il existe aujourd'hui (pour moi bien sûr) une alternative crédible parmi les alternatives.
> Cependant, une somme de petits gestes me semble aider à trouver le chemin vers une bien plus grosse solution.
> 
> _On pourra discuter politique une autre fois avec plaisir._



Voilà, je vous rejoins tout les deux sur ce point : tout nos actes SONT politiques. 


Après, je comprends qu'on ne soit pas d'accord, mais je rejoins Stéphanie quand elle dit : "_Suffit de rester informé et faire des choix, voilà.
Et faire plein de petits actes militants au quotidien, ça c'peut aussi.
J'en ferai pas une liste ici, vous les trouveriez tous ridicules et vains. Et moi je resterai convaincue du contraire._" 
C'est vraiment un plaisir de ne pas passer pour un con, mais aussi de _croire en quelque chose_, parfois.


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Décembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Cependant, une somme de petits gestes me semble aider à trouver le chemin vers une bien plus grosse solution.



En accord avec tes propos, sauf que les "petits gestes" ne sont pas toujours ceux que l'on pense... A commencer par donner un pourlich à la serveuse


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2009)

Recyclé&#8230; ou pas !?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est étrange j'ai l'impression en te lisant d'avoir à faire à une sexagénaire pour qui le temps s'est arrété en 1970-80, ...



'tin, Steph, t'es vieille :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Dans l'actualité pas amusante du tout, je suis très inquiet pour Johnny. S'ils attendent que son encéphalogramme ne soit plus plat pour le sortir du coma, on est pas près de le revoir en concert.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2009)

C'est ce que je me disais aussi...


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah ouais d'accord.
> 
> Alors c'est très simple : je n'ai jamais dit qu'on vivait dans un monde sain, sympatique et plein d'espoirs. Juste, quand y'a un signe même infime d'un léger progrès dans un domaine intéressant et bien, je le note et je souris.



On est d'accord.



> Les tas de réseaux et influences plus ou moins opaques qui tentent d'induire un certain comportement chez les citoyens, et bien c'est assez passionnant d'essayer de les contourner.
> 
> Les alternatives existent bel et bien. Suffit de rester informé et faire des choix, voilà.
> Et faire plein de petits actes militants au quotidien, ça c'peut aussi.
> J'en ferai pas une liste ici, vous les trouveriez tous ridicules et vains. Et moi je resterai convaincue du contraire.



Je crois surtout qu'il s'agit du contexte dans lequel on vit chacun (en tout cas pour nous 2) qui rend possible, ou laisse la place de ces actions.
J'ai découvert ton chez toi, et franchement y'a pas grand chose que je n'envie pas comme ça, brut de fonderie. Mais dans ma vie en région parisienne, et bien on a pas le temps, l'espace ou les thunes.



> La hippie neu-neu qui comprend rien aux enjeux du 21ème siècle vous salue, mais juste par politesse.



Tsss. Non, on voit la situation de 2 endroits différents c'est tout.


----------



## boodou (13 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tsss. Non, on voit la situation de 2 endroits différents c'est tout.



C'est clair. 
Stephaaanie, elle fait des efforts, elle pense aux autres.
Pendant ce temps, toi tu pollues partout en éparpillant tes calbutes sales en pleine nature &#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, toi tu pollues partout en éparpillant tes calbutes sales en pleine nature &#8230;



[Mode="fort accent de la Haute Loire"]Alors ça ! C'est une contre-véritée ! [/Mode]

Ça fait maintenant plus de dix ans que nounours empile ses calbutes sales sur son casque (sans doute son système d'isolation thermique maison à lui qu'il a ?), donc, il ne les éparpille en aucun cas dans la nature (du moins, tant qu'il ne fait pas son kakou, et ne se met pas sur le béret ).


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2009)

L'autoroute n'est pas la pleine nature, bien au contraire !


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2009)

Envoyez ce jeunot de Derrick : L'assassin était une grand-mère de 98 ans


(et la victime une centenaire)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Envoyez ce jeunot de Derrick : L'assassin était une grand-mère de 98 ans
> 
> 
> (et la victime une centenaire)



Délinquance juvsénile !


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2009)

Berlusconi ce prend un pain  (ou une beigne, une patate, une tourniole, ... :casse: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Berlusconi *se* prend un pain  (ou une beigne, une patate, une *torgnole*, ... :casse: )



Hum


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Décembre 2009)

On ne reprend pas les écrits de Mackie, c'est de l'art, ou du lard (je ne sais plus, je suis perdu)


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Berlusconi ce prend un pain  (ou une beigne, une patate, une tourniole, ... :casse: )



Oh c'est bon ça ! 
Faudrait que ça devienne comme le coup de la chaussure, une mode ! 
Ils regarderaient à 2 fois ces gros c... avant de dire des conneries peut-être.
Mais c'est peut-être ça la démocratie directe en fait ? Quand on bloque toutes les issues, on fini par s'en prendre une, parce que y a pas d'autre message qui passe.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2009)

Faire une grosse tête à quelqu'un qui a le melon, un comble. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2009)

Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cherchez l'erreur...



Ah c'est clair, ça fout bien les boules... il est grand temps de régulariser tout ça, taxe tobin comprise, il aura fallu 15 ans mais apparemment l'idée commence à être acceptée, encore 5 ans et ça va peut-être se faire.


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2009)

Mince, alors. V'la-t-y pas que la grippe A (la grippe porcine, donc), s'attaque aux porcs !

Des porcs contractent le virus de la grippe A


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Décembre 2009)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPIN, allez revient c'était pour rire !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5318000 a dit:
			
		

> LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPIN, allez revient c'était pour rire !


C'est nul comme info, ils disent même pas si ils ont été violés!


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2009)

Vous avez vu jugnin ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2009)

Hinhinhin©...
Y'en a des pas mal !...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin©...
> Y'en a des pas mal !...



*Pas mal celle-ci  :*
Guillaume Bachelet, secrétaire national du PS qui s'était moqué des ambitions de l'ancien patron du PS. "_La présidentielle, Hollande y pense en nous rasant_".


*Le must de ce qui se fait en ce moment à l'UMP c'est quand même ça :love: :*
Le député-maire de Levallois-Perret Patrick Balkany a lui osé un _"Je suis l'homme le plus honnête du monde._"

*Mais le Top du Top c'est ici  :*
Dati Oups !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------

P'tit jeux


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *
> Ouais, des citations à francs deux.*



Aucune importance.


Les rouges manquent un peu, par moment  .


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Aucune importance.
> 
> 
> Les rouges manquent un peu, par moment  .



Mamie va falloir t'en remettre


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2009)

*Quand Action discrète pirate un débat sur lidentité nationale...*


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin©...
> Y'en a des pas mal !...





> le député-maire de Levallois-Perret Patrick Balkany a lui osé un "Je suis l'homme le plus honnête du monde."



LOL


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Vous avez vu jugnin ?


j'y ai pas touché, j'ai rien fait, c'est pas moi


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> j'y ai pas touché, j'ai rien fait, c'est pas moi



'culeur de lapin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2009)

Hier | 21h51
macinside
Citation de tirhum
Hinhinhin©...
Y'en a des pas mal !... 
Citation
le député-maire de Levallois-Perret Patrick Balkany a lui osé un "Je suis l'homme le plus honnête du monde."
LOL 



Elle est particulièrement gratinée celle-là.


----------



## Bassman (15 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Quand Action discrète pirate un débat sur lidentité nationale...*



Excellent


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Quand Action discrète pirate un débat sur lidentité nationale...*



Mouhahahaha...


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2009)

Rouge Stradivarius ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2009)

Pas à une connerie près...
Mais en plus certaines références sont, comment dire ?!...


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas à une connerie près...
> Mais en plus certaines références sont, comment dire ?!...




Elle est ouf cette meuf ! 



_
euh, attendez là j'ai pas tout bien suivi ou alors je deviens vieux &#8230; il n'y aurait que les jeunes musulmans qui parlent verlan ??? :mouais:




_


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2009)

Je lui ai toujours trouvé un petit air de famille avec Marine Le Pen...
Qui se dévoue pour aller lui prélever un peu de bave pour faire un test de paternité?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je lui ai toujours trouvé un petit air de famille avec Marine Le Pen...
> Qui se dévoue pour aller lui prélever un peu de bave pour faire un test de paternité?



La vendeuse de poisson n'est pas si méchante que ça faut pas croire... 
C'est juste un air qu'elle se donne, histoire de cacher l'autre air : l'air con.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> _euh, attendez là j'ai pas tout bien suivi ou alors je deviens vieux  il n'y aurait que les jeunes musulmans qui parlent verlan ??? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, ça n'est pas ce qu'elle a dit, ce qu'elle veut, c'est que le verlan, les casquettes à l'envert ou autres signes distinctifs soient réservés aux wesh wesh non musulmans !


----------



## duracel (15 Décembre 2009)

Hadopi... les jeunes UMP donnent l'exemple?


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas à une connerie près...
> Mais en plus certaines références sont, comment dire ?!...



_parce que morano, en verlan, ca donne romano... et avec besson, les romanos, ils se font expulser... comme quoi, on est peu de choses !!!!_


 :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (15 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas à une connerie près...
> Mais en plus certaines références sont, comment dire ?!...



*Tu n'as rien compris.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> _parce que morano, en verlan, ca donne romano... et avec besson, les romanos, ils se font expulser... comme quoi, on est peu de choses !!!!_
> 
> 
> :rateau:



T'as appris le verlan où, toi ? Morano, en verlan "classique" (tel que le parlaient les chevillards et les apaches de la fin du 19ème siècle), ça donne Noramo (quoi que les apaches de l'époque préféraient le javanais, où ça donne Mavoravanavo, ce qui fait tout de suite plus "coloré", ça sonne presque comme un nom malgache ). En verlan "wesh wesh", ça doit donner plutôt un truc du genre "Onamor"


----------



## Fìx (15 Décembre 2009)

Il faut donc dire que c'est un : nana-gramme.


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as appris le verlan où, toi ? Morano, en verlan "classique" (tel que le parlaient les chevillards et les apaches de la fin du 19ème siècle), ça donne Noramo (quoi que les apaches de l'époque préféraient le javanais, où ça donne Mavoravanavo, ce qui fait tout de suite plus "coloré", ça sonne presque comme un nom malgache ). En verlan "wesh wesh", ça doit donner plutôt un truc du genre "Onamor"




Fais pas chier


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as appris le verlan où, toi ? Morano, en verlan "classique" (tel que le parlaient les chevillards et les apaches de la fin du 19ème siècle), ça donne Noramo (quoi que les apaches de l'époque préféraient le javanais, où ça donne Mavoravanavo, ce qui fait tout de suite plus "coloré", ça sonne presque comme un nom malgache ). En verlan "wesh wesh", ça doit donner plutôt un truc du genre "Onamor"


 

Il n'en est qu'à la pache 3 du Verlan pour les nuls, excuse-le.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

C'est une idée que je me fais, ou tu n'as pas cité le post de moi qu'il fallait


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En verlan "wesh wesh", ça doit donner plutôt un truc du genre "Onamor"



Port'nawak mec, le verlan squetteca à verlan sa l'fait style "noramo" ou "ranomo" car le but n'est pas de se prendre le teutè avec des modifs trop chaudes t'as vu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5318745 a dit:
			
		

> Port'nawak mec, le verlan squetteca à verlan sa l'fait style "noramo" ou "ranomo" car le but n'est pas de se prendre le teutè avec des modifs trop chaudes t'as vu ?



Doit y avoir des variantes régionales, alors, parce que par chez moi, ils inversent (en général) les lettres au lieu d'inverser les syllabes, les wesh


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Doit y avoir des variantes régionales, alors, parce que par chez moi, ils inversent (en général) les lettres au lieu d'inverser les syllabes, les wesh



Bah ne traine plus avec eux, ce sont des imitations dans ces cas là


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2009)

"Contradictions" ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2009)

Étonnant. Ils commencent par dire que le Français respecte la loi puis qu'il ne la respecte pas toujours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

Je ne comprends pas ce débat sur l'identité nationale, c'est pourtant facile à reconnaître, un français ! :hein:

Il faut qu'ils compliquent tout ! 

Être français, c'est porter des bretelles, avoir un béret sur la tête, une baguette de pain sous le bras, des caleçons longs, des charentaises aux pieds, et des réflexions poujadistes aux lèvres, c'est pas compliqué, bordel de merde, et tous ceux qui ne sont pas français se partagent en deux catégories : les étrangers et l'anti France.

Zont qu'à mettre ça dans les manuels scolaires, et les mômes sauront tout de suite s'ils sont français ou non ! 

Avec tous mes remerciements à Marcel Gotlib pour cette belle leçon d'instruction civique qu'il m'a dispensé il y a &#8230; euh &#8230; gné gné gné années !


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Hadopi... les jeunes UMP donnent l'exemple?


ben en fait


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2009)

Ca devient une habitude...


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2009)

Et ils ne s'en aperçoivent QUE maintenant ?!... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Pas à une connerie près...
> Mais en plus certaines références sont, comment dire ?!...


Z'en voulez une autre ?!... :rateau: 
Pas de la même personne, mais du même acabit...


----------



## rizoto (15 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'en voulez une autre ?!... :rateau:
> Pas de la même personne, mais du même acabit...



Lui c'est vraiment le champion ...

Il ferait bien de se faire un petit shot d'histoire de ce pays. Aujourd'hui, c'est encore le temps des colonies, rien n'a change.

Ce mec me dégoute :sick:


----------



## Chang (16 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Être français, c'est porter des bretelles, avoir un béret sur la tête, une baguette de pain sous le bras, des caleçons longs, des charentaises aux pieds, et des réflexions poujadistes aux lèvres, c'est pas compliqué, bordel de merde, et tous ceux qui ne sont pas français se partagent en deux catégories : les étrangers et l'anti France.
> 
> Avec tous mes remerciements à Marcel Gotlib pour cette belle leçon d'instruction civique qu'il m'a dispensé il y a  euh  gné gné gné années !








​


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ​



Tiens, il y en a au moins un qui suit !


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2009)

sinon ça chauffe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2009)

Hier | 21h39
rizoto
Citation de tirhum

Z'en voulez une autre ?!...  
Pas de la même personne, mais du même acabit... 
Lui c'est vraiment le champion ...

Il ferait bien de se faire un petit shot d'histoire de ce pays. Aujourd'hui, c'est encore le temps des colonies, rien n'a change.

Ce mec me dégoute 



Morano et Estrosi peuvent aller se rhabiller. Dans le registre grosses conneries Lefebvre les bat à plates coutures.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hier | 21h39
> rizoto
> Citation de tirhum
> 
> ...



Tu ne sais plus faire de citations ?...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2009)

Je poste depuis mon iPod Touch et la version iPhone du forum qui ne permet pas - hélas - de citer les messages auxquels on répond.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2009)

Pauv' poulette !...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je poste depuis mon iPod Touch et la version iPhone du forum qui ne permet pas - hélas - de citer les messages auxquels on répond.



Ah... Ben deux solutions : 

* soit tu fais une balise quote à la main, c'est pas bien dur...
* soit tu utilises la version normale... 

Enfin, je dis ça surtout pour que tu sois bien compris, et parce que c'est pénible, aussi, de chercher où commence ton post...  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (16 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> [/COLOR]Z'en voulez une autre ?!... :rateau:
> Pas de la même personne, mais du même acabit...




La Lefevbrennade du jour 

C'est sûr qu'à force de rentrer dans le lard de tout le monde, plus personne ne le supporte


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> La Lefevbrennade du jour
> 
> C'est sûr qu'à force de rentrer dans le lard de tout le monde, plus personne ne le supporte




Qu'on lui coupe .... la connexion Internet!


----------



## Bassman (16 Décembre 2009)

Façon titanic :

Je suis le centre du monde

 

Mais quel con celui là


----------



## silvio (16 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Façon titanic :
> 
> Je suis le centre du monde
> 
> ...



Mouahahahaha :




* Laccès à cette page web est interdit.*

     [SIZE=+1]
Le site est classé dans la catégorie : "Illégal ou douteux".
[/SIZE]   Des filtrages contrôlent la navigation web pour les raisons suivantes :






    Réduction du risque pénal (pédopornographie, propriété intellectuelle, racisme, discrimination, )






    Protection de limage de xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx






    Préservation de la bande passante 

   Toutefois, certains sites peuvent être mal catégorisés par le logiciel de filtrage.

 Si vous estimez que le site *[SIZE=+1]http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/12/16/apple-a-des-espions-qui-traquent-les -fuites[/SIZE]* a été filtré à tort, merci de contacter la DSI afin de signaler le problème en indiquant l'adresse exacte du site et la catégorie du filtrage (en rouge ci-dessus)  Merci de votre compréhension


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Décembre 2009)

Boarf, tu ne perds rien, ce n'est qu'un article pour dire qu'Apple fait comme toutes les multinationales voulant protéger ses secrets industriels critiques en laissant filtrer des fausses rumeurs pour savoir si certains de leurs collaborateurs sont dignes de confiance ou non. Rien de bien neuf en somme.


----------



## Bassman (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est surtout l'anecdote que je trouve croustillante.


----------



## fedo (16 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> La Lefevbrennade du jour
> 
> C'est sûr qu'à force de rentrer dans le lard de tout le monde, plus personne ne le supporte



si seulement on pouvait le mettre dans un charter pour l'Afghanistan...


----------



## silvio (16 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5319868 a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, tu ne perds rien, ce n'est qu'un article pour dire qu'Apple fait comme toutes les multinationales voulant protéger ses secrets industriels critiques en laissant filtrer des fausses rumeurs pour savoir si certains de leurs collaborateurs sont dignes de confiance ou non. Rien de bien neuf en somme.


Ah j'avais pensé que Macbidouille était classé dans les sites de pédopornographie
j'avoue que je suis déçu


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est surtout l'anecdote que je trouve croustillante.


Comme quoi, y'a des cons sensibles&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Comme quoi, y'a des cons sensibles



Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils ne peuvent pas être cons sensuels


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

Putain c'était une perruque en fait !!!  
Il a avoué !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Décembre 2009)

Tu as plus d'un mois de retard. Reviens en janvier on parlera de Morano et des jeunes avec la casquette à l'envers parlant le verlan


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

Je suis pas assez people pardon


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2009)

Plus de buzz et d'echange


----------



## Bassman (17 Décembre 2009)

Vivement le site nounours-rencontre.com


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vivement le site nounours-rencontre.com


Pour avoir des poils plein la bouche ?!...  
Nan merci !...


----------



## Dead head (17 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Plus de buzz et d'echange



Visiblement,  à droite on n'envisage que la drague entre femmes et hommes  Pas pour m'étonner.


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Visiblement,  à droite on n'envisage que la drague entre femmes et hommes  Pas pour m'étonner.



Ouai mais y a le même site pour les gauchistes et tu pourras faire le même constat.
De toute façon fake et buzz comme d'hab, y a plus que ça sur le web. :hein:


----------



## Dead head (17 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai mais y a le même site pour les gauchistes et tu pourras faire le même constat.(...) :hein:



Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que "le même site pour les gauchistes". Une adresse ? Pas seulement un site "pour gauchistes" mais "le même site pour les gauchistes" ? Merci.


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

http://www.gauche-rencontre.com/


Et pour le canard :
http://www.centre-rencontre.com


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Décembre 2009)

Tu lis jusqu'à la fin de l'article et c'est bon...


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu lis jusqu'à la fin de l'article et c'est bon...



t'as pas quoté on comprend rien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vivement le site nounours-rencontre.com




Ca existe déjà. Mais on dit bear. :hosto:


----------



## Dead head (17 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> http://www.gauche-rencontre.com/
> 
> 
> Et pour le canard :
> http://www.centre-rencontre.com



Merci.


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2009)

Ben...
Ça fait pas envie, le Centre-rencontre !... 
(au vu de la photo de présentation)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccouille est revenu...  :love:


----------



## fedo (17 Décembre 2009)

incroyable, pour 25 $ maintenant disponible sur votre abonnement satellite TV drone Predator (courtesy of USAF).:afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> incroyable, pour 25 $ maintenant disponible sur votre abonnement satellite TV drone Predator (courtesy of USAF).:afraid:


Mwouahahahahah!
Quelle bande de guignols!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mwouahahahahah!
> Quelle bande de guignols!



Les coups de pied au cul vont voler bas au Pentagone... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

*Il aime les femmes plâtrées, la police l'arrête*


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Il aime les femmes plâtrées, la police l'arrête*



1er commentaire d'un internaute de libé :



> Sympa le fantasme.
> 
> C'est quand même mieux que les "croûtonneurs" qui font mariner des quignons de pain dans les pissotières publiques pour les bouffer après.
> 
> ...



 :rateau: 

Y en a parmi vous ????

J'avoue je découvre


----------



## itako (17 Décembre 2009)

*On va pouvoir enfin draguer entre gens de droite ! *


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

Avec du retard le lien mais au moins tu n'as pas 1 mois de retard comme JPTK, seulement quelques jours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2009)

La Suisse va-t-elle redevenir un paradis fiscal ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2009)

Finalement, le quatrième opérateur sera bien Free !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Finalement, le quatrième opérateur sera bien Free !



Tant mieux, avec lui qui entre dans la danse on devrait voir les autres valser un peu.


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La Suisse va-t-elle redevenir un paradis fiscal ?


Ben...
(de toute façon, c'est de la couillonade, cette histoire de liste)


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Décembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas une actualité, c'est un commentaire.
Mais j'adore les commentaires de Piratages.
Et le dernier, La France sous LSD, c'est un régal. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2009)

Un député UMP propose de "nationaliser le réseau" Internet


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2009)

Ben vu que les chinois l'ont fait et que la Chine est une grande démocratie, je ne vois pas pkoi on s'en priverait 



Mouahahahahahahahaha


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Décembre 2009)

Après Khadafi qui a réussi à se qu'on supprime le poste de chargée des Affaires étrangères et des Droits de l'homme, on invite quand Kim Jong-il officiellement à l'élysée histoire de passer à la vitesse supérieure, en plus je suis persuadé qu'on pourrait lui vendre du dassault et du nucléaire ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Un député UMP propose de "nationaliser le réseau" Internet


Et c'est même pas Frédéric Lefebvre qui nous sort ça! 
Ils en ont sous le pied à l'UMP!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2009)

Y a du potentiel


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2009)

Ah, la menace terroriste comme prétexte à toutes les dérives sécuritaires !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Décembre 2009)

Autant au début ça me faisait bien marrer ces enchainements de conneries débitées en permanence, mais ça devient inquiétant là... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et c'est même pas Frédéric Lefebvre qui nous sort ça!
> Ils en ont sous le pied à l'UMP!



Non, lui, il explique Internet à son pote Myard (ce qui est assez cocasse venant de ce spécialiste du web 2.0).   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Y a du potentiel



Pour débiter d'énormes conneries, y'a effectivement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non, lui, il explique Internet à son pote Myard (ce qui est assez cocasse venant de ce spécialiste du web 2.0).



Mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ? :rateau:



iDuck a dit:


> Pour débiter d'énormes conneries, y'a effectivement.



Par contre, pour faire avancer le schmilblic


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ? :rateau:



Ben justement, on se le demande : l'UMP buz en string !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Rigolez, rigolez, mais vous ne m'empecherez pas de penser qu'une société où ça ne choque personne qu'un Pie XII soit béatifié a un problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Rigolez, rigolez, mais vous ne m'empecherez pas de penser qu'une société où ça ne choque personne qu'un Pie XII soit béatifié a un problème.



Tu sais, rien de neuf sous le soleil, ils ont bien canonisé Ignace de Loyola, &#8719;12, à côté, c'était un enfant de chur !


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2009)

Vous aimez Bear Stern et lehman Brothers ?
vous allez adorer Dubaï World
ça sent la faillite à plein nez.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Autant au début ça me faisait bien marrer ces enchainements de conneries débitées en permanence, mais ça devient inquiétant là... :mouais:



Arrête, ou on va dire que t'en fais trop...  :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Autant au début ça me faisait bien marrer ces enchainements de conneries débitées en permanence, mais ça devient inquiétant là... :mouais:



Y'a que toi que ça fait marrer on dirait. 
L'humour à la sauce UMP c'est pas mon trip, mais alors vraiment pas... Chacun ses goûts 

Sinon toujours les mêmes :
 Best Of Dati fin d'année


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Y'a que toi que ça fait marrer on dirait.



Non, moi aussi


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, moi aussi



Forcément :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Rigolez, rigolez, mais vous ne m'empecherez pas de penser qu'une société où ça ne choque personne qu'un Pie XII soit béatifié a un problème.


 
C'est à dire que, vu la gueule du monde, si t'en ris pas t'as plus qu'à te foutre une balle, alors...


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est à dire que, vu la gueule du monde, si t'en ris pas t'as plus qu'à te foutre une balle, alors...



Se foutre une balle parce que Pie machin chose se fait béatifier faut pas abuser non plus...


----------



## silvio (21 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est à dire que, vu la gueule du monde, si t'en ris pas t'as plus qu'à te foutre une balle, alors...


Et puis, on a beaucoup exagéré à propos de Pie XII : c'est quand même lui qui est à l'origine des autoroutes du Vatican et qui a lancé la construction de la Papamobile 
Pie XI était mieux :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Se foutre une balle parce que Pie machin chose se fait béatifier faut pas abuser non plus...


 
Oui.
D'où l'importance du "*vu la gueule du monde*" dans ma phrase - tu vois, comme un rebond généraliste sur le début de la phrase de la pantoufle...


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2009)

On va bientôt, tous manger avec des baguettes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2009)

Il fait croire à la CIA qu'il prédit les attentats


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Décembre 2009)

> selon une enquête du magazine Playboy



Ils n'avaient pas meilleur sujet à traité chez Playboy ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

Comment doit-on appeler cela...
Bêtise, aberration ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Décembre 2009)

Business tout simplement.   

Comme pour la religon et plus particulièrement le Pape®&#8482; (Copyright © 2009 Vatican Inc. All rights reserved.)


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5326481 a dit:
			
		

> le Pape® (Copyright © 2009 Vatican Inc. All rights reserved.)


 :sleep:



Y'a des couples mixtes, ici ?!... 


> "Ce que nous constatons pour les couples mixtes, c'est que l'administration joue la montre et cherche l'usure du couple. Elle se dit qu'avec un peu de chance, ce couple ne va pas tenir, il va craquer"


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2009)

Les parlementaires français reçoivent des sex-toys


> Une société spécialisée dans les gadgets sexuels a adressé un bonnet de Père Noël garni d'un sex-toy, d'un string et de préservatifs aux 577 députés et 345 sénateurs


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

çà va être du propre dans l'hémicycle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà va être du propre dans l'hémicycle



Elle est toujours dans la place, cette grosse truie de Bouttin ?... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

Non, c'est Poisson, maire de Rambouillet qui a été élu suite à la démission de Bouttin de son mandat de député.


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2009)

Autour de 20% de femmes dans ces assemblées..

Mais je voudrais surtout voir la tête des mecs 
(edith : Tiens j'en croise certains dans le cadre de mon boulot, dont certains à qui je peux poser la question. Je vais le tenter)


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> (edith : Tiens j'en croise certains dans le cadre de mon boulot, dont certains à qui je peux poser la question. Je vais le tenter)



tu sais donc ce que va avoir comme étrenne ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu sais donc ce que va avoir comme étrenne ?



Mmmmm... j'imagine bien la scène, lors de la remise des étrennes


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu sais donc ce que va avoir comme étrenne ?



J'ai beau ne plus être très sensible à la sensualité des hommes de moins de 40 ans, je n'ai pas encore d'attirance particulière pour la gérontophilie néanmoins !


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> J'ai beau ne plus être très sensible à la sensualité *des hommes de moins de 40 ans*, je n'ai pas encore d'attirance particulière pour la gérontophilie néanmoins !


Ah murde !... :hein:


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah murde !... :hein:




Ben ouais, fallait naitre en 69.. :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah murde !... :hein:


Quel dommaaaaaaage


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Ben ouais, fallait naitre en 69.. :love:


Grrmmmmppfff...
Je te loupe de peu...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> J'ai beau ne plus être très sensible à la sensualité des hommes de moins de 40 ans, je n'ai pas encore d'attirance particulière pour la gérontophilie néanmoins !


Je suis pile dans le créneau


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà va être du propre dans l'hémicycle



Surtout lors du défilé en string taille unique :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2009)

Elle se jette d'une falaise avec son bébé


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2009)

Mwouahahahhahah le Figaro c'est en train de devenir Qui? Police!


----------



## Grug (23 Décembre 2009)

Slalom géant


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2009)

il n'y a pas de dopage dans le cyclimse.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> il n'y a pas de dopage dans le cyclimse.



Au moins autant que dans tout les autres sports...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Au moins autant que dans tout les autres sports...



Jamais entendu parler de dopage dans le curling.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler de dopage dans le curling.



Ah ! Sauf dans le curling, pardon...


----------



## jugnin (23 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler de dopage dans le curling.



Ni dans la pétanque amateur au terrain municipal de Lamanon (13). Heureusement qu'on est là pour rectifier les mensonges de julrou.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ni dans la pétanque amateur au terrain municipal de Lamanon (13). Heureusement qu'on est là pour rectifier les mensonges de julrou.



Ouais. Font chier ces sales gauchistes... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2009)

Identité nationale : la Corse a son propre site

Qu'en pense notre insulaire préféré ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2009)

Tout va bien alors...
C'est jamais rien passé, donc ?!... :style:


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout va bien alors...
> C'est jamais rien passé, donc ?!... :style:



Ben non...


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout va bien alors...
> C'est jamais rien passé, donc ?!... :style:



un CRAC 40 à ~ 4000 points en fin de semaine prochaine ne ferait que renforcer les soupçons de manipulation de cours, étant donné qu'il y a 6 mois de nombreux gérants de fonds nous sortaient un objectif de 4000 points sur le CRAC pour fin 2009.

il faut savoir qu'il y a des produits dérivés avec lesquels on peut parier sur un objectif de points à terme sur un indice boursier. ceci explique peut-être cela.

ce qu'on peut en retenir c'est que la gestion à moyen/long terme ne se fait plus sur les grandes bourses occidentales.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Identité nationale : la Corse a son propre site
> 
> Qu'en pense notre insulaire préféré ?



Pas grand chose... Ce débat, je le subis depuis 44 ans...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas grand chose... Ce débat, je le subis depuis 44 ans...



Ben oui, les tchèques n'ont pas voulu nous filer Vaclav Havel, on a eu Sarko à la place, donc, chez nous, pas de "sécession sans violence" !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, les tchèques n'ont pas voulu nous filer Vaclav Havel, on a eu Sarko à la place, donc, chez nous, pas de "sécession sans violence" !


:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2009)

*Grippe H1N1 : mais où est passée la pandémie ? *


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Grippe H1N1 : mais où est passée la pandémie ? *



Je sais pas, par contre ça fait bien mal au derche quand on voit la facture...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je sais pas, par contre ça fait bien mal au derche quand on voit la facture...



Essaie ça :






Ca ira mieux ensuite.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2009)

Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter, le slogan vend bien la cam'.


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2009)

> L'opération Bachelot coûte tout compris 1,7 milliard d', soit 2 à 3 fois le déficit des hôpitaux et 2 à 3 fois le budget de l'Inserm.




Champagne !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2009)

Le pape agressé avant la messe de Minuit [+VIDEO]


----------



## boodou (26 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le pape agressé avant la messe de Minuit [+VIDEO]



Bah oui ! Il a des groupies lui aussi 
(il aurait paraît-il une collection de 'tites culottes à faire pâlir Mick Jagger )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le pape agressé avant la messe de Minuit [+VIDEO]




T'as du retard, ça fait depuis hier matin que ça sature la télé


----------



## Chang (26 Décembre 2009)

... et en plus il n'a rien ... 

Ce qui me surprend toujours, c'est ce mot: "déséquilibrée", qui apparait dans chaque article a propos de cette femme qui a voulu s'en prendre au Pape. On retrouve ce meme mot a propos de la personne qui a foutu un coup de cathedrale a Berlusconi et ainsi de suite ...

Je m'interroge sur le relai de l'info. Les journaleux classent la personne parmi les barrées de la tete et donc on en parle plus. Ca me choque autant que l'acte en soit, surtout quand l'info est toute fraiche et que personne n'a vraiment moyen de savoir qui, pourquoi et comment ...

Juste une petite reflexion personelle, c'est tout ...  ...


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ... et en plus il n'a rien ...
> 
> Ce qui me surprend toujours, c'est ce mot: "déséquilibrée", .../...



Surtout que dans ce cas précis, c'était plutôt une déséquilibrante


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2009)

il est à noter le déséquilibre dans "se prendre un coup de cathédrale " et un pape qui "vacille"


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ... et en plus il n'a rien ...
> 
> Ce qui me surprend toujours, c'est ce mot: "déséquilibrée", qui apparait dans chaque article a propos de cette femme qui a voulu s'en prendre au Pape. On retrouve ce meme mot a propos de la personne qui a foutu un coup de cathedrale a Berlusconi et ainsi de suite ...
> 
> ...



En même temps, pour se jeter comme un con sur le Pape, ou même sur Berlu, faut pas avoir tout son bois au sec ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Du rab' :love: :affraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Du rab' :love: :affraid:



Aaaaaaaaah !... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaah !... :love:



Ça te réjouis, toi ? De savoir que l'argent du contribuable, le tien, le mien, donc, va, une fois de plus, servir à enrichir les actionnaires des banques ?


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2009)

> Ça te réjouis, toi ? De savoir que l'argent du contribuable, le tien, le mien, donc, va, une fois de plus, servir à enrichir les actionnaires des banques ?



il n'y a plus d'argent pour sauver les banques...
ce qui veut dire qu'en cas d'insolvabilité, si les établissements concernés ne fusionnent pas, ils vont mourir.

à ce stade, en cas de rechute lourde de l'économie, les déficits budgétaires n'auront servi à rien. le risque de défaut de paiement des états augmentera d'autant plus que le chômage repartira sévèrement à la hausse.

Pascal a raison de s'inquiéter...


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça te réjouis, toi ? De savoir que l'argent du contribuable, le tien, le mien, donc, va, une fois de plus, servir à enrichir les actionnaires des banques ?



Ce qui le rejouit c'est d'avoir du Rab' 
Après trav... pour gagner plus : *subrprimes pour s'endetter plus !* 

Miam, et bon ap'


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça te réjouis, toi ? De savoir que l'argent du contribuable, le tien, le mien, donc, va, une fois de plus, servir à enrichir les actionnaires des banques ?


oui...

Car je suis actionnaire d'une banque, j'y bosse aussi a mi-temps, et que les meilleures choses ont une fin, pour passer à autre chose, il faut que le système périclite une bonne fois pour toute. Moi je serai parti avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> il n'y a plus d'argent pour sauver les banques...



Déjà, la fois d'avant, il n'y avait aucune marge de mavuvre budgétaire, et ils en ont bien trouvé, je ne suis pas inquiet de ce côté, ils en trouveront encore cette fois ci, quitte à doubler ou tripler les impots !


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, la fois d'avant, il n'y avait aucune marge de mavuvre budgétaire, et ils en ont bien trouvé, je ne suis pas inquiet de ce côté, ils en trouveront encore cette fois ci, quitte à doubler ou tripler les impots !


marchera pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, la fois d'avant, il n'y avait aucune marge de mavuvre budgétaire, et ils en ont bien trouvé, je ne suis pas inquiet de ce côté, ils en trouveront encore cette fois ci, quitte à doubler ou tripler les impots !



Dans certains pays, le nôtre par exemple, peut-être. Mais ce ne sera pas forcément le cas partout.

Et chez nous, pour ne pas augmenter les impôts, notre bon président créera de nouvelles taxes.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et chez nous, pour ne pas augmenter les impôts, notre bon président créera de nouvelles taxes.



*Ton* président, pas le mien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Ton* président, pas le mien



Ben si, c'est aussi le tien (désolé !). C'est celui que 19 millions d'électeurs ont choisi le 6 mai 2007 comme président.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est celui que 19 millions d'électeurs ont choisi le 6 mai 2007 comme président.



On est bien d'accord, ce n'est pas le mien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On est bien d'accord, ce n'est pas le mien



En attendant, pauv' nain, tu fais comme tout le monde... Tu te la prends dans l'ionf et tu te la gardes...


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Décembre 2009)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
M'as pris pour la Carlita l'aut'


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :sleep::sleep::sleep:



Oui... Les claironnades post pubères me font le même effet


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans certains pays, le nôtre par exemple, peut-être. Mais ce ne sera pas forcément le cas partout.
> 
> Et chez nous, pour ne pas augmenter les impôts, notre bon président créera de nouvelles taxes.



Tututu, *contributions*, pas taxes. Faut croire que c'est plus vendeur.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :sleep::sleep::sleep:


 toi tu t'es empiffré de foie gras, hein ?


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, la fois d'avant, il n'y avait aucune marge de mavuvre budgétaire, et ils en ont bien trouvé, je ne suis pas inquiet de ce côté, ils en trouveront encore cette fois ci, quitte à doubler ou tripler les impots !



ouai mais la fois d'avant le déficit budgétaire annuel se situait entre 3 et 4% du PIB.
désormais c'est 8%.
l'Etat français vit à crédit depuis le 1er juillet sur les recettes fiscales de l'année 2007 (année de croissance).
et je ne parle pas de la dette des collectivités locales, ni de la CQ qui sont hors bilan.

il n'y a vraiment plus d'argent et la France joue déjà avec sa note d'OAT avec le "grand emprunt".

par ailleurs, politiquement, en cas de naufrage d'une banque française pour cause d'exposition aux dérivés de crédit Prime, Jumbo, Alt A américains, il sera très difficile pour le pouvoir en place de soutenir l'établissement bancaire après l'avoir sauver une 1ère fois pour les mêmes causes.

tout dépendra donc du calcul coût/bénéfice à laisser mourir l'entreprise et mettre des milliers de gens au chômage.


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2009)

Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?!...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------




fedo a dit:


> il n'y a vraiment plus d'argent et la France joue déjà avec sa note d'OAT avec le "grand emprunt".


D'ailleurs qui sont ces gens qui donnent ces notes ?!...
Et combien sont-ils ?!...
Et ils sont indépendants et "honnêtes" ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?



Ben, on peut pas tout sauver, hein, faut faire un choix, soit on sauve le pognon des riches (les actionnaires des banques, par exemple), soit on sauve la vie des pauvres !  

Bon, nos chers gouvernants ont établis les priorités, et eux, ils s'y connaissent, donc ils savent ce qui est le plus important ! 





NB : Au cas ou un nioube viendrait à s'égarer dans ces topics mal famés et lirait ce post, tout ceci est à prendre au second degré, of course :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2009)

Salauds d'pauvres


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Salauds d'pauvres



Ouais. Et puis faut pas donner du caviar aux pauvres. Ils n'ont pas l'habitude alors ça les rend malades.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

Et les pauvres n'ont qu'à être riches, comme tout le monde (non mais !).


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?!...




Lui, peut-être : 

[DM]x7p8s6_sarko-plus-de-sdf-dans-deux-ans_news[/DM]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Lui, peut-être :
> 
> [DM]x7p8s6_sarko-plus-de-sdf-dans-deux-ans_news[/DM]​



Mais quel naïf nioube, ce julrou, tu ne sais pas encore que les promesses électorales n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoivent ?


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2009)

quand on vous disait que le crédit tue le capitalisme et crée la spirale déflationniste.
excellentissime article documenté


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais quel naïf nioube, ce julrou, tu ne sais pas encore que les promesses électorales n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoivent ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> quand on vous disait que le crédit tue le capitalisme et crée la spirale déflationniste.
> excellentissime article documenté



Mais s'il vous donne des idées, il est quand même intéressant de bien lire le premier commentaire qui suit l'article avant de les mettre en application !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2009)

Si avec ca vous voulez toujours m'envoyer des SMS pour le reveillon...

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-317914-gsm-cle-chiffrement-cassee.htm

Petit_Louis


----------



## boodou (29 Décembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Si avec ca vous voulez toujours m'envoyer des SMS pour le reveillon...
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-317914-gsm-cle-chiffrement-cassee.htm
> 
> Petit_Louis



justement j'en parlais avec iPantoufle et ...


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> justement j'en parlais avec iPantoufle et ...


Avé, Tullius Détritus !... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> *Grippe H1N1 : mais où est passée la pandémie ? *


Boaf...
De toute façon...



fedo a dit:


> quand on vous disait que le crédit tue le capitalisme et crée la spirale déflationniste.
> excellentissime article documenté


Ouais, mais plein les fouilles, en attendant, nan mais !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2009)

Calculer sa taxe carbone.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2009)

Pour une fois qu'une réforme ne va pas me faire raquer


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2009)

Ben là, personne ne va raquer... 

Et pour ceux que ça intéresse, la décision, avec une liste de considérants longue comme le bras :rateau: (le recours portait aussi sur la suppression de la taxe professionnelle, notamment).


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Calculer sa taxe carbone.



Attends donc un peu avant de faire tes calculs, en haut de la page du lien de titi sur la grippe, il y a ça :










tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> De toute façon...



EDIT : merdum, toasted par le jules roux ! :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : merdum, toasted par le jules roux ! :rateau:



De douze bonnes minutes&#8230; :rateau:
Tsss, la vieillerie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> De douze bonnes minutes :rateau:
> Tsss, la vieillerie...



C'est pas une question d'âge, c'est juste que je suis allé au dernier post du topic, que j'ai lu avant que tu ne postes, et que je suis retourné ensuite sur la page précédente, lire ce qui était arrivé depuis mon dernier passage, comme le post de tibo était tout en bas, que tu as posté sur la dernière page pendant que je lisais l'avant dernière, et que je n'ai pas vérifié s'il y avait un nouveau post sur la dernière lorsque j'ai répondu à Tibo, j'ai été eu. 

T'as compris, ou je recommence l'explication ? 

Tu veux une aspirine ? :hosto:


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> De douze bonnes minutes&#8230; :rateau:
> Tsss, la vieillerie...



tu dis bien, les membres perpétuels du Club Mac de lyon font prépubères à côté de ces post-pubères


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tu dis bien, les membres perpétuels du Club Mac de lyon font prépubères à côté de ces post-pubères



Tu veux que je te dise, l'âge a ses avantages : un vieux est certain d'avoir été jeune (bon, d'accord, sauf Amok ), tandis qu'un jeune n'est pas certain de devenir vieux !


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Décembre 2009)

Bon alors on peu se débarrasser de DarkTintin, personne ne pipera mot ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2009)

J'suis pas sûr que l'intéressé approuvera...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'suis pas sûr que l'intéressé approuvera...



Il est encore temps d'échanger ton pseudo avec celui de ton père


----------



## Chang (30 Décembre 2009)

En lisant cet article sur l'annulation de la taxe carbonne, je tombe un peu sur le fion:



> "Alors que le sujet les avait divisés, *les socialistes, toutes tendances confondues, de Martine Aubry à Ségolène Royal, ont salué la décision du Conseil constitutionnel.* Estimant, comme les Verts, que cela constituait _"un revers majeur pour Nicolas Sarkozy", _Martine Aubry, première secrétaire du PS, appelle le gouvernement à _"tirer les conséquences de ce nouveau fiasco"_. *La présidente de Poitou-Charentes, Ségolène Royal, s'est réjouie de cette "bonne nouvelle pour le pouvoir d'achat des Français et contre la pression fiscale intolérable exercée par le gouvernement",* rappelant avoir _"été la première à dénoncer cette taxe dès le mois d'août dernier et ce malgré le consensus général qui entourait cette mesure"_. Les députés socialistes sont à l'origine de la saisine du Conseil constitutionnel."



Bon, je l'avoue, je ne comprends plus rien, mais serieusement ... la gauche est passee a droite ou bien ? Et puis, on fait de la politique (au sens "propre" du terme) ou du racolage MEDEFien ?

Soit j'ai rien compris a la taxe carbonne, soit je n'ai vraiment pas suivit (ce que je n'exclue pas DU TOUT) ... 

Finalement, je suis bien content de mepriser le regionalisme, sinon ca me ferait mal au derche d'etre Poitevin ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> En lisant cet article sur l'annulation de la taxe carbonne, je tombe un peu sur le fion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment, effectivement, un truc semble t'avoir échappé.

En termes simples, la taxe carbone, telle que voulue par le nain risible, c'était "moins tu pollue, plus tu paie". Les petits pollueurs (les particuliers notamment) paient "plein pot", les "moyens pollueurs" (entre autres, les agriculteurs, mais pas qu'eux) ont des abattements, et les plus gros pollueurs (industrie chimique, raffineries, cimenteries, tout ce qui est classé "Seveso", etc, qui représentent moins de 1&#8240; des pollueurs mais 47% de la pollution en France) &#8230; sont totalement exonérés. Bonjour l'égalité devant l'impôt !


----------



## Chang (30 Décembre 2009)

En effet, ca ne correspond pas a l'idee que je me faisaide la taxe carbonne ... 

Merci pour les clarifications


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Dead head (30 Décembre 2009)

*Vocation*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2009)

Fichier des étrangers expulsables : le gouvernement doit revoir sa copie


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Décembre 2009)

2012 ?

Pfff ca vaut pas Armageddon 

Bientot en live ?

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu..._ans_.html?idfx=RSS_international&xtor=RSS-19


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Fichier des étrangers expulsables : le gouvernement doit revoir sa copie



Depuis hier, c'est Waterloo à l'Elysée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Depuis hier, c'est Waterloo à l'Elysée...



Bof, toutes les copies "à revoir" ont déjà été annoncées comme devant être revues d'ici fin janvier, on recule pour mieux sauter, plutôt, là ! :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (31 Décembre 2009)

*" Nicolas Sarkozy n'aime pas du tout les intellectuels et il n'a pas d'humour non plus", Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet.*


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, toutes les copies "à revoir" ont déjà été annoncées comme devant être revues d'ici fin janvier, on recule pour mieux sauter, plutôt, là ! :mouais:



Mais le moral des troupes et du Petit-Napoléon en prend un sacré coup, quand même&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

Montant de la "prune" ?!...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

Hmmm...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

Retour au moyen-âge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Retour au moyen-âge




Bordel de dieu!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bordel de dieu!



[YOUTUBE]J4e1Y-2Rz24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Retour au moyen-âge




Ho... Zut...  
Tellement de violence dans ces propos... Les croisades chrétiennes, au moins, c'était civilisé et pacifique !


----------



## Chang (3 Janvier 2010)

*En Italie, le témoignage de Pap Khouma, "Black Italian", lance un débat sur le racisme ...*

Ca me rappel forcement ceci:


[YOUTUBE]kXjcf47y-zk[/YOUTUBE]

True Romance​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2010)

Grippe A: la France revend ses vaccins


----------



## mss (3 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Grippe A: la France revend ses vaccins



et meme des dons.......


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Grippe A: la France revend ses vaccins



Y a pas de petit profit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y a pas de petit profit



Dans le petit, le mesquin, le riquiqui, je crois qu'on peut devenir les champions du monde...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Retour au moyen-âge



Entre ça et Israël qui veut modifier sa constitution pour faire jurer fidélité à un état juif, on peut se foutre de la gueule des intégristes iraniens...
Décidément, les religions et leurs sbires font tout pour maintenir l'humanité dans l'obscurantisme et les particularismes antagonistes.


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2010)

'tain !... 
Comment k'tu causes bien !...


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Grippe A: la France revend ses vaccins



j'achete le lot 5 euros


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> j'achete le lot 5 euros



Tu vas le revendre sur eBay ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Comment k'tu causes bien !...



Ouais.
Le dimanche au bureau ça me rend philosophe


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais.
> Le dimanche au bureau ça me rend philosophe



Pour ceux qui seraient tentés, il serait bien évidemment mal venu de regretter la présence d'un seul et unique dimanche dans la semaine 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------

Retour vers le futur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2010)

Ah il est fort le Cameron avec son Avatar...

http://www.romandie.com/ats/news/100103192259.fp8q562j.asp


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ah il est fort le Cameron avec son Avatar...
> 
> http://www.romandie.com/ats/news/100103192259.fp8q562j.asp



Je l'ai vu vendredi soir. C'est pas mal, très spectaculaire mais pas de quoi grimper aux rideaux. D'ailleurs au début (une bonne demi-heure) je me faisais chier.

Sinon, à lire aussi, sur le message écolo du film.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, à lire aussi, sur le message écolo du film.



Là aussi on se fait chier...


----------



## KARL40 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bon .. Pas encore ... Mais les temps sont difficiles pour tout 
le monde ...

http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0101611541-prime-de-lese-majeste

Sinon, on lui a parlé du "travailler plus pour gagner plus" ?

Je préfère en rire ... :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2010)

Rien de surprenant, c'est sur l'"étiquette" qu'on voit le montant à payer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu vas le revendre sur eBay ?...



C'est fait :


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

La Roselyne se met aux nouvelles technologies :love:


----------



## rizoto (5 Janvier 2010)

90 millions de vaccins pour 5 millions de vaccinés.

RB a appliqué le principe de précaution, on ne peut pas lui reprocher. Imaginez que l'inverse est eu lieu. 

Mais au final, ca donne une idée du niveau de confiance des français aux politiques.


----------



## Chang (5 Janvier 2010)

Ca exprime surtout le calcul politique avant le calcul scientifique ... 

La prevention, c'est le mot d'ordre du gouvernement actuel, que ce soit en terme de securite, de politique etrangere ou de politique interieur ... ca ne rime a rien dans certains cas comme celui la, sinon ceder a la panique et servir le detournement de l'actualite en ecrasant les VRAIS problemes ...

Enfin, ce n'est pas que chez nous, on dirait que c'est la mode et que ca marche un peu partout ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> 90 millions de vaccins pour 5 millions de vaccinés.
> 
> RB a appliqué le principe de précaution, on ne peut pas lui reprocher. Imaginez que l'inverse est eu lieu.
> 
> Mais au final, ca donne une idée du niveau de confiance des français aux politiques.



Grippe A : 178 morts
Grippe saisonnière : plusieurs milliers

Et pour la grippe saisonnière on n'organise pas le grand barnum des centres de vaccination qui a été monté pour la grippe A.

Elle a un peu forcé sur le principe de prévention Roselyne, non ?


----------



## fedo (5 Janvier 2010)

Airbus prépare l'abandon du programme A400 M
ça voudrait dire que les contribuables européens ont financé à perte un gros porteur militaire 100% européen pour des milliards d'euro...

et que ça ferait la fortune de Boeing...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça voudrait dire que les contribuables européens ont financé à perte un gros porteur militaire 100% européen pour des milliards d'euro...



Bof &#8230; Un peu plus, un peu moins &#8230; Ah non, jamais "un peu moins" !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2010)

Un parking pour femmes avec des places de stationnement... plus larges



> le but de ce parking est de faciliter les man&#339;uvres automobiles aux femmes en  leur proposant des emplacements plus larges et une signalisation plus voyante.


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un parking pour femmes avec des places de stationnement... plus larges



J'adore :love:

1m de plus quand même !


----------



## boodou (5 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'adore :love:
> 
> 1m de plus quand même !




C'est pour les femmes obèses ???

:mouais:


----------



## Chang (5 Janvier 2010)

Et on continue avec l'em-pire du Milieu ...

  "Our country's Internet situation is unique. Compared to all kinds of restrictions in foreign countries, China has the most open Internet in the world."  «&#25105;&#22269;&#20114;&#32852;&#32593;&#24418;&#24577;&#26377;&#29305;&#27530;&#24615;&#12290;&#30456;&#23545;&#20110;&#22269;&#22806;&#30340;&#21508;&#31181;&#38480;&#21046;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#20114;&#32852;&#32593;&#26159;&#20840;&#19990;&#30028;&#26368;&#24320;&#25918;&#30340;&#12290;»
*- Zhou Xisheng (&#21608;&#38177;&#29983 Deputy Chief of Xinhua News Agency, Director-General of Xinhua News Net.*


Ca vous la coupe hein avec votre ADSL multimega max ... bande de capitalos a la petite semaine ... ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un parking pour femmes avec des places de stationnement... plus larges



Oui, mais ils ont oublié de rembourrer les piliers et les murs à hauteur de pare-chocs


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un parking pour femmes avec des places de stationnement... plus larges





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais ils ont oublié de rembourrer les piliers et les murs à hauteur de pare-chocs



Ça, c'est bien le genre de réflexions qui ne me font même pas esquisser un sourire.
Face à la misogynie ambiante encore bien trop présente, le combat féministe est plus que jamais d'actualité...


----------



## Fìx (5 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça, c'est bien le genre de réflexions qui ne me font même pas esquisser un sourire.
> Face à la misogynie ambiante encore bien trop présente, le combat féministe est plus que jamais d'actualité...



T'as tord! Avec ce comportement, tu vas avoir plein de meilleures copines.... avec l'autre, tu vas les serrer!  Rien de mieux qu'un ptit peu de misogynie (en tout cas dans l'humour) pour les faire craquer!  


Allez venez les gonz'.... J'me suis révélé, c'est fait! Tombez moi dessus maintenant!  :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça, c'est bien le genre de réflexions qui ne me font même pas esquisser un sourire.
> Face à la misogynie ambiante encore bien trop présente, le combat féministe est plus que jamais d'actualité...



Si tu voyais ma femme conduire, tu ne dirais pas ça.
Et ma réflexion n'a rien de sexiste. C'est un fait.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tu voyais ma femme conduire, tu ne dirais pas ça.
> Et ma réflexion n'a rien de sexiste. C'est un fait.



Très bien, très bien
De là à en tirer des conclusions tout à fait générales sur les femmes qui ne savent pas conduire :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2010)

Julien Dray se lache sur ses petits camarades

[YOUTUBE]rjtfmU8ZmJc&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Rien de mieux qu'un ptit peu de misogynie (en tout cas dans l'humour) pour les faire craquer !
> Allez venez les gonz'.... J'me suis révélé, c'est fait! Tombez moi dessus maintenant! :style:



Merd' merd' merd' j'me suis fait voler ma technique... Bon je vais prendre la technique de secours  "je vous ignore, ça vous fait craquer" en espérant pécho quand même deux trois gonz sur ce forum


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Airbus prépare l'abandon du programme A400 M
> ça voudrait dire que les contribuables européens ont financé à perte un gros porteur militaire 100% européen pour des milliards d'euro...
> 
> et que ça ferait la fortune de Boeing...



Euh non, de Lookheed et de son increvable C-130


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2010)

Ce qu'apporte (vraiment) le Nexus One de Google


----------



## Grug (5 Janvier 2010)

Les Darwin Awards


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> T'as tord! Avec ce comportement, tu vas avoir plein de meilleures copines.... avec l'autre, tu vas les serrer!  Rien de mieux qu'un ptit peu de misogynie (en tout cas dans l'humour) pour les faire craquer!
> 
> 
> Allez venez les gonz'.... J'me suis révélé, c'est fait! Tombez moi dessus maintenant!  :style:


Absolument. La plupart de gonzesses préfèrent un mec qui leur tape sur le cul avec un sourire carnassier à un intello boutonneux qui leur déballe l'égalité des sexes à la place de sa bite.
Et dans le cas contraire c'est des chieuses de première bourre à éviter comme la peste.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ce recadrage indispensable JP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2010)

Le président islandais refuse de sauver la banque Icesave


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le président islandais refuse de sauver la banque Icesave



Ah ça, c'est pas chez nous que ça risquerait d'arriver &#8230; Non pas que notre exécutif ait quoi que ce soit à foutre des petits épargnants ruinés, mais tu comprends, ils ont trop de copains au sein des conseils d'administration de nos banques, et aussi parmi leurs gros actionnaires. C'est le "grand écart" de la droite française : ils sont "socialistes" avec les pertes, mais "libéraux" avec les bénefs 



jpmiss a dit:


> Absolument. La plupart de gonzesses préfèrent un mec qui leur tape sur le cul avec un sourire carnassier à un intello boutonneux qui leur déballe l'égalité des sexes à la place de sa bite.
> Et dans le cas contraire c'est des chieuses de première bourre à éviter comme la peste.



Oui, mais voilà, quand on entre dans la catégorie "ado boutonneux du fin fond du cantal", ça, c'est difficile à comprendre, d'où le discours sur l'égalité des sexes et la condamnation sans appel de la mysoginie supposée de ceux qui n'y entrent pas (dans cette catégorie) !


----------



## fedo (5 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Euh non, de Lookheed et de son increvable C-130



je pensais au transporteur stratégique C-17 Mackie.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais voilà, quand on entre dans la catégorie "ado boutonneux du fin fond du cantal", ça, c'est difficile à comprendre, d'où le discours sur l'égalité des sexes et la condamnation sans appel de la mysoginie supposée de ceux qui n'y entrent pas (dans cette catégorie) !



Ben voyons... 

Sinon, si vous pensiez me viser par "ado boutonneux du fin fond du Cantal", on va dire que ça tombe complètement à côté, et ça date pas d'hier... :sleep:

--
Tiens on pourrait fusionner ce sujet avec le sujet sur l'Homme moderne : l'Homme moderne se doit donc d'être un gros beauf. De ne jamais avoir lu Beauvoir. Et d'aimer les femmes que si elles aiment être rabaissées. Très bieeeeeeeeen... :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben voyons...
> 
> Sinon, si vous pensiez me viser par "ado boutonneux du fin fond du Cantal", on va dire que ça tombe complètement à côté, et ça date pas d'hier... :sleep:
> 
> ...



Ne vous inquiétez pas.
Un jour il grandira.


Et il découvrira la joie partagée de la levrette claquée


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sinon, si vous pensiez me viser



Mais puisqu'on te dis que



fedo a dit:


> je pensais au transporteur stratégique C-17


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Absolument. La plupart de gonzesses préfèrent un mec qui leur tape sur le cul avec un sourire carnassier








_Et après on change..._


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tiens on pourrait fusionner ce sujet avec le sujet sur l'Homme moderne : l'Homme moderne se doit donc d'être un gros beauf. De ne jamais avoir lu Beauvoir. Et d'aimer les femmes que si elles aiment être rabaissées. Très bieeeeeeeeen... :sleep:



Donc lire du Beauvoir nous protège de la beauf-attitude... 
Et toi, dans quelle classe te situes-tu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Donc lire du Beauvoir nous protège de la beauf-attitude...



Si tu le lis en format poche, évidemment...


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

En parlant de lecture "feminine" je vous conseil de lire cette merveille (livre libre traduit en français) : La liste de Nurse Jones traduit par Cyprien Luraghi


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> _Et après on change..._




:love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> :love: :love:



En lisant le 2e sexe c'est encore meilleur, pour l'actif ou le passif d'ailleurs, voir les 2 !  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Absolument. La plupart de gonzesses préfèrent un mec qui leur tape sur le cul avec un sourire carnassier à un intello boutonneux qui leur déballe l'égalité des sexes à la place de sa bite.
> Et dans le cas contraire c'est des chieuses de première bourre à éviter comme la peste.



Perso, je suis un intello pas boutonneux qui tape sur le cul. C'est l'ouverture maximale.


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Perso, je suis un intello pas boutonneux qui tape sur le cul. C'est l'ouverture maximale.



L'homme moderne


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Perso, je suis un intello pas boutonneux qui tape sur le cul. C'est l'ouverture maximale.





JPTK a dit:


> L'homme moderne



Aaah... on avance on avance, sur cette question oh combien passionnante.
Et en 2010, le sujet devient transversal. Génial.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2010)

Ben tu vois, tu vas _enfin_ avoir des réponses à tes questions existentielles


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Janvier 2010)

Ou elle va se faire taper sur le cul. Au choix.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2010)

On revient donc aux fondamentaux énoncés par JP  :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2010)

C'est en France qu'il fait le mieux vivre !... 
Pour les retraités...
Étrangers...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

*Un Allemand prétend avoir un explosif dans son slip : une blague onéreuse*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est en France qu'il fait le mieux vivre !...
> Pour les retraités...
> Étrangers...





> ...Mais elle [La France] est moins bien classée pour &#8220;les loisirs et la culture&#8221; (19e ex aequo, derrière des pays comme la Moldavie ou l&#8217;Estonie)...



Ah oui, quand même ! ça rend tout de suite l'étude plus crédible...  :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> *Un Allemand prétend avoir un explosif dans son slip : une blague onéreuse*



Mais jusqu'où iront les amateurs de touché rectal... !


----------



## Dead head (6 Janvier 2010)

*Ça sentait le gaz.

Besson dénonçait Sarkozy.
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2010)

Fumer nuit gravement  À l'arrivée des trains à l'heure !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2010)

*Bon sang ne saurait mentir...*


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est en France qu'il fait le mieux vivre !...
> Pour les retraités...
> Étrangers...



C'est pour ça qu'on est les pire touristes, ailleurs on trouve qu'il fait moins bon vivre, du coup on est désagréable, CQFD :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Bon sang ne saurait mentir...*



En somme, de ton point de vue, quand on est en garde à vue, on est coupable ? Personnellement, j'attendrai un peu avant de jouer les vautours offusqués, ça me rappelle un peu trop l'affaire Julien Dray...


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ou elle va se faire taper sur le cul. Au choix.




J'imagine la scène, avec des petits bouts de tabac fleurs de pays bio équitable qui seraient expulsés du fond de ses poches de sa robe en toile de jute bio équitable retroussée :love:





pardon jugnin... pas taper...


----------



## rizoto (6 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'imagine la scène, avec des petits bouts de tabac fleurs de pays bio équitable qui seraient expulsés du fond de ses poches de sa robe en toile de jute bio équitable retroussée :love:



Tu nous fais aussi une fixette "bio" dans tes fantasmes  .


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu nous fais aussi une fixette "bio" dans tes fantasmes  .



Que serait le sexe bio/équitable/bobo/mac user ?

Libre, débridé, zen, ludique et salace ?
Ou bien cher, fermé, austère, pas compatible et plantogène ?

_Ah pardon chérie, j'ai planté pendant le coït, tu peux me rebooter stp ? Mais si roooooh.... le petit bouton marron derrière !_


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Bon sang ne saurait mentir...*





Romuald a dit:


> En somme, de ton point de vue, quand on est en garde à vue, on est coupable ? Personnellement, j'attendrai un peu avant de jouer les vautours offusqués, ça me rappelle un peu trop l'affaire Julien Dray...



D'autant que j'ai eu beau relire trois fois l'article, on n'a même aucune idée des faits qui lui sont reprochés  :mouais:

Par contre, j'ai bien aimé le nom du service de police : "Brigade de Répression de la Délinquance Astucieuse" (B.R.D.A.). Ils ont mis qui à la tête de la B.R.D.B.M ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> En somme, de ton point de vue, quand on est en garde à vue, on est coupable ? Personnellement, j'attendrai un peu avant de jouer les vautours offusqués, ça me rappelle un peu trop l'affaire Julien Dray...



Oui. La présomption d'innocence, ça existe et ce n'est pas fait pour les chiens.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> En somme, de ton point de vue, quand on est en garde à vue, on est coupable ? Personnellement, j'attendrai un peu avant de jouer les vautours offusqués, ça me rappelle un peu trop l'affaire Julien Dray...



Loin de moi une telle pensée!

De toutes façons, chez ces gens-là on peut être responsable mais jamais coupable !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2010)

Ou alors on s'auto-amistie. On a l'habitude dans la famille Fabius.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Janvier 2010)

Il s'est auto-amnistié, Fabius ? Je ne crois pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2010)

Je ne crois pas non plus.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Besson dénonçait Sarkozy.
> [/B]



:love: :love: :love:  
C'est marrant, ça. 



Romuald a dit:


> En somme, de ton point de vue, quand on est en garde à vue, on est coupable ? Personnellement, j'attendrai un peu avant de jouer les vautours offusqués, ça me rappelle un peu trop l'affaire Julien Dray...



Laisse tomber, c'est le retour de Lemmy... 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Il s'est auto-amnistié, Fabius ? Je ne crois pas.



Il n'a pas eu le génie de Berlusconi, tout de même... :rateau:


----------



## fedo (6 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Il s'est auto-amnistié, Fabius ? Je ne crois pas.



ça dépend pour quel dossier 

sang contaminé ? non
hormone de croissance ? non
rainbow warrior ? joker


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'imagine la scène, avec des petits bouts de tabac fleurs de pays bio équitable qui seraient expulsés du fond de ses poches de sa robe en toile de jute bio équitable retroussée :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lien


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça dépend pour quel dossier
> 
> sang contaminé ? non
> hormone de croissance ? non
> rainbow warrior ? joker



Le Rainbow Warrior, on avait porté plainte contre lui ? Non. Et l'affaire du Rainbow warrior s'est soldée par un règlement d'un tribunal arbitral entre les deux pays.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça dépend pour quel dossier
> 
> sang contaminé ? non
> hormone de croissance ? non
> rainbow warrior ? joker



"Responsable mais pas coupable" selon la formule trouvée à l'époque...


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2010)

De toutes façons, côté auto-amnistie, ça marche à gauche comme à droite, il y a de toutes façons consensus. Celle en lien n'est ni la première ni la dernière. Charité bien ordonnée, etc.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Charité bien ordonnée, etc.



Nan, on dit "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même". 
Charité bien ordonnée etc, ça existe pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et je suis?... UN GROS CON!



Disons qu'appliqué comme tu es et à force de bosser avec l'amour du travail bien fait qui te caractérise, tu vas bien finir par y arriver...


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Disons qu'appliqué comme tu es et à force de bosser avec l'amour du travail bien fait qui te caractérise, tu vas bien finir par y arriver...


Sûr !...
Il f'rait p'têt un bon mécano, à force...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Sûr !...
> Il f'rait p'têt un bon mécano, à force...



Tu veux dire que le robinet thermostatique avait été installé façon geyser ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2010)

Sur la Safrane ? :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2010)

Vous n'êtes que des hyènes. 

(Sauf tibo, mais c'est uniquement parce qu'elle n'a rien compris. Si ça avait été le cas je suis sûre qu'elle ne serait pas mieux que vous.  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des hyènes.



Tu t'en veux à ce point là, mon p'tit Bobby ? Nan, je d'mande, parce que si tu les traite de hyènes, sachant que les hyènes sont des charognards, et qu'ils s'acharnent sur toi, ça implique, de facto que tu te considère comme une


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2010)

*Grippe A : « Ils ont organisé la psychose »*


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Grippe A : « Ils ont organisé la psychose »*



je suis pas tombé dedans 

la tache sur la copie privée pour les cartouches d'encres et autres toners de laser (pardon encre en poudre )

Sauf que la ça devient ridicule, j'espère que le monde de l'entreprise va leur tomber dessus


----------



## rizoto (7 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Grippe A : « Ils ont organisé la psychose »*


 
Et ça se tient, sa théorie?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> je suis pas tombé dedans
> 
> la tache sur la copie privée pour les cartouches d'encres et autres toners de laser (pardon encre en poudre )
> 
> Sauf que la ça devient ridicule, j'espère que le monde de l'entreprise va leur tomber dessus



Ben c'est normal une tache pour une cartouche d'encre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Et ça se tient, sa théorie?


A part le truc un peu fumeux de la culture sur cellules cancéreuses (qui a mon avis décrédibilise un peu le papier) je suis convaincu depuis des mois que ce qu'il dit n'est pas loin de la vérité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> je suis pas tombé dedans
> 
> la tache sur la copie privée pour les cartouches d'encres et autres toners de laser (pardon encre en poudre )
> 
> Sauf que la ça devient ridicule, j'espère que le monde de l'entreprise va leur tomber dessus



Ce qui est curieux, c'est qu'il n'ait pas prévu de l'étendre (en plus) sur les ramettes de papier  


EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais, et aussi sur les verres correcteurs et autres lentilles, qui permettent à ceux dont la vue baisse, de lire leurs copies privées ! :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> A part le truc un peu fumeux de la culture sur cellules cancéreuses (qui a mon avis décrédibilise un peu le papier) je suis convaincu depuis des mois que ce qu'il dit n'est pas loin de la vérité.



Disons, en tout cas, que ce procédé n'est pas suffisamment testé pour que l'on soit sûr de son innocuité.



Ça n'a rien n'a voir, et je me suis retenu d'en parler jusque là, parce que je respecte les consignes de sécurité que l'on m'a donné, mais il y a deux journalistes de France Télévisions qui ont été enlevé en Afghanistan la semaine dernière. Je connais l'un d'eux, il couvre l'afghanistan depuis un bon bout de temps, plusieurs fois par an. Et pour le moment, l'histoire a tout l'air d'être bordélique.

Mais voilà que l'autre agité s'en mèle, et là, ça vaut le coup que ça se sache, parce que dire autant de conneries, c'est quand même une performance.

http://www.rue89.com/2010/01/06/jou...n-de-nicolas-sarkozy-choque-a-france-3-132614

"L'inconscience" des journalistes qui ne se contentent pas des missions embeded, le "coût" des opérations de libération entreprises, on croit rêver... Mais non, on ne rêve pas, ce nain de jardin nous gouverne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça n'a rien n'a voir, et je me suis retenu d'en parler jusque là, parce que je respecte les consignes de sécurité que l'on m'a donné, mais il y a deux journalistes de France Télévisions qui ont été enlevé en Afghanistan la semaine dernière. Je connais l'un d'eux, il couvre l'afghanistan depuis un bon bout de temps, plusieurs fois par an. Et pour le moment, l'histoire a tout l'air d'être bordélique.
> 
> Mais voilà que l'autre agité s'en mèle, et là, ça vaut le coup que ça se sache, parce que dire autant de conneries, c'est quand même une performance.
> 
> ...



Ben ça te surprend, toi ? Depuis le temps qu'il reproche aux journalistes de ne pas se contenter de dire ou d'écrire exclusivement ce qu'il leur dit de dire ou d'écrire ?


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça te surprend, toi ? Depuis le temps qu'il reproche aux journalistes de ne pas se contenter de dire ou d'écrire exclusivement ce qu'il leur dit de dire ou d'écrire ?



Non, ça ne me surprend pas. Mais là, il met en danger le processus de négociation, ça, c'est très fort.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la tache sur la copie privée pour les cartouches d'encres et autres toners de laser (pardon encre en poudre )



A force de nous enc..., ils finiront bien par nous coller _aussi_ une taxe sur la vaseline :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Janvier 2010)

pour moi toutes ces taxes soit disant contre le piratage légitime son action... Pourquoi payer pour une fraude non commise ? Quitte à payer autant au profiter. Le jour où les politiques seront faire la différence entre un firewall et un éditeur de texte, peut-être arriveront-ils à comprendre que leurs lois débiles sur les nouvelles technologies sont complètement hors du temps. A quand la taxe sur le câble RJ45 ou les transmetteurs WiFi véhiculant des données pirates et les câbles d'alimentation permettant à ses éléments de fonctionner et enfin le plastique des touches du clavier et de la souris qui sont la base de l'interface entre le pirate et l'objet du mal qu'est l'ordinateur. Ca devient pire que n'importe quoi cet état et ce gouvernement, j'espère simplement qu'au ministère de la culture, il y existe des gens un minimum intelligent qui comprendront que ce rapport est comme le dit si bien christophe :

[youtube]sotc9cdkcCo[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, ça ne me surprend pas. Mais là, il met en danger le processus de négociation, ça, c'est très fort.



Pour les bourdes le nain de jardin qui nous gouverne est très fort.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> A force de nous enc..., ils finiront bien par nous coller _aussi_ une taxe sur la vaseline :mouais:



Ils feraient mieux de coller une taxe sur les émissions d'idées à la con (celle-là en est une belle).


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les bourdes le nain de jardin qui nous gouverne est très fort.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu veux ruiner Lefevre ????


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> A force de nous enc..., ils finiront bien par nous coller _aussi_ une taxe sur la vaseline :mouais:



il y a la TVA sur la vaseline  et même sur les cordes pour faire un noeud coulant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu veux ruiner Lefevre ????



Il s'arrêterait avant d'être ruiné.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2010)

R.I.P. Philippe Seguin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> R.I.P. Philippe Seguin



Je ne l'ai jamais rencontré, mais il avait un tableau de moi... Il avait donc bon goût.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, ça ne me surprend pas. Mais là, il met en danger le processus de négociation, ça, c'est très fort.



S'agissant du processus de négociation, dans ces propos rapportés sur le mode conditionnel, le nain n'est pas le seul qui aurait dû se taire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2010)

La TV en 3D


----------



## silvio (8 Janvier 2010)

Je suis ministre de la santé ? ah bon ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

J'aimerais bien connaitre les données sur ce cd.   

En tout cas il est sûr que ce n'était pas la liste des agents de la CIA, tout le monde sait que ça ne vaut plus un sous.


----------



## Chang (8 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5343795 a dit:
			
		

> pour moi toutes ces taxes soit disant contre le piratage légitime son action... Pourquoi payer pour une fraude non commise ? Quitte à payer autant au profiter.



C'est effectivement affligeant de voir que sous le couvert d'une incapacite a trouver une formule adaptee a la demande, tout un secteur de l'industrie culturelle revendique le droit a son salaire par le biais de taxes sur des produits qui ne la concerne pas directement.

Surtout que pour celui qui achete regulierement de la musique ou des livres ou des films, il se voit contraint a passer a la caisse 2 fois ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2010)

Hum...
Et...
Y'a d'la musique sur le site ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2010)

Plus de 200 Millions d'entrée au Cinéma en 2009.
Ben, je croyais que le piratage tuait le cinéma... 
On nous aurait menti ? :mouais:


----------



## fedo (8 Janvier 2010)

> Ben, je croyais que le piratage tuait le cinéma...
> On nous aurait menti ? :mouais:



oui c'est une fable.

c'est le meilleur résultat depuis l'arrivée de Canal+...

et surtout plus situation économique est mauvaise, plus le cinéma marche...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On nous aurait menti ? :mouais:



çà se saurait si les politiques mentaient


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

Sans compter que ce sont les films les plus téléchargés qui font le plus d'entrées


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans compter que ce sont les films les plus téléchargés qui font le plus d'entrées




Non, pas forcément. Certaines bouses surmédiatisées sont extrêmement téléchargées, sans que leurs entrées ou leurs ventes de dvd n'explosent. Les Bronzés 4 en sont une parfaite illustration.
Le téléchargement, ça sert aussi à ne pas payer les bouses.



Sinon, il faudrait un fil juste pour lui, mais...

La compil Lefebvre est arrivée !

[DM]x91i4c_le-best-of-de-frederic-lefebvre_news[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La compil Lefebvre est arrivée !
> 
> [DM]x91i4c_le-best-of-de-frederic-lefebvre_news[/DM]



 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2010)

:love: Je comprends mieux pourquoi Mackie fait des fautes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

S'il avait un iPhone au lieu d'un blackberry notre mackie serait un vrai académicien. Ils ne doivent pas être bien beau les messages d'Obama


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, il faudrait un fil juste pour lui, mais...
> 
> La compil Lefebvre est arrivée !



J'ai adoré "les faux médicaments qui circulent sur internet" ! 

Bon, je vous laisse, faut que j'aille télécharger un tube d'aspirine :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:



Idem :love: 


"Elever des statues de notre bon président": les perles des Créateurs de Possibles, le site de l'UMP


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, il faudrait un fil juste pour lui, mais...
> 
> La compil Lefebvre est arrivée !
> 
> [DM]x91i4c_le-best-of-de-frederic-lefebvre_news[/DM]



tout simplement lefebvresque:love:


----------



## duracel (8 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, pas forcément. Certaines bouses surmédiatisées sont extrêmement téléchargées, sans que leurs entrées ou leurs ventes de dvd n'explosent. Les Bronzés 4 en sont une parfaite illustration.
> Le téléchargement, ça sert aussi à ne pas payer les bouses.
> [/DM]




Oula malheureux, il n'y en a que 3 pour le moment.  
Dieu nous préserve d'un 4ème opus...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> tout simplement lefebvresque:love:



Excellent adjectif 
Je vais l'adopter ... 


Sinon, niveau sport, ça mitraille sec ...

http://www.lemonde.fr/sport/article...ise-mitraille_1289415_3242.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## fedo (8 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, pas forcément. Certaines bouses surmédiatisées sont extrêmement téléchargées, sans que leurs entrées ou leurs ventes de dvd n'explosent. Les Bronzés 4 en sont une parfaite illustration.
> Le téléchargement, ça sert aussi à ne pas payer les bouses.



c'est pas le bon exemple, il a fait au moins 6 millions d'entrées.

disons plutôt la série le Transporteur 1,2,3...

ça fait 2 millions d'entrées mais niveau téléchargement ça cartonne.

mais aller encore 3 semaines à attendre





non vous ne rêvez pas, c'est un film avec Lagaf, déjà candidat au palmrès des + gros narnars de la galaxie.


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


>



Si ça se trouve ça va être SUPER !!


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Si ça se trouve ça va être SUPER !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2010)

nilda fernandez sort un nouvel album.


Ben ouais les gars, vous racontez des conneries, et vous passez à côté des infos essentielles.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> nilda fernandez sort un nouvel album.
> 
> 
> Ben ouais les gars, vous racontez des conneries, et vous passez à côté des infos essentielles.



Ne rigolez pas, si ça se trouve ça va être super


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> non vous ne rêvez pas, c'est un film avec Lagaf, déjà candidat au palmrès des + gros narnars de la galaxie.



Avant de pouvoir concurrencer Jean Lefèvre, il a du chemin à faire


----------



## Dead head (9 Janvier 2010)

*« Irradié ! Je suis le sage, le fou, le débile»*


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, il faudrait un fil juste pour lui, mais...
> 
> La compil Lefebvre est arrivée !




Comme le faisait remarquer un pote : il manque "les immigrés afghans feraient mieux de rentrer chez eux au lieu de déserter". :love: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *« Irradié ! Je suis le sage, le fou, le débile&#8230;»*



Ben faut se mettre à la place des industriels, aussi, que pèsent quelques millions de cancers supplémentaires, dont, de toute façon, les soins seront financés sur l'argent du contribuable, en regard des milliards d'Euro supplémentaires que ça ferait gagner à leurs actionnaires ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2010)

L'Inserm d'Angers vous offre un petit verre de rouge.


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

*JE POURRAIS AVOIR UN 10ÈME VERRE DE POLYPHÉNOLS ROUGE S'IL VOUS PLAÎT MADAME ??*


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2010)

Conséquences du dérèglement climatique : pluies acides

On vous avait pourtant prévenu


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2010)

*y'a des "petits cons" ici ?*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2010)

Attention c'est du lourd que j'url-post !

En effet celà vient d'un site de qualité, tenu par un journaliste pour qui qualité et éthique sont...inconnues !

http://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/ar...-heros-d-un-docu-realite-sur-w9-regardez.html

En tout cas ca fait envie...ou pas 

Petit_Louis


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

C'est vraiment du lourd, qu'est ce qu'il s'est empaté le Steven.
Pis les méchants c'est que des nains jaunes et des blacks, c'est du vrai docuréalité :smiley-qui-vomit:

Mais sur la droite il y avait un lien plus interessant


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2010)

80% de "NON" en Martinique, 70% en Guyane.
Voila qui montre bien que la "légitimité" des indépendantistes a du plomb dans l'aile...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2010)

La vraie actu du week-end c'est ça. Allez les petits gars.


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 80% de "NON" en Martinique, 70% en Guyane.
> Voila qui montre bien que la "légitimité" des indépendantistes a du plomb dans l'aile...


Et le fait de voter pour un texte de loi...
Qui ne sera défini que bien plus tard...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila qui montre bien que la "légitimité" des indépendantistes a du plomb dans l'aile...



C'est pas vraiment ce que l'article que tu cites tend à dire, si j'ai bien lu ce qu'il y a, la question posée signifiait "voulez vous avoir un nouveau statut dont nous (le gouvernement et sa majorité parlementaire) définirons le contenu après votre réponse (vous aurez la surprise), ou voulez vous garder l'actuel". Dans le genre "démagogique", on ne fait pas mieux (quoi que si, en fait, l'ancien maire de droite de ma commune avait eu le pompon, en jetant (avant sa propre élection) dans les dents de son prédécesseur socialiste le résultat d'un sondage qui avait eu 99% de oui dans la commune. La question posée était "voulez vous plus de sécurité" ).


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5349064 a dit:
			
		

> La vraie actu du week-end c'est ça. Allez les petits gars.



mais qui a ouvert le score pour Laval ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais qui a ouvert le score pour Laval ?



Il doit se nommé Mayenne comme tout ce qui est dans ce département. De toute façon ce n'est pas l'important, l'important c'est la qualification et la hausse de la consommation de bière chez jenjean


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

*Une « prise magique » pour téléphoner gratuitement*


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2010)

Nan mais...  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan mais...  :sleep:



Si leurs détecteurs de drogue sont aussi sensibles qu'ils le disent, on va tous se retrouver en taule, car il parait qu'au moins 25% des billets de banque en circulation sont pollués par des traces de drogue, qui, bien entendu, passant par nos doigts, viennent ensuite se déposer sur tout ce qu'on touche, et d'ici qu'avec ses délires sécuritaires, l'aut'nain nous fasse voter par ses larbins une loi accordant une force probante à ce genre de détecteur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

*Facebook veut sacrifier la vie privée de ses utilisateurs*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2010)

Qu'il le fasse, ça apprendra aux utilisateurs de croire encore qu'on vie dans un monde bisounours respectant bien le droit à l'image et aux données personnelles. Bienvenue dans le monde de l'internet avec ses règles aussi impitoyables soient-elles. Ces abonnés de fessedebouc pensaient vraiment qu'au départ, la gentille start-up ne comptait pas vendre les informations les concernant et s'assoir sur ce monticule de pognon que les publicitaires sont prêts à offrir. Ce genre de commerce existe depuis la création de la publicité elle même. Lettres, téléphone, adresse mail, tout est bon pour touché le plus de client potentiel possible et s'il est déjà ciblé alors une bonne partie du travail est déjà mâché. Franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui choc, c'était déjà annoncé au moment même où le site se créait, maintenant s'il y a des millions de gens crédules tant mieux pour eux.


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2010)

Hadopirate. 

trop beau pour être vrai.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Janvier 2010)

Le match Guillon - Val a vraiment commencé !

[DM]xbtg43_sarkozy-actionnaire-de-france-inter_fun[/DM]


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Janvier 2010)

Programme sur Virgin a dit:
			
		

> Casino Royale
> Genre : Comédie
> Date de sortie : 1967
> Durée : 2h11
> ...


C'est de la politique fiction&#8230;   :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2010)

'tain de vérole !...
Ça va continuer longtemps ?!...


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain de vérole !...
> Ça va continuer longtemps ?!...


Tant qu'ils n'auront pas d'idée...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2010)

témoignages édifiants : suicides en têtes de train


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> témoignages édifiants : suicides en têtes de train



Yep... que dire, j'aimerais pas être à leur place en effet, c'est vraiment particulier comme situation, je parle des conditions de travail et de ce "risque" inévitable, y a peu de professions exposées à ça aussi facilement je pense...


----------



## rizoto (12 Janvier 2010)

> A la SNCF, un suicide est considéré comme un accident du travail.


et chez Orange?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> et chez Orange?



Rien à voir :



> A la SNCF, un suicide (_d'un usager_) est considéré comme un accident du travail (_pour le conducteur du train qui l'a heurté_).



Les clients d'Orange se suicidant rarement en se jetant sous leur Livebox, le personnel d'Orange est assez peu concerné !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> et chez Orange?



une faute professionnelle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Yep... que dire, j'aimerais pas être à leur place en effet, c'est vraiment particulier comme situation, je parle des conditions de travail et de ce "risque" inévitable, y a peu de professions exposées à ça aussi facilement je pense...



Moi non plus, je n'aimerai pas ëtre à leur place.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Ces suicidés, égoïstes, pourraient au moins mettre des lunettes de soleil par respect des conducteurs qui n'ont pas tous la force mentale adéquate pour affronter une telle mort soudaine les yeux dans les yeux alors qu'ils n'ont rien demandé.  En plus ça ralenti le trafic, ça oblige a nettoyer et vérifier la rame ce qui à un coût non négligeable pour la société sans parler des séances avec un psy qui sont loin d'être gratuites et qu'il faut allouer au budget annuel. Tout cela entraine la hausse du prix du billet et donc plus de difficulté pour les usagés en difficulté financière de joindre les deux bouts à la fin du mois. Et ses même usagés étant en retard à cause d'un passage à l'acte, se voient mal vu par leur patron et donc soumit à plus de pression. Alors forcément un jour ils craquent deviennent dépressifs et se suicide de la même manière. En fait c'est un cycle qui ne pourra être cassé que le jour où ces personnes comprendront qu'il existe d'autres manières tout aussi efficaces plus économique pour notre société actuelle et même plus écologique


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi non plus, je n'aimerai pas ëtre à leur place.



Ah bah si si, moi j'aimerais beaucoup être à leur place, bien sûr que si !...


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2010)

Quand un contre-pouvoir dérange, on le discrédite

Ce monsieur, ministre et avocat, devrait savoir que le conseil constitutionnel n'a pas à statuer sur les enjeux ou le bien fondé d'une loi, mais sur sa conformité à la constitution.
Il ne fait donc pas la loi à la place des deux chambres, il s'assure qu'elle est en conformité avec les principes de base de la république.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand un contre-pouvoir dérange, on le discrédite
> 
> Ce monsieur, ministre et avocat, devrait savoir que le conseil constitutionnel n'a pas à statuer sur les enjeux ou le bien fondé d'une loi, mais sur sa conformité à la constitution.
> Il ne fait donc pas la loi à la place des deux chambres, il s'assure qu'elle est en conformité avec les principes de base de la république.



Toi, t'as pas tout compris, encore : quand une décision du nain et de son gouvernement sont en contradiction avec les principes de base de la république, c'est aux principes de base de la république de changer, il ne saurait en aucun cas en aller différemment. Non mais faire payer la taxe carbone par les gros pollueurs, pis quoi encore ? Pourquoi pas faire en sorte que les riches paient plus d'impôts ces salauds de pauvres, pendant que tu y es ? :mouais: 

spice di gauchiste !


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

De toute façon, Devedjian c'est (et ça a toujours été ) un porte-flingue...
Faîtes un effort de mémoire et rappelez vous de certains débats; ce type là, est d'une agressivité assez phénoménale...
Il fait partie de ceusses qui m'exaspèrent (le mot est faible) le plus...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Janvier 2010)

Pfffff Devedjian il n'est pas super drôle, juste un peu con, j'aurais préféré une Morano ou mieux un One Man Show de Lefebvre.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Nan justement, il est loin d'être con...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, t'as pas tout compris, encore : quand une décision du nain et de son gouvernement sont en contradiction avec les principes de base de la république, c'est aux principes de base de la république de changer, il ne saurait en aucun cas en aller différemment. Non mais faire payer la taxe carbone par les gros pollueurs, pis quoi encore ? Pourquoi pas faire en sorte que les riches paient plus d'impôts ces salauds de pauvres, pendant que tu y es ? :mouais:
> 
> spice di gauchiste !



C'est tout à fait ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> De toute façon, Devedjian c'est (et ça a toujours été ) un porte-flingue...
> Faîtes un effort de mémoire et rappelez vous de certains débats; ce type là, est d'une agressivité assez phénoménale...
> Il fait partie de ceusses qui m'exaspèrent (le mot est faible) le plus...



Le pit-bull de Sarko (Lefebvre), qui s'est aussi lâché sur le Conseil constitutionnel après que celui-ci eut retoqué la taxe carbone, est beaucoup plus agressif. 

D'ailleurs, aujourd'hui c'est lui le porte-flingue du nain.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Apple Care


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> De toute façon, Devedjian c'est (et ça a toujours été ) un porte-flingue...
> Faîtes un effort de mémoire et rappelez vous de certains débats; ce type là, est d'une agressivité assez phénoménale...
> Il fait partie de ceusses qui m'exaspèrent (le mot est faible) le plus...



N'oublions pas non plus qu'il a fait partie d'Occident, comme une bonne partie de la droite actuelle.  Et ce n'est pas vraiment anodin.


----------



## Chang (13 Janvier 2010)

Une info etrangement tres tres peu relayee en France alors qu'elle fait les gros titres outre Manche et outre Atlantique: Google menace de fermer ses bureaux en Chine. (article en anglais).

En gros, suite a une attaque ciblee sur des comptes de militants des droits de l'Homme qui ont un compte gmail ainsi que sur les systemes informatiques de plusieurs grosses entreprises etrangeres installees en Chine continentale (notez bien l'importance), Google a decide de ne plus censurer son site chinois dans les semaines a venir et est pret a quitter le pays si ses demandes ne sont pas satisfaites. Google ne cible pas verbalement mais on comprend tres bien que l'entreprise americaine sous-entend que le gouvernement chinois est derriere ces attaques.

Aussi pour vous donner plus d'infos. Google.cn est censure et google.com est accessible mais pas en chinois. Ces "dissidents" ont choisits gmail car les serveurs sont a l'etranger et il y a un cryptage supplementaire apparement. Le plus gros moteur de recherche en Chine s'appel Baidu et est utilise par la majorite des utilisateurs locaux ...

J'avoue avoir du mal a imaginer un internet sans google. J'avoue avoir du mal a imaginer bosser sans google. J'avoue avoir du mal a imaginer comment la Chine peut esperer garder un flux de technologies entrantes aussi intense si elle decide de sortir google de son territoire. Si cela se passe, alors une grosse incertitude sur le futur de nombreuses personnes expatriees en Chine ainsi que leurs entreprises relatives se posera. 

Le gouvernement chinois a rarement fait preuve de bon vouloir et si jamais google prend la decision de quitter le pays, alors les annees d'ouvertures n'auront servie a rien et l'on se retrouverait vers un retour au silence complet. 

Cependant, il est a note qu'il est bon de lire qu'une entreprise ne supporte plus les caprices de censure de la part d'un geant economique en devenir. Car il s'agit bien de caprices. 
Plus la Chine s'ouvre, plus elle se renferme sur elle meme. 

Je ne sais plus ou j'ai lu cela dernierement, mais on ne peut pas demander a une population d'etre consommatrice de biens, de mode, d'etre un acteur economique energique et porteur si on lui confisque le droit a la pensee individuelle, si on lui muselle toute creation hors des bornes admises par le bureau de l'information etc etc ... cela n'est pas possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Une info etrangement tres tres peu relayee en France alors qu'elle fait les gros titres outre Manche et outre Atlantique: Google menace de fermer ses bureaux en Chine. (article en anglais).
> 
> En gros, suite a une attaque ciblee sur des comptes de militants des droits de l'Homme qui ont un compte gmail ainsi que sur les systemes informatiques de plusieurs grosses entreprises etrangeres installees en Chine continentale (notez bien l'importance), Google a decide de ne plus censurer son site chinois dans les semaines a venir et est pret a quitter le pays si ses demandes ne sont pas satisfaites. Google ne cible pas verbalement mais on comprend tres bien que l'entreprise americaine sous-entend que le gouvernement chinois est derriere ces attaques.
> 
> ...




Outch :affraid: On va le perdre, là, comme on connaît l'attachement inébranlable des dirigeants chinois à la liberté d'expression, il va finir en "pièces détachées pour greffes d'organes", le Chang, s'il continue à tenir ce genre de propos depuis le territoire chinois


----------



## Dead head (13 Janvier 2010)

En France, le pouvoir préfère *les mensonges *à la censure.


----------



## rizoto (13 Janvier 2010)

Et via un VPN, t'auras toujours acces a Google, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> En France, le pouvoir préfère *les mensonges *à la censure.





> Sarkozy aurait-il "infiniment" pris ses auditeurs pour des imbéciles?



C'est vraiment une question, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2010)

Décidément...
La plus vieille République noire de l'Histoire, n'en finit pas de souffrir...



Grôôââââârrrr !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Décidément...
> La plus vieille République noire de l'Histoire, n'en finit pas de souffrir..





> "Le quartier général de la mission de stabilisation de l'ONU en Haïti (Minustah) s'est effondré en grande partie.



Y zont même pas été foutus de stabiliser leur propre immeuble, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils arrivent à stabiliser quoi que ce soit d'autre, ceux là


----------



## Gronounours (13 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Grôôââââârrrr !...




T'imagines le lâché de vieilles poufs botoxées en chaleur sur le bateau&#8230;

Remarque, point besoin de gilets de sauvetage en cas d'avaries sur le bateau, avec tout ce silicone, ça doit flotter tout seul


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zont même pas été foutus de stabiliser leur propre immeuble, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils arrivent à stabiliser quoi que ce soit d'autre, ceux là


:sleep:
Même l'hôpital principal de Port au Prince s'est effondré... :hein:
Une alerte au tsunami émise pour l'ensemble des Antilles...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h14 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Remarque, point besoin de gilets de sauvetage en cas d'avaries sur le bateau, avec tout ce silicone, ça doit flotter tout seul


 




Tiens donc ?!...


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens donc ?!...



Dans la série 'faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais', il y a aussi ça

Et histoire de rendre espoir ou bonne conscience à certain(e)s, ça


----------



## Chang (13 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Outch :affraid: On va le perdre, là, comme on connaît l'attachement inébranlable des dirigeants chinois à la liberté d'expression, il va finir en "pièces détachées pour greffes d'organes", le Chang, s'il continue à tenir ce genre de propos depuis le territoire chinois



Ce n'est pas un probleme de dire ces choses la si ce n'est pas sur un espace publique chinois ... Quand au VPN, je l'utilise deja largement pour tout ce qui est Youtube/DM/ etc et certains blogs/journaux.

Non, la nouvelle importante c'est le partit prix d'une entreprise qui pense que son poids commercial est  suffisament important pour influer sur un gouvernement aussi tetu qu'un poux. Et si ca ne marche pas, eh bien ils ne pourront plus etre utilises comme instruements pour museler une liberte d'expression deja tres restreinte.

Que Google passe tout cela en sa faveur/marketing, c'est evident, le resultat sera tout de meme tres tres interessant ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un probleme de dire ces choses la si ce n'est pas sur un espace publique chinois ...



Comment ? On avait oublié de te le dire ? MacGe est automatiquement traduit en chinois (les deux, mandarin et cantonnais), et transmis aux plus hautes instances du PCC !

Il y a de la négligence dans nos services, là, on devait tenir les membres informés de ce minuscule détail !


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Janvier 2010)

Le chien de Guy Bedos tué d'une balle dans la tête.

C'est quoi ce bordel, là, on tue les _cursinu_ maintenant, en Corse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment ? On avait oublié de te le dire ? MacGe est automatiquement traduit en chinois (les deux, mandarin et cantonnais), et transmis aux plus hautes instances du PCC !



Déjà que les francophones/francophiles ne comprennent qu'un coup sur 10 ce que ce certains d'entre nous disent ici, j'imagine ce que ça peut donner en mandarin ou en cantonnais. Et je ne parle même pas de ton humour . Conclusion, il y a de l'avenir pour plusieurs d'entre nous dans le cryptage des informations sensibles


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déjà que les francophones/francophiles ne comprennent qu'un coup sur 10 ce que ce certains d'entre nous disent ici, j'imagine ce que ça peut donner en mandarin ou en cantonnais. Et je ne parle même pas de ton humour . Conclusion, il y a de l'avenir pour plusieurs d'entre nous dans le cryptage des informations sensibles



Entends-tu par la que certaines réponses (pour ne pas parler des questions), c'est du chinois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Entends-tu par la que certaines réponses (pour ne pas parler des questions), c'est du chinois ?



Pour nous, oui, mais pour les chinois, c'est de l'hébreu !


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Que Google passe tout cela en sa faveur/marketing, c'est evident, le resultat sera tout de meme tres tres interessant ...



En tout cas ils ont du retard, face à  Baidu qui détient 60% du traffic (Google 26% et des brouettes).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Presque un darwin award...


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zont même pas été foutus de stabiliser leur propre immeuble, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils arrivent à stabiliser quoi que ce soit d'autre, ceux là


Juste parfois...
Faudrait que t'arrêtes de vouloir pondre systématiquement un post teinté "d'humour"...


> le monde.fr:
> Bernard Kouchner annonce sur RTL que le patron de la Mission de paix de l'ONU, le Tunisien Hedi Annabi, serait mort lors du séisme ainsi que tous ceux
> qui se trouvaient dans le bâtiment de l'ONU.


--------------------------------​


Money, money...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Money, money...


 
Recyclbank - le mot important, c'est bank, je parie - dans quelques années, ils proposeront peut-être des prêts de déchets à taux variables pour permettre même aux plus pauvres qui ne font plus de déchets vu qu'ils n'ont plus rien à bouffer d'avoir quand même de quoi mettre dans la petite poubelle bleue pour gagner un an ce Caca-Cola.


----------



## Dead head (13 Janvier 2010)

*« La société Kärcher ne se reconnaît pas dans les propos et les amalgames auxquels est associé son nom ».*

*« Comment voulez-vous que je sois fier d'être français ? »*


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2010)

Ayé !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ayé !



Grippe A : Bachelot donne rendez-vous en septembre (histoire d'entretenir la parano qui sera oubliée d'ici là...)



> La ministre a précisé que deux contrats de revente de vaccins avaient été signés avec le Qatar (300 000 doses) et Monaco (80 000 doses)


80 000 doses pour Monaco... pour un "pays" qui compte à peine plus de 30 000 habitants... Soit ils sont encore plus cons que Roselyne (hypothèse quasi improbable) soit ça sent la spéculation sur la parano...


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2010)

Tiens, une p'tite news "anodine"...
À priori la demande a été faite pour un moratoire sur les expulsions de sans papiers haïtiens présents en Guadeloupe...
Pour six mois...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 80 000 doses pour Monaco... pour un "pays" qui compte à peine plus de 30 000 habitants... Soit ils sont encore plus cons que Roselyne (hypothèse quasi improbable) soit ça sent la spéculation sur la parano...



Ils sont p'têt très précautionneux ? 3 doses / personne ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ils sont p'têt très précautionneux ? 3 doses / personne ?



Si ils pouvaient tous crever..


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> (histoire d'entretenir la parano qui sera oubliée d'ici là...)



Faut pas attendre septembre, y'a des vaccins à écouler, on ne va pas arriver à tous les revendre ! 


> "Cela ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'il faut arrêter de se vacciner, car personne ne peut garantir que cette pandémie ne fera pas de rebond"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ayé !



Oui mais il y a une épidémie de gestro qui arrive. :love:

Manque de bol pour Roselyne : ses vaccins contre la grippe A ne seront d'aucune efficacité.


----------



## Fìx (14 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 80 000 doses pour Monaco... pour un "pays" qui compte à peine plus de 30 000 habitants... Soit ils sont encore plus cons que Roselyne (hypothèse quasi improbable) soit ça sent la spéculation sur la parano...



Yourouuuh! Victoire! 

Donc si j'compte bien, la France a acheté 90 millions de vaccins, 20 millions ont été utilisés...

Reste plus que........  69,92 millions  de vaccins à refourger! :rateau:

Ils comptent s'adresser à qui maintenant?... Andore? Vatican? Saint Marin?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Yourouuuh! Victoire!
> 
> Donc si j'compte bien, la France a acheté 90 millions de vaccins, 20 millions ont été utilisés...
> 
> ...



Non, pas le vatican, qui dispose du vaccin universel*, et n'a donc besoin de rien d'autre ! 


(*) Deux injection d'eau bénite en intra-musculaire à 15 jours d'intervalle


----------



## Gronounours (14 Janvier 2010)

Et si ça marche pas, c'est qu'il fallait prier mieux que ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Pacte


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pacte



Tiens, justement, moi qui me demandais quel genre de vêtement lui offir en cadeau d'anniversaire, à celui là :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Piqûre de rappel


----------



## boodou (14 Janvier 2010)

On est trop sympa


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Piqûre de rappel



"en vertu de la _Lex Bessonica_, un ministre acculé niera jusquà sa propre existence plutôt que de reconnaître une erreur" :love::love::love::love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Janvier 2010)

Il y en a ici qui vont très vite demander leur carte de donneur.   

La femme de Florent serait polonaise ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5353406 a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a ici qui vont très vite demander leur carte de donneur.



Mackie a déjà son visa


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Janvier 2010)

L'avantage avec Mackie c'est qu'en plus du sang ils vont pouvoir aussi prélever de la bile (ça peut toujours servir)


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2010)

Pas sûr que ça passe l'obstacle du Congrès...
Va y avoir du lobbying...
(et pas qu'un peu !...)


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas sûr que ça passe l'obstacle du Congrès...
> Va y avoir du lobbying...
> (et pas qu'un peu !...)



non ce que les banques visées craignent le plus c'est la hausse des taux d'intérêts, et Obama également.
alors franchement récupérer 120 milliards de $ par an sur 50 banques aux USA + filiales à l'étranger ça devrait passer passer tout seul pour les banques. ça n'ampute que 2,5 milliards par an sur les bonus par banque.

c'est ça où une hausse des taux d'intérêts, là les banques rigoleraient moins parce qu'il y aurait des bonus bien plus faibles !!!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2010)

Ouais, mais ça m'étonnerait quand même, qu'elles lâchent le morceau facilement !...


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, mais ça m'étonnerait quand même, qu'elles lâchent le morceau facilement !...



je corrige mon erreur c'est 120 milliards sur 10 ans, soit 12 milliards par an pour 50 banques = rien du tout ou presque pour elles.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> je corrige mon erreur c'est 120 milliards sur 10 ans, soit 12 milliards par an pour 50 banques = rien du tout ou presque pour elles.


C'est jamais rien du tout pour un banquier.
Comment tu crois qu'ils s'enrichissent?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comment tu crois qu'ils s'enrichissent?



...A base de Call/Put, Butterfly/Calendar Spreads, Straddles, Strips/Straps ? 
Ou vente d'armes aussi, défiscalisation des riches, etc... 

Bref des personnes qui ne manquent pas d'ethique...


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est jamais rien du tout pour un banquier.
> Comment tu crois qu'ils s'enrichissent?



pas grave pour eux ils accorderont plus de prêts immobiliers résidentiels.
et puis ils  refourgueront les créances dans des produits financiers en les mélangeant avec des contrats à terme sur une parité monétaire facile genre monnaie lettone/euro 
comme ça si la créance est douteuse, pas grave, elle sera masquée par la parité monétaire ascendante.

p'tain j'aurais du faire banquier :affraid:

mais j'aurais préféré inventer ça:






le 747 transformé en télescope aéroporté.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2010)

*Courage Peillon fuyons..*.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> mais j'aurais préféré inventer ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toucher a un 747 SP  le plus mignon  sacrilege 

edit : livré en '77 a la Pan Am : http://www.747sp.com/History.asp?21441 (et photo inside  )


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2010)

big brother (chinois du FBI) is watching you


----------



## Gronounours (15 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> big brother (chinois du FBI) is watching you




On peut pas dire que les courageux se bousculent pour leur dire d'aller se faire mettre avec leur méthode d'intimidation


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> On peut pas dire que les courageux se bousculent pour leur dire d'aller se faire mettre avec leur méthode d'intimidation



Real politik  

C'est pas nouveau, il y a longtemps que les grands principes ne font plus le poids face aux petits intérêts


----------



## Chang (15 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> big brother (chinois du FBI) is watching you



Ce que neanmoins le Chine ne comprend pas, c'est qu'en dehors de ses frontiere, il y a une liverte fondamentale de pouvoir parler de ce que l'on veut (a 99%) ... Et que donc, quand ces pressions exercees beatement par des fonctionnaires zeles font surface dans la presse etrangere, c'est tout qui est a refaire ...

La Chine est aussi ignorante des us et coutumes de la diplomatie occidentale que les Occidentaux le sont de la diplomatie Chinoise ... entre des blancs cravates avec leurs arrieres colonialistes et des jaunes avec leur lunettes de 2 m2 facon grand ecran et leur arrogance et denigrement total de tout ce qui vient de l'exterieur, on a pas finit les anicroches economiques et culturelles ... 

C'est quand meme un pays qui, je pense, est en train de toucher les limites de son ouverture/fermeture. Ils ne pourront pas contiuner a jouer la carte de la technologie si les chinois ont de mois en moins acces a l'exterieur. 
Plus la populace moyenne va avoir acces aux moyens de communications comme l'internet, en anglais, plus ils seront a meme de contester. Et si ce n'est pas le cas, cela voudra dire que le developpement economique et social en Chine n'a toujours pas eu lieu ...

Desole, je suis un peu bavard, mais vous pensez bien que ca me tient un peu a coeur ... :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Janvier 2010)

Pour avoir travaillé avec une grosses entreprise chinoise récemment je pense que pour l'économie ils n'auront pas trop de problème par contre pour le social c'est différent, même si on est occidental et qu'on semble avoir certaines libertés, même de parole, quand on est en chine (sans doute parce qu'on représente du pognon alors forcément on est plus magnanime) on ressent bien le fait que c'est loin d'être le cas pour les chinois alors qu'ils sont dans leur propre pays (surement du fait qu'ils sont dans leur propre pays).


----------



## fedo (15 Janvier 2010)

> je pense que pour l'économie ils n'auront pas trop de problème



ah si ils ont de sacrés problèmes qui commencent à apparaître avec une bulle immobilière + une bulle du crédit.
la preuve, ils ont obligé les banques à augmenter leurs fonds propres il y a 3 jours.

je rajouterais une surcapacité industrielle.

sans parler de la baisse continuelle de leur excédent commercial avec les USA et du fait que la faiblesse du yuan tend à favoriser l'inflation à 2 chiffres.
inflation renforcée par l'arrivée en masse de capitaux étrangers.

il y a beaucoup de doutes sur la qualité des créances des banques qui accordent plus de 50 milliards de $ de crédit chaque mois.
et on ne sait pas très bien qui va pouvoir se payer les appartements de toutes les tours qui sortent de terre à Shangaï.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> toutes les tours qui sortent de terre à Shangaï.



Et pas qu'à Shangaï. De toute manière ils ne s'embêtent même plus à construire une seule tour, généralement le marché c'est un pack de 2 ou 3 tours voir 4 à construire (de matin comme de nuit) dans le contrat.


----------



## Chang (15 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> et on ne sait pas très bien qui va pouvoir se payer les appartements de toutes les tours qui sortent de terre à Shangaï.



Meme sur le lopin de terre a cote de mon batiment, et je ne suis pas a shanghai. Ils dynamitent la roche en sous sol tous les matins, c'est sympa ... 2 tours de 35 etages vont etre construites avec des prix au m2 representant jusqu'a 10 ans de salaire ouvrier ... ca a beau etre une ville "balneaire", faut pas deconner. Mais bon ils y croient, ca fait un peu rire ... sauf les ouvriers.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Learning from Europe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

*Haïti : Mobilisation autour dune carte libre*


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2010)

Accusation d'entente illégale...


----------



## Chang (15 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Meme sur le lopin de terre a cote de mon batiment, et je ne suis pas a shanghai. Ils dynamitent la roche en sous sol tous les matins, c'est sympa ... 2 tours de 35 etages vont etre construites avec des prix au m2 representant jusqu'a 10 *mois* de salaire ouvrier ... ca a beau etre une ville "balneaire", faut pas deconner. Mais bon ils y croient, ca fait un peu rire ... sauf les ouvriers.



Je rectifies juste un detail ...  ...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2010)

Bon ça va, on s'en branle des chinois!


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2010)

Les cinq ressorts d'une "égoprésidence"

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2010)

UMP : en 2009, «beaucoup d'adhérents sont décédés»


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

La France, le pays où il fait bon vivre.
Il ne doit y avoir que les français pour se plaindre de vivre en France.


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> La France, le pays où il fait bon vivre.
> Il ne doit y avoir que les français pour se plaindre de vivre en France.


Hop !.... 


tirhum a dit:


> C'est en France qu'il fait le mieux vivre !...
> Pour les retraités...
> Étrangers...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> UMP : en 2009, «beaucoup d'adhérents sont décédés»



Je comprends mieux l'urgence qu'il y avait à commander tant de vaccins contre le grippe ! Il n'aurait plus manqué que l'épisode malheureux de la pandémie en élimine 1 de plus !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2010)

Bon ben...

[YOUTUBE]NJiuKCm0LUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2010)

Allez, encore une couche

Florilège pour ceux qui auront la flemme de tout lire :

_"N'importe qui d'autre aurait dû payer. Cela aurait été entre 2.500 euros et 4.500 euros", concède le responsable SNCF, qui admet la difficulté de faire payer le parti du gouvernement.

Le chef des Jeunes UMP, Benjamin Lancar, a accepté de s'exprimer sur cet oubli, mais sa réponse demeure un mystère... "De toute façon on avait privatisé le TGV () C'était 100% jeunesse pop'. A partir du moment où le TGV était privatisé, je vois pas où est le débat () Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on ait besoin d'autorisation quand on filme dans un jardin ou d'autres lieux comme ça _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Massacre dHalabja : Ali le Chimique condamné à mort.


----------



## Chang (17 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Florilège pour ceux qui auront la flemme de tout lire :
> 
> _[gna gna gna et gna gna gni] _



Je ne suis pas UMP, ni PS ni rien ... et honnetement je trouve assez pitoyable, bien que dans une pure veine Rue89, que les seuls arguments politiques avances ces jours ci consistent en des droits non-payes pour une video nulle avec des nazes en train de chanter une chanson pourrie ... 

Enfin, ne reste t'il plus que cela comme fond de debat ? 

Meme si la reponse de Lancar est absolument incomprehensible ... (je cherche encore le sens de sa phrase), je pense qu'il y a des articles plus interessants a ecrire plutot que de pointer la mediocrite des voisins.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2010)

Sauf que ce clip nul avec les non-droits payés est sorti alors que le gouvernement que soutiennent ou dont sont membres ces nazes a fait voter une loi nommée HADOPI tout aussi naze et qui prétend lutter contre le piratage.

Ca donne un relief particulier aux "méfaits" des auteurs de cette vidéo nulle.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Je ne suis pas UMP, ni PS ni rien ... et honnetement je trouve assez pitoyable, bien que dans une pure veine Rue89, que les seuls arguments politiques avances ces jours ci consistent en des droits non-payes pour une video nulle avec des nazes en train de chanter une chanson pourrie ...
> 
> Enfin, ne reste t'il plus que cela comme fond de debat ?
> 
> Meme si la reponse de Lancar est absolument incomprehensible ... (je cherche encore le sens de sa phrase), je pense qu'il y a des articles plus interessants a ecrire plutot que de pointer la mediocrite des voisins.


Rassure toi, ç'aurait été le PS, j'aurai relevé pareil. Le mettre ici était pour trois choses :
1) comme déjà dit, le 'faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais' erigé en art de vivre 
2) le fait que ça ne va pas changer, puisque 'on' admet la difficulté de faire payer un parti de gouvernement.
3) la réponse effectivement incompréhensible de Lancar, mais surtout sa méconnaissance (pour ne pas dire son j'en-n-ai-rien-à-foutre) des lois.

Tout ça n'étant révélateur que du mépris puissance douze avec lequel le politique traite ceux dont il glane les voix. Et ça ne date pas d'hier, ni du retour de la droite au pouvoir. J'ai seulement l'impression que ça empire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien beau tout ça mais il faut savoir que...

[DM]xbulz0[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est bien beau tout ça mais il faut savoir que...
> 
> _Vidéo_



C'est digne d'Eve Angeli qui un jour avait aussi fait la déclaration du siècle sur la mort. C'était un truc du style "Je connais quelqu'un qui est mort mais il ne l'a pas fait exprès".


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

Ou Stéphanie de Monaco à propos de la corrida: "les taureaux sont des êtres humains comme les autres"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2010)

De toutes façons, quand Sarko sort du discours qu'on lui a écrit (ce qu'il a dû faire dans le cas présent), ça finit souvent avec ce genre de déclarations croquignolesques.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> De toutes façons, quand Sarko sort du discours qu'on lui a écrit (ce qu'il a dû faire dans le cas présent), ça finit souvent avec ce genre de déclarations croquignolesques.



Faudrait quand même pas non plus le prendre pour plus con qu'il n'est. Cet homme est quand même avocat Bien sûr, il ne s'exprime pas aussi habilement que d'autres, mais il a su le faire suffisamment bien, il y a peu, pour persuader 53 % de personnes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faudrait quand même pas non plus le prendre pour plus con qu'il n'est. Cet homme est quand même avocat Bien sûr, il ne s'exprime pas aussi habilement que d'autres, mais il a su le faire suffisamment bien, il y a peu, pour persuader 53 % de personnes.



Faut dire que de ce point de vue, il a bien été aidé par sa principale concurrente, qui, non contente d'être socialiste, se permettait en plus d'être une femme ! 53%, j'aurais pensé qu'il y avait plus de machos que ça en France ! :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut dire que de ce point de vue, il a bien été aidé par sa principale concurrente, qui, non contente d'être socialiste, se permettait en plus d'être une femme ! 53%, j'aurais pensé qu'il y avait plus de machos que ça en France ! :rateau:



C'est pas faux...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est pas faux...  :rateau:


T'es macho aussi ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es macho aussi ?!...



Ah non, et je ne suis pas de droite non plus...


----------



## fedo (17 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Cet homme est quand même avocat&#8230;



Rachida dati aussi.
Fréderic Lefebvre aussi.
Pascal Clément aussi.
Jean François Copée aussi.

etc etc...

ça ne veut rien dire.
puisque devenir avocat c'est une cooptation et pas un examen... (je cite les propos d'un directeur de l'école du barreau de Lille il y a quelques années).


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut dire que de ce point de vue, il a bien été aidé par sa principale concurrente, qui, non contente d'être socialiste, se permettait en plus d'être une femme ! 53%, j'aurais pensé qu'il y avait plus de machos que ça en France ! :rateau:


Bah attend, elle aurait pu être noire en plus...


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Janvier 2010)

Je vous rappelle que l'électorat est majoritairement féminin. 52,9% de femmes.
Or, si ma mémoire est bonne, 54% des femmes ont voté pour Nicolas Sarkozy au second tour de l'élection présidentielle, d'après les analyses des sorties des urnes effectuées par le CEVIPOF.
Par conséquent, le vote des hommes a donc été plutôt en faveur de Ségolène Royal, et la candidate féminine n'est pas arrivée à convaincre une majorité de ses pairs.
Ce ne sont pas les machos qui ont fait perdre Ségo.
C'est elle.


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Parole d'une femme



On voit que t'y connais pas grand-chose


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faudrait quand même pas non plus le prendre pour plus con qu'il n'est. Cet homme est quand même avocat Bien sûr, il ne s'exprime pas aussi habilement que d'autres, mais il a su le faire suffisamment bien, il y a peu, pour persuader 53 % de personnes.



Je ne le prends pas pour plus con qu'il n'est. Et le reste, je sais merci.

Mais c'est un fait que, quand il part en roue libre dans ses discours, on se risque dans le bizarre comme dirait l'autre. Donc il ferait mieux de s'en tenir aux discours qu'on lui écrit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah attend, elle aurait pu être noire en plus...



Ses conseillers en communication l'en ont dissuadée ! :rateau:



l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vous rappelle que l'électorat est majoritairement féminin. 52,9% de femmes.
> Or, si ma mémoire est bonne, 54% des femmes ont voté pour Nicolas Sarkozy au second tour de l'élection présidentielle, d'après les analyses des sorties des urnes effectuées par le CEVIPOF.
> Par conséquent, le vote des hommes a donc été plutôt en faveur de Ségolène Royal, et la candidate féminine n'est pas arrivée à convaincre une majorité de ses pairs.
> *Ce ne sont pas les machos qui ont fait perdre Ségo.*
> C'est elle.



Mais si ! Le machisme n'est pas un trait spécifiquement masculin, les hommes qui le sont le sont vis à vis de toutes les femmes sauf leur mère, les femmes machistes, elles, le sont vis à vis de toutes les *autres* femmes, sauf leur mère ! Si les français(es) votaient en fonction de convictions politiques, ça se saurait, non ? Les résultats d'élections ne pourraient varier qu'en fonction des opinions des abstentionnistes ! 

D'ailleurs, on a pu voir ici un specimen assez typique de ce qui l'a fait perdre 


boodou a dit:


> Et elle est prête pour aller perdre à nouveau !
> Quelle belle salope &#8230;


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Elle n'est pas meugnôônne sur cette photo ?!... 


> _"Nous sommes devenus une institution démocratique, ouverte, transparente"_


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle n'est pas meugnôônne sur cette *photo*...



T'es qu'un pervers Titi


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (tu fais comment, pour l'armure ? Une pince à crustacés ?)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle n'est pas meugnôônne sur cette photo ?!...



oula ! elle a fusionné avec Danièle Gilbert ??  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)

On revient au sujet, merci. 

Prise Nasale.


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

Tous les moyens sont bon pour aller sur la lune


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2010)

Hugo Chavez n'est pas très joueur


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Ben alors ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Hugo Chavez n'est pas très joueur


Faudra lui dire que Nintendo et Sony c'est jap et que les vilains capitalistes américains sont représentés par Microsoft et sa XBox. Ou alors au Venezuela ils n'en sont encore rendu qu'à la 32 bits (pourtant il parle de Wii je crois dans son discours). Et viva la revolution (vidéoludique)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2010)

*Haïti: croisière de luxe à quelques kilomètres du centre du séisme*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Haïti: croisière de luxe à quelques kilomètres du centre du séisme*



[youtube]4HZ4T00JU2w[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2010)

Quand il y a eu le tsunami en 2004, il y a eu des touristes qui sont allés faire trempette dans la mer comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2010)

Ça n'empêche pas d'avoir la nausée.


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2010)

et les mains sales.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2010)

Pour des raisons de budget, la scène suivante sera entièrement bruitée à la bouche.


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pour des raisons de budget, la scène suivante sera entièrement bruitée à la bouche.



Tain tu fais super bien l'onanisme !


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2010)

Ah oui. Les relations ça sert. Moi je connais personne&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle n'est pas meugnôônne sur cette photo ?!...



Bonjour Madame!


----------



## Dead head (19 Janvier 2010)

*Protégez-vous... des températures extrêmes.*


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2010)

Pour 5 milliards, faut prendre son temps !... 

D'ailleurs, en parlant d'EDF...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------

Vous aimez vot' banque, vous ?!...


----------



## fedo (19 Janvier 2010)

ça y est c'est la reprise... des faillites !
et pour Japan Airlines.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Entendu sur France Inter hier ou avant-hier matin, ça m'a fait tiquer; la journaliste sur place à Haïti fait entendre des témoignages de victimes, amputations etc.
"Les équipes médicales travaillent d'arrache-pied"
 :hosto: :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs, en parlant d'EDF...



GDF-Suez, c'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Entendu sur France Inter hier ou avant-hier matin, ça m'a fait tiquer; la journaliste sur place à Haïti fait entendre des témoignages de victimes, amputations etc.
> "Les équipes médicales travaillent d'arrache-pied"
> :hosto: :sick:



Ca me fait penser au film Wayne's World quand les deux gugus se pointent à un bureau de poste et rencontre un aveugle au guichet... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> GDF-Suez, c'est pas mal non plus.



En gros ça "gaz" pour eux quoi.  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En gros ça "gaz" pour eux quoi.  :rateau:



Mais qu'est-ce que ça nous fait suez quand on reçoit leur facture ! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> et pour Japan Airlines.



pourtant Jal est une très bonne compagnie, bien au dessus de d'Air France !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> pourtant Jal est une très bonne compagnie, bien au dessus de d'Air France !



Me suis laissé dire qu'ils ont de bien jolies toilettes...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Me suis laissé dire qu'ils ont de bien jolies toilettes...



a tiens en parlant d'avion va faire un tour a l'aéroport de Genève Jeudi


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens en parlant d'avion va faire un tour a l'aéroport de Genève Jeudi



C'est ça ouais: vais aller me les peler pour voir un avion qui vole depuis cinq ans...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est ça ouais: vais aller me les peler pour voir un avion qui vole depuis cinq ans...



mais pas en suisse  en même temps a GVA l'approche est toujours sympa, surtout si c'est pas le lac


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

Dis autrement: je m'en branle.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

*Le double salaire d'Henri Proglio relance la polémique*



> Eric Woerth a relevé que les grands patrons étaient "mieux payés" dans d'autres pays.
> "La France n'est pas un pays qui paye si bien que cela ses dirigeants même si les sommes peuvent sembler très importantes"



No comment... :sick:


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2010)

Nouveau job..


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le double salaire d'Henri Proglio relance la polémique


Je crois que c'est Luc Chatel qui a dit ce matin qu'il était normal d'avoir ce double salaire afin qu'il puisse avoir le même salaire qu'avant et que c'était indispensable pour garder nos meilleurs dirigeant, sachant que le pauvre n'est que le 32ième salaire du CAC


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Nouveau job..



 :hein:

ceci dit...

  :love:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> pourtant Jal est une très bonne compagnie, bien au dessus de d'Air France !



Oui mais Air France sait où trouver de nouvelles ressources.


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Oui mais Air France sait où trouver de nouvelles ressources.



Oui, mais non.


			
				une des réactions à l'article a dit:
			
		

> Etant moi même de forte corpulence et prenant régulierement l'avion, j'ai été stupéfait de l'information du Monde. Elle se révèle INEXACTE. J'ai TOUJOURS payé un supplément (75% en plus en effet) pour disposer d'une deuxieme place. J'ai donc appelé mon agence Air France qui me précise que la SEULE NOUVEAUTE est qu'AIR FRANCE REMBOURSERA le supplément si l'avion n'est pas complet au moment du départ. Merci au Monde de VERIFIER l'information. Sinon je m'abonne à Closer ou Voilà.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> pourtant Jal est une très bonne compagnie, bien au dessus de d'Air France !



*c'est c'la, oui...*


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

Solidarité ?!...
Point trop n'en faut...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2010)

Nouveau séisme en Haïti il y a moins d'une heure : magnitude 6,1. 

Twitter est déjà en "over capacity"... :rateau:
Aucun site d'infos généraliste n'en a parlé pour l'instant...


----------



## Dead head (20 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Nouveau séisme en Haïti il y a moins d'une heure : magnitude 6,1.
> 
> Twitter est déjà en "over capacity"... :rateau:
> Aucun site d'infos généraliste n'en a parlé pour l'instant...



A 13 h, *TF1 en ligne en parlait*.




Salut, l'ami !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Nouveau séisme en Haïti il y a moins d'une heure : magnitude 6,1.
> 
> Twitter est déjà en "over capacity"... :rateau:
> Aucun site d'infos généraliste n'en a parlé pour l'instant...



*et à 12:27 le Fig. l'annonçait...*


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et à 12:27 le Fig. l'annonçait...*



Et DTC, on en parlait aussi ?
On s'en fout de qui a la plus grosse, non?


----------



## Dead head (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et DTC, on en parlait aussi ?
> On s'en fout de qui a la plus grosse, non?



Comme si ton flood arrangeait quelque chose  . Toujours aussi fin, toi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Comme si ton flood arrangeait quelque chose  . Toujours aussi fin, toi !



Moi aussi je t'aime :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *c'est c'la, oui...*



je crois que tu n'a pas compris, dans l'article il est question des relations de la compagnie avec le pouvoir politique, moi je te parle de qualité de services, d'entretien du matériel, de disponibilité :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et à 12:27 le Fig. l'annonçait...*



Dingue !  :sleep:
Je ne lis JAMAIS le Figaro, je dois décidément louper des trucs grave cools... 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et DTC, on en parlait aussi ?
> On s'en fout de qui a la plus grosse, non?



Ben non, Lemmy ne se fout jamais de rien, surtout quand il s'agit de défendre ses potes, tu ne le savais pas encore ?...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




macinside a dit:


> je crois que tu n'a pas compris, dans l'article il est question des relations de la compagnie avec le pouvoir politique, moi je te parle de qualité de services, d'entretien du matériel, de disponibilité :mouais:



Ben ouais, mais du moment qu'il y a une comparaison avec ces salauds de communiss' de l'URSS, c'est forcément tout pourri. Toi aussi, tu n'as rien compris.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais du moment qu'il y a une comparaison avec ces salauds de communiss' de l'URSS, c'est forcément tout pourri. Toi aussi, tu n'as rien compris.



niveau fiabilité c'est pas terrible  mais bon, ils ont  eu concordsky :love:









​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On s'en fout de qui a la plus grosse, non?


Tu dis ça parce que c'est pas toi  :style:


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Nouveau job..



je trouve ça vraiment dégradant....


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> je trouve ça vraiment dégradant....



A quand un chauffeur de chiotte humain ?  :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> je trouve ça vraiment dégradant....




Moi j'trouves ça plutôt cool comme boulot


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> A quand un chauffeur de chiotte humain ?  :mouais:



les chiottes nippon sont prêt chauffer


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

pré-chauffés mackie.. pré-chauffés.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> pré-chauffés mackie.. pré-chauffés.



non, on tes les prêtes chauffer


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> pré-chauffés mackie.. pré-chauffés.





macinside a dit:


> non, on tes les prêtes chauffer



Chiotte c'est un substantif féminin, pré-chauffées, et le tiret est inutile (préchauffer /p&#641;e.&#643;o.fe/ transitif 1er groupe) 
On tes les prêtes chauffer, y'a du boulot pour l'instit 
   :modo:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

Chez moi on dit UN chiotte (ou des chiottes). C'est peut être pas pareil en Wallonie.

UNE chiotte c'est une bagnole pourrie


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> les chiottes nippon sont prêt chauffer





macinside a dit:


> non, on tes les prêtes chauffer


'tain, mackie...
Fait un effort...
Parfois tu écris... même pas avec tes pieds... 
Et me dis pas que c'est l'iPhone !...
C'est une mauvaise excuse...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain, mackie...
> Fait un effort...
> Parfois tu écris... même pas avec tes pieds...
> Et me dis pas que c'est l'iPhone !...
> C'est une mauvaise excuse...


Bah quoi, Frédéric Lefebvre  s'est bien servit de la même excuse avec le Blackberry


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi j'trouves ça plutôt cool comme boulot



Yep étudiant ça me ferait marrer et je préférerais ça que de bosser au macdo, mais sinon, humainement parlant c'est vraiment gerbant.


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Yep étudiant ça me ferait marrer et je préférerais ça que de bosser au macdo, mais sinon, humainement parlant c'est vraiment gerbant.



bah tant que tu ne restes pas dans le lit avec le/les clients, ça va non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Yep étudiant ça me ferait marrer et je préférerais ça que de bosser au macdo, mais sinon, humainement parlant c'est vraiment gerbant.





Humainenement parlant, on a vu pire...
Puis bon, être payé pour pioncer j'préfères ça qu'être traité comme un chien a faire un boulot de merde


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Humainenement parlant, on a vu pire...
> Puis bon, être payé pour pioncer j'préfères ça qu'être traité comme un chien a faire un boulot de merde



C'est pour ça que je disais que pour un job étudiant je prends, comparé au macdo, mais sinon dans l'idée je trouve ça carrément gerbant si. C'est banaliser l'humain objet à la solde du consommateur, encore plus que de traiter un étranger comme un nègre car là on a encore au moins l'excuse du racisme ou du pays en voie de développement ou que sais-je encore.
Là vraiment on touche à la déshumanisation de l'individu et ce que je trouve fort c'est qu'on le fait sans légalement atteindre à sa dignité et sa condition d'être humain. Je trouve ça subtilement ignoble j'insiste.

Nan mais sans trop m'approcher du point Godwin, pourquoi pas proposer un savon hydratant pour riche à la graisse de gros aussi nan ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------




boodou a dit:


> bah tant que tu ne restes pas dans le lit avec le/les clients, ça va non ?



Ça dépend des clientes !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Humainenement parlant, on a vu pire...
> Puis bon, être payé pour pioncer j'préfères ça qu'être traité comme un chien a faire un boulot de merde



Ah çà, côté _pioncer_ en ce moment, t'es au niveau


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2010)

A 22h26 il était pas au lit.



Mais que font ses parents ? 
(son père, surtout)


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Nouveau job..



je le fais gratos pour toi, tout les soirs :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> je le fais gratos pour toi, tout les soirs :love:


T'as du retard à l'allumage, toi... :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (20 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> traiter un étranger comme un nègre car là on a encore au moins l'excuse du racisme ou du pays en voie de développement ou que sais-je encore.



Qu'est ce que tu peux dire comme bétises ...  :sleep:



JPTK a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je disais que pour un job étudiant  je prends, comparé au macdo, mais sinon dans l'idée je trouve ça  carrément gerbant si. C'est banaliser l'humain objet à la solde du  consommateur, encore plus que de traiter un étranger comme un nègre car  là on a encore au moins l'excuse du racisme ou du pays en voie de  développement ou que sais-je encore.
> Là vraiment on touche à la déshumanisation de l'individu et ce que je  trouve fort c'est qu'on le fait sans légalement atteindre à sa dignité  et sa condition d'être humain. Je trouve ça subtilement ignoble  j'insiste.



Sérieusement, y a bien pire comme boulot. Tu te poses, tu chauffes ton lit.... hein bon... c'est loin d'être dégradant, fatiguant. tu t'abimes pas la santé, tu ne dois pas trop avoir de pression ou d'objectifs.  

Tu peux même lacher un pet pour accélerer la cadence de chauffe. 



JPTK a dit:


> C'est banaliser l'humain objet à la solde du  consommateur.
> Là vraiment on touche à la déshumanisation de l'individu et ce que je  trouve fort c'est qu'on le fait sans légalement atteindre à sa dignité  et sa condition d'être humain. Je trouve ça subtilement ignoble  j'insiste.



Il y a des centaines de métiers bien plus dure et plus déshumanisant. je ne comprend pas ta réaction.


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as du retard à l'allumage, toi... :rateau:



Dans un sens, oui... :rateau:

Mais en même temps, c'est un job de 5 minutes. 5 minutes, c'est un timing correct pour Mackie.
Dans sa famille, on a jamais dépassé les 5 minutes, je crois...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans un sens, oui... :rateau:
> 
> Mais en même temps, c'est un job de 5 minutes. 5 minutes, c'est un timing correct pour Mackie.
> Dans sa famille, on a jamais dépassé les 5 minutes, je crois...



ne confondons pas Amok et moi  Amok a besoins de viagra en plus


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans un sens, oui... :rateau:
> 
> Mais en même temps, c'est un job de 5 minutes. 5 minutes, c'est un timing correct pour Mackie.
> Dans sa famille, on a jamais dépassé les 5 minutes, je crois...


Douche comprise?


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y a des centaines de métiers bien plus dure et plus déshumanisant. je ne comprend pas ta réaction.



Bah réfléchis 5 min tu va voir ça aide 
C'est juste le métier le plus dégradant du monde et qui présente le mieux du monde, mais si tu n'y vois rien à dire tant mieux, sache qu'on est sur 1 sur 2 à penser l'inverse alors faut juste arrêter de penser que ce qu'on a dans le crâne, c'est juste, c'est bon et puis là déjà on en a déjà bcp fait tu vois ? Se remettre en cause, voir un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez ou arrêter d'être tout simplement pragmatique ça te cause ? 

Je dis pas que j'ai raison, je dis juste que ça m'interpelle et que j'ai envie d'y réfléchir, libre à toi d'avancer des arguments ou te taire


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2010)

Nan mais l'article ne dit en rien qu'il s'agit d'un "métier". C'est plutôt une tâche assignée aux employés de l'hôtel. On peut la trouver ingrate, mais dégradante, je sais pas. Aller se pieuter quelques minutes dans un lit propre, même si c'est pour d'affreux bourgeois...

Moi c'est plutôt en tant que client que ça me déplairait. La chaleur déneutralise* un lit, et j'aime bien en connaître l'origine, du coup...

Mais on reconnaît bien le machiavélisme de mado, tiens. Toujours à mettre les sujets bouillants sur la table, elle se délecte de nous voir nous étriper, j'suis sûr ! 

* nan nan, ça se dit pas...


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais on reconnaît bien le machiavélisme de mado, tiens. Toujours à mettre les sujets bouillants sur la table, elle se délecte de nous voir nous étriper, j'suis sûr !




Quelle salo.. !! 


Nan mais alors pourquoi pas un métier pour chauffer la bourgeoise du bourgeois avant qu'il la fourre afin qu'elle soit à bonne température ?

Ou alors un autre pour préparer la pute de monsieur ? (pléonasme pardon)

Ou encore un métier où on lécherait la cuvette des toilettes histoire d'être sûr que ça soit nous qui chopions la gastro et pas lui ?

Nan je ne comprend pas :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ...
> Moi c'est plutôt en tant que client que ça me déplairait. La chaleur déneutralise* un lit, et j'aime bien en connaître l'origine, du coup ...



Mouai, je compte pas le nombre de fois ou j'ai trouvé un poil de cul en soulevant les draps pour me coucher dans un hotel...  :sleep: :rateau:



jugnin a dit:


> ...Mais on reconnaît bien le machiavélisme de mado, tiens. Toujours à mettre les sujets bouillants sur la table, elle se délecte de nous voir nous étriper, j'suis sûr !  ...



In bed with mado ??   :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Douche comprise?



La bengili ne prenait pas de douches.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La bengili ne prenait pas de douches.


Elle était trop grosse, c'est pour ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

Un accord commercial doit pouvoir être trouvé entre Ryanair et Holiday Inn. Pour tout passager en surpoids voire obèse, occupant double/triple place sur un vol, qui accepte de faire chauffe-lit humain à l'arrivée à Londres, Holiday-Inn s'engage à payer la deuxième/trousième place à Ryanair. Comme cela, Holiday Inn emploie le passager pour chauffer facilement un lit 2 places en moins de 5 minutes ce qui lui permet de pas recruter de chauffe-lit humain supplémentaire. Aucun risque d'incendie. Il ne manque plus qu'à faire présenter l'idée à la presse et au monde qui va sûrement trouver cela très bien, écologique et parfaitement intelligent quant à la gestion des ressources humaines.


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un accord commercial doit pouvoir être trouvé entre Ryanair et Holiday Inn. Pour tout passager en surpoids voire obèse, occupant double/triple place sur un vol, qui accepte de faire chauffe-lit humain à l'arrivée à Londres, Holiday-Inn s'engage à payer la deuxième/trousième place à Ryanair. Comme cela, Holiday Inn emploie le passager pour chauffer facilement un lit 2 places en moins de 5 minutes ce qui lui permet de pas recruter de chauffe-lit humain supplémentaire. Aucun risque d'incendie. Il ne manque plus qu'à faire présenter l'idée à la presse et au monde qui va sûrement trouver cela très bien, écologique et parfaitement intelligent quant à la gestion des ressources humaines.



Bon bah ça va alors


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah réfléchis 5 min tu va voir ça aide
> C'est juste le métier le plus dégradant du monde et qui présente le mieux du monde, mais si tu n'y vois rien à dire tant mieux, sache qu'on est sur 1 sur 2 à penser l'inverse alors faut juste arrêter de penser que ce qu'on a dans le crâne, c'est juste, c'est bon et puis là déjà on en a déjà bcp fait tu vois ? Se remettre en cause, voir un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez ou arrêter d'être tout simplement pragmatique ça te cause ?
> 
> Je dis pas que j'ai raison, je dis juste que ça m'interpelle et que j'ai envie d'y réfléchir, libre à toi d'avancer des arguments ou te taire



Très honnêtement, je suis du même avis que jaipatoukompri : cette tâche, si l'on ne peut parler de métier comme l'a rappelé jugnin, est dégradante dans sa nature même. Elle pourrait bien être en plus illégale. Si l'on considère que le corps humain est utilisé ici comme un "objet" ayant pour finalité de réchauffer un lit, comme pourrait le faire une bouillote, par exemple, et que les personnes qui s'occupent de cette tâche sont des employés de l'hôtel, donc payés pour cela, cette tâche va à l'encontre du principe de non-patrimonialité du corps humain (articles 16-1 et 16-5 du Code civil).


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2010)

Chavez accuse l'US Navy d'être à l'origine du tremblement de terre en Haïti
ça serait drôle si ce n'était pas dramatique. même les Russes se moquent de lui...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Après la télé, Internet


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Chavez accuse l'US Navy d'être à l'origine du tremblement de terre en Haïti
> ça serait drôle si ce n'était pas dramatique. même les Russes se moquent de lui...



C'est pas pire que la réflexion de l'autre truffe qui y voyait la main de Dieu, Haïti ayant bien sur fait un pacte avec le diable pour établir la première république noire. Sur ce coup il a été un peu long à la détente, Dieu.


----------



## Dead head (21 Janvier 2010)

L'actualité et la politiques sont-elles amusantes quand la gauche et la droite marchent *main dans la main* pour nous imposer la même politique (comme au temps de la prétendue Constitution européenne) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> L'actualité et la politiques sont-elles amusantes quand la gauche et la droite marchent *main dans la main* pour nous imposer la même politique (comme au temps de la prétendue Constitution européenne) ?



Ben, on reparlera de ça lorsqu'on te ponctionnera 75% de ton salaire pour faire vivre les trois retraités que, comme chaque actif, tu auras sur le dos d'ici quelques années. Un système de retraite par répartition, pour être viable, doit se situer dans un contexte d'augmentation continuelle de la population, or, lorsque tous ceux de ma génération auront avalés leur bulletin de naissance, c'est une diminution qui se produira, mais avant que ça n'arrive, le baby boom des années 1945-1960 aura engendré un papy boom que le système actuel ne pourra pas éponger. La solidarité inter-générationnelle, c'est bien beau, mais ça ne tient plus la route lorsqu'une génération écrase la suivante par le nombre !

Bien que je sois peu suspect de sympathie pour la droite, sur ce point précis, ils me paraissent plus lucides que la gauche, la seule solution qui permettrait à un système par répartition de tenir ne pourrait être applicable qu'à condition d'être appliqué au niveau mondial, or, nous sommes un des derniers pays tenant de ce système, donc, no way !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, on reparlera de ça lorsqu'on te ponctionnera 75% de ton salaire pour faire vivre les trois retraités que, comme chaque actif, tu auras sur le dos d'ici quelques années. Un système de retraite par répartition, pour être viable, doit se situer dans un contexte d'augmentation continuelle de la population, or, lorsque tous ceux de ma génération auront avalés leur bulletin de naissance, c'est une diminution qui se produira, mais avant que ça n'arrive, le baby boom des années 1945-1960 aura engendré un papy boom que le système actuel ne pourra pas éponger. La solidarité inter-générationnelle, c'est bien beau, mais ça ne tient plus la route lorsqu'une génération écrase la suivante par le nombre !
> ...



Ouai... c'est pour ça que je milite pour une bonne canicule tous les ans...


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais on reconnaît bien le machiavélisme de mado, tiens. Toujours à mettre les sujets bouillants sur la table, elle se délecte de nous voir nous étriper, j'suis sûr !





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> In bed with mado ??   :love:



J'ai postulé, je vous tiens au courant..


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Janvier 2010)

Pierre Desproges a pourtant réglé la question des retraites depuis 1988, dans son Almanach.







_Euthanasie Vite Fait Bien Fait (Un groupe de récalcitrants)_​


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Quand est-ce qu'on se décidera à mettre fin à ces pratiques ?!... :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai... c'est pour ça que je milite pour une bonne canicule tous les ans...



Je pense que la meilleure solution, c'est la retraite entre 25 et 55 ans puis une reprise du travail jusqu'à 80 voire 90. Ça supprime le chômage très efficacement. Ensuite, il faut l'intervention d'une petite pandémie qui remet les compteurs à 0. On aurait pu expérimenter si Roselyne n'avait pas voulu faire la maligne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je pense que la meilleure solution, c'est la retraite entre 25 et 55 ans puis une reprise du travail jusqu'à 80 voire 90. Ça supprime le chômage très efficacement. Ensuite, il faut l'intervention d'une petite pandémie qui remet les compteurs à 0. On aurait pu expérimenter si Roselyne n'avait pas voulu faire la maligne...



J'y avais pensé aussi, mais il y a certains métiers où ça pourrait poser problème 

Des exemples au hasard : sapeur pompier, para-commando, membres du GIGN ou du GIPN, et j'en passe. Par contre, pour "pape", là, ça va plutôt bien (manque de bol, peu de postes à pourvoir) !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

Pour celles et ceux qui veulent faire BrigitBardot comme profession, ça fonctionne aussi...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je pense que la meilleure solution, c'est la retraite entre 25 et 55 ans puis une reprise du travail jusqu'à 80 voire 90.



Ca existe déjà et ça s'appelle sénateur ou député.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5362004 a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe déjà et ça s'appelle sénateur ou député.



Encore une fois, tu n'as rien compris : elle a dit "reprise du *travail*" !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore une fois, tu n'as rien compris : elle a dit "reprise du *travail*" !



Bah ne rien foutre et pioncer toute la journée, ce n'est pas si facile crois moi, surtout quand il faut trouver une justification


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, il y a aussi cette solution-là, préconisée depuis 1973. Elle m'a toujours parue extrêmement censée.

[DM]x3279k_soylent-green-soleil-vert-trailer_shortfilms[/DM]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ah ! Le soleil vert ! Mais J.P. Koff et José Bové sont d'accord sur ce point : c'est de la merde, de la malbouffe, ça allait dans les années 70, mais là ménant, ça passera jamais !


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Janvier 2010)

Y'a pas moyen de faire du bio ? :rose: 


Je dis ça, j'ai l'air de rigoler, mais ma grand-mère de quatre-vingt dix-sept ans n'est toujours pas morte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'a pas moyen de faire du bio ? :rose:
> 
> 
> Je dis ça, j'ai l'air de rigoler, mais ma grand-mère de quatre-vingt dix-sept ans n'est toujours pas morte.



Méfie toi, regarde la vidéo que tu viens de poster ailleurs, celle ou Desproges fait l'éloge funèbre de Bedos


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Janvier 2010)

Oh t'inquiète, en matière d'éloge funèbre, j'ai quelque longueur d'expérience sur le commun des mortels.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Chavez accuse l'US Navy d'être à l'origine du tremblement de terre en Haïti
> ça serait drôle si ce n'était pas dramatique. même les Russes se moquent de lui...



On peut aussi en retenir la volonté de créer une nouvelle dynamique d'entraide, notamment économique, dans les Caraïbes et l'Amérique du sud. L'ALBA n'est rien moins que cela : insuffler une nouvelle politique économique et sociale pour se défaire de l'influence néfaste et dévastatrice des Etats-Unis dans la région


----------



## Dead head (21 Janvier 2010)

*A propos du P-DG servile de France Télévisions*


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2010)

> L'ALBA n'est rien moins que cela : insuffler une nouvelle politique économique et sociale pour se défaire de l'influence néfaste et dévastatrice des Etats-Unis dans la région



ridicule Julrou...
on croirait entendre la rhétorique soviétique de l'époque.


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ridicule Julrou...
> on croirait entendre la rhétorique soviétique de l'époque.



Sous Staline les Russes étaient très en avance techniquement  ils ont inventé la machine à voyager dans le temps et ils nous envoient Julrou.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ridicule Julrou...
> on croirait entendre la rhétorique soviétique de l'époque.



Bah j'aimerais au moins lire tes arguments contre l'ALBA... 
Ecrire que c'est "_ridicule_ parce que c'est digne d'une rhétorique soviétique n'en en définitivement pas un&#8230;



boodou a dit:


> Sous Staline les Russes étaient très en avance techniquement &#8230; ils ont inventé la machine à voyager dans le temps et ils nous envoient Julrou.



Ah, voilà. Ça, c'en est un.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *A propos du P-DG servile de France Télévisions*


Action Discrète a la solution


----------



## Dead head (21 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ridicule Julrou...
> on croirait entendre la rhétorique soviétique de l'époque.



Ridicule, julrou ? C'est facile, ça ! Ou bien, ridicule, ce genre de posts sans argument ni même humour ?

C'est facile, car ça s'appelle "hurler avec les loups". On ne risque rien, de nos jours et dans nos contrées, de se moquer de ce que fut l'Union soviétique. Je ne viens pas ici la défendre, elle m'a débecté autant que vous. Mais ce qui me débecte encore plus, c'est la bonne conscience de l'autre camp (le "nôtre"), qui permet à chacun de hurler avec les loups et de se ranger bien confortablement du côté des vainqueurs.

Et puis, j'ai toujours préféré me mettre du côté de ceux qui se font lyncher, comme ça a été le cas autrefois pour julrou. Ce qui, bien entendu, ne signifie aucunement que je sois toujours d'accord avec lui.


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2010)

> Bah j'aimerais au moins lire tes arguments contre l'ALBA...
> Ecrire que c'est "_ridicule_ parce que c'est digne d'une rhétorique soviétique n'en en définitivement pas un



tu sais très bien que ça n'est pas de l'ALBA dont je parlais mais de ton délire de persécution perpétuel:



> l'influence néfaste et dévastatrice des Etats-Unis dans la région



je ne te rappellerais pas Julrou l'influence néfaste et dévastatrice de l'URSS sur l'Europe de l'Est, l'Afghanistan, la crise de Cuba, les millions de déportés par Lénine, Staline et les suivants, la famine organisée en Ukraine, etc, etc...

mais bon je sais que pour toi c'est de la propagande capitaliste


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Ridicule, julrou ? C'est facile, ça ! Ou bien, ridicule, ce genre de posts sans argument ni même humour ?
> 
> C'est facile, car ça s'appelle "hurler avec les loups". On ne risque rien, de nos jours et dans nos contrées, de se moquer de ce que fut l'Union soviétique. Je ne viens pas ici la défendre, elle m'a débecté autant que vous. Mais ce qui me débecte encore plus, c'est la bonne conscience de l'autre camp (le "nôtre"), qui permet à chacun de hurler avec les loups et de se ranger bien confortablement du côté des vainqueurs.
> 
> Et puis, j'ai toujours préféré me mettre du côté de ceux qui se font lyncher, comme ça a été le cas autrefois pour julrou. Ce qui, bien entendu, ne signifie aucunement que je sois toujours d'accord avec lui.



Atlante, dans mes bras ! :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> tu sais très bien que ça n'est pas de l'ALBA dont je parlais mais de ton délire de persécution perpétuel:
> 
> je ne te rappellerais pas Julrou l'influence néfaste et dévastatrice de l'URSS sur l'Europe de l'Est, l'Afghanistan, la crise de Cuba, les millions de déportés par Lénine, Staline et les suivants, la famine organisée en Ukraine, etc, etc...
> 
> mais bon je sais que pour toi c'est de la propagande capitaliste



Ce n'est pas que de la propagande, c'est surtout de l'ingérence que je peux difficilement tolérer. Dans le contexte cubain, l'ingérence de l'empire américain sur l'île remonté à la guerre d'indépendance de la fin du XIXè. L'amendement Platt a d'ailleurs concrétisé cette ingérence en 1901, et même s'il a été aboli dans les années 30 avec l'arrivée du didacteur Batista et de ses potes, il laisse encore des traces de nos jours, avec l'occupation d'une portion de territoire, Guantanamo. Dans les années 50, les Etats-Unis, bien qu'ami avec Batista, ont fourni des armes à la Révolution castriste car ils y voyaient là un bon moyen de reprendre en main l'île, son agriculture, et son commerce. Ça ne s'est évidemment pas passé comme espéré pour eux, et le rapprochement de Cuba avec l'URSS dès 1960 a conduit au débarquement lamentable dans la baie des cochons, et à la crise des missiles, celle dont tu fais référence je suppose. 
Mais l'ingérence américaine a aussi eu lieu en Bolivie, par exemple, avec l'exemple ô combien emblématique de la prise en main de l'armée bolivienne par la CIA pour mettre un terme à la Révolution en 1966-67 ; au Chili, avec le renversement de Salvador Allende au profit du dictateur Pinochet ; au Paraguay sous Stroessner ; en Uruguay aussi, avec Bordaberry. Ce n'est pas de la propagande soviétique, ce que j'écris là ; Kissinger, le MacCarthy de l'administration Nixon, a reconnu lui-même l'importance de l'action américaine dans le plan Condor !

Je ne comprends pas comment, aujourd'hui encore, il soit constamment de bon ton de louer la politique étrangère des Etats-Unis et de justifier son histoire


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2010)

après, Morano qui en faite des tonnes pour un "hou la menteuse", Albanel qui nous vend des firewall, voila Jouanno qui veut automatiser la ligne 14 du métro parisien ...
















Personne pour lui dire que c'est fait depuis l'origine ?  que la 1 est en cours et que la 4 c'est en projet ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> après, Marano qui en faite des tonnes pour un "hou la menteuse", Albanel qui nous vend des firewall, voila Jouanno qui veut automatiser la ligne 14 du métro parisien ...


M*o*rano !...


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> M*o*rano !...



poil au dos


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

T'es glabre !...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

Après Obama, le Président du Parlement européen est sur Twitter ! http://twitter.com/jerzybuzek


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas que de la propagande, c'est surtout de l'ingérence que je peux difficilement tolérer. Dans le contexte cubain, l'ingérence de l'empire américain sur l'île remonté à la guerre d'indépendance de la fin du XIXè. L'amendement Platt a d'ailleurs concrétisé cette ingérence en 1901, et même s'il a été aboli dans les années 30 avec l'arrivée du didacteur Batista et de ses potes, il laisse encore des traces de nos jours, avec l'occupation d'une portion de territoire, Guantanamo. Dans les années 50, les Etats-Unis, bien qu'ami avec Batista, ont fourni des armes à la Révolution castriste car ils y voyaient là un bon moyen de reprendre en main l'île, son agriculture, et son commerce. Ça ne s'est évidemment pas passé comme espéré pour eux, et le rapprochement de Cuba avec l'URSS dès 1960 a conduit au débarquement lamentable dans la baie des cochons, et à la crise des missiles, celle dont tu fais référence je suppose.
> Mais l'ingérence américaine a aussi eu lieu en Bolivie, par exemple, avec l'exemple ô combien emblématique de la prise en main de l'armée bolivienne par la CIA pour mettre un terme à la Révolution en 1966-67 ; au Chili, avec le renversement de Salvador Allende au profit du dictateur Pinochet ; au Paraguay sous Stroessner ; en Uruguay aussi, avec Bordaberry. Ce n'est pas de la propagande soviétique, ce que j'écris là ; Kissinger, le MacCarthy de l'administration Nixon, a reconnu lui-même l'importance de l'action américaine dans le plan Condor !
> 
> Je ne comprends pas comment, aujourd'hui encore, il soit constamment de bon ton de louer la politique étrangère des Etats-Unis et de justifier son histoire



tu vis effectivement dans le passé Julrou.
personne ne justifie les actions stupides des Américains.

mais tu ne peux pas mettre ça sur le même plan avec l'histoire de l'URSS.
c'est de la malhonnêteté intellectuelle.

par ailleurs, j'arrive même pas comprendre comment tu peux justifier les délires de Chavez.
je vais t'en raconter une bien bonne.
quand Chavez avait un excédent commercial (en gros jusque 2009), la banque centrale Vénézulienne achetait des bons du Trésor US et stockait des $ !!! se faisant, il croyait donc en la réussite des USA !!!
Il n'a pas suivi ses propres conseils anti capitalistes.
résultat, les cavaliers de l'Apocalypse capitalistes qui ont plongé l'économie mondiale dans la panade, ont mis le Vénézuela encore plus en difficulté.
parce que ses bons du Trésor valent moins qu'avant, son pétrole vaut moins qu'avant et ses importations lui coûtent plus cher.

l'arroseur arrosé Julrou...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> tu vis effectivement dans le passé Julrou.
> personne ne justifie les actions stupides des Américains.
> 
> mais tu ne peux pas mettre ça sur le même plan avec l'histoire de l'URSS.
> ...




Le Vénézuela qui finance l'économie capitaliste américaine ? Ce n'est pas les USA qui vont s'en plaindre, eux qui vivent avec un endettement croissant, financé en large partie par la Chine ! Je ne vois pas vraiment où tu veux en venir : à l'évidence, le pétrole a baissé en même temps que la valeur des bons du Trésor déjà acquis, mais les bons du trésor émis actuellement ne sont-ils pas eux aussi moins chers ? D'ailleurs, quel que soit le prix, et crise financière ou pas, la Chine est condamné à financer l'économie américaine pour continuer sa croissance, donc à acquérir des bons du trésor us... 

--

40 % de grévistes dans l'Educ Nat


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le Vénézuela qui finance l'économie capitaliste américaine..blabla


T'as pas l'impression de botter en touche, la ? Fedo te dis que Chavez, en contradiction avec son discours, croit en l'économie capitaliste et se prend une baffe (comme tout le monde, je te l'accorde), et toi tu viens nous dire que les Etats-unis n'ont pas à s'en plaindre et que la Chine fait pareil.

Quel rapport ?


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ne confondons pas Amok et moi  Amok a besoins de viagra en plus



J'ose espérer que personne ne puisse confondre, effectivement !  

Et peux-tu préciser le "_en plus_" ?!  En plus de quoi ? Qu'as tu découvert dernièrement que ton p'tit corps de squonce n'avait jusqu'ici exploré ?


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2010)

> Le Vénézuela qui finance l'économie capitaliste américaine ? Ce n'est pas les USA qui vont s'en plaindre, eux qui vivent avec un endettement croissant, financé en large partie par la Chine ! Je ne vois pas vraiment où tu veux en venir : à l'évidence, le pétrole a baissé en même temps que la valeur des bons du Trésor déjà acquis, mais les bons du trésor émis actuellement ne sont-ils pas eux aussi moins chers ?



mon pauvre Julrou, Chavez c'est fait roulé dans la farine par les capitalistes qu'il conspue en permanence!!! car maintenant il ne peut plus acheter de bons du Trésor, il n'a plus les moyens !!!
d'ailleurs, il a dévalué sa monnaie la semaine dernière (bonjour l'inflation pour les pauvres vénézuléliens, 17% en 2008 quand tout allait bien, je crains le pire pour 2010...).

mais tous ceux qu'il a acheté avant, valent beaucoup moins désormais (pareil pour la Chine...).
ses exportations de pétrole également puisqu'à la chute des cours s'est ajouté celle du $.
et je te rappelle qu'il doit importer une grande partie de ses produits raffinés aux USA justement

Chavez a cru au succès du capitalisme, lequel, par le mécanisme de l'offre et de la demande aurait du faire du Vénézuela un pays riche et prospère !!!
car le principal client du Vénézuela pour son pétrole est aussi les USA, dont les stocks de brut débordent à Cushing actuellement !!!
aucun complot, juste de l'hypocrisie et de l'incompétence (là-dessus y en a beaucoup d'autres...).


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> 40 % de grévistes dans l'Educ Nat



Salauds de fonctionnaires ! Même plus capables de compter correctement les grèvistes !

Après on s'étonne qu'il n'y ait plus de vocations scientifiques


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as pas l'impression de botter en touche, la ? Fedo te dis que Chavez, en contradiction avec son discours, croit en l'économie capitaliste et se prend une baffe (comme tout le monde, je te l'accorde), et toi tu viens nous dire que les Etats-unis n'ont pas à s'en plaindre et que la Chine fait pareil.
> 
> Quel rapport ?





			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> Chavez a cru au succès du capitalisme, lequel, par le mécanisme de l'offre et de la demande aurait du faire du Vénézuela un pays riche et prospère !!!
> car le principal client du Vénézuela pour son pétrole est aussi les USA, dont les stocks de brut débordent à Cushing actuellement !!!
> aucun complot, juste de l'hypocrisie et de l'incompétence (là-dessus y en a beaucoup d'autres...).



Non non non, Chavez ne *croit* pas en l'économie capitaliste, Chavez *utilise* l'économie capitaliste pour son pays. Les mots ont un sens.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

Rhaaaa, ptain, mais c'est pas possible d'être aussi saoulant !!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Rhaaaa, ptain, mais c'est pas possible d'être aussi saoulant !!!!



Toujours aussi intéressant dans tes posts, toi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Toujours aussi intéressant dans tes posts, toi.



Certes, venant de ta part, je prends ça comme un compliment ...  

Et puis surtout, personnellement, je n'ai jamais cherché à faire l' être intéressant par ici...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et puis surtout, personnellement, je n'ai jamais cherché à faire l' être intéressant par ici...



Tu ne comprends pas ce que je dis ? C'est pour ça ? 




Ou ça ne t'intéresse pas ?

Il doit sûrement y avoir un tas de bonnes raisons pour que tu écrives ça...


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non non non, Chavez ne *croit* pas en l'économie capitaliste, Chavez *utilise* l'économie capitaliste pour son pays. Les mots ont un sens.


Toi aussi t'as été élevé chez les jésuites ?
Nan, parce que utiliser une chose en laquelle on ne croit pas...

C'est vrai que la dialectique peut casser des briques, aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est vrai que la dialectique peut casser des briques, aussi.



La sienne, des briques, je ne sais pas mais


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non non non, Chavez ne *croit* pas en l'économie capitaliste, Chavez *utilise* l'économie capitaliste pour son pays. Les mots ont un sens.



Fondamentalement, si. Chavez et ceux qui le suivent croient fermement dans une économie de la croissance, c'est à dire une économie de l'accumulation.
Croire en la croissance, c'est croire dans les vertus de l'accumulation des richesses, c'est à dire adhérer au principe fondamental de l'économie capitaliste.
C'est ce à quoi, les économistes, de gauche ou de droite, n'ont cessé de croire, pour la plupart d'entre eux. En face, il y avait une poignée d'économistes de la décroissance, tout aussi manichéens et enfermés dans leur paradigme.
Il n'y a rien à construire de neuf au XXIème siècle en s'arcboutant sur les fétiches que sont la croissance et le PIB.
Rien.

Quant à Chavez lui-même, qui est à la démocratie ce que Guignol est au théâtre de boulevard, une caricature, Chavez ne fait des plans qu'en continuant de miser incessamment sur le pétrole, dont il joue comme le pire des spéculateurs qu'il dénonce.
Le cynisme n'a jamais permis de faire la révolution.

Avec la capacité financière et économique qu'il détient, Chavez ne fait pas grand chose, à part son show télévisé dominical hebdomadaire, et ses gesticulations hypocrites. Et conforter l'économie capitaliste mondiale. Chouette !


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2010)

Paraît que le PDG d'EDF renoncerait finalement à sa rémunération annuelle de 450 000 &#8364; chez Veolia (source : le Monde).


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2010)

Allez, rions un peu, c'est aussi et avant tout 'actualités amusantes', non ?


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2010)

> Non non non, Chavez ne *croit* pas en l'économie capitaliste, Chavez *utilise* l'économie capitaliste pour son pays. Les mots ont un sens.



c'est l'inverse Julrou 
Chavez c'est comme les dirigeants Chinois, il fait tout pour se maintenir au pouvoir.
dans le cadre de la diversification des fournisseurs de pétrole, les USA utilisent le Vénézuela pour éviter trop d'importations moyen-orientales.

si les USA disent stop, Chavez pourra toujours se tourner vers la Chine. mais c'est contre des Yuan (indexé sur le $ mais en plus bas). en plus il devra accepter les ingénieurs/ouvriers chinois sur son sol à la place des employés locaux. bref un néo colonialisme.

oui Julrou, l'économie mondiale capitaliste utilise le Vénézuela.
mais pas l'inverse parce le Vénézuela sous Chavez ne développe ni produits ni services pour la demande intérieure ou encore à l'exportation.
du coup l'inflation y est catastrophique (c'est souvent le cas chez les exportateurs de matières 1ères sans économie au delà de ce secteur) car il faut tout importer ou presque.

le régime de Chavez ne tient que sur les aides sociales versées à la population et permises par la rente pétrolière (qui se tarit). et donc en cas de coup dur, c'est le drame.

mais personne n'achètera de la dette à moyen/long émise par le Vénézuela. parce que le cours du pétrole baisse, parce que le $ baisse et parce que dans 30 ans il n'y aura plus de pétrole au Vénézuela.
et sur la dette à court terme, s'il y en a, il doit y avoir un sacré écart de taux avec la dette à terme de pays comme l'Allemagne. bref, on se sucre au passage.

au final, c'est bien l'économie capitaliste qui utilise le Vénézuela (comme la chaîne de supermarché franco-colombienne que Chavez a exproprié) en lui achetant son pétrole a un tarif accessible (alors que c'est du pétrole lourd, cher à extraire), en lui vendant ses biens et services mais en ne finançant pas le pays, ou si peu, et à un tarif exorbitant.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]4_N1_C5JOEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2010)

Bande de petits cons... Et ils vont quand même foutre leur tronche sur internet, c'est assez fascinant.

C'est toi qui est derrière la caméra ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Bande de petits cons... Et ils vont quand même foutre leur tronche sur internet, c'est assez fascinant.
> 
> C'est toi qui est derrière la caméra ?



C'est un fake


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2010)

Je l'savais.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

J'aime le commentaire ""Ce canular ne devrait pas faire l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une plainte. "On ne souhaite pas donner d&#8217;avantage d&#8217;importance à ce gag qui ne met pas en cause l&#8217;image de l&#8217;entreprise", précise la société."

Tu m'étonnes que ça ne met pas en cause l'image de la société. Le bus que je prend le matin roule de la même manière... sans qu'il y ait d'obstacles... juste que le conducteur semble agacé de faire ce boulot et doit prendre des "remontants"... c'est assez réaliste en fait  de la réalité... reste à attendre la chute un jour


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> J'aime le commentaire ""Ce canular ne devrait pas faire lobjet dune plainte. "On ne souhaite pas donner davantage dimportance à ce gag qui ne met pas en cause limage de lentreprise", précise la société."
> 
> Tu m'étonnes que ça ne met pas en cause l'image de la société. Le bus que je prend le matin roule de la même manière... sans qu'il y ait d'obstacles... juste que le conducteur semble agacé de faire ce boulot et doit prendre des "remontants"... c'est assez réaliste en fait  de la réalité... reste à attendre la chute un jour



C'est pour ça que je ne prends que le métro et le tram.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ouais t'as raison, même bourré le metro ça gère 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4mma9w4ecYs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4mma9w4ecYs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2010)

Bienvenue au Bankoustan...


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

Bêtise insondable...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Je veux ce canon, ça pourrait me faire gagner du temps quand je fais ma cuisine.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Avec ça, on pourra dire que les pipols nous collent vraiment la gerbe.


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2010)

turbulences en vue pour Air France et le BEA sur leur thèse concernant le crash du concorde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363701 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux ce canon, ça pourrait me faire gagner du temps quand je fais ma cuisine.





> Présentée comme une nouvelle arme non létale, comme le Taser



Cela dit, quand on voit l'effet de quelques simples bières sur Mackie, je pense que dans son cas, le terme d'arme "non létale" ne s'applique pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363701 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux ce canon, ça pourrait me faire gagner du temps quand je fais ma cuisine.



Pas besoin de canon pour vomir. 

[YOUTUBE]iVroTAfzgRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2010)

Le FBI et Darth Vader risquent de passer devant Nicolas Sarkozy malgré sa Ferrari


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas besoin de canon pour vomir.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iVroTAfzgRA[/YOUTUBE]



P'tain p'tain y sort du gros dossier l'iDuck.... Bouge pas...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/reznkmAwhK8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/reznkmAwhK8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Le FBI et Darth Vader risquent de passer devant Nicolas Sarkozy malgré sa Ferrari



Le pauvre. Il y avait déjà Obama qui lui faisait de l'ombre. Maintenant il y a en plus les programmes de France 2 et M6.


----------



## Chang (23 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Le FBI et Darth Vader risquent de passer devant Nicolas Sarkozy malgré sa Ferrari



C'est le Sarkozy Show a la sauce Berlusconi ce programme sur teufeuUN ...  ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Le FBI et Darth Vader risquent de passer devant Nicolas Sarkozy malgré sa Ferrari



Face à l'élocution de Chubaka il n'a aucune chance.


----------



## Dead head (23 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, on reparlera de ça lorsqu'on te ponctionnera 75% de ton salaire pour faire vivre les trois retraités que, comme chaque actif, tu auras sur le dos d'ici quelques années. Un système de retraite par répartition, pour être viable, doit se situer dans un contexte d'augmentation continuelle de la population, or, lorsque tous ceux de ma génération auront avalés leur bulletin de naissance, c'est une diminution qui se produira, mais avant que ça n'arrive, le baby boom des années 1945-1960 aura engendré un papy boom que le système actuel ne pourra pas éponger. La solidarité inter-générationnelle, c'est bien beau, mais ça ne tient plus la route lorsqu'une génération écrase la suivante par le nombre !
> 
> Bien que je sois peu suspect de sympathie pour la droite, sur ce point précis, ils me paraissent plus lucides que la gauche, la seule solution qui permettrait à un système par répartition de tenir ne pourrait être applicable qu'à condition d'être appliqué au niveau mondial, or, nous sommes un des derniers pays tenant de ce système, donc, no way !



La pensée unique fonctionne bien. Il est vrai que les lobbys patronaux et politiques européens mettent le paquet depuis des lustres (les médias bien calés dans leurs mains) pour nous bourrer le chou.

C'est drôle quand même que la seule solution envisagée au problème des retraites par répartition soir celle qui repose essentiellement sur le dos des salariés : l'augmentation de la durée de cotisation. Pourquoi ne pas envisager la refonte des cotisations ? De leur taux et surtout de leur assiette ? Non pas pour que l'on "ponctionne 75 % de mon salaire" comme tu dis, car selon Liem Hoang Ngoc (député PS européen) : « si l'on s'appuie sur les projections du Conseil d'orientation des retraites pour 2040, avec l'hypothèse d'un taux de fécondité de deux enfants par femme, d'un taux de croissance modéré (légèrement inférieur à 2 %), il faudrait, pour équilibrer le système de retraite, augmenter tous les ans de 0,3 % le taux de cotisations sociales (à répartir entre cotisations salariales et patronales). Cela n'est absolument pas insupportable, surtout si l'on élargit, parallèlement, l'assiette des cotisations aux revenus financiers. En répartissant l'effort, on allègerait considérablement le fardeau qui pèse sur les cotisations salariales et patronales » (_in_ Libération, 20.01.2010).

Comment peut-on ne pas se rendre compte qu'il en est de la retraite comme de bien d'autres sujets : santé publique, éducation, protection sociale, services publics ?&#8230; Sous prétexte de directives européennes, de la RGPP (révision générale des politiques publiques), de la "crise", du "réalisme", etc., on casse ou on empêche tout développement de la protection sociale et des services publics ; et quand il y a vraiment de la casse, c'est toujours aux mêmes de devoir faire des sacrifices, pas aux banques et aux grandes entreprises qui se font du fric sur ceux à qui on demande ces sacrifices.

Pauvre Martine Aubry ! Voilà 10 ans, elle réduisait le temps de travail&#8230; hebdomadaire. Aujourd'hui, elle voudrait l'allonger sur la vie entière du salarié.

Non, mon but n'est pas de travailler plus, plus longtemps. Oui, je veux bien payer un petit peu plus pour "sauver" le régime de retraite par répartition, tout en sachant que ce n'est pas dans les poches des salariés que l'argent est vraiment.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> La pensée unique fonctionne bien. Il est vrai que les lobbys patronaux et politiques européens mettent le paquet depuis des lustres (les médias bien calés dans leurs mains) pour nous bourrer le chou.
> 
> C'est drôle quand même que la seule solution envisagée au problème des retraites par répartition soir celle qui repose essentiellement sur le dos des salariés : l'augmentation de la durée de cotisation. Pourquoi ne pas envisager la refonte des cotisations ? De leur taux et surtout de leur assiette ? Non pas pour que l'on "ponctionne 75 % de mon salaire" comme tu dis, car selon Liem Hoang Ngoc (député PS européen) : « si l'on s'appuie sur les projections du Conseil d'orientation des retraites pour 2040, avec l'hypothèse d'un taux de fécondité de deux enfants par femme, d'un taux de croissance modéré (légèrement inférieur à 2 %), il faudrait, pour équilibrer le système de retraite, augmenter tous les ans de 0,3 % le taux de cotisations sociales (à répartir entre cotisations salariales et patronales). Cela n'est absolument pas insupportable, surtout si l'on élargit, parallèlement, l'assiette des cotisations aux revenus financiers. En répartissant l'effort, on allègerait considérablement le fardeau qui pèse sur les cotisations salariales et patronales » (_in_ Libération, 20.01.2010).
> 
> ...



J'adore :love: :love: :love: 

(désolé de pas pouvoir te bouler...)


----------



## Cybry (23 Janvier 2010)

Fiat Lux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> « si l'on s'appuie sur les projections du Conseil d'orientation des retraites pour 2040



Mais on s'en fout, des projections pour 2040, le problème, il commence maintenant, et en 2040, il sera réglé, et les systèmes de retraite par répartitions auront fait faillite depuis 25 ans !



Dead head a dit:


> si l'on élargit, parallèlement, l'assiette des cotisations aux revenus financiers. En répartissant l'effort, on allègerait considérablement le fardeau qui pèse sur les cotisations salariales et patronales »



Tu n'allégerais rien du tout ! On dirait que tu n'as pas lu ce que j'écris !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> la seule solution qui permettrait à un système par répartition de tenir ne pourrait être applicable qu'à condition d'être appliqué au niveau mondial, or, nous sommes un des derniers pays tenant de ce système, donc, no way !



Si tu étend l'assiette de cotisations aux revenus financiers, il n'y aura tout simplement quasiment plus de revenus financiers en France ! 

Quand commencerez vous à comprendre que pour taxer quoi que ce soit, il faut pouvoir le maintenir dans le pays, et que par conséquence, on ne taxe pas les riches (personnes physiques, mais surtout morales  Que ce nom est mal choisi, d'ailleurs, personne amorales serait bien mieux adapté ), car ils ont les moyens de s'expatrier !

Les tenants de la lutte des classes ont toujours perdu de vue que pour que le monde "ouvrier" existe, il faut qu'il y ait des patrons, si les patrons partent, il n'y a plus d'ouvriers, que des chômeurs !

La justice sociale sera mondiale ou ne sera pas, et pour l'instant, elle me parait mal barrée, car elle n'est pas vraiment au programme de la mondialisation telle qu'elle se dessine ces temps ci !


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2010)

Pascal a raison, les raisonnements comme ceux-ci:



> si l'on s'appuie sur les projections du Conseil d'orientation des retraites pour 2040, avec l'hypothèse d'un taux de fécondité de deux enfants par femme, *d'un taux de croissance modéré (légèrement inférieur à 2 %)*, il faudrait, pour équilibrer le système de retraite, augmenter tous les ans de 0,3 % le taux de cotisations sociales (à répartir entre cotisations salariales et patronales). Cela n'est absolument pas insupportable, surtout si l'on élargit, parallèlement, l'assiette des cotisations aux revenus financiers. En répartissant l'effort, on allègerait considérablement le fardeau qui pèse sur les cotisations salariales et patronales »


ce sont des hypothèses théoriques "toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs", bref statiques.
Or, ça n'existe que dans les théories ou les films de Walt Disney. la réalité est dynamique et imprévisible.

2% de croissance pour la France c'est une très bonne croissance !!!!
vous n'êtes pas près de revoir un taux pareil et spécialement en rythme annualisé jusqu'en 2040 

c'est n'importe quoi !!!



> Les tenants de la lutte des classes ont toujours perdu de vue que pour que le monde "ouvrier" existe, il faut qu'il y ait des patrons, si les patrons partent, il n'y a plus d'ouvriers, que des chômeurs !


là-dessus je diverge légèrement car la théorie de l'offre a échoué (et la récession/dépression actuelle en apporte la preuve).
ce qui compte ce n'est pas l'offre de travail mais la demande solvable de consommation.
c'est-à-dire que si les offreurs de travail jouent la ligne dure pour limiter les emplois et les salaires (en réalité c'est interdépendant) on se retrouve avec un pouvoir d'achat global limité et une croissance molle.
pour contrer ça, les tenants de la théorie de l'offre nous ont sorti les théories de Milton Friedman. pour faire simple, on peut maintenir un niveau de demande acceptable en inondant une zone monétaire de liquidité (taux directeur bas et masse monétaire en expansion).
sauf que dans les faits les liquidités vont gonfler le prix des actifs, ce qui augmente le prix des dépenses contraintes (logements, transport, électricité, eau...) et pèse encore plus sur le pouvoir d'achat global et finit par poser un sérieux problème de solvabilité.

les salaires aux USA n'ont pas augmenté depuis 1999 en terme réel. de ce fait, seul le crédit facile a permis de maintenir l'illusion de la croissance vigoureuse. mais il en est résulté 3 bulles (immobilière locale, matières 1ères mondiale et actions mondiale). tout ça a fini par exploser...



> comment peut-on ne pas se rendre compte qu'il en est de la retraite comme de bien d'autres sujets : santé publique, éducation, protection sociale, services publics ?&#8230; Sous prétexte de directives européennes, de la RGPP (révision générale des politiques publiques), de la "crise", du "réalisme", etc., on casse ou on empêche tout développement de la protection sociale et des services publics ; et quand il y a vraiment de la casse, c'est toujours aux mêmes de devoir faire des sacrifices, pas aux banques et aux grandes entreprises qui se font du fric sur ceux à qui on demande ces sacrifices.


un discours très simpliste.
le problème N°1 c'est la dette parce que si son poids augmente trop, il n'y aura plus personne pour nous prêter de l'argent ou alors à des taux très élevés (je vous signale que l'Irlande et la Grèce sont exactement dans ce cas de figure avec une réduction obligatoire des dépenses publiques sinon c'est le défaut de paiement assuré).
sachant que les taux de la dette d'Etat influencent ceux qui seront attribués par les prêteurs aux entreprises et aux particuliers, c'est un des principaux facteurs de facilité et vigueur de l'investissement privé (entreprises + consommation).

or, l'investissement privé est la source N°1 des rentrées fiscales (archi prouvé).
conclusion: si on veut financer les dépenses actuelles il faut réduire la dette future et donc le déficit budgétaire...

bienvenu dans le monde réel.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

Mais arrétez avec votre "dette" par-ci, "dette" par-la...
La dette est voulue, elle est même  aujourd'hui necessaire aux états. Quant on parle de régler la dette ça me fait bien sourire. Ce qu'il faut ce n'est pas régler, ni même limiter la dette, mais seulement *réguler* celle-ci. 

Tu veux une solution pour régler ta dette ? tiens, rien de plus facile :

1/ Ça se passe dans un village qui vit du tourisme, sauf qu&#8217;à cause de la crise il n&#8217;y a plus de touristes.
2/ Tout le monde emprunte à tout le monde pour survivre.
3/ Plusieurs mois passent, misérables. Arrive enfin un touriste qui prend une chambre. Il la paie avec un billet de 100$.
4/ Le touriste n&#8217;est pas plutôt monté à sa chambre que l&#8217;hôtelier court porter le billet chez le boucher, à qui il doit justement cent dollars.
5/ Le boucher va aussitôt porter le même billet au paysan qui l&#8217;approvisionne en viande.
6/ Le paysan, à son tour, se dépêche d&#8217;aller payer sa dette à la prostituée à laquelle il doit quelques passes.
7/ La prostituée boucle la boucle en se rendant à l&#8217;hôtel pour rembourser l&#8217;hôtelier qu&#8217;elle ne payait plus quand elle prenait une chambre à l&#8217;heure.
8/ Comme elle dépose le billet de 100$ sur le comptoir, le touriste, qui venait dire à l&#8217;hôtelier qu&#8217;il n&#8217;aimait pas sa chambre et n&#8217;en voulait plus, ramasse son billet et disparaît.
Rien n&#8217;a été dépensé, ni gagné, ni perdu. N&#8217;empêche que plus personne dans le village n&#8217;a de dettes.

Rien de plus simple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mais arrétez avec votre "dette" par-ci, "dette" par-la...
> La dette est voulue, elle est même  aujourd'hui necessaire aux états. Quant on parle de régler la dette ça me fait bien sourire. Ce qu'il faut ce n'est pas régler, ni même limiter la dette, mais seulement *réguler* celle-ci.
> 
> Tu veux une solution pour régler ta dette ? tiens, rien de plus facile :
> ...



Personne ne parle de faire disparaître la dette. Mais il faut faire la différence entre la bonne dette, dette d'investissement, et la mauvaise, celle qui sert à financer les dépenses de fonctionnement.

Quoiqu'il en soit, la dette publique française atteint des sommets vertigineux et très préoccupants, comme l'explique très bien Fedo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> là-dessus je diverge légèrement car la théorie de l'offre a échoué (et la récession/dépression actuelle en apporte la preuve)



Mais non, tu ne diverges pas, quel que soit le système "en place", pour que les salariés perçoivent un salaire, il faut qu'il y ait quelqu'un pour le payer, c'est aussi simple que ça, cette réflexion s'inscrivait dans mon raisonnement sur la mondialisation nécessaire de la "justice sociale" pour que celle ci soit viable.

Autant il est stupide de crier "à bas les patrons", autant il est stupide de la part de ces derniers de privilégier les gains à court terme, en délocalisant leur production de biens d'équipement. De suite, ils sont gagnants, mais ça ne va pas durer, car les salaires qu'ils payent aux ouvriers étrangers ne leurs permettent pas d'acquérir les biens produits, et les salaires qu'ils ne paient plus aux ouvriers occidentaux font que ceux ci ne le pourront bientôt plus non plus, et comme leur fortune est basée sur la production de masse, une fois que seuls une minorité de privilégiés pourront continuer à consommer, le système s'écroulera, et là, c'est une voie royale pour une faillite mondiale !

Donc, le seul moyen d'éviter ça, ça n'est pas la lutte des classes, qui, au contraire alimente le phénomène, mais bien une concertation raisonnée. Cela dit, ça implique aussi une remise en question des mécanismes économiques, qui favorisent au maximum le volet spéculatif au détriment d'une vision à long terme, mais ça, va donc essayer de le faire comprendre aux "investisseurs", aussi bien les petits que les gros ! :casse:


----------



## Dead head (24 Janvier 2010)

Tout ce qu'écrivent Pascal77 et fedo est soumission à l'économie et à ses "lois", et donc, bien sûr, à ceux qui font et défont l'économie et l'idéologie qui va avec. La loi des chiffres (prétendument scientifiques, mais en réalité toujours produits par les mêmes) contre les choix politiques.

Pas de place pour la politique, la démocratie, les choix des "peuples". Tout juste la place pour savoir si on veut voter pour celui qui repoussera l'âge de la retraite à 63 ans ou celle qui veut nous faire obligatoirement travailler jusqu'à 62 ans.

Quand est-ce que le "peuple" comprendra, cet idiot !, qu'il doit se soumettre à la Réalité ? Celle dont ne cessent de nous abreuver les médias &#8212; aux mains des Berlusconi de tous les pays ? Si le "peuple" a tant de mal à comprendre la réalité économique, la responsabilité en revient grandement au Conseil national de la résistance qui, au sortir de la 2ème Guerre Mondiale, a su construire une protection sociale efficace dans un pays pourtant ruiné par la guerre. Il nous faut donc accepter aujourd'hui que, si notre pays est infiniment plus riche qu'à cette époque (on le dit 5° puissance économique mondiale), il est tellement endetté qu'il n'a d'autre choix que de s'appauvrir socialement. Soyons réaliste.

On nous laisse encore le droit de vote, mais avez-vous remarqué combien les politiques, de gauche comme de droite, nous assènent, sur tel ou tel sujet, qu'on n'a pas le choix, qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative, etc. ?

Les raisonnements tenus par mes contradicteurs sous-entendent que nous sommes au service de l'économie (l'Ultime Réalité). Je fais partie de ces fous qui considèrent que l'économie doit être à notre service.

Oui, fedo, mes propos sont volontairement simplistes. Seuls ceux qui ont un intérêt à tout embrouiller (pour cacher leurs politiques &#8212; et leurs revenus indécents &#8212; sous des nuages de fumée) nous ensevelissent sous des chiffres pour tenter de nous démontrer qu'on a tort.

Pour ma part, j'arrête ici cette discussion, qui n'a pas vraiment sa place dans ce fil. On peut la poursuivre ailleurs si vous le désirez. Pour cela, ce qui serait intéressant c'est que ceux qui se disent proches de mon point de vue ne se contentent pas de me bouler vert zen mais interviennent dans le débat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Tout ce qu'écrivent Pascal77 et fedo est soumission à l'économie et à ses "lois"



Ben ça, pour enfoncer les portes ouvertes, tu fais fort, là !

Evidemment, que c'est soumis aux lois de l'économie, puisque ce sont elles qui nous gouvernent !

Regarde un peu en arrière, toutes les tentatives pour leur échapper n'ont conduit qu'à les renforcer un peu plus chaque fois, et la seule chose que les révolutions ont changé, ce sont les profiteurs, mais jamais au profit de ce que tu appelle "le peuple".

Il est clair que le dit peuple ne souhaitant pas renoncer à son "niveau de vie", tu ne trouveras jamais une majorité de gens pour vouloir supprimer les lois de l'économie, et on a eu 70 ans au siècle dernier pour voir ce que donnait la soumission de l'économique au politique.

Donc, puisqu'on ne peut pas supprimer ces lois, il ne reste que l'option de les modifier, mais hélas, ça, c'est bien plus compliqué à réussir qu'une révolution !


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2010)

> Tout ce qu'écrivent Pascal77 et fedo est soumission à l'économie et à ses "lois", et donc, bien sûr, à ceux qui font et défont l'économie et l'idéologie qui va avec. La loi des chiffres (prétendument scientifiques, mais en réalité toujours produits par les mêmes) contre les choix politiques.


malheureusement en économie on ne peut pas s'affranchir des effets mécaniques et du total des chiffres.

la politique c'est des paroles, l'économie c'est une marge de manoeuvre. si on a pas de marge on a pas le choix.
après on peut raconter ce qu'on veut, truquer les chiffres, la réalité ne peut se cacher très longtemps.

tu peux créer de la monnaie tant que tu peux et générer de la dette.
mais à ce moment là, ton économie risque 2 choses:
_ inflation à 2 chiffres
_ d'entrer dans un schéma de Ponzi à la Madoff.
en effet, les seules ressources de ton économie dépendraient l'argent procuré par les nouveaux créanciers. aucune richesse réelle n'y serait créée.
tant que tu as des nouveaux créanciers qui financent ta dette, tu ne t'en rends pas compte, mais quand l'argent cesse de rentrer, tout le système s'effondre.

si tu reprends le schéma de HAL 9000 c'est exactement ça. si le touriste ne vient pas, le système s'effondre.
j'aurais pu dire Dubaï aussi...



> Seuls ceux qui ont un intérêt à tout embrouiller (pour cacher leurs politiques &#8212; et leurs revenus indécents &#8212; sous des nuages de fumée) nous ensevelissent sous des chiffres pour tenter de nous démontrer qu'on a tort.


non c'est faux. il y a une manipulation politique de la part de certains partis à part du problème de la dette.
mais ces mêmes partis ne disent pas la vérité (des chiffres) aux gens sur l'état de l'économie mondiale et française.
d'ailleurs il va y avoir un très sérieux problème quand le million de chômeur indemnisé ne le sera plus.
mais personne n'en parle.
personne ne répercute non plus dans les mass médias français, les analyses de Nouriel Roubini et de Joseph Stiglitz, pour lesquels l'économie mondiale se dirige vers un nouvel abysse...

la seule "bonne nouvelle" se sera la baisse continuelle de l'euro et la pression sur le Yuan.


----------



## Dead head (24 Janvier 2010)

J'avais annoncé arrêter là ce débat, mais je voudrais auparavant soumettre à votre sagacité le texte ci-dessous. Il est signé d'ATTAC, mars 2008.


_*Les réformes des retraites : un résultat catastrophique*
1993 : réforme Balladur, contre les salariés du privé.
1996 :  accords sur les retraites complémentaires.
2003 :  réforme Fillon, contre les fonctionnaires et les salariés du privé.
2007 :  alignement des régimes spéciaux.

*Toutes ces réformes ont un point commun : faire baisser chaque année le niveau des retraites.* La diminution est déjà de plus de 20 %, notamment à cause du calcul de la retraite sur la base des 25 meilleures années pour les salariés du privé et de l&#8217;indexation sur les prix et non plus sur les salaires. 
Nous assistons progressivement au retour de la pauvreté chez les personnes âgées. Les femmes sont les plus touchées, parce qu&#8217;elles sont particulièrement victimes de carrières incomplètes, interrompues au moment des maternités et de l'éducation des enfants.
Et le gouvernement annonce qu'il veut continuer !

*Les marchés financiers veulent absorber la protection sociale*
Pour les gouvernements auteurs de ces réformes, l'objectif est double : moins rémunérer les retraités et ouvrir aux marchés financiers le domaine de la retraite, qui relève encore  pour l'essentiel de la protection collective. Mais, faute de revenus suffisants issus de cette dernière, se développe aujourd'hui la retraite par capitalisation : 
-    mis en place par la réforme Fillon de 2003, les Plans d'épargne retraite collectifs (PERCO), abondés par les entreprises, et, pour celles et ceux qui le peuvent individuellement, les Plans d&#8217;épargne retraite populaires (PERP) ;
-    les assurances-vie ou l'encouragement aux investissements immobiliers.
Ces réformes s&#8217;inscrivent dans un mouvement d&#8217;ensemble de démantèlement des systèmes de protection sociale collectifs, aussi bien celui de l&#8217;assurance maladie que celui des retraites par répartition. Pour le capitalisme néolibéral, l&#8217;objectif est de restreindre la part de la richesse qui est socialisée par le biais de l&#8217;État, des collectivités locales et de la sécurité sociale, et d&#8217;ouvrir ainsi de nouveaux champs à l&#8217;accumulation du capital. 
Or, la finance, à la recherche du profit maximal, s&#8217;oppose aux augmentations de salaires, au droit du travail et aux droits sociaux. Sur les marchés financiers, lorsqu&#8217;une crise se déclenche, les retraites par capitalisation ne sont pas à l&#8217;abri d&#8217;un effondrement aux conséquences tragiques pour des millions de retraités.

*Les retraites : un choix de société*
Selon les nouvelles projections du Conseil d'orientation des retraites (COR), le déficit devrait se situer à 1% du PIB en 2020 (1,5% si l&#8217;âge de départ à la retraite n&#8217;augmentait pas) puis à 1,7% en 2050. On peut vérifier dès aujourd&#8217;hui que des prélèvements d&#8217;un tel ordre de grandeur sont réalisables. Les exonérations de cotisations sociales consenties aux entreprises représentent déjà à elles seules 1% du PIB (en 2005). Les dividendes distribués par les sociétés ont littéralement explosé depuis les années 1990. Revenir sur les exonérations de cotisations (qui sont des cadeaux au patronat et une incitation à pratiquer des bas salaires) et ponctionner une (petite) partie des dividendes généreusement accordés permettraient de faire face sans trop de difficultés aux déficits annoncés. Le problème du financement des retraites n&#8217;est pas un problème économique ou financier, mais un problème politique. 

*Ce que veulent encore le gouvernement et le MEDEF*
Le gouvernement et le MEDEF ont fait leur choix. Tout d&#8217;abord, l&#8217;allongement de la durée des cotisations (dans l&#8217;immédiat à 41 ans, demain 42&#8230;, 45 ans), et puis le recul de l&#8217;âge donnant droit au départ à la retraite (le MEDEF demande 61 puis 62 ans ; 65 ans est dans les cartons). Nombreux sont les salariés expulsés du marché du travail avant l&#8217;âge de la retraite, qui verront leur retraite encore diminuée et subiront ainsi une double peine. Et ceux qui atteindront l&#8217;âge de la retraite en exerçant une activité salariée auront rarement cotisé 41 ans ou plus, et ils seront victimes du « travailler plus longtemps, pour gagner moins ». Pendant ce temps, les discussions sur la prise en compte de la pénibilité piétinent et les quelques avantages et bonifications dont bénéficient encore les femmes sont remis en cause.
Mais, pour les salariés disposant des plus hauts revenus, il y aura la retraite par capitalisation, la participation au grand casino. Sur fond d&#8217;exonérations fiscales et sociales, ce qui affaiblira en retour la sécurité sociale et le budget de l&#8217;État. 

*Nos propositions*
- Maintien de l&#8217;âge du départ à la retraite à 60 ans, et retour aux 37,5 annuités de cotisation pour avoir une retraite à taux plein. Un départ plus précoce est possible pour les salariés ayant effectué des travaux pénibles ou pour ceux qui ont les annuités requises parce qu&#8217;ils ont commencé tôt à travailler.
- Indexation des pensions sur les salaires et non pas sur les prix, afin d&#8217;assurer la parité d&#8217;évolution de revenu entre actifs et retraités. Cette indexation doit non seulement concerner les retraites déjà liquidées mais aussi les salaires portés au compte pour le calcul du salaire de référence qui permet de fixer le montant de la retraite. Elle sera d&#8217;autant plus juste que les salaires évolueront eux-mêmes au moins au rythme de la richesse produite.
- Garantie d&#8217;un taux de remplacement moyen de 75% du salaire. Ce taux pourrait être modulé de façon à respecter une certaine équité. Ainsi, il pourrait varier de 100% du salaire net pour les salaires de référence égaux au SMIC à 60% pour les très hauts salaires.
- Pas de pension inférieure au SMIC : tout retraité doit pouvoir bénéficier d&#8217;un revenu décent pour vivre.

*Comment financer ces propositions *?
Un rééquilibrage de la part de la masse salariale dans la valeur ajoutée est parfaitement envisageable, sachant qu&#8217;en 25 ans cette part a diminué d&#8217;environ 8 points de PIB. En outre, parmi les profits des entreprises, la part redistribuée aux actionnaires a fortement augmenté, au détriment de la part réinvestie dans l&#8217;entreprise. Au fur et à mesure de l&#8217;augmentation des besoins de financement, l&#8217;augmentation de la part patronale des cotisations sociales est possible, soit grâce à une augmentation du taux de cotisation sur l&#8217;assiette actuelle, soit grâce à un élargissement de l&#8217;assiette. Il s&#8217;agit donc, pour assurer la pérennité du financement des retraites, de faire cotiser davantage les profits, notamment les profits distribués aux actionnaires, et d&#8217;en finir avec la baisse relative de la masse salariale par rapport à eux. Ce nécessaire rééquilibrage pourrait être favorisé, amplifié, dès lors qu&#8217;il se mettrait en &#339;uvre de façon articulée au niveau de l&#8217;Union européenne. 
_​


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2010)

Excellent, Alain.
Dans le même genre, j'ai retrouvé ce diaporama (PDF) de SUD d'octobre 2007. C'est tout à fait intéressant, et on peut au moins lire autre chose que ce que l'on veut bien nous faire croire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

Ben le dernier paragraphe illustre bien ce que je disais, le mettre en application provoquerait un mouvement de délocalisations en masse, bénéfice : zéro !


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben le dernier paragraphe illustre bien ce que je disais, le mettre en application provoquerait un mouvement de délocalisations en masse, bénéfice : zéro !



[mode julrou puissance deadhead]
Yaka étouffer les délocaliseurs avec les roubignolles des patrons exploiteurs
[/mode]


----------



## Dead head (24 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> [mode julrou puissance deadhead]
> Yaka étouffer les délocaliseurs avec les roubignolles des patrons exploiteurs
> [/mode]



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec julrou puissance deadhead. Je postule même au poste d'étouffeur. :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben le dernier paragraphe illustre bien ce que je disais, le mettre en application provoquerait un mouvement de délocalisations en masse, bénéfice : zéro !



Et tu n'as même pas une petite idée de ce qu'il faudrait pour éviter cela ?...
Des nationalisations dans des secteurs-clés de l'industrie, comme le prévoyait le programme du CNR du 15 mars 1944. Et à l'époque, c'est peu dire que la France était dirigé par de sérieux staliniens  : 



> l&#8217;instauration d&#8217;une véritable démocratie économique et sociale, impliquant l&#8217;éviction des grandes féodalités économiques et financières de la direction de l&#8217;économie ;
> une organisation rationnelle de l&#8217;économie assurant la subordination des intérêts particuliers à l&#8217;intérêt général et affranchie de la dictature professionnelle instaurée à l&#8217;image des Etats fascistes ;
> l&#8217;intensification de la production nationale selon les lignes d&#8217;un plan arrêté par l&#8217;Etat après consultation des représentants de tous les éléments de cette production ;
> le retour à la nation des grands moyens de production monopolisée, fruits du travail commun, des sources d&#8217;énergie, des richesses du sous-sol, des compagnies d&#8217;assurances et des grandes banques ;
> ...



Les nationalisations des secteurs-clés de l'économie aurait au moins trois avantages : 
- permettre la surveillance et la gestion des pans de l'économie concernés par l'Etat
- assurer des revenus conséquents à l'Etat-patron
- éviter une montée forte du chômage par les délocalisations


De toute façon, cela ne peut passer que par une planification de l'économie. La France a connu cela de la fin de la guerre (premier plan de Jean Monnet) à 83 (huitième plan, en réalité jamais mis en application).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et tu n'as même pas une petite idée de ce qu'il faudrait pour éviter cela ?...
> Des nationalisations dans des secteurs-clés de l'industrie, comme le prévoyait le programme du CNR du 15 mars 1944. Et à l'époque, c'est peu dire que la France était dirigé par de sérieux staliniens  :
> 
> 
> ...



La situation en 1944 était pour le moins très particulière et je ne crois pas que la situation actuelle soit comparable.

Et avec la gestion désastreuse du Crédit Lyonnais dans les années 80, l'Etat a démontré qu'il pouvait être un bien piètre gestionnaire d'entreprise.


----------



## boodou (24 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les nationalisations des secteurs-clés de l'économie aurait au moins trois avantages :
> - permettre la surveillance et la gestion des pans de l'économie concernés par l'Etat
> - assurer des revenus conséquents à l'Etat-patron
> - éviter une montée forte du chômage par les délocalisations



L'Etat-patron reste un patron 

Non je ne veux pas me faire l'avocat du diable car fondamentalement je suis pour la re-nationalisation de l'eau par exemple ; l'énergie, la santé, l'éducation, les transports doivent rester publiques. Le secteur bancaire mérite qu'on lui botte le cul.

Mais fondamentalement ce n'est pas uniquement l'aspect public/privé qui compte, mais plutôt la gestion politique et idéologique du système choisi. 

Parce que de l'étatique qui par en couille et qui gère la société n'importe comment en paupérisant le peuple, l'Etat-patron qui asservit et qui opprime, bah c'est juste tous les pays sur lesquels tu fantasmes Julrou, avec la distance, le romantisme et le confort dont tu bénéficies ici.
Alors un Etat fort et régulateur oui, mais pas avec n'importe quelle direction


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> L'Etat-patron reste un patron
> 
> Non je ne veux pas me faire l'avocat du diable car fondamentalement je suis pour la re-nationalisation de l'eau par exemple ; l'énergie, la santé, l'éducation, les transports doivent rester publiques. Le secteur bancaire mérite qu'on lui botte le cul.
> 
> ...



Non non, je ne suis pas fou : le programme du CNR n'a pas été écrit en URSS, mais en France, par les familles politiques ayant participé à la résistance : des gaullistes à la sauce sociale, la SFIO, le PCF essentiellement.  C'est un modèle qui a marché, et qui a porté ses fruits. Je ne suis pas fondamentalement contre les patrons, et je m'éloigne des marxistes-léninstes, par exemple, puisque je ne suis pas pour la destruction de "l'Etat bourgeois". Je ne suis pas contre tous les patrons, donc, mais je continue de penser que l'Etat reste le meilleur des patrons.  Je suis pour un Etat fort, c'est sûr.

--
Après, iDuck fidèle à ses habitudes, dit que l'époque n'est pas la même mais ne propose rien, ça, ça ne change pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Après, iDuck fidèle à ses habitudes, dit que l'époque n'est pas la même mais ne propose rien, ça, ça ne change pas.



Je suis mort de rire. Si, si. :sleep:

Globalement, je rejoins l'avis de boodou. Le problème n'est pas public ou privé mais la façon dont c'est géré. Et encore une fois, le Crédit Lyonnais a démontré qu'une gestion publique d'une entreprise n'était pas forcément la panacée.

Par conséquent, je me méfie de ce vieux fantasme des nationalisations, autant d'ailleurs que celui des privatisations à tout va, fantasme néo-libéral qui tombe dans l'excès inverse et prétend que géré par le privé c'est mieux (or il a été démontré par exemple que la gestion du placement des chômeurs par des organismes privés donnaient de moins bons résultats que ceux obtenus par le Pôle Emploi).

Donc je suis pour un service public de l'éducation, pour un service public de la santé, pour que la Poste reste un service public (je suis donc contre le changement de statut qui vient d'être voté et qui aboutira immanquablement selon moi à une privatisation), pour la Sécurité sociale,... Mais je suis résolument contre une intervention très poussée de l'Etat dans l'économie, ce qui n'exclut pas quand c'est nécessaire plus d'intervention que ce qui peut se faire habituellement. Et dans la gestion de la crise actuelle l'Etat aurait dû se montrer plus interventionniste par exemple en entrant au capital des banques qu'elle a aidées.

Hors situations particulières, en matière d'économie l'Etat doit fixer un cadre (on ne peut pas laisser faire tout et n'importe quoi sinon c'est la loi de la jungle, donc du plus fort), réguler, mais pas vouloir tout contrôler et imposer d'en haut.

D'aileurs les expériences en la matière ne se sont jamais avérées très concluantes.


EDIT : quant à l'époque elle est effectivement très différente puisqu'en 1944 il s'agissait de reconstruire un pays en ruines après des années de guerre. Ce n'est pas du tout comparable avec ce qu'on vit actuellement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Après, iDuck fidèle à ses habitudes, dit que l'époque n'est pas la même mais ne propose rien, ça, ça ne change pas.



On reconnais bien la ton absolutisme ! Il n'est pas indispensable de connaître la bonne solution à un problème pour en reconnaître les solutions fausses !

Par ailleurs, proposer  Pourquoi faire, puisqu'on sait pertinemment que de toute façon, dans l'état actuel des choses, toute proposition visant à améliorer la situation se verra signifier une fin de non recevoir ! 

Non, avant de "proposer", c'est à changer les mentalités, qu'il faut travailler, rendre les gens plus sensibles à l'intérêt commun, et ça ne se fera pas en une génération, la culture de l'individualisme et du cynisme est trop bien ancrée dans les esprits, plusieurs générations seront nécessaires pour y parvenir, à condition qu'on s'y mette, et là, on s'y est un peu mis, mais je trouve que ça n'est pas "violent" !


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, avant de "proposer", c'est à changer les mentalités, qu'il faut travailler, rendre les gens plus sensibles à l'intérêt commun, et ça ne se fera pas en une génération, la culture de l'individualisme et du cynisme est trop bien ancrée dans les esprits, plusieurs générations seront nécessaires pour y parvenir, à condition qu'on s'y mette, et là, on s'y est un peu mis, mais je trouve que ça n'est pas "violent" !


Bah on va dire que j'y contribue, hein.  
Et compte sur moi pour que ma descendance fasse de même... :style:


----------



## boodou (24 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bah on va dire que j'y contribue, hein.
> Et compte sur moi pour que ma descendance fasse de même... :style:




Le soucis c'est pas ta descendance, c'est ta condescendance !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2010)

Foutez-y le feu


----------



## Dead head (25 Janvier 2010)

*Ils disent tous n'importe quoi.*


----------



## Chang (25 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> là-dessus je diverge



VERGE !!!

Bon, ca c'est fait ... c'est devenu beaucoup trop serieux comme fil ...  ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Bon, ca c'est fait ... c'est devenu beaucoup trop serieux comme fil ...  ...



Ouaip


*Clara Morgane dévoile son numéro de téléphone sur Facebook*







 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

/me pense que ce n'est pas son n° de tél. que tu aimerais qu'elle te dévoile


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouaip
> 
> 
> *Clara Morgane dévoile son numéro de téléphone sur Facebook*


 
Alors qu'ici sur MacG c'est lolyangtruc qui nous balance le sien. Monde de merde. Je ne suis pas sur Facebook. :/


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2010)

Il parait qu'elle a déjà reçu 1320 SMS: "Tu kife lé schtroupfs? Signé Mackie"


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas plutôt: "ge tekri deppui lé toilett de l'airbusse A 380. jtm".


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouaip
> 
> 
> *Clara Morgane dévoile son numéro de téléphone sur Facebook*



A noter que :



> Ancienne actrice du X aujourd'hui présentatrice télé, Clara Morgane est un fantasme pour bon nombre de personnes.
> 
> 
> 
> En attendant l'équipe de Zigonet souhaite un joyeux anniversaire à Clara Morgane !



à un "U" près, on a eu chaud !


----------



## Fìx (25 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me pense que ce n'est pas son n° de tél. que tu aimerais qu'elle te dévoile



Ptêt.... mais alors c'est vraiment pas compliqué de la voir dévoilée cette gentille demoiselle!


----------



## sc3fab (25 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter que :
> 
> 
> 
> à un "U" près, on a eu chaud !




Messieurs SVP, 

un peu de sérieux, je vous pris de bien vouloir vous mettre en condition pour la messe de ce soir :mouais:; de ôter toutes vos pensez subjectives afin de vous recentrez sur l'information principale de la journée : l'intervention présidentielle !! mde alors  

Faites comme moi, ce soir j'me regarde "_Apocalypse now Redux_" (version longue 3H30) pour être sur de ne pas voir d'image


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Messieurs SVP,
> 
> un peu de sérieux, je vous pris de bien vouloir vous mettre en condition pour la messe de ce soir :mouais:; de ôter toutes vos pensez subjectives afin de vous recentrez sur l'information principale de la journée : l'intervention présidentielle !! mde alors
> 
> Faites comme moi, ce soir j'me regarde "_Apocalypse now Redux_" (version longue 3H30) pour être sur de ne pas voir d'image



Il y a encore des gens qui regardent TF1 ? :affraid:


----------



## sc3fab (25 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a encore des gens qui regardent TF1 ? :affraid:



vu ce que j'entends à mon boulot faut croire  :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a encore des gens qui regardent TF1 ? :affraid:



Sans doute vu leurs parts d'audience


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouaip
> 
> 
> *Clara Morgane dévoile son numéro de téléphone sur Facebook*
> ...



Tiens puisqu'on parle tirage de nouille, sur le même site d'actu "top quality" : mangez des fibres... de jute !  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Messieurs SVP,
> 
> un peu de sérieux, je vous pris de bien vouloir vous mettre en condition pour la messe de ce soir :mouais:; de ôter toutes vos pensez subjectives afin de vous recentrez sur l'information principale de la journée : l'intervention présidentielle !! mde alors
> 
> Faites comme moi, ce soir j'me regarde "_Apocalypse now Redux_" (version longue 3H30) pour être sur de ne pas voir d'image



Ah non ! Moi, ce soir je regarde le petit Nicolas. Je sens en particulier que ça va être un grand moment de manifestation d'indépendance journalistique.


----------



## sc3fab (25 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah non ! Moi, ce soir je regarde le petit Nicolas. Je sens en particulier que ça va être un grand moment de manifestation d'indépendance journalistique.



C'est pas beau ce que je vois là !!    tu oses remettre en doute le sens déontologique du journalisme !!  :mouais:

t'es un grand malade d'écrire ça sur un post, tu risques de gros ennuies


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> C'est pas beau ce que je vois là !!    tu oses remettre en doute le sens déontologique du journalisme !!  :mouais:
> 
> t'es un grand malade d'écrire ça sur un post, tu risques de gros ennuies



Contrairement à leurs homologues US sur qui ils devraient prendre modèle, les journalistes français sont rarement très pugnaces avec nos gouvernants (de quelque bord qu'ils soient), à plus forte raison avec le Président.

Donc comme d'habitude on va assister à un show du petit Nicolas avec certainement 2 ou 3 mensonges ou contradictions qui ne seront mëme pas relevées. Mais rien que pour la prestation de Pernaut, dont même ses confrères disent que ce qu'il fait dans son JT, ce n'est pas du journalisme, je pense que ça vaut le coup d'oeil.

Le tout est de savoir s'il fera plus fort que son compère JC Narcy le 14 juillet dernier qui s'était surpassé dans le cirage de pompes présidentielles avec sa visite guidée de l'Elysée suivie de l'interview de Carla (cultissime ! ).


----------



## Gronounours (25 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Alors qu'ici sur MacG c'est lolyangtruc qui nous balance le sien. Monde de merde. Je ne suis pas sur Facebook. :/




Ouais :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

Vous me faites marrer.
Vous pouvez pas saquer le nain, mais vous ne pouvez pas vous en passer non plus.
Moi ce soir, je vais me sortir une bonne bouteille.
Bien bouffer
Peut-être ma mater un DVD ou me plonger dans un bouquin et penser à autre chose.
Ca fait du bien.


----------



## Chang (25 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer.
> Vous pouvez pas saquer le nain, mais vous ne pouvez pas vous en passer non plus.



Mais completement ... si vous ne l'aimez pas, ne lui donnez pas de dimat', c'est la derniere chose a faire ... ou alors c'est du masochisme et apres c'est chacun son truc ; mais il ne faudra pas se plaindre si il remet le couvert ...


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

Je suis un laissé pour compte, j'ai pas accès à TF1... Faut que je demande à Julrou comment saisir la CEDH pour atteinte à l'égalité du citoyen devant l'accès à l'information présidentielle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sans doute vu leurs parts d'audience



Je pensais que c'étaient des bots, mais c'est vrai qu'une intelligence, même artificielle, regarder leurs programmes (particulièrement ce soir, ils ont programmé une soirée spéciale décérébrés, je crois ), c'est pas trop crédible ! :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'est pas trop crédible ! :rateau:



Ca ne l'a jamais été


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Janvier 2010)

Je vais pas regarder en direct bien sûr&#8230;  par contre je vais enregistrer via EyeTV car je pense qu'on va avoir droit à des moments (monuments) d'anthologie de la connerie (maladie) sarcosienne&#8230;

Cela fera toujours faire plaisir à revoir sur la toile avant qu'il ne la muselle en France&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## boodou (25 Janvier 2010)

Je ne vais regarder ni TF1, ni FBI, ni Star Wars ! 
Je lirais vos réactions, c'est plus simple (on sait déjà ce qui va se dire de toute façon)


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> :love:



Ah ouais quand même, c'est quand même mieux que toutes les blondasses qu'on croise dans "autoportrait" quand même... enfin sauf Webo'


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Quelques petites joyeusetés...  :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (25 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelques petites joyeusetés...  :sleep:





> *Quelles solutions sont évoquées ?*
> Prolonger l'indemnisation par l'assurance chômage, ce que  revendiquent la plupart des syndicats. Cela coûterait 555 millions  d'euros pour un mois, 999 millions pour deux mois et 1,3 milliard  d'euros pour trois mois, avec un taux dégressif de 70% à 50%. 1,342  milliard d'euros pour trois mois dégressifs (70% de la dernière  indemnisation le 1er mois supplémentaire, 60% le 2ème, 50% le 3ème  mois). Or le déficit cumulé de l'Unedic devrait *déjà atteindre  10 milliards fin 2010. Une solution que refuse donc le patronat. Les  syndicats exigent également un accès assoupli à l'ASS et au RSA.



1,3 milliard pour repousser le problème de 3 mois, ils sont vraiment trop fort les syndicats français ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> 1,3 milliard pour repousser le problème de 3 mois, ils sont vraiment trop fort les syndicats français ...



C'est sûr, mieux vaut laisser 600 000 personnes de plus sans aucune ressource, on n'est plus à 600 000 SDF près, maintenant, puis il suffira d'un hiver un peu rude pour diminuer significativement leur nombre, hein !  !


----------



## rizoto (25 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est sûr, mieux vaut laisser 600 000 personnes de plus sans aucune ressource, on n'est plus à 600 000 SDF près, maintenant, puis il suffira d'un hiver un peu rude pour diminuer significativement leur nombre, hein !  !



Je veux juste dire que mettre 1,3 milliard pour reculer le précipice de 3 mois, ça ne me parait pas judicieux. Au lieu de traiter les conséquences, on pourrait s'attaquer aux causes.

Mais bon, le grand chef a dit que les 35 heures, c'est nul. mieux vaut payer des heures sups aux gens qui ont du boulot ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je suis un laissé pour compte, j'ai pas accès à TF1... Faut que je demande à Julrou comment saisir la CEDH pour atteinte à l'égalité du citoyen devant l'accès à l'information présidentielle.



Bah tu peux aussi très bien te démerder tout seul, j'aime pas trop les passagers clandestins...


----------



## fedo (25 Janvier 2010)

> Je veux juste dire que mettre 1,3 milliard pour reculer le précipice de 3 mois, ça ne me parait pas judicieux. Au lieu de traiter les conséquences, on pourrait s'attaquer aux causes.



s'attaquer aux causes d'une dépression économique n'est pas du niveau des hommes politiques français.

d'ailleurs c'est tout un défi même pour les autres.

il faut bien voir le méga manque à gagner pour l'économie française que va représenter la fin des ASSEDIC pour 1 millions de personne.
TVA en moins, TIPP en moins, défauts de paiement en explosion, niveau de surendettement comme au Royaume Uni, nouvelle baisse de l'immobilier, nouvelle hausse du chômage, spirale déflationniste, faillites toujours à un niveau très élevé...

perso je pense que 1,3 milliards ce n'est rien comparé aux conséquences...
et je ne parle pas des conséquences sociales...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2010)

Quand ça commence à prendre l'eau, le rat quitte le navire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Je veux juste dire que mettre 1,3 milliard pour reculer le précipice de 3 mois, ça ne me parait pas judicieux. Au lieu de traiter les conséquences, on pourrait s'attaquer aux causes.
> 
> Mais bon, le grand chef a dit que les 35 heures, c'est nul. mieux vaut payer des heures sups aux gens qui ont du boulot ...



Le grand chef a oublié de dire que ses heures sup' défiscalisées, ce sont des milliers de chômeurs en plus puisqu'il est plus avantageux pour un employeur de faire faire des heures sup à ses salariés plutôt que d'embaucher.

Sur les délocalisations dans l'automobile le grand chef a oublié de dire qu'il ne peut pas trop avoir de vélléités protectionnistes sinon il se fait taper sur les doigts par Bruxelles.

Quand il a dit à la productrice de lait qu'il voulait qu'ils se regroupent pour être plus forts face à la grande distribution, il a omis de préciser qu'il avait précédemment fait voter une loi nommée LME et qui avait renforcée la dite grande distribution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le *grand* chef &#8230; le *grand* chef &#8230;



Tu l'as déjà vu de près ? Non, je demande, parce que si tu le trouve grand, tu dois avoir toi même besoin de monter sur un tabouret pour lacer tes souliers !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Hadopi belge  

(messieurs les libéraux ce n'est pas comme ça que vous allez remonter dans les sondages) 

edit: corriger le lien


----------



## fedo (26 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le grand chef a oublié de dire que ses heures sup' défiscalisées, ce sont des milliers de chômeurs en plus puisqu'il est plus avantageux pour un employeur de faire faire des heures sup à ses salariés plutôt que d'embaucher.



là-dessus, je pense que ce n'est pas le problème de la résorption du chômage.
ça pourrait partir d'une bonne idée, l'incitation au travail. mais le problème c'est que c'est l'employeur qui détermine la quantité de travail des salariés, et surtout c'est l'intensité de l'activité économique qui demeure le facteur primordial.

défiscaliser les heures sup dans une période de surcapacité de production, c'est complétement anachronique.



> Quand il a dit à la productrice de lait qu'il voulait qu'ils se regroupent pour être plus forts face à la grande distribution, il a omis de préciser qu'il avait précédemment fait voter une loi nommée LME et qui avait renforcée la dite grande distribution.



non ce n'est pas vrai. la LME ennuie beaucoup la grande distribution. d'ailleurs ils sont quasiment tous poursuivis par l'ex DGCCRF pour violation de la loi dans leurs conditions d'achat post LME. et ils seront certainement tous condamnés.


----------



## sc3fab (26 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu l'as déjà vu de près ? Non, je demande, parce que si tu le trouve grand, tu dois avoir toi même besoin de monter sur un tabouret pour lacer tes souliers !



Napoléon a dit :  " Vous n'etes pas plus grand, vous etes plus haut"  

j'adore le cirage de pompe  

Chose promise pas regardé   :sleep:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer.
> Vous pouvez pas saquer le nain, mais vous ne pouvez pas vous en passer non plus.



Détrompe toi, je m'en passe aisément


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

Tendances...
"Les culottes qui resculptent les fesses"...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... puis il suffira d'un hiver un peu rude pour diminuer significativement leur nombre, hein !  !



Suivi d'un été caniculaire pour faire de la place dans les maisons de retraite


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Suivi d'un été caniculaire pour faire de la place dans les maisons de retraite



Je comprend que t'en ais ras le bol d'être à trois dans une chambre pour deux mais ce n'est pas bien de souhaiter la mort de ses petits camarades, surtout que tu pourrais très bien y passer aussi


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tendances...
> "Les culottes qui resculptent les fesses"...



Ouais, la tendance c'est quand même plutôt les fesses musculeuses nan?


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, la tendance c'est quand même plutôt les fesses musculeuses nan?


S'il n'y a que ça pour te faire plaisir...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> S'il n'y a que ça pour te faire plaisir...



C'est bon pour la santé.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

La définition de "généreux" c'est bien "se donner à fond"...


----------



## fedo (26 Janvier 2010)

attention une nouvelle à ne surtout pas prendre à la légère, le développement fulgurant des nouvelles techniques d'extraction du gaz naturel par des sociétés US.

de quoi faire baisser le prix du gaz pour longtemps (en moyenne).
ça pourrait aussi impacter le prix du pétrole à la baisse.

et mettre le régime Iranien dans les pires difficultés...
idem pour les russes.

ça fait partie des bonnes nouvelles et progrès techniques importants totalement passés inaperçus par les mass médias français.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> attention une nouvelle à ne surtout pas prendre à la légère, le développement fulgurant des nouvelles techniques d'extraction du gaz naturel par des sociétés US.
> 
> de quoi faire baisser le prix du gaz pour longtemps (en moyenne).
> ça pourrait aussi impacter le prix du pétrole à la baisse.
> ...



Tu appelles une _bonne nouvelle_ la probable main mise de l'empire sur les hydrocarbures ?&#8230; 
On n'en a pas tout à fait la même vision, alors.  
Et du coup, ça pourrait aussi impacter sur l'exportation des hydrocarbures du Vénézuela ou de la Bolivie... Ce n'est _vraiment_ pas une bonne nouvelle... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu appelles une _bonne nouvelle_ la probable main mise de l'empire sur les hydrocarbures ?
> On n'en a pas tout à fait la même vision, alors.
> Et du coup, ça pourrait aussi impacter sur l'exportation des hydrocarbures du Vénézuela ou de la Bolivie... Ce n'est _vraiment_ pas une bonne nouvelle... :hein:



Comme d'hab, histoire d'en remettre une couche sur les méchants américains, tu racontes n'importe quoi !

La seule mainmise à ce jour c'était celle des russes, cette nouvelle laisse espérer que la concurrence va enfin jouer pour faire baisser les prix (et peut-être enfin mettre fin à l'indexation du prix du gaz sur celui du pétrole) !


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Janvier 2010)

D'autant que le Canada est aussi très en pointe sur ce dossier.
Mais de toute façon, ressource fossile = fausse bonne porte de sortie.
Sans parler des milliards de litres d'eau que l'on va souiller pour extraire le gaz de puits dont le rendement à long terme est loin d'être prouvé.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme d'hab, histoire d'en remettre une couche sur les méchants américains, tu racontes n'importe quoi !
> 
> La seule mainmise à ce jour c'était celle des russes, cette nouvelle laisse espérer que la concurrence va enfin jouer pour faire baisser les prix (et peut-être enfin mettre fin à l'indexation du prix du gaz sur celui du pétrole) !



Bah non, les russes n'avaient pas la main-mise sur les hydrocarbures d'Amérique latine, contrairement aux USA qui l'ont eu pendant longtemps (dois-je te rappeler que la nationalisation des hydrocarbures en Bolivie s'est faite avec l'arrivée au pouvoir de Morales ?). 
Et pour la concurrence qui fait baisser les prix... tu crois encore à mythe libéral ?


----------



## fedo (26 Janvier 2010)

> Et pour la concurrence qui fait baisser les prix... tu crois encore à mythe libéral ?


ben pour le coup, les cours du gaz dévissent depuis l'an passé à cause de la hausse de ces techniques alternatives (et de la baisse de la consommation).
dans le cas présent les mécanismes de marché fonctionnent correctement.

et c'est une tendance lourde car la production de gaz augmente outre atlantique, du jamais vu depuis longtemps.

résultat l'indice du gaz fait fuir tous les spéculateurs.
qui plus est les européens peuvent acheter les surplus de gaz naturel liquéfié dont les USA ne veulent plus. ça met les russes en difficulté.
la spéculation a fui le cours du gaz c'est une bonne nouvelle pour le porte monnaie des français.
au surplus, les européens peuvent reprendre la main sur les russes dans les clauses d'indexation du cours du gaz dans les contrats de livraison.
et c'est cette clause qui entraîne le maintien trop élevé des tarifs du gaz chez les usagers du gaz français (européens devrais je dire).

quant au souillage de la nature, tout de façon il est déjà en cours alors je ne vois pas ce que ça change.
sauf que la baisse concomitante du prix du pétrole empêche de détruire un peu plus l'Alberta par les extractions de fuel lourd, la même chose au Vénézuela.



> Et du coup, ça pourrait aussi impacter sur l'exportation des hydrocarbures du Vénézuela ou de la Bolivie... Ce n'est _vraiment_ pas une bonne nouvelle...


mauvaise nouvelle a court terme mais bien meilleure à long terme puisque ça peut augmenter la durée de vie des exportations boliviennes.
et faire remonter le $ ce qui serait une bonne nouvelle pour le Vénézuela et la Bolivie comme évoqué précédemment.

il faut préciser aussi que la dépendance du PIB aux exportations d'hydrocarbures est un piège redoutable pour les pays concernés.



> Mais de toute façon, ressource fossile = fausse bonne porte de sortie.


désolé mais c'est tout ce qu'on a en Europe pour le moment pour se chauffer, on ne peut en faire abstraction.
d'autant qu'il va falloir rembourser les achats à effet de levier effectués par EDF...


----------



## Dead head (26 Janvier 2010)

*Le gouvernement veut faire disparaître le chômage... des programmes scolaires.*


----------



## Fìx (26 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Le gouvernement veut faire disparaître le chômage... des programmes scolaires.*



Normal, ça n'éxistera plus quand ils auront fini leurs études!  Merci le lutin! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Normal, ça n'éxistera plus quand ils auront fini leurs études!  Merci le lutin! :love:



Parfaitement ! D'ailleurs hier soir le lutin a prédit un recul du chômage dans les mois qui viennent (dommage qu'il n'ait pas donné le résultat du prochain tirage du loto ).


----------



## boodou (26 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu appelles une _bonne nouvelle_ la probable main mise de l'empire sur les hydrocarbures ?



Toi t'as regardé Star Wars hier soir ! 
Petit ewok va


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Parfaitement ! D'ailleurs hier soir le lutin...



C'est le *nain* ! N'insulte pas les lutins de mon enfance stp :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est le *nain* ! N'insulte pas les lutins de mon enfance stp :love:



Non, désolé mais c'est bel et bien un lutin, le nain n'a pas de pouvoir magique contrairement au lutin qui lui peut faire baisser les chiffres concernant les bagnoles brulées le jour de la saint sylvestre ou encore faire en sorte que le chômage n'existe plus etc.


----------



## Dead head (27 Janvier 2010)

*Lundi soir, à la télévision, si vous étiez une femme, un Arabe ou un Noir, vous aviez une chance plus grande que le président de la République vous appelle par votre prénom.



Comment je me suis fait jeter par Rachida Dati.
*


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)

Voila, voila, voila...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

T'as vieilli sur la photo


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as vieilli sur la photo



Normal, il se prépare pour le tournage de "deuxièmes baisers" (mais tu verras sa tronche quand il tourneras derniers baisers)!


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Mesdames !...


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Fiat Lux !



_Dominique Liot, agent ERDF à Toulouse et militant CGT, s&#8217;est vu signifier hier sa mise à pied de vingt et un jours pour avoir rebranché le courant à un couple de RMistes *et à leur petite fille de 2 ans*._

Il n'est évidemment pas question de laisser n'importe qui ne payant pas sa facture profiter d'une fourniture d'électricité identique au quidam s'acquittant de la note. Toutefois...

J'avais à l'esprit une info, entendue il y a des années, expliquant qu'il n'existait pas de coupures totales : en cas de non règlement EDF laissait _le strict minimum_ (si mes souvenirs sont bons, de quoi faire fonctionner l'éclairage, un réfrigérateur, un chauffage et deux ou trois autres trucs _indispensables_).
Quelqu'un ici a t-il des infos là dessus ?

Si aujourd'hui, en France, on laisse volontairement une gamine de deux ans sans chauffage ni lumière, qui plus est en hiver, je pense qu'il est grand temps de reprendre la bastille. Et pourtant, je ne suis pas ce qu'on peut appeler un mec 'de gauche'.


----------



## Cybry (27 Janvier 2010)

Je ne crois pas qu'un tel service minimal existe.

Trouvé sur un site EDF-CGT traitant spécifiquement du sujet :

_
Depuis le 1er janvier 2005, EDF a mis en place le TPN (tarif de première nécessité), accessible aux usagers dont les ressources nexcédent pas 620,58 euros par mois (pour une personne seule), titulaires dun contrat dune puissance inférieure ou égale à 9 kVa. Depuis fin 2008, le dispositif baptisé TSS (tarif social de solidarité) sapplique au gaz, sous les mêmes conditions, les foyers bénéficiant du TPN étant automatiquement bénéficiaires du TSS. Le TPN, soit une réduction tarifaire de 30 à 50 % selon les cas, sapplique aux 100 premiers kWh consommés dans le mois. Le TSS consiste en une déduction annuelle : sa moyenne est de 70 euros par foyer.
Il est à noter que le gouvernement, dans son projet de loi de finances pour 2010, na pas reconduit la prime à la cuve pour les ménages modestes - souvent ruraux - qui se chauffent au fioul domestique. Dun montant de 200 euros, cette aide bénéficiait à 700 000 ménages non imposables sur le revenu.
Le médiateur national de lénergie et la CRE ont mis en place récemment un comparateur doffres dénergie qui sapparente fort à une machine à faire quitter les tarifs réglementés. Dénoncé par les associations de consommateurs, cet « outil » est en effet alimenté par les fournisseurs eux-mêmes, et pèche par omissions : à titre dexemple, une offre avec « moins 10 % sur les tarifs réglementés » omet de dire que la diminution concerne le prix du kWh, pas celui de labonnement.
Ce mois-ci, lUFC-Que Choisir a assigné la société Direct Énergie devant le Tribunal de grande instance de Paris pour « pratiques commerciales agressives », les démarcheurs se faisant passer pour des agents EDF afin dobtenir la signature des usagers au bas dun bulletin de souscription.
_


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2010)

J'ai également trouvé ca. A première vue, il y a des solutions. Si elles sont réellement mises en &#339;uvre.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2010)

Parlementaires au bord de la crise de nerfs


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila, voila, voila...



Félicitations !!


----------



## Dead head (27 Janvier 2010)

Dur pour Apple, à quelques heures de la "keynote" tant attendue ! Sa tablette ne réussira pas à tout bouleverser, comme l'ont fait l'iPod et l'iPhone, car... *Orange, un jour ou l'autre, commercialisera son propre "e-reader"*. Ca va faire mal.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Dur pour Apple, à quelques heures de la "keynote" tant attendue ! Sa tablette ne réussira pas à tout bouleverser, comme l'ont fait l'iPod et l'iPhone, car... *Orange, un jour ou l'autre, commercialisera son propre "e-reader"*. Ca va faire mal.



Apparemment la tablette sera bien plus u'un e-reader et des e-readers, il y en a déjà pas mal. Je ne me fais pas de soucis.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Janvier 2010)

Passez un concours payant pour gagner un stage en entreprise ! ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Passez un concours payant pour gagner un stage en entreprise ! ...




Astucieux, ça, faire payer le salaire du candidat recruté par les candidats recalés ! 

:mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est pour ça qu'ils sont tous accroc à mes cocktails...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Félicitations !!



Ouaip.

Par contre la photo du bidule dans vpbp est a chier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2010)

Mouarf


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Passez un concours payant pour gagner un stage en entreprise ! ...



Il y a une règle très simple à suivre : on ne paie pas pour travailler.


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Passez un concours payant pour gagner un stage en entreprise ! ...




Bah, je comprends. Personne ne dit rien. L'inspection du travail ne moufte pas. Plusieurs milliers de candidats paient. En plus ca leur fait de la pub.

Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

Gauchiste!


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gauchiste!



Même pas... :rose:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila, voila, voila...



tu n'es même pas en 3D sur la photo


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Janvier 2010)

mackie... tu peux pas savoir, t'aime pas les blondes, tu les pratiques pas... mais une blonde c'est toujours une vaste platitude t'imagines même pas


----------



## Dead head (28 Janvier 2010)

*Je t'aime... moi non plus.*


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Et Villepin relaxé... 
Denis Robert aussi...  :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Quel beau cadeau d'anniversaire pour le lutin qui aurait été déçu de voir son "croc de boucher" tout sale.


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon, et maintenant ?!...


----------



## Dead head (28 Janvier 2010)

A tous les niveaux, vraiment, le petit père des riches est *le roi des incompétents*.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'on rigole quand même. Tout ça pour ça.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas de sa faute, il n'était pas avocat avant ses fonctions mais boucher


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> A tous les niveaux, vraiment, le petit père des riches est *le roi des incompétents*.



Non, c'est le roi des communiquants. A ton avis quel va être, dans le 'bon peuple', le pourcentage de ceux qui vont le trouver incompétent et le pourcentage de ceux qui vont le trouver magnanime et respectueux de la justice ?
Il a été avocat, oui, et sait donc très bien la portée des mots. Un avocat doit convaincre, pas dire la vérité.


----------



## fedo (28 Janvier 2010)

> Il a été avocat, oui, et sait donc très bien la portée des mots. Un avocat doit convaincre, pas dire la vérité.



oui enfin au barreau de Paris c'est un petit peu spécial...


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

'tain !...


----------



## Dead head (28 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, c'est le roi des communiquants. A ton avis quel va être, dans le 'bon peuple', le pourcentage de ceux qui vont le trouver incompétent et le pourcentage de ceux qui vont le trouver magnanime et respectueux de la justice ?
> Il a été avocat, oui, et sait donc très bien la portée des mots. Un avocat doit convaincre, pas dire la vérité.



Tu as raison. Malheureusement.


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Tu as raison. Malheureusement.



De toutes façon, son porte-flingue favori a été mandaté pour exprimer le vrai fond de sa pensée. 

Trop facile, le décodage !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

Je croyais qu'il était interdit de commenter publiquement une décision de justice...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> A tous les niveaux, vraiment, le petit père des riches est *le roi des incompétents*.



Ben, ce n'est pas si facile que ça, en fait. On peut accuser Sarkozy de dire n'importe quoi, mais il n'a pas tant dit n'importe quoi qu'on veut bien le laisser penser. En matière correctionnel, il ne pouvait bien faire appel, mais sur ses intérêts civils uniquement. 
Je n'ai aucune envie de défendre spécifiquement Sarkozy, mais je pense juste qu'en matière de justice, il s'agit quand même de respecter l'équité. 

(Pour les procédures d'appel, on peut se reporter à cet article de Wikipédia ou au Code de procédure pénale).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h38 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...



Tu sais, ça ne me choque pas plus que de voir tous ces curés ou autres ecclésiastiques aller raconter n'importe quelle connerie et prêcher je ne sais quel _te deum_...


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Dans l'même sac ! :style:


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben, ce n'est pas si facile que ça, en fait. On peut accuser Sarkozy de dire n'importe quoi, mais il n'a pas tant dit n'importe quoi qu'on veut bien le laisser penser. En matière correctionnel, il ne pouvait bien faire appel, mais sur ses intérêts civils uniquement.
> Je n'ai aucune envie de défendre spécifiquement Sarkozy, mais je pense juste qu'en matière de justice, il s'agit quand même de respecter l'équité.
> 
> (Pour les procédures d'appel, on peut se reporter à cet article de Wikipédia ou au Code de procédure pénale).



Justement, jeune padawan même pas juriste. NS, en qualité de partie civile, ne pourrait faire appel que si DDV avait été condamné.
En d'autres termes, la partie civile ne peut contester le jugement, juste les réparations. C'est un truc assez basique du droit de procédure pénale.

Là, par exemple, il peut faire appel du jugement des trois autres, et réclamer plus que son "1 euro d'intérêt"... 
Mais pas du jugement à l'encontre de De Villepin ou de Denis Robert.


Car oui, il faut le rappeler, dans cette histoire, Denis Robert, journaliste de son état, risquait également une lourde peine. Et moi, j'en ai marre d'avoir à donner mon obole pour payer les condamnations de Denis Robert dans chaque affaire Clearstream !


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...



-ok il a été avec son avion
-ok il a été avec des médecins
-ok il est venu avec du fret
mais bordel, pourquoi tes venus avec des potes, fait chier


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Justement, jeune padawan même pas juriste. NS, en qualité de partie civile, ne pourrait faire appel que si DDV avait été condamné.
> En d'autres termes, la partie civile ne peut contester le jugement, juste les réparations. C'est un truc assez basique du droit de procédure pénale.
> 
> Là, par exemple, il peut faire appel du jugement des trois autres, et réclamer plus que son "1 euro d'intérêt"...
> ...



Ben il n'a pas spécifié _contre qui_ il ne ferait pas appel. :rateau: 

Plus sérieusement, comme tu le dis, il aurait pu après tout vouloir faire appel pour réclamer des indemnités plus élevées, de la part de tous les prévenus.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2010)

Dans ce cas-là, quand on est président, on ne fait pas appel, on s'essuie sur le parquet, qui interjette à ta place ta propre déjection.


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En matière correctionnel



T'aimes ça, hein? Un petit coup de croc, ça te tente? Il y en a un qui vient de se libérer. :love:


----------



## fedo (29 Janvier 2010)

le NIF de Livermore atteint 111 millions de degrés C° avec son laser. 
encore 90 millions supplémentaires et c'est parti pour la fusion inertielle deutérium - tritium.


----------



## Gronounours (29 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je croyais qu'il était interdit de commenter publiquement une décision de justice...



Je croyais aussi


----------



## sc3fab (29 Janvier 2010)

J'en prends note


----------



## fedo (29 Janvier 2010)

le parquet fait appel de la décision concernant DDV

vous avez dit république bananière 

(la prochaine étape après l'échec en appel sera le pourvoi en cassation dans l'intérêt de la loi par le ministre de la Justice là on aura fait le tour).


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je croyais qu'il était interdit de commenter publiquement une décision de justice...




Ben ça l'est, mais les sous entendus ne constituent pas des commentaires, en énonçant "les coupables n'ont pas été condamnés", il énonce une évidence, ça ne constitue pas un commentaire, puisqu'il ne désigne pas les "relaxés" comme étant les fameux coupables !

Après, le sous entendu, il a certes une portée politique, mais pas de portée juridique, car ça constituerait un procès d'intention, et ça, ça n'est pas autorisé non plus !

Il est avocat aussi, le pitt bull, on a tendance à l'oublier ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h39 ----------




fedo a dit:


> là on aura fait le tour).



A moins qu'il ne trouve, d'ici là, le moyen de glisser une "atteinte à la sûreté de l'état" dans le débat 

EDIT : Ah ben nan, ch'suis con, c'est DDV qui était ministre au moment des faits, pas NS, ça va pas être possible ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le parquet fait appel de la décision concernant DDV
> 
> vous avez dit république bananière
> 
> (la prochaine étape après l'échec en appel sera le pourvoi en cassation dans l'intérêt de la loi par le ministre de la Justice là on aura fait le tour).



De 2 choses l'une,

- soit Sarko est derrière ça (vu que le parquet dépend de la chancellerie, qui elle-même dépend de l'Elysée) et il va s'en prendre plein la gueule.
- soit Sarko n'est pas derrière ça mais tout le monde va imaginer qu'il l'est et il va s'en prendre aussi plein la gueule.


Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, c'est pour sa pomme.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...


Paix et Amour


----------



## Cybry (29 Janvier 2010)

Assez énorme l'interview de Marin par ElKabbach ce matin...
'Ce n'est pas ma hiérarchie qui m'impose de faire appel, c'est mon sens la justice étant donné que les deux autres prévenus font appels et qu'il nous faut bien le troisième pour rejuger correctement l'affaire'
'D'ailleurs si j'avais reçu l'ordre de demander l'appel, cet ordre devrait être écrit'. 

Non mais ils prennent vraiment les français pour des veaux... on devrait gober ça ?

Sans compter que Sarko n'a pas lui-même légalement la possibilité de faire appel  (il est partie civile mais ses intérêts civils ne sont pas lésés http://www.liberation.fr/politiques/0101616208-clearstream-la-nouvelle-gaffe-de-sarkozy)... Heureusement que le procureur, qui est sous l'autorité du ministère de la justice (ouf), peut faire appel (reouf), pour la plus grande satisfaction du chateau...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2010)

ptain, ça saoule (aussi) cette histoire... Villepin, Sarko, Clearstream... on s'en bat les roues de tout ce merdier politico-politique... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
laissons les loups se bouffer la tronche entre eux... basta...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

Dites à nounours d'arrêter ses conneries chez nos voisins anglophones.


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

Conséquences...


----------



## Cybry (29 Janvier 2010)

L'Ipad,  vulgaire copie d'une tablette chinoise ?

(lien corrigé)


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

T'aurais dû poster ça dans un fil de geeks... 
(en corrigeant ton lien)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je croyais qu'il était interdit de commenter publiquement une décision de justice...





Gronounours a dit:


> Je croyais aussi&#8230;



*Pourquoi on peut commenter une décision de  justice*





*Quelques  mots sur le jugement Clearstream*


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Conséquences...



ça fait froid dans le dos ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Conséquences...



ba, il suffit de regarder à l'intérieur d'une trousse de 1er secours made in US... 









 :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2010)

Mais... il est ignoble CCM  :love:


----------



## Gronounours (29 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ptain, ça saoule (aussi) cette histoire... Villepin, Sarko, Clearstream... on s'en bat les roues de tout ce merdier politico-politique... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> laissons les loups se bouffer la tronche entre eux... basta...




Moi je m'en fous moyen, l'ex bwana d'ici est un ancien patron de clearstream.

http://www.challenges.fr/actualites..._4_de_bnp_paribas_soupconne_descroquerie.html


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2010)

La sAloOOoPe!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

Par contre le père à bien réagi en délaissant le second. Gloire à lui, il peut ainsi garder sa dignité.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ba, il suffit de regarder à l'intérieur d'une trousse de 1er secours made in US...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhhhhhââââ comme ça m'excite ces machins là  :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> La sAloOOoPe!


 (et un lien juste pour la conclusion de l'article)


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Conséquences...





boodou a dit:


> ça fait froid dans le dos ...


Tu disais ?!... 
(désolé...)


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

Avoir la tête dans le guidon...


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Avoir la tête dans le guidon...



_ Chéri ?!
 Oui
 Fais gaffe !
 À quoi ?_
*Klong !*
_ Trop tard
 C'était quoi ?
 Un piéton
 Bizarre, y'avait rien sur mon GPS_



:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Avoir la tête dans le guidon...



Ce n'est ni le premier, ni le dernier.

Ca se passe en Angletterre, mais je pense qu'on peut transposer sans problème sur le continent...


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2010)

Dépêchez-vous  d'aller le voir, ça va pas jouer longtemps ! 
:afraid:


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Dépêchez-vous  d'aller le voir, ça va pas jouer longtemps !
> :afraid:



_"On va arrêter de tirer sur lambulance, qui à ce stade-là tient plus du corbillard. Pour information, 102 personnes seulement ont découvert le film (projeté dans 7 salles) mercredi en Île-de-France lors de sa première séance. Autant dire quun bide retentissant se profile (même si plus de 80 copies tournent actuellement en province), ce qui ne doit pas pour autant vous dissuader daller voir ce Baltringue. Sa vision reste une expérience assez fascinante que lon conseille de vivre en groupe damateurs consentants."_


J'adore :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2010)

Vos "données" bien a l'abri ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2010)

*des clients ?*


----------



## Dead head (30 Janvier 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *des clients ?*



Pour certains, ici, ce devrait être un passage obligé avant de poster  .

*Bill Gates s'en prend à la crinière toute neuve de Berlusconi*

Et, pour un MacGéen de mes amis : *Cyclistes, attention : la selle de vélo est l'ennemie de l'érection*


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

Donc tu suggères de faire du vélo sans selle ?


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Pour certains, ici, ce devrait être un passage obligé avant de poster  .
> 
> *Bill Gates s'en prend à la crinière toute neuve de Berlusconi*



finalement le bilou, c'est pas un méchant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2010)

iPhone: l'application iMussolini critiquée


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2010)

À lire... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

Cadre de vie sympathique...
(Dire qu'en bossant cette nuit...
Je vais de nouveau être amené à voir ce genre de "trucs"... :hein:  )


----------



## Gronounours (30 Janvier 2010)

http://www.leparisien.fr/can-2010-c...-deux-prochaines-coupes-30-01-2010-798007.php

No comment&#8230;


----------



## Dead head (31 Janvier 2010)

*« Monsieur le président&#8230;, je vous gratte le cul avec une fourchette »*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *« Monsieur le président, je vous gratte le cul avec une fourchette »*.



J'ai vu l'extrait au zapping de Canal. C'est énorme.


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *« Monsieur le président, je vous gratte le cul avec une fourchette »*.



Quelle femme merveilleuse :love: :style:


----------



## ines13 (31 Janvier 2010)

Aux états-unis un routier a écrasé une femme, il était en train de se matter un porno dans son poids lourd : http://www.faitsdivers.org/991-Il-ecrase-une-femme-en-regardant-un-film-x-dans-son-camion.html


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Ça dépasse mon imagination.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Il y a un fil pour l'actu amusante.


----------



## Gronounours (31 Janvier 2010)

http://www.lequipe.fr/Handball/breves2010/20100131_190402_triple-pour-la-france.html

Une triple couronne, une !


----------



## Dead head (1 Février 2010)

*Across the universe*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Across the universe*





> "Mais quand on ne sait rien de ce qu'il y a là-bas, on devrait être un peu plus prudent".



Oui, hein, pis s'ils viennent voir sur place, on pourrait les exterminer un p'tit peu, à titre préventif, hein, on ne sait jamais ! 

Pas croyable, cette sale habitude qu'on a de prêter aux autres nos propres mauvaises intentions


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas croyable, cette sale habitude qu'on a de prêter aux autres nos propres mauvaises intentions



Tu n'as pas vu ID ou Mars Attack ? Faut les buter tout de suite. Obama devrait refiler les fonds prévus à la NASA pour armer des fusées.


----------



## Dead head (1 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) Pas croyable, cette sale habitude qu'on a de prêter aux autres nos propres mauvaises intentions



Je serais tout à fait d'accord avec toi si on ne donnait pas aux extra-terrestres d'excellentes raisons de nous anéantir :



> Depuis  un demi-siècle, nos émissions télévisées filent déjà vers l'espace,  l'atmosphère terrestre ne pouvant les arrêter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je serais tout à fait d'accord avec toi si on ne donnait pas aux extra-terrestres d'excellentes raisons de nous anéantir :



C'est vrai que s'ils ont vu Guy Lux et Mireille Mathieu, on peut s'attendre au pire


----------



## Dead head (1 Février 2010)

Soyons sérieux, cessons de nous faire peur avec les extra-terrestres. Il y a dans la vie *des menaces bien plus sérieuses et immédiates*.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Février 2010)

Ou le cinéma Hollywoodien et ses daubes évangélistes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Anticipation -> lien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Anticipation -> lien



Y'a pas â dire, dans ce gouvernement c'est des Cador. Avant ils faisaient voter des lois électoralistes après qu'un drame fut survenu. Maintenant ils le font juste avant.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a pas â dire, dans ce gouvernement c'est des Cador. Avant ils faisaient voter des lois électoralistes après qu'un drame fut survenu. Maintenant ils le font juste avant.



Ce qui revient finalement au même, c'est bien tout le problème...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a pas â dire, dans ce gouvernement c'est des Cador. Avant ils faisaient voter des lois électoralistes après qu'un drame fut survenu. Maintenant ils le font juste avant.



Cequi démontre leur inefficacité, d'ailleurs, ils ont eu beau voter une loi, ça n'a rien empêché, et ça continuera à ne rien empêcher, car comme d'hab, en même temps qu'ils ajoutent de nouvelles armes à l'arsenal de la répression, ils continuent de rogner sur l'effectif des agents chargés d'utiliser ces armes !

- "Les policiers feront plus de rondes ! "
- "Mais, il y a de moins en moins de policiers &#8230; :mouais:"
- "Ben ils feront de plus en plus de rondes ! "

Langue garantie pur peuplier massif &#8230; "Lefebvre Utile, les meilleures langues de chat bois"!


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Février 2010)

A propos de la garde à vue en France (journée spéciale sur Inter aujourd'hui) : 

[DM]xc2grh_matthieu-aron-journee-specialegarde_news[/DM]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cequi démontre leur inefficacité, d'ailleurs, ils ont eu beau voter une loi, ça n'a rien empêché, et ça continuera à ne rien empêcher, car comme d'hab, en même temps qu'ils ajoutent de nouvelles armes à l'arsenal de la répression, ils continuent de rogner sur l'effectif des agents chargés d'utiliser ces armes !
> 
> - "Les policiers feront plus de rondes ! "
> - "Mais, il y a de moins en moins de policiers  :mouais:"
> ...



La politique du nain en matière de délinquance depuis 2002 est inefficace et électoraliste. Mais comme elle lui a très bien réussi pour obtenir son boulot de président en 2007 il aurait tort de ne pas continuer.

Reste effectivement que pendant qu'on amuse la galerie avec ces lois empilées les unes par dessus les autres on supprime par milliers les postes de policiers et selon une logique purement comptable, policiers qu'on remplace par des équipements de vidéosurveillance qu'on nous vend comme la panacée (ce qu'ils ne sont pas) et qui sont surtout moins onéreux que les flics.

Or pour assurer la sécurité des citoyens on a plus besoin de flics que de lois ou d'équipemrnts de vidéosurveillance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Or pour assurer la sécurité des citoyens on a plus besoin de flics que de lois ou d'équipemrnts de vidéosurveillance.



Sans compter qu'un flic qui traque les criminels coûte, alors qu'un filc qui traque les stationnements interdits rapporte !


----------



## fedo (1 Février 2010)

l'incroyable histoire d'une chondrite.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Or pour assurer la sécurité des citoyens on a plus besoin de flics que de lois ou d'équipemrnts de vidéosurveillance.



Oui, clairement. D'ailleurs, à ce propos, la Grande-Bretagne commence à revoir sérieusement sa politique en matière de vidéosurveillance. Il y aurait quatre millions de caméras dans le pays, dont entre 15 et 25 % pour la seule ville de Londres. La question est alors de savoir si la délinquance a baissée depuis : la réponse semble être négative. 
Le plus surprenant est que ce sont les travaillistes qui, dès le début des années 1990 (quand il reviennent au pouvoir en 1992, en fait), accélèrent le développement de la vidéosurveillance. Le manque d'efficacité de ces dispositifs est aujourd'hui tellement flagrant que les conservateurs font de la suppression des caméras et du respect de la vie privée un argument fort dans la campagne pour les législatives du printemps... L'inverse de chez nous, quoi ; les anglais ne font décidément rien comme les autres. 


Et en bonus : Les caméras de vidéosurveillance sont aussi efficaces que des boites en carton peintes en noires sur des poteaux


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2010)

J'adore les gens qui analysent les effets pervers.
La Loppsi fera la fortune des réseaux de cyberpédophilie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'adore les gens qui analysent les effets pervers.
> La Loppsi fera la fortune des réseaux de cyberpédophilie.



Moi aussi. Mais on aura beau leur mettre cette réalité sous les yeux, ce n'est pas pour ça que le nain et sa clique renonceront à faire voter ces lois.


----------



## Dead head (2 Février 2010)

Obama avait pourtant promis de *"parler directement aux Américains"*.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2010)

Il l'a pourtant bel et bien fait, la preuve    

[youtube]SiOWwviOPR0[/youtube]


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2010)

Le gouvernement français invente le licenciement économique sans plan social, pour les fonctionnaires.
Là, on risque quelques bonnes heures de pagaille, s'ils veulent aller au bout...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2010)

Je ne comprend pas comment on peut refuser trois fois de suite un taff à vezoul


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le gouvernement français invente le licenciement économique sans plan social, pour les fonctionnaires.
> Là, on risque quelques bonnes heures de pagaille, s'ils veulent aller au bout...





> La lecture de cet article est réservée à nos abonnés. Afin d'y accéder, abonnez-vous dès maintenant, c'est instantané !



Gnéééééé!!!!


----------



## wip (2 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gnéééééé!!!!


Je suis pas abonné à Libé (et pis quoi encore !!), mais le lien fonctionne pour moi


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2010)

Pardon, je n'avais pas remarqué le petit signe de reconnaissance des abonnés... :rose:

Donc :



> L&#8217;emploi garanti dans la fonction publique ne sera bientôt plus qu&#8217;un vieux souvenir. Soumis hier aux syndicats, le projet de décret relatif à la _«réorientation professionnelle des fonctionnaires de l&#8217;Etat»_ prévoit rien de moins&#8230; que leur licenciement. _«Virer un fonctionnaire pour autre chose qu&#8217;une insuffisance ou faute professionnelle, c&#8217;est du jamais vu dans toute l&#8217;histoire de la fonction publique»,_ s&#8217;insurge Vincent Blouet, de la CGT, qui, comme les autres fédérations, est sidéré par le projet. _«C&#8217;est une grande première qui ouvre la porte à tous les dérapages, c&#8217;est particulièrement grave»_, estime pour sa part Elisabeth David, de l&#8217;Unsa. Toutes les organisations syndicales, dans une grande unanimité, ont ainsi proposé hier au gouvernement, comme premier amendement au texte - qui sera soumis au conseil supérieur de la fonction publique d&#8217;Etat le 11 février -, le retrait pur et simple du projet.





> *«Pire que dans le privé». *Dans sa version actuelle, le décret - qui vient en application de la loi du 3 août 2009 sur la mobilité dans la fonction publique - devrait s&#8217;appliquer à tout _«fonctionnaire dont l&#8217;emploi est supprimé dans le cadre d&#8217;un projet de réorganisation ou d&#8217;évolution de l&#8217;activité du service»._ Il sera, dès lors, placé en période de _«réorientation professionnelle»_. Entretien, bilan de compétence, accompagnement, lui seront prodigués afin de constituer _«un projet personnel d&#8217;évolution». _Mais il devra rester, durant cette période, à la disposition de l&#8217;administration, qui pourra l&#8217;envoyer en mission ponctuelle sur un autre poste au sein de la fonction publique. Point crucial de la procédure : si l&#8217;intéressé refuse trois offres d&#8217;emploi, il sera alors placé en disponibilité d&#8217;office. Traduction : plus de travail, et surtout plus de salaire. _«C&#8217;est pire que dans le privé puisqu&#8217;il ne touchera même pas le chômage_, réagit Vincent Blouet, de la CGT. _D&#8217;une manière générale, cette procédure ne respecte même pas le minimum prévu par le code du travail en cas de restructuration dans le privé.»_ Et notamment le processus d&#8217;information et de consultation des instances du personnel. Sans parler de l&#8217;effort de reclassement exigé par les entreprises, qui fait dire à la CGT qu&#8217;on _«a introduit la notion de licenciement économique dans la fonction publique, mais sans la protection du plan social»._





> *«Aucune garantie». *Seconde phase : si le fonctionnaire, mis en disponibilité _«pour une durée indéterminée» et sans salaire,_ refuse trois hypothétiques postes permettant sa réintégration, il est alors définitivement licencié, tout en étant indemnisé. Crainte des syndicats : que l&#8217;administration ne lui propose aucun poste de réintégration, afin de ne pas avoir à l&#8217;indemniser, ou alors si loin de son domicile que l&#8217;intéressé soit contraint de refuser. _«Il n&#8217;y a aucune garantie en terme géographique ou professionnel,_ s&#8217;inquiète Arlette Lemaire, de la FSU. _Comme agent dans l&#8217;éducation nationale, je pourrais très bien me voir proposer un poste dans un commissariat.»_ Dernière inquiétude, le motif _«évolution du service»_ pour justifier la réorientation professionnelle._ «Où commence l&#8217;évolution d&#8217;un service, qui le décide ?_» s&#8217;inquiète la FSU, qui estime que _«tout le monde, potentiellement, peut être concerné»_. _«N&#8217;importe quel chef peut décréter une évolution de son service, c&#8217;est le flou juridique total_, ajoute Vincent Blouet._ Quand le Président parle de restructuration de la fonction publique, on peut même considérer que c&#8217;est l&#8217;ensemble des fonctionnaires qui est concerné.»_
> _A l&#8217;heure où la politique du non-remplacement d&#8217;un fonctionnaire sur deux produit moins d&#8217;effets - du fait de la baisse du nombre de départs à la retraite -, nombre de syndicats voient dans cette mesure la possibilité pour le gouvernement de poursuivre ses objectifs d&#8217;économies. _


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> «Virer un fonctionnaire pour autre chose quune insuffisance ou faute professionnelle, cest du jamais vu dans toute lhistoire de la fonction publique», sinsurge Vincent Blouet, de la CGT



Rien que cette phrase m'amuse.
C'est vrai, il y en a tellement des fonctionnaires virés pour incompétence ou faute professionnelle...


----------



## Cybry (2 Février 2010)

/mode taunt on

Peut être bien, mais à la base, ils passent un concours (où souvent les candidats sont surqualifiés par rapport au niveau demandé), ce qui élimine d'entrée un certain nombre "d'insuffisants" qui se tournent ensuite vers le privé.

/mode taunt off


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> /mode taunt on
> 
> Peut être bien, mais à la base, ils passent un concours (où souvent les candidats sont surqualifiés par rapport au niveau demandé), ce qui élimine d'entrée un certain nombre "d'insuffisants" qui se tournent ensuite vers le privé.
> 
> /mode taunt off



Ouais, c'est vrai que quand on va à la Poste ou en Mairie, on se rend tout de suite compte qu'ils sont surqualifiés.:rateau:


----------



## rizoto (2 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, c'est vrai que quand on va à la Poste ou en Mairie, on se rend tout de suite compte qu'ils sont surqualifiés.:rateau:



Cybry confond surqualifiés et surdiplômés. :rateau:


----------



## Cybry (2 Février 2010)

Vaste débat :rateau:

Croix de bois, croix de fer, si je mens...


----------



## Dead head (2 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pardon, je n'avais pas remarqué le petit signe de reconnaissance des abonnés... :rose:
> 
> Donc :



Merci pour cet article, fort intéressant. Dommage que certains croient bon de réagir en mettant "un point d'honneur".

*"Heu, chef, comment on aggrave la perpétuité ?"*


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rien que cette phrase m'amuse.
> C'est vrai, il y en a tellement des fonctionnaires virés pour incompétence ou faute professionnelle...


Je te l'accorde, il y en a peu. Mais j'en connais ! Des profs, des postiers, des fonctionnaires d'Etat, de la territoriale, de l'hospitalière...

Mais ce "peu", c'est un principe de régulation, chacun cherchant laborieusement à atteindre son niveau d'incompétence. 
Jusqu'au sommet, bien entendu.

Alors que dans le privé, ceux arrivés en haut de l'échelle de leur incompétence peuvent à loisir se venger sur les inférieurs hiérarchiques, et ce d'autant plus facilement qu'ils peuvent espérer garder le pognon gagné à court terme.
(re) 

Ceci étant dit, j'ai suffisamment approché de grosses boites privées pour avoir vu un paquet de cadres placardisés. Largement autant que dans le public.

La vraie différence entre le privé et le public se voit en bas de l'échelle hiérarchique. Les fonctions publiques (l'hospitalière dans une moindre mesure), servent également de régulation sociale pour tout un tas d'incompétents que notre système éducatif mal branlé a laissé sur le côté.

Mais là aussi, des entreprises privées, quoique vivant essentiellement de contrats publics, sont de beaux exemples de réservoirs d'inadaptés au travail. Notamment tous les grands ensembliers en charge de nos ordures et de nos tuyaux.

L'État pourrait trouver la faculté de licencier. Mais pour celà, il faudrait qu'il s'aligne sur le droit du travail. Qu'il paie des cotisations à l'Unédic, qu'il provisionne des charges exceptionnelles pour licenciement, etc.

Pas sûr que ça lui coûte moins cher que de payer lui même ses chômeurs...


----------



## Gronounours (2 Février 2010)

Ah ca, des gros branlous, j'en ai un paquet à la banque ici&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah ca, des gros branlous


On m'appelle ?   



Gronounours a dit:


> j'en ai un paquet à la banque ici


En fait non! Au temps pour moi.


----------



## rizoto (2 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors que dans le privé, ceux arrivés en haut de l'échelle de leur incompétence peuvent à loisir se venger sur les inférieurs hiérarchiques, et ce d'autant plus facilement qu'ils peuvent espérer garder le pognon gagné à court terme.
> (re)



On devrait tous lire un peu des bd de Dilbert avant commencer a bosser. Ça et "bonjour paresse".


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2010)

LOPPSI, ACTA : Les positions albanelliennes du MoDem sur le filtrage.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2010)

*et la marmotte dans tout ça ?* :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et la marmotte dans tout ça ?* :rateau:





> La célèbre marmotte de Pennsylvanie a vu son ombre!


En tout cas, ici, "l'ombre" que l'on devine, n'est pas celle de "TimeCapsule"...


----------



## rizoto (3 Février 2010)

Tiens un bisounours !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

*De lévolution naturelle des robots*


----------



## fedo (3 Février 2010)

pendant que des débats inutiles nous sont largement rapportés par la presse voici une phrase de Jean Claude Trichet, écrite en sa qualité de Président de la Banque Centrale Européenne, issue d'un avis officiel du 11 janvier 2010.

ouvrez grand vos yeux:



> _Il y a lieu de maintenir la confidentialité des informations portant sur les prêts ou les autres facilités de liquidité accordés par une banque centrale à un établissement de crédit particulier, y compris laide durgence en cas de crise de liquidité, afin de contribuer à la stabilité du système financier dans son ensemble et de préserver la confiance du public en période de crise _





> _Le bon fonctionnement du système financier impose une exception claire, étant donné quune évaluation de la nécessité de divulguer linformation au cas par cas est susceptible de mener à une impasse lorsquune réaction rapide simpose_



en clair: le système financier prime sur la démocratie.
c'est désormais officiel.


----------



## Dead head (3 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> pendant que des débats inutiles nous sont largement rapportés par la presse voici une phrase de Jean Claude Trichet, écrite en sa qualité de Président de la Banque Centrale Européenne, issue d'un avis officiel du 11 janvier 2010.
> 
> ouvrez grand vos yeux:
> 
> ...



La seule nouveauté, c'est que ce soit à présent officiel. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> en clair: le système financier prime sur la démocratie.
> c'est désormais officiel.



Ben, depuis le temps que c'était le cas dans les faits, il était temps qu'ils officialisent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rien que cette phrase m'amuse.
> C'est vrai, il y en a tellement des fonctionnaires virés pour incompétence ou faute professionnelle...



Viré juste pour n'avoir pas voulu faire passer l'évaluation CM2 à ses élèves, il y en a au moins un.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> Le gouvernement français invente le licenciement économique sans plan social, pour les fonctionnaires.



Titularisation des contractuels

Notre bon Président m'inquiète, serait-il atteint d'Alzheimer ou serait-il pervers narcissique pour tenir à 10 jours d'intervalle un discours aussi contradictoire ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/vi...fuse-d-evaluer-ses-cm-2-22-01-2010-787033.php
> 
> Notre bon Président m'inquiète, serait-il atteint d'Alzheimer ou serait-il pervers narcissique pour tenir à 10 jours d'intervalle un discours aussi contradictoire ?


Non, dire tout et son contraire c'est exactement ce qu'il fait depuis bientôt 3 ans (et même plus)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Viré juste pour n'avoir pas voulu faire passer l'évaluation CM2 à ses élèves, il y en a au moins un.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------



Tu as mal lu. Il n'a pas été viré...
Il est juste suspendu. Donc payé.


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

nop Fab, pas sur ce motif, la suspension est immédiate et sans maintiens de salaire.


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

Faites gaffe aux FAUX fonctionnaires !


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Faites gaffe aux FAUX fonctionnaires !



Je trouve cette histoire mignonne. Il ne fait de mal à personne, juste une passion un peu en dehors de la réalité.


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

marketing politique ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> marketing politique ?



On en parlerait même pas si c'était un homme qui portait la kippa ou un moine bouddhiste en tenu traditionnel :sleep: Après opportunisme politique, peut-être, mais bon il l'ont pas déguisée non plus comme la sorcière dans Sacré Graal :rateau: (de toute façon c'était bien une vrai sorcière alors hein !!  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> nop Fab, pas sur ce motif, la suspension est immédiate et sans maintiens de salaire.



Et hop, un poncif de moins


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2010)

Chapeau le retraité

Y'a des fois je me dis qu'il faudrait faire un remake de 1789 et ressortir la guillotine

Y'a Sonny qui pourrait reprendre le boulot


----------



## Dead head (4 Février 2010)

*« Depuis 2002 et l'apparition de la politique du résultat, le nombre de gardes à vue a augmenté de 67 %. »*

Sans lien avec ce qui précède   : *"Comment se fait-il que ce soit celui qui dégaine en second qui descend son adversaire ?"*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> On en parlerait même pas si c'était un homme qui portait la kippa ou un moine bouddhiste en tenu traditionnel :sleep: Après opportunisme politique, peut-être, mais bon il l'ont pas déguisée non plus comme la sorcière dans Sacré Graal :rateau: (de toute façon c'était bien une vrai sorcière alors hein !!  )



Je n'ai rien contre le port du voile en soi (sauf cas prévus par la loi en vertu du principe de laïcité) mais l'affichage de signes visibles d'appartenance religieuse dans le cadre de l'exercice d'une activité politique me gêne.

La religion est une affaire privée et ne doit pas être mélangée avec la politique.

C'est un peu comme Christine Boutin qui avait brandi une Bible dans l'enceinte de l'Assemblée Nationale (quoique elle c'était pire car elle était élue de la République et elle a fait ça à l'Assemblée et non dans la rue).

Martine Aubry disait hier soir sur Canal + qu'elle ne laisserait pas des candidates de son parti porter le voile. Je pense qu'elle a raison.



Dos Jones a dit:


> Chapeau le retraité&#8230;
> 
> Y'a des fois je me dis qu'il faudrait faire un remake de 1789 et ressortir la guillotine&#8230;
> 
> Y'a Sonny qui pourrait reprendre le boulot&#8230;



Si Proglio renonçait à sa retraite chapeau, Chatel trouverait ça tout aussi normal.


----------



## sc3fab (4 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Je n'ai rien contre le port du voile en soi (sauf cas prévus par la loi en vertu du principe de laïcité) mais l'affichage de signes visibles d'appartenance religieuse dans le cadre de l'exercice d'une activité politique me gêne.
> 
> La religion est une affaire privée et ne doit pas être mélangée avec la politique.



On est plein dedans avec cette news


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une fois de plus, le NPA cherche tous les moyens pour se faire de la pub...



Yep, le postier est un fervent lecteur de Debord. 
Le problème avec Debord, c'est l'interprétation qu'on en fait 
Mais ça aurait de la gueule quand même de le voir débarquer faire sa promo au Grand Journal avec autour du coup un bon gros crucifix ! 
Me demande ce qu'en diraient ses militants


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

Les banquiers spéculent désormais sur un nouveau marché porteur (et en direct live).


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5379346 a dit:
			
		

> Les banquiers spéculent désormais sur un nouveau marché porteur (et en direct live).



Déjà bu


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une fois de plus, le NPA cherche tous les moyens pour se faire de la pub...



Pour le coup, ca ressemble tout à fait à ca. 
Et, avis personnel, c'est pas nécessairement une bonne idée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Pour le coup, ca ressemble tout à fait à ca.
> Et, avis personnel, c'est pas nécessairement une bonne idée...



Ben, si les gens qui font de la politique* n'avaient que de bonnes idées, ça se saurait, je pense 

D'ailleurs, en ce moment, je me demande même si ça arrive parfois qu'ils en aient 



(*) de tous bords, s'entend !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Déjà bu



Oui mais là c'est moi qui le dit, l'impact en est donc d'autant plus important   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si les gens qui font de la politique* n'avaient que de bonnes idées, ça se saurait, je pense
> 
> D'ailleurs, en ce moment, je me demande même si ça arrive parfois qu'ils en aient
> 
> ...



[DM]xz09d_albert-dupontel-les-pourris-dor_fun[/DM]


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si les gens qui font de la politique* n'avaient que de bonnes idées, ça se saurait, je pense
> 
> D'ailleurs, *en ce moment*, je me demande même si ça arrive parfois qu'ils en aient
> 
> ...



Pourquoi  *en ce moment* ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pourquoi  *en ce moment* ?



Parce qu'il y a eu des époques où certains en ont eu une &#8230; dans un moment d'égarement ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2010)

'toute façon..moi...je l'ai toujours dis : les muscles en tablettes de chocolat c'est tout pourri !

La graisse c'est naturel 
http://www.lalibre.be/societe/scien...isse-du-ventre-peut-aider-les-cardiaques.html

Alors bon voilà quoi...

Petit_Louis


----------



## Dead head (4 Février 2010)

*"Point de croc de boucher, un oriflamme suffit."*


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2010)

Le SixthSense open source serait l'ordinateur du futur. Plus besoin d'iPad.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

J'avais vu cette vidéo la semaine dernière, sauf que ça reste de la vidéo, rien de concret pour le moment. il n'a même pas rapporté l'objet sur le plateau, ce qui aurait été très facile même si ce n'était qu'un prototype. Donc j'attends de voir du concret et non une simple vidéo ne montrant que les applications potentielles et non celles actuellement réellement développées (même en tant que démo). Intéressant mais pour le moment de que des paroles et aucune réelle présentation. On peut parler de l'intérêt réel de l'iPad mais au moins iPapy quand il fait une présentation il ramène l'objet capable de réaliser une démonstration.


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2010)

Hop !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

Ce n'était pas un dessin animé avec des poissons qu'il fallait faire, mais avec des Albatros


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2010)

*un gKatarn femelle ?*


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2010)

L'enquête sur le crash de l'Airbus A 310 de Yemenia , survenu le 30 juin dernier près des Comores et faisant 152 victimes, est en stand-by depuis trois mois.

_Pour gagner du temps, une confusion semble volontairement entretenue. Le patron du BEA précise d'ailleurs au vu des boîtes noires que l'avion n'est pas en cause. À défaut d'attentat, de tir de missile ou de défaillance technique restent donc les "facteurs humains" dans le cockpit. D'autres sources font, en effet, également état d'une perte de contrôle de l'appareil par son équipage, confirmée par des alarmes sonores restituées par l'enregistreur vocal (CVR) entre deux jurons en arabe. *Dans le cas de faute avérée, les indemnités que devra verser la compagnie aérienne ne sont pas limitées par les conventions internationales*. Aussi, pour s'en affranchir, Yemenia et le gouvernement du Yemen, après avoir menacé de résilier une commande d'Airbus, s'efforcent de faire accréditer une thèse de tir de missile effectué par erreur par un navire militaire français. Le jour de l'accident, le plus proche bâtiment français était à deux jours de mer et, de plus, non armé de missile._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2010)

Rocco Akbar Siffredi !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2010)

Les banques exigent désormais des justificatifs de leurs clients pour s'assurer que ce ne sont pas des terroristes.


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Les banques exigent désormais des justificatifs de leurs clients pour s'assurer que ce ne sont pas des terroristes.



Y'a pas que l'écureuil. Le crédit à bricoles aussi (et je pense les autres). J'ai même eu droit à une relance, mais ils peuvent toujours courir. Je sais que je suis moi, ça me suffit.
Tiens j'avais pas lu tout l'article. Ben s'ils ferment mon compte, comment ils vont prélever les remboursements de crédits ?


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Les banques exigent désormais des justificatifs de leurs clients pour s'assurer que ce ne sont pas des terroristes.



vive les comptes bancaire chez nos amis frontalier 


Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas que l'écureuil. Le crédit à bricoles aussi (et je pense les autres). J'ai même eu droit à une relance, mais ils peuvent toujours courir. Je sais que je suis moi, ça me suffit.
> Tiens j'avais pas lu tout l'article. Ben s'ils ferment mon compte, comment ils vont prélever les remboursements de crédits ?



je l'ai reçu aussi (CE), j'attend un vrai recommandé de leurs parts


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2010)

"Kraft m'a tuer..."

Signé : Monsieur Cadbury


----------



## jugnin (5 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> vive les comptes bancaire chez nos amis frontalier



Pour éviter d'en venir à de telles extrémités, j'ai toujours demandé à ce que le C.U.L., le DTC Squad et le Front de de Libération du Bar rémunèrent mon activisme en bouteilles de vin.


----------



## fedo (5 Février 2010)

Houston, we have a problem.

What the %*!§ was that:affraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Les banques exigent désormais des justificatifs de leurs clients pour s'assurer que ce ne sont pas des terroristes.





Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas que l'écureuil. Le crédit à bricoles aussi (et je pense les autres). J'ai même eu droit à une relance, mais ils peuvent toujours courir. Je sais que je suis moi, ça me suffit.
> Tiens j'avais pas lu tout l'article. Ben s'ils ferment mon compte, comment ils vont prélever les remboursements de crédits ?





macinside a dit:


> vive les comptes bancaire chez nos amis frontalier
> 
> 
> je l'ai reçu aussi (CE), j'attend un vrai recommandé de leurs parts



Je ne comprends pas vraiment où est le problème, là. Pourtant, moi qui suis toujours le premier pour dénoncer les atteintes aux libertés, et la surveillance généralisée, je ne trouve pas anormal que les banques s'inquiètent un minimum de savoir qui elles ont comme clients, d'autant que ce genre d'informations ne sert pas à refuser des clients pour leurs faibles rentrées d'argent (ça existe bel et bien, et c'est cela que je trouve réellement scandaleux), mais touche un problème de sécurité.


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas vraiment où est le problème, là.


Le problème, c'est que ce n'est pas le rôle des banques. Et si mon banquier a besoin de savoir qui je suis, il me demande de passer à l'agence.
Si un pékin de base te demande tes papiers dans la rue au nom de la lutte antiterroriste (il faut bien un prétexte), tu lui donnes ?


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2010)

en faite c'est juste un moyen de faire des fichiers clients qui peuvent valoir très cher


----------



## Gronounours (5 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que ce n'est pas le rôle des banques. Et si mon banquier a besoin de savoir qui je suis, il me demande de passer à l'agence.
> Si un pékin de base te demande tes papiers dans la rue au nom de la lutte antiterroriste (il faut bien un prétexte), tu lui donnes ?



Exactement. Que la lisibilité les banques et comptes soient améliorée aux organismes de luttes anti-terroristes/mafieux/stupéfiants, je suis pour.
Mais ma banque peut se tripoter le sboub un moment.



			
				Julrou a dit:
			
		

> je ne trouve pas anormal que les banques s'inquiètent un minimum de savoir qui elles ont comme clients



Les banques en ont rien à foutre de la provenance du pognon. Leur seul but est de faire du pognon, par n'importe quel moyen.
Et question escroquerie, ils s'y connaissent


Encore une loi faite n'importe comment.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

Le PS de mal en pis.
Ce n'est pas au FN que ça se passe , mais au PS.

C'est pas demain la veille que je revoterais pour ce parti.


----------



## Chang (6 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Les banques en ont rien à foutre de la provenance du pognon. Leur seul but est de faire du pognon, par n'importe quel moyen.
> Et question escroquerie, ils s'y connaissent



Exactement ... et je rajouterai une chose. Les banques representent un *service* commercial.

Hors quand il s'agit de service, en general, la societe que nous, consomateurs, choisissont, travaille pour nous ... Hors avec les banques, elles donnent toujours cette impression que l'on bosse pour elles ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Exactement. Que la lisibilité les banques et comptes soient améliorée aux organismes de luttes anti-terroristes/mafieux/stupéfiants, je suis pour.
> Mais ma banque peut se tripoter le sboub un moment.
> 
> 
> ...



Sans compter que c'est curieux d'exiger des justificatifs de tous les clients juste pour quelques indélicats.

C'est un peu comme essayer d'enlever une crotte de chien avec une lance à incendie.


----------



## boodou (6 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> moi qui suis toujours le premier pour dénoncer les atteintes aux libertés, et la surveillance généralisée



Et on ne va pas évoquer ici tous les régimes politiques généreux avec leur population et qui sont des modèles de respect des libertés individuelles et qui ne pratiquent pas la surveillance généralisée


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> en faite c'est juste un moyen de faire des fichiers clients qui peuvent valoir très cher



Non mackie, ils ne les revendent pas les banques leur fichiers, et c'est bien les seuls à le faire avec le tresor et les impots

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Les banques en ont rien à foutre de la provenance du pognon.



Non non, je peux te dire que non, quand certaines sommes arrivent ou sont créditées sur les comptes de mes clients, suivant certains indicateurs, je regarde et cherche leur provenance. 



Gronounours a dit:


> Leur seul but est de faire du pognon, par n'importe quel moyen.
> Et question escroquerie, ils s'y connaissent
> 
> 
> Encore une loi faite n'importe comment.


Cliché, sur cliché mais oui le but est de faire du pognon, c'est son fond de commerce. Tu enfonces des portes ouvertes.

Pour ce qui est de la loi, cela existait auparavant mais peu appliqué, c'est juste un recadrage, et c'est valable pour tuote l'europe et touts les organismes finaciers sensibles comme les banques.
C'est la première phase, il y en aura d'autres d'ici très peu.

Ne pas oublier que c'est une obligation légale. Ne pas répondre au minimum de la pièce d'identité si elle manque à votre dossier, entrainera suivant les cas des ennuis au client.. (rétention des moyens de paiement, surveillance active, suppression des autorisations de découvert, etc pour perte de relation clientèle par exemple... et donc des frais, qu'il serait alors impossible de se voir dégrever par la suite. 

Jouez pas au cons avec ça, car vous seriez toujours perdants surtout avec la preuve d'identité qui doit être valide dans le dossier.
Pour l'obligation de sa/ses situation(s) professionnelle(s), vous avez tout intérête à le faire aussi. Votre agence pourrait, en cas de mauvaise volonté manifeste faire toute sortes d'actions
pour le reste assez désagréable, mais pourtant légales qui seront justifiées par le principe de précaution.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Sans compter que c'est curieux d'exiger des justificatifs de tous les clients juste pour quelques indélicats.
> 
> C'est un peu comme essayer d'enlever une crotte de chien avec une lance à incendie.


Pas du tout, suite à certains incidents répétés, il a été décidé de manière unilatérale par le legislateur et les acteurs du secteur de "faire le ménage" des dossiers bancales et incomplets. Et ce n'est pas quelques indélicats... le nombre est impressionnant.

Ca concerne toutes les banques.

Pour ce qui est du reste, ormis la justification d'identité, d'adresse, et de profession, vous pouvez jeter, et n'est pas obligatoire.

Si toute démarche commerciale ajoutée à cela ne vous conviens pas n'hésitez pas à réclamer et à le signifier en masse et de façon récurrente. Cela servira peut être à quelque chose.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2010)

Sale Banquier


----------



## Dead head (6 Février 2010)

Tout ce truc pour nous dire que les banques sont bisounours


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2010)

En plein "débat" sur la burqua je serais pas étonné que ces 2 là soient des militants UMP déguisés (histoire d'en remettre une couche)


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> En plein "débat" sur la burqua je serais pas étonné que ces 2 là soient des militants UMP déguisés (histoire d'en remettre une couche)



N'empêche, quel culot ! J'imagine les gars en train d'organiser le casse, c'est digne d'un film de Tarantino ou un truc du genre. En plus ils n'ont pas échoué :rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (6 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cliché, sur cliché mais oui le but est de faire du pognon, c'est son fond de commerce. Tu enfonces des portes ouvertes.



Bien sûr ! Pourquoi n'y avais-je pas pensé avant.

Le numéro 4 de la BNP vient de tomber parce qu'inquiété d'abus de confiance et d'escroquerie.
Les dossiers concernant des histoires plus que douteuses autour des banques ne manque pas, alors t'es gentil, mais la bonne morale des banques hein ? Je n'y crois plus depuis bien longtemps.

De plus, j'ai une fantastique banque qui suite à un dépôt du chèque d'indemnisation de mon accident (plus de 20,000 euros, ce qui représente un grosse somme en rapport avec mes revenu) s'est permis, sans mon accord ni signature, de m'ouvrir un compte supplémentaire.

Ils font ce qu'ils veulent, et tu le sais très bien.



> Pas du tout, suite à certains incidents répétés, il a été décidé de manière unilatérale par le legislateur et les acteurs du secteur de "faire le ménage" des dossiers bancales et incomplets. Et ce n'est pas quelques indélicats... le nombre est impressionnant.



Ce n'est ni le rôle d'une banque, ni son métier, et encore moins ses prérogatives. Les seuls comptes que j'ai à rendre en tant que citoyen français ne le sont que vis vis à des institutions françaises : justice et administrative.

Ma banque n'appartient à aucune de ces deux catégories.

Mais ça ne fait qu'une loi de plus mal pensée et très mal rédigée. Mais nos charmants législateurs (toutes tendances confondues) ne sont plus à une aberration prête.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche, quel culot ! J'imagine les gars en train d'organiser le casse, c'est digne d'un film de Tarantino ou un truc du genre. En plus ils n'ont pas échoué :rateau:



Ouais peut etre mais ça va pas arranger la stigmatisation. Y'avait déjà "terroriste en puissance" maintenant y'a "braqueur des économies des braves gens".
Je ne suis pas spécialement favorable au port de la burqua au contraire mais je trouve le débat actuel (associé a celui sur "l'identité nationale") particulièrement nauséabond et cette actu semble tomber pile poil pour en remettre une couche avant les régionales.


----------



## fedo (6 Février 2010)

> Bien sûr ! Pourquoi n'y avais-je pas pensé avant.
> 
> Le numéro 4 de la BNP vient de tomber parce qu'inquiété d'abus de confiance et d'escroquerie.
> Les dossiers concernant des histoires plus que douteuses autour des banques ne manque pas, alors t'es gentil, mais la bonne morale des banques hein ? Je n'y crois plus depuis bien longtemps.


oui Gronounours met en lumière cette histoire.

et pour plus de précisions, la Tribune a sorti l'affaire qui éclabousse une filiale de BNP Paribas.

bien sûr vous n'en avez pas entendu parler à la télé...

mais c'est marrant qu'ils demandent de justifier l'identité d'un client salarié lambda alors qu'ils ne demandent aucune justification pour l'ouverture d'un compte Securities.

enfin, dans le cas des subprimes et Madoff, personne n'a vérifié avant d'accepter ces business (enfin si, certains hedge funds savaient)...


----------



## Gronounours (6 Février 2010)

En interne, on en sait pas forcément beaucoup plus, juste que notre collègue à la téléphonie n'a pas arrêté pendant les auditions des écoutes téléphoniques par la DF.

Mais le mot d'ordre était, on étouffe l'affaire pour les BNP's mens.

Accessoirement, et moi je trouve ça drôle pour le coup, J-P Marson, était auditionné il y a quelques temps dans le cadre l'affaire cleastream en tant qu'ex patron. Lire le pv d'audition assure des heures de fou rires garanti.

"Oui oui, il y a moyen de contourner les alertes pour faire des choses interdites, mais moi je suis honnête moi m'sieur l'juge, moi je donne pas dans ces pratiques douteuses". 

Ah ben la page n'est plus dispo, mais merci le cache google : 
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...eam+audition&cd=6&hl=fr&ct=clnk&client=safari


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pas du tout, suite à certains incidents répétés, il a été décidé de manière unilatérale par le legislateur et les acteurs du secteur de "faire le ménage" des dossiers bancales et incomplets. Et ce n'est pas quelques indélicats... le nombre est impressionnant.


Juste une question : la faute à qui si les dossiers sont bancals et incomplets ? En raccourci, on peut me fermer mon compte parce que la banque a mal fait son boulot ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais peut etre mais ça va pas arranger la stigmatisation. Y'avait déjà "terroriste en puissance" maintenant y'a "braqueur des économies des braves gens".
> Je ne suis pas spécialement favorable au port de la burqua au contraire mais je trouve le débat actuel (associé a celui sur "l'identité nationale") particulièrement nauséabond et cette actu semble tomber pile poil pour en remettre une couche avant les régionales.



Tout à fait d'accord, mais de là à ce que ça apporte du crédit à l'ump et son débat j'en doute quand même  Bien plus par contre au fait que n'importe qui devrait être identifiable dans un lieu publique, chose sur laquelle je suis assez d'accord car moi quand je me présente en costume de Ronald mac donald, on me refuse l'accès au leclerc !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, mais de là à ce que ça apporte du crédit à l'ump et son débat j'en doute quand même  Bien plus par contre au fait que n'importe qui devrait être identifiable dans un lieu publique, chose sur laquelle je suis assez d'accord car moi quand je me présente en costume de clown mac donald, on me refuse l'accès au leclerc !


D'accord aussi mais ce que je voulais dire en gros c'est que hors du contexte actuel cette info ne serait probablement pas sortie. Pas plus qu'un braquage de poste en costume de clown.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'accord aussi mais ce que je voulais dire en gros c'est que hors du contexte actuel cette info ne serait probablement pas sortie. Pas plus qu'un braquage de poste en costume de clown.



*tu voulais parler de ça ?*


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2010)

Oui.
J'ai d'ailleurs mis un lien dans le post initial mais ça doit pas être facile de cliquer avec ton arthrose...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ils font ce qu'ils veulent, et tu le sais très bien.



Oui et non... mes collègues et confrères ne sont pas parfait. Mais là vous généralisez. C'est puéril. A vous de vous défendre. L'ouverture d'un compte sans l'accord préalable avec signature d'un contrat n'est pas possible. Mais je veux bien te croire, j'ai constaté et fais des chasses à des collègues chargés de clientèle pour des raisons de ce genre. Mais il n'y a pas de privilèges en la matière, car si je suis moi même conseiller clientèle dans une banque, j'en suis aussi client comme toi... Et je peux confirmer que j'ai à subir les mêmes déboires de mon CC qui est aussi mon collègue.
Je le dis toujours aux clients : un problème, venez m'en parler, je suis là pour ça, après on voit ce qui est possible de faire, et corriger votre problème. 
Ca fais pas toujours plaisir qu'un client me dise : "au moins vous m'expliquez tout, vous, vous me répondez. Vous me parlez poliment, vous me trouvez des solutions...etc ..." Cela ne fais pas plaisir ? Eh bien oui : car cela signifie que quelqu'un en amont à merdé, n'a pas fais son job, n'a pas voulu le faire, ou l'a fait à... l'arrache.

Je me fais taper sur les doigts par la hiérarchie en ce moment régulièrement parce que je ne pousse pas à faire du chiffre en vendant du crédit Revolving à tout le monde, notamment pour que le client couvre son découvert avec, la dernière grande mode de ces derniers mois chez nous !!!
Le plus aberrant  dans le comportement des directions commerciales des grandes banques est à venir... Vous n'avez encore rien vu. 

Mais de là à pousser une vindicte du style : t'es banquier, t'es un con, ne grandit personne et fais plus passer le gueulard pour un hystérique qui au fond ne sais pas se comporter avec discernement pour pouvoir régler sa propre situation.

Donc certes rien n'est parfait, c'est parfois odieux et impensable, mais faut se comporter intelligemment pour pouvoir être intelligible. Sinon ça n'avancera pas et vous n'obtiendrez rien voir être totalement perdant. Mais bon, c'est à vous de voir. 
Sinon il vous reste la boite à chaussure, le coffre ou le peu de vide accessible entre le la cuve et le carter de votre machine à laver.


Ah oui, au fait : pour ceux qui gardent leur argent dans un coffre ou ceux qui émettaient l'idée de faire ainsi : sachez juste que les valeurs monétaires ne sont pas couvertes en cas d'effraction d'un coffre personnel chez vous. Et à moins de vous faire installer un Fichet-Bauche de 400kg minimum chez vous, les petits coffres n'offrent aucune sécurité. Dans la plupart des cas, ils ne forcent jamais ce genre de coffre chez vous, car ils partent facilement avec, sous le bras. Et les meilleurs fixations ne résistent pas, les maçonneries non plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h23 ----------




macinside a dit:


> Sale Banquier



Tu veux que je te dise ce que je pense des margoulins de ta profession, toi ? hein ? 
Quand tu venais refourguer à des prix frôlant l'usure,  ici, des méchants tapis de souris Apple vieux de 10 ans et que t'avais chourrav' dans les poubelles  de ton patron ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui.
> J'ai d'ailleurs mis un lien dans le post initial mais ça doit pas être facile de cliquer avec ton arthrose...



en effet :rateau:

pour l'arthrose, vu ton nombre de "clics" ici, tu dois savoir ce dont tu parles...


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h23 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...




A tiens, j'en ai encore 

sinon plus sérieux et moins drôle

ma sexualite est un crime


----------



## Dead head (7 Février 2010)

*Inde : un billet de zéro roupie pour lutter contre la corruption*

*« Baiser de la lune » : Hirsch finance et Châtel désapprouve*


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je me fais taper sur les doigts par la hiérarchie en ce moment régulièrement



Un rendez-vous pour une ouverture de compte ou une négociation de prêt en latin ou en allemand, c'est sûr que ta hiérarchie doit se demander ce que tu fous &#8230;


----------



## Gronounours (7 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Long texte intéressant



Non, tu n'as pas compris mon propos. Je disais que les Banques (au sens général du terme) sont des escrocs.

Je me doute bien que les employés qui les composent ne sont pas des brêles.
Enfin pas tous bien entendu, comme partout.

Et ce n'est pas le guichetier non plus qui est responsable lorsqu'un dysfonctionnement arrive. Seulement, c'est en passe de devenir la seule tête qui ne change pas d'une visite à l'autre.

Je le vois aussi constamment à la BNP (comme dans la boite ou j'étais avant) : l'amateurisme profond. On fait, on réfléchi après. Les "managers" fonctionnent ainsi.

Sauf que dans le cadre d'un compte bancaire, je suis désolé, mais c'est un service que l'on paye (cher), ce n'est pas pour que la société à qui on fait appel fasse n'importe quoi.


----------



## rizoto (7 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Non, tu n'as pas compris mon propos. Je disais que les Banques (au sens général du terme) sont des escrocs.



Il y a 10 ans, tu payais pour ta carte bleu (200 francs peut être). Maintenant, tu as le forfait CC, Livre, carte + assurances, pour 80 euros/an. 



Gronounours a dit:


> Sauf que dans le cadre d'un compte bancaire, je suis désolé, mais c'est  un service que l'on paye (cher), ce n'est pas pour que la société à qui  on fait appel fasse n'importe quoi.



Vu le service inexistant, les hotlines chers, je pense sincèrement à transférer mes comptes chez une banque en ligne. d'ailleurs, la tribune a posté un comparatif récemment


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Les banques exigent désormais des justificatifs de leurs clients pour s'assurer que ce ne sont pas des terroristes.



pour en revenir : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=LEGITEXT000006072026&dateTexte=20100205



> Article R561-6 En savoir plus sur cet article...
> Créé par Décret n°2009-1087 du 2 septembre 2009 - art. 1
> Il peut n'être procédé à la vérification de l'identité du client et, le cas échéant, du bénéficiaire effectif, en application du II de l'article L. 561-5, que pendant l'établissement de la relation d'affaires, dans les conditions suivantes :
> 
> ...



Donc raison de plus de les envoyé bouler


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Un rendez-vous pour une ouverture de compte ou une négociation de prêt en latin ou en allemand, c'est sûr que ta hiérarchie doit se demander ce que tu fous



Ah on vois le chômeur ou le fonctionnaire qui parle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Février 2010)

Un job de strip-teaseuse proposé par... Pôle-Emploi !


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y a 10 ans, tu payais pour ta carte bleu (200 francs peut être). Maintenant, tu as le forfait CC, Livre, carte + assurances, pour 80 euros/an.



Pour un compte particulier sûrement, mais pour le moins cher de mes deux comptes pro, c'est 10&#8364; par mois (sans cb). Rajoute à ça les frais sur les transactions (0,05% du volume des mouvements). Quant au second, il me coûte 17&#8364; par mois, de base, avec une cb et en sus, la commission sur les frais de mouvements. Et ils sont dans la même banque&#8230; 
Même si je peux défiscaliser tout ou partie de ces frais, c'est pas donné&#8230; :rateau:



> Vu le service inexistant, les hotlines chers, je pense sincèrement à transférer mes comptes chez une banque en ligne. d'ailleurs, la tribune a posté un comparatif récemment



Je vais peut-être chercher une banque pro online&#8230;


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah on vois le chômeur ou le fonctionnaire qui parle



Eh non, raté ! Je suis très loin de tout ça


----------



## fedo (7 Février 2010)

> Je me fais taper sur les doigts par la hiérarchie en ce moment régulièrement parce que je ne pousse pas à faire du chiffre en vendant du crédit Revolving à tout le monde, notamment pour que le client couvre son découvert avec, la dernière grande mode de ces derniers mois chez nous !!!
> Le plus aberrant dans le comportement des directions commerciales des grandes banques est à venir... Vous n'avez encore rien vu.
> 
> Mais de là à pousser une vindicte du style : t'es banquier, t'es un con, ne grandit personne et fais plus passer le gueulard pour un hystérique qui au fond ne sais pas se comporter avec discernement pour pouvoir régler sa propre situation.


c'est ce qui dit Gronounours, les employés sont toujours victimes de la hiérarchie car ils servent de tampon entre le grand public et le haut de la pyramide.

par ailleurs si ton employeur fait du crédit revolving, je me permets de mettre cette situation en parallèle avec ta phrase:



> Ah on vois le chômeur ou le fonctionnaire qui parle


un peu de respect pour ces contribuables qui ont probablement sauver ton emploi en renflouant les fonds propres de ton entreprise.
et aussi un peu de respect envers tes clients

sinon en Ukraine certaines manifestations offrent tout un spectacle pour les yeux...


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> un peu de respect pour ces contribuables qui ont probablement sauver ton emploi en renflouant les fonds propres de ton entreprise.
> et aussi un peu de respect envers tes clients


C'est hors de propos et la phrase que tu sors du contexte est sans rapport. Et j'aimerai que tu prouves ici tes dires sur le non respect ; Tu me connais ? tu sais comment je travaille ?

Fedo, le contribuable ne renfloue rien dans ma boite...


----------



## fedo (8 Février 2010)

> Fedo, le contribuable ne renfloue rien dans ma boite...



ça reste à prouver niveau renflouement...
surtout qu'au moment des faits, les Etats ont renfloué les banques pour qu'elles puissent se refinancer les unes les autres et faire baisser les taux interbancaires.

j'ai même entendu dire à l'époque que le numéro 1 du crédit revolving en France n'arrivait plus à refinancer, d'ailleurs il a été vendu quelques mois plus tard à une mutualiste, elle même sauvée par l'Etat.



> Tu me connais ? tu sais comment je travaille ?



oui tu nous l'a décrit plus haut 


A oui au fait, les Saints ont gagné le Superbowl.
Wall Street n'aime pas l'AFC en général...


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> A oui au fait, les Saints ont gagné le Superbowl.



Ah bah quand je me suis couché à la mi-temps, ils étaient menés 6-10. Belle remontée&#8230;


----------



## Dead head (8 Février 2010)

Information pas amusante du tout :
*Le parti néo-nazi allemand NPD pourra distribuer ses CD devant les écoles

*Retraite :*
l'intox de Xavier Bertrand
*


----------



## boodou (8 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Retraite :*
> l'intox de Xavier Bertrand
> *



J'adore la phrase "cette formidable nouvelle, il faut la financer", tu sens bien les doubles niveaux de lectures induits  (en gros, chacun va devoir se démerder) :mouais:


----------



## Chang (8 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> A oui au fait, les Saints ont gagné le Superbowl.



YEAAAAHHHHHH ... J'aurais prefere les Vikings menes par Brett Favre, mais bon, c'est toujours ca. Super match, bonne ambiance. 

Et la Guiness a 7h du mat' passe encore mieux que j'esperais ... hips ... :love: ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Bernard-Henri  Lévy en flagrant délire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bernard-Henri  Lévy en flagrant délire



mouai... j'ai presque envie de lui trouver une circonstance atténuante  :sleep: ... finalement, même pas... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2010)

Ouaiiiis...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

Bêêêêêêêêêêê !!...


----------



## Gronounours (8 Février 2010)

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont cons ces "défenseurs" des animaux&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Dead head (9 Février 2010)

*Massacre d'un iPod au conseil municipal. La police est sur les dents.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Massacre d'un iPod au conseil municipal. La police est sur les dents.*



T'inquiètes pas, ça va pas durer, on se dirige à grands pas vers un régime de parti unique avec un "président à vie", le futur Bokassarkozy premier ! Une fois tous les opposants déportés à Cayenne (quon rouvrira pour l'occasion), les iPods ne risqueront plus rien !


----------



## carbonyle (9 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bernard-Henri  Lévy en flagrant délire



Joli! 

J'ai toujours cru que c'étaient des billets d'humour ses interventions dans les différents magazines...


----------



## Gronounours (9 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Massacre d'un iPod au conseil municipal. La police est sur les dents.*



Pire que des gosses

Mais d'ailleurs, on devrait faire comme avec les gosses : Vous filez dans votre chambre, et on veut plus vous entendre. Le premier qui moufte s'en prend une.


----------



## Dead head (9 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pire que des gosses
> 
> Mais d'ailleurs, on devrait faire comme avec les gosses : Vous filez dans votre chambre, et on veut plus vous entendre. Le premier qui moufte s'en prend une.



Et, bien sûr, vous êtes privés d'iPod !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

Attentat Kamikaze contre les Inuits.


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2010)

Comment recycler utilement vos vieilles disquettes ! 

J'ai crû comprendre que Mackie serait probablement très intéressé


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Comment recycler utilement vos vieilles disquettes !
> 
> J'ai crû comprendre que Mackie serait probablement très intéressé



j'aime pas le Gin


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Comment recycler utilement vos vieilles disquettes !
> 
> J'ai crû comprendre que Mackie serait probablement très intéressé




Euh c'est pas hypra toxique ?? :mouais:


----------



## Chang (9 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Euh c'est pas hypra toxique ?? :mouais:



jecherchais justement une indication sur le site du jounral ou le site "officiel" de la boisson, mais non, je vois pas ... donc soit c'est de l'inconscience soit c'est completement inattendu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Euh c'est pas hypra toxique ?? :mouais:





Chang a dit:


> jecherchais justement une indication sur le site du jounral ou le site "officiel" de la boisson, mais non, je vois pas ... donc soit c'est de l'inconscience soit c'est completement inattendu.



Ben en principe, ça fait une décoction à l'oxyde de fer ou à l'oxyde de chrome, ou à un mélange des deux, selon l'âge et le type de la disquette, avec même dans certains cas un peu de cobalt, après je ne pense pas que ça soient des poisons violents, mais je ne crois pas non plus que ça puisse beaucoup améliorer la santé du consommateur ! :hosto:

Sinon, to spank or not to spank, that is the question !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2010)

Et comme chacun sait, le fer c'est bon pour le corps. Alors si vous n'aimez pas les épinards, bouffez des disquettes!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, to spank or not to spank, that is the question !



"_La femme agressée parvient à faire fuir l'énergumène_"

Autant dire qu'elle a dû atteindre avec succès les parties non communes...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Février 2010)

Ca... c'est un miracle donc faites gaffe en sortant et n'oubliez pas votre DVA ou ARVA pour parler "français"...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

Elle a vraiment l'étoffe pour être une présidente.   

Les belges savent livrer de vrais combats pour le bien des citoyens.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------

Pauvres supporters du PSG qui vont une nouvelle fois voir leur équipe perdre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2010)

La Cour des comptes débusque 140 milliards de niches fiscales


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Février 2010)

Quand tu penses que 95% des gens qui votent pour ce gouvernement ne profitent pas des niches fiscales, mais subissent les prélévèments qui financent ces niches, tu te dis que :
- Sarkozy a quand même une vraie stratégie gagnante d'attrapes-couillons ;
- les oppositions sont vraiment des imbéciles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quand tu penses que 95% des gens qui votent pour ce gouvernement ne profitent pas des niches fiscales, mais subissent les prélévèments qui financent ces niches, tu te dis que :
> - Sarkozy a quand même une vraie stratégie gagnante d'attrapes-couillons ;



+1



l'écrieur a dit:


> - les oppositions sont vraiment des imbéciles.



Là, non ! ils ne peuvent pas le dénoncer, car vu qu'ils comptent faire la même chose (seuls les bénéficiaires changeront), ça serait "scier la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis" !


----------



## fedo (10 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quand tu penses que 95% des gens qui votent pour ce gouvernement ne profitent pas des niches fiscales, mais subissent les prélévèments qui financent ces niches, tu te dis que :
> - Sarkozy a quand même une vraie stratégie gagnante d'attrapes-couillons ;
> - les oppositions sont vraiment des imbéciles.



attend juste après les élections quand un innocent se fera couper internet sur le fondement de l'HADOPI 2.

ah oui aussi. si les Etats Européens cèdent aux marchés, sauvent la Grèce et réduisent lourdement (même un % du PIB par an) le déficit, les conséquences qui s'en suivront se traduiront dans les urnes (ou ailleurs).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Février 2010)

Mackie était en Angleterre récemment ?    

Je pense qu'après une telle cuite il est parti vomir la dessus.    

A part cela, il y en a qui ferait mieux de me consulter avant de faire n'importe quoi.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------

Les noobs viennent donc d'ici


----------



## Dead head (10 Février 2010)

*Bon appétit !*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Bon appétit !*





> ...Dommage qu&#8217;un critique gastronomique britannique [...] soit venu tout gâcher en se déchaînant contre ce qu&#8217;il estime être une trahison de l&#8217;identité italienne, de la culture gastronomique transalpine et de son incroyable richesse...



Que vient faire là un critique gastronomique d'outre manche !? comme s'il manquait de travail dans son pays !!!!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Que vient faire là un critique gastronomique d'outre manche !? comme s'il manquait de travail dans son pays !!!!...



Tu plaisante là ? Ils sont bien obligé d'expatrier leurs critique, en dehors des restaurants français et italien, où as tu vu qu'il existait une quelconque gastronomie, là bas ? 

:rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Février 2010)

Pourtant un bon pouding...    






Il paraît que c'est excellent comme engrais pour le gazon, d'où la renommée du gazon britannique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2010)

Le Sénat vote en commission la "taxe Google"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le Sénat vote en commission la "taxe Google"





> La taxe serait due par tout hébergeur de site internet établi dans l'*Union  Européenne* qui fournit un service en France et serait assise  sur le montant des revenus publicitaires.



Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe... C'est possible de taxer des sociétés qui sont dans les autres pays de l'Union? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2010)

Ben ils peuvent essayer  mais ils vont se faire accueillir par des rires gras et moqueurs  et repartir la queue entre les jambes


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2010)

*et le Bic© est fourni*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Février 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et le Bic© est fourni*



Mauvaise nouvelle pour Grosnounous qui désormais perd toutes ses chance d'épouser un riche émir.


----------



## boodou (10 Février 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et le Bic© est fourni*



Je te tiens tu me tiens, par la barbichette


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2010)

Le cave se rebiffe, ou la métamorphose des cloportes ?


----------



## rizoto (11 Février 2010)

Nous y voila !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Février 2010)

> D'après les informations que nous avons recueillies, la direction de l'école aurait jugé cette &#339;uvre trop dérangeante et aurait argué qu'elle avait choqué certains membres du personnel de l'École nationale supérieure des Beaux-Arts et du ministère de l'Éducation.
> 
> Le directeur aurait ajouté que la période était particulièrement sensible alors que l'école était en train de renouveler sa convention de financement avec les ministères.



A un moment faut savoir choisir entre la liberté d'expression et l'argent.    



> On imagine que pour une Chinoise, même élevée à Hong-Kong, une telle censure *au pays des droits de l'homme* soit à peine croyable.



Parce qu'ils y en a qui y croient encore ?    



> Je demande que mon travail soit remis sur la façade et que l'école donne une explication officielle à cette censure et s'excuse.



Elle a rêvé. Elle s'est cru où ? Dans une démocratie ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2010)

*j'me disais aussi...*


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2010)

Tu devrais en prendre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Nous y voila !



Et ils vont mettre quoi à la place ? Les uvres de Papi Sarko ? :afraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ils vont mettre quoi à la place ? Les uvres de Papi Sarko ? :afraid:



A écouter à ce propos... 

[DM]xc6r27_le-supplice-du-pal-sarkozy_fun[/DM]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ils vont mettre quoi à la place ? Les uvres de Papi Sarko ? :afraid:



ha oui quand même !!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (11 Février 2010)

L'espace Cardin pour ça ? Ben putain&#8230;

Et dire qu'on lui lèche le fion par pure peur de vexer le fils&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Février 2010)

Il a l'espace Cardin parce qu'il l'a loué... 

Beaucoup plus classe :

This is Saturn (comme on l'a rarement vu).
En en français, là (mais les vidéos sur le premier lien valent d'être vues).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Notre ex-premier n'aime pas la politique de Nicolas Sarkozy


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Notre ex-premier n'aime pas la politique de Nicolas Sarkozy



Ici, nous sommes un certain nombre à regretter qu'il ne soit pas le seul à avoir de bonnes raisons de ne pas l'aimer.


----------



## sc3fab (12 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ils vont mettre quoi à la place ? Les uvres de Papi Sarko ? :afraid:



   je suis mort de rire, on dirait des fonds de flipper ou des décos de camionneur (j'ai rien contre les camionneurs !! )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h52 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> L'espace Cardin pour ça ? Ben putain
> 
> Et dire qu'on lui lèche le fion par pure peur de vexer le fils



_vexer le fils_ nouvelle définition : représaille


----------



## boodou (12 Février 2010)

Les publicitaires philosophent ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2010)

Dites les têtes de veaux... 
Y'en a qui se sont fait prendre à celui-là ?!...
Sacré rendement, apparemment...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et le Bic© est fourni*




Moi j'ai toujours été pour le Niqab.
Mais seulement pour les moches


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2010)

Retombées de poussières volcaniques en Guadeloupe...


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Dites les têtes de veaux...
> Y'en a qui se sont fait prendre à celui-là ?!...
> Sacré rendement, apparemment...


J'aime bien la notion d'efficacité selon la préfecture :
_Françoise Hardy, chef de projet sécurité routière à la préfecture de police, dresse un bilan «positif» de ce premier radar. «Le 14 janvier dernier, un accident mortel s'est produit à ce carrefour, rappelle-t-elle. Les clichés pris par le radar ont permis d'identifier facilement les chauffards qui avaient pris la fuite.» Non signalé sur la voie en amont, ce boîter se déclenche 88 fois par jour en moyenne.
_
Par contre aucun chiffre sur le fait (ou pas...) que de moins en moins de monde grille ce feu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre aucun chiffre sur le fait (ou pas...) que de moins en moins de monde grille ce feu.



Ben l'important, c'est la sécurité, hein ! La sécurité des rentrées d'argent que procure le dispositif* 


(*) Même si je n'ai aucune tendance à l'indulgence envers ceux qui "grillent" les feus rouges délibérément !


----------



## silvio (12 Février 2010)

C'est encore le moment de changer de métier : http://www.pauljorion.com/blog/?tag=goldman-sachs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> J'aime bien la notion d'efficacité selon la préfecture :
> _Françoise Hardy, chef de projet sécurité routière à la préfecture de police, dresse un bilan «positif» de ce premier radar. «Le 14 janvier dernier, un accident mortel s'est produit à ce carrefour, rappelle-t-elle. Les clichés pris par le radar ont permis d'identifier facilement les chauffards qui avaient pris la fuite.» Non signalé sur la voie en amont, ce boîter se déclenche 88 fois par jour en moyenne.
> _
> Par contre aucun chiffre sur le fait (ou pas...) que de moins en moins de monde grille ce feu.




Je ne savais pas que Françoise Hardy avait arrêté la chanson pour aller travailler à la préfecture de police de Paris.


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2010)

travailler moins et gagner plus&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> travailler moins et gagner plus&#8230;



Tu ne dois pas modérer souvent le bar, parce qu'on en a parler la page juste avant.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

L'actu la plus courte


----------



## Chang (12 Février 2010)

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *Grug*
> 
> 
> ...




Les poissons rouges n'ont que 30s de memoire je crois ... :rateau: ... 

D'ou un emerveillement perpetuel a chaque rafraichissement de page ... J'en suis presque jaloux du coup ...  ...


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2010)

Informaticiennes, informaticiens...
Y'a des informaticiennes, ici ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2010)

Des geekettes ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

OLALA! c'est lourd


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a des informaticiennes, ici ?!...



Plutôt des geekettes... mais très douée dans la lecture des codes barres d'ailleurs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2010)

->


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Informaticiennes, informaticiens...
> Y'a des informaticiennes, ici ?!...



Oh comment j'ai bien fait de ne pas me laisser embarquer dans cette voie où l'on nous promettait pourtant "plein d'avenir"...   :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oh comment j'ai bien fait de ne pas me laisser embarquer dans cette voie où l'on nous promettait pourtant "plein d'avenir"...   :rateau:



C'est clair que feignant et assisté est ta voie toute tracée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2010)

Le laser, une arme anti-moustique ?


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est clair que feignant et assisté est ta voie toute tracée



Du moment que c'est moi qui décide, ça me va.


----------



## Lastrada (13 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oh comment j'ai bien fait de ne pas me laisser embarquer dans cette voie où l'on nous promettait pourtant "plein d'avenir"...   :rateau:



Celui qui, dans la vie, est parti de rien pour arriver à pas grand chose, n'a de merci à dire à personne.

Tu veux remercier quelqu'un ?


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Celui qui, dans la vie, est parti de rien pour arriver à pas grand chose, n'a de merci à dire à personne.
> 
> Tu veux remercier quelqu'un ?



Parce que tu crois vraiment que j'ai déjà franchi la ligne d'arrivée ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Parce que tu crois vraiment que j'ai déjà franchi la ligne d'arrivée ?


Allez Poupou !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Allez Poupou !...



Ah non, Poupou, c'est plus au nord : St Leonard de Noblat, c'est pas dans le Cantal, c'est dans la Haute Vienne !


----------



## Dead head (13 Février 2010)

*Ça sent de plus en plus la pourriture, dans le pays de France !*


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Ça sent de plus en plus la pourriture, dans le pays de France !*


Ça fait déjà deux fois qu'on en parle...
Remonte dans les posts...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Ça sent de plus en plus la pourriture, dans le pays de France !*



>  <

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

Le transsexualisme n'est plus une maladie mentale


----------



## Dead head (13 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> >  <
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------
> 
> [URL="http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-france/2010/02/12/01016-20100212ARTFIG00756-le-transsexualisme-n-est-plus-une-maladie-mentale-.phpé]Le transsexualisme n'est plus une maladie mentale[/URL]



C'est un lien pour les abonnés au Figaro ou c'est un lien non valide ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2010)

Y'a surtout un "http" en trop...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> C'est un lien pour les abonnés au Figaro ou c'est un lien non valide ?



C'est un lien posté par un canard à soupière nioube qui ne sait pas faire un copier collé ! 

Le bon lien

  



tirhum a dit:


> Y'a surtout un "http" en trop...



Pas seulement !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2010)

C'est corrigé.


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas seulement !


Oui tu as raison, Pascal, bien sûr, tu as raison... 


Peindre, peindre et encore peindre...


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2010)

Quand on sait qu'un membre éminent du forum est en ce moment même à Oslo


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2010)

Tu fais allusion au membre éminent en vacances en Suède ? Paske Oslo, c'est la capitale de la Norvège


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2010)

La question est posée au minitchoutchou. Il m'avait semblé qu'il avait parlé d'Oslo et non pas de la Suède, mais des suédoises


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2010)

incroyable enquête du NYTimes.
Goldman Sachs et JPMorgan ont aidé la Grèce et l'Italie à dissimuler leur dette en leur proposant des produits dérivés monétaires. ces produits, contrairement aux emprunts, ne sont pas comptés au bilan des Etats.
en échange, les banques concernées recevaient directement des recettes publiques comme des taxes d'aéroports ou sur la loterie nationale grecque.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> incroyable enquête du NYTimes.
> Goldman Sachs et JPMorgan ont aidé la Grèce et l'Italie à dissimuler leur dette en leur proposant des produits dérivés monétaires. ces produits, contrairement aux emprunts, ne sont pas comptés au bilan des Etats.
> en échange, les banques concernées recevaient directement des recettes publiques comme des taxes d'aéroports ou sur la loterie nationale grecque.



Nan mais faut arréter de nous faire croire que des politiciens issus de 'hautes études' ne savaient pas ce qu'ils signaient... Facile de jouer les victimes une fois les deux pieds dans la m.....


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2010)

> Nan mais faut arréter de nous faire croire que des politiciens issus de 'hautes études' ne savaient pas ce qu'ils signaient...


ça demande une spécialisation certaine de comprendre toutes les implications de produits dérivés monétaires.
mais d'après le NYTimes, la commission accordée à Goldman Sachs pour l'opération s'élève à 300 millions de $.
apparemment les Grecs ont obtenu une renégociation du deal dans un sens plus favorable à long terme.
ils n'ont pas reconduit l'opération après 2005.

le problème de tout ça c'est aussi le délit d'initié comme pour les subprimes. on laisse les acheteurs de bons du Trésor grecs avec un risque plus élevé qu'il ne l'ait réellement. puis quand la fraude apparaît on leur vend des produits de couverture contre le défaut de paiement à un prix exorbitant (opération menée depuis fin 2009 par une banque de Wall Street spécialisée en CDS, j'ai pas le nom).

j'ai lu aussi qu'il y a une position vendeuse de 8 milliard de $ sur l'euro à Chicago. du jamais vu. 
la Banque Centrale Européenne laisse faire, exprès pour faire baisser l'&#8364; sans son intervention.
il faut savoir qu'elle pourrait très sérieusement mettre en difficulté les hedge funds et les banques qui jouent contre l'&#8364;. elle a largement les moyens de contrer les 8 milliards de $ en achetant plus d'&#8364; contre des $, ce qui mettrait les spéculateurs dans une position très délicate.

il y a un précédent historique. en 1998 le $ hongkongais a été attaqué. la Banque centrale de Hong Kong a contré l'opération en achetant des $ hong kongais, les spéculateurs ayant vendu à découvert cette devise s'en rappelle encore...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Si les politiciens en questions ne savent pas ce qu'est un CDS, CDO, ou bien tout simplement un Swap monétaire, suffit simplement de faire appel à un cabinet de juriste, à defaut d'experts financiers du Ministère des Finances...


----------



## Dead head (15 Février 2010)

*Ça pue à l'approche des églises, mosquées, synagogues*.

*Ça pue même dans les salles de cinéma, en douce France.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> j'ai lu aussi qu'il y a une position vendeuse de 8 milliard de $ sur l'euro à Chicago. du jamais vu.
> la Banque Centrale Européenne laisse faire, exprès pour faire baisser l'&#8364; sans son intervention.
> il faut savoir qu'elle pourrait très sérieusement mettre en difficulté les hedge funds et les banques qui jouent contre l'&#8364;. elle a largement les moyens de contrer les 8 milliards de $ en achetant plus d'&#8364; contre des $, ce qui mettrait les spéculateurs dans une position très délicate.



Quand tu penses qu'un des arguments quand ils nous ont vendu l'&#8364;, c'était : "souvenez vous des attaques de spéculateurs contre le Franc, avec l'&#8364;, ça ne sera plus possible, plus aucun spéculateur ne pourra réunir de somme suffisante" ! 

Seulement, voilà, ils laissent faire pour booster les exportations, et pendant ce temps là, nous, on va payer la note avec l'augmentation des produits pétroliers (qui se paient en dollars), et toutes les augmentations en cascade qui vont en découler ! 

Mais bon, tant que les riches continuent de s'enrichir, que les plus pauvres aient de plus en plus de mal à survivre, quelle importance, hein ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Ça pue à l'approche des églises, mosquées, synagogues*.



Qu'on leur arrache les burnes à tous ces bien serrés du cul.


----------



## rizoto (15 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand tu penses qu'un des arguments quand ils nous ont vendu l', c'était : "souvenez vous des attaques de spéculateurs contre le Franc, avec l', ça ne sera plus possible, plus aucun spéculateur ne pourra réunir de somme suffisante" !
> 
> Seulement, voilà, ils laissent faire pour booster les exportations, et pendant ce temps là, nous, on va payer la note avec l'augmentation des produits pétroliers (qui se paient en dollars), et toutes les augmentations en cascade qui vont en découler !
> 
> Mais bon, tant que les riches continuent de s'enrichir, que les plus pauvres aient de plus en plus de mal à survivre, quelle importance, hein ?



qui dit exportation, dit production industrielle, donc des emplois. Un euro trop haut, ce n'est pas forcement très bon. 

Et puis le cote très positif, c'est la baisse des sujets sur l'achat de macbook aux US


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> qui dit exportation, dit production industrielle, donc des emplois. Un euro trop haut, ce n'est pas forcement très bon.



Ça, c'était vrai dans le temps, mais plus maintenant, maintenant, c'est : "qui dit exportation, dit production industrielle, donc des heures supp", et encore, parce que les industriels, il y a beau temps qu'ils n'embauchent plus  Sauf dans leurs usines délocalisées, où ils peuvent virer aussi facilement qu'ils embauchent !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Ça pue à l'approche des églises, mosquées, synagogues*.


Regardez bien ce visage porteur du message de paix et d'amour du petit jesus:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Regardez bien ce visage porteur du message de paix et d'amour du petit jesus:



On la sent définitivement à l'abri de l'amour bestial, au moins...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Regardez bien ce visage porteur du message de paix et d'amour du petit jesus:]





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On la sent définitivement à l'abri de l'amour bestial, au moins...



Zêtes mauvaise langue, les gars, si ça se trouve, elle vient d'avaler un hanneton, et elle tousse pour le recracher


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2010)

> Ça, c'était vrai dans le temps, mais plus maintenant, maintenant, c'est : "qui dit exportation, dit production industrielle, donc des heures supp", et encore, parce que les industriels, il y a beau temps qu'ils n'embauchent plus  Sauf dans leurs usines délocalisées, où ils peuvent virer aussi facilement qu'ils embauchent !



ça favorise toujours les exportations.
si la BCE n'intervient pas, c'est que les Allemands ne le souhaitent pas.

et la chute de l' fait grimper le $. ce mécanisme contient le prix du pétrole. par ailleurs les stocks sont élevés.


----------



## Dead head (15 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zêtes mauvaise langue, les gars, si ça se trouve, elle vient d'avaler un hanneton, et elle tousse pour le recracher



Tiens ! Une pratique sexuelle que je ne connaissais pas encore. :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

En même temps, y'a des cons dans toutes les communautés...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps, y'a des cons dans toutes les communautés...





Ah oui, ceux-là... de la même trempe que familles de france...Les mêmes actions et les mêmes comportements...


----------



## Dead head (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps, y'a des cons dans toutes les communautés...




Là, tu enfonces des portes ouvertes. Qu'il y ait des cons partout, ce n'est pas une nouveauté, même en dehors de cette notion vague de "communauté" (parle-t-on de "communauté masculine" ? de "communauté hétérosexuelle" ? de "communauté blanche" ?).

Quant à ce qui s'est passé à Montpellier, j'ai lu ailleurs des détails que ne donne pas Le Monde. L'humour d'Action Discrète et son second degré n'ont peut-être pas été bien maîtrisés. Quand on entre à plusieurs dans un bar gay, sans avertissement ni "clin d'oeil", en gueulant "Mort aux pédés" ou ce genre de poésie, il ne faut pas s'étonner des réactions. Tu peux remarquer que l'article dont tu nous donnes le lien ne retranscrit aucun propos des membres d'Action Discrète et ne dit presque rien de leur intervention.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

"Action discrète"


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2010)

Tiens, puisqu'on parle d'objectivité dans le traitement de l'information

Bon, c'est teufun, mais ça pourrait s'appliquer à pas mal d'autres...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Ceci dit connaissant la communauté gay de Montpellier... suffit d'un regard un peu vaseux pour se retrouver attaqué par une nuée de perruches dépressives frustrées et caractérielles, essayant de t'embrocher avec les parapluies de leurs cocktails


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Là, tu enfonces des portes ouvertes. Qu'il y ait des cons partout, ce n'est pas une nouveauté, même en dehors de cette notion vague de "communauté" (parle-t-on de "communauté masculine" ? de "communauté hétérosexuelle" ? de "communauté blanche" ?).
> 
> Quant à ce qui s'est passé à Montpellier, j'ai lu ailleurs des détails que ne donne pas Le Monde. L'humour d'Action Discrète et son second degré n'ont peut-être pas été bien maîtrisés. Quand on entre à plusieurs dans un bar gay, sans avertissement ni "clin d'oeil", en gueulant "Mort aux pédés" ou ce genre de poésie, il ne faut pas s'étonner des réactions. Tu peux remarquer que l'article dont tu nous donnes le lien ne retranscrit aucun propos des membres d'Action Discrète et ne dit presque rien de leur intervention.


Ce n'est pas très difficile de se rendre sur le site de Canal pour visionner la séquence en question (d'ailleur l'article du Monde contient un lien vers la video)
Que Frêche se sente visé et qu'il ne goute pas les propos outranciés qui lui sont attribué peut encore se comprendre (même si on ne peut guère le prendre pour un enfant de coeur..) mais qu'une assos' gay & lesbienne porte plainte c'est tout simplement absurde et montre (outre le fait qu'ils n'ont aucun humour) qu'ils non rien compris au message de ce sketch qui stigmatise les propos racistes et autres du susnommé Frêche et non les différentes "communautés" interpellées.


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ceci dit connaissant la communauté gay de Montpellier... suffit d'un regard un peu vaseux pour se retrouver attaqué par une nuée de perruches dépressives frustrées et caractérielles, essayant de t'embrocher avec les parapluies de leurs cocktails




Pfff, vous y connaissez rien aux gens du sud et leur irrésistible besoin d'amour 

(C'est vrai que j'ai du mal à comprendre la réaction de l'association. A moins que ce soit Frêche qui leur ait demandé  Il est très fort en manipulation de _communautés _notre Georgio..)


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, vous y connaissez rien aux gens du sud et leur irrésistible besoin d'amour



Orthez, c'est au sud ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Orthez, c'est au sud ?



À -10 degrés actuellement, le besoin d'amour doit être encore plus grand que d'habitude. 



Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, puisqu'on parle d'objectivité dans le traitement de l'information
> 
> Bon, c'est teufun, mais ça pourrait s'appliquer à pas mal  d'autres...



Il faudrait déplacer l'heure de la sieste digestive et puis donner à Laurence Ferrari des cours de journalisme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce n'est pas très difficile de se rendre sur le site de Canal pour visionner la séquence en question (d'ailleur l'article du Monde contient un lien vers la video)
> Que Frêche se sente visé et qu'il ne goute pas les propos outranciés qui lui sont attribué peut encore se comprendre (même si on ne peut guère le prendre pour un enfant de coeur..) mais qu'une assos' gay & lesbienne porte plainte c'est tout simplement absurde et montre (outre le fait qu'ils n'ont aucun humour) qu'ils non rien compris au message de ce sketch qui stigmatise les propos racistes et autres du susnommé Frêche et non les différentes "communautés" interpellées.



J'ai regardé ce sketch tout à l'heure et je l'ai trouvé très marrant.


Mais c'est l'époque qui veut ça. Tout devient tabou. Un jour on ne pourra plus montrer un type en train de déféquer sous prétexte que ça froissera la susceptibilité des constipés.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai regardé ce sketch tout à l'heure et je l'ai trouvé très marrant.
> 
> 
> Mais c'est l'époque qui veut ça. Tout devient tabou. Un jour on ne pourra plus montrer un type en train de déféquer sous prétexte que ça froissera la susceptibilité des constipés.


Heureusement que les gogolitos baveux qui se chient dessus ne savent pas écrire si non ils s'y seraient mis aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Heureusement que les gogolitos baveux qui se chient dessus ne savent pas écrire si non ils s'y seraient mis aussi.



Il faudrait traduire pour le Jabba de Septimanie


----------



## boodou (15 Février 2010)

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "colleuses de timbre" &#8230; 
Merci Action Discrète.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai regardé ce sketch tout à l'heure et je l'ai trouvé très marrant.
> 
> 
> Mais c'est l'époque qui veut ça. Tout devient tabou. Un jour on ne pourra plus montrer un type en train de déféquer sous prétexte que ça froissera la susceptibilité des constipés.


----------



## Dead head (15 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce n'est pas très difficile de se rendre sur le site de Canal pour visionner la séquence en question (d'ailleur l'article du Monde contient un lien vers la video)
> Que Frêche se sente visé et qu'il ne goute pas les propos outranciés qui lui sont attribué peut encore se comprendre (même si on ne peut guère le prendre pour un enfant de coeur..) mais qu'une assos' gay & lesbienne porte plainte c'est tout simplement absurde et montre (outre le fait qu'ils n'ont aucun humour) qu'ils non rien compris au message de ce sketch qui stigmatise les propos racistes et autres du susnommé Frêche et non les différentes "communautés" interpellées.



Je n'ai pu regarder cette vidéo que ce soir. Quand on sait que c'est un sketch, on apprécie ou pas cet humour. Mais de la part de celles et ceux qui ont eu affaire aux gens d'Action Discrète sans en être avertis (notamment les handicapés ou les homos), je comprends très bien leur réaction. Essaye de te mettre deux secondes à leur place. C'est facile de dire qu'ils "n'ont aucun humour", surtout quand on a suivi ça sous la forme d'une émission de TV. On peut aussi considérer que ce sont les "artistes" qui n'ont pas su faire rire. Et "artistiquement" parlant, je les ai trouvés mauvais.


----------



## boodou (15 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je n'ai pu regarder cette vidéo que ce soir. Quand on sait que c'est un sketch, on apprécie ou pas cet humour. Mais de la part de celles et ceux qui ont eu affaire aux gens d'Action Discrète sans en être avertis (notamment les handicapés ou les homos), je comprends très bien leur réaction. Essaye de te mettre deux secondes à leur place. C'est facile de dire qu'ils "n'ont aucun humour", surtout quand on a suivi ça sous la forme d'une émission de TV. On peut aussi considérer que ce sont les "artistes" qui n'ont pas su faire rire. Et "artistiquement" parlant, je les ai trouvés mauvais.



Entre ne pas avoir le même humour et porter plainte, il y a une marge quand même.


----------



## Lastrada (15 Février 2010)

Ca prouve qu'on peut être lesbienne et de droite.


----------



## Gronounours (15 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je n'ai pu regarder cette vidéo que ce soir. Quand on sait que c'est un sketch, on apprécie ou pas cet humour. Mais de la part de celles et ceux qui ont eu affaire aux gens d'Action Discrète sans en être avertis (notamment les handicapés ou les homos), je comprends très bien leur réaction. Essaye de te mettre deux secondes à leur place. C'est facile de dire qu'ils "n'ont aucun humour", surtout quand on a suivi ça sous la forme d'une émission de TV. On peut aussi considérer que ce sont les "artistes" qui n'ont pas su faire rire. Et "artistiquement" parlant, je les ai trouvés mauvais.



Bien sûr. Surtout qu'ils sont obligé de demander l'accord des personnes pour diffuser.


----------



## mado (15 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Entre ne pas avoir le même humour et porter plainte, il y a une marge quand même.




Dead head,

Je pense que Boudou résume bien l'enjeu du débat.

Parce que sur le fond je pense que nous sommes tous sur la même longueur d'onde. 
Enfin là dans cette discussion 

Parce que non pas tous. Je sais bien.
J'ai la chance de vivre dans une ville où l'homosexualité n'est pas une stigmatisation sociale. Enfin bien moins qu'ailleurs à l'échelle de notre espace de vie commun (c'est petit et grand montpellier .. ). Notre environnement amical, professionnel est à l'image de la diversité, au moins en terme de sexualité. Du coup nos mômes sont élevés dans un _monde_ où ce questionnement perd de son sens.

Mais, bref, je pense que tu as compris ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ca prouve qu'on peut être lesbienne et de droite.


Tout à fait, complété avec la pédale de gauche pour l'embrayage...


----------



## fredintosh (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Bien sûr. Surtout qu'ils sont obligé de demander l'accord des personnes pour diffuser.



Pas si sûr. Du moment que leur visage est flouté, je ne crois pas que leur accord soit nécessaire.
A vérifier...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pas si dûr.


En plus c'est des bandes mous ? :hein: :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

Bref, on en revient à Desproges qui répondait à la question "Peut on rire de tout" par "oui, mais pas avec tout les monde"...


----------



## fredintosh (15 Février 2010)

Cémadiarrhée a dit:


> En plus c'est des bandes mous ? :hein: :mouais:


Ha ha... :sleep:



jpmiss a dit:


> Bref, on en revient à Desproges qui répondait à la question "Peut on rire de tout" par "oui, mais pas avec tout les monde"...



Je confirme.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ha ha... :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> Je confirme.


C'est clair


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Bien sûr. Surtout qu'ils sont obligé de demander l'accord des personnes pour diffuser.





fredintosh a dit:


> Pas si sûr. Du moment que leur visage est flouté, je ne crois pas que leur accord soit nécessaire.
> A vérifier...



Effectivement, ce n'est pas sûr que l'accord soit obligatoire, surtout qu'il s'agit ici de plans de plusieurs personnes, et non d'une personne isolée. 
Il y a eu une jurisprudence là-dessus, justement : une photo d'une manif, ou d'une file attente devant les portes d'un magasin à la pomme, par exemple siffle peuvent être publiées sans accord des personnes photographiées, et sans floutage : cela fait partie, selon les juges, du droit à l'information et cela ne porte en aucune façon atteinte au respect à la vie privée puisqu'aucune personne n'est visée en particulier.
Bon, après il y a peut-être une différence entre _photo_ et _vidéo_, mais je ne vois pas en quoi le raisonnement juridique pourrait être différent, pour le coup.


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2010)

> Effectivement, ce n'est pas sûr que l'accord soit obligatoire, surtout qu'il s'agit ici de plans de plusieurs personnes, et non d'une personne isolée.
> Il y a eu une jurisprudence là-dessus, justement : une photo d'une manif, ou d'une file attente devant les portes d'un magasin à la pomme, par exemple siffle peuvent être publiées sans accord des personnes photographiées, et sans floutage : cela fait partie, selon les juges, du droit à l'information et cela ne porte en aucune façon atteinte au respect à la vie privée puisqu'aucune personne n'est visée en particulier.
> Bon, après il y a peut-être une différence entre _photo_ et _vidéo_, mais je ne vois pas en quoi le raisonnement juridique pourrait être différent, pour le coup.



si c'est une mise en scène ou un sketch il faut l'accord sauf si pas reconnaissables.
ça ne rentre pas dans le droit à l'information. (mais j'ai pas vu la séquence).
si c'est un reportage d'information non, mais ça dépend aussi du contexte (lieu public ou non, intérieur ou extérieur).

un truc d'entertainement il faut l'accord, spécialement si on en fait un DVD par la suite...
il y a plein de paramètres à prendre en compte.


----------



## fredintosh (15 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> si c'est une mise en scène ou un sketch il faut l'accord sauf si pas reconnaissables.


La quasi-totalité des séquences d'Action Discrète que j'ai pu voir est remplie de visages floutés.


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2010)

> La quasi-totalité des séquences d'Action Discrète que j'ai pu voir est remplie de visages floutés.



ça rentre dans la catégorie pas reconnaissables (sauf exception, comme la voix de Dark Vador)


----------



## Dead head (16 Février 2010)

*Remplacement des enseignants : un père dépose plainte contre Luc Chatel*

*Autoentrepreneurs : un site fait payer l'inscription gratuite*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Remplacement des enseignants : un père dépose plainte contre Luc Chatel*



Sa fille est en CE1 ? Il perd son temps, le temps que l'affaire passe en jugement (après épuisement des voies de recours par le ministre), les enfants de sa fille seront bacheliers


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2010)

Bien fait pétasse... 


nan mais bon désolé mais 4,5 millions d'euros en bijoux dans son sac et 10 000 $ sur elle en liquide alors que d'autres crèvent la gueule ouverte et bah des fois je peux pas... j'imagine même pas ce que doit posséder le père et la mère...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bien fait pétasse...



Ouais, salope de riche.

Quand je pense que tu parlais de poncifs il n'y a pas si longtemps... :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2010)

C'est pas une salope de riche, c'est une pétasse blindée du pognon des divers trafics de la mafia russe.

Je les connais bien, y'en a plein par chez moi.


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas une salope de riche, c'est une pétasse blindée du pognon des divers trafics de la mafia russe.
> 
> Je les connais bien, y'en a plein par chez moi.



Voilà, merci Jp d'avoir traduit pour Fab


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je les connais bien, y'en a plein par chez moi.


Des pétasses blindées de pognon ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Voilà, merci Jp d'avoir traduit pour Fab.



Mais oui mon biquet.

Tiens, amusant que tu ais édité ton post...


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais oui mon biquet.




De rien mon chéri 



> Tiens, amusant que tu ais édité ton post...



:sleep:

J'ai cru que tu avais retiré le tien c'est tout, j'avais mal vu, que tu es mauvais détective décidément, tu crois voir des trucs, des signes, des indices partout et en fait tu te plantes tout le temps c'est hallucinant  une vraie horloge suisse !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393545 a dit:
			
		

> Des pétasses blindées de pognon ?


Et des mafieux Russes oui :style:


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

Une fois, je me suis promené avec 150 euros dans les poches. Même pas peur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Une fois, je me suis promené avec 150 euros dans les poches. Même pas peur.



Salaud de riche
Va plutôt voler du saumon dans les étalages de supermarché...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et des mafieux Russes oui :style:



Ce n'est pas ça qui m'intéresse, c'est plutôt la première catégorie


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Salaud de riche
> Va plutôt voler du saumon dans les étalages de supermarché...



Mais t'en a pas marre ? T'as que ça à foutre de me chercher des poux ? Tu peux pas trouver un autre truc pour te distraire dans ta vie ? Tu es un peu ridicule quand même...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais t'en a pas marre ? T'as que ça à foutre de me chercher des poux ? Tu peux pas trouver un autre truc pour te distraire dans ta vie ? Tu es un peu ridicule quand même...



T'es pas le centre du monde. C'est pas à toi que je parlais...
Mais si tu as que ça pour te distraire dans la vie, c'"est un peu ridicule quand même...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

En voilà des actualités amusantes... ou pas.


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'es pas le centre du monde. C'est pas à toi que je parlais...
> Mais si tu as que ça pour te distraire dans la vie, c'"est un peu ridicule quand même...



Mais bien sûr !  Bref... soit, passons...


----------



## kisbizz (16 Février 2010)

7 c'est bon non ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2010)

Sic transit...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Sic transit...





> ...Terra Firma avait acheté EMI pour environ 6 milliards d'euros en 2007, au prix fort juste avant la chute des marchés mondiaux...



Ouch !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

*« Roué de coups par des policiers à une fête chez  moi »*


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2010)




----------



## kisbizz (16 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>



non , mais quand on a seulement un revenu de 460 euros par mois il y a complément de différents aides


----------



## Chang (16 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *« Roué de coups par des policiers à une fête chez  moi »*



Impressionante cette histoire ...  ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Impressionante cette histoire ...  ...



De plus en plus banale malheureusement. Même si ce n'est pas toujours aussi grave.


----------



## Chang (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393804 a dit:
			
		

> Même si ce n'est pas toujours aussi grave.



C'est surtout cela qui me choque, la sévérité des actions énumérées est quand même troublante.


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393804 a dit:
			
		

> De plus en plus banale malheureusement. Même si ce n'est pas toujours aussi grave.





Chang a dit:


> C'est surtout cela qui me choque, la sévérité des actions énumérées est quand même troublante.


Ça commence d'ailleurs à "embêter" certains...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Faut savoir que lorsque notre président va en Chine, c'est pour leurs inculquer les droits de l'homme si cher à notre patrie et que la police française véhicule comme tu viens de le lire. La police chinoise est donc sur la bonne voie, la liberté, égalité et fraternité à la française ont encore de belles années devant elles


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> non , mais quand on a seulement un revenu de 460 euros par mois il y a complément de différents aides



Et ça permet de vivre royalement aux frais de l'État pour moins de 800 euros par mois.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Salaud de riche
> Va plutôt voler du saumon dans les étalages de supermarché...


Fab'Fab est une blonde qui n'est pas blindée de pognon, mafieuse repentie de chez AB, russe on ne sait pas  et qui fait des larçins minables chez LIDL


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Fab'Fab est une blonde qui n'est pas blindée de pognon, mafieuse repentie de chez AB, russe on ne sait pas  et qui fait des larçins minables chez LIDL



Et chez Picard avec des lunettes 3D pour rester incognito :love:


----------



## boodou (16 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et ça permet de vivre royalement aux frais de l'État pour moins de 800 euros par mois.



Il y a de plus en plus de pauvres riches !!!


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Il y a de plus en plus de pauvres riches !!!



Ouais, faut les aider.

[DM]x2m9ud[/DM]​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Après le drame, le rail en grève.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et ça permet de vivre royalement aux frais de l'État pour moins de 800 euros par mois.








http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/tableau.asp?ref_id=NATnon04410&reg_id=0


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui _travaillent_ et sont pourtant au-dessous du seuil de pauvreté. Dingue, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui _travaillent_ et sont pourtant au-dessous du seuil de pauvreté. Dingue, non ?



Pas trop vite hein, tu vas lui faire peur: le monde du travail, il connaît pas encore très très bien, tu vois.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2010)

Putains de Suisses, mes vacances risquent de capoter à cause d'eux!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putains de Suisses, mes vacances risque de capoter à cause d'eux!



Les joies de l'espace Schengen. :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui _travaillent_ et sont pourtant au-dessous du seuil de pauvreté. Dingue, non ?










WebOliver a dit:


> Pas trop vite hein, tu vas lui faire peur: le monde du travail, il connaît pas encore très très bien, tu vois.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bref, on en revient à Desproges qui répondait à la question "Peut on rire de tout" par "oui, mais pas avec tout les monde"...


Un billet dont je partage entièrement l'analyse revient sur "l'affaire" Frêche Touch.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>



 C'est quoi ces conneries? Pourquoi tu réponds avec des images???


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est quoi ces conneries? Pourquoi tu réponds avec des images???



Sûrement pour pas être fliqué par les moteurs de recherche de la DST!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un billet dont je partage entièrement l'analyse revient sur "l'affaire" Frêche Touch.



Je le partage aussi.


----------



## Dead head (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bref, on en revient à Desproges qui répondait à la question "Peut on rire de tout" par "oui, mais pas avec tout les monde"...



Je n'avais pas l'intention de poursuivre inutilement la discussion sur ce sujet, mais puisque tu reviens sur cette phrase dans un post plus récent, voici ce qu'elle m'inspire.

Cette phrase de Desproges, comme beaucoup je la fais mienne. Le problème, c'est que tout le monde l'a faite sienne, et qu'à force de la lire partout je trouve qu'elle ne fait plus sens et qu'on peut lui faire dire n'importe quoi. Je rappelle que Desproges l'a énoncée dans un contexte bien précis : Le Pen, invité au _Tribunal des flagrant délires_.

Or, il se trouve que les gens d'Action discrète, quand ils ont débarqué sans prévenir ni se présenter dans une structure qui s'occupe de handicapés puis dans un bar lesbien étaient à ce moment-là, pour les personnes de cette structure et de ce bar, n'importe qui. Ce qui n'a pas été le cas pour les personnes qui, ensuite, ont vu leur sketch à la télé ou sur l'internet.

Pour ma part, si j'avais été présent dans cette structure pour handicapés ou dans ce bar lesbien au moment de l'intervention d'Action discrète, je n'aurais pas porté plainte (ce n'est pas mon style) mais j'aurais plutôt réagi violemment, comme en face de n'importe qui qui viendrait m'insulter.

Le sketch de ces humoristes aurait eu du sens, selon moi, s'ils étaient allés tenir les mêmes propos dans un meeting de partisans de Frêche, par exemple. Là, il n'y aurait pas eu d'ambiguité et ils auraient fait preuve d'un courage qui leur a totalement manqué dans leurs interventions.

Dernière précision: mon point de vue n'a rien à voir avec un quelconque communautarisme ; il s'agit juste pour moi de ne pas réagir en tant que téléspectateur confortablement installé dans son fauteuil, mais d'essayer de me mettre à la place de personnes qui se sont senties agressées.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2010)

Tout va bien, sinon&#8230; 
La preuve&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je n'avais pas l'intention de poursuivre inutilement la discussion sur ce sujet, mais puisque tu reviens sur cette phrase dans un post plus récent, voici ce qu'elle m'inspire.
> 
> Cette phrase de Desproges, comme beaucoup je la fais mienne. Le problème, c'est que tout le monde l'a faite sienne, et qu'à force de la lire partout je trouve qu'elle ne fait plus sens et qu'on peut lui faire dire n'importe quoi. Je rappelle que Desproges l'a énoncée dans un contexte bien précis : Le Pen, invité au _Tribunal des flagrant délires_.
> 
> ...



C'est moche de se moquer des handicapés, ce n'est pas de leur faute si dans leur enfance il ont pu avoir une méningite qui les a rendus sourds ou malentendants...

Ce n'est pas non plus leur faute s'ils ont d'autres handicaps, la nature ne leur pas fait un bon cadeau, mais il arrive que certains s'en sortent et c'est tant mieux 

Après on s'étonne qu'il y'aie beaucoup de paranoïaques parmi les handicapés et surtout de manque de confiance en soi... Je suis bien placé pour le savoir


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout va bien, sinon
> La preuve



multiplié par 2


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> C'est moche de se moquer des handicapés, ce n'est pas de leur faute si dans leur enfance il ont pu avoir une méningite qui les a rendus sourds ou malentendants...
> 
> Ce n'est pas non plus leur faute s'ils ont d'autres handicaps, la nature ne leur pas fait un bon cadeau...


Gné ?!... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

_Non rien
_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

*Il totalise 65 infractions en 38 km*


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un billet dont je partage entièrement l'analyse revient sur "l'affaire" Frêche Touch.







Dead head a dit:


> ils ont débarqué sans prévenir ni se présenter


Pour donner un peu de réalité, c'est mieux. 
Après on peut tout scénariser, baliser, lisser, consensualiser &#8230; 




Dead head a dit:


> s'ils étaient allés tenir les mêmes propos dans un meeting de partisans de Frêche, par exemple. Là, il n'y aurait pas eu d'ambiguité et ils auraient fait preuve d'un courage qui leur a totalement manqué dans leurs interventions.


Ils ont fait d'autres opérations où ils se sont faits secouer, le thème du courage n'a rien à voir avec la situation. Si ils avaient pris des pains ça aurait justifié la démarche ?

Le but était justement de dénoncer des abus de langage et c'est ce dont on les accuse ! 
Vive Ubu Roi


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Or, il se trouve que les gens d'Action discrète, quand ils ont débarqué sans prévenir ni se présenter


Ben c'est un peu le principe du truc... Tu les vois débarquer en disant bon on est la pour tourner un gag on va dire des conneries mais c'est pour rigoler... 
Que les personnes sur place aient pu être choquées c'est parfaitement compréhensible (c'est même le but) mais une fois le squetch visualisé elles auraient pu comprendre que l'objectif n'était pas de les moquer mais au contraire de moquer ceux qui tiennent ce genre de langage et donc laisser tomber leur plaintes completement hors de propos.


Dead head a dit:


> Le sketch de ces humoristes aurait eu du sens, selon moi, s'ils étaient allés tenir les mêmes propos dans un meeting de partisans de Frêche, par exemple. Là, il n'y aurait pas eu d'ambiguité et ils auraient fait preuve d'un courage qui leur a totalement manqué dans leurs interventions


Je t'invite à aller voir leur autres gags sur canal, youtube ou dailymotion et tu verra que dans un certain nombre de cas ils n'ont pas manqué de courage loin de là, en particulier quand ils ont investit les locaux du FN...

EDIT: murde grillé par boodou 



[DM]xc96oz[/DM]


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Le but était justement de dénoncer des abus de langage et c'est ce dont on les accuse !
> Vive Ubu Roi



Je m'interroge : y a-t-il une différence entre un "_Et puis parce que je t'aime bien petit con, __je  vais t'apprendre la politesse" _et un_ "Casse-toi ! Pauvre con !" ?_


----------



## Dead head (17 Février 2010)

Censure en France ?

*La chanson sur Sarkozy de Mano Solo sortie du Web par « erreur »*

*Un livre sur BHL annulé : l'auteur dénonce une censure*

*L'Assemblée taille les propos de députés sur Pouzilhac et Ockrent*


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un billet dont je partage entièrement l'analyse revient sur "l'affaire" Frêche Touch.





iDuck a dit:


> Je le partage aussi.





Dead head a dit:


> Je n'avais pas l'intention de poursuivre inutilement la discussion sur ce sujet, mais puisque tu reviens sur cette phrase dans un post plus récent, voici ce qu'elle m'inspire.
> 
> Cette phrase de Desproges, comme beaucoup je la fais mienne. Le problème, c'est que tout le monde l'a faite sienne, et qu'à force de la lire partout je trouve qu'elle ne fait plus sens et qu'on peut lui faire dire n'importe quoi. Je rappelle que Desproges l'a énoncée dans un contexte bien précis : Le Pen, invité au _Tribunal des flagrant délires_.
> 
> ...





boodou a dit:


> Pour donner un peu de réalité, c'est mieux.
> Après on peut tout scénariser, baliser, lisser, consensualiser &#8230;
> 
> 
> ...





jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est un peu le principe du truc... Tu les vois débarquer en disant bon on est la pour tourner un gag on va dire des conneries mais c'est pour rigoler...
> Que les personnes sur place aient pu être choquées c'est parfaitement compréhensible (c'est même le but) mais une fois le squetch visualisé elles auraient pu comprendre que l'objectif n'était pas de les moquer mais au contraire de moquer ceux qui tiennent ce genre de langage et donc laisser tomber leur plaintes completement hors de propos.
> 
> Je t'invite à aller voir leur autres gags sur canal, youtube ou dailymotion et tu verra que dans un certain nombre de cas ils n'ont pas manqué de courage loin de là, en particulier quand ils ont investit les locaux du FN...
> ...









http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=2765




gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est quoi ces conneries? Pourquoi tu réponds avec des images???





Fix78 a dit:


> Sûrement pour pas être fliqué par les moteurs de recherche de la DST!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

C'est illisible sur iPhone et invisible pour les malvoyants utilisant une synthèse vocale.


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est illisible sur iPhone



Seuls les oppresseurs du peuple ont des iPhones


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Tu m'as démasqué


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>



Non. Là, tu es juste au comble du pathétique.

Être capable de tout temps, d'assumer ses actes, ses paroles, qu'on soit dans le vrai ou dans l'erreur, est la seule chose qui grandi un homme.


Ceci dit, continue, oui plein !! J'suis sûr que c'est toi qui va fatiguer le premier


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Non. Là, tu es juste au comble du pathétique.
> 
> Être capable de tout temps, d'assumer ses actes, ses paroles, qu'on soit dans le vrai ou dans l'erreur, est la seule chose qui grandi un homme.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

C'est là que, encore une fois certains diraient, tu lis très mal mon propos.

Il ne s'agit pas d'avoir des écrits de 2010 justifiant ta pensée de 2020, mais plutôt d'être capable d'assumer les propos que tu tenais 10, 20 ans auparavant.

Assumer ne veut pas dire de se devoir de soutenir mordicus quelque chose. Juste d'être capable de ne pas renier ce que l'on a dit ou fait, et d'être critique par rapport à ces choses.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est là que, encore une fois certains diraient, tu lis très mal mon propos.
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas d'avoir des écrits de 2010 justifiant ta pensée de 2020, mais plutôt d'être capable d'assumer les propos que tu tenais 10, 20 ans auparavant.
> 
> Assumer ne veut pas dire de se devoir de soutenir mordicus quelque chose. Juste d'être capable de ne pas renier ce que l'on a dit ou fait, et d'être critique par rapport à ces choses.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>



  

Se protéger des autres ? 
Faut avoir peur de quelque chose pour ça mon mignon.

Peur de quoi ? "Qu'il(s)" porte(nt) atteinte à ton image ? Ton intégrité ? La belle affaire !!

Arrêtes ton crin-crin. C'est d'un nombrilisme ridicule.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2010)

@ julrou : Le jour où tu sauras te moquer de ce que pense les autres tu n'auras plus besoin de te protéger  Ça vient avec la sagesse, l'âge ou l'Alzheimer suivant les cas  Tu as aussi l'option d'y réfléchir à 2 fois avant d'écrire quelque chose


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est quoi ces conneries? Pourquoi tu réponds avec des images???





Fix78 a dit:


> Sûrement pour pas être fliqué par les moteurs de recherche de la DST!





julrou 15 a dit:


>


Ohé ?  :hosto:



julrou 15 a dit:


>


Non mais rassure-toi, _*PERSONNE*_ ne lira tes écrits de 2010 sur MacG en 2020 !

Le drame, c'est qu'il va falloir citer l'intégralité de ta prose (que tu réfutes déjà toi-même par un voyage temporelle névrotique) à défaut de pouvoir en cibler la quintessencielle absurdité


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

Purée, là, à ce stade, ça devient psychiatrique...

Si encore c'était pour des propos hautement polémiques, mais là...



Tu as peur de quoi exactement, Julrou ?


----------



## rizoto (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>


'Tain, on peut même plus te quoter partiellement :sleep: 

C'est donc destiné à te protéger d'une personne en particulier sur ce forum?

Qu'est qui est à la mode, poster avec des jpeg?


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

Très sérieusement, je trouve que la technique de Julrou va à l'encontre de l'intérêt des forums.

Quand on poste dans un forum, on sait que son message sera conservé. Point.

Si on ne veut pas, on n'a qu'à fermer sa gueule et s'abstenir de poster.

Imaginez à quoi ressemblerait un forum où tout le monde ferait comme Julrou, et décidait un jour ou l'autre de supprimer les images-textes hébergées en dehors du forum...

Ça mériterait un amendement à la charte !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Se protéger des autres ?
> Faut avoir peur de quelque chose pour ça mon mignon.
> 
> Peur de quoi ? "Qu'il(s)" porte(nt) atteinte à ton image ? Ton intégrité ? La belle affaire !!
> ...





			
				tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où tu sauras te moquer de ce que pense les autres tu n'auras plus besoin de te protéger  Ça vient avec la sagesse, l'âge ou l'Alzheimer suivant les cas  Tu as aussi l'option d'y réfléchir à 2 fois avant d'écrire quelque chose


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

Déjà qu'avant, tes posts étaient pénibles, mais là, ça va devenir franchement irritant.

Vraiment, sérieusement, si tu ne veux pas que tes propos te fassent du tort, il te suffit de ne rien poster.


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

'tian en fait c'est Julrou qui a écrit L'insurrection qui vient!


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Très sérieusement, je trouve que la technique de Julrou va à l'encontre de l'intérêt des forums.
> 
> Quand on poste dans un forum, on sait que son message sera conservé. Point.
> 
> ...











> MacGeneration a fait l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une déclaration à la CNIL sous le numéro 1009176. Conformément à l&#8217;article 34 de la loi "Informatique et Libertés" du 6 janvier 1978, vous disposez d'un droit d'accès, de modification, de rectification et de suppression des données qui vous concernent.
> Vous pouvez à tout moment exercer ce droit en modifiant votre profil ou vos messages. Vous pouvez aussi demander la suppression de votre compte, ainsi que la *modification ou la suppression de vos messages* en nous écrivant par ce formulaire de contact ou à MacGeneration, 23 rue Renan 69007 Lyon.










> Imaginez à quoi ressemblerait un forum où tout le monde ferait comme Julrou, et décidait un jour ou l'autre de supprimer les images-textes hébergées en dehors du forum...


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tian en fait c'est Julrou qui a écrit L'insurrection qui vient!




Oui et il a déjà programmé de le renier en 2020, rapport à la grande carrière qu'il veut faire et qu'il ne faut déjà pas entâcher.
Rassurons-le, quand il sera devenu un fin politicard, on sera là à veiller au grain pour lui accrocher au cul ses casseroles


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

C'est un peu bête ce que tu fais: il suffit de récupérer tes images et de les héberger ailleurs au moment de la citation. 

Mais bon c'est chiant Tu ne veux pas arrêter ces gamineries?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est un peu bête ce que tu fais: il suffit de récupérer tes images et de les héberger ailleurs au moment de la citation.



Ben ça, c'est encore plus chiant, non ?...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben ça, c'est encore plus chiant, non ?...


Quoi?


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

Déjà qu'avant, tous les gauchistes qui ont retourné leur veste 20 ans plus tard, c'était pitoyable, mais maintenant, les gauchistes prévoient à l'avance qu'ils retourneront leur veste. 

On n'arrête pas le progrès.

Ça me rappelle un certain roman, une titre avec 4 chiffres, où l'Histoire s'efface et se ré-écrit en permanence...

Bref, ce genre de pratique, autorisée ou pas par ce forum, me fait gerber.

C'est de la pure lâcheté intellectuelle, Julrou.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Déjà qu'avant, tous les gauchistes qui ont retourné leur veste 20 ans plus tard, c'était pitoyable, mais maintenant, les gauchistes prévoient à l'avance qu'ils retourneront leur veste.
> 
> On n'arrête pas le progrès.



Héhéhé, j'ai immédiatement pensé à ça aussi 



> Ça me rappelle un certain roman, une titre avec 4 chiffres, où l'Histoire s'efface et se ré-écrit en permanence...



1664 ?  



> Bref, ce genre de pratique, autorisée ou pas par ce forum, me fait gerber.
> 
> C'est de la pure lâcheté intellectuelle, Julrou.



The same.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2010)

Jules ?!...
Tout ce que tu réussis, c'est l'inverse de ce que tu "cherches"...
Tu attires encore plus l'attention sur toi.
Mais c'est peut-être ce que tu veux, finalement&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

Il a le droit de viser une carrière de trader quand même nan?


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il a le droit de viser une carrière de tradder quand même nan?



Julrou Kerviel ?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?



Ce que tu dis dans la deuxième partie de ta phrase. 



jpmiss a dit:


> 'tian en fait c'est Julrou qui a écrit L'insurrection qui vient!





boodou a dit:


> Oui et il a déjà programmé de le renier en 2020, rapport à la grande carrière qu'il veut faire et qu'il ne faut déjà pas entâcher.
> Rassurons-le, quand il sera devenu un fin politicard, on sera là à veiller au grain pour lui accrocher au cul ses casseroles &#8230;


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>


Mais ça n'arrivera jamais, on n'est pas tous des malades mentaux !!! 



julrou 15 a dit:


>



Mais oui, mais oui  :sleep:


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

D'ailleurs, si le forum prévoit que les utilisateurs ont le droit de demander l'effacement de leurs messages, c'est cette procédure et uniquement celle là qui doit être utilisée.

La technique de Julrou entrave le bon fonctionnement du forum, puisque la fonction recherche devient inopérante, qu'on ne peut plus citer ses messages correctement, que Julrou peut non seulement effacer ses messages, mais aussi les MANIPULER en les remplaçant par d'autres, plusieurs mois après, ce qui n'est pas prévu par la charte, *puisqu'aucun modérateur ne pourra s'apercevoir du changement de message après coup.*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que tu dis dans la deuxième partie de ta phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hop


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si le forum prévoit que les utilisateurs ont le droit de demander l'effacement de leurs messages, c'est cette procédure et uniquement celle là qui doit être utilisée.



Tu veux qu'on la "teste", cette procédure ?...  
Vraiment ?... 
Parce qu'il te faudra alors avoir beaucoup de patience...


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

Si tu n'as pas confiance dans ce forum, à tort ou à raison, n'y poste pas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on la "teste", cette procédure ?...
> Vraiment ?...
> Parce qu'il te faudra alors avoir beaucoup de patience...


Re-hop, on continue?


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> La technique de Julrou entrave le bon fonctionnement du forum, puisque la fonction recherche devient inopérante, qu'on ne peut plus citer ses messages correctement, que Julrou peut non seulement effacer ses messages, mais aussi les MANIPULER en les remplaçant par d'autres, plusieurs mois après, ce qui n'est pas prévu par la charte, *puisqu'aucun modérateur ne pourra s'apercevoir du changement de message après coup.*



Suffit de demander son bannissement 
Y a un bouton à cliquer avec un point d'exclamation


----------



## Gronounours (17 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas confiance dans ce forum, à tort ou à raison, n'y poste pas.



Oui ! Macgé, tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on la "teste", cette procédure ?...
> Vraiment ?...
> Parce qu'il te faudra alors avoir beaucoup de patience...


T'inquiète pas jules, les infirmiers sont en route avec tes cachets et ta jolie chemise qui s'attache dans le dos. :hosto:


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

@Julrou

Bizarrement, tu ne réponds pas à cette partie de mon message :


fredintosh a dit:


> Julrou peut non seulement effacer ses messages, mais aussi les MANIPULER en les remplaçant par d'autres, plusieurs mois après, ce qui n'est pas prévu par la charte, *puisqu'aucun modérateur ne pourra s'apercevoir du changement de message après coup.*


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> @Julrou
> Bizarrement, tu ne réponds pas à cette partie de mon message :





fredintosh a dit:


> La technique de Julrou entrave le bon fonctionnement du forum, puisque la fonction recherche devient inopérante, qu'on ne peut plus citer ses messages correctement, que Julrou peut non seulement effacer ses messages, mais aussi les MANIPULER en les remplaçant par d'autres, plusieurs mois après, ce qui n'est pas prévu par la charte, *puisqu'aucun modérateur ne pourra s'apercevoir du changement de message après coup.*



Non mais oh fred ! _On_ n'est même pas certain que c'est toi qui a écris ces mots ! Alors y répondre ! _On_ ne va pas tomber dans ce piège ah ah !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

Vous savez, là, j'ai vraiment envie, soudainement, d'expérimenter la seule technique valable pour la suppression des posts, comme dit Fredintosh.
Si elle fonctionne comme je le souhaite, bien sûr, je n'aurais plus de raison de faire des images-textes... Par contre, je prends les paris : 
- on va accepter ma demande ?
- si oui, au bout de combien de temps ?
- est-ce que ce sera un effacement complet ("physique", comme dit vbulletin) ?
- comment va-t-on procéder pour la suppression ?
---

@ Fredintosh : c'est effectivement un risque... c'est pour cela qu'il serait nettement plus simple de laisser la possibilité aux membres de rester maître de leurs messages en les supprimant, mais sans pouvoir les éditer. En gros, n'importe qui pourrait décider, quand il le souhaite, de supprimer un ou plusieurs de ses messages. 
Toute cette polémique à propos de ma méthode pose quand même une question importante sur le droit à l'oubli et le respect de la propriété intellectuelle (bien que la prose écrite ici, la mienne ou pas, ne soit pas digne d'un roman de Flaubert...).


----------



## rizoto (17 Février 2010)

le top 10 musical du pape


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (bien que la prose écrite ici, la mienne ou pas, ne soit pas digne d'un roman de Flaubert...).


Ben...
C'est un peu dur à lire, Flaubert, au bout de quelque tomes, en même temps...


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> le top 10 musical du pape



Non mais n'essaie pas de relancer le déroulement normal du fil !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> C'est un peu dur à lire, Flaubert, au bout de quelque tomes, en même temps...



C'est pas faux !
Comme quoi, ya toujours plus chiant que moi...


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> le top 10 musical du pape


Y'a pas les Sex Pistols ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Vous savez, là, j'ai vraiment envie, soudainement, d'expérimenter la seule technique valable pour la suppression des posts, comme dit Fredintosh.
> Si elle fonctionne comme je le souhaite, bien sûr, je n'aurais plus de raison de faire des images-textes... Par contre, je prends les paris :
> - on va accepter ma demande ?
> - si oui, au bout de combien de temps ?
> ...


Bah cherche des messages de Toumaï ou BackCat par exemple...


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2010)

Ah nan !...
Pas Toumaï !... 

:afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah nan !...
> Pas Toumaï !...
> 
> :afraid:


Ils auraient au moins pu garder les messages où elle avait posté des photos de son cul


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah cherche des messages de Toumaï ou BackCat par exemple...



Au pif : 
http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/nintendo-wii-partagez-vos-impressions-165248.html

Ce n'est pas parce que le compte est marqué comme "effacé" que les messages le sont également...

Tenez, d'ailleurs, vous allez encore dire que je suis totalement parano, mais ça c'est pas de la paranoïa, ça existe... : http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=173632


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

Mais va t'enterrer dans une grotte au fond du Larzac et nous fait plus chier.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais va t'enterrer dans une grotte au fond du Larzac et nous fait plus chier.



Finalement, à problème simple, solution simple.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais va t'enterrer dans une grotte au fond du Larzac et nous fait plus chier.



Bah peut-être mais en attendant on vit dans la réalité là...


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Au if :
> http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/nintendo-wii-partagez-vos-impressions-165248.html
> 
> e est pas pace qe le comt et marqé come "efacé" qe les message le son égalemen...
> ...



Eh mais t'as déjà lâché l'affaire ! _(c'est du texte là, pas des images )_
Feignasse va !


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas confiance dans ce forum, à tort ou à raison, n'y poste pas.



*Ouais, il a raison !**

TA GUEULE !!!*


----------



## boodou (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> *Ouais, il a raison !**
> 
> TA GUEULE !!!*




*
JUGNIN ! 'SPECE DE NAZI !!! *

















_(et hop ! godwin ! )_


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> *
> JUGNIN ! 'SPECE DE NAZI !!! *
> 
> _(et hop ! godwin ! )_



Diffamation ! 

Tu regretteras ces propos dans 10 ans, crois-moi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais va t'enterrer dans une grotte au fond du Larzac et nous fait plus chier.



Dis donc, toi, t'es salaud, de lui dire ça ? Qu'est-ce qu'ils t'ont fait, les troglodytes du fond du Larzac, pour que tu leur en veuilles au point de vouloir leur faire une vacherie pareille ?


----------



## boodou (18 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu regretteras ces propos dans 10 ans, crois-moi !




Ouais enfin moi contrairement à Julrou, je laisse pas traîner mes vidéos sur YouTube &#8230;  :

[YOUTUBE]YnSTECHN0m0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (18 Février 2010)

Puisque Julrou veut tout contrôler, pourquoi ne pas activer l'édition permanente des posts ?
C'est le cas sur les forums (vB) de macrumors.

En tout cas, Julrou est le seul membre à être cas clinique sans avoir le _post count_ qui va avec


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Février 2010)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Puisque Julrou veut tout controler. Pourquoi ne pas activer l'édition permanente des posts ?
> C'est le cas sur les forums (vB) de macrumors.
> 
> En tout cas, Julrou est le seul membre à être cas clinique sans avoir le _post count_ qui va avec




Ben l'édition permanente pose le problème pour la modération, qui ne verra pas un post qui aura été modifié.
La possibilité de supprimer ses posts serait au contraire une réelle avancée.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> le top 10 musical du pape



Je suis surpris de ne pas voir ça dans la liste:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NiGhd4erpA4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NiGhd4erpA4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>l[/YOUTUBE]
:rose:


----------



## flotow (18 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben l'édition permanente pose le problème pour la modération, qui ne verra pas un post qui aura été modifié.
> La possibilité de supprimer ses posts serait au contraire une réelle avancée.


La suppression des posts ? Non !
Pourquoi ? Parce que tu balances un troll (par exemple) et tu supprimes ton messages.
Ça serait trop facile.

L'édition, pourquoi pas parce que c'est notifié (charge à celui qui modifie de ne pas retourner sa veste pour ne pas voir les autres se retourner contre lui).


----------



## Madalvée (18 Février 2010)

Il suffit de ne pas dévoiler dz déviances trop compromettantes : personnellement, je cache mon hétérosexualité sur macgé et tout se passe bien.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2010)

Moi par exemple, pour passer incognito, je porte des perruques rouges et/ou des bas résilles. Pas con le mec!


----------



## Gronounours (18 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi par exemple, pour passer incognito, je porte des perruques rouges et/ou des bas résilles. Pas con le mec!


Ca te va si bien en plus :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben l'édition permanente pose le problème pour la modération, qui ne verra pas un post qui aura été modifié.
> La possibilité de supprimer ses posts serait au contraire une réelle avancée.



Ca y est, t'as arrêté tes conneries toi?
Moi je suggère un truc pour le forum aussi : que ceux qui écrivent toujours des conneries reflechissent un peu plus avant de poster, ça leur évitera de demander par la suite le droit de pouvoir éditer leurs messages à vie. 

Ca serait une belle avancée, ça, non? :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca y est, t'as arrêté tes conneries toi?
> Moi je suggère un truc pour le forum aussi : que ceux qui écrivent toujours des conneries reflechissent un peu plus avant de poster, ça leur évitera de demander par la suite le droit de pouvoir éditer leurs messages à vie.
> 
> Ca serait une belle avancée, ça, non? :sleep:



Oui mais non. Car alors LaHorde© n'aurait plus rien à se mettre sous la dent :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


>



Il manque le "ne" pour la négation. Voilà qui pourrait t'aider.    

Sinon, vu comment tu vires, tu devrais plus te protéger de toi même que des autres, en fait tu protégerais par la même occasion les autres.    

Voilà qui pourrait t'être utile.


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Vous savez, là, j'ai vraiment envie, soudainement, d'expérimenter la seule technique valable pour la suppression des posts



Chiche ... ??? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Chiche ... ??? :love:



Tu te laisses un peu trop emporter par ton côté "asiatique pervers".


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca y est, t'as arrêté tes conneries toi?
> Moi je suggère un truc pour le forum aussi : que ceux qui écrivent toujours des conneries reflechissent un peu plus avant de poster, ça leur évitera de demander par la suite le droit de pouvoir éditer leurs messages à vie.
> 
> Ca serait une belle avancée, ça, non? :sleep:



Non mais ça va pas ? Je viens pas ici pour réfléchir et puis avec tes idées à la noix, saches que ce magnifique sujet n'aurait jamais existé.


----------



## jugnin (18 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca y est, t'as arrêté tes conneries toi?
> Moi je suggère un truc pour le forum aussi : que *ceux qui écrivent toujours des conneries reflechissent un peu plus avant de poster*, ça leur évitera de demander par la suite le droit de pouvoir éditer leurs messages à vie.
> 
> Ca serait une belle avancée, ça, non? :sleep:



Et c'est Monsieur Nountchak qui tient ces propos, notez bien.


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu te laisses un peu trop emporter par ton côté "asiatique pervers".



Ah non Julrou il est pas vraiment kawai ...  ... 





​


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2010)

Moi j'pense que c'est encore faible comme sécurité! :sick:

Les robots savent largement décrypter les textes, même sous forme d'image! La preuve avec tous ces codes anti-robots que l'on doit taper pour s'inscrire un peu partout sur le net :






Donc, soit t'apprend à écrire ainsi, soit (encore plus sûr selon moi), tu fais des rébus...

Par exemple, pour te définir, tu pourrais poster :




!!!


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2010)

Ce cher... Robert...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Déjà qu'avant, tes posts étaient pénibles, mais là, ça va devenir franchement irritant.
> 
> Vraiment, sérieusement, si tu ne veux pas que tes propos te fassent du tort, il te suffit de ne rien poster.



Vous me faites un peu marrer quand même... la solution existe depuis longtemps et, pour l'utiliser depuis quelques temps maintenant, je peux vous dire qu'elle est d'une efficacité impressionnante et pas qu'avec ce gamin excessivement irritant :



> Ce message est masqué car *julrou 15* est sur votre liste d'ignorès.


  :love:


----------



## wip (18 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vous me faites un peu marrer quand même... la solution existe depuis longtemps et, pour l'utiliser depuis quelques temps maintenant, je peux vous dire qu'elle est d'une efficacité impressionnante et pas qu'avec ce gamin excessivement irritant :
> 
> :love:


Bah, tu sais, c'est comme tout ceux qui regarde TF1 juste pour dire que c'est de la merde... Ils critiquent (en mal), mais ils ne peuvent plus s'en passer


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2010)

Goldman Sachs et John Paulson responsables de l'attaque contre la Grèce et l'euro...


----------



## fredintosh (18 Février 2010)

wip a dit:


> Bah, tu sais, c'est comme tout ceux qui regarde TF1 juste pour dire que c'est de la merde... Ils critiquent (en mal), mais ils ne peuvent plus s'en passer



C'est pas ça, mais le problème quand on met quelqu'un sur sa liste d'ignorés, ça nuit parfois à la compréhension de certaines discussions...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Goldman Sachs et John Paulson responsables de l'attaque contre la Grèce et l'euro...



/mode Julrou le rouge en guerre contre la finance et le privé : Bandanculais ©


----------



## kisbizz (18 Février 2010)

et une de plus  .... les étudiants ont combien jours d'école en réalité ?


----------



## Gronounours (18 Février 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> et une de plus  .... les étudiants ont combien jours d'école en réalité ?



Et ta fifille a combien de jours d'expulsion ?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Février 2010)

aucun .. de toute façon sa licence est deja dans la poche


----------



## jugnin (18 Février 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> et une de plus  .... les étudiants ont combien jours d'école en réalité ?



Ah. ça, c'est profond, comme analyse. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h35 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> aucun .. de toute façon sa licence est deja dans la poche



Forcément, vu qu'elle massacre ses camarades...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est pas ça, mais le problème quand on met quelqu'un sur sa liste d'ignorés, ça nuit parfois à la compréhension de certaines discussions...



Nan nan, je te rassure, le concernant, ça ne nuit en rien, ça fait déjà bien longtemps qu'il bégaye et se répète avec pour seule variable le nombre de mot et de smileys utilisés... :sleep:

Il me fais penser à ça tiens... :rateau:


----------



## itako (18 Février 2010)

Ouai bon je triche un peu..

Le facebook de Dark Vador.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Goldman Sachs et John Paulson responsables de l'attaque contre la Grèce et l'euro...



ptain, ça donne envie d'investir lourdement dans le goudron et les plumes !


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2010)

itako a dit:


> Ouai bon je triche un peu..
> 
> Le facebook de Dark Vador.



Déjà bu


----------



## itako (18 Février 2010)

Mais roh mais héé roh..


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

itako a dit:


> Ouai bon je triche un peu..
> 
> Le facebook de Dark Vador.



Il a des amis qui me disent kekchose, ce darque va dehors !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

*Dolphins surfing*


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ptain, ça donne envie d'investir lourdement dans le goudron et les plumes !



Tant quil reste du petrole, investit dans le goudron ...  ...

'tain j'ai pas trouve de rime ... c 'est presque frustrant ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2010)

Les auto-entrepreneurs plombent la caisse de retraites des professions libérales


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

Bénéficier de pretations sans cotiser, la vie est belle non ? 

Déjà que çà me coûte la peau des c... la CNAV :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2010)

L'étape suivante sera-t-elle l'imposition des revenus des auto-entrepreneurs de quelque montant qu'il soit ? Suspens...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bénéficier de pretations sans cotiser, la vie est belle non ?



Connaissant le principe de base de la CNAVPL, je peux te dire que c'est plutôt "cotiser sans bénéficier de prestations", tu cotise même quand tu ne gagne rien, mais quand tu ne gagnes rien, tu cotise pour rien, puisque ça n'est pas pris en compte pour le calcul de ta retraite. Donc le principe "cotiser en fonction de ce qu'on gagne" du statut d'auto-entrepreneur est juste un retour à un principe que je qualifierais de "normal". 

Ce qui fait râler le boss de la CNAVPL, c'est que si la situation se dégrade, il risque de "perdre" les caisses indépendantes (la CNAVPL est une sorte de fédération), car les vrais prestataires sont des entreprises à but lucratif (perso, je cotisais à la MGFA, groupe privé d'assurances essentiellement connu par le nom de sa branche incendie : les mutuelles du Mans, groupe qui n'a plus depuis fort longtemps de "mutuelle" que le nom).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Civilization V va sortir sur PC, et la version Mac c'est pour quand ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Connaissant le principe de base de la CNAVPL, je peux te dire que c'est plutôt "cotiser sans bénéficier de prestations", tu cotise même quand tu ne gagne rien, mais quand tu ne gagnes rien, tu cotise pour rien, puisque ça n'est pas pris en compte pour le calcul de ta retraite. Donc le principe "cotiser en fonction de ce qu'on gagne" du statut d'auto-entrepreneur est juste un retour à un principe que je qualifierais de "normal".



Atta, si je comprends bien :
- t'es la la CNAV sans être auto-entrepreneur, tu cotises qd tu gagnes rien et tu n'as pas de prestations
- t'es à la CNAV car autoentrepreneur, tu ne cotise pas et tu bénéficie de prestations

Et tu trouve çà "normal" 
J'ai l'impression que le premier cas doit ne pas être d'accord avec toi


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Atta, si je comprends bien :
> - t'es la la CNAV sans être auto-entrepreneur, tu cotises qd tu gagnes rien et tu n'as pas de prestations
> - t'es à la CNAV car autoentrepreneur, tu ne cotise pas et tu bénéficie de prestations
> 
> ...



Salaud de gauchiste.


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2010)

Spécial kassedédi à un éminent gribouilleur qui se reconnaitra


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Spécial kassedédi à un éminent gribouilleur qui se reconnaitra


&#8253;....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Atta, si je comprends bien :
> - t'es la la CNAV sans être auto-entrepreneur, tu cotises qd tu gagnes rien et tu n'as pas de prestations



Là, tu as compris (sauf que c'est la CNAVPL, pas la CNAV, qui concerne les salariés du privé)



gKatarn a dit:


> - t'es à la CNAV car autoentrepreneur, tu ne cotise pas et tu bénéficie de prestations



C'est la que tu n'as pas compris, en tant qu'auto-entrepreneur, tu ne cotises que lorsque tu gagnes de l'argent, et donc que lorsque tu te crées des droits, comme pour les libéraux, tu n'as pas de prestation lorsque tu ne gagnes rien, mais là,contrairement à eux,  tu ne cotises pas non plus, donc, la situation "anormale", ça n'est pas celle des auto-entrepreneurs, c'est celle des libéraux, les auto-entrepreneurs, ils ont un régime dont le principe ressemble à celui des salariés (sauf que, comme pour les libéraux, le niveau de prestation, à "montants cotisés égaux", est bien moins important que celui des salariés).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Je crois que je vais vomir :sick: Mais comment on a pu engager des abrutis pareils


----------



## Dead head (19 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois que je vais vomir :sick: Mais comment on a pu engager des abrutis pareils



Comment ? Comme en France, tout simplement : sans se soucier de trucs bizarres comme le droit, le respect de la personne, la notion d'être au service de la population et non à celui d'intérêts privés et de la puissance régalienne. Sans se soucier de ce truc qu'on appelle "démocratie".


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=2765



Eh ben mon petit poulet ?
On n'a plus le courage de ses opinions ?
Ah ben elle est belle la révolution... :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h47 ----------




julrou 15 a dit:


>




*MOUHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHA
HAAAAAAAAAA*
:love::love::love:




En fait, t'as peut qu'on te reproche tes conneries de jeunesse quand tu voteras FN en 2020 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2010)

Désespéré, il explose son avion sur un bâtiment du fisc


----------



## gKatarn (19 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu as compris (sauf que c'est la CNAVPL, pas la CNAV, qui concerne les salariés du privé)



Joue pas sur les mots entre CNAV et CNAVPL 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est la que tu n'as pas compris, en tant qu'auto-entrepreneur, tu ne cotises que lorsque tu gagnes de l'argent, et donc que lorsque tu te crées des droits, comme pour les libéraux, tu n'as pas de prestation lorsque tu ne gagnes rien, mais là,contrairement à eux,  tu ne cotises pas non plus, donc, la situation "anormale", ça n'est pas celle des auto-entrepreneurs, c'est celle des libéraux, les auto-entrepreneurs, ils ont un régime dont le principe ressemble à celui des salariés (sauf que, comme pour les libéraux, le niveau de prestation, à "montants cotisés égaux", est bien moins important que celui des salariés).



Euh, tu peux la refaire avec des points pour faire plusieurs phrases, j'ai plus de souffle et çà rendra peut-être plus clair ton post


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois que je vais vomir :sick: Mais comment on a pu engager des abrutis pareils



C'est l'effet de groupe 

:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Comment ? Comme en France, tout simplement : sans se soucier de trucs bizarres comme le droit, le respect de la personne, la notion d'être au service de la population et non à celui d'intérêts privés et de la puissance régalienne. Sans se soucier de ce truc qu'on appelle "démocratie".



Ouais mais là de tels personnes auraient du être «détectées» à l'académie de police pendant leur formation, au moins par les psychologues. C'est inacceptable.

À la radio, ils parlaient d'un des flics qui voulait _offrir_ un sdf à sa compagne. Pour le torturer. :mouais: 

Faudra attendre le jugement pour démêler le vrai du faux mais ça n'est pas rassurant. :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> C'est l'effet de groupe
> 
> :sick:



Oui il y a de ça aussi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h08 ----------

Pour Sind et Alèm


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En fait, t'as peut qu'on te reproche tes conneries de jeunesse quand tu voteras FN en 2020 ?



Voilà.
Mais quand tu lui fais remarquer, il vient te dire non non, il fait exprès, en fait il déconne, c'est juste pour énerver les gens qu'il raconte n'importe quoi sur un ton très sérieux.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2010)

Le truc c'est que si au moins ses propos étaient over-subversifs on pourrait comprendre (à la limite hein  ), mais nan, c'est juste des poncifs gauchistes pour la plupart éculés (même si il m'arrive parfois de les partager  ).


----------



## rizoto (19 Février 2010)

Albanel chez FT, surement pour ses compétences techniques, sa capacité a communiquer, sa connaissance d'internet.

Ma boite l'embaucherait, je me poserais des questions...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Comment ? Comme en France, tout simplement : sans se soucier de trucs bizarres comme le droit, le respect de la personne, la notion d'être au service de la population et non à celui d'intérêts privés et de la puissance régalienne. Sans se soucier de ce truc qu'on appelle "démocratie".


Triste constat que je partage :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

La suite : 
*Gare du Midi : les policiers avaient déjà  été sanctionnés*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2010)

Mélanie, la truie devenue folle


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Albanel chez FT, surement pour ses compétences techniques, sa capacité a communiquer, sa connaissance d'internet.
> 
> Ma boite l'embaucherait, je me poserais des questions...



Tu crois pas si bien dire.



			
				PC INpact a dit:
			
		

> Selon des sources internes, Christine Albanel sera promue *« Directrice de la communication et du contenu »* pour Orange Monde. Elle devrait être également au Conseil d'Administration de France Télécom.
> [Source]



Elle va faire des étincelles à n'en pas douter.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2010)

Jean-Pierre Treiber s'est suicidé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2010)

"Je crois que Jésus était gay"


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> "Je crois que Jésus était gay"



C'est à Marie Madeleine, qu'il faudrait poser la question


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> "Je crois que Jésus était gay"


Ah non... ! Manquait plus que ça... Tout les homos ne sont pas nés d'un père frigide et d'une mère abstinente


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> "Je crois que Jésus était gay"



hé murde, avec ce genre de truc, Dan Brown va encore nous chier pavé de 500 pages... :sleep:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> "Je crois que Jésus était gay"


Ah cest ça le sens de « aime ton prochain » ? 

Je suis déjà =>


----------



## Dead head (21 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est à Marie Madeleine, qu'il faudrait poser la question



Et à Jean, aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2010)

http://www.generation-nt.com/sex-com-vente-nom-domaine-encheres-sex-actualite-965561.html

Bon je pense que si on se cotise...

Enfin je veux dire si on se met à plusieurs...'fin faut pas faire ca en solitaire...'fin ca peut monter rès haut...j'veux dire...euh

:rose:


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2010)

Crétin !...


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Albanel chez FT, surement pour ses compétences techniques, sa capacité a communiquer, sa connaissance d'internet.
> 
> Ma boite l'embaucherait, je me poserais des questions...





Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu crois pas si bien dire.
> 
> 
> 
> Elle va faire des étincelles à n'en pas douter.


Bon ben ça y'est, c'est fait... 
Z'ont pas peur !... 


> _C'est une femme intelligente, cultivée et courageuse qui peut nous apporter beaucoup"_





> "Elle nous aidera aussi à *réfléchir* à notre stratégie dans les *contenus* sans pour autant assumer la fonction opérationnelle, qui reste dévolue à Xavier Couture"


:afraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

C'est beau, la politique !... 
(je précise que si ça se passait dans l'autre sens politique; ça me ferait le même effet...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...C'est beau, la politique !...
> (je précise que si ça se passait dans l'autre sens politique; ça me ferait le même effet...)



C'est bien, s'ils continuent comme ça (toutes tendances confondues) faudra pas qu'ils s'étonnent  des 70 % d'abstentions aux prochaines élections... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

Sans dec. c'est vraiment devenu un concours de conneries permanent !


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2010)

Allez, tous en ch&#339;ur !...
Frédo, Frédo, Frédo !...   


Z'ont oublié, tout ces boîtes là, qu'à l'origine c'est le travail de tout un chacun qui génère leur/la richesse...
C'est comme les grands distributeurs qui fanfaronnent, jouent les pleureuses sur leurs marges alors qu'ils s'en mettent plein les fouilles et disent être du côté du consommateur...
Suffirait d'une journée de boycott pour leur montrer qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls à avoir du pouvoir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon ben ça y'est, c'est fait...
> Z'ont pas peur !...
> :afraid:





> l'ancienne ministre sera nommée directrice exécutive chargée de la communication interne, externe, *du mécénat* et de la stratégie contenus.



Mince, moi qui comptait développer un logiciel pour pirater musiques et films, et le faire sponsoriser par FT  

:casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2010)

j'espère qu'ils ont un bon firewall dans leur Openoffice


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est bien, s'ils continuent comme ça (toutes tendances confondues) faudra pas qu'ils s'étonnent  des 70 % d'abstentions aux prochaines élections... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> Sans dec. c'est vraiment devenu un concours de conneries permanent !



Entre ça et les comparaisons plus que douteuses avec le nazisme ou Mussolini il n'y a pas à dire : elle vole haut cette campagne.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2010)

Najlae, 19 ans, battue et expulsée

On vit vraiment une époque formidable...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Najlae, 19 ans, battue et expulsée
> 
> On vit vraiment une époque formidable...



On va tous finir en Suisse... comme Paupolansky... ha ben non murde...  :rateau:

Bon sérieusement... ça me fou vraiment la gerbe aussi là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Najlae, 19 ans, battue et expulsée
> 
> On vit vraiment une époque formidable...



N'est-ce pas.


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est bien, s'ils continuent comme ça (toutes tendances confondues) faudra pas qu'ils s'étonnent  des 70 % d'abstentions aux prochaines élections... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> Sans dec. c'est vraiment devenu un concours de conneries permanent !


Ben pis à ce "tarif" là; à chaque élection...
En Gironde tu peux ressortir le passé judiciaire de Juppé...
Ailleurs, celui de Balkany, etc...
C'est un peu se tirer une balle dans le pied !... 
(quelque soit le bord, on fait la liste des "délinquants multirécidivistes chevronnés" &#8253;&#8230;  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Après chatroulette.com, chienroulette.com.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Après chatroulette.com, chienroulette.com.



chat roulette c'est de l'arnaque, j'ai du voir 26 bites avant de voir une paire de seins


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2010)

Ah c&#8217;était toi le 25e.


----------



## boodou (22 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Après chatroulette.com, chienroulette.com.





macinside a dit:


> chat roulette c'est de l'arnaque, j'ai du voir 26 bites avant de voir une paire de seins



Eh le Mackie ! Tu voudrais pas chatteroulette.com pendant que t'y es ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Najlae, 19 ans, battue et expulsée
> 
> On vit vraiment une époque formidable...


----------



## Dead head (23 Février 2010)

Il y a vraiment des informations écurantes, dans ce beau pays de France.

Tenez, *celle-ci*, par exemple, où les auteurs d'une affiche n'ont même pas mis une majuscule la 2ème fois qu'ils ont utilisé le mot "Roumains". Quel manque de goût !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2010)

Comment reconnaît-on un Roumain dans une gare ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> les auteurs d'une affiche n'ont même pas mis une majuscule la 2ème fois qu'ils ont utilisé le mot "Roumains". Quel manque de goût !



Les citoyens de France sont les français, sans majuscule, roumain, c'est pareil, on n'y met une majuscule qu'en début de phrase, c'est un nom commun ou un adjectif, selon la manière dont ce mot est utilisé.



iDuck a dit:


> Comment reconnaît-on un Roumain dans une gare ?



Un, je ne sais pas, mais là, ceux visés sont généralement en groupes, donc on les reconnais facilement au fait qu'entre eux, ils parlent roumain !

Cela dit, si cette affiche est d'une maladresse navrante, il n'en reste pas moins vrai que pas mal de bandes de délinquants roumains (mineurs en général, mais agissant pour le compte de majeurs, ils ont inventé une nouvelle forme de proxénétisme) écument, en quête de larcins, les lieux à forte densité de fréquentation, comme les transports en commun et les lieux qui y sont liés (gares, stations de métro &#8230, particulièrement depuis qu'on ne met plus d'argent dans les horodateurs de stationnement "à cartes" des grandes villes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les citoyens de France sont les français, sans majuscule, roumain, c'est pareil, on n'y met une majuscule qu'en début de phrase, c'est un nom commun ou un adjectif, selon la manière dont ce mot est utilisé.



C'est moins une histoire de début de phrase que de substantif donc les Français prennent une majuscule, les Roumains aussi mais pas le citoyen roumain ni la langue française.


----------



## richard-deux (23 Février 2010)

Hier, j'ai eu un IPAD entre les mains.

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/1624/photorb.jpg

Désolé.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2010)

En PACA le FN fait un copier coller de ses petits copains suisses...


----------



## jugnin (23 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> En PACA le FN fait un copier coller de ses petits copains suisses...



Quelle bande de blaireaux. :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2010)

Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!... :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2010)

Non seulement "mauvais", mais pas malins non plus...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Non seulement "mauvais", mais pas malins non plus...


C'est ce qu'on appelle l'effet boomerang 

[YOUTUBE]NYHFofM0LqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!... :bebe:  :bebe:





> Sauf qu« il est trop beau, il chante trop bien, bref il est trop tout quoi » lance Elisa, 14 ans, venue de Montpellier



[YOUTUBE]ESL8YUaoWCs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h19 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Non seulement "mauvais", mais pas malins non plus...



La connerie dans toute sa splendeur.


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2010)

Girls, girls, girls...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Girls, girls, girls...



Bof, c'est une mode, ça, en Italie, je me souviens d'une députée d'il y a quelques années &#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Février 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH AU SECOURS JE NE VOIS PLUS... MES YEUX...


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, c'est une mode, ça, en Italie, je me souviens d'une députée d'il y a quelques années


 
Coquin tu t'en souviens bien, hein... :love:


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, c'est une mode, ça, en Italie, je me souviens d'une députée d'il y a quelques années


 
Arghh, elle est d'un vulgaire


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Non seulement "mauvais", mais pas malins non plus...





jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle l'effet boomerang





iDuck a dit:


> La connerie dans toute sa splendeur.


Au bout du compte...
Ils se bouffent entre eux...
Pas vraiment l'effet escompté au départ, nan &#8253;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2010)

La tête dans le sable



> La baisse du chômage prédite par le président de la République lors de sa dernière émission télévisée tarde à se concrétiser. Deux jours après la promesse présidentielle, Pôle emploi avait publié des chiffres encourageants pour décembre. Las, ces chiffres ont été révisés à la hausse par la suite, en toute discrétion. En examinant les nouveaux comptes présentés hier, on saperçoit que décembre na pas connu une baisse de 18 700 chômeurs mais une hausse de 15 700 ! Et janvier continue sur une pente encore plus raide, avec une nouvelle augmentation de 19 500 demandeurs demplois.


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2010)

"Robin des bois virtuel"...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Maître Modrikamen sest fait entarter

Aaah ça fait du bien


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Au bout du compte...
> Ils se bouffent entre eux...
> Pas vraiment l'effet escompté au départ, nan &#8253;&#8230;


Hum... "Soufflante" en vue... 

Pieds nickelés; dans le même style, "passé qu'on aime pas remettre sur la table"... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------

Z'en voulez encore &#8253;&#8230; 
Pas comme ça qu'ils vont encourager les abstentionnistes à aller voter&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2010)

C'est beau, on dirait du veau! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2010)

Voilà qui risque de renforcer les convictions de jeunes posteurs friants de politique concernant des exhumations diverses et variées.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas comme ça qu'ils vont encourager les abstentionnistes à aller voter



C'est sûr.


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'en voulez encore &#8253;&#8230;



_L'avocat demande pour sa cliente des dommages et intérêts équivalant à "*5 mois d'indemnités* de parlementaire", soit *50 000 euros*, a-t-il souligné._
:mouais:
On a beau le savoir, ou s'en douter, ca fait toujours un peu mal au cul de lire ca...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est beau, on dirait du veau! :love:



En l'occurrence, je dirais plutôt du porc... Mais c'est affaire de fumet... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> On a beau le savoir, ou s'en douter, ca fait toujours un peu mal au cul de lire ca...



Une feuille d'impôts n'est jamais très confortable


----------



## silvio (26 Février 2010)

Résumons : 
Goldman Sachs a aidé la Grèce à truander sur ses comptes
Goldman Sachs a (mal) conseillé la Grèce sur de nouveaux emprunts pour renflouer ses comptes, ce qui a eu pour effet de faire baisser les notes de la Grèce et donc mécaniquement exploser les taux d'intérêts de ses emprunts
La Grèce fragilisée a fait baisser l'Euro ...
Et maintenant : hop les fonds spéculatifs, copains comme cochon avec les banques d'affaires attaquent l'Euro
On a affaire à une guerre économique qui va vraisemblablement provoqué encore plus de chômage, plus de misère ... Hors dans une guerre, on est en droit de se défendre
Par exemple la tête de Soros buterait dans une batte de base-ball ou dans une balle dum-dum que je reprendrais deux fois du gigot


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

la cervelle c'est très bon, surtout avec le petit goût de bitume en plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2010)

silvio a dit:


> Résumons :
> Goldman Sachs a aidé la Grèce à truander sur ses comptes
> Goldman Sachs a (mal) conseillé la Grèce sur de nouveaux emprunts pour renflouer ses comptes, ce qui a eu pour effet de faire baisser les notes de la Grèce et donc mécaniquement exploser les taux d'intérêts de ses emprunts
> La Grèce fragilisée a fait baisser l'Euro ...
> ...



Et Goldman Sachs spécule sur la dette grecque.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et Goldman Sachs spécule sur la dette grecque.



Non mais quelle balance, ce canard!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non mais quelle balance, ce canard!



Non. Je lis la presse. C'est tout.


----------



## fedo (26 Février 2010)

> La Grèce fragilisée a fait baisser l'Euro ...
> Et maintenant : hop les fonds spéculatifs, copains comme cochon avec les banques d'affaires attaquent l'Euro
> On a affaire à une guerre économique qui va vraisemblablement provoqué encore plus de chômage, plus de misère ... Hors dans une guerre, on est en droit de se défendre
> Par exemple la tête de Soros buterait dans une batte de base-ball ou dans une balle dum-dum que je reprendrais deux fois du gigot


biais d'analyse.

la baisse de l'euro arrange clairement l'UE et l'Allemagne dont les exportations se tassent.
tout le monde est content sauf la Grèce qui doit payer des intérêts exorbitants.
l'euro faible conjugué à des taux faibles arrangent les affaires économiques de l'Europe, y compris l'emploi.

Georges Soros, David Heinhorn et John Paulson jouent contre l'économie des USA puisqu'ils vendent de l'euro à découvert contre du $. donc contre leur propre économie.

la mauvaise blague pour eux s'appellent Ben Bernanke directeur de la FED qui ne va pas laisser longtemps le $ s'apprécier.

mais les vrais gagnants sont les marchés actions/matières premières/devises puisqu'en faisant monter le $, les marchés s'assurent du maintien des taux d'intérêts très bas aux USA.

par conséquent, les marchés s'offrent un répit à court terme, mais prennent le risque d'une très sévère correction à moyen terme. 

Ben Bernanke a demandé une commission d'enquête sur le rôle de Goldman Sachs (et probablement JP Morgan) dans l'affaire grecque.
curieusement en Europe, personne à part Guy Verhofstadt ne veut de commission d'enquête


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2010)

mêêêêêêêhhhhhhh
.
.
.
.
y'a de mais


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

Je croyais Patoch' corse ?


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Février 2010)

Tu parles un toulonnais qui habite dans une caravane.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et Goldman Sachs spécule sur la dette grecque.


 
Bientôt, on dira "Va te faire spéculer chez les grecs !"

Z'ont pas de bol.
Les grecs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5405943 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais Patoch' corse ?





Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu parles un toulonnais qui habite dans une caravane.



Ils sont pas mignons, Tic et Tac ?...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

Et en plus ça garde la laine fraîche


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Hum... "Soufflante" en vue...
> 
> Pieds nickelés; dans le même style, "passé qu'on aime pas remettre sur la table"...
> 
> ...





jpmiss a dit:


> C'est beau, on dirait du veau! :love:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En l'occurrence, je dirais plutôt du porc... Mais c'est affaire de fumet... :love:


Et hop !... :rateau:
Quelle est la prochaine étape de cette histoire qui échappe complètement à ceux qui l'ont initié &#8253;&#8230;


----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2010)

La suisse en guerre ? 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...onu_condamne_lappel_au_djihad_de_kadhafi.html

Fallait prendre exemple sur la France qui avait su recevoir comme il
le fallait ce grand démocrate (camping et partie de chasse organisés)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Fallait prendre exemple sur la France qui avait su recevoir comme il
> le fallait ce grand démocrate (camping et partie de chasse organisés)



Parfaitement ! Nous, nous savons y faire avec les dictateurs.


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2010)

Des vertus du fromage de femme


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Des vertus du fromage de femme



bah, c'est pas la première fois qu'on voit passer ça sur le web, mais en général c'est plutôt vers fin mars début avril 

pis quand on voit de qui ça vient ce "buzz"


----------



## Dionysos-06 (26 Février 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah, c'est pas la première fois qu'on voit passer ça sur le web, mais en général c'est plutôt vers fin mars début avril
> 
> pis quand on voit de qui ça vient ce "buzz"



ça a quel goût le fromage de femme ? :love:

Et puis pas besoin, il suffit de téter sa femme à la place du bébé...
Comme dans la "Compagnie des Glaces" de Georges-Jean Arnaud...
Sa lecture m'a transformé


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> pis quand on voit de qui ça vient ce "buzz"



Ouais, pas de quoi en faire tout un fromage, hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Sa lecture m'a transformé



Baratté je dirais plutôt.



tirhum a dit:


> Et hop !... :rateau:
> Quelle est la prochaine étape de cette histoire qui échappe complètement à ceux qui l'ont initié &#8253;&#8230;



Quand on voit ce qu'on nous prépare avec Loppsi, tout ça n'augure rien de bon. Mitterrand passera certainement pour un enfant de coeur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2010)

Un job à saisir chez Pôle emploi : animatrice de tchat de sexe


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Un job à saisir chez Pôle emploi : animatrice de tchat de sexe



C'est pas déjà bu il y a quelques semaines, ça ? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas déjà bu il y a quelques semaines, ça ? :mouais:



Je ne sais pas. Mais, si c'est le cas, le site rue89 est sérieusement à la ramasse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Mais, si c'est le cas, le site rue89 est sérieusement à la ramasse.



Ils ont sans doute réagis à une nouvelle parution de l'annonce, et je suis presque sûr que c'est ici que j'ai vu ça !


EDIT : je n'avais pas rêvé (du 7 février) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2010)

La page n'existe plus. Mais tu as effectivement raison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2010)

Et (puisque la page n'existe plus), je précise que si c'est le terme "stripteaseuse" qui a été utilisé, la description de l'emploi était exactement la même !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

*Intelligent People Have "Unnatural" Preferences And Values That Are  Novel In Human Evolutionary History*


Le plus beau site du monde


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le plus beau site du monde



Mince, moi qui croyais que c'était un lien vers macgé


----------



## Pouasson (27 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mince, moi qui croyais que c'était un lien vers macgé


----------



## fredintosh (27 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Intelligent People Have "Unnatural" Preferences And Values That Are  Novel In Human Evolutionary History*



Je confirme.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

On a retrouvé tophe360.
Il prenait l'avion.


----------



## fedo (28 Février 2010)

plus de 100 chars russes T-80 retrouvés sans surveillance dans une forêt de l'Oural.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> plus de 100 chars russes T-80 retrouvés sans surveillance dans une forêt de l'Oural.


Sans-soins, va


----------



## Chang (28 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> On a retrouvé tophe360.
> Il prenait l'avion.



C'est grave ce journal quand meme ... 



> "Les membres de l'équipage ont tenté de le dissuader lde manger sa carte et ont tenté de lui offrir des pizzas, snacks ou autres substituts. Mais le gagnant s'est entêté et est resté sur sa faim !"



Ryanair reputee pour sa radinerie serait maintenant en train de distribuer des pizzas a bord de ses avions ? On comprend meme pas ce qu'est ce ticket a gratter ...

Info sans queue ni tete ... Je ne comprends vraiment pas qu'on puisse suivre Le Post au regard du contenu ... Le journal participatif est en train de miner la presse "legitime" avec de l'info inutile et mal ecrite ...  ...

Voila, sinon bon dimanche (a la con) ...  ...


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> plus de 100 chars russes T-80 retrouvés sans surveillance dans une forêt de l'Oural.



Le coup des chars dans la foret...
jme demande ce qu'ils préparent ^^


----------



## fedo (28 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Le coup des chars dans la foret...
> jme demande ce qu'ils préparent ^^



ça sent le trafic d'arme à plein nez...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça sent le trafic d'arme à plein nez...



Si ce sont les paysans du coin qui ont raison (présence des chars depuis novembre), et non l'armée (présence selon eux depuis mi-janvier), je ne pense pas, les chars laissés "écoutilles ouvertes" pendant un demi automne et un demi hiver, ça doit pas être facile à refourguer sur le marché de l'occasion, les équipements intérieurs fragiles n'ont pas du apprécier


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Au moins 40 morts après le passage de la tempête Xynthia.


----------



## fedo (28 Février 2010)

> je ne pense pas, les chars laissés "écoutilles ouvertes" pendant un demi automne et un demi hiver, ça doit pas être facile à refourguer sur le marché de l'occasion, les équipements intérieurs fragiles n'ont pas du apprécier


ça ressemble à une commande en attente ou annulée
si les chars ont été mis dans une forêt c'est très probablement pour les cacher (délégation étrangère, satellites, élimination de coûts d'entretien par des militaires locaux...).

ça me rappelle ce navire finlandais chargé sous disant de bois à destination de l'Algérie qui avait mystérieusement disparu et pour lequel la Russie avait dépêché une frégate et des Antonov pour récupérer la marchandise

ça me rappelle aussi ce cargo à destination de la Corée du Nord capturé par des pirates somaliens.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2010)

En parlant de chose perdue


----------



## fedo (28 Février 2010)

apparemment c'est une maquette de missile avec un lestage de poids équivalent à celui du vrai missile.
il aurait pu être récupéré d'un ferraillage.

A noter que le 25 janvier dernier des habitants du sud de Terre Neuve ont observé d'étranges objets dans le ciel semblant provenir de la surface de la mer dans la direction de St Pierre et Miquelon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En parlant de chose perdue



Pour une fois, c'est pas en Corse...


----------



## boodou (28 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En parlant de chose perdue





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour une fois, c'est pas en Corse...



Peut-être qu'une famille corse en vacances du côté de Bourges l'a oublié ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2010)

'tain !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...



Les pauvres haïtiens n'ont pas le monopole des catastrophes naturelles, nous aussi on a le droit à la désolation.


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2010)

Aie-je établi un "classement" ?



Rézosocio...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Aie-je établi un "classement" ?



Non non, mais tu aurais pu. Il est certain que si la tempête nous touche de plus près, il y a quand même plus dramatique ailleurs, Haïti, mais aussi le Chili !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

2012 serait en avance ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2010)

Licenciées pour "insubordination"


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Licenciées pour "insubordination"



Normal !!  

Ou va 't'on


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Normal !!
> 
> Ou va 't'on



Là... 



> Finalement, Ed les licencie en juin 2009 "pour non-respect des horaires planifiés et insubordination". Un autre salarié subit le même sort.
> ...
> Balivernes, pour Etelvina et Elise. Elles et leur collègue remercié ont saisi les prud'hommes. L'audience aura lieu en octobre [2010].



Là aussi donc...


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2010)

Au tour de la £&#8230;
Bientôt ils rouleront à droite ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

Les arbres cest dangereux: interdisons-les!


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Licenciées pour "insubordination"



Pioché dans les réactions à l'article : 

_reines fainéantes
28.02.10 | 01h21

Avec 4 millions de chômeurs, comment des salariées de base sans qualification peuvent-elles refuser de travailler, qui plus est avec une majoration de 100 % ! Cette situation est typique de cette France qui préfère l'émolliente protection sociale que les salariés qui sont, eux, bien formés et volontaires paient à perte. Je suis cadre sup' et bosse 45 h + 5 h de trajet dans la semaine ; c'est normal que je puisse aller me ravitailler le dimanche, surtout quand les magasins sont saturés le samedi.
_
Tant qu'il y aura des c..s de ce style...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h43 ----------

Sinon, tout fout l'camp, ma bonne dame !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Sauf que s'il était cadre comme il prétend l'être, surtout sup, c'est qu'il est zéro en négociation le type parce que moi j'ai un forfait horaire et donc mon temps je le gère comme je veux. Et il y a quelques mois encore j'avais plus de 6h de trajet par semaine. Pourtant mes courses hebdomadaires je n'avais aucun mal à les faire. Donc soit ce pauvre type est un nul niveau gestion en général et j'espère que je n'aurais jamais avoir à bosser avec un incompétent comme çà (il donne le nom de sa boite ?), soit il est con parce qu'avec son salaire (de cadre sup) plutôt que faire les courses il pourrait se gaver au resto (à moins qu'il soit tellement nul qu'il a aussi mal négocié son salaire de cadre sup et que sa seule augmentation ne soit un pot de vaseline). Enfin je penche plutôt pour un pauvre type qui tente de troller.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409332 a dit:
			
		

> si mal négocié son salaire de cadre sup et que sa seule augmentation ne soit un pot de vaseline). Enfin je penche plutôt pour un pauvre type qui tente de troller.



Un peu comme tu viens de le faire en quelque sorte.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Arf, démasqué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Au moins 40 morts après le passage de la tempête Xynthia.



Heureusement pour nous, nous avons un président visionnaire. 



> "Il faut libérer l'offre, déréglementer, augmenter les COS (coefficient d'occupation des sols), rétablir la continuité du bâti dans les zones denses, permettre aux propriétaires d'agrandir leur maison individuelle, *rendre constructible les zones inondables*, utiliser les interstices, changer les procédures, changer la façon d'appliquer le droit..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Heureusement pour nous, nous avons un président visionnaire.



Ben s'il fait construire une tour de 40 étage, il suffira de pas se faire refiler l'appartement du rez de chaussée


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Et ne rien mettre de valeur dans la cave   

comme son cerceuil par exemple.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409434 a dit:
			
		

> Et ne rien mettre de valeur dans la cave
> 
> comme son cerceuil par exemple.


Au contraire avec celui là pas de problème: l'or c'est inoxydable


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

Le Foot quel beau sport...


----------



## fedo (2 Mars 2010)

le seul caillou au milieu de l'océan mais il se plante pile dedans


----------



## Pouasson (2 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Là...



Ah non, plus maintenant...


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2010)

P.tain !


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2010)

Maintenant, ils arrivent même à se battre entre eux !... 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

Ben voyons !...


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben s'il fait construire une tour de 40 étage, il suffira de pas se faire refiler l'appartement du rez de chaussée



évite le RDC en Vendée en ce moment


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> évite le RDC en Vendée en ce moment



Ben tu sais, j'ai une maison au RdC de plein pied, mais à 50m plus haut que le cours d'eau le plus proche (La  Marne, et je ne compte pas le canal de l'Ourq, qui lui n'est que 35/40m plus bas), et le jour où j'aurais les pieds dans l'eau, la vendée sera par 400 ou 450 m de fond


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu sais, j'ai une maison au RdC de plein pied, mais à 50m plus haut que le cours d'eau le plus proche (La  Marne, et je ne compte pas le canal de l'Ourq, qui lui n'est que 35/40m plus bas), et le jour où j'aurais les pieds dans l'eau, la vendée sera par 400 ou 450 m de fond



Le jour où tu as les pieds dans l'eau, soit t'en as pris une bonne et tu fais trempette dans le canal de l'ourq soit c'est 2012 avant l'heure    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

le naze, 12 ans de cavale pour ça

*Reims: en cavale, il se trompe de route et se gare... au commissariat*

:sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2010)

"Cet argent servira à sortir la tête de l'eau dans un premier temps de ces gens!"

[DM]xcf7e3[/DM]


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2010)

Trop fort!   

Pecresse bute sur les questions d'un gamin de 12 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2010)

*2012 arrive plus vite !* :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2010)

Et ton heure aussi, Lemmy...
Forcément....


----------



## fedo (2 Mars 2010)

les Pays Bas, l'autre pays des inondations, et de l'intelligence...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> les Pays Bas, l'autre pays des inondations, et de l'intelligence...


Une idée à creuser


----------



## boodou (3 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Trop fort!
> 
> Pecresse bute sur les questions d'un gamin de 12 ans



C'était Julrou !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'était Julrou !!!



Ah non, ça pouvait pas être lui, la question était  Pertinente !


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Trop fort!
> 
> Pecresse bute sur les questions d'un gamin de 12 ans


Je ne la porte pas spécialement dans mon coeur, mais outre que connaitre la fréquence et les horaires des trains qui desservent sa région n'en ferait pas une meilleure candidate, avoir le courage de répondre 'je ne sais pas' mérite d'être salué, de même que sa conlusion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne la porte pas spécialement dans mon coeur, mais outre que connaitre la fréquence et les horaires des trains qui desservent sa région n'en ferait pas une meilleure candidate, avoir le courage de répondre 'je ne sais pas' mérite d'être salué, de même que sa conlusion.



Là, tu sors la séquence du contexte, en Ile de France, la faible fréquence, la mauvaise qualité du service et le prix exorbitant* des trajets SNCF de banlieue constitue un réel problème de société, un candidat à la présidence de région qui n'est pas au fait de ces questions n'a rien à faire à ce poste !


(*) Pour te donner une idée, un trajet Meaux Paris en train de banlieue bondé (plus de voyageurs debout, serrés comme des sardines pendant une demi heure que de voyageurs assis) coûte 1 centime d'euro plus cher au Km qu'un Paris-Nice en TGV, le dit TGV transportant pourtant environ 5 fois moins de passagers que le train de banlieue, et consommant probablement 4 à 5 fois plus d'électricité que lui au Km !


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour te donner une idée, un trajet Meaux Paris en train de banlieue bondé (plus de voyageurs debout, serrés comme des sardines pendant une demi heure que de voyageurs assis) coûte 1 centime d'euro plus cher au Km qu'un Paris-Nice en TGV, le dit TGV transportant pourtant environ 5 fois moins de passagers que le train de banlieue, et consommant probablement 4 à 5 fois plus d'électricité que lui au Km !




WAHOOOOO  tu ferais un bon candidat pour le coup


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> WAHOOOOO  tu ferais un bon candidat pour le coup



Et encore, je n'ai pas parlé des retards et des trains supprimés à la dernière minute (et parfois ce train là est le dernier de la journée, je te dis pas la joie dans ce cas là)  

Ah, au fait, une précision : dans mon calcul du prix du Paris Nice ci dessus, je suis parti du prix d'un billet réservé le matin pour le jour même, le prix le plus élevé, la plupart du temps, les gens faisant le voyage paient entre 25 et 40% moins cher en s'y prenant un peu à l'avance, possibilité refusée au voyageur de banlieue, qui, même s'il achète son billet 6 mois à l'avance le paie le même prix ! 

L'équipe actuellement à la tête de la région a, elle, travaillé sur ce dossier, les voyageurs en situation de détresse économique (minimas sociaux) peuvent prétendre grâce à elle à une réduction de 75% du prix des abonnements (équivalent carte orange, solidarité transport, que ça s'appelle), c'est encore insuffisant, mais ils ont abordé le dossier, au moins. Je pense que le principal adversaire de madame Pecresse, actuel détenteur du poste, aurait eu quelque chose à répondre au gamin !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2010)

Glissement de terrain meurtrier en Ouganda


----------



## richard-deux (3 Mars 2010)

Le Parlement européen vend six scanners corporels neufs.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2010)

@P77 la prochaine chose a travailler sur le cout des transports en ile de France, c'est le dezonnage le week-end. Ils le font bien pour les passes imagine'r. Ça serai très intéressant pour les sites culturel et touristique d'ile de France (hors Paris  )


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Pour te donner une idée, un trajet Meaux Paris en train de banlieue bondé (plus de voyageurs debout, serrés comme des sardines pendant une demi heure que de voyageurs assis) coûte 1 centime d'euro plus cher au Km qu'un Paris-Nice en TGV, le dit TGV transportant pourtant environ 5 fois moins de passagers que le train de banlieue, et consommant probablement 4 à 5 fois plus d'électricité que lui au Km !



Euh, QUI paie son billet à l'unité au prix fort en IDF pour aller bosser tous les jours ? As-tu entendu parler de la Carte Orange ou pass Navigo ?   

Compare ce qui est comparable et ne sors pas non plus du contexte


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> @P77 la prochaine chose a travailler sur le cout des transports en ile de France, c'est le dezonnage le week-end. Ils le font bien pour les passes imagine'r. Ça serai très intéressant pour les sites culturel et touristique d'ile de France (hors Paris  )



Ce qui serait surtout intéressant, ça serait de permettre aux gamins des banlieues ghetto de venir faire un tour à Paris sans laisser dans le prix du billet de train tout leur budget du Week end.

Cela dit, j'ai la nette impression que la politique du moment (pas celle du conseil régional, hein ) serait plutôt de faire tout ce qu'il est possible pour qu'ils ne puissent pas sortir de leur ghetto, justement !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Mes enfants ont des cartes de transports scolaires pour aller au collège / lycée en semaine qui leur premettent aussi d'aller gratuitement  partout en IDF le WE et vacances scolaires, çà s'appelle IMAGIN'R et il me semble bien que çà fonctionne aussi dans les banlieues ghettos 

/provoc' ON : bien évidement, il faut aller à l'école pour avoir droit à ces cartes


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu sors la séquence du contexte, en Ile de France, la faible fréquence, la mauvaise qualité du service et le prix exorbitant* des trajets SNCF de banlieue constitue un réel problème de société, un candidat à la présidence de région qui n'est pas au fait de ces questions n'a rien à faire à ce poste !
> 
> 
> (*) Pour te donner une idée, un trajet Meaux Paris en train de banlieue bondé (plus de voyageurs debout, serrés comme des sardines pendant une demi heure que de voyageurs assis) coûte 1 centime d'euro plus cher au Km qu'un Paris-Nice en TGV, le dit TGV transportant pourtant environ 5 fois moins de passagers que le train de banlieue, et consommant probablement 4 à 5 fois plus d'électricité que lui au Km !



On peut savoir que les gens trouvent que c'est trop cher et qu'il n'y a pas assez de trains sans pour autant connaitre le prix exact du billet et la fréquence aux heures de pointe . Je lui laisse le bénéfice du doute. On n'est pas dans un film de Tchernia* non ?

*La Gueule de l'autre


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, QUI paie son billet à l'unité au prix fort en IDF pour aller bosser tous les jours ? As-tu entendu parler de la Carte Orange ou pass Navigo ?
> 
> Compare ce qui est comparable et ne sors pas non plus du contexte



Oh ça va, hein. On a aussi le droit de se déplacer à Meaux pour partir en vacances, hein


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Pas faux


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, QUI paie son billet à l'unité au prix fort en IDF pour aller bosser tous les jours ? As-tu entendu parler de la Carte Orange ou pass Navigo ?
> 
> Compare ce qui est comparable et ne sors pas non plus du contexte



Ben, moi, par exemple, je ne vais pas payer plus de 100 &#8364; par mois pour faire deux ou trois allé-retour Paris les mois où j'y vais !  Ceux qui veulent y aller le W.E. pour une sortie (ciné, musée, théatre, casser les vitrines des Champs Elysée, etc.), pareil !



gKatarn a dit:


> Mes enfants ont des cartes de transports scolaires pour aller au collège / lycée en semaine qui leur premettent aussi d'aller gratuitement  partout en IDF le WE et vacances scolaires, çà s'appelle IMAGIN'R et il me semble bien que çà fonctionne aussi dans les banlieues ghettos



Ben oui, mais pas les miens, parce que pour le collège, c'est "pédibus jambis" vu qu'il est à 50 mètres de la maison, et le lycée et l'IUT, c'est en bus, et ici, les cartes de bus sont tellement restrictives que lorsqu'ils ont des cours de rattrapage le mercredi après midi, ils ne peuvent pas s'en servir pour rentrer le soir, ils doivent prendre un ticket T à l'unité. La carte Imagin'R, c'est valable lorsqu'il y a des déplacements "inter-banlieue" la semaine, mais quand toute la semaine se passe dans Meaux, ben si tu veux aller à Paris une fois de temps en temps le W.E., c'est le tarif dissuasif !

Ce qui s'applique à Meaux, s'applique bien entendu à toute ville de grande banlieue qui ne sont pas desservies par la RATP !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Rambouillet n'est pas desservi par la RATP ou alors, on m'a menti à l'insu de mon plein gré   Et 3km pour aller au collège / lycée, c'est pas de l'inter-banlieue à mon avis 

T'as déjà pas à payer pour que tes gosses aillent à l'école en transport, tu ne voudrais pas EN PLUS que ce soir gratuit pour aller à Paname ? Si ?

Tu vas 2/3 fois par mois à Paris et tu nous chies une pendule paske c'est trop cher : putain, viens prendre le train + métro TOUS LES JOURS pendant des années, on en rediscute après.


----------



## Gronounours (3 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu vas 2/3 fois par mois à Paris et tu nous chies une pendule paske c'est trop cher : putain, viens prendre le train + métro TOUS LES JOURS pendant des années, on en rediscute après.



Ce qui permet, par exemple, de le prendre avec une écharpe découpée dans un morceau de plaid, et de faire son Golf à la terrasse de la cave.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Chuuuuut, faut bien qu'il y ait des compensations


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rambouillet n'est pas desservi par la RATP ou alors, on m'a menti à l'insu de mon plein gré   Et 3km pour aller au collège / lycée, c'est pas de l'inter-banlieue à mon avis



Et tu amortis une carte imagin'R avec ça ? 



gKatarn a dit:


> T'as déjà pas à payer pour que tes gosses aillent à l'école en transport, tu ne voudrais pas EN PLUS que ce soir gratuit pour aller à Paname ? Si ?



Non, je veux juste que ça soit moins cher que le TGV, là, c'est plus cher !



gKatarn a dit:


> Tu vas 2/3 fois par mois à Paris et tu nous chies une pendule paske c'est trop cher : putain, viens prendre le train + métro TOUS LES JOURS pendant des années, on en rediscute après.



Je vais deux trois fois par mois à Paris certains mois, mais train plus métro tous les jours, ça j'ai donné pendant trente ans, donc, je connais aussi, ce que je ne digère pas, c'est de payer plus cher pour faire un voyage Meaux Paris dans des conditions dignes de wagons à bestiaux, que pour faire un Paris Bordeaux en TGV avec tout le confort, mais pour l'essentiel, ça n'est pas à moi que je pense, mais aux principales victimes de ce système dont le principe est (en gros) moins tu as les moyens, plus tu dois payer cher !


----------



## Gronounours (3 Mars 2010)

Ouais mais bon, faire Paris-Bordeaux-Paris pour aller bosser, ça réduit fortement la journée non ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et tu amortis une carte imagin'R avec ça ?



Pas le choix : IMAGIN'R ou voiture... je pense que la voiture me reviendrait plus cher que les 19/mois de la carte IMAGIN'R


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2010)

Déjà habiter Meaux cest pénal ça non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ouais mais bon, faire Paris-Bordeaux-Paris pour aller bosser, ça réduit fortement la journée non ?



Ceux qui font ça, c'est pas pour aller bosser au quotidien, en général, c'est plus pour des choses genre "déjeuner d'affaires", et ce genre d'activité concerne rarement ceux que les entreprises payent au SMIC 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Déjà habiter Meaux&#8230; c&#8217;est pénal ça non?



Ben, depuis qu'on a Copé comme maire de Meaux, oui, assez, mais avant son arrivée, c'était plutôt une ville sympa, Meaux !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2010)

Ah ouais, merde. 

'tention à ma marche&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]gyALm9skb-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gronounours (3 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déjà habiter Meaux cest pénal ça non?



C'était ça ou Rungis.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

C'est la saison des avocats qui reprend. Bon ok, c'est bien calorique mais n'oubliez pas, 5 fruits et légumes par jour.


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, merde.
> 
> 'tention à ma marche



Devrait faire gaffe quand même. Le dernier à avoir chuté trois fois de suite, je crois bien qu'on l'a crucifié...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2010)

*Planquez le Gnn...* :affraid:


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as déjà pas à payer pour que tes gosses aillent à l'école en transport, tu ne voudrais pas EN PLUS que ce soir gratuit pour aller à Paname ? Si ?



Franchement faut arrêter d'être borné (pour ne pas être plus vulgaire) et écouter un peu les autres non. M'étonne pas que la politique aille mal dans ce pays. 

Il n'a jamais été question de gratuité, mais d'égalité justement.

Enfin, autant pisser dans un violon.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2010)

Chefs d'entreprises, ces nouveaux pauvres?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Getting Ready for Ubuntu One Music Store Beta


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Oh ça va, hein. On a aussi le droit de se déplacer à Meaux pour partir en vacances, hein


Le camping entre l'autoroute et la déchetterie est superbe parait-il


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2010)

t'as le reseau des egouts pour ça... avec des rollers ça se fait très bien


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le camping entre l'autoroute et la déchetterie est superbe parait-il



Cela dit, P77 passe au coté du principe du consentement à payer. C'est bien parce qu'ils habitent à Meaux que les gens sont prêts à payer très cher pour fuir quotidiennement


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement faut arrêter d'être borné (pour ne pas être plus vulgaire)


Merci de ne pas avoir été vulgaire, çà me rassure de n'être _que_ borné.



gwen a dit:


> et écouter un peu les autres non. M'étonne pas que la politique aille mal dans ce pays.


 Quel rapport avec la politique ?



gwen a dit:


> Il n'a jamais été question de gratuité, mais d'égalité justement.


Entre un TGV et un train de banlieue ? 



gwen a dit:


> Enfin, autant pisser dans un violon.



Ma poche à pipi est pleine


----------



## sc3fab (3 Mars 2010)

Démantèlement du plus grand réseau mondial d'ordinateurs piratés  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2010)

La Grèce pourrait faire appel au FMI


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

Le "truc" qui n'aboutira jamais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

Pour faire plaisir à José Bové


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour faire plaisir à José Bové






tirhum a dit:


> Ben voyons !...


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Le "truc" qui n'aboutira jamais...



Tu m'as grillé 
Par contre, le truc qui va arriver


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


>



Mézenkore ? Toi, ils s'apprêtaient à le faire, mais ça n'était pas fait, il y avait encore une petite chance de passer au travers, maintenant, c'est fait !


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mézenkore ? Toi, ils s'apprêtaient à le faire, mais ça n'était pas fait, il y avait encore une petite chance de passer au travers, maintenant, c'est fait !


Oui, tu as raison.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison.



T'espères avoir le dernier mot ?  :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Non, c'est pour remettre des brouzoufs dans P77 le bouzin


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> T'espères avoir le dernier mot ?  :sleep:


c'est pas un scoop.  

au sujet, au sujet !


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2010)

N'oublions pas les amis


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2010)

*encore un qui se croit au printemps...*


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *encore un qui se croit au printemps...*


Change pas de main, Lemmy...
Ça va venir....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

Rhôôôôh !...


----------



## PER180H (3 Mars 2010)

Matos à vendre (l'équipement complet est visible sur la deuxième photo)

(bon, c'est pas une actu, mais c'est amusant... ou pas)


----------



## boodou (3 Mars 2010)

Laissons les enfants bosser à notre place !


----------



## fedo (4 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La Grèce pourrait faire appel au FMI



on appelle ça maximiser sa position de victime
le tout dans un jeu très subtil, et surtout, à trouver pour les hommes politiques grecs de futurs bouc émissaires pour l'opinion.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Les pilotes davions de plus en plus aveuglés par des lasers


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Voici votre mission facebook


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

Freak wave...
(ou vague scélérate)


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2010)

Un verre de rhum c'est bon contre le mal de mer ...
Par contre la vodka un peu moins ...

http://www.libelille.fr/saberan/2010/03/marin-russe-ivre-navire-à-contresens.html


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Un verre de rhum c'est bon contre le mal de mer ...
> Par contre la vodka un peu moins ...
> 
> http://www.libelille.fr/saberan/2010/03/marin-russe-ivre-navire-à-contresens.html





> Le code disciplinaire et pénal de la marine marchande interdit la navigation en état d'ivresse.


Mais ça arrive plus souvent qu'on ne le croit :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

Petite e-tron


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2010)

Moi aussi quand je serai vieux je veux ressembler à une contrefaçon de Big-Jim  :mouais:







Bon spa nouveau mais je m'y habitue pas, "je trouve ça fascinannnnnnnnnnt", hypnotisant...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2010)

Ouah cool elle est de retour.  :hosto:

[YOUTUBE]qCFF0YLiPPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> on appelle ça maximiser sa position de victime
> le tout dans un jeu très subtil, et surtout, à trouver pour les hommes politiques grecs de futurs bouc émissaires pour l'opinion.



Les allemands ont trouvé une autre solution

Nous on pourrait leur vendre les Champs-Elysées pour les défilés


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouah cool elle est de retour.  :hosto:


Faut qu'elle arrête définitivement la chanson et qu'elle nous repasse les Dragon Ball et autres chevaliers du zodiaque avec les génériques au combien merveilleux d'Ariane et Bernard.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2010)

*vu le nombre d'adhérents, c'est bien suffisant...*


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *vu le nombre d'adhérents, c'est bien suffisant...*


C'est clair qu'avec une ligne de téléphone rose il attireraient surement plus de monde mais il parait que les socialistes sont déjà sur le coup


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouah cool elle est de retour.  :hosto:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qCFF0YLiPPg[/YOUTUBE]



Oh là ! ça me fait un choc, Dorothée a vraiment viellie, mais c'est pas elle que j'aimais le plus...

C'était plutôt Corbier et éventuellement Jacky :love:

Nom de dieu , c'était l'époque où l'on mélangeait les générations 

C'est vraiment con, je suis encore scotché à l'époque des Bisounours...

Franchement les Bisounours c'était franchement clair, les Bisounours étaient tout colorés et apportaient la couleur contre un méchant qui voulait foutre le monde en "noir et blanc"...

Et Inspecteur Gagdget , alors là j'aimais bien le Docteur Gang avec son inoubliable chat


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> blah blah blah.....
> Et Inspecteur Gagdget... blah blah blah


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

...

edith : toasted by jipi...  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2010)

Drame sur portfolio : ranxerox poste encore une photo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

Le taux de chômage repasse la barre des 10 % en France


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le taux de chômage repasse la barre des 10 % en France



Quelle horreur ! Encore moins de chance de trouver un boulot 

------

C'est un scandale ! Déjà que c'est elles qui demandent les 3/4 du temps 
http://madame.lefigaro.fr/societe/en-kiosque/2628-fiscalite--proteger-davantageles-femmes-divorcees...
J'espère que le retour de balancier sera brutal en matière de divorce, car je dis non au mariage Kleenex...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Quelle horreur ! Encore moins de chance de trouver un boulot
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



clic


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, merde.
> 
> 'tention à ma marche
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gyALm9skb-4[/YOUTUBE]



2 fois merde. 



> La chanteuse Mylène Farmer s'est en fait casser un orteil lors de sa première des trois chutes au Palais mardi soir, a-t-on appris jeudi auprès son service de presse.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Peste brune


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Peste brune



Vers le redressement de l'Europe ?

Je dis ça mais au moins les néerlandais sont fiers


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Peste brune


 
Ouaip.
Y a pas que les pays qui sont bas - les fronts aussi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vers le redressement de l'Europe ?
> 
> Je dis ça mais au moins les néerlandais sont fiers



On en tient un bon là.
Faut pas le laisser filer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vers le redressement de l'Europe ?
> 
> Je dis ça mais au moins les néerlandais sont fiers


 
Le redressement de l'Europe ?
Où dans l'article cité vois-tu quoi que ce soit qui te fasses penser au redressement de l'Europe ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le redressement de l'Europe ?
> Où dans l'article cité vois-tu quoi que ce soit qui te fasses penser au redressement de l'Europe ?



Au moins sa main droite en tout cas. 
Avec le bras bien tendu.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On en tient un bon là.
> Faut pas le laisser filer.



J'ai rien dit de choquant que je sache, c'est une simple constatation...

Que voulez-vous ? La situation est à peu près la même qu'aux années 1930 économiquement parlant, sauf que le bouc émissaire et les armes ne sont pas les mêmes...

De toutes façons l'histoire est un éternel recommencement...

Les Hommes oublient leurs leçons, vous pouvez protester mais quoiqu'il arrive les gens en ont marre et ils faut bien qu'ils fassent quelque chose...

Je  suis un simple pion qui ne fait que parler, mais préfère voter que risquer sa tête dans un parti politique quel qu'il soit... La politique c'est bon pour se monter la tête pour un rien...
De toutes façons je suis rien du tout par rapport à certains...

Sincèrement vôtre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On en tient un bon là.
> Faut pas le laisser filer.



Un très bon même.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le redressement de l'Europe ?
> Où dans l'article cité vois-tu quoi que ce soit qui te fasses penser au redressement de l'Europe ?



L'histoire est un éternel mouvement de balancier, un jour d'un côté, un jour de l'autre, un jour à l'équilibre...

De toutes façons j'ai fait des rêves très sombres sur l'avenir...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Nan mais attends, arrête un peu avec tes généralités à deux balles et tes phrases pas finies sur des ... genre je ne dis rien mais je n'en pense pas moins.

T'as le droit d'avoir les opinions que tu veux, mais assumes-les un peu, s'il te plaît.

Le redressement de l'Europe ?
La "fierté" des néerlandais ?

Tu te rends compte que ton post, au premier degré, est un soutient sans ambiguités au parti dont il est question dans l'article, quand même.

Non ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

On a bouté des québécois hors du forum il y a peu pour moins que ça, je ne comprend pas qu'on soit si magnanime avec un néerlandais ? La Horde ne serait que du flan ?   

Oh et puis moi ce que j'en dit hein... vous savez très bien que je n'en pense pas moins.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> De toutes façons j'ai fait des rêves très sombres sur l'avenir...



2012 se rapprocherait-il plus vite que prévu ? Il faut dire qu'avec la réduction de la durée des journées après le séisme chilien on peut le craindre.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

avec tous ces séismes on va se retrouver au fin fond du trou du cul de l'univers sans nous rendre compte bordel.   

A moins qu'on y soit déjà en réalité.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan mais attends, arrête un peu avec tes généralités à deux balles et tes phrases pas finies sur des ... genre je ne dis rien mais je n'en pense pas moins.
> 
> T'as le droit d'avoir les opinions que tu veux, mais assumes-les un peu, s'il te plaît.
> 
> ...



Vous savez, moi je suis d'un genre très passif, genre électron plutôt libre, pour être modéré il faut déjà ne pas souffrir, et moi j'observe que les autres peuples d'Europe, eux votent franchement et ne font pas autant de scandales qu'en 2002 en France, je m'en souviens, j'ai été très choqué par la déferlante d'opposition au candidat arrivé au second à l'époque...

Bon, cette personne va finir sa carrière politique, ce que je peux dire c'est qu'en 1998, la politique je m'en foutais complètement, mais vous pouvez très bien faire le lien entre frustration et radicalisme : quand une personne, ne se sent avoir aucun rôle, et en bref, se trouve à pied au bord de la route, que fait-elle à votre avis ? Si je vote pour tel ou tel candidat ce n'est pas forcément par conviction, mais tout simplement par dépit...

Je suis moralement dans le chaos depuis bientôt deux mois, je ne crois plus en grand chose ,et je réalise la fausseté de bien de mes croyances, ceci dit il se peut que par coup de bol je me case et redevienne mieux votant


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2010)

j'ai RIEN compris :mouais:

et ce n'est peut être pas plus mal 

******************************

tout en finesse


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vous savez, moi je suis d'un genre très passif, genre électron plutôt libre



Des électrons se déplaçant indépendamment dans *le vide* sont appelés électrons « libres ».





Dionysos-06 a dit:


> mais vous pouvez très bien faire le lien entre frustration et radicalisme : quand une personne, ne se sent avoir aucun rôle, et en bref, se trouve à pied au bord de la route, que fait-elle à votre avis ? Si je vote pour tel ou tel candidat ce n'est pas forcément par conviction, mais tout simplement par dépit...



Le dépit non réfléchi mène à la connerie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

... derrière une levrette affolante...



Arlequin a dit:


> j'ai RIEN compris :mouais:
> 
> et ce n'est peut être pas plus mal  ...



Oui... chuuuuuut...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> tout en finesse



J'avais tenté avec un marteau piqueur une fois, sans résultat probant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vous savez, moi je suis d'un genre très passif, genre électron plutôt libre, pour être modéré il faut déjà ne pas souffrir, et moi j'observe que les autres peuples d'Europe, eux votent franchement et ne font pas autant de scandales qu'en 2002 en France, je m'en souviens, j'ai été très choqué par la déferlante d'opposition au candidat arrivé au second à l'époque...



Pourquoi as-tu été choqué ? 



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Bon, cette personne va finir sa carrière politique, ce que je peux dire c'est qu'en 1998, la politique je m'en foutais complètement, mais vous pouvez très bien faire le lien entre frustration et radicalisme : quand une personne, ne se sent avoir aucun rôle, et en bref, se trouve à pied au bord de la route, que fait-elle à votre avis ? Si je vote pour tel ou tel candidat ce n'est pas forcément par conviction, mais tout simplement par dépit...
> 
> Je suis moralement dans le chaos depuis bientôt deux mois, je ne crois plus en grand chose ,et je réalise la fausseté de bien de mes croyances, ceci dit il se peut que par coup de bol je me case et redevienne mieux votant



Tu serais donc l'expression vivante d'un type de réaction redoutée par certains analystes du moment ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vous savez, moi je suis d'un genre très passif, genre électron plutôt libre, pour être modéré il faut déjà ne pas souffrir, et moi j'observe que les autres peuples d'Europe, eux votent franchement et ne font pas autant de scandales qu'en 2002 en France, je m'en souviens, j'ai été très choqué par la déferlante d'opposition au candidat arrivé au second à l'époque...
> 
> Bon, cette personne va finir sa carrière politique, ce que je peux dire c'est qu'en 1998, la politique je m'en foutais complètement, mais vous pouvez très bien faire le lien entre frustration et radicalisme : quand une personne, ne se sent avoir aucun rôle, et en bref, se trouve à pied au bord de la route, que fait-elle à votre avis ? Si je vote pour tel ou tel candidat ce n'est pas forcément par conviction, mais tout simplement par dépit...
> 
> Je suis moralement dans le chaos depuis bientôt deux mois, je ne crois plus en grand chose ,et je réalise la fausseté de bien de mes croyances, ceci dit il se peut que par coup de bol je me case et redevienne mieux votant



Il a bon dos le dépit.
"Tiens ma femme m'a quitté, par dépit, je vais buter son mec.
Tiens mon voisin me fait chier par dépit, je vais buter son chien"
Dépit, mon cul.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> bla bla bla


 
Bon.
tu n'as répondu à aucune de mes questions.

Comme je suis obstiné, je vais t'en poser deux de plus :

1/ ça changera quoi au "chaos moral" dans lequel tu te trouves de voter pour le FN ? (ah oui, désolé, moi je préfère appeler les choses par leur nom.)

2/. J'ai cru comprendre que tu avais un handicap et que tu avais souffert de l'attitude de pas mal de gens par rapport à ça.
Question : d'après toi, que pensent de ton handicap ceux pour qui tu votes ?


En prime, une question bonus :
Tu dis que tout ça, chez toi, est lié à ce fameux "chaos moral" depuis deux mois.
Tu te dis choqué par la réaction contre Le pen au second tour de la présidentielle en 2002.
2002 - c'était il y a un peu plus de deux mois, non ?
Tu ne nous prendrais pas pour des cons, des fois ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens mon voisin me fait chier par dépit, je vais buter son chien



Pas besoin qu'il fasse chier pour buter son chien


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413125 a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin qu'il fasse chier pour buter son chien



Moi c'est le chien du voisin qui me faisait chier, j'ai tué le voisin.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vous savez, moi je suis d'un genre très passif, genre électron plutôt libre, pour être modéré il faut déjà ne pas souffrir, et moi j'observe que les autres peuples d'Europe, eux votent franchement et ne font pas autant de scandales qu'en 2002 en France, je m'en souviens, j'ai été très choqué par la déferlante d'opposition au candidat arrivé au second à l'époque...
> 
> Bon, cette personne va finir sa carrière politique, ce que je peux dire c'est qu'en 1998, la politique je m'en foutais complètement, mais vous pouvez très bien faire le lien entre frustration et radicalisme : quand une personne, ne se sent avoir aucun rôle, et en bref, se trouve à pied au bord de la route, que fait-elle à votre avis ? Si je vote pour tel ou tel candidat ce n'est pas forcément par conviction, mais tout simplement par dépit...
> 
> Je suis moralement dans le chaos depuis bientôt deux mois, je ne crois plus en grand chose ,et je réalise la fausseté de bien de mes croyances, ceci dit il se peut que par coup de bol je me case et redevienne mieux votant









Sans animosité aucune hein, même si je te trouvais déjà assez débile et faussement consensuel dans d'autres post sur des sujets moins importants, ton discours est typique d'un mec qui découvre l'existentialisme, qui panique un peu et qui du coup prend une voie de garage et se convainc temporairement que c'est la bonne. Du coup, il ne dit pas vraiment grand chose, peut passer du blanc au noir, dire le pire comme le moins bon... tu es dans le chaos effectivement, période à laquelle j'ai été confronté également, et plutôt de gérer ça tout seul, je me suis dit que je comprenais plus grand chose et gérait encore moins et je me suis fait aider. Du coup je te conseille de faire la même chose, de faire taire un minimum ton orgueil et ne pas te dire que "tout ça" c'est de la merde, et surtout arrêter de penser qu'aujourd'hui tu as une position car c'est tout l'inverse, je serais recruteur de secte, tu serais un profil idéal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vous savez, moi je suis d'un genre très passif, genre électron plutôt libre, pour être modéré il faut déjà ne pas souffrir, et moi j'observe que les autres peuples d'Europe, eux votent franchement et ne font pas autant de scandales qu'en 2002 en France, je m'en souviens, j'ai été très choqué par la déferlante d'opposition au candidat arrivé au second à l'époque...
> 
> Bon, cette personne va finir sa carrière politique, ce que je peux dire c'est qu'en 1998, la politique je m'en foutais complètement, mais vous pouvez très bien faire le lien entre frustration et radicalisme : quand une personne, ne se sent avoir aucun rôle, et en bref, se trouve à pied au bord de la route, que fait-elle à votre avis ? Si je vote pour tel ou tel candidat ce n'est pas forcément par conviction, mais tout simplement par dépit...
> 
> Je suis moralement dans le chaos depuis bientôt deux mois, je ne crois plus en grand chose ,et je réalise la fausseté de bien de mes croyances, ceci dit il se peut que par coup de bol je me case et redevienne mieux votant



Tiens, c'est cadeau

[YOUTUBE]XV13CVcf_os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pourquoi as-tu été choqué ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tu serais donc l'expression vivante d'un type de réaction redoutée par certains analystes du moment ?



1) Car en 2002, à la télé des tas de jeunes gens se sont mis à gueuler en masse pour s'opposer et en plus le débat habituel n'a pas eu lieu car ce brave Chirac n'avait pas osé croiser son fameux verbe avec un verbe un peu plus acéré du candidat qui lui faisait face...

Refuser un débat et laisser scander des slogans hostiles jusqu'à l'écoulement, c'est un déni de démocratie... En démocratie on doit accepter tous les points de vue, après tout même une percée à 30 % du NPA ne ne choquerait pas, il faut respecter la volonté du peuple après tout...

2) Peut-tu me la décrire ce type de réaction ? ça m'intéresse beaucoup, peux-tu me filer une source ou un article ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> 1)  il faut respecter la volonté du peuple après tout...


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, c'est cadeau
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XV13CVcf_os[/YOUTUBE]



Si ce n'est même pas sous-titré, ce n'est pas la peine...

Et je lis plus les journaux que regarder la télé...

Je vais vous dire un truc qui va vous sembler pas croyable, sachez que j'ai touche à Siné Hebdo et à Minute, et aucun des deux ne me convient vraiment, ont tous deux de bonnes idées mais dans les deux cas ils ont des incohérences...

Franchement refuser de financer le Nicaragua pour ses éoliennes parce qu'il n'est pas du même bord c'est franchement petit je trouve - en ayant lu la déclaration d'une élue de ce parti que je trouve incohérent, mais n'a jamais gouverné...

Je lis beaucoup quelques journaux de toutes tendances pour essayer de piocher les idées et voir plus clair dans la chose politique, par exemple Courrier International m'interesse parce qu'au moins on parle du monde entier dans sa dimension vraie et là je me rends compte de la fameuse théorie des dominos...

j'arrête ici, je suis désolé franchement de vous avoir énervés, j'apprendrai à tenir ma langue davantage...

-----------------
Au moins lui faisait bien son boulot, plus élégamment que Pinochet en tout cas...

Je parle de De Gaulle c'était un général lui aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Blablabla&#8230; Et tu as fait aussi un discours sur la place de la femme (modéré depuis), très, heu, passéiste&#8230; Je suppose que tu as des problèmes de ce côté là également?

Comme dit JPTK, je crois que tu as besoin d'aide&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Cher Diony,

A te lire, je me dis qu'il y a trois possibilités :

1/ Tu te moques de nous. Dans les grandes largeurs.

2/ Tu es vraiment dans un état de confusion mentale qui tient de la dépression la plus profonde et te donne une vision bien pourrie du monde dans laquelle tout et rien se valent et se confondent y compris leur contraire... (tu vois, moi aussi je peux faire des phrases sans queue ni tête)

3/ Tu es une endive.

N'étant pas capable de discerner avec certitude laquelle des trois hypothèses est la bonne, (et ayant, quand même, un peu autre chose à foutre) je me retire de ce semblant de discution qui n'en est pas une.

Dans l'hypothèse ou se serait la 2/. je ne peut que te conseiller de te méfier du net et des forums - le manque de proximité physique y fera la plupart du temps que les gens pencheront soit pour la 1/. soit pour la 3/. - et surtout pour la 3/.

Bien à toi.

PonkHead.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Je lis beaucoup quelques journaux de toutes tendances pour essayer de piocher les idées et voir plus clair dans la chose politique, par exemple Courrier International m'interesse parce qu'au moins on parle du monde entier dans sa dimension vraie et là je me rends compte de la fameuse théorie des dominos...



On a au moins un point commun tu vois, c'est mon journal de prédilection et pour les mêmes raisons ou presque que toi, essaye FAKIR dans ce cas, tout petit journal issu d'un collaborateur de Daniel Mermet il arrive malgré tout à intéresser des gens de tout bord juste parce qu'il semble être apparemment très critique et objectif, bien que de gauche chez les plus obstinés à droite, mais je pense que ça vaut le coup de l'acheter une fois, les points de vente sont énumérés sur le site.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> 1) Car en 2002, à la télé des tas de jeunes gens se sont mis à gueuler en masse pour s'opposer et en plus le débat habituel n'a pas eu lieu car ce brave Chirac n'avait pas osé croiser son fameux verbe avec un verbe un peu plus acéré du candidat qui lui faisait face...
> 
> Refuser un débat et laisser scander des slogans hostiles jusqu'à l'écoulement, c'est un déni de démocratie... En démocratie on doit accepter tous les points de vue, après tout même une percée à 30 % du NPA ne ne choquerait pas, il faut respecter la volonté du peuple après tout...



Tu noteras que ce ne sont pas les slogans hostiles qui ont mis les bulletins dans les urnes. Le vote est secret. Le vote n'a pas été annulé et personne n'a retiré ses voix à ce candidat.



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> 2) Peut-tu me la décrire ce type de réaction ? ça m'intéresse beaucoup, peux-tu me filer une source ou un article ?



Je t'en donne un tout récent le rapport du médiateur de la République. Cela te servira-t-il à justifier tes propres réactions ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> quand une personne, ne se sent avoir aucun rôle, et en bref, se trouve à pied au bord de la route, que fait-elle à votre avis ?


Figure toi que les "parasites" et les handicapés sont en général les 2nd sur la liste (après au choix: les juifs, les arabes, les noirs, les gitans, les kurdes, les arméniens...) de ceux qui prônent l'exclusion et la haine pour seul programme électoral.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> On a au moins un point commun tu vois, c'est mon journal de prédilection et pour les mêmes raisons ou presque que toi, essaye FAKIR dans ce cas, tout petit journal issu d'un collaborateur de Daniel Mermet il arrive malgré tout à intéresser des gens de tout bord juste parce qu'il semble être apparemment très critique et objectif, bien que de gauche chez les plus obstinés à droite, mais je pense que ça vaut le coup de l'acheter une fois, les points de vente sont énumérés sur le site.



Merci, je l'ai mis en favori dans mon butineur internet, en fait je me reconnais dans aucune tendance politique en fait mais il faut reconnaître que l'heure est grave pour le monde entier...

Nous sommes dans une période où il ne faut plus de demi-mesures...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> 2/. J'ai cru comprendre que tu avais un handicap et que tu avais souffert de l'attitude de pas mal de gens par rapport à ça.
> Question : d'après toi, que pensent de ton handicap ceux pour qui tu votes ?


 


jpmiss a dit:


> Figure toi que les "parasites" et les handicapés sont en général les 2nd sur la liste (après au choix: les juifs, les arabes, les noirs, les gitans, les kurdes, les arméniens...) de ceux qui prônent l'exclusion et la haine pour seul programme électoral.


 
M'a pas répondu, à moi - si il te répond, c'est vraiment dégueulasse !


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Nous sommes dans une période où il ne faut plus de demi-mesures...



Gasp. :sick: :sick:


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

> Nous sommes dans une période où il ne faut plus de demi-mesures...



Nous-y voilà, dans l'extrême...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> M'a pas répondu, à moi - si il te répond, c'est vraiment dégueulasse !


Bah moi on comprend à quoi je fais allusion


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu serais donc l'expression vivante d'un type de réaction redoutée par certains analystes du moment ?



L'extrémiste le plus dur à combattre est l'extrémiste cultivé.

Ce qui ne semble pas être le cas de notre dieu aviné et chaotique des Alpes-Maritimes.

Lui, semble souffrir d'un simple sentiment d'exclusion (lié à son handicap) ce qui semblerait le marginaliser (plus de travail et de liens sociaux) et l'exposer à certaines formes de radicalité ou d'errances.

En fait un pauvre type qui traîne son spleen un peu partout où il peut.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> ce brave Chirac n'avait pas osé croiser son fameux verbe avec un verbe un peu plus acéré du candidat qui lui faisait face...



Je vote endive


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Nous sommes dans une période où il ne faut plus de demi-mesures...



Pourquoi et qu'est-ce que tu préconises ?


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Figure toi que les "parasites" et les handicapés sont en général les 2nd sur la liste (après au choix: les juifs, les arabes, les noirs, les gitans, les kurdes, les arméniens...) de ceux qui prônent l'exclusion et la haine pour seul programme électoral.



C'est vrai, je ne suis pas au courant de ce fait, je croyais que cela avait disparu...

L'histoire n'est qu'un gigantesque balancier et j'ai lu quelque part qu'une guerre se produit en général dans les 30 années suivant le début d'un siècle, éprouvé par un examen attentif de l'Histoire avec un grand H.

Ceci dit, je ne suis qu'un pion, parmi tant d'autres, ne pouvant rien faire sinon voter...

Je ferais remarquer qu'aux USA une ville appelée "Laurent" était réservée aux sourds et malentendants, vu à l'époque sur "CBS evening news" sur Canal+ en clair au début des années 90 avant d'aller au collège...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


 
Ben...
Parce que l'heure est grave pour le monde entier, tiens !
C'est pas possible, tu comprends rien à rien, toi !
C'est pas faute d'expliquer, pourtant...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> L'histoire n'est qu'un gigantesque balancier



Le retour des dinosaures est pour bientôt mes amis... On va enfin pouvoir faire pour de vrai jurassik parc


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> C'est vrai, je ne suis pas au courant de ce fait, je croyais que cela avait disparu...



Pour quelqu'un qui lit la presse internationale, ça fait un peu je lis mais pas trop non ?



> L'histoire n'est qu'un gigantesque balancier et j'ai lu quelque part qu'une guerre se produit en général dans les 30 années suivant le début d'un siècle, éprouvé par un examen attentif de l'Histoire avec un grand H.



:sleep: Oui tu nous l'a déjà sorti celle la



> Ceci dit, je ne suis qu'un pion, parmi tant d'autres, ne pouvant rien faire sinon voter...



C'est déjà beaucoup non ? Le vote n'est pas possible partout dans le monde.



> Je ferais remarquer qu'aux USA une ville appelée "Laurent" était réservée aux sourds et malentendants, vu à l'époque sur "CBS evening news" sur Canal+ en clair au début des années 90 avant d'aller au collège...



Et donc, c'est bien où pas de "parquer" les gens qui ont une différence commune par rapport aux gens "normaux" ?

Je demande hein. Parait que dans les années 40, les allemands avaient lancé le concept de camp de vacances, ché pas quoi, j'suis pas bien au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> L'histoire n'est qu'un gigantesque balancier


 
Nan, mais ce poncif à deux balles là, tu t'en ais déjà servi, faut en trouver un autre, maintenant.

Je ne sais pas :

L'Histoire est un gros yoyo.
L'Histoire est un énorme culbuto.
L'Histoire ça s'en va et ça revient, c'est fait de tout petits riens...
Mon Histoire s'appelle reviens
Par où l'Histoire est rentrée, on l'a pas vu sortir.
Mon Histoire chez les nudistes
Un truc comme ça.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, mais ce poncif à deux balles là, tu t'en ais déjà servi, faut en trouver un autre, maintenant.
> 
> Je ne sais pas :
> 
> ...



T'es trop littéraire c'est chiant


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

Tu as oublié "l'Histoire à Saint Tropez" Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> T'es trop littéraire c'est chiant


 
Va te la tremper dans un grand verre de 8.6 toi, au lieu de dire des conneries !
Hé, hé.



Gronounours a dit:


> Tu as oublié "l'Histoire à Saint Tropez" Ponk


 
Ah oui, murde.
Aussi : A la recherche de l'Histoire perdue
et d'autres...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

L'histoire fait du ski aussi, mais ça ne passe plus depuis une semaine, mais le balancement devrais faire en sorte de pouvoir le revoir dans 4 ans.    

PS: si quelqu'un a comprit ce que j'ai voulu dire, il pourrait m'expliquer parce que j'ai totalement lâché le fil.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

C'est bon j'arrête là, jusqu'à présent je ne faisais qu'exprimer une opinion banale, et tout le monde s'est mis à me poser des questions, oui, ma situation a fait que j'ai passé plus de temps à lire, m'instruire de faits divers, j'ai même vu le film "Amen" de Costa Gavras, il y'a fort longtemps...

Bon j'ai eu le tort de m'exprimer un peu trop franchement, mais bizarrement je sais que la différence fait la richesse d'un forum, quelqu'un m'aurait dit "je vais voter Besancenot", ça me dérange pas plus que cela, chacun est libre de voter ce qu'il veut après, soit l'Histoire dans vingt ans infirmera mes craintes et c'est tant mieux, soit c'est le cas contraire, soit c'est un mélange des deux...

Pourquoi l'extrême gauche ne choque personne tandis que l'autre bord, si ?

De toutes façons, le consensus c'est pas vraiment mon truc faute de l'avoir pratiqué souvent...

De toutes façons, je vais peut-être m'en sortir sous un-deux-trois mois, mais la réalité est dure à avaler personnellement... Faut juste que je me réoriente voilà tout...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Pourquoi l'extrême gauche ne choque personne



Ah si aussi
Si ça peut te rassurer.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> C'est bon j'arrête là, jusqu'à présent je ne faisais qu'exprimer une opinion banale, et tout le monde s'est mis à me poser des questions, oui, ma situation a fait que j'ai passé plus de temps à lire, m'instruire de faits divers, j'ai même vu le film "Amen" de Costa Gavras, il y'a fort longtemps...
> 
> Bon j'ai eu le tort de m'exprimer un peu trop franchement, mais bizarrement je sais que la différence fait la richesse d'un forum, quelqu'un m'aurait dit "je vais voter Besancenot", ça me dérange pas plus que cela, chacun est libre de voter ce qu'il veut après, soit l'Histoire dans vingt ans infirmera mes craintes et c'est tant mieux, soit c'est le cas contraire, soit c'est un mélange des deux...
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends absolument rien à ce que tu racontes...
Tes posts n'ont ni queue, ni tête...
Ils sont totalement abscons, mais ça doit être voulu.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Faut juste que je me réoriente voilà tout...



Deviliers recrute ça tombe bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413212 a dit:
			
		

> PS: si quelqu'un a comprit ce que j'ai voulu dire, il pourrait m'expliquer parce que j'ai totalement lâché le fil.



Voilà ce qui arrive quand on fait du hors-piste.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Pourquoi l'extrême gauche ne choque personne...



Parce qu'ils font rire, c'est différent.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413234 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'ils font rire, c'est différent.



Et qu'ils me distribuent mon courrier aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

L'appel du seigneur pour 15 centimes d'euro la minute


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et qu'ils me distribuent mon courrier aussi...


T'as du bol.
Moi ils me le piquent et en profitent pour pirater mon compte...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vers le redressement de l'Europe ?
> 
> Je dis ça mais au moins les néerlandais sont fiers


Fiers de quoi ?!...
D'être champion olympiques en patinage de vitesse ?!...
De leurs champs de tulipes ?!...
De leur production de fromage sans goût ?!...
Tous les "peuples", "nations" sont fiers...
Mais de quoi, ça c'est moins évident...

Si donc, ils sont "fiers", ça veut donc dire que la "nation" française est en déliquescence, c'est ça ?!



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> De toutes façons j'ai fait des rêves très sombres sur l'avenir...


Paco Rabanne aussi.



Le reste de tes posts, même pas le courage d'y répondre et pourtant, j'aime bien les "pensées" de ce "genre", enfin celui que tu essaie de développer, sans avoir l'air de le développer...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> . Faut juste que je me réoriente voilà tout...


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

C'est bon, c'est fini...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> C'est bon, c'est fini...


Ite missa est.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

J'ai peur que d'ici demain, on perde toute trace de cette merveilleuse discussion en plein rapport avec le sujet.


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ite missa est.



Il t'as mis quoi ???


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


>




Que de bons souvenirs :love:
Et de la kétamine* en veux tu en voilà, le monde des télétubbies enfin accessible !   



* oui bon c'est un peu fort mais vu que vous êtes monté comme un cheval ça devrait aller qu'elle m'a dit en redressant sa jupe un peu trop courte....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Pas besoin de médoc pour les télétubies, une bonne soirée bien arrosée et t'es paré.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

Pour être sûr de ne rien louper du monde des télétubbies, je conseils même *soirée arrosée + kétamine*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Il t'as mis quoi ???



Sa veste.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour être sûr de ne rien louper du monde des télétubbies, je conseils même *soirée arrosée + kétamine*.



J'ai demandé à JpMiss mais il refuse d'en envoyer par colissimo


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2010)

Comment, voulant  caresser l'élécteur dans le sens du poil, se ridiculiser ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai demandé à JpMiss mais il refuse d'en envoyer par colissimo



de toute façon, il ne fournit plus qu'en suppo...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Il t'as mis quoi ???



Retourne modérer ton forums d'images floues et penchées toi   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon.
> tu n'as répondu à aucune de mes questions.





PonkHead a dit:


> M'a pas répondu, à moi



Et toujours pas, note bien.

Comment tu te fais snober par une endive, la honte.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

Une news pour vous nourrir 

Pessimisme des Français


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

Va te coucher, plutôt.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

L'endive nous prend vraiment pour des jambons...

Bref. suite affaire Soumaré


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Doc Gynéco fait l'actualité.
Un nouvel album, une tournée, une émission?
Non rien de tout ça.

Je me marre.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Doc Gynéco fait l'actualité.
> Un nouvel album, une tournée, une émission?
> Non rien de tout ça.
> 
> Je me marre.



Mais il a pas un pote bien placé (genre en haut, mais très en haut, de l'état) qui 
pourrait l'aider .... 
Si même le piston ne sert plus à rien ....Où va-t-on !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Mais il a pas un pote bien placé (genre en haut, mais très en haut, de l'état) qui
> pourrait l'aider ....
> Si même le piston ne sert plus à rien ....Où va-t-on !



Un des fils du mec très haut placé a produit le dernier album du doc.
2000 exemplaires vendus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Un des fils du mec très haut placé a produit le dernier album du doc.
> 2000 exemplaires vendus.



En réalité, ça n'est pas un bide, simplement le dit album a du en fait, être produit &#8230; à 2000 exemplaires pour rendre service au papa du fils du mec très haut placé, afin de lui fournir des arguments pour son prochain rideau de fumée à base de "téléchargement illégal"*. Pendant qu'on parlera de ça, on ne parlera plus du régime des retraites arrangé pour que le tonton du fils du mec très haut placé puisse se faire des balustrines dorées à l'or fin en vendant des retraites complémentaires par capitalisation, ou d'autres broutilles comme la hausse des taxes tous azimuts ou l'augmentation du chômage !  :mouais: :hein:


(*) Je vois bien dans un de ses prochains discours une petite phrase du genre : "Regardez ce pauvre doc, réduit à mendier sa pitance à cause de ces salauds de pirates !" :modo:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Un des fils du mec très haut placé a produit le dernier album du doc.
> 2000 exemplaires vendus.



Le mec très haut placé a aussi essayé de caser son autre fils à la tête de l'EPAD et il a échoué.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> ou d'autres broutilles comme la hausse des taxes tous azimuts



Ah non ! Le mec très haut placé n'augmente pas les taxes car il n'a pas été élu pour augmenter les impôts ! 

Il en crée de nouvelles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah non ! Le mec très haut placé n'augmente pas les taxes car il n'a pas été élu pour augmenter les impôts !
> 
> Il en crée de nouvelles.



Les promesses électorales n'engageant que ceux qui les reçoivent, et la TIPP, pour prendre le dernier exemple en date, n'étant pas précisément une taxe "nouvelle", je suis au désespoir de devoir te contredire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les promesses électorales n'engageant que ceux qui les reçoivent, et la TIPP, pour prendre le dernier exemple en date, n'étant pas précisément une taxe "nouvelle", je suis au désespoir de devoir te contredire



Effectivement, moi qui a toujours crû à ce que disait le petit Nicolas, je suis très déçu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En réalité, ça n'est pas un bide



...Genre gyneco va accepter de voir un nouvel album sabordé pour rendre service à papa? :mouais:


On peut me faire croire pas mal de conneries mais y a des limites quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...Genre gyneco va accepter de voir un nouvel album sabordé pour rendre service à papa? :mouais:
> 
> 
> On peut me faire croire pas mal de conneries mais y a des limites quand même



Penses tu un seul instant que Papa en ait quoi que ce soit à foutre de ce que veux ou ne veux pas Doc Gyneco ? Déjà, ce que veulent ou ne veulent pas  60 millions de français, il s'en tape, alors un seul, tu penses


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En réalité, ça n'est pas un bide, simplement le dit album a du en fait, être produit  à 2000 exemplaires pour rendre service au papa du fils du mec très haut placé, afin de lui fournir des arguments pour son prochain rideau de fumée à base de "téléchargement illégal"*. Pendant qu'on parlera de ça, on ne parlera plus du régime des retraites arrangé pour que le tonton du fils du mec très haut placé puisse se faire des balustrines dorées à l'or fin en vendant des retraites complémentaires par capitalisation, ou d'autres broutilles comme la hausse des taxes tous azimuts ou l'augmentation du chômage !  :mouais: :hein:
> 
> 
> (*) Je vois bien dans un de ses prochains discours une petite phrase du genre : "Regardez ce pauvre doc, réduit à mendier sa pitance à cause de ces salauds de pirates !" :modo:


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En réalité, ça n'est pas un bide, simplement le dit album a du en fait, être produit &#8230; à 2000 exemplaires


T'en sais des choses, toi !... 
Un tirage à 2000, c'est ridicule, même pour un "petit" producteur&#8230;
Sinon, le fait de trouver des dizaines d'infos sur le web sur le fait que l'album ne s'est pas vendu, c'est pas un bide ?!...



P.S : En prévision de ton prochain post : Oui, tu as raison. :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> T'en sais des choses, toi !...
> Un tirage à 2000, c'est ridicule, même pour un "petit" producteur
> Sinon, le fait de trouver des dizaines d'infos sur le web sur le fait que l'album ne s'est pas vendu, c'est pas un bide ?!...
> 
> ...



Curieux, j'aurais pensé que tu savais faire la différence entre le pied de la lettre et le second degré 

Je sais bien, que ça n'est pas ça, mais je trouvais que ce genre de coup tordu collait si bien au personnage (non, pas le doc, l'autre, le "papa du mec") que j'ai pas pu me retenir


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux, j'aurais pensé que tu savais faire la différence entre le pied de la lettre et le second degré


  



tirhum a dit:


> P.S : En prévision de ton prochain post : Oui, tu as raison. :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


>



Ben non, là, apparemment, j'avais tort : tu ne sais pas faire la différence !


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Oui, tu as raison. :style:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2010)

Comme toujours, ou presque


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mars 2010)

Si vous continuez à vous disputer, vous allez finir au JT...


[DM]xcg6f6_baston-en-direct-au-jt-italien_fun[/DM]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

Forzaaaaaa Italiaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413911 a dit:
			
		

> Forzaaaaaa Italiaaaaaaaaaaa


oh, ça va oui ? 






































pov' type vas


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Ben quoi &#8253;&#8230; 
C'est un homme pressé !...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

*Les seins de Carla font scandale*


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

Alors lui, il est (était) plus fort que les autres !... 
Peuvent tous fermer leurs braguettes !...


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2010)

Beaucoup moins drôle

même si :


> certains médias, dont Fox News, ont redonné voix aux adeptes des théories conspirationnistes, ceux pour qui l'ancien président des Etat-Unis Eisenhower était un agent soviétique ou qui sont persuadés que le gouvernement américain dispose de camps de concentration secrets destinés à la "rééducation" des patriotes


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Penses tu un seul instant que Papa en ait quoi que ce soit à foutre de ce que veux ou ne veux pas Doc Gyneco ? Déjà, ce que veulent ou ne veulent pas  60 millions de français, il s'en tape, alors un seul, tu penses


N'importe quel "artiste" (là, le mot est un peu excessif) qui sort un album le fait pour vendre.
Chaque sortie d'album conditionne la suite de la carrière de la personne qui l'a écrit : on ne saborde pas sa vie professionnelle en sortant un album fantôme pour rendre service à quelqu'un, quelques soient les avantages que l'on peut en retirer par la suite.

Donc là tu as dit une connerie, et n'essaye pas de me faire croire maintenant que tu t'en es rendu compte que c'était du 2nd degré.


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2010)

Qui paye ses dettes s'enrichit&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Qui paye ses dettes s'enrichit



Ouai et qui Nordine comme dit mon agent Tunisien...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors lui, il est (était) plus fort que les autres !...
> Peuvent tous fermer leurs braguettes !...



Oui, il est gratiné celui-là : "pédophile, morphinomane, père prolifique et maintenant incestueux".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Beaucoup moins drôle
> 
> même si :



Ceux-là aussi.


----------



## MacSedik (5 Mars 2010)

le mariage dans tout ses états...


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> le mariage dans tout ses états...


Déja bu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> N'importe quel "artiste" (là, le mot est un peu excessif) qui sort un album le fait pour vendre.
> Chaque sortie d'album conditionne la suite de la carrière de la personne qui l'a écrit : on ne saborde pas sa vie professionnelle en sortant un album fantôme pour rendre service à quelqu'un, quelques soient les avantages que l'on peut en retirer par la suite.
> 
> Donc là tu as dit une connerie, et n'essaye pas de me faire croire maintenant que tu t'en es rendu compte que c'était du 2nd degré.



Je n'essaie rien de te faire croire, tu crois ce que tu veux, mais n'importe quel artiste qui n'est pas franchement "de premier plan" (et encore), si "le papa du mec &#8230;" décide qu'on va couler sa carrière pour favoriser ses man&#339;uvres politiques, il n'aura pas besoin de saborder sa carrière lui même, le "papa du Mec" chargera quelques uns de ses hommes de main de s'en charger, pour être sûr que le sabordage soit bien réussi !

Cela dit, je confirme n'avoir échafaudé cette hypothèse (relis mieux, j'ai écris "le dit album *a du* en fait") que parce que je trouvais qu'elle allait comme un gant à la mentalité du "papa du mec", mais je n'ai pas imaginé un seul instant que ce fut effectivement le cas.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2010)

Oui, tu as raison.


----------



## MacSedik (5 Mars 2010)

seconde tentative...


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai et qui Nordine comme dit mon agent Tunisien...


 un comique.  

un polar&#8230;


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> un polar



Putain les gros cons


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> seconde tentative...



Si la connerie était une épreuve aux J.O., ils seraient médaille d'or ceux-là. :mouais:



Grug a dit:


> un polar&#8230;



Et eux médaille d'argent. :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si la connerie était une épreuve aux J.O., ils seraient médaille d'or ceux-là. :mouais:



Pas sûr, ceux du lien de Grug sont aussi bien placés.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...Genre gyneco va accepter de voir un nouvel album sabordé pour rendre service à papa? :mouais:



Si, si, ça existe. D'ailleurs un exemple récent : Indra a accepté de saborder son nouvel album ! Par contre on ne sait pas encore pourquoi :mouais:


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ...Indra a accepté de saborder son nouvel album ! Par contre on ne sait pas encore pourquoi



On appelle cela un moment de lucidité...


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

J'ai égaré ma boule de cristal, mais... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

*Une Allemande appelle la police à  cause d'un vibromasseur*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si, si, ça existe. D'ailleurs un exemple récent : Indra a accepté de saborder son nouvel album ! Par contre on ne sait pas encore pourquoi :mouais:



Elle non plus, paraitrait-il.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2010)

*Aimez-vous les uns les autres...*


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Aimez-vous les uns les autres...*



Aah, tu aimes bien ces articles là, hein ?!&#8230;


----------



## MacSedik (6 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Une Allemande appelle la police à  cause d'un vibromasseur*



elle aurait dû appeler les pompiers...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------

ils auraient pas dû énerver Grosnounours!!   (en tout cas, ça devait pas être marrant pour la dame et son mari...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> ils auraient pas dû énerver Grosnounours!!   (en tout cas, ça devait pas être marrant pour la dame et son mari...)





> Selon un communiqué de la mairie de la ville, l'alcool a été un facteur dans l'accident. AP



Vous voilà prévenus, si vous picolez, vous allez vous faire mordre par un ours !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Aimez-vous les uns les autres...*



Si tu es en manque de stimulants, je te suggère d'essayer de te palucher sur le naufrage de cette pauvre Valérie Pécresse en Ile de France. Comme ça, tu les auras tous essayé : ceux de gauche, ceux de droite et ceux du centre.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> ...ceux de gauche, ceux de droite et ceux du centre.



personnellement, hormis les extrêmes, je ne fais plus vraiment la différence en ce qui concerne le niveau de connerie...  :sleep:


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si tu es en manque de stimulants, je te suggère d'essayer de te palucher sur le naufrage de cette pauvre Valérie Pécresse en Ile de France. Comme ça, tu les auras tous essayé : ceux de gauche, ceux de droite et ceux du centre.



*t'inquéquette donc pas...* 

garanti sans faute de frappe!


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous voilà prévenus, si vous picolez, vous allez vous faire mordre par un ours !



Oui, tu as raison ©


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison ©


C'est pas l'ours qu'avait picolé plutôt&#8230; :mouais:

Parcequ'un ours mal léché qu'a picolé on peut s'en mordre les doigts&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est pas l'ours qu'avait picolé plutôt :mouais:



Ou alors c'est à cause de la presbytie...


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> [/COLOR]ils auraient pas dû énerver Grosnounours!!   (en tout cas, ça devait pas être marrant pour la dame et son mari...)



Comme quoi, faut pas me péter les couilles.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

La France n'a plus peur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)

Soudan: un footballeur nigérian décède en plein match.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2010)

Une icône orthodoxe "pleure" des larmes d'huile


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Une icône orthodoxe "pleure" des larmes d'huile


Ca f'sait longtemps...


----------



## fedo (7 Mars 2010)

comment les multinationales s'organisent pour que vous payiez les impôts à leur place (avec l'aide des banques off shore).

je vous conseille vivement de lire cet article.
vous y découvrirez toute l'hypocrisie des gouvernements et la mascarade du G20.


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Une icône orthodoxe "pleure" des larmes d'huile



Ca ne serait pas, justement, une peinture ... a l'huile ???


----------



## Dead head (8 Mars 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ca ne serait pas, justement, une peinture ... a l'huile ???



Si, ce l'est.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> comment les multinationales s'organisent pour que vous payiez les impôts à leur place (avec l'aide des banques off shore).
> 
> je vous conseille vivement de lire cet article.
> vous y découvrirez toute l'hypocrisie des gouvernements et la mascarade du G20.



Très bien le diaporama expliquant le mécanisme des prix de transfert (qui avait déjà été expliqué il y a quelques temps dans un reportage à la télé).


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Très bien le diaporama expliquant le mécanisme des prix de transfert (qui avait déjà été expliqué il y a quelques temps dans un reportage à la télé).



Je ne vois pas bien ce que vient faire le drapeau français dans le deuxième cas de figure. Soit c'est une coquille et les "amis" ne sont pas Américains mais Français vu le taux d'imposition de 33%, soit j'ai manqué quelque chose.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien ce que vient faire le drapeau français dans le deuxième cas de figure. Mais j'ai peut-être manqué quelque chose



En fait le principe est simple : au lieu de vendre directement le stylo à la filiale US 9 euros et de payer 2,64 &#8364; d'impôt sur cette vente, la SARL française qui fabrique le stylo vend le stylo 2 euros à une société installée dans un paradis fiscal (et qui elle le revendra 8 euros à la filiale US sans payer d'impôt sur cette vente) et ne paie plus que 0,33 &#8364; d'impôt sur cette vente.

Au total, ça ne fait plus que 0,7 &#8364; d'impôts payés (impôts français + impôts US) au lieu de 3 euros.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> En fait le principe est simple : au lieu de vendre directement le stylo à la filiale US 9 euros et de payer 2,64 &#8364; d'impôt sur cette vente, la SARL française qui fabrique le stylo vend le stylo 1 euro à une société installée dans un paradis fiscal (et qui elle le revendra 8 euros à la filiale US sans payer d'impôt sur cette vente) et ne paie plus que 0,33 &#8364; d'impôt sur cette vente.
> 
> Au total, ça ne fait plus que 0,7 &#8364; d'impôts payés (impôts français + impôts US) au lieu de 3 euros.



Merci, au temps pour moi  J'étais partie du principe que la fabrication se faisait aux USA et la vente en France du coup ça fausse "légèrement" la démonstration  Normal, c'est lundi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> du coup ça fausse "légèrement" la démonstration  Normal, c'est lundi



C'est clair que mardi, la demo est bonne par contre


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5416532 a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que mardi, la demo est bonne par contre



Après un litre de café aussi 

PS : état de Tibo ce matin ----->:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

Tête de Num à toute heure de la journée et de la nuit    







Voilà comment faire pour que papy et mamy ne viennent jamais à votre mariage


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

Comme quoi les femmes ne font pas que téléphoner en conduisant.   

Par contre vezoul perd un titre prestigieux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Squid porn


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2010)

Découverte du trash vortex 2 dans l'Atlantique Nord : l'accumulation de déchets, comme dans le Pacifique, occuperait une  surface équivalant à la taille du Texas. 200 000 fragments par kilomètre carré.

Trash vortex 1 dans le Pacifique : de 600000 km2 de déchets de plastique, soit environ la taille de la France.

[YOUTUBE]uLrVCI4N67M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

Les scientifiques "espèrent" en trouver un aussi dans l'océan indien


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

l'île de Lost, on l'a retrouvé, ne cherchez plus  :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Mars 2010)

Ça coupe lappétit :mouais:

Pauvre planète !!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Découverte du trash vortex 2 dans l'Atlantique Nord : l'accumulation de déchets, comme dans le Pacifique, occuperait une  surface équivalant à la taille du Texas. 200 000 fragments par kilomètre carré.
> 
> Trash vortex 1 dans le Pacifique : de 600000 km2 de déchets de plastique, soit environ la taille de la France.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uLrVCI4N67M[/YOUTUBE]​



C'est le genre de vortex qui n'intéresse pas la nasa ni aucune agence gouvernementale d'ailleurs. Personne pour mettre un kopeck dans la recherche d'un moyen qui permettrait sa difficile résorption Au contraire, c'est quand même pas tous les jours que l'on découvre _de nouveaux continents_


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

Un vezoulien dans la garde royale.    

[youtube]7GZBkajhZ0Y[/youtube]
Avec classe et panache


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Mars 2010)

GNU/Linux à la mode nord-coréenne :hosto:

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...-a-la-sauce-nord-coreenne_1316267_651865.html


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2010)

Hum !&#8230;



> &#8220;On nous appelle l&#8217;aile gauche du Front!&#8221;


 :rateau:


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2010)

Mais si les français ont eu un oscar !

[DM]xchrht_ext-logorama_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2010)

*En 1951, un village français a-t-il été arrosé de LSD par la CIA ?*


Hallucinant !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Mars 2010)

près pour une cirrhose ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2010)

Et pis comme ça, si elle s'associe avec Orange&#8230;
Ils pourront reformer les P.T.T !&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5417552 a dit:
			
		

> près pour une cirrhose ?



Oui mais une  vraie


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2010)

Trop fort, le bonhomme !


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Trop fort, le bonhomme !



S'est fait avoir par "hasard" en plus... Pas de bol


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> S'est fait avoir par "hasard" en plus... Pas de bol



comment ça "par hasard" !? 



> C'est dimanche que le maire a commencé à trouver "suspect" le comportement de Philippe Berre. En l'entendant parler de matériel qu'il souhaitait commander, M. Faget s'est aussitôt mis en relation avec la préfecture "pour [s'assurer] qu'il avait bien les pleins pouvoirs" et a rapidement vu les gendarmes arriver sur place pour l'interpeller. L'homme était sous le coup d'un mandat d'arrêt pour escroquerie.



ha oui, c'est le hasard donc !


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

"pour [s'assurer] qu'il avait bien les pleins pouvoirs"

Aucune suspicion, juste s'assurer qu'il avait bien les pleins pouvoirs quoi... Manque de bol


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2010)

Fab Fab' a encore frappé !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Mars 2010)

Enfin des journalistes objectifs et "normalement" indépendants.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2010)

Hum, hum&#8230;


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2010)

*y'en a un à qui ça va faire plaisir...*


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2010)

Conclusion, le terme "vieux pervers" est maintenant scientifiquement expliqué.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Hum, hum



Comme tu dis : hum, hum...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Conclusion, le terme "vieux pervers" est maintenant scientifiquement expliqué.



L'homme étant pervers à tout âge, le terme "vieux" se suffit à lui même en fait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5418562 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin des journalistes objectifs et "normalement" indépendants.



J'attends avec impatience le jour où ils vont sortir une version "commentaires politiques" de leur programme :rateau:



Cela dit, pour le côté "indépendant et objectif", c'est vrai qu'on ne peut pas exercer de pressions sur le journaliste (quoi que  Avec une bonne presse hydraulique ) quid du programmeur (et du rédac chef) ? :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2010)

Le monde ne s'améliore toujours pas mais les finances
de certains oui ...

http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0...lionnaires-americains-en-hausse-de-16-en-2009

Comme quoi, je ne savais pas qu'autant d'américains travaillaient dans le secteur 
financier !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Le monde ne s'améliore toujours pas mais les finances
> de certains oui ...
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0...lionnaires-americains-en-hausse-de-16-en-2009
> ...



Je l'ai toujours dit : "il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, on ne sait pas ce qu'on peut devenir"


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je l'ai toujours dit : "il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, on ne sait pas ce qu'on peut devenir"


Oui, tu as raison©. :style:


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2010)

C'est en train de tourner au jeu à la Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Rafle


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Le monde ne s'améliore toujours pas mais les finances
> de certains oui ...
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0...lionnaires-americains-en-hausse-de-16-en-2009
> ...



si on lit attentivement, on se rend compte que l'étude ne prend pas en compte le patrimoine immobilier individuel (valeur en forte baisse depuis 2008) mais le patrimoine mobilier (qui comprend notamment les actions et les obligations).
or, les bourses mondiales ont connu un rebond historique (hystérique) depuis exactement un an. le marché obligataire s'est également bien porté.

donc la portée des chiffres semble toute relative... et il y a des désillusions à prévoir.


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> analyse objective


Ben oui, mais si tu te mets à décortiquer intelligement les articles, y'apu de titres racoleurs possibles :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2010)

Affaire scabreuse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Affaire scabreuse...



Oui, tu as raison ! ©®


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mars 2010)

une pipe et un massage cardiaque

sont forts les suisses


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison ! ©®&#8482;



C'est une vile contrefaçon qui ne trompera personne, l'original est :



Oui, tu as raison. ©​


----------



## Dionysos-06 (11 Mars 2010)

Twitter pourrait être en cause


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2010)

Ça plomberait l'audience de TF1 : quel dommage !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2010)

Le Chili de nouveau frappé par un puissant séisme


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

http://bugbrother.blog.lemonde.fr/*Yves  Jégo cumule les gaffes sur le Net*


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Yves  Jégo cumule les gaffes sur le Net*


 



Naaaaaan ??!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

Les nouveaux super marchés livreront par avions


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Naaaaaan ??!



Oui, c'est énorme, comme sans doute cette interview à paraître dans le Figaro samedi et dont Bakchich publie des extraits. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5420152 a dit:
			
		

> Les nouveaux super marchés livreront par avions



Tiens, David Vincent est de retour. 

[YOUTUBE]9164heDL7_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Mariage des prêtres : sondage positif



se sont surtout les enfants de coeur qui ont hâte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> se sont surtout les enfants de coeur qui ont hâte...



Ca leur troue le cul, même...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca leur troue le cul, même...



justement, ils ont hâte de cicatriser... et attendent impatiemment que l'Abbé prenne épouse apte à s'occuper de son goupillon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2010)

Le point commun entre l'église C.A.R. et MacGe, c'est qu'aucun des deux n'est une démocratie, et le fait que l'admin principal de la première soit en blanc, et non en rouge, comme chez nous ne change rien au fait que les résultats du sondage (de celui ci comme des autres, d'ailleurs)


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le point commun entre l'église C.A.R. et MacGe, c'est qu'aucun des deux n'est une démocratie, et le fait que l'admin principal de la première soit en blanc, et non en rouge, comme chez nous ne change rien au fait que les résultats du sondage (de celui ci comme des autres, d'ailleurs)



sans les smilleys et l'avatar, j'aurais parié que ce message était d'un autre pascal&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Mars 2010)

Iceman Janka est bien le meilleur skieur du moment, et c'est cool.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le point commun entre l'église C.A.R. et MacGe, c'est qu'aucun des deux n'est une démocratie, et le fait que l'admin principal de la première soit en blanc, et non en rouge, comme chez nous ne change rien au fait que les résultats du sondage (de celui ci comme des autres, d'ailleurs)


oui, tu as (surement) raison ©

Par contre j'ai rien compris :rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Mars 2010)

Pour la journée de la femme, Rachida Dati transforme le bulletin municipal du 7ème en féminin mode et beauté.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2010)

*pas possible de dormir tranquille!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pas possible de dormir tranquille!*



Rien de grave. Il a juste fait un petit détour sur la route du repos éternel. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

Pirater une boîte mail peut se révéler un jeu d'enfant


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2010)

Comment disent-ils dans le Canard ?!...
Ah oui, "Pan sur le bec"&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2010)

Une copine vient de passer le concours de conservateur, les sujets :



> Sujet du concours de conservateur externe : l'identité nationale
> Sujet du concours de conservateur interne : la simplification de la fonction publique, et comment faire 2 fois mieux avec le même budget (texte de Balzac) (jai parlé du Pole emploi  :rose: )



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Comment disent-ils dans le Canard ?!...
> Ah oui, "Pan sur le bec"



Il faut bien que les impôts servent à quelque chose...


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut bien que les impôts servent à quelque chose...


Ah mais, ça aurait pu être pire, hein ! 



Amok a dit:


> _L'avocat demande pour sa cliente des dommages et  intérêts équivalant à "*5 mois d'indemnités* de parlementaire",  soit *50 000 euros*, a-t-il souligné._
> :mouais:
> On a beau le savoir, ou s'en douter, ca fait toujours un peu mal au cul  de lire ca...


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Une copine vient de passer le concours de conservateur, les sujets :
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



En même temps, c'est un concours de conservateur. Faut pas s'attendre à un sujet progressiste.





(conservateur de quoi, d'ailleurs ? De conserve ? De produits frais ? De salaisons ? De musée ? De yaourts ? De bibliothèque ? D'hypothèque ? De patrimoine ?
Soyez précis, bordel, bande de gauchistes à la noix !)


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En même temps, c'est un concours de conservateur. Faut pas s'attendre à un sujet progressiste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- certes :rateau:

- elle a pas su me répondre ! 


ps : nan mais c'est une copine virtuelle, je la connais pas vraiment, elle nous racontait juste ça aujourd'hui sur les forums JAMREK.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2010)

C'est pitêt pour devenir conservateur de produits bios* ? :rateau:


(*) Donc sans conservateur, of course !


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2010)

*Une télé 3D dans le salon avant l'été ?*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

C'est con pour les borgnes...jamais ils ne pourront jouir de cette technologie.

Pauvre LePen :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2010)

Quand les J.O de 2018 menacent les fromages qui puent


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand les J.O de 2018 menacent les fromages qui puent




le reblochons c'est meilleurs que les JO


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> le reblochons c'est meilleurs que les JO



Tout à fait d'accord, mais malheureusement pour les fins gourmets, ça rapporte moins de pognon 

Faudrait associer José Bové et J.P. Coffe, sur ce coup là, qu'ils aillent les faire à Ouagadougou, leurs JO, ça amusera les populations locales, et de toute façon, le pognon sera plus utile la bas !


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord,



et il y a moins de produit toxique


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mars 2010)

pour résumer... :sleep:

Moi je retiens surtout cette phrase de Fabius (entendu à la radio ce matin) : "...c'est une victoire historique pour la gauche..." :mouais: 

Oui, oui mon gars, avec 53,6% d'abstention, c'est sur, c'est historique... :hein: :sleep:

Ptain, sortez le goudron et les plumes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> 53,6% d'abstention



Et le FN à 11,7%.

Voilà les vrais résultats de cette élection. A côté de ça, le reste c'est peanuts.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et le FN à 11,7%.
> 
> Voilà les vrais résultats de cette élection. A côté de ça, le reste c'est peanuts.


Relativise, mon canard : il faut mettre les deux chiffres cote à cote (l'abstention et le score du FN), sachant que ces derniers se sont certainement beaucoup moins abstenus. Ils représentent 11.7% des votants, pas des inscrits.

Cela dit, ça nous a fait une sale surprise a une certaine présidentielle...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Relativise, mon canard : il faut mettre les deux chiffres cote à cote (l'abstention et le score du FN), sachant que ces derniers se sont certainement beaucoup moins abstenus. Ils représentent 11.7% des votants, pas des inscrits.
> 
> Cela dit, ça nous a fait une sale surprise a une certaine présidentielle...



FN : 20,29 % en PACA et 18,31% dans le Nord/PdC...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Mars 2010)

Bon, qui sont les 48% de blaireaux qui ont exercés leur droit de vote comme si c'était un devoir de citoyen ? Je veux des noms.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> A côté de ça, le reste c'est peanuts.



Tu dis çà pour te consoler des - de 5% d'une certaine formation politique dont la couleur se retrouve dans ton avatar  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi je retiens surtout cette phrase de Fabius (entendu à la radio ce matin) ...



Moi, je retiens surtout la nullité de l'ensemble de nos politiques, au vu des réflexions des uns et des autres sur différentes chaînes hier soir  

Le seul qui m'a fait rire, c'est Frêche quand il a fait un démolissage en règle de Mme 35 heures : un grand moment


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu dis çà pour te consoler des - de 5% d'une certaine formation politique dont la couleur se retrouve dans ton avatar



Là, je viens de comprendre le peu de succès de la formation de Bayrou, un modem orange, c'est une Livebox, la pire daube qui existe, pas étonnant que ça ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu dis çà pour te consoler des - de 5% d'une certaine formation politique dont la couleur se retrouve dans ton avatar



Non. Parce que c'est la vérité, vérité que tous ceux à gauche comme à droite qui se sont exprimés hier soir ont totalement occulté, tout occupés qu'ils étaient à s'étriper comme ils en ont l'habitude de le faire. Désespérant.

Il se trouve que j'ai la chance d'habiter dans la seule région où le MoDem a passé le cap des 10%. Donc je vais pouvoir voter une nouvelle fois MoDem dimanche prochain. Si je n'avais pas cette possibilité, au vu de ce que j'ai entendu hier soir, je crois que je les enverrais tous se faire voir chez les grecs et je voterais blanc ou je resterais chez moi.

En tout cas, je comprends ceux qui le font.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je viens de comprendre le peu de succès de la formation de Bayrou, un modem orange, c'est une Livebox, la pire daube qui existe, pas étonnant que ça ne fonctionne pas !



Mince, j'ai voté pour lui croyant que c'était le modem qui me permettait de me connecter sur mon site Orange favori, c'est à dire MacGen. DU coup, je trouvais qu'il y avait bien peu de monde qui se souciait de la survie du site. Quoi que cela correspond a la part de marché d'Apple. Peut-être que tous les utilisateurs de Mac ont voté pour le Modem


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Mars 2010)

Femme, vieille, au volant d'un 4x4, le drame était inévitable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Mince, j'ai voté pour lui croyant que c'était le modem qui me permettait de me connecter sur mon site Orange favori, c'est à dire MacGen. DU coup, je trouvais qu'il y avait bien peu de monde qui se souciait de la survie du site. Quoi que cela correspond a la part de marché d'Apple. Peut-être que tous les utilisateurs de Mac ont voté pour le Modem



Non, moi, j'ai voté CPU, et au second tour, je vote RAM


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2010)

Ca se passe comme ça au F.N P.S



> Des campagnes, Ali Soumaré, 29 ans, en a fait beaucoup. Mais jamais en son nom. Alors, lorsqu'enfin il s'approche du pupitre, face à la marée de caméras, l'attachée de presse du président du conseil régional le rejoint, parlemente à voix basse, puis un autre "communicant" le prend par l'épaule et l'éloigne.
> 
> Il ne parlera que dans la cohue, sans retransmission de son dans la salle. "C'est moins solennel, il préfère", nous explique le "communicant", et, d'ailleurs, "le micro ne marchait pas"


----------



## Grug (15 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, moi, j'ai voté CPU, et au second tour, je vote RAM


Tu renouvelles ton matériel ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Ca se passe comme ça au F.N P.S




Pas capté l'allusion au FN&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Tu renouvelles ton matériel ?



Il a surtout bonne mémoire. 




Grug a dit:


> Pas capté l'allusion au FN :mouais:



Ca doit être rapport au sketch de Le Pen hier soir au sujet de l'affiche du FN qui a été interdite.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Tu renouvelles ton matériel ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------
> 
> ...



seuls les bons blancs ont droit au micro...


----------



## Grug (15 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> seuls les bons blancs ont droit au micro...


:mouais:


----

Don't be evil&#8230;  puisque je vous le dit !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Don't be evil  puisque je vous le dit !





> « La Socfinal a été fondée en 1959, au Luxembourg, avec les Belges. Dans le bilan de Socfinal, Socapalm remonte 45% de bénéfices. Tout cela permet d'échapper à l'impôt, avec des défiscalisations très confortables. Tout ce travail en Afrique remonte dans les paradis fiscaux ce n'est pas un scoop. Cela fonctionne depuis 1910. »



Comment est-ce possible ? On a fait disparaître les paradis fiscaux (un pote de Sarko en plus !).


----------



## fedo (15 Mars 2010)

les babouins bouffent le raisin des viticulteurs


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> les babouins bouffent le raisin des viticulteurs


Tu feras moins le malin quand, suite au réchauffement de la plnète, y'aura des babouins dans le bordelais !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> les babouins bouffent le raisin des viticulteurs





Romuald a dit:


> Tu feras moins le malin quand, suite au réchauffement de la plnète, y'aura des babouins dans le bordelais !



En tous cas, il y en a déjà plus au nord, en Charente(s)* ! 


(*) Pays ou les épouvantails qu'on met dans les champs et vignes pour effrayer les oiseaux s'appelle &#8230; Eh oui, des "babouins" !


----------



## Dead head (16 Mars 2010)

*Berdel de morde !*


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Mars 2010)

Gros progrès chez France Telecom : maintenant, les salariés se ratent quand ils tentent de se suicider.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2010)

Les test de la CIA ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient... Au moins à Pont Saint-Esprit, certains ont vu des éléphants roses.


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2010)

Télé géorgienne et sncf.com, même combat..


----------



## Chang (17 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les test de la CIA ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient... Au moins à Pont Saint-Esprit, certains ont vu des éléphants roses.



J'ai justement ecoute un podcast sur d'autres tests similaires realises juste apres la decouverte du LSD, aux USA, par des membres de la CIA sur leur entourage (amis, famille, sujets consideres comme des parias genre prisonniers etc etc ... ) a leurs insus ...

Tout aussi hallucinant, il est aussi raconte que l'un des sujets volontaires pour des experiences sous LSD est Ken Kesey, auteur de Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou, pote des Grateful Dead etc ... le mec a tellement aime ca qu'il s'est renseigne et BOOM, c'etait partit dans San Francisco et le Flower Power ... 

La CIA derriere le Flower Power, c'est-y pas beau ca m'ssieurs dames ? ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

Chang a dit:


> tests  LSD ...
> 
> hallucinant



C'est le mot !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2010)

Oui, tu as raison. ©


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2010)

*un seul être vous manque...*


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un seul être vous manque...*


Oui, lemmy, oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un seul être vous manque...*



Pour résumer : aucune chance d'être élue donc elle se tourne vers ceux dont elle pense qu'ils puissent avoir cette chance. Bel opportunisme pour quelqu'un qui dit porter des valeurs...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour résumer : aucune chance d'être élue donc elle se tourne vers ceux dont elle pense qu'ils puissent avoir cette chance. Bel opportunisme pour quelqu'un qui dit porter des valeurs...



Exact: caractéristique universelle dans le paysage politique en France.

Exemple précédent: le soutien à Frèche de la part d'un parti peu avare en leçons de morale! 

*ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde...*


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2010)

Que sont-ils devenus?


----------



## Gronounours (17 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Que sont-ils devenus?


Aux dernières nouvelles, Fab est devenu une paire de lunettes 3D


----------



## Macuserman (17 Mars 2010)

Amusant ! J'ai gagné une licence CrossOver 9.0 !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Amusant ! J'ai gagné une licence CrossOver 9.0 !



Moi j'ai mangé une pomme ce midi.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour résumer : aucune chance d'être élue donc elle se tourne vers ceux dont elle pense qu'ils puissent avoir cette chance. Bel opportunisme pour quelqu'un qui dit porter des valeurs...



Bah, c'est surtout que la plupart des cadres de Cap21 étaient sur les listes EE au 1er tour. Si elle veut garder une base, elle a intérêt à suivre le mouvement. (au demeurant assez épiphénoménal, CAP21 pesant une demie cacahuette).



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Exact: caractéristique universelle dans le paysage politique en France.



OUAAAIIIIISSSS. Exactement, TOUS POURRIS ! BLEUUUUAAAAAARRRRR



> Exemple précédent: le soutien à Frèche de la part d'un parti peu avare en leçons de morale!



Ah murde, y'a un parti qui soutient Frêche ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour résumer : aucune chance d'être élue donc elle se tourne vers ceux dont elle pense qu'ils puissent avoir cette chance. Bel opportunisme pour quelqu'un qui dit porter des valeurs...



Si elle était opportuniste, elle n'aurait jamais été au MoDem. Ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour ça.

Non, ce qui la taraude, c'est ses grands rêves de rassemblement écolo-démocrate.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si elle était opportuniste, elle n'aurait jamais été au MoDem. Ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour ça.



*Mouahahahahahahahahahaha*








Dsl :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si elle était opportuniste, elle n'aurait jamais été au MoDem. Ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour ça.




Le jour où un parti politique accueillera des opportunistes, on pourra se demander où va le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Avec les excuses du juge


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2010)

*le ménage, c'est aussi SOUS le lit...*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

les textes en français appartiennent aux Français


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2010)

les chiens seraient originaire du Proche Orient


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mars 2010)

Il voit avec sa langue.


----------



## Dead head (18 Mars 2010)

Christine Lagarde, ministre de l'économie : *Mes fils n'ont pas voté car ils ne comprennent rien aux régions.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2010)

Madoff aurait bien été battu en prison


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Madoff aurait bien été battu en prison



150 ans seulement ? c'est bien, il n'aura que 221 ans à sa sortie, il aura toute la vie devant lui !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Que sont-ils devenus?



Pour info, l'émission dont sont tirées les photos date de 2006.
T'es super à jour au niveau actu 

Cool, ils m'ont oublié


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour info, l'émission date de 2006.
> T'es super à jour au niveau actu



j'ai pas tout regardé, mais ils t'ont un peu _oublié_ non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'ai pas tout regardé, mais ils t'ont un peu _oublié_ non ?



Tant mieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cool, ils m'ont oublié





Arlequin a dit:


> j'ai pas tout regardé, mais ils t'ont un peu _oublié_ non ?



Mais non, Jerôme est au moins sur deux ou trois des photos !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais non, Jerôme est au moins sur deux ou trois des photos !



photo oui, mais pas d'infos ...

c'est vrai qu'il est plus facile de dire du mal des oubliés que de dire du bien de ceux qui continuent


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> photo oui, mais pas d'infos ...
> 
> c'est vrai qu'il est plus facile de dire du mal des oubliés que de dire du bien de ceux qui continuent



Tu parles du"Brad Pitt municipal" là ?


----------



## Gronounours (18 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Madoff aurait bien été battu en prison



"Un autre ancien co-détenu aurait précisé qu'il s'agissait d'une histoire d'argent. Le Bureau de la prison a annoncé une enquête sur l'incident."


Il en a pas niqué assez comme ça qu'il essaye encore en prison


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

Ca spécule sur la savonnette ?


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426513 a dit:
			
		

> Ca spécule sur la savonnette ?


voilà un terrain glissant  
__________________

Bon sinon, y'aurait pas comme des élections bientôt en france ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> voilà un terrain glissant
> __________________
> 
> Bon sinon, y'aurait pas comme des élections bientôt en france ?


Tu peux rajouter ça, alors...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

_*IL RECIDIVE!*_

Nouveau drame dans portfolio.
Ranxerox a posté une "image" dans "72 heures"
Déjà 4 fractures de l'oeil comptabilisées, et plusieurs prunelles portées disparues.

Un prochain bilan en fin de journée.

_Jusqu'ou ira-t-il??_​

_dépêche amp (agence macgé presse) 15h20_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

En fait, je me rend compte d'un truc, là tout soudain, mon bobby...

...C'est que tu ne comprends rien à l'Art et à la recherche artistique, en fait.






Hé hé hé.
Ce que tu es _méchant_...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> voilà un terrain glissant
> __________________
> 
> Bon sinon, y'aurait pas comme des élections bientôt en france ?





tirhum a dit:


> Tu peux rajouter ça, alors...


Oui, donc, les élections...
Insécurité, Immigration et Identité nationale...
Et donc, "dommage collatéral" ?!


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, donc, les élections...
> Insécurité, Immigration et Identité nationale...
> Et donc, "dommage collatéral" ?!


Il est bien ce petit Villepreux. C'est le fils de ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, donc, les élections...
> Insécurité, Immigration et Identité nationale...
> Et donc, "dommage collatéral" ?!



Mais non, allons. Ce débat sur l'identité nationale était très sain et n'a pas du tout remis en selle le FN. C'est Besson qui l'a dit.


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2010)

sympa les nouveaux programmes télé pour enfants


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

une députée propose de rouvrir les bordels

les grandes surfaces c'est la mort du petit commerce


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais non, allons. Ce débat sur l'identité nationale était très sain et n'a pas du tout remis en selle le FN. C'est Besson qui l'a dit.


Ouais, pourquoi pas mettre ces "sales mecs" dans le vestiaire du XV de France... 
Et jeter la clef... 
Récupérer les morceaux plus tard, s'il y en a...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi le vote obligatoire belge ne marcherait pas en France


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi le vote obligatoire belge ne marcherait pas en France



_"En Belgique, tout citoyen en âge de voter, et non déchu de ses droits, se retrouve automatiquement inscrit sur une liste électorale établie par la commune où il habite."_

Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi ce n'était toujours pas le cas en France
Volonté des politiques ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi le vote obligatoire belge ne marcherait pas en France



Mais pour autant que je me souvienne, voter est déjà aussi obligatoire en France qu'en Belgique ! La seule différence, c'est qu'en France, si ce devoir n'est pas rempli, il n'est pas prévu de sanction !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> En fait, je me rend compte d'un truc, là tout soudain, mon bobby...
> 
> ...C'est que tu ne comprends rien à l'Art et à la recherche artistique, en fait.
> 
> ...


Ah si, si.

mais pas quand ça fait mal aux yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pour autant que je me souvienne, voter est déjà aussi obligatoire en France qu'en Belgique ! La seule différence, c'est qu'en France, si ce devoir n'est pas rempli, il n'est pas prévu de sanction !



Il n'est pas obligatoire puisque tu dois t'inscrire pour pouvoir voter, chez nous on est automatiquement sur les listes d'électeurs. Ça fait partie des devoirs du citoyen.


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il n'est pas obligatoire puisque tu dois t'inscrire pour pouvoir voter, chez nous on est automatiquement sur les listes d'électeurs. Ça fait partie des devoirs du citoyen.


En France, c'est plus rigolo



> En France, l'inscription sur les listes électorales est obligatoire, mais le vote ne l'est pas. En effet, l'obligation de voter s'applique uniquement pour les élections sénatoriales, les grands électeurs qui s'abstiennent sans raison valable étant condamnés au paiement d'une amende de 4,57 .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Ah oui d'accord


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

Donc P 77 avait tort ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc P 77 avait tort ?!...



Oui tu as raison.


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui tu as raison.


Fichtre !...
Diantre !...


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pour autant que je me souvienne, voter est déjà aussi obligatoire en France qu'en Belgique ! La seule différence, c'est qu'en France, si ce devoir n'est pas rempli, il n'est pas prévu de sanction !





gloup gloup a dit:


> Il n'est pas obligatoire puisque tu dois t'inscrire pour pouvoir voter, chez nous on est automatiquement sur les listes d'électeurs. Ça fait partie des devoirs du citoyen.



depuis le temps que j'habite en France je ne sais plus exactement comment se passe chez moi en Italie mais une chose est sure : je ne me suis jamais inscrite et pourtant la commune où je suis née me transmet via mon consulat  une carte que je dois présenter au moment de  voter 

pourquoi en France on doit s'inscrire ???
pourquoi les mairies ne font pas comme en Italie , c'est a dire vous envoyer une "invitation" aux votations ? 

je n'ai jamais votée en France   , pas par laxisme mais ..... je suis européenne , je vis en France  (pas de nationalité française ) et je ne sais même pas si j'ai le droit et le devoir de voter !!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> depuis le temps que j'habite en France je ne sais plus exactement comment se passe chez moi en Italie mais une chose est sure : je ne me suis jamais inscrite et pourtant la commune où je suis née me transmet via mon consulat  une carte que je dois présenter au moment de  voter
> 
> pourquoi en France on doit s'inscrire ???
> pourquoi les mairies ne font pas comme en Italie , c'est a dire vous envoyer une "invitation" aux votations ?
> ...



il n'y a pas de vote possible pour les étrangers vivant en France  bien qu'il y ai eu des appels pour les élections locales (municipales), mais ce n'est pas prêt de passer. Par contre tu peu voter en Italie via ton consultât et/ou l'ambassade. Certaines commune, via les commissariats, t'envoyai "une invitation" a t'inscrire sur les listes électorales a ton arriver dans la commune, cela avait fait scandale ! Tiens d'ailleurs pour les prochaines élections il faut que je m'inscrive a Paris, c'est loin chez mes parents  (mais je retournerai voter dimanche  )


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> voilà un terrain glissant
> __________________
> 
> Bon sinon, y'aurait pas comme des élections bientôt en france ?



Quand les effets d'annonce se prennent les pieds dans le tapis.

Le problème, c'est que l'effet d'annonce reste, et il le sait


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2010)

"La France a doit avoir peur (surtout d'ici dimanche)..."

Mouai... bon, quel journaleux (TF1 si possible) s'y colle pour remplacer Roger ??

 :sleep:


----------



## fedo (19 Mars 2010)

> il n'y a pas de vote possible pour les étrangers vivant en France  bien qu'il y ai eu des  appels pour les élections locales (municipales), mais ce n'est pas prêt  de passer.


non Mackie, les citoyens de l'Union Européenne peuvent voter aux municipales et aux européennes à condition de s'inscrire à la mairie.


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> non Mackie, les citoyens de l'Union Européenne peuvent voter aux municipales et aux européennes à condition de s'inscrire à la mairie.



a ça a  changer ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi le vote obligatoire belge ne marcherait pas en France



Ah le vote obligatoire, je sus pour.
Mais il faut, dans ce cas que les votes blancs soient comptabilisés comme des suffrages exprimés.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais il faut, dans ce cas que les votes blancs soient comptabilisés comme des suffrages exprimés.



+1


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais il faut, dans ce cas que les votes blancs soient comptabilisés comme des suffrages exprimés.



Euh... et qui est élu si le vote Blanc a la majorité ? C'est Juste ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "La France a doit avoir peur (surtout d'ici dimanche)..."
> 
> Mouai... bon, quel journaleux (TF1 si possible) s'y colle pour remplacer Roger ??
> 
> :sleep:



Et on a oublié la suite de son message :
« oui, la France a peur. Nous avons peur, *et c'est un sentiment qu'il faut que nous combattions*, je crois »

Du coup la signification de ce qu'il dit est exactement l'inverse de ce dont tout le monde se souvient...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh... et qui est élu si le vote blanc a la majorité ?



Ah ben voila une question qu'elle est bonne.
Personne.
On vire tous les candidats et on recommence.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben voila une question qu'elle est bonne.
> Personne.
> On vire tous les candidats et on recommence.



Et en attendant, je suis le chef (vezoulien gastronomique) et je désigne Mackie mon adjoint chargé de rédiger mes allocutions.


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben voila une question qu'elle est bonne.
> Personne.
> On vire tous les candidats et on recommence.



Si seulement..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah le vote obligatoire, je sus pour.



Et moi contre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et moi contre.



Ah ça ! Vu que les électeurs du Modem ont un esprit civique très développé, il n'y a quasiment pas d'abstentionnistes parmi eux, par conséquence, si les 50% d'abstentionnistes vont voter, le Modem passe de 5% à 2,5% des voix, on peu comprendre que tu ne sois pas emballé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

Fillon crame 13 000 euros pour rien



> Résumons : pour aller serrer la pince à quelques militants et peut-être même une foule de figurants, François Fillon a dépensé 13 000 euros rien qu'en transport&#8230; et même pas au profit d'une entreprise française. Bref, la loose totale.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça ! Vu que les électeurs du Modem ont un esprit civique très développé, il n'y a pas d'abstentionnistes parmi eux, par conséquence, si les 50% d'abstentionnistes vont voter, le Modem passe de 5% à 2,5% des voix, on peu comprendre que tu ne sois pas emballé



Sérieusement, je suis contre car je pense que c'est aux politiques de tout bord de donner envie de voter (et vu ce que à quoi on a assisté pendant cette campagne, je comprends qu'on ait eu envie de s'abstenir). Rendre le vote obligatoire ne règlera rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Rendre le vote obligatoire ne règlera rien.



Je ne pense pas comme toi, si la prise en compte des votes blancs est associée à la mesure et que les amendes sont assez dissuasives, peut-être que la classe politique commencerait à comprendre certaines choses auxquelles elle reste totalement fermée à ce jour.

Par contre, il est clair que la dite classe politique n'est pas à la veille d'apprécier cette idée !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas comme toi, si la prise en compte des votes blancs est associée à la mesure et que les amendes sont assez dissuasives, peut-être que la classe politique commencerait à comprendre certaines choses auxquelles elle reste totalement fermée à ce jour.
> 
> Par contre, il est clair que la dite classe politique n'est pas à la veille d'apprécier cette idée !



La reconnaissance du vote blanc, je suis pour. Et je pense que ça changerait bien des choses, sans même que le vote soit rendu obligatoire.

Et, si tout ce qu'on trouvait pour inciter les gens à aller était de les menacer de leur coller une amende s'ils n'y vont pas, on serait tombé bien bas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> si tout ce qu'on trouvait pour inciter les gens à aller était de les menacer de leur coller une amende s'ils n'y vont pas, on serait tombé bien bas.



Peut-être, mais si c'est le prix à payer pour sortir de la république bananière qu'est devenue la France, je dis "Payons le !"


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sérieusement, je suis contre car je pense que c'est aux politiques de tout bord de donner envie de voter (et vu ce que à quoi on a assisté pendant cette campagne, je comprends qu'on ait eu envie de s'abstenir).




L'abstention ne traduit aucune expression, les gens qui s'abstiennent et qui osent ensuite dire qu'ils ne sont pas content de la politique n'ont qu'à la fermer comme ils l'ont fait quand il fallait donner son avis contrairement à ceux qui se sont déplacé pour exprimer ce mécontentement avec un vote blanc. Le vote blanc est un avis, que les politiques ne comptabilisent pas parce que sinon ça leur ferait trop mal. Ils sont bien gentils ces faux culs à dire que l'abstention est une faillite pour la démocratie mais dans le fond ça les arrangent tous autant qu'ils sont. Pfff, ils m'énervent tous ces nazes assoiffés de pouvoir, à chaque fois qu'ils parlent, certains en particulier, j'ai envie de foutre une baffe à mon téléviseur, radio oui journal.


----------



## meskh (19 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peut-être, mais si c'est le prix à payer pour sortir de la république bananière qu'est devenue la France, je dis "Payons le !"



Cela irait à l'encontre des libertés individuelles ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

Chez nous, le pourcentage de vote blanc/nul est annoncé lors des résultats électoraux. Ça donne une idée de la motivation des électeurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5427679 a dit:
			
		

> L'abstention ne traduit aucune expression, les gens qui s'abstiennent et qui osent ensuite dire qu'ils ne sont pas content de la politique n'ont qu'à la fermer comme ils l'ont fait quand il fallait donner son avis contrairement à ceux qui se sont déplacé pour exprimer ce mécontentement avec un vote blanc. Le vote blanc est un avis, que les politiques ne comptabilisent pas parce que sinon ça leur ferait trop mal. Ils sont bien gentils ces faux culs à dire que l'abstention est une faillite pour la démocratie mais dans le fond ça les arrangent tous autant qu'ils sont. Pfff, ils m'énervent tous ces nazes assoiffés de pouvoir, à chaque fois qu'ils parlent, certains en particulier, j'ai envie de foutre une baffe à mon téléviseur, radio oui journal.



Si le vote blanc était comptabilisé, il y aurait certainement moins d'abstention car ceux qui ont envie de manifester leur mécontentement vis-à-vis du gouvernement ou de la classe politique en général verraient un intérêt à se déplacer pour voter blanc.

Quant à dire qu'il le sera un jour.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------

Boire dans 365 bars en 365 jours: la mission de Marty Wombacher!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2010)

T'as tort : avec un vote obligatoire, le MO**M pourrait passer les 5%


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Chez nous, le pourcentage de vote blanc/nul est annoncé lors des résultats électoraux. Ça donne une idée de la motivation des électeurs.



Oui, mais toi, tu as la chance de vivre dans un pays civilisé !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, tu as la chance de vivre dans un pays civilisé !



Alors que nous vivons dans un pays où on passe son temps à maquiller les chiffres où leur faire dire ce qu'on a envie. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------

La crise risque d'enfermer des salariés dans le chômage "irréversiblement" (étude)

"Jésus crise": le slogan-choc pour inciter aux dons


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La crise risque d'enfermer des salariés dans le chômage "irréversiblement" (étude)



"_Le groupe Alpha est spécialiste du conseil aux comités d'entreprise et  de l'accompagnement des restructurations et fait partie des prestataires  privés choisis par Pôle emploi pour aider des chômeurs à retrouver du  travail._" Ils ont été payé combien pour nous dire ce que tout le monde sait déjà et pour se tirer une balle dans le pied au passage ? Parce que, si je suis bien, ils ne vont pas servir à grand chose.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2010)

Le vote blanc ou le vote noir comme aux Etats Unis je suis pour


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2010)

Les pov' !...  



> _L&#8217;ignorance gagne du terrain, et c&#8217;est jamais un signe de bonne santé  sociale ! »_


Dans la bouche d'un curé...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les pov' !...




Putain, mais qu'ils la ferment ces emmerdeurs... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les pov' !...
> 
> Dans la bouche d'un curé...



a tiens ça me rappel une blague, vous savez pourquoi les enfants de coeur ont toujours la raie sur le coté nickel ?


----------



## fedo (19 Mars 2010)

dans le genre la grande classe: surpoids = surtaxe à la crémation


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2010)

fedo a dit:


> dans le genre la grande classe: surpoids = surtaxe à la crémation


Bah ouais, ca fait partie de la taxe carbone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La crise risque d'enfermer des salariés dans le chômage "irréversiblement" (étude)



Et de 2 !

Tant de bonheur étalé en si peu de temps, c'est limite indécent.


----------



## Dead head (20 Mars 2010)

*Encore un coup de ces pirates multirécidivistes chevronnés de l'UMP.*


----------



## Grug (20 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les pov' !...
> 
> Dans la bouche d'un curé...


on est dejà le premier avril  :affraid:


----------



## Dead head (20 Mars 2010)

On peut vraiment écrire et dire *n'importe quoi* (1).

On peut vraiment écrire et dire *n'importe quoi* (2).


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Encore un coup de ces pirates multirécidivistes chevronnés de l'UMP.*


Sur le site de l'UMP:


> Afin de respecter le code électoral, l'opération "mobiliser un ami" est terminée.
> Merci de votre compréhension.


Z'ont vraiment honte de rien ceux là


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2010)

Les politiques n'ont honte de rien, tout le monde le sait


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sur le site de l'UMP:
> 
> Z'ont vraiment honte de rien ceux là



Ba, en même temps, depuis leur clip "changer le monde"... il ne craignent plus rien...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Ah ben là, je suis d'accord avec le CD&V. C'est vraiment pas le moment. :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ba, en même temps, depuis leur clip "changer le monde"... il ne craignent plus rien...  :rateau:



Oui, la barre a été mise très haut là :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, la barre a été mise très haut là :rateau:



Leur clip était nul. Tout le monde s'est foutu de leur gueule. Mais on a parlé de ça partout. Donc quelque part, ils ont quand même réussi leur coup.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2010)

Oué :



> Regardez : je fais de la merde et on parle de moi. Quel buzz, j'ai réussi mon coup


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Un SDF tué pour 15 euros à la gare du Midi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> ...Tout le monde s'est foutu de leur gueule. Mais on a parlé de ça partout. Donc quelque part, ils ont quand même réussi leur coup.



voilà, exactement comme pour le modem... non rien...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

une branlée comme prévu, mais grosse poussé du FN ! et possible passage de la Corse a gauche ?!

edit : cela semble ce confirmer


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> possible passage de la Corse a gauche ?!


Ah non, ils sont assez corrompus comme ça !


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

Georges Frêche tacle tout le monde en direct


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Moi j'veux voir la tête de Valérie


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah non, ils sont assez corrompus comme ça !



on peu dire que la gauche est en plein boom, surtout en corse


----------



## Dead head (22 Mars 2010)

(bla bla bla) Et les gagnants du week-end sont :
les abstentionnistes,
Martine Aubry,
le XV de France,
Le Pen,
Jacques Viguier.

Pour rire un peu, je vous présente monsieur *Robert Ménard, ancien président de Reporters sans frontières* (RSF). Ce Monsieur, défenseur des droits de l'homme-journaliste, mérite à être connu : entre autres qualités il est aussi défenseur de la peine de mort, de la torture et de l'homophobie. Sera-t-il dans une prochaine liste de gagnants ?


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2010)

T'as quand même oublié d'être un peu positif et de regarder de l'autre côté de l'atlantique..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> (bla bla bla) Et les gagnants du week-end sont :
> les abstentionnistes,
> Martine Aubry,
> le XV de France,
> ...



Le camp des abstentionnistes est une nouvelle fois le grand vainqueur de ces élections, ce qui n'empêche pas les uns de dire "On a gagné. Vivement 2012 !" et les autres de dire "On progresse (et ce n'est pas un vote sanction contre le Président car l'enjeu est régional et pas national)".


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> (bla bla bla) Ce Monsieur, défenseur des droits de l'homme-journaliste, mérite à être connu : entre autres qualités il est aussi défenseur de la peine de mort, de la torture et de l'homophobie. Sera-t-il dans une prochaine liste de gagnants ?


Faudrait quand même apprendre à lire. 


> « Dans une société comme la nôtre, il est en effet plus facile d'être hétérosexuel que gay. Soucieux de mes enfants, je ne leur souhaite donc rien qui puisse rendre leur vie plus difficile. »


De mon point de vue, c'est être réaliste, pas homophobe. Il ne dit pas qu'il renierait ses enfants s'ils étaient gays.
De même pour la torture, si tu as pris la peine de suivre le lien, tu verrais qu'il réagit, toujours de mon point de vue, en 'être humain' : 


> Je sais plus, je suis perdu, parce qu'à un moment donné je ne sais plus où il faut arrêter, où il faut mettre le curseur. .../... moi, si c'était ma fille que l'on prenait en otage, il n'y aurait aucune limite



'si c'était ma fille'. Tout est la. Alors arrétons un peu avec les raccourcis à la con.


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

mado a dit:


> T'as quand même oublié d'être un peu positif et de regarder de l'autre côté de l'atlantique..



La premiere tentative date de 1916, bravo


----------



## Dead head (22 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait quand même apprendre à lire.
> 
> De mon point de vue, c'est être réaliste, pas homophobe. Il ne dit pas qu'il renierait ses enfants s'ils étaient gays.(...) Alors arrétons un peu avec les raccourcis à la con.



Je suis métis. Je suis né d'un père métis, à la peau bien colorée, et d'une mère "blanche". Je me souviens que dans ma jeunesse ma mère me parlait de ces amis et des membres de sa famille qui lui déconseillaient, pleins de bonne volonté et de réalisme, de se marier avec un "homme de couleur" ; ils lui prodiguaient ce conseil "réaliste" non pas parce qu'ils étaient racistes mais pour lui éviter une vie compliquée à cause du racisme  . Très jeune, j'en ai conclu que le racisme, comme le Diable, pouvaient prendre des allures bien angéliques.

Quelqu'un a écrit "L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions".




mado a dit:


> T'as quand même oublié d'être un peu positif et de regarder de l'autre côté de l'atlantique..



Tu as tout à fait raison.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2010)

*Les deux vérités de François Fillon*


----------



## KARL40 (22 Mars 2010)

Christine Boutin 's not dead mais toujours aussi stupide ... 


Elle a beau rajeunir son look, les idées restent toujours aussi rétrogrades (souvenez-vous lors du vote du PACS à l'assemblée ....)


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Christine Boutin 's not dead mais toujours aussi stupide ...



en tout cas tout les ans, il fout un bordel ce festival, c'est tant mieux en tout cas, enfin j'ai jamais vu autant de boue


----------



## fedo (23 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Christine Boutin 's not dead mais toujours aussi stupide ...
> 
> 
> Elle a beau rajeunir son look, les idées restent toujours aussi rétrogrades (souvenez-vous lors du vote du PACS à l'assemblée ....)



tant mieux comme ça elle ne va pas rester longtemps député européen, idem pour Philippe de Villiers.

une publicité opportune et inattendue pour le Hellfest 
ils vont pouvoir rajouter un encart:"désapprouvé par Christophe Béchu, François Fillon, Christine Boutin et Philippe de Villiers". un gage de qualité 
très belle affiche notamment le vendredi et le dimanche.

vu le score de Béchu, le Hellfest a encore de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2010)

L'Amérique profonde m'étonnera toujours


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> L'Amérique profonde m'étonnera toujours



C'est quand même osé de vouloir prendre son pied &#8230; À côté de ses pompes !


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2010)

[mode guignols] Ah bon ? [/mode guignols]


----------



## Dead head (23 Mars 2010)

*L'imposture Allègre.*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Mars 2010)

Le futur Sena sera britannique.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5431595 a dit:
			
		

> Le futur Sena sera britannique.


Jai 44 ans et je nai pas mon permis de conduire. Donc jen serais incapable :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *L'imposture Allègre.*



Ben quoi ? Il ment Allègrement &#8230; Quoi de plus normal ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2010)

ho pitain... il n'en loupe pas une... pas une seule ne nous sera épargnée...   :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Le  policier accusé davoir violé une femme en garde à vue assure que  cétait dans une ambiance très conviviale


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le  policier accusé davoir violé une femme en garde à vue assure que  cétait dans une ambiance très conviviale


Une conception très large de la convivialité :mouais:


----------



## DJéjé (23 Mars 2010)

Actualité du net:
Opération "Fuck an iPad"

Il menace de détruire un iPad  à coup de marteau :rateau:.

Une agence web suisse lausannoise a lancé un concours mettant en jeu un iPad. Le buzz ne s'est pas fait attendre et rapidement s'est propagée sur les divers réseaux sociaux.
Antistatique a répliqué en demandant de sauver l'iPad du destin funeste qui pourrai lui arriver.

Sinon pour ceux qui veulent participer c'est ici : http://www.antistatique.net/ipad/


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Mars 2010)

Psychothérapie de groupe pour les parlementaires UMP après la fessée des élections :casse:  :hosto:

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...se-des-parlementaires-ump_1323220_823448.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




DJéjé a dit:


> Il menace de détruire un iPad  à coup de marteau :rateau:.


Laissez-les vivre


----------



## jugnin (23 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le  policier accusé davoir violé une femme en garde à vue assure que  cétait dans une ambiance très conviviale



Ah ouais. Le conviviol, pour les violeurs sympathiques. Fallait y penser.


----------



## Dead head (23 Mars 2010)

*Le Petit Nicolas s'amuse (septembre 2009).

Le Petit Nicolas s'amuse (mars 2010).
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Le Petit Nicolas s'amuse (septembre 2009).
> 
> Le Petit Nicolas s'amuse (mars 2010).
> *


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Le Petit Nicolas s'amuse (septembre 2009).
> 
> Le Petit Nicolas s'amuse (mars 2010).
> *



J'aime bien le :



			
				qui vous savez a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne le fait pas c'est pas honnête !



Par contre, il trouvait honnête de surtaxer les "micro-pollueurs" particuliers, et d'exonérer de la dite taxe les plus gros pollueurs du pays ? Sa taxe carbone à lui, c'était "plus tu pollue, moins tu paie, et vice et versa" !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Mars 2010)

Tu croyais quand même pas que les entreprises allaient payer ? Qu'est-ce que tu peux être crédule


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2010)

*Taxe carbone : Chantal Jouanno se dit «désespérée»*

On parie combien que c'est pas pour autant qu'elle donnera sa démission?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Taxe carbone : Chantal Jouanno se dit «désespérée»*
> 
> On parie combien que c'est pas pour autant qu'elle donnera sa démission?



Moi, je ne parierai pas 1 euro là-dessus. Je suis sûr de perdre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je ne parierai pas 1 euro là-dessus. Je suis sûr de perdre.



Cela dit les kata-strophes c'est sa passion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2010)

Pour un juge, il ne faut pas rouler en Jaguar à Charleroi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour un juge, il ne faut pas rouler en Jaguar à Charleroi



Ouais mais qu'est-ce qu'il avait besoin cet abruti de faire des rodéos avec sa Jag' à 11h du soir, les vitres ouvertes et la musique à fond.  Au bout d'un moment on a eu marre


----------



## itako (23 Mars 2010)

Un chinois de 17 ans se fait backstab à cause d'un cheat


----------



## Dead head (24 Mars 2010)

*Autres temps, autres murs.*


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2010)

PATOCH' ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Taxe carbone : Chantal Jouanno se dit «désespérée»*
> 
> On parie combien que c'est pas pour autant qu'elle donnera sa démission?



Gagné ! Jouanno a annoncé qu'elle ne démissionnerait pas.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Quant on est au pouvoir, difficile de le lacher


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Mars 2010)

*À peine nommé au gouvernement, Georges Tron est sur la sellette pour une histoire dappartement*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Auto  Smiley  Computer vision smile generator


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> PATOCH' ?!...



Ah mais c'est qu'ici ça fait un petit moment qu'on le sait...   



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Quant on est au pouvoir, difficile de le lacher&#8230;



M'ouais... En même temps ça montre bien l'énooooorme pouvoir dont elle jouit, la rombière...  :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah mais c'est qu'ici ça fait un petit moment qu'on le sait...


Ah mais je ne suis qu'un pinzu_machin_, moi !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mars 2010)

Un beau par contre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un beau par contre.



J'attendais que quelqu'un le dise...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Gagné ! Jouanno a annoncé qu'elle ne démissionnerait pas.


Visiblement les femmes de Sarkoland ont une grande capacité d'avalage de couleuvre (Cf Rama Yade, Fadela Amara, NKM...)
Faut croire qu'elle doit pas être bien grosse la couleuvre...


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un beau par contre.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'attendais que quelqu'un le dise...


:feuquiou:© !... 


Grèce, Portugal... :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'ouais... En même temps ça montre bien l'énooooorme pouvoir dont elle jouit, la rombière...  :sleep:



Il n'y a plus qu'à refaire la déco pour l'installation du siège de Femu a Corsica au fond de la piscine


----------



## fedo (24 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Grèce, Portugal... :sleep:



je le replace ici aussi:

la baisse de la note du Portugal est une escroquerie intellectuelle  complète de la part de l'agence Fitch.
elle abaisse la note parce que la perspective de reprise du Portugal  dans les années à venir est plus faible que pour ces voisins.
c'est ridicule.
personne n'est capable de prédire l'intensité de la reprise économique à  6 mois, voire le basculement vers une figure en W.

il faut rappeler que Fitch notait AAA les produits dérivés subprime  jusqu'en 2007

mais ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose puisque ça fait encore baisser  l'euro, et donc ça favorise les exportations européennes et l'inflation,  bref que du bon pour les budgets des Etats membres de l'Eurozone.

et ça va accélérer les mesures en faveur des Etats du club Med.

et aussi: il confond France2 et TF1, menace ces derniers et finit en garde à vue.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2010)

*ça rigole pas, là bas... * :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2010)

Polaroid...


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2010)

une 4ème ligne d'hominidé découverte en Sibérie.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2010)

Sortez les calibres, la guerre pour 2012 commence !

Sebastien, combien de divisions ?


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2010)

Journée de la Procrastination&#8230; (et toujours[pub]et au delà de la mode procrastination active [/pub]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Journée de la Procrastination (et toujours[pub]et au delà de la mode procrastination active [/pub]



Bof ! La procrastination, c'est dépassé (voir ma signature) :king:


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2010)

C'est juste de la Procrastination au carré* 



*je chercherais le raccourci demain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> C'est juste de la Procrastination au carré*



Ce qui parait logique, vu que ça n'est pas avec ce genre de principe que l'affaire peut être menée rondement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Journée de la Procrastination


 
Ouaip.
Je vous donnerais mon avis sur la question demain.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2010)

Ce que j'adore dans ce genre d'article...
Ce n'est pas... l'article en lui même... 
Mais bien les commentaires qui suivent...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce que j'adore dans ce genre d'article...
> Ce n'est pas... l'article en lui même...
> Mais bien les commentaires qui suivent...


 
Ouaip.
Quand même, affirmer : "Il a préféré mener une politique dite d'ouverture donc de gauche." en parlant de Sarkozy, il faut oser.

Sarkozy a mené une politique de gauche...

Il y a des coups de pied au cul qui se remettent à demain (pour ne pas dire qu'ils se perdent) - journée de la procrastination oblige.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2010)

ben en même temps... le courrier des lecteurs du Figaro...   :sleep:


----------



## Vincere44 (25 Mars 2010)

Les génies sont souvent torturés


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2010)

Un nouveau "continent" de déchets a été découvert dans l'océan Atlantique Nord !

Vas y Chantal, lache pas le morceau! Fais lui un high kick rotatif à ce bâtard de Sarko!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Mars 2010)

Le plastique n'est pas si fantastique.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2010)

Bush prend la chemise de Clinton pour un essuie-tout


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

On ne voit que ce qu'on regarde


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bush prend la chemise de Clinton pour un essuie-tout



Oh pitain, mais quel boulet !!!!!  :rateau:

plus vrai que ça marionnette aux guignols une fois de plus...  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bush prend la chemise de Clinton pour un essuie-tout


Il a serré la main dun pauvre ! Rendez-vous compte  :mouais:


----------



## KARL40 (25 Mars 2010)

D'un coté on veut presque obliger les gens à travailler le dimanche, le soir ...
Bref que la vie ne se résume qu'à consommer ...

Et d'un autre coté on interdit cela ... 

http://veilleur.blog.lemonde.fr/201...ries-de-nuit/#xtor=RSS-32280322#xtor=RSS-3208

J'adore ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un nouveau "continent" de déchets a été découvert dans l'océan Atlantique Nord !
> 
> Vas y Chantal, lache pas le morceau! Fais lui un high kick rotatif à ce bâtard de Sarko!



Déjà bu. Cela dit une piqûre de rappel (une de vos spécialités ) est toujours utile


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déjà bu. Cela dit une piqûre de rappel (une de vos spécialités )



*y'en a qui boivent, ici*


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2010)

Ne fais pas comme si tu ne connaissais pas l'expression...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> D'un coté on veut presque obliger les gens à travailler le dimanche, le soir ...
> Bref que la vie ne se résume qu'à consommer ...
> 
> Et d'un autre coté on interdit cela ...
> ...



Ah bah oui mais faut le comprendre Estrosi, toutes ces épicerie sont quand même tenues par des arabes alors hein faut ce qu'y faut pour être réélu dans une  ville où le FN  fait péter tous les scores...


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bush prend la chemise de Clinton pour un essuie-tout



[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bUVYcWxvqaM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bUVYcWxvqaM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE] il en a l'habitude le coquin.


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2010)

la bonne nouvelle: qu'est ce que je vous disais hier 

le scandale
A ce sujet, il faut savoir que le prix du gaz sur les marchés financiers n'a jamais été aussi bas (consommation mondiale en berne totale) mais que GDF a des contrats de livraison de gaz indexés sur le cours du pétrole parce que sa cellule de négociation ne fait pas le travail.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2010)

Dorothée fait un énorme bide avec son nouvel album.


----------



## Dead head (26 Mars 2010)

Il continue pourtant de faire la leçon et de dire aux gens comment ils doivent s'aimer :


----------



## KARL40 (26 Mars 2010)

Quand l'argent tombe du ciel (ou d'un camion pour être plus précis !! ) ...

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101...-tombent-d-un-camion-la-foule-se-jette-dessus


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dorothée fait un énorme bide avec son nouvel album.



Qui çà


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Quand l'argent tombe du ciel (ou d'un camion pour être plus précis !! ) ...
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101...-tombent-d-un-camion-la-foule-se-jette-dessus



«_Nous espérons que dautres personnes vont avoir un comportement  citoyen_». Tout à fait, il faut prendre exemple sur le comportement citoyen des banquiers


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2010)

Sarkozy recadre Jouanno sur la taxe carbone: "Je n'ai pas apprécié ses propos"


La Californie songe au cannabis pour se renflouer

On devrait peut-être faire pareil pour remplir les caisses de l'Etat.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sarkozy recadre Jouanno sur la taxe carbone: "Je n'ai pas apprécié ses propos"



Elle va peut être bien "démissionner" finalement...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Elle va peut être bien "démissionner" finalement...  :rateau:



Elle a plus de chance de se faire virer que de démissionner.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2010)

En tous cas, ça y'est la couleuvre est officiellement avalée.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Mars 2010)

Mais, mais, Chantal Jouanno, c'est pas celle dont la rumeur dit qu'elle fait crac-crac avec BIBIPPPPP pendant que Carla s'occupe de la mandoline de BIBIIIIIPPP ????



Sinon, 



PATOCHHHHHHHHHH !

Alors, un planning prévisionnel.


Lundi 29 mars : défilé de la nation corse place Saint Nicolas. Les hommes auront le couteau entre les dents.
Mardi 30 mars : Annonce de la collectivisation de toutes les terres agricoles. Les bergeries sont transformées en kolkhozes.
Mercredi 31 mars : annonce du jumelage de Bastia avec PyongYang, et du  jumelage d'Ajaccio avec Tirana.
Jeudi 1 avril : débarquement du premier char russe en baie de Sartène, accueillie par une population en liesse.
Vendredi 2 mars : expulsion des étrangers. Christian Clavier prend le premier ferry.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...
> Vendredi 2 mars : expulsion des étrangers. Christian Clavier prend le premier ferry.



s'il pouvait le prendre dans la gueule, ça serait sa scène la plus drôle depuis... depuis... bon, ça serait sa 1ére scène drôle !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Aubry battrait Sarkozy au 2e tour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> s'il pouvait le prendre dans la gueule, ça serait sa scène la plus drôle depuis... depuis... bon, ça serait sa 1ére scène drôle !  :rateau:



Il a déjà pris les devants : il met sa villa en vente.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> PATOCHHHHHHHHHH !



Je sais, je sais... J'en fais sous moi non stop, de joie, depuis dimanche dernier... :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2010)

Hinhinhin...
Hum, hum&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mars 2010)

La capacité de certains à comprendre les choses de travers et à le clamer haut et fort me laisse pantois...

Ce sont les mêmes qui devaient croire que Bedos incitait au racisme dans son sketch sur Marrakech... 

Bienvenue dans un monde où tout désormais doit être fait et dit au premier degré...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sais, je sais... J'en fais sous moi non stop, de joie, depuis dimanche dernier... :love:



Tu veux que je te prête ma vieille poche ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux que je te prête ma vieille poche ?  :love:



Merci, ami ; mais sans façons... 
Je laisse couler, là. C'est trop d'bonheur... :love:


----------



## Dead head (27 Mars 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> La capacité de certains à comprendre les choses de travers et à le clamer haut et fort me laisse pantois...
> 
> Ce sont les mêmes qui devaient croire que Bedos incitait au racisme dans son sketch sur Marrakech...
> 
> Bienvenue dans un monde où tout désormais doit être fait et dit au premier degré...



Je ne prends pas la défense de Marie-Noëlle Lienemann et Paul Quilès, loin de là. Il me semble simplement plus juste de compléter le post de fredintosh par *les arguments de Paul Quilès* ; je précise que celui-ci ne m'a pas convaincu.


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2010)

La télé qui dénonce les dérives de la télé &#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je ne prends pas la défense de Marie-Noëlle Lienemann et Paul Quilès, loin de là. Il me semble simplement plus juste de compléter le post de fredintosh par *les arguments de Paul Quilès* ; je précise que celui-ci ne m'a pas convaincu.



Ca ne convainc pas plus, d'autant plus que j'ai regardé le programme en question. Et je pense que l'effet qu'il peut produire est inverse à celui qu'ils redoutent.


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mars 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci, ami ; mais sans façons...
> Je laisse couler, là. C'est trop d'bonheur... :love:




Fait attention, quand même. À cause de toi, les chaussées aux alentours de ta maison sont devenues très glissantes. Les pompiers en sont au 5° 4x4 qui fait une sortie de route dans le virage en dessous de chez toi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Fait attention, quand même. À cause de toi, les chaussées aux alentours de ta maison sont devenues très glissantes. Les pompiers en sont au 5° 4x4 qui fait une sortie de route dans le virage en dessous de chez toi...



Ah oui, quand même ! C'est à ce point là.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (27 Mars 2010)

*Miss Moneypenny va tomber en pâmoison : le scooter lance-flammes existe, si si*  :modo:

Tu te goures de manette, le type derrière toi est carbonisé :affraid:


----------



## fedo (27 Mars 2010)

on a retrouvé l'astéroïde chauffard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2010)

Un préfet, ça ferme sa gueule ou ça demande à être relevé de ses fonctions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Un préfet, ça ferme sa gueule ou ça demande à être relevé de ses fonctions.



C'est curieux, comme cette histoire m'en rappelle d'autres (bien plus graves, point de vue conséquences, certes, mais résultant des mêmes mécanismes de pensée du point de vue des fonctionnaires impliqués), survenues il y a des années, mais récemment illustrées par un film magnifique intitulé "La Rafle", et sanctionnées il y a quelques temps par la condamnation d'un ancien secrétaire de préfecture, devenu ensuite ministre de l'intérieur avant d'être rattrapé par son passé vers la fin de sa vie


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2010)

Il y en a qui ont l'art de rendre leur nuit de noces inoubliables.    

C'est drôle cette maladie qu'on certains à tout perdre.    

Maintenant ils nous emmerdent même quand on ne fait rien de mal.    

J'ai toujours dis que le métro  c'était mortel.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2010)

Nan mais !...  



> _excédée par les reproches répétés d&#8217;une cliente et de sa fille  mécontentes de la disposition des morceaux de pommes sur la pâtisserie_


  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2010)

C'est un peu tarte, comme histoire


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan mais !...
> 
> :rateau:



VDM


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan mais !...
> 
> :rateau:



ptain, elle mérite cette vieille rombière plaignante, une seule solution :







 :hein:


et si au passage Noel Godin pouvait choper P77...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ptain, elle mérite cette vieille rombière plaignante, une seule solution :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>


 
Ouais, ben la crème est très mal disposée sur la tarte, je trouve, c'est très mal fait, je me plaindrais.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, ben la crème est très mal disposée sur la tarte, je trouve, c'est très mal fait, je me plaindrais.


Quelle c&#8230;!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan mais
> 
> 
> > :mouais: Une phrase très inquiétante dans cet article : _Avec de plus en plus daffaires à traiter et de moins en moins de moyens, la justice est au bord de lexplosion._


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> tirhum a dit:
> 
> 
> > Nan mais
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on envoyait directement chier ce genre de personnes qui portent plainte pour rien, on n'aurait déjà plus de moyens à consacrer à de vraies affaires.
> Ce n'est pas à un tribunal de prendre part à une connerie pareille.



Bonne idée.



Site présidentiel: quand l'Élysée copie la Maison Blanche.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on envoyait directement chier ce genre de personnes qui portent plainte pour rien, *on n'aurait déjà plus de moyens* à consacrer à de vraies affaires.
> Ce n'est pas à un tribunal de prendre part à une connerie pareille.


J'éspère que tu voulais plutôt dire 'on aurait plus de moyens' (= on aurait davantage de moyens) ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mars 2010)

un modo qui ne sait pas utiliser les balises 





> , ça flingue la réputation d'un forum...


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> CheepnisAroma a dit:
> 
> 
> > tirhum a dit:
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2010)

Fab, c'est pour toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab, c'est pour toi




J'en veux un :love::love::love:

D'ailleurs, puisque ça va être d'actualité...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2010)

On arrive a faire des trucs pas mal quand même avec iMovie et une police Agency FB.

:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> On arrive a faire des trucs pas mal quand même avec iMovie et une police Agency FB.
> 
> :rateau:



n'empêche, c'est quand même tous des tapettes dans les cirques...


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonne idée.
> 
> 
> 
> Site présidentiel: quand l'Élysée copie la Maison Blanche.


un poil capilotractée cette info, pas convaincu par le démonstration


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> un modo qui ne sait pas utiliser les balises [ quote], ça flingue la réputation d'un forum...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'en veux un :love::love::love:
> 
> D'ailleurs, puisque ça va être d'actualité... :siffle



Et en plus, il merde aussi sur les smiley 





/me pense qu'abuser des lunettes 3D n'est pas bon du tout


----------



## KARL40 (29 Mars 2010)

Joyeux annif à mes chaussures préférées ! :love:

http://www.liberation.fr/vous/0101627319-la-doc-a-cinquante-ans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> un poil capilotractée cette info, pas convaincu par le démonstration



J'ai regardé les 2 sites et pour moi ça ne fait aucun doute qu'ils ont copié le site de la présidence US pour refaire celui de l'Elysée.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

Quelqu'un a même repris accessiblity.css mais il l'a vidé (sigh).


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2010)

Quand l'éternité ne dure pas plus de 5 à dix ans


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand l'éternité ne dure pas plus de 5 à dix ans





> Quant aux consommateurs, ils devront apprendre à se préoccuper de la  longévité de leurs supports


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> http://www.dinosoria.com/enigmes/cuneiforme-babylone.jpg



Oui, mais d'un autre côté, ceux là, il ne reste pas grand-monde équipé du lecteur adéquat pour les lire


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais d'un autre côté, ceux là, il ne reste pas grand-monde équipé du lecteur adéquat pour les lire


Oui, tu as raison©... :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Mars 2010)

Les chats auraient vraiment 9 vies ?    

En période de crise on ne noie pas forcément son chagrin dans l'alcool. Trop cher


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2010)

Maille nem is Nicolas Sarkozy   

Sur le site de l'Elysée, cette lecture audio en anglais a été désactivée (tu m'étonnes !).


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

Faudrait savoir, hein !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2010)

*habillés pour l'hiver...*


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2010)

Une bonne nouvelle...................


.....................et une moins bonne​


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Une bonne nouvelle



Il est temps que les armateurs et les affréteurs commencent à comprendre qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire n'importe quoi avec leur flotte et leurs cargaisons...
Ne reste plus que la condition des équipages, mais ça, c'est encore une autre paire de manches... :hein:



TimeCapsule a dit:


> *habillés pour l'hiver...*


C'est marrant le type d'articles que tu sélectionnes...
Ça me fait penser à quelqu'un...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *habillés pour l'hiver...*



Il ne faisait pas partie de ceux qui aboyaient pour la liberté de la presse il y a quelques temps ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2010)

Girouette, pirouette, cacahouète...


----------



## boodou (30 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il ne faisait pas partie de ceux qui aboyaient pour la liberté de la presse il y a quelques temps ?



Ne mélenchon pas les torchons et les serviettes !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2010)

P77, sors de ce corps


----------



## boodou (30 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> P77, sors de ce corps



'fectivement


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2010)

Actualité amusante (et dérisoire)


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2010)

Et allez !...
Chacun son tour...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et allez !...
> Chacun son tour...



Et on parlait encore il y a peut du fait de mettre au pas le monde de la finance : Fitch éternue et ce sont les États qui s'enrhument....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Visiter un trou du cul


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Visiter un trou du cul



Un test, hein !


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Actualité amusante (et dérisoire)




Rien sur "jet" en revanche..


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2010)

mado a dit:


> Rien sur "jet" en revanche..



Faudrait remettre mr Allgood sur l'affaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Actualité amusante (et dérisoire)



"bolidage" est le truc le plus nul qu'ils aient trouvé. De toutes façons, comme les autres, il va sûrement finir aux oubliettes.


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2010)

mado a dit:


> Rien sur "jet" en revanche..


C'est toi qui a posté la réaction de 20h16 ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mars 2010)

tiens, en parlant de trou du Q de taille impressionnante...  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tiens, en parlant de trou du Q de taille impressionnante...  :sleep:



Ben oui, mais la question à se poser, c'est : quel poids aurait-elle, s'il n'y avait pas quelques centaines de milliers (voire plus) de trous du cul de taille standard pour adhérer à se thèses ? On a le même genre de problème chez nous, avec Nakunnil !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mars 2010)

A consommer avec modération, oui, le vin de messe aussi... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2010)

Dada à pied


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dada à pied



Elle avait encore une voiture de ministre alors qu'elle n'était plus ministre ? WTF ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2010)

*rien ne manque ?* :afraid:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *rien ne manque ?* :afraid:



Et le cours de l'ovaire il est à combien ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *rien ne manque ?* :afraid:



Le pauvre gars n'a vraiment pas de couilles bol.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2010)

P77, sors du corps de [Vezøul]Numerø41

P77, sors du corps de iDuck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> P77, sors du corps de [Vezøul]Numerø41
> 
> P77, sors du corps de iDuck



Non ! Il peut être dans plusieurs corps à la fois ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Non ! Il peut être dans plusieurs corps à la fois ?



Je ne penses pas par contre il peut avoir plusieurs cors (il en a même plusieurs très certainement).


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5439608 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne penses pas par contre il peut avoir plusieurs cors (il en a même plusieurs très certainement).




Tiens, si je me désabonnais de ce fil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5439608 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne penses pas par contre il peut avoir plusieurs cors (il en a même plusieurs très certainement).



Non, j'ai des guitares, mais pas de cor, ni de chasse, ni au pied ! 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, si je me désabonnais de ce fil...



Curieux, juste là, je me posais la même question


----------



## Dead head (1 Avril 2010)

*Un robot au pouvoir !*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Mouais  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------

Dans le même genre: Le Palais de Justice transformé en salle de concert


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Un robot au pouvoir !*



C'est pas pire que d'utiliser des voyantes comme certains avant lui...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas pire que d'utiliser des voyantes comme certains avant lui...



Certes, mais là on a la preuve de l'inefficacité totale du robot, même un bête logiciel de chez M$ aurait quand même été capable de déceler que le meilleur moyen d'améliorer la situation, c'était de virer le nain


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mouais
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------
> 
> Dans le même genre: Le Palais de Justice transformé en salle de concert



ce qui est sûr c'est que ça a couté un pont pendant quoi 20ans de rénovation ? et qu'au final, il n'y a pas moyen d'assurer plus de sécurité ... 

tiens, puisque c'est le jour: 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/peche/inquietude-au-cern-des-trous-noirs-mangent-la-matiere-202700


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce qui est sûr c'est que ça a couté un pont pendant quoi 20ans de rénovation ? et qu'au final, il n'y a pas moyen d'assurer plus de sécurité ...
> 
> tiens, puisque c'est le jour:
> 
> http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/peche/inquietude-au-cern-des-trous-noirs-mangent-la-matiere-202700



Relis bien la dernière phrase (les deux derniers mots, pour être précis)  



> "Méfiez vous de tous ceux qui vous diront le contraire : ils ne cherchent qu'à noyer* le poisson*".



Tu as relu ? Bien maintenant, consulte le calendrier : quel jour sommes nous ? 

"NOZOB", hein !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis bien la dernière phrase (les deux derniers mots, pour être précis)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis bien la dernière phrase (les deux derniers mots, pour être précis)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




euh pascal, pourquoi ais-je écrit 

"puisque c'est le jour"

à ton avis, hein 



par contre, il y a une partie de vrai en ce qui concerne notre joli palais de justice ! 
Sa rénovation, entamée il a  plusieurs décénnies, a fait grand bruit en gelbique
Suite à plusieurs évasions récentes, il a été décidé d'en améliorer la sécurité, ce qui ne semble pas faisable
La décision a dont été prise, si je ne m'abuse, de délocaliser et de trouver une autre fonction à ce bâtiment

edit: complément d'info (et ce n'est pas un poisson)

La suite, posté par gloup gloup, est de l'ordre de la poisonnerie, bien entendu

voilou


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> euh pascal, pourquoi ais-je écrit
> 
> "puisque c'est le jour"
> 
> à ton avis, hein



J'l'avais pô vu ! :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2010)

Geneviève de Fontenay veut lancer son propre concours de miss


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Avril 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce qui est sûr c'est que ça a couté un pont pendant quoi 20ans de rénovation ? et qu'au final, il n'y a pas moyen d'assurer plus de sécurité ...
> 
> tiens, puisque c'est le jour...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis bien la dernière phrase (les deux derniers mots, pour être précis)
> Tu as relu ? Bien maintenant, consulte le calendrier : quel jour sommes nous ?...





Arlequin a dit:


> euh pascal, pourquoi ais-je écrit
> 
> "puisque c'est le jour"...uite, posté par gloup gloup, est de l'ordre de la poisonnerie, bien entendu
> 
> voilou





Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'l'avais pô vu ! :rose:








 




iDuck a dit:


> Geneviève de Fontenay veut lancer son propre concours de miss



Ouai, 1er avril ou pas, elle a prouvé depuis longtemps qu'elle s'y connaît super bien en morue la vieille rombière enchapeautée...  :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>



Depuis le temps que je vous dis que c'est pas moi


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2010)

Et toc !... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------

Je ne voudrais pas me prendre un "hornuss" dans la tronche !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas me prendre un "hornuss" dans la tronche !...



C'est aussi ce que doivent se dire les vaches juste à côté :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

On est mal barré, ça se confirme...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On est mal barré, ça se confirme...



Non? C'est pas vrai!!? C'est une blague non?


----------



## Dead head (1 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On est mal barré, ça se confirme...



Quelques heures plus tôt :



Dead head a dit:


> *Un robot au pouvoir !*


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Au temps pour moi...


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2010)

Dans la série l'Elysée et l'informatique, mais qui a peut-être une odeur de piscidé 

Beaucoup moins drôle et malheureusement réel, les cons, ça ose tout©



> &#8220;Seuls les joueurs qui sont des citoyens naturels des Etats-Unis avec deux parents de race caucasienne sont admis à jouer dans la ligue.&#8221;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans la série l'Elysée et l'informatique, mais qui a peut-être une odeur de piscidé



Heu...


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Un robot au pouvoir !*


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2010)

mais non on est pas du tout le premier avril&#8230;


----------



## havez (1 Avril 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce qui est sûr c'est que ça a couté un pont pendant quoi 20ans de rénovation ? et qu'au final, il n'y a pas moyen d'assurer plus de sécurité ...
> 
> tiens, puisque c'est le jour:
> 
> http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/peche/inquietude-au-cern-des-trous-noirs-mangent-la-matiere-202700



Je viens de lire la brève sur le site de la RTBF, et je suis quasiment en colère! 

Pourquoi? Et bien, comme pour "Bye Bye Belgium..." (faux JT annonçant la fin de la Belgique en 2007), ils ont refais le coup encore une fois...
6h30, radio "La Première" et "VivaCité", annonce très sérieuse de ce problème de pseudo-micro-trous noirs, sans la moindre allusion au 1er Avril! 

Qui doit-on croire dans les médias maintenant?...



:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais non on est pas du tout le premier avril



Mais enfin de quoi tu parles? 

PPF : 
*Internet sera suspendu pour travaux cet  été
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

*Facebook prêt à céder des données  personnelles sans accord préalable
*


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Le meilleur poisson d'Avril reste tout de même celui-ci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2010)

Les «ç» peuvent coûter cher sur iPhone.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Les «ç» peuvent coûter cher sur iPhone.



Pas que sur iPhone, et ça fait quelques années que cela est connu, je ne comprend pas que les gens ne s'en soit rendu compte que maintenant. De toute manière je pense que les français s'en foutent et aiment payer plein pot les sms parce que qu'en on connait le coût réel d'un sms et combien il est facturé sans parlé du fait que les opérateurs ont amorti leurs équipements depuis un bon moment avec, je pense qu'avant de se plaindre des caractères spéciaux il faudrait peut-être s'attaquer à l'escroquerie de la facturation de ses messages.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5441177 a dit:
			
		

> parce que qu'en on connait le coût réel d'un sms



Même aidé de mon Harraps© Français-SMS, je ne comprends pas le sens de ce passage :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même aidé de mon Harraps© Français-SMS, je ne comprends pas le sens de ce passage :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



Faux comprendre que je n'est pas en cor prix mon café du mat un et que le mot "lorsque" ne fait pas parti de mon vocabulaire (comme la majorité de la langue française).   



MACKIE TOUCH​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5441177 a dit:
			
		

> (...) je ne comprend pas que les gens ne s'en soit rendu compte que maintenant. (...)


Moi ça ne risquait pas, je n'ai pas de "ç" sur mon SonyEricsson (du moins en bdc, mais en cap oui). :rateau:
Ceci explique peut-être cela d'ailleurs.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2010)

*c'est très vilain de taper sur les syndicats...*


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2010)

Ouafff, ouaff !... 



> Un mafieux nous a dit : « Moi, je fais du chien depuis neuf ans. C&#8217;est  mieux que les filles, car ça ne parle pas. »


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2010)

Vive la crise !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Les «ç» peuvent coûter cher sur iPhone.



Ah les çons! Nan mais quelle bande de gros ençulés!


----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2010)

Seek and destroy


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2010)

*gaffe au lapin !*


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Seek and destroy



Mother Fucker


----------



## Madalvée (2 Avril 2010)

My tylor is rich.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *gaffe au lapin !*



Effet Kiss Cool ? 

[YOUTUBE]SVHEa8qpSf8[/YOUTUBE]






Internet plus cher avant fin 2010


----------



## Chang (3 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Seek and destroy



C'est quand meme honteux ces comportements de potaches en cravate ...  ... 

Et dire qu'ils sont payes par vos impots ... tsss ...  ...  ...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2010)

au moins on rigole


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

iPad : les files d'attente se forment à New York.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Nouvelle attaque de banque à Paris.


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Nouvelle attaque de banque à Paris.



a tiens, les banques ce ventait d'avoir mis partout dans les catacombes, les égouts, ... des capteurs de mouvement pour éviter cela


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens, les banques ce ventait d'avoir mis partout dans les catacombes, les égouts, ... des capteurs de mouvement pour éviter cela



« _Il ny a aucun dégât, aucun vol dans la salle des coffres. La tentative a échoué », a déclaré dimanche à lAFP le directeur de la communication du groupe Antoine Sire. Il a précisé que « le centre de télésurveillance de la BNP avait reçu des alertes de la salle forte de lagence », vers 03H50 (01H50 GMT) et avait « immédiatement appelé les forces de lordre_ »

c'est très bien de croire!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Fumer serait un signe de stupidité.


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2010)

Mon Q oui !


----------



## Madalvée (4 Avril 2010)

Reste à savoir si un faible QI est un signe de stupidité, ce qui scientifiquement se discute.


----------



## fredintosh (4 Avril 2010)

En admettant que cela soit prouvé, reste surtout à déterminer si le plus faible QI constaté est la conséquence du tabagisme, ou bien si c'en est la cause...
Et si les fumeurs testés venaient de s'en griller une, ou s'ils étaient en manque...

Bref, pas très rigoureux, tout ça.


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2010)

Et ceux qui ont fait l'étude, ils sont fumeurs ou pas ?
de tabac ou d'aut'chose ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bref, pas très rigoureux, tout ça.




j'oserais même dire "fumeux" 

OK, je sors


----------



## boodou (4 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Fumer serait un signe de stupidité.



Et quand on a été fumeur mais que l'on a arrêté ? :mouais:
...
Serais-je devenu encore plus intelligent que je ne le suis déjà ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Et quand on a été fumeur mais que l'on a arrêté ? :mouais:
> ...
> Serais-je devenu encore plus intelligent que je ne le suis déjà ?


kilékon©


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Pakistan : explosions en série à Peshawar.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2010)

*ah ces jeunes...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ah ces jeunes...*



Il faut vraiment être con pour massacrer à coups de batte de base-ball du matos à 500 dollars.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faut vraiment être con pour massacrer à coups de batte de base-ball du matos à 500 dollars.



Il voulait être le 1er à le faire, ça se respecte


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Il voulait être le 1er à le faire, ça se respecte



S'il fallait respecter tous ces abrutis qui pensent les premiers à faire les cons, on n'en sortirait plus !


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'il fallait respecter tous ces abrutis qui pensent les premiers à faire les cons, on n'en sortirait plus !



T'y connais rien a l'Art meuuuuuderne ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> T'y connais rien a l'Art meuuuuuderne ...  ...



Ça, c'est un fait avéré, et je prends bien soin de faire en sorte que ça continue !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Il voulait être le 1er à le faire, ça se respecte



Si j'achète un iPad, ça représentera un investissement conséquent (je ne peux pas lâcher 450/500 euros comme ça). Par conséquent ce ne sera pas ensuite pour me livrer à ce genre d'acte stupide.

Ces petits cons ne doivent pas connaître la valeur des choses.


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ces petits cons ne doivent pas connaître la valeur des choses.



c'est la génération "télé réalité": faire n'importe quoi pour accéder à la célébrité, à la reconnaissance et à la singularité.

remplir le vide, y compris par l'absurde, l'irrationnel.

on achète désormais pour détruire l'objet, non pour l'utiliser, mais pour en détourner l'usage et l'image.

c'est probablement la décadence...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2010)

Panier de crabes


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

Plus stupide que les fumeurs de tabacs (mais potentiellement plus dangereux aussi).


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si j'achète un iPad, ça représentera un investissement conséquent (je ne peux pas lâcher 450/500 euros comme ça).



Salaud d'pauvre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

La FIFA ne transige pas sur le port du voile.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2010)

*encore des jaloux en perspective...*


----------



## Madalvée (6 Avril 2010)

Bah, il suffit de copuler quand ta partenaire est bourrée et tu as les mêmes attributs.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si j'achète un iPad, ça représentera un investissement conséquent (je ne peux pas lâcher 450/500 euros comme ça). Par conséquent ce ne sera pas ensuite pour me livrer à ce genre d'acte stupide.
> 
> Ces petits cons ne doivent pas connaître la valeur des choses.



Non ils ont de la tune c'est tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h40 ----------




fedo a dit:


> c'est la génération "télé réalité": faire n'importe quoi pour accéder à la célébrité, à la reconnaissance et à la singularité.
> 
> remplir le vide, y compris par l'absurde, l'irrationnel.



C'est clair et pour 500 $ le mec a fait le tour de la planète, son 1/4 d'heure de célébrité.
Franchement faudrait monter une entreprise comme ça, pas la peine de passer par un packaging genre LOFT STORY ou une merde du genre, on va directement aux choses, le mec fait un chèque de tant de $$$$ et on parle de lui dans le monde entier pendant 3 jours, de sa vie de merde, de ses goûts de chiottes, de sa femme conne et de ses enfant qui mangent leurs crottes de nez. 

Y en a qui paieraient pour ça c'est évident, c'est ce que fais ce débile congénital en détruisant un produit à 500 $ avec une batte.

Sans parler de l'autre avec son MIXER, 500 $ la pub et elle fait le tour du monde, c'est peanuts, ce mec a vraiment trouvé un bon filon, c'est excellent niveau commercial, surtout que vu l'efficacité de ses engins, ils doivent coûter pas loin du prix d'un ipad.

Bon un macpro ça va être plus chaud, mais je suis sûr qu'il a déjà regardé toute la gamme apple pour voir ce qu'il pourrait mixer. :rateau:


----------



## Chang (7 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


>



Bref, ... tant quil y aura des gens pour en parler et mettre un lien vers ladite video pourrite tout en essayant de convaincre que leurs vies sont biens moins vides de sens, ca marchera ...


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Sans parler de l'autre avec son MIXER, 500 $ la pub et elle fait le tour du monde, c'est peanuts, ce mec a vraiment trouvé un bon filon, c'est excellent niveau commercial



Lui, c'est de la vrai pub, il fait parler de ses produits afin de les vendres. Donc, mettre 500  dans un iPad, ce nest rien. Et puis, cest scénarisé, pas trop mal fait et bien mis en valeur.

Les mecs qui éclatent un iPad, avec une batte, ils ne sont même pas bons. Ils sauraient fait un vrai crash test OK, mais la, c'est juste de la bêtise.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

Le pauvre, faut le comprendre aussi, ce n'est pas facile d'être braqueur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2010)

*ce ne sont plus des pots, mais des citernes !*  :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ce ne sont plus des pots, mais des citernes !*  :rateau:



Roooohhh comment traites-tu les femmes....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Le Spiderman français à la Défense.


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

De mieux en mieux... :sleep:


> Une enquête a bien été  menée par la direction centrale du renseignement intérieur (DCRI), le  contre-espionnage français,


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> De mieux en mieux... :sleep:


 
Rien compris à cette histoire, moi...
Ce serait Carla le père de la fille de Rachida Dati, c'est ça ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

Gaffe !...
Tu vas te retrouver avec des barbouzes au _luc_ !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> De mieux en mieux... :sleep:



C'est rien de le dire.


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2010)

Pis franchement, keskonanafout ? Les présidents précédents n'étaient pas des anges non plus, et on laissait faire, et eux laissaient dire...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Rien compris à cette histoire, moi...
> Ce serait Carla le père de la fille de Rachida Dati, c'est ça ?


Nan c'est Sarko qui a eu une césarienne (ce qui ne l'a pas empêché de sortir de la clinique 3 jours après en talons aiguilles).


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> "Aujourd'hui, le même Pierre Charon se demande publiquement si les  rumeurs apparues début mars sur le couple présidentiel ne seraient pas "une espèce de complot organisé avec des mouvements  financiers".




Vous allez voir que ça va faire monter la bourse...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Le premier avion solaire a pris son envol


----------



## Dead head (8 Avril 2010)

_*Afin de nous ôter nos complexes
On nous donne des cours sur le sexe
On apprend la vie secrète
Des angoissés d' la bébête 
Ou de ceux qui trouvent dégourdi 
De montrer leur bigoudi ()*_

(Pierre Perret)


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

Ben voyons !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Avril 2010)

Voilà qui donne plus envie d'aller protester que les slogans de jules.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

Ca fait toujours plaisir de voir qu'ils donnent encore le bon exemple aux citoyens. Que serions nous sans ces hommes et femmes qui dévouent leur vie pour la patrie (mais surtout le patrimoine).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Chaleur record à New York.


----------



## fedo (8 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous allez voir que ça va faire monter la bourse...



Exercice vain de tenter de faire passer des rumeurs people avec des fausses rumeurs de manipulation de cours de bourse.

par ailleurs, le risque actuel n'est pas une hausse brutale des bourses mais une correction, voire une sévère correction (voire une descente abyssale façon 1932).

la Fed a mis fin à son programme de rachat de créances pourries (qui permettait de convertir ses créances en $ et de les placer).
ça permettait de compenser le tarissement des investisseurs privés depuis 2008.

pour simplifier, le moteur boursier va commencer à manquer de carburant.
si la Fed remontait ses taux d'ici juillet, le 2ème conduit de carburant boursier verrait également son débit diminuer.
et en plus on commence à toucher à des sommets difficilement franchissables en période de croissance anémique.

pour revenir à l'origine, Greenspan rejette la responsabilité des explosifs subprimes sur l'administration Bush.
oui ça n'explique pas pourquoi les taux ont été descendus et maintenus si bas si longtemps (et l'inverse en Europe...).


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2010)

*Un cadavre en bagage à main*


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2010)

*pâte sablée ou feuilletée*


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> De mieux en mieux... :sleep:
> 
> 
> > Une enquête a bien été  menée par la direction centrale du renseignement  intérieur (DCRI), le  contre-espionnage français,


Suite du feuilleton...
Et en passant :





> *La DCRI contredit Mme Bruni- Sarkozy.*


 


Bientôt on va la plaindre, z'allez voir !...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2010)

Ca tire dans tous les sens! C'est le Tontons flingueurs à O.K Coral! 

Ils nous avaient pas déjà fait le coup il y'a 2 ans? 
Et depuis?
Pareil que les paradis fiscaux?...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ils nous avaient pas déjà fait le coup il y'a 2 ans?



Ca ne fait que la 3e annonce de ce genre depuis 2007. Les 2 autres fois, il y ont à peine touché, après avoir crié "Sus aux niches fiscales !".


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca ne fait que *la 3e annonce* de ce genre depuis 2007. Les 2 autres fois, il y ont à peine touché, après avoir crié "Sus aux niches fiscales !".


Positivons : comme disait feu Raymond Devos, trois fois rien, c'est déjà quelque chose


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2010)

*"difficile de faire deux choses à la fois...*


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)

c'est de l'actu, mais j'avoue avoir du mal à saisir le coté cocasse ou amusant de l'affaire&#8230; 

(sauf si c'est pour e moquer d'iDuck, alors là d'accord


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

En même temps, de la part de Lemmy, hein !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> c'est de l'actu, mais j'avoue avoir du mal à saisir le coté cocasse ou amusant de l'affaire&#8230;



Il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre.

Cela dit, et nonobstant le fait que dans le cas présent, comme dirait Pascal 77, vieux motard que jamais, cette histoire de non cumul des mandats est l'arlésienne de la vie politique.

Et il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie sur le sujet de tous les côtés. Tout le monde est pour mais, à de rares exceptions près, tout le monde trouve toujours de bonnes raisons de ne l'appliquer quand il se retrouve au pied du mur.




Grug a dit:


> (sauf si c'est pour e moquer d'iDuck, alors là d'accord



Même pas peur


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

"Pour l'Elysée, la récession est clairement terminée"...
Ah...
Tout va s'arranger, alors ?!... :style:


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2010)

David Vincent n'est pas seul


A l'insu de mon plein gré©


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2010)

Et merde ! Encore raté !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> (sauf si c'est pour e moquer d'iDuck, alors là d'accord



Oui mais çà, c'est trop facile


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> (sauf si c'est pour e moquer d'iDuck, alors là d'accord



enfin, un qui suit...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2010)

Snif


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Snif


Ouais c'est sur qu'il a du sniffer pas mal...
A part ça....


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2010)

*pour la réduc', voir à la caisse...*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Record battu pour le jeu "Asteroids", fleuron d'Atari, qui tenait depuis 28 ans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour la réduc', voir à la caisse...*



Je vois d'ici la cellule qui les attends


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2010)

Une cigogne bleue émerveille un village allemand


----------



## Gronounours (9 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Une cigogne bleue émerveille un village allemand


Suis surpris que les intégristes religieux n'aient pas qualifié ça de miracle de Dieu.

En plus ça tombait le lundi de pâques&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2010)

France Télécom teste une cabine téléphonique équipée d'Internet


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Une cigogne bleue émerveille un village allemand



Ziiiiippp® by sonnyboy...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Les règles du Scrabble ne changeront pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les règles du Scrabble ne changeront pas.



J'ai bien lu tout l'article, mais ils ne parlent pas de l'essentiel : la version française de Word continuera-t-elle à planter lorsqu'on saisira ce mot dans une phrase ? :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Suis surpris que les intégristes religieux n'aient pas qualifié ça de miracle de Dieu.
> 
> En plus ça tombait le lundi de pâques



A ce tarif là on peut aller très loin.      :rateau:


----------



## fedo (10 Avril 2010)

on croirait un scénario à la James Bond mais c'est la triste réalité: l'avion du président polonais s'écrase en Russie.


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2010)

En plus de poster en images, Julrou va devoir payer en liquide et ne plus fréquenter les bars

_A tous ceux qui s&#8217;inquiètent de ce flicage par cartes de crédit, Little Birdy rappelle aussi une autre évidence: même sans puces électroniques, les gens révèlent beaucoup d&#8217;eux-mêmes ne serait-ce que lorsqu&#8217;ils entrent dans un bar._


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> on croirait un scénario à la James Bond mais c'est la triste réalité: l'avion du président polonais s'écrase en Russie.



Un vieux Tu154, une piste de 1600 m (l'avion a été conçu pour une piste de 2000m), pas l'ILS, mauvaise condition météo, 4 tentatives atterrissage (il aurai toucher les arbres)


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Un vieux Tu154, une piste de 1600 m (l'avion a été conçu pour une piste de 2000m), pas l'ILS, mauvaise condition météo, 4 tentatives atterrissage (il aurai toucher les arbres)



P'tain tu vois si t'avais été pilote (avec l'uniforme, la casquette, la classe t'imagines! ), il serait encore en vie. 

T'as raté ta vocation.  Au mieux tu finiras admin.


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> P'tain tu vois si t'avais été pilote (avec l'uniforme, la casquette, la classe t'imagines! ), il serait encore en vie.
> 
> T'as raté ta vocation.  Au mieux tu finiras admin.



Je me tate pour passer le brevet de pilote


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2010)

:affraid:


----------



## Dead head (10 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Je me tate pour passer le brevet de pilote



Ah ! c'est comme ça qu'on fait ?


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> P'tain tu vois si t'avais été pilote (avec l'uniforme, la casquette, la classe t'imagines! ), il serait encore en vie.
> 
> T'as raté ta vocation.  Au mieux tu finiras admin.



Bah sinon, il y a un poste de président de la Pologne qui vient de se libérer


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bah sinon, il y a un poste de président de la Pologne qui vient de se libérer &#8230;



Sans déc&#8230;


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sans déc&#8230;



Ouais.

Même qu'on croirait un scénario à la James Bond mais que c'est la triste réalité &#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> on croirait un scénario à la James Bond mais c'est la triste réalité: l'avion du président polonais s'écrase en Russie.



Parmi les victimes, outre le président, il y a sa femme, le chef d'état major et des officiels.



boodou a dit:


> Bah sinon, il y a un poste de président de la Pologne qui vient de se libérer



Election dans 3 mois au plus tôt (dixit l'ambassadeur de Pologne en France). En attendant, c'est le président de l'Assemblée Nationale qui assure l'intérim.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bah sinon, il y a un poste de président de la Pologne qui vient de se libérer



c'est une vraie profession de foie parait il...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Nucléaire : les menaces contre lIran renforcent sa détermination.


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2010)

Après les anti les UMP anti métal, voici les UMP anti Rap (même si j'aime pas le rap, j'aime encore moins les 2 députés en question  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Après les anti les UMP anti métal, voici les UMP anti Rap (même si j'aime pas le rap, j'aime encore moins les 2 députés en question  )



Que veux tu, il faut bien qu'ils trouvent un moyen pour piquer des voix au front national


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Thaïlande : 15 morts et 680 blessés dans des violences.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Avril 2010)

> La Pologne en deuil après la mort du président Lech Kaczynski
> 
> Reuters | 11.04.10 | 20h00
> 
> *UNE SEMAINE DE DEUIL NATIONAL*


Pitin con si c'était arrivé à notre nabot national c'est à une semaine de liesse nationale à laquelle on aurait eu droit


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Thaïlande : 15 morts et 680 blessés dans des violences.



Ca devient plus qu'inquiétant.


BackCat a migré au Royaume-Uni ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5450942 a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient plus qu'inquiétant.
> 
> 
> BackCat a migré au Royaume-Uni ?



Jugnin aussi, mais lui, on nous l'a piqué (quoi que piqué  il l'était déjà un peu) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5450942 a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient plus qu'inquiétant.
> 
> 
> BackCat a migré au Royaume-Uni ?



Peut-être que le matou est possédé et a besoin d'une séance d'exorcisme.


----------



## Dead head (12 Avril 2010)

*Jumeaux, mais pas nés le même jour.*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Peut-être que le matou est possédé et a besoin d'une séance d'exorcisme.



voilà, c'est ça, avec un crucifix homologué:






:sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2010)

Y'a plus de privilèges...

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-in...e-pour-preserver-leur-allocation/918/0/443266

Monde de Merde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Y'a plus de privilèges...
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-in...e-pour-preserver-leur-allocation/918/0/443266
> 
> Monde de Merde !



Ben celle là, ils l'auraient publié 12 jours plus tôt


----------



## rizoto (12 Avril 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Y'a plus de privilèges...
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-in...e-pour-preserver-leur-allocation/918/0/443266
> 
> Monde de Merde !





> "Nous n'avons aucune idée de la durée de la grève, mais nous espérons  qu'elle sera la plus courte possible"



Je comprend, pendant la grève, c'est 0 canette


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2010)

L'enregistrement des portables au Mexique pose quelques soucis 

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...s-portables_1332092_651865.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> voilà, c'est ça, avec un crucifix homologué:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bel instrument.
Madame, doit être contente


----------



## Chang (12 Avril 2010)

Kyrgyzistan ... l'autre revolution en marche ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bel instrument.
> Madame, doit être contente



Madame ?... tu veux dire Eve ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2010)

U2 : après un nom de groupe, un Hedge Funds


----------



## Dead head (13 Avril 2010)

Cliquerez-vous ou pas sur *ce lien* ? Les paris sont ouverts.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Cliquerez-vous ou pas sur *ce lien* ? Les paris sont ouverts.



Ce qu'on ne dit pas dans cet article est qu'il y a dans cette affaire des amis du petit Nicolas qui sont particulièrement intéressés par cette libéralisation des jeux en ligne (et qui doivent se frotter les mains).

Elle a bon dos l'obligation européenne.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2010)

C'est pas nouveau, en France on adore charger le mulet européen pour faire passer / justifier une loi. Un léger manque d'imagination de nos amis politiciens, je suppose.


----------



## fedo (13 Avril 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> U2 : après un nom de groupe, un Hedge Funds



il a même mis un max d'argent dans Palm il me semble. il y a un article sur slate.fr qui évoque les prises de décisions peu inspirées du fond de Bono...
par ailleurs, Bono a défiscalisé ses revenus en royalties dans un paradis fiscal
donc tous ses beaux discours font particulièrement bien rigoler

sinon, il y aurait plus d'eau que prévu sur Mars et la Lune.


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Journalistes de France Television pris en otage: faut-il dévoiler leurs photos et noms?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> sinon, il y aurait plus d'eau que prévu sur Mars et la Lune.



Bon, et pour le Pastis, qu'en est-il ? :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (13 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, et pour le Pastis, qu'en est-il ? :rateau:



Il a été tout bu par les petits hommes verts. Ils n'ont laissé que l'eau


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2010)

l-apple-store-est-ferme




Oui, je sors loin :rose:


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> l-apple-store-est-ferme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une fois que le Bar était tranquille...


----------



## Dead head (13 Avril 2010)

*Le patron des députés UMP, Jean-François Copé*, réfléchit au mariage des homosexuels. Mais il y met une condition : pas de bouclier fiscal pour eux et elles :rateau: ! Il reconnaît toutefois ne pas être très clair  . On s'en doutait.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2010)

Après les "jacasseries", *nouveau dérapage au Vatican...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2010)

Jésus est-il enterré au Cachemire ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2010)

ptain elle est vraiment bien buguée la dernière version de Vatican OS...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ptain elle est vraiment bien buguée la dernière version de Vatican OS...  :rateau:



Et encore, elle n'intègre pas le multitouch (les ch'tits n'enfants).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Twitter, système d&#8217;alerte pour les épidémies ?


----------



## fedo (13 Avril 2010)

la CEDH précise qu'on ne peut pas être et avoir


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> la CEDH précise qu'on ne peut pas être et avoir



un fonctionnaire bien à plaindre!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Privé de jeux vidéo, un ado tue son père à la masse.

:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> un fonctionnaire bien à plaindre!


Et après "on" nous dit que Lemmy est un inconnu... 



La Justice...


----------



## boodou (13 Avril 2010)

Le mieux est lemmy du bien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

US government finally admits most piracy estimates are bogus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> un fonctionnaire bien à plaindre!



Et ??? 

Je ne trouve pas choquant du tout de sa part d'essayer d'être assis à la table de ceux qui se sont bien bourrés suite au succès de ce film dont il est un des principaux protagoniste... non ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et ???
> 
> Je ne trouve pas choquant du tout de sa part d'essayer d'être assis à la table de ceux qui se sont bien bourrés suite au succès de ce film dont il est un des principaux protagoniste... non ?



à ce détail près que ce monsieur a des revenus garantis et, qu'au surplus, il n'a jamais signé quelque contrat de travail que ce soit (cf. attendus des divers jugements)... :rateau:

il est pourtant censé savoir lire!


----------



## fedo (14 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et ???
> 
> Je ne trouve pas choquant du tout de sa part d'essayer d'être assis à la table de ceux qui se sont bien bourrés suite au succès de ce film dont il est un des principaux protagoniste... non ?



c'est un documentaire le film en question alors si on fait un documentaire sur un Président de la République en campagne doit-on lui verser des royalties à la diffusion (au sens large) ?

d'autre part, s'il existe un lien de subordination (caractérisant le contrat de travail, rien à voir avec la signature ou le statut de l'emploi) entre un réalisateur de documentaire et le sujet filmé, quelle crédibilité aurait le film documentaire puisque cela impliquerait que le réalisateur contraindrait le sujet et non pas l'inverse comme c'est le cas dans le genre du documentaire?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> à ce détail près que ce monsieur a des revenus garantis et, qu'au surplus, il n'a jamais signé quelque contrat de travail que ce soit (cf. attendus des divers jugements)... :rateau:
> 
> il est pourtant censé savoir lire!



cépafo® Lemmy TimeCapsule, ceci dit, je pense qu'il n'aurait pas volé une "prime exceptionnelle", un "bonus magique", un "vous passez par la case succès, recevez des brouzoufs", un "bon pour refaire les enduits de votre pavillon de banlieu qui commence à vieillir", un "c'était pas prévu mais c'est cadeau, si vraiment, j'insiste, ça me fait plaisir"... bref, malgré ses *IMMENSES * rolleyes: ) avantages de fonctionnaire*, il méritait à mon humble avis, un petit geste de la part de la production qui, je crois, s'est fait des testiboules en or avec un film qui, si je ne dis pas de bêtise, a eu un coût de production assez raisonnable... 

(* dieu sait qu'en général, je ne les porte pas dans mon coeur  :rateau: )


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2010)

Salauds de fonc'


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et ???
> 
> Je ne trouve pas choquant du tout de sa part d'essayer d'être assis à la table de ceux qui se sont bien bourrés suite au succès de ce film dont il est un des principaux protagoniste... non ?


Ce qu'il y a de choquant, c'est que si la décision avait été inverse, cela mettait à mal l'industrie du documentaire qui est déjà maintenue en vie au goutte à goutte.
Cela mettait également à mal l'authenticité d'un documentaire en faisant de ses protagonistes des employés du film à part entière les empêchant de refuser de dire ou de "jouer" quelque chose sous les ordres du metteur en scène ou de la production qui les aurait rémunéré.
Et puis pour un docu qui fait un succès, combien ne sont jamais rentabilisés ? Tu serais surpris.
DOnc oui, tant mieux, cette décision est une bonne décision.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Salauds de fonc'



Ça me rappelle ce que Georges Clémenceau en disait :

"Les fonctionnaires ont ceci en commun avec les livres d'une bibliothèque, que plus ils sont haut-placés, et moins ils servent !" 

Un visionnaire, ce Clem 

D'ailleurs, le même disait aussi : "La France est un pays extrêmement fertile : on y plante des fonctionnaires, et il y pousse des impôts !". :hein:

Ben là, le nabot confirme en améliorant les rendements (moins de fonctionnaires, mais plus d'impôts) ! :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (14 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça me rappelle ce que Georges Clémenceau en disait :
> 
> "Les fonctionnaires ont ceci en commun avec les livres d'une bibliothèque, que plus ils sont haut-placés, et moins ils servent !"
> 
> ...



Ceci est un post réactionnaire.


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2010)

Salauds de réactionnaires


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2010)

GB : des militants veulent faire arrêter le pape  pendant sa prochaine visite


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> GB : des militants veulent faire arrêter le pape  pendant sa prochaine visite



Benoît XVI: la bite au cirage!  Allez hop!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2010)

Salauds d'Anglais!


----------



## Gronounours (14 Avril 2010)

Héhéhéhé


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Salauds d'Anglais!



Ah non, la c'est Salaud de Pape. Il ne faut pas se tromper de cible.

Critiquer les Anglais, ça ne fait plus polémique


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Critiquer les Anglais, ça ne fait plus polémique




Salauds de Paul et Mike !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Le Vatican prend ses distances avec les propos d'un prélat associant pédophilie et homosexualité.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Vatican prend ses distances avec les propos d'un prélat associant pédophilie et homosexualité.



Ce genre de discour c'est comme associer pédophilie et curé


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Ce genre de discour c'est comme associer pédophilie et curé



Curé et enculé plutôt non&#8230;


----------



## Dead head (15 Avril 2010)

Connaissez-vous *Clotaire Rapaille* ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Connaissez-vous *Clotaire Rapaille* ?



D'après ce que je lis, il va devoir changer de nom pour coller à son histoire, et se faire appeler Clotaire Rapoutre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2010)

*constipation recommandée...*


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2010)

la situation va-t-elle devenir comparable à celle de 1786 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> la situation va-t-elle devenir comparable à celle de 1786 ?



Je ne pense pas, en 1786, le trafic aérien n'avait été que très modérément perturbé (en tout cas, ni Pilâtre de Rosier, ni les frères Montgolfier n'ont rapporté quelque problème que ce soit à ce propos).


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> la situation va-t-elle devenir comparable à celle de 1786 ?


Sarko raccourci à cause d'un volcan?


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2010)

feel good hit of the summer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> feel good hit of the summer



_Nicotine, valium, vicadine, marijuana extasy & alcool
...
Co co co cocaïne_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sarko raccourci à cause d'un volcan?



Non. Juste un clapotis.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Une photo inédite de Rimbaud trentenaire à Aden.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une photo inédite de Rimbaud trentenaire à Aden.



c'est un sténopé non ?   :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le Vatican prend ses distances avec les propos d'un prélat associant pédophilie et homosexualité.



Comment le Vatican peut prendre ses distances avec son numéro 2?
C'est pas lui le Vatican justement ? :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2010)

Après le clergé, l'armée... Deux fiefs la droite traditionaliste... vont avoir du mal à donner des leçons de morale si ça continue...


----------



## Gronounours (15 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Après le clergé, l'armée... Deux fiefs la droite traditionaliste... vont avoir du mal à donner des leçons de morale si ça continue...


Ce qui globalement les a jamais empêché de faire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Après le clergé, l'armée... Deux fiefs la droite traditionaliste... vont avoir du mal à donner des leçons de morale si ça continue...



L'armée qualifiée de muette est visiblement plus expressive sur le sujet et la façon de le traiter. 

Attention si vous prenez l'avion : Roissy fermé à 23h.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2010)

*dites-le avec des fleurs...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2010)

Bernard Arnault invente la délocalisation financière


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Bernard Arnault invente la délocalisation financière



3,4 milliards d'euros de dette pour la holding de Bernard Arnault 

j'aime l'euphémisme de l'article 


> La dette (3,4 milliards deuros) de  Financière Agache devient un problème.



du coup Bernadette Chirac s'invite chez son fabricant de sac préféré


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> du coup Bernadette Chirac s'invite chez son fabricant de sac préféré



Elle va renflouer le groupe avec des pièces jaunes.


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle va renflouer le groupe avec des pièces jaunes.



et voilà déjà la suite de l'histoire: Carrefour  annonce un plan de rachat de 6% de son capital 

où comment faire remonter artificiellement une action
et alléger du même coup la dette évoquée ci-dessus.


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2010)

Enlarge your peniche, il suffit d'y croire


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2010)

*gaffe aux radars!* :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

*peuvent pas mettre en place la barrière "Tchernobyl©" ?*


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2010)

si l'éruption islandaise dure un an, on va bien se marrer 

et aussi: la Grèce se rapproche de la demande d'activation du plan d'aide de l'Europe et du FMI.

alors là il n'y a pas que dans le ciel que des perturbations sont à prévoir !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> et aussi: la Grèce se rapproche de la demande d'activation du plan d'aide de l'Europe et du FMI.
> 
> alors là il n'y a pas que dans le ciel que des perturbations sont à prévoir !!!!



Ben oui, mais on ne peut pas les envoyer se faire voir  Chez les grecs ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *gaffe aux radars!* :mouais:



Feraient mieux de surveiller leurs employés qui piquent des recommandés pour pirater les comptes de la Banque Postale ces cons-là.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2010)

voilà ce qui se passe quand une équipe de formule 1 débauche un ingénieur de chez Kawasaki...


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2010)

"La grogne sociale monte discrètement"...


> _"Ce sont les sous-traitants, des PME et des TPE, qui sont désormais  plus touchés que les grands groupes"_.





> _"La crise n'est pas derrière nous. Nous la subissons bien plus  aujourd'hui qu'en 2009 !"_


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> voilà ce qui se passe quand une équipe de formule 1 débauche un ingénieur de chez Kawasaki...



C'est beau les réflexes d'un pilote : pendant, il n'a plus de roues avant, mais il essaie quand même de contrôler sa trajectoire au volant, et après, il le remet soigneusement en place après être sorti de l'épave, des fois que les commissaires chargés de son évacuation (de l'épave) auraient à braquer l'absence de roues pour y parvenir


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2010)

Je sais qu'il y a des adeptes de plongée sous-marine sur le forum...
Ça vous dirait de plonger sous la banquise ?!...
Le site de l'expédition...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a des adeptes de plongée sous-marine sur le forum...
> Ça vous dirait de plonger sous la banquise ?!...
> Le site de l'expédition...



Tu cherches à nous les enrhumer, ou quoi, là ? :mouais:



Mais vivement les photos


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2010)

Ahah...
C'est juste que ce doit être un univers assez particulier et impressionnant...
Différent (pour un plongeur) des plongées "habituelles"...
Une expérience intéressante, probablement, mais il doit falloir être un plongeur confirmé pour faire ce genre de plongée...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> mais il doit falloir être un plongeur confirmé pour faire ce genre de plongée...


Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?  :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (16 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?  :rateau:



ce sont des gens qui n'ont pas froid aux yeux 



je suis dehors >>>>>>


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)

Les aéroports parisiens et du nord de la France fermés jusqu'à 20H00


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Les aéroports parisiens et du nord de la France fermés jusqu'à 20H00



Va expliquez a des clients que suite a une éruption en Islande leurs réparation sera retardé faute d'avoir reçu les pièces


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Va expliquez a des clients que suite a une éruption en Islande leurs réparation sera retardé faute d'avoir reçu les pièces



C'est toujours mieux que devoir leur expliquer que les pièces attendues ont été détruites dans le crash du 747 qui les apportait !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Va expliquez a des clients que suite a une éruption en Islande leurs réparation sera retardé faute d'avoir reçu les pièces



En parlant de ça....


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?  :rateau:


Va t'faire...


----------



## Gronounours (16 Avril 2010)

En tout cas, c'est pas l'armée de l'air qui est le plus gênée par ce gros nuage


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2010)

le heavy metal (soft), l'arme absolue contre les talibans 



> En tout cas, c'est pas l'armée de l'air qui est le plus gênée par ce  gros nuage



l'aéronavale si, le Charles de Gaulle est en Mer du Nord pour entraînement 

pile poil là où il faut pas, la loose continue


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2010)

Jésus est un homme, un vrai !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)

De mieux en mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------




fedo a dit:


> [l'aéronavale si, le Charles de Gaulle est en Mer du Nord pour entraînement
> 
> pile poil là où il faut pas, la loose continue



Il faut surtout espérer que les cendres ne puissent pas gripper la machinerie du Charles-De-Gaulle. Manquerait plus qu'il tombe une nouvelle fois en rade.


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est toujours mieux que devoir leur expliquer que les pièces attendues ont été détruites dans le crash du 747 qui les apportait !



il y a quelque années, des machines qui avait été envoyer en allemagne pour réparation,  avait été perdu dans une crash


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2010)

Seismes, éruptions volcaniques, météorites... Armagedon approche! 

Heureusement que Bobby est sur Mac...  

LaA SaAAalOpppPeu!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> LaA SaAAalOpppPeu!



Ca, c'est le plus con :



> La jeune femme attend toujours l'homme de sa vie.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Russie : le nombre de milliardaires double en un an.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

Steve n'aime pas les pastiches et les caricatures, même si elles ne sont pas de lui et ont obtenu le Pulitzer !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Steve n'aime pas les pastiches et les caricatures, même si elles ne sont pas de lui et ont obtenu le Pulitzer !



Vi, vi. On sait.


----------



## fedo (16 Avril 2010)

des F18 finlandais ont expérimenté les cendres du volcan

fallait pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2010)

Le réveil du volcan Katla suscite l'inquiétude



> Pour le moment, les volcanologues sont prudents car cette petite éruption fissurale, qui ne montre aucun signe d'affaiblissement, pourrait déclencher celle du volcan voisin, le Katla. Or, celui-ci à la réputation d'être un des volcans les plus dangereux d'Islande. Caché sous le glacier Myrdalsjökull dans le Sud de l'île, le Katla est entré pour la dernière fois en éruption en 1918. Une éruption du volcan Katla représente un risque majeur car une population relativement dense vit à ses pieds.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------

Goldman Sachs poursuivi pour fraude


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2010)

Rock'n roll !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2010)

*un peu de tenue, mesdames...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un peu de tenue, mesdames...*



*MOUHAHAHAHA !!!!*


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2010)

*Bloody sunday!* 

*habillée pour l'hiver!*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Christophe Hondelatte violemment agressé.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un peu de tenue, mesdames...*


Et celles qui ont un tempérament volcanique peuvent déclencher des éruptions :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et celles qui ont un tempérament volcanique peuvent déclencher des éruptions :mouais:



À ce compte, ils ont intérêt aussi à se méfier des frigides, elles pourraient leur déclencher une ère glaciaire ! :affraid:


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2010)

*le gKtarn peut encore servir...*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2010)

C'est cool... On peut se barrer une semaine à l'étranger et se rendre compte qu'il ne se passe toujours rien dans ce pays de blaireaux... Quand à passer à l'échelle planétaire, on peut continuer à s'en beurrer l'oigne... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

*How an Icelandic volcano helped spark the French Revolution*


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le gKtarn peut encore servir...*



Oué, tu veux un coup de blaster  entre les yeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Il existe encore lui ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2010)

*on se passera très bien d'eux...* 

ndlr: s'ils veulent les garder, no problem!


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Avril 2010)

"ndlr", mais pour qui il se prend, lui ???


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> "ndlr", mais pour qui il se prend, lui ???



on se connait


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> on se connait


Bien sûr, Mich... Lemmy...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien sûr, Mich... Lemmy...



des T.O.C. probablement...


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> des T.O.C. probablement...


Oui, oui...
Autant que ta volonté à vouloir poster ici...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, oui...
> Autant que ta volonté à vouloir poster ici...



et toi à me rebaptiser...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2010)

"La mondialisation est à la merci d'un *nuage toxique*, après les actifs et emprunts toxiques...", plaisante-t-il.

Entre cendres ou toxicité le coeur balance.


----------



## Dead head (19 Avril 2010)

*Arbitraire et censure chez Apple*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Arbitraire et censure chez Apple*



Il y avait une phrase intéressante dans un des commentaires (le plus long) :



> Androïd, qui a le mérite de ne pas faire tourner le matériel d'un seul constructeur.



Donc, l'auteur du commentaire considère comme un "mérite", le fait de créer des logiciels utilisant le minimum que représentent les possibilités communes de plusieurs matériels, plutôt que d'exploiter "à fond" les possibilités d'un seul ?

Je vois que la "culture de la médiocrité" a encore de beaux jours devant elle :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2010)

Épilogue ?!... 





TimeCapsule a dit:


> et toi à me rebaptiser...


Faudra faire mieux, la prochaine fois...
En évitant de poster dans ce fil...


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> on se connait



Peu importe.
Ce qu'il y a de certain, c'est que tu n'es pas "la rédaction".
Donc tu ne mets pas "ndlr".

Ou alors, c'est que ça ne signifie pas "note de la rédaction", mais "note du lemmy réac".


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Peu importe.
> Ce qu'il y a de certain, c'est que tu n'es pas "la rédaction".
> Donc tu ne mets pas "ndlr".
> 
> Ou alors, c'est que ça ne signifie pas "note de la rédaction", mais "note du lemmy réac".



il t'en a fallu du temps pour la trouver, celle-la! 

toi aussi, tu es victime du "syndrome Lemmy" 

les dernières nouvelles qui vont te rassurer:




il vaudrait mieux: elle s'est mis en tête de repeindre les bestioles locales en... rose ! 

et ils n'apprécient pas trop!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

*Littératures de vespasiennes, par Michel Onfray*


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> toi aussi, tu es victime du "syndrome Lemmy"


Tu préfèrerais "Golf" ?!...


----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2010)

On nous aurait menti ?   

Même la Cour des Comptes américaine y va de sa critique ...

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...ent-illegal_1336770_651865.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> On nous aurait menti ?
> 
> Même la Cour des Comptes américaine y va de sa critique ...
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...ent-illegal_1336770_651865.html#xtor=RSS-3208



Oh, en dehors des études attribuées par l'industrie au FBI et au service des douanes qu'aucune de ces deux agences gouvernementales n'admet avoir mené, le reste n'est pas nouveau, il y a longtemps que les majors et l'industrie refusent d'admettre que parmi les adeptes du téléchargement illégal, un bon nombre n'auraient de toute façon pas acheté le logiciel, le CD audio ou le DVD du film.

Ils considèrent depuis longtemps qu'un film téléchargé, c'est une vente de DVD ou une entrée en salle (quand c'est pas les deux) de moins, alors que sans doute pour entre la moitié et les trois quarts, voire même beaucoup plus, selon une étude américaine plus ancienne (sur les téléchargements illégaux de musique et de logiciels à l'époque), mais faite sérieusement, elle, il n'y aurait de toute façon pas eu de vente.

Vous voulez un exemple ? Combien, parmi les particuliers qui utilisent illégalement la CS4 ou la CS5 pour virer les yeux rouges de leurs photos de famille auraient dépensé les 2000 à 3500 &#8364; que vaut la version officielle du logiciel qu'ils utilisent s'ils n'avaient pas pu se la procurer illégalement ? Un sur combien ? Ben dans les calculs d'Adobe, une CS pirate = une vente de CS en moins et 2000 à 3500 &#8364; de perte sèche, funny, isn't it ?


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Avril 2010)

Oui, tu as raison.©

Mais, sauf mon respect, ce qui est nouveau, ce n'est pas tant le contenu, c'est le fait qu'un organisme aussi légitime et respecté que le GAO dise que tout ça, c'est des carambistouilles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison.©
> 
> Mais, sauf mon respect, ce qui est nouveau, ce n'est pas tant le contenu, c'est le fait qu'un organisme aussi légitime et respecté que le GAO dise que tout ça, c'est des carambistouilles.



L'étude "sérieuse" dont je parlais émanait d'une agence gouvernementale américaine (dont hélas, je ne suis pas foutu de me souvenir de laquelle, ça doit remonter à 2002 ou 2003 je crois, à l'époque où Kazaa défiait les majors) aussi, et les chiffres de ventes perdues qu'elle évaluait se situaient dans une fourchette de une pour mille à une pour dix-mille téléchargements.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Avril 2010)

Oui, mais ça, mon loulou, on en a déjà largement discuté dans les 37 fils successifs sur Hadopine.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

La SNCB doit trouver 140 millions deuros pour survivre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> La SNCB doit trouver 140 millions deuros pour survivre.



*Bienvenue au club!* 

*ils ont d'ailleurs de l'imagination...*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2010)

Un commandant de police à Meaux assigne Hortefeux en justice.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> il t'en a fallu du temps pour la trouver, celle-la!



C'est à dire que je suis pas précisément un improductif qui n'a que ça à foutre de lire le forum toute la journée et poster des conneries qu'il n'a même pas faites lui-même, mon petit Lemmy.


Ethnologie des joueurs de haut niveau dans World of Warcraft


----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais, sauf mon respect, ce qui est nouveau, ce n'est pas tant le contenu, c'est le fait qu'un organisme aussi légitime et respecté que le GAO dise que tout ça, c'est des carambistouilles.



Oui ... C'est le fait que ce soit la Cour des Comptes US qui donnait du piquant à cette
information ...

Sinon, Puisque le Vatican est dans sa période excuse ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est à dire que je suis pas précisément un improductif qui n'a que ça à foutre de lire le forum toute la journée et poster des conneries qu'il n'a même pas faites lui-même, mon petit Lemmy.



Mais faut pas te vexer comme ça! Je ne t'ai jamais demandé de justifier de ton emploi du temps! Tu t'estimes "productif" c'est très bien! Je ne suis pas assez prétentieux pour ajouter autre chose à ton sujet! 

Je vais te faire un *cadeau*, en échange fournis-moi le lien pour que je puisse voir qui est ce fameux "Lemmy" qui t'empêcherait, toi aussi de dormir! 



> Ethnologie des joueurs de haut niveau dans World of Warcraft



Ravi de voir que c'est un sujet qui t'intéresse. Moi, aucunement!


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2010)

Après des F-18 finlandais, un F-16 subit des problèmes moteur à cause du nuage de cendres volcaniques. mais on a ni pays de survol ni altitude...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Après des F-18 finlandais, un F-16 subit des problèmes moteur à cause du nuage de cendres volcaniques. mais on a ni pays de survol ni altitude...



Une conséquence plus inattendue de l'éruption volcanique  Je suis sur Mac, et pitin© j'aime ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2010)

Quand y'en a plus, y'en a encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand y'en a plus, y'en a encore



Je pense qu'ils vont devoir se résoudre à ressortir de vieux DC4,  DC 6 ou autres Constellations*, parce que l'éruption de 1821 de ce même volcan, elle a duré plus d'une année 


(*) seuls les avions à turbines (turbo réacteurs ou turbo propulseurs) sont touché, pour les avions à moteur à piston refroidis par air (moteurs en étoile), la poussière ne représente pas un danger immédiat (à la longue, usure accentuée des hélices, mais sur pas mal de trajets, pas sur un vol). Pour ceux à refroidissement liquide (moteurs "en ligne", en V ou tout autre alignement longitudinal des cylindres), il existe un petit risque de colmatage des radiateurs.


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je vais te faire un *cadeau*, en échange fournis-moi le lien pour que je puisse voir qui est ce fameux "Lemmy" qui t'empêcherait, toi aussi de dormir!


Tes posts dans ce fil sont un copier/coller des posts de feu Lemmy dans le même fil...
(ou golf, c'est comme tu veux)
Tu te gardes bien d'afficher des infos personnelles dans ton profil...
À peine arrivé tu fais des vannes sur certains posteurs et leurs "particularités" (Gkat, Mackie, etc...); ça sent le vrai nioube pour le coup, c'est sûr !... 
De même avec ce post (par exemple), le "in memoriam julrou" démontre aussi que tu es un vrai nioube ?!... 


Aah, tout de même !!... :style:


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense qu'ils vont devoir se résoudre à ressortir de vieux DC4,  DC 6 ou autres Constellations*, parce que l'éruption de 1821 de ce même volcan, elle a duré plus d'une année
> 
> 
> (*) seuls les avions à turbines (turbo réacteurs ou turbo propulseurs) sont touché, pour les avions à moteur à piston refroidis par air (moteurs en étoile), la poussière ne représente pas un danger immédiat (à la longue, usure accentuée des hélices, mais sur pas mal de trajets, pas sur un vol). Pour ceux à refroidissement liquide (moteurs "en ligne", en V ou tout autre alignement longitudinal des cylindres), il existe un petit risque de colmatage des radiateurs.



Je n'ai rien lu, mais tu as raison.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tes posts dans ce fil sont un copier/coller des posts de feu Lemmy dans le même fil...
> (ou golf, c'est comme tu veux)
> Tu te gardes bien d'afficher des infos personnelles dans ton profil...
> À peine arrivé tu fais des vannes sur certains posteurs et leurs "particularités" (Gkat, Mackie, etc...); ça sent le vrai nioube pour le coup, c'est sûr !...
> De même avec ce post (par exemple), le "in memoriam julrou" démontre aussi que tu es un vrai nioube ?!...



Bah en même temps on s'en branle de ce gros naze nan?


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2010)

Ouais, mais les gens qui avancent masqués et jouent les saintes nitouches...
/me n'aime pas les gens "faux"...


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) seuls les avions à turbines (turbo réacteurs ou turbo propulseurs) sont touché, pour les avions à moteur à piston refroidis par air (moteurs en étoile), la poussière ne représente pas un danger immédiat (à la longue, usure accentuée des hélices, mais sur pas mal de trajets, pas sur un vol). Pour ceux à refroidissement liquide (moteurs "en ligne", en V ou tout autre alignement longitudinal des cylindres), il existe un petit risque de colmatage des radiateurs.



photos spécial gros plan des turbines des F-18 finlandais après leur passage dans le fameux nuage



> Je pense qu'ils vont devoir se résoudre à ressortir de vieux DC4,  DC 6  ou autres Constellations*, parce que l'éruption de 1821 de ce même  volcan, elle a duré plus d'une année



c'est la rencontre avec le glacier qui provoque le gros nuage de cendres, qui aura un peu plus fondu le nuage sera bien moindre...
sauf si de nouvelles cheminées apparaissent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> c'est la rencontre avec le glacier qui provoque le gros nuage de cendres, qui aura un peu plus fondu le nuage sera bien moindre...
> sauf si de nouvelles cheminées apparaissent...



Euh &#8230; non, pas vraiment, la rencontre avec le glacier provoque un nuage de vapeur d'eau, mais le nuage de cendres est produit par les éruptions de type explosives (Santorin, Krakatoa, ou plus près de nous, le mont Ste Helene ou je ne sais plus quel volcan à Manille étaient des éruptions explosives de première grandeur, mais certains volcans en ont de plus modestes, mais répétitives !), elles peuvent être provoquées par l'irruption de l'eau directement dans la chambre magmatique, mais pas seulement. Là, la fonte du glacier est provoquée par les coulées de lave, et les jets de vapeur des solfatares, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il ne recouvre donc pas la caldera !


----------



## Gronounours (20 Avril 2010)

Ouais. Tu as raison©


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2010)

lequel ?


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense qu'ils vont devoir se résoudre à ressortir de vieux DC4,  DC 6 ou autres Constellations*, parce que l'éruption de 1821 de ce même volcan, elle a duré plus d'une année



le seul super constelation en état de vol en europe est cloué au sol pour des problemes de structure  il y en a bien un ex air france a Nantes mais pas en état de vol, et ceux que la Lufthansa restaure aux états unis ne sont pas encore prêt pour voler a nouveau 

Mais p'tain qu'il est beau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2010)

Le nuage de cendres devrait se déplacer vers l'Arctique en fin de semaine


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  non, pas vraiment, la rencontre avec le glacier provoque un nuage de vapeur d'eau, mais le nuage de cendres est produit par les éruptions de type explosives (Santorin, Krakatoa, ou plus près de nous, le mont Ste Helene ou je ne sais plus quel volcan à Manille étaient des éruptions explosives de première grandeur, mais certains volcans en ont de plus modestes, mais répétitives !), elles peuvent être provoquées par l'irruption de l'eau directement dans la chambre magmatique, mais pas seulement. Là, la fonte du glacier est provoquée par les coulées de lave, et les jets de vapeur des solfatares, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il ne recouvre donc pas la caldera !



pour rester dans la pornographie le volcan Phillipin est le Pinatubo et son réveil de 1991.

pour le reste, je me basais sur cet article expliquant le panache expulsé du volcan:



> La différence de température de 1 100 °C entre le feu et la glace  engendre une _"vaporisation violente"_. Le panache qui en résulte  est composé de poussières de silice (les cendres) allant de quelques  millimètres à quelques microns, mais aussi des aérosols, particules en  suspension dans lesquelles divers gaz et composés peuvent se combiner  pour former des acides. C'est notamment le cas du fluor, dont les retombées sont redoutées  depuis qu'en 1783 l'éruption du Laki en avait inondé l'Islande, tuant le  bétail par empoisonnement, mais aussi 3 000 Islandais, victimes de la  famine. Les poussières avaient induit en Europe un petit hiver  climatique dont certains estiment qu'il a joué un rôle dans la  Révolution française.
> Combien de temps l'émission du panache peut-elle durer ? Il est  probable que l'émission de poussières sera moins abondante lorsque les  200 à 300 mètres de glace qui couronnent le volcan auront fondu. _"Il  est encore difficile d'évaluer à quel rythme cela va diminuer_,  indique M. Sigmundsson.


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2010)

fedo 2 / p77 1
la competition pour le Tuasraison d'or 2010 s'en trouve relancée. Attention, Mackie est en embuscade.


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> fedo 2 / p77 1
> la competition pour le Tuasraison d'or 2010 s'en trouve relancée. Attention, Mackie est en embuscade.



il existe une probabilité non nulle pour que les 2 explications soient complémentaires ou erronées 

pendant ce temps là, le Charles de Gaulle tente d'échapper au nuage par le Nord

mais...



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le nuage de cendres devrait se déplacer vers l'Arctique  en fin de semaine



pas de bol


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> il existe une probabilité non nulle pour que les 2 explications soient complémentaires ou erronées
> 
> pendant ce temps là, le Charles de Gaulle tente d'échapper au nuage par le Nord
> 
> ...



Ah ben, quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas.  


Cela dit, ça a un côté pratique : pour savoir où va aller le nuage, il suffit de regarder où va le Charles-De-Gaulle.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Le tournage du dernier Bond suspendu sine die.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2010)

Ach! Wunderbach!!! :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2010)

20 heures : suffisant pour parler l'allemand mais pas assez pour faire pousser les couettes


----------



## Dead head (21 Avril 2010)

*Peace and love*


----------



## Gronounours (21 Avril 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach! Wunderbach!!! :style:





> Il y a eu, par le passé, des cas de patients qui se sont réveillés d'un coma en étant capables de parler d'autres langues, parfois même des langues bibliques tel que l'ancien égyptien



Ah oui, l'ancien égyptien c'est bien pratique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah oui, l'ancien égyptien c'est bien pratique.



Ben, ça peut toujours servir au cours d'un voyage en Egypte, car c'est une langue qui est toujours parlée là bas par une minorité chrétienne : les Coptes !


----------



## Arlequin (21 Avril 2010)

*Google interpellé pour le respect de la vie privée*


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, ça peut toujours servir au cours d'un voyage en Egypte, car c'est une langue qui est toujours parlée là bas par une minorité chrétienne : les Coptes !



Oui tu as raison.


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2010)

ouais c'est vrai  même si c'est faux


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2010)

jesuisunpersonnagecontemporainjerepondsatout, litoutcontreditoutmemelescommentairesadesarticlesdepresse. Dotédunsensapprofondidelobstintation, jesuispretarepondreatoutmemesijaitort.

Qui suis je

Tic, tic, tic...


(ah oui, j'avais oublié : les coptes parlent arabe  )


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> jesuisunpersonnagecontemporainjerepondsatout, litoutcontreditoutmemelescommentairesadesarticlesdepresse. Dotédunsensapprofondidelobstintation, jesuispretarepondreatoutmemesijaitort.
> 
> Qui suis je
> 
> Tic, tic, tic...


Un modérateur ?!...


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Un modérateur ?!...



Réponse incomplète, tu perds la main 

monhumourlegendaireegayedesforumsobscurs. Promptaucalembour, jefaispreuvedunhumourcapablededesarmerlesplusserieux.
Monpseudocomporteunereferenceaundepartementdanslequeljhabite (comme c'est original).
Connudesservicesdepolicepourmarebellionpermanentecontretoutlemonde, je suis, je suis, je suis...


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2010)

_Ding dong_


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> (ah oui, j'avais oublié : les coptes parlent arabe  )



Aussi, mais ils parlent, du moins, certains d'entre eux, le &#8230; Copte, qui est très proche (autant qu'il est possible de l'être après deux millénaires) de l'égyptien antique, du moins celui de l'époque ptolémaïque, qui n'était lui même certainement pas très éloigné de celui que parlait Ramses II environ un millénaire plus tôt, vu qu'il s'écrivait (ou plutôt se "hiéroglyphait" ) quasiment de la même manière.


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2010)

Arrête Pascal... J'ai habité en Egypte...cotoyé des coptes...pas de langue copte parlée, juste d' l'arabe dialectal...le copte est une langue liturgique (dans ce cas, pas mal de français parlent latin  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

*Copte*

*Un article de Wikipédia, l'encyclopédie libre.*

 		 		Aller à : Navigation, rechercher


 Cet article concerne la langue copte. Pour les autres  significations, voir Copte (homonymie).   
   Copte   Période du Ier siècle au XVIIe siècle environ ; survit comme langue liturgique des églises de rite  copte   Région Égypte   Nombre de locuteurs n'est plus parlée comme langue maternelle   Classification par famille 

- langues afro-asiatiques
-  copte
 
    Codes de langue   ISO 639-1 _aucun_ ISO 639-2 cop   ISO 639-3 *(en)* cop 
type : éteinte   
étendue : individuelle   modifier 

 

 


 Inscriptions coptes et arabes dans une église du Vieux Caire


 Le *copte* est une langue afro-asiatique descendant de l'égyptien ancien. Elle est la langue liturgique des chrétiens d'Égypte :  les coptes.
*Sommaire*

  [masquer]


1 Étymologie
2 Les sources disponibles
3 L'analyse diachronique  du copte[2]
4 Écriture et  prononciation
5 Notes et références
6 Références  bibliographiques
7 Voir aussi 
7.1 Liens internes
7.2 Liens externes

 * Étymologie [modifier]*

 Le terme copte vient du mot grec  &#913;&#7984;&#947;&#973;&#960;&#964;&#953;&#959;&#962; / _Aigúptios_  qui signifie _Égyptien_, déformé (après syncope phonétique) par les Coptes en _Kuptios_  puis, suite aux conquêtes arabes de 641, en &#1602;&#1616;&#1576;&#1591; _Qib&#7789;_,  prononcé _Hipt_ en Basse-Égypte et _Gibt_ en Haute-Égypte et au Caire.  C'est cette dernière forme qui, empruntée par le français, donne  l'ethnonyme _Copte_, lequel sert aussi à désigner la langue.
* Les sources  disponibles [modifier]*

 La langue copte est la seule descendance de l'égyptien ancien. C'est donc une langue afro-asiatique,  chamitique quoique cette théorie soit réfutée par certains linguistes  comme Théophile Obenga. On compte plusieurs  dialectes :


bohaïrique ;
sahidique ;
fayoumique ;
oxyrhynchite (ou moyen-égyptien);
akhmimique ;
lycopolitain (ou subakhmimique).
 Seul le bohaïrique est encore utilisé et uniquement dans la liturgie.  Il a remplacé, en tant que langue liturgique, le sahidique au XIe siècle. C'est à partir de ce choix que  l'émergence d'une _identité copte_ contemporaine a probablement pu  se faire.
 Les documents de Nag-Hammadi sont en sahidique ancien.
 Par ailleurs, le mot sa'id vient d'un mot copte/égyptien désignant la  fleur du désert égyptien fleurissant en quelques heures sous l'effet  d'une pluie passagère, et se flétrissant aussi rapidement.
 Enfin, la valeur sémantique de certains hiéroglyphes s'appuie sur la  connaissance qu'avaient les Égyptiens de la nature[1],  ce qui laisserait supposer que la linguistique diachronique devrait  être multidisciplinaire.
 L'étude de la grammaire copte s'appuie sur deux démarches  linguistiques, diachronique et synchronique, dont le choix reste sujet à  controverse. Les deux démarches partent du principe que l'étude des  dialectes permet de _remonter_ à la grammaire copte originelle. À  défaut de cette investigation, les chercheurs en sont réduits à ne se  focaliser que sur le copte liturgique, qui serait une normalisation plus  ou moins arbitraire de la langue copte antique.
 On retrouve ce cas de figure dans d'autres disciplines, comme par  exemple :


l'étude du sanskrit où la normalisation de la grammaire date de  l'époque de _Panini_,
l'étude de l'hébreu où la normalisation prend le nom de _Massora_,
l'étude du latin normalisé au Xe siècle,
l'étude de l'arabe normalisé par la grammaire coranique.
 La première démarche est la linguistique _synchronique_ : les  dialectes sont d'abord repérés géographiquement, puis étudiés par  rapport au contexte historique local. Ainsi parlera-t-on de copte  "subakhmimique", de copte "mésokémite" ou "crypto-méso-kémite".
* L'analyse diachronique du  copte[2]  [modifier]*

 La deuxième démarche est la linguistique _diachronique_. C'est  celle qu'a utilisée Champollion[3]  pour déchiffrer les hiéroglyphes. Elle consiste à étudier la généalogie  des langues, en particulier de leurs structures grammaticales. Dans  cette démarche, les recherches ont permis d'établir des invariants  grammaticaux remarquables entre les textes hiéroglyphiques des pyramides[4]  et les structures grammaticales des dialectes coptes.
 En l'occurrence, la liste de ces invariants est scindable en deux  types :


les invariants que l'on retrouve uniformément dans tous les  dialectes du copte, appelés _pandialectaux_ ;
les invariants que l'on retrouve dans un dialecte plus qu'un autre :  les invariants dialectaux. À ce titre, le bohaïrique renvoie le plus à  des archaïsmes.
 Une liste non-exhaustive d'invariants :


le participe conjonctif : la structure est similaire à "idaafa" en  arabe, et se traduirait en français par des mots composés du type  "porte-monnaie" ou "monte-charge". On y trouve une partie nominale et  une partie verbale ;
l'infinitif à valeur d'impératif (utilisé pour "baliser" le début  des versets des textes des pyramides) ;
l'ampliatif post-fixé ;
l'effet "sandhi", ou modification lexicale des préfixes et suffixes  avant agglutination. C'est un effet identifié à l'étude du sanskrit ;
le genre _toujours masculin_ de l'infinitif en copte, bien que  le genre féminin existe.
 * Écriture  et prononciation [modifier]*



 


 Manuscrit Copte


 La langue copte s'écrit au moyen de l'alphabet copte, semblable au grec  en majuscules, complété par sept caractères démotiques  qui servent à noter des phonèmes  que l'alphabet grec ne pouvait rendre. Naturellement, il est logique  d'étudier la prononciation de l'alphabet par étude du démotique.  Toutefois, cette démarche est contestée.
* Notes  et références [modifier]*



&#8593; il  semble que les Égyptiens avaient répertorié et catégorisé les animaux,  et avaient cherché à décrire leurs comportements, inaugurant l'éthologie  animale des siècles avant Konrad Lorentz
&#8593;  Conférence de M. Gérard Roquet, (École Pratique des Hautes Études,  Paris).
&#8593; « Je  me livre entièrement au copte. Je veux savoir l'égyptien comme mon  français parce que sur cette langue sera basé mon grand travail sur les  papyrus égyptiens », voir l'article Champollion.
&#8593; les _coffin  texts_ de James Peter Allen
 

* Références bibliographiques  [modifier]*



Pierre du Bourguet, _Les Coptes_,  Que sais-je ? n° 2398, 1989
Richard Smith, A concise Coptic-English lexicon, _SBL  resources for biblical study 35_ (ISBN 0884140393)  ;
James Peter Allen, The Ancient  Egyptian Pyramid Texts (ISBN 1589831829)  ;
Thomas O. Lambdin, Introduction to Sahidic Coptic, Mercer  University Press., Macon, Ga. (ISBN 0865540489)  ;
J. Vergote.  Peeters, Grammaire Copte, vol. Ia, Ib, IIa, IIb., Leuven, 1992 (ISBN 9068314254)  ;
Jaroslav Cerný and  Sarah Israelit Groll, A Late Egyptian  Grammar, Biblical Institude Press, Rome, 1984  ;
W. E. Crum, Coptic Dictionary, Oxford University  Press, New York, 1939, 2000 (ISBN 0198644043)  ;
Magdi Sami, Histoire des Coptes d'Égypte, 2005 .
M. Gerspach, Les tapisseries coptes, Quantin, Paris,  1890 .
 * Voir aussi [modifier]*




Wikibooks  propose un ouvrage abordant ce sujet : _*Copte*_.​ * Liens internes  [modifier]*



Jean-François Champollion
Philaé
hiératique
démotique
 * Liens externes  [modifier]*



Coptica  Textes et documents, par Pierre Cherix (UniGe);
Ecole des Langues et Civilisations  de l'Orient Ancien L'ELCOA à Paris offre une formation complète en  langue copte.
L'Égypte copte par Marie-Hélène  Rutschowscaya, Conservateur en chef au département des antiquités  égyptiennes du musée du Louvre chargée de la section copte ;
Coptipedia De nombreux texte traduit du Copte (via  l'arabe ou le grec) notamment le Synaxaire ou des homélies (Saint  Pacome, Saint Macaire, ...) ;


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Arrête Pascal... J'ai habité en Egypte...cotoyé des coptes...pas de langue copte parlée, juste d' l'arabe dialectal...le copte est une langue liturgique (dans ce cas, pas mal de français parlent latin  )



En tout cas, c'est bien sur cette langue que les linguistes se sont basés pour donner dans la seconde moitié du 20ème siècle, une traduction phonétique aux hiéroglyphes de l'Égypte antique, dont, jusque là, on comprenait la signification, mais dont on ignorait tout de la prononciation !


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est bien sur cette langue que  les linguistes se sont basés pour donner dans la seconde moitié du 20ème  siècle, une traduction phonétique aux hiéroglyphes de l'Égypte antique,  dont, jusque là, on comprenait la signification, mais dont on ignorait  tout de la prononciation !



  

:bebe:


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2010)

'tain mais c'est pas vrai, ça confine au ridicule


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Réponse incomplète, tu perds la main
> 
> monhumourlegendaireegayedesforumsobscurs. Promptaucalembour, jefaispreuvedunhumourcapablededesarmerlesplusserieux.
> Monpseudocomporteunereferenceaundepartementdanslequeljhabite (comme c'est original).
> Connudesservicesdepolicepourmarebellionpermanentecontretoutlemonde, je suis, je suis, je suis...


Je crois, je pense, avoir trouvé...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

Et hop on remet une pièce dans le bastringue!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


>



[YOUTUBE]_oy1odgw_2U[/YOUTUBE]

:afraid:


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2010)

En tous cas, j'ai un pote, un pauvre hère nommé Elie, qui est copte.

Tout le monde l'appelle ..........................


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, ça peut toujours servir au cours d'un voyage en Egypte, car c'est une langue qui est toujours parlée là bas par une minorité chrétienne : les Coptes !



Il s'arrête jamais ?! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est bien sur cette langue que les linguistes se sont basés pour donner dans la seconde moitié du 20ème siècle, une traduction phonétique aux hiéroglyphes de l'Égypte antique, dont, jusque là, on comprenait la signification, mais dont on ignorait tout de la prononciation !



Qu'est ce que je disais ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2010)

Non rien


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> la competition pour le Tuasraison d'or 2010 s'en trouve relancée.



En tout cas, les inscriptions pour le quiauralederniermot 2010 sont cloturées.


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2010)

Retournons aux actualités... :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)

Procès d'un sous-officier légionnaire flingueur de couilles


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Une photo « politiquement incorrecte » crée la polémique.


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2010)

" ... le nuage de cendres s'éloigne."

Ouf !

Le domestique apporte quelques braises dans la chambre de la marquise.
Elle l'appelle :
Firmin ! Quand vous aurez monté des cendres, veuillez descendre mon thé.


----------



## pickwick (21 Avril 2010)

"le jury a voulu récompenser l'auteur pour sa traduction impactante, sans aucune intention de manquer de respect au drapeau français "

no comment...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2010)

Oups !! Des pirates somaliens attaquent un navire de guerre français par erreur :casse: 

http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/artic...n-navire-de-guerre-francais_1340874_3212.html


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> "le jury a voulu récompenser l'auteur pour sa traduction impactante, sans aucune intention de manquer de respect au drapeau français "
> 
> no comment...


Ben ouais. Ce n'est pas un acte gratuit mais de l'art (qu'on l'apprécie ou pas). Et pile dans le sujet imposé qui plus est.
Comme si on avait fait un procès à Gainsbourg pour sa Marseillaise...
Epoque de merde...


Edit: la loose totale


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2010)

Entièrement d'accord avec jipé&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec jipé



C'est normal :king:



Pour autant, je considère que photographiquement parlant la photo est a chier mais la question n'est pas là et à mon sens elle mérite parfaitement d'avoir été primée.


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une photo « politiquement incorrecte » crée la polémique.



C'est vrai qu'il y a pas de dossier plus important en france a s'occuper  et puis il n'y pas de quoi fouetter un chat  

Peu t'on encore diffuser cela a la radio alors ? 

[YOUTUBE]mLq7EcvRaf0[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ouais. Ce n'est pas un acte gratuit mais de l'art (qu'on l'apprécie ou pas). Et pile dans le sujet imposé qui plus est.
> Comme si on avait fait un procès à Gainsbourg pour sa Marseillaise...
> Epoque de merde...



tu sais qu'on a reprocher a Gainsbourg d'avoir rajouter "et caetera" sa version, et que quand il a acheter le manuscrit original il c'était aperçu que Rouget de Lisle l'avait écrit pourtant 

Et puis si on concidère ceci comme la liberté d'expression :







ceci en fait aussi parti


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Peu t'on encore diffuser cela a la radio alors ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mLq7EcvRaf0[/YOUTUBE]


Par contre avec le bouclier fiscal on est sur de plus voir ça:

[YOUTUBE]pqqj0_ecFkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre avec le bouclier fiscal on est sur de plus voir ça:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pqqj0_ecFkM[/YOUTUBE]



[P 77]Logique, depuis ont est passer a l'euro [/P 77]


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

P77 a pas mal de défauts mais au moins il sait conjuguer :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2010)

Pas faux ©


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2010)

Mwouahahhaha 
qu'on arrache les burnes de ce connard

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------

Dans la série époque de merde...


----------



## Dead head (22 Avril 2010)

*« Mon voyage de noces, je le ferai à Auschwitz »*

*Quand Google se fout du monde entier*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *« Mon voyage de noces, je le ferai à Auschwitz »*





> Préparation à la guerre civile
> Parmi les activités de Dies Irae, la construction d'un parcours du combattant sur le modèle militaire, sur un terrain mis à disposition par un sympathisant près de Bordeaux. C'est là que Ludo entraîne les troupes à la « croisade » et à la future « guerre civile » contre les musulmans, qu'il faudra « saigner au couteau ». Il précise :
> 
> « On n'est pas en train de se battre pour une couleur. On est en train de se battre pour une religion. »
> ...



Et ça redémarre, ils sont en train de nous pondre une nouvelle version des "camelots du roi" ! 

On imagine ce qui va se passer quand l'homologue contemporain de Louis Dimier quittera ce remake de l'action française pour nous faire celui de la cagoule ! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec jipé



Entièrement d'accord avec jipé aussi.


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et* ça redémarre*, ils sont en train de nous pondre une nouvelle version des "camelots du roi" !


"Ça" ne s'est jamais arrêté...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Tombera? tombera pas? 

À quelques semaines de la présidence européenne, génial...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tombera? tombera pas?
> 
> À quelques semaines de la présidence européenne, génial...



Mais qu'est-ce que le Bazar de l'Hôtel de Ville vient faire dans la politique belge ? 

:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

Dès la première phrase j'ai rien compris:


> L&#8217;Open VLD devrait s&#8217;accorder encore « quelques jours » pour dégager une   solution sur BHV, a déclaré la présidente du CD&V, Marianne Thyssen,  à la VRT.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dès la première phrase j'ai rien compris:



CQFD


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

OTAR ©


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dès la première phrase j'ai rien compris:



C'est vrai que c'est le bordel. 

En bref: dans deux communes de la région flamande à la périphérie de Bruxelles (Hal et Vilvoorde), on peut voter sur des listes électorales bruxelloises (une autre région) et on a droit, en cas de problèmes juridiques, d'aller devant les tribunaux de Bruxelles, ce qui arrange les francophones (majoritaire) de ces communes. Le problème c'est que ce n'est pas constitutionnel:

Communes en région flamande donc vote pour des partis flamands et tribunaux flamands.

Il faut donc scinder l'arrondissement Bruxelles-Hal-Vilvoorde. Les partis francophones essayent de négocier quelque chose pour que les francophones ne soient pas trop désavantagé avec la cission.

Si ils n'arrivent pas à s'entendre, l'accord de gouvernement n'est plus valable et on retourne aux urnes.

J'espère que le bon sens va l'emporter. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

Depuis le temps, je ne comprends pas que la Belgique n'ait pas encore adopté une solution "à l'irlandaise" : bi-linguisme total sur toute la Belgique (je sais, il y a aussi le "Bruxellois", mais pour avoir eu récemment entre les mains un ouvrage dans cette langue, j'ai la nette impression qu'elle emprunte un mot sur deux à chacune des deux autres, non ?).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Depuis le temps, je ne comprends pas que la Belgique n'ait pas encore adopté une solution "à l'irlandaise" : bi-linguisme total sur toute la Belgique



Ben déjà il y a 3 langues nationales (les germanophones représentent environ 1% de la population mais ils existent).  L'idéal c'est de pousser l'apprentissage d'une langue nationale dès la primaire, ils sont en train de mettre en place ce genre de programme du côté francophone mais ça prend du temps. Chez les germanophones, ça fait des années qu'on apprend une langue nationale dès la maternelle.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> (je sais, il y a aussi le "Bruxellois", mais pour avoir eu récemment entre les mains un ouvrage dans cette langue, j'ai la nette impression qu'elle emprunte un mot sur deux à chacune des deux autres, non ?).



Le bruxellois est juste un dialecte, de plus il n'y pas un bruxellois mais deux (ou trois???) : un qui est du français avec du néerlandais françisé et l'autre du néerlandais avec du français néerlandisé. 

Je vois mal le bruxellois comme langue nationale.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

Le plus simple serait encore de vitrifier ce pays ridicule.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Avril 2010)

C'est loin la Belgique pour que cela soit aussi compliqué !! 

Sinon, dans la série "époque de merde" :

http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...de-south-park_1340981_3246.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Bon, ben voilà, on est reparti pour un tour...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)

Lyon: un garçon de 11 ans contrôlé au volant de la voiture de ses parents



> "Après avoir parcouru plusieurs dizaines de kilomètres sans incident et sans accident", il a été arrêté lors d'un contrôle policier sur les quais du Rhône, les agents l'ayant trouvé, "toujours au volant du véhicule", en train d'allumer une cigarette, précise la police dans un communiqué.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

... + une bouteille de Jack Daniels au 3/4 vide et une boite de capotes (dont certaines usagées) sur le siège passager...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Bon, ben voilà, on est reparti pour un tour...



M'enfin c'est quoi cet Open VLD?
On peut le télécharger sur Sourceforge?

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Lyon: un garçon de 11 ans contrôlé au volant de la voiture de ses parents



Pfffttt  Déjà que le nain voulait déceler les futurs délinquants dès la maternelle, après un coup comme ça, ça va être dès la première échographie de leur future mère, qu'il va vouloir faire le contrôle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pfffttt  Déjà que le nain voulait déceler les futurs délinquants dès la maternelle, après un coup comme ça, ça va être dès la première échographie de leur future mère, qu'il va vouloir faire le contrôle



Ca a le temps d'arriver. 

Il est en grosse difficulté en ce moment. Alors il a ressorti son thème fétiche, la sécurité, avec les habituels moulinets qu'il fait avec ses bras, avec ses tout aussi habituelles rodomontades - "Attention, je vais m'en occuper et vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir" - et en proposant un truc qui existe depuis 50 ans (la suspension des allocations familiales).


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Il est en grosse difficulté en ce moment. Alors il a ressorti son thème fétiche, la sécurité, avec les habituels moulinets qu'il fait avec ses bras, avec ses tout aussi habituelles rodomontades - "Attention, je vais m'en occuper et vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir" - et en proposant un truc qui existe depuis 50 ans (la suspension des allocations familiales).


Puisqu'on en parle: Etrange garde à vue à Bobigny pendant la visite de  Sarkozy


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Puisqu'on en parle: Etrange garde à vue à Bobigny pendant la visite de  Sarkozy



C'est n'importe quoi comme d'habitude mais que veux-tu : il faut qu'au JT on ne voit que de belles images des déplacements du petit Nicolas avec que des gens heureux de le voir (c'est pourquoi on fait souvent venir des militants UMP) et les arrestations arbitraires, c'est bon pour les chiffres.


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Puisqu'on en parle: Etrange garde à vue à Bobigny pendant la visite de  Sarkozy





iDuck a dit:


> C'est n'importe quoi comme d'habitude mais que veux-tu : il faut qu'au JT on ne voit que de belles images des déplacements du petit Nicolas avec que des gens heureux de le voir (c'est pourquoi on fait souvent venir des militants UMP) et les arrestations arbitraires, c'est bon pour les chiffres.


Ouais ben...
Faites pas les malins !... :modo:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Avril 2010)

L'énorme problème est surtout que les "grands" médias (grand au sens audimat) ne parlent plus de ces faits et participent à l'endormissement collectif.


Comment s'étonner de ces faits et de l'individualité grandissantes, quand les médias servent (volontairement ou non, je ne sais pas) la politique actuelle ?
Combien de reportages sur "ces enculés de la SNCF* qui emmerdent la france" sans ne jamais donner précisément le motif d'un mouvement, les raisons (je ne dis pas qu'ils ont raisons ou non. Juste expliquer d'avantage les contours permettraient de mieux compendre non ?)?? 
Combien d'articles basés sur des informations fausses, incomplètes voir carrément truandée ??

La manière dont l'information est distribuée aujourd'hui ne peut avoir qu'un seul résultat : monter les gens les uns contre les autres (riches/pauvres, fonctionnaires/privés, syndicats/autres, 2 roues/4 roues&#8230.

Par conséquence, entre la peur que suscite ces faits que l'on voit tous les jours, et l'individualisme, les réactions n'arriveront pas de si-tôt.
En 1791, on appelait ça le régime de la Terreur. Ça fonctionne bien, d'autres s'y sont essayé depuis.

* Toi aussi remplace ce sigle par une autre entité pseudo nationale. Ca marche aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais ben...
> Faites pas les malins !... :modo:





> "Fais pas le malin, toi !"



"Ne fais pas le malin, toi" !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> L'énorme problème est surtout que les "grands" médias (grand au sens audimat) ne parlent plus de ces faits et participent à l'endormissement collectif.
> 
> 
> Comment s'étonner de ces faits et de l'individualité grandissantes, quand les médias servent (volontairement ou non, je ne sais pas) la politique actuelle ?
> ...


C'est vrai que les 2 roues c'est des enculés!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> L'énorme problème est surtout que les "grands" médias (grand au sens audimat) ne parlent plus de ces faits et participent à l'endormissement collectif.
> 
> 
> Comment s'étonner de ces faits et de l'individualité grandissantes, quand les médias servent (volontairement ou non, je ne sais pas) la politique actuelle ?
> ...



Ces faits, on n'en parle dans les grands médias que quand ils deviennent trop voyants, exemple : les abus en matière de garde à vue.

Mais il est vrai qu'il y a des faits importants qui sont relativement passés sous silence et desquels on n'a connaissance que sur le Net, l'attention étant détournée par d'autres sujets, parfois très accessoires.

Et dans le traitement médiatique de l'actualité, il y a des sujets plus vendeurs que d'autres.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ces faits, on n'en parle dans les grands médias que quand ils deviennent trop voyants, exemple : les abus en matière de garde à vue.
> 
> Mais il est vrai qu'il y a des faits importants qui sont relativement passés sous silence et desquels on n'a connaissance que sur le Net, l'attention étant détournée par d'autres sujets, parfois très accessoires.
> 
> Et dans le traitement médiatique de l'actualité, il y a des sujets plus vendeurs que d'autres.



Même pas forcément.

2 exemples courts dans mon "monde".

Manifestation motarde pour la reconnaissance de la spécificité des 2 roues : record historique (40,000 motos à travers la france, Paris en gelée entre 14 et 19h).
Aucun JT n'en a parlé, sauf France3 IdF environ 15s (avec, une orientation du reportage des plus discutables).
Le parisien en a parlé brievement, pour relever l'accident d'un motard lors des manifs à Rouen (l'article ne précisera pas que le motard a été volontairement foutu en l'air par un automobiliste excedé).

Gardes à vue pour les dirigeants de la FFMC34 d'avoir refusé que les flics s'installent sur la propriété privée de l'un d'eux pour un contrôle radar. (http://www.ffmc34.org/spip.php?article272)

Je suppose que les exemples ne manquent malheureusement pas.


----------



## yvos (22 Avril 2010)

Qu'estce que disait jp à propos des 2 roues déjà ? Ça de confirme


----------



## fedo (22 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> L'énorme problème est surtout que les "grands" médias (grand au sens audimat) ne parlent plus de ces faits et participent à l'endormissement collectif.



les études réalisées montrent que les gens ne font pas tellement confiance aux médias télé et radio pour la qualité de l'information.
le journal télé/radio c'est un peu comme un conte imagé récité par un raconteur (je précise que je ne fais que citer l'illustre Jean Pierre Pernault qui a déclaré "qu'il racontait la vie des français tous les jours", très parlant comme expression).

aujourd'hui il y a internet ou les journaux papiers. on lit des trucs incroyables dans Libération, Le Monde, Les Echos et La Tribune ainsi que sur leurs sites respectifs.
des tas de trucs complétement passés sous silence par la télé/radio qui nous bouchent la vue sous leur voile intégral.

mais même eux sont parfois largués par le Wall Street Journal, le NY Times, le Financial Times et The Guardian.

d'ailleurs, The Guardian fait très fort aujourd'hui: la Corvette Sud Coréenne coulée il y a quelques temps l'aurait été par une torpille nord coréenne...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Chili : le lapin de Playboy chez Disney.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Chili : le lapin de Playboy chez Disney.



Ça aurait pu être pire, je sais pas, moi  Ça aurait pu être le toucan de Dorcel !


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2010)

Excusez loustic, il n'a rien à dire.


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2010)

La loi n'est pas encore là, mais...
Ça commence...


> _Le port du voile sur la voie publique n'est pas prohibé, que je  sache ?_


Ça va encore créer des conflits et problèmes, "électeurs du FN*, votez pour moi !"... 


* pas que eux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2010)

Le port du voile sur la voie publique n'est pas (encore) prohibé mais le port du voile dans ces conditions est franchement déconseillé. Je pense donc que l'agent de police a eu raison de verbaliser cette femme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> La loi n'est pas encore là, mais...
> Ça commence...
> Ça va encore créer des conflits et problèmes, "électeurs du FN*, votez pour moi !"...
> 
> ...



Cela dit, fustiger les extrémistes d'un bord et pas ceux de l'autre, je ne sais pas si c'est sain non plus ?

Ceux qui se cachent derrière des convictions religieuses pour justifier le voile intégral feraient bien de relire le Coran, car rien n'y indique une telle obligation pour les femmes.

Sur le plan purement doctrinaire, l'imposition du port du voile intégral relève de la même démarche intellectuelle que celle qui impose l'excision à certaines jeunes africaines musulmanes : ça n'a rien de "religieux", c'est juste le respect d'une coutume barbare (en tenant compte quand même de la différence de gravité des conséquences, qui justifient une interdiction dans un cas, mais pas dans l'autre) !


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, fustiger les extrémistes d'un bord et pas ceux de l'autre, je ne sais pas si c'est sain non plus ?


Je "fustige" la façon dont cette loi arrive sur le "tapis"...
Pendant que d'autres "poussières" sont soigneusement dissimilées sous le même "tapis"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je "fustige" la façon dont cette loi arrive sur le "tapis"...
> Pendant que d'autres "poussières" sont soigneusement dissimilées sous le même "tapis"...



Je ne pensais pas à toi en particulier, mais à nos chers media en général, qui ne s'élèvent pas trop non plus contre cette pratique, qui se répand plus, en France, par esprit de provocation que par convictions ou même traditions religieuses, car la plupart de celles qui adoptent cette pratique (ou de ceux qui les obligent à le faire dans une bonne proportion des cas) n'ont aucune racine dans les cultures qui l'imposent.

Autant "le foulard" ou la kippa portés volontairement* et sans provocation à l'école ne me heurtent pas, autant le port du voile intégral par des femmes à qui ni la religion, ni les traditions ne l'imposent me gêne.

(*) J'entends par là : "pas imposé par les pères, frères, cousins ou maris", mais porté uniquement par conviction religieuse personnelle, sans visée prosélytiste.


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2010)

À ce propos...
Récapitulatif des différents voiles...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je "fustige" la façon dont cette loi arrive sur le "tapis"...
> Pendant que d'autres "poussières" sont soigneusement dissimilées sous le même "tapis"...



Je fustige aussi, d'autant plus que ce problème concerne au mieux 2 000 personnes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Autant "le foulard" ou la kippa portés volontairement* et sans provocation à l'école ne me heurtent pas, autant le port du voile intégral par des femmes à qui ni la religion, ni les traditions ne l'imposent me gêne.
> 
> (*) J'entends par là : "pas imposé par les pères, frères, cousins ou maris", mais porté uniquement par conviction religieuse personnelle, sans visée prosélytiste.



Moi si. C'est contraire au principe de laïcité, qui est notre meilleur rempart contre les extrémisme religieux de tout poil.

Et ce qu'il y a de bien avec la loi votée en 2004 est qu'elle interdisait le port visible de signes d'appartenance religieuse, sans distinction de religion. D'ailleurs, depuis les problèmes de voile à l'école, on en parle plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi si. C'est contraire au principe de laïcité, qui est notre meilleur rempart contre les extrémisme religieux de tout poil.



Ça, c'est absolument faux, il n'est un rempart (justifié) que contre toute ingérence d'autorités religieuses dans le contenu de l'enseignement, il a été instauré pour cette seule raison, et son utilisation comme tu l'a décrite n'a fait au contraire qu'exacerber les extrémismes.

Le principe de laïcité, c'est la suppression du crucifix dans la classe, au dessus du tableau, ou de la menorah, ou du croissant, mais son but n'est pas de heurter les convictions religieuses des élèves ou des enseignants, et de contrarier les obligations que ces convictions leurs imposent, du moins tant que ces convictions ne heurtent pas la morale publique, et je ne considère pas le port d'un foulard (ou d'un turban) sur la tête comme portant atteinte à la morale publique !



iDuck a dit:


> Et ce qu'il y a de bien avec la loi votée en 2004 est qu'elle interdisait le port visible de signes d'appartenance religieuse, sans distinction de religion. D'ailleurs, depuis les problèmes de voile à l'école, on en parle plus.



On n'en parle plus, mais ils existent toujours, mais en ce moment ils intéressent moins les annonceurs publicitaires qui les trouvent moins porteurs, donc TF1 ne s'en fait plus l'écho.

La loi de 2004 constitue une atteinte manifeste à la liberté de conviction, et n'a absolument rien à voir avec la préservation de la laïcité de l'école publique, et ça, c'est moi, un vieil athée qui te le dit ! Si une gamine est persuadée que se promener tête nue va lui valoir la damnation éternelle, l'obliger à le faire au nom d'un prétendu principe de laïcité est inique*. Le principe de laïcité n'a jamais été instauré pour bafouer des convictions respectables.


(*) Par contre, à partir du moment où il est démontré que le port de tel ou tel "signe" n'est justifié que par provocation et non par conviction, c'est autre chose, mais il convient alors d'en apporter la preuve !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À ce propos...
> Récapitulatif des différents voiles...



'tin, je les retrouve pas là-dessus 






:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Pas assez haute la résolution. :style:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2010)

Ben j'ai pas trouvé plus grand, dsl


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, je les retrouve pas là-dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas étonnant, il est mal documenté, ton graffiti, là, à l'avant, c'est pas un "bout dehors", c'est un Beaupré, un bout dehors, c'est mobile, là c'est un mat fixé à demeure, et la voile à la poupe, en bas, sous la voile de flèche, c'est pas une artimon (c'est le mât, qui est le mât d'artimon), c'est une brigantine !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est absolument faux, il n'est un rempart (justifié) que contre toute ingérence d'autorités religieuses dans le contenu de l'enseignement, il a été instauré pour cette seule raison, et son utilisation comme tu l'a décrite n'a fait au contraire qu'exacerber les extrémismes.
> 
> Le principe de laïcité, c'est la suppression du crucifix dans la classe, au dessus du tableau, ou de la menorah, ou du croissant, mais son but n'est pas de heurter les convictions religieuses des élèves ou des enseignants, et de contrarier les obligations que ces convictions leurs imposent, du moins tant que ces convictions ne heurtent pas la morale publique, et je ne considère pas le port d'un foulard (ou d'un turban) sur la tête comme portant atteinte à la morale publique !
> 
> ...



Le principe de laïcité, c'est la séparation du religieux et des affaires publiques. En cela, je dis et maintiens que c'est notre meilleur rempart contre les extrémismes religieux.

Et la laïcité garantit à chacun le droit d'exercer son culte dans les limites définies par la loi. Alors l'argument selon lequel la loi de 2004 serait contraire à la liberté de conviction ne tient pas.

Je rappelle par ailleurs que nous sommes dans une république laïque et que donc l'école de la république (école publique) doit être laïque. Par conséquent, la religion n'y a pas sa place, sauf dans les cours d'Histoire.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas étonnant, il est mal documenté, ton graffiti, là, à l'avant, c'est pas un "bout dehors", c'est un Beaupré, un bout dehors, c'est mobile, là c'est un mat fixé à demeure, et la voile à la poupe, en bas, sous la voile de flèche, c'est pas une artimon (c'est le mât, qui est le mât d'artimon), c'est une brigantine !



Oui, tu as raison ©.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le principe de laïcité, c'est la séparation du religieux et des affaires publiques. En cela, je dis et maintiens que c'est notre meilleur rempart contre les extrémismes religieux.



Je t'ai expliqué pourquoi ton affirmation était fausse (tant historiquement que logiquement, d'ailleurs).



iDuck a dit:


> Et la laïcité garantit à chacun le droit d'exercer son culte dans les limites définies par la loi. Alors l'argument selon lequel la loi de 2004 serait contraire à la liberté de conviction ne tient pas.



Mais si, il tient, dans la mesure où la loi de 2004 est contraire à la déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme, donc inconstitutionnelle ! Par ailleurs, il n'est pas ici question d'exercice du culte, mais de respect des convictions, et des obligations qu'elles imposent à ceux qui les ressentent.



iDuck a dit:


> Je rappelle par ailleurs que nous sommes dans une république laïque et que donc l'école de la république (école publique) doit être laïque. Par conséquent, la religion n'y a pas sa place, sauf dans les cours d'Histoire.



Respecter les contraintes de ses convictions religieuses, c'est aussi laïque que respecter sa conscience professionnelle, ou tout autre problème de conscience, d'ailleurs, dès lors que cette conscience n'est pas contraire à l'ordre et à la morale publique, les intégrismes sont tous condamnables, y compris quand la religion de l'un d'eux est la laïcité. La laïcité, c'est "ne pas imposer sa religion aux autres", ça n'est pas "imposer des manquements aux obligations religieuses de certains" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je t'ai expliqué pourquoi ton affirmation était fausse (tant historiquement que logiquement, d'ailleurs).



La laïcité va au-delà de la question de l'école. Elle s'applique aux affaires publiques dans leur ensemble. 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, il tient, dans la mesure où la loi de 2004 est contraire à la déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme, donc inconstitutionnelle ! Par ailleurs, il n'est pas ici question d'exercice du culte, mais de respect des convictions, et des obligations qu'elles imposent à ceux qui les ressentent.



Ah bon ? Alors la loi de 1905, qui régit le principe de laïcité est aussi inconstitutionnel. Qu'attendons-nous pour l'abroger ?

Et je voudrais qu'on me dise en quoi ceux qui croient sont empêchés de pratiquer leur culte en dehors de ce cadre là. On a interdit les lieux de cultes ? Il y a régulièrement des manifs de cathos, juifs, musulmans, réclamant le respect de leur droit de pratiquer leur culte ?




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Respecter les contraintes de ses convictions religieuses, c'est aussi laïque que respecter sa conscience professionnelle, ou tout autre problème de conscience, d'ailleurs, dès lors que cette conscience n'est pas contraire à l'ordre et à la morale publique, les intégrismes sont tous condamnables, y compris quand la religion de l'un d'eux est la laïcité. La laïcité, c'est "ne pas imposer sa religion aux autres", ça n'est pas "imposer des manquements aux obligations religieuses de certains" !



Je te répondrais là-dessus ce qu'a dit Jean-François Copé récemment (et dont tu n'ignores pas que je ne partage pas les convictions politiques) et avec quoi je suis totalement d'accord : chacun est libre de pratiquer un culte mais les lois de la république sont au-dessus des lois religieuses.

Par conséquent les contraintes des lois et principes républicains sont au-dessus des contraintes des convictions religieuses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La laïcité va au-delà de la question de l'école. Elle s'applique aux affaires publiques dans leur ensemble.



Parce que l'école, ça n'est pas une affaire publique ? 



iDuck a dit:


> Ah bon ? Alors la loi de 1905, qui régit le principe de laïcité est aussi inconstitutionnel. Qu'attendons-nous pour l'abroger ?



La loi de 1905 régit le principe de laïcité, la loi de 2004 impose un athéisme public, ça n'est pas la même chose



iDuck a dit:


> Et je voudrais qu'on me dise en quoi ceux qui croient sont empêchés de pratiquer leur culte en dehors de ce cadre là. On a interdit les lieux de cultes ? Il y a régulièrement des manifs de cathos, juifs, musulmans, réclamant le respect de leur droit de pratiquer leur culte ?



Tu fais semblant, là, ou tu es réellement borné ? Qu'est-ce que le culte vient faire là dedans ? On te parle de liberté de conviction, pas de liberté de culte ! Le culte (pour les catholiques), c'est la messe du dimanche, la conviction, c'st permanent



iDuck a dit:


> Je te répondrais là-dessus ce qu'a dit Jean-François Copé récemment (et dont tu n'ignores pas que je ne partage pas les convictions politiques) et avec quoi je suis totalement d'accord : chacun est libre de pratiquer un culte mais les lois de la république sont au-dessus des lois religieuses.
> 
> Par conséquent les contraintes des lois et principes républicains sont au-dessus des contraintes des convictions religieuses.



D'une part, Copé n'est pas une référence, et d'autre part, lorsque la loi viole les principes républicains, elle n'est ni républicaine ni respectable, donc, n'a pas a être respectée. Un des premiers à avoir mis ce principe en question est le fondateur de la cinquième république, qui, s'il avait suivi tes préceptes, n'aurait pas pu empêcher que la devise de la république : "Liberté égalité, fraternité" ne devienne définitivement "Travail, famille, patrie" ! 

D'autre part, l'objet de la loi n'est pas de brimer les convictions religieuses, en interdisant des pratiques qui ne nuisent ni ne portent préjudice à qui que ce soit. Une telle loi est contraire à tous les principes, et ne grandit pas ceux qui l'ont fait passer aux forceps. La liberté et la fraternité en sont complètement absents, et même l'égalité en prend un coup, je trouve.

Cela dit, ce sujet est une excellente illustration de "la pensée unique", où politiciens de tous bords se rejoignent pour imposer leur courte vue à l'ensemble de la population du pays, histoire d'éviter qu'ils ne se mettent à réfléchir par eux même, ce qui serait dangereux pour toute la classe politique, à droite comme à gauche. Pensez donc, mon bon canard, si l'électorat de base sortait de son état bovin, il serait capable d'exiger que soit mise en place une vraie démocratie, ça ne serait pas bon pour nous !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'autre part, l'objet de la loi n'est pas de brimer les convictions religieuses, en interdisant des pratiques qui ne nuisent ni ne portent préjudice à qui que ce soit. Une telle loi est contraire à tous les principes, et ne grandit pas ceux qui l'ont fait passer aux forceps. La liberté et la fraternité en sont complètement absents, et même l'égalité en prend un coup, je trouve.
> 
> Cela dit, ce sujet est une excellente illustration de "la pensée unique", où politiciens de tous bords se rejoignent pour imposer leur courte vue à l'ensemble de la population du pays, histoire d'éviter qu'ils ne se mettent à réfléchir par eux même, ce qui serait dangereux pour toute la classe politique, à droite comme à gauche. Pensez donc, mon bon canard, si l'électorat de base sortait de son état bovin, il serait capable d'exiger que soit mise en place une vraie démocratie, ça ne serait pas bon pour nous !



Je ne peux pas te laisser dire ça.
Aucune pratique religieuse n'est interdite par la voix et les musulmans eux-mêmes disent que le port de la Burqa n'est pas un principe religieux, mais une dérive.
Mais si pour toi la laïcité c'est de laisser faire tout et n'importe quoi à n'importe qui, pourquoi ne pas laisser les Témoins de Jéhovah et la Scientologie travailler au grand jour ?
Après tout, elles revendiquent l'état de religion comme les autres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne peux pas te laisser dire ça.
> Aucune pratique religieuse n'est interdite par la voix et les musulmans eux-mêmes disent que le port de la Burqa n'est pas un principe religieux, mais une dérive.



Tu devrais mieux lire depuis le début, mon propos est justement de condamner toute forme de voile intégral, mais de laisser la liberté à ceux qui pensent que leurs convictions l'imposent, se couvrir les cheveux d'un foulard ou d'un turban ou même d'une kippa (eh oui, il n'y a pas que les femmes, ou que les musulmans qui soient brimés par les mesures actuelles).



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais si pour toi la laïcité c'est de laisser faire tout et n'importe quoi à n'importe qui, pourquoi ne pas laisser les Témoins de Jéhovah et la Scientologie travailler au grand jour ?
> Après tout, elles revendiquent l'état de religion comme les autres...



Parce que ces deux sectes troublent l'ordre public, l'une par ses escroqueries et ses crimes, l'autre par des pratiques contraires à la morale. De même, pour le foulard, je le trouve admissible dans la mesure où il est porté en raison des convictions personnelles de celle qui le porte, mais pas s'il lui est imposé par les mâles de sa famille, ou si elle le porte juste par esprit de provocation.


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2010)

Ce fil étonne.
Que d'arguments, que de non-arguments sont présentés ici sans convaincre ni les uns ni les autres.
Je mets les voiles.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Un peu d'espoir


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> les études réalisées montrent que les gens ne font pas tellement confiance aux médias télé et radio pour la qualité de l'information.
> le journal télé/radio c'est un peu comme un conte imagé récité par un raconteur (je précise que je ne fais que citer l'illustre Jean Pierre Pernault qui a déclaré "qu'il racontait la vie des français tous les jours", très parlant comme expression).
> 
> aujourd'hui il y a internet ou les journaux papiers. on lit des trucs incroyables dans Libération, Le Monde, Les Echos et La Tribune ainsi que sur leurs sites respectifs.
> ...




Excusez-moi de revenir là dessus, et de prêcher pour ma paroisse  radiophonique, mais il se trouve que, depuis 1989, les "baromètres" de  confiance des français dans leurs médias ont systématiquement placé la  radio comme le média dans lequel ils avaient le plus confiance, et cette  tendance est à l'augmentation régulière depuis le début des années 2000, alors que la courbe de la confiance dans la télévision déclinait systématiquement, passant en dessous de la confiance donnée dans la presse écrite, le média internet arrivant bon dernier.

La pluralité et l'accessibilité du média radiophonique, ainsi que la large place laissée à la parole, non trahie par des images "d'illustration", la présence très large de médias radiophoniques libres et indépendants dans la proximité de l'auditeur, tout ceci contribue largement à l'explication de ce résultat constant.

La baromètre 2010 de confiance dans les médias La Croix - Sofres.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Ce fil étonne.
> Que d'arguments, que de non-arguments sont présentés ici sans convaincre ni les uns ni les autres.
> Je mets les voiles.



[YOUTUBE]tUclTCNEtbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Les inventions les plus folles au Salon de Genève.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2010)

Pour en revenir au voile avant de les mettre

Il me semble que la Belgique avait prévu une loi contournant toutes idées religieuses du problème.

C'était simplement que tout individu circulant dans l'espace publique doit pouvoir être identifiable et ne doit pas donc porter d'éléments ne permettant pas cette identification !!!

Sauf en période de carnaval bien sûr 

Il y a de plus en plus de système de vidéo surveillance d'installé que ce soit en ville, dans les magasins, les banques et j'en passe

C'est une discrimination pour moi car je suis identifiable dans tous ces lieux alors que d'autres ne le sont pas 

Enfin c'est mon avis et vous savez la suite


----------



## Chang (24 Avril 2010)

Sur la laicité ...

Il est important de laisser les gens s'exprimer, les laisser s'habiller comme ils le désirent. Gommer les différences c'est encourager a l'intolérance et au non respect du droit d'autrui d'être qui il ou elle est.

L'école, en tant qu'institution/batiment publique doit rester laique, ne doit pas précher telle ou telle religion mais je ne considère pas que porter en son sein un crucifix ou un foulard soit du prosélytisme.

Enfin, comme le souligne P77, il est important de disocier le port volontaire du port imposé.

Ce débat sur l'identité nationale est une grande bouffonade. D'un coté on nous parle de nation multi culturelle et de l'autre on ne semble vouloir accepter les autres cultures qu'en tant que folklore annexe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ce débat sur l'identité nationale est une grande bouffonade. D'un coté on nous parle de nation multi culturelle et de l'autre on ne semble vouloir accepter les autres cultures qu'en tant que folklore annexe.



Cela dit, qu'attendre d'autre d'un pays ou il y a 70 ans encore, parler breton en public était passible de prison !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2010)

Dix millions de personnes en état "d'insécurité alimentaire" au Sahel


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Reynders chargé de ramener le dialogue autour de BHV.


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2010)

Monsanto reconnaît que son coton transgénique est inefficace...


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2010)

Un peu d'agent orange et le tour est jouer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Chili : décès dun ex-caporal nazi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Chili : décès dun ex-caporal nazi.



Nazi et pédophile, c'était un sacré cumulard.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Ça commence à faire beaucoup en effet .


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2010)

Et si ça tombe, en plus, il fumait ! 

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2010)

pour une fois que le taureau gagne


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> pour une fois que le taureau gagne


Youpie 

Qu'on donne les deux oreilles et la queue au taureau vainqueur


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2010)

Il va pouvoir entrer au bétisier

[YOUTUBE]JJG2avwd6q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead head (26 Avril 2010)

Footballeurs et prostituées : *« Je ne les paie pas pour les relations sexuelles, mais pour qu'elles partent »*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Les extraterrestres pourraient être des colonisateurs dangereux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Footballeurs et prostituées : *« Je ne les paie pas pour les relations sexuelles, mais pour qu'elles partent »*



Si tu ajoutes à ça le "Parce que les filles gratuites, c'est bien plus cher"


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu ajoutes à ça le "Parce que les filles gratuites, c'est bien plus cher"



Au final tu payes aussi pour qu'elles partent, mais beaucoup beaucoup plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les extraterrestres pourraient être des colonisateurs dangereux.



J'ai particulièrement aimé le dernier commentaire :



> Reste à savoir si ces particules nomades qui ont grandi sur d'autres mondes possèdent plus d'ADN flamand ou wallon ;-)



Mais il ne précise pas lequel représente le côté obscur


----------



## Cybry (26 Avril 2010)

Dans ce domaine, lire le très sérieux rapport du CNES/GEIPAN : http://www.cnes-geipan.fr/documents/Cometa.pdf


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Leterme chez le Roi, la situation bloquée.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

C'est débloqué



On n'est pas dans la merde


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Avril 2010)

Euh :rose: j'ai pas bien tout suivi cela veux dire qu'on aura plus de moules/frites


----------



## havez (26 Avril 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Euh :rose: j'ai pas bien tout suivi cela veux dire qu'on aura plus de moules/frites



Mais non, il va vite revenir...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Euh :rose: j'ai pas bien tout suivi cela veux dire qu'on aura plus de moules/frites



Elles coûteront plus chères c'est tout .


----------



## Dead head (27 Avril 2010)

*« Si je baise dans la rue, je risque quoi légalement ? »*


----------



## Arlequin (27 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *« Si je baise dans la rue, je risque quoi légalement ? »*




moins chère > la branlette en bagnole 

***********

elle a de l'avenir la petiote: 

Laura Hall, 20 ans, a été décrite comme "_tout  ce qui a de plus misérable et pourri dans cette société_" par le juge Bruce Morgan.


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Euh :rose: j'ai pas bien tout suivi cela veux dire qu'on aura plus de moules/frites&#8230;


... qu'on aura plus...

ou

... qu'on n'aura plus...


Au lecteur de choisir selon ses opinions politiques.

Miam !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2010)

Au Sénat américain, la réforme de Wall Street essuie un premier revers


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On n'est pas dans la merde



TF1 a trouvé la solution


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2010)

En Arizona, la chasse aux immigrés va devenir légale ...

http://washington.blogs.liberation....-racistes-ces-nazis-ces-haineux-darizona.html

No comment .... :sick::sick:


----------



## havez (27 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> TF1 a trouvé la solution



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa, TF1 on vous aime :love: 



(en plus Bruxelles est exactement au bon endroit  )

#Humour-Inside

Petite bavure, mais qui nous a bien fait rire


----------



## poildep (27 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> TF1 a trouvé la solution


Pas mal hein !  En même temps on peut pas leur en vouloir quand on sait que Leterme confond la Marseillaise et la Brabançonne.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> TF1 a trouvé la solution



hin hin hin... faudrait vraiment qu'ils arrêtent de faire autre chose que de la pub sur Bouygues télé... :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

La mer du Nord en Wallonie.


----------



## havez (27 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> La mer du Nord en Wallonie.



Vu 

Les médias néerlandais (et français pour la précédente bourde  ) ont besoin de cours de géographie... et d'infographie


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

havez a dit:


> Les médias français ont besoin de cours de géographie... et d'infographie



Heu&#8230; Là c'est les Néerlandais.  

Et puis c'est pas parce que TF1 a fait une bourde que c'est partout pareil&#8230;


----------



## havez (27 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Heu Là c'est les Néerlandais.
> 
> Et puis c'est pas parce que TF1 a fait une bourde que c'est partout pareil



Oups, corrigé 

Faut dire que vous rigolez bien vous, dites


----------



## Dead head (28 Avril 2010)

*La Google Car enregistre aussi votre réseau WiFi*

Titre de Libération, aujourd'hui : *"La Grèce et le Portugal affolent les marchés".* C'est bizarre, je croyais que c'était le contraire.


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *La Google Car enregistre aussi votre réseau WiFi*





> Pour sa défense, Google avance un autre argument : il n'est pas le seul à collecter des informations sur les réseaux WiFi privés. En rappelant que les cartes de son concurrent Bing, le moteur de recherche de Microsoft, reposaient elles aussi sur cette méthode contestée.



"c'est pas moi qui ai commencé, m'sieu ! Pis si l'autre il le fait et pas moi, ben y va gagner plus de sous que moi, c'est pas juste !"

Plus drôle (quoique, car venant du chef d'un état souverain, je m'interroge), mais tout aussi pitoyable


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus drôle (quoique, car venant du chef d'un état souverain, je m'interroge), mais tout aussi pitoyable



Il lui faudrait aussi un cours d'histoire de l'Europe, à l'héritier de Bolivard, parce que la calvitie en Europe était un phénomène déjà aussi répandu que de nos jours pendant les antiquités grecque et romaine, époques où les hormones étaient assez peu suspectes d'être à l'origine ou de favoriser l'alopécie


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2010)

havez a dit:


> Vu
> 
> Les médias néerlandais (et français pour la précédente bourde  ) ont besoin de cours de géographie... et d'infographie



Il y a quelques années, une étude américaine faite sur les étudiants montrait que plus de 50% ne savaient pas situer leur pays sur une carte du monde et croyaient que l'URSS était un pays d'Amérique centrale...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a quelques années, une étude américaine faite sur les étudiants montrait que plus de 50% &#8230; croyaient que l'URSS était un pays d'Amérique centrale...



Normal, ils pensaient que CCCP (URSS en russe et en alphabet cyrillique), ça voulait dire "*C*oucou rou*C*ou*C*ou *P*aloma"


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus drôle (quoique, car venant du chef d'un état souverain, je  m'interroge), mais tout aussi pitoyable





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il lui faudrait aussi un cours d'histoire de  l'Europe, à l'héritier de Bolivard, parce que la calvitie en Europe  était un phénomène déjà aussi répandu que de nos jours pendant les  antiquités grecque et romaine, époques où les hormones étaient assez peu  suspectes d'être à l'origine ou de favoriser l'alopécie



C'est vrai, quoi, c'est indigne ! Dire des énormités aussi grosses que celles que Monsanto peut régulièrement nous asséner ("le round-up est biodégradable", "le maïs transgénique est plus sain pour la santé que le maïs normal", etc.), c'est vraiment dingue !

Hein ? De quoi ? Evo Morales ne fait pas exprès, c'est juste un inculte arriéré indigène qui ne connait rien à rien ?
Ah, zut, alors, j'avais pas compris.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

Tu dis ça parce que t'es chauve.
PD va!


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que t'es chauve.
> PD va!


Monsieur Miss.

Je comprends que le fait d'arborer un insignifiant postiche capillaire, comme vous le faites depuis 20 ans, puisse finir par vous aigrir. D'autant que vous savez désormais que la calvitie est liée à un excès de testostérone, cette substance qui, si vous la laissiez faire, finirait par irriter bobonne, et mettre à mal l'unité d'un foyer soudé par les emprunts bancaires et les corvées de caisses de chat.

Mais rassurez-vous, la touze de l'autre soir était un vrai régal. Vous ne nous avez, finalement, pas manqué. Ce n'est pas le petit caillou qui me contredira, lui qui s'est vu offrir une paire de loches généreuses et différentes chaque soir.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (...)
> Ce n'est pas le petit caillou qui me contredira, lui qui s'est vu offrir une paire de loches généreuses et différentes chaque soir.


Avec ou sans tabouret ?!...


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Avril 2010)

Nan, ça y'est, il est grand, il a trouvé sa place. Hein doudou ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2010)

J'ai vu les photos d'alèm eh ben ça avait l'air plutot calme pour une touze.  

PS: cunnard


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai vu les photos d'alèm eh ben ça avait l'air plutot calme pour une touze.
> 
> PS: cunnard



C'est parce que la suite c'était chez moi..


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nan, ça y'est, il est grand, il a trouvé sa place.



...Dans une paire de loches, évidemment.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Lanceur de chaussure : « Pas de regret ! ».


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2010)

on s'en serait pas douté


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ...Dans une paire de loches, évidemment.



Plusieurs, même.


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Plusieurs, même.



Ah. Loin de moi l'idée de remettre en cause ton discernement en conditions de _fatigue_ avancée. Mais Lorsqu'il y en a plusieurs, faut se méfier, mon beau. Les truies, par exemple, en ont trois, si j'ai bonne mémoire.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah. Loin de moi l'idée de remettre en cause ton discernement en conditions de _fatigue_ avancée. Mais Lorsqu'il y en a plusieurs, faut se méfier, mon beau. Les truies, par exemple, en ont trois, si j'ai bonne mémoire.



'culé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2010)

Soupçons sur une « veuve noire » de l'Isère


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai vu les photos d'alèm eh ben ça avait l'air plutot calme pour une touze.
> 
> PS: cunnard



Alem était pas à la touze, il est amoureux d'une polonaise, une polonaise à gros lolo.

PS : ben qu'est-ce que j'ai dit ? T'as pas de chat ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Bon...
Quand est-ce qu'on leur dit d'aller se faire voir, à tous ceux là ?!&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Avril 2010)

Tu veux dire qu'on aille les empapaouter nous mêmes chez les grecs ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est l'idée.


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2010)

Hihihi...
Monsieur Rochefort !... :love: 



> _Auparavant, comme vous avez été sage, je vais vous interpréter le  caméléon (ses bras rampent précautionneusement dans l'air, sa langue  s'étire, ses yeux tournent&#8230. Je pourrais vous faire la taupe  enthousiasmée par l'arrivée du printemps, le coït du lion, le chimpanzé  satisfait. Il n'existe pas beaucoup d'acteurs zoologiques, n'est-ce pas ?_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2010)

Sondages: la nouvelle manoeuvre de l'Élysée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

La Polynésie n'a plus un sou


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La Polynésie n'a plus un sou



La même chose nous attend ici.
Soyons réalistes et cessons de croire que l'Etat français a des capacités que les autres n'ont pas.
La situation de la Grèce nous pend au nez tant qu'une vraie politique d'austérité n'aura pas été mise en place comme en Allemagne depuis 10 ans.
Alors, bien sûr ça ne va plaire à personne. Mais doit-on encore laisser s'empirer les choses ?
Toutes les propositions démagos de la droite et de la gauche nous conduisent dans le mur.
Sarko se plante, et Aubry avec son projet "du bonheur" nous prend pour des cons.
Virons tous ces connards.
Profitons-en aussi pour remettre les pendules à l'heure avec les syndicats qui font semblant de croire qu'il y a de l'argent, alors qu'ils ne pensent qu'à leurs subventions.


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2010)

Agir contre l'obscurantisme

 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


>



N'oubliez pas de donner l'adresse du rassemblement à Bobby


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La même chose nous attend ici.
> Soyons réalistes et cessons de croire que l'Etat français a des capacités que les autres n'ont pas.
> La situation de la Grèce nous pend au nez tant qu'une vraie politique d'austérité n'aura pas été mise en place comme en Allemagne depuis 10 ans.
> Alors, bien sûr ça ne va plaire à personne. Mais doit-on encore laisser s'empirer les choses ?
> ...



Si la Grèce faisait défaut (ou autre cata du même acabit), l'Etat français serait dans une sacrée merde (bien qu'il y soit déjà) car 1) il devrait s'asseoir sur le remboursement des milliards qu'il va prêter aux grecs (à un taux plus élevé que celui où il l'emprunte, bonjour la solidarité !) 2) il devrait voler une nouvelle fois voler au secours des banques qui sont très engagées sur la dette grecque sans en avoir vraiment les moyens (ou sinon il faudra me dire où on trouverait le pognon nécessaire).


EDIT : à voir (diffusé hier soir)


----------



## mado (29 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La même chose nous attend ici.
> Soyons réalistes et cessons de croire que l'Etat français a des capacités que les autres n'ont pas.
> La situation de la Grèce nous pend au nez tant qu'une vraie politique d'austérité n'aura pas été mise en place comme en Allemagne depuis 10 ans.
> Alors, bien sûr ça ne va plaire à personne. Mais doit-on encore laisser s'empirer les choses ?
> ...




Mouais, vaut mieux être une banque qu'un Etat n'est ce pas ? 

J'y connais pas gd chose en économie, c'est clair, mais ça laisse un goût plutôt amer dans la bouche.


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2010)

L'économie ne fait pas grand cas du Travail...
C'est devenu une donnée ajustable comme une autre...
Pourtant sans Travail, pas de richesse...
À force d'oublier et mépriser cela, l'économie et la finance vont finir par se le prendre dans les dents...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> Mouais, vaut mieux être une banque qu'un Etat n'est ce pas ?



Je le pense. Une banque peut se faire du pognon sur le dos d'un Etat (cf. Goldman Sachs et la Grèce). L'inverse est nettement plus compliqué.


----------



## jugnin (29 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> L'économie ne fait pas grand cas du Travail...
> C'est devenu une donnée ajustable comme une autre...
> Pourtant sans Travail, pas de richesse...
> À force d'oublier et mépriser cela, l'économie et la finance vont finir par se le prendre dans les dents...



Sauf qu'on sombrera avec, nous, les petites gens. Comme disais mon papy, une bonne guerre, c'est ça qui nous manque !


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Sauf qu'on sombrera avec, nous, les petites gens.


Oui, j'attendais que tu le dises...


----------



## yvos (29 Avril 2010)

Oh ce café du commerce :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2010)

*tirhum fout une paire de baffes à yveausse... 

 :love:


----------



## mado (29 Avril 2010)

Et puis bon... 





Je te sers quoi Yvos ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2010)

Faut-il supprimer le bouclier fiscal ? Le point de vue Auteuil Neuilly Passy !.


----------



## fedo (29 Avril 2010)

> Si la Grèce faisait défaut (ou autre cata du même acabit), l'Etat  français serait dans une sacrée merde (bien qu'il y soit déjà) car 1) il  devrait s'asseoir sur le remboursement des milliards qu'il va prêter  aux grecs (à un taux plus élevé que celui où il l'emprunte, bonjour la  solidarité !) 2) il devrait voler une nouvelle fois voler au secours des  banques qui sont très engagées sur la dette grecque sans en avoir  vraiment les moyens (ou sinon il faudra me dire où on trouverait le  pognon nécessaire).



ça me paraît évident que la Grèce ne pourra pas tout rembourser en temps voulu.
le problème de la Grèce n'est pas tant sa dette mais l'inefficacité de son système fiscal.
à tel point que le FMI propose l'instauration d'un impôt citoyen par tête de pipe plutôt que l'impôt sur le revenu.
d'ailleurs, la Grèce a instauré un impôt sur la fortune que ne paye que 6 Grecs .

par ailleurs, la Grèce a une dépense militaire de 2,5% du PIB = une folie pour ce pays.
la France fait moins de 1,5 % de son PIB.

mais l'Allemagne était son 1er fournisseur en armement, mais plus maintenant car il y a eu fâcherie.
depuis cet épisode l'Allemagne ne veut plus trop sauver la Grèce parce que la Grèce veut s'acheter des frégates françaises à 600 millions d'euro la pièce (la notion de déficit public est compliquée à traduire en grec)



> Je le pense. Une banque peut se faire du pognon sur le dos d'un Etat  (cf. Goldman Sachs et la Grèce). L'inverse est nettement plus compliqué.



Warren Buffet a une formule très parlante:"si vous devez 1000 $ à la banque c'est votre problème. si vous devez 100 millions de $ à la banque c'est le problème de la banque"
je vous rappelle que si la banque fait faillite la créance s'éteint !!!! donc c'est le jeu du je te tiens par la barbichette . les Etats survivent aux défauts de paiement, pas les banques !

les Etats ont autant besoin des banques que les banques des Etats. le problème c'est qu'il y a moins de prêteurs en 2010 qu'il y en avait en 2008 à cause des faillites et des fusions.

A noter que comme le décrit très bien Kenneth Rogoff dans son dernier livre, une crise systémique bancaire accouche souvent de défauts souverains...

c'est délirant que les agences de notations accordent une note plus faible à la Grèce qu'au Vénézuela, au Pakistan et à l'Argentine (laquelle n'a plus accès au marché pour sa dette depuis qu'elle a suspendu son remboursement).
la vérité c'est que les agences de notations sont des guignols pseudo scientifiques et purement scientistes

il y a 3 solutions pour la Grèce:
_une restructuration de la dette avec maintien dans la zone euro avec prise en pension des bons du trésor des banques par la BCE et rachat des titres de 2ème main.
_un défaut avec sortie de la zone euro
_une aide et une cure d'amaigrissement + augmentation de l'efficacité fiscale

laisser la Grèce faire défaut serait une erreur monumentale car en majorité les crédits à taux variables sont indexés sur le Tbond à 10 ans des USA. or, la dette des USA est phénoménale.
si on laisse un Etat faire défaut ce n'est qu'une question avant que le rendement du Tbond n'explose, mettant sous l'eau le secteur privé une fois de plus.
là vous aurez un joli W comme en 1932-33.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> c'est délirant que les agences de notations accordent une note plus faible à la Grèce qu'au Vénézuela, au Pakistan et à l'Argentine (laquelle n'a plus accès au marché pour sa dette depuis qu'elle a suspendu son remboursement).
> la vérité c'est que les agences de notations sont des guignols pseudo scientifiques et purement scientistes



Ce sont surtout des pantins aux mains des grands fonds spéculatifs, qui accordent des notation en fonction de ce qui arrange leurs clients les plus influents (genre Goldman-Sachs) à tel ou tel moment, en fonction du fait qu'ils jouent "pour ou contre" les notés !


----------



## fedo (29 Avril 2010)

> Ce sont surtout des pantins aux mains des grands fonds spéculatifs, qui  accordent des notation en fonction de ce qui arrange leurs clients les  plus influents (genre Goldman-Sachs) à tel ou tel moment, en fonction du  fait qu'ils jouent "pour ou contre" les notés !



comme elles ont lourdement failli dans les MBS et CDO fourrés aux subprimes, elles font du zèle pour essayer de se rattraper avec les dettes souveraines (potentiellement explosives)
mais c'est ridicule car elles mettent en péril leur business à long terme en le faisant (à court terme le business des CDS est assuré) !!!!

le problème des agences est triple:
_la méthode d'évaluation est très contestable
_le conflit d'intérêt avec leur client (plus elles notent large les produits, plus on les consulte pour donner leur avis sur un produit en préparation)
_leur note ne signifie pas la valeur d'un titre mais sa liquidité...

l'erreur des Etats, ne pas avoir radié les agences de notation de la planète.
mais en s'attaquant aux Etats elles viennent d'en prendre le risque.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

Les femmes autorisées dans les sous-marins américains.


----------



## yvos (29 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce sont surtout des pantins aux mains des grands fonds spéculatifs, qui accordent des notation en fonction de ce qui arrange leurs clients les plus influents (genre Goldman-Sachs) à tel ou tel moment, en fonction du fait qu'ils jouent "pour ou contre" les notés !



Ouuuuuuuuais   



			
				Mado  a dit:
			
		

> comme elles ont lourdement failli dans les MBS et CDO fourrés aux subprimes, elles font du zèle pour essayer de se rattraper avec les dettes souveraines (potentiellement explosives)



faut voir quand même que l'indice ISTEN rattaché à ces valeurs à considérablement augmenté depuis que le TRS du fond RPF a atteint son point fatidique et la côte de 125%

Concrètement, je prédis un changement de tendance à moyen terme sur le marché DNQL* qui risque purement et simplement d'inverser le cours de l'histoire. On fera sortir la Flandre de l'Euro 

_*Des Nations Qui Loosent_



			
				Fedo a dit:
			
		

> Je te sers quoi Yvos ?



Une bière belge francophone


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2010)

J'peux avoir un décodeur siouplé ? 


Tbond ?
un joli W ?
MBS ?
CDO ?
CDS ?
indice ISTEN ?
TRS ?
fond RPF ?


----------



## fedo (29 Avril 2010)

traduction



Romuald a dit:


> J'peux avoir un décodeur siouplé ?
> 
> 
> Tbond ? = Treasury Bond (bon du trésor américain)
> ...


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2010)

Merci (même si ça ne m'avance pas beaucoup, mais je vais pouvoir creuser maintenant)
Pour les trois derniers, je m'en doutais un peu, vu le DNQL et les compétences d'Yvos en humour à froid


----------



## yvos (29 Avril 2010)

Bien, on progresse


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2010)

fedo a dit:


> l'erreur des Etats, ne pas avoir radié les agences de notation de la planète.
> mais en s'attaquant aux Etats elles viennent d'en prendre le risque.



Et les Hedge Funds qui sont un peu au marché ce que la tique est au dos du chien, non ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Bien, on progresse


Poil aux fesses...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Bien, on progresse



Je dirais même plus, il va falloir acheter des tire-tiques en quantité non négligeable.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Avril 2010)

Pendant que les financiers essayent de dépecer la démocratie (ben oui, quand une firme de branleurs à cravate se permet de noter un État souverain selon des critères abscons, et de lui dicter la politique à suivre pour être, la prochaine fois, mieux noté sur l'échelle créée de toutes pièces par les mêmes branleurs à la con, ladite échelle n'ayant pour seul but que de permettre à ces parasites de la société de prospérer sur la misère qu'ils créent grâce à la cupidité de l'élite politico-administrative, la démocratie est morte, raide),
pendant ce temps-là, donc, Juppé, l'ancien préfet et notre cher pestilent de la défunte république française, se penchent sur le sort des petites s&#339;urs des pauvres.
À moins que ce ne soit la congrégation des batards à crucifix barbelés.


*
Et on leur coupe les couilles quand ?*


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)

Il serait peut-être temps d'interdire le port du voile aux bonnes soeurs.


----------



## Dead head (30 Avril 2010)

*Les gendarmes ont-ils réinventé la guerre psychologique pour mater leurs fortes têtes ?*


----------



## mado (30 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Ouuuuuuuuais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putain, je me mets à parler de_ "MBS et CDO fourrés aux subprimes_" à l'insu de mon plein gré.. :affraid:


(Non, je préfère les trucs fourrés au chocolat si tu veux bien !)


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2010)

"Hypnotiser les poulets"...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2010)

Pour bien comprendre BHV 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

Pour la première fois, une femme premier ministre?

(faut encore qu'ils remportent les élections)


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2010)

"Prenez un petit français"...


----------



## yvos (30 Avril 2010)

Oh. Ma voiture


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Hypnotiser les poulets"...


Ah les présentations PowerPoint jen ai vu un tas là où je bosse. Et quand quelquun pose une question concrète, il y a comme un flottement  quand ce nest pas une réponse du genre _ah là là vous êtes compliqué_ :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Prenez un petit français"...



héhé 

Bientôt en France la pub du même tonneau pour une grosse Merco disant, "Faites comme Mr Merkel, prenez une grosse allemande"...


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> héhé
> 
> Bientôt en France la pub du même tonneau pour une grosse Merco disant, "Faites comme Mr Merkel, prenez une grosse allemande"...


restons correct, il y a des images qui choquent !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour la première fois, une femme premier ministre?
> 
> (faut encore qu'ils remportent les élections)



Si elle devient premier ministre, je lui souhaite de tenir plus longtemps à ce poste que la première femme premier ministre en France (Edith Cresson), qui a tenu 11 mois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> héhé
> 
> Bientôt en France la pub du même tonneau pour une grosse Merco disant, "Faites comme Mr Merkel, prenez une grosse allemande"...



© Le Petit Journal


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si elle devient premier ministre, je lui souhaite de tenir plus longtemps à ce poste que la première femme premier ministre en France (Edith Cresson), qui a tenu 11 mois.



Si je me souviens bien, elle n'était pas très diplomatique dans ses déclarations


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2010)

Il est foutu...


----------



## KARL40 (30 Avril 2010)

La France a un nouveau super-héros (héroïne plutôt ...)

http://www.ecrans.fr/Carla-chez-les-super-heros,9780.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Il est foutu...



Bah ... Il n'est plus de gauche Bayrou alors ?!!  *




* Humour bien entendu


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Bah ... Il n'est plus de gauche Bayrou alors ?!!



Bayrou n'a jamais été de gauche, il appartient à la mouvance la plus radicale de l'extrème centre 



Canarasoupière, si tu nous r'garde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bayrou n'a jamais été de gauche, il appartient à la mouvance la plus radicale de l'extrème centre



Bayrou est surtout sur Faceu Bookeu où il se fait plein d'amis qui l'aideront à devenir président en 2012. 

[YOUTUBE]m10oQ_eX1So[/YOUTUBE]






Pascal 77 a dit:


> Canarasoupière, si tu nous r'garde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2010)

Marée noire : L'Alabama et le Mississipi en état d'urgence


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Pas de Google Street View en Allemagne pour l'instant.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mai 2010)

en parlant google



*Jésus sur Google Earth*


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2010)

Tous les ans, il y a des "problèmes"... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Alerte à la bombe à Times Square

Site sympa.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2010)

Parlez-vous le belge de crise ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parlez-vous le belge de crise ?



Concernant les communes à facilités, petites précision : il y a aussi des communes francophones avec facilité en néerlandais, des communes francophones avec des facilités pour les germanophones et toutes les communes germanophones sont à facilités pour les francophones. Mais elles ne sont pas en liaison directe avec la crise c'est vrai. Sauf si il y a une demande pour supprimer ces facilités.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2010)

Oui oui.
C'est comme chez les papous.
Y'a des papous papas, des papous à poux, des papous papas à poux, des papous pas papas pas à poux, des papous papas à poux pas papas, des papous pas papas pas à poux, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Voilà. 

_Comment ça il était pas clair mon post?_


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2010)

Adresse quoi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Carla Bruni au Parlement européen pour attirer les électeurs ?.


----------



## fedo (3 Mai 2010)

Vous croyiez que c'était fini, manqué


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2010)

L'humour islandais est toujours aussi fumeux :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2010)

Stupeur ! Heidi ne serai pas Suisse !


----------



## Dead head (4 Mai 2010)

*Patrons, voici quelques conseils pour réussir votre garde à vue.*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Vous croyiez que c'était fini, manqué



Nuage de cendres : les vols au départ et vers lIrlande annulés.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2010)

Et ben maintenant, on sait à quoi s'attendre !... :mouais:


> « Parmi les pistes retenues  mais non validées par le chef de l&#8217;Etat  on  évoque un rapatriement du corps dans l&#8217;avion présidentiel, des obsèques  nationales et même une descente du cercueil le long des Champs-Elysées.  »


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2010)

Tu peins du "nu" ou du "à poil" ?


----------



## boodou (4 Mai 2010)

le silence qui tue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2010)

Nouvelle fournée de PPL 



> La proposition de loi "plaisanciers" de Guy Tessier n'est pas mal non plus. Depuis 2006, tous les navires doivent être équipés de dispositifs de récupération et/ou de traitements de leurs eaux usées (appelées "eaux noires"). Il est interdit aux plaisanciers de vider leurs toilettes dans le port ! Mais bien peu s'équipent (allez donc savoir pourquoi...). Guy Tessier propose donc un ... dispositif fiscal incitatif ! Bref, un crédit d'impôt pour permettre à ces pauvres plaisanciers de financer la mise aux normes des toilettes de leur yacht. Ben voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Bref, un crédit d'impôt pour permettre à ces pauvres plaisanciers de financer la mise aux normes des toilettes de leur yacht.


 
Ouais, alors se foutre de la gueule d'un gouvernements de branquignols qui pondent des lois comme d'autre des oeufs de catégorie 3, ok - c'est un peu facile, mais c'est toujours marrant.

Par contre, assimiler tous les plaisanciers à des propriétaires de yacht, là, quand même...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2010)

... c'est un raccourci un peu rapide je te l'accorde et qui prouve bien que, qd on ne maîtrise pas un sujet, vaut mieux fermer sa g....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, alors se foutre de la gueule d'un gouvernements de branquignols qui pondent des lois comme d'autre des oeufs de catégorie 3, ok - c'est un peu facile, mais c'est toujours marrant.
> 
> Par contre, assimiler tous les plaisanciers à des propriétaires de yacht, là, quand même...



Remarque très juste. Reste que cette mesure devrait être réservée aux plaisanciers qui ne possèdent pas de yachts. Mais avec ce gouvernement de branquignols, ce n'est pas gagné. On a déjà eu droit avec eux à la compensation de feu la taxe carbone pour tous les ménages, même ceux qui avaient largement les moyens de payer les 17 euros demandés.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2010)

T'as pas fini avec ton anti-sarko primaire, on se croirait dans une réunion de section du PS


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mai 2010)

Arrêtes de t'agiter Papy, c'est pas comme ça que tu fera revenir Jul' le rouge


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2010)

Nan, pas Julrou le rouge :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Par contre, assimiler tous les plaisanciers à des propriétaires de yacht, là, quand même...



Ben je connais pas mal de plaisanciers qui ne sont pas propriétaires de yatchs, mais j'ai bien vérifié, il n'y a pas de toilettes sur leur Optimist ou sur leur Caneton


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je connais pas mal de plaisanciers qui ne sont pas propriétaires de yatchs, mais j'ai bien vérifié, il n'y a pas de toilettes sur leur Optimist ou sur leur Caneton


alorkomankifon ?


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2010)

Sur le mien il y a des toilettes, mais honnêtement, ne s'étant jamais éloigné à plus de 3 jours des cotes, ils n'ont jamais servi. (un seau, la mer, tout ça c'est la nature&#8230 mais bon, c'est pas un Yôtch


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ...un seau, la mer, tout ça c'est la nature


Dans la nature, la m...e ne pollue pas.
Elle est un élément du cycle naturel des êtres vivants.

Mais sur les trottoirs des villes...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2010)

T'as ton yacht sur un trottoir en ville ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as ton yacht sur un trottoir en ville ?


 
Non, son vélo.
D'ailleurs, les cyclistes qui défèquent en roulant et balancent ensuite le contenu de leur seau sur la chaussée sont très dangereux !
Surout à Paris.
Je crois qu'il y a un fil à ce sujet au comptoir.


----------



## Dead head (4 Mai 2010)

*Un professeur tente d'aller à la nage sur une île bretonne pour faire sa classe.*

*Un boulanger condamné pour usage abusif de son klaxon.*


----------



## mado (4 Mai 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Un professeur tente d'aller à la nage sur une île bretonne pour faire sa classe.*



stephaaanie ? Tu pourrais être solidaire !


----------



## fedo (4 Mai 2010)

A un mois de la coupe du monde, Fred le babouin terrorise le Cap


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2010)

Tiens donc, ben voyons !...


----------



## Dead head (5 Mai 2010)

La burqa, le niqab, bref le voile intégral, *y'a pas que ça dans la vie d'une femme* !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

La loge qui veut bannir le Che.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> La burqa, le niqab, bref le voile intégral, *y'a pas que ça dans la vie d'une femme* !



Ben tout le monde ne semble pas au courant que l'ordonance préfectorale est tombée en désuétude


----------



## Vincere44 (5 Mai 2010)

Mon dieu. Remarquez, le port du pantalon est toujours légalement interdit en France !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> Mon dieu. Remarquez, le port du pantalon est toujours légalement interdit en France !



Tu n'as pas bien du lire : il est interdit par ordonnance du préfet de police, donc, il est interdit en région parisienne (anciens départements de la Seine et de la Seine et Oise), pas en France !


----------



## Vincere44 (5 Mai 2010)

Ah excusez-moi, enfin l'incongruité de la chose est quand même frappante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> Ah excusez-moi, enfin l'incongruité de la chose est quand même frappante.



Ben en brumaire An VIII, je pense qu'elle devait le paraître un peu moins, mais en tout état de cause, même s'il prenait à un agent un peu trop zélé de vouloir l'appliquer aujourd'hui, il serait aisé de contester la chose devant un tribunal, puisque les deux départements où l'ordonnance est applicable n'existent plus


----------



## Gronounours (5 Mai 2010)

> Au XIXe, avec le mouvement hygiéniste, on créé des bermudas et des culottes pour dames. Auparavant, les femmes ne portaient rien en dessous de leurs robes.



:soupir:


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2010)

mais vu la quantité de jupons et autre corsets, il fallait être motiver  et puis l'hygiène c'était pas trop cela a l'époque


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2010)

ça souffle à la côte d'azur


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça souffle à la côte d'azur


C'est la faute à JP©

Le retour de la revanche de Jeanne Calment


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça souffle à la côte d'azur


Ahlala, ces gens du sud... 
"Vagues géantes" ! Ce sont juste des vagues de 10m !...


----------



## jugnin (5 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ahlala, ces gens du sud...
> "Vagues géantes" ! Ce sont juste des vagues de 10m !...



Ouais, mais traduit en Marseillais, ça nous fait des vagues de... ouhlà, bien trente mètres, mon vié !


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2010)

Les vagues de 30m, ça existe....
Mais ce sont des freak waves et à cette hauteur de crête, pas en Méditerrannée...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les vagues de 30m, ça existe....
> Mais ce sont des freak waves et à cette hauteur de crête, pas en Méditerrannée...



oui, tu as raison


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas bien du lire : il est interdit par ordonnance du préfet de police, donc, il est interdit en région parisienne (anciens départements de la Seine et de la Seine et Oise), pas en France !



Si je peux me permettre, l'ordonnance est signée du préfet de police de Paris, dont l'autorité s'étend alors sur la seule Commune de Paris, au contraire des compétences du Préfet de Police actuel, dont l'autorité s'étend également sur les départements des Hauts de Seine, de Seine Saint-Denis et du Val de Marne.

L'article se trompe, d'ailleurs.
L'ordonnance n'est pas datée du 26 brumaire an VIII, mais du 26 brumaire an IX. Le Préfet de Police de Paris n'existe pas encore le 26 brumaire An VIII, l'institution n'est créée que trois mois plus tard, le 28 pluviose An VIII.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> freak waves


 
Encore un style musical technoïde ?
Une sorte de new rave destiné à se faire du freak ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, l'ordonnance est signée du préfet de police de Paris, dont l'autorité s'étend alors sur la seule Commune de Paris, au contraire des compétences du Préfet de Police actuel, dont l'autorité s'étend également sur les départements des Hauts de Seine, de Seine Saint-Denis et du Val de Marne.
> 
> L'article se trompe, d'ailleurs.
> L'ordonnance n'est pas datée du 26 brumaire an VIII, mais du 26 brumaire an IX. Le Préfet de Police de Paris n'existe pas encore le 26 brumaire An VIII, l'institution n'est créée que trois mois plus tard, le 28 pluviose An VIII.


 
'tain, on dirait un épisode des "Experts" !
J'attend le moment ou un P77 échevelé va surgir de son labo en brandissant un bout d'ADN du préfet pour nous prouver qu'en fait c'était une femme et qu'elle a pris cette ordonnance pour être certaine d'être la seule à avoir le droit de porter des pantalons !


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui, tu as raison


Bien sûr... 
Mais à force d'entendre le paternel raconter les plus gros coups de tabac subis... 



PonkHead a dit:


> Encore un style musical technoïde ?
> Une sorte de new rave destiné à se faire du freak ?


Ouais, et ça te retourne !... 
(à la 55ième seconde)

[YOUTUBE]l_8hOai9hGQ[/YOUTUBE]



Bon sinon, truand, ou pas ?!...


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Encore un style musical technoïde ?
> Une sorte de new rave destiné à se faire du freak ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------
> ...



c'est bien connu, c'est toujours la femme qui porte la culotte


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre



Mais permets toi, permets toi, c'est toujours un plaisir quand tu te permets  



PonkHead a dit:


> J'attend le moment ou un P77 échevelé va surgir de son labo



Pour connaître un P77 échevelé, tu es hélas (pour moi) né trop tard, mon ami, maintenant lorsque je surgis, c'est plutôt "chauve qui peut" !


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Mai 2010)

Ca, c'est de l'info.

*Chute à la pointe de Taillefer*
_5 mai 2010_

Lundi soir vers 17h, le centre de secours a été appelé à la pointe de Taillefer sur la commune du Palais. Un insulaire de 80 ans était tombé de sa hauteur sur la voie publique,... (blabla).

*Chute à Palais
*_5 mai 2010_

Lundi soir, vers 18h20, les pompiers ont porté secours à une femme de 94 ans qui avait chuté de sa hauteur, place Bigarrée au Palais. Rapidement sur place, les pompiers ont... (blabla).

Tags : Faits divers chute Le Palais

Achetez le Télégramme de Brest, pas-sion-nant !


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2010)

On vit vieux à Belle-île. L'air marin breton, y'a que ça de vrai !


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais permets toi, permets toi, c'est toujours un plaisir quand tu te permets
> 
> 
> 
> Pour connaître un P77 échevelé, tu es hélas (pour moi) né trop tard, mon ami, maintenant lorsque je surgis, c'est plutôt "chauve qui peut" !


On peut dire échauvelé sinon


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On peut dire échauvelé sinon


On peut, mais "la calvitie en bataille", si tu veux mon avis, quand tu dis ça, tu fais tout de suite moins crédible


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mai 2010)

Crise financière, les six étapes dun désastre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

C'est une photo de P77 et l'écrieur s'apprêtant à débattre de la date de nomination du préfet et de son taux de fructose ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une photo de P77 et l'écrieur s'apprêtant à débattre de la date de nomination du préfet et de son taux de fructose ?



Pas du tout, il s'agit de GKatarn et du Concombre en plein débat sur la température du fond de l'air !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mai 2010)

Oui, tu as raison. ©


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2010)

"L'opinion risque de comprendre que nous cherchons à nous protéger des résultats des élections régionales"
Traduction: "faites gaffe, ça va encore se voir"....


----------



## Dead head (6 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> "L'opinion risque de comprendre que nous cherchons à nous protéger des résultats des élections régionales"
> Traduction: "faites gaffe, ça va encore se voir"....



La "classe politique" ayant mis à la poubelle le résultat du référendum sur le prétendu traité constitutionnel européen, il n'est guère surprenant qu'elle cherche à toujours plus se "protéger"&#8230; jusqu'à ce qu'elle puisse enfin faire voter les multinationales et les banques à la place de ces ploucs de citoyens, au comportement si incertain.

Puisque les ploucs ont voté pour le petit nerveux, voici, vite fait, *son bilan*.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> "L'opinion risque de comprendre que nous cherchons à nous protéger des résultats des élections régionales"
> Traduction: "faites gaffe, ça va encore se voir"....



Alors là, M. Fillon, nous ne devons pas avoir la même définition du mot "risque", la vôtre semble plutôt correspondre à celle que le commun des mortels francophones attribuent  au mot "certitude"


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2010)

Tout est dans la façon de présenter les choses...  

"69% des Français jugent le bilan de Sarkozy mauvais  après trois ans."

"Baromètre politique : éclaircie pour Sarkozy."


----------



## Grug (6 Mai 2010)

Le retour de la vengeance&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

Canada: le plus grand barrage de castors au monde découvert grâce à  internet


----------



## fedo (6 Mai 2010)

Si vous rencontrez des extra-terrestres en Russie, ne soyez pas trop bavard


----------



## Chang (6 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout est dans la façon de présenter les choses...
> 
> "69% des Français jugent le bilan de Sarkozy mauvais  après trois ans."



Je suis pas Sarkoziste du tout ... mais il me semble que ces infos ne servent pas a grand chose, sinon remplir les pages de Rue89. 

A titre de comparaison, combien de presidents ont eu un bilan "positif" ? 

Combien de presidents ont eu un barometre de popularite dans le vert apres 3 ans ?

Je pose sincerement ces questions parce que pointer du doigt sans arret un "responsable" ca ne fait pas avancer la solution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Je suis pas Sarkoziste du tout ... mais il me semble que ces infos ne servent pas a grand chose, sinon remplir les pages de Rue89.
> 
> A titre de comparaison, combien de presidents ont eu un bilan "positif" ?
> 
> ...



Alors, tu devrais regarder un autre lien vers Rue 89, d'hier dans ce topic, où ils reprenaient point par point le bilan publié sur le site de l'Elysée, et en démontraient "l'inexactitude" (et encore, j'utilise ce mot pour le dire gentiment ).


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> lapin compris



Tu peux causer toi, hé, réfugié va!


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Je suis pas Sarkoziste du tout ... mais il me semble que ces infos ne servent pas a grand chose, sinon remplir les pages de Rue89.
> 
> A titre de comparaison, combien de presidents ont eu un bilan "positif" ?
> 
> ...


Je voulais juste montrer qu'en fonction de la tendance politique  des journaux, les résultats de sondage donnaient une interprétation différente, jusque dans le titre, c'est tout !...


----------



## Chang (6 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je voulais juste montrer qu'en fonction de la tendance politique  des journaux, les résultats de sondage donnaient une interprétation différente, jusque dans le titre, c'est tout !...



Je comprends mieux ...  ...



> Alors, tu devrais regarder un autre lien vers Rue 89, d'hier dans ce topic, où ils reprenaient point par point le bilan publié sur le site de l'Elysée, et en démontraient "l'inexactitude" (et encore, j'utilise ce mot pour le dire gentiment ).



Mais ce n'est pas nouveau ... Tu pensais quand meme pas que l'Elysee allait dire quils font un travail de sagouins, quand meme ... si !?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2010)

A ta place je lui dirais qu'il a raison... 

A moins que tu aies une ou deux heures à perdre.


----------



## Chang (6 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ta place je lui dirais qu'il a raison...
> 
> A moins que tu aies une ou deux heures à perdre.



C'est bien prévu quelque soit sa prochaine réponse ...  ...

... enfin à peu près hein, faut pas déconner non plus ...  ...​


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas nouveau ... Tu pensais quand même pas que l'Élysée allait dire qu'ils font un travail de sagouins, quand même ... si !?



Ne pas oublier une chose : le bilan vient de l'Élysée  
Par ailleurs, c'est quand même NS qui a fait campagne sur une prétendue culture du résultat et de l'évaluation, en reprenant les pires aspects et en scandant, depuis 2005, sur les thèmes de l'efficacité, la rapidité, etc.

Donc que les journaux relaient ce bilan, accessoirement financé par nos deniers alors que c'est inutile, et visiblement passablement amnésique, c'est assez logique. L'arroseur arrosé.


Quant aux sondages...s'ils étaient faibles mais assortis d'une action concrète, durable, structurante pour améliorer quelques sujets délicats (emploi, retraites, etc), je crois que tout le monde s'en contenterait, mais là, c'est pas le cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ta place je lui dirais qu'il a raison...
> 
> A moins que tu aies une ou deux heures à perdre.



OTAR


----------



## Vincere44 (6 Mai 2010)

Ouh je sens un petit vent anti-Sarkozyste. C'est dommage, son bilan est bon :

- Intérêt des vrais préoccupations des français : la burqa qui passe en vote express au parlement, politique de radicalisation de la population de banlieue...

- les grands sujets sont toujours gérés en premier : réforme de l'éducation, des retraites, de la culture, de l'emploi...

- présidentialité de notre leader : allure, charisme, aura à l'internationale

- ouverture d'esprit et embauche de personnalités pleines d'éthique : Rachida Dati, Eric Besson, Brice Hortefeux, Frederic Lefebvre...

Nan je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde trouve son bilan mauvais...


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2010)

Ne nous génons pas, y'a qu'à demander


C'est donc ça !


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2010)

Je viens vous enquiquiner avec ça ici vu que le fil historique (ou hystérique c'est selon) est fermé.   

Le décret Hadopi sur l'interconnexion attaqué devant le Conseil d'Etat.


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2010)

selon CNBC, le krach boursier évité de justesse hier à New York (jusqu'à -10% sur le Dow Jones en séance) pourrait être du à une erreur humaine de trading de la banque Citi Group.

on y apprend qu'un trader aurait confondu millions et milliards sur un passage d'ordres sur le titre Procter & Gamble (quand on sait ce que veut dire "gamble" en anglais c'est prémonitoire).
ça ne vous rappelle rien ?

mais Citi Group s'en défend.

ou peut-être que c'est simplement les machines programmées pour vendre toute seule à une certaine cassure combinée avec une hausse du $ etc...


----------



## Dead head (7 Mai 2010)

Désolé si *je me répète*, mais, enfin, quoi ! Quand fera-t-on voter les multinationales et les financiers à la place des citoyens ?! La question devient urgente maintenant que tout le monde sait que *« les marchés ont gagné : la politique se fait désormais ouvertement à la corbeille »*.

Sans transition (comme disent les journalistes pleins d'imagination) : un article pour celles et ceux qui aiment se montrer et se faire connaître sur l'internet, les réseaux prétendument sociaux et toute cette sorte de choses : *Comment Facebook a bradé notre vie privée*.


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2010)

le volcan islandais est un running gag


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le volcan islandais est un running gag



Sachant que ce type de volcan est susceptible d'avoir des éruptions rapprochées pendant des années, je pense que ton chouchou a des chances de te faire encore bien de l'usage ! 



Cela dit, je sens bien poindre une "taxe volcan", pour renflouer les compagnies aériennes  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mai 2010)

Et si c'était le grand jour ???  :sleep:


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et si c'était le grand jour ???  :sleep:



non c'était hier
record historique intraday, jusqu'à - 10% sur le Nasdaq en séance  (avec l'action Accenture descendu à 1 cent )
le flash trading a fait le reste
cela dit très certainement une baisse aujourd'hui.
mais ces baisses sont salutaires et il y a encore du chemin à parcourir pour revenir à des niveaux "normaux"...


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2010)

Fermez donc les bourses !...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2010)

Je préfère les vider... :rose:


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2010)

Natixis...
Ce ne sont pas eux qui ont vendu leurs actions à des gens détenteurs de petits comptes ?!...
Leur assurant qu'il n'y avait aucun souci de perte ?!... 
Y'a d'ailleurs une plainte à leur encontre, je crois...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2010)

Tant qu'on aura pas pendu le dernier banquier avec les tripes du dernier patron on en restera au même point


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2010)

Julrou, sors de ce corps :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tant qu'on aura pas pendu le dernier banquier avec les tripes du dernier patron on en restera au même point


Et qu'ils arrêtent de jouer avec les bourses...


----------



## fedo (7 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tant qu'on aura pas pendu le dernier banquier avec les tripes du dernier patron on en restera au même point



pas besoin ils vont le faire eux-même (leurs stock option sont en chute libre).

en attendant, on peut maintenant déterminer la part de la spéculation sur le baril de de pétrole. il y a peu il cotait 87$, il est à 75.



> Fermez donc les bourses !...



elles le feront toutes seules puisque plus personne ne voudra y aller.
la confiance est doublement ruinée...
il y aura plus de monde pour acheter les dettes des Etats


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2010)

Alain Minc veut tuer les vieux


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Alain Minc veut tuer les vieux


Si j'ai bien compris l'article, le titre est faux : Tuer les vieux est le sujet (à prendre au deuxième degré) du blog, et Alain Minc n'y est pour rien. Lui veut seulement supprimer la secu aux vieux très riches (ce qui n'est guère mieux).
Ou alors je suis mal réveillé.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ou alors je suis mal réveillé.


*tirhum fout une paire de baffes à Romuald...


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Mai 2010)

Minc a tort, il n'est pas assez radical. Les vieux, faut les tuer à la naissance.


----------



## yvos (9 Mai 2010)

Minc alors ! Fallait y penser


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2010)

Il y a quand même des choses plus importantes que la bourse ou les volcans dans la vie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a quand même des choses plus importantes que la bourse ou les volcans dans la vie !





> un émissaire du Guinness World Records qui a certifié le record: 10.452 kg, soit le même chiffre que la superficie du Liban.



Ou l'on apprend que le Liban fait 10,452 tonnes &#8230; de superficie :affraid: Je me demande bien combien il peut peser de Km carrés :rateau:

premier prix de rédaction au journaliste de Libé !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Minc a tort, il n'est pas assez radical. Les vieux, faut les tuer à la naissance.


Ben nan faut les laisser bien mûrir et après on en fait des petites tablettes protéinées vertes.
Miam! :king:


----------



## boodou (9 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben nan faut les laisser bien mûrir et après on en fait des petites tablettes protéinées vertes.
> Miam! :king:



Y a du soleil !


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2010)

"Quand lama pas content"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2010)

La « nuit du 4 août » de la zone euro


----------



## fedo (10 Mai 2010)

chez TF1 on ne s'arrête plus de refaire le monde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2010)

Obama déplore les effets de l'iPad sur l'information


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mai 2010)

Volvo S60 : la démonstration qui tourne mal.

Mais bon, l'essuie-glace fonctionne encore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Mais bon, l'essuie-glace fonctionne encore.



C'est le principal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> chez TF1 on ne s'arrête plus de refaire le monde



Elle a bon dos l'erreur de l'infographiste, si TF1 faisait du journalisme, ça se saurait depuis longtemps.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle a bon dos l'erreur de l'infographiste, si TF1 faisait du journalisme, ça se saurait depuis longtemps.



Et dire que c'est le JT le plus regardé...


----------



## fedo (10 Mai 2010)

ça sent le souffre dans le ciel français

il va falloir un nouvel acronyme: odeur volante non identifiée


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça sent le souffre dans le ciel français
> 
> il va falloir un nouvel acronyme: odeur volante non identifiée



C'est nouveau, ça, ils volent la fenêtre ouverte, maintenant, les avions de lignes ? :mouais:


----------



## fedo (10 Mai 2010)

> C'est nouveau, ça, ils volent la fenêtre ouverte, maintenant, les avions  de lignes ?



l'air est compressé mais vient de l'extérieur.
si tu passes dans un nuage de souffre tu le récupères.
si tu passes dans un nuage radioactif...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2010)

... il est arrêté à la frontière, comme pour Tchernobyl ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça sent le souffre dans le ciel français
> 
> il va falloir un nouvel acronyme: odeur volante non identifiée


Tu parles, une bonne excuse pour le copilote qui s'était fait un gros kebab oignons harissa sauce blanche avant d'embarquer 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est nouveau, ça, ils volent la fenêtre ouverte, maintenant, les avions de lignes ? :mouais:


Bah ouais, avec les Ray Ban sur le front et le coude à la portière si c'est un pilote marseillais.


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah ouais, avec les Ray Ban sur le front et le coude à la portière si c'est un pilote marseillais.




oubli pas la ceinture qui tiens le manche pour voler en ligne droite * 





* aussi appeler pilote automatique marseillais 



gKatarn a dit:


> ... il est arrêté à la frontière, comme pour Tchernobyl ?



il avait ses papiers ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

euthanasie 2009


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> ... il est arrêté à la frontière, comme pour Tchernobyl ?


Grâce à la couverture Anti-Prout


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Grâce à la couverture Anti-Prout



le progrès... c'est vraiment chouette...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2010)

Et pas qu'un peu:


> Contains the same type of fabric used by the military to protect against   chemical weapons


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> le progrès... c'est vraiment chouette...



Vraiment couette


----------



## fedo (11 Mai 2010)

Cineman désigné pire nanar français de l'année (attention concurrence très lourde)
et Frank Dubosc pire acteur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Cineman désigné pire nanar français de l'année (attention concurrence très lourde)
> et Frank Dubosc pire acteur



Ca me fait toujours autant marrer.  

Sinon, dans les Gérard il y a celui-là aussi qui est pas mal :



> Gérard de l&#8217;actrice qui ne bénéficie définitivement pas des réseaux de son beau-frère
> Valéria Bruni-Tedeschi dans les Regrets



En plus, elle était sûre de l'avoir vu qu'elle était la seule nommée dans cette catégorie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Cineman désigné pire nanar français de l'année (attention concurrence très lourde)
> et Frank Dubosc pire acteur



hin hin hin... excellent...  :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2010)

N'empêche que l'article de libé mériterait le Gerard du calembour le plus capillotracté de l'année.


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> N'empêche que l'article de libé mériterait le Gerard du calembour le plus capillotracté de l'année.



poil au nez


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2010)

Dormez Brave Gens !
L'Etat veille pour vous...
http://www.gaboneco.com/show_article.php?IDActu=18244
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Abus sexuels dans lEglise : 270 nouveaux dossiers ouverts.


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2010)

Y'a d'autres abus sexuels qui rapportent, eux


----------



## fedo (12 Mai 2010)

la sonde Voyager 2 commence à délirer après 33 ans de voyage


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2010)

Tiens...
Il ne manquerait pas quelques messages, ici ?!...



ÉDIT : à la cave aussi...


----------



## Fìx (13 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens...
> Il ne manquerait pas quelques messages, ici ?!...



Comme partout on dirait!  ... J'dirai bien 24h de paumé!


----------



## Dead head (13 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens...
> Il ne manquerait pas quelques messages, ici ?!...



Oui. C'est le cas dans d'autres fils également. Une grande partie des messages d'hier semble avoir disparu.

Par ailleurs, je m'amuse à mettre en regard ces deux infos publiées aujourd'hui par Rue 89 :

*Chorus, le logiciel qui empêche l'Etat de payer ses factures *

*Armé d'un couteau de cuisine, un robot sera-t-il dangereux ?*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Cannes s&#8217;ouvre sur une absence remarquée.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2010)

Hadopi à la mode teutonne




> .../... estime que les titulaires d'un accès à Internet sont responsables de sa sécurisation, et doivent donc protéger leur accès Wi-Fi par un mot de passe "suffisamment long, sûr et personnel" et qui ne doit pas être le mot de passe fourni par défaut par le fournisseur d'accès à Internet. *Si leur réseau est utilisé par un tiers pour télécharger illégalement, ils encourent une amende de 100 euros maximum.*



Nos chers députés n'avaient pas pensé à ça...Va falloir une hadopi3


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Mai 2010)

La bienheureuse provocation d'Alain Minc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Hadopi à la mode teutonne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait non ! Il y a une grosse différence entre la RFA et la France de ce point de vue : la loi allemande n'interdit pas les clés cryptées, alors qu'en France, il nous est interdit de crypter une clé sur plus de 128 bits*, ce qui fait mourir de rire le plus maladroit des pirates de connexions WiFi (à qui 5 minutes suffisent pour casser n'importe quelle clé WEP, ainsi que 90 à 95% des clés WPA, avec en plus, sur internet, une kirielle de sites explicant par le menu comment y parvenir) !

Pour pouvoir sanctionner le défaut de protection de réseau WiFi en France, il faudrait déjà rendre légaux les moyens de protection efficaces ! On ne peut pas imposer une obligation à l'internaute, tout en lui interdisant d'utiliser les moyens qui lui permettraient d'y satisfaire !

(*) Car il faut bien que DST et renseignements généraux puissent s'introduire dans nos petites affaires, hein, des fois que l'un d'entre nous aurait l'intention criminelle &#8230; Pour ne pas dire "terroriste", de voter pour l'adversaire du nain aux prochaines élections


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2010)

Facebook is evil !
http://www.romandie.com/ats/news/100514100019.azegzob6.asp

Avec ca, bientôt un reportage de qualité sur le Net "qui mange-les-enfants-et qui vote-FN" 

*soupir*


----------



## Grug (14 Mai 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Chorus, le logiciel qui empêche l'Etat de payer ses factures *
> http://www.rue89.com/2010/05/12/arme-dun-couteau-de-cuisine-un-robot-sera-t-il-dangereux-151149



ça j'adore :love:



> &#9658; *Mis à jour le 12/05/2010 à 21 heures.* Le ministère de  la Défense confirme ses impayés et annonce qu'il les règlera d'ici la  fin de l'été.



L'article parle de facture datant de décembre dernier soit 9 à 10 mois.
Rappelons que selon les directives européennes 60 jours est un maximum
Mais bon, tous ceux qui ont eu le plaisir de travailler avec des services public savent qu'ils seront payé, un jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Rappelons que selon les directives européennes 60 jours est un maximum&#8230;



Pas pour la France, chez nous, c'est 30 jours, pas 60, et ce sont ceux là même qui actuellement paient en 9 à 10 mois qui en ont décidé ainsi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2010)

55 000 webmails piratables sur les sites .gouv.fr


----------



## Grug (14 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas pour la France, chez nous, c'est 30 jours, pas 60, et ce sont ceux là même qui actuellement paient en 9 à 10 mois qui en ont décidé ainsi !


Dire que mes clients pensent encore au 90 jours fin de mois&#8230; 

(bon ok, là il s'agit de marchés publics)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Dire que mes clients pensent encore au 90 jours fin de mois&#8230;
> 
> (bon ok, là il s'agit de marchés publics)



Tu leur as expliqué qu'étant donné que tu es une "industrie de main d'&#339;uvre" soumise à la TVA à l'émission, ils devaient te payer à la livraison ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2010)

*Y'en aurait pas qui traînent par ici*  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2010)

Lemmy !!...
Ça f'sait longtemps !...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)

Web-écolo 2.0.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Procès d'un sous-officier légionnaire flingueur de couilles


Verdict : le sergent Makoto Mochizuki du 2e Régiment étranger de parachutistes de Calvi écope de deux ans + deux ans avec sursis.


----------



## fredintosh (15 Mai 2010)

Les boules...


----------



## fedo (15 Mai 2010)

l'histoire sans fin 

et donc réfléchissez à 2 fois avant de prendre une compagnie low cost en ce moment.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Mai 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Les boules...


Le pire cest que la Légion ne la pas mis à la porte après ça :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ...
> et donc réfléchissez à 2 fois avant de prendre une compagnie low cost en ce moment.



Mouai, Ryanair c'est vraiment une bande de baltringues... presque un mois depuis l'annulation et billets toujours pas remboursés...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2010)

*les fossoyeurs septiques*  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouai, Ryanair c'est vraiment une bande de baltringues... presque un mois depuis l'annulation et billets toujours pas remboursés...



Entre la perfide Albion et toi, c'est une belle histoire d'amour qui commence !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Entre la perfide Albion et toi, c'est une belle histoire d'amour qui commence !  :love:



Ben oui &#8230; Mais non, Ryanair, c'est la verte Erin, pas la perfide Albion ! Pis en plus, c'est pas leur faute, la poussière du volcan islandais a détérioré le moteur de leur ordinateur de remboursement des billets ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2010)

OTAR


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2010)

Non la Panthère, c'est : OTAR*©*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

*Un castor bloque la construction dun pont en Allemagne*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Entre la perfide Albion et toi, c'est une belle histoire d'amour qui commence ! :love:


 
Ouais, à cause de trois bouts de cendres, les albions ne volent plus, c'est super perfide !


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2010)

[P77 inside aussi]
Y volent quand, les avions ?


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## fedo (17 Mai 2010)

RIP BP, ça m'étonnerait qu'ils survivent à ça.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2010)

*pour vous ce sera une regina ou une napolitaine*


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2010)

Fab'Fab nous avait caché ce qu'il faisait avec ses lunettes 3D


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

*Un kangourou en rut terrorise des  promeneuses*


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Un kangourou en rut terrorise des  promeneuses*



*ben...*


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2010)

*Tueur aux couteaux et cuisine diplomatique*


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mai 2010)

Chapeau basque, Madame Edurne Pasaban.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Tueur aux couteaux et cuisine diplomatique*



*mais faut pas tripoter les vierges!*


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab'Fab nous avait caché ce qu'il faisait avec ses lunettes 3D


Y'a quand même des pervers qui vont jusqu'à lire la tribune de Genève :affraid:


----------



## NED (18 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab'Fab nous avait caché ce qu'il faisait avec ses lunettes 3D



Ouais ouais super inovant pfffff  :rateau:
le magasine LUI l'avait déjà fait en 1983 avec Sophie Favier. Mes pupilles s'en rappellent encore...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2010)

C koi ce truc ?!...


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C koi ce truc ?!...


Marc-Philippe Daubresse, ministre de la jeunesse et des solidarités actives, je savais même pas qu'il existait lui, en même temps l'article ne précise pas, c'est peut être un ministre belge ou luxembourgeois&#8230; (voire régional suisse)


Mais il faut bien avouer qu'on touche au sublime :


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C koi ce truc ?!...





Grug a dit:


> Marc-Philippe Daubresse, ministre de la jeunesse et des solidarités actives, je savais même pas qu'il existait lui, en même temps l'article ne précise pas, c'est peut être un ministre belge ou luxembourgeois (voire régional suisse)
> 
> 
> Mais il faut bien avouer qu'on touche au sublime :
> http://o.imm.io/vRD.png



Ah ça, pour du sublime :



> donc nous devons aussi travailler sur des nouvelles formes de  management des entreprises sur lesquelles la France peut promouvoir des politiques d'excellence.



On voit ça, d'un côté, le nain dit "faut travailler plus longtemps", et de l'autre côté, les entreprises font tout pour se débarrasser de leurs seniors, de plus en plus tôt ! Ça, c'est de la politique d'excellence !  :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> , c'est peut être un ministre belge



pourquoi belge  

ah oui, ok, dès qu'on parle de "toucher un maximum de jeunes", c'est pour notre poire 



et encore un


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Y'a quand même des pervers qui vont jusqu'à lire la tribune de Genève :affraid:





NED a dit:


> Ouais ouais super inovant pfffff  :rateau:
> le magasine LUI l'avait déjà fait en 1983 avec Sophie Favier. Mes pupilles s'en rappellent encore...




Si je peux me permettre.

1. La Tribune de Genève est non seulement un des meilleurs journaux papiers francophones, mais dispose également d'un très bon site web (et puis je lis ce canard depuis l'âge de 15 ans). 

2. Fab'Fab ne s'occupe pas de la playmate 3D, mais du dernier Dorcel. Il fait du Cinéma, lui, Môssieur, avec un grand Q !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Du changement sur Hotmail.


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2010)

c'est la faute a JP et a ses potes


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est la faute a JP et a ses potes


C'est là qu'on voit la qualité de l'information délivrée aux masses: ce ne sont pas les "anesthésistes" qui sont en grève mais les "infirmiers anesthésistes" (à juste titre mais c'est un autre probleme).
Mais au final qu'est ce que ça peut foutre hein?


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est là qu'on voit la qualité de l'information délivrée aux masses: ce ne sont pas les "anesthésistes" qui sont en grève mais les "infirmiers anesthésistes" (à juste titre mais c'est un autre probleme).
> Mais au final qu'est ce que ça peut foutre hein?


Moi les anesthésiques&#8230; :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2010)

*vous avez le mode d'emploi...*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Mai 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *vous avez le mode d'emploi...*


Ah cest pour ça ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est la faute a JP et a ses potes



Ah, c'est pour çà que j'ai mis 2h30 pour rentrer chez moi


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *vous avez le mode d'emploi...*


Rien a branler, je suis pas marié :style:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2010)

Bobby?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bobby?



Sur la photo, je ne crois pas, il n'a pas de poils, mais des pustules. Par contre, vu le tissus d'inepties contenu dans l'article, c'est p'têt ben lui qui l'a rédigé 

Je vous mets la plus grosse :



> Il était jusqu'ici généralement tenu pour acquis qu'Homo neanderthalensis (depuis longtemps disparu) et Homo sapiens (toujours bien présent et hautement prolifique) *étaient des cousins nullement germains mais très éloignés, tous deux issus d'un lointain ancêtre commun ayant vécu il y a cinq ou six millions d'années.*



Faux, archi faux, d'ailleurs, Homo Neanderthalensis n'existe pas, c'est Homo Sapiens Neanderthalensis, et celui qu'ils appellent Homo Sapiens, est en fait Homo Sapiens Sapiens. La séparation des deux branches remonte à environ 230 000 ans, et non 5 ou 6 millions d'années, période où le genre Homo n'existait pas encore, puisqu'il n'a que 2,5 à 3 millions d'années d'existence. En fait, Homo Sapiens Neanderthalensis et Homo Sapiens Sapiens sont des cousins assez proches, qui descendent tous deux de populations d'Homo Erectus tardives, d'origine européenne pour Neanderthalensis, et africaines ou proche-orientales pour Sapiens Sapiens. Leur interfécondité est dès lors beaucoup moins surprenante, même si on l'a longtemps mise en doute !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2010)

OTAR ©


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mai 2010)

opération transparence :sleep: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

regarder la réalité en face

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------

La sécurité d'Air France-KLM sur la sellette 
Au niveau national, heureusement, nous avons les grèves de la SNCF


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2010)

Porno en 3D, la bande-annonce


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Porno en 3D, la bande-annonce



J'ai pas vu passer ici même une niouze sur le même sujet hier ?


----------



## Chang (19 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai pas vu passer ici même une niouze sur le même sujet hier ?



Si, si, mais ce n'est pas le meme article, donc bon ... sur un sujet de societe aussi important, autant donner un peu de perspective ... 

Ce dernier article conclut tres bien:

"Reste à trouver un argument pour convaincre les femmes d'acheter une télé 3D... 		"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

Les belles femmes mauvaises pour la santé des hommes ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2010)

*Webo est allé prendre l'air*  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2010)

Bah lemmy, on te voit plus aux soirées cuir et latex avec golf...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah lemmy, on te voit plus aux soirées cuir et latex avec golf...



Dis donc, toi, tu t'es fait teindre en brun ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2010)

Ouais, 1m92. hahahaha.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, 1m92. hahahaha.



Non, c'est juste une coquille, ils ont mis le 6 à l'envers, c'est 1m62 ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les belles femmes mauvaises pour la santé des hommes ?



Plus le cortisol grimpe, plus l'homme s'inquiète pour le taux de la bourse et par voie de conséquence pour sa carte bleue.


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mai 2010)

Vol de tableaux au Musée d'art de Paris

Arsène Lupin est de retour ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vol de tableaux au Musée d'art de Paris



Rhaaaa, les tanches! Ils ont piqué que de l'art dégénéré...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mai 2010)

Reste des pointillés .... 

Ou quand un ancien sénateur montre l'exemple ...

http://www.liberation.fr/politiques/0101636665-ancien-senateur-evade-fiscal-et-fier-de-l-etre

J'espère au moins qu'il ne touche pas sa retraite de sénateur ...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2010)

Bah quoi, 'faut le comprendre! A raison de 2,5 millions d'euros par an d'impôt, dans 100 ans il lui reste plus rien!


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2010)

C'était donc vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Kinder Surprise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2010)

Des chercheurs ont créé une cellule vivante


----------



## fedo (21 Mai 2010)

j'espère que les Irlandais aiment les pizzas


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2010)

Putain....


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2010)

Quand on est c.n, on est c.n...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand on est c.n, on est c.n...



si c'était aussi simple que ça 

dans convaincant, je te laisse deviner le préfixe


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2010)

Dora l'exploratrice ... une sans papier ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2010)

*Sherlock a quitté l'OS mais peut encore trouver des os*


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2010)

*vous reprendrez bien un peu de dessert*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2010)

La très mauvaise gestion des milliards du lundi de Pentecôte


----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La très mauvaise gestion des milliards du lundi de Pentecôte


Là, plutôt, nan ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, plutôt, nan ?!...



Oui. :rateau:

C'est corrigé. Merci.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La très mauvaise gestion des milliards du lundi de Pentecôte



Consternant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Consternant...



Bienvenue


----------



## fedo (25 Mai 2010)

y en a vraiment qui ont un nom prédestiné


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2010)

http://mediatheque.lesoir.be/v/en_images/8820850_24H_437178-01-08_jpg_0L2YODRC.JPG.html

Tidju !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2010)

*protégez-moi de mes amis...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *protégez-moi de mes amis...*



Bof, pas de quoi en faire un plat, moi, je me souviens d'une histoire "d'amis de 30 ans" autrement plus croustillante


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, pas de quoi en faire un plat, moi, je me souviens d'une histoire "d'amis de 30 ans" autrement plus croustillante



... mais de toute évidence moins frappante!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2010)

Gné ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mai 2010)

Pas de problème. Ed_the_head, c'est mon vrai nom.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gné ?


T'inquiète, quelqu'un a du le réveiller pendant sa sieste et il a cru avoir une idée.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gné ?



Ben voyons et pendant qu'on y est, une pancarte sur le front avec nom, prénom, adresse et téléphone quand on se balade dans la rue aussi!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

Une nuit au cirque sort aujourd'hui et en 3D


----------



## Gronounours (26 Mai 2010)

LaHorde© enfin sur tous les écrans 3D :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2010)

165 000 euros découverts enterrés dans un jardin à Mérignac


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> LaHorde© enfin sur tous les écrans 3D :love:


Impossible: y'a pas d'écran assez grand


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

N'empêche, "la horde©" est bien écrit dans le générique de fin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Une nuit au cirque sort aujourd'hui et en 3D



Notez que c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit.

Même La Croix en parle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Notez que c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit.
> 
> Même La Croix en parle...



Bien bien &#8230; de "Brad Pitt Municipal", te voilà promu "Cecil Billet de Mille DDDépartemental "!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

http://twitter.com/Maitre_Eolas/status/14768685659


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Près de 30 % des Français pour sortir de la zone euro


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2010)

Jeudi 27 mai même les banques font grève.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

Oui, il y avait 2 distributeurs de tracts ce matin. Impressionnant.


----------



## fedo (26 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Près de 30 % des Français pour sortir de la zone euro



on connaît la proportion de grands intellectuels dans le pays désormais


----------



## Dead head (27 Mai 2010)

Pour bien commencer la journée, *parlons littérature*.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Gros con, il pue, salope, les drôles de  fichiers d'Acadomia


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2010)

Et dire que cette boîte s'occupe d'éducation...


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et dire que cette boîte s'occupe d'éducation...



... mais permet à beaucoup de profs de l'Éducation Nationale d'améliorer leurs fin de mois et de se "lâcher" sur les élèves...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

À deux ans, il fume deux paquets par jour.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2010)

*logement de fonction*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *logement de fonction*



Il faut prévenir Estrosi qu'il y a un "logement" de libre au cas où il en aurait besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

*Découvrez le top 25 des musiques obsédantes*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Découvrez le top 25 des musiques obsédantes*





> 09. La danse des canards  Comptine



Joie !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2010)

*Ribery a demandé la nationalité argentine*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

8 flamands sur 10 pour la survie de la Belgique


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Bof... A quoi bon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Découvrez le top 25 des musiques obsédantes*



*Tikalikatam Tikalikatam*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Bof... A quoi bon.



Si son Mac couine, c'est dans les forums techniques, qu'il faut poster ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2010)

La retraite et le salaire en or du patron de Carrefour


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La retraite et le salaire en or du patron de Carrefour



Pendant ce temps là, les shadoks euh ... les salariés de Carrefour

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...-a-la-greve-sur-les-salaires-le-30-avril.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La retraite et le salaire en or du patron de Carrefour





KARL40 a dit:


> Pendant ce temps là, les shadoks euh ... les salariés de Carrefour
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...-a-la-greve-sur-les-salaires-le-30-avril.html



Je ne sais pas combien il y a de salariés chez Carrefour, mais là, sans compter la "retraite" et "le logement", en trois ans, il va percevoir l'équivalent de 6852 mois (un peu plus de 571 ans) du salaire d'un de ses employés, il est donc normal que ceux ci doivent se serrer un peu plus la ceinture, si on ne veut pas que le salaire du patron mette la boite en faillite à lui seul


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mai 2010)

pimpom les pompiers, .... 

n'empêche, une partouze à 4 mecs et une gonze ... c'est pas tout à fait l'idée que je me fait d'une partouze :mouais:


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2010)

*ballon... vole!*


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2010)

C'est sûr on peut crier sur tous les toits que les collectivités locales ne sont que des sources de gaspillage, de dépenses inutiles, des repères de planqués, etc, etc..

C'est 3 ans de budget d'investissement de ma collectivité, pour réaliser des équipements sociaux-sportifs, culturels, aider à la restauration du patrimoine, soutenir les équipements touristiques. Sur un territoire d'un million d'habitants.


Ouais, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, c'est clair.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Il traverse la Manche porté par un bouquet de ballons multicolores


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2010)

2 messages plus haut, la même information a été postée&#8230;
Les fils du bar sont des fils à lire pas des fils à floudre, merci. 


gloup gloup a dit:


> Il traverse la Manche porté par un bouquet de ballons multicolores


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

J'ai raté son post, désolé, ce n'est pas dans mon habitude de flooder.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2010)

mado a dit:


> C'est sûr on peut crier sur tous les toits que les collectivités locales ne sont que des sources de gaspillage, de dépenses inutiles, des repères de planqués, etc, etc..
> 
> C'est 3 ans de budget d'investissement de ma collectivité, pour réaliser des équipements sociaux-sportifs, culturels, aider à la restauration du patrimoine, soutenir les équipements touristiques. Sur un territoire d'un million d'habitants.
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas la crise pour tout le monde.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2010)

mado a dit:


> 30M le petit bassin...



Qu'a donc de particulier cette piscine militaire pour valoir si cher ?


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qu'a donc de particulier cette piscine militaire pour valoir si cher ?


Tu as vu les bases des méchants dans James Bond ? la même chose dans Paris. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> 2 messages plus haut, la même information a été postée
> Les fils du bar sont des fils à lire pas des fils à floudre, merci.



Ah bon ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> pimpom les pompiers, ....
> 
> n'empêche, une partouze à 4 mecs et une gonze ... c'est pas tout à fait l'idée que je me fait d'une partouze :mouais:



Les carolos :love:.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gné ?



Pan sur le bec©


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pan sur le bec©



Manque plus qu'un bon coup de latte dans le derche et le bonheur serait total.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

L&#8217;Allemagne remporte l&#8217;Eurovision.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2010)

Le corps humain, nouveau terrain pour les virus informatiques


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2010)

*on essaie d'être moderne*


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *on essaie d'être moderne*


Aaahh, les immuables posts de lemmy !...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mai 2010)

Un dauphin sauvé de la noyade par des lycéens

'voyez qu'il se passe des trucs à Nice des fois!


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un dauphin sauvé de la noyade par des lycéens
> 
> 'voyez qu'il se passe des trucs à Nice des fois!



c'est la faute a JP 

















 si il ce passe des trucs  JP n'aime pas les dauphins


----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un dauphin sauvé de la noyade par des lycéens
> 
> 'voyez qu'il se passe des trucs à Nice des fois!



Y'a des lycéens à Nice ?


Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des retraités









Vieux, riches, de droite










Et anesthésiés...


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a des lycéens à Nice ?
> 
> 
> Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des retraités
> ...



c'est la faute a JP


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un dauphin sauvé de la noyade par des lycéens
> 
> 'voyez qu'il se passe des trucs à Nice des fois!





> Alexis acquiesce : « C'est le genre de truc qui vous arrive qu'une fois dans la vie, souligne-t-il du haut de ses 16 ans. C'était incroyable de pouvoir le caresser comme ça. Il ne bougeait pas, il se laissait faire. Et sa peau... Sa peau... On aurait dit une bouée toute douce. »



Une peau douce (et non liftée) à Nice... c'est sur, c'est pas souvent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Une peau douce (et non liftée) à Nice... c'est sur, c'est pas souvent...



Tu es médisant, là, j'ai connu des filles à Nice, des jeunes, hein, dans les 70/75, à peine, ben leur peau était lisse et tendue, il y en avait même une, chaque fois qu'elle haussait les sourcils, sa poitrine remontait. Bon, tout a un prix, hein ! celle là, la dernière fois qu'ils lui ont retendu la peau, les ongles sont partis, il y a eu trois blessés, mais bon, faut savoir ce qu'on veut aussi ! :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (31 Mai 2010)

*Un cadre drague en ligne son salarié pour jouer avec ses nerfs
*
Et le c&#8230; va jusqu'à se pourvoir en cassation !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Tintin au Congo : « Une tentative d&#8217;autodafé ».


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Le vélo électrique qui fait polémique.


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2010)

Bon bah alors rendez-nous nos bars alternatifs parce que bon maintenant on sent plus que l'odeur de la vinasse et de l'urine et le vinassisme passif ça on en parle jamais !! 

Bon alors certes dans les salles de concert je m'en plains pas, dans les resto why not (salles fumeurs isolées ?), les ciné c'est logique, mais alors rendez-nous des endroits fumeurs, après libre à chacun d'y aller ou non, moi un café qui pue la bière voir la pisse, qui est sombre et alternatif, sans clope bah il perd tout son cachet. FUCK SO !!



> Au moment du débat sur l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux collectifs, entrée en vigueur en janvier 2008, le gouvernement s'appuyait, entre autres, sur un chiffre: 5863 personnes mourraient chaque année en France du fait du tabagisme passif. Or ce chiffre, issu d'une étude européenne publiée en 2006 et réalisée par quatre centres européens de recherche sur le cancer, dont l'Institut national du cancer français, ne reposerait «sur rien», selon le professeur Philippe Even, qui explique pourquoi ce lundi dans Le Parisien.[...]


----------



## rizoto (1 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon bah alors rendez-nous nos bars alternatifs parce que bon maintenant on sent plus que l'odeur de la vinasse et de l'urine et le vinassisme passif ça on en parle jamais !!
> 
> Bon alors certes dans les salles de concert je m'en plains pas, dans les resto why not (salles fumeurs isolées ?), les ciné c'est logique, mais alors rendez-nous des endroits fumeurs, après libre à chacun d'y aller ou non, moi un café qui pue la bière voir la pisse, qui est sombre et alternatif, sans clope bah il perd tout son cachet. FUCK SO !!



C'est vrai qu'un bar a l'ancienne isolé a l'amiante, c'est quand même bien mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2010)

Les comptes des banques risquent de souffrir à nouveau


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2010)

L'utilisation d'un smartphone exempte-t-elle l'utilisateur de faire preuve d'un brin de bon sens ?

_Merci à gloup gloup _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2010)

La Chine met au point un superordinateur, deuxième plus puissant au monde


----------



## Gronounours (1 Juin 2010)

da capo a dit:


> L'utilisation d'un smartphone exempte-t-elle l'utilisateur de faire preuve d'un brin de bon sens ?
> 
> _Merci à gloup gloup _



Vivement que l'on puisse porter plainte pour connerie profonde


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Homer Simpson élu meilleur personnage de fiction.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

*Etes-vous prêt à « adopter un Flamand » ?*


----------



## fedo (1 Juin 2010)

BP a gagné un nouvel ennemi (de taille:affraid
RIP BP


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> BP a gagné un nouvel ennemi (de taille:affraid
> RIP BP



il a fait comme sont sister ship ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Vivement que l'on puisse porter plainte pour connerie profonde



Je ne suis pas persuadé que ce soit une bonne idée : les tribunaux sont déjà bien chargés


----------



## JPTK (2 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'un bar a l'ancienne isolé a l'amiante, c'est quand même bien mieux.



Ah les soirées amiantes... qu'est-ce qu'on riait fort !! On s'en tapait sur le ventre !! Ah mais oui j'te jure !! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2010)

Le Silver Surfer est passé par le Guatemala. :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Silver Surfer est passé par le Guatemala. :affraid:



Moi, j'aurais plutôt pensé à l'homme taupe, mais bon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2010)

Une erreur informatique fait plonger les Bourses japonaises


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'aurais plutôt pensé à l'homme taupe, mais bon


OTAR© :style:


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2010)

insécurité partout


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> insécurité partout



Alors là, l'expression de Coluche, on jurerais qu'il l'avait préparée tout exprès  pour ça : "mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ?" :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2010)

Mais où va-t-on ?!...
Si même le Figaro se met à en parler !...


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2010)

Tout ce perd


----------



## Grug (3 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Tout ce perd


tss tss&#8230; rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Tout *ce* perd





Grug a dit:


> tss tss&#8230; rien ne *se* perd, rien ne *se* crée, tout *se* transforme.



Comme par exemple les pronoms démonstratifs en pronoms personnels


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2010)

*repas complet*


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2010)

Qu'est-ce qui est pire qu'une marée noire?  
Réponse:  Une marée noire  radioactive.


----------



## boodou (3 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est pire qu'une marée noire?
> Réponse:  Une marée noire  radioactive.



Pour la hotline, merci de contacter Dr Folamour


----------



## Gronounours (3 Juin 2010)

Bruce Willis est pas dispo ?


----------



## fedo (3 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est pire qu'une marée noire?
> Réponse:  Une marée noire  radioactive.



la Corée du Nord a une meilleure solution, la torpille humaine (déjà testé contre un navire sud coréen)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> la Corée du Nord a une meilleure solution, la torpille humaine (déjà testé contre un navire sud coréen)





> Certains rapports affirment que la Corée du Nord a formé des équipes dans chaque corps d'armée, sur la volonté du «cher leader» Kim Jong-il. Après l'invasion américaine en Irak en 2003, le dictateur avait déclaré qu'une armée ne pouvait être battue dès lors qu'elle a recours aux attentats suicide.



Oui  Les japonais ont d'ailleurs pu le vérifier avec la "victoire" que leur ont donné, en 1945 les attaques suicides de leurs kamikazes


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2010)

Trop bien roulée !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2010)

*aimez-vous les uns les autres...*


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2010)

*sont pas tristes...*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

*Hortefeux condamné pour injure raciale à une amende de 750 euros*


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hortefeux condamné pour injure raciale à une amende de 750 euros*



Sacrer auvergnat


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juin 2010)

Aéroport de Dallas...

Décollage immédiat.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2010)

Cela pourrait être drôle, mais finalement pas tant que ça ! 

http://www.liberennes.fr/libe/2010/06/un-an-de-prison-pour-avoir-volé-des-goûters-décoliers.html


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Cela pourrait être drôle, mais finalement pas tant que ça !



Non... Vraiment pas drôle, à une époque où des bataillons de crétins aveugles, décérébrés et incultes sont capables de faire la queue pour payer une fortune, afin de voir une sombre daube de comédie musicale intitulée "Les misérables"... Qu'ils crèvent ; salement. Et ils amènent leurs gosses au spectacle, ces alambics à merde...


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2010)

mais puisque tout les sondages vous le disent&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2010)

A Singapour, un consultant suisse inculpé pour graffiti


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2010)

Des écolos qui se bouffent le nez.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Des écolos qui se bouffent le nez.



*mais non: ils se tapent simplement dessus...*


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2010)

... voir des RMIstes applaudir des millionnaires


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2010)

loustic a dit:


> ... voir des RMIstes applaudir des millionnaires



Finalement, il ne dit pas que des conneries, ce Mélenchon :love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2010)

*violettes, mais... de caractère!* :afraid:


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2010)

De quoi plomber un peu plus les caisses de retraites


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2010)

:affraid:
Guillon c'est encore un peu délicat, on va commencer par Porte&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais où va-t-on ?!...
> Si même le Figaro se met à en parler !...


Hum, hum...


----------



## fedo (8 Juin 2010)

BP aurait un très sérieux problème
le pétrole s'échapperait directement du sol autour de le tête de forage...

en gros son entonnoir ne sert qu'à récupérer un peu de pétrole mais ne stoppe en rien la marée noire...


----------



## duracel (8 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> BP aurait un très sérieux problème
> le pétrole s'échapperait directement du sol autour de le tête de forage...
> 
> en gros son entonnoir ne sert qu'à récupérer un peu de pétrole mais ne stoppe en rien la marée noire...


 

Si seulement le problème ne concernait que BP...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Le lobby du tabac recrutait des profs d'unif.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2010)

*Excellent reportages d'ARTE ce soir sur les flics, en 2 volets et puis un débat. A quand le même sur TF1 ou M6 ? Sur les profs, le personnel hospitalier, tous ces gens qui sont sur le terrain ?*

A quand un vrai regard et un vrai constat sur la réalité de ces boulots qui sont les piliers de notre démocratie et de notre avenir ?

Je désespère mais ce soir au moins j'ai une toute petite réponse, toute toute petite que je me posais depuis que je suis à Lille : je sais enfin pourquoi les jeunes en scooter, sans casque, qui font du une roue dans la rue ne sont pas interpellés, idem pour ceux qui roulent à 110 km/h en moto-cross, sincèrement je me posais la question je comprends maintenant, merci arte.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2010)

Très haut débit : les licences 4G d'ici à l'été 2011, la fibre "décevante"


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2010)

Bien, bien, bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2010)

République bananière ? Je ne suis plus le seul à le penser


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2010)

sondage : rapprochement de la Wallonie avec la france, 66% des "français" disent oui


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> sondage : rapprochement de la Wallonie avec la france, 66% des "français" disent oui



Il y avait le même genre de sondage en 2007 non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> sondage : rapprochement de la Wallonie avec la france, 66% des "français" disent oui





gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y avait le même genre de sondage en 2007 non?



Et puis, l'opinion des français sur la question, hein  &#8230; , Et si c'était plutôt aux Wallons, qu'on posait la question*, ils ont peut-être plutôt envie de rester belges, voire wallns, eux ! :hein: Les flamands, c'est d'indépendance, qu'ils parlent, pas de "rattachement à la Hollande" ! 


(*) Moi, en tous cas, si j'étais wallon, échanger un royaume constitutionnel contre le rattachement à une présipauté bananière, je sais bien quel choix je ferais


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

8 Flamands sur 10 sont contre la fin de la Belgique, quant aux Wallons très peu votent pour les partis pronant une Wallonie française. Et puis vous feriez quoi des Wallons germanophones?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 8 Flamands sur 10 sont contre la fin de la Belgique, quant aux Wallons très peu votent pour les partis pronant une Wallonie française. Et puis vous feriez quoi des Wallons germanophones?



Je ne pensais pas aux flamands en général, mais aux indépendantistes flamands, en fait, en postant ça, mais les germanophones, on pourrait aussi les rattacher à la Lituanie, au Paraguay ou au Chili, ils ont aussi des petites communautés germanophones, là bas


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas aux flamands en général, mais aux indépendantistes flamands, en fait, en postant ça, mais les germanophones, on pourrait aussi les rattacher à la Lituanie, au Paraguay ou au Chili, ils ont aussi des petites communautés germanophones, là bas




ah mais on est prêts au rattachement nous

même notre hymne national est assez proche du votre, non ? 

[YOUTUBE]ABTR2Xe_sGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah mais on est prêts au rattachement nous



Pour la "fête nationale", la question était mal posée, aussi, moi, si le journaliste m'avait demandé "pourquoi fête-t-on le 21 juillet le 21 juillet ?", je lui aurait répondu "parce que ça serait très con de fêter le 21 juillet le 18 novembre !"


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2010)

"Dura lex, sed..." !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 8 Flamands sur 10 sont contre la fin de la Belgique, quant aux Wallons très peu votent pour les partis pronant une Wallonie française. Et puis vous feriez quoi des Wallons germanophones?



Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette volonté d'indépendance ?! Puisqu'on vous répète que vous êtes Eu-ro-pé-ens ! Vous n'allez pas nous faire votre petite crise à la Merkel ? Si ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette volonté d'indépendance ?! Puisqu'on vous répète que vous êtes Eu-ro-pé-ens ! Vous n'allez pas nous faire votre petite crise à la Merkel ? Si ?



Toi tu es tombée sous le charme de ce cher Bart...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2010)

*avec ou sans Ketchup©*


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *avec ou sans Ketchup©*



:mouais::mouais::mouais:

une frite de contrebande

kesako ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> :mouais::mouais::mouais:
> 
> une frite de contrebande
> 
> kesako ?



C'est une frite molle


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est une frite molle



Et sans pickles !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Prix Busiris pour Brice Hortefeux


----------



## Vincere44 (11 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Prix Busiris pour Brice Hortefeux



Marche pas ton lien chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> Marche pas ton lien chez moi.



Fonctionne bien chez moi 

Essaye un copier-coller dans la barre d'adresse.


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2010)

Vincere44 a dit:


> Marche pas ton lien chez moi.


Nan, effectivement...
Il ne marche pas, il fonctionne !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2010)

*miam les jug p'tits lapins* :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2010)

*attention à la marche...*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Ça c'est fait


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça c'est fait



Les journaux français vont-ils donner les résultats dans l'après midi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *attention à la marche...*



Complètement timbrés


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Complètement timbrés



les cartes postales auront un certain cachet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

@mackie: ils n'auront pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent. 

Les résultats en direct

Apparemment les nationalistes flamands cartonnent, du côté francophone ça serait le PS.

Mais bon, on va attendre la fin de la soirée pour être sûr.


----------



## Dead head (13 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Complètement timbrés





macinside a dit:


> les cartes postales auront un certain cachet



Ils font pire que les calembours de l'almanach Vermot, les modos !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Ils font pire que les calembours de l'almanach Vermot, les modos !


T'as raison ça ça fait pas un pli


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2010)

'tain, y mettent le paquet les verts !


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2010)

Il n'y a que des affranchis  c'est pour cela que l'on post


----------



## rabisse (13 Juin 2010)

De par leur tri, ils sont aussi des facteurs de bonne distribution des posts.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Il n'y a que des affranchis  c'est pour cela que l'on post



Pinzuti surtout


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pinzuti surtout



Lapin compris  sinon je peu éventuellement vous recommander cette article : http://fr.news.yahoo.com/55/20100613/tod-un-chat-senfuit-dune-clinique-vtrina-17baed7.html


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> @mackie: ils n'auront pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent.
> 
> Les résultats en direct
> 
> ...


C'est confirmé :

La chambre :







Le sénat :





La bonne nouvelle : l'extrême-droite se casse la figure


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La bonne nouvelle : l'extrême-droite se casse la figure



ça c'est toujours une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


>



C'est joli toutes ces couleurs, et ça nous change de nos histoires d'enculés


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Une petite légende pour comprendre?

Libéraux :



MR (fr)
Open-Vld (nl)
Socialistes :



PS (fr)
SP-a (nl)
Centristes :


CDh (fr)
CD&V (nl, démocrates chrétiens)
Verts :


Écolo (fr)
Groen (nl)
Populistes (mais démocrates) :


Parti populaire (fr-nl)
LDD (nl)
Extrême-droite :


Vlaams belang


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2010)

oui, mais on s'en tape un peu non ?...


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2010)

mais les jaunes ? c'est qui les jaunes ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais les jaunes ? c'est qui les jaunes ?



Les séparatistes flamands


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

« Kinect », le système de jeux sans manette de Microsoft.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

@ccm: je la sentais venir celle-là  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

Et j'oublie les jaunes en plus 

Dank u wel katelijn


----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> @ccm: je la sentais venir celle-là
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------
> 
> ...



T'écris avec les coudes là?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> T'écris avec les coudes là?



Tiens  Il semblerait que dans les Yvelines, on ne soit pas Néerlandophone


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2010)

:modo: La reconnaissance faciale conquiert de nouveaux territoires :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :modo: La reconnaissance faciale conquiert de nouveaux territoires :modo:





> « Le service pourrait intégrer des logiciels pouvant balayer rapidement l'image pour déterminer si un pénis y est présent », rapporte (sérieusement) le site. En somme un détecteur de pénis capable d'éjecter les exhibitionnistes !



Intéressant concept, vu le nombre de têtes de bite qui traînent sur "Autoportrait"


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est confirmé :
> 
> La chambre :
> 
> ...



La Belgique va donc être dirigée par une coalition de Flamands roses


----------



## Gronounours (15 Juin 2010)

Lemmy a fait une bouffe du mois avec P77 ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La Belgique va donc être dirigée par une coalition de Flamands roses



Merde, j'ai failli la faire... :rateau:


----------



## havez (15 Juin 2010)

Pauvre de nous! :rateau:                                      :casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2010)

Armé d'un pistolet et d'une épée, il part à la chasse au Ben Laden


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2010)

Boutons ces mécréants hors de notre quartier 

Comment ?

en organisant un apéro géant, "pinard et sauciflard", pardi

:mouais:


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2010)

Michel Sardou, ce pirate P2P


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (16 Juin 2010)

Bonzour 

L'est fou Michel Sardou, l'est fou !

& pour l'apéro géant, ça va faire grand bruit..


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Juin 2010)

Les élus de l'opposition de la commune de Draguignan viennent de faire une requête auprès du Conseil d'État pour que la ville soit désormais nommée Draguignan-les-Bains, à l'instar de ce qu'avait naguère obtenu la Ville de Digne (04) rebaptisée Digne-les-Bains (04), au motif que les bains de boue dracénois seraient une vieille pratique sur le territoire de la Commune, et même sans interruption dans les coulisses du conseil municipal.
Bien que recevable en théorie, cette demande devra satisfaire aux conditions ci-énoncées:

Article L. 2111-1 du code général des collectivités territoriales :
« Le changement de nom dune commune est décidé par décret en Conseil dEtat, sur demande du conseil municipal et après consultation du conseil général. »
Article R. 2111-1 : « Le décret mentionné à larticle L. 2111-1, qui porte changement de nom dune commune, est pris sur le rapport du ministre de lintérieur. »

La circulaire n° 469 du 15 mai 1884 a défini le changement de nom dune commune comme la « substitution dun nom par un autre, laddition de nom et la rectification de nom ».

Les noms officiels des communes sont ceux qui figurent aux tableaux de recensement de la population de lINSEE (circulaire du 15 mai 1884, actualisée en 1946).

Les dossiers proposés doivent être composés de :

1) La délibération du conseil municipal
2) Lavis motivé du directeur départemental des archives
3) Lavis motivé du directeur départemental de La Poste
4) La délibération du conseil général
5) Lavis du préfet
(+ Tout élément soutenant la demande)

Ils sont adressés par le préfet au ministre de lintérieur.

La commission consultative de révision du nom de communes (arrêté du 15 août 1948, pris en application de lordonnance n° 45-2604 du 2 novembre 1945 relative à la procédure de modification des circonscriptions administratives).

Placée auprès du ministre de lintérieur, elle émet un avis sur les demandes qui lui sont soumises.

Elle est composée ainsi quil suit :

1 représentant des archives nationales
1 représentant du CNRS
1 représentant de lIGN
1 représentant de lINSEE

1 représentant du service national de La Poste
1 représentant de lEcole Nationale des Chartes
1 représentant de la SDPAVA, bureau des élections et des études politiques
1 représentant de la DGCL, SDCIL, bureau des structures territoriales

Les demandes retenues par le ministre de lintérieur sur proposition de la commission consultative de révision, sont soumises à lavis du Conseil dEtat.
La haute assemblée a défini de manière jurisprudentielle, les deux critères qui peuvent donner lieu au changement de nom dune commune : (circulaire ministérielle du 15 décembre 1981)

- éviter un risque sérieux dhomonymie avec une ou plusieurs autres collectivités,
- rétablir une dénomination historique tombée en désuétude.

En revanche, toute demande de modification fondée sur des considérations dordre purement touristique ou/et économique est rejetée.

Au regard des avis rendus par le Conseil dEtat, le ministre de lintérieur, prend, en opportunité, au nom du Gouvernement, un décret en Conseil dEtat qui, une fois publié au Journal officiel de la République française, officialise les nouveaux noms des communes dont la demande a été acceptée.

(Le représentant de la SDPAVA étant retenu pour cause de RTT à Puget-sur-Argens, la décision du Conseil d'État a été mise en suspens).
Affaire à suivre
Signé Morandini, à vous les studios :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2010)

Et ta mère elle prend des bains de boue ducon?


----------



## boodou (16 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et ta mère elle prend des bains de boue ducon?





Des bains de siège peut-être ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Des bains de siège peut-être ?


C'est sûr qu'elle a du accoucher par le cul.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Tu dis ça parce qu'il cite morandini j'suis sûr :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

Fab' a encore frappé


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab' a encore frappé



J'y suis pour rien.
En revanche, si ils veulent me confier leurs films de promo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'y suis pour rien.
> En revanche, si ils veulent me confier leurs films de porno...




:affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid:



dyslexique ?


----------



## itako (17 Juin 2010)

Facebook nous rend malade.


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2010)

C'est beau, la civilisation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2010)

Affaire Bettencourt : Eric Woerth se défend d'avoir touché de l'argent


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est beau, la civilisation



ouais enfin bon

1) il a tué (par balle) un avocat (en s'enfuyant de son procès pour attaque à main armée)
2) il a choisi lui même la méthode

je ne suis pas pour la peine de mort, mais il ne faut pas non plus en faire une victime

ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> 1) il a tué (par balle) un avocat (en s'enfuyant de son procès pour attaque à main armée)
> 2) il a choisi lui même la méthode



Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, ce n'est pas une raison.

Quant à dire qu'il a choisi lui-même la méthode, c'est un peu à l'insu de son plein gré.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouais enfin bon
> 
> 1) il a tué (par balle) un avocat (en s'enfuyant de son procès pour attaque à main armée)
> 2) il a choisi lui même la méthode
> ...



C'est exactement le discours emprunt d'affectif qu'utilise ceux qui sont pour la peine de mort, avec le bien célèbre :

"Et si c'était ta femme/enfant que ce salaud avait tué, puis violé*, t'aurais pas envie de le tuer ?"


Non. La justice dans tous les pays du monde considère qu'il est interdit de tuer d'autre(s) personne(s). Comment au nom d'une justice, peut-elle prendre le droit à son tour d'ôter la vie ?
Où est le côté "juste" sémantiquement présent dans la Justice ?

Mais si ce débat continue encore et encore (même en france lors d'affaires dramatiques), c'est avant tout parce que l'être humain est cruel lorsqu'il est du bon côté de l'arme.

Aussi douloureux puisse être la perte d'un proche dans une histoire de ce genre, tuer à son tour l'auteur ne permet ni d'assouvir une quelconque vengeance (quelle notion de merde), ni de ramener les êtres que l'on a perdu.

La peine de mort est archaïque, sauvage et réac.

http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise.fr/dossiers/abolition-peine-mort/badinter.shtml

* C'est plus glauque dans ce sens.


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Non. La justice dans tous les pays du monde considère qu'il est interdit de tuer d'autre(s) personne(s). Comment au nom d'une justice, peut-elle prendre le droit à son tour d'ôter la vie ?



Ce que Delporte et Franquin avaient d'une certaine manière déjà soulevé :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

*Eizo Pin-up Calendar 2010  more than integral nude*


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Affaire Bettencourt : Eric Woerth se défend d'avoir touché de l'argent



[YOUTUBE]xwLGsg0yPjw[/YOUTUBE]

Florence Cassez devrait se faire adopter par les Bettencourt...​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> ouais enfin bon
> 
> 1) il a tué (par balle) un avocat (en s'enfuyant de son procès pour attaque à main armée)
> 2) il a choisi lui même la méthode
> ...



Grosse erreur stratégique que de commettre un meurtre dans un État où on risque la peine de mort, mieux vaut s'exercer ailleurs. Soit il est idiot, soit il est suicidaire, soit il s'est dit qu'il ne se ferait pas prendre. Dans ce cas, pas la peine de tenter de jouer à la loterie.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Le rétablissement de la peine de mort est plus populaire à droite qu'à gauche.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le rétablissement de la peine de mort est plus populaire à droite qu'à gauche.



Parce qu'en plus il a voté à droite ? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Eizo Pin-up Calendar 2010 &#8211; more than integral nude*



Ho pitain !  

je me demande si elle s'est déjà fait déboîter le bassin... :rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Le bassin est une étendue d'eau, mais moins grande qu'une mare.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

Peut-il y avoir des canards, sur un bassin, à l'instar de la mare ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai un bassin. Je l'ai prénomé Joe, ce que d'aucuns trouvent louche.


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Le seul Joe que je connais était taxi. Enfin je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Les taxis à tarifs préférentiels - ou taxi des RMistes - s'arrangent pourtant toujours pour vider leurs clients de tout liquide.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Le seul Joe que je connais était taxi. Enfin je crois.



Comme dit la grenouille.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Peut-il y avoir des canards, sur un bassin, à l'instar de la mare ?


Les canards c'est con mais ça fait cossu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est exactement le discours emprunt d'affectif qu'utilise ceux qui sont pour la peine de mort, avec le bien célèbre :
> 
> "Et si c'était ta femme/enfant que ce salaud avait tué, puis violé*, t'aurais pas envie de le tuer ?"
> 
> ...



Ah oui, mais là, tu soulève le débat sur le rôle de la justice ! Si son rôle est de punir les coupables, je suis 100% d'accord avec toi, mais voilà &#8230; Punir les coupables n'est pas le rôle de la justice, son rôle, c'est de protéger la société, les victimes potentielles &#8230; Donc d'empêcher les coupables de nuire, alors nous avons deux solutions :

1) à la française : le condamné à perpétuité sort au bout de 18 ans moins les remises de peine, c'est à dire environ 12 ans, ce qui lui laisse tout le temps de se trouver de nouvelles victimes, et à chaque récidive, la justice n'a pas assumé son rôle,

2) à l'anglaise : le condamné à perpétuité ne ressort jamais &#8230; Mais là, franchement, je trouve la peine de mort plus humaine* (les moyens existent d'euthanasier quelqu'un sans aucune souffrance).

Je me souviens d'un devoir de philo, en 1976, quand j'étais à l'école d'assurance : "êtes vous pour ou contre la peine de mort (argumentez)". J'avais répondu (en substance) "je suis contre la peine, mais pour la mort, lorsque la protection de la société est à ce prix".


(*) et je ne suis pas le seul, puisque c'est l'argument qu'avance le législateur pour justifier l'inexistence de fait de la perpétuité en France.

Bon, moi j'dis ça, c'est juste histoire de lancer un débat stérile, hein ! coucou: poissounet)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Guider un &#8220;esclave&#8221; avec Twitter, c'est possible.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#8230;
> 1) à la française : le condamné à perpétuité sort au bout de 18 ans moins les remises de peine, c'est à dire environ 12 ans, ce qui lui laisse tout le temps de se trouver de nouvelles victimes, et à chaque récidive, la justice n'a pas assumé son rôle,


On pourrait calquer le maximum de la perpétuité sur l'âge de départ à la retraite&#8230;

Enfin j'dis ça j'dis rien non plus&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les canards c'est con mais ça fait cossu.



Ah, çà fait pas "coin"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, çà fait pas "coin"



c'est quand même la meilleure "vanne" que j'ai vu ici depuis longtemps... c'est dire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Peut-il y avoir des canards, sur un bassin, à l'instar de la mare ?



Tout dépend du canard et du bassin.

Par exemple, moi, je suis déjà allé sur le bassin d'Arcachon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Le bassin est une étendue d'eau, mais moins grande qu'une mare.





iDuck a dit:


> Tout dépend du canard et du bassin.
> 
> Par exemple, moi, je suis déjà allé sur le bassin d'Arcachon.



Mais c'est pas possible d'être contrariant à ce coin point ! Puisque Nounours te dis qu'un bassin, c'est plus petit qu'une mare ! Tu le fais exprès, ou quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais c'est pas possible d'être contrariant à ce coin point ! Puisque Nounours te dis qu'un bassin, c'est plus petit qu'une mare ! Tu le fais exprès, ou quoi ?



Hum... 



> constitue une petite mer intérieure de 155 km² à marée haute et de 40 km² à marée basse



Tu as déjà vu des mares d'une superficie de plus de 40 km2 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Hum...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as déjà vu des mares d'une superficie de plus de 40 km2 ?



Précisément, donc, c'est bien par pure malveillance que tu es allé te tortiller du croupion dans ce bassin là précisément, rien que pour contrarier Nounours !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bassin_d'Arcachon
> Tu as déjà vu des mares d'une superficie de plus de 40 km2 ?



oui, la _mare nostrum  _

ppf: 

*Une étudiante japonaise offre son corps aux Chinois pour sexcuser  de linvasion de la Chine par son pays*


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

Je me disais aussi : un professeur chinois avec un nom de gâteau breton &#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, mais là, tu soulève le débat sur le rôle de la justice ! Si son rôle est de punir les coupables, je suis 100% d'accord avec toi, mais voilà  Punir les coupables n'est pas le rôle de la justice, son rôle, c'est de protéger la société, les victimes potentielles  Donc d'empêcher les coupables de nuire, alors nous avons deux solutions :
> 
> 1) à la française : le condamné à perpétuité sort au bout de 18 ans moins les remises de peine, c'est à dire environ 12 ans, ce qui lui laisse tout le temps de se trouver de nouvelles victimes, et à chaque récidive, la justice n'a pas assumé son rôle,
> 
> ...




Oula ! *Non, Tu n'as pas raison !*
Des fois, il faut refaire une peu ses tablettes, surtout quand on ne les a pas dépoussiéré depuis trente ans.


Donc :

- En France, une condamnation à perpétuité équivaut au minimum à une peine de sureté de 18 ans. C'est à dire qu'aucune remise de peine ne pourra venir diminuer 18 années de réclusion, sauf un état physique particulièrement dégradé et l'accord du ministère de la justice pour faire de cet état physique très dégradé un argument de sortie. 

- Cette période de sureté a été portée à 30 ans entre 1987 et 1992.

- Depuis Méhaignerie (gouvernement Balladur de 93 à 95), l'article 123-23 du code pénal prévoit une "perpétuité incompressible" dans certains cas d'infanticide.


Ces peines dites "de sureté" peuvent être ramenés à 20 ans en cas de condamnation à une peine de sureté de 30 ans, et à 30 ans pour les condamnations données avant la mise en place d'une période de sureté.

3 personnes ont été condamnées à une peine de perpétuité incompressible en France. 

En aucun cas le système de remise de peine ne permet d'abaisser la peine à 12 ans.


Au Royaume-Uni, on appelle la peine de sureté le tariff. Depuis Thatcher, il existe un "whole life tariff", équivalent de notre perpétuité réelle. En cas de condamnation au Whole life tariff, le ministère de la justice peut décider de la libération du condamné après 25 ans de réclusion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En France, une condamnation à perpétuité équivaut au minimum à une peine de sureté de 18 ans. C'est à dire qu'aucune remise de peine ne pourra venir diminuer 18 années de réclusion, sauf un état physique particulièrement dégradé et l'accord du ministère de la justice pour faire de cet état physique très dégradé un argument de sortie.



Soit : donc, en France, la future victime devra donc attendre 6 ans de plus que je ne le pensais avant de se faire trucider, donc, si notre irréductible commence jeune, dès 18 ans, disons, il prend 10 ans au premier meurtre, sort au bout de 8, il commet le second à 26 ans, en prends là pour 18 ans, et est donc mûr à 44 ans pour son troisième meurtre, après, c'est quoi, le tarif ? 25 ? Bon, à 69 ans, il peut donc en perpétrer un quatrième !

Alors, bien sûr, tu me diras "procès d'intention", droits de la défense, etc. Mais les droits des victimes des multi-récidiviste à simplement pouvoir continuer à vivre, ils sont où, là dedans ? Ces droits là, tout le monde en parle, mais personne ne fait rien pour les garantir !

Donc, je maintiens, le rôle de la justice est dévoyé, si au lieu d'être de protéger la société (c'est à dire toi, moi, les pékins qu'on croise dans la rue, tout le monde, quoi !), il est dédié à punir les coupables ! On le voit partout, dans ce domaine, la dissuasion ne fonctionne pas, la sanction n'a pas valeur d'exemple, donc, la "punition" n'a aucune efficacité comme barrière de protection !

Alors, bien sûr, la peine de mort, ça peut paraître barbare, mais la question que je me pose est : "doit-on laisser les barbares nous massacrer au nom de la civilisation ?" parce que le meurtre crapuleux, ça aussi, c'est barbare, je trouve !

Après, je ne prétends pas proposer une solution à la situation, mais je dis juste que le dispositif actuel ne fonctionne pas parce qu'il se trompe d'objectif, il cherche à sanctionner, là où il devrait chercher à prévenir et protéger !


----------



## Gronounours (18 Juin 2010)

Discours fascisant un peu quand même&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Discours fascisant un peu quand même&#8230;


Chaipas, ya trop de mots, j'ai pas lu moi.


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui, la _mare nostrum  _
> 
> ppf:
> 
> *Une étudiante japonaise offre son corps aux Chinois pour sexcuser  de linvasion de la Chine par son pays*



Joli coup de pu....b !


----------



## Fìx (18 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Joli coup de pu....b !



Une actrice porno offre son corps à 600 millions de Chinois?...

Vu la réputation qu'ils ont, ils peuvent tous y aller en même temps non?


----------



## Dead head (18 Juin 2010)

*Le Luxembourg interdit la pomme de terre OGM "Amflora"*.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Discours fascisant un peu quand même&#8230;



Et c'est toi qui viens me dire ça ? Toi qui est prêt à entrer dans le lard du premier imbécile qui vient te chercher noise ? 

Bon d'accord, je force la note pour rendre mon discours un brin provocant, histoire de susciter des réactions, mais sur le fond, qu'est-ce qui est préférable ? "Empêcher de commettre", ou "punir le méchant" ? Je pense que si on s'attachait un peu plus à la première proposition, la seconde pourrait perdre beaucoup de son intérêt, pour reprendre tes propres termes :



> C'est exactement le discours emprunt d'affectif qu'utilise ceux qui sont pour la peine de mort, avec le bien célèbre :
> 
> "Et si c'était ta femme/enfant que ce salaud avait tué, puis violé*, t'aurais pas envie de le tuer ?"



Moi, dans cet exemple, ce dont j'aurais surtout eu envie, c'est qu'on l'empêche de tuer, après, le reste, ça ne m'aurait que peu concerné, parce que rien ne pourrait faire revenir celui ou celle que j'aurais perdu, et surtout pas une vengeance stérile, par contre, mettre en &#339;uvre un moyen infaillible de l'empêcher de recommencer, ça, dans l'hypothèse ou je parviendrais à refaire surface, ça m'interpellerait plus &#8230; Quel que soit le moyen, même s'il lui permet de continuer à vivre !


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Une actrice porno offre son corps à 600 millions de Chinois?...
> 
> Vu la réputation qu'ils ont, ils peuvent tous y aller en même temps non?



Je pense qu'elle pourrait aussi s'excuser auprès de la France quand même


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Le Studio Harcourt publie des portraits sous licence  libre dans Wikipédia


----------



## Gronounours (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et c'est toi qui viens me dire ça ? Toi qui est prêt à entrer dans le lard du premier imbécile qui vient te chercher noise ?
> 
> Bon d'accord, je force la note pour rendre mon discours un brin provocant, histoire de susciter des réactions, mais sur le fond, qu'est-ce qui est préférable ? "Empêcher de commettre", ou "punir le méchant" ? Je pense que si on s'attachait un peu plus à la première proposition, la seconde pourrait perdre beaucoup de son intérêt, pour reprendre tes propres termes :
> 
> ...



Vivement la détection de la délinquance dans les maternelles alors.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Soit : donc, en France, la future victime devra donc attendre 6 ans de plus que je ne le pensais avant de se faire trucider, donc, si notre irréductible commence jeune, dès 18 ans, disons, il prend 10 ans au premier meurtre, sort au bout de 8, il commet le second à 26 ans, en prends là pour 18 ans, et est donc mûr à 44 ans pour son troisième meurtre, après, c'est quoi, le tarif ? 25 ? Bon, à 69 ans, il peut donc en perpétrer un quatrième !
> 
> Alors, bien sûr, tu me diras "procès d'intention", droits de la défense, etc. Mais les droits des victimes des multi-récidiviste à simplement pouvoir continuer à vivre, ils sont où, là dedans ? Ces droits là, tout le monde en parle, mais personne ne fait rien pour les garantir !
> 
> ...




Non, tu n'as toujours pas raison.
Tout simplement parce que le taux de récidive criminelle est régulièrement mesuré en France.
Et que, malgré quelques faits divers artistiquement médiatisés, et qui permettent au gouvernement actuel de légiférer sur le corps fumant des victimes, et de toucher le pathos et l'angoisse des électeurs et des téléspectateurs, la récidive des homicides est, sur ces deux dernières décennies, de 0,5%.

C'est très certainement trop, mais ça ne suffit pas à conforter un discours populiste et réactionnaire.


----------



## magicPDF (18 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Une étudiante japonaise offre son corps aux Chinois pour sexcuser  de linvasion de la Chine par son pays*



Et les chinoises, qu'est-ce que leur offre le Japon ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2010)

Dire que j'aurais pas pu passer la maternelle avec un tel système de repérage de la délinquance !


----------



## wip (18 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Dire que j'aurais pas pu passer la maternelle avec un tel système de repérage de la délinquance !


C'est clair que ça aurait de bons cotés


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Vivement la détection de la délinquance dans les maternelles alors.



Je n'ai pas entendu parler d'élèves de maternelle ayant déjà plusieurs meurtres à leur actif , ne mélangeons pas tout !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est très certainement trop, mais ça ne suffit pas à conforter un discours populiste et réactionnaire.


Voilà


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas entendu parler d'élèves de maternelle ayant déjà plusieurs meurtres à leur actif , ne mélangeons pas tout !


Ô Toiquiconnaistout !... 
Ne te rappelle tu point du projet (abandonné pour l'instant) de notre cher gouvernement, de vouloir faire un fichier (par la génétique) des (futurs) enfants à "problèmes"....
Ceci à partir de la maternelle et plus précisément l'âge de trois ans (je crois) ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

NBA : le 16e titre des Lakers.


----------



## Dead head (18 Juin 2010)

Prévenir ou punir ? Bonne question.

Il y a un certain "prévenir" qui consiste à punir les futurs délinquants, avant donc qu'ils ne commettent d'actes répréhensibles. Pour cela, bien sûr, mieux vaut les ficher dès le plus jeune âge.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2010)

Ça se précise ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ô Toiquiconnaistout !...
> Ne te rappelle tu point du projet (abandonné pour l'instant) de notre cher gouvernement, de vouloir faire un fichier (par la génétique) des (futurs) enfants à "problèmes"....
> Ceci à partir de la maternelle et plus précisément l'âge de trois ans (je crois) ?!...



Je me souviens, mais ça n'était pas mon propos, lorsque je parlais de "prévention", c'était de prévention de la récidive des criminels endurcis (ceux qu'on désigne comme appartenant au "grand banditisme" pour l'essentiel), ça concerne un nombre de cas relativement peu important, mais malheureusement un nombre de victimes qui l'est beaucoup plus, et un taux de récidive qui approche les 100%, or beaucoup ici semblent avoir généralisé mon propos à l'ensemble de la délinquance !


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me souviens, mais ça n'était pas mon propos, lorsque je parlais de "prévention", c'était de prévention de la récidive des criminels endurcis (ceux qu'on désigne comme appartenant au "grand banditisme" pour l'essentiel), ça concerne un nombre de cas relativement peu important, mais malheureusement un nombre de victimes qui l'est beaucoup plus, et un taux de récidive qui approche les 100%, or beaucoup ici semblent avoir généralisé mon propos à l'ensemble de la délinquance !


OTAR©


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Blah blah qui pue


Mais jamais tu t'arrête toi hein...  :sleep:


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais jamais tu t'arrête toi hein...  :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais jamais tu t'arrête toi hein...  :sleep:



Jamais, quand j'ai quelque chose à dire, une discussion, soit je ne la commence pas, soit je dis ce que j'ai à dire, mais rassure toi, j'en commence de moins en moins ici !


----------



## AuroreLDN (18 Juin 2010)

Une des raisons pour laquelle les "patrons" n'embauchent pas, c'est le manque de flexibilite du marche du travail et de sa legislation.


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN :love:


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Une des raisons pour laquelle les "patrons" n'embauchent pas, c'est le manque de flexibilite du marche du travail et de sa legislation.



Quelle information ?!


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2010)

Hey les deux derniers vous seriez pas inflexible :mouais:


----------



## fedo (18 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Une des raisons pour laquelle les "patrons" n'embauchent pas, c'est le manque de flexibilite du marche du travail et de sa legislation.



une escroquerie intellectuelle
jamais le marché du travail n'a été aussi souple en France.
par ailleurs même au Royaume Uni où le marché du travail est encore plus souple les entreprises n'embauchent plus actuellement. idem aux USA.
et dans toute l'Europe (Danemark compris).
il n'y a plus d'investissement du secteur privé qui doit se désendetter et ne peut pas compter sur leur secteur financier pour se refinancer.

mais la vérité n'est pas sponsorisée par des organisations patronales ou des mouvements politiques.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Dire que j'aurais pas pu passer la maternelle avec un tel système de repérage de la délinquance !



À combien en es-tu ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Une des raisons pour laquelle les "patrons" n'embauchent pas, c'est le manque de flexibilite du marche du travail et de sa legislation.





aCLR a dit:


> Quelle information ?!



Bah, le marché du travail, quoi. T'y avais déjà réfléchis, toi ?!



yvos a dit:


> AuroreLDN :love:



Moi aussi, j'avoue que j'commence à être fan.


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Une des raisons pour laquelle les "patrons" n'embauchent pas, c'est le manque de flexibilite du marche du travail et de sa legislation.



'tain j'avais jamais envisagé la situation sous cet angle, tu m'as ouvert les yeux !


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Une des raisons pour laquelle les "patrons" n'embauchent pas, c'est le manque de flexibilite du marche du travail et de sa legislation.



Attends... c'est directement issu du dépliant du MEDEF version 1985 et réédité en 2010 ou bien c'est une réelle "réflexion" ? Parce que dans le genre poncif dogmatique, c'est quand même du lourd !! :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me souviens, mais ça n'était pas mon propos, lorsque je parlais de "prévention", c'était de prévention de la récidive des criminels endurcis (ceux qu'on désigne comme appartenant au "grand banditisme" pour l'essentiel), ça concerne un nombre de cas relativement peu important, mais malheureusement un nombre de victimes qui l'est beaucoup plus, et un taux de récidive qui approche les 100%, or beaucoup ici semblent avoir généralisé mon propos à l'ensemble de la délinquance !



Le grand banditisme fait des victimes ? Oui, ils se tuent entre eux. Et une fois sur cinquante, un fonctionnaire chargé de maintenir l'ordre. Tu ne parlais pas d'eux.
Non, juste avant, dans tes tirades sur "je ne suis pas pour la peine de mort mais quand même", tu ne parlais pas du tout du grand banditisme. Tu parlais de victimes d'homicides. De ces tueurs sanguinaires et récidivistes qui existent à foison dans les pages de "détective" et dans les discours des démagogues en mal de pouvoir, d'ordre et de contrôle social. Mais qui, dans la réalité, ne concerne qu'une infinitésimale fraction de la population criminelle.
Relis-toi, bordel, pascal. Tu vomissais du LePen / Jean-Pierre Pernaud, il y a à peine trois posts de ça.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah, le marché du travail, quoi. T'y avais déjà réfléchis, toi ?!



Tout comme la visibilité de mon entreprise sur la toile, mon cher lapin. Quelle bonne idée n'ai-je pas eu ce sept juin en m'inscrivant sur macgé. J'allais pouvoir montrer ma marque, mes produits, mon entreprise ici aussi, dans les recoins du web two_dot_zero à la sauce pomme. Il n'y a pas de petits profits. Et ça grâce à mes petits messages déposés un peu partout, toujours en rapport avec le sujet et cerise sur le gâteau d'une telle banalité que la seule chose qui te vienne à l'esprit c'est C'est quoi ce lien ? Et là, mon lapin, on a fait le plus dur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, tu n'as toujours pas raison.
> Tout simplement parce que le taux de récidive criminelle est régulièrement mesuré en France.
> Et que, malgré quelques faits divers artistiquement médiatisés, et qui permettent au gouvernement actuel de légiférer sur le corps fumant des victimes, et de toucher le pathos et l'angoisse des électeurs et des téléspectateurs, la récidive des homicides est, sur ces deux dernières décennies, de 0,5%.
> 
> C'est très certainement trop, mais ça ne suffit pas à conforter un discours populiste et réactionnaire.



Et le risque zéro n'existe pas.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout comme la visibilité de mon entreprise sur la toile, mon cher lapin. Quelle bonne idée n'ai-je pas eu ce sept juin en m'inscrivant sur macgé. J'allais pouvoir montrer ma marque, mes produits, mon entreprise ici aussi, dans les recoins du web two_dot_zero à la sauce pomme. Il n'y a pas de petits profits. Et ça grâce à mes petits messages déposés un peu partout, toujours en rapport avec le sujet et cerise sur le gâteau d'une telle banalité que la seule chose qui te vienne à l'esprit c'est C'est quoi ce lien ? Et là, mon lapin, on a fait le plus dur.



Sauf que...
Désépéré par la banalité des posts aurorien, la dernière chose que j'avais envie de faire était de cliquer sur le lien pour ne pas me retrouver sur un site entièrement 'auroreLDN-Spirit' :sleep:. Come dirait l'autre, une réflexion alakon, ça va, c'est quand ça se transforme en site ouèbe que ça pose problème  

Et PPF, une bonne raison de venir à Paris


----------



## Gronounours (19 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et le risque zéro n'existe pas.



Très belle dédicace à Aurore


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le grand banditisme fait des victimes ? Oui, ils se tuent entre eux. Et une fois sur cinquante, un fonctionnaire chargé de maintenir l'ordre. Tu ne parlais pas d'eux.
> Non, juste avant, dans tes tirades sur "je ne suis pas pour la peine de mort mais quand même", tu ne parlais pas du tout du grand banditisme. Tu parlais de victimes d'homicides. De ces tueurs sanguinaires et récidivistes qui existent à foison dans les pages de "détective" et dans les discours des démagogues en mal de pouvoir, d'ordre et de contrôle social. Mais qui, dans la réalité, ne concerne qu'une infinitésimale fraction de la population criminelle.
> Relis-toi, bordel, pascal. Tu vomissais du LePen / Jean-Pierre Pernaud, il y a à peine trois posts de ça.



Que Jipé ou quelques autres lisent en diagonale, ça ne me surprend pas, mais toi, ça m'étonne : depuis le début, je suis braqué sur les récidivistes, et sur ceux là seulement, ceux qui tuent, qu'on relâche et qui re-tuent !

Quant au grand banditisme, non, ils ne se tuent pas qu'entre eux, à moins de considérer que les convoyeurs de fonds, les bijoutiers, joailliers, et même les armuriers, les passants écopant de balles perdues, ou abattus de sang froid parce qu'ils se trouvent dans le chemin, en fassent tous partie.

Quant à vomir du Le Pen, tu peux retirer le "du", je vomis Le Pen, mais je vomis aussi les statistiques, qui pré-supposent un "pourcentage de pertes acceptable", et ainsi, fait des émules dans la "petite délinquance", transformant de plus en plus de petits voyous en tueurs, et là, pour deux fois rien. Les braquages de boulangeries ou de bureaux de tabac, c'était quasiment inexistant il y a une vingtaine d'années, maintenant, c'est devenu quasiment quotidien, et que voit-on fleurir comme commentaires : que des discours extrémistes, soit "le karcher" ou "faut tous les passer par les armes", soit "c'est barbare et dégradant, laissons faire au nom de la civilisation", mais rien au milieu, personne pour chercher une vraie solution au problème !

Et quand un événement survient,  le seul discours qu'on entends, c'est "il doit payer pour ce qu'il a fait", bien mon discours à moi, c'est pas ça, mon discours, c'est "la société doit faire en sorte qu'il ne puisse pas recommencer ce qu'il a fait". Dans 99,5% des cas, ça marche, mais dans les 0,5% de cas où ça ne marche pas, c'est juste parce qu'on a utilisé une solution totalement inadaptée, alors, le "contre la peine mais pour la mort" de ma disserte, c'était une formule, à l'emporte pièce, je l'admets, mais j'avais 21 ans, à l'époque, c'était l'âge des formules à l'emporte pièce, mais sur le fond, je reste campé sur ma position qui est que le rôle de la justice est de protéger la société, pas de punir les coupables.

Il y a des années déjà que soit disant au nom de la civilisation, les pouvoirs publics cherchent à transformer les citoyens en moutons, bien malléables, histoire qu'ils ne puissent plus remettre leurs dirigeants en question, mais le problème, c'est qu'un troupeau de 60 millions de moutons, ça attire les loups !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juin 2010)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2010)

On est en 2010, entre gens civilisés (!), et certains trouvent encore le moyen de venir discuter de la peine de mort, et de remettre en cause son abolition. De la part de gens peu instruits*, on peut encore l'expliquer. C'est plus inquiétant de la part de gens un peu plus éduqués et au courant de l'histoire contemporaine. Des gens se battent et se sont battus en Europe et ailleurs pour mettre fin à cette pratique d'un autre temps, c'est leur faire bien peu d'honneur que de remettre en cause leur combat.

Et évidemment, cela fait le jeu des extrêmes qui ne demandent qu'à relancer la machine en jouant sur des faits, en cherchant à les amplifier et à en faire des généralités. En évitant soigneusement de se concentrer sur les problèmes et les enjeux réels de la société.

Au même titre que la ségrégation raciale ou la torture, on tend à faire disparaître ces pratiques, et à les rendre marginales. Et pas l'inverse. 

Non, en 2010, la peine de mort ça n'existe plus, en Europe. Point. Nous devons faire pression encore et encore afin que de plus en plus de pays l'abolissent, et non pas de discuter pour savoir si finalement cette solution là n'est pas si mal que cela.

* toumaï, si tu nous lis&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> On est en 2010, entre gens civilisés (!), et certains trouvent encore le moyen de venir discuter de la peine de mort, et de remettre en cause son abolition. Des gens se battent et se sont battus en Europe et ailleurs pour mettre fin à cette pratique d'un autre temps. De la part de gens peu instruits*, on peut encore l'expliquer. C'est plus inquiétant de la part de gens un peu plus éduqués et au courant de l'histoire contemporaine.
> 
> Et évidemment, cela fait le jeu des extrêmes qui ne demandent qu'à relancer la machine en jouant sur des faits, en cherchant à les amplifier et à en faire des généralités. En évitant soigneusement de se concentrer sur les problèmes et les enjeux réels de la société.
> 
> ...



Faire disparaître la ségrégation raciale ou la torture, c'est simple, ça ne doit pas exister, on supprime, ça ne soulève pas question, la peine de mort, c'est un peu plus compliqué, on ne peut pas simplement la supprimer, il faut la remplacer, or, l'entièreté du problème tient justement à ce qu'on l'a simplement supprimée sans aucune solution de remplacement, on n'en a même pas cherché.

Contrairement à ce que certains semblent penser ici, je n'en suis pas "fan", j'ai même applaudi lorsqu'on l'a abolie en 81, mais, ce que j'essaie de faire comprendre, c'est qu'en 81, on a fait les choses à moitié, et que depuis, l'autre moitié, personne n'a encore envisagé de s'y atteler, résultat, schématiquement, pour faire court : on a supprimé la peine de mort pour les assassins, mais pas pour les victimes, donc, le problème que j'entends soulever, c'est "quand va-t-on (s'atteler à chercher comment) abolir la "peine" de mort pour les victimes !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2010)

Parce que c'est une pratique barbare, elle n'a pas à être remplacée. C'est tout.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2010)

*Ou alors on établie la peine de PRESQUE MORT !!*





Genre le mec vraiment on le nique bien quoi, on lui tranche la gorge et puis on le laisse comme s'il allait crever comme un chien par terre. Et puis après on revient, on le sauve avec un pansement et puis on lui dit que nan c'était pour de rire hein !!! :love:

*Mais ATTENTION !! Faudra pas recommencer d'accord ??*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parce que c'est une pratique barbare, elle n'a pas à être remplacée. C'est tout.



Donc, on continue à laisser des gens se faire tuer, parce que ça, c'est civilisé, de laisser des gens se faire tuer ? :mouais:

Bien sûr, qu'elle doit être remplacée, ne pas la remplacer revient quasiment à donner un permis de tuer à tous ceux qui pensent que la violence est la solution à tous leurs problèmes ! 

Maintenant, comment la remplacer par une solution "civilisée", ça, je ne sais pas, mais ce qui est déplorable, c'est pas qu'on n'ait pas trouvé, c'est qu'on n"ait pas cherché !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2010)

Tu as un peu passé l'âge d'être utopiste et souhaiter une société sans violence du tout, où tout le monde est gentil, et où il n'existe pas de méchants. Non?

Ou alors on vire à l'ultra-sécuritaire&#8230; C'est ce que tu souhaites?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2010)

C'est un très joli prénom, Aurore. Moi j'aime bien  ...


----------



## boodou (19 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu as un peu passé l'âge d'être utopiste et souhaiter une société sans violence du tout, où tout le monde est gentil, et où il n'existe pas de méchants. Non?
> 
> Ou alors on vire à l'ultra-sécuritaire C'est que tu souhaites?




Manifestement ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu as un peu passé l'âge d'être utopiste et souhaiter une société sans violence du tout, où tout le monde est gentil, et où il n'existe pas de méchants. Non?
> 
> Ou alors on vire à l'ultra-sécuritaire&#8230; C'est que tu souhaites?



Non, ce que je souhaite, c'est que l'escalade actuellement en cours cesse !

Tiens, voici les statistiques des morts violentes pour la Suisse entre 2001 et 2006 (nombre de morts par tranche de 100 000 habitants) :




Comme tu peux voir, à part une légère baisse en 2006, la progression est relativement constante.

Pour la France, en dehors du fait que la mort violente est la première cause de décès chez les 19/34 ans, je n'ai pas les chiffres précis, ce que j'ai pu trouver, c'est qu'en 2006, il y avait eu un peu plus de 2000 tentatives d'homicides , dont environ la moitié avait abouti au décès de la victime. Ces chiffres représentent en gros les 2/3 et le 1/3 de la population de la ville ou je vis, alors, ne pas accepter que, dans mon pays, 3 personnes trouvent la morts par homicide chaque jour (et que trois autres y échappent de peu), c'est utopiste ? Alors, oui, je suis un utopiste, mais ce qui me navre le plus, ce n'est pas que ça arrive, c'est qu'on ne cherche même pas à empêcher que ça arrive !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2010)

Ok, c'est confirmé: ça vire au populisme. Perso, je ne rentre pas sur ce terrain stérile.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2010)

Je croyais que la 1ère cause de mortalité pour les 19/34 ans c'était la route et ensuite le suicide, ou l'inverse je sais plus :rateau:

Peine de mort pour le suicide et la route ??  

Les homicides c'est comme les viols sinon, faut bien que jeunesse se passe


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ok, c'est confirmé: ça vire au populisme. Perso, je ne rentre pas sur ce terrain stérile.



Alors à partir de combien de morts par jour, le terrain n'est plus stérile, selon toi ? Je trouve bien dommage que la violence crapuleuse ne mobilise pas 1% de ceux que mobilise la "violence routière", parce que le nombre de victimes, lui, il en représente 25% !

Le populisme, c'est "appliquons une solution, barbare ou pas !" ce que je te dis, moi, c'est "sortons la tête du sable, et commençons à chercher une solution au problème", parce que considérer qu'il n'y a pas de problème, c'est aussi, du populisme.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2010)

Effectivement: on dirait Jean-Marie qui interpelle un interlocuteur lors d'un débat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Effectivement: on dirait Jean-Marie qui interpelle un interlocuteur lors d'un débat.



Ce qui ne va pas, avec Jean Marie, ça n'est pas toujours les questions qu'il soulève*, ce sont surtout les solutions qu'il propose. je pense qu'il y a un juste milieu entre ses thèses et la politique de l'autruche menée jusqu'à présent ! 

Maintenant, tu** peux aussi te répéter "je vais bien, tout va bien" jusqu'à ce que ça marche, mais ça risque de nous prendre jusqu'à la fin des temps avant de déboucher sur quoi que ce soit !


(*) J'espère d'ailleurs qu'il ne proposera jamais de lutter contre la pauvreté, parce que ce jour là, si des réactions comme celle que tu viens d'avoir se généralisent, les pauvres auront du mouron à se faire !
(**) "tu" : pas toi personnellement, hein, mais bon nombre de nos contemporains.


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2010)

ok, je vous propose d'ouvrir un sujet pour en débattre, mais ça serait plutôt au comptoir&#8230;
merci.

Sinon, on reprends les actualités amusantes (où pas).


----------



## Dead head (19 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, on continue à laisser des gens se faire tuer, parce que ça, c'est civilisé, de laisser des gens se faire tuer ? :mouais:
> 
> Bien sûr, qu'elle doit être remplacée, ne pas la remplacer revient quasiment à donner un permis de tuer à tous ceux qui pensent que la violence est la solution à tous leurs problèmes !
> 
> Maintenant, comment la remplacer par une solution "civilisée", ça, je ne sais pas, mais ce qui est déplorable, c'est pas qu'on n'ait pas trouvé, c'est qu'on n"ait pas cherché !



Oh ! Arrête avec "les gens qui se font tuer". Sors de ton cauchemar ! C'est lui que tu dois remplacer ! Ou bien, vas voir un psy, ça fait "civilisé". 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ce que je souhaite, c'est que l'escalade actuellement en cours cesse ! ()



:mouais: À propos d'escalade, si on parlait de la destruction sociale en cours en ce moment ? Je suis sûr que les "statistiques" seraient encore plus effrayantes. De quoi donner des cauchemars !



Désolé, Grug  Pour en revenir aux "actualités amusantes" : *qui est-on sur Meetic ?*


----------



## Dead head (21 Juin 2010)

*Ta mère en string dans Google Street View !*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Les informaticiens autistes font des miracles


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les informaticiens autistes font des miracles



informaticien autiste... c'est pas un pléonasme ??  :rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juin 2010)

Titi enfin au tribunal


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Titi enfin au tribunal


Je ne "mange" que les femmes... :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne "mange" que les femmes... :style:



Ah ? Je pensais que tu les "croquais", plutôt !


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Titi enfin au tribunal




C'est pas une pièce pour relancer la ''discussion'' sur la peine de mort au moins ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est pas une pièce pour relancer la ''discussion'' sur la peine de mort au moins ?



Pourquoi ? On va le laisser en vie celui-là ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi ? On va le laisser en vie celui-là ?


 
Oui, pour qu'il puisse participer à la prochaine saison de "Un dîner presque parfait" sur M6.


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2010)

Je pense que la perfection n'existe pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je pense que la perfection n'existe pas.



Si
Regarde moi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, pour qu'il puisse participer à la prochaine saison de "Un dîner presque parfait" sur M6.



Sinon, avec plus d'énergumènes dans son genre, on peut régler le problème de la surpopulation carcérale.


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, avec plus d'énergumènes dans son genre, on peut régler le problème de la surpopulation carcérale.


Je n'ai jamais douté que le modem soit un parti progressiste&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais douté que le modem soit un parti progressiste



Le MoDem aime les solutions simples.


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais douté que le modem soit un parti progressiste



La faim justifie les moyens ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est pas une pièce pour relancer la ''discussion'' sur la peine de mort au moins ?



Il faudrait détecter les Nicolas dès la naissance... La preuve, ce sont des dangers publics aussi bien pour le foot, pour la politique que pour les organes vitaux de leurs contemporains


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Tintin au Congo : l&#8217;action en justice se poursuit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faudrait détecter les Nicolas dès la naissance... La preuve, ce sont des dangers publics aussi bien pour le foot, pour la politique que pour les organes vitaux de leurs contemporains



Et dans une certaine mesure, aussi pour l'orthographe et la conjugaison


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2010)

ma ackie tu panse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ma ackie tu panse ?



Tu es télépathe ? :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et dans une certaine mesure, aussi pour l'orthographe et la conjugaison



Effectivement.  :afraid:


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2010)

Éliminés, les bleus rentreraient cette nuit en charter


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Éliminés, les bleus rentreraient cette nuit en charter


D'habitude les charters c'est dans l'autre sens  :mouais:


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2010)

*pas touche à mon reblochon!*


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Éliminés, les bleus rentreraient cette nuit en charter



a aller ils avaient eu un A310-300 équipé VIP


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2010)

Parfois, je me dis que lorsque Finn Atlas faisait subir le suplice de l'iPod à tous ceux qui parlaient foutebôle ici, c'était le bon temps


----------



## Dead head (23 Juin 2010)

Selon Le Canard Enchaîné, Jeannette Bougrab, la nouvelle présidente de la HALDE, lutte au mieux contre les discriminations : le mois dernier, elle aurait fait doubler son salaire en tant que présidente de la haute autorité. En effet, il n'y a pas de raison qu'une femme née de parents Harkis soit défavorisée par rapport à un homme né de parents hongrois et juifs séfarades.
*Vu sur le site d'Orange.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Selon Le Canard Enchaîné, Jeannette Bougrab, la nouvelle présidente de la HALDE, lutte au mieux contre les discriminations : le mois dernier, elle aurait fait doubler son salaire en tant que présidente de la haute autorité. En effet, il n'y a pas de raison qu'une femme née de parents Harkis soit défavorisée par rapport à un homme né de parents hongrois et juifs séfarades.
> *Vu sur le site d'Orange.*



Tout ça est bientôt fini car Sarko va annoncer prochainement des mesures pour le bon fonctionnement de la République irréprochable (prière de ne pas rire).


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2010)

Elle est où la misère intellectuelle ?..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2010)

mado a dit:


> Elle est où la misère intellectuelle ?..



Bonne question, d'autant plus que par le passé son compère Val a fait preuve de la même "misère intellectuelle" qu'un Guillon ou un Porte.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2010)

mado a dit:


> Elle est où la misère intellectuelle ?..



Hees et Val sont à la ramasse... ils veulent faire du "Dimat', faire plus de pdm que RTL ou Europe1... d'autant que certaines tranches horaires ont prouvé que c'était faisable, avec cette grosse tanche mielleuse de S. Berne par exemple le midi... :sleep: :hein:
Bref, un service publique consensuel, bien élevé, bien couillemolisé, dans "l'air du temps"... à vomir...


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Ponk va avoir une émission ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2010)

Ambiance cours de récrée dans les sphère du pouvoir: "c'est pas moi c'est lui"

Quel dommage que l'équipe de France de foot it été aussi nulle, si elle avait gagné personne n'aurait jamais entendu parlé de toutes ces casseroles qui font un raffut d'enfer.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2010)

Didier Porte vient d'annoncer au "Fou du roi" qu'il avait reçu ce matin une lettre de France Inter l'informant qu'il était licencié non seulement de la 'Matinale" mais aussi du "Fou du roi" 

Plus que Mermet et je change de radio !!!


----------



## Dead head (23 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ambiance cours de récrée dans les sphère du pouvoir: "c'est pas moi c'est lui"
> 
> Quel dommage que l'équipe de France de foot it été aussi nulle, si elle avait gagné personne n'aurait jamais entendu parlé de toutes ces casseroles qui font un raffut d'enfer.



Quelle chance, oui ! On va enfin pouvoir entendre parler d'autre chose que du football&#8230; Du tour de France, par exemple. 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Didier Porte vient d'annoncer au "Fou du roi" qu'il avait reçu ce matin une lettre de France Inter l'informant qu'il était licencié non seulement de la 'Matinale" mais aussi du "Fou du roi"&#8230;
> 
> Plus que Mermet et je change de radio&#8230; !!!



J'ai eu la même réaction que toi, mais&#8230; changer pour quelle radio ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Didier Porte vient d'annoncer au "Fou du roi" qu'il avait reçu ce matin une lettre de France Inter l'informant qu'il était licencié non seulement de la 'Matinale" mais aussi du "Fou du roi"
> 
> Plus que Mermet et je change de radio !!!



 c'est donc toi, le dernier auditeur de France Inter ? :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ambiance cours de récrée dans les sphère du pouvoir: "c'est pas moi c'est lui"
> 
> Quel dommage que l'équipe de France de foot it été aussi nulle, si elle avait gagné personne n'aurait jamais entendu parlé de toutes ces casseroles qui font un raffut d'enfer.



D'après le Canard enchaîné du jour, les dépenses de cigares de Blanc ont été validées sans broncher par Matignon pendant plusieurs mois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------




Dead head a dit:


> Quelle chance, oui ! On va enfin pouvoir entendre parler d'autre chose que du football Du tour de France, par exemple.


----------



## jugnin (23 Juin 2010)

Et pendant ce temps là, à Rennes, la Police s'emmerde.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, à Rennes, la Police s'emmerde.



Ah ouais, quand même.
C'est la saison, les hordes de punks à chiens ont déserté pour rejoindre la côte et ses îles.
Du coup, les policiers rigoureux s'ennuient visiblement.


Mais c'est mignon de garder contact avec l'actu locale, p'tit loup.
:love:


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juin 2010)

Faut bien qu'ils s'occupent. Si en plus, on peut plus se faire un p'tit noir bien serré pendant le service&#8230;


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2010)

mado a dit:


> Elle est où la misère intellectuelle ?..


ah ouais, radical.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ah ouais, radical.



Cela dit, v'là-ty pas qu'en cette funeste occasion, le pantin risible se transforme en vrai petit garçon homme ? Stéphane Bern qui menace de partir aussi si on mets Porte à la porte (oui oui, je sais, facile ) ! La larve chenille deviendrait-elle papillon ?  To be continued :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2010)

mado a dit:


> Elle est où la misère intellectuelle ?..





Grug a dit:


> ah ouais, radical.



Moi, celui que je vais vraiment regretter, c'est François Morel. Car lui aussi passe à la trappe si j'ai bien compris ("suppression de la pastille humoristique de la matinale").


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2010)

Hees et Val auraient dit à Porte : "Casse toi pov'con..."


----------



## Dead head (24 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, v'là-ty pas qu'en cette funeste occasion, le pantin risible se transforme en vrai petit garçon homme ? Stéphane Bern qui menace de partir aussi si on mets Porte à la porte (oui oui, je sais, facile ) ! La larve chenille deviendrait-elle papillon ?  To be continued :mouais:



J'ai, moi aussi, été agréablement étonné par la réaction de Stéphane Bern.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> J'ai, moi aussi, été agréablement étonné par la réaction de Stéphane Bern.



il n'est pas dans son état normal... probablement depuis l'annonce du mariage de Monac...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2010)

Ghosn crève le plafond des rémunérations


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ghosn crève le plafond des rémunérations



Et encore, ils n'ont pas oser mettre en toutes lettres (mais c'est clairement expliqué quand même) que ses 500 années de SMIC, il les touche par année ! En un mois, il touche 41,666 années de SMIC, soit la durée à peu de chose près, qu'un des ouvriers qui travaille pour lui doit cotiser pour pouvoir avoir environ un demi smic pour vivre lors de sa retraite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2010)

il devrait être sympa le prochain conflit social chez Renault... 







:sleep:


----------



## jean.cule (24 Juin 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Didier Porte vient d'annoncer au "Fou du roi" qu'il avait reçu ce matin une lettre de France Inter l'informant qu'il était licencié non seulement de la 'Matinale" mais aussi du "Fou du roi"
> 
> Plus que Mermet et je change de radio !!!



Attends un peu, on va peut être avoir le droit à une nouvelle chronique humoristique d'une étoile du sarcasme et de l'ironie (saupoudré d'une pincée de mauvaise foi) , Frédéric Lefebvre.


----------



## Dead head (24 Juin 2010)

*France Inter : écoutez la différence* 

Et pendant ce temps-là, je vais aller traîner la patte à la manif sur la contre-réforme sur les retraites, alors que l'iPhone 4 sera en train de m'attendre dans le "point relais" près de chez moi. :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, ils n'ont pas oser mettre en toutes lettres (mais c'est clairement expliqué quand même) que ses 500 années de SMIC, il les touche par année ! En un mois, il touche 41,666 années de SMIC, soit la durée à peu de chose près, qu'un des ouvriers qui travaille pour lui doit cotiser pour pouvoir avoir environ un demi smic pour vivre lors de sa retraite



 Oui, enfin bon, jusqu'a maintenant, ce mec a fait ses preuves (redressement de Nissan), ce n'est pas un parachuté. Donc tant qu'a choisir, autant le garder chez nous.


----------



## Dead head (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon, jusqu'a maintenant, ce mec a fait ses preuves (redressement de Nissan), ce n'est pas un parachuté. Donc tant qu'a choisir, autant le garder chez nous.



Et si le smicard ne touche pas mille SMIC par heure, c'est qu'il n'a pas fait ses preuves ! Sont nuls, ces smicards !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon, jusqu'a maintenant, ce mec a fait ses preuves (redressement de Nissan), ce n'est pas un parachuté. Donc tant qu'a choisir, autant le garder chez nous.



Sans doute, mais tant qu'à économiser quelques millions d' pour le redressement, il aurait pu commencer par son propre salaire (et à quelques autres du même tabac dans les deux sociétés), avant de s'attaquer à ceux de ses ouvriers qui ne gagnent même pas de quoi vivre décemment


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon, jusqu'a maintenant, ce mec a fait ses preuves (redressement de Nissan), ce n'est pas un parachuté. Donc tant qu'a choisir, autant le garder chez nous.


"Nous"...
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "nous", maintenant ?!...


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Nous"...
> Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "nous", maintenant ?!...



On peut polemiquer...

Renault emploie encore pas mal de gens en France.

PnkHead : est-ce que j'ai dit que les smicards ne meritaient pas plus? Non.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ghosn crève le plafond des rémunérations


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Renault emploie encore pas mal de gens en France.



Moins que PSA (en proportion), si je ne m'abuse, alors que PSA est une entreprise 100% privé tandis que Renault est détenu à 15% par l'Etat.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

En fait peut importe. La seule vraie question c'est qu'est ce que peu bien foutre un être humain de telles sommes? Est ce qu'il vivrait moins bien si il n'en amassait que le 10e (et encore je suis large...) et distribuait le reste à ses employés (c'est à dire ceux qui produisent la richesse et qui lui permettent de s'enrichir de façon si obscène)?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait peut importe. La seule vraie question c'est qu'est ce que peu bien foutre un être humain de telles sommes? Est ce qu'il vivrait moins bien si il n'en amassait que le 10e (et encore je suis large...) et distribuait le reste à ses employés (c'est à dire ceux qui produisent la richesse et qui lui permettent de s'enrichir de façon si obscène)?



Vermine communiss' !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait peut importe. La seule vraie question c'est qu'est ce que peu bien foutre un être humain de telles sommes? Est ce qu'il vivrait moins bien si il n'en amassait que le 10e (et encore je suis large...) et distribuait le reste à ses employés (c'est à dire ceux qui produisent la richesse et qui lui permettent de s'enrichir de façon si obscène)?



Ben là, pour le coup, j'ai une explication : certains, et ceux de sa sorte particulièrement, sont accros à l'argent, il ne leur suffit pas d'en avoir, il faut qu'ils en aient plus que les autres, sans quoi, ils considèrent que leur vie est un échec ! Je ne sais plus lequel d'entre eux a dit "Ça servirait à quoi d'être riche, s'il n'y avait pas ces millions de pauvres pour rendre la chose jouissive !"


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vermine communiss' !!!


Ah nan si ca avait été le cas je lui aurait pas laissé un 10e de son fric et je l'aurais envoyé aux mines de sel pour le rééduquer en lui apprenant le vrai sens du mot travail.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan si ca avait été le cas je lui aurait pas laissé un 10e de son fric et je l'aurais envoyé aux mines de sel pour le rééduquer en lui apprenant le vrai sens du mot travail.



J'imagine que c'est en vue de se prémunir contre ce genre de pratiques que les patrons des dites mines les ont toutes fermées


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> En fait peut importe. La seule vraie question c'est qu'est ce que peu bien foutre un être humain de telles sommes? Est ce qu'il vivrait moins bien si il n'en amassait que le 10e (et encore je suis large...) et distribuait le reste à ses employés (c'est à dire ceux qui produisent la richesse et qui lui permettent de s'enrichir de façon si obscène)?



Ok, c'est vrai que vu les sommes atteintes. On peut se poser des questions sur le bien fondé de tel salaires et sur leur utilité. Quoi que l'on doit s'habiter tres vite a avoir beaucoup d'argent ... 

Mais on peut très bien appliquer ta théorie sur nous-même. a t-on vraiment besoin de gagner 1500, 2000, 3000, etc.. euros par mois pour être heureux? 
On doit tous ici gagner 500 fois plus qu'une ramasseuse de thé sri-lankaise. Qui s'en plaint? Qui est prêt a redistribuer son salaire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Ok, c'est vrai que vu les sommes atteintes. On peut se poser des questions sur le bien fondé de tel salaires et sur leur utilité. Quoi que l'on doit s'habiter tres vite a avoir beaucoup d'argent ...
> 
> Mais on peut très bien appliquer ta théorie sur nous-même. a t-on vraiment besoin de gagner 1500, 2000, 3000, etc.. euros par mois pour être heureux?
> On doit tous ici gagner 500 fois plus qu'une ramasseuse de thé sri-lankaise. Qui s'en plaint? Qui est prêt a redistribuer son salaire?



Ici, avec 500 fois le salaire de ta ramasseuse de thé, on arrive (tant bien que mal) à survivre un mois, avec son salaire, elle ne tiendrait pas une journée, et là bas, avec le salaire mensuel qu'on a ici, on passerait l'année sans problème, en vivant bien mieux qu'ici ! faut pas comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> On doit tous ici gagner 500 fois plus qu'une ramasseuse de thé sri-lankaise. Qui s'en plaint? Qui est prêt a redistribuer son salaire?



Pour faire simple, tu proposes de partager la misère et non la richesse ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Ok, c'est vrai que vu les sommes atteintes. On peut se poser des questions sur le bien fondé de tel salaires et sur leur utilité. Quoi que l'on doit s'habiter tres vite a avoir beaucoup d'argent ...



Le problème surtout est que les salariés de Renault, comme ceux d'autres grandes entreprises, profitent sûrement moins des bons résultats de l'entreprise, obtenus aussi et surtout grâce à leur travail, que le patron et les actionnaires. 

Mais grâce à notre grand président que le monde entier ne nous envie pas tellement il est ridicule nous envie, ça va bientôt changer et la richesse produite par les entreprises sera mieux répartie entre les salariés, les patrons et les actionnaires. Mais il va falloir attendre car là, il s'occupe de faire diversion avec régler les problèmes du foot. 



rizoto a dit:


> Mais on peut très bien appliquer ta théorie sur nous-même. a t-on vraiment besoin de gagner 1500, 2000, 3000, etc.. euros par mois pour être heureux?
> On doit tous ici gagner 500 fois plus qu'une ramasseuse de thé sri-lankaise. Qui s'en plaint? Qui est prêt a redistribuer son salaire?



Avec un salaire de 1500 euros ou plus, tu redistribues à l'Etat, qui à son tour, redistribue sous formes de prestations sociales par exemple.


Sinon, parfois des entreprises qui licencient en France proposent à leurs employés des emplois en Roumanie ou tout autre pays où les salaires sont bien plus bas que chez nous avec un salaire de quelques centaines d'euros par mois. 

C'est sûr que là-bas, tu vis bien avec quelques centaines d'euros par mois. Ce n'est pas pour ça que c'est bien.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Pour faire simple, tu proposes de partager la misère et non la richesse ?


Ben c'est pas exactement ce que fait le gouvernement ça?


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> "&#8230;"




la première partie est une réplique a la mode :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Pour faire simple, tu proposes de partager la misère et non la richesse ?



Notre misère ne peut se partager que dans des pays où elle est financièrement plus supportable qu'ici. Car ici, il n'y a pas grand chose à partager, sinon les emmerdes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben c'est pas exactement ce que fait le gouvernement ça?



Non non, il partage équitablement : la nourriture aux riches, et l'appétit aux pauvres  fifty fifty, quoi :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la première partie est une réplique a la mode :rateau:


Il aurait mieux fait de lui dire "casse toi pov' con" puisque ça c'est officiellement autorisé.


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ici, avec 500 fois le salaire de ta ramasseuse de thé, on arrive (tant bien que mal) à survivre un mois, avec son salaire, elle ne tiendrait pas une journée, et là bas, avec le salaire mensuel qu'on a ici, on passerait l'année sans problème, en vivant bien mieux qu'ici ! faut pas comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable !





KARL40 a dit:


> Pour faire simple, tu proposes de partager la misère et non la richesse ?



Non, je ne propose rien malheureusement. Je pense simplement qu'une personne avec un salaire moyen en France vit bien mieux que la majorité de la population mondiale. et que le partage peut s'appliquer a tout le monde.

Ghosn pourrait redistribuer 4 millions d'euros tous les ans a ses employés, ca ne ferait que 30 euros par personne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Ghosn pourrait redistribuer 4 millions d'euros tous les ans a ses employés, ca ne ferait que 30 euros par personne...



Oui, mais si tous ceux qui chez Renault gagnent plus redistribuaient tout ce qui dépasse, disons 1 million, on arriverait à combien ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Ghosn pourrait redistribuer 4 millions d'euros tous les ans a ses employés, ca ne ferait que 30 euros par personne...




Ca me parait déjà un bon début, y'en a pour qui 30e c'est pas forcément rien du tout...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2010)

Pas de réponse à ta question P77 : x = combien de personnes et y = masse salariale > 1M&#8364;, une équation, deux inconnues...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca me parait déjà un bon début, y'en a pour qui 30e c'est pas forcément rien du tout...



Salauds'd'pauvres


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

Tu radotes papy


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2010)

Comment ? Parlez plus fort dans le sonotone


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Ghosn pourrait redistribuer 4 millions d'euros tous les ans a ses employés, ca ne ferait que 30 euros par personne...


J'ai pas dit la moitié mais les 9/10e soit 7M 200.000 Euros. Ce qui d'après ton calcul ferait pas loin de 60 Euros pas employé, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal.
Et lui il lui resterait que 800.000 Euros/an... Le pauvre....


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2010)

/mode OTAR© :

JP : il lui reste 800k&#8364; annuels et pas mensuels, c'est plus du tout pareil, çà ne fait _que_ 66k&#8364; / mois


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

j'ai édité avant ton message


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

Si y'a un poste qui se libère, même à ce tout petit salaire, je suis dispo.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Si y'a un poste qui se libère, même à ce tout petit salaire, je suis dispo.


Gagne petit! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Mais grâce à notre grand président que le monde entier ne nous envie pas tellement il est ridicule nous envie, ça va bientôt changer et la richesse produite par les entreprises sera mieux répartie entre les salariés, les patrons et les actionnaires. Mais il va falloir attendre car là, il s'occupe de faire diversion avec régler les problèmes du foot.


Y'a quand même des priorités! Mauvais français va!


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Ghosn pourrait redistribuer 4 millions d'euros tous les ans a ses employés, ca ne ferait que 30 euros par personne...



Ce qui correspond à la moitié de l'augmentation annuelle du smic au 1er janvier 2010.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Si y'a un poste qui se libère, même à ce tout petit salaire, je suis dispo.



Tu manques un peu d'ambition là  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> j'ai édité avant ton message



J'aurais bien mis la récente réplique célèbre d'un fouteballeur déchu, mais ce doit être hors-charte


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2010)

De mieux en mieux...


----------



## Gronounours (24 Juin 2010)

Mouais&#8230; En même temps, un maillot à 5 euros, c'est de la contrefaçon, allez hop ! RAUS ! Au gniouf la mère







Le monde est définitivement rempli d'abrutis&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Le monde est définitivement rempli d'abrutis


C'est ce qui rend l'actualité si amusante... Ou pas.  

Bon, je file! :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> De mieux en mieux...



Cela aurait pu être pire. Il aurait pu venir à l'école avec un maillot de l'équipe de France (la honte !).


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr que là-bas, tu vis bien avec quelques centaines d'euros par mois. Ce n'est pas pour ça que c'est bien.



Surtout si tu dois économiser pour venir passer ta retraite en France :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Dead head (24 Juin 2010)

Ni torture, ni massacre, ni viol, même pas une petite messe noire  *Tout fout le camp*


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2010)

Le pont, le vit et le FSB


----------



## Gronounours (25 Juin 2010)

Jolie bite


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2010)

L'église (belge): association de malfaiteurs ?


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le pont, le vit et le FSB



:love:

(je me demande s'il n'y a pas un pont levis, près de chez moi... A Sète, peut être ?  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> :love:
> 
> (je me demande s'il n'y a pas un pont levis, près de chez moi... A Sète, peut être ?  )



Le vit ascète ?  Ça y est ? Tu entres dans un ordre cloîtré ? :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2010)

Somnolence au volant
> 11 minutes de sommeil lors d'un trajet  Paris-Nice !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> > 11 minutes de sommeil lors d'un trajet  Paris-Nice !



C'est la faute à Jipé !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2010)

En général avec moi tu dors plus de 11 minutes :style:


----------



## wip (25 Juin 2010)

Alors comme ça, avec toi,  on dort pendant l'acte ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2010)

Tiens tourne toi pour voir si ca va te donner envie de dormir


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2010)

Et une bonne gifle pour te réveiller ? 

http://www.liberation.fr/societe/01...nce-3-gifle-par-le-service-d-ordre-de-sarkozy


----------



## Dead head (25 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens tourne toi pour voir si ca va te donner envie de dormir



Tu ne penses vraiment qu'à ça depuis quelques jours. La lecture de "L'équipe" ne te réussit pas.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi "depuis quelques jours"


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2010)

Et pan dans sa goule


----------



## Dead head (26 Juin 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et pan dans sa goule&#8230;



*Autres gifles dans Sarkoland*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et pan dans sa goule



2ème couche


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

On peut se passer des journaux papier


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2010)

histoire de curé corse, quand c'est pas les enfants ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> histoire de curé corse, quand c'est pas les enfants ...



C'est curieux, quand même : la même histoire à Triffouillis les Oies, le titre aurait été "_un curé condamné à trois ans de prison pour avoir détourné 2 millions d'euros_", mais là, c'est "_Corse: un curé condamné à trois ans de prison pour avoir détourné 2 millions d'euros_", comme si il n'y avait qu'en Corse que ce genre de chose puisse arriver :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, quand même : la même histoire à Triffouillis les Oies, le titre aurait été "_un curé condamné à trois ans de prison pour avoir détourné 2 millions d'euros_", mais là, c'est "_Corse: un curé condamné à trois ans de prison pour avoir détourné 2 millions d'euros_", comme si il n'y avait qu'en Corse que ce genre de chose puisse arriver :mouais:



c'est pas ça le plus choquant, c'est juste une façon de vendre du papier (ou autre)
Cherchez l'erreur:



> _détourné 2 millions d'euros_


VS


> _3 ans bla bla ... / ... __Il a aussi été condamné à 100.000 euros d'amende_


ça fait 1,9 millions d'euros les 3 ans de tôle. 
Perso, je signe tout de suite pour ce genre de boulot.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On peut se passer des journaux papier


On pourra pas se passer des journaux papier.

Le New York Times (ou le Daily) sont deux journaux très importants aux USA.

Comme nous en France, (Le dauphiné en R.Alpes) Et tous les nationaux (le canard enchainé) (que je trouve excellent d'ailleurs)

bref, on pourra pas s'en passer.


----------



## fedo (27 Juin 2010)

si vous avez peur d'un contrôle fiscal, invitez Eric Woerth à diner, il peut vous arranger ça:hein:

(je comprends même pas comment il n'a pas encore [été] démissionné)


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2010)

Bonne nouvelle : pour un prêtre ordonné, huit autres meurent dans l'année.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : pour un prêtre ordonné, huit autres meurent dans l'année.



Quand vont-ils se décider à cesser d'en ordonner ? Faudrait faire cesser l'hécatombe quand même, hein ! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : pour un prêtre ordonné, huit autres meurent dans l'année.



Manque plus qu'à faire les statistiques pour les autres porte-paroles religieux et on devrait savoir enfin si l'humanité survivra à 2012.


----------



## Dead head (28 Juin 2010)

Sarkozy n'arrête pas de le répéter : « M. Woerth est un homme qui a toute ma confiance ».

Oui mais Lui-même est un président qui n'a la confiance que de 30 % des français.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Oui mais&#8230; Lui-même est un président qui n'a la confiance que de 30 % des français.



Ce qui, une fois enlevé les 10% de français qui sont les seuls à bénéficier de son action, nous laisse quand même 20% d'aveugles en France !  :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Sarkozy n'arrête pas de le répéter : « M. Woerth est un homme qui a toute ma confiance ».



Il a dit ces jours-ci qu'il faisait totalement confiance à Woerth et que, si on lui reposait la question le lendemain, il dirait la même chose.

A la place de Woerth, je m'inquiéterais car avec Sarko les vérités d'un jour ne sont pas forcément celles du lendemain.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2010)

*mesdames...*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Importante explosion de gaz à Soumagne.


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2010)

ça sent la fin de parcours très proche pour Eric Woerth, ou la mauvaise foi incarnée.

ne vous étonnez pas du retour des extrêmes après ce pitoyable épisode digne des républiques bannières.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça sent la fin de parcours très proche pour Eric Woerth, ou la mauvaise foi incarnée.
> 
> ne vous étonnez pas du retour des extrêmes après ce pitoyable épisode digne des républiques bannières.



Autre info du Nouvel Obs en lien avec celle-ci : Affaire Bettencourt : Sarkozy a reçu deux fois Patrice de Maistre


----------



## apple-eater (30 Juin 2010)

Hâte de savoir le fin mot de l'histoire Bettencourt moi tout de même!


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2010)

Un jour j'aurai un flingue, je passerai mon permis, juste pour éviter ce genre d'atrocité.

Je voudrais pas mourir devant mes proches, impuissant, impuissants en regardant mes "agresseurs"* s'en donner à coeur joie, gratuitement...

Les Américains sont des cons avec leur 1ère amendement, mais là que faire dans une situation pareille ? Y a rien qui aurait pu le sauver sauf un flingue je crois... paf on tire dans un genoux, reste des munitions pour les autres, ça calme tout le monde, on rentre chez soit et on fait un crochet par le commissariat pour relater les faits et rester en garde à vue.

Bref je dis pas ça sous le coup de l'écoeurement, mais quand 10 mec te tombent dessus pour te tabasser à mort, que te reste-il comme recourt ?

Je vivrais malgré tout comme aujourd'hui, pacifiste, diplomate, calme et pas vindicatif, mais si un jour j'étais coincé, je saurais que je pourrais peut-être m'en sortir grâce à un flingue.



* notez au passage comme parle facilement de jeunes issus de l'immigration et comme ici on parle pas de faf, alors qu'ils sont je l'imagine probablement identifiable à 200 m... "les constats c'est pour les français".


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Je vivrais malgré tout comme aujourd'hui, pacifiste, diplomate, calme et pas vindicatif



Sale faible, ah ! 

Plus sérieusement, ces faits divers restent rares. Et il me paraît évident qu'à l'échelle collective, on aurait beaucoup plus de cadavres à ramasser si on permettait à tout un chacun de se promener avec une arme à feu.

Pour finir, et moins sérieusement, j'en connais un qui s'échine à concocter des solutions collectives à partir de cas particuliers, il s'appelle Nicolas Sarkozy. Vade retro, sarkozyste !


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Un jour j'aurai un flingue, je passerai mon permis, juste pour éviter ce genre d'atrocité.


Tu vois j'ai un ami qui un jour a eu un problème Il avait klaxonné pour signaler à un véhicule qu'il le dépassait Ça pas plus au type qui l'a redoublé, qui lui a fait une queue de poisson pour le bloquer et qui est sorti avec une manivelle de son véhicule Mon ami a posé ses lunettes, est sorti de sa voiture et lui a cassé les deux bras

Faut dire qu'il est grand maître karatéka Ça aide 

Il ne doit faire que 1,70 m pour 65 kilos à tout casser

Par contre je ne pense pas qu'on devrait en arriver à la situation qui prévaut aux states

Faudrait en trouver une autre.

Ceci dit en France tu as le droit de posséder une arme mais c'est très réglementé.

Aux états unis en ouvrant un compte bancaire on t'offrait un fusil c'était dans un documentaire de Michael Moore il me semble


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Sale faible, ah !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ces faits divers restent rares. Et il me paraît évident qu'à l'échelle collective, on aurait beaucoup plus de cadavres à ramasser si on permettait à tout un chacun de se promener avec une arme à feu.
> 
> Pour finir, et moins sérieusement, j'en connais un qui s'échine à concocter des solutions collectives à partir de cas particuliers, il s'appelle Nicolas Sarkozy. Vade retro, sarkozyste !



Tout à fait... mais bon je me suis déjà retrouvé dans une situation similaire, je ne sais pas quelle en aurait été l'issue mais l'hôpital certainement déjà. J'ai juste eu de bons réflexes et bcp de chance, mais c'est avant tout ma naïveté le l'époque et ma générosité qui m'avait conduite dans ce piège...

Nan mais je suis pour aucune règle en la matière, mais je refuse un jour d'être une proie sans défense, j'agirais donc en conséquence je le crains.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu vois j'ai un ami qui un jour a eu un problème&#8230; Il avait klaxonné pour signaler à un véhicule qu'il le dépassait&#8230; Ça pas plus au type qui l'a redoublé, qui lui a fait une queue de poisson pour le bloquer et qui est sorti avec une manivelle de son véhicule&#8230; Mon ami a posé ses lunettes, est sorti de sa voiture et lui a cassé les deux bras&#8230;
> 
> Faut dire qu'il est grand maître karatéka&#8230; Ça aide&#8230;
> 
> ...



Oui le fusil et le compte, la magie américaine 
Nan mais je l'ai dit, le 1er amendement c'est de la bouse, on a vu ce que ça donne.
Moi je veux faire avec les lois de notre république, pas question de changer quoi que ce soit. Ton pote karatéka là à mon avis il y passait aussi tu vois.

Moi je m'en fous d'un type avec un cric où ce que tu veux, mais quand ils sont plusieurs et galvanisés par la haine...

On en a tous des anecdotes comme la tienne mais elles finissent rarement bien. Moi un pote qui rentrait en permission, un mec le double sur l'autoroute et se rabat trop vite et le percute par l'avant. Les 2 caisses partent en tête à queue et les 2 finissent dans le champ à côté, c'était un endroit où il y avait pas de barrière je sais pas quoi... mon pote sonné se réveille, tente de reprendre ses esprits et le fait plus vite que prévu car il voit un type courir dans sa direction avec une barre de fer ou un truc du genre et en hurlant des trucs comme quoi il allait le tuer et tout ça.... pas gonflé le type déjà. 
Bref, mon pote détale, se cache dans des petits bois et là il craque et flippe et se met à pleurer (nan je le connais de loin hein, mes vrais amis sont plus virils  ) et là il entend le type vociférant et le cherchant partout. Là il se souvient qu'il a son portable et appelle les flics, en 5 minutes ils étaient là et embarquaient le cinglé, vociférant toujours autant contre lui. 

Du coup ça l'a un peu traumatisé quand même


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Un jour j'aurai un flingue, je passerai mon permis, juste pour éviter ce genre d'atrocité.
> 
> Je voudrais pas mourir devant mes proches, impuissant, impuissants en regardant mes "agresseurs"* s'en donner à coeur joie, gratuitement...
> 
> ...



il s'agit du 2ème amendement
le 1er amendement c'est la liberté d'expression.

et c'est une logique débile.
parce qu'aux USA et dans certains états, le droit de porter une arme conduit à des fusillades sur les autoroutes. parce que comme c'est autorisé les autres aussi ont une arme.

alors pour éviter ça on achète une plus grosse ou une qui tire avec moins de latence ou du 357 magnum, calibre 40 voire 50.
mais si le mec en face sort son AK 47 roumain semi auto calibre 7.62 en vente dans certains Etats, ça traverse la carrosserie.

ça ne règle rien.
sans parler du vol des armes de poing dans les domiciles ou dans les voitures et de la responsabilité qui s'en suit...
et des enfants qui tombent sur l'arme de papa mais ne font pas différence avec la télé...


----------



## Dead head (1 Juillet 2010)

*En 1992, M. Woerth était déjà quelqu'un d'honnête et d'irréprochable.*


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2010)

L'alcool est ses dangers


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> L'alcool est ses dangers



Boire ou spéculer, il faut choisir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Dell est pris qui croyait prendre


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2010)

Bah tiens , manquait plus qu'elle...


----------



## fedo (1 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah tiens , manquait plus qu'elle...



elle avait déjà soutenu Jean Sarkozy à l'EPAD
bref du crédible


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah tiens , manquait plus qu'elle...



Faut dire qu'elle y tient elle aussi à cette réforme des retraites !


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> ----------
> 
> Dell est pris qui croyait prendre


Comme Apple !

J'espère qu'ils vont établir un programme de réparation avec des cartes mères non defectueuses ... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah tiens , manquait plus qu'elle...



Bon, là, Woerth est foutu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2010)

Une pétition pour protester contre le licenciement de Didier Porte et Stéphane Guillon tourne en ce moment.
Enfin pour réclamer une radio publique indépendante, mais en gros c'est ça.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, là, Woerth est foutu.



héhé, c'est exactement la réflexion que je me faisais hier, en pensant "là, ils ont touché le fond..."

et en fait, non, ils continuent à creuser...  :sleep:

Vont finir par trouver du pétrole...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vont finir par trouver du pétrole...



Les temps changent, alors, ça sera le contraire d'avec Giscard !  

Mais bon, en dehors de celles pour se remplir les poches ou remplir celles de leurs copains, de toute façon, des idées, ils n'en ont pas des masses, alors s'ils trouvent du pétrole, ça sera toujours ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

Cette affaire est un vrai feuilleton, mieux que "Dallas". Il ne se passe pas un jour sans qu'on découvre un nouvel épisode avec de nouveaux rebondissements. Le moins que l'on puisse dire est que les scénaristes de ce feuilleton ont une imagination débordante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Cette affaire est un vrai feuilleton, mieux que "Dallas". Il ne se passe pas un jour sans qu'on découvre un nouvel épisode avec de nouveaux rebondissements. Le moins que l'on puisse dire est que les scénaristes de ce feuilleton ont une imagination débordante.



Et pendant qu'ils font un cadeau de 30 millions d' d'un côté, ils font des saisies arrêt sur le salaire de smicards dans l'incapacité de payer leur taxe d'habitation de l'autre côté, c'est beau, le bouclier fiscal !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pendant qu'ils font un cadeau de 30 millions d' d'un côté, ils font des saisies arrêt sur le salaire de smicards dans l'incapacité de payer leur taxe d'habitation de l'autre côté, c'est beau, le bouclier fiscal !



Je ne te le fais pas dire.

En même temps, les smicards, on ne leur a pas dit que le président du pouvoir d'achat, pour lequel un certain nombre d'entre eux ont voté en 2007, était en réalité le président du pouvoir d'achat des plus riches. C'est ballot. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------

Le feuilleton continue.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Cette affaire est un vrai feuilleton, mieux que "Dallas". Il ne se passe pas un jour sans qu'on découvre un nouvel épisode avec de nouveaux rebondissements. Le moins que l'on puisse dire est que les scénaristes de ce feuilleton ont une imagination débordante.



C'est probablement les mêmes scénaristes que ceux de l'équipe de France. La French Touch, sans doute.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

Ben merde alors ! Même les Suisses s'y mettent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben merde alors ! Même les Suisses s'y mettent.



Ben y zont pas de raison d'épargner notre exécutif, hein, après l'affront que le nain leur a iinfligé récemment (annuler le RdV avec la présidente de la confédération pour mater un match de foot). :hein:



> Les enregistrements rendus publics par Mediapart ont mis au jour deux comptes bancaires, *l'un à Vevey, de 65 millions d'euros*, l'autre à Genève, de 16 millions d'euros.



Web'O, ils ont planqué un pactole dans ton jardin, sors ta bêche !


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Web'O, ils ont planqué un pactole dans ton jardin, sors ta bêche !



il a un abri anti atomique


----------



## Dead head (2 Juillet 2010)

Patin ! Qu'est-ce que ça pue !

Et on dit que l'argent, ça n'a pas d'odeur ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben merde alors ! Même les Suisses s'y mettent.


C'est énorme!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2010)

Ho pitain, j'ai le kiki tout dur...   :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pendant qu'ils font un cadeau de 30 millions d' d'un côté, ils font des saisies arrêt sur le salaire de smicards dans l'incapacité de payer leur taxe d'habitation de l'autre côté, c'est beau, le bouclier fiscal !


Je viens de recevoir un titre éxécutoire... :sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2010)

Dites on avait pas un sonnyboy qui, tout petit, voulait être bourreau mais qui avait du se reconvertir en 1981

Faudrait le rappeler et lui dire de commencer à affûter la lame car sous peu elle devrait re-servir :mouais:


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce vraiment ça le non respect de la République.. messieurs Hortefeux et consorts..?

Quant à la décision de la FNAC..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

mado a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment ça le non respect de la République.. messieurs Hortefeux et consorts..?



L'effet "Bleus" aura été de courte durée.



mado a dit:


> Quant à la décision de la FNAC..



Sans commentaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans commentaire.



Voire ! Moi, je pense au contraire qu'on va en être submergé de commentaires, parce que coilà une affaire qui n'a pas fini de faire parler d'elle &#8230; Histoire de détourner l'attention de l'opinion publique de certaines casseroles que traîne un certain ministre qui a "toute la confiance" de pas mal de gens 

Nan, je pense que ça, ça ne va pas être monté en épingle, mais bien carrément en parure complète, tellement ça tombe à pic :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Voire ! Moi, je pense au contraire qu'on va en être submergé de commentaires, parce que coilà une affaire qui n'a pas fini de faire parler d'elle &#8230; Histoire de détourner l'attention de l'opinion publique de certaines casseroles que traîne un certain ministre qui a "toute la confiance" de pas mal de gens
> 
> Nan, je pense que ça, ça ne va pas être monté en épingle, mais bien carrément en parure complète, tellement ça tombe à pic :mouais:



Quand je dis "sans commentaire", c'est façon de parler (et je ne pense pas moins).

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord et c'est ce à quoi je pensais en particulier en disant que l'effet "Bleus" aura été de courte durée. D'ailleurs, c'est curieux que cette affaire de photos qui devrait être de l'histoire ancienne  ressorte maintenant. 

Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ressortir ça suffise à cacher les casseroles que se trimballe le ministre en question (du boulot en perspective pour notre éolienne élyséenne ).


----------



## Dead head (2 Juillet 2010)

mado a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment ça le non respect de la République.. messieurs Hortefeux et consorts..?
> 
> Quant à la décision de la FNAC..



Après France inter "écoutez la déférence", la FNAC licencie les "agitateurs d'idées".

Mais qu'est-ce que ça pue en Sarkozie !


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Après France inter "écoutez la déférence", la FNAC licencie les "agitateurs d'idées".
> 
> Mais qu'est-ce que ça pue en Sarkozie !


A propos de France Inter :



> Aujourd'hui 2 juillet 2010, il y a 51463 signatures électroniques enregistrées depuis le 26 juin 2010


----------



## Chang (2 Juillet 2010)

mado a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment ça le non respect de la République.. messieurs Hortefeux et consorts..?



Repu ... quoi ? Democra ... quoi ???

La ou l'equipe de France n'a pas permis au nationalisme de resurgir un petit peu, les politiques s'en prennent, comme d'habitude a des symboles qui n'engagent qu'eux ...

Honnetement, vous en avez quelquechose a foutre d'etre Francais plus que quelque autre nationalité ? 

Honnetement, ca vous parle a vous la notion de patriotisme ?

Honnetement, rien a carrer ... je suis issu d'un pays qui se veut defendre des ideaux qu'il ne respecte meme pas dans les grandes lignes. 

La Republique comme Hortefeux en parle, ca n'engage que ceux qui l'ecoutent ...

Pour faire simple, c'est comme la coupe du monde. La France (les francais en general) sont une bande de grandes gueules qui se pavoinent autour du monde en donnant des lecons de democratie et de je ne sais qu'elle liberte de grande gueule qui, au final, ne font avancer rien de plus que le ridicule de leur image ...

C'est nul ... 

... mais pas pire qu'ailleurs ... ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ailleurs c'est mieux ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Chez toi, c'est mieux. Y'a la mer, les bol de riz jolies, les massages à pas cher et les femmes à petites poires. 

Ca suffit bien.


----------



## boodou (2 Juillet 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Pour faire simple, c'est comme la coupe du monde. La France (les francais en general) sont une bande de grandes gueules qui se pavoinent autour du monde en donnant des lecons de democratie et de je ne sais qu'elle liberte de grande gueule qui, au final, ne font avancer rien de plus que le ridicule de leur image ...



Effectivemment, pour faire simple c'est réussi.
:sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2010)

Embête pas chang, toi!
Chez lui il est tard, il doit encore être saoul, voilà tout.






(C'est vrai que c'est le gros merdier ta phrase.  )


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2010)

Ouais mais quand on lit ça bourré, je t'assure que ça passe très bien.
Même si j'ai rien compris.


----------



## Chang (3 Juillet 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ouais mais quand on lit ça bourré, je t'assure que ça passe très bien.
> Même si j'ai rien compris.



Voila, j'ai tapé tout bourré ... et personne pour noter qu'il ne manque pas une lettre, qu'il n'y a pas une seule coquille ... 

Tout le monde s'attache au contenu, comme si c'était important ... 

Bande de vautours !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ouais mais quand on lit ça bourré, je t'assure que ça passe très bien.
> Même si j'ai rien compris.



+1 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2010)

Des crottes sur un village des Landes: le mystère élucidé


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Des crottes sur un village des Landes: le mystère élucidé



On lit dans cet article :

« Manifestement dans cette zone, il y a cette année une population très importante de martinets *qui sont soit sous des pignons de maisons dhabitations ou sur des carrières* », a expliqué le capitaine Michel Brethes, adjoint au commandant de compagnie de Dax, qui sest rendu sur place vendredi. « *Cet oiseau a la particularité de voler en permanence* et de se nourrir en vol. »

Vous avez souvent vu des oiseaux qui volent sur des pignons ?

Ah ! ces militaires ! ou ces journalistes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Vous avez souvent vu des oiseaux qui volent sur des pignons ?
> Ah ! ces militaires ! ou ces journalistes !



Par contre des oiseaux qui font leur nids dans des carrières ou sous des pignons: oui! 

Mais tu dois bien connaître des tapis nids volants... :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2010)

*T'as pas 30 briques ?*


----------



## Fìx (3 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> On lit dans cet article :
> 
> « Manifestement dans cette zone, il y a cette année une population très importante de martinets *qui sont soit sous des pignons de maisons d&#8217;habitations ou sur des carrières* », a expliqué le capitaine Michel Brethes, adjoint au commandant de compagnie de Dax, qui s&#8217;est rendu sur place vendredi. « *Cet oiseau a la particularité de voler en permanence* et de se nourrir en vol. »
> 
> ...



C'est un truc que j'ai jamais réussi à comprendre ouais...

J'avais vu un reportage sur cet animal, et celui ci disait que cette espèce, du fait de cette particularité, avait carrément mutée au fil du temps jusqu'à en avoir les pattes atrophiée! 

D'après eux, l'oiseau quitte son nid lorsqu'il est en âge de voler et ne se reposera plus jamais... 

Je ne sais plus exactement, mais ils disaient que la distance qu'ils parcouraient au cours de toute une vie équivalait à un aller (+un retour?) vers la Lune!! :mouais:

Mais bref, ok il mange en vol, ok il boit par rasade en effleurant l'eau en vol, ok il dort par micro-sieste en chute libre....... Mais ma question : il pond et couve en vol aussi??? 


EDIT :

Ouais bon bah grillé! :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (3 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> C'est un truc que j'ai jamais réussi à comprendre ouais... (&#8230



Je n'en sais pas plus que vous. Il semblerait que cet oiseau soit incapable de s'envoler s'il est au sol, il ne pourrait s'envoler qu'en commençant à "tomber". Il a bien sûr des nids perchés. Mais il passe presque tout son temps en vol. Il dort même en volant ; j'ai lu quelque part que les deux hémisphères de son cerveau dorment chacun son tour, ce qui permet au martinet de dormir en volant. Selon certaines sources, le fait que cet oiseau soit incapable de s'envoler s'il est au sol serait une légende.

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de ces espèces non plus, mais il semblerait que les militaires et les journalistes, eux aussi, volent en dormant. Quelqu'un a-t-il des précisions sur le sujet ?


----------



## Fìx (3 Juillet 2010)

N'empêche que j'ai cessé de parler de ça avec les gens après être passé 2 ou 3 fois pour un couillon en réfléchissant à haute voix, pendant mon discours, à ce point très obscur qu'est celui de la couve de leur progéniture! :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de ces espèces non plus, mais il semblerait que les militaires et les journalistes, eux aussi, volent en dormant. Quelqu'un a-t-il des précisions sur le sujet ?



Pas besoin d'être spécialiste pour voir qu'il y en a qui postent en dormant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de ces espèces non plus, mais il semblerait que les militaires et les journalistes, eux aussi, volent en dormant. Quelqu'un a-t-il des précisions sur le sujet ?



Je ne sais pas s'ils volent en dormant, mais en tout cas, il est avéré qu'ils dorment en volant assez fréquemment, du moins, pour certains d'entre eux (des sous espèces migratrices ?) ! :rateau:


----------



## boodou (3 Juillet 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Voila, j'ai tapé tout bourré ... et personne pour noter qu'il ne manque pas une lettre, qu'il n'y a pas une seule coquille ...
> 
> Tout le monde s'attache au contenu, comme si c'était important ...
> 
> Bande de vautours !!!!!



In vino veritas.


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> ...Il dort même au volant...


 comme beaucoup d'automobilistes.


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2010)

la plus grande nouvelle de l'année.
vous pouvez oublier tout ce que vous croyez savoir.
et ce n'est que le début, la théorie du bing bang et même la relativité restreinte sont menacées en ce moment...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> la plus grande nouvelle de l'année.
> vous pouvez oublier tout ce que vous croyez savoir.
> et ce n'est que le début, la théorie du bing bang et même la relativité restreinte sont menacées en ce moment...




Donc les 4 heures que j'ai passé sur la svt pour le bac c'était sur du faux, bien fait de glander !


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pendant qu'ils font un cadeau de 30 millions d'&#8364; d'un côté, ils font des saisies arrêt sur le salaire de smicards dans l'incapacité de payer leur taxe d'habitation de l'autre côté, c'est beau, le bouclier fiscal !



menfin Pascal , ils n'ont jamais dit de quelque coté du bouclier le contribuable etait :casse:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h09 ----------




Dead head a dit:


> On lit dans cet article :
> 
> « Manifestement dans cette zone, il y a cette année une population très importante de martinets *qui sont soit sous des pignons de maisons d&#8217;habitations ou sur des carrières* », a expliqué le capitaine Michel Brethes, adjoint au commandant de compagnie de Dax, qui s&#8217;est rendu sur place vendredi. « *Cet oiseau a la particularité de voler en permanence* et de se nourrir en vol. »
> 
> ...




 les martinets je croyais que cela servait a fouetter les enfants ou les cochonnes.


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2010)

des petites nouvelles d'hadopi

*Hadopi : des mesures qui coûtent cher :love:
*

http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...=Hadopi : des mesures qui coûtent cher&src=sp


*France  Selon Hervé Féron, un député SRC (Socialiste, radical, citoyen et divers gauche), le coût de lidentification des adresses IP par le dispositif Hadopi sélèverait à 425.000 euros. Quotidiennement.*
                 Cest jeudi dernier quHervé Féron a posé la question du coût de lidentification des adresses IP à lAssemblée nationale. Il a tout dabord souligné le fait que les "_barèmes sur les réquisitions judiciaires en matière dinternet nexistent pas encore_" mais que le tarif didentification dune adresse IP devait sélever à 8,50 euros.
Puisque 50.000 adresses doivent être identifiées chaque jour, le coût sélèverait à 425.000 euros quotidiens, Daprès le ministre, cest "_plus que les subventions octroyées annuellement à la production cinématographique, que la Hadopi est censée défendre_"

http://www.maxisciences.com/hadopi/hadopi-des-mesures-qui-coutent-cher_art8205.html

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2010)

*chaud devant...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> la plus grande nouvelle de l'année.
> vous pouvez oublier tout ce que vous croyez savoir.
> et ce n'est que le début, la théorie du bing bang et même la relativité restreinte sont menacées en ce moment...



D'ici à ce que la réalité elle même soit remise en cause, et que nous apprenions qu'en fait nous n'existons même pas :&#8230; 



tatouille a dit:


> menfin Pascal , ils n'ont jamais dit de quelque coté du bouclier le contribuable etait :casse:



Le problème, c'est que tous les contribuables ne semblent pas être du même côté du bouclier :mouais:



tatouille a dit:


> les martinets je croyais que cela servait a fouetter les enfants ou les cochonnes.



Les martinets, ça peut servir à pas mal de chose, grâce à cette propriété curieuse dont ils disposent, qui s'appelle l'homonymie, il y en a même eu un qui m'a servi de grand-oncle par alliance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Des places « debout » sur les vols Ryanair ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Des places « debout » sur les vols Ryanair ?



Voyages debout, toilettes payantes  Des "avions à bestiaux", quoi ! A quand les passagers transportés dans des containers en soute ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2010)

D'un autre côté, QUI t'oblige à voyager avec Ryanair ? 

Tu ne veux qq même pas payer ton billet 30&#8364; avec le service d'une classe "affaires" ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Voyages debout, toilettes payantes &#133; Des "avions à bestiaux", quoi ! A quand les passagers transportés dans des containers en soute ? :mouais:



Si ça peut me faire voyager moins cher, pourquoi pas


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Si ça peut me faire voyager moins cher, pourquoi pas



 ok defit Londres-San francisco sur caca-air a mon avis tu t'en souviendras toute ta vie


----------



## Dead head (4 Juillet 2010)

*CONFIDENTIEL*


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'un autre côté, QUI t'oblige à voyager avec Ryanair ?
> 
> Tu ne veux qq même pas payer ton billet 30&#8364; avec le service d'une classe "affaires" ?



Si la SNCF proposait de réutiliser les wagons à bestiaux pour transporter des passagers à tarif réduit (comme au début des années 40 ), tu dirais quoi ? Déjà qu'assis dans les airbus d'air inter, on a l'impression de voyager en camion, alors là, je me dis qu'il faut arrêter de les autoriser à casser encore plus les prix !



gwen a dit:


> Si ça peut me faire voyager moins cher, pourquoi pas



Ah, j'ai oublié de préciser : dans les containers, la fourniture d'oxygène ne sera pas comprise dans le prix du billet, elle sera payante, en supplément, of course, comme pour l'usage des chiottes des avions où on voyage debout, t'auras intérêt à prévoir assez de pièces pour la traversée ! :hein:




tatouille a dit:


> ok defit Londres-San francisco sur caca-air a mon avis tu t'en souviendras toute ta vie



Et alors, le Oslo - Auckland sans escale, je te dis pas !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si la SNCF proposait de réutiliser les wagons à bestiaux pour transporter des passagers à tarif réduit (comme au début des années 40 ), tu dirais quoi ? Déjà qu'assis dans les airbus d'*air inter*, on a l'impression de voyager en camion, alors là, je me dis qu'il faut arrêter de les autoriser à casser encore plus les prix !



Il y a une très grosse différence : la SNCF a le monopole du transport en train (et je peux t'assurer que côté "wagons à bestiaux", il y en a qui roulent toujours, çà m'arrive d'en prendre par obligation  ) et tu ne peux choisir d'autre fournisseur pour prendre le train ; alors que pour l'avion, si Ryanair ne te satisfait pas, il y a de nombreuses autres compagnies vers lesquelles tu peux te retourner avec une qualité de service supérieure.

Au fait, *Air-Inter* n'existe plus 

Pour Ryanair, je ne crois pas que les longs-courriers soient au programme (heureusement pour un Paris - Los Angeles  )


----------



## Dead head (4 Juillet 2010)

*Laver proprement ou laver plus blanc ?*


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au fait, Air-Inter n'existe plus


Ça doit faire un sacré moment Repris par Air France qui ne faisait pas de court courrier à l'époque à part quelques destinations emblématiques genre Paris-Nice

Enfin je parle d'un temps que même Blériot n'a pas du connaître


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au fait, Air-Inter n'existe plus





Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça doit faire un sacré moment Repris par Air France qui ne faisait pas de court courrier à l'époque à part quelques destinations emblématiques genre Paris-Nice



Heureusement que vous êtes là! 



> Pour Ryanair, je ne crois pas que les longs-courriers soient au programme (heureusement pour un Paris - Los Angeles  )



J'ai eu l'occasion (en 1979) de prendre un "low-coast" entre Londres et Los Angeles: prix défiant toute concurrence, avion et service impeccables. Amusant: le billet ne se prenait qu'au cul de l'avion et il t'était demandé le nombre de repas et/ou de petits-déj. que l'on devait te facturer. La Cie: Laker Airways, le nom de l'engin "California Belle"




Du low-coast comme ça: j'en redemande! 

... mais Laker a été coulé par BA qui a du la dédommager bien plus tard après moult procès!


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2010)

le noms de l'engin est DC-10 qui a été baptisé "California Belle"  immatriculation d'origine G-GSKY, immatriculation actuel N40061 (appartenant a Fedex et converti en cargo  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au fait, *Air-Inter* n'existe plus



Je sais, mais en 1993, ça existait encore, et je me souviens d'un Paris Montpellier qui m'avait paru plus long que le Paris New York que j'avais fait quelques temps plus tôt :sick:


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je sais, mais en 1993, ça existait encore, et je me souviens d'un Paris Montpellier qui m'avait paru plus long que le Paris New York que j'avais fait quelques temps plus tôt :sick:



tu avais pris quoi comme avion ?


----------



## Dead head (4 Juillet 2010)

Alain Joyandet, le secrétaire d'Etat à la Coopération, démissionne. Christian Blanc, le secrétaire d'Etat chargé du Développement de la région de Paris, démissionne.

"Un signal fort adressé aux délinquants", selon Hortefeux. (*)





(*) On me précise qu'il ne parlait en fait ni de ces démissions ni de sa propre condamnation.


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu avais pris quoi comme avion ?



http://sd-1.archive-host.com/membres/images/82716499634839280/avionBizarre/884AVION0264974bbJPG.jpg   :love:


@+


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Alain Joyandet, le secrétaire d'Etat à la Coopération, démissionne. Christian Blanc, le secrétaire d'Etat chargé du Développement de la région de Paris, démissionne


Reste plus que Woerth et Sarkosy et on pourra repartir sur des bases plus saines


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Reste plus que Woerth et Sarkosy et on pourra repartir sur des bases plus saines


Ouais, mais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu avais pris quoi comme avion ?



Pour le Paris - Montpellier ? Allé Airbus A310, retour, A320 !


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le Paris - Montpellier ? Allé Airbus A310, retour, A320 !



le numéro est plus gros, c'est normal


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> le numéro est plus gros, c'est normal



Écoute, dans ma vie j'ai pris toutes sortes d'avion (mon premier vol commercial, c'était dans un DC6, quatre gros moteurs en étoile), mais c'était la première fois que je voyageais aussi inconfortablement, que ça soit à l'allé ou au retour (comme quoi le N° n'y peut rien).

Sièges ultra serrés, cabine mal pressurisée (pour la première fois de ma vie, je suis descendu de l'avion avec une otite, à l'allé comme au retour, 3 jours plus tard, et vraiment, l'impression de voyager en camion (cahots de la route compris) ! Les Caravelles, ou Boeing 707 que j'ai pris étant plus jeune, et même le DC6 de mes 11 ans, étaient bien plus confortables, pareil pour le 747 de mon voyage précédent !


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2010)

tu n'es pas la première personne a ma parler de problème a cause la pressurisation des Airbus  par contre les sièges seront de plus en plus serrés


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Une pétition pour protester contre le licenciement de Didier Porte et Stéphane Guillon tourne en ce moment.
> Enfin pour réclamer une radio publique indépendante, mais en gros c'est ça.


Une bonne chose.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2010)

Gouvernement : Joyandet et Blanc donnent leur  démission* 
*


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gouvernement : Joyandet et Blanc donnent leur  démission*
> *



Le début d'une longue série ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu n'es pas la première personne a ma parler de problème a cause la pressurisation des Airbus  par contre les sièges seront de plus en plus serrés



nan: t'es de + en + gros...  (ou de - en - plat )











dehors? j'y suis déjà :rateau:​


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Reste plus que Woerth et Sarkosy et on pourra repartir sur des bases plus saines


Plus facile de virer deux secrétaires d'état qu'un ministre et un président.

Quant à limiter la liste à seulement 4 personnes, je te trouve gentil...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Gérard  Holtz voit des fils de Putte partout


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Gérard  Holtz voit des fils de Putte partout



c'etait pas le nom de Neuilly-sur-Seine avant qu'IL change le nom de la ville?
jamais entendu parlé du Premier fils de Putte de France


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus facile de virer deux secrétaires d'état qu'un ministre et un président.
> 
> Quant à limiter la liste à seulement 4 personnes, je te trouve gentil...



Pour le président, il faut encore attendre 2 ans, minimum.

Quant à Blanc et Joyandet, ils auraient déjà dû prendre la porte, dès que leurs fautes ont été connues. Et ils ne sont pas les seuls à avoir fauté. Mais les autres restent en place.

On offre Blanc et Joyandet en pâture à la meute pour essayer de la calmer et pour protéger Woerth au moins jusqu'à ce que la réforme des retraites, dont il est en charge, soit votée (et sur laquelle le petit Nicolas compte pour se refaire en vue de 2012).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2010)

D'anciens religieux attaquent l'Eglise pour de meilleures retraites


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, j'ai oublié de préciser : dans les containers, la fourniture d'oxygène ne sera pas comprise dans le prix du billet, elle sera payante, en supplément, of course, comme pour l'usage des chiottes des avions où on voyage debout, t'auras intérêt à prévoir assez de pièces pour la traversée ! :hein:



[YOUTUBE]gSJwzYiB_Pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2010)

Sacré Gégé !


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Juillet 2010)

T'as mis gloup gloup dans ta liste d'ignorés ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2010)

Oups ! :rose: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

Ils ne seront pas restés au chômage très longtemps.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2010)

Mackie, je t'ai trouvé un immeuble vide !


----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2010)

*M. Sarkozy, le boulot n'est pas fini, il faut travailler plus !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *M. Sarkozy, le boulot n'est pas fini, il faut travailler plus !*



Faudrait surtout que lui et son entourage commencent à gagner moins  sur notre dos, mais là, c'est pas gagné ! :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Juillet 2010)

Affaire Sarkozy-Woerth-Bettencourt, la suite...
Il venait chercher ses petites enveloppes kraft, le nico. C'est-y pas charmant...
Bon, Claire T., fais gaffe, l'accident de la circulation te guette.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------

Où l'on apprend que notre Liliane nationale paye 40 millions d'euros d'impôts par an. Et gagne 34 millions d'euros par mois !!!
Je laisse les pourfendeurs de l'impôt nous commenter cette injustice flagrante...


----------



## boodou (6 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Affaire Sarkozy-Woerth-Bettencourt, la suite...
> Il venait chercher ses petites enveloppes kraft, le nico. C'est-y pas charmant...
> Bon, Claire T., fais gaffe, l'accident de la circulation te guette.
> 
> ...




Franchement, avec un tel salaire mensuel c'est normal de filer quelques enveloppes à ses amis. :style:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Où l'on apprend que notre Liliane nationale paye 40 millions d'euros d'impôts par an. Et gagne 34 millions d'euros par mois !!!
> Je laisse les pourfendeurs de l'impôt nous commenter cette injustice flagrante...


'tain, presque un mois de salaire qui part à l'état! C'est honteux!


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain, presque un mois de salaire qui part à l'était! C'est honteux!



Et encore, ce chiffre odieux ne tient pas compte de la taxe audiovisuelle !


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain, presque un mois de salaire qui part à l'était! C'est honteux!





jugnin a dit:


> Et encore, ce chiffre odieux ne tient pas compte de la taxe audiovisuelle !


T'as raison !... 
Dire que le Trésor me fout dans la merde en me réclamant 148,50&#8364;... 
On a vraiment pas les mêmes contingences, avec Liliane...


----------



## Gronounours (6 Juillet 2010)

Ouais mais Liliane, si ses fins de mois sont aux pâtes, c'est avec une sauce aux truffes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain, presque un mois de salaire qui part à l'état! C'est honteux!



En plus, aujourd'hui pour 40 millions, t'as plus rien.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2010)

> *Définition du bouclier fiscal*
> 
> En France, le bouclier fiscal est un nouveau dispositif mis en place par la loi de finances pour 2006 et étendu par loi TEPA du 1er août 2007 qui instaure un plafonnement des impôts à 50% des revenus fiscaux d'un contribuable.



Mme Bettancourt gagne 408 millions d'euros annuel.

Au titre de ce bouclier fiscal elle ne devrait pas en payer plus de la moitié soit : 204 M

Comment se faisse qu'elle n'en paye que 40  :mouais:

UMP = Union des ministres pourris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mme Bettancourt gagne 408 millions d'euros annuel.
> 
> Au titre de ce bouclier fiscal elle ne devrait pas en payer plus de la moitié soit : 204 M
> 
> ...



Il se faisse surtout que le bouclier fiscal du nain est une arnaque et qu'en l'instaurant ils ont oublié de toucher aux niches fiscales, grâce auxquelles les plus riches peuvent payer beaucoup moins que 50% d'impôts, même sans bouclier fiscal (certains même arrivant à n'en pas payer du tout). Et jusqu'à très récemment ils y avaient à peine touché.

Moralité : chaque année depuis 3 ans, on fait de gros chèques à des gens qui n'en ont définitivement pas besoin.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2010)

Dos, tu as oublié les déductions à ôter des revenus de 408M&#8364; pour arriver au revenu imposable : sans doute le fait de passer par un cabinet dédié à la gestion du patrimoine permet d'utiliser à fond toutes les subtilités du code des impôts, afin de parvenir à un revenu imposable de 80M&#8364;, ce qui expliquerait les 40M&#8364; _seulement_ d'impôts


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2010)

Et pendant ce temps là, chez moi, les flics s'arrêtent entre eux. C'est l'bordel, j'vous dis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mme Bettancourt gagne 408 millions d'euros annuel.
> 
> Au titre de ce bouclier fiscal elle ne devrait pas en payer plus de la moitié soit : 204 M&#8364;
> 
> Comment se faisse qu'elle n'en paye que 40 &#8230; :mouais:



Sur lesquels le fisc vient de lui en rembourser 30 au titre du bouclier fiscal, parce que 10% (40/408) ça faisait encore trop, 40 - 30 = 10, soit 2,5% de ce qu'elle gagne : encore une réforme fiscale et elle ne sera même plus imposable


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dos, tu as oublié les déductions à ôter des revenus de 408Mpour arriver au revenu imposable : sans doute le fait de passer par un cabinet dédié à la gesytion du patrimoine permet d'utiliser à fond toutes les subtilités du code des impôts, afin de parvenir à un revenu imposable de 80M, ce qui expliquerait les 40M _seulement_ d'impôts



je crois aussi qu'elle paie une nounou pour sa fille, même si en ce moment celle-ci semble un peu ingérable. Donc elle peut défalquer autour de 25 millions par mois. 

auquel s'ajoute naturellement le crédit d'impot pour nouvelle chaudière basse consommation de son hôtel particulier. Et hop, 123 millions cette année. 

Zavez pas idée des contraintes de riches, vous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> je crois aussi qu'elle paie une nounou pour sa fille, même si en ce moment celle-ci semble un peu ingérable. Donc elle peut défalquer autour de 25 millions par mois.
> 
> auquel s'ajoute naturellement le crédit d'impot pour nouvelle chaudière basse consommation de son hôtel particulier. Et hop, 123 millions cette année.
> 
> Zavez pas idée des contraintes de riches, vous !



Là, je commence à me demander s'ils ne vont pas décider de lui verser le R.M.I. et l'allocation "parent isolé" en plus :mouais:


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mme Bettancourt gagne 408 millions d'euros annuel.
> 
> Au titre de ce bouclier fiscal elle ne devrait pas en payer plus de la moitié soit : 204 M&#8364;
> 
> ...



Vous confondez impôt sur le revenu et fiscalité en général.
Liliane Bettencourt demeure certainement très peu concernée par la dernière tranche de l'impôt sur le revenu et bien plus sur l'ISF.

Bettencourt ne doit toucher pratiquement aucun salaire, essentiellement des revenus du capital (portefeuilles de parts de sociétés holding/actions/obligations/devises/matières/immobiliers).
s'ils sont révinvestis dans des dispositifs immobiliers + fondations + autres niches fiscales + achat d'arts il y a moyen de diviser solidement la note finale.

quand vous avez beaucoup d'argent et peu en salaires c'est beaucoup plus facile de ne payer que 10% d'impôt sur le revenu.
le but c'est éviter que cet argent ne rentre par les moyens les plus taxés, ça se contourne par des parts de sociétés holding, niches fiscales et des domiciliations étrangères.

même chose quand vous êtes une grosse multinationale avec les prix de transfert vous arrivez à ne payer que 8% d'impôt sur les sociétés.

ceux qui payent ce sont les PME et les salariés (spécialement les cadres moyens), les épargnants qui jouent en bourse.

parce que le système fiscal est trop lourd et trop compliqué, il devient alors plus facile d'en tirer profit.

le FMI en avait tirer la conclusion suivante pour la Grèce: tout le monde paye un impôt citoyen de x%, il n'y a plus d'échappatoire et c'est proportionnel au revenu.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Juillet 2010)

Non mais ça, fedo, t'inquiète, on confond rien du tout.
On sait juste que, pour des raisons sociologiquement incompréhensibles, 90% des gens acceptent de vivre dans une société où 2% de la population baise les 98 autres % à sec et à couilles rabattues.


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

> On sait juste que, pour des raisons sociologiquement incompréhensibles,  90% des gens acceptent de vivre dans une société où 2% de la population  baise les 98 autres % à sec et à couilles rabattues.


ça s'appelle la société de consommation.
libre aux gens d'épargner et de ne consommer que ce dont ils ont besoin.

c'est d'ailleurs assez marrant de voir que le nerf de la guerre de l'économie est le pouvoir d'achat (état et secteur privé, ménages).
comme si le but de l'existence était d'acheter et par conséquent d'éviter la hausse des prix. pour lutter contre, la société a accouché d'une arme de destruction massive de la hausse des prix: le monétarisme.

la vérité c'est que tout le monde s'auto-baise mais rejète la faute sur les autres.


----------



## globox3 (6 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> 2% de la population baise les 98 autres % à sec et à couilles rabattues.


que madame arrête de se plaindre alors ... à moins que monsieur ne soit pas souvent présent ou chauffe trop à cause de la surcharge de travail


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2010)

Et pendant ce temps là le ministre du Budget propose de faire des  économies... sur les handicapés


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là le ministre du Budget propose de faire des  économies... sur les handicapés



Par contre, pas touche à la niche Copé.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ç
> la vérité c'est que tout le monde s'auto-baise



tu m'causes meilleur, toi


----------



## Dogger (6 Juillet 2010)

De toutes façons les politiciens sont tous les mêmes - moi d'abord et toi ensuite.

Comme disait Coluche "Il te passe la main dans le dos par devant et te crache à la figure pas derrière".


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là le ministre du Budget propose de faire des  économies... sur les handicapés



...Et sur les étudiants, aussi. Faire le choix entre la demi part fiscale pour les parents ou l'APL pour les gosses, je trouve ça assez lamentable, surtout pour les étudiants non boursiers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2010)

Bon, arrêtez de râler, là, le fisc vient de rembourser 30 millions d'&#8364; à cette pauvre Mme Bettencourt, faut bien le prendre quelque part, ce pognon, vous croyez quand même pas qu'on va prendre aux riches pour donner aux pauvres, non ? Le système fonctionne en sens inverse depuis des siècles, , c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'ils vont renverser la vapeur, surtout pas eux, ils en sont mes principaux bénéficiaires !


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ...Et sur les étudiants, aussi. Faire le choix entre la demi part fiscale pour les parents ou l'APL pour les gosses, je trouve ça assez lamentable, surtout pour les étudiants non boursiers.




A mon avis, une telle mesure ne passera pas au Parlement car c'est une attaque frontale contre une partie importante de l'électorat que cherche à récupérer la droite (mais en sont-ils conscients  )


----------



## jugnin (6 Juillet 2010)

Et puis ça rapporterait bien plus de vendre le Charles de Gaulle, à la Corée du Nord, par exemple.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et puis ça rapporterait bien plus de vendre le Charles de Gaulle, à la Corée du Nord, par exemple.




faudrait déjà qu'il puisse naviguer jusque là bas


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là le ministre du Budget propose de faire des  économies... sur les handicapés



Comment ça des aides? N'ont qu'à chercher du travail ces feignasses !

En plus, Il parait qu'on cherche du monde dans les "aides à la personne". Aucune excuses ...


----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là le ministre du Budget propose de faire des  économies... sur les handicapés



sur les handicapés pauvres, sois précis


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mme Bettancourt gagne 408 millions d'euros annuel.
> 
> Au titre de ce bouclier fiscal elle ne devrait pas en payer plus de la moitié soit : 204 M
> 
> Comment se faisse qu'elle n'en paye que 40  :mouais:



Parce qu'elle a un expert comptable valable, elle !


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2010)

cette fois la télé réalité a peut-être tué quelqu'un:hein:


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> cette fois la télé réalité a peut-être tuée quelqu'un:hein:


C'est scandaleux. Maintenant la télé (Française, les autres je sais pas) c'est devenu télé poubelle, avec des emissions de télé realité aussi niaises les une que les autres.

Et ce mec qui se suicide, j'espère que ça va faire reflechir M6 avant de produire une nouvelle niaiserie.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça s'appelle la société de consommation.
> libre aux gens d'épargner et de ne consommer que ce dont ils ont besoin.
> 
> c'est d'ailleurs assez marrant de voir que le nerf de la guerre de l'économie est le pouvoir d'achat (état et secteur privé, ménages).
> ...



"Libre aux gens d'épargner et de ne consommer que ce dont ils ont besoin" ????

MOUAH AH AH AH AH AH AH !!!!!

J'avoue que celle-là, je ne l'avais pas vu depuis longtemps... 

T'as perdu tout sens commun, en fait, toi.



Non mais c'est vrai, même dans la bouche d'un économiste libéral, je n'avais pas lu une telle connerie depuis des années. Hormis quelques vieux old school qui croient que les années 80 n'ont pas encore commencé.

"Libres aux gens d'épargner...." 

Mais, rappelle-moi un truc ou deux. Ou trois, tiens, même.

La société de sur-consommation, on en sort librement, hein ? N'importe qui à la force de s'extraire de cette gangue qui nous est imposée par l'omniprésence d'une communication des marques, d'une pression à l'achat, d'une imposition sociale à n'exister que par ce que tu possèdes ? Bien sûr ! Depuis le temps que l'éducation s'est démocratisée, que les meilleures filières ont été largement ouvertes aux classes populaires, et non réservées à la reproduction des élites, les populations des sociétés industrialisées, ou en voie d'industrialisation, ont eu largement le temps de saisir à quel point il suffisait d'un peu de volonté pour que chaque individu puisse s'extraire de la dictature sociale de la sur-consommation. Oui, bien sûr.

Non mais là, je déconne, je prends des arguments sociologiques. Ça ne tient pas. La sociologie n'est même pas une science, c'est une idéologie gauchiste destinée à permettre à une bourgeoisie de lettres de remplacer une bourgeoisie de rente. Nul et non avenu, comme argument.

Non, c'est vrai, quoi. Ces cons de pauvres n'épargnent pas, c'est bien fait pour leur gueule !
Tiens, je prends mon ex-compagne. Elle gagne quoi ? 1100 &#8364; par mois ? Et avec ça, une fois qu'elle s'est payée de quoi se loger, de quoi manger pour elle et sa fille, s'assurer un minimum de transport, un peu de nourriture spirituelle, il doit quand même bien lui rester un peu de pognon à épargner, non ? Non ? Ça m'étonne. Elle doit mal se gérer, alors. 
Ou alors tu racontes n'importe quoi, c'est possible aussi.

Voyons.
Moi-même, qui suis largement au dessus du salaire médian et du salaire moyen, puisque je gagne dans le privé 2000 &#8364; par mois sur 12 mois. Avec mes trois mômes à nourrir, en habitant dans une ville où le mètre carré moyen est, à la location, au dessus de 10&#8364; par mois, une fois que j'ai payé le loyer, acheter de quoi me nourrir, nourrir mes enfants, entretenir l'appartement, payer mes impôts (2 mois de salaires en tout, en comptant impôts locaux et impôts sur le revenu), les fluides, les assurances et une moitié des frais scolaires, il me reste bien 100 &#8364; par mois, 8 mois par an, à placer en épargne. Ça fait quasi du 800 &#8364; par an. Bien placé dans une épargne de pauvre, ça peut me rapporter... quasiment 23&#8364; par an !

L'épargne  c'est pour les riches, tu ne le sais pas, ça ? Etre riche, ça commence grosso modo à partir du  moment où le revenu de ton travail est le inférieur au revenu de tes  rentes. 
Pour 90% de la population, le revenu de l'épargne représente moins de 5%  du revenu total. C'est bien pour ça que ces cons de pauvres n'épargnent  pas. Ils préfèrent payer des aggios en regardant TF1, la vie est  tellement mieux comme ça. Et acheter un billet de loto. Ça rapporte moins de thune que le livret A, mais au moins, ça procure du rêve.
Du rêve de pauvre, hein... Un truc finalement assez éloigné du quotidien des riches.


Atterris, Fedo. Sinon, y'a tellement de gens qui crèvent la dalle autour de toi qu'un jour ces salauds de pauvres, entraînés par des bâtards d'intellectuels précaires dans mon genre, vont te bouffer le foie sans même que tu ais le temps d'appeler ta maman.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2010)

Heuuuuu....
Moi....
J'en ai juste marre de toutes ces "conneries"... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h54 ----------

Et je suis "light" !...


----------



## fedo (7 Juillet 2010)

> Non,  c'est vrai, quoi. Ces cons de pauvres n'épargnent pas, c'est bien fait  pour leur gueule !
> Tiens, je prends mon ex-compagne. Elle gagne quoi ? 1100 &#8364; par mois ? Et  avec ça, une fois qu'elle s'est payée de quoi se loger, de quoi manger  pour elle et sa fille, s'assurer un minimum de transport, un peu de  nourriture spirituelle, il doit quand même bien lui rester un peu de  pognon à épargner, non ? Non ? Ça m'étonne. Elle doit mal se gérer,  alors.
> Ou alors tu racontes n'importe quoi, c'est possible aussi.
> 
> ...


ça n'est pas le sens de mon propos.
je suis sans emploi, je sais ce que c'est d'avoir à épargner et de compter à chaque fois que je vais faire les courses, sur chaque transport etc...
et je n'ai jamais été remunéré 2000 &#8364; mensuel...

juste dire plusieurs choses:
en France l'épargne est très importante chez les classes moyennes car il y a la peur de précarité et le méga problème du logement.

par ailleurs, on achète tous des trucs dont on a pas forcément besoin quand on a un boulot ou suffisamment d'argent pour faire aller les dépenses courantes.
et comme tu l'expliques on aimerait tous toucher plus pour pouvoir plus.
on est tous complice de la société de consommation quand on peut l'être.
la vérité c'est que beaucoup considère la société de consommation comme la fin de l'histoire. 
il y a le " je consomme donc je suis" et son dérivé bling bling.
voilà ce que je voulais dire.

mais l'histoire n'est finie pas, elle a repris son cours.

mais si un jour tu dois couper dans tes budgets, tu comprendras, surtout quand tu devras payer des impôts n'ayant plus de salaire à la fin du mois.

mais je dois avoir perdu le sens des réalités effectivement.
pourtant j'évite tout débordement émotionnel, ça ne me sauvera pas.
j'évite même d'opposer les gens(riches/pauvres/moyens) ou de chercher des bouc émissaires.


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2010)

Pour se persuader qu'on est bel et bien dans une société de consommation, y'a qu'à regarder la stratégie des fabricants d'automobile, d'informatique ou d'électroménager!... Un appareil est maintenant conçu pour durer X années afin de pousser le consommateur à toujours renouveler son matériel.... (à consommer quoi! )

Plus jamais nous ne verrons une télé qui a 30 ans, une machine à laver du même âge ou bien une voiture (sauf miracle) de 30 ans également... 

Pourtant, du matériel de cet âge fonctionne encore actuellement (et même plus!)...


----------



## Dead head (7 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> (&#8230 j'évite même d'opposer les gens(riches/pauvres/moyens) ou de chercher des bouc émissaires.



C'est bien le problème. Ou du moins, une partie du problème. On est tous égaux, on a tous les même défauts, on est tous vilains à vouloir se payer l'iPad inutile et la grosse voiture polluante. Comme tu le dis, on est tous complices.

Y'a pas de responsables, y'a pas de riches et de pauvres, y'a pas de gens, d'entreprises, de "communiquants", de politiciens qui manipulent, vendent et achètent le temps de cerveau disponible des autres. Y'a surtout pas de classes.

Avec toi, tout le monde il est vilain, tout le monde il est méchant.

Et les vrais prédateurs, eux, sont bien planqués derrière ce rideau de fumée. Heureusement qu'il y en a qui, de temps en temps, parviennent à lever un (tout petit) peu le voile. Je viens de m'abonner à Médiapart.



fedo a dit:


> (&#8230 libre aux gens d'épargner (&#8230


 

*Bon appétit, les pauvres* (et en plus, vous le paierez cher  ).


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Bon appétit, les pauvres* (et en plus, vous le paierez cher  ).



Faut pas exagérer quand même ... Si les gens bouffent mal, ce n'est pas qu'une question d'argent.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça n'est pas le sens de mon propos.
> je suis sans emploi, je sais ce que c'est d'avoir à épargner et de compter à chaque fois que je vais faire les courses, sur chaque transport etc...
> et je n'ai jamais été remunéré 2000 &#8364; mensuel...
> 
> ...




Murde, c'est pire que.
En fait, Dead Head a raison, tu penses qu'on est tous coupables. Alors que nous essayons de te dire que les stratégies industrielles et marketing de création de situation de sur-consommation ont depuis un bout de temps rejoint les théories des néo-libéraux des années 80, pour faire du crédit à la consommation le meilleur des contrôles sociaux.

Tu parles des classes moyennes, chez lesquelles "l'épargne est importante". Mais elle n'est importante que symboliquement. En masse monétaire, c'est peanuts, par rapport aux couches supérieures, capables d'épargner 30, 40, 50% de leurs revenus.
En outre, l'épargne des pauvres ne rapportent rien aux pauvres, juste une capacité de s'endetter. Son taux de rendement est complètement déséquilibré, elle rapporte plus, bien plus, à la banque, qu'à son dépositaire.

Et puis, il faut le rappeler, parce que visiblement on l'a oublié, nos sociétés ne sont pas constituées que de classes moyennes. Et les classes moyennes ne sont pas les classes majoritaires. Il y a toujours plus de pauvres que de moins pauvres. Et en dessous de 1500 &#8364; par mois, lorsque tu as une charge de famille et un appartement à payer, l'épargne est ridicule, et le taux d'imposition est maximal, compte-tenu de la part des revenus soumise aux impôts indirects.

Si la plupart des gens dont l'épargne est réduite sont dans cette situation, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas le choix. La seule épargne qu'ils arrivent à faire est une épargne de court terme. Celle qui sert à provisionner les impôts, la grosse tuile, les vacances. Ça, ce n'est pas de l'épargne, c'est de la trésorerie. Un minimum de trésorerie. Sur laquelle ta banque te pique un maximum de blé.

Mais ces gens là, la moitié de la population active, grosso modo, ne sont pas libres.
C'est ça qui pêche dans ton raisonnement, tu comprends ?


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2010)

en parlant de s'acheter un toit..


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> en parlant de s'acheter un toit..



Et comme en outre, on peut prévoir à plus ou moins court terme une augmentation drastique du prix de l'énergie (et donc du transport), ceux qui vont acheter ailleurs où c'est moins cher vont avoir intérêt à s'assurer d'avoir un emploi sur place


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2010)

L'affaire Woerth en schéma


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'affaire Woerth en schéma



L'affaire d'à côté : pourquoi elle ne devrait pas aboutir


----------



## fedo (7 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Murde, c'est pire que.
> En fait, Dead Head a raison, tu penses qu'on est tous coupables. Alors que nous essayons de te dire que les stratégies industrielles et marketing de création de situation de sur-consommation ont depuis un bout de temps rejoint les théories des néo-libéraux des années 80, pour faire du crédit à la consommation le meilleur des contrôles sociaux.
> 
> Tu parles des classes moyennes, chez lesquelles "l'épargne est importante". Mais elle n'est importante que symboliquement. En masse monétaire, c'est peanuts, par rapport aux couches supérieures, capables d'épargner 30, 40, 50% de leurs revenus.
> ...



le crédit à la consommation c'est le double moyen de se faire du pognon, 1 sur le produit et 2 sur son financement.
c'est aussi le seul moyen de booster la consommation quand on sort l'arsenal monétariste qui finit rapidement par essouffler le pouvoir d'achat réel des classes moyennes qu'il est censé protéger.
il n'y a pas de grand complot monétariste ou néo libéral pour contrôler quoique ce soit à part la masse monétaire et l'inflation.
c'est juste que si les gens veulent la société de consommation comme la panacée alors il faut en assumer toutes les conséquences.

par conséquent, la mauvaise nouvelle c'est que le pouvoir d'achat ne peut augmenter pour les classes les plus pauvres sans une correction massive du prix des actifs.

selon le médiateur de la République il y a 15 millions de français qui vivent avec une marge de plus ou moins 150 &#8364; à la fin du mois. tu peux considérer qu'il doit y en avoir 5 millions de plus.
en dessous, il y a 12 millions de français.



> Si la plupart des gens dont l'épargne est réduite sont dans cette  situation, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas le choix. La seule épargne qu'ils  arrivent à faire est une épargne de court terme. Celle qui sert à  provisionner les impôts, la grosse tuile, les vacances. Ça, ce n'est pas  de l'épargne, c'est de la trésorerie. Un minimum de trésorerie. Sur  laquelle ta banque te pique un maximum de blé.
> 
> Mais ces gens là, la moitié de la population active, grosso modo, ne  sont pas libres.
> C'est ça qui pêche dans ton raisonnement, tu comprends ?


concernant l'épargne, je ne parlais pas du rendement de mais du  phénomène économique, comme la thésaurisation élevée.

ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que ma génération n'a même pas le luxe de se demander si elle va avoir des enfants parce qu'elle n'a pas la stabilité de l'emploi nécessaire.
et que ce faisant vous payez des impôts relativement élevés parce qu'au mieux on en paye par intermittence.
donc nous les vacances, on aimerait être concerné chaque année.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

Ben de toute façon, dans le contexte de libéralisme sauvage où nous baignons, le seul moyen de gagner de l'argent, c'est d'avoir de l'argent. Si tu ne nais pas coiffé, les chances pour que ton travail te permette de devenir riche frôlent le zéro de très près, on en revient à la célèbre phrase de Michel Rocard : "le libéralisme, c'est la liberté pour les riches d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les pauvres d'être toujours plus pauvres", qui me parait aujourd'hui plus que jamais, d'actualité !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le crédit à la consommation c'est le double moyen de se faire du pognon, 1 sur le produit et 2 sur son financement.
> c'est aussi le seul moyen de booster la consommation quand on sort l'arsenal monétariste qui finit rapidement par essouffler le pouvoir d'achat réel des classes moyennes qu'il est censé protéger.
> il n'y a pas de grand complot monétariste ou néo libéral pour contrôler quoique ce soit à part la masse monétaire et l'inflation.
> c'est juste que si les gens veulent la société de consommation comme la panacée alors il faut en assumer toutes les conséquences.



Non, il n'y a pas de grands complots, au sens où des gens ne se réunissent pas pour organiser un phénomène. Mais il y a une frange infime de la population qui dispose du pouvoir économique, et qui, grâce à cela, essaye de contrôler le pouvoir politique, et fait en sorte que les populations qu'elle assujettit à ses seuls intérêts n'aient, comme l'a si bien résumé l'un d'entre eux, du temps de cerveau disponible que pour rêver de produits de consommation, fait également en sorte que tout autre modèle économique de production soit défavorisé par la fiscalité et/ou les obstacles administratifs. Comme elle fait en sorte que le système éducatif (et c'est particulièrement vrai en France) lui coûte, à elle, classe possédante, le moins cher possible, et qu'il développe le moins possible l'esprit critique de leurs assujettis.

Faut faire un peu de sociologie du pouvoir, lorsqu'on fait de l'économie, sinon on n'y comprend rien.

La majorité des gens sont prisonniers de leur consommation, des besoins que les industriels ont créés pour eux. Ces gens-là n'ont pas la capacité de se désaliéner. Ils sont prisonniers, et le coût d'une extraction de ce système leur semble être de mesure à mettre en péril les quelques digues psychologiques constituées par ces richesses éphémères. Donc ils ne se révoltent pas. Ils aspirent à être riches.



> par conséquent, la mauvaise nouvelle c'est que le pouvoir d'achat ne peut augmenter pour les classes les plus pauvres sans une correction massive du prix des actifs.
> 
> selon le médiateur de la République il y a 15 millions de français qui vivent avec une marge de plus ou moins 150 &#8364; à la fin du mois. tu peux considérer qu'il doit y en avoir 5 millions de plus.
> en dessous, il y a 12 millions de français.
> ...



Hop hop hop ! Arrète d'essayer de me faire pleurer. Le taux de chômage des jeunes diplômés, tout diplôme confondu, était largement plus important lorsque j'avais ton âge. La différence c'est que ta génération n'a même plus envie de se révolter contre l'ordre établi par d'autres.

Quant au taux de thésaurisation élevée en France, il est une moyenne. Et le fait que cette moyenne soit élevée est essentiellement du au taux d'épargne très élevé du quintile disposant des plus gros revenus (les 20% les plus riches, pour ceux qui ne parlent pas le volapuk), qui contribuent à 80% de l'épargne totale des ménages. Les 20% des français les plus pauvres ont une épargne nulle ou négative, les 20% qui suivent ont un taux d'épargne de 5%, globalement. Il ne sont donc pas concerné par ce phénomène sociologique qu'est l'épargne.


----------



## ringo.starr (7 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Faut faire un peu de sociologie du pouvoir, lorsqu'on fait de l'économie, sinon on n'y comprend rien.



Nul besoin de tant d'effort, il suffit d'écouter certains grands de ce monde venus des U.S vendant si bien leur capitalisme :



> Ce qui est bon pour nous l'est aussi pour vous


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2010)

355 voix contre, 5 voix pour : les sénateurs rejettent la fin de la clause de compétence générale des collectivités.
Quand je pense que j'avais parié un très bon resto sur un rejet à une bonne majorité, j'aurais du parier un 3 macarons sur un rejet massif !  (ça fait quand même un petit 99% de rejet, ce truc...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2010)

C'était tellement évident que tu aurais dû parier la Rolex, au moins tu aurais réussi ta vie


----------



## inkclub (7 Juillet 2010)

pour les gones 

http://www.korben.info/lyon-sexe-place-terreaux.html

@+


----------



## fedo (7 Juillet 2010)

> Mais il y a une frange infime de la population qui dispose du pouvoir  économique, et qui, grâce à cela, essaye de contrôler le pouvoir  politique, et fait en sorte que les populations qu'elle assujettit à ses  seuls intérêts n'aient, comme l'a si bien résumé l'un d'entre eux, du  temps de cerveau disponible que pour rêver de produits de consommation,  fait également en sorte que tout autre modèle économique de production  soit défavorisé par la fiscalité et/ou les obstacles administratifs.  Comme elle fait en sorte que le système éducatif (et c'est  particulièrement vrai en France) lui coûte, à elle, classe possédante,  le moins cher possible, et qu'il développe le moins possible l'esprit  critique de leurs assujettis.



je sais que quand on s'attaque à la société de consommation et au  pouvoir d'achat on touche un nerf.

arrête l'écrieur, pas toi, ne nous ressort pas le mythe réchauffé des 100 familles.
personne ne contrôle l'économie. tu ne peux contrôler qu'une part très faible des volumes financiers chaque jours sur un marché déterminé (par exemple 3000 milliards d'euro sur les marchés monétaires c'est impossible à contrôler, idem sur les marchés boursiers même les apporteurs de liquidité sont vite débordés), tu peux influencer une politique de taux d'intérêt et d'émission monétaire.
tu peux batailler contre la réglementation ou acheter du temps.

mais tu ne contrôle pas le hasard (contrairement à ce que pense croire nombre d'analystes quantitatifs qui travaillent dans le secteurs financiers) et le risque.

la population dans son immense majorité achète la société de consommation comme sa structure sans qu'on l'y force et tu l'as dit tout même:



> Ils aspirent à être riches.



c'est pour ça que ça marche, parce que tu crois que tu peux avoir ta chance.

après comme tu travailles dans le privé tu sais comment ça marche, faut faire du chiffre et désormais tous les coups sont permis.



> Arrète d'essayer de me faire pleurer. Le taux de chômage des jeunes  diplômés, tout diplôme confondu, était largement plus important lorsque  j'avais ton âge. La différence c'est que ta génération n'a même plus  envie de se révolter contre l'ordre établi par d'autres.



impossible sauf si c'était en 1993 ou en 2008 pour la France.
et oui tu as raison en partie sur ma génération qui adhère très largement à la société de consommation et au matérialisme.
personne ne l'y a forcé et pourtant elle a connu la précarité et la croissance molle du franc fort puis de l'euro fort.
mais elle a peut-être compris qu'il y a pas d'ordre établi par un petit groupe.



> Quant au taux de thésaurisation élevée en France, il est une moyenne. Et  le fait que cette moyenne soit élevée est essentiellement du au taux  d'épargne très élevé du quintile disposant des plus gros revenus



les hauts revenus ne thésaurisent pas ils placent (et d'ailleurs il n'auraient pas du ces derniers temps) et achètent de l'immobilier en dur ou en papier pour bénéficier des exonérations fiscales.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2010)

*les parisiens et banlieusards apprécieront...* 

*et là-bas, ça rigole pas! *


----------



## Dead head (7 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> (&#8230 et oui tu as raison en partie sur ma génération qui adhère très largement à la société de consommation et au matérialisme.
> personne ne l'y a forcé (&#8230



Je ne sais pas de quelle génération tu es, je n'ai pas d'idée sur ton âge. Tu sembles pourtant faire partie de cette génération qui, dès les premiers biberons ou les premières années, a été mise dans la position de rendre son temps de cerveau disponible, abreuvée de télévision (et, donc, de publicités) et ce, dès le réveil et jusqu'au coucher. L'emmerdant, c'est qu'il peut encore se passer des choses entre deux moments télévisuels (de la même manière qu'il peut encore y avoir des émissions entre eux "tunnels" de pub). (*)

Alors, quand tu dis que personne n'a forcé ta génération à adhérer à la société de consommation et au matérialisme (**), tu me fais gentiment sourire.


(*) J'ai l'honneur d'exercer la profession qui fait tant crier nos puissants ces jours-ci. Et je me souviens d'un de mes directeurs de rédaction qui osait se lamenter devant ses subordonnés de ne pouvoir vendre des revues faites uniquement de publicités&#8230;

(**) Je n'ai jamais compris cette manière d'appeler "matérialisme" ce qui est l'exact contraire de l'amour de la matière : l'amour de l'argent. La matière est concrète, elle a été le berceau de la vie, des arts&#8230; L'argent est une idée, un symbole, l'irréalité &#8212; même si c'est lui qui exerce le pouvoir. Les prétendus "matérialistes" sont souvent en réalité des gens qui ont horreur de la matière.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2010)

Point Godwin atteint...


> La ligne de la riposte a été lancée, mardi 6 juillet au Raincy (Seine-Saint-Denis), par Xavier Bertrand. En dénonçant les "méthodes fascistes" de certains sites Internet, il visait directement Mediapart, qui a multiplié les révélations sur l'affaire Bettencourt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Point Godwin atteint...



Moi, ce qui me choque le plus, c'est qu'ils se plaignent d'être atteint dans une chose dont ils sont totalement dépourvus. Plus ils sont pourris, plus ils se drapent dans leur soit disant honneur


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> je sais que quand on s'attaque à la société de consommation et au  pouvoir d'achat on touche un nerf.



Tu crois ça parce que tu ne sais pas ce dont tu parles lorsque tu parles de société de consommation. D'ailleurs nous ne sommes plus depuis longtemps dans une société de consommation, nous sommes dans une société de sur-consommation. 



> arrête l'écrieur, pas toi, ne nous ressort pas le mythe réchauffé des 100 familles.
> personne ne contrôle l'économie. tu ne peux contrôler qu'une part très faible des volumes financiers chaque jours sur un marché déterminé (par exemple 3000 milliards d'euro sur les marchés monétaires c'est impossible à contrôler, idem sur les marchés boursiers même les apporteurs de liquidité sont vite débordés), tu peux influencer une politique de taux d'intérêt et d'émission monétaire.
> tu peux batailler contre la réglementation ou acheter du temps.
> 
> mais tu ne contrôle pas le hasard (contrairement à ce que pense croire nombre d'analystes quantitatifs qui travaillent dans le secteurs financiers) et le risque.



Tu vois, là, par exemple, c'est une vraie illustration. Je te parle d'économie, et tu ne parles que de financiarisation. De marchés boursiers. De marchés monétaires. Comme si tu avais fini par être persuadé (par tes études ?) que l'économie se résume aux flux financiers et aux jeux boursiers.
Mais ces jeux-là, combien de personnes y jouent ? 100 000 personnes de par le monde, pas tellement plus. Un infime pourcentage de l"humanité qui a acquis, envers et contre toute valeur d'humanité, le droit de créer de la valeur à partir de rien. En faisant croire que la batterie d'indicateurs tous plus fantaisistes et vides de sens dont ils se sont dotés pour "lire" les "marchés" pouvaient permettre de justifier rationnellement leurs décisions, alors que l'on sait très bien que ces décisions sont prises en dehors de tout calcul rationnel autre que faire du pognon grace :
- au pognon des autres;
- à l'inaccessibilité des marchés financiers au commun des mortels, 
- à la valeur réelle créée par l'économie réelle.

Car, vois-tu, pour que des gens s'amusent à créer de la valeur à partir de rien, il faut que d'autres en chient et créent de la valeur à partir d'une réalité. Il faut qu'il y ait une production réelle.

Et c'est de cela dont je te parle.
Pour que la production réelle continue à être soutenue, il faut faire croire aux gens que les produits qu'on veut leur vendre leur sont utiles. Pour que Liliane Bétencourt ait son argent de poche du mois, il a fallu faire croire à des générations de femmes que des produits bourrés de substances cancérigènes étaient bons pour leur peau, leur corps et leur santé. Pour que les pétroliers puissent se gaver, il a fallu qu'ils fassent croire à nos parents et nos grands-parents qu'ils pouvaient bruler de l'énergie fossile comme qui rigole, qu'il y en aurait toujours, qu'on était aussi sur une fontaine. Pour que les industriels de l'agro-alimentaires se gavent, il a fallu qu'ils nous fassent croire qu'en rajoutant des produits de synthèse à base de pétrole, on se nourrirait mieux, etc.
Et pour que ça marche, il a fallu que certains d'entre eux contrôlent les médias de masse, en achetant la complicité des gouvernants de l'époque, afin de disposer de notre temps de cerveau disponible pour nous faire croire que la possession de biens non durables étaient le firmament du bonheur de l'humanité, et le meilleur des palliatifs pour oublier qu'une toute petite fraction seulement de l'humanité pourrait détenir des biens durables.

Si la financiarisation a pu se produire, c'est parce que ce phénomène existe. On pourrait décapiter tous les traders, raser toutes les officines bancaires, que cette économie productive existerait toujours.

C'est de ça dont je te parle. Et ça, ça se contrôle, et ça se contrôle depuis longtemps. Les "100 familles" issues de la révolution industrielle sont à peu près toutes mortes depuis longtemps, mais d'autres ont su avantageusement les remplacer, et contrôler l'essentiel de la production des biens manufacturés, les banques qui soutiennent cette production, et les médias qui permettent de l'écouler.






> la population dans son immense majorité achète la société de consommation comme sa structure sans qu'on l'y force et tu l'as dit tout même



Elle n'achète pas la société de consommation, elle achète de quoi se nourrir. Se loger, se transporter, et, pour une partie d'entre elle, tout ce qui peut lui faire croire qu'elle n'est pas si loin de la vie de ceux qui sont pétés de thunes et qui font la une des médias dont la population est gavée faute de développement de son esprit critique.





> c'est pour ça que ça marche, parce que tu crois que tu peux avoir ta chance.


Ah non, du tout. Tu ne crois pas que tu peux avoir ta chance, sauf si tes capacités intellectuelles sont particulièrement basses (ce qui peut être un gage de réussite, chaque jour nous en offre son lot d'illustration). Tu achètes du rêve. Point barre. Ça te permet de tenir dans ta vie de crasse.



> après comme tu travailles dans le privé tu sais comment ça marche, faut faire du chiffre et désormais tous les coups sont permis.



Oui, je travaille dans le privé, mais j'ai adopté un autre modèle économique que "tous les coups sont permis".





> impossible sauf si c'était en 1993 ou en 2008 pour la France.



Ah non, le taux de chomage ne se mesure pas seulement au taux instantané, mais à la durée. Certes, 93 est à 2 point de plus de 83-88. Mais 83-88, c'est la sortie du plein emploi. Personne n'est habitué, l'université n'accueille pas encore 80% d'une classe d'âge (les statistiques ne sont donc pas faussées comme elles le sont à partir des années 90), les postes de directions sont remplis par la dernière génération du plein emploi, quadragénaire (donc encore 20 ans devant eux), et cette génération reste collée. Elle reste tellement collée que lorsque l'économie se reconfigure, elle est toujours collée, et qu'elle subit de plein fouet le second pic de 93-95, dans lequel la pyramide des âges sera plus favorable. En économie (l'économie qui s'intéresse au hommes, pas celle qui s'intéresse aux mathématiques), on appelle cette génération la génération sacrifiée.




> et oui tu as raison en partie sur ma génération qui adhère très largement à la société de consommation et au matérialisme.
> personne ne l'y a forcé et pourtant elle a connu la précarité et la croissance molle du franc fort puis de l'euro fort.
> mais elle a peut-être compris qu'il y a pas d'ordre établi par un petit groupe.



C'est parce qu'elle ne comprend rien à rien. A part qu'elle peut essayer d'enculer les autres générations, ça, je crois qu'elle l'a compris. L'ordre n'est pas établi par un petit groupe, il est la résultante d'une multitude d'actions émises par des gens qui ne se concertent pas, mais qui uvrent dans le même sens : baiser le reste de la société pour s'en sortir à court terme. Ça suffit pour aboutir à un mouvement convergent vers la stratégie de base des vrais conquérants, ceux qui croient dur comme fer dans les vertus d'un bon monopole encadré par des lois protectrices achetées par cher à des parlementaires facilement corruptibles.





> les hauts revenus ne thésaurisent pas ils placent (et d'ailleurs il n'auraient pas du ces derniers temps) et achètent de l'immobilier en dur ou en papier pour bénéficier des exonérations fiscales.



Si tu veux. Sauf que tu as tort, car plus tu as de liquidités disponibles, plus la part de tes revenus qui "dort" sous forme d'épargne est importante. Mais passons. Ils placent, si tu veux. En tout cas ils niquent ta théorie de l'épargne forte répandue comme un large phénomène dans la population. "Les ménages épargnent", mon cul.


----------



## fedo (8 Juillet 2010)

> Tu crois ça parce que tu ne sais pas ce dont tu parles lorsque tu  parles  de société de consommation. D'ailleurs nous ne sommes plus depuis  longtemps dans une société de consommation, nous sommes dans une société  de sur-consommation.


c'est le même cycle industriel  (long) mais après le basculement vers l'ingénierie du bilan (faire de  l'argent en comprimant les coûts) et des accords de l'Uruguay round.  c'est la fin du fordisme.

pour éviter de casser la société de consommation, on met alors en  place des politiques monétaristes issues des nouvelles théories de  Milton Friedman pour lutter contre l'inflation à 2 chiffres traînée  depuis les années 70.
une grande idée avec la conséquence que l'on sait sur le taux de "chômage  naturel" qui en découle, au nom du pouvoir d'achat.
tu vois le  pouvoir d'achat des uns c'est le chômage des autres à cause la relation  entre inflation/salaires/taux d'intérêt/masse monétaire.

et la  seule solution pour lutter contre l'inflation qui vient nécessairement  dans la société de consommation (tu ne peux pas y échapper), c'est un taux d'épargne globale des classes sociales qui limite le revenu disponible à capter ou le chômage qui fait baisser les rémunérations.



> Si la financiarisation a  pu se produire, c'est parce que ce  phénomène  existe. On pourrait décapiter tous les traders, raser toutes les  officines bancaires, que cette économie productive existerait  toujours.


malheureusement c'est faux.
si tu supprimes  toutes les banques, tu flingues l'économie entière et même la Corée du Nord.
à l'automne 2008,  Henry Paulson secrétaire au Trésor républicain met au point le plan TARP  pour sauver les banques non sauvées par des rachats. il le présente au  Congrès, celui le refuse. et le refus vient de représentants  républicains tendance libertarienne qui ne veulent surtout pas entraver  le jeu du capitalisme et de l'aléa moral.
mais ils finiront pas approuver  le second texte et par sauver la finance coupable. pourquoi?
parce si  les banques font faillite, tu ne récupères pas ton argent, ton  entreprise non plus, les états font faillite car ils ont tous recours  aux marchés financiers pour se financer.
la valeur des actifs  disparaît. c'est la demande qui fait tourner l'économie pas l'offre (ceux qui prétendent le contraire, à savoir essentiellement l'école de Chicago a complétement disparu des écrans radars depuis 2008).
la  crise de 2008 en est l'illustration flagrante.

voilà pourquoi les banques sont toujours en vie. et les Etats Nation aussi.




> Tu vois,  là, par exemple, c'est une vraie illustration. Je te parle  d'économie, et tu ne parles que de financiarisation. De marchés  boursiers. De marchés monétaires. Comme si tu avais fini par être  persuadé (par tes études ?) que l'économie se résume aux flux financiers  et aux jeux boursiers.
> Mais ces jeux-là, combien de personnes y jouent ? 100 000 personnes de  par le monde, pas tellement plus. Un infime pourcentage de l"humanité  qui a acquis, envers et contre toute valeur d'humanité, le droit de  créer de la valeur à partir de rien. En faisant croire que la batterie  d'indicateurs tous plus fantaisistes et vides de sens dont ils se sont  dotés pour "lire" les "marchés" pouvaient permettre de justifier  rationnellement leurs décisions, alors que l'on sait très bien que ces  décisions sont prises en dehors de tout calcul rationnel autre que faire  du pognon grace :
> - au pognon des autres;
> - à l'inaccessibilité des marchés financiers au commun des mortels,
> ...


tes  préjugés te trahissent encore une fois.
je suis le premier a  dénoncer le baratin mathématique bidon (voir le sujet sur les actions  apple dans le comptoir ou sur la dette) et la financiarisation de  l'économie (tu peux checker tous mes messages). je n'ai ni eu aucun lien  avec la finance/banque/multinationale/gestion de patrimoine durant mes  études ni après. je me désole aussi de la pauvreté de leur connaissance  en économie réelle.
mais j'ai toujours veillé à refiler le moins  possible de blé à ces gens là.
si ces gens jouent avec tout cet  argent c'est grâce à cette formidable économie basée à plus de 60% sur  la consommation qu'absolument personne ne choisit de remettre en  question même après un méga crash.

pour beaucoup de gens, il  fallait punir les banques (à juste titre), mais attention, pour le reste  on continue.

ceux que tu dénonces comme étant les seuls  responsables sont en train de gagner parce qu'il nous divise alors qu'on  a un diagnostic en partie commun.



> Pour que les pétroliers  puissent se gaver, il a fallu qu'ils fassent  croire à nos parents et nos grands-parents qu'ils pouvaient bruler de  l'énergie fossile comme qui rigole, qu'il y en aurait toujours, qu'on  était aussi sur une fontaine.


c'est un des piliers de la  société de consommation: les hydrocarbures.
mais aujourd'hui qui est  prêt à renoncer à l'automobile et au modèle de la société californienne ?

c'est  d'ailleurs le principal risque pour la société de consommation puisque  les réserves mondiales disponibles seraient surévaluées de 30% (si la  théorie de la formation des types de pétrole est exacte).
et là le  risque de rupture brutale dès 2014 selon le Pentagone (1er consommateur  au monde).
si telle pénurie grave survenait ça serait l'hécatombe  pour l'économie réelle.
et si tu crois que c'est de l'instrumentalisation de la part du Pentagone tu trouveras une étude de l'université d'Oxford toute récente qui vient dire la même chose ou presque.



> il faut que d'autres en chient  et créent de la valeur à partir d'une  réalité. Il faut qu'il y ait une production réelle.
> 
> Et c'est de cela dont je te parle.
> Pour que la production réelle continue à être soutenue, il faut faire  croire aux gens que les produits qu'on veut leur vendre leur sont  utiles.


c'est bien là le coeur de notre divergence.
mon  point de vue c'est que les lavages de cerveau et la contrainte physique  des sociétés totalitaires ont échoué à convaincre leurs peuples qu'ils  vivaient dans la meilleure société possible.
alors malgré le  matraquage publicitaire, l'utilisation subtiles des codes structurels de  la société dans la communication, le marketing issu des neuros sciences  et même la dépendance financière je pense que pour ça marche encore il  faut que ce soit au moins accepté partiellement et non contraint.
voilà  pour notre part de responsabilité.

des boîtes ont dépensé des  fortunes pour imposer des standards parfois meilleur que la concurrence  en utilisant toute la panoplie et se sont plantées.
pourquoi? pas  accepté.



> Oui, je travaille dans le privé, mais j'ai adopté  un autre modèle  économique que "tous les coups sont permis".


tu as bien  de la chance de pouvoir le faire, parce que les méthodes de management  basées sur la concurrence à outrance en collègues et ses dérives  zélatrices sont la réalité quotidienne de beaucoup d'entre nous.



> Ah  non, le taux de chomage ne se mesure pas seulement au taux  instantané, mais à la durée. Certes, 93 est à 2 point de plus de 83-88.  Mais 83-88, c'est la sortie du plein emploi. Personne n'est habitué,  l'université n'accueille pas encore 80% d'une classe d'âge (les  statistiques ne sont donc pas faussées comme elles le sont à partir des  années 90), les postes de directions sont remplis par la dernière  génération du plein emploi, quadragénaire (donc encore 20 ans devant  eux), et cette génération reste collée. Elle reste tellement collée que  lorsque l'économie se reconfigure, elle est toujours collée, et qu'elle  subit de plein fouet le second pic de 93-95, dans lequel la pyramide des  âges sera plus favorable. En économie (l'économie qui s'intéresse au  hommes, pas celle qui s'intéresse aux mathématiques), on appelle cette  génération la génération sacrifiée.


on trouve toujours  une façon d'accommoder les chiffres à sa sauce... mais la récession de  2002-2003 vient après la réforme des 35 heures échangées contre la  modération salariale et surtout l'introduction de l'interim.
se  rajoutant en plus l'euro fort qui plombe littéralement la croissance  pour 3 ans le tout sur un chômage déja haut (et dont les chiffres sont  déjà truqués), donc pas moyen d'entrer sur le marché du travail...
et  alors là, on appelle effectivement ça une génération sacrifiée. comme  celle 2008.

les emplois disparus en 2008, beaucoup ne reviendront  certainement jamais.
c'est que les économistes (plutôt keynésiens)  qu'on n'invite pas à la télé disent aux journaux que les gens ne lisent  pas (sont pas gratuits).



> L'ordre n'est pas établi par un  petit groupe, il est la résultante d'une  multitude d'actions émises par des gens qui ne se concertent pas, mais  qui &#339;uvrent dans le même sens : baiser le reste de la société pour s'en  sortir à court terme. Ça suffit pour aboutir à un mouvement convergent  vers la stratégie de base des vrais conquérants, ceux qui croient dur  comme fer dans les vertus d'un bon monopole encadré par des lois  protectrices achetées par cher à des parlementaires facilement  corruptibles.


tu passes d'une caricature à une autre. ces  gens se méprisent entre eux autant qu'ils nous méprisent. certains ont  des intérêts objectifs communs mais de cour terme. on s'allie, on se  trahie puis on s'entretue. pour le lobbying et "les cadeaux"  OK.

un exemple: Wall Mart (numéro 1 mondial de la distribtion) veut entrer sur le marché bancaire avec licence bancaire aux USA. ben les banques, elles veulent pas. mais elles pourront difficilement l'empêcher, le retarder peut-être.
chez nous les banques ont fait des misères à Carrefour et à Auchan qui ont créé des filiales bancaires et surtout elles ne voulaient pas quelles puissent distribuer des cartes de crédit.

tu sous estimes le rôle du hasard et la combinaison des faits  historiques.
la société de consommation s'est façonné dans les années  50 avec le retour à la paix, la volonté d'autre chose, l'organisation  du travail/mode de production issus des années 20 et rodée pendant la guerre, la révolution  industrielle des hydrocarbures...

c'est pas en changeant le  personnel qu'on change les choses. si tu en mets d'autres c'est pareil  ou presque ou pire.



> Si tu veux. Sauf que tu as tort, car  plus tu as de liquidités  disponibles, plus la part de tes revenus qui "dort" sous forme d'épargne  est importante. Mais passons. Ils placent, si tu veux. En tout cas ils  niquent ta théorie de l'épargne forte répandue comme un large phénomène  dans la population. "Les ménages épargnent", mon cul.


désolé  c'est toi qui te trompe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

Bon, les gars, en ce qui me concerne, je trouve votre débat plutôt passionnant, de grande qualité et d'excellente tenue (ce qui nous change des débats télévisés, mais pour ça, qui en eut attendu moins de vous ?) mais là, j'ai un peu peur que le commun des mortels piliers et habitués du bar ne décrochent un peu, vous devriez ouvrir un sujet (au comptoir ?) rien que pour ça (moi, j'irais m'y abonner).

En tout cas, le choc entre le jeune loup de l'économie et le "vieux" routier de la sociologie, c'est pas rien, hein ! :love:




fedo a dit:


> désolé  c'est toi qui te trompe.



Cela dit, fedo, il faut combien de Mme L.B. à 40 millions d'&#8364;/mois* qui épargne 75% de son revenu pour parvenir en France à une moyenne de 17% des revenus, malgré une immense majorité de ménages qui n'épargnent rien ou peut s'en faut 

Moi, ce que je retiens, c'est qu'un calcul rapide montre que moins de 6000 ménages comme le sien épargnant la même somme qu'elle en France suffirait pour que la moyenne d'épargne des ménages atteigne 17% des revenus alors même que tous les autres n'épargneraient absolument rien, donc ton argument ne contredit absolument pas ce que nous dit l'écrieur, parce que le chiffre global donné dans l'article ne signifie rien, une statistique significative serait un tableau donnant le pourcentage de l'épargne par tranche de revenus, et là, je pense comme l'écrieur que le résultat pourrait te surprendre !

Faudrait demander à Rezba, tiens, il a peut-être les chiffres, lui ! 


(*) autre illustration des propos de Re l'écrieur au sujet de ceux qui produisent de la richesse à partir de rien : elle ne produit absolument rien (enfin, presque rien, parce que les scandales politico-financiers qui orbitent autour d'elle font quand même "vendre du papier ), elle se contente d'engranger la majorité du fruit du travail de milliers de personnes qui de leur côté doivent se contenter de miettes infimes de la richesse qu'ils produisent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, les gars, en ce qui me concerne, je trouve votre débat plutôt passionnant, de grande qualité et d'excellente tenue (ce qui nous change des débats télévisés, mais pour ça, qui en eut attendu moins de vous ?) mais là, j'ai un peu peur que le commun des mortels piliers et habitués du bar ne décrochent un peu, vous devriez ouvrir un sujet (au comptoir ?) rien que pour ça (moi, j'irais m'y abonner).
> 
> En tout cas, le choc entre le jeune loup de l'économie et le "vieux" routier de la sociologie, c'est pas rien, hein ! :love:



Je plussoie.


----------



## fedo (8 Juillet 2010)

> Cela dit, fedo, il faut combien de Mme L.B. à 40 millions d'&#8364;/mois* qui  épargne 75% de son revenu pour parvenir en France à une moyenne de 17%  des revenus, malgré une immense majorité de ménages qui n'épargnent rien  ou peut s'en faut
> 
> Moi, ce que je retiens, c'est qu'un calcul rapide montre que moins de  6000 ménages comme le sien épargnant la même somme qu'elle en France  suffirait pour que la moyenne d'épargne des ménages atteigne 17% des  revenus alors même que tous les autres n'épargneraient absolument  rien, donc ton argument ne contredit absolument pas ce que nous dit  l'écrieur, parce que le chiffre global donné dans l'article ne signifie  rien, une statistique significative serait un tableau donnant le  pourcentage de l'épargne par tranche de revenus, et là, je pense comme  l'écrieur que le résultat pourrait te surprendre !


il n'y a pas 6000 ménages comme le sien en France puisqu'elle doit être la 2ème ou 3ème fortune.
les milliardaires y en a pas beaucoup (24) en France.
et surtout leur épargne ne travaille que très peu sur des comptes en France car les taux sont trop bas et l'euro n'est plus une valeur refuge (le franc suisse au contraire...).



> vous devriez ouvrir un sujet (au comptoir ?) rien que pour ça (moi,  j'irais m'y abonner).



il faudrait copier/coller nos échanges.
appelons ça: société de consommation, pouvoir d'achat: le débat interdit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2010)

Des TGV "low cost" envisagés par la SNCF pour 2012

Ils vont faire comme Ryanair : faire voyager les gens debout ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> il n'y a pas 6000 ménages comme le sien en France puisqu'elle doit être la 2ème ou 3ème fortune.
> les milliardaires y en a pas beaucoup (24) en France.
> et surtout leur épargne ne travaille que très peu sur des comptes en France car les taux sont trop bas et l'euro n'est plus une valeur refuge (le franc suisse au contraire...)



Relis mieux, j'ai mis "moins de 6000 ménages", et c'est en supposant que la totalité des 13 millions d'autres n'épargnent absolument rien ! Maintenant, les chiffres de l'épargne des ménages en France dont j'ai eu connaissance, c'est "10% des ménages représentent 80% de l'épargne des ménages", et ce ne sont pas les ménages actifs, qui épargnent en majorité (eux, en général, pour 1 &#8364; d'épargne, ils paient 10&#8364; de remboursement de prêt, donc leur épargne ne représente qu'une fraction infime de leur dette, ce qu'on appelle de l'épargne négative), mais les retraités.



fedo a dit:


> appelons ça: société de consommation, pouvoir d'achat: le débat interdit



Pourquoi "interdit" ? C'est plutôt "le débat qu'il faut avoir", mais un débat comme celui ci, pas comme ceux dont TF1 nous abreuve, ou chaque participant n'a pour objectif principal que d'essayer d'empêcher les autres d'exposer sereinement leurs arguments !


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, fedo, il faut combien de Mme L.B. à 40 millions d'/mois* qui épargne 75% de son revenu pour parvenir en France à une moyenne de 17% des revenus, malgré une immense majorité de ménages qui n'épargnent rien ou peut s'en faut
> 
> Moi, ce que je retiens, c'est qu'un calcul rapide montre que moins de 6000 ménages comme le sien épargnant la même somme qu'elle en France suffirait pour que la moyenne d'épargne des ménages atteigne 17% des revenus alors même que tous les autres n'épargneraient absolument rien, donc ton argument ne contredit absolument pas ce que nous dit l'écrieur, parce que le chiffre global donné dans l'article ne signifie rien, une statistique significative serait un tableau donnant le pourcentage de l'épargne par tranche de revenus, et là, je pense comme l'écrieur que le résultat pourrait te surprendre !
> 
> Faudrait demander à Rezba, tiens, il a peut-être les chiffres, lui !




Je lui ai déjà dit, mais il ne lit que la moitié des phrases.

Alors, l'épargne par tranche de revenus, donc.







"
Le taux dépargne ,  globalement croissant avec le niveau de vie, est particulièrement élevé  (de lordre de 35 %) pour les 20 % les plus aisés (_graphique 1_).  Ces derniers dégagent ainsi 80 % de lépargne totale des ménages en  2003. Le taux dépargne des plus modestes se situe, selon la méthode  destimation utilisée, entre &#8722;11 % et 1 %. La consommation des plus  modestes a ainsi très probablement excédé en 2003 la somme des revenus  quils ont perçus."


Source INSEE

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h37 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Des TGV "low cost" envisagés par la SNCF pour 2012
> 
> Ils vont faire comme Ryanair : faire voyager les gens debout ?



Non, c'est plus subtile.
J'ai fait leur enquête prospective il y a quelques jours.
Envisagé : plus de sièges dans les rames, des arrivées à Massy-Palaiseau, Marne la Vallée, etc en lieu et place des gares parisiennes, 20 à 40 mn de plus sur les trajets.
Pour un tarif qui est grosso modo le tarif proposé lorsque tu réserves 15 jours à l'avance. Pas du tout le rapport entre les tarifs du low-cost aérien et les courriers normaux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, c'est plus subtile.
> J'ai fait leur enquête prospective il y a quelques jours.
> Envisagé : plus de sièges dans les rames, des arrivées à Massy-Palaiseau, Marne la Vallée, etc en lieu et place des gares parisiennes, 20 à 40 mn de plus sur les trajets.
> Pour un tarif qui est grosso modo le tarif proposé lorsque tu réserves 15 jours à l'avance. Pas du tout le rapport entre les tarifs du low-cost aérien et les courriers normaux.



Tiens, ils n'ont pas pensé à installer des sièges sur le toit des voiture ? Sinon, une idée pour Rian Air, pour casser encore plus les prix :


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, ils n'ont pas pensé à installer des sièges sur le toit des voiture ? Sinon, une idée pour Rian Air, pour casser encore plus les prix :



Une autre compagnie l'a réellement envisager


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur et fedo a dit:
			
		

> débat intéressant et de haute volée



Et pendant ce temps la, ayez confiance, tout va bien, dormez et épargnez braves gens.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> On pourrait décapiter tous les traders, raser toutes les officines bancaires...


Ca c'est un programme qui me plais! Je vote pour!  :love:


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca c'est un programme qui me plais! Je vote pour!  :love:



Julrou, sors de ce corps !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca c'est un programme qui me plais! Je vote pour!  :love:



Oui, mais toi, c'est parce que tu es un humaniste, vu les torts qu'ils ont causé, je pense que les faire gratter 18 heures par jour au fin fond d'une mine de sel de sibérie pour le reste de leur vie serait plus adapté ! :modo:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2010)

Voyage au bout de la nuit pour le premier avion solaire

Vu que la technique marche, je me demande si on ne pourrait pas équiper le nouvel avion présidentiel super bling-bling du nabot avec ça, histoire d'économiser un peu le kérosène.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Voyage au bout de la nuit pour le premier avion solaire
> 
> Vu que la technique marche, je me demande si on ne pourrait pas équiper le nouvel avion présidentiel super bling-bling du nabot avec ça, histoire d'économiser un peu le kérosène.





> L'avion, qui tient plus du planeur que du Boeing 747 ou de l'avion de chasse, a ainsi pu propulser son pilote *à une vitesse de 70 km/h environ* pendant toute la durée de la nuit



Ce qui nous fait le Paris Nouille Orque en 83 heures et 15 mn environ, je ne suis pas certain que ça serait suffisant pour qu'il arrive à réfléchir à quelque chose de sensé à dire à l'arrivée


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2010)

tiens... il me semblait qu'il avait été proposé de mettre les "verbiages politiques" ailleurs 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, les gars, en ce qui me concerne, je trouve votre débat plutôt passionnant, de grande qualité et d'excellente tenue (ce qui nous change des débats télévisés, mais pour ça, qui en eut attendu moins de vous ?) mais là, j'ai un peu peur que le commun des mortels piliers et habitués du bar ne décrochent un peu, vous devriez ouvrir un sujet (au comptoir ?) rien que pour ça (moi, j'irais m'y abonner)





iDuck a dit:


> Je plussoie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui nous fait le Paris Nouille Orque en 83 heures et 15 mn environ, je ne suis pas certain que ça serait suffisant pour qu'il arrive à réfléchir à quelque chose de sensé à dire à l'arrivée



Pourtant, avec 5 ou 6 ceerveaux remarquablement irrigués, il ne devrait pas avoir trop de mal.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------

Paul le poulpe passera-t-il bientôt à la casserole?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Di Rupo prendra le relais de De Wever.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2010)

Ca m'en bouche un coin! :rateau:


----------



## havez (8 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Di Rupo prendra le relais de De Wever.



Excellente nouvelle à mon avis


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2010)

havez a dit:


> Excellente nouvelle à mon avis



Ouais, surtout que contre l'Espagne c'est un atout majeur et il peut faire la différence avec le génie qu'on lui connaît.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2010)

Tentative de contrefeu !

Je n'accuse ni ne disculpe la dame, mais ça fait quand même un an que ç'est sorti et comme par hasard ça monte en mayonnaise maintenant...

*Tartuffes !*


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> ()
> 
> *Tartuffes !*




Je leur préfère les truffes


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tentative de contrefeu !
> 
> Je n'accuse ni ne disculpe la dame, mais ça fait quand même un an que ç'est sorti et comme par hasard ça monte en mayonnaise maintenant...
> 
> *Tartuffes !*




Ben si tu pensais que par honnêteté intellectuelle, ils allaient s'abstenir d'allumer tous les contre-feus possibles &#8230;  Quelque chose me dit que ça n'en est qu'un, mais qu'il vont en trouver d'autres


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si tu pensais que par honnêteté intellectuelle, ils allaient s'abstenir d'allumer tous les contre-feus possibles   Quelque chose me dit que ça n'en est qu'un, mais qu'il vont en trouver d'autres



Bien sur que non, mais ce qui me tue c'est qu'ils croient que ça ne va pas se voir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Bien sur que non, mais ce qui me tue c'est qu'ils croient que ça ne va pas se voir.



Ben moi, ce qui me tue, c'est que justement, ça ne va pas se voir &#8230; Chez les gens qui comptent, ceux qui choisissent leur bulletin de vote en fonction des derniers commentaires de Claire Chazal au 20H de TF1, qui n'ont jamais procédé à un vote de conviction de toute leur vie, qui marchent au "mieux disant" en termes de promesses électorales, et comme ceux là sont une majorité en France, il n'y a aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas !

Un des facteurs majeurs qui fait que nous virons à la république bananière, c'est l'absence de conscience politique d'une majorité de français, ceux que les politiciens appellent les indécis, ceux qui votent un coup d'un côté un coup de l'autre en se disant "Ah, celui là, il a une bonne tête, il va bien remonter le pays", mais qui ont depuis toujours abandonné tout esprit critique.

Ça n'est pas une histoire de droite ou de gauche, c'est une affaire d'abandon de citoyenneté par des gens qui estiment (consciemment ou inconsciemment) que penser par eux même, c'est mal, qu'il vaut mieux laisser nos dirigeants penser à notre place !


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

Si, si, ça se voit.

Sauf que pour faire plus opportuniste comme sondage il faut se lever de bonne heure, et que  comme tu dis, ça ne servira à rien: on n'est pas en Mai 2012 et demain est un autre jour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, ce qui me tue, c'est que justement, ça ne va pas se voir  Chez les gens qui comptent, ceux qui choisissent leur bulletin de vote en fonction des derniers commentaires de Claire Chazal au 20H de TF1, qui n'ont jamais procédé à un vote de conviction de toute leur vie, qui marchent au "mieux disant" en termes de promesses électorales, et comme ceux là sont une majorité en France, il n'y a aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas !
> 
> Un des facteurs majeurs qui fait que nous virons à la république bananière, c'est l'absence de conscience politique d'une majorité de français, ceux que les politiciens appellent les indécis, ceux qui votent un coup d'un côté un coup de l'autre en se disant "Ah, celui là, il a une bonne tête, il va bien remonter le pays", mais qui ont depuis toujours abandonné tout esprit critique.
> 
> Ça n'est pas une histoire de droite ou de gauche, c'est une affaire d'abandon de citoyenneté par des gens qui estiment (consciemment ou inconsciemment) que penser par eux même, c'est mal, qu'il vaut mieux laisser nos dirigeants penser à notre place !



En plus les électeurs souvent ne lisent pas les programmes et ne s'intéressent que moyennement aux discours des candidats. Ils ne retiennent que 2 ou 3 propositions qui les intéressent particulièrement et l'impression qu'ils ont du candidat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si, si, ça se voit.



Non, *tu* le vois, *je* le vois, mais beaucoup ne le verront pas, c'est là que le bât blesse !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si, si, ça se voit.
> 
> Sauf que pour faire plus opportuniste comme sondage il faut se lever de bonne heure, et que  comme tu dis, ça ne servira à rien: on n'est pas en Mai 2012 et demain est un autre jour.



Plus opportuniste et plus débile. Ces sondages ne veulent rien dire.


----------



## duracel (9 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> En plus les électeurs souvent ne lisent pas les programmes et ne s'intéressent que moyennement aux discours des candidats. Ils ne retiennent que 2 ou 3 propositions qui les intéressent particulièrement et l'impression qu'ils ont du candidat.


 
Au hasard:
-Sécurité: notre pays est au bord de la guerre civile
-Fiscalité: la pression fiscale est trop forte, les impôts vont baisser (ou au moins ne pas augmenter....)

Le reste est souvent inaudible, invisible, oublié.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2010)

Courroye et Bassères, enquêteurs indépendants

Woerth : le rapport déjà contesté (Le Monde)


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2010)

Allez pour détendre 

Daubé libéré du 9 juillet 2010 (Région Savoie)



> *Surveiller la piqûre de tique*
> 
> Insecte gourmand de sang, la tique pénètre avec sa tête sous la peau pour le sucer. Sa piqûre a de quoi faire peur car elle peut transmettre une maladie grave : la maladie de Lyme.* Cela reste, heureusement, extrêmement grave.*


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Allez pour détendre&#8230;
> 
> Daubé libéré du 9 juillet 2010 (Région Savoie)&#8230;



Ces saloperies pénètrent la peau de leur tête et de leur première paire de pattes. C'est çe qui les rend si attachantes. Personnellement, j'en ai attrapé deux par des chevaux, c'est du bonheur. 

Et pour se détendre également :

Les petits ricains se percheraient à la noix de muscade.  Le cousin du fils du frère de mon père a essayé il y a quelques années, il a juste attrapé une envie de vomir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2010)

*ouvrez la cage aux oiseaux... *


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juillet 2010)

> Si vous vous trouvez nez à nez avec un serpent, composez le "18".



Et on leur dit quoi ?

- Bonjour monsieur le pompier, je suis nez à nez avec un serpent.
- Il vous a mordu ?
- Non, on est juste nez à nez, mais il me regarde en chien de faïence.
- &#8230;
- Ah ouais mais c'est l'article qui m'a dit de vous appeler. En plus un serpent qui regarde en chien, c'est suspect non ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2010)

*Démission, le conseil des anciens de la droite à Woerth*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2010)

La députée UMP Marland-Militello veut réguler la liberté de la presse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La députée UMP Marland-Militello veut réguler la liberté de la presse



Je pratique les sports de combat avec application ; à la rentrée je m'inscris dans un club de tir... Juste pour être prêt... :style:
A populu fattu bisogna marchja!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La députée UMP Marland-Militello veut réguler la liberté de la presse



Voilà, voilà... Si on ne peut pas les faire taire à propos de Woerth, on va trouver de quoi les occuper 5 minutes ailleurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Voilà, voilà... Si on ne peut pas les faire taire à propos de Woerth, on va trouver de quoi les occuper 5 minutes ailleurs



À moins que l'objectif ne soit justement de les faire taire


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

La cupidité c'est lié au nom?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> La cupidité c'est lié au nom?



Kill 'em all!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À moins que l'objectif ne soit justement de les faire taire



Pas la peine de les faire taire. Il suffit de censurer. 




jpmiss a dit:


> La cupidité c'est lié au nom?



Faut croire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Michel Platini victime d&#8217;un malaise à Johannesburg.


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2010)

et une prune pour Monsanto !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> et une prune pour Monsanto !



Par contre, pour avoir fait mourir de faim ou de désespoir des milliers d'indiens (d'Inde, hein, pas d'Amérique) en leur fournissant (à prix d'or) des semences sans les prévenir que les fruits en seraient stériles s'ils étaient re-semés l'année suivante, ou en leur promettant des récoltes mirifiques, alors que les rendements réels étaient quasi nuls, là, aucune sanction !


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2010)

Si faire tourner cet article !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2010)

Paul le poulpe, le véritable champion du monde


----------



## Cybry (12 Juillet 2010)

Ils arrivent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2010)

Des scientifiques développent une voiture pour non-voyants


----------



## Dead head (13 Juillet 2010)

*« Vous avez promis la lune, et vous donnez l'enfer ».*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2010)

A la télévision, Fidel Castro dit craindre un confit atomique


----------



## Gronounours (13 Juillet 2010)

Un confit atomique, c'est à partir d'un canard irradié ?


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juillet 2010)

« À labordage », le droit dauteur et le cyberespace en BD.

J'aurais pu le poster dans Nos BéDés, mais compte tenu du sujet et de sa proximité avec l'actu' ce sera ici, na!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2010)

En pleine affaire Woerth, Laurent Wauquiez s'est rendu à Londres notamment pour chercher des fonds pour son propre parti politique


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Le cornet de frites va augmenter.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Mais où va le monde


----------



## havez (14 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le cornet de frites va augmenter.



Une très mauvaise nouvelle pour nous qui sommes belges


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Je suis avec vous chers compatriotes .


----------



## Cybry (14 Juillet 2010)

Consolez-vous les belges, une nouvelle qui donnera envie à beaucoup de français de s'exiler plus au nord


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Consolés vous les belges, une nouvelle qui donnera envie à beaucoup de français de s'exiler plus au nord


T'as rien compris, c'est le contraire: dans le sud on se fait livrer des femmes du nord tous les été :style:


----------



## havez (14 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as rien compris, c'est le contraire: dans le sud on se fait livrer des femmes du nord tous les été :style:



C'est court l'été, comparé à toute l'année


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2010)

havez a dit:


> C'est court l'été, comparé à toute l'année


Chez toi peut être...


----------



## rizoto (14 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le cornet de frites va augmenter.





Cybry a dit:


> Consolez-vous les belges, une nouvelle qui donnera envie à beaucoup de français de s'exiler plus au nord



De la a faire un parallèle entre frites et nichons....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> De la a faire un parallèle entre frites et nichons....



Ajoutes un corps à tes nichons, et tu le tiens, le parallèle : ce sont les pickles chers aux frites de nos amis belges !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2010)

Manque que Liliane Bettancourt...


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Consolez-vous les belges, une nouvelle qui donnera envie à beaucoup de français de s'exiler plus au nord



Ouai et y a le cul qui avec, le bide et j'en passe... facile d'avoir de plus gros seins quand est grosse 
N'importe quoi


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ajoutes un corps à tes nichons, et tu le tiens, le parallèle : ce sont les pickles chers aux frites de nos amis belges !



nimportnawak

ça, c'est mieux:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai et y a le cul qui avec, le bide et j'en passe... facile d'avoir de plus gros seins quand est grosse
> N'importe quoi



'fectivement



ppf: 

ah ben quand même 
quoi qu'au final, ça lui fait une belle jambe au gars :rose:


----------



## Dead head (14 Juillet 2010)

France 2, service public. 14 juillet 2010, 12 h 30.

Un récent sondage indique que 79 % des français sont fiers d'être français ; selon la dame qui interroge Éric Besson, ils étaient 89 % il y a un an. Elle demande donc au ministre ce qu'il pense de cette baisse. Elle ne pense pas une seconde à lui poser la question de savoir si son "débat" sur l'identité nationale a raté son objectif. Elle est journaliste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> nimportnawak
> 
> ça, c'est mieux:



Pas du tout ! Avec ça, plus de jeu de mot possible ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




Dead head a dit:


> Elle est journaliste.



Sur le service public, et elle a sans doute envie de le rester !

Je ne sais pas si tu es au courant, mais en cas d'interview d'homme politique, la règle est que la liste des questions à poser lui est soumise d'avance, et qu'il supprime ou modifie ce qu'il veut dans cette liste !


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout ! Avec ça, plus de jeu de mot possible !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------
> 
> ...



Heu...
Non.
Il n'y a que les présidents de la république qui se permettent ce genre de règle. Et que certains journalistes ne respectent pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Heu...
> Non.
> Il n'y a que les présidents de la république qui se permettent ce genre de règle. Et que certains journalistes ne respectent pas.



Alors, il y a des présidents de la république dont je n'ai pas eu connaissance de l'élection (parce que je connais un journaliste qui a du suivre cette règle avec des gens dont j'ignorais qu'ils eussent été un jour président de la république), quant au journalistes ne respectant pas ces règles (lorsqu'ils interview des gens au pouvoir, of course), soit ils ne font pas partie du service public, soit ils souhaitent le quitter, à mon humble avis


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2010)

OTAR©


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Avec un X c'est plus zolie. :love:


----------



## Dead head (15 Juillet 2010)

*Un Grec obtient 160 000 euros pour figurer par erreur sur un pot de yaourt turc vendu par une laiterie suédoise*. (Vous suivez ?).

Dans un registre moins amusant :
*Sans s'en rendre compte, Liliane Bettancourt révèle que son taux d'imposition est bien inférieur à celui des salariés de L'Oréal et de tous ceux qui n'ont que leur travail pour vivre.*http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0101646656-liliane-bettencourt-paie-t-elle-des-impots


----------



## inkclub (15 Juillet 2010)

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...n-nouveau-drone-de-combat_1387957_651865.html

@+ :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

?!... 

Y'a un fil actualités, pour ça...


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

La marrée noire de BP, décidément ça continue pas d'arrêter...

Mais bon si on regarde le bon côté des choses y a plus qu'à boucher la fuite de la fuite et après ils pourront boucher la fuite en fait 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------




Dead head a dit:


> Dans un registre moins amusant :
> *Sans s'en rendre compte, Liliane Bettancourt révèle que son taux d'imposition est bien inférieur à celui des salariés de L'Oréal et de tous ceux qui n'ont que leur travail pour vivre.*http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0101646656-liliane-bettencourt-paie-t-elle-des-impots



Magnifique... nan mais donnez-moi un fusil à lunette, une petite formation de snipper à l'AFPA et je vais faire du ménage, je sais pas mais ça me démange en ce moment, je veux bien me sacrifier, je me fais chier en ce moment de toute façon...


----------



## Dead head (15 Juillet 2010)

La Phrance, pays des Droâââts de l'homme, risque d'être un des derniers pays où les droits de l'homme ne sont que les droits de l'homme hétérosexuel.

*L'Argentine, pays catholique, légalise à son tour le mariage homosexuel.



*


JPTK a dit:


> Magnifique... nan mais donnez-moi un fusil à lunette, une petite formation de snipper à l'AFPA et je vais faire du ménage, je sais pas mais ça me démange en ce moment, je veux bien me sacrifier, je me fais chier en ce moment de toute façon...



Je sens qu'on va suivre le même stage.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je sens qu'on va suivre le même stage.




Mon psy il dit que c'est mal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

En septembre, ce bon gros facho de Tonton PATOCH s'inscrit au club de tir à côté de la maison... :style:
On pourra discuter calibres :love:


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En septembre, ce bon gros facho de Tonton PATOCH s'inscrit au club de tir à côté de la maison... :style:
> On pourra discuter calibres :love:



Pour l'instant j'ai que la 22 long rifle, mais bon c'est efficace déjà quand même.
J'ai aussi 2-3 flingues chez mon vieux, faudra que je les récupère, y a du lourd, et puis c'est de la bonne mécanique quoi, ça fait plaisir, ça se démonte sans même un tournevis


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Pour l'instant j'ai que la 22 long rifle, mais bon c'est efficace déjà quand même.
> J'ai aussi 2-3 flingues chez mon vieux, faudra que je les récupère, y a du lourd, et puis c'est de la bonne mécanique quoi, ça fait plaisir, ça se démonte sans même un tournevis


 
moi je prefere l'opinel, je te fais un sourire kabyle avec ça t'entends ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> moi je prefere l'opinel, je te fais un sourire kabyle *avec ça t'entends ? *


Roi Heenok...


----------



## iMacounet (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> moi je prefere l'opinel, je te fais un sourire kabyle avec ça t'entends ?


Une phrase sans langage sms !


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

bravo jeune fanatique 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Une phrase sans langage sms !


 
je fais comme les meduse je m'adapte à l'environnement


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

*Kafka à Roissy : mon bébé et moi dans la folie  sécuritaire*


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Kafka à Roissy : mon bébé et moi dans la folie  sécuritaire*



Caricature à peine :

"Mais quelle idée de prendre son BB pour des obsèques cette conne ??"

"Ah voilà la ptite histoire histoire pour nous faire verser une larme, mais n'oublions pas que ces mesures sont là avant tout pour nous protéger du TERRORISME !!!"


Nan mais je le sais pourtant je le sais, jamais lire les réactions... :hein:


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Caricature à peine :
> 
> "Mais quelle idée de prendre son BB pour des obsèques cette conne ??"
> 
> ...



Il y en a d'autres dans l'autre sens 

Cela dit, le côté absurde du truc n'est même pas abordé réellement....

Pour voyager, il faut des papiers d'identité...pour faire des papiers d'identité, il faut des photos...vous avez déjà essayé de faire des photos d'identité pour un gamin de 2 mois?...moi oui...en respectant le cahier des charges fluctuant des préfectures de police (rappel : pas de main visibles soutenant l'enfant, fond parfaitement uniforme, pas de sourire ou d'expression marquée... ...ils sont rares les photographes acceptant cela.... donc ça prend grosso modo 3h, incluant montage lourd sous photoshop )...

Tout cela pour des papiers d'identité, donc.

lesquels sont valables bien trop longtemps pour que la physionomie d'un nourrisson ne change pas (grosso modo, on passe du stade pruneau encore frippé au stade de finition correcte)...donc contrôler l'identité d'un nouveau né sur la base de papier d'identité...comment dire...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2010)

Si ça se trouve il était fourré à la nitro le marmot! Comment savoir? 
Et puis bon je vois le genre de bobo hystéro de la nana en plus (portant son fils en écharpe, couches lavables, probablement allaitante...).
Une vraie tête de victime à se prendre des claques toute la journée  







Comme dit un des commentaires:"Quand on a une mentalité d'assiègé, on se sent assiégé"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

Je te trouve bien injuste 
Les bobos n'ont pas des vies faciles!


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> (portant son fils en écharpe, couches lavables, probablement allaitante...).




Une écharpe....Alors avec un renard, je vois bien mais avec son fils?






Quoi???? Il était mort??? 

Alors c'est encore plus absurde de demander les papiers d'identité


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

de toute façon la place d'un bébé n'est pas dans un enterrement sa peut lui causer un traumatisme profond


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Dedieu !!!! Mais quel est le corniaud mal branlé qui a fait un gosse à cette estrasse ?!!?


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2010)

C'est ce qu'on appelle faire un enfant dans l'dos


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dedieu !!!! Mais quel est le corniaud mal branlé qui a fait un gosse à cette estrasse ?!!?


 
*trop d'vin trop d'joints et voila l'résultat*


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> *trop d'vin trop d'joints et voila l'résultat*




c'est un truc stupéfiant, hein 

tare, c'est voulu après joés


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> *trop d'vin trop d'joints et voila l'résultat*



dis, t'as pas un imac à réparer toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> *trop d'vin trop d'joints et voila l'résultat*




*Beat On The Brat
Beat On The Brat
Beat On The Brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh- oh

What can you do?
What can you do?
With a brat like that always on your back
What can you do? (lose? )*


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

ha mais vous ete fous en fait !


----------



## duracel (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ha mais vous ete fous en fait !


 
Ladies and gentlemen
Mais qui l'accompagne ? BENNY B.
B-E-2N, Y-B, mon nom à moi, c'est Benny B, oui tu l'as deviné
Comme toi je veux la justice, essaye de défendre mes droits
Partout où tu vois la foule, c'est qu'on parle de moi
Je descends des quartiers soit disant mal fréquentés
Où la P.J y passe les trois-quarts de la journée
Mais j'en ai marre de tout ça
J'en ai marre de cette vie là
Et pour sortir de cette impasse, je ferais n'importe quoi !

Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !
Mais vous êtes fous ? Oh oui !


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2010)

Mais d'où vient la coiffure du JP


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dedieu !!!! Mais quel est le corniaud mal branlé qui a fait un gosse à cette estrasse ?!!?



Bah... Jp ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2010)

bandankulai! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------

Je mérite d'être sucé!


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> bandankulai!


 
ha merde c t toi pardon  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2010)

*Paul le poulpe dans votre iPhone*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2010)

Corée du Nord: «On m'a enlevé un kyste près de l'oreille avec un couteau et sans anesthésie»


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Corée du Nord: «On m'a enlevé un kyste près de l'oreille avec un couteau et sans anesthésie»


Jipé !... 
"On" t'attends là-bas !... 


Tsss, tsss...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Jipé !...
> "On" t'attends là-bas !...


T'inquiète, au train où ça va ça sera bientôt pareil ici :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (16 Juillet 2010)

*Sous le charabia se cache souvent le mensonge ou l'escroquerie.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Sous le charabia se cache souvent le mensonge ou l'escroquerie.*



Ben en tout cas, les effets sont immédiats, les OPCA* annoncent tous des fins de prises en charge anticipées, j'en suis déjà à mon troisième budget refusé, le FAFIEC, par exemple à cessé toute nouvelle acceptation de dossier pour les entreprises de moins de 10 salariés depuis le 15 juin, soit deux mois et demi après l'ouverture de la campagne 2010*, alors que sur la campagne 2009, il était encore possible d'obtenir une prise en charge en janvier 2010

(*) Organismes Paritaires Collecteurs Agréés, ce sont ces organismes de branches qui collectent la taxe finançant la "formation professionnelle continue"

(**) La taxe formation est payée fin février par les entreprises, mais les reçus libératoires, nécessaires pour les dépôts de dossiers ne leur parviennent (aux entreprises) en général que fin mars, donc, les premiers dépôts de dossiers arrivent début avril, ce qu'on considère comme le début de campagne d'un millésime donné. Le principe est que ces organismes prennent des dossiers en charge tant que les fonds collectés ne sont pas épuisés (frais de gestion déduits).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Sous le charabia se cache souvent le mensonge ou l'escroquerie.*





> « Depuis 1995, l'Etat a régulièrement ponctionné les ancêtres du FPSPP. Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais aujourd'hui nous sommes aujourd'hui dans une obligation de résultat très forte vis-à-vis des salariés et des demandeurs d'emploi. Avec la crise, nous avons des responsabilités importantes à assumer. »



Ca n'est peut-être pas nouveau mais il se trouve en plus que depuis 3 ans le nain et sa clique passent leur temps à essayer de faire main basse sur tous les fonds qui leur passent sous le nez et auxquels ils ne devraient pas toucher.


Et en parlant du nain... Sarkozy obtient la condamnation d'un journal satirique


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et en parlant du nain... Sarkozy obtient la condamnation d'un journal satirique



Cela dit mon canard, je pense qu'à sa place tu te serais faché aussi :


> Ces photomontages utilisent «sans autorisation limage de son visage, le représentant nu en train de subir un acte sexuel derrière les barreaux dune cellule de prison, agenouillé en slip dans un cachot () et le présentant nu en train dimposer un acte sexuel à une chèvre», selon le jugement consulté par lAFP.


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2010)

Z'avez pas 100 balles, je viens de fonder un parti politique ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2010)

> Ces photomontages utilisent «sans autorisation limage de son visage, le représentant nu en train de subir un acte sexuel derrière les barreaux dune cellule de prison, agenouillé en slip dans un cachot () et le présentant nu en train dimposer un acte sexuel à une chèvre», selon le jugement consulté par lAFP.



Fut un temps, le méchant BackCat m'avait sucré un photomontage dans "Façon grands peintres", parce que j'avais utilisé l'image du visage de Toumaï, alors que je ne la montrais même pas en train de se faire "honorer" par un bouc...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit mon canard, je pense qu'à sa place tu te serais faché aussi :



Le problème n'est pas de savoir s'il doit être fâché ou pas (on peut comprendre qu'il le soit) mais de savoir si ça mérite ou pas un recours à la justice.


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas de savoir s'il doit être fâché ou pas (on peut comprendre qu'il le soit) mais de savoir si ça mérite ou pas un recours à la justice.



Je ne l'aime pas, mais ça ne m'empèche pas de penser qu'il a raison, au moins sur le fond (il semblerait qu'il y ait à redire sur la forme, mais ça n'est pas étonnant). La liberté de la presse n'exclue pas un minimum de respect du à la fonction, sinon au personnage.


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne l'aime pas, mais ça ne m'empèche pas de penser qu'il a raison, au moins sur le fond (il semblerait qu'il y ait à redire sur la forme, mais ça n'est pas étonnant). La liberté de la presse n'exclue pas un minimum de respect du à la fonction, sinon au personnage.





Qu'est-ce que le "respect" ? Qu'est-ce que le "respect dû à la fonction" ? Ses prédécesseurs avaient une idée de la "fonction" qui les empêchaient de porter plainte.

Qu'est-ce que la liberté de la presse ? Doit-elle être limitée par le "respect de la fonction" ? Auquel cas, effectivement, il faut condamner les journaux qui caricaturent les dieux, prophètes et gourous de toute religion.

Enfin, depuis quand Nicolas Sarkozy a-t-il lui-même le respect de sa fonction ? Si c'était le cas, ça se saurait. Et depuis quand Nicolas Sarkozy est-il respectable ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne l'aime pas, mais ça ne m'empèche pas de penser qu'il a raison, au moins sur le fond (il semblerait qu'il y ait à redire sur la forme, mais ça n'est pas étonnant). La liberté de la presse n'exclue pas un minimum de respect du à la fonction, sinon au personnage.



Pour ce qui est du respect dû à la fonction, il serait bon que celui qui l'occupe actuellement en fasse - enfin - preuve. Ca nous éviterait d'être la risée du monde et ce serait un préalable à ce qu'il soit respecté en tant que président. 

Pour le reste, ça se discute. Comme dit dans l'article, c'est de l'humour potache, trash mais de là à porter l'affaire en justice... d'autant plus que ça crée un déséquilibre entre le plaignant et les poursuivis car, contrairement aux poursuivis, le plaignant bénéficie d'une immunité judiciaire dûe à sa fonction.

Alors certes, ce n'est pas une raison pour laisser passer tout et n'importe quoi (et d'autres avant lui ont aussi fait appel à la justice) mais, de toutes façons, Sarko est très (trop) susceptible pour tout ce qui touche à son image (cf. l'affaire de la poupée vaudou, dont il est aussi question dans l'article et qui méritait encore moins un recours à la justice que cette affaire là).


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2010)

De toute façon, le simple fait que cet individu soit président est en soi une atteinte au respect du à la fonction, mais lui, il est le seul à ne pas pouvoir être poursuivi pour ça, en raison de son immunité !  


EDIT : Quoi qu'à la réflexion, il ne s'est pas élu tout seul, ce sont ceux qui ont votés pour lui, qui devraient être poursuivi :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

Relisez moi au lieu de monter dans les tours !

_La liberté de la presse n'exclue pas *un minimum *de respect du à la fonction, *sinon au personnage. *_

S'il vous faut une explication de texte :
On peut se moquer, mais jusqu'à un certain point. D'où de mon point de vue l'inanité des poursuites contre Ryanair, la poupée vaudou et autres, mais, toujours de mon point de vue, la justification de celle dont il est question. Et si ce monsieur est loin d'être respectable(deadhead, as tu vu que j'avais écrit 'sinon au personnage' ?), sa fonction l'est. 
Je cite iDuck, 'Ca nous éviterait d'être la risée du monde' ? Ce 'nous', c'est parce qu'il représente la France, non ? c'est donc que tu fais bien l'amalgame entre l'homme et la fonction, comme la majorité du monde. Et c'est pour ça que malgré tout ce qu'on peut lui reprocher, de par sa fonction de représentation il y a des limites à ne pas franchir.


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, le simple fait que cet individu soit président est en soi une atteinte au respect du à la fonction, mais lui, il est le seul à ne pas pouvoir être poursuivi pour ça, en raison de son immunité !
> 
> 
> EDIT : Quoi qu'à la réflexion, il ne s'est pas élu tout seul, ce sont ceux qui ont votés pour lui, qui devraient être poursuivi :rateau:



Voilà qui est parfaitement résumé. Mais avec un humour qui pourrait être poursuivi par je ne sais pas un dirigeant de Radio France, par exemple




Romuald a dit:


> Relisez moi au lieu de monter dans les tours !
> 
> _La liberté de la presse n'exclue pas *un minimum *de respect du à la fonction, *sinon au personnage. *_
> 
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris, que Porte ait été foutu à la porte est tout à fait justifié, car il a dépassé "un certain point", le même "certain point" que le journal satirique poursuivi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Relisez moi au lieu de monter dans les tours !



Moi, je ne monte jamais dans les tours, j'habite un pavillon à un seul étage ! 



Romuald a dit:


> _La liberté de la presse n'exclue pas *un minimum *de respect du à la fonction, *sinon au personnage. *_



Non, il n'y a pas de respect du à la fonction, il y a un respect du à la personne qui occupe la fonction du fait de celle ci, c'est pas pareil, et vu qu'il est le premier à bafouer ce respect, ça donne les mains libres à la presse pour en faire autant.



Romuald a dit:


> On peut se moquer, mais jusqu'à un certain point.



Par contre, effectivement, l'article était condamnable, mais pas pour ce que tu nous dit, il aurait du être condamné pour atteinte au respect &#8230; De ses lecteurs, parce que c'est vraiment les mettre plus bas que tout que de les faire payer pour voir d'aussi immondes conneries ! C'était pas "de l'humour un peu trash", c'était "complètement trash, et sans aucun humour" !


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, que Porte ait été foutu à la porte est tout à fait justifié


Foutu à la porte, peut-être pas, mais qu'on lui redresse les bretelles, certainement. Pas parce qu'il parlait de Sarko, mais parce qu'en être réduit à ce genre d'humour de caniveau pour faire rire c'est se moquer des auditeurs.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il n'y a pas de respect du à la fonction


Comme nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur ce point... Et je reprécise : un MINIMUM de respect


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur ce point... Et je reprécise : un MINIMUM de respect



Le "MINIMUM de respect" eut été de ne pas élire cette caricature. Ce minimum n'ayant pas été  Respecté, le reste tombe de lui même !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne l'aime pas, mais ça ne m'empèche pas de penser qu'il a raison, au moins sur le fond (il semblerait qu'il y ait à redire sur la forme, mais ça n'est pas étonnant). La liberté de la presse n'exclue pas un minimum de respect du à la fonction, sinon au personnage.



Tu serais pas en train de te couillemolliser, non?


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu serais pas en train de te couillemolliser, non?


Sans doute. Les effets de l'âge je pense.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je cite iDuck, 'Ca nous éviterait d'être la risée du monde' ? Ce 'nous', c'est parce qu'il représente la France, non ? c'est donc que tu fais bien l'amalgame entre l'homme et la fonction, comme la majorité du monde.



Il est président de la république car le 6 mai 2007 une majorité d'électeurs l'a choisi pour occuper cette fonction pour 5 ans. Ce choix étant fait, pour les 5 années qui suivent, c'est lui qui nous représente, *tous sans exception*.

Et qu'on l'ait choisi ou pas, il me semble qu'on est en droit de demander d'être représenté dignement et pas par un clown qui fait un numéro de cirque, ce qu'est Sarko.

Faute d'être représenté dignement, il ne faut pas s'étonner que les comportements à son égard soient aussi irrespectueux.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2010)

/me se demande si ce fil n'aurait pas dû être renommé depuis pas mal de temps "Le fil des anti-sarko"


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Faute d'être représenté dignement, il ne faut pas s'étonner que les comportements à son égard soient aussi irrespectueux.


Je n'ai jamais dit que je m'en étonnais, ni que je réprouvais d'ailleurs. Simplement qu'il y avait des limites qui _dans ce cas précis_ et _de mon point de vue_ avaient été dépassées. Arrêtez de généraliser, bUrdel !.
Et puis tu m'excuseras, ton argument c'est un peu 'c'est lui qu'a commencé, m'sieu !'.


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit que je m'en étonnais, ni que je réprouvais d'ailleurs. Simplement qu'il y avait des limites qui _dans ce cas précis_ et _de mon point de vue_ avaient été dépassées. Arrêtez de généraliser, bUrdel !.
> Et puis tu m'excuseras, ton argument c'est un peu 'c'est lui qu'a commencé, m'sieu !'.



Le problème avec les "jusqu'à un certain point", les "limites", etc., c'est que cela est trop subjectif.

Personnellement, les blagues, caricatures et attaques à connotation sexuelle ne m'ont jamais fait rire. Je n'ai jamais compris  et je dirais même : je n'ai jamais voulu comprendre  que l'on mélange plaisir et mépris, ou plaisir et insulte. Je trouve que le rire et l'insulte à connotation sexuelle sont non seulement vulgaires mais probablement signes de quelque chose de malsain (la pensée collective qui permet de mettre tous les beaufs de son côté).

Et pourtant, je me battrai pour reconnaître le droit de s'exprimer à cette pensée qui n'est pas la mienne. La censure ou la justice n'ont rien à voir là-dedans.

Cela est mon modeste et subjectif point de vue.


----------



## joéstare (17 Juillet 2010)

1 fois segolene royal a di « Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai jusqu'au bout pour que vous puissiez le dire. »


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

Elle n'a fait que citer Voltaire...


----------



## joéstare (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## inkclub (17 Juillet 2010)

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/fr/wiki/Voltaire

*La liberté d'expression 
*

 L'attachement de Voltaire à la liberté d'expression serait illustré par la très célèbre citation qu'on lui attribue :
 « Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai jusqu'à la mort pour que vous ayez le droit de le dire. » Certains commentateurs (Norbert Guterman, _A Book of French Quotations_, 1963), prétendent que cette citation est extraite d'une lettre du 6 février 1770 à un abbé Le Riche où Voltaire écrirait : « Monsieur l'abbé, je déteste ce que vous écrivez, mais je donnerai ma vie pour que vous puissiez continuer à écrire. » En fait, cette lettre existe mais la phrase n'y figure pas, ni même l'idée. (Voir le texte complet de cette lettre à l'article Tolérance.) Le _Traité de la tolérance_ auquel est parfois rattaché la citation ne la contient pas non plus.


@+


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2010)

*Sous le charabia se cache souvent le mensonge ou l'escroquerie (II).*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2010)

Le plus vieux champagne du monde retrouvé dans la Baltique


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Plus de pomme pour Fabiola ce 21 juillet.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Plus de pomme pour Fabiola ce 21 juillet.



j'adore les news belges... presque aussi bien que Groland... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Plus de pomme pour Fabiola ce 21 juillet.





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> j'adore les news belges... presque aussi bien que Groland... :rateau:



En tout cas, sa vieille majesté ne manque pas d'humour, ni de courage ! J'adore la photo qui illustre l'article ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Ouais moi aussi .


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2010)

Comptez pas sur moi pour vous faire un bisou dans l'oreille...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2010)

encore un coup marketing des fabricants de produits antibactériens... :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> encore un coup marketing des fabricants de produits antibactériens... :sleep:


Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche...


----------



## boodou (19 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche...



Tu t'es lavé les dents au moins ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

A l'eau de javel, après avoir lu la niouze !


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2010)

À combien par mois ?!...


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

Les apéros fessebouq, c'est vraiment de la gnognote !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À combien par mois ?!...





> Le poste de conseiller du président de la République à la sécurité n'existait pas jusque-là dans l'organigramme de l'Elysée.



Vive la réduction des dépenses publiques !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À combien par mois ?!...





iDuck a dit:


> Vive la réduction des dépenses publiques !



Ne soyez pas mauvaises langues, le poste n'existait pas, mais le gus était déjà haut fonctionnaire, et comme le bénévolat n'a pas cours dans la fonction publique, il devait déjà toucher un traitement de préfet, vu qu'il l'était, donc, c'est une mutation, pas une création !


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne soyez pas mauvaises langues, le poste n'existait pas, mais le gus était déjà haut fonctionnaire, et comme le bénévolat n'a pas cours dans la fonction publique, il devait déjà toucher un traitement de préfet, vu qu'il l'était, donc, c'est une mutation, pas une création !


Sans blague ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Sans blague ?!...



Ça va faire plaisir à tous ceux qui passent les concours de la fonction publique pour changer de statut et qui se font recaler ! Au moins comme ça tout le monde voit bien que ça magouille à tous les étages :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne soyez pas mauvaises langues, le poste n'existait pas, mais le gus était déjà haut fonctionnaire, et comme le bénévolat n'a pas cours dans la fonction publique, il devait déjà toucher un traitement de préfet, vu qu'il l'était, donc, c'est une mutation, pas une création !



Ah.
Oui.
Bien sûr.
Parce que pour le remplacer à son ancien poste de préfet délégué à la sécurité et à la défense pour la région  Nord-Pas-de-Calais, y'a plus personne, c'est ça ?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

Au fait, cadeau !
La fausse page facebook de Woerth, par Slate.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> [/COLOR]Au fait, cadeau !
> La fausse page facebook de Woerth, par Slate.





> Xavier Bertrand, Nadine Morano, François Baroin,
> Nicolas Sarkozy, Christian Estrosi et Hervé Morin ont rejoint le groupe L'Internet say mal.
> 6 juillet · Commenter · J'aime · Rejoindre ce groupe
> 
> L'Hadopi aime ça.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2010)

Ah je comprends mieux l'adoration de certains pour la marque maintenant 



> De 1933 à la fin de la Seconde Guerre mondiale en 1945, *la société Hugo Boss* contribue à la confection des uniformes militaires du Troisième Reich, notamment ceux des SS, des Jeunesses hitlériennes et de la Wehrmacht.


----------



## Dead head (20 Juillet 2010)

*Suite royale, massages : voyage ordinaire aux frais de la Pécresse*

*Contre-réforme des retraites : confidentiel défense !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Suite royale, massages : voyage ordinaire aux frais de la Pécresse*





> Dans certains pays comme la Suède, il est très facile, pour tout citoyen, de vérifier les notes de frais des ministres et autres représentants de la collectivité




Et ces Charlots de nous citer régulièrement en exemple, à tous bouts de champs, les mérites des systèmes nordiques... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah.
> Oui.
> Bien sûr.
> Parce que pour le remplacer à son ancien poste de préfet délégué à la sécurité et à la défense pour la région  Nord-Pas-de-Calais, y'a plus personne, c'est ça ?



Bon, d'accord, j'ai oublié de mettre le "", cela dit, pour la défense du Nord-Pas de Calais, il faisait quoi ? Il supervisait la construction d'une nouvelle ligne Maginot destinée à empêcher les belges de rattacher la France à la Wallonie ? Ben ils en auront muté un autre là bas ! Les préfets "hors cadre", c'est pas ce qui manque, il en sort deux fournées chaque année : une de si anse => pot et une de Léna !


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> encore un coup marketing des fabricants de produits antibactériens... :sleep:



Et ça se voit qu'ils ont jamais vu mes chiottes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Les apéros fessebouq, c'est vraiment de la gnognote !



C'est clair et là c'est quand même beaucoup plus beau du coup, ça a beaucoup plus de sens et c'est bcp plus surprenant ! 20 000 tables quand même non de diou !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ces Charlots de nous citer régulièrement en exemple, à tous bouts de champs, les mérites des systèmes nordiques... :sleep:



Mais dans les pays nordiques, la république irréprochable n'est pas un vain mot.


----------



## rizoto (20 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais dans les pays nordiques, la république irréprochable n'est pas un vain mot.



Mouais, mouais... Je ne suis pas trop la politique Suédoise, mais ca me fait toujours marrer quand la tele ou les journaux francophones idéalisent ces pays. D'ailleurs ils font souvent la même chose avec les pays africains mais pas de la même maniere 

Avec les médias c'est tout noir ou tout blanc. Politique, Écologie, Banditisme, etc...  alors qu'en creusant un peu sous la neige, t'as aussi de de la merde... Faut pas rêver.

Mais globalement, leur système est probablement plus transparent car il est beaucoup plus simple (impôt, salaire, retraite. organisation). Ils reforment a temps en prenant le temps.

En France, on se félicitait quand Chirac vendait des airbus en Chine ou quand Sarkozy essaie de refourguer ces rafales au Brésil (ici le  1er ministre suedois n'a pas bronche sur le grippen). Et maintenant, on joue les effarouches en découvrant que certains partis politiques ont des financements opaques...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Mouais, mouais... Je ne suis pas trop la politique Suédoise, mais ca me fait toujours marrer quand la tele ou les journaux francophones idéalisent ces pays. D'ailleurs ils font souvent la même chose avec les pays africains mais pas de la même maniere
> 
> Avec les médias c'est tout noir ou tout blanc. Politique, Écologie, Banditisme, etc...  alors qu'en creusant un peu sous la neige, t'as aussi de de la merde... Faut pas rêver.
> 
> ...



Oui mais là, on parle du train de vie de l'Etat. 

Et si ce qui est dit dans cet article est exact, j'en connais un paquet dans les charlots qui nous gouvernent (où qui ont fait partie du gouvernement) - à commencer par le petit Nicolas - qui seraient très malheureux si l'Etat français avait le même train de vie que l'Etat suédois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> ... j'en connais un paquet dans les charlots qui nous gouvernent (où qui ont fait partie du gouvernement) - à commencer par le petit Nicolas - qui seraient très malheureux si l'Etat français avait le même train de vie que l'Etat suédois.



Ben, déjà l'autre greluche ne l'aurait pas épousé...


----------



## wip (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, déjà l'autre greluche ne l'aurait pas épousé...


Une greluche qui veut du blé, elle épouse un footballeur .

Président, c'est gagne petit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, déjà l'autre greluche ne l'aurait pas épousé...



Mais le mythomane à talonnettes ne sera pas éternellement président.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Proxénétisme : Ribéry et Benzema placés en garde à vue


----------



## woulf (20 Juillet 2010)

A première vue, c'est assez normal qu'une hôtesse de l'air vole... Sauf que...

http://www.liberation.fr/societe/0101647967-une-hotesse-de-l-air-soupconnee-de-vols-en-serie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

L'âne en parachute qui indigne la Russie


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2010)

Les pays nordiques donnent l'exemple


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

PAUL LE POULPE ACCUSE FORMELLEMENT ERIC WOERTH


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2010)

[Troll On :]

Google Nexus One, Microsoft Kin : on remballe !

[: Troll Off]


----------



## fedo (21 Juillet 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> Ils arrivent...



c'est un essai de missile balistique chinois.

pratique les OVNIs pour camoufler des essais militaires...


----------



## richard-deux (21 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais le mythomane à talonnettes ne sera pas éternellement président.



Sûrement, mais il aura une pension de retraite équivalente à son salaire actuel à vie.

Comme VGE et Chirac.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Sûrement, mais il aura une pension de retraite équivalente à son salaire actuel à vie.
> 
> Comme VGE et Chirac.



Faudrait se renseigner un peu avant de dire des bétises 

Et un lien 'grand public' (pour info son salaire actuel est de 19000 roros par mois)


Cela dit je me contenterai bien de leur retraite de base, sans avoir besoin de cumuler avec le reste. Mais je dine plus souvent chez Gégène qu'au Fouquet's.


----------



## richard-deux (21 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait se renseigner un peu avant de dire des bétises
> 
> Et un lien 'grand public' (pour info son salaire actuel est de 19000 roros par mois)
> 
> ...



Ooups!! :rateau:
_L'article 19 de la loi de 1955 précitée prévoit que les anciens Présidents de la République française perçoivent une dotation annuelle d'un montant égal à celui du traitement indiciaire brut d'un conseiller d'Etat en service ordinaire.

Ce montant ne dépend ni de la durée ni du nombre de mandats.

Le montant de la pension est égal aujourd'hui à 63.000,00 euros brut par an.
_

En retraite, le pouvoir d'achat va être en baisse.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> En retraite, le pouvoir d'achat va être en baisse.



Même pas : comme ils ont le droit de cumuler plein de trucs, l'article te dit que VGE et Chichi tournent à 30.000 par mois à l'heure actuelle !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

En Roumanie, le corps de l'ancien dictateur Ceausescu exhumé


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2010)

C'était en 2007, grosse panique ! :affraid:

  


EDIT : Sinon, c'est moi, ou il y a comme un air de famille ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

L'ours Titus a encore fauté, avant de subir une vasectomie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Sinon, c'est moi, ou il y a comme un air de famille ?



Nan. Le nabot est le fils spirituel de Louis De Funès, dont les personnages qu'il jouait étaient roublards, teigneux,.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'ours Titus a encore fauté, avant de subir une vasectomie





> Mais l'ours s'est accouplé avec Ségolène peu avant l'opération



C'est quoi, son nom de famille, à elle ? :mouais:





iDuck a dit:


> Nan. Le nabot est le fils spirituel de Louis De Funès, dont les personnages qu'il jouait étaient roublards, teigneux,.....



Pour être le "fils spirituel", faudrait déjà qu'il soit "spirituel" ! , c'est pas gagné !  Et moi, je parlais de ressemblance physique &#8230;


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2010)

iCorsica​


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

100 patates !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2010)

*chez eux ce ne sont pas les grenouilles! *


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

'lut, Lemmy !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et moi, je parlais de ressemblance physique



Sarko est bourré de tics, de mimiques. A tel point qu'on jurerait voir De Funès. C'est mieux que rien, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2010)

Pitêt, mais regarde mieux les photos (à droite, c'est pas Lefuneste De Funès :rateau, prends le nez (et aussi un peu la bouche), par exemple, si c'est pas du copié/collé ça &#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 100 patates !...



Merci le président du pouvoir d'achat.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 100 patates !...


Net d'impôt


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Net d'impôt



Selon le Canard enchaîné du jour, son impôt sur le revenu représente moins de 25 millions. Soit au maximum 9% des dividendes qu'elle a encaissés de L'Oréal. C'est à dire le même taux d'imposition que celui d'un salarié lambda (dans la même situation de famille, soit une part et demie) gagnant 3 000 euros par mois.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

ah ouais.


Vous je sais pas, mais j'ai du mal à associer un salarié lambda avec 3000 euros.

J'espère être lambda comme ça un jour&#8230;


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'espère être lambda comme ça un jour



Parce que tu le vaut bien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'espère être lambda comme ça un jour&#8230;



Moi aussi. Et même les revenus et l'imposition miraculeusement basse de Liliane Bettencourt, je suis preneur.

Mais j'ai repris textuellement la formule du Canard enchaîné, qui, je dois l'avouer, ne m'a pas heurté en la lisant (ni en la reprenant). Et pourtant je suis très loin d'être un lambda à  3 000 euros par mois.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

Ah mais avec les revenus de Liliane, je suis près a payer 70% d'impôts. Sans soucis, et même avec presque plaisir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

Moi aussi. Car avec les 30% restants, on a de quoi vivre confortablement.


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2010)

ouais enfin avec 3000&#8364; par mois, tu fais plus grand chose aujourd'hui


----------



## duracel (21 Juillet 2010)

De la misère des finances publiques.
Bientôt pareille situation en France?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> ouais enfin avec 3000 par mois, tu fais plus grand chose aujourd'hui



Oué, c'est juste de l'argent de poche


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Bientôt pareille situation en France?



Au prix où sont les ballons de foot ?  Tépafou ? :affraid:

Un sac de supermarché rempli de vieux papiers fera bien l'affaire !


----------



## itako (21 Juillet 2010)

L'ectasy pourrait soigner les victimes de traumatismes ,préparez vous à serrer les dents.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Selon le Canard enchaîné du jour, son impôt sur le revenu représente moins de 25 millions. Soit au maximum 9% des dividendes qu'elle a encaissés de L'Oréal. C'est à dire le même taux d'imposition que celui d'un salarié lambda (dans la même situation de famille, soit une part et demie) gagnant 3 000 euros par mois.



Ce qu' "oublie" de préciser ce journal (et toi par la même occasion) c'est que le statut fiscal de Mme Bettencourt a été fixé par l'administration fiscale.

Jusque là, rien de grave!

Là ou ce n'est plus grave, mais franchement comique, c'est que l'administration fiscale en question, uvrait sous le second septennat de... Mitterand 

Et qui était le 1er ministre de cet ineffable président 

Un certain PB (Pierre Bérégovoy pour les intimes) :rateau:

Je m'appellerais Bettencourt, c'est un monument à la gauche que j'élèverais... 

Où plutôt (pas le chien, comme dirait l'autre) j'irais lire l'article "Le microparti de M. Valls..." page 10 du Monde d'aujourd'hui... 

Un p'tit geste, Liliane


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Aaaah...
Comme on te retrouve bien là, Lemmy...


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2010)

séquence Jean-Pierre Pernaud:"venons en maintenant au respect des traditions avec l'une d'entre elle bien sympathique venue des îles Féroé, le massacre de cétacés"(je vous préviens c'est à gerber:sick

sinon nettement plus drôle: il se dit caillassé par les extraterrestres culte.


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2010)

*BP transforme la marée noire en marée blanche.*

*Les femmes sont multitâches, les hommes, non*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce qu' "oublie" de préciser ce journal (et toi par la même occasion) c'est que le statut fiscal de Mme Bettencourt a été fixé par l'administration fiscale.
> 
> Jusque là, rien de grave!
> 
> ...



Ah. Et c'est la gauche, son "ineffable président" - 'tain, t'as pas vu le nabot qui, dans le genre ineffable, se pose - et un certain PB qui ont inventé le bouclier fiscal grâce auquel cette chère Liliane a reçu de l'Etat 100 millions d'euros en 4 ans ?


----------



## fedo (22 Juillet 2010)

pour ne pas être en reste, la Chine aussi a décidé d'avoir sa marée noire.



> ont inventé le bouclier fiscal grâce auquel cette chère Liliane a reçu de l'Etat 100 millions d'euros en 4 ans ?


dans les contrats de défense on appelle ça des rétro commissions (tu verses des impôts, on t'en rembourse une partie et l'argent se perd en grosses coupures pour financer net d'impôts des partis, personnalités politiques, micro partis et bientôt nano partis voire femto partis un jour à n'en pas douter)
notez que dans les 2 cas les mêmes noms apparaissent...
notez également qu'on ne fait pas ce genre d'opérations sans des cabinets spécialisés.
et qu'on passe par des paradis fiscaux francophones (Luxembourg, Suisse) mais que ceux-ci se vengent de leurs détracteurs hypocrites en balançant (note de la police luxembourgeoise dans l'affaire de l'attentat de Karachi et contre-attaque des banques Suisses dans le cas Woerth).

ça me rappelle le procureur (marié) de New York qui avait voulu s'attaquer aux banques de Wall Street il y a 6 ans. mais elles l'ont eu en le piègeant avec une call girl de luxe.

ce qui est marrant c'est que des sommes hallucinantes en liquide transitent par des grandes banques françaises (BNP dans le cas Bettencourt) et que ces dernières sont soumises à la loi TRACFIN (sur les mouvements de fonds louches, détournements, blanchiment etc).
or, ces dispositifs prévoient d'avertir la cellule du ministère des Finances au-dessus d'un certain montant hebdomadaire pour les retraits en liquide, mais également que l'avertissement auprès du ministère se fait à la discrétion du correspond TRACFIN de l'établissement financier...

autrement dit, si vous êtes milliardaire la banque préférera vous garder comme client plutôt que de vous balancer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah. Et c'est la gauche, son "ineffable président" - 'tain, t'as pas vu le nabot qui, dans le genre ineffable, se pose - et un certain PB qui ont inventé le bouclier fiscal grâce auquel cette chère Liliane a reçu de l'Etat 100 millions d'euros en 4 ans ?



"ineffable" j'ai plutôt (ça me reprend  ) été gentil sur le coup! C'est sous la responsabilité de ce monsieur (qui s'estimait très intelligent) qu'a été créée une loi dite des "35 heures" qui était tellement "intelligente" d'un point de vue économique qu'aucun pays ne l'a reprise... ni tenté de l'imiter, d'ailleurs... 

Quant au bouclier fiscal, il n'aurait pas de raison d'être s'il n'existait pas un impôt dénommé ISF...  Impôt tellement intelligent, lui aussi, qu'il a été supprimé partout où il avait été mis en place... Supprimé par des gouvernements dont la tendance politique n'était pas exclusivement de droite, loin s'en faut... 

Si j'avais un reproche à faire à NS, c'est de ne pas avoir le courage de supprimer _simultanément_ les deux textes! 

Mais bon, il est plus "intelligent" (une fois de plus) d'hurler contre les conséquences que de chercher à rectifier les causes... 

Tu ne serais pas de gauche, par hasard


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2010)

Ksss, ksss !...
Ouais, allez, va z'y Lemmy !...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "ineffable" j'ai plutôt (ça me reprend  ) été gentil sur le coup! C'est sous la responsabilité de ce monsieur (qui s'estimait très intelligent) qu'a été créée une loi dite des "35 heures" qui était tellement "intelligente" d'un point de vue économique qu'aucun pays ne l'a reprise... ni tenté de l'imiter, d'ailleurs...


Mitterand était mort depuis 4 ans quand la loi sur les 35 Heures à été votée...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "ineffable" j'ai plutôt (ça me reprend  ) été gentil sur le coup! C'est sous la responsabilité de ce monsieur (qui s'estimait très intelligent) qu'a été créée une loi dite des "35 heures" qui était tellement "intelligente" d'un point de vue économique qu'aucun pays ne l'a reprise... ni tenté de l'imiter, d'ailleurs...
> 
> Quant au bouclier fiscal, il n'aurait pas de raison d'être s'il n'existait pas un impôt dénommé ISF...  Impôt tellement intelligent, lui aussi, qu'il a été supprimé partout où il avait été mis en place... Supprimé par des gouvernements dont la tendance politique n'était pas exclusivement de droite, loin s'en faut...
> 
> ...



1) Ce monsieur très intelligent ni ceux de gauche qui ont gouverné avec lui ou après lui n'ont inventé les 35 heures. Avant la loi Aubry (idée originale de DSK), il existait déjà une loi qui permettait de passer aux 35 heures, loi De Robien. Cette loi a été instaurée et votée par un gouvernement et une majorité *de droite* (+ centre).

2) Liliane Bettencourt, avec son optimisation et sa fraude fiscale, est la preuve éclatante que le bouclier fiscal ne sert à rien et que chaque année on fait des gros chèques aux plus riches pour rien. Et ça n'a rien à voir avec l'ISF.

D'ailleurs, en 2005 (donc avant l'instauration du bouclier fiscal), la famille Bettencourt avait envisagé de s'exiler dans un pays plus fiscalement amical. Mais ils ont préféré rester et pratiquer l'optimisation fiscale qui, comme on le voit avec l'affaire Woerth-Bettencourt, leur réussit si bien. CQFD, non ?

En fait, le bouclier fiscal est une arnaque.

3) Une suppression de l'ISF pourrait s'envisager selon moi. Mais l'ISF est un symbole et celui qui le supprimera n'est pas né.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h11 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Mitterand était mort depuis 4 ans quand la loi sur les 35 Heures à été votée...



Exact.

*MOUHAHAHA !!!!*


----------



## boodou (22 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mitterand était mort depuis 4 ans quand la loi sur les 35 Heures à été votée...



Mitterrand est éternel voyons !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "ineffable" j'ai plutôt (ça me reprend  ) été gentil sur le coup! C'est sous la responsabilité de ce monsieur (qui s'estimait très intelligent) qu'a été créée une loi dite des "35 heures" qui était tellement "intelligente" d'un point de vue économique qu'aucun pays ne l'a reprise... ni tenté de l'imiter, d'ailleurs...



Je serais toi, je ne m'attarderais pas à jauger l'intelligence des autres, et surtout celle d'un homme qui a réussi à se faire élire "président de gauche" après avoir été "ministre d'extrême droite", parce que visiblement, elle te dépasse 

Quant aux 35 heures, c'était une excellente idée, à la base, dont les seuls défauts étaient  1) de ne pas être assez contraignantes, ce qui fait que la rapacité des financiers les a empêché d'atteindre leur objectif, et 2) que justement les autres pays ne les ont pas reprises, ce qui a créé des disparités économiques.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quant au bouclier fiscal, il n'aurait pas de raison d'être s'il n'existait pas un impôt dénommé ISF...  Impôt tellement intelligent, lui aussi, qu'il a été supprimé partout où il avait été mis en place... Supprimé par des gouvernements dont la tendance politique n'était pas exclusivement de droite, loin s'en faut...



Ben si, il a une raison d'être : faire payer aux nantis qui ont les moyens (et ne se privent pas de les utiliser) de dissimuler la plus grande partie de leurs revenus au fisc, une part plus juste dans leur contribution au fonctionnement du pays dont ils abusent éhontément des avantages !

On a l'exemple d'actualité, ou une certaine L.B., grâce à ce bouclier, en ne payant que 50% de ses revenus officiels, ne paye en fait que 9% de ses revenus réels, et arrose continuellement la classe politique d'enveloppes craft pour que le reste continue d'échapper à l'impôt !

Sinon, ce n'est pas ce même N.S., qui vient aussi de faire en sorte que les seniors restent au chômage deux ans de plus avant de pouvoir toucher une retraite, faisant ainsi faire au régime des retraites de grosses économies grâce à tous ceux qui ainsi n'en percevront jamais, parce qu'ils seront devenus S.D.F. avant d'avoir atteint l'âge requis, et qu'il faut avoir un domicile pour percevoir une retraite ? Celui qui dit aux salariés "il faut travailler plus longtemps" pendant que ses commanditaires se débarrassent de leur personnels "seniors" de plus en plus jeunes, et n'embauchent plus de personnel de plus de 40 ans à d'autres postes que ceux de direction générale ?

Non non, mon petit cémonvélo, vraiment, les évaluations de Q.I., tu devrais éviter, le tien est bien trop bas pour que ça fonctionne !


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, mon petit *cémonvélo*,


Il va encore crier à la persécution !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> pour ne pas être en reste, la Chine aussi a décidé d'avoir sa marée noire.





> Chinas largest reported oil spill emptied beaches along the Yellow Sea



Et ils ne peuvent même pas la renommer "Black sea", c'est déjà pris !


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ils ne peuvent même pas la renommer "Black sea", c'est déjà pris !



[YOUTUBE]9XraJRCtH4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "ineffable" j'ai plutôt (ça me reprend  ) été gentil sur le coup! C'est sous la responsabilité de ce monsieur (qui s'estimait très intelligent) qu'a été créée une loi dite des "35 heures" qui était tellement "intelligente" d'un point de vue économique qu'aucun pays ne l'a reprise... ni tenté de l'imiter, d'ailleurs...
> 
> Quant au bouclier fiscal, il n'aurait pas de raison d'être s'il n'existait pas un impôt dénommé ISF...  Impôt tellement intelligent, lui aussi, qu'il a été supprimé partout où il avait été mis en place... Supprimé par des gouvernements dont la tendance politique n'était pas exclusivement de droite, loin s'en faut...
> 
> ...



si on suit ton raisonnement, d'un point de vue économique, on pourrait passer a 45 heures voir plus ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> si on suit ton raisonnement, d'un point de vue économique, on pourrait passer a 45 heures voir plus ...



En fait, d'un point de vue économique, le mieux serait de réduire tous les salariés et fonctionnaires en dessous d'un certain niveau hiérarchique (disons "tous les "non cadres") en esclavage, ça nous rendrait éminemment plus concurrentiels


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2010)

Une baleine attaque un bateau au large du Cap


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2010)

Pour que tu en parles, c'est que la baleine a obéi aux ordres de Sarko, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour que tu en parles, c'est que la baleine a obéi aux ordres de Sarko, non ?



Non. Si cette baleine a attaqué le bateau, c'est la faute de Mitterrand.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> 1) Ce monsieur très intelligent ni ceux de gauche qui ont gouverné avec lui ou après lui n'ont inventé les 35 heures. Avant la loi Aubry (idée originale de DSK), il existait déjà une loi qui permettait de passer aux 35 heures, loi De Robien. Cette loi a été instaurée et votée par un gouvernement et une majorité *de droite* (+ centre).



Pas la peine de tenter de noyer le poisson. La loi "de Robien" _permettait_, comme tu l'écris, et _n'imposait pas_, ce qui était le cas de la loi commise par "la madone des 35 heures" À ce sujet, beaucoup "oublient" opportunément de rappeler que cette loi a été promulguée sans aucune concertation avec les syndicats. Ce n'est pas le CNPF mais bien la CFDT (qui, elle, avait bien pressenti les cotés néfastes de la chose) qui s'est vivement élevée contre les conditions d'adoption du texte!  Il est vrai que les relations entre Notat et Aubry étaient pour le moins fraîches! 

La paternité de cette loi, telle qu'elle a été réalisée n'est pas à attribuer à DSK (lequel comparait à l'époque Aubry à une tarentule  ) mais à Jospin dont c'était une promesse de campagne



jpmiss a dit:


> Mitterand était mort depuis 4 ans quand la loi sur les 35 Heures à été votée...



En effet, Mitterand était mort depuis quatre ans. Sur ce coup j'ai écrit trop vite, assimilant un gouvernement Jospin à un président effectivement décédé. Et comme je ne suis pas de gauche (au cas où certains auraient des doutes  ) je me sens responsable _et_ coupable! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Quant aux 35 heures, c'était une excellente idée*, à la base, dont les seuls défauts étaient  1) de ne pas être assez contraignantes, ce qui fait que la rapacité des financiers les a empêché d'atteindre leur objectif, et 2) *que justement les autres pays ne les ont pas reprises*, ce qui a créé des disparités économiques.



Ne te connaissant pas, je ne peux juger de ton QI Par contre, j'ai une piste quand je lis ce morceau d'anthologie!  C'est la faute aux autres! 



rizoto a dit:


> si on suit ton raisonnement, d'un point de vue économique, on pourrait passer a 45 heures voir plus ...



tu as beaucoup d'imagination: où vois-tu qu'écrire que la loi sur les 35 heures était inutile et néfaste et le fait de porter la durée de travail à 45 heures ? C'est du niveau d'un tract syndical (je te laisse le choix du syndicat  )  



gKatarn a dit:


> Pour que tu en parles, c'est que la baleine a obéi aux ordres de Sarko, non ?



Pour être un tel persifleur, tu dois être âgé et/ou pas de gauche...   



Sur ce, j'ai à faire!


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et comme je ne suis pas de gauche (au cas où certains auraient des doutes  )
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


C'est beau le Lemmy dans le texte... 
Et ce sont les autres qui persiflent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas la peine de tenter de noyer le poisson. La loi "de Robien" _permettait_, comme tu l'écris, et _n'imposait pas_, ce qui était le cas de la loi commise par "la madone des 35 heures"&#8230; À ce sujet, beaucoup "oublient" opportunément de rappeler que cette loi a été promulguée sans aucune concertation avec les syndicats. Ce n'est pas le CNPF mais bien la CFDT (qui, elle, avait bien pressenti les cotés néfastes de la chose&#8230 qui s'est vivement élevée contre les conditions d'adoption du texte!  Il est vrai que les relations entre Notat et Aubry étaient pour le moins&#8230; fraîches!
> 
> La paternité de cette loi, telle qu'elle a été réalisée n'est pas à attribuer à DSK (lequel comparait à l'époque Aubry à une tarentule&#8230;  ) mais à Jospin dont c'était une promesse de campagne



C'est toi et ceux que tu soutiens qui essayez de noyer le poisson en tapant sur la loi Aubry comme vous le faites. Alors une petite piqûre de rappel de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal.

Et ne t'en déplaise, le vrai père de cette loi, c'est DSK. C'est lui qui en a eu l'idée. Aubry et le gouvernement Jospin n'ont fait que la mettre en oeuvre.

Par ailleurs, soit-dit en passant, cette loi n'a jamais empêché de faire des heures supplémentaires. Et malgré cette si honnie loi, la productivité horaire en France est plus élevée que dans d'autres pays européens, en Allemagne par exemple.

Quant au "travailler plus pour gagner plus" de ton cher NS, c'est environ 400 000 emplois perdus (à cause de la défiscalisation des heures supplémentaires).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------

Un député allemand veut taxer les gros


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

TIENS !! CASSÉ LE BATEAU !! N'est pas intrépide qui veut !  



> Une baleine attaque un bateau au large du Cap
> Les marins sont vivants, la baleine «un peu meurtrie» et le bateau devrait revenir sur la mer dans dix jour


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Une baleine attaque un bateau au large du Cap



Déjà bu, mais ça doit quand même faire tout drôle de se prendre ça sur le coin de la gueule


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Déjà bu, mais ça doit quand même faire tout drôle de se prendre ça sur le coin de la gueule



Ouais, pour en avoir déjà vu passer très près du bateau, on est content qu'elles soient placides la plupart du temps


----------



## woulf (22 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, pour en avoir déjà vu passer très près du bateau, on est content qu'elles soient placides la plupart du temps



Tu confonds avec les baigneuses allemandes et hollandaises qui se prélassent à la plage de Porticcio !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2010)

Arrête, si tu lui dis qu'il y a des gretchen dénudées sur SA plage, il va être intenable. Surtout si elle ont des couettes blondes et une hypertrophie mammaire  :love:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

Et les bottes, t'as oublié les bottes !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2010)

Oui mais non : les bottes SM en cuir à talons de 15cm, c'est pas pratique dans le sable


----------



## ringo.starr (22 Juillet 2010)

C'est pour cela que l'allemand a inventé la sandale.


----------



## woulf (22 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Arrête, si tu lui dis qu'il y a des gretchen dénudées sur SA plage, il va être intenable. Surtout si elle ont des couettes blondes et une hypertrophie mammaire  :love:



J'ai la faiblesse de croire que l'amateur de figatelles et de brocciu ne s'arrête pas à l'hypertrophie mammaire des baleines, mais juge l'ensemble de l'oeuvre, en esthète qu'il est.

Et vu qu'en matière d'art il a pas l'air d'aimer Botero, je me dis que ce cochon va pouvoir continuer à se tenir... Enfin... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2010)

L'album « 20Ten » de Prince offert avec  Courrier International :love:​


----------



## rizoto (22 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'album « 20Ten » de Prince offert avec  Courrier International :love:​



tanpis, je me passerai de CI cette semaine...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> tanpis, je me passerai de CI cette semaine...



Pourquoi ça t'ennuie de payer 3,50 euros pour avoir ta lecture habituelle plus de la musique ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2010)

Lyon: la police inflige une contravention à une fillette qui urine sous un arbre


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "ineffable" j'ai plutôt (ça me reprend  ) été gentil sur le coup! C'est sous la responsabilité de ce monsieur (qui s'estimait très intelligent) qu'a été créée *une loi dite des "35 heures" qui était tellement "intelligente" d'un point de vue économique qu'aucun pays ne l'a reprise... ni tenté de l'imiter, d'ailleurs*...
> 
> Quant au bouclier fiscal, il n'aurait pas de raison d'être s'il n'existait pas un impôt dénommé ISF... * Impôt tellement intelligent, lui aussi, qu'il a été supprimé partout où il avait été mis en place* ()



Bref, pour être _intelligent_, il faut faire comme tout le monde, selon toi. Je n'appelle pas ça de l'intelligence mais, au contraire, du _suivisme_.

D'ailleurs, ça c'est un argument du Sarkozy. "Les z'autres pays y l'ont fait !" on a entendu ça 100 fois. Et toujours dans un seul sens ! Par exemple, que beaucoup d'autres pays que le pays des droâââts de l'homme aient accordé aux homosexuels le droit au mariage (même des pays bien plus cathos que le nôtre) ça, ça ne lui sert pas d'argument au Sarkozy.

En fait, c'est intelligent quand les autres pays font ce dont rêve le Sarkozy. Dans les autres cas, ces pays n'ont aucun intérêt.

Le Sarkozy est une espèce un peu spéciale, qui veut faire comme les autres à condition que les autres fassent comme lui.


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> tanpis, je me passerai de CI cette semaine...



De tout da façon, il est déja introuvable


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Lyon: la police inflige une contravention à une fillette qui urine sous un arbre



et le pire c'est que ce soir elle sera déjà relâchée et recommencera !! 

Heureusement qu'elle a pas coulé un bronze sinon


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> et le pire c'est que ce soir elle sera déjà relâchée et recommencera !!



   



Sinon j'aime beaucoup ce com' :



			
				kikileraleur a dit:
			
		

> bjrs amende justifiée, moi j'aurais meme requalifié ce geste en exibition sexuelle la loi est pout tout le monde, bravo aux Policiers



J'ose espérer tout de même qu'il ne s'agisse que d'un troll... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Lyon: la police inflige une contravention à une fillette qui urine sous un arbre



PV annulé !


----------



## Nephou (22 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> PV annulé !



Bref la ville a décidé de laisser pisser


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juillet 2010)

On en arrive vraiment à des comportements de dingues&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> On en arrive vraiment à des comportements de dingues



Ben, ça semble assez bien s'inscrire dans le cadre du nouveau programme de détection des futurs délinquants dès la maternelle que nous a concocté le mec super intelligent qui a toute l'admiration de notre ami lemm TimeCapsule !


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2010)

Pour rester dans le sujet : aujourd'hui&#8217;hui c&#8217;est le dernier jour pour pouvoir pisser (ou pratiquer tout autre outrage) tranquillement sur le drapeau français : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...FTEXT000022509096&dateTexte=&categorieLien=id

Après minuit ça sera condamnable (et sans nulle doute condamné)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet : aujourd'huihui cest le dernier jour pour pouvoir pisser (ou pratiquer tout autre outrage) tranquillement sur le drapeau français : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...FTEXT000022509096&dateTexte=&categorieLien=id
> 
> Après minuit ça sera condamnable (et sans nulle doute condamné)



La sanction pour outrage au drapeau existe déjà dans la loi. Donc ce nouveau texte ne sert rien sauf à faire de la gesticulation électoraliste.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> PV annulé !



Moi de toute façon j'en veux même pas à la police, mais plutôt aux quotas imposés par Sarko, les flics sont obligés de chercher sous leurs pieds pour les remplir et pendant ce temps ils peuvent pas faire leur vrai boulot, la criminalité. Il y a environ 2500 gros caïds dans PAris et sa banlieue, il suffirait qu'on leur donne les moyens et surtout le temps de les identifier, de monter une vaste opération pour faire un coup de filet qui ferai bcp de mal. Mais non on préfère leur faire coller des topics et y en a qui se suicident à cause de ça car ils ne supportent plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2010)

dixit le mec qui pique dans les supermarchés... :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> dixit le mec qui pique dans les supermarchés... :sleep:



Mets ta main devant ta bouche quand tu bailles car c'est d'un vulgaire je te raconte pas.

En plus je vois même pas le rapport avec mon post, juste une occasion pour toi d'afficher ton mépris, moi je suis conscient de faire un truc illégal, j'irai pas crier au scandale parce que je me fais choper au leclerc et qu'on m'emmène au poste. Mais ça de toute façon c'est pas possible vu ce que j'ai pu voler (très rarement d'ailleurs), dérisoire, il aurait suffit que je paye et l'histoire ce serait arrêtée là.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ...Mais non on préfère leur faire coller des topics...





JPTK a dit:


> ... et qu'on m'emmène au post...



Tu parles de la Horde ?


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2010)

Emmené à la Poste ?


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

je viens de comprendre :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

Maître Eolas :

Demain, j'irai outrager un drapeau revêtu d'une burqa.

*Profitons de notre liberté avant qu'elle n'expire*


----------



## jugnin (23 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais ça de toute façon c'est pas possible vu ce que j'ai pu voler (très rarement d'ailleurs), dérisoire, il aurait suffit que je paye et l'histoire ce serait arrêtée là.



Au revoir jptk !


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Au revoir jptk !



Y en a qui ont de l'ambition quand même ! 

Et puis moi j'ai pas de casier, sauf sur macg


----------



## inkclub (23 Juillet 2010)

rapidshare :love:



@+


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2010)

ouf !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ouf !!!



N'empêche, c'est Dos Jones, qui a du être déçu que la prestation ait été annulée


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> N'empêche, c'est Dos Jones, qui a du être déçu que la prestation ait été annulée


Ce qui nous a surtout gonflé c'est la sirène des pompiers et l'hélico qui a tourné pour venir le chercher 

Moi j'suis plutôt blues et à ce festival nous avions été voir Popa Chubby

On se tâte encore pour le concert de ce soir avec Liz McComb


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2010)

:love: Panthères nébuleuses : Jaya et Pati :love:


----------



## Dead head (26 Juillet 2010)

*Debré: "Le rapport sur la grippe A est une mascarade".*


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Mets ta main devant ta bouche quand tu bailles car c'est d'un vulgaire je te raconte pas.
> 
> .



Ca ne te suffit pas d'insulter les gens sans raison sur le minibar, alors qu'ils ne te parlent même pas ?
Je crois qu'en ce qui concerne le fait de mettre la main devant la bouche avant de dire des conneries, tu es loin devant moi au classement général, non ?
Ah mais comme tu es un garçon intelligent, tu fais le malin dans des parties du forum dans lesquelles tu es sûr que je ne peux pas te virer... En théorie en tout cas...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca ne te suffit pas d'insulter les gens sans raison sur le minibar, alors qu'ils ne te parlent même pas ?
> Je crois qu'en ce qui concerne le fait de mettre la main devant la bouche avant de dire des conneries, tu es loin devant moi au classement général, non ?
> Ah mais comme tu es un garçon intelligent, tu fais le malin dans des parties du forum dans lesquelles tu es sûr que je ne peux pas te virer... En théorie en tout cas...


Messieurs !...
À vingt pas, s'il vous plaît !... 








C'est fini, oui ?!... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2010)

La mort de Michel Germaneau confirmée


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

Aaah, j'aime les propos lénifiants... 



> Si l'on veut bien se fier aux tests


----------



## fedo (26 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Aaah, j'aime les propos lénifiants...



tellement rassurant que les taux interbancaires continuent de monter


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2010)

fedo a dit:


> tellement rassurant que les taux interbancaires continuent de monter



En complément : Une bête comédie de plus


----------



## JPTK (26 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca ne te suffit pas d'insulter les gens sans raison sur le minibar, alors qu'ils ne te parlent même pas ?
> Je crois qu'en ce qui concerne le fait de mettre la main devant la bouche avant de dire des conneries, tu es loin devant moi au classement général, non ?
> Ah mais comme tu es un garçon intelligent, tu fais le malin dans des parties du forum dans lesquelles tu es sûr que je ne peux pas te virer... En théorie en tout cas...




Les gens ? Mais oui si tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme si j'avais pas déjà vu " cet abruti de JPTK" alors que j'étais même pas là...

Je n'ai fait que répondre, méchamment certes, à une énième et nouvelle pique de ta part, peu importe alors l'endroit, ça sort tout seul dans ces cas là, je ne me savais même pas "protégé".

ps : j'ai surtout rien à foutre généralement dans le forum vidéo 



Et sinon je te présente mes excuses si effectivement tu as raison et que j'ai réagis de manière idiote.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2010)

Pourrait-on passer à autre chose s&#8217;il vous plaît messieurs ? Les boites privées ça sert aussi à ça. Merci.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

Et hop !...
Uchimata !... 
(j'adore quand ça tacle; peu importe le bord politique...  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

"Petits arrangements"...


----------



## inkclub (26 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Messieurs !...
> À vingt pas, s'il vous plaît !...
> 
> 
> ...




encore dispo ?   :love:

@+


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> encore dispo ?   :love:
> 
> @+


Sympas, les commentaires à l'article...


----------



## inkclub (26 Juillet 2010)

des nouvelles des pauvres  :love:

en vo 

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

champagne pour faire passer la new précédente  :bebe:  

@+


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2010)

Bon, les gars, on se détend un peu ?


----------



## inkclub (26 Juillet 2010)

on va pouvoir se détendre   :bebe:

@=


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2010)

POP, pas POP !...


----------



## Gronounours (27 Juillet 2010)

Être une pourriture pour faire de la politique, c'est un véritable entrainement alors ? Je croyais que c'était inné pour la plupart&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2010)

Découverte d'un fragment de code de loi vieux de 3 700 ans


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Les «beaux» proposent aux «moches» d&#8217;enfanter.


----------



## Gronounours (27 Juillet 2010)

Je connaissais pas ce meetic des beaux gosses&#8230;



			
				 Une des connasses qui peuplent ce merdier a dit:
			
		

> Lisa Bluemel, 30 ans, a rejoint Beautifulpeople pour « rencontrer des gens et élargir (son) réseau » mais « si une romance naît de ces rencontres, c&#8217;est bien aussi ». Elle a décidé de donner des ovules via ce forum. « Naturellement l&#8217;intelligence et la santé, il n&#8217;y a rien de plus important. Mais pourquoi ne pas essayer de réunir les meilleures caractéristiques pour son bébé ? Qui ne ferait pas cela pour son enfant ? », interroge-t-elle benoîtement.



Je rêve d'un monde où l'on pourrait choisir les caractéristiques de mes enfants.
Je rêve d'un monde où l'on choisirait le futur métier de mes progénitures.
Je rêve d'un monde où l'on éradiquerai les malformations génétiques.
Je rêve d'un monde où il n'y aurait plus de débiles mentaux, de trisomiques et autres handicapés, quelqu'ils soient.

Puis après, je rêverai d'un monde où il n'y aurait plus que d'autres gens beaux comme moi, qui pensent comme moi, qui auront la même religion aussi. Les autres auront été éradiqués.


Triomphe connerie, le monde est à tes pieds.


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2010)

*Les modérateurs, ces gendarmes qui traquent les dérapages sur le Web
*


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> *Les modérateurs, ces gendarmes qui traquent les dérapages sur le Web
> *



On peut lire dans cet article :
« La gestion des commentaires ne peut être confiée à une machine. L'important, explique Jean-Marc Royer, président de Netino, c'est le contexte : "Ce n'est pas le mot qui compte, c'est ce que la personne veut dire. Par exemple, "merde" ou "putain" peuvent être des interjections ou des insultes, selon le contexte. De même, on peut tenir des propos extrêmement racistes ou insultants en utilisant des mots ordinaires." Exemple : "Je ne doute pas que votre génitrice entretenait des relations intimes rémunérées avec une foule d'individus ».

Quelqu'un ici, un jour, m'a m'invectivé ainsi (je reprends ses termes) : "toi et tes semblables&#8230;". Tout simplement parce que nous n'avions pas le même point de vue sur l'emploi d'un certain jargon dans les forums. _Moi et mes semblables _?  Outre le fait que je ne sais pas qui sont mes "semblables",  ces termes étaient effectivement une manière d'insulter en utilisant des mots ordinaires, manière qui, en l'occurrence, frôlait le racisme. Et ce quelqu'un est un des modos de MacGé.

Question (aussi vieille que les forums) : ne faudrait-il pas modérer certains "modérateurs" ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Exemple : "Je ne doute pas que votre génitrice entretenait des relations intimes rémunérées avec une foule d'individus ».



J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2010)

*Le « cybercasing » : les dangers de la géolocalisation sur le Web*


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2010)

la Catalogne en passe d'interdire la corrida !


----------



## Chang (28 Juillet 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Question (aussi vieille que les forums) : ne faudrait-il pas modérer certains "modérateurs" ?



Absolument ... et sans moderation ...  ...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la Catalogne en passe d'interdire la corrida !



Bonne nouvelle, du moins si c'est adoptée.


----------



## ringo.starr (28 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la Catalogne en passe d'interdire la corrida !



Fini la joie de voir un danseur de disco se faire embrocher par 500 kg de barbac.


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, du moins si c'est adoptée.



adopté


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2010)

Tant mieux!


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2010)

J'ai une collègue espagnole qui fétait à midi les dernières victoires de son pays (foot, tennis, cyclisme, F1...), je ne lui ai pas parlé de celle-la...


----------



## itako (28 Juillet 2010)

Rien que le fait que cette bière soit alcoolisée à 55%, cest une première. Mais la brasserie belge BrewDog, à lorigine de cette nouvelle boisson appelée «La fin de lHistoire», a poussé le concept encore plus loin. Vous ne trouverez pas cette bière en canettes ou en pack: les bouteilles, confectionnées par un taxidermiste, sont recouvertes par des animaux morts. Amateurs de bières de caractère, sachez que seulement douze bouteilles de 33cl vont être produites à 500 dollars pièce, un peu moins de quatre cent euros. Ça fait chère la mousse...

http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article.php?id=341


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> adopté



Merde;
Du boulot qui tombe à l'eau...


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merde;
> Du boulot qui tombe à l'eau...



enfin c'est pour 2012


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

Ah ben ça va alors


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merde;
> Du boulot qui tombe à l'eau...


Pourquoi ? T'es boucher :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pourquoi ? T'es boucher :mouais:



après le "cirque 3D", je sentais bien "l'arène 3D"


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> après le "cirque 3D", je sentais bien "l'arène 3D"



exactement


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2010)

C'est sur que les toreros et leur falzar mouleb... en 3D, ça doit en jeter un max


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

A fond


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A fond


Et on voit mieux le sang gicler :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et on voit mieux le sang gicler :mouais:


Un torero empalé en 3D, ça jette un max


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un torero empalé en 3D, ça jette un max


A ça j'adore


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2010)

Hadopi : « Il y a un an, j'ai été licencié par TF1 »

Ou comment le Procureur Courroye occupe son temps libre...


----------



## rizoto (28 Juillet 2010)

et paf !


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> et paf !


Il ne l'envoie pas dire :

_Il ne peut, dans ces conditions, être question en aucun cas pour moi daccepter la distinction qui mest proposée et  vous me pardonnerez, je lespère, de vous le dire avec franchise  certainement *encore moins dun gouvernement* comme celui auquel vous appartenez, dont tout me sépare radicalement et *dont la politique adoptée à légard de lÉducation nationale et de la question des services publics en général me semble particulièrement inacceptable.*_

Après Jean Guillou qui a eu la même réaction pour les mêmes raisons, mais vivs à vis de la culture...

Chapeau bas, Messieurs.


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> POP, pas POP !...





Gronounours a dit:


> Être une pourriture pour faire de la politique, c'est un véritable entrainement alors ? Je croyais que c'était inné pour la plupart


"Totale démocratie" !...


----------



## rizoto (28 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Totale démocratie" !...





			
				Benjamin Lancar a dit:
			
		

> C'est aux militants, à nos grands électeurs, de trancher. Mais ma  priorité, c'est le maillage territorial. Que partout en France, chaque  jeune puisse être le porte-drapeau de notre parti. Ensuite, je veux  développer la riposte aux mensonges de la gauche, notamment sur  Internet. Nous avons développé une "iForce", chargée de créer du contenu  sur le Web, et nous voulons la renforcer avec "iRiposte", notamment  pour dénoncer des sites comme Mediapart. Dans l'affaire Bettencourt, on a  bien vu qu'Edwy Plenel _[directeur de la rédaction de Mediapart]_ était toujours un ancien militant trostskyste, qui cherche à déstabiliser la République. Il faut riposter.


   ... :mouais::mouais::mouais:

Un tribunal a recemment jugé les enregistrements clandestins recevable et que mediapart avait fait son devoir en les publiant... Mais peu de journaux en ont parlé


----------



## Dead head (29 Juillet 2010)

*Y a-t-il une baignoire sabot dans le futur avion présidentiel ?*


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2010)

La 3D ne va plus être la chasse-gardée des pros


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> La 3D ne va plus être la chasse-gardée des pros



C'est de la fausse avec juste une lentille pour faire deux images sur un seul capteur.
Pas terrible quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2010)

Oh, pour filmer dans un cirque, çà doit bien suffire non ?  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est de la fausse avec juste une lentille pour faire deux images sur un seul capteur.
> Pas terrible quoi...



Et avec un paquet de lentilles, on peut faire de la vraie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et avec un paquet de lentilles, on peut faire de la vraie ?



Ca dépend de la soupière


----------



## Gronounours (29 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et avec un paquet de lentilles, on peut faire de la vraie ?



Non, il te manque le petit salé


----------



## inkclub (29 Juillet 2010)

un Typhon en préparation sur France.fr 

en espérant que cela fonctionne !  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> En complément : Une bête comédie de plus



la comédie continue  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------

un coup de pouce  :love:

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2010)

Plastic Bertrand vire sur l'aile: «Je suis l'interprète de Ça plane pour moi»

Cette "affaire" n'est pas d'un intérêt phénoménal mais ça fait quelques jours que je vois passer des infos dessus. Or je croyais que l'affaire était réglée depuis pas mal d'années et qu'il était avéré que ce n'était pas Plastic Bertrand qui chantait. Me serai-je trompé ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

Ca fait 20 ans que tout le monde le sait. Ca a été raconté en long en large et en travers, par le producteur et le "chanteur" depuis des années...
La bagarre portait sur les droits d'interprétation que les deux se disputent puisque l'un est le chanteur officiel et l'autre la "vitrine " de la chanson, pas sur le fait de savoir qui avait chanté. Mais la presse dans son habituel besoin de faire du sensationnel raconte, une fois de plus, n'importe quoi.


----------



## boodou (29 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca fait 20 ans que tout le monde le sait. Ca a été raconté en long en large et en travers, par le producteur et le "chanteur" depuis des années...
> La bagarre portait sur les droits d'interprétation que les deux se disputent puisque l'un est le chanteur officiel et l'autre la "vitrine " de la chanson, pas sur le fait de savoir qui avait chanté. Mais la presse dans son habituel besoin de faire du sensationnel raconte, une fois de plus, n'importe quoi.



C'est pas très quick-win cette histoire  ça sent plutôt la slow-loose.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est pas très quick-win cette histoire  ça sent plutôt la slow-loose.



Non ça s'écrit Couicouine


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2010)

Paraît que l'acteur principal de _Premier Baisers_ - j'ai oublié son nom - ben c'était pas lui qui galochait Justine en fait.  C'était une doublure! 

Que justice soit faite!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Paraît que l'acteur principal de _Premier Baisers_ - j'ai oublié son nom - ben c'était pas lui qui galochait Justine en fait.  C'était une doublure!
> 
> Que justice soit faite!



Lequel des deux ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2010)

Me suis laissé dire que la doublure ne jouait que sur les gros plans, on voyait donc ainsi souvent sa langue. Un dénommé Nicolas G.


----------



## havez (29 Juillet 2010)

Nous n'avons pas piégé Plastic


----------



## inkclub (29 Juillet 2010)

comment pirater un dab 

@+


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juillet 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> comment pirater un dab
> 
> @+



Ouai... super... :sleep:


----------



## Gronounours (30 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Me suis laissé dire que la doublure ne jouait que sur les gros plans, on voyait donc ainsi souvent sa langue. Un dénommé Nicolas G.



Hélas mon bon WebO, tu te trompes.

En réalité, ce jeune acteur blondinet était doublé par un labrador, blondinet lui aussi.

Ici encore, la presse raconte n'importe quoi


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2010)

même si vous ne trouvez pas de place pour garer votre car à Paris, évitez de le garer dans la Seine !
[YOUTUBE]-elzqvWXG1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2010)

Les logiciels Hadopi ressemblent à des mouchards.

...sans blague, ça me coupe les pattes...

Edit: Pour l'intégralité du document, suffit de se rendre sur Numerama.


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2010)

Et allez donc !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Edit: Pour l'intégralité du document, suffit de se rendre sur Numerama.





> Contacté par Numerama, le porte-parole de la Quadrature du Net Jérémie Zimmermann juge que "ces specifications délirantes (un super-firewall-antivirus-huissier inviolable tout en un !) illustrent la logique de contrôle des utilisateurs et du Net, parfaitement illusoire, que sous-tend l'HADOPI". "Il est en soi inquiétant que le gouvernement puisse serieusement envisager ces fonctions de journalisation, enregistrant les moindres faits et gestes des utilisateurs, voire d'étendre le dispositif à toutes les futures "box". Au dela de ce fantasme sécuritaire, il y a gros à parier que si un tel logiciel voit le jour (ce qui est loin d'etre certain !), il sera contourné et exploité de 15 façons".
> 
> "Il est obcène que l'argent du contribuable soit ainsi utilisé pour se livrer à des expériences de savant fou, dangereuses et vouées à l'échec", condamne-t-il.



Pas mieux.




Romuald a dit:


> Et allez donc !



La chasse aux voix des électeurs du FN est ouverte. Pour le reste, ce n'est que du vent, de la com', comme d'habitude.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> ...La chasse aux voix des électeurs du FN est ouverte...



Heu... ça fait un moment non ?  :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Heu... ça fait un moment non ?  :sleep:



Oui mais là elle est relancée car Sarko est dans la merde et en campagne pour 2012.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------

Le Conseil constitutionnel abroge la garde à vue de droit commun


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juillet 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Heu... ça fait un moment non ?  :sleep:


A.H était petit aussi il me semble&#8230;

Ça les esquinte&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Juillet 2010)

Bouh le tricheur.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2010)

L'Inde présente un ordinateur portable à 35 dollars.


----------



## Fìx (31 Juillet 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> L'Inde présente un ordinateur portable à 35 dollars.



Incroyable!!   

T'aurai dû ouvrir un sujet dans "Réagissez"... ça aurait fait un buzz! :rateau: (l'est pas trop tard remarque!  )


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2010)

*faut chercher la 'tite bête...*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> (...) T'aurai dû ouvrir un sujet dans "Réagissez"... ça aurait fait un buzz! :rateau: (l'est pas trop tard remarque!  )


C'est fait. On verra bien.


----------



## Dead head (2 Août 2010)

*Sur une officine de l'extrême-droite, qui brise des grèves mais assure la sécurité des lieux culturels de Paris*.

*En juillet 40, déjà, on disait "Être français ça se mérite"*.

*Le Blackberry trop incontrôlable pour les pays du Golfe*.


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *En juillet 40, déjà, on disait "Être français ça se mérite"*



Il ne manque que le Travail Famille Patrie et bienvenu en '42


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Les bébés nageurs courent plus de risques respiratoires.


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2010)

Si ça pète...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2010)

Elle déjoue un braquage en invoquant Jésus


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle déjoue un braquage en invoquant Jésus



Nom de Doc !


----------



## silvio (2 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si ça pète...



Tous les surfeurs du monde sont en train de converger vers le barrage .... 

Et sinon travailler plus pour .... ah ben pour rien


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2010)

Pendant que certain se tirent sur la nouille...


...d'autres font preuve d'intelligence


Monsieur Robert, prenez soin de vous, vous faites partie des indispensables


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> les Suisses ont donc 20 and retard



*ça reste à démontrer...*


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2010)

Était-il vraiment besoin de rebondir sur une contribution laissée dans un fil sans aucun rapport avec celui-ci pour laisser ce message ?

je ne pense pas


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Août 2010)

L'homme et le bonheur


----------



## silvio (3 Août 2010)

Vu d'ailleurs


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2010)

Entendu ce midi sur France Inter

Luc Besson à propos de la déchéance de la nationalité Française rappellait :



> Pour tout jeune né en France, arrivé à l'âge de 18 ans, il devait faire une demande pour pouvoir devenir à être français



Comme disait Coluche le Français je le cause mieux que toi et je te merde 

Sur ce il part en vacances avec mariage à la clé c'est pour son mariage gris avec une étrangère :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (3 Août 2010)

non, rien ...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2010)

Fin de parcours pour le service gratuit Jiwa.

Une façon toute particulière de soutenir "l'offre légale", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Entendu ce midi sur France Inter&#8230;
> 
> *Luc* Besson à propos de la déchéance de la nationalité Française rappellait :
> 
> ...


Tu es sur que ça n'était pas plutôt *Eric* ?   :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu es sur que ça n'était pas plutôt *Eric* ?   :rose:


De toute façon si ça nettoie c'est qu'ils sont frères


----------



## Dead head (3 Août 2010)

*La sexomnie, sexualité somnambule*


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2010)

*Là bas, ça rigole pas...* :affraid:

*chez nous, c'est plus cool...*


----------



## Gronounours (3 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *La sexomnie, sexualité somnambule*



Je rejoins pas mal un des commentaires visant à dire que l'on cherche de plus en plus à classer nos moindres faits et gestes dans des pathologies.

Il s'agit de somnambulisme. Point. Sauf qu'il est porté sur le cul, mais le somnambulisme répond souvent aux pulsions du moment (souvent l'envie de faire pipi chez l'enfant).

Et s'il ne s'agissait que de classer, ça pourrait passer, mais c'est aussi un moyen de dire "vous souffrez de quelque chose, vous devriez consulter, ça ferait 150 euros, merci, à la prochaine".

Il n'y a qu'à voir les maladies qui sont "découvertes" et répertoriée chaque année dans l'équivalent du vidal pour psychologues.
Ca devient pathétique au rayon "phobies" (prochainement, la phobie des bouteilles d'eau - très très grave - la solution : des anti dépresseurs, comme pour 95% de ces nouvelles maladies*).


* Ca tombe bien, la totalité des membres du commité de rédaction de ce bouquin dont le nom m'échappe sont liés aux  grands laboratoires pharmacieutiques mondiaux et surtout américain.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2010)

Suce-moi.


----------



## Gronounours (3 Août 2010)

On dit "s'il te plait" 

Et puis tu mets ta perruque rose d'abord


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Suce-moi.



Alert modo :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Je croyais que WebOliver était modo


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2010)

Ouais, j'ai droit à du sommeil aussi non!


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, j'ai droit à du sommeil aussi non!


Et tu es somnambule ?

Comment veux-tu...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Marée noire : BP a colmaté le puits.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Alert modo :modo:









Ach ! Betits vranzais touchours zerviables... :style:


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2010)

*Le faux site du Quai d'Orsay sur Haïti*

Comparez *le site original* et *la copie*.


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2010)

le mariage gay est légal en Californie !


----------



## Dead head (5 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> le mariage gay est légal en Californie !



Malheureusement, cette décision n'est pas définitive. La bataille entre les tenants de l'égalité et ceux de la discrimination se poursuivra.

Mais pour les frais du mariage, j'ai *une piste*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2010)

Le PDG de Google prédit la fin de l'anonymat sur Internet


----------



## Dead head (5 Août 2010)

_« La succession de révélations concernant les interventions réelles ou non d'Eric Woerth en faveur des donateurs de l'UMP et/ou adhérents du Premier cercle démontrent, à l'évidence, le dysfonctionnement de la justice française.

Les accusations sont très graves. Elles relèvent, si elles sont fausses, de la dénonciation calomnieuse puisqu'est imputée à une personne la commission d'un délit : le trafic d'influence, voire pire. Comment se fait-il qu'aucune plainte n'est déposée par la "victime" de ces imputations ? »_

*Réponse ici*.


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach ! Betits vranzais touchours zerviables... :style:



C'est rien de le dire




Y clik peur lyre la zuite


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2010)

sondage un peu facile, si c'est libé ou l'huma qui fait le même sondage cela donnerai quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2010)

Ben &#8230; La même chose, ce qui est biaisé dans ce sondage, ça n'est pas les réponses, c'est la question !

Quand tu demandes aux gens "voulez vous plus de sécurité ?",  tu ne t'attends pas à ce qu'ils te répondent "non, laissez les m'assassiner !" ?

Il y a des questions comme ça, qui devraient être interdites dans les sondages, genre  : voulez vous 

- plus de sécurité
- plus d'argent
- plus de confort 
- moins d'emmerdements
- une meilleure vie
- &#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a des questions comme ça, qui devraient être interdites dans les sondages, genre  : voulez vous
> 
> - plus de sécurité
> - plus d'argent
> ...


- Déporter Pascal 77 en Sibérie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> sondage un peu facile, si c'est libé ou l'huma qui fait le même sondage cela donnerai quoi ?



Ca a été fait.
La tendance est la même avec des chiffres un poil moins élevés...


----------



## Nephou (6 Août 2010)

Le détail des résultats du sondage « Pensez-vous qu&#8217;il soit normal de punir des gens affreux qui font des choses pas bien ? » sont disponible : http://www.lefigaro.fr/assets/pdf/18819Rapport.pdf

_via maître Éolas_


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2010)

C'est surprenant, quand même, seulement 70% des français sont favorable à une mesure parfaitement anticonstitutionnelle* ? 


(*)Et encore, hein, pas contraire à l'obscur article 6897bis modifié 63 paragraphe 41ter, mais bien à l'article premier de la constitution !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2010)

Le Conseil Des Racailles


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2010)

Comment qu'il disait, Coluche ? "Le conseil des sinistres, c'est un pour tous, tous pourris !"


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2010)

*Rocard sur le tout sécuritaire: «On navait pas vu ça depuis les nazis»*


----------



## ringo.starr (6 Août 2010)

Ca faisait pourtant un petit moment qu'on connaissait les tendances de Sarko, fallait vraiment le voir président pour s'en rendre compte ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est rien de le dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pire que la tequ' pour avoir la gerbe, un sondage sur le caractère populiste des français... 
A partir du moment où t'es français, t'es français au même titre que les autres, la constitution elle est pas là pour que des enflures à tendances autoritaires se torchent avec...
Si en plus la grande majorité (même pas politique, celle du peuple) approuve, y'a plus rien à attendre de cette bande de veaux qui aime se faire filmer dans sa vie quotidienne... :mouais:


----------



## karuorion (7 Août 2010)

faut positiver

on a tendance a ne voir que l'opinions de nos fréquentations
une petite piqure de rappel ne peut faire de mal
faire un poil attention a nos paroles et pensées peut être judicieux pour ne pas 
encourager l'experience d'ignorance de 70% de nos compatriots   
loveforall


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2010)

Sondage Ifop/Le Figaro sur la sécurité : la méthode en question

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h01 ----------

Accusé de harcèlement sexuel, le PDG de Hewlett-Packard démissionne


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> [/COLOR]Accusé de harcèlement sexuel, le PDG de Hewlett-Packard démissionne





> "Le PDG Mark Hurd a décidé avec le conseil d'administration (CA) de démissionner avec effet immédiat"
> 
> 
> 
> M. Hurd va recevoir des indemnités de licenciement d'un peu plus de 12,2 millions de dollars.



Cherchez l'erreur


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2010)

Des prénoms intéressants


----------



## Gronounours (7 Août 2010)

Il serait moins débile qu'il n'y parait ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Il serait moins débile qu'il n'y parait ?


Bien sûr... 
C'est une tactique largement éprouvée (depuis le "début")...
Et ça va s'intensifier avec une certaine élection , qui se déroulera dans 20 mois... :sleep:
Ce n'est que le commencement...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien sûr...
> C'est une tactique largement éprouvée (depuis le "début")...
> Et ça va s'intensifier avec une certaine élection , qui se déroulera dans 20 mois... :sleep:
> Ce n'est que le commencement...



Et ça marche fort bien:

"_Frédéric Lefebvre la prononcée pour que la gauche et les commentateurs se vautrent dans un débat éculé qui oppose les tenants du bon sens populaire, rétif au politiquement correct dun côté, aux angéliques irresponsables, vierges effarouchées gavées dantiracisme pavlovien de lautre._"


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ca devient pathétique au rayon "phobies" (prochainement, la phobie des bouteilles d'eau - très très grave - la solution : des anti dépresseurs, comme pour 95% de ces nouvelles maladies*).


Arghhhh! Il va falloir me mettre sous Prozac! :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et ça marche fort bien:
> 
> "_Frédéric Lefebvre la prononcée pour que la gauche et les commentateurs se vautrent dans un débat éculé qui oppose les tenants du bon sens populaire, rétif au politiquement correct dun côté, aux angéliques irresponsables, vierges effarouchées gavées dantiracisme pavlovien de lautre._"



D'ailleurs, ça marche si bien que Titi utilise la même technique pour faire sortir lemmy de son trou !


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ça marche si bien que Titi utilise la même technique pour faire sortir lemmy de son trou !


CQFD...  :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, ça marche si bien que Titi utilise la même technique pour faire sortir lemmy de son trou !



Où l'art de se rattraper aux branches (un peu grossier). Tu dois être de gauche pour répondre en dehors du sujet...


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2010)

Tant que ça marchera...

Si seulement à gauche ils avaient un peu plus de deux neurones et désamorçaient le truc comme Badinter, à coup d'arguments législatifs et non de discours formatté et attendu. Ou par exemple demander, dans ce cas précis, les stats du ministère de l'intérieur. Sur que ça remettrait les choses à leur juste place.

Mais bon, autant demander la lune...


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Où l'art de se rattraper aux branches (un peu grossier). Tu dois être de gauche pour répondre en dehors du sujet...


Ne changes pas surtout...
Pas besoin d'avoir des dons de voyance, avec toi, hein !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien sûr...
> C'est une tactique largement éprouvée (depuis le "début")...
> Et ça va s'intensifier avec une certaine élection , qui se déroulera dans 20 mois... :sleep:
> Ce n'est que le commencement...



J'en ai bien peur.

En plus Frédo réfléchit (vu le résultat, il peut continuer  ) et on n'est pas totalement stupide quand on triche sur les chiffres.



> La forme a beau avoir changé, le fond reste le même. En particulier, son usage opportuniste des chiffres&#8230; « Je veux quand même rappeler aux Français qui nous écoutent la réalité des chiffres. Quand Nicolas Sarkozy en 2002 est ministre de l&#8217;Intérieur à la suite de Daniel Vaillant, à l&#8217;époque Jospin a passé quelques années au pouvoir : +15% de délinquance. Depuis que Nicolas Sarkozy a été ministre de l&#8217;Intérieur puis Président de la République : -17,5%. Ce n&#8217;est pas une querelle de chiffres. Il y a un Observatoire indépendant de la délinquance. C&#8217;est d&#8217;ailleurs Nicolas Sarkozy qui en a décidé pour éviter justement les querelles de chiffres. Les chiffres sont vérifiables par tout le monde. »
> 
> C&#8217;est vrai : ils le sont. Et que nous dit le bulletin 2009 de l&#8217;Observatoire national de la délinquance et des réponses pénales (ONDRP) ? Qu&#8217;il y a bien une baisse de 17,8% entre 2004 et 2009. Mais pas de la« délinquance » en général comme le laisse entendre Lefebvre. Des seules « atteintes aux biens » ! Sur cette même période, d&#8217;après l&#8217;ONDRP, les « atteintes volontaires à l&#8217;intégrité physique » ont progressé de 16,3% et les « escroqueries et infractions économiques et financières » de 12,4%.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tant que ça marchera...
> 
> Si seulement à gauche ils avaient un peu plus de deux neurones et désamorçaient le truc comme Badinter, à coup d'arguments législatifs et non de discours formatté et attendu. Ou par exemple demander, dans ce cas précis, les stats du ministère de l'intérieur. Sur que ça remettrait les choses à leur juste place.
> 
> Mais bon, autant demander la lune...



Ça me fait penser à un "courrier des lecteurs" où un mec, non dépourvu de lucidité et d'humour écrivait:

"_Le Parti Socialiste me paraît comparable à une auto.
Pour moteur: l'envie; pour système de propulsion: la démagogie; comme carrosserie: l'hypocrisie.
Mais une auto incomplète: il n'y a pas de système de freinage!_"


----------



## Gronounours (7 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et ça marche fort bien:
> 
> "_Frédéric Lefebvre la prononcée pour que la gauche et les commentateurs se vautrent dans un débat éculé qui oppose les tenants du bon sens populaire, rétif au politiquement correct dun côté, aux angéliques irresponsables, vierges effarouchées gavées dantiracisme pavlovien de lautre._"



Et tu jubiles donc ?
Tu fatigues jamais.


Je vais te reconnaitre une qualité :
Les hommes politiques sont bien tes représentants fidèles. L'argumentation crasse, à laquelle on ne peut rien répondre tellement ça traine dans le pathos. Ou un bon coup de tronche.

Mais ça te, vous, servirait d'arguments pour dire "regardez les réactions, c'est qu'on dérange".

Le poujadisme comme manière de s'exprimer, comme idéologie même.

Tu me répondras qu'à gauche c'est pas mieux. Oui ce n'est pas mieux. C'est tout aussi pitoyable, parce qu'ils sont dans la même fange qu'à droite.
Sauf que les idéaux fondamentaux dit de "gauche" sont d'avantage incompatibles avec un tel comportement.

Il reste que tous, sans distinction aucune, n'ont plus aucune commune mesure de la réalité des choses. Et que globalement, ce sont tous des enculés.

Et dire à grand cri qu'il faut regarder l'autre "comment c'est trop un enculé", ne change pas le fait que ce premier en est un aussi. Ni ne l'excuse.


La droite, la gauche, ça ne veut plus rien dire. Parce que l'individualisme a pris le dessus.
Les valeurs de démocratie, d'égalité, de partage ne sont pus qu'un rêve.
Autour de ce rêve, il n'y a plus que 2 types d'Hommes politiques :
- ceux qui ont toujours chié sur ces principes, pour mieux servir leur petit intérêt
- ceux qui le brandissent comme un héritage sans plus trop savoir pourquoi, et qui l'utilise pour mieux servir leur petit intérêt.


Si j'ai cru être plus proche des 2nds, je sais depuis que ce n'est plus le cas.
Malheureusement, dans cette nasse pourrissante, il n'y a que quelques Hommes qui valent le coup, Badinter est l'un d'eux.

Mais tu noteras que personne n'a répondu ni ne répond à son argumentation, qui comme à son habitude, se porte sur la technique au service de l'idéologie de base, et non l'inverse.


Les représentants des français peuvent être rassurés, ils te représentent à merveille. Et sans doutes des millions d'autres, c'est bien le malheur dans tout ça.

Vivement que la race humaine s'éteigne, les autres races auront la paix.


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à un "courrier des lecteurs" où un mec, non dépourvu de lucidité et d'humour écrivait:
> 
> "_Le Parti Socialiste me paraît comparable à une auto.
> Pour moteur: l'envie; pour système de propulsion: la démagogie; comme carrosserie: l'hypocrisie.
> Mais une auto incomplète: il n'y a pas de système de freinage!_"


Sauf que ce genre de reflexion (!) peut être faite pour n'importe quel parti par n'importe qui d'un parti adverse. Voire n'importe quel politique ambitieux. 
Tiens, remplace ton mec (de droite) par un mec (de gauche), et 'Parti Socialiste' par 'Nicolas Sarkozy'. Ca marche aussi.


@GNN, qui m'a grillé : pas mieux. 
Perso j'appelle pas ça de l'humour, juste l'envie de faire un bon (?) mot. Du Santini en somme.

Et pour ne pas flooder : Les antidiktats
J'ai un faible pour celui de Fournier :


> Au prétexte de nous protéger, la société est devenue hystérique, multiplie les restrictions, faut pas boire, faut pas fumer, faut pas allumer la lumière, faut pas faire couler l&#8217;eau. Bientôt, vous verrez, il sera interdit de rire : trop violent


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et tu jubiles donc ?
> Tu fatigues jamais.



Non, je me borne à constater! 




> Je vais te reconnaitre une qualité :
> Les hommes politiques sont bien tes représentants fidèles. L'argumentation crasse, à laquelle on ne peut rien répondre tellement ça traine dans le pathos. Ou un bon coup de tronche.
> 
> Mais ça te, vous, servirait d'arguments pour dire "regardez les réactions, c'est qu'on dérange".
> ...



J'aurais assez tendance à être d'accord avec ton constat: "tous pourris"



> Malheureusement, dans cette nasse pourrissante, il n'y a que quelques Hommes qui valent le coup, Badinter est l'un d'eux.
> Mais tu noteras que personne n'a répondu ni ne répond à son argumentation, qui comme à son habitude, se porte sur la technique au service de l'idéologie de base, et non l'inverse.



Badinter (auquel la gauche se raccroche dans sa recherche désespérée d'idole) a eu le mérite de faire la loi relative à la suppression de la peine de mort. On occulte facilement qu'un autre s'est montré courageux à cette occasion: un certain Chirac qui a appelé à voter cette loi contre l'opinion majoritaire de son camp, ce qui n'était pas le cas de Badinter dont le camp était favorable à cette loi. 



> Les représentants des français peuvent être rassurés, ils te représentent à merveille. Et sans doutes des millions d'autres, c'est bien le malheur dans tout ça.
> 
> Vivement que la race humaine s'éteigne, les autres races auront la paix.



Je te laisse passer devant...


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Badinter (auquel la gauche se raccroche dans sa recherche désespérée d'idole) a eu le mérite de faire la loi relative à la suppression de la peine de mort. On occulte facilement qu'un autre s'est montré courageux à cette occasion: un certain Chirac qui a appelé à voter cette loi contre l'opinion majoritaire de son camp, ce qui n'était pas le cas de Badinter dont le camp était favorable à cette loi.



:sleep: 

Chirac un héro si tu veux... 
La droite en recherche desespérée d'idole également ? 

:sleep:


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et tu jubiles donc ?
> Tu fatigues jamais.
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas le rapport. Toi qui dénonces "l'argumentation crasse"


----------



## Gronounours (7 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport. Toi qui dénonces "l'argumentation crasse"&#8230;



Parce que baigner dans des affaires de corruption, détournement de fond, traffic d'influence, délit d'initié, vente d'arme illégale, commission occulte et autres malversations, c'est pas être un enculé ?

Encore plus quand on a une quelconque représentativité , et qu'elle provient du suffrage universel.

J'admet qu'effectivement le terme "enculeur" serait plus adapté.

"votez pour moi mes bichons, vous allez voir ça sera trop cool pour moi et mes potes."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------

Mais je sûr que tu es adeptes du "si y'a des cons pour acheter, je vois pas pourquoi on vendrait pas de la merde".


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2010)

histoire de calmer un peu les esprits 

*Des vibrations de plaisir pour elle et lui*


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Mais je sûr que tu es adeptes du "si y'a des cons pour acheter, je vois pas pourquoi on vendrait pas de la merde".



Moi j'adhère :style:


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Parce que baigner dans des affaires de corruption, détournement de fond, traffic d'influence, délit d'initié, vente d'arme illégale, commission occulte et autres malversations, c'est pas être un enculé ?
> 
> Encore plus quand on a une quelconque représentativité , et qu'elle provient du suffrage universel.
> 
> ...



Tu es sûr, tu es sûr, mais tu en perds tes mots et tu te fais un film. Je ne suis pas l'adepte que tu crois. Au contraire, je suis totalement d'accord avec ce que tu as dit dans ton précédent post sur la classe politique, de droite comme de gauche (encore que la clique sarkozienne batte tous les records).

Pour autant, je ne vois pas le rapport avec le fait d'être un enculé. S'il faut te mettre les points sur les _i_, quand j'entends ce genre de hum "argument", c'est comme si j'entendais quelque chose du style "ce sont tous des sales juifs" ou "des sales nègres". L'homophobie ordinaire, même réduite au seul langage, me rappelle inévitablement le racisme ordinaire des gens non racistes. Il n'y a pas loin entre "ce sont tous des enculés" et "ce sont tous des pédés". Et il n'y a pas loin entre "ce sont tous des pédés" et "ce sont tous des sales juifs". Pour moi, ça reste de "l'argumentation crasse", pour reprendre ton expression.

Par contre, c'est sûr, ce sont tous de beaux salauds.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Il serait moins débile qu'il n'y parait ?





> «Pour la délinquance, chacun sait qu'il y a des liens avec l'immigration, c'est souvent pas correct de le dire, mais chacun le sait»


Mais alors dans ce cas il faudrait aussi déchoir de la nationalité pas seulement les "arabes" ou les "noirs" mais aussi tout les patients atteint de diverses pathologies psychiatriques puisqu'ils representent pas loin de 50% de la population carcérale soit bien plus que tous les autres groupes "ethniques issus de l'immigration".
Ces gens sont parqués dans des prisons comme cache misère alors qu'ils devraient être pour une bonne part d'entre eux pris en charge dans des structures spécialisées dont l'état refuse de faire la dépense.
C'est le même problème avec la délinquance: on embastille plutôt que de chercher le remède.
Mais dans les chaumières ça vend bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> Chirac un héro si tu veux...
> La droite en recherche desespérée d'idole également ?
> ...



Pas besoin d'"idole". La gauche peut seulement s'honorer de compter dans ses rangs un sage comme Badinter.

Et des sages comme lui, il y en a ou il y en a eu dans la classe politique française (à droite Séguin en était un) mais ils sont rares.




jpmiss a dit:


> Mais alors dans ce cas il faudrait aussi déchoir de la nationalité pas seulement les "arabes" ou les "noirs" mais aussi tout les patients atteint de diverses pathologies psychiatriques puisqu'ils representent pas loin de 50% de la population carcérale soit bien plus que tous les autres groupes "ethniques issus de l'immigration".
> Ces gens sont parqués dans des prisons comme cache misère alors qu'ils devraient être pour une bonne part d'entre eux pris en charge dans des structures spécialisées dont l'état refuse de faire la dépense.
> C'est le même problème avec la délinquance: on embastille plutôt que de chercher le remède.
> Mais dans les chaumières ça vend bien.



Bien vu.


----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas besoin d'"idole". La gauche peut seulement s'honorer de compter dans ses rangs un sage comme Badinter.
> 
> Et des sages comme lui, il y en a ou il y en a eu dans la classe politique française (à droite Séguin en était un) mais ils sont rares. (&#8230



Simone Veil aussi en était une. Mais &#8212; est-ce qu'elle vieillit ? &#8212;, je l'ai trouvée complètement naze avec sa tribune titrée _Halte au feu_, co-écrite avec Michel Rocard, et parue dans une édition du Monde le mois dernier, tribune qui appelait à la fin des révélations médiatiques sur la clique sarkoziste et l'affaire Woerth/Bettencourt, au nom de "l'intérêt général".

*À propos de la vie sexuelle de nos ancêtres préhistoriques.*


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais alors dans ce cas il faudrait aussi déchoir de la nationalité pas seulement les "arabes" ou les "noirs" mais aussi tout les patients atteint de diverses pathologies psychiatriques puisqu'ils representent pas loin de 50% de la population carcérale soit bien plus que tous les autres groupes "ethniques issus de l'immigration".
> Ces gens sont parqués dans des prisons comme cache misère alors qu'ils devraient être pour une bonne part d'entre eux pris en charge dans des structures spécialisées dont l'état refuse de faire la dépense.
> C'est le même problème avec la délinquance: on embastille plutôt que de chercher le remède.
> Mais dans les chaumières ça vend bien.




Putain c'est clair... le nombre de schyzo dans la rue ça me fait flipper des fois... et quand il y a des faits divers genre "vas-y que je te pousse sous la rame du RER" ou encore (à Lille d'ailleurs) "vas-y que j'ouvre le feu sur les premiers venus dans la rue et que je vais ensuite tirer sur le centre social que j'ai fréquenté", bah c'est des schyzos, au sens propre, au sens médical du terme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Mais je sûr que tu es adeptes du "si y'a des cons pour acheter, je vois pas pourquoi on vendrait pas de la merde".



Voilà qui est bien dit !  
Mais j'apprécie encore moins ceux qui disent : "Qui es-tu pour dire que c'est de la merde ? S'il y a des gens qui le consomme, c'est qu'ils aiment".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------

*Un mort en finale du championnat du monde de sauna*

Tout le monde va apprendre du coup l'existence de cette coupe du monde !!   

Nan mais c'est un fake sans déconner ? Surtout que ça doit être passionnant à regarder :sleep:


----------



## boodou (8 Août 2010)

Mais attendez, cette coupe du monde de sauna, ce ne serait pas les éliminatoires du championnat de la connerie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Mais attendez, cette coupe du monde de sauna, ce ne serait pas les éliminatoires du championnat de la connerie ?



Ça, pour avoir été "éliminatoire", elle aura été "éliminatoire"


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2010)

l'intelligence et les supporters ultra du PSG  249 interpellations ! Mais ce n'est que du sport bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2010)

Il fête son mariage en tirant des coups de feu : 3 morts


----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2010)

Se souvient-on que Brice Hortefeux, sinistre de l'Intérieur, avait attaqué 4 militants pour diffamation, voilà 4 mois ? Que leur reprochait-il ? Un communiqué de presse qui dénonçait l'utilisation du fichier Base élèves pour repérer les parents sans papier, en comparant &#8212; les fous ! &#8212; la méthode à celle de la police de Vichy.

Le fichier en question a été, depuis, en partie retoqué par le Conseil d'État.

Le sinistre en question a été, depuis, condamné pour injure raciale le 4 juin dernier.

Va-t-il cette fois poursuivre Michel Rocard qui, dans Marianne, vient de critiquer les dernières mesures d'insécurité annoncées par la clique de Sarkozy dans des termes proches de ceux des militants poursuivis (_« La loi sur les mineurs délinquants passe de la responsabilité pénale individuelle à la responsabilité collective. On n&#8217;avait pas vu ça depuis Vichy, on n&#8217;avait pas vu ça depuis les nazis. Mettre la priorité sur la répression, c&#8217;est une politique de guerre civile. »_) ?

Ou bien est-ce plus facile pour le courageux sinistre de s'attaquer à de simples militants et de ne même pas répondre à Rocard ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2010)

Où il est question de cornes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Où il est question de cornes...





> Même s'il a treize épouses



On ne lui a jamais dit que 13, ça portait malheur.


----------



## silvio (9 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Se souvient-on que Brice Hortefeux, sinistre de l'Intérieur, avait attaqué 4 militants pour diffamation, voilà 4 mois ? Que leur reprochait-il ? Un communiqué de presse qui dénonçait l'utilisation du fichier Base élèves pour repérer les parents sans papier, en comparant  les fous !  la méthode à celle de la police de Vichy.
> 
> Le fichier en question a été, depuis, en partie retoqué par le Conseil d'État.
> 
> ...



La guerre civile n'est pas loin : la légion Hortefeux saute sur Grenoble


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2010)

La civilisation est en marche

Le progrès également


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Le progrès également


 

Comme le dit si bien un commentateur de l'article : "_La première mauvaise herbe c'est _Monsanto."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> La civilisation est en marche



Mais en marche arrière.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comme le dit si bien un commentateur de l'article : "_La première mauvaise herbe c'est _Monsanto."



Business is business.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais en marche arrière.



On ne peut pas mieux dire...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2010)

Flashé à 290...



> Un automobiliste suédois de 37 ans a été flashé à la vitesse record de  290 km/h sur lA12 vendredi dernier. Son permis de conduire a été retenu  et son véhicule séquestré.


----------



## Gronounours (10 Août 2010)

Ah ouais&#8230;

Ca va aussi "vite" qu'une bagnole française les mercedes en fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Flashé à 290...





Gronounours a dit:


> Ah ouais
> 
> Ca va aussi "vite" qu'une bagnole française les mercedes en fait



[MODE="Accent trainant"]Oh, tu sais, en Suisse, même la deuche d'iMax, est considérée comme "voiture rapide" ! Va doucement, c'est tout bon ![/MODE]


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> La civilisation est en marche



C'est bien l"été : c'est plein de bonnes surprises 

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2010)

Bilan du travail du dimanche : Travailler pour gagner la même chose ... ou moins !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2010)

L'OMS déclare la fin de la pandémie de grippe H1N1


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Août 2010)

Ah, finalement on va pas tous mourir alors. C'est Roselyne Bachelot qui va être heureuse.


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2010)

Et son fils...
N'oublions pas son fils !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ah, finalement on va pas tous mourir alors. C'est Roselyne Bachelot qui va être heureuse.



Heureuse, c'est vite dit car il lui reste des stocks de vaccins sur les bras.

Cela dit, elle peut toujours essayer de les écouler en organisant une piquouse party géante avec invitation lancée sur FaceBook.


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2010)

mouahahahaha !



(pardon, c'est nerveux)


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2010)

Plus besoin d'être grand pour devenir policier 

(Sarkozy ayant été premier flic de France, ceci explique peu être cela  )


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2010)

Faut de la "chair à canon", c'est tout...
'fin, moi je vois ça comme ça...


----------



## JPTK (11 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> mouahahahaha !
> 
> 
> 
> (pardon, c'est nerveux)



J'essaye dès que possible


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'essaye dès que possible


Je me doutais que ça te plairait 
Tu nous feras un rapport ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je me doutais que ça te plairait
> Tu nous feras un rapport ?



J'ai essayé "Vomit on your wife" et ça marche !!  

Ce soir j'essaye "Take a massive cock in your ass and have a hole like the full moon"


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai essayé "Vomit on your wife" et ça marche !!
> 
> Ce soir j'essaye "Take a massive cock in your ass and have a hole like the full moon"



 

J'ai bien aimé aussi une réaction à l'article :


> Ca fait des années que je roule au Julio Iglesias. Le plus dur c'est la descente


----------



## JPTK (11 Août 2010)

Je l'avais lu aussi :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2010)

Les vieilles imprimantes sont espionnables... 



> Des chercheurs allemands ont conçu un système permettant de restituer le contenu d'un texte imprimé à partir du bruit produit par l'imprimante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les vieilles imprimantes sont espionnables...



Ben, vu que de nos jours, ces imprimantes ne servent plus que pour des impressions "carbone", ça risque quand même d'être plus simple de piquer une copie du listing, que de planquer un micro à moins de 10 cm de l'imprimante !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Août 2010)

*en cas de canicule.....* 

*vous avez dit "tuppergode" ?*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2010)

Des radiations abusives dénoncées chez Pôle emploi


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Des radiations abusives dénoncées chez Pôle emploi



N'oublie pas ton compteur Geiger à ta prochaine visite


----------



## Gronounours (11 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les vieilles imprimantes sont espionnables...



Et si on joue la chevauchée des valkyries, ça nous imprime Mein Kampf ?


----------



## ringo.starr (11 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et si on joue la chevauchée des valkyries, ça nous imprime Mein Kampf ?



Je trouve que tu y vas un peu trop franco et me vois obligé de le signaler à la modération.


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et si on joue la chevauchée des valkyries, ça nous imprime Mein Kampf ?



ça me rappel une histoire 

[YOUTUBE]kL6286lGjmM[/YOUTUBE]




ringo.starr a dit:


> Je trouve que tu y vas un peu trop franco et me vois obligé de le signaler à la modération.



Franco c'était en espagne, donc du doit le signaler a la kommandature


----------



## Craquounette (12 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *vous avez dit "tuppergode" ?*



Et bien... Après ce sont les suisses qui sont en retard... Ici cela fait 10 ans que cela existe et ça s'appelle FuckerWare! Appelons un chat un chat!


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien... Après ce sont les suisses qui sont en retard... Ici cela fait 10 ans que cela existe et ça s'appelle FuckerWare! Appelons un chat un *chat*!



j'aurais dit "une chatte"


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2010)

Sale temps pour les djeun's !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2010)

A vrai dire, le sale temps, il est aussi pour les "vieux" (55 ans et +) et tous ceux qui sont entre les 2.


----------



## yvos (12 Août 2010)

ouais, enfin je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je n'ai pas trop envie de pleurer sur le sort de la génération qui a 60 et plus actuellement...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et bien... Après ce sont les suisses qui sont en retard... Ici cela fait 10 ans que cela existe et ça s'appelle FuckerWare! Appelons un chat un chat!



et en gelbique, soirée (ou réunion) upperware


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2010)

Le hacking ultra-sophistiqué d'une banque britannique


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2010)

*tout s'explique...* 

*AST vs GMT*


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> ouais, enfin je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je n'ai pas trop envie de pleurer sur le sort de la génération qui a 60 et plus actuellement...



On leur doit tout de même le port ostentatoire de la schlapette ! Ne l'oublions pas !


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2010)

*Vous payez en liquide, vous êtes peu bavard avec vos voisins et vous vivez les rideaux fermés ? Alors vous avez de bonnes chances d'être un terroriste.*


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Vous payez en liquide, vous êtes peu bavard avec vos voisins et vous vivez les rideaux fermés ? Alors vous avez de bonnes chances d'être un terroriste.*



merde, j'en suis un ! (selon cette pub, qui est une grosse bouse/connerie)


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2010)

*aimez-vous les uns les autres...*


----------



## da capo (13 Août 2010)

mal réveillé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Google attaqué en justice pour violation de brevet avec Android.


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2010)

Bob' ?!... 
NICHONS !...


----------



## ringo.starr (13 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Google attaqué en justice pour violation de brevet avec Android.



Ce n'est pas étonnant de la part d'Oracle, ils n'ont pas racheté SUN pour rien. Il ne faut pas croire qu'ils avaient comme idée première de faire évoluer Java mais bien de profiter des brevets sur ce langage désormais incontournable du Web.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Google attaqué en justice pour violation de brevet avec Android.





ringo.starr a dit:


> Ce n'est pas étonnant de la part d'Oracle, ils n'ont pas racheté SUN pour rien. Il ne faut pas croire qu'ils avaient comme idée première de faire évoluer Java mais bien de profiter des brevet sur ce langage désormais incontournable du Web.



Et aussi, Larry Ellison doit être content de filer un coup de main à son copain Steve dans la gueguerre Apple v/s Google


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bob' ?!...
> NICHONS !...



SAV !...


----------



## Cybry (13 Août 2010)

Lequel de ces enfants est bête ? Le noir...  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2010)

Lequel de ces enfants est bête? Le bleu ou le noir?


----------



## Gronounours (13 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Lequel de ces enfants est bête? Le bleu ou le noir?



Elle est dure cette question Les 2 ?


----------



## Le docteur (13 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Flashé à 290...


Espérons qu'on ne lui rendra jamais ni l'un ni l'autre ...


----------



## jugnin (13 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Espérons qu'on ne lui rendra jamais ni l'un ni l'autre ...



Ouais, qu'il aille se racheter l'un et l'autre...


----------



## Le docteur (13 Août 2010)

J'ai lu les commentaires laissés derrière l'article, ça m'a  rassuré : les Suisses semblent avoir aussi leur lot de gros cons à mauvaise foi surdimensionnée ... Ouf ! Les Français sont donc normaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, qu'il aille se racheter l'un et l'autre...


Non, ça non plus, justement ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai lu les commentaires laissés derrière l'article, ça m'a  rassuré : les Suisses semblent avoir aussi leur lot de gros cons à mauvaise foi surdimensionnée ... Ouf ! Les Français sont donc normaux.



Remarque, il y en avait quand même un "de bon sens" ! 



> Ce n'est pas la vitesse qui tue, c'est l'arrêt.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Août 2010)

Oui, un peu comme dans le cas de la chute ...


----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2010)

*Le vendredi 13 vous porte-t-il chance, ou êtes-vous paraskevidékatriaphobique ?*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2010)

Les femmes n&#8217;apprécient pas les stations services belges.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2010)

Estrosi veut des sanctions pour les maires qui ne participent pas à la "lutte acharnée" contre l'insécurité

Comme dit la chanson, le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire. Quand on est con, on est con.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2010)

*Bébert a retrouvé Pepette!* 

*que le coupable se dénonce...*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2010)

> Dans le collimateur de M. Estrosi pointe,  la maire de Lille et première secrétaire du PS Martine Aubry, qui, selon lui, _"ne veut pas de caméras de surveillance dans sa ville"_



Honteux ! Quelle anti-démocrate celle là ! Au goulag !


----------



## inkclub (14 Août 2010)

ils sont fous ces roumains :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> ils sont fous ces roumains :love:



Faut dire aussi  Aller voler un PC sous ouinedaube, faut en tenir une couche, moi, je serais le voleur, je porterais plainte !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *que le coupable se dénonce...*



C'est encore à coup sûr cet empaffé de Jipé !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2010)

C'est reparti pour un tour !


----------



## KARL40 (15 Août 2010)

Championnat de Monde de ... SMS

No comment ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> No comment ....



Si ! Si : "Du pain et des jeux"  (et comme il y a de moins en moins de pain, on met de plus en plus de jeux)


----------



## inkclub (15 Août 2010)

QU'IL EST LOIN MON PAYS, QU'IL EST LOIN
PARFOIS AU FOND DE MOI SE RANIME
L'EAU VERTE DU CANAL DU MIDI
ET LA BRIQUE ROUGE DES MINIMES
Ô MON PAYS, O TOULOUSE, O TOULOUSE

JE REPRENDS L'AVENUE VERS L'ECOLE
MON CARTABLE EST BOURRE DE COUPS DE POINGS  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

futur lauréat du prix darwin ?   :love:


----------



## inkclub (15 Août 2010)

a votre bon cur :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2010)

La France perd la bataille du gruyère contre la Suisse


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La France perd la bataille du gruyère contre la Suisse



M'en fout, on a gagné Marignan.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2010)

Rapport sur la neutralité : « ils sont loin davoir tout compris »


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> M'en fout, on a gagné Marignan.



depuis 1515 les suisses sont nos mercenaires


----------



## Dead head (16 Août 2010)

*L'ancien ministre Alain Lambert quitte Twitter.*


----------



## tirhum (17 Août 2010)

La dengue...
(prononcer _dingue_ pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas...  )


----------



## Toximityx (17 Août 2010)

Insolite : Plus belle la vie, plus drôle le Morpeug !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2010)

Colombie : un Boeing se brise en trois, six Français miraculés


----------



## ringo.starr (17 Août 2010)

Nicolin est en réalité marseillais, sa devise : "droit au but".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

L&#8217;acteur américain Michael Douglas atteint d&#8217;une tumeur à la gorge.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

*Gens du voyage : LEtat bientôt condamné ?*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

La nouvelle carte de la Flandre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2010)

*on va à la pompe ou à l'épicerie*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

*De l'injustice en dictature*


----------



## Dead head (17 Août 2010)

*Le maire de Grande-Synthe : « Je ne répondrai pas à Hortefeux »*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Ce quAnelka a vraiment dit à Domenech : « Va te faire enculer avec ton équipe ».


----------



## inkclub (18 Août 2010)

des nouvelles de france.fr    :love:

ils rigolent pas


----------



## Gronounours (18 Août 2010)

_in vino veritas_


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2010)

Et pendant ce temps là, les grandes firmes pharmaceutiques prospèrent !...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

*A Vienne, le porte-parole de la communauté rom s'appelle Rudolf Sarközi*


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *A Vienne, le porte-parole de la communauté rom s'appelle Rudolf Sarközi*



Tous les chemins mènent aux roms, donc


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2010)

*faudrait pas lui voler dans les plumes!*


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2010)

Z'êtes qui Monsieur ?!... 

"La Conquête"...


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "La Conquête"...


 
A poster dans le fil nanar, à coup sûr


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2010)

*nos amies les bêtes...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2010)

85% des nouveaux médicaments sont inefficaces


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> 85% des nouveaux médicaments sont inefficaces



On le savait déjà, pas la peine d'être grand clerc pour savoir ça 

Pendant ce temps personne ne se bouscule pour l'aider


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2010)

*après lavage*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Cameron Diaz, la star la plus dangereuse d&#8217;internet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *après lavage*



"Au clair de la lune" va devenir "Au clair de la lunette".


----------



## tirhum (20 Août 2010)

Par hasard !...


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Août 2010)

Ah ces bretons, fidèles aux traditions !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2010)

Pollution par BP : "Le panache s'étend sur au moins 35 km à plus de 900 mètres de profondeur  et mesure 1,9 km de largeur sur près de 200 mètres de hauteur, ont  relevé ces océanographes lors de l'expédition scientifique à bord d'un  navire spécialement équipé. (...) Les analyses chromatographiques d'échantillons faites en juin ont relevé  la présence de benzène, de toluène (un dissolvant), d'éthylbenzène et  de xylène, des substances toxiques."


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Bagarre générale en Grèce.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bagarre générale en Grèce.



Ben heureusement que c'était un match "amical", hein


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Euh ouais .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2010)

En Californie, le «Big One» pourrait survenir plus tôt que prévu


----------



## Chang (21 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> En Californie, le «Big One» pourrait survenir plus tôt que prévu



Dans ma ville d'adoption, ca fait 6 mois que l'on parle d'un seisme au mois d'Aout, et plus precisement le 13, un vendredi. 

Tout le monde en parlait et forcement pleins de gens ont dormi dans les parcs. Les souvenirs des images du tremblement de terre dans le Sichuan en 2008 ont un peu traumatisees une population tres friande de rumeurs. 

On a beau expliquer que l'on ne peut pas prevoir precisement un tremblement de terre, cela ne calme pas les esprit. Par dessus le marche, le gouvernement local explique que cette rumeur est sans fondement, ce qui pousse les gens a croire encore plus en la catastrophe.

Bref, nous somme le 21, et tout va bien, evidement ...

Quelle bande de nazes ...  ...

Finalement, Xiamen n'est meme pas a proprement parle sur une faille. Taiwan, qui n'est pas loin, est sur une faille. De la a ce qu'un tremblement de terre a Taiwan nous aide a melanger l'eau dans le pastis, il y a un pas que je ne franchirai pas.

​


----------



## Aladdin Sane (21 Août 2010)

Le coût moyen d'un Vélib serait de l&#8217;ordre de 2.000 euros à 3.000 euros par vélo et par an


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Si même un républicain le dit&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Août 2010)

Tribune : Piratage ou usage commun ?


----------



## inkclub (21 Août 2010)

*Le fondateur de WikiLeaks n'est plus recherché pour viol  *


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2010)

*c'est pas du "tombé de futal"...*


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2010)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Le coût moyen d'un Vélib serait de lordre de 2.000 euros à 3.000 euros par vélo et par an



Soit 90 à 136 euro du kilo de bicloune par an 
Ferai mieux de créer une niche fiscale, nos têtes pensantes.
Genre _la loi Borloo te rembourse 50 % de ton vélo_.

En attendant, continuons de rêver avec ce vélo hybride pour la chine


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> En attendant, continuons de rêver avec ce vélo hybride pour la chine





> En attendant, voici le concept, très réussi à mon goût, du vélo hybride modulable :
> Une gueule d'enfer mimant volontairement une moto futuriste, un cadre en plastique et en métal, des caches interchangeables pour le customiser à son envie *et un moteur électrique d'aide au pédalage*, un must :



Chouette, comme ça, ils vont remplacer les gaz d'échappement par la fumée des centrales électriques à charbon (75% de l'électricité chinoise vient de centrales thermiques, dont une majorité de centrales au charbon de faible puissance, les plus polluantes)


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chouette, comme ça, ils vont remplacer les gaz d'échappement par la fumée des centrales électriques à charbon (75% de l'électricité chinoise vient de centrales thermiques, dont une majorité de centrales au charbon de faible puissance, les plus polluantes)



OTAR©

Par ailleurs et en valeur absolue, les énergies fossiles ont représenté l'an dernier plus de 80 % de la consommation européenne d'électricité dont moins du tiers provient du nucléaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> OTAR©
> 
> Par ailleurs et en valeur absolue, les énergies fossiles ont représenté l'an dernier plus de 80 % de la consommation européenne d'électricité dont moins du tiers provient du nucléaire.



Ben ça ! T'auras 20 en calcul, hein, parce que si plus de 80% est d'origine fossile, il est clair que moins de 33% est d'origine nucléaire (on aurait pu dire moins du cinquième, ou moins de 20%, d'autant qu'il doit bien y avoir quelques % d'énergies renouvelables dans le tas) 

Cela dit, la production d'énergie européenne, contrairement à la chinoise, ne pollue que très peu la région de Pékin (Beijing) objet de la niouze


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça ! T'auras 20 en calcul, hein, parce que si plus de 80% est d'origine fossile, il est clair que moins de 33% est d'origine nucléaire (on aurait pu dire moins du cinquième, ou moins de 20%, d'autant qu'il doit bien y avoir quelques % d'énergies renouvelables dans le tas)
> 
> Cela dit, la production d'énergie européenne, contrairement à la chinoise, ne pollue que très peu la région de Pékin (Beijing) objet de la niouze



Par fossile, il faut comprendre _qui est extrait de la terre_, ce qui inclut in fine le nucléaire. Nan ?! 

_Shoot again_


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Par fossile, il faut comprendre _qui est extrait de la terre_, ce qui inclut in fine le nucléaire. Nan ?!



Nan ! Par "fossile", il faut entendre "d'origine biologique, minéralisé par l'action conjuguée du temps et de certains phénomènes géologiques", donc, l'énergie nucléaire, issue d'un traitement technologique effectué sur une matière première d'origine purement minérale n'entre pas dans cette catégorie !


----------



## Dead head (22 Août 2010)

Alors que Brice Boutefeux vient de déclarer dans Le Monde, à propos de sa politique d'insécurité : « Que certaines voix de la gauche milliardaire aient du mal à le comprendre ne me trouble pas du tout, bien au contraire », un dangereux gauchiste lui rétorque qu'il est nécessaire d'accueillir les *"légitimes diversités"*. C'est le Pape, qui, de Rome, défend les Roms. Et Radio Vatican, ce ramassis de trotskistes, en rajoute une couche. Un prêtre français va même jusqu'à prier pour que Sarkozy ait une attaque cardiaque ! L'Église est au bord de la révolte, tandis que l'opposition, en France, est encore en vacances.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Alors que Brice Boutefeux vient de déclarer dans Le Monde, à propos de sa politique d'insécurité : « Que certaines voix de la gauche milliardaire aient du mal à le comprendre ne me trouble pas du tout, bien au contraire », un dangereux gauchiste lui rétorque qu'il est nécessaire d'accueillir les *"légitimes diversités"*. C'est le Pape, qui, de Rome, défend les Roms. Et Radio Vatican, ce ramassis de trotskistes, en rajoute une couche. Un prêtre français va même jusqu'à prier pour que Sarkozy ait une attaque cardiaque ! L'Église est au bord de la révolte, tandis que l'opposition, en France, est encore en vacances.



Pour être complet, la citation comporte également la phrase suivante:

"_Je vous invite à ne pas confondre le petit milieu politico-médiatique parisien et la réalité de la société française !_"

Sinon, l'opposition bronzerait idiote


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2010)

Question : pourquoi les Roms ne reçoivent-ils pas les aides données par l'Europe au gouvernement roumain ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan !


Je reformule donc


Par ailleurs et en valeur absolue, les énergies non renouvelables ont représenté l'an dernier plus de 80 % de la consommation européenne d'électricité dont moins du tiers provient du nucléaire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Alors que Brice Boutefeux vient de déclarer dans Le Monde, à propos de sa politique d'insécurité : « Que certaines voix de la gauche milliardaire aient du mal à le comprendre ne me trouble pas du tout, bien au contraire », un dangereux gauchiste lui rétorque qu'il est nécessaire d'accueillir les *"légitimes diversités"*. C'est le Pape, qui, de Rome, défend les Roms. Et Radio Vatican, ce ramassis de trotskistes, en rajoute une couche. Un prêtre français va même jusqu'à prier pour que Sarkozy ait une attaque cardiaque ! L'Église est au bord de la révolte, tandis que l'opposition, en France, est encore en vacances.



Rappelons quand même à ceux qui ne le savent pas, que ce qui se passe en ce moment n'est que la simple application d'un loi faite par Elisabeth Guigou et un accord entre la Roumanie et la France valable 7 ans après son entrée dans l'Europe.

Alors les piques des uns et des autres de droite ou de gauche sont fatigantes pour nos amis politiques qui ont tous, quel que soit leur bord, la mémoire courte et le raccourci facile.
Ce qui n'enlève rien au mépris que je voue à Hortefeux.


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour être complet, la citation comporte également la phrase suivante:
> 
> "_Je vous invite à ne pas confondre le petit milieu politico-médiatique parisien et la réalité de la société française !_"
> 
> Sinon, l'opposition bronzerait idiote



Lemmy est toujours un peu partial, lorsqu'il commente l'actualité. Alors je complète, parce que c'est drôle. Brice Hortefeux, qui est assurément un homme du 20° siècle, et même plutôt du début du 20° siècle, a de magnifiques références. Il localise les "milliardaires de gauche" (je vais revenir là-dessus, parce que c'est très drôle) et les bien-pensants : A Saint -Germain des Prés !

Pour les moins de 20 ans, et même pour les moins de 30, voir de 40, Saint-Germain des Prés était le quartier d'expression favori de la contestation anti-gaulliste dans les années 1960-70. Depuis, Saint-Germain des Prés est devenu l'un des quartiers les plus huppés de la capitale, rempli de boutiques de luxe et d'électeurs UMP (61% de votes pour Sarkozy à la dernière présidentielle, 57% pour l'actuel maire UMP aux dernières municipales, 55% aux dernières régionales, bref, un quartier de gauchistes, quoi !  ).

Mais peu importe que l'eau ait coulé sous les ponts, et que le monde ait changé. Hortefeux, en bon bonhomme du passé, garde ses vieilles références. Par exemple, la phrase citée, qui oppose la société réelle aux élites supposées bien-pensantes autant qu'aveugles, c'est une vieille tradition de la pensée nationaliste française. C'est le "Pays légal" contre le "Pays réel" de Charles Maurras, une référence que Jean-Marie Le Pen n'a cessé de cultiver depuis des années, en essayant de nous faire croire que lui seul représenterait le Peuple, contre les partis de "l'establishment".

Hortefeux, c'est la machine a recycler le national-populisme.
Et en matière de populisme, le mieux, c'est l'évocation de la "gauche milliardaire". Là, on frise l'exploit.
Hein ! Ces salauds de la gauche milliardaire ! Milliardaire, oui oui ! 
On les connait, y'a la liste dans les journaux, des milliardaires français ! Liliane Bétencourt, cette salope qui veut faire perdre les élections à Nicolas ! Bernard Arnault, Serge Dassault, François Pinault, Martin Bouygues, Gérard Mulliez ! Tous ces affreux financeurs de la révolution socialiste, on les connait ! Ils sont 40, dans la liste publiée par le magazine Challenges ! Que des gauchistes ! Tous ! Sauf Xavier Niel et Benjamin de Rotshchild. Niel est un proxénète nationaliste, et Benjamin de Rothschild est patron du groupe de presse d'ultra droite _Libération_, ça on le sait. Ah non, on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas le bon Rothschild ! Au temps pour moi ! Y'a donc que Xavier Niel de correct, tous les autres sont des milliardaires gauchistes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Lemmy est toujours un peu partial



Il est aussi "un peu partiel"  Comprenez par là qu'on voit bien qu'il n'est pas fini, il y a encore de la place dedans, hein, il peut inviter ses copains !


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Août 2010)

"Inviter ses copains" ? Heu, comment dire...


----------



## Craquounette (23 Août 2010)

Initiative pour rétablir la peine de mort en Suisse...
Ca laisse songeur...


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Lemmy est toujours un peu partial, lorsqu'il commente l'actualité.



Ferré, un autre homme de droite, a dit un jour que "les hommes qui tournent en rond ont les idées courbes". Dans son cas, on frise la parabole : il a le cerveau en apesanteur.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Août 2010)

:style:
Il est resté un peu bloqué dans sa capsule de temps, que veux-tu. 

Un autre dont le cerveau défit les lois de la nature : Lefevre rappelle qu'il n'a pas l'habitude de commenter des sondages !   
(faut dire que le sondage en question, c'est les vraies boules, il est super mauvais pour Sarko, et il est fait par la boite qui fait tous les sondages de l'Elysée). :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2010)

Une entreprise américaine promet de rembourser ses dettes en... 2105

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------

L'Etat envisage de taxer davantage les offres "triple play"


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un autre dont le cerveau défit les lois de la nature : Lefevre rappelle qu'il n'a pas l'habitude de commenter des sondages !
> (faut dire que le sondage en question, c'est les vraies boules, il est super mauvais pour Sarko, et il est fait par la boite qui fait tous les sondages de l'Elysée). :rateau:



"_Jai lu comme vous cet été que les sondeurs eux-mêmes expliquaient  () que selon comment la question est posée, on na pas les mêmes  résultats". 
Do you speak french ?_


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "_Do you speak french ?_



Sorry, he does'nt ! He speak waffle*, only political waffle ! 


(*) in french : "wooden tongue"


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2010)

F. Lefebvre a dit:


> "J&#8217;ai lu comme vous cet été que les sondeurs eux-mêmes expliquaient  (&#8230 que selon comment la question est posée, on n&#8217;a pas les mêmes  résultats".



Tel que parti et vu la vitesse à laquelle il creuse, on devrait bientôt en être débarrassé : aux dernières nouvelles il n'était plus très loin des antipodes.


----------



## Gronounours (24 Août 2010)

C'est pas très sympa de leur refiler&#8230; On pourrait pas plutôt le foutre en orbite ?


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2010)

Zizanie à droite sur la question sécuritaire.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2010)

Ouch ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est pas très sympa de leur refiler On pourrait pas plutôt le foutre en orbite ?



Il n'y finirait pas de tourner.

Mais en orbite, c'est trop près. Envoyons-le en éclaireur sur Mars. Plusieurs mois de tranquillité assurés.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------

Le ministère de l'agriculture mis en cause dans un rapport sur le chlordécone


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

1.235 pages du dossier Dutroux disponibles sur Wikileaks.


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2010)

Et dire que je me suis plaint d'avoir été coincé, une fois pendant 4h sur l'A86... 
Mais alors eux !...


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et dire que je me suis plaint d'avoir été coincé, une fois pendant 4h sur l'A86...
> Mais alors eux !...



Dans le genre coincé pour quelques temps, il y a eux :affraid:


----------



## Gronounours (25 Août 2010)

Un médecin qui s'appelle Paul(a) Newman, il a un oscar de médecine ?


----------



## Wilde (25 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> 1.235 pages du dossier Dutroux disponibles sur Wikileaks.



Il s'agit là d'un sommaire en fait (résumé des pv). 
Les 10 dernières pages (et d'autres) valent leur pesant de caca(huettes?) : sorte de croisement entre Les _120 Journées_ de Sade (pour ceux qui sont parvenus au bout) et _Alice au pays des merveilles_.

Âmes sensibles, (vraiment!) s'abstenir.


----------



## Gronounours (25 Août 2010)

Wilde a dit:


> Il s'agit là d'un sommaire en fait (résumé des pv).
> Les 10 dernières pages (et d'autres) valent leur pesant de caca(huettes?) : sorte de croisement entre Les _120 Journées_ de Sade (pour ceux qui sont parvenus au bout) et _Alice au pays des merveilles_.
> 
> Âmes sensibles, (vraiment!) s'abstenir.



Hormis ceux qui ont été/sont dans l'instruction, y'a un truc particulièrement malsain à consulter ce genre de document non ?

Un voyeurisme des plus cynique.


----------



## Wilde (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Hum comment faire face à un code 3615jecatalogue doublé d'un jemetslaréponseaveclaquestion...?

Simplement alors... disons que non, je ne trouve pas le choix de vouloir y jeter un oeil "malsain". En outre, je n'ai pas dit que j'avais adoooooré lire Sade ou ledit suce-cité sommaire. Aussi s'agit-il dans un cas comme dans l'autre d'une expérience personnelle que JE souhaitais vivre (nous pouvons discuter des raisons éventuellement) doublée d'une réflexion sur les capacités d'imagination de l'homme en général (d'un auteur d'abord, d'un processus d'autre part).

Ensuite et -autrement aussi simplement-, curiosité (je n'ai jamais vu un pv d'audition) n'est ni voyeurisme ni malsain. Et le cynisme est une philosophie, pas une tare.

Cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

En 2012, Sarkozy serait écrasé par la gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Un embouteillage monstre en Chine&#8230; mais où ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> En 2012, Sarkozy serait écrasé par la gauche.



Ce n'est qu'un sondage après tout 

Il y'a loin entre la volonté de faire et le fait réel


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Août 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'un sondage après tout
> 
> Il y'a loin entre la volonté de faire et le fait réel



Mets moi une urne sous la main et la volonté devient fait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> En 2012, Sarkozy serait écrasé par la gauche.



Oui, il y avait un sondage dans le Monde il y a quelques jours qui disait ça.
il disait aussi que 67% des interrogés pensaient aussi que la gauche ne ferait pas mieux.

Bref, on est dans la merde...


----------



## jugnin (26 Août 2010)

Comme le disait si bien mon grand-père...
*
Une bonne guerre, v'là d'qu'a vous avez besoin !*


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme le disait si bien mon grand-père...
> *
> Une bonne guerre, v'là d'qu'a vous avez besoin !*



Ne tinquiète pas, avec l'islam qui se radicalise, on devrait y arriver rapidement malheureusement. ils font tout pour


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ne tinquiète pas, avec l'islam qui se radicalise, on devrait y arriver rapidement malheureusement. *ils* font tout pour



Ca, c'est une ânerie.

J'aimerais bien savoir qui sont ces "ils" dont tu parles.
Peux-tu développer un petit peu ?


:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ca, c'est une ânerie.
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir qui sont ces "ils" dont tu parles.
> Peux-tu développer un petit peu ?
> ...



'spice di counasse


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ca, c'est une ânerie.
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir qui sont ces "ils" dont tu parles.
> Peux-tu développer un petit peu ?
> ...



Quelques noms me viennent spontanément à l'esprit, là : talibans, Jihad Islamique, Al Quaïda, Al Ismaïlia (celui là, je ne suis pas certain de l'orthographe), Hamas, et je pense qu'en creusant un peu, on trouverait sans peine pas mal d'autres "ils" répondant à la définition (pas forcément tous "islamiques", d'ailleurs, même si ceux ci ont plutôt tendance à occuper le devant de la scène), mais c'est vrai que gwen a dit une connerie, là, en fait, ça fait déjà un moment qu'elle est commencée, la guerre  !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2010)

Mes «ils» à moi sont plutôt UMP, UDC, Parti pour la liberté, Vlaams Blok, et autres Ligue du Nord...

Mais j'interprète mal peut-être...


----------



## jugnin (26 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mes «ils» à moi sont plutôt UMP, UDC, Parti pour la liberté, Vlaams Blok, et autres Ligue du Nord...
> 
> Mais j'interprète mal peut-être...



Et ces putains de Chinois, aussi ! 



Nan, mais autrement, je disais ça pour rigoler, hein.


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et ces putains de Chinois, aussi !
> 
> 
> 
> Nan, mais autrement, je disais ça pour rigoler, hein.



Ah ?

C'est pas ici qu'on commente les brèves du Comptoir ?


je vous ai trouvé une sujet fort moins risqué pour les débats -> c'est ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> je vous ai trouvé une sujet fort moins risqué pour les débats -> c'est ici





> C'est Toto, numéro un japonais des sanitaires



Même au Japon, ils connaissent les histoires de Toto.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais j'interprète mal peut-être...



Oui, eux, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est pas "faire la guerre", c'est plutôt "faire faire la guerre par les autres, et une fois les marrons tirés du feu &#8230;" 

Mais bon,  ils ne jurent pas dans le tableau quand même


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelques noms me viennent spontanément à l'esprit, là (blabla)  !



Non que je me fiche de ton avis sur la question, loin de là tu penses bien. 
Mais que crois-tu que j'avais en tête en demandant à Gwen de développer ? 

J'aurais aimé lire SON avis, en particulier.

Mais bon, ben non alors.


----------



## Chang (26 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelques noms me viennent spontanément à l'esprit, là : talibans, Jihad Islamique, Al Quaïda, Al Ismaïlia (celui là, je ne suis pas certain de l'orthographe), Hamas, et je pense qu'en creusant un peu, on trouverait sans peine pas mal d'autres "ils" répondant à la définition (pas forcément tous "islamiques", d'ailleurs, même si ceux ci ont plutôt tendance à occuper le devant de la scène), mais c'est vrai que gwen a dit une connerie, là, en fait, ça fait déjà un moment qu'elle est commencée, la guerre  !



Au sujet de la radicalisation de l'Islam et ce qui gravite autour, j'ai beaucoup de mal, vu d'ici, a me faire une opinion. Recemment je suis tombe sur un article interessant (mais puree qu'il est long - in english) sur la situation de l'Iran.

Bien qu'ayant la forte impression que ce journal (The Atlantic) soit a forte tendance liberal (equivalent americain de la droite francaise) et donc pro-guerre et anti-Obama, il y a une foultitude de details sur les relations Iran/Israel/USA qui donnent (ou qui m'ont donnes) une nouvelle perspective.

Cet article est un peu alarmiste tout de meme et souligne une situation excessivement complexe, comme un plateau d'echec ou toutes les pieces sont impliquees dans un coup fumant et si jamais un des protagoniste passe a l'offensive, il s'ensuit une cascade de violence dont l'issue est incertaine.

Tout ca fout un peu les boules quand meme. Du coup j'hesite entre l'ignorance volontaire ou un penchant d'opinion sur une bande de fauves en mal de sang.

Ce qui fait suer au fond, c'est que cela ne concerne que l'"elite" de pays dont la population n'a pas vraiment mot a dire dans les affaires etrangeres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ce qui fait suer au fond, c'est que cela ne concerne que l'"elite" de pays dont la population n'a pas vraiment mot a dire dans les affaires etrangeres.



Heuuuuuu, ça n'a pas toujours été le cas ?... Ou alors je n'ai jamais rien pigé à l'Histoire ?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2010)

Chang a dit:


> e qui fait suer au fond, c'est que cela ne concerne que l'"elite" de pays dont la population n'a pas vraiment mot a dire dans les affaires etrangeres.



"l'élite" :affraid: t'as de ces mots :hein: le terme correct, c'est "la lie" !


----------



## Chang (26 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu, ça n'a pas toujours été le cas ?... Ou alors je n'ai jamais rien pigé à l'Histoire ?...



Mais oui, mais oui, ca a toujours ete le cas ... ca n'empeche pas de s'en desoler au quotidien ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Mais oui, mais oui, ca a toujours ete le cas ... ca n'empeche pas de s'en desoler au quotidien ...



Certes certes... Mais de s'en étonner encore...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Des instruments chirurgicaux uniques découverts à Auschwitz.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Des instruments chirurgicaux uniques découverts à Auschwitz.


 Argh ! ... ça me glace le sang !


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2010)

*Alain Minc contre Christine Boutin, ou Sarkozy contre le pape.

*


gwen a dit:


> Ne tinquiète pas, avec l'islam qui se radicalise, on devrait y arriver rapidement malheureusement. ils font tout pour



Ce "ils" pue le racisme. Un peu comme "les Roms sont ceci ou cela". Plus de responsabilité individuelle mais une responsabilité collective en fonction de la nationalité, de la couleur de peau, du sexe, de l'orientation sexuelle, que sais-je...

Après tout, les "dérapages" sont à la mode.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2010)

> "Laisser penser que les Allemands sont héritiers du nazisme, c'est précisément considérer qu'il y a une filiation du Mal, bref une sorte de racisme où la personne est assimilée à son groupe d'appartenance»



La mère Boutin a un peu oublié qu'il avait fait partie des jeunesses hitlériennes le Grand Stylo Plume, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La mère Boutin a un peu oublié qu'il avait fait partie des jeunesses hitlériennes le Grand Stylo Plume, non ?



Beaucoup de jeunes allemands de l'époque l'ont été.

Ca n'empêche que Minc a une fois de plus perdu l'occasion de se taire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

H1N1 : une maladie rare après un vaccin


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *http://www.liberation.fr/societe/0101654193-andre-vingt-trois-alain-minc-et-l-heritage-du-passe*
> Ce "ils" pue le racisme. Un peu comme "les Roms sont ceci ou cela". Plus de responsabilité individuelle mais une responsabilité collective en fonction de la nationalité, de la couleur de peau, du sexe, de l'orientation sexuelle, que sais-je...
> 
> Après tout, les "dérapages" sont à la mode.




Je crois qu'il est bon d'attendre que gwen indique ce que veut dire ils avant de faire d'éventuels procès en dérapages


----------



## jugnin (26 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Je crois qu'il est bon d'attendre que gwen indique ce que veut dire ils avant de faire d'éventuels procès en dérapages



Effectivement, laissons donc à ce facho de gwen l'occasion de préciser ses propos ineptes avant de le juger coupable.


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2010)

Je dis cela parce que je n'ai rien compris à ce qu'il a écrit, comme d'hab d'ailleurs 

(gwen )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La mère Boutin a un peu oublié qu'il avait fait partie des jeunesses hitlériennes le Grand Stylo Plume, non ?



Lui et pas mal d'autres, mais même si je le trouve assez antipathique, et déplore la plupart de ses prises de position (je ne parle pas de celle dont il est question ici), force est de laisser à son crédit que, vu sa date de naissance, et celle de l'instauration des jeunesses hitlériennes, et de leurs organisations préparatoires, il est fort peu probable qu'il soit allé s'y inscrire de lui même et de sa propre volonté. En ce temps là, c'était perçu par les enfants (et hélas par la plupart des adultes) comme des organisations "scoutistes" et "civiques".

On pourrait même prendre le pari que si tu étais né, toi, en 1927, et en Allemagne, il y aurait eu plus de deux chances sur trois que tu en fasses partie aussi (et quand je dis "toi", je pourrais aussi bien dire "nous tous") !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Wilde (26 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HAy_4rVUmXM[/YOUTUBE] ?


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Août 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Atmosphère électrique sur BHV et Bruxelles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


>



Nous évoquions une possible naissance en 17 à Leidenstadt


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nous évoquions une possible naissance en 17 à Leindenstadt



Ben heu... je comprends toujours rien, en fait.


Mais c'pas grave hein.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Août 2010)

*le poids des maux ?* :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2010)

Et bien, elle serais française, par exemple...
Elle aurait eu le droit à une ambulance avec amortisseurs renforcés et brancard électrique...
Ça n'a malheureusement plus rien d'anodin, les patients qui dépasse les 200 kg, maintenant...


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et bien, elle serais française, par exemple...
> Elle aurait eu le droit à une ambulance avec amortisseurs renforcés et brancard électrique...
> Ça n'a malheureusement plus rien d'anodin, les patients qui dépasse les 200 kg, maintenant...



si c'est toi qui en "hérite", va falloir faire de la muscu... :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (26 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> si c'est toi qui en "hérite", va falloir faire de la muscu... :rateau:



Ceci était une remarque intelligente, saupoudrée de fine ironie, de votre ami Lemmy.


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> si c'est toi qui en "hérite", va falloir faire de la muscu... :rateau:


Tu as déjà porté quelqu'un sur une chaise, sur 7 étages, alors qu'il pèse 140 kg ?!...
Nan, alors... 



TimeCapsule a dit:


> si c'est toi qui en "hérite", va falloir faire de la muscu... :rateau:


Pourquoi je parle de brancard électrique ?!... 
Faut lire, Lemmy, faut lire... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

ÉDIT : Tiens et pour parfaire tes connaissances...
Chez certaines de ces personnes obèses*, il y a un bras électrique monté  sur un socle (avec des roues) auquel on fixe un harnais...
Harnais que l'on doit passer sous la personne avant de le fixer au bras...
Il ne suffit plus alors que de lever la personne avec le bras et la poser sur le brancard...
Voilà... 

*obèse, ça veut dire malade; rien ne m'énerve plus que d'entendre "oh ben on mange bien à la cantine ! "...

Ce bras électrique on le surnomme "araignée", parfois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Harnais que l'on doit passer sous la personne avant de le fixer au bras...
> Il ne suffit plus alors que de lever la personne avec le bras et la poser sur le brancard...
> Voilà...



Un vrai geek du brancard


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un vrai geek du brancard


Oh non !...
M'en passerais bien, parfois !... :casse:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2010)

Faisez gaffe aux fourmis zombies !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

ça fait un peu peur tout de même


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2010)

L'armée a droit à 7% de pertes ? :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> L'armée a droit à 7% de pertes ? :affraid:



Mortes de peur ? Des poules  Mouillées, sans doute :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ca, c'est une ânerie.
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir qui sont ces "ils" dont tu parles.
> Peux-tu développer un petit peu ?
> ...



Les humains en general, sans question de couleur de peau ou autre. Tous le monde dans le meme tonneau.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Londres ouvre au public l&#8217;appartement de Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

Faites-vous vacciner, qu'ils disaient...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Faites-vous vacciner, qu'ils disaient...



>  <


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> >  <



Oops, il m'avait échappé celui-là... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Un bébé jeté depuis le 8e étage à Toulouse.


----------



## Gronounours (27 Août 2010)

c'pas grave, z'en referront un


----------



## jugnin (27 Août 2010)

Voilà une actualité qui témoigne du mépris total d'une partie de la population à l'égard des politiques de tri sélectif mises en uvre par les pouvoirs publics.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2010)

N'empêche, niveau qualité, les bébés, c'est plus que c'était. Les bébés actuels sont moins solides que ceux qu'on faisait avant. Ca doit être dû au "made in China".


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> N'empêche, niveau qualité, les bébés, c'est plus que c'était. Les bébés actuels sont moins solides que ceux qu'on faisait avant. Ca doit être dû au "made in China".



Mais pas du tout, seulement, les sols bétonnés ont fait de gros progrès en solidité !


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà une actualité qui témoigne du mépris total d'une partie de la population à l'égard des politiques de tri sélectif mises en uvre par les pouvoirs publics.



Ah mon bon, ce mal n'est pas propre à la France.
Les anglais eux aussi négligent le tri sélectif au point de mettre des déchets organiques dans une poubelle destinée au tout venant


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Ah mon bon, ce mal n'est pas propre à la France.
> Les anglais eux aussi négligent le tri sélectif au point de mettre des déchets organiques dans une poubelle destinée au tout venant





> Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris, mais j'ai tout d'un coup pensé que ce serait drôle de le mettre dans la poubelle



Ah ! L'humour anglais, glacé et sophistiqué ! :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (27 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> c'pas grave, z'en referront un


Pourrais tu être moins sarcastique ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Un passager prononce le mot bombe, l&#8217;avion est en alerte.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2010)

Durand, Zemmour, Ruquier : la « liste noire » de Sarkozy à la télé



> Emmanuel Berretta ajoute qu'à l'inverse, Sarkozy a livré à Carolis les noms de ses favoris : Patrick Sabatier, Daniela Lumbroso, les frères Bogdanov, Didier Barbelivien Tous, dans le privé, sont des amis du président de la République.


----------



## inkclub (28 Août 2010)

tous les nanars dispo légalement sur youtube  :love:

ainsi qu'ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un passager prononce le mot bombe, lavion est en alerte.





> sest avéré quun steward avait entendu lun des passagers utiliser le terme « pipe bomb » (bombe artisanale confectionnée avec un bout de tuyau métallique) pendant quil remplissait les formalités dembarquement.



'tain, j'ai pas intérêt à prendre l'avion avec un de mes potes, moi, parce que vu qu'on est tous deux fans de Duke Nukem 3D, les mots "pipe bomb" reviennent souvent dans nos conversations


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Roms, uniques objets de mon ressentiment (Acte I)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain, j'ai pas intérêt à prendre l'avion avec un de mes potes, moi, parce que vu qu'on est tous deux fans de Duke Nukem 3D, les mots "pipe bomb" reviennent souvent dans nos conversations


'tain! Et dire qu'une fois une bombe m'a fait une pipe dans un avion! On a frôlé la catastrophe! :affraid:


----------



## boodou (29 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain! Et dire qu'une fois une bombe m'a fait une pipe dans un avion! On a frôlé la catastrophe! :affraid:



Fais gaffe quand même, dans les WC d'avions il y a souvent un Mackie ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Fais gaffe quand même, dans les WC d'avions il y a souvent un Mackie ...



Non non, seulement dans les toilettes de gros porteurs long courriers


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, seulement dans les toilettes de gros porteurs long courriers



exactement, sur le petit vol ça n'a aucun intérêt  bon, je matte les vols vers le canada


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Août 2010)

Pauvres petites poules...


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2010)

Tiens donc ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Pauvres petites poules...



Oui, les pauvres. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Tiens donc ?!...



Ca alors, quelle surprise !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens donc ?!...



De son côté, rien à signaler, donc : R.A.S. Poutine :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (30 Août 2010)

Il veut remplacer Sarko ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il veut remplacer Sarko ? :mouais:



Oh, ne te moque pas, je ne pense pas qu'il ferait mieux, mais je suis certain qu'il n'arriverait pas à faire pire non plus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Une Australienne redonne vie à son bébé mort né.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une Australienne redonne vie à son bébé mort né.


Faut qu'elle l'appelle Mac Gyver


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2010)

*une petite lecture (hilarante) encore que le rire soit parfois jaune...* 

*mais certains se sentent visés...*


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2010)

Mouarf !


> Le député, *ancien de L'Oréal*, remplace Eric Woerth, empêtré dans l'affaire Bettencourt.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouarf !



Re-mouarf !



> Action Savoie Première, une association sur mesure. Tout comme Eric Woerth, Dominique Dord possède son micro-parti. Dès 1997, il fondé sa propre organisation politique, Action Savoie Première. Une manière de jouer avec les limites de la loi sur le financement des partis politiques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2010)

Tiens, puisqu'on parle de lui, et que c'est justement à lui de défendre ça : comment faire financer une grande partie des retraites par les ASSEDIC !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Air France sépare les enfants des adultes sur ses vols.


----------



## Gronounours (31 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Re-mouarf !





			
				Frédéric Lefebvre a dit:
			
		

> "Est-ce que, pour tous les Français qui travaillent chez L'Oréal, on peut considérer que c'est indigne de travailler chez L'Oréal ?"



Est-ce que pour tous les gens du voyage et roms, on peut considérer qu'ils sont tous des voleurs et des délinquants ?

C'est "marrant" (mais très très jaune) comme parfois les amalgames c'est pas bien et puis d'autres fois ça gène vachement moins&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Est-ce que pour tous les gens du voyage et roms, on peut considérer qu'ils sont tous des voleurs et des délinquants ?
> 
> C'est "marrant" (mais très très jaune) comme parfois les amalgames c'est pas bien et puis d'autres fois ça gène vachement moins



Oui, hein, on pourrait même aller jusqu'à se demander si toutes les enveloppes craft   :mouais:


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2010)

En lisant les messages ici, on se demande

qui peut bien acheter les produits de L' Oréal.


----------



## Gronounours (31 Août 2010)

loustic a dit:


> En lisant les messages ici, on se demande
> 
> qui peut bien acheter les produits de L' Oréal.


C'est quoi le rapport ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2010)

Mon doc, mon doc, y aurait-il quelques remous ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

M'étonne pas que Fillon le réaliste, soit plus populaire que Sarko le mythomane...

Tiens je verrais bien Fillon en 2012...

Sarko est dans la crèche "Présidentielle"...

Le Bling-Bling et la Bravitude = deux maladies 

Mutualisation des armées obligée : embryon armée européenne ?


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> M'étonne pas que Fillon le réaliste, soit plus populaire que Sarko le mythomane...
> 
> Tiens je verrais bien Fillon en 2012...
> 
> ...



cela fait des années que l'on parte d'un 2 em porte avion français en coopération avec les anglais


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2010)

*Chérie, tu ne voudrais pas un peu monter le chauffage ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> cela fait des années que l'on parte d'un 2 em porte avion français en coopération avec les anglais



Remarque, on aurait parlé de ça avec les suisses ou les luxembourgeois, on, aurait pitêt été un poil moins crédible


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Après le chat dans la poubelle, des chiots à la rivière.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> cela fait des années que l'on parte d'un 2 em porte avion français en coopération avec les anglais



Des fois il suffit de pas grand chose pour progresser dans la défense européenne...
Il faudrait déjà qu'en plus de sa monnaie, l'Europe forme une armée commune et crée une fédération...



C0rentin a dit:


> Après le chat dans la poubelle, des chiots à la rivière.



C'est triste tout de même ce qui se passe des fois...


----------



## Gronounours (1 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> C'est triste tout de même ce qui se passe des fois...


ouais. Moi j'faisais ça dans un seau rempli d'eau à ras bord et un couvercle.


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Des fois il suffit de pas grand chose pour progresser dans la défense européenne...
> Il faudrait déjà qu'en plus de sa monnaie, l'Europe forme une armée commune et crée une fédération...
> 
> 
> ...



T'as jamais fait cuire d'escargots ou de crabes toi? Parce que la pour le coup, c'est vraiment rigolo


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, on aurait parlé de ça avec les suisses ou les luxembourgeois, on, aurait pitêt été un poil moins crédible



tu es sur ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

_"Mérite, travail, liberté, nation."... :sleep:
_


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> _"Mérite, travail, liberté, nation."... :sleep:
> _


Si je comprends bien, les valeurs de l'UMP (Mérite, travail, liberté, nation) ne sont pas celles de la France (Liberté, égalité, fraternité) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> _"Mérite, travail, liberté, nation."... :sleep:
> _





> Le mérite s'acquiert par le travail, l'effort que chacun doit produire pour trouver sa place dans la société française.



C'est ce que disait leur idole au même moment où elle essayait de propulser son fils à la tête de l'Epad.



> "Il faut travailler plus pour gagner plus", récite Benjamin Martelli, 26 ans, militant de Menton (Alpes-Maritimes). Le jeune homme reconnaît cependant que concernant la lutte contre le chômage,"le plan de 2007 de Nicolas Sarkozy n'a pas tout a fait fonctionné".



Si peu (dans les 400 00 emplois perdus à cause de son "travailler plus pour gagner plus", qu'il maintient malgré tout contre vents et marées). 





Romuald a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, les valeurs de l'UMP (Mérite, travail, liberté, nation) ne sont pas celles de la France (Liberté, égalité, fraternité) ?



Si. Mais avec eux, les valeurs de la France ne s'appliquent qu'aux riches.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2010)

Bon, ben manque plus que "Famille", et comme "le "Liberté" n'est mis là que pour faire trompe l'&#339;il (voir par ailleurs, le discours sécuritaire, totalement attentatoire à toute liberté), et on en sera revenu au tristement fameux "Travail Famille Patrie" 

D'ici à ce qu'ils nous remplacent Marianne par une francisque, et ça sera complet !


----------



## Gronounours (1 Septembre 2010)

Y'avait bien "Arbeit macht Frei", mais c'est pas eud'chez nous, pis c'était déjà pris.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2010)

Les profits des groupes du CAC 40 ont bondi de 85%


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Les zéros de YouTube.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Où l'on parle d'Ötzi, nouvelle version


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2010)

Y'en a qui n'ont pas peur des, comme dit une rubrique célèbre du canard enchainé, apparentements terribles


----------



## Gronounours (1 Septembre 2010)

Ca lui irait comme un gant.


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2010)

Ils n'ont même pas pris la peine d'ouvrir les commentaires


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

Petites phrases...  :sleep: 



> Patrick Balkany, député-maire UMP de Levallois-Perret : _"Je suis l'homme  le plus honnête du monde."_





> Eva Joly,députée européenne (Europe Ecologie) : "Je connais bien Dominique Strauss-Kahn : je l'ai mis en examen."


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'en a qui n'ont pas peur des, comme dit une rubrique célèbre du canard enchainé, apparentements terribles





Gronounours a dit:


> Ca lui irait comme un gant.



Vi, hein, on y arrive 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ben manque plus que "Famille", et comme "le "Liberté" n'est mis là que pour faire trompe l'il (voir par ailleurs, le discours sécuritaire, totalement attentatoire à toute liberté), et on en sera revenu au tristement fameux "Travail Famille Patrie"
> 
> D'ici à ce qu'ils nous remplacent Marianne par une francisque, et ça sera complet !



:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2010)

bling bling...  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bling bling...  :love:



les personnes âgées ont le droit d'avoir une sexualité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bling bling...  :love:





macinside a dit:


> les personnes âgées ont le droit d'avoir une sexualité



En dehors d'un début d'éclat de rire à la lecture de l'article, je me pose la question de sa valeur journalistique... On n'est pas loin de "Voici", là. Pas sûr que ça concerne vraiment l'affaire en cours.
Qui plus est, il est certain que si l'on fouille chez tout le monde, on risque fort de trouver des choses un tantinet "exotiques".
Ayant eu les flics à la maison suite à un cambriolage, il est fatigant de devoir se justifier sur tel ou tel bibelot...


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2010)

politiquement correct ?


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En dehors d'un début d'éclat de rire à la lecture de l'article, je me pose la question de sa valeur journalistique... On n'est pas loin de "Voici", là. Pas sûr que ça concerne vraiment l'affaire en cours.



L'affaire bête en cours, plus précisément.



> Qui plus est, il est certain que si l'on fouille chez tout le monde, on risque fort de trouver des choses un tantinet "exotiques".
> Ayant eu les flics à la maison suite à un cambriolage, il est fatigant de devoir se justifier sur tel ou tel bibelot...



Ouais, genre une hallebarde, un flacon de vitriol, un RPG-7... 'sont relous, ces flics, ils comprennent rien à la déco.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> L'affaire bête en cours, plus précisément.



P77 bouffe des Carambars® avec le papier, t'as bouffé du P77... On tient un début de chaîne alimentaire, là...


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> P77 bouffe des Carambars® avec le papier, t'as bouffé du P77... On tient un début de chaîne alimentaire, là...



ça va pas non ?! A défaut de diarrhée, c'est un coup à choper une bonne logorrhée, ça... Ce qui reste une question de flux et d'orifice.


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> P77 bouffe des Carambars® avec le papier, t'as bouffé du P77... On tient un début de chaîne alimentaire, là...



le lapin est la base de tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------




da capo a dit:


> politiquement correct ?



j'imagine même pas la gueule des associations en france si un homme politique disais ça


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> j'imagine même pas la gueule des associations en france si un homme politique disais ça



Alors que ça serait très bon pour le régime des retraites...


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ça va pas non ?! A défaut de diarrhée...



Ceci me rappelle le dernier goûter offert par mes hôtes polonais en août, astucieusement composé d'une coupe de glace à moitié fondue avec plein de baies rouges dessus, du coulis, tout ça, d'une grande verrée de bière et d'un café bien noir.

J'ai éclaté de rire. Parfait menu, de quoi choper une bonne courante.

J'ai bu que la bière.


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Alors que ça serait très bon pour le régime des retraites...



on paie pas des trucs a la sécu quand on achète de l'alcool ?


----------



## KARL40 (2 Septembre 2010)

Pour ceux qui croient encore à la valeur du mot "travail", notre système
vient leur rappeler la vrai signification : ce n'est qu'une simple variable dans 
le course au profit et au tout pour moi ....

http://lci.tf1.fr/economie/entrepri...iements-les-chiffres-us-qui-vont-6051159.html




La crise économique c'est fantastique
La décadence c'est la bonne ambiance ...


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> on paie pas des trucs a la sécu quand on achète de l'alcool ?



qui boira vivra


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2010)

Martine et les Roms


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2010)

*si ce sont eux qui le disent...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2010)

A propos du taux de chômage trimestriel de l'Insee


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2010)

ils sont rapide les ricains, après le succes du premier, voici déjà la suite !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Ah oui, c'est assez dommage cette insécurité sur les plate-formes pétrolières 

Personne n'a rebondi sur Ötzi, l'homme des glaces mystérieux ?

News pétrolière : Un pétrolier échoué au nord du Canada


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> News pétrolière : Un pétrolier échoué au nord du Canada



ter  (3 de suite quoi)

sinon :

Avec la SNCF... surtout ne pas rater son suicide

personnellement je pense que reclamé des dommages et intéret (même si il y a lieu légalement) 
mais ce n'est pas le bon message a donner au malheureux (question de morale) qui après ceci risque de recommencer


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Personne n'a rebondi sur Ötzi, l'homme des glaces mystérieux ?


Bah dans le meilleur des cas il était italien et au pire autrichien.
Dans les deux cas on s'en branle.


----------



## Chang (3 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En dehors d'un début d'éclat de rire à la lecture de l'article, je me pose la question de sa valeur journalistique...



Quand on arrive a ce passage:

"Pour parler clair, Liliane Bettencourt a un *énorme gode en or* sur sa table de salon, en face de sa bibliothèque. Un phallus arrogant en pleine lumière, *dont on se demande lusage qui en est fait*..."

... effectivement, c'est d'une nullite affligeante. Qu'est ce que l'on en a a fout' de son gode n or !? C'est ca le centre de l'histoire ? C'est ca qui fait que Betencourt est impliquee ?

Miseeereuuuuh miseeeereuuuh ...  ...

Le pire, c'est le sondage "Etes vous d'accord avec l'article ?" ... Mais il ny a pas de question ! Pourtant 66% des gens qui l'ont lu ET qui ont vote approuvent les propos de l'article.

Agoravox, du potentiel en barre ...


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2010)

Dites-le avec de l'éosine...


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Dites-le avec de l'éosine...



Faut dire quand même qu'elles ont un peu abusé...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> ...Agoravox, du potentiel en barre ...



oui mais en fait on s'en branle un peu non ? ... fallait pas lire l'article tout naze (ou alors, s'arrêter rapidement ou le lire en diagonale), non, le seul truc un peu "intéressant" c'est Golden mamy qui pose joyeusement en bonne compagnie... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Dites-le avec de l'éosine...



hin hin hin


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> News pétrolière : Un pétrolier échoué au nord du Canada





> Un pétrolier transportant quelque neuf millions de litres *de diesel* &#8230; Les premiers secours arrivés sur place n'ont remarqué aucune trace *de brut* dans les eaux arctiques, a précisé M. Kalil.



Sont bien les journalistes, le pétrolier transporte du gas oil, et ils se réjouissent qu'il n'y ait pas de traces de brut  Je suppose qu'ils n'ont pas non plus trouvé de traces de whisky ou de lait pasteurisé 

Par contre, on ne sait pas si des traces de gas oil, il y en a ou pas ! 



Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Personne n'a rebondi sur Ötzi, l'homme des glaces mystérieux ?



Normal, tu as déjà essayé de rebondir sur une momie, toi ? C'est tout sec, ça casse au premier choc, aucune élasticité, non, faut te trouver autre chose comme trampoline, lui, ça n'ira pas !


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Septembre 2010)

Quelle tarte, ce Collomb !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quelle tarte, ce Collomb !



Ben, il est pas tisserieand, mais il gagne à être canut, c't'une crème, c't'homme !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quelle tarte, ce Collomb !


Il l'a pas volé! Je l'ai vu à la matinale de Canal y'a 2 ou 3 jour et il n'a débité qu'un flot d'âneries.
Il pue autant que ses petits copains de l'UMP


----------



## Gronounours (3 Septembre 2010)

En regardant le programme tv de ce soir, je tombe sur ça :

Clara Morgane : J'écris pas de la grande littérature

Y'avait pas besoin de le préciser Clara, on s'en serait largement douté.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2010)

Les commentaires à l'article sont...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2010)

*TheBig fait parler de lui...*


----------



## woulf (3 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *TheBig fait parler de lui...*



Hmmm, notre bigounet, je le verrais plutôt les bouffer que les cuire 
Ou les fumer


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Clara Morgane : J'écris pas de la grande littérature



On s'en fout! :love:


----------



## Gronounours (3 Septembre 2010)

Ah mais t'en fais pas mon bon jipé, je l'encourage même vivement à se la fermer taire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Fin de partie pour Di Rupo. À qui le tour ?


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2010)

Webo ! il y a un minaret chez toi !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

L&#8217;Holocauste «superstition» des Occidentaux.


----------



## jb104 (5 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Fin de partie pour Di Rupo. À qui le tour ?



Bart te voilà ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> LHolocauste «superstition» des Occidentaux.



Voilà qui fait mentir un dicton populaire de plus : mieux vaudrait être sourd que d'entendre ça, en fait !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Voilà qui fait mentir un dicton populaire de plus : mieux vaudrait être sourd que d'entendre ça, en fait !



Tu entends par les yeux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu entends par les yeux ?



Non, même lorsque ce sont des ayatollah qui parlent, j'entends par les oreilles, même lorsque leurs paroles me sortent par les yeux, pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2010)

Ces firmes françaises qui jouent avec le droit du travail américain

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

RETRAITE - La Cour des comptes refuse de de certifier les comptes 2009. Trop d'incertitudes demeurent....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

«Trou du cul» dirige vers la page Facebook de Sarkozy.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> «Trou du cul» dirige vers la page Facebook de Sarkozy.



ça devrait plutôt être sa page "ass book"


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> «Trou du cul» dirige vers la page Facebook de Sarkozy.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> ça devrait plutôt être sa page "ass book"



j'en profite pour lancer un appel solennel à l'initiateur de http://poildecul.chez-alice.fr/ pour qu'il remette à jour ses liens internes...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

*Lettre au président de la République*


----------



## Gronounours (6 Septembre 2010)

Ce monsieur a une très belle plume


----------



## inkclub (6 Septembre 2010)

le plan b  :love:


----------



## Arlequin (7 Septembre 2010)

*Le patron de Ryan Air propose une autre idée révolutionnaire pour  diminuer les coûts: supprimer les copilotes « trop chers et inutiles »!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Le patron de Ryan Air propose une autre idée révolutionnaire pour  diminuer les coûts: supprimer les copilotes « trop chers et inutiles »!*



Remarque, ils pourraient aussi supprimer les pilotes, après tout :



> Il est vrai, qu'aujourd'hui, les avions volent en mode automatique 90% du temps.



En formant les stewarts


----------



## Arlequin (7 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, ils pourraient aussi supprimer les pilotes, après tout :
> En formant les stewarts



et tant qu'à faire, hein, les stewarts  que personnes n'écoute/ne regarde


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

Note que les plus grosses économies qu'ils pourraient faire, ça serait en supprimant l'avion


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2010)

record du monde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> record du monde !



J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais elle a déjà été postée ici, celle ci, il y a une ou deux semaines !


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Le patron de Ryan Air propose une autre idée révolutionnaire pour  diminuer les coûts: supprimer les copilotes « trop chers et inutiles »!*



Comme souvent dit sur les forums d'aviation "Mol" (le patron de Ryanair) ne dit cela que pour faire parler de sa boite, certains petit disent qu'il y a un pilote de trop de dans la boite .... lui ! , le 2 em pilote n'est pas inutile, il y a la vie de centaines de passager en jeu, en cas de "défaillance" du premier pilote (des crises cardiaques en vol de pilote sont déjà arriver), le second peu reprendre la mains


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> record du monde !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais elle a déjà été postée ici, celle ci, il y a une ou deux semaines !



en effet:



TimeCapsule a dit:


> *TheBig fait parler de lui...*


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais elle a déjà été postée ici, celle ci, il y a une ou deux semaines !



mais bien sûr : sauf que là, c'est fait.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, ils pourraient aussi supprimer les pilotes, après tout :
> 
> 
> 
> En formant les stewarts



Chine: plus de 200 pilotes de ligne ont falsifié leur CV.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2010)

faut donc éviter de prendre un vol ryanair pour la chine...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

La TVA augmentera bien sur les offres "triple play"


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

Maléééééédictiiiion...
Maleus maleficarum !...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Maléééééédictiiiion...
> Maleus maleficarum !...





> Et une malédiction tsigane, ce nest pas de la gnognotte. Très bientôt, le président Sarkozy va commencer à faire des faux-pas, a pronostiqué la voyante bulgare Zornitsa, une dame qui se trompe rarement puisquelle avait expliqué les violents orages suivis dinondations en Europe par la puissance maléfique des vuvuzelas sud-africaines.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>


Ouais, il est fini !... 

 :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

Un médecin finlandais téteur de sein devant la Cour suprême


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Septembre 2010)

Y'en a donc encore, de la Brise de Mer ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'en a donc encore, de la Brise de Mer ?


de moins en moins...


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

Autodafé...
La Connerie dans toute sa splendeur... :sleep:




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h33 ----------

Le feuilleton continue; quel est le prochain épisode ?!... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Autodafé...
> La Connerie dans toute sa splendeur... :sleep:



Curieusement, les plus virulents à dénoncer ce projet débile sont aussi ceux qui ont applaudi le plus fort lors de certains événements, comme lors du massacre des moines de Tibérine*, par exemple.

Y aurait-il deux poids, deux mesures dans leur notion du respect ? :mouais:



(*) même s'il parait de plus en plus évident que ce ne sont pas leurs kidnappeurs qui les ont tué !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2010)

Comment dit-on "mille colombes" en russe ?


----------



## Gronounours (8 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment dit-on "mille colombes" en russe ?



Ah ouais quand même :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment dit-on "mille colombes" en russe ?



C'est pas "CCCP" ? En tout cas, les mexicains étaient persuadés que ça voulait dire "Coucouroucoucou Paloma", pendant les JO de Mexico ! :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2010)

François-Marie Banier à la manif parisienne, un incroyable moment surréaliste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> François-Marie Banier à la manif parisienne, un incroyable moment surréaliste.



Il faut bien qu'il trouve de quoi subsister maintenant que mamie Zinzin l'a exclu de son testament.


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

Quelques amendements... :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2010)

CHOUCHOU ET LOULOU - Quand François-Marie appelait Liliane ma grosse (Mediapart)


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelques amendements... :sleep:



_Les sénateurs ont quatre jours pour étudier les quatre cents amendements qui accompagnent ce nouveau projet de loi. Voici les principales mesures prévues par la Loppsi 2.
_
Bon courage...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2010)

«L'univers est né sans Dieu» : Hawking crée la polémique


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2010)

Vous étiez au courant&#8230;?


----------



## Dead head (8 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous étiez au courant?



Oui, on en parle depuis quelques semaines déjà. Big Brother s'installe peu à peu chez nous.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Belgique : Un vaccin cinq fois plus cher pour le Sud que pour le Nord.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Belgique : Un vaccin cinq fois plus cher pour le Sud que pour le Nord.





> l'économie potentielle se monterait à  et à 1,8 million pour les patients.



Et à combien pour les patient*e*s ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Septembre 2010)

*Auriez-vous 100 balles pour la police nationale ?*


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Septembre 2010)

Cent balles ne suffiront pas. S'il faut les en croire là. Ou même là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2010)

Pour les suppressions de postes dans la police, ce n'est pas fini : 3 500 sont prévues pour l'année prochaine. Ils vont même étudier quelles missions pourraient être confiées au privé.

Ou quand l'Etat se décharge de sa mission régalienne d'assurer la sécurité des citoyens et privatise en douce cette mission (et tout ça maquillé sous la nécessaire réduction des dépenses publiques).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les suppressions de postes dans la police, ce n'est pas fini : 3 500 sont prévues pour l'année prochaine. Ils vont même étudier quelles missions pourraient être confiées au privé.
> 
> Ou quand l'Etat se décharge de sa mission régalienne d'assurer la sécurité des citoyens et privatise en douce cette mission.



Ben l'objectif à terme du nain et de ses complices, c'est bien de privatiser l'état, non ? Comme ça, fini les élections, si tu veux diriger le pays, faudra juste le racheter !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben l'objectif à terme du nain et de ses complices, c'est bien de privatiser l'état, non ?



Oui. Au moins de le réduire au minimum.

Et ce qu'ils font sur la sécurité, ils le font aussi sur l'éducation et d'autres domaines.


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2010)

Au mondial de basket...
Il n'y a pas que le basket !... 


> Les gens attendent qu&#8217;elles aient fini de danser pour aller aux toilettes ou pour s&#8217;acheter un sandwich


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Au mondial de basket...
> Il n'y a pas que le basket !...



Avoue que tu lui mettrais bien la main au  basket !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2010)

*tout fout l'camp!* :rateau:

julrou, si tu nous lis... :bebe:


----------



## woulf (9 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les suppressions de postes dans la police, ce n'est pas fini : 3 500 sont prévues pour l'année prochaine. Ils vont même étudier quelles missions pourraient être confiées au privé.
> 
> Ou quand l'Etat se décharge de sa mission régalienne d'assurer la sécurité des citoyens et privatise en douce cette mission (et tout ça maquillé sous la nécessaire réduction des dépenses publiques).



wow, ça va finir en OCP et Robocop


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2010)

*sous la douche: souriez*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *sous la douche: souriez*





> Le propriétaire a été entendu par la police, *qui a aussi interrogé une précédente locataire, laquelle avait également remarqué la présence de caméras.*



Et elle n'a rien dit ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et elle n'a rien dit ?



ça ne devait pas lui déplaire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2010)

Visiter Cluny au XVe siècle grâce à la réalité augmentée.


----------



## jugnin (10 Septembre 2010)

J'aime le journalisme d'investigation. Je lis Slate.fr.



> Les autorités nauront aucun mal à poursuivre Korkuc, cet habitant de louest de lÉtat de New York qui faisait mariner son chat dans le coffre de sa voiture. Quil ait eu ou non lintention de manger son félin, enfermer un animal de compagnie *dans un véhicule à moteur sans ventilation adéquate* est illégal. Enduire un chat avec de lhuile pimentée, même si ce nest pas spécifié en tant que tel, est aussi une infraction à la *loi interdisant la cruauté* de cet État, qui condamne la torture.



:love:​


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2010)

Et un lapin (domestiqué) ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et un lapin (domestiqué) ?!...



Avec de l'huile pimentée, je ne sais pas, mais de la moutarde, sans problème !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2010)

Pour l'UMP, la police invente le «préavis de perquisition»


----------



## Gronounours (10 Septembre 2010)

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...uros-d-amende_1409363_3224.html#xtor=RSS-3208

Sarko va bien nous pondre une loi après ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...uros-d-amende_1409363_3224.html#xtor=RSS-3208
> 
> Sarko va bien nous pondre une loi après ça



Evidemment.


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...uros-d-amende_1409363_3224.html#xtor=RSS-3208
> 
> Sarko va bien nous pondre une loi après ça





			
				 l'article a dit:
			
		

> ...ni d'expliquer non plus que son téléphone ait activé les bornes autour des radars lorsqu'il était flashé.


Ah bon, on croise les fichiers pour identifier les gens? je croyais naïvement que c'était interdit...

Cela dit le bohomme est un gros enfoiré qui loue sa bagnole à l'étranger pour passer au travers des radars. Séléction par l'argent, ça devrait plaire à qui de droit, ça.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

*Tipp-Ex relance la chasse à lours*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Belgacom lance la télévision sur ordinateur haha.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2010)

TVA sur le triple play : Bruxelles n'a pas demandé une augmentation générale


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2010)

Juste au moment où les sénateurs viennent de se coucher et où Loppsi2 va revenir devant l'assemblée. 

Vous je ne sais pas, mais moi je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'y voir une relation de cause à effet connaissant la façon de _gouverner_ de notre exécutif.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2010)

Vous êtes malade 

*ayez le cafard* :affraid:


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2010)

*Un excellent moment qui aère utilement les neurones... *


----------



## rizoto (13 Septembre 2010)

monstre doux


----------



## KARL40 (13 Septembre 2010)

Microsoft vote Poutine ...

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...ants-politiques-new-york-times/#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2010)

*et qui avait passé commande*  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et qui avait passé commande*  :mouais:



Je sais pas, mais en tous cas, faut pas compter qu'il se dénonce de lui même, parce qu'il ne dois pas avoir de couil, forcément


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et qui avait passé commande*  :mouais:





> ils tentaient de vendre des testicules devant une *banque* de la capitale kenyane


C'était pour un placement en Bourse&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2010)

Paraît qu'elle fait de la musique, aussi... :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (14 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Paraît qu'elle fait de la musique



Première nouvelle !?


----------



## KARL40 (14 Septembre 2010)

Dans la série "la crise économique c'est fantastique", les ouvriers
de Continental sont encore une fois à la pointe du dialogue social ...

http://www.libetoulouse.fr/2007/201...éen-dun-monde-industriel-sans-foi-ni-loi.html

Ou comment accepter encore un peu plus de sacrifice avant la délocalisation .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Dans la série "la crise économique c'est fantastique", les ouvriers
> de Continental sont encore une fois à la pointe du dialogue social ...
> 
> http://www.libetoulouse.fr/2007/201...éen-dun-monde-industriel-sans-foi-ni-loi.html
> ...



Ben quoi, tu ne voudrais quand même pas que ça soient les actionnaires qui soient obligés de diminuer leur ration quotidienne de caviar ? De toute façon, les employés, c'est du bétail, normal qu'ils finissent à l'abattoir ! :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2010)

Julrou reviens, ils sont devenus fous !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

*Roms : pour la Commission européenne, « ça suffit ! »*


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Roms : pour la Commission européenne, « ça suffit ! »*



Aaaaah, tous ce gens biens qui sont prêts à mourir pour le peuple mais surtout pas à vivre avec...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aaaaah, tous ce gens biens qui sont prêts à mourir pour le peuple mais surtout pas à vivre avec...



C'est à dire?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Jean-Luc Delarue en garde à vue pour trafic de stupéfiants.


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2010)

*Attention, il est en garde à vu pour consommation et non trafic.
*
Bon, c'est presque pire, car sans consommateurs pas de trafic, mais il me semble important de ne pas écrire de fausses informations susceptibles de rester des années sur internet.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> *Attention, il est en garde à vu pour consommation et non trafic.
> *
> Bon, c'est presque pire, car sans consommateurs pas de trafic, mais il me semble important de ne pas écrire de fausses informations susceptibles de rester des années sur internet.



C'est surtout que les quantités achetées par Delarue ont l'air d'être impressionnantes.

3 grammes par jour, ça fait beaucoup, non ? Tu m'étonnes qu'il soit sur les nerfs ! :rateau:


Sinon, l'enquête sur le possible abus de faiblesse sur la personne de Mimi Zinzin est validée par la cour d'appel.
Ce qui signifie, entre autres, que le parquet de Nanterre va être dans l'obligation de transmettre à la juge les enregistrements des conversations dans le bureau de Lili-les-enveloppes-karfts.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2010)

*et les noisettes, sont où les noisettes*


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aaaaah, tous ce gens biens qui sont prêts à mourir pour le peuple mais surtout pas à vivre avec...





gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est à dire?



Ce que Fab'Fab semble essayer de dire, c'est qu'il est plus facile de défendre les roms à Bruxelles que de se les coltiner au quotidien. 
Ce qui en soit, constituerait, au delà d'une très belle performance réthorique digne d'un café du commerce ou d'un ministre auvergnat, un jugement aux mérites nombreux.
Le premier d'entre eux étant d'insinuer que tous les roms sont d'horribles mendiants qui te harcèlent à la terrasse des cafés ou au feu rouge. 
Le deuxième étant la mise à l'index facile des bien-pensants qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre que de défendre des minorités nuisibles alors que ces minorités bien-pensantes pètent dans la soie. On voudrait les y voir, eux, à vivre entourés de pauvres, comme nous, les apprentis riches.
Le troisième étant de discréditer l'Union Européenne et sa bureaucratie qui ferait mieux de s'occuper des choses sérieuses.
Le quatrième étant de n'avoir pas lu la niouze en question, mais de dévider son propre ressenti, populiste, certes, démagogue à son corps défendant, mais putain que ça fait du bien et en plus ça mange pas de pain.

Alors que, ce que dit l'article, c'est que la commission européenne, qui supputait une très très grosse entaille au droit européen le plus fondamental et fondateur, i.e. la liberté de circuler pour les citoyens de l'Union, s'aperçoit que la France s'est foutu de sa gueule, en dépechant deux ministres qui ont assuré qu'aucune mesure discriminante à l'égard d'une minorité ethnique ou d'une catégorie précise de citoyens européens n'avait été mise en &#339;uvre, alors même que les Préfets de la République expulsaient du territoire français des citoyens européens pour répondre aux objectifs d'une circulaire ministérielle qui ciblait expressément les roms. Ces sous-citoyens de l'union.
Et que si la Commission s'entend pour enclencher les procédures d'infraction, la France risque de payer une amende en regard de laquelle le coût pourtant déjà exorbitant de ces expulsions inutiles et malsaines passera pour de la menue monnaie.
Et que l'amende, faudra la payer avec nos impôts.
Oui oui, mon bon fab. 
Surtout avec les tiens, toi qui est largement plus imposé (proportionnellement) que la Mimi Zinzin.




Allez, la bise.


----------



## Dead head (14 Septembre 2010)

Et si la circulaire en question avait désigné les juifs et non les roms, Fab'Fab ferait toujours le malin ? Il serait toujours scandaleux de se scandaliser ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce que Fab'Fab semble essayer de dire, c'est qu'il est plus facile de défendre les roms à Bruxelles que de se les coltiner au quotidien.
> Ce qui en soit, constituerait, au delà d'une très belle performance réthorique digne d'un café du commerce ou d'un ministre auvergnat, un jugement aux mérites nombreux.
> Le premier d'entre eux étant d'insinuer que tous les roms sont d'horribles mendiants qui te harcèlent à la terrasse des cafés ou au feu rouge.
> Le deuxième étant la mise à l'index facile des bien-pensants qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre que de défendre des minorités nuisibles alors que ces minorités bien-pensantes pètent dans la soie. On voudrait les y voir, eux, à vivre entourés de pauvres, comme nous, les apprentis riches.
> ...


Une fois de plus c'est du très grand l'écrieur.
Merci de continuer à remettre les pendules à l'heure.


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> superbe démonstration



Dans le même ordre d'idée, je vous recommande le billet de François Morel de vendredi dernier


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une fois de plus c'est du très grand l'écrieur.
> Merci de continuer à remettre les pendules à l'heure.



Mouais, j'suis sûr qu'il a tout pompé sur Rezba !


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2010)

pour rappel: 


Arlequin a dit:


> *Le patron de Ryan Air propose une autre idée révolutionnaire pour  diminuer les coûts: supprimer les copilotes « trop chers et inutiles »!*



suite: 

*Un pilote de Ryan air propose de remplacer le PDG par une hôtesse de l'air*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> emier d'entre eux étant d'insinuer que tous les roms sont d'horribles mendiants qui te harcèlent à la terrasse des cafés ou au feu rouge.



Là, je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi, ce jugement est totalement erroné, une grande partie d'entre eux utilise d'autres moyens de subsistance (cambriolages, vols de voitures ou autres activités professionnelles équivalentes).

En ce qui me concerne, je fais partie de cette catégorie de français qui en a dans son jardin (un terrain à proximité de chez moi, où ils viennent s'installer (en toute illégalité) plusieurs fois par an (deux à trois fois en moyenne, je ne pense pas que ça soient toujours les mêmes d'ailleurs). Je ne sais pas si ce sont des roms, des gitans, ou des manouches, mais ce ne sont pas des forains. Par contre ce que je sais, c'est qu'à chaque fois qu'au matin on s'aperçoit qu'il y a eu une vague de cambriolages dans les lotissements des environs, on s'aperçoit aussi que, curieux hasard, ils ont levé le camp dans la nuit. Depuis 1997 que je vis ici, on en a vu venir une trentaine de fois, et deux bonnes douzaines de fois, on a eu une vague de cambriolages la nuit de leur départ. Je parle bien de vague, dix à quinze cambriolages ou tentatives la même nuit, répartis sur les trois communes du voisinage, et pas de cambriolages isolés (ceux ci ayant d'ailleurs plutôt lieu en journée, et étant le fait de cambrioleurs plus "classiques", je pense).

J'ai la chance que ma maison soit au coin d'une impasse et d'une rue passante, mais les 6 maisons, 3 au fond de mon impasse et 3 au fond de celle en vis à vis ont déjà été visitées lors de telles événements, dont une, quatre fois déjà !

Alors, j'ai tendance à comprendre que dans mon coin, pas mal de gens prêtent l'oreille à certains discours populistes 

Maintenant, c'est vrai aussi que je connais pas mal de gens qui se plaignent d'eux alors qu'ils n'y ont jamais eu affaire, mais bon, si la politique du Sarkoland en la matière est digne du régime pétainiste (et en plus ne solutionne rien), la politique inverse, qui consiste à purement et simplement nier l'existence du problème ne me parait pas non plus très saine, et en plus, elle fait justement le lit de ces populistes que ses tenants s'empressent ensuite de dénoncer !


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2010)

How le Pascal ! il va bientôt s'engager en politique si ça continue. Nous fait des beaux discours. Faut dire que dans ton coin quand les caravanes débarquent débarquent, c'est pas la petite délégation, c'est carrément l'exode !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

NED a dit:


> How le Pascal ! il va bientôt s'engager en politique si ça continue. Nous fait des beaux discours. Faut dire que dans ton coin quand les caravanes débarquent débarquent, c'est pas la petite délégation, c'est carrément l'exode !



Oh, non, ce ne sont pas les gros rassemblements (dont quasiment tous les véhicules sont immatriculés en France), qui posent problème de ce point de vue, mais bien les petits groupes (20 à 30 caravanes) qui viennent s'installer sur de petits terrains (privés ou communaux, mais pas destinés à cet usage), pour quelques jours seulement. Là, tu vois des véhicules immatriculés dans toute l'Europe, c'est de ceux là qu'il s'agit.

Cela dit, non, je ne compte pas m'engager en politique, ne connaissant personne pour me refiler des enveloppes en papier kraft, c'est tout à fait hors de portée pour moi , mais j'aimerais bien qu'on cesse de faire de cette question une affaire de doctrine, et qu'on se penche un peu sur le problème de manière constructive !

Sinon, ça va, toi ? Ça faisait un bail qu'on ne s'était pas croisé ici, dis donc !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Visiter Cluny au XVe siècle grâce à la réalité augmentée.



*à ne pas manquer*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi(&#8230



Mouais. Ici on parle des Roms dans les bidonvilles. Au niveau légal, il est possible d'expulser des citoyens européens si ils représentent une menace pour l'état. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas. :hein:

Pour ce qui est des gens du voyage, il ne faut pas les mettre tous dans le même sac, je suis sûr qu'en général ça se passe très bien. 

*Roms : « Pas convenable le dérapage de Reding »*


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce que Fab'Fab semble essayer de dire, c'est qu'il est plus facile de défendre les roms à Bruxelles que de se les coltiner au quotidien.
> Ce qui en soit, constituerait, au delà d'une très belle performance réthorique digne d'un café du commerce ou d'un ministre auvergnat, un jugement aux mérites nombreux.
> Le premier d'entre eux étant d'insinuer que tous les roms sont d'horribles mendiants qui te harcèlent à la terrasse des cafés ou au feu rouge.
> Le deuxième étant la mise à l'index facile des bien-pensants qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre que de défendre des minorités nuisibles alors que ces minorités bien-pensantes pètent dans la soie. On voudrait les y voir, eux, à vivre entourés de pauvres, comme nous, les apprentis riches.
> ...



C'est bien joli ce que tu écris, mais c'était pas exactement l'idée.
J'étais même plutôt parti sur l'inverse en fait, mais c'est vrai que la tournure de phrase peut prêter à confusion.
Je faisais référence à une phrase de notre bien aimé président qui disait ne pas avoir été élu pour monter les français les uns contre les autres et qui par ce bel exemple, montrait une fois de plus que les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les écoutent.
D'autres l'ont fait avant lui, d'autres le feront après.
Mais c'est vrai qu'on pouvait prendre ma phrase aussi dans ton sens et que finalement je suis assez d'accord avec ce sens là aussi. C'est plus facile de faire des effets de manche que d'affronter les problèmes : Regarde Martine Aubry: elle s'insurge contre les expulsions, mais ne veut pas de roms sur sa commune...
Mais bon.



Dead head a dit:


> Et si la circulaire en question avait désigné les juifs et non les roms, Fab'Fab ferait toujours le malin ? Il serait toujours scandaleux de se scandaliser ?



Quand j'ai lu le post de l'Ecrieur, je m'attendais exactement à cette phrase.
Oh mon Doc! J'ai osé faire le malin!!!!
Quelle horreur.

Bref, cessons les paranos à la con et ne déplaçons pas le débat sur des sujets qui n'en sont pas.
Les communautarismes de merde et les revendications par groupe ethnique, religions, sectes, couleur, région, association, club, marque de voiture ou autre m'emmerdent au plus au point.
Ta réflexion aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mouais. Ici on parle des Roms dans les bidonvilles. Au niveau légal, il est possible d'expulser des citoyens européens si ils représentent une menace pour l'état. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas. :hein:



Mais je n'ai pas dit que ça l'était :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> si la politique du Sarkoland en la matière est digne du régime pétainiste (*et en plus ne solutionne rien*)





gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des gens du voyage, il ne faut pas les mettre tous dans le même sac, *je suis sûr qu'en général ça se passe très bien. *



Est-ce une raison pour ignorer les (très nombreux) cas particuliers ? Peut-être que s'ils étaient correctement traités, l'image générale des "gens du voyage" s'améliorerait aux yeux des populations sédentaires (l'éternelle image de l'arbre qui cache la forêt) !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> la politique inverse, qui consiste à purement et simplement nier l'existence du problème ne me parait pas non plus très saine, et en plus, elle fait justement le lit de ces populistes que ses tenants s'empressent ensuite de dénoncer !


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des gens du voyage, il ne faut pas les mettre tous dans le même sac, *je suis sûr qu'en général ça se passe très bien*.


Ben non&#8230; 

Par chez nous on est envahi par des campings cars dont les plaques montrent qu'ils ne sont pas de notre pays&#8230;

En plus ils roulent comme des veaux en s'accaparant la route&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben non
> 
> Par chez nous on est envahi par des campings cars dont les plaques montrent qu'ils ne sont pas de notre pays
> 
> En plus ils roulent comme des veaux en s'accaparant la route


Ah mais faut pas confondre. Les camping-cars sont remplis de touristesallemandsenshortetchapeauàplume. Les romaexpulser, eux, si j'en crois un ministre ou sous-ministre dont j'ai déjà oublié le nom, ont des caravanes monstrueuses tractées par des 4X4 mercedes.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> droit européen le plus fondamental et fondateur, i.e. la liberté de circuler pour les citoyens de l'Union



/mode provoc' & private joke ON : d'ailleurs, c'est ce droit fondamental et fondateur qui permet à des lituaniens (dûment identifiés par les services de police au vu des empreintes) de se servir en sièges AR dans le monospace du Trooper et de les ramener librement chez eux, pour compléter l'accastillage du monospace acheté HT en version commerciale en Pologne et donc sans les sièges AR  :love:


----------



## Amok (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le deuxième étant la mise à l'index facile des bien-pensants qui n'ont rien d'autre à foutre que de défendre des minorités nuisibles alors que ces minorités bien-pensantes pètent dans la soie.



[ Un peu hors sujet, pas vraiment le temps, j'aimerais assez discuter de tout ca avec toi . Dans les lignes qui suivent, je me fais parfois l'avocat du diable ]

Il faut bien avouer que ces propos sont souvent entendus, et dans un débat qui dépasse largement celui dont il est question ici. Mais sont-ce des propos totalement dénués de sens (et _facile_s) ?

Sans parler des "minorités nuisibles" mais plus globalement, combien se donnent bonne conscience en paradant sur les écrans de nos télévisions pour prendre fait et cause pour des "combats" (note les guillemets) sur lesquels personne ne les interroge, qu'ils ne connaissent visiblement pas plus que ca, et qui retombent aussi vite que l'actu ? Pour un, ou une, qui s'engage vraiment, a long terme et dans une démarche réellement efficace, combien portent le drapeau le temps de promouvoir leur film, ou leur bouquin, ou leur parti, ou plus simplement se rappeler au bon souvenir des téléspectateurs ?

Et puis, vu d'en bas (pour reprendre la jolie (!) formule d'un de nos anciens premier ministre), il est facile (exact ?) de penser que les usines polluantes et les problèmes de cohabitation (quels qu'ils soient) sont rarement le lot des villes ou des quartiers les plus huppés, souvent lieux de résidence de ces bien-pensants. Ou alors le souci est résolu dans la journée, ou la semaine. Et tout le monde est content, ca donne du frisson et de la conversation lors des marchés du mercredi aux charmantes veuves dont les cheveux blancs prennent des reflets mauves sous le soleil d'automne et qui savent, contrairement à moi, pour qui elles voteront à vie. D'ailleurs, elles ne loupent jamais un jour d'élection, contrairement à beaucoup qui gueulent (autre débat).

Cette mise à l'index des "bien pensants", si elle est facile (trop ?), peut se comprendre. car lorsqu'on agit ainsi, comment ensuite se plaindre d'une absence de crédibilité ?
Et lorsque cette crédibilité semble au dessus de tout soupçon, que penser des tentatives de récupération qui en sont ensuite faites ? Je lisais avec effarement, dernièrement, un article sur Florence Aubenas qui expliquait qu'elle est invitée partout depuis la parution de son bouquin sur la précarité. Dans ce même reportage, un député, ou un "chef" de parti important (je préfère parfois oublier ce que je lis) expliquait très sérieusement qu'il faut lire ce livre qui décrit parfaitement une situation vécue par nombre de citoyens et que lui et ses collègues _ne connaissent pas bien_. Mais bon, tout va bien et c'est fini :  "Vous voyez, Aubenas est là : on s'intéresse".

Mais bon, difficile et idiot de pointer du doigt des responsables pratiques : on a les politiques que l'on mérite. Si la démagogie ne servait à rien et n'apportait pas un nombre de voix significatif (majoritaire ?) lors des élections, il y a longtemps qu'elle ne ferait plus partie du discours. Les grands partants pour le prochain bal des urnes ne font que servir les plats que le consommateur réclame, sous peine de ne jamais quitter les fourneaux ou être renvoyé du resto. Un candidat réaliste et au discours sensé et applicable a t-il ses chances ?

Eduquer la population (d'ailleurs, sur quelles bases ?) est une démarche qui prend trop de temps dans une histoire ou chaque strate se lit en quinquennat et dans un pays ou (souvent) être un homme de pouvoir politique est un métier (avec tout ce que cela sous-entend, principalement en terme "pratique" : pas simple, par exemple, pour un mec qui ne peut pas se mettre facilement en disponibilité professionnelle de se lancer dans la danse).

Et nous pourrions aussi longuement parler de l'information, de son traitement, de ceux qui la font, du bas en haut (et inversement).

Pour revenir au sujet initial j'ai l'impression depuis quelques pages que, comme dans tous les bars, chacun y va de ses arguments sans même _vraiment_ lire ce qu'écrit l'autre.
Tout comme les trains qui partent à l'heure ne sont jamais mentionnés, il n'est question depuis quelques temps que des "problèmes" engendrés par cette "communauté". Des problèmes, il y en a (affirmer le contraire ne sert à rien). Pire : des problèmes _visibles_ de Monsieur et Madame Toulemonde, couple commun qui pense qu'être celui qui est tout le temps emmerdé alors que d'autres semblent jouir (jouissent ?) d'une impunité totale (c'est valable aussi pour les jeunes qui foutent le merdier dans la cage d'escalier mais bon, la mode est aux "ROM" alors c'est le sujet du mois : la racaille se sera pour la prochaine explosion des banlieues, rêve des journalistes), ca commence a bien faire.

Je suis peut-être basique, mais je ne comprends pas : c'est avant tout une affaire d'application de l'existant, non ? Il y a des lois, des droits et des devoirs : à l'état de réaliser ses engagements (je ne parle évidemment pas de ceux pondus dernièrement mais, par exemple, des lieux d'accueil) et aux nomades (ici : par opposition aux sédentaires) de respecter la loi et de participer financièrement à l'entretien et aux charges de ces lieux. Pour ceux qui ne respectent pas la règle du jeu, bah, c'est comme pour vous et moi.

(J'espère être compréhensible).


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je faisais référence à une phrase de notre bien aimé président qui disait ne pas avoir été élu pour monter les français les uns contre les autres et qui par ce bel exemple, montrait une fois de plus que les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les écoutent.


Après les déçus du socialisme voilà maintenant les déçus de la droite décomplexée.
C'est pas trop tôt  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les communautarismes de merde et les revendications par groupe ethnique, religions, sectes, couleur, région, association, club, marque de voiture...



Tu oublies les marques d'ordinateurs...


----------



## Amok (15 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Après les déçus du socialisme voilà maintenant les déçus de la droite décomplexée.
> C'est pas trop tôt  :rateau:



Notons qu'il y a de fortes chances qu'ils soient, pour une bonne partie, les mêmes !


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2010)

Croyez bien, Messieurs, que je suis ravi d'avoir déclenché un tel flot de paroles pas trop connes.
Et encore plus d'avoir interprété, non seulement à l'excès, mais visiblement en mauvais ordre, la tirade de mon ami Fab'.
Je pourrais développer plein de choses, sur la _gentry_ de gôche qui me débecte, moins néanmoins que la démagogie populiste de droite. Sur la bêtise crasse de médias qui ne savent que courir après l'agenda médiatique des puissants. Sur le métier politique.

Mais comme tout ça est parti des roms, je voudrais juste m'y attarder un peu.
L'opération anti-roms n'est pas seulement une opération de basse démagogie populiste. Pas seulement une basse politique destinée à focaliser l'attention loin des ébats bettencouriens, w&#339;ertiens, et autres scandales de Karachi à venir (celui, je vous conseille néanmoins d'y jeter un &#339;il attentif, ça risque de décoiffer).

C'est une opération populiste qui, dans son excès, sape des pans fondamentaux de notre contrat social.
Et je veux bien entendre qu'il soit largement entaillé, et de diverses manières.
Mais on ne peut pas se remettre à stigmatiser des communautés ethniques sans replonger dans le pire du 20° siècle.
Alors oui, bien sûr, il y a des roms pénibles.
Ceux qui font du racket devant les feux rouges, armés de leur raclette à pare-brise.
Celles qui font la manche aux terrasses de café avec leurs mômes en bandouillère.
Et je ne parle pas de celui qui, tous les jours, se pose avec son accordéon qu'il maitrise plutpot mal que bien, et qui me balance le même répertoire moisi jour après jour.
Et encore moins des deux petits gitans qui ont fracturé ma porte et dépouiller de mon matos électronique, de ma balance à beuh et de la triplette de pétanque de mon fils. Ceux-là, ce sont des gitans. Résidents sédentaires. Qui vivent concentrés dan ma région parce que c'est la région de France dans laquelle l'État a concentré les gitans et les pieds-noirs dans les années 60. Non, ceux-là, je les connais, ce ne sont pas les mêmes.

Non, je parle des roms qui fuient l'Europe de l'Est parce qu'on les y chasse, qu'ils sont considérés là-bas comme des sous-hommes, à qui l'on dénie le statut de citoyens pleins et entiers. Et qui ne sont ni tous des voleurs de poules ni des mendiants, comme les juifs ne sont pas tous avares, les bretons pas tous alcooliques, et les homosexuels pas tous des fiottes.

Dans l'Hérault où je réside, le premier camp expulsé l'a été le 8 août. Un campement établi depuis 8 ans. 18 enfants de moins de 16 ans, dont 14 scolarisés et 4 en bas-âge. Des femmes qui justifient toutes de quelques heures de ménage, des garçons et des hommes ferrailleurs et ouvriers du bâtiment.
Encadrés par ATD Quart Monde depuis plusieurs années.
Trouble à l'ordre public ?
Non. Instrumentalisation de poussées populistes au risque de mettre un doigt dans la discrimination raciale.
Le Pen est borgne, tuons donc tous ces bretons aveugles !

Ça, et l'écho que ça a dans la tête des gens, ça me fout la gerbe.
Surtout que, encore une fois, ça sert surtout à camoufler qu'à la tête de l'Etat, on brasse du conflit d'intérêt, de l'abus de pouvoir et du blanchiment d'argent sale depuis des années, en se croyant dans l'impunité.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> les bretons pas tous alcooliques


Ca ça reste a prouver !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (...) les bretons (...) tous alcooliques,(...), tuons donc tous ces bretons aveugles !


 
Ouais !
Ces sâles races de bâtards qui viennent manger les crêpes des vrais français, nous casser les oreilles avec leurs bignous de merde et faire de nous des obèses avec leur kouignamane !
Dehors les bretonos !
Qu'on affrête des charters pour l'Angleterre !
Déjà, un seul breton, ça va pas, alors plusieurs...

En plus, s'intègrent pas, ces pourris : tous avec le BZH ou le _gwen a du_ à l'arrière de la bagnole, à essayer de te faire bouffer du beurre rance bourré de sel, même dans les gâteaux et gnagnagna c'est leur pays le plus beau alors qu'il y flotte tout le temps... Oh ! Si y sont pas bien chez nous, qu'ils y retournent, les pouilleux !


----------



## Amok (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans l'Hérault où je réside, le premier camp expulsé l'a été le 8 août. Un campement établi depuis 8 ans. 18 enfants de moins de 16 ans, dont 14 scolarisés et 4 en bas-âge. Des femmes qui justifient toutes de quelques heures de ménage, des garçons et des hommes ferrailleurs et ouvriers du bâtiment.
> Encadrés par ATD Quart Monde depuis plusieurs années.



Et nous pourrions parler aussi de la manière dont la "jungle" (!!!!) de Sangatte a été rayée de la carte. Du moins pour les caméras. Il n'y a plus de clandestins voulant passer en Grande Bretagne dans le Nord Pas de Calais : c'est simple, il suffisait de leur dire "houste, dégagez !".

Tout cela, en mettant de côté l'aspect débectant du principe (comment, dans un pays civilisé, peut-on encore en être là en 2010 ?), me rappelle l'efficacité de la loi Marthe Richard. On ferme la lanterne, ca résoudra le problème. Mais la loi de fermeture des maisons closes avait pour elle, au moins, le courage de n'être pas populaire. 

Ceci étant, dans un pays où le statut de "_travailleurs pauvres_" existe, où il leur est quasi impossible de simplement se loger (même en touchant un salaire) si les parents ne peuvent pas se porter caution, plus rien ne m'étonne. Vieux problèmes, vieilles solutions : soit trouver des coupables, soit montrer ceux qui sont dans des situations encore pires que celles de la majorité votante, soit -et c'est encore mieux- les deux. Et tout le monde s'en satisfait. Mais comme je le disais plus haut : on a les politiques qu'on mérite.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Et en terme de la situation empire, tous les schémas mènent aux roms.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... Et qui ne sont ni tous des voleurs de poules ni des mendiants, comme les juifs ne sont pas tous avares, les bretons pas tous alcooliques, et les homosexuels pas tous des fiottes...



... Et les Corses pas tous des têtes de cons psychotiques et racistes... 



Trêve de plaisanterie... J'ai de plus en plus la gerbe en ce moment et me sens de moins en moins Français... :sick:
Et je repense à mon grand père qui est parti du Maroc pour libérer ce pays qu'il pensait être le sien avant que ça lui passe...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Et les Corses pas tous des têtes de cons psychotiques et racistes...



Ah bon ?
Pourtant on m'a toujours dit, "la Corse c'est comme une orange, tout est bon sauf l'écorce"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> Pourtant on m'a toujours dit, "la Corse c'est comme une orange, tout est bon sauf l'écorce"



Vivement que ça ne soit plus un bronze-cul pour bobos parisiens !


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2010)

Et les luxembourgeois ?!...


----------



## Dead head (15 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et les luxembourgeois ?!...



Bien sûr, Viviane Reding ne s'était pas exprimée en tant que luxembourgeoise mais en tant que commissaire européen. Sarkozy, le président d'extrême droite, ne peut visiblement plus s'empêcher de s'en prendre aux gens en fonction de leur nationalité, de leur ethnie ou de leur "origine" (n'oublions pas qu'après avoir expulsé les roms il devra encore déchoir nombre de français de leur nationalité).


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> tous avec le BZH ou le _gwen a du_ à l'arrière de la bagnole



T'inquiète pas, je reviens vite dans mon pays, ils ne veulent plus de moi au Québec, je prends l'avion " régulier " demain en soirée 


Bref, les vacances sont finies et personne ne m'as payé mon billet de retour, c'est un scandale. Au moins, en France, on a du savoir-vivre pour ces Rom qui ont claqué toutes leurs économies dans notre Chanel, notre bordeaux et notre champagne.


----------



## Dead head (16 Septembre 2010)

*Coq gaulois piqué au vif.*

On pourrait suggérer à Sarkozy, le président d'extrême-droite, de déchoir de leur nationalité les députés français qui ont osé voter contre sa politique au Parlement européen.

Et, dans la France du président d'extrême-droite, *des gendarmes fliquent les instituteurs en grève*.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Un garçonnet retrouvé égorgé dans un terrain vague à Braine-l&#8217;Alleud.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un garçonnet retrouvé égorgé dans un terrain vague à Braine-lAlleud.



ouaips ... à 500 m de chez moi :affraid:
ça fait froid dans le dos. pôv gamin


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Naaaaaan ?!...  
L'a l'air bien, cette Christine O'Donell !...


> fervente défenseure de la morale (avec une campagne enflammée contre la masturbation),


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2010)

C'est parfait : tout se met en place, partout, avec la bénédiction du bon peuple. Le chômage et la crise ne seront bientôt plus qu'un lointain souvenir : la reconstruction de la ligne Maginot va donner du travail à tous nos chômeurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

Alors, nous avons déjà la Suisse, Bruxelles, le Luxembourg 



Amok a dit:


> la reconstruction de la ligne Maginot va donner du travail à tous nos chômeurs.



D'autant plus que comme on est parti, cette fois ci, on aura vraiment intérêt à ce qu'elle fasse le tour complet du pays (il ne s'est pas encore mis les poissons de l'Atlantique et de la Méditerranée à dos, mais comme c'est parti, ça va bien pas tarder à venir  ) !


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> C'est parfait : tout se met en place, partout, avec la bénédiction du bon peuple. Le chômage et la crise ne seront bientôt plus qu'un lointain souvenir : la reconstruction de la ligne Maginot va donner du travail à tous nos chômeurs.



il n'y a que toi qui a connu la ligne Maginot ici


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il n'y a que toi qui a connu la ligne Maginot ici



Moi et ceux qui ne séchaient pas les cours d'histoire !


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Moi et ceux qui ne séchaient pas les cours d'histoire !



on aurai du tous avoir eu un P77 comme prof d'histoire  ça aurai été plus utile que la ligne maginot


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça aurai été plus utile que la ligne maginot



Oh ! la ligne Maginot aurait été efficace  Si les touristes n'étaient pas passé par la Belgique, cette année là


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2010)

Ils font le coup a chaque fois depuis 1875, et ça marche toujours :rateau:


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Ils font le coup a chaque fois depuis 1875, et ça marche toujours :rateau:



C'est probablement ce qui fait notre charme au delà des frontières : le français ne change jamais une idée foireuse. Au contraire, il la développe, la peaufine. Il l'astique jusqu'à ce qu'elle brille comme une étoile.
C'est pour ca que les étrangers ont toujours une certaine tendresse pour nous : non seulement nous indiquons au monde, preuves à l'appui, ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, mais de plus nous le faisons avec constance. Avec application. Avec ferveur.

Par contre, il faut se gaffer : cette suprématie chancelle ! les Belges sont en train de nous rattraper depuis quelques mois. Et ca, c'est inacceptable : des siècles de travail acharné risquent de se voir balayés. Ils sont forts, les bougres ! Nous parlons grève, ils ripostent "explosion du pays", et dans plein de langues différentes, en plus ! Même entre eux, ils ne se comprennent plus. Fort, très fort. Ne faisons pas comme avec l'industrie automobile japonaise des années 70 que nous regardions en ricanant ! J'en appelle donc à mes concitoyens :  ne mollissez pas, c'est une question d'honneur ! Tous les matins, réveillez-vous en râlant. Râlez toute la journée ! Sapons cette attaque par de la non-violence bourdonnante continue !


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2010)

Delarue explique sa consommation de cocaïne par la dureté des histoires de ses invités.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Delarue explique sa consommation de cocaïne par la dureté des histoires de ses invités.


Ouais, moi aussi, je devrais faire ça; après chaque garde faite pour le samu...
(mon boulot d'ambulancier à mi-temps que j'ai à moi, pour pouvoir bouffer...)
Sinon, il peut présenter des émissions de "divertissements", aussi...
Chais pas... vidéo gag ?!...


----------



## Fìx (16 Septembre 2010)

Et quand on lui raconte des histoires _douces_, il s'fume un pilon?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2010)

Je vous trouve bien peu charitables avec votre prochain, voire pas trop gentils.


Vraiment.




















Mouahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kisbizz (16 Septembre 2010)

ou alors présenter des dessins animés ou faire chanter nos chers petits enfants ...

certe, ses explications sont tiré par les cheveux et , je suppose , demandé par la chaîne de télévision ...  mais en fin de compte que on a a foutre s'il s'en met plein le nez  ???


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Delarue explique sa consommation de cocaïne par la dureté des histoires de ses invités.




snif snif


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Bon ok...
Mais... qu'est-ce que c'est un "contrat social" ?!...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> ou alors présenter des dessins animés ou faire chanter nos chers petits enfants ...
> 
> certe, ses explications sont tiré par les cheveux et , je suppose , demandé par la chaîne de télévision ...  mais en fin de compte que on a a foutre s'il s'en met plein le nez  ???



Le monde de l'animation n'est pas automatiquement synonyme d'univers fleur bleue et gentillet, on y trouve aussi des trucs durs et / ou totalement désespérés. 

Après, pour le reste, ce que fait Delarue de son nez m'indiffère totalement.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

Tiens donc !... 



> Michael Bloomberg, un ancien fumeur


(une p'tite pièce dans le bouzin ?!... )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Delarue explique sa consommation de cocaïne par la dureté des histoires de ses invités.



Madame Françoise Sagan avait quand même plus de classe que ce petit merdeux...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Madame Françoise Sagan avait quand même plus de classe que ce petit merdeux...



[DM]xbqsux_desproges-interview-sagan_fun[/DM]


----------



## Madalvée (16 Septembre 2010)

Je croyais que son émission avait été suspendue ? C'eût été le seul intérêt de l'épisode.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2010)

J'adore quand ça parle, extrapole, bave et pond des bruits, rumeurs et ragots... :love:
(plus ou moins vérifiables; mais c'est ce qui "reste" à la "piétaille"...  )


----------



## fedo (16 Septembre 2010)

une fausse équipe de foot offcielle du Togo s'est rendu à un match à Bahrein le 7 septembre !!!!!
les joueurs togolais étaient en fait nigérians et n'avaient pas la condition physique pour jouer 90 minutes.
et Bahrein a payé 200000$ pour le match !!!!

pourtant Domenech a déjà fait le coup en emmenant une fausse équipe de France en Afrique du Sud


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2010)

la course aux prénoms pourri

bon Anakin je l'ai déjà entendu 2 - 3 fois  mais c'est mignon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la course aux prénoms pourri
> 
> bon Anakin je l'ai déjà entendu 2 - 3 fois  mais c'est mignon :love:



N'importe quoi, et pourquoi pas un "Azerty" ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2010)

Élection de certains magistrats ?!...

On n'a pas fini d'en parler... :sleep:


----------



## duracel (17 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Élection de certains magistrats ?!...


 
Ce que je trouve remarquable, c'est qu'un ministre de l'intérieur qui propose une réforme de la Justice....


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Ce que je trouve remarquable, c'est qu'un ministre de l'intérieur qui propose une réforme de la Justice....



Normal, tu n'as pas remarqué qu'il y a un moment que MAM a disparu ?


----------



## duracel (17 Septembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Normal, tu n'as pas remarqué qu'il y a un moment que MAM a disparu ?


 
Elle se cache pour bondir sur Matignon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Ce que je trouve remarquable, c'est qu'un ministre de l'intérieur qui propose une réforme de la Justice....



Qu'un homme politique propose une réforme de la justice ne me parait pas choquant, fut-il ministre de l'intérieur, ce qui me choque, c'est cette volonté de plus en plus marquée du pouvoir de tenter de mettre à mal, non seulement l'indépendance, mais aussi et surtout la sérénité de la justice, j'entends déjà les cris "à mort" ou "qu'on le pende" qu'il aimerait entendre dans la bouche des juges et des jurys ! Les jugements rendus, à son sens, ne doivent pas l'être pour protéger la société, ni même pour punir les coupables, ils devraient l'être pour satisfaire l'opinion publique, afin qu'elle continue à voter pour lui  C'est pas ça, le populisme ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'un homme politique propose une réforme de la justice ne me parait pas choquant, fut-il ministre de l'intérieur, ce qui me choque, c'est cette volonté de plus en plus marquée du pouvoir de tenter de mettre à mal, non seulement l'indépendance, mais aussi et surtout la sérénité de la justice, j'entends déjà les cris "à mort" ou "qu'on le pende" qu'il aimerait entendre dans la bouche des juges et des jurys ! Les jugements rendus, à son sens, ne doivent pas l'être pour protéger la société, ni même pour punir les coupables, ils devraient l'être pour satisfaire l'opinion publique, afin qu'elle continue à voter pour lui  C'est pas ça, le populisme ? :mouais:



La vraie réforme de la justice ça serait d'interdire les renvois multiples et nombreux de procès qui de ce fait s'étalent dans le temps et encombrent les tribunaux.


----------



## duracel (17 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'un homme politique propose une réforme de la justice ne me parait pas choquant, fut-il ministre de l'intérieur, ce qui me choque, c'est cette volonté de plus en plus marquée du pouvoir de tenter de mettre à mal, non seulement l'indépendance, mais aussi et surtout la sérénité de la justice, j'entends déjà les cris "à mort" ou "qu'on le pende" qu'il aimerait entendre dans la bouche des juges et des jurys ! Les jugements rendus, à son sens, ne doivent pas l'être pour protéger la société, ni même pour punir les coupables, ils devraient l'être pour satisfaire l'opinion publique, afin qu'elle continue à voter pour lui  C'est pas ça, le populisme ? :mouais:


 

A mon sens, un ministre de l'intérieur qui propose une réforme de la Justice révèle bien la volonté de mettre les magistrats sous coupe réglée.
Alors que dans le même temps, ce ministre dit ne pas vouloir s'exprimer sur des affaires judiciaires en cours en raison de l'indépendance du pouvoir judiciaire.
Alors cela me choque quand même.

On peut en effet parler de populisme.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Mondial 2022 : Zidane va défendre la candidature&#8230; du Qatar.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mondial 2022 : Zidane va défendre la candidature du Qatar.


Adieu aux supportrices aguichantes dans les travées des stades...


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Élection de certains magistrats ?!...



Faut dire qu'il y a encore des magistrats qui ne s'en laissent pas compter


> _Ils énoncent un principe simple à propos du trouble exceptionnel à lordre public, dont linterprétation extensible justifie très souvent les placements en détention:
> *Le trouble à lordre public, écrivent les juges, ne peut résulter du seul retentissement médiatique de laffaire, quand bien même aurait-il, en lespèce, été largement entretenu, voire amplifié, par les différentes prises de position rapportées dans les médias.*
> Ils rappellent aussi entre les lignes lexceptionnelle pression qui a entouré cette affaire et qui avait conduit le président de la République, Nicolas Sarkozy à prononcer un discours très musclé et très controversé à Grenoble , au coeur de lété._



J'aime bien :love:


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2010)

Et toi aussi ta maman elle est trop belle ?


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut dire qu'il y a encore des magistrats qui ne s'en laissent pas compter
> 
> 
> J'aime bien :love:



Moi aussi.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Et toi aussi ta maman elle est trop belle ?




Tu ne pouvais pas mettre ça dans "actualités amusantes" ?!...


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Et toi aussi ta maman elle est trop belle ?







tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne pouvais pas mettre ça dans "actualités amusantes" ?!...


Plus précisément dans "actualités amusantes&#8230; ou pas". :sleep:


----------



## Arlequin (17 Septembre 2010)

*Peter Gabriel et les querelles belgo-belges*


ça commence à me gaver sévère les extrémistes linguistiques ...


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne pouvais pas mettre ça dans "actualités amusantes" ?!...





poildep a dit:


> Plus précisément dans "actualités amusantes&#8230; ou pas". :sleep:



je n'ai vais jamais 
peut etre qu'un modérateur pourrais regrouper les discussions


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut dire qu'il y a encore des magistrats qui ne s'en laissent pas compter
> 
> 
> J'aime bien :love:





Dead head a dit:


> Moi aussi.



Par contre, certaines réactions à l'article font peur, je trouve, d'ici à ce que ces abrutis nous remontent une organisation genre "la cagoule" ou "le S.A.C."  :affraid:


----------



## Madalvée (17 Septembre 2010)

Depuis que cohn-bendit fricote avec mamère, je la trouve moins belle.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> je n'ai vais jamais
> peut etre qu'un modérateur pourrais regrouper les discussions


La "bonniche" de service, quoi !...


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2010)

la maman je la sens prête pour :
1 loft story
2 la tentation
3 foufounfest
je serais monsieur, je me ferais du soucis


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> La "bonniche" de service, quoi !...



yep ! yen a qui confondent la robe de bure et le tablier de soubrette


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> yep ! yen a qui confondent la robe de bure et le tablier de soubrette



faudrait les bouler rouge


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2010)

*Chirac, "petit joueur" ?*


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2010)

Marseille: un adjoint UMP démissionne, dénonçant un "parti fascisant"


----------



## Dead head (18 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Chirac, "petit joueur" ?*



TimeCapsule, pas "beau joueur".

Attendons de voir, rien n'est encore prouvé dans le cas de Delanoë, contrairement au cas de Chirac. Et si, effectivement, ce l'est un jour, qu'on les mette dans un même sac et qu'on les noie dans la Seine !


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> TimeCapsule, pas "beau joueur".


Ça, c'est normal... 
Hein lemmy ?!...


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2010)

"Aimez-vous les uns, les autres"...  
Plus que l'article en lui-même, lisez les commentaires...
Sont hallucinants !... 

Bon, après de la part de l'organe du parti du Figaro...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Aimez-vous les uns, les autres"...
> Plus que l'article en lui-même, lisez les commentaires...
> Sont hallucinants !...
> 
> Bon, après de la part de l'organe du parti du Figaro...




C'est assez dingue la motivation dont peuvent faire preuve certains commentateurs pour nous faire remonter le p'tit dèj' :mouais:

Transformer un fait divers de racisme en éloge de la chrétienté et montrer l'église comme la victime de l'histoire, faut quand même avoir une certaine force d'oubli des neurones...


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2010)

On le savait déjà en partie, mais à ce point là c'est vraiment flippant je trouve !  

Vitamine A : 1 pêche de 1950 = 26 pêches de 2010

Heureusement que les OGM vont nous sauver !! 




> dans les années 1950, manger une banane, une orange et une pêche, suffisait à pourvoir les « apports journaliers recommandés » (AJR) d&#8217;une personne en vitamine A. Aujourd&#8217;hui, vu les teneurs en nutriment, il faudrait 5 bananes, 10 oranges, et 26 pêches pour avoir sa dose de vitamine A !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2010)

Le nageur amputé des quatre membres entame sa traversée de la Manche


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est assez dingue la motivation dont peuvent faire preuve certains commentateurs pour nous faire remonter le p'tit dèj' :mouais:
> 
> Transformer un fait divers de racisme en éloge de la chrétienté et montrer l'église comme la victime de l'histoire, faut quand même avoir une certaine force d'oubli des neurones...


Pis c'est quand même (en passant)l'agent de la SNCF qui est mise en cause... 
(une femme noire, quelle horreur !... :love


> Bizarre, tout le monde semble prendre cette histoire pour argent  comptant, et moi je n'y crois pas une seule seconde. L'article omet de donner les deux versions ou de donner quelque précision  importante, je ne sais pas, mais tel que c'est raconté, c'est  impossible. C'est fait pour discréditer une fois de plus les Chrétiens,





> C'est ridicule, et impossible, j'ai hâte de trouver plus d'informations  là-dessus parce que je SAIS que cette histoire est fausse.





> je maintiens que cette histoire est fausse, impossible et inconcevable,  sauf si la dame en question est peut-être venue se gausser de leur foi


Là, ce n'est plus de l'aveuglement, c'est... pfff, je n'ai pas les mots...


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Le nageur amputé des quatre membres entame sa traversée de la Manche



Il était déjà idiot avant l'électrocution ?  
Nan je plaisante... si ça l'amuse hein... :rateau:

Bref c'est quoi la morale de l'histoire ? Faut toujours se battre c'est ça ? Toujours garder espoir ? Si on veut on peut ? Mouai... :mouais:

Il a bien du mérite cet homme, il est courageux et fort... et alors ?

Ouep j'avoue ça me dépasse... je comprends pas. 

Et après, l'ascension du Mont-Blanc ? Bah ouai si on lui accroche des piolets et des chaussures aux moignons y a moyen hein aussi.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2010)

Non. Il va tenter les 24 heures de corde à sauter.


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2010)

Revenons aux choses serieuses :mouais:



> La Confrérie du Brie de Meaux s'estime lésée par le remplacement de son fromage au ministère de l'Economie. Wauquiez refuserait de "faire de la pub à son ennemi intime Copé."





> Laurent Wauquiez, secrétaire d'Etat à l'emploi, a tenu à "rétablir la vérité" : il n'a pas demandé à ce que le Brie de Meaux soit remplacé par du Brie de Melun.




C'est vrai que le fromage, pour les politiques, c'est important


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2010)

Pénurie en vue ?!... 




JPTK a dit:


> Et après, l'ascension du Mont-Blanc ? Bah ouai si on lui accroche des  piolets et des chaussures aux moignons y a moyen hein aussi.


En  tout cas, toi, tu n'as pas besoin de poids aux pieds pour couler,  hein...
Allez, essaie déjà de traverser la rue pour t'acheter une bière...
On verra après...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

Le profit, toujours ?!...

Jipé, fait gaffe !...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Jipé, fait gaffe !...


M'en bati!
J'ai l'antidote:






Alors je craint dégun!


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2010)

Kilécon !...  :love: 
Allez j'm'en sers un aussi, au cas où...


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2010)

Ca commence...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca commence...



*ils ne sont pas les seuls...* 


tout se met en place pour une franche rigolade... 

*elle a trouvé le moyen de ne pas être contredite pas ses troupes!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> tout se met en place pour une franche rigolade...
> 
> *elle a trouvé le moyen de ne pas être contredite pas ses troupes!*



Remarque que depuis 2007, on rigole déjà franchement : prolongation du chômage de 60 à 62 ans (avec diminution de la durée d'indemnisation qui va bien avec), privatisation de la sécurité sociale et de la police, élection des juges, pour faciliter l'application de la loi de Lynch, mise en place du processus de condamnation de la France par l'Europe, mise à profit systématique de tous les faits divers qu'on instrumentalise systématiquement pour piquer des voix à Le Pen, un gouvernement qui passe la majorité de son temps à prendre des mesures pour vider les poches des français, et remplir celles de leurs copains, et j'en passe &#8230; Non, franchement, on est morts de rire, là ! :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2010)

Et à cause de la nullité sur (courtes) pattes qui nous tient lieu de président, c'est le reste du monde qui se marre depuis plus de 3 ans (quand ils ne sont pas agacés par les gesticulations du nain). Ca aussi, c'est vachement rigolo.


----------



## Dead head (19 Septembre 2010)

*Va-t-on couper l'accès internet du ministère de la Culture, pour piratage ?*

*L'amalgame de Benoît XVI : l'athéisme conduit au nazisme*.

*L'Apec ne sait plus trop quoi faire de son magot de 92 millions*. Après la privatisation de la sécurité sociale et celle de la retraite, nous sommes heureux de vous annoncer que la privatisation du chômage est en bonne voix.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2010)

*"À vue de nez..."*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Apple laisserait tomber sa pomme ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2010)

Va y'avoir moins de mariages...


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Apple laisserait tomber sa pomme ?



Bah voyons :rateau:

Et puis le nom aussi ? LEAF ?


----------



## Dead head (20 Septembre 2010)

*Font chier, les pauvres !* S'ils étaient riches, ils bénéficieraient au moins du bouclier fiscal, les cons.


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Font chier, les pauvres !* S'ils étaient riches, ils bénéficieraient au moins du bouclier fiscal, les cons.



Si j'etais riche, je ferais du chantage sur le gouvernement du style
" je paie moins d'impots sinon je pars en suisse"
et hop ils m'ont écouté et fait le bouclier fiscal :love:

bon c'est juste que je ne suis pas riche, donc je paie, ISPF (impot sur la petite fortune)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Si j'etais riche, je ferais du chantage sur le gouvernement du style
> " je paie moins d'impots sinon je pars en suisse"
> et hop ils m'ont écouté et fait le bouclier fiscal :love:
> 
> bon c'est juste que je ne suis pas riche, donc je paie, ISPF (impot sur la petite fortune)



Si tu étais riche, tu n'aurais pas besoin de faire ce chantage pour payer moins d'impôts : il te suffirait d'avoir d'aussi bon conseillers fiscaux que ceux de mamie zinzin.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Un téléphone Facebook idéal pour le spam téléphonique

:rateau:


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2010)

Ca ne fait pas de mal


----------



## Dead head (21 Septembre 2010)

"Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît" (M. Audiard).

*La preuve.*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Cabinet fantôme d'un parti fantôme ou comment être dans l'imaginaire

Pour rêver, je me demande ce que Bayrou fume...

Pour un peu, ce serait pas Daniel Cohn-Bendit qui avait raison quand François Bayrou lui avait fait une remarque désagréable sur son livre "Le Grand Bazar" ?

Même si le Modem gagne, il lui faudra assumer la situation qui prévaudra en 2012...
Déjà il y'a 2011...


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2010)

et il a déjà des shadow electeurs :bebe:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Cabinet fantôme d'un parti fantôme ou comment être dans l'imaginaire
> 
> Pour rêver, je me demande ce que Bayrou fume...
> 
> ...



Ces shadow cabinets, c'est de la petite cuisine interne des partis et ça n'intéresse pas grand monde. Par ailleurs, comme dit dans l'article, ça existe ailleurs, et même chez nous ça existe (ou ça a existé) au PS. Pas besoin de fumer la moquette pour ça. :sleep:

Pour le reste, ce n'est ni le lieu ni le moment de discuter de ça.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ces shadow cabinets, c'est de la petite cuisine interne des partis et ça n'intéresse pas grand monde. Par ailleurs, comme dit dans l'article, ça existe ailleurs, et même chez nous ça existe (ou ça a existé) au PS. Pas besoin de fumer la moquette pour ça. :sleep:
> 
> Pour le reste, ce n'est ni le lieu ni le moment de discuter de ça.



Ok, autant pour moi


----------



## inkclub (21 Septembre 2010)

sous les jupes des filles 

@+


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ces shadow cabinets, c'est de la petite cuisine interne des partis et ça n'intéresse pas grand monde. Par ailleurs, comme dit dans l'article, ça existe ailleurs, et même chez nous ça existe (ou ça a existé) au PS. Pas besoin de fumer la moquette pour ça. :sleep:




Par contre ça aurait touché le PS là-tout-de-suite-maintenant, mais qu'est ce que ça aurait été marrant !  




> Pour le reste, ce n'est ni le lieu ni le moment de discuter de ça.


Ah, délicieux passage qui nous affirme qu'il n'est pas lieu dans un fil qui s'appelle "actualités amusantes" de parler du Bayrou qui espère encore que là-haut ça réponde à ses prières d'électorat pour 2012...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Bart De Wever : les francophones occultent leur passé collabo.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bart De Wever : les francophones occultent leur passé collabo.



z'ont l'art de choisir les photos au Soir 

et tout ça est parti sur un débat tintin><suske en wiske ???

je prends le parti... d'en rire 

mais c'est nerveux  

pauvre pays :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Même si le Modem gagne, il lui faudra assumer la situation qui prévaudra en 2012...
> Déjà il y'a 2011...


 
Certes.
Mais, déjà, finissons 2010...

Et n'oublions pas qu'après 2012, il y aura 2013 - et si le Modem gagne en 2012, il lui faudra assumer tout 2013 avec ce qu'il aura hérité en 2012 plus ce qu'il aura tenté de rajouter par-dessus dans l'intervalle séparant l'élection de la fin de l'année...

Comme 2014 viendra ensuite, la situation risque de se compliquer...

Par contre, si le MoDem ne gagne pas en 2012...
Hormis le fait qu'il reste de toute façon 2010 à finir et 2011 à faire, on se perd en conjecture...

Mais il me semble quand même que l'on peut affirmer qu'en 2012, si le MoDem ne gagne pas, c'est qu'il aura perdu...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Belgium is Definitely Totally Completely Boring

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------




> Le gouvernement suisse aura donc au moins 4 femmes, et au moins un homme qui pense que la place des femmes est à la maison. #CF2010



bonpourtonpoil


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Certes.
> Mais, déjà, finissons 2010...
> 
> Et n'oublions pas qu'après 2012, il y aura 2013 - et si le Modem gagne en 2012, il lui faudra assumer tout 2013 avec ce qu'il aura hérité en 2012 plus ce qu'il aura tenté de rajouter par-dessus dans l'intervalle séparant l'élection de la fin de l'année...
> ...



Un disco pour la peine 

De toutes façons, la course aux égos est lancée...

Pour finir : Nouveau système de chômage aux USA


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> De toutes façons, la course aux égos est lancée...





*C'est un mensonge ignoble*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

1) 





TimeCapsule a dit:


>



En quoi c'est surprenant ? C'est à la fois un fait réel en politique en ce moment et c'est aussi, un peu, un jeu de mots 

2) Une petite news pas du Figaro (pour une fois) :

Dommage, c'est vraiment dommage, car c'était écolo-responsable, cette niche était utile


----------



## Dead head (23 Septembre 2010)

*Des "señiors" qui veulent être licenciés.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Par contre ça aurait touché le PS là-tout-de-suite-maintenant, mais qu'est ce que ça aurait été marrant !
> 
> 
> Ah, délicieux passage qui nous affirme qu'il n'est pas lieu dans un fil qui s'appelle "actualités amusantes" de parler du Bayrou qui espère encore que là-haut ça réponde à ses prières d'électorat pour 2012...



Sur le premier point, pas pour moi.

Sur le second, pour parler de 2012, c'est au comptoir que cela se fera.

Pour le reste, tu vois, je viens de trouver un boulot en CDI et à temps plein (j'ai commencé lundi de la semaine dernière) mais avec une période d'essai de 2 mois. Et passer avec succès ce cap me préoccupe bien plus que de savoir si Bayrou sera président en 2012. Ça, j'aurai tout le temps de m'en préoccuper le moment venu.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

Le café en morceaux débarque.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le café en morceaux débarque.



si ça continue, ils vont bientôt inventer l'eau chaude...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le café en morceaux débarque.



Ce qui permet de vérifier que le belge (wallon) et le français sont bien deux langues différentes :

Cafetière à filtre (en Français) devient "percolateur" en Belge, alors qu'en français, ce sont les machines Senseo et Nespresso qui sont des percolateurs ! 

Cela dit, le café moulu en pépites, ça fait déjà plus d'un an qu'on a ça en France


----------



## JaiLaTine (23 Septembre 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2010)

Ah ben m_u_rde, alors !...


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui permet de vérifier que le belge (wallon) et le français sont bien deux langues différentes :
> 
> Cafetière à filtre (en Français) devient "percolateur" en Belge, alors qu'en français, ce sont les machines Senseo et Nespresso qui sont des percolateurs !
> 
> Cela dit, le café moulu en pépites, ça fait déjà plus d'un an qu'on a ça en France



les capsules coute 10 fois plus cher au kilo que le café normal, les pépites c'est juste 5 fois plus :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2010)

Houba !... :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Houba !... :rateau:



Depardieu en marsupilami, ça risque d'être drôle...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Depardieu en marsupilami, ça risque d'être drôle...



Rocco ayant été refusé ... car aussi longue soit elle, ben, ce n'est pas suffisant 



j'adore les commentaires ! 

ça va être un beau coup de poker pour Chabat


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

En voilà une qui rêve

Trop tard ! Cela a déjà été voté :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> En voilà une qui rêve
> 
> Trop tard ! Cela a déjà été voté :rateau:



Moi ce qui me tue, en tout cas sur la photo, c'est de voir des gamins fraichement sortis des études (ou pas encore) qui, au lieu de se préoccuper de trouver/garder/profiter/apprendre un emploi; sont déjà en train de gueuler pour leur pension

:soupir:


----------



## wip (23 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour le reste, tu vois, je viens de trouver un boulot en CDI et à temps plein (j'ai commencé lundi de la semaine dernière) mais avec une période d'essai de 2 mois. Et passer avec succès ce cap me préoccupe bien plus que de savoir si Bayrou sera président en 2012. Ça, j'aurai tout le temps de m'en préoccuper le moment venu.


Et ben voila, bienvenu dans la vie réelle !!


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Moi ce qui me tue, en tout cas sur la photo, c'est de voir des gamins fraichement sortis des études (ou pas encore) qui, au lieu de se préoccuper de trouver/garder/profiter/apprendre un emploi; sont déjà en train de gueuler pour leur pension
> 
> :soupir:



c'est sur qu'on ne risque pas de croiser la generation <70 qui a connu le plein emploi puis les departs en pre-retraite a 50 ans et qui aujourd'hui vote Sark0.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> En voilà une qui rêve
> 
> Trop tard ! Cela a déjà été voté :rateau:



En tout cas, le record "toutes catégories" ne pouvait venir que de là 



> 14h20. A Marseille, les chiffres varient du simple au décuple!
> 
> Selon les syndicats, ce sont environ 220000 personnes qui ont manifesté aujourd'hui à Marseille contre le projet de réforme des retraites. Les policiers n'ont pas vu plus de 22 000 personnes!



  



Arlequin a dit:


> Moi ce qui me tue, en tout cas sur la photo, c'est de voir des gamins fraichement sortis des études (ou pas encore) qui, au lieu de se préoccuper de trouver/garder/profiter/apprendre un emploi; sont déjà en train de gueuler pour leur pension
> 
> :soupir:



Ben, zont pas tort de s'en soucier, parce que si on laisse faire le princesident, ils seront morts de vieillesse bien avant l'âge de la retraite


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2010)

En tout état de chose, nous pouvons rassurer Lemmy et Time Capsule : la majorité est unie et confraternelle.
Les dérapages vers le FN ne l'inquiètent pas.
T'inquiete pas Lemmy, tes potes aussi sont tout amour.


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2010)

Depuis quand on cite les pseudos depuis un pseudo


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Affaire de Tarnac : suite pour une histoire abracadabrantesque

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> Les dérapages vers le FN ne l'inquiètent pas



Et Brigitte Bardot elle est où ?

Parce que mine de rien je vois plein de contradictions chez cette femme...

D'un côté, elle vote ça et en même temps elle s'entoure de ça...

J'espère que vous avez compris les "ça"


----------



## Fìx (24 Septembre 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Et Brigitte Bardot elle est où ?



.... avec son amant!!...


Hahaha.... hihihi.... hohoho... :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2010)

On vous l'avait dit qu'il fallait pas apprendre la pétanque à Supermoquette ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------

Alors qu'à Lyon, y'a encore des braqueurs à l'ancienne !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2010)

Domenech pointe à Pôle emploi


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2010)

Très honnêtement, je me moque que ce soit vrai.
Mais le personnage m'est tellement détestable.

au frais de la princesse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Très honnêtement, je me moque que ce soit vrai.
> Mais le personnage m'est tellement détestable.
> 
> au frais de la princesse



Si c'est vrai, il faut vraiment être con ou inconscient (voire les 2 à la fois) pour faire un truc pareil après les affaires de logement d'Estrosi et d'Amara, l'affaire des cigares de Blanc et celle de jet privé de Joyandet.


----------



## da capo (25 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Si c'est vrai, il faut vraiment être con ou inconscient (voire les 2 à la fois) pour faire un truc pareil après les affaires de logement d'Estrosi et d'Amara, l'affaire des cigares de Blanc et celle de jet privé de Joyandet.



oh merde j'avais lu joan jett


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2010)

*une bonne façon de se faire sucer la quille...*


----------



## fedo (26 Septembre 2010)

cultissime lapsus de Rachida Dati


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2010)

*où ça, des paresseux ?*


----------



## Dead head (27 Septembre 2010)

*Concours de mauvaise foi*. (Pensez à cliquer sur "Raison suivante" en bas de page).


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Concours de mauvaise foi*. (Pensez à cliquer sur "Raison suivante" en bas de page).



Ben ils ont leurs raisons


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2010)

Après avoir ciré les pompes de Lagarde, évocation de Montebourg ...

http://www.rue89.com/2010/09/26/en-...ntebourg-moins-interessant-que-lagarde-168316


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2010)

Lhomme daffaires britannique Jimi Heselden, propriétaire du fabricant des véhicules Segway, est décédé lundi après avoir basculé dune falaise, apparemment à bord de lengin motorisé à deux roues, selon la police du West Yorkshire (nord de lAngleterre).


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Lhomme daffaires britannique Jimi Heselden, propriétaire du fabricant des véhicules Segway, est décédé lundi après avoir basculé dune falaise, apparemment à bord de lengin motorisé à deux roues, selon la police du West Yorkshire (nord de lAngleterre).



Engin motorisé à deux roues....

un motoculteur ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2010)

*C'est enfin confirmé!* 

*du vent dans les voiles...* :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *C'est enfin confirmé!*



Bah &#8230; Rien qu'une ch'tit grass'mat, et ça roule :



> La différence par rapport aux autres jours de la semaine s&#8217;estompe très nettement après dix heures





Sinon, moins drôle : le respect de la constitution et des libertés, c'est juste bon pour le mouton électeur de base, notre bon gouvernement lui, il est au dessus de ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, moins drôle : le respect de la constitution et des libertés, c'est juste bon pour le mouton électeur de base, notre bon gouvernement lui, il est au dessus de ça !



Notre "bon" gouvernement s'essuie les pieds sur la constitution, les libertés, les droits du parlement,...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Notre "bon" gouvernement s'essuie les pieds sur la constitution, les libertés, les droits du parlement,...


Tiens moi j'aurais plutôt dis qu'il se torchait le cul avec mais de nos jours faut pas rigoler avec ça si on veux pas avoir des problemes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens moi j'aurais plutôt dis qu'il se torchait le cul avec mais de nos jours faut pas rigoler avec ça si on veux pas avoir des problemes



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre (il faut bien varier les plaisirs).


----------



## Dead head (28 Septembre 2010)

*Le laxisme de la justice.*

Alors qu'il s'agit de les expulser, certains les enferment !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Alors qu'il s'agit de les expulser, certains les enferment !



Mon ami, tu as encore tout compris de travers : on expulse ceux qui vivent en France, celui là, il vit en Angleterre, donc on l'enferme, logique !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2010)

La lettre que vous risquez de recevoir prochainement si vous n'êtes pas sages :

http://www.ecrans.fr/Hadopi-devoile-son-mail-d,10927.html


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2010)

L'affaire Bettencourt pour les nuls... 

Merci la (télé) Suisse...  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2010)

Skin et juif :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

Faut-il avoir un Q.I de bigorneau pour faire du rap ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> L'affaire Bettencourt pour les nuls...
> 
> Merci la (télé) Suisse...  :love:



'tain, sont trop forts, ces suisses !   




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faut-il avoir un Q.I de bigorneau pour faire du rap ?



Non, les bigorneaux ont un QI bien trop élevé pour ça !


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faut-il avoir un Q.I de bigorneau pour faire du rap ?



En tout cas, même avec la meilleure volonté, j'ai du mal à défendre leur liberté à être programmés dans des salles, à ces cons-là.


----------



## Dead head (28 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En tout cas, même avec la meilleure volonté, j'ai du mal à défendre leur liberté à être programmés dans des salles, à ces cons-là.



Pour ma part, c'est clair : je ne défends pas la "liberté d'expression" de gens *qui appellent au meurtre* : _« (...) Je crois qu'il est grand temps que les pédés périssent, coupe leur le pénis, laisse les morts, retrouvés sur le périphérique »_.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2010)

Par contre tout le monde se réjouit de la relaxe de La Rumeur qui pourtant appelait au meurtre de flics.
Je suis pas particulièrement copain avec la maison poulaga mais dans ce domaine (l'appel au meurtre d'une certaine catégorie de personnes) le 2 poids 2 mesures m'agace au plus haut point.
Soit on ne tolère ni l'un ni l'autre soit on considère que c'est "de l'art" dans les 2 cas.


----------



## Dead head (28 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Par contre tout le monde se réjouit de la relaxe de La Rumeur qui pourtant appelait au meurtre de flics.
> Je suis pas particulièrement copain avec la maison poulaga mais dans ce domaine (l'appel au meurtre d'une certaine catégorie de personnes) le 2 poids 2 mesures m'agace au plus haut point.
> Soit on ne tolère ni l'un ni l'autre soit on considère que c'est "de l'art" dans les 2 cas.



Je ne m'appelle pas "tout le monde", et je répète que, pour ma part, je ne défends pas la prétendue "liberté d'expression" de ceux qui font des appels au meurtre.


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je ne m'appelle pas "tout le monde", et je répète que, pour ma part, je ne défends pas la prétendue "liberté d'expression" de ceux qui font des appels au meurtre.



La liberte d'expression c'est tout ou rien. Les gens peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent, cela me semble essentiel dans une societe moderne qui se veut democratique. Propos haineux ou pas, l'expression, ne doit pas etre muselee. Sinon, qui doit en etre l'arbitre, de ladite expression ?

Que des groupes comme la Rumeur ou Section Assault tiennent des propos haineux ou choquants sont le fait d'une realite, puisque eux sont reels, ils vendent meme des disques. 

On ne peut se reclamer vivre en democratie si on ne permet pas la libre expression. Meme si cela doit choquer vos petites oreilles. Je prefere savoir quil y a des gens avec qui je suis en desaccord total plutot que de penser qu'un ministere (appartenant a un gouvernement qui, selon la majorite d'entre vous, vous represente mal en long et en large) surveille les conversations et ce qui est publie.

Cela dit, savoir que des groupes de rap tiennent ce genre de propos est affligeant, surtout au vu de leur succes. Que des artistes se reclamant d'un genre musical qui a vocation a etre la poesie moderne, donc vouee a une maitrise avancee du verbe et du vocabulaire, s'expriment de la sorte est une preuve de leur ignorance du monde qui les entoure et donc de la non-pertinence de leurs textes.


----------



## Dead head (29 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> La liberte d'expression c'est tout ou rien. Les gens peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent, cela me semble essentiel dans une societe moderne qui se veut democratique. Propos haineux ou pas, l'expression, ne doit pas etre muselee. Sinon, qui doit en etre l'arbitre, de ladite expression ?(&#8230



Effectivement. Moi, je m'exprime en tuant. On ne va pas me le reprocher, tout de même ! Comment et pourquoi m'empêcherait-on de tuer, puisque c'est ainsi que je m'exprime ?

[Comme ce n'est pas le lieu, je n'interviendrai plus ici sur le sujet.]

Des nouvelles de nos gouvernants :

*Serigny, conseiller de Woerth*

*François Fillon et Brice Hortefeux contournent la loi*

*Éric Besson, le bon français*

*Bernard Kouchner : retenez-moi ou je démissionne. Retenez-moi, bon dieu !*


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> La liberte d'expression c'est tout ou rien. Les gens peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent, cela me semble essentiel dans une societe moderne qui se veut democratique. Propos haineux ou pas, l'expression, ne doit pas etre muselee. Sinon, qui doit en etre l'arbitre, de ladite expression ?



Désolé de te contredire, Chang. La liberté d'expression ce n'est pas pouvoir dire 'tuons les (ici, mettre n'importe quel groupe ethnique, religieux, politique, etc.), parce que je ne peux pas les voir en peinture'.
C'est juste pouvoir dire 'je ne les aime pas' ou 'je les emmerde' sans s'attirer les foudres de la justice.
La liberté d'expression, comme le dit JP, ce n'est pas autoriser les appels aux meurtres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire, Chang. La liberté d'expression ce n'est pas pouvoir dire 'tuons les (ici, mettre n'importe quel groupe ethnique, religieux, politique, etc.), parce que je ne peux pas les voir en peinture'.
> C'est juste pouvoir dire 'je ne les aime pas' ou 'je les emmerde' sans s'attirer les foudres de la justice.
> La liberté d'expression, comme le dit JP, ce n'est pas autoriser les appels aux meurtres.



+1, on a un peu trop tendance à oublier que la liberté d'expression, comme toutes les libertés, a une limite, elle s'arrête où commence celle des autres, pour prendre le cas précis à l'origine de la polémique, la liberté d'expression de ces bigorneaux attardés (des bigorneaux sains d'esprits ne diraient pas des choses comme ça) s'arrête précisément ou commence la liberté des homosexuels à vivre leur vie sereinement, et comme ils l'entendent, sans être désignés comme cible à abattre à tous les mous du bulbes qui ramollissent encore le peu qu'il leur reste en se passant du bigorneau en boucle dans leur iPod.

quant à :



			
				chang a dit:
			
		

> un genre musical qui a vocation a etre la poesie moderne



Alors là, c'est comme si tu disais que Pinochet ou Franco avaient vocation à être les St François d'Assise ou les curés d'Ars modernes !


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2010)

Juste pour rectifier ce que JP a écrit : La RUMEUR n'a pas appelé au meurtre de policiers !

Ils étaient poursuivis par le Ministère de l'Intérieur (d'un certain Nicolas S.) pour diffamation publique envers la police !

Il y avait vraiment là une atteinte à la liberté d'expression d'où cette relaxe ....
Le texte incriminé est aisément consultable sur la toile ....
Après, on peut ne pas approuver cette opinion. Mais de là à perdre son temps 
avec un procès ... Faut vraiment avoir des choses à se reprocher !! :rateau: 

Aucun rapport avec l'assaut homophobe de l'autre sexion ...


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2010)

World Company everywhere


----------



## wip (29 Septembre 2010)

*Obsolescence  programmé de materiel*


----------



## Dead head (29 Septembre 2010)

*Rachida Dati n'a pas fait que parler de fellation*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Juste pour rectifier ce que JP a écrit : La RUMEUR n'a pas appelé au meurtre de policiers !


 
C'était une rumeur.


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire, Chang. La liberté d'expression ce n'est pas pouvoir dire 'tuons les (ici, mettre n'importe quel groupe ethnique, religieux, politique, etc.), parce que je ne peux pas les voir en peinture'.
> C'est juste pouvoir dire 'je ne les aime pas' ou 'je les emmerde' sans s'attirer les foudres de la justice.
> La liberté d'expression, comme le dit JP, ce n'est pas autoriser les appels aux meurtres.



Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu veux dire mais je ne peux pas, fondamentalement, etre d'accord avec toi.

Les paroles incriminees sont haineuses mais ne constituent pas un acte physique. On peut le dire, mais on ne peut pas le faire, la difference est tres importante. Le coeur du dilemme reside dans un probleme de societe, d'education. 

De mon point de vue, cela est comparable au fait de vouloir interdire un parti politique comme le FN. Ce serait un grand manquement democratique que de vouloir clore ce parti sur la base des opinons de ceux qui le compose.

Libre a chacun d'adherer ou pas a ces opinions. Apres tout n'est ce pas cela le grand debat democratique ?



> P77
> +1, on a un peu trop tendance à oublier que la liberté d'expression, comme toutes les libertés, a une limite, elle s'arrête où commence celle des autres



En quoi le fait d'exprimer sa pensee va a l'encontre de la liberte d'etre homosexuel ?

Bien sur que c'est grave en 2010 de considerer l'homosexualite comme une pratique non saine, hors norme et vouloir tuer les personnes en question. mais en aucun cas cela veut dire que demain on peut tuer un couple d'hommes ou de femmes qui se galochent sur les bancs publiques.



> P77
> quant à :
> 
> Citation:
> ...



Je ne vois absolument pas le rapport. Ton mepris du genre n'est en aucun cas different du mepris de ces rappeurs envers les homosexuels, mais dans ton cas, cela est ok de l'exprimer. Pourtant, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, c'est l'incomprehension, le manque de connaissance sur le sujet qui te font dire des choses disproportionnees sur la question.

Au risque de me repeter, je suis pour une liberte totale de l'expression et je persiste a dire que c'est le role d'une societe moderne que de prendre a bras le corps les debats qui en faconne ses caracteristiques. 

Ce n'est pas en interdisant l'expression de termes haineux que ces propos vont disparaitre, au contraire. Libre a vous de reagir quand ils sont enonces, afin de convaincre que votre opinion est la bonne.

Si cela ne vous parait pas raisonnable, alors autant vivre sous un regime totalitaire qui dicterait les pensees "saines" et "raisonnables".


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Libre a chacun d'adherer ou pas a ces opinions.


 
C'est tout le problème.

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le danger totalitaire à vouloir définir ce qui serait autorisé ou pas, "bien" ou "mal", dans l'expression.

Mais il y a une différence entre les propos homophobes d'un voisin de palier et ceux d'une personnalité (je ne cite pas de genre, le rap n'a pas l'exclusivité des têtes pleines d'eau).

Quand quelqu'un vend des milliers de disque - donc parle à des milliers de gens qui aiment ce qu'il fait, ses propos n'ont pas le même poids. Il y a une forme "d'argument d'autorité" qui peut être très néfaste sur la frange la plus influencable de son public.

D'une certaine façon, c'est un peu toute la différence qu'il y aurait entre "casse-toi pauv' con" dit par un quidam ou dit par le président...
L'impact n'est pas le même.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------



Chang a dit:


> En quoi le fait d'exprimer sa pensee va a l'encontre de la liberte d'etre homosexuel ?


 
Hum...
Mettons : je suis homosexuel.
Tout les jours, dans la rue, à la télé, à la radio, j'ai des gens qui m'appellent "la fiotte", disent que je suis malade, qu'il faudrait m'enfermer, me castrer, voire me tuer sans autre recours que l'indignation...
Je ne sais pas toi, mais moi je vivrais assez vite ça comme très à l'encontre de ma liberté d'être homosexuel...


Et puis, on n'est pas "libre" d'être homosexuel.
Ce n'est pas à proprement parlé un choix - comme d'être hétéro, d'ailleurs.
On l'est ou pas. Point.


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est tout le problème.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le danger totalitaire à vouloir définir ce qui serait autorisé ou pas, "bien" ou "mal", dans l'expression.
> 
> ...



Il y aurait donc deux poids deux mesures ? Sur quel niveau de notoriete doit on arreter une loi qui interdirait a une personne publique de s'exprimer sur le fond de sa pensee ? L'organe de publication est seul responsable de la mise en circulation dans le domaine publique (parfois prive - cf abonements requis pour lire ou ecouter ou voir) des propos qui ne serait autrement que des paroles n'engageant que ceux qui les ecoute.

On ne devrait pas, de maniere legislative, interdire la publication d'une oeuvre quelconque en se basant sur son contenu ideologique. Je vis dans un pays ou c'est monnaie courante et je ne crois pas que cela soit bien vu par chez toi. Pourtant, dans ce cas precis, cela choque quand il s'agit de nos opinions a nous qui sont les meilleures.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> Mettons : je suis homosexuel.
> Tout les jours, dans la rue, à la télé, à la radio, j'ai des gens qui m'appellent "la fiotte", disent que je suis malade, qu'il faudrait m'enfermer, me castrer, voire me tuer sans autre recours que l'indignation...
> Je ne sais pas toi, mais moi je vivrais assez vite ça comme très à l'encontre de ma liberté d'être homosexuel...



Si de nos jours etre homosexuel est moins dur a vivre quil y a 50 ans c'est tout bonnement parce quil y a eu un travail d'education et de revendication, sinon philosophique et scientifique.



> Et puis, on n'est pas "libre" d'être homosexuel.



Pour le coup on parle de la liberte d'expression, pas de la liberte a etre homosexuel. 

Mais en effet, on ne choisit pas sa preference sexuelle.



Bon perso, je pense avoir exprime le fond de ma pensee en long et en large, je ne peux pas dire ce que je pense plus clairement. Libre a vous d'en penser ce que vous voulez ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Il y aurait donc deux poids deux mesures ?


 
Bon, j'abandonne - je n'arrive pas à exprimer ce que j'en pense d'une manière qui me satisfasse...
tant pis.

Juste pour dire que non, bien sûr, pas de deux poids deux mesures en matière législative. Surtout pas. Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Septembre 2010)

La guerre en Afghanistan coûte 1,3 million d' par jour aux français.
Et je compte pas le prix à payer pour ces satanés journalistes qui fouinaient là où on leur avait pas dit de fouiner et qui y sont toujours détenus depuis neuf mois...!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> JEn quoi le fait d'exprimer sa pensee va a l'encontre de la liberte d'etre homosexuel ?



Ils n'expriment pas leur pensée, ce qui leur est reproché ce n'est pas leur homophobie, c'est leur façon de traduire celle ci par des appels aux meurtres d'homosexuels : "tuez les" qu'ils disent, et appeler à tuer des homosexuels (surtout quand on sait à quel public décervelé, violent et complètement désocialisé ils s'adressent), à mon sens, ça, ça va à l'encontre de la liberté d'être homosexuel !

C'est curieux, quand même que quand le premier Bin Laden venu appelle à tuer des juifs ou des américains, tu qualifie ça de terrorisme, et quand ce sont de soit disant artistes qui font la même chose*, tu trouves ça normal 

(*) Qui ils appellent à tuer n'a pas d'importance, c'est le fait qu'ils appellent à tuer quelqu'un pour ce qu'il est, et non pour ce qu'il fait, en plus, qui compte !


----------



## rizoto (29 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Il y aurait donc deux poids deux mesures ? Sur quel niveau de notoriete doit on arreter une loi qui interdirait a une personne publique de s'exprimer sur le fond de sa pensee ? L'organe de publication est seul responsable de la mise en circulation dans le domaine publique (parfois prive - cf abonements requis pour lire ou ecouter ou voir) des propos qui ne serait autrement que des paroles n'engageant que ceux qui les ecoute.
> 
> On ne devrait pas, de maniere legislative, interdire la publication d'une oeuvre quelconque en se basant sur son contenu ideologique. Je vis dans un pays ou c'est monnaie courante et je ne crois pas que cela soit bien vu par chez toi. Pourtant, dans ce cas precis, cela choque quand il s'agit de nos opinions a nous qui sont les meilleures.



On a déjà une loi qui interdit "l'incitation a la violence" ...


----------



## Dead head (29 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> (&#8230 En quoi le fait d'exprimer sa pensee va a l'encontre de la liberte d'etre homosexuel ? (&#8230



Le fait d'exprimer CETTE pensée (mais peut-on appeler cela ainsi ?) en des termes d'appel au meurtre va tellement à l'encontre de la liberté d'être homo que, dans les cités où cette "culture" (comme disent ces "artistes") est répandue, les jeunes homos se sentent obligés de se cacher, et cette réalité est très souvent la cause du suicide des adolescent(e)s.

Je serais d'accord avec toi si je ne savais pas que les mots peuvent tuer. Pour moi, un appel au meurtre n'est pas une opinion. Ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que je considère, effectivement, que le FN (par exemple) a tout à fait le droit de s'exprimer &#8212; pas de faire des appels au meurtre.


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2010)

Tempus fugit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> On a déjà une loi qui interdit "l'incitation a la violence" ...



Si une telle loi avait existé avant 1789, 1936 ou à d'autres occasions n'aurions-nous pas eu plaisir à nous torcher avec ?... 
Est-ce que cette loi est vraiment destinée à nous protéger ; moi, nous, vous ?... Ou se pourrait-il qu'elle ne soit qu'un simple marche-pied ou un bouclier pour d'autres ?...
Notre propension à ouvrir notre gueule ici et à exposer nos avis "éclairés" et édifiants ici n'est-elle pas le fruit d'une série d'appels à la violence dont nous bénéficions à posteriori en toute quiétude ?...


----------



## boodou (29 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout les jours, dans la rue, à la télé, à la radio, j'ai des gens qui m'appellent "la fiotte"



Une solution, le sac en papier kraft sur la tête !


----------



## Chang (30 Septembre 2010)

> C'est curieux, quand même que quand le premier Bin Laden venu appelle à tuer des juifs ou des américains, tu qualifie ça de terrorisme, et quand ce sont de soit disant artistes qui font la même chose*, tu trouves ça normal



Je qualifie ? Je quoi ? Qui es tu ? Qu'est ce que c'est que ce charabia ?

Le fait d'appeler a la violence n'est pas du terrorisme, le passage a l'acte, oui. P77, tu dis n'importe quoi depuis quelques messages ... 

Ce que je trouve un peu edifiant quand meme, c'est que sur ce fil, on peut lire souvent des appels a la violence, des appels a couper les couilles des uns et pendre les autres, oh mais ah, c'est different, ce sont TES/VOS opinions, pas les leur ... encore une fois, vous ne vous placez que d'un cote du debat. 

La liberte c'est un tout, elle a un gout amere mais c'est ce qui fait que vous et moi (enfin pas ici ) avons la chance de pouvoir descendre dans la rue pour dire n'importe quoi ... vous ne vous rendez meme pas compte de ce que vous racontez et prenez votre liberte pour argent comptant alors qu'on vous l'enleve petit a petit ... (cf le mec qui crie "Sarkozy je te vois" et qui se prend une prune).



> Le fait d'exprimer CETTE pensée (mais peut-on appeler cela ainsi ?) en des termes d'appel au meurtre va tellement à l'encontre de la liberté d'être homo que, dans les cités où cette "culture" (comme disent ces "artistes") est répandue, les jeunes homos se sentent obligés de se cacher, et cette réalité est très souvent la cause du suicide des adolescent(e)s.



Non, non et non ... "Cette pensee" ??? Ca ne veut rien dire. Tu veux un ministere du controle des pensees ? Un guide des pensees authorisees ? 

Et comme disait Ponk, il n'y a pas de liberte d'etre homo. On l'est ou pas. On parle de liberte d'expression, ... homo ou pas homo, le debat est bien plus large que cela.


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Le fait d'appeler a la violence n'est pas du terrorisme, le passage a l'acte, oui.


Chang, mon ami, vous pratiquez le sophisme avec un art consommé. Responsable mais pas coupable, c'est ça ?


Chang a dit:


> Ce que je trouve un peu edifiant quand meme, c'est que sur ce fil, on peut lire souvent des appels a la violence, des appels a couper les couilles des uns et pendre les autres, oh mais ah, c'est different, ce sont TES/VOS opinions, pas les leur


De même, tu sais très bien que ces phrases, quand elles sont postées ici, sont à prendre au deuxième degré.
Ce dont je doute fort dans la bouche d'un extrémiste de tout poil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Je qualifie ? Je quoi ? Qui es tu ? Qu'est ce que c'est que ce charabia ?
> 
> Le fait d'appeler a la violence n'est pas du terrorisme, le passage a l'acte, oui. P77, tu dis n'importe quoi depuis quelques messages ...



Non, là, c'est toi, qui déraille, appeler à la violence est du terrorisme, quand on sait que cet appel sera entendu, Al Quaïda ne fait rien d'autre, Bin Laden, n'a probablement jamais utilisé la Kalashnikov qu'il arbore dans ses vidéos que pour tirer en l'air, il se contente de dire "tuez les", et les débiles mentaux à qui il s'adresse les tuent ! Ben là, c'est pareil.

Et non, la liberté n'est pas un tout sans limite, elle ne le sera que quand tu seras le dernier être vivant dans l'univers (et encore), mais en attendant, la liberté des uns s'arrête ou commence celle des autres, et s'il n'existe pas de liberté d'être homo, juif, américain, arabe, clown triste  (rayer les mentions inutiles), il existe une liberté de ne pas se faire montrer du doigt, ratonner, ou massacrer pour cette seule raison, et c'est cette liberté là que ces décérébrés foulent aux pieds !


----------



## Dead head (30 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si une telle loi avait existé avant 1789, 1936 ou à d'autres occasions n'aurions-nous pas eu plaisir à nous torcher avec ?...
> Est-ce que cette loi est vraiment destinée à nous protéger ; moi, nous, vous ?... Ou se pourrait-il qu'elle ne soit qu'un simple marche-pied ou un bouclier pour d'autres ?...
> Notre propension à ouvrir notre gueule ici et à exposer nos avis "éclairés" et édifiants ici n'est-elle pas le fruit d'une série d'appels à la violence dont nous bénéficions à posteriori en toute quiétude ?...



Je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais ici nous discutons des règles communes du savoir vivre ensemble. Il est évident que ces règles ne sont pas applicables lorsqu'une situation exceptionnelle les fait exploser : en tant de guerre, par exemple, on ne poursuit pas pour assassinat un soldat qui en tue un autre. D'autres règles s'appliquent, des règles sont mises à bas, d'autres tentent de s'imposer.

Les appels au meurtre des "artistes" dont il est question ici ne rentrent pas dans ce cadre.



Par ailleurs,* la Syldavie et la Bordurie, nouveaux Etats-membres de l'Union européenne ?*


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2010)

Ah tiens Contador contrôlé positif sur le Tour de France. :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Par ailleurs,* la Syldavie et la Bordurie, nouveaux Etats-membres de l'Union européenne ?*





> «Si un Etat membre, soit la Syldavie, soit la Bordurie, ne respecte pas les recommandations de la Commission européenne (sur les déficits excessifs), nous aurions la possibilité de décider de sanctions», a affirmé, avec malice, le commissaire européen chargé des Affaires économiques, Olli Rehn.



Histoire d'aggraver ainsi encore un peu plus le déficit sanctionné !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2010)

Ils ont décidé de ne plus travailler...


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2010)

À tous ceux qui voudraient échanger plus avant sur « expression musicale et liberté d&#8217;expression » de passer au comptoir&#8230;

Sans transition 
espionnage : la meilleure encre invisible ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Sans transition
> espionnage : la meilleure encre invisible ?





> Toute encre invisible qui n&#8217;était pas repérée par la vapeur iodée tenait donc du trésor de guerre.
> 
> C&#8217;est le cas du sperme, qui avait en outre plusieurs avantages: les espions pouvaient s'en procurer facilement,



Oui, mais les espionnes ?  :rose:


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2010)

Elles n'ont qu'à stocker !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Elles n'ont qu'à stocker !...



Non ! 



> les services secrets avaient dû rappeler à un de leurs agents de n'utiliser que de l'encre «fraîche» lorsque des correspondants ont commencé à remarquer une odeur inhabituelle...


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2010)

Passque tu crois que je n'ai pas lu l'article ?!... 
Faut arrêter de répondre à tout, hein...


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ils ont décidé de ne plus travailler...


je l'avais lu cet article, c'est pas mal comme approche, genre un choix volontaire d'etre un simili SDF.
Cela sent quand même la bonne galère au quotidien, rester dans l'appart, pas trop dehors, sans trop de gens à voir, autant je n'aime pas le système consumériste, autant je trouve ce type de réaction n'est pas un choix mais bien une réaction.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Ah tiens&#8230; Contador contrôlé positif sur le Tour de France. :sleep:



d'un autre coté l'article dit:


> La concentration trouvée par le laboratoire a été estimée "à 50 picogrammes (ou 0,000 000 000 05 grammes par ml), soit 400 fois moins que la concentration que les laboratoires antidopage accrédités par l'AMA doivent pouvoir détecter", a détaillé l'UCI


je n'ai pas trouvé le taux maximal autorisé, mais 400 fois moins c'est pas vraiment du dopage non ?


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2010)

Deux (connasses) pervenches entendues pour ne pas voir aidé une vieille dame mourante


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2010)

*Cantat attendu sur scène samedi*


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Cantat attendu sur scène samedi*



D'un coté il a purgé sa peine, donc a moins qu'il fasse plus d'années de prisons, je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait faire ou ne pas faire autre chose non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> D'un coté il a purgé sa peine, donc a moins qu'il fasse plus d'années de prisons, je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait faire ou ne pas faire autre chose non ?




Si si, tu as tout à fait raison, j'ajouterais que ça ne dois pas être très facile pour lui !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> D'un coté il a purgé sa peine, donc a moins qu'il fasse plus d'années de prisons, je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait faire ou ne pas faire autre chose non ?



je ne dis pas le contraire
et je me réjouis de son retour


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ce n'est pas en interdisant l'expression de termes haineux que ces propos vont disparaitre, au contraire. Libre a vous de reagir quand ils sont enonces, afin de convaincre que votre opinion est la bonne.
> 
> Si cela ne vous parait pas raisonnable, alors autant vivre sous un regime totalitaire qui dicterait les pensees "saines" et "raisonnables".



Une réponse Made in America : "Quand le rap dérape" documentaire d'Arte.

Un autre sujet de réflexion même si le documentaire est sujet à polémique : "La cité du mâle" documentaire d'Arte.

Le monde est beau.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2010)

*sortez vos mouchoirs!*


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *sortez vos mouchoirs!*



Ah.... j'croyais que ça allait être pour ça....


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Septembre 2010)

C'est où ces culs

Quand on admire les dictateurs


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)

message enlevé


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est où ces culs
> 
> Quand on admire les dictateurs



*il suffit de les baptiser "grands hommes"...*


----------



## Chang (30 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> appeler à la violence est du terrorisme, quand on sait que cet appel sera entendu, Al Quaïda ne fait rien d'autre, (...) il se contente de dire "tuez les", et les débiles mentaux à qui il s'adresse les tuent ! Ben là, c'est pareil.



Voila, c'est exactement ce que je veux dire. 

Selon toi, les autres sont des debiles mentaux qui ne savent pas et donc TOI, monsieur P77, tu sais ce qui est bon de penser, tu sais ce qui est bon a dire ... bien sur, TOI, tu as la parole juste ... mais qui es tu ?



> Une réponse Made in America : "Quand le rap dérape" documentaire d'Arte.



Malheureusement, je ne peux pas le voir, pas possible depuis la ou je suis. Dommage, j'aimerais beacoup entendre ce quils disent.


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Selon toi, les autres sont des debiles mentaux qui ne savent pas et donc TOI, monsieur P77, tu sais ce qui est bon de penser, tu sais ce qui est bon a dire ... bien sur, TOI, tu as la parole juste ... mais qui es tu ?



<grosse fatigue></grosse fatigue>

Certes, cela n'apporte aucune justification (mais je m'en fous royalement) mais Georges Freche a dit (en raccourci) :
« Des gens intelligents, il y en a 5 à 6% ; moi je fais campagne pour les cons»

Ceci explique-t-il cela ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Voila, c'est exactement ce que je veux dire.
> 
> Selon toi, les autres sont des debiles mentaux qui ne savent pas et donc TOI, monsieur P77, tu sais ce qui est bon de penser, tu sais ce qui est bon a dire ... bien sur, TOI, tu as la parole juste ... mais qui es tu ?



Je suis juste un bête type qui pense que tuer, faire tuer ou inciter à tuer des gens pour imposer ceci ou cela (ses idées, sa religion, son besoin de pouvoir &#8230 n'est pas admissible. On a vu où ça pouvait nous mener dans les années 90 et pire, dans les années 30, et en cette matière, il n'y a pas de "petits joueurs", on commence par laisser faire des minables comme ceux là (les rappeurs en question), et de fil en aiguille, on se retrouve avec un Radovan Karadzic, quand c'est pas pire, genre une gentille association Hitler Mussolini, avec éradication de peuples entiers au nom de leur liberté à eux.


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2010)

Et un point Godwin, un...


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2010)

pour paraphraser quelquun :

Choisissez :


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2010)

Ouais mais vazyz l'autre nephou !
Mais puisqu'on te dit que la violence n'est pas une solution !


----------



## KARL40 (30 Septembre 2010)

Situation confuse enEquateur

En espérant qu'un coup d'état ne se produise pas ...


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouais mais vazyz l'autre nephou !
> Mais puisqu'on te dit que la violence n'est pas une solution !




Mais il paraît que c&#8217;est le dernier refuge de l&#8217;incompétence* (et je peux être très, très incompétent*) !



_*ne voyer pas de « a » là hein&#8230;_


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Voila, c'est exactement ce que je veux dire.
> 
> Selon toi, les autres sont des debiles mentaux qui ne savent pas et donc TOI, monsieur P77, tu sais ce qui est bon de penser, tu sais ce qui est bon a dire ... bien sur, TOI, tu as la parole juste ... mais qui es tu ?



Ma famille vient d'un trou paumé.
Si tu savais le nombre de personne qui ont un Q.I. de dorade et qui prennent tout au premier degré là-bas, tu ne dirais pas ça...


----------



## inkclub (1 Octobre 2010)

avant les nobel les ignobel  :love:

@+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Les tests salivaires antidrogue débarquent.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les tests salivaires antidrogue débarquent.



Une question m'habite : après une petite inflation gentiment pratiquée par une fille qui se drogue, on te fait subir un test d'urine, comment expliquer à la Police (pas toujours pleine de malice) que tu ne te drogues pas sans passer pour un gros mytho ??? 

 :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Une question *ma b.ite*



Si c'est à elle que tu poses la question...


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est où ces culs&#8230;
> 
> Quand on admire les dictateurs&#8230;


il faut cependant noter que ceaucescu a tout de même fabriqué le monument le plus lourd au monde (actuellement le parlement) et la route la plus belle de monde, enfin un peu de respect tout de même, boooon bien sûr cela n'a pas été sans perte humaines, mais il faut se rappeler que ce petit pays n'a pas la protection sociale des travailleurs français, et je ne parle pas de EPI, CHSCT et autre PPSPS    

la bas à l'époque c'etait l'inverse d'ici, des commnustes au pouvoir et pas de syndicats sans pouvoir de contestation


----------



## Fìx (1 Octobre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> après une petite inflation gentiment pratiquée par une fille


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Octobre 2010)

Le faux compte twitter du "socialiste anonyme" démasqué ! Il était tenu par l'UMP...!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le faux compte twitter du "socialiste anonyme" démasqué ! Il était tenu par l'UMP...!



hin hin hin... excellent  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le faux compte twitter du "socialiste anonyme" démasqué ! Il était tenu par l'UMP...!



Un peu comme le faux gouvernement qu'on a en ce moment, alors ?


----------



## inkclub (1 Octobre 2010)

Le retraité fabriquait de faux billets, il est déclaré irresponsable  :love:

il faudrait peut-être transférer ce post dans la section graphisme :bebe:

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le faux compte twitter du "socialiste anonyme" démasqué ! Il était tenu par l'UMP...!



Le nain va sûrement pondre une nouvelle loi pour lutter contre cette réforme de délinquance.


----------



## G4lover (1 Octobre 2010)

Qui regarde les guignols de l'info ?  Grosse satire de Steve Jobs et Apple , j'ai bien ri pour le coup


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2010)

G4lover a dit:


> Qui regarde les guignols de l'info ?  Grosse satire de Steve Jobs et Apple , j'ai bien ri pour le coup



Dans le fil des images animées sympa avec un lien si tu veux nous faire partager un fou rire :casse:


----------



## vhk (1 Octobre 2010)

Hey, salut, Voici S.Jobs ce soir sur canal

enjoy

je vais sur canal+


----------



## Dead head (2 Octobre 2010)

Dans ce sketch, les Guignols n'ont fait que recycler de vieilles blagues qui courent depuis des mois voire des années sur la toile. Ils sont vraiment loin, les Guignols d'antan.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Google ouvre son raccourcisseur d'URL au public.


----------



## Dead head (2 Octobre 2010)

*Faisons le Point sur la polygamie.*

*France Telecom, courbe du deuil, bataille d'Angleterre, concurrents nazis, et incitation au suicide.*


----------



## naas (2 Octobre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Faisons le Point sur la polygamie.*


oui bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

40 nouvelles plaintes pour abus sexuels dans l&#8217;Église.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2010)

On ne s'intéresse pas assez à cette nouvelle forme de guerre.
Téhéran impuissant face au virus informatique Stuxnet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

Et les hypothèses sont ouvertes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2010)

Pour ses cocktails et réunions, Borloo fait licencier 50 personnes


----------



## BIGLOLLE34 (3 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour ses cocktails et réunions, Borloo fait licencier 50 personnes



Si tout cela  se confirme c'est tout simplement écoeurant ! Ils se font leur petite mayonnaise pour leur comptes même au détriment de salarié , la loi du plus fort ou du plus puissant


----------



## inkclub (3 Octobre 2010)

notre futur premier ministre   :love:

@+


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2010)

BIGLOLLE34 a dit:


> Si tout cela  se confirme c'est tout simplement écoeurant ! Ils se font leur petite mayonnaise pour leur comptes même au détriment de salarié , la loi du plus fort ou du plus puissant



Article signé le directeur du musée qui se fait dégager. 

Historiquement, l'étage en question EST le cabinet du ministre et son bureau. Cela avait été conçu comme cela à l'époque.

Le ministre en charge des transports du moment, un communiste d'ailleurs, a exigé que son cabinet soit transféré dans l'hôtel particulier de Roquelaure, bvd St Germain, au centre de Paris. 

Accessoirement, oui, le ministère cherche des locaux sur la Défense: la concentration des services et l'abandon de certains sites de Paris intra muros (avenue de Ségur) l'ont même contraint à louer deux tours supplémentaires, alors qu'il n'utilisait pas l'intégralité de l'Arche sud dont il est propriétaire.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi et comment rien ne s'arrange et tout va de plus en plus mal ...


----------



## boodou (4 Octobre 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Article signé le directeur du musée qui se fait dégager.
> 
> Historiquement, l'étage en question EST le cabinet du ministre et son bureau. Cela avait été conçu comme cela à l'époque.
> 
> ...




Il n'empêche, cela serait tout de même plus correct de trouver une solution de locaux pour les deux musées et leurs employés plutôt que de simplement les virer parce qu'ils n'avaient pas à être là, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Il n'empêche, cela serait tout de même plus correct de trouver une solution de locaux pour les deux musées et leurs employés plutôt que de simplement les virer parce qu'ils n'avaient pas à être là, non ?



D'autant plus que je vois mal des squatters s'installer dans les locaux d'un ministère, si ces musées étaient là, ils devaient bien y être à l'un ou l'autre titre !


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Il n'empêche, cela serait tout de même plus correct de trouver une solution de locaux pour les deux musées et leurs employés plutôt que de simplement les virer parce qu'ils n'avaient pas à être là, non ?




je n'ai pas dit le contraire. C'est juste que cet article n'est pas un article mais un plaidoyer et comme toujours dans ce genre de chose, il en manque les 3/4.

La gabegie, en l'occurence, a commencé bien avant


----------



## Dead head (5 Octobre 2010)

*Je bâille, tu bâilles, nous bâillons.*


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Je bâille, tu bâilles, nous bâillons.*



Tu me la bailles belle !


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2010)

Comme un air de déjà-vu...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

Kerviel condamné à 5 ans de prison.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Kerviel condamné à 5 ans de prison.




Il à qu'à faire un emprunt pour rembourser les 4,9 milliards


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2010)

T'es déjà réveillé toi ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Octobre 2010)

Et depuis 8h30 !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2010)




----------



## boodou (6 Octobre 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et depuis 8h30 !



C'est l'heure où faut changer la poche du pater ?


----------



## rizoto (6 Octobre 2010)

peut être un nouvel impôt pour les expats


----------



## Chang (6 Octobre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> peut être un nouvel impôt pour les expats


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> peut être un nouvel impôt pour les expats



Tiens, le PS veut augmenter les impôts des ces riches expatriés qui spolient le peuple..
Etrange...
:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2010)

Fab, çà va finir par se voir que tu ne votes pas PS


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab, çà va finir par se voir que tu ne votes pas PS



Hein, tu crois qu'il vote NPA ?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Hein, tu crois qu'il vote NPA ?!


 
Moi, j'ai entendu dire que c'était lui le nouveau maître occulte de Force Ouvrière, mais chhhhhhht...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2010)

Non. Je ne vote pas, je ne suis plus inscrit sur les listes depuis 3 ans.
Ce qui me fait rire c'est de voir que les mêmes qui crient au privilège des uns font la gueule quand on touche au leur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Hein, tu crois qu'il vote NPA ?!




Voter pour un parti qui est géré par un animateur télé, non merci 

_Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que Besancenot n'est pas animateur sur Canal Plus. Au temps pour moi._


----------



## wip (6 Octobre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab, çà va finir par se voir que tu ne votes pas PS


C'est pas comme la majorité des autres...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)

wip a dit:


> C'est pas comme la majorité des autres...


 
Ah non, moi je ne vote pas PS - y sont beaucoup trop à droite !


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, moi je ne vote pas PS - y sont beaucoup trop à droite !



Ni les modos, bien entendu, vu que c'est des fachos.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Octobre 2010)

Tout ça pour une baignoire :mouais:


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tout ça pour une baignoire :mouais:



et encore, ils ont pas parler du four a pizza


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Retour des ovnis dans le ciel belge.


----------



## poildep (7 Octobre 2010)

Le dernier amour secret de Gainsbourg

Bon, c'est décidé, je vais écrire un livre sur ma relation avec Charles Trenet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2010)

poildep a dit:


> Bon, c'est décidé, je vais écrire un livre sur ma relation avec Charles Trenet.



Dépêche toi si tu veux qu'il sorte avant celui où Amok narre son aventure avec Méritrê-Hatchepsout (ce dont Thoutmôsis III était au courant, et s'accommodait, à lui les week end, et à Amok la semaine) !


----------



## inkclub (7 Octobre 2010)

*Larmée peut engager 10.000 soldats sur le sol français en cas de crise majeure  :love:*



On n'a pas encore touché le fond. 

@+


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

7 x 9 = 76

Effectivement on n'a pas encore touché le fond, mais avec des gusses pareils, ne perdons pas espoir: ça devrait venir assez vite.


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2010)

Ouaiiiiiiis, super... :sleep:



> _"dommageable à nos intérêts partagés visant à maintenir un système financier global ouvert". _


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2010)

poildep a dit:


> Le dernier amour secret de Gainsbourg
> 
> Bon, c'est décidé, je vais écrire un livre sur ma relation avec Charles Trenet.



N'oublies pas de parler des statues grecques peintes en rose dans l'allée de sa villa de ...
Non, décidément, ... je ne peux pas le dire, j'habite trop près


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2010)

je viens de lire un article en ligne du monde sur le prix nobel de la paix.
je vais sur l'express: le même article :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> je viens de lire un article en ligne du monde sur le prix nobel de la paix.
> je vais sur l'express: le même article :mouais:


T'as mis le temps à le remarquer ! 
La plupart des articles des journaux ouèbes ne sont plus que des copié_collé des dépêches d'agence, avec éventuellement un commentaire pour montrer qu'on est un journal de droite ou de gauche. Ce qui est inutile avec un sujet consensuel comme le prix nobel de la paix
Comme il faut SURTOUT être le premier sur le coup les 'journalistes' ne rédigent plus.


----------



## naas (8 Octobre 2010)

Je m'en doutais mais à ce point de copier coller, autant aller directement sur l'afp.
par contre je contrebalance toujours avec des sites anglophones, le point de vue different est toujours interressant.

_je suis allé sur le site de la tv chinoise, et dans la version française j'ai tapé Liu Xiabo.

C'est bizarre, aucun résultat, c'est ballot ça _


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *L&#8217;armée peut engager 10.000 soldats sur le sol français en cas de crise majeure  :love:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"_Interrogé par Armées d&#8217;aujourd&#8217;hui, le préfet François Lucas, alors directeur de la protection et de la sécurité de l&#8217;Etat au SGDSN, a défini une crise majeure comme « un évènement &#8211; pandémie, attaque terroriste, catastrophe, crise d&#8217;ordre public &#8211; dont la gravité et la portée conduisent les autorités gouvernementales à activer le dispositif interministériel de crise _»."

Cela n'a rien d'étonnant : je suppose que bon nombre (pour ne pas dire : tous) de pays industrialisés ont la même option. On pourrait même ajouter : heureusement. La seule actu de cette article est de chiffrer précisément les troupes.  

Maintenant, le souci est de savoir où se situe le franchissement de la ligne qui déclenche ce dispositif.


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Maintenant, le souci est de savoir où se situe le franchissement de la ligne qui déclenche ce dispositif.



Ouaip mais avec 10 000 hommes dans cet état là, on a pas trop de souci à se faire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Maintenant, le souci est de savoir où se situe le franchissement de la ligne qui déclenche ce dispositif.



Il me semblait que depuis 1958, la gendarmerie exceptée, l'armée ne pouvait (constitutionnellement) pas être employée à des opérations de maintien de l'ordre répressif sur le territoire de la République &#8230; Ah oui, j'oubliais, on n'est plus en république, mais en présipauté, maintenant (bien que j'ai raté l'épisode ou Koursurpatt avait abrogé la constitution) !


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2010)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tout ça pour une baignoire :mouais:



en plus la déco est moche


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il me semblait que depuis 1958, la gendarmerie exceptée, l'armée ne pouvait (constitutionnellement) pas être employée à des opérations de maintien de l'ordre répressif sur le territoire de la République &#8230;



D'où la deuxième partie de mon message :



Amok a dit:


> Maintenant, le souci est de savoir où se situe le franchissement de la ligne qui déclenche ce dispositif.



Notre bon écrieur, bien plus au fait que moi des subtilités de la République pourrait nous en entretenir avec plus de précision. Toutefois, il suffit de se pencher un peu sur l'histoire pour comprendre que les lois ne sont faites que pour être remplacées et les constitutions assez alambiquées pour permettre au pouvoir (quel qu'il soit* et qui n'est pas crétin au point de se lier les mains dans le dos pour faire plaisir au peuple qui de toutes façons s'en fout tant qu'il n'est pas directement concerné) de faire jouer des leviers justificatifs. Par exemple, l'article 16.

En cas d'émeutes graves et meurtrières dans certaines parties du territoire, si la police et la gendarmerie sont débordées (ou présentées comme insuffisantes), nul doute que la majorité des habitants de notre pays serait derrière le pouvoir qui décide de mettre fin à la "chienlit", quels que soient les moyens utilisés.

*_François Mitterrand avait vivement critiqué les tribunaux d'exception nés de l'application de l'article 16 dans son ouvrage 'Le Coup d'État permanent', et avait avancé un temps l&#8217;idée de remettre en cause l&#8217;article 16 dans le début des années 1990, avant de se rétracter._ Source : lien ci-dessus.

Le texte complet de la constitution et de l'article en question.

En cherchant bien, on trouve également ceci (art.36) : 

*L'état de siège* peut être déclaré non seulement en cas de guerres étrangères *mais peut être surtout « en cas de guerre civile, péril imminent pour la sécurité intérieure » pour reprendre les termes de la loi de 1849* ou encore « *insurrection à mains armées *» selon l&#8217;expression qui figure dans la loi du 8 Avril 1878 qui modifiait très légèrement la loi de 1849. En principe, la déclaration de l&#8217;état de siège est la compétence du Parlement sauf s&#8217;il n&#8217;est pas en session.
*L&#8217;autorité militaire se substitue à l&#8217;autorité civile dans l&#8217;exercice des pouvoirs de police générale*. Les tribunaux militaires deviennent compétents pour les crimes et délits contre la sûreté de l&#8217;État. La jouissance de certains droits est suspendu : la liberté du domicile, de la presse, de réunion, d&#8217;aller et venir. L&#8217;autorité militaire a le droit de proclamer un couvre-feu, de faire des perquisitions de jour et de nuit dans le domicile des citoyens, d&#8217;éloigner les repris de justice mais aussi les individus suspects ou tout simplement ceux qui n&#8217;ont pas leur domicile dans les lieux soumis à l&#8217;état de siège, d&#8217;ordonner la remise des armes et des munitions, de procéder à leur recherche et à leur enlèvement ou encore d&#8217;interdire les publications et les réunions qu&#8217;elles jugent de nature à exciter ou à entretenir le désordre.
L&#8217;état de siège est décrété en Conseil des Ministres dit ce texte mais sa prolongation au-delà de 12 jours doit faire l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une autorisation du Parlement. [ Source ]

Bref, comme je le disais : ce n'est pas une actu, ca. Tous les états ont le droit et le devoir (du moins pour les démocratiques) de mettre en place les outils pour protéger leur intégrité, que l'attaque soit extérieure ou intérieure.

J'espère ne pas m'être pris les pieds dans les éléments donnés ici et je suppose qu'il y a parmi les membres éminents de macg des spécialistes qui, si besoin est, pourront confirmer, infirmer ou nuancer mes propos.


----------



## inkclub (8 Octobre 2010)

*Italie: une mère apprend la mort de sa fille dans une émission télévisée  
*


sans commentaire

@+


----------



## Madalvée (8 Octobre 2010)

Heureusement que j'ai viré la télé de chez moi, j'imagine la victime faisant une inflation en direct à sou bourreau


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> D'où la deuxième partie de mon message :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puisque tu me convoques, je viens. 

L'encyclopédie qui pue sous les bras extrapole quelque peu.
L'état de siège est beaucoup plus codifié que cela, notamment en le titre II du Livre 1er de la Partie 2 (régime d'application exceptionnels) du code de la défense.


> Art. L 2121-1 :
> L'état de siège ne peut être déclaré, par décret en conseil des  ministres, qu'en cas de péril imminent résultant d'une guerre étrangère  ou d'une insurrection armée.
> 
> Le décret désigne le territoire auquel il s'applique et détermine sa durée d'application.



L'expression guerre civile et péril imminent pour la sécurité intérieure, contenue dans la vieille loi de 1875, est donc largement contenue.
En outre, lorsqu'il s'agit d'une insurrection armée, les pouvoirs de l'armée sont moindres qu'en cas de guerre. Les tribunaux civils restent en premier lieu les récipendiaires de l'action juridique sauf en cas d'atteinte à la sécurité nationale ou aux forces armées.

L'état d'urgence est différent.
Son application peut être décrétée en cas atteintes graves à l'ordre public, soit en cas d'événements présentant,  par leur nature et leur gravité, le caractère de calamité publique. La justice reste la justice, la police la police, et les libertés fondamentales sont maintenues.
Les libertés de réunion et de circulation peuvent être entravées sur le territoire délimité.

L'article 16 est d'une autre facture. Sa rédaction exacte et complète est la suivante :



> ARTICLE 16.    Lorsque les institutions de la Re&#769;publique, l'inde&#769;pendance de la nation, l'inte&#769;grite&#769; de son territoire ou l'exe&#769;cution de ses engagements internationaux sont menace&#769;es d'une manie&#768;re grave et imme&#769;diate et que le fonctionnement re&#769;gulier des pouvoirs publics constitutionnels est interrompu, le Pre&#769;sident de la Re&#769;publique prend les mesures exige&#769;es par ces circonstances, apre&#768;s consultation officielle du Premier ministre, des pre&#769;sidents des assemble&#769;es ainsi que du Conseil constitutionnel.
> Il en informe la nation par un message.
> Ces mesures doivent e&#770;tre inspire&#769;es par la volonte&#769; d'assurer aux pouvoirs publics constitutionnels, dans les moindres de&#769;lais, les moyens d'accomplir leur mission. Le Conseil constitutionnel est consulte&#769; a&#768; leur sujet.
> Le Parlement se re&#769;unit de plein droit.
> ...




Les dangers qu'il contient sont d'un seul ordre : Le Président de la République est laissé seul juge de l'appréciation de la situation, même s'il doit consulter les présidents des chambres et le conseil constitutionnel.
L'article est donc extrêmement dangereux dès lors que les contre-pouvoirs sont faibles.

Il est désormais limité dans le temps. Mais il reste un syndrôme du bonapartisme fondateur de la république française. En d'autres termes, cette idée que le peuple français aurait besoin, pour ne pas avoir peur que le ciel lui tombe sur la tête et pour continuer à faire caca, à s'en référer à un homme providentiel à qui il accepterait de déléguer l'intégralité de sa souveraineté.
Si Mitterrand avait été un grand président, il l'aurait aboli.
Mais il avait peur d'un soulèvement de la droite...
Petite bite, mitemite.


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Italie: une mère apprend la mort de sa fille dans une émission télévisée
> *


Ben oui. Mais qu'est-ce qui te met en colère ? La femme qui participe à une télé-réalité pour savoir ce que devient sa fille disparue ou la télévision qui nourrit son public de ce dont il est friand ? Parce que c'est le même public qui crie au scandale et qui se voile la face quand on lui donne ce qu'il veut. La télé italienne a juste un peu d'avance sur la française, mais rassure-toi : ça viendra. 
Pour l'instant, TF1 et autres diraient qu'ils n'en viendraient pas là par déontologie. Mais il n'y a pas de réelle déontologie à la télé, juste de la démagogie. Suffit de voir les émissions de Delarue* pour s'en rendre compte.


* oui, je sais, il est en pause. Encore une preuve de l'hypocrisie de la télé. On n'a jamais rien reproché à Jacques Martin ni  à Yves Mourousi alors que personne ne l'ignorait


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais il avait peur d'un soulèvement de la droite...
> Petite bite, mitemite.


Mon opinion à moi que j'ai est plutôt que Mitterand était fondamentalement de droite et ne s'est mis à gauche que pour accéder au pouvoir. Et que comme tous les autres avant et après lui il l'a bien monopolisé. Il n'a pas eu l'occasion de jouer à l'homme providentiel comme mongénéral (moi ou la chienlit), mais je suis convaincu qu'il l'aurait fait s'il en avait senti le besoin.


(note pour les malcomprenant : cela ne m'empêche pas de penser qu'il a été un meilleur président que ceux qui auraient pu être à sa place)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

De Wever nommé « clarificateur ».


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> De Wever nommé « clarificateur ».



Bindidon !  Heureusement pour nous, en France, le problème du BHV avait été réglé plus simplement que ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2010)

La Société Générale aurait déjà recouvré 1,6 milliard


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Octobre 2010)

*Un malaise sur un vol de RyanAir ? Il faut payer *


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Un malaise sur un vol de RyanAir ? Il faut payer *



encore un coup de l'équipe de saint Mol


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2010)

Héhé©...
Bientôt la _nuit des longs couteaux_ ?!... 

Ce blog est très intéressant et bien documenté, je le suis régulièrement...


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Héhé©...
> Bientôt la _nuit des longs couteaux_ ?!...
> 
> Ce blog est très intéressant et bien documenté, je le suis régulièrement...



blitzkrieg dans leurs faces plutôt 

Ça existe toujours Minute ? :mouais:

Chauron revient 

[YOUTUBE]pUWZDwFc6u4[/YOUTUBE]

@ tirhum je vais le lire de temps en temps, il y a de très bon décryptage


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> @ tirhum je vais le lire de temps en temps, il y a de très bon décryptage


Les journaleux qui alimentent ce blog savent de quoi ils parlent*, mais en plus...
Ils sont en bonne condition physique; se sont fait "intimider" plusieurs fois, ils savent (au moins) courir assez vite... 


*ils parlent très bien de toutes les "chapelles" présentes dans ces mouvements là; pour qui ne connaît pas, ça permet de mieux s'y retrouver et savoir qui on entend parler et pourquoi, dans ce panier de crabes...


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

poildep a dit:


> Ben oui. Mais qu'est-ce qui te met en colère ? La femme qui participe à une télé-réalité pour savoir ce que devient sa fille disparue ou la télévision qui nourrit son public de ce dont il est friand ? Parce que c'est le même public qui crie au scandale et qui se voile la face quand on lui donne ce qu'il veut.



Pas d'accord, comme un dealer, la première dose est gratos et après quand tu deviens accro c'est trop tard. Je vulgarise mais y a de ça, je ne supporte pas de lire que c'est le public qui réclame de la merde car premièrement ça ne se passe jamais comme ça en réalité, on lui propose, il inspecte et vu qu'il se fait chier, il consomme... sans appétit... apathique... et deuxièmement on fait tout pour qu'il se dise que cette came c'est de la bonne cette fois, on fait appel à ses plus bas instincts, on le manipule, le contrôle, on a tellement d'argent pour le faire.

C'est trop facile d'être un peu au dessus de la moyenne et de venir dire que les gens sont des cons et qu'ils n'ont qu'à pas... il faut déjà avoir les capacités de se rendre compte de sa situation et de ses conséquences.




Sinon, 2 de sauvés déjà !

Et qui c'est qui paye hein ?? Le contribuable Chilien !!  Dire que ces 33 mineurs vont coûter 1000 fois plus d'argent que ce qu'ils auraient pu gagner dans leur vie entière... (je dis ça après avoir lu et réagis à des propos gerbants sur l'argent dépensé pour tenter de sauver le spéléologue en Ardèche).

En tout cas c'est bien, Sony leur a filé des PSP et Jobs des Ipods, les médecins ont refusé qu'on le leur transmette en bas, afin d'éviter l'isolement, coup de pub ratée désolé les gars. 

C'est pas passé loin pourtant, un bel ascenseur avec les logos des 2 firmes respectives, ça aurait été magnifique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est trop facile d'être un peu au dessus de la moyenne et de venir dire que les gens sont des cons et qu'ils n'ont qu'à pas...




C'est un peu ce que tu fais quand tu dis ça, non ?



JPTK a dit:


> il faut déjà avoir les capacités de se rendre compte de sa situation et de ses conséquences.




et ça:




JPTK a dit:


> en réalité, on lui propose, il inspecte et vu qu'il se fait chier, il consomme... sans appétit... apathique... et deuxièmement on fait tout pour qu'il se dise que cette came c'est de la bonne cette fois, on fait appel à ses plus bas instincts, on le manipule, le contrôle, on a tellement d'argent pour le faire.


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est un peu ce que tu fais quand tu dis ça, non ?



Bah non... je juge personne et je traite personne de con, moi qui suis un peu au dessus oui... je me dis pas que c'est parce que je suis intelligent et que les autres sont bêtes, je sais que c'est plus compliqué que ça, que ça suffit pas de dire que les français sont des veaux, qu'ils aiment la merde et que moi j'ai du goût. Ça va c'est plus clair ou tu vas trouver un petit truc à reprendre pour le retourner contre moi ? 

Moi je suis ces gens, je suis juste mieux armé, merci papa, merci maman, merci tout le monde. 

Et je me fais avoir encore suffisamment souvent pour ne pas oublier qu'il est facile d'être pris pour un con et d'agir comme tel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2010)

Non, tu ne dis pas que le public est con.
Tu dis juste qu' il est:





JPTK a dit:


> apathique...



Qu'il n'a pas 





JPTK a dit:


> les capacités de se rendre compte de sa situation et de ses conséquences.




et qu'il n'est pas capable de se rendre compte qu'





JPTK a dit:


> on fait tout pour qu'il se dise que cette came c'est de la bonne cette fois, on fait appel à ses plus bas instincts, on le manipule, le contrôle, on a tellement d'argent pour le faire.



Tu joues sur les mots.
Tu ne dis pas explicitement que le public est con. Mais tu le penses tellement fort que ça s'entend.


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

Mais parce que je suis comme ça aussi c'est tout, voilà pourquoi, rien de plus.

Moi aussi je suis con, juste que, je le répète, j'ai la chance d'avoir plus d'outils à ma disposition pour ne pas m'avachir sur mon canapé et gober ce qu'on me donne, mais c'est pas toujours évident, faut en avoir conscience, le vouloir, le pouvoir, toujours le garder à l'esprit, se remettre en question en permanence...

J'ai juste la chance d'avoir été bien entouré c'est tout, c'est pour ça que je juge pas mon voisin débile même s'il me casse les couilles avec sa musique de merde qu'il m'impose en la mettant trop fort, ce que moi je ne fais pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> je juge pas mon voisin *débile *.




Ah ouais...


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais...



T'as vraiment qu'une idée en tête hein ? 
Il est débile par son comportement, mettre sa zik fort et ne pas se préoccuper des nuisances qu'il engendre, arrête d'essayer de corrompre mes propos... t'as pas du boulot ? Moi si, j'y retourne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> arrête d'essayer de corrompre mes propos... t'as pas du boulot ?



Mouhahahahaha l'argument qui tue quand on n'en a plus...

:sleep:


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouhahahahaha l'argument qui tue quand on n'en a plus...
> 
> :sleep:




J'ai répondu à ta pseudo attaque :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

C'est juste que j'ai autre chose à foutre que de me prendre une nouvelle fois la tête avec toi.
J'ai arrêté de commenter tes post, fais de même pour moi et arrêtons de perdre notre temps et de polluer ce forum avec ces conneries, c'est fatiguant pour tout le monde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2010)

encore là ?
Je croyais que tu avais du boulot...


----------



## Fìx (13 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> arrêtons de polluer ce forum avec ces conneries, c'est fatiguant pour tout le monde.



...moi j'aime bien... :rose:


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> encore là ?
> Je croyais que tu avais du boulot...



C'est du niveau collège là... faut consulter 
Et puis je suis un procrastinateur professionnel malheureusement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> ...moi j'aime bien... :rose:



T'es bon public :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (13 Octobre 2010)

Bon, Fab&#8217;Fab, JPTK, on sort du commentaire d'actu là&#8230; fin des salves, merci.


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

Merci.

Face à face musclé sur inter entre Tapie et Patrick Cohen :

[DM]xf5hb1[/DM]


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Face à face musclé sur inter entre Tapie et Patrick Cohen



En voila un qui a bien compris ce que sont certains journalistes...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En voila un qui a bien compris ce que sont certains journalistes...



on dirait un commentaire de ma belle mère qui conspue (entre autre) Le Canard Enchainé ("...faudrait les mettre en prison ces journalistes là..." :affraid: )...  :sleep:


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> on dirait un commentaire de ma belle mère qui conspue (entre autre) Le Canard Enchainé ("...faudrait les mettre en prison ces journalistes là..." :affraid: )...  :sleep:



... mais tu n'es pas mon gendre!


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2010)

Juste pour répondre à JPTK. 


JPTK a dit:


> Pas d'accord, comme un dealer, la première dose est gratos et après quand tu deviens accro c'est trop tard. Je vulgarise mais y a de ça, je ne supporte pas de lire que c'est le public qui réclame de la merde car premièrement ça ne se passe jamais comme ça en réalité, on lui propose, il inspecte et vu qu'il se fait chier, il consomme... sans appétit... apathique... et deuxièmement on fait tout pour qu'il se dise que cette came c'est de la bonne cette fois, on fait appel à ses plus bas instincts, on le manipule, le contrôle, on a tellement d'argent pour le faire.
> 
> C'est trop facile d'être un peu au dessus de la moyenne et de venir dire que les gens sont des cons et qu'ils n'ont qu'à pas... il faut déjà avoir les capacités de se rendre compte de sa situation et de ses conséquences.



Bon, j'avoue avoir réagi dans un petit moment de misanthropie, ça m'arrive parfois. Je ne peux pas blâmer cette pauvre femme d'en venir à faire appel à la télé dans son désespoir.

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi pour autant. D'abord, je suis flatté que tu me dises un peu au dessus de la moyenne mais tu te trompes; je suis téléphage et je me régale de tas de débilités comme la moyenne de la population.
Ensuite, c'est aussi trop facile  pour en revenir à ta vulgarisation  d'accuser uniquement le dealer de sa propre addiction (c'est un drogué qui te le dit). La télé répond à une demande. On peut lui reprocher de le faire, parce que ça n'est pas moral, mais on n'en est pas moins coupable. La télé n'a pas inventé la cruauté humaine. Les places étaient déjà remplies lors des exécutions publiques, dans le bon vieux temps, parce que le peuple aimait ça, même s'il fermait les yeux au moment crucial.
Je voulais juste dire qu'il est hypocrite de crier au scandale alors qu'on participe à cette mascarade. Et que la télé n'est que le reflet de cette hypocrisie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2010)

poildep a dit:


> Juste pour répondre à JPTK.
> 
> 
> Bon, j'avoue avoir réagi dans un petit moment de misanthropie, ça m'arrive parfois. Je ne peux pas blâmer cette pauvre femme d'en venir à faire appel à la télé dans son désespoir.
> ...



 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Face à face musclé sur inter entre Tapie et Patrick Cohen :
> 
> [DM]xf5hb1[/DM]



Je comprends bien l'allusion.
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est lequel des deux tu es censé être ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2010)

poildep a dit:


> Juste pour répondre à JPTK.
> 
> 
> Bon, j'avoue avoir réagi dans un petit moment de misanthropie, ça m'arrive parfois. Je ne peux pas blâmer cette pauvre femme d'en venir à faire appel à la télé dans son désespoir.
> ...



De toute façon, dans ce genre de phénomène, la réciprocité de la responsabilité joue : si le fait qu'il y ait des gens pour acheter n'est pas une excuse pour les vendeurs, le fait qu'il y ait des gens pour vendre n'est pas non plus une excuse pour les acheteurs.

Par contre, conspuer "la télé", c'est un peu généraliser, il existe encore, sur les quelques chaînes qui ne sont pas soumises aux diktats de l'audimat, des choses intéressantes, même si malheureusement, ces chaînes là sont peu nombreuses.


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, conspuer "la télé", c'est un peu généraliser, il existe encore, sur les quelques chaînes qui ne sont pas soumises aux diktats de l'audimat, des choses intéressantes, même si malheureusement, ces chaînes là sont peu nombreuses.


Oui, je le sais bien. Mais je pense que tu l'as compris.


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

poildep a dit:


> Juste pour répondre à JPTK.



Nan mais je t'attaquais pas, je te connais un peu en plus, mais oui c'est certainement la pointe de misanthropie qui transpirait de ton post qui m'a fait tenir un discours inverse du tien, juste pour dire que tout n'est pas tout noir tout blanc, pour contrebalancer un peu. idem pour les exécutions publiques, si on les avait pas rendues publiques, si on en avait pas fait un spectacle, les gens ne se seraient pas amassés autour peut-être ?

Si TF1 augmentait la qualité de ses programmes tout en les gardant un minimum ludiques (ce que d'autres font très bien), ils élèveraient sans aucun doute le niveau de leurs spectateurs. Mais premièrement ça coûte cher et en plus il faut des gens compétents.

Bref je voulais pas être manichéen mais ton post m'a poussé dans ce sens, en gros c'est de ta faute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les Utu ont pas massacré les Tutsi (ou l'inverse je sais jamais) seulement parce qu'ils étaient krè krè méchants, ils vivaient en paix avant qu'on organise ce génocide. Désolé pour ce parallèle de merde mais juste pour dire que les mécanismes qui font que, sont parfois tellement vicieux qu'ils sont invisibles.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Octobre 2010)

En même temps, je suis désolé mais beaucoup de gens sont tout de même un peu complices du traitement qu'on leur inflige : 
- les gens qui se ruent sur les tickets qu'on met dans son portefeuille, sort le jour J à l'heure H pour bénéficier de 5%, envoient des courriers à la con, pour se faire rembourser et répète qu'il faut "acheter malin"
- les gens qui nous disent qu'il faut acheter une maison maintenant pour faire des bénéfices de fou et toucher la culbute quelques années après....
- ceux qui sont sortis manifester leur joie à l'élection de Chirac vs Le Pen, alors que moi j'allais me chercher un tube de préparation H...


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, je suis désolé mais beaucoup de gens sont tout de même un peu complices du traitement qu'on leur inflige



J'ai l'impression de parler dans le vide des fois... je dis juste que nous sommes pas tous égaux face aux situations et contextes et qu'il est important de ne pas l'oublier avant de dire que les autres sont des crétins, c'est pas si simple et ça me semble être tout simplement du bon sens que de s'en souvenir.


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais je t'attaquais pas


Je le sais bien que tu ne m'attaquais pas, mais fallait bien que je m'explique. Et puis je comprends que mes propos aient pu être mal perçu. 


> en gros c'est de ta faute !


Nan ! C'est de la tienne ! 



> Désolé pour ce parallèle de merde


Oui, ça c'est un peu limite. Mais bon, c'est ce sale petit punk de JPTK. :love:

Bon, je propose qu'on arrête là le débat. On va finir pas se retrouver au comptoir au milieu des philosophes qui parlent de démocratie si ça continue.


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2010)

@JPTK

laisse tomber&#8230;

Amicalement.


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> @JPTK
> 
> laisse tomber
> 
> Amicalement.



je vois pas de quoi tu parles...  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2010)

Manif, un journaliste "matraqué" par les CRS


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2010)

oui ?
et alors ?

de quelle manif s'agit-il ? le texte ne précise pas.

Mais on bien compris qu'ils bossaient pour Moass Press



> Quelles suites voulez-vous donner à cette affaire ?
> "Aucune je pense. Ce matin, je suis arrivé tranquillement à la rédaction. J'ai un peu mal au genou, mais c'est plus de la violence psychologique. J'ai été choqué. Pour tout vous dire, j'ai mal dormi cette nuit."



pauvre petit&#8230;


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2010)

La fellation, responsable d'une vague de cancers?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> de quelle manif s'agit-il ? le texte ne précise pas.



Pourquoi ? il y en avait plusieurs, ce jour là à cette heure là à cet endroit là ? 



> "La scène se passe hier (mardi, ndlr), vers 19h30-20h à Bastille à Paris"





da capo a dit:


> Mais on bien compris qu'ils bossaient pour Moass Press



Ben non, il n'y a que toi qui aies compris ça, nous, on a compris qu'il bossait pour Canal+, c'est le cameraman qui a filmé la scène, qui semble bosser pour Moass Press


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2010)

Tout ne va pas si mal...


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? il y en avait plusieurs, ce jour là à cette heure là à cet endroit là ?



Bah, dans ma ville de province, il n'est pas inhabituel que plusieurs manifestations différentes se déroulent le même jour, en même temps des fois, ou qu'un cortège non déclaré profite du blocage des rues pour y aller de sa revendication.
Pour la petite histoire, l'autre samedi, j'ai personnellement participé à 2 manifestations.
L'une syndicale, avec cortège, flics déguisés avec leur exosquelettes, cortège pacifiquement squatté durant quelque temps par des autonomistes sud tunisiens qui réclamaient la libération d'un opposant.
Mais pas de barbecue à la fin.
La *seconde manifestation* était associative et se tenait à moins de 500m du lieu de rassemblement final de la première manifestation.
J'aurais pu, si j'étais amateur me rendre aussi dans la foulée à une *troisième manifestation*  dont l'objet était sportif, le club de foot local jouant le soir même à domicile...
Alors, tu vois à Paris, grande ville peuplée de millions de personnes, riche culturellement, etc etc, cela ne me semblait pas incongru que différentes "manifestations" aient pu avoir lieu le même jour.

_Leçon 1 : aller à Paris plus souvent pour bien mesurer les différences avec ma ville de province, ce qui me permettra à l'avenir, de réagir avec plus de pertinence à des articles du même type._

Par ailleurs, le texte ne fait pas mention de l'objet de ce rassemblement. Seul le surtitre (que j'avoue ne pas avoir vu lors de mes premières lectures de l'article) rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un évènement en "lien" avec la réforme des retraites.

_Leçon 2 : bien lire les surtitres et ne pas me laisser distraire de ma tâche par les publicités pour des dessous affriolants sur la colonne de droite... Mais quand même -50% sur le shorty en dentelle, c'est une aubaine !_



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, il n'y a que toi qui aies compris ça, nous, on a compris qu'il bossait pour Canal+, c'est le cameraman qui a filmé la scène, qui semble bosser pour Moass Press



On va dire que la répétition de l'agence d'origine du caméraman est normale, mais me semblait un poil excessive : les vidéos sont filigrannées, le nom de l'agence est répété x fois.
Et pourtant malgré cette volonté affirmée de servir, les restrictions relatives à la licence Creative Commons utilisée pour cette vidéo ne sont pas respectées.
Certes, il faut citer ses sources mais aussi suivre la règle.
On fait comme on peut, c'est ça ?

Les liens hypertexte nombreux ne pointent même pas vers le site de l'agence.

L'article ayant été produit en 3 fois : mis en ligne en fin de matinée, complété à 15h50 et encore revu à 17h30, j'osais espérer quelque chose de mieux ficelé.

_Leçon 3 : l'important c'est le résultat, quel que soit le résultat._

Car, quand même, je reste sur faim, haletant, tendu, crispé à cause du suspens terrible induit par la conclusion de la première partie de l'article. Le plus important quand même : *qui sait si le journaliste a encore mal au genou ?*

Mais je serais incomplet si je pouvais pas obtenir de quoi me forger ma _Leçon 4_ :
@pascal -> quand tu dis nous, c'est qui ?

En conclusion je vais m'appliquer à respecter pour moi même le conseil que je donnais à JPTK et je vais "laisse(r) tomber"

Amicalement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2010)

*petit bras, la Préfecture...*


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2010)

Des gangs de violeuses sèment la terreur au Zimbabwe


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Des gangs de violeuses sèment la terreur au Zimbabwe



Tu as déjà retenu ton billet d'avion ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *petit bras, la Préfecture...*



[YOUTUBE]tlS_eOMRofA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (14 Octobre 2010)

encore une loose pour le Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2010)

RyanAir quitte Marseille (et du coup, la France).


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> RyanAir quitte Marseille (et du coup, la France).



L'ultra libéralisme dans toute sa beauté. 

On respecte pas la législation ? Faut payer des charges sociales ? Bon bah on s'en va alors...
Ils ont fait la même chose en Espagne avant, c'est du chantage ni plus ni moins.


----------



## fedo (14 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> L'ultra libéralisme dans toute sa beauté.
> 
> On respecte pas la législation ? Faut payer des charges sociales ? Bon bah on s'en va alors...
> Ils ont fait la même chose en Espagne avant, c'est du chantage ni plus ni moins.



vrai, mais surtout ils veulent des subventions publiques (puisque les autoriser à violer le droit du travail français reviendrait à subventionner les emplois en France).

cela constitue de la concurrence déloyale pour la concurrence (ailée ou ferrée).

et c'est possiblement l'entreprise européenne qui a reçue le plus de subvention à l'installation (hors secteurs de l'énergie et aéronautique/armement)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2010)

On innove à la BRED avec "le prêt bancaire islamique"


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> vrai, mais surtout ils veulent des subventions publiques (puisque les autoriser à violer le droit du travail français reviendrait à subventionner les emplois en France).
> 
> cela constitue de la concurrence déloyale pour la concurrence (ailée ou ferrée).
> 
> et c'est possiblement l'entreprise européenne qui a reçu le plus de subventions à l'installations (hors secteurs de l'énergie et aéronautique/armement)...



Belle illustration du "je veux le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crémière et la virginité de sa fille." :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> On innove à la BRED avec "le prêt bancaire islamique"



Et qui vide-t-on de son sang avant de le consommer ? Le banquier ou le client ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On innove à la BRED avec "le prêt bancaire islamique"


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On innove à la BRED avec "le prêt bancaire islamique"



C'est amusant, ca : _Interrogée par lAFP, la banque, affiliée au groupe Banque Populaire, sest refusée à tout commentaire._

Et pourquoi donc ? Cette banque lance un nouveau produit financier et refuse d'en parler ? C'est probablement une première... Ou alors c'est un truc "confidentiel" réservé à l'élite ? A première vue, non. Ils sont mal à l'aise dans leurs baskets ? Et donc, pourquoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2010)

Attention langage bancaire : "et lui verse, en outre, une commission correspondant au service rendu. La formule permet déviter le versement dintérêts".


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2010)

Mais jusqu'où la connerie ira-t-elle ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> RyanAir quitte Marseille (et du coup, la France).



bien, je cherchais une raison valable pour ne plus voler avec cette compagnie... ça va bien m'aider pour le coup... mais pas pour le coût 

J'attends impatiemment de voir la réaction d'Air France qui parle de créer en 2011 une filiale low cost pour les vols intérieurs. Ils veulent en attendant se battre (principalement avec Ryanair) et m'ont récemment envoyé une pub avec des super tarifs : trajets province / province pour 50 ...    il y a 15 jours, un AR Marseille/Lille m'était proposé pour la modique somme de 412  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il y a 15 jours, un AR Marseille/Lille m'était proposé pour la modique somme de 412  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Mais comme tu manques régulièrement le train/l'avion, peu importe !


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2010)

Encore le comptage des manifestants


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Encore le comptage des manifestants



D'un coup on dirait que le succès escompté n'est pas autant au rendez-vous que ça...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> D'un coup on dirait que le succès escompté n'est pas autant au rendez-vous que ça...



nan: ça veut dire que la police gonfle le chiffre des manifestants


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2010)

Bah le rapport est toujours en faveur des manifestants selon cette étude, la police minimise et les syndicats grossissent, quoi qu'il en soit, c'est déjà beaucoup plus réaliste. C'est un peu comme le téléthon quoi, 60 millions d'euros de promesses de dons et puis au final juste de quoi acheter des carambars.

Et puis bon moi j'étais dans la rue mais j'allais juste acheter des clopes, j'espère j'ai pas été compté, tout comme le livreur maximo...


----------



## boodou (14 Octobre 2010)

Retirez votre argent !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah le rapport est toujours en faveur des manifestants selon cette étude, la police minimise et les syndicats grossissent, quoi qu'il en soit, c'est déjà beaucoup plus réaliste. C'est un peu comme le téléthon quoi, 60 millions d'euros de promesses de dons et puis au final juste de quoi acheter des carambars.
> 
> Et puis bon moi j'étais dans la rue mais j'allais juste acheter des clopes, j'espère j'ai pas été compté, tout comme le livreur maximo...



tu fumes trop! :rateau:

résultat des courses (journal A2 ce soir) pour le défilé parisien:


syndicats: 330.000.
police: 89.000.
Sté spécialisée espagnole:  80.000. (+/- 10%)
médiapart:  76.000.

on voit où sont les menteurs!


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2010)

Casse pas l'ambiance merde quoi :rateau:


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> tu fumes trop! :rateau:


La remarque était nécessaire ? constructive ?

Bref, je ne vais que citer un extrait de l'article de France Soir&#8230;



> Réalise-t-on ce que représentent 80.000 manifestants à Paris ? 80.000 personnes dans les rues, c&#8217;est énorme ! C&#8217;est l&#8217;équivalent d&#8217;une ville comme Pau, c&#8217;est plus que la population totale de La Rochelle, de Cannes ou de Bourges.
> 
> [&#8230;]
> 
> Qu&#8217;il suscite ou non des débats, c&#8217;est peut-être un premier pas vers la vérité&#8230;



_80 000 personnes dans la rue c'est énorme !_
_Peut-être est-ce un premier pas vers la vérité._

France Soir dont personne ne peut contester l'indépedance (hum, hum) met des bémols&#8230; 
et continue en affirmant, non, suggérant (dans une proposition entre parenthèses) que la méthode "serait" scientifique.

Par acquis de conscience, j'ai cherché quelques infos sur Lynce, la société qui promeut cette méthode.
Elle annonce dans un site dont la traduction française a été à l'évidence confiée à google et relue par un collégien, utiliser un zeppelin ( http://www.lynce.es/fr/metodo.php ).

Quelqu'un ayant participé à cette manifestation parisienne a-t-il vu un dirigeable ?




TimeCapsule a dit:


> on voit où sont les menteurs!


Si je devais calquer mon mode d'expression sur le tien, je dirais 'tu bois trop" :rateau:

Mais si certes, moi aussi j'aime le vin etc, il n'en reste pas moins que je prends de lire ces articles plusieurs fois avant de conclure.

Au plaisir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> La remarque était nécessaire ? constructive ?
> 
> Bref, je ne vais que citer un extrait de l'article de France Soir
> 
> ...



Par rapport à 4.000.000. de parisiens, c'est énorme 

Tout au plus une petite minorité 



> France Soir dont personne ne peut contester l'indépedance (hum, hum) met des bémols
> et continue en affirmant, non, suggérant (dans une proposition entre parenthèses) que la méthode "serait" scientifique.
> 
> Par acquis de conscience, j'ai cherché quelques infos sur Lynce, la société qui promeut cette méthode.
> ...



Tu n'as manifestement pas vu le journal d'A2! 

... et tu es d'une discrétion remarquable pour ce qui concerne médiapart... Un site bien connu pour ses visées capitalistes, son respect du grand capital et probablement d'extrème droite (pourquoi se gêner?).

Je ne conteste pas le chiffre en lui-même, mais les "manipulations" de la part des syndicats qui prennent vraiment les gens pour des imbéciles! 




> Si je devais calquer mon mode d'expression sur le tien, je dirais 'tu bois trop" :rateau:
> 
> Mais si certes, moi aussi j'aime le vin etc, il n'en reste pas moins que je prends de lire ces articles plusieurs fois avant de conclure.
> 
> Au plaisir.



Dommage que tu n'aies pas le recul et l'humour d'un JPTK


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> RyanAir quitte Marseille (et du coup, la France).



encore un coup de saint Mol  la chose dur depuis depuis Mai, il y en a beaucoup plus a lire sur ce sujet la


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu n'as manifestement pas vu le journal d'A2!



C'est quoi A2 ? le truc qui ferme l'antenne à 0h avec Folon ?



TimeCapsule a dit:


> ... et tu es d'une discrétion remarquable pour ce qui concerne médiapart...



Pas lu. Donc je ne cite pas ni ne commente.
Mais si tu me files un lien, je te promets de lire l'article et de le relire.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne conteste pas le chiffre en lui-même,


Tu pourras noter que je ne conteste pas les chiffres, mais que j'essaie d'apporter un regard sur la façon dont ils sont apportés par France Soir, et les réserves que eux même font.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jais les "manipulations" de la part des syndicats qui prennent vraiment les gens pour des imbéciles!



ben là, on a pas fini



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dommage que tu n'aies pas le recul et l'humour d'un JPTK


Ah certe, je ne conteste pas une seconde que je suis un triste sire, un pince sans rire.
Mais n'oublie pas le :rateau: qui suivait ma dernière phrase car moi j'ai bien vu celui qui terminait la tienne.
Par contre, je ne suis pas convaincu que tout le monde l'ait vu ; le tien comme le mien au demeurant.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bien, je cherchais une raison valable pour ne plus voler avec cette compagnie... ça va bien m'aider pour le coup... mais pas pour le coût
> 
> J'attends impatiemment de voir la réaction d'Air France qui parle de créer en 2011 une filiale low cost pour les vols intérieurs. Ils veulent en attendant se battre (principalement avec Ryanair) et m'ont récemment envoyé une pub avec des super tarifs : trajets province / province pour 50 ...    il y a 15 jours, un AR Marseille/Lille m'était proposé pour la modique somme de 412  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Air France dispose déjà d'une structure Low-coast : transavia, ils veulent juste en crée une nouvelle, façon Vueling (filiale de iberia), sinon juste pour ma santé (mes oreilles) je préfère AF, ils décompresse moins vite a la descente


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne conteste pas le chiffre en lui-même, mais les "manipulations" de la part des syndicats qui prennent vraiment les gens pour des imbéciles!



Mais c'est de l'humour ....
... comme ton cher président aime en faire 

[YOUTUBE]EmsPNAK9_HI[/YOUTUBE]

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2010)

De même qu'il sait si bien mentir, manipuler et prendre les gens pour des imbéciles.

Tiens, par exemple, le bouclier fiscal allemand au sujet duquel il nous a soutenu mordicus pendant 3 ans qu'il existait a subitement disparu, par la seule magie de sa parole.


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Par rapport à 4.000.000. de parisiens, c'est énorme
> 
> Tout au plus une petite minorité


Ah...
Passqu'il faut rapporter la taille des manifs à chaque ville où elles se déroulent ?!... 
Tu n'as pas changé... de mauvaise foi, je vois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah...
> Passqu'il faut rapporter la taille des manifs à chaque ville où elles se déroulent ?!...
> Tu n'as pas changé... de mauvaise foi, je vois...



Naaaaan, mais arrête donc de le reprendre systématiquement, le pauvre... Bientôt 4 ans qu'il fait sous lui de bonheur ; il aura au moins revu la droite au pouvoir avant de canner, la pauv' vieux...


----------



## inkclub (15 Octobre 2010)

Envoyé par *TimeCapsule* 

 
_Par rapport à 4.000.000. de parisiens, c'est énorme 

Tout au plus une petite minorité 



Euh à peine 2.200.000 d'après l'insee, ce qui signifie que la minorité a doublé en pourcentage  :love:


L&#8217;INSEE a publié aujourd&#8217;hui les résultats du recensement 2005. 

 A Paris, la population est estimée à 2 144 700 habitants, soit une progression de 19 400 habitants (+ 0,9%) par rapport au recensement de 1999.

 Ces chiffres sont à comparer à la très forte baisse démographique intervenue entre 1975 et 1999, avec 171 000 Parisiens qui avaient quitté leur ville, dont 26 500 pour la seule période 1990-1999.

 L&#8217;évolution positive mise en exergue aujourd&#8217;hui par l&#8217;INSEE se traduit notamment par une hausse du nombre de ménages parisiens (+ 3490 ménages depuis 1999) et par l&#8217;augmentation de leur taille (1,88 personne par résidence principale, contre 1,87 en 1999).

@+


_


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Lévolution positive mise en exergue aujourdhui par lINSEE se traduit notamment par une hausse du nombre de ménages parisiens (+ 3490 ménages depuis 1999) et par laugmentation de leur taille (1,88 personne par résidence principale, contre 1,87 en 1999).



Alors là, j'avoue, ils font très fort, à l'INSEE la taille moyenne des ménages inférieure à deux personnes, ce qui implique qu'ils tiennent compte dans leurs stats de ménages  d'une seule personne (à moins qu'ils n'aient appliqués à la lettre l'expression de certains maris qui qualifient leur épouse d'être "leur moitié" )


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dommage que tu n'aies pas le recul et l'humour d'un JPTK














AH ENFIN UN CONNAISSEUR !!


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'as pas changé... de mauvaise foi, je vois...



D'autant plus que le débat sur l'âge du départ à la retraite ne le concerne pas (plus), que les syndicats il s'en tape et qu'il n'a probablement jamais participé à une manif. C'est juste histoire de l'ouvrir, en fait. 

Si demain un projet de loi sur les gastéropodes divise la gauche et la droite, il nous racontera la vie des escargots et nous expliquera que ceux de droite bavent moins que ceux de gauche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Si demain un projet de loi sur les gastéropodes divise la gauche et la droite, il nous racontera la vie des escargots et nous expliquera que ceux de droite bavent moins que ceux de gauche.



Et pour ce qui est de "baver", Doc sait qu'il s'y connait


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> C'est quoi A2 ? le truc qui ferme l'antenne à 0h avec Folon ?



Ne le cherche pas : depuis la disparition des actualités Gaumont avant le film au cinéma, il déprime.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2010)

et c'est toi qui dis ça ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2010)

Ben alors Martine, je croyais que les socialistes feraient sauter la réforme en 2012... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2010)

Le tunnel du Gothard (57 km) est percé de part en part!



> Moment historique sous le massif du Gothard: le tunnel de base, qui reliera Erstfeld (UR) à Bodio (TI) en train est désormais entièrement percé. A 14h17, le tunnelier a effectué la jonction entre Faido (TI) et Sedrun (GR) en présence du conseiller fédéral Moritz Leuenberger et des invités officiels.
> La Suisse détient désormais le record du monde du tunnel ferroviaire le plus long: l'ultime paroi de la galerie de base du Gothard est tombée vendredi sous les applaudissements du millier de personnes qui ont suivi l'événement à Sedrun (GR), sous la terre et dans la halle du chantier.


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le tunnel du Gothard (57 km) est percé de part en part!



Tu me diras : pour un tunnel, il est toujours préférable qu'il y ait un trou à chaque bout ! Félicitations à nos amis hélvètes qui viennent de le découvrir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2010)

Ca doit être sympa de percer un tunnel helvète


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca doit être sympa de percer un tunnel helvète



Tu es bien le seul modo à qui Web'o ait refusé de jouer au tunnelier coquin, alors !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2010)

Qui a dit que je pensais à Webo ?


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2010)

un flashball oui, mais un flashball verney-carron ! (quelqu'un leurs a dit qu'il s'agit d'un antonomase de nom propre ?)


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> quelqu'un leurs a dit qu'il s'agit d'un *antonomase *de nom propre ?)




On peut dire ce qu'on veut : 48 heures en rouge, ca vous change un homme !


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> On peut dire ce qu'on veut : 48 heures en rouge, ca vous change un homme !


cela à sorti la créature du tunnel, quoi


----------



## Chang (16 Octobre 2010)

*Le PC chinois se réunit sur fond d'appels à la démocratisation*



J''aime particulierement la fin de l'article:

"Une semaine après l'attribution du Nobel de la paix, Pékin ne décolère pas. Fustigeant les pays occidentaux, le journal _Global Times_, proche du régime, insistait vendredi sur les _"réformes politiques progressives"_ en cours en Chine et la _"stabilité _[que]_ chérissent les Chinois"_."

Stabilité, sérénité, calme, douceur et volupté ... faut vraiment prendre les gens pour des c... pour sortir des phrases pareils. 

Y-a t'il un seul état ou un changement politique et/ou économique constant serait apprecié ?

Comme tous les autres habitants de cette planète, ils veulent du pognon, des jeux, de la picole et baiser en paix. Comme ils n'ont pas le droit de protester, ils en apprecient d'autant plus le fait d'être au coeur d'une "stabilite" controlee par des artifices qui ne leur sont pas si inconnus ...


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> *Le PC chinois se réunit sur fond d'appels à la démocratisation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact, comme tout le monde : la stabilité avant tout... D'ailleurs suivez mon regard... 
Chez nous il n'y a guère que le mot "retraite" qui fait encore réagir les gens. Tout le reste, on laisse passer..


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Chez nous il n'y a guère que le mot "retraite" qui fait encore réagir les gens. Tout le reste, on laisse passer..


Faux. Attends un peu que 'pénurie d'essence' monte en puissance et 'retraite' va vite passer au second plan 

Allez, plus drôle (quoique, c'est plus pathétique qu'autre chose) : BB candidate en 2012 ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> On peut dire ce qu'on veut : 48 heures en rouge, ca vous change un homme !



Qu'est-ce que tu lui as fait prendre, au petit ?... :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Faux. Attends un peu que 'pénurie d'essence' monte en puissance et 'retraite' va vite passer au second plan


Bien vu ...


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu lui as fait prendre, au petit ?... :mouais:



j'ai encore de la Figatelli a finir :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai encore de la Figatelli a finir :love:



Ah ben non... L'effet s'estompe...
On dit *du figatellu*, o pumataghju !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> un flashball oui, mais un flashball verney-carron ! (quelqu'un leurs a dit qu'il s'agit d'un antonomase de nom propre ?)





Amok a dit:


> On peut dire ce qu'on veut : 48 heures en rouge, ca vous change un homme !



il est trope, ce Mackie !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

L&#8217;éternité aurait une fin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Léternité aurait une fin.



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

3,5 milliards d'années ? :affraid:

Quoique.... tout dépend de qui a fait le décompte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Léternité aurait une fin.



l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.



T'as fini, oui ?!?...


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Léternité aurait une fin.



la fin de Dieu est donc proche


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.



on en sait absolument rien.
les mathématiques actuelles n'aiment pas l'entropie et l'infini alors on en déduit que l'univers a une fin et un début mais ça n'est pas du tout l'opinion de Sean Carroll et d'autres cosmologistes...


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2010)

Oui. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'une certitude scientifique à ce propos. D'ailleurs, peut-on parler de certitude scientifique ailleurs que dans un domaine clairement délimité. Tout ce qui déborde des cadres utilisés ne peut être dit scientifiquement sûr.


----------



## boodou (16 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique, ce sur quoi planent des doutes, c'est sur la nature de cette fin (big crunch ou expansion à l'infini et victoire de l'entropie), et sur son échéance.



Ça sonne comme un mantra ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2010)

Un peu de lecture sur *les* possibilités envisagées par la majorité de la communauté scientifique à ce propos.


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2010)

> *Tout a une fin*



rien n'est moins sûr. spécialement avec les propriétés quantiques.



> With the brane model the universe goes through an eternal cosmic cycle  over a vast timescale of attraction, bounce with a spread out bang,  springing apart, and expansion until attraction (gravity) takes over  again.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> rien n'est moins sûr. spécialement avec les propriétés quantiques.



   J'aime bien cette phrase qui résume à elle seule tout un pan de la théorie des quanta* ! :love:


(*) Pour ceux qui sont étrangers à ce pan de la physique, on peut dire qu'elle illustre bien un de ses principes directeurs : le principe d'incertitude, illustré par le célèbre chat de Schrödinger, et qui stipule que plus on en sait sur la position d'une particule, et moins on en sait sur son mouvement, et vice versa, et qu'en tout état de cause, il n'est pas possible d'avoir de certitude absolu sur l'un ou l'autre, mais seulement un éventail de probabilités, donc, il est clair qu'avec les propriétés quantiques, rien n'est (moins) sûr ! .

EDIT :



			
				Wikipedia à propos du matou en question a dit:
			
		

> Erwin Schrödinger a imaginé une expérience dans laquelle un chat est enfermé dans une boîte fermée avec un dispositif qui tue l'animal dès qu'il détecte la désintégration d'un atome d'un corps radioactif ; par exemple : un détecteur de radioactivité type Geiger, relié à un interrupteur provoquant la chute d'un marteau cassant une fiole de poison &#8212; Schrödinger proposait de l'acide cyanhydrique, qui peut être enfermé sous forme liquide dans un flacon sous pression et se vaporiser, devenant un gaz mortel, une fois le flacon brisé.
> Si les probabilités indiquent qu'une désintégration a une chance sur deux d'avoir eu lieu au bout d'une minute, la mécanique quantique indique que, tant que l'observation n'est pas faite, l'atome est simultanément dans deux états (intact/désintégré). Or le mécanisme imaginé par Erwin Schrödinger lie l'état du chat (mort ou vivant) à l'état des particules radioactives, de sorte que le chat serait simultanément dans deux états (l'état mort et l'état vivant), jusqu'à ce que l'ouverture de la boîte (l'observation) déclenche le choix entre les deux états. Du coup, on ne peut absolument pas dire si le chat est mort ou non au bout d'une minute.
> La difficulté principale tient donc dans le fait que si l'on est généralement prêt à accepter ce genre de situation pour une particule, l'esprit refuse d'accepter facilement une situation qui semble aussi peu naturelle quand il s'agit d'un objet plus familier comme un chat.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> plus on en sait sur la position d'une particule, et moins on en sait sur son mouvement, et vice versa



Enfin une description compréhensible de la méthode de comptage des syndicats pour les manifestations...


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Enfin une description compréhensible de la méthode de comptage des syndicats pour les manifestations...


Tiens !...
Un toc !...


----------



## Chang (16 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'éternité n'existe pas, le fait que l'Univers ait une fin est une certitude cosmologique



Mais le fait que l'univers ait une fin, cela a-til un rapport avec l'eternite ?

Meme si l'univers s'arrete, le temps, lui, sera toujours une realite, bien que rien parmi notre connaissance du grand (mani)Tout ne soit la pour le constater ... non !?

N'y avait-il vraiment rien avant qu'il y ait cet univers que nous ne connaissons somme toute que tres peu ? 

De meme pour la troisieme mi-temps, ou l'apres Univers-tel-que-nous-le-"connaissons".


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Léternité aurait une fin.


Comme quoi la citation de Woody Allen n'est finalement pas si absurde:
"L'éternité c'est long, surtout vers la fin".


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Meme si l'univers s'arrete, le temps, lui, sera toujours une realite, bien que rien parmi notre connaissance du grand (mani)Tout ne soit la pour le constater ... non !?



Non ! 

Le temps n'est qu'une des dimensions de l'Univers, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'à la demande "qu'y avait-il avant le big bang, les physiciens répondent "il n'existe pas d'avant le big bang, puisque le temps à commencé précisément avec le big bang".

C'est pour la même raison qu'il n'existera pas "d'après l'Univers", parce que si l'Univers n'existe plus, le temps non plus !


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2010)

Aaaah...
Heureusement que tu es là, toi...
L'univers ne serait pas le même, sinon...


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2010)

> Le temps n'est qu'une des dimensions de l'Univers, c'est d'ailleurs pour  ça qu'à la demande "qu'y avait-il avant le big bang, les physiciens  répondent "il n'existe pas d'avant le big bang, puisque le temps à  commencé précisément avec le big bang".
> 
> C'est pour la même raison qu'il n'existera pas "d'après l'Univers", parce que si l'Univers n'existe plus, le temps non plus !



non les physiciens conservateurs (donc beaucoup de français) adeptes du bing bang répondent ça.

mais les autres, ceux qui réfléchissent, pensent: 



> Several of the worlds leading astrophysicists believe there was no Big Bang that brought the universe and time into existence.



le big bang est une vieille théorie non prouvée qui implique une période d'inflation non prouvée.

et les données issues du satellite WAMP remettent pas mal de choses en question.

plus l'outil d'observation est précis et plus les certitudes deviennent difficiles à tenir.


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2010)

Eux aussi, ils ont des théories !...


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Eux aussi, ils ont des théories !...



eux ils croient avoir vu dieu tapis dans la physique...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> non les physiciens conservateurs (donc beaucoup de français) adeptes du bing bang répondent ça.
> 
> mais les autres, ceux qui réfléchissent, pensent:


Serais tu en train de sous-entendre que P77 est un conservateur qui ne réfléchit pas?


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2010)

> Serais tu en train de sous-entendre que P77 est un conservateur qui ne réfléchit pas?



non juste que jusque à présent beaucoup de physiciens en France ne pensaient même pas à remettre en cause les théories (qui ne sont que des théories) les plus emblématiques quand bien même on a découvert des structures dans l'univers qui posent singulièrement le problème de son âge...
ou qu'on est obligé d'inventer l'énergie noire et la matière noire exotique parce que par rapport à la théorie du bing bang il manque 80% de la masse de l'univers.
je passerais sur la disparition de l'anti matière et la récente découverte de ce qui pourrait bien être un champ magnétique à l'échelle du cosmos.

et malheureusement, la vulgarisation scientifique en français repose surtout sur ces certitudes et ne tient souvent pas compte des théories alternatives en cosmologie ou en gravitation.


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> eux ils croient avoir vu dieu tapis dans la physique...


Quel dégueulasse, ce Dieu Doc !...


----------



## boodou (16 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Serais tu en train de sous-entendre que P77 est un conservateur qui ne réfléchit pas?




C'est ce que j'ai compris moi aussi.


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Eux aussi, ils ont des théories !...



l'alcool, ce fléau


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> l'alcool, ce fléau


Et la chirurgie ("esthétique")...


----------



## inkclub (16 Octobre 2010)

mauvaise année pour la science

décès du mathématicien franco-américain Benoît Mandelbrot 

Bon je vois ce que je peux faire pour l'univers avant l'annonce de son décès

@+


----------



## boodou (16 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> mauvaise année pour la science
> 
> décès du mathématicien franco-américain Benoît Mandelbrot



Ouais, bof ... C'était quand même une sacrée baltringue comparé à P77


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais, bof ... C'était quand même une sacrée baltringue comparé à P77



Sauf que P77, lui, il n'a pas ouvert une nouvelle branche totalement originale des mathématiques (contre vents et marées, et sous les quolibets de ses pairs au début), qui trouve aujourd'hui des applications pratiques dans quasiment tous les domaines de la science, de la médecine et la biologie à la géographie en passant par la botanique et d'autres encore, lui


----------



## boodou (16 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que P77, lui, il n'a pas ouvert une nouvelle branche totalement originale des mathématiques (contre vents et marées, et sous les quolibets de ses pairs au début), qui trouve aujourd'hui des applications pratiques dans quasiment tous les domaines de la science, de la médecine et la biologie à la géographie en passant par la botanique et d'autres encore, lui



Allons allons, _il_ ne devrait pas faire son modeste ainsi voyons !


----------



## inkclub (16 Octobre 2010)

et la série noire continue :love:

@+


----------



## inkclub (17 Octobre 2010)

après la série noire, la série rose 

@+


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> après la série noire, la série rose
> 
> @+



Ah ouai quand même :love:



> Selon Les Numériques, le résultat est bluffant. « Même les magnifiques extraits du Blu-ray 3D dAvatar, entrevus chez Panasonic lors de lIFA de Berlin, ne proposaient autant de maîtrise des effets 3D. *Profondeur impliquante, jaillissements saisissants avec des proportions étonnamment bien conservées, on en prend, ne serait-ce que techniquement, plein les mirettes»*, indique le site



PSHIT DANS L'OEIL !! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> après la série noire, la série rose
> 
> @+



Après le Cirque, la nouvelle production de Fab'Fab©®


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2010)

Liberté de parole en Allemagne


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> rien n'est moins sûr



D'ailleurs l'astrophysicien co-auteur des travaux, Raphael Bousso, le dit lui-même : _Il  est très important de comprendre que nous ne disons pas être  certains de cette conclusion que le temps aura une fin mais ne pouvons  pas exclure que cela puisse vraiment arriver_.



fedo a dit:


> eux ils croient avoir vu dieu tapis dans la  physique...



Une petite analyse .

Comme quoi la conjecture va de paire avec le conditionnel quand il s'agit de Big Bang.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2010)

*Rodolphe est parti en vacances*


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> la conjecture va de paire avec le conditionnel



Et inversement quand on parle de la Bogdanov-Connection, inutile de se morfondre en conjecture, la paire est inconditionnellement extraterrestre*


*_ce qui du coup nous rends Mackie un peu plus proche de l'humain, malgré les apparences trompeuses _


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une petite analyse .
> 
> Comme quoi la conjecture va de paire avec le conditionnel quand il s'agit de Big Bang.



Moi, ce qui me surprend dans l'histoire, c'est que vu l'ampleur des polémiques sur ce sujet, "quid du jury qui a validé ces thèses et décerné ces doctorats" ? 

Cela dit, si le modèle standard présente des lacunes, il est pour l'instant (à ma connaissance, le seul a avoir prédit quelques résultats vérifiés expérimentalement, d'une part, et si séduisantes que soient les théories alternatives, aucune d'elle n'a encore essuyé le feu de l'expérience avec succès.

Par ailleurs, l'inflation exponentielle dont il est question dans les articles prévoyant la fin des haricots pour dans 3,7 milliards d'années n'évoque qu'une des hypothèses sur lesquelles la physique se penche actuellement. Il en existe au moins deux autres, (fin de l'inflation puis contraction jusqu'au "big crunch", et atteinte d'un point d'équilibre ou l'Univers devient statique), et le la dernière semble la plus improbable, les deux premières ne sont pour l'instant pas encore départagées, et si les hypothèses sur la fameuse "matière noire"* devenaient avérées, c'est plutôt l'expansion ralentissant, suivie d'une contraction qui auraient la faveur des physiciens.

(*) à l'attention des non spécialistes : la matière noire n'est pas une matière spéciale, ou du moins, l'astro physique n'a aucune information sur sa nature, simplement, elle est une nécessité mathématique pour expliquer les effets gravitationnels tels que mesurés avec nos moyens actuels. Ce qu'on ignore encore, c'est s'il s'agit d'une matière qu'on ne sait pas détecter (mais qui représenterait jusqu'à 90% de la masse de l'Univers selon certaines hypothèses), ou d'une insuffisance des mathématiques ou de la théorie. Dans le premier cas, nous allons vers le "big crunch", dans le second, vers l'expansion à l'infini.


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2010)

Qui s'est déjà fait prendre ses "_empreintes génitales_", ici ?!...


----------



## Fìx (18 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui s'est déjà fait prendre ses "_empreintes génitales_", ici ?!...



Déjà que l'encre est chiante à enlever sur les doigts.... alors là..... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui s'est déjà fait prendre ses "_empreintes génitales_", ici ?!...



C'est génital, cette vidéo !


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2010)

Ben tiens !...
Ça f'sait longtemps !... :rateau:


----------



## fedo (18 Octobre 2010)

> Cela dit, si le modèle standard présente des lacunes, il est pour  l'instant (à ma connaissance, le seul a avoir prédit quelques résultats  vérifiés expérimentalement, d'une part, et si séduisantes que soient les  théories alternatives, aucune d'elle n'a encore essuyé le feu de  l'expérience avec succès.



le modèle standard sans l'énergie noire échoue à décrire le comportement des galaxies elliptiques, l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers.
sans la "matière noire" il lui manque 80% de la matière.

la théorie alternative de gravitation MOND est infirmée par les données du satellite WMAP mais les scénarios d'inflation sont eux-mêmes mis à mal.

mais des observations récentes posent à nouveau le problème de la relativité générale...
il existe des structures cosmiques qui auraient mis largement plus de 13 milliards d'années à se former par la seule interaction de la gravité...


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2010)

Stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop !!...  :casse: :sick:


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ...les scénarios d'inflation sont eux-mêmes mis à mal...


Faut faire appel à Rachida


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2010)

Toujours de nouvelles news tous les jours. Le B.A. BA de l'info sûre et certifiée.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Maître Eolas-Pascal Nègre: 1-0 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Toujours de nouvelles news tous les jours. Le B.A. BA de l'info sûre et certifiée.


Woooooow!   

On change de dimension, là... :style: :love:


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le modèle standard sans l'énergie noire échoue à décrire le comportement des galaxies elliptiques, l'accélération de l'expansion de l'univers.
> sans la "matière noire" il lui manque 80% de la matière.
> 
> la théorie alternative de gravitation MOND est infirmée par les données du satellite WMAP mais les scénarios d'inflation sont eux-mêmes mis à mal.
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> Stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop !!...  :casse: :sick:



Yep, après celle du _Comptoir_ il va peut-être falloir demander la création du _Fumoir_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Yep, après celle du _Comptoir_ il va peut-être falloir demander la création du _Fumoir_



Alors, rendez-moi les discos rouges ; que je puisse en fumer quelques-uns... :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors, rendez-moi les discos rouges ; que je puisse en fumer quelques-uns... :style:



Tu veux que je te dise ? Tu as un mauvais fond !


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux que je te dise ? Tu as un mauvais fond !


Pfff t'y a même pas goûté... moi je dis le contraire, il est assez ouvert


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2010)

Passera-t-il en troisième année ?!... 
Le suspens est total et insoutenable !...


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Passera-t-il en troisième année ?!...
> Le suspens est total et insoutenable !...


iDuck, sors de cette soupière ce corps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Passera-t-il en troisième année ?!...
> Le suspens est total et insoutenable !...



"Le jour où on aura décidé de butter les poux, faudra pas oublier les lentes..."

(Jean De La Fontaine)


PS : Ah ouais, j'oubliais : "Ta putain de gueule, Timecapsule !"

(Moi)


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> PS : Ah ouais, j'oubliais : "Ta putain de gueule, Timecapsule !"
> 
> (Moi)




"PS" rien d'étonnant, donc!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "PS" rien d'étonnant, donc!



Prévu... Gagné ! :style:


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Prévu... Gagné ! :style:


Mais faut dire aussi...
Appelle le "normalement",... lemmy, quoi !... 

D'ailleurs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais faut dire aussi...
> Appelle le "normalement",... lemmy, quoi !...



Rien à foutre, du pseudo... :style:


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien à foutre, du pseudo... :style:



tu vas faire de la peine au tirhum  il fait une fixette!


----------



## boodou (19 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> tu vas faire de la peine au tirhum  il fait une fixette!



Alors que toi, c'est pas ton genre, les fixettes


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> tu vas faire de la peine au tirhum  il fait une fixette!


Je t'estime bien peu honnête (dans tous les sens du terme)...
Mais vu que tu ne l'es pas...
Que fais-tu encore là ?!...
Mis à part une volonté de nuisance (virtuelle) ?!...
N'as-tu donc si peu de loisirs (maintenant à la retraite); pour venir "hanter" cet espace (virtuel) et poster de maigres posts consolateurs (pour toi) ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

La « Dame de fer », Margaret Thatcher, hospitalisée.


----------



## ines13 (20 Octobre 2010)

En Angleterre, une septuagénaire aurait gagné à l'euromillions mais aurait perdu le ticket : http://www.faitsdivers.org/3108-Ils...0-millions-d-euros-et-perdent-le-ticket-.html

C'est fâcheux !...


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2010)

Hé ben...
J'espère qu'elle a un bon gri-gri...


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Hé ben...
> J'espère qu'elle a un bon gri-gri...



Ce qu'on appelle un Senõra de Guadalupe !

Ça vaut bien un hommage musical.

[YOUTUBE]HzOElJ987ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2010)

La «France qui brûle» scrutée par la presse britannique



> *La France, trois étoiles au Michelin de la manif*
> 
> Au détour d'un article très factuel, le Daily Mail (conservateur) cite l'économiste américain Joseph Stiglitz, selon lequel les «citoyens américains et britanniques devraient suivre l'exemple français et descendre dans la rue pour protester contre les plans d'austérité et de réforme des systèmes d'Etat-providence». Une idée développée mardi dans le Guardian (centre-gauche) par l'éditorialiste Tariq Ali, qui a salué la combativité des manifestants français.
> 
> «Si l'on devait établir un guide Michelin des manifestations, la France aurait trois étoiles, la Grèce viendrait ensuite avec deux étoiles.» Selon lui, la mobilisation française contraste nettement avec les actions «misérables et minables» menées par «les syndicats poltrons» outre-Manche contre l'austérité. Selon lui, «l'épidémie française pourrait se propager, mais rien ne viendra du sommet». La raison? «Les gens du New Labour ont institutionnalisé les coups dur infligés par Margaret Thatcher.»


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2010)

Quand le délégué CGT de la SNCF ne sait pas ce que c'est que d'être priviliégié... :rateau:


[DM]xf9h4e_didier-le-reste-et-sa-retraite-a-23_news[/DM]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

Les syndicats et les flics sont-ils tous marseillais ? 



Les détails pour ceux qui n'ont pas accès à l'article


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2010)

50000 vidéos d'archive INA bientôt disponibles


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2010)

FabFab a dit:
			
		

> Quand le délégué CGT de la SNCF ne sait pas ce que c'est que d'être priviliégié... :rateau:





Ah les fabuleux débats sur les moyennes.
1112 euros, c'est la moyenne des retraites perçues par tous les retraités, quel que soit leur taux de liquidation.
La moyenne des hommes qui bénéficient d'une carrière complète, ce qui est le cas de ce Didier, est de 1680 &#8364;. Hé oui, dans les plus de 60 ans actuels, la différence est énorme entre les femmes (moyenne des retraites complète des femmes : 961 &#8364;...) et les hommes.

Un contrôleur, c'est un cadre. La retraite moyenne des cadres qui ont complété une carrière est de 2500 &#8364; par mois, secteur public et privé confondu. 
Alors oui, si l'on regarde la globalité de ceux qui touchent une pension de reversion (compris, donc, ceux qui n'en touchent qu'un petite fraction, ceux (et surtout celles) qui n'ont une retraite que sur 20 de carrière), Didier se situe en haut du 7ème décile. Il y a donc 20% des retraités qui touchent plus que lui, et 80% qui touchent moins. Ça le met dans la catégorie des privilégiés ? Pas sûr...

Si l'on regarde l'échelle des cadres retraités à taux plein, Didier est dans le 4ème décile, en dessous de la moyenne.
On peut toujours faire de la démagogie en disant que c'est un privilégié, mais globalement, il a raison de ne pas se voir comme tel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2010)

Oui, sauf qu'étant né en 1955, il n'a que 55 ans...
M'étonnerait qu'il ait 37,5 annuités de boulot pour payer sa retraite...


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, sauf qu'étant né en 1955, il n'a que 55 ans...
> M'étonnerait qu'il ait 37,5 annuités de boulot pour payer sa retraite...



Faut cesser un peu de chercher la petite bête.
Laissons cette tache à TC.

Et puis, commencer à bosser à 16 ans n'était pas exceptionnel au début des années 70.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Faut cesser un peu de chercher la petite bête.
> Laissons cette tache à TC.
> 
> Et puis, commencer à bosser à 16 ans n'était pas exceptionnel au début des années 70.



vu sa biographie, il aurait du bosser au moins deux ans de plus pour avoir 37,5 annuités.
Sachant que la loi actuelle prévoit la retraite à partir de 60 ans ou 37,5 annuités mais pas 37,5 annuités ou 60 ans (l'ordre compte).
Donc ce monsieur, en aucun cas ne devrait être en retraite, et encore moins à taux plein.

AaaaaAAAAaaAAAaah mais j'oubliais.
Il a travaillé à la SNCF, donc c'est normal de partir plus tôt que les autres...
Je suis con moi parfois...
Allez, descendons tous dans la rue pour lui faire plaisir et payer sa retraite quand nous, nous n'en n'aurons plus..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> 50000 vidéos d'archive INA bientôt disponibles



C'est chouette, ça.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2010)

Poil au cul.

Edit: Fait chier Khyu tu m'as niqué mon poil au!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, sauf qu'étant né en 1955, il n'a que 55 ans...
> M'étonnerait qu'il ait 37,5 annuités de boulot pour payer sa retraite...



Pourquoi ? moi, avec seulement 2 ans de plus que lui, j'en serais à 40,5 annuités le mois prochain, s'il a commencé au même âge que moi, il peut très bien en avoir 38,5 (et il a pu commencer plus jeune, je n'ai commencé qu'à 17 ans) !


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? moi, avec seulement 2 ans de plus que lui, j'en serais à 40,5 annuités le mois prochain, s'il a commencé au même âge que moi, il peut très bien en avoir 38,5 (et il a pu commencer plus jeune, je n'ai commencé qu'à 17 ans) !




j'ai encore le temps, j'en suis a qu'a 13 ans :rateau: j'ai commencer juste  avant mes 16 ans


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Poil au cul.
> 
> Edit: Fait chier Khyu tu m'as niqué mon poil au!



Attends on le refait :

Attention !



			
				peutimportequi a dit:
			
		

> Allez, descendons tous dans la rue pour lui faire plaisir et payer sa retraite quand nous, nous n'en n'aurons *plus*..


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2010)

Mackie ?!... 



> Chez 10 à 20 % des personnes ayant cette caractéristique génétique,  quelques verres suffisent pour qu'elles se sentent plus ivres que le  reste de la population.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...-l-alcoolisme_1428914_3244.html#xtor=RSS-3208


Quel gène de merde! Encore pire que la myopathie! Je suis bien content de pas l'avoir! 
D'autant plus que j'ai reconnu une bouteille de Laphroaig sur l'illustration! :love:


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2010)

l'heure de la vengeance a sonné !!!!



> l&#8217;armée britannique va changer de format. Ainsi, d&#8217;ici à 2013, les  forces terrestres vont perdre 7.000 hommes et compteront au final 95.500  soldats. En proportion, l&#8217;effort sera plus important pour la Royal Air  Force et la Royal Navy, ces deux composantes étant appelées à réduire  leurs effectifs de 5.000 militaires chacune.





> Dans le détail, la Royal Army perdra 40% de ses chars Challenger 2 et 35% de son artillerie lourde.





> Mais dans le même temps, elle va perdre 4 frégates (celles de Type 26 et  les destroyers type 45 sont conservés) et ses Landing Ship Dock de la  classe Bay. Le porte-aéronefs HMS Ark Royal sera retiré immédiatement du  service et les HMS Ocean et Illustrious sont susceptibles de connaître  le même sort dans un avenir proche.


c'est la débandade pour l'armée britannique, une fenêtre historique s'ouvre à nous (enfin dès qu'on aura réparé le Charles de Gaulle), envahissons le Royaume Uni !!!!!

A nous le Laphroaig gratos


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> une fenêtre historique s'ouvre à nous (*enfin dès qu'on aura réparé le Charles de Gaulle*), envahissons le Royaume Uni !!!!!


Ouais, 'fin bon...
On f'rait p'têt mieux d'y aller à la nage...


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, 'fin bon...
> On f'rait p'têt mieux d'y aller à la nage...



pas besoin on a déjà creusé un tunnel !!!


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2010)

Et on circule de quel côté ?!...


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et on circule de quel côté ?!...



avec leurs réserves de bière et de whisky, on ne circulera pas longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Poil au cul.
> 
> Edit: Fait chier Khyu tu m'as niqué mon poil au!



De rien. :style:


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> l'heure de la vengeance a sonné !!!!
> 
> c'est la débandade pour l'armée britannique, une fenêtre historique s'ouvre à nous (enfin dès qu'on aura réparé le Charles de Gaulle), envahissons le Royaume Uni !!!!!
> 
> A nous le Laphroaig gratos



pas la peine, on fabrique déjà leurs bateaux


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Yk2m1iy7Cs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2010)

la faute a Hadopi  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Mackie ?!...



touche pas a mes gènes 

les avocats vont ce frotté les mains "si mon client est alcoolique c'est la faute a ses gènes "


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> touche pas a mes gènes


J'oserais pas...
Ça doit être bien trop dégueulasse !...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> touche pas a mes gènes



Voilà, c'est cela oui : le mieux est l'ennemi du bien...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> J'oserais pas...
> Ça doit être bien trop dégueulasse !...



Vu comment tu dessines les femmes, on pourrai penser que t'as dessinés les frères Bogdanov ! 


Alors tripatouiller les gènes du Mackie doit être guère plus  difficile


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Vu comment tu dessines les femmes, on pourrai penser que t'as dessinés les frères Bogdanov !
> 
> 
> Alors tripatouiller les gènes du Mackie doit être guère plus  difficile


À peine revenu; tu as déjà envie de jouer ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2010)

Non mais ne t'inquiètes pas, toi aussi tu es très belle aujourd'hui


----------



## inkclub (21 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> la faute a Hadopi
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2010)

La retraite à 66 ans...


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2010)

Pas fini de morfler ?!...
(un peu long à lire, mais...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

Ah ben m_u_rde !...


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ben m_u_rde !...



ouf  (2 mois sans elle  )


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Yk2m1iy7Cs0[/YOUTUBE]



Ces jeunots, qu'est-ce qu'ils nous disent ? On a rien, nos parents galèrent, alors on vous demande pas la permission et on va vous le prendre. Posséder, c'est exister (houlà, le poncif). Vous voulez pas de nous, bah nous on veut pas de vous. On vous emmerde.* Le hic, c'est que agissant de la sorte, ils sont en plein dans la société Sarko.*

Qu'ils expriment consciemment ou non la révolte, peu importe, ils sont le résultat de notre société, et ça c'est un fait, on ne peut pas le nier, on les a créé ces connards, trop facile de les pendre ensuite sur la place publique sous les huées de la foule.

L'autre soucis malheureusement, c'est qu'ils focalisent l'attention, ça fait de l'audimat, tout le monde a son avis sur la question, c'est une véritable aubaine pour le gouvernement et sa réforme dont la majorité des français ne veulent pas.




> bien sûr que c'est pas très intelligent d'agir de la sorte.
> mais tu peux aussi le voir comme une conséquence de l'absence d'auto-limitation dans la société de consommation.
> ils ont pas cassé un magasin méphisto, mais micromania (bon la sellerie, je sais pas ce que c'est).
> 
> ...


----------



## inkclub (21 Octobre 2010)

la fin du monde repoussée à une date ultérieure  :bebe:

@+


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> la fin du monde repoussée à une date ultérieure  :bebe:
> 
> @+



Zut : moi qui avait déjà planifié de ne pas payer mes impôts dans deux ans...


----------



## fedo (21 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> pas la peine, on fabrique déjà leurs bateaux



ah bon lesquels leurs paquebots transatlantiques de luxe ?
oui mais bientôt ce sera l'inverse, parce que leur futur porte-avions Prince of Wales deviendra notre nouveau PA Pierre Mesmer.
ça en prend tout droit le chemin car ils ne pourront pas cumuler les frais de 2 porte-avions avec le renouvellement de leur dissuasion nucléaire (celle qui nous coûte actuellement 5 milliards d' par an jusqu'en 2014).

de facto la France est aujourd'hui la 1ère puissance militaire de l'OTAN après les USA...
les autres pays de l'OTAN devraient nous faire crédit des 60 millions d' par an que nous coûtent la réintégration au commandement intégré...

spécialement les allemands, qui contrairement aux japonais, n'assument pas leur défense nationale et font des choix aussi étranges que coûteux (les frégates type 125 action vers la terre, faut m'expliquer à quoi ça leur sert).



> Qu'ils expriment consciemment ou non la révolte, peu importe, ils sont  le résultat de notre société, et ça c'est un fait, on ne peut pas le  nier, on les a créé ces connards, trop facile de les pendre ensuite sur  la place publique sous les huées de la foule.



ce n'est pas la société qui crée les casseurs.
ils existaient déjà. la preuve à chaque réunion du G7 ou G8 depuis 10 ans quelque soit l'endroit il y a de la casse (rappelle toi Gêne ou récemment à Toronto par exemple).
et les black blocks prennent l'avion pour y aller...

rappelle toi aussi les attentats anarchistes à la fin du 19ème siècle et début 20ème.

cela dit historiquement il y a des points communs. notamment une phase de globalisation économique accélérée.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

300 clowns battent le record mondial du plus long rire.


----------



## Fìx (21 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> 300 clowns battent le record mondial du plus long rire.



Qu'est ce ça aurait été si ils avaient lu ce topic!!


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> *ce n'est pas la société qui crée les casseurs.*
> ils existaient déjà. la preuve à chaque réunion du G7 ou G8 depuis 10 ans quelque soit l'endroit il y a de la casse (rappelle toi Gêne ou récemment à Toronto par exemple).
> et les black blocks prennent l'avion pour y aller...
> 
> ...



Au final tu te contredis pas un peu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CF ma signature sur le Brésil, c'est du même acabit je trouve.


----------



## fedo (21 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Au final tu te contredis pas un peu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non les casseurs préexistent à la société, tout comme la délinquance.
même au Japon tu en as eu à une époque où on se demandait quand le Japon allait devenir 1ère puissance économique avec un chômage à 3%.

maintenant les difficultés ne font que les exacerber comme durant la grande dépression aux USA ou les années 80 aux USA toujours.

au Brésil c'est différent, les inégalités grandissent avec le développement accéléré du pays. l'indice de Gini (rien à voir avec une boisson au marketing sulfureux) est en augmentation (mesure des inégalités) exponentielle. 
tu as la création de ce que certains appellent des "frontières internes", des zones où l'Etat de droit est absent, et le vide est comblé par la mafia des trafics.

faut pas confondre la révolte des paysans chinois censurée il y a quelques années par le régime de Pékin, avec les casseurs et les black blocs.

après la question qu'on peut se poser est la suivante: les black blocs vont s'attaquer en priorité à des symbôles (banques ou autre images du capitalisme) et les casseurs à ce qui peut se revendre.

pourquoi on ne prépositionne pas les flics devant ?
pourquoi on ne prend pas un arrêté préfectoral pour fermer les commerces "target" sur le parcours ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> pourquoi on ne prépositionne pas les flics devant ?
> pourquoi on ne prend pas un arrêté préfectoral pour fermer les commerces "target" sur le parcours ?



Parce que les cités sont une véritable poudrière ? Parce qu'il suffirait d'un blessé pour créer des émeutes ? C'est pas pour rien que les flics ont des ordres pour ne pas intervenir vis à vis des ptits cons qui roulent sur une roue en scooter et sans casque, qui les narguent afin de les attirer dans des guets-apens, tout comme ceux qui roulent à 120 en ville sur des motos-crosses puissantes.

Parce qu'aussi c'est la seule échappatoire du gouvernement ? La seule façon de détourner l'attention, de faire abstraction de 99 % des manifestants et de focaliser l'attention sur les casseurs ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2010)

Mouarf !...


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2010)

Moi j'ai même pas le droit de la prendre à 66 ans, ma retraite... C'est 65  et une retraite de misère...


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouarf !...



Quelle grande surprise !


----------



## boodou (21 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> non les casseurs préexistent à la société, tout comme la délinquance.



Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre la phrase, mais ce ne serait pas une grosse connerie ça ? 
ça veut dire quoi un groupe sociologique (à définir du reste) qui préexisterait à la société ?


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre la phrase, mais ce ne serait pas une grosse connerie ça ?
> ça veut dire quoi un groupe sociologique (à définir du reste) qui préexisterait à la société ?



ça veut dire qu'on a pas attendu les nations et le contrat social pour avoir la délinquance et les casseurs.
ça existait avant, ça existera après.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça veut dire qu'on a pas attendu les nations et le contrat social pour avoir la délinquance et les casseurs.
> ça existait avant, ça existera après.



Ouep, même que dans les grottes de Lascaux y a même des dessins avec des chasseurs cueilleurs équipés de tonfa en train de défoncer des huttes et qui seraient en fait déjà des anarchistes autonomes !


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouep, même que dans les grottes de Lascaux y a même des dessins avec des chasseurs cueilleurs équipés de tonfa en train de défoncer des huttes et qui seraient en fait déjà des anarchistes autonomes !



pourquoi crois-tu que la féodalité a fonctionné pendant des siècles ?

mêmes les sociétés coutumières ont un "code pénal".

si tu crois que l'homo sapiens sapiens est bon par nature et que la société moderne le déforme tu te trompes.

l'article du monde:



> Extrêmement hétéroclites par leur profil comme par leur attitude à  l'audience, onze jeunes hommes de 18 à 27 ans et une adolescente de 18  ans comparaissaient pour _"violences contre personne dépositaire de l'autorité publique"_, _"vols"_ ou _"dégradations"_. A Lille, un homme de 20 ans, qui n'avait jamais eu  de problème avec la justice, a été condamné à des heures de travail  d'intérêt général.
> 
> Parmi les personnes interpellées en marge des violences qui ont  éclaté lundi se trouvaient de nombreux mineurs. La procédure pour les  juger étant plus longue, une minorité d'entre eux a pu être jugée. A  Nanterre, un jeune de 17 ans a été placé en détention provisoire jeudi  après avoir été présenté à un juge du tribunal pour enfants de Nanterre à  la suite d'incidents devant un lycée de Montrouge (Hauts-de-Seine),  mardi. Le mineur est poursuivi pour _"violences"_ commises sur des policiers et _"dégradation en réunion de deux véhicules"_ et comparaîtra le 17 novembre.


----------



## Dead head (22 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> non les casseurs préexistent à la société, tout comme la délinquance. ()



C'est toujours bien de commencer la journée par un éclat de rire. Merci, fedo.


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> non les casseurs préexistent à la société, tout comme la délinquance.





fedo a dit:


> ça veut dire qu'on a pas attendu les nations et le contrat social pour avoir la délinquance et les casseurs.
> ça existait avant, ça existera après.



Ah ok, je suis rassuré alors.




fedo a dit:


> pourquoi crois-tu que la féodalité a fonctionné pendant des siècles ?



On aurait rien du changer, on a été con sur ce coup là.




fedo a dit:


> si tu crois que l'homo sapiens sapiens est bon par nature et que la société moderne le déforme tu te trompes.



Cette phrase s'adresse à cet abruti de JPTK, ce gauchisse fumeur de psychotropes, naïf comme un poney et bercé d'illusions bien-pensantes, mais je me permets tout de même de la relever.
Parce que si c'est pour lancer un débat sur la question de "la nature humaine", on va s'en payer de bonnes tranches. Et nous attendons avec impatience l'avis des psychiatres, des biologistes, des cognitivistes, des sociologues, des historiens, des ethnologues, etc  inscrits comme membres sur MacG ! 
Ou bien on peut directement aller au Comptoir (du café du commerce).


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Cette phrase s'adresse à cet abruti de JPTK, ce gauchisse fumeur de psychotropes, naïf comme un poney et bercé d'illusions bien-pensantes



*KI C QUI T'LA DI POUR LE PONAI??*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> si tu crois que l'homo sapiens sapiens est bon par nature et que la société moderne le déforme tu te trompes.





boodou a dit:


> Cette phrase s'adresse à cet abruti de JPTK, ce gauchisse fumeur de psychotropes, naïf comme un poney et bercé d'illusions bien-pensantes, mais je me permets tout de même de la relever.
> Parce que si c'est pour lancer un débat sur la question de "la nature humaine", on va s'en payer de bonnes tranches. Et nous attendons avec impatience l'avis des psychiatres, des biologistes, des cognitivistes, des sociologues, des historiens, des ethnologues, etc &#8230; inscrits comme membres sur MacG !
> Ou bien on peut directement aller au Comptoir (du café du commerce).



En fait, l'homme (individu) est juste "humain" par nature, ni bon, ni mauvais, mais qu'il devienne bon ou mauvais, ou même (cas le plus fréquent) un peu des deux, c'est toujours la société qui le déforme (ou le forme, c'est pareil), et ce, que la société soit moderne, féodale, préhistorique, ou même simplement familiale. Chez l'homme comme chez toutes les espèces d'êtres vivants, l'inné est le même pour tous les individus (si on excepte certaines pathologies), la différentiation vient des interactions avec les autres membres de l'espèce, or c'est précisément l'ensemble de ces interactions qu'on appelle "la société" !


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, l'homme (individu) est juste "humain" par nature, ni bon, ni mauvais, mais qu'il devienne bon ou mauvais, ou même (cas le plus fréquent) un peu des deux, c'est toujours la société qui le déforme (ou le forme, c'est pareil), et ce, que la société soit moderne, féodale ou préhistorique, chez l'homme comme chez toutes les espèces d'êtres vivants, l'inné est le même pour tous les individus (si on excepte certaines pathologies), la différentiation vient des interactions avec les autres membres de l'espèce, or c'est précisément l'ensemble de ces interactions qu'on appelle "la société" !



Donc ces casseurs sont bien une des expressions de notre société, quel que soit leur langage, ils nous disent à travers leur violence et leur haine, leur rejet total de tout et je crois que si j'avais grandi dans les mêmes conditions qu'eux (vous pouvez également vous inclure, à moins d'être naïf comme un bb chat ou orgueilleux comme un thon) je serais probablement en train de tout casser et j'en aurais rien à branler de casser la voiture d'un smicard ou d'un banquier parce que j'en aurais rien à branler de tout. Ça me rappelle la chanson de Renaud, à l'époque où il en écrivait "deuxième génération" : "jm'appelle et Sliman et j'ai 15 ans, j'aime que la mort dans cette vie de merde, j'aime cqu'est cassé, cqu'est détruit, j'aime surtout tout ce qui vous fait peur, la douleur et la nuit."

Toujours d'actu, mais bon depuis il dit qu'il faut passer la cité au karsher, ça te détruit un homme l'alcool... :rateau:

Et parlez moi pas d'angélisme, je dis pas qu'il faut faire des bisous aux casseurs, mais analyser plus finement les mécanismes et faire en sorte qu'ils ne soient pas de plus en plus nombreux, et ça c'est pas avec un carsher ou une guillotine qu'on va y arriver, même si ça c'est fait son effet au début, que ça soulage et que ça rend content le bon peuple.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2010)

Hihihi... :rateau: 



> Elle peut dégager une fumée noire caractéristique et, surtout, laisse flotter dans son sillage une forte odeur de friture...


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, l'homme (individu) est juste "humain" par nature, ni bon, ni mauvais, mais qu'il devienne bon ou mauvais, ou même (cas le plus fréquent) un peu des deux, c'est toujours la société qui le déforme (ou le forme, c'est pareil), et ce, que la société soit moderne, féodale, préhistorique, ou même simplement familiale. Chez l'homme comme chez toutes les espèces d'êtres vivants, l'inné est le même pour tous les individus (si on excepte certaines pathologies), la différentiation vient des interactions avec les autres membres de l'espèce, or c'est précisément l'ensemble de ces interactions qu'on appelle "la société" !



Aaah 
On peut sortir les raquettes de ping-pong pour le match P77/Fedo qui va commencer !  

JPTK, toi tu restes sur le côté pour regarder et ramasser les balles.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Aaah
> On peut sortir les raquettes de ping-pong pour le match P77/Fedo qui va commencer !
> 
> JPTK, toi tu restes sur le côté pour regarder et ramasser les balles.



T'avé promis que je jouerai cette fois !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Donc ces casseurs sont bien une des expressions de notre société



Non, du moins, pas de ce que tu entends par "_notre_ société", ce sont des expressions de *la* société, quelle qu'elle soit, et ce depuis l'invention des privilèges sociaux et des règles y afférent.

Dans toutes les sociétés, il y a eu des individus auxquels les règles n'ont pas été inculquées, ces individus ont regardé autour d'eux, et ont remarqué que la vie des privilégiés était bien meilleure que celle des exploités, mais comme les privilégiés n'étaient pas disposés à partager avec eux, ils ont créé leurs propres règles, et pour certains, ont inculqués ces règles à leur descendance (au sens large, disons "à d'autres individus placés pour une ou l'autre raison sous leur influence").

Au fur et à mesure de l'évolution, ces règles ont divergé de plus en plus de celles "de base" de la société (qui ne sont pas plus respectables que les leurs, d'ailleurs, mais là c'est un autre débat qui nous mènerait tout droit au comptoir), jusqu'aux dérives que nous constatons actuellement (suivant un rythme cyclique alternant des périodes où les individus suivant leurs propres règles sont peu nombreux, et celles où l'importance de leur nombre devient problématique pour ceux qui suivent les règles générales, et plus encore pour ceux qui les instaurent).

Selon la nature de ces règles alternatives, ça a donné 1789, mai 68, et "de nos jours" (ce dernier n'étant pas la première émergence de règles de ce type, qui rappelle fort celles des "grandes compagnies" de la fin du moyen âge, entre autres).


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> faire en sorte qu'ils ne soient pas de plus en plus nombreux, et ça c'est pas avec un carsher ou une guillotine qu'on va y arriver



Tout a fait. Suffit de les castrer.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Parce que si c'est pour lancer un débat sur la question de "la nature humaine", on va s'en payer de bonnes tranches. Et nous attendons avec impatience l'avis des psychiatres, des biologistes, des cognitivistes, des sociologues, des historiens, des ethnologues, etc  inscrits comme membres sur MacG !



On pourrait juste demander à LaHorde© et puis clore le débat ensuite non ?  :love:


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Et nous attendons avec impatience l'avis des psychiatres, des biologistes, des cognitivistes, des sociologues, des historiens, des ethnologues, etc



...'tain, il en a, des prénoms, P77 !..


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Tout a fait. Suffit de les castrer.



Ce ne sont pas des chevaux ou des lapins ! Je m'insurge en vrai !


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2010)

On dirait que ça va faire pshhhtttt


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

Ah nan my god pitié  :love:
Ils en ont trouvé un bon là...
(oui oui je sais ils sont tous comme ça c'est vrai pardon...)


[DM]xf8lh4[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

*&#8206;"Sarko, 1m20 selon les manifestants,
1m80 selon le ministère de l'intérieur"*

C'est bien c'est drôle pour les 2 camps en plus et on peut du coup rester copains quand même


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2010)

Déjà posté dans Actu amusante...
Mais ça permet de remettre les comptes à jour.

France Soir a fait la même expérience la semaine dernière avec des valeurs similaires.

Donc même la préfecture en rajoute.
C'est dire la crédibilité des chiffres annoncés par les syndicats...


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

Toutes les études indépendantes vont dans le même sens (chiffres inférieurs à ceux donnés par la police), génial pour décrédibiliser la mobilisation et surtout les syndicats :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Toutes les études indépendantes vont dans le même sens (chiffres inférieurs à ceux donnés par la police), génial pour décrédibiliser la mobilisation et surtout les syndicats :hein:



L'étude faire pour France-Soir a été faite par un organisme espagnol indépendant.
A mon avis, les espagnols ils s'en cognent de décrédibiliser qui que ce soit. Ce qu'ils cherchent c'est vendre le méthode donc qu'elle soit la plus fiable possible.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'étude faire pour France-Soir a été faite par un organisme espagnol indépendant.
> A mon avis, les espagnols ils s'en cognent de décrédibiliser qui que ce soit. Ce qu'ils cherchent c'est vendre le méthode donc qu'elle soit la plus fiable possible.


Y'a peut être pas pas autant de gens dans la rue que le prétendent les syndicats (c'est même sur) mais ça t'en fais quoi?


> *Le soutien global au mouvement social est toujours massif (69%)* et a même progressé de 2 points en une semaine, tout comme l*approbation des grèves dans les transports en commun *(+2 pts) soutenue par 52% contre 45% des Français.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2010)

Selon qui ?
La police ? Les syndicats ? Sur un échantillon représentatif de 27 personnes ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2010)

Ouais c'est bien connu, BVA c'est des amateurs en sondages...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais c'est bien connu, BVA c'est des amateurs en sondages...


C'est pas eux qui donnaient Jospin vainqueur en 2002 ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2010)

Ca n'a rien a voir, c'était des sondages de "projection". Genre le paysage aujourd'hui sera le même demain. Là c'est un instantané.
Ne te fais pas plus bête que Lefebvre.


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ne te fais pas plus bête que Lefebvre.



A un moment, je me suis demandé si Fab'Fab n'était pas le fils caché de Lemmy TimeCapsule.

Mais le fils de Lefebvre, je n'y avais pas pensé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Selon qui ?



selon les gens qui ne voyagent pas et ceux qui ne bossent pas...


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> l'heure de la vengeance a sonné !!!!
> 
> c'est la débandade pour l'armée britannique, une fenêtre historique s'ouvre à nous (enfin dès qu'on aura réparé le Charles de Gaulle), envahissons le Royaume Uni !!!!!
> 
> A nous le Laphroaig gratos


Rien ne va plus !...


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'étude faire pour France-Soir a été faite par un organisme espagnol indépendant.
> A mon avis, les espagnols ils s'en cognent de décrédibiliser qui que ce soit. Ce qu'ils cherchent c'est vendre le méthode donc qu'elle soit la plus fiable possible.



Tain c'est pas possible, je dis la même chose que toi et tu trouves encore le moyen de lire nimp...

*J'ai dis, toutes les études indé vont dans ce sens*, ce sont les syndicats qui se décrédibilisent tous seuls et nous avec ces cons !!

:hein:

Malheureusement tu as raison, ils ont raison (à la pref, les études indé), ça me fait bien chier, mais c'est ainsi, la méthode de comptage des syndicats est ridicule et ils gonflent les chiffres en plus, j'ai jamais été proche d'un syndicat, mais j'ai honte quand même, ils nous couvrent de ridicule. La vidéo d'hier d'FO ne me fait plus rire du tout, même si déjà c'est FO, que le type a l'air aussi malin qu'une poule, qu'ils ont trouvé la perle, il semble être plus proche malgré tout de la réalité que de l'énorme caricature.

Ceci étant dit, il me semble qu'une majorité de français est contre cette réforme et pire encore, que cette même majorité est favorable au mouvement, malgré la merde que c'est, je sais pas aujourd'hui mais y a 2 jours encore c'était le cas, comme l'a souligné JpMiss, et ça au moins ça semble être indéniable, comme la cote de popularité de Sarko.


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> On aurait rien du changer, on a été con sur ce coup là.



c'est pas ce que je dis, juste que si la féodalité a tenu plusieurs siècles chez nous et plus longtemps encore ailleurs, c'est qu'il y a une raison...
ça permettait aux plus faibles d'être protégés des groupes de pillards. et aux plus forts un esclavagisme.



> Donc ces casseurs sont bien une des expressions de notre société


non.

mais chacun voit ce qu'il veut bien voir.

visiblement tu n'as pas étudié le droit romain ou des sociétés antiques ni les systèmes de justice des sociétés plus isolées et contemporaines.

l'effet de groupe est aussi fondamental.



> _«Ils commettent des délits par jeu»_, a expliqué au micro de France Inter Marc Désert, procureur de la République de Lyon, qui admettra jeudi que, parmi les interpellés, les multirécidivistes étaient en fait peu nombreux.





> Dans toutes les sociétés, il y a eu des individus auxquels les règles  n'ont pas été inculquées, ces individus ont regardé autour d'eux, et ont  remarqué que la vie des privilégiés était bien meilleure que celle des  exploités, mais comme les privilégiés n'étaient pas disposés à partager  avec eux, ils ont créé leurs propres règles, et pour certains, ont  inculqués ces règles à leur descendance (au sens large, disons "à  d'autres individus placés pour une ou l'autre raison sous leur  influence").
> 
> Au fur et à mesure de l'évolution, ces règles ont divergé de plus en  plus de celles "de base" de la société (qui ne sont pas plus  respectables que les leurs, d'ailleurs, mais là c'est un autre débat qui  nous mènerait tout droit au comptoir), jusqu'aux dérives que nous  constatons actuellement (suivant un rythme cyclique alternant des  périodes où les individus suivant leurs propres règles sont peu  nombreux, et celles où l'importance de leur nombre devient problématique  pour ceux qui suivent les règles générales, et plus encore pour ceux  qui les instaurent).


il y a eu des sociétés et il reste encore des sociétés quasiment parfaitement égalitaire en droit et en bien.
et bien dans ces sociétés il y a également des règles qui sont transgressées par colère, jeu, défi, désir de puissance, nihilisme...

vous croyez quoi?
qu'il n'y avait pas de casseurs en URSS, que c'était uniquement de la révolte politique ?

vous croyez que dans les tribus les plus éloignées de Papouasie Nouvelle Guinée il n'y a pas besoin de rendre la justice ? même chose en Amazonie?

demandez aux anthropologues, vous verrez.

le justice c'est la base du contrat du contrat social et la condition de son acceptation, même les talibans l'ont compris...

tout simplement parce que la violence, l'injustice et la connerie préexistent à la société.



> Rien ne va plus !...


les anglais faut qu'ils arrêtent ça va trop loin


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> visiblement tu n'as pas étudié le droit romain ou des sociétés antiques ni les systèmes de justice des sociétés plus isolées et contemporaines.



Effectivement... mais comment le sais-tu ? QUI C'EST QUI TE L'A DIT ENCORE ?? 




:love:


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2010)

Comment la police empêche les journalistes de travailler en manif


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Comment la police empêche les journalistes de travailler en manif



Putain c'est clair qu'elle se prend une méchante patate et que le CRS en face a l'air con comme un manche !  Je me suis fais chier à revenir en arrière 10 fois pour bien voir la scène alors que c'est remontré à la fin en gros plan et ralenti... 

Nan mais c'est comme les mecs de la BAC déguisés en anarchiste autonome, des légendes, malgré des images, des vidéos à l'appuie et de nombreux témoignages


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2010)

Ils avaient pris quoi, pour en arriver là ??!...


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ils avaient pris quoi, pour en arriver là ??!...



Wah. :mouais:

Un truc violent, dirait-on. Il y a quelques années, un gars que je connaissais a pris de la Datura, avec quelques-uns de ses compères. Il se sont persuadés qu&#8217;il y avait quelqu&#8217;un de mal intentionné dans leur voiture&#8230; ils ont tellement flippé qu&#8217;ils ont appelé les flics, qui se sont occupés de les mettre en "sécurité".


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2010)

*Lui, c'est lui, moi c'est moi!*


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Un truc violent, dirait-on. Il y a quelques années, un gars que je connaissais a pris de la Datura, avec quelques-uns de ses compères. Il se sont persuadés qu&#8217;il y avait quelqu&#8217;un de mal intentionné dans leur voiture&#8230; ils ont tellement flippé qu&#8217;ils ont appelé les flics, qui se sont occupés de les mettre en "sécurité".



Ça m'a fait immédiatement penser à ça aussi.... 

Un pote à échapper au pire aussi avec cette daube! ... Il a "seulement" deux jolis quadrillages de cicatrices sur la totalité des avants bras (résultat d'un combat au couteau contre des insectes imaginaires  ) et sûrement sur le crâne qu'il s'était mis frénétiquement à raser au cutter...  

3 mois d'HP.... 

Ah bah tu voulais essayer mon vieux.......... j'crois qu'tu recommenceras pas, si?! 

Sinon de la sauge....


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Sinon de la sauge....



Ma prochaine tisane je la fais à 240°C


----------



## boodou (23 Octobre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Wah. :mouais:
> 
> Un truc violent, dirait-on. Il y a quelques années, un gars que je connaissais a pris de la Datura, avec quelques-uns de ses compères. Il se sont persuadés quil y avait quelquun de mal intentionné dans leur voiture ils ont tellement flippé quils ont appelé les flics, qui se sont occupés de les mettre en "sécurité".



Pourquoi parfois les gens racontent une anecdote personnelle en la déplaçant sur un tiers ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ils avaient pris quoi, pour en arriver là ??!...





jugnin a dit:


> Wah. :mouais:
> 
> Un truc violent, dirait-on. Il y a quelques années, un gars que je connaissais a pris de la Datura, avec quelques-uns de ses compères. Il se sont persuadés quil y avait quelquun de mal intentionné dans leur voiture ils ont tellement flippé quils ont appelé les flics, qui se sont occupés de les mettre en "sécurité".





Fìx a dit:


> Ça m'a fait immédiatement penser à ça aussi....
> 
> Un pote à échapper au pire aussi avec cette daube! ... Il a "seulement" deux jolis quadrillages de cicatrices sur la totalité des avants bras (résultat d'un combat au couteau contre des insectes imaginaires  ) et sûrement sur le crâne qu'il s'était mis frénétiquement à raser au cutter...
> 
> ...


Plus "d'infos" ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Plus "d'infos" ?!...





> Selon les premiers éléments de l&#8217;enquête... les adultes présents regardent à ce moment la télévision...



Ptain, c'est vrai que les programmes de TF1, c'est vraiment flippant ! :rateau:


----------



## boodou (24 Octobre 2010)

Nan ils ne regardaient pas TF1, mais un simple DVD


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2010)

Et voilà, c'est toujours de la faute de LaHorde©


----------



## Chang (24 Octobre 2010)

Tiens, JP ne prend plus pour tout le monde ... !?


----------



## boodou (24 Octobre 2010)

problèmes d'hémorroïdes, on le laisse se reposer.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2010)

Il a pas de veine dis-donc.  :-/


----------



## inkclub (24 Octobre 2010)

si on parlait un peu de l'ipad  :bebe: 


@+


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2010)

non, rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> si on parlait un peu de l'ipad  :bebe:
> 
> 
> @+



A mon avis le mec qui a réalisé l'article est à côté de la plaque : l'autographe sur iPad, c'est pas sur YouTube, qu'on va le voir plus, c'est sur eBay, parce que le mec, là, il a trouvé le moyen de le revendre quasiment indéfiniment, son autographe


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Nan ils ne regardaient pas TF1, mais un simple DVD



c'était pas plutôt un disque qu'ils écoutaient ?

_If I can see it, then I can do it
If I just believe it, there's nothing to it_ :bebe::bebe:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2010)

Georges Frêche est décédé.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Georges Frêche est décédé.


Tu t'es gouré de fil, c'est pas ici la rubrique nécrologique. 

Mais ça doit être champagne pour tout le monde rue de Solférino


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2010)

Oups


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu t'es gouré de fil, c'est pas ici la rubrique nécrologique.
> 
> Mais ça doit être champagne pour tout le monde rue de Solférino



mais qu'on l'aimait ou pas, il fait parler de sa région


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu t'es gouré de fil, c'est pas ici la rubrique nécrologique.
> 
> Mais ça doit être champagne pour tout le monde rue de Solférino


Ben moi je l'ai posté dans la bonne Lrubrique&#8230; 

J'suis en train de boire un coup pour son départ&#8230; 



macinside a dit:


> mais qu'on l'aimait ou pas, *il fait* parler de sa région


_Il faisait_ c'est quand même typiquement le genre de gus qui faisait du tort à son propre parti avec ses propos racistes&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais ça doit être champagne pour tout le monde rue de Solférino



Tu m'étonnes, y en a que çà doit bien arranger, malgré les discours de circonstances


----------



## 'chon (24 Octobre 2010)

Oui, bon.. mais ici à Mtp, on ne pourra pas contenir tout ça dans la rubrique nécro.. non, non
IMPOSSIBLE !


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, y en a que çà doit bien arranger, *malgré les discours de circonstances *



Pas faux 


Mouarf, oserai-je.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

Cela dit, et sans préjuger de ce qu'un examen détaillé de se actes pourra révéler, en matière de justice, les instructions doivent (devraient ?) être faites à charge comme à décharge, et s'il est vrai que le personnage était profondément antipathique dans son discours, et peut-être dans certains de ses actes (là, je n'ai pas tous les détails), lui enlever ce qu'il a fait de bien n'est pas rendre "bonne justice" non plus, à l'heure du bilan, on ne tient pas compte que du passif, pour user d'une métaphore plus comptable !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas faux



Le bal des faux-culs...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux oser, Romuald 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le bal des faux-culs...



Oué, et bientôt, çà va être la guerre de succession.


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le bal des faux-culs...


Tu es étonné ?!... 
Ça, c'est valable, pour n'importe quel domaine (parti politique, art, etc...), dès que "quelqu'un" meurt...
Tout le monde lui tresse des lauriers...


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu es étonné ?!...
> Ça, c'est valable, pour n'importe quel domaine (parti politique, art, etc...), dès que "quelqu'un" meurt...
> Tout le monde lui tresse des lauriers...



Les morts sont tous des braves types (l'irremplaçable Georges Brassens)


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2010)

J'peux m'porter candidat ?!... 



> les 170 autres ne toucheront pas leur indemnité (3 767,91 euros, brut).


----------



## KARL40 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bientôt la fin du walkman ...

Cela commence au Japon ....

http://www.liberation.fr/economie/01012298344-sony-arrete-la-production-de-walkman-au-japon

Perso, cela fait un moment que je ne croise plus personne avec un tel objet ....

Il reste encore des amateurs de "Discman" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2010)

Doit avoir la pêche Delarue


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Doit avoir la pêche Delarue



Mais nan ! C'est parce qu'il ne pèse que le produit fini, en réalité, il prend 0,2g de cocaïne, 14 g de lactose, 3 g de farine de blé, et 2,8g de Paic WC©®&#8482;


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2010)

Belle et tonitruante intervention de ce député ! 

[YOUTUBE]YDzUOwiKmpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Belle et tonitruante intervention de ce député !



Ils le font, en peluche, celui là ? Nan, parce qu'il est trop bien, j'en veux un au dessus de mon lit ! 

'tain, qu'est-ce qu'il leur a mis ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2010)

Au delà de toutes opinions et considérations politiques... 
Ce type (que je ne connaissais pas) a une éloquence rare et de l'humour comme on n'en voit peu dans les travées !... :love:
(travées de l'assemblée ou du sénat)
Ça fait plaisir d'entendre d'entendre s'exprimer quelqu'un de cette façon et pas à coup d'insultes ou d'onomatopées...  
C'est plaisant, quoi !...


----------



## Cybry (25 Octobre 2010)

Chapeau bas . Les arguments qu'il avance (sur les retraites en Allemagne, la démographie, la flambée des dividendes) tapent là où ça fait mal. 
Dommage que ce genre d'intervention reste si peu diffusée... il faudrait lui donner une tribune plus large à ce type ! Il est bien plus clair et percutant que les leaders syndicaux qu'on entend en ce moment...

Du coup je suis allé consulter son site, très instructif... voir par exemple cette tentative d'entériner en douce des accords fiscaux pour certains paradis pourtant si décriés il n'y a pas si longtemps... étonnant non ? 
Voir http://www.depute-brard.org/ assez bas dans la page (l'article complet est dispo en pdf, mais voilà le résumé):


> 30/09/2010
> Lutte contre les paradis fiscaux : Sarkozy démasqué
> Sur ordre de l&#8217;Élysée, les basses man&#339;uvres continuent au sein de  l&#8217;Assemblée nationale, bafouant ainsi davantage encore les règles de la  démocratie parlementaire.  Ce jeudi 30 septembre, l&#8217;Assemblée nationale était censée approuver, en  silence et à la hussarde, sept conventions internationales en matière  fiscale. Ces conventions concernaient des États dont la réputation en  matière de transparence fiscale n&#8217;est ignorée par personne : il  s&#8217;agissait de paradis fiscaux notoires comme Grenade, Sainte Lucie,  Saint Vincent, Saint Christophe-et-Niévès ou encore Antigua-et-Barbuda.


 Discussion à poursuivre au comptoir peut-être ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2010)

Certains éclairages à LED présentent un risque pour les yeux


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Certains éclairages à LED présentent un risque pour les yeux



mon écran a un retroéclairage par led


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2010)

Ouais mais pour toi c'est pas grave


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2010)

Bon ben, finalement...
Ils n'ont pas vu le "diable"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils le font, en peluche, celui là ?



J'en veux un aussi :love:


----------



## Arlequin (26 Octobre 2010)

hin hin hin

La commune dUccle refuse de reconnaître  le mariage célébré en Côte dIvoire dun Belge de 61 ans et dune jeune  fille de 25 ans. Un motif retenu : le Belge est un sexagénaire  bedonnant.


----------



## fedo (26 Octobre 2010)

Paul le poulpe n'est plus


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Paul le poulpe n'est plus


La durée de vie d'un poulpe n'excède guère plus de 2 ans&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (26 Octobre 2010)

Le nouveau lapsus d'Hervé Morin : "C'est difficile d'expliquer à des cons"

[YOUTUBE]KJfWlQS6nXE[/YOUTUBE]​
Mon préféré des trois!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Le nouveau lapsus d'Hervé Morin : "C'est difficile d'expliquer à des cons"
> 
> Mon préféré des trois!



Ce qui ne colle pas dans ta rédaction de la chose, c'est le terme "nouveau", parce que ça date du 19 octobre, et ça fait bien 4 ou 5 jours que ça a déjà été posté ici (je ne me souviens plus par qui, mais en cherchant, tu trouveras bien ) :hein:


----------



## boodou (26 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La durée de vie d'un poulpe n'excède guère plus de 2 ans



Alors qu'un maire, un député ou un sénateur, ça a une durée de vie de  pfffiou !


----------



## Fìx (26 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui ne colle pas dans *ta* rédaction de la chose, c'est le terme "nouveau", parce que ça date du 19 octobre, et ça fait bien 4 ou 5 jours que ça a déjà été posté ici (je ne me souviens plus par qui, mais en cherchant, tu trouveras bien ) :hein:



M'eskuz mais ce n'est pas MA rédaction, mais celle du site en question... (primo!  )

Secundo, l'article date d'hier.

Troisièmio D), je l'ai entendu seulement hier à la radio... 






_Mais, quadro et termino, après une recherche dans Gogol Actu pendant la rédaction de ce message, il semblerait effectivement que d'autres articles datent d'il y a plusieurs jours... (et j'avais pas vu qu'on en avait parlé ici... dsl... :rose: )​_


----------



## KARL40 (26 Octobre 2010)

Quelques soucis à venir pour les mordu du wifi public ....

http://www.ecrans.fr/FireSheep-peur-sur-les-reseaux,11172.html


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2010)

_Alcolaser,_ hips !... 
"Vodka, tovaritch" ?!... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Secundo, l'article date d'hier.



Regarde mieux, il y a la date sur la vidéo : "10/10/19" !

Et le post en parlant (de TimeCapsule), avec la même vidéo dans l'article du Figaro, lui, date du 23, et tu sais pas le plus marrant ? Ben c'est toi qui as mis (oui oui, toi !) le post suivant, 3/4 d'heure après !


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> _Alcolaser,_ hips !...
> "Vodka, tovaritch" ?!... :rateau:


Boire ou conduire il faut choisir&#8230; 

Perso j'ai arrété de conduire&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> _Alcolaser,_ hips !...
> "Vodka, tovaritch" ?!... :rateau:



Avec ça, le capitaine de soirée à jeun qui ramène trois ou 4 viandes saoules dans sa voiture, il est mal !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Paul le poulpe n'est plus



La police n'écarte pas une piste criminelle.
En effet on aurait trouvé l'inscription suivante (rédigée avec l'encre du défunt) près du corps:
"HOMARD M'A TUER"


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2010)

L'inspecteur Morse est chargé de l'enquête.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'inspecteur Morse est chargé de l'enquête.



après ça fera un film de Tarantino, Poulpe Fiction


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'inspecteur Morse est chargé de l'enquête.





jpmiss a dit:


> La police n'écarte pas une piste criminelle.
> En effet on aurait trouvé l'inscription suivante (rédigée avec l'encre du défunt) près du corps:
> "HOMARD M'A TUER"



Homard ? Celui qui avait cru se tasser ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2010)

avant de mourir, avait-il pu faire la pieuvre par neuf ?


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> avant de mourir, avait-il pu faire la pieuvre par neuf ?


Sur ce sujet je seiche


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2010)

Cétacé!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

spice di calmar ! C'est pas parce que ta tante accule que les creux vêtent ! :hein:


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2010)

mon dieu arrêtés ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)

Quatre recettes pour cuisiner le poulpe.


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2010)

"Les quatre reines du Tea Party"...
Hé ben, ça donne envie...


> elle a notamment expliqué devant les élus qu&#8217;une loi punissant les crimes homophobes protégerait de fait les pédophiles


Rappelez-vous, déjà :





tirhum a dit:


> Naaaaaan ?!...
> L'a l'air bien, cette Christine O'Donell !...
> 
> 
> > fervente défenseure de la morale (avec une campagne enflammée contre la masturbation),


----------



## fedo (27 Octobre 2010)

Paul le poulpe sera incinéré bientôt.
un moment à sa gloire sera édifié également.


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Paul le poulpe sera incinéré bientôt.
> un moment à sa gloire sera édifié également.



Le poulpe trop cuit, s'pas bon.


(et ça ressemble à quoi, un 'moment édifié' ?  )


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Paul le poulpe sera incinéré bientôt.[/URL]
> un *moment* à sa gloire sera édifié également.


Ça va être un grand monument


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça va être un grand monument



 De connerie


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2010)

Paul le Poulpe : c'est un sosie qui est mort à sa place !

'fin bref...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Paul le Poulpe : c'est un sosie qui est mort à sa place !
> 
> 'fin bref...



C'est ce qu'on appelle du "comique de répétition" ? 



fedo a dit:


> Paul le poulpe sera incinéré bientôt.
> un moment à sa gloire sera édifié également.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Octobre 2010)

Gné qui le céphalopode-là ...?


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2010)

"Constat amer"...


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Constat amer"...



Ah s'ils avaient été catholiques... aucun effort d'intégration j'vous dis


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle du "comique de répétition" ?


OTAR©


----------



## Le docteur (27 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Constat amer"...



En même temps la "mixité sociale" dont on parle dans les commentaires on se la prend en pleine poire, nous, les pauvres cons de la "classe moyenne". Quand on voit des anciens communistes prêts à  voter FN, ça fout les foies (même si quelque part on peut estimer qu'à la base ils étaient peut-être plus populistes que communistes pour en arriver là).

Oui, il faut arrêter de parler d'ethnies et parler d'individus. il faut en finir avec le racisme, et des deux côtés du bâton.

Parce que se faire cramer sa bagnole parce qu'on est un "sale bourge" quand le sale bourge en question est ouvrier ou même bosse en interim. Il faut arrêter.
Le discours lénifiant des soc' dém' est tout aussi insupportable que les histoires de karcher...

Chez nous on est en plein dans une politique de "mixité sociale". Ils ont une drôle de façon de la mettre en place, leur mixité : des quartiers jusqu'alors tranquilles sont en train de devenir invivables, et tous leurs habitants calmes parlent de se tirer (voisins hurleurs, défécations dans les communs, nuits blanches, voitures brûlées, impossible de dire quoi que ce soit sans risquer des représailles). 

Ils sont en train de passer de quelques quartiers invivables à la quasi totalité du parc HLM condamné et laissé pour compte (plus de ronde la nuit dans un ancien "quartier calme".
Dans le temps on l'avait la mixité sociale : des ouvrier, des classes moyennes "basses", des rmistes aussi... mais des gens qui parvenaient à s'entendre et à se trouver un mode de fonctionnement commun plutôt bon enfant... Aujourd'hui qu'ils en font tous un programme ils sont en train de bousiller la vraie mixité sociale au nom d'une mixité fictive.

Il faut aussi cesser de parler des "quartiers" mais s'intéresser aux individus. Ce langage relève déjà d'un communautarisme.


----------



## Fìx (27 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> Paul le poulpe sera incinéré bientôt.



Tant mieux!  Parce que cru, c't'assez mauvais le poulpe!


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2010)

malgré l'incinération sa poulpe ularité reste intact


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2010)

on nage en pleine (poulpe) fiction...


----------



## Fìx (27 Octobre 2010)

De toute façon, rien ne nous dit que tout ça est vrai..... A-t-on bien pris son poulp pour vérifier qu'il est mort au moins?


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> on nage en pleine (poulpe) fiction...



déjà bu  tu peu te caché (a l'eau  )



macinside a dit:


> après ça fera un film de Tarantino, Poulpe Fiction


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2010)

planctons-nous !

macinside est remonté.


----------



## Fìx (27 Octobre 2010)

Pfiouuu..... bah dis, la tension est poulpable par ici... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2010)

Ces fumiers osent se plaindre en plus! 
Et en même temps on sent bien qu'ils ont l'air morts de trouille devant le caca nerveux de circonstance du motodidacte.


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2010)

"Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre ?!"...



> Après Gérard Davet, le journaliste du Monde qui s&#8217;est fait voler, chez lui, son ordinateur portable et son GPS, Hervé Gattegno,  rédacteur en chef au Point, qui s&#8217;est fait voler son ordinateur, dans  son tout nouveau bureau (les cambrioleurs étaient visiblement bien  renseignés), on apprend que Mediapart  aussi s&#8217;est fait voler deux ordinateurs portables, un disque dur  externe et deux céderons comprenant les fameux enregistrements réalisés  chez Liliane Bettencourt&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il faut aussi cesser de parler des "quartiers" mais s'intéresser aux individus. Ce langage relève déjà d'un communautarisme.



Tu crois que ces individus, ceux qui profitent bien de la merde qu'ils ont semé, ont vraiment envie qu'on s'intéresse à eux ?


----------



## Le docteur (27 Octobre 2010)

Non seulement on s'y intéresse mais on fait d'eux les porte-paroles des gens dont ils brulent les caisses.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

James Cameron réalisera « Avatar » 2 et 3.


----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre ?!"...



Ça sent les RG, c'est gros mais c'est gros !! Du coup ça va passer tout seul, c'est ça aussi la transparence 



Sinon toujours 65 % de soutien face aux grèves.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça sent les RG



La DCRI, pas les RG, on n'est plus en 1911, que diable !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2010)

Ah ben tiens, c'est étonnant... Moi qui croyais que la Mairie de Paris avait été "nettoyée" de ses emplois fictifs...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2010)

Oeuvres orphelines: une loi pour casser la concurrence du gratuit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2010)

L'AFFAIRE MALAKOFF-MÉDÉRIC              
*                               Le frère de Nicolas Sarkozy  soupçonné de tirer profit de la réforme des retraites *


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'AFFAIRE MALAKOFF-MÉDÉRIC
> *                               Le frère de Nicolas Sarkozy  soupçonné de tirer profit de la réforme des retraites *



Soupçonné ? Les journalistes et députés se réveillent, là ? Parce que c'est dès l'annonce du projet de la réforme, que ça s'est vu qu'elle n'avait pour seul objectif que de remplir les poches des assureurs privés, le frère du nabot en tête !


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2010)

En fait, la France est une véritable république bananière. C'est grandiose !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'AFFAIRE MALAKOFF-MÉDÉRIC
> *                               Le frère de Nicolas Sarkozy  soupçonné de tirer profit de la réforme des retraites *





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Soupçonné ? Les journalistes et députés se réveillent, là ? Parce que c'est dès l'annonce du projet de la réforme, que ça s'est vu qu'elle n'avait pour seul objectif que de remplir les poches des assureurs privés, le frère du nabot en tête !



Derrière bon nombre de décisions à caractère économique que le nain prend, derrière chaque privatisation plus ou moins déguisée d'une mission de service public qu'il met en oeuvre, il y a un proche, un ami "intéressé".

La suppression de la pub sur le service public, c'était pour l'ami Bouygues (mais au final l'ami Bouygues n'en a pas profité : encore un bide de l'ineffable Alain Minc qui a soufflé cette idée lumineuse au nabot).

L'ouverture à la concurrence des jeux en ligne, c'était pour les amis propriétaires de casinos.

Etc.

Et donc cette réforme des retraites soit-disant juste était effectivement pour son frère.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2010)

Toi tu va finir par voter Mélenchon!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Toi tu va finir par voter Mélenchon!



Ne mélanchon pas tout, veux tu ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Octobre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Derrière bon nombre de décisions à caractère économique que le nain prend, derrière chaque privatisation plus ou moins déguisée d'une mission de service public qu'il met en oeuvre, il y a un proche, un ami "intéressé".


Mais non voyons, où vas-tu chercher tout ça 

La présence du patron du Groupe Partouche à la soirée au Fouquets le 6 mai 2007 ? Juste par amitié pour Nicolas


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2010)

Un copain portugais me disais dernièrement:
"Moi j'ai bien les partouches. Surtout quand y'a des filles qui aiment bien l'amour dans l'anouche."


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un copain portugais me disais dernièrement:
> "Moi j'ai bien les partouches. Surtout quand y'a des filles qui aiment bien l'amour dans l'anouche."


Tout en finesse notre ami jpmiss :rateau: :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Octobre 2010)

Un téléphone portable en 1928 ?


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Un téléphone portable en 1928 ?



il faudrait regardé sur un master 35mm, il y aura une meilleur définition que sur un DVD


----------



## duracel (29 Octobre 2010)

Les risques de l'inflation...


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2010)

Ce qui d'appel rentré dans les annales


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Les risques de l'inflation...



*Pourquoi je veux un habeas corpus en France*


----------



## fedo (29 Octobre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Un téléphone portable en 1928 ?



ça ne tient pas debout parce qu'un voyageur temporel ne pourrait pas appeler vers le futur !!!!


----------



## Le docteur (29 Octobre 2010)

Ce qui m'emmerde avec cette histoire de garde à vue avec baveux incorporée, c'est que, comme souvent, elle ne passe que parce qu'il y a eu un lobbying (des avocats, ici). 
C'est bien gentil mais il faudrait déjà avoir la peau de la politique du chiffre qui est faite en France un peut partout (et donc dans la police aussi). Tant qu'une garde à vue équivaudra à une croix dans une case, ça ne s'arrangera pas. Mais bon, les avocats feront peut-être un peu avancer ça... ou alors ça sera un pas de plus vers la justice à l'américaine et une régression plutôt qu'un progrès.
L'explosion des gardes à vue et les motifs ridicules pour lesquels elles peuvent être utilisées sans que ça ne choque personne, ou pas assez fort pour que ça change, voilà le problème.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça ne tient pas debout parce qu'un voyageur temporel ne pourrait pas appeler vers le futur !!!!


Pourquoi est ce que ça tiendrait moins debout que le voyage temporel en lui même?
Si on considère que celui-ci est possible, pourquoi serait-il impossible de faire passer des communications par le même chemin?


----------



## Le docteur (29 Octobre 2010)

J'avais pas vu pour le coup du mail et de la garde à vue... 
Quelque part c'est drôle, quelque part ça ne l'est pas du tout. On ne colle pas un type en garde à vue pour un truc pareil : la garde à vue est une mesure qu'on peut être contraint de prendre, pas une punition...


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2010)

Bon ben finalement, il s'y passe des trucs à Rouen...
Des fois, parfois...


----------



## fedo (29 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pourquoi est ce que ça tiendrait moins debout que le voyage temporel en lui même?
> Si on considère que celui-ci est possible, pourquoi serait-il impossible de faire passer des communications par le même chemin?



c'est juste qu'on voit un type qui semble tenir un téléphone portable parce que sa main paraît exécuter ce geste qui nous est familier. mais dans les années 70 on aurait interprété ça autrement.
mais c'est une interprétation d'image avec nos technologies actuelles.

par ailleurs, le voyage temporel nécessiterait une énergie colossale (si tant est que  ça puisse se faire comme l'a très bien expliqué Stephen Hawking ici) pour ouvrir un canal vers le passé (tordre l'espace  temps).
si tu peux voyager dans le temps et communiquer avec le futur (ça nécessiterait que "le vortex" soit ouvert en permanence et stable...), pourquoi t'emmerder avec un appareil qu'il faut coller à ton oreille au risque de te faire remarquer et de créer des paradoxes temporels ?

alors qu'on dispose déjà de la technologie pour éviter de tenir un appareil à l'oreille.

dans le même genre il y a une photo de Lincoln à Gettysburgh où certains affirment qu'il y a un voyageur temporel.






le garçon au centre gauche avec sa casquette serait un voyageur temporel du programme expérimental de voyage temporel et spatial du Pentagone 

vive les théories du complot


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2010)

Il paraît que si Napoelon avait toujours sa main sous sa veste un peu au dessus du ventre, c'était pour envoyer des SMS discrètement à ses chéries 

Encore une rumeur de gauchiste


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pourquoi est ce que ça tiendrait moins debout que le voyage temporel en lui même?



Parce qu'un téléphone portable ne suffit pas pour téléphoner, il doit passer par des antennes réceptrices, et honnêtement, que ça soit Orange, SFR ou Bouygue, je doute que leur couverture nationale ait été suffisante en 1928 (raisonnement qui reste valable avec les opérateurs anglais)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce qu'un téléphone portable ne suffit pas pour téléphoner, il doit passer par des antennes réceptrices, et honnêtement, que ça soit Orange, SFR ou Bouygue, je doute que leur couverture nationale ait été suffisante en 1928 (raisonnement qui reste valable avec les opérateurs anglais)



ça doit être un Bibop alors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2010)

Apple présente l'iPad N.

[YOUTUBE]PhwagGp_ETc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apple présente l'iPad N.



C'est pas une idée de Ponkhead à la base ça??


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2010)

Si d'ailleurs Élie Sémoun lui a aussi pris l'idée du sac en papier pour la pub Fanta 

Note qu'il aurait pu créer l'i-nflation-Pad mais Rachida Dati l'aurait peut-être fait arrêter pour avoir enfreint les droits d'auteur.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un copain portugais me disais dernièrement:
> "Moi j'ai bien les partouches. Surtout quand y'a des filles qui aiment bien l'amour dans l'anouche."



Je pense que tu te trompes. Ton copain n'est pas portugais, mais italien. Et il te parlait de Bonga Bonga !


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2010)

Mesdemoiselles, Mesdames... 
Un p'tit coup... de rouge ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mesdemoiselles, Mesdames...
> Un p'tit coup... de rouge ?!...






Un lien de parentée avec :





Glouglou, fils de Nectar​
?


----------



## inkclub (30 Octobre 2010)

les dangers du téléphone :love:

@+


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2010)

Un peu de lecture...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2010)

Les masques tombent.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Octobre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les masques tombent.



J'adore ce dessin en bas de l'article


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2010)

Et qui nous dit que ce sont des flics, et pas des troopers en civil envoyés par Darth Vader foutre la zone pour justifier ensuite l'intervention de l'empire ?


----------



## Le docteur (31 Octobre 2010)

Personnellement les écussons CGT dont je ne me remets pas, c'est ceux qu'arboraient quelques charmants personnages que j'ai eu la joie de rencontrer dans une manif déjà ancienne, accompagnés de force discours racistes (genre violemment raciste, et ricanants, en prime).
C'est là que j'ai réalisé que lutte des classes pouvaient aussi malheureusement aller avec lutte des crasses et rouge avec gros rouge.
C'est un des épisodes qui m'a remis un peu les idées en place, sur la gauche forcément morale... Ben non : les cons sont partout ...


----------



## Madalvée (31 Octobre 2010)

Oui, j'avais lu que le pourcentage d'antiracistes le plus élevé se rencontrait chez les sympathisants communiste avec 34 % (seulement!) se déclarant contre le racisme !


----------



## inkclub (1 Novembre 2010)

on était au bord du gouffre et on a fait un grand pas en avant :love:

suite au prochain épisode  :bebe:

@+


----------



## tirhum (1 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> suite au prochain épisode  :bebe:





> lundi 22 mars 2010 à 08:30


----------



## inkclub (1 Novembre 2010)

Citation:
                         Envoyé par *inkclub* 

 
_suite au prochain épisode :bebe:
_

 Citation:
                                 lundi 22 mars 2010 à 08:30                      

Pas vu la date, on nous ment, Borloo est premier ministre depuis le 1er avril !  :love:

Sinon les dangers du téléphone v2  :bebe:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

un nouveau Blockbuster se prépare, le retour du volcan (saison 2)  :love:

@+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Un « Dictionnaire de la Mort » pour la Toussaint.


----------



## Fìx (2 Novembre 2010)

Une fillette indemne après une chute du 7ème étage



Allez allez... c'était le tournage du prochain Luc Besson, avouez!


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2010)

À poil !...


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À poil !...



Ah ouai quand même 



> Avant la minijupe, la palme du règlement le plus saugrenu revenait au maire de Furore, en Campanie, qui a interdit les nains de jardins, coupables "d'altération de la nature". Sans parler du premier citoyen de Saluggia, au Piémont, qui, pour sa part, suggère de remplacer le jet de riz sur les mariés par "de plus délicats pétales de rose".


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2010)

Voilà plus de 10 ans que je n'ai plus mis les pieds dans cette Italie là.
Et pourtant ni  ma compagne, ni mon fils n'ont jamais rencontré ma famille Enfin, 99,5% de ma famille

Ce qui m'inquiète au delà de l'anecdote - car j'imagine que bien des communes françaises ont enrichi leur règlementation d'arrêtés à la con de la même _importance_- c'est que ce n'est qu'une pellicule superficielle qui masque (encore ?) la bêtise dans laquelle nos édiles, nos élus nous maintiennent.

Berlusconi est un savant homme. Il mène l'Italie à la ruine tout en paraissant fort.
Sarkozy aussi.

Tous deux savent trop bien comment manipuler les masses.

Je ne mets plus les pieds en Italie depuis trop longtemps et je le regrette.
Vais-je être contraint de quitter mon petit bout de campagne dans une ville de France ?

Pour aller où ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2010)

*BONGA BONGA !!*





Plus sérieusement, au bout d'une corde, je danse la gigue, sur sa tombe je crache dessus, bref je jubile, pour 50 &#8364; je le bute sans sourciller, si je suis bien couvert, je prends, pour rien aussi faut dire, le 1er sur ma liste, incompétent, lubrique, escroc, misogyne, raciste, homophobe, ignorant, méchant, dangereux, pourri, qu'il crève et vite.

pardon, un coup de sang, y a des trucs que je supporte plus...


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2010)

Ça va chauffer.


Facile...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va chauffer.



"Little brother" is watching you. 




tirhum a dit:


> Facile...



Ben ouais. Circulez : y'a rien à voir.


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2010)

Tant qu'on nous refourgue pas Raphael Mezrahi moi je dis ok 

Qu'est-ce qu'il croyait cette sous-merde de Val, que du Guillon, voir du Porte, on en trouvait partout, qu'ils étaient remplaçables au pied levé ?? S'ils l'étaient, seraient-ils contrôlables ? Bah non... cette crotte de Mezrahi, Dahan, ça remplace pas un Porte ou un Guillon, faut savoir choisir entre le talent et le produit. C'est facile d'être cynique, vulgaire, caustique, impertinent, lourd, grossier, mais sans le talent ça vaut que dalle.

Pourquoi pas Patrick Bosso aussi nan ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2010)

Désolé pour ceux qui aiment les nouvelles drôles, mais je trouve * celle-ci * affligeante et même inquiétante. Y'a plus d'justice !


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Désolé pour ceux qui aiment les nouvelles drôles, mais je trouve * celle-ci * affligeante et même inquiétante. Y'a plus d'justice !


Petit hoplite, tes lunettes, il te faut chausser...



tirhum a dit:


> Facile...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Petit hoplite, tes lunettes, il te faut chausser...



Je suis désolé de mon inattention...   :rose:   mais content d'être en bonne compagnie en ayant cité cette info qui m'a choqué.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Les républicains prennent un premier siège aux démocrates.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Je suis désolé de mon inattention...   :rose:   mais content d'être en bonne compagnie en ayant cité cette info qui m'a choqué.



Excellente nouvelle au demeurant pour tous les magouilleurs de Marchés Publics de France et de Navarre. Dormez tranquilles braves gens !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les républicains prennent un premier siège aux démocrates.



Je vous conseille vivement d'écouter l'interview sur France Inter de Peter Sellers du 2 novembre (émission 7/9)... ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les républicains prennent un premier siège aux démocrates.



Obama a commis une grosse erreur : au lieu d'aider les victimes, dans la crise des subprimes, il a préféré sauver les responsables de la crise. Il le paie aujourd'hui, ses électeurs ne sont plus motivés à se déplacer pour voter pour lui (particulièrement ceux devenus SDF à cause de la dite crise ) !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Obama a commis une grosse erreur : au lieu d'aider les victimes, dans la crise des subprimes, il a préféré sauver les responsables de la crise. Il le paie aujourd'hui, ses électeurs ne sont plus motivés à se déplacer pour voter pour lui (particulièrement ceux devenus SDF à cause de la dite crise ) !



Toi aussi, comme une bonne partie de l'électorat républicain, tu crois qu'on peut réformer un pays en moins de deux ans avec des mesures à l'emporte-pièce, destinées à rassurer le bon peuple? Qui ne demande rien d'autre qu'à être rassuré d'ailleurs. Le reste, il s'en fout, surtout si ça prend un peu de temps, voire des années&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je vous conseille vivement d'écouter l'interview sur France Inter de Peter Sellers du 2 novembre (émission 7/9)... ici



Flippant est assez juste je pense.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2010)

Peter Sellers... J'ai cru sur le coup qu'il s'agissait d'une viellle interview de feu l'acteur britannique du même nom (l'inspecteur Clouseau de la Panthère rose)...


----------



## fedo (3 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Obama a commis une grosse erreur : au lieu d'aider les victimes, dans la crise des subprimes, il a préféré sauver les responsables de la crise. Il le paie aujourd'hui, ses électeurs ne sont plus motivés à se déplacer pour voter pour lui (particulièrement ceux devenus SDF à cause de la dite crise ) !



malheureusement c'est bien plus compliqué.
c'est Bush et son administration qui ont sauvé AIG et Goldman Sachs, c'était à l'automne 2008.
s'ils ne l'avaient pas fait, tout le système mondial était par terre (ça veut dire notre argent numéraire disparu dans les nuages), les Etats endettés en faillite et les Etats excédentaires en passe de l'être.

Obama a fait passer une réforme financière qu'aucun autre pays n'a réussi à faire passer (la ministre française est contre la séparation banque de détail/spéculation sur fonds propres, même chose en Allemagne ou en Suisse par exemple).

mais il aurait du profiter du TARP pour nettoyer les conseils d'administration et les directions de Wall Street.
il aurait du faire stopper les saisies et expulsions de logement. mais c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire.
parce que ça aurait fait baisser la bourse encore plus bas. et donc après les actifs de la classe moyenne, ça aurait mis sur la paille les papy boomers retraités ou en passe de l'être qui représentent une bonne partie de la demande solvable.

le problème d'Obama c'est le chômage à 15%, la désindustrialisation du pays et l'absence d'investissement du privé. 

je vois mal qui pourrait résoudre ça en moins de 2 ans avec une circulation de monnaie ralentie.

Obama n'est pas responsable de l'effondrement du système post Bretton Woods et post accord de Marrakech dans lequel les USA doivent être déficitaires pour que les émergents se développent et que les Européens aient une croissance supérieure à 2%.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> malheureusement c'est bien plus compliqué.
> 
> &#8230;



Je voulais dire "électoralement parlant" : une grande partie de son électorat est constituée des gens qui ont payés les pots cassés de la crise, ils comptaient sur lui (à tort ou à raison, ça n'est pas le débat) pour les remettre sur les rails, et il a laissé les financiers continuer de les enterrer (que ça soit à son corps défendant n'y change rien), résultat, ils ne se dérangent plus pour aller voter, se disant que ça ne sert à rien !


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2010)

mur de son ou mur d'images ?


----------



## fedo (3 Novembre 2010)

une affaire de photoshopage touche Mme Lagarde (qui fait disparaître ses signes extérieures de richesse).

mais ce qui fait le plus pitié c'est le commentaire pompeux sous la photo en question:





petit rappel des faits sur l'excellence de l'analyse économique de Mme Lagarde


----------



## inkclub (3 Novembre 2010)

les nouveaux billets de monopoly arrivent :love:

@+


----------



## Chang (4 Novembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi aussi, comme une bonne partie de l'électorat républicain, tu crois qu'on peut réformer un pays en moins de deux ans avec des mesures à l'emporte-pièce, destinées à rassurer le bon peuple? Qui ne demande rien d'autre qu'à être rassuré d'ailleurs. Le reste, il s'en fout, surtout si ça prend un peu de temps, voire des années



Sans compter qu'une administration qui prend place en a pour au moins deux ans avant de pouvoir marquer son epoque. 

L'administration precedente a vote des lois/decrets etc qui se mettent toujours en place avec les suivants ... il y a un manque cruel de perspective dans cette election. 

L'interview de Huffington l'autre jour sur lemonde.fr etait tres interessante  a ce sujet ...


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> une affaire de photoshopage touche Mme Lagarde (qui fait disparaître ses signes extérieures de richesse).
> 
> mais ce qui fait le plus pitié c'est le commentaire pompeux sous la photo en question:
> 
> ...








Affligeant en effet, sans parler de sa prestation puante sur UMP/TF1, sur ceux qui "*s'amusent* à bloquer" :

Lagarde : la leçon aux grévistes qui "s'amusent" en affichant une garde-robe à 10 000 euros ?

La tête au bout d'une pique moi je dis


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2010)

Travailler ne suffit plus/pas.


----------



## fedo (4 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> les nouveaux billets de monopoly arrivent :love:
> 
> @+



600 milliard c'est la fourchette basse...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2010)

Premier gros souci pour l'A380.
En même temps ils ont l'air d'avoir la schkoumoune chez Quantas...


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Premier gros souci pour l'A380.



c'est le deuxième, il y a une collision sur le tarmac  de Roissy hier entre un A380 qui n'a que trois semaines et un A330  et puis sur l'accident de Qantas on attend de savoir l'origine (birdstrike ?) Et puis l'article devrait indiquer qu'il y a très longtemps que Qantas n'a pas eu d'accident avec des morts


----------



## rizoto (4 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Premier gros souci pour l'A380.
> En même temps ils ont l'air d'avoir la schkoumoune chez Quantas...



J'aime beaucoup la photo de droite.

voila le résultat quand on utilise des turbines british ...


----------



## fedo (4 Novembre 2010)

voici Pan, une lune de Saturne:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Novembre 2010)

tiens, en parlant de l'A380, j'ai croisé ce convoi la semaine dernière dans le sud-ouest... Petite pensée pour Mackie  ...
(le pano du bas est tout pourri, je sais, mais pas que ça à fout... si ça amuse qqun, photos dispo...  )


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tiens, en parlant de l'A380, j'ai croisé ce convoi la semaine dernière dans le sud-ouest... Petite pensée pour Mackie  ...
> (le pano du bas est tout pourri, je sais, mais pas que ça à fout... si ça amuse qqun, photos dispo...  )



Ce doit être MSN0676 le 15 em A380 de Singapore Airlines 

Le prochain convoi sera la 15/11/10 






et pour les fans, le dreamliner de boeing arrivera ce soir pour la première fois a Roissy ce soir


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2010)

même LF a eu un A380 d'abimer cette semaine


----------



## Madalvée (4 Novembre 2010)

Moi j'ai toujour été enthousiaste sur l'a380, ça fera des crash beaucoup plus meurtriers et larmoyants quand ça s'écrasera sur les pompes à Pujadas.


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2010)

Ouai pourquoi pas, quand on a pas ou peu de talent (je connais pas la dame mais bon), le *cul*ot ça peut aider, mais grosse et moche ça fonctionne moins bien je pense :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]UwNtLAj4y6U[/YOUTUBE]

Mais j'aime bien sinon


----------



## inkclub (4 Novembre 2010)

Réglements de comptes à Copé Corral * :bebe:*


@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Réglements de comptes à Copé Corral * :bebe:*
> 
> 
> @+



La méthode Copé habituelle, quoi, rien de nouveau sous le soleil :mouais:

 Quand je pense que pour la campagne des municipales de 1995, ce gangster est venu sonner à ma porte pour que je vote pour lui, et que je n'en ai pas profité pour le massacrer une bonne fois pour toutes &#8230; Quelle erreur aies-je commis ce jour là


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Et puis l'article devrait indiquer qu'il y a très longtemps que Qantas n'a pas eu d'accident avec des morts


Si ça continue ça va pas durer..


----------



## anty (5 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si ça continue ça va pas durer..



Un coup d'airbus à tous les coups...


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si ça continue ça va pas durer..



pourtant j'ai pris un A380 de Qantas et un 747 de la même compagnie  par contre il semble qu'ils ont eu en septembre un gros soucis de réacteur sur un autre 747, dès que crash-aerien (qui a crashé) revient je retrouve l'info 

edit : c'était le 30 aout



> On 30 August 2010, Qantas Flight 74, a Boeing 747-400 with 213 passengers and 18 crew, left San Francisco International Airport for Sydney. It suffered an engine turbine failure, with passengers witnessed sparks and flames streamed from the number-four engine exhaust just after 15 minutes from departing. ATSB's preliminary report revealed that as the engine vibrated, disintegrating parts were flung outwards, tore a large hole on the far side of the engine cover and peppered the near side with holes. The debris also hit the underside of the wing and puncturing the wing flaps. The plane turned around, dumped excess fuel and landed safely in San Francisco with no injuries



edit 2 : c'était aussi un réacteur RR sur le 747-400 lors de l'incident du 30 aout


----------



## fedo (7 Novembre 2010)

tiens des nouvelles de Christine Bravo.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Novembre 2010)

Melenchon chez Drucker, c'est hors charte ?


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> pourtant j'ai pris un A380 de Qantas et un 747 de la même compagnie  par contre il semble qu'ils ont eu en septembre un gros soucis de réacteur sur un autre 747, dès que crash-aerien (qui a crashé) revient je retrouve l'info
> 
> edit : c'était le 30 aout
> 
> ...



z'ont détecté de l'huile à un endroit où il ne devrait pas y en avoir sur 3 autres moteurs Trent 900.

ils doivent tester le scramjet sur les A380 chez Rolls Royce


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2010)

Gratos...


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> z'ont détecté de l'huile à un endroit où il ne devrait pas y en avoir sur 3 autres moteurs Trent 900.



ça m'enpeche pas une compagnie japonaise d'en commander 6, vu que les compagnies japonaise sont historiquement pro américaine c'est une jolie percé  (au passage la compagnie ne fait que du vol intérieur, ça promet des A380 a forte densité  )


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2010)

Gratos (bis) ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Gratos (bis) ?!...



D'un côté, c'est bien de le dénoncer, mais d'un autre côté, au fur et à mesure qu'ils se feront épingler, ils rectifieront, et ce, le plus souvent avec des motifs bidons (j'ai un exemple précis, d'une artère en ville à 2x4 voies-terreplein central plus une rangée d'emplacements de stationnement payant de chaque côté. Le stationnement ne gêne en rien la circulation, il n'est payant que pour faire rentrer du fric dans la caisse électorale de Copé, mais l'arrêté précise bien qu'il gêne la circulation !

La loi de 1884 était justifiée à l'époque, mais l'évolution de la situation l'a depuis transformée en une vaste hypocrisie dont le seul but est de mettre en place une pompe à fric supplémentaire ! Aujourd'hui, les endroits où le stationnement entrave la circulation, il n'est pas "payant", il est simplement interdit !


----------



## Chang (8 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Gratos...



Cette decision de faire travailler gratuitement des chomeurs pour leur rappeler le 9h/17h et ce que c'est d'aller bosser, j'avoue ni rien comprendre.

Si il y a du travail a leur donner, a ces chomeurs, pourquoi le faire gratuitement ? 

Et si il n'y a pas de travail, comment est ce qu'ils vont les occuper ces chomeurs ?

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2010)

C'est marrant, parce que le travail gratuit, du petit "intérêt général" au cassage de cailloux, dans l'histoire, c'est quand même sacrément associé à la punition des crimes et délits, non ?

Le gouvernement anglais considèrerait (inconsciement, bien entendu) que c'est un délit d'être au chomage ?

Je ne peux y croire.

Oh, vivement que notre gouvernement qui aime tant le "ça se fait ailleurs alors faut le faire aussi" entende parler de cette idée, il nous concoctera alors, j'en suis sûr, un de ces projets de loi dont il a le secret.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2010)

_"Ces derniers se verraient contraints d'effectuer 30 heures par semaine  de travail bénévole, donc non rémunéré, comme le ramassage d'ordures, le  balayage des rues ou l'entretien des parcs et jardins.(...)_ «Il s'agit simplement de redonner aux chômeurs une routine de travail,  ce qui rendra leur profil bien plus intéressant pour un employeur qui  cherche à pourvoir un poste», explique une source proche du ministère  britannique du Travail au _Guardian_."

Londres et Paris vont pouvoir lancer leur partenariat ordures ménagères : à la prochaine grève des éboueurs en France il n'y aura plus qu'à faire venir les chômeurs britanniques pour faire le travail gratuitement.

And the winner is : Benoist Apparu ! Ponk est un visionnaire


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> And the winner is : Benoist Apparu ! Ponk est un visionnaire


Rhââââ pitain lui je le supporte pas! La parfaite tête à claque du lèche-cul premier de la classe.


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhââââ pitain lui je le supporte pas! La parfaite tête à claque du lèche-cul premier de la classe.



Mais non. Il est juste décomplexé, comme ils disent..


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> Mais non. Il est juste décomplexé, comme ils disent..


Ben ouais, tant qu'il se prenait des baffes à la récré il était surement complexé. Du coup il a fait politicard et maintenant il chie sur les autres sans complexe.
Cunnanrd!


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> La parfaite tête à claque du lèche-cul premier de la classe.



Clair


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> And the winner is : Benoist Apparu !  Ponkeun visionnst aire





> Rhââââ pitain lui je le supporte pas! La parfaite tête à claque du lèche-cul premier de la classe.



exclu mondiale: on a retrouvé la photo de Benoît Apparu avant l'opération.

on comprend mieux maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhââââ pitain lui je le supporte pas! La parfaite tête à claque du lèche-cul premier de la classe.


 
Ah ça, il y a des sac en papier sur la tête qui se perdent, moi j'te l'dis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> moi j'te l'dit !



Môssieur Ponque, vous me copierez 100 fois le verbe "dire" à la première personne du singulier du présent de l'indicatif (avec les consonnes en vert et les voyelles en rouge) !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2010)

OTAR©


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2010)

Finalement les Bleus réclament leur prime.


----------



## anty (9 Novembre 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Novembre 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Finalement les Bleus réclament leur prime.


Classe :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2010)

Qui a dit "bouffons" ?


----------



## anty (9 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui a dit "bouffons" ?



Je le pense très fortement en tout cas..!


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> :mouais:





CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Classe :mouais:





gKatarn a dit:


> Qui a dit "bouffons" ?





anty a dit:


> Je le pense très fortement en tout cas..!



Cette conversation est palpitante.


----------



## fedo (9 Novembre 2010)

tout ça se passe à Los Angeles en 2010:

il va fumer tranquillement un joint dans un navire des gardes côtes US

et, très spectaculaire, tir d'un missile non identifié depuis la mer à 50 kilomètres de Los Angeles hier soir. visible dans une bonne partie de la Californie du Sud. mais l'US Navy n'est pas au courant. apparemment un petit message à destination de Pékin.


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2010)

Ça me (à d'autres aussi) fait une belle jambe, tiens !...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça me (à d'autres aussi) fait une belle jambe, tiens !...



information à mettre en face de celle-ci...


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2010)

Mais enfin, vous voulez pas essayer de vous décomplexer un peu quoi ?!


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> Mais enfin, vous voulez pas essayer de vous décomplexer un peu quoi ?!


Par contre, là :



tirhum a dit:


> Ça me (à d'autres aussi) fait une belle jambe, tiens !...


Si toi, ça te fais une belle jambe, moi je veux bien la voir...
Ta belle jambe...  
(même les deux !... :love


----------



## inkclub (9 Novembre 2010)

la chasse au canard est ouverte  :love:

@+


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2010)

la bière serait a l'origine de la civilisation !, venez vous civiliser avec moi, j'ai des bières


----------



## KARL40 (9 Novembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> Mais enfin, vous voulez pas essayer de vous décomplexer un peu quoi ?!



En tout cas, la n° 2 de LVMH, Antonio Belloni est tout à fait décomplexé lui ...

C'était notre série sur les suites du G20 de Londres (2009) qui annonçait la moralisation 
du capitalisme ...


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> venez vous civiliser avec moi, j'ai des bières


Z'avez des bottes en caoutchouc, quelqu'un ?!...


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'avez des bottes en caoutchouc, quelqu'un ?!...



c'est arriver juste une fois, il y a très longtemps, un soir de saint nicolas en gelbique


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est arriver juste une fois, il y a très longtemps, un soir de saint nicolas en gelbique



Et sinon, une piscine, dans le sud de la France &#8230; Ou bien tu étais trop "civilisé" pour t'en souvenir ?


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et sinon, une piscine, dans le sud de la France  Ou bien tu étais trop "civilisé" pour t'en souvenir ?



la c'est pas pareil, c'était avec du cote du Rhône


----------



## inkclub (9 Novembre 2010)

un chômeur de plus :love:

@+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est arriver juste une fois, il y a très longtemps, un soir de saint nicolas en gelbique



Et d'ailleurs tu l'as croisé, le grand saint Je crois qu'il y a encore des photos sur la toile 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------

Mince, plus de photos


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2010)

Des pompiers en uniforme dans une revue pornographique


----------



## inkclub (11 Novembre 2010)

début de G20, pardon G2 à Séoul  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------

qui veut gagner des euros :love:

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> qui veut gagner des euros :love:
> 
> @+



Si ça pouvait éradiquer cette incitation au voyeurisme malsain qu'est la téléréalité de nos écrans, ça serait toujours ça de gagné, et puis, ils pourraient toujours nous passer des westerns avec John Wayne à la place !  :love:


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2010)

Record du monde :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (11 Novembre 2010)

En même temps le hamster doit être juste derrière la sauterelle.
Ils s'assoient dessus comme si c'était des poufs ces monstres (j'ai bien écrit _pouf_, je tiens à le préciser)


----------



## Fìx (11 Novembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps le hamster doit être juste derrière la sauterelle.
> Ils s'assoient dessus comme si c'était des poufs ces monstres (j'ai bien écrit _pouf_, je tiens à le préciser)



Ouais c'est ça, c'est ça.... rigolez ouais! 

Mais moi j'serai vous, je savourerai votre chance!


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Record du monde :rose:



Je suis vraiment surpis que JPTK n'ai pas encore réagi 



> Les testicules ont en effet tendance à être plus volumineux chez les espèces dont les femelles ont de nombreux partenaires.
> Cela  permet notamment au mâle qui produit le plus de sperme d'avoir un   avantage sur ses rivaux puisqu'il a ainsi plus de chances de féconder la   femelle et de transmettre son matériel génétique.
> La decticelle  côtière, dont la femelle a en moyenne 23 partenaires au  cours de ses  deux mois de vie adulte, n'aurait pas dû déroger à la  règle. Surprise:  les mâles aux testicules hypertrophiés produisent moins  de sperme à  chaque éjaculation!
> En l'occurrence, l'étude semble indiquer que les  gonades démesurées des  mâles de cette espèce les rendent capables de  féconder un très grand  nombre de femelles sans tomber à court de  sperme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

Voilà ce que vous risquez dans un aéroport américain si vous refusez de passer par les "porno-scanners" (les nouveaux portiques de sécurité qui permettent de voir à travers les vêtements).  

Je traduis pour les non-anglophones l'article de George Donnely :

_La TSA [pour The Transportation Security Administration] avait choisi Meg McLain pour un contrôle spécial. Ils voulaient quelle passe par un des nouveaux porno-scanners. Quand elle refusa, les agents de la TSA firent un énorme scandale. Lorsqu elle demanda ce quils comptaient lui faire, ils perdirent les pédales. Les agents de la TSA crièrent sur elle, la menottèrent à une chaise, déchirèrent son billet, appelèrent 12 policiers de Miami et lescortèrent finalement hors de laéroport. Écoutez son histoire telle quelle la racontée à la radio dans lémission Free Talk Live la nuit dernière. Cela devient vraiment effrayant._


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2010)

*Le roi du porno suédois veut ouvrir une série d&#8217;hôtels cinq étoiles  où la nuit ne vous coûte que vos ébats sexuels, filmés et diffusés sur  Internet.*


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Novembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Le roi du porno suédois veut ouvrir une série dhôtels cinq étoiles  où la nuit ne vous coûte que vos ébats sexuels, filmés et diffusés sur  Internet.*


Y'a pas de formulaire pour s'inscrire :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2010)

Mouarf !...


----------



## inkclub (12 Novembre 2010)

des alcooliques réunis pour décider comment ne plus boire, se contentent de prendre un dernier verre  :hosto:

@+


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2010)

les ricains réussissent a faire dire a la SNCF ce qu'elle n'a jamais voulu dire après des tentatives de procès en france


----------



## inkclub (12 Novembre 2010)

l'avion en carton 

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2010)

un avionch en cartonch, ça plairait à Linda de Souza, ça !


----------



## inkclub (12 Novembre 2010)

un avionch en cartonch, ça plairait à Linda de Souza, ça ! 

c'est sa valise qui a servi à fabriquer l'avion :bebe:

@+


----------



## inkclub (13 Novembre 2010)

mémoires, enfin presque  :love:

@+


----------



## inkclub (13 Novembre 2010)

la crise est derrière nous, dixit Mme Lagarde, enfin presque :love:

@+


----------



## inkclub (13 Novembre 2010)

tout va bien :love:

ne vous en faites pas  :bebe:

ayez confiance  :afraid:

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2010)

Remaniement: le bal des vampires

Tout ça pour finir figurant.


----------



## boodou (14 Novembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Remaniement: le bal des vampires
> 
> Tout ça pour finir figurant.



En tout cas ça fonctionne, on en parle, la presse pond de l'article, et pendant ce temps ...
Pendant ce temps les vrais sujets restent dans l'ombre. :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> En tout cas ça fonctionne, on en parle, la presse pond de l'article, et pendant ce temps ...
> Pendant ce temps les vrais sujets restent dans l'ombre. :sleep:



Certes. 

Mais ce qui m'a intéressé dans cet article est la vacuité de cette bataille de chiffonniers pour décrocher un strapontin, les fauteuils étant réservés aux conseillers de Sarko qui sont les vrais ministres.

Sinon, que Sarko mette untel ou untel, je m'en tape et ça ne changera pas fondamentalement les choses.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Pendant ce temps les vrais sujets restent dans l'ombre. :sleep:



Ah ? y a des vrais sujets


----------



## inkclub (14 Novembre 2010)

Citation:
     					Envoyé par *boodou* 

 
_Pendant ce temps les vrais sujets restent dans l'ombre. :sleep:_



gKatarn a dit:


> Ah ? y a des vrais sujets
> 
> celui-ci  :love:
> 
> @+




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

*Christine déprimée, Laurence oubliée et Jean-Louis libéré...  :love: *


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Christine déprimée, Laurence oubliée et Jean-Louis libéré...  :love: *





> Mais vendredi, dans la précipitation du départ, Sarkozy a posé un lapin à la patronne des patrons. Il a oublié la n° 1 du Medef à Séoul.



Ben oui, mais ça ne règle rien, vu que les coréens n'ont pas voulu la garder, ils nous l'ont renvoyée !


----------



## Madalvée (14 Novembre 2010)

Bah, vu que c'est elle qui décide de tout en France c'est quand même un peu gros.


----------



## inkclub (14 Novembre 2010)

Ben oui, mais ça ne règle rien, vu que les coréens n'ont pas voulu la garder, ils nous l'ont renvoyée ! 

une solution, la visite de marseille, les nouveaux endroits in  :bebe:

@+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> une solution, la visite de marseille, les nouveaux endroits in  :bebe:
> 
> @+



Comme quoi... Y'a pas que chez nous ... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2010)

Marseille, c'est pas la banlieue de la Corse ? 



Pas taper Tonton  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Marseille, c'est pas la banlieue de la Corse ?



C'est plus ce que c'était depuis que les bobos parisiens ont débarqué, la truffe au vent, les investissements des fonds de pensions amerloques ont fait le reste...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais ça ne règle rien, vu que les coréens n'ont pas voulu la garder, ils nous l'ont renvoyée !


hi hi ! mdr ! on fini toujours par payer "ses" boulettes ! elle est deja pas belle, la Parisot a du sacrément faire la gueule !


----------



## fedo (15 Novembre 2010)

chez Quantas on les accumule. 
après avoir accusé Airbus, vont-ils accuser Boeing


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2010)

"Dans le cochon, tout est bon" !...  

"Révolutionnaire" !...


----------



## inkclub (15 Novembre 2010)

encore de la faute de ben laden  :love:

@+


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> hi hi ! mdr ! on fini toujours par payer "ses" boulettes ! elle est deja pas belle, la Parisot a du sacrément faire la gueule !



Le fait que Frédéric Lefebvre soit son ministre ne va pas arranger la situation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le fait que Frédéric Lefebvre soit son ministre ne va pas arranger la situation.



Meuuuuh nan, que vas tu chercher là, il va même sûrement lui expliquer que c'est "pour son bien", que le nain l'a laissée là bas !


----------



## inkclub (15 Novembre 2010)

666,66 la bête est toujours vivante  :love:

un cadeau pour les gones

si il vous reste quelques euros sur votre compte, c'est peut être le moment de les retirer

Mais ils s&#8217;inquiètent de la situation des banques, et en particulier de  la principale d&#8217;entre elles, la Bank of Ireland, qui vient d&#8217;annoncer  une chute de 40% de ses profits, après avoir reconnu le retrait par de  gros déposants de 10 milliards d&#8217;euros en septembre dernier. 

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------

coke en stock  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

achat konseil 47  :love:

dépêchez-vous les stocks sont limités :bebe: :style:

@+


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Novembre 2010)

Je carbonisais des poupées barbies, après que Sonnyboy ai eus des rapports incestueux avec celles-ci. :love:


----------



## inkclub (16 Novembre 2010)

les caves se rebiffent, mdr :love:

égalité homme femme

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> égalité homme femme
> 
> @+



Ça, c'est déjà bu, en le lisant, j'ai l'impression que rue89 a juste fait un copier/coller d'un article sorti ailleurs en septembre ou octobre (ça me parait vraiment être du "mot pour mot" :mouais, et déjà évoqué ici en ce temps.


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) et déjà évoqué ici en ce temps.


Par l'hypnotiseur niçois...


----------



## inkclub (16 Novembre 2010)

un journaliste de rue89 a du vouloir tester :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2010)

Et hop !...
Sitôt viré...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et hop !...
> Sitôt viré...



Comme disait Coluche, à propos des hommes politique qui préféraient foutre du pognon dans les prisons plutôt que dans les écoles :



> Quand tu es ministre, s'il y a une chose de sûre, c'est que tu ne retourneras pas à l'école, tandis qu'en prison &#8230; Faut voir !



L'était trop fort, ce Coluche :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Novembre 2010)

Régalez-vous.
Une sélection d'images insolites prises par les opérateurs de Google Street view


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Régalez-vous.
> Une sélection d'images insolites prises par les opérateurs de Google Street view



il y a quand même pas mal de pute


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il y a quand même pas mal de pute


On dit « travailleuses du sexe » 

Tiens au fait existe-t-il des travaill*eurs* du sexe ? 

Merci pour les photos


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> On dit « travailleuses du sexe »
> 
> Tiens au fait existe-t-il des travaill*eurs* du sexe ?



ça dépend si tu es une fille et si tu veux du gratuit ou du payant  si c'est du gratuit c'est du bénévolat


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il y a quand même pas mal de pute



Une figure sur une photo dont japprécie lironie  à vous de deviner laquelle


----------



## CheepnisAroma (16 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça dépend si tu es une fille et si tu veux du gratuit ou du payant  si c'est du gratuit c'est du bénévolat


:rateau: En effet. Bien vu.


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2010)

Ne désépérons pas des actions des instances internationales



On vit vraiment une époque formidable...


----------



## inkclub (16 Novembre 2010)

punaise :love:

big brother

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

une chaîne ou il n'y aura pas le petit nicolas  :love:

@+


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2010)

Claude François is back ou la vie d'un geek c'est dur 

droit au mariage homo, croisons les doigts


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2010)

Les Américains majoritairement favorables au remplacement de la peine de mort


----------



## inkclub (17 Novembre 2010)

low cost, very low :love:

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

1) Le titre de l'article (je vous mets pas tout, trop long, mais sachez que le type a été exécuté en 2000 après refus par le gouverneur du Texas :G.W. Bush de faire procéder à l'analyse ADN qui aurait réfutée la seule et unique preuve matérielle retenue contre lui) :




2) Les pubs contextuelles de Google en bas de page :






C'est d'un goût (encore © Coluche) !


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2010)

Juste après le tsunami j'avais fait des capture avec des pubs pour aller faire du surf au srilanka


----------



## fedo (17 Novembre 2010)

Charles Millon confirme les rétro commissions dans l'affaire de Karachi...


----------



## Dead head (17 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> droit au mariage homo, croisons les doigts





macinside a dit:


> Les Américains majoritairement favorables au remplacement de la peine de mort



Dans les deux cas, espérons !


----------



## inkclub (17 Novembre 2010)

antimatière au cern 

le truc rond en suisse avec des trous :love:

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> le truc rond en suisse avec des trous :love:



Une meule d'emmenthal ? :rateau:


----------



## inkclub (18 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une meule d'emmenthal ? :rateau:



ah c'est l'antimatière qui fait les trous dans les meules d'emmenthal, y sont forts ces suisses :love:


qui a piraté qui ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Novembre 2010)

A normal day.


----------



## inkclub (18 Novembre 2010)

pas assez grand, ma fille, pas assez grand :love:

80 euros de taxe copie privée pour un disque dur de 5 To ?

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

vive la gravité 

@+


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2010)

C'est pas fini...


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pas fini...




Coooorrrrbeeillllll ton univers impitoyable


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2010)

Fracture des seins ?!... 



> On a envie de savoir ce qui s&#8217;est passé avec nos seins.


----------



## KARL40 (19 Novembre 2010)

Cette connerie de Facebook peut servir à virer des gens !

http://www.liberation.fr/societe/01...ur-avoir-denigre-leur-hierarchie-sur-facebook

Prochaine étape ...
La délation suite à une bouffe entre amis ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Fracture des seins ?!...



Que dire ? "Où ta passion des nichons va-t-elle se nicher ?", ou bien encore "prothèses, Noël, même combat !".


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Cette connerie de Facebook peut servir à virer des gens ! ...



Facebook, c'est mal


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2010)

KARL40 a dit:


> Cette connerie de Facebook peut servir à virer des gens !
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/societe/01...ur-avoir-denigre-leur-hierarchie-sur-facebook
> 
> ...



Faut vraiment être une burne pour ne pas régler les paramètres de confidentialité de Facebook :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faut vraiment être une burne pour ne pas régler les paramètres de confidentialité de Facebook :rateau:



Facebook c'est comme une voiture: si t'apprends pas à la conduire, tu vas te faire un mur, un jour où l'autre. Toujours plus facile d'accuser l'outil, que de se remettre en question et de réfléchir à ce qu'on fait et à ce qu'on dit.

Et quand je vois la palanquée de gens qui utilisent leur mur - public (même avec des paramètres réglés correctement) - comme une messagerie privée, et qui publient photos à tire-larigot, je me fais du soucis.  Pour eux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> je me fais du soucis.  Pour eux.



Ta compassion te perdra !


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2010)

Allez hop !... 
Encore un "truc" de plus à rajouter à "l'affaire"...


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2010)

Va nous la jouer "Caliméro", lui ?!&#8230;
Après avoir prodigué tant de "gentillesses" à d'autres, avant...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2010)

L&#8217;éleveur donnait du cannabis à ses canards : condamné.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> L&#8217;éleveur donnait du cannabis à ses canards : condamné.





> Placé en garde à vue, le sexagénaire avait tenté une première fois de  justifier de l&#8217;usage vétérinaire du cannabis. « C&#8217;est la première fois  qu&#8217;on nous raconte une chose comme ça », ont noté dans leur  procès-verbal les gendarmes, pourtant habitués aux justifications  oiseuses en matière de stupéfiants.



L'usage vétérinaire de Cannabis sativa est avéré dans la majeure partie de l'Asie du Sud-Est, et toute l'Afrique sub-saharienne.
Elle évite non seulement le vermifuge, mais aussi le recours aux hormones, les volailles gagnant en appétit en ingérant les graines de beuh.

Ce journaliste, ces gendarmes et ces juges incultes méritent de crever de malbouffe autant que d'ignorance.


----------



## inkclub (19 Novembre 2010)

*Irlande: hémorragie des dépôts des clients pour la banque AIB :love:*

si il vous reste des noisettes chez l'ecureuil, il est peut-être temps des les retirer :bebe:

ou l'échanger contre du cesium 

@+


----------



## Dead head (20 Novembre 2010)

L'ONU condamne les assassinats  , mais* exclut de sa condamnation les assassinats d'homosexuel(le)s* :mouais: .


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> L'ONU condamne les assassinats  , mais* exclut de sa condamnation les assassinats d'homosexuel(le)s* :mouais: .



Attention à ne pas s'arrêter au titre volontairement provocateur de l'article. Ils ne sont pas exclus, sinon ça voudrait dire que l'ONU laisserait faire ce genre d'assassinat sans réagir. Simplement ils ne sont plus explicitement cités, mais regroupés dans "discriminations sur toute autre base". 
Maintenant on peut discuter longuement, mais perso je préfère une résolution adoptée au prix d'une concession à pas de résolution du tout.


----------



## inkclub (20 Novembre 2010)

*Il est désormais interdit de boycotter*

* :love:*


@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Il est désormais interdit de boycotter*
> 
> * :love:*
> 
> ...



Ben ni toi ni libé n'êtes dans le coup :

- Toi, parce qu'il n'est pas interdit de boycotter, mais interdit d'appeler au boycott, ce qui n'est pas la même chose, 

- et Libé, parce qu'il y a longtemps que l'appel au boycott est interdit en France, tout ce qu'a fait MAM, c'est de renforcer les peines s'appliquant lorsque cet appel concerne l'ensemble des produits d'un pays, rien d'autre !


----------



## fedo (20 Novembre 2010)

oui ce n'est pas nouveau.
l'appel est boycott est interdit par le code de la consommation il me semble.

les derniers pays qui appellent régulièrement au boycott des produits des autres sont les régimes d'Iran et la Chine (par exemple quand un président français rencontre le _dalaï_-_lama)_...

c'est parfaitement stupide et inutile dans le monde d'aujourd'hui.
parce que si le pays d'en face fait la même chose (et il est fondé à le faire), tout le monde est perdant.


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2010)

Tout arrive !

Bon, le titre omet de rajouter 'dans certains cas', mais faut bien vendre, s'pas ? Et on ne va pas bouder notre plaisir pour si peu.


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2010)

ils lui ont changer les piles a Benoit XVI64 ?


----------



## fedo (21 Novembre 2010)

enfin une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Chang (22 Novembre 2010)

Cantona et les banques (in english).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Cantona et les banques (in english).



Putain cong ! :affraid: Mais alors, si j'ai bien tout suivi, ceux qui sont à découvert, eux, ils doivent rapporter l'argent à leur banque ! :rateau:

Bon, cela dit, dès cet aprem, je vais retirer les 17,63 &#8364; de mon livret et les 26,35 &#8364; de mon compte courant ! :hein:  j'm'en vais te la foutre à genoux, moi, c'te BNP !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Novembre 2010)

héhéhé...  :love:

[DM]xfq1b5[/DM]


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> héhéhé...  :love:



Ouais :mouais: au second degré, alors, parce que je suis sûr qu'en fait, c'est pas ses idées, c'est juste de la propagande électoraliste pour piquer des électeurs à Sarko ! 




NB : c'est du second degré, hein, en vrai, j'étais mort de rire !


----------



## boodou (22 Novembre 2010)

L'insécurité augmente ! 





_(tout va très bien, madame la marquise ! tout va très bien, tout va très bien )_


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Putain cong ! :affraid: Mais alors, si j'ai bien tout suivi, ceux qui sont à découvert, eux, ils doivent rapporter l'argent à leur banque ! :rateau:


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : un jour mon banquier me faisait la remarque que j'étais un client sur mais pas rentable, parce que jamais à découvert, et que donc je ne payais jamais d'agios.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Novembre 2010)

*FNAC : le piratage, cest mal*


----------



## inkclub (22 Novembre 2010)

google a un taux d'imposition effectif extrêmement bas - estimé à 2,4 %, mieux que mamie zinzin :love:

plus d'explication pour les 2,4%


@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Putain cong ! :affraid: Mais alors, si j'ai bien tout suivi, ceux qui sont à découvert, eux, ils doivent rapporter l'argent à leur banque ! :rateau:
> 
> Bon, cela dit, dès cet aprem, je vais retirer les 17,63 &#8364; de mon livret et les 26,35 &#8364; de mon compte courant ! :hein:  j'm'en vais te la foutre à genoux, moi, c'te BNP !



*Hasta la victoria siempre (in french)  :love:

au suivant 
*


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> L'insécurité augmente !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Le 30 pouces : le nouveau système antivol d'Apple. Aucune porte fracturée ne lui résiste : ça ne passe pas !


----------



## inkclub (23 Novembre 2010)

ma petite entreprise :love:

@+


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2010)

Un pas en avant, deux pas en arrière. Benoit XVI danserait-il le tango ?

_Elle [l'homosexualité] reste quelque chose qui s'oppose à l'essence même de ce que Dieu a voulu à l'origine_
Vous, je ne sais pas, mais aucun des gays que je connais n'a choisi de l'être. Ils le sont, point barre. Donc si Dieu existe, c'est de par sa volonté qu'ils le sont, puisque c'est lui qui nous a créés, non ?

S'pas compliqué à comprendre pourtant. Ou si j'ai faux, alors faut qu'on m'explique pourquoi.


----------



## inkclub (23 Novembre 2010)

*Les fans de Booba (rap) créent la panique au Virgin des Champs-Elysées :love:*


@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> si j'ai faux, alors faut qu'on m'explique pourquoi.



Ben tu as faux, car contrairement à ce que tu semble penser, ce n'est pas dieu qui a créé l'homme, mais l'homme qui a créé Dieu, donc, Dieu n'a aucune volonté propre et n'est animé que par celle de "son représentant sur terre" (j'ai failli écrire "son représentant local :rateau, donc, ce que dit le pape est "parole d'évangile", forcément. 

Dieu, c'est un peu comme la psychanalyse : si tu n'y crois pas (à la psychanalyse), c'est que tu dois te faire psychanalyser parce que tu as un problème psychique que seule la psychanalyse peut guérir 

Quant aux gays, ben je pense, môssieur Ratzinger, que la moindre des choses serait de leur appliquer la règle la plus élémentaire en matière de respect de la personne : "on ne juge les gens que sur ce qu'ils font, pas sur ce qu'ils sont" ! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2010)

"Copé's touch"...


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu as faux, car contrairement à ce que tu semble penser, ce n'est pas dieu qui a créé l'homme, mais l'homme qui a créé Dieu, .../...


C'est également mon avis, mais j'essaie de me mettre à la place de monsieur XVI, qui n'est pas du même .


----------



## boodou (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dieu, c'est un peu comme la psychanalyse : si tu n'y crois pas (à la psychanalyse), c'est que tu dois te faire psychanalyser parce que tu as un problème psychique que seule la psychanalyse peut guérir



On voit là que tu maîtrises le sujet.


----------



## fedo (24 Novembre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> On voit là que tu maîtrises le sujet.




je rejoins P77 sur le fond.

et toute ma sympathie à Michel Onfray.


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

> Introduction
> Les pressostats simples de la série P77 sont
> conçus pour des applications de réfrigération,
> en haute pression (HP) ou en basse pression
> ...


Donc tu réjoins ça? Intéressant.... EEcoute courage!​​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> ​Donc tu réjoins ça? Intéressant.... EEcoute courage!​​



Dis donc, toi, tu ne serais pas en train de prétendre que je fais de l'aérophagie, là, par hasard


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Elle est surtout en train de se "répandre" partout, notre amie Viorika...


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Thirhum, je ne comprends pas, tu as un problème? Ce forum existe pour les discussions, j'ai le temps libre, je veux parler aux gens. Quel mal ai je fait pour toi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Thirhum, je ne comprends pas, tu as un problème? Ce forum existe pour les discussions, j'ai le temps libre, je veux parler aux gens. Quel mal ai je fait pour toi?



Ouais.
ben si tu pouvais choisir un sujet et tout raconter sur le même...


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Thirhum, je ne comprends pas, tu as un problème? Ce forum existe pour les discussions, j'ai le temps libre, je veux parler aux gens. Quel mal ai je fait pour toi?


Je n'ai aucun souci... 
(lire l'ajout à ton "message")


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Non, mais je ne crois pas. tu vas me dictir ou je dois poster?:modo:


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Non, mais je ne crois pas. tu vas me dictir ou je dois poster?:modo:


Relis... calmement... 

Sinon, dépêchez-vous !... 
(consommez, consommez...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Novembre 2010)

Comment qu'elle est lourde, elle...


(bis)


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Comment qu'elle est lourde, elle...
> 
> 
> (bis)



Non, mais attends, mec, on me fait des commantaires à la con et tu veux que je laisse tout aller? Je suis sur forims en train de discuter tranquilement sur les différents topics et on me dit non! C'est quoi ce bazaar????:casse: Et tu veux après que je ne ralle pas? Pourras-tu te laisser faire comme ça brutallement?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

*Il se coupe le pénis, égorge un animal et s'électrocute*


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Non, mais attends, mec, on me fait des commantaires à la con et tu veux que je laisse tout aller? Je suis sur forims en train de discuter tranquilement sur les différents topics et on me dit non! C'est quoi ce bazaar????:casse: Et tu veux après que je ne ralle pas? Pourras-tu te laisser faire comme ça brutallement?


Ah parce que tu trouves que tirhum a été brutal?

Faut apprendre à lire...


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Non, mais attends, mec, on me fait des commantaires à la con et tu veux que je laisse tout aller? Je suis sur forims en train de discuter tranquilement sur les différents topics et on me dit non! C'est quoi ce bazaar????:casse: Et tu veux après que je ne ralle pas? Pourras-tu te laisser faire comme ça brutallement?


Décidément...
On ne te dit pas "non".
Tu t'inscris, et tu postes 15 messages en deux heures de temps, mis à part le fait que ça puisse passer pour du flood, je te fais une remarque (peut-être un peu abrupte, je m'en excuse) polie, mais tu ne me lis pas et tu me réponds en le prenant de haut...
Encore une fois sur portfolio, les règles ne sont pas les mêmes que sur les autres sections du forum...
Tu es prié de les lire, au moins... 
Et d'accepter les remarques des modérateurs : ça, tu n'as pas le choix...



P.S :sinon, cet autoportrait ?!...  :love: 



gloup gloup a dit:


> *Il se coupe le pénis, égorge un animal et s'électrocute*


Ils ne disent pas ce qu'il a pris... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

Auvergnat !... 

Man&#339;uvres en coulisses ?!...


----------



## jugnin (24 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Décidément...
> On ne te dit pas "non".
> Tu t'inscris, et tu postes 15 messages en deux heures de temps, mis à part le fait que ça puisse passer pour du flood, je te fais une remarque (peut-être un peu abrupte, je m'en excuse) polie, mais tu ne me lis pas et tu me réponds en le prenant de haut...
> Encore une fois sur portfolio, les règles ne sont pas les mêmes que sur les autres sections du forum...
> ...



Perds pas ton temps, tirhum. Elle est lourde, c'est tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Non, mais attends, mec, on me fait des commantaires à la con et tu veux que je laisse tout aller? Je suis sur forims en train de discuter tranquilement sur les différents topics et on me dit non! C'est quoi ce bazaar????:casse: Et tu veux après que je ne ralle pas? Pourras-tu te laisser faire comme ça brutallement?



Bon, au lieu de faire des commentaires oiseux coucou: bobby), je vais tenter de t'expliquer, ça sera plus profitable :

Des points importants :

1) Un forum n'est pas un espace de "chat", pour chatter, il y a iChat, MSN, et j'en passe. Dans un forum, chaque discussion (ou topic) a un thème et on doit s'y tenir.

2) Chaque forum, et dans une moindre mesure, chaque topic a ses règles (pour les topics, elles sont exposées dans le premier post du topic s'il y en a de spéciales, sinon, ce sont les règles générales du forum qui s'appliquent), et il y a des modératteurs chargés de faire respecter ces règles. Tirhum (Titi pour les intimes) est un de ces modérateurs (les modos sont repérables à leur pseudo inscrit en vert, au lieu de bleu pour les membres), et il est précisément celui du forum où as transgressé la règle du topic où tu t'es accroché avec lui (Autoportrait, où on ne peut en principe poster qu'à condition de faire figurer un auto-portrait dans le post), il a donc fait son travail en te le disant.

3) Tu as bien sûr le droit d'être en désaccord avec la décision d'un modo, mais dans ce cas tu dois le lui faire savoir par message privé, et non en public. Si le désaccord continue, tu peux t'adresser, toujours en privé, à un administrateur (pseudos en rouge ou en noir) qui tranchera.

Voilà les règles de fonctionnement de MacGe. j'espère qu'elles te conviendront parce que de toute façon, il n'est pas question de les changer pour qui que ce soit.


----------



## jugnin (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...


  Il a raison !


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Perds pas ton temps, tirhum. Elle est lourde, c'est tout.


Crétin !... 



jugnin a dit:


> Il a raison !


Crétin !... 

(bis) :love:


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Il se coupe le pénis, égorge un animal et s'électrocute*





tirhum a dit:


> Ils ne disent pas ce qu'il a pris...


JP est pas passé par la Bulgarie, récemment ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

Voilà !... 
C'est d'la faute à Jipé !...


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, au lieu de faire des commentaires oiseux coucou: bobby), je vais tenter de t'expliquer, ça sera plus profitable :
> 
> Des points importants :
> 
> ...



Merci Pascal


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> JP est pas passé par la Bulgarie, récemment ?





tirhum a dit:


> Voilà !...
> C'est d'la faute à Jipé !...



Qui?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Qui?



*KATE !*


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, au lieu de faire des commentaires oiseux coucou: bobby), je vais tenter de t'expliquer, ça sera plus profitable :
> 
> Des points importants :
> 
> ...




tain ça c'est de l'actu amusante...ou pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, au lieu de faire des commentaires oiseux gnagna



C'est pas oiseux, c'est vrai.


----------



## inkclub (24 Novembre 2010)

demain c'est notre tour   :bebe:

a l'ombre des jeunes filles en pleurs @+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

*Salaires des fonctionnaires européens: la justice donne tort aux Etats :bebe:
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas oiseux, c'est vrai.



Oh toi, l'oiseux de mauvaise augure &#8230;


----------



## inkclub (24 Novembre 2010)

Citation:
     					Envoyé par *bobbynountchak* 

 
_C'est pas oiseux, c'est vrai. _




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh toi, l'oiseux de mauvaise augure



j'adore cette discussion,

sinon à vendre : croc de boucher, poing américain, batte de baseball, ak47 (peu servi)
espèces seulement, venir les chercher clos des roses marseille.  :love:

@+


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2010)

C koi votre IP ?!...


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Non, mais attends, mec, on me fait des commantaires à la con et tu veux que je laisse tout aller? Je suis sur forims en train de discuter tranquilement sur les différents topics et on me dit non! C'est quoi ce bazaar????:casse: Et tu veux après que je ne ralle pas? Pourras-tu te laisser faire comme ça brutallement?




Non, tu as raison, il faut toujours réfléchir avant de se laisser faire brutalement.
Sinon, est-ce que tu aimes la sodomie ?
:love:


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Il se coupe le pénis, égorge un animal et s'électrocute*



et il est toujours en vie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Perds pas ton temps, tirhum. Elle est lourde, c'est tout.


 
Mais lourde... combien de PNA, d'après toi ? J'ai du mal à me rendre compte.


----------



## inkclub (25 Novembre 2010)

vous avez pas 1 euro, svp merci :bebe: 

c'est par pour moi, c'est pour mon copain nicolas  

@+


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Novembre 2010)

Ces chantres de la rigueur (pour les autres) et du dégraissement de l'État sont les recordman du déficit budgétaire et de l'inflation des dépenses publiques.
Y'a un truc bizarre, là-dedans, non ?
Sauf à penser que ces types nous pipeautent, et qu'en plus ce sont des billes complètes en économie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Sinon, est-ce que tu aimes la sodomie ?
> :love:



Tu n'envisagerais pas un charter pour Fancouleaux, par hasard ?...


----------



## fedo (26 Novembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ces chantres de la rigueur (pour les autres) et du dégraissement de l'État sont les recordman du déficit budgétaire et de l'inflation des dépenses publiques.
> Y'a un truc bizarre, là-dedans, non ?
> Sauf à penser que ces types nous pipeautent, et qu'en plus ce sont des billes complètes en économie.



y a pas de pipeau sur les chiffres.
en fait c'est un problème de recettes du au million de chômeur supplémentaire depuis 2 ans + entreprises fermées.
ce n'est pas fondamentalement un problème de dépense, le pipeau réside là.
parce que les dépenses restent stables mais le PIB a pris du plomb dans l'aile depuis 2007. du coup la part du déficit augmentent par rapport au PIB à cause des recettes disparues.

et oui ce sont des billes en économie, mais le contraire est extrêmement difficile.

l'autre pipeau c'est le déficit. 7.7% du PIB de déficit ça ne veut rien dire, ni même 3%. oui le critère de Maastricht est totalement arbitraire.
ça ne repose sur rien.
le vrai problème c'est le poids de la dette par rapport au PIB et le seuil à ne pas franchir de 90%. malheureusement là c'est prouvé, ça ne fait qu'empirer les choses (0.5 % de croissance en moins).
l'idéal étant d'être sous les 60%.
sauf que si on suit une logique purement comptable, on accroît ses problèmes.

une chose est certaine. la fraude fiscale est estimées à 40 milliards d' par an en France. 
sur cette somme, seul 8 milliards sont recouvrés.
consécutivement, en 2010 le déficit budgétaire fait 147 milliards d'euros.

les députés ont enfin ouvert le chantier de la refiscalisation des intérêts d'emprunt des banques et des filiales intra groupe. tollé chez les fiscalistes...

pour terminer, je ne sais pas si ça constitue une bonne ou mauvaise nouvelle, mais selon l'AIE le pic pétrolier a lieu en 2006.


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Achetez maintenant !...  
(rien à voir avec l'article mais, la photo en en-tête de l'article, me donne l'envie de lui coller des claques ... )


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2010)

Oui, une bonne tête à claque de crétin suffisant qui a une rolex avant 30 ans paske après 50 ans, çà le fait pas 



> Il faut arrêter de raisonner en mètres carrés et penser en nombre de chambres.


Ne pas confondre chambre et placard


----------



## jugnin (26 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Achetez maintenant !...
> (rien à voir avec l'article mais, la photo en en-tête de l'article, me donne l'envie de lui coller des claques ... )



Faut par lire Le Parisien, titi, c'est plein de Parisiens. 

Sinon, la sécurité routière, vu qu'après tout, c'est un problème de délinquance, passe sous la houlette du ministère de l'intérieur, qui devient désormais un "grand ministère de la sécurité intérieure".

_« Jamais, sous la Ve République, le ministère de lIntérieur navait eu un tel  périmètre daction, cest une évolution dont chacun doit se féliciter car cest  la certitude de voir encore mieux garantie *la première des libertés, la  sécurité* »_,

hèmdéhère je suis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2010)

Prenez le train, qu'ils disent



> pour les voyageurs qui prennent une fois la voiture, une fois le train, avec un billet à l'unité, la SNCF n'offre pas, c'est vrai, de bonne solution. Arrêtez la voiture et prenez le train, vous ferez d'énormes économies.



Ben voyons, c'est sûr que pour aller voir un client à 1/2 heure de voiture de chez moi, prendre le train va me faire faire des économies avec 6 heures de trajet allé-retour (obligé de passer par Paris et de changer de gare) plus 60&#8364; de taxi pour aller de la gare à chez mon client et retour, connard ! 

Ah, c'est vrai, si tous mes clients étaient dans le centre de Paris, je ne prendrais que le train, mais voilà, moi, je suis dans la vraie vie, je ne bosse pas tous les jours au même endroit !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ne pas confondre chambre et placard



C'est ça ou être ravitaillé par les corbeaux et avoir une connexion ADSL 512k avec un Ping de 4 secondes


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2010)

PAs trop serré dans ton placard ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ça ou être ravitaillé par les corbeaux et avoir une connexion ADSL 512k avec un Ping de 4 secondes


C'est petit, ça !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est petit, ça !...



CTB




Je suis loin...


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> CTB


P'têt pour ça, ma "détestation" des femmes... 
Va falloir que je consulte, encore...
L'est où, l'aut', là ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ça ou être ravitaillé par les corbeaux et avoir une connexion ADSL 512k avec un Ping de 4 secondes



Ben moi, je suis à la campagne, à 25 mn de train de la gare de l'Est, à 20 mn en voiture du plus grand centre commercial d'Europe, avec une liaison ADSL dont le débit réel varie entre 8 et 10 mega selon les heures, dans une maison achetée neuve, avec 4 chambres et un séjour de 45 m2, plus un jardinet de 220 m2, que j'ai eu pour le prix d'une chambre de bonne à Paris (à 9000&#8364; le M2, pour le prix que j'ai payé la maison, j'aurais exactement 12,36 m2, mais il est vrai que pour le prix où je pourrais la vendre aujourd'hui, j'en aurais presque 25, des m2 à ce prix là)


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2010)

Petit ton jardin


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, je suis à la campagne, à 25 mn de train de la gare de l'Est, à 20 mn en voiture du plus grand centre commercial d'Europe, avec une liaison ADSL dont le débit réel varie entre 8 et 10 mega selon les heures, dans une maison achetée neuve, avec 4 chambres et un séjour de 45 m2, plus un jardinet de 220 m2, que j'ai eu pour le prix d'une chambre de bonne à Paris (à 9000 le M2, pour le prix que j'ai payé la maison, j'aurais exactement 12,36 m2, mais il est vrai que pour le prix où je pourrais la vendre aujourd'hui, j'en aurais presque 25, des m2 à ce prix là)



ah mais t'es pauvre en fait :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2010)

OTAR©


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2010)

Ouais, enfin la Seine et Marne, quand même ! :afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Ouais, enfin la Seine et Marne, quand même ! :afraid:



Rien que le nom m'amuse


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rien que le nom m'amuse




En même temps être à 



> 20 mn en voiture du plus grand centre commercial d'Europe




cela justifie tous les sacrifices


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rien que le nom m'amuse



Tu fais ton bobo ?


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu fais ton bobo ?



On ne fait pas, on naît bobo :style: , mossieur


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2010)

Pardon :rose:


----------



## Dead head (26 Novembre 2010)

Cinq modos qui parlent entre eux, qui font du flood, qui ne publient rien qui soit "Actualités amusantes"

Tout fout le camp


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2010)

Modo ré mi fa sol
Nous passe la camisole
A nous pauvr' asticots
Dès qu'on se goure de mots

Modo la si do ré
Humblement adoré
On n'ose pas en découdre
Nous acceptons ses foudres

Modo si do ré mi
Ne fait rien à demi
Ne paye jamais à boire
Il nous prend pour des poires

Modo fa sol la si
Ne bosse pas par ici
Connaît pas la fatigue
C'est bien un drôle de zigue

Modo do ré mi fa
Allongé sur l'sofa
Attend que les carottes
Tout' cuites tombent dans ses bottes

Modo sol la si do
Affiche un beau pseudo
N'aim' pas c'qui est crado
Se prélasse au dodo

Mangeant des tournedos
Roulant en torpédos
Ils ont toujours bon dos
Ce sont les vrais Modos

Bof ! C'est l'occasion qui fait le larron.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2010)

Ah ouais.
Quand même.


----------



## inkclub (26 Novembre 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Modo ré mi fa sol
> Nous passe la camisole
> A nous pauvr' asticots
> Dès qu'on se goure de mots
> ...



champagne  :bebe:


----------



## Chang (26 Novembre 2010)

Un petit pas en avant, mais c'est toujours ca de pris ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Un petit pas en avant, mais c'est toujours ca de pris ...



Tout p'tit, mais à mon avis :



> "Nous comptons également réunir prochainement les principaux fabricants mondiaux de jeans autour d'une table ronde, en leur demandant de rejoindre Levis et H&M, *et de passer, sur une base volontaire - là où il n'y a pas encore de législation* - à des processus de production alternatifs. Il y va de la vie de milliers de travailleurs."



La vie de milliers de travailleurs, pour les mafias de la fringue qui inondent le marché de contrefaçons et de jeans "no name", elle ne pèse pas lourd en face des bénéfices financiers qu'ils réalisent


----------



## inkclub (26 Novembre 2010)

fiat lux  :bebe:

@+


----------



## inkclub (27 Novembre 2010)

a vendre rein, foie, poumon irlandais  :bebe:

faire offre à la bce ou éventuellement aux banques anglaises, allemandes, françaises, etc.

une perquisition chez delarue ?


ils sont forts nos policiers : La piste criminelle est privilégiée après la découverte des corps de  deux hommes tués par balle et emballés dans des tapis orientaux


sextoy


@+


----------



## inkclub (27 Novembre 2010)

wikileaks dimanche soir 22h30 

*Fuites de Wikileaks: entre 500 et 1000 documents concernent la France *

ou http://wikileaks.org/


@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> ils sont forts nos policiers : La piste criminelle est privilégiée après la découverte des corps de  deux hommes tués par balle et emballés dans des tapis orientaux



Oui, enfin, ce sont surtout les journalistes qui ont écrit ça, qui sont forts !


----------



## fedo (27 Novembre 2010)

un petit groupe de chinois descendrait d'européens.


----------



## inkclub (28 Novembre 2010)

26e Et au plaisir de ne jamais vous revoir!  :bebe:

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2010)

C'est un pays qui ne vend pas d'armes à des pays en guerre  Sauf  S'ils paient comptant !


----------



## inkclub (28 Novembre 2010)

wikileaks

http://www.lemonde.fr/international...e-americaine_1446078_3210.html#ens_id=1446075

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/nov/28/us-embassy-cable-leak-diplomacy-crisis

http://wikileaks.org/

https://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/29/world/29cables.html?_r=1&hp

http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,731580,00.html

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,731389,00.html

http://www.elpais.com

bonne lecture

@+


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2010)

encore une coquine chez les futurs Miss France :love:

[YOUTUBE]xttDTcqwOck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> encore une coquine chez les futurs Miss France :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xttDTcqwOck[/YOUTUBE]




C'est à ça que devrait ressembler l'émission des miss France


----------



## fedo (29 Novembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> wikileaks
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/international...e-americaine_1446078_3210.html#ens_id=1446075
> 
> ...



rien d'extraordinaire à part qu'on voit que l'Arabie Saoudite et les EAU ont poussé les USA à agir militairement contre l'Iran. 
et beaucoup plus que Netanyahou.
mais que les généraux US sont contre...

bien joué de la part des USA de leur avoir vendu des armes avant la parution des fuites.

sinon ça sent vraiment la fin pour Berlusconi, ridiculisé par la chargée d'affaire de l'ambassade US à Rome.

le parti communiste chinois est bien derrière l'attaque de Google.

Sarkozy va mal dormir

c'est quand même à se demander si les fuites ne sont pas orchestrées par la CIA ou le Pentagone... on apprend pas grand chose qu'on ne savait pas en lisant Courrier International ou le Monde.



> encore une coquine chez les futurs Miss France :love:


y en a 2 franchement moches (la blonde ridicule et celle qui ressemble à un homme).


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Novembre 2010)

Enfin nous allons pouvoir gracier les fonctionnaires, les syndicalistes de base, et autres employés des collectivités territoriales... Authorisez le génocide des cadres du privé/public, ceux-ci prennent trop de salaire, trop de temps en reunions power-point, trop de places dans de grands bureaux inutiles...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2010)

Moué, enfin bon, le "travail inutile" pour reprendre les termes de l'article, çà date pas d'hier dans le privé, faut pas croire


----------



## jugnin (29 Novembre 2010)

Laaaapin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Laaaapin !



Qu'est-ce qui fait frémir les chinois ? Qu'on fasse ça, ou qu'on le montre sur internet ? Je pencherais pour la seconde réponse, parce que là bas, il y a des années que les tortures de dissidents n'émeuvent plus grand monde, mais elle, il n'y a pas de vidéos sur internet


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Dissidents de tous les pays, déguisez-vous en lapins.​


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2010)

Fini ?!...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

Ben voyons, quelle surprise !... 
Les marchés, les marchés... :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2010)

Inde: le copilote ajuste son siège et fait chuter l'avion de 2.000 m


----------



## inkclub (29 Novembre 2010)

quelque 308 tonnes de résine cannabis ont été saisies dimanche dans une  voiture au Boulou (Pyrénées-Orientales), à la frontière  franco-espagnole, et les deux personnes à bord, des Bulgares, ont été  interpellées, a annoncé lundi la gendarmerie dans un communiqué .:bebe:  

source tf1, y'a pas que le coca qui monte au cerveau à tf1 :love:

y'a des jours comme ça  

@+


----------



## fedo (29 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben voyons, quelle surprise !...
> Les marchés, les marchés... :sleep:



remercie l'Irlande qui fait chuter l'euro et booste notre croissance

quand on est pirate en S,malie ça peut se terminer par 30 ans de prison quand on fait pas gaffe à quel bateau on s'attaque.


----------



## inkclub (29 Novembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dissidents de tous les pays, déguisez-vous en lapins.​




comme ça  :love:

j'ai cru reconnaître jugnin 


enfin une bonne nouvelle, je vais pouvoir acheter une [URL="http://www.teslamotors.com/roadster"]voiture électrique
[/URL] 
@+


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2010)

Enurésie


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> remercie l'Irlande qui fait chuter l'euro et booste notre croissance


Super... :sleep:
Fatiguant tous ces p'tits "jeux"&#8230;
Au final, c'est le Travail qui est dévalorisé, peu importe qu'on se transforme tous en bêtes de somme au fur et à mesure des évolutions de l'économie et des "peurs" du marché...
Au fait c'est bientôt Noël, n'oubliez pas de consommer, faut remettre des sous dans l'bastringue !... 
À défaut de fourrer des dindes siffle&#8230; on pourra continuer à être les dindons de la (vaste) farce...


----------



## fedo (30 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Super... :sleep:
> Fatiguant tous ces p'tits "jeux"
> Au final, c'est le Travail qui est dévalorisé, peu importe qu'on se transforme tous en bêtes de somme au fur et à mesure des évolutions de l'économie et des "peurs" du marché...



ce n'est certainement que le début.
en fait, la Grèce et l'Irlande auront toutes les peines du monde à rembourser.
on parle déjà de report de paiement des intérêts pour la Grèce voire de "hair cut" pour les prêteurs privés (banques).
même chose pour l'Irlande.

ce n'est pas tellement la spéculation qui joue dans le cas de l'Irlande (contrairement à la Grèce) mais la persistance des règles débiles de gestion des banques (fixées en grande partie auto régulation et non pas par législation) et des assureurs qui les obligent à garantir leurs prêts émis par des créances AAA.

du coup quand Moody's, S&P ou Fitch dégrade la note des obligations d'Etat détenues par les banques européennes, celles-ci vendent la dette des Etats pour racheter d'autres créances mieux notées pour se conformer aux-dites règles de gestion débiles.

les spéculateurs le savent. ils en profitent pour récupérer de l'argent en achetant pas cher les obligations d'Etat et en vendant super cher des CDS contre le défaut des dettes.

la vérité c'est qu'aucun ordre n'a été mis en Europe dans la gestion des banques et des assurances. la faute à la banque centrale européenne, au Luxembourg, aux Français, aux Allemands et aux Anglais.
de facto ce sont les banques européennes qui torpillent les Etats européens et permettent aux spéculateurs du monde entier de se faire de l'argent.

mais paradoxalement, ça fait baisser l'euro et engendre de meilleures recettes fiscales.

que le travail des européens soit dévalorisé est exactement le but recherché puisque tout ce qui précéde existe parce que certains "pays émergents" entretiennent ces déséquilibres par leur monnaie de singe et leurs conditions sociales indignes.

sinon une hypocrisie prend fin...


----------



## tirhum (30 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ce n'est certainement que le début.
> en fait, la Grèce et l'Irlande auront toutes les peines du monde à rembourser.
> on parle déjà de report de paiement des intérêts pour la Grèce voire de "hair cut" pour les prêteurs privés (banques).
> même chose pour l'Irlande.
> ...


Y'a des mises au pal qui se perdent...

ÉDIT : la preuve...



> _"Il y a eu des rumeurs selon lesquelles Standard & Poor's  pourrait envisager de placer la note de la France sous perspective  négative"_, a rapporté un analyste à Londres. Ces rumeurs ont également été rapportées par plusieurs traders.


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2010)

Enfoiré !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ce n'est certainement que le début.
> en fait, la Grèce et l'Irlande auront toutes les peines du monde à rembourser.
> on parle déjà de report de paiement des intérêts pour la Grèce voire de "hair cut" pour les prêteurs privés (banques).
> même chose pour l'Irlande.
> ...


Moi pour dire la même chose j'aurais fait plus court: c'est une belle bande d'enculés.


----------



## boodou (1 Décembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi pour dire la même chose j'aurais fait plus court: c'est une belle bande d'enculés.



C'est ton côté puriste, sans fioriture. 
:style:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est ton côté puriste, sans fioriture.
> :style:


 
Ouais - mais après il se fait péter les genoux et il fait des photos qui penchent.


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2010)

Si  l'organe du comité central le dit, ça doit être vrai !...  
(tiens, d'ailleurs comment font-ils pour avoir un document "secret défense" alors que le juge chargé de l'enquête n'a pas réussi à y accéder ?!... )


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> (tiens, d'ailleurs comment font-ils pour avoir un document "secret défense" alors que le juge chargé de l'enquête n'a pas réussi à y accéder ?!... )


Arrêtes de faire des procès d'intention ! A propos de ouikiliks, not' bon mait' (enfin, mètre cinquante) a dit que les fuites, c'était pas bien. Pourquoi en serait-il autrement avec nos notes confidentielles à nous qu'on a ?


Parce que ? 


Ah oui, c'est vrai.  :rose:


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2010)

Pesticides, dioxine, métaux lourds...


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2010)

une japonaise sur 500 a déjà fait un film X


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2010)

Le consul de France a Hong Kong a le mal du pays ...  ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Le consul de France a Hong Kong a le mal du pays ...  ...





> ...le consul aurait volé il y a plusieurs mois une bouteille de plus de 30 000 HK $ (3000 euros)...



Il fait honneur à son pays, en refusant de se piquer la ruche au beaujolpif nouveau importé là-bas par containers entiers... :rateau:


----------



## fedo (1 Décembre 2010)

A vendre: ancien porte aéronef de la Royal Navy, faire offre.


----------



## inkclub (1 Décembre 2010)

qui a encore cambriolé l'appartement de ségolène :love:

@+


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> une japonaise sur 500 a déjà fait un film X



J'en déduis que tu veux retourner en ouacances au Japon ?  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> qui a encore cambriolé l'appartement de ségolène :love:
> 
> @+



Les mêmes qui ont cambriolé Rue89 ?


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Décembre 2010)

L'intégration des suisses à l'UE n'est pas pour demain, ils sont désormais, avec les norvégiens, les seuls chauffards continentaux à rester impunis hors de leurs frontières. Ainsi que les russes, bien sûr.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> L'intégration des suisses à l'UE n'est pas pour demain, ils sont désormais, avec les norvégiens, les seuls chauffards continentaux à rester impunis hors de leurs frontières. Ainsi que les russes, bien sûr.



Non non c'est bel et bien terminé aussi pour les Suisses.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> qui a encore cambriolé l'appartement de ségolène :love:
> 
> @+



Entendu hier au bar tabac pmu du village :  "3ém cambriolage et ils n'ont toujours pas trouvé son programme électorale"... :rateau: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Non non c'est bel et bien terminé aussi pour les Suisses.



dommage, c'était un peu comme ça qu'on reconnaissait les Suisses sur nos routes : une voiture qui te double à 180 km/hr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> dommage, c'était un peu comme ça qu'on reconnaissait les Suisses sur nos routes : une voiture qui te double à 180 km/hr...



Ben console toi, il nous reste encore les mafioso russes en villégiature et les voitures des différents corps diplomatiques, pour ça !


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2010)

Wikileaks est maintenant ch'ti : http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-int...ve-refuge-en-france-02-12-2010-1270137_47.php


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2010)

Sourds, aveugles et muets. Amen(e le peze)


----------



## Fìx (3 Décembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Sourds, aveugles et muets. Amen(e le peze)



Oh! Le qatar l'a remporté! Et à la loyale en plus! :love: 

Tiens, on me dit que Sepp Blatter vient juste de s'offrir une nouvelle île aux Maldives?


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Wikileaks est maintenant ch'ti : http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-int...ve-refuge-en-france-02-12-2010-1270137_47.php


Ça ne va pas durer...
Pour quelle raison ?!...
('fin, quelle raison va être invoquée... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne va pas durer...
> Pour quelle raison ?!...
> ('fin, quelle raison va être invoquée... )



Ben d'un autre côté, faut le comprendre, Besson : risquer de voir exposer au grand jour toutes ses malversations et celles de ses collègues, voit même de son singe, il y a de quoi être inquiet ! Imagine que ouiquilique publie des mémos gouvernementaux sur certaines enveloppes craft et leur contenu, par exemple


----------



## fedo (3 Décembre 2010)

> Pour quelle raison ?!...
> ('fin, quelle raison va être invoquée...



mise en danger de la vie d'autrui.

de toute façon vu les cyberattaques auxquelles les hébergeurs de wikileaks vont devoir faire face ça ne durera pas longtemps.

quand à son fondateur, on lui a déjà prédit une fin au polonium 212...


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2010)

Rhooo

*sucer des Chupa Chups sans avoir les doigts collants*


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> mise en danger de la vie d'autrui.


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
Oups, pardon !... :rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne va pas durer...
> Pour quelle raison ?!...
> ('fin, quelle raison va être invoquée... )




OVH veut s'amuser :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben d'un autre côté, faut le comprendre, Besson : risquer de voir exposer au grand jour toutes ses malversations et celles de ses collègues, voit même de son singe, il y a de quoi être inquiet ! Imagine que ouiquilique publie des mémos gouvernementaux sur certaines enveloppes craft et leur contenu, par exemple



Je te signale qu'il est interdit de présenter Jacques Doriot, heu, non, zut, Eric Besson, sous un jour défavorable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je te signale qu'il est interdit de présenter  Eric Besson, sous un jour défavorable.



Et si on le présentait sous un piano à queue descendu depuis le 8ème étage, ou alors façon "Cadeau de génie" ?


----------



## fedo (3 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> OVH veut s'amuser :love:



c'est marrant parce qu'ils ont déjà suspendu l'hébergement d'un site pour moins que ça...(beaucoup moins).


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je te signale qu'il est interdit de présenter Jacques Doriot, heu, non, zut, Eric Besson, sous un jour défavorable.



il arrive bien a le faire lui même :love:


----------



## fedo (3 Décembre 2010)

bien fait 

courtesy of Mackie


----------



## inkclub (4 Décembre 2010)

*Assange est poursuivi pour «sexe par surprise», pas pour viol  :bebe:*


@+


----------



## inkclub (4 Décembre 2010)

il vous reste 2 ou 3 euros pour les banques  :bebe:

@+


----------



## rizoto (4 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Assange est poursuivi pour «sexe par surprise», pas pour viol  :bebe:*
> 
> 
> @+



Surprenant toutes ces ressources mises à disposition. Dommage que ce ne soit pas le cas pour tous les crimes à caractère sexuels.


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> il vous reste 2 ou 3 euros pour les banques  :bebe:
> 
> @+


Et ce cher... hum... monsieur... Il n'a pas des dettes envers "quelqu'un" ?!... :style:



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

En parlant de gens qui n'ont pas de pudeur... 



> vice-président des Réformateurs, l'aile libérale de  l'UMP.


Ça fait 25 ans qu'ils sont "réformateurs" et libéraux avec le succès que l'on voit...


----------



## inkclub (4 Décembre 2010)

qui a volé le bonhomme de neige  :bebe: 

@+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Tout va bien


----------



## inkclub (5 Décembre 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aux quatre coins de Paris qu'on va le retrouver, éparpillé par petits bouts, façon puzzle. Moi quand on m'en fait trop, j'correctionne plus, j'dynamite, j'disperse, j'ventile... 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]:bebe:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
tout va bien, prière de passer à la pharmacie pour prendre un peu d'iode 

@+
[/FONT]


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2010)

Trop forte, la future présidente :hosto:

1) Demander d'attendre la fin de l'enquète pour se prononcer alors qu'elle-même a dénoncé une tentative de déstabilisation immédiatement après les faits.

2) Révéler l'âge de la suspecte (mineure) alors que l'article dit qu'on les ignore.


Moi je dis bravo.


----------



## inkclub (5 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne va pas durer...
> Pour quelle raison ?!...
> ('fin, quelle raison va être invoquée... )



*Les « sites miroirs » de WikiLeaks pullulent *



mal barré le petit doriot euh besson

sinon 
*Le plus grand hold-up de l'histoire ? 


**« Internet, c&#8217;est la Stasi en pire », Catherine Nay*






@+


----------



## fedo (6 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Le plus grand hold-up de l'histoire ?
> 
> *



franchement vu le site je me méfierais
parce que c'est l'argument des libertariens et du tea party réactionnaire.

attention chute de satellites


----------



## Chang (6 Décembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> franchement vu le site je me méfierais
> parce que c'est l'argument des libertariens et du tea party réactionnaire.



Fedo, autant tu touches ta bille en economie, autant tu perds un peu le sens des realites. Parfois il faut mettre a plat le probleme et le regarder froidement.

Acte 1 >>> Bailout en milliards de dollars

Acte 2 (et fin) >>> milliards de bonus pour les banques, benefices gargantuesques.

Le contribuable paie et s'endette et au final les banques se gardent bien d'en faire profiter les responsables de leur magnifique annee 2010. Ah oui parce que maintenant on fait de fric meme quand yen a pas. 

En fait c'est cela qui me choque plus que tout. Je ne connais pas le chiffre exact bien que l'ayant deja entendu mais la part des recettes mondiales dans l'economie qui est realisee via des jeux strictement financiers et sans interface de production, ou creatrice de bien est phenomenale.

L'economie du 21eme siecle, c'est la finance, pas la production ... il ne faut pas croire que les emplois vont revenir, oh que non, ou alors venaez bosser en Chine, on manque de main d'oeuvre sur la cote Est.

(je fais deja venir un petit jeune qui croit quil va passer des vacances hin hin hin  )


----------



## inkclub (6 Décembre 2010)

c'est noël, offre d'emploi pour personne de petite taille (< 1 m)  :love:

@+


----------



## fedo (6 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Fedo, autant tu touches ta bille en economie, autant tu perds un peu le sens des realites. Parfois il faut mettre a plat le probleme et le regarder froidement.
> 
> Acte 1 >>> Bailout en milliards de dollars
> 
> ...



mais ce n'est pas aussi simple...
les bonus sont là parce que les taux sont bas et parce qu'il y a monétisation de la dette.
mais en valeur *réelle*, ils doivent être inférieurs à 2007.

la FED a bien fait de sauver y compris General Electric et bien d'autres.
parce qu'en fait ils ont plutôt réussi leur coup.

l'argument qui dit que l'action de la FED est une erreur ne tient pas debout.
parce que, comme tu le dis le chômage ne reculera pas vraiment avant longtemps, alors il veut mieux avoir 15 % de chômeurs que 33% (comme c'est arrivé pendant la Grande Dépression parce qu'on a tardé à intervenir) et encore plus d'impôts sur de moins de moins de personnes solvables.

la FED n'est pas responsable de la politique fiscale et de la fiscalité des super riches et du patrimoine. ni des paradis fiscaux, ni du dumping social.

la connerie de la FED est d'avoir laissé les taux plus bas que l'inflation de 2003 à 2007 (un peu comme la banque de Chine actuellement...) et d'avoir cru que le monétarisme était la vérité économique ultime.

alors oui sauver les grandes banques est immoral et dangereux, oui l'austérité en Irlande, au Royaume Uni, au Portugal, en Grèce est à gerber.
mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la FED, c'est une décision des Etats qui n'avaient pas le choix que de renflouer et qui n'ont rien fait en matière de fiscalité et de régulation par la suite.

c'est pareil en Chine. quand l'Etat privatise la banque ABC, il la nettoie d'abord des (nombreuses) créances douteuses qui l'encombrent. ceux qui payent ce sont les Chinois.
si l'Occident n'avait pas renfloué ses banques la Chine serait aujourd'hui dans la même panade avec zéro débouché et des créances sur les Etats occidentaux qui ne vaudraient plus rien.

le discours libertarien est sensé sur les banques mais insensé sur les conséquences de  l'effondrement du système bancaire mondial (faut-il rappeler que les conséquences des mauvaises politiques après le krach de 1929).
c'est juste de la démagogie et de la simplification.

il faut remettre ce type d'article anti FED dans le contexte de la "pensée" libertarienne de droite américaine.
ce courant dénonce la FED depuis sa création en 1913.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> c'est noël, offre d'emploi pour personne de petite taille (< 1 m)  :love:
> 
> @+



Nain porte quoi !


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2010)

Une rolex


----------



## Chang (6 Décembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> mais ce n'est pas aussi simple...
> les bonus sont là parce que les taux sont bas et parce qu'il y a monétisation de la dette.
> mais en valeur *réelle*, ils doivent être inférieurs à 2007.
> 
> ...



Ah mais attention, je ne dis pas que le bailout etait une erreur, je dis qu'il est absolument degueulasse que les profits qui en decoule ne soient pas redistribues vers ceux qui en bavent a l'heure actuelle.

Les grandes lignes politiques sont basees sur l'austerite et le partage du fardot. Ok, mais on va quand meme pas demander a ceux sans emploi de partager leur argent, puisqu'ils n'en ont pas. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?

Vu de loin, c'est une vaste farce. De pres, on te dit, comme tu viens de le faire, que "c'est plus complique que ca", comme si on chassait les mouches. 

Au final, on embrouille la vision des gens et l'on se prepare un apres-crise pas piquee des hannetons parce qu'apres tout, on est pas la pour s'emmerder avec des principes ...


----------



## fedo (6 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ah mais attention, je ne dis pas que le bailout etait une erreur, je dis qu'il est absolument degueulasse que les profits qui en decoule ne soient pas redistribues vers ceux qui en bavent a l'heure actuelle.



rien à voir avec la FED. encore une fois elle n'est pas en charge de la fiscalité.




> Les grandes lignes politiques sont basees sur l'austerite et le partage  du fardot. Ok, mais on va quand meme pas demander a ceux sans emploi de  partager leur argent, puisqu'ils n'en ont pas. Tu vois ce que je veux  dire ?



malheureusement c'est le cas. en France, les chômeurs payent des impôts sur la base de l'année précédente. or, tu touches 40% de moins (tous avantages compris) en indemnité chômage par rapport à ton salaire (et on entend des gens dire que les chômeurs en France touchent trop...). et tu continues de payer des impôts sur tes indemnités chômage les années d'après si tu es éligible, y compris quand le versement des indemnités s'arrêtent...



> l'on se prepare un apres-crise pas piquee des hannetons parce qu'apres  tout, on est pas la pour s'emmerder avec des principes ...



on est encore en plein dans la crise puisque les taux de chômage officiels sont historiquement élevés.
et si on se réfère au Japon, on y sera peut-être encore dans 20 ans.

et pour corser le tout, le pic pétrolier aurait lieu en 2006.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

Sauver les banques, pourquoi faire ?

Certes, si on ne les sauve pas, il va y avoir des problèmes, mais ça serait une occasion de tout remettre "à plat", alors que si on les "sauve", la première chose qu'elles vont faire, c'est de recommencer leurs conneries, et il faudra les re-sauver, et ainsi de suite.

Parce que l'argent des contribuables qu'elles reçoivent, elles ne l'utilisent pas pour redresser leur situation, mais, pour partie, cet argent va directement dans les poches des actionnaires, et pour le reste, est immédiatement réinvestit dans des opérations aussi toxiques. 

Elles n'ont en effet aucun intérêt a assainir leur situation, puisque les opérations "toxiques", c'est de deux choses l'une : ou ça rapporte beaucoup, ou, si ça fait perdre, ça oblige les états à faire payer les pertes par le contribuable !

Je pense qu'il va bien falloir, à un moment ou un autre, dire "ça suffit, messieurs, si vous voulez spéculer, assumez vos risques au lieu de les faire assumer par ceux qui ne peuvent tirer, de toute façon, aucun bénéfice de vos opérations  !"

En fait, et en résumé, l'alternative qui se pose,  c'est "on les laisse couler, et on se paie une bonne crise une fois pour toutes, ou on les sauve, et on est parti pour des crises à répétition ad vitam eternam", parce que ces gens là n'ont aucune morale, et encore moins de pudeur, et, s'ils en avaient la possibilité, réduire 98% de la population mondiale à la misère et à la famine pour s'enrichir encore plus ne leur poserait aucun problème de conscience !


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

Deux potiches au lieu d'une !...


----------



## fedo (6 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauver les banques, pourquoi faire ?
> 
> Certes, si on ne les sauve pas, il va y avoir des problèmes,



euh, la dépression économique, l'Etat failli (pense à la Somalie), la guerre civile ou même la guerre généralisée (la 2ème guerre mondiale est un produit dérivé de 1929 et du traité de Versailles).

c'est pas compliqué. il y a 3100 milliards d'euro d'encours dans les banques françaises.
donc le sauvetage des banques françaises a permis de sauver 3100 milliards d'euro.

ça veut dire que si tu ne sauves pas les banques pour disons 45 milliards d'euro, le pays fait faillite puisque les recettes fiscales de l'Etat s'élèvent 254 milliards d'euro pour 2011.

et tout l'argent est perdu. c'ets de la destruction monétaire.



> Je pense qu'il va bien falloir, à un moment ou un autre, dire "ça  suffit, messieurs, si vous voulez spéculer, assumez vos risques au lieu  de les faire assumer par ceux qui ne peuvent tirer, de toute façon,  aucun bénéfice de vos opérations  !"


ça s'appelle la régulation.
mais c'est plus compliqué (désolé) parce qu'à cause des déficit budgétaires (qui sont eux mêmes nécessaires et obligatoires dans bien des cas) il faut faire appel aux marchés pour compléter le budget de l'Etat.
et donc les banques disent, si vous régulez, on vous ne prête plus, ou moins, ou plus cher.
ça ne serait pas si grave si tous les prêteurs étaient français voire européens. mais ça n'est pas le cas car il faut plus d'argent que les banques européennes ne peuvent en prêter aux pays pour compléter les déficits des Etats européens.

voilà pourquoi l'action de la FED est bénéfique car elle remet plus d'argent dans le circuit (puisque le US $ est la monnaie de réserve) et donc plus d'argent pour prêter aux Etats.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> tout l'argent est perdu. c'ets de la destruction monétaire.



Mais justement, si tout l'argent est perdu, qu'est-ce qui reste pour survivre : le travail ! Ce qui est la cause du problème, c'est justement ce fameux système monétaire qui permet aux banques de gagner de l'argent sur les intérêts lorsqu'elles prêtent de l'argent qu'elles n'ont pas, donc, foutons le système en l'air et repartons sur des bases saines (et inutile d'agiter le spectre de la guerre, le traité de Versailles a une part de responsabilité dans la survenue de la seconde guerre mondiale, mais pas la crise de 29, ce que tu imputes à la crise est en fait la cause de la bétise des dirigeants qui n'ont pas su la mettre à profit pour remplacer le système par un plus sain, où la spéculation ne serait pas "régulée", mais "sévèrement encadrée", genre "avant de prêter des sous à qui que ce soit, vous devrez prouver que vous les avez, et que ce n'est pas juste un artifice comptable", parce que si dans les années 30, les spéculateurs ne s'étaient pas goinfrés à mort au détriment de l'ensemble de la population, les nazis auraient eu plus de mal à prendre le pouvoir, je pense. 

Les états sont souverains, s'ils disent au banques "si vous ne nous prêtez pas d'argent, vous irez exercer vos activités bancaires sur la face cachée de la lune, histoire de voir si les sélénites ont besoin de vos services", elles vont faire quoi, les banques ?


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais justement, si tout l'argent est perdu, qu'est-ce qui reste pour survivre : le travail ! Ce qui est la cause du problème, c'est justement ce fameux système monétaire qui permet aux banques de gagner de l'argent sur les intérêts lorsqu'elles prêtent de l'argent qu'elles n'ont pas, donc, foutons le système en l'air et repartons sur des bases saines (et inutile d'agiter le spectre de la guerre, le traité de Versailles a une part de responsabilité dans la survenue de la seconde guerre mondiale, mais pas la crise de 29, ce que tu imputes à la crise est en fait la cause de la bétise des dirigeants qui n'ont pas su la mettre à profit pour remplacer le système par un plus sain, où la spéculation ne serait pas "régulée", mais "sévèrement encadrée", genre "avant de prêter des sous à qui que ce soit, vous devrez prouver que vous les avez, et que ce n'est pas juste un artifice comptable", parce que si dans les années 30, les spéculateurs ne s'étaient pas goinfrés à mort au détriment de l'ensemble de la population, les nazis auraient eu plus de mal à prendre le pouvoir, je pense.
> 
> Les états sont souverains, s'ils disent au banques "si vous ne nous prêtez pas d'argent, vous irez exercer vos activités bancaires sur la face cachée de la lune, histoire de voir si les sélénites ont besoin de vos services", elles vont faire quoi, les banques ?



Elles vont aller jouer avec l'Etat souverain d'à côté. Tant que tu ne seras pas le maître du monde, Pascal, il continuera de déconner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Elles vont aller jouer avec l'Etat souverain d'à côté. Tant que tu ne seras pas le maître du monde, Pascal, il continuera de déconner.



Relis mieux : je n'ai pas écris "l'état est souverain" mais "*les* état*s sont* souverain*s*", il est évident que ma nomination au poste de maître du monde serait le remède le plus efficace à la situation actuelle, mais sans être aussi radical, si l'UE et 3 ou 4 autres états d'importance (genre USA, Chine, Japon, Russie et en guest star, le Brésil) passaient un accord sur ce genre de plan, il leur resteraient qui, au banques, pour aller jouer, une fois que les "états clients" auraient suivi ? La Corée du nord ? les iles caïman  et la Somalie ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2010)

Le Vatican ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le Vatican ?



Non, le Vatican prête, il n'emprunte pas, son budget est en excédent tous les ans !


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis mieux : je n'ai pas écris "l'état est souverain" mais "*les* état*s sont* souverain*s*", il est évident que ma nomination au poste de maître du monde serait le remède le plus efficace à la situation actuelle, mais sans être aussi radical, si l'UE et 3 ou 4 autres états d'importance (genre USA, Chine, Japon, Russie et en guest star, le Brésil) passaient un accord sur ce genre de plan, il leur resteraient qui, au banques, pour aller jouer, une fois que les "états clients" auraient suivi ? La Corée du nord ? les iles caïman  et la Somalie ?



Ah ouais, la souveraineté à plusieurs. Et pourquoi pas un accord sur le climat, tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## fedo (6 Décembre 2010)

> Mais justement, si tout l'argent est perdu, qu'est-ce qui reste pour survivre : le travail !


non. parce que la monnaie est une forme de stockage du travail et d'échange.
s'il n'y a plus de monnaie, il n'y a plus de travail car il n'y a plus d'échange possible. la notion de valeur disparait.

c'est plus du travail, c'est de la survie dans un monde qui pourrait ressembler à celui de _La Route_ de Cormack Mc Carty.

après tu as une 2ème voie pour récupérer la richesse perdue: la guerre.



> Les états sont souverains, s'ils disent au banques "si vous ne nous  prêtez pas d'argent, vous irez exercer vos activités bancaires sur la  face cachée de la lune, histoire de voir si les sélénites ont besoin de  vos services", elles vont faire quoi, les banques ?


les Etats sont souverains mais sans argent pas moyen d'exercer la souveraineté.

de plus, les Etats ne sont pas en vraie coopération sur le plan international mais plus en concurrence.
voilà pourquoi le G20, Copenhague, Cancun c'est de la fumisterie.

et sans coopération, pas de réforme du système monétaire internationale, de l'OMC ni d'inflexion de trajectoire dans les modèles économiques.

la seule solution c'est faire peur aux banques et/ou détruire la valeur de la monnaie.
actuellement, la FED fait baisser la valeur du $ et les européens font peur aux marchés.



> Non, le Vatican prête, il n'emprunte pas, son budget est en excédent tous les ans !


le Vatican est en déficit de plusieurs dizaines de millions d'&#8364;.

sinon la connerie n'a plus de limite en Corée du Nord.


----------



## inkclub (6 Décembre 2010)

de Pascal
Les états sont souverains, s'ils disent au banques "si vous ne nous prêtez pas d'argent, vous irez exercer vos activités bancaires sur la face cachée de la lune, histoire de voir si les sélénites ont besoin de vos services", elles vont faire quoi, les banques ?[/QUOTE]

il y a une solution plus simple, c'est de créer en europe l'équivalent de la loi _*Glass-Steagall, c'est à dire *_instauré une *incompatibilité* entre les métiers de *banque de dépôt* et de *banque d'investissement*. 

@+


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

Ben tiens donc !...


----------



## inkclub (6 Décembre 2010)

ah ces touristes français 

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------

après le portugal, on est les prochains sur la liste  :bebe:

ps : à la banque de la poste on ne peut retirer actuellement que 150 euros au lieu de 1 500, des nouvelles des autres banques :love:

des antivols sur la nourriture en irlande et en grande-bretagne, ne vous en faites pas la crise est finie dixit christine lagarde  

*Nicolas Sarkozy dérangé par des prostituées à Lisbonne  ?*


@+


----------



## inkclub (6 Décembre 2010)

*La justice française n'interdit pas à OVH d'héberger WikiLeaks *


@ +


----------



## fedo (6 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *La justice française n'interdit pas à OVH d'héberger WikiLeaks *
> 
> 
> @ +



c'est pas ce que dit le jugement. le jugement dit qu'il y a besoin d'un débat contradictoire sur le fond et qu'il n'y a pas d'urgence à suspendre le site car pas "manifestement illicite" au sens de la jurisprudence habituelle.

normal car on peut pas lire 250000 mémos dans une procédure de référé.
en plus, seuls 871 sur le total ont été rendus public.

faudra voir avec le temps, parce que si un des informateurs de l'ambassade des Etats-Unis à Pékin est retrouvé mort, les choses pourraient changer.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> c'est pas ce que dit le jugement. le jugement dit qu'il y a besoin d'un débat contradictoire sur le fond et qu'il n'y a pas d'urgence à suspendre le site car pas "manifestement illicite" au sens de la jurisprudence habituelle.
> 
> normal car on peut pas lire 250000 mémos dans une procédure de référé.
> en plus, seuls 871 sur le total ont été rendus public.
> ...



Benjamin Bayard, de FDN, explique pourquoi il a décidé d'héberger un miroir de Wikileaks.




> FDN a décidé d'héberger un miroir de WikiLeaks, d'abord un simple pointeur DNS, puis par la suite un miroir complet. Ce que nous allons expliquer ici, c'est pourquoi il nous a semblé urgent de le faire.
> 
> Ce que nous n'allons pas expliquer ici c'est ce que nous pensons de ce que fait WikiLeaks, de savoir si c'est bien ou pas de diffuser des documents secrets, de savoir si telle révélation est bénéfique ou néfaste. Ce n'est pas le propos de FDN.
> 
> Ce que nous allons expliquer c'est pourquoi FDN a décidé de participer à une activité de duplication d'un site menacé de censure par des pressions plutôt que par la justice.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2010)

Moi, je vais faire comme FDN, je ne vais pas dire ce que j'en pense.
Je vais laisser les guignols le faire à ma place.


----------



## inkclub (7 Décembre 2010)

qui veut gagner des millions  :love:

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2010)

De la joie de monter son entreprise en France...


----------



## rizoto (7 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De la joie de monter son entreprise en France...



Lu hier, ca m'a laissé un peu perplexe.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De la joie de monter son entreprise en France...





> ...En conclusion, ce système à tué mon envie d'entreprendre. J'ai passé plus de 90% de mon temps à me battre contre des gratte-papiers totalement incompétents. Mon entreprise a été fermée mais avec un déficit de caisse de - 1 600 euros. Je n'étais certes pas très patient avec les clients difficiles, mais l'administration ne m'a pas laissé le temps d'apprendre le métier de commercial.
> 
> Si un jour je dois remonter une entreprise, ce ne sera certainement pas en France. Je vais essayer de trouver une formation diplômante en informatique et je pense quitter le pays après ça. Au total, j'ai connu deux dépressions, des crises de stress à la limite de l'ulcère, et une envie de suicide.



Mouai... faut pas non plus exagérer, certes, l'administration Française est un enfer et tout particuliérement pour les créateurs d'entreprises et autres "indépendants" (le salue au passage nos amis du RSI  :sleep:  ), mais bon de là a y passer "90% de son temps" !!! 

Le moteur d'une activité reste le commercial, donc, ne pas "être patient avec les clients" c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied, d'autant qu'un client "facile" n'existe pas. Surtout s'il est nouveau (ce qui est forcement le cas pour une nouvelle entreprise !) 
Je suis loin d'être sur que ce soit différent à l'étranger (en fait, j'en suis certain, c'est pire encore !)...

Enfin, sans "qualité de base" : résistance au stress, capacité d'assimiler les coups durs, être capable de bouffer des pates (avec du pain les bonnes semaines) pendant de très longs mois... c'est assez mal barré !
C'est difficile mais indispensable de garder moral et motivation, ne pas baisser les bras et surtout ne pas se laisser engluer pas nos amis fonctionnaires... sinon, faut rester (devenir) salarié ou prendre le premier train pour le pays de Ouioui ou des Bisounours...


> ...l'administration ne m'a pas laissé le temps d'apprendre le métier de commercial.


Ho pitain, celle là je la note...  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (7 Décembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Le moteur d'une activité reste le commercial, donc, ne pas "être patient avec les clients" c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied, d'autant qu'un client "facile" n'existe pas. Surtout s'il est nouveau (ce qui est forcement le cas pour une nouvelle entreprise !)



Dis tout de suite que c'est sa faute s'il a des clients complètement incompétents !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2010)

C'est clair que côté commercial, le mec n'a pas eu l'air de vouloir faire beaucoup d'efforts.
Je soulignais juste l'imbroglio dans lequel les administrations diverses et variées nous font rapidement tomber quand on créé une entreprise.


----------



## fedo (7 Décembre 2010)

la Chine découvre (au sens propre) Blanche Neige.


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2010)

Oh, pov' chérie...

Elle doit pas aimer les chiens, c'est pour ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2010)

Hier on a bien ri... Nous aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hier on a bien ri... Nous aussi





> ...À 15 h 50, le Sdis et les démineurs étaient alertés...


En pleine sieste, fumiers !!!  



> ...Dix minutes plus tard tout était en place...


Pas crédible ça... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hier on a bien ri... Nous aussi



Ça doit être parce que tu circulais à pieds, alors, parce que si j'en crois l'article, ceux qui circulaient tentaient de circuler en voiture, ils ne devaient pas rigoler, eux


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pas crédible ça... :rateau:



:love::love::love:

Sinon : 




​


----------



## inkclub (9 Décembre 2010)

*Hortefeux : «Il n'y a pas de pagaille »  :love: euh non c'était hier *


@+


----------



## fedo (9 Décembre 2010)

quand la banque d'en bas porte plainte contre la banque d'en haut...

à suivre avec intérêt car ça ouvrirait une porte sur la responsabilité des dirigeants à l'égard des salariés, actionnaires, agents, franchisés etc...


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Hortefeux : «Il n'y a pas de pagaille »  :love: euh non c'était hier *
> 
> 
> @+




Et oui, la neige, quand il y a un flocon, ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose problème !
Et ces putains de rues inclinées, quoi !
C'est vrai, quoi ! En montagne, la neige ne pose pas de problèmes, parce que les rues ne sont pas en pente !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En montagne, la neige ne pose pas de problèmes, parce que les rues ne sont pas en pente !



Mais si, elles sont "en pente", mais elles ne sont pas &#8230; "inclinées" ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Hortefeux : «Il n'y a pas de pagaille »  :love: euh non c'était hier *
> @+



Nous, on aurait déneigé avant !


----------



## Dead head (9 Décembre 2010)

On peut souligner, tout en restant objectif et de bonne foi, que le problème des rues en pente n'a toujours pas été réglé après tant d'années de présidence Sarkozy. À l'heure du bilan, il faudra s'en souvenir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> On peut souligner, tout en restant objectif et de bonne foi, que le problème des rues en pente n'a toujours pas été réglé après tant d'années de présidence Sarkozy. À l'heure du bilan, il faudra s'en souvenir.



Les rues *inclinées* !


----------



## Dead head (9 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les rues *inclinées* !



Désolé, cher Pascal 77, je n'ai pas encore fait miens les éléments de langage gouvernementaux. Par exemple, je ne parle pas d'Auvergnats quand je parle d'Arabes, inclinés ou pas.

:rateau:


----------



## inkclub (9 Décembre 2010)

Citation:
     					Envoyé par *Dead head* 

 
_On  peut souligner, tout en restant objectif et de bonne foi, que le  problème des rues en pente n'a toujours pas été réglé après tant  d'années de présidence Sarkozy. À l'heure du bilan, il faudra s'en  souvenir._





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les rues *inclinées* !



tout leur expliquer, ce n'est pas la faute des rues inclinées, mais de météo france  :love:

qui sera le suivant  :bebe:

@+


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2010)

logique, vu le bordel, reste a savoir qui va devoir sortir des sous :rateau:

rions un brin, sur le pourquoi du comment, elle vient en cour avec des talons trop haut ! un membre du personnel est-il complexer par des jeunes filles plus grand que lui ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> ...




mine de rien, la meilleur chez notre président, c'est sa femme :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> mine de rien, la meilleur chez notre président, c'est sa femme :love:


Sauf que ce n'est pas elle.


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Sauf que ce n'est pas elle.



'spece de fan de pin-up


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> mine de rien, la meilleur chez notre président, c'est sa femme :love:







:love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2010)

Quand on n'a pas d'idée, on fait quoi ?!...
On instaure...
On instaure des...
Des...
Oui, des...


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2010)

vu le paquet de locaux vide, il n'y a qu'a juste taxé ceux la


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2010)

On devrait taxer le manque d'idées... 
Ou les alternoiements politiques...
Ou mieux, les retournements de vestes...


----------



## inkclub (10 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> On devrait taxer le manque d'idées...
> Ou les alternoiements politiques...
> Ou mieux, les retournements de vestes...



seulement les automobilistes qui ont abandonné leur voiture dans la neige  :love:

@+


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2010)

Certains jours, j'adore la justice US


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2010)

Récompense


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2010)

Comment qui s'la pète, lui ! 


Sincères félicitations (boucherie sanzot©)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Récompense



Mince, après le "Brad Pitt municipal", vla-ty pas qu'on a  le "Cecil Billet de Mille cantonal" 



:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Comment qui s'la pète, lui !
> 
> 
> Sincères félicitations (boucherie sanzot©)



Il n'aurait pas un peu grossi, not' Choupinet ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il n'aurait pas un peu grossi, not' Choupinet ?...



Que dalle.
Perdu 4 kilos depuis la naissance de junior.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Que dalle.
> Perdu 4 kilos depuis la naissance de junior.



Oui, mais *avant*, la naissance de Junior, tu en avais pris combien ? 

Tu aurais mis en application la technique Magdane : "La maman, elle gonfle pendant 99 mois, et le papa, il surveille, il boit de la bière, et il gonfle aussi" ? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2010)

Je pèse le même poids qu'à mes 25 ans. 15 ans que j'avais pas pesé ça.

Ca c'est de l'actu


----------



## iTof (10 Décembre 2010)

ouah ! Je n'ai pas du venir içi depuis des lustres et alors poster dans le Bar !!! Sympa l'interface à la Windows 95 :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Récompense



tu es donc un modo de compet'  pour la peine j'ai mis a jour ta page sur wikipedia


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "La maman, elle gonfle pendant *99* mois



:affraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h04 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il n'aurait pas un peu grossi, not' Choupinet ?...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Que dalle.
> Perdu 4 kilos depuis la naissance de junior.



Oué, mais de près, t'as grossi qd même... çà doit être réparti différement


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> :affraid:



Non non, c'est pas une faute de frappe, c'est du Magdane  (Paquet de six ? Paquet de douze ?)


----------



## inkclub (11 Décembre 2010)

qui sera le prochain responsable :love:

je propose qu'un membre soit tiré au sort pour être déclaré coupable de la pagaille générée par la neige.  :bebe:

météo france du mercredi 15 au dimanche 19
 
@+


----------



## fedo (11 Décembre 2010)

il n'y a pas de dopage en Espagne.

le fils de Bernard Madoff a mis fin à ses jours.


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2010)

faisez gaffe, marine mord  c'est quoi déjà la chanson des bérus sur le sujet ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> faisez gaffe, marine mord  c'est quoi déjà la chanson des bérus sur le sujet ?



Boarf, elle ne fait que reprendre les méthodes de son père : une belle et bonne et grosse provoc' pour faire parler d'elle.
Et tout le monde marche. Pas un journal pour *ne pas* reprendre ses propos. 

Par contre, je trouve ça beaucoup plus important (et inquiétant). Sauf que ça fait moins vendre.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi déjà la chanson des bérus sur le sujet ?



kado

[YOUTUBE]ce1RseAVOog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2010)

c'est exactement a cette version a laquelle je pensais  (également sur l'album "viva bertaga"  )


----------



## inkclub (12 Décembre 2010)

Par contre, je trouve ça beaucoup plus important (et inquiétant). Sauf que ça fait moins vendre.[/QUOTE]


ça aussi  :love:

en version originale 


*De nouvelles chutes de neige arrivent, le gouvernement se prépare*



@+


----------



## fedo (12 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Par contre, je trouve ça beaucoup plus important (et inquiétant). Sauf que ça fait moins vendre.




ça aussi  :love:

en version originale 


@+[/QUOTE]

ça sent la procédure anti trust...


----------



## inkclub (12 Décembre 2010)

*Neige et pagaille : le ministre des Transports démissionne...   en écosse  :love:*


@+


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *Neige et pagaille : le ministre des Transports démissionne...   en écosse  :love:*


 en Ecosse, en Ecosse !


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2010)

Sont méchants, les z'aut', hein ?!...   


> _Les gens qui me connaissent bien depuis quinze ans _(...)_ savent bien qu'on a essayé de me tuer personnellement et professionnellement,_


----------



## inkclub (13 Décembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> en Ecosse, en Ecosse !



je l'avais mis, mais la neige l'a caché :love:

va falloir prévenir les modos qu'il y a des chûtes de neige dans les topics  

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu es donc un modo de compet'  pour la peine j'ai mis a jour ta page sur wikipedia



vu


----------



## inkclub (13 Décembre 2010)

vous n'utilisez pas votre carte de crédit des grands magasins, ça va vous coûter 10 livres sterlings par mois en angleterre :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------

*« Biens mal acquis » : France 24 trappe une vidéo « off » :love:*


@+


----------



## inkclub (13 Décembre 2010)

encore une histoire belge  :love:

@+


----------



## inkclub (14 Décembre 2010)

l'état a besoin d'argent  :love:


@+


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2010)

"3 millions de dollars" par an...


----------



## inkclub (14 Décembre 2010)

après les histoires belges, passons aux suisses :love:

et ensuite aux françaises

@+


----------



## fedo (14 Décembre 2010)

naufrage du Bugaled Breizh: pourquoi la thèse du sous-marin occidental n'est pas crédible (et que les journalistes de télévision vont encore passer pour des buses).


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2010)

Ah la précision suisse..

extraits :
_
La longueur de jupe idéale se situe au milieu du genou et peut
descendre jusquà cinq centimètres en dessous du genou (mesurés
à partir du milieu du genou)._

_Portez des sous-vêtements de couleur chair en dessous des
chemisiers blancs._

_Accordez à vos chaussures un temps de pause équivalent au
double de leur temps dutilisation afin que le cuir puisse sécher
et se reposer._

_Chaque petit poil qui pousse sur le corps a une fonction. Les
sourcils protègent les yeux de la transpiration et les cils protègent
de la poussière et des petits insectes. Les poils du nez, quant à
eux, retiennent la poussière et les corps étrangers, nettoient,
réchauffent et humidifient lair respiré, le rendant tolérable pour
les poumons. Les poils du visage qui prolifèrent dérangent toutefois
lapparence générale et doivent être évités._


Si seulement les exigences pouvaient s'appliquer à autre chose que l'apparence..



Bref, je ne pourrai donc jamais travailler à l'UBS..


----------



## fedo (14 Décembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> Bref, je ne pourrai donc jamais travailler à l'UBS..


tu as de la barbe?


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> (...)
> Bref, je ne pourrai donc jamais travailler à l'UBS..


À poil !...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> _Accordez à vos chaussures un temps de pause équivalent au_
> _double de leur temps dutilisation afin que le cuir puisse sécher_
> _et se reposer._


 
Pour pondre des règles comme ça faut transpirer des pieds comme toute une équipe de foot !

Va pas bosser là-bas, c'est des pue-des-pieds !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

Nan, pis Mado avec des sous vêtements "couleur chair" :affraid: Ça serait un peu comme si le père Noël décidait d'un coup de teindre son costume en jaune ou en bleu ! :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, pis Mado avec des sous vêtements "couleur chair" :affraid: Ça serait un peu comme si le père Noël décidait d'un coup de teindre son costume en bleu !


 
Quoi ?
Tu veux dire que mado, c'est la schtroumpfette ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

Toi, faut que t'arrêtes de fumer ton bonnet !  :hosto:


----------



## inkclub (14 Décembre 2010)

Citation:
                         Envoyé par *Pascal 77* 

 
_Nan, pis Mado avec des sous vêtements "couleur chair" :affraid: Ça serait un peu comme si le  père Noël décidait d'un coup de teindre son costume en jaune ou en bleu !  :hein: :mouais:

_



PonkHead a dit:


> Quoi ?
> Tu veux dire que mado, c'est la schtroumpfette ?




Nan c'est maya l'abeille  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

*GM offre 60.000 dollars à ses ouvriers  américains... s'ils démissionnent :love:*

sinon le bce cherche un peu d'argent 


*Julian Assange libéré sous caution*



@+


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2010)

Plus de portefeuille ?!... 
Pas de problème !...


----------



## inkclub (14 Décembre 2010)

merci patron :bebe:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------

men in black :love:

@+

nouvelle avarie pour le Charles-de-Gaulle  :bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> merci patron :bebe:



Seraient-ce les mêmes ? 




inkclub a dit:


> nouvelle avarie pour le Charles-de-Gaulle  :bebe:



Les journalistes, de nos jours, n'ont malheureusement plus aucun sens de l'évènement : ce qui serait un scoop, ça serait que le CdG n'ait pas de nouvelle avarie après réparation de la précédente (bon, sans exagérer non plus, hein, raisonnablement &#8230; Disons une petite semaine sans avarie)


----------



## inkclub (15 Décembre 2010)

Citation:
                         Envoyé par *inkclub* 

 
_merci patron :bebe:

_de pascal 77

Seraient-ce les mêmes ? 

plutôt ceux là  :love:

sinon si il vous reste un peu de cuivre, contactez jp morgan :love:

@+


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2010)

Est-ce que tu vas arriver un jour à faire des citations correctes ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce que tu vas arriver un jour à faire des citations correctes ?!...



et surtout, à utiliser les smil de façon pertinente !  (et arrêter d'utiliser le ;bebe; le smil qui me donne envie de foutre des baffes...  )


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2010)

"un chauffeur professionnel dûment qualifié et familier du parcours."...  :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "un chauffeur professionnel dûment qualifié et familier du parcours."...  :sleep:


Ce cher Jean-Paul doit se retourner dans sa tombe en réalisant qu'on a donné son nom à un tel projet ! Les anglais sont vraiment les rois de l'understatement


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "un chauffeur professionnel dûment qualifié et familier du parcours."...  :sleep:





> La locomotive serait un camion, un bus ou un taxi, au volant duquel se trouverait un chauffeur professionnel dûment qualifié et familier du parcours. Sa mission consisterait à rouler tout à fait normalement, sur la voie la plus à droite, *à une vitesse maximum de 90 km/h*.



Donc, si j'ai bien compris l'objet principal du projet, il consiste à faire payer les gens qui emprunte l'autoroute tout en les obligeant à rouler à la même vitesse que sur route 

En plus, vu le salaire du conducteur de la "loco" et les infra-structures à mettre en place, ça va sûrement augmenter le prix du péage 

Il est où, là, l'intérêt de prendre l'autoroute ? Au moins, avec le TAC, tu te déplaces à 160 Km/h minimum, ça ressemble encore à un complot pour favoriser la SNCF, ça ! :hein:


----------



## inkclub (15 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Est-ce que tu vas arriver un jour à faire des citations correctes ?!...




Yes i can

que des mauvaises langues ces modos  

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et surtout, à utiliser les smil de façon pertinente !  (et arrêter d'utiliser le ;bebe; le smil qui me donne envie de foutre des baffes...  )



pas taper, pas taper :love:

@ pas plus


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Yes i can
> 
> que des mauvaises langues ces modos
> 
> @+


C'est quand il y en a plusieurs à faire que ça se gâte...
Apparemment... 

La multi-citation, tu connais ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Yes i can
> 
> que des mauvaises langues ces modos



Personne ne s'est jamais plaint de la mienne


----------



## inkclub (15 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quand il y en a plusieurs à faire que ça se gâte...
> Apparemment...
> 
> La multi-citation, tu connais ?!...



nan une à la fois ! 

@+


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2010)

*La tête de Henri IV a été retrouvée et authentifiée 400 ans après sa mort*


----------



## inkclub (15 Décembre 2010)

*WikiLeaks : l'US Air Force bloque l'accès à des sites d'information  :love:*


y sont pas joueurs 

@+


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2010)

mado a dit:


> _*Chaque petit poil qui pousse sur le corps a une fonction. *Les sourcils protègent les yeux de la transpiration et les cils protègent de la poussière et des petits insectes. Les poils du nez, quant à eux, retiennent la poussière et les corps étrangers, nettoient, réchauffent et humidifient lair respiré, le rendant tolérable pour les poumons. Les poils du visage qui prolifèrent dérangent toutefois lapparence générale et doivent être évités._



Curieusement, UBS ne parle pas des poils pubiens  






/note : demander à Craquou et Ouèbo si tous les suissesses & suisses se font une épilation intégrale, ce qui expliquerait l'oubli de la part d'UBS


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2010)

Teinture rouge généralement&#8230;


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Teinture rouge généralement



la croix blanche tu te la fais où ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2010)

Tu connais la réponse nan?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Décembre 2010)

Surprise lyrique au centre commercial.


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2010)

on a retrouvé la tête d'henry IV  quelqu'un a des news de Ravaillac


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2010)

censure, 1984, c'est pas la chine mais ça y fait un peu penser


			
				igeneration a dit:
			
		

> Une des lectrices a contacté le service clientèle d'Amazon pour se faire rembourser le livre désormais disparu, pour se voir reprocher par son interlocuteur la "gravité" de ses lectures, qu'elle avait osé acheter auprès d'Amazon


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Décembre 2010)

Les supporters enflamment le tournoi des jeunes.

Mieux qu'un match de Coupe du Monde.


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

Voulez pas vous acheter un cercueil ?!...  :rateau:


----------



## 'chon (16 Décembre 2010)

Cercueil, c'est un cocktail ça, non?! 

pas de news, je ne fais que passer..


----------



## inkclub (16 Décembre 2010)

*Lagarde " la France recommencera à créer des impôts...  euh des emplois"  :love:*


@+


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> Cercueil, c'est un cocktail ça, non?!


Oui, et il fait mal, en général...
Tu veux "t'allonger" ?!...


----------



## 'chon (16 Décembre 2010)

Ouai! et tu vas vouloir faire des photos c'est ça!! 

"Cerceuil : Peut importe la recette du moment que tout fini dans le même verre.."

A 40 ans tout est encore possible, attention..!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> Ouai! et tu vas vouloir faire des photos c'est ça!!
> (...)
> 
> A 40 ans tout est encore possible, attention..!!


Voui !!... :love: 






Ben...
Ça sert à quoi, l'hadopi, alors ?!...


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2010)

Et une de plus !...  :sleep:


----------



## Dead head (17 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et une de plus !...  :sleep:



Hortefeux est désormais ce qu'on appelle un "repris de justice". Sarkozy a donc un ministre repris de justice. Il reste néanmoins au gouvernement. C'est tout dire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Hortefeux est désormais ce qu'on appelle un "repris de justice". Sarkozy a donc un ministre repris de justice. Il reste néanmoins au gouvernement. C'est tout dire.



Pas encore, il a interjeté appel, ce qui est suspensif !


----------



## inkclub (17 Décembre 2010)

*Hasta la victoria siempre  :casse:
*

*"Soyez réalistes : demandez l'impossible" [Ernesto Che Guevara]*



@+


----------



## Dead head (17 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas encore, il a interjeté appel, ce qui est suspensif !



Je sais, je sais. Cela ne change rien à l'esprit de mon intervention.




inkclub a dit:


> *Hasta la victoria siempre  :casse:
> *
> 
> *"Soyez réalistes : demandez l'impossible" [Ernesto Che Guevara]*
> ...


Rire ? Pleurer ? Se mettre une corde autour du cou ? Ou tout foutre en l'air ?


----------



## inkclub (17 Décembre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Je sais, je sais. Cela ne change rien à l'esprit de mon intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> Rire ? Pleurer ? Se mettre une corde autour du cou ? Ou tout foutre en l'air ?



j'aime bien la dernière possibilité :love:

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2010)

EU: Arrêté pour avoir voulu manger son chat


----------



## inkclub (18 Décembre 2010)

*Bank of America suspend les transactions destinées à WikiLeaks  :love:*


@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

bank of america n'aime pas wikileaks  :love:

suite au prochain épisode

@+


----------



## fedo (18 Décembre 2010)

c'est logique que les banques américaines, annoncées comme prochainement sous les projecteur de wikileaks, s'occupent de lui.

et je crois qu'il a fait une grosse connerie parce qu'il vit des donations, alors toutes les industries avec lesquelles il va se fâcher vont lui mettre des bâtons dans les roues et s'arranger pour mener contre lui une guerre d'attrition.

surtout les industries qui ont une licence d'activité délivrée par les Etats ou ceux-ci comme client, voire qui ont été sauvées par lesdits Etats...


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Décembre 2010)

En quoi le fait de publier des documents qui rélèvent aux gens la diplomatie, telle qu'elle est appliquée de nos jour est _"une grosse connerie"_ ? Lorsque WikiLeaks a publié les documents secrets défenses sur la Guerre en Irak, aucun de ces donnateurs n'a bronché bizarrement&#8230;

A croire que la diplomatie est un sujet TOP TOP SECRET 

BoA, comme tant d'autres banques, blanchit l'argent de traffiquants d'armes and Co, ça me fait marrer&#8230; On sent bien la pression de l'Etat US, qui n'a vraisemblablement pas aimé que l'on divulgue les blabla de sa diplomatie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2010)

Ce qu'on appelle en France le secret défense a sa raison d'être dans certains cas, le but final n'est pas de les cacher au public, qui n'en a que faire, mais de les cacher à ceux qui pourraient en tirer parti contre nous.

Malheureusement, la corruption généralisée de nos élites politiques fait qu'il sert plus à cacher leurs magouilles que de vrais secrets stratégiques, et l'objectif annoncé par Wikileak, ce n'est pas de révéler des secrets stratégiques, mais plutôt les magouilles, qui elles, intéressent le public !


----------



## fedo (18 Décembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> En quoi le fait de publier des documents qui rélèvent aux gens la diplomatie, telle qu'elle est appliquée de nos jour est _"une grosse connerie"_ ? Lorsque WikiLeaks a publié les documents secrets défenses sur la Guerre en Irak, aucun de ces donnateurs n'a bronché bizarrement&#8230;
> 
> A croire que la diplomatie est un sujet TOP TOP SECRET
> 
> BoA, comme tant d'autres banques, blanchit l'argent de traffiquants d'armes and Co, ça me fait marrer&#8230; On sent bien la pression de l'Etat US, qui n'a vraisemblablement pas aimé que l'on divulgue les blabla de sa diplomatie.




ça n'est pas mon propos
mon propos c'est de dire qu'il aurait du s'attendre à cette situation, que ceux à qui ça déplait joueraient sur ses points faibles (et que ce sont des professionnels du genre).
surtout qu'il utilise Wikileaks pour se promouvoir personnellement.

je lis tous les jours mémos dévoilés dans le Monde.
maintenant il faut relativiser l'importance des documents.
aucun documents "secret defense" là-dedans, on a pas appris grand chose sur l'Afghanistan à part que les talibans ont quelques SAM portables probablement fournis par l'Iran ainsi qu'un entraînement pour certains fournis par l'Iran.

mais ça pose certains problèmes notamment la sécurité des informateurs des ambassades à l'étranger. et pire si des mémos ont pour sujet les tractations au sujet d'otages à l'étranger ça peut mettre leur vie en danger.

franchement, ces mémos ne font pas le déshonneur de la diplomatie américaine.
si c'était le but recherché c'est raté (la preuve l'Iran parle d'un complot de la CIA).

les banques auront bien plus de chose à se reprocher dans les futures publications que les diplomates US, AMHA...


----------



## Chang (19 Décembre 2010)

En plus de tout cela, seulement un petit 10% des cables ont ete reveles et seulement ceux choisis comme pertinents par le college de journalistes selectionnes.

On parle de quantites astronomiques d'informations alors que non. Il s'agit d'infos tres basiques et connues de tout ceux concernes, pour la plupart. 

Mais il y a un potentiel enorme, dont ce fameux fichier qui doit etre transmis si jamais quelque chose de dramatique devait arriver a Assange.

Au final, je trouve ce mec couillu, bien plus que la plupart d'entre nous a se plaindre sans plus ou moins rien faire ... Il met sa propre liberte en danger (penser quil ignorait les possibles pressions bancaires/judiciaires c'est un peu le prendre pour un imbecile) pour un peu plus de transparence et un but ultime qui est, si j'en comprends bien la globalite, de remettre la democratie entre les mains du peuple. 
Il ne reste que tres peu de vraies democraties de nos jours. Les actions de wikileaks donnent une opportunite aux gens qui le veulent de s'informer et de s'aider a decrypter l'info quotidienne pour etre mieux a meme de faire des choix politiques meme si la portee de ces derniers n'est pas toujours tres grande.


----------



## fedo (19 Décembre 2010)

> Au final, je trouve ce mec couillu, bien plus que la plupart d'entre  nous a se plaindre sans plus ou moins rien faire ... Il met sa propre  liberte en danger (penser quil ignorait les possibles pressions  bancaires/judiciaires c'est un peu le prendre pour un imbecile) pour un  peu plus de transparence et un but ultime qui est, si j'en comprends  bien la globalite, de remettre la democratie entre les mains du peuple.



il y a eu des dissidences au sein même de Wikileaks qui vont d'ailleurs donner lieu à sites concurrents.
et ceux-là dénonçaient le vedettariat de Assange.
et il y en a pour tous les goûts puisqu'il déclare:


> any weirdos email us about UFOs or how they discovered that they were the  anti-christ whilst talking with their ex-wife at a garden party over a  pot-plant. However, as yet they have not satisfied two of our publishing  rules. 1) that the documents not be self-authored; 2) that they be  original. *However, it is worth noting that in yet-to-be-published parts  of the cablegate archive there are indeed references to UFOs.*



là-dessus il va jouer sa crédibilité.

le problème réside dans le fait que c'est devenu un business articulé autour de la donation.

le business de la révélation. rien de nouveau sous le soleil parce que le concept est celui de la religion à la base.

perso je suis certain qu'il connaissait les risques judiciaires mais je ne pense pas qu'il avait anticipé que les plateformes de paiement lui coupent les vivres rapidement.

en plus le seul qui ait réellement pris des risques dans l'histoire c'est Bradley Manning qui a copié et transmis les mémos (Assange a avoué qu'il est la seule source dans un entretien au Guardian).

le plus intéressant dans l'histoire c'est que toutes les théories du complot deviennent immédiatement passée de mode.


----------



## Chang (19 Décembre 2010)

> En plus le seul qui ait réellement pris des risques dans l'histoire c'est Bradley Manning qui a copié et transmis les mémos (Assange a avoué qu'il est la seule source dans un entretien au Guardian).



Cela veut-il dire pour autant que c'est vrai ?



> Le plus intéressant dans l'histoire c'est que toutes les théories du complot deviennent immédiatement passée de mode.



Tu pourrais develloper ? Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre.

Pour ce qui est des revelations, nous ne sommes pas en train de parler de distribution de pain ou de marcher sur l'eau ... on ne parle pas d'un messie, donc je ne vois pas trop ton parallele avec les religions/revelations.

Enfin pour le cas des UFO, avant de s'avancer a quelque conclusion (tu sembles deja connaitre le contenu  ) je pense quil est preferable d'etre patient.  

Ta citation est bizarre, sortie de contexte, je ne la comprends pas.


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> EU: Arrêté pour avoir voulu manger son chat



plus de précision sur la préparation de la marinade


----------



## fedo (19 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Cela veut-il dire pour autant que c'est vrai ?



bien sûr que oui puisque les mémos s'arrêtent en février 2010 après l'arrestation de Bradley.
sans Bradley Manning pas de buzz Wikileaks.

et lui va prendre 20 ans de prison.

Assange ne craint pas grand chose physiquement de la part des USA. son exposition médiatique le protège en quelque sorte.
mais si jamais des mémos ou des documents concernent la mafia russe, je ne donne pas cher de sa peau.



> Pour ce qui est des revelations, nous ne sommes pas en train de parler  de distribution de pain ou de marcher sur l'eau ... on ne parle pas d'un  messie, donc je ne vois pas trop ton parallele avec les  religions/revelations.



le parallèle est bien là.
on a un prophète de la transparence qui continuera ses révélations tant qu'on fera des donations. on nous a promis du sensationnel qui devait changer le monde.
on attend toujours...



> Enfin pour le cas des UFO, avant de s'avancer a quelque conclusion (tu sembles deja connaitre le contenu  ) je pense quil est preferable d'etre patient.
> 
> Ta citation est bizarre, sortie de contexte, je ne la comprends pas.



le contexte c'est celui des phrases juste au-dessus. il consiste à vendre du sensationnel et faire mousser pour attirer l'attention.
ça vire au sensationnalisme mais pour l'instant il y a un décalage entre la nature des révélations et l'impact promis.
du coup c'est la surenchère et on nous sort qu'il y a des mémos sur les OVNI :mouais:!!!

mais il récolte l'argent et l'exposition médiatique et les sources vont en prison !!!!
et il voudrait se faire passer pour une victime !!!!



> Tu pourrais develloper ? Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre.



c'est simple aujourd'hui impossible de garder un secret très longtemps.
alors qu'on nous sort des théories du complot invérifiables qui demandent une logistique incroyable pour être réalisée, on se dit que si c'était vrai ça aurait fuité.

Wikileaks promettait en quelque sorte la mise sur la place publique des pires complots internationaux et la révélation du mal américain. mais franchement rien dans les mémos ne va dans ce sens.


----------



## inkclub (19 Décembre 2010)

[/QUOTE]

le parallèle est bien là.
on a un prophète de la transparence qui continuera ses révélations tant qu'on fera des donations. on nous a promis du sensationnel qui devait changer le monde.
on attend toujours...

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a pas eu de sensationnel, mais ça a changé le monde, apprendre, pour un dirigeant iranien, nord-core&#769;en ou ve&#769;ne&#769;zue&#769;lien, que les diplomates ame&#769;ricains vous traitent de fou, d'idiot ou de malade, cela ne doit pas e&#770;tre vraiment une surprise, voire me&#770;me les rassurer. En revanche, de&#769;couvrir, quand vous e&#770;tes un allie&#769; fide&#768;le de Washington que les diplomates US parlent de vous avec me&#769;pris, ou soulignent longuement vos de&#769;fauts, quand ils ne de&#769;voilent pas votre servilite&#769; a&#768; l'e&#769;gard de leur agenda, c'est une autre affaire. Les conséquences se feront sentir plus tard, lors du renouvellement des hommes politiques. :love:

Dans les pays arabes les américains vont avoir de gros problèmes, les dirigeants n'ayant pas appréciés les révélations et les commentaires.  :bebe:


C'est bien dans l'opinion publique que le dommage durable est fait. Ceux qui suivent les affaires internationales n'ont en effet pas appris grand-chose de vraiment nouveau dans ce de&#769;ballage me&#769;diatique, si ce n'est quelques anecdotes croustillantes ou des confirmations de certaines hypothe&#768;ses. En revanche, le citoyen moyen, qui dans de nombreux pays allie&#769;s des Etats-Unis, est souvent tre&#768;s critique de la politique conduite par Washington (Afghanistan, Irak, Israe&#776;l/Palestine, etc...), a la possibilite&#769; de de&#769;couvrir comment une partie importante de la classe politique de son pays allait re&#769;gulie&#768;rement « a&#768; la soupe » dans les ambassades us pour y chercher appuis, conseils et moyens. Pour nombre d'entre eux, cela rappelle l'e&#769;poque de la Guerre Froide quand les dirigeants communistes et de nombreux partis de gauche de l'e&#769;poque allaient prendre leurs ordres ou leurs subsides dans les ambassades sovie&#769;tiques. Les de&#769;tails et la sortie e&#769;tale&#769;e dans le temps de toutes ces informations ont fait de cette ope&#769;ration Wikileaks une formidable « tele novela » diplomatique ... un genre dont les peoples raffolent.  :love::bebe:


@+


----------



## fedo (19 Décembre 2010)

> En revanche, de&#769;couvrir, quand vous e&#770;tes un allie&#769; fide&#768;le de  Washington que les diplomates US parlent de vous avec me&#769;pris, ou  soulignent longuement vos de&#769;fauts, quand ils ne de&#769;voilent pas votre  servilite&#769; a&#768; l'e&#769;gard de leur agenda, c'est une autre affaire. Les  conséquences se feront sentir plus tard, lors du renouvellement des  hommes politiques.


sauf que les ambassades étrangères font la même chose. l'hypocrisie du discours est la même partout. en plus tous les pays pondent des études stratégiques plus ou moins trouvables sur le net en version complète qui sont beaucoup plus explicites que les politiques diplomatiques.

pour la servilité des européens, il ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux-mêmes, n'assumant peu ou pas leur défense nationale (spécialement les allemands si donneurs de leçon sur les déficits) et la sécurisation des voies maritimes.



> Dans les pays arabes les américains vont avoir de gros problèmes, les dirigeants n'ayant pas appréciés les révélations et les commentaires.


je ne pense pas du tout. il se dégage des mémos que l'Iran est la principale préoccupation des pays arabes et ils ont besoin des Etats-Unis pour assurer leur défense et leur dissuasion à l'égard du régime Iranien.
la seule chose dont ils pourront tirer avantage des mémos, c'est de faire pression sur les USA pour Israël. peut-être qu'ils achèteront du matériel militaire français au lieu du matériel US.
mais la pire révélation pour les pays arabes c'est la presse française qui l'a sortie cet été: les Emirats qui achètent du matériel de surveillance à Israël et le roi saoudien qui juge qu'Israêl et l'Iran ne devraient pas exister.


les seuls qui sont embarrassés sont le régime chinois avec leur inaction en Birmanie, leur impuissance en Corée du Nord (voire pire sur les transports de pièce de missiles à destination de l'Iran), l'attaque de Google.
la Russie décrite comme une fausse démocratie limite mafieuse.
l'armée péruvienne (alliée des USA) accusée de corruption et le Péru de produire trop de cocaïne (2ème producteur mondial).
même chose pour la Bolivie qui a augmenté sa surface cultivée de coca.
le régime iranien qui les collectionne.

les diplomates brésiliens qui qualifient Chavez de très "instable" et justifient par là même un réarmement du Brésil.

que les diplomates français jugent que Chavez mène son pays dans un scénario à la Zimbabwe est plutôt rassurant sur la qualité du personnel diplomatique français.



> . Les de&#769;tails et la sortie e&#769;tale&#769;e dans le temps de toutes ces  informations ont fait de cette ope&#769;ration Wikileaks une formidable «  tele novela » diplomatique ... un genre dont les peoples raffolent.


oui mais faute de révélation fracassante ça risque de lasser. 
Y-a-t-il vraiment une large audience intéressée de savoir que c'est l'armée ougandaise qui mène la lutte au Congo contre le LRA ?

en ce qui me concerne, le problème c'est pas la divulgation des mémos mais la méthode, qui tourne à une imposture et peut mettre des vies en danger.
c'est un peu le peep show, faut mettre des sous dans la machine pour avoir des révélations.


----------



## inkclub (19 Décembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> pour la servilité des européens, il ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux-mêmes, n'assumant peu ou pas leur défense nationale (spécialement les allemands si donneurs de leçon sur les déficits) et la sécurisation des voies maritimes.




je suis d'accord avec toi les européens se sont défaussés sur les américains pour la défense de l'europe d'ailleurs Spiegel tape fort en titrant "En manipulant les nains politiques europe&#769;ens"


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2010)

Miss Pitbull dit encore n'importe quoi !  les musulmans paient déjà pour avoir des mosquées, quelqu'un lui explique au faite a quoi ça sert une mosquée ? et puis elle sait combien de minaret il y a réellement en france ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2010)

Tu sais, le souci, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de gens que cela choque ce blocage de la rue par la prière. Moi le premier. Du coup, elle touche un sujet sensible qui peut rallier les masses. Quand ensuite elle explique que nos impostes peuvent servir à construire des bâtiments pour ces " XXXXX " (remplir de l'insulte de votre choix) elle touche encore plus le peuple.

Non, sa tactique n'est pas mauvaise malheureusement. Et la gauche et un peu lamentable en face de ça. Mais bon, la gauche est lamentable sur TOUS les sujets depuis la mort de Miterrand.

On est mal barré


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2010)

je bosse depuis peu sur Saint-Ouen et effective les musulmans prie dans la rue, mais ce qu'elle omet de dire, c'est que les musulmans prie dans la rue par faute de place, elle dit "elles soient modestes", modeste = de petite taille ? voila le genre d'innepsi que compte le discourt des le pen, les musulmans, tout comme les chrétiens, les juifs ou encore les bouddhistes ont le droit a des liens de cultes digne. Concernant le fait que les musulmans paient pour la construction de leurs mosquées, et bien c'est déjà le cas ! le financement public est bien plus limité que miss veste brune veut bien dire et ceux sans enfreindre la Loi de 1905 mais contrairement a ce que dit Dalil Boubakeur il manque de mosquée en France.
Comme toujours, il est plus facile d'avoir peur de ce que l'on ne connait pas, que d'essayer de le comprendre !


----------



## inkclub (19 Décembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Tu sais, le souci, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de gens que cela choque ce blocage de la rue par la prière. Moi le premier. Du coup, elle touche un sujet sensible qui peut rallier les masses. Quand ensuite elle explique que nos impostes peuvent servir à construire des bâtiments pour ces " XXXXX " (remplir de l'insulte de votre choix) elle touche encore plus le peuple.
> 
> Non, sa tactique n'est pas mauvaise malheureusement. Et la gauche et un peu lamentable en face de ça. Mais bon, la gauche est lamentable sur TOUS les sujets depuis la mort de Miterrand.
> 
> On est mal barré



çà dépend  :love:


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> les musulmans, tout comme les chrétiens, les juifs ou encore les bouddhistes ont le droit a des liens de cultes digne.



C'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord. Aucune religion n'a à avoir OBLIGATOIREMENT un lieu de cultes en dur. Ils peuvent faire ça chez eux si pour ces " croyants " il faut obligatoirement avoir un rituel de prière sous peine de courroux divin (quelle ineptie soit dit en passant). Est-ce que je demande la création d'un Apple Store dans ma ville sous prétexte que Steve Job est mon dieu vivant  (ça serait amusant pour le coup).

Nous sommes normalement dans un état laïque qui tolère les croyances tant que cela ne se transforme en secte (la limite est mince pour le coup ici).

C'est pourquoi les propos de Marine Le Pen sont facilement recevables par une grosse partie de la population. Le dessus, il va y en avoir qui vont se dire " oui, mais les Le Pen, ce n'est pas que ça, jamais je ne voterais pour eux ". Puis, il y  a ceux qui vont se faire embrigader, puis ceux qui n'ayant pas de candidat digne de ce nom à droite comme à gauche vont se rallier à sa cause. Elle n'est pas folle, et cest bien ce qui fait peur. Son père ne présentait pas bien, bourru, limite stupide, etc. Là, c'est une femme, elle a pour elle un " soi-disant instinct maternel " qui la valorise et la met à l'abri d'attaques frontales trop brusques (pour le moment).

Perso, je le sens mal pour le coup.


macinside a dit:


> Comme toujours, il est plus facile d'avoir peur de ce que l'on ne connait pas, que d'essayer de le comprendre !



C'est logique. Il n'est pas possible d'assimiler toutes les connaissances nécessaires pour juger de tout. Là, les connaissances nécessaires sont : la rue est occupée de manière illégale par une bande de fanatiques religieux même pas chrétiens. Le reste, les infos le distilleront au compte goute et tout le monde retournera à son boulot (de merde souvent) et sa petite vie avec la peur de l'autre qui risque un jour " d'égorger vos fils, vos compagnes ".


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Décembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est logique.



et la logique, c'est comme tout : ça s'apprend.


----------



## Chang (20 Décembre 2010)

> bien sûr que oui puisque les mémos s'arrêtent en février 2010 après l'arrestation de Bradley.
> sans Bradley Manning pas de buzz Wikileaks.
> 
> et lui va prendre 20 ans de prison.



Ca ne confirme rien du tout. Ca veut juste dire qu'il n'y a pas de memo entre les mains des 5 grands journaux qui soient dates d'apres Fevrier 2010. Je ne dis pas quil y en a d'autres, je dis juste que l'on en sait pas.



> le parallèle est bien là.
> on a un prophète de la transparence qui continuera ses révélations tant qu'on fera des donations. on nous a promis du sensationnel qui devait changer le monde.
> on attend toujours...



Mais qui a promis quoi ? Les journaux oui, pour vendre. Perso je ne lis rien de la part de Wikileaks directement. Des faits, des anecdotes, des points de vue sont relates et c'est tout. Je ne suis pas pour une transparence totale, ca ne rime a rien. 



> le contexte c'est celui des phrases juste au-dessus. il consiste à vendre du sensationnel et faire mousser pour attirer l'attention.
> ça vire au sensationnalisme mais pour l'instant il y a un décalage entre la nature des révélations et l'impact promis.
> du coup c'est la surenchère et on nous sort qu'il y a des mémos sur les OVNI :mouais:!!!
> mais il récolte l'argent et l'exposition médiatique et les sources vont en prison !!!!
> et il voudrait se faire passer pour une victime !!!!



C'est quand meme incroyable. Tu es sur ton fauteuil a eplucher la presse internationale et a te plaindre qu'un mec fasse un petit pas en avant. Mais bon sang, c'est deja ca ... 

Quand a Manning, il connaissait le risque a mon avis. C'est evidement tres courageux de sa part et bien dommage que l'executif condamne un homme qui vouait aider plutot qu'a blesser.

Ce qui me preoccupe dans tes posts en general, c'est que tu balances tellement de donnees qu'au final tu ne parles que tres froidement de situations ou le facteur humain ne trouve plus sa place. 

Que ce soit les banques, la guerre ou wikileaks, tu justifies tout par de la logique pragmatique equivalente aux discours de ceux qui clament "ne faire que leur travail/devoir" sans jamais penser a remettre en question les fondements de la societe et d'un systeme qui prouve a l'heure actuelle son aberrance profonde. 

Tu ferais un tres bon gestionnaire  ...


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est là où je ne suis pas d'accord. Aucune religion n'a à avoir OBLIGATOIREMENT un lieu de cultes en dur.



la ou tu te trompe, c'est que tu oubli que la religion est un lien social, donc un lieu de regroupement social est nécessaire  et ce doit d'être un lieu ouvert, de plus comme tout lieu de culte, que ce soit une église, un temple, une synagogue, une mosquée, on ne fait pas qu'y prier.
Je précise que je suis fervent athée et que si j'ai l'occasion de visité une jolie mosquée comme Sainte-Sophie a Istanbul ou la Mosquée Hassan II a Casablanca, j'y irai sans hésitation !


----------



## fedo (20 Décembre 2010)

> Ca ne confirme rien du tout. Ca veut juste dire qu'il n'y a pas de memo  entre les mains des 5 grands journaux qui soient dates d'apres Fevrier  2010. Je ne dis pas quil y en a d'autres, je dis juste que l'on en sait  pas.


y a les 250000 mémos de Manning et rien d'autre selon Assange. je ne crois pas qu'il mente. il se discréditerait totalement s'il le faisait.
sauf sur les banques, où apparemment il y a des documents sur Bank of AMerica (toujours selon les dires de Assange).



> Mais qui a promis quoi ?


et bien Assange avait promis du fracassant mais pour l'instant les mémos ne fracassent rien. gros décalage.
et comme je le rapportais plus haut la presse française a fait plus fort cet été.
encore une fois le problème c'est la méthode, qui est très étudiée au niveau marketing. (je rejoins inkclub sur le côté feuilleton).

si tu lis le Monde, Foreign Policy, Foreign Affairs, Courrier International, tu es déjà au parfum des fuites diplomatiques organisées en off the record.

c'est toujours comme ça quand tu veux mettre la pression. tu demandes poliment puis après tu forces la main en off si ça ne passe pas.



> C'est quand meme incroyable. Tu es sur ton fauteuil a eplucher la presse  internationale et a te plaindre qu'un mec fasse un petit pas en avant.  Mais bon sang, c'est deja ca ...


ben non. je ne crois pas que ce soit un pas en avant. ça pourrait l'être si c'était moins mise en scène et balancé avec méthode.
le seul pas en avant c'est que la presse a désormais un paravent juridique alors qu'avant c'était elle qui était en 1ère ligne.
mais à quel prix...(dans le cas Assange).

c'est quand même l'exploitation d'un délit à la base. je trouve ça injuste que Manning fasse de la prison pendant qu'Assange se fait passer pour une victime alors qu'il profite de la situation.

je trouve ça limite qu'après il se fasse passer pour monsieur propre superstar !!!

et ce n'est pas la 1ère fois que ça arrive. c'est déjà arrivé dans les années 70 avec Dan Ellsberg et les mémos nettement plus explosifs sur le Vietnam.



> Que ce soit les banques, la guerre ou wikileaks, tu justifies tout par  de la logique pragmatique equivalente aux discours de ceux qui clament  "ne faire que leur travail/devoir" sans jamais penser a remettre en  question les fondements de la societe et d'un systeme qui prouve a  l'heure actuelle son aberrance profonde.


rien à voir. si tu lis tous mes propos, tu verras que je ne suis pas vraiment amateur de la société de consommation (celle qui donne trop d'importance aux banques notamment) et de la division internationale du travail telle qu'elle se dessine aujourd'hui.
sur les banques c'est la régulation qui fait défaut (l'absence), je ne justifie pas leur comportement (c'est impossible pour moi de justifier l'irrationnel). juste que le choix qui nous est offert reste malheureusement limité.

pas mon genre non plus d'encourager l'usage de la force mais parfois (rarement) on a pas le choix. et ne pas le faire peut se révéler une erreur historique.



> Tu ferais un tres bon gestionnaire  ...


je ne pense pas. trop éthique selon le dernier banquier que j'ai rencontré (et malmené).
j'évite effectivement l'émotionnel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> je ne pense pas. trop éthique selon le dernier banquier que j'ai rencontré (et malmené).



Ah ça ! C'est certain que pour un banquier*, la plus petite dose d'éthique, c'est déjà énormément trop, alors quelqu'un avec une conscience, là, non, ça ne peut pas faire l'affaire ! 

(*) Non, là, je ne parle pas de la personne derrière le guichet de votre agence, hein, ne confondez pas "banquier" et "employé de banque" ! :hein:


----------



## Chang (20 Décembre 2010)

Bon Fedo, pour faire plus court et pour pas monopoliser le fil, je ne suis pas aussi certain que toi sur beaucoup de sujets et je prefere la reserve plutot que d'avancer des certitudes qui auraient un sens si tu etais vraiment au fait des choses ... "in the loop" comme ils disent ...


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2010)

Donc, à Paris, des rues sont parfois à usage exclusif comme on peut s'en rendre compte  en visitant ce site toujours d'actualité. Que fait monsieur le maire ?


macinside a dit:


> Je précise que je suis fervent athée et que si j'ai l'occasion de visiter une jolie mosquée comme Sainte-Sophie à Istanbul ou la Mosquée Hassan II a Casablanca, j' irai sans hésitation !


. Ah ! La mosquée Sainte Sophie !


----------



## wip (20 Décembre 2010)

Les trottoirs sont occupés aussi par la neige, c'est un scandale !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Donc, à Paris, des rues sont parfois à usage exclusif comme on peut s'en rendre compte  en visitant ce site toujours d'actualité. Que fait monsieur le maire ?
> . Ah ! La mosquée Sainte Sophie !



En même temps, si il avaient des lieux pour prier tranquillement, je crois qu'ils se passeraient bien de le faire dans la rue non?

Enfin.
Décidément je reste halluciné par ce besoin de se raccrocher à la religion de mes concitoyens.


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2010)

Merci de clore cet aparté glissant.
(N'hésitez pas à utiliser le bouton en forme e point d'exclamation afin de signaler tout début de dérapage)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Décembre 2010)

110 mètres haies

Lorsqu'une course d'athlétisme tourne à l'anarchie.


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2010)

Une p'tite valse ?!... 



> Depuis le mois de juillet,  25 régions et départements ont changé de préfets.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Décembre 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Donc, à Paris, des rues sont parfois à usage exclusif comme on peut s'en rendre compte  en visitant ce site toujours d'actualité. Que fait monsieur le maire ?



Ce site, mon petit loustic, c'est le site de riposte laïque, un groupe d'activistes d'extrême-droite, qui a organisé il y a peu les assises contre l'islamisation de l'Europe, avec le Bloc Identitaire, ce micro-parti qui veut concurrencer le Front National, parce que les lepénistes sont trop mous.
Comme ils refusent tout héritage arabe, ils ne savent pas compter, ils ne savent donc pas qu'ils ne sont pour le moment que deux pelés et trois tondus.
Mais, pour ma part, je souhaiterai qu'ils le restent, groupusculaires. Et que, par conséquent, on ne leur fasse pas de la publicité, l'air de rien.


----------



## tirhum (21 Décembre 2010)

Deux poids; deux mesures... 
Je dis ça passque les neufs hôpitaux militaires réunis (capacité équivalente au CHU de Toulouse), cumulent à eux seuls un déficit équivalent à ceux des AP-Hôpitaux de Paris + Lyon + Marseille... 
Ça en fait le premier déficit hospitalier de France... 
Mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Comme ils refusent tout héritage arabe, ils ne savent pas compter, ils ne savent donc pas qu'ils ne sont pour le moment que deux pelés et trois tondus.



Oui, enfin, à l'extrème droite, lorsque je regardes, ça ne manque pas de tondus (d'ailleurs, avec ton physique, tu aurais sans doute ta chance, même si dans l'ensemble, ils semblent préférer les tondus un peu "bas de plafond"  ), mais des pelés, je n'en ai pas encore vu


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2010)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2010)

le lanceur de gaufres banni de l'arena


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2010)

Preum's !... :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2010)

Areva: les actionnaires approuvent l'augmentation de capital et pendant ce temps là ont ne parles plus d'eux...


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Décembre 2010)

En parlant de ces en...és qui exploitent sans scrupules les ressources fossiles, sachez que les habitants du Sud-Est de la France sont devenus les victimes annoncées d'exploitation de gaz de schistes.
L'extraction du gaz de schistes est une catastrophe écologique. Et on a pas fini de se battre, en bas de la carte de France.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2010)

Salut cousin


----------



## Le docteur (25 Décembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Areva: les actionnaires approuvent l'augmentation de capital et pendant ce temps là ont ne parles plus d'eux...


L'alliance objective des gros cons et du gros pognon a encore frappé .  Joyeux Noël à tous, quand même...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Preum's !... :sleep:


Ce qui me fait drôle, surtout, c'est le "stage de citoyenneté". Je me demande quelle tronche ça peut avoir, ce truc-là ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




fedo a dit:


> le lanceur de gaufres banni de l'arena



J'ai pas compris de quel sport ça parle, mais apparemment, c'est plus grave que de lancer des cacahuètes ou des bananes dans un match de foot français. En même temps, toute cette bouffe gâchée !


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2010)

Pour son Noël, BHL n'a toujours pas reçu de neurones

Pourtant ça partait d'un bon sentiment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2010)

L'incroyable voyage sans fin du train Strasbourg-Port Bou


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

En passant; entre deux réveillons...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> En passant; entre deux réveillons...



Ca me fait penser à un autre article que je lisais hier à propos de chômage et de population active et j'ai été marqué par un chiffre.
Il y a en France, chômeurs compris, une population active de 24 millions de personnes, soit environ 40% de la population du pays.
Je trouve ça dingue...
Si j'enlève 25 millions de vieux et d'enfants, il reste 15 millions de personnes qui ne bossent pas.
C'est con, mais ça me sidère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca me fait penser à un autre article que je lisais hier à propos de chômage et de population active et j'ai été marqué par un chiffre.
> Il y a en France, chômeurs compris, une population active de 24 millions de personnes, soit environ 40% de la population du pays.
> Je trouve ça dingue...
> Si j'enlève 25 millions de vieux et d'enfants, il reste 15 millions de personnes qui ne bossent pas.
> C'est con, mais ça me sidère.



Ben d'après l'article cité par Titi, la population active serait de 28,2 millions de personnes, pas de 24, donc, ça ne nous laisse plus que 10,8 millions de personnes qui ne travaillent pas, si tu ôtes de ça les femmes au foyer, les travailleurs masqués (femmes, voire enfants majeurs d'agriculteurs, d'artisans ou de commerçants, qui bossent "de fait" avec leurs maris/compagnon/parents, mais sont considérés comme ne travaillant pas), les étudiants (cycles longs) et les rentiers qui vivent d'autres revenus que ceux du travail, on doit arriver au bout du compte, j'imagine.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les travailleurs masqués


 
Il y aurait 10 millions de catcheurs mexicains en France ?????
'tain, mais que fait la police ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

Entre deux réveillons ?!...
"Elle" cuve...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il y aurait 10 millions de catcheurs mexicains en France ?????



Mais un seul concombre !


----------



## inkclub (28 Décembre 2010)

les créateurs de possibles pas possible  :love:

1 million d'euros la plaisanterie 

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------

*Au JT de TF1, les gens marchent à reculons  :love:
*


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2010)

encore des certitudes qui risquent de tomber.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2010)

Garçon, un whisky &#8230; Sec ! 



> "Malgré la baisse de la consommation d'eau, la facture d'eau domestique ne diminue pas", soulignent cependant les auteurs de l'étude.


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

Coucou !...
Me revoilou !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Coucou !...
> Me revoilou !...



L'article est daté d'aujourd'hui, donc, la semaine dernière, c'était autour du 22 décembre, or :



> Les réseaux de surveillance sanitaire ont annoncé, mercredi 29 *novembre*



Trop forts les prévisionnistes des réseaux de surveillance sanitaire


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Décembre 2010)

[DM]xgbj27_voeux-2011-de-nicolas-sarkozy_news[/DM]


----------



## fedo (29 Décembre 2010)

le wikileaks potentiellement nucléaire pour la politique française (vous ne vous étonnerez plus de la popularité des extrêmes).


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

Un peu de légèreté...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Un peu de légèreté...



Pourtant, Doc sait qu'il y a du lourd, là dedans


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2010)

Bon...
Et vous, alors ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Un cambrioleur allemand s&#8217;endort au travail.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Et vous, alors ?!...


 
Ah les sondages...
Je serais curieux de savoir qui sont les neuf autres personnalité de la liste "politiques" en tête de laquelle cette chère Ségolène arrive avec tant de % des voix sur cette Une du Figaro...
Qui a constitué cette liste.
Et sur quels critères.
Le plus interressant, bien sûr, étant qui _n'y figure pas_.


----------



## kisbizz (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah les sondages...
> Le plus interressant, bien sûr, étant qui _n'y figure pas_.



il y a quand même sa femme , ça compte pas  ?


----------



## inkclub (30 Décembre 2010)

joyeuses fêtes  :love:

euh, les fins et début de mois étant difficiles, je cherche un petit ak ou uzi d'occase, 

merci   :love:

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le plus interressant, bien sûr, étant qui _n'y figure pas_.



Non, non, lui, il y figure (il est 4ème au classement). Cest un peu comme cet autre sondage qui classe notre cher Nabotléon "homme politique de l'année", ce sondage est commandé par le journal de ce gauchiste d'Arnaud Lagardère, sondage réalisé par  Au hasard  L'IFOP, l'institut de sondage propriété de Laurence Parizot, la Présidente du Medef  Mais c'est juste "par hasard", hein !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> il y a quand même sa femme , ça compte pas ?


 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, non, lui, il y figure


 
Bien sûr qu'il y figure - ce serait trop gros, sinon.
De même qu'il doit y avoir un bon équilibre gauche/droite dans les 10 proposés.

Mais je n'en reste pas moins persuadé que la liste a été _très soigneusement_ mise au point et que ses résultats ne sont pas du tout ce qu'on aurait obtenu sur une question ouverte.

'fin, je dis ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2010)

Voilà, c'est fini...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est àpas un article de journal, c'est de l'actu en direct, devant mes fenêtres.

Si vous aviez un box chez "Une pièce en plus" à Nanterre, à côté de la voie ferrée ben... Probab' que plus maintenant, en fait.

A l'heure où je vous poste, les 6 camions de pompiers qui giropharent devant ont réussi à éteindre le bizzu, je crois, mais ça fume comme trente-six Pompéi.

Voilà, c'était PonkHead,
En direct de Nanterre,
A vous les studios.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> joyeuses fêtes  :love:
> 
> euh, les fins et début de mois étant difficiles, je cherche un petit ak ou uzi d'occase,
> 
> ...





> Le commando, muni d'armes de poing ainsi que d'un fusil mitrailleur de type Kalachnikov



Je vois que les journalistes sont toujours aussi bien renseignés, un "fusil mitrailleur"  pourquoi pas un "canon anti-char", pendant qu'ils y sont  déjà, un "fusil d'assaut", c'est pas mal :hein:


----------



## inkclub (30 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois que les journalistes sont toujours aussi bien renseignés, un "fusil mitrailleur"  pourquoi pas un "canon anti-char", pendant qu'ils y sont  déjà, un "fusil d'assaut", c'est pas mal :hein:



on est à marseille, un simple laguiole équivaut à une arme de destruction massive  :love:

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2010)

Oui, c'est vrai que là bas, un Opinel N°2 ils appellent ça un sabre de cavalerie, mais quand même !


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2010)

2011 est mal barré


D'ailleurs, je n'en attendais pas moins.


Inutile de m'envoyer des voeux...


----------



## inkclub (31 Décembre 2010)

*WikiLeaks 17/03/2008 : "Le problème actuel est linsolvabilité" des banques :love:*



source wiki  :love:

bonne lecture

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------

spécialités marseillaises   :love:

*Danton : « De laudace, encore de laudace, toujours de laudace... »  :love:*



citation
Les investigations ont été confiées à la brigade de répression du  banditisme (BRB). Ce dernier service est également en charge de  l'enquête sur le braquage d'une grande surface Lidl perpétré jeudi  matin, cette fois dans les quartiers Est de la cité phocéenne où a été  mis en place en début de mois le plan "Danton" contre les hold-up.


si c'est une tradition révolutionnaire  :love:


spécialités parisiennes  :love:

ils vont nous le fatiguer notre petit brice à faire des aller retour paris - marseille :bebe:

@+


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2011)

ET pourquoi pas assis sur le "trône", aussi ?!...


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2011)

pan sur le bec de l'afp


----------



## inkclub (2 Janvier 2011)

va falloir qu'ils changent le nom du parti socialiste  :love:

si ils sont encore socialiste

@+


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> va falloir qu'ils changent le nom du parti socialiste  :love:
> 
> si ils sont encore socialiste
> 
> @+



de toutes façons, tout le monde s'en branle


----------



## fedo (2 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> va falloir qu'ils changent le nom du parti socialiste  :love:
> 
> si ils sont encore socialiste
> 
> @+



sauf que le MEDEF ne voudra jamais revenir sur les 35 heures.
ils ont obtenu la modération salariale et le recours à l'interim grâce à ça, sans parler que ça leur permet de limiter le nombre total d'heures travaillées de l'outil de production.

si en 2007 avec 2,5% de croissance le débat sur les 35 heures pouvait encore être pertinent, aujourd'hui la donne a changé.
les heures sup' ça risque pas de revenir de suite...


----------



## inkclub (2 Janvier 2011)

le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune 

@+


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2011)

Surtout, mais alors, surtout...
Faut pas qu'il neige le 13...


----------



## inkclub (2 Janvier 2011)

je vais peut être jouer au pmu ou au loto le 13  :bebe:

@+


----------



## inkclub (3 Janvier 2011)

ils vont nous le fatiguer notre petit brice  :bebe:

@+


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune
> 
> @+



Faites des petits trous dans une feuille ou sortez vos passoires ou encore croisez les doigts!


----------



## Nobody (3 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faites des petits trous dans une feuille ou sortez vos passoires ou encore croisez les doigts!



Magique! S'il y a du soleil, je tente le coup. Merci pour l'info et les exemples, JP.


----------



## rizoto (3 Janvier 2011)

En parlant d'espace !


----------



## inkclub (3 Janvier 2011)

on continue dans l'espace une fois  :bebe:

@+


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2011)

Allez...
Un peu de lecture, faîtes fonctionner z'&#339;ils et neurones...


----------



## rizoto (4 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Allez...
> Un peu de lecture, faîtes fonctionner z'ils et neurones...



Avec des news pareilles, pas surprenant que les français est le moral dans les chaussettes.


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Avec des news pareilles, pas surprenant que les français est le moral dans les chaussettes.


Tu veux rêver un peu, alors ?!...


----------



## inkclub (4 Janvier 2011)

*WikiLeaks : l'espionnage économique de Paris dérange ses alliés  européens  :love:*


si on ne peut même plus espionner ses copains  :bebe:

@+


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2011)

Hausse TVA : comment résilier son abonnement ?

Et un et deux et trois : zéro !

Diminution du Peer to Peer + hausse des services de direct download = augmentation des tarifs.

Bonne année ​


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2011)

Chuis sûr qu'il en a encore plein d'autres !...


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2011)

myspace tu va mourir 
[YOUTUBE]dqHwY8bk3HE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Hausse TVA : comment résilier son abonnement ?
> 
> Et un et deux et trois : zéro !
> 
> ...



Histoire d'en remettre une couche financière (bien lire le texte en haut !):

[YOUTUBE]K7Pahd2X-eE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis sûr qu'il en a encore plein d'autres !...



Qu'il se fasse caler une balle dans la nuque, ça ferait chinois, aussi... Et peut être que ça me rendrait heureux...


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2011)

Tiens donc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens donc...



Oui, mais là non, ils n'ont une fois encore rien compris, ceux qui critiquent cette mesure, il ne s'agit pas d'économiser des &#8364;, mais de piquer des voix au front national, vous ne voudriez tout de même pas qu'aux prochaines présidentielles, Naboléon Beau Nain parte* ? 




(*) à noter que déjà, de son illustre modèle on pouvait dire, après Trafalgar, que "sa Marine le peine", ben le nôtre à nous qu'on a, c'est pareil, sa Marine Le Pen !


----------



## rizoto (5 Janvier 2011)

(*) à noter que déjà, de son illustre modèle on pouvait dire, après Trafalgar, que "sa Marine le peine", ben le nôtre à nous qu'on a, c'est pareil, sa Marine Le Pen !   [/QUOTE]

Peux plus te bouler !


----------



## fedo (5 Janvier 2011)

les organismes trouvés dans les "pluies rouges" en Inde sont peut-être la plus grande découverte biologique du siècle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les organismes trouvés dans les "pluies rouges" en Inde sont peut-être la plus grande découverte biologique du siècle.





> the red rain cells are unlike anything found on Earth, which inert at room temperature - begin to reproduce at 121C.



Il n'y a pas eu d'éruption sous marine, à cette époque, autour des dorsales qui cernent la plaque indienne ? Ça pourraient être des micro-organismes qui se seraient développés autour de "fumeurs noirs" et qui auraient été éjectés dans l'atmosphère par une éruption volcanique &#8230; Quoi que  :



> "As a biologist, let me assure you that a cell-sized and shaped organism that reproduces, lives off LB and doesn't appear to have any nucleic acid template (DNA or RNA) is a revolutionary discovery in and of itself,"



Ça serait à priori une première sur terre si c'est exact !


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2011)

Et concrètement, que va t-elle faire ?!...
Ça consiste en quoi ?!...


----------



## jugnin (5 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et concrètement, que va t-elle faire ?!...
> Ça consiste en quoi ?!...



A inspecter les affaires sociales dune manière générale.


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> A inspecter les affaires sociales d&#8217;une manière générale.



Et ta s&#339;ur ?!...


----------



## jugnin (5 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ta sur ?!...



Jcrois quelle est cachée, là


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2011)

Tant que Batman ne la recrute pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2011)

Condamné pour avoir tété le sein d'une patiente


----------



## inkclub (6 Janvier 2011)

*Un avion de ligne dérouté à Toronto  :love:*


autres détournements

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJn7j7WYS5c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dons8Ef_ZRs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mhj3cx0UXE

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Un avion de ligne dérouté à Toronto  :love:*



Une première mondiale : le premier détournement d'avion mené par  Une tasse de thé !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2011)

Boum ! (ça faisait longtemps !)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

* 				 Fellation : un médecin porte plainte pour vol de sperme 			 *


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> * 				 Fellation : un médecin porte plainte pour vol de sperme 			 *





> Rédigé par Magazine Marianne le Samedi 5 Mars 2005



Pas fraîche mais excellente...


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2011)

J'adore !...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> J'adore !...  :love:



Ben toi, on voit bien que tu ne dois pas la supporter en permanence, la "méthode Copé", parce que tu adorerais sans doute un peu moins 

Moi, je la supporte (à mon corps défendant, je n'ai jamais voté pour lui j'ai toujours voté contre lui) depuis son arrivée à la mairie de Meaux en 95, d'abord comme maire, lorsque j'y habitais, puis, depuis 1997 comme maire de la grande ville d'à côté et président de la communauté urbaine, ben je peux te dire que c'est pas drôle tous les jours !


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2011)

M'en fout de Copé, mais je compatis...  
C'est juste ces guerres de tranchées présentes dans chaque parti qui m'amuse...
Parfois c'est drôle, parfois pathétique, parfois....
Bref, ces grands hommes épris du bien (de tous), sont juste navrants de temps en temps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ces grands hommes épris du bien (de tous)



Oh ! Lui, tu sais, le seul bien qui le préoccupe, c'est celui de sa carrière, et il a déjà montré à plusieurs reprises qu'il était prêt à toutes les vilenies pour le favoriser


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2011)

Sans blague ?!...


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2011)

ouais en même temps, faut être dingue pour habiter à Meaux


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2011)

pas faux


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2011)

yvos a dit:


> ouais en même temps, faut être dingue pour habiter à Meaux



Eh ! ho ! J'y étais avant lui, hein ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> pas faux



C'est toujours mieux qu'une garnison perdue dans la bordure extérieure


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2011)

Tout dépend du point de vue : le prestige de l'armure impériale est sans doute plus important qu'un poste à l'UMP


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2011)

en même temps, le trooper habite en grande banlieue&#8230; un peu comme les gens qui habitent La Baule-Escoublac&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2011)

Sauf que j'ai pas la mer à côté


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben toi, on voit bien que tu ne dois pas la supporter en permanence, la "méthode Copé", parce que tu adorerais sans doute un peu moins
> 
> Moi, je la supporte (à mon corps défendant, je n'ai jamais voté pour lui j'ai toujours voté contre lui) depuis son arrivée à la mairie de Meaux en 95, d'abord comme maire, lorsque j'y habitais, puis, depuis 1997 comme maire de la grande ville d'à côté et président de la communauté urbaine, ben je peux te dire que c'est pas drôle tous les jours !



Quant à moi, je veux pas faire mon Pascal77, mais où vois-tu une communauté urbaine dans ce coin là, toi ? Et je croyais que Copé navait laissé la mairie de Meaux quen 2002, à son entrée au gouvernement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Quant à moi, je veux pas faire mon Pascal77, mais où vois-tu une communauté urbaine dans ce coin là, toi ? Et je croyais que Copé n&#8217;avait laissé la mairie de Meaux qu&#8217;en 2002, à son entrée au gouvernement...



Il l'a reprise aussitôt l'élection du nain, quand il a quitté le gouvernement, quant à la communauté d'agglomération du pays de Meaux, elle existe bel et bien, Copé en est bien entendu le président, elle ponctionne la taxe professionnelle de toutes les communes des environs, et en dépense les recettes quasiment au seul profit des habitants de Meaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2011)

Score en OTAR© 

Jugnin : 13  - Pascal : 77​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2011)

TchernoBeach...  :hein: !!!


----------



## jugnin (7 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il l'a reprise aussitôt l'élection du nain, quand il a quitté le gouvernement, quant à la communauté d'agglomération du pays de Meaux, elle existe bel et bien, Copé en est bien entendu le président, elle ponctionne la taxe professionnelle de toutes les communes des environs, et en dépense les recettes quasiment au seul profit des habitants de Meaux



Donc cest bien une communauté dagglo. OTAR myself.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2011)

Et pendant ce temps là ils ont aussi augmenté de 13% en un an les salaires des employés des entreprises du CAC 40?


----------



## fedo (7 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là ils ont aussi augmenté de 13% en un an les salaires des employés des entreprises du CAC 40?



ce qu'il faut dire également c'est comment ils font pour obtenir du cash afin de payer les dividendes:
_ levée d'obligations sur les marchés (avec l'aide de banques conseils qui prennent leur commission) = endettement.
et du coup la notation des entreprises du CAC 40 n'est pas terrible (y en a une tapée entre BBB+ et -).

_ depuis 10 ans globalement les effectifs ont fondu de plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'emploi pour l'ensemble des sociétés cotées sur l'indice phare (cela dit c'est un peu plus compliqué car certains sont rentrés dans la côte et d'autres sortis comme TF1).

et puis y a ça que j'adore: plus on de sport et plus on consomme d'alcool !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> et puis y a ça que j'adore: plus on de sport et plus on consomme d'alcool !



Normal, il faut bien aller chercher le cubi, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> plus on de sport et plus on consomme d'alcool !


Bah heureusement que je fais pas de sport!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> et puis y a ça que j'adore: plus on de sport et plus on consomme d'alcool !



Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étonnant, là ? Sachant que pour la majorité des "sportifs", faire du sport consiste à regarder des matchs à la télé, d'une part, et sachant d'autre part la quantité astronomique de canettes de bière consommée pendant ce type d'activité sportive, ça parait même tout ce qu'il y a de plus évident, statistiquement parlant


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2011)

Tous au cinoche !...


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tous au cinoche !...


Ca va pas, nan ? 

** Romuald fout une paire de baffes à tirthum tirhume tirum au gribouilleur vert*


----------



## fedo (7 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tous au cinoche !...



ça pour être un héro c'est même un super héro !
et oui il voyage dans le temps !!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ça pour être un héro c'est même un super héro !
> et oui il voyage dans le temps !!!!



en plus il y a vachement de famas sur la BA117  (ou d'arme d'ailleurs) en dehors de certaines cérémonies (bien souvent aux invalides) il y a personne avec des armes :rateau: et puis dommage que l'article du nouvelle obs ne soit plus accessible en ligne, il expliquai ce que notre président faisait sous l'uniforme 

edit : la page wiki l'indique : 



> Groupe rapide d'intervention chargé du nettoyage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2011)

La taille de l'index marquerait le risque de cancer de la prostate


----------



## inkclub (8 Janvier 2011)

*La croissance des trous noirs supermassifs révélée par des chercheurs  *


@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2011)

Un chien est parvenu à apprendre 1 022 noms d'objets


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Un chien est parvenu à apprendre 1 022 noms d'objets



héhé, j'adore le commentaire de cet article :


> bien des footballeurs rêveraient de maîtriser 1200 mots. Combien de Ribery et autres Anelka seraient nécessaires pour atteindre le score de Chaser? Intéressant calcul...


 :rateau:


----------



## inkclub (9 Janvier 2011)

*Veolia veut censurer un docu sur le business de l'eau  :love:*


 Diffusion sur Arte de « Water Makes Money », prévue le 22 mars.

@+


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2011)

D'un autre côté, à 4.70&#8364; le m3 chez moi par exemple, VEOLIA n'a peut-être pas envie de voir partir la poule aux oeufs d'or...


----------



## inkclub (9 Janvier 2011)

cela me fait penser à l'élection présidentielle de 74 ou rené dumont nous expliquait que l'eau était un bien précieux, dommage que l'on ne l'ait pas écouté. 

sinon la crise est finie, enfin presque  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------

autre papier sur la fin de la crise  :bebe:

@+


----------



## fedo (10 Janvier 2011)

terrible chute !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> terrible chute !!!!!!!!



La chute des cours  de danse !


----------



## Le docteur (10 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> cela me fait penser à l'élection présidentielle de 74 ou rené dumont nous expliquait que l'eau était un bien précieux, dommage que l'on ne l'ait pas écouté.
> 
> sinon la crise est finie, enfin presque  :love:
> 
> ...





> ANTHROPOLOGIE &#8211; ECONOMIE &#8211; SCIENCES COGNITIVES &#8211; PHILOSOPHIE &#8211; ETC.


ll fait aussi médecin, juriste et astrologue, le gars ?


----------



## inkclub (10 Janvier 2011)

j'avais oublié ce petit texte sur la crise :love:

mais ne vous en faite pas, cela ne devrait pas tarder pour nous.  :bebe:

@+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> j'avais oublié ce petit texte sur la crise :love:
> 
> mais ne vous en faite pas, cela ne devrait pas tarder pour nous.  :bebe:
> 
> @+



Et en gros, en 2012, on devrait avoir le choix entre la peste et le choléra...


----------



## inkclub (11 Janvier 2011)

enfin une bonne nouvelle  :bebe:

@+


----------



## inkclub (11 Janvier 2011)

un futur lauréat pour ig nobel  :love:

offre d'emploi

hasta la victoria siempre

@+


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2011)

le vin a 6100 ans et vient d'Arménie !


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2011)

les pressings ont des soucis à se faire


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2011)

Attention aux oeufs


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2011)

duracel a dit:


> Attention aux oeufs



Le plus  Amusant (si on peut dire), c'est que cette niouze m'en rappelle une autre, où des "Kinder Surprise" avaient été utilisés à d'autres fins : la surprise dans chaque petit étui jaune, c'était  une dizaine de grammes de cocaïne pure  

Sinon, cette béhème, combien ? 10 briques ? 20 briques ? Non non  Beaucoup plus !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2011)

*SEGA innove avec ses Toylets*

:mouais:


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2011)

payé 2000  par mois pour bloguer ?


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2011)

dire que la Fnxx me proposait seulement 300&#8364; de plus par mois pour bloguer&#8230; je vais râler !


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2011)

duracel a dit:


> Attention aux oeufs



débile inside


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dire que la Fnxx me proposait seulement 300 de plus par mois pour bloguer


 
C'te bonne blogue !


----------



## inkclub (12 Janvier 2011)

*« Les Simpson », en chair nue et en os *


@+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> *SEGA innove avec ses Toylets*
> 
> :mouais:




Ben quoi ?... J'aime bien l'idée moi :love:
Tiens, le soir du 31, j'ai dessiné un coeur jaune dans la neige pour ma Pépette, au col de Vizzavona. :style:

Faut savoir rester joeur et facétieux


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> *SEGA innove avec ses Toylets*
> 
> :mouais:


Il n'ont fait que créer la version éléctronique des pissoires de ma boite, qui sont ornées d'une magnifique mouche que tout un chacun se prend plaisir à noyer, avec l'immense avantage de joindre l'utile (on ne vise pas à côté :sick à l'agréable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *« Les Simpson », en chair nue et en os *



Ouaaaaaah, bordel !!! Trop géant ! :bebe:

Vivement qu'ils s'attaquent à "South Park" ! Depuis le temps que j'ai envie de voir les cassettes hot de la mère de ce gros con de Cartman ! :love:


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouaaaaaah, bordel !!! Trop géant ! :bebe:



Et tu crois que Omer a des* boules rouges* ?


----------



## fedo (12 Janvier 2011)

c'est bientôt la fin du monde, des énarques réfléchissent désormais !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> c'est bientôt la fin du monde, des énarques réfléchissent désormais !



Ben  C'est normal, ils sont "brillants", tout ce qui est "brillant" réfléchit  Comme le miroir de ma salle de bain ou la boule à facettes des boites de nuit !


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2011)

Petite forme, ce matin, Pascal.


----------



## Fìx (13 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Petite forme, ce matin, Pascal.



Il chauffe, il chauffe.... laisse lui le temps! D'ici une heure ou deux, ça va être énorme! Patience!


----------



## wip (13 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Il chauffe, il chauffe.... laisse lui le temps! D'ici une heure ou deux, ça va être énorme! Patience!


C'est sa femme qui va être contente !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Petite forme, ce matin, Pascal.





Fìx a dit:


> Il chauffe, il chauffe.... laisse lui le temps! D'ici une heure ou deux, ça va être énorme! Patience!





wip a dit:


> C'est sa femme qui va être contente !!



Ben il semble que "petite forme" ne s'applique pas qu'à moi, ce matin


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2011)

qui ne dit meaux consent


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2011)

P77, sors du corps d'yveausse


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2011)

yvos a dit:


> qui ne dit meaux consent



C'est le Brie de Meaux qu'on sent


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

_ça floode, ça floode&#8230; mais ça ne dit pas grand chose et des modos en plus&#8230; _


----------



## fedo (13 Janvier 2011)

devinez qui sera le _haut représentant de lONU pour la reconstruction dHaïti ????

_une perle cet article car on aurait retrouvé la trace de Douste Blazy_ !!!!
_


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _ça floode, ça floode mais ça ne dit pas grand chose et des modos en plus _



Certes.

Mais y a pas grand-chose qui m'inspire dans l'Actualité, amusante... ou pas


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2011)

hin hin hin... énorme...  :love:



> Les Craypion d'or, une compétition qui a récompensé les sites les plus improbables de l'année 2010, a remis le prix de la vidéo d'entreprise à Verandanet, « la copie conforme d'un film érotique de M6, sans les scènes porno hot ». Une curiosité réalisée pour la promotion d'un installateur de vérandas.



Bon, elle se déshabille quand la blonde au manteau de fourrure ? ...  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

"ça, on en a unE panel de choix très diversifié" 
bonne argumentation et un français impeccable. 

c'est vrai qu'elle pourrait aisément travailler dans un des bars du Quai de la Fesse Fosse à Nantes la dame à 150 la bouteille de Champagne !


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2011)

Elle a une bouche... hum... "pulpeuse", hum...  
Rantigny... mais c'est en Picardie, ça !...


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

non, c'est dans l'Oise. C'est pas pareil.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2011)

Service : Lettre ouverte d'une crevure néolibérale aux jeunes chômeurs...

Retour : Une précaire prétentieuse répond à la « crevure néolibérale »

balles neuves ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non, c'est dans l'Oise. C'est pas pareil.




*TU FLOUDES ! 
C'EST MAL !!!*


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *TU FLOUDES !
> C'EST MAL !!!*



toi aussi, mais toi je t'aime !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2011)

Tiens ?!...
Une nouvelle présipauté !...   
Ah nan; principauté... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

Déjà qu'elle n'a pas un physique qui prête à la rigolade...
Mais là... 
Même ce site là D) en parle...


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2011)

je vais avoir du mal à m'en remettre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> je vais avoir du mal à m'en remettre !



Ben, c'est pas de l'actualité, ça, la plupart des astronomes le clament depuis au moins les années 60, ils lisent pas les journaux, ceux du minet sauta ? 



> Selon le chercheur Parke Kunkle, qui se confie au journal américain Star Tribune, des mouvements célestes notamment dus à l&#8217;interaction gravitationnelle ont en effet modifié la position relative du Soleil, de la Terre et des constellations.



Ben les autres, ils donnent la version courte : "en raison du phénomène de précession des équinoxes", parce que la position relative de la terre et du soleil, elle, elle se modifie à chaque seconde 

A noter que c'est ce même phénomène qui invalide la théorie qui veut qu'un des conduits d'aération de la grande pyramide vise l'étoile polaire, parce qu'il la vise effectivement &#8230;*maintenant, mais il visait ailleurs lorsqu'elle a été construite !


----------



## rizoto (14 Janvier 2011)

Encore un mort sur le Dakar

Peut être que dans quelques années, ce seront Chinois, indiens, et Brésiliens qui viendront jouer a l'auto dans nos campagnes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Peut être que dans quelques années, ce seront Chinois, indiens, et Brésiliens qui viendront jouer a l'auto dans nos campagnes.



Ah ouais ?... 
Nous on a déjà les pinz' et tout un tas d'européens. Mais vu les routes, ils jouent pas les Fangio...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais ?...
> Nous on a déjà les pinz' et tout un tas d'européens. Mais vu les routes, ils jouent pas les Fangio...



Ouais. Même que parfois tu roules tranquille et paf, un torrent traverse la route sans prévenir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Même que parfois tu roules tranquille et paf, un torrent traverse la route sans prévenir...



éventuellement suivi par quelques tonnes de rochers


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2011)

La guignolade continue...


----------



## inkclub (14 Janvier 2011)

un coup de main, une fois  :bebe:

si de bonnes âmes veulent bien se dévouer


Un amas de galaxies à 12,6 milliards d'années lumière


en réponse à mon histoire belge    :bebe:

@+


----------



## boodou (14 Janvier 2011)

RDV dans 6 mois


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2011)

Parti ?!...


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Parti ?!...



vivement que l'info soit confirmer !!!!!! Bravo les tunisiens


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2011)

Et pendant ce temps la...

Mesdames (1)

Mesdames (2)

Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs...


----------



## duracel (14 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> vivement que l'info soit confirmer !!!!!! Bravo les tunisiens




Et quel pays va l'accueillir?
La République irréprochable?


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2011)

Pour l'instant il serait arrivé à Malte, sous protection... libyenne !...  

Mais le monde continue de tourner (enfin pour certains) : 





> L'agence de notation Fitch envisage d'abaisser la note de la Tunisie.


 :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------

Ça tombe bien; y'a des manifs de tunisiens de France qui ont été maintenues pour demain... 
Nos policiers, dont la compétence est vantée par MAM, vont pouvoir "s'exprimer"...


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2011)

Souvenons nous qu'un jeune vendeur de fruit a fait tomber un régime


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Parti ?!...





macinside a dit:


> Souvenons nous qu'un jeune vendeur de fruit a fait tomber un régime



Ouai, vous réjouissez pas trop vite, il est bac + 10 en dictature le Ben, et c'est un très vieux renard... :sleep:


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai, vous réjouissez pas trop vite, il est bac + 10 en dictature le Ben, et c'est un très vieux renard... :sleep:



aucun régime non démocratique ne résiste longtemps à des émeutes de faim (qu'on pourrait appeler aussi émeutes de la fin).


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> aucun régime non démocratique ne résiste longtemps à des émeutes de faim (qu'on pourrait appeler aussi émeutes de la fin).



Salut a Toi l'algérien


----------



## fedo (14 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Salut a Toi l'algérien



avertissement pour tant d'autres régimes en Afrique et en Asie.

juste un petit rappel:



> Quelque *41,3 millions de personnes ont reçu des bons dalimentation en  juin*, soit une hausse de 45 % en un an. Et, alors que le chômage reste  élevé [14,9 millions de personnes, soit 9,6 % de la population active],  le nombre de demandeurs demploi indemnisés a plus que doublé en un an,  pour sétablir à 9,7 millions. *Les Américains* seront encore plus  nombreux (19 millions à lhorizon 2019, selon le bureau du budget du  Congrès) à recevoir une aide fédérale pour souscrire une  assurance-maladie lorsque la réforme du système de santé votée cette  année sera pleinement entrée en vigueur.



oui il s'agit bien des Etats-Unis. dans une démocratie les dirigeants savent que quand les gens ont faim, ils se révoltent, vous perdez le pouvoir et ça peut mettre la démocratie en danger (et donc vous perdez le pouvoir à jamais).

dans un régime non démocratique vous pouvez perdre jusqu'à votre tête, cf Louis XVI.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Janvier 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai, vous réjouissez pas trop vite, il est bac + 10 en dictature le Ben, et c'est un très vieux renard... :sleep:



je confesse, à l'heure ou j'écrivais ces mots, j'ignorais que les manifestants et les militaires se galochaient  dans la rue !  :love:

_Ridha et Hichem, je pense à vous..._


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2011)

faut que je parle avec mon deuxième Khalfallah préféré&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2011)

Ouais, la Tunisie, tout ça ... 

y'a tout de même des trucs plus importants, aujourd'hui


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ouais, la Tunisie, tout ça ...
> 
> y'a tout de même des trucs plus importants, aujourd'hui



c'est gentil d'y avoir pensé, néanmoins. :rose:


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2011)

Vous reprendrez bien une petite taxe ?


Est-ce que ces crânes d'oeufs ont réfléchi que la plus value n'est que fictive s'il s'agit de vendre pour acheter autre chose, pour cause de mutation par exemple ?


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2011)

Monoprix ce moqueraient-ils de sont personnel ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2011)

Monoprix, saimal


----------



## inkclub (16 Janvier 2011)

vous auriez pas 2 000 milliards d'euros, svp  :bebe:

@+


----------



## inkclub (16 Janvier 2011)

*La famille Ben Ali se serait enfuie de Tunisie avec 1,5 tonne d'or  :love:*


pas folle la guèpe

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *La famille Ben Ali se serait enfuie de Tunisie avec 1,5 tonne d'or  :love:*
> 
> 
> pas folle la guèpe
> ...



*dommage qu'elle ait oublié de prendre ses voitures...*


----------



## fedo (17 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *La famille Ben Ali se serait enfuie de Tunisie avec 1,5 tonne d'or  :love:*
> 
> 
> pas folle la guèpe
> ...



ben c'est pas très malin parce que ces lingots sont invendables sur les marchés officiels.
tous les lingots sont numérotés et certifiés (pour éviter les faux fourrés au tungstène entre autres) et personne ne voudra de ceux-là puisqu'il faudrait les rendre à son propriétaire de certificat.
reste la contrebande, mais sachant qu'ils sont invendables sur le marché officiels, jamais ils ne pourront être vendus au prix du marché parce qu'il va falloir les faire fondre.

il aurait mieux valu partir avec 45 millions de  en liquide parce que jamais ils ne pourront en tirer la même somme.


----------



## inkclub (17 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ben c'est pas très malin parce que ces lingots sont invendables sur les marchés officiels.
> tous les lingots sont numérotés et certifiés (pour éviter les faux fourrés au tungstène entre autres) et personne ne voudra de ceux-là puisqu'il faudrait les rendre à son propriétaire de certificat.
> reste la contrebande, mais sachant qu'ils sont invendables sur le marché officiels, jamais ils ne pourront être vendus au prix du marché parce qu'il va falloir les faire fondre.
> 
> il aurait mieux valu partir avec 45 millions de  en liquide parce que jamais ils ne pourront en tirer la même somme.




un lingot peut être refondu et hop un lingot tout neuf.  :love:

#+


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> vous auriez pas 2 000 milliards d'euros, svp  :bebe:
> 
> @+





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Les moyens pour résoudre ces problèmes existent. Par exemple en accroissant la pression fiscale
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> mais je suis certain que ces politiques de soutien budgétaires et monétaires en cours sont les dernières. *Les marchés financiers n'en accepteront pas d'autres.*



Mais quelle bonne idée ! augmentons la pression fiscale, une petite taxe à l'échelle mondiale de 80% des plus-values réalisées par les "marchés financiers", par exemple, je pense qu'il n'y aurait plus de crise, et que les "dettes souveraines" seraient remboursées en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut à un trader pour piquer les économies de sa grand mère


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2011)

Après le choléra, la peste... :hein:


----------



## fedo (17 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> un lingot peut être refondu et hop un lingot tout neuf.  :love:
> 
> #+



c'est bien ce que je dis.
mais un nouveau lingot doit être certifié par l'autorité du marché et numéroté par cette même autorité sinon il n'a pas de valeur d'échange.

et donc un lingot non numéroté n'a pas la valeur du marché car il ne peut être revendu sous forme de lingots échangeables. les fondeurs officiels sont contrôlés par les autorités certificatrices...

en gros ça sert rien de partir avec des lingots qui appartiennent à d'autres car on ne peut pas en tirer la valeur voulue.
sans parler des problèmes de stockage puisqu'une banque ou un employé pourrait avertir de la présence des lingots dans les coffres et les mettre sous séquestre.

ça ne fait aucun doute qu'ils seront même partiellement retrouvés et rendu à la Tunisie.



> augmentons la pression fiscale, une petite taxe à l'échelle mondiale de  80% des plus-values réalisées par les "marchés financiers"



les plus values sont défiscalisées dans les paradis fiscaux. et si on les appelle paradis fiscaux, c'est bien qu'il y a une raison.
la vraie solution c'est de couper internet aux paradis fiscaux ou les débrancher de swift.

et oui chers amis Belges, la Wallonie est le centre du monde des échanges financiers.
menacez donc Bart de Wever de leur couper swift, il fera moins le malin...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2011)

No futur : témoignage...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------

Contagion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les plus values sont défiscalisées dans les paradis fiscaux. et si on les appelle paradis fiscaux, c'est bien qu'il y a une raison.



Et ils ont quoi, comme armée, les paradis fiscaux ? imagine qu'un soupçon de détention d'armes de destruction massive vienne à voir le jour à leur encontre, aux paradis fiscaux (tu sais, images satellites, C.I.A., toussa toussa)  



Bon, sans rire, l'important, dans mon post, ce qui me reste en travers de la gorge, c'est que selon l'abruti interrogé dans l'article, ça serait aux marchés de décider de ce que nous devons payer comme impôts, "_ils n'accepteront pas_", mais nous, on devrait accepter ? Pourquoi ne pas reverser directement toutes les recettes fiscales aux spéculateurs, du temps qu'on y est ? :hein:


----------



## fedo (17 Janvier 2011)

> Et ils ont quoi, comme armée, les paradis fiscaux ?



aux Bermudes ils ont la RAF, la Royal Navy et les Royal Marines.

à Singapour des frégates furtives + missiles made in France et des sous marins suèdois (ceux qui font peurs à l'US Navy).

en Suisse, les F18 

mais l'arme fatale ce sont les listings des évadés fiscaux.

pas besoin de les envahir pour les ennuyer, il suffit juste de faire marcher la planche à billet.



> c'est que selon l'abruti interrogé dans l'article, ça serait aux marchés de décider de ce que nous devons payer comme impôts, "_ils n'accepteront pas_",  mais nous, on devrait accepter ? Pourquoi ne pas reverser directement  toutes les recettes fiscales aux spéculateurs, du temps qu'on y est ?



comme dirait Warren Buffet, quand on doit 100 millions de $ à la banque, c'est la banque qui a un problème.

actuellement ce sont les banques qui sont en position de faiblesse. voilà pourquoi ils essayent de pousser les Etats à augmenter les impôts, pour que leur capital soit garanti. et chaque rachat d'obligations d'Etat par une banque centrale et ce sont les rendements qui diminuent...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2011)

*et qui veut de ma coquille toute fraîche ?*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et qui veut de ma coquille toute fraîche ?*



d'après la rumeur, elle n'est pas si fraîche que ça ta coquille...


----------



## inkclub (17 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ils ont quoi, comme armée, les paradis fiscaux ? imagine qu'un soupçon de détention d'armes de destruction massive vienne à voir le jour à leur encontre, aux paradis fiscaux (tu sais, images satellites, C.I.A., toussa toussa) &#8230;



Iles anglo normandes jersey guernesey
RAF, Royal Navy, etc.

Etat du Delaware, iles vierges américaines, etc.
Corps des Marines, US Navy, etc.

Hong Kong
Armée rouge chinoise

Plus quelques autres mais ils ne possèdent pas d'adm  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

message perso pour les détenteurs de compte à la banque suisse Julius Baer  :bebe:

@+


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> [/COLOR]message perso pour les détenteurs de compte à la banque suisse Julius Baer  :bebe:
> 
> @+



Suite de cette affaire-là sans doute (2008).


----------



## inkclub (17 Janvier 2011)

Ce matin un renard
A tué un chasseur  :bebe:


chat alors http://www.lepost.fr/article/2011/01/14/2370660_un-renard-tire-un-chasseur.html :bebe:

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2011)

*aimez-vous les uns les autres...* :rateau:


----------



## fedo (18 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *aimez-vous les uns les autres...* :rateau:



des fois ça se termine mal, PPDA poursuivi en plagiat également par son ex


----------



## inkclub (18 Janvier 2011)

Ce matin un sanglier
A tué un chasseur :bebe:



*Les prochains "stress tests" bancaires  "plus rigoureux et plus crédibles", selon Michel Barnier*

mdr, pour mémoire, les banques irlandaises ont fait faillite 3 mois après avoir passé les fameux stress tests

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2011)

*certains devraient se sentir concernés, ici...* :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *certains devraient se sentir concernés, ici...* :rateau:


Ça doit bien faire sourire son frère...


----------



## inkclub (18 Janvier 2011)

Les autorités audiovisuelles canadiennes ont interdit d'antenne «Money  for nothing», jugé homophobe. Deux radios l'ont passé en boucle. :love:

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> Les autorités audiovisuelles canadiennes ont interdit d'antenne «Money  for nothing», jugé homophobe. Deux radios l'ont passé en boucle. :love:
> 
> @+



Ou quand la connerie dirige le monde.
Les bien-pensants qui veulent mettre les gens dans les cases ethniques, raciales ou par préférence sexuelle sont le cancer de la société.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> Les autorités audiovisuelles canadiennes ont interdit d'antenne «Money  for nothing», jugé homophobe. Deux radios l'ont passé en boucle. :love:
> 
> @+



25 ans après la sortie de la chanson


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> 25 ans après la sortie de la chanson


Alors qu'en fait elle devrait être interdite juste parce que c'est de la daube.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Alors qu'en fait elle devrait être interdite juste parce que c'est de la daube.



  

"...Mark Knopfler" ! ... à tes souhaits... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> Les autorités audiovisuelles canadiennes ont interdit d'antenne «Money  for nothing», jugé homophobe. Deux radios l'ont passé en boucle. :love:
> 
> @+



Et le plus beau : Le Conseil québécois des gais et lesbiennes dénonce la censure d'une chanson datant de 26 ans du groupe Dire Straits


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2011)

A quand l'interdiction de "L'Etranger" de Camus pour incitation à la haine raciale ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A quand l'interdiction de "L'Etranger" de Camus pour incitation à la haine raciale ?



Trop compliqué: faut lire le livre.
Par contre il peuvent toujours se rabattre sur "Killing An Arab" de Cure.


----------



## inkclub (18 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A quand l'interdiction de "L'Etranger" de Camus pour incitation à la haine raciale ?




pour camus je ne sais pas, mais pour mark twain, c'est en cours :
*Un Mark Twain réédité sans le mot «nègre»*


:love:

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2011)

on croit rêver... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

J'avais entendu parler de ça.
C'est pitoyable.
Comme dans le cas de la chanson citée plus haut, ça fout par terre des années de luttes en faisant passer les militants des droits civiques pour des bouffons geignards, des moralistes au cul serré.
C'est à pleurer tellement c'est bête.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'avais entendu parler de ça.
> C'est pitoyable.
> Comme dans le cas de la chanson citée plus haut, ça fout par terre des années de luttes en faisant passer les militants des droits civiques pour des bouffons geignards, des moralistes au cul serré.
> C'est à pleurer tellement c'est bête.



Ca fait plaisir aux associations de connards plein de suffisance de leur condition de black, homo, arabe, chinois, juif, catho, musulman, bouddhiste, raeliens et j'en passe qui se donnent une importance et dont le seul boulot est de saper la cohésion de la société pour en faire des microcosmes campés sur des positions minables et parfaitement contrôlables.
Diviser pour mieux régner...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca fait plaisir aux associations de connards plein de suffisance de leur condition de black, homo, arabe, chinois, juif, catho, musulman, bouddhiste, raeliens et j'en passe qui se donnent une importance et dont le seul boulot est de saper la cohésion de la société pour en faire des microcosmes campés sur des positions minables et parfaitement contrôlables.
> Diviser pour mieux régner...


Pas dans le cas qui nous occupe on dirait.


Romuald a dit:


> Et le plus beau : Le Conseil québécois des gais et lesbiennes dénonce la censure d'une chanson datant de 26 ans du groupe Dire Straits


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas dans le cas qui nous occupe on dirait.


Comme quoi, il reste un once d'intelligence sur Terre.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2011)

Tiens donc ?!... 



> le parquet a ouvert une enquête préliminaire, mais le contre-espionnage  s'est refusé pendant trois mois à fournir le détail de ses _"vérifications techniques"_. Pour le parquet, les infractions ne sont pas _"suffisamment caractérisées"_.


----------



## inkclub (18 Janvier 2011)

the social network côté cour  :love:

@+


----------



## fedo (18 Janvier 2011)

soulagement pour Laurence Boccolini.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> soulagement pour Laurence Boccolini.





> Afin de limiter l'impact sur les chaussées, les poids lourds devront  toutefois, à partir de 2014, être progressivement équipés de six  essieux, ajoutent-ils.


Super... 
Déjà que les poids lourds défoncent les voies, mais alors avec les deux hivers que l'on a eu...
Les dégâts de l'hiver 2009 n'étant pas tous réparés, un autre hiver par dessus et les poids lourds en plus...
À certains endroits, y compris sur les autoroutes, ce ne sont plus des trous qu'il y a mais des cratères !... 
Pas grave, les entreprises de BTP se frottent les mains et se préparent à rebitumer nos chères routes...
Qui, évidemment, ne résisteront pas aux prochaines... températures négatives... :sleep:


----------



## inkclub (18 Janvier 2011)

jurassic park version mammouth :love:

@+


----------



## fedo (18 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Super...
> 
> À certains endroits, y compris sur les autoroutes, ce ne sont plus des trous qu'il y a mais des cratères !...



ici dans le Nord entre Seclin et Carvin c'est carrément des rails !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ici dans le Nord entre Seclin et Carvin c'est carrément des rails !!!!


C'est fait exprès pour faire croire que le ferroutage est enfin mis en uvre.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2011)

Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiis !... :bebe: 
J'en suis fort aise !... 

Bon, sinon, dans un autre registre...


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2011)

Un p'tit test (à la con), Mesdames ?!...


----------



## inkclub (19 Janvier 2011)

*Ces 59 médicaments sont sous surveillance en France  :love:*


@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Ces 59 médicaments sont sous surveillance en France  :love:*
> @+



*déjà prescrit !* :rateau:

Halte à la surconsommation!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, sinon, dans un autre registre...



Quand on sait la proportion de médecins parmi les députés de l'assemblée, ça surprend toujours un peu


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2011)

*C'est du belge ?*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2011)

Indignez-vous !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Indignez-vous !


  "Le Bureau national de vigilance contre l'antisémitisme (BNVCA), qui a déjà déposé plainte contre Hessel..."
C'est quand même incroyable qu'on ne puisse pas être en désaccord avec la politique de l'État d'Israël sans se faire taxer d'antisémitisme dans la foulée... 
Comme si on traitait d'Islamophobes ceux qui dénoncent la politique Iranienne...


----------



## inkclub (20 Janvier 2011)

*Pécresse: "Facebook n'existait pas il y a un an"*


elle est ministre de l'Enseignement supérieur :love:

@+


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Pécresse: "Facebook n'existait pas il y a un an"*
> 
> 
> elle est ministre de l'Enseignement supérieur :love:
> ...



rapide enquête sur ladite ministre:





> Elle intègre ensuite l'École nationale d'administration (promotion Condorcet, 1990-1992), dont elle sort 2e.


on est vraiment mal barrés avec ces gens là à la tête des ministères, des administrations, des opérateurs de l'Etat, des autorités administratives indépendantes, des ambassades et dans les directions des entreprises françaises du CRAC 40.:sick:

il fallait lire le wikileaks paru dans le Monde d'hier relatant une conversation entre l'ambassadeur de France à Tunis et l'ambassadeur US à Tunis à propos du régime tunisien en 2009 il me semble.
c'est totalement navrant pour le diplomate français qui faisait état de "progrès démocratiques" alors que son homologue américain apparaît circonspect dans la note.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2011)

*on s'fait une 'tite bouffe jeudi soir ?*


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *on s'fait une 'tite bouffe jeudi soir ?*



pas possible, la fourrière a pris la voiture


----------



## inkclub (20 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> rapide enquête sur ladite ministren est vraiment mal barrés avec ces gens là à la tête des ministères, des administrations, des opérateurs de l'Etat, des autorités administratives indépendantes, des ambassades et dans les directions des entreprises françaises du CRAC 40.:sick:
> 
> il fallait lire le wikileaks paru dans le Monde d'hier relatant une conversation entre l'ambassadeur de France à Tunis et l'ambassadeur US à Tunis à propos du régime tunisien en 2009 il me semble.
> c'est totalement navrant pour le diplomate français qui faisait état de "progrès démocratiques" alors que son homologue américain apparaît circonspect dans la note.




c'est une révolte, non Ben Ali a repris le contrôle de la situation


*Quelques heures avant le départ du dictateur, l&#8217;ambassadeur de France annonçait à l&#8217;Elysée que Ben Ali avait repris la main.

@+
*


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2011)

*aimez-vous les uns les autres...*


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *aimez-vous les uns les autres...*


Pas de problème !...


----------



## inkclub (20 Janvier 2011)

après tous ces câlins, passons aux choses sérieuses 

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2011)

*des oursins dans les poches ?* 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *on s'fait une 'tite bouffe jeudi soir ?*



*vous en reprendrez bien une deuxième ?*


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2011)

Aïe !... :hein:


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2011)

"Le Conseil mondial de l'or, basé à Londres, a indiqué que le  stock d'or de la Tunisie compte 1 500 lingots d'or de moins qu'en  décembre. Cela confirme la rumeur selon laquelle les Ben Ali ont quitté  le pays avec 1,5 tonne d'or"


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2011)

Et hop !...
Une hanche toute neuve !...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> "Le Conseil mondial de l'or, basé à Londres, a indiqué que le  stock d'or de la Tunisie compte 1 500 lingots d'or de moins qu'en  décembre. Cela confirme la rumeur selon laquelle les Ben Ali ont quitté  le pays avec 1,5 tonne d'or"



Du coup les agences de notation ne vont pas se priver de se jeter sur la Tunisie comme des vautours sur un charogne encore fumante....


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2011)

Ils ont déjà dégradé la note de la Tunisie...
Ça doit faire 2 ou 3 jours; j'ai vu passer cette info... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------

Là...


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Du coup les agences de notation ne vont pas se priver de se jeter sur la Tunisie comme des vautours sur un charogne encore fumante....



Ben Ali était le premier à défendre sa notation en disant que même si la Tunisie n'était pas une démocratie à l'occidentale, elle était stable et prospère grâce à son régime.

la question qu'on peut se poser c'est de savoir si ça ne va pas dégrader la notation de tous les pays autoritaires dans le monde (enfin ceux qui peuvent avoir recours aux marché financiers).
avec en ligne de mire l'Egypte, qui fait partie des CIVET (groupe de pays émergents) très en vue.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ...avec en ligne de mire l'Egypte, qui fait partie des *CIVET* (groupe de pays émergents) très en vue.



ils risquent de lui tomber sur le râble ?  :afraid:





OK, je sors...​


----------



## fedo (21 Janvier 2011)

attention: peut-être une des plus grandes découvertes scientifiques du siècle, la chiralité serait d'origine extra terrestre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> attention: peut-être une des plus grandes découvertes scientifiques du siècle, la chiralité serait d'origine extra terrestre.



Que les dextrogyres lèvent le doigt !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2011)

Aïe taique : 3D sans lunettes (attention : neuneul inside !)  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Aïe taique : 3D sans lunettes (attention : neuneul inside !)  :love:



Une semaine que ça traine sur tous les sites qui parlent de 3D.
Ca devient lassant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une semaine que ça traine sur tous les sites qui parlent de 3D.
> Ca devient lassant



t'as ton petit bourichon tout remonté Fab ? 

Désolé, j'suis néophyte en 3D et n'ayant pas Internet, je ne savais pas que cette vidéo était éventée...


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2011)

D'la thune !... :sleep:

D'la thune (bis) !... 
(raté !...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2011)

Céline retiré des célébrations 2011


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Céline retiré des célébrations 2011


Et allez, ça continue...!
Bien sur les positions "politiques" de Céline sont détestables, mais ses bouquins sont des monuments de la littérature du 20eme siècle et il faut vraiment prendre les gens pour des imbéciles pour penser qu'ils ne soient pas capable *d'eux même* de faire la distinction entre les deux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2011)

Trop d'algotrading tue le trading.

Trop de publication tue la recherche.


----------



## inkclub (21 Janvier 2011)

*Jean-Claude Duvalier serait revenu en Haïti pour pouvoir récupérer de l'argent  :love:*


les temps sont durs, même pour les anciens dictateurs 

@+


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Jean-Claude Duvalier serait revenu en Haïti pour pouvoir récupérer de l'argent  :love:*
> 
> 
> les temps sont durs, même pour les anciens dictateurs
> ...






tirhum a dit:


> D'la thune !... :sleep:
> 
> D'la thune (bis) !...
> (raté !...)





:love: :bebe: :love: :bebe: :love: :bebe: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et allez, ça continue...!
> Bien sur les positions "politiques" de Céline sont détestables, mais ses bouquins sont des monuments de la littérature du 20eme siècle et il faut vraiment prendre les gens pour des imbéciles pour penser qu'ils ne soient pas capable *d'eux même* de faire la distinction entre les deux.



Surtout que, pendant ce temps, l'autre Céline a toujours le droit de chanter...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2011)

Le Mediator interdit en Suisse dès 1997


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2011)

Peine de mort aux USA : le fabricant du sodium thiopenthal arrête sa production 

et si ils faillaient faire pression sur les laboratoires qui fabrique les produits ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Peine de mort aux USA : le fabricant du sodium thiopenthal arrête sa production
> 
> et si ils faillaient faire pression sur les laboratoires qui fabrique les produits ?



Ouais.
On risque d'être emmerdé pour les pendaisons.
Ou les lapidations.


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> On risque d'être emmerdé pour les pendaisons.
> Ou les lapidations.



Pour le dernier cas, il suffit de bétonner toute la planète. Du goudron partout, on ferme les carrières de cailloux, etc. En plus, ça occupera les prisonniers


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> On risque d'être emmerdé pour les pendaisons.
> ...



Bof, c'est pas les (têtes de) noeuds qui manquent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2011)

Sans compter que les fabricants de chaises électriques doivent se frotter les mains


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)

Mouarff !... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

Excellent !...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2011)

> Excellent !...  :love:



héhé...  

C'est vrai que le Bonzini poignées rondes, c'est le top (ptain, le nombre d'heures que j'ai passé la dessus !!!  :love: )


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2011)

quand un sous-marin nucléaire anglais pourchasse un navire plein d'armes chinoises à destination de Robert Mugabe (grand démocrate du Zimbabwe).


----------



## Craquounette (25 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Le Mediator interdit en Suisse dès 1997



Pour une fois que nous sommes en avance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Le Mediator interdit en Suisse dès 1997





Craquounette a dit:


> Pour une fois que nous sommes en avance...



Il est suisse, Mark Knopfler ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2011)

AaaaAAAAaaaAAAAAAAAaaAAAAAAh ouais, Mediator, guitare, tout ça...

AAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAaaAAAaaaah okèèèèèèÈÈÈÈÈèèèèÈÈÈÈÈèèèè.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2011)

Sauf que Knopfler il joue sans médiator.
C'est dommage d'ailleurs parce que si non il serait peut être déjà mort


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf que Knopfler il joue sans médiator.



C'est précisément pour ça que j'ai demandé s'il était suisse (rapport à l'interdiction  ) ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2011)

Toi tu va nous faire un nervous break down si tu continue comme ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2011)

AAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAaaaaAAAaaaaah Suisse, interdiction, Knopfler.
AaaaAaaaaaaAaaaaaaaAAAAAAAaaah okédakor.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2011)

*poches profondes...*


----------



## rizoto (25 Janvier 2011)

Twitter s'enflamme... ça chauffe en Egypte
Que fait MAM?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

Surprise


----------



## inkclub (26 Janvier 2011)

*Renault s'en prend au contre-espionnage  :love:*


aux dernières nouvelles ils leur manqueraient deux porte-clefs.  

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> aux dernières nouvelles ils leur manqueraient deux porte-clefs.
> 
> @+



Oui, mais là, tu caricature un peu, l'affaire est quand même plus grave que ça, il y a aussi ce taille-crayons et ces deux pointes Bic dont on est sans nouvelles !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2011)

*help !*


----------



## rizoto (26 Janvier 2011)

La concurrence doit être intéressée par leur techniques de "réduction" de personnel (sans preavis et sans charges)


----------



## spycker (26 Janvier 2011)

bien vu Rizoto


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2011)

*Des piles défectueuses provoquent l'évacuation de plus de 200 personnes*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Des piles défectueuses provoquent l'évacuation de plus de 200 personnes*



Une spécialité belge ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une spécialité belge ?





nous n'avons pas de gouvernement, mais nous avons un excellent service de déminage


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> nous n'avons pas de gouvernement, mais nous avons un excellent service de déminage



Ça vous donne bonne mine !


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2011)

Nouveau : la catapulte à oinj'


----------



## fedo (27 Janvier 2011)

les anglais envoient leur arme fatale en Afghanistan.


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2011)

comme quoi le treillis peut être sexy&#8230;


----------



## fedo (28 Janvier 2011)

éruption volcanique au Japon.
[YOUTUBE]kj57AgWZhKk[/YOUTUBE]

prometteur


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> éruption volcanique au Japon.
> [YOUTUBE]vide et haut[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> prometteur



C'est Komatsu Sakyo, qui va se faire des balustrines en or, son bouquin va s'arracher, avec une pub comme ça  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2011)

Au trou, les accrocs !&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2011)

FAITES PAS LES CONS !!!

lhttp://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...ande-reste-tres-difficile_1471756_823448.html

Je me sens déjà pas bien rien qu'à y penser.

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2011)

Tu boufferas des sandwichs végétariens, des kebabs végétariens, des hamburgers végétariens, des pizzas végétariennes,etc...
C pa bo la vie ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> FAITES PAS LES CONS !!!
> 
> lhttp://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...ande-reste-tres-difficile_1471756_823448.html
> 
> ...



Reste la viande synthétique à base de pétrole &#8230; Ah non, merde, on va aussi manquer de pétrole !:rateau:

Bon, ces intégristes oublient un détail : sur notre bonne vieille planète, la loi ultime reste la loi de la nature, l'homme est un animal omnivore qui a besoin, pour subsister, d'un régime partiellement carné, faut se faire une raison, nous appartenons à une espèce de prédateurs, et si on supprime la viande (les protéines animales) de notre alimentation, c'est l'espèce humaine, qui va se retrouver à plus ou moins court terme dans la liste des espèces en voie de disparition !


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Reste la viande synthétique à base de pétrole  Ah non, merde, on va aussi manquer de pétrole !:rateau:
> 
> Bon, ces intégristes oublient un détail : sur notre bonne vieille planète, la loi ultime reste la loi de la nature, l'homme est un animal omnivore qui a besoin, pour subsister, d'un régime partiellement carné, faut se faire une raison, nous appartenons à une espèce de prédateurs, et si on supprime la viande (les protéines animales) de notre alimentation, c'est l'espèce humaine, qui va se retrouver à plus ou moins court terme dans la liste des espèces en voie de disparition !



Sauf que le problème se pose aussi dans lautre sens, cest une question dusage de leau et des sols. Sauf à continuer dengraisser une minorité de la population en laissant crever le reste (encore sils crevaient vraiment, mais non, ils continuent de se multiplier, ces abrutis ! ), cest un modèle de consommation assez peu soutenable. Mais cest pas une question qui se règle en trois lignes.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> si on supprime la viande (les protéines animales) de notre alimentation, c'est l'espèce humaine, qui va se retrouver à plus ou moins court terme dans la liste des espèces en voie de disparition !



ah...

je connais pas mal de végétariens et végétaliens qui sont bien vivants, tu sais... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah...
> 
> je connais pas mal de végétariens et végétaliens qui sont bien vivants, tu sais... :mouais:



Ouais.
Mais qu'est ce qu'il se font ch.ier


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2011)

Ah par contre ça oui, d'accord.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah par contre ça oui, d'accord.



sont adeptes du tantrisme aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Mangez des insectes.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sont adeptes du tantrisme aussi ?


Et des médecines douces genre aromathérapie et homéopathie :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sont adeptes du tantrisme aussi ?


Chaipas, j'en connais pas.

C'était juste pour emmerder Pascal77.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah...
> 
> je connais pas mal de végétariens et végétaliens qui sont bien vivants, tu sais... :mouais:



Maintenant, oui, parce que c'est une mode assez récentes, mais quand 5 ou 6, voire 10 ou 15 générations de régime végétarien auront bien fait leur &#339;uvre de dégénérescence sur l'espèce, qu'est-ce que tu crois qu'il va se passer ? 

Regarde l'ensemble des espèces végétariennes et herbivores, toutes ont des ancêtres carnivores et/ou omnivores. Si tu enlèves de rares exceptions, comme une partie des périssodactyles ou les proboscibiens, les autres, ils sont devenus quoi, intellectuellement parlant, par comparaison avec leurs ancêtres carnivores et omnivores ? 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'était juste pour emmerder Pascal77.



Mais qui c'est, à la fin, ce Pascal77 qui a presque le même pseudo que moi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, oui, parce que c'est une mode assez récentes, mais quand 5 ou 6, voire 10 ou 15 générations de régime végétarien auront bien fait leur uvre de dégénérescence sur l'espèce, qu'est-ce que tu crois qu'il va se passer ?



A vrai dire j'en sais rien, et toi non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, oui, parce que c'est une mode assez récentes, mais quand 5 ou 6, voire 10 ou 15 générations de régime végétarien auront bien fait leur uvre de dégénérescence sur l'espèce, qu'est-ce que tu crois qu'il va se passer ?


 
Mon Dieu, l'apocalypse, la fin du monde, la race humaine condamnée à aller brouter dans les prés en regardant passer les trains !

Et tout ça pour quoi ?
Pour quelques intégristes du poireaux vinaigrette !

Non, non, mes frères, bouffons de la viande car, contrairement à ce que dis le poète, si l'homme veut rester ce qu'il est, ce n'est pas la femme son avenir, c'est le texan.
Et ça, ça fait quand même drôlement envie !


----------



## boodou (28 Janvier 2011)

La viande dans un bon burger, c'est sympa.

Et je connais des amateurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

boodou a dit:


> La viande dans un bon burger, c'est sympa.
> 
> Et je connais des amateurs.



Ouais
Surtout avant des profiteroles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> FAITES PAS LES CONS !!!
> 
> lhttp://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...ande-reste-tres-difficile_1471756_823448.html
> 
> ...



Si déjà on pouvait arrêter de nous faire bouffer de la merde, ce serait un grand progrès.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Regarde l'ensemble des espèces végétariennes et herbivores, toutes ont des ancêtres carnivores et/ou omnivores. Si tu enlèves de rares exceptions, comme une partie des périssodactyles ou les proboscibiens, les autres, ils sont devenus quoi, intellectuellement parlant, par comparaison avec leurs ancêtres carnivores et omnivores ?



J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ce que tu dis.
Mais je fais un effort.
Donc, si je comprends bien, _toutes les espèces animales ont des ancêtres omnivores_ ? Ah bon.
Je ne savais pas. Okay.

Et si je comprends toujours bien, _à l'exception des éléphants (les proboscibiens), et des chevaux, des rhinocéros et des tapirs (les périssodactyles), tous les herbivores sont quand même nettement plus cons que leurs cousins omnivores_, c'est ça ?

Les gorilles, les gibbons, les orang-outans, les grands singes végétariens, sont plus cons que les autres singes ?
Comment t'as mesuré ça, l'intelligence comparée du babouin et du gibbon, du chimpanzé et du gorille ? 
Le seul dont je suis sûr, selon mes critères, qu'il est plus intelligent que les autres, c'est le bonobo, puisqu'il a le bon goût d'avoir une sexualité à d'autres fins que la reproduction. Ce n'est donc pas parce qu'il est omnivore, mais parce qu'il baise, qu'il est plus intelligent.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Janvier 2011)

http://www.europe1.fr/Emploi/L-absenteisme-des-fonctionnaires-en-question-389259/
je sens que Patochman va ressortir son pin laricio bien affuté


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ce que tu dis.
> Mais je fais un effort.
> Donc, si je comprends bien, _toutes les espèces animales ont des ancêtres omnivores_ ? Ah bon.
> Je ne savais pas. Okay.
> ...



Et pour le Mérou ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ...Ce n'est donc pas parce qu'il est omnivore, mais parce qu'il baise, qu'il est plus intelligent.



Ha ok, je comprends mieux la connerie de certain(e)s ici du coup...


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce n'est donc pas parce qu'il est omnivore, mais parce qu'il baise, qu'il est plus intelligent.



Condition nécessaire mais non suffisante ! Ou alors Berlusconi cache bien son jeu


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ce que tu dis.
> Mais je fais un effort.
> Donc, si je comprends bien, _toutes les espèces animales ont des ancêtres omnivores_ ? Ah bon.
> Je ne savais pas. Okay.



Bon disons, "presque", car il y a quand même eu de rares cas d'espèces végétariennes (et pas herbivores) qui ont ré-évoluées vers un régime omnivore, mais c'est très rare quand même.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Et si je comprends toujours bien, _à l'exception des éléphants (les proboscibiens), et des chevaux, des rhinocéros et des tapirs (les périssodactyles), tous les herbivores sont quand même nettement plus cons que leurs cousins omnivores_, c'est ça ?



Certains périssodactyles (les rhino et les chalicotères ne sont/n'étais pas aussi évolués que les équins de ce point de vue, les tapirs, je ne sais pas trop où ils en sont). Sinon, oui, dans l'ensemble les végétariens, et particulièrement les herbivores sont dans leur grand ensemble moins malins que les carnivores ou les omnivores (ce qui s'explique, voir plus loin).



l'écrieur a dit:


> Les gorilles, les gibbons, les orang-outans, les grands singes végétariens, sont plus cons que les autres singes ?
> Comment t'as mesuré ça, l'intelligence comparée du babouin et du gibbon, du chimpanzé et du gorille ?
> Le seul dont je suis sûr, selon mes critères, qu'il est plus intelligent que les autres, c'est le bonobo, puisqu'il a le bon goût d'avoir une sexualité à d'autres fins que la reproduction. Ce n'est donc pas parce qu'il est omnivore, mais parce qu'il baise, qu'il est plus intelligent.



Les plus malins des anthropoïdes sont les chimpanzés et les bonobos, et comme par hasard, se sont les seuls omnivores du groupe (eh non, ils ne sont pas végétariens, demande aux petits cercopithèques qui font l'objectif de leurs parties de chasse organisées ). Quant à leur intelligence, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils baises, ni parce qu'ils mangent de la viande, qu'elle s'est développée, ça, c'est la conséquence, mais bien parce qu'attraper la "viande", ça demande nettement plus de réflexion que brouter une touffe d'herbe, la "viande" vivante ayant une forte tendance à vouloir essayer de le rester (vivante) !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2011)

ça me rappelle une jolie végétarienne bête à manger du fourrage et très cochonne qui adorait la bi la viande vivante... comme quoi...


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... singe, viande & Co...



Tadaaaaaaaaaaaa !...
OTAR©


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à leur intelligence, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils baises, ni parce qu'ils mangent de la viande, qu'elle s'est développée, ça, c'est la conséquence, mais bien parce qu'attraper la "viande", ça demande nettement plus de réflexion que brouter une touffe d'herbe, la "viande" vivante ayant une forte tendance à vouloir essayer de le rester (vivante) !



Donc c&#8217;est pas la viande qui rend intelligent, on est d&#8217;accord, c&#8217;est la réflexion nécessaire à la mise en oeuvre de stratégies pour s&#8217;en procurer. Mais va falloir m&#8217;expliquer en quoi aller chercher un carton de Rachal© à hyper U, parce que tu l&#8217;as vu à la télé que c&#8217;est de la balle de viandasse, va contribuer à la sauvegarde de l&#8217;intelligence de l&#8217;espèce. J&#8217;dis ça&#8230;

On a tellement à inventer pour survivre à ce siècle que je pense qu&#8217;on n&#8217;a pas de souci à se faire de ce côté là. Enfin je dis «*on*», je parle de _nous_, les sachants&#8230; pendant que les autres regardent la télé qui leur dit quoi faire.


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2011)

http://www.liberation.fr/medias/010...amne-pour-le-licenciement-de-stephane-guillon


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> http://www.liberation.fr/medias/010...amne-pour-le-licenciement-de-stephane-guillon



héhé... :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Janvier 2011)

Et les produits laitiers ?! Ca, ça doit rendre vachement moins con _admirez le jeu de mot au passage_ parce que non seulement il faut attraper la vache, la brebis mais en plus faut réussir à trouver comment faire sortir le lait de la bête :affraid: 

Par contre, faites gaffe, c'est super dangereux!!! Il y a plein de Calcium dedans!


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]t4OSMFYc9Mc[/YOUTUBE]

ça au Caire 

faut espérer que cela ne va pas trop dégénérer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais va falloir m&#8217;expliquer en quoi aller chercher un carton de Rachal© à hyper U, parce que tu l&#8217;as vu à la télé que c&#8217;est de la balle de viandasse, va contribuer à la sauvegarde de l&#8217;intelligence de l&#8217;espèce. J&#8217;dis ça&#8230;



Rien de plus facile, c'est le même principe, mais en indirect : là, ce n'est pas la viande, que tu chasse, mais les picaillons pour l'acheter, et Doc sait qu'il t'en faut, de la ruse et de la mâdrerie, pour parvenir à faire croire à ton patron que tu as assez bossé dans le mois pour qu'il accepte de te payer


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2011)

En résumé : on s'en pète.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2011)

*FRANCE 29*   -   *SUÈDE 26* ​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> En résumé : on s'en pète.



Moi j'aurais plutôt dit "*P77 ta gueule!*" mais je ne suis qu'une brute ordurière sans une once de fibre consensuelle.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mangez des insectes.



c'est un des trucs les moins étranges que j'ai lu dans ce sujet. 
ce serait plutôt à l'Européen ou l'Occidental de s'y mettre, il me semble qu'un bon nombre de civilisations (oui, civilisations plutôt que peuple, j'aime bien) s'y sont mis sans nous poser la question depuis des euh millénaires 
il parait que la purée de moucherons qu'on prépare sur les bords du Lac Tanganika n'est pas si mauvaise*
bon, sinon, la blatte grillé, c'est euh* 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, oui, parce que c'est une mode assez récentes, mais quand 5 ou 6, voire 10 ou 15 générations de régime végétarien auront bien fait leur uvre de dégénérescence sur l'espèce, qu'est-ce que tu crois qu'il va se passer ?
> 
> Regarde l'ensemble des espèces végétariennes et herbivores, toutes ont des ancêtres carnivores et/ou omnivores. Si tu enlèves de rares exceptions, comme une partie des périssodactyles ou les proboscibiens, les autres, ils sont devenus quoi, intellectuellement parlant, par comparaison avec leurs ancêtres carnivores et omnivores ?



Hein ?
tes sources ?



l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ce que tu dis.
> Mais je fais un effort.
> Donc, si je comprends bien, _toutes les espèces animales ont des ancêtres omnivores_ ? Ah bon.
> Je ne savais pas. Okay.
> ...



tes critères sont biaisés ! 
on peut aussi entendre la sexualité des bonobos comme ce qu'elle est aussi : une stratégie de pérenniser le groupe (mais tu fais bien de sourciller : oui, pour relativiser les ego si je puis dire oui, ego, bonobo, j'assume)

bon, ceci dit, l'influence des hormones (et donc de ses variations pour causes diverses) dans le comportement sexuel est quand même très important*



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon disons, "presque", car il y a quand même eu de rares cas d'espèces végétariennes (et pas herbivores) qui ont ré-évoluées vers un régime omnivore, mais c'est très rare quand même.
> 
> 
> Certains périssodactyles (les rhino et les chalicotères ne sont/n'étais pas aussi évolués que les équins de ce point de vue, les tapirs, je ne sais pas trop où ils en sont). Sinon, oui, dans l'ensemble les végétariens, et particulièrement les herbivores sont dans leur grand ensemble moins malins que les carnivores ou les omnivores (ce qui s'explique, voir plus loin).
> ...



t'es très lamarckien dans ton raisonnement ou tu as lu ça quelque part ? Bon, ça me fait plaisir pour mon _arrière-arrière--grand-_cousin (eh oui ! ) mais ton raisonnement est faussé par tes propres exceptions (le cheval animal intelligent, herbivore et étonnamment fragile)

On ne s'improvise pas éthologue, je crois ça fait un bout de temps qu'on parle d'intelligence animale plutôt en matière de relations taille cerveau-taille corps  (en fait, je crois qu'on parle plutôt de surface, Nietzsche doit en bander dans sa tombe) qu'en matière "carnivore-herbivore-omnivore"
ce raisonnement ayant eu d'ailleurs à voir avec la pensée de certains penseurs se rapprochant du libéralisme plus que de la science
sinon, tu parlais plus de "comportements" que d' "intelligence"

ceci dit, moi, je m'en fous, les calmars rêvent et rien que pour ça j'espère que les Egyptiens, les Tunisiens, les Algériens ne souffriront pas trop.

ça serait bien qu'on arrête de produire des poulets et des porcs dégueulasses en batterie


----------



## fedo (28 Janvier 2011)

yvos a dit:


> ça au Caire
> 
> faut espérer que cela ne va pas trop dégénérer.



les implications de la situation en Egypte sont gigantesques:
_effet d'entraînement dans tous les pays sunnites (doublé avec l'instabilité au Liban ça peut être explosif).
_voire dans les pays chiites dans un second temps
_situation du canal de Suez, voie numéro un empruntée dans l'acheminement des biens produits en Asie et du pétrole et du gaz du Golfe Persique
_j'ai oublié les implications soudanaises avec le partage tendu des eaux Nil...

le Yémen également connaît une forte contestation (parfaitement prévisible si on a lu les wikileaks sur le Yémen).

EDIT culte: les Egyptiens peuvent accèder au net grâce à "toto" malgré le blocage.


----------



## boodou (28 Janvier 2011)

Avant de partir faire une révolution, il faut bien manger de la viande.


----------



## fedo (28 Janvier 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Avant de partir faire une révolution, il faut bien manger de la viande.



ben c'est surtout le manque de viande qui fait partir les révolutions.
j'ai lu également aujourd'hui qu'il y aurait des troubles en Chine...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2011)

En Chine, une certaine angoisse gouvernementale...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Hein ?
> tes sources ?



Pour laquelle des deux affirmations ? Pour la première, c'est une réflexion personnelle, qui vient de l'observation de l'évolution des espèces en général, pour la seconde, regarde la différence comportementale entre les espèces grégaires et leurs prédateurs, il suffit d'observer, le comportement "bovin" relève de beaucoup d'inné et de peu d'acquis, alors que la prédation au contraire nécessite apprentissage et expérimentation, donc, des capacités cérébrales plus importantes.



alèm a dit:


> t'es très lamarckien dans ton raisonnement ou tu as lu ça quelque part ? Bon, ça me fait plaisir pour mon _arrière-arrière-&#8230;-grand-_cousin (eh oui ! ) mais ton raisonnement est faussé par tes propres exceptions (le cheval&#8230; animal intelligent, herbivore et étonnamment fragile)



Il faut des exceptions pour confirmer les règles, et le cheval originel était un animal beaucoup plus rustique et beaucoup moins fragile que ce que la sélection faite par l'homme produit aujourd'hui. Quant à son "degré d'évolution", je pense qu'il a un rapport avec les rapports  sociaux qu'il a développé, mais rien de lamarkien dans tout ça, avant  qu'une espèce ne doive évoluer pour s'adapter, il faut que les niches écologiques se libèrent et la direction que prend cette adaptation dépend grandement des adaptations précédentes que l'espèce a du acquérir ! certains cellurosaures ne se sont pas fait pousser des plumes pour devenir des oiseaux, mais ils ont pu devenir des oiseaux parce que les plumes qu'ils avaient développé pour d'autre raison (régulation thermique, à priori) leur ont, par hasard, permis de voler, c'est du néo darwinisme, pas du lamarckisme, ce n'est pas la fonction qui crée l'organe, mais bien l'organe qui offre l'opportunité de satisfaire à la fonction, le tout soumis à la contingence, car il arrive souvent qu'une adaptation vachement bien pratique devienne tout à coup très embêtante parce que les conditions changent.

Cela dit, on en revient toujours à la règle de base : pour les espèces qui survivent, plus le manque d'adaptation physique rend la survie de l'espèce compliquée, plus le développement cérébral va devoir compenser. Par exemple, pour l'homme, la dernière théorie en date est que ce serait des bouleversements climatiques rapides et successifs, en Afrique, pendant la période -1 200 000 à - 600 000 qui l'auraient obligé à passer du stade "proto-humain" (homo ergaster/habilis) au stade "humain" (homo erectus) en le forçant à faire d'énormes efforts d'adaptation dans des laps de temps qui ne permettaient pas de développer des évolutions physiques suffisantes.


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour laquelle des deux affirmations ? Pour la première, c'est une réflexion personnelle, qui vient de l'observation de l'évolution des espèces en général, .



tu permets, je me suis arrêté là et si jamais, j'ai besoin d'en savoir plus, je retournerais lire de vrais scientifiques.

parce que le reste n'est que ton hypothèse et je suis bien content que tu penses ce que tu penses mais je pense quand même que tu devrais lire d'autres sources que toi-même et relativiser l'influence de l'environnement et de la projection anthropocentriste.

ceci dit, les calamars continuent de rêver sur le sable


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je pense quand même que tu devrais lire d'autres sources que toi-même



Si Stephen Jay Gould, Yves Coppens, les Leakey et quelques autres ne sont pas, à tes yeux, des sources fiables, alors, je t'en prie, n'hésite pas à me citer les bons auteurs, que je puisse m'abreuver à leur sagesse


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si Stephen Jay Gould, Yves Coppens, les Leakey et quelques autres ne sont pas, à tes yeux, des sources fiables, alors, je t'en prie, n'hésite pas à me citer les bons auteurs, que je puisse m'abreuver à leur sagesse



Excuse-moi, j'en reviens à ma question de départ :
Lequel de ces trois-là a démontré que le chimpanzé est plus intelligent que le gorille ?






_Ah oui, je serais toi, je ferais très attention avant de répondre. Très, très, très attention.
Parce que non seulement aucun scientifique n'a jamais affirmé ce que tu affirmes à propos de l'intelligence comparée des carnivores et des végétariens, mais en plus de cela, ton paradigme est, à la base, totalement foireux.
Parce qu'aucun scientifique qui s'occupe d'intelligence (je sais que tu as de nombreuses compétences scientifiques, souvent approximatives, mais là, attention, tu vas toucher les miennes) n'est encore jamais arrivé à déterminer une unité de mesure de l'intelligence._


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si Stephen Jay Gould, Yves Coppens, les Leakey et quelques autres ne sont pas, à tes yeux, des sources fiables, alors, je t'en prie, n'hésite pas à me citer les bons auteurs, que je puisse m'abreuver à leur sagesse



ce sont des lectures. pas des sources.
j'infirme donc.
tu ne pratiques pas en laboratoire, tu ne sais pas comment le dosage hormonal influe sur le comportement, tu ne connais rien aux découvertes adn actuelles, tu n'es pas éthologue&#8230; ouais ouais ouais&#8230; j'en passe

tu sais ? bah tu ne sais pas. Je suis (étais ) géologue. tu cites des paléontologues. pas des biologistes. Et encore Coppens est un grand chercheur mais malheureusement pour lui, il a été comme toi persuadé de son hypothèse&#8230;*fausse. Gould aussi est revenu sur ses hypothèses.
la différence avec toi, c'est qu'ils sont scientifiques et que cent fois sur le métier ils sont allés remettre leur ouvrage.
dommage, je les ai lu. Ma formation même&#8230; du name dropping de base.

si Gould avait connu les influences des virus dans l'évolution, il aurait certainement nuancé ses équilibres ponctués.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Excuse-moi, j'en reviens à ma question de départ :
> Lequel de ces trois-là a démontré que le chimpanzé est plus intelligent que le gorille ?
> 
> 
> ...



j'aurais plutôt utilisé le terme de "malice" si j'avais été P77&#8230;

edit : pis Coppens est médecin&#8230; et quand tu vois jpmiss bah&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2011)

Bref, on en revient à 
*TA GUEULE P77!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2011)

Egypte  : Moubarak tente de reprendre la main


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2011)

Moubarak au Canada


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Egypte  : Moubarak tente de reprendre la main



Oui, mais contrairement à Ben Ali, il a le soutien de l'armée, lui, ça va être sûrement plus compliqué pour les égyptiens 

Sinon, pour l'autre sujet, à l'un, je répondrais "si je veux !", et aux autres, que mes spéculations sont faites sur des bases paléontologiques, et non anthropologiques, que je sais que la taille du cerveau n'est pas l'indice absolu du niveau intellectuel (Les néanderthaliens avaient un cerveau en moyenne légèrement plus volumineux que celui d'homo sapiens sapiens (le nôtre, donc)), et que si j'ai utilisé le mot "intelligence", c'était une erreur, un terme plus approprié serait "niveau d'évolution intellectuelle", niveau dont un bon indice d'évaluation me semble être la complexité des relations sociales au sein de l'espèce.

Cela dit, j'ai malgré tout ce qu'Alem prétend, une preuve scientifique incontestable à présenter des méfaits du régime végétarien sur l'intellect humain : c'est qu'il faut vraiment être c&#8230; pour préférer un tofu de soja à une côte de b&#339;uf grillée (aux herbes, of course, l'intelligence supérieure des carnivores leur permettant d'éviter l'intégrisme, et de faire cette concession aux végétariens ) !


----------



## inkclub (29 Janvier 2011)

*La crise tunisienne inquiète les voyagistes français  :love:*


bon il va nous rester la suisse, le luxembourg, san marin, monaco  

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> bon il va nous rester la suisse, le luxembourg, san marin, monaco
> 
> @+



Pourquoi ? La révolte gronderait-elle aussi au Vatican ? :affraid:


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2011)

*on s'en serait douté...*


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais contrairement à Ben Ali, il a le soutien de l'armée, lui, ça va être sûrement plus compliqué pour les égyptiens


Et beaucoup plus sanglant aussi, apparemment... 
Rien que pour la journée d'hier, le bilan est lourd, selon les divers chiffres à recouper de part et d'autres...
(+ de 20 morts et environ un millier de blessés...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *bon il va nous rester la suisse, le luxembourg, san marin, monaco*


*

Les Baléares ... au moins on est au chaud*


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais contrairement à Ben Ali, il a le soutien de l'armée, lui, ça va être sûrement plus compliqué pour les égyptiens




ce n'est pas du tout aussi simple : Moubarak aura l'appui de l'armée jusqu'à ce que cette dernière décide d'en finir. Elle voit d'un très mauvais oeil la tentative de Moubarak de transmettre le pouvoir directement à son fils alors que d'autres attendent leur heure depuis longtemps dans les rangs de l'armée.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et beaucoup plus sanglant aussi, apparemment...
> Rien que pour la journée d'hier, le bilan est lourd, selon les divers chiffres à recouper de part et d'autres...
> (+ de 20 morts et environ un millier de blessés...)



Plus de 50, tu veux dire.
Avec 1,5 millions de policiers, pour l'essentiel analphabètes, c'est sur que les forces de l'ordre ne vont pas donner dans la dentelle.
Sauf si l'Armée choisit de les affronter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2011)

yvos a dit:


> la tentative de Moubarak de transmettre le pouvoir directement à son fils alors que d'autres attendent leur heure depuis longtemps dans les rangs de l'armée.



Tiens ? j'ignorais ça  C'est nouveau, comme concept, ça, la démocratie héréditaire ? :rateau:


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? j'ignorais ça  C'est nouveau, comme concept, ça, la démocratie héréditaire ? :rateau:



L'armée est garante du pouvoir depuis bien longtemps en Egypte et il n'est pas impossible que les officiers voient d'un oeil plutôt bienveillant le peuple égyptien dégager Gamal Moubarak avant l'heure sans avoir à s'opposer elle-même à Hosni en 2011, année de présidentielles.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Avec 1,5 millions de policiers, pour l'essentiel analphabètes, c'est sur que les forces de l'ordre ne vont pas donner dans la dentelle.



Si je comprends bien, être analphabète c'est être une brute ?
Réflexion d'occidental imbu de sa supériorité...


----------



## jugnin (29 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, être analphabète c'est être une brute ?
> Réflexion d'occidental imbu de sa supériorité...



Cest parce que les analphabètes ont souvent pas trop de sous.
Du coup il peuvent pas acheter de la viande.
Conséquemment, il sont bêtes comme des manches de pioches végétariens.
Alors ils tapent les gens.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2011)

Tous comptes faits, il n'est pas mal du tout ce fil...
En parcourant les pages, je me dis que si l'actualité n'est pas franchement marrante, elle, je me fends quand même bien la gueule...


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Janvier 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, être analphabète c'est être une brute ?
> Réflexion d'occidental imbu de sa supériorité...



Que veux-tu, au contraire de toi, de l'intelligence, j'en ai.


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Que veux-tu, au contraire de toi, de l'intelligence, j'en ai.


Serais-tu carnivore ?


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Serais-tu carnivore ?



Carnivore, herbivore, granivore, et
... imbécilivore !

Un régime recommandé par l'OMS.
Du coup je mange toujours à ma faim.

Alors que ce pauvre Lemmy/Time Capsule, tout malingre, il est embêté.
De l'intelligence, il en a eu en dotation, mais il a décidé de ne plus s'en servir. Il pense pouvoir vendre son maigre capital pour financer la très proche maison de retraite.
Mais l'intelligence, c'est l'inverse des piles Wonder. Si tu ne t'en sers pas, ça s'évapore.


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Carnivore, herbivore, granivore, et
> ... imbécilivore !
> 
> Un régime recommandé par l'OMS.
> ...



Réellement intéressant !!
j'organise un diner, mercredi, avec quelques amis ... tu serais libre pour nous parler de tes théories ??


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2011)

La vie des riches, suite (et pas fin, hélas)



> Le conseil d'administration de la banque d'affaires américaine a décidé de verser 2 millions de dollars à Lloyd C. Blankfein. La firme a pourtant vu ses profits chuter en 2010.



Faudrait p'têt' une chtit' révolution par la-bas aussi...
Ou alors c'est un conseil d'administration végétarien


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Moubarak au Canada



elle marche aussi pour les nordistes et les belges 

Moubarak a frite


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> elle marche aussi pour les nordistes et les belges
> 
> Moubarak a frite



Spéciale Mackie: Moubarak dans le caniveau.
:rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2011)

OTAR ©

sinon pour rester dans l'actu : Moubarak ment


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2011)

L'Egypte? I don't Caire.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'Egypte? I don't Caire.



I don't Caire About* 

*JC


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2011)

Si je dois faire un voyage en Égypte, je ne conçois pas de le faire autrement que tout en camion.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2011)

quelle plaie cette révolution pour le tourisme   ils sont dans la moise


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2011)

Ah là là, ce Mackie, il n'y a pas pire ami de l'Égypte ! et encore, c'est ce qu'il amène au fils pour que sa rame cesse qui l'aiguise, eh ! hé hé, bande de petits joueurs


----------



## fedo (29 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> quelle plaie cette révolution pour le tourisme   ils sont dans la moise



rumeurs de salle de marché:" ils commencent à nous faire Suez les Egyptiens".
ça ne fait que Guizeh l'appétit des spéculateurs


----------



## inkclub (29 Janvier 2011)

Le fournisseur d'accès à Internet (FAI) français French Data Network (FDN) a ouvert un accès

 pour que les Égyptiens puissent à nouveau se connecter au Web.


L'aspect technique est extraordinairement simple. Nous utilisons nos  structures bas débit, que nous possédons toujours pour dépanner nos  abonnés en cas de coupure ADSL. Il suffit d'appeler, avec un modem bas  débit et y compris de l'étranger, le numéro "+33 1 72 89 01 50". Le nom  d'utilisateur et le mot de passe sont "toto". C'est une vraie ligne  téléphonique, donc il suffit d'appeler avec un modem. Ça coûte cher en  téléphone, mais ça marche !


fai américaines 

@+


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> quelle plaie cette révolution pour le tourisme   ils sont dans la moise



déjà bue 200 000 fois depuis deux semaines sur facebook ta vanne


----------



## inkclub (30 Janvier 2011)

*Le discret voyage du roi du Maroc dans son château de l'Oise  :love:*



on n'est jamais trop prudent 


@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h13 ----------

*CAC40 :  rechute qui coïncide avec panne singulière du Nasdaq!  :love:*


on nous mentirait sur la fin de la crise qui est finie  :bebe:

@+


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *CAC40 :  rechute qui coïncide avec panne singulière du Nasdaq!  :love:*
> 
> on nous mentirait sur la fin de la crise qui est finie  :bebe:
> 
> @+



Sans parler du short sale sur les bancaires qui est de nouveau autorisé à partir du 01 février


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Sans parler du short sale sur les bancaires* qui est de nouveau autorisé à partir du 01 février



les traders ont le droit de se faire dessus ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2011)

*FRANCE*  (37-35 a.p.) *DANEMARK* ​


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Moubarak au Canada





macinside a dit:


> Moubarak a frite





macinside a dit:


> Moubarak ment



Moubarak Obama


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Moubarak Obama



En tout cas, il temporise drôlement avant de partir, là : Moubarak sait seoir ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2011)

Moubarak i rit


----------



## fedo (31 Janvier 2011)

Moubarak ou la confrérie des Frères musulmans, pour Washington c'est Nil un Nil autre

sinon le Pakistan a augmenté son stock d'armes nucléaires.


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2011)

anonymat


----------



## inkclub (31 Janvier 2011)

mais non, les autres pays arabes n'ont pas peur de l'effet domino  :love:

350% d'augmentation, faites comme le pdg de goldman sachs

enfin une bonne nouvelle


*Alerte sur le prix du boeuf au pays du burger*



@+


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2011)

Un "déni de dialogue social"...
Tiens donc ?!...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2011)

On va leur envoyer les Molex...


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2011)

_*12h21: Heineken suspend sa production en Egypte* Le brasseur néerlandais a annoncé ce lundi qu'il avait suspendu sa production en Egypte après les manifestations survenues dans le pays._

Et merde, plus de Stellllllllllllllllla ça va être le bordel sur Tahrir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> mais non, les autres pays arabes n'ont pas peur de l'effet domino  :love:



Là, je ne suis pas un spécialiste du proche orient, mais l'impression que j'ai, c'est que s'il y a là bas un pays où l'explosion sociale ne menace pas, c'est bien le Koweït, dont les citoyens les plus pauvres ont un niveau de vie bien supérieur à la moyenne occidentale 



> En vertu de cette décision, chacun des 1,15 million de Koweïtiens de souche recevra le 24 février 1.000 dinars (3.580 USD) en espèces et disposera gratuitement de denrées alimentaires de première nécessité jusqu'au 31 mars 2012.



Les seuls pauvres qu'il y ait au Koweït ne sont pas koweïtiens de souche, et donc, ne profiterons pas des largesses de l'émir, ce sont des travailleurs immigrés, philippins et palestiniens pour le plus grand nombre, il me semble.


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Et merde, plus de Stellllllllllllllllla ça va être le bordel sur Tahrir !




En tous cas le message de l'armée est clair.
Et j'ai du mal à qualifier l'émotion que ça procure. Mais ce monde est émouvant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2011)

On va peut-être attendre la fin de la révolution avant de déplacer la pierre de 3 tonnes pour vérifier la théorie parce que, pour le moment, c'est un peu risqué. Heureusement, la garde veille. :love:


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On va peut-être attendre la fin de la révolution avant de déplacer la pierre de 3 tonnes pour vérifier la théorie parce que, pour le moment, c'est un peu risqué. Heureusement, la garde veille. :love:



Ça fait partie de ce que je mets derrière le mot émouvant


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2011)

Ils sont de retour !

Et je ne résiste pas au plaisir de caviarder la chose  :love::



> Nominés pour *Les Gérards du film de partouzeur* .
> 
> Libre échange avec Carole Bouquet
> Les Invités de mon père avec Fabrice Lucchini
> ...



Maintenant sous quel pseudo se cache Claude Perron dans MacGé, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## fedo (31 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ils sont de retour !
> 
> Et je ne résiste pas au plaisir de caviarder la chose  :love::
> 
> ...



culte j'adore:



> Le polar_ L'Immortel_ de Richard Berry et la comédie _Camping 2_ de Fabien Onteniente dominent avec cinq citations chacun la liste des nommés pour l'édition 2011 des Gérard du cinéma.


:love:



> La succession de _Cinéman_ de Yann Moix, pire film des Gérard  2010, se jouera donc entre les deux fictions déjà citées, mais la  compétition sera rude avec _La Rafle_, _Les Aventures extraordinaires d'Adèle Blanc-Sec_, _Enter the Void_, _Krach_ et _Imogène McCarthery_.






> le croustillant réside dans l'intitulé des prix, détourné (le prix du  désespoir masculin) ou réinventé (le Gérard «du petit couple qui se la  joue Alain Delon et Romy Schneider dans «Paris Match», mais qui fait  plutôt penser à une pub de la Saint-Valentin pour des Mon Chéri»).


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

fedo a dit:


> culte j'adore:
> 
> :love:



Il y avait aussi (après le gérard du petit cul) :



> Gérard du gros cul.
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Maintenant sous quel pseudo se cache Claude Perron dans MacGé, c'est une autre histoire.



Mado ? ...


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mado ? ...



pour connaitre les deux et avoir pu les observer de près* :love:, je dirais que c'est un bon choix de ta part. Aussi charmantes l'une que l'autre et sexy en diable&#8230;  

:love: :love:

_*Naaaaaaaaaantes, ton univers impitoya-a-ableuuuuuuuu_


----------



## Chang (1 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> _*12h21: Heineken suspend sa production en Egypte* Le brasseur néerlandais a annoncé ce lundi qu'il avait suspendu sa production en Egypte après les manifestations survenues dans le pays._
> 
> Et merde, plus de Stellllllllllllllllla ça va être le bordel sur Tahrir !



[YOUTUBE]qVrU0JNAgqI[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

Accroc au jeu et au sexe...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2011)

à Nantes...


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Accroc au jeu et au sexe...





gKatarn a dit:


> à Nantes...



ouais bah&#8230; n'empêche !


----------



## fedo (1 Février 2011)

et la frégate indienne se fit percuter par un cargo allemand, la vidéo


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

Et c'est reparti !&#8230; 


Comment bien respecter la loi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est reparti !&#8230;





			
				kivousavez a dit:
			
		

> une formule pour justifier sa politique budgétaire : « je n&#8217;accepterai pas l&#8217;idée qu&#8217;un jour la France fasse la manche ».



Ben ça, il y a longtemps qu'on avait compris qu'il préférait que ça soient les 30 ou 40% de français les plus pauvres qui la fassent (au profit exclusif des 3 ou 4% les plus riches)


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2011)

ah si on ne peut même plus passer les fêtes de fin d'année tranquille

d'ailleurs, on ne dit jamais assez qu'elle avait déclaré passer (très) souvent ses vacances à Hamamet, un dimanche sur le divan de Drucker et qu'il y croisait souvent son ami de gauche Elie Seimoun&#8230;

_ça change de mon ex-patron qui se cachait très mal de passer ses vacances en Tunisie pour le Baiseness&#8230;  (vu son attirance flagrante, on pouvait supputer "avec des jeunes filles"&#8230; mais la présomption d'innocence tout ça&#8230; marrant, le rectorat l'a déchargé de classes de primaires)_


----------



## fedo (2 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah si on ne peut même plus passer les fêtes de fin d'année tranquille
> 
> d'ailleurs, on ne dit jamais assez qu'elle avait déclaré passer (très) souvent ses vacances à Hamamet, un dimanche sur le divan de Drucker et qu'il y croisait souvent son ami de gauche Elie Seimoun
> 
> _ça change de mon ex-patron qui se cachait très mal de passer ses vacances en Tunisie pour le Baiseness  (vu son attirance flagrante, on pouvait supputer "avec des jeunes filles" mais la présomption d'innocence tout ça marrant, le rectorat l'a déchargé de classes de primaires)_



ce qui est grave c'est que la France préside le G8 et le G20. et que si on veut faire passer l'idée d'une taxe sur les transactions financières il va falloir des représentants convaincants et inattaquables.

Alliot-Marie n'a déjà pas le niveau à la base (rappelons de l'épisode du Clémenceau qui a fait 3 fois le tour du monde pour enfin être démantelé en Angleterre) mais là c'est le discrédit.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2011)

dixit à l'instant "pourquoi je ne nomme pas des ambassadeurs de 60 ans aux États-Unis et en Tunisie ? c'est parce que ces états ont un mouvement de la jeunesse fort donc il faut que la France soit en phase avec ces mouvements donc voilà pourquoi j'ai nommé des ambassadeurs de 47 et 50 ans&#8230;"

Amok, tu peux être rassuré, tu es jeune&#8230; (enfin pour le gouvernement)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dixit à l'instant "pourquoi je ne nomme pas des ambassadeurs de 60 ans aux États-Unis et en Tunisie ? c'est parce que ces états ont un mouvement de la jeunesse fort donc il faut que la France soit en phase avec ces mouvements donc voilà pourquoi j'ai nommé des ambassadeurs de 47 et 50 ans"
> 
> Amok, tu peux être rassuré, tu es jeune (enfin pour le gouvernement)



J'ai pensé la même chose en entendant ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dixit à l'instant "pourquoi je ne nomme pas des ambassadeurs de 60 ans aux États-Unis et en Tunisie ? c'est parce que ces états ont un mouvement de la jeunesse fort donc il faut que la France soit en phase avec ces mouvements donc voilà pourquoi j'ai nommé des ambassadeurs de 47 et 50 ans"
> 
> Amok, tu peux être rassuré, tu es jeune (enfin pour le gouvernement)



T'es marrant, toi ! Vu ses antécédents, c'est si elle cessait d'un coup de dire des conneries, qu'elle ne serait plus crédible, on saurait alors qu'ils ont mis un bot à sa place ! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dixit à l'instant "pourquoi je ne nomme pas des ambassadeurs de 60 ans aux États-Unis et en Tunisie ? c'est parce que ces états ont un mouvement de la jeunesse fort donc il faut que la France soit en phase avec ces mouvements donc voilà pourquoi j'ai nommé des ambassadeurs de 47 et 50 ans&#8230;"
> 
> Amok, tu peux être rassuré, tu es jeune&#8230; (enfin pour le gouvernement)



Impossible : je suis déjà ambassadeur MacG. Vu le temps que ca me prend (visites des capitales mondiales, discussions avec les grands du monde informatique) je me vois mal gérer _en plus_ la diplomatie française en Tunisie. Sans parler de Mackie qui me fait sa crise du trentenaire.
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Impossible : je suis déjà ambassadeur MacG. Vu le temps que ca me prend (visites des capitales mondiales, discussions avec les grands du monde informatique) je me vois mal gérer _en plus_ la diplomatie française en Tunisie. Sans parler de Mackie qui me fait sa crise du trentenaire.
> :rateau:



Mackie a trente ans ?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2011)

Qu'en fin d'année


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mackie a trente ans ?



En unité de temps gouvernemental, il va tout juste faire sa première dent 



Amok a dit:


> je me vois mal gérer _en plus_  la diplomatie française en Tunisie



Sais-tu que pour cette fonction l'apprentissage de la danse de ventre ne devrait plus être obligatoire ? C'est d'ailleurs une grande avancée sociale.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2011)

Une p'tite pièce pour Mr XVI ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Une p'tite pièce pour Mr XVI ?!...



T'ain, 4 jours, 10 millions de livres  sont cons, les angliches, zavaient qu'à me téléphoner, moi, je suis prêt à aller passer 4 jours chez eux pour ach'ment moins cher que ça !


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'ain, 4 jours, 10 millions de livres  sont cons, les angliches, zavaient qu'à me téléphoner, moi, je suis prêt à aller passer 4 jours chez eux pour ach'ment moins cher que ça !



ouaip,

mais, euhhhh, non, ça va pas : tu n'es pas pape


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lO-uM_Zq_gw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ouaip,
> 
> mais, euhhhh, non, ça va pas : tu n'es pas pape



Je suis papa, et mobile, ça compense, non ? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2011)

Recherche contre le cancer.

Devenez docker : 12 heures de travail par mois pour 4500 euros nets.

Les nouveaux critères de recrutement de l'Éducation nationale : schizophrène, paranoïaque et violent.


----------



## inkclub (3 Février 2011)

Plus belle la vie ou Scènes de ménage :love:

@+


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2011)

Ca devient difficile de s'emplir les poumons avec autre chose que du gaz d'échappement.


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Devenez docker : 12 heures de travail par mois pour 4500 euros nets[



12h par mois ?

Où lis-tu celà ?
Moi je lis 3h ou 3h30 par *jour* soit 60h à 70h par mois.
C'est toujours pas le compte, mais c'est moins pire.

Et encore que faut-il comprendre dans "le temps de conduite *effectif* d&#8217;un portiqueur est de 3h30 par jour à Fos et de 3 heures à Marseille". Cela veut-il dire que ces agents ne sont pas présents sur leur lieu de travail ?

Et puis, s'y ajoutent le conditionnel dans la même phrase, le fait que ce n'est qu'une version préparatoire du rapport, que le montant du salaire cité ne correspond pas au salaire seul mais serait calculé "y compris les bakchichs" : lefigaro.fr est trop fort.

Là où l'on parle de 12h - 12 h en effet mais par semaine- et surtout de façon clairement ironique c'est dans une pub que s'est offert l'union patronale locale au moment des conflits sociaux de l'automne.

http://www.leparisien.fr/marseille-...e-ironise-un-collectif-11-10-2010-1105122.php

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/r...a-cgt-crie-au-mensonge-11-10-2010-1104961.php


----------



## inkclub (3 Février 2011)

*Le porno gratuit n'est pas une concurrence déloyale :love:*



enfin quelque que chose de gratuit 

@+


----------



## inkclub (3 Février 2011)

après la minute blonde la minute brute  :love:

@+


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> 12h par mois ?
> 
> Où lis-tu celà ?
> Moi je lis 3h ou 3h30 par *jour* soit 60h à 70h par mois.
> C'est toujours pas le compte, mais c'est moins pire.



Il est évident que sans la faute de frappe l'honneur des dockers est sauf. La question est : la pause Pastis est-elle comprise dans les 3h30 ou pas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Ca devient difficile de s'emplir les poumons avec autre chose que du gaz d'échappement.



Tout cela est vachement bien... Quand plus personne ne fumera et ne polluera les espaces collectifs, clos ou non, des palanquées de connards continueront à canner sans savoir pourquoi... Show must go on ! :style: :love:





da capo a dit:


> ouaip,
> 
> mais, euhhhh, non, ça va pas : tu n'es pas pape



Dieu nous garde...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout cela est vachement bien... Quand plus personne ne fumera et ne polluera les espaces collectifs, clos ou non, des palanquées de connards continueront à canner sans savoir pourquoi...


Et en plus ils se seront fait chier la bite toute leur vie à essayer d'y échapper


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dieu nous garde...



Ben, en fait, ils ont bien pensé à moi pour le poste, ce qui les à fait hésiter, c'est que je suis athée


----------



## fedo (4 Février 2011)

des nuages comme chez nous sur Titan.


----------



## inkclub (4 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, en fait, ils ont bien pensé à moi pour le poste, ce qui les à fait hésiter, c'est que je suis athée




pour être élu pape, de ne pas croire en dieu n'est pas incompatible avec la fonction, il faut juste avoir des c...lles, c'est la seule vérification imposée.  :love:

@+


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> pour être élu pape, de ne pas croire en dieu n'est pas incompatible avec la fonction, il faut juste avoir des c...lles, c'est la seule vérification imposée.  :love:
> 
> @+



Qu'en pense Biblabtruc?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et en plus ils se seront fait chier la bite toute leur vie à essayer d'y échapper


Arrête ! J'en fais sous moi !   :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2011)

il plante sa vigne et plante la moitié des téléphones fixe dut département


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il est évident que sans la faute de frappe l'honneur des dockers est sauf. La question est : la pause Pastis est-elle comprise dans les 3h30 ou pas ?



du nouveau ?


http://www.lepost.fr/article/2011/0...os-pour-12-heures-de-travail-par-semaine.html


----------



## fedo (5 Février 2011)

escarmouches à la frontière Thaïlandaise...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2011)

Clearstream : le journaliste Denis Robert blanchi

Le Malawi veut interdire les pets en public


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Clearstream : le journaliste Denis Robert blanchi



il était temps


----------



## inkclub (5 Février 2011)

*Le deuxième voyage en jet privé de Michèle Alliot-Marie :love:*

une autre histoire d'avions

*Deux avions pour le voyage Paris-Bruxelles de Sarkozy  :love:*



@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------

pour une fois que l'on vendait un produit  :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> pour une fois que l'on vendait un produit  :love:



L'Egypte a toujours été un bon client dans l'armement français


----------



## inkclub (6 Février 2011)

qui a voulu me voler mes actions apple 


@+


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2011)

Le Fouquet's est parfois qualifié de repaire de richissimes parasites (2007), mais pas toujours.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2011)

*si lui le dit... *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2011)

Sur le volcan, les corps intacts de trois enfants incas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur le volcan, les corps intacts de trois enfants incas



Depuis qu'on te photographie et qu'on te filme avant même que tu sois né, il ne faut plus s'étonner que même des centaines d'années plus tard tu te retrouves exposé aux regards de tombereaux de connards... que ce soit dans l'espace ou dans le temps, il n'y aura plus un jour un endroit où on sera à l'abri des casse-couilles et des beef-noses... :mouais:

Monde de merde


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> il n'y aura plus un jour un endroit où on sera à l'abri des casse-couilles et des beef-noses... :mouais:



il y en a même en corse


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> que ce soit dans l'espace ou dans le temps, il n'y aura plus un jour un endroit où on sera à l'abri des casse-couilles et des beef-noses... :mouais:



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il y en a même en corse



Oui... Ça s'appelle des pinzuti !


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2011)

mais est tu un pinzutu ? (vu que jusqu'à preuve du contraire les corses sont français  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> ... vu que jusqu'à preuve du contraire les corses sont français



Viens tester l'opinion publique sur place par toi même... :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2011)

pourquoi ils ont été a Mururoa alors ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> pourquoi ils ont été a Mururoa alors ?



Dis moi un peu... Tu es con ou tu es con ? 
Et ta mémé, elle est allée à Mourmansk ?...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2011)

aucune idée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> aucune idée


Ouais... Dans le doute tu as bien fait de cocher la deuxième case, alors... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

Je crois quà Mururoa, on a surtout tapé dans les corses terrestres.
Si il y a des corses dans l'espace, c'est bon.


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> J
> Si il y a des corses dans l'espace, c'est bon.



des cochons dans l'espace ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si il y a des corses dans l'espace, c'est bon.




c'est ce qu'on appelle des corps celestes, non ?


----------



## inkclub (6 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> c'est ce qu'on appelle des corps celestes, non ?




a propos de corps célestes qui passent :love:

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2011)

*mais que fait la justice ?* 

L'hermine n'a pas bonne mine !


----------



## inkclub (7 Février 2011)

*Un  site pour déjouer les mensonges publicitaires  *

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2011)

*les frites sans les moules ?*


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *les frites sans les moules ?*



Bashung se posait déja la question dans sa chanson  :

_
Gaby, oh Gaby, tu devrais pas m'laisser la nuit 
J'peux pas dormir, j'fais qu'des conneries 
Gaby, oh Gaby, tu veux qu'j'te chante la mer 
Le long, le long, long des golfes 
Pas très clairs 

*Alors à quoi ça sert la frite si t'as pas les moules *
Ca sert à quoi 'cochonnet si t'as pas les boules_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

Et copier le texte intégral d'une chanson c'est illégal


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et copier le texte intégral d'une chanson c'est illégal


 si elle n'est pas dans le domaine public.


----------



## Grug (7 Février 2011)

C'est heureusement un poil plus complexe que ça.
Mais bon&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> si elle n'est pas dans le domaine public.



Tout à fait m'sieur alèm 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------




Grug a dit:


> C'est heureusement un poil plus complexe que ça.
> Mais bon


J'ai dit une connerie?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2011)

Non mais j'ai rectifié d't'façon


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2011)

Grug a dit:


> C'est heureusement un poil plus complexe que ça.
> Mais bon



ouais ouais*



gloup gloup a dit:


> Tout à fait m'sieur alèm
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------
> 
> ...



non, t'as attiré deux modos d'un seul coup 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Non mais j'ai rectifié d't'façon



on a vu !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2011)

Les Français sont sexuellement les meilleurs 

Nom d'une pipe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Nom d'une pipe !



'tain ! :affraid: C'est le lycée où mon fils aîné et sa fiancée sont surveillants (non non, c'est pas lui, le mien va avoir 28 ans dans deux mois et parle anglais comme une vache espagnole ), et où ma fille sera lycéenne en septembre prochain  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain ! :affraid: C'est le lycée où mon fils aîné et sa fiancée sont surveillants (non non, c'est pas lui, le mien va avoir 28 ans dans deux mois et parle anglais comme une vache espagnole ), et où ma fille sera lycéenne en septembre prochain  :rose:



Et ?
Elle est joueuse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et ?
> Elle est joueuse ?



Pas vraiment, pour l'instant, les seuls mâles qui l'intéressent ont 4 pattes, des sabots, et elle leur met une selle pour leur monter dessus, pis elle a un grand frère très protecteur, alors, finalement, j'ai pas trop peur quand même


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les seuls mâles qui l'intéressent ont 4 pattes, des sabots, et elle leur met une selle pour leur monter dessus,


 
Fais gaffe, certains surveillants sont de vrais ânes !
'tain, Luc Chatel va faire une attaque !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les seuls mâles qui l'intéressent ont 4 pattes, des sabots, et elle leur met une selle pour leur monter dessus,





c'est du beau


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

Hum...
Je sens que cette histoire va finir comme elle a commencé : en sucette.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9Pxt_R7jLKA&[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est du beau



une bonne levrette claquée, c'est vrai que ça a son charme...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2011)

Une américaine attaque Nutella en justice...



> .... réclamant le remboursement de largent perdu, *ainsi que la destruction de tous les pots de Nutella* contenant graisses et sucres en quantité supérieure aux normes établies par les nutritionnistes.



:affraid:

Ca va faire une floppée de gamins tristes!


----------



## Le docteur (8 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas vraiment, pour l'instant, les seuls mâles qui l'intéressent ont 4 pattes, des sabots, et elle leur met une selle pour leur monter dessus, pis elle a un grand frère très protecteur, alors, finalement, j'ai pas trop peur quand même



Protecteur, genre ça ?
Sinon, faut pas dire "pattes" pour les chevaux, malheureux !!!


----------



## inkclub (8 Février 2011)

demandez le canard

*Fillon reconnaît avoir utilisé un avion "de la flotte gouvernementale  égyptienne" pour ses vacances*
               Matignon a annoncé, mardi, que le premier ministre avait  utilisé pendant ses vacances de fin d'année en Egypte un avion "de la  flotte gouvernementale égyptienne" pour se rendre d'Assouan à  Abou-Simbel, confirmant des informations du "Canard enchaîné" à paraître  mercredi.

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> demandez le canard
> 
> *Fillon reconnaît avoir utilisé un avion "de la flotte gouvernementale  égyptienne" pour ses vacances*
> Matignon a annoncé, mardi, que le premier ministre avait  utilisé pendant ses vacances de fin d'année en Egypte un avion "de la  flotte gouvernementale égyptienne" pour se rendre d'Assouan à  Abou-Simbel, confirmant des informations du "Canard enchaîné" à paraître  mercredi.
> ...



Si on doit faire la liste des personnes qui ont pris des avions privés ou appartenant à des pays "douteux" ces trente dernières années et tout bord confondu, on n'a pas fini...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on doit faire la liste des personnes qui ont pris des avions privés ou appartenant à des pays "douteux" ces trente dernières années et tout bord confondu, on n'a pas fini...



et bien mon ami ricoré :love:, je pense qu'on devrait s'y mettre et avoir des comptes de tout un chacun 

commençons par toi ! 

sinon je parlais sérieusement.


----------



## mado (8 Février 2011)

Ce qui rend son soutien à MAM très compréhensible.. 

Allez, parait que Sarko s'est fait un petit AR à NY ce we pour aller faire une bise à son fiston. (En toute légalité semble-t-il, dans un falcon gouvernemental. Très bien. Enfin bon, il y a légalité et sens des réalités parfois..) Gageons que maintenant qu'on le sait il va soutenir sa ministre aussi..

(Ah au moins avec Fabien, on n'est jamais déçus )


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> et bien mon ami ricoré :love:, je pense qu'on devrait s'y mettre et avoir des comptes de tout un chacun



Ah mais oui !
Il y aurait des surprises


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais oui !
> Il y aurait des surprises



ah mais personnellement, je ne crains rien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais oui !
> Il y aurait des surprises



Quelle surprise pourrait-on avoir ? Tu crois vraiment qu'on pourrait en trouver un(e) de moins pourri(e) que les autres (José Bové mis à part, peut-être) ? Alors là, pour le coup, ça serait vraiment une surprise


----------



## mado (8 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelle surprise pourrait-on avoir ? Tu crois vraiment qu'on pourrait en trouver un(e) de moins pourri(e) que les autres (José Bové mis à part, peut-être) ? Alors là, pour le coup, ça serait vraiment une surprise



Mouais, peut-être, mais ça ne me semble en aucun cas être une raison pour légitimer ce genre de pratiques.



Bref, ne changeons rien surtout..


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2011)

mado a dit:


> Mouais, peut-être, mais ça ne me semble en aucun cas être une raison pour légitimer ce genre de pratiques.



Non effectivement.
Ca fait partie des choses sur lesquelles on aurait du légiférer depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non effectivement.
> Ca fait partie des choses sur lesquelles on aurait du légiférer depuis bien longtemps.



*Comme ils l'ont fait en Norvège, par exemple ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

mado a dit:


> Mouais, peut-être, mais ça ne me semble en aucun cas être une raison pour légitimer ce genre de pratiques.



Mais je ne légitime rien, je constate, avec un certain désabusement, c'est tout. Reste à savoir si il y a eu ou devra y avoir "retour d'ascenseur", et si oui, à quelles compromissions cela aura conduit ou devra conduire ? Si c'est un acte de pur altruisme de la part de ce monsieur Aziz Miled, par contre, là  Mais curieusement, j'ai un peu de mal à le croire


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2011)

Il y a des belges par ici, non ? 

Foguenne ? Tout va bien pour toi ?


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a des belges par ici, non ?
> 
> Foguenne ? Tout va bien pour toi ?




ouais, en même les femmes belges savent bien qu'elles perdent pas grand chose


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on doit faire la liste des personnes qui ont pris des avions privés ou appartenant à des pays "douteux" ces trente dernières années et tout bord confondu, on n'a pas fini...


Sauf que le Point.fr précise certaines choses 



> Selon Matignon, l'avion du gouvernement français "est resté stationné sur l'aéroport d'Assouan pendant son séjour, afin, selon les règles de disponibilité applicables aux plus hautes autorités de l'État, de permettre un rapatriement sans délai du Premier ministre en cas d'urgence". "Les frais d'hôtel de l'équipage sont supportés par Matignon. Les frais d'hôtel des agents assurant 24 heures sur 24 la sécurité du Premier ministre où qu'il aille sont également pris en charge par Matignon, comme c'est l'usage", précisent encore ses services.


Du 26 décembre aux deux janvier ça fait 8 jours

Et c'est nous qui paye en ce cas


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a des belges par ici, non ?
> 
> Foguenne ? Tout va bien pour toi ?



*il aurait un problème ?*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a des belges par ici, non ?
> 
> Foguenne ? Tout va bien pour toi ?





yvos a dit:


> ouais, en même les femmes belges savent bien qu'elles perdent pas grand chose



Madame Foguenne est luxembourgeoise si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Madame Foguenne est luxembourgeoise si je me souviens bien.




Vi ! Et aux dernières nouvelles, Paul n'était que très peu impliqué dans les tractations en cours entre les partis flamands et wallons


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une américaine attaque Nutella en justice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut avouer qu'ils réfléchissent encore au concept de "communication responsable"


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Les Français sont sexuellement les meilleurs
> 
> Nom d'une pipe !





Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a des belges par ici, non ?
> 
> Foguenne ? Tout va bien pour toi ?





gloup gloup a dit:


> Madame Foguenne est luxembourgeoise si je me souviens bien.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi ! Et aux dernières nouvelles, Paul n'était que très peu impliqué dans les tractations en cours entre les partis flamands et wallons




évidemment, puisque mon chéri Foguenne est rattachiste. (d'où la citation du CCM)


----------



## fedo (8 Février 2011)

l'élu se prenait pour un agent de la DGSE


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> évidemment, puisque mon chéri Foguenne est rattachiste. (d'où la citation du CCM)



Ah oui, mais non, là, je suis contre, par contre, si ils créaient un état wallon indépendant, là, je serais d'accord pour qu'on y rattache la France


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2011)

Et si le rafale était un bateau ?!...
Genre... un porte avion à propulsion nucléaire...
Aurait-il autant de succès, au niveau du carnet de commande ?!...


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si le rafale était un bateau ?!...



justement, les Brésiliens nous ont déjà pris (et maintenant monter) un bateau, on peu pas tout leurs vendre


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Hahaha



*bu*

et

*re- bu* :rateau:


----------



## inkclub (9 Février 2011)

*Le plus gros détenteur de la dette  américaine n'est plus la Chine, c'est...  :love:
*


----------



## inkclub (9 Février 2011)

*Wikileaks : lArabie Saoudite ne peut plus augmenter sa capacité de production de brut   :love:*


si on a plus de pétrole 

@+



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

*Les droits de diffusion seront-ils toujours vendus pays par pays? *


@+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a des belges par ici, non ?
> 
> Foguenne ? Tout va bien pour toi ?



La suite


----------



## inkclub (9 Février 2011)

*Inquiets pour l'avenir, les promoteurs font des propositions décapantes  :love:*



*Construire dans les zones inondables ? *
 Le président de la FPI aimerait également pouvoir construire dans des  zones inondables, "dès lors qu'on assure la protection des personnes et  des biens. Il suffit juste d'éviter les endroits où il y a de la  vitesse d'eau". En Ile-de-France, 600 km² sont concernés.
Et enfin, il voudrait pouvoir agir sur les recours qui bloquent les  constructions, en limitant par exemple l'intérêt à agir ou en créant un  fonds de garanties.


Il nous prend pour des Pigeon

@+


----------



## fedo (9 Février 2011)

ça fait plaisir


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2011)

Chantage et sextape !


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Wikileaks : lArabie Saoudite ne peut plus augmenter sa capacité de production de brut   :love:*
> 
> 
> si on a plus de pétrole
> ...



On s'en fout. Maintenant on a du gaz de schiste...


----------



## fedo (10 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Le plus gros détenteur de la dette  américaine n'est plus la Chine, c'est...  :love:
> *



franchement c'est exactement ce qu'il faut faire si on veut en finir avec la désindustrialisation et la société basée sur le pétrole.
ça met les pays mercantilistes devant leurs responsabilités et les banques devant les leurs également.

la BCE y vient progressivement également.

sinon en Islande, le Bárdarbunga semble se réveiller:love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2011)

La pauvre !...


----------



## mado (11 Février 2011)

mado a dit:


> Et j'ai du mal à qualifier l'émotion que ça procure. Mais ce monde est émouvant.



Ils ont réussi..
Moubarak s'en va.


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2011)

mado a dit:


> Ils ont réussi..
> Moubarak s'en va.



Bien bonne nouvelle  :love: mais bien malin ce que sera la situation d'ici 3 mois.


----------



## mado (11 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Bien bonne nouvelle  :love: mais bien malin ce que sera la situation d'ici 3 mois.




Je sais..


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Bien bonne nouvelle  :love: mais bien malin ce que sera la situation d'ici 3 mois.


Les paris sont ouverts... Transition démocratique ou transition à l'Iranienne ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2011)

Salut a toi l'Algerien


----------



## rizoto (11 Février 2011)

'tain, y marche pas son truc. si les anglaises etaient aussi jolies que ça, on le saurait...


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Salut a toi l'Algerien



Grande journée de manif'  demain en Algérie aller les gars c'est a vous


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Grande journée de manif'  demain en Algérie aller les gars c'est a vous



un vieux membre éminent des AES y sera ! :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> un vieux membre éminent des AES y sera ! :love:



oops i did it again (comprendra qui pourra  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

Bouté(flika) hors d'Algérie


----------



## inkclub (12 Février 2011)

l'histoire est en marche et il est resté sur le quai  :love:

@+


----------



## fedo (12 Février 2011)

la vidéo que DSK aurait voulu oublier:
[YOUTUBE]xEA9X6j7b_U[/YOUTUBE]

mais il n'est pas le seul...


----------



## collodion (12 Février 2011)

Parce que... vous vous souciez de tous ces pays avant que les révolutions pointent leur nez ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Parce que... vous vous souciez de tous ces pays avant que les révolutions pointent leur nez ?



il y a un truc qu'a dit Adjani il y a quelques années qui m'a toujours fait réagir : 



> l'Algérie m'empeche de dormir et vous ?


----------



## fedo (12 Février 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Parce que... vous vous souciez de tous ces pays avant que les révolutions pointent leur nez ?



oui, l'Union de la Méditerranée j'ai jamais digéré. y compris la politique de voisinage de l'UE...


----------



## collodion (12 Février 2011)

@Macinside : En l'occurence c'est la Tunisie et l'Egypte. Mais c'est mignon.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2011)

l'Algérie sera le suivant


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Parce que... vous vous souciez de tous ces pays avant que les révolutions pointent leur nez ?


Juste comme ça en passant. Qu'entends-tu par 'se soucier de tous ces pays' ? (à notre niveau de citoyen occidental lambda)

Et pour rester au niveau cour de récré : et toi ?


----------



## collodion (12 Février 2011)

Tu l'entends comme tu veux.
Je ne connaissais pas leurs problèmes avant tout cela.Et à vrai dire je ne connais toujours pas ce qu'il se passe vraiment là-bas malgré tout le tappage médiatique.


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu l'entends comme tu veux.


Cour de récré phase 2 : tu balances un truc, mais tu te défiles quand on gratte un peu. Génial.


collodion a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas leurs problèmes avant tout cela.Et à vrai dire je ne connais toujours pas ce qu'il se passe vraiment là-bas malgré tout le tappage médiatique.


Si je te suis bien, tu viens nous rentrer dans le lard, et non seulement tu ne t'en souciais pas plus que nous avant, mais tu ne cherches pas à en savoir plus pendant.


C'est ce que j'appelle de l'intervention argumentée et constructive.


----------



## collodion (12 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Cour de récré phase 2 : tu balances un truc, mais tu te défiles quand on gratte un peu. Génial.



Bienvenue au Bar MacG, ce qui est permis aux uns est interdit aux autres.



Romuald a dit:


> Si je te suis bien, tu viens nous rentrer dans le lard, et non seulement tu ne t'en souciais pas plus que nous avant, mais tu ne cherches pas à en savoir plus pendant.




Que penses tu de la théocratie ? Ah pardon, nous ne sommes pas au comptoir...



Romuald a dit:


> C'est ce que j'appelle de l'intervention argumentée et constructive.




Merci de te soucier de moi. 


Et merci à Fedo de m'avoir donné son point de vue pour que je puisse comprendre ses interventions.


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Parce que... vous vous souciez de tous ces pays avant que les révolutions pointent leur nez ?



*tu devrais en faire un sujet du comptoir plutôt.* 

Pour ma part, la question ne se pose même pas !  j'ai couché avec des filles de tous ces pays!  j'ai des amis familiaux en Tunisie (voire même dans l'équipe de football de Tunisie et en première division française, ses deux frères étant des élus républicains picards), des amis en Algérie (kabyles pour la plupart) et au Maroc (des berbères, des gens du peuple, des gens dont les parents sont militaires, le fils d'une féministe marocaine assez varié le Maroc, preuve de quelques différences d'expressions de parole les ouleimas seraient moins présents depuis le jeune Roi)

sinon, on peut aussi parler un peu du Bénin, du Sénégal, de la Serbie, de la Pologne ou de la Lithuanie si tu veux


----------



## collodion (12 Février 2011)

J'essaie juste de comprendre ce qui se passe sur ce fil-là. Ça ira, merci pour ta généreuse contribution.


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2011)

je rajouterais qu'yvos et jpmiss connaissent ces pays (pour globaliser, avec une mention spéciale pour yvos de part son implication), que mado en connait une bonne tranche sur le sujet, etc&#8230;

après il n'est pas interdit de se réjouir d'une ouverture démocratique conquise par le peuple dans un pays que tu ne connais pas.


----------



## collodion (12 Février 2011)

Sur des sujets que je ne connais pas, j'aimerais mieux connaître les points de vue de tous ces gens que lire une simple revue de presse... auquel j'ai accès par ailleurs. 
Après vous faîtes bien ce que vous voulez. 


Pour ma part, je ne crois pas qu'une révolution aie pour conséquence obligatoire une démocratie.
J'espère que cette ouverture ne se refermera pas aussi vite que l'on tourne une page d'un magazine.


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2011)

le comptoir, plutôt, le comptoir&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2011)

Au Yémen: «Après Moubarak, c'est le tour d'Ali», «dégage Ali!»


----------



## Le docteur (13 Février 2011)

On n'est pas foutu de se comporter en citoyen dans son pays, et il faudrait qu'on s'intéresse aux autres pays... ? Parfois c'est même une bonne excuse pour continuer à accepter ce qui se passe ici...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

Par contre, les Tunisiens nous rappelle qu'on peut toujours sortir d'une situation a priori bloquée...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2011)

*qui trop embrasse...*


----------



## Le docteur (14 Février 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *qui trop embrasse...*



... trop égorge (voir le détail de l'article)...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> l'Algérie sera le suivant



Dans tes rêves...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------

Tiens au fait, et Gbagbo, tout le monde s'en fout maintenant ?


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans tes rêves...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------
> 
> Tiens au fait, et Gbagbo, tout le monde s'en fout maintenant ?



non, les médias s'en foutent


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans tes rêves...




C'est clair. 

Le prochain c'est pas l'Algérie, c'est la Libye bien sûr.


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2011)

TF1 et le respect de l'audience, tout un programme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> TF1 et le respect de l'audience, tout un programme...



Ca sent la porte pour le programmeur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------



Pipo et Chocolat font leur numéro


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est clair.
> 
> Le prochain c'est pas l'Algérie, c'est la Libye bien sûr.


Bon d'accord mais pas avant fin Mars!


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon d'accord mais pas avant fin Mars!


Tu retournes photographier le Tassili dans un avion gouvernemental ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu retournes photographier le Tassili dans un avion gouvernemental?


A pied mÔssieur!


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2011)

le satellite WISE de la NASA serait sur le point de découvrir une nouvelle planète géante associée au système solaire...


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2011)

donc on revient a 9 planètes


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> donc on revient a 9 planètes



mais il se pourrait que la 9 ème planète ait des compagnons plus petits, car, d'après l'article, se poserait la question de savoir si elle a été éloignée du coeur du système ou si c'est un système différent qui a été ou est en train de fusionner avec le notre...


----------



## jugnin (15 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> mais il se pourrait que la 9 ème planète ait des compagnons plus petits, car, d'après l'article, se poserait la question de savoir si elle a été éloignée du coeur du système ou si c'est un système différent qui a été ou est en train de fusionner avec le notre...



Ouais ouais. Moi cque jcomprends, cest quelle se pointe avec sa marmaille pour toucher les alloc. On connaît la chanson.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> un système différent qui a été ou est en train de fusionner avec le notre...


 
Oui, et bien, St Valentin ou pas, je toruve assez indécent qu'on vienne nous bourrer le système avec une grosse planète comme ça sans même nous avoir demandé notre avis !

J't'en foutrais, du fusionnel...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, et bien, St Valentin ou pas, je toruve assez indécent qu'on vienne nous bourrer le système avec une grosse planète comme ça sans même nous avoir demandé notre avis !
> 
> J't'en foutrais, du fusionnel...



Tant que c'est que le système...


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2011)

Loooooooooooool !&#8230;


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Loooooooooooool !



Toi aussi apprend a parler aux d'jeunes


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2011)

Ah nan murde! On avait dit pas avant fin mars!


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan murde! On avait dit pas avant fin mars!


Pour une fois que ce n'est pas de ta faute... 

Quelqu'un veut aller dans le Dakota ?!


----------



## inkclub (16 Février 2011)

mam, s01e04  :love:

excellente série, pas sur que les producteurs envisagent une saison 2

@+


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan murde! On avait dit pas avant fin mars!



Essaie ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> un système différent qui a été ou est en train de fusionner avec le notre...



D'autant que 4 fois la masse de Jupiter, on ne doit pas être loin de la limite qui sépare une planète géante d'une naine brune, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'autant que 4 fois la masse de Jupiter, on ne doit pas être loin de la limite qui sépare une planète géante d'une naine brune, non ?


Non.
La limite est 3 fois supérieure.


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Février 2011)

http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/act...mane-a-vole-600-objets_39382-1696255_actu.Htm

Les chats sont tous des tarés à l'esprit farci d'obsession en tout genre.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2011)

62, 60, 58 ans&#8230; 

Tout va très bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2011)

Défendre l'environnement, c'est bien &#8230; Sauf si ça contrarie des intérêts économiques !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/act...mane-a-vole-600-objets_39382-1696255_actu.Htm
> 
> Les chats sont tous des tarés à l'esprit farci d'obsession en tout genre.



N'importe quoi ! Ce chat est un pionnier du tri sélectif, bien connu de la gent féline


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan murde! On avait dit pas avant fin mars!



jp, tu devrais sérieusement envisager un plan B... !!! 
là ? (ha ben non, c'est fermé jusqu'en avril apparemment ! :rateau: )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h05 ----------

Ben Ali serait dans le coma



> après avoir quitté la Tunisie le 14 janvier sous la pression de la rue a trouvé refuge en Arabie saoudite... est tombé dans le coma le 15 février en fin daprès-midi... "Son épouse, Leila Trabelsi, n'est plus à ses côtés", précise Nicolas Beau....



Saaaaaloooooopppe...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2011)

"Humanistes" ??!&#8230; 



> Paris souhaite, en y associant les grands acteurs du secteur, discuter  d'une régulation d'internet liée à des problématiques comme la  protection des droits d'auteur, le terrorisme ou la pédophilie.


----------



## inkclub (17 Février 2011)

mam s01e05

série de plus en plus passionnante :love:

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2011)

6 semaines ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 6 semaines ?


C'est beau la conception de la déontologie à l'américaine...


> «Daprès les photos, il est en fin de vie. Je dirais quil ne lui reste  plus que six semaines à vivre», a commenté le Dr. Samuel


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est beau la conception de la déontologie à l'américaine...



la déontologie ça doit couter trop cher la bas


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 6 semaines ?





jpmiss a dit:


> C'est beau la conception de la déontologie à l'américaine...





macinside a dit:


> la déontologie ça doit couter trop cher la bas


Et pas encore de fil ouvert dans "Réagissez" ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 6 semaines ?



Mais non il va bien 

On est champion du monde :hein:


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On est champion du monde :hein:



ça compte pas, il est pas homologué  bon alors les belges, vous la faites cette révolution ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Et pas encore de fil ouvert dans "Réagissez" ?!...



il y a bien un fanboy qui va nous le faire


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> ça compte pas, il est pas homologué  bon alors les belges, vous la faites cette révolution ?




Ah oui mais non ! Les Belges, enfin, les flamands et les wallons et les autres, ils n'ont personne à qui dire "DÉGAGE".


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2011)

c'est normal, ce mot n'existe pas en wallon ou en flamand


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah oui mais non ! Les Belges, enfin, les flamands et les wallons et les autres, ils n'ont personne à qui dire "DÉGAGE".


Ah ça  nous on voudrait plutôt qu'ils se mettent au boulot.


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2011)

Dans l'article sur Jobs on parle de cancer du côlon, il me semblait que c'était le pancréas.


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Dans l'article sur Jobs on parle de cancer du côlon, il me semblait que c'était le pancréas.



Ici on parle du pancréas =====> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...en-Apple-boss-Steve-Jobs-just-weeks-live.html

 Le genre de _torchon_ qui ne recule devant rien.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Le genre de _torchon_ qui ne recule devant rien.


C'est pour ça que tu le postes ?!... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2011)

Torchon...

Serpillère est plus approprié, je trouve. Je n'essuierais pas la vaisselle avec une serpillère.

Ou une wassingue, pour nos amis belges.


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pour ça que tu le postes ?!... :rateau:



Oui, à titre d'information.
 Lorsque comme moi ( Toi, je ne sais pas ce que tu lis  ) on ne connaît pas ce journal, le titre "_National Enquirer_" pourrait laisser croire à quelque chose moins trash.


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Torchon...
> 
> Serpillère est plus approprié, je trouve. Je n'essuierais pas la vaisselle avec une serpillère.
> 
> Ou une wassingue, pour nos amis belges.



eh non, wassingue  aussi pour les français un bon nombre de wallons lui préférant la loque à reloqueter 

chez moi 130km nord de Paris 100Km sud de Lille (environ hein) bah on dit wassingue


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Février 2011)

Oui, c'est le pancréas. Le cancer le plus mortel, statistiquement parlant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Torchon...
> 
> Serpillère est plus approprié, je trouve. Je n'essuierais pas la vaisselle avec une serpillère.
> 
> Ou une wassingue, pour nos amis belges.





alèm a dit:


> eh non, wassingue  aussi pour les français un bon nombre de wallons lui préférant la loque à reloqueter
> 
> chez moi 130km nord de Paris 100Km sud de Lille (environ hein) bah on dit wassingue



Oui, enfin bref : une since, une panoce !


----------



## inkclub (17 Février 2011)

*Matignon, panique à bord  :love:*


@+


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2011)

apparemment Miled il a plein de pôtes chez les politiques...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> apparemment Miled il a plein de pôtes chez les politiques...



Mouhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> apparemment Miled il a plein de pôtes chez les politiques...




Et il y en aura d'autres. 

Mais la différence fondamentale : les autres ne sont pas Ministres en exercice, qui plus est des Affaires Etrangères, et ce au beau milieu d'une absence totale de gestion de la diplomatie à grande échelle lors d'une crise régionale dont on n'a pas encore bien compris les conséquences.

Exhumer les accointances des autres est certes de bonne guerre, tout à fait logique et devrait faire taire ceux qui oublient leur propres écarts. Mais surtout, il ne faudrait pas oublier tous les autres et surtout, le public qui chaque jour découvre à quel point on se fout de sa gueule.

Alors que ce genre de pratique ou la connaissance de celles-ci auraient largement justifié le limogeage dans d'autres pays européens, nous autres franchouillards coupeurs de tête, on accepte beaucoup trop de couleuvres.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2011)

Pis la Tunisie, c'est has-been !... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> ça compte pas, il est pas homologué  bon alors les belges, vous la faites cette révolution ?



Voilà. 


Bonus :

[YOUTUBE]-TnuiefcruE[/YOUTUBE]

Suggestions d'autres chansons&#8230;


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2011)

> Mais la différence fondamentale : les autres ne sont pas Ministres en exercice, qui plus est des Affaires Etrangères,


oui mais quand tu lis l'article tu es édifié par le niveau d'hypocrisie:



> Parmi elles, Elisabeth Guigou, qui condamnait récemment en ces termes les vacances tunisiennes de Michèle Alliot-Marie : _"Ça commence à faire trop ! Non seulement Mme Alliot-Marie, ministre des affaires étrangères, va passer ses vacances en Tunisie _(...),_  mais en plus, on apprend maintenant qu'à l'occasion de ce séjour, une  transaction financière a été opérée par ses parents avec l'homme  d'affaires qui les a hébergés."_
> La députée socialiste oubliait de préciser que l'_"homme d'affaires" _en  question est le vice-président du conseil de surveillance et l'un des  financiers de l'Institut de prospective économique du monde  méditerranéen (Ipemed) : une association loi 1901 créée en 2006 et  parrainée par... Elisabeth Guigou, dont le mari, Jean-Louis Guigou, en est par ailleurs le délégué général.





> Mais surtout, il ne faudrait pas oublier tous les autres et surtout, le  public qui chaque jour découvre à quel point on se fout de sa gueule.


démonstration est faîte. franchement on se croirait revenu sous la 3ème République.



> d'une crise régionale dont on n'a pas encore bien compris les conséquences.


perso j'appellerais pas ça une "crise" mais un mouvement historique. je ne vois pas le problème quand des peuples cherchent à se défaire de leurs mauvais dirigeants tyranniques.

ceux qui pensent que l'histoire est finie se trompent totalement.

mais on ne peut pas comparer les tous mouvements car à Bahrein par exemple c'est un cas différent.

il faut également souligner une grogne naissante en Israël alimentée par l'inflation importée et l'absence de salaire minimum.

on a juste l'impression de voir le scénario décrit par Shell se mettre en place avec 10 ans d'avance.




> Alors que ce genre de pratique ou la connaissance de celles-ci auraient  largement justifié le limogeage dans d'autres pays européens, nous  autres franchouillards coupeurs de tête


je l'ai déjà dit plus tôt dans le sujet mais quand tu présides le G20 avec une volonté d'avancer sur le système financier international, faut mettre quelqu'un de crédible aux affaires étrangères.
être un membre du frequent flyer ça ne suffit pas.

parce que la Tunisie + la gestion de l'affaire Florence Cassez, ça relève de l'amateurisme. l'image de la France est bousillée à nouveau.


----------



## inkclub (18 Février 2011)

mam s01e06  :love:

vu le succès d'audience la production envisage une saison 2.

@+


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pis la Tunisie, c'est has-been !... :rateau:



"_Dans les colonnes du Monde, le 16 décembre 2007, M. Ollier assure que "Kadhafi n'est plus le même qu'il y a vingt ans et a soif de respectabilité. *Il lit d'ailleurs Montesquieu*"._".

Vous êtes tous de mauvaises langues vis à vis de ce grand humaniste qui aime le camping !


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Vous n'aimez pas Montesquieu ?
Et il lit quoi ? Les Lettres Persanes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Vous n'aimez pas Montesquieu ?
> Et il lit quoi ? Les Lettres Persanes ?



Ah ! non, ça c'était laretoilà Grosminet, qui lisait ça ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> eh non, wassingue  aussi pour les français un bon nombre de wallons lui préférant la loque à reloqueter



oublions pas panose pour les suisses


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> oublions pas panose pour les suisses



tu ferais bien de lire les messages postés un jour auparavant


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2011)

c'est la faute aux odeurs de peintures 

pour ne pas flooder

 Sous pression, le Japon interrompt sa campagne de chasse à la baleine


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2011)

en Allemagne aussi un ministre a des problèmes d'intégrité. pourtant avec un nom pareil il fallait se douter qu'il avait recopié


----------



## inkclub (18 Février 2011)

si vous avez besoin d'argent, la bce prête à 1%, minimum à demander 1 milliard d'euros.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> si vous avez besoin d'argent, la bce prête à 1%, minimum à demander 1 milliard d'euros.
> 
> @+



C'est un prêt à 24 heures à 1,75% d'intérêt  Tu comptes le rembourser en 1440 minutalités de 706597,22   ?


----------



## boodou (20 Février 2011)

Morts aux portes de l'Europe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Morts aux portes de l'Europe.



Moi, ce qui me choque, là dedans, c'est l'absence totale de mesure, autant d'un côté que de l'autre (les côtés étant les "pro-migrants" et les "anti-migrants", pas les migrants eux même, hein).

Les positions des uns me paraissent aussi indéfendables que celles des autres, et autant il est clair que les dispositifs en place manquent d'humanité, autant il l'est aussi que la liberté des flux migratoire aurait pour conséquence de vider l'Afrique et pas mal de pays d'Asie et d'amérique latine, dont la quasi totalité de la population viendrait s'entasser dans une Europe ou une Amérique du nord qui n'a absolument pas la capacité à les accueillir.

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une solution au problème, car ce qu'il faudrait faire, c'est supprimer les raisons qui poussent tous ces gens à migrer, ce qui parait impossible, car vu le nombre de ces raisons, chacune de celles qu'on supprimerait en créerait d'autres qui pousseraient d'autres gens à vouloir migrer.

Celui qui trouvera une solution universelle à ce problème aura bien mérité le Nobel de la paix


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Février 2011)

Mais t'y connais rien.


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2011)

Normalement, le problème devrait disparaître dans quelques décennies. Enfin, sous cette forme et pour l'Europe.

Les gens iront vers la Chine, l'Inde ou le Brésil  [peut-être les Européens s'y rendront aussi, d'ailleurs...]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2011)

http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/articl...l-emprisonnement-de-poutine_1482904_3214.html


_Des opposants russes ont déployé, dimanche 20 février, une banderole géante à proximité du Kremlin, invitant le premier ministre Vladimir Poutine à échanger sa place avec celle de Mikhail Khodorkovsky, le milliardaire emprisonné dépossédé par le Kremlin de la plus grande entreprise pétrolière du pays._
[FONT=arial, helvetica, freeSans, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## fedo (20 Février 2011)

le monstre du Loch Ness est de retour... mais il a changé de lac !


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2011)

ça tombe bien je vais en écosse cet été


----------



## inkclub (21 Février 2011)

enfin un secteur d'avenir :love:

@+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

La crise politique ça inspire : le saboteur royal.


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2011)

Mon flamand s'est rouillé... (il se limite à quelques noms : Kuifje, Suske en Wiske...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce qui me choque, là dedans, c'est l'absence totale de mesure, autant d'un côté que de l'autre (les côtés étant les "pro-migrants" et les "anti-migrants", pas les migrants eux même, hein).
> 
> Les positions des uns me paraissent aussi indéfendables que celles des autres, et autant il est clair que les dispositifs en place manquent d'humanité, autant il l'est aussi que la liberté des flux migratoire aurait pour conséquence de vider l'Afrique et pas mal de pays d'Asie et d'amérique latine, dont la quasi totalité de la population viendrait s'entasser dans une Europe ou une Amérique du nord qui n'a absolument pas la capacité à les accueillir.
> 
> ...



Ouais. Ou alors bombarder tous ces pays de m... comme ça le problème est réglé. Encore plus vite que par une révolution.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Mon flamand s'est rouillé... (il se limite à quelques noms : Kuifje, Suske en Wiske...)



Vite fait


----------



## inkclub (21 Février 2011)

mam s01e07   :love:

série extraordinaire, on ne sait pas de qui se sont inspirés les producteurs.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> mam s01e07   :love:
> 
> série extraordinaire, on ne sait pas de qui se sont inspirés les producteurs.
> 
> @+



Par contre, malgré l'énorme succès de la S01, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une S02


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, malgré l'énorme succès de la S01, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait une S02



purée, mais arrêtez de raconter les séries, je sais déjà même pas qui gagne entre les humains et les Cylons dans Battlestar Galactica !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> purée, mais arrêtez de raconter les séries, je sais déjà même pas qui gagne entre les humains et les Cylons dans Battlestar Galactica !


 
Il paraît que MAM a bénéficier de vacances sur un vaisseau Cylon pendant que ses petits cousins au troisième degré achetaient tout le stock de fringues de la série pour ensuite les revendre à teo pour un prix...
(Pour ne rien dire de Fillon qui ferme les yeux depuis qu'on l'a persuadé qu'il avait été génétiquement choisi pour son poste comme dans "Bienvenue à Galactica")


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

heureusement que tu es là sinon je serais paumé avec leurs spoilers à la con !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> heureusement que tu es là sinon je serais paumé avec leurs spoilers à la con !


 
Ah, qu'est-ce que je ne ferais pas pour mon Sheba !


----------



## inkclub (21 Février 2011)

*40 milliards de dollars ont disparu des comptes du Fonds de  développement pour l'Irak *


@+


----------



## duracel (21 Février 2011)

Les étudiants du Texas vont bientôt pêter le feu...


----------



## inkclub (21 Février 2011)

mam s01e08  :love:

série exceptionnelle, elle pourrait peut être devenir quotidienne.

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------

*Kadhafi pourrait être en route vers le Venezuela  :love:*


qui est le suivant 

@+


----------



## fedo (21 Février 2011)

les autorités libyennes feraient tirer les avions sur la foule... 

_il n'est pas inutile de rappeler que jusqu'il y a quelques semaines nos dirigeants comptaient vendre des Rafale à ce régime..._


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> _il n'est pas inutile de rappeler que jusqu'il y a quelques semaines nos dirigeants comptaient vendre des Rafale à ce régime..._





ça présage un mam s01e09 ?


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les autorités libyennes feraient tirer les avions sur la foule...
> 
> _il n'est pas inutile de rappeler que jusqu'il y a quelques semaines nos dirigeants comptaient vendre des Rafale à ce régime..._


Mince ! Pour une fois qu'on allait refiler le bazar à quelqu'un. On n'a vraiment pas de chance en France.

Bon, à part ça, je crois que si mes enfants veulent faire leurs études aux Étazunis, on évitera le Texas...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les autorités libyennes feraient tirer les avions sur la foule...
> 
> _il n'est pas inutile de rappeler que jusqu'il y a quelques semaines nos dirigeants comptaient vendre des Rafale à ce régime..._



[humour noir]c'est pour cela qu'ils usent leurs mirage F1 avant [/humour noir]

Khadafie, c'est finit et dire que c'était la dictature de mon premier amour ...


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> [humour noir]c'est pour cela qu'ils usent leurs mirage F1 avant [/humour noir]



voir des mirages dans le désert, pour un bédouin, c'est pas très exotique !



macinside a dit:


> Khadafie, c'est finit et dire que c'était la dictature de mon premier amour ...



mackie, ça va ?


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2011)

Je crains que ce ne soit pas tout à fait fini et que se débarrasser de la famille du _líder_ lybien ne soit _très_ difficile...


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2011)

Gné ?!...


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2011)

Rien de nouveau, en fait.


----------



## inkclub (22 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ça présage un mam s01e09 ?




le voilà, le voilà 

mam s01e09  :love:

certains deviennent accro à la série

@+


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Gné ?!...



Depuis le temps que je dis qu'en partant par la gauche et qu'on fait le tour, on revient forcément par la droite.


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2011)

pas de chance ce coup ci, avec une moyenne de 1 séisme/jour, la Nouvelle-Zélande (chevauchement croisé de 2 plaques, l'une montant sur l'autre et réciproquement&#8230; ) est parfois rudement touché


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2011)

*conseil: faire faisander avant de griller!*


----------



## inkclub (22 Février 2011)

on commence à faire le ménage à l'élysée  :love:

@+


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> on commence à faire le ménage à l'élysée  :love:
> 
> @+



tousse...



			
				1984 a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]« Lorsque toutes les corrections quil était nécessaire dapporter à un numéro spécial du Times avaient été rassemblées et collationnées, le numéro était réimprimé. La copie originale était détruite et remplacée dans la collection par la copie corrigée.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]Ce processus de continuelles retouches était appliqué, non seulement aux journaux, mais aux livres, périodiques, pamphlets, affiches, prospectus, films, enregistrements sonores, caricatures, photographies. Il était appliqué à tous les genres imaginables de littérature ou de documentation qui pouvaient comporter quelques signification politique ou idéologique. Jour après jours, et presque minute par minute, le passé était mis à jour. On pouvait ainsi prouver, avec documents à lappui, que les prédictions faites par le Parti sétaient trouvées vérifiées. Aucune opinion, aucune information ne restait consignée, qui aurait pu se trouver en conflit avec les besoin du moment. LHistoire toute entière était un palimpeste gratté et réécrit aussi souvent que cétait nécessaire. Le changement effectué, il naurait été possible en aucune cas de prouver quil y avait eu falsification. »[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2011)

Ouais, bah je vois pas où ça parle des sites internet, ton truc, là Rien à voir.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, bah je vois pas où ça parle des sites internet, ton truc, là Rien à voir.


 
Mais si, 1984 de Georges Or*web* !
s'pèce d'inculte !


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

"PolnaBB" et "Polnarévélation" !&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

_Moi, ce que j'aime chez Dannyellah_
_la la la la la la la la-aaaa_
_C'est que l'on peut s'y mettre à trois_

_et ben voilà..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Moi, ce que j'aime chez Dannyellah_
> _la la la la la la la la-aaaa_
> _C'est que l'on peut s'y mettre à trois_
> 
> _et ben voilà..._



Dannyellah ? C'est pas japonais, ça ? Elle n'a pas un frère qui s'appelle Ayato ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2011)

*La directrice des Archives nationales limogée*

Isabelle Neuschwander a été limogée parce qu'on la trouvait apparemment un peu "tiède" à l'égard de la mise en uvre du grand projet présidentiel de Maison de l'Histoire de France.

J'ai bien aimé le commentaire mi amusé-mi attristé d'un lecteur : _France-Béotie : 0-0. Match nul._


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

En train de regarder, écouter le discours de Kadhafi...
C'est incompréhensible, fouillis, il bafouille( sous l'énervement ?!), bref; comprend rien à ce qu'il raconte !...  :mouais:
Il est parti sur l'histoire de la Lybie en sautant du coq à l'âne sur plein de sujets différents... :afraid:


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> En train de regarder, écouter le discours de Kadhafi...
> C'est incompréhensible, fouillis, il bafouille( sous l'énervement ?!), bref; comprend rien à ce qu'il raconte !...  :mouais:
> Il est parti sur l'histoire de la Lybie en sautant du coq à l'âne sur plein de sujets différents... :afraid:



Cest parce quil a plus de véritable alibi.



Voilà, cétait juste pour faire à ponk.


----------



## inkclub (22 Février 2011)

ça va être sanglant  :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------

ils veulent supprimer la série mam, lançons une pétition pour la garder et qu'une saison 2 soit produite.  :love:

@+


*Mister France : ils ne sont plus que dix !*


ils en on oublié un
 
@+


----------



## yvos (22 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> En train de regarder, écouter le discours de Kadhafi...
> C'est incompréhensible, fouillis, il bafouille( sous l'énervement ?!), bref; comprend rien à ce qu'il raconte !...  :mouais:
> Il est parti sur l'histoire de la Lybie en sautant du coq à l'âne sur plein de sujets différents... :afraid:



faut trois conditions pour bien comprendre :

1. un traducteur potable ;

2. bien connaitre la situation de l'intérieur puisque le discours fait certainement écho à des choses déjà rabâchées au peuple lybien et aussi, forcément, à des références que nous ne connaissons pas ;

3. un orateur correct

la condition 3  n'est certainement pas là , mais je ne pense pas que les 2 premières soient réunies non plus.

sur le point 2, c'est d'ailleurs un élément commun à l'ensemble des évènements : on aborde seulement la surface parce qu'objectivement on n'est pas capable d'autres choses et on oublie de mettre cela dans une perspective tant historique que culturelle et locale.


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

Sûr...
Je parlais juste des choses que je peux comprendre : les références qu'il fait à des événements historiques; genre Waco, Tian Anmen, etc...
L'accumulation de ces références dans le flot de ses paroles... fait que la condition 3, n'est absolument pas remplie... 
Et que donc, je ne comprends absolument rien...  
Pure curiosité de ma part; ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas entendu... 
Chuis pas près de renouveler l'expérience...  :rateau:

Bon, les traducteurs abandonnent...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2011)

Ça m'a fait pensé à ceci

[YOUTUBE]Pm53beoUZ4Q[/YOUTUBE]

 quelques jours après il était fusillé avec sa femme après un procès plutôt expéditif. L'Histoire va-t-elle là aussi se répéter jusqu'au bout.


----------



## yvos (22 Février 2011)

Diplomatie sinistrée

_Y'aura-t-il, à la fin de ce quiquenat, ne serait-ce qu'un point positif?_


----------



## fedo (22 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> En train de regarder, écouter le discours de Kadhafi...
> C'est incompréhensible, fouillis, il bafouille( sous l'énervement ?!), bref; comprend rien à ce qu'il raconte !...  :mouais:
> Il est parti sur l'histoire de la Lybie en sautant du coq à l'âne sur plein de sujets différents... :afraid:



il n'est pas inutile de rappeler que Kadhafi a déjà littéralement pris sur la tronche un petit cadeau souvenir de la part de Reagan en 1986.
et qu'il en resterait des séquelles...

sur un autre sujet, une anecdote qui en dit long sur un pays dont la croissance atteint pourtant 8% par an...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> ils en on oublié un
> 
> @+


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2011)

tu tombe bien, pan sur le bec d'orange


----------



## da capo (22 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Y'aura-t-il, à la fin de ce quiquenat, ne serait-ce qu'un point positif?



On peut en effet se poser la question.

Car si même les rapports officiels viennent contredire (ou tout au moins nuancer fortement) les propos de nos dirigeants, où va-t-on ?

http://www.cafepedagogique.net/leme...ages/2011/120_centre_stratégique_emplois.aspx


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2011)

iDuck a dit:


>



Que le mec raconte des conneries, soit, il en raconte, mais que pour justifier des attaques contre lui on se sente obligé d'exhiber des photos de lui en maillot de bain, ça prouve le manque total d'argument et d'intelligence face à ses propos.
En bref, ses détracteurs ne valent pas mieux que lui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Que le mec raconte des conneries, soit, il en raconte, mais que pour justifier des attaques contre lui on se sente obligé d'exhiber des photos de lui en maillot de bain, ça prouve le manque total d'argument et d'intelligence face à ses propos.
> En bref, ses détracteurs ne valent pas mieux que lui.



Qui exhibe quoi ? La photo de lui en maillot de bain, c'est lui qui la poste sur son blog (ou fais ce bouc, ch'sais plus trop), donc, je ne vois pas en quoi il serait en droit de se plaindre qu'elle serve ensuite à le caricaturer !


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> (&#8230
> on se sente obligé d'exhiber des photos de lui en maillot de bain (&#8230


C'était la photo de son profil fessebouc, d'après ce que j'ai compris...
Il s'exhibait tout seul... 
(évidemment, il l'a viré, maintenant...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> C'était la photo de son profil fessebouc, d'après ce que j'ai compris...
> Il s'exhibait tout seul...
> (évidemment, il l'a viré, maintenant...)


Oui, c'est son profil facebook.
Et alors ?
Ca donne le droit de s'en servir contre lui ?
Si le débat descend à ce niveau, ça devient pathétique.

Cela dit, ça confirme le fait qu'il ne faut JAMAIS poser une photo perso sur Facebook.


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, c'est son profil facebook.
> Et alors ?
> Ca donne le droit de s'en servir contre lui ?
> Si le débat descend à ce niveau, ça devient pathétique.
> ...


Ah mais je suis bien d'accord !...
Juste que quand tu es un "personnage public"... tu fais attention à ce que tu affiches... 
(même si t'es en manque de mérou... )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah mais je suis bien d'accord !...
> Juste que quand tu es un "personnage public"... tu fais attention à ce que tu affiches...
> (même si t'es en manque de mérou... )


 
C'est dans la ligne du boss qui aimait bien médiatiser ses petits joggings - un exécutif sain dans un corps sain, des trucs comme ça.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit, ça confirme le fait qu'il ne faut JAMAIS poser une photo perso sur Facebook.



Ou même sur un forum, sauf à faire bien attention au contenu de la photo


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si le débat descend à ce niveau, ça devient pathétique.



ça fait un bout de temps que le débat est bien en-dessous des partis&#8230; si je puis me permettre. 

Et cette image d'un diplomate en maillot de bain fait partie de la manière de penser du chef, non ? souviens-toi de la photo à la pizzeria avec chaine en or, poils apparents, barbe mal rasée donc de quoi tu te plains ? franchement ?

que des mecs mettent en place des stratégies qui leur reviennent dans la gueule ? là, je rigole&#8230; 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit, ça confirme le fait qu'il ne faut JAMAIS poser une photo perso sur Facebook.



ya des photos de toi sur facebook. 

à des AES&#8230; imagine !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ça fait un bout de temps que le débat est bien en-dessous des partis&#8230; si je puis me permettre.
> 
> Et cette image d'un diplomate en maillot de bain fait partie de la manière de penser du chef, non ? souviens-toi de la photo à la pizzeria avec chaine en or, poils apparents, barbe mal rasée donc de quoi tu te plains ? franchement ?
> 
> que des mecs mettent en place des stratégies qui leur reviennent dans la gueule ? là, je rigole&#8230;



Ah mais je ne me plains pas. je trouve juste ça pathétique et ce quel que soit le bord politique.





alèm a dit:


> ya des photos de toi sur facebook.
> 
> à des AES&#8230; imagine !


Oui, mais tu n'y trouveras jamais des photos en famille, de vacances, etc...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ... quel que soit le bord politique.



Exact... La vulgarité ne connait pas de partis.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2011)

EN même temps ça fera une chouette illustration pour les livres d'histoire du siècle prochain : 

"La gueule de la diplomatie française en 2011, son aura dans le monde son sérieux, son austérité".
Et en illustration tu mets une photo de l'autre cono en maillot de bain, agrémentée d'une petite citation prise au hasard de lui parlant de Kadhafi, comme quoi "oui mais non, il était un peu rude quand il était jeune, mais il a fait son auto-critique".

Ca fout les jetons quoi...


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

surtout de parler "d'auto-critique" quand on est de droite !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> surtout de parler "d'auto-critique" quand on est de droite !



Heu.. Kadhafi ne fait pas partie de l'Internationale Socialiste ?:mouais:

Edit : Ah tu parlais de l'autre-là ? J'avais pas percuté...


----------



## fedo (23 Février 2011)

à qui le tour un bon candidat...
d'ailleurs le Sénégal vient de rompre ses relations diplomatiques avec l'Iran.
un pays africains de plus à le faire.


----------



## inkclub (23 Février 2011)

futur jackpot pour les rois mages  :love:

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

Steve Jobs : Apple n'en voudrait certainement pas aujourd'hui !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2011)

Un peu d'optimisme :rateau: : "Je suis convaincu que le populisme va devenir de plus  en plus puissant en Europe."


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah mais je suis bien d'accord !...
> Juste que quand tu es un "personnage public"... tu fais attention à ce que tu affiches...
> (même si t'es en manque de mérou... )





alèm a dit:


> Et cette image d'un diplomate en maillot de bain fait partie de la manière de penser du chef, non ? souviens-toi de la photo à la pizzeria avec chaine en or, poils apparents, barbe mal rasée donc de quoi tu te plains ? franchement ?
> 
> que des mecs mettent en place des stratégies qui leur reviennent dans la gueule ? là, je rigole&#8230;


Du coup, ça gesticule...
(ça rime avec ?!... )


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Du coup, ça gesticule...
> (ça rime avec ?!... )


Même stratégie que son maître: on fait et on dit n'importe quoi et après on attaque en justice...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2011)

Ayé ! Ça me revient...
La rime c'est grosse burne


----------



## inkclub (24 Février 2011)

tout chaud, tout chaud mam s01e10  :love:

@+


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2011)

Testé par vLeroy vérifié par Rue89.

Bon appétit !


----------



## jugnin (24 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Testé par vLeroy vérifié par Rue89.



C&#8217;est parce que les poils sont de moins en moins à la mode.


----------



## inkclub (24 Février 2011)

*jeunes  drogués manipulés par Ben Laden  :love:*


mam s01e11


des nouvelles du camarade boris

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> mam s01e11





> Une partie croissante de la majorité réclame pourtant leur départ, estimant qu'il en va de la crédibilité du gouvernement



Ben en fait, la vraie question, c'est "qui pourrait bien rester pour que ce gouvernement redevienne crédible"  Moi, je ne vois personne


----------



## inkclub (24 Février 2011)

mam s01e12  :love:

série exceptionnelle

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> mam s01e12  :love:
> 
> série exceptionnelle
> 
> @+



Ces pauv'ricains, avec leur "Dallas", c'étaient rien que des amateurs, à côté !


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2011)

D'un autre côté, Mediapart, je ne sais s'ils méritent toute notre attention.


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, Mediapart, je ne sais s'ils méritent toute notre attention.



Ah oui, mais si tu penses trouver de l'esprit critique ici


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Ah oui, mais si tu penses trouver de l'esprit critique ici



quoique...


----------



## inkclub (24 Février 2011)

*Le ciel s'éclaircit un peu pour les chômeurs français*

Fin janvier, après deux mois de nette hausse,  le nombre de demandeurs d'emploi dans les trois catégories A,B et C  s'est établi à 4,045 millions (4,303 millions avec les Dom-Tom),* ce qui  représente 300 personnes inscrites à Pôle emploi en moins. *

j'adore le titre  :love:


@+


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2011)

Le mot "Jasmin" interdit sur les blogs chinois : la tribu des fourmis s'agite...


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2011)

ça ne va pas aider à vendre du Chanel N°5 ça ! 

et Khyu alors ?!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

* Son fils décède, on veut le licencier *


----------



## inkclub (25 Février 2011)

première fortune mondiale :love:

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------

mam la série peut-elle être sauvée et envisager une saison 2, malgré toutes les critiques, l'audience sera t-elle suffisante ? Soutenez mam  

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2011)

Un petit moment d'émotion pour les fans d'aéronautique et d'astronautique :

*La navette spatiale Discovery s'envole pour la dernière fois*


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> et Khyu alors ?!



Il est Khuy !


----------



## inkclub (25 Février 2011)

drogue avant après  


*Pôle emploi : ces  millions de chômeurs inconnus  :love:*



@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------

mauvaise nouvelle pour la série mam  :love:

certaines personnes n'ont pas apprécié son succès grandissant ni ses amitiés passées.

@+


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> ...mauvaise nouvelle pour la série mam  :love:
> 
> certaines personnes n'ont pas apprécié son succès grandissant ni ses amitiés passées.
> 
> @+



Mouai... faut pas faire une fixette non plus hein... :sleep:


----------



## inkclub (25 Février 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouai... faut pas faire une fixette non plus hein... :sleep:




pour une fois que l'on avait une série digne de breaking bad, the wire et boardwalk empire réunis  :love:

@+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> pour une fois que l'on avait une série digne de breaking bad, the wire et boardwalk empire réunis  :love:
> 
> @+



Ouais... faut quand même pas charrier. C'est à peine au niveau de "Plus belle la vie"...


----------



## inkclub (25 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... faut quand même pas charrier...



si si  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2011)

ça finira (pour elle) en Desperate Housewife de toute façon...


----------



## fedo (25 Février 2011)

certainement une nouvelle madofferie...


----------



## inkclub (25 Février 2011)

une nouvelle star est née  


*La télé-réalité italienne fait gagner des CDI  
*


cool on se rapproche du Prix du danger

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2011)

*fashion addict...* :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Spécial zebig : http://www.lesoir.be/culture/cinema...ssum-qui-louche-aura-t-il-vu-juste-824714.php


----------



## inkclub (26 Février 2011)

suite à un différend entre l'actrice principale et la production, la série mam va être arrêtée.  :love:

plus de détail dimanche matin.

@+


----------



## inkclub (26 Février 2011)

*Attiré au Togo pour récupérer la supposée fortune d'un présumé  parent décédé une dizaine d'années plus tôt dans ce pays, le député suisse UDC  Gabriel Poncet a passé 48 heures entre les mains d'une bande d'escrocs.  :love:*


y pas feu au lac

@+


----------



## KERRIA (26 Février 2011)

Non...??..!!!


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2011)

la terre craque au Pérou


----------



## macarel (27 Février 2011)

Hmm, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez (plus de 750 pages est long:rose
http://www.tetedampoule.com/roue/


----------



## inkclub (27 Février 2011)

*Le chewing-gum de Sarkozy  va-t-il déclencher un clash entre la Turquie et la France ?  :love:*


pilot d'une nouvelle série ?

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2011)

Deux lions d'Asie sont nés au zoo de Bristol

Seuls environ 400 lions d'Asie survivent encore en liberté dans une réserve indienne ; une centaine vit en captivité.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2011)

Dictateurs déchus : bienvenue dans les palais de Mobutu


----------



## inkclub (27 Février 2011)

la série mam est officiellement arrêtée   

plus de détails ce soir vers 20 heures.


@+


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2011)

mais non, c'est le cliffhanger en attendant la saison 2


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> la série mam est officiellement arrêtée
> 
> plus de détails ce soir vers 20 heures.
> 
> ...



Outre le départ de MAM, le retour des vieux, on peut noter une possible sortie de l'Elysée de Claude Guéant. Ce personnage, proche parmi les proches de Sarkozy, si ce n'est LE conseiller de Sarkozy sort officiellement de l'ombre pour aller au Ministère de l'Intérieur.
Cela ressemble à un dernière tentative de redonner des couleurs à une politique de la sécurité qui n'a pas les résultats attendus malgré toutes les promesses.
On peut noter que Hortefeux lui se retrouve conseiller à l'Elysée&#8230;

On reprend la communication de la sécurité (puisque les chiffres ne sont pas vendeurs), on isole et on préserve Hortefeux car il pourra être utile plus tard pour grignoter du votant extrème.

Il y a un réel recentrage de ce gouvernement depuis le précédent remaniement sur des logiques de préparation des élections. 

El les français là dedans ?

C'est toujours aussi affligeant.

NB : je me trompe sûrement, mais je n'ai pas envie de vérifier ce soir lors de l'allocution de notre président.
Vous me raconterez ?


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2011)

Avec la Marseillaise !!! Mais oui... Et il n'a pas de chewing gum !
Il nous parle d'un changement historique... Nan pas le départ de Mam, mais ce qui se passe de l'autre côté de la Méditerranée.
Une petite couche de flux migratoires redoutés, en outre nous devons éduquer les jeunes de ces pays, probablements analphabètes (c'est moi qui le dit )
Pour cela :
Juppé, Longuet, Guéant... Pour répondre à nos attentes (c'est lui qui le dit  ) car il a le soucis de l'intérêt général.
On peut compter sur sa détermination et son engagement
Fermez le ban :mouais:


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2011)

l'insécurité ça marche plus, donc ils vont nous en mettre en couche sur l'immigration, mais quelles bandes de naze !!!!!


----------



## da capo (27 Février 2011)

alors que je disais que je ne l'écouterais pas, ben, j'ai écouté cette allocution:
- pas un mot sur mam
- des excuses en préambule : la crise etc
- des excuses mal fondées car en 70 on ne luttait pas contre le fanatisme, et pourtant on vendait des armes aux mêmes pays.
- un petit rappel sur les flux migratoires (hello macinside) comme ouverture potentielle au discours pré-électoral

bref, discours limite mensonger, mais on a l'habitude.


----------



## inkclub (27 Février 2011)

*Un touriste canadien kidnappé en Afghanistan  :love:

il aurait du prendre mam voyages
*


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2011)

dans le même genre y a ça...


----------



## inkclub (27 Février 2011)

bon on va rester dans le tourisme, pour vos prochaines vacances, le paradis ou presque dixit bernanos :love:


----------



## fedo (28 Février 2011)

mieux que wikileaks, les plus grandes foirades de la diplomatie française.
c'est énorme et pas anonyme.

sinon en Chine après la politique de l'enfant unique, celle du chien unique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> mieux que wikileaks, les plus grandes foirades de la diplomatie française.
> c'est énorme et pas anonyme.



Ah tiens, ils ne parlent pas de Lolo "Rainbow Warrior" :mouais:


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2011)

Je pensais que le Rainbow Warrior, c'était plutôt une affaire de François Mitterrand, avec Charles Hernu dans le rôle du fusible (mais sans doute complice).


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah tiens, ils ne parlent pas de Lolo "Rainbow Warrior" :mouais:





bompi a dit:


> Je pensais que le Rainbow Warrior, c'était plutôt une affaire de François Mitterrand, avec Charles Hernu dans le rôle du fusible (mais sans doute complice).



Pis de toute façon, le Rainbow Warrior, c'est pas un diplomate qui l'a coulé


----------



## inkclub (28 Février 2011)

fedo a dit:


> dans le même genre y a ça...




ça donne ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------

le gouverneur de l'état du michigan a trouvé la solution pour résoudre la crise économique, fermer la moitié des écoles de detroit.  :love:

quand à providence dans le rhode island, virer tous les profs   :love:


le gouvernement us vend de fausses identités virtuelles   :love:

*Mohamed et Ali interdits de virement bancaire   :love:*


----------



## inkclub (28 Février 2011)

après la série mam, un pilot de la série guaino  :love:

on va pouvoir s'amuser encore un peu

@+


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2011)

*ça ne sert à rien de klaxonner !* :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2011)

*Un footballeur sanctionné pour avoir shooté dans une chouette*


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un footballeur sanctionné pour avoir shooté dans une chouette*



il ne l'a pas volé ! 



_bon, OK je file...​_


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un footballeur sanctionné pour avoir shooté dans une chouette*



c'est pas chouette


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

À peine nommé... 


> L'avocat de plusieurs parties civiles, Me Olivier Morice, compte demander l'audition de M. Longuet,




Mais bon, il a l'habitude, je crois...


----------



## fedo (1 Mars 2011)

opération porte ouverte pour les pirates somaliens

sinon il y a comme un début de problème bancaire en Corée du Sud...
A noter que cette info est totalement absente des médias français traditionnels à ma connaissance...


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2011)

Je n'en ai pas vu trace dans The Economist, non plus (mais j'ai peut-être été distrait).


----------



## inkclub (1 Mars 2011)

Zerohedge en avait parlé  :love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2011)

Grouiiiiiiikk !&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

John Galliano n'égalera jamais la nièce de Christian Dior


----------



## inkclub (1 Mars 2011)

*Le discours d'un roi film de Tom Hooper va revenir sur les écrans américains dans une version expurgée de ses jurons  :love:
*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2011)

*En Allemagne, le ministre «copier-coller» démissionne*
Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg, ministre très populaire du gouvernement Merkel, est soupçonné d'avoir plagié sa thèse de doctorat en droit.

Cela me fait penser au criminel de guerre nazi Otto Rasch, chef de l'Einsatzgruppe C sur le front de l'Est. Il tenait à se faire appeler "Docteur Docteur Rasch", pour bien rappeler qu'il était titulaire de deux doctorats. Le goût pour les titres universitaires, on ne sait jamais où ça peut conduire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Le discours d'un roi film de Tom Hooper va revenir sur les écrans américains dans une version expurgée de ses jurons  :love:
> *



:hosto: :mouais: :afraid: :mouais: :hosto:​


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *En Allemagne, le ministre «copier-coller» démissionne*
> Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg, ministre très populaire du gouvernement Merkel, est soupçonné d'avoir plagié sa thèse de doctorat en droit.
> 
> Cela me fait penser au criminel de guerre nazi Otto Rasch, chef de l'Einsatzgruppe C sur le front de l'Est. Il tenait à se faire appeler "Docteur Docteur Rasch", pour bien rappeler qu'il était titulaire de deux doctorats. Le goût pour les titres universitaires, on ne sait jamais où ça peut conduire...


_Richtig_.

Néanmoins, il est peut-être un peu dur de suggérer un parallèle entre les deux, non ?

Reste que ce fameux 'zu' me rappelle le roman Die Dämonen de Heimito von Doderer : l'auteur fait souvent allusion à "_von und zu_" et je n'ai jamais complètement mémorisé la locution.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Le discours d'un roi film de Tom Hooper va revenir sur les écrans américains dans une version expurgée de ses jurons  :love:
> *



Pas pour du politiquement correct, mais pour une histoire de gros sous 

_L'excès de gros mots avait valu au film d'être d'abord interdit aux moins de 17 ans non accompagnés. Face au succès, et pour élargir leur panel de spectateurs, les producteurs américains du long-métrage ont proposé de les couper systématiquement, afin d'obtenir une autorisation pour les jeunes à partir de 13 ans.
_


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *Un touriste canadien kidnappé en Afghanistan  :love:http://www.mam-voyages.com/*



Ah ouai tiens, ca ne me fait pas rire comme info personellement ... je ne comprends pas trop ce besoin de poster un ":love:" apres chacun de tes liens, quel qu'en soit le sujet, ironique ou dramatique.


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2011)

Kadhafi_VS_USA_S2EP2 

l'USS Kearsarge c'est lui :







et USS Enterprise c'est lui :






Sans compter les moyens de bombardement US basé en Grande Bretagne et en Allemagne


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et USS Enterprise c'est lui :



Nan, c'est lui :



Les dictateurs n'ont qu'à bien se tenir


----------



## fedo (2 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Kadhafi_VS_USA_S2EP2
> 
> l'USS Kearsarge c'est lui :
> 
> ...



et en Italie.
il y a aussi le HMS Cumberland et le HMS York à Malte.

mais ne t'excite pas Mackie, c'est un "show of force" comme on dit dans le jargon militaire.
de là à ce qu'une intervention et même une no fly zone soit déclenchée, il y a un pas énorme.

Juppé dit non et il n'a pas tout-à-fait tort. 

maintenant ça n'exclue pas des interventions discrètes, très ponctuelles et totalement démenties.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2011)

*plus fort qu'Alliot-Marie et Fillon réunis...* :afraid: :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *plus fort qu'Alliot-Marie et Fillon réunis...* :afraid: :mouais:


Ben ça date pas d'hier, les "barbouzeries"...
Ne fait pas ta sainte-nitouche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *plus fort qu'Alliot-Marie et Fillon réunis...* :afraid: :mouais:



Tu peux pas t'en empêcher, hein ! Ça n'a rien à voir, si on ne l'a pas su jusque là, c'est que c'était une réussite, cette opération, les pantins de Naboléon, eux, ils se sont fait griller, et sans tenir compte des aspects moraux de ces questions, tu compare une réussite avec un échec lamentable !

Cela dit, il n'en reste pas moins que sur cette put1 de planète, on n'a jamais traduit en justice la principale responsable des crimes contre l'humanité, pourtant on la connaît, mais elle continue à agir au su et au vu de tous sans qu'on ne fasse quoi que ce soit ! Tous les dirigeants de la planète font appel à ses services, et plus ils sont pourris, plus ils ont recours à elle !

Quand va-t-on enfin faire passer en jugement la plus grande meurtrière de tous les temps : j'ai nommé "la raison d'état" ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'a rien à voir, si on ne l'a pas su jusque là, c'est que c'était une réussite, cette opération



"_Peu de temps après avoir décidé de supprimer la garde présidentielle et d'expulser Bob Denard des Comores, le président Ahmed Abdallah était assassiné dans son bureau présidentiel de Moroni. Lors de son prcoès, Bob Denard invoquera un « quiproquo d'armes automatiques ». Ahmed Abdallah était revenu au pouvoir en 1978 après un coup d'état orchestré par le même Bob Denard, renversant Ali Soihili._"

Faut être de gauche pour qualifier de "réussite" un assassinat... la défense des fumeuses "valeurs", sans doute...

Cela remet à leur juste place les braillards et autres donneurs de leçons contemporains...


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut être de gauche pour qualifier de "réussite" un assassinat... la défense des fumeuses "valeurs", sans doute...
> 
> Cela remet à leur juste place les braillards et autres donneurs de leçons contemporains...


Tu as vraiment des illères... lemmy...
Mais bon, ce n'est pas une surprise...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut être de gauche pour qualifier de "réussite" un assassinat... la défense des fumeuses "valeurs", sans doute...



Comme tous ces salauds de gauchistes de Franco, de Pinochet, ou encore de Salazar ? 

N'essaie pas de paraitre encore plus stupide que tu ne l'es, d'abord, ça va être très difficile, et en plus, ça aggravera encore un peu plus ton absence totale de crédibilité ! 

Si tu relis bien mon propos, tu noteras que je ne parlais que de la conduite de l'opération dans ses aspects techniques, en faisant totalement abstraction de l'aspect moral de la chose, aspect moral que je traitais par ailleurs dans la seconde partie de mon post, dans un sens totalement opposé à celui que tu tentes vainement d'accréditer. 

Concernant MAM, non seulement elle s'est fait griller, mais en plus, elle s'est couverte de ridicule en niant l'évidence jusqu'au bout, et ce "es qualité" de ministre des affaires étrangères, aggravant ainsi un peu plus l'image déplorable que la R.B.S (République Bananière de Sarkozie ) donne d'elle au reste du monde !



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cela remet à leur juste place les braillards et autres donneurs de leçons contemporains...



Ce qui est sûr, c'est que dénoncer la paille que les autres ont dans l'&#339;il ne leur fera pas oublier la poutre que toi et ceux que tu essaie vainement de défendre se trimballent !


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut être de gauche pour qualifier de "réussite" un assassinat... la défense des fumeuses "valeurs", sans doute...




non, à regarder certains documentaires sur les services secrets français, faut aussi être de droite&#8230; 

la poutre et la paille de ton ami poilu

aaaah la bonne vieille expression "raison d'état"&#8230;   d'un côté comme de l'autre.

foutu pouvoir!


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Ah ouai tiens, ca ne me fait pas rire comme info personellement ... je ne comprends pas trop ce besoin de poster un ":love:" apres chacun de tes liens, quel qu'en soit le sujet, ironique ou dramatique.


C'est ce qui arrive quand l'information n'est plus qu'une composante comme une autre de l'"offre médiatique". Coincée entre un humoriste et des pages de publicité, elle perd un peu de valeur.

C'est un peu comme cette manie (initiée il y a quelques décennies par Libération (en France en tout cas)) de faire des titres humoristiques pour tous les sujets : d'une certaine manière cela revient à dire que rien n'est _suffisamment_ sérieux, qu'il y a toujours du dérisoire dans ce que transmettent le journal et le journaliste [ça permet au journaliste de prendre une position de supériorité vis-à-vis de ce qu'il décrit et, accessoirement, de son lecteur].
Manie reprise par exemple par 20Minutes, qui a de très nombreux lecteurs. À force, ça finit par déteindre un peu, on s'en doute.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, c'est lui :
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...CC_1701.jpg/648px-USS_Enterprise_NCC_1701.jpg​
> Les dictateurs n'ont qu'à bien se tenir



Il y en a eu plein, des "USS Enterprise", il y en a en permanence un dans l'US Navy. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'image du premier, seulement du troisième du nom, mais pitin© qu'elle s'insère bien dans le contexte de la conversation !


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y en a eu plein, des "USS Enterprise", il y en a en permanence un dans l'US Navy. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'image du premier, seulement du troisième du nom, mais pitin© qu'elle s'insère bien dans le contexte de la conversation !


Ça y est, ils sont intervenus ?

Trop rapides, ces _marines_.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

La honte ?!...
L'amour propre ?!...
Décidément, certains ne connaissent pas ces termes (et d'autres encore, sûrement)...


----------



## inkclub (2 Mars 2011)

*Espionnage: Renault reconnaît avoir été trompé  :love:
*


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Ah ouais tiens, ca ne me fait pas rire comme info personnellement ... je ne comprends pas trop ce besoin de poster un ":love:" après chacun de tes liens, quel qu'en soit le sujet, ironique ou dramatique.


Pareil que le chinois...


----------



## inkclub (2 Mars 2011)

*"Je ne comprends pas les mensonges qu'on raconte" 
*

*Entretien avec Seif el-Islam Kadhafi  
*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

*Thousands of Screws Make a 3D Portrait
*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *"Je ne comprends pas les mensonges qu'on raconte" *
> 
> 
> *Entretien avec Seif el-Islam Kadhafi *


 
Il me semble que tu as oublié le smiley.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> *"Je ne comprends pas les mensonges qu'on raconte"
> *
> 
> *Entretien avec Seif el-Islam Kadhafi
> *



Allez, encore quelques posts et tu as atteint ton quota du jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2011)

*Le ministre Bhatti, nouvelle victime de la loi anti-blasphème*

Le ministre chrétien des Minorités religieuses a été assassiné à Islamabad. Il sagit du deuxième responsable politique pakistanais assassiné en deux mois après avoir pris parti contre la loi sur le blasphème.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez, encore quelques posts et tu as atteint ton quota du jour.



S'il découvre "présentez-vous", il devait même pouvoir doubler le score ; au minimum


----------



## collodion (2 Mars 2011)

Nan il battera son score, quand il se mettra a relever tout ce qui lui déplaît sur le Bar MacG.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Nan il battera son score, quand il se mettra a relever tout ce qui lui déplaît sur le Bar MacG.



Activité qui n'a visiblement pas vraiment fait enfler le tien...


----------



## inkclub (2 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez, encore quelques posts et tu as atteint ton quota du jour.




bon ayant atteint mon quota annuel, je vais vous laisser tranquille, à l'année prochaine. :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Nan il battera son score, quand il se mettra a relever tout ce qui lui déplaît sur le Bar MacG.


----------



## collodion (2 Mars 2011)

Définitivement, je préfère quand tirhum fantasme sur les filles plutôt que sur les garçons.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Ben chais pas, moi...
T'as une s&#339;ur ?!...


----------



## collodion (2 Mars 2011)

Oui, elle s'appelle badmonkeyman.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2011)

Tiens, Freud est revenu?
M'a presque manqué tiens.


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


>


Guy Williams.


Ah ! Non. Je croyais qu'on était dans le fll Qui est-ce ?.


J'avais oublié que j'ai proposé S&#333;seki Natsume mais tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2011)

Le mariage de Francoise Dior et d'un nazi ...

On sait de qui John Galliano tiens ...


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Le mariage de Francoise Dior et d'un nazi ...


Ben, c'est sûr, il aurait fallu lire les deux pages précédentes mais&#8230;



gloup gloup a dit:


> John Galliano n'égalera jamais la nièce de Christian Dior


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2011)

ROYAUME-UNI
*Une grand-mère fait fuir six cambrioleurs à coups de sac à main
*


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2011)

Ben tiens&#8230;
Elle en est où, cette loi sur les conflits d'intérêts, au fait ?!&#8230;


----------



## rizoto (4 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> conflits d'intérêts



J'adore ce terme, c'est une manière politiquement correct de parler de corruption dans une démocratie ...

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2011)

Mad Max 4


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2011)

Expulsez-les !&#8230;


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Expulsez-les !



ils ont vraiment pas honte !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Mars 2011)

On n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même 

Comme quoi, "ils" sont toujours d'accord, sur le fond ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2011)

La vérité sur la réforme de l'ISF: un énorme cadeau pour les riches


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> On n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même
> 
> Comme quoi, "ils" sont toujours d'accord, sur le fond ...



Heu... Il n'y a pas une formation politique qui dénonce ce vote ? Tu es sûr d'avoir lu l'article ?




> Ce vote, dénoncé par les Verts qui le jugent « irresponsable » va à  lencontre de lappel lancé par la Commission européenne, invitant les  institutions à réduire leurs dépenses de fonctionnement. « Voter une  augmentation du budget pour les assistants des députés européens en  période daustérité et de coupes budgétaires partout en Europe est tout  simplement insensé », a déploré leurodéputée verte allemande Helga  Trüpel, membre de la commission des Budgets. Laugmentation a été votée  par les élus conservateurs, avec le soutien des socialistes, a-t-elle  souligné. Pour elle, « Le vote des socialistes en faveur de cette  augmentation montre clairement une déconnexion avec les réalités ».


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

@iDuck : Mais non, voyons. C'est pour é-qui-li-brer. Voilà.

PS : puisqu'on parle de ça, je suis en train de lire le livre de Piketty/Landais/Saez et c'est intéressant.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Heu... Il n'y a pas une formation politique qui dénonce ce vote ? Tu es sûr d'avoir lu l'article ?



Absolument. Mais les verts ne représentent pas une force politique réellement très importante, hein 
_Question, à laquelle l'article ne répond pas: ils ont dénoncé, mais ont-ils renoncé ?? _


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> La vérité sur la réforme de l'ISF: un énorme cadeau pour les riches



C'est comme ça depuis 4 ans non, pour les cadeaux en France ?
heureux salariés allemands


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

Mieux vaut ne pas trop généraliser. Et se contenter de "heureux salariés de AUDI".


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mars 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> La vérité sur la réforme de l'ISF: un énorme cadeau pour les riches



C'est comme ça depuis 4 ans non, pour les cadeaux en France ?
heureux salariés allemands

le lien d'origine

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h30 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Mieux vaut ne pas trop généraliser. Et se contenter de "heureux salariés de AUDI".



Mais aussi à un titre moindre il est vrai Mercédes et j'ai oublié le 3e... Y-a- quand même de l'idée non ?


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> C'est comme ça depuis 4 ans non, pour les cadeaux en France ?
> heureux salariés allemands
> 
> le lien d'origine
> ...


_Timeo danaos et dona ferentes_


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Hé ben...
> J'espère qu'elle a un bon gri-gri...





l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce qu'on appelle un Senõra de Guadalupe !
> 
> Ça vaut bien un hommage musical.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HzOElJ987ek[/YOUTUBE]


Elle n'aura pas "duré" longtemps... 

:hein:


----------



## fedo (5 Mars 2011)

hostile down.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2011)

fedo a dit:


> hostile down.



Tout ça, c'est rien que des menteries, ils n'ont pas pu abattre un avion de l'armée, puisque le fils de Kadhafi a dit qu'ils n'envoyaient pas d'avions contre les opposants !


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout ça, c'est rien que des menteries, ils n'ont pas pu abattre un avion de l'armée, puisque le fils de Kadhafi a dit qu'ils n'envoyaient pas d'avions contre les opposants !


Mais peut-être puisqu'il n'y a pas d'opposant mais des sbires d'Alquaïda que cet avion défendait l'intégrité territoriale du pays ?


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Absolument. Mais les verts ne représentent pas une force politique réellement très importante, hein
> _Question, à laquelle l'article ne répond pas: ils ont dénoncé, mais ont-ils renoncé ?? _



Les Verts Européens (le 4° groupe du Parlement, il y a 10 groupes), voulaient un système sur facture, justement. Où le Parlement n'aurait remboursé que ce qui était dépensé, et non un système où on attribue par défaut la somme maximale.
Ce qui sert trop souvent à rémunérer femme, enfants, veaux et cochons.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les Verts Européens (le 4° groupe du Parlement, il y a 10 groupes), voulaient un système sur facture, justement. Où le Parlement n'aurait remboursé que ce qui était dépensé, et non un système où on attribue par défaut la somme maximale.
> Ce qui sert trop souvent à rémunérer femme, enfants, veaux et cochons.



Les verts sont effectivement le 4è groupe . Ils représentent 55 députés (le 5è en représentent 54, soit dit en passant) sur un total de 736, soit à peine 7,5%. C'est ce que je tends à qualifier de "pas très important" (je n'ai pas dit insignifiant, hein !!).
Maintenant, sachant que de toute manière elle ne sera pas adoptée, pourquoi ne pas lancer une bonne idée ? (tout simplement calquée sur le monde de l'entreprise, y'a pas à chercher bien loin) ..... sont tordus, ces politiques ....  
En attendant, la question demeure: ont ils refusé cette augmentation ??
Pour en revenir à l'article, ce que je trouve remarquable, c'est cette faculté qu'ont nos dirigeants de tous bord (globalement ...) à tomber facilement d'accord sur ce qui concerne l'amélioration de leur propre situation. Consensus beaucoup plus difficile à obtenir s'agissant de l'amélioration de la nôtre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce qui sert trop souvent à rémunérer femme, enfants, veaux et cochons.



Ce qui s'explique aisément par le fait que ni vaches ni couvées n'ont de groupe au parlement européen 





Pamoi a dit:


> ce que je trouve remarquable, c'est cette faculté qu'ont nos dirigeants de tous bord (globalement ...) à tomber facilement d'accord sur ce qui concerne l'amélioration de leur propre situation. Consensus beaucoup plus difficile à obtenir s'agissant de l'amélioration de la nôtre.



On croit avoir tout vu, et là, on tombe sur un qui croyait encore que les préoccupations de leurs concitoyens peuvent avoir une influence quelconque sur les agissements de nos hommes politiques, en dehors, bien sûr, de l'influence que ça a sur la rédaction de leurs discours ! :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On croit avoir tout vu, et là, on tombe sur un qui croyait encore que les préoccupations de leurs concitoyens peuvent avoir une influence quelconque sur les agissements de nos hommes politiques, en dehors, bien sûr, de l'influence que ça a sur la rédaction de leurs discours ! :mouais:



t'es jamais fatigué, toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On croit avoir tout vu, et là, on tombe sur un qui croyait encore que les préoccupations de leurs concitoyens peuvent avoir une influence quelconque sur les agissements de nos hommes politiques, en dehors, bien sûr, de l'influence que ça a sur la rédaction de leurs discours ! :mouais:



Je n'interprète pas (mais je peux me tromper) la remarque de Pamoi comme une forme de naïveté mais comme une protestation : constater avec réalisme comme tu le fais que le monde est ce qu'il est est une chose ; cela n'implique pas forcément de renoncer à en dénoncer les tares, même si, sur le coup, cela peut sembler un peu vain.


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

dites&#8230; vous vous croyez au comptoir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2011)

Que nenni ! Et je le prouve, par cette nouvelle qui montre dans quel monde merveilleux nous vivons   (article en anglais) :

*Les appels au secours pour négligence ou mauvais traitements denfants placés dans une famille daccueil ont augmenté de 32% en cinq ans au Royaume-Uni.*


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

C'est tout la fôte à l'écrieur, m'sieur !!! 

Ecologie parisienne


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Ephéméride : aujourd'hui, c'est la fête des grand-mères, alors bonne fête les mamies.


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mars 2011)

apres zahia voici ruby


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

c'est dingue ce que la presse italienne est en retard&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> t'es jamais fatigué, toi





Cratès a dit:


> Je n'interprète pas (mais je peux me tromper) la remarque de Pamoi comme une forme de naïveté mais comme une protestation : constater avec réalisme comme tu le fais que le monde est ce qu'il est est une chose ; cela n'implique pas forcément de renoncer à en dénoncer les tares, même si, sur le coup, cela peut sembler un peu vain.



Mais vous n'avez pas fini, de tout prendre au 1er degré ? Cratès, toi, au moins, tu devrais savoir que j'attends qu'ils m'aient prouvés qu'ils en sont pour prendre les gens pour des imbéciles, et Pamoi ne m'a jamais fourni de preuve de ce genre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2011)

Je ne peux pas répondre, alèm nous surveille...


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2011)

Ben voyons... 


> _"d'interdire le cumul d'un mandat local et d'une fonction ministérielle"_. _"Ce n'est pas un conflit d'intérêts mais l'inverse: la défense de l'intérêt général au niveau national ou local"_



Oseille, thune, flouze,etc :rateau: 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais vous n'avez pas fini, de tout prendre au 1er degré ? Cratès, toi, au moins, tu devrais savoir que j'attends qu'ils m'aient prouvés qu'ils en sont pour prendre les gens pour des imbéciles, et Pamoi ne m'a jamais fourni de preuve de ce genre !


Tu ne peux pas t'empêcher d'avoir le dernier mot, hein ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben voyons...



Rien que ça :



> "nous proposons la création d'une haute autorité administrative indépendante qui garantirait la transparence"



ça fait rire.



la baisse du chômage menacée par la déprime des petites entreprises.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2011)

*pas amusant !*


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2011)

"Après-sondages" ?!...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> "Après-sondages" ?!...



tu t'es trompé de lien&#8230; 

pas ce qu'il disait lors de son premier gouvernement (on est au combien déjà ?)


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2011)

'tain... 
J'ai pas vu lemmy, tiens ?!...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain...
> J'ai pas vu lemmy, tiens ?!...



il répond à un sondage !


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2011)

> _Poste par *Alem*:_
> pas ce qu'il disait lors de son premier gouvernement (on est au combien déjà ?)



>>>



> _Poste par *N. Sarkozy*:_
> «_La journée de la femme, il y aurait beaucoup à dire parce que ça  voudrait dire que les autres, cest des journées des hommes alors? Très  curieux quand même comme système. Franchement_», sest exclamé le chef de lEtat.



Quel talent ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

*L'annulation de l'Année du Mexique en France entérinée*

On n'a qu'à envoyer notre ambassadeur en Tunisie pour arranger les choses avec le Mexique. Il saura trouver les mots.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Quel talent ...



Quel c.., surtout !

Sans déconner, il n'a vraiment rien de mieux à foutre que de déblatérer sur un truc qui ne dérange pas grand monde ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h22 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *L'annulation de l'Année du Mexique en France entérinée*
> 
> On n'a qu'à envoyer notre ambassadeur en Tunisie pour arranger les choses avec le Mexique. Il saura trouver les mots.



Ou MAM. Elle a du temps libre depuis qu'elle a quitté le gouvernement.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Ou MAM. Elle a du temps libre depuis qu'elle a quitté le gouvernement.



correctif : "depuis qu'elle fut saquée" du gouvernement


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> iDuck a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saqués ? pas tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2011)

KenavOOoooooooo :sleep:



> Les requêtes du maire
> Il n'avait pas la possibilité de faire un discours. Alors, le maire de Beignon, Yves Josse, a donné une enveloppe à Nicolas Sarkozy, dans laquelle il a glissé des requêtes. «Vous seriez bien la seule personne à ne pas le faire. Ne vous inquiétez pas, je m'en occupe», lui a répondu le Président. Les préoccupations du Beignonnais: desservir la zone d'activités en haut-débit et financer la maison pour les personnes désorientées.



Ouai, la "maison des bretons" quoi...


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2011)

On prend les mêmes et&#8230; 

Mais on s'en occupe...


----------



## fedo (9 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> On prend les mêmes et
> 
> Mais on s'en occupe...



je sens qu'on va bien se marrer. il paraît que les banques européennes sont chargées comme pas possible en action (ça explique le niveau délirant des indices boursiers français et britanniques) et en matières premières.
et là j'oublie de mentionner que les banques anglaises et allemandes sont chargées en investissements dans les banques irlandaises. mais les françaises et toujours les allemandes (championnes de l'investissement pourri) sont chargées en banque grecques. 

il paraît également que les stress sensés être plus durs que la dernière fois D)sont faits sur la base d'une chute des cours de bourses limités à 15%.
ça fait rire tout le monde parce qu'au début 2009 entre janvier et mars, les cours ont chuté de 30%...

je comprends mieux pourquoi les taux interbancaires se remettent à se tendre méchamment...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2011)

Une révolution. 



> Les propriétaires de maison dhabitation* ne devraient plus être tenus de construire des abris PC. Cette obligation ne devrait concerner à lavenir que les homes et les hôpitaux.



* en Suisse.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une révolution.
> 
> 
> 
> * en Suisse.



tu m'a même fait visiter le tien 

sinon, l'illinois abolit la peine de mort


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Notre très cher ex-président, aujourd'hui en retraite 

On le savait déjà, mais quand même ...


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2011)

"En Creuse, vacances heureuses !"... 

À toi, à moi ?!&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2011)

De temps en temps, un bonne nouvelle :

Le Conseil constitutionnel a censuré treize articles de Loppsi 2

_En rendant cette décision lourde, le Conseil constitutionnel a mis un sérieux coup d'arrêt à un ensemble législatif qui, au milieu d'un vaste "fourre-tout", tentait de contourner à la fois la jurisprudence et des principes constitutionnels._

Je ne lui fais pas dire  :love:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Le viagra oui, les scanners non !!  :hein:


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2011)

ils l'ont vraiment fait !!!

faire voler voler une maison avec 300 ballons d'hélium comme dans le film de Pixar c'est possible !


----------



## Fìx (11 Mars 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ils l'ont vraiment fait !!!
> 
> faire voler voler une maison avec 300 ballons d'hélium comme dans le film de Pixar c'est possible !



J'comprend rien à l'anglais... Mais y'avait une émission avant sur Planète No Limit avec une équipe de scientifiques déjantés qui expérimentait des histoires invraisemblables en créant des expériences grandeur nature...

Par exemple :


Remonter un bateau immergé en le remplissant de balles de ping pong (compliqué mais possible)
Les tartines beurrées retombent toujours sur la face beurrée (ils avaient créé une machine à faire tomber des tartines beurrées et tenté l'expérience sur plusieurs hauteurs! :rateau: Résultat, faux selon eux)

Bref...

Ils avaient donc aussi voulu savoir si une personne pouvait s'envoler à cause d'un gros paquet de ballons gonflés à l'hélium...

Et malgré un nombre impressionnant de ballons, ils avaient à peine réussi à faire décoller du sol une petite fille de 8 ans à peu près.... 



Alors une maison....... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2011)

Très violent séisme au Japon avec un tsumani de 10 mètres...



PS : certains journaux pensent en priorité à la chute du Nikkeï ! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2011)

8,9 ! La vache !


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Très violent séisme au Japon avec un tsumani de 10 mètres...
> 
> 
> 
> PS : certains journaux pensent en priorité à la chute du Nikkeï ! :mouais:



le feu dans la raffinerie d'Ichihara est absolument hallucinant.

mais c'est plutôt les indices boursiers allemands et suisses qui vont plier car ils concentrent beaucoup d'assureurs et de réassureurs ainsi que Wall Street.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> 8,9 ! La vache !



Ouais   

[YOUTUBE]ROMyYNXb6WE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2011)

Sur la vidéo, les gens ne paniquent pas. On sent qu'ils ont l'habitude.

Je pense que je serais assez stressé (déjà que je le suis au naturel :rateau.


----------



## fedo (11 Mars 2011)

truc hallucinant qui s'est formé 2 heures après le séisme:affraid:

[YOUTUBE]sU8zyscGWe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (11 Mars 2011)

Ben quoi, tas jamais vidé une baignoire ?


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

ouais ceci dit, le visage de la fille et les soupirs du gars, la fille qu'on sort en l'enlaçant montrent qu'habitude ou pas, la peur reste. tant mieux.

je viens de voir les images du tsunami&#8230; euh bah&#8230; mauvaise nouvelle&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2011)

Pour ne pas oublier que la comm, ne fait pas tout... 



> Dans son pays, Borghezio a eu de nombreux démêlés avec la justice. Il a  notamment été condamné en 1993 pour avoir violenté un vendeur marocain  de 12 ans et aussi, en 2000, pour avoir incendié un abri de SDF  étrangers. _&#8220;Ce que font les uns et les autres ça ne m&#8217;intéresse pas&#8221; _répond Marine Le Pen à ce sujet.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Sur la vidéo, les gens ne paniquent pas. On sent qu'ils ont l'habitude.


En tous cas on voit que si les haïtiens avaient fait l'effort de construire parasismique ils seraient pas encore en train de dormir sous des tentes!


----------



## rizoto (11 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas on voit que si les haïtiens avaient fait l'effort de construire parasismique ils seraient pas encore en train de dormir sous des tentes!



C'est ca de vouloir son indépendance ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas on voit que si les haïtiens avaient fait l'effort de construire parasismique ils seraient pas encore en train de dormir sous des tentes!



Ouais mais eux c'est des pauvres, on les aime pas et on s'en branle.  En plus ils sont Noirs.


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2011)

ça se discute  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2011)

*ça se bouffe...*


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2011)

Attention, les autorités nippones indique un risque nucléaire du niveau de three miles Island ! :S


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Attention, les autorités nippones indique un risque nucléaire du niveau de three miles Island ! :S


Bonjour,
Entendu sur France Info à la seconde, il est plus que probable que le coeur de la centrale soit entré en fusion, une situation pour le moins très inquiétante.
Edit:
- La zone de confinement aurait explosé.
- Fuites radio actives.
- Si "on" ne parvient pas à reprendre le contrôle de la centrale , ça sera beaucoup plus grave que Tchernobyl.


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2011)

contrairement a Tchernobyl il y a  des enceintes de confinement, mais cela reste une situation gravissime ! Vu l'histoire du japon il est possible que l'opinion publique demande un changement de gouvernement ! Autant la qualité des secours n'est a priori pas pointé du doigt, autant un accident nucléaire grave ne passera pas

edit : didiou !!!



> 9h00 : Une explosion a été entendue à la centrale nucléaire de Fukushima N°1, dans le nord-est du Japon, et un nuage blanc s'élève au-dessus du site. Cette installation est située à 250 kilomètres au nord de Tokyo.



source : http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...our-de-deux-centrales-nucleaires-nippones.php

edit 2 :



> 10h08. Le toit et les murs du bâtiment du réacteur de Fukushima se sont effondrés, annonce la télé NHK.


 !!!!!

source : http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101...quietudes-autour-de-deux-centrales-nucleaires


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2011)

Toujours depuis France Info.
Tout le bâtiment du réacteur a été soufflé (zone de confinement), on serait quelque part entre Tchernobyl et Three Miles island. 
"Incident" qualifié pour le moment de "problème sérieux". 
Le Japon aurait encore 5 réacteurs dans une situation critique.
---
L'explosion du bâtiment 1 de Fukushima.

[YOUTUBE]XoWWmENrsoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2011)

pour ceux qui ont une freebox, NHK world c'est sur le canal 680

edit : le gouvernement japonais a chaud aux fesses, ils vont devoir jouer sur la transparence

[YOUTUBE]kjx-JlwYtyE[/YOUTUBE]

edit 2 : la NHK fait montre les dégâts sur les zones touchés et des dégâts par rapport a quelques semaines avant, impressionnant 

edit 3 : 11h30. Les autorités japonaises étendent à 20 kilomètres le rayon d'évacuation des populations autour des centrales nucléaires de Fukushima.


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2011)

Désolé, c'est une situation qui ne prête pas à sourire, mais une petite exception, de la part du porte-parole du gouvernement Yukio Edano. :rateau:
Il a déclaré: _"le niveau de radiation est conforme à ce qu'on attendait._" ^^


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2011)

"les experts français" parlent :



> 15h21 : L'explosion qui s'est produite samedi dans une centrale nucléaire au Japon est d'origine chimique et pas nucléaire et n'est donc pas comparable à celle de Tchernobyl, ont expliqué des experts français à l'AFP. «Une explosion du réacteur n'est pas encore exclue, mais on n'est pas en présence d'une réaction nucléaire en cours, puisque (contrairement à Tchernobyl), les réacteurs ont été arrêtés», a indiqué Jean-Mathieu Rambach, ingénieur expert en génie civil à l'IRSN, l'Institut de Radioprotection et de Sûreté Nucléaire.



de : http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...our-de-deux-centrales-nucleaires-nippones.php

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catastrophe_de_Tchernobyl 

et 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Mile_Island


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

tu lis le Figaro maintenant ? 

ça fera plaisir à notre chilien quand il rentrera !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2011)

Au Japon, 10 000 habitants d'une ville portuaire ont disparu


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2011)

Entendu de la bouche de Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet : "_Les nuages ne vont pas dans la direction de la Nouvelle Calédonie_". Je croyais qu'ils n'auraient pas le culot de nous tenir le même discours que pour Tchernobyl... Je souhaite que les Calédoniens ne se laissent pas traiter ainsi !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2011)

Ici aussi on est sauvés! Yessss! 



> La Suisse est à l'abri des radiations
> Même si la centrale atomique de Fukushima 1 commençait à émettre une grande quantité de radiations, la Suisse ne serait pas menacée, selon Christian Fuchs, porte-parole de la Centrale nationale d&#8217;alarme (CENAL). Le Japon est beaucoup trop loin pour qu&#8217;un tel danger soit réel.


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

J'avais cru comprendre que toute l'hémisphère peut être concernée, plus ou moins fortement bien entendu.

Je rappelle, cher Suisse, que nouzôtres Français sommes protégés par le Rhin. Et la Lorelei, je suppose...


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'avais cru comprendre que toute l'hémisphère peut être concernée, plus ou moins fortement bien entendu.
> 
> Je rappelle, cher Suisse, que nouzôtres Français sommes protégés par le Rhin. Et la Lorelei, je suppose...



et la PAF, le nuage sans papier fera demi-tour


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2011)

Japon : un second réacteur nucléaire pourrait provoquer une explosion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2011)

Le bilan du séisme au Japon pourrait atteindre les 10 000 morts


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2011)

Source France Info:
On craint que le réacteur n° 3 n'explose à son tour. 
De l'eau de mer est  injectée dans  réacteur n° 3 afin de tenter de le refroidir, le système de refroidissement n'étant plus en état.
La présence de césium dans l'air, laisse penser que le coeur n°1est entré en fusion, ce qui contredit les communiqués officiels.
Les vents pousseraient le nuage de l'explosion d'hier vers le Pacifique direction USA & Canada


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2011)

les japonais sont fortement toucher même si ils n'ont pas été directement victime ! ils n'ont pas vu dans leur pays de tel image de puis le bombardement incendiaire de Tokyo ou les attaques de Hiroshima et Nagasaki


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2011)

Certains centenaires se souviennent peut-être encore du grand tremblement de terre du Kanto en 1923 :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1923_Great_Kant&#333;_earthquake
http://www.japan-guide.com/a/earthquake/


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Les gros cons sortent sur Facebook


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Certains centenaires se souviennent peut-être encore du grand tremblement de terre du Kanto en 1923



Ils ne doivent pas être nombreux sur le forum


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Ils ne doivent pas être nombreux sur le forum



j'alerte Amok de ton message 

edit :

le gouvernement japonais le reconnait  : c'est leur plus grave crise depuis la seconde guerre mondiale ! 

Je me souviens, en 2004 il était marqué partout "ambitious japan", je pense que le japon sera capable de ce relever,  sera-t-il capable de reprendre la 2 em classe de l'économie mondial ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> j'alerte Amok de ton message



A mon avis, ton humour risque de tomber à plat, il n'est pas depuis assez longtemps sur le forum pour avoir les connaissances nécessaires pour en apprécier le sel


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Parole, parole, parole (it) ...  ou par exemple ...



> http://calounet.pagesperso-orange.fr/resumes_livres/zweig_resume/zweig_amok.htm





> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2011)

Le Japon s'est déplacé de 2,4m et l'axe de la terre a bougé de 10 cm.


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2011)

France info.
On s'attend à une grosse réplique, de niveau 7.
Le système de refroidissement de la centrale de Tokai est en panne.
La centrale d'Onagawa en état d'urgence. 
Sur l'ensemble des centrales, 11 réacteurs sont arrêtés.
On craint exode des le Tokyoïtes vers le sud du pays.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A mon avis, ton humour risque de tomber à plat, il n'est pas depuis assez longtemps sur le forum pour avoir les connaissances nécessaires pour en apprécier le sel



La dernière pluie ...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> On craint exode des le Tokyoïtes vers le sud du pays.



Qu'ils ne descendent pas trop non plus


----------



## boodou (13 Mars 2011)

Manque plus que Godzilla débarque et là c'est la totale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2011)

Une occasion de lire/relire le roman de Komatsu paru en 1973 et adapté deux fois au cinéma depuis :


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2011)

Merci du conseil. En attendant 2013.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A mon avis, ton humour risque de tomber à plat, il n'est pas depuis assez longtemps sur le forum pour avoir les connaissances nécessaires pour en apprécier le sel



Rien de constructif que tout cela ... à part la critique facile ... pire et gratuit.
Il a raison quand il dit que les nouveaux venus ne peuvent pas comprendre vos jets humoristiques.



macinside a dit:


> j'alerte Amok de ton message



On l'attend avec Zeus :love: à trois on pourra se fendre le plot


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2011)

France Info.
Centrale Fukushima.
Après l'explosion du réacteur n°1 samedi, 
explosion du réacteur n°3  cette nuit vers 3h (midi, heure locale), voir vidéo.

Panne du système de refroidissement du récateur n°2.


[DM]xhl1yu[/DM]
Explosion du réacteur n°3.


Edit:
Les nuages qui se sont échappés de la centrale Fukushima contiendraient de l'iode radio actif, du césium 137, du krypton. 
Ces éléments proviendraient de coeur en fusion, ce qui contredit les communiqués officiels Japonais.

La bourse de Tokyo _"décroche"_ de 7%.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Entendu de la bouche de Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet : "_Les nuages ne vont pas dans la direction de la Nouvelle Calédonie_". Je croyais qu'ils n'auraient pas le culot de nous tenir le même discours que pour Tchernobyl... Je souhaite que les Calédoniens ne se laissent pas traiter ainsi !



Marrant comme quand on enlève le début de la phrase, ça ne veut plus dire la même chose.
J'ai vu la conf de presse et elle a commencé la phrase en disant un trcu du genre : "en l'état actuel des choses, ..." ce qui tu le reconnaitras ne donne pas le sens que tu veux donner à sa phrase...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant comme quand on enlève le début de la phrase, ça ne veut plus dire la même chose.
> J'ai vu la conf de presse et elle a commencé la phrase en disant un trcu du genre : "en l'état actuel des choses, ..." ce qui tu le reconnaitras ne donne pas le sens que tu veux donner à sa phrase...



Je comprends ce que tu veux dire. En même temps, je constate que les autorités françaises reconnaissent ne pas avoir toutes les informations de la part des autorités japonaises. Il s'avère que certains de nos ressortissants sont bloqués non loin de cette centrale et dans l'impossibilité de partir de la région. Alors avec ou sans le "en l'état actuel des choses" ce que j'aimerai entendre de la bouche de ces responsables serait plutôt du genre : "On va tout mettre en place pour aller chercher les ressortissants qui sont bloqués là-bas et par mesure de protection tout est mis en place dans les territoires d'Outre-mer afin de prévenir un risque majeur au cas où les nuages changent de direction... Je trouve étonnant qu'on ait poussé la population française à se faire vacciner à tour de bras par mesure de protection et que dans le cas d'une menace nucléaire on se contente de te dire aux personnes qui se situent dans la région : "en l'état actuel les nuages ne partent pas dans la direction"...


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2011)

en l'occurrence, tu parlais de la Nouvelle-Calédonie, pas de Tokyo. Est-ce que tu veux qu'on "rapatrie" tous les néo-calédoniens ? ça va être un peu complexe&#8230;  

et en l'état des choses, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des infrastructures japonaises, il semble que des embouteillages monstres sont en train de se créer au départ de Tokyo.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Est-ce que tu veux qu'on "rapatrie" tous les néo-calédoniens ?


 
Non, mais on peut les mettre en sûreté sur un site proche où ils seront à l'abris puisque toutes les mesures de sécurité y ont toujours été prises.

Comme Mururoa, par exemple.

Ah non, merde.


----------



## rizoto (14 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je comprends ce que tu veux dire. En même temps, je constate que les autorités françaises reconnaissent ne pas avoir toutes les informations de la part des autorités japonaises. Il s'avère que certains de nos ressortissants sont bloqués non loin de cette centrale et dans l'impossibilité de partir de la région. Alors avec ou sans le "en l'état actuel des choses" ce que j'aimerai entendre de la bouche de ces responsables serait plutôt du genre : "On va tout mettre en place pour aller chercher les ressortissants qui sont bloqués là-bas



C'est a la fois naif et un peu irrealiste. 

Naif parceque ca coute cher et que ressortissant ca ne veut plus dire grand choses.
Irrealiste car c'est le chaos complet et que cela demande une grosse logistique qu'on a pas.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> et par mesure de protection tout est mis en place dans les territoires d'Outre-mer afin de prévenir un risque majeur au cas où les nuages changent de direction... Je trouve étonnant qu'on ait poussé la population française à se faire vacciner à tour de bras par mesure de protection et que dans le cas d'une menace nucléaire on se contente de te dire aux personnes qui se situent dans la région : "en l'état actuel les nuages ne partent pas dans la direction"...



Et tu veux faire quoi exactement? Donner des filtres en papier a toute la population pour les rassurer?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Et tu veux faire quoi exactement? Donner des filtres en papier a toute la population pour les rassurer?


 
On pourrait déjà les vacciner contre la grippe, non ?
Après tout, ça ne mange pas de pain et ça pourrait peut-être les rassurer.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> On pourrait déjà les vacciner contre la grippe, non ?



çà n'a pas déjà été fait en 2010 ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà n'a pas déjà été fait en 2010 ?


 
C'est la grande opération "Un vaccin pris - un vaccin offert !" - ça va avec la carte du fidélité du magasin, la carte Vite-Halles (aux vaccins)

La Halle aux vaccins - des vaccins pas cher, pour toute la famille.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est a la fois naif et un peu irrealiste.
> 
> Naif parceque ca coute cher et que ressortissant ca ne veut plus dire grand choses.
> Irrealiste car c'est le chaos complet et que cela demande une grosse logistique qu'on a pas.



Tu as raison mieux vaut être journaliste à BFM ou ressortissant de TF1 ! 




rizoto a dit:


> Et tu veux faire quoi exactement? Donner des filtres en papier a toute  la population pour les rassurer?



On pourrait aussi vérifier que les pastilles d'iode sont en nombre suffisant. Ah non, merde (comme dirait Ponk) on risque d'avoir un soucis d'approvisionnement !


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Une occasion de lire/relire le roman de Komatsu paru en 1973 et adapté deux fois au cinéma depuis :



J'en profite pour citer aussi cet excellent roman de Jean Échenoz


où interviennent un violent séisme suivi d'un tsunami, qui mettent à mal la ville de Marseille.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> un violent séisme suivi d'un tsunami, qui mettent à mal la ville de Marseille.


 
Il faut toutefois préciser, à l'usage de nos jeunes membres qui tchatent sur FaceBook au lieu d'écouter en cours d'histoire-géo, que Marseille ne se trouve pas au Japon.
Et non.

Il s'agit donc d'une ?

Fiction !
Très bien.


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2011)

J'avais précisé : roman.


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'avais précisé : roman.



Ce qui risque fort de rebuter les jeunes gothiques.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Le pire roman a succédé à la domination de la graisse - raison pour laquelle Sullitzer ne vend plus un cachou depuis qu'il a maigri.


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2011)

l'un des 2 réacteurs contient du MOX !


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2011)

Et pendant ce temps là...
Les "insurgés" sont en train de se faire mettre en pièce par l'aviation et l'armée "régulière", en Lybie...
Les suppliques de la part de la "rébellion" pour une _no-fly zone_, deviennent de plus en plus pressantes...


Recalé !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2011)

Ben il se passe autre chose ailleurs, alors on s'en fout.
Comme de Ouatara.


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme de Ouatara.


Jamais mieux servi que par soi-même ?!...


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2011)

On peut dire aussi que l'on ne sait plus où donner de la tête, sans compter la tragédie de ce week-end.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2011)

*volez bourrés...*


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2011)

L' électricité: un truc indispensable!!

http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/france/...r-ses-factures-d-electricite-6309160-536.html


----------



## rizoto (15 Mars 2011)

cherche biorobots/liquidator a temps partiel


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

France Info.
Fukushima.
Le risque nucléaire est extrêmement élevé, "Les personnels sur place courent les plus gros risques."
Après les réacteurs n°1 & 3 c'est le réacteur n°2 qui a explosé à 9h40 (heure locale).
Le réacteur n°4 qui était arrêté lors du tsunami, a été endommagé par l'explosion du réacteur 2, provoquant un incendie vers midi (heure locale).
D'autre part, combustible réacteur n°4 est lui aussi en surchauffe.
La température, sur les réacteurs 5 &6 qui étaient eux aussi à l'arrêt, augmenterait également.

La bourse de Tokyo dévisse de 16% en deux jours.


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2011)

Merci à toi de relayer ces infos au fur et à mesure que la situation empire au Japon, on serait tous passés à côté, sinon. Pis ce ton grave, ces phrases courtes, brrr, ça excite le palpitant, on se croirait dans un Stephen King. Puis ya pas dsource. Ah ouais, tu les mets pas parce que tu sais que tout le monde est déjà au courant ? Petit dramaturge farceur, va ! 

Mais sinon, quand je lis ça :



			
				Libération a dit:
			
		

> 8h30. Le risque nucléaire est «extrêmement élevé» au Japon, déclare le chef de la diplomatie française Alain Juppé, après une discussion avec son homologue nippon au sein du G8 à Paris.



Ben je me dis que je deviens réac, parce que je suis trop content de payer des ministres pour ministrer.


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> *France Info.*
> Fukushima.
> etc. ....





jugnin a dit:


> Merci à toi de relayer ces infos au fur et à mesure que la situation empire au Japon, on serait tous passés à côté, sinon. &#8216;Pis ce ton grave, ces phrases courtes, brrr, ça excite le palpitant, on se croirait dans un Stephen King.* Puis y&#8217;a pas d&#8217;source.* Ah ouais, tu les mets pas parce que tu sais que tout le monde est déjà au courant ? Petit dramaturge farceur, va !
> Mais sinon, quand je lis ça :
> Ben je me dis que je deviens réac&#8217;, parce que je suis trop content de payer des ministres pour ministrer.


 On ne boit pas la même chose.

 Mince alors, je suis découvert, se sont des conneries.Ne dis rien aux autres.
Tu pourrais avouer que je fais fort, je mystifie tout le monde.
Un buz "mondial" avec trois photos _tochopées_ et deux montages vidéo avec des Duplos. ^^
France Info. 
Fukushima.
Les informations délivrées par les autorités japonaises sont contradictoires, annonce d'une hausse de la radio activité et ensuite annonce d'une baisse, etc.
Mais, mise en place d'une zone d'exclusion aérienne de 30 kms au dessus de la centrale et recommandation se calfeutrer chez soit.
Tokyo, taux de radio activité "anormal".


Edit: 
Des brèches de huit mètres de large seraient apparues sur l'enceinte du réacteur.
le Japon c'est résolu à demander de l'aide aux USA, dans l'immédiat les US cherchent une solution.
Vladivostok (Russie) mesure un taux de radio activité légèrement supérieur à la normale.

Edit:
Tokyo, les particules de _césium 137_ détectées, seraient  40X supérieure à la moyenne.


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2011)

Au temps pour moi. Je croyais que c&#8217;était le titre de la nouvelle.

&#8230;Mais alors, c&#8217;est vrai ? Y&#8217;a un accident nucléaire en cours au Japon ?!


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Je croyais que cétait le titre de la nouvelle.
> 
> Mais alors, cest vrai ? Ya un accident nucléaire en cours au Japon ?!



Seulement selon France Info


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Je croyais que cétait le titre de la nouvelle.
> 
> Mais alors, cest vrai ? Ya un accident nucléaire en cours au Japon ?!



Non, c'est pipeau. 
En fait, c'est juste un tremblement de terre.


----------



## rizoto (15 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> On ne boit pas la même chose.
> 
> Mince alors, je suis découvert, se sont des conneries.Ne dis rien aux autres.
> Tu pourrais avouer que je fais fort, je mystifie tout le monde.
> ...



Tu nous citerais tes sources, ou nous mettrait des liens. Ce serait bien aussi. 
Parce que on sent bien que que les journaux français veulent générer du clic ...
Hier Lefig annonçait des expositions a 12000 micorsievert !


----------



## Chang (15 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Vladivostok (Russie) mesure un taux de radio activité légèrement supérieur à la normale.
> 
> Edit:
> Tokyo, les particules de _césium 137_ détectées, seraient  40X supérieure à la moyenne.



D'ou tiens tu ces infos ? Parce que la du coup, ca m'inquiete vraiment si a ce stade seulement de la catastrophe des zones aussi eloignees sont touchees, alors qu'en est il de la ou je vis ?

Existe t-il une source qui parle un peu plus clairement des zones touchees par les radiations ?

Je veux pas faire le flipe, mais bon quand meme ...  ...


----------



## rizoto (15 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Je veux pas faire le flipe, mais bon quand meme ...  ...



Tu veux qu'on t'envoie un filtre en papier?  

Note d'information de l'IRSN (c'est un pdf).


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> D'ou tiens tu ces infos ? Parce que la du coup, ca m'inquiete vraiment si a ce stade seulement de la catastrophe des zones aussi eloignees sont touchees, alors qu'en est il de la ou je vis ?
> 
> Existe t-il une source qui parle un peu plus clairement des zones touchees par les radiations ?
> 
> Je veux pas faire le flipe, mais bon quand meme ...  ...



Vu la panique dans certains endroits trèèèèèèèèèès éloignés du Japon, cela paraît assez logique que les autorités russes soient préoccupées car la distance est bien moindre.


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu nous citerais tes sources, ou nous mettrait des liens. Ce serait bien aussi.
> Parce que on sent bien que que les journaux français veulent générer du clic ...
> Hier Lefig annonçait des expositions a 12000 micorsievert !





Chang a dit:


> D'ou tiens tu ces infos ? Parce que la du coup, ca m'inquiete vraiment si a ce stade seulement de la catastrophe des zones aussi eloignees sont touchees, alors qu'en est il de la ou je vis ?
> 
> Existe t-il une source qui parle un peu plus clairement des zones touchees par les radiations ?
> 
> Je veux pas faire le flipe, mais bon quand meme ...  ...



 Vous le faites exprès ? :rateau:
Ou vous êtes vraiment lourds ? 
La source est _France Info_, ça ne se boit pas , et ça ne se lit pas, mais ça s'écoute. ^^
J'utilise FStream
Sinon, vous pouvez aller sur http://www.france-info.com/ bonne chance.

Edit:
À l'instant fort tremblement de terre, au sud-ouest de la capitale, ressenti à Tokyo.


----------



## fedo (15 Mars 2011)

> TEPCO unable to pour water into No. 4 reactor's storage pool for spent fuel 22:05 15 March





> la première explosion survenue cette nuit à  Fukushima lui a causé d'importants dégâts, au point où elle s'est vidée  de son eau. *Résultat, le combustible usagé s'est remis à chauffer, sans qu'il y ait d'enceinte de confinement*





> *nous avons pour de bon dépassé l'ampleur de Three Mile Island, avec des radiations et une exposition 1000 fois plus importantes*.




+ les brèches sur la cuve en acier du réacteur 2 = plus que malheureusement vous pouvez parier sur un relèvement prochain en catégorie 7.:affraid::sick:

il serait également sain de fermer les marchés financiers (sauf les marchés matières premières qui prennent une branlée bien méritée)...


----------



## Chang (15 Mars 2011)

fedo a dit:


> + les brèches sur la cuve en acier du réacteur 2 = plus que malheureusement vous pouvez parier sur un relèvement prochain en catégorie 7.



Completement, et un petit tremblement de terre 6.2 pour rajouter un peu de sel, tant qu'a faire ...


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Completement, et un petit tremblement de terre 6.2 pour rajouter un peu de sel, tant qu'a faire ...



Je ne sais pas ou tu vis, mais si j'étais dans le coin de la centrale, je n'y resterais pas.

Toujours depuis la même source:
"La centrale semble hors de contrôle, certains ingénieurs refuseraient d'y travailler."

Edit , je n'avais pas vu : Chine - Xiamen / Shanghai


----------



## rizoto (15 Mars 2011)

J'avais pas complétement tord ce matin en parlant de bio-robots et de liquidator ...


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> J'avais pas complétement tord ce matin en parlant de bio-robots et de liquidator ...


Effectivement. 
"Les doses reçues par les ingénieurs sur place (centrale) sont toxiques voir héroïques."


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> J'avais pas complétement tord ce matin en parlant de bio-robots et de liquidator ...



Je te croyais spécialisé en fabrication de masques en papier


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

La situation s'aggrave au Japon. (_Source France Info_)
Les techniciens tentent de refroidir les barres usées en larguant par hélicoptère de l'eau sur ces barres. 
Rejet massif de particules entre 30 et 400 millisieverts. 
À partir de 100 mSv _"on peut avoir des cancers"_.
International Atomic Energy Agency (AIEA) estime que l'enveloppe du réacteur aurait cédé.
Les autorités Japonaise parlent toujours d'un niveau 4 :mouais: mais que _la santé des populations pourrait être menacée_, les autorités nucléaires française (André-Claude Lacost, président de l'Autorité de sûreté du nucléaire (ASN)) parlent de niveau 6.

Autres conséquences: 
On se prépare à un nuage radio actif sur Saint Pierre et Miquelon.
Un contrôle transparent de toutes les centrales  française.
Les allemands suspendent 7 de leurs réacteurs. 2 seront définitivement fermés et  toutes les centrales seront contrôlées.
Radio France rapatrie ses envoyés, les  conchyliculteurs  ne pourront pas avoir leurs essaims, sic, c'est la merde.


----------



## rizoto (15 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Radio France rapatrie ses envoyés



ça veut dire que t'arrêtes de faire le fork de tweeter !?


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> ça veut dire que t'arrêtes de faire le fork de tweeter !?



 Non, je ne suis pas une couille molle.

En plus, tu as un restaurant dans le coin ^^


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2011)

si je puis me permettre 

oui ? 

merci

c'est moi où ce fil commence sérieusement à ressembler à tant d'autres bouses que l'on peut rencontrer sur le web ? 

franchement ? 

cela fait plusieurs années que je suis ce fil, que j'y participe de temps à autres, et pour moi, corrigez moi si je me trompe, le but est tout de même de sortir des "sentiers battus", des "unes" sensationnelles (ou non) que le commun des mortels peut trouver, sans vraiment chercher, en butinant sur la toile ? 

me goure-je ? 

je me permets également de citer ici l'initiateur de ce fil, et "étrangement" j'ai l'impression que je ne suis pas si loin de l'idée de Môssieur DJ 



			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Les médias nous bassinent avec des infos à sensations qui sont leur fond  de commerce et à coté de cela plein d'infos autres trouvent à peine  d'échos. Il y'a celles figurant dans les rubriques "Chats écrasés*" des  journaux locaux, mais aussi celles que l'on entend d'une oreille  discrète et que l'on note car on se dit que cela appellerait à  commentaires...
> ...
> On commente jusqu'au prochain qui aurait à mettre une info lue ou entendue passée quazi inaperçue...



j'dis ça comme ça hein, en passant :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> cela fait plusieurs années que je suis ce fil, que j'y participe de temps à autres, et pour moi, corrigez moi si je me trompe, le but est tout de même de sortir des "sentiers battus", des "unes" sensationnelles (ou non) que le commun des mortels peut trouver, sans vraiment chercher, en butinant sur la toile ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Je veux pas faire le flipe, mais bon quand meme ...  ...



Tu vas en prendre plein ta gueule avec tes potes chie-noix... :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2011)

N'allons pas enfoncer les portes ouvertes avec des sujets prioritaires !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2011)

*y a pire que de voler bourré...*


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> si je puis me permettre
> 
> oui ?
> 
> ...



On peut même avoir le sentiment de sortir des "sentiers battus" en rappelant cette information.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2011)

loustic a dit:


> On peut même avoir le sentiment de sortir des "sentiers battus" en rappelant cette information.



ou pas :sleep:


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> N'allons pas enfoncer les portes ouvertes avec des sujets prioritaires !



Un attentat au Sénat par camion poubelle ? 
[mode théorie de la conspiration on] Hum... Ça serait pas un coup de Sarko pour accuser les écolos ? [mode théorie de la conspiration off]
Heureusement qu'on a supprimé les moto-crottes.


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2011)

Apple retarde le lancement de l'IPAD 2 au Japon sans fournir de date pour un futur lancement ^^  ,
 ainsi qu'une pénurie annoncée de composants électroniques. Source => Reuters
C'est assez "naze" comme information ?:style:
Petits détails sans importances:
Au Japon plus rien n'est sous contrôle, fusion de plusieurs réacteurs, les techniciens qui travaillent sur la centrale sont sacrifiés, ces pauvres gens piégés dans leur pays, mais on s'en tape  puisque tout le monde en parle
_Quand même un truc positif_, l'Empereur du Japon prie pour les populations, ils sont sauvés ^^.


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2011)

Justement il et étonnant de ne pas encore avoir entendu  l'empereur !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> mais on s'en tape puisque tout le monde en parle


 
Je ne pense pas que tout le monde s'en tape.
Je pense que beaucoup ne voient pas en quoi le fait d'en parler tous les trois posts ici va aider en quoi que ce soit les japonais.

L'intérêt de ce fil, s'il en a un, est d'apporter une info que, peut-être, les autres n'ont pas.
Il y a peut-être des choses cachées ou peu connues sur ce qu'il se passe au Japon, probablement, mais je doute qu'elles soient dans les bulletins de France Info.

Alors ?
A quoi ça sert ?

Quant au sous-entendu moral de ton message (on est des salauds parce qu'on ne pleure pas ici toute la journée sur le sort des japonais), je te rappelle que plein de libyens meurent aussi en ce moment et que tu ne sembles pas avoir pour eux la même sollicitude.
Est-ce parce qu'un mort japonais vaut plus qu'un mort libyen ou bien parce qu'un clou chasse l'autre ?


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que tout le monde s'en tape.
> Je pense que beaucoup ne voient pas en quoi le fait d'en parler tous les trois posts ici va aider en quoi que ce soit les japonais.
> 
> L'intérêt de ce fil, s'il en a un, est d'apporter une info que, peut-être, les autres n'ont pas.
> ...


 Merde, PonkHead, sérieux, en costume_ rédac chef_. 
Alors, tu l'avais l'information sur "le retard du lancement de l'IPAD 2 au Japon". C'est impossible, je n'en crois rien :mouais:
Qui t'empêche de parler de la Libye ?    Moi j'ai un _h_alibi, je parle du Japon.
Sinon, en France il y a 7 départements en vigilance orange. ^^


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

@subsole : tu pourrais avoir l'obligeance de reconnaitre que tu as&#8230; tort. tu ne fais pas mieux que BFM TV et franchement quand je viens sur MacG, c'est pas pour avoir la même diarrhée pseudo-informative que sur France Info ou BFM TV.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> PonkHead, sérieux


 
*CA* c'est une info exclusive, mais pas forcément très amusante !


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> @subsole : tu pourrais avoir l'obligeance de reconnaitre que tu as tort. tu ne fais pas mieux que BFM TV et franchement quand je viens sur MacG, c'est pas pour avoir la même diarrhée pseudo-informative que sur France Info ou BFM TV.


La diarrhée, les populations autour de la centrale vont l'avoir, et même plus.
Ce n'est tout de même pas rien cette catastrophe, enfin désolé de t'avoir dérangé dans tes habitudes. Mea culpa. 
Mais tu vois, je me soigne, j'ai déjà une info exclusive reconnue. ^^


PonkHead a dit:


> *CA* c'est une info exclusive, mais pas forcément très amusante !


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> La diarrhée, les populations autour de la centrale vont l'avoir, et même plus.
> Ce n'est tout de même pas rien cette catastrophe, enfin désolé de t'avoir dérangé dans tes habitudes. Mea culpa.
> Mais tu vois, je me soigne, j'ai déjà une info exclusive reconnue. ^^



bon, ce genre de message ne plaide pas en ta faveur, tu en es conscient, je pense.

ce n'est pas mon confort dont tu parles mais le tien, on te dérange dans ton désir de vouloir faire le perroquet de France Info, le souci est là. Ne retourne pas la situation. Si nous voulons les infos de France Info, on allume France Info. nous n'avons pas "réellement" besoin d'un mec qui se prend pour un agrégateur RSS et qu'en plus celui-ci nous prenne de haut.
tu en as quoi à foutre en vrai des populations autour de la centrale à part ta phrase ? tu penses vraiment en avoir quelque chose à foutre ? non, tout ce que je vois c'est que tu as bonne conscience de te préoccuper et de le dire sur un forum informatique "JE ME PRÉOCCUPE LES GARS ! REGARDEZ JE VOUS FOUS LES INFOS EN LIVE"

mais purée, tu penses vraiment que c'est_ ainsi _qu'on se préoccupe du malheur des gens ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Qui t'empêche de parler de la Libye ?


 
Moi.
Parce qu'étaler mon indignation ici serait de la branlette de bonne conscience et que la branlette en public, c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## wip (16 Mars 2011)

J'aime beaucoup le nouveau Alem :love:

Cependant, mon cher Remi, je ne suis pas sur que le but soit uniquement de se donner bonne conscience. Il cherche peut-être aussi à faire réagir. Les piliers de ce sujet ont souvent un regard différent et intéressant sur l'actu.
Là, on a tous prit nos popcorns, mais il se passe rien, on es déçu !!


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

s'il cherchait à faire réagir, il s'y prend mal.

edit : moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup le nouveau wip mais je crois qu'il ya un souci, sur l'emballage c'est marqué "nouveau" mais en vrai, c'est exactement le même ! le marketing à la Stve Jobs ça !  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------

subsole répond, ok, il doit être daltonien.


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon, ce genre de message ne plaide pas en ta faveur, tu en es conscient, je pense.
> 
> ce n'est pas mon confort dont tu parles mais le tien, on te dérange dans ton désir de vouloir faire le perroquet de France Info, le souci est là. Ne retourne pas la situation. Si nous voulons les infos de France Info, on allume France Info. nous n'avons pas "réellement" besoin d'un mec qui se prend pour un agrégateur RSS et qu'en plus celui-ci nous prenne de haut.
> tu en as quoi à foutre en vrai des populations autour de la centrale à part ta phrase ? tu penses vraiment en avoir quelque chose à foutre ? non, tout ce que je vois c'est que tu as bonne conscience de te préoccuper et de le dire sur un forum informatique "JE ME PRÉOCCUPE LES GARS ! REGARDEZ JE VOUS FOUS LES INFOS EN LIVE"
> ...


CQFD.
Tu me fais des un procès d'intention.
Tu es qui, à part le modo de service pour juger ainsi les autres, et de leurs consciences ?
C'est le syndrome Madame Soleil ? ^^
En tant que modo, je respecte tes désidératas et ceux du forum.
Jaco a  déjà pris bonne note, et a déjà fait son Mea culpa, j'y rajoute _noultes_ courbettes.
Mais, pour le reste de ta brillante analyse, tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil jusqu'au coude.


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2011)

Euh, sinon, tu la fermes, des fois ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

Vers une reconnaissance de l'Etat Palestinien ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

wip a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le nouveau Alem


 


alèm a dit:


> j'aime beaucoup le nouveau wip


 
Moi, j'ai gardé l'ancien PonkHead - les vieux modèles, le design est dégueu, faut taper dessus pour que ça démarre et y a pas les options, mais au moins c'est pas tout pourri et irréparable six mois après l'achat.

Je suis un décroissant de l'égo, en quelque sorte.


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vers une reconnaissance de l'Etat Palestinien ?


En tout cas, même si c'est passé plutôt inaperçu...
Les manifs des palestiniens ont obligé le Hamas et le Fatah a entamer un dialogue...


----------



## Arlequin (16 Mars 2011)

En quelques semaines, le livre-gag de Simove a dépassé les ventes  d'Harry Potter et du Da Vinci Code au classement du site Amazon. Le  livre blanc, qui s'arrache pour offrir en guise de cadeau, est aussi  utilisé comme cahier de notes par les étudiants.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

Il y avait déjà eu "Les Mémoires d'un amnésique" dans les années 70.
Rien de bien original donc.


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

histoire de pouce dans l'&#339;il jusqu'au coude&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> En quelques semaines, le livre-gag de Simove a dépassé les ventes  d'Harry Potter et du Da Vinci Code au classement du site Amazon. Le  livre blanc, qui s'arrache pour offrir en guise de cadeau, est aussi  utilisé comme cahier de notes par les étudiants.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y avait déjà eu "Les Mémoires d'un amnésique" dans les années 70.
> Rien de bien original donc.


Ainsi que 'Ce que les hommes savent des femmes' si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> histoire de pouce dans l'il jusqu'au coude





> M. Gevrey est à ce jour le seul mis en examen pour escroquerie en bande organisée



Remarque, une bande d'un seul membre, c'est relativement facile à organiser


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

Tout va bien, on a gagné 114 ans.


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tout va bien, on a gagné 114 ans.



Reste plus qu'à taguer le sujet comme Résolu à la Terrasse


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, une bande d'un seul membre, c'est relativement facile à organiser



j'en connais qui n'arrivent pas à bander tout seul !  regarde Amok !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2011)

Les Kadhafi s'attaquent au clown Sarkozy


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les Kadhafi s'attaquent au clown Sarkozy



toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes !


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2011)

> Les passagers d'un vol entre San Diego et San Francisco ont eu la surprise de voir des pingouins se balader dans les allées de l'avion.
> 
> Les passagers du vol Southwest du 12 mars dernier entre San Diego et San Francisco ont eu de drôles de stewards à bord de leur avions. Ils ont en effet vu des pingouins déambuler dans les allées de l'appareil ! Des passagers bien insolites originaires du Parc SeaWorld de San Diego et qui se rendaient à une convention scientifiques à San Francisco.
> 
> Alors qu'ils auraient dû voyager dans la soute de l'avion, comme tout animal, leurs soigneurs ont considéré qu'ils étaient assez bien apprivoisés pour se mélanger aux passagers de l'appareil. Après avoir reçu l'accord du personnel de bord, les pingouins se sont donc promenés à travers l'avion, sous les regard amusés des hôtesses, stewards et passagers.



Source : http://www.zigonet.com/pingouin/un-pingouin-en-train-de-se-promener-dans-un-avion_art20746.html

en video

[youtube]DoHcO5GqsLk[/youtube]

le problème c'est que la dernière fois qu'il y avait des pingouins en cabine ça a mal finit


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2011)

Wikileaks sort un cable indiquant que les japonais savaient que leurs centrale ne résisterai pas  !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Wikileaks sort un cable indiquant que les japonais savaient que leurs centrale ne résisterai pas  !



Là, dans le genre "non information" &#8230;  

Bien sûr qu'il savait le gouvernement japonais, moi aussi, je savais !



> While it responded to the warnings by building an emergency response centre at the Fukushima plant, it was only designed to withstand magnitude 7.0 tremors. Friday's devastating earthquake was a magnitude 9.0 shock.



Ça, tout le monde (sauf pitêt oui qui lèque) le savait, vu qu'on savait qu'à dires d'experts, en matière de para-sismique, on sait faire pour résister jusqu'à la magnitude 7, mais pas au delà ! :hein: :mouais:


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

je vais mettre un bémol à ton affirmation : la centrale a bien résisté au séisme de magnitude 9 et à ses répliques de 7 à 6. donc même si le batiment ne devait résister qu'à 7 il a tenu les 9. 

c'est à un tsunami de 10m que les installations électriques de refroidissement n'ont pas résisté.

les dégats des batiments ne viendraient que des dégazages suite aux pannes des systèmes de refroidissement.

pendant ce temps-là, pas besoin d'attendre un quelconque nuage pour être empoisonné par des  responsables qui comme à Fukushima ne pensent qu'à l'aspect financier.

(pour rappel, les personnels qui sont encore dans la centrale nucléaire et qui subiront le même sort que les liquidateurs de Tchernobyl ont désobéi aux ordres de leur direction, qui était au départ plus préoccupé de la chute de leur action à la bourse&#8230;  )

[YOUTUBE]-zwkkXO55Y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je vais mettre un bémol à ton affirmation



En fait, non, pas vraiment, parce que la magnitude 9, c'était à l'épicentre, et la centrale, elle est, si je me souviens bien des infos, à 120 ou 150 Km de l'épicentre, et c'est bien le séisme, qui a fragilisé les enceintes de confinement, pas le tsunami, et il est aussi possible que ce soit lui qui soit à l'origine des coupures d'alimentation électrique qui ont provoqué la surchauffe via l'arrêt des pompes du circuit de refroidissement primaire. Cela dit, séisme plus tsunami, ça ne lui laissait pas beaucoup de chance !

Cela dit, un bâtiment à la norme para-sismique est censé résister jusqu'à la magnitude 7, après, ça ne signifie pas qu'il doive obligatoirement s'écrouler sous un séisme de magnitude supérieure, mais juste qu'il est impossible de savoir à l'avance comment il se comportera !

Mais quand même, vu ce qu'on sait de la sismologie et de la fréquence des tsunamis dans ce coin là, construire une centrale nucléaire en bord de mer, fallait oser


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

pour les enceintes de confinement, personne ne sait, puisque personne ne peut aller voir, les explosions se sont produites parce que 3 réacteurs n"étaient pas arrêtés et que le tsunami a détruit les systèmes de refroidissement de ces réacteurs non arrêtés d'où échauffements d'où gaz d'où explosion. ceci dit, c'est le réacteur arrêté (4) qui pose le plus de problème, quel taquin ! 

ah mais il n'y a même pas le choix : tu vas la chercher où la fameuse eau qui s'est évaporée si tu n'as pas d'accès à de l'eau en quantité !

même souci en France&#8230; cf Gravelines qui est construit à une altitude de rien&#8230; niveau de la mer, sur un polder&#8230; protégée des grandes marées par le système de digues qui protège les Flandres Maritimes 

heureusement, les digues étant de tradition flamande, elles sont mieux construites qu'en Vendée (et surtout l'importance jadis de Dunkerque et actuelle de Gravelines font qu'elles sont entretenues par l'état et non par les différentes propriétaires), d'ailleurs, pendant ce temps là, on ne dit plus La Faute sur Mer, on va bientôt dire "La Mer" (blague vendéenne pour ceux que ça tritouille)


----------



## yvos (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> moi aussi, je savais !




ça aussi c'est hors sujet : ce n'est pas une actualité amusante mais une constante, chez toi


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

yvos a dit:


> ça aussi c'est hors sujet : ce n'est pas une actualité amusante mais une constante, chez toi




d'ailleurs, on ne devrait plus l'appeler P77 mais Picdelamirandole77


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2011)

yvos a dit:


> ça aussi c'est hors sujet : ce n'est pas une actualité amusante mais une constante, chez toi





alèm a dit:


> d'ailleurs, on ne devrait plus l'appeler P77 mais Picdelamirandole77



Bon, si vous ne comprenez pas, ne me jetez pas la pierre, ce "je savais" signifiait tout simplement que n'importe qui qui s'est un jour un tant soit peu documenté sur le sujet savait, l'info est disponible un peu partout, et depuis la généralisation de l'utilisation d'internet, très facile à trouver (sans compter que les journaux télévisés la reprennent quasiment à chaque tremblement de terre).


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, si vous ne comprenez pas, ne me jetez pas la pierre, ce "je savais" signifiait tout simplement que n'importe qui qui s'est un jour un tant soit peu documenté sur le sujet savait, l'info est disponible un peu partout, et depuis la généralisation de l'utilisation d'internet, très facile à trouver (sans compter que les journaux télévisés la reprennent quasiment à chaque tremblement de terre).


Tu crois qu'on ne le savais pas ?!...


----------



## yvos (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, si vous ne comprenez pas, ne me jetez pas la pierre, ce "je savais" signifiait tout simplement que n'importe qui qui s'est un jour un tant soit peu documenté sur le sujet savait, l'info est disponible un peu partout, et depuis la généralisation de l'utilisation d'internet, très facile à trouver (sans compter que les journaux télévisés la reprennent quasiment à chaque tremblement de terre).



A la base, tu oublies une chose : ici, cela reste un café du commerce alors faut pas non plus rentrer dans le lard de ceux qui ramènent des informations que tu considères comme évidentes.

Ensuite, c'est souvent comme cela: on balance des certitudes après (c'est de toutes façons difficile avant  ), tout en justifiant son propos par des d'informations qui très certainement, prêteront à sourire dans quelques années, alors que la complexité de la situation dépasse à peu près tout le monde, y compris nous, tout internautes qu'on soit 

L'analyse complète se fera plus tard : les risques synergiques ou la conjonction des phénomènes restent de toutes façons très délicats à manier d'un point de vue théorique, mais à cela s'ajoute à la fois la gestion politique de crise (typiquement, le scénario qui circule porte la marque de cela et c'est tout à fait logique) et les aspects organisationnels d'une filière sensible qu'on a voulu, comme d'autres, soumettre à des impératifs économiques. C'est probablement un peu tout cela qui a joué ici.

L'information de wikileaks n'est pas intéressante sur les aspects strictement techniques mais sur la manière dont finalement la mise en garde de l'AIEA a été purement et simplement ignorée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2011)

yvos a dit:


> A la base, tu oublies une chose : ici, cela reste un café du commerce alors faut pas non plus rentrer dans le lard de ceux qui ramènent des informations que tu considères comme évidentes.



Mais je n'oublie rien, et surtout, je ne "rentre dans le lard" de personne, du moins, pas sans raison valable, et là, ce n'est pas Mackie* qui était visé par ma remarque sur la "non information" et le "" qui la suivait, mais l'article qu'il citait !

C'est curieux, tout de même cette propension que tu as à voir le mal partout 


(*) Que je connais "en personne", et que j'apprécie, et même si je le chambre souvent (bien que ça n'ait absolument pas été le cas ici), ce n'est jamais par manque de respect, mais uniquement pour plaisanter, et ça n'entame en rien la considération que je lui porte, je tiens à ce que ça soit bien clair, afin d'éviter toute équivoque.


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

yvos a dit:


> L'analyse complète se fera plus tard : les risques synergiques ou la conjonction des phénomènes restent de toutes façons très délicats à manier d'un point de vue théorique, mais à cela s'ajoute à la fois la gestion politique de crise (typiquement, le scénario qui circule porte la marque de cela et c'est tout à fait logique) et les aspects organisationnels d'une filière sensible qu'on a voulu, comme d'autres, soumettre à des impératifs économiques. C'est probablement un peu tout cela qui a joué ici.
> 
> *L'information de wikileaks n'est pas intéressante sur les aspects strictement techniques mais sur la manière dont finalement la mise en garde de l'AIEA a été purement et simplement ignorée.*



voilà une vraie analyse, bordel de merde ! 

l'intelligence, si rare ici (exceptée la Horde©*) 












*(ouais, ya des fois, ils me font tellement peur que je préfère les flatter)


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ( ) Mackie* ()
> 
> (*) Que je connais "en personne", et que j'apprécie, et même si je le chambre souvent (bien que ça n'ait absolument pas été le cas ici), ce n'est jamais par manque de respect, mais uniquement pour plaisanter, et ça n'entame en rien la considération que je lui porte, je tiens à ce que ça soit bien clair, afin d'éviter toute équivoque.


Mais on le sait, ça ! 



Passque j'en ai assez de voir tout les médias se presser pour interwiever Kadhafi... :sleep:
Donc...


> Dans un appel à l'aide, il implore les médias occidentaux « d'attirer  l'attention sur leur cas ». « C'est vraiment idiot, aucune info du tout  ne sort de Benghazi »





> Dans une dernière supplication :
> « Il faut que les médias en parlent. »​


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais on le sait, ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*les médias en parlent*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> voilà une vraie analyse, bordel de merde !





yvos a dit:


> L'information de wikileaks n'est pas intéressante sur les aspects strictement techniques mais sur la manière dont finalement la mise en garde de l'AIEA a été purement et simplement ignorée.



Ben pour une vraie analyse, je la trouve un peu sommaire : Qu'eussent ils pu faire de cette mise en garde ? Démanteler dans l'urgence toutes leurs centrales, et priver le pays de sa principale source d'électricité (je rappelle que la mise en garde en question date de 2008, alors que la majorité du parc nucléaire japonais est constitué de centrales datant des années 70) ?

Si l'AIEA avait émis ces réserves à l'époque, c'eut été plus facile d'en tenir compte, mais là, 30 ans et plus après


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *les médias en parlent*


C koi, ce lien ?!... 
Je te parle des multiples interviews faites avec Kadhafi dans la presse française, italienne, etc... alors que les interviews de personnes du Conseil National de Transition sont quasi inexistantes...
Et toi tu me colles un lien pour les infos en cours... :sleep:


ÉDIT : pis excuse-moi, mais _Le Figaro_ représente "les médias" à lui tout seul ?!...


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pour une vraie analyse, je la trouve un peu sommaire : Qu'eussent ils pu faire de cette mise en garde ? Démanteler dans l'urgence toutes leurs centrales, et priver le pays de sa principale source d'électricité (je rappelle que la mise en garde en question date de 2008, alors que la majorité du parc nucléaire japonais est constitué de centrales datant des années 70) ?
> 
> Si l'AIEA avait émis ces réserves à l'époque, c'eut été plus facile d'en tenir compte, mais là, 30 ans et plus après &#8230;



le professeur P77 a toujours quelque chose à dire&#8230; sur tout, c'est étonnant et il faut qu'il ait toujours le dernier mot.
pourquoi ne ponds-tu pas des trucs plus intéressants dès le départ qu'une de ces fanfaronnades dont tu as le secret ?

ya pas un article scientifique sur les parasites des organes génitaux des ophiures de Mer du Nord ? je suis sûr qu'il saura nous faire une magnifique analyse physiologique, nous parler de phylogénie et d'intérêt possible en pharmacologie. 

je t'aide : Orthonectides , bonne recherche !  _(et ne va pas les rapprocher à la hussarde avec les rhombozaires (ou dicyemidae), rien à voir !  _)

edit : ça fait deux fois que je me fais cette réflexion, étrange récurrence.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> C koi, ce lien ?!...
> Je te parle des multiples interviews faites avec Kadhafi dans la presse française, italienne, etc... alors que les interviews de personnes du Conseil National de Transition sont quasi inexistantes...
> Et toi tu me colles un lien pour les infos en cours... :sleep:



Il ne t'est pas venu à l'esprit que réaliser des interviews de membres du CNT _en ce moment_ s'avère désormais dangereux compte tenu de l'évolution de la situation ? 

Et il est peut-être plus efficace de tenter quelquechose (cf. mon lien) que de jouer sur l'émotion du public qui, lui, n'a aucun pouvoir dans ce domaine!  




> ÉDIT : pis excuse-moi, mais _Le Figaro_ représente "les médias" à lui tout seul ?!...



désolé, c'est le site de news générales le plus réactif!  et ce type d'à-priori...


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il ne t'est pas venu à l'esprit que réaliser des interviews de membres du CNT _en ce moment_ s'avère désormais dangereux compte tenu de l'évolution de la situation ?


Je te parle de "en ce moment" ?!...
Il y a eu combien d'interviews de Kadhafi depuis plusieurs semaines ?!... 



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et il est peut-être plus efficace de tenter quelquechose (cf. mon lien) que de jouer sur l'émotion du public qui, lui, n'a aucun pouvoir dans ce domaine!


Je te parle  "d'émotions" ?!... 
Non !&#8230;
De faits !...
D'une guerre médiatique entre deux parties, où les médias ont un peu oublié l'autre "côté"...
Ce n'est pas de l'émotion, juste une réalité qui donne un avantage certain à kadhafi auprès de la *population* entière de *son pays*...
(m'en fous, "du public" !&#8230


TimeCapsule a dit:


> désolé, c'est le site de news générales le plus réactif!  et *ce type d'à-priori...*


C'est toi qui y voit un à priori et me fait un procès d'intention...
Quand on dit les médias, autant essayer de mettre (au moins) 2 liens, nan ?!...
Sinon, tu peux dire un média... que _Le Figaro_ soit réactif ou pas, n'est pas le propos...


Et encore une fois je ne parle pas seulement de "aujourd'hui", c'est dingue comment tu aimes lire et arranger les choses qui t'intéressent, uniquement...


----------



## yvos (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pour une vraie analyse, je la trouve un peu sommaire :



Je  te rassure : je n'avais aucune autre prétention que d'écrire des lignes pour ne rien dire. :style:

Du reste, ça fait longtemps qu'alèm veut coucher avec moi  alors je reste tout à fait serein par rapport à ses remarques  :love:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'eussent ils pu faire de cette mise en garde ? Démanteler dans l'urgence toutes leurs centrales, et priver le pays de sa principale source d'électricité (je rappelle que la mise en garde en question date de 2008, alors que la majorité du parc nucléaire japonais est constitué de centrales datant des années 70) ?
> 
> Si l'AIEA avait émis ces réserves à l'époque, c'eut été plus facile d'en tenir compte, mais là, 30 ans et plus après &#8230;



Bon, ça va, je ne suis pas le seul à écrire pour m'occuper. 


En attendant, Zébulon regesticule...comme si le Japon n'avait pas d'autres chats à fouetter.


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2011)

lui il va l'avoir  certainement


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

C'te bonne tête de geek nourri à la pizza et au coca tiède !
Hé, hé - me d'mande si je l'aurais pas déjà croisé dans Autoportrait...


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> lui il va l'avoir  certainement



Au gnouf, les geeks !...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2011)

C'est pas iMacouniais?

Un méga-tsunami dans l&#8217;Atlantique ? C&#8217;est possible.

Qu'en penses-tu P77?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un méga-tsunami dans l&#8217;Atlantique ? C&#8217;est possible.
> 
> Qu'en penses-tu P77?



J'en pense que ça n'est pas possible, pour une raison simple et purement linguistique : les tsunamis, ce sont des phénomènes qui ne touchent que l'océan Pacifique, dans l'Atlantique, on appelle ça des raz de marée ! 

Maintenant, géologiquement parlant, il y a une autres raisons qui font qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir beaucoup de chance qu'il y ait un méga raz de marée dans l'Atlantique, c'est que contrairement au Pacifique, l'Atlantique ne comporte pas de zone de subduction, au contraire, les plaques africaines et européennes s'écartent des plaques américaines dans l'axe est-ouest. Je m'inquiéterais plus pour la Méditerranée, où la plaque africaine remonte vers le nord et glisse sous la plaque européenne (d'où la sismologie un poil plus agitée en Italie, en Grèce, et dans toute l'Anatolie) !

Maintenant, pour l'Atlantique, j'ai bien parlé de probabilité, parce qu'une météorite peut aussi être à l'origine d'un raz de marée, par exemple, ou d'autres causes (voir à Nice il y a quelques années, le raz de marée, certes beaucoup moins important, sans commune mesure, mais provoqué par un simple glissement de terrain), il n'y a pas que les séismes qui peuvent en provoquer.

Aut'chose, mon p'tit Olivier ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2011)

Oui: tu n'as pas lu l'article, parce qu'on n'y parle pas de tremblement de terre, mais d'une éruption volcanique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui: tu n'as pas lu l'article, parce qu'on n'y parle pas de tremblement de terre, mais d'une éruption volcanique.



Si si, j'ai lu, d'où le mot "probabilité" que j'ai employé de manière réfléchie !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2011)

Oui tu as raison.

On est perdu sans sa Kate&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en pense que ça n'est pas possible, pour une raison simple et purement linguistique : les tsunamis, ce sont des phénomènes qui ne touchent que l'océan Pacifique, dans l'Atlantique, on appelle ça des raz de marée !
> 
> Maintenant, géologiquement parlant, il y a une autres raisons qui font qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir beaucoup de chance qu'il y ait un méga raz de marée dans l'Atlantique, c'est que contrairement au Pacifique, l'Atlantique ne comporte pas de zone de subduction, au contraire, les plaques africaines et européennes s'écartent des plaques américaines dans l'axe est-ouest. Je m'inquiéterais plus pour la Méditerranée, où la plaque africaine remonte vers le nord et glisse sous la plaque européenne (d'où la sismologie un poil plus agitée en Italie, en Grèce, et dans toute l'Anatolie) !
> 
> ...



Oui.
Quel temps il fera pour l'anniversaire de ma fille le 6 mai ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si si, j'ai lu, d'où le mot "probabilité" que j'ai employé de manière réfléchie !



Mon petit pascal d'amour et d'eau fraîche, tu réfléchis _trop_ !


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui.
> Quel temps il fera pour l'anniversaire de ma fille le 6 mai ?



Journée ensoleillée avec passage nuageux possible en fin d'après-midi et quelques pluies de météorites en début de soirée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le mot "probabilité" que j'ai employé de manière réfléchie !


 
ça me glace !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Journée ensoleillée avec passage nuageux possible en fin d'après-midi et quelques pluies de météorites en début de soirée



Donc j'évite la côté atlantique ce jour-là, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

Ah ben tiens !...
Il retourne à ses premiers amours !... 
(2 liens différents..)


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2011)

Nan mais quel blaireau ce type...


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2011)

bientot une grosse "boom" a Tripoli :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2011)

Bon au programme :

CF-18 Canadien







F-16 Belge






Tornado et Eurofighter Anglais











Rafale, mirage et Super Etendard Français











USS Enterprise et Le Charle de Gaulles






et Fedo me signal la présence du USS Florida en Italie 






et on attend des news des Pays-Bas (f-16) des Suédois (Grippen)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et on attend des news des Pays-Bas (f-16) des Suédois (Grippen)



Ben y sont déjà là, les suédois, ça, c'est un Drakken, ou je ne m'appelle plus 77 !


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Bon au programme :
> 
> et Fedo me signal la présence du USS Florida en Italie



je confirme  , 3 bases en Sicile mais USA et  pas USS: qui attendent le signal


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2011)

USS Florida est un sous-marin ma bonne dame


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> USS Florida est un sous-marin ma bonne dame



je ne suis pas spécialiste en guerre moi ou alors en tout autre gendre  

pour dire :meme eux se sont fait pieger !!!


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2011)

survol de la lybie en cours !


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mars 2011)

vu les menaces de Kadhafi est que il a les moyens atteindre une des bases du nord ?

merci de votre savoir


----------



## fedo (19 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> vu les menaces de Kadhafi est que il a les moyens atteindre une des bases du nord ?
> 
> merci de votre savoir



en aucun cas. il y a des frégates anti aériennes qui protègent déjà Malte et la Sicile.

et Khadafi sait que s'il attaque le territoire d'un pays de l'Union Européenne, il met en marche la solidarité militaire du traité de Lisbonne, soit 27 nations...
plus la solidarité organisée par le traité de l'OTAN pour l'Italie... ça fait tous les pays européens contre lui (tu peux même compter la Suisse...).

il n'a plus d'avions quasiment déjà.
il n'a pas de missiles balistiques.

ne crains rien. en 1999 Milosevic avait tenté d'envoyer ses mig29 foutre la merde en Bosnie, la chasse américaine les a descendu...


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2011)

ses mig et ses sukhoi ne sont pas tout jeune, ses mirages F1 pas mieux,  il y a les E-3* en l'air (le truc que l'appel Awacs, une variante du Boeing 707 avec des réacteurs modernes), il y a peu de chance qu'ils passent le barrage 

*un E-3 c'est ça : 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------

bon, ils ont prévenu les brésiliens ? ben oui, ont a toujours des Rafale a vendre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> survol de la lybie en cours !





> 17h50 Le porte-avions Charles de Gaulle va appareiller dimanche vers la Libye.



bon, vu la fiabilité du bouzin, il devrait y être pour Noël...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> je confirme  , 3 bases en Sicile mais USA et  pas USS: qui attendent le signal



USS = "United States Ship", Princess, ou, en bon français, "Navire des États Unis" 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bon, vu la fiabilité du bouzin, il devrait y être pour Noël...



2012 ou 2013 ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2011)

Le panache radioactif de Fukushima


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bon, vu la fiabilité du bouzin, il devrait y être pour Noël...



possible  en Attendans les ricains ont envoyer les B2 !


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> possible  en Attendans les ricains ont envoyer les B2 !



de mieux en mieux pour que les Serbes aient une certaine sympathie pour Khadafi&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2011)

Intervention en Libye : la France est placée sous commandement américain


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Intervention en Libye : la France est placée sous commandement américain


C'est si ça avait été le contraire que ça aurait mérité d'être relevé !
Sinon le Charles de Gaule est sorti de la rade de Toulon, ou bien il est en panne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est si ça avait été le contraire que ça aurait mérité d'être relevé !
> Sinon le Charles de Gaule est sorti de la rade de Toulon, ou bien il est en panne ?



À moins qu'il ne soit sorti puis tombé en panne


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est si ça avait été le contraire que ça aurait mérité d'être relevé !
> Sinon le Charles de Gaule est sorti de la rade de Toulon, ou bien il est en panne ?



il n'est plus en rade


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2011)

*Piégés par de faux lobbyistes, trois eurodéputés acceptent de déposer des amendements contre de l'argent*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il n'est plus en rade



Pour l'instant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> survol de la lybie en cours !



Tout ça pour espérer vendre quelques Rafales à des pays qui n'y ont jamais cru...


----------



## fedo (22 Mars 2011)

l'ancien sumo court le marathon de Los Angeles et bat le record


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mars 2011)

*chez nous, ce sont les crêpes qui sautent...*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Toi, tu ne comprendras jamais l'humour suisse  même s'il aurait fait mieux de dire ... choukran  alawajib


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Toi, tu ne comprendras jamais l'humour suisse  même s'il aurait fait mieux de dire ... choukran  alawajib


Gné ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2011)

pas vraiment d'actualité... quoi que... 

Où étiez-vous entre le 26 avril et le 9 mai 1986 ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2011)

Abinmerdalors... le nuage aurait passé le Rhin ? on nous aurait menti à l'époque ?


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2011)

Oui, mais pas pour la France. Il a traversé le Rhin vers la Suisse ou, en RFA, en direction de la Belgique. Pas pareil. On n'est pas si bête en France, tiens !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2011)

Bon, cela dit, relativisons : chez nous, les zones les plus touchées ont eu droit à la tranche de 1 à 10 Bq/m3, et encore, très peu de temps et sur pas beaucoup de surface, le plus gros de la zone touchée était en jaune et orange clair. Du côté du sud est de l'Europe et au Moyen Orient, là, ils ont pris cher, bien plus que nous, et ils n'en sont pas morts (enfin &#8230; Pas tous).


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

Allez, cela fait au moins 5 messages qu'on en a pas causé directement

retour de l'électricité à la centrale : l'espoir renaît.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, cela dit, relativisons ()



C'est de loin ta meilleure blague.


----------



## kisbizz (22 Mars 2011)

et celle pour la connerie c'est pour quand ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2011)

Ben tiens !&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2011)

ils ne déçoivent jamais ces fouteux... jamais... :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben tiens !


Indépendamment du pourquoi de la chose (si j'en juge par ton 'ben tiens'), j'adore  la façon dont on traite les joueurs de foot :


> Le joueur .../... aurait été prêté au club brésilien jusqu'en décembre 2011, avec option d'achat.


C'est un être humain ou une bagnole ?


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2011)

Un _asset_ 

Je m'efforce d'utiliser des termes plus traditionnels comme : embaucher (et débaucher ), employer etc.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un _asset_


Gné ?


			
				ouiquipèd fr a dit:
			
		

> Pour le LMS, il sagit dune ressource à charger dans le navigateur sans lAPI SCORM car lAsset ne communique pas avec le LMS. Point important, un Asset peut être utilisé dans les règles de séquencement avec SCORM 2004.


Nous voila bien avancés ! 


			
				ouiquipèd en a dit:
			
		

> In financial accounting, assets are economic resources.


Ah, d'accord.

Tout comme les salariés ne sont plus des travailleurs produisant de la ressource mais des variables d'ajustement.


----------



## Fìx (23 Mars 2011)

La France balance des Bugatti Veron sur la Libye!!!


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> La France balance des Bugatti Veron sur la Libye!!!


5 Bugatti cramées en vol pour l'instant


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2011)

çà coûte moins cher qu'un F15 crashé


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

déjà bu ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2011)

Chang ?


----------



## Chang (23 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Chang ?



Exact, et c'est pour te dire ou en serait la moyenne si je ne m'y trouvai pas ...  ...


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Exact, et c'est pour te dire ou en serait la moyenne si je ne m'y trouvai pas ...  ...



tiens comme aCLR et moi en France tout pareil !


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2011)

Une forme de lucidité ?

« Ils ne sont globalement pas très intelligents, sauf quelques exceptions. »


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

C'est presque au Congo que se trouve les doubles décimètres


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2011)

"PPD" (bis) ?!&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> "PPD" (bis) ?!



Oué, mais y'a quand même bien plus grave


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

*Il poursuivi un labo qui l'aurait rendu accro au jeu et au sexe*


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il*poursuivi* un labo



20 minutes pour le lire et 20 secondes pour le relire ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2011)

Marrant; juste pour ça :



> Anne-Christine Royal, cousine germaine de Ségolène Royal, est assez peu connue dans les environs.


  


> cette veuve, mère de dix enfants,


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> 20 minutes pour le lire et 20 secondes pour le relire ?



Marrant ça : j'ai complétement zappé cette faute dans le titre, faut dire que j'allais raté mon train.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2011)

*que le coupable se dénonce... * 

PS: 





gloup gloup a dit:


> Marrant ça : j'ai complétement zappé cette faute dans le titre, faut dire que j'allais *raté* mon train.



que le train qui a été raté ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Rater :rose:

Que celui qui n'a jamais etc


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2011)

Les Yakuzas à la rescousse !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Journalisme d'investigation :mouais:


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2011)

ah depuis qu'il y a Photoshop, on peut tout lui mettre sur le dos&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2011)

ça quand on voit l&#8217;affiche officielle on perçoit bien la retouche mal dégrossie


----------



## Fìx (25 Mars 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Journalisme d'investigation :mouais:



Ah 'tin z'ont viré l'article!!! :hein: 

J'l'ai lu c'midi et étais choqué....  J'voulais le montrer à ma douce c'soir et il a disparu! ... 

J'aurai du faire une capture! :hein:

Toujours est-il que ce journal (?) risque d'avoir des problèmes et la disparition de cet article conforte cette idée!... D'ailleurs un mec dans les commentaires avait dit cash qu'il portait plainte direct!....



_(pour info, pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas lu, cet article titrait : "Prostitution : les 5 meilleurs plans de Belgique"... ou un truc comme ça..)_



EDIT :

C'est bon... l'article n'existe plus, mais Gogol n'a pas encore oublié :





Le titre donc : « Prostitution : le Top 5 des bonnes adresses»


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2011)

Bonne nouvelle, on presque les plus grosses ^^ ===> http://www.targetmap.com/index.aspx?searchinput=penis&category=0#


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, on presque les plus grosses ^^ ===> http://www.targetmap.com/index.aspx?searchinput=penis&category=0#



hum&#8230; déjà bu&#8230;


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2011)

Syndrome chinois (a venir ?)


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

c'est mal de confondre la Chine et le Japon&#8230; malgré les kanji !


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2011)

P77 sort de corps


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

Non non, la je luis donne raison quand même. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est jaune et bridé que c'est chinois. Surtout que l'on nous a assez martelé que c'était le JAPON qui avait des soucis de central. 

On se plaint de certaines approximations des journalistes américains, mais là, c'est un peu pareil.

Donc, merci Além pour la correction.


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2011)

Gwen, tu devrai aller lire ce qu'est "le syndrome chinois"


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Gwen, tu devrai aller lire ce qu'est "le syndrome chinois"



oui ! 

c'est moi qui faisait de l'humour en fait. 



> Le syndrome chinois est lhypothèse de la conséquence la plus grave d'une fusion d'un réacteur nucléaire, dans laquelle les éléments combustibles en fusion du cur ou corium percent les barrières qui le confinent et s'enfoncent dans la terre.



par contre, ce risque (sic) peut faire doucement rire un certain nombre de géophysiciens  



edit : OH ! MAIS ! EUH !


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Gwen, tu devrai aller lire ce qu'est "le syndrome chinois"


 Tout le monde connaît le syndrome chinois, ce n'est pas la joie: 

Les hommes ont les plus petits pénis (voir post précédant) et les femmes les plus petits seins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Gwen, tu devrai aller lire ce qu'est "le syndrome chinois"



D'accord avec toi, mais ça n'est pas ce qui est envisagé dans la niouze, au niveau gravité de ce qui peut se produire, il est question d'atteindre un niveau comparable à Tchernobyl, pas d'un syndrome chinois, qui, je te le rappelle, signifierait la fin de l'humanité, et probablement celle de toute vie sur terre (voire la fin de la terre elle même) !

Pour Gwen, le "syndrome chinois", c'est la fonte totale du cur du réacteur, qui entre en fusion, et, faisant tout fondre sur son passage, s'enfonce, sous l'effet de la gravité, jusqu'à atteindre le noyau métallique de la planète.

Cet hypothèse tire son nom du titre d'un film de 1979, où le cur d'une centrale américaine s'enfonçait dans le sol, et ressortait en Chine (mais bien entendu, ça, c'est impossible, la gravitation l'attirerait en fait vers le noyau planétaire, qu'il ne pourrait évidemment pas dépasser. Dans les faits, malgré sa forte densité, le corium ne pourrait même pas atteindre le noyau, car il se diluerait progressivement le long des parois du puis qu'il creuserait, et finirait mélangé au manteau, mais le puis en question, je ne te dis pas la taille du volcan qui en jaillirait (d'autant que le japon est quasiment assis sur une faille de subduction).


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

OK OK. Mea Culpa


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> voir post précéd*e*nt



à ce sujet, lis les liens des messages qui te précédent (surtout quand ils sont si proches !)  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cet hypothèse tire son nom du titre d'un film de 1979, où le c&#339;ur d'une centrale américaine s'enfonçait dans le sol, et ressortait en Chine (mais bien entendu, ça, c'est impossible, la gravitation l'attirerait en fait vers le noyau planétaire, qu'il ne pourrait évidemment pas dépasser. Dans les faits, malgré sa forte densité, le corium ne pourrait même pas atteindre le noyau, car il se diluerait progressivement le long des parois du puis qu'il creuserait, et finirait mélangé au manteau, mais le puis en question, je ne te dis pas la taille du volcan qui en jaillirait (d'autant que le japon est quasiment assis sur une faille de subduction).



c'est marrant comme tu cites merveilleusement wikipedia en y mettant ton grain de sel&#8230; 

tu peux m'expliquer comment en géodynamique le fait que le c&#339;ur s'enfonce ferait un volcan parce que, wouah, faille de subduction&#8230; (on saupoudre d'un terme un poil abscons, ça renforce le propos) ?


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> à ce sujet, lis les liens des messages qui te précédent (surtout quand ils sont si proches !)




 Désolé, j'ai dû faire une _"pause bien méritée"_, et j'ai pris du retard dans la lecture du sujet. :rose:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2011)

«_Y'a pas de cause sans rebelle/Ni de héros sans guitare»...  
_


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> «_Y'a pas de cause sans rebelle/Ni de héros sans guitare»...
> _



même si le Figaro aime plus les chanteurs de droite


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> «_Y'a pas de cause sans rebelle/Ni de héros sans guitare»...
> _



la vieillesse est un naufrage.


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2011)

Parfois (souvent ?) on oublie le contexte de cette phrase. La décontextualiser la généralise mais je crois que celui qui l'a dite avait des raisons bien spécifiques de l'énoncer


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2011)

Fukushima, l'aide humanitaire sauce Yakuza.


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2011)

Rien de nouveau, après la guerre ils donnaient déjà un coup de main aux ricains pour maintenir l'ordre


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Fukushima, l'aide humanitaire sauce Yakuza.





macinside a dit:


> Rien de nouveau, après la guerre ils donnaient déjà un coup de main aux ricains pour maintenir l'ordre



faut suivre les gars ! :modo:


----------



## fedo (27 Mars 2011)

les femmes politiques en France sont vraiment indignes de représenter la gente féminine de ce pays.
après Rachida Dati et ses gaffes à répétition (la dernière en date: elle n'a pas pris de congé paternité ).
après MAM qui avait tenté un revival de la croisière s'amuse avec la coque du Clémenceau et qui voulait s'imposer comme 1er rôle féminin dans up in the air 2...

et voici Cécile Duflot qui a bien retenu la rhétorique de l'époque de Tchernobyl puisqu'elle situe le Japon en dessous de l'équateur !!!!!!  par conséquent : le risque est très faible !!!! elle est sensée être écolo non
[YOUTUBE]9e_tuO5LIzw[/YOUTUBE]

notez aussi le "ayant survenu" 

mais en fait peut-être pas si faible, parce qu'on en entend plus trop parler du fameux nuage... mais la chasse française n'a pas du le laisser passer je présume.


----------



## silvio (28 Mars 2011)

Non, non il ne faut pas avoir honte .... ce n'est pas une maladie

http://bravepatrie.com/politique/pr...rave+Patrie)&utm_content=Google+International


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2011)

*y'a d'ces vicieux, quand même...*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'a d'ces vicieux, quand même...*



Pas de quoi en faire une histoire, moi, chaque fois que je vais au toilettes, j'en vois un de boa !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pas de quoi en faire une histoire, moi, chaque fois que je vais au toilettes, j'en vois un de boa !



Tu boa trop !


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2011)

Des experts, des experts....
Hmm... 
Qui sont-ils, d'ailleurs ?!...


----------



## boodou (28 Mars 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'a d'ces vicieux, quand même...*



Intéressant de noter que cet article de fond est classé dans la rubrique "Culture, Loisirs" ...


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

Il fait sûrement plus frais là haut ...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

vu la configuration et le vent qu'il y a là-haut, je me demande s'il est arrivé tout en haut de la flêche* ou sur l'une des (très hautes) terrasses&#8230; 

[youtube]VrGsS2IQqAg[/youtube]

*ya bien des trucs pour les alpinistes mais tout en haut de la flêche, j'suis pas sûr pour le reste&#8230; moi, cette vidéo me fait très mal !


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2011)

En tous cas, il y en a un qui a atteint le point Godwin :



> Mardi matin, Mouammar Kadhafi a exhorté dans un message ce groupe de contact à mettre fin à l'"offensive barbare" contre son pays, la comparant aux campagnes militaires de Hitler en Europe


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2011)

C'est le drame de l'humanité : tant de monde cherche en vain le point G(räfenberg), quand le point G(odwin) est facile à trouver, lui.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2011)

"La dépression-Facebook"...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2011)

J'ai pas de compte FesseBouque


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

t'as un barbecue ? bah mets à chauffer au lieu de causer !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai pas de compte FesseBouque



J'en ai un  sinon, il ne nous resterait que Skype, pour communiquer en famille répartie sur trois continents


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2011)

"Ne m'appelez plus jamais Jean-Édouard !"&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]y1kQIeFf4Co&f[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2011)

hin hin hin... "le seul qui s'en est tiré, c'est Stivi..." ptain, comme élément de repére !!! 

si ça c'est pas la loose absolue... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2011)

Nouvel "habit"&#8230;


----------



## fedo (30 Mars 2011)

pitié n'envoyez pas nos paras en Libye


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2011)

fedo a dit:


> pitié n'envoyez pas nos paras en Libye



Au contraire, ils seraient mieux là bas, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver des arbres pour les y pendre en Libye que dans le sud ouest de la France


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au contraire, ils seraient mieux là bas, il est beaucoup plus difficile de trouver des arbres pour les y pendre en Libye que dans le sud ouest de la France



En attendant, ça a fait les foies gras de la presse locale :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

Des paparazzi sur l'A86 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Des paparazzi sur l'A86 ?



Ben vu la proximité des radars entre eux, moi, je plaiderais carrément la relaxe, en demandant l'annulation des mesures, parce que vu les interférences qu'ils doivent avoir entre eux, ils sont foutus de flasher un Solex à 250 Km/h ! :affraid:


----------



## kisbizz (31 Mars 2011)

j'y vais ou j'y vais pas ? ... j'y vais .. . j'y vais pas ... enfin si 
il portera un simple  masque ou il emprentera celui de gkatan ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2011)

Je ne prête pas mon casque


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne prête pas mon casque



T'as raison, c'est comme ta poche urinaire, ça se prête pas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2011)

Oh ben on s'y attendait pas du tout. Mais alors du tout du tout...


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2011)

AppStore libère la créativité


----------



## silvio (1 Avril 2011)

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...tranglee-n-a-pas-subi-de-sevices-sexuels.html

Elle a pas subi de  sévices sexuels !!! ouf !
Elle a juste été  battue et étranglée .... ça me rassure
C'est vrai sur le  coup, je me suis dit : mais quelle horreur !


----------



## da capo (1 Avril 2011)

les bonnes affaires sur ldlc

On a beau être le 1er avril, le savoir, je me laisse toujours avoir.


----------



## fedo (2 Avril 2011)

un petit kangourou capturé à Breuillet dans l'Essonne.


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> un petit kangourou capturé à Breuillet dans l'Essonne.



c'est un wallaby  c'est plus petit qu'un kangourou, demande a gKatarn il y en a plein autour de chez lui dans la foret de Rambouillet  et ça résiste bien au froid, par contre je trouve pas ça fameux dans mon assiette


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> c'est un wallaby  c'est plus petit qu'un kangourou, demande a gKatarn il y en a plein autour de chez lui dans la foret de Rambouillet  et ça résiste bien au froid, par contre je trouve pas ça fameux dans mon assiette




Je t'ai déjà expliqué qu'avant de les manger, il fallait virer la peau et les poils !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je t'ai déjà expliqué qu'avant de les manger, il fallait virer la peau et les poils !



En plus il faut bien épicer, car sa chair est fade


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> En plus il faut bien épicer, car sa chair est fade


Si je comprends bien, il faut épicer partout ?




c'est pas très propre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2011)

Le kangourou, de toute façon, si ce n'est pas mauvais en ragoût, en grillade, roti ou poëlage, c'est pas terrible, je préfère de loin l'autruche !


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2011)

l'émeu c'est meilleurs que l'autruche


----------



## kisbizz (2 Avril 2011)

bon appétit


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> l'émeu c'est meilleurs que l'autruche



On ne dit pas "l'émeu", on dit "les vaches"


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On ne dit pas "l'émeu", on dit "les vaches"



Ne t'émeux pas pour ça !


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

Allez, un peu d'engrais pour les poissons


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2011)

...ou pire : un Godzilla 2 !

Oh mince, je me fais dessus rien qu'a y penser


----------



## fedo (4 Avril 2011)

après les leçons de géographie de Cécile Duflot, un peu de culture littéraire grâce à Frédéric Lefebvre, à moins que ce soit culture pub plutôt...

quant à ceux qui pensaient qu'il faisait exprès d'être bête, ben ce coup là...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> après les leçons de géographie de Cécile Duflot, un peu de culture littéraire grâce à Frédéric Lefebvre, à moins que ce soit culture pub plutôt...
> 
> quant à ceux qui pensaient qu'il faisait exprès d'être bête, ben ce coup là...



Ça donne des idées à certains :  #bibliolefebvre


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

Il n'y a pas que des invitations Farmville sur Facebook !


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2011)

Paris et la "Commune"...


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2011)

dans la série couple pas de bol


----------



## silvio (6 Avril 2011)

J'ai une palissade à faire, vous pensez que je devrais faire carrière en politique ?

http://www.impots-utiles.com/estros...ion+fiscale)&utm_content=Google+International


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2011)

&#8220;Bénéfice mondial consolidé&#8221;&#8230;


Manque à gagner ?!&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> http://bercy.blog.lemonde.fr/2011/0...eficiant-a-cinq-grands-groupes/#xtor=RSS-3208Manque à gagner ?!



Ca, ça me plaît!


----------



## fedo (6 Avril 2011)

des drones hélicoptères de conception française sont utilisés pour surveiller les réacteurs de centrale de Fukushima.


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2011)

Les parents se mentent sur les bienfaits d'avoir un enfant.


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Les parents se mentent sur les bienfaits d'avoir un enfant.


Peut-être, mais le célibat, c'est dangereux


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Peut-être, mais le célibat, c'est dangereux



oui mais Amok a réussi à vivre 2 358 ans en célibataire !  (bon, avec un nombre de femmes et d'hommes incalculables qui fait qu'Amok est notre ancêtre à tous&#8230;  )


edit : sauf de DocEvil qui est le point d'origine _de toute chose_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> oui mais Amok a réussi à vivre 2 358 ans en célibataire !  (bon, avec un nombre de femmes et d'hommes incalculables qui fait qu'Amok est notre ancêtre à tous  )
> 
> 
> edit : sauf de DocEvil qui est le point d'origine _de toute chose_.



Oui, mais là, on ne parlait pas de mariage, à la base, mais du bonheur que procurent les enfants  Or Amok a eu un enfant, tu n'imagines pas son bonheur d'être l'heureux papa de Mackie


----------



## Amok (7 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> oui mais Amok a réussi à vivre 2 358 ans en célibataire !



Et je tiens toujours bon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Et je tiens toujours bon !



Accroché à ton déambulateur comme un morpion à un poil de pubis à la fraîcheur douteuse


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2011)

*la bouffe arrive toute seule...* :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Les rats quittent le navire... 


Allez...
Un peu de lecture pour lemmy... 



TimeCapsule a dit:


> *la bouffe arrive toute seule...* :afraid:


Pour arriver là; il a fallu qu'il traverse les boulevards encombrés de voitures... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h02 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Les rats quittent le navire...


Et hop ! 
Franchement, les hommes et femmes politiques de droite n'ont rien à envier à ceusses de gauche...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Franchement, les hommes et femmes politiques de droite n'ont rien à envier à ceusses de gauche...



Et vice-versa 

Franchement, çà t'étonne ?


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Franchement, Rama Yade, ça tétonne ?



ouais, un peu quand même&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Franchement, çà t'étonne ?


Hmmm Oui ?!... :love: :love:
(j'ai bon ?!...  )


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2011)

Et pendant ce temps la, un peu plus à l'est


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps la, un peu plus à l'est



Tiens, ca me fait penser à Bobby qui a essayé de découper des lamelles dans un câble de fibre optique pour se faire des lunettes.

Ceci étant : un seul câble pour l'ensemble du pays ? L'Arménie, je veux bien, mais bon... Et pour le pétrole, c'est un tuyau d'arrosage et un robinet de jardin ?


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2011)

pas de casto pas de pétrole


----------



## fedo (8 Avril 2011)

vous croyiez que la marine nationale avait la palme de la guigne avec le Charles de Gaulle.
détrompez vous. le HMS Astute de la Royal Navy, après s'être échoué l'an passé, après une panne de centrale vapeur, il revient avec une fusillade à son bord :affraid:

un mort et un blessé grave quand même...


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Ouais mais bon...
C'est pas comme si les rosbifs étaient des gens normaux, hein !...


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2011)

Bis repetita lapsus


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2011)

Cela permet de relativiser nos déboires.
Sans être réconfortant, cela évite de se prendre pour plus nuls que nous ne le sommes réellement.

Une attitude positive, quoi


----------



## Fìx (8 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Bis repetita lapsus



Tout ça c'est la faute à bobby!


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2011)

C'est une coquine en faite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

*L'impasse budgétaire menace de paralyser les services publics*

_Démocrates et républicains ont jusqu'à ce vendredi minuit (heure de Washington) pour adopter le budget fédéral 2011. Sans accord, la plupart des services publics (administration fiscale, touristique, etc.) devront baisser le rideau._

Tic tac, tic tac, tic tac...


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2011)

Le pouvoir sert les riches en espérant devenir encore plus riche lui-même.

Navrant, d'un côté de l'atlantique comme de l'autre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2011)

The Man Who Predicted the Tsunami

Article en anglais du _Wallstreet Journal_ sur un scientifique japonais, le Dr. Shishikura, qui avait annoncé une très forte probabilité de tsunami géant dans les préfectures de Fukushima et Miyagi, sur la base de l'analyse des sols anciens (paléosismologie).


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2011)

grève de la grande messe du samedi  bravo les gens  au passage il y a 2 moyens de les soutenir : n'y aller que pour verser a la caisse de grève et dès que c'est finit ne JAMAIS passer aux caisses automatiques


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2011)

Tribunal de Carcassonne: éclats de rire et amende pour les exhibitionnistes


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Tribunal de Carcassonne: éclats de rire et amende pour les exhibitionnistes



*et pourquoi pas en camion ?* 

*tout nu, lui aussi !*


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *tout nu, lui aussi !*



il se pourrait que ce soit lui qui ait continué son voyage 


(pour info, celui-ci après une petite expertise en 2008 il semble qu'il était de la Baie de Somme )


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2011)

*viendez les copains*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2011)

Un homme parvient à faire intrusion dans le ministère de l'intérieur


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Avril 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Un homme parvient à faire intrusion dans le ministère de l'intérieur



Ce n'était probablement pas, hélas, l'homme le plus dangereux qui s'y trouvait là à ce moment là.... Je me comprends...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce n'était probablement pas, hélas, l'homme le plus dangereux qui s'y trouvait là à ce moment là.... Je me comprends...



oui, mais nous non, tu peux approfondir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce n'était probablement pas, hélas, l'homme le plus dangereux qui s'y trouvait là à ce moment là.... Je me comprends...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> oui, mais nous non, tu peux approfondir ?



Moi, je crois bien que je vois ce qu'il veut dire


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2011)

*on a compris&#8230;*


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Un homme parvient à faire intrusion dans le ministère de l'intérieur





Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce n'était probablement pas, hélas, l'homme le plus dangereux qui s'y trouvait là à ce moment là.... Je me comprends...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> oui, mais nous non, tu peux approfondir ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je crois bien que je vois ce qu'il veut dire





alèm a dit:


> *on a compris*



L'Amok est au ministère de l'intérieur ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2011)

Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux fonctionnaires concernés&#8230; 
Pour faire respecter cette loi...


Le contribuable islandais dit "non"&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Le contribuable islandais dit "non"&#8230;



Marrant ça, parce que le contribuable islandais, il n'a pas dit non pour vivre à crédit au dessus de ses moyens pendant des années...


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant ça, parce que le contribuable islandais, il n'a pas dit non pour vivre à crédit au dessus de ses moyens pendant des années...


C'est pour ça que j'en parle...
On vit dans un système ou personne n'est "responsable" de quoi que ce soit...
Alors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'en parle...
> On vit dans un système ou personne n'est "responsable" de quoi que ce soit...
> Alors...



Ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'on leur demande leur avis via un référendum !  C'est un truc qu'on n'a pas vu en France depuis... 2005. Ça nous apprendra à dire : non !  Le gouvernement islandais va-t-il s'asseoir sur l'avis de ses concitoyens comme le gouvernement de l'époque s'est assis sur le notre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'on leur demande leur avis via un référendum !  C'est un truc qu'on n'a pas vu en France depuis... 2005. Ça nous apprendra à dire : non !  Le gouvernement islandais va-t-il s'asseoir sur l'avis de ses concitoyens comme le gouvernement de l'époque s'est assis sur le notre ?



D'où on demanderait l'avis de personnes qui ont vécu à crédit et qui ne remboursent pas ?
Si tu ne payes pas le crédit de ton appart ou de ta voiture et que tu dis que tu n'as pas envie de payer, tu crois qu'on te laisse faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> D'où on demanderait l'avis de personnes qui ont vécu à crédit et qui ne remboursent pas ?
> Si tu ne payes pas le crédit de ton appart ou de ta voiture et que tu dis que tu n'as pas envie de payer, tu crois qu'on te laisse faire ?



La banque est certes islandaise, mais ça ne signifie pas que les contribuables islandais aient tiré le moindre bénéfice de ses agissements, il s'agit d'une banque privée, dont les actionnaires se sont copieusement remplis les poches lorsqu'elle gagnait de l'argent, et maintenant qu'elle en perd, ça serait au contribuable de payer les pots cassés ? Ça n'est pas "il n'y a plus de responsables", c'est plutôt "les responsables se sont débinés, et on veut faire payer les lampistes" ! Zont qu'à poursuivre les actionnaires (où ex actionnaires) et leur faire rendre le fric dont ils se sont goinfrés quand tout allait bien !


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2011)

et puis surtout ça apprendra aux épargnants à éviter de placer leurs économies via internet dans des contrées lointaines (comprendre aussi paradis fiscaux).



> D'où on demanderait l'avis de personnes qui ont vécu à crédit et qui ne remboursent pas ?



les Russes n'ont jamais remboursé les fameux "emprunts russes" et aujourd'hui ils nous vendent le gaz à prix d'or. 

l'Allemagne nazie a vécu à crédit et a choisi de rembourser en envahissant le reste de l'Europe et plus encore. même chose pour le Japon à la même époque.
idem Saddam Hussein en 1990 qui a choisi d'envahir son créancier.

on peut même remonter au 18ème siècle avec la flotte anglaise qui attaquait les comptoirs hollandais et leurs voies commerciales pour s'accaparer les richesses des colonies.
Napoléon au début du 19è siècle a également financé ses campagnes à crédit.

la morale de l'histoire c'est que la spéculation à crédit ça finit souvent mal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> et puis surtout ça apprendra aux épargnants à éviter de placer leurs économies via internet dans des contrées lointaines (comprendre aussi paradis fiscaux).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois que l'Islande va essayer d'envahir le Royaume-Uni et la Hollande ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux fonctionnaires concernés
> Pour faire respecter cette loi...


Bingo !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bingo !...



Mais on s'en fout.
Qu'elles se baladent avec un voile, une couette en plume d'oie, un bananier ou leur slip sur la tête si elles veulent, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à caguer...


----------



## fedo (11 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu crois que l'Islande va essayer d'envahir le Royaume-Uni et la Hollande ?



beaucoup d'émigration islandaise après la débâcle du pays fin 2008.


sinon le FBI vient de déclassifier son mémo sur Roswell !
d'ailleurs y a pas que Roswell apparemment. 

c'est marrant ils font ça cette année. or y a plein de films hollywoodiens avec des zestraterrestes sortis et à sortir cette année.


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2011)

Joyeux Anniversaire Teo ! Joyeux Anniversaire Teo!


----------



## Nobody (12 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais on s'en fout.
> Qu'elles se baladent avec un voile, une couette en plume d'oie, un bananier ou leur slip sur la tête si elles veulent, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à caguer...



Pour ça, peut-être?





Attention!
252 apiculteurs ont déjà été signalés par erreur.
Merci d'être plus attentifs.


----------



## fedo (12 Avril 2011)

après Frédéric Lefebvre nous avons une nouvelle cliente pour le mélange des genres.
mais ce n'est pas tout-à-fait la même chanson


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> Pour ça, peut-être?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso, si je devais imposer un truc pour être tranquille avec une femme, comme accessoire je préfère ça :


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Avril 2011)

Facebook c'est pas bon pour les menteurs !


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2011)

Y'a un intéressé, ici, pour le rachat ?!...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2011)

*Renault: l'enregistrement de la mise à pied de l'un des cadres*


----------



## fedo (12 Avril 2011)

l'A380 fait place nette à l'aéroport, énorme:
[YOUTUBE]oL1qoA961xE[/YOUTUBE]

66 passagers dans l'autre avion


----------



## rizoto (12 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> l'A380 fait place nette à l'aéroport, énorme:
> [YOUTUBE]oL1qoA961xE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 66 passagers dans l'autre avion



Puiqu'on vous dit de ne pas décrocher vos ceintures avant l'arrêt complet de l'appareil, bordel !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> énorme:



Ça, c'est ce que j'appelle avoir le sens de la formule !


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> l'A380 fait place nette à l'aéroport, énorme:
> [YOUTUBE]oL1qoA961xE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 66 passagers dans l'autre avion



le A380 est F-HPJD qui n'a jamais fait que ce venger, du même genre dégat qu'il a subit cet automne !


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)

La sieste dans un conteneur tue


----------



## Fìx (13 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> La sieste dans un conteneur tue



C'est sûrement la bonne blague d'un collègue! Ça a commencé le 1er avril! :rateau: Un ptit somnifère, on les fout dans le container et on ferme la porte. Faut oser quand même!


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2011)

*du calme, les gamins...*


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *du calme, les gamins...*



Au delà du vrai problème que vont rencontrer les ambassadeurs pour l'organisation de leurs diners, on peut quand même noter que 1,2% d'augmentation pour un salaire de 22500 annuels ça fait quand même une vingtaine d'euros nets en plus par mois !

On se demande pourquoi les salariés se plaignent.
Hein, franchement !
70 centimes d'euros par jour ! C'est pas rien !

Ca compense globalement l'augmentation du prix du paquet de clopes. Toujours ça de prix aux capitalistes&#8230;

_Parfois, je désespère&#8230;_


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Toujours ça de prix aux capitalistes


... et aux dictionnaires.


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2011)

la petitesse du clavier, l'emballement face au sujet, la surdose d'alcool (j'en oublie sûrement) n'excuseront jamais ma si terrible faute.

je prépare mon auto-critique et je reviens.


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2011)

Ah&#8230;
Passqu'elle défend les PME, elle ?!...  
(je ne juge pas l'annonce, mais bien sa réaction à elle)


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah
> Passqu'elle défend les PME, elle ?!...
> (je ne juge pas l'annonce, mais bien sa réaction à elle)



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre, il est question des sociétés qui versent des dividendes. on exclut de facto les PME et TPE, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre, il est question des sociétés qui versent des dividendes. on exclut de facto les PME et TPE, non?



Pourquoi ? aucune d'entre elles ne fait de bénéfices ? Ça n'est pas parce qu'une SARL peut n'avoir que trois actionnaires qu'elle ne leur verse pas de dividendes :mouais:

Cela dit, dans ce cas, ce n'est qu'une fausse barbe, ce qui l'inquiète en réalité, ce ne sont pas les 300 000 &#8364; que devrait verser une PME de 300 salariés, mais bien les millions d'&#8364; que devraient verser de grands groupes comme Total, par exemple, millions d'&#8364; dont les actionnaires de ces groupes ne pourraient évidemment plus se goinfrer ! 

Où donc irait le monde, si les salariés pouvaient tirer un quelconque profit de leur propre travail, je te le demande !


----------



## Craquounette (14 Avril 2011)

Gros incendie dans le quartier du Lou Pascalou, lieu bien connu par quelques membres de MacG...


----------



## fedo (14 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? aucune d'entre elles ne fait de bénéfices ? Ça n'est pas parce qu'une SARL peut n'avoir que trois actionnaires qu'elle ne leur verse pas de dividendes :mouais:
> 
> Cela dit, dans ce cas, ce n'est qu'une fausse barbe, ce qui l'inquiète en réalité, ce ne sont pas les 300 000 &#8364; que devrait verser une PME de 300 salariés, mais bien les millions d'&#8364; que devraient verser de grands groupes comme Total, par exemple, millions d'&#8364; dont les actionnaires de ces groupes ne pourraient évidemment plus se goinfrer !
> 
> Où donc irait le monde, si les salariés pouvaient tirer un quelconque profit de leur propre travail, je te le demande !




Pascal, le minimum d'associés pour une SARL est 2 et le maximum de 100.
les actionnaires (ce qui veut dire cotation possible) c'est pour les SA, SAS, SCA.

en fait, cette histoire de prime aux salariés ça ne concerne en gros que les sociétés dans lesquelles il y a des actionnaires et sont particulièrement visées les sociétés cotées:



> Les entreprises du CAC 40 engrangent environ 80 milliards d'euros de  profits annuels et versent 40 milliards d'euros de dividendes à leurs  actionnaires._ "Nous estimons qu'une bonne partie de cet argent,  naturellement par la voie de la négociation, doit être redistribué aux  salariés"_, a indiqué le ministre du budget.


la question est pourquoi ?
la réponse c'est l'évasion fiscale. rien à voir avec le pouvoir d'achat. les sociétés du CAC 40 arrivent à ne payer en moyenne que 8% d'impôt sur les sociétés quand le taux normal d'impôts sur les bénéfices est de 33,33% ou 15% pour le taux réduit sur les PME.

il s'agit pour le ministre du budget de tenter de refiscaliser les bénéfices des sociétés du CRAC 40 en transférant une partie des bénéfices vers les salaires.

c'est typiquement une fausse bonne idée. pourquoi ?
parce que si ça concernait les PME, c'est-à-dire les entreprises qui créent des emplois en France, ça bloquerait les embauches et provoquerait des licenciements.

et si ça ne ne concerne pas les PME, on va avoir des rémunérations à 2 vitesses entre les salariés des boîtes cotées et ceux des boîtes non cotées.
inutile de vous dire que la bulle immobilière dans Paris et autour n'est pas prête de péter si les salariés du CRAC 40 touchent 1000 euros de prime supplémentaires (et je ne vous parle pas des loyers à Paris, 92 et 78:affraid

par ailleurs, ça flinguerait l'investissement. or, l'investissement (le vrai pas la guignolerie des marchés financiers) ça crée des emplois directs, indirects et induits.

ensuite, parce que ça ne résout pas le problème des niches fiscales sur l'immobilier commercial qui permet à des boîtes cotées d'échapper aux taux pleins d'IS.

au surplus, ça ne change rien à la niche fiscale qui permet aux banques de défiscaliser leurs pertes en France et donc incite au risque.

finalement, en voilà donc une fausse bonne idée bien démago.

petit bonus sur la responsabilité de Goldman Sachs et Deutsche bank (que j'aurais tant aimé voir liquidée) dans la crise des subprimes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> et si ça ne ne concerne pas les PME, on va avoir des rémunérations à 2 vitesses entre les salariés des boîtes cotées et ceux des boîtes non cotées.



Même si la côte est difficile à monter, on vous a déjà dit qu'il faut travailler plus pour gagner plus !


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2011)

Les sauveurs de la planète parlent


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Les sauveurs de la planète parlent



Ah ouais, quand même...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2011)

Après Monsento : Syngenta Agro... 

"Malgré de nombreux cas répertoriés d'intoxications d'abeilles dues au *Cruiser*®,  le ministère de lAgriculture a continué, sur les conseils de  l'ANSE/Dive, de privilégier l'usage de cet insecticide au détriment de  l'apiculture et de la faune pollinisatrice."


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2011)

Proxénète et parrain de la fifille...


> le fait d&#8217;apprendre aujourd&#8217;hui qu&#8217;il a tenu Marine Le Pen sur les fonts  baptismaux a dû en faire sourire plus d&#8217;un : d&#8217;anciens truands,  d&#8217;anciens policiers, et surtout de très actuels politiciens qui en ont  sans doute marre de voir la dame s&#8217;envoler dans les sondages&#8230;
> (&#8230
> Décidemment, ces temps-ci, les vieux truands sont sur  la sellette. Comme si la PJ raclait ses fonds de tiroir. A moins qu&#8217;à  la DCRI  on soit en train d&#8217;expurger l&#8217;ancien fichier des RG&#8230; Entre  nous, j&#8217;ai comme l&#8217;impression que dans les mois à venir, bien d&#8217;autres  squelettes vont sortir des placards.


Ça j'adore, j'attends...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Après Monsento : Syngenta Agro...
> 
> "Malgré de nombreux cas répertoriés d'intoxications d'abeilles dues au *Cruiser*®,  le ministère de l&#8217;Agriculture a continué, sur les conseils de  l'ANSE/Dive, de privilégier l'usage de cet insecticide au détriment de  l'apiculture et de la faune pollinisatrice."



Pfffftttt &#8230; Quand je pense à tous ces pauvres actionnaires qui ne vont pas pouvoir se goinfrer des millions de dividendes supplémentaires que leur aurait rapporté le cruiser &#8230; J'en pleurerais, tiens ! C'est d'une tristesse


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2011)

C'était trop beau


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2011)

*touchez pas au grisbi...* :afraid:


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> C'était trop beau


D'un autre côté, on peut aussi supposer que nous sommes assez grands pour ne plus demander la permission pour faire ce qu'on a à faire, non ? 

C'est de toute façon un gaspillage de papier. Tsss...


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, on peut aussi supposer que nous sommes assez grands pour ne plus demander la permission pour faire ce qu'on a à faire, non ?


On peut supposer, oui. Mais viens donc discuter du sujet par chez moi. Comme le chantait Schmoll, 'le pape a dit...'


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, on peut aussi supposer que nous sommes assez grands pour ne plus demander la permission pour faire ce qu'on a à faire, non ?



Comment ça, assez grand ? Ben si le citoyen lambda se met à penser par lui même, ménant, où va-t-on, je te le demande ?

Contente toi donc de penser ce que nos chers dirigeants (spirituels comme temporels) veulent que tu penses, de dire ce qu'ils veulent que tu disent, de voter comme ils veulent que tu votes, et de crever comme ils veulent que tu crèves : en silence !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2011)

*En Ouganda, aller au bureau à pied est un délit*

Pour protester contre la hausse des prix des carburants, les dirigeants de l'opposition ougandaise ont décidé d'aller au bureau à pieds deux fois par semaine. La police, qui voit dans ces marches des manifestations illégales, les a sévèrement réprimées (tirs à balles réelles, arrestations...). En réplique, des partisans de l'opposition ont posté sur Twitter un "permis de marcher" fictif mettant en scène le chef de la police ougandaise et... Johnnie Walker.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2011)

*bon appétit...*


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment ça, assez grand ? Ben si le citoyen lambda se met à penser par lui même, ménant, où va-t-on, je te le demande ?
> 
> Contente toi donc de penser ce que nos chers dirigeants (spirituels comme temporels) veulent que tu penses, de dire ce qu'ils veulent que tu disent, de voter comme ils veulent que tu votes, et de crever comme ils veulent que tu crèves : en silence !


On peut dire ça, mais je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue, un peu trop oublieux de ce qu'est la vie _ailleurs_.
Comme cette brève de Cratès le rappelle  :


Cratès a dit:


> *En Ouganda, aller au bureau à pied est un délit*
> 
> Pour protester contre la hausse des prix des carburants, les dirigeants de l'opposition ougandaise ont décidé d'aller au bureau à pieds deux fois par semaine. La police, qui voit dans ces marches des manifestations illégales, les a sévèrement réprimées (tirs à balles réelles, arrestations...). En réplique, des partisans de l'opposition ont posté sur Twitter un "permis de marcher" fictif mettant en scène le chef de la police ougandaise et... Johnnie Walker.



Le sens de ma remarque initiale était plutôt l'inverse de ce que tu dis : aujourd'hui que nous pouvons sans aucun problème _penser_ comme nous le souhaitons (bien ou mal étant une autre question), je me contre-tamponne des billevesées que le Pape et ses acolytes peuvent bien raconter sur notre vie sexuelle. Si les Catholiques en sont encore à se poser ces questions, grand bien leur fasse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> aujourd'hui que nous pouvons sans aucun problème _penser_ comme nous le souhaitons (bien ou mal étant une autre question)



Là, je crois que tu te racontes des histoires, du moins si tu tiens compte du fait que ton "nous", ou mon "le citoyen lambda" représente la majorité des résidents de nos régions !

Cela dit, il n'en reste, hélas, pas moins vrai que si une majorité se comporte de fait comme je le décris avec une outrance savamment mesurée, elle en porte elle même une grande part de responsabilité : laisser penser d'autres à leur place est une forme de paresse intellectuelle fort répandue, ce que "nos" dirigeants de toutes sortes, de tous poils et de tous bords s'empressent d'exploiter à leur profit.

La contrainte par la violence n'est pas le seul moyen d'imposer une dictature !


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2011)

Mais...
Tu n'es jamais fatigué ?!... :mouais:




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

Tout ce "cirque" pour de la 3D !&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2011)

*La Poste américaine se trompe de photo en imprimant des timbres à l'effigie de la Statue de la Liberté* (en anglais)

Un collectionneur de timbres a découvert que la photographie représentant la Statue de la Liberté sur une nouvelle série de timbres ne représentait pas l'original de New York mais sa copie réduite placée devant un hôtel-casino de Las Vegas. L'US Postal Service a reconnu l'erreur et exprimé ses regrets. Le timbre cependant a déjà été imprimé à trois millions d'exemplaires et continuera à être vendu.


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je crois que tu te racontes des histoires, du moins si tu tiens compte du fait que ton "nous", ou mon "le citoyen lambda" représente la majorité des résidents de nos régions !
> 
> Cela dit, il n'en reste, hélas, pas moins vrai que si une majorité se comporte de fait comme je le décris avec une outrance savamment mesurée, elle en porte elle même une grande part de responsabilité : laisser penser d'autres à leur place est une forme de paresse intellectuelle fort répandue, ce que "nos" dirigeants de toutes sortes, de tous poils et de tous bords s'empressent d'exploiter à leur profit.
> 
> La contrainte par la violence n'est pas le seul moyen d'imposer une dictature !


Je pense surtout qu'il faudrait d'une part arrêter de prendre les autres pour des c*ns et d'autre part peser le sens des mots : nous avons le droit de _penser_ ce que nous voulons (chacun pourra y mettre des nuances, selon ses choix philosophiques), ça ne veut pas dire que nous pouvons _faire_ ce que nous voulons.
Mais déjà penser, je trouve ça pas mal. C'est un bon départ. Et en plus, sous certaines conditions (qui tiennent tant aux lois locales qu'aux us et coutumes locales elles-aussi), on peut exprimer ce que l'on veut aussi. 



Cratès a dit:


> *La Poste américaine se trompe de photo en imprimant des timbres à l'effigie de la Statue de la Liberté* (en anglais)
> 
> Un collectionneur de timbres a découvert que la photographie représentant la Statue de la Liberté sur une nouvelle série de timbres ne représentait pas l'original de New York mais sa copie réduite placée devant un hôtel-casino de Las Vegas. L'US Postal Service a reconnu l'erreur et exprimé ses regrets. Le timbre cependant a déjà été imprimé à trois millions d'exemplaires et continuera à être vendu.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2011)

Audiard avait raison, ça ose tout



> Les chiens sont impurs et devraient être bannis de la société



Mais la vraie raison est sans doute ici 



> Pour les députés signataires, le projet de loi vise à lutter contre le nombre croissant de personnes qui possèdent des chiens et les promènent dans les lieux publics, ce qui est devenu un problème de société et constitue une imitation aveugle de la culture occidentale vulgaire, indique lagence officielle IRNA



Finalement, les 'antis-autre culture ou religion que la mienne' sont bien tous les mêmes 

Laissez-nous vivre, bUrdel !


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Audiard avait raison, ça ose tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà la news vaut son pesant de cacahouètes.
Mais faut lire les réactions...
Pour reprendre ta référence à Audiard, il n'avait pas pensé à une chose : si on les mettait tous sur orbite, ils ne tourneraient pas. Faute de place.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Après Monsento : Syngenta Agro...
> 
> "Malgré de nombreux cas répertoriés d'intoxications d'abeilles dues au *Cruiser*®,  le ministère de lAgriculture a continué, sur les conseils de  l'ANSE/Dive, de privilégier l'usage de cet insecticide au détriment de  l'apiculture et de la faune pollinisatrice."



Tant qu'aucun gouvernement n'aura les c... de chasser à coup de pied au c... les lobbyistes des différentes assemblées et d'interdire la constitution de "groupes" de députés défendant telle ou telle cause/groupe de pression (je ne connais pas la dénomination exacte de ces groupes, faute de culture politique, mais je connais les dégâts qu'ils font...) on ira de toute façon de catastrophes sanitaires en catastrophes sanitaires, de lois HADOPI en lois HADOPI etc...
J'ai encore sur le cur le démentellement de la loi Evin par un groupe de députés "amis des viticulteurs" ou quelque chose comme ça (120 député environ, de tous bords)...


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Déjà la news vaut son pesant de cacahouètes.
> *Mais faut lire les réactions...*
> Pour reprendre ta référence à Audiard, il n'avait pas pensé à une chose : si on les mettait tous sur orbite, ils ne tourneraient pas. Faute de place.



Je n'ai même pas essayé, je me doute bien de la teneur...
Combien proposent de bruler le Coran (qui, je pense ne pas trop m'avancer bien que ne l'ayant pas lu, ne doit pas avoir d'opinion tranchée sur la question) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2011)

_J'ai bien aimé tout de même ce commentaire :


Mon dieu, après le shah, c&#8217;est le tour des chiens.


 
_


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Combien proposent de bruler le Coran ?



Le Coran, je sais pas, mais l'Iran ou les chiens (c'est selon...), un certain nombre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> _J'ai bien aimé tout de même ce commentaire :
> 
> 
> Mon dieu, après le shah, c&#8217;est le tour des chiens.
> ...



Oui, celle-là, faut admettre, elle est effectivement pas mal... Je la vois très bien avec un dessin de Pétillon...


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2011)

pour rester dans le sujet : Art : la photo controversée d'un crucifix détruite au musée d'Avignon 






va ton avoir des intégristes sur le forum ?


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> va ton avoir des intégristes sur le forum ?



on a déjà des intégristes du mac.

même si c'est une branche light, ça gonfle.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> on a déjà des intégristes du mac.
> 
> même si c'est une branche light, ça gonfle.



Light ou hard ça reste des abrutis.


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2011)

font chier ces cathofan fanboy


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> on a déjà des intégristes du mac.
> 
> même si c'est une branche light, ça gonfle.



Ben oui, j'en suis un. Tous les dimanches, je m'habille avec un t-shirt à pomme et je me ballade avec un sac AppleStore sur la tête.
Si je vois ici la photo d'un mac incendié j'étrangle une dizaine de nouveaux nés.
Z'êtes prévenus.


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben oui, j'en suis un. Tous les dimanches, je m'habille avec un t-shirt à pomme et je me ballade avec un sac AppleStore sur la tête.
> Si je vois ici la photo d'un mac incendié j'étrangle une dizaine de nouveaux nés.
> Z'êtes prévenus.



on s'en branle sévère ! 

elle est bien cette photo en plus !


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben oui, j'en suis un. Tous les dimanches, je m'habille avec un t-shirt à pomme et je me ballade avec un sac AppleStore sur la tête.



chiche ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> chiche ?



Heu... Je me suis peut être un peu peu emballé... Je connaissais pas ce fil ; merci de me l'avoir fait découvrir... 
Il est tout simplement terrifiant. 
Quelque soit la page sur laquelle on clique, on tombe sur une photo devant laquelle on peut pas rivaliser. Pas à mon échelle.


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

je sais, je suis terriblement beau.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je sais, je suis terriblement beau.



C'est sûr... (ne jamais contre-dire un type qui peut sortir d'un iPad pour vous égorger). Quand tu vas aux urgences ils appellent le psy ou la sécurité ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------




alèm a dit:


> on s'en branle sévère !
> 
> elle est bien cette photo en plus !



Je comprends mieux...


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est sûr... (ne jamais contre-dire un type qui peut sortir d'un iPad pour vous égorger). Quand tu vas aux urgences ils appellent le psy ou la sécurité ?



ils appellent mon ex, c'est elle qui fait les radios


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2011)

*tout fout l'camp!* :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2011)

MacG.xxx/la-terrasse/trouver-le-pointG-sur-votre-mac-696969.html#post6969696


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Avril 2011)

Le premier site anti-Halloween est français. Mais j'ai peut-être pas tout compris.
Heureusement, on va avoir une formation rien que pour ça, à l'hôpital, parce que là ça rigole plus : un visage couvert, et hop, c'est carrément l'administrateur (en gros le big boss) de garde de l'hôpital qu'il faut appeler.
Par contre, aux blocs opératoires, je sais pas comment ils vont faire.

Déjà qu'on est fouillé à l'entrée parce qu'on va se faire attaquer par les lybiens, bonjour l'ambiance...

Et puis bonjour la cohérence : l'année dernière les patients pouvaient pas renifler sans qu'on leur mette un masque sur la figure (on ne sais d'ailleurs toujours pas quoi faire de nos incroyables stocks) ; cette année il faut qu'on voit toute la figure pour les soigner (ce qui, dans certaines spécialités, est franchement abusif...).
L'année prochaine ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> l'année dernière les patients pouvaient pas renifler sans qu'on leur mette un masque sur la figure *(on ne sais d'ailleurs toujours pas quoi faire de nos incroyables stocks)*



Ah ben là, je peux aider : contacte l'hôpital de Meaux, lorsqu'ils ont hospitalisé ma femme en isolation il y a 15 jours (craignant &#8230; À tort, une récidive de sa tuberculose pulmonaire d'il y a 33 ans), ils nous on dit "pas plus de deux visites par jour, parce que les masques après, ça coûte trop cher à l'hôpital !"


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)

Et hop, un bébé par dessus bord :mouais:


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2011)

*tout fout l'camp (bis)!*


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *tout fout l'camp!* :rateau:



ouais, enfin moi les magazines de mode :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> cette année il faut qu'on voit toute la figure pour les soigner (ce qui, dans certaines spécialités, est franchement abusif...).
> L'année prochaine ???


 
L'année prochaine, il faudra aller voir son podologue pieds nus.
En 2013, ça sera le cardiologue torse nu.
On attend la loi pour les proctologues.


----------



## subsole (19 Avril 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *tout fout l'camp (bis)!*



_"Castro lâche le PC"_ ....... Il passe enfin sur Mac.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'année prochaine, il faudra aller voir son podologue pieds nus.
> En 2013, ça sera le cardiologue torse nu.
> On attend la loi pour les proctologues.



Aucune chance que ça passe, pour les proctologues. Ils descendront dans la rue.
Et aucun gouvernement n'a jamais résisté à une manifestation de proctologues. 
Ils ont des moyens de pression que nous n'avons pas. Le pire, ce serait une grève du zèle.


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Aucune chance que ça passe, pour les proctologues. Ils descendront dans la rue.
> Et aucun gouvernement n'a jamais résisté à une manifestation de proctologues.
> Ils ont des moyens de pression que nous n'avons pas. Le pire, ce serait une grève du zèle.


Le pire ? Ça dépend pour qui.

David Cameron est moins sport que notre Président. Faut dire que, contrairement à ce dernier, il n'y a pas d'enjeu politique au Royaume-Uni qui justifierait d'éloigner un peu Gordon Brown...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2011)

Enlarge your penis!


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Enlarge your penis!




C'est la news du mois 
Et moi qui ne savais plus quoi faire de mes vieilles haltères...


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2011)

pour rester en bas de la ceinture


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Schwarzie président


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2011)

Il peu toujours aider la gelbique


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Enlarge your penis!



Un micro pénis, c'est un micro avec lequel on peut enregistrer les bruits du vagin. 
Edit :
Je vais la mettre <== (Précision, pour les esprits tortueux qui traînent sur le forum, je parle de la phrase. ) dans "Aphorismes et pensées courtes."


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Un micro pénis, c'est un micro avec lequel on peut enregistrer les bruits du vagin.
> Edit :
> Je vais la mettre <== (Précision, pour les esprits tortueux qui traînent sur le forum, je parle de la phrase. ) dans "Aphorismes et pensées courtes."



Très bel aphorisme (à ne pas mettre dans la main - c'est une façon de parler, hein - de tous les gynécologues)... Je le retiens pour mes étudiants. 
Je n'ai pas réussi à lire ce qu'il y a après "je vais la mettre" (gris trop clair qui contraste mal sur l'écran de mon iPad ), mais je te conseille la bière de macinside.
Avec deux ou trois bouteilles tu devrais pouvoir nous enregistrer un très joli DVD de quelques heures, genre "le chant des baleines", très relaxant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Il peu toujours aider la gelbique



Si il est doué en compromis, il peut venir.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Si il est doué en compromis, il peut venir.



Vous avez pas assez d'emmerdes comme ça ?
Remarque, si vous faites dans le recyclage politique (y a pas de honte à ça ; nous, on recycle bien les déchets nucléaires), on a des choses à vous proposer...


----------



## jugnin (21 Avril 2011)

I know what you did last summer... Et cet automne, et cet hiver jusqu&#8217;à hier.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> [URL="http://www.ecrans.fr/Tous-les-utilisateurs-d-iPhone,12544.html*»]I know what you did last summer...[/URL] Et cet automne, et cet hiver jusquà hier.





> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « http://"http://www.ecrans.fr/Tous-les-utilisateurs-d-iPhone,12544.html*» » car ladresse de celle-ci nest pas valide.



Nioub !  :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (21 Avril 2011)

Cétait pour préserver son anonymat :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> I know what you did last summer... Et cet automne, et cet hiver jusquà hier.


Testé.
Impressionnant. :mouais:


----------



## silvio (21 Avril 2011)

Tous avec nos amis de la 42 et de la 54 pour le respect des traditions
http://www.&#8203;rtl.fr/actua&#8203;lites/articl&#8203;e/quart-de-r&#8203;ouge-interdi&#8203;t-durant-les&#8203;-repas-les-c&#8203;rs-en-colere&#8203;-7679228864
Courage les gars ! 

Pis trouver du boulot, ça devient chaud, chaud, chaud


----------



## fedo (22 Avril 2011)

Nicolas Sarkozy avait (presque) raison avant tout le monde (sur les causes des déréglements climatiques) !!!!!

[petit rappel]


----------



## subsole (22 Avril 2011)

Vivement la retraite.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Vivement la retraite.



J'ai lu pour Chirac : 31 000 euros brut, je me suis dit ça va, il est pas super riche. 
Puis j'ai lu 31 000 euros brut mensuel  :mouais:

Ca fait réfléchir


----------



## tibounise (22 Avril 2011)

Je crois que les sénateurs et les députés cotisent double les 15 premières années de leur mandat ...


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2011)

Nan, 5 ans seulement.
Mais s'il font plus de quinze ans de mandat, les quinze premières années comptent double...
Il ya eu modification de cela dernièrement, mais je ne me souviens pas des détails de cette modification...


Pour seulement 5 ans de cotisations : 1572 &#8364; de retraite à vie... 
(sur la base de la loi avant modification...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2011)

Vous n'êtes que des jaloux !  Personnellement, vu qu'ils me font rire de plus en plus chaque jour, il me semble qu'une juste rémunération s'impose ! :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2011)

faut-il planter du tcherno' autour de fukushima ?


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> faut-il planter du tcherno' autour de fukushima ?



Intéressant comme idée.
Y a plus qu'a fournir des compteurs Geiger aux stups et aux contrôles routiers.
Tu les imagines, les contrôles routiers ? 
Un type en combinaison NBC, avec le masque et tout : "Bonjour, monsieur. Gendarmerie Nationale. Merci d'uriner dans ce bocal en plomb. C'est juste pour vérifier si vous ne conduisez pas en ayant fumé du cannabis".
Sûr que ça va pas les encourager dans cette voie là, nos p'tits jeunes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Nan, 5 ans seulement.
> Mais s'il font plus de quinze ans de mandat, les quinze premières années comptent double...
> Il ya eu modification de cela dernièrement, mais je ne me souviens pas des détails de cette modification...
> 
> ...



Simple comme HADOPI.


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Intéressant comme idée.
> Y a plus qu'a fournir des compteurs Geiger aux stups et aux contrôles routiers.
> Tu les imagines, les contrôles routiers ?
> Un type en combinaison NBC, avec le masque et tout : "Bonjour, monsieur. Gendarmerie Nationale. Merci d'uriner dans ce bocal en plomb. C'est juste pour vérifier si vous ne conduisez pas en ayant fumé du cannabis".



même pas besoins, il suffit juste d'arrêter les voitures avec de la lumière dedans


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> même pas besoins, il suffit juste d'arrêter les voitures avec de la lumière dedans



Et je fais comment avec mes 3 Nintendo derrière ? Ça fait pas mal de lumière, la nuit, ces trucs.
Je vais me taper tout les contrôles routiers et pas pouvoir tranquillement fumer mes joints au volant parce qu'on trafique du cannabis radioactif en Ukraine et au Japon ? 
Vais finir par voter écolo, moi.


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2011)

Le purin d'ortie bientôt en vente libre  en France. 
_Si, faire son propre purin d'orties en France est condamnable d'une amende de 25,000 euros et de 4 ans de prison._ :hosto:
Quand serait il du purin de cannabis  ?


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> ... Quand serait il du purin de cannabis  ?


Demain


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Quand serait il du purin de cannabis  ?[/COLOR]





loustic a dit:


> Demain



Deux mains &#8230; Et une paire de menottes


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2011)

*il prépare la relève...*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2011)

Splatchhhhh... :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2011)

*France Télécom : un salarié s'est suicidé en s'immolant par le feu*

_Un salarié de France Télécom-Orange âgé de 57 ans s'est suicidé mardi 26 avril au matin en s'immolant par le feu sur le parking de l'agence entreprise de Mérignac, près de Bordeaux, a annoncé la direction du groupe, qui s'est déclarée "bouleversée"._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2011)

Les deux gros cochons


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2011)

*touchez pas au grisbi!* :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *touchez pas au grisbi!* :rateau:





> *dix million de roupies de vieux billets de banques (environ 150 millions d'euros)*


Sachant qu'une Roupie indienne vaut environ 1,5 centime d'&#8364;, va falloir qu'ils m'expliquent comment ils arrivent à ce résultat, là


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2011)

Selon la source (http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-13194864) :

_The insects are believed to have chewed their way through notes worth some 10 million rupees ($225,000/£137,000). _
[FONT=Arial, Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif]Soit environ 154 000 .[/FONT]


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Selon la source (http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-13194864) :
> 
> _The insects are believed to have chewed their way through notes worth some 10 million rupees ($225,000/£137,000). _
> [FONT=Arial, Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif]Soit environ 154 000 .[/FONT]



J'étais justement en train de faire le calcul  Je me disais que la roupie indienne avait pris de la valeur, ces derniers temps...


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2011)

Sony incapable de protéger ses abonnés* contre un piratage massif


***77 millions quand même


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Sony incapable de protéger ses abonnés* contre un piratage massif
> 
> 
> ***77 millions quand même


_« la plupart des signatures d'attaques ne sont pas repérées par l'antivirus », il faut se focaliser sur les flux sortant et contrôler que les paquets qui sortent ne contiennent pas des données sensibles » conclut Xavier Garcia._

M*rde, ils n'utilisent pas LittleSnitch. ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2011)

*GPS : la police néerlandaise place ses radars grâce aux données vendues par TomTom*

Le fabricant de GPS a reconnu avoir vendu des données de trafic issues de ses utilisateurs à des gouvernements afin de diversifier ses sources de revenus.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2011)

le retour...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2011)

@CCM : Il y a une application un fil pour çà


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2011)

Écrire "en travers" sur l'étiquette d'un DD, sur un portable Toshiba sous garantie, n'est pas sans risque pour votre budget (417.85 $) :rateau:






_"During the Diagnostic procedure our technicians found that your unit's HDD is defective but the label was written/torn. 
Unfortunately Toshiba does not cover the cost for this type of damage and as such we will have to charge you for the parts $357.85 and labor costs $60. Total charge: $417.85."_


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2011)

je lis "momentus" sur le disque dur, donc un seagate , je plus comment il s'agit d'un seagate, je n'ai pas remarqué la mention "OEM" sur le disque (signe de livraison d'un disque dur a un assembleur ou fabriquant de machine), étrange Toshiba (qui fabrique des disques dur de portable) vendrait des machines avec un disque dur d'une marque concurrente ? Le gars en question n'a pas inversé des disques dur par erreur ? le tarif ne me choque pas connaissant le monde du SAV informatique, il doit s'agir d'un tarif "achat" suite un "abus"


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> je lis "momentus" sur le disque dur, donc un seagate , je plus comment il s'agit d'un seagate, je n'ai pas remarqué la mention "OEM" sur le disque (signe de livraison d'un disque dur a un assembleur ou fabriquant de machine), étrange Toshiba (qui fabrique des disques dur de portable) vendrait des machines avec un disque dur d'une marque concurrente ? Le gars en question n'a pas inversé des disques dur par erreur ? le tarif ne me choque pas commerçant le monde du SAV informatique, il doit s'agir d'un tarif "achat" suite un "abus"


:rose: Désolé, c'est ma traduction qui est mauvaise.
L'article parle d'un "Toshiba laptop"(portable) sous garantie, qui contient un DD défectueux.


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2011)

sauf que le disque dur en question n'a pas la tête d'un disque dur OEM de seagate, et puis toshiba fabrique des disques dur !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> ...je plus comment il s'agit d'un seagate...
> ...le tarif ne me choque pas commerçant le monde du SAV informatique...



ha ben, cette traduction là est mauvaise également...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2011)

*Women arrested in MacBook theft*

Kandalaria Freeman, prostituée de 19 ans, a été arrêtée par la police de Glendale (Arizona) à la suite de la plainte d&#8217;un homme auquel elle avait dérobé son MacBook. Selon la jeune femme, l&#8217;homme aurait refusé de lui verser les 200 $ qu&#8217;il lui devait pour un service sexuel rétribué. Elle se serait alors remboursée en dérobant, dans la chambre de son motel, l&#8217;ordinateur du client indélicat, alors que ce dernier priait à l&#8217;église.


----------



## fedo (28 Avril 2011)

la France championne du bétonnage, même sur les chars de khadafi.

n'empêche que c'est pas cher et très astucieux.


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2011)

en plus l'energie nécessaire est très faible par rapport a un missile antichar


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> n'empêche que c'est pas cher et très astucieux.



/mode "on a pas de pétrole, mais on a des idées" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2011)

fedo a dit:


> n'empêche que c'est pas cher et très astucieux.



Pas cher, pas cher  Je demande à voir, je ne pense pas que l'explosif soit la partie la plus onéreuse d'un missile


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Women arrested in MacBook theft*
> 
> Kandalaria Freeman, prostituée de 19 ans, a été arrêtée par la police de Glendale (Arizona) à la suite de la plainte d&#8217;un homme auquel elle avait dérobé son MacBook. Selon la jeune femme, l&#8217;homme aurait refusé de lui verser les 200 $ qu&#8217;il lui devait pour un service sexuel rétribué. Elle se serait alors remboursée en dérobant, dans la chambre de son motel, l&#8217;ordinateur du client indélicat, *alors que ce dernier priait à l&#8217;église*.



  

Non, rien...Désolé... :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2011)

Tu n'as pas à être désolé, çà m'a fait rire aussi


----------



## subsole (29 Avril 2011)

> Envoyé par Cratès
> Women arrested in MacBook theft
> Kandalaria Freeman, prostituée de 19 ans, a été arrêtée par la police de Glendale (Arizona) à la suite de la plainte d&#8217;un homme auquel elle avait dérobé son MacBook. Selon la jeune femme, l&#8217;homme aurait refusé de lui verser les 200 $ qu&#8217;il lui devait pour un service sexuel rétribué. Elle se serait alors remboursée en dérobant, dans la chambre de son motel, l&#8217;ordinateur du client indélicat, alors que ce dernier priait à l&#8217;église.





Amok a dit:


> Non, rien...Désolé... :rose:



 Normal, il a tout fait dans le désordre!
_Pas de boogie woogie avant vos prières du soir_, Eddy Mitchell l'a pourtant bien claironné. :mouais:

_"Pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir.
(Boogie woogie, pas de boogie woogie)
Ne faîtes pas de boogie woogie avant de faire vos prières du soir.
(Boogie woogie, pas de boogie woogie)
Maintenant l'amour est devenu péché mortel.
Ne provoquez pas votre Père Éternel.
Pas de boogie woogie avant vos prières du soir."_


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2011)

En parlant d'Église... 
Morceau choisi (y'en a d'autres) :


> De fait, il y a de quoi y perdre son latin : sur l&#8217;un de ces comptes à  la Banca di Roma, dont Capital s&#8217;est procuré un relevé, il y a eu en  deux ans pour 180 millions d&#8217;euros de virements, retraits en liquide et  dépôts de chèques sans indication de bénéficiaire ou de mandataire. Le  transfert de 23 millions d&#8217;euros à l&#8217;origine de l&#8217;enquête visant le  président de l&#8217;IOR est parti d&#8217;un compte similaire au Credito Artigiano.  Aujourd&#8217;hui, les enquêteurs s&#8217;arrachent les cheveux pour comprendre à  quoi tout cet argent a servi, et si c&#8217;est vraiment l&#8217;IOR qui opère sur  tous ces comptes.


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2011)

La préoccupation du week-end, entre deux affaires, au Saint-Siège.
Ça me donne envie de relire Pierre Bayle (entre autres...)


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2011)

Un grand s'en est allé.. 



> Erhard Loretan, troisième alpiniste à avoir gravi les 14 sommets de plus de huit mille mètres, s'est tué hier au Grünhorn (VS) alors qu'il officiait comme guide. Sa cliente, elle, a été grièvement blessée. La cordée a fait une chute de 200 mètres dans la face Nord-Ouest.



[YOUTUBE]tIpdCT5v_6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (29 Avril 2011)

«*Cétait une belle ballade*» Ah bah ouais, 25000 mètres de dénivelé en deux semaines, tu penses 

Je le connaissais pas, ce type. Va


----------



## fedo (29 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas cher, pas cher  Je demande à voir, je ne pense pas que l'explosif soit la partie la plus onéreuse d'un missile



ce n'est pas un missile, c'est une bombe guidée laser/GPS, pas d'appareil propulsif.


----------



## jugnin (29 Avril 2011)

Pas cher, pas cher  Je demande à voir, je ne pense pas que l'appareil propulsif soit la partie la plus onéreuse d'un missile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas cher, pas cher  Je demande à voir, je ne pense pas que l'explosif soit la partie la plus onéreuse d'un missile



En fait, une bombe à guidage laser/GPS comporte de nombreuses parties dont la valeur est très inégale. J'ai fait un petit croquis pour que l'explication soit plus pédagogique :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2011)

*gargouillement digestif*

euh non voilà je passais dans l'coin !

:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2011)

moi aussi...

** gKatarn fout une grande torgnole à petit_louis*


 :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2011)

dites, les tourtereaux ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2011)

*La Mesa Woman, 91, Determined To Continue Selling Suicide Kits*

Une grand-mère de La Mesa (cal.), âgée de 91 ans, a vendu pour près de 100 000 $ de kits de suicide (à 60 $ pièce). Ceux-ci sont composés d&#8217;un sac en plastique à mettre sur la tête et resserrables au niveau du cou par un élastique. Un orifice permet de faire passer un tube. On peut relier ce dernier à une bonbonne d&#8217;hélium (non fournie), ce gaz étant mortel lorsqu&#8217;il est inhalé à l&#8217;état pur.

Mise en cause par la famille d&#8217;un homme de 29 ans qui avait utilisé son kit, la vieille dame s&#8217;est justifiée en invoquant sa compassion pour les personnes en grande souffrance et la nécessité de les aider à trouver un échappatoire. Cette idée lui serait venue à la suite de la longue et douloureuse agonie de son mari, mort d&#8217;un cancer du colon. « Je fais ce que je peux pour améliorer le monde » a-t-elle déclaré.

Pour l&#8217;instant, rien dans la loi californienne ne permet d&#8217;interdire ce type de commerce.


----------



## fedo (1 Mai 2011)

la loose pour jenifer 

j'adore la tonalité de l'article:  





> Adulée par ses fans, interprète de nombreux tubes tels que "Au soleil",  "J'attends l'amour", "Ma révolution", "C'est de l'or" ou plus récemment  "Je danse", la chanteuse multi-récompensée aux NRJ Music Awards peine à  séduire avec son dernier album "Appelle-moi Jen".


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2011)

pendant ce temps-là, les vrais musiciens jouent et remplissent des salles (je ne parle pas des foires à la bidoche que sont les Zenith et autre Cités des Congrès*)
1000 personnes, c'est moins que ce qu'a fait PAN! à Nantes ce ouikinde en 3 jours (avec une jauge à 250 personnes, c'est appréciable  )


*sauf quand ce sont des orchestres philarmoniques qui font congrès, là, j'adhère au concept!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------

tiens, mackie, pour que ton actualité de "beau mec de France"


----------



## Chang (1 Mai 2011)

Ce scandale sur les quotas dans le foot:



> Diarra dit : _"C'est aberrant, il ne faut même pas réfléchir à cette  idée-là.""grands blacks", "c'est un terme assez courant, il ne faut pas  le prendre au premier degré."_


De mon point de vue, ce qui me demange dans tout ce verbiage, c'est l'incapabilite en France de nommer un Noir pour ce qu'il est ...

Si on dit un "Noir", ca choque, ... si on dit un "black" alors ca passe ... c'est vraiment l'expression directe d'une incapacite a faire face a une realite, suite a l'histoire de la France en Afrique.

Aux USA, on appel les Noirs (noirs ?) African-americans. Cela peut paraitre un exces du "politicly correct" mais au final on s'y retrouve ... En France on semble vouloir eviter toute forme de denomination raciale ou de couleur sous pretexte que cela puisse etre raciste. 

Honnetement, je n'ai pas LA solution mais il est vrai que cela m'a paru flagrant, a plusieurs reprises, qu'en France on utilise un mot anglais pour eviter de dire un mot qui semble avoir une connotation raciste voir pejorative ... 

Le Francais (la langue) est suffisament capable d'evoluer pour pouvoir integrer ce concept, de par sa versatilite . Alors pourquoi est-il difficile de dire qu'un Noir en est un ?


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2011)

Chang a dit:


> Alors pourquoi est-il difficile de dire qu'un Noir en est un ?



Parce que le problème n'est pas qu'il soit noir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2011)

Chang a dit:


> De mon point de vue, ce qui me demange dans tout ce verbiage, c'est l'incapabilite en France de nommer un Noir pour ce qu'il est ...
> 
> Si on dit un "Noir", ca choque, ... si on dit un "black" alors ca passe ... c'est vraiment l'expression directe d'une incapacite a faire face a une realite, suite a l'histoire de la France en Afrique.
> 
> ...



En fait, le phénomène n'est pas nouveau, aujourd'hui on dit un black au lieu d'un noir, tout comme naguère on disait un noir au lieu d'un nègre, alors qu'au départ, le mot nègre n'avait rien de péjoratif, ou de ségrégationniste, c'était juste l'énoncé d'un état de fait, et n'avait qu'une seule signification : que les noirs ont la peau plus foncée que les blancs.

En fait, la ségrégation (et le racisme qui en a ensuite découlé) est apparue comme une nécessité par chez nous, le jours où l'Europe a adopté l'esclavage comme solution au besoin de main d'&#339;uvre à bon marché pour ses colonies d'Amérique, il fallait bien les considérer comme des sous-hommes, car sans ça, les réduire en esclavage devenait moralement* indéfendable. Dans les temps qui ont précédé cette époque, les nègres bénéficiaient de la même considération que les "francs", nombre des chevaliers de l'éphémère royaume franc de Jérusalem avaient la peau noire, car ils venaient des royaumes chrétiens d'Afrique orientale, royaumes qui ont fourni nombre de contingents aux croisés, qui ne venaient pas tous d'Europe. Et si vous avez un doute, je vous invite à aller contempler la plus ancienne statue connue du plus célèbre de ces chevaliers en la cathédrale de Cologne, vous pourrez ainsi constater de visu que Saint Georges (oui, oui, celui qui a terrassé le dragon, et par le nom duquel il fait "so british" de jurer) était &#8230; Un nègre !

Comme quoi, la valeur des mots &#8230; D'ici quelques années, si la logique perdure, le mot "black" deviendra à son tour péjoratif, et on devra en trouver un autre 

Donc, le malaise ne vient pas du passé colonialiste de la France en Afrique, mais remonte plus loin, à celui de l'établissement des colonies américaines, et les français sont loin d'être les seuls en cause, anglais, portugais et espagnols n'ont pas fait mieux en cette matière !

En revanche, là, les européens n'ont rien inventé, ils se sont contenté de piquer l'idée aux arabes, qui ont instauré le système depuis bien plus longtemps (d'ailleurs, les esclaves noirs des colonies américaines ont été longtemps achetés à des marchands arabes, avant que les européens ne mettent leurs propres filières en place) ! :mouais:

(*) Il est bien entendu question là de la "morale chrétienne".


----------



## Karle (2 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait ...



Merci


----------



## Chang (2 Mai 2011)

Comme tu l'as compris le P de P77, renvoie a Professeur 77 ...  ...


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2011)

décidément l'histoire est en marche accélérée depuis 3 ans: Ben Laden tué par les forces spéciales US à 100 km d' islamabad.

ici:






par l'unité numéro 6 des Navy seals, une balle dans la tête.

2 hélicos impliqués, l'un est tombé en panne et a été détruit.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2011)

ils ont quand même mis presque 10 ans !!! (euh c'est pas un truc pour pouvoir faire un 2 em mandat et engrangé des voix au faite ?)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2011)

Mouais. Ben Laden c'est un peu le Steve Jobs d'Al Qaida. Ça va être un peu la panique au début, mais il est entouré de gens compétents. L'avenir de la boîte est assuré pour un bon moment.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2011)

Respect : champion du monde de cache-cache pendant 10 ans !  Reste que Mollah Omar est deuze !


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2011)

Le Mollah Omar a commander une kit polini pour faire mieux


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2011)

putain&#8230; ton correcteur orthographique est encore en panne&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2011)

Ce sont tous ces pauvres actionnaires, qui se sentent bien soulagés :mouais:

Et ne soyez pas inquiets pour l'écoulement de vos excédents monétaires, le pétrole baisse, mais le dollar monte, donc, pour ce qui est du prix à la pompe &#8230;


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2011)

Pas terrible, le lien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pas terrible, le lien.



Quoi ?  Du lien de premier choix, 100% pur chanvre indien cardé à la main ? pas terrible ? :hein:


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2011)

attention ça ne sent pas bon du tout.

d'après certains, l'intervention US aurait un rapport avec cette histoire intervenue plus tôt cette année.

ainsi que la visite de Mike Mullen, le général d'Etat major des armées US au Pakistan il y a moins de 15 jours.

mais là où ça se corse c'est que le "blog officieux de l'US navy" mentionne qu'en fait l'opération aurait eu lieu juste à côté d'un centre d'entrainement de l'armée pakistanaise...

ici on peut voir le lieu du crash de l'hélico US et la proximité du centre en question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> Mike Mullen, le général d'Etat major des armées US





> Chairman of the U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff Admiral Mike Mullen



Ben dis donc, les mutations dans l'armée de terre, aux states, c'est ultra-rapide, parce que dans l'article, le Mike Mullen en question, il était encore amiral dans l'US Navy (et chef d'état major inter-armées)


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, les mutations dans l'armée de terre, aux states, c'est ultra-rapide, parce que dans l'article, le Mike Mullen en question, il était encore amiral dans l'US Navy (et chef d'état major inter-armées)



Mike Mullen est Général d'Etat major des armées depuis 2007,  ça veut dire 2ème dans l'ordre de commandement de toutes les armes US après le Président. mais il reste amiral de l'US navy (ce sont d'ailleurs les navy seals qui sont intervenus).

pour compléter le précédent message, il paraît que le "manoir de Ben Laden" se trouve juste à droite du centre d'entrainement...

si ça se confirme, le Pakistan est très mal barré...


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2011)

Et toc !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> Mike Mullen est Général d'Etat major des armées depuis 2007



Pas "général", mais "chef" "chef d'état major", pas "général d'état major", relis mieux l'article que tu m'as mis en lien 



> L'amiral Michael Glenn "Mike" Mullen (né le 4 octobre 1946 à Los Angeles) est le 17e et actuel chef d'état-major des armées des États-Unis (Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff ou CJCS) depuis le 28 juin 2007.





tirhum a dit:


> Et toc !...



toc toc !


----------



## fedo (2 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas "général", mais "chef" "chef d'état major", pas "général d'état major", relis mieux l'article que tu m'as mis en lien
> 
> 
> toc toc !



z'cuse moi je suis pas champion des grades militaires

apparemment ils ont balancé son corps à la mer car y avait personne qui voulait du corps (et personne ne voulait en faire une icône).

incroyable: le twitter de l'opération !!!!!!!!

ça s'est donc passé il y a 12 heures.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2011)

a quand le film ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2011)

dites les verts, vous pouvez laisser un peu de champ libre aux autres et éviter de faire fil RSS sur Ben Laden pendant 2 semaines. 16/18 messages et 19 avec celui-là&#8230; 

Même principe que pour le Tsunami.

(et pour Pascal77, t'es pas obligé de répondre à tous les messages &#8230


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2011)

*mais le billet, lui, reste à prix fixe...*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dites les verts, vous pouvez laisser un peu de champ libre aux autres et éviter de faire fil RSS sur Ben Laden pendant 2 semaines. 16/18 messages et 19 avec celui-là
> 
> Même principe que pour le Tsunami.
> 
> (et pour Pascal77, t'es pas obligé de répondre à tous les messages )




Tu t'emmerdes en ce moment ?


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu t'emmerdes en ce moment ?



non, j'achète des vélos.  (et j'en offre même !  )


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> a quand le film ?



Ils sont trop forts, ces ricains !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

On s'en braaaaaaaaaanle ! 

Où est l'intérêt ? 
Bientôt on aura le droit à une fine description de la couleur des étrons de chaque candidat..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------

Oups, trompé de fil. Je croyais que c'était non-actualités amusiantes...ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Bah, DSK ou SDF, y'a toujours besoin de s'abriter dans un porche, ça renforce son image populaire.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2011)

Le sperme suisse est très demandé


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2011)

moi qui pensais faire un commentaire déobligeant, c'est juste une histoire vache :rateau:


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le sperme suisse est très demandé



Déjà bu    ... En 2006 !!!!!
(3ème "pub")


----------



## fedo (6 Mai 2011)

la revanche du travail sur la rente


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2011)

*Un habitant d'Austin (Texas) recherche désespérément son perroquet bilingue.*

C'est un perroquet gris du Gabon, appelé Mino. Vous pouvez vous adresser à lui en anglais ou en chinois mandarin.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

EDIT rien


----------



## patlek (9 Mai 2011)

Une offre qui ne se refuse pas...

http://people.aliceadsl.plurielles....ddleton-future-star-du-porno-6443107-536.html

Et si é veux pas, moi... pour 4 millions de dollarzz... et d' ailleurs si elle veut bien, moi, pour... pppffffllllllll... 2 miilions de dollarzzzz, je veux bien faire l' acteur avec elle.(çà me donnerait l' impression d' etre un peu intronisé dans la famille royale brita-nique)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2011)

*Des sourds-muets poignardés dans un bar pour avoir parlé par signes...*

Un groupe de sourds-muets a été poignardé dans un bar dHallendale Beach,(Floride) parce quune femme, membre dun gang, avait pris leurs gestes pour des signes de gang.


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2011)

Gadget ? Allez, dites moi que non..
En tous cas ça fait envie quand je vois ce qu'on arrive à sortir d'un iPhone via quelques chouettes applis.



J'ai pas trouvé de posts là dessus dans les forums (mais je n'ai peut-être pas su chercher).


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2011)

à priori très approximatif ! 

et il n'y a pas beaucoup de fils dessus non


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2011)

*dis-moi ce que tu sens...*


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

Ah&#8230; Ben zut, alors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah&#8230; Ben zut, alors...



Là, il y a un truc qui m'échappe un peu : d'habitude, quand il y a des tensions au niveau de la production de pétrole, ça fait plutôt grimper son prix, or là, ça le fait chuter, et pas qu'un peu ? keskispasse ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, il y a un truc qui m'échappe un peu : d'habitude, quand il y a des tensions au niveau de la production de pétrole, ça fait plutôt grimper son prix, or là, ça le fait chuter, et pas qu'un peu ? keskispasse ?



clic...


----------



## fedo (10 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, il y a un truc qui m'échappe un peu : d'habitude, quand il y a des tensions au niveau de la production de pétrole, ça fait plutôt grimper son prix, or là, ça le fait chuter, et pas qu'un peu ? keskispasse ?



c'est juste quand tu es un fond occidental (tes clients sont nationaux), tu ne peux justifier tes pertes par des mauvaises nouvelles prévisibles de ton pays alors tu racontes n'importe quoi ou parce que tu as pris des positions suivistes stupides dans des bulles à trajectoire parabolique (ça monte vite et ça descend à la verticale).

parce qu'en fait il n'y a plus de place pour stocker les barils car les stocks de brut débordent aux USA.
il faut relier cette information directement avec le phénomène spéculatif des fonds/négociants qui prennent livraisons sur les contrats car ils anticipent une hausse du baril (à cause des tensions géopolitiques) et parce que ce faisant il n'y a pas les pénalités à payer en cas d'option de non livraison. 
mais ces gros crétins ne regardent pas suffisamment du côté de la consommation et des stocks. du coup quand tu prends livraison pour remettre le brut sur le marché au point le plus haut et bien tu ne peux plus le stocker par manque de place. par conséquent tu es obligé de remettre tes barils sur le marché !!!
de ce fait, des millions de barils arrivent sur le marché d'un seul coup ce qui fait baisser les cours brutalement et juste après tous les fonds spéculatifs coupent leurs positions et passent vendeur ce qui amplifie le mouvement.

voilà l'histoire en raccourci car il y a bien d'autres paramètres.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2011)

Moué, c'est toute une démarche la spéculation :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mai 2011)

*Foxconn : les employés doivent signer une clause de non-suicide*


----------



## Fìx (10 Mai 2011)

Le 30 décembre 2011, le jour qui n'existera pas aux Iles Samoa


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2011)

Vous aussi vous pensez que :

1. La France distribue plus d'aides sociales que les autres pays d'Europe
2. Les montants des minima sociaux sont plus importants en France
3. On peut gagner davantage en touchant les minima sociaux qu'en travaillant 
4. Les personnes aidées ont en plus des petits avantages que n'ont pas les smicards
5. Les étrangers peuvent profiter facilement de ces minima sociaux

Cet article est pour vous alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Vous aussi vous pensez que :
> 
> 1. La France distribue plus d'aides sociales que les autres pays d'Europe
> 2. Les montants des minima sociaux sont plus importants en France
> ...



Pour le 3, on ne peut effectivement pas dire ça, mais c'est juste limite. Pour gagner 50 de plus en bossant comme FreeLance qu'en restant chez soi à toucher les Assedic, c'est pas super motivant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour le 3, on ne peut effectivement pas dire ça, mais c'est juste limite. Pour gagner 50 de plus en bossant comme FreeLance qu'en restant chez soi à toucher les Assedic, c'est pas super motivant...



Oh, il y a pire, je vois le cas de ma femme, assistante maternelle : en septembre, les trois enfants qu'elle gardait sont scolarisés, elle s'inscrit donc au chômage, qui lui attribue une indemnité journalière de 70% de ses salaires précédents. En septembre, elle reprend la garde d'un nouvel enfant, donc chaque mois, lui est déduit de ses indemnités 40% de son salaire brut. En janvier, second enfant gardé. On se dit "ça va améliorer la situation"  Ben nan, parce que ses deux salaires atteignant les 70% de son salaire précédent, elle ne touche plus rien des assedic. Résultat : à 5  près (par mois), elle gagne la même chose en gardant deux enfants qu'en en gardant un seul. Travailler plus pour gagner plus, qu'il disait, le nainbruti ! 

Il y a une statistique qui manque dans les questions de JPTK :

6. La France est elle le pays de l'UE où il y a le plus de travailleurs dont le faible salaire les maintient en dessous du seuil de pauvreté (et ces travailleurs ne sont pas tous des immigrés clandestins, loin s'en faut !) ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour le 3, on ne peut effectivement pas dire ça, mais c'est juste limite. Pour gagner 50 de plus en bossant comme FreeLance qu'en restant chez soi à toucher les Assedic, c'est pas super motivant...



Je me suis fait la même réflexion. Et c'est vrai que lorsque l'on se pose la question de savoir si c'est plus intéressant de travailler ou de toucher des aides, il y a malaise. 

Par exemple, je loue un appartement dont j'ai encore le crédit sur le dos. Les locataires ne travaillent pas et sont sur l'aide sociale et ils touchent plus que moi en tant que chefs d'entreprise non soumis à un salaire fixe. 

Ne pas me travailler m'ennuierait, mais je pourrais être 100% du temps modo sur MacG par exemple et bénéficié des aides de l'état, mais non, je ne veux pas faire ça, car je trouve ça immoral. Mais tout le monde n'a pas cette mentalité et " arnaquer " l'état est un sport assez rependu chez certaines personnes et du coup, je peux comprendre que le discours de ce ministre puisse toucher pas mal de monde.

Que la globalité des personnes soumises au RSA ne soit pas des escrocs est un fait, mais le public ne voit que le 0,01% de profiteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2011)

Pour le 



> "à toucher les ASSEDIC"



Je rappelle que les titulaires d'une allocation ASSEDIC ne sont pas des assistés, mais des sinistrés, pour toucher des ASSEDIC, il faut avoir cotisé, c'est une assurance, pas une assistance !


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Ne pas me travailler m'ennuierait, mais je pourrais être 100% du temps modo sur MacG par exemple et bénéficié des aides de l'état, mais non, je ne veux pas faire ça, car je trouve ça immoral. *Mais tout le monde n'a pas cette mentalité et " arnaquer " l'état est un sport assez rependu chez certaines personnes* et du coup, je peux comprendre que le discours de ce ministre puisse toucher pas mal de monde.



euh...



gwen a dit:


> Que la globalité des personnes soumises au RSA ne soit pas des escrocs est un fait, *mais le public ne voit que le 0,01% de profiteur.*



 y a pas comme une contradiction là ? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je rappelle que les titulaires d'une allocation ASSEDIC ne sont pas des assistés, mais des sinistrés, pour toucher des ASSEDIC, il faut avoir cotisé, c'est une assurance, pas une assistance !



Tout à fait, tout comme le RSA est un droit. En tout cas ce qu'a dit ce crétin de Wausquiez est faux sur toute la ligne mais OUI en effet, le gros problème c'est avant tout que le SMIC est trop bas et le peu d'écart n'encourage pas à bosser. Mais franchement... pourquoi dans ce cas c'est toujours par le bas qu'on veut niveler ?? Avec des loyers à 500 &#8364; minimum, le smic c'est plus possible.

Mais bon surtout moi j'en peux plus d'entendre des clichés à la con. Entre les profs qui bossent 20h par semaine, les patrons qui sont tous pourris, les mec qui touchent le RSA et qui bossent au black et qui roule en BMW, y a un moment faut arrêter, arrêter de stigmatiser des ensembles en prenant des cas minoritaires et arrêter d'analyser des problèmes complexes par le seul prisme de son expérience, genre "j'avais un voisin qui", "moi où je travaillais et bein y en avaient qui". :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (11 Mai 2011)

Une fois j'ai entendu un mec qui disait _"diviser pour mieux régner"_, mais je sais plus qui.


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2011)

Pour compléter les 5 idées reçues, un précédent article du monde :

"Assistanat" : les mauvais exemples de Laurent Wauquiez


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Une fois j'ai entendu un mec qui disait _"diviser pour mieux régner"_, mais je sais plus qui.



Ne généralise pas s'il te plaît.


----------



## fedo (11 Mai 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Avec des loyers à 500  minimum, le smic c'est plus possible.
> 
> Mais bon surtout moi j'en peux plus d'entendre des clichés à la con.



exact.
la rente c'est toujours un problème en économie et le RSA n'est pas une solution parfaite.

mais le lien avec le prix des loyers est judicieux. on a créé des niches fiscales immobilières qui permettent aux tranches des plus hauts revenus de devenir rentiers en plus de leur salaire en investissant dans l'immobilier et en le mettant à la location.
et avec le jeu des aides aux logements ça pousse les loyers à la hausse, d'une part à cause de l'offre réduite et d'autre part parce que le propriétaire préfère être payé par les aides aux logements des CAF parce qu'elles sont solvables.

bref, qui est le pire rentier ? le chômeur diplômé en fin de droit qui touche le RSA
ou le jeune diplômé au chômage et ne pouvant toucher les ASSEDIC car il n'a pu pas cotiser assez longtemps ou du tout 

ou le cadre supérieur qui défiscalise ses revenus et qui fait rentrer directement l'argent des CAF (donc des autres salariés) dans son patrimoine

dans une situation grave, certains rentiers renoncent même à une partie de celle-ci.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> euh...
> y a pas comme une contradiction là ?



Non, aucune, les profiteurs sont peux nombreux, mais on ne voit qu'eux et comme ils sont peu punis, il suffit d'en connaître un pour généraliser. Ensuite, il y a les vrais fraudeurs, ceux dont c'est le métier et ceux qui font ça vraiment très rarement, mais qui rêvent de le faire un peu plus sans oser  . 



JPTK a dit:


> les patrons qui sont tous pourris



Ça, qu'est-ce que je peux l'entendre depuis que j'ai monté une SARL. C'est impressionnant. 
Même les gens du syndicat qui a aidé mon collègue lors de son licenciement et qui l'a soutenu au prud'homme changent de trottoir maintenant et le traitent comme un pestiféré. On lui a même sorti qu'ils n'étaient plus du même monde maintenant qu'il est patron.

Pourtant, il n'a pas changé


----------



## jugnin (11 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pourtant, il n'a pas changé



Ben si, il est patron. 

[YOUTUBE]HJzUrz_yoVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mai 2011)

Je suis sur qu'il l'a fait expres rien que pour .....


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

?!...


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ?!...



Tu n'as pas vu de quelle manière il m'a regardé quand je suis allé voir son auto portrait._ ( Il ressemble à James Bond version spaghetti)._ 
Je suis sur qu'il m'en veut.  :rose:


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Et c'est une actu amusante ?!&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2011)

Y'a qu'à le rediriger&#8230;


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est une actu amusante ?!&#8230;



Excusez-moi...J'ai sûrement mal posté...Je me croyais au bar.:rose:
Faites comme si je n'avais rien écris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est une actu amusante ?!


Oui




Ah ah ah ah.



Voila voila voila.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Une fois j'ai entendu un mec qui disait _"diviser pour mieux régner"_, mais je sais plus qui.



Euclide, non ?


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2011)

Je manque d'éléments pour confirmer...


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Oui !...
Sauvez les jugnains !... 





> Mgr  d'Ornellas évoque aussi un projet de formation pour lutter contre l'alcoolisme des jeunes.


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2011)

Rennes c'est en bretagne ? il peu quelque chose contre derennes ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

Traducteur ?!&#8230;


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je manque d'éléments pour confirmer...



nous étions saoûls ! Amok nous avait emmené, Socrate, Platon, Euclide, DocEvil et moi, pour boire des verres après avoir discuté chez Homère mais Héraclite avait cassé l'ambiance en disant _"Tu vois, à la Terrasse, c'est le bordel avec la Horde©, yen a qui ont le droit de foutre le bordel et pas d'autre, c'est n'importe quoi !"_ donc nous nous étions barré, P77 était rentré chez lui car il était fatigué (tu parles, il n'avait pas fini ses mots croisés) alors voilà, on se retrouve à boire du vin devant de jeunes éphèbes aux corps sculptés aussi beau que des WebO et à plaisanter pis Euclide sort ça, juste après avoir vomi ah putain, on a ri, tellement que Socrate s'est étouffé avec un noyau de cerise  :rose:

je te dis pas comment Euclide a fait profil bas pendant des semaines j'avais failli le bannir sur ce coup-là

c'est un temps que les moins de Chaton ne peuvent pas connaitre !


----------



## jugnin (11 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui !...
> Sauvez les jugnains !...



Vous comprenez rien à nos problèmes !


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> *Pôv' con.*


Modération !&#8230;


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

ah non ! pour une fois qu'il dit un truc sensé !


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Vous comprenez rien à nos problèmes !



l'alcool est ton ennemi, fuir l'ennemi est lâche


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

Une famille risque la prison pour un renard apprivoisé



> «sauvage et *nuisible*»



le même genre de connerie est dite sur les loups dans les Alpes et les ours dans les Pyrénéens !


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

Bah, la rage nest pas éradiquée depuis si longtemps, le renard na pas fini davoir mauvaise presse dans limaginaire collectif. Quant au loup (lours, jen sais rien), cest quand même un débat autrement plus complexe.



> «La France est un pays fermé, même pas capable d'accueillir un renard. Ce n'est pas une décision juste», a regretté Didier Delanes. «Je ne rendrai jamais mon renard et s'ils le veulent qu'ils viennent le chercher», a-t-il ajouté, entouré d'une vingtaine de proches et membres de la famille. Les enfants portaient un T-shirt avec la photo de Zouzou et tenaient une pancarte «Zouzou on t'aime».



Ouais, ils en font pas trop, ça, va :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Ouais, mauvaise approche.
Appeller son renard "Zouzou" ça tombe sous le coup de la cruauté envers les animaux, non ?
Comment qu'il va passer pour un york à mémère à l'école, le renard, avec un nom grotesque comme ça !


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Une famille risque la prison pour un renard apprivoisé
> 
> 
> 
> le même genre de connerie est dite sur les loups dans les Alpes et les ours dans les Pyrénéens !



Et puis jsuis désolé, mais quand touvres ta boîtes de chocolat à Noël et que tu tombes nez-à-nez avec un ours, ça surprend !


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

Ça y est, ce qu'on pressentait est arrivé, Maître Collard change de patronyme! Adieu les ailes (de sa gigantesque c****rie) et bonjour les haines, il est désormais au FN (Frustrés Nationaux)!


----------



## fedo (12 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Ça y est, ce qu'on pressentait est arrivé, Maître Collard change de patronyme! Adieu les ailes (de sa gigantesque c****rie) et bonjour les haines, il est désormais au FN (Frustrés Nationaux)!



il cherche également à utiliser  la vaguellette Marine le Pen pour faire parler de lui car il doit ramer...

dans 1 an et demi il retournera sa veste.

sinon voici la bonne nouvelle et le fameux "gaufrage" qui bizarrement ne fait pas encore parler de lui dans les grands médias. et pourtant ça continue de baisser.
remerciez les Grecs et Barack Obama pour la baisse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> remerciez les Grecs et Barack Obama pour la baisse.



Si ça ne t'ennuie pas, je vais attendre de voir la baisse à la pompe pour dire merci, parce que d'ici à ce que la différence finisse directement dans les poches des actionnaires de Total ou d'Elf &#8230;


----------



## fedo (12 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si ça ne t'ennuie pas, je vais attendre de voir la baisse à la pompe pour dire merci, parce que d'ici à ce que la différence finisse directement dans les poches des actionnaires de Total ou d'Elf &#8230;



ça malheureusement ça prendra plus de temps car le brut libyen de très bonne qualité fait défaut.  et les pénuries de carburant en Russie empêchent désormais l'approvisionnement de l'Europe en produits raffinés russes (vous seriez surpris de la provenance du carburant...).
et sinon Total et Elf ont fusionné il y a déjà longtemps. mais avec la baisse du prix du baril quasi verticale, l'action suit la même trajectoire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si ça ne t'ennuie pas, je vais attendre de voir la baisse à la pompe pour dire merci, parce que d'ici à ce que la différence finisse directement dans les poches des actionnaires de Total ou d'Elf



D'Elf ?
On racle ! (le fond de leurs poches) et le tour est joué.


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'Elf ?
> On racle ! (le fond de leurs poches) et le tour est joué.



De haute volée. Respect 

J'aurais plutôt fait un jeu de mot avec Alf, personnellement mais bon, ça fait un peu pythié..


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

C'est fini vos vannes d'intellos, oui ? Et puis faut vraiment être un troll pour parler d'Elf au bar !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2011)

... dans la Porsche Tranquille ou l'Audi Cointreau de Borloo  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ​
> 
> ... dans la Porsche Tranquille ou l'Audi Cointreau de Borloo  :mouais:


Ah ben tiens !...
Quelle surprise !... :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mai 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et le bidon d'Elf, on le met où???



heu... 3 lettres...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> heu... 3 lettres...



LCM


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Ça y est, ce qu'on pressentait est arrivé, Maître Collard change de patronyme! Adieu les ailes (de sa gigantesque c****rie) et bonjour les haines, il est désormais au FN (Frustrés Nationaux)!



Je vais dire un truc pas sympa pour la préfecture de l'Allier qui doit en avoir marre de cette image, mais y'a une logique dans son parcours : il a commencé sa carrière politique en étant candidat pour des élections à... Vichy.

enfin c'est pas pire que ce journaleux d'Inter qui a un jour dit les "vichystes" au lieu de "vichyssois" pour désigner les habitants de cette ville. 

EDIT : vichy n'est pas la préf de l'Allier. C'est Moulins.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi les humains raisonnent-ils très bien dans certains contextes et très mal dans d&#8217;autres ?


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

j'ai connu des gelbes plus drôle :rateau:

pour ne pas flooder : les dessous de la belgique 

sinon, il voulait manger un (petit) suisse :affraid:


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

non, c'est juste la version poli 

sinon les schtroumpfs seraient communistes et nazis


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2011)

Djeunes !...


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2011)

Alliot marie n' a jamais été "jeune", donc.
http://www.planet.fr/dossiers-de-la...eurs-photos-jeunesse.70610.1466.html?page=0,3


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Djeunes !...



C'est moi, ou le jeune Strauss-Kahn, il a un air de famille avec Web'O ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2011)

"Le combat des chefs" ?!&#8230; 


> _"Ils sont une poignée à truster le pognon, les bagnoles et les sièges pour les copains"_


:rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> "Le combat des chefs" ?!
> :rateau:



mais non, ils sont très copains:


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2011)

Image postée tout à fait en rapport avec l'article...


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2011)

kadhafi nouveau champion de cache cache ?


----------



## fedo (14 Mai 2011)

un navire de Sea Sheperd échappe aux pirates somaliens grâce à sa peinture de camouflage très "marine chinoise".
et possiblement parce que les hommes de quart portaient des gilets pare-balles.


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2011)

Sea Sheperd ayant des méthodes de pirates (abordage par exemple), les somaliens ont peu être eu peur :love:


----------



## fedo (15 Mai 2011)

c'est déjà 14 juillet pour François Hollande 

ou alors ils ne peuvent vraiment plus le blairer au FMI !!!! (complot greco-irlando-portugais de la CIA inside)

trop fort ce Dominique


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2011)

OUARF ouarf OuarF oUARF ouarf ouArf
:love:
:love::love:
:love::love::love:
Enfin ! Une actualité amusante !

@ fedo _Bis repetita placent_


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2011)

Avec des gueststar ça va reprendre un peu NewYork Unité Spécial


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2011)

Comme pour Fukushima, merci de garder votre sang-froid (message en vert iPhone)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2011)

*La Justice brésilienne reconnaît à une femme le droit de regarder des films pornos et de se masturber au travail* (article en anglais)

Apparemment, elle est comptable et souffre d'anxiété sévère et d'hypersexualité. Mais c'est peut-être aussi juste un hoax...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2011)

"In the New York case, Mr. Browne [porte-parole du NYPD] said that it was about 1 p.m. on Saturday when the maid, a 32-year-old woman, entered Mr. Strauss-Kahns suite  Room 2806  believing it was unoccupied. Mr. Browne said that the suite, *which cost $3,000 a night*, had a foyer, a conference room, a living room and a bedroom, and that Mr. Strauss-Khan had checked in on Friday" (Source : http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/15/n...rested-and-accused-of-sexual-attack.html?_r=1)

Seul dans une suite à 3000 dollars la nuit... Les Grecs vont apprécier encore plus leur plan d'austérité.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Bon, si certains ont envie de gagner 24h de repos des que je rentre, continuez.


Si vous voulez vous repaître de ce qui se passe
Et faire des spéculations, il y a ça.


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2011)

La politique, c'est au comptoir. Les polémiques aussi.


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2011)

Bon, stop. Je suis dans le TGV  Parlez du Losc jusqu'à mon retour mais là STOP !


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2011)

Bien. Un candidat désigné pour une autre fonction.   Quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2011)

*Pour retrouver sa mère, un gamin fugueur parcourt près de 1000 km. Dans la mauvaise direction, malheureusement.*

Bien fait. L'avait qu'à suivre les cours de géo à l'école, au lieu de sécher.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Pour retrouver sa mère, un gamin fugueur parcourt près de 1000 km. Dans la mauvaise direction, malheureusement.*
> 
> Bien fait. L'avait qu'à suivre les cours de géo à l'école, au lieu de sécher.



Ca prouve surtout que les petits d'homme ont moins le sens de l'orientation que les toutous...


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mais avoue que c'est difficile de ne pas parler politique quand le sujet est politique...


Non, le sujet est juste inepte. Quand je vois mon lecteur RSS afficher 32 (32 !) titres la-dessus sur un total de 37, et un seul sur un massacre au Congo, et un seul autre sur la Syrie, et aucun sur la Lybie ni le Japon...
Mais c'est vrai que ceux-la n'ont plus d'importance, ils ont plus de 24 h 

Sinon, retour aux fondamentaux pour le principe actif du Viagra®


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2011)

on sait déjà qu'il aura pas besoins de piolet


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2011)

je viens de bannir 2 membres 24h*, je déteste faire ça !  et je ne remercie pas certains de mes confrères ! 

bref&#8230;

la prochaine fois, vous serez prévenus.

edit : *ça n'a rien de personnel


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2011)

un service civil obligatoire ?



> Il s'agirait de missions de service public pour lesquels les jeunes seraient rémunérés 350  par mois. Une proposition chiffrée entre 1,8 et 2 milliards d'euros



gardez cette argent et proposer de vrai création d'emploi aux jeunes bordel !


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> gardez cette argent et proposer de vrai création d'emploi aux jeunes bordel !



Après une formation de leur langue maternelle, bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

J'avais ouvert ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/un-sans-faute-630812.html par cela : http://forums.macg.co/8038262-post1.html


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2011)

La France championne d'Europe&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> La France championne d'Europe



Bof, toujours la même rengaine des éditeurs "les logiciels piratés nous font perdre 1,9 milliards d'", ça c'est l'étude qu'ils citent, mais l'étude qui dit que si la majorité des gens qui piratent ne pouvaient pas pirater ces logiciels, ils ne les achèteraient de toute façon pas, celle là, ils ne la mettent pas en avant


----------



## subsole (18 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, toujours la même rengaine des éditeurs "les logiciels piratés nous font perdre 1,9 milliards d'", ça c'est l'étude qu'ils citent, mais l'étude qui dit que si la majorité des gens qui piratent ne pouvaient pas pirater ces logiciels, ils ne les achèteraient de toute façon pas, celle là, ils ne la mettent pas en avant



C'est bon ça.
je n'ai pas de _***jet privé_, je devrais en volé un. De toute façon, je ne peux pas me le payer.
***Vous pouvez remplacer  _jet privé_ par vos désirs matériels les plus fous. Attention tout de même, ça fonctionne mieux avec le dématérialisé. ^^


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


> C'est bon ça.
> je n'ai pas de _***jet privé_, je devrais en volé un. De toute façon, je ne peux pas me le payer.
> ***Vous pouvez remplacer  _jet privé_ par vos désirs matériels les plus fous. Attention tout de même, ça fonctionne mieux avec le dématérialisé. ^^



Bé nan.
Parce que si tu voles un jet privé, son légitime propriétaire _perd effectivement_ de l'argent.
Si tu pirates un logiciel que tu n'aurais pas acheté, son éditeur ne perd pas un centime. Il n'y a même pas de manque à gagner, vu que tu ne l'aurais pas acheté.

Ca ne justifie pas le piratage, c'est juste pour dire que les cris d'orfraie des éditeurs ne sont pas forcément très...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2011)

Pis un jet privé ça rentre pas sur une clé USB. Eh!


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca ne justifie pas le piratage, c'est juste pour dire que les *cris d'or frais* des éditeurs ne sont pas forcément très...



quoique


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parce que si tu voles un jet privé, son légitime propriétaire _perd effectivement_ de l'argent.



Cela dit, être propriétaire d'un jet privé (ou même d'un coucou de tourisme ou d'un hélicoptère) illustre parfaitement la maxime communiste : "la propriété, c'est le vol" ! 

:rateau:


----------



## loustic (18 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, être propriétaire d'un jet privé (ou même d'un coucou de tourisme ou d'un hélicoptère) illustre parfaitement la maxime communiste : "la propriété, c'est le vol" !
> 
> :rateau:



Proudhon qui a critiqué la propriété est passé de "La propriété c'est le vol" à "La propriété c'est la liberté". On pourrait en déduire que : vol = liberté. Vérifié dans le cas du vol en jet, mais invérifiable dans le cas du vol à l'étalage en jet.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2011)

*elle va faire des jaloux...*


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2011)

Faut se méfier des pasteques:

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...vague-d-explosions-de-pasteques-en-chine.html


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2011)

plus fort que les haricots sauteurs mexicains (fameux cadeaux pif gadget)


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2011)

Les célèbres Pifitos (!).


----------



## subsole (18 Mai 2011)

Pirater un truc que l'on aurait pas acheter pour s'en servir, je trouve ça limite fallacieux et intellectuellement tordu.
Sinon, je pense que l'on pouvait garer son Jet privé dans une clé USB avec Flight Simulator.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Pirater un truc que l'on aurait pas acheter pour s'en servir, je trouve ça limite fallacieux et intellectuellement tordu.



Les gens qui piratent des trucs qu'ils n'auraient pas acheté c'est généralement par manque de moyens, c'est ce qui fait d'eux des criminels, il n'y a pas que de richissimes bobos, qui piratent, et comme de nos jours, c'est un crime d'être pauvre


----------



## subsole (18 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les gens qui piratent des trucs qu'ils n'auraient pas acheté c'est généralement par manque de moyens, c'est ce qui fait d'eux des criminels, il n'y a pas que de richissimes bobos, qui piratent, et comme de nos jours, c'est un crime d'être pauvre &#8230;



Non, c'est un "crime" de prendre dans la poche du voisin sans sans permission.
Le fait d'être pauvre ne légalise pas le vol.
Tu veux un truc _polémique_ _victor_ et "provoc"  :
Seuls les bobos friqués et les assistés peuvent voter à gauche, les autres n'en ont pas les moyens.
Celle-là je vais la mettre dans "Aphorismes et pensées courtes."


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Non, c'est un "crime" de prendre dans la poche du voisin sans sans permission.
> Le fait d'être pauvre ne légalise pas le vol.
> Tu veux un truc _polémique_ _victor_ et "provoc"  :
> Seuls les bobos friqués et les assistés peuvent voter à gauche, les autres n'en ont pas les moyens.
> Celle-là je vais la mettre dans "Aphorismes et pensées courtes."



Tu vas surtout te la mettre où je pense.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2011)

Il existe une violence économique dirigée contre les pauvres qui est un crime pire que le vol. Et beaucoup d'hommes de droite l'ont pensé. "De toutes les aristocraties, la pire est celle de l'argent" (Napoléon).

Pour ne pas flooder :


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/8521245/Man-tries-to-take-pony-on-train.html


Pas de mauvais esprit, SVP : "to take a pony on train" ne veut pas dire "se faire un poney dans le train"...


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu pirates un logiciel que tu n'aurais pas acheté, son éditeur ne perd pas un centime. Il n'y a même pas de manque à gagner, vu que tu ne l'aurais pas acheté.



En effet, mais est-ce que ce logiciel peut apporter une plus-value à ton ordinateur lors de sa revente ?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2011)

moi je ne pirate pas, moi je paie des logiciels qui ne fonctionnent pas sous ce pauvre mac ... pourtant il y  avait bien noté " système exploitation MAC OS  x 10.4 et suite" ... ils ont juste oublier de preciser "processeur intel "  :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mai 2011)

De mon côté je me contente des logiciels gratos, c'est moins cher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Non, c'est un "crime" de prendre dans la poche du voisin sans sans permission.



Pas du tout ! Ce qui est un crime, c'est de "porter préjudice", or dans le cas que nous examinons, l'élément que la soit-disant victime cherche à tout prix à occulter, c'est cette absence de préjudice.

Soyons clair : je ne déculpabilise personne, mais par contre, je démontre que les plaignants sont eux aussi coupables, coupables de se plaindre d'un préjudice imaginaire, d'un manque à gagner inexistant (dans le domaine du piratage par des particuliers, je n'inclue pas celui des entreprises dans le raisonnement, car là, il y a effectivement manque à gagner pour les éditeurs, car les logiciels piratés auraient du être achetés, puisqu'ils induisent une valeur ajoutée).


----------



## fedo (18 Mai 2011)

comment perdre du poids en forêt


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les pastèques explosent toutes seules en Chine



(vu plus haut  )




patlek a dit:


> Faut se méfier des pasteques:
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...vague-d-explosions-de-pasteques-en-chine.html


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2011)

La liqueur séminale intelligente


----------



## fedo (19 Mai 2011)

la palme d'or du tragi-comique déjà remise :afraid:


----------



## subsole (19 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu vas surtout te la mettre où je pense.



  DSK, sors du corps de jugnin. 

DSK et la clé des champs 
La clé électronique de la chambre pourrait le condamner ou le sauver.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2011)

Abus sexuel sur poney!


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Abus sexuel sur poney!



j'aime beaucoup l'idée d'un *Ranch à Blangy/Bresle*&#8230;*et la vallée de la Bresle (petit fleuve côtier) est sûrement le grand Canyon aussi pendant qu'on y est !!   (bon, ok le relief est très marqué mais quand même&#8230;  )

encore un complot, j'en suis sûr !    c'était sûrement des relations consenties et monnayées !


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2011)

la vrai question n'est pas la, mais plutôt pourquoi un mec de Nice lit le courrier picard  ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> j'aime beaucoup l'idée d'un *Ranch à Blangy/Bresle*&#8230;*et la vallée de la Bresle (petit fleuve côtier) est sûrement le grand Canyon aussi pendant qu'on y est !!   (bon, ok le relief est très marqué mais quand même&#8230;  )
> 
> encore un complot, j'en suis sûr !    c'était sûrement des relations consenties et monnayées !



Haaaa, la vallée de la Bresle, un mélange (pas trop) exotique de Picardie et Normandie, autant dire que les foies sont mis à rude épreuve dans cette contrée (pas trop) sauvage ! 



macinside a dit:


> la vrai question n'est pas la, mais plutôt pourquoi un mec de Nice lit le courrier picard  ?


Rien de se qui se rapporte aux poneys n'échappe à Djipi...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> la vrai question n'est pas la, mais plutôt pourquoi un mec de Nice lit le courrier picard  ?



J'aime bien la littérature exotique. Les comportements étranges des indigènes de ces contrées reculées me fascinent.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aime bien la littérature exotique. Les comportements étranges des indigènes de ces contrées reculées me fascinent.


... et ils n'ont même pas envie d'émigrer en France !


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2011)

loustic a dit:


> ... et ils n'ont même pas envie d'émigrer en France !



ah bah, je l'ai fait moi bon, au début, on trouve les gens peu aimables et pas franchement très portés sur l'ouverture, tous les clichés des français quoi après on s'y fait, on se fait à tout d'ailleurs mais n'empêche, quel bonheur de voir les gens vous regarder bizarrement quand devant une grosse averse on crie "ah bin ch'o, c'é eune bonne drache !"

voilà n'empêche, le seul autre picard que je connais ici bah ch'é min tiot cousin !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah bah, je l'ai fait moi&#8230; bon, au début, on trouve les gens peu aimables et pas franchement très portés sur l'ouverture, tous les clichés des français quoi&#8230; après on s'y fait, on se fait à tout d'ailleurs&#8230; mais n'empêche, quel bonheur de voir les gens vous regarder bizarrement quand devant une grosse averse on crie "ah bin ch'o, c'é eune bonne drache !"
> 
> voilà&#8230; n'empêche, le seul autre picard que je connais ici&#8230; bah ch'é min tiot cousin !


En même temps t'es pas allé dans une contrée moins reculée.
Au nord d'Aix en Provence c'est du pareil au même: sauvages et compagnie. Je suis sûr qu'y pas moins de dégénérés pédo-zoophiles à Brest qu'à Maubeuge.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2011)

ah mais c'est qu'ici, il n'y a aucun dégénéré&#8230; sauf la vieille aristocratie bretonno-vendéenne et les descendants d'esclavagistes&#8230;

bon, j'avoue faire l'impasse sur les vendéens&#8230; vous voyez M. Nountchak, le charentais, bah, ce sont les mêmes&#8230; :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps t'es pas allé dans une contrée moins reculée.
> Au nord d'Aix en Provence c'est du pareil au même: sauvages et compagnie. Je suis sûr qu'y pas moins de dégénérés pédo-zoophiles à Brest qu'à Maubeuge.



Cela dit, les picards, eux, ils sont tellement au nord qu'ils s'en sont même spécialisé dans les surgelés, c'est dire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mai 2011)

*y'a pas marqué "Parking", là...* :rateau:


----------



## fedo (21 Mai 2011)

encore un rendez-vous manqué pour la fin du monde.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'a pas marqué "Parking", là...* :rateau:



purée, j'ai bien fait de venir en voiture !! 

à Thouaré, t'as quand même le choix : un champ (pas trop dangereux), une maison (casse possible), une voie de chemin de fer (là, ils ont eu du bol, ni train ni grave électrocution) ou la Loire&#8230; et là, t'as intérêt que la nacelle ne chavire pas à l'arrivée parce que même à marée basse, t'as peu de chances de pouvoir tenir jusqu'à une levée&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> encore un rendez-vous manqué pour la fin du monde.



Dans le genre prédiction à la con, il y a aussi le dernier exploit d'Elisabeth Tessier qui avait prédit que 2011 serait une année géniale pour DSK.


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> encore un rendez-vous manqué pour la fin du monde.



je viens de me prendre un whisky pour fêter ça :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> encore un rendez-vous manqué pour la fin du monde.





> Le maire de New York *Michael Bloomberg*, qui est juif et  donc, selon Camping, n'ira pas au ciel rejoindre Jésus et Dieu le Père,  s'est engagé lors de son émission radio de vendredi à suspendre le  stationnement alterné si la fin du monde arrive samedi.


----------



## 'chon (22 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> purée, j'ai bien fait de venir en voiture !!
> 
> à Thouaré, t'as quand même le choix : un champ (pas trop dangereux), une maison (casse possible), une voie de chemin de fer (là, ils ont eu du bol, ni train ni grave électrocution) ou la Loire&#8230; et là, t'as intérêt que la nacelle ne chavire pas à l'arrivée parce que même à marée basse, t'as peu de chances de pouvoir tenir jusqu'à une levée&#8230;



:love:


Lorsqu'à 24 ans, j&#8217;apprenais l'ébénisterie à Chartres, j'y retournais quasiment tous les dimanches soir, rentrant de Paris..

*Paris - Montparnasse

*​













*Ouest Ceinture*​ *Vanves - Malakoff

*​








_
*Clamart

*_​















*Meudon*​ *Bellevue*​ *Sèvres Rive Gauche*​ *Chaville RG*​ *Viroflay RG

*​








*Versailles Chantiers

*​








*Saint Cyr*​ *Saint Quentin en Yvelines

*​








*Trappes

*​





*La Verrière

*​





*Coignières

*​





*Les Essarts le Roi

*​





*Le Perray

*​ *



* 

*Rambouillet

*​





*Gazeran
*​ *Epernon

*​





*Maintenon*​ *St Piat

*​





_*Jouy*

_​





*La Villette St Prest

*​





*Chartres

*​







Entre Rembouillet et Chartres, une élévation collégiale me ravissaient de bonheur, au passage de mon train vers 19h, face au soleil couchant.. Elle partaient du Chateaux de Maintenon ou de Pardaillan..
La première fois j'ai vu surgir du bois une gigante glace à 3 boules enluminées par le soleil doré. Terminé mon gros chagrin..
Les autres fois je les guettais et m'en tartinais plein les mirettes. Je me faisais mes p'tites séances de yoga transcendantal du pauvre jusqu'à Chartres, le bus, le centre.. :love:

Beautiful solitude whit beautiful moments


----------



## fedo (22 Mai 2011)

nouvelle menace sur les vacances de mackie:love:

_inutile de vous dire que je suis aux anges (rien à voir avec les vacances de mackie cette fois), ça fait plus d'un an que j'attendais. mais un documentaire récent sur arte m'avait redonné espoir_:style:
_cela dit il s'agit du plus petit des 3 ou 4 candidats au réveil._


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2011)

mais j'irais en vacances quoi qu'il arrive  je m'appel pas jipé moi


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2011)

Tati gâteaux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Tati gâteaux.





> 04 février 2011



faudrait quand même penser à vérifier la DLC...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

A priori c'est rigolo, ça fait très "Pieds nickelés" :

Ils volent 12 tonnes d'escargot destinés à la France

Après on se pose des questions : et la sacro-sainte traçabilité ? Et la qualité sanitaire du produit ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2011)

More pinball. Shoot again !


----------



## fedo (24 Mai 2011)

pendant qu'on nous saoule avec l'affaire dont vous ne pouvez pas ne pas avoir entendu parler, certains publient les photos du tsunami frappant la centrale de fukushima.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mai 2011)

ben oui mais, fedo, il est où DSK dans ces photos ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> pendant qu'on nous saoule avec l'affaire dont vous ne pouvez pas ne pas avoir entendu parler



c'est que, par là, j'entends pas grand chose... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)

Il parait que l'accident nucléaire avait commencé avant le tiramisu.


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2011)

fedo a dit:


> certains publient les photos du tsunami frappant la centrale de fukushima



Où on se rend compte que ce n'est pas une erreur d'évaluation des risques qui rend la centrale dangereuse mais l'absence de personnel responsable durant le tremblement de terre

Non, mais oh ! Et si au lieu de faire des photos, ils bossaient les nippons !

Je sais pas ce que faisaient les agents à tchernobil quand c'est parti en vrille, mais j'ai mon idée















hein, quoi ?

je raconte des âneries ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> ben oui mais, fedo, il est où DSK dans ces photos ?



Ben on le voit pas, mais c'est tout comme, que ça soit un tsunami ou un raz de marée médiatique, c'est toujours un raz de marée ! 





da capo a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que faisaient les agents à tchernobil quand c'est parti en vrille, mais j'ai mon idée&#8230;



A Tchernobyl, ils faisaient une expérimentation &#8230; Qui a mal tourné, d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire, s'ils étaient consciencieusement resté à se tourner les pouces, comme tu semble le supposer, Tchernobyl serait à jamais resté un nom inconnu du grand public


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2011)

*Scandale à lagrégation dhistoire : le document médiéval datait de 1964 !*


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2011)

_finalement, rien._


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A Tchernobyl, ils faisaient une expérimentation  Qui a mal tourné, d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire, s'ils étaient consciencieusement resté à se tourner les pouces, comme tu semble le supposer, Tchernobyl serait à jamais resté un nom inconnu du grand public



dans le début de ta phrase, tu as raison, ils ont voulu pousser le bouchon trop loin.
dans la fin, c'est idiot car tu ériges une hypothèse en vérité. Or personne ne sait. Puisque le passé en fut autrement. 

t'as jamais vu retour vers le futur toi


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2011)

Ah ben oui mais dans un univers parallèle c'est effectivement ce qui s'est passé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> t'as jamais vu retour vers le futur toi



Ben nan, j'étais en déplacement en 2048 quand il est sorti ! :rateau:


----------



## fedo (25 Mai 2011)

la fin du monde reportée au 21 octobre
il se démonte pas le mec, en même temps quand on s'appelle Camping c'est normal qu'on craigne les inondations.

probable que le volcan islandais l'ait interrompu samedi dernier

je ne résiste pas à vous faire partager les superbes images des éclairs dans le panache dudit volcan:
[YOUTUBE]jfXoTcjviwg[/YOUTUBE]

mais l'éruption serait de courte durée, une déception terrible


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2011)

Un p'tit coup d'pompe ? :rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un p'tit coup d'pompe ? :rateau:



Le lancer de chaussure finira par entrer aux jeux olympiques 
et nous aurons une devise : citius, altius, fortius, calceus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2011)

*Le PS belge veut inscrire la neutralité du net dans la Constitution*


J'espère qu'ils vont réussir à convaincre les autres partis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2011)

Nainpoléon strike again !


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mai 2011)

Lui par contre il use et en abuse de sa liberté d'expression...à défaut de la défendre correctement pour nous autres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2011)

*En Arabie Saoudite, une campagne pour frapper les femmes qui osent conduire*


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Mai 2011)




----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2011)

Pour les curieux. Visite de la prison dorée de DSK.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2011)

*Concombres infectés : Bruxelles lance une alerte à la bactérie tueuse*

Arrêtez de rire ! c'est une nouvelle sérieuse !


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Concombres infectés : Bruxelles lance une alerte à la bactérie tueuse*
> 
> Arrêtez de rire ! c'est une nouvelle sérieuse !



Le concombre m'a squé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2011)

Si ce n'est pas une MST aucun risque pour les utilisatrices.


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Concombres infectés : Bruxelles lance une alerte à la bactérie tueuse*
> 
> Arrêtez de rire ! c'est une nouvelle sérieuse !



Nous sommes quand même dans un monde pourri  Il y a peu seuls les produits animaux étaient contaminés par E.Coli ictéro-hémorragique et urémique ! Maintenant même les légumes y ont droit.
Reste plus qu'à cultiver son jardin.


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2011)

Mark Zuckerberg, ou le silence des agneaux. 
Zuckerberg, se lance un défi chaque année. L'année dernière il a commencé le chinois.
Cette année, "Mark" mange seulement ce qu'il étripe lui même. ====> http://postcards.blogs.fortune.cnn....ergs-new-challenge-eating-only-what-he-kills/
_"Les gens oublient que des êtres vivants meurent pour eux, afin qu&#8217;ils puissent manger de la viande, donc mon but est de ne pas oublier."_
Il a commencé par ébouillanter un homard , puis est passé à des animaux plus gros.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Concombres infectés : Bruxelles lance une alerte à la bactérie tueuse*
> 
> Arrêtez de rire ! c'est une nouvelle sérieuse !




zavez qu'a pas faire chier les concombres... VENGEANCE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2011)

> Cucumber sandwich



Les allemands sont hors de cause, les concombres sont importés d'Espagne :love:

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/bruxelles-alerte-concombres-contaminés-venant-despagne-061805761.html


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Les allemands sont hors de cause, les concombres sont importés d'Espagne :love:


Ben
C'est ce qui est (déjà) dit dans l'article cité avant :



Cratès a dit:


> *Concombres infectés : Bruxelles lance une alerte à la bactérie tueuse*
> 
> Arrêtez de rire ! c'est une nouvelle sérieuse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Concombres infectés : Bruxelles lance une alerte à la bactérie tueuse*
> 
> Arrêtez de rire ! c'est une nouvelle sérieuse !



Principe de précaution oblige, je pense que nous allons devoir procéder à un bannissement préventif, afin de protéger les membres de ces forums


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Mai 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Les allemands sont hors de cause, les concombres sont importés d'Espagne



Peut-être mais la France y est pour quelque chose...non seulement elle abrite un concombre sur son sol, mais reste laxiste pour le passage par ses frontières des concombres espagnol en partances pour l'Allemagne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2011)

*La cadillac blindée d'Obama vaincue par un dos d'âne*

C'est ballot ! L'âne est pourtant le symbole du parti démocrate.  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2011)

DSK ... la preuve de son innocence :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> DSK ... la preuve de son innocence :love:



Mais pas du tout ! voici ce qui s'est réellement passé !





  ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2011)

*Détenus en Chine, ils ont l'obligation de jouer à World of Warcraft*

Quelle horreur !     

*&#20182;&#22920;&#30340; !* (équivalent chinois de "m...de !")


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2011)

Béru sous traite en Chine ?


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2011)

Après la vidéo où il félicitait Ben Ali pour ses performances économiques en tant que directeur du FMI, après ce dont tout le parle, une autre vidéo de 2005 refait surface

mais en réalité le candidat idéal à la tête du FMI a été honteusement ignoré par le G20, il s'agit du remplaçant officiel de Paul le poulpe.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mai 2011)

Rien que le titre 

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/monde/article/355289/le-fmi-s-est-ouvert-aux-femmes-sous-strauss-kahn.html


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Mai 2011)

L'exemple vient d'en-bas :mouais:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdc2ggqCskc


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2011)

je sais que comme moi vous avez très envie de dire "bien fait pour ta tronche..."  :rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je sais que comme moi vous avez très envie de dire "bien fait pour ta tronche..."  :rateau:



Pas vraiment... Je dirais plutôt "enfoîrés de journalistes télé, à la rechercher d'audimat"


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Pas vraiment... Je dirais plutôt "enfoîrés de journalistes télé, à la rechercher d'audimat"



"M6" et "journalisme" étant 2 mots qu'on ne devrait absolument pas retrouver dans la même phrase concernant l'émission "100% mag", je dirai comme LeConcombreMaské : il s'est fait "ské" (avoir) et il fallait qu'il s'y attende !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Il ne lui reste plus qu'à contacter "Confessions Intimes" pour parler de tunning.
Ils aiment bien les fans de tunning à "Confessions Intimes"...

Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## jugnin (30 Mai 2011)

J&#8217;ai regardé le «*reportage*»&#8230; On devrait interdire la télévision. 

Effectivement, au delà de la tromperie, on peut pas dire que de poser une question de moeurs à des Parisiens et aller chercher une réponse en dans les tréfonds de la Bretagne témoigne de la plus grande rigueur journalistique. Mais je pense pas que l&#8217;émission en ait la prétention, non plus, tout convaincu que je suis que les gens qui la produisent savent très bien ce qu&#8217;ils font. Préparer du divertissement pour gens rentrant crevé du boulot. Le journalisme, c&#8217;est l&#8217;alibi (légitimé par l&#8217;expert en bois qui va bien).

Et d&#8217;autre côté, je pleins pas les victimes d&#8217;avoir la faiblesse de penser qu&#8217;une boite de prod et M6 s&#8217;intéressent à eux de manière positive. D&#8217;autant qu&#8217;ils doivent la regarder, cette émission.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> on peut pas dire que de poser une question de moeurs à des Parisiens et aller chercher une réponse en dans les tréfonds de la Bretagne témoigne de la plus grande rigueur journalistique.



Oui et non - il y a tellement de bretons montés bosser à la capitale et de parisiens passant régulièrement leurs vacances et week-ends en Bretagne, qu'on ne sait plus très bien qui est qui et où.

Après, tu es fan de tunning et les gars de M6 venus t'interviewer à ce sujet te demandent de coller les femmes à la cuisine et les mecs devant les bagnoles...

Ah ! C'est pas à "Confessions Intimes" qu'on se serait foutu de lui comme ça !
rrr rrr rrr


----------



## jugnin (30 Mai 2011)

Ouais, mais le Bretons montés bosser à la Capitale, même plus je les regarde.


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2011)

je ne parle même pas des Bretons exilés dans le sud de la France au pays du stupre et de la Moque&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, mais le Bretons montés bosser à la Capitale, même plus je les regarde.



Du coup, tu risques à tout instant de te cogner dans un breton monté bosser à la capitale - pour peux que tu y sois toi-même (à la capitale) - si tu es en Bretagne et que tu appliques une certaine réciprocité à tes principes, c'est tout de go dans un parisien en vacances que tu risques de te cogner, rendant ainsi, par une bête décision de principe, ta vie invivable.

Je te plains.


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

IL PLEUT... MERVEILLE

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------

Navré pour les bretons... Habitués à cela, mais nous le sud entre la moque et le stupre..


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2011)

surtout la moque&#8230; j'vous plains !
:affraid:


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2011)

La moque humide, ça pue


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mai 2011)

Suffit de bien savonner voilà tout.


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2011)

ouais mais déjà que pas savonnée la moque a tendance à déraper alors là&#8230; ça va zipper en série ET en parallèle !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> ouais mais déjà que pas savonnée la moque à tendance à déraper alors là ça va zipper en série ET en parallèle !



Par contre, avec l'ether, ça ne sera pas net du tout


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

[youtube]OyM4y6aM5Hg[/youtube]

DSK devrait en prendre de la graine


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> DSK devrait en prendre de la graine


LOOOL ! 


1923, Leica


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

Faites vos comptes !... :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Juin 2011)

Les concombres relaxés


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Les concombres relaxés



C'était en fait prévisible... Comment voulez-vous passer les menottes à un concombre ?  

*Une course nautique de poupées gonflables pour célébrer la Journée de l'Homme en Lituanie*

Gonflés, ces Lituaniens !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

Faudrait pas y engager sa real doll


----------



## patlek (2 Juin 2011)

Faut pas aller aux concerts d' AC/DC:

http://www.gentside.com/acdc/les-requins-blancs-sont-des-grands-fans-d-039-ac-dc_art23315.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas aller aux concerts d' AC/DC:
> 
> http://www.gentside.com/acdc/les-requins-blancs-sont-des-grands-fans-d-039-ac-dc_art23315.html



Bah  De toute façon, le requin n'attaque pas l'homme, tout le monde sait ça  Sauf peut-être certains requins


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas aller aux concerts d' AC/DC:
> 
> http://www.gentside.com/acdc/les-requins-blancs-sont-des-grands-fans-d-039-ac-dc_art23315.html



ça marche aussi sur le labrador de mon frère 

[YOUTUBE]3MnvFq3X4ks[/YOUTUBE]

(ça fait le même effet a ce labrador avec Jimmy Hendrix  )


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2011)

Macuserman Un Chinois vend un rein pour s'acheter un iPad 2.


----------



## fedo (3 Juin 2011)

un astéroïde nous a raté lundi !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2011)

fedo a dit:


> un astéroïde nous a raté lundi !!!!!



Il est quand même passé beaucoup plus près de la lune que de là terre, à priori, et un astéroïde de 7 mètres, les probabilités pour qu'il cause des dégâts importants sont quand même assez limitées 7 chances sur 10 qu'il tombe en mer, déjà, et vu sa taille, il n'en resterait pas un morceau énorme lorsqu'il toucherait l'eau). Je trouve le ton de l'article un brin alarmiste


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est quand même passé beaucoup plus près de la lune que de là terre, à priori, et un astéroïde de 7 mètres, les probabilités pour qu'il cause des dégâts importants sont quand même assez limitées 7 chances sur 10 qu'il tombe en mer, déjà, et vu sa taille, il n'en resterait pas un morceau énorme lorsqu'il toucherait l'eau). Je trouve le ton de l'article un brin alarmiste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

*L'homme le plus grand du monde sauve deux dauphins*

En allant repêcher, avec son bras, des morceaux de plastique au fond de leur estomac...  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *L'homme le plus grand du monde sauve deux dauphins*
> 
> En allant repêcher, avec son bras, des morceaux de plastique au fond de leur estomac...  :mouais:



Ben  C'est jamais inutile d'avoir le bras long


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Juin 2011)

Surtout quand on laisse tomber ses clefs de voiture dans une cuvette turque publique.
Je parie que tu y avais pensé Pascal.


----------



## subsole (5 Juin 2011)

Des "Geeks Windows" décorent l'Apple Store de Hamburg au couleurs Microsofts. 

[YOUTUBE]i-DwKYcy7cQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (5 Juin 2011)

cet été, évitez le whisky en Turquie !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2011)

fedo a dit:


> cet été, évitez le whisky en Turquie !!!!



Pourquoi, il est très bien, ce ouiski   Avec le E10, ma bagnole fait 7,5 litres aux 100, 7,2 l avec le SP95, avec le whisky turc, elle ne bouffe plus que 6,9 litres :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi, il est très bien, ce ouiski   Avec le E10, ma bagnole fait 7,5 litres aux 100, 7,2 l avec le SP95, avec le whisky turc, elle ne bouffe plus que 6,9 litres :hein:



Tirhum vient de trouver une réponse à sa question (post 1593)  

*  *  *  *  *  *  *​

*50 chiens en lice dans une compétition de surf californienne*


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juin 2011)

*non-lieu pour le concombre *


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *non-lieu pour le concombre *




Naaaaaaan  Sans blague ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naaaaaaan  Sans blague ?



mieux vaut lire avant de ricaner, monsieur "je sais tout mais ne lis rien" !


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Juin 2011)

La vérité germe  depuis la  Basse Saxe.
http://www.dhnet.be/infos/societe/a...viendrait-de-grains-germes-de-basse-saxe.html


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *non-lieu pour le concombre *





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naaaaaaan  Sans blague ?





TimeCapsule a dit:


> mieux vaut lire avant de ricaner, monsieur "je sais tout mais ne lis rien" !





Jose Culot a dit:


> La vérité germe  depuis la  Basse Saxe.
> http://www.dhnet.be/infos/societe/a...viendrait-de-grains-germes-de-basse-saxe.html



bon les gars, va falloir que vous lisiez les messages des uns des autres et que vous ne nous fassiez pas une fukushimate sur ce sujet non plus 

de toutes les façons, j'ai toujours dit que la salade c'était pour les kawiks comme les chicons quoi!


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2011)

Je sens que certains vont être déçus. Plus de Geisha occidentale .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je sens que certains vont être déçus. Plus de Geisha occidentale .



Tant qu'on a les boules du même nom, on va continuer à regarder les matches de foot tranquille.


----------



## fedo (6 Juin 2011)

les progrès très significatifs du CERN en matière de piège à antimatière augurent de biens belles choses.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

Ne pas oublier que le CERN est à la base d'Internet :

> http://info.cern.ch/default-fr.html
> http://www.hitmill.com/internet/web_history.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que le CERN est à la base d'Internet :



Ça, on savait !



chailleran6 a dit:


> > http://info.cern.ch/default-fr.html



Mais là, par contre, on apprend que le tout premier serveur web était un  Next Cube ! Sacré iPapy  :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sacré iPapy  :love: :love:





> *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais là, par contre, on apprend que le tout premier serveur web était un  Next Cube ! Sacré iPapy  :love: :love:



Ça, on savait quand même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2011)

*Un chauffard suisse remonte une autoroute tchèque en sens inverse pour échapper à son mariage*

Là est le vrai secret de la réussite dans tout ce qu'on accomplit : trouver la bonne motivation.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2011)

en parlant de motivation


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

c'est moins drôle, et dire qu'on est qu'au début des temps chauds


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2011)

ils vont appeler evergreen  avec leur "Super Tanker" :rateau:






(testé en france mais pas retenu, gros succès en Israël il y a peu)


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


>



oui d'ailleurs, je poste ça où ?

parce que ça concerne le mac mais ça va nous éviter les vidéos flous et parkinsonniennes de macinside avec son iPhone&#8230; ce qui est quand même un bienfait pour l'humanité


d'ailleurs, mackie, si tu pouvais faire preuve d'un peu d'intelligibilité dans ce sujet, merci. on comprend rien à tes posts. C'est bien l'autisme mais l'ouverture sur le monde c'est mieux&#8230; et comme t'as bossé dans le Marais, patati patata&#8230; :rateau: bref, justifie tes messages sinon tu dégages !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2011)

mouais

ce serait peut être pas mal de lui lâcher un peu la grappe

la justice fait son boulot

attendons le résultat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> mouais
> 
> ce serait peut être pas mal de lui lâcher un peu la grappe



Et ça nous ferait des vacances.

Par exemple, les chaînes d'info sont en boucle sur cette histoire et le moindre "événement" est commenté.

Genre, DSK sort de chez lui pour acheter une baguette de pain et c'est "Alerte info ! Dominique Strauss-Kahn est sorti de chez lui pour acheter une baguette de pain !" (j'exagère à peine).

T'as raison ! Ca, c'est de l'info, Coco ! :sleep:


----------



## Fìx (7 Juin 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ça nous ferait des vacances.
> 
> Par exemple, les chaînes d'info sont en boucle sur cette histoire et le moindre "événement" est commenté.



+1


Hier en regardant les infos, j'hallucinais! 


7mn de procès ; 20min de sujets........ Cherchez l'erreur! :rateau: 

Faut dire qu'on a eu droit à 5 bonnes minutes sur comment qu'il est sorti de la voiture avec Chazal, comment qu'ils ont marché main dans la main après ; etc etc....

J'ai cru qu'ils allaient nous mettre Zitrone aux commentaires à un moment donné.... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

QUOI ?????????

DSK S'EST ACHETE UNE BAGUETTE DE PAIN ???????


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2011)

QUOI ?????????

IL EST AVEC CHAZAL ??????

fix 


ppf: 

plouf


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2011)

*Un irlandais échoue à traverser nu à la rame l'Océan Indien*

Un détail me chiffonne dans cette info, mais je n'arrive pas à déterminer lequel... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un irlandais échoue à traverser nu à la rame l'Océan Indien*
> 
> Un détail me chiffonne dans cette info, mais je n'arrive pas à déterminer lequel... :mouais:



Le gouvernail ne devait pas être assez rigide.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2011)

On prend les mêmes et&#8230;


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2011)

si Liliane pouvait en filer un peu à sa nièce que celle-ci puisse entretenir le chateau de son père, ça serait cool !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juin 2011)

j'hésite

actualité amusante
ou pas


[YOUTUBE]ClXzQorQ6Hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juin 2011)

François l'embrouille médecin


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> François l'embrouille médecin



et nous ne sommes pas un 1er avril pourtant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2011)

*Un astronaute japonais va faire pousser des concombres dans l'espace*

Notre époque a un problème avec les concombres, c'est clair...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un astronaute japonais va faire pousser des concombres dans l'espace*
> 
> Notre époque a un problème avec les concombres, c'est clair...



Faut bien trouver kekchose pour remplacer les concombres espagnols (même innocentés)


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut bien trouver kekchose pour remplacer les concombres espagnols (même innocentés)



Et les concombres de fukushima... (DSK!!)


Plus sérieusement...

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/01012342415-trouble-la-chienne-millionnaire-est-morte



> La chienne, qui avait reçu des menaces de mort



En ces termes:

"OUAHOUAH OUAOUAOUHA! grrrrrrrrrrrrr OUAHOUHA"


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2011)

Enfin un vrai reportage sur la fistinière !! Depuis le temps que j'en parle ! 

Un film poignant !(ouai on peut en faire plein du genre...)

(Je précise que ce reportage ne contient aucunes scènes choquantes mais que certains propos peuvent choquer.)

[YOUTUBE]nHC55GpmtAo&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Enfin un vrai reportage sur la fistinière !! Depuis le temps que j'en parle !
> 
> Un film poignant !(ouai on peut en faire plein du genre...)
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2011)

subsole a dit:


>



On se croirait sur Facebook où quasi personne ne vérifie si la vidéo postée fonctionne réellement 

Libérez Toximystique!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2011)

subsole a dit:


>



Ça, ça t'apprendra à vouloir regarder les vidéos cochonnes postées par tonton *J*'ai *P*é*T*é un *K*able ! 



WebOliver a dit:


> Libérez Toximystique!



Ouais, sauf que ceux de l'article, ils font un travail dangereux pour eux, Toximoustique, lui, il fait un travail dangereux pour nous ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2011)

ps : la vidéo est lisible directement, faut juste faire correctement les choses tiens, duponT et duponD les modos de service


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2011)

Bah c'est courant tout de même ce genre d'affichage nécessitant d'aller sur le site youtube, je pense pas que je pouvais afficher autrement, suffit de cliquer sur la vidéo de toute façon


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2011)

toi, tu vas avoir une fessée !


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2011)

:rose:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2011)

3 boules de pétanques !  l'anatomie me surprendra toujours


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2011)

Je sais pas ce que j'ai, je me sens lourd, ça doit être les rillettes d'oies :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2011)

subsole a dit:


>



Par contre, sur iPad, ça fonctionne très bien, pas la peine de quitter la page. Étrange non&#8201;?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Par contre, sur iPad, ça fonctionne très bien, pas la peine de quitter la page. Étrange non&#8201;?



Sans doute que le blocage n'est pas actif en HTML5.


----------



## fedo (11 Juin 2011)

j'avais déjà mis en lien une erreur de TF1 sur une illustration géographique dans leur journal, mais là c'est carrément déplorable.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Enfin un vrai reportage sur la fistinière !! Depuis le temps que j'en parle !
> 
> Un film poignant !(ouai on peut en faire plein du genre...)
> 
> ...


J'adore la scene ou on voit une poubelle garnie de son sac plastic sous l'espèce de hamac qui sert à fouiller les entrailles des convives


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2011)

Enfin un reportage qui va au fond des choses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> 3 boules de pétanques !  l'anatomie me surprendra toujours



L'important est d'agir avec doigté.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore la scene ou on voit une poubelle garnie de son sac plastic



Idem j'ai bloqué dessus :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2011)

Ça résume bien ce que j'en pense&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2011)

Ça résume surtout que cette élection est une supercherie, une mascarade, on pré-sélectionne les candidats pour nous, on va encore se retrouver avec la même merde, à gauche comme à droite, du coup bah je comprends tout à fait le résultat de ces sondages... désabusés, n'ayant pas envie d'aller voter pour un candidat de "gauche" sous vide, les français restent chez eux, "de toute façon Sego ou Sarko" qu'ils se disent et je suis pas loin de penser de même... sauf que moi j'irai voter Sego, juste pour plus voir ce clown inculte et berlusconien à la tête de notre pays.


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

en parlant de ça, mes nouveaux meilleurs amis : "les maitres du monde !!"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

J'espère que les "maîtres du monde" auront la sagesse de ne pas nourrir les écureuils du coin :mouais: :

*Encore des victimes de la malbouffe*


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> en parlant de ça, mes nouveaux meilleurs amis : "les maitres du monde !!"



c'est marrant parce que lui:


> *France
> *
> 
> 
> ...



c'est l'auteur du programme économique de la campagne de Sarkozy en 2007.
il vantait le modèle de Bush, celui de Tony Blair, de l'Espagne de la bulle immobilière et des CDD ainsi que l'Irlande paradis fiscal et de la finance de bulle.

bref, tous ont fait faillite ou presque.

pour rappel, lors d'un discours aux environs de la mi-décembre 2006, le candidat Sarkozy appelle de ces voeux l'instauration du prêt hypothécaire rechargeable à l'américaine dans notre pays.
une semaine plus tard, une étude américaine sort montrant un taux anormalement élevé d'impayés sur les prêts hypothécaires sub primes (un taux qui rappellent étrangement 1929). 

bref en 2008, notre bon Nicolas Baverez libéral reaganien dérégulationniste s'est retrouvé avec une gueule de bois monumentale.
mais il ne se décourage pas. de temps en temps il sort une tribune dans le Monde économie du mardi.

sinon Christine Lagarde a trouvé un concurrent très sérieux au FMI...


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2011)

Quand y'en a plus...
Y'en a encore ?!&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2011)

En ces temps d'actualité qui ne dure au mieux qu'une semaine, une nouvelle qui redonne espoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2011)

*Quand BHL gaffe sur les relations israélo-libyennes...*

C'est terrifiant de voir ce type parler avec assurance au nom de la France, puis de la Libye, et être parfois cru par ses interlocuteurs, sans être mandaté par qui que ce soit à cette fin.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2011)

il faudrait qu'une bonne fois pour toutes BHL se fasse mandalé surtout&#8230;


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> il faudrait qu'une bonne fois pour toutes BHL se fasse mandalé surtout&#8230;



pourtant, certains essaient depuis des années :love:

[YOUTUBE]zoKijIoVKG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2011)

tu confonds entarté et mandalé&#8230; gros naze ! 

ps "pourtant, certains essaient"


----------



## fedo (13 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> il faudrait qu'une bonne fois pour toutes BHL se fasse mandaler surtout



le problème de ce pays c'est que ce sont des 68tards attardés qui tiennent ce pays et refusent d'en remettre les clés à notre génération.

dans ce pays on peut s'auto-proclamer philosophe, journaliste tant qu'on a un bon carnet d'adresses et un bon compte en banque.

il n'y a que les médias provinciaux pour oser s'attaquer à BHL, notamment dans l'affaire Battisti.

rappelons qu'il a aussi défendu DSK récemment.

au début j'ai cru que c'était un site satirique. mais non !!! c'est la toute puissance de la mégalomanie.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2011)

bonne nouvelle

rien que pour la phrase stupide de Bossi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

Ramassis de conneries :sleep:


----------



## 'chon (13 Juin 2011)

Je ne savais pas où poster cet épisode poignant (pour les chanteurs du chur et les musiciens ce moment a dû être terrible!).
Une vidéo que l'on m'a montrée hier soir. Un événement rapporté par rue89 entre autres.
Le fil de la discussion ici, maintenant, me paraît finalement approprié, .
C'était le 12 mars à l'Opéra de Rome. On interprétait _Nabucco de Verdi_ à l'occasion des 150 ans de l'Unité Italienne devant Berlusconi et tutta merda..

_Va Pensiero_ di Verdi, dirigé par Riccardo Muti..
_*
Un Bis pas ordinaire* _

[YOUTUBE]gaXE0v0bJoE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2011)

j'avais pensé poster ça dans le sujet avis de recherche 

par ailleurs, on peut recommander aux services israéliens de commencer par aller jeter un coup sur le compte ebay d'un certain macinside (trafiquant notoire).


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2011)

Juste retour des choses  ils nous auraient pas voler des frégates ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Juste retour des choses  ils nous auraient pas voler des frégates ?



Ils ne nous ont rien volé du tout, ils sont juste venu en douce récupérer les frégates qu'ils nous avaient payé, et que sous un vague prétexte d'embargo, on refusait de leur livrer, c'est pas tout à fait pareil


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2011)

et oubliez le retro engineering des mirages 

moins drole, voir pas du tout :  suicide d'un directeur de fnac


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et oubliez le retro engineering des mirages
> 
> moins drole, voir pas du tout :  suicide d'un directeur de fnac



Pas top en effet


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> et oubliez le retro engineering des mirages
> 
> moins drole, voir pas du tout :  suicide d'un directeur de fnac



étonnant qu'il n'y en ait pas plus, les employés sont tellement blasés qu'ils pratiquent le "départ fnac" aka "l'abandon de poste"

je l'ai fait aussi !


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (15 Juin 2011)

Et pourquoi ne serait-elle pas courageuse et déterminée ? Pourquoi ne serait-il pas têtu et mignon ?


----------



## 'chon (16 Juin 2011)

de toute façon les sous-vêtements c'est gênant..


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2011)

JP, JJJJJJJJJJJJJJ P.
viens voir un peu par ici, y a une femme à poil qui veut dresser des bélugas


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Juin 2011)

C'est ce qu'on appelle attraper le mâle par la queue


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2011)

A la surface, il y a des gars relou.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Juin 2011)

La dernière photo étant vraiment très.... évocative ???:rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2011)

Cela me fait penser à un mot de Pierre Légaré  "L'écholocation est cette merveilleuse invention qui permet à un dauphin de ne jamais entrer en collision avec une chauve-souris".


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> La dernière photo étant vraiment très.... évocative ???:rose:



Se pourrait-il qu'on ait découvert un spécimen naturel inconnu avec des nageoires ? 


PS : "evocative" = "évocatrice" in "Made in Camembrie"


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Juin 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Se pourrait-il qu'on ait découvert un spécimen naturel inconnu avec des nageoires ?
> 
> 
> PS : "evocative" = "évocatrice" in "Made in Camembrie"


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2011)

Ces pauvres bêtes après la sortie du bain de la belle, ont dû chercher en vain d'ou provenait cette odeur de nourriture.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2011)

Seul au monde&#8230;


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

Bide ou pas, ça m'a donné envie de revoir Lost in Translation


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Bide ou pas, ça m'a donné envie de revoir Lost in Translation



ya tellement de trucs qui peuvent donner envie de revoir _Lost in Translation_


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Juin 2011)

Contador arrêté par la police pour avoir descendu le Col du Galibier sans phare                          

                                      Source: Belga F Sport
 








                      Contador roulait sans phare dans la descente du Galibier.
             AFP






                                                                                                                             Toute l'info sur ce thème


                              Contador a été arrêté mercredi par la police  française alors quil était en reconnaissance dans les Alpes : il  descendait le Galibier... sans phare.

                              Le coureur espagnol Alberto Contador a été arrêté  mercredi par la police française alors quil était en reconnaissance des  étapes du Tour de France, dans les Alpes. Les forces de lordre ont  interpellé le coureur parce quil descendait le Col du Galibier (qui  emprunte plusieurs tunnels) sans phare.
 Contador a expliqué en vain aux agents que la voiture qui  laccompagnait éclairait suffisamment la route. Le triple vainqueur du  Tour de France et vainqueur du Tour dItalie en mai dernier a été  contraint à arrêter son entraînement et à monter dans la voiture de son  équipe.
 Selon le quotidien français LÉquipe, qui reportait lincident jeudi,  la police se serait excusée auprès de Contador dans la soirée.  LEspagnol se prépare actuellement au Tour de France, qui débutera le 2  juillet.
*Belga*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> ...sans phare...
> sans phare...
> ... sans phare.
> ...sans phare.
> *...*



Il roulait sans phare, c'est ça ?


----------



## wip (17 Juin 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Contador ... Contador...
> Contador...
> Contador...
> Contador...


Qui ça ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Contador ... Sans phare
> sans phare
> sans phare
> sans phare.





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il roulait sans phare, c'est ça ?



Encore une démonstration (s'il en était besoin) de la clairvoyance de Coluche : _"Le vélo, c'est très dur, comme sport !&#8230; Qu'est-ce qu'il faut être con, pour faire ça, comme sport &#8230;"_

Encore un champion du vélo qui affiche clairement ne pas être une lumière


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore une démonstration (s'il en était besoin) de la clairvoyance de Coluche : _"Le vélo, c'est très dur, comme sport ! Qu'est-ce qu'il faut être con, pour faire ça, comme sport "_
> 
> Encore un champion du vélo qui affiche clairement ne pas être une lumière


 
il n'a pas pris sa vessie pour une lanterne (... désolé )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

Il n'y a pas mort d'homme, mais c'est triste tout de même...

*40 000 platanes à abattre le long du canal du Midi*


----------



## fedo (18 Juin 2011)

la vie est dure pour endemol

(à noter que goldman sachs est actionnaire, ils sont dans tous les mauvais coups ma parole).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2011)

fedo a dit:


> la vie est dure pour endemol
> 
> (à noter que goldman sachs est actionnaire, ils sont dans tous les mauvais coups ma parole).



ton lien est naze... sinon, du même tonneau merdeux : 
Endemol va mal, la télé-réalité aussi !



> ...La chute d'Endemol pourrait donc mettre en péril la programmation de la première chaîne mais surtout la télé-réalité en France.


Ha ben, il y a quand même une bonne nouvelle donc aujourd'hui...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2011)

Du thé japonais radioactif intercepté à l'aéroport à Roissy


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2011)

le fin d'un monde est arrivée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2011)

*En Ile-de-France, 3 000 copies de l'épreuve de philosophie du baccalauréat sans correcteurs*

[...] _c'est la manière de distribuer les copies qui dérange désormais de nombreux professeurs de philosophie. Lundi matin, "on a vu cette scène ahurissante d'un coursier du SIEC entrer dans les salles et tendre des copies en disant : Qui veut des copies ? On était médusés", rapporte Nicolas Franck, professeur de philosophie au lycée La Folie Saint-James de Neuilly-sur-Seine (Hauts-de-Seine)._

En même temps, quand on enseigne dans un bahut appelé "La Folie"...


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

Y'a pas que les biberons qui sont dangereux à cause des produits chimiques


----------



## 'chon (22 Juin 2011)

Ça, ça fait longtemps qu'on le sait  
Le pire c'est qu'on ne peut même plus se fier à nos bons vieux concombres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juin 2011)

'chon a dit:


> ...
> Le pire c'est qu'on ne peut même plus se fier à nos bons vieux concombres



Personnellement, je suis sans phtalate ni bactérie tueuse...


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis sans phtalate ni bactérie tueuse...



Tu feras moins le mariole après dix secondes de micro-ondes&#8230; :casse: :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu feras moins le mariole après dix secondes de micro-ondes :casse: :love:



imagine  avec un peu de chocolat en plus :rateau:


----------



## fedo (23 Juin 2011)

la vraie fin de the social network.

et puis c'est pas tout, rob zombie a réalisé la pub woolite !

la fin de la civilisation approche donc à grand pas !


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (23 Juin 2011)

Les droits des consommateurs en ligne vont être renforcés en Europe.
(...) La nouvelle loi qui devrait entrer en vigueur d'ici deux ans, le temps que les 27 capitales de l'UE adaptent leur législation, permettra aux internautes de se rétracter après un achat en ligne, y compris auprès de sites d'enchères en ligne comme eBay, dans les deux semaines suivant la réception de leur bien.


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2011)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> La nouvelle loi qui devrait entrer en vigueur d'ici deux ans, le temps que les 27 capitales de l'UE adaptent leur législation, permettra aux internautes de se rétracter après un achat en ligne, y compris auprès de sites d'enchères en ligne comme eBay, dans les deux semaines suivant la réception de leur bien.



Ça va être simple à gérer ça tiens.


----------



## fedo (24 Juin 2011)

colombo enquêtera désormais au paradis.


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2011)

Et Jacques Pradel dans les bas-fonds de la toile&#8230;


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2011)

un gros astéroïde va nous frôler lundi !


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2011)

Gros, tout est relatif... : 'Asteroid 2011 MD is estimated to be between 10 and 50 yards wide. '. Par contre c'est vrai qu'il va passer tout près : sous l'orbite des satelittes GPS !

4 animations vidéos pour vous faire une idée


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Gros, tout est relatif... : 'Asteroid 2011 MD is estimated to be between 10 and 50 yards wide.



Soit entre un peu moins de 10 mètres et un peu plus de 45 (soit même pas assez gros pour provoquer l'extinction des éléphants du P.S. ), pour ceux d'entre nous qui seraient peu familiarisés avec les mesures anglo-saxones.


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2011)

le mariage homo est légale dans l'état de New York


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> le mariage homo est légal*e* dans l'état de New York



Doit-on comprendre que seules les lesbiennes y ont droit mais pas les gays de sexe masculin ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2011)

Dommage collatéral


----------



## RKei (27 Juin 2011)

merde ! voilà une bien triste nouvelle..


----------



## fedo (27 Juin 2011)

même en Afghanistan on copie Bernard Madoff !


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2011)

fedo a dit:


> même en Afghanistan on copie Bernard Madoff !


Pas b'soin d'aller si loin pour se faire entuber !... :style:


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2011)

Ces policiers ont dû se rincer l&#8217;&#339;il ?!

ou _ des effets insoupçonnés de l&#8217;alcool sur les méthodes de défense d&#8217;un jeune mère allaitant&#8230;_


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Ces policiers ont dû se rincer lil ?! _ou des effets insoupçonnés de lalcool sur les méthodes de défense dun jeune mère allaitant_



Lait coriace la dame


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Lait coriace la dame



p77 power


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2011)

Hervé Ghesquière et Stéphane Taponier ont été libérés.

Les deux journalistes de France 3, Hervé Ghesquière et Stéphane Taponier, ont été libérés mercredi 29 juin. "Nicolas Sarkozy a appelé leur famille pour leur annoncer la nouvelle", a déclaré Alexandre Jalbert, de Reporters sans frontières. Une information rapidement confirmée par France Télévisions.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)

De la cocaïne cachée dans le vagin

 _Une Nigériane de 20 ans a été pincée avec 152 grammes de cocaïne  cachés dans son vagin. Elle se trouvait avec un Togolais de 23 ans dans  le train Bienne-Constance lorsqu'elle a été soumise à un contrôle des  gardes-frontière à hauteur de Baden (AG)._


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> De la cocaïne cachée dans le vagin
> 
> _... soumise à un contrôle des  gardes-frontière à hauteur de Baden (AG)._


... à hauteur de Baden !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2011)

loustic a dit:


> ... à hauteur de Baden !!!



C'est du suisse, ça veut dire "pelvis" !


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2011)

chez TF1, à travers les années, on est train de remplacer la télé réalité par le journal télévisé de fictions 

ils sont même allés jusqu'à une horrible calomnie à l'encontre de notre petit_louis national.
honteux


----------



## woulf (30 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Lait coriace la dame



En plus, elle s'appelle Robinette, et elle a la fuite facile...


----------



## patlek (1 Juillet 2011)

Retournement de situation...(!!!)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...re-dsk-l-accusation-pourrait-s-effondrer.html

Il y a de quoi faire un film là.


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2011)

Juste un épisode de New York Unité Spécial


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2011)

Alors c'est qui les *COMPLOTEURS* maintenant hein ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Alors c'est qui les *COMPLOTEURS* maintenant hein ???



Pas mieux.


----------



## fedo (1 Juillet 2011)

racoler.fr et fisc.fr sont dispo à l'achat 
A votre bon coeur


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2011)

"TE CASSE PAS, JE SAIS CE QUE JE FAIS, CE TYPE EST PLEIN AUX AS...", apparemment Le FBI le savait depuis le second jour concernant Strauss-Kahn.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> apparemment Le FBI le savait depuis le second jour concernant Strauss-Kahn.



Pitêt, pitêt pas (d'après ce que j'en ai entendu, la conversation a eu lieu dans un dialecte peul, et les autorités ont eu beaucoup de difficultés à en obtenir une taduction  Déjà, ils ont eu du mal à identifier la langue), mais de toute façon, vu que ce qui était reproché à SDK, quoi qu'en ai su le FBI, ça n'aurait eu aucune influence sur la procédure, car il ne s'agit pas d'un crime fédéral, et donc le FBI n'est pas autorisé à mettre son nez dans l'enquête qui relève uniquement de la police municipale  Enfin  Métropolitaine de New York !


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2011)

Certes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2011)

*Un trésor estimé à 11,2 milliards de dollars découvert dans les sous-sols d'un temple hindou*

Moi, j'vais aller faire un tour à la cave. On sait jamais...


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2011)

pour resté dans les gros sous : alors boeing ou airbus pour le Groupe Air France - KLM ?


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2011)

Encore une excuse à la con


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2011)

*Ouf, les Anglais peuvent manger sans crainte des glaces au lait maternel*


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Encore une excuse à la con



A envoyer à Domi ???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

[Darwin award?] Un motard manifeste contre le port du casque et se tue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2011)

*Un parti politique suisse fait campagne... contre Powerpoint* [article en anglais]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Un p'tit nouveau pour la galerie autoportrait


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Un éléphant peint un autoportrait


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

_Un quadragénaire anglais ne sera pas condamné pour le viol d'une ado, en raison de sa maladie._

Un  Britannique accusé du viol d'une adolescente a été acquitté lundi après  avoir réussi à faire reconnaître qu'il souffrait de «sexsomnie». Il  s'agit d'un état par lequel une personne a des relations sexuelles dans  son sommeil.

Un tribunal de Swansea, au Pays de Galles, a relaxé  Stephen Lee Davies, 43 ans, qui arguait qu'il était innocent car il ne  pouvait pas s'empêcher de faire l'amour quand il dormait.

Appelées  à témoigner, son épouse et une ancienne compagne ont confirmé que  Stephen Lee Davies avait coutume d'avoir avec elles des relations  sexuelles sans en être conscient. Il se réveille le lendemain sans se  souvenir de rien, ont-elles déclaré.

Le quadragénaire était  accusé d'avoir violé une adolescente de seize ans que la famille avait  accueillie pour une nuit, en septembre 2009. Le lendemain du viol, M.  Davies avait été surpris de voir que la fille avait fui le domicile, et  lui avait envoyé des textos lui demandant si tout allait bien.

Le  docteur Chris Idzikowski, expert à l'Ecole du sommeil d'Edimbourg, en  Ecosse, a expliqué à la barre que la sexsomnie s'apparentait au  somnambulisme et que ceux qui en souffraient n'avait «aucune conscience»  de ce qu'ils faisaient.

Source : 20min.ch


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Un éléphant peint un autoportrait



:mouais:
un éléphant, ou bien un humain qui tiens la trompe d'un éléphant... hein?  pov bête, espérons qu'il/elle est quand même bien traité...




Matyu a dit:


> _
> [...]_



euuuuh  ->



Madalvée a dit:


> Encore une excuse à la con


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> _Un quadragénaire anglais ne sera pas condamné pour le viol d'une ado, en raison de sa maladie._
> 
> Un  Britannique accusé du viol d'une adolescente a été acquitté lundi après  avoir réussi à faire reconnaître qu'il souffrait de «sexsomnie». Il  s'agit d'un état par lequel une personne a des relations sexuelles dans  son sommeil.
> 
> ...



Descend 6 cases en dessous et tu retrouveras le lien de ce message 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------

message 16093


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Descend 6 cases en dessous et tu retrouveras le lien de ce message
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------
> 
> message 16093




Ok, merci.

Effectivement déjà posté quelques cases plus haut.


----------



## fedo (5 Juillet 2011)

l'invasion des coccinelles, le film de l'été


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2011)

*Girl ends life to donate eyes to dad*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2011)

les échecs amusants


----------



## fedo (8 Juillet 2011)

ben non c'était pas par là


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2011)

Petite coquille ou approximation ?!... 


> Parmi ces dernières figuraient des sculptures de Rembrandt et de Bugatti,


Des sculptures de Rembrandt (van Rijn), y'a pas !... 
Par contre de Rembrandt Bugatti, y'a !...


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2011)

Incognito ?!...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juillet 2011)

11 députés votent le fichage de 45 millions d'honnêtes gens.

...comme chantait Baloo: «_Il en faut peu pour être heureux_»...


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> 11 députés votent le fichage de 45 millions d'honnêtes gens.
> 
> ...comme chantait Baloo: «_Il en faut peu pour être heureux_»...



BANDE DE "TORDUS" SÉCURITAIRES


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2011)

Le fait qu'il n'y ait que 11 députés n'est pas nécessairement une anomalie. Pour un tel sujet, cela aurait mérité mieux, évidemment.

Pour autant, je pense quand même que c'est aussi parce que l'opposition ne s'y oppose pas vraiment (que ceux qui espèrent d'un changement de majorité l'abrogation du texte ne se fassent pas trop d'illusion...).

Je ne pense pas qu'ils soient tordus. Plutôt droits dans leurs bottes, la main sur le pli du pantalon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

Deux nouvelles qui semblent se répondre :

*Monoprix : pas de licenciement pour un employé qui avait emporté des fruits périmés*

Initialement, on l'avait effectivement licencié. Pour quelques melons et salades récupérés dans une benne.

*On jette chaque seconde 38 kg d'aliments bons à manger*


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Deux nouvelles qui semblent se répondre :
> 
> *Monoprix : pas de licenciement pour un employé qui avait emporté des fruits périmés*
> 
> Initialement, on l'avait effectivement licencié. Pour quelques melons et salades récupérés dans une benne.



et que compte réellement faire monoprix face a ce gâchis ? et accessoirement l'ensemble de la distribution ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Deux nouvelles qui semblent se répondre :
> 
> *Monoprix : pas de licenciement pour un employé qui avait emporté des fruits périmés*
> 
> ...



Petite rectification : on avait "envisagé" de le licencier.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Un restaurant de la région parisienne a lancé, mercredi 6 juillet, le " DSK " . Il s'agit d'un hotdog dont la saucisse est extra large...

http://www.hotdog-dsk.com/


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *On jette chaque seconde 38 kg d'aliments bons à manger*



Que pendant les heures de bureau et les jours ouvrables ou pas ?!


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Que pendant les heures de bureau et les jours ouvrables ou pas ?!


Les statistiques ignorent les 35 heures 

Mais on jette aussi parce que la législation empêche de donner, non ? [c'est ce qu'un boulanger m'expliquait un jour : pas le droit de donner (ouvertement...) les invendus ; je n'ai pas vérifié]


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Les statistiques ignorent les 35 heures
> 
> Mais on jette aussi parce que la législation empêche de donner, non ? [c'est ce qu'un boulanger m'expliquait un jour : pas le droit de donner (ouvertement...) les invendus ; je n'ai pas vérifié]



Si tu fais le lien avec l'interdiction de vendre "à perte", ça se tient ! On tombe là dans les travers des lois qui sont votées "dans l'esprit", mais appliquées "à la lettre" en France !


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Les statistiques ignorent les 35 heures
> 
> Mais on jette aussi parce que la législation empêche de donner, non ? [c'est ce qu'un boulanger m'expliquait un jour : pas le droit de donner (ouvertement...) les invendus ; je n'ai pas vérifié]



C'est aussi parce qu'il arrivait quoi que ce soit a une personne ayant consommé ces produits, même pris dans une poubelle, elle pourrait se retourner vers le commerçant et lui faire payer des frais exorbitant. C'est pourquoi certains supermarchés mettent de la javel (qui coûte cher) sur les aliments afin d'en empêcher la consommation.

C'est bien triste tout ça


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2011)

Heureusement que "la boîte" ne paie pas d'impôts sur les sociétés, alors... 


> _"Si on ne répercute pas la hausse du baril, la boîte coule"_, a-t-il même avancé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Heureusement que "la boîte" ne paie pas d'impôts sur les sociétés, alors...



C'est vrai qu'avec les faibles marges pratiquées par "la boite", ils n'ont que peu de marge de man&#339;uvre, avec seulement 10 milliards d'&#8364; de bénef en 2010, à peine 32% de plus qu'en 2009, on est vraiment inquiets pour eux


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'avec les faibles marges pratiquées par "la boite", ils n'ont que peu de marge de manuvre, avec seulement 10 milliards d' de bénef en 2010, à peine 32% de plus qu'en 2009, on est vraiment inquiets pour eux





> "Si on ne répercute pas la hausse du baril, la boîte *coule*", a-t-il même avancé.


Amis bretons vous échappez à une nouvelle marée noire


----------



## fedo (10 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'avec les faibles marges pratiquées par "la boite", ils n'ont que peu de marge de man&#339;uvre, avec seulement 10 milliards d'&#8364; de bénef en 2010, à peine 32% de plus qu'en 2009, on est vraiment inquiets pour eux



sauf qu'un des gros actionnaire de Total s'appelle l'Etat français. du coup, ils font passer un message que l'ont fait passé à un actionnaire.
si Total subventionne le prix du carburant liquide (en ne répercutant pas la hausse du brut), ça se fera au détriment des dividendes de l'Etat actionnaire et des recettes de TVA.

seulement, si Total a une position dominante dans le pays, c'est parce qu'il s'agit d'une ancienne compagnie publique, à ce titre elle a donc été subventionnée...

cependant, l'essence pas chère c'est terminée (sauf accident économique grave). personne n'en parle dans les médias télévisés de ce pays parce qu'on ne veut pas se fâcher avec les constructeurs automobiles qui achètent de l'espace pub en masse.
l'ère du pétrole pas cher est finie. vous ne pouvez inclure les pays de l'Est, l'Amérique du Sud, l'Inde, la Chine, l'Indonésie, le Vietman dans les pays développés sur le modèle occidental sans un problème de choc d'offre sur le pétrole (et pas que).

le remède a un pétrole cher n'est pas dans la subvention du prix mais dans l'investissement.

au final de Margerie fait preuve d'une honnêteté rare sur ce point (sur l'impôt sur les sociétés pas vraiment). je plains ceux qui habitent loin de leur lieu de travail sans transport en commun.


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2011)

Evidemment si on trouve un traitement tout simple contre le cancer, ça va pas intéresser grand  monde hormis les patients et ceux qui les entourent, un médicament générique en plus 

Nan c'est du lourd le business du cancer, ça nourri du monde, autant que la drogue et les armes voir plus !! On va pas leur enlever le pain de la bouche quand même hein ? 

Ça me fait penser au baclofène tiens... je vais aller faire un tour au comptoir moi je crois.

Découverte d&#8217;un traitement anticancer simple, mais qui n&#8217;intéresse pas les lobbies pharmaceutiques.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

_Il escalade de nuit la cathédrale

Un jeune homme a grimpé à mains nues jusqu'au sommet de la cathédrale  de Strasbourg vendredi soir, au beau milieu du spectacle estival  d'illumination de l'édifice._..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2011)

Un supermarché allemand fermé à cause... d'une araignée ! [en anglais]

Il faut dire que la coquine, jaillie d'un caisse de bananes colombiennes, serait hautement venimeuse...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2011)

Massacre à la tronçonneuse


----------



## fedo (13 Juillet 2011)

ça va péter


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Russie*: un cambrioleur maîtrisé et esclave sexuel


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Juillet 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ça va péter



Joli 14 juillet, un peu en avance, un peu fumeux, mais joli... Ces policiers NY ont vraiment une âme de gamin.


----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Russie*: un cambrioleur maîtrisé et esclave sexuel



Cool! Pour peu que ce soit une bombe blonde telle qu'on imagine les russes, j'veux bien l'adresse moi! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2011)

_Du Cannabis dans la tour de contrôle de Cayenne
_ 


> Il est ainsi demandé de cesser de consommer des boissons alcoolisées  dans le centre de contrôle, de fumer du cannabis ainsi que d'absorber  des drogues ou autre substances psychoactives.





> Ces effets ne sont pas compatibles avec l'exercice du contrôle aérien.


Tu m'étonnes, lol.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2011)

En 50 ans, le nombre de spermatozoïdes dans la population masculine a baissé de 50 %.


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2011)

Non seulement ça mais la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous non plus. Ça fait penser à _Children of Men_


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En 50 ans, le nombre de spermatozoïdes dans la population masculine a baissé de 50 %.



Ah ? Bon, c'est vrai que je suis loin de connaître toute la population masculine, mais de tous les hommes que je connais, aucun n'est un spermatozoïde (sauf peut-être Mackie &#8230; Faudrait demander à Amok :mouais, donc, déjà, au départ, il ne devait pas y en avoir beaucoup ! :rateau:

Sinon, si on reformule correctement la phrase :



> En 50 ans, le nombre moyen de spermatozoïdes chez le mâle humain a baissé de 50%



On peut toujours se consoler en se disant que s'il y en a moins chez l'homme, c'est peut-être parce qu'il en a mis une bonne moitié chez la femme, vu que la population mondiale, elle, elle n'a pas eu tendance à baisser de 50% ces 50 dernières années


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2011)

Il est vrai que titrer ce reportage "Les mâles en péril", alors que les spermatozoïdes ne servent évidemment pas uniquement à la reproduction de la partie masculine de l'humanité, est pour le moins maladroit.  

Mais c'est tout de même une information très inquiétante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Il est vrai que titrer ce reportage "Les mâles en péril", alors que les spermatozoïdes ne servent évidemment pas uniquement à la reproduction de la partie masculine de l'humanité, est pour le moins maladroit.
> 
> Mais c'est tout de même une information très inquiétante.



Ben caisse tu croix ? Tu ne peux pas bouffer du pesticide assaisonné au césium 137 à tous les repas, et espérer continuer à garder des noisettes en parfait état de marche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2011)

Tant qu'on y est...

N'ayez plus peur messieurs qu'on vous coupe le zizi : *les chirurgiens savent comment vous en refaire un autre*.


----------



## Myl91 (16 Juillet 2011)

Ya pas à tortiller, classe...  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En 50 ans, le nombre de spermatozoïdes dans la population masculine a baissé de 50 %.



Du coup faut éjaculer 2 fois plus


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2011)

Logique implacable


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2011)

Sécheresse : alerte maximale pour les centrales nucléaires.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Sécheresse : alerte maximale pour les centrales nucléaires.



Bon, faudrait arrêter avec cet alarmisme de mauvais goût ! On ne va quand même pas risquer une baisse des bénéfices à court terme, rien que parce que ça mettrait en danger la vie de quelques centaines de milliers de pékins et la santé de 7 ou 8 millions d'autres, dont la plupart ne sont même pas riches, en plus ! Font chier, tous ces salauds de pauvres !


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, faudrait arrêter avec cet alarmisme de mauvais goût ! On ne va quand même pas risquer une baisse des bénéfices à court terme, rien que parce que ça mettrait en danger la vie de quelques centaines de milliers de pékins et la santé de 7 ou 8 millions d'autres, dont la plupart ne sont même pas riches, en plus ! Font chier, tous ces salauds de pauvres !



Nan mais c'était juste en passant hein, pas question pour moi de plomber l'ambiance surtout qu'en ce moment ça va super bien merde quoi  (j'ai acheté un ventilo pour 19 &#8364; !!)


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2011)

Je croyais qu'une solidarité fourrage avait été mise en place ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je croyais qu'une solidarité fourrage avait été mise en place ?!



Seulement pour les centrales thermiques !


----------



## fedo (18 Juillet 2011)

je pensais avoir tout vu, mais pas en 3D visiblement:
[YOUTUBE]ZboxMsSz5Aw[/YOUTUBE]

_il s'agit bien d'une imprimante ou d'un copieur 3D, j'essaie toujours de comprendre à quoi ça sert_:hein:


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2011)

fedo a dit:


> je pensais avoir tout vu, mais pas en 3D visiblement:
> ///
> _il s'agit bien d'une imprimante ou d'un copieur 3D, j'essaie toujours de comprendre à quoi ça sert_:hein:




çà a pleins d' utilités: faire des prototypes pour l' industrie; faire par exemple des figurines pour ceux qui font de la 3D "artistique", et bien d' autres choses auquel on ne pense sans doute pas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2011)

Le fils qui détruit la maison à sa maman pas vraiment cool


----------



## FataMorgana (19 Juillet 2011)

fedo a dit:


> je pensais avoir tout vu, mais pas en 3D visiblement:
> 
> _il s'agit bien d'une imprimante ou d'un copieur 3D, j'essaie toujours de comprendre à quoi ça sert_:hein:



ça fait longtemps que c'est utilisé aux US en France on découvre à peine et dans faut voir le pris (la qualité aussi il y a différente technique)...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2011)

pickwick a dit:


> En suisse, on en est pas là mais presque .... dans la mesure où en ville il y a des larges panneaux publicitaires qui font de temps la pub pour les salons érotiques de Genève.



Oui, ça on a aussi dans mon bled. Mais pour des maisons closes, pas encore (bon, faut dire qu'on n'a pas de maisons closes non plus)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2011)

FataMorgana a dit:


> ça fait longtemps que c'est utilisé aux US en France on découvre à peine et dans faut voir le pris (la qualité aussi il y a différente technique)...





On découvre à peine ? Alors qu'on sait faire depuis la première moitié des années 90 ? 

Une technique d'impression 3D utilisant la solidification d'une résine liquide par des faisceaux lasers commandés par ordinateur a été mise au point par un laboratoire du CNRS de Strasbourg vers 1991 ou 1992, si mes souvenirs sont bons. À l'époque, l'ordinateur commandant "l'imprimante" était, si mes souvenirs sont bons, un Atari Mega ST4. :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2011)

USA - Ils découvrent Jésus... sur un ticket de caisse


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2011)

Les apparitions, c'est toujours Jésus ou la vierge - du moins chez les chrétiens, et aux USA sur les objets les plus improbables, tickets de caisses, tartines grillées, etc.

Et pourquoi pas dans ce cas précis Ben Laden qui reviendrait se venger pour changer ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Il n'est pas content :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il n'est pas content :hein:



Il y en a un autre (pour d'autres raisons).



> *Il mandate un chasseur de créances*
> 
> Mais Superior Ventures Ltd, malgré le protocole signé en 2000, nen verra pas un centime. Les relations entre Guelfi et Tapie deviennent carrément électriques. "Dédé-la-Sardine" mandate Francis Louvard, un chasseur de créances pour récupérer son dû. Cet ancien avocat des cabinets Berlioz et Jeantet, aujourdhui établi à Genève, ne sest-il pas spécialisé dans le recouvrement de dettes auprès dEtats plutôt difficiles en affaires, comme la Russie ou la Tunisie ? "Ce protocole est sans objet, balaie toutefois Me Lantourne, lavocat de Bernard Tapie, puisquil na pas fait lobjet dun pré-accord par le Tribunal de commerce". Visiblement "Dédé-la-Sardine" ne lentend pas de cette oreille.


----------



## fedo (21 Juillet 2011)

je ne sais pas s'il pêche la sardine, mais l'Alaska aurait son monstre du Lockness

_je vous conseille la vidéo, le mec avec la casquette noire retournée semble bourré _


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2011)

*Les nichons de la terreur*

La nouvelle menace terroriste: des bombes indétectables et implantées chirurgicalement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2011)

Les dents de la mer du bassin


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En 50 ans, le nombre de spermatozoïdes dans la population masculine a baissé de 50 %.



Contrairement a ce que tout le monde dit, je trouve que c'est une excellente nouvelle. Avec 7 milliards d'ames sur la planete, il semblerait que soit dans l'ordre des choses que la nature emette un frein a la reproduction.

La planete n'est pas "equippee" pour nourrir et loger 7 mi'yards d'Hommes, d'ou dereglement, d'ou retour de baton.

C'est beau la nature quand meme ...  ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> On découvre à peine ? Alors qu'on sait faire depuis la première moitié des années 90 ?
> 
> Une technique d'impression 3D utilisant la solidification d'une résine liquide par des faisceaux lasers commandés par ordinateur a été mise au point par un laboratoire du CNRS de Strasbourg vers 1991 ou 1992, si mes souvenirs sont bons. À l'époque, l'ordinateur commandant "l'imprimante" était, si mes souvenirs sont bons, un Atari Mega ST4. :hein:



En 91/92, ca ne devait pas couter la meme somme quand meme >>> d'ou surement moins d'accessibilite a cette forme de production d'echantillons par rapport a maintenant. Une invention peut toujours naitre dans un laboratoire, mais de la a la retrouver dans les processus industriels communs, c'est une autre affaire. N'est-zzzze pas !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2011)

Chang a dit:


> En 91/92, ca ne devait pas couter la meme somme quand meme >>> d'ou surement moins d'accessibilite a cette forme de production d'echantillons par rapport a maintenant. Une invention peut toujours naitre dans un laboratoire, mais de la a la retrouver dans les processus industriels communs, c'est une autre affaire. N'est-zzzze pas !?



Sans doute, mais je réagissais surtout à "On découvre à peine", alors que ça fait presque vingt ans qu'on sais le faire ! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon, ben, s'en passe quand même des choses, en Gelbique... 
Enfin, dans la presse...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Monoprix, c'est lol


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Dévorée par un lion


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2011)

Ben tiens !... 
Je  me demandais quand ils allaient (enfin ?), en arriver là !&#8230; :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

M_u_rde, viiite !...
Faut que j'aille sur la place Pouchkine, moué !...  :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Juillet 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben tiens !...
> Je  me demandais quand ils allaient (enfin ?), en arriver là ! :rateau:



On ne peut pas à la fois cracher dans la soupe et vouloir le dessert Ou sur un autre mode : même un chien ne mord pas la main de celui qui le nourrit :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## fedo (23 Juillet 2011)

vous pensiez regarder de l'athlétisme ? et bien ce sera street fight en bonus:
[YOUTUBE]7RhncPvxymM[/YOUTUBE]

il s'agit 2 français...

n'empêche Charlène a du bien se marrer pour une fois


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juillet 2011)

fedo a dit:


> vous pensiez regarder de l'athlétisme ? et bien ce sera street fight en bonus:
> [YOUTUBE]7RhncPvxymM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> il s'agit 2 français...
> ...



Meuuuh non... Il ne peut s'agir que d'un montage ! L'être humain est civilisé c'est sûr


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2011)

*Annonces Google*

Le robot a fait comme d'habitude son travail mécanique d'identification de nos "centres d'intérêt"... Le mot "deuil" apparaît dans la page ? Allez hop, j'affiche ça ! Il y a des moments où on aimerait vraiment que les mercantis nous oublient.


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2011)

alors les Suisses, vous leurs fourgués des armes ou pas ?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> alors les Suisses, vous leurs fourgués des armes ou pas ?



Les suisses n'y sont pour rien que diable. C'est le Quatar qui revend.sad (je le met car nouveau dans la liste de droite !!)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> alors les Suisses, vous leurs fourgués des armes ou pas ?



On s'en prend aux suisses, alors que les français le font en direct 

http://www.jeuneafrique.com/Article/ARTJAWEB20110629151544/


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2011)

la suisse est normalement un pays neutre, la est la différence


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> la suisse est normalement un pays neutre, la est la différence



Donc la Suisse, ne devrait pas vendre d'armes ... pas en fabriquer ... pas en posséder


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2011)

Tu connais donc mal la Suisse et la neutralité


----------



## fedo (26 Juillet 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Les suisses n'y sont pour rien que diable. C'est le Quatar qui revend.sad (je le met car nouveau dans la liste de droite !!)



pardon quand tu vends des armes à quelqu'un tu as ton mot à dire sur ce qu'on fait avec les armes vendues, y compris à la revente.
dans le cas de la Suisse, on est presque dans la légitime défense contre le régime de Khadafi (dans le cas de la France, de la Grande Bretagne on est carrément dans la légitime défense a posteriori).

ils ont parfaitement le droit (pour l'instant) de faire ce qu'ils font.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> sad (je le met car nouveau dans la liste de droite !!)



Ce n'est pas parce qu'un smiley à l'allure douteuse est apparu dans la liste, que tu es obligé de t'en servir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juillet 2011)

là j'hésite :

Amusant ou pas ??!!

http://next.liberation.fr/musique/01012351068-le-sosie-de-gainsbourg-poignarde-le-sosie-de-johnny


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Un kangourou géant attaque une nonagénaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2011)

​






Natation : Lacourt et Stravius partagent l'or mondial​http://www.lemonde.fr/sport/article...vius-partagent-l-or-mondial_1553043_3242.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Ils vont se serrer la ceinture à cause du bénéfice en baisse 

Ce qui est moins drôle, c'est de supprimer des postes, ils ont oublié que c'est avec l'argent de la confédération qu'ils s'en sont sortis, argent remboursé il est vrai.


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Juillet 2011)

La boîte noire de la baignoire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRj65DFyCSY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2011)

"Ensemble, nous allons punir le meurtrier. Et sa punition, ce sera plus de générosité, plus de tolérance, plus de démocratie" 
_Fabian Stang_ Maire d'Oslo.


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2011)

si seulement nos politiques pouvez avoir ce degré d'intelligence


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2011)

C'est clair qu'il y'a des chances que Sarko-Guaino-Guéant nous auraient plutôt pondu une loi en urgence sur le port d'armes sur les iles de 500 m de diamètre....


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juillet 2011)

50 mètres... çà aurait fait plus d'iles concernées


----------



## Myxomatom (26 Juillet 2011)

C'est clair que chez nous les politiques font peur... et c'est pas fini, ça va être de plus en plus n'importe quoi avec leur effets dannonce... on s'approche des élections.


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> "Ensemble, nous allons punir le meurtrier. Et sa punition, ce sera plus de générosité, plus de tolérance, plus de démocratie"
> _Fabian Stang_ Maire d'Oslo



... et plus de massacre, encore plus ou plus du tout ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

loustic a dit:


> ... et plus de massacre, encore plus ou plus du tout ?


Tu as la réponse ?!...
Enfermons tout le monde, alors !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu as la réponse ?!...
> Enfermons tout le monde, alors !



Ouais.
D'ailleurs j'en ai déjà deux ou trois à dénoncer.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2011)

seulement 2 ou 3 ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2011)

Ok, j'avoue.
Bien plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu as la réponse ?!...
> Enfermons tout le monde, alors !



Exactement.


----------



## fedo (27 Juillet 2011)

GKatarn pourra conserver son casque


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Juillet 2011)

CHaud...
http://www.dhnet.be/infos/buzz/arti...nir-le-moulage-du-penis-de-jimmy-hendrix.html


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2011)

fedo a dit:


> GKatarn pourra conserver son casque



 :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est clair qu'il y'a des chances que Sarko-Guaino-Guéant nous auraient plutôt pondu une loi en urgence sur le port d'armes sur les iles de 500 m de diamètre....



un exemple de l'intelligence politique française : Les éleveurs bientôt autorisés à abattre des loups, mais putain, les loups, les lynx, les renards ou les ours sont chez eux !!!!!!!! Arrêtons d'être cons


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> un exemple de l'intelligence politique française : Les éleveurs bientôt autorisés à abattre des loups, mais putain, les loups, les lynx, les renards ou les ours sont chez eux !!!!!!!! Arrêtons d'être cons


On peut lire ceci sur le Daubé Libéré



> A la suite de la réunion au ministère de l'Ecologie, cet après-midi, en présence des députés Henriette Martinez et Daniel Spagnou, des préfètes des Hautes-Alpes et des Alpes-de-Haute-Provence , ainsi que d'une délégation d'éleveurs ovins, Nathalie Kosciusko-Moriset a *proposé* une autorisation permanente de tirs de défense avec des armes de cinquième catégorie. Seuls les éleveurs et chasseurs préalablement formés *seraient* habilités à tirer. *Toutefois*, ces mesure *devront être validées par le groupe national Loup*, avant de devenir effective *pour la saison prochaine*.



En gros circulez y'a rien à voir mais si si vous promettez de voter pour nous en 2012 on vous promet de faire quelque chose

J'adore  

Suite à la dernière attaque par chez moi (04) le préfet ne se risquera pas à prendre un arrêté de tir car il sera attaqué par l'ASPAS, comme le précédent, et cassé par le tribunal administratif.

1800 bêtes et quelques, et pas un patou Elles sont où les mesures de protections ?  :mouais:


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> un exemple de l'intelligence politique française : Les éleveurs bientôt autorisés à abattre des loups, mais putain, les loups, les lynx, les renards ou les ours sont chez eux



... sans oublier les puces, poux, morpions, moustiques, acariens, mouches tsé-tsé, bacilles de Koch, etc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2011)

Le lapin est mort


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Plein gaz et sans emploi



> L'automobiliste s'est avéré positif au dépistage d'alcoolémie mais à un taux inférieur au taux légal de 0,25 mg/l d'air expiré.


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Plein gaz et sans emploi



Le "sans emploi" est très important dans cette "information"... :modo:


----------



## Fìx (28 Juillet 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Le "sans emploi" est très important dans cette "information"... :modo:




... si cette information elle même était importante...... 

_(on pourrait en poster 3 par semaines des comme ça.....  )_


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Juillet 2011)

mouaip... les fées d'hivers :sleep::sleep:


ppf :
*La crise 2, prochainement sur vos écrans...*
alimentaire mon cher Watson...


----------



## patlek (28 Juillet 2011)

Sortez vos mouchoirs....
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/atom-intel-g4-motorola-33484/#xtor=RSS-5


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2011)

on est sensé parlé d&#8216;actualité ici non ?  _et pas de mac _

Parce que


			
				article cité plus haut a dit:
			
		

> 12:20 - mercredi 4 février 2009 par Pierre Dandumont -


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2011)

Et en ce moment on est plus que servi !

Comme Tapie qui après avoir touché la cagnotte du loto organisé par Lagarde
les place en Belgique .....

Où cette même Lagarde qui a oublié qu'elle était ministre de l'économie il y a
quelques mois et maintenant donne des leçons à la France ....

Mais le summum est encore une fois atteint par le meilleur d'entre eux qui veut
inscrire une nouvelle "règle d'or" dans la Constitution ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> Mais le summum est encore une fois atteint par le meilleur d'entre eux qui veut
> inscrire une nouvelle "règle d'or" dans la Constitution ...



Si les gouvernements de droite comme de gauche avaient inscrit cette règle dans la constitution et n'avaient pas laissé filer le déficit depuis 1974, on n'en serait pas là aujourd'hui.
Mais la démago de nos chers politiques plus les demandes des français qui tiennent plus de la lettre au Père Noël que de la réalité économique ont fait que c'était la solution la plus simple. Pas facile de dire non tous les jours à son môme. C'est pareil en politique.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Juillet 2011)

*hihihi*


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si les gouvernements de droite comme de gauche avaient inscrit cette règle dans la constitution et n'avaient pas laissé filer le déficit depuis 1974, on n'en serait pas là aujourd'hui.
> Mais la démago de nos chers politiques plus les demandes des français qui tiennent plus de la lettre au Père Noël que de la réalité économique ont fait que c'était la solution la plus simple. Pas facile de dire non tous les jours à son môme. C'est pareil en politique.



Le souci c'est que la constitution n'est pas prévue pour prendre en compte des considérations purement idéologiques ... qui peuvent être remises en cause quelques années plus tard ... mais pour maintenir la cohésion d'un pays.

Parce que si l'on part de ce principe, il aurait fallu inscrire l'âge de la retraire à 60 ans
ou alors son regretté bouclier fiscal dans la constitution ....

Mais de la part qui quelqu'un qui a des soucis avec les règles constitutionnelles ...

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...rs-de-grenoble-de-sarkozy_1491518_823448.html


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Juillet 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> *hihihi*



Quand même quel manque de respect pour notre grand homme d'état


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> Le souci c'est que la constitution n'est pas prévue pour prendre en compte des considérations purement idéologiques ... [/URL]



En quoi le respect d'un budget qui n'est pas en déficit est une considération politique ?
Ca s'applique aussi bien à un gouvernement de gauche ou de droite, non ?


----------



## patlek (29 Juillet 2011)

Certes, mais quand çà vient d' un recordman des déficits, çà surprend un peu.

Du coup a ce qu' il se déclare lui le vertueux, et ceux contre cette inscription dans lla constitution comme étant les gaspilleur, une façon facile de se laver.

Jeter un oeil sur la courne de la dette publique française et l' angle pris par la courbe au final.
Sarkozy a été élu en 2007, et l' angle de la courbe, en 2007 et ensuite; il n' y a juste qu' a regarder

http://www.google.com/publicdata/ex...ountry:fr&dl=fr&hl=fr&q=dette+publique+france

Sans compter tout un tas de problème comme par exemple; "aurait il été possible d' aider la Grèce?" 

C' est surtout, pour moi, que je trouve çà un peu cavalier de la part de quequ'un dont la rigueur et l' embarras a tenir les déficits de l' état sont loin d' etre évident.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si les gouvernements de droite comme de gauche avaient inscrit cette règle dans la constitution et n'avaient pas laissé filer le déficit depuis 1974, on n'en serait pas là aujourd'hui.
> Mais la démago de nos chers politiques plus les demandes des français qui tiennent plus de la lettre au Père Noël que de la réalité économique ont fait que c'était la solution la plus simple. Pas facile de dire non tous les jours à son môme. C'est pareil en politique.



Exactement.



patlek a dit:


> Certes, mais quand çà vient d' un recordman des déficits, çà surprend un peu.
> 
> Du coup a ce qu' il se déclare lui le vertueux, et ceux contre cette inscription dans lla constitution comme étant les gaspilleur, une façon facile de se laver.
> 
> ...



Certes Sarko n'est pas le mieux placé pour défendre une gestion vertueuse des finances publiques.

Mais il n'est pas le seul responsable de la situation actuelle (et dans son cas, on ne peut pas tout mettre sur le dos de la crise. D'ailleurs, on filait déjà un mauvais coton avant).

Il n'empêche que, s'il prône un truc dont on peut se dire qu'il va dans le bon sens, on ne va pas s'en plaindre même si on ne peut pas exclure qu'il y ait des arrières-pensées politiciennes derrière ça.

Après, c'est la mise en oeuvre qu'il faut voir.


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En quoi le respect d'un budget qui n'est pas en déficit est une considération politique ?
> Ca s'applique aussi bien à un gouvernement de gauche ou de droite, non ?



Je vais me répéter mais tout simplement parce que je ne trouve pas que ce soit l'objet 
de la constitution ...

Tout simplement ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Certes, mais quand çà vient d' un recordman des déficits, çà surprend un peu.



Il y en a eu d'autres avant lui, et qui tiennent des bons records en 90/94 avec nos amis Charasse et Beregovoy au budget...


----------



## patlek (29 Juillet 2011)

Le record absolu, c' est sarkozy:

Avec pour; 2009> -142 milliards d' euros, et 2010; -136 millirds d' euros.
Deux records absolus; enfonçant de loin tous les autres

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_publique_de_la_France


Et la gauche n' a pas tant que çà gouverné. Depuis 20 ans: Juppé, Balladur; Jospin! (et son bilan ne relevait pas de la catastrophe), raffarin ; villepin, fillon.

Donc sur 20 ans 4/5 ans.

Alors dire quazi systématiquement "c' est la faute de la gauche", çà finit par etre risible.
La droite doit assumer son bilan, un minimum de "courage", ou au strict minimum, avoir un tout petit chouia d' honneteté...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Le record absolu, c' est sarkozy:
> 
> Avec pour; 2009> -142 milliards d' euros, et 2010; -136 millirds d' euros.
> Deux records absolus; enfonçant de loin tous les autres
> ...


de 81 à 86
de 88 à 93
Moi je compte 10 ans.
Avant d'avancer des chiffres assure-toi de ne pas raconter n'importe quoi.



patlek a dit:


> Alors dire quazi systématiquement "c' est la faute de la gauche", çà finit par etre risible.


Est-ce que j'ai dit ça ?
Non. Relis mes posts. J'ai globalisé sur tous les gouvernements sans distinction depuis 1974.

Et qu'est ce qui est le plus risible, penser que tout ce qui arrive est la faute de Sarko ou que c'est l'accumulation depuis 36 ans qui en est responsable ?
A force de vouloir être anti Sarko, on en oublie qu'il y a eu d'autres gouvernements tout aussi fautifs avant lui. DE DROITE COMME DE GAUCHE. (je le souligne pour que tu le voies bien ce coup-ci... )


----------



## fedo (29 Juillet 2011)

sauf que ça ne veut rien dire parce que dans les périodes de récessions le déficit public augmente mécaniquement du fait de la baisse des recettes (ce qui était le cas en 1993, 2002, 2009). et ça met du temps à se résorber du fait du chômage.

ça ne sert d'écrire dans la constitution que les finances publiques doivent être équilibrées.
c'est même dangereux. parce que normalement ce n'est pas l'équilibre qui doit être recherché mais l'excédent primaire.
donc si on inscrit l'équilibre dans la constitution, ça veut dire qu'on ne remboursera pas les dettes puisque tout excédent primaire anticipé servira à telle ou telle dépense clientéliste avec comme prétexte "nous avons respecté la constitution, il s'agit d'une dépense légitime".

le seul truc qui vaudrait le coup d'être inscrit, c'est la limite supérieure de la dette publique de 60% du PIB. voire plus subtil encore, une limite maximum de la part du service de la dette publique dans le budget sur 3 ans.

mais malheureusement réparer les erreurs du passé est aussi plus difficile.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2011)

@ patiek

Ce n'est pas un concours non plus.

Et on ne va commencer à jouer à qui a la plus grosse. Ça ne nous mènerait nulle part.

La vérité est que la gauche comme la droite ont leur part de responsabilité dans la situation actuelle.


----------



## patlek (29 Juillet 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Est-ce que j'ai dit ça ?
> Non. Relis mes posts. J'ai globalisé sur tous les gouvernements sans distinction depuis 1974.



Tout en pointant plus particulièrement bérégovoy et charasse... (A mes yeux, bérégovoy; çà commence un peu a dater)
Este ce "innocent"? va savoir...

Sinon, j" avais pris les 20 derniere années. Mais bon, on peu aussi prendre les 30 dernieres années (Et voir pourquoi pas les 50 dernieres années)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Tout en pointant plus particulièrement bérégovoy et charasse... (A mes yeux, bérégovoy; çà commence un peu a dater)
> Este ce "innocent"? va savoir...


Parce que tu fais de l'anti-droite primaire, alors je rééquilibrais.
J'aurai pu citer aussi Fabius et Emmanuelli, je ne suis pas sectaire, ni avec les chauves, ni avec les monosourcils.



patlek a dit:


> Sinon, j" avais pris les 20 derniere années. Mais bon, on peu aussi prendre les 30 dernieres années (Et voir pourquoi pas les 50 dernieres années)



J'ai pris 74, année du premier budget négatif (quoique ça pourrait bien être 73 après vérification)


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2011)

patlek a dit:


> ... "aurait il été possible d' aider la Grèce?"


Nos chers journalistes, à la radio par exemple, nous (informent ?) parlent abondamment
de la situation de la Grèce au bord de la faillite. Mais *jamais* ils ne font allusion 
à la couleur politique du gouvernement de ce pays.
Ainsi présentées, les actualités deviennent amusantes... ou pas.


----------



## patlek (29 Juillet 2011)

Mouais... les socialistes grecs sont au pouvoir depuis Octobre 2009°... une éternité...

Donc la droite au pouvoir depuis un bon moment: le déficit est du a "bérégovoy"
Les socialists grecs au pouvoir depuis Octobre 2009: il porte toute la responsabilité  de la crise grecque.

Là, comme çà, çà plait bien.
Et je caricature un peu, mais pas tant.


°
http://www.liberation.fr/monde/0101595028-les-socialistes-grecs-vainqueurs-selon-des-sondages


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2011)

jamais vous ne voyagerez dans le temps


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> jamais vous ne voyagerez dans le temps



Tiens me semble avoir vu presque la même en fin de page précédente !


----------



## fedo (29 Juillet 2011)

fedo a dit:


> s
> 
> mais malheureusement réparer les erreurs du passé est aussi plus difficile.



toasted 



> jamais vous ne voyagerez dans le temps




perdu dans les catacombes de Paris ? c'est 135 


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> jamais vous ne voyagerez dans le temps





fedo a dit:


> toasted


De mon temps (!), on ne prétendait pas que les photons pourraient sous certaines conditions aller plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière.
Par contre ça élucubrait comme quoi cette vitesse étant une vitesse limite, elle pouvait être une limite INFERIEURE, d'où les tachyons, particules hypothétiques ne pouvant descendre en dessous de 300.000 km/s, et autorisant toutes les sciences-fictionneries de voyage dans l'espace-temps si on arrivait à les dompter.
France 1, Chine 0


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2011)

chhhhhaaaatttttttt tttooooourrrnnneee


----------



## subsole (30 Juillet 2011)

macinside a dit:


> chhhhhaaaatttttttt tttooooourrrnnneee



 "Il n'a gardé aucune séquelle de cette mésaventure".
Il n'a pas peur de la machine à laver, ce chaton est devenu complètement amnésique.


----------



## fedo (30 Juillet 2011)

vous vous croyiez à l'abri sur les itinéraires bis pour éviter les péages et les prix de l'essence sur l'autoroute hein ?
manqué !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bientôt en France les routes nationales à péage(s)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2011)

fedo a dit:


> vous vous croyiez à l'abri sur les itinéraires bis pour éviter les péages et les prix de l'essence sur l'autoroute hein ?
> manqué !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> bientôt en France les routes nationales à péage(s)



Faut pas se plaindre en venant chez nous c'est 40 balles pour l'année illimité en km 
Genève - Nice et retour il y a peu 145 &#8364; faites le calcul ... :love:
A part ça c'est dègue de devoir payer, une taxe sur les carburants, l'impôt voiture ... nos états sont dans la moïse totale.


----------



## Lebossflo (30 Juillet 2011)

Regardé sa, ces assez, anecdotique...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwzklHZqkbE&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Juillet 2011)

J'avais été surpris, à la gare de Luxembourg, du prix des toilettes. X pour les hommes et X+ pour les dames. Il va y avoir deux tarifs bientôt. Les dames petits calibres et les autres.
Et voici les aménagements pour justifier cette ségrégation.Ce siège est plus large afin d'être plus confortable pour les dames avantagées par la nature.







Un importateur de WC britannique a repéré un trou sur le marché de son secteur: des lunettes de WC XXL pour les fesses rondes.
Depuis qu'il a planché sur la commercialisation de son nouveau produit, la vente de la lunette de wc version extra-extra large a doublé de volume au Royaume-Uni en deux ans.
Concrètement la largeur du siège offre 13 centimètres d'aisance de plus à l'usager aux fesses rondes et une solidité accrue. Selon l'importateur, la planche peut résister à un poids de 380 kilos et évite les mauvaises surprises aux usagers plus corpulents.
Ce type d'accessoire connaît déjà un large succès aux Etats-Unis où le phénomène de l'obésité est largement répandu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Mouais... les socialistes grecs sont au pouvoir depuis Octobre 2009°... une éternité...
> 
> Donc la droite au pouvoir depuis un bon moment: le déficit est du a "bérégovoy"
> Les socialists grecs au pouvoir depuis Octobre 2009: il porte toute la responsabilité  de la crise grecque.
> ...



Tu es tellement partisan que ça en devient ridicule...


----------



## patlek (1 Août 2011)

C' est juste que j' aime bien un minimum de cohérence.
Si un type qui se gaverait de gateaux , glaces et bonbons; s' amenait vers moi pour dire "je propose qu' on limite les sucreries", je me dirais d' office "En voilà un qui ne s' emmerde pas"

Ces deux dernieres années, on a eut 7% de déficit, et çà n' a pas du tout empeché sarkoozy de prendre des décisions purement politiques et qui ont des couts. 
Ub seul exemple: l' intervention en Lybie, une décision politique, librement choisie par Sarkozy (Attention: je ne débat ppas du bien fondé ou non de cette intervention; je débat du libre choix de la décision politique, ce qui est tout autre chose). Aucun pays ne nous demandait a intervenir en Libye, donc c' était une décision politique libre, et il ne s' est pas embarrassé du fait que les 3% de déficit (Qui sont déjà une regle au niveau européen, par ailleurs) était déjà largement enfoncé.

Donc, moi j' aimerais connaitre sa position: Est ce qu' il regrette d' avoir eut ce choix politique? (Un choix qui aurait été interdit dans le cadre d' une regle constitutionnelle de non dépassement des 3%)

Et puis, tant qu' on y est, a 3% de déficit par an, on continue de creuser la dette, un peu plus lentement, mais en tout cas surement.

Donc la "vraie" régle , ce qui serait la "bonne" regle: c' est que l' état soit excedentaire, pour commencer a rembourser cette dette. Donc c' est çà qu' il faudrait inscrire: qu' un goouvernement, lorsqu'il quitte le pouvoir, laisse les caisses de l' état au minimum dans l' état ou il les a trouvées, ou mieux: en meilleurs état.


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2011)

Lebossflo a dit:


> Regardé sa, ces assez, anecdotique...



Ton orthographe est encore plus anecdotique que ta newz. 
Je sors ^^


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> C' est juste que j' aime bien un minimum de cohérence.
> Si un type qui se gaverait de gateaux , glaces et bonbons; s' amenait vers moi pour dire "je propose qu' on limite les sucreries", je me dirais d' office "En voilà un qui ne s' emmerde pas"
> 
> Ces deux dernieres années, on a eut 7% de déficit, et çà n' a pas du tout empeché sarkoozy de prendre des décisions purement politiques et qui ont des couts.
> ...



Tout ça pour en arriver à ce que je disais à la page précédente... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

A l'occasion de la fête nationale suisse, google propose un doodle spécial 1 août.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2011)

Effrayant&#8230; mais pas étonnant. Ça allait bien finir par arriver.

Mon raisonnement qui consiste à affirmer que - personne publique exceptée - sur Facebook/Google+, ou similaires, on n'affiche pas sa photo, n'est pas si stupide. Tout comme dans la rue, on s'affiche, on se balade, avec son visage, mais on n'a pas son identité sur le front. Bref, sur Internet, ne jamais lier identité réelle, avec une photo de sa trombine. Soit l'un, soit l'autre, mais jamais les deux ensembles.

Juste du bon sens&#8230; et pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Il meurt après 12 heures de jeu sur xbox 360

_Un britannique de 20 ans a perdu la vie après une séance de jeu vidéo, son addiction se termine par un game over final..._


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Effrayant mais pas étonnant. Ça allait bien finir par arriver.
> 
> Mon raisonnement qui consiste à affirmer que - personne publique exceptée - sur Facebook/Google+, ou similaires, on n'affiche pas sa photo, n'est pas si stupide. Tout comme dans la rue, on s'affiche, on se balade, avec son visage, mais on n'a pas son identité sur le front. Bref, sur Internet, ne jamais lier identité réelle, avec une photo de sa trombine. Soit l'un, soit l'autre, mais jamais les deux ensembles.
> 
> Juste du bon sens et pourtant.



Fin de l'anonymat ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2011)

1) Ne vous plaignez plus de l'augmentation des prunes de stationnement

2) Appeule ne va pas s'en remettre


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2011)

Une p'tite loi ?!... 
Allez !...


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2011)

Une tribu amérindienne légalise le mariage homosexuel, salut, Hugues, salut  

décès du dernier "triangle rose"


----------



## fedo (5 Août 2011)

il y a bien des écoulements sur mars l'été. y a-t-il de l'eau liquide ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> il y a bien des écoulements sur mars l'été. y a-t-il de l'eau liquide ?



Ben c'est la seconde fois, déjà il y a 5 ou 6 ans, des "écoulements" similaires avaient été détectés, et la même hypothèse formulée &#8230; Jusqu'à ce qu'on s'aperçoive que ces écoulements n'étaient pas le fait d'un liquide.

D'ailleurs, si j'en crois le diagramme de phase de l'eau, à 6,3 mBars, la pression atmosphérique martienne au niveau du sol, le point de vaporisation de l'eau est à à peu près à 0,1° celsius, donc, on doit assister à un phénomène de sublimation* de la glace lorsque la température remonte, il ne peut pas y avoir de présence d'eau liquide à "l'air libre" sur cette planète, elle se vaporiserait instantanément sans avoir le temps de ruisseler !

(*) Sublimation : passage direct de l'état solide à l'état gazeux : la glace se transforme directement en vapeur, sans passer par une phase liquide.


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2011)

Ça, c'est de l'actu !... :love: 

[DM]xk28vd[/DM]


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça, c'est de l'actu !... :love:



Heureusement que la politique française est plus raisonnable, tu imagines MAM faire pareil chez nous ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2011)

:afraid:
Y'a pas que MAM, mais effectivement ce serait la "pire" (visuellement parlant pour mes rétines)...
Quoique Morano, Bachelot, ou Royal... :mouais:
Par contre Rama...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoique Morano, Bachelot, ou Royal... :mouais:



Pour les deux premières, je ne dis pas, mais Ségo, visuellement, je ne la trouve pas si irregardable que ça, mais il est sûr que comparée à Rama, elle ne peut compenser le handicap de l'âge.


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2011)

Ne me contredis pas, ou je sors la carte "Boutin" de ma manche !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ne me contredis pas, ou je sors la carte "Boutin" de ma manche !...



Si tu fais ça, je te préviens, que j'ai une photo de cette année de Simone W posant nue et que je n'hésiterais pas à te l'envoyer


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2011)

Moi je kiffe Marie-Françoise Marais de l'Hadopi. Paraît qu'elle a un piercing sur les tétons. 

:love:


----------



## fedo (5 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est la seconde fois, déjà il y a 5 ou 6 ans, des "écoulements" similaires avaient été détectés, et la même hypothèse formulée  Jusqu'à ce qu'on s'aperçoive que ces écoulements n'étaient pas le fait d'un liquide.
> 
> D'ailleurs, si j'en crois le diagramme de phase de l'eau, à 6,3 mBars, la pression atmosphérique martienne au niveau du sol, le point de vaporisation de l'eau est à à peu près à 0,1° celsius, donc, on doit assister à un phénomène de sublimation* de la glace lorsque la température remonte, il ne peut pas y avoir de présence d'eau liquide à "l'air libre" sur cette planète, elle se vaporiserait instantanément sans avoir le temps de ruisseler !
> 
> (*) Sublimation : passage direct de l'état solide à l'état gazeux : la glace se transforme directement en vapeur, sans passer par une phase liquide.



sauf que ce serait de l'eau salée. et visiblement quelque chose a le temps de ruisseler.


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2011)

Rassurés ?!...  :rateau:


> De ce banal incident, on retiendra donc deux informations : un voleur a  une tête de voleur, et les militants d'extrême gauche ne sont pas des  voleurs.





WebOliver a dit:


> Moi je kiffe Marie-Françoise Marais de l'Hadopi. Paraît qu'elle a un piercing sur les tétons.
> 
> :love:


J'ai vomi !... :rose:


----------



## patlek (5 Août 2011)

çà y est... 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...05.OBS8135/bourse-du-jamais-vu-au-cac-40.html


Tout s' écroule...


Bonnes vacances!


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> sauf que ce serait de l'eau salée. et visiblement quelque chose a le temps de ruisseler.



ça fait des années que l'on le sait


----------



## fedo (5 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> çà y est...
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...05.OBS8135/bourse-du-jamais-vu-au-cac-40.html
> 
> ...



je te rassure hier, comme par hasard, il y a eu une panne pendant la grosse panade de l'après-midi.
ça fait 2 fois que ça arrive (panne le jour d'un gros plongeon) cette année, ça commence à faire beaucoup de coïncidences.

la chute n'a rien de surprenant ni de catastrophique pour l'instant. le CRAC 40 se maintient au-dessus des 3250 et le S&P 500 n'est pas encore passé de beaucoup sous les 1200.

10 séances de baisse mais combien de séances de hausse bidon orchestrées par des algorithmes informatiques sur aucune base concrète et des gérants qui ont besoin de d'attirer de la clientèle sur les marchés actions.

le plus intéressant c'est le piqué du nez du prix du baril de pétrole en 2  jours. on voit bien la part de spéculation pure sur le baril (en gros 15%).

sinon on peut plus fissionner tranquille dans sa cuisine


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> sauf que ce serait de l'eau salée. et visiblement quelque chose a le temps de ruisseler.



Il y a 5/6 ans aussi, quelque chose ruisselait, mais ça n'était pas un liquide ! Pour l'eau salée, c'est vrai que le diagramme de phase est un peu différent, mais pas au point de pouvoir rester liquide à des pressions aussi basses (par exemple : la pression atmosphérique terrestre au niveau de la mer est 170 fois plus élevée), sauf si elle est à la limite de la saturation (c'est à dire que c'est plus du sel hydraté que de l'eau salée), et encore !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2011)

Standard and Poor's abaisse la note des Etats-Unis à AA+ pour la première fois


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2011)

dans la série "crétin de la semaine" l'évadé provoque la police sur le net


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> je te rassure



Pour me rassurer, je me dis que dans 10 000 ans: tout çà serat oublié.


Sinon, a part çà, fais pas mauvais pour un mois d' Octobre, je trouve.


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2011)

macinside a dit:


> dans la série "crétin de la semaine" l'évadé provoque la police sur le net


D'autant plus crétin que le jour où il se fera de nouveau gauler il va morfler grave. Zyva, tout ça pour avoir sa petite minute de gloire, yo !


----------



## fedo (6 Août 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Standard and Poor's abaisse la note des Etats-Unis à AA+ pour la première fois





> Pour me rassurer, je me dis que dans 10 000 ans: tout çà serat oublié.
> 
> 
> Sinon, a part çà, fais pas mauvais pour un mois d' Octobre, je trouve.


là ça change tout puisque normalement les bons du trésor US notés AAA pouvaient constituer les fonds propres "durs" des banques mais plus à AA+ selon les critères de Bâle.

effectivement, ça risque de continuer à bien cartonner puisque les banques vont souffrir.

les critiques de la Chine sont à hurler de rire puisque l'endettement américain finance une grosse partie de la croissance chinoise.
la corrélation est frappante entre le boom chinois depuis 10 ans et l'explosion de la dette américaine depuis le 1er mandat de George Bush.



> S&P dénonce "le fossé entre les partis politiques" ou la "prévisibilité des  décisions de la politique américaine", Standard & Poor's tombe de  nouveau dans le piège des jugements politiques, ce qui décrédibilise son  jugement.


c'est stupéfiant de voir que les instruments du capitalisme managérial et financier/comptable sont en train de l'auto-détruire.

2011 ressemble de plus en plus à 1932 (l'Allemagne cessait de rembourser sa dette et déclenchait une rechute mondiale dans la dépression).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)

On attend, on ronge son frein, vive les vacances


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2011)

çà promet pour la semaine qui vient:

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...-bourse-de-tel-aviv-apres-une-chute-de-6.html




fedo a dit:


> 2011 ressemble de plus en plus à 1932 (l'Allemagne cessait de rembourser sa dette et déclenchait une rechute mondiale dans la dépression).



On va regler cette crise "à l' ancienne" (Façon boucherie charcuterie)
C' est qui les blaireaux a qui on doit des sous???


(Avec les pubs a mot-clés de google, en haut j' ai eu "Devenez traders professionnel" (Je vais attendre un peu)


----------



## fedo (7 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> çà promet pour la semaine qui vient:
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...-bourse-de-tel-aviv-apres-une-chute-de-6.html
> 
> ...



bourse de Riyad moins 5% également.

je suis pas sûr qu'on règle ça à l'ancienne (enfin j'espère pas sinon il faut envisager une guerre régionale voire pire dès 2018). ce qui est quasiment certain c'est que la dette sera en partie monétisée et ce aux USA et en Europe.



> C' est qui les blaireaux a qui on doit des sous???


 
la ventilation par créanciers est un secret d'Etat. mais pour la France il y a la Chine, les banques anglaises, les Emirats, le Qatar, le Koweit, l'Arabie Saoudite, certainement des banques suisses, espagnoles, belges et italiennes.

pour les USA, il s'agit de la Chine, du Japon, Corée du Sud, des pays du Golfe Persique, des banques des pays du monde entiers spécialement anglo-saxones, françaises, allemandes, suisses et des caraïbes.

mais sinon des aurores boréales visibles jusque dans le Sud de l'Angleterre ces derniers jours.


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> On va regler cette crise "à l' ancienne" (Façon boucherie charcuterie)



J'suis trop vieux pour l'armée, les travaux sont presque terminés : je vais pouvoir me concentrer sur le potager.

Bonne chance aux autres


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> les travaux sont presque terminés




Note que cette méthode de règlement de crise pourrait quand même bien te donner l'occasion de les recommencer  à zéro


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> je suis pas sûr qu'on règle ça à l'ancienne



On pourrait annexer un voisin...

Il y a des suisses sur le forum?

Ou envahir Monaco, un truc qui va prendre une demi-heure a tout casser



da capo a dit:


> J'suis trop vieux pour l'armée...
> 
> Bonne chance aux autres



On a un premier cas de désertion.


Sinon...
http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/people/...son-divorce-dans-vanity-fair-6613063-536.html
Jennifer: Appelle moi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> On pourrait annexer un voisin...
> 
> Il y a des suisses sur le forum?
> Ou envahir Monaco, un truc qui va prendre une demi-heure a tout casser
> On a un premier cas de désertion.



Il y a des suisse sur le forum ... :love:
Des vrais, des convaincus aussi. Les banques suisses ne sont que la pointe de l'iceberg.
Dans beaucoup d'états les citoyens sont plus fortunés, à tel point qu'à titre d'exemple les grecs pourraient éponger d'un coup les dettes de leur état ... et ensuite ? croyez vous que les politiques feraient mieux quand la tabula è rasa ... NON!!! 



> la ventilation par créanciers est un secret d'Etat. mais pour la France il y a la Chine, les banques anglaises, les Emirats, le Qatar, le Koweit, l'Arabie Saoudite, certainement *des banques* suisses, espagnoles, belges et italiennes.
> 
> pour les USA, il s'agit de la Chine, du Japon, Corée du Sud, des pays du Golfe Persique, *des banques* des pays du monde entiers spécialement anglo-saxones, françaises, allemandes, suisses et des caraïbes.



Lors de la guerre de 14-18 mon arrière grand mère à reçu une reconnaissance de dette pour l'or versé à titre de soutien (jamais remboursé) . Tous les pays font cela, un beau papier et rien en retour.


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2011)

C' est parti, la semaine de tous les danger commence:

http://www.liberation.fr/economie/01012353199-les-bourses-asiatiques-chutent-fortement

Pffffllllllllllllll!, on a qu' a faire tourner la planche a billets, c' est la dernière solution:

Combien on doit au monsieur? 5 milliard d' euros... Aucun probleme! bougez pas. Roger, envoi la rotative!, tu m' imprime pour 5 milliards d' euros de billets!!! Monsieur, dans une heure vous serez payé, avec des pelletés de beaux billets tout neuf, tout chaud, directement sorti de la rotative.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2011)

Grâce à un contrôle des changes draconien qui n'est accessible qu'aux  Etats totalitaires, la Chine maintient le yuan à 0,15 dollar et à 0,11  euro, quand, selon le Fonds monétaire international (FMI) et l'ONU, il  devrait valoir 0,25 dollar et 0,21 euro !
(...)
Le moment est venu de tirer le bilan. La Chine capitalise la stratégie qu'elle a amorcée en 1989, et elle se réjouit de nous avoir  déstabilisés sur tous les plans : commercial, économique, social,  financier, monétaire, technologique, militaire, diplomatique... Notre  capitulation face à elle aboutit maintenant à notre déstabilisation.


----------



## fedo (8 Août 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Grâce à un contrôle des changes draconien qui n'est accessible qu'aux  Etats totalitaires, la Chine maintient le yuan à 0,15 dollar et à 0,11  euro, quand, selon le Fonds monétaire international (FMI) et l'ONU, il  devrait valoir 0,25 dollar et 0,21 euro !
> (...)
> Le moment est venu de tirer le bilan. La Chine capitalise la stratégie qu'elle a amorcée en 1989, et elle se réjouit de nous avoir  déstabilisés sur tous les plans : commercial, économique, social,  financier, monétaire, technologique, militaire, diplomatique... Notre  capitulation face à elle aboutit maintenant à notre déstabilisation.



perso je ne suis pas du tout un amateur de la politique des autorités chinoises.
mais l'article est un peu simpliste et populiste. 
le problème ne vient pas que du gouvernement Chinois qui se comporte en passager clandestin du système international et pas seulement en matière macro économique.
le problème vient de la cupidité et du désir de rente dans les pays développés. personne n'a obligé les usines à se délocaliser dans les pays à faibles couts.

en plus, l'article ne va pas au bout de sa logique. c'est-à-dire que la Chine s'occidentalise à grande vitesse dans le mode de vie de ses habitants. donc le pays va souffrir de sa grande dépendance énergétique et de son contrôle des changes inflationniste.
sans parler du fait que les autorités financières chinoises sont obligées de financer les déficits des pays développés (et donc leurs budgets militaires) parce que sinon il n'y a plus de clients pour ses exportations.
bref le passager clandestin est obligé de payer pour que le véhicule puisse encore rouler. la preuve vient de la bourse Shangaï dont les cours ne reflètent pas 33 ans de croissance d'affilée...


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2011)

Rhhhaaaaa... les gosses!!!


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...OBS8273/cyfi-hackeuse-de-genie-de-10-ans.html

"En contrôlant le temps, vous pouvez faire beaucoup de choses, comme faire pousser des citrouilles instantanément"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

Le maire fait la guerre aux autos mal garées : 

[YOUTUBE]V-fWN0FmcIU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Le maire fait la guerre aux autos mal garées :



Tu n'as que quelques jours de retard, s'pas grave  (lien 1)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Août 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu n'as que quelques jours de retard, s'pas grave  (lien 1)



t'es pénible toi... si en plus de poser son étron sa news superfun, il faut lire les pages précédentes !!!...


----------



## patlek (9 Août 2011)

Une nouvelle journée bordélique qui commence:
http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/economie/conjoncture/les-marches-asiatiques-s-affolent-6627732-536.html

Toujours un peu étrange ces mouvements de panique soudain: les types ont quand meme pas découvert que des pays ont des dettes assez importantes la semaine dernière, quand meme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> les types ont quand meme pas découvert que des pays ont des dettes assez importantes la semaine dernière, quand meme.



Quels types ? Il y a longtemps que les échanges boursiers ne sont plus l'affaire de "types", ce sont des programmes informatiques  Très très bêtes, qui réagissent en chaîne, façon "moutons de Panurge" qui sont à la base de ces mouvements de panique. Une mauvaise nouvelle quelconque annoncée, et hop : "vendez tout et achetez de l'or", c'est automatique ! Ce qui compte, ça n'est pas la mauvaise nouvelle en elle même, juste son annonce !


----------



## patlek (9 Août 2011)

Moi, j' ai une meilleure explication: une sorte de "jour sans fin":

7H le matin: le trader européen se leve, au meme moment de l' autre coté de la planète, le trader asiatique se couche, fatigué.

9h le trader européen arrive a sa bourse; il découvre un mauvais chiffre; il commence a paniquer un peu... Et il se demande comment va réagir le trader amméricain?

14 h Le trader américain se leve, petit déjeune et écoute la radio: il découvre que le trader européen a paniqué un peu; çà l' inquiete.

15 heures ; le trader américain arrive a sa bourse, un peu paniqué: sa bourse chute un peu.

Au meme moment, le trader européen voit que la bourse américaine a chutée un peu: il panique.
Chute de la bourse européenne.

Le trader américain apprend que la bourse européenne chute: il panique!

20h Fin de journée, les bourses on chutées!!
Au meme moment, le  trader asiatique se réveille... cool... il petit déjeune et écoute la radio: il découvre que pendant sa nuit les bourses américaines et européennes ont chutées!!! : il panique.

Il débarque affolé a sa salle de bourse 

5 heure le matin coté européen, 20 heures cotés asiatique: chute des bourses asiatiques a leurs cloture.

Nouvelle journée:

7 heures le matin; le trader européen se léve, petit déjeune et écoute la radio...
(reprendre a 7heure le matin en haut)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' ai une meilleure explication: une sorte de "jour sans fin":
> 
> 7H le matin: le trader européen se leve, au meme moment de l' autre coté de la p^lanète, le trader asiatique se couche, fatigué.
> 
> ...



Ben c'est aussi ça, sauf que "le trader", il se contente de suivre les directive qu'il voit s'afficher sur l'écran de son ordinateur, directives données par le programme très très bête dont je parlais plus haut, d'une part, et que d'autre part, le volume d'échanges commandé par les traders, de nos jour, c'est peut-être 10% du total (en nombre de transactions, hein, pas en montants), le reste, c'est automatique, sans intervention humaine.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "le trader", il se contente de suivre les directive qu'il voit s'afficher sur l'écran de son ordinateur



Finalement, à te lire, c'est con un trader


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2011)

Devenir trader c'est d'actualité, actualité amusante ?


gKatarn a dit:


> Finalement, à te lire, c'est con un trader


Recherche avec le mot *trader*... et hop 200 000 000 de résultats !


----------



## patlek (9 Août 2011)

C' est la crise!!!

http://next.liberation.fr/cinema/01012353253-pas-d-enchere-pour-la-chair-de-marilyn-monroe


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Finalement, à te lire, c'est con un trader



Tu trouve ça con, toi, de gagner autant de pognon rien qu'en appuyant sur le bouton quand ton ordi te dit de le faire ?


----------



## fedo (9 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Toujours un peu étrange ces mouvements de panique soudain: les types ont quand meme pas découvert que des pays ont des dettes assez importantes la semaine dernière, quand meme.



ce n'est pas les dettes qui font peur aux opérateurs des marchés financiers dans l'absolu mais l'absence de redémarrage de "la croissance".

quand l'Italie avait encore un peu de croissance, elle avait réussi à nettement diminuer son endettement.

ce qui fait paniquer c'est l'ensemble suivant: pas assez de croissance par rapport au déficit primaire des Etats occidentaux qui tirent la demande mondiale + des hommes en place à la tête des institutions qui ne comprennent pas ce qui se passe vraiment.



> Ben c'est aussi ça, sauf que "le trader", il se contente de suivre les  directive qu'il voit s'afficher sur l'écran de son ordinateur,  directives données par le programme très très bête dont je parlais plus  haut, d'une part, et que d'autre part, le volume d'échanges commandé par  les traders, de nos jour, c'est peut-être 10% du total (en nombre de  transactions, hein, pas en montants), le reste, c'est automatique, sans  intervention humaine.


c'est pas comme ça que cela se passe.
il y a plusieurs types de stratégies. ceux qui jouent la hausse pour attirer les clients aisés et les petits épargnants et ceux qui jouent contre pour empocher le pactole.

quand la liquidité est "open bar" (taux d'intérêt vers 0% et politique monétaire accommodante) ça monte et on a pas besoin de regarder les fondamentaux.

du coup, la hausse est totalement bidon et pilotée par les gérants.
mais quand la politique monétaire se resserre, il faut compter sur le secteur privé ou les Etats comme vecteur des hausses.
à ce moment là quand on s'aperçoit qu'il y a trop de chômage, pas assez de croissance et trop de déficit primaire, ça crashe sévère parce que la réalité revient d'un seul coup.

sachant qu'en 2009 le S&P 500 a touché le fond (je n'invente rien) à 666 points et le CRAC40 à 2465 points, ceux qui connaissent l'histoire de l'économie savent qu'il vaut mieux dégager toutes ses billes des marchés actions.

sinon beaucoup plus inquiétant que le krach boursier, la situation au Royaume Uni, annulation du match Angleterre - pays Bas.


----------



## RKei (9 Août 2011)

Les Dr.Martens bientôt de retour en Angleterre


----------



## patlek (9 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ce qui fait paniquer c'est l'ensemble suivant: pas assez de croissance par rapport au déficit primaire des Etats occidentaux qui tirent la demande mondiale + des hommes en place à la tête des institutions qui ne comprennent pas ce qui se passe vraiment.
> .



Ce qui n' empeche que la brutalité avec laquelle arrive ces crises me surprend.

Il y a un mois, la situation n' était pas fondamentalement différente. La croissance, c' est un truc assez lent a bouger, et les dettes n' arrivent pas d' un coup d' un seul.

Un jour, je vous expliquerait comment toutes ces crises, et aussi les euphories boursieres surviennent brutalement a cause de Norbert, et comment personne ne le sait, meme pas Norbert.
(Norbert est un trader qui pendant son temps libre, joue au poker)




fedo a dit:


> sachant qu'en 2009 le S&P 500 a touché le fond (je n'invente rien) à 666 points et le CRAC40 à 2465 points, ceux qui connaissent l'histoire de l'économie savent qu'il vaut mieux dégager toutes ses billes des marchés actions.



Moi; j' ai un petit plan d' épargne actions....


----------



## fedo (9 Août 2011)

> Ce qui n' empeche que la brutalité avec laquelle arrive ces crises me surprend.
> 
> Il y a un mois, la situation n' était pas fondamentalement différente.  La croissance, c' est un truc assez lent a bouger, et les dettes n'  arrivent pas d' un coup d' un seul.


non ce n'est pas très brutal. en 2008 c'était du 8 ou 9% d'un coup avec des indices complétement survalorisés.

ce qui est surprenant ce n'est pas l'intensité de la baisse mais l'étendue de la surévaluation et l'absence d'étonnement que celle-là constitue.
ça ne baisserait pas autant en intensité si les indices boursiers étaient encore un outil valable d'évaluation des valeurs des actifs.
aujourd'hui ce n'est plus le cas. il y a un décalage entre le prix et la valeur. quand le prix doit rattraper la valeur réelle d'un actif, ça fait très mal.

tout le monde savait que la boucherie aurait lieu depuis début juillet. les initiés avaient vendu en masse et la FED n'arrosait plus le système de liquidités quasi gratuite.

mais attention, même cet après-midi les marchés actions occidentaux sont encore surévalués si une récession se profile.

quand on entendait des sociétés de gestion au printemps, alors que le CRAC était 3800/4000, dire que c'était le moment d'investir car le marché n'était pas cher, c'était à hurler de rire ou à pleurer. je ne sais pas si c'est de l'incompétence ou un mensonge voire un mélange des deux mais c'est scandaleux.

pour illustrer ça, vous pourrez lire ici qu'en Chine il n'y a pas que le TGV qui déraille...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> vous pourrez lire ici qu'en Chine il n'y a pas que le TGV qui déraille...



Ben oui, maintenant que toutes les boites occidentales ont délocalisé, le pékin occidental, devenu chômeur à cause de ces délocalisations, n'a plus de fric pour acheter ce qu'il pouvait se payer quand il le produisait lui même, donc, les nouveaux pays producteurs de biens de consommation commencent à s'asseoir sur leur production ! 

Ça fait quelques années déjà que nous sommes nombreux à prédire que les entreprises qui délocalisent scient la branche sur laquelle elles sont assises !


----------



## wip (9 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, maintenant que toutes les boites occidentales ont délocalisé, le pékin occidental, devenu chômeur à cause de ces délocalisations, n'a plus de fric pour acheter ce qu'il pouvait se payer quand il le produisait lui même, donc, les nouveaux pays producteurs de biens de consommation commencent à s'asseoir sur leur production !
> 
> Ça fait quelques années déjà que nous sommes nombreux à prédire que les entreprises qui délocalisent scient la branche sur laquelle elles sont assises !


Mais nous aussi on scie la branche !! C'est facile de toujours rejeter la faute sur les autres... Les entreprises qui veulent vendre n'ont pas souvent le choix. Le client veut toujours acheter moins cher...
Il a aucune responsabilité dans se qui se passe le client ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça fait quelques années déjà que nous sommes nombreux à prédire que les entreprises qui délocalisent scient la branche sur laquelle elles sont assises !



Faisant partie d'une grande série de cadres mis à la retraite anticipée, on a eu de la chance, retraite plein pot garantie, uniquement pour permettre une énième restructuration au niveau vente, distribution et fabrication. Ceux qui nous ont mis à la retraite ont touché 10'000 balles de prime par quidam. 

Refonte faite, pertes énormes suite à cela, ce beau monde à été licencié ou déplacé, remplacé par une structure opérant depuis l'Allemagne pour les deux petits pays, Suisse et Autriche.

Heureusement pour le marché, de petits débrouillards ont mis en place, de petites structures adaptées aux besoins de nos clients, en respectant la topographie de nos pays, peu de plaines, beaucoup de hautes vallées.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2011)

wip a dit:


> Il a aucune responsabilité dans se qui se passe le client ??



Quelques possibilités :
- On offre au client un produit qu'il va devoir remplacer tous les 5 ans, voire moins, et, comme le dit Pascal 77, il va falloir qu'il trouve l'argent pour le remplacer. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il va commencer à fonctionner en mode débrouille.
- Le client commence à se dire que ça fait des décennies qu'on le prend pour un imbécile et qu'il n'a plus envie de voir son porte-monnaie servir à acheter des produits qui, au final, se révèlent douteux (Made in China étant synonyme de produit douteux). 
- Le client commence à intégrer le message écologiste (recyclage/pollution/durabilité) et ça a un impact sur la croissance parce que, problème, l'industrie a très peu anticipé.


----------



## fedo (9 Août 2011)

> On offre au client un produit qu'il va devoir remplacer tous les 5 ans,  voire moins, et, comme le dit Pascal 77, il va falloir qu'il trouve  l'argent pour le remplacer. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il va commencer à  fonctionner en mode débrouille.


ça n'est pas forcément un mal parce que l'énorme souci pour la croissance des pays du monde entier c'est le prix de l'énergie (étant la stupide division du travail internationale).
clairement il y a une demande pour des produits qui consomment moins d'énergie à rendement constant ou meilleur.



> Le client commence à intégrer le message écologiste  (recyclage/pollution/durabilité) et ça a un impact sur la croissance  parce que, problème, l'industrie a très peu anticipé.


pour moi il ne s'agit pas tellement d'un problème d'écologie et de bonne conscience à 2 balles qu'un problème de prix de l'énergie qui augmente beaucoup plus vite que les revenus.
j'en ai déjà discuté ici avec l'écrieur, pas vraiment beaucoup de gens sont prêts à abandonner leur style de vie.

d'autre part dans les années 70 l'inflation touchait les pays occidentaux. une double inflation, importée sur les prix du pétrole, et également sur les salaires et les prix.
pour juguler le phénomène la grande idée de l'époque c'était la désinflation par déménagement des usines dans les pays à bas couts. c'est devenu totalement réalisable avec la chute du bloc de l'Est et la libéralisation des capitaux ainsi que les accords de Marakesch de l'OMC...

par ailleurs, un effet collatéral hallucinant des troubles en Angleterre.


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> j'en ai déjà discuté ici avec l'écrieur, pas vraiment beaucoup de gens sont prêts à abandonner leur style de vie.



Entre être prêt et pouvoir
Autant prévoir.

Personnellement, je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter pas cher.


----------



## patlek (9 Août 2011)

En tout cas, les marchés se sont calmés (espéront que ce ne soit pas "technique", et que çà dure)

Un début de réponse Mercredi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

wip a dit:


> Mais nous aussi on scie la branche !! C'est facile de toujours rejeter la faute sur les autres... Les entreprises qui veulent vendre n'ont pas souvent le choix. Le client veut toujours acheter moins cher...
> Il a aucune responsabilité dans se qui se passe le client ??



Ben nan, vu que ça n'est pas lui qui fixe les prix.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2011)

C'est un peu plus loin que le Royaume Uni, mais au Chili cela fait près deux mois
que les étudiants protestent ...

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/internati...stations-etudiantes-degenerent-a-santiago.php 


Sinon, concernant toute cette spéculation boursière, j'aime beaucoup la couverture
de Charlie ce mercredi ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> C'est un peu plus loin que le Royaume Uni, mais au Chili cela fait près deux mois
> que les étudiants protestent ...
> 
> http://www.cyberpresse.ca/internati...stations-etudiantes-degenerent-a-santiago.php





> La présidente du syndicat des enseignants, Jaime Gajardi, a réitéré la demande des étudiants, qui veulent organiser un référendum national sur leurs exigences, *une idée que les dirigeants de la coalition au pouvoir ont jugée inconstitutionnelle et dangereuse.*



Ach so ! Demokratie, gross malheur !


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2011)

Moi, je dis "Chapeau!!!!"

Contactée par TF1 News, la banque n'avait pas davantage d'informations. Sur son site elle a publié un communiqué, suite à un article publié dimanche  par un hebdomadaire britannique. "Le Mail on Sunday présente ses excuses à Société Générale. Société Générale dément catégoriquement les allégations totalement fausses et irresponsables faites par le Mail on Sunday (Daily Mail) insinuant des discussions avec le gouvernement français concernant la situation de la banque. L'article a d'ailleurs été retiré par le Mail on Sunday reconnaissant qu'il était infondé", y explique notamment la banque avant de poursuivre en rappelant ses derniers résultats financiers. "Dans un article paru dans l'édition écrite et en ligne du Mail on Sunday daté du 7 août 2011, il était mentionné que, selon les sources du Mail on Sunday, Société Générale, l'une des banques les plus importantes en Europe, se trouvait dans un état "périlleux" et potentiellement au "bord du désastre", relate encore la banque dans son communiqué. Selon Challenges, "le retour impromptu de Nicolas Sarkozy à paris ce mercredi semble avoir relancé la rumeur en même temps qu'elle a réactivé la machine à fantasmes".

http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/economi...ent-sous-le-coup-des-rumeurs-6636025-536.html

On devrait se venger et publier un article comme quoi, la Barclay's... et ben y paraitrait que...


----------



## fedo (10 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Société Générale, l'une des banques les plus importantes en Europe, se trouvait dans un état "périlleux" et potentiellement au "bord du désastre", relate encore la banque dans son communiqué. Selon Challenges, "le retour impromptu de Nicolas Sarkozy à paris ce mercredi semble avoir relancé la rumeur en même temps qu'elle a réactivé la machine à fantasmes".
> 
> http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/economi...ent-sous-le-coup-des-rumeurs-6636025-536.html
> 
> On devrait se venger et publier un article comme quoi, la Barclay's... et ben y paraitrait que...



ça fait des semaines que les CDS sur cette banque augmentent de manière substantielle. un peu comme Unicredit. sans parler du fait que l'audit de la FED a montré qu'en 2008/2009 la banque a - semble-t-il -  eu recours en masse au guichet de la banque centrale US.

il doit s'agir d'un petit règlement de compte entre banques puisque la société générale avait émis des doutes sur la deutsche bank et d'autres établissements à l'issu des derniers "stress tests" (là pour le coup on en a un vrai).


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2011)

Là, il n' y a plus aucun filet de sécurité... Crise des banques, les états étaient intervenus, crises de banques + crises des états, il ne reste plus que les banques centrales, mais elles semblent au plancher.

Sinon, je me demande pourquoi on ne créérait pas un 3eme taux de TVA (pour la restauration par exemple) Entre 5,5 et 19,6 il y a de la place pour un troisième taux de TVA 11/12 %

De toute façon, l' impositions va augmenter.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> il doit s'agir d'un petit règlement de compte entre banques


Et si ils jouaient ça à la roulette russe au lieu de nous faire chier? 
Hein?
Nan?
A moins qu'ils préfèrent qu'on finisse par s'en occuper à force...


> Many people are alive today because it is illegal to shoot them.


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2011)

En tout cas, le mot tabou n' est toujours pas prononcé "Crack"


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2011)

Boum ! Hue !


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2011)

Note dans le calepin:

1- bombarder l' angleterre.

2- bombarder l' asie

http://fr.finance.yahoo.com/actualites/Une-banque-Asie-aurait-coupé-reuters_molt-3287059419.html?x=0


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2011)

Et annexer Monaco...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2011)

Personnellement, j'annexe la Belgique. Ceux qui voudront avoir du chocolat en seront pour leurs frais :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Personnellement, j'annexe la Belgique. Ceux qui voudront avoir du chocolat en seront pour leurs frais :love:



Leurs frais de déplacement en Suisse, parce que bon, les belgicains, ils n'ont pas l'exclusivité des bons chocolats


----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Note dans le calepin:
> 
> 1- bombarder l' angleterre.
> 
> 2- bombarder l' asie



On devrait plutôt commencer par bombarder les places financières ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2011)

Vous feriez mieux de me bombarder président du monde*, je te réglerais tout ça en deux coups de cuiller à pot, moi ! 


(*) Présidence à vie et héréditaire, of course


----------



## fedo (11 Août 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et si ils jouaient ça à la roulette russe au lieu de nous faire chier?
> Hein?
> Nan?
> A moins qu'ils préfèrent qu'on finisse par s'en occuper à force...



et bien c'est ce qui s'est passé Londres. une ville hors de prix pour les gens normaux  et les plus pauvres. une ville dominée par la City avec une bulle immobilière de malade et des milliardaires étrangers en résidence principale en goguette.

d'après ce que j'ai lu aujourd'hui, il semblerait que l'attaque contre les banques françaises soit due au déclassement de la note des USA et au rapatriement des capitaux des fonds et banques américaines au pays suite à cette annonce. 

Bank of America n'irait pas très bien non plus. du coup, une bonne rumeur sur la Société Générale pour détourner l'attention et au hop .




> En tout cas, le mot tabou n' est toujours pas prononcé "Crack"


parce que c'est pas un krack. c'est du petit joueur façon 1932 et le rapatriement de l'or.
les niveaux du VIX n'atteignent pas ceux de 2008/2009 (et de loin).
et surtout le pétrole ne baisse plus et même remonte (spécialement le brent).



> On devrait plutôt commencer par bombarder les places financières ...


ça ils le font très bien eux-même. mais ça va leur coûter cher.
tout le monde sait qu'il y a un problème non réglé sur les banques puisqu'elles ont toutes réussies ou presque les stress tests bidons du mois de juillet !!!!
et il commence à y avoir des licenciements massifs dans le secteur bancaire.
ça veut dire que la fête de la rente est finie. et du coup, les actions du secteur bancaire sont larguées en masse. en France les banques vivent (bien) en partie grâce à la bulle immobilière. mais les niches fiscales immobilières (loi scellier et consorts) vont sauter.

il va falloir passer à la caisse. après cet épisode, plus rien ne fera obstacle à l'instauration d'une taxe sur les transactions financières dans l'avenir ou sur le passif des banques (brillante proposition de l'équipe d'Obama en 2009 passée à la trappe).
Merkel n'a pas voulu de taxes sur les banques pour payer la note grecque, ben on s'en reparle dans quelques temps.

apparemment, la vente à découvert est bannie dès demain sur les places européennes. mais y en a  pas un qui a eu l'idée de l'autoriser mais en la taxant de manière substantielle. certes ça demande une coordination européenne et que la commission européenne rentre de ses vacances en Grèce.



> Vous feriez mieux de me bombarder président du monde*, je te réglerais tout ça en deux coups de cuiller à pot, moi !


vaudrait que ce soit moi qui m'en occupe si tu permets
mais pas à vie comme Chavez. juste faire le boulot et après bye.


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> On devrait plutôt commencer par bombarder les places financières ...



Sacrilège!!!!




fedo a dit:


> vaudrait que ce soit moi qui m'en occupe si tu permets



Tu m' excuseras, mais je controle. 
Tu peux aller me chercher un café steplait, et tu porteras ma veste au pressing.


----------



## fedo (11 Août 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Tu m' excuseras, mais je controle.
> Tu peux aller me chercher un café steplait, et tu porteras ma veste au pressing.



pardon ? mais c'est toi qui a un PEA


----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2011)

Quelqu'un ici a déjà essayé de ne pas se présenter à son travail pendant 2 ans et réussi à 
conserver son salaire ?

 Luc FERRY, lui oui !

Et après avoir soutenu la "nécessaire réforme" des retraites, il opte pour la sienne .... à 60 ans !

Belle philosophie effectivement ....


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> Quelqu'un ici a déjà essayé de ne pas se présenter à son travail pendant 2 ans et réussi à
> conserver son salaire ?
> 
> Luc FERRY, lui oui !
> ...


Hmmm...
Je doute que ça ne surprenne qui que ce soit ici...


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> pardon ? mais c'est toi qui a un PEA




Justement! justement!! : ceci justifie celà.

Un croissant avec mon café ste plaitt.


Sinon, encore un truc qui va faire plaisir a nos marchés, voir supputer sur le triple A de la France:

http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/filnews...0-au-deuxieme-trimestre-2011-6639408-536.html


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Août 2011)

Pieger des skinheads allemands avec des T-shirts...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Pieger des skinheads allemands avec des T-shirts...



Au fond, combien ça côte, le skinhead ? Ça pourrait faire une valeur refuge plus abordable que l'or, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## legolasse (12 Août 2011)

Et si on lave le skinhead à la machine, il perd sa couleur aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2011)

Il y a cinquante ans le Mur était érigé. Symbole de la guerre froide, de laffrontement est/ouest, de la dictature communiste, il tiendra 28 ans puis s'effondrera comme le communisme en Europe en 1989.


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2011)

La compagnie aérienne australienne Qantas met à disposition des voyageurs une vidéo pour le moins explicite qui crée la polémique. (avec la video  )


----------



## legolasse (12 Août 2011)

Very goude


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2011)

Un article courageux de Peter Osborne du _Daily Telegraph_ sur les émeutes britanniques : 

_The moral decay of our society is as bad at the top as the bottom_

_I believe that the criminality in our streets cannot be dissociated from the moral disintegration in the highest ranks of modern British society. The last two decades have seen a terrifying decline in standards among the British governing elite. It has become acceptable for our politicians to lie and to cheat. An almost universal culture of selfishness and greed has grown up._

_Je crois que la criminalité dans nos rues ne peut pas être dissociée de la désintégration morale des rangs les plus élevés de la société britannique moderne. Les deux dernières décennies ont vu un déclin terrifiant des normes de comportement au sein de l'élite gouvernante britannique. Il est devenu acceptable pour nos politiciens de mentir et de tricher. Une culture presque universelle de l'égoïsme et de la cupidité s'est développée._


----------



## Chang (15 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> _I believe that the criminality in our streets cannot be dissociated from the moral disintegration in the highest ranks of modern British society. The last two decades have seen a terrifying decline in standards among the British governing elite. It has become acceptable for our politicians to lie and to cheat. An almost universal culture of selfishness and greed has grown up._
> 
> _Je crois que la criminalité dans nos rues ne peut pas être dissociée de la désintégration morale des rangs les plus élevés de la société britannique moderne. Les deux dernières décennies ont vu un déclin terrifiant des normes de comportement au sein de l'élite gouvernante britannique. Il est devenu acceptable pour nos politiciens de mentir et de tricher. Une culture presque universelle de l'égoïsme et de la cupidité s'est développée._



En fait je ne pense pas que l'elite des pays d'Europe (par exemple) ne soit plus cupide, egoiste ou bandite qu'il y a 2 decennies. Le pouvoir reste le pouvoir. 

Par contre, je suis presque convaincu que le niveau de pauvrete a largement baisse. Prix de l'immobilier en hausse, prix de la nourriture en hausse, taux de chomage en hausse, etc et etc ... alors que les salaires n'ont quasiment pas bouge en 30 ans.

Quand on est riche au point de ne jamais porter 2 fois la meme paire de chaussettes, que la vie soit 2 fois plus chere ne fait pas de difference, mais quand on est sur un SMIC, ca fait mal au Q ...

Mais cette classe dirigeante s'etonne, encore, des tumultes que cree l'appauvrissement de la couche la plus basse de la societe ... Que voulez-vous qu'on y fasse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2011)

Chang a dit:


> En fait je ne pense pas que l'elite des pays d'Europe (par exemple) ne soit plus cupide, egoiste ou bandite qu'il y a 2 decennies. Le pouvoir reste le pouvoir.



Certes, le pouvoir reste le pouvoir. Il n'est pas nouveau que les élites s'enrichissent par des procédés douteux ou carrément malhonnêtes, ou que les responsables politiques mentent aux citoyens. Ce qui est relativement nouveau cependant depuis deux ou trois décennies, c'est l'étalage autosatisfait de cette immoralité. La culture du "bling bling" est la face souriante, juste ridicule, de cette mentalité. Mais elle a des conséquences perverses bien plus profondes. 

Les nantis semblent immergés dans une culture du mépris et de l'inconséquence qui disqualifie à l'avance tout discours qu'ils pourraient tenir aux classes moyennes ou défavorisées sur le respect de l'intérêt commun ou la possibilité même d'une morale publique. Lorsque Jacques Chirac, en 1969, s'est acheté un château dans des conditions pour le moins obscures, avant de le faire classer par une procédure discutable, pour ne pas avoir à assumer le coût des travaux à venir, le Président Pompidou a refusé de lui serrer la main durant 6 mois. Il estimait qu'un ministre de la République ne pouvait se permettre d'avoir un château. L'exhibitionnisme cynique de la richesse et les abus de pouvoir qui l'accompagnent passaient encore pour un peu immoraux à cette époque. C'est cette pudeur qui a disparu. 

On pourrait en dire autant du doigt d'honneur d'Emmanuelli à Fillon en pleine Assemblée nationale. Les débats dans cette enceinte ont toujours été animés et mêmes virulents ; mais, même dans l'injure, on savait rester le plus souvent entre gens de la bonne société, par le respect de certaines formes (il y a un abîme entre affirmer "Monsieur, vous n'êtes qu'une triste canaille" et dire "Casse-toi, pauvre con"). Si nécessaire, on se battait en duel, au nom du "point d'honneur". La distance entre le parlementaire virulent et le voyou des bas quartiers perdurait. Elle s'est aujourd'hui évanouie, elle aussi.

Pour ce qui est maintenant des écarts de richesses dans les pays développés, il ne se sont pas accrus principalement du fait de la progression de la grande pauvreté ; l'explosion du nombre de millionnaires, la tendance à la concentration de richesses colossales entre les mains de quelques-uns est davantage à mettre en cause : 

- Sur la pauvreté en France et son évolution récente : http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article270

- Sur les statistiques internationales relatives à la concentration des richesses : http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...e-classe-au-3e-rang-mondial_1423376_3224.html


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

On peut en sourire ... de la pauvreté en Suisse ... oui elle existe, et elle fait mal


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> On peut en sourire ... de la pauvreté en Suisse ... oui elle existe, et elle fait mal



On a compris que tu habitais en Suisse (accessoirement à Lausanne dans le quartier de Chailly)

Merci David qu'ils disent.


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2011)

une connerie ... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2011)

55 millions de dollars : une goutte d'eau dans un désert de 2,4 milliards de dollars.


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2011)

les chinois ont été con sur le coup, ils cherchent a accentué leurs présences en Afrique (ben oui il faut bien des matières premieres  pour les usines !) je pense que pour eux lâcher 2,4 milliards aurai été presque facile, ça aurai pu permettre de "légitimé" cette présence et d'influencé l'opinion publique mondial :hein:


----------



## JPTK (15 Août 2011)

Enfin un papier intelligent sur la situation à Londres.

Les pauvres se livrent au pillage, mais les riches aussi. Seulement, ils le font plus discrètement !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Enfin un papier intelligent sur la situation à Londres.


Même les images qu'on nous a montrées à foison étaient orientées : j'ai vu plus de caddies bourrés d'écrans plats et de matériel audio-visuel que de paniers remplis de bouffe et de provisions... coïncidence ? ou non ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Même les images qu'on nous a montrées à foison étaient orientées : j'ai vu plus de caddies bourrés d'écrans plats et de matériel audio-visuel que de paniers remplis de bouffe et de provisions... coïncidence ? ou non ?



Je vois pas où tu veux en venir là... l'article ne nie pas les pillages. il dit juste que ces violences impressionnantes et effrayantes choquent et sont évidemment fortement critiquées alors que les pillages permanent des riches, moins visibles et spectaculaires (et surtout légaux parce qu'on vote des lois qui vont dans leur sens), sont souvent passées sous silence. Il souligne aussi le fait qu'on ne peut pas exclure le contexte politico-social et qu'on pourrait voir dans ces violences les conséquences direct d'un système néo-libéral cruel et de plus en plus dur.

Personne ou presque* ne parle de tout ça.

*«Ce n&#8217;est pas une coïncidence si ces troubles éclatent alors que l&#8217;économie globale est au bord de la chute libre&#8230;Nos gouvernements successifs ont tous leurs responsabilités dans le développement de la pauvreté, des inégalités, de l&#8217;inhumanité, désormais exacerbés par la tourmente financière &#8230; Une partie de nos jeunes a basculé de l&#8217;autre versant de notre nation en ruine».


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Il souligne aussi le fait qu'on ne peut pas exclure le contexte politico-social et qu'on pourrait voir dans ces violences les conséquences direct d'un système néo-libéral cruel et de plus en plus dur.


C'est évident qu'on ne peut pas exclure ce contexte et que certaines personnes sont "au bout du rouleau" et prêtes à tout étant donné qu'elles n'ont plus rien à perdre !
Il est également certain que ces personnes délaissent les moyens "légaux" ... manifestations, grèves, droit de vote etc ... au profit de la violence ! Je peux comprendre mais pas accepter !
La violence appelle la violence et hormis les cas de légitime défense avérés, elle est inacceptable !
Le problème avec la violence, c'est qu'en y étant confronté de plus en plus dans la vie de tous les jours, on commence à s'y habituer et on se dit : "ouais ! c'est comme ça ! faut faire avec ! c'est la vie actuelle qui veut ça !" ... jusqu'au jour où ça arrive à ta famille ou à tes proches !
Maintenant, un fait divers avec moins de 5 morts ça fait à peine 2 lignes dans les journaux ... navrant !
Dans les images que j'ai visionnées, j'ai vu des "casseurs" et des "lâches avec de toutes petites burnes" - désolé, mais je n'ai rien vu de plus !
Quant à la lutte des classes et les "exactions silencieuses" de la classe dirigeante, c'est par les urnes que cela doit se régler ... mais ce problème est aussi vieux que ne l'est le monde et est également totalement inacceptable !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quant à la lutte des classes et les "exactions silencieuses" de la classe dirigeante, c'est par les urnes que cela doit se régler



Là, désolé, zebigounet, mais je vais marquer (pour une fois) un désaccord avec toi : on ne peut rien régler par les urnes, pour que les urnes permettent de régler quoi que ce soit, il faudrait qu'on ait la possibilité de voter pour des gens honnêtes, or, il y a belle lurette que les politiciens de tous bords ont pris toutes les mesures nécessaires pour qu'il ne soit pas possible à des gens honnêtes de se présenter contre eux, du moins avec la moindre chance de succès.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quant à la lutte des classes et les "exactions silencieuses" de la classe dirigeante, c'est par les urnes que cela doit se régler



Ça pourrait tenir debout ce discours qui veut que tout se règle par les urnes, si nos classes dirigeantes ne tenaient pas non plus les urnes sous leur contrôle. Jptk le rappelle d'ailleurs dans son post, des niches fiscales  pour rester dans le sujet  aux conditions d'éligibilité à une élection, tout se vote au palais Bourbon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

Toasted by buzz l'éclair&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> tout se vote au palais Bourbon.



Euh &#8230; Nan, ne généralisons pas, Zebig est belge, et les vilains criticables dont il parle sont anglais, donc, il doit y avoir plusieurs lieux de vote quand même (ou alors, j'ai raté une grande avancée de l'Union Européenne :rateau


----------



## JPTK (15 Août 2011)

> Le problème avec la violence, c'est qu'en y étant confronté de plus en plus dans la vie de tous les jours, on commence à s'y habituer et on se dit : "ouais ! c'est comme ça ! faut faire avec ! c'est la vie actuelle qui veut ça !"



Evidemment, la violence est toujours inacceptable, elle me fout la gerbe comme pour la grande majorité des gens, je veux juste souligner fortement le fait qu'elle ne naît pas de rien, qu'elle est engendrée, que notre société est socialement violente et que par ce fait elle créer ces individus qu'on considère trop souvent à tort, comme uniquement des petites merdes, ce qu'ils sont dans les faits, mais ils ne le sont pas devenu par plaisir, par choix, mais plus souvent pas nécessité, survie, rejet, isolement, et c'est là pour moi le point essentiel. 

On a trop tendance à considérer que c'est une culture, issue du seul narcissisme, de l'égoïsme et de la facilité mais le problème est beaucoup plus complexe et sournois car là encore, tout un chacun ne souhaite qu'une chose, gagner sa vie, avoir une maison, une famille et pouvoir se payer un ciné/restau de temps en temps.

Le nier tend à laisser penser qu'il y a des gens mauvais, qu'ils sont nés comme ça et qu'on y peut rien, ce qui fait le lit du FN quand en plus ils sont basanés.

J'avais bien aimé cet historien dont je ne me souviens pas le nom ni le titre de son essai (malheureusement) sur la violence genre depuis 200 ans, où il rappelait qu'au début du 20e seulement, certaines rues à Paris étaient tout simplement évitées par la police, cette société dans laquelle où estourbir un flic était un fait divers banal, je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas aujourd'hui.

La violence se mue toujours, elle n'est jamais plus acceptable, mais sans la misère elle se fait toujours plus rare, donc il est fortement légitime de se demander de quoi elle dépend vraiment... certainement pas un phénomène de mode en tout cas, un problème de jeux-vidéos ou de films d'horreurs. etc.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2011)

s





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est évident qu'on ne peut pas exclure ce contexte et que certaines personnes sont "au bout du rouleau" et prêtes à tout étant donné qu'elles n'ont plus rien à perdre !
> Il est également certain que ces personnes délaissent les moyens "légaux" ... manifestations, grèves, droit de vote etc ... au profit de la violence ! Je peux comprendre mais pas accepter !
> La violence appelle la violence et hormis les cas de légitime défense avérés, elle est inacceptable !
> Le problème avec la violence, c'est qu'en y étant confronté de plus en plus dans la vie de tous les jours, on commence à s'y habituer et on se dit : "ouais ! c'est comme ça ! faut faire avec ! c'est la vie actuelle qui veut ça !" ... jusqu'au jour où ça arrive à ta famille ou à tes proches !
> ...


Sur le principe tu as raison mon bigounet mais dans le monde réel les urnes ne sont plus considérées comme une solution par beaucoup depuis belle lurette.
Voici un papier qui résume bien le pourquoi du comment à mon avis.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2011)

Alors, arrachons leur les burnes ... Ça évitera qu'ils ne se reproduisent !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, arrachons leur les burnes ... Ça évitera qu'ils ne se reproduisent !!!!!



Il y a plus simple : tuons tous les pauvres de la planète, comme ça, on sera tranquilles ! 

:mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a plus simple : tuons tous les pauvres de la planète, comme ça, on sera tranquilles !


Ouais, mais ça prendra du temps ... tandis que 5 ou 600 burnes ça tient dans un sac du Carrefour !


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2011)

Tiens un mega riche avec un cerveau, c'est rare :

Warren Buffet: «Taxez-moi!».



> [...]M. Buffet explique que son taux d'imposition par l'Etat fédéral représentait 17,4% de ses revenus imposables l'an dernier, alors que celui des 20 personnes travaillant dans son bureau était compris entre 33 et 41%.[...]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2011)

OK ! Je retire 2 burnes de mon sac !!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Même les images qu'on nous a montrées à foison étaient orientées : j'ai vu plus de caddies bourrés d'écrans plats et de matériel audio-visuel que de paniers remplis de bouffe et de provisions... coïncidence ? ou non ?


Oui, ces images sont .....antes.
Elles éveillent en nous des sentiments contradictoires.
De plus elles nous font prendre conscience de l'idéologie dominante où nous nous engluons.

Thebig, entièrement d'accord avec tes messages.

Pour rester dans le sujet et l'actualité

..... = surpren - étonn - afflige - décap - désol - ravigor - enthousiasm - décev - constern - révolt - exalt - emball - etc.


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet et l'actualité



Vous imaginez, si en France on payait pas autaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant d'impôts, Bernard Arnault serait probablement l'homme le plus riche du monde !!    

Ah bah nan j'ai bête, lui il en paye pas ou peu.... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## patlek (16 Août 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet et l'actualité




C' est bourré de russes ce classement.
Les russes sont passés d' un "communisme" a une décomposition capitaliste en moins de temps qu'il ne le faut pour le dire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> [...] J'avais bien aimé cet historien dont je ne me souviens pas le nom ni le titre de son essai (malheureusement) sur la violence genre depuis 200 ans, où il rappelait qu'au début du 20e seulement, certaines rues à Paris étaient tout simplement évitées par la police, cette société dans laquelle où estourbir un flic était un fait divers banal, je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas aujourd'hui. [...]



C'était peut-être le livre de Jean-Claude Chesnais, _Histoire de la violence en Occident de 1800 à nos jours. _Une excellente référence. Voir par exemple ce résumé : http://www.leconflit.com/article-19820891.html

Pendant qu'on s'inquiète en Europe de la dette ou des émeutes urbaines britanniques, les moines tibétains n'ont d'autres moyens de protester contre une situation coloniale que de s'immoler par le feu : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...tan-monk-burns-himself-to-death-in-China.html

Comment lutter contre la dépossession matérielle et spirituelle de l'occupation chinoise, c'est-à-dire d'un pays qui est le plus peuplé du monde et la principale puissance économique et militaire de demain, tout en étant encore largement réfactaire à l'idéologie des droits de l'homme qui a sapé jadis la bonne conscience coloniale des Européens ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'était peut-être le livre de Jean-Claude Chesnais, _Histoire de la violence en Occident de 1800 à nos jours. _Une excellente référence. Voir par exemple ce résumé : http://www.leconflit.com/article-19820891.html



Bien vu c'est ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2011)

*Auvergne : elle conduisait avec 5,76 g  d'alcool dans le sang*

Une dame de 65 ans. L'alcool, ça conserve, certes. Mais tout de même !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2011)

Ca pue des pieds.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca pue des pieds.



Encore une éclatante démonstration, comme s'il en était besoin, de la nouvelle signification de la devise de la France :

- Liberté  Pour les "puissants" de faire ce dont ils ont envie, au détriment de la collectivité,
- Egalité  dans l'impuissance, pour les autres, face aux dits "puissants",
- Fraternité  Entre les canailles de tous bords (politiques), pour s'assurer un maximum d'impunité.

Je voudrais bien que ceux qui m'expliquent que "Non ! La France n'est pas devenue une république bananière !" me disent quelle(s) différence(s) il reste :mouais:


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je voudrais bien que ceux qui m'expliquent que "Non ! La France n'est pas devenue une république bananière !" me disent quelle(s) différence(s) il reste :mouais:



Actualité datant d'une quarantaine d'années...
L'original et sympathique Mouna était l'attraction du Boul Mich' à Paris.
Il avait accroché des bananes bien noires à son vélo et, les désignant,
commençait ainsi une harangue destinée aux étudiants :
"Le régime est pourri..."


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2011)

C'est celaaaaaaa ouiiiiiiii :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Auvergne : elle conduisait avec 5,76 g  d'alcool dans le sang*
> 
> Une dame de 65 ans. L'alcool, ça conserve, certes. Mais tout de même !



...Alertés par les zigzags que dessinait le véhicule sur la chaussée, les  gendarmes sont intervenus sans toutefois parvenir à faire souffler la  conductrice dans l'éthylotest...

Ça n'est cependant pas le record de France : A Polliat, petite ville du département de l'Ain, un automobiliste de 37  ans avait perdu là maîtrise de sa voiture qui s'est retrouvée dans le  fossé. Les gendarmes qui n'en croyaient pas leurs yeux ont renouvelé  plusieurs fois leur mesure pour aboutir à un effarant de 9,75 grammes  par litre de sang...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

Les ventes de PC s'effondrent, sauf les Mac


----------



## fedo (18 Août 2011)

un mystérieux animal capturé près d'un hôpital du Maryland.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2011)

La rentrée scolaire va coûter cher


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2011)

Oui, mais bon. C'est la même chose tous les ans.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2011)

Il lui met un doigt dans les fesses pendant son sommeil

_Un homme a profité que son épouse de 43 ans dormait profondément sous somnifères pour lui badigeonner les fesses de lubrifiant..._


----------



## Madalvée (18 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Il lui met un doigt dans les fesses pendant son sommeil
> 
> _Un homme a profité que son épouse de 43 ans dormait profondément sous somnifères pour lui badigeonner les fesses de lubrifiant..._



S'il avait eu l'agrément famille d'accueil il n'en serait pas arrivé à telle extrémité


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Août 2011)

Le bisin, conservateur miracle pour les aliments.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (19 Août 2011)

Dans le fion, tout est bon...


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2011)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Dans le fion, tout est bon...



juste au dessus  




Matyu a dit:


> Il lui met un doigt dans les fesses pendant son sommeil
> 
> _Un homme a profité que son épouse de 43 ans dormait profondément sous somnifères pour lui badigeonner les fesses de lubrifiant..._


----------



## Aladdin Sane (19 Août 2011)

macinside a dit:


> juste au dessus



C'est vrai. Mais moi j'ai fait un effort pour trouver un titre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2011)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> C'est vrai. Mais moi j'ai fait un effort pour trouver un titre...



Ben t'as quand même pas du te péter un neurone dans l'effort*, hein ! :mouais:

(*) Ou alors, c'est vraiment que tu as le neurone fragile


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2011)

un petit ecsta' pour soignée votre cancer ?


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2011)

bon, au vu de la quantité de x que j'ai avalée, je peux conclure que je suis immunisé contre le cancer.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)

Immunisé contre le cancer : du moins les nains de l'équateur

1 - http://www.maxisciences.com/cancer/...sont-immunises-contre-le-cancer_art12630.html
2 - http://www.handimobility.org/blog/?p=11854


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2011)

La lune rajeunie de 200 millions d'années !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La lune rajeunie de 200 millions d'années !



J'me disais bien, qu'elle faisait jeune pour son âge


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2011)

L'âge de l'amok aussi  ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2011)

[WIKI][/WIKI]





fedo a dit:


> un mystérieux animal capturé près d'un hôpital du Maryland.



"Je savais pas ce que c'était, j'ai donc décidé de le capturer", un bon américain quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2011)

La lutte contre la fraude au baccalauréat va être renforcée



> et de réformer les contenus des exercices technologiques pour ne pas favoriser ceux qui peuvent programmer des formules dans leurs calculatrices



j'en rigole j'en rigole (ils auront juste mis 20 ans  a s'en rendre compte ! :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Août 2011)

Bientôt la fin de l'Internet illimité chez soi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bientôt la fin de l'Internet illimité chez soi ?



Ben oui, mais &#8230; Tu fais un peu double emploi, là, on savait ça depuis hier, faudrait penser à lire un peu les niouzes !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais &#8230; Tu fais un peu double emploi, là, on savait ça depuis hier, faudrait penser à lire un peu les niouzes !


Double emploi oui et non. Tout le monde lit les "niouzes" ? 
Perso rarement. Pas parce que ça ne m'intéresse pas, loin de là, mais parce que je n'y pense pas.


----------



## subsole (21 Août 2011)

Un mois après le massacre, la Norvège commémore ses 77 morts
Extrait:


> Breivik toujours en détention provisoire
> 
> En détention provisoire dans une prison de haute sécurité proche d'Oslo, Behring Breivik a reconnu être l'auteur des deux attaques tout en refusant d'en endosser la responsabilité pénale, estimant que son geste était «atroce mais nécessaire» selon les propos rapportés par son avocat, Geir Lippestad.
> 
> *Vendredi, le tribunal d'Oslo a prolongé d'un mois son placement en isolement total, un traitement que le tueur a qualifié de «torture sadique*».



Behring Breivik a vraiment les fils qui se touchent, il est fondu de chez fondu.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Oups

:rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oups
> 
> :rose:



C'est un peu du sensationnalisme à deux sous de la part des journalistes, même si on peut comprendre l'embarras des Allemands. L'hymne officiel _Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit_ est le troisième couplet du _Deutschland Lied_, dont le premier couplet est le fameux _Deutshland, Deutschland Über alles_. Bref, c'est du même hymne qu'il s'agit, devenu officiel en 1922 sous la République de Weimar. On a juste pris l'habitude de ne chanter que le troisième couplet depuis 1945, du fait de la confiscation du premier par les mouvements nationalistes de l'entre-deux-guerres. S'il y a un vrai hymne officiel nazi, c'est le _Horst-Wesssel-Lied,_ qu'il est toujours interdit de jouer et de publier en Allemagne, sauf à des fins scientifiques et pédagogiques.


"Qu'un sang impur abreuve nos sillons", c'est pas top non plus, si on y réfléchit un peu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> "Qu'un sang impur abreuve nos sillons", c'est pas top non plus, si on y réfléchit un peu.



Vu la canicule, il est mal venu d'attaquer de la sorte nos pauvres agriculteurs qui ont tant de mal à abreuver...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu la canicule, il est mal venu d'attaquer de la sorte nos pauvres agriculteurs qui ont tant de mal à abreuver...



Tu as raison ! Rétablissons les sacrifices humains pour faire tomber la pluie.  


Je m'attelle derechef à dresser une liste de noms à sacrifier en priorité. Hé hé hé...


----------



## fedo (24 Août 2011)

quelle est loin la belle époque de Max Pécas !!!!
 bientôt la gueule de bois pour les tropéziens dont le maire a endetté la ville avec un emprunt indexé sur le franc suisse : résultat suite à la hausse de la monnaie helvétique un taux d'intérêt à 30%


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2011)

Qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse en Belgique !!!!!!!!!:rateau:

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/faits-div...voyant-en-l-air-fait-scandale.html#embed_pos1


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse en Belgique !!!!!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> http://www.dhnet.be/infos/faits-div...voyant-en-l-air-fait-scandale.html#embed_pos1





Et certains commentaires sont encore plus drôles : "*Attention, les images peuvent choquer.*" (http://www.sudpresse.be/magazines/b...alost-la-video-qui-fait-scandale-897196.shtml).


Oula ! Qu'est-ce que j'ai été choqué !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2011)

Cela dit, vu où ils étaient, ils ont appliqué à la lettre le concept de "s'envoyer en l'air" !


----------



## fedo (24 Août 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse en Belgique !!!!!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> http://www.dhnet.be/infos/faits-div...voyant-en-l-air-fait-scandale.html#embed_pos1




trop cul-te 

si je puis me permettre, les personnes impliquées ne doivent plus savoir où se mettre.


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2011)

Une actualité scientifique du mois d'Août 2011 :

Les aliens pourraient nous attaquer, à titre préventif, si nous émettons trop de CO2

Amusant ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2011)

fedo a dit:


> trop cul-te
> 
> si je puis me permettre, les personnes impliquées ne doivent plus savoir où se mettre.



Ben oui, mais ce jour là, elles ont bien su où se mettre, hein ! 



loustic a dit:


> Une actualité scientifique du mois d'Août 2011 :
> 
> Les aliens pourraient nous attaquer, à titre préventif, si nous émettons trop de CO2
> 
> Amusant ou pas ?



Les aliens, ce sont bien ceux qu'on qualifie de "petits hommes verts", donc pas étonnant qu'ils soient "écolos" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2011)

Comment se tenir au courant sous la douche !


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2011)

sauf qu'elle est toujours vivante, donc juste électrisée 

sinon, Teddy Riner est le plus grand judoka de tout les temps , il a encore des années devant lui !!!! et il pas les toutes catégorie demain  ? il peu faire un 6em titres ????


----------



## JPTK (27 Août 2011)

Ce mec, atteint d'acromégalie, a servi de modèle aux créateurs de shrek. Etonnant hein. Pas tant que sa biographie :



> D'une grande intelligence (il parlait 17 langues), il se destinait à une carrière de poète ou d'acteur mais il fut atteint d'acromégalie à l'âge de 20 ans, une maladie rare qui fait que les os poussent de manière incontrôlée.
> 
> Sujet à de multiples railleries, il chercha une activité qui correspondrait à son apparence et s'enfuit aux États-Unis où il devint catcheur professionnel et fut surnommé le "freak ogre of the ring" en plus de son surnom de vilain le "French angel". Le succès fut immédiat et ses victoires furent nombreuses. Ses amis furent peu nombreux, parmi eux, Patrick Kelly, un business man avec lequel il jouait aux échecs.
> 
> Tillet mourut à 51 ans des suites de sa maladie. Sur son lit de mort, Bobby Managain, un champion de catch obtint de Tillet l'autorisation de réaliser 3 masques funéraires. L'un d'entre eux est aujourd'hui au York Barbell Museum, un autre à l'International Wrestling Museum dans l'Iowa auquel il fut donné par Patrick Kelly qui garda le 3e. La légende veut que quand Patrick Kelly approchait ce masque de son ordinateur, son logiciel d'échec se mettait à jouer comme Tillet.


----------



## fedo (29 Août 2011)

braqueur oui, mais avec du style:style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment se tenir au courant sous la douche !



Encore plus fort.


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2011)

merci Neandertal


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2011)

une nouvelle définition du fan boy !

http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/high-...hommage-a-steve-jobs_261363.html#xtor=RSS-115


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2011)

Le fanboy est un con


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Ce mec, atteint d'acromégalie, a servi de modèle aux créateurs de shrek. Etonnant hein. Pas tant que sa biographie :



Pourtant, la forme des oreilles ne correspond absolument pas ! 





iDuck a dit:


> Encore plus fort.



La question qu'on devrait se poser, ce n'est pas "pourquoi est-il encore vivant ?", mais plutôt "Comment s'y prend-t-il pour se faire foudroyer aussi souvent ?" !


----------



## Madalvée (30 Août 2011)

Europe, après s'être ocuppé de nos chocolats, nos cafés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Europe, après s'être ocuppé de nos chocolats, nos cafés.



Ben non, c'est de nos cafetières, qu'ils se préoccupent là, pas de nos cafés ! Et pour une fois, l'idée à la base n'est pas trop mauvaise : obliger les industriels à diminuer la consommation électrique de certains appareils, c'est quand même bien mieux que de les autoriser à mettre de la merde dans de bons produits et à pouvoir continuer à vendre ceux ci sous la même appellation que les produits équivalents, mais sans merde, histoire de bien abuser le consommateur !


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2011)

Oué, mais vouloir interdire les bonnes vieilles cafetières électriques à filtre c'est encore une connerie. On voit bien qu'ils ne font jamais le café pour 12 personnes à la fois nos chers députés technocrates !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Oué, mais vouloir interdire les bonnes vieilles cafetières électriques à filtre c'est encore une connerie. On voit bien qu'ils ne font jamais le café pour 12 personnes à la fois nos chers députés technocrates !



si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas la cafetière qui pause vraiment problème, c'est surtout de la laisser branché 15 hr par jour...

sinon :
Des villas désertées dévoilent la vie du clan Kadhafi...



> ...Dans la villa d'Aicha, qui a accouché mardi en Algérie, les nouveaux occupants ont pris leurs aises. La maison disposant de 13 chambres, chaque combattant a choisi la sienne. Ils ont mis ses albums photo dans un carton mais déchiré celui la montrant avec son père dans son enfant...



Oula !!! :mouais:   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Oué, mais vouloir interdire les bonnes vieilles cafetières électriques à filtre c'est encore une connerie. On voit bien qu'ils ne font jamais le café pour 12 personnes à la fois nos chers députés technocrates !



Ben ils n'ont pas parlé de les interdire, ils veulent juste que dans les bureaux (pour l'essentiel), on arrête de les laisser allumées toute la journée (que même que le soir venu, il ne reste que du "café à croquer" dedans) !

Et un effort sur leur consommation électrique pourrait aussi être demandé, mais bon, de toute façon, même en cas d'interdiction, tu pourras toujours mettre ton café moulu dans la vieille chaussette sale enfilée sur un goulot de bouteille en plastique coupé, et y verser ta casserole d'eau bouillante !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2011)

*Les pilotes des avions de ligne font tellement confiance aux ordinateurs de bord qu'ils en oublient l'art de piloter*

On ne dira jamais assez le mal que font les geeks...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2011)

Luc Chatel veut remettre les cours de morale à l'école : 
Leçon n°1 : tu ne prendras point le blé de Tata Liliane même si elle est déjantée, yo !


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas la cafetière qui pause vraiment problème, c'est surtout de la laisser branché 15 hr par jour...


c'est effectivement ce que j'ai compris aussi, mais il semblerait que comme on ne peut supprimer la cause humaine, on veuille interdire la cause technique



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ils n'ont pas parlé de les interdire



NTAT© :



> Ces cafetières classiques, pas chères et populaires, sont encore celles qui sont le plus vendues en France et dans le reste de l'Union européenne. *Le cabinet Bio Intelligence Service conseille de les retirer du marché d'ici à 2018.*



(oui, je sais que tu vas me répondre qu'ils ne font que 'conseiller' et que le cabinet machin n'est pas la commission rot-péenne, donc OTAR )


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2011)

Justin Bieber  effacé de YouTube ^^
_La chaîne officielle du chanteur, qui est l'une des plus regardées sur YouTube avec plus de 1,8 milliard_ 
:rateau: Pauvre Monde.


----------



## fedo (31 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Justin Bieber  effacé de YouTube ^^
> _La chaîne officielle du chanteur, qui est l'une des plus regardées sur YouTube avec plus de 1,8 milliard_
> :rateau: Pauvre Monde.




tout est dans le titre

maintenant y a plus qu'à lui donner cette adresse


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2011)

Résurrection d'un vieux philosophe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2011)

Les vieux tacots sont trop rapides


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2011)

Berlusconi aime son pays.


----------



## Dap-Dap (4 Septembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Berlusconi aime son pays.



ah... l'amour de sa patrie... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Les vieux tacots sont trop rapides



Ben, c'est vrai qu'en Suisse, avec la limitation de vitesse à 3 Km/H sur autoroute, 2Km/h sur voies expresses 0,8Km/h sur route, et 0,3 Km/h en ville, même les escargots, font gaffe


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fNa7tNFB7c4[/YOUTUBE]

_Sam Nickel a expliqué que sa mission a certes été agréable mais aussi  très épuisante. Il a négocié avec 70 à 300 filles par jour. Son record  sur une seule journée a été de 117 consentements. Au total, il affirme  avoir rencontré près de 8000 filles pour 1000 poitrines pelotées...
_


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2011)

Bientôt l'équivalent du Grand Firewall chinois en France ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Septembre 2011)

P'tit Louis??? T'es inscrit au PS?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Septembre 2011)

eh mUrde...
ca se voit donc...pourtant je me retenais :hein:

nan mais ca va c'est raisonnable !
et puis je suis sacrifié pour aider un ami...alors que je suis pas fan de l'avion en plus !

Petit Louis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)

Il découpe des aliments avec la tranche de son MacBook Air : 

[YOUTUBE]GkMp6B4s2K8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]y4zJ-w_0H4A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DgedbX6stc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (7 Septembre 2011)

Il s'prendrait bien moins la tête en utilisant un couteau! 


Quel con...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Il s'prendrait bien moins la tête en utilisant un couteau!
> 
> 
> Quel con...



Pitêt, mais ça ne serait plus de la C.A.O. (Cuisine Assistée par Ordinateur) ! :rateau:


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitêt, mais ça ne serait plus de la C.A.O. (Cuisine Assistée par Ordinateur) ! :rateau:



Ah non !

C'est bel et bien de la C.A.O. (Connerie Assistée par Ordinateur).


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2011)

A ce niveau, il n'a pas besoin d'être assisté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2011)

Mangez des pommes !


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2011)

Et zut pour les côtes de Guyane si ça se précise...

Le compte à rebours avant la première marée noire commence maintenant.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Mangez des pommes !



Coupé dans son élan, si c'est pas malheureux de voir ça...


----------



## subsole (9 Septembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Et zut pour les côtes de Guyane si ça se précise...
> 
> Le compte à rebours avant la première marée noire commence maintenant.



 Avec BP, on aurait eu à attendre.


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2011)

une autre voie pour sauver la sécurité sociale ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Septembre 2011)

Le nucléaire &#8220;sûr&#8221; à la française vient de faire un four (à Marcoule) semble-t-il&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Le nucléaire &#8220;sûr&#8221; à la française vient de faire un four (à Marcoule) semble-t-il&#8230;



Ben il n'y a pas que les fours, qui risquent d'exploser en ce moment, apparemment


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2011)

@ Nephou : le numéro de la page est 386389 et pas 386392 

C'est Claude Guéant et non Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet qui est en charge du dossier... Édith : Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet se rend tout de même sur les lieux.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Septembre 2011)

1 mort et 4 blessés......BFM TV.....ça a l'air grave. Gros incidents.


----------



## fedo (12 Septembre 2011)

rugby ou seins nus, il faut chosir


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2011)

vivement mercredi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Ivre, droguée et à contresens.


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2011)

Elle avait consommé de lalcool et de la drogue ?! Quon la pende !

Sur ce je vais bouffer des pâtes et des féculents. Et peut-être une pomme et un fruit en dessert.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Elle avait consommé de lalcool et de la drogue ?! Quon la pende !



Pas d'accord ! 



> Sa moto était volée.  et elle n'avait pas de permis



Là, c'est au moins l'écartèlement ou le supplice de la roue !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Elle est belle la justice <sans son épée>


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Juif ou pas juif?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Juif ou pas juif?



Ben là, on peut se poser la question : "_Pourquoi se poser la question ?_"

Deux hypothèses :

-1) raisons "racistes", on vise une certaine forme de dénonciation !

-2) raisons "communautaires" : on cherche à savoir qui appartient à notre communauté.

Vu l'unique commentaire qui figure, il semble bien qu'il y ait  des amateurs enthousiastes (au moins un, en tout cas) pour la raison 2, pour la raison 1, je n'ai malheureusement aucun doute. :mouais:

Ça parait assez malsain, en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça parait assez malsain, en tout cas.



Ouais, Apple a intérêt à vite la retirer


----------



## Madalvée (13 Septembre 2011)

Rassurez-moi, c'est un fake ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Rassurez-moi, c'est un fake ?



Hélas non :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, on peut se poser la question : "_Pourquoi se poser la question ?_"
> 
> Deux hypothèses :
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas non plus systématiquement voir un problème où il peut ne pas y en avoir. Trouve-t-on d'autres applications basées sur le même principe de recherche de membres de communauté ou pas ? Il ne faut pas oublier qu'aujourd'hui existent des clubs faisant de la publicité sur des chaînes nationales pour des rencontres entre membres d'une même communauté et plus si affinité. Après tout le créateur, Jonathan Levy, a peut-être les meilleures intentions du monde...

@ Gloup gloup : impossible de voir ton lien pour qui ne fait pas partie de la communauté Twitter  Capture d'écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas non plus systématiquement voir un problème où il peut ne pas y en avoir. Trouve-t-on d'autres applications basées sur le même principe de recherche de membres de communauté ou pas ? Il ne faut pas oublier qu'aujourd'hui existent des clubs faisant de la publicité sur des chaînes nationales pour des rencontres entre membres d'une même communauté et plus si affinité. Après tout le créateur, Jonathan Levy, a peut-être les meilleures intentions du monde...



Ce n'est pas application communautaire, c'est un recensement, un fichage sous forme de jeu. 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> @ Gloup gloup : impossible de voir ton lien pour qui ne fait pas partie de la communauté Twitter  Capture d'écran ?


Apparemment Maître Eolas a effacé son tweet, voici le nouveau.


----------



## l'écrit vain (13 Septembre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas non plus systématiquement voir un problème où il peut ne pas y en avoir. Trouve-t-on d'autres applications basées sur le même principe de recherche de membres de communauté ou pas ? Il ne faut pas oublier qu'aujourd'hui existent des clubs faisant de la publicité sur des chaînes nationales pour des rencontres entre membres d'une même communauté et plus si affinité. Après tout le créateur, Jonathan Levy, a peut-être les meilleures intentions du monde...
> 
> @ Gloup gloup : impossible de voir ton lien pour qui ne fait pas partie de la communauté Twitter  Capture d'écran ?



Mais on peut voir une atteinte aux droits de la personne résultant des fichiers ou traitements informatiques. C'est peut être un problème.



			
				code pénal a dit:
			
		

> Le fait, hors les cas prévus par la loi, de mettre ou de conserver en  mémoire informatisée, sans le consentement exprès de l'intéressé, des  données à caractère personnel qui, directement ou indirectement, font  apparaître les origines raciales ou ethniques, les opinions politiques,  philosophiques ou religieuses, ou les appartenances syndicales des  personnes, ou qui sont relatives à la santé ou à l'orientation sexuelle  de celles-ci, est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 Euros  d'amende.   Est puni des mêmes peines le fait, hors les cas prévus par  la loi, de mettre ou de conserver en mémoire informatisée des données à  caractère personnel concernant des infractions, des condamnations ou des  mesures de sûreté.



Bisou à Maître Eolas pour le tuyau. On ira voir Apple en taule.

_Edit : Non, rien._


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça parait assez malsain, en tout cas.



Etre juif n' est pas une tare, etre non juif n' est pas une tare non plus.

Et il y a beaucoup de juifs athées.

Perso, je m' en fous. Une applications "Qui est breton?" me ferais un peu le meme effet°; quoique j' y jetterais peut etre un oeil (a la liste; me sentant du coup un peu plus concerné) 
Ou une application "Qui est auvergnat?" ou "Qui est chti?" "Qui est basque?" (Bixente!!)

° Parce que cette application semble etre faite dans cet esprit là.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Septembre 2011)

Bon, je autant scandalisé par vos réactions que par l'appli, où va-t-on tout fout le camp ma pauvre dame


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

N'oubliez pas vos ancêtres  

- Les Gaulois http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaulois_(peuples)
- Les homos Sapiens http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_sapiens
- Les Néandertaliens http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homme_de_Néandertal
- Les homos Erectus http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_erectus

Bref tous ceux qui nous ont laissé une part d'eux même ... personne ne va s'offusquer d'être concerné. 

Le monde est notre village, le voisin de l'autre côté de la rue c'est peut-être l'ennemi ...  qui fait partie d'un Club ? rien qu'à ce titre on se démarque des autres qui ne le sont pas.


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2011)

J' espère que je n' ai choqué personne en révèlant ma bretonnité.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> J' espère que je n' ai choqué personne en révèlant ma bretonnité.



T'es pas le seul, à ce que je sache, d'autres sont raillés pour moins que ça ... les alsaciens, les suisses, les autres tout simplement.

Ce qui a choqué dans ce fil, c'est plus l'appartenance d'un peuple dont la religion est mal comprise. On devrait éviter de tels sujets.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2011)

La réponse du créateur de l'application présente depuis le 9/08/11 sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2011)

Remontons-nous le moral...

*Une étude scientifique de plus démontre les effets bénéfiques sur la santé d'une forte consommation de chocolat* (en anglais)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Etre juif n' est pas une tare, etre non juif n' est pas une tare non plus.
> 
> Et il y a beaucoup de juifs athées.
> 
> ...



Ben oui, mais le problème, là, c'est qu'apparemment, les gens désignés comme tels ne sont pas consultés, donc &#8230; 

Quant à penser qu'être juif est une tare, je ne vois pas, dans mon post, ce qui peut te faire dire ça, j'ai passé la fin de mon enfance et toute ma jeunesse entouré de juifs, et moi, qui ne le suis pas, j'ai souvent été accueilli chez les parents de mes copains comme si je faisais partie de leur famille, aujourd'hui encore, mes meilleurs amis (dont un l'est depuis les bancs du CM1, et était mon témoin à mon mariage &#8230; j'ai 58 ans et lui 57 ) sont juifs, l'homme que j'admire le plus au monde l'était aussi, donc, en ce qui me concerne, tous les préjugés que j'ai vis à vis des juifs leur sont extrêmement favorables, et ils ont tout mon respect, non pas "par principe", mais "au mérite" ! :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2011)

Pour ce que j'en ai compris, personne n'a mis en cause personne ici. Il me semble que tous les propos tenus à propos de cette application qui crée la polémique ont été empreints de bon sens et de modération. 

Et effectivement, la loi française, comme on l'a rappelé, ne permet pas ce genre de recensement sans le consentement des intéressés.


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à penser qu'être juif est une tare, je ne vois pas, dans mon post, ce qui peut te faire dire ça, ...



Mais je n' ai accusé personne d' antisémitisme.

J' ai mis en exergue le fait de dire "c' est malsain"

Pour moi, non. Je ne pense pas que l' auteur de l' application est une volonté de nuire a quiconque. Je ne pense opas que son but est l' établissement d' une "liste noire".

Certes on peut trouver l' idée "communautariste"; mais pas un communautarisme agressif. C' est bénin.

Et c' est aussi dommageable que ce listing s' établisse sans que les interressés ne soient consultés.

Mais j' ai la certitude qu'une meme application "Qui est breton?" n' aurait pas fait l' ombre d' une vague, et aucun post ici, ou au pire un post pour nous inviter a nous inscrire (Encore que vu ma célébrité et mon aura... Mais j' y bosse a ma célébrité!! Un jour je serait célèbre moi aussi!!! mais c' est pas demain la veille... p' tete post mortem, rien de sur.)


----------



## fedo (13 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Mais je n' ai accusé personne d' antisémitisme.
> 
> J' ai mis en exergue le fait de dire "c' est malsain"
> 
> ...




c'est juste illégal de faire un fichier sur les origines ou les convictions religieuses de gens.



> Il est interdit de collecter ou de traiter des données à caractère  personnel qui font apparaître, directement ou indirectement, les  origines raciales ou ethniques, les opinions politiques, philosophiques  ou religieuses ou lappartenance syndicale des personnes, ou qui sont  relatives à la santé ou à la vie sexuelle de celles-ci.


et même triplement illégal.

sinon, la différence entre un bon et un mauvais chasseur.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> sinon, la différence entre un bon et un mauvais chasseur.



Un candidat pour les Darwin awards


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un candidat pour les Darwin awards


La vodka c'est pas bon et puis


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> c'est juste illégal de faire un fichier sur les origines ou les convictions religieuses de gens.
> citation:
> Il est interdit de collecter ou de traiter des données à caractère personnel qui font apparaître, directement ou indirectement, les origines raciales ou ethniques, les opinions politiques, philosophiques ou religieuses ou l&#8217;appartenance syndicale des personnes, ou qui sont relatives à la santé ou à la vie sexuelle de celles-ci.
> et même triplement illégal.
> ...



Oui, mais je ne suis pas sur qu' il serait possible d' obtenir juridiquement une ondanation de l' auteur de cette application, ou de l' application.

Ce n' est pas un recenssement de population non plus, juste une histoire de peoples et "célébrités" diverses qui seraient juives. Avec tout le flou autour de la notion de "personnes publiques" qui s' attachent aux peoples et célébrités diverses

Dans le cas inverse, on pourrait faire pleuvoir les condamnations
Exemple:
http://danseseniledefolk.free.fr/article.php3?id_article=91
Voire faire condamner wikipedia
http://wikipedia.qwika.com/en2fr/List_of_Jews_by_country

Bref, je trouve que c' est du bruit pour pas grand chose.

Et ce n' est pas la premiere fois qu'un chasseur abat un autre chasseur (Les chasseurs disent que c' est la preuve même que le gibier a sa chance! c' est loyal!!)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Juif ou pas juif?



On peut être surpris par une telle appli, qui est musulman ? qui est chrétien ? qui est juif ? 

A mon avis pas une appli antisémite.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, on peut se poser la question : "_Pourquoi se poser la question ?_"
> 
> Deux hypothèses :
> 
> ...



l&#8217;éditeur de l'appli s'appelle  Johann Levy, probablement un juif, le but de l'appli serait donc de savoir quels sont les juifs célèbres etc...



gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais, Apple a intérêt à vite la retirer



Désolé, cette page n&#8217;existe pas ! ( et je n'ai pas de compte twitter ).

Un article de wikipédia à lire " Qui est juif ? ".

Sinon d'accord avec les commentaires de patlek, mon cdb ne donne qu'un carton gris ( neutre ), désolé. J'ai pourtant mis une appréciation positive.


----------



## fedo (14 Septembre 2011)

> Oui, mais je ne suis pas sur qu' il serait possible d' obtenir juridiquement une ondanation de l' auteur de cette application, ou de l' application.
> 
> Ce n' est pas un recenssement de population non plus, juste une histoire de peoples et "célébrités" diverses qui seraient juives. Avec tout le flou autour de la notion de "personnes publiques" qui s' attachent aux peoples et célébrités diverses
> 
> ...



moi je suis certain que l'application n'aurait pas du voir le jour. car il s'agit d'un traitement informatique complexe qui aurait du être déclaré à la CNIL préalablement (obligation légale). bien sûr aucune demande n'a été soumise.

voilà pourquoi je parle de triple illégalité. il ne s'agit d'une simple liste sur un site internet comme dans les cas que tu précises.
donc 2 choses:
_ traitement informatique préalablement non déclaré à la CNIL -> illégal sur la forme sans même examen du fond.
_ sur le fond:
je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait que la CNIL refuse l'agrément sur la base que j'ai précédemment cité puisque le principe de base est de recenser des personnalités à partir de leur origine.
qui plus est, les personnes citées ne peuvent pas s'opposer à leur présence dans l'application ce qui fait une infraction supplémentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Désolé, cette page n&#8217;existe pas ! ( et je n'ai pas de compte twitter ).



Le compte de Maître Eolas est public, ça devrait marcher même si on n'est pas inscrit, par contre c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de redirection quand on visite via un mobile (la faute à twitter). 

Voici une autre version du lien (sans hashbang).


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2011)

Ha... çà a marché


----------



## fedo (14 Septembre 2011)

le retour du roi.

si on ne peut même plus madoffer© tranquille également en Iran


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> le retour du roi.



Un accord serait trouvé, on peaufinerait les détails. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2011)

C'est fait!!!
:love::love:

Reste plus que la réforme de l'état et le socio-économique


----------



## fedo (15 Septembre 2011)

tradeur fou chez UBS ou à l'insu de son plein gré


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est fait!!!
> :love::love:
> 
> Reste plus que la réforme de l'état et le socio-économique





> Historique: les négociateurs ont franchi l'obstacle BHV



C'est fait  C'est fait  Va pas trop vite : BHV, c'est fait, mais il reste encore la Samaritaine, le Printemps et les Galeries Lafayette


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2011)

la connerie ... tue  (j'espere qu'un assureur va pas vraiment sortie cette "excuse" de merde)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> la connerie ... tue  (j'espere qu'un assureur va pas vraiment sortie cette "excuse" de merde)





> On peut également souffler dautres théories d'aussi bon sens :  Carla B. ne trouvant son disque préféré sur Deezer, du fait d'une enième restriction contractuelle exigée par les majors, est contrainte daller à la FNAC den face pour lacheter. Malheureusement, Carla décède. Elle est renversée par une voiture alors qu'elle traversait la route pour rejoindre son disquaire. Conclusion : selon les experts en assurance, la pauvreté de loffre légale en ligne est responsable de sa mort.



Hypothèse absolument farfelue : si Carla B. doit traverser la rue, disons à 14H, la circulation y sera interdite de 9H du matin à 19H le soir, et le quartier sera bouclé pour la même période, quant à la FNAC, elle ne recevra la visite que d'une seule cliente ce jour là !

Donc, elle ne pourra absolument pas se faire renverser par une voiture, et à moins d'un tremblement de terre force 8 ou plus ou de l'émergence subite d'un volcan sous la FNAC en question, il ne pourra rien lui arriver !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> *la connerie ... tue*



Oué, et y a pas de vaccin pour çà


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2011)

tu tombe bien, on a trouver Tatooine


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2011)

Même pas vrai :



> Contrairement à la planète Tatouine de Star Wars, Kepler-16b est une gazeuse froide, excluant toute possibilité d'une forme de vie.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Même pas vrai :


De toute façon, si c'est pour y faire *ça*...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2011)

J'aime bien les Lego©


----------



## fedo (16 Septembre 2011)

ah ben non c'était pas la piste

bientôt côté à Paris, le Est Lorraine intermediate:hein:


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ah ben non c'était pas la piste
> 
> bientôt côté à Paris, le Est Lorraine intermediate:hein:


Paris à côté ?


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> bientôt côté à Paris, le Est Lorraine intermediate:hein:



on nous aurai menti ? 

[YOUTUBE]51MeqmYJmog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madalvée (16 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> bientôt côté à Paris, le Est Lorraine intermediate:hein:



ça tombe bien, il me semble qu'en France on n'a plus d'idées.


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2011)

Le fil, c'est bien les actualités amusantes *ou pas* ?

http://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libre/article/fukushima-les-travailleurs-se-100341


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2011)

Une leucémie vaincue par le sida


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2011)

Clairement pas amusant du tout et presque banalisé :

http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...enir-la-grace-de-troy-davis_1573655_3222.html

Ce type est depuis vingt ans dans le couloir de la mort. Le système ne peut se décider ni à l'exécuter, ni à le grâcier une bonne fois pour toutes. Coupable ou pas, qu'est-ce qui peut justifier un tel traitement ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)

Apple retire son application controversée " juif ou pas juif " .


----------



## subsole (17 Septembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Apple retire son application controversée " juif ou pas juif " .



On va pas remettre le couvert (voir post 16441 de ce même topic), de plus dans _Actualités amusantes... Ou pas_, y a "Actualités " sous entendu, fraiches du jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Apple retire son application controversée " juif ou pas juif " .



L'enfer était effectivement "pavé de bonnes intentions" ! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2011)

"Aux aaaaaaaaaarmes, citoyens"...
"Plomplomplom, plom"...
"Tadaa, tadatada"...

Bref, tsointsoin, quoi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Clairement pas amusant du tout et presque banalisé :
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...enir-la-grace-de-troy-davis_1573655_3222.html
> 
> Ce type est depuis vingt ans dans le couloir de la mort. Le système ne peut se décider ni à l'exécuter, ni à le grâcier une bonne fois pour toutes. Coupable ou pas, qu'est-ce qui peut justifier un tel traitement ?


Ben si, finalement, z'ont décidé...
Demain, à 19h, ce sera "fini"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> "Aux aaaaaaaaaarmes, citoyens"...
> "Plomplomplom, plom"...
> "Tadaa, tadatada"...





> Jean-Marc Ayrault, le président du groupe socialiste de l'Assemblée nationale, a immédiatement réagi à cette suggestion. "L'UMP n'a décidément pas confiance dans les valeurs républicaines. Tous les droits et les devoirs sont déjà dans la déclaration.



Bah ! Ils ne sont pas à ça près.

Il y a peu ils voulaient créer un fichier des fraudeurs aux prestations sociales, fichier qui existe déjà. Et c'est eux-même qui l'avaient créé !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Bah ! Ils ne sont pas à ça près.
> 
> Il y a peu ils voulaient créer un fichier des fraudeurs aux prestations sociales, fichier qui existe déjà. Et c'est eux-même qui l'avaient créé !



Un fichier des fraudeurs ? Je pensais que c'était un recoupement des différents fichiers d'allocations qui devait être fait afin de trouver les fraudeurs... J'ai dû manquer quelque chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Septembre 2011)

pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...

http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/791644-mexique-35-cadavres-decouverts-sous-pont-veracruz


----------



## fedo (21 Septembre 2011)

tous à la cave du bar vendredi !!!!!!! et n'en sortez


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

La réponse de gauchistes à une pub de l'UDC.

_Un collectif a posté sur youtube un clip afin de souligner que toutes les suissesses ne voteront pas pour l'UDC aux prochaines élections fédérales.
_

[YOUTUBE]qiiM0Fe5eEY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Septembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/791644-mexique-35-cadavres-decouverts-sous-pont-veracruz



Dexter est parmi nous (et mexicain apparemment ) !  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2011)

Les caisses sont vides, il faut racler les fonds de tiroir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Les caisses sont vides, il faut racler les fonds de tiroir



"Soixante-deux ans après sa mort, les impôts lui réclament treize Euros".


Faire payer les morts... Un nouveau scénario  pour George Romero.


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2011)

après la nuit des morts votants,
la nuit des morts payants ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2011)

Tu oublies la nuit des morts votants.


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> après la nuit des morts votants,
> la nuit des morts payants ?





iDuck a dit:


> Tu oublies la nuit des morts votants.



hum, hum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> hum, hum



Optic 2000 !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2011)

Un combat d'enfants en cage indigne l'Angleterre


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Clairement pas amusant du tout et presque banalisé :
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...enir-la-grace-de-troy-davis_1573655_3222.html
> 
> Ce type est depuis vingt ans dans le couloir de la mort. Le système ne peut se décider ni à l'exécuter, ni à le grâcier une bonne fois pour toutes. Coupable ou pas, qu'est-ce qui peut justifier un tel traitement ?





tirhum a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ben si, finalement, z'ont décidé...
> Demain, à 19h, ce sera "fini"...



*Triste  épilogue d'une sordide affaire...*


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2011)

il y a pas fil dans dans le comptoir ?

plus leger, le calendrier des paysannes suisses


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il y a pas fil dans dans le comptoir ?
> 
> plus leger, le calendrier des paysannes suisses



J'ai pensé un instant à déménager mais&#8230;


http://www.lematin.ch/actu/suisse/de-fausses-paysannes-23888


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2011)

fail pour le matin


----------



## fedo (23 Septembre 2011)

les neutrinos pourraient se déplacer plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière:hein:
si c'était confirmé, le modèle standard de la physique aurait comme un problème.


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les neutrinos pourraient se déplacer plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière:hein:
> si c'était confirmé, le modèle standard de la physique aurait comme un problème.



du coup le voyage dans le temps est possible :love:


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> du coup le voyage dans le temps est possible :love:



Alors on pourrait retrouver les boules rouges ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les neutrinos pourraient se déplacer plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière:hein:
> si c'était confirmé, le modèle standard de la physique aurait comme un problème.



Il me semblait pourtant que Lucky Luke tirait plus vite que son ombre...donc déjà plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> les neutrinos pourraient se déplacer plus vite que la vitesse de la lumière:hein:
> si c'était confirmé, le modèle standard de la physique aurait comme un problème.



Attendons un peu pour se précipiter, la différence est de 1/40 000, même si leurs calculs sont juste, ça pourrait peut-être juste amener à une ré-évaluation de la vitesse de la lumière, après tout, ça ne fait une différence que d'un peu moins de 7,5 Km/s sur presque 300 000 !


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Alors on pourrait retrouver les boules rouges ?



non, ça deviendrai un paradoxe temporel, ça serai la fin de tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Alors on pourrait retrouver les boules rouges ?





macinside a dit:


> non, ça deviendrai un paradoxe temporel, ça serai la fin de tout



Sans compter qu'on pourrait bien voir une avalanche de CdB rouges débouler plus vite que la lumière, là


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans compter qu'on pourrait bien voir une avalanche de CdB rouges débouler plus vite que la lumière, là



Les CDB rouges, c'est comme imax : çà n'existe pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2011)

Si ça existe l'imax. C'est des cinémas avec des écrans géants...




J'ai bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

Mon fils est-il gay ?


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2011)

Y'a un concours de l'application la plus idiote de l'année?  

P'tain, ils n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à foutre ou quoi...?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> P'tain, ils n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à foutre ou quoi...?


Making money


gloup gloup a dit:


> Mon fils est-il gay ?



Pas mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2011)

*Les femmes saoudiennes auront enfin le droit de voter.*

http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient...le-droit-de-vote-aux-femmes_1577597_3218.html


Mais seulement aux municipales, qui sont d'ailleurs les seules élections dans ce pays.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2011)

Ah ben bravo !...


----------



## fedo (27 Septembre 2011)

embaumement option doritos


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2011)

Canular ou pas, _lefonddelaraisondutruc_ est là...


----------



## fedo (27 Septembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Canular ou pas, _lefonddelaraisondutruc_ est là...



la vidéo est stupéfiante. le type n'a pas du comprendre grand chose à l'économie. et le pire c'est qu'il n'a même pas réfléchi au fait qu'il ne pourrait plus de promener dans la rue comme avant.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2011)

Qu'on le pende


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qu'on le pende



La pendaison papa
ça n'se commande pas



:rose: j'ai du me tromper de chanson


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2011)

SI tu préfères, on peut aussi l'écarteler en place de Grève, comme au bon vieux temps.


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2011)

C'est cool, la pétrochimie, hein, CCM ?!... 
(me demandait aussi pourquoi toutes ces sirènes, ce matin; je sais maintenant...)


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2011)

Il m&#8217;a juste dit :
"J&#8217;ai tué ma femme."
 J&#8217;ai failli répondre "Encore !" 
mais je me suis retenu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Canular ou pas, _lefonddelaraisondutruc_ est là...



Je connais quelques traders qui le pensent aussi mais se garderaient bien de le dire face à une caméra... Ils ont trop peur qu'on ne les laisse plus jouer si ça se sait trop !


----------



## jugnin (29 Septembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je connais quelques traders qui le pensent aussi mais se garderaient bien de le dire face à une caméra... Ils ont trop peur qu'on ne les laisse plus jouer si ça se sait trop !



Ou quon les lapide sur la place publique, au choix.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2011)

Je m'inquiète pour la santé de quelques membres du forum...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je m'inquiète pour la santé de quelques membres du forum...



Où l'on apprend que, quelque part dans le corps humain, existe un compteur à masturbation. C'était la minute nécessaire de Monsieur Fab'FAb


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je m'inquiète pour la santé de quelques membres du forum...



Penserais-tu à ceux qui postent dans certain fil où il est question de bureau ?


----------



## Madalvée (29 Septembre 2011)

Super, le FMI a de l'avenir, la relève est prète.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je m'inquiète pour la santé de quelques membres du forum...



Ca, c'est ce qui s'appelle mourir de plaisir.


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je m'inquiète pour la santé de...



... DSK ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)

C'est un fake tiré d'un faux site d'info humoristique brésilien, pas mal de journalistes ont mordu à l'hameçon. 

Bonjour la vérification des sources. 

P.S. : désolé j'ai plus le lien.


----------



## Madalvée (30 Septembre 2011)

France 2 ne faisait pas encore assez de la m


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> France 2 ne faisait pas encore assez de la m



mouai, et en français, ça donne quoi ?  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Il meurt dans le métro en défendant une jeune femme


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2011)

C'est l'heure de la pub !


----------



## fedo (3 Octobre 2011)

de l'effet électrisant de la photo de charme sur l'homme.:hosto:

DSK inspire jusqu'en Nouvelle Zélande (à se demander si les rugbymen anglais lisent les journaux).


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> de l'effet électrisant de la photo de charme sur l'homme.:hosto:





> Un homme s'électrocute



il est toujours vivant, donc électrisé


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Jose Culot (5 Octobre 2011)

La quadrature du cercle à usage industriel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqOe2In9ShQ


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2011)

Adieu et merci.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2011)

Le Nouvel Obs annonce la mort de Bill Gates !!!

bien joué les gars


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2011)

La crise a bon dos :

Le montant de la prime proposé par la direction est de&#8220; 3 euros 50 sur l&#8217;année &#8221;


----------



## subsole (6 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Le Nouvel Obs annonce la mort de Bill Gates !!!
> 
> bien joué les gars



La belle Boulette, avec un grand B comme Bill. ^^


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2011)

La seule chose qu'on sait c'est que le gamin de Sarko sera une blance


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2011)

En même temps, qu'on n'aie pas de nouvelles quand on accouche à la Muette&#8230;
Fallait s'y attendre.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2011)

Tu serais pas né le jour de la mort de Stan Laurel toi? 

:rateau:


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu serais pas né le jour de la mort de Stan Laurel toi?
> 
> :rateau:



Après quelques recherches, il apparait que je ne suis pas son seul héritier


----------



## fedo (8 Octobre 2011)

mais bon voilà qui va faire plaisir à Gérard Depardieu 

une info incroyable: les postes de contrôles des drônes de combat Reaper infectés par un virus:affraid:
on comprend pourquoi les français ne veulent pas des drônes US.


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> La crise a bon dos :
> 
> Le montant de la prime proposé par la direction est de 3 euros 50 sur lannée 



Suite : la direction a proposé presque 130% d'augmentation. On peut saluer cet effort qui permet aux salariés de toucher une prime de 8 pour l'année.

Alors certes, ce cas est isolé, mais un cabinet spécialisé dans les ressources humaines a établi que la prime médiane se situait environ à 300, le troisième quartile ne dépassant pas les 600

On est loin, mais loin des belles promesses.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)

Ben voilà, la Belgique n'a pas éclaté, dans deux semaines je suppose qu'on aura notre nouveau gouvernement. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben voilà, la Belgique n'a pas éclaté, dans deux semaines je suppose qu'on aura notre nouveau gouvernement. :rateau:



Ben si j'en crois les commentaires à l'article, c'est pas gagné encore


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)

D'un autre côté, les commentaires sur les sites d'infos Entre les trolls, les aigris, les dépressifs et les militants d'extrème-droite, il ne reste plus beaucoup de place pour les personnes raisonnables.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2011)

*Effrayés par les émeutes, les riches Britanniques envisagent l'exil en France*

Là-bas, l'herbe est plus verte...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Octobre 2011)

Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas vu "Drive" ...

On atteint des sommets là  :afraid: ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2011)

Japon : Les ours se rendent dans la ville de Sapporo

_En raison d'un manque de nourriture dans les montagnes les ours sont descendus en ville..._


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2011)

Envoyez la monnaie !...


----------



## Fìx (11 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Envoyez la monnaie !...



Ils ont foutu un mouchard sur l'un des feux de ma ville. Un appareil photo qui photographie le cul de ta bagnole. Si tu passes au orange, _zing_, 4 points! Comme pour un rouge.

Problème, photo à l'appui, tu ne peux pas contester. Or, t'as très bien pu être passer au vert, puis qu'il soit passé au orange au milieu du passage de ta bagnole.....

C'est arrivé à la collègue de ma bienaimée.... 45ans... Qui roule jamais plus vite que moi.... quand j'suis en marche arrière...


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2011)

Hin, hin, hin :



> *Le feu jaune appelé communément "feu orange" est également un feu d'arrêt Article R412-31 du code de la route. Il impose donc au conducteur de sarrêter et ce malgré ce que beaucoup de gens affirment*. A cette règle peut exister une exception "discutable" si le conducteur trop près du feu ne peut sarrêter en toute sécurité. Il convient en effet de tenir compte dans sa conduite de la distance du véhicule suiveur et de sa distance darrêt nécessaire (à 50 km/h il faut environ 30 mètres sur route sèche, en fonction de létat des pneus, des amortisseurs et des freins). Le non respect de cette obligation d'arrêt n'implique qu'une contravention de 2e classe (35 ). *Il est bon de savoir qu'avoir été verbalisé pour être passé au "feu orange" (feu jaune du code de la route) n'entraîne pas de retrait de points et ce contrairement à ce que beaucoup de "juristes improvisés des forums" soutiennent, la seule lecture de l'article R 412-31 du code de la route le confirme*. Il est donc important si vous êtes verbalisé pour être passé à "l'orange"(feu jaune du code de la route) de demander à l'agent verbalisateur qu'il le précise bien sur la contravention, cela vous évitera de perdre de précieux points de votre permis de conduire comme cela est arrivé à certains de nos visiteurs. Etre verbalisé à l'orange est donc légal si le conducteur ne démontre pas qu'il était dans l'impossibilité de s'arrêter en toute sécurité.


----------



## Fìx (12 Octobre 2011)

Savais pas! :rateau: M'ci!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ils ont foutu un mouchard sur l'un des feux de ma ville. Un appareil photo qui photographie le cul de ta bagnole. Si tu passes au orange, _zing_, 4 points! Comme pour un rouge.
> 
> Problème, photo à l'appui, tu ne peux pas contester. Or, t'as très bien pu être passer au vert, puis qu'il soit passé au orange au milieu du passage de ta bagnole.....



C'est le progrès, bien qu'on en a qui en plus te collent la vitesse avec, donc le feu + ça douille sec, souvent ils en mettent 2 de suite sur 150 mètres, faut bien remplir les caisses ... non!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Octobre 2011)

*Oups ! lASO publie par erreur le parcours du Tour de France 2012  qui « aurait dû » être dévoilé le 18 octobre*  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2011)

Tout ce terrible suspens gâché!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2011)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Oups ! lASO publie par erreur le parcours du Tour de France 2012  qui « aurait dû » être dévoilé le 18 octobre*  :rateau:



Ils ont même révélé que ça se ferait à vélo !!!  


Quel bande de nuls !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)

France: particules métalliques dans un lait pour bébés de Nestlé :hein:



> Nestlé a fait retirer des magasins français un lot de lait en poudre pour bébés Guigoz.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2011)

Non à la privatisation du mensuel "60 Millions de consommateurs" !


----------



## Lebossflo (12 Octobre 2011)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Oups ! lASO publie par erreur le parcours du Tour de France 2012  qui « aurait dû » être dévoilé le 18 octobre*  :rateau:



J'avais oublié que le Tour de France ne fait pas le tour de la France --"


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2011)

Chirac et les emplois fictifs, c'est vraiment de l'urine de félidé côté procès présidentiel :

Amnesty International appelle le Canada à arrêter George W. Bush



> Si le Canada s'abstient d'agir pendant sa visite, cela constituera une violation de la Convention des Nations Unies contre la torture et sera une manifestation de mépris vis à vis des droits humains fondamentaux


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

Allez-y avant que ces lieux ne disparaissent ... :rateau:


----------



## PER180H (13 Octobre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ils ont foutu un mouchard sur l'un des feux de ma ville. Un appareil photo qui photographie le cul de ta bagnole. Si tu passes au orange, _zing_, 4 points! Comme pour un rouge.
> 
> Problème, photo à l'appui, tu ne peux pas contester. Or, t'as très bien pu être passer au vert, puis qu'il soit passé au orange au milieu du passage de ta bagnole.....
> 
> C'est arrivé à la collègue de ma bienaimée.... 45ans... Qui roule jamais plus vite que moi.... quand j'suis en marche arrière...



Ces "radars" ne fonctionnent qu'au franchissement du feu rouge. Pas du jaune. Et le principe repose sur le franchissement de deux boucles de détection au sol, situées l'une juste après la ligne d'effet du feu et l'autre un poil plus loin avant le carrefour en tant que tel (passage piéton compris).
Il faut franchir ces deux boucles alors que le feu est rouge (ce qui déclenche deux photos) pour être verbalisé.

Donc : 
 non il ne flashe pas au feu orange
 non il n'est pas possible de franchir le feu au vert (ni même au jaune) et de se faire verbaliser quand même
=> quand on est flashé, c'est qu'on est vraiment passé au vrai rouge, ce qui est le cas de la collègue de ta bienaimée.


À part ça, je ne crois pas qu'il existe de "radars" de feux rouges couplés à un radar de vitesse. Car un "radar" de feu rouge n'est pas un radar : il fonctionne grâce à des boucles au sol, alors qu'un cinémomètre envoie une onde pour faire sa mesure.
Deux appareils totalement différents. On peut les installer l'un à côté de l'autre, peut-être. Mais ça se voit.

Quand bien même, se faire flasher à plus de 50km/h en ville en passant un feu rouge, je crois que ça mérite une petite sanction, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

Faut s'informer par là : http://resultat.autonews.fr/_dossiers/radars-feux-vitesse.html



> À part ça, je ne crois pas qu'il existe de "radars" de feux rouges couplés à un radar de vitesse. Car un "radar" de feu rouge n'est pas un radar : il fonctionne grâce à des boucles au sol, alors qu'un cinémomètre envoie une onde pour faire sa mesure.
> Deux appareils totalement différents. On peut les installer l'un à côté de l'autre, peut-être. Mais ça se voit.



Autre lien du genre : http://www.motomag.com/Les-radars-feu-rouge-flasheront.html
Et : http://www.eteignezvotreordinateur.com/securite-routiere-des-radars-de-vitesse-aux-feux-tricolores/


----------



## Madalvée (13 Octobre 2011)

Le wall Street journal Europe achèterait lui même une partie de son tirage


----------



## PER180H (13 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Faut s'informer par là : http://resultat.autonews.fr/_dossiers/radars-feux-vitesse.html
> 
> Autre lien du genre : http://www.motomag.com/Les-radars-feu-rouge-flasheront.html
> Et : http://www.eteignezvotreordinateur.com/securite-routiere-des-radars-de-vitesse-aux-feux-tricolores/


beaucoup de conditionnel finalement dans ces liens, ou du scoop d'autoplus.
Bref, en attendant, ce n'est pas le cas.

Quand bien même la double boucle peut estimer la vitesse de franchissement, ce n'est pas &#8212;pour l'instant&#8212; une mesure homologuée pour une verbalisation.


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le wall Street journal Europe achèterait lui même une partie de son tirage



On a jamais assez de PQ. :style:


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2011)

*What about Siri ?*  :rateau:


----------



## fedo (16 Octobre 2011)

bientôt la gastro.


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2011)

cette moto est une chiante


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2011)

Troquer sa selle pour aller à la selle.     :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2011)

Sur "route ouverte", je pense que ça va poser quelques problèmes d'ordre &#8230; Disons "sociaux"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2011)

que des niouses de mUrde ici...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2011)

Ah, c'est con ça, très con. C'est surtout bien fait pour ta gueule. 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis étudiant, j'ai créé mon auto-entreprise tout récemment pour revendre des objets dans le but de me faire un peu d'argent de poche pour la vie étudiante.
> 
> ...


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, c'est con ça, très con. C'est surtout bien fait pour ta gueule.



je cite le Post-post-post-scriptum de l'annonce :


> Ppps : apres plusieurs messages reçus, je *con confirme* que toute l'annonce est vraie, ce n'est pas une connerie !



En effet, c'est con con


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> En effet, c'est con con



Mais non, enfin, puisqu'il t'affirme le contraire :



> toute l'annonce est vraie, *ce n'est pas une connerie* !


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, c'est con ça, très con. C'est surtout bien fait pour ta gueule.



comme quoi Apple sait maintenant qui a vendu le morceau et a pu blacklister toute la chaine


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2011)

Le parquet de Nanterre soupconné de partialité dans l'affaire Uderzo.

Bon, pour tout dire, l'affaire Uderzo, je m'en tamponne un peu. Mais quand on lit l'article, on a vraiment l'impression que les mêmes personnes se retrouvent dans toutes les affaires moisies du moment : Bettencourt, Casino, Uderzo, fadettes... Un panier de crabe qui sentirait la marée :sick:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2011)

Les nouveaux maîtres du monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9942032 a dit:
			
		

> Les nouveaux maîtres du monde



En tout cas, nous, à MacGe, on s'arrange pour être bien avec le gouvernement chinois, la preuve, leur twitter est modo chez nous :



> Weibo, le Twitter chinois



Olivier, si tu nous r'garde


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2011)

:mouais:


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2011)

Toujours d'actualité, rappel pour les étourdis :

nettoyez l'écran !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Octobre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Toujours d'actualité, rappel pour les étourdis :
> 
> nettoyez l'écran !



merci de penser au iPadsurfeurs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;9942032 a dit:
			
		

> Les nouveaux maîtres du monde



là j'ai du mal avec tes smileys

à gerber

connerie d'"humanité"

je dois être fatigué :sleep:


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2011)

Il est né ! On n'y croyait plus


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2011)

ils disaient juste la même chose à l'automne 2008...


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> vaut mieux 2 fois qu'une



Et jamais 2 sans trois

Je ne sais pas si la méthode Coué a un effet sur l'économie, mais bon, qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> ils disaient juste la même chose à l'automne 2008...





da capo a dit:


> Et jamais 2 sans trois
> 
> Je ne sais pas si la méthode Coué a un effet sur l'économie, mais bon, qui ne tente rien n'a rien.



Ben, comme on disait : "_bis repetita placent  Beaucoup de problèmes_"


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Octobre 2011)

*Soirée trop arrosée, FBI sur les dents, gros ennuis en vue* :rateau:


----------



## fedo (20 Octobre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Et jamais 2 sans trois
> 
> Je ne sais pas si la méthode Coué a un effet sur l'économie, mais bon, qui ne tente rien n'a rien.



il n' y aura pas de 3ème fois, la seconde sera fatale. le système partira avec l'eau du bain.
toute la question en ce moment est de savoir ce qui partira...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2011)

Mort de Kadhafi !

http://www.lesoir.be/actualite/monde/2011-10-20/kadhafi-est-mort-declare-le-cnt-871429.php


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mort de Kadhafi !
> 
> http://www.lesoir.be/actualite/monde/2011-10-20/kadhafi-est-mort-declare-le-cnt-871429.php



Qu'allons-nous devenir ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2011)

OpDarknet  Plus de 1600 pédophiles démasqués.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> OpDarknet  Plus de 1600 pédophiles démasqués.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> OpDarknet  Plus de 1600 pédophiles démasqués.



Pas sûr que ce soit une bonne nouvelle : http://www.numerama.com/magazine/20...ue-des-anonymous-traquent-les-pedophiles.html


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2011)

Xavier Niel (Free) en lice pour le rachat d'Orange 





en suisse


----------



## ergu (21 Octobre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Pas sûr que ce soit une bonne nouvelle : http://www.numerama.com/magazine/20...ue-des-anonymous-traquent-les-pedophiles.html



L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

Tous à vos double-décimètres !


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2011)

triple pour moi


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> triple pour moi



trop modeste


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> triple pour moi





da capo a dit:


> trop modeste



lAcadémie nationale de chirurgie vient de donner sur la question des renseignements précis.


----------



## subsole (22 Octobre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> l&#8217;Académie nationale de chirurgie vient de donner sur la question des renseignements précis.



 Merd*, trop grand. Faut que je me fasse opérer


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Merd*, trop grand. Faut que je me fasse opérer



Non non, garde le, c'est pratique, au bal masqué, tu te le mets dans l'oreille, ça te fait un déguisement de pompe à essence totalement gratuit !


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, garde le, c'est pratique, au bal masqué, tu te le mets dans l'oreille, ça te fait un déguisement de pompe à essence totalement gratuit !


Dans l'oreille ?

Carrément dans le ... ça fait branché.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Dans l'oreille ?
> 
> Carrément dans le ... ça fait branché.



Bon, le loustic est adepte du "plug and play" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Tous à vos double-décimètres !


 ... juste le temps d'aller me suicider et je reviens...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... juste le temps d'aller me suicider et je reviens...


t'inquiètes pas, mon zebigounet, une petite bosseuse fait toujours mieux qu'une grande feignasse !


----------



## Berthold (23 Octobre 2011)

Certes, mais comme je le dis toujours, il vaut mieux une grande bosseuse qu'une petite feignasse.
:rose: :love:

 et mieux vaut vivre riche et en liberté que pauvre et enfermé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Certes, mais comme je le dis toujours, il vaut mieux une grande bosseuse qu'une petite feignasse.
> :rose: :love:
> 
> &#8230; et mieux vaut vivre riche et en liberté que pauvre et enfermé.



Ben oui, mais comme moi, je le dis toujours, les (trop) grandes, en général, les bouts sont bons, mais c'est le milieu qui plie 

Et mieux vaut être jeune beau et riche que vieux, pauvre et malade ! 

C'est quand, les résultat de ce concours de lieux communs ?


----------



## bokeh (23 Octobre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Tous à vos double-décimètres !





macinside a dit:


> triple pour moi



Triple-décimètre ?!?


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2011)

le crétinisme administratif français, je forme des gens dans des grandes écoles, puis je les virent !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> triple pour moi



Rien de trop ... donc 
En plus ça doit plier au moindre souffle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> le crétinisme administratif français, je forme des gens dans des grandes écoles, puis je les vire !



Je connais le chef de service responsable :


----------



## fedo (23 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> le crétinisme administratif français, je forme des gens dans des grandes écoles, puis je les virent !



pareil au Canada si tu ne fais pas une demande de résident permanent au bout de 4 ans d'étude au Canada, tu fais tes valises. et il y a des quotas.
au Canada faut pas rêver d'avoir un super poste si tu es étranger, les nationaux d'abord...

et aux USA c'est pire, il faut une carte verte pour y travailler études làbas ou pas.

en plus, ça fait plus de candidats pour un seul poste et donc ça fait baisser les salaires.

désolé mackie mais les choses ne sont pas aussi simples.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2011)

Un mac book pro et un iphone en or 24 carats.​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un mac book pro et un iphone en or 24 carats.​



Pendant qu'on y est ... un peu de pub pour la Belgique !!!!!!:rateau:

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/9478/Rev...de-Kadhafi-est-une-arme-belge.dhtml#reactions


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un mac book pro et un iphone en or 24 carats.​





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est ... un peu de pub pour la Belgique !!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/9478/Rev...de-Kadhafi-est-une-arme-belge.dhtml#reactions



Ce MacBook Pro en or aurait beaucoup plu à feu le colonel Kadhafi...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Octobre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un mac book pro et un iphone en or 24 carats.​


Ça doit pas être léger à transporter :rateau:

Quant au prix :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2011)

Les vertus cachées de la 3D-relief...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les vertus cachées de la 3D-relief...





> « Un mois après avoir vu le film, jai découvert que jétais enceinte. Je vais poursuivre en justice le cinéma et les producteurs du film. Par chance, mon mari me croit. Ca aurait pu détruire mon mariage, mais il sait que je lui suis fidèle« , a expliqué la femme vertueuse.



Et le pire, c'est qu'elle a de bonne chance de le gagner, son procès


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et le pire, c'est qu'elle a de bonne chance de le gagner, son procès



Pas si sûr que ça ... il devront prouver qu'aucun des parents, ni grands-parents n'ont été des sangs mêlés du côté de la mère ... phénomène reconnu par le monde médical et scientifique 

http://www.maxi-mag.fr/emotions-a-partager-jai-donne-naissance-a-un-enfant-noir_20_a1889.php


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2011)

téléphonie 4G contre TNT, le match


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Pas si sûr que ça ... il devront prouver qu'aucun des parents, ni grands-parents n'ont été des sangs mêlés du côté de la mère ... phénomène reconnu par le monde médical et scientifique



J'imagine ce que ça aurait donné si elle était allée voir Avatar ou Shrek ...


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2011)

un récidiviste connu rattrapé par la patrouille à 171 km/h (la photo d'illustration de l'article est culte).


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> phénomène reconnu par le monde médical et scientifique



Je n'en disconviens pas, mais le "_monde médical et scientifique_" est aussi éloigné du "_monde judiciaire et procédurier américain_" que les mondes habités du grand nuage de Magellan le sont de notre bonne vieille terre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Pas si sûr que ça ... il devront prouver qu'aucun des parents, ni grands-parents n'ont été des sangs mêlés du côté de la mère ... phénomène reconnu par le monde médical et scientifique
> 
> http://www.maxi-mag.fr/emotions-a-partager-jai-donne-naissance-a-un-enfant-noir_20_a1889.php



ouai, ouai...


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2011)

Un peu d'Histoire et éco ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Octobre 2011)

Un peu d'éco...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2011)

La Libye enfin libre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est ... un peu de pub pour la Belgique !!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/9478/Rev...de-Kadhafi-est-une-arme-belge.dhtml#reactions



Ben comme pub  Bien, le journaliste belge qui ne connait pas la différence entre un revolver (aussi appelé "pistolet à barillet") :





Et un pistolet automatique ou semi-automatique :


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2011)

la scientologie c'est rien que des vilains (et les sectes c'est de la merde  )


----------



## Lebossflo (25 Octobre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La Libye enfin libre...



Ils sont fou ces Libyen...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)

DSK inspire l'industrie du X


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2011)

C'est dire si ça manque d'imagination dans le milieu


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2011)

madame, j'espère que vous aurez gain de cause  (tout comme le procès de Bobigny en son temps  )


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> madame, j'espère que vous aurez gain de cause  (tout comme le procès de Bobigny en son temps  )



c'est aujourd'hui le premier mariage homosexuel reconnu en france  bravo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est dire si ça manque d'imagination dans le milieu&#8230;


Et pourtant, ce ne sont pas des histoires "sans queues ni têtes" !!!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (27 Octobre 2011)

J'aimerais que les belges continuent à nous informer. En France lundi j'apprends que mon pays mène la guerre pour instaurer la charia, ce matin j'apprends que l'Europe s'affilie à la République populaire de Chine. J'ai beau nettoyer mes cookies, ces poissons d'avril ne s'effacent pas sur les sites d'information.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Octobre 2011)

Les obsèques du chansonnier Jean Amadou, décédé dimanche à 82 ans, ont été célébrées jeudi matin au funérarium du Père-Lachaise, en présence de nombreuses personnalités.
Ses confrères Bernard Mabille et Pierre Douglas étaient venus rendre un dernier hommage à l'humoriste, ainsi que l'imitateur Michel Loeb et les comédiens Jacques Balutin et Patrick Préjean.
Les journalistes Michel Chevalet et Thierry Rolland, le président du CSA, Michel Boyon, et l'ancien maire de Grenoble Alain Carignon ont également assisté à la cérémonie.
Originaire de Lons-le-Saunier (Jura), Jean Amadou avait entamé sa carrière de chansonnier à la fin des années 50 à Paris.
C'est à la radio que sa voix devint familière, à France Inter dans "L'Oreille en coin" dans les années 70, puis à Europe 1 en duo avec Maryse Gildas. Depuis 15 ans, il était "sociétaire" des "Grosses Têtes", l'émission de Philippe Bouvard sur RTL.
A la télévision, il collabore à l'écriture des textes du "Bébête Show" en compagnie de Stéphane Collaro et Jean Roucas.

Même refroidi l'amadou est long à s'éteindre, pet à son âne


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est à la radio que sa voix devint familière, à France Inter dans "L'Oreille en coin" dans les années 70, puis à Europe 1 en duo avec Maryse Gildas.



Non, ça c'est faux, c'est bien à la radio, mais c'est sur Radio Luxembourg dans les années 60, où il est un des membres les plus actifs du "Club des chansonniers" (chantez avec moi : "Petit papa, petit papier, le Club des Chansonniers" :love, qui était plus ou moins la "voix radiophonique" de la bande du Caveau de le République (avec Robert Rocca, Jacques Grello et Raymond Souplex, entre autres), et, je pense, un de ses, sinon, son dernier survivant.


----------



## Chang (28 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça c'est faux _bla blah blah_



Je ne sais meme pas pourquoi certains d'entres vous essaient d'ecrire sur ce forum tant que votre prose n'a pas ete relue et approuvee par P77. C'est incense !!!

Au final, voila, ca tombe comme un couperet, c'est violent ... 

On aurait pu croire que Nouvoul voulait dire que la vois d'Amadou est devenue celebre surtout quand il etait a France Inter, mais, la reponse de P77 ne laisse pas de place au doute ...

Vous le saurez a l'avenir ... Si P77 n'a pas relue et approuve vos faits, ca ne sert a rien. D'ailleurs, P77, on le surnomme l'Histoire. C'est pour dire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2011)

Chang a dit:


> On aurait pu croire que Nouvoul voulait dire que la vois d'Amadou est devenue celebre surtout quand il etait a France Inter



Ben les faits sont les faits, Amadou, c'est le club des chansonniers qui à rendu sa voix célèbres, sur "Radio Luxembourg" qui n'était pas encore RTL à l'époque, et ce n'est pas la faute de P77 si Nouvoul a recopié bêtement ce qu'un journaliste trop jeune et mal informé avait écrit. Si je ne l'avais pas dit, peu ici l'auraient su, question d'âge, mais je sais de source sure qu'au moins un des autres membres aurait pu le dire à la place de P77 !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2011)

Jean Amadou est mort! S'il vous plaît ne laissez pas les rebelles piétiner son cadavre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Jean Amadou est mort! S'il vous plaît ne laissez pas les rebelles piétiner son cadavre.



Tu veux dire "ne laissez pas Chang chinoiser ? Ça va être coton, ça !


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça c'est faux, c'est bien à la radio, mais c'est sur Radio Luxembourg dans les années 60, où il est un des membres les plus actifs du "Club des chansonniers" (chantez avec moi : "Petit papa, petit papier, le Club des Chansonniers" :love, qui était plus ou moins la "voix radiophonique" de la bande du Caveau de le République (avec Robert Rocca, Jacques Grello et Raymond Souplex, entre autres), et, je pense, un de ses, sinon, son dernier survivant.



Pour vous rassurer, ce n'est pas moi qui ai écrit, c'est copié-collé d'une dépêche Orange http://actu.orange.fr/people/les-obseques-du-chansonnier-jean-amadou-celebrees-a-paris-afp_287126.html

Bon, assez rigolé


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour vous rassurer, ce n'est pas moi qui ai écrit, c'est copié-collé d'une dépêche Orange http://actu.orange.fr/people/les-obseques-du-chansonnier-jean-amadou-celebrees-a-paris-afp_287126.html
> 
> Bon, assez rigolé



Soyons clair : ça n'est pas après toi que j'en avais !


----------



## fedo (31 Octobre 2011)

le retour du transport maritime à la voile !


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2011)

Aujourd'hui les bipèdes sont 7 milliards sur terre, bonne affaire pour certains écolos...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> le retour du transport maritime à la voile !



Ouais, mais bon, il y a plus moderne, hein, comme voilier


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2011)

la belgique va sortir du nucléaire , François faut faire pareil


----------



## Madalvée (31 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> la belgique va sortir du nucléaire , François faut faire pareil



Ouais on va bien rigoler cet hiver quand tout le monde sera dans le noir parce que l'Allemagne pompera notre électricité Facile de dire j'arrête et j'achète chez le voisin.


----------



## Romuald (31 Octobre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ouais on va bien rigoler cet hiver quand tout le monde sera dans le noir parce que l'Allemagne pompera notre électricité Facile de dire j'arrête et j'achète chez le voisin.


Je ne suis pas sur que tu aies lu l'article avant de réagir, mais je me trompe peut-être (non, je ne citerai pas le paragraphe qui invalide ta réaction).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)

Cela n'arrive pas qu'aux autres 


> Corse: Florence Arthaud tombe à l'eau en faisant ses besoins


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2011)

elle en a chié grave la Florence


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Octobre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> elle en a chier grave la Florence



C'est sûr.
Remarque, je l'ai toujours trouvée un peu pisse-froid.


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Cela n'arrive pas qu'aux autres


 Ne rigolez pas. Tomber dans ses excréments, c'est dégueulasse, mais se noyer dedans ce n'est pas à la portée du _commun_.


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2011)

c'est a se piser dessus (de rire) 

le féminisme ça peu être intéressant


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Ne rigolez pas. Tomber dans ses excréments, c'est dégueulasse, mais se noyer dedans ce n'est pas à la portée du _commun_.



Oui, enfin pour se noyer dedans, il faut quand même avoir un gros problème digestif au départ...


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, enfin pour se noyer dedans, il faut quand même avoir un gros problème digestif au départ...



Oui, la preuve, on l'en a sortie avant qu'elle ne se noie.


----------



## Madalvée (31 Octobre 2011)

Steve Jobs, déguisement à succès pour Halloween


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, la preuve, on l'en a sortie avant qu'elle ne se noie.



Gasp. Ele avait mangé un thon entier avarié ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------

Et à propos d'excréments, voici les mésaventure d'un étrange alchimiste bien maladroit.

On peut dire qu'il s'est mis dans le caca tout seul, lui.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Octobre 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> que des niouses de mUrde ici...



c'est bien ce que je disais... c'est cyclique ici de toute évidence...


----------



## fedo (31 Octobre 2011)

les voisins vont être contents !


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2011)

déjà bu fedo 




macinside a dit:


> c'est a se piser dessus (de rire)
> 
> le féminisme ça peu être intéressant


----------



## fedo (1 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> déjà bu fedo



je me rattrape 

Alerte aux crocos à Bangkok !


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2011)

j'ai pas trouvé de jeu de mot.

http://www.lemonde.fr/actualite-med...harlie-hebdo-a-ete-incendie_1597146_3236.html


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2011)

Ma qué ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ma qué ?!...



Encore une émotion artistique que nous devrons attendre avec impatience


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2011)

Il y a des jours où j'adore internet


----------



## subsole (3 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a des jours où j'adore internet



 CQFD, il faut plus de couilles que de tête, pour hacker un site.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> CQFD, il faut plus de *couilles* que de tête, pour hacker un site.



Dans ce contexte précis, moi, j'aurais plutôt parlé de "bourses"


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2011)

Oué, c'est des burnes ces hackers de mes 2


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)

Naissance d'un iceberg géant 



> Des scientifiques de la Nasa ont découvert une fissure dans un glacier de l'Antarctique qui continue de s'élargir. Elle devrait donner naissance dans les prochains mois à un iceberg d'une superficie équivalente à celle de New York.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Naissance d'un iceberg géant



Bon, ménant, reste à trouver le verre à la taille adéquate pour que ce glaçon puisse raffraîchir un bon pastis ! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2011)

Et moi, chuis le roi des papous !...


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2011)

Et moi chuis ton cousin (au 23° degré). 


Ah nan, c'est vrai, _le roi n'est pas mon cousin_ (P 77 inside)


----------



## fedo (4 Novembre 2011)

berlusconi a plus d'un point commun avec frédéric françois !!!!!


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> berlusconi a plus d'un point commun avec frédéric françois !!!!!


Tss, tss... 


tirhum a dit:


> Ma qué ?!...


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2011)

fedo, le roi de l'info qui tombe à l'eau !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a des jours où j'adore internet


Avec des zozos pareils le capitalisme doit trembler :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2011)

Cannes à migré en Galice!


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2011)

Lire, ou ne pas lire ?!...


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2011)

une actu poétique.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Novembre 2011)

*Dirigeants européens entre eux : moi aussi je taime*  :casse:


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2011)

ça s'appelle "avoir la dent"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2011)

293 km/h dans ta g ducon.


----------



## da capo (9 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ma qué ?!...





fedo a dit:


> point commun avec frédéric françois !!!!!



Comme vous étiez nombreux à vous plaindre de ce retard, voilà qui donnera peut être à ce Caruso de supérette lifté et libidineux, le temps qui lui manquait pour soigner la promo..

Enfin, j'espère


----------



## fedo (9 Novembre 2011)

> _"Le gouvernement américain n'a aucune preuve de l'existence de vie  en-dehors de notre planète, ni ne possède une quelconque information sur  des contacts qui auraient été pris par des extraterrestres avec des  humains"_



pas sur que l'extra terrestre de roswell soit d'accord !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2011)

Le numéro que vous demandez n'est plus attribué. Veuillez consulter...


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le numéro que vous demandez n'est plus attribué. Veuillez consulter...






> _"C'est extrêmement grave"_, a jugé le député-maire de Meaux. _"Cela pose vraiment le problème de la protection des données individuelles"_. _"C'est inacceptable dans un grand pays moderne"_. (source)


Par contre constituer des fichiers à tour de bras (STIC, EDWIGE), amoindrir les moyens d'action de la CNIL, ou donner le droit à des privés de faire de la collecte d'informations (HADOPI) : c'est pas grave... 
(je ne parle même pas des fadettes...)
Mais c'est vrai que toucher aux députés UMP, là... on s'offusque et on crie au loup... 

ÉDIT : Fichier STIC rempli d'erreurs, mais pourquoi le corriger, ça n'a pas l'air d'être grave, encore une fois...
(le seul qui en a parlé, c'est fait éjecté de la gendarmerie...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Par contre constituer des fichiers à tour de bras (STIC, EDWIGE), amoindrir les moyens d'action de la CNIL, ou donner le droit à des privés de faire de la collecte d'informations (HADOPI) : c'est pas grave...
> (je ne parle même pas des fadettes...)
> Mais c'est vrai que toucher aux députés UMP, là... on s'offusque et on crie au loup...
> 
> ...



Oui, mais non, c'est pas pareil, toi, à l'UMP, c'est pour ton bien, qu'on te fiche ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2011)

11 11 11​


----------



## aCLR (9 Novembre 2011)

4 + 4 + 2 + 1 = 11



Si ça c'est pas un signe​


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2011)

Comme disait un richissime footballeux : onze fait ch...


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> 4 + 4 + 2 + 1 = 11
> 
> 
> 
> Si ça c'est pas un signe&#8230;​


Tu t'appelerais pas Solara, toi, des fois ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> pas sur que l'extra terrestre de roswell soit d'accord !


En parlant d'extra-terrestre, je cherche désespérément une vidéo parodiant E.T. entrant dans une boutique AT&T pour "téléphoner maison" ... caractéristique du clip : on ne voit que son doigt et bien entendu, comme il doit payer la communication d'avance (quelques millions de dollars !) ... on voit le doigt "tout déçu" repartir vers la sortie...:rateau:
Ca m'avait fait pouffer de rire il y a quelques années mais depuis, jamais plus revu et mes recherches Google ont été vaines.
On ne sait jamais ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2011)

Berlusconi ou le romantisme à l'italienne (compilation)


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Novembre 2011)

Ou allons-nous ?
http://www.dhnet.be/infos/faits-divers/article/...ier-d-esneux.html


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> 11 11 11​



à 11 heures 11 minutes 11 secondes

Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha, ha, ha... Aaarrrgh !

Comme disais Déproges : "j'aime l'ordre, quand je prend mon thé, dans le bol le sucre doit être vertical, sinon c'est l'bordel"


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2011)

encore une sonde spatiale à destination de Phobos (la mystérieuse Lune de Mars) qui tombe en panne !!


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2011)

elle a fait Faux bond en effet


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> la mystérieuse Lune de Mars



Mystérieuse  Mystérieuse  Faut quand même pas pousser, pas si mystérieuse que ça (moins que sa "petite sur" Déimos, en tous cas. Les "lunes" de Mars n'ont rien à voir avec la nôtre, ni avec celles des géantes gazeuses du système solaire, qui sont pour la plupart des astres de taille comparable à celle des planètes telluriques, ce sont juste deux gros astéroïdes probablement échappés de la ceinture d'astéroïdes qui gravite entre Mars et Jupiter, et capturés par l'attraction de la planète ! L'intérêt de la mission russe, c'est de pouvoir analyser des matériaux probablement figés depuis une époque très proche de celle de la formation du système solaire, mais dont l'origine au sein de la nébuleuse primordiale, contrairement à celle des comètes analysées jusqu'ici, est (relativement) proche de la zone qui a donné naissance à notre planète.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce sont juste deux gros astéroïdes probablement échappés de la ceinture d'astéroïdes qui gravite entre Mars et Jupiter, et capturés par l'attraction de la planète !


Pas sur du tout. Un des objectifs de la mission est de déterminer si c'est bien le cas ou si il s'agit d'un fragment de Mars arraché lors d'une collision avec un autre objet 50 fois moins massif qu'elle dans sa jeunesse (comme c'est probablement le cas pour la Lune).


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2011)

> Mystérieuse  Mystérieuse  Faut quand même pas pousser, pas si  mystérieuse que ça (moins que sa "petite sur" Déimos, en tous cas.



bien plus. notamment à cause de sa densité extrêmement faible qui font supposer qu'elle doit avoir des espaces creux à l'intérieur.



> The origin of Mars' moon, Phobos (fear in ancient Greek), is a mystery,  but three theories are considered plausible. The first is that the moon  is a captured asteroid; the second is that it formed in-situ as Mars  formed below it, and the third is that Phobos formed later than Mars,  from debris flung into martian orbit when a massive meteorite struck the  Red Planet. A fourth, far more radical and controversial (although  thoroughly intriguing) theory is one that has been kicking around for  decades: that Phobos is a artificial object in Mars orbit -in short, a  1.5-mile-long, extremely ancient spacecraft.
> 
> In a recent  development, scientists say they have uncovered firm evidence that  Mars's largest moon, the mysterious Phobos, is made from rocks blasted  off the Martian surface in a catastrophic event, solving  a  long-standing puzzle. It has been suggested that both Phobos and Deimos  could be asteroids that formed in the main asteroid belt and were then  "captured" by Mars's gravity. An alternative theory suggests that Phobos  could have been formed from the remnants of an earlier moon destroyed  by Mars's gravitational forces. However, this moon might itself have  originated from material thrown into orbit from the Martian surface.
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2011)

bon, j'vais l'dire à vot'place alors


OTAR©


----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2011)

Bon, je vais aller faire quelques photos

http://next.liberation.fr/arts/01012370756-voici-la-photo-la-plus-chere-du-monde

.


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon, j'vais l'dire à vot'place alors
> 
> 
> OTAR©



Rôoooo. Bientôt 8 ans sur forum et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que cela voulait dire :love::casse:


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> elle a fait Faux bond en effet



Ceci est une excellente blague ! 

LOL : similitude du mot Phobos et Faux bond !

Bien joué Macinsinde


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2011)

oups - à supprimer


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2011)

oups - à supprimer


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Ceci est une excellente blague !
> 
> LOL : similitude du mot Phobos et Faux bond !
> 
> Bien joué Macinsinde





yvos a dit:


> Ceci est une excellente blague !
> 
> LOL : similitude des mots Phobos et Faux bond ! Cela serait dommage que cela passe inaperçu.
> 
> Bien joué Macinsinde





yvos a dit:


> Ceci est une excellente blague !
> 
> LOL : similitude des mots Phobos et Faux bond ! Cela serait dommage que cela passe inaperçu.
> 
> Bien joué Macinsinde



c'est redondant!


----------



## fedo (10 Novembre 2011)

yvos a dit:


> oups - à supprimer



la malédiction de Phobos vient à son tour de frapper Yvos:afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2011)

Ah, çà me rassure : il n'y a pas que moi qui redonde


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> la malédiction de Phobos vient à son tour de frapper Yvos:afraid:



C'est une rime magistrale. Une sorte d'ovni linguistique 

Une bien belle époque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, çà me rassure : il n'y a pas que moi qui redonde



Oui, vous êtees les redondons de la farce ! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Chang (11 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, vous êtees les redondons de la farce ! :rateau:



Il faut quand meme noter que ce n'est pas souvent que tu commences un message par une forme affirmative ...

Progres ? hasard ? tin tin tin tin tinnnnnnnnnn ...

Suspens en tout cas ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2011)

*Lagence américaine Standard & Poors a envoyé par mégarde un message annonçant quelle retirait son triple A à la France.*

Tssss... Pas sérieux tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Explications en petite tenue 
Est-ce plus sérieux ?


> Le rugby expliqué de la sorte devient tout de suite moins virile et plus charmeur.


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Lagence américaine Standard & Poors a envoyé par mégarde un message annonçant quelle retirait son triple A à la France.*
> 
> Tssss... Pas sérieux tout ça.



Par mégarde mon c..

Ou si c'est effectivement le cas, quand on sait le simple effet sur 'les marchés' (ce terme  ) qu'un simple changement de couleur du vernis à ongle de la femme d'Obama peut avoir, cela est révélateur du sérieux de ces officines à spéculateurs.


----------



## fedo (11 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Par mégarde mon c..
> 
> Ou si c'est effectivement le cas, quand on sait le simple effet sur 'les marchés' (ce terme  ) qu'un simple changement de couleur du vernis à ongle de la femme d'Obama peut avoir, cela est révélateur du sérieux de ces officines à spéculateurs.



tout ça est prémédité, y compris l'excuse bidon. le but c'est de dire: "on sait que le vrai statut des finances publiques françaises n'est plus AAA mais on ne peut pas encore le dire selon nos standards". 
maintenir le regard sur l'Europe continentale le plus longtemps possible fait également partie du scénario.
faut voir ce qui est en train de se jouer. tout le monde doit se refinancer en même temps sur des sommes considérables. le but de l'opération est de désigner les soit-disants mauvais élèves pour attirer les capitaux vers les autres.
pendant ce temps personne ne parle des nouvelles atroces en provenance des propriétaires américains. 

cela dit cette "erreur" à l'insu de leur plein gré est une opportunité de plus pour décrédibiliser définitivement les agences de notation car cela prouve qu'ils n'ont aucune expertise valable mais qu'il s'agit de moutons de panurge. 
et puis ça fait baisser l'euro ce qui paradoxalement améliore nos chances de croissance et d'un déficit moindre !


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2011)

nos amis les flics !  :affraid::affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> nos amis les flics !  :affraid::affraid:



Depuis l'histoire du Petit Chaperon Rouge, les forces de l'ordre se croient autorisées à entrer par effraction chez les grands-mères. On ne dira jamais assez le mal qu'a pu faire ce conte !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Depuis l'histoire du Petit Chaperon Rouge, les forces de l'ordre se croient autorisées à entrer par effraction chez les grands-mères. On ne dira jamais assez le mal qu'a pu faire ce conte !



Ouais ! Sans compter que le petit chaperon rouge se coltinait un pot de beurre ..... Suspect quand meme non ?:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2011)

*Au FMI magouille...http://www.nicematin.com/article/cannes/un-cannois-depose-plainte-contre-dsk-et-le-fmi*


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2011)

Une actualité pas amusante du tout


----------



## fedo (14 Novembre 2011)

USS Showtime. A quand le palais omnisport Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité pas amusante du tout


Qu'est ce qui n'est pas amusant ? 
L'assasinat du jeune il y a deux ans ?
La récupération du truc par l'IPJ ?
Ou bien la réaction du père ? 
Dans ce dernier cas, un peu de décodage et de refléxion me semble nécéssaire, même si je ne suis pas forcément d'accord sur tout. C'est (un peu trop) long, mais vaut la peine d'être lu.


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2011)

une sucette ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2011)

Une carte à puce en place du permis de conduire



> Avec 3 millions de faux permis en France actuellement, il s'agit pour l'instant du document officiel le plus facile à falsifier. La puce rendra cela bien plus difficile..


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2011)

Non, rien...


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, rien...



:sick:


----------



## fedo (16 Novembre 2011)

y a de meilleurs endroits pour apparaître !!!!!

je crois que là on a touché le fond.:afraid:


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> y a de meilleurs endroits pour apparaître !!!!!
> 
> je crois que là on a touché le fond.:afraid:


Le fion, plutôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> y a de meilleurs endroits pour apparaître !!!!!
> 
> je crois que là on a touché le fond.:afraid:



Je me demande bien à quoi ils reconnaissent que c'est Jesus ? Ils ont une photo de lui pour comparer ?

Nan, je demande, parce que j'ai un peu de mal à croire qu'ils soient assez naïfs pour penser que Jesus peut ressembler, et ait pu prendre les poses convenues qu'on lui prête sur les images qu'on distribue au catéchisme ou à la messe du dimanche


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2011)

bah le Jésus, c'est un morceau de bidoche qu'on attache pour sécher, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah le Jésus, c'est un morceau de bidoche qu'on attache pour sécher, non ?



Non, ça c'est le Jésus de Lyon, nous on parlait du Jésus de Nazareth, il y a plusieurs variétés


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2011)

Moi, je préfère le jésus de lyon à la pierre de rosette : c'est plus digeste


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Je suis petit_louis et je valide l'utilité des 3 derniers commentaires.


A bientôt !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> y a de meilleurs endroits pour apparaître !!!!!
> 
> je crois que là on a touché le fond.:afraid:




Ouais.
Moi j'ai vu une vierge il y a longtemps.
Elle ne l'est pas resté...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je suis petit_louis et je valide l'utilité des 3 derniers commentaires.



Il ne faut quand même pas réveiller les intégristes ... tu réciteras 3 pater noster 
Entre la nourriture terrestre et céleste il y a confusion.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2011)

Droite et gauche dans le même sac : vivre pour le peuple, mais surtout pas se sacrifier pour lui...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2011)

Tu en doutais ? 




Hin hin hin ©


----------



## fedo (16 Novembre 2011)

toujours plus fort puisque la sonde russe en panne ne se comporte pas non plus comme prévu pour une sonde en panne en orbite terrestre !

son apogée diminue bien (distance en orbite la plus éloignée de la Terre) mais son périgée augmente (distance en orbite la moins éloignée de la Terre) !!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu en doutais ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, pas la moindre seconde.
Mais voila qui va peut-être donner à réfléchir à ceux qui croient que tout va changer en 2012...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonnet blanc et bonnet blanc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2011)

"c'était vraiment très intéressant"...ou pas !

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/20...if-sur-la-copie-privee-dans-les-cles-usb.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

Ben si, moi, j'ai hâte de lire ce truc, savoir comment ils vont bien pouvoir m'expliquer comment ils vont justifier une taxe pour un droit qu'ils nous ont supprimé en pratique !


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2011)

expliquer comme ça, on ferrai plein d'économie d'energie en france 




> Ne pas faire lit à part est également recommandé. Au passage, cela pourrait donner un coup de pouce au taux de natalité en berne.


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2011)

> Ne pas faire lit à part est également recommandé.



Et pour tout ceux qui partagent déjà leur lit et qui souhaitent réduire encore leur facture énergétique ?

le triolisme ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Et pour tout ceux qui partagent déjà leur lit et qui souhaitent réduire encore leur facture énergétique ?
> 
> le triolisme ?


Faites ce que vous voulez, mais surtout...
Surtout, ne soyez pas malade !...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Et alors ... la relève est assurée ... Elève en 6e, il est peut-être le nouveau Steve Jobs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Faites ce que vous voulez, mais surtout...
> Surtout, ne soyez pas malade !...



Il en n'est pas à sa première sortie du genre. C'est même un festival - de conneries - en ce moment.

Après il va sûrement nous faire "Les enfants qui vont à l'école et coûtent donc du pognon à la collectivité (feraient mieux d'aller bosser ces feignasses, comme leurs petits camarades chinois)" ce n'est pas très responsabilisant", "les vieux malades qui  coûtent du pognon à la collectivité(feraient mieux de crever dès qu'ils deviennent vieux : ça ferait des économies), ce n'est pas très responsabilisant", et je ne sais quoi d'autre encore.

Mais ce qui serait vraiment responsabilisant, ça serait qu'il ferme sa gueule.


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2011)

je viens de lui envoyer un tweet  http://twitter.com/#!/laurentwauquiez


----------



## KARL40 (16 Novembre 2011)

Au MEXIQUE, le PRD (PS local) ne s'embarrasse pas avec des primaires ....
Un sondage suffit !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2011)

comme quoi l'art contemporain peut être utile...ou pas !

http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/un-r...ommercante-de-rouen-17-11-2011-1397227_48.php


----------



## patlek (17 Novembre 2011)

Faudrait avoir des plaques d' imatriculation aux fesses.


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Faudrait avoir des plaques d' imatriculation aux fesses.



gare a ton matricule 

sinon, Photomontage Benetton: le Vatican attaque en justice

hop, juste pour les embêtés


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2011)

Je préfère celle du couple franco-allemand. :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2011)

Le Pakistan bannit 1500 mots des échanges SMS[

Parmi ces termes désormais interdits, le mot "oui" (en français). 

[]_et une Fleur de la montagne oui quand j'ai mis la rose dans mes cheveux comme les filles Andalouses ou en mettrai-je une rouge oui et comme il m'a embrassée sous le mur mauresque je me suis dit après tout aussi bien lui qu'un autre et alors je lui ai demandé avec les yeux de demander encore oui et alors il m'a demandé si je voulais oui dire oui ma fleur de la montagne et d'abord je lui ai mis mes bras autour de lui oui et je l'ai attiré sur moi pour qu'il sente mes seins tout parfumés oui et son cur battait comme fou et oui j'ai dit oui je veux bien Oui._​James Joyce, _Ulysse_​
C'était déjà difficile de s'envoyer ça en SMS... Ça va plus être possible du tout au Pakistan.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'était déjà difficile de s'envoyer ça en SMS... Ça va plus être possible du tout au Pakistan.



Tu manques de technique :

"[...] et 1 Fleur dla montagne oui qd G mis la rose ds mê chx kom les filles Andalouses ou en mettrai-je 1 rouge oui et kom il m'a embrassée sous le mur mauresque j me suis dit ap tt oci b1 l8 qu'un autre et alors j l8 ai demandé avec les yx 2 2manD encore oui et alors il m'a demandé 6 j voulais oui dire oui ma fleur dla montagne et d'abord j l8 ai mis mê bras autour 2 l8 oui et j l'ai attiré sur moi pr kil sente mê seins tt parfumés oui et son c&#339;ur battait kom ouf et oui G dit oui j veux b1 Oui."

 :rose:

Mais ça reste interdit au Pakistan. Quoi qu'on fasse.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)

Plongez dans la plus grande piscine du monde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2011)

*S&P commet une nouvelle bourde avec la note souveraine du Brésil*

Comment dit-on au juste ? 

Ah oui, ça me revient : LOL.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2011)

Mais qui sont donc ces gens ??!!

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Le_...vec_la_complicite_de_la_crise191120111011.asp


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *S&P commet une nouvelle bourde avec la note souveraine du Brésil*
> 
> Comment dit-on au juste ?
> 
> Ah oui, ça me revient : LOL.


Pas LOL du tout de mon point de vue. La bourde énorme qui se répète moins d'un mois après la première, ça sent plus le coup prémédité 'pour voir' que la bourde. Je me posais déjà la question la première fois, et la j'ai de moins en moins de doute.

Après l'immobilier et l'internet, le nouveau terrain de jeu des spéculateurs : les pays entiers. On n'est pas sorti le c.l des ronces...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas LOL du tout de mon point de vue. La bourde énorme qui se répète moins d'un mois après la première, ça sent plus le coup prémédité 'pour voir' que la bourde. Je me posais déjà la question la première fois, et la j'ai de moins en moins de doute.
> 
> Après l'immobilier et l'internet, le nouveau terrain de jeu des spéculateurs : les pays entiers. On n'est pas sorti le c.l des ronces...



Non, dans le cas du Brésil, ils ont juste annoncé par erreur qu'ils "remontaient" sa note de BBB- à BBB- (aucun changement par conséquent), alors qu'ils voulaient en fait dire BBB.

C'est une vraie bourde de communication qui ne peut en rien affaiblir ou renforcer le Brésil ou participer à la moindre opération spéculative. L'agence de notation en sort juste moins crédible.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)

C'est la crise alors on va chercher l'argent où on peut hein


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Novembre 2011)

vivement l'arrivée des jeux sur Mac... ou pas !

15 min de LOL en barre http://www.jeuxvideo.com/gaming-liv...2011-pc-les-routiers-sont-sympas-00004425.htm


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Novembre 2011)

Pas très catholique, tout ça :mouais:

J&#8217;avais déjà lu un appel de la troupe dans Libé il y a une semaine ou deux. Je vois que ça ne s&#8217;arrange pas.
On se dit toujours qu&#8217;on atteint le fond, mais non, il y a toujours des groupuscules de demeurés pour nous rappeler qu&#8217;il est plus bas.


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2011)

Comme quoi les cathos aussi ont leurs barbus. A croire que c'est le passage obligé 

Devraient fonder un club oecuménique les intégristes des trois 'religions du livre'. Se ressemblent tellement sur le fond et sur la forme


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2011)

surtout qu'a final, c'est le même dieu, qu'il s'appel Yahvé, Jéhovah ou Allah


----------



## fedo (20 Novembre 2011)

après Jesus qui apparait dans l'anus d'un chien, un peu de gros oeuvre toujours dans la même région 

cette fois on a vraiment touché le fond.


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> après Jesus qui apparait dans l'anus d'un chien, un peu de gros oeuvre toujours dans la même région
> 
> cette fois on a vraiment touché le fond.


Eh bé, on vit vraiment une époque formidable !
Cela dit qui est le plus fou : la personne qui propose l'opération ou celle qui l'accepte ?


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2011)

On espere que le "docteur" lui a signalè d' éviter d  aller à la piscine (Tout au moins, d' éviter absolment d' aller dans le grand bain)

Sinon, en "aphorisme et pensées courtes":

Du ciment dans les fesses?? pourquoi pas?; il y en a qui ont bien du plomb dans la tete.


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2011)

Depuis que Johnny allume le feu il brule les planches ! (juste pour le jeu de mot)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Sinon, en "aphorisme et pensées courtes":
> 
> Du ciment dans les fesses?? pourquoi pas?; il y en a qui ont bien du plomb dans la tete.



Par contre, si j'ai déjà ouïe dire à propos de plomb dans les fesses, jamais à propos de ciment dans la tête


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, si j'ai déjà ouïe dire à propos de plomb dans les fesses, jamais à propos de ciment dans la tête



Suffit de demander :


http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/0...once-la-tete-de-son-eleve-dans-du-ciment.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Suffit de demander :
> 
> 
> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/0...once-la-tete-de-son-eleve-dans-du-ciment.html



On a dit "du ciment dans la tête", pas "de la tête dans le ciment" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2011)

Une fois que le ciment a été ingurgité ou est entré par les oreilles, on peut dire qu'il est "dans" la tête... 

Blague à part, le type qui a fait ça est tout de même bien déjanté...


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, si j'ai déjà ouïe dire à propos de plomb dans les fesses, jamais à propos de ciment dans la tête



Et pourtant...
Synicem Cranioplastie 
Ciment acrylique stérile *radio-opaque pour cranioplastie...


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et pourtant...
> Synicem Cranioplastie
> Ciment acrylique stérile *radio-opaque pour cranioplastie...





> un blister stérilisé à l'oxyde d'éthylène.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Novembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> après Jesus qui apparait dans l'anus d'un chien, un peu de gros oeuvre toujours dans la même région
> 
> cette fois on a vraiment touché le fond.



J'aime beaucoup le premier commentaire sur le site : "Laisse béton"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2011)

Tassin : arrestation d'un exhibitionniste

_Un exhibitionniste a été arrêté à Tassin-la-Demi-Lune jeudi dernier. Il s'agit d'un homme de 41 ans, identifié par cinq victimes mineures comme étant l'auteur d'exhibitions sexuelles, commises les 21 octobre et 17 novembre derniers, à proximité du lycée "Bellevue" à La Mulatière._

Exhibitionnisme devant le lycée Bellevue... C'est bien trouvé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Tassin : arrestation d'un exhibitionniste
> 
> _Un exhibitionniste a été arrêté à Tassin-la-Demi-Lune jeudi dernier. Il s'agit d'un homme de 41 ans, identifié par cinq victimes mineures comme étant l'auteur d'exhibitions sexuelles, commises les 21 octobre et 17 novembre derniers, à proximité du lycée "Bellevue" à La Mulatière._
> 
> Exhibitionnisme devant le lycée Bellevue... C'est bien trouvé.



Il leur montrait l'autre demi-lune ?


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2011)

Actualité bretonne
On n'arrête pas le progrès !


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2011)

Ah, c'est sûr...
Question tolérance, ils s'y connaissent...


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2011)

l'Oregon suspend la peine de mort, encore un effort l'Oregon pour l'abolition


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2011)

Le PS réagit contre l'UMP !

[DM]xmez4y[/DM]​


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le PS réagit contre l'UMP !
> 
> [DM]xmez4y[/DM]​



Heu... Tu as eu une révélation ? 
Ou j'ai râté quelque chose ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2011)

Rugby: le manageur des Samoa condamné à 100 cochons d'amende

Dans une économie mondiale en crise, le cochon reste une valeur sûre.


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2011)

Et comme chacun sait, "dans le cochon, tout est"...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Heu... Tu as eu une révélation ?
> Ou j'ai râté quelque chose ?


Juste une piqûre de rappel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le PS réagit contre l'UMP !
> 
> _vidéo_​



On attend avec impatience la réaction de l'UMP contre le PS. :sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et comme chacun sait, "dans le cochon, tout est"...


Dans la cochonne !!!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> On attend avec impatience la réaction de l'UMP contre le PS. :sleep:



Ainsi que la non-réaction du *MODEM*


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Novembre 2011)

Les surprises de Google Street....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2011)

*Hommage truffé de fautes de l'Élysée à Danielle Mitterrand*


----------



## fedo (24 Novembre 2011)

le forage en eau profonde, ça vous dit vraiment en Guyane


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ainsi que la non-réaction du *MODEM*


Tiens, un appeau à canard


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2011)

Je préfères les appeaux à Bobby


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je préfères les appeaux à Bobby



Tiens, en v'là deux :


----------



## patlek (24 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ainsi que la non-réaction du *MODEM*




l' espoir fait vivre:

"2012. "Je suis déterminé à l'emporter, pas à perdre", lance Bayrou"

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/elec...e-a-l-emporter-pas-a-perdre-lance-bayrou.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ainsi que la non-réaction du *MODEM*



Ce n'est pas le problème.


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le problème.



On me souffle (certainement quelqu'un de mal intentionné) que le modem n'est pas un problème, en effet.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2011)

C'est pas moi Votre Horreur


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2011)

Si ce n'est toi, c'est                 donc ton frère.


----------



## fedo (25 Novembre 2011)

si tous les longs courriers sont révisés en Chine, j'évite d'aller plus loin que l'Europe...:hein::affraid:

et je comprends mieux pourquoi des avions se crashent sans explication.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2011)

*Un nouveau paquebot France ?*


----------



## Madalvée (26 Novembre 2011)

Amants des animaux, attention à votre pénis
La presse française sérieuse du soir n'est plus ce qu'elle était&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Novembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Amants des animaux, attention à votre pénis
> La presse française sérieuse du soir n'est plus ce qu'elle était



Si après cette première consommation, tu consommes les animaux en question bien grillés, c'est la totale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Novembre 2011)

Le rêve de Gaston Lagaffe !

http://www.tomsguide.fr/actualite/voiture-lit,1693.html

Bientôt sur nos routes ?


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2011)

pas du tout inspiré dans le look extérieur des concept-cars Ferrari Modulo (Pininfarina), Lancia Stratos (Bertone), Alfa-Romeo Carabo (Bertone) _et caetera_&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Novembre 2011)

Et merde...

Si LUI existe, gKatarn existerait donc...

http://observers.france24.com/fr/co...e-une-parcelle-terrain-gouvernement-ukrainien


----------



## Pamoi (26 Novembre 2011)

Accident de bricolage en Italie (en VO)


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2011)

Traduction


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Traduction



l'histoire d'un gars dont la femme souhaitait se convertir à une autre religion et qui lui a brisé le crâne à coups de marteau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2011)

La religion, c'est dangereux, surtout quand les températures chutent :

*52 Russes hospitalisés pour avoir voulu admirer la ceinture de la Vierge Marie*


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

le rhabillage


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

10,000 pour ne pas avoir honoré sa femme


----------



## fedo (30 Novembre 2011)

des pauvres chinois se prennent leur 1ère leçon de propriété privée et de capitalisme.


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> si tous les longs courriers sont révisés en Chine, j'évite d'aller plus loin que l'Europe...



"_Les A340 font également [comme les Boeing 747]__ leur grande visite [révision complète]__ en Chine à Xiamen et le résultat est toujours à la hauteur des ambitions de notre entreprise !"

Hin hin, c'est chez moi ca ... c'est vrai qu'on voit beaucoup de crashs ici, mais le gouvernement cache l'info. Y'a un turnover d'ingenieurs essayistes assez impressionant. Mais bon, 1,3Md de cobayes faut pas trop avoir peur, il y en aura toujours.

Ce qui me scie dans cette histoire, ayant fait de l'inspection poussee en Chine, c'est que si les attentes sont aussi basses, il faudrait peut etre mettre un mec sur place, ou deux ... non !?
_


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2011)

Chang a dit:


> "_Les A340 font également [comme les Boeing 747]__ leur grande visite [révision complète]__ en Chine à Xiamen et le résultat est toujours à la hauteur des ambitions de notre entreprise !"
> 
> Hin hin, c'est chez moi ca ... c'est vrai qu'on voit beaucoup de crashs ici, mais le gouvernement cache l'info. Y'a un turnover d'ingenieurs essayistes assez impressionant. Mais bon, 1,3Md de cobayes faut pas trop avoir peur, il y en aura toujours.
> 
> ...



Ça l'air d'être des drôles en tout cas...


----------



## tirhum (1 Décembre 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...tof trop grande, trop lourde...


Modération !...


----------



## momo-fr (1 Décembre 2011)

Comment avoir l'air *d'un cake sur un scooter*


----------



## fedo (1 Décembre 2011)

Chang a dit:


> "_Les A340 font également [comme les Boeing 747]__ leur grande visite [révision complète]__ en Chine à Xiamen et le résultat est toujours à la hauteur des ambitions de notre entreprise !"
> 
> Hin hin, c'est chez moi ca ... c'est vrai qu'on voit beaucoup de crashs ici, mais le gouvernement cache l'info. Y'a un turnover d'ingenieurs essayistes assez impressionant. Mais bon, 1,3Md de cobayes faut pas trop avoir peur, il y en aura toujours.
> 
> ...



le mec d'Air France passe peut-être ses journées au Carlton du coin

puisqu'on en parle:



> "On a arrêté d'envoyer nos avions pour l'instant" chez Taeco, a  déclaré le patron d'Air France, en attendant les résultats de l'enquête  ouverte par le transporteur aérien, qui devrait durer "quelques jours".
> 
> 
> La société de maintenance chinoise a annoncé mardi avoir également ouvert une enquête sur cet incident.
> ...





WebOliver a dit:


> Ça l'air d'être des drôles en tout cas...



la fille est trop mimi pour être honnête !

par ailleurs le Wifi dégraderait la qualité du sperme !


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2011)

enfin bon, ils font les contrôle en se matant des films, donc c'est le résultat est assez logique


----------



## Chang (2 Décembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> La société de maintenance chinoise a annoncé mardi avoir également ouvert une enquête sur cet incident.



Chinoise, ... ouai enfin c'est le groupe Swire quand meme ... c'est pas non plus une petite boite dans une ruelle derriere l'aeroport ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Décembre 2011)

Plus de Gadget... :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Plus de Gadget... :hein:



Et merde !
donc on se saura jamais si Jayce à retrouvé son père :hein:


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2011)

Encore un coup de Dr Mad


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2011)

Le « braqueur le plus stupide » dAllemagne derrière les barreaux


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2011)

bad buzz pour le Fulgator ?


----------



## fedo (3 Décembre 2011)

sympa le mega insecte néo-zélandais !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> sympa le mega insecte néo-zélandais !


Ceci dit c'est une femelle et, c'est bien connu, les femelles sont souvent plus grosses que les mâles


----------



## patlek (3 Décembre 2011)

HHéééééééééééé bé.

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/l-af...trole-de-dsk-au-bois-de-boulogne-en-2006.html

A un détail près: ""Oui, j'ai entendu parler de " Soit il a des éléments concret, et il les amene; soit c' est de l' ordre de la rumeur: et là, il ferait mieux de se taire.

Ceci dit, depuis qquelques mois, se dessine un portrait de DSK (On en apprend tous les jours presque) plutot affolant.


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> gueant-evoque-un-controle-de-dsk-au-bois-de-boulogne-en-2006








Non décidément, il n'a pas une tête de rigolo


----------



## Pamoi (4 Décembre 2011)

L'ouganda prochaine puissance spatiale ??


----------



## fedo (4 Décembre 2011)

quand te reverrai-je, pays merveilleux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> sympa le mega insecte néo-zélandais !





Dos Jones a dit:


> Ceci dit c'est une femelle et, c'est bien connu, les femelles sont souvent plus grosses que les mâles&#8230;



Non non, les mâles sont pas mal non plus, et de plus, la bestiole a une autre particularité amusante : au cours du rude hiver austral, elle ne se contente pas d'une hibernation "standard", mais se laisse carrément congeler, et se réveille au dégel.

Malheureusement, l'espèce est en voie de disparition, depuis que l'homme a introduit des rats en nouvelles zélande, ceux ci en ont fait une de leurs proies favorite.

Maintenant, si c'est le plus gros insecte actuel connu, il n'est pas le "plus grand", c'est la femelle du phasme brindille Pharnacia serratipes, qui vit en Malaisie, mesure approximativement 30 cm qui détient le pompon dans ce domaine. De plus, il y a eu bien plus gros naguère, au Permien (-280 MA), le meganeura, une libellule géante, affichait sans rire une envergure de 80 cm pour quasiment la même longueur, et un poids estimé à 150 grammes, et ceci pour l'unique spécimen connu (dont le fossile est conservé au museum d'histoire naturelle de Paris), dont rien ne prouve qu'il était le plus costaud de l'espèce.


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2011)

ouiquipedia n'est pas à jour, passke mes sources à moi disent que celui qu'a la plus longue le plus grand c'est phobaeticus chani avec plus de 55 cm :


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Décembre 2011)

Monde de merde. Tout fout le camp.
Même Sophie


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

====>L'accident de voiture le plus cher du monde.


[YOUTUBE]Pe0d3adb4bI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> ====>L'accident de voiture le plus cher du monde.



Faut suivre, mon biquet !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2011)

le triple A ?

Meuh non ! plus important ! 

http://www.lemonde.fr/gastronomie/a...-aaaaa-de-sa-gastronomie_1613031_1383316.html


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Ouais, ça y est! On en a un!


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais, ça y est! On en a un!



je vais des miracles que les 6 Décembre 

cynique a souhait, un mac do pour les condamnées a mort en chine , ce n'est pas la première série de photo sur le sujet, il y a en eu un autre il y a quelques années, on était exhibé en ville les condamnées avant leurs exécution


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2011)

Nous interrompons nos programmes pour une véritable question d'actualité

http://www.20minutes.fr/people/837424-miss-france-peut-elle-etre-fausse-rousse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2011)

*La police anti-émeute britannique se plaint : "Les sandwiches étaient dégueulasses".*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

L'hiver arrive, et les accidents qui vont avec


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2011)

Crétin... 
(moi, ça me fait rire... la photo, il aurait pu s'en passer, mais bon... )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Crétin...
> (moi, ça me fait rire... la photo, il aurait pu s'en passer, mais bon... )



Les annonces sur le bon coin sont vérifiées et validées si conformes avant d'être publiées.

Ca ne les a pas heurté une annonce vendant des enfants ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Les annonces sur le bon coin sont vérifiées et validées si conformes avant d'être publiées.



çà, c'est la théorie



iDuck a dit:


> Ca ne les a pas heurté une annonce vendant des enfants ?



çà, c'est la pratique


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2011)

les  cowboy  policiers de la bac veulent des fusils a pompe


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> les  cowboy  policiers de la bac veulent des fusils a pompe



D'un autre côté, avec les kalashnikov et autres uzi qu'ils ont régulièrement en face d'eux, on peut comprendre, c'est pas avec leurs manurhin qu'ils pourront répliquer efficacement !


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2011)

sauf qu'un AK-47 ça permet d'être un peu hors de porté d'un fusil a pompe (même si c'est pas extraordinaire) et puis manurhin, ahahahahah


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> sauf qu'un AK-47 ça permet d'être un peu hors de porté d'un fusil a pompe (même si c'est pas extraordinaire) et puis manurhin, ahahahahah



Ben ça, c'est parce que tu penses encore que les fusils à pompe dont il est question sont chargés à la chevrotine, mais ne confonds pas les fusils à pompe de chasse avec les "riot guns", ça n'a rien à voir, et pour que le porteur d'un AK 47 soit hors de portée, il faut qu'il soit trop loin pour pouvoir toucher quoi que ce soit qu'il vise autrement que par un coup de bol assez extraordinaire 

Cela dit, la demande est faite "en attendant de pouvoir disposer d'armes mieux adaptées". Quand on leur livrera les FAMAS et les RPG, ils rendront les fusils à pompe


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2011)

Et avec un petit M32  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2011)

la Science explique tout...ou pas

http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/n...-expliquee-par-la-genetique_35093/#xtor=RSS-8


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> la Science explique tout...ou pas
> 
> http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/n...-expliquee-par-la-genetique_35093/#xtor=RSS-8



wikipedia donnait déjà l'explication.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2011)

Sinon...

Le Calendrier Pirelli 2012 est sortie hier...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et avec un petit M32  :love:



Ça non, ils n'en auront pas l'usage dès qu'ils auront touché leurs nouveaux véhicules


----------



## subsole (7 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sinon...
> 
> Le Calendrier Pirelli 2012 est sortie hier...



Je confirme. 












Le photographe n'a même pas besoin de trépied ...........:style:


----------



## da capo (7 Décembre 2011)

'tain c'est la crise vraiment !
y a plus que deux mois dans l'année


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2011)

la justice américaine progresse


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2011)

Attention c'est du TRES lourd !

Interdit aux moins de 18 ans !
Garde tes parents a coté de toi !

http://www.lepost.fr/article/2011/1...-le-pere-noel-n-existe-pas.html#xtor=ADC-218-
​


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2011)

la présidente Brésilienne est une sacrée bonne femme !


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Attention c'est du TRES lourd !
> 
> Interdit aux moins de 18 ans !
> Garde tes parents a coté de toi !
> ...



Faut lire les réactions. C'est la foire aux cons.
Entre ceux qui n'ont manifestement pas d'enfants mais beaucoup de principes d'éducation, et les autres qui ne voient pas d'autres alternatives éducatives que de plonger leur progéniture de 4 ans "dans les réalités de la vie et des diffucultés économiques"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2011)

Le Père Noël existe. La preuve ? Je l'ai rencontré. :style:


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le Père Noël existe. La preuve ? Je l'ai rencontré. :style:



Chez moi, il a laissé des crottes de rennes et des épluchures de clémentines.
Je vois pas qui d'autre que le Père Noël peut faire ça.


----------



## subsole (8 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Chez moi, il a laissé des crottes de rennes et des épluchures de clémentines.
> Je vois pas qui d'autre que le Père Noël peut faire ça.



L'année dernière, c'est le Père Noël lui-même qui c'est chargé des crottes, et elles n'étaient pas toutes en chocolat.
Si ça, ce n'est pas une preuve.


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> L'année dernière, c'est le Père Noël lui-même qui c'est chargé des crottes, et elles n'étaient pas toutes en chocolat.
> Si ça, ce n'est pas une preuve.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Chez moi, il a laissé des crottes de rennes et des épluchures de clémentines.
> Je vois pas qui d'autre que le Père Noël peut faire ça.


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2011)

La Force existe !


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> sauf qu'un AK-47 ça permet d'être un peu hors de porté d'un fusil a pompe (même si c'est pas extraordinaire) et puis manurhin, ahahahahah





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça, c'est parce que tu penses encore que les fusils à pompe dont il est question sont chargés à la chevrotine, mais ne confonds pas les fusils à pompe de chasse avec les "riot guns", ça n'a rien à voir, et pour que le porteur d'un AK 47 soit hors de portée, il faut qu'il soit trop loin pour pouvoir toucher quoi que ce soit qu'il vise autrement que par un coup de bol assez extraordinaire
> 
> Cela dit, la demande est faite "en attendant de pouvoir disposer d'armes mieux adaptées". Quand on leur livrera les FAMAS et les RPG, ils rendront les fusils à pompe


Là, ça permettra à tout l'monde d'être d'accord... 
(cf fin de l'article...)


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Décembre 2011)

Toute façon on se foutait déjà sur la gueule il y a 7000 ans
*http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/actuDet_-Qui-donc-a-occis-les-deux-miss-de-l-ile-Teviec-_3639-2020037_actu.Htm*


----------



## Madalvée (9 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toute façon on se foutait déjà sur la gueule il y a 7000 ans
> *http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/actuDet_-Qui-donc-a-occis-les-deux-miss-de-l-ile-Teviec-_3639-2020037_actu.Htm*



Seznec est innocent !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, ça permettra à tout l'monde d'être d'accord...
> (cf fin de l'article...)



C'est surtout après la fin de l'article, que c'est croquignolet, dans les commentaires


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2011)

Miaaaouu !... 
Quelqu'un veut essayer ?!...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Miaaaouu !...
> Quelqu'un veut essayer ?!...



Ah ben tient, justement, on vient d'acheter un chat.
Un de mes fils en a profité pour goûter ses croquettes... :mouais:
Le pire c'est qu'il a trouvé ça "un peu piquant, mais plutôt bon".
Remarquez, c'est un dîner vite préparé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

Il se balade avec un sabre en ville


----------



## Madalvée (9 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Miaaaouu !...
> Quelqu'un veut essayer ?!...



J'ai déjà repéré dans mon entourage quelques spécialistes en léchage de minou


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2011)

Troll !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2011)

*Non, les rats ne sont pas égoïstes !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2011)

Enfin un vrai sport ! 

http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/a-wa...sin-sur-caffe-latte-11-12-2011-1406202_48.php


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Enfin un vrai sport !
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/a-wa...sin-sur-caffe-latte-11-12-2011-1406202_48.php



Un autre sport extrême encore, disons, plus pointu, et son champion du monde.


----------



## subsole (12 Décembre 2011)

Tout est dans le titre. MDR 








Jolie boulette dans le titre, La cour "d'Apple", à la place de cour d'appel. 
Cet article a, sans doute, été rédigé sur Mac. :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un autre sport extrême encore, disons, plus pointu, et son champion du monde.



Mince, avant de cliquer, j'ai cru que tu allais nous parler d'un championnat du monde d'empalement :affraid:


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, avant de cliquer, j'ai cru que tu allais nous parler d'un championnat du monde d'empalement :affraid:



Ah! Tu me rappelles le bon vieux temps des coloscopie basses à tube rigide.
Nostalgie, quand tu nous tient...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Berlin : déguisé en Père Noël, il propose _la drogue du violeur  _


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2011)

Rien dans le citron... 

*la miss France*

Et pour les illustrateurs et auteurs

*livres jeunesse que cache le chantage de Milan presse*


----------



## Berthold (12 Décembre 2011)

Le truc absolument fondamental par les temps qui courent :

Roselyne veut virer le terme "mademoiselle"

 :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2011)

*Draguignan. Elle poignarde son aide à domicile qui a mal décoré son sapin*


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Décembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Draguignan. Elle poignarde son aide à domicile qui a mal décoré son sapin*



Honnêtement, si c'est le sapin qui est sur la photo, c'était franchement mérité.


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et pour les illustrateurs et auteurs
> 
> *livres jeunesse que cache le chantage de Milan presse*


Les éditeurs BD ont tenté le même coup, il y a à peu près deux ans...


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Les éditeurs BD ont tenté le même coup, il y a à peu près deux ans...


Oui, mais là ça fait plus d'un an que c'est en place, et c'est ça ou rien (Milan = Bayard (c'est maintenant la même boite = 80% de la presse jeunesse).
Quant aux contrats dans la BD&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2011)

Je sais bien, pas mal d'ami(e)s bosse pour le secteur "jeunesse" et/ou pour la BD...
Pour la BD, ça bouge (tiraille) pas mal; les auteurs BD sont mieux ... "structurés" ?!...
On fait un boulot, où on est seul (physiquement à travailler chez soi et seul face à l'éditeur), mais avec le syndicat BD et l'agence régionale du livre*, pas mal d'infos remontent, maintenant...
Pas simple de négocier, et de faire respecter les contrats, mais ça bouge et c'est mieux (malheureusement) organisé que dans le secteur jeunesse...

*ça dépend des régions...

Bref, c'est quand même pas la joie, payé au lance-pierre pour bosser comme des fous...
Faut être dingue...  :love:


----------



## Madalvée (13 Décembre 2011)

Déserts médicaux : les médecins remplacés par des vétérinaires ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Déserts médicaux : les médecins remplacés par des vétérinaires ?





> Fin novembre, le ministre de la Santé Xavier Bertrand a annoncé que le nombre des étudiants admis en médecine en France, fixé par un numerus clausus, serait à nouveau augmenté.



Ce qui ne fera pas avancer le schmilblicq, vu que les médecins supplémentaires ainsi produits n'ouvriront pas leurs cabinets avant environ 19 ans d'ici, et rien n'indique qu'ils iront le faire dans ces fameux déserts médicaux !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2011)

> O Tenenbaum
> O Tenenbaum, O Tenenbaum,
> Wie treu sind deine Blätter.
> Du grünst nicht nur zur Sommerzeit,
> ...



Comprenne qui pourra


----------



## boodou (13 Décembre 2011)

une équipe du MIT photographie à la vitesse de la lumière


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2011)

Ben voyons !... :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn ? TU VAS MOURIR...ou pas 

http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/peripherique-pc/divers/c4625/p201111300006-la-force.html


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2011)

Euh, c'est pas le 1er avril pourtant ? Ou bien PL croit encore au Père Nowel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Décembre 2011)

Ding Dong !

Le propriétaire de la BX immatriculée...est prié de venir la récupérer AVEC SON CARNET DE CHEQUE !

:rateau:

http://www.france24.com/fr/20111215-ticket-parking-a-50000-euros-luxembourg


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ding Dong !
> 
> Le propriétaire de la BX immatriculée...est prié de venir la récupérer AVEC SON CARNET DE CHEQUE !
> 
> ...



Quand le mec sortira de prison, et viendra récupérer le butin de son hold up planqué dans le coffre de la voiture, est-ce qu'il paiera le ticket ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> gKatarn ? TU VAS MOURIR...ou pas
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/peripherique-pc/divers/c4625/p201111300006-la-force.html



C'est pas cher, pour de la cocaïne. Et le vert fluo, c'est une bonne idée marketting, je trouve.
Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'ils soient en rupture de stock pour un produit aussi commun.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2011)

A quelle vitesse la Mort marche-t-elle ?


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2011)

sauvons la maternité des Lillas


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> sauvons la maternité des Lillas



Aucune chance, le ministre a bien trop d'amis, propriétaires de cliniques privées, qui attendent de récupérer toute cette clientèle pour qu'on puisse ne pas fermer cette maternité ! 

Pis tu ne te rends pas compte, ils ne pratiquent même pas de dépassements d'honoraires, c'est indécent, même ces salauds de pauvres peuvent y faire accoucher leurs femmes ! :hein:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2011)

on va voir ce soir ce que donne la mobilisation (perso ça me touche parce que j'y suis né  )


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2011)

mort d'un honnête homme ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> mort d'un honnête homme ?



Honnête, je ne sais pas (bien que je le pense), mais politiquement admirable, certainement, je crois qu'il est le premier dirigeant de l'histoire du monde à avoir réussi à ce qu'une sécession ne dégénère pas en guerre civile. Rien que pour ça, il mérite le respect.


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2011)

Du caviar !!  :love: 

A tous les homophobes citant la bible

Extrait :



> Lors dune de ses émissions, une célèbre animatrice radio états-unienne fit remarquer que lhomosexualité est une perversion. Cest ce que dit la Bible dans le livre du Lévitique, chapitre 18, verset 22 : Tu ne coucheras pas avec un homme comme on couche avec une femme : ce serait une abomination. La Bible le dit. Un point cest tout, affirma-t-elle.
> 
> Quelques jours plus tard, un auditeur lui adressa une lettre ouverte qui disait :
> 
> ...


----------



## Madalvée (18 Décembre 2011)

> Tu ne coucheras pas avec un homme comme on couche avec une femme



C'est une évidence, il faudra prendre l'entrée de derrière, la Bible ne dit rien d'autre.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Décembre 2011)

Citation:
Tu ne coucheras pas avec un homme comme on couche avec une femme



Madalvée a dit:


> C'est une évidence, il faudra prendre l'entrée de derrière, la Bible ne dit rien d'autre.



Puisque tu es dedans (je parle du sujet), tu aurais pu rajouter que la Bible ne dit par contre en aucun cas que "tu ne coucheras pas avec une femme comme tu couches avec un homme".
Ce qui est bien la preuve, effectivement, que ce n'est qu'un conseil pratique.
[HS]Du coup je suis allé voir quelques sites dédiés à la Bible, y'en a qui sont bien barrés, comme même, mais y'a un fil dédié, je sais[/HS]


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2011)

Z'auraient juste pu ajouter afin d'être plus clair : il faudra concernant l'homme, forcément lui mettre dans le cul


----------



## rizoto (19 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Le truc absolument fondamental par les temps qui courent :
> 
> Roselyne veut virer le terme "mademoiselle"&#8230;
> 
> :sleep:



Je trouve la proposition intéressante. On nous montre a longueur de journées comment certains pays traitent leur femmes, mais en France on est aussi et toujours très conservateur.


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2011)

C'est vrai que ça peut sembler futile, mais je suis complètement d'accord sur le fond. En même temps, ça veut juste dire qu'une fille n'est pas mariée, pas pour autant qu'elle n'est pas maquée :rateau:

Mais oui ça sert à rien et c'est archaïque, le seul fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivalent masculin me dérange.


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais oui ça sert à rien et c'est archaïque, le seul fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivalent masculin me dérange.


Il y a, mais on ne s'en sert plus : damoiseau.

Sinon, primo y'a pas plus urgent à faire ?
Secundo je connais un certain nombre de personnes du beau sexe, les unes sont flattées qu'on les appelle 'mademoiselle' parce que ça les rajeunit, les autres furieuses qu'on les appelle 'madame' parce que ça les viellit.
Disent-elle. 

Tertio je m'en cogne à un point dont vous n'avez pas idée, et y voir une avancée du féminisme dans sa suppression me semble surtout relever de la plus profonde bêtise. La aussi il y a des combats plus importants à mener. (je parle des combats pour faire avancer l'égalité homme-femme, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit)


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais oui ça sert à rien et c'est archaïque, le seul fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivalent masculin me dérange.



 Je propose que nous remontions dans le temps, avec damoiselle et damoiseau.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Décembre 2011)

D'autant que dans la Bible, il n'est pas signalé qu'on ne peut pas coucher avec un damoiseau comme avec une damoiselle.


----------



## Madalvée (19 Décembre 2011)

Et avec une damoiseau, même la SPA ne veut pas.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2011)

Moi le damoiseau, j'aime :love::love::love:


----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2011)

Salaaire de Beckam au PSG: 800 000 euros par mois.
(Et devient ainsi la personne la mieux payé de France)

J' aurais du faire un CAP footballeur...

Questions a l' examen:

Math: 
Une Ferrari roule a 260 Km/h , combien de kilometres la ferrari fera t' elle en une demi heure?

Technique:
De quelle couleur est le carton rouge de l' arbitre?


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Math:
> Une Ferrari roule a 260 Km/h , combien de kilometres la ferrari fera t' elle en une demi heure?



Trop compliqué et pas adapté au contexte.

Une autre proposition :

Votre salaire mensuel net est fixé à 125 000 &#8364;.
Vous voulez acheter une ferrari d'une valeur de 200 000 &#8364;.

Vous faudra-t-il attendre 1 mois, 2 mois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Math:
> Une Ferrari roule a 260 Km/h , combien de kilometres la ferrari fera t' elle en une demi heure?



17,385 Km &#8230; Jusqu'au point d'interception par les forces de l'ordre, 2,223Km après le radar mobile placé 15,162 Km après le point de départ de la Ferrari. Arrivée là, elle passera 37 mn et 21 s le temps que le gendarme remette au conducteur son PV pour TGEV, puis ensuite 2H et 43 mn et 11s en attendant que la femme du conducteur ne puisse arriver pour rapatrier voiture et mari at home, vu qu'à 260 Km/H, c'est confiscation immédiate du permis.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## da capo (21 Décembre 2011)

Désolé, mais le dernier footballeur que je connaisse et ayant fait des études suffisantes pour réaliser ces recherches et les calculs relatifs est décédé il y a peu.

Donc, recalé !


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2011)

C'est 800 fois un salaire de 1 000 &#8364;, c'est-à-dire qu'un salarié à 1 000 &#8364; par mois devrait travailler pendant 800 ans pour toucher l'équivalent du salaire annuel du privilégié, *8 siècles !!!*



:hein::mouais::mouais::hein:


----------



## Madalvée (21 Décembre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> un salarié à 1 000  par mois devrait travailler pendant 800 ans pour toucher l'équivalent du salaire annuel du privilégié, *8 siècles !!!*


C'est bien pour ça qu'ils repoussent l'âge de la retraite


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> C'est 800 fois un salaire de 1 000 , c'est-à-dire qu'un salarié à 1 000  par mois devrait travailler pendant 800 *ans* pour toucher l'équivalent du salaire annuel du privilégié, *8 siècles !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :hein::mouais::mouais::hein:



Pfff, que tu es négatif... Il gagne 800.000 par mois. Donc, si tu gagnes 1.000 par mois, il te faut bosser 800 *mois* et non 800 *ans* pour gagner cette somme


----------



## Fìx (21 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pfff, que tu es négatif... Il gagne 800.000&#8364; par mois. Donc, si tu gagnes 1.000&#8364; par mois, il te faut bosser 800 *mois* et non 800 *ans* pour gagner cette somme



Non non il a raison. Relis bien! 



_(... j'ai failli le reprendre aussi, mais j'm'a retenu au dernier moment! :rose:  )
_


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2011)

Y a un truc qui doit m'échapper. Je reste d'accord avec gKatarn, ou alors expliquez-y donc  :hein:


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2011)

800.000 brouzoufs par mois, mais le loustic parle de l'équivalent du salaire ANNUEL.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> C'est 800 fois un salaire de 1 000 , c'est-à-dire qu'un salarié à 1 000  par mois devrait travailler pendant 800 ans pour toucher l'équivalent du salaire annuel du privilégié, *8 siècles !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :hein::mouais::mouais::hein:



Pas tout à fait, le salarié à 1000 /mois, en principe, il a des avantages que ce pauvre foutebôleur n'a pas (13ème mois, prime de vacances, tickets restaurant, 1/2 carte orange ), donc il lui faudra bien moins longtemps que ça, à peine plus de 7 siècles et demi, faut pas être pessimiste comme ça, tu vois qu'il peut y arriver ! :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (22 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> 800.000 brouzoufs par mois, mais le loustic parle de l'équivalent du salaire ANNUEL.



Woilàà! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas tout à fait, le salarié à 1000 /mois, en principe, il a des avantages que ce pauvre foutebôleur n'a pas (13ème mois, prime de vacances, tickets restaurant, 1/2 carte orange ), donc il lui faudra bien moins longtemps que ça, à peine plus de 7 siècles et demi, faut pas être pessimiste comme ça, tu vois qu'il peut y arriver ! :rateau:



Sans oublier que c'est 800.000 brut!! Donc finalement.... ça fait pas _tant_ que ça de différence au final!


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2011)

Pis ce pauvre Beckham a même pas droit à la CMU, je suis sûr. Y a vraiment trop de disparités dans ce pays&#8230;


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2011)

En tout cas il aurait déclaré récement: Crisis?? what crisis???"


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2011)

le fabricant des prothèses PIP était au départ ... charcutier, il a du confondre, le plastique c'est autour de la cochonnaille qui faut le mettre, pas a l'intérieur :rateau:


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> 800.000 brouzoufs par mois, mais le loustic parle de l'équivalent du salaire ANNUEL.


Merci, lecteur attentif. 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas tout à fait, le salarié à 1000 /mois, en principe, il a des avantages que ce pauvre foutebôleur n'a pas (13ème mois, prime de vacances, tickets restaurant, 1/2 carte orange ), donc il lui faudra bien moins longtemps que ça, à peine plus de 7 siècles et demi, faut pas être pessimiste comme ça, tu vois qu'il peut y arriver ! :rateau:



Sûr Bill ! Mais sans compter avec les à-côtés, les avantages collatéraux comme les maillots, slips, accessoires, marques déposées, films, apparitions dans les médias, etc.
Alors le *millénaire* serait largement dépassé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Sûr Bill ! Mais sans compter avec les à-côtés, les avantages collatéraux comme les maillots, slips, accessoires, marques déposées, films, apparitions dans les médias, etc.
> Alors le *millénaire* serait largement dépassé.



Tu rigoles là ? Et les belles blouses aux armes de Carrouf, ou d'Aux Champs, alors, c'est du mou de veau ? Ça compte pour du beurre ?

Pis de toute façon, tu connais l'adage : "faut pas se moquer des riches, on ne sait pas ce qu'on peut devenir" !


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2011)

A vouloir écrire l'Histoire à coups de loi, celle-ci vous revient en pleine gueule 

Tout ça pour finir par être annulé.


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2011)

Il faudrait discuter de la position de l' état turc 

Position de l'État turc[modifier]

Une lecture de la position officielle turque est disponible ici. La position officielle turque consiste à refuser l'utilisation du terme « génocide » ou même « déportation ». Officiellement, les intellectuels arméniens arrêtés à Istanbul le 24 avril 1915 étaient suspectés de « terrorisme, violence et trahison ». Il s'agissait selon la Turquie de « leaders révolutionnaires », pourtant la position officielle turque omet d'indiquer que les Jeunes-Turcs eux-mêmes étaient des révolutionnaires, alliés pour un temps aux Arméniens. Elle omet aussi d'indiquer que les intellectuels arméniens ont été exécutés, se contentant de mentionner des arrestations.
Au sujet des déportations, la position officielle turque utilise les termes de « déplacement » et de « réinstallation ». Elle ne cite ni ne mentionne les rapports de diplomates montrant la violence des déportations. Elle considère que l'Empire ottoman a voulu protéger les populations (y compris arméniennes) en les déplaçant des lignes de front (alors que les déportations ont également eu lieu en Anatolie centrale et occidentale, loin des lignes de front). Il n'est pas non plus fait mention du tracé et de la destination des déportations, notamment par le désert syrien où les chances de survie d'une population déportée est proche de zéro.
La Turquie maintient un chiffre de 275 000 victimes arméniennes extrêmement bas comparé aux estimations, généralement comprises entre 850 000 et 1 500 000 morts. Pour la Turquie, ce chiffre permet de noyer le nombre de victimes arméniennes parmi l'ensemble des victimes ottomanes durant la guerre dans le but de nier le génocide. La Turquie attribue ces victimes aux Arméniens eux-mêmes, parlant de « bandits et pillards arméniens », contrairement aux thèses développées par les historiens, y compris des historiens rejetant l'emploi du terme « génocide ».


Plusieurs conférences internationales ont été proposées sur le sujet du génocide, mais le climat tendu a toujours nuit à leur bon déroulement, lorsqu'elles n'étaient pas simplement annulées. En 1982, la première conférence internationale sur l'Holocauste et le génocide - il s'agissait de la Shoah, mais les experts devaient également aborder le génocide arménien et tenter d'en dégager les similitudes et les différences - a été fortement dénoncée par la Turquie, qui fit pression, avec succès, sur plusieurs intervenants pour qu'ils renoncent à y participer. Israel Charny, à l'origine de la conférence, parvint finalement à la maintenir. En 2005, les relations entre la Turquie et l'Arménie semblaient commencer à s'apaiser : en avril, le Premier ministre turc Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an proposa au président arménien Robert Kotcharian la tenue d'une commission d'historiens turco-arménienne pour débattre du sujet. Bien que critiquant cette proposition, estimant que la réalité du génocide était déjà établie par les historiens, M. Kotcharian émit une contre-proposition pour la mise en place d'une commission intergouvernementale, consécutive à la normalisation des relations diplomatiques entre les deux pays71 (ces relations restent bloquée, la Turquie soutenant l'Azerbaïdjan dans le conflit toujours ouvert du Haut-Karabagh). Cependant, les déclarations, dans le même temps, de M. Kotcharian appelant à une reconnaissance internationale du génocide72 ou de MM. Erdo&#287;an et Abdullah Gul (ministre turc des affaires étrangères) réaffirmant l'inexistence du génocide et la fierté de la Turquie à l'égard de son histoire73 ont anéanti ces avancées.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Négation_du_génocide_arménien


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2011)

Tel chien tel maître

Ou l'inverse :mouais:


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2011)

il y a eu ippon ou pas ?


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il y a eu ippon ou pas ?


Aucune idée mais ce devait être un caniche jaune 

Moi non plus j'aime pas les petits chiens jaunes car ça te jappe au nez :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2011)

Vu la taille d'un berger d'Asie, il a pu marcher sur le caniche sans même s'en apercevoir... 



_Et paf le chien...._


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2011)

une pensée émue pour un des artistes qui traine içi (ca fini par rhum) : 

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/La_p...s_en_hausse_pour_la_16e_annee261220111312.asp

Si tu allais plus vite, la hausse serait plus importante tu crois pas ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2011)

puisqu'on on vous dit de vous inscrire sur les listes électorales :rateau:

http://www.ozap.com/actu/l-astrologue-christine-haas-voit-nicolas-sarkozy-reelu-en-2012/438505


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> puisqu'on on vous dit de vous inscrire sur les listes électorales :rateau:
> 
> http://www.ozap.com/actu/l-astrologue-christine-haas-voit-nicolas-sarkozy-reelu-en-2012/438505



Le problème des astrologues, c'est que leur ignorance crasse de l'astronomie leur fait ignorer le phénomène de précession des équinoxes, et du coup, toutes leurs prédictions sont fausses parce que le soleil n'est pas à la place qu'ils pensent dans le zodiaque !


----------



## ergu (28 Décembre 2011)

Bah heureusement que le soleil n'est pas dans l'Zodiaque - c'est en plastoc un zodiaque, ça le ferait fondre.

Sont vraiment trop cons, ces astrologues !


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2011)

> 2011, une année "géniale" pour DSK
> On espère cependant pour Nicolas Sarkozy que Christine Haas aura plus de succès dans ses prédictions que l'astrologue Elizabeth Teissier, qui avait prédit une année 2011 "géniale" pour Dominique Strauss-Kahn, poursuivi quelques mois plus tard pour tentative d'agression sexuelle et par la même occasion mis hors course pour la présidentielle. Raillée pour cette mauvaise prédiction, l'astrologue avait de nouveau échoué quelques mois plus tard en expliquant que Martine Aubry serait élue à la primaire socialiste, alors que François Hollande l'a finalement emporté.



Voilà, vous comprenez rien a l' astrologie: il faut attendre les prédictions des astrologues, et c' est tout l' inverse de leurs prédictions qui se passe, c' est pas compliqué.

Si l' horoscope vous annonce une excellente semaine prochaine: et bien c' est le moment de trembler dans ses culottes et de s' enfermer a double tours chez soi.


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2011)

Un joyeux Noël Texan :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Voilà, vous comprenez rien a l' astrologie: il faut attendre les prédictions des astrologues, et c' est tout l' inverse de leurs prédictions qui se passe, c' est pas compliqué.
> 
> Si l' horoscope vous annonce une excellente semaine prochaine: et bien c' est le moment de trembler dans ses culottes et de s' enfermer a double tours chez soi.



C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Décembre 2011)

Ça vaut aussi pour la météo.


----------



## Berthold (29 Décembre 2011)

Qui a dit (à propos des agences de notation) :
« _Il faut flinguer tous ces mecs qui viennent nous donner des leçons alors qu'ils n'en rendent à personne. Il y un vrai combat de société. On doit se regrouper pour ne pas se faite bouffer par ces types._ » ?

&#10063; José Bové
&#10063; Jean-Luc Mélenchon
&#10063; Olivier Besancenot
&#10063; Michel-Édouard Leclerc
&#10063; Eva Joly
&#10063; Daniel Cohn-Bendit​



Réponse ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Qui a dit (à propos des agences de notation) :
> « _Il faut flinguer tous ces mecs qui viennent nous donner des leçons alors qu'ils n'en rendent à personne. Il y un vrai combat de société. On doit se regrouper pour ne pas se faite bouffer par ces types._ » ?
> 
> &#10063; José Bové
> ...



Ben c'était évident, pourtant, il est bien le seul des pré-cités à parler si mal le français (si si, même Eva Joly le parle mieux que lui)* ! 

(*) On "donne des leçons", mais ce sont des comptes, qu'on "rend", on ne rend pas de leçons !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2011)

meuh non c'est pas la crise...

http://www.xboxygen.com/Actualite-Xbox-360/Pause/Un-tare-achete-un-sabre-dans-un-jeu-pour-16000

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------

si ca c'est pas un titre accrocheur !

http://www.toutelatele.com/article.php3?id_article=37430

si ca c'est pas des boeufs !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2011)

Oui...
D'après ce que je lis, y fallait à la base se tapper les petits chanteurs à la croix de bois.
Sinon, Souchon, c'est vrai, j'aimais bien. Il y a 20 ans. Ça fait un certain temps qu'en dehors d'une chanson ou deux, ses albums m'ennuient profondément. Noël Leroy et Nana Moskouri, je fais pas une fixette dessus, non plus.
Bref, c'est pour moi, ce qu'on appelle un non-choix, et vive le câble, ou, mieux, pas la télé du tout...


----------



## aCLR (29 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> http://www.toutelatele.com/article.php3?id_article=37430
> 
> si ca c'est pas des boeufs !!!



Ça ne fait plus rêver chanteur


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça ne fait plus rêver chanteur&#8230;



Ça dépend &#8230; Le soir où ils passent Crossroad à la télé, je ne décolle pas de mon écran, le son à donf !


----------



## patlek (29 Décembre 2011)

Lequel crossroad?; celui ci?

[YOUTUBE]fGbmH2TMbkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2011)

No Sir, this one :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Décembre 2011)

avant on perdait ses clés de tuture et c'était la loose.

maintenant...

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2011/12/30/la...=Feed:+vnunet/fr/GizmodoFr+(FR+Gizmodo+-+Ads)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> avant on perdait ses clés de tuture et c'était la loose.
> maintenant...


Pfffffffff !!!!! Moi, ça fait 62 ans que j'ai un "identificateur biométrique de fesses" implanté dans le cerveau ! C'est pas nouveau !
Seule limitation : il ne fonctionne que pour la "gent féminine" ...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> avant on perdait ses clés de tuture et c'était la loose.
> 
> maintenant...
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.fr/2011/12/30/la...=Feed:+vnunet/fr/GizmodoFr+(FR+Gizmodo+-+Ads)





> ces données servent à créer une image 3D, une sorte dimage topographique de vos fesses, qui vous est *propre*



Et le jour où tu as les fesses sales  Tu marches !


----------



## Madalvée (30 Décembre 2011)

Livré avec un cd des Faith no more pour l'autoradio


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2011)

Les Samoas inventent la machine a explorer le futur!


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffffff !!!!! Moi, ça fait 62 ans que j'ai un "identificateur biométrique de fesses" implanté dans le cerveau ! C'est pas nouveau !
> Seule limitation : il ne fonctionne que pour la "gent féminine" ...:rateau:


... Cela fonctionne-t-il la main entre les caisses et le doigt dans le trou du fût ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> ... Cela fonctionne-t-il la main entre les caisses et le doigt dans le trou du fût ?



Ça dépend des nombres de caisses et de fûts !


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça dépend des nombres de caisses et de fûts !


Même en nombre impair ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2011)

Tiens, vous me faites penser à l'archéologue qui avait glissé dans une paire de caisses le produit de ses fouilles...


----------



## boodou (30 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens, vous me faites penser à l'archéologue qui avait glissé dans une paire de caisses le produit de ses fouilles...



Celui qui arrivait à pied par la Chine ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2011)

Ou bien celui qui avait des fouilles curieuses ?
Et qui habitait au 4 bis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> Même en nombre impair ?



Normalement, ce sont deux nombres pairs, nan ? six fûts, six caisses la main entre les fûts, le doigt entre les caisses":rateau:


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normalement, ce sont deux nombres pairs, nan ? six fûts, six caisses la main entre les fûts, le doigt entre les caisses":rateau:


Oui, mais on peut s'attendre à tout avec les implants... fessiers.


(Ohé ! Les dessineux...)


----------



## Madalvée (1 Janvier 2012)

"ou pas"
Et de un !


----------



## Berthold (1 Janvier 2012)

La légion d'honneur revalorisée ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> La légion d'honneur revalorisée ?



On ne peut pas totalement jeter la pierre au nain car c'est une vieille tradition que de filer cette breloque à n'importe qui. Mais là, dans le genre portnawak, il a fait très fort.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> La légion d'honneur revalorisée ?


Et Chierac pourrait la perdre après sa tête&#8230; :mouais:



> L'article R92 du code de la Légion d'honneur dispose en effet que "peut être exclue de l'ordre toute personne qui a fait l'objet d'une condamnation à une peine correctionnelle". Cette décision est de toute façon du ressort du conseil de l'ordre, une fois que la condamnation est définitive, a expliqué Bertrand Galimard-Flavigny, co-auteur de La Légion d'honneur, un ordre au service de la Nation.


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi le prix du gaz augmente alors qu'il baisse ?

Pourquoi faut-il que les Etats payent 600 fois plus que les banques ?

*HEIN POURQUOI ??*


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Pourquoi le prix du gaz augmente alors qu'il baisse ?
> 
> Pourquoi faut-il que les Etats payent 600 fois plus que les banques ?
> 
> *HEIN POURQUOI ??*



Parce que le monde ne doit servir qu'à une seule chose : enrichir encore plus les plus riches, ça serait immoral que les pauvres du peuple ne paient pas pour eux, et puissent vivre décemment !

Quand on sait que ces 10% de pauvres riches n'ont entre leurs mains *que* 80% du patrimoine mondial et que ces salauds de pauvres se gobergent avec 20% du produit de la planète, on voit bien que ça n'est pas normal, faut bien faire ce qu'il faut pour rendre aux riches ces 19,5% qu'ils ont en trop ! 

Bon, j'aurais bien mis un "", mais finalement non !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Pourquoi le prix du gaz augmente alors qu'il baisse ?
> 
> Pourquoi faut-il que les Etats payent 600 fois plus que les banques ?
> 
> *HEIN POURQUOI ??*



Pour mieux t'enc... mon enfant.


----------



## da capo (3 Janvier 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour mieux t'enc... mon enfant.



Et compte tenu du fait qu'il y a pléthore de pauvres à enQler, il n'y aura peut être que la disparition des hévéas qui nous protègera de la dilation disharmonieuse de notre fondement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------

trop cuit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

un mythe s'en va...
la Mer perd un des ses représentants...

http://www.20minutes.fr/ledirect/851773/captain-iglo-mort


----------



## Madalvée (3 Janvier 2012)

Pourtant il était pas né.


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2012)

Ah...
Et y'en aura avec trois nichons* ?!... 



*Bobby's appeau...


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah...
> Et y'en aura avec trois nichons* ?!...
> *Bobby's appeau...



Ohé ? Un dessinateur fou ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Ohé ? Un dessinateur fou ?



Je m'y serais bien collé déjà la fois dernière mais je n'ai absolument rien compris à votre échange. C'est bien de lancer des SOS mais il me faudrait un décodeur avec. En même temps j'ai toujours été nul pour les blagues


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est bien de lancer des SOS mais il me faudrait un décodeur avec. En même temps j'ai toujours été nul pour les blagues


En même temps, avec _loustic_, le décodeur n'est souvent d'aucune utilité...


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Je m'y serais bien collé déjà la fois dernière mais je n'ai absolument rien compris à votre échange. C'est bien de lancer des SOS mais il me faudrait un décodeur avec. En même temps j'ai toujours été nul pour les blagues&#8230;





tirhum a dit:


> En même temps, avec _loustic_, le décodeur n'est souvent d'aucune utilité...



Pas besoin de déco(d)(nn)er, il est seulement question de dessiner un trifessu.


:hein::hein::hein:

(Pour les durs d'oreilles : un être humain avec un nombre impair de fesses)

Bonne année


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Pas besoin de déco(d)(nn)er, il est seulement question de dessiner un trifessu.
> 
> 
> :hein::hein::hein:
> ...


Pour une fois, je n'avais pas besoin de décodeur... :sleep:

Mais j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2012)

mué mué mué...

c'est bô le marketing tout de même...quoique parfois 

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2012/01/04/de...=Feed:+vnunet/fr/GizmodoFr+(FR+Gizmodo+-+Ads)


----------



## Berthold (5 Janvier 2012)

_La Redoute_ en ligne : ça ne serait pas arrivé sur la page des anoraks


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> _La Redoute_ en ligne : ça ne serait pas arrivé sur la page des anoraks



il parait qu'il y a les fesses du mec dans le catalogue papier


----------



## Toximityx (5 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> il parait qu'il y a les fesses du mec dans le catalogue papier



http://twitpic.com/8383hm


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Vietnam: un homme de 31 ans opéré d'une tumeur de 90 kilos


:sick:


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2012)

Serge Dassault, comique malgré lui. :mouais: 

En gros il présente ses voeux et nous dit entre autres qu'il souhaiterait que soit tout de suite supprimé l'impôt sur la fortune (bah oui 6e fortune de France quand même hein), qu'on augmente de 3 points la TVA, que les fraudeurs de la finance soit amnistiés (pour ne pas devenir une économie communiste !), que la crise ne vient nullement de la spéculation ou des banques et que Sarkozy soit réélu car il est le seul à pouvoir empêcher la faillite de la France ! Rien que ça :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> http://twitpic.com/8383hm



Mince pas d'bol, notre exemplaire (reçu la semaine passée) ne sera pas collector, la photo y est bien, mais en version retouchée !


----------



## JPTK (5 Janvier 2012)

Lex-Agent de la CIA, Susan Lindauer peut désormais témoigner à propos du 11 Septembre

Il n'empêche, que ceux qui écartent toutes manipulations, complot dans ces attentats, me font toujours bien marrer quand devant les aberrations comme le pentagone et son trou de missile, le passeport posé dans l'herbe, des bouts de carlingues qui sont pas issues du bon avion, n'ont absolument rien à dire et ne veulent tout simplement pas en parler.

Déjà, et ça c'est juste personnel, qu'on soit scandalisé et qu'on considère comme impensable qu'un gouvernement d'une "démocratie" acceptent de sacrifier 3000 personnes de son peuple pour justifier une guerre, me fait doucement sourire, que ça soit vrai ou non, je vois pas en quoi ça serait impensable. Les militaires qu'ils envoient en irak pour une fausse guerre sont sacrifiés eux aussi.


----------



## patlek (5 Janvier 2012)

La théorie du complot est réellement un vaste tas de conneries, çà ne résiste mene pas a une analyse succinte.

Je n' aurais par exemple qu( une seule question pour yoi, JPTK, ube seule et tu donnes ta répons:

Barack Obama, pour ne citer que lui: c' est un gros gogo naif qui ignore tout du complot, ou c' est quelqu' un qui est parfaitement au courant du complot, a ce stade, il en ferait parti. Ce serait la seule explication de son silence absolu sur ce complot.?


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2012)

Parce que Barack Obama est sans doute un gros naïf comme toi.


----------



## patlek (6 Janvier 2012)

J' aime bien les théoriciens du complot, ils se voient comme des gens hyper finaud (j' ose a peine dire "d' une intelligence supérieure", alors que visiblement, le sens critique qu' ils pensent avoir "surdéveloppé" est visiblement raplapla.

La théorie du complot ne résiste a rien.

Et en 10 ans maintenant, a été incapable de sortir le moindre élément concret.
Toute l' histoire est connue maintenant, il n' y a plus beaucoup de mystère sur ce qui c' est passé;  y compris les disfonctionement de communication entre la CIA et le FBI.


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2012)

Euh, les gars...
Si vous avez envie de remettre 100 sous dans le bastringue, allez plutôt le faire ICI


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Euh, les gars...
> Si vous avez envie de remettre 100 sous dans le bastringue, allez plutôt le faire ICI



En effet, merci davance


----------



## JPTK (6 Janvier 2012)

Bill Gates s&#8217;allie à Monsanto pour contrôler l&#8217;alimentation mondiale

Bah... je croyais qu'il était gentil maintenant :hein:
Ah bah nan en fait, il va faire avec la bouffe ce qu'il a fait avec windoz.

A table !! :rateau:



> Il est intéressant de constater que Bill Gates, partisan avec Warren Buffet de la dépopulation mondiale sélective accélérée,(diminution des 3/4 des pauvres) s'allie avec Monsanto....




ps : encore un complot


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Pas très drôle en effet


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Janvier 2012)

Zut, plus qu'un an avant de devenir sénile... Et vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Zut, plus qu'un an avant de devenir sénile... Et vous ?



Mais nan, tu ne vas pas devenir sénile, rassure toi, aucun risque que ça t'arrive, puisqu'on va tous mourir en décembre prochain !


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2012)

D'ailleurs les mademoiselles sont déjà éliminées

Ce qu'en pense le chien loustic


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2012)

Aujourd'hui, pour 5000 euros t'as plus rien.


----------



## patlek (7 Janvier 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Zut, plus qu'un an avant de devenir sénile... Et vous ?[/URL]



Bienvenue chez les complotistes!

[YOUTUBE]Tov-a1YsZaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Bienvenue chez les complotistes!
> 
> Moi cette année je n'aurai plus le droit de lire Tintin mais pour
> *Les capacités cognitives (qui) déclineraient dès l'âge de 45 ans,*t'as qu'a venir m'enquiquiner tu verras que mon uppercut du droit est encore très valable*.:rateau:
> *Je cogne encore bien.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> patlek a dit:
> 
> 
> > Moi cette année je n'aurai plus le droit de lire Tintin
> ...


----------



## patlek (7 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> t'as qu'a venir m'enquiquiner tu verras que mon uppercut du droit est encore très valable[/FONT][/SIZE]*.:rateau:
> *Je cogne encore bien.



Tant que tu ne me grille pas à la caisse de la superette.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, pour 5000 euros t'as plus rien.



Gerbant à souhait :sick:
Ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'ils paraissent tout étonnés et tout contris du rejet du politique (et pas de la polique, mais ils sont tellement imbus d'eux-mêmes qu'ils ne font pas la différence).
Pauvres chéris.


----------



## Madalvée (7 Janvier 2012)

Ce qu'il ne dit pas, c'est que les politiques sont DÉJÀ médiocres. Les élites qui veulent se distinguer ou se faire de l'argent font autre chose.


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ce qu'il ne dit pas, c'est que les politiques sont DÉJÀ médiocres. Les élites qui veulent se distinguer ou se faire de l'argent font autre chose.



Regardez besson, lui c'est un vrai winner, il quitte la politique pour aller dans le privé, je doute qu'il ait pour ambition d'être chef de rayon à Decathlon.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Regardez besson, lui c'est un vrai winner, il quitte la politique pour aller dans le privé, je doute qu'il ait pour ambition d'être chef de rayon à Decathlon.



Il serait plutôt vigile... Le genre à mettre en douce des trucs dans les poches de clients... ciblés...

Mais c'est vrai que, globalement, quand il y en a un qui va en taule, on a du mal à compatir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai que, globalement, quand il y en a un qui va en taule, on a du mal à compatir...



Oui  Bon, c'est quand même pas eux la principale cause de surpopulation des prisons non plus, hein, en général, quand ils y vont, c'est dans la partie "simple visite"


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui  Bon, c'est quand même pas eux la principale cause de surpopulation des prisons non plus, hein, en général, quand ils y vont, c'est dans la partie "simple visite"



Oui, mais alors, c'est pour voir leurs potes ou de la famille. C'est déjà ça...


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2012)

Je reviens dans 20 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

On peut maigrir grâce à Photoshop


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> On peut maigrir grâce à Photoshop



Mais rassure toi, il y en a aussi qui s'engraissent grave grâce à lui


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> On peut maigrir grâce à Photoshop



Quel scoop!!!


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2012)

Pour les verticales et les horizontales c'est foutu.


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2012)

"Au revoir !"... 
(avec l'intonation qui va bien...)


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2012)

Vindieu, photoshop enlève aussi les yeux !


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je trouve que ta signature va super bien sous la photo - on a'impression de l'entendre le dire...


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je trouve que ta signature va super bien sous la photo - on a'impression de l'entendre le dire...


  

Bon, sinon, la prochaine fois que je passe à Paname...
Y'en a un qui m'invite dans une "_brasserie populaire_" ?!... 

 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2012)

Tu veux baffrer avec petit_louis ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2012)

Y'a des kebabs à 78&#8364; ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2012)

J'espère qu'ils sont bons à ce prix


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'a des kebabs à 78 ?!...



Euh  Nan ! 78 , c'est le menu "premier prix": C'est un "Paris-beurre", et pour 12  de supplément, ils ajoutent des cornichons !


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2012)

le bad buzz du cartel mobile


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2012)

HOP HOP HOP HOP HOP !

On m'attaque sur ma personne moral et stomacale ?
:mouais:

Ca va chier j'vous préviens !


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca va chier j'vous préviens !


Si tu manges trop, forcément...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> le bad buzz du cartel mobile



qu'on leur coupe les b urnes ... un raison de plus pour moi d'envisager sérieusement de (tout) passer chez Free...


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> qu'on leur coupe les b urnes ... un raison de plus pour moi d'envisager sérieusement de (tout) passer chez Free...



c'est un florilège ici !!!! https://www.facebook.com/notes/bouygues-telecom/non-vous-nêtes-pas-des-pigeons-/10150452670936534


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2012)

Un morceau inédit des Doors&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2012)

aaahhhh voilà de l'info, de la vraie, de la qui fait plaisir à lire

J'ai deux vagins et j'en suis fière



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h49 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> Un morceau inédit des Doors&#8230;



j'ai pourtant l'impression d'avoir déjà entendu ce morceau, sur l'une ou l'autre compil/session live non officielle  ... étrange

j'aime les nétiquettes : _Jim Morrisson, alcoolo et junkie au dernier degré_ :sleep:


----------



## patlek (13 Janvier 2012)

Et "qui s' est suicidé" (Ce qui est assez nouveau)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'ai pourtant l'impression d'avoir déjà entendu ce morceau, sur l'une ou l'autre compil/session live non officielle  ... étrange



Ben faut dire que les disques "pirates" des Doors, ça n'avait pas manqué, à l'époque, c'était rare qu'à leurs répets, il n'y ait pas un gus avec un mini K7 dans le studio 



Arlequin a dit:


> j'aime les nétiquettes : _Jim Morrisson, alcoolo et junkie au dernier degré_ :sleep:



Ben  Pas très flatteur, certes, mais plutôt réaliste


----------



## g.robinson (13 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Et "qui s' est suicidé" (Ce qui est assez nouveau)



Oui t'as raison. C'est curieux, de la part de Libé. J'avais plutôt confiance en leur culture Rock.
Quant au morçeau, je suis fan, j'ai beaucoup d'enregistrement rare et celui là, je ne le connaissait pas.

Une version jazz pour ceux qui aime : http://youtu.be/kmcK6NN-Y4Q


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben faut dire que les disques "pirates" des Doors, ça n'avait pas manqué, à l'époque, c'était rare qu'à leurs répets, il n'y ait pas un gus avec un mini K7 dans le studio



en effet



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Pas très flatteur, certes, mais plutôt réaliste



mais très réducteur



g.robinson a dit:


> Oui t'as raison. C'est curieux, de la part de Libé. J'avais plutôt confiance en leur culture Rock.
> Quant au morçeau, je suis fan, j'ai beaucoup d'enregistrement rare et celui là, je ne le connaissait pas.
> 
> Une version jazz pour ceux qui aime : http://youtu.be/kmcK6NN-Y4Q



m'aurait étonné que tu ne réagisse pas tiens  

après vérification, non, ce morceau n'est pas repris sur le box 4cd que je me suis procuré il y a ....  pfiouuuu qques années déjà . A moins que Jim se soit envolé dans un impro (ce qui n'est bien évidemment paaaaas du tout son genre) et ait intégré un passage dans une autre chanson, mais pour le vérifier il faudrait avoir le temps de tout ré écouter à m'naise 

merci pour le lien


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> aaahhhh voilà de l'info, de la vraie, de la qui fait plaisir à lire
> 
> J'ai deux vagins et j'en suis fière



Y'en a qu'on de la chance, quand même...
Moi, un seul me suffirait déjà, histoire d'être totalement autonome.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> aaahhhh voilà de l'info, de la vraie, de la qui fait plaisir à lire
> 
> J'ai deux vagins et j'en suis fière




Ca ne peut pas être Daniela, puisqu'elle c'est plutôt à 4 qu'on peut s'y mettre à priori...


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Janvier 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca ne peut pas être Daniela, puisqu'elle c'est plutôt à 4 qu'on peut s'y mettre à priori...



Non, plutôt la fille cachée que Lady Gaga a faite tout(e) seul(e).
La nature étant bien faite, elle a dû vouloir rétablir une sorte de moyenne.


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> aaahhhh voilà de l'info, de la vraie, de la qui fait plaisir à lire
> 
> J'ai deux vagins et j'en suis fière




Faut absolument qu'elle fasse du porno !


----------



## g.robinson (13 Janvier 2012)

AAA :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> AAA :sleep:



OH NONNNNN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











DONNER C'EST DONNER, REPEINDRE SES VOLETS !!!


----------



## Madalvée (13 Janvier 2012)

> J'ai deux vagins et j'en suis fière



Pff, ça se trouve elle est clitoridienne, alors ça ne lui sert à rien&#8230; Elle aurrait pu le préciser, vu ce qu'elle a déballé.




AAA put...n de toi !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> AAA :sleep:


Si seulement la France pouvait perdre le triple *A*bruti qui la gouverne :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2012)

Naufrage d'un paquebot en Italie


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2012)

Il a pas coulé, on va pas pouvoir plonger dessus.










Oué, je sors


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Naufrage d'un paquebot en Italie


:casse:

Gràce à un pitaine qui a eu son permis à Marseille 

Quand on rentre au port, c'est la rouge à babord


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Janvier 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il a pas coulé, on va pas pouvoir plonger dessus.
> Oué, je sors



Il est ensablé...n'oublie pas ta pelle et ton petit seau.


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> :casse:
> 
> Gràce à un pitaine qui a eu son permis à Marseille
> 
> Quand on rentre au port, c'est la rouge à babord


Si tu fais ça aux Antilles (et plus généralement en région B), ça va te faire tout drôle !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Il est ensablé...n'oublie pas ta pelle et ton petit seau.








Disons penché


----------



## Xman (14 Janvier 2012)

Ceci dit ce n'est pas trés loin de Pise !

Bizarre non ?


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Janvier 2012)

Y'a pas que les gros qui se mettent au sec....


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Y'a pas que les gros qui se mettent au sec....



Hé dis donc ©


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2012)

Extrait :



> Une dizaine de sociétés transcontinentales privées dominent presque complètement le marché alimentaire. Elles fixent les prix, contrôlent les stocks et condamnent les pauvres puisque seul ceux qui ont de l'argent ont accès à la nourriture. L'année dernière, par exemple, Cargill a contrôlé plus de 26 % de tout le blé commercialisé dans le monde. Ensuite, ces trusts disposent d'organisations mercenaires : l'Organisation mondiale du commerce, le Fonds monétaire international et la Banque mondiale. Ce sont les trois cavaliers de l'Apocalypse. S'ils reconnaissent que la faim est terrible, ils estiment que toute intervention dans le marché est un péché. À leurs yeux, réclamer, par exemple, une réforme agraire, un salaire minimum ou le subventionnement des aliments de base pour sauver des vies est une hérésie. *Selon les grands trusts qui, ensemble, contrôlent 85 % du marché alimentaire mondial, la faim ne sera vaincue qu'avec la libéralisation totale du marché et la privatisation de tous les secteurs publics.*



Destruction massive par la faim : Jean Ziegler


J'adore, toujours exactement la même doctrine depuis sa création, elle s'applique donc à tous les domaines, c'est magique, vivement la libéralisation totale de l'univers pour que nous puissions accéder à DIEU !

ps : en tout cas un zero pointé pour le photographe et ce portrait de Ziegler, on dirait un candidat pour question pour un champion, prêt à buzzer !! :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Destruction massive par la faim : Jean Ziegler





> &#8206;"Selon les grands trusts qui, ensemble, contrôlent 85 % du marché alimentaire mondial, la faim ne sera vaincue qu'avec la libéralisation totale du marché et la privatisation de tous les secteurs publics."



Ben quoi, c'est vrai, ils ont raison, quand tous ces salauds de pauvres auront crevé grâce à leur spéculation, plus personne n'aura faim, c'est pas dur à comprendre, pourtant ! 

:mouais:


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2012)

JPTK, tu devrais être plus précis : à te lire on pourrait croire que Ziegler soutient la théorie des trusts, alors que c'est exactement l'inverse !


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2012)

J'ai rectifié un peu, z'ont qu'à lire après si vraiment ça les intéresse


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pff, ça se trouve elle est clitoridienne, alors ça ne lui sert à rien Elle aurrait pu le préciser, vu ce qu'elle a déballé.



Ou anale !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ou anale !!



Ou caudale, ou pectorale, ou dorsale  Hein ?  Comment ça, c'est pas une discussion sur les nageoires des poissons ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou caudale, ou pectorale, ou dorsale  Hein ?  Comment ça, c'est pas une discussion sur les nageoires des poissons ?
> 
> :rateau:



faudrait mettre à jour ton wikipédia...
sauf évidement s'il fait partie d'une ancienne plate-forme portable peu utilisée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

*Ding dong, SOPA is dead*


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Ding dong, SOPA is dead*



Eh oui. Y z'ont plus de SOPA, mais encore des PIPA. Pas pratique.


----------



## lolun (17 Janvier 2012)

enfin!


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2012)

lolun a dit:


> enfin!



gnéééééé :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Ils sont fous ces japonais


----------



## Madalvée (18 Janvier 2012)

Ce que j'aime surtout c'est le floutage du lieu du délit, comme respect de la dignité ça se pose là.


----------



## Fìx (18 Janvier 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ils sont fous ces japonais



Qu'est ce qu'ils peuvent avoir l'esprit fermé ces belges!!!


----------



## Berthold (18 Janvier 2012)

Les extrémistes de droite hongrois s'enflamment contre l'Europe&#8230; mais ne sont pas doués pour ça.


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2012)

des fois les scams ça fonctionne  (?!) et ça peu être drole


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2012)

Kot kot kot kodak&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Kot kot kot kodak



mouais :rose:bad news

J'attends avec impatience de savoir ce qu'il en sera du papier photo (argentique), pour moi le meilleur face à la concurrence ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2012)

Il me semblait que ce n'était que la division numérique, non ?


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Janvier 2012)

[COLOR=#FF000]* IMPORTANT !!! Le site Megaupload a  été fermé par la justice Américaine, nous allons faire de notre mieux  pour changer les liens vers un autre hébergeur ! et pour cela veuillez  nous signaler les articles ou il y a uniquement les liens Megaupload par  commentaire SVP. Merci pour votre compréhension ! FSM*[/COLOR]

                    &#65279;


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2012)

C'est une actualité ? Une demande ? C'est qui FSM ?

Si je vous dis que je n'ai rien compris, je passe pour un bozo ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

9 ans et quel tir  ... un jeune qui monte


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Si je vous dis que je n'ai rien compris, je passe pour un bozo ?



Bah on sera deux alors :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Peut-être ça : http://www.forumsocialmundial.org.br/

FSM = forum social mondial


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2012)

Y a des malins quand même, ou des connes... ou alors des malins et des cochonnes :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2012)

Pourtant moi quand j'ai mal au dos je me fais soigner par une 'tite p*pe


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Surpris en train de se masturber dans une voiture en regardant des hôtesses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Surpris en train de se masturber dans une voiture en regardant des hôtesses


Je m'élève en faux contre cette news ... j'étais tout seul dans la bagnole, mais j'étais tellement "déchaîné" qu'ils ont cru qu'on était deux !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2012)

Et après, tu es allé pisser dans la VW


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et après, tu es allé pisser dans la VW


...tant qu'à faire !  ... j'avais le choix entre une VW et une Ferrari, mais j'avais peur de ne plus savoir sortir de la Ferrari sans y laisser une ou deux vertèbres !:rateau:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Janvier 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ils sont fous ces japonais



une des sales blagues de Vuilemin, a savoir deux chiens qui se retrouvent chez le veto :

un caniche et un doberman

le caniche :

c'est l'angoisse, depuis que j'ai grimpé le york de la voisine... ma maîtresse veut me faire couper les couilles

le doberman :

moi aussi c'est l'angoisse depuis que j'ai grimpé ma maîtresse, 


le caniche :

ah toi aussi elle veut te couper les couilles ?


le doberman :

non, je suis là pour me faire couper les griffes


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2012)

Intéressant !

E-cat : se chauffer pour 20 EUR par an dès 2013.


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2012)

Eh merde !

Moi qui vient d'investir un paquet dans un chauffage à basse conso, basé sur une énergie renouvelable, dans l'isolation de ma maison !

Qui va me rembourser ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Eh merde !
> 
> Moi qui vient d'investir un paquet dans un chauffage à basse conso, basé sur une énergie renouvelable, dans l'isolation de ma maison !
> 
> Qui va me rembourser ?



Contacte le service client apple !


----------



## Madalvée (22 Janvier 2012)

Intéressant, une centrale nucléaire Fukutcherno dans chaque foyer, on va rigoler
Sans parler de l'usage terroriste détourné possible.


----------



## silvio (24 Janvier 2012)

La colère gronde, la révolution n'est pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

anonymous 

http://twitpic.com/8b7y0j


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> http://twitpic.com/8b7y0j



Ces attaques en "défacement" par des hurluberlus se réclamant des Anonymous devraient être signés des *Ridiculous*.

Les petits malins feraient bien de soigner leur orthographe française avant -sommet du Ridicule- d'ajouter des accents au texte anglais du slogan des Anonymous originaux.
Même pas capables de recopier 4 lignes de texte.

Un exploit de gamins désoeuvrés.
On va se cotiser et leur offrir Call of Duty 3 pour qu'ils se défoulent un peu.


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2012)

sacré Dédé !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Google Street View avec des frites


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Google Street View avec des frites



Quand est-ce que le nôtre aura un béret basque et une baguette de pain sous le bras ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand est-ce que le nôtre aura un béret basque et une baguette de pain sous le bras ?



Tu penses à 






et lui alors ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Tu penses à
> 
> http://culturefrancemonde.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/fp628071.gif?w=450
> 
> ...



Bon &#8230; Ok, je propose un compromis, alors :




Et comme disait Coluche &#8230; Notre maître à tous : "Con promis, chose due !"


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2012)

*Tu pointes le matin... Tu bosses... Tu pointes le soir*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2012)

Il existe des moyens de lutter contre l'absentéisme scolaire ; c'est juste une question de volonté : http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/va...e-pour-aller-a-l-ecole-26-01-2012-1830866.php


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Janvier 2012)

C'est justement à la mode....Après MU....le reste est en route.
http://www.humanite.fr/social-eco/a...vatisation-des-connaissances-est-signe-488678


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

'tain !...
Encore une erreur de la Poste !...


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Encore une erreur de la Poste !...



Ouh ! Là ! Heureusement que c'est aux US 
En France tu serais en taule pour "mauvaise sécurisation de ta boite aux lettres".


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouh ! Là ! Heureusement que c'est aux US
> En France tu serais en taule pour "mauvaise sécurisation de ta boite aux lettres".





> deux colis contenant 16 kilogrammes de cocaïne avaient été livrés par erreur *au siège des Nations unies*



Ben en France, l'équivalent le plus proche de cette adresse, ça serait l'Elysée ou Matignon, alors, le locataire en taule  Que du bonheur !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Pour zebig : *La Westvleteren 12 reprend sa place de leader comme meilleure bière au monde*



P.S. : faudra que je la goûte un jour :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour zebig : *La Westvleteren 12 reprend sa place de leader comme meilleure bière au monde*



... Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure bière au monde, mais elle est réellement extraordinaire ... eau de source de l'abbaye, rien que des produits naturels et locaux et une mousse qui tient au verre jusqu'à ce qu'il soit vide ...

Je passe au bistrot de l'abbaye ("In de Vrede" à Westvleteren) au minimum 2 à 3 fois par mois ... malheureusement, il n'est plus possible d'en emporter (succès oblige et les moines refusent d'augmenter la production !) - il faut commander et aller chercher au jour à l'heure qui vous sont fixés - maximum un bac par personne !

Mon père disait toujours : "Fils, une Westvleteren, c'est comme si le petit Jésus faisait pipi dans ta bouche" ... quand j'étais jeune, j'étais "dégoûté", mais maintenant je sais ce qu'il voulait dire !:love::love::love:

Ci-dessous, le site de l'abbaye :

http://www.indevrede.be/languagefr/index.htm


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ("In de Vrede" à Westvleteren)



Pour qu'une bière soit "meilleure du monde" il faut que son nom soit imprononçable  

Mais allez la Météor elle est pas mal quand on a soif


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon père disait toujours : "Fils, une Westvleteren, c'est comme si le petit Jésus faisait pipi dans ta bouche" ...


Sont dégueulasses, ces Belges !... :afraid: 




547 pages de déclaration d'impôt ?!!...  
Ceci dit, s'il veut me filer ne serait-ce qu'une seule de ses journées...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour qu'une bière soit "meilleure du monde" il faut que son nom soit imprononçable



 ... l'abbaye est située dans un petit village de nos flandres (Westvleteren) situé entre Ypres et la mer du nord (le plat pays)... village typiquement agricole où l'on parle exclusivement le flamand !

Si vous parlez français, en général les gens feront l'effort de vous comprendre, la seule différence est que, s'il reste un bac de Westvleteren à vendre (par miracle !), ils vous diront qu'il est réservé ... Par contre, si je m'amène juste après vous, le bac deviendra (comme par miracle également !) libre à la vente du fait que je suis flamand !:love:

J'avoue que ça me fait marrer !!!!!!! ... c'est ça la Belgique !:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

En plus, un de mes lointains ancêtres dont je porte le nom et le prénom a été une figure de la "Bataille des Eperons d'Or" en 1302, durant laquelle toute une chiée de chevaliers Français ont été occis dans les marécages près de Kortrijk (Courtrai) ... ça aide quand on se ballade en Flandres !!!!!!

ps pour les amis français : désolé, mais il y a prescription !!!!!:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps pour les amis français : désolé, mais il y a prescription !!!!!:love:



Pas sûr  


*le 1/4 d'heure de gloire à la télé => que des emmerdes 1

le 1/4 d'heure de gloire à la télé => que des emmerdes 2*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas sûr


 ... je me demandais justement d'où venait cet afflux de voitures immatriculées en France juste devant chez moi !!!!

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Essai de braquage avorté


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2012)

Ma bière préferée, c' est la Grimbergen brune, à la pression.

Mais faudrait pas qu' elle vire trop brun:
http://www.levif.be/info/actualite/...ui-parlent-francais/article-4000015564480.htm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Ma bière préferée, c' est la Grimbergen brune, à la pression.
> Mais faudrait pas qu' elle vire trop brun:
> http://www.levif.be/info/actualite/...ui-parlent-francais/article-4000015564480.htm


T'en fais pas ... ça c'est la politique ! ... Dans la réalité, les flamands (intégristes exceptés, mais ça c'est comme partout !) sont sympas et accueillants ... suffit de tester !


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en France, l'équivalent le plus proche de cette adresse, ça serait l'Elysée ou Matignon, alors, le locataire en taule  Que du bonheur !



Avais pas pensé à ça. Je prépare le colis cette aprem'.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> T'en fais pas ... ça c'est la politique ! ... Dans la réalité, les flamands (intégristes exceptés, mais ça c'est comme partout !) sont sympas et accueillants ... suffit de tester !



Faut pas confondre les flamands roses et les flamands  rosses !


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'est justement à la mode....Après MU....le reste est en route.
> http://www.humanite.fr/social-eco/a...vatisation-des-connaissances-est-signe-488678



Flippant ce truc ! :affraid:

En tout cas les députés polonais n'aiment pas l'ACTA et le font savoir !


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

C koi c'foutoir ?!... :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> T'en fais pas ... ça c'est la politique !



je n'y crois plus

j'aimerais

mais je n'y crois plus

ce matin encore: 

je traverse à plusieurs reprises les frontières linguistiques pour me rendre au boulot (de braine l'alleud à saint gilles)... bon déjà rien que le terme (en un mot) de frontière linguistique ça fait penser à une blague belge.... soit ... et bien le nombre de panneaux routiers, bilingues ! , dont la partie francophone a été barrée/effacée/masquée ... ça me sidère ! Jamais je n'ai vu cela en wallonie ! 
comment peut on en arriver à jouer ainsi avec la vie des gens  ?
Quand un message avertissant d'un danger, d'un changement de priorité ou d'une absence de marquage au sol, est purement et simplement occulté sur simple élan de nationalisme, comment encore croire que cela n'est que la folie d'une minorité ??? 

J'aimerais avoir ton "optimisme" ... mais j'ai du mal

on en débattera un jour, donc, face à la fureur de la mer, réchauffés à l'irish


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ...et bien le nombre de panneaux routiers, bilingues ! , dont la partie francophone a été barrée/effacée/masquée ... ça me sidère ! Jamais je n'ai vu cela en wallonie !
> comment peut on en arriver à jouer ainsi avec la vie des gens  ?
> On en débattera un jour, donc, face à la fureur de la mer, réchauffés à l'irish



A mon avis, les flamands savent que tous les wallons sont parfaitement bilingues ... dès lors, ils considèrent vexatoires les inscriptions dans les 2 langues sur leur "territoire" ... c'est donc un signe de respect vis-à-vis du wallon !

Je plaisante, bien évidemment ! Et comme toi, je considère cette pratique totalement débile et dangereuse ! ... Mais, encore une fois, les agissements d'une minorité extrémiste ne peuvent faire rejaillir l'opprobre sur la grande majorité des flamands qui se sentent "belges" avant tout !

Pour la petite histoire, il faut savoir que dans la noblesse et toutes les grandes familles de Flandres, ainsi que dans les milieux universitaires le "français" est encore la langue la plus usitée, chacun se devant de connaître les 2 langues aussi bien l'une que l'autre ... Bien entendu, ce n'est pas le cas de "l'homme de la rue", mais je peux te confirmer que dans 95% des cas, ton interlocuteur fera les efforts nécessaires pour te comprendre.

Maintenant, si tu as affaire aux 5% restants, c'est que tu n'as pas de chance !:rateau:

Le plus gros reproche que font en général les flamands aux wallons, c'est de ne faire aucun effort pour s'exprimer dans la langue de l'autre ... j'avoue que, quand tu te promènes à Mons, Namur ou Liège, difficile de trouver un interlocuteur qui fera un effort pour te comprendre...

Anecdote : un jour, je demande une "Rodenbach grenadine" dans un bistrot à Rochefort et le garçon me répond : "Ici on ne sert pas des boissons de flamands ! ... bon OK, j'aurais pu demander une Chimay ou une Rochefort...:rateau:

Dans le patelin où j'habite, on est environ un tiers de "wallons", un tiers de "flamands" et un tiers de "français" qui viennent en majorité du "59" ... et bien je peux te confirmer que tout ce petit monde s'entend à merveille et que jamais on n'entend parler de problèmes linguistiques !

Pour le reste, aucun problème pour partager un irish avec toi à Ostende quand tu y seras de passage ... si je suis libre, ce sera avec plaisir !


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

nous en débatterons ailleurs, j'en suis de + en +impatient

en parlant "noblesse", pour info > je suis d'origine gantoise 

j'ai toujours eu bcp de respect et d'admiration pour les flamands (de ma génération), car je trouve qu'ils sont plus nombreux à faire l'effort de parler "français".

ce qui me fait peur, c'est la popularité de waffelman... 

bref, comme dirait l'autre

à+


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> En tout cas les députés polonais n'aiment pas l'ACTA et le font savoir !


les = tous les

Ne faudrait-il pas dire : En tout cas *des* députés...


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2012)

Enfin, voici un vrai candidat bio et même biodynamique !

Et une vidéo moins vache.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Enfin, voici un vrai candidat bio et même biodynamique !



Déjà bu ! (deux pages avant)


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà bu ! (deux pages avant)


Oui mais ça se boit comme du petit lait... bio !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2012)

Vous me ferez bien un petit ordre de virement d'un million par fax... :style:


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous me ferez bien un petit ordre de virement d'un million par fax... :style:



Ouf !
Heureusement que ma signature est très difficile à imiter. Ça me met relativement à l'abri.


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2012)

Mais comment va faire petit-louis ?


----------



## da capo (31 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais comment va faire petit-louis ?



Il va aller au salon !


> Bonjour Monsieur PETIT LOUIS
> 
> Vous avez demandé un badge pour visiter le prochain Sandwich & Snack Show 2012.
> Pour l'obtenir, cliquez ici !
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2012)

Il craque l'e-mail de Bachar el-Assad

_Un pirate informatique aurait réussi à hacker l'adresse E-Mail du  président syrien. Il aurait obtenu quatre gigabytes de données  sensibles._


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2012)

La gastro la plus chère du monde.


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> La gastro la plus chère du monde.



"depuis ce rapatriement N. Sarkozy a refait faire les toilettes du falcon, Carla trouvait que "sentait"".


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais comment va faire petit-louis ?


 
ué...Monde de Merde !!!


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2012)

Le Nutella c'est caca :-(

Bonne chandeleur à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2012)

boodou a dit:


> Le Nutella *c'est caca *:-(



Ce qui démontre bien qu'il faut avoir *des goûts de chiottes* pour en mettre dans les crèpes ! Une crèpe, c'est avec du sucre, du Grand Marnier, une allumette, et c'est tout !


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2012)

Finalement, fessebouc est un enfant de choeur côté respect de la vie privée



> les noms qui y figurent sont accessibles par Google et ne sont pas effacés, *même en cas de classement sans suite ou de relaxe*


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2012)

Hello Kitty aussi se fait soigner les dents.


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2012)

mais pas que ça


----------



## Madalvée (3 Février 2012)

La cuite pour la science


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2012)

Trop dure, la vie.... 


> Ils demandent en cas de non-fermeture du chalet une compensation financière liée à la perte de valeur de leur bien.


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Trop dure, la vie....


Avaler des frites bien grasses allongé dans un transat
c'est quand même mieux que de s'emm..der à skier.
Et ils voudraient s'opposer à cette vie paradisiaque ?
Salauds de riches !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Trop dure, la vie....



 ... petite anecdote belge : la plus grande concentration de baraques à frites se situe juste au pied des ruines du château féodal situé dans la ville de Bouillon, château qui a été occupé par le très célèbre Godefroid de Bouillon (bien évidemment !:rateau ...

La légende veut que les tenanciers de ces baraques à frites soient les descendants des assaillants qui, à force de vouloir prendre le château d'assaut, avaient reçu des milliers de litres d'huile bouillante sur la gueule ... (on savait vivre à cette époque !) ... et comme selon les historiens, "ils avaient la patate", de là à inventer la frite, il n'y eut qu'un pas !

Et voilà !:rateau:


----------



## Berthold (4 Février 2012)

L'histoire est rigolote mais ne tient pas, oncques ne versait de l'huile, fort chère, mais de la poix bouillante sur les assaillants. Quant aux pommes de terres&#8230; ils les remplaçaient par quoi, à l'époque ? Des navets ?

Des frites de navet à la poix&#8230; la réputation de la gastronomie belge n'est-elle pas un peu surfaite un tantinet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... petite anecdote belge : la plus grande concentration de baraques à frites se situe juste au pied des ruines du château féodal situé dans la ville de Bouillon, château qui a été occupé par le très célèbre Godefroid de Bouillon (bien évidemment !:rateau ...
> 
> La légende veut que les tenanciers de ces baraques à frites soient les descendants des assaillants qui, à force de vouloir prendre le château d'assaut, avaient reçu des milliers de litres d'huile bouillante sur la gueule ... (on savait vivre à cette époque !) ... et comme selon les historiens, "ils avaient la patate", de là à inventer la frite, il n'y eut qu'un pas !
> 
> Et voilà !:rateau:





Berthold a dit:


> L'histoire est rigolote mais ne tient pas, oncques ne versait de l'huile, fort chère, mais de la poix bouillante sur les assaillants. Quant aux pommes de terres&#8230; ils les remplaçaient par quoi, à l'époque ? Des navets ?
> 
> Des frites de navet à la poix&#8230; la réputation de la gastronomie belge n'est-elle pas un peu surfaite un tantinet ?



Ou "comment faire boire le bouillon à la légende de Godefroy" ! Ce bon Antoine Augustin Parmentier doit être mort de rire dans sa tombe du "Père Lachaise" !


----------



## Berthold (4 Février 2012)

AAAAARRRrrrrrrg !

Les djeun's qui passent le bac cette année vont avoir en option musique :
Pink Floyd - Atom heart mother !


:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

Je prends un coup de vieux, là


----------



## Madalvée (4 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Je prends un coup de vieux, là



Oui, mais toi tu as appris à lire écrire compter, au moins.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Oui, mais toi tu as appris à lire écrire compter, au moins.



On a même appris à contrôler les machines à calculer Olivetti en son temps 



Berthold a dit:


> Les djeun's qui passent le bac cette année vont avoir en option musique :
> Je prends un coup de vieux, là



Tiens, un nouveau pour le club des ainés sur MacGé


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Tiens, un nouveau pour le club des ainés sur MacGé



Mais à part être ancien/ainé/toujours jeune, tu as un avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Mais à part être ancien/ainé/toujours jeune, tu as un avis ?



Toujours alerte ... si si

A mon avis les d'jeunes apprennent plein de choses, que les anciens n'ont pas apprises, tout simplement par-ce-que ces choses n'existaient pas encore. Actuellement le fait d'apprendre, tellement de choses trop vite peut amener l'esprit, de nos chers petits, à refuser une telle profusion de données, d'où des blocages face à certaines matières importantes. 

*Les jeunes de nos jours sont tellement fatigués*, oh pas par les matières instruites (ils ont plus de congés que nous en avions) mais par les accès aux joies annexes, divertissements, jeux et autres du genre, font que l'attrait de la connaissance peut passer au deuxième, voir au troisième rang de ces chères petites têtes qui devraient avoir l'esprit libre pour apprendre. Certains d'entres eux passent plus de temps avec leurs gadgets qu'en salle de classe, devant la télé également, dont de plus en plus incapables d'assimiler


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou "comment faire boire le bouillon à la légende de Godefroy" ! Ce bon Antoine Augustin Parmentier doit être mort de rire dans sa tombe du "Père Lachaise" !


 ... pardonnez-moi, je me suis trompé ! Ce n'étais pas des frites, mais de la soupe au poix avec lardons bien grillés !:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2012)

*Gold-up*



> J'ai décidé de créer ce blog le 15 Août 2011, 40ème anniversaire de la déclaration du Président Nixon de supprimer la convertibilité du dollar en Or. Le 15 Août 1971 est le coup d'envoi du plus gand pillage financier que l'Humanité ait connu. Nous abordons la dernière ligne droite : celle de l'hyperinflation mondiale qui atomisera vos comptes bancaires.


----------



## fedo (4 Février 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai décidé de créer ce blog le 15 Août 2011, 40ème anniversaire de la déclaration du Président Nixon de supprimer la convertibilité du dollar en Or. Le 15 Août 1971 est le coup d'envoi du plus gand pillage financier que l'Humanité ait connu. Nous abordons la dernière ligne droite : celle de l'hyperinflation mondiale qui atomisera vos comptes bancaires.



n'importe quoi !!!!!


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Février 2012)

Pourquoi ? n'importe quoi ! ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Pourquoi ? n'importe quoi ! ??



Faire une recherche sur la source de ces infos. Indice : whatdoesitmean en ajoutant un point "com", Faal Sorcha et David Booth... Enjoy !


----------



## fedo (5 Février 2012)

RIP badoumba.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2012)

À vos calculettes !...


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2012)

p'tain, mon ISF va augmenter 


Nan, j'déconne  ! D'ailleurs lui aussi c'est un sacré blagueur


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> À vos calculettes !...



presque 100 euros de plus par an pour moi :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2012)

macinside a dit:


> presque 100 euros de plus par an pour moi :mouais:



Une paille, quoi 

Des hommes et leurs idées


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Une paille, quoi



Une poutre oui... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> À vos calculettes !...



À vos tentes Quechua !


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2012)

Calculettes... aussi !...


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2012)

Elle va prendre froid, elle aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

Ne pas mettre dehors


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle va prendre froid, elle aussi...



  mouai, elle ne chopera pas un rhume de cerveau en tout cas...


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Ne pas mettre dehors



On est en février Papy  :rateau:


----------



## ergu (7 Février 2012)

C'est le Noël chinois, peut-être.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> On est en février Papy&#8230;  :rateau:



Si tu insistes ... en voici une récente :hein:
En plus le proprio n'a pas du trouver ça très drôle


----------



## Madalvée (7 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Si tu insistes ... en voici une récente :hein:
> En plus le proprio n'a pas du trouver ça très drôle



Bah, il peut rouler sans crainte, en cas d'accident il a déjà le cercueil de prêt sur la galerie.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Si tu insistes ... en voici une récente :hein:
> En plus le proprio n'a pas du trouver ça très drôle



Non, il est plutôt philosophe.


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2012)

Ah...
Je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des fainéants, chez les chômeurs ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Si tu insistes ... en voici une récente :hein:
> En plus le proprio n'a pas du trouver ça très drôle



Va pisser pour ouvrir la portière tiens! :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2012)

Putain, si je pensais la retrouver ici. Ça sert tout de même d'avoir fait de la merde à la télé, après quand vous devenez SDF, on vous invite à témoigner, c'est pas le pékin moyen, ou pas, qui aurait droit à ce traitement. Vont-ils l'inviter sur TF1 chez Pernaut ?? 

LE COUP DE GUEULE DE MALLAURY NATAF CONTRE LE SAMU SOCIAL ET LE MAL LOGEMENT

SDF 265 sont morts en 2008, 358 en 2009, 414 en 2010.



> La mort des pauvres n&#8217;est pourtant pas une fatalité, loin s&#8217;en faut : en Allemagne*, 18 SDF sont morts en 2009 et 13 en 2010, soit 20 fois moins qu&#8217;en France en 2009 et&#8230; 32 fois moins en 2010 !!! Des chiffres d&#8217;autant plus accablants pour Nicolas Sarkozy que l&#8217;Allemagne, avec ses 85 millions d&#8217;habitants est nettement plus peuplée que notre pays avec ses 63 millions d&#8217;habitants. Des chiffres d&#8217;autant plus accablants que l&#8217;Allemagne subit un climat nettement plus rigoureux que le nôtre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> LE COUP DE GUEULE DE MALLAURY NATAF CONTRE LE SAMU SOCIAL ET LE MAL LOGEMENT





> "Mon seul tort est d'être juive orthodoxe pratiquante (...) le*s* père*s* de mes enfants



C'est curieux, je trouve qu'il y a comme une contradiction dans sa déclaration, là (sans compter que "être actrice" et "être juive orthodoxe pratiquante", c'est un peu contradictoire aussi ).


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2012)

La der des ders


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2012)

Le sexe, c'est le Mal. 

Quand on ne porte pas de culotte, comme Mallaury Nataf, on finit par se retrouver à la rue. Et quand on mate des vidéos pornographiques durant une séance du Parlement, on perd son portefeuille ministériel : http://lci.tf1.fr/insolite/seance-porno-fatale-pour-trois-ministres-indiens-6978864.html

Et toc !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, je trouve qu'il y a comme une contradiction dans sa déclaration, là (sans compter que "être actrice" et "être juive orthodoxe pratiquante", c'est un peu contradictoire aussi ).


Etant donné que tu ne la connais pas, je ne vois pas ce qui peut te permettre de penser ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Etant donné que tu ne la connais pas, je ne vois pas ce qui peut te permettre de penser ça.



Peut-être simplement le fait d'avoir fréquenté pas mal de juifs orthodoxes (je parle là de "relations personnelles" et de "camaraderie", pas de "simple voisinage"), et d'avoir une idée assez précise de ce en quoi consiste l'orthodoxie juive


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peut-être simplement le fait d'avoir fréquenté pas mal de juifs orthodoxes (je parle là de "relations personnelles" et de "camaraderie", pas de "simple voisinage"), et d'avoir une idée assez précise de ce en quoi consiste l'orthodoxie juive



Tu serais étonné de savoir combien il y en a dans le milieu du spectacle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu serais étonné de savoir combien il y en a dans le milieu du spectacle...



Ça doit poser un problème chaque semaine le samedi


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2012)

Peut-être on s'en fout aussi non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2012)

Escargots géants à Miami


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2012)

Une plaque de beurre, une botte de persil et une gousse d'ail et c'est réglé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une plaque de beurre, une botte de persil et une gousse d'ail et c'est réglé.



Même pas, les consommer est hors de question : risque élevé de méningite !


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même pas, les consommer est hors de question : risque élevé de méningite !



Je ne veux dire de méchanceté sur personne....mais y en a ici qui peuvent en manger sans risque.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2012)

à table


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2012)

Autant le comique de répétition parfois c'est drôle, mais parfois, non.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2012)

Les orques n'auront pas le droit de porter plainte pour esclavage


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2012)

Free Style...  
Apple Juice... 

même combat...


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2012)

"Centre de protection de l'enfance"... mouais...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Tintin sauvé


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2012)

"Pravda" ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> "Pravda" ?!...



Vu dans les réactions à l'article :



> Être de droite, en théorie du moins, ça n'empêche pas d'être critique.



Pas mieux.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2012)

*sans remords, surtout pas, rester un enc*lé toute sa vie*


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *sans remords, surtout pas, rester un enc*lé toute sa vie*


Si tu cherches des enf... on peut en trouver (facilement)...
Mais la liste ne sera pas exhaustive...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *sans remords, surtout pas, rester un enc*lé toute sa vie*



 ... rien que le fait qu'il s'en vante et qu'il en profite pour écrire un bouquin prouve que c'est un grand enc*lé et certainement un grand malade !

De toutes manières, inutile de disserter là-dessus ... s'il y a des guerres plus ou moins justes ou injustes, leur dénominateur commun est d'être toujours "sales" !

Durant une période "obscure" de ma vie, j'ai côtoyé des snipers de la Légion Etrangère quand j'étais à Solenzara en 1969 et j'en ai retrouvé quelques-uns au Zaïre par la suite, plus précisément à Kolwezi en 1978 ... leurs missions : observation et communication de renseignements aux sections sur le terrain, protection des civils et élimination de toutes menaces armées directes ... une seule consigne : "agir avec discernement et en âme et conscience !" Jamais je ne les ai entendus se "vanter" de leurs exploits ... que du contraire : une discrétion exemplaire !

J'avoue qu'en environnement "hostile" et dans le cadre de missions humanitaires, savoir que quelques gars super-professionnels veillaient sur votre sécurité ainsi que celle des populations civiles locales étaient réconfortant !

A ces gars-là, je dis "respect" ! Quant à "l'autre", l'américain, ce n'était pas un sniper, mais un tueur !

Pour l'anecdote, j'ai vu un de ces gars arrêter net un GMC à 600m en tirant dans le moteur ... il n'avait pas voulu tirer sur les passagers parce qu'il ne savait pas s'ils étaient armés ou non et qu'ils ne constituaient pas une menace directe ... loin, très loin du "chercheur de scores" dont question en rubrique !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2012)

Il équipe sa berline d'un four à bois

_Un Zurichois a installé dans son véhicule un système de chauffage pas commun... _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... rien que le fait qu'il s'en vante et qu'il en profite pour écrire un bouquin prouve que c'est un grand enc*lé et certainement un grand malade !
> 
> De toutes manières, inutile de disserter là-dessus ... s'il y a des guerres plus ou moins justes ou injustes, leur dénominateur commun est d'être toujours "sales" !
> 
> ...



Certainement un grand malade ? Mais ça ne fait aucun doute !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Certainement un grand malade ? Mais ça ne fait aucun doute !



Ben pas forcément. Si, il y a doute ! Ça peut être aussi un grand malin, qui a trouvé comment profiter de ses activités passées pour se faire un maximum de maille avec un minimum de boulot, sachant qu'aux états unis et ailleurs, il y a un maximum de grands malades qui paieront sans rechigner pour lire avec délectation sa détestable prose


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2012)

Whitney retrouve Gainsbourg., ils ne vont pas s'ennuyer.


[DM]xh8kj[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2012)

Mais, mais...
Mais alors...
Il n'y a pas de "bombe atomique" ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais, mais...
> Mais alors...
> Il n'y a pas de "bombe atomique" ?!...



Ben quand tu vois sa tronche, elle n'a rien d'une bombe  Alors "atomique" en plus


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

Comme "idée neuve" elle a oublié :


La peine de mort en place publique avec un boureau qui porte une cagoule
La torture
Les privilèges de la noblesse
Les écoles non mixtes
La restauration de l'empire français d'outre mer
Et plein d'autres choses tip-top modernes du même accabit.
Elle vieillit, Christine, elle vieillit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Comme "idée neuve" elle a oublié :
> 
> 
> La peine de mort en place publique avec un boureau qui porte une cagoule
> ...



T'as oublié la déportation en Terre Adélie de tous les français de gauche (c'est qui l'abruti qui a fait fermer Cayenne ?)


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

Bah non, si il les déporte tous, qui c'est qu'il prendra comme ministre "d'ouverture" Nicolas, hein ?

Ah mais je suis con, c'est vrai qu'il a l'air plus tenté par l'ouverture de l'autre côté, cette fois...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)

Hum  (lien pas pour les enfants)


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Février 2012)

La directrice du centre pour femmes battues battait son mari.
http://www.lavenir.net/article/detail.aspx?articleid=DMF20120214_00117835


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> La directrice du centre pour femmes battues battait son mari.
> http://www.lavenir.net/article/detail.aspx?articleid=DMF20120214_00117835



Genre le titre racoleur qui ne correspond pas vraiment au contenu.


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2012)

C bô le capitalisme forcené !... 

"Fadettes", épisode 1674687...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Février 2012)

*Tu payes ton coup ?* :rateau:


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Tu payes ton coup ?* :rateau:



C'est pour les fans nostalgiques de DSK. ^^


----------



## Pamoi (16 Février 2012)

y'a pas de hasard ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2012)

Si les journalistes se mettent à prédire l'avenir de la France à partir d'une photo, je me demande ce qu'ils vont pouvoir faire comme analyse prédictive en se basant sur celle de la braguette ouverte de François Hollande ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si les journalistes se mettent à prédire l'avenir de la France à partir d'une photo, je me demande ce qu'ils vont pouvoir faire comme analyse prédictive en se basant sur celle de la braguette ouverte de François Hollande ?!


Pffffffff !!!!! Peut-être un pronostic sur le résultat des érections présidentielles !:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pffffffff !!!!! Peut-être un pronostic sur le résultat des érections présidentielles !:rateau:



Elle était bien tendue encore fallait-il un certain talent pour la rattraper !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2012)

*Festival de France forte*


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2012)

Je dois avouer que je ne comprends pas l' affiche originale.

Je n' arrive pas a trouver le rapport entre "la france forte", et l' image de la mer...
J' ai beau chercher: je trouve pas.

Je ne comprends pas le message.

En principe, derrière, il y a tout un tas de types dont c' est le job, qui ont cogité et tout. 
Quand je regarde l' affiche, j' ai l'impression d' un photo montage a 10 centimes, oeuvre d' un débutant complet. Ou alors je ne suis pas assez intelligent pour comprendre le message subliminal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Je dois avouer que je ne comprends pas l' affiche originale.
> 
> Je n' arrive pas a trouver le rapport entre "la france forte", et l' image de la mer...
> J' ai beau chercher: je trouve pas.
> ...



T'ain, il est pourtant pas compliqué, le message, pourtant :_ "faut une France forte, bossez, bossez, c'est pas en glandant que vous pourrez payer mes vacances !"_


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2012)

Il y aurait le yacht de Bolloré sur l' eau, je comprendrais.

Mais là, non.

Ou si la mer était forte, avec des vagues énomes, j' arriverais a raccrocher un peu tout ensemble, pffflll... ou s'il y avait un porte-avions...(????); ou un champignon atomique (!!!, là ce srait "fort"!!)... (Je seche)


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Il y aurait le yacht de Bolloré sur l' eau, je comprendrais.



ça a été fait par les Guignols hier soir  

"ce qui n'est pas dans le cadre"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2012)

L'affaire "La Redoute", Tintin mène l'enquê(qué)te... :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Je dois avouer que je ne comprends pas l' affiche originale.



Surtout sachant que l'image de la mer n'est pas française, mais Grecque


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2012)

Ou alors, c' est pour faire "capitaine", mais vu l' état de la mer derriere: temps calme, ciel bleu: c' est capitaine qui roupille. Et puis faudrait mettre une casquette de capitaine (Là, je comprendrais le message (enfin!!, c' est juste qu'il faut m' expliquer longtemps)

Ou sinon, et là, c' est pas loin d' etre le 12/12/2012, çà évoque Léonardo Di Caprio, dans un film bien connu, et là, le message ... hé bééé...


----------



## Madalvée (17 Février 2012)

Pour la science, suite


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pour la science, suite



Ton lien est dans l'édition des gabonnés


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2012)

Poil au nez...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2012)

Vous allez voir qu'ils vont tout de même tenter de nous le vendre...


----------



## Madalvée (17 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au nez...



Non, en l'occurence, c'était poil-où-je pense, mais ça doit bien figurer encore en une du site Le Monde.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Non, en l'occurence, c'était poil-où-je pense, mais ça doit bien figurer encore en une du site Le Monde.


Poils, donc...


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Février 2012)

(Pas de lien à mettre, vous irez réécouter par vous-mêmes) :rose:
Notre président qui nous vante tant l'exemple allemand serait bien inspiré d'agir comme son homologue (quoique pas tout à fait) allemand qui vient de démissionner 
(je sais, ce n'est pas komparaple)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Février 2012)

Abattage sauvage de quelque 200 éléphants dans le parc de Bouba Njida


Cela se passe au Cameroun, à la frontière avec le Tchad. Des hommes armés, venus peut-être du Soudan, et qui se déplacent à cheval. Des miliciens Janjaouid ? L'Afrique n'a pas fini de saigner...


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2012)

vous avez aimé le costa concordia, vous aimerez le Yogi de Courbit 

parfois, c'est la loose les yachts privés


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2012)

Plus c'est gros, plus ça passe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus c'est gros, plus ça passe



Démagogie et simplisme sont les mamelles du FN.


----------



## patlek (19 Février 2012)

fedo a dit:


> vous avez aimé le costa concordia, vous aimerez le Yogi de Courbit
> 
> parfois, c'est la loose les yachts privés



Le cap horn, c' est rien a coté de la mer égée.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus c'est gros, plus ça passe



Marine vient d'inventer un concept intéressant : le porc (qui, à ma connaissance est une viande) hallal.
Une vraie délivrance pour tous les musulmans auvergnats.


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Février 2012)

*C'est le progrès.*
Salut.Après avoir lu Azimov (Il y a très longtemps) je me suis dit "Bientôt, on se lèvera le matin et après s'être regardé le blanc de l'il dans le miroir de la salle de bain et avoir soulagé sa vessie, dans la minute qui suivra le téléphone sonnera .une voix mécanique vous intimera l'ordre de vous présenter au plus vite dans le dispensaire le plus proche de votre domicile.la voix ajoutera " votre employeur est déjà prévenu de votre absence pour ce matin".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO39mCdWNvM


----------



## fedo (20 Février 2012)

c'est qui ton papa


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Février 2012)

fedo a dit:


> c'est qui ton papa



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



> ...En mars de l'année suivante naît un fils [...] le petit Jean-Marie



ça ne s'invente pas...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2012)

fedo a dit:


> c'est qui ton papa



ça ma rappel une chanson des ludwig


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2012)

Ben tiens !...  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2012)

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de viande ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de viande ?





> Le coût de production de ce premier hamburger "expérimental" se monte à 250 000 euros, a précisé ce chercheur, ajoutant aussitôt que le second devrait être *plus abordable*, à 200 000 euros.



 Ils vont être obligé d'imprimer les tickets restaurant au format A3 ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de viande ?



HERETIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIQUE !!!

AU BÛCHER !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2012)

Je dirais même plus : AU GRIL !


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de viande ?



Bof, 250 000 , et sûrement même pas Hallal.


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bof, 250 000 , et sûrement même pas Hallal.



techniquement si


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bof, 250 000 , et sûrement même pas Hallal.





macinside a dit:


> techniquement si



Ben non, pour être hallal, la viande doit provenir d'une bête regardant vers la Mecque au moment où on l'égorgeait, donc là, c'est foutu pour le "hallal".


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2012)

Bon je plussoie en ce qui concerne l'orientation de la bête lors de l'abattage 

Ce qui restreint la procédure 



> L'animal doit être orienté vers la Mecque.



+1 Pascal


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, pour être hallal, la viande doit provenir d'une bête regardant vers la Mecque au moment où on l'égorgeait, donc là, c'est foutu pour le "hallal".





ificti a dit:


> Bon je plussoie en ce qui concerne l'orientation de la bête lors de l'abattage
> 
> Ce qui restreint la procédure
> 
> ...



Je sais qu'on est à la Terrasse, mais franchement vous vous relisez ?
Peut-être mais je doute que vous mettiez tous les messages bout à bout.

L'actualité de départ était peut-être "amusante ou pas" mais les commentaires qui suivent puent, d'une odeur acre, pas une odeur de merde bien franche, mais une odeur de pourri légère mais persistante.
Du coup, cette conversation tient du vulgaire, pour ne pas dire plus.

et hop, désabonnement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2012)

Une ado découvre sur internet que ses parents sont échangistes


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, pour être hallal, la viande doit provenir d'une bête regardant vers la Mecque au moment où on l'égorgeait, donc là, c'est foutu pour le "hallal".



pas sur, si tu fais ça a la Mecque


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2012)

Tu as déjà essayé d'égorger une cellule souche (ou de la faire regarder quelque part) ?


----------



## Madalvée (20 Février 2012)

Prochaine étape : nous vendre directement du vomi, ça fera moins travailler notre système digestif et évitera des brûlures d'sophage dues au suc gastrique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Prochaine étape : nous vendre directement du vomi...


Ouais ! Bonne idée ! Du producteur au consommateur avec livraison directe à domicile ... ça nous évitera d'avoir à le réchauffer !:rateau:


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2012)

DSK placé en garde à vue à Lille
Dominique Strauss-Kahn est accusé de complicité de proxénétisme et recel d'abus de biens sociaux dans l'affaire dite du Carlton à Lille.
C'était juste un petit coup .............:rose:


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Prochaine étape : nous vendre directement du vomi.



Ils y ont déjà pensé, cela fait des années qu'ils nous vendent de la merde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Une ado découvre sur internet que ses parents sont échangistes



'Tain, le trauma quand tu découvres brutalement que tu es une fille de cons !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Février 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain, le trauma quand tu découvres brutalement que tu es une fille de cons !



quelque chose me dit qu'elle avait commencé à avoir quelques doutes depuis un petit moment...


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2012)

Vous r'prendrez bien une p'tite taxe ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2012)

*Des étudiantes se prostituent pour des iPad						*


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Des étudiantes se prostituent&#8230; pour des iPad						*



10 passes dans la journée ce sont des étudiantes en péripatéticie ? 
Mais bon on reste dans la logique du "travailler plus pour gagner plus", ça se tient et ça s'exporte


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Des étudiantes se prostituent pour des iPad						*



Comme si on découvrait le phénomène de la prostitution des jeunes. Avant c'était pour des chaussures Prada ou un sac Vuiton, là, c'est pour un iPad. Au final, ça ne change pas grand-chose.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2012)

J'ai croisé ma fille un iPad à la main...

J'ai un doute :hein:





ménongépadefille


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai croisé ma fille un iPad à la main...
> J'ai un doute :hein:


 ... Horreur ! Je me demande si j'ai bien enlevé la petite étiquette au dos avec mes coordonnées ... Pourrais-tu vérifier stp ?:rose::rose::rose:
:love:


----------



## ergu (22 Février 2012)

J'ai croisé un dude avec ta fille à la main. 

J'ai un iPad.






Maismoij'aivraimentuniPad


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai croisé ma fille un iPad à la main...
> 
> J'ai un doute :hein:
> 
> ...



Farceur !


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> J'ai croisé un dude avec ta fille à la main.
> 
> J'ai un iPad.
> 
> ...



Geek !


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> J'ai croisé un dude avec ta fille à la main.
> 
> J'ai un iPad.
> 
> ...


Un ipad 16G, 3G, et pointG, c'est ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> ... et pointG, c'est ça ?


 ... J'avais déjà ça sur mon vieux IBM Thinkpad, ça s'appelait le "trackpoint" tout rouge qu'entre connaisseurs on surnommait affectueusement le "clito" d'IBM...





​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Comme si on découvrait le phénomène de la prostitution des jeunes. Avant c'était pour des chaussures Prada ou un sac Vuiton, là, c'est pour un iPad. Au final, ça ne change pas grand-chose.



Un peu quand même parce qu'un sac Vuitton ça maintient de l'emploi productif en France. Pas un iPad.

Si elles ont même plus la turlutte patriotique où c'est donc qu'on va ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'avais déjà ça sur mon vieux IBM Thinkpad, ça s'appelait le "trackpoint" tout rouge qu'entre connaisseurs on surnommait affectueusement le "clito" d'IBM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est plus mûr que le Clito de mon vieux Toshiba, qui lui est encore vert


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est plus mûr que le Clito de mon vieux Toshiba, qui lui est encore vert


Pfffff ! C'est parce qu'il n'a pas beaucoup servi !:rateau:
Tiens, ça me fait penser à un copain qui avait une Renault Clito 16 vulves ... elle était verte aussi !:love:
Pardon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ça me fait penser à un copain qui avait une Renault Clito 16 vulves



Ça, c'est très  Con !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2012)

It's a girl :king:


----------



## PER180H (23 Février 2012)

finalement, il n'y aurait pas eu d'excès de vitesse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2012)

PER180H a dit:


> finalement, il n'y aurait pas eu d'excès de vitesse.



Donc le neutrino va récupérer les points de son permis ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Février 2012)

Aujourd'hui c'est la St(e) Modeste.

Je vous souhaite donc une bonne fête à toutes et à tous !


----------



## rizoto (24 Février 2012)

eseldorm a dit:


> It's a girl :king:



Je le trouve un peu vantard sur la photo


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Je le trouve un peu vantard sur la photo


On ne dit pas de mal du Prince 

(mais c'est vrai que quand même&#8230; )

La suite&#8230; 
Princesse Estelle :king: (puisqu'elle aussi portera&#8230; pas*&#8230; la couronne un jour).
_* mais pourra quand même la regarder et l'avoir à ses cotés dans certaines cérémonies&#8230; _

@rizoto : il était bon le gateau ? et les coups de canon&#8230; ? :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2012)

Ville morte...


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2012)

Pas mécontent d'avoir arrêté de fumer, moi



> Combien de fumeurs savent qu'ils ont dans la poche un paquet de 20 tiges légèrement chargées de polonium 210 ? Combien savent qu'un paquet et demi par jour équivaut  selon une évaluation publiée en 1982 dans le New England Journal of Medicine  à s'exposer annuellement à une dose de rayonnement équivalente à 300 radiographies du thorax ? Combien savent que ce polonium 210 est responsable d'une fraction non négligeable des cancers contractés par les fumeurs ?





> Lorsqu'on sait, il y a quelque chose de tristement effarant à voir des militants antinucléaires griller une cigarette lorsqu'ils attendent, pour les intercepter, les convois d'oxyde d'uranium de l'industrie nucléaire ; eux-mêmes introduisent dans leur organisme un radioélément qui les irradiera de l'intérieur...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas mécontent d'avoir arrêté de fumer, moi


...Tidju ! ... J'avoue que ça me fait réfléchir !


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Février 2012)

C'est arrivé près de chez moi

Quelques bibelots sont tombés mais pas de dégâts importants dans la région


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Quelques bibelots sont tombés mais pas de dégâts importants dans la région


Quelques bibelots sont tombés suite à la secousse, ou bien c'est la chute des bibelots que les sismographes ont détecté ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est arrivé près de chez moi&#8230;
> 
> Quelques bibelots sont tombés mais pas de dégâts importants dans la région&#8230;




Ah ! moi j'ai eu 3,8 à 4h51 dimanche matin, et ça m'a réveillé :afraid: *Brrrrr 3,8*

As-tu témoigné sur *franceseisme.fr* ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ah ! moi j'ai eu 3,8 à 4h51 dimanche matin, et ça m'a réveillé :afraid: *Brrrrr 3,8*
> 
> As-tu témoigné sur *franceseisme.fr* ?


Mon amie l'a fait

3,8 petit joueur 

4,9 ici 

Qui dit mieux


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2012)

37,5 ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mon amie l'a fait&#8230;
> 
> 3,8&#8230; petit joueur&#8230;



Pas du tout, 3,8 pour la Charente Maritime, ça vaut un 7,6 pour le Japon ou un 5,5 pour les alpes ! Même mon beau frère, à Royan a été réveillé par la secousse (ce qui est surprenant, vu comme il ronfle, localement, ça secoue au moins à 3,5 dans un rayon de 5 mètres autour de son lit) !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Un pays calme, entre deux séismes ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2012)

Ben, sachant que la surrection des Alpes n'est pas terminée, que l'orogenèse y est toujours active (et continuera de l'être tant que la plaque africaine n'aura pas terminé de pousser l'Italie jusqu'au milieu de l'Allemagne), ça n'a rien d'étonnant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2012)

*Flashé à 5 reprises alors qu'il est décédé depuis 4 ans*

La suite est un peu moins drôle :

"La veuve, qui réside à Tallud Sainte Gemme (Vendée), craint le pire puisque, après avoir téléphoné au Centre automatisé de constatation des infractions routières (CACIR), les agents lui ont conseillé de payer pour contester. Soit au total 1.095 euros".    :mouais:


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2012)

une petite croisière ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Février 2012)

Nouvelle réplique y'a deux minutes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

J'ai eu celle d'hier. Pas sur pour la réplique. 

Oui, j'ai changé de lieux. Je suis chez vous maintenant 

Pays de fou :afraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2012)

Ben merde, j'ai rien senti... Je devais être en bagnole à chaque fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben merde, j'ai rien senti... Je devais être en bagnole à chaque fois.



Ça, c'est sûr, la franesa turbo diesel, avec les jantes alu, ça secoue tellement qu'il faut au moins un séisme de 8 sur l'échelle de Richter, pour que tu t'en aperçoive, mon p'tit bobby !


----------



## Berthold (27 Février 2012)

Moi j'ai ça, et j'ai rien senti :








(C'est peut-être aussi que je suis à 700 km de l'épicentre   )


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Février 2012)

Pour avoir de beaux cheveux, lavez-les à la bière (allemande si possible) ! 

[YOUTUBE]hRdw8uFCTGY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2012)

"On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde"...
Illustration...
On pense ce qu'on veut du post "délictueux", mais la "conséquence" est exagérée...
(Comme d'habitude, ce sont les commentaires à l'article qui peuvent être affligeants, pour certains...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

Et dans la série "mon pays me déprime"...
Oui, je suis d'humeur un peu morose, aujourd'hui..


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> "On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde"...
> Illustration...
> On pense ce qu'on veut du post "délictueux", mais la "conséquence" est exagérée...
> (Comme d'habitude, ce sont les commentaires à l'article qui peuvent être affligeants, pour certains...)
> ...



ça c'est de la cyber censure surtout... Vois pas le lien avec la cyber criminalité... 
Ils devraient mettre TF1 nos "criminaliste": les expert "je sais plus où" interdit au moins de douze ans avec des gens qui se font violer/massacrer/dépecer j'en passe et des meilleures.... 
On laisse passer ça à la télé devant les enfants et l'on censure ce post?
C'est fou... et surtout déprimant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> On pense ce qu'on veut du post "délictueux", mais la "conséquence" est exagérée...



Non ! C'est ça l'objet du délit ? Ah ouais, quand même !


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Non ! C'est ça l'objet du délit ? Ah ouais, quand même !


On parle bien de celui-là, dont la dernière case a été censurée...
Pour la trouver, faut chercher un (tout) p'tit peu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> On parle bien de celui-là, dont la dernière case a été censurée...
> Pour la trouver, faut chercher un (tout) p'tit peu...



Ah oui. Je ne l'avais pas vu. :rose:


----------



## aCLR (29 Février 2012)

Ça n'enlève rien à ta première réaction. Si l'on ne peut plus rire de tout, où va-t-on ?!


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça n'enlève rien à ta première réaction. Si l'on ne peut plus rire de tout, où va-t-on ?!




En france c'est de plus en plus manifeste...


ps: mais peut-être aussi qu'ils font chier à la cyber-police. Comment ils sont tombés là-dessus? Ou alors un mauvais coup...


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2012)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Comment ils sont tombés là-dessus? Ou alors un mauvais coup...


Ça s'appelle de la délation.


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça s'appelle de la délation.




Dans ce cas oui on est bien en régression totale...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2012)

Dans la même veine :
*Mais qui décapite les petits bonshommes verts de la circulation ?*

L'affaire se passe en République tchèque : Roman Týc (http://www.romantyc.info/) détourne les feux piétons de manière rigolote en les maquillant (le petit bonhomme lumineux boit, urine... ou se pend, au lieu de se contenter de traverser ou d'attendre sagement). Résultat des courses : deux amendes de plusieurs milliers d''Euros chacune et finalement un mois de prison ferme pour avoir refusé de payer la seconde... En solidarité, certains de ses partisans font "perdre la tête" aux figures de piétons.


Un pays qui met les artistes anticonformistes dans le même sac que les violeurs, les assassins ou les escrocs ne mérite pas à mon sens d'avoir des artistes (d'ailleurs un artiste conformiste, est-ce que c'est vraiment un artiste ?  ).


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mon amie l'a fait
> 
> 3,8 petit joueur
> 
> ...



Ben 6.5 en 2008 ... Sichuan Chine ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2012)

Chang a dit:


> Ben 6.5 en 2008 ... Sichuan Chine ...



Ah nan ! Les Dom Tom, ça compte pas, en métropole seulement !


----------



## ergu (2 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan ! Les Dom Tom, ça compte pas, en métropole seulement !



Bah Sichuan, ça doit être en Vendée, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bah Sichuan, ça doit être en Vendée, non ?



Non, tu confond avec "Six chouans", là :rateau:


----------



## ergu (2 Mars 2012)

Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Hé, hé, hé.



Donc, finalement, il n'est pas certain qu'il soit préférable d'être jeune, beau et riche plutôt que vieux, pauvre et malade ? :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mars 2012)

ah ça c'est con


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

une tête brûlée ou un chauffard des mers


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mars 2012)

Et un de plus

4,1 seulement

Au suivant


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et un de plus&#8230;
> 
> 4,1 seulement&#8230;
> 
> Au suivant&#8230;



Parkinson alpin ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2012)

Costa ne doute de rien



> le Costa NeoRomantica "est un navire élégant, dédié à une clientèle passionnée de croisière et à la recherche de vacances de qualité, d'atmosphères raffinées et d'itinéraires exclusifs", précise la compagnie dans un communiqué.



Ah ça, pour les itinéraires exclusifs ils sont forts. Les passagers du Costa Concordia peuvent en témoigner.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2012)

Soutiennent qui, à Marianne ?!...


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> On parle bien de celui-là, dont la dernière case a été censurée...
> Pour la trouver, faut chercher un (tout) p'tit peu...



Et du coup on voit la version non censurée ? :rateau:
Parce que moi je vois pas la chute... du coup je suis curieux !! 
J'aimerai bien savoir si mauvais goût ou pas et si surtout ça méritait cette intervention, cette censure qui pour une BD est de toute façon ridicule.


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Et du coup on voit la version non censurée ? :rateau:
> Parce que moi je vois pas la chute... du coup je suis curieux !!
> J'aimerai bien savoir si mauvais goût ou pas et si surtout ça méritait cette intervention, cette censure qui pour une BD est de toute façon ridicule.


Suffit de chercher...
(pas trop dur... )


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2012)

Merde du coup je m'attendais à un truc plus trash 
R I D I C U L E


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Suffit de chercher...
> (pas trop dur... )



c'est aussi le premier lien que me trouve google, mais bon je l'avais déjà vu


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2012)

Moi ce que je trouve bizarre tout de même, c'est que juste après la signature d'un accord comme l'ACAC, on trouve quelques jours après un article approximatif sur les médicaments génériques dans le journal le monde. C'est aberrant et scandaleux !!

L'article du monde en question. (perso j'arrive pas à accéder au site de ce journal depuis 2 jours...)

Celui de libé aujourd'hui qui contredit le précédent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2012)

Mathieu Kassovitz strike again


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2012)

"Souriez" !... 

Complément du lien au-dessus...


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Mars 2012)

L'usurpation d'identité.Il y a eu un cas en France, il y a quelque temps.
Milka, intégrée en France avait ouvert une mercerie ou quelque chose d'approchant et avait baptisé son magasin de son prénomMilka.
Elle s'est faite assigner au tribunal par une société suisse, fabrique de chocolat et a dû rebaptiser son magasin.
J'affirme haut et fort qu'il n'y a qu'un seul José Culot.Toute personne portant le même nom et prénom ne serait que pâle imitation.
JOSE CULOT ©


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2012)

Ah, ces Suisses&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2012)

Surtout que la détentrice de la marque Milka est l'Américaine Kraft Foods&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2012)

Celle qui chante :

_Fraîcheur de vivre
Hollywood chewing-gum
Chewing-gum au goût très frais
Hollywood chewing-gum
On en prend un
Hollywood chewing-gum
On se sent bieeeeeeeeeen
&#8230;_


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> L'usurpation d'identité.Il y a eu un cas en France, il y a quelque temps.
> Milka, intégrée en France avait ouvert une mercerie ou quelque chose d'approchant et avait baptisé son magasin de son prénomMilka.
> Elle s'est faite assigner au tribunal par une société suisse, fabrique de chocolat et a dû rebaptiser son magasin.
> J'affirme haut et fort qu'il n'y a qu'un seul José Culot.Toute personne portant le même nom et prénom ne serait que pâle imitation.
> JOSE CULOT ©



c'était pas un magasin mais le domaine milka.fr  http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2005/06/28/145-pas-de-droit-pas-de-chocolat-ou-laffaire-milkafr


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'était pas un magasin mais le domaine milka.fr


En effet....merci pour la rectification.
Probablement amalgame de la profession de couturière de Milka et l'endormissement de mon esprit provoqué par le chocolat. _(Chocolat???...Pas de choc au lit)
_


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2012)

Caramail est de retour.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mars 2012)

La plus forte éruption solaire en cinq ans va entraîner à partir de jeudi sur la Terre un bombardement de particules électro-magnétiques susceptibles de perturber les communications par satellite et les réseaux de distribution électriques, ont annoncé mercredi les autorités américaines.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2012)

Mince, une nouvelle panne de Free en perspective


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> La plus forte éruption solaire en cinq ans va entraîner à partir de jeudi sur la Terre un bombardement de particules électro-magnétiques susceptibles de perturber les communications par satellite et les réseaux de distribution électriques, ont annoncé mercredi les autorités américaines.



Mince, on ne pourra pas faire jouer la _"garantie FNAC"_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> La plus forte éruption solaire en cinq ans va entraîner à partir de jeudi sur la Terre un bombardement de particules électro-magnétiques susceptibles de perturber les communications par satellite et les réseaux de distribution électriques, ont annoncé mercredi les autorités américaines.



C'est quoi, ce délire ? à 6,44 millions de KM/H, il ne lui faudrait qu'environ 23 heures pour franchir la distance qui nous sépare du soleil (actuellement un peu moins de 150 millions de KM), si elle est partie mardi soir, c'est donc hier, qu'elle devait arriver, pas aujourd'hui ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Caramail est de retour.



mais pas SMG, ouf


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Mars 2012)

C'est pourquoi FB est tombé en panne.


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi, ce délire ? à 6,44 millions de KM/H, il ne lui faudrait qu'environ 23 heures pour franchir la distance qui nous sépare du soleil (actuellement un peu moins de 150 millions de KM), si elle est partie mardi soir, c'est donc hier, qu'elle devait arriver, pas aujourd'hui ?


Ça nous fait toujours pas le bon compte.


> Suite à ce phénomène et une seconde éruption nettement moins puissante (X1,3), deux éjections de masse coronale (CME) se sont produites à la surface de l'astre. La première voyage à une vitesse supérieure à 2080 kilomètres par seconde tandis que la seconde est un peu plus lente et se déplace à quelque 1760 kilomètres par seconde. Ayant déjà parcouru un bon nombre de kilomètres depuis mardi, ces deux tempêtes chargées de particules pourraient donc frapper la Terre dès aujourd'hui aux alentours de 12H GMT pour durer jusqu'à vendredi, si l'on en croit les prévisions de l'Administration nationale des océans et de l'atmosphère (NOAA).


Source => maxisciences.com


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ça nous fait toujours pas le bon compte.
> 
> Source => maxisciences.com



Effectivement, là ça nous ferait un peu plus de 20 heures pour la première et un peu moins de 24 pour la seconde, donc tout devrait être arrivé depuis mercredi, et on est loin des vitesses relativistes, donc le calcul direct reste valable


----------



## Romuald (8 Mars 2012)

L'imagination des chercheurs dans le choix de leurs sujets m'étonnera toujours !


Comme disait l'autre : 'c'est bien plus beau lorsque c'est inutile.'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> L'imagination des chercheurs dans le choix de leurs sujets m'étonnera toujours !
> Comme disait l'autre : 'c'est bien plus beau lorsque c'est inutile.'



Ouais ! C'est comme "De l'influence de la masturbation des baleines sur le flux et le reflux" ... :rateau:


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi, ce délire ? à 6,44 millions de KM/H...



On y perd son latin.
Le Système International  des unités de mesure n'est pas le fruit d'un délire.
Attention aux symboles des unités, par exemple :
K est le symbole de l'unité de température, le Kelvin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

loustic a dit:


> On y perd son latin.
> Le Système International  des unités de mesure n'est pas le fruit d'un délire.
> Attention aux symboles des unités, par exemple :
> K est le symbole de l'unité de température, le Kelvin.



Certes, mais K, ici n'est pas le symbole d'une unité, mais d'un multiple, c'est le K de Kilo, rien à voir avec l'unité qui lui est accolée et qu'il participe à quantifier : le mètre, qui, je le confesse, s'est vu majorer indument dans mon propos, j'eusse du écrire "Km/h" et non "KM/H" (mais bon, la touche "caps lock" étant ce qu'elle est &#8230. :rose:


----------



## Fìx (9 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais K, ici n'est pas le symbole d'une unité, mais d'un multiple, c'est le K de Kilo, rien à voir avec l'unité qui lui est accolée et qu'il participe à quantifier : le mètre.



Me disais aussi..... J'ai cru que j'allais devoir faire 50 kelvin mètre / heure en ville! Déjà que j'avais l'impression de me trainer.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> J'ai cru que j'allais devoir faire 50 kelvin mètre / heure en ville!



Ce qui ferait du -223 Celsius mètre / heure, donc, tu circulerais en grand excès de température-vitesse et en marche arrière


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais K, ici n'est pas le symbole d'une unité, mais d'un multiple, c'est le K de Kilo...



Sauf que le symbole de kilo est k.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Sauf que le symbole de kilo est k.



Ben ça, c'est pas ce que m'indiquent mes archives (ni ce que j'ai appris à l'école), qui précisent qu'en matière de préfixes, les sous multiples de l'unité s'indiquent en minuscules, et ses multiples en majuscules, afin d'éviter toutes ambiguités entre eux (comme par exemple entre Mm (mégamètre) et mm (millimètre)) !


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2012)

ouais, mais t'as tord quand même


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2012)

On s'en branle. 

Juste trop tard pour la Journée de la femme. Elles lui en seront reconnaissantes.


----------



## PER180H (9 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça, c'est pas ce que m'indiquent mes archives (ni ce que j'ai appris à l'école), qui précisent qu'en matière de préfixes, les sous multiples de l'unité s'indiquent en minuscules, et ses multiples en majuscules, afin d'éviter toutes ambiguités entre eux (comme par exemple entre Mm (mégamètre) et mm (millimètre)) !


C'est loin l'école
http://www.bipm.org/fr/si/si_brochure/chapter3/prefixes.html


----------



## Fìx (9 Mars 2012)

PER180H a dit:


> C'est loin l'école
> http://www.bipm.org/fr/si/si_brochure/chapter3/prefixes.html



À sa décharge, peut-être qu'à son époque on l'écrivait en majuscule pour la bonne raison que c'était plus facile à graver sur les cahiers en marbre.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2012)

Celle ci est assez drole je trouve 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0FVm_H_D18&feature=player_embedded

une utilisation de l'ipad rigolote


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2012)

Chez les Sarkozy, on commence tôt !


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2012)

P'tit con


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2012)

Jean Giraud Moebius est décédé


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2012)

La mauvaise nouvelle de la journée&#8230; adieu l'artiste, tu m'as bien fait rêver depuis des années&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2012)

krystof a dit:


> Chez les Sarkozy, on commence tôt !



Faur bien reconnaître que ça eut été le petit Ahmed Belkacem, de Clichy sous Bois, et dont le père, Mourad, est technicien de surface dans les couloirs du métro parisien, ou encore la jeune Fatou N'Gomé, De Courcouronne, fille de Mamadou N'Gomé, manutentionnaire au dépot d'une enseigne de la grande distribution, qui aurait fait ça, on en aurais sûrement moins parlé dans la presse, mais en revanche, pour compenser, en quelque sorte, il y aurait sûrement eu un poil plus de suites judiciaires 

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2012)

Si, si. On en aurait beaucoup parlé dans la presse car ça aurait permis à Sarkozy père de partir une nouvelle fois en guerre contre la délinquance, genre "Vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir".


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

krystof a dit:


> Chez les Sarkozy, on commence tôt !



Il n'était pas question de détecter les risques de délinquances chez les enfants en bas âges à une époque?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Il n'était question de détecter les risques de délinquances chez les enfants en bas âges à une époque?!



Toutafé, mais pas chez les siens, chez les enfants ordinaires, et surtout chez les enfants des pauvres, les enfants de la grande bourgeoisie, c'est bien connu, ça ne délinque pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2012)

*Le LSD serait efficace dans le traitement de l'alcoolisme*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le LSD serait efficace dans le traitement de l'alcoolisme*



Pour peu que l'alcool se révèle efficace dans le traitement de l'addiction au LSD, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2012)

Je me disais bien que l'air de la campagne avait un arrière-goût  => :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je me disais bien que l'air de la campagne avait un arrière-goût  => :mouais:




Ben  Après 400 ans, ça doit être plus difficile pour deux personnes vivant dans le même pays de d'avoir aucun ancêtre commun que d'en partager un ou plusieurs


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Après 400 ans, ça doit être plus difficile pour deux personnes vivant dans le même pays de d'avoir aucun ancêtre commun que d'en partager un ou plusieurs



Dans mes bras cousin ! 

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Dans mes bras cousin !
> 
> :love:



Tu crois pas si bien dire, "Cousin", c'est mon pseudo dans un autre forum, et c'était mon surnom dans la bande de motards de ma jeunesse


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Le LSD serait efficace dans le traitement de l'alcoolisme



J'ai pas le lien mais dans la même série le *Propranolol* un béta-bloquant diminuerait la xénophobie chez 2/3 des personnes qui en prennent, pour peu qu'elles le soient...

Commentaire du journaliste : à espérer que ce ne soit pas le tier restant qui vote !

Lu ce matin dans Sud-Ouest ou le Parigo, chépu

*+*

*Ah, les suisses, les suisses... xond'*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai pas le lien mais dans la même série le *Propranolol* un béta-bloquant diminuerait la xénophobie chez 2/3 des personnes qui en prennent, pour peu qu'elles le soient...
> 
> Commentaire du journaliste : à espérer que ce ne soit pas le tier restant qui vote !
> 
> Lu ce matin dans Sud-Ouest ou le Parigo, chépu



Ben quoi d'étonnant qu'un beta-bloquant diminue la xenophobie ? faut bien être un peu beta, pour être xénophobe !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

Divorcés remariés exclus des sacrements: l'évêque de Coire persiste



Toum'aï a dit:


> Lu ce matin dans Sud-Ouest ou le Parigo, crépu
> *Ah, les suisses, les suisses... *xond'



Eux ils ont droit à la parole ... :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mars 2012)

Quand Henri Guano confirme qu'il n'est qu'un merdeux de plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

Une femme aux commandes d'un métro à Dubaï


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le LSD serait efficace dans le traitement de l'alcoolisme*



Et fumer du crack aiderait à arrêter de fumer du tabac, n'importe quoi


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Et fumer du crack aiderait à arrêter de fumer du tabac, n'importe quoi



Pousse ton pack un peu plus loin et prends le temps de lire l'article


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2012)

L'article se réfère évidemment à des usages thérapeutiques du LSD sous contrôle médical strict. Pas question de déculpabiliser une adiction sous prétexte de lutter contre une autre. Je rappelle que les l'opium est une drogue, aussi bien que la source de très puissants analgésiques. Mais je n'ai cité cette information que parce que je la trouvais drôle. Une sorte de revanche de la contre-culture beatnik... À titre personnel, je ne fume pas, ne bois presque pas, n'ai jamais fumé un joint. Et je ne le regrette nullement.


----------



## Fìx (12 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> À titre personnel, je ne fume pas, ne bois presque pas, n'ai jamais fumé un joint. Et je ne le regrette nullement.



Ah bah ça... quand on connait pas un truc... on peut pas savoir c'qu'on a(urait) à regretter!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah bah ça... quand on connait pas un truc... on peut pas savoir c'qu'on a(urait) à regretter!



Non, mais on sait très bien ce qu'on n'aura pas à regretter !


----------



## Fìx (12 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais on sait très bien ce qu'on n'aura pas à regretter !



Très bonne réponse. J'm'incline!


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais on sait très bien ce qu'on n'aura pas à regretter !



Pfff : autant choisir de ne pas avoir d'enfant parce qu'on se privera d'un certain nombre de soirées entre amis, qu'on devra supporter une charge supplémentaire, qu'on aura des soucis

@Fix : tu t'inclines un peu vite.
Tu as de la chance que Patoch ne traines plus trop dans le secteur.


----------



## Fìx (12 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> @Fix : tu t'inclines un peu vite.



Arff... J'suis pas du genre à faire l'apologie des prods.. [et j'connais...] Donc j'donne raison d'emblée pour clore un débat qui, de toute façon, a de bien meilleures arguments dans son côté que dans l'autre! [que je ne défend absolument pas non plus] (pis la spontanéité de cette réponse m'a plu! Na!  )



da capo a dit:


> Tu as de la chance que Patoch ne traines plus trop dans le secteur.



Ah bah si ça peut le faire revenir... J'suis prêt à rester incliné le temps qu'il faut! :love: :love:


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Pfff : autant choisir de ne pas avoir d'enfant parce qu'on se privera d'un certain nombre de soirées entre amis, qu'on devra supporter une charge supplémentaire, qu'on aura des soucis



Eh oui,  il y'a  des gens qui font ce choix. Ça te choque ? Pas moi, j'en fais partie, mais pas pour les raisons que tu évoques.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Pousse ton pack un peu plus loin et prends le temps de lire l'article



J'ai survolé, encore une occasion de ne pas parler du baclofène qui lui guérit de la maladie alcoolique à quasi 100 %, du coup ça m'a gavé.


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Eh oui,  il y'a  des gens qui font ce choix. Ça te choque ? Pas moi, j'en fais partie, mais pas pour les raisons que tu évoques.



réponse par MP car ce ne pas lieu pour un débat


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Pfff : autant choisir de ne pas avoir d'enfant parce qu'on se privera d'un certain nombre de soirées entre amis, qu'on devra supporter une charge supplémentaire, qu'on aura des soucis&#8230;



Vois pas le rapport, j'ai choisi de ne pas me ruiner la santé avec ces saloperies, je me doute que les effets sont fun au début, mais j'ai trop vu de gars et de filles, 5/6 ans après, réduits à l'état de loques prêtes à tuer père et mère pour une dose ! Et pour ceux là, la dose, à ce stade, c'est pas "pour se sentir bien", c'est juste "pour se sentir un peu moins mal", parce que pour eux, le côté fun, c'est de l'histoire ancienne &#8230; Très ancienne ! Si tu as besoin de ça pour être heureux, je ne peux que te plaindre !


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu as besoin de ça pour être heureux, je ne peux que te plaindre !



Ah ben non, mauvaise réponse !
Pascal 77 n'ira pas en deuxième semaine !

Les certitudes ne suffisent pas pour avoir raison à tous les coups.

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2012)

Pour ce qui est des enfants, certaines personnes n'en n'ont pas, sans que ce soit un choix, ni une incapacité physique. Juste les hasards de la vie, ou des choix qu'on n'a pas su faire, des occasions non exploitées, des dialogues interrompus. Et c'est plutôt dur à vivre. 

Pour en revenir à "Actualités amusantes ou pas" :

*Seulement huit ans et déjà deux paquets de cigarettes par jour : *
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...boy-smokes-two-packs-of-cigarettes-a-day.html


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> réponse par MP car ce ne pas lieu pour un débat



rien reçu !


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> rien reçu !



normal : je répondais à gwen


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ah ben non, mauvaise réponse !
> Pascal 77 n'ira pas en deuxième semaine !
> 
> Les certitudes ne suffisent pas pour avoir raison à tous les coups.
> ...



OTAR, être junky, c'est le rêve, tout le monde a envie de crever à 30 ans réduit à l'état d'épave par la drogue, et je suis un imbécile de continuer à vivre en bonne santé au double de cet âge 



Cratès a dit:


> Pour en revenir à "Actualités amusantes ou pas" :
> 
> *Seulement huit ans et déjà deux paquets de cigarettes par jour : *
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...boy-smokes-two-packs-of-cigarettes-a-day.html



Il me semble bien qu'on en a déjà parlé ici, de ça (quelques mois, je dirais), non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Seulement huit ans et déjà deux paquets de cigarettes par jour : *
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...boy-smokes-two-packs-of-cigarettes-a-day.html





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il me semble bien qu'on en a déjà parlé ici, de ça (quelques mois, je dirais), non ?



Possible, mais je n'ai pas retrouvé quelque chose d'équivalent sur ce fil avec Google. _The Telegraph_ a publié deux articles sur la question, en mai et septembre 2010, mais il s'agissait d'enfants bien plus jeunes (40 cigarettes par jour à 2 ans...). Le problème est assez spécifique à l'Indonésie, semble-t-il.


Il y avait eu surtout cette discussion au Comptoir, à l'été dernier : http://forums.macg.co/le-comptoir/1-cigarette-20-min-de-vie-en-moins-738782.html


----------



## jugnin (13 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> OTAR, être junky, c'est le rêve, tout le monde a envie de crever à 30 ans réduit à l'état d'épave par la drogue, et je suis un imbécile de continuer à vivre en bonne santé au double de cet âge



Da capo essayait juste dexpliquer que tous les usagers de drogues diverses et variées ne deviennent pas des junkies, au sens où tu lentends. Loin de là, et heureusement. Tout comme se préserver de ces usages ne garantit absolument pas de vivre en bonne santé à soixante piges, comme ta phrase le sous-entend fortement. En gros, elle comporte deux raccourcis absolument faux, à la corrélation douteuse. Elle est donc débile. Cest pas exactement tout blanc ou tout noir, le monde.

Cordialement.


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

La drogue, ça crée des emplois.


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2012)

J'arrête tout.


----------



## jugnin (13 Mars 2012)

Personnellement, jenroule mes partenaires dans du film étirable avant tout rapport. On nest jamais trop prudent. :sleep:


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Personnellement, jenroule mes partenaires dans du film étirable avant tout rapport. On nest jamais trop prudent. :sleep:



Oui, exactement - avec une noisette de beurre, quelques petits légumes finement tranchés et hop !
Deux minutes dans de l'eau bouillante.
Au final, ça donne des rapports gouteux et gourmands, la chair est tendre, la fille peut être parfaitement cuite, dans le respect des bons produits.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Da capo essayait juste dexpliquer que tous les usagers de drogues diverses et variées ne deviennent pas des junkies, au sens où tu lentends. Loin de là, et heureusement. Tout comme se préserver de ces usages ne garantit absolument pas de vivre en bonne santé à soixante piges, comme ta phrase le sous-entend fortement. En gros, elle comporte deux raccourcis absolument faux, à la corrélation douteuse. Elle est donc débile. Cest pas exactement tout blanc ou tout noir, le monde.
> 
> Cordialement.



Pas si débile que ça, combien de consommateurs débutants vont être capables de maitriser l'addiction pour 1000 qui ne le pourront pas et finiront junkies ?

La drogue n'est profitable qu'à ceux qui la vendent sans y toucher, pour les autres, elle n'apporte au mieux que des illusions, et au pire une mort peu enviable, je ne vois pas le moindre bénéfice dans son emploi (et je ne parle pas que des drogues interdites, là, j'y inclus l'abus d'alcool aussi), il n'y a pas besoin de ça pour s'évader, un peu d'imagination le fait très bien aussi !


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2012)

Philippe et Marine vont à la campagne.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas si débile que ça,



MAIS PASCAL !!!!

Ce ne sont pas tes propos pris isolément qui sont débiles mais leur association qui ne nous semble pas appropriée, car elle tire des raccourcis là où il faudrait au maximum garder la raison.

Putain ! Il y a peu je me suis fendu d'une remarque déjà, dans un autre contexte : l'humour autour des étrangers. Là encore, ce n'était pas une vanne qui était plus méchante que l'autre mais l'accumulation de ces vannes.










moi da capo :  plus drogué, plus 13 ans, et pas prostitué non plus.

mais qu'est-ce que je peux boire par contre !


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2012)

da capo a dit:


> normal : je répondais à gwen



C'est pas une raison !!


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2012)

Et ben, c'est du joli...
Nom de Doc !...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2012)

Le foot, saimal


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (15 Mars 2012)

Une sincère pensée pour cet horrible accident d'autocar en Suisse.

Je suis de tout coeur avec les victimes de cette tragédie.


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2012)

Tout pareil, une sincère pensée pour notre candidat-président qui subit une audieuse cabale fomentée par les fils Khadafi&#8230;


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout pareil, une sincère pensée pour notre candidat-président qui subit une audieuse cabale fomentée par les fils Khadafi



ça en devient couillon en plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2012)

*Emotion au Maroc après le suicide d'une jeune fille contrainte d'épouser son violeur*

Un article du code pénal marocain permet effectivement à un violeur d'échapper à toute sanction s'il épouse sa victime. Amina Al Filali avait 16 ans et, en tant que mineure, n'a pas eu son mot à dire. Elle s'est donné la mort en absorbant de la mort aux rats. Ses obsèques ont eu lieu dimanche dernier.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2012)

Digne de l'appel du 18 juin, des discours de Jaurès, de Napoléon à  chais-pas-où, de Churchill ne promettant que du sang, de la sueur et des  larmes, du "I have a dream" de Martin Luther King. Bref, un Homme se lève, sa parole est d'or, son charisme exceptionnel et il nous entraîne tous  ! 

Oui, regardez cet appel en vidéo tout résonnant d'une gravité vibrante, Historique (et je met un H majuscule, y'a de quoi).

Moment d'émotion très forte, le sentiment de voir l'Histoire en marche.  Une Lumière de l'Humanité nous éclaire, nous, pauvres cons chétifs et  ratatinés.

Il le dit : "L'heure est grave" ! 
Alors si vous doutiez encore, maintenant vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire dans l'isoloir...

C'est ici : Mickaël Vendetta soutient Nicolas Sarkozy


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2012)

Digne reflet du temps...
Fugace, j'espère...

:soupir:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Digne reflet du temps...
> Fugace, j'espère...
> 
> :soupir:



Remarque, moi, j'ai bien aimé la conclusion de l'article :



> De soutien à boulet il ny a parfois quun pas.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mars 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Digne de l'appel du 18 juin, des discours de Jaurès, de Napoléon à  chais-pas-où, de Churchill ne promettant que du sang, de la sueur et des  larmes, du "I have a dream" de Martin Luther King. Bref, un Homme se lève, sa parole est d'or, son charisme exceptionnel et il nous entraîne tous  !
> 
> Oui, regardez cet appel en vidéo tout résonnant d'une gravité vibrante, Historique (et je met un H majuscule, y'a de quoi).
> 
> ...



Comme on dit, avec des amis pareils...
C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie, la conclusion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie, la conclusion...



Cela dit, c'est vrai aussi que le bénéficiaire du soutien n'est plus à un boulet près


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, c'est vrai aussi que le bénéficiaire du soutien n'est plus à un boulet près



C'est un complot du PS en fait. Vendetta s'est fait manipuler !


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2012)

Le Parisien a dit:
			
		

> Yvelines : l'accident de camion provoque des embouteillages
> 
> Un poids-lourd s'est renversé, ce matin vers 8h30 sur le RD 30 à Feucherolles (Yvelines). L'accident provoque actuellement d'énormes embouteillages sur cette route et les voies adjacentes, RD 113 et 45 notamment. Il semble que le chauffeur de ce semi-remorque a été surpris par un ralentissement alors que cette zone du département est actuellement couverte par une épaisse nappe de brouillard.
> Afin d'éviter une collision avec un bus arrivant en sens inverse, le conducteur a préféré prendre le fossé. Ce dernier a été légèrement blessé. D'importants moyens de sécurité sont déployés sur place afin de rétablir la circulation.





			
				Commentaire de : popol a dit:
			
		

> "le conducteur a préféré prendre le fossé. Ce dernier a été légèrement blessé. " Bon courage à la famille de se fossé blessé


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Parfois légende et photo....


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2012)

====> Un pipi à 1200 !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2012)

C'est un lien à se pisser dessus&#8230; 

http://%5Dhttp//www.theinquirer.fr/2012/03/16/lhomme-photographie-par-google-en-train-duriner&#8230;-condamne.html


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est un lien à se pisser dessus
> 
> http://%5Dhttp//www.theinquirer.fr/2012/03/16/lhomme-photographie-par-google-en-train-duriner-condamne.html


Excellent. 
_Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à aCLR._
 J'aurais volontiers cdb.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2012)

Un urologue offre une pizza gratuite pour toute vasectomie


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Un urologue offre une pizza gratuite pour toute vasectomie



petit_louis, à taaaaaable !


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2012)

La petite partouze entre amis se termine au tribunal à Nice


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mars 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Un urologue offre une pizza gratuite pour toute vasectomie



Ca fait cher la pizza :afraid:


----------



## subsole (20 Mars 2012)

Si tu bois, c'est que t'as pas de cul.


----------



## macarel (20 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Si tu bois, c'est que t'as pas de cul.



Ah, c'est pour ça que ne bois pas beaucoup, je me disais déjà...:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2012)

*6 000 milliards de dollars de faux bons du Trésor américain saisis en Suisse*

Jolie somme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2012)

Faire payer les riches, OK, tant que ça ne touche pas les copains...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2012)

Hé hé... y en a pas un pour racheter l'autre, d'un bord comme de l'autre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------

/note à Fab : t'as raté hier. T'as conclu au moins ?  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faire payer les riches, OK, tant que ça ne touche pas les copains...



tu as du mal lire : Delanoë, c'est pas à l'UMP, qu'il pointe pour autant que je sache, et c'est bien lui, et son équipe, qui soutiennent la démarche de faire rendre les appartements des élus (même "du même bord que lui) pour les mettre à disposition de familles plus modestes (quoi que pour la modestie, un loyer de 1524 /mois  ).


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu as du mal lire : Delanoë, c'est pas à l'UMP, qu'il pointe pour autant que je sache, et c'est bien lui, et son équipe, qui soutiennent la démarche de faire rendre les appartements des élus (même "du même bord que lui) pour les mettre à disposition de familles plus modestes (quoi que pour la modestie, un loyer de 1524 /mois  ).


Ce que je lis surtout c'est que des gens qui gagnent 15 000 euros par mois vivent en HLM et refusent de rendre leur appart.
Et pour info, 1500 c'est le loyer d'un appart de 40m2 à PAris. Et dans le 5ème pour ce prix, t'as un studio...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce que je lis surtout c'est que des gens qui gagnent 15 000 euros par mois vivent en HLM et refusent de rendre leur appart.
> Et pour info, 1500 c'est le loyer d'un appart de 40m2 à PAris. Et dans le 5ème pour ce prix, t'as un studio...



C'est bien ce que je pensais, c'est pas des familles mono-parentales dont la mère est caissière à temps partiel dans un supermarché, qu'ils entendaient par "plus modeste" ! 

Cela dit, avec des prix comme ça, pas étonnant qu'il y ait tant d'appartements vides dans la capitale  put1 de spéculateurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais, c'est pas des familles mono-parentales dont la mère est caissière à temps partiel dans un supermarché, qu'ils entendaient par "plus modeste" !
> 
> Cela dit, avec des prix comme ça, pas étonnant qu'il y ait tant d'appartements vides dans la capitale &#8230; put1 de spéculateurs



Ce qui fait que les apparts sont vides dans Paris, ce n'est pas leur prix. C'est les conditions imposées aux bailleurs qui font que les locataires, quoi qu'ils fassent ont toujours raison. Ceux qui peuvent se le permettre ne louent donc pas en attendant que ça change...


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2012)

salauds de locataires !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2012)

JE VEUX UN PAYS DE PROPIÉTAIRES !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est les conditions imposées aux bailleurs qui font que les locataires, quoi qu'ils fassent ont toujours raison.



Ben, encore heureux, que ça soit celui qui paie (surtout à ce prix là) qui ait raison !


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, encore heureux, que ça soit celui qui paie (surtout à ce prix là) qui ait raison !


 C'est bien le problème.. Ils payent pas toujours...


----------



## ergu (22 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> JE VEUX UN PAYS DE PROPIÉTAIRES !



Je me contenterais d'être propriétaire du pays.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> C'est bien le problème.. Ils payent pas toujours...



Voila.
Ou alors ils ne préviennent pas quand il y a un problème et laissent l'appart se dégrader. Et quand tu te retrouves avec un an de loyer à sortir en travaux parce qu'un mec n'a pas cru bon de signaler une fuite, t'as un peu la rage...


----------



## ergu (22 Mars 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila.
> Ou alors ils ne préviennent pas quand il y a un problème et laissent l'appart se dégrader. Et quand tu te retrouves avec un an de loyer à sortir en travaux parce qu'un mec n'a pas cru bon de signaler une fuite, t'as un peu la rage...



Ouais, mais pour x histoires de locataires indélicats, t'en trouveras autant de propriétaires qui ne valent pas mieux.
Pas évident de placer le curseur législatif entre les deux.

On a pu, peut-être, estimer que, _en moyenne, _les propriétaires étaient économiquement plus costauds que les locataires et qu'il fallait donc, _en moyenne_, protéger un peu plus les seconds que les premiers.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2012)

Sinon, il semble qu'ils ont buté le dingue.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sinon, il semble qu'ils ont buté le dingue.



voilà, et qui va payer les dégâts dans l'appartement maintenant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> voilà, et qui va payer les dégâts dans l'appartement maintenant ?



Ben  Toi ! Ils ont oublié de te prévenir ? :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2012)

*Mohamed Merah, le film de la fin.*


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Mohamed Merah, le film de la fin.*


Tu trouves qu'on ne nous a pas assez gavé avec ça depuis deux jours ?

Même pas je clique.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2012)

Tu devrais c'est des dessins. C'est bien fait. Bon en même temps faut être un peu con pour regarder bfmtv....


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2012)

J'allais lui dire, j'ai ajouté un truc qui rigole 

@ Romuald, me prends pas pour ce que je ne suis pas


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mars 2012)

Le salaud, il doit être en train de se taper ses 70 vierges
Mes condoléances à Mme Le Pen pour la mort de son directeur de campagne.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2012)

Records inutiles...
J'aime bien l'air "inspiré" du gars avec ses cuillères...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Records inutiles...
> J'aime bien l'air "inspiré" du gars avec ses cuillères...



C'est meugnon tout plein les écoliers qui font calin aux arbres. :love:

Et le papy avec son oignon, on dirait vraiment qu'il l'a accouché ! 
Cela dit chais pas avec quoi il l'a dopé son oignon le papy...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2012)

pan dans les dents ! pas de fichage de la population !


----------



## subsole (22 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Records inutiles...
> J'aime bien l'air "inspiré" du gars avec ses cuillères...



_Quarante personnes toutes nues sur un grand huit, et hop, un nouveau record, dans la joie et la bonne humeur._

Encore un domaine ou la parité entre hommes et femmes n'est pas de mise.


----------



## rizoto (22 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> pan dans les dents ! pas de fichage de la population !



Ce serait intéressant de faire la liste des lois proposées par l'ump et votées par nos représentants à l'assemblée retoquées au conseil constitutionnel...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> _Quarante personnes toutes nues sur un grand huit, et hop, un nouveau record, dans la joie et la bonne humeur._
> 
> Encore un domaine ou la parité entre hommes et femmes n'est pas de mise.



mais si, on dit bien UNE bite et UNE couille


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2012)

> Délibéré par le Conseil constitutionnel dans sa séance du 22 mars 2012,  où siégeaient : M. Jean-Louis DEBRÉ, Président, M. Jacques BARROT, Mme  Claire BAZY MALAURIE, MM. Guy                 CANIVET, Michel CHARASSE, Renaud DENOIX de SAINT MARC,  Valéry GISCARD d'ESTAING, Mme Jacqueline de GUILLENCHMIDT, MM. Hubert  HAENEL et Pierre STEINMETZ.



A noter qu'il n'y a plus Chichi.


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2012)

Histoire du prof qui a pourri le net.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce serait intéressant de faire la liste des lois proposées par l'ump et votées par nos représentants à l'assemblée retoquées au conseil constitutionnel...



En voilà une qui devrait suivre le même chemin...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> En voilà une qui devrait suivre le même chemin...



tant pis j'ai pas de compte fb...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> tant pis j'ai pas de compte fb...



:mouais: moi non plus, mais j'ai pu lire quand même ! :hein:


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2012)

le bon lien est la


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2012)

_Le directeur central du renseignement intérieur, Bernard Squarcini, répond aux interrogations sur la surveillance de Mohamed Merah._


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2012)

Toulouse vu par ma radio préférée. 

http://www.rts.ch/video/couleur3/120-secondes/3875585-l-assaut-du-raid-a-toulouse.html


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Toulouse vu par ma radio préférée.
> 
> http://www.rts.ch/video/couleur3/120-secondes/3875585-l-assaut-du-raid-a-toulouse.html



Bizarre j'ai posté avec mon iPhone hier le lien ne s'est pas fait. Le voici


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2012)

Si si, c'était passé. Et franchement, je ne trouve pas ça marrant du tout. Pas le sujet, mais la forme. Quand on ne sait pas faire de l'humour, on s'abstient.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, je n'avais pas de lien cliquable vers la vidéo de Powerdom, ni avec Safari, ni avec Firefox.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je n'avais pas de lien cliquable vers la vidéo de Powerdom, ni avec Safari, ni avec Firefox.



l'ai toujours dit, que tu n'avais pas une tête à clic !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2012)

*Danemark : 300 personnes ont été informées à tort d'un gain de plusieurs millions à la loterie*

Les gains étaient réels, mais leur montant ne dépassait pas quelques dizaines de $, au lieu des 50 à 178 millions de $ faussement annoncés. 

Pas grave. Les Nordiques sont censés être flegmatiques...


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2012)

Besoin de connaitre leur inimité .... ?


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Danemark : 300 personnes ont été informées à tort d'un gain de plusieurs millions à la loterie*
> 
> Les gains étaient réels, mais leur montant ne dépassait pas quelques dizaines de $, au lieu des 50 à 178 millions de $ faussement annoncés.
> 
> Pas grave. Les Nordiques sont censés être flegmatiques...


surtout que c'est des DKK et pas des $
moi je ne me serais pas laissé avoir 



> good enough to buy a couple beers


et pas qu'un peu  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> surtout que c'est des DKK et pas des $
> moi je ne me serais pas laissé avoir



Sauf que les gains leur ont bien été annoncés en couronnes danoises   :

_The wrong winnings notification ranged from 178 million dollars to 50 billion dollars (converted from 1 billion-280 billion Danish Crowns)_


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Sauf que les gains leur ont bien été annoncés en couronnes danoises   :
> 
> _The wrong winnings notification ranged from 178 million dollars to 50 billion dollars (converted from 1 billion-280 billion Danish Crowns)_


j'ai lu oui


----------



## Berthold (24 Mars 2012)

Il retrouve sa ville natale grâce à Google earth


----------



## loustic (25 Mars 2012)

Une actualité pas amusante du tout... à moins que... Allez donc savoir !!!


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité pas amusante du tout... à moins que... Allez donc savoir !!!



Vivement que cette ¥£}\!!?* s'arrette....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2012)

*Un chalutier japonais emporté par le tsunami de mars 2011 repéré au large du Canada*

65 m de long tout de même...


----------



## Madalvée (25 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un chalutier japonais emporté par le tsunami de mars 2011 repéré au large du Canada*
> 
> 65 m de long tout de même...



À leur place, je ne confectionnerais pas de sushis avec ce qui reste dans les filets


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un chalutier japonais emporté par le tsunami de mars 2011 repéré au large du Canada*
> 
> 65 m de long tout de même...



Le nom du rafiot c'est pas "Le Japonais Volant ?"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Et le capitaine c'est pas "Le Japonais Volant ?"



C'est vrai que ça évoque irrésistiblement le vaisseau fantôme...  


_Où sont-ils, les marins sombrés dans les nuits noires ?_
_Ô flots, que vous savez de lugubres histoires !_
_Flots profonds, redoutés des mères à genoux !_
_Vous vous les racontez en montant les marées,_
_Et c'est ce qui vous fait ces voix désespérées_
_Que vous avez le soir quand vous venez vers nous !_
_
_
V.H.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça évoque irrésistiblement le vaisseau fantôme...
> 
> 
> _Où sont-ils, les marins sombrés dans les nuits noires ?_
> ...



C'est la traduction des paroles d'une chanson de Vitney Houston ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2012)

Ouaip ! Quelle culture !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2012)

Regardez bien la portière de la voiture 
sous la main de dsk
Y a comme un bug non??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Regardez bien la portière de la voiture
> sous la main de dsk
> Y a comme un bug non??



C'est un objet qui est devant la voiture. Mais comme ça doit être pris au téléobjectif, ça donne l'impression que c'est sur la portière (le téléobjectif écrase la succession des plans).

Et sinon :

Baisse de la hausse ou hausse de la baisse ?

ou "La leçon de maths selon le gouvernement" - Comique et pathétique


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2012)

Le 'ralentissement de la hausse', c'est pas nouveau, tous les gouvernements l'ont pratiqué, la pratiquent, et la pratiqueront.


----------



## patlek (26 Mars 2012)

On préfererait une "accélération de la baisse".


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Le 'ralentissement de la hausse', c'est pas nouveau, tous les gouvernements l'ont pratiqué, la pratiquent, et la pratiqueront.


De toute façon plus tu pédales moins fort moins t'avances plus vite :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> C'est un objet qui est devant la voiture. Mais comme ça doit être pris au téléobjectif, ça donne l'impression que c'est sur la portière (le téléobjectif écrase la succession des plans).



Sauf que cet objet, il est bien plus éloigné que la voiture censée se trouver derrière lui (c'est une partie de porte 3/4 ouverte, à hauteur de la poignée), ils ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de jouer avec Photoshop, mais là, le mec qui a fait le montage s'est planté grave ! 



Dos Jones a dit:


> De toute façon plus tu pédales moins fort moins t'avances plus vite&#8230; :mouais:



En tout cas, le nainpoléon, lui, il pédale de plus en plus vite &#8230; Dans la semoule


----------



## ergu (26 Mars 2012)

patlek a dit:


> la baisse.



La baisse, abdullah


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> C'est un objet qui est devant la voiture. Mais comme ça doit être pris au téléobjectif, ça donne l'impression que c'est sur la portière (le téléobjectif écrase la succession des plans).
> 
> Et sinon :
> 
> ...



Plus pathétique que comique.....
mais il est passé ou le haut de la porte ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2012)

patlek a dit:


> On préfererait une "accélération de la baisse".


Ca se fait aussi, pour les avantages sociaux. Mais curieusement on en parle moins.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

nouvelle taxe funéraire !

http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/un-c...iere-avec-le-defunt-16-03-2012-1442197_48.php


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Regardez bien la portière de la voiture
> sous la main de dsk
> Y a comme un bug non??



Non, DSK aime bien se promener avec une porte, il le dit dans sans autobiographie page 3.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Non, DSK aime bien se promener avec une porte, il le dit dans sans autobiographie page 3.



Il précise même, une porte de jardin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Non, DSK aime bien se promener avec une porte, il le dit dans sans autobiographie page 3.



Tout à fait, dans la paragraphe suivant celui ou il déclare être capable de dégonder les portes sans les mains, c'est sont loisir favoris parait-il depuis quelques mois...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que cet objet, il est bien plus éloigné que la voiture censée se trouver derrière lui (c'est une partie de porte 3/4 ouverte, à hauteur de la poignée), ils ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de jouer avec Photoshop, mais là, le mec qui a fait le montage s'est planté grave !



En tout cas, porte ou pas porte, poutre ou pas foutre... euh pardon :rateau:, il y a encore un an c'était Môssieur DSK, le brillant économiste, l'homme-de-la-situation, bref le très-probable-futur-Président-de-la-France... 
Comment on dit déjà ? Ah ouaips : _Sic transit gloria gaynor_ (ou un truc du genre)


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2012)

Nouveau fichier...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Nouveau fichier...



Je suppose qu'il s'agit de l'étape préliminaire à l'instauration d'un "délit de contestation des contraventions" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

Pourquoi...
POURQUOI !!!

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/905145/bikini-plus-obligatoire-joueuses-beach-volley


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2012)

*Un chômeur autrichien se scie le pied pour éviter de travailler*

Se scier le pied... Les bras m'en tombent !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un chômeur autrichien se scie le pied pour éviter de travailler*
> 
> Se scier le pied... Les bras m'en tombent !



Oui et l'article précise qu'il a pris son pied... pour le balancer dans un four ! :affraid:

Et sinon, ailleurs y'en a un qu'a du se faire engueuler...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pourquoi...
> POURQUOI !!!
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/article/905145/bikini-plus-obligatoire-joueuses-beach-volley



T'inquiète encore quelques années et le port du voile sera obligatoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pourquoi...
> POURQUOI !!!
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/article/905145/bikini-plus-obligatoire-joueuses-beach-volley



Ils craignaient sans doute la confusion entre beach volley et bitch volée 

EDIT : Apple et les procédures : une de plus !


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2012)

Caméra GoPro en toutes circonstances



Cratès a dit:


> *Un chômeur autrichien se scie le pied pour éviter de travailler*
> 
> Se scier le pied... Les bras m'en tombent !



:mouais: Jamais je ne ferai ça, c'est trop de boulot. ^^.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2012)

Après la version officielle, voici la version beaucoup plus réaliste, complotiste dirons les autres.

Attaques de Toulouse : la version officielle de la mort de Mohamed Merah est un mensonge -- Sott.net


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2012)

Chat vole pas très bien


----------



## ergu (27 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Après la version officielle, voici la version beaucoup plus réaliste, complotiste dirons les autres.
> 
> Attaques de Toulouse : la version officielle de la mort de Mohamed Merah est un mensonge -- Sott.net



Complotiste, je ne sais pas.
Mais quand je lis ça :



> D'ailleurs, les véritables cerveaux du terrorisme à l'échelle mondiale  -  les Israéliens



Après, j'arrête de lire.

Bientôt, ce seront les israeliens qui auront ordonné l'assassinat d'enfants juifs dans je ne sais quel obscur but de domination du monde...


----------



## patlek (27 Mars 2012)

"Complotiste"??? 

A peine.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Chat vole pas très bien



Comme quoi, les chats, ça sert vraiment à rien...  

[YOUTUBE]XkOYGrZQqmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Mais quand je lis ça



Voilà ton IP dans le collimateur des RG


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Complotiste, je ne sais pas.



Et pis, on va bientôt nous dire que c'est GW Bush qui a organisé le 11 septembre 2001


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2012)

Ah bon, c'est pas lui ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2012)

Ou alors, c'est un coup des barons qui ourdissent dans l'ombre


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2012)

Puisqu'on te dis que ce sont les israéliens ! 

Suis un peu.


----------



## Madalvée (27 Mars 2012)

Pratique les théories du complot. Ça permet de se sentir rebelle en tapotant sur son iPad au lieu d'aller faire la campagne des candidats qui veulent changer le système.


----------



## ergu (27 Mars 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pratique les théories du complot. Ça permet de se sentir rebelle en tapotant sur son iPad au lieu d'aller faire la campagne des candidats qui veulent changer le système.



Probable que tous les iPads disposent d'un mouchard implanté par le Mossad, d'ailleurs, pour instaurer bientôt une dictature.

Z'ont déjà commencé, il paraît, une histoire de synchronisation de mail très, très inquiétante...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2012)

A mon avis, et si j'ai bien lu entre les lignes, ce site, sott, là, ça me parait un site de propagande très bien organisé, je soupçonne des scientologues (presque tous leurs articles contiennent des attaques contre quiconque critique (ou plus) les sectes).


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2012)

Bah voilà !
JPTK est scientologue !


----------



## patlek (27 Mars 2012)

Je ne vois pas i ce sont des scientologues, mais c' est une sacré bande d' illuminés; 

"De plus, Laura a accepté de se séparer d'un morceau d'anthologie ! Ceux qui feront un don de 1 000 $/ ou plus participeront à un tirage au sort pour recevoir une de ses quatre planchettes Oui-Ja « à la retraite » utilisées dans la fameuse expérience Cassiopéenne ! La planchette portera un autographe et pourra être encadrée car vous savez tous que Laura ne la donne pas pour être utilisée ! "


http://fr.sott.net/articles/show/7032-2012-et-la-Fin-du-Monde-Sott-net-a-besoin-de-votre-Aide-

La planchette oui ja, c' est le truc de films d' horreur/ fantastique...
Et l' "experience cassopieenne": "LExpérience cassiopéenne est une expérience de communication supraluminique (plus rapide que la lumière). Ce concept est discuté plus en détail dans lIntroduction au site."
http://quantumfuture.net/fr/faq_fr.html

çà nage dans le délire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2012)

C'est intéressant. Mais cela éclaire plus sur la psychologie et les méthodes des obsédés du complot que sur l'affaire Merah en elle-même. De fait, il y a de vastes zones d'ombre dans cette histoire (comme dans les attentats du 11/09/2001 et tant d'autres événements contemporains). Pas besoin pour autant de formuler l'hypothèse d'un complot fascisto-sioniste pour les expliquer.


C'est toujours la même équation. 

Des événements hors du commun, choquants et qui semblent échapper à l'explication rationnelle. 
Des informations très incomplètes, parfois contradictoires, sinon même fantaisistes, qui reflètent la complexité de l'événement et la qualité inégale des enquêteurs. 
Une presse parfois incompétence et mercantile, obsédée par l'idée du "scoop", qui bâcle trop souvent son travail d'investigation. 
Des politiques désireux de manipuler l'événement et qui créent la panique et la confusion en communiquant à tort et à travers. 
Un public dépassé par la profusion autant que par la médiocrité de l'information, sidéré par l'événement et prêt à gober toute théorie qui comblerait son besoin d'explications faciles. 
Internet qui favorise la diffusion des rumeurs les plus folles et permet au premier gogo venu de toucher des milliers de personnes en s'érigeant en conscience critique et en détective sur son blog. 
Des complotistes paranoïaques ou simplement cyniques, qui ont compris comment fonctionnait le système ; ils s'emparent de tout ça et réécrivent l'histoire à leur sauce.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2012)

Rien à redire, Cratès, sauf que t'as oublié un dernier élément :

. Le jaune dans les verres sur le comptoir du bistrot (ou sur la table basse du salon) autour desquels on s'échauffe pour refaire le monde avec du "J't'en remets un p'tit dernier pour la route ?". 

On ne rapellera jamais assez la capacité "complotogène" de la picole ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce site, sott,



Y'a pas un "t" en trop ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Rien à redire, Cratès, sauf que t'as oublié un dernier élément :
> 
> . Le jaune dans les verres sur le comptoir du bistrot (ou sur la table basse du salon) autour desquels on s'échauffe pour refaire le monde avec du "J't'en remets un p'tit dernier pour la route ?".
> 
> On ne rapellera jamais assez la capacité "complotogène" de la picole !


Pour ma part, j'englobais ça dans


Cratès a dit:


> Un public dépassé par la profusion autant que par la médiocrité de l'information, sidéré par l'événement et prêt à gober toute théorie qui comblerait son besoin d'explications faciles.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah voilà !
> JPTK est scientologue !



C FO VOU MANTAI TOUS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










La preuve j'ai même pas d'ipade 

J'avais pas vu la phrase relevée à juste titre par notre cher Ergu... ceci dit cette histoire pue et est totalement orchestrée. Quant au fait qu'il ait été tué pour pas qu'il ne puisse parler c'est évident. Les 300 cartouches tirées c'est hypra ridicule et oui ils auraient évidemment pu le gazer ou l'étourdir, bizarre quand même. Je me souviens aussi effectivement que le tueur des militaires était décrit comme corpulent alors que lui c'est une crevette.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2012)

Mais que valent les témoignages ? On sait bien que c'est l'élément faible de toute enquête. Quant aux 300 cartouches tirées... C'est juste ridicule de citer de tels chiffres. D'abord, qui a été en mesure de les compter sur le coup ? Quelqu'un a -t-il ramassé les douilles dans la foulée de l'opération pour les compter ? On ne devrait tout simplement pas tenir compte d'une telle "information" et elle ne peut donc pas servir à fonder la moindre démonstration de quoi que ce soit. C'est aussi valable pour la thèse du complot. L'emploi de gaz lacrymogène a été envisagé tardivement (« J'avais une idée précise de sa présence et de lui lancer des gaz lacrymogènes pour saturer la pièce où il était et s'assurer de sa personne au moment où il sortirait. Voilà ce qui était prévu » a déclaré Amaury de Hautecloque, chef du RAID, à France Info), mais la sortie en force de M. Merah a déjoué les plans du RAID. 

Toutes les incohérences apparentes de l'opération ne prouvent pas qu'il y a eu désinformation ou complot. Elles accréditent plutôt l'idée d'une absence de schéma tactique clair lors de l'assaut, comme l'ont clairement laissé entendre Christian Prouteau, ancien chef du GIGN, ainsi que plusieurs spécialistes israéliens du contre-terrorisme. Ceci dit, les critiques de ces derniers perdent en pertinence lorsque l'on songe aux conditions particulières du contre-terrorisme en Israel : on n'y combat que des cibles à abattre, dans le cadre d'opérations de type militaire ; en France, il s'agissait d'appréhender un suspect, dans le cadre d'une opération de police où l'emploi de la force devait rester strictement mesuré. Les 9 morts de l'assaut du Mavi Marmara, le 31 mai 2010, montrent d'aileurs les limites de la méthode israélienne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> ceci dit cette histoire pue et est totalement orchestrée. Quant au fait qu'il ait été tué pour pas qu'il ne puisse parler c'est évident. Les 300 cartouches tirées c'est hypra ridicule et oui ils auraient évidemment pu le gazer ou l'étourdir, bizarre quand même. Je me souviens aussi effectivement que le tueur des militaires était décrit comme corpulent alors que lui c'est une crevette.



Tu sais, les témoignages  tu mets un bon barbour à une crevette, et le témoins lambda, il voit une langouste !

Faudrait arrêter avec la théorie du complot à chaque fait divers, là ça commence à devenir lassant, d'ailleurs, il s'est filmé en train de perpétrer ses crimes, mais je suppose qu'on va crier au montage par les services spéciaux  Sauf qu'Al Jeezira dans l'ensemble, ne semble pas très enthousiasmée par l'idée d'aider les services français dans leur soit disant complot


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Comme quoi, les chats, ça sert vraiment à rien...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XkOYGrZQqmU[/YOUTUBE]



Ah ouais je l'avais oublié celle-là. Excellent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2012)

*Le travail en groupe abrutit*

Un article qui donne une caution scientifique à ce que tout le monde savait déjà pour l'avoir vécu...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2012)

"Borat" à la place de l'hymne national: le Kazakhstan furieux 
​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2012)

Prouesse chirurgicale aux USA

Finalement l'important c'est pas la tête qu'on a, c'est la gueule qu'on fait


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2012)

Vu chez vos émules souvent 
Je ne fais pas l'effort de rajouter des flèches, des surlignages et autres patatoïdes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2012)

*La firme News Corp de Rupert Murdoch aurait couvert des activités de piratage informatique*

Le contenu est encore plus sulfureux que le titre. Le comte Dracula passerait pour un aimable philanthrope à côté de R. Murdoch.


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2012)

Arlette, reviens !

Finalement, dès qu'il y a du pognon en jeu...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2012)

*Un saut en parachute dans la Basilique de Koekelberg*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------

Que c'est joliii


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2012)

Cool pour les geeks : le tricordeur de Star Trek devient réalité...

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...or-real-linux-powered-star-trek-tricorder.ars


Le site du projet : http://www.tricorderproject.org/


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Mars 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Cool pour les geeks : le tricordeur de Star Trek devient réalité...
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...or-real-linux-powered-star-trek-tricorder.ars
> 
> ...



Ce dentiste avait hélas mal lu et confondu tricordeur et tripoteur.

Ceci dit, il y a des tripoteurs dans Star Treck ?


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2012)

la croisière s'amuse  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (1 Avril 2012)

La fin de l'isolement?


----------



## Madalvée (1 Avril 2012)

Une femme élue députée, c'est pas chez nous que ça arriverait


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2012)

Complot ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2012)

Et comme maitre Collard, elle a les noms dans une enveloppe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2012)

*Saint-Maur : un écolier violent provoque la suspension des cours*

Ce dangereux sociopathe, qui a déjà tenté d'étouffer ou noyer deux camarades et cassé le bras d'une troisième, a 9 ans... 

Les profs ont fait la seule chose qu'ils avaient le droit de faire : signaler la multiplication des incidents  (une quinzaine) à l'inspection académique. Celle-ci étudie le dossier attentivement


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2012)

SDF Hotspots : une "expérience caritative" ?

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Saint-Maur : un écolier violent provoque la suspension des cours*
> 
> Ce dangereux sociopathe, qui a déjà tenté d'étouffer ou noyer deux camarades et cassé le bras d'une troisième, a 9 ans...
> 
> Les profs ont fait la seule chose qu'ils avaient le droit de faire : signaler la multiplication des incidents  (une quinzaine) à l'inspection académique. Celle-ci étudie le dossier attentivement



M'étonne pas. Il y a eu un cas un peu semblable dans l'école de mes gosses (pas aussi violent quand même). Pareil pour enfin avoir une prise en charge du gosse.
Alors d'un côté le gouvernement a voulu ficher les mômes dès la mater, et de l'autre les ronds de cuir du mamouth ne bougent pas d'un poil face à ce genre de cas.
Et je vous signale la liquidation actuelle des RASED.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Saint-Maur : un écolier violent provoque la suspension des cours*
> 
> Ce dangereux sociopathe, qui a déjà tenté d'étouffer ou noyer deux camarades et cassé le bras d'une troisième, a 9 ans...
> 
> Les profs ont fait la seule chose qu'ils avaient le droit de faire : signaler la multiplication des incidents  (une quinzaine) à l'inspection académique. Celle-ci étudie le dossier attentivement&#8230;



Je me souviens, quand j'étais gamin, en CM1, l'ors d'une absence de notre institutrice, on nous avait dispatchés dans les autres classes de l'école, j'avais, pour ma part, atterri, avec trois de mes camarades dans une classe de Fin d'Etudes (deux ans après le CM2 pour passer le Certificat d'Etudes pour ceux qui ne passaient pas en 6ème). Ça n'était pas "la crème qu'il y avait dans cette classe, mais pourtant, elle était très tranquille, parce qu'à la moindre incartade, le perturbateur se ramassait la règle métallique de l'instit sur le coin de la caboche, ça calmait  

L'année suivante, j'étais en CM2, là, le perturbateur s'entendait intimer "mets tes doigts comme ça !" &#8230; Ça calmait aussi re-

Maintenant, on alourdit les responsabilités disciplinaires des enseignants, tout en leur supprimant les uns après les autres, tous les moyens de faire respecter leur autorité, les sanctions prises à l'encontre des pires individus sont considérées par ceux ci comme des récompenses (chouette, une semaine d'exclusion, je vais pouvoir aller faire toutes les conneries dont j'ai envie !).

Quoi de surprenant que notre jeunesse parte en déliquescence ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de rire en lisant cet autre article, paru l'été dernier dans _Le Courrier Picard _(http://www.courrier-picard.fr/courrier/Actualites/Info-regionale/A-9-ans-il-seme-la-terreur), à propos d'une autre petite terreur de 9 ans :

"Le dernier incident en date remonte à mardi matin. Pris d&#8217;une crise de nerfs, l&#8217;enfant est pris en charge par les pompiers. La police intervient. Mais ce n&#8217;est rien à côté de ce que racontent les parents.

L&#8217;enfant aurait fracturé le nez d&#8217;une fillette de 9 ans, insulté des professeurs, des femmes de service.

*Le directeur de l&#8217;école, dépassé par les événements, a quitté l&#8217;école hier matin lorsqu&#8217;il a vu l&#8217;enfant perturbateur dans son enceinte. Il n&#8217;a plus donné signe de vie depuis, ni à ses collègues de travail, ni à sa hiérarchie, ni à l&#8217;inspection d&#8217;académie à Saint-Quentin qui n&#8217;a pas répondu à nos sollicitations*."

Le dirlo qui s'esquive... Père Ubu, Mère Ubu, soyez les bienvenus dans l'éducation nationale !


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

Des pièces pour nos Mac fabriquées en Savoie. 

http://tdg.ch/economie/entreprises/...sauve-une-entreprise-genevoise/story/10403102


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2012)

*Tous sur France Inter pour écouter Philippe Druillet jusqu'à 18h, génial * 

Sinon y a le Podcast


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Des pièces pour nos Mac fabriquées en Savoie.
> 
> http://tdg.ch/economie/entreprises/...sauve-une-entreprise-genevoise/story/10403102




Achetez Français, c'est pas ce que dit grandes oreilles ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2012)

*FAMINE  Larmée nord-coréenne revoit ses exigences de taille*

_Face à une génération d'appelés rachitiques, les dirigeants nord-coréens ont décidé d'abaisser la taille minimale requise pour intégrer l'armée, de 145 à 142 centimètres. "Il y avait trop de garçons trop petits qui ne répondaient pas aux exigences sur la taille", a indiqué une source nord-coréenne au site Daily NK, géré par des transfuges nord-coréens et édité à Séoul._

Quel pays terrifiant...


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2012)

Ah oui quand même. Quand la population mondiale grandit à vue d'oeil, les nord coréens rapetissent. Il y a vraiment quelque chose qui cloche là.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

10 ans d'armée.....


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2012)

Sarkozy est venu en meurthe et mozelle


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sarkozy est venu en *meurtre* et mozelle



Et il vit encore ?


----------



## Madalvée (3 Avril 2012)

Ça ne serait pas arrivé si les gars de l'UMP avaient lu La Princesse de Cl*ai*ves.


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2012)

*zzzz*


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et il vit encore ?



Maudit correcteur qui connaît le meurtre mais la Meurthe....


----------



## da capo (3 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> *zzzz*



plagiaire


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2012)

Le powerpoint©, aka slideware, c'est le mal


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2012)

> L'archidiocèse auquel il appartient, a demandé à police d'analyser la clé USB : elle ne contenait que du porno gay



Sacré curé !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Sacré curé !
> Hé, hé, hé.



Il court, le furet !


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2012)

da capo a dit:


> plagiaire



Assistant plagiste


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2012)

Snif, Marshall s'est éteint.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2012)

*Le beaujolais, champion de la supraconductivité*


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2012)

enfin un truc utile pour le beaujolais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Avril 2012)

macinside a dit:


> enfin un truc utile pour le beaujolais



Ba, faut pas non plus tout mélanger mackie (surtout les mauvais vins), il y a de trés bons crus dans le Beaujolais. Il faut simplement laisser leur vin nouveau pour lexportation...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2012)

12 milliards de dollars dans la voiture ....  





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ba, faut pas non plus tout mélanger mackie (surtout les mauvais vins), il y a de trés bons crus dans le Beaujolais. Il faut simplement laisser leur vin nouveau pour lexportation...


+1


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> 12 milliards de dollars dans la voiture ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince, moi qui voulais passer par le viaduc de Millau avec mon cochon-tirelire pour les vacances, je crois que je vais choisir un autre itinéraire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2012)

*Les services secrets grecs victimes d'un escroc*

Les services grecs avaient versé en 2008 sept fois le prix des systèmes de mise sur écoute que leur fournisseur grec s'était procurés pour environ 1 milliard d'euros auprès de la société allemande Syborg.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> 12 milliards de dollars dans la voiture ....



L'article précise qu'il s'agit de faux T-Bonds américains. 

Mais bientôt, il sera difficile de distinguer les vrais des faux :

La dette américaine dépasse les 100% du PIB pour la première fois depuis la Seconde guerre mondiale


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2012)

Et bah bravo les jeunes 

Les jeunes y veulent soit devenir fonctionnaire, comme si c'était un métier (la peur du marché de l'emploi, les cons...) ou soit des stars. Je me demande ce qui peut les attirer chez la peste blonde ?? L'islamophobie ? Y en a marre des arabes y en a trop ? Yep possible... surtout que fonctionnaire dans leur bouche ça sonne "prof", du coup ils doivent flipper d'avoir des classes pleines d'arabes, je vois que ça  Pourtant les élèves, globalement ils pensent que les profs sont pauvres... du coup si c'est juste la "sécurité" de l'emploi, bah ça fait rêver autant de rêve et d'ambition !!


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2012)

Faut pas croire tout ce que disent les journaux, et encore moins quand ils interprètent les sondages pour faire vendre.

Qu'ils commencent par indiquer les marges d'erreurs, et on en reparle.


----------



## Madalvée (10 Avril 2012)

Hé oui, une certaine pédagogie prétendait en faire des révolutionnaires en leur vidant la tête, et voilà le résultat, une jeunesse réac et intolérante.


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2012)

Vous avez raison, c'était mieux avant.


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Hé oui, une certaine pédagogie prétendait en faire des révolutionnaires en leur vidant la tête, et voilà le résultat, une jeunesse réac et intolérante.



Wahou.... :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2012)

Et voilà, c'est encore nous qu'on va rendre responsables...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

Après le "sida mental" de Louis Pauwels, les élucubrations de Mal-lavée.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

Jean-Luc Mélenchon progresse aussi chez les 18-24.


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2012)

Avoir de telles conclusions à partir de cet article, c'est assez grotesque. Rien sur l'abstention, rien sur les choix pas encore faits, les pourcentages ne portent que sur les choix exprimés d'une partie d'electorat qui se decide tardivement et cerise sur le gâteau, on compare avec des avec des sondages sortie des urnes. Du grand art


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Avoir de telles conclusions à partir de cet article, c'est assez grotesque. Rien sur l'abstention, rien sur les choix pas encore faits, les pourcentages ne portent que sur les choix exprimés d'une partie d'electorat qui se decide tardivement et cerise sur le gâteau, on compare avec des avec des sondages sortie des urnes. Du grand art


Ca fait plaisir de lire ça. Je me trouvais un peu seul sur le créneau 'prenons du recul'.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca fait plaisir de lire ça. Je me trouvais un peu seul sur le créneau 'prenons du recul'.



comment veux tu, comment veux tu que je t'.......  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h32 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Avoir de telles conclusions à partir de cet article, c'est assez grotesque...



Ba, personnellement, j'y trouve une certaine logique par rapport aux réactions que je peux lire dans ce fil depuis un petit moment...  :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2012)

*Séisme de magnitude 8,7 au large de l'Indonésie*

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc000905e.php#details
http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...sme-au-large-de-l-indonesie_1683537_3244.html
Et c'est reparti...


----------



## Fìx (11 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Séisme de magnitude 8,7 au large de l'Indonésie*
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc000905e.php#details
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...sme-au-large-de-l-indonesie_1683537_3244.html
> Et c'est reparti...



Putain!!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------

D'après c'que j'viens de relire à propos de 2004, le séisme à l'époque avait provoqué le tsunami seulement 20min après ....

Ça fait bien plus de 20min maintenant... Y'a du nouveau?


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Putain!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------
> 
> ...



En tous cas selon le bulletin de leur institut sismologique le risque est de &#8220;0&#8221; (consulter le _Tsunami bulletin_ nº1 à la date d&#8217;aujourd&#8217;hui en haut de la liste).


----------



## Fìx (11 Avril 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> En tous cas selon le bulletin de leur institut sismologique le risque est de 0 (consulter le _Tsunami bulletin_ nº1 à la date daujourdhui en haut de la liste).



Eh beh..... une telle différence alors que niveau conditions, on n'est qu'à 0,6 de différence sur l'échelle de richter et à 3000m de différence de fond?! 

Y'a la distance peut-être qui explique celà? 




Encore que, à l'époque ça avait même touché l'Afrique (dans une moindre mesure bien sûr)....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Eh beh..... une telle différence alors que niveau conditions, on n'est qu'à 0,6 de différence sur l'échelle de richter



Ben, l'échelle de Richter n'est pas linéaire, tu sais, une différence de 1 degré en plus implique qu'un séisme est trois fois plus important qu'avec 1degré de moins, alors 0,6 degré en moins, ça nous donne à peu près un séisme deux fois moins important !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2012)

Heureusement, un séisme sous-marin ne provoque pas forcément un tsunami. Le problème est qu'il y aura forcément des répliques...


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Heureusement, un séisme sous-marin ne provoque pas forcément un tsunami. Le problème est qu'il y aura forcément des répliques...



Que voulez-vous dire par "forcément" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Que voulez-vous dire par "forcément" ?



"Obligatoirement", "impérativement", "dans tous les cas", "avec certitude".

Bon, d'accord, il reste une chance infime pour qu'il n'y ait pas de répliques, ça serait qu'une météorite géante percute la terre avant qu'elles ne se manifestent, par exemple, mais statistiquement parlant, ça parait très peu probable !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2012)

_Un fort séisme ne produit pas nécessairement un tsunami : tout dépend de la manière (vitesse, surface, etc) avec laquelle la topographie sous-marine (bathymétrie) évolue aux alentours de la faille et transmet la déformation à la colonne d'eau sous-jacente.

_Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsunami

Par contre, un puissant tremblement de terre produit toujours des ajustements locaux consécutifs à la secousse principale (répliques). Voir à cet égard les commentaires d'un spécialiste sur le séisme japonais de 2011 et le tsunami qui a suivi : 
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/en...-du-seisme-peuvent-durer-des-mois_971435.html


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2012)

Il n'y a donc personne qui force ces évènements à se produire. Ouf !


----------



## Fìx (11 Avril 2012)

Oh pitin on a eu chaud!!!!!   



			
				Le Parisien a dit:
			
		

> *Le souvenir du tsunami de 2004 dans toutes les têtes*
> 
> *Des vagues allant jusqu'à 80 cm* avaient touché les côtes d'Indonésie dans l'après-midi, après le séisme qui s'est produit au large de la côte ouest de Sumatra. La réplique est survenue à 10h43 GMT (12h43 en France) à seulement 16 km de profondeur et à 615 km de Banda Aceh, la capitale de la province d'Aceh. En Thaïlande, les autorités ont indiqué qu'*une vague de 10 centimètres* avait touché l'île de Koh Miang au large de la côte ouest du pays ce mercredi après-midi. Par ailleurs, l'aéroport international de Phuket, station balnéaire mondialement connue, devait rester fermé quelques heures.





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Il n'y a donc personne qui force ces évènements à se produire. Ouf !



Deux acceptions possibles de "forcément" :

1. Par une conséquence inéluctable, synonyme de nécessairement, inévitablement (usage actuel, qui est déjà celui d'Amiel  en 1866, de Huysmans en 1879, selon le TLFI).

2. En y étant forcé, contraint (usage vieilli, bien que de très bonne origine, qui semble avoir survécu jusqu'au milieu du XIXe siècle, peut-être même bien au-delà si l'on en croit loustic).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> usage vieilli, bien que de très bonne origine



Usage a vieilli et il a de bonnes origines. A tous les coups Usage est devenu conservateur. M'étonnerait pas qu'il vote à droite celui-là.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2012)

_" Ils n'avaient pas besoin de faire cela, d'escalader le mur, c'était stupide de payer cela de sa vie. "  _a déclaré Margot Honecker , 85 ans, lors d'une interview accordée à des journalistes à propos des citoyens voulant passer à l&#8217;ouest . Cette personne fait également remarquer que les 1500&#8364; de retraite que lui octroie la République fédérale est une somme _" honteusement insuffisante "_ .

http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...r-les-victimes-de-la-rda-etaient-stupides.php


----------



## woulf (12 Avril 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> _" Ils n'avaient pas besoin de faire cela, d'escalader le mur, c'était stupide de payer cela de sa vie. "  _a déclaré Margot Honecker , 85 ans, lors d'une interview accordée à des journalistes à propos des citoyens voulant passer à louest . Cette personne fait également remarquer que les 1500 de retraite que lui octroie la République fédérale est une somme _" honteusement insuffisante "_ .
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...r-les-victimes-de-la-rda-etaient-stupides.php



En tous cas, elle a la gueule de l'emploi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2012)

woulf a dit:


> En tous cas, elle a la gueule de l'emploi...


Mouarf.
On t'aurait mis la même photo sur une info sur la gagnante d'un concours de pâtisserie que tu aurais pensé la même chose. Ca s'appelle l'Effet Koulechov


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouarf.
> On t'aurait mis la même photo sur une info sur la gagnante d'un concours de pâtisserie que tu aurais pensé la même chose. Ca s'appelle l'Effet Koulechov



Ah ? Pour la pâtisserie je croyais que c'était l'effet Kouglof... :rateau:

Finalement z'êtes tout de même pas trop nazes sur MacGé parce que sur les sites d'infos où il y a cette interview, on a le droit dès les premiers commentaires à des trucs du genre "Elle va inspirer Mélenchon", "Si Mélenchon était président il en ferait son premier ministre" etc.

Bon enfin les quelques vieux réacs qui trainent ici n'ont peut-être pas encore dit leur dernier mot...


----------



## woulf (12 Avril 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouarf.
> On t'aurait mis la même photo sur une info sur la gagnante d'un concours de pâtisserie que tu aurais pensé la même chose. Ca s'appelle l'Effet Koulechov



Ouais ben si ça avait été la gagnante d'un concours de pâtisserie, j'aurais trouvé qu'elle tirait drôlement la gueule, Tatie Danielle :mouais:


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bon enfin les quelques vieux réacs qui trainent ici n'ont peut-être pas encore dit leur dernier mot...



'spèce de gauchiste intolérant !



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)

da capo a dit:


> 'spèce de gauchiste intolérant !



Pas gaucho. Anar. Salement anar. Le camp des éternels perdants.


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Pas gaucho. Anar. Salement anar.



chhuuuuutttt !!!

tu vas nous les faire fuir !


----------



## Madalvée (12 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bon enfin les quelques vieux réacs qui trainent ici n'ont peut-être pas encore dit leur dernier mot...



Ben oui, j'vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal à avoir installé un parcours sportif en pleine capitale, à l'Ouest ils étaient tous obèses.
J'ai bon ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2012)

Elle voulait encore faire l'amour, il appelle la police


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bon enfin les quelques vieux réacs qui trainent ici n'ont peut-être pas encore dit leur dernier mot...



Mais y'en a t-il des vieux réacs, ici, comme tu dis. Je sais pas, c'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas mélanchiste qu'on est réac ou qu'on poste des liens du Figaro qu'on est de droite, de libération de gauche, ce serait trop facile. Pour ma part, je lis un peu de tout, je suis pas sectaire, et dans plusieurs langues.



Madalvée a dit:


> Ben oui, j'vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal à avoir installé un parcours sportif en pleine capitale, à l'Ouest ils étaient tous obèses.
> J'ai bon ?



Sympa le parcours sportif, j'aurai pas voulu m'y essayer ou tester l'adresse au tir des VoPos. 

Je trouve quand même surprenant de voir que le temps n'a pas eu d'effet sur M.Honecker. Elle ne regrette rien, les opposants au régime, _des criminels, _bref une actualité amusante... Ou pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2012)

Bavure publicitaire de KFC après l'alerte au tsunami

_Un peu de poulet en regardant le tsunami ? Le groupe de restauration rapide KFC a présenté ses excuses pour avoir invité sur Facebook les Thaïlandais à suivre le tsunami à la télévision, en bénéficiant d'une offre promotionnelle pour le dîner._


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2012)

ça n'a aucun gout KFC (juste comme ça)


----------



## Madalvée (12 Avril 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle voulait encore faire l'amour, il appelle la police



Évidemment, c'est jamais à moi que ça arrive ces choses-là.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Évidemment, c'est jamais à moi que ça arrive ces choses-là.



Tu verras (tu verrais), quand tu es vide, tu es vide, y a un moment c'est plus possible


----------



## subsole (13 Avril 2012)

Plouf ......


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2012)

Les observateurs internationaux n'ont rien compris : il ne s'agissait que d'un feu d'artifice pour célébrer le centième anniversaire de Kim Il-sung.


----------



## subsole (13 Avril 2012)

_"De son côté, Kaspersky Lab, l'un des éditeurs de logiciels antivirus qui analysent activement Flashback, a retiré son outil gratuit de suppression de malware après que l'on apprenne que l'utilitaire effaçait certains des paramétrages des utilisateurs"_  Trop fort Kaspersky 

 => lemondeinformatique


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Plouf ......



Pour moi c'est la preuve qu'ils ( les nord-coréens ) ne maitrisent pas la technologie aérospatiale et balistique. Par précaution le ministère de la Défense japonais avait fait déployé des missiles intercepteur Patriot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2012)

Le babouin de Guinée, un être doué pour l'orthographe

Ben merde alors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Le babouin de Guinée, un être doué pour l'orthographe
> 
> Ben merde alors...



Qu'est-ce qui t'étonne là dedans ? On a bien confié le devenir de l'Éducation Nationale à un ministre, c'est pourtant bien moins intelligent qu'un babouin, un ministre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui t'étonne là dedans ? On a bien confié le devenir de l'Éducation Nationale à un ministre, c'est pourtant bien moins intelligent qu'un babouin, un ministre !



Meuh non !

Il s'y connaissait en animal, il a bossé dans le mamouth à c'qu'on dit...


----------



## subsole (14 Avril 2012)

Les bots seront bientôt remplacés par des babouins derrière un clavier.
Ils rédigeront également les emails de phishing, et là ça fera des ravages.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Le babouin de Guinée, un être doué pour l'orthographe
> 
> Ben merde alors...



Je l'avais relevé aussi, mais je l'ai pas posté, marre de voir des expériences à la con alors qu'on est pas foutu de dépenser quelques centimes par tête pour éradiquer le paludisme, entre autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2012)

Allez une fois ! On s'amuse comme des fous en Belgique !

[YOUTUBE]vqcj7OKE0mE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------

Et tout ça, ça donne faim !

http://www.retaildetail.be/fr/f-bel...t-le-plus-grand-producteur-de-frites-au-monde

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

Flûte ! Grillé par Gloup Gloup dans "les images animées sympas" !:rateau:
Mes excuses, Gloup Gloup !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je l'avais relevé aussi, mais je l'ai pas posté, marre de voir des expériences à la con alors qu'on est pas foutu de dépenser quelques centimes par tête pour éradiquer le paludisme, entre autres.



Voilà une remarque bien peu réfléchie... 

Que cette expérience soit drôle ne signifie pas qu'elle est sans intérêt. Elle n'a d'abord probablement pas coûté très cher si l'on en croit sa description, comme la plupart des recherches en  éthologie. De plus, au-delà de son aspect cocasse qui m'avait fait sourire, son intérêt scientifique est loin d'être négligeable. Elle invite à ne pas considérer les règles de l'orthographe comme de pures constructions conventionnelles (ce qu'elles sont évidemment aussi à bien des égards), mais mettant aussi en uvre des mécanismes cérébraux, des connexions neuronales, bref des aptitudes intellectuelles, antérieures non seulement à l'écriture, mais à l'acquisition du langage articulé. Elle peut intéresser aussi bien les primatologues, les linguistes que les spécialistes de la dyslexie. Bref, ce n'est en rien une expérience à la con... 

Il y a dans nos sociétés d'autres dépenses plus importantes et bien moins utiles qui pourraient être affectées à la lutte contre le paludisme. Les 136 médicaments répertoriés en 2011 comme ayant un "service médical rendu" insuffisant (c'est-à-dire inutiles) cumulaient plus de 300 millions d' de chiffre d'affaires par an, soit un coût d'une quarantaine de millions pour l'assurance maladie.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Voilà une remarque bien peu réfléchie...
> 
> Que cette expérience soit drôle ne signifie pas qu'elle est sans intérêt. Elle n'a d'abord probablement pas coûté très cher si l'on en croit sa description, comme la plupart des recherches en  éthologie. De plus, au-delà de son aspect cocasse qui m'avait fait sourire, son intérêt scientifique est loin d'être négligeable. Elle invite à ne pas considérer les règles de l'orthographe comme de pures constructions conventionnelles (ce qu'elles sont évidemment aussi à bien des égards), mais mettant aussi en &#339;uvre des mécanismes cérébraux, des connexions neuronales, bref des aptitudes intellectuelles, antérieures non seulement à l'écriture, mais à l'acquisition du langage articulé. Elle peut intéresser aussi bien les primatologues, les linguistes que les spécialistes de la dyslexie. Bref, ce n'est en rien une expérience à la con...
> 
> Il y a dans nos sociétés d'autres dépenses plus importantes et bien moins utiles qui pourraient être affectées à la lutte contre le paludisme. Les 136 médicaments répertoriés en 2011 comme ayant un "service médical rendu" insuffisant (c'est-à-dire inutiles) cumulaient plus de 300 millions d'&#8364; de chiffre d'affaires par an, soit un coût d'une quarantaine de millions pour l'assurance maladie.


Pleinement d'accord avec toi. Le bon gros bon sens qui refuse toute recherche un tant soit peu fondamentale au nom de leur inutilité... bon...
Par contre, je reste sceptique sur le fameux "service médical rendu". Ne pas oublier la tendance de nos chers médecins à mépriser purement et simplement tout ce qui tient de la prévention et leur tendance, plus inquiétante, à ne vouloir considérer comme médicament que des substances bien tape dur avec effets secondaires à l'avenant en négligeant tout ce qui est peut-être d'une efficacité plus légère, mais souvent suffisante et avec bien moins d'effets secondaires. Étrangement, par contre l'homéopathie court toujours et on se demande bien au nom de quel principe (et ont continue à la confondre, jusque sur les boîtes avec la phytothérapie avec laquelle elle n'a rien à voir). En même temps c'est un peu le mot d'ordre de la pharmacie : du gros-velu-qui-cogne-bien-dur et du vous-inquiétez-pas-c'est-pas-dangereux-d'ailleurs-ça-ne-soigne-même-pas...

Je connais quelques médicaments que les médecins ont dans le pif pour des raisons qui me semblent un peu discutables, même si ça part souvent d'un souci légitime de ne pas arnaquer leurs clients. Qu'ils se questionnent sur l'intérêt des antidépresseurs avant d'être prêts à dégommer le seul qui semble peu dangereux. Qu'ils se questionnent aussi sur les produits de synthèse avant de considérer comme sans intérêt des veinotoniques qui relèvent plus du complément alimentaire (ce n'est pas une critique, mais un compliment) que du médicament.

Et pour revenir à la psychiatrie, qu'ils dégagent définitivement ces merdes d'électrochocs et ont pourra commencer à causer entre gens civilisés... N'ouvrez pas des revues spécialisées et destinées au psychiatres d'ailleurs : il y a une pub pour une bombe nucléaire psychique toutes les deux pages...

Quand au final ce ne sont pas les politiques qui décident sur la base d'études qui datent parfois de vingt ans... 

Alors bon...


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

@about tsunaclowneries 

L'échelle de richter mesure les degats et "impacts" (apres coup), il faudrait arreter avec ces conneries d'expresser la force d'un tremblement de terre avec richter. Un petit tremblement de terre ridicule dans une zone favella et tu atteints l'echelle maximum, ca n'a rien a voir avec la reelle force et amplitude, ce qui est de toute facon difficilement quantifiable sans borne.

De plus 3000m de flotte sur une onde oui c'est important (voir masse gravit® et longueur d'onde) , ansi que la nature de tous les materiaux que cette onde sera ammenée a rencontrer: vitesse, reflexion, divergence, les impacts ne sont jamais lineaires et sont sur 3 dimensions donc les petits cercles concentriques ... c'est du iPQ

NOTA BENETS:
c'est de la physique de lycée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2012)

Et ben moi il m'est déjà arrivé d'être bourré jusqu'à 9,4 sur l'échelle de Maitre Kanter.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Les médocs tout ça tout ça



Je suis MALA-DEU, complètement MALA-DEU !


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> ...les médecins ont ... un souci légitime de ne pas arnaquer leurs clients...


"Clients" est un bien vilain mot qui remplace de plus en plus souvent le mot "patients".
Mais comme nous tous, les médecins ont besoin d'argent donc de clients.
L'argent gangrène la société et restera pour longtemps encore d'actualité, amusant ... ou pas.

... à moins que ...


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

loustic a dit:


> "Clients" est un bien vilain mot qui remplace de plus en plus souvent le mot "patients".
> Mais comme nous tous, les médecins ont besoin d'argent donc de clients.
> L'argent gangrène la société et restera pour longtemps encore d'actualité, amusant ... ou pas.
> 
> ... à moins que ...



 concept vaseux le travail est un échange et cela depuis le debut de l'humanit®, donc il faudrait que certains soient des benyouiouis travaillant pour keude et que d'autres en profitent parce c'est juste (les peignes zizi appelent ca "entre aide"), c'est plutot cette idée perfide de gratuité et du tout et n'importe quoi, l'idolatrie de l'abus et du vol [qui a remplacée le droit et les acquis, civisme, entre aide (vient juste de rappeler les fondements autre part) et cetera], qui gangrène la société mais les gens preferent accuser le tiers exclu sorte de leviatan que l'on appellerait argent, les riches, le systeme, la mondialisation, toujours plus facile que de se regarder dans le mirroir des realités.

chouraver tout ce que tu peux est un sport national (demande aux grecs qui chialent, ca fait 25 ans que des gens intelligents en parlent, merde c'est arrivé... vous allez me faire pleurer...),  amusant ... ou pas, et le sarkozisme a joué un effet de loupe merci le nain pour avoir montré la voie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Flûte ! Grillé par Gloup Gloup dans "les images animées sympas" !:rateau:
> Mes excuses, Gloup Gloup !



Rhooo ! Et tu es belge, en plus ! Mais nan, il ne t'a pas "grillé", il t'a "frit, une fois" !


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> L'échelle de richter mesure les degats et "impacts" (apres coup)



Intéressant, j'apprends quelque chose merci ! 
Pourtant il n'est pas rare qu'on voit ensuite associer à la magnitude "la force de ce tremblement de terre ! La puissance !".


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2012)

(attention, je passe en mode P 77  )

C'est encore autre chose : historiquement l'échelle de Richter a été créée pour mesurer la *magnitude* des tremblements de terre *californiens*.
Et l'étendue des dégats est elle mesurée par l'*intensité* du tremblement de terre.

Messieurs les journalistes font donc une double erreur quand ils parlent d'un _tremblement de terre en Asie d'une intensité de tant sur l'échelle de Richter_

Tout comme parler d'un tsunami en Atlantique : c'est reservé au Pacifique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> (attention, je passe en mode P 77  )
> 
> C'est encore autre chose : historiquement l'échelle de Richter a été créée pour mesurer la *magnitude* des tremblements de terre *californiens*.
> Et l'étendue des dégats est elle mesurée par l'*intensité* du tremblement de terre.
> ...



(attention, je passe en mode "mouton noir"   )

Toi, tu aurais du lire l'article de Wikipedia jusqu'au bout, parce que si cette échelle a bien été conçue pour mesurer la magnitude des tremblements de terre californiens, rien n'interdit de l'employer pour mesurer la magnitude d'autres phénomènes ailleurs (à condition de bien évaluer la constante de calibration des sismographes employés), simplement, le problème est que "magnitude" (ou aussi "énergie au foyer"), "amplitude" et "niveau des dégâts provoqués" (ce dernier paramètre dépendant de la magnitude locale du séisme, de la géologie locale, de l'occupation locale des sols et, le cas échéant de la qualité des constructions) sont trois notions différentes (et ce, pour n'aborder le problème que sous l'angle des dommages directs, tsunamis, raz de marée ou autres étant des dommages "induits" : le séisme provoque un raz de marée, mais pas de dégâts, le raz de marée, lui, provoque des dégâts), et il est vrai que les journalistes ont tendance à vouloir tout mesurer à l'aune de cette seule échelle, ce qui n'est absolument pas pertinent.


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2012)

Ferré !


----------



## tatouille (15 Avril 2012)

oui tu peux utiliser richter partout mais pas pour mesurer ce que les gens en faite voudraient savoir "la puissance", non. Un sismographe te donne l'activité en un point; l'important c'est d'avoir un réseau qui quadrille une zone (borne), ce que je disais par: difficilement mesurable: connaitre le point de reference (epicentre) aucun materiel ne peut resister a de telle pression, et deuxièmement  savoir: quand? cette equation ne sera probablement jamais connue beaucoup ont essayé d'élaborer des modeles de prediction mais pour l'instant nada et je ne crois pas que cela puisse etre connu, pour te dire certains pensent qu'en 1906 a San Francisco ce n'était point si violent "pas un Big One", mais ce sont en faite les structures précaires et le feu qui sont responsables de la destruction de la ville, on en revient a tsunami versus tremblement de terre, point important comme la Turquie, les tremblements de terres ne sont pas tres violents dans cette region, mais la nature de l'habitat les rend tres destructeur et donc meurtrier, l'échelle de Richter grimpe et ce n'est pas de sa faute elle est faite pour ca.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Ferré !



--> leo,  mince c'est ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> --> leo,  mince c'est ici



Toi, on sent bien que tu n'est pas très ferré en romualderies


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi faire compliqué ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi faire compliqué ?



Je suis enchanté. Bel exemple à suivre.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi faire compliqué ?



Mélanchoniste!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2012)

Apparemment, aux Pays-Bas aussi ce sont des mélanchonistes, vu ce qu'ils écrivent sur l'Europe et son mirifique fonds de secours...  

Lillusion qui valait mille milliards


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Je suis enchanté. Bel exemple à suivre.



Je vais peut-être penser à émigrer moi, comme mon père en son temps


_Je guète depuis un moment le prix des billets pour l'islande (vraiment pas cher le séjour avec Icelandair)._


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2012)

Si on vit en Islande, on est vraiment obligé d'écouter Bjork ?


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2012)

Après avoir avalé une certaine quantité d'Aquavit, je crois qu'on peut tout entendre.


Et parfois tout rendre aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Après avoir avalé une certaine quantité d'Aquavit, je crois qu'on peut tout entendre.


Rien ne me suffit pour Bjork.


----------



## Madalvée (16 Avril 2012)

"Plus fort que moi, tumeur"
S.J, 4/10/2011


----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Et bah bravo les jeunes
> 
> Les jeunes y veulent soit devenir fonctionnaire, comme si c'était un métier (la peur du marché de l'emploi, les cons...) ou soit des stars. Je me demande ce qui peut les attirer chez la peste blonde ?? L'islamophobie ? Y en a marre des arabes y en a trop ? Yep possible... surtout que fonctionnaire dans leur bouche ça sonne "prof", du coup ils doivent flipper d'avoir des classes pleines d'arabes, je vois que ça  Pourtant les élèves, globalement ils pensent que les profs sont pauvres... du coup si c'est juste la "sécurité" de l'emploi, bah ça fait rêver autant de rêve et d'ambition !!





yvos a dit:


> Avoir de telles conclusions à partir de cet article, c'est assez grotesque. Rien sur l'abstention, rien sur les choix pas encore faits, les pourcentages ne portent que sur les choix exprimés d'une partie d'electorat qui se decide tardivement et cerise sur le gâteau, on compare avec des avec des sondages sortie des urnes. Du grand art




...et bien voilà: les tendances évoquées ont été extraites d'un sous effectif atteignant bravement les 200 personnes.

Bref, de la grosse murde


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Bref, de la grosse murde



Comme *TOUS* les sondages

----------------------------​
aïe, le niveau d'orthographe !

Pas grave, on n'a qu'à baisser le niveau d'exigence, et ça va s'arranger


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2012)

1er effet des élections françaises


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 1er effet des élections françaises



Dans le tas, vous trouverez peut-être de quoi constituer un gouvernement durable


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 1er effet des élections françaises



hé hé... ceci dit, vous ferez moins les malins quand celui-là reviendra (enfin) chez vous...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> hé hé... ceci dit, vous ferez moins les malins quand celui-là reviendra (enfin) chez vous...  :rateau:




:affraid::affraid::affraid: Heu Non merci, vous pouvez le garder :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Dans le tas, vous trouverez peut-être de quoi constituer un gouvernement durable


En même temps, un pays qui tient presque deux ans sans gouvernement et n'a pas plus de problèmes que chez nous, voire même moins... Je crois qu'on a des questions à se poser, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Dans le tas, vous trouverez peut-être de quoi constituer un gouvernement durable


Des Français dans un gouvernement belge? Pas demain la veille. Par contre aux prochaines élections communales, ils peuvent être élus. 

Et puis nos gouvernements sont durables, c'est au moment de la formation que ça coince.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et puis nos gouvernements sont durables, c'est au moment de la formation que ça coince.



Donc chez vous, c'est le contraire de chez nous, alors : chez nous, le développement n'est pas un problème, c'est sa durabilité qui est sujette à caution, tandis que chez vous, la durabilité, ça va mais elle est difficile à développer 

:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2012)

On vit une époque formidable, saison 2012, épisode 3571


----------



## Fìx (17 Avril 2012)

Le radar qui insultait les automobilistes


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2012)

C'est dans mon coin, ce radar.
Je trouve terrifiant les commentaires du Courrier Picard (comme souvent) et des responsables : on n'est pas là pour insulter les gens. Et le fait que des comiques roulent à 70 en plein village, ce n'est pas insultant ça ? Non, c'est juste meurtrier.

Je vis au bout d'un village et j'ai une gamine en bas âge. Le week-end des connards à moto passent visiblement à très haute vitesse dans le village. 
"Fuck you" c'est gentil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> "Fuck you" c'est gentil.



Oui, mais ce n'est pas français.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable, saison 2012, épisode 3571



Ouais, ben bienvenue dans le monde des petites astuces sordides pour pomper en sauvant ses fesses...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Oui, mais ce n'est pas français.


Vrai : et certains ne sont pas bilingues, et même picards donc l'équivalent ça devrait être "brun ! eh parigot"...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> (...) "brun ! eh parigot"...


Il y a très longtemps j'avais une copine (du Pas-de-Calais je crois bien) qui disait "du brun" pour "de la mer*e". 
Ça a le même sens ici ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2012)

*Des fillettes afghanes empoisonnées pour les éloigner de l'école*

Si on renonce à intervenir dans ce pays c'est une tragédie...
Si on persiste à intervenir dans ce pays c'est une tragédie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Il y a très longtemps j'avais une copine (du Pas-de-Calais je crois bien) qui disait "du brun" pour "de la mer*e".
> Ça a le même sens ici ?



L orthographe exacte est "du brin" .... ... Expression typique chez les chtis arff ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L orthographe exacte est "du brin" .... ... Expression typique chez les chtis arff ! :rateau:



"Bren" pour Pantagruel et son père.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2012)

Brun, brin, bren et bran en anglais, tout ça veut dire m*rde ! (ou caca)
Rien ne se crée, tout se transforme


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

Député populiste de merde : acte 1, acte 2. Je crois que je vais vomir. :sick:


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Il y a très longtemps j'avais une copine (du Pas-de-Calais je crois bien) qui disait "du brun" pour "de la mer*e".
> Ça a le même sens ici ?


Oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Brun, brin, bren et bran en anglais, tout ça veut dire m*rde ! (ou caca)
> Rien ne se crée, tout se transforme



Surtout ça...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Député populiste de merde : acte 1, acte 2. Je crois que je vais vomir. :sick:



Les réactions des lecteurs de l'acte 2 sont intéressantes.
Je ne savais pas que l'affaire Dutrou était encore si sensible en Belgique, et une théorie du complot à son propos si sujette à un débat plus qu'enflammé... Mais, tout de même, que certains arrivent à justifier la menace abjecte de la publication sur internet par un député, de photos d'autopsie d'enfants torturés, j'en suis pantois.

Sinon, j'ai eu un peu peur à la lecture du début de la deuxième réaction : "je suis favorable, a l'ouverture de tout ce qui doit l'etre.., ", mais il semble d'après la suite que son auteur parle surtout de dossiers. Un peu maladroit, quand même...


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Brun, brin, bren et bran en anglais...



"Bran" existe aussi en français.

Par exemple dans un pseudo-sonnet de Georges Fourest (1935)

...
Or maintenant la nuit envahit la cité :
bran pour le gaz ! et bran pour l'électricité !
...


----------



## tatouille (18 Avril 2012)

a ne pas confondre avec le branle bas de combat


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Les réactions des lecteurs de l'acte 2 sont intéressantes.
> Je ne savais pas que l'affaire Dutrou était encore si sensible en Belgique, et une théorie du complot à son propos si sujette à un débat plus qu'enflammé... Mais, tout de même, que certains arrivent à justifier la menace abjecte de la publication sur internet par un député, de photos d'autopsie d'enfants torturés, j'en suis pantois.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai eu un peu peur à la lecture du début de la deuxième réaction : "je suis favorable, a l'ouverture de tout ce qui doit l'etre.., ", mais il semble d'après la suite que son auteur parle surtout de dossiers. Un peu maladroit, quand même...


Oui l'affaire Dutroux a traumatisé la population : pas mal de parents n'ose pas laisser leurs enfants sans surveillance quand ils jouent dehors.

Pour ce qui est de la thèse complotiste, c'est une manipulation de l'extrème-droite qui a profité à l'époque du choc psychologique pour essayer de déstabiliser le pays. En bref, tout le monde (roi, famille royale, ministres, juges, députés, hommes d'affaire, etc) s'envoyait en l'air dans parties fines où il y aurait eu des enfants. Heureusement ça n'a pas marché.

Sinon la peste brune et les trolls ont toujours été très actifs dans les commentaires des sites d'actu, pas de quoi s'inquiéter.


----------



## g.robinson (19 Avril 2012)

Nouveau James Bond coule un bateau


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2012)

ceci explique cela...et inversement !

http://www.liberation.fr/societe/20...vent-de-moins-en-moins-d-alcool-au-bar_812892


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis :casse:*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Député populiste de merde : acte 1, acte 2. Je crois que je vais vomir. :sick:


Et bien ça y est, il l'a fait, il a sorti les photos. Mais quel con!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> ** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis :casse:*



Mué...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

RTBF  la première : le café serré de Laurence Bibot  

Quoi c'est pas de l'actualité?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> RTBF &#8211; la première : le café serré de Laurence Bibot
> Quoi c'est pas de l'actualité?


Arrrffff !!!!! C'est tellement vrai !!!

ps : Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gloup gloup


----------



## tatouille (21 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arrrffff !!!!! C'est tellement vrai !!!
> 
> ps : Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gloup gloup



[YOUTUBE]1Xlb-87CUG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2012)

Humour british ? :love:


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2012)

Pendant ce temps au Japon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2012)

À 4 ans, il tue son père pour une console de jeu


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À 4 ans, il tue son père pour une console de jeu



Celui là, il n' aurat que des 20/20 à l' école.


----------



## da capo (23 Avril 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Celui là, *il n' aurat* que des 20/20 à l' école.



Pour toi, c'est moins sûr ;p


----------



## Nephou (23 Avril 2012)

Dites, on est en terrasse, pas au comptoir ici  bougez pas le temps que je bricole un truc&#8230;

pour pouvez poursuivre ici : http://forums.macg.co/le-comptoir/e...i-pme-et-les-autres-1085662.html#post11414212


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2012)

Vietnam : mieux qu'un PV sur le pare-brise un policier sur le pare-brise !


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Avril 2012)

On a vu le même genre de cow-boy à Zaventem lors d'un contrôle de taxi, mais ici le pandore a dégainé et tiré au travers du pare-brise au risque de blesser soit le passager soit le chauffeur.
Bel exploit... félicité par ses chefs et ses pairs....c'est plus spectaculaire que de noter l'immatriculation du véhicule.
Bientôt ils vont dégainer avant de demander las papiers du véhicule.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Pendant ce temps au Japon



Alors ça c'est génial ! Les déchets d'uranium appauvri, lorsqu'ils brûlent, n'émettent pas de fumées radioactives ! On a enfin trouvé le moyen de se débarrasser de quelques déchets sans danger ! Merci les japonais !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors ça c'est génial ! Les déchets d'uranium appauvri, lorsqu'ils brûlent, n'émettent pas de fumées radioactives ! On a enfin trouvé le moyen de se débarrasser de quelques déchets sans danger ! Merci les japonais !



Heu... C'est pas exactement ça qui est rapporté ici...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2012)

*La France est (presque) sauvée*

Merci Spirou !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2012)

Parkings à Paris


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Parkings à Paris



Ouah le plouc !


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Parkings à Paris


Tiens, l'angelot dodu est vivant ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2012)

SNCB : retard sur la ligne Gand-Anvers


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> SNCB : retard sur la ligne Gand-Anvers


Bon OK, je ne l'aimais pas beaucoup comme chanteur ... mais je compatis quand même !:rateau:


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2012)

Lama rien a faire la


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2012)

Quand lama faché lui toujours faire ainsi.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Quand lama faché lui toujours faire ainsi.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2012)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles du Dalaï-Lama ?


----------



## Madalvée (24 Avril 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles du Dalaï-Lama ?



Il agit de concert avec son frère Serge.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Avril 2012)

Vous avez vu l'info  ? Alain Delon est entré dans un monastère Tibétain

Pour son initiation il fait des tâches ménagères pour l'instant, laver les robes, le sol, préparer les repas, servir à boire etc

D'ailleurs à ce propos on entend souvent dans le monastère

_Lama Delon vient nous servir à boire_ 

:rose: :love:


----------



## da capo (24 Avril 2012)

les employés nauraient pas cédé à un mouvement de panique mais se sont quand même tous posés des questions


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous avez vu l'info  ? Alain Delon est entré dans un monastère Tibétain
> 
> Pour son initiation il fait des tâches ménagères pour l'instant, laver les robes, le sol, préparer les repas, servir à boire etc
> 
> ...


Tu l'aurais pas piquée à Gotlib, celle-la ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Avril 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles du Dalaï-Lama ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2012)

Il voulait appeler son restaurant "Fuck you"...


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2012)

La vrai catastrophe de fukushima c'est maintenant  http://reflets.info/fukushima-le-de...tter&utm_campaign=Feed:+refletsinfo+(Reflets)


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2012)

Mouais&#8230; Fuck you shima&#8230;  

Sinon il y a l'histoire de ce renard dyslexique qui me ferait sourire s'il n'y avait cette ambiance de chasse en fond.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Mouais Fuck you shima
> 
> Sinon il y a l'histoire de ce renard dyslexique qui me ferait sourire s'il n'y avait cette ambiance de chasse en fond.



Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse exister de renard dyslexique, vu que pour être dyslexique, il faut savoir lire, or, les renards sont malins, mais pas à ce point là. Par contre, une renarde kleptomane, là    

Cela dit, ça pourrait aussi être un problème éducationnel, si, quand elle était petite, sa mère lui a montré une boule de pétanque en lui disant : "ma fille, ceci est un poulet !", ça expliquerait bien des choses :rateau:


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, ça pourrait aussi être un problème éducationnel, si, quand elle était petite, sa mère lui a montré une boule de pétanque en lui disant : "ma fille, ceci est un poulet !", ça expliquerait bien des choses :rateau:



Sacrément perverse le maman :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Sacrément perverse le maman :mouais:



Tu vois le mal partout, toi ! La vue (très) basse expliquerait la chose aussi aisément !


----------



## Madalvée (28 Avril 2012)

De là à ce qu'elle soit encore plus miro et ramène un rubix en disant "mon cube c'est du poulet"


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> De là à ce qu'elle soit encore plus miro et ramène un rubix en disant "mon cube c'est du poulet"&#8230;



Rubiks, béotien ! 

Cela dit, elle n'aurait rien inventé !


----------



## Berthold (28 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse exister de renard dyslexique, vu que pour être dyslexique, il faut savoir lire, or, les renards sont malins, mais pas à ce point là.



Mais non, c'est bien un cas de dyslexie.
Il suffit de lire le prince de Motordu, qui mangeait du boulet rôti, pour s'en rendre compte.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Ouah le plouc !



J'avoue que j'ai bien rigolé.

J'ai moins rigolé par contre quand j'ai appris que le conducteur n'a même pas eu un PV ... inadmissible.


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2012)

En même temps c'est pas interdit par le code de la route, de plus c'est incident fréquent


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2012)

Faut dire aussi que si les imbéciles d'architectes urbains perdaient cette manie de faire des bouches de métro et des entrées de parkings quasiment identiques &#8230; 

Maintenant, pour prendre un PV, il faut commettre une infraction, et confondre deux choses qui se ressemblent dans un environnement avec lequel on n'est pas familier, ce n'est pas une infraction !


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Rouler sur un trottoir, ce n'est pas une infraction ?


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2012)

Si les souvenir sont bon le trottoir est simulaire à un "bateau" à cet endroit la.

Il y a quelque année chez mes grands parents un papy avait pris la voie ferrée avec sa voiture à un passage à niveau et causé un accident, la gendarmie n'a jamais pu le poursuivre pour délit routier


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Avril 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Si les souvenir sont bon le trottoir est simulaire à un "bateau" à cet endroit la.
> 
> Il y a quelque année chez mes grands parents un papy avait pris la voie ferrée avec sa voiture à un passage à niveau et causé un accident, la gendarmie n'a jamais pu le poursuivre pour délit routier



Non c'est une infraction je suis catégorique, vu qu'une amie en scooter l'a déjà fait (valable pour les véhicules terreste à moteur) et en plus d'une amende, garde a vue et touché rectal. C'était avant la reforme sur la garde à vue. 

C'est beaucoup moins drôle.

Après est ce que le fait qu'il n'y ai pas de plot aurait pu lui permettre de contester peut être, surtout qu'il était étranger.


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2012)

À l'Auvergne c'est étrangé ? Tu a comme ami un ancien ministre de l'intérieur ?


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Avril 2012)

macinside a dit:


> À l'Auvergne c'est étrangé ? Tu a comme ami un ancien ministre de l'intérieur ?



Non je pensais que le jeune était suisse autant pour moi


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2012)

Bah oui on en parle pas assez, eux aussi ils souffrent et ça se voit sur leur gueule qui se tord de travers quand on commence à parler des maghrébiens, cette haine qui déforme leur visage et le rend si vilain...

La souffrance du lepéniste.



> [&#8230;]Ils souffrent, ces électeurs, parce qu&#8217;ils voient, dans leurs rues ou dans leurs téléviseurs, des femmes musulmanes qui portent un foulard. Ils souffrent parce qu&#8217;ils voient, dans leur rue ou dans leurs téléviseurs, des attroupements de musulmans priant sur la chaussée &#8211; mais ils souffrent plus encore à l&#8217;idée qu&#8217;une mosquée puisse être construite pour libérer ladite chaussée. Ils souffrent de voir des minarets - ou, le plus souvent, ils souffrent à l&#8217;idée qu&#8217;ils en verront un jour. Ils souffrent à l&#8217;idée qu&#8217;ils ont pu ingérer, «à l&#8217;insu de leur plein gré», de la viande dite halal. Ils souffrent de croiser des Noirs au volant d&#8217;une belle voiture, ils souffrent d&#8217;entendre des airs de rap sortir de ces voitures. Ils souffrent d&#8217;entendre des airs de raï, ils souffrent de voir un présentateur, un élu ou un écrivain noir, arabe, musulman, pénétrer l&#8217;enceinte sacrée de leur téléviseur. [&#8230;]




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

Je suis tombé là-dessus hier en surfant sur la fnac, un produit qui m'était suggéré :love: Tout ça parce que je venais d'acheter Francis le blaireau.

Interdit pendant 3 ans... ça laisse songeur quoi !! 
Rapidement j'ai vu apparaître le nom de Nadine Morano, qui trouvait cette bédé intolérable... la boucle était bouclée, on pouvait pas imaginer plus grossière caricature, Paf et Hencule d'un côté, Nadine Morano se battant comme une lionne sauvage qu'elle est pour que cette immonde sous merde soit tout simplement interdite :rateau:

Moi j'ai lu que 3 planches que je publie régulièrement, ça plait bcp en général, moi évidemment j'avais adoré.


----------



## fedo (30 Avril 2012)

tornade près de Toulouse !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

*Une insurrection anarchiste se déclenche dans un jeu en ligne*


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Une insurrection anarchiste se déclenche dans un jeu en ligne*


... ...


----------



## JPTK (1 Mai 2012)

Encore un riche qui admet qu'il ne paye pas assez d'impôts et qui réclame qu'on le taxe plus, c'est fou quand même 

C'est dingue tout de même qu'il faille que certains honnêtes riches soient obligés de faire des tribunes provocantes pour qu'on corrige un système qui marche sur la tête !! 

Stephen King "Taxez-moi, merde !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Encore un riche qui admet qu'il ne paye pas assez d'impôts et qui réclame qu'on le taxe plus, c'est fou quand même
> 
> C'est dingue tout de même qu'il faille que certains honnêtes riches soient obligés de faire des tribunes provocantes pour qu'on corrige un système qui marche sur la tête !!
> 
> Stephen King "Taxez-moi, merde !"



Non mais t'as pas fini, toi, espèce de foutriquet anarcho-gaucho-débilos ? Depuis quand les riches devraient-ils participer au financement de l'état ? c'est aux pauvres, de payer, les riches, ils sont là pour s'enrichir, et on ne s'enrichit pas en signant des chèques !

La preuve que les riches n'ont pas à payer d'impôt, c'est que l'état leur reverse sous l'une ou l'autre forme l'argent des impôts que paient les pauvres, c'est principalement ça qui les rend riches, donc les faire payer des impôts là dessus, ça reviendrait à les taxer sur l'argent que *tu* gagnes (indument, d'ailleurs, seuls les riches devraient être autorisés à gagner de l'argent). 

Salaud de pauvre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non mais t'as pas fini, toi, espèce de foutriquet anarcho-gaucho-débilos ? Depuis quand les riches devraient-ils participer au financement de l'état ? c'est aux pauvres, de payer, les riches, ils sont là pour s'enrichir, et on ne s'enrichit pas en signant des chèques !
> 
> La preuve que les riches n'ont pas à payer d'impôt, c'est que l'état leur reverse sous l'une ou l'autre forme l'argent des impôts que paient les pauvres, c'est principalement ça qui les rend riches, donc les faire payer des impôts là dessus, ça reviendrait à les taxer sur l'argent que *tu* gagnes (indument, d'ailleurs, seuls les riches devraient être autorisés à gagner de l'argent).
> 
> Salaud de pauvre !



La Vérité sort de la bouche des Modos...ou pas !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2012)

Fukushima hoaxhttp://sciences.blogs.liberation.fr...ax-sur-fukushima-et-ses-coeurs-en-fusion.html


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'argent des impôts que paient les pauvres



_Il faut prendre l'argent                    là où il se trouve, c'est-à-dire chez les pauvres. Bon                    d'accord, ils n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent, mais il y a                    beaucoup de pauvres.

_Alphonse Allais*
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> _Il faut prendre l'argent                    là où il se trouve, c'est-à-dire chez les pauvres. Bon                    d'accord, ils n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent, mais il y a                    beaucoup de pauvres.
> 
> _Alphonse Allais*
> *



Certes, Alphonse Allais, mais moi, j'en suis revenu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, Alphonse Allais, mais moi, j'en suis revenu



Fais gaffe, on va aussi t'imposer sur ce "revenu" là !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2012)

http://www.centrale3d.com/Virus-Le-religieux-plus-risque-que.html

Je l'savais !


http://www.centrale3d.com/Virus-Le-religieux-plus-risque-que.html


----------



## Madalvée (2 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> http://www.centrale3d.com/Virus-Le-religieux-plus-risque-que.html
> 
> Je l'savais !
> 
> ...



Certes mais éjaculer sur son MacBook Pro ça fait plus de dégâts qu'une attaque de Flashback


----------



## JPTK (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non mais t'as pas fini, toi, espèce de foutriquet anarcho-gaucho-débilos ? Depuis quand les riches devraient-ils participer au financement de l'état ? c'est aux pauvres, de payer, les riches, ils sont là pour s'enrichir, et on ne s'enrichit pas en signant des chèques !
> 
> La preuve que les riches n'ont pas à payer d'impôt, c'est que l'état leur reverse sous l'une ou l'autre forme l'argent des impôts que paient les pauvres, c'est principalement ça qui les rend riches, donc les faire payer des impôts là dessus, ça reviendrait à les taxer sur l'argent que *tu* gagnes (indument, d'ailleurs, seuls les riches devraient être autorisés à gagner de l'argent).
> 
> Salaud de pauvre !



 N'empêche que le mec le dit, vu l'aberration du système, il reverse son argent à des associations caritatives, là où l'Etat s'est désengagé, c'est le privé, l'individu qui prend le relais et c'est bel et bien ce que voulait Reagan, Tatcher et j'en passe... après c'est à leur bon vouloir car là c'est de la charité, du don, rien ne leur ait imposé et même s'ils font un chèque de 50 000  de temps en temps et plus, c'est probablement très loin de générer autant d'argent qu'une taxation qui devrait être de 50 % dans leur cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche que le mec le dit, vu l'aberration du système, il reverse son argent à des associations caritatives, là où l'Etat s'est désengagé, c'est le privé, l'individu qui prend le relais et c'est bel et bien ce que voulait Reagan, Tatcher et j'en passe... après c'est à leur bon vouloir car là c'est de la charité, du don, rien ne leur ait imposé et même s'ils font un chèque de 50 000  de temps en temps et plus, c'est probablement très loin de générer autant d'argent qu'une taxation qui devrait être de 50 % dans leur cas.



L'aberration du système, c'est surtout que "plus ils en ont, plus ils en veulent" (et moins ils veulent en donner). En fait, ce que voudraient la plupart d'entre eux, c'est tout avoir. Pour chacun d'eux, le monde idéal, ça serait 1 riche et 5 milliards de pauvres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Certes mais éjaculer sur son MacBook Pro ça fait plus de dégâts qu'une attaque de Flashback


J'utilise un vieil iBook blanc pour ça ... c'est moins visible et moins salissant !:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'aberration du système, c'est surtout que "plus ils en ont, plus ils en veulent" (et moins ils veulent en donner). En fait, ce que voudraient la plupart d'entre eux, c'est tout avoir. Pour chacun d'eux, le monde idéal, ça serait 1 riche et 5 milliards de pauvres.



Vouloir partager ce que les autres ont, c'est toujours beaucoup plus facile que partager ce qu'on a.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vouloir partager ce que les autres ont, c'est toujours beaucoup plus facile que partager ce qu'on a.



Certes, mais il est aussi vrai que plus on possède, plus on a de possibilités de ne pas le partager.

Essaie donc de mettre la moitié de ton salaire à l'abri du fisc 

On en revient toujours à "la société au service de l'argent", alors que ça devrait être le contraire !


----------



## tatouille (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais il est aussi vrai que plus on possède, plus on a de possibilités de ne pas le partager.
> 
> Essaie donc de mettre la moitié de ton salaire à l'abri du fisc
> 
> On en revient toujours à "la société au service de l'argent", alors que ça devrait être le contraire !



c'est facile tu vas vivre au luxembourg


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2012)

Moi j'ai choisi la Pologne.

18% la ou j'en payais 40% en Belgique.
Et 23% TVA mais comme je facture a des clients intracommunautaires en general je la recupere. 

En plus, en Pologne ils mangent du yaourt, du poisson et des salades donc les femmes ressemblent a des femmes, pas a des lessiveuses Siemens.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Mai 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> les femmes ressemblent a des femmes, pas a des lessiveuses Siemens.



Par contre avec toute la Vodka qu'ils engouffrent les hommes ressemblent aux torchons qu'on met dans les lessiveuses.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> En plus, en Pologne ils mangent du yaourt, du poisson et des salades donc les femmes ressemblent a des femmes, pas a des lessiveuses Siemens.


C'est élégant...


----------



## Lio70 (2 Mai 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'utilise un vieil iBook blanc pour ça ... c'est moins visible et moins salissant !:rateau:


Et le jour ou il surchauffe au point de ne plus fonctionner correctement, tu le recycles en gaufrier. Ca fera sucre-glace.
Oui je sais c'est frais 



Madalvée a dit:


> Par contre avec toute la Vodka qu'ils engouffrent les hommes ressemblent aux torchons qu'on met dans les lessiveuses.


On boit moins d'alcool en Pologne qu'en France ou en Belgique. Les saoulards qu'on croise dans la rue, c'est des touristes anglais qui derangent tout le monde avec leur stag parties.



tirhum a dit:


> C'est élégant...


Remarque, ce n'est pas necessairement une insulte. Mes parents en ont eu une qui a tourne plus de 25 ans. Du solide. Un des premiers modeles avec automation utilisant une cartouche qu'on rentre dans un lecteur mecanique.


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Mai 2012)

Et les lessiveuse c'est le coprolithe qu'elles risquent de te mettre dans la bouche.

C'est pas nécessairement une insulte ...


----------



## tatouille (3 Mai 2012)

c'est mince

"Remarque, ce n'est pas necessairement une insulte. Mes parents en ont eu une qui a tourne plus de 25 ans. Du solide. Un des premiers modeles avec automation utilisant une cartouche qu'on rentre dans un lecteur mecanique."


----------



## Lio70 (3 Mai 2012)

:afraid: C'est ca, remets-en une couche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2012)

*Mohamed Moulay, l'homme au poignard de Le Pen, est mort
*


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche que le mec le dit, vu l'aberration du système, il reverse son argent à des associations caritatives, là où l'Etat s'est désengagé, c'est le privé, l'individu qui prend le relais et c'est bel et bien ce que voulait Reagan, Tatcher et j'en passe... après c'est à leur bon vouloir car là c'est de la charité, du don, rien ne leur ait imposé et même s'ils font un chèque de 50 000  de temps en temps et plus, c'est probablement très loin de générer autant d'argent qu'une taxation qui devrait être de 50 % dans leur cas.



En plus ça permet de ne donner qu'aux bons pauvres, ceux qui les remercient l'il mouillé et la truffe coulante...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'aberration du système, c'est surtout que "plus ils en ont, plus ils en veulent" (et moins ils veulent en donner). En fait, ce que voudraient la plupart d'entre eux, c'est tout avoir. Pour chacun d'eux, le monde idéal, ça serait 1 riche et 5 milliards de pauvres.



Ca a été très sensible sous la droite, où on a vu des individus fulminant qu'on ne leur en donnait pas encore assez (pardon qu'on leur en prenait trop)... Par contre, les aides, ils en veulent bien.

Mais c'est la nature humaine : personne, aussi riche soit-il n'accepte de voir ses revenus diminuer (Stephen King, peut-être, mais que peut-on attendre d'un type qui écrit des romans fantastiques ?!?).
C'est pour ça que c'est très dangereux de leur faire des cadeaux, parce qu'après ça devient un dû et il faut leur reprendre de force...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vouloir partager ce que les autres ont, c'est toujours beaucoup plus facile que partager ce qu'on a.


Réfléchit juste un peu : ils l'ont gagné comment, ce qu'ils ont, les autres... ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Réfléchit juste un peu : ils l'ont gagné comment, ce qu'ils ont, les autres... ?



Comme les autres. En bossant.


----------



## Nephou (3 Mai 2012)

Bon le zozios, le fil sur les taxes il est au comptoir, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2012)

Une actualité pépère, régulière. Pour changer. Et que tout le monde a laissé passer :

le 1er mai c'était l'ouverture de la pêche aux carnassiers. 

Par exemple ici :

L'ouverture de la pêche aux carnassiers dans la Nied


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2012)

Des souris dansent chez Quick


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Des souris dansent chez Quick



Laissez-les vivre ! Elles sont bien assez punies de devoir manger les résidus de cette bouffe infâme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme les autres. En bossant.


Ben alors Pascal, tu n'assumes plus tes commentaires et tu préfères les poster discretos avec un cdb ?
Donc pour te répondre : elle n'a plus l'âge de bosser mais sa famille est à la base d'une société qui a réussi. Ils ont bossé pour ça et créé de l'emploi. Beaucoup d'emplois. 
Donc, oui, la réussite mérite récompense, n'en déplaise aux grincheux. 
Cette jalousie typiquement française de la réussite des autres est assez gerbante parfois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben alors Pascal, tu n'assumes plus tes commentaires et tu préfères les poster discretos avec un cdb ?
> Donc pour te répondre : elle n'a plus l'âge de bosser mais sa famille est à la base d'une société qui a réussi. Ils ont bossé pour ça et créé de l'emploi. Beaucoup d'emplois.
> Donc, oui, la réussite mérite récompense, n'en déplaise aux grincheux.
> Cette jalousie typiquement française de la réussite des autres est assez gerbante parfois.



Hermano Nephou, il a dit "stop", d'où le commentaire en CDB, mais pour te mettre les points sur les zi, non, elle n'a pas bossé pour ça, elle a fait bosser les autres, c'est pas pareil, le travail est partagé, mais pas les bénéfices.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hermano Nephou, il a dit "stop", d'où le commentaire en CDB, mais pour te mettre les points sur les zi, non, elle n'a pas bossé pour ça, elle a fait bosser les autres, c'est pas pareil, le travail est partagé, mais pas les bénéfices.



relis-moi et essaye de comprendre tous les mots.


----------



## Nephou (3 Mai 2012)

J&#8217;ai pas dit « stop » j&#8217;ai dit « allez vous entêter ailleurs »&#8230; dernière semonce


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2012)

Vers une augmentation du prix du miel de printemps ?


----------



## Madalvée (3 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Vers une augmentation du prix du miel de printemps ?



Ou plutôt sa disparition.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2012)

*Le Kremlin libère un "prisonnier politique" mais la prison garde son chat*

Les souris du Quick doivent être drôlement soulagées.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2012)

*Putain d'enculés de labo pharma de merde...*



> «Si Novartis lemporte, le monde pourra dire adieu au rêve dun accès universel aux médicaments.» Leena Menghaney, du bureau indien de Médecins sans frontières, ne cache pas son inquiétude : le procès qui se déroule actuellement devant la Cour suprême indienne pourrait porter un coup fatal à bon nombre de programmes de santé publique de lONG, en Inde, mais aussi dans le reste du monde. Au final, cest même la capacité de lindustrie pharmaceutique indienne à produire des médicaments génériques qui est en jeu. Or celle-ci fournit 20% de la production mondiale de ces traitements à bas prix, voire 80% en ce qui concerne les trithérapies.



Tout ça à cause du récent accord commercial anti-contrefaçon qu'est l'ACTA :


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> *Putain d'enculés de labo pharma de merde...*
> 
> 
> 
> Tout ça à cause du récent accord commercial anti-contrefaçon qu'est l'ACTA :



Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, là : si les labos pharmaceutiques ne peuvent plus protéger leurs innovations, ils n'auront plus aucun intérêt à investir dans la recherche, donc, s'en prendre à eux dans l'état actuel de l'art, c'est tuer la poule aux &#339;ufs d'or, parce qu'aujourd'hui, il n'existe plus de recherche pharmaceutique à but non lucratif dans le monde.

Alors quelle est la solution ?

Il n'y en a que deux :

1) la situation actuelle

2) étatiser toute la recherche de ce domaine &#8230; Avec tous les risques que ça sous-entend.

une mesure intermédiaire n'aurait aucune chance de succès, vu qu'aucune structure de recherche étatique ou associative n'est en mesure de concurrencer les laboratoires privés dans la chasse aux chercheurs de talent, qui iront toujours vers le plus offrant.

Tout ça pour dire que c'est bien beau de dénoncer les problèmes, beaucoup s'y attèlent, et c'est vrai que celui ci est d'importance, mais je ne vois pas grand-monde proposer des solutions réalistes.

Cela dit, la commission européenne ne s'est pas couverte de gloire en adhérent à l'ACTA contre l'avis du rapporteur qu'elle avait nommé pour gérer ce dossier. Une fois de plus, ils ont mis la société au service de l'argent, sans contrepartie aucune.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2012)

Ou alors faut faire comme l'Afrique du Sud : dire merde aux labos et faire produire en local les génériques sans demander l'autorisation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, là : si les labos pharmaceutiques ne peuvent plus protéger leurs innovations, ils n'auront plus aucun intérêt à investir dans la recherche, donc, s'en prendre à eux dans l'état actuel de l'art, c'est tuer la poule aux &#339;ufs d'or, parce qu'aujourd'hui, il n'existe plus de recherche pharmaceutique à but non lucratif dans le monde.
> 
> Alors quelle est la solution ?
> 
> ...



Quand le brevet tombe dans le public, le médicament est déjà largement rentabilisé. Et sachant que sur 100% de consommateurs, ils ne se tournent pas tous vers les génériques, les labos ont encore du fric à se faire sans nous faire croire qu'ils vont crever du jour au lendemain...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou alors faut faire comme l'Afrique du Sud : dire merde aux labos et faire produire en local les génériques sans demander l'autorisation.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui me parlait récemment de la plus grande facilité à partager les biens des autres que les siens ? 



Maintenant, j'ai bien dit "l'avocat du diable", ça serait une grossière erreur de penser que mon précédent post prend la défense des laboratoires pharmaceutiques qui, dans leur ensemble, font preuve d'un mépris des valeurs humaines d'une indécence finie !

EDIT : Tiens, ça me fait penser à cette chanson de Joël Favreau qui disait :



> Ce sont les mêmes, ce sont les mêmes,
> Qui administrent le poison et le remède,
> Ce sont les mêmes, ce sont les mêmes,
> Pas étonnant que ça soient les mieux renseignés !


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, là : si les labos pharmaceutiques ne peuvent plus protéger leurs innovations, ils n'auront plus aucun intérêt à investir dans la recherche, donc, s'en prendre à eux dans l'état actuel de l'art, c'est tuer la poule aux &#339;ufs d'or, parce qu'aujourd'hui, il n'existe plus de recherche pharmaceutique à but non lucratif dans le monde.



Sauf que, dans 90 % des cas (c'est mon chiffre à la louche hein...), mais c'est dit dans l'article, ils se contentent de modifier une broutille dans la formule de base et hop ils posent un brevet.

Du coup je me demande pourquoi on pourrait pas continuer à génériquer l'ancienne version ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Sauf que, dans 90 % des cas (c'est mon chiffre à la louche hein...), mais c'est dit dans l'article, ils se contentent de modifier une broutille dans la formule de base et hop ils posent un brevet.
> 
> Du coup je me demande pourquoi on pourrait pas continuer à génériquer l'ancienne version ?



Parce qu'ils te disent que si ils l'ont modifié c'est qu'ils se sont rendu compte que l'autre était dangereux. Comme ça ils repartent pour un tour.


----------



## boodou (4 Mai 2012)

"Nous, au Front National" !

_*Gérard Longuet*_

Ah les petits lapsus politiques sont toujours savoureux !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2012)

Quelle brochette


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2012)

boodou a dit:


> "Nous, au Front National" !
> 
> _*Gérard Longuet*_
> 
> Ah les petits lapsus politiques sont toujours savoureux !



çà risque d' aller vite , la recomposition de la droite.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2012)

boodou a dit:


> "Nous, au Front National" !
> 
> _*Gérard Longuet*_
> 
> Ah les petits lapsus politiques sont toujours savoureux !



Ce n'est qu'un retour à ses premières amours : cofondateur d'occident, membre du GUD, d'ordre nouveau, rédacteur du premier programme économique du FN dans les 70's.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

je ne sais pas qui est le journaliste en face, mais il n'a même pas relevé..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2012)

Longuet a tout de même réagi avec humour à ce lapsus linguae : "On va dire un lapsus Longuet"


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Longuet a tout de même réagi avec humour à ce lapsus linguae : "On va dire un lapsus Longuet"



un lapsus un peu longuet en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2012)

Une décision scandaleuse du Conseil constitutionnel. Les femmes apprécieront ce retour en arrière ignoble :

Le harcèlement sexuel rayé du Code pénal


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Une décision scandaleuse du Conseil constitutionnel. Les femmes apprécieront ce retour en arrière ignoble :
> 
> Le harcèlement sexuel rayé du Code pénal



Scandaleuse ? Après avoir lu l'article jusqu'au bout, donc lu ses motivations, on ne peut que lui donner raison.

Petit rappel : Le conseil constitutionel ne juge pas le bien fondé d'une loi. Il ne dit pas qu'il ne faut pas de loi contre le harcèlement sexuel, il dit que celle votée par les députés et les sénateurs n'est pas conforme. 

Petit rappel 2 : la saisie du conseil a été faite à la fois par des victimes et par un accusé. Preuve que la loi devait vraiment être mal torchée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2012)

C'est le législateur qui est à blâmer. Hollande a promis de s'atteler au problème dès son installation à l'Élysée


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Scandaleuse ? Après avoir lu l'article jusqu'au bout, donc lu ses motivations, on ne peut que lui donner raison.
> 
> Petit rappel : Le conseil constitutionel ne juge pas le bien fondé d'une loi. Il ne dit pas qu'il ne faut pas de loi contre le harcèlement sexuel, il dit que celle votée par les députés et les sénateurs n'est pas conforme.
> 
> Petit rappel 2 : la saisie du conseil a été faite à la fois par des victimes et par un accusé. Preuve que la loi devait vraiment être mal torchée.



Faudrait qu'ils expliquent en quoi elle est anti constitutionnel quand même 
Après, probable qu'elle était mal torchée et donnait lieu à des dérives, mais faut la modifier alors, pas la supprimer car ça reste un outil essentiel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2012)

boodou a dit:


> "Nous, au Front National" !
> 
> _*Gérard Longuet*_
> 
> Ah les petits lapsus politiques sont toujours savoureux ! &#8230;



C'est vrai que si on enlève leur sectarismo-racisme les Le Pen font un peu "gaucho", comparés à Longuet 



JPTK a dit:


> Faudrait qu'ils expliquent en quoi elle est anti constitutionnel quand même
> Après, probable qu'elle était mal torchée et donnait lieu à des dérives, mais faut la modifier alors, pas la supprimer car ça reste un outil essentiel.



Le conseil constitutionnel n'a ni vocation ni pouvoir pour promulguer, modifier ou amender des lois, il ne peut se prononcer que sur leur constitutionnalité, et lorsque la réponse est négative, les abroger.

Le problème de cette loi, c'est que la définition du harcèlement sexuel qu'elle donnait était tellement vague qu'un juge à qui ta tête ne revenait pas pouvait t'envoyer en prison rien que parce que tu avais tenté de draguer une fille un peu lourdement.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Faudrait qu'ils expliquent en quoi elle est anti constitutionnel quand même



Heureusement que j'ai écrit qu'il fallait lire l'article jusqu'au bout ! 



> Le Conseil constitutionnel a rappelé qu'en vertu du principe de "légalité des délits et des peines", le législateur devait "définir les crimes et délits en termes suffisamment clairs et précis". Il a constaté que l'article contesté ne répondait pas à cette exigence et l'a déclaré contraire à la Constitution.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2012)

Au temps pour oim


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Une décision scandaleuse du Conseil constitutionnel. Les femmes *ou les hommes ou les enfants* apprécieront ce retour en arrière ignoble :
> 
> Le harcèlement sexuel rayé du Code pénal



Pour fêter ça, ce soir j'ai fait une partie de chabite avec le fils de ma compagne...


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Une décision scandaleuse du Conseil constitutionnel. Les femmes apprécieront ce retour en arrière ignoble :
> 
> Le harcèlement sexuel rayé du Code pénal




Ha!, enfin une bonne nouvelle!

Donc, la semaine prochaine;


Lundi; Ginette, pourriez vous venir dans mon bureau... (bureau) "oups!, ginette, j' ai fais tomber mon stylo par terre, pourriez vous le ramasser??

Mardi; Ginette , dans mon bureau STP... Ginette, il faudrar faire des efforts vestimentaires.

Mercredi; Ginette! bureau!! Ginette, dites "camion"... alllleeeyyyy , dites "camion"!!


Jeudi: Bureau!!; Ginette, voius pourriez changer l' ampoule en haut, là... elle marche, mais lle va surement tomber un jour en panne, allez, changer l' ampoule!!

Vendredi "tclk!!" (claquement de doigt)... Ginette, j' ai perdu une petite épingle dans la moquette: chercher là!!!


Samedi... pffflllll... je vais quand meme essayer d' appeler ginette chez elle.


----------



## Madalvée (4 Mai 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Ha!, enfin une bonne nouvelle!
> 
> Donc, la semaine prochaine;
> 
> ...



Heureusement qu'il y a le pont du 8 mai pour ta dé-turgescence


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2012)

Il y a un pont le 8 Mai... pffflll zut!!!

Le 9 mai, ginette, bureau!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mai 2012)

c'est vraiment devenu un festival ici...   

Les gars, faudrait vraiment arrêter de consommer du clown périmé......... :sleep:


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2012)

Attends, j' en ai une autre:

J' aimerais bien etre harcelé sexuellement par Megan Fox


Tchack boum!


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est vraiment devenu un festival ici...
> 
> Les gars, faudrait vraiment arrêter de consommer du clown périmé......... :sleep:



Prenez plutôt un p'tit coup d'pschitt


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2012)

Elle ne pense qu'à ça !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mai 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle ne pense qu'à ça !



Bin tiens, elle s'est quand même fait faire un enfant dans le dos !


----------



## Madalvée (5 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Prenez plutôt un p'tit coup d'pschitt



Et le super produit secret en partenariat avec Apple, ce sera le modèle goût cidre ?


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2012)

comme quoi stark est mauvais en design







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin tiens, elle s'est quand même fait faire un enfant dans le dos !



"Nicolas Sodomie" :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## JPTK (6 Mai 2012)

François Hollande a été élu président de la république !
Si si j'vous jure c'est vrai ! 

Ok j'ai pas de source mais croillez moi bon sang de bois !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> François Hollande a été élu président de la république !
> 
> 
> 
> *croillez* moi bon sang de bois !!



Ouais, ben c'est pas une raison pour inventer des nouveaux mots !


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> François Hollande a été élu président de la république !
> Si si j'vous jure c'est vrai !
> 
> Ok j'ai pas de source mais croillez moi bon sang de bois !!


Nan nan&#8230;


----------



## Berthold (6 Mai 2012)

J' préfère celle-là.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mai 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2012)

On dit "je ne m'en souviens plus" ou "je ne me le rappelle plus".


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mai 2012)

En direct de la frontière suisse


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En direct de la frontière suisse



Vous remarquez qu'il y a beaucoup de nouveaux riches et deux-trois NAP...


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En direct de la frontière suisse


Ca a du les faire chier pendant un instant, d'avoir l'air d'etre comme tout le monde


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En direct de la frontière suisse


Ah ! Tous ces gens du ciné, de la télé, de la chanson, du foot...


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Ah ! Tous ces gens du ciné, de la télé, de la chanson, du foot...



Oui, tout ces gens de ""gauche"". ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, tout ces gens de ""gauche"". ^^



La preuve : ils ont presque tous des voitures  Rouges ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, tout ces gens de ""gauche"". ^^





Pascal 77 a dit:


> La preuve : ils ont presque tous des voitures  Rouges ! :rateau:



Et ils ont le volant à gauche. Le doute n'est plus permis.  

______________

Par ailleurs

*Man exposes himself at Association for the Blind*

Exhibitionnisme chez les aveugles et malvoyants. C'était vraiment un gros pervers.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2012)

En ce 7 mai, une info capitale :

Les plus gros seins sont en Russie


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Et ils ont le volant à gauche. Le doute n'est plus permis.
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...



Et ils ont les c... qui penchent à gauche, là ça devient lumineux...

Je viens de faire une blague bite-couille, ce qui prouve que j'ai bien un humour de gauche. Je me suis trahi aussi ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> En ce 7 mai, une info capitale :
> 
> Les plus gros seins sont en Russie



Je remarque que sur la carte des pénis,  les français sont bien placés... A mon avis, c'est un sondage...


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je viens de faire une blague bite-couille, ce qui prouve que j'ai bien un humour de gauche. Je me suis trahi aussi ...


D'ailleurs c'est bien connu que les gens de droite font des blagues couilles-bite. Mais que font les gens du centre et des extrèmes ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je remarque que sur la carte des pénis,  les français sont bien placés... A mon avis, c'est un sondage...



Parle pour toi.


----------



## ergu (7 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est bien connu que les gens de droite font des blagues couilles-bite. Mais que font les gens du centre et des extrèmes ?



Le centre fait des blagues de nombril, les extrêmes des blagues de doigts de pieds.
Ou de cheveux, à la rigueur.

Ah non, pas encore la rigueur, merde !
(Cette blague (car c'est est une, si, si!) est volontairement étrange, afin qu'on ne puisse pas en déduire mon orientation politique)


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Le centre fait des blagues de nombril, les extrêmes des blagues de doigts de pieds.
> Ou de cheveux, à la rigueur.
> 
> Ah non, pas encore la rigueur, merde !
> (Cette blague (car c'est est une, si, si!) est volontairement étrange, afin qu'on ne puisse pas en déduire mon orientation politique)



[mode private joke]Tu nous fait un power point de blagues pour expliquer tout ça ?
[/mode]


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Par ailleurs
> 
> *Man exposes himself at Association for the Blind*
> 
> Exhibitionnisme chez les aveugles et malvoyants. C'était vraiment un gros pervers.





> The woman told police the suspect is a skinny, black male, between 35 and 45 years old, about 5 feet 10 inches tall and was wearing a black track suit.



I think that for a blind woman, she's very accurate in his description  is she the Daredevil's daughter ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2012)

Oui, apparemment le témoin devait être une bénévole/employée voyante de l'association. Le pervers n'était que pervers : il était aussi chanceux, si je puis dire.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2012)

Naissance d'un snow Leopard


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui, apparemment le témoin devait être une bénévole/employée voyante de l'association. Le pervers n'était que pervers : il était aussi chanceux, si je puis dire.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> En ce 7 mai, une info capitale :
> 
> Les plus gros seins sont en Russie



Et selon les vpc Quelle et Laredoute, c'est en franche comté  que se font les commandes des plus gros bonnets de soutien gorges.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2012)

ed_the_head a dit:


> parle pour toi.



:d:d:d:d:d:d

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Le centre fait des blagues de nombril, les extrêmes des blagues de doigts de pieds.
> Ou de cheveux, à la rigueur.
> 
> Ah non, pas encore la rigueur, merde !
> (Cette blague (car c'est est une, si, si!) est volontairement étrange, afin qu'on ne puisse pas en déduire mon orientation politique)



Ben non, les extrêmes font des blagues de bites ou des blagues de couilles et le centre des blagues sans couilles ni bite... Logique !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> I think that for a blind woman, she's very accurate in his description  is she the Daredevil's daughter ? :rateau:



Elle n'a pas parlé de la taille de ses attributs. Ca aurait pourtant permis de connaître sa nationalité, si il était français par exemple (ça me rappelle un vieux sketch de Font et Val)...

M'enfin bon : c'est un exhibitionniste timide, c'est tout...


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2012)

Bien, la présidentielle étant derrière nous parlons enfin de choses sérieuses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2012)

*Chine: après le porc au clenbutérol et le canard malade, le chou au formol*

Et n'oublions pas le lait à la mélamine. Lui aussi avait son mérite.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2012)

Vol de Pc


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2012)

L'or, monnaie d'avenir ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2012)

bravo Mr OBAMA  Barack Obama se prononce en faveur du mariage homosexuel


----------



## Madalvée (9 Mai 2012)

Tant que c'est pas un mariage lesbien. Eh oui, deux femmes en couple ça fait deux femmes en moins pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas un mariage lesbien. Eh oui, deux femmes en couple ça fait deux femmes en moins pour moi.


Ben si elles sont lesbiennes, c'est perdu d'avance non?


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> bravo Mr OBAMA  Barack Obama se prononce en faveur du mariage homosexuel



Oui, sans conteste, c'est une annonce courageuse mais&#8230;



> tout en soulignant que c'était aux Etats américains de se déterminer.



il n'a que bien peu de pouvoir pour que ce droit soit réellement accessible dans tous les états de l'union.

Et pourquoi pas abolir la peine de mort, hein, tant qu'on y est !


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2012)

abolir c'est en vu, un tier des états l'on aboli


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mai 2012)

Historiquement les diverses civilisations on vécu +/- 2000 ans....L'ère chrétienne est en pleine décadence.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben si elles sont lesbiennes, c'est perdu d'avance non?



C'est bien ce qu'il veut souligner, c'est que ça "nous" prive de 2 utérus probablement féconds, sans parler de 2 bonnes cuisinières (enfin bon ça, faut plus trop compter sur les femmes) et certainement de 2 bonnes suceuses. 

Après il reste l'insémination artificielle ou à l'ancienne, celle qui a notre préférence, et certaines lesbiennes sont suffisamment ouvertes pour pas cracher sur un bon coup de queue de temps en temps 

ps : ah qu'il est bon d'être un tantinet vulvaire dès l'aube, avec un soupçon de misogynie c'est encore plus savoureux 
Mais bon Maldavée avait tendu une perche bien longue, bien dure, limite turgescente faut dire... c'est à lui que je voulais rendre hommage 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h41 ----------




macinside a dit:


> bravo Mr OBAMA  Barack Obama se prononce en faveur du mariage homosexuel



Bon vu le nombre de pédés et de bouffeuses de gazon aux USA, mais qui votaient déjà pour lui, il va encore perdre des électeurs, c'est donc tout à son honneur ou peut-être va-il récupérer des votes de pédés qui s'abstenaient jusqu'à alors.
Mais bon, des pédés qui s'abstiennent, c'est un peu l'hôpital qui se fout de la porte ouverte ! 

*AN GRO IL AI OSSI FAVORABL A LA POLIGAMI,A LA PEDOFILI ET O LA ZOOFILI!! (SA M DEGOUT MOA LA ZOOFILI SA ME FOU LA N!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Je n'invente rien en même temps puisque ces arguments sont ceux des extrémistes chrétiens, voir des chrétiens tout court.

ps : un peu d'anticléricalisme primaire ça fait du bien aussi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Historiquement les diverses civilisations on vécu +/- 2000 ans....L'ère chrétienne est en pleine décadence.



Cool  &#128516;&#128540;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Historiquement les diverses civilisations on vécu +/- 2000 ans....L'ère chrétienne est en pleine décadence.



Indépendamment du fait que c'est faux (la civilisation magdalénnienne a duré bien plus longtemps, par exemple, l'égyptienne "pharaonique" aussi, mais les civilisations romaine, héllène ou mésopotamiennes, beaucoup moins, pour ne m'en tenir qu'aux civilisations méditerranéennes et européennes), indépendamment aussi du fait que ce qu'on entend par "ère chrétienne" n'est pas une civilisation, notre civilisation actuelle présente une caractéristique qu'elle est la première à présenter : elle est la seule civilisation qui couvre l'ensemble de la planète, ce qui, au stade où elle est parvenu ne lui laisse que deux options :

1) évoluer (dans l'un ou l'autre sens)
2) disparaitre en même temps que la totalité, où au moins l'immense majorité de la race humaine.

En effet, toutes les civilisations précédentes ont disparues du fait d'envahisseurs qui les ont remplacé par d'autres civilisations, mais dans le cas d'une civilisation planétaire, sauf invasion extra-terrestre, il n'y a plus d'envahisseurs potentiels, donc, dans le cas 1), si l'évolution se fait dans le sens d'un déclin, ça prendra nécessairement plus de 2000 ans.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Indépendamment du fait que c'est faux (la civilisation magdalénnienne a duré bien plus longtemps, par exemple, l'égyptienne "pharaonique" aussi, mais les civilisations romaine, héllène ou mésopotamiennes, beaucoup moins, pour ne m'en tenir qu'aux civilisations méditerranéennes et européennes), indépendamment aussi du fait que ce qu'on entend par "ère chrétienne" n'est pas une civilisation, notre civilisation actuelle présente une caractéristique qu'elle est la première à présenter : elle est la seule civilisation qui couvre l'ensemble de la planète, ce qui, au stade où elle est parvenu ne lui laisse que deux options :
> 
> 1) évoluer (dans l'un ou l'autre sens)
> 2) disparaitre en même temps que la totalité, où au moins l'immense majorité de la race humaine.
> ...



Ou pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou pas



Ben ça, c'est pile l'exemple type du cas 2)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Historiquement les diverses civilisations on vécu +/- 2000 ans....L'ère chrétienne est en pleine décadence.



En tout cas l'ère crétine est encore pleine d'avenir !


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mai 2012)

Mon vélo.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2012)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mon vélo.


----------



## ergu (10 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les civilisations romaine, (...), beaucoup moins



Parce que tu te réfères à la chute de l'empire romain d'occident, non?
Si tu tiens compte de sa branche orientale, boum, tu prends mille ans de rab (grosso-modo)

'fin, moi j'dis ça, j'm'en fous, ce concept de "civilisation" m'a toujours paru des plus flous et élastique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Parce que tu te réfères à la chute de l'empire romain d'occident, non?
> Si tu tiens compte de sa branche orientale, boum, tu prends mille ans de rab (grosso-modo)



Pas vraiment, parce que sur le plan "civilisation", l'empire d'orient n'avait plus grand-chose avoir avec Rome, c'était carrément un autre monde &#8230; Donc une autre civilisation, c'est un peu comme l'Egypte Ptolémaïque et l'Egypte des dynasties égyptiennes !


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> comme l'Egypte Ptolémaïque et l'Egypte des dynasties égyptiennes !



 c'est en effet de l'actualité amusante


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> ça "nous" prive certainement de 2 bonnes suceuses.



Mis à part la pipe, le bang ou le narguilé, j'vois pas trop c'que peuvent pomper les goudous


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Mai 2012)

http://www.leparisien.fr/loisirs-et...-la-police-a-bruxelles-10-05-2012-1993747.php


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mai 2012)

S'adapter à son électorat, c'est important, M. Hollande !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> S'adapter à son électorat, c'est important, M. Hollande !!



Le raccourcis le plus rapide pour qu'au bout d'une génération, les français d'un bout de la France ne parlent plus la même langue que ceux d'aucun des autres bouts, et qu'au bout de deux, un ch'timi et un marseillais ne puissent plus se comprendre faute d'un langage commun !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2012)

Tiens, pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec Pascal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec Pascal...



Comme quoi, quand on dépasse le clivage droite/gauche


----------



## wip (11 Mai 2012)

Tiens, comme quoi il m'arrive de pas être d'accord avec Fab'Fab


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2012)

*USA : un trader français pourrait avoir creusé les pertes de JPMorgan*

Relativisons : la perte ne devrait pas dépasser de beaucoup le milliard de dollars. Une paille. Comme l'a déclaré le PDG de JPMorgan, Jamie Dimon, la banque n'est « pas une activité dans laquelle on ne fait pas d'erreurs ».


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2012)

Par contre c'est un métier (comme beaucoup d'autres où l'argent entre en jeu) où on a une mémoire de poisson rouge.

Les causes de la crise de 2008 il s'en souvient pépère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> la banque n'est « pas une activité dans laquelle on ne fait pas d'erreurs ».



Explication de texte : M. Dimon nous explique là que de toute façon, si la banque gagne, ses actionnaires engrangent les bénéfices, et si la banque perd, le contribuable compense les déficits


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Les causes de la crise de 2008



Quelle crise ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *USA : un trader français pourrait avoir creusé les pertes de JPMorgan*
> 
> Relativisons : la perte ne devrait pas dépasser de beaucoup le milliard de dollars. Une paille. Comme l'a déclaré le PDG de JPMorgan, Jamie Dimon, la banque n'est « pas une activité dans laquelle on ne fait pas d'erreurs ».



En fait, on serait plus proche des deux milliards sur les opérations de ce trader : un milliard de pertes certaines, et un risque d'un milliard supplémentaire encore à confirmer

----------------------

*265 élèves par classe... C'est possible au Burkina Faso*


----------



## rizoto (12 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Explication de texte : M. Dimon nous explique là que de toute façon, si la banque gagne, ses actionnaires engrangent les bénéfices, et si la banque perd, le contribuable compense les déficits



Tu parles du contribuable qui a toutes ses économies placées sur une assurance-vie?


----------



## boodou (12 Mai 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu parles du contribuable qui a toutes ses économies placées sur une assurance-vie?



Mais de QUI parles-tu toi ? &#8230;


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2012)

=> Clic


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2012)

*Tarn-et-Garonne : il menace de se tuer si on lui retire son sanglier*

Le sanglier s'appelle Bamby. Ça s'invente pas.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Le sanglier s'appelle Bamby. Ça s'invente pas.


Si l'on met de coté le coté "pittoresque" de l'affaire, on tape quand même dans le dur de la connerie administrative française.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Mai 2012)

J'ai vu des bébés sangliers au zoo cet après midi c'est vrai que c'est mignon, je comprends qu'on s'y attache.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2012)

Ouf !


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2012)

Le viagra c'est cher et chimique, enlarge your péniche naturally


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2012)

balèze Mamie Pétard 

Alors quelle sapprêtait à offrir 7 grammes dherbes à un camarade dans sa maison de retraite, son aide ménagère la dénoncé à la police


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2012)

On savait samuser apparemment dans les sous-sol de la Eastman Kodak Company


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2012)

ah ouais quand même  par contre pour le niveau d'enrichissement de l'uranium ce n'est pas le même qu'une arme nucléaire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> par contre pour le niveau d'enrichissement de l'uranium ce n'est pas le même qu'une arme nucléaire !



Le problème, c'est que ce ne sont pas des armes nucléaires à proprement parler, qui intéressent le plus les terroristes, mais ce qu'on appelle "des bombes sales", un explosif conventionnel qui va disperser des éléments radioactifs sur une vaste zone, la contaminant pour quelques millénaires.


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2012)

Dans l'immédiat la question est plutôt : combien de société ont ce genre de saloperie chez elle ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Dans l'immédiat la question est plutôt : combien de société ont ce genre de saloperie chez elle ?



40 réacteurs en France... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------

Si déjà il vous manque, rejoignez l'asso !


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2012)

Je parle de petit réacteur de ce genre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------

Sinon pourquoi une asso, il a pas un Facebook ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> [/COLOR]Sinon pourquoi une asso, il a pas un Facebook ?



Avec une asso tu peux pomper un peu de pognon... un compte facebook c'est plus compliqué


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Avec une asso tu peux pomper un peu de pognon... un compte facebook c'est plus compliqué



"_Avec une asso tu peux pomper un peu de pognon *pour raisons affectives*... un compte facebook c'est plus compliqué_"

Sois un peu précis, bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "_Avec une asso tu peux pomper un peu de pognon *pour raisons affectives*... un compte facebook c'est plus compliqué_"
> 
> Sois un peu précis, bordel !



Tu insinues qu'il pourrait s'agir d'une association lucrative sans but ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Tu insinues qu'il pourrait s'agir d'une association lucrative sans but ?



Sans but, sans but &#8230; C'est vite dit, moi, mon sentiment, c'est que ça constitue surtout les premiers éléments d'un bâton destiné à être glissé dans les roues d'un célèbre maire de la grande ville à côté de chez moi


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mai 2012)

Dommage, il aurait peut-être préféré qu'on lui glisse ailleurs .......


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dommage, il aurait peut-être préféré qu'on lui glisse ailleurs .......



Ah je te connaissais pas dans ce registre gras du bide mon cher.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2012)

:d :d

Mais pourquoi ça marche pas ?? encore un coup de Kate ?


----------



## boodou (15 Mai 2012)

1 Million Dollar Baby ?

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

Le futur leader de l'opposition ?


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dommage, il aurait peut-être préféré qu'on lui glisse ailleurs .......



désespérant.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

*Dans un acte de résistance contre un opérateur local, Steve Wozniak,  cofondateur d'Apple, a avoué ne pas jouir à son domicile de connexion  en haut débit.

http://www.20min.ch/ro/multimedia/stories/story/11076883
*


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2012)

Jules Ferry, le 28 juillet 1885, a prononcé devant les députés un discours publié au Journal Officiel. En voici quelques extraits.

"La première forme de la colonisation, c'est celle qui offre un asile et du travail au surcroît de population des pays pauvres ou de ceux qui renferment une population exubérante.
...
Mais il y a une autre forme de colonisation, c'est celle qui s'adapte aux peuples qui ont, ou bien un excédent de capitaux, ou bien un excédent de produits.
... Les colonies sont pour les pays riches un placement de capitaux des plus avantageux.
... Dans la crise que traversent toutes les industries européennes, la fondation d'une colonie, c'est la création d'un débouché.
...
Messieurs, il faut parler plus haut et plus vrai! Il faut dire ouvertement qu'en effet les races supérieures ont un droit vis à vis des races inférieures ... [Remous sur plusieurs bancs à l'extrême gauche] parce qu'il y a un devoir pour elles. Elles ont un devoir de civiliser les races inférieures."


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Jules Ferry, le 28 juillet 1885, a prononcé devant les députés un discours publié au Journal Officiel. En voici quelques extraits.
> 
> "La première forme de la colonisation, c'est celle qui offre un asile et du travail au surcroît de population des pays pauvres ou de ceux qui renferment une population exubérante.
> ...
> ...



... Donc l'école publique et républicaine pour tous c'est de la merde... CQFD

Ah que c'est beau les syllogismes (anachroniques) des vieux réacs... 

Et puis je crois qu'on dévie du fil.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Ah que c'est beau les syllogismes (anachroniques) des vieux réacs...
> 
> Et puis je crois qu'on dévie du fil.


C'est la même logique qui engendre les procès contre 'Tintin au congo'. Faire l'apologie de la colonisation était très bien vu à l'époque de Jules Ferry et s'en offusquer aujourd'hui sans remettre les choses dans leur contexte est limite malhonnète.

Par contre beaucoup plus récemment et sous une certaine présidence recemment terminée il me semble avoir entendu parler également des bienfaits de la colonisation, y compris dans un projet de loi soumis à l'assemblée nationale. Me trompé-je ?

Mais effectivement on dévie du fil


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> ... Donc l'école publique et républicaine pour tous c'est de la merde... CQFD
> 
> Ah que c'est beau les syllogismes (anachroniques) des vieux réacs...
> 
> Et puis je crois qu'on dévie du fil.





Romuald a dit:


> C'est la même logique qui engendre les procès contre 'Tintin au congo'. Faire l'apologie de la colonisation était très bien vu à l'époque de Jules Ferry et s'en offusquer aujourd'hui sans remettre les choses dans leur contexte est limite malhonnète.
> 
> Par contre beaucoup plus récemment et sous une certaine présidence recemment terminée il me semble avoir entendu parler également des bienfaits de la colonisation, y compris dans un projet de loi soumis à l'assemblée nationale. Me trompé-je ?
> 
> Mais effectivement on dévie du fil



C'est en tout cas bien répondu à chaque fois.


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> ... Donc l'école publique et républicaine pour tous c'est de la merde... CQFD
> 
> Ah que c'est beau les syllogismes (anachroniques) des vieux réacs...
> 
> Et puis je crois qu'on dévie du fil.


Ce que vous appelez syllogisme est composé uniquement d'une conclusion illogique que vous fabriquez vous-même.

Hommage rendu ce jour, ce n'est pas une actualité ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Ce que vous appelez syllogisme est composé uniquement d'une conclusion illogique que vous fabriquez vous-même.
> 
> Hommage rendu ce jour, ce n'est pas une actualité ?



Allez va t'encarter au FN et qu'on en parle plus.

A part ça tu te fais le relais d'une polémique débile. Je laisse Cratès, s'il le souhaite, t'en expliquer la débilité. Il saura le faire bien mieux que moi. Traiter Ferry d'esclavagiste et de colonisateur est une façon de réduire à peanuts ce qu'il a fait, et en particulier ses lois qui instituent l'école publique républicaine. Et ce n'est pas défendre le colonialisme que de dire ça. Et bien sûr par ricochet taper sur FH qui s'est fait le garant de l'école publique, contrecarrant le projet que caresse la droite-UMP-FN depuis longtemps : privatiser intégralement l'enseignement. Je dis bien la droite-UMP-FN car il y a eu une droite républicaine qui savait défendre l'école publique.

Et l'autre Ferry qui a balancé la polémique a fait partie d'un gouvernement dont le chef a fait campagne sur la détestation de la repentance,  cachant ainsi à peine son révisionnisme de l'histoire coloniale et esclavagiste de la France, a insulté les Africains dans son discours de Dakar, a donné ordre à ses porte-flingues du genre Guéant de parler de hiérarchie des civilisations. Et le même Ferry a tenu des discours bourrés de clichés discriminatoires sur les banlieues par ailleurs.

Mais on en a bouffé 5 ans de la stratégie de nouveaux réacs alors maintenant on connait la manip : parler de liberté pour mieux opprimer, parler de respect pour mieux mépriser, parler de droits pour mieux les réduire etc etc.
Ouaips au départ c'était déstabilisant. Plus maintenant. C'est vulgaire, grotesque et violent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la même logique qui engendre les procès contre 'Tintin au congo'. Faire l'apologie de la colonisation était très bien vu à l'époque de Jules Ferry et s'en offusquer aujourd'hui sans remettre les choses dans leur contexte est limite malhonnète.
> 
> Par contre beaucoup plus récemment et sous une certaine présidence recemment terminée il me semble avoir entendu parler également des bienfaits de la colonisation, y compris dans un projet de loi soumis à l'assemblée nationale. Me trompé-je ?
> 
> Mais effectivement on dévie du fil



Sans compter que ça fait des années que des établissements scolaires portent le nom de Jules Ferry sans que personne ne s'en émeuve ou songe même à les rebaptiser.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Mai 2012)

En tous cas les photographes ont un peu abusé avec leurs flash tout au long de la journée, le plus osé étant dans l'avion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dommage, il aurait peut-être préféré qu'on lui glisse ailleurs .......



Non, la grande ville n'est pas Paris, et le maire de Paris, à mon avis, l'asso des amis de Nainpoléon, il s'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose; le maire en question est, théoriquement, du même bord qu'eux ! 

Un indice ? la "grande ville" en question est une sous-préfecture du département de Seine et Marne


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2012)

Mon dieu, Seine et Marne :afraid: :afraid: Pourquoi pas la Picardie tant que tu y es !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans compter que ça fait des années que des établissements scolaires portent le nom de Jules Ferry sans que personne ne s'en émeuve ou songe même à les rebaptiser.



Oui. Et s'il fallait compter toutes les rues, établissements publics et tout le bazar qui portent les noms de personnages qui ont commis au mieux des erreurs ou au pire des horreurs...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans compter que ça fait des années que des établissements scolaires portent le nom de Jules Ferry sans que personne ne s'en émeuve ou songe même à les rebaptiser.



Alors que les Lycées Victor Sch&#339;lcher sont plus rares...


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2012)

il y a qu'un collège a Kourou


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Mon dieu, Seine et Marne :afraid: :afraid: Pourquoi pas la Picardie tant que tu y es !



Ben faut dire aussi que si vous l'aviez gardé pour vous à Paris, on n'aurait pas "_écopé_" du triste sire en question :hein:

EDIT : en plus, la Picardie, c'était pas possible, avec Alèm, ça n'aurait pas collé


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Allez va t'encarter au FN et qu'on en parle plus.





IVANOE a dit:


> Ah que c'est beau les syllogismes (anachroniques) des vieux réacs...



Les invectives, haineuses de surcroît, ne remplacent pas les arguments.
Loustic attend toujours les syllogismes que vous imaginez.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Les invectives, haineuses de surcroît, ne remplacent pas les arguments.
> Loustic attend toujours les syllogismes que vous imaginez.



Parlons-en des arguments ! 

Et c'est de l'argument de relayer une polémique crétine qui n'a pas deux sous de jugeotte pour attaquer le choix de FH, qui ne rendait pas hommage à Ferry en tant que tel mais aux LOIS qu'il a promulguées sur l'école publique et républicaine ? 
Ré-écoute le discours de FH et sa condamnation de la face colonialiste de l'homme Ferry.

C'est de l'argument de sortir totalement de leur contexte historique les propos de Ferry sur la colonisation ? 

C'est de l'argument de jouer à l'indigné humaniste en relayant les propos des membres d'un précédent gouvernement qui n'a pas caché sa sympathie pour le révisionnisme de l'histoire coloniale et esclavagiste de la France ? Et ce serait moi le "haineux" ?

Oui parfaitement je l'affirme et je le maintiens : cette attaque vise bien sûr l'adversaire politique mais au-delà, et c'est bien plus lamentable, vise l'objet de l'hommage : l'école publique et républicaine.

Ce qui est grave c'est que tu ne t'en rendes même pas compte.

Et le pompon c'est que tu parles de toi à la troisième personne...


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2012)

L'inverse de Sarko qui s'était augmenté direct de 140 % !!  :rateau: 

Salaires en baisse aux sommets de l'Europe



> Michel Sapin l'a promis : si le PS reste fidèle à son programme, le Président comme ses ministres devraient baisser leurs salaires de 30% dès leur entrée en fonction. Ce qui ferait en théorie passer le salaire de François Hollande de 19 000 à 13 500 euros mensuels brut, et celui des ministres de 14 000 à... 9 800 euros. Une baisse qui arrive bien tard, presque trois ans après que les autres pays européens ont commencé à baisser les salaires de leurs chefs d&#8217;Etat et de gouvernement. Des mesures souvent symboliques qui ont accompagné la vague de plans d&#8217;austérité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> L'inverse de Sarko qui s'était augmenté direct de 140 % !!  :rateau:
> 
> Salaires en baisse aux sommets de l'Europe



Augmentation qui n'était que la légalisation des sommes versées aux black au président et aux ministre jusqu'alors. Donc nets d'impôts pour ses prédécesseurs et enfin déclarés depuis.
On notera tout de même que le nouveau président ne réduit les salaires que de 30% après s'être longuement offusqué de cette augmentation de 140%...


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2012)

les danseuses du Crazy Horse sont en grève


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> les danseuses du Crazy Horse sont en grève



Gauchistes !


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Augmentation qui n'était que la légalisation des sommes versées aux black au président et aux ministre jusqu'alors. Donc nets d'impôts pour ses prédécesseurs et enfin déclarés depuis.
> On notera tout de même que le nouveau président ne réduit les salaires que de 30% après s'être longuement offusqué de cette augmentation de 140%...



C'est pas faux  et il faut bien reconnaitre qu'il y a un vrai effort de transparance par rapport à avant.

Toujours est-il que c'est un signal intéressant. Faudrait voir aussi les avantages en nature délirants mais probablement en partie explicables et regarder du côté des anciens présidents, aussi.

J'ai cru comprendre que la République paierait les 15 000 de loyer mensuel des bureaux de NS. C'est pour exercer son activité d'avocat ou pour rendre service à la Nation?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2012)

yvos a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que la République paierait les 15 000 de loyer mensuel des bureaux de NS. C'est pour exercer son activité d'avocat ou pour rendre service à la Nation?



Oui, mais c'est pas tout : La république ne paiera pas pour son activité d'avocat, là c'est pour son bureau de fonction d'ancien président*, mais si j'ai bien compris, elle paiera aussi pour son bureau de fonction de conseiller constitutionnel (tout ancien président de la république est membre de plein droit, et "à vie" du conseil constitutionnel, sauf erreur de ma part).



(*) Mais j'ignore en quoi consiste la fonction d'ancien président


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2012)

Et aussi les voyages sur AirFrance Classe Affaire et la première classe SNCF.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mai 2012)

j'exige de connaitre le montant de ses chèques-déjeuner !!!

:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2012)

Vosges Matin vous rappelle l'éventail des avantages que percevra notre ancien président.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'exige de connaitre le montant de ses chèques-déjeuner !!!
> 
> :rateau:



Fastoche, c'est le même montant que celui de ton chèque de voiture (celui que tu dois faire pour la payer comptant)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2012)

Le feuilleton continue

*JPMorgan attaquée en justice par ses actionnaires*

Le chef de la majorité démocrate au Sénat, le sénateur du Nevada Harry Reid, a dénoncé une "loterie" et suggéré à JPMorgan de transférer ses activités à Las Vegas.


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> les danseuses du Crazy Horse sont en grève



Elles ont bien raison, mais une fois de plus on ne parle pas d'argent, moi je serais curieux de voir combien elles sont payées afin de voir si pour ce "prestigieux" endroit connu dans le monde entier, si les employeurs sont mesquins ou pas. En même temps elles doivent pas être en grève pour rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> On notera tout de même que le nouveau président ne réduit les salaires que de 30% après s'être longuement offusqué de cette augmentation de 140%...



J'avais pas vu ça comme ça en effet :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On notera tout de même que le nouveau président ne réduit les salaires que de 30% après s'être longuement offusqué de cette augmentation de 140%...



Il y a une différence de contexte :

- Sarko décidait de cette augmentation en même temps qu'il nous disait "serrez vous la ceinture de deux ou trois crans de plus", ce qui était &#8230; Comment te dire ça ? carrément éhonté, pour ne pas sombrer dans l'invective,

- Hollande nous dit lui, "je réduis les émoluments des gouvernants, ça financera une partie des mesures prises au bénéfice des français".

Dans l'ensemble, on a quand même un peu moins l'impression de se la faire mettre bien profond par le second que par le premier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2012)

Pendant ce temps là, les Allemands

http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/articl...corde-une-hausse-de-salaire_1702314_3214.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

Le principe des vases communicants ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2012)

Une histoire terrifiante. 

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-divers/etats-unis-execute-a-cause-d-un-sosie-17-05-2012-2004475.php


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Une histoire terrifiante.
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-divers/etats-unis-execute-a-cause-d-un-sosie-17-05-2012-2004475.php



Ça illustre bien la théorie répressive texane :"mieux vaut exécuter dix innocents que laisser filer un seul coupable". Ils oublient seulement qu'en exécutant dix innocents, ils laissent filer dix coupables !

Malheureusement, il n'y a pas que là bas que la police et la justice ne recherchent pas *le* coupable, mais *un* coupable &#8230; L'essentiel est de jeter le plus vite possible un nom en pâture à la vindicte de l'opinion publique !


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Elles ont bien raison les danseuses du crazy, mais une fois de plus on ne parle pas d'argent, moi je serais curieux de voir combien elles sont payées afin de voir si pour ce "prestigieux" endroit connu dans le monde entier, si les employeurs sont mesquins ou pas. En même temps elles doivent pas être en grève pour rien.



J'ai la réponse !! 



> 2000/mois, soit 40 net par spectacle (2 par jour) que le spectateur paye 140, pour 1 spectacle... à vos calculettes !



Vu les critères de sélection, les performances, un régime stricte (qui paient les soins et tout ??), elles devraient gagner le double !! 2 fois le SMIC pour être une danseuse de ce prestigieux établissements c'est vraiment lamentable. Ils devraient mettre à l'entrée "nos danseuses triées sur le volet sont payées 2000 /mois" ça ferait un peu cheap, ça irait bien avec l'endroit vous me direz.


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai la réponse !!
> 
> 
> 
> Vu les critères de sélection, les performances, un régime stricte (qui paient les soins et tout ??), elles devraient gagner le double !! 2 fois le SMIC pour être une danseuse de ce prestigieux établissements c'est vraiment lamentable. Ils devraient mettre à l'entrée "nos danseuses triées sur le volet sont payées 2000 /mois" ça ferait un peu cheap, ça irait bien avec l'endroit vous me direz.



Qui paie les soins ? la Sécu !
Elles paient des cotisations sociales comme n'importe quel salarié.


Sinon, pour mesurer l'injustice, il nous faut à minima :
- le nombre moyen de spectateurs et le nombre de spectacles en un moins,
- les coûts induits : personnel technique, chorégraphe, droits divers,
- le repas s'il est inclus, le taux de marge appliqué, les coûts de personnel de service et de cuisine,
- les coûts relatifs au local : location, propriété ?
- les personnels administratifs : secrétariat, comptabilité, etc.
- j'en oublie (volontairement).

Alors oui, jptk,  comme toi, je crois qu'offrir son corps au regard a un prix, élevé certainement. Mais la viabilité économique ne s'arrête pas à ça.

Trouve un peu plus de chiffres (fiables) et on pourra mesurer le degré d'exploitation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Qui paie les soins ? la Sécu !



Je n'ai pas entendu dire que la sécu prenait en charge les soins esthétiques, cosmétiques ou diététiques, qui sont, pour l'essentiel, ceux évoqués ici ! 




da capo a dit:


> Sinon, pour mesurer l'injustice, il nous faut à minima :
> - le nombre moyen de spectateurs et le nombre de spectacles en un moins,
> - les coûts induits : personnel technique, chorégraphe, droits divers,
> - le repas s'il est inclus, le taux de marge appliqué, les coûts de personnel de service et de cuisine,
> ...



À raison de 254 places hors bar (source plan de salle officiel du cabaret), d'un coût moyen par spectacle/place d'environ 180 &#8364; (estimation prise dans le bas de la fourchette calculé selon les prix affichés sur le site du cabaret), à deux spectacles par jour, six jours par semaine (soit environ 50 spectacles mensuels), on peut estimer un CA mensuel de 2 286 000 &#8364;. Si on enlève les 32000 &#8364; que représentent les salaires des 16 danseuses de la troupe, ça laisse quand même 2 254 000 &#8364; pour couvrir les autres frais (sans compter que je n'ai pas tenu compte dans mon calcul des spectateurs qui suivent le spectacle depuis l'un des trois bard de l'établissement, faute de pouvoir évaluer précisément leur nombre, ça doit sans doute représenter au moins une cinquantaine d'entrées de plus par rapport à mon évaluation qui ne tient compte que des places aux tables).


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas entendu dire que la sécu prenait en charge les soins esthétiques, cosmétiques ou diététiques, qui sont, pour l'essentiel, ceux évoqués ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah je comprends mieux.
En fait, tu trouves l'entrée et les consos trop chères.

Voilà l'explication


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2012)

*L'ÉLECTION DE FRANÇOIS HOLLANDE VUE PAR LA TÉLÉVISION TAÏWANAISE*


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai la réponse !!
> 
> 
> 
> Vu les critères de sélection, les performances, un régime stricte (qui paient les soins et tout ??), elles devraient gagner le double !! 2 fois le SMIC pour être une danseuse de ce prestigieux établissements c'est vraiment lamentable. Ils devraient mettre à l'entrée "nos danseuses triées sur le volet sont payées 2000 /mois" ça ferait un peu cheap, ça irait bien avec l'endroit vous me direz.



Elles auraient mieux fait de faire du foot...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *L'ÉLECTION DE FRANÇOIS HOLLANDE VUE PAR LA TÉLÉVISION TAÏWANAISE*



Si ça pouvait être vrai...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Mai 2012)

rhoooo, la couverture du Point...






pauvre FH, il a quand même du mal, dans son costume de Chef d'Etat (qu'il soit détrempé ou  bien sec)...


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Mai 2012)

Et le jours où il va roter on va nous mettre une vidéo sur youtube ? 

Quand il aura un lacet défait ? 

Enfin bref, c'est un harakiri de la presse en ce moment, ils feraient mieux de passer plus de temps à analyser qu'a trouver des photos rigolotes. Et pour une fois c'est valable pour une grande majorité de journaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2012)

Ouais, c'est sûr, l'image est amusante. Parce qu'un VRAI chef d'État, un vrai de vrai de chez vrai, et bien son bracelet-montre, impeccablement serré, ne tourne JAMAIS sur son poignet. 

Et je parle même pas de Chuck Norris.

D'un autre côté, le VRAI chef d'État qui assure à fond tellement qu'il est trop fort, il n'accueille pas non plus Hillary Clinton comme l'a fait Sarkozy en lui disant "Sorry for the time" sous prétexte qu'il pleut Ça fait plouc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> D'un autre côté, le VRAI chef d'État qui assure à fond tellement qu'il est trop fort, il n'accueille pas non plus Hillary Clinton comme l'a fait Sarkozy en lui disant "Sorry for the time" sous prétexte qu'il pleut Ça fait plouc.



The weather is down, but the joke is fine  It's time to laugh ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2012)

En tout cas ça vaut plus de 2000 &#8364; vu l'exigence (poids-taille-cambrure) et les qualifications (niveau de danse) que requiert un poste. 2000 &#8364; c'est la paye d'un commercial débutant dans une pme quoi bordel !  Et il a même pas à le faire à poil !! 







La couv est vraiment ridicule en tout cas. Jamais ils auraient fait ça pour Sarko, là il a l'air d'un benêt sur la photo, regardant sa montre, en dirait Mister Bean, ils le prennent ouvertement pour un con


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Mai 2012)

http://www.tomsguide.fr/actualite/Pays-Bas-Prostituees-Robot,3386.html#xtor=AL-201203


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2012)

10 000 $ pour sa taper un robot nan mais lol quoi... 
Pourquoi d'ailleurs ? C'est tous les ingénieurs qui doivent entièrement la démonter pour lui laver le vagin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> 10 000 $ pour sa taper un robot nan mais lol quoi...



Nan, 10 000 , pas loin de 13000 $ au cours actuel


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> les danseuses du Crazy Horse sont en grève




Crazy Horse : tous à poil avec Morel !


----------



## flotow (18 Mai 2012)

Les débuts du Prince Harry au tambourin 
Gary Barlow "Sing" - official diamond jubilee song

"the Queen listened to it and she really liked it"

C'est en boucle sur la radio* depuis ce matin


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2012)

Imaginez le déchaînement médiatique que ces images auraient déclenché si à la place du nouveau on avait vu l'ancien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2012)

L'Allemagne qui fait un refus de priorité à la France, quoi de plus normal. Remarquez, s'il était resté à sa droite, il aurait continué tout droit, la laissant saluer seule. Là, on aurait vraiment eu l'air ridicule. :gneuheu:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'Allemagne qui fait un refus de priorité à la France



Menfin, Tibo, caisse tu racontes là ? Tu le sais bien pourtant que c'est Merkel qui vient de la droite et Hollande qui vient de la gauche !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Menfin, Tibo, caisse tu racontes là ? Tu le sais bien pourtant que c'est Merkel qui vient de la droite et Hollande qui vient de la gauche !



Je n'ose imaginer ce que cela va donner lorsqu'il va rencontrer David Cameron lors du G8.


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Mai 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Imaginez le déchaînement médiatique que ces images auraient déclenché si à la place du nouveau on avait vu l'ancien.



Euh c'est quoi le rapport avec l'actualité là ? 

Quand tu pètes tu le tweets ? C'est du même niveau ....

C'est même pas pour défendre Hollande, déjà avec Sarkozy c'était ultra chiant, cette diversion quotidienne sur des choses futiles. Wahou.

Vous vous rendez même pas compte que si c'est l'unique point (avec la montre) que vous trouvez à critiquer, bah .... C'est plutôt très bon signe


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mai 2012)

FANGIO  23 138 euros damende à 4 ans !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2012)

Une nouvelle bien trash

*Il se jette dans le vide-ordures pour fuir sa copine*


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2012)

"Il n'y aura pas de croissance sans confiance, et il n'y aura pas de confiance sans croissance."
Qui a dit ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2012)

loustic a dit:


> "Il n'y aura pas de croissance sans confiance, et il n'y aura pas de confiance sans croissance."
> Qui a dit ça ?




Choh Hao Li ? :rateau:


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2012)

Apprétons-nous donc à glander pituitairement et fermement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2012)

*La Corée du Sud voit en Fleur Pellerin le contre-modèle de son conservatisme*

*http://www.leparisien.fr/flash-actu...e-de-son-conservatisme-20-05-2012-2007721.php
* 
Fleur Pellerin a été adopté en Corée à l'âge de 6 mois. Elle est ministre déléguée chargée des PME et de l'économie numérique.

_Le Parti de la nouvelle frontière (NFP, conservateur) au pouvoir a estimé que la Corée du Sud devait tirer les leçons de la réussite de Fleur Pellerin pour s'ouvrir et promouvoir l'égalité des chances pour l'ensemble de ses habitants, sans distinction d'origine.
"Nous devons apprendre du système social français qui garantit les mêmes opportunités pour tous, qu'on ait été adopté ou qu'on vienne de l'immigration", estime le NFP.​_
Finalement, nous ne sommes pas si nuls !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> _"Nous devons apprendre du système social français qui garantit les mêmes opportunités pour tous, qu'on ait été adopté ou qu'on vienne de l'immigration", estime le NFP._
> 
> Finalement, nous ne sommes pas si nuls !



Ouais &#8230; Sauf que le modèle social français, en France, du moins, il me semble &#8230; Comment dire  &#8230; Purement &#8230; Théorique :mouais: (mais je veux croire que ça va changer)


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mai 2012)

C'est marrant je regarde Guaino sur BFM, c'est dommage, ce mec est intelligent, mais il dévisse totalement. 
Pour lui la retraite c'est 15 Milliards dans le meilleur des cas, mais bon les dépenses 500 Milliards rien que pour la sécurité social ... 

Déjà les 15 Milliards c'est discutable. 

Dans le même temps les collectivités territoriales n'ont pu tellement d'autonomie, l'Etat est même devenu le 1er contribuable (230 Milliards d'euro). Et les dépenses de l'Etat c'est 300 milliards d'euros. La conséquence est relativement simple, il y a plus de dépense que de recette.

Alors bon moi je veux bien, mais bon c'est pas la reforme des retraites qui va changer quelque chose ...

C'est une grande reforme des finances publics qu'il faut, une gestion amélioré, on est dans une crise structurelle là, pas une crise conjoncturel comme les chocs pétroliers. 

De mon coté je pense que le meilleur moyen c'est un mélange de rigueur et de relance, mais c'est pas une nouveauté, c'est pas non plus que Hollande, ni uniquement ceux de gauche qui pense ca. Sachant que de toute manière, chaque politique à un coté négatif ...

C'est quand tout les pays européens seront dans la mouise que l'on va soit rentrer dans une fédération, soit dans des guerres.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Imaginez le déchaînement médiatique que ces images auraient déclenché si à la place du nouveau on avait vu l'ancien.





De la maladresse, c'est meugnon ! :love:
L'autre nain, de mémoire, c'était mater le cul de je sais plus qui, envoyer des sms pendant que Benoît 16 soupapes parlait et chiper des crayons... on est quand même pas dans le même registre. Enfin bon, si ta que ça à foutre


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> ...
> De mon coté je pense que le meilleur moyen c'est un mélange de rigueur et de relance, ...








Mouais, bon, je suis de gauche et ça ne me dit rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> De mon coté je pense que le meilleur moyen c'est un mélange de rigueur et de relance.





Le docteur a dit:


> Mouais, bon, je suis de gauche et ça ne me dit rien...



M'enfin, qui c'est rigueur, et qui c'est relance ? (et pour faire plaisir à JPTK, pourquoi on ne les voit pas se mélanger, là ?) :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Mai 2012)

finalement DSK avait une bonne politique


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> : (mais je veux croire que ça va changer)



Mouahahahahahahahaha... C'est comment déjà... Ah oui : 


> les promesses électorales n'engagent que ceux qui les écoutent


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mouahahahahahahahaha... C'est comment déjà... Ah oui :



Je ne vois pas le rapport, il ne s'agit là ni de promesse électorale ni de problème de gouvernance, mais seulement du comportement mesquinement irresponsable de beaucoup trop de nos concitoyens, tu sais, les adeptes de "la France aux français, et dehors les bicots, les youpins, les négros et les niakwé" &#8230; Ceux qui le sont ouvertement : "je vote front national, moi, môssieur", et tous les autres, qui, la main sur le c&#339;ur, t'affirment : "moi, je ne suis pas comme ça, mais faut bien reconnaître que ces gens là &#8230;" :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mai 2012)

/mode comme d'hab : OTAR©


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Choh Hao Li ? :rateau:



Chaud cacao, au lit ?:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Chaud cacao, au lit ?:sleep:



Comment, un érudit de ta trempe ne connaitrait pas le nom du découvreur de l'hormone de croissance ?


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2012)

J'attend l'inventeur de l'hormone de décroissance... 
Sinon doit y avoir tout plein de prognathes qui lui disent merci à ce monsieur... 

Oui, hier j'étais fatigué, donc con...et ... je suis toujours fatigué...


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'attend l'inventeur de l'hormone de décroissance...



Toujours d'actualité...
... amusante ou pas ?

En tout cas inévitable.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2012)

De la peau de cadavres chinois pour prendre soin de nos peaux en Europe ? On en rêvait, ils l'ont fait ! 

Je crois qu'un projet était à l'étude aussi pour s'en servir de combustible :love:

*AH GRAND PÈRE TU RÉCHAUFFES TOUJOURS AUTANT NOS COEUR !!* :love:

Et nos corps du coup... Soleil vert tu n'es plus très loin.


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2012)

Il y a pas encore si longtemps les placentas humain en France finnissait déjà dans les produits cosmétique


----------



## subsole (23 Mai 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Il y a pas encore si longtemps les placentas humain en France finnissait déjà dans les produits cosmétique



J'ose espérer que les conditions d'hygiène et d'innocuité, sans compter une certaine "précipitation" pour quelque cas, sans doute pour garder toute la fraicheur du "produit", n'étaient pas les même. 


_Le fait est que ces produits se trouvent dans une sorte de "zone grise" légale : ils ne sont soumis ni aux réglementations concernant les médicaments, ni à ceux concernant les produits de beauté, c'est-à-dire uniquement des substances appliquées à la surface de la peau et non en injections.

Au Royaume-Uni, les autorités sont préoccupées par les questions éthiques comme par les risques d'infection et de transmission de virus. Une enquête commandée par le ministère de la Santé britannique a souligné le besoin d'instaurer de nouvelles réglementations. "Mais le ministère de la Santé veut néanmoins s'en remettre à la Commission européenne, et cela pourrait prendre plusieurs années avant qu'une législation entre en vigueur", note The Guardian.

Les autorités chinoises réfutent pour leur part qu'il soit possible de prélever la peau ou tout autre partie du corps de condamnés à mort sans que ceux-ci donnent leur consentement. Mais il y a de sérieux doutes, d'après The Guardian, qui rappelle les révélations faites en juin 2001 devant le Congrès américain par un ancien médecin militaire chinois, Wang Guoqi. Ce dernier a assuré "avoir participé aux prélèvements d'organes de plus de 100 prisonniers exécutés. Les chirurgiens disséquaient les corps dans des camions garés sur les lieux d'exécution." Wang a avoué avoir procédé au prélèvement de la peau d'un condamné exécuté mais dont le c&#339;ur battait encore..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2012)

En espérant que la qualité reste...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En espérant que la qualité reste...



Tu parlais de la qualité de l'article, là ? Ben c'est mort, à mon avis :

- Seagate rachète LaCie &#8230; Photo d'un disque Samsung (oui, je suis au courant que Seagate a racheté l'activité disques durs de Samsung, mais ils ne mettent pas d'étiquettes Samsung sur les disques fabriqués depuis ce rachat) !
- "Le marché du disque dur vient de perdre un autre acteur indépendant : l'entreprise française LaCie est en cours d'absorption par le géant américain Seagate." &#8230; Ni LaCie, ni D2, la société qui est à son origine n'ont jamais fabriqué de disques durs, seulement des boîtiers et des bridges dans lesquels ils mettaient les disques du marché !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2012)

Mon Doc !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (24 Mai 2012)

bah, rien de surprenant ...

c'était évident que tous ces supermen n'étaient que des p'tits paidai...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2012)

Le français, c'est pas cool !

*Interrogé sur son français, un Chinois s'évanouit en direct*


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mai 2012)

Merci Bertrand


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2012)

priée de « ne pas gagner »


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci Bertrand



Juste pour relativiser, 236 M c'est le devis pour renflouer le Costa Concordia


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2012)

Oui, certes. Mais ces 236 M&#8364; m'auraient semblé mieux investis dans 





> 11 collèges flambant neufs ou, si l&#8217;on préfère, de 1&#8201;600 logements sociaux tout équipés


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci Bertrand



Châtelet sa restera toujours aussi moche


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, certes. Mais ces 236 M&#8364; m'auraient semblé mieux investis dans



Cela dit, depuis l'arrivée de Delanoë à la mairie de Paris, le nombre de logements sociaux dans la capitale a augmenté de 25%, alors qu'il n'avait pas cessé de baisser durant les mandats des deux maires précédents


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, depuis l'arrivée de Delanoë à la mairie de Paris, le nombre de logements sociaux dans la capitale a augmenté de 25%, alors qu'il n'avait pas cessé de baisser durant les mandats des deux maires précédents



Et alors ? Cela ne veut pas dire que l'argent est toujours bien géré, juste que c'était encore pire avant. 

Je prend comme exemple les voies de bus, la circulation est une vraie catastrophe, la pollution est accrue car la circulation n'a pas diminué et pour couronner le tout, les séparations voie de bus/voie de voiture sont en train d'être détruite pour la plupart, parce que trop dangereux. (un livreur mort, coup du lapin, la tête à cogné la bordure ...).

Il fallait y penser avant, sans vouloir paraitre prétentieux, même pas besoin d'ingénieur pour comprendre que c'est dangereux. De plus les voies de bus/taxi provoque également beaucoup d'accidents. Alors bon, on peut être de gauche et pas très malin. Moi j'en ai marre de ce mec.

Et en plus paris plage, bloque tout chaque année. Je ne critique pas l'idée, mais il y avait pas mieux à faire que Paris plage ? 

Conduire dans Paris n'a pu rien d'agréable. Enfin bref JCDecaux lui doit être content d'avoir décroché autant de CDSP.


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Conduire dans Paris n'a pu rien d'agréable. .



1. cela ne l'a jamais vraiment été, agréable

2. c'est le but. Après, on aime ou on aime pas


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Mai 2012)

yvos a dit:


> 1. cela ne l'a jamais vraiment été, agréable
> 
> 2. c'est le but. Après, on aime ou on aime pas



Tout dépend ce que tu conduis, moi je t'assure que conduire un vespa à vitesse (en 50) c'était agréable, bon depuis j'ai changé de scooter mais bon 

Mais de moins en moins avec les voies de bus, avant je m'en sortais bien sur mon chemin, il y en avais peu, maintenant il y a que ca


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, depuis l'arrivée de Delanoë à la mairie de Paris, le nombre de logements sociaux dans la capitale a augmenté de 25%, alors qu'il n'avait pas cessé de baisser durant les mandats des deux maires précédents



Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai même pas pensé et je ne te suivrai pas sur ce terrain : je ne comparais en aucun cas avec une autre mandature et j'aurais dit exactement la même chose si c'était ceux "de l'autre bord" qui avaient promotionné cette merveille architecturale de canopée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2012)

Publicité accidentogène?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai même pas pensé et je ne te suivrai pas sur ce terrain : je ne comparais en aucun cas avec une autre mandature et j'aurais dit exactement la même chose si c'était ceux "de l'autre bord" qui avaient promotionné cette merveille architecturale de canopée



Ah mais je n'avais pas pensé ça en termes de "bord", mais si on va par là, on ne construira plus que des HLM, des collèges (qui sont à la charge du département, je le rappelle, donc pour Paris, de la préfecture et non de la mairie) ou des crèches. fini l'architecture, les "algeco" coutent moins cher, donc on peut en faire plus, et fini les embellissements, les installations de loisirs, et j'en passe. S'ils veulent des HLM, zont qu'à supprimer le PSG, rien qu'avec les salaires des joueurs, on peut en construire, des logements, et en plus, ça réglera le problème des hooligans


----------



## Jose Culot (26 Mai 2012)

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/monde/art...-attributs-genitaux-pour-un-diner-payant.html
Miam miam


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> http://www.dhnet.be/infos/monde/art...-attributs-genitaux-pour-un-diner-payant.html
> Miam miam



Ce type était couillu. Mais on ne peut être et avoir été.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> http://www.dhnet.be/infos/monde/art...-attributs-genitaux-pour-un-diner-payant.html
> Miam miam



Il y avait un moyen plus simple et moins définitif de se faire tailler une pipe !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Mai 2012)

encore une histoire à la mords-moi-le-nud...

ça aurait sans doute plu à Sonyboy...


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon Doc !



Pourquoi sur facebook et ailleurs j'arrive plus à charger les liens vers le monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Pourquoi sur facebook et ailleurs j'arrive plus à charger les liens vers le monde



Le monde ? Tu veux dire le monde entier ? Tu dois te sentir totalement isolé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Le monde ? Tu veux dire&#8230; le monde entier ?



Non non, juste les six premières pages plus l'avant dernière, celle des mots croisés et du strip de BD &#8230; la seule qui l'intéresse !


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, juste celle du strip de BD &#8230; la seule qui l'intéresse !



BD comme Bérénice Deville ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> BD comme Bérénice Deville ?



J'ai écris "strip", pas "strip tease" !


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2012)

Lagarde, quelle tepu...

Ah la fameuse culpabilisation... quand on a plus que ça à dire, c'est absolument abject. Pourquoi ne pas dire aux SDF d'arrêter de boire et d'aller bosser aussi non ? Que quand on veut on peut, qu'ils ne sont pas assez motivés ???

Pendant ce temps, elle sera exonérée d'impôts sur son salaire à 380 000 ... c'est plus du culot, du cynisme, de la provocation, je sais pas ce que c'est. QU'ELLE MEURT D'UN CANCER AVEC SON BRONZAGE TOUJOURS "PARFAIT" TOUTE L'ANNÉE !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2012)

Oui, j'ai également été choqué par le cynisme de ses déclarations. 

Mais il y a un message subliminal à l'arrière-plan. On commence à se résigner à l'idée d'un défaut grec. Pourquoi ménager des gens qui votent comme ils veulent, au lieu de se courber devant les diktats des experts, et qui finiront probablement par ne pas payer leurs dettes ? Quand on lit les conclusions du rapport publié l'année dernière sur l'efficacité du FMI par un bureau d'évaluation indépendant, on se dit pourtant que les membres de cette institution devraient se montrer modestes : 

 « Recherche institutionnellement orientée », « biais idéologiques », « autocensure », « conclusions préconçues », « faible diversité dapproches théoriques et, plus encore, empiriques », « étroitesse de vues », « cadre analytique inapproprié aux réalités des pays étudiés », « incapacité répétée à citer des travaux de chercheurs locaux », etc.  

C'est aussi aux experts du FMI qu'on doit la perle suivante, publiée dans un rapport sur l'économie américaine, quelque mois avant la faillite de Lehman Brothers et la crise du système bancaire : 

« Les banques commerciales et dinvestissement proprement dites sont foncièrement en bonne situation financière et les risques systémiques semblent faibles. »  

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2011/08/RIMBERT/20857


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2012)

Boaff, tout le monde s' en fout de christine Lagarde.

Elle fait peut etre cette déclaration, pour que le monde se rappelle d' elle (?)

On s' en fout d' elle, elle est là suite a des convenances "si tel pays a tel poste alors tel pays aurat tel poste", et donc la présidence du FMI revenait a une personnalité française, et donc, Sarkozy l' a nommé, et Sarkozy parti, elle est dans une position passablement bancale.

Mais , on s' en fout d' elle, on l' avait oublié (La povre!)


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2012)

Bah c'est très bien comme ça, na ! 



> *Cest la fin de lhégémonie allemande*
> 
> Grâce à la nouvelle orientation défendue par Paris, le rapport de force interne à lUnion européenne devient défavorable à Berlin et à la rigueur prônée par lAllemagne. Ces circonstances permettent aux Grecs dentrevoir le bout du tunnel et de reprendre espoir, se félicite-t-on à Athènes.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h05 ----------

ET PAF !! :casse:

 



> BONNET D'ÂNE POUR LE FMI
> 
> Recherche institutionnellement orientée », « biais idéologiques », « autocensure », « conclusions préconçues », « faible diversité dapproches théoriques et, plus encore, empiriques », « étroitesse de vues », « cadre analytique inapproprié aux réalités des pays étudiés », « incapacité répétée à citer des travaux de chercheurs locaux » A tout prendre, il valait mieux pour les têtes pensantes du Fonds monétaire international (FMI) que les feux de lactualité fussent braqués sur leur directeur général, arrêté à New York le 14 mai 2011, plutôt que sur le dernier rapport de son Bureau indépendant dévaluation, publié la semaine suivante dans lindifférence générale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2012)

Sans compter que c'est vachement bien de fustiger les "petits contribuables grec qui "refusent de payer leurs impôts et se prennent la crise en pleine tronche, mais le rapport fourni aux bailleurs de fond européens dit que la majeure partie des 8 milliards d'arriéré d'impots en grèce, c'est pas forcément eux. Voici ce qu'ils recommandent :



> en matière de fiscalité des progrès devaient encore être faits, notamment dans la lutte contre l'évasion fiscale des riches contribuables et des grandes entreprises.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2012)

... Et nous on est humiliés de ce qui traîne au FMI en provenance de chez nous...


----------



## subsole (28 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> ... Et nous on est humiliés de ce qui traîne au FMI en provenance de chez nous...



 Mais pas autant qu'avant ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2012)

*Pour ses voisins, George Lucas veut fomenter la «lutte des classes»*

Il faut dire qu'il va loin dans la "provocation" : il veut faire construire des logements sociaux sur un de ses terrains

Gauchiste !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Pour ses voisins, George Lucas veut fomenter la «lutte des classes»*
> 
> Il faut dire qu'il va loin dans la "provocation" : il veut faire construire des logements sociaux sur un de ses terrains
> 
> Gauchiste !



Menfin ! C'est révoltant, obliger tous ces pauvres riches à cotoyer des salauds de pauvres, alors que toute cette racaille devrait être enfermée dans des camps de concentration au sein du désert du Nevada, ou du Mojave  Alors à quoi ça sert qu'ils se soient battus pendant plus d'un siècle pour faire enfermer les indiens dans des réserves, si c'est pour leur faire cotoyer des chicanos, des nègres et des communistes ! 

Non, franchement, vouloir faire vivre des pauvres dans un cadre agréable, c'est indécent ! :hein:

 :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Mai 2012)

Vous avez dit sociaux....!!     Agréables?????:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Pour ses voisins, George Lucas veut fomenter la «lutte des classes»*
> 
> Il faut dire qu'il va loin dans la "provocation" : il veut faire construire des logements sociaux sur un de ses terrains
> 
> Gauchiste !



S'il fait construire des logements sociaux, il a droit à des déductions fiscales ?


----------



## Madalvée (28 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Pour ses voisins, George Lucas veut fomenter la «lutte des classes»*
> 
> Il faut dire qu'il va loin dans la "provocation" : il veut faire construire des logements sociaux sur un de ses terrains
> 
> Gauchiste !



Delphine Batho et Jean-Pierre Chevènement sont sur les rangs pour s'y installer


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Menfin ! C'est révoltant, obliger tous ces pauvres riches...


... et on ne sait toujours pas qui sont ces riches qui font l'actualité (amusante ou pas) et dont on parle abondamment dans ce fil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2012)

Mais si, on sait, dans ce cas précis, ce sont ces riches qui ne veulent pas voir de pauvres venir vivre près de chez eux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2012)

*LETS GO TO THE MALL  Une Saoudienne tient tête à la police religieuse*

On lui reprochait d'avoir mis du vernis à ongle


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *LETS GO TO THE MALL  Une Saoudienne tient tête à la police religieuse*
> 
> On lui reprochait d'avoir mis du vernis à ongle




Rhooooo !  Quelle honte, si on laisse faire et que ça continue, elles vont finir par se mettre du rouge à lèvres sous leur tchador !


----------



## Madalvée (28 Mai 2012)

C'est fini ces insinuations machistes et racistes ? Je vais faire suspendre vos chroniques sur Macgé si ça continue


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est fini ces insinuations machistes et racistes ? Je vais faire suspendre vos chroniques sur Macgé si ça continue


Encore pire elles vont finir par demander le droit de vote 

On vit une époque formidable


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, depuis l'arrivée de Delanoë à la mairie de Paris, le nombre de logements sociaux dans la capitale a augmenté de 25%, alors qu'il n'avait pas cessé de baisser durant les mandats des deux maires précédents



Cela dit, les impôts locaux ont augmenté de 50% à Paris ces 3 dernières années...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, elle sera exonérée d'impôts sur son salaire à 380 000 ... c'est plus du culot, du cynisme, de la provocation, je sais pas ce que c'est. QU'ELLE MEURT D'UN CANCER AVEC SON BRONZAGE TOUJOURS "PARFAIT" TOUTE L'ANNÉE !!



Comme tous les autres diplomates internationaux depuis 1961, année où cette exonération a été votée.
Bizarrement, ça n'avait choqué personne jusque-là...


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit, les impôts locaux ont augmenté de 50% à Paris ces 3 dernières années...


Quand je vois ce que je payais au mêtre carré pour mon studio parisien, et ce que je raque dans ma banlieue, je me dis que même avec 50% d'augmentation il reste  de la marge : Il y a un rapport de 1 à 4 en faveur de la capitale


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2012)

Ce n'est pas l'exonération d'impôts sur le salaire de C. Lagarde qui pose problème, mais la confrontation de ce fait avec ses déclarations sur la Grèce et les enfants du Niger. Outre les conséquences parfois dramatiques pour les populations des interventions du FMI dans des pays où il a imposé ses politiques néolibérales d'ajustement structurel. La directrice du FMI ne peut pas se faire passer pour une bienfaitrice des petits enfants du tiers-Monde, ce n'est pas crédible. C'était tout aussi vrai évidemment lorsque DSK dirigeait cette institution, ce que ses anciens amis se gardent bien de rappeler.  

Pendant ce temps-là, l'UNICEF publie un rapport montrant la relative médiocrité des performances françaises en matière de lutte contre la pauvreté infantile :
http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/pa...e-eleve-selon-l-unicef-29-05-2012-2022364.php


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2012)

Chronique d'une mort annoncée

30 ans c'est un peu jeune pour mourir


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Chronique d'une mort annoncée
> 
> 30 ans c'est un peu jeune pour mourir



En matière d'informatique c'est plutôt infiniment mathusalemesque !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> En matière d'informatique c'est plutôt infiniment mathusalemesque !


Pourquoi ? Le minitel c'était de l'informatique ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2012)

C'était même le premier tout-en-un, portable de surcroit, de l'histoire ! :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Le minitel c'était de l'informatique ?


Ben oui un peu tout de même 

Je te parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans etc où je gérais avec mon Apple II GS mes connexions avec le minitel branché dessus 

Par contre je me rappelle plus de quel type était la connexion RJ45 ou autre ?


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable


C'est vrai...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben oui un peu tout de même
> 
> Je te parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans etc où je gérais avec mon Apple II GS mes connexions avec le minitel branché dessus
> 
> Par contre je me rappelle plus de quel type était la connexion RJ45 ou autre ?



arrête, tu me rappelles les mises en réseau de deux Macs via le port série...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par contre je me rappelle plus de quel type était la connexion RJ45 ou autre&#8230; ?



RJ11 plutôt, moi, il servait de modem à mon Atari ST (pour alimenter l'émulateur &#8230; Minitel qu'il hébergeait, ce qui me donnait accès au minitel couleur, bien que mon minitel ne soit que noir et blanc) ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2012)

*L'horloge mécanique du jardin du théâtre de Puteaux*

La vidéo est :love::love::love:


Ça me rappelle :


[YOUTUBE]2StSyhFe1qY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce qui me donnait accès au minitel couleur, bien que mon minitel ne soit que noir et blanc) ! :love:


Ah le minitel en couleur  Et on avait pas que le rose dans mon souvenir :rose:

On devait avoisiner les 256 couleurs sur l'écran du GS


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2012)

Euh nan, le minitel, c'étaient 16 couleurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2012)

et des pixels de 4 millimètres de côté...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh nan, le minitel, c'étaient 16 couleurs


Le rose en plus  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> et des pixels de 4 millimètres de côté...


C'est si loin maintenant mais pour l'époque c'était quand même bonnard


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le rose en plus
> 
> C'est si loin maintenant mais pour l'époque c'était quand même bonnard



Ton post sent le vieux souvenir ému du 3615 Ulla...


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2012)

> Envoyé par *Dos Jones *
> Le rose en plus &#8230;
> 
> C'est si loin maintenant mais pour l'époque c'était quand même bonnard&#8230;





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ton post sent le vieux souvenir ému du 3615 Ulla...



 Pensez à aller vous laver les mains, histoire d'enlever les traces d'émotions.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme tous les autres diplomates internationaux depuis 1961, année où cette exonération a été votée.
> Bizarrement, ça n'avait choqué personne jusque-là...



Bah c'est l'association des deux actualités qui est totalement aberrante voilà tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2012)

Toutafé, c'est surtout le fait qu'elle vienne se poser en donneuse de leçons en stigmatisant les plus modestes à propos du paiement de leurs impôts (qu'ils paient, d'ailleurs, eux, en grèce, c'est "prélèvement à la source") alors qu'elle qui gagne par mois ce qu'eux ne gagnent pas en 10 ans n'en paie pas, et que le principal des impôts impayés en grèce est le fait de grandes entreprises et de richissimes contribuables.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toutafé, c'est surtout le fait qu'elle vienne se poser en donneuse de leçons en stigmatisant les plus modestes à propos du paiement de leurs impôts (qu'ils paient, d'ailleurs, eux, en grèce, c'est "prélèvement à la source") alors qu'elle qui gagne par mois ce qu'eux ne gagnent pas en 10 ans n'en paie pas, et que le principal des impôts impayés en grèce est le fait de grandes entreprises et de richissimes contribuables.



*QU'ON LA BRÛLE VIVE !!! *

Nan et puis avec sa gueule de bourgeoise et son bronzage "parfait" toute l'année, ça donne vraiment envie de lui défoncer la gueule sur le trottoir à coups de pieds ! 

(enfin après j'admets que c'est très perso comme sentiment hein :rose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2012)

Jacques Sapir a déjà fait le boulot :

*Grèce : pourquoi Christine Lagarde a tout faux*


----------



## Le docteur (30 Mai 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le rose en plus
> 
> C'est si loin maintenant mais pour l'époque c'était quand même bonnard



On parle toujours du minitel rose, mais le mien était désespérément vert ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Bah c'est l'association des deux actualités qui est totalement aberrante voilà tout



C'est surtout qu'elle a pas de face, la dame. Oser donner des leçons de citoyenneté quand soi-même on se sait bénéficier d'une telle exonération... ben quelqu'un de normalement constitué (rare) ... il ferme sa gueule, tout simplement.

Alors certains dirons comme sur le site du Monde (ex-journal ni de gauche ni de droite) que c'est "légal". On peut jouer à ça pour voir si l'argument porte : entre un type qui a perdu la moitié de son salaire déjà pas génial qui tente de ne pas trop se faire assommer en prime (c'est pas bien, ok! mais on peut comprendre) et celui qui bénéficie d'une largesse légale démente et invective l'autre, qui est le plus "limite" (je suis dans un jour poli et urbain) ?

Beaucoup de choses dégueulasses sont légales, ça ne les rend pas justes pour autant (vous me faites une copie double pour vous entraîner à l'appel du 18 juin pour les terminales  terminaux ?)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> *QU'ON LA BRÛLE VIVE !!! *
> 
> Nan et puis avec sa gueule de bourgeoise et son bronzage "parfait" toute l'année, ça donne vraiment envie de lui défoncer la gueule sur le trottoir à coups de pieds !
> 
> (enfin après j'admets que c'est très perso comme sentiment hein :rose



T'inquiètes : le bronzage toute l'année, c'est pas bon bon pour la santé ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'inquiètes : le bronzage toute l'année, c'est pas bon bon pour la santé ...



Oui, elle va bien finir par se choper un sarkoz &#8230; me !


----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'inquiètes : le bronzage toute l'année, c'est pas bon bon pour la santé ...


Ce qui veut que non seulement elle ne paie pas d'impôts, mais en plus elle va nous plomber un peu plus les comptes de la secu quand il faudra soigner son cancer pris en charge à 100% ...







note pour les fesses d'huitre bas de plafond : je n'ai rien contre les cancers pris en charge à 100%, mais ce sont quand même les impôts qui financent la secu.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

Sinon, encore un coup bas (deux, en fait, à lire l'article) du politiquement correct


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2012)

après l&#8217;artiste japonais, ça va devenir une mode d&#8217;offrir des bouts de soi aux autres !


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> après lartiste japonais, ça va devenir une mode doffrir des bouts de soi aux autres !



Si quelqu'un en a besoin, je peux garder gracieusement mes rognures d'ongles (de mains et de pieds), ainsi que mes déjections, personnellement ça ne m'est plus d'aucune utilité (mais si je peux faire plaisir), ça pourrait peut-être faire un ragout d'ongles en sauce. 

Le porc port reste à votre charge. ^^


----------



## ergu (30 Mai 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> après lartiste japonais, ça va devenir une mode doffrir des bouts de soi aux autres !



Mieux vaut offrir des bouts de soie.
C'est bientôt la fête des mères.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Si quelqu'un en a besoin, je peux garder gracieusement mes rognures d'ongles (de mains et de pieds), ainsi que mes déjections, personnellement ça ne m'est plus d'aucune utilité (mais si je peux faire plaisir), ça pourrait peut-être faire un ragout d'ongles en sauce.
> 
> Le porc port reste à votre charge. ^^




Hummmmmmmm des rognures d'ongles, ça me plaît ça !!


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2012)

C'est le début de l'invasion des zombies !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Hummmmmmmm des rognures d'ongles, ça me plaît ça !!



surtout de pied, hein vieux vicelard ?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2012)

Pardon, une simple histoire de conjonctivite


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mai 2012)

Avec la news sur un cannibale abattu en pleine action aux états-unis (17 000 recommandations sur LeMonde.fr), on dirait qu'une drogue de synthèse particulièrement dangereuse a vu le jour.


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2012)

On attend le test de JPTK


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2012)

Je viens de faire mes pieds (oui Fab, évidemment les pieds !), envoyer moi les votre à Grenoble dans une enveloppe et je vais me faire un bouillon et je vous dit quoi


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Je viens de faire mes pieds (oui Fab, évidemment les pieds !), envoyer moi les votre à Grenoble dans une enveloppe et je vais me faire un bouillon et je vous dit quoi


Voila, je te les passe sur le forum.






Tu pourrais ajouter des poils.


----------



## ergu (30 Mai 2012)

Il y a deux ans, mon fils cadet me faisait part de son intention d'ouvrir un jour un restaurant dont les plats seraient à base de crottes de nez.

Croyant jouer mon rôle d'éducateur responsable, je m'évertuait alors, non sans succès, à le dissuader, arguant qu'un tel menu risquait de ne pas trouver de clientèle.
Le spectre de la faillite lui fit abandonner son rêve.

Aujourd'hui, à vous lire, je me demande si je n'avais pas tort.
Être père est un terrible sacerdoce.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2012)

*Une découverte FONDAMENTALE !!* Le docteur Ravioli (il est italien c'est marrant) a découvert un traitement qui guérit tout !! Les cancers, les sidas, les hémorroïdes du cul, les adultères, les petits zizis, la frigidité !!

*RÉVOLUTIONNAIRE !!*

Et ceci est gratuit et accessible à tous !!!

Des rognures d'ongles de pieds en bouillon ! 
*En 10 bols vous êtes guéris de TOUT !!*

Envoyez moi dès maintenant vos rognures d'ongles par la poste merci et surtout partagez cette info qui va changer la face du monde !!!

ps : il est important de faire cuire longtemps le bouillon (au moins 2h) sinon ça croque :-/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2012)

*MASTER CHIEF  La BBC confond le Conseil de sécurité de lONU avec un logo du jeu Halo*

Ils n'auraient pas dû croire aveuglément Google image. Google, c'est le mal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mai 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Ils n'auraient pas dû croire aveuglément Google image. Google, c'est le mal.



Google, c'est aussi le Mail !

Voilà, vous pouvez bouller vert ! je compte sur vous !


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Google, c'est aussi le Mail !
> 
> Voilà, vous pouvez bouller vert ! je compte sur vous !



Depuis qu'il n'y a plus de boules rouges, les boules vertes ne servent à rien.

D'ailleurs, j'en profite pour te bouler, puisque cela ne sert à rien 

Ah ben, non, la machine ne veut pas.

Finalement, cela ne sert vraiment à rien.


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2012)

Les Spice Girls reviennent 

[YOUTUBE]gJLIiF15wjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2012)

et merde !


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Mai 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> *Une découverte FONDAMENTALE !!* Le docteur Ravioli (il est italien c'est marrant) a découvert un traitement qui guérit tout !! Les cancers, les sidas, les hémorroïdes du cul, les adultères, les petits zizis, la frigidité !!


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2012)

Je ne vois pas ou est le problème ? 
Je marche, mais il m'arrive parfois d'utiliser un fauteuil, les grandes surfaces sont extrêmement fatigantes. D'autant qu'ici on voit aisément le montage...


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2012)

encore du zombiebukkake ?


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2012)

C' est a la mode;

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-divers/la-traque-mondiale-du-meurtrier-sadique-01-06-2012-2027251.php

Je sorts plus de chez moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ou est le problème ?
> Je marche, mais il m'arrive parfois d'utiliser un fauteuil, les grandes surfaces sont extrêmement fatigantes. D'autant qu'ici on voit aisément le montage...



Et puis, tout dépend de la pathologie, je connais un handicapé incapable de marcher, mais capable de faire ça, si ses bras trouvent les bons points d'appui, comme ça semble le cas ici, il peut se tenir dans cette position !


----------



## inkclub (1 Juin 2012)

patlek a dit:


> C' est a la mode;
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-divers/la-traque-mondiale-du-meurtrier-sadique-01-06-2012-2027251.php
> 
> Je sorts plus de chez moi.




pas grave

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...-voie-lactee-et-d-andromede_1710969_3244.html


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> pas grave
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...-voie-lactee-et-d-andromede_1710969_3244.html



Tu as le temps de manger pendant 4 milliards d'années ...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Voilà, vous pouvez bouller vert ! je compte sur vous !



Tu veux pas une paire de baffes plutôt ? :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> encore du zombiebukkake ?





patlek a dit:


> C' est a la mode;
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-divers/la-traque-mondiale-du-meurtrier-sadique-01-06-2012-2027251.php
> 
> Je sorts plus de chez moi.





inkclub a dit:


> pas grave
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...-voie-lactee-et-d-andromede_1710969_3244.html



Ben je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, je n'arrive pas à m'inquiéter, vu que je n'arrive plus à ouvrir les pages, ni du Parisien, ni du Monde.

Pour la collision inévitable d'Andromède et de notre Voie Lactée, c'est pas de l'actualité, de toute manière, on le sait au moins depuis les années 50, ça (pour ma part, je l'ai appris au cours de mon service militaire, fin 1973 ou début 1974, dans un article de Science et Vie) :mouais:

Cela dit, en ce qui concerne ces deux galaxies, ça ne sera pas la première fois que ça leur arrive, vu que comme toutes les galaxies "spirales", elles résultent toutes deux d'au moins une collision de deux galaxies plus anciennes (une galaxie spirale étant le résultat de la collision de deux galaxies elliptiques au minimum). Lors d'une telle "collision", les chances pour que ça se traduise à notre échelle par des évènements catastrophiques sont infimes (une galaxie, c'est fait de plus de 999 999 pour un million de vide), et de toute façon, seuls nos lointains descendants (s'il y en a encore) seront témoins de l'évènement dont la durée devrait s'étendre sur plusieurs centaines de générations s'ils ont la même espérance de vie que nous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux pas une paire de baffes plutôt ? :casse:



ZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT !


----------



## ergu (1 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux pas une paire de baffes plutôt ? :casse:



Si tu as la main verte, ça devrait le faire.


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, je n'arrive pas à m'inquiéter, vu que je n'arrive plus à ouvrir les pages, ni du Parisien, ni du Monde.
> .



Tu as tort:

http://www.lemonde.fr/bazar/article/2012/06/01/pascal-77-en danger-1711120_823448.html

Titre de l' article:

" "Le dépeceur" serait a la recherche d' un certains "pascal 77"

Extrait de l' article"

"Le commissaire Crapette, interrogé par les journalistes, s' est déclarer impuissant a stopper "Le dépeceur". Selon les premiers élément de l' enquete celui que la presse a surnommer "Le dépeceur" aurait eut un contentieux avec un certains "pascal 77", sur un forum internet, connu des utilisateurs de Macintosh. le commissaire Crapette s' est déclaré profondément inquiet et a confié aux journalistes que malgré tous les moyens mis en oeuvre,  etc... etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2012)

Bon, alors, pour ce qui est du dépeceur, pas de problème, mon pote Remington 44 et moi, l'attendons de pied ferme, par contre, pour les sites du monde et du Parisien, je n'y comprend plus rien : sur mon MBP lorsque je cliques sur les lien j'ai à chaque fois, au bout d'un laps de temps assez long un message de Safari m'informant qu'il ne peut m'afficher la page parce que le serveur "_gna gna gna_" ne répond pas, alors que là, depuis mon vieux PowerBook G3 Pismo sous Tiger (Safari 4.1.3), connecté au même réseau, il m'affiche les pages en question comme si de rien n'était


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2012)

il est mort de peur


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> pour les sites du monde et du Parisien, je n'y comprend plus rien : sur mon MBP lorsque je cliques sur les lien j'ai à chaque fois, au bout d'un laps de temps assez long un message de Safari m'informant qu'il ne peut m'afficher la page parce que le serveur "_gna gna gna_" ne répond pas, alors que là, depuis mon vieux PowerBook G3 Pismo sous Tiger (Safari 4.1.3), connecté au même réseau, il m'affiche les pages en question comme si de rien n'était



/note : poster dans les forums techniques


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> il est mort de peur



Eu nan, moi, c'est ce modèle, que j'ai (entre autres) 








patlek a dit:


> Tu as tort:
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/bazar/article/2012/06/01/pascal-77-en danger-1711120_823448.html
> 
> ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, pour ce qui est du dépeceur, pas de problème, mon pote Remington 44 et moi, l'attendons de pied ferme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2012)

Pfffffffff !!! Tout ça pour montrer qu'il peut encore "tirer un coup" ...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffffff !!! Tout ça pour montrer qu'il peut encore "tirer un coup" ...:rateau:



Eh nan, là, c'est 12 coups, et pas qu'à minuit, spice di jaloux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2012)

Des armes de la guerre de Sécession Quelle longévité ce Pascal 77 !  

Celui de gauche ressemble à un Colt Navy.


----------



## inkclub (1 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Des armes de la guerre de Sécession Quelle longévité ce Pascal 77 !
> 
> Celui de gauche ressemble à un Colt Navy.




77 est son année de naissance, pascal est l'un des rares survivants de l'éruption du vésuve qui a détruit pompei le 24 août 79


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2012)

Pt'in le co-modo j'te jure :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Des armes de la guerre de Sécession&#8230; Quelle longévité ce Pascal 77 !
> 
> Celui de gauche ressemble à un Colt Navy.



Celui dans ma main droite est bien un Colt Navy modèle 1856, qui ne différait du modèle "Army" que par sa taille et son calibre (cal .36 pour le Navy, et .44 pour le modèle "Army"). l'autre est un Remington "Belt new Army" calibre .44 de 1858. Le premier envoie donc des projectiles d'environ 9 mm (36/100 de pouce), et le second, fait des trous d'un diamètre d'un peu plus de 11 mm. 



inkclub a dit:


> 77 est son année de naissance, pascal est l'un des rares survivants de l'éruption du vésuve qui a détruit pompei le 24 août 79



Non non, pas du tout, ce nom m'a été attribué car né dans la 77ème année de la vie du Grand Ramses II (vie, force et santé ), orphelin, je fus adopté par le grand prêtre du temple MacGéen d'Hermopolis, le très sage Lupus Amokensis, qui fit de moi l'humble serviteur du Dieu Mackhinthosch (dont l'orthographe du nom s'est peu à peu simplifiée au cours des siècles), ce qui explique qu'aujourd'hui encore, je porte la robe verte de ses prêtres. :hein:



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pt'in le co-modo j'te jure :afraid:



Ben quoi, tu as du avoir les mêmes outils de modération que moi, non ? Faut bien qu'on soit équipés, pour la chasse aux trolls ! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2012)

Rien ne vaut un bon blaster impérial


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rien ne vaut un bon blaster impérial



Ch'te connaissais plus manuel...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rien ne vaut un bon blaster impérial



C'est moins vintage qu'un bricolage de mitraillette Sterling (http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/E-11_blaster_rifle), mais on fait même des modèles pour geeks : http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jonatherton/apptag-laser-blaster?ref=category


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2012)

Ciel, une taupe !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ch'te connaissais plus manuel...



Et ? çà empêche pas... la preuve : 

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis :casse:*


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2012)

On l'avais laissée échapper celle là


----------



## patlek (2 Juin 2012)

Poêle a la tête.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2012)

C'est surtout une blague qui circule depuis des années sur internet et les cours de récré. Étrange de trouver ça dans Marianne. Aucune date, aucune info sérieuse, ça sent le stagiaire qui écrit ses fantasmes


----------



## JPTK (2 Juin 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est surtout une blague qui circule depuis des années sur internet et les cours de récré. Étrange de trouver ça dans Marianne. Aucune date, aucune info sérieuse, ça sent le stagiaire qui écrit ses fantasmes



C'est clair, aussi vieille qu'internet, je me demande si elle circulait pas déjà sur le minitel !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est clair, aussi vieille qu'internet, je me demande si elle circulait pas déjà sur le minitel !



En fait, sa première parution a eu lieu le 19 octobre 22197 BC en page 1 de l'écho des cavernes (un quotidien de deux pages recto-verso gravé à la main sur plaque de grès massif au burin de silex). On en trouve aussi une traduction en égyptien hieroglyphique sur une stèle retrouvée dans un mastaba datant de la 4ème dynastie (aux environs de 2500 BC).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, sa première parution a eu lieu le 19 octobre 22197 BC en page 1 de l'écho des cavernes (un quotidien de deux pages recto-verso gravé à la main sur plaque de grès massif au burin de silex). On en trouve aussi une traduction en égyptien hieroglyphique sur une stèle retrouvée dans un mastaba datant de la 4ème dynastie (aux environs de 2500 BC).



Arrête avec ce petit ton professoral, on dirait moi !!!!!


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2012)

des nouvelles de petit louis ?:affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2012)

Ça ne peut pas être petit_louis : le type repéré à Paris s'est contenté de boire un Coca dans un bar. Il n'a même pas commandé à manger. Pas crédible.


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2012)

Justement il a peu être manger petit Louis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Justement il a peu être manger petit Louis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Justement il a peu être manger petit Louis !



Ben, il ne sera pas le seul à l'avoir fait, et on va pas en faire une histoire non plus, hein !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2012)

La prochaine fois que vous mangez un kiri, dépliez le correctement en entier, regardez le bien et dites vous que ce n'est que pour les enfants en culotte courte...



J'ai pas de kiri au frigo. Je viens de trouver une photo sur le net d'une personne qui a fait le même constat que moi.


----------



## inkclub (3 Juin 2012)

après la fin du monde, reportée actuellement, la banque la banque ABN Amro prédit l'atténuation des craintes face à l'euro si un pays où circule la monnaie unique gagne, grâce à son étude "Soccernomics".


http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...foot-nouvel-indicateur-macro-economique.html#[2]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> après la fin du monde, reportée actuellement, la banque la banque ABN Amro prédit l'atténuation des craintes face à l'euro si un pays où circule la monnaie unique gagne, grâce à son étude "Soccernomics".
> 
> http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...foot-nouvel-indicateur-macro-economique.html#[2]



Je cite l'article :

_ABN Amro estime qu'il serait "malvenu" que le tournoi soit remporté par le Danemark, le Royaume-Uni ou la Suède, pays où l'euro n'a pas cours. "Une telle victoire encouragerait les *euro-septiques"*__*
*_
Il doit s'agir de gens gravement infectés par l'euro. Voilà ! Quand je vous disais que l'euro était mauvais pour la santé Mais on m'croit jamais.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2012)

ué, ça pue, c't'histoire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Juin 2012)

Et puis il est où le Poulpe ?

:hein:


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Je cite l'article :
> 
> _ABN Amro estime qu'il serait "malvenu" que le tournoi soit remporté par le Danemark, le Royaume-Uni ou la Suède, pays où l'euro n'a pas cours. "Une telle victoire encouragerait les *"fausses-septiques"*__*
> *_
> Il doit s'agir de gens gravement infectés par l'euro. Voilà ! Quand je vous disais que l'euro était mauvais pour la santé&#8230; Mais on m'croit jamais.




Il y avait une erreur, j'ai corrigé. Merci de le signaler à l'auteur de l'article 

+ 1 pour Romuald, tu avais raison


----------



## inkclub (3 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et puis il est où le Poulpe ?
> 
> :hein:




mangé par hannibal lecter

sinon 

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_La_..._decouverte_dans_des_arbres74030620121903.asp


----------



## patlek (4 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> après la fin du monde, reportée actuellement, la banque la banque ABN Amro prédit l'atténuation des craintes face à l'euro si un pays où circule la monnaie unique gagne, grâce à son étude "Soccernomics".
> 
> 
> http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...foot-nouvel-indicateur-macro-economique.html#[2]



Dans le foot, il n' y a aucune crise économique, l' argent coule a flot.

http://www.leparisien.fr/sports/les-salaires-de-l-om-et-du-psg-25-11-2011-1738259.php

(Footballeurs; footballeuses, on vous ment, on vous spolie...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2012)

Quand on voit qu'un Lucho gagne, pour jouer à la baballe, en un seul mois, 25 années du salaire d'un smicard, ne venez pas me dire que c'est justifié par les efforts qu'il fournit 

En interdisant le foutebôle, rien qu'avec l'économie des salaires mentionnés là, on pourrait doubler les revenus de 4773 smicards, ou filer 300 &#8364; mensuels de rallonge à 19093 d'entre eux, alors, en rajoutant l'économie des salaires de tous les autres joueurs, il y aurait surement de quoi relever un peu le niveau de vie des travailleurs pauvres de ce pays, et en plus, ça fermerait l'usine à fabriquer des hooligans qu'est devenu ce soit-disant "sport" ! :hein:

Ne nous trompons pas, qu'il y ait des gens riches ne me gêne pas, ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'il y ait, dans notre pays, en même temps, des gens riches *et* des gens (plus nombreux) qui doivent travailler un mois pour gagner de quoi vivre 15 jours, et d'autres à qui on refuse carrément le droit de gagner leur vie en travaillant (contrairement à ce que prétendent les adeptes d'une certaine doctrine politique, il n'y a que peu d'assistés, dans notre pays, mais beaucoup de secourus suite au naufrage que leur a fait subir le libéralisme débridé qui entend gérer notre vie) ! 

Si tout le monde en France gagnait de quoi lui assurer le niveau de vie qu'assure aujourd'hui un revenu de, disons 2000 &#8364;, les salaires de ces gens là ne me paraîtraient pas indécent, mais voilà, pendant ce temps, il y en a qui crèvent la bouche ouverte, et qui ne sont maintenus en vie que par la générosité d'autres qui ont à peine plus qu'eux pour vivre, et je trouve que ça, ça rend ces revenus plus qu'indécents. :mouais:

EDIT : mais que ce soit clair, je ne considère pas que ce sont ceux qui touchent ces salaires, les "coupables", mais bien ceux qui les paient (et touchent certainement encore plus) !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2012)

Les parents séparés offrent des iPad à leurs enfants pour espionner leur ex-partenaire


----------



## inkclub (4 Juin 2012)

après les zombies au usa
http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...-une-epidemie-de-zombies_1711838_1650684.html

les araignées géantes arrivent en inde

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Une..._village_indien_RP_040620121509-28-189643.asp


cool


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand on voit qu'un Lucho gagne, pour jouer à la baballe, en un seul mois, 25 années du salaire d'un smicard, ne venez pas me dire que c'est justifié par les efforts qu'il fournit
> 
> En interdisant le foutebôle, rien qu'avec l'économie des salaires mentionnés là, on pourrait doubler les revenus de 4773 smicards, ou filer 300  mensuels de rallonge à 19093 d'entre eux, alors, en rajoutant l'économie des salaires de tous les autres joueurs, il y aurait surement de quoi relever un peu le niveau de vie des travailleurs pauvres de ce pays, et en plus, ça fermerait l'usine à fabriquer des hooligans qu'est devenu ce soit-disant "sport" ! :hein:
> 
> ...



Tout est dit !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand on voit qu'un Lucho gagne, pour jouer à la baballe, en un seul mois, 25 années du salaire d'un smicard, ne venez pas me dire que c'est justifié par les efforts qu'il fournit
> 
> En interdisant le foutebôle, rien qu'avec l'économie des salaires mentionnés là, on pourrait doubler les revenus de 4773 smicards, ou filer 300  mensuels de rallonge à 19093 d'entre eux, alors, en rajoutant l'économie des salaires de tous les autres joueurs, il y aurait surement de quoi relever un peu le niveau de vie des travailleurs pauvres de ce pays, et en plus, ça fermerait l'usine à fabriquer des hooligans qu'est devenu ce soit-disant "sport" ! :hein:
> 
> ...



Moi je crois surtout que si on arrêtait de vouloir passer sa vie à regarder le porte monnaie du voisin pour le comparer au sien, ça irait déjà mieux pour tout le monde.
Oui il y a des gens qui ont la chance d'avoir des hauts revenus, tant mieux pour eux. Qu'on le leur baisse ne changera rien pour les autres de toutes façons. C'est juste de la démago à deux balles. 
C'est pas beau d'être jaloux les gars...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi je crois surtout que si on arrêtait de vouloir passer sa vie à regarder le porte monnaie du voisin pour le comparer au sien, ça irait déjà mieux pour tout le monde.
> Oui il y a des gens qui ont la chance d'avoir des hauts revenus, tant mieux pour eux. Qu'on le leur baisse ne changera rien pour les autres de toutes façons. C'est juste de la démago à deux balles.
> C'est pas beau d'être jaloux les gars...



Le problème, c'est que ce sont précisément les gens qui ont les plus hauts revenus qui &#339;uvrent continuellement pour mettre leurs contemporains dans la misère.

Je ne regarde pas "le porte monnaie du voisin", mais "le*s* porte*s* monnaie de*s* voisin*s*", et je constate avec amertume que quelques uns, pour remplir le leur, font tout ce qu'il faut pour que celui des autres reste bien vide (voir, par exemple Arcelor Mittal, qui veut supprimer une activité rentable, mais pas assez à ses yeux, mais en outre, refuse que d'autres reprennent cette activité afin d'éviter qu'ils ne les concurrencent, 3500 ouvriers qui vont rester sur le carreau ? Quelle importance ? Ça n'est que "du bétail", de toute façon !). 

Je ne suis pas partisan d'une sorte de communisme, et suis attaché au principe de la réussite "au mérite", mais à condition que les règles du jeu soient équitable, or, là, il y a beau temps qu'elles ne le sont plus, qu'elles ont été faussées par ceux qui avaient le moins besoin d'améliorer leur situation. Ce qu'on leur reproche, ce n'est pas d'être privilégiés, c'est de refuser aux autres de le devenir, de vouloir absolument étaler leur richesse au milieu d'une marée de pauvres et de très pauvre.

Les hauts revenus, il ne s'agit pas simplement de "baisser", il s'agit de "redistribuer". Nous vivons dans un pays ou 80% de la richesse est dans les mains de 10% de la population, et ou 30% de celle ci vit sous le seuil de pauvreté ou, au mieux, flirte avec n'en ayant que moins de 1% à se partager. Qu'un footballeur gagne en un mois 25 années de SMIC, ce n'est pas normal, non pas parce que c'est trop, mais parce que c'est le SMIC qui n'est pas assez, avant qu'une société ne soit autorisée à produire des riches, elle devrait d'abord avoir l'obligation de faire qu'il n'y ait plus de pauvres.

Mais voilà, le problème, c'est que plus ils en ont, et, non seulement plus ils veulent en avoir, mais surtout moins ils supportent de ne pas pouvoir écraser leurs contemporains de leur supériorité. "à quoi ça sert d'être riche, s'il n'y a pas de pauvres pour que ça en vaille la peine ?"


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les hauts revenus, il ne s'agit pas simplement de "baisser", il s'agit de "redistribuer". Nous vivons dans un pays ou 80% de la richesse est dans les mains de 10% de la population, et ou 30% de celle ci vit sous le seuil de pauvreté ou, au mieux, flirte avec.


On progresse. Il y a 100 ans on était pas loin de 99% de la richesse dans les mains de moins de 1% de la population...

Je suis franchement loin d'être riche, mais alors loin, loin, loin, mais entendre braire à longueur d'années sur les salauds de riches, les salauds de patrons, les salade qui ont une plus belle bagnole que la mienne, les salauds qui ont plus et mieux que  les autres, ça me gonfle grave.
A partir du moment où ils payent ce qu'ils doivent, je me fous de ce qu'ils gagnent. 
A croire que les français n'ont rien d'autre à faire de leur vie que de se comparer aux autres et de râler...




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais voilà, le problème, c'est que plus ils en ont, et, non seulement plus ils veulent en avoir, mais surtout moins ils supportent de ne pas pouvoir écraser leurs contemporains de leur supériorité. "à quoi ça sert d'être riche, s'il n'y a pas de pauvres pour que ça en vaille la peine ?"



Alors t'en écris des conneries, mais là tu te surpasses...


----------



## ergu (4 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On progresse. Il y a 100 ans on était pas loin de 99% de la richesse dans les mains de moins de 1% de la population...



Raison de plus pour ne pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin !
Hé, hé.


----------



## patlek (4 Juin 2012)

Tiens, il n' y avait pas le salaire de l' entraineur:

http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/economie/psg-carlo-ancelotti-est-il-trop-paye_276672.html

C' est quand meme "un monde a part" le football professionnel, une autre planète.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Tiens, il n' y avait pas le salaire de l' entraineur:
> 
> http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/economie/psg-carlo-ancelotti-est-il-trop-paye_276672.html
> 
> C' est quand meme "un monde a part" le football professionnel, une autre planète.



Bin en voilà un qui sera imposé à 75 % 
Bonne rentrée pour les caisses de l'état.
Quelques emplois d'enseignants supplémentaires


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Raison de plus pour ne pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin !
> Hé, hé.



On a plus évolué en 100 ans que sur les 10 000 dernières années...


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Juin 2012)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...FILWWW00583-karachi-morano-mise-en-examen.php

aha


----------



## inkclub (4 Juin 2012)

le p'tit louis arrêté à berlin


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a plus évolué en 100 ans que sur les 10 000 dernières années...



Faux, du moins de ce point de vue, il y a disons 6000 ans, la situation était bien meilleure, puis est venue l'agriculture, puis les villages, les villes et enfin les citées-états, et c'est là que ça à commencé à régresser, les progrès n'ont repris que depuis un peu plus  de 100 ans, mais nous sommes encore loin d'être revenu au niveau des chasseurs-cueilleurs qui avaient une société bien plus solidaire que la nôtre.



inkclub a dit:


> le p'tit louis arrêté à berlin



Euh &#8230; nan, ça, c'est l'éplucheur, P'tit Louis, c'est le présumé épluché ! :rateau:


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faux, du moins de ce point de vue, il y a disons 6000 ans, la situation était bien meilleure, puis est venue l'agriculture, puis les villages, les villes et enfin les citées-états, et c'est là que ça à commencé à régresser, les progrès n'ont repris que depuis un peu plus  de 100 ans, mais nous sommes encore loin d'être revenu au niveau des chasseurs-cueilleurs qui avaient une société bien plus solidaire que la nôtre.



Ca, c'est un argument massue !






Y a pas de doute, la situation était bien meilleure


----------



## Joachim du Balay (4 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais nous sommes encore loin d'être revenu au niveau des chasseurs-cueilleurs qui avaient une société bien plus solidaire que la nôtre.


heureusement, passeque 6 miyards de chasseurs cueilleurs (qui par définition se comportent en prédateurs, contrairement aux sédentarisés, qui ont appris à cultiver, et donc à devenir un peu plus intelligents....et économes), la Terre deviendrait rapidement un désert...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> heureusement, passeque 6 miyards de chasseurs cueilleurs (qui par définition se comportent en prédateurs, contrairement aux sédentarisés, qui ont appris à cultiver, et donc à devenir un peu plus intelligents....et économes), la Terre deviendrait rapidement un désert...



Je parlais uniquement sur le plan de la solidarité, mais cela dit, contrairement à ce que tu semble penser, c'est la sédentarisation qui a fait perdre le sens commun à l'homme, les chasseurs cueilleurs était à n'en pas douter moins évolués que nous sur le plan technologique, mais apprendre à cultiver n'a pas rendu l'homme plus intelligent, bien au contraire, il lui a fait oublier que c'est la nature qui commande et pas lui, et a concentré l'intelligence humaine dans une frange limitée de la population. Si nous étions resté des chasseurs cueilleurs, nous ne serions pas 6 milliards, car jamais les populations de chasseurs cueilleurs n'ont dépassé l'effectif que l'environnement permettait de faire vivre.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...a concentré l'intelligence humaine dans une frange limitée de la population.



Tous des cons (ou presque) quoi


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...apprendre à cultiver ... lui a fait oublier que c'est la nature qui commande et pas lui...


"lui" : l'homme en général, le cultivateur ou le citadin oisif d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> apprendre à cultiver n'a pas rendu l'homme plus intelligent, bien au contraire, il lui a fait oublier que c'est la nature qui commande et pas lui, et a concentré l'intelligence humaine dans une frange limitée de la population.



Ouaih ! Ces agriculteurs sont vraiment que des cnos ! 
Je suis heureux de faire partie de la frange limitée

Ah oui mais non 

Eh dit, Pascal : tu n'as pas l'impression que la frange limitée est devenue la part la plus importante de nos jours ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ouaih ! Ces agriculteurs sont vraiment que des cnos !
> Je suis heureux de faire partie de la frange limitée&#8230;
> 
> Ah oui mais non
> ...



Ce ne sont pas les agriculteurs particulièrement qui sont en cause, là, l'agriculture a provoqué la "spécialisation", et c'est celle ci qui a provoqué le phénomène qui consiste pour une grosse majorité d'individus à en laisser d'autres penser à leur place. Dans l'absolu, ce n'est pas que nos contemporains soient moins intelligents que nos ancêtres, c'est surtout qu'ils utilisent moins leur intelligence que nos ancêtres. Il n'y a qu'à te coller un soir sur France 2 après les infos, pour écouter le tissus de conneries que les préposés à la campagne électorale officielle nous débitent à l'envie tout en ne perdant pas de vue que beaucoup vont orienter leur vote en fonction de ces conneries (plutôt que de prendre la peine de réfléchir par eux mêmes) pour en être convaincu.


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je parlais uniquement sur le plan de la solidarité, mais cela dit, contrairement à ce que tu semble penser, c'est la sédentarisation qui a fait perdre le sens commun à l'homme, les chasseurs cueilleurs était à n'en pas douter moins évolués que nous sur le plan technologique, mais apprendre à cultiver n'a pas rendu l'homme plus intelligent, bien au contraire, il lui a fait oublier que c'est la nature qui commande et pas lui, et a concentré l'intelligence humaine dans une frange limitée de la population. Si nous étions resté des chasseurs cueilleurs, nous ne serions pas 6 milliards, car jamais les populations de chasseurs cueilleurs n'ont dépassé l'effectif que l'environnement permettait de faire vivre.



Tu dis cela parce que t'es né il y a 77 000 ans ! 

Facile de critiquer les jeunes


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2012)

À propos des nomades, des sédentaires, etc. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

Des solos de guitare aux urinoirs


http://www.lesoir.be/lifestyle/air_du_temps/2012-06-05/des-solos-de-guitare-aux-urinoirs-919813.php


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Tu dis cela parce que t'es né il y a 77 000 ans !
> 
> Facile de critiquer les jeunes



Pas du tout, si tu suivais un peu, tu saurais qu'il n'y a que 3238 ans que je suis né, et que, donc, je suis beaucoup plus jeune que toi !


----------



## ergu (5 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> la frange limitée



Justin Bieber ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Justin Bieber ?



mékilékon :love: !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2012)

TAAADAAAM !!!

*Découverte des squelettes de vampires potentiels en Bulgarie*

En fait, lorsqu'on lit l'article, on comprend qu'il s'agit juste de pauvres diables victimes des superstitions risibles des péquenots locaux.

Déçu, mais déçu


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2012)

elvira restera donc un fantasme


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2012)

Depuis un mois, comme par hasard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> TAAADAAAM !!!
> 
> *Découverte des squelettes de vampires potentiels en Bulgarie*
> 
> ...



Je me demandais justement ce qu'était devenu Grobkik Grosquik !


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Depuis un mois, comme par hasard...



Il y a des émotions qui laissent de marbre.

connasse !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je parlais uniquement sur le plan de la solidarité



Mais comment tu peux affirmer des inepties pareilles ?
Pas de solidarités actuellement ? Mais tu le fais exprès ou quoi ?
Tu veux qu'on parle de tous les dispositifs de solidarités existants et qu'on fasse une étude comparée avec des tribus qui se foutaient sur la gueule à coup de gourdin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais comment tu peux affirmer des inepties pareilles ?
> Pas de solidarités actuellement ? Mais tu le fais exprès ou quoi ?
> Tu veux qu'on parle de tous les dispositifs de solidarités existants et qu'on fasse une étude comparée avec des tribus qui se foutaient sur la gueule à coup de gourdin ?



Là, Fabien, c'est toi qui racontes des inepties, tu as une image de la préhistoire digne de MM Mallet et Isaac, mais cela dit, je parle de ce qui se passe "au sein de la tribu", et en ce moment, au sein de la tribu "France", "tous les dispositifs de solidarité existant" ne satisfont pas la moitié des besoins, et ce, parce que les membres les plus influents de la tribu font passer leurs intérêts propres et les intérêts immédiats des fonds de pension des tribus voisines avant les intérêts à tous termes des membres "de base" de leur propre tribu.


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi je crois surtout que si on arrêtait de vouloir passer sa vie à regarder le porte monnaie du voisin pour le comparer au sien, ça irait déjà mieux pour tout le monde.
> Oui il y a des gens qui ont la chance d'avoir des hauts revenus, tant mieux pour eux. Qu'on le leur baisse ne changera rien pour les autres de toutes façons. C'est juste de la démago à deux balles.
> C'est pas beau d'être jaloux les gars...




Là je complètement d'accord avec le 1er paragraphe, tout comme avec celui que je répète souvent et l'herbe plus verte chez le voisin parce qu'il vit des alloc, qu'il fout rien parce qu'il est au RSA et qu'il deal, et j'en passe, tant qu'il fout pas le bordel avec sa zik de merde 

Parce contre, dans le portefeuille de ces TRÈS hauts revenus (les autres revenus je m'en cogne), c'est notre argent que je vois, là je charge mon flingue


----------



## patlek (7 Juin 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Parce contre, dans le portefeuille de ces TRÈS hauts revenus (les autres revenus je m'en cogne), c'est notre argent que je vois, là je charge mon flingue



la prince, elle dit "Ce sont les qataris qui payent"

http://www.humanite.fr/monde/qatar-« des-conditions-proches-de-lesclavage »-491643


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2012)

Fais comme moi. Ne regarde pas le foot. Tu n'auras pas l'impression de leur filer du fric.


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2012)

Les journalistes Québécois... vu par les humoristes Français... vu par les Québécois... 

Enfin un truc dans ce genre


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2012)

Pour une fois Charlotte Lebon a produit quelque chose de bien !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2012)

Kate!


 :love:


----------



## inkclub (8 Juin 2012)

l'éplucheur est bien passé par paris


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...0347-un-jambe-humaine-trouvee-a-vincennes.php


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Kate!
> 
> 
> :love:



Yaisse, on a fait sortir le loup du bois


----------



## inkclub (8 Juin 2012)

tout le monde, il es beau

tout le monde, il est gentil


http://www.challenges.fr/finance-et...kerviel-trop-gentil-avec-ses-controleurs.html


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2012)

en lisant cela j'ai grave les boules, je pense que les familles des victimes aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> en lisant cela j'ai grave les boules, je pense que les familles des victimes aussi



Il n'y a pas que dans l'enquête, qu'il y a des incohérences, dans l'article du journaliste aussi, je lis :



> le Colt 45 échangé par Mérah contre une radio lors des négociations avec le Raid était semi-automatique et avait été modifié, comme le font les forces d'élite, type GIGN, Raid ou encore GIPN.



Ni le GIGN, ni le RAID ni le GIPN n'ont jamais modifié un Colt 45 pour le rendre semi-automatique (je doute d'ailleurs qu'ils en aient jamais usé, de cette arme qui date de 1911 et que même l'armée américaine a abandonné depuis 1985, vu que la France, depuis 1952, dispose de son propre modèle de pistolet semi-automatique, et que nos services sont équipés depuis les années 90 de pistolets à double effet (c'est à dire entièrement automatiques)), vu que tous les Colt 45 sont semi-automatiques d'origine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> en lisant cela j'ai grave les boules, je pense que les familles des victimes aussi



Méfions-nous des rumeurs tout de même. Nous savons deux choses :
1. La police française n'a guère pour habitude de reconnaître ses erreurs (à vrai dire, aucune institution ne le fait aisément).
2. Le journalisme d'investigation rigoureux n'est pas vraiment une spécialité française.

Deux raisons suffisantes pour rester méfiant envers les informations officielles aussi bien qu'officieuses.

Pascal 77 a totalement raison. Ce que dit le journaliste du Colt 45 de Merah montre qu'il n'y connaît rien. L'idée par ailleurs que seules des unités d'élites soient à même de modifier le mécanisme d'une arme est hautement fantaisiste.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2012)

le simple fait que vous connaissiez ce genre de détails balistiques me fait peur 


Un lecteur pointilleux noterait qu'il est écrit "... était semi-automatique et avait été modifié, comme le font les forces d'élite, type GIGN, Raid ou encore GIPN." :  la modification ne porte sur le fait de rendre automatique l'arme. C'était peut-être du tuning pour mettre des lumières qui clignotent dessus.

En même temps, j'y connais rien (mais je le reconnais).

signé yvos77


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2012)

Il y a d'autres victimes/familles de victimes qui risquent aussi de les avoir &#8230; Les boules


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a plus évolué en 100 ans que sur les 10 000 dernières années...



Oui mais par exemple en 1970 je crois, le rapport entre les plus haut salaires et les plus bas étaient de 1 à 100 (je dis ça de mémoire, moins peut-être je crois) alors qu'aujourd'hui ça va de 1 à 1000.

Si ça c'est un progrès :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2012)

*Les manchots, ces pervers*

Ah, les sales bêtes !


----------



## daffyb (11 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les manchots, ces pervers*
> 
> Ah, les sales bêtes !



le plus amusant sont encore les commentaires :rateau:


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les manchots, ces pervers*
> 
> Ah, les sales bêtes !




 Même pas de zoophilie.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Juin 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> le plus amusant sont encore les commentaires :rateau:


alors que ces manchots sont simplement myopes hors de l'eau, donc pas étonnant que pendant la période d'accouplement qui est assez courte, ils sautent sur tout ce qui bouge et qui ressemble à peu près à un manchot...


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Juin 2012)

On me signal le viol d'un manchot cul-de-jatte sur la banquise.

Fausse alerte, enfaite il était déjà mort.

Sujet de philo (option inceste) sur la banquise : Un manchot peut-il se défenestré ? Et démerde toi pour écrire.


----------



## inkclub (12 Juin 2012)

Trierweiler encourage Falorni contre Royal


La compagne de François Hollande a apporté son soutien à Olivier Falorni à La Rochelle, qui maintient sa candidature dissidente contre celle de Ségolène Royal.


la suite ici

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...rage-falorni-contre-royal_1716981_823448.html


les déjeuners de famille vont être très intéressants


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2012)

*Gagner plus ne fait pas toujours plaisir aux névrosés*

On vous l'avait bien dit que l'argent ne faisait pas le bonheur. Surtout en quantité insuffisante


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Trierweiler encourage Falorni contre Royal
> 
> 
> La compagne de François Hollande a apporté son soutien à Olivier Falorni à La Rochelle, qui maintient sa candidature dissidente contre celle de Ségolène Royal.
> ...


"_Courage à Olivier Falorni qui n'a pas démérité, qui se bat aux côtés des Rochelais depuis tant d'années dans un engagement désintéressé"_
Un petit tweet, mais un grand pas pour Hollande. ^^


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> "_Courage à Olivier Falorni qui n'a pas démérité, qui se bat aux côtés des Rochelais depuis tant d'années dans un engagement désintéressé"_
> Un petit tweet, mais un grand pas pour Hollande. ^^



C'est vrai c'est une honte une femme qui a un avi différent de son mari ! 
Depuis quand la femme est indépendante !!! il faut prendre exemple sur Morano, Lagarde .... (Et oui c'est ironique).

Il faut un parti, un avi, une pensée unique.

Non mais sérieusement si la presse s'attarde sur ça, on va avoir 5 ans où il y a des avis divergents, je trouve que c'est rassurant et que le meilleur doit sortir de tout ces différents.

Enfin je sais pas l'UMP n'a pas aboli le libre arbitre, n'a pas instauré l'obligation pour les partis politiques de censurer, d'éviter les débats. Alors la presse merde, un peu de sérieux à la fin. 

Le PS a toujours fonctionné et avancé (plus ou moins) avec des débats, c'est d'ailleurs un peu son mode de fonctionnement. On partage le même objectif mais on a pas les mêmes méthodes tout le temps sur tout, quoi de plus "normal" (aha mais bon tellement vrai), j'ai envie de dire.

Sans être un pur de gauche (après l'extinction du centre en même temps ... qui n'a jamais réellement existé d'ailleurs) je trouve que c'est normal.

Après les commentaires des législatives, j'ai trouvé que limite l'UMP est encore plus dans les extremes que le FN, un comble non ? 

Fillon, Jupé et les quelques rares de droite qui ont encore un semblant d'estime, ils vont avoir du mal a remettre l'UMP sur les rails.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2012)

Ah ouais. Quand même.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2012)

Impressive.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> blablablaaaaaa...



Oula oui !

 


PS : 5000 ém et dernier message, il est (vraiment) temps d'aérer le bac à légumes, et de rejoindre le bac à composte masqué...
Je ne laisse pas cet endroit comme je l'ai trouvé, hélas...

Mes amis d'ici savent ou me trouver, mes cons d'ici ne vont, je pense, finalement pas me manquer, et les cons des autres............................

Aujourd'hui peut être, et surement demain....

La Cucurbite vous salue bien bas...


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Juin 2012)

J'ai été long, mais la ccl, c'est juste, honnêtement on s'en cogne. Alors pourquoi faire mousser comme ça ? Elle choisi qui elle veut, les électeurs choisissent qui ils veulent également. J'ai encore du mal à percevoir le but, l'objectif du buzz. 

Et vu le nombre d'abstention, les législatives c'est une élection super importante, autant sinon plus que l'élection présidentielle.

Alors autant avoir des articles de fond, si c'est pour avoir les mêmes articles que durant les présidentielles... Flamby, nain, Chirac, DSK, fouquet's  ... wahou c'est bon déjà lu.

J'ai l'impression de lire l'article avec Chirac qui vote Hollande, pour ensuite avoir un psedo démenti de sa femme.

Morano j'ai écouté son intervention, directement elle lance un appel au FN ... Déjà vu/lu également. 

Le PS qui n'a toujours pas totalement compris, que si il n'arrive pas à mobiliser, ils vont avoir une courte majorité. 

Mélenchon refais sa défaite. 

Du coup ceux qui gagnent, ne changent pas leurs discours, ceux qui perdent non plus, autant faire les deux élections en même temps et basta.

Le seul truc un peu intéressant que j'ai trouvé (un peu geek), c'est ça : http://partipirate.org/
Oui parce que j'ai lu la plupart des projets/idées ....

@LeConcombreMaske : j'ai jamais trop aimé cette petite émission, De caunes par contre ... j'ai bien compris le message sinon j'ai le même avi sur la presse, à la différence que moi je dois là lire.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> j'ai le même avi sur la presse.



avi sans s on met un point devant comme ça:  film.avi mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> avi sans s on met un point devant comme ça:  film.avi mais ce n'est que mon avis



Marde trop claqué en ce moment  après le 18 juin je ferai plus attention.

http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/l...ler-assume-tweet-claude-bartolone-parle-faute 

Hallucinant, même pas le tweet de Trierweiler mais les réactions .... Putain j'en ai jusqu'au 16 juin et plus si affinité à lire ce genre de connerie ... 

C'est rassurant de savoir qu'un journal gratuit est aussi "bon" qu'un journal payant ....

Sinon un article sur ma grand mère : 

http://www.actualite-francaise.com/...se-six-cambrioleurs-coups-sac-main,10104.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juin 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oula oui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux faire de la place sur ta boite aussi ? j'essaie de t'écrire mais c'est pas possible.


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu peux faire de la place sur ta boite aussi ? j'essaie de t'écrire mais c'est pas possible.



Fais lui un petit dessin....c'est mieux qu'un long discours.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Aujourd'hui peut être, et surement demain....
> 
> La Cucurbite vous salue bien bas...



A tout à l'heure, ailleurs 
La bise


----------



## inkclub (14 Juin 2012)

recherche imprimeur urgent


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...41-faux-billets-la-fabrique-n1-demantelee.php


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> recherche imprimeur urgent
> 
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...41-faux-billets-la-fabrique-n1-demantelee.php



'tain, c'est juste à côté de chez moi, ça


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain, c'est juste à côté de chez moi, ça



toi tu va avoir de gros problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> toi tu va avoir de gros problème



Tu sais, on est quand même plus de 200 000 à vivre entre Chelles et Meaux, je ne pense pas qu'ils veuillent tous nous coffrer !


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2012)

tu connais pas le grand méchant Copé toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tu connais pas le grand méchant Copé toi



Ah tu crois ça ? Je le connais même personnellement, figure toi qu'il y a quelques années de ça, il était venu sonner à ma porte pour me demander de voter pour lui !

Cela dit, ici, il est maire de la commune voisine, ni procureur, ni commissaire de police !


----------



## inkclub (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, on est quand même plus de 200 000 à vivre entre Chelles et Meaux, je ne pense pas qu'ils veuillent tous nous coffrer !



euh ! je peux récupérer les rames de papier stockées dans ton garage, ansi que les blocs de cuivre,

j'ai trouvé un nouvel imprimeur à paris Rue Croix des Petits Champs


merci, je t'apporterai des oranges

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> euh ! je peux récupérer les rames de papier stockées dans ton garage



Si tu avais un tant soit peu suivi l'actualité de la chose, tu aurais su qu'ils utilisaient du papier d'imprimante, tel qu'on en trouve dans tous les super-marché, quant à mon garage, s'il contient bien des rames, ce ne sont que celles de mon canot pneumatique


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2012)

Morano: "J'ai pas envie que ça devienne le Liban chez moi"


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2012)

Ah ?! Je savais pas que Takieddine avec une résidence dans cette circonscription&#8230;


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Morano: "J'ai pas envie que ça devienne le Liban chez moi"



a chaque fois je me dis qu'elle peu pas faire pire, a chaque fois elle fait pire 

edit : elle veut porter plainte contre Dahan, et oui c'est toujours pire


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

porter plainte contre un comique 

ça dit bcp sur la personne


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juin 2012)

Comme souvent ils annoncent déposer plainte, mais peu le font. J'imagine que prudent Dahan s'est filmé, cela pourra mettre fin aux accusations de montage. 
En tout cas elle s'est bien fait avoir


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Morano: "J'ai pas envie que ça devienne le Liban chez moi"





> Nadine Morano a annoncé qu'elle allait porter plainte : *«le Parti socialiste n'hésite devant aucune manipulation, aucun coup bas politique»*, a-t-elle dénoncé sur RTL.



Moi, je serais le Parti Socialiste, je porterais plainte contre elle pour diffamation !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> porter plainte contre un comique



Dahan, comique ?


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dahan, comique ?



C'est elle la comique non ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2012)

N. Morano ne m'a jamais fait rire.


----------



## daffyb (15 Juin 2012)

Je me contre-fiche de qui ou comment Morano s'est faite piéger.

Par contre, ce qui me choque tout de même c'est que sous couvert "d'humour" ou du fait qu'on soit un imitateur, on puisse, en toute impunité, *usurper* l'identité de quelqu'un, et surtout publier un échange privé non-autorisé.

De mon point de vue, je ne suis pas juriste, ce n'est pas normal, cela devrait être puni.


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2012)

Nadine toujours plus bas  vous avez dit syndrome Chinois ? 

@daffyb ce genre de chose existe depuis des décennies, il n'y a rien de nouveau


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juin 2012)

C'est de la faute du PS si Nadine Marono c'est exprimée ainsi ? 

Wahou, elle a été ministre quand même .... Ministre chargée de l'Apprentissage et de la Formation professionnelle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzVuTRJAQE8

Au montage !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Nadine toujours plus bas  vous avez dit syndrome Chinois ?



Chez nous c'est syndrome Néo Zélandais (12 000 km)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> Je me contre-fiche de qui ou comment Morano s'est faite piéger.
> 
> Par contre, ce qui me choque tout de même c'est que sous couvert "d'humour" ou du fait qu'on soit un imitateur, on puisse, en toute impunité, *usurper* l'identité de quelqu'un, et surtout publier un échange privé non-autorisé.
> 
> De mon point de vue, je ne suis pas juriste, ce n'est pas normal, cela devrait être puni.



Il faudrait pouvoir démontrer que l'usurpation était motivée par une intention dolosive et a nui de manière significative à la réputation de la personne dont l'identité a été contrefaite. À cette condition, cette personne serait alors en mesure de porter plainte avec de bonnes chances d'obtenir réparation du préjudice.

Ainsi, pour ce qui est de l'usurpation d'identité dans l'univers numérique, la loi LOPSI 2 a introduit dans le code pénal l'article 226-4-1 sanctionnant d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 15000 euros d'amende « le fait d&#8217;usurper l&#8217;identité d&#8217;un tiers ou de faire usage d&#8217;une ou plusieurs données de toute nature permettant de l&#8217;identifier en vue de troubler sa tranquillité ou celle d&#8217;autrui, ou de porter atteinte à son honneur ou à sa considération ».

Dans le cas de Morano, il lui faudrait apporter la preuve que Dahan a effectivement "truqué, coupé, monté", dans le but de lui nuire, l'enregistrement qu'il a diffusé de leur entretien.

On se souvient peut-être que Dahan a piégé *deux fois* Nicolas Dupont-Aignan en se faisant passer pour Éric Cantona&#8230; Le président de DLR a eu la sagesse de ne pas en faire un scandale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> @daffyb ce genre de chose existe depuis des décennies, il n'y a rien de nouveau



Oui, sauf erreur de ma part, ce sont MM Pierre Dac et Francis Blanche qui ont initié le procédé à une époque où il fallait parfois plusieurs années pour obtenir une ligne téléphonique si vous n'étiez qu'un simple particulier sans relations bien placées &#8230; C'était il y a plus d'un demi siècle !


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> On se souvient peut-être que Dahan a piégé *deux fois* Nicolas Dupont-Aignan en se faisant passer pour Éric Cantona Le président de DLR a eu la sagesse de ne pas en faire un scandale.



il a plutôt été beau joueur sur le coup (en plus ça la peu être aider aussi  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> On se souvient peut-être que Dahan a piégé *deux fois* Nicolas Dupont-Aignan en se faisant passer pour Éric Cantona Le président de DLR a eu la sagesse de ne pas en faire un scandale.





macinside a dit:


> il a plutôt été beau joueur sur le coup (en plus ça la peu être aider aussi  )



Cela dit, il n'avait peut-être pas raconté des conneries aussi compromettantes pour lui, lui


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2012)

Non seulement la bête n'est pas morte, mais elle aurait tendance à se réveiller


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2012)

une petite pipe ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2012)

Et ben dis donc&#8230; :affraid:




Après Karacki, Bettencourt vivement ce soir la fin de son immunité de président&#8230; :mouais:

Qu'en dit la Carlitta ?

Elle l'aime conne* Sinclair aime DSK ?

* Les deux "n" à la place de "m" sont volontaires&#8230;


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> une petite pipe ?





Dos Jones a dit:


> Et ben dis donc :affraid:
> 
> original​



*copie*​


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2012)

Fillon pilonne Morano


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, il n'avait peut-être pas raconté des conneries aussi compromettantes pour lui, lui



Mais elle dit bien pire mais sans piège ... Elle a dit quoi de compromettant qui change de d'habitude ? 

@macinside : Aha logique, j'espère que c'est Fillon qui va reprendre la tête de l'UMP !

Dahan a également piégé Hollande, Bendit et la liste est longue, très longue.

Pour ce qui est du droit : 
Louis Aliot peut attaquer Dahan pour usurpation d'identité (Morano non) .... et pour diffamation même si c'est un peu alambiqué.

Morano peut attaquer Dahan pour violation de la vie privée (c'est une personne publique donc bon, c'est aussi à elle de faire attention). Encore faut-il prouver qu'il y ai un préjudice, moi je n'en vois pas. Mais si Morano gagne, Dahan va devoir payer des dommages et intérêts (de 1 euros à 1000 euros). Elle ne peut pas attaquer en diffamation. 

Morano peut attaquer SUD radio qui est responsable (plusieurs solutions).

C'est puni et sévèrement, par contre quand tu es une personne publique ... surtout comme Morano ... aha


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2012)

Pour ceux qui connaissent l'émission de 12h20 sur France Inter 

[DM]xrjp7h[/DM]

Pour les autres c'est marrant aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2012)

*Royal et la stratégie de la victimitude*

Ségolène Royal a porté plainte après avoir trouvé une affiche de son adversaire, Olivier Falorni, placardée sur sa porte. Le parquet, d'après elle, donnera à cette plainte la qualification de "violences volontaires". O. Falorni a quant à lui qualifié cette plainte de "stratégie de la victimitude".

Je note une certaine forme d'ironitude dans la réponse de monsieur Falorni.


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2012)

Thierry Roland est décédé.
Il aura peut-être eu le temps de voir l'équipe de France gagner le match contre l'Ukraine.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2012)

Musique!

[YOUTUBE]I9cV1QwJUD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour ceux qui connaissent l'émission de 12h20 sur France Inter
> 
> [DM]xrjp7h[/DM]
> 
> Pour les autres c'est marrant aussi



J'écoute chaque jour ! J'ai eu du mal à convaincre ma mère que c'était des acteurs. Je me demande parfois si elle me croit.


----------



## subsole (18 Juin 2012)

Battue à La Rochelle, Ségolène Royal n'exclut pas de briguer la tête du PS...
Aubry ne regrette certainement pas de lui avoir apporté son "soutient" lors des 
législatives.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2012)

Bref, j'ai sucé un calamar.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2012)

Images de la désormais fameuse porte d'entrée.


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Images de la désormais fameuse porte d'entrée.



Plutôt porte de sortie à mon sens.

Notre président se révèle bien plus malin que je ne l'imaginais.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2012)

Journée de grève à Radio France => Play list très sympa et pas de pub ! 

Mais elle n'est pas éditée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2012)

*Plainte déposée pour contrefaçon dorigamis*

J'espère que les enfants sont couchés. Contrefaire des origamis : quel crime abominable !


----------



## subsole (19 Juin 2012)

Royal viole le code électoral, sera t elle sanctionnée par le CSA ?

"75.000 euros d'amende ainsi qu'une inéligibilité" ou "un simple rappel à la loi.", dans le premier cas c'est Aubry qui va se frotter les mains, Royal voulant briguer son poste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2012)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oula oui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une belle révérence ça, mon Vinc'.
Allez, viens On va boire des coups à Marseille un de ces 4 :love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2012)

Il n'est jamais trop tard 



			
				François Baroin a dit:
			
		

> On a perdu les municipales, les régionales, les cantonales, les sénatoriales, la présidentielle, les législatives, il faut tirer les enseignements de tout ça.



Source


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2012)

C'est quand même epic :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2012)

Un cambrioleur s'endort dans le lit de sa victime  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un cambrioleur s'endort dans le lit de sa victime  :love:



Une histoire belge, quoi !


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Journée de grève à Radio France => Play list très sympa et pas de pub !
> 
> Mais elle n'est pas éditée


La voici  :


Http://www.franceinter.fr/playlist-du-18-juin-2012


----------



## inkclub (20 Juin 2012)

mourir d'aimer

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...depuis-47-millions-dannees/#xtor=RSS-32280322


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2012)

Nadine Morano creuse encore !!!!!!?????     (ben quoi ça pourrai être vrai  ?)


----------



## inkclub (20 Juin 2012)

pas taper, pas taper


http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...ice-que-trierweiler-a-fait-virer_1129067.html


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> pas taper, pas taper
> 
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...ice-que-trierweiler-a-fait-virer_1129067.html





> La compagne de François Hollande aurait ordonné l'exclusion d'un des membres de son service de protection.



Je me suis arrêté là...

@macinside : Une grande perte pour canal + la défaite de morano.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2012)

Ca valait le coup d'aller jusqu'au bout :



> "C'est Valérie Trierweiler qui n'a pas voulu la garder", assure une source policière



Bref, vrai ou faux, on n'en sait rien, mais l'important est de sortir l'info le ragot le premier sans prendre la peine de creuser, et surtout avec un titre bien racoleur !

N'est-il pas ?

ah, l'info ouèbe...   :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2012)

*Poules pondeuses : Bruxelles rappelle à l'ordre dix Etats de l'Union européenne*

Bruxelles montre son intérêt pour le bien-être des poules pondeuses, en veillant à ce que des normes minimales en termes d'espace vital et de conditions d'élevage soient respectées.

Pendant ce temps-là, en Grèce, on manque de médicaments pour soigner les humains&#8230; Selon certains, ce serait bien fait pour eux.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Pendant ce temps-là, en Grèce, on manque de médicaments pour soigner les humains Selon cerains, ce serait bien fait pour eux.


Christine Lagarde sors de ce corps!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2012)

Et puis le jour où les grecs pondront de oeufs...


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juin 2012)

http://www.gentside.com/baccalaur%e...les-plus-droles-du-baccalaureat_art41747.html

Les 10 plus beaux tatouages : 

http://www.gentside.com/mrm_84490_blogpic_2558190694.html#


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2012)

De temps en temps, il y a quand même de bonnes nouvelles

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------

Et spécial kassdédi au vieux


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2012)

les shadoks pompent, morano creuse !


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> les shadoks pompent, morano creuse !



Quand on pense que c'est nous qui avons payé son salaire indirectement mais quand même .... et qu'elle a le culot de dénoncer les comiques qui sont sur des chaines du service public. Elle n'a peur de rien ....

Christine Lagarde est au FMI, on comprend pourquoi, parce que c'était du même genre. "On est sorti de la crise blablabla" et elle au FMI quand même, respect.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2012)

La Star Academy des ministres...

Quand on pense que Besancenot qui a usé ses jeans sur ce plateau n'attendait que ça...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Et spécial kassdédi au vieux



Qui ?


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2012)

kate


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> kate



Tiens, le bot est de retour...:rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, le bot est de retour...:rateau:



le bot est en chacun de nous 

sinon, Morano Unchained !!!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2012)

RhhoÔoo, gros chagrin la Morano, elle est tout colère maintenant ! Bouh bouh bouh, vilains méchants détracteurs ! Et puis même pas vrai qu'elle est raciste d'abord, la preuve, elle a tout pleins d'amis issus de l'immigration !  

 Etre autant attachée à un fauteuil de député c'en est pathétique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2012)

Cela dit, tant que ses amis arabes et africains ne transforment pas Neuilly en Beyrouth, elle n'est pas raciste, mais elle a clairement défini la limite de son "non racisme" !


----------



## inkclub (23 Juin 2012)

Il obéit à son GPS et fait demi-tour sur l'autoroute


http://www.romandie.com/news/n/Il_o...t_demi_tour_sur_l039autoroute230620121324.asp


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2012)

Mobyduck a dit:


> RhhoÔoo, gros chagrin la Morano, elle est tout colère maintenant ! Bouh bouh bouh, vilains méchants détracteurs ! Et puis même pas vrai qu'elle est raciste d'abord, la preuve, elle a tout pleins d'amis issus de l'immigration !
> 
> Etre autant attachée à un fauteuil de député c'en est pathétique...



Y'en a qu'aime bien, être attachés à des fauteuils ...


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2012)

Le pétrole c'est l'avenir !


----------



## Cybry (23 Juin 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont besoin de conseils, un nouveau guide de drague


----------



## inkclub (24 Juin 2012)

Texas: une herbe OGM à l'origine de la mort d'un troupeau de vaches?

http://www.slate.fr/lien/58329/texas-herbe-ogm-mort-troupeau-vaches


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

Najat Vallaud-Belkacem : « Mon objectif, voir la prostitution disparaître ». La ministre a annoncé une « conférence du consensus ». 

le mot est pour le moins comment dire, bien choisi ?



http://www.estrepublicain.fr/actualite/2012/06/25/nvb-s-attaque-a-la-prostitution


----------



## inkclub (25 Juin 2012)

nouvelle série

s01e01
L'Expansion.com avec AFP - publié le 23/06/2012 à 17:05
Rigueur: Hollande s'engage à épargner les classes moyennes

http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/econo...t-d-epargner-les-classes-moyennes_306878.html


s01e02
François Rebsamen : «Les classes moyennes ne seront touchées qu'à la marge»
lesechos.com 25/06

http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-pol...s-ne-seront-touchees-qu-a-la-marge-337461.php

excellent scénario, très bons acteurs, du suspens de l'action, je la conseille


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2012)

Projet x


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Juin 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Projet x



Reste plus qu'à espérer qu'ils n'organisent pas une fête en prison et qu'ils n'ont pas vu prison break mouahahaha, je vais me coucher ...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2012)

le mystère du cercle au fond de la baltique s'épaissit...

http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sa-ser-den-mystiska-cirkeln-ut-pa-nara-hall/

ou coup de pub pour l'agence 

une partie de l'article en Français :


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2012)

tu peu traduire ?  parce que c'est pas parce que l'on a tous des meubles ikea qui l'ont parlent tous le Suédois


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> le mystère du cercle au fond de la baltique s'épaissit...
> 
> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sa-ser-den-mystiska-cirkeln-ut-pa-nara-hall/
> 
> ...



Mué.. Quand je lis l'edito à droite de l'article, j'ai de sérieux doutes. Sans parler des réactions, il y en a quelques unes de gratinées (et d'autres plus sérieuses, mais rares)


			
				l'édito a dit:
			
		

> Les solutions apportées au problème OVNI ne sont que des mensonges supplémentaires pour servir la cause de ceux qui ont intérêt à nous tenir dans lignorance. Admettre et apporter de vraies réponses sur lexistence des OVNI reviendrait à expliquer les pouvoirs des forces occultes, les lois de lunivers, ainsi que, par voie de conséquence, le sens de la vie. Mais dans létat actuel des choses, certaines de ces connaissances apporteraient des pouvoirs trop considérables pour le peu de sagesse dont fait preuve lhumanité. Cela explique à la fois que les vrais OVNI se fassent le plus discret possible, mais aussi qu'une certaine élite ayant connaissance de certains de ces pouvoirs ne se gène pas pour en faire usage, aux risques et périls de lensemble de la planète.


Et une théorie du complot, une


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Et une théorie du complot, une



Bah ? Tu as des arguments pour contrer son affirmation ?
Non ?
Ben tu vois bien que c'est vrai !


----------



## inkclub (26 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Bah ? Tu as des arguments pour contrer son affirmation ?
> Non ?
> Ben tu vois bien que c'est vrai !




eux oui


Les Bogdanov : "Nous faisons partie de la même famille scientifique qu'Einstein"


http://www.lepoint.fr/science/regar...tifique-qu-einstein-25-06-2012-1477448_25.php


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2012)

Tiens, encore un coup en douce de fessebouc



			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Ni vu, ni connu : le premier réseau social au monde a procédé vendredi 22 juin à une "harmonisation" des adresses de contact sur le service, en remplaçant, sans demander l'accord de ses utilisateurs, les adresses utilisant des services externes par des adresses en @facebook.com. Le changement a été fait de manière si discrète que la plupart des utilisateurs ne s'en sont pas rendu compte avant ce lundi et la publication d'un article sur le site du magazine Forbes.



Quand on vous dit que c'est vous la marchandise !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Les Bogdanov : "Nous faisons partie de la même famille scientifique qu'Einstein"



Comment dire ? Mieux vaut entendre ça que d'être sourd


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment dire ? Mieux vaut entendre ça que d'être sourd



Qu'est ce que tu dis ?


----------



## inkclub (26 Juin 2012)

ils lui en veulent vraiment

Eva Joly envoyée en Afghanistan pour combattre la corruption

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...e-par-l-onu-pour-combattre-la-corruption.html


----------



## inkclub (26 Juin 2012)

La Confédération a soutenu Solar Impulse sans base légale


La Confédération a soutenu le projet Solar Impulse de Bertrand Piccard durant des années à hauteur de centaines de milliers de francs sans base légale. Le pionnier de l'aéronautique est désormais prié de passer à la caisse. Présence Suisse joue les médiateurs pour trouver une solution.


http://www.romandie.com/news/n/La_C...ar_Impulse_sans_base_legale70260620121713.asp


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2012)

raisonnement très con, Solar Impulse c'est l'avenir, ça rapportera gros dans 30 ou 40 ans aux promoteurs, rien de tel pour qu'il fasse comme son grand père et finisse par partir avec les ricains


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2012)

Lui, j'ai failli le mettre dans le fil post-mortem, mais il est pas mort 

Survivre à *ça* déjà qu'il s'était pris 9 balles dans la peau


----------



## inkclub (26 Juin 2012)

des nouvelles de V'Ger


http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_La_..._confins_du_systeme_solaire91260620122054.asp


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Juin 2012)

Et si Dieu lui prête vie, il nous reviendra un jour...d'après Albert.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lui, j'ai failli le mettre dans le fil post-mortem, mais il est pas mort
> 
> Survivre à *ça* déjà qu'il s'était pris 9 balles dans la peau



excusez mon ignorance mais c'est qui ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> excusez mon ignorance mais c'est qui ?



un mec a 2 balles


----------



## inkclub (27 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> un mec a 2 balles




à peine 50 cent


sinon il va bien

http://fr.canoe.ca/divertissement/celebrites/nouvelles/2012/06/26/19921711-bum.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> un mec a 2 balles





inkclub a dit:


> à peine 50 cent



Ou à 9 balles


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2012)

Un fraude de plus qui pénalise les caisses de l'état


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un fraude de plus qui pénalise les caisses de l'état



Ça, ça ne va pas me faire pleurer, ils n'ont qu'à supprimer la TVA, qui est l'impôt le plus injuste qui soit, puisqu'il pénalise les plus pauvres en les taxant plus lourdement que les riches.


----------



## inkclub (27 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un fraude de plus qui pénalise les caisses de l'état



pas tout compris

Concrètement, ces malversations se jouent la plupart du temps entre les trois mêmes pays: la France, l'Allemagne et l'Espagne. Ainsi un mandataire français se rend outre-Rhin où le marché des véhicules d'occasion est important et y achète un modèle pour un client français. L'astuce est d'intercaler dans la négociation une société basée en Espagne qui acquiert le bolide avant de le revendre au particulier. Une transaction qui n'a pour seule finalité que d'émettre de fausses factures attestant du paiement de la TVA au fisc espagnol. En conséquence, il n'est plus besoin de s'acquitter de la taxe en France

si c'est un véhicule d'occasion, il n'y a plus de tva


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça ne va pas me faire pleurer, ils n'ont qu'à supprimer la TVA, qui est l'impôt le plus injuste qui soit, puisqu'il pénalise les plus pauvres en les taxant plus lourdement que les riches.



Une bagnole à 80'000  ce n'est pas une bagnole de pauvre, sinon d'accord pour dire que la TVA pénalise tout le monde, à commencer par les petits revenus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça ne va pas me faire pleurer, ils n'ont qu'à supprimer la TVA, qui est l'impôt le plus injuste qui soit, puisqu'il pénalise les plus pauvres en les taxant plus lourdement que les riches.


http://resultat-exploitations.blogs.liberation.fr/finances/2011/11/tva.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> si c'est un véhicule d'occasion, il n'y a plus de tva



 C'est nouveau ça ? ça vient de sortir ?  S'il y a de la "valeur ajoutée", il y a de la TVA ! Il n'est pas question de "vente entre particuliers", là !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> pas tout compris
> 
> Concrètement, ces malversations se jouent la plupart du temps entre les trois mêmes pays: la France, l'Allemagne et l'Espagne. Ainsi un mandataire français se rend outre-Rhin où le marché des véhicules d'occasion est important et y achète un modèle pour un client français. L'astuce est d'intercaler dans la négociation une société basée en Espagne qui acquiert le bolide avant de le revendre au particulier. Une transaction qui n'a pour seule finalité que d'émettre de fausses factures attestant du paiement de la TVA au fisc espagnol. En conséquence, il n'est plus besoin de s'acquitter de la taxe en France
> 
> si c'est un véhicule d'occasion, il n'y a plus de tva



J'ai acheté une voiture neuve il y a dix ans par un mandataire. Un modèle  d'un constructeur français.
Avec plus d'options qu'en France et malgré la commission du mandataire, et même après TVA, j'ai payé ma voiture 22% de moins que chez un concessionnaire.
Tout ça pour une voiture fabriquée en France, partie en Hollande, achetée sur place et re transportée en France.

Donc :
- soit les constructeurs se foutent de nous.
- soit les constructeurs se foutent de nous.


----------



## inkclub (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est nouveau ça ? ça vient de sortir ?  S'il y a de la "valeur ajoutée", il y a de la TVA ! Il n'est pas question de "vente entre particuliers", là !



pas précisé dans l'article, mais dans ce cas c'est l'état allemand qui est perdant, puisque c'est lui qui rembourse la tva


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai acheté une voiture neuve il y a dix ans par un mandataire. Un modèle  d'un constructeur français.
> Avec plus d'options qu'en France et malgré la commission du mandataire, et même après TVA, j'ai payé ma voiture 22% de moins que chez un concessionnaire.
> Tout ça pour une voiture fabriquée en France, partie en Hollande, achetée sur place et re transportée en France.
> 
> ...



C'est curieux, ça, j'avais cru comprendre que le zonage des DVD tu trouvais ça normal, mais le zonage des voitures, non ?


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Donc :
> - soit les constructeurs se foutent de nous.
> - soit les constructeurs se foutent de nous.



Je dirai même plus : les constructeurs se foutent de nous.

Mais en fait je suppute plus qu'autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> pas précisé dans l'article, mais dans ce cas c'est l'état allemand qui est perdant, puisque c'est lui qui rembourse la tva



Il est question de voiture neuve 





> Par ce biais frauduleux et à titre d'exemple, un mandataire peut récupérer une *Lotus Evora au prix de 64 000 euros hors taxe*. Dans le cadre du circuit normal, _le même véhicule sera proposé 80 000 euros_. Avec une telle différence de tarif, le mandataire peut ainsi se verser une jolie commission au passage, la société espagnole touche à chaque émission de fausses factures 500 euros et, au final, le particulier est aussi largement gagnant. On comprend mieux pourquoi ce système ne fait que croître et embellir année après année.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, ça, j'avais cru comprendre que le zonage des DVD tu trouvais ça normal, mais le zonage des voitures, non ?



Ah non, le zonage de DVD, ça m'a toujours gonflé...

Plus amusant, C'est l'heure de l'apéro !


----------



## inkclub (27 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il est question de voiture neuve



sauf que dans le deuxième paragraphe on parle de véhicules d'occasion

j'ai trouvé l'explication dans un commentaire

Ce que cet article oubli de mentionner c'est que l'Allemagne est complice de cette arnaque, car les vendeurs de voitures de ce pays savent pertinemment que les véhicules qu'ils vendent Hors Taxes via l'Espagne, l'Italie, les pays de l'Est ... la TVA n'est jamais acquittée dans le pays destinataire, ex. la France. C'est pour cette raison que bon nombre d'entre eux sont devenus multi-millionnaires (et par conséquent font rentrer beaucoup d'impôts dans les caisses allemandes); ils vendent leur voitures par camions entiers. Ceci est dû à cette particularité fiscale allemande qui fait que la majorité des voitures d'occasion récente sont en TVA récupérable et donc vendable Hors Taxes à un professionnel étranger. Cette arnaque existe depuis la fin des années 1990, les solutions techniques existent, sont simples, mais comme l'a dit dernièrement un député français, tant qu'il n'y a pas de volonté politique commune avec les pays concernés ..... Et puis l'Allemagne est le premier pays européen constructeur de véhicules; il faut sans cesse produire plus, donc il faut que les occasions dégagent (vite, et par n'importe quel moyen ... et si possible à l'étranger). En conclusion, l'Allemagne rembourse de la TVA à ses vendeurs de voitures mais exporte comme jamais, l'Espagne gagne de l'argent (frauduleusement) au passage et la France récupère toutes ces voitures avec un manque à gagner de TVA sur acquisition et massacre son propre marché de revendeurs hônnetes qui ferment les après les autres. Vive l'Europe - Et là vous avez l'exmple avec les voitures, je ne vous parle pas des autres produits !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> http://resultat-exploitations.blogs.liberation.fr/finances/2011/11/tva.html



Ça, ça n'est qu'un point de vue, mais il y en a un autre : ceux qui paient le plus de TVA (en % des revenus) sont ceux qui doivent dépenser la totalité de leurs revenus pour simplement survivre, et ceux qui en paient le moins sont ceux qui n'en dépensent qu'une infime fraction (de leurs revenus) pour très bien vivre !


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2012)

encore un peu de couscous Nadine ?, elle rame et creuse en même temps !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> sauf que dans le deuxième paragraphe on parle de véhicules d'occasion



On peut s'informer sur les dispositions sous conditions  lors de l'importation d'un véhicule en France


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça n'est qu'un point de vue, mais il y en a un autre : ceux qui paient le plus de TVA (en % des revenus) sont ceux qui doivent dépenser la totalité de leurs revenus pour simplement survivre, et ceux qui en paient le moins sont ceux qui n'en dépensent qu'une infime fraction (de leurs revenus) pour très bien vivre !



Oui, mais entre le mec qui va payer sa twingo 9000 et le mec qui va acheter sa jaguar 80 000, qui paye le plus de TVA ?
Entre le mec qui paye son paquet de pates LeaderPrice 1,20 et celui qui prend des De Cecco à 3,95, qui paye le plus de TVA ?

Donc cessons de dire que la TVA n'est pas un impôt juste...
On la paye tous avec une correspondance à ce qu'on consomme. Certains consomment plus cher, ils payent plus, même si à la fin il leur reste plus d'argent sur leur compte...


----------



## inkclub (27 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> On peut s'informer sur les dispositions sous conditions  lors de l'importation d'un véhicule en France



l'article est mal écrit

Ce que cet article oubli de mentionner c'est que l'Allemagne est complice de cette arnaque, car les vendeurs de voitures de ce pays savent pertinemment que les véhicules qu'ils vendent Hors Taxes via l'Espagne, l'Italie, les pays de l'Est ... la TVA n'est jamais acquittée dans le pays destinataire, ex. la France. C'est pour cette raison que bon nombre d'entre eux sont devenus multi-millionnaires (et par conséquent font rentrer beaucoup d'impôts dans les caisses allemandes); ils vendent leur voitures par camions entiers. Ceci est dû à cette particularité fiscale allemande qui fait que la majorité des voitures d'occasion récente sont en TVA récupérable et donc vendable Hors Taxes à un professionnel étranger. Cette arnaque existe depuis la fin des années 1990, les solutions techniques existent, sont simples, mais comme l'a dit dernièrement un député français, tant qu'il n'y a pas de volonté politique commune avec les pays concernés ..... Et puis l'Allemagne est le premier pays européen constructeur de véhicules; il faut sans cesse produire plus, donc il faut que les occasions dégagent (vite, et par n'importe quel moyen ... et si possible à l'étranger). En conclusion, l'Allemagne rembourse de la TVA à ses vendeurs de voitures mais exporte comme jamais, l'Espagne gagne de l'argent (frauduleusement) au passage et la France récupère toutes ces voitures avec un manque à gagner de TVA sur acquisition et massacre son propre marché de revendeurs hônnetes qui ferment les après les autres. Vive l'Europe - Et là vous avez l'exmple avec les voitures, je ne vous parle pas des autres produits !!


si tu veux acheter une voiture d'occasion en allemagne

Vous naurez pas à acquitter la TVA en France :
- dans le cas dun véhicule doccasion

En matière d'échanges intracommunautaires est considéré comme véhicule neuf un véhicule ayant moins de 6 mois ou ayant parcouru moins de 6 000 km au jour de son importation en France et comme véhicule d'occasion un véhicule qui a plus de 6 mois et a parcouru plus de 6 000 km au jour de son introduction en France.


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah non, le zonage de DVD, ça m'a toujours gonflé...
> 
> Plus amusant, C'est l'heure de l'apéro !



J'adore l'illustration


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, mais entre le mec qui va payer sa twingo 9000&#8364; et le mec qui va acheter sa jaguar 80 000, qui paye le plus de TVA ?
> Entre le mec qui paye son paquet de pates LeaderPrice 1,20&#8364; et celui qui prend des De Cecco à 3,95&#8364;, qui paye le plus de TVA ?
> 
> Donc cessons de dire que la TVA n'est pas un impôt juste...
> On la paye tous avec une correspondance à ce qu'on consomme. Certains consomment plus cher, ils payent plus, même si à la fin il leur reste plus d'argent sur leur compte...



Cet impot serait juste (même pas, en fait, à la réflexion, mais ça serait déjà un progrès) si tout le monde payait le même pourcentage *de ses revenus* en TVA, pas de ses dépenses, le problème, ça n'est pas celui qui paie le plus en montant, c'est celui qui paie le plus d'impôts en % de ce qu'il gagne, et si tu penses que celui qui bouffe des pâtes Leaderprice à 1,20 &#8364; le fait par plaisir, il doit y avoir un truc que tu as loupé (quant au mec qui se paie une twingo d'occase, il préférerait sans doute aussi pouvoir se payer une Jaguar neuve) !

Avec la TVA, plus tu as de mal à gagner ta vie, plus l'état te pompe une grosse part du peu que tu gagnes, le fond du problème, c'est ça, l'impôt, chacun est censé le payer selon ses possibilités, or dans le système actuel, c'est dégressif, plus tu gagnes d'argent, moins grosse est ta part de taxes (on raisonne toujours en % des gains, jamais en somme absolue).


----------



## Fìx (27 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Plus amusant, C'est l'heure de l'apéro !



Va faire comprendre ça à ta copine toi !  


C'est pourtant pour son bien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah non, le zonage de DVD, ça m'a toujours gonflé...



Ah  Sorry, j'avais cru comprendre, mais de travers, alors :rose:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Plus amusant, C'est l'heure de l'apéro !





> On trouve la spermidine en haute concentration dans le sperme, mais aussi dans les pamplemousses et le soja.



Bon, si ça ne vous fait rien, je vais m'en tenir au pamplemousse et au soja


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, si ça ne vous fait rien, je vais m'en tenir au pamplemousse et au soja



[mode lourdingue]

Bonne chance pour sucer un pamplemousse

[mode sortie]


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2012)

bon je vais me prendre un coca moi


----------



## subsole (27 Juin 2012)

_La normalitude attitude_ gagne les gardes du corps de François :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> _La normalitude attitude_ gagne les gardes du corps de François :rateau:



J'avais lu ça On en rit, mais c'est tout de même une manifestation dramatique d'amateurisme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2012)

Ca va avec le reste


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> J'avais lu ça On en rit, mais c'est tout de même une manifestation dramatique d'amateurisme.



Il faut simplement ajouter à cet article que les gardes du corps eux étaient armés. Les armes en question étaient destinées aux personnels chargés de préparer la venue de F. Hollande, donc pas destiné à la sécurité durant la durée de la présence du président sur place.
Cette pratique (agents armés avant la venue) n'est d'ailleurs pas autorisée dans tous les pays (le Japon l'interdit par exemple).

http://www.20minutes.fr/politique/9...tion-francois-hollande-rio-oublie-armes-paris

Il n'en reste pas moins que la logistique a été défaillante.


Ils n'ont qu'à embaucher Chuck, plutôt que des taiolles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Il faut simplement ajouter à cet article que les gardes du corps eux étaient armés. Les armes en question étaient destinées aux personnels chargés de préparer la venue de F. Hollande, donc pas destiné à la sécurité durant la durée de la présence du président sur place.



Ce détail m'avait effectivement échappé.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2012)

Les extrémistes ont toujours de bon pretextes pour interdire.

On leur dit que la tomate est originaire d'Amérique latine, bien avant les conquistadores ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2012)

Non, laissons les croire que c'est Dieu pour les mettre à l'épreuve&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Cela dit, s'ils comptent bannir tout ce qui est en forme de croix, ils vont avoir des soucis de circulation, parce que s'il faut supprimer tous les carrefours du monde arabe, ça risque de limiter leurs possibilités de déplacement !

Imaginez un peu chez nos salafistes à nous qu'on a (je parle des émules de Mrg Lefèbvre) : interdiction formelle de consommer des croissants au p'tit déj &#8230; Va y avoir des défections dans leurs rangs !


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Imaginez un peu chez nos salafistes à nous qu'on a (je parle des émules de Mrg Lefèbvre) : interdiction formelle de consommer des croissants au p'tit déj  Va y avoir des défections dans leurs rangs !


Arrête, tu vas leur donner des idées !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Les extrémistes ont toujours de bon pretextes pour interdire.
> 
> On leur dit que la tomate est originaire d'Amérique latine, bien avant les conquistadores ?



 Cela pourrait un fake visant à ridiculiser les salafistes. Pas indispensable (ils se discréditent tout seuls comme des grands), mais assez rigolo.


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce détail m'avait effectivement échappé.



L'expression journalistique joue de ces détails, de leur révélation comme de leur occultation.
Au même titre qu'un avocat va valoriser ou non certains aspects d'un affaire.

Mais, ceci dit, la situation était tout de même grossière et restait peu crédible.

Ce que ce non évènement révèle c'est que Nous agissons (car je ne parle pas pour toi en particulier Cratès) en privilégiant un prisme, un angle de lecture, celui qui nous convient, celui qui nous rassure.
Fondamentalement, je reste convaincu que de droite comme de gauche nous sommes des opposants.
Mais nous sommes des opposants fainéants, tout autant que les personnes auxquelles nous reprochons de "gober" l'info qu'on leur sert.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Cela pourrait un fake visant à ridiculiser les salafistes.



Mais si ça n'est pas le cas, alors, c'est que les salafistes ne veulent pas devenir des saladedetomatefistes :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Juin 2012)

Il y a aussi des intégristes dans le sport français.

http://www.lavenir.net/article/deta...&utm_campaign=sports&utm_content=general-news


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juin 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Il y a aussi des intégristes dans le sport français.
> 
> http://www.lavenir.net/article/deta...&utm_campaign=sports&utm_content=general-news



Dixit un mec qui ne dépasse pas les 3ème tour en Grand Chelem.


----------



## inkclub (28 Juin 2012)

De la rémunération pour copie privée sur les bandes-annonces


En face, les ayants droit, bénéficiaires de la perception, font valoir que les bandes-annonces sont protégées par le droit dauteur et que leur exploitation exige normalement une autorisation. Mécaniquement, le titulaire de droits sur une uvre a vocation à percevoir une rémunération. La forme d'exploitation de luvre importe peu : les bandes-annonces doivent être valorisées au titre de la copie privée. 


http://www.pcinpact.com/news/71969-bandesannonces-copie-privee-remuneration-indemnisation.htm


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2012)

*« Fucking Tourist », une exposition photo contre les touristes*

Intéressant concept. Mais avecl'exposition de ces photos soit-disant "inexploitables", Nicolas Demeersman ne participe-t-il pas paradoxalement à ce qu'il prétend dénoncer, l'instrumentalisation et la marchandisation de l'image de l'autre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *« Fucking Tourist », une exposition photo contre les touristes*
> 
> Intéressant concept. Mais avecl'exposition de ces photos soit-disant "inexploitables", Nicolas Demeersman ne participe-t-il pas paradoxalement à ce qu'il prétend dénoncer, l'instrumentalisation et la marchandisation de l'image de l'autre ?



Franchement, c'est vrai, il a raison, quoi, les touristes, ils feraient mieux d'envoyer directement leur pognon par courrier plutôt que faire le voyage eux mêmes ! :mouais:

Autant je n'aime pas les "touristes à papiers gras", autant là, je trouve qu'il pousse bêtement ces gens à cracher dans la soupe (ce qui ne doit pas l'empêcher d'encaisser les droits sur ces photos) !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2012)

Et même que certaines feraient d'excellentes cartes postales.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2012)

http://tdg.ch/geneve/actu-genevoise...des-rapports-medicaux-au-Maroc/story/16097339


----------



## inkclub (29 Juin 2012)

a toutes les filles de macge, dominique est dispo

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...on-closer-anne-sinclair-aurait-quitte-dsk.php


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> a toutes les filles de macge, dominique est dispo



Je ne suis pas sur que ce blaireau fasse rêver les "filles de macgé"


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur que ce blaireau fasse rêver les "filles de macgé"



C'est curieux, dans son cas, "blaireau" n'est pas l'animal totem que j'aurais envisagé, j'aurais plutôt pensé à un lagomorphe qu'à un mustelidé 

Cela dit, le Carlton de New York est un peu à DSK ce que Vichy était à Pétain, c'est impardonnable, certes, mais ça ne résume pas toute sa carrière, le résumer à ça me parait un peu injuste, même si le débit est lourd, on ne peut pas effacer la colonne crédit d'un revers de main méprisant, le bilan, c'est la différence entre les deux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2012)

(sur une musique bien connue...)

Je ne sais faire qu'un seul geste...


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> on ne peut pas effacer la colonne crédit d'un revers de main méprisant, le bilan, c'est la différence entre les deux !



j'ignorais qu'il avait une colonne crédit....


[YOUTUBE]xEA9X6j7b_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2012)

Inde: un médecin ôte de l'il d'un patient... un ver de 13 cm, encore vivant


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2012)

bref, c'est finit


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Juin 2012)

gloup gloup: Inde: un médecin ôte de l'&#339;il d'un patient... un ver de 13 cm, encore vivant

C'est pourtant avec des verres à l'&#339;il qu'on a un verre dans le nez.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2012)

Ulla à la retraite à seulement 30 ans.


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2012)

les carrières sont courtes dans le monde du X pour les actrices, seuls les producteurs s'en sortent


----------



## Madalvée (29 Juin 2012)

Ça fait un moment qu'elle me manque, Ula.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *« Fucking Tourist », une exposition photo contre les touristes*
> 
> Intéressant concept. Mais avecl'exposition de ces photos soit-disant "inexploitables", Nicolas Demeersman ne participe-t-il pas paradoxalement à ce qu'il prétend dénoncer, l'instrumentalisation et la marchandisation de l'image de l'autre ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, dans son cas, "blaireau" n'est pas l'animal totem que j'aurais envisagé, j'aurais plutôt pensé à un lagomorphe qu'à un mustelidé
> 
> Cela dit, le Carlton de New York est un peu à DSK ce que Vichy était à Pétain, c'est impardonnable, certes, mais ça ne résume pas toute sa carrière, le résumer à ça me parait un peu injuste, même si le débit est lourd, on ne peut pas effacer la colonne crédit d'un revers de main méprisant, le bilan, c'est la différence entre les deux !



Le Carlton, c'était à Lille (les escort-girls) ; à New-York, c'était le Sofitel et l'affaire N. Diallo. Faudrait tout de même pas tout confondre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Le Carlton, c'était à Lille (les escort-girls) ; à New-York, c'était le Sofitel et l'affaire N. Diallo. Faudrait tout de même pas tout confondre !



Bon écoutes, un hôtel de passes, c'est un hôtel de passes, tu vas pas chipoter, que ça se soit passé "Au chat borgne" ou "Au rat crevé" ne change rien à l'affaire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon écoutes, un hôtel de passes, c'est un hôtel de passes, tu vas pas chipoter, que ça se soit passé "Au chat borgne" ou "Au rat crevé" ne change rien à l'affaire !



Taratata ! Tu n'as pas le sens des détails. Parfois le nom fait (volontairement ou non) tout le charme du lieu














​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a bien longtemps que le doigt d'honneur est rentré dans la norme Du coup, son postulat tombe un peu à l'eau. Parmi celles que j'ai vu, aucune dégage la rancur, le raz-le-bol qu'il prétend montrer. De très mauvais acteurs ces locaux


Il peut venir chez nous ; on lui en fera avec des guns, version expressionniste...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2012)

Dans tout les cas sa finit à fancoulo quoi  ( bon faut je visite un jour la corse a ma corse)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> bon faut je visite un jour la corse a ma corse



Un jour ? Ça va faire court, en une semaine, je n'ai même pas eu le temps de voir le millionième de ce qu'il y a d'intéressant à y voir ! :love:


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2012)

attaqué par des leprechauns !


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2012)

On s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés©...

Ou comment remplir du vide avec du rien. Y a-t-il un journaliste dans la salle ?



> Le suspense est à son comble dans la communauté scientifique .../...
> Ce que les physiciens doivent dévoiler .../... pourrait enfin confirmer ou infirmer l'existence du boson de Higgs après des décennies de recherche infructueuse.



J'en ai d'autre à votre service les gars :
Mode Closer ou voici _Le suspense est à son comble, machin pourrait divorcer de truc, ou rester avec jusqu'à ce que la mort les sépare_
Mode Figaro _Le suspense est à son comble, Sarkozy pourrait se présenter à la présidence de l'UMP ou renoncer définitivement à la politique_
Mode Marianne _Le suspense est à son comble, Marine le Pen pourrait se radicaliser pour se démarquer de la droite, ou se rapprocher de celle-ci pour renforcer l'opposition_

Mode Ranafout' _Le suspense est à son comble, les journalistes du Nouvel Obs hésitent entre pisser de la copie et faire leur boulot_. Ah non, ça ne passera jamais au marbre, ça.


----------



## inkclub (30 Juin 2012)

france télévision a besoin de vous

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...-aux-ecrans-d-ordinateurs_1727475_651865.html


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2012)

http://www.estrepublicain.fr/actual...il-piste-son-telephone-vole-et-en-retrouve-45


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> http://www.estrepublicain.fr/actual...il-piste-son-telephone-vole-et-en-retrouve-45



Un d'perdu, 44 d'r'trouvés !


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2012)

Au nom de Dieu, vraiment ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?

- Phase 1 : L'UNESCO déclare Tombouctou en péril
- Phase 2 : Ansar Dine déclare 'c'est quoi l'UNESCO, ?'
- Phase 3 : Ansar Dine donne raison à l'UNESCO en détruisant les mausolées de la cité des 333 saints. Et des saints _musulmans_. Si encore ç'avait été des saints chrétiens je pourrai comprendre (attention, comprendre n'est pas approuver, oula non !), mais la, je cale.


Et pour rester dans les extrémismes, comment faire le buzz :
- Phase 1, je lance un jeu alakon
- Phase 2, une fois que le net s'est enflammé et a bien parlé de moi, je le supprime et m'excuse


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Au nom de Dieu, vraiment ?
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?



Ben il y a deux hypothèses :

1) l'homme a créé Dieu, donc il est bien entendu le seul à pouvoir parler en son nom

2) Dieu a créé l'homme, il est donc réellement omnipotent, et tous ceux qui prétendent parler en son nom ne sont que d'hypocrites affabulateurs, car une créature omnipotente n'a pas besoin d'intermédiaires pour exprimer sa pensée si elle en ressent le besoin.

Dans les deux cas, ça lie indissolublement les intégristes religieux de tous crins et de toutes obédiences à la lie de l'humanité !

C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> - Phase 1 : L'UNESCO déclare Tombouctou en péril
> - Phase 2 : Ansar Dine déclare 'c'est quoi l'UNESCO, ?'
> - Phase 3 : Ansar Dine donne raison à l'UNESCO en détruisant les mausolées de la cité des 333 saints. Et des saints _musulmans_. Si encore ç'avait été des saints chrétiens je pourrai comprendre (attention, comprendre n'est pas approuver, oula non !), mais la, je cale.



je m'étais également posé la question...


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Et des saints _musulmans_. Si encore ç'avait été des saints chrétiens je pourrai comprendre (attention, comprendre n'est pas approuver, oula non !), mais la, je cale.



Il ne faut pas forcément penser qu'un musulman extremiste sera plus enclin à détester une personnes d'une autre religion plutôt qu'un autre musulman d'une branche dissidente ou alternative. La mention du soufisme en fin d'article est d'ailleurs un début d'explication qui ne s'applique pas forcément au cas précis mais qui rappelle que la vénération d'autre chose que Dieu (les saints locaux), en l'occurrence, est une provocation pour ces extrémistes. Les totalitaires sont de toutes façons assez à l'aise pour construire un schéma de pensée qui leur conviennent au bon moment.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> - Phase 1, je lance un jeu alakon
> - Phase 2, une fois que le net s'est enflammé et a bien parlé de moi, je le supprime et m'excuse



Héééééééééé meeeeeerdeeeeuuuu !!!
Je ne pourrais pas cramer mes petits camarades de la Horde©...


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2012)

yvos a dit:


> explication convaincante


Merci, je comprends mieux. N'empêche qu'il donne quand même raison à l'UNESCO, et au nom de Dieu qui plus est !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Au nom de Dieu, vraiment ?
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?
> 
> - Phase 1 : L'UNESCO déclare Tombouctou en péril
> ...



L'Islam (avec une majuscule = la communauté historique de la civilisation islamique ; sans majuscule = la foi musulmane) est en guerre civile permanente. Les salafistes sont des protagonistes de ce conflit interne, hostiles à toutes les innovations introduites par rapport à ce qu'ils considèrent comme la pureté de la foi originelle. Ils combattent et continueront à combattre tout ce qui ne se rattache pas à leurs dogmes, notamment le culte des saints propre au courant soufiste.

Je vois qu'yvos l'avait déjà dit&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (1 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> On s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés©...
> 
> Ou comment remplir du vide avec du rien. Y a-t-il un journaliste dans la salle ?
> 
> ...



Dans l'absolu, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Mais bon, là on peut penser que trancher dans un sens ou dans l'autre ouvre des domaines de recherche. Si vraiment on peut trancher définitivement.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dans l'absolu, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Mais bon, là on peut penser que trancher dans un sens ou dans l'autre ouvre des domaines de recherche. Si vraiment on peut trancher définitivement.


Je suis bien d'accord, encore que rien n'étant jamais définitif en sciences, ils vont (peut-être) trancher dans un sens ou l'autre (jusqu'à preuve du contraire).

Ce qui m'énerve est ailleurs et indépendant du sujet : c'est que le journalisme consiste aujourd'hui à sortir l'info (et quand je dis info  ) le plus vite possible, avant les autres, et avec un titre racoleur. Je ne demande même pas une enquète approfondie, juste un peu de recul et d'esprit critique, ou d'analyse.

Mais je dois être un vieux con. Ce pourquoi d'ailleurs je les emmerde et ne lis plus leurs torcheballes.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Au nom de Dieu, vraiment ?
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?
> 
> - Phase 1 : L'UNESCO déclare Tombouctou en péril
> ...



Ben quoi  ? Ils font la chasse aux hérétiques : tout ce qui est "haram" doit disparaître, surtout si ça amuse les bobos occidentaux ...
Vous serez d'accord avec moi, chers frères, il faut cramer, empaler, caillasser et écarteler plus ou moins dans le désordre (de toute façon, c'est comme ça que ça finit : dans le désordre) ces chiens qui arborent une barbe non réglementaire : trop court, ce sont des galeux de tièdes, trop long, des hyènes orgueilleuses !!!!

Il faut cramer aussi ces chacals putrides de France 2 (2, alors qu'on sait que Dieu est unique, ça commence bien) qui ont reculé devant un amusement saint conjuguant la bonne humeur et la piété la plus noble ....

Bien à vous ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben il y a deux hypothèses :
> 
> 1) l'homme a créé Dieu, donc il est bien entendu le seul à pouvoir parler en son nom
> 
> ...



Toi aussi, je suis d'accord dans l'absolu avec toi !!!

Mais il faut avouer que si Dieu existe ça ouvre pas mal de perspectives différentes : 
- il peut laisser les hommes se démerder avec leur libre arbitre pour chercher une voie digne de ce nom
- il peut tenter de se révéler aux hommes, mais là ça pose un problème : s'il se révèle trop et qu'il faut que les hommes soient libres il les encourage alors fortement d'en haut, ce qui dialectiquement, pose problème (et pratiquement aussi donc : pourquoi être moral si je n'ai pas le choix, pourquoi m'améliorer si le bien est sûr, pourquoi être libre si je peux être puni, etc)
- il peut se révéler en partie (au c&#339;ur, à la raison, comme vous voudrez)
- il peut par exemple se révéler à quelques-uns.

La question qui me taraude, c'est pourquoi la plupart du temps ses représentants sont de fieffés pourris ? Ou alors il prend des échantillons représentatifs, ce qui fait qu'il y a autant de cons chez les croyants que dans la population totale, ce qui, effectivement, ferait le compte.

Peut-être ne sont-ils pas ses représentants mais des traitres ?
Je crois que dans le Coran est mentionné le fait que celui qui mime la foi va en chier encore plus grave que l'incroyant de base à l'arrivée &#8212; J'en connais un paquet qui vont déguster alors... où y'a de la Géhenne, y'a pas de plaisir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> c'est que le journalisme consiste aujourd'hui à sortir l'info (et quand je dis info  ) le plus vite possible, avant les autres, et avec un titre racoleur



D'ailleurs quand tu dis "journaliste" ...
Je crois que parmi la horde de foireux qui pourrissent le monde, ils sont dans le pelotons de tête du foireux ...
Cf. notre emmerdeur en chef local, François Ruffin qui a fait une école de journalisme et a assez dit ce qu'il en pensait. On les forme jeunes à foirer...


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mais il faut avouer que si Dieu existe ça ouvre pas mal de perspectives différentes :
> - il peut laisser les hommes se démerder avec leur libre arbitre pour chercher une voie digne de ce nom
> - il peut tenter de se révéler aux hommes, mais là ça pose un problème : s'il se révèle trop et qu'il faut que les hommes soient libres il les encourage alors fortement d'en haut, ce qui dialectiquement, pose problème (et pratiquement aussi donc : pourquoi être moral si je n'ai pas le choix, pourquoi m'améliorer si le bien est sûr, pourquoi être libre si je peux être puni, etc)
> - il peut se révéler en partie (au cur, à la raison, comme vous voudrez)
> - il peut par exemple se révéler à quelques-uns.


Il en manque une ! 
(vous en êtes sor ? Tout à fait sor©)

- Il fait en sorte que tout se passe comme il faut, tout en laissant croire à ces gros cons bourrés de certitudes aux hommes qu'ils sont maitres de leur destin. Pas facile, mais il est omnipotent, oui ou zut ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Cela dit, l'hypothèse qui me parait la plus sensée reste encore que c'est l'homme qui a créé Dieu afin d'apaiser sa crainte du néant de la mort (ce dont certains hommes ont profité pour vivre au crochet des autres).

Il existe des tas de religions, certaines avec des tas de dieux, quelques unes avec un seul, il en existe même une sans aucun dieu, mais toutes ont ce trait en commun de promettre que la vie ne se termine pas avec notre mort, soit leurs adeptes sont dotés d'une âme immortelle qui survit à leur corps, et va vivre pour toujours dans un quelconque paradi ou enfert, soit, par le biais d'un système de réincarnations successives, les adeptes renaissent, dans certains cas, à l'infini, et dans d'autres, jusqu'à atteindre un état de parfaite plénitude.

Je pense que les athées sont des gens dont la crainte de la mort et du retour au néant n'est pas suffisamment puissante pour leur neutraliser l'esprit critique. Une forme de handicap mental, en quelque sorte &#8230;


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Juillet 2012)

Il y a aussi ceux dont la vie est prolongée, parce que toujours vivants dans les mémoires.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Ça n'a d'intérêt pour eux que s'ils s'en rendent compte, ce qui ne saurait être le cas dans l'hypothèse que je privilégie.

Maintenant, je ne suis pas un intégriste, alors, si je me trompe, il est possible que ça les intéresse.


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juillet 2012)

pour ma part, je suis agnostique et cela me convient parfaitement, comme il a ete dit: pourquoi (si il existe un ou des dieux) doit on passer par une interpretation de lois rédigées par des humains ...

:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2012)

*Ultime festin pour les amateurs de foie gras*

Ça se passe en Californie, où il est désormais interdit de vendre du foie gras (mais pas d'en consommer).


----------



## Le docteur (1 Juillet 2012)

Oui, je viens de la voir, cette nouvelle-là.
J'ai adoré la neutralité du ton et le fait que j'ai été obligé de fouiller dans les recoins de l'article (j'ai beaucoup de mal à lire les journalistes officiels autrement qu'en diagonale, et c'est souvent déjà leur faire trop d'honneur) pour savoir pourquoi on l'interdisait : "sous la pression d'associations de protection animale"... 

Ah oui ! Les barges qui se croient dans Disney et refusent ce que nos nouveaux philosophes appellent "le tragique de la vie" (ne me demandez pas ce que c'est : un je m'en cogne, et deux ils ne le savent pas eux-mêmes, alors ...) !!! 

Y'a juste la photo qui fait tâche. Je lui donne quelques heures pour disparaître, mais ça ne sera pas "sous la pression des éleveurs de foie gras" qui, eux, sont des gens bien élevés qui connaissent les vraies valeurs de la vie (travail, tradition et égorgement en masse)...


----------



## tatouille (1 Juillet 2012)

stay focused  or fucked up


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ultime festin pour les amateurs de foie gras*
> 
> Ça se passe en Californie, où il est désormais interdit de vendre du foie gras (mais pas d'en consommer).



ils feront comme a Chicago, les fois gras sera offert et non vendu, c'est juste du foulage de gueule


----------



## inkclub (2 Juillet 2012)

quelqu'un connait la marque de l'imprimante utilisée par la bce ou la fed

Didier Migaud : "Il faut trouver de l'ordre de 33 milliards d'euros pour 2013"

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...lliards-d-euros-pour-2013_1727703_823448.html


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2012)

«J'ai trouvé une grenade dans les bois, qu'est-ce que je peux en faire?»


----------



## ergu (2 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ah oui ! Les barges qui se croient dans Disney et refusent ce que nos nouveaux philosophes appellent "le tragique de la vie"



L'homme est quand même le seul animal à avoir inventé autant de moyens de torturer avant de tuer - même pas toujours pour manger, d'ailleurs.

Ô incroyable supériorité de l'esprit humain sur l'animal.

On en revient au débat sur Dieu, tiens - c'est fou ce que lui aussi aime bien torturer ceux qu'il va tuer...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2012)

Moi Président, je n'augmenterai pas les impôts...


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2012)

Ben mon Fab', tu crois encore aux promesses éléctorales ?

Et PPF, les banquiers se foutent de notre gueule, épisode 32767.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben mon Fab', tu crois encore aux promesses éléctorales ?
> 
> Et PPF, les banquiers se foutent de notre gueule, épisode 32767.



En taule !


----------



## inkclub (2 Juillet 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi Président, je n'augmenterai pas les impôts...



c'est pas un impôt, c'est une taxe, mais comme il faudra trouver 40 milliards minimum d'ici 18 mois, je fais toute confiance à nos chers élus pour résoudre ce problème. Ils ont une imagination débordante pour créer de nouvelles taxes, redevances, contributions (la liste n'est pas exhaustive). sans augmenter les impôts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> c'est pas un impôt, c'est une taxe, mais comme il faudra trouver 40 milliards minimum d'ici 18 mois, je fais toute confiance à nos chers élus pour résoudre ce problème. Ils ont une imagination débordante pour créer de nouvelles taxes, redevances, contributions (la liste n'est pas exhaustive). sans augmenter les impôts.



Cela dit, ça ne fera pas 33 ou 40 milliards en plus dans les caisses, vu que ça ne devrait toucher que les moins de 2% de foyers français qui ont un ordinateur mais pas de télé  Et encore, même pas ceux qui "ont" un ordinateur, mais seulement ceux qui achèteront un nouvel ordi neuf, vu que c'est à ce moment là que les impôts seront avisés.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les moins de 2% de foyers français qui ont un ordinateur mais pas de télé



Je suis en plein dedans....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je suis en plein dedans....



Remarque que ça serait une solution, une taxe spéciale forfaitaire de 30 millions d'&#8364; par année pour tous ces inciviques qui n'ont pas acheté de TV alors qu'ils ont un ordi, rien que pour embêter leur percepteur, avec ça, on pourrait même baisser un peu la CSG


----------



## inkclub (2 Juillet 2012)

bon a priori c'est 50 milliards qu'il faut trouver

Où Hollande va-t-il trouver ses 50 milliards d'économies ?


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/econ...-il-trouver-ses-50-milliards-d-economies.html


mauvaise nouvelle on vient de perdre 100 millions

http://www.liberation.fr/depeches/2...rles-de-gaulle-s-abime-en-mediterranee_830631


pour mon nouveau bateau,

j'accepte les espèces, chèques, cb, virements, pièces en or ou argent

merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> (...) mauvaise nouvelle on vient de perdre 100 millions (...)


142,3 millions en 2010 d'après Challenges. Mais aujourd'hui ?

Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un incident :

_"(...) *L'incident* s'est produit vers 14H00 (12H00 GMT) au large des côtes espagnoles __(...)"


_


----------



## inkclub (2 Juillet 2012)

Hybristophilie

http://www.slate.fr/story/58747/magnotta-fans-femmes-hybristophilie




L' hybristophilie (du grec hybrizein, « commettre un outrage contre quelqu'un » et de phile, « qui aime »), est une paraphilie dans laquelle un individu est sexuellement attiré par d'autres ayant commis un crime (vol, viol, meurtre). Dans la culture populaire, ce phénomène est connu sous le nom de « Syndrome Bonnie et Clyde ». L'enclitophilie désigne plus particulièrement l'attirance sexuelle pour les criminels.
Bon nombre de grands criminels, particulièrement ceux ayant commis d'affreux meurtres, reçoivent un courrier d'admirateur en prison qui est souvent sexuel, sans doute le résultat de ce phénomène. Dans certains cas, les admirateurs de ces criminels se marient avec l'objet de leur affection.
L'hybristophilie est acceptée comme potentiellement létale, parmi d'autres paraphilies similaires incluant, mais n'étant pas limité, l'asphyxiophilie, l'autassassinophilie, la biastophilie et la chremastistophilie.


----------



## patlek (3 Juillet 2012)

Je regardais peinard "L' exorciste", bon film, quand soudain; rideau!!!!

n'foirés d' anglais!!!!

http://www.ouest-france.fr/ofdernmi...ritanniques_6346-2092752-fils-tous_filDMA.Htm


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> 142,3 millions en 2010 d'après Challenges. Mais aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un incident :
> 
> ...



C'est la dette espagnole qui a alourdi le Rafale et l'a fait se crasher !


----------



## tatouille (3 Juillet 2012)

le pognon il est facile a trouver, virer les fonctionnaires des impots et les elus, puis réembaucher des gens correctes et vous verrez la dette foundra d'elle meme.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

S'en est terminé de la liberté d'expression ... enfin bientôt


----------



## inkclub (3 Juillet 2012)

La fessée augmenterait le risque de troubles mentaux


Les résultats montrent que les personnes ayant reçu des fessées ont entre 2 % et 7 % de chances supplémentaires de présenter des pathologies mentales une fois adultes.


http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...e-augmenterait-le-risque-de-troubles-mentaux/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> La fessée augmenterait le risque de troubles mentaux. Les résultats montrent que les personnes ayant reçu des fessées ont entre 2 % et 7 % de chances supplémentaires de présenter des pathologies mentales une fois adultes.



Une bonne fessée, méritée n'a jamais fait de mal. 
Par contre les claques bien appuyées, sur la nuque et l'arrière de la tête, ont causé plus de dégâts irréversibles 

De nos jours une simple réprimande, est punissable par la loi, faut le demander aux profs :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> La fessée augmenterait le risque de troubles mentaux



la c.onnerie aussi à ce qu'il parait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2012)

Ce que l'étude ne donne pas comme chiffre, c'est le pourcentage d'augmentation du risque de délinquance à l'âge adulte pour les enfants qui ne reçoivent jamais de fessée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Lapsus


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Lapsus



Tout de suite les grands mots ! On n'en sait rien, l'étape était peut-être hantée !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> La fessée augmenterait le risque de troubles mentaux
> 
> 
> Les résultats montrent que les personnes ayant reçu des fessées ont entre 2 % et 7 % de chances supplémentaires de présenter des pathologies mentales une fois adultes.
> ...



Et ils compte le goût pour les fessées dans les pathologies ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Une bonne fessée, méritée n'a jamais fait de mal.
> Par contre les claques bien appuyées, sur la nuque et l'arrière de la tête, ont causé plus de dégâts irréversibles
> 
> De nos jours une simple réprimande, est punissable par la loi, faut le demander aux profs :hein:



1. Tu es hors la loi, horrible psychopathe. C'est interdit : on va te couper les mains en place publique. Et le reste parce que de violent à pédophile, d'ailleurs ...

2. A titre perso et hors des délires juridico-pédago-psycho-doltoïens, je serais plutôt contre la "bonne fessée"... Mais je n'ai sans doute même pas le droit de dire qu'une tape sur les fesses exceptionnellement ça me semble dans la mesure du raisonnable. Je te rejoins pour les "steaks" et autre comportements dignes de l'éthologie animale (et encore, c'est pas sympa pour les animaux).

3. Les profs doivent surveiller leurs gestes, leur langage, les mots potentiellement blessants (même au douzième degré) qu'il pourraient malencontreusement utiliser, parce qu'il faut "donner l'exemple". Par contre, "m'en bats les couilles" (y compris pour les filles), "vous me faites chier", "allez vous faire foutre" (au moins, il vouvoie, là) sont tout à fait autorisés de l'autre côté, quant aux gestes violents c'est toujours une réaction parce que le pauvre petit s'est senti agressé ... 
Par contre, rappelons aux plus jeunes que "moi le principal, je l'encule", c'est une faute de goût (il fallait dire "professeur") qui peut vous valoir un conseil de discipline. Je le rappelle parce que quand on a pu être grossier avec ses profs, les surveillants, violent d'une manière générale sans jamais être sanctionné on peut ne pas le voir venir. 
Faut connaître les règles du jeu ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et ils compte le goût pour les fessées dans les pathologies ?
> 
> 2. A titre perso et hors des délires juridico-pédago-psycho-doltoïens, je serais plutôt contre la "bonne fessée"...



C'est quoi une "bonne fessée" ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> 2. A titre perso et hors des délires juridico-pédago-psycho-doltoïens, je serais plutôt contre la "bonne fessée"...



Qu'est-ce que c'est un "délire psycho-doltoïen" ? 
Et un "délire pédago", demanda l'autre, qu'est-ce que c'est ?
Et un "délire juridico", qu'il lui dit, qu'est-ce que c'est ça aussi ?
Qu'on appelle un médecin et qu'il nous dise le vrai ! Qui veut bien lui tenir la chandelle ? Moi, moi, moi qu'ils lui disent ! Moi aussi, lui dit l'autre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2012)

SWOTY a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est un "délire psycho-doltoïen" ?
> Et un "délire pédago", demanda l'autre, qu'est-ce que c'est ?
> Et un "délire juridico", qu'il lui dit, qu'est-ce que c'est ça aussi ?
> Qu'on appelle un médecin et qu'il nous dise le vrai ! Qui veut bien lui tenir la chandelle ? Moi, moi, moi qu'ils lui disent ! Moi aussi, lui dit l'autre !



Je ne sais pas ce que tu prends, mais ça a l'air pas mal...


----------



## ergu (3 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce que l'étude ne donne pas comme chiffre, c'est le pourcentage d'augmentation du risque de délinquance à l'âge adulte pour les enfants qui ne reçoivent jamais de fessée



C'est vrai que mon pied au cul pour apprendre aux gosses à respecter l'autre et à ne pas être violent, la relation de cause à effet est immédiate.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est vrai que mon pied au cul pour apprendre aux gosses à respecter l'autre et à ne pas être violent, la relation de cause à effet est immédiate.


Chut ! Chut ! N'éveillez pas les soupçons, malheureux ! Vous allez être démasqué, nous ne répondons de rien ! Ennnnfin, ne voyez-vous donc pas qu'il y a là consensus et que sur cette question comme sur bien d'autres le dissensus est une déclaration de guerre ? 
Comment ? Que dites-vous ? Vous êtes sûr ? 
Mais bien sûr !
De guerre ?
De guerre, mon ami, de guerre !
Diantre !
Eh oui !
Diable !
C'est ainsi... 
Où trouve-t-on un bon masque ?
Oh lala ! Consentez, mon ami, consentez, n'allez pas dépenser votre argent pour un masque : adhérez, agréez, cautionnez, etc. Tout cela vaut farine ! Enfarinez-vous donc ! 
Quelqu'un veut-il tenir la chandelle ? Moi, moi, moi, dirent-ils tous ! Moi aussi, cria l'autre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2012)

SWOTY a dit:


> Chut ! Chut ! N'éveillez pas les soupçons, malheureux ! Vous allez être démasqué, nous ne répondons de rien ! Ennnnfin, ne voyez-vous donc pas qu'il y a là consensus et que sur cette question comme sur bien d'autres le dissensus est une déclaration de guerre ?
> Comment ? Que dites-vous ? Vous êtes sûr ?
> Mais bien sûr !
> De guerre ?
> ...



Ah ouais, donc c'est vraiment de la bonne...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2012)

T'en veux ?! (si c'est pas malheureux&#8230


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> On s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés©...
> 
> Ou comment remplir du vide avec du rien. Y a-t-il un journaliste dans la salle ?
> 
> ...



Quelques soient les annonces qui seront faites demain,les physiciens  procéderont . par prudence à des analyses complémentaires avant toute  annonce fracassante.

Je crois qu'on avance bien, là...


Les cercles de fées


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est vrai que mon pied au cul pour apprendre aux gosses à respecter l'autre et à ne pas être violent, la relation de cause à effet est immédiate.



Petit impertinent. Y'a des coups de pied au cul qui se perdent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2012)

*Le prêtre volait ses paroissiens au profit de son amant.*

Tout fout l'camp ! Où va-t-on si les curés font maintenant concurrence à JP Morgan ou à la Barclays Bank ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par *ergu*
> 
> 
> ...



Vous voyez ? Le masque est de rigueur. Il faut s'enfariner. Consentez, adhérez, agréez, taisez-vous ! 
C'est peut-être ironie ?
Ironie ? Vous croyez ? 
Il nous faut un médecin et il tarde à venir ! 
Qu'on en appelle un autre !
Oui, c'est cela, qu'on en appelle un autre et qu'il vienne, lui !
Patience, mes amis, patience ! Il nous faut mériter l'éclaireur ! 
Quelle était la question ?
Il y avait deux questions si j'ai bien bonne mémoire ?
Oui, c'est bien cela, deux questions. Voulez-vous que je vous les répète ?
Oui, oui, oui ! Oh oui ! 
Qu'est-ce qu'un "délire juridico-pédago-psycho-doltoïen" ? et Qu'est-ce qu'une "bonne fessée" ? _(Long, très long silence, désarroi d'une profondeur extrême, violence contenue)_
Qu'est-ce qu'un quoi ?
L'éclaireur ! L'éclaireur ! L'éclaireur ! L'éclaireur !
Silence ! Mais où vous croyez-vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2012)

SWOTY a dit:


> Vous voyez ? Le masque est de rigueur. Il faut s'enfariner. Consentez, adhérez, agréez, taisez-vous !
> C'est peut-être ironie ?
> Ironie ? Vous croyez ?
> Il nous faut un médecin et il tarde à venir !
> ...



Là, je crois qu'on l'a perdu


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi Président, je n'augmenterai pas les impôts...



Bienvenue dans le monde réel


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bienvenue dans le monde réel



Puisque tu en parles (du monde réel)
Minority Report, c'est maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je crois qu'on l'a perdu



Mais... le matou revient, le jour suivant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2012)

SWOTY a dit:


> Mais... le matou revient, le jour suivant...



Tu parles du calamiteux matou mité ? :mouais:


----------



## ergu (3 Juillet 2012)

SWOTY a dit:


> Qu'on appelle un médecin



Inutile, c'est le poumon!
Le pou-mon!
Ah ça!
Le poumon, vous dis-je!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Inutile, c'est le poumon!
> Le pou-mon!
> Ah ça!
> Le poumon, vous dis-je!



Tu devrais pas t'époumoner comme ça, après, tu vas tousser ! :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas trop tôt 

La suite c'est Karachi ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu parles du calamiteux matou mité ? :mouais:


Je parle de ce calamiteux matou mité que nous allons mater, foi d'angora ! 
Angor angor ! Qu'on appelle le médecin !


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2012)

on nous ment, les sirènes existent et obama a été sur mars, si si


http://www.slate.fr/lien/58749/les-sirenes-nexistent-pas


http://backoffice.slate.fr/lien/48305/obama-teleportation-sur-mars-maison-blanche


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> on nous ment, les sirènes existent et obama a été sur mars, si si
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.fr/lien/58749/les-sirenes-nexistent-pas
> ...



Alors là, je m'inscris en faux ! Je ne sais pas si baraque au bas mat a été sur mars, ou sur avril ou sur juillet, mais par contre, le suis en mesure de prouver l'existence des sirènes. J'en croise moi même quasiment tous les jours, il y en a une sur chaque voiture de police, de pompiers, ambulance, et même de plus grosses dans les casernes de pompiers, sans compter toutes celles au service du public, qui luttent quotidiennement contre les cambriolages et autres vols de véhicules.

Prétendre que les sirènes n'existe pas est un non sens ! Encore un BLURG* qui va finir en queue de poisson !

:rateau:

  

(*) Baliverne Lamentable Uniquement Réservée aux Gogos


----------



## subsole (4 Juillet 2012)

Le boson de Higgs découvert avec 99,9999 % de certitude


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Le boson de Higgs découvert avec 99,9999 % de certitude


Son «papa»


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2012)

quelqu'un aurait vu valérie dans un centre commercial dans le VIIe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Le boson de Higgs découvert avec 99,9999 % de certitude



Si ça se confirme, l'anti-gravité ne restera peut-être pas définitivement dans le domaine exclusif de la science-fiction


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Le boson de Higgs découvert avec 99,9999 % de certitude



probablement la plus grosse annonce scientifique du 21eme siècles ... mais faite via un powerpoint en Comic Sans  encore un coup de monsieur Connare (le créateur de Comic Sans)


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2012)

les nouvelles taxes arrivent


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2012)

le mettrais bien dans la gueule un distributeur de capote au gars qui a eu cette idée


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> on nous ment, les sirènes existent et obama a été sur mars, si si
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.fr/lien/58749/les-sirenes-nexistent-pas



Et pourtant, des créatures moitié-femme, moitié-thon, on en croise souvent dans la rue...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et pourtant, des créatures moitié-femme, moitié-thon, on en croise souvent dans la rue...



Toi, tu viens pas nous causer sur ce thon, d'abord !


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2012)

les nouvelles taxes arrivent suite


les prochains impôts

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

alea acta est


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2012)

la crise est finie (enfin presque)

Le premier ministre portugais conseille aux jeunes de partir


http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...-portugais-conseille-aux-jeunes-de-partir.php


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> les nouvelles taxes arrivent suite



Elle est bien bonne celle-là ! Utile certes mais drôle 
Y'a bien que les deux roues non motorisés qui échappent encore à cette nouvelle obligation


----------



## inkclub (4 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Elle est bien bonne celle-là ! Utile certes mais drôle
> Y'a bien que les deux roues non motorisés qui échappent encore à cette nouvelle obligation



ne leur donne pas des idées


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> ne leur donne pas des idées


Oh tu sais d'ici à ce que les fabricants de cycles intègrent une boite à gants, y'a du chemin&#8230;


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2012)

Encore une preuve de l'élévation générale du niveau intellectuel.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2012)

Déjà lu sur la page précédente 

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Après Nicolas et Mouammar, voilà François et Ali


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> on nous ment, les sirènes existent et obama a été sur mars, si si
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.fr/lien/58749/les-sirenes-nexistent-pas
> ...





Madalvée a dit:


> Encore une preuve de l'élévation générale du niveau intellectuel.



Encore une preuve que personne ne lit les messages des autres.

C'était une version polie de "c'est celui qui dit qui est".


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2012)

ne partageant pas toutes les idées de Monsieur Dieudonné M'bala M'bala, et ce n'est pas certainement pour baisser ma culotte devant les enculés de naissance; je comprend pourquoi l'homme tire a droite a gauche sans distinction et sans retenue, c'est a vomir et je le suis sur ce point.


----------



## inkclub (5 Juillet 2012)

les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables


----------



## JPTK (5 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> La fessée augmenterait le risque de troubles mentaux
> 
> 
> Les résultats montrent que les personnes ayant reçu des fessées ont entre 2 % et 7 % de chances supplémentaires de présenter des pathologies mentales une fois adultes.




Et une autre conclusion n'était-elle pas possible ? Genre, les gamins qui reçoivent des fessées ne seraient-ils pas déjà atteints de troubles mentaux, ce qui ferait qu'ils sont aussi chiants ? :rateau:


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Juillet 2012)

+1 avec JPTK: cela semble plus plausible

car leur truc de dire que 2 à 7% avaient reçu des fessées c'est bof bof,

je suis sûr que l'on peut aller plus loin en disant que 99% des gamins avaient pris une douche / un bain le matin avant de se prendre la fessée 

ok je sors


----------



## inkclub (5 Juillet 2012)

alea acta est suite

Hier, 478 eurodéputés ont voté contre ACTA. 165 se sont abstenus, mais 39 ont voté pour. 
Sur les 39 eurodéputés qui ont voté en faveur dACTA, 21 sont français, soit plus de la moitié.


----------



## Madalvée (5 Juillet 2012)

Personnellement on ne m'a jamais donné que des bains.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2012)

Du balai dans les vestiaires  ou comment chasser les pharaons et les dinosaures


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Personnellement on ne m'a jamais donné que des bains.



Le problème, avec ça, c'est qu'un toutes les trois années bissextiles, c'est pas suffisant, ça doit expliquer pourquoi tu sens le bouc la chèvre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2012)

Il voulait aller surfer à Biarritz, il atterrit en Suède


----------



## inkclub (5 Juillet 2012)

et la marmotte dati 

Victime d'un bug, Rachida Dati s'est en fait abstenue sur ACTA


http://www.pcinpact.com/news/72236-...nue-sur-acta.htm?vc=1&_page=4#top_commentaire


Mise à jour : le bureau parlementaire de la députée nous a contacté pour nous apporter ces éclairages : « il se produit régulièrement des problèmes techniques dont on ne connait pas l'origine, nous n'en sommes pas responsables. Les parlementaires ont la possibilité de rectifier leur vote Si vous regarder le PV, d'autres ont également procédé à ces corrections. Cela se produit régulièrement. »


cela signifie que des lois ont été votées à l'insu de leur plein gré


après plusieurs années de recherche les ingénieurs auraient localisé le bug, il se trouverait entre la chaise et le boitier de vote !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2012)

Tout le meilleur de l'humanité retweeté &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128516;


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> et la marmotte dati
> 
> Victime d'un bug, Rachida Dati s'est en fait abstenue sur ACTA
> 
> ...




j'aime bien ce commentaire :

_C'est un système de vote datant de 1910 avec des électro-aimants en 110 Volts avec des fils isolés par du tissus. Ça arrive souvent ce genre de bug.
De plus les aimants électriques actionnent une roue crantée qui alimente des compteurs à galets. Si c'est pas bien huilé, parfois, ça bug aussi._


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est un système de vote datant de 1910 avec des électro-aimants en 110 Volts



Ah ? Ils ont fini par leur installer le courant alternatif ? Je croyais qu'ils étaient toujours en 48 volts, là bas ! :rateau:


----------



## inkclub (6 Juillet 2012)

les produits apple bientôt livrés par la brinks


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> les produits apple bientôt livrés par la brinks



Et quelqu'un peut confirmer où tu te trouvait ce matin, toi ? :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (6 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables



Les voies du seigneur, non. Mais celle du contribuable français et celle des associations anti-secte, si ...


----------



## inkclub (6 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et quelqu'un peut confirmer où tu te trouvait ce matin, toi ? :mouais:



oui,

ps j'organise très prochainement une vente de matériels apple, prix très compétitifs


----------



## inkclub (6 Juillet 2012)

L'Irlande se débarrasse de ses machines à voter


http://www.numerama.com/magazine/23129-l-irlande-se-debarrasse-de-ses-machines-a-voter.html


----------



## JPTK (6 Juillet 2012)

Elle a 12 ans et résume très bien pourquoi on est tous dans la merde à cause des banques.

[YOUTUBE]Wkv9ZYfk7fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Elle a 12 ans et résume très bien pourquoi on est tous dans la merde à cause des banques.



Je suis totalement d'accord sur le fond du propos. Mais cela m'a mis un peu mal à l'aise, ce discours formaté et trop bien rôdé, de la part d'une gamine de cet âge. Douze ans, c'est bien jeune pour se lancer dans l'activisme alter-économique


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2012)

Cela dit, elle est américaine (si si &#8230; Le Canada, c'est en Amérique, il n'y a pas que les U.S.A. là bas ), et dans ces régions sous développées, ils n'ont pas encore tous les perfectionnement que nous avons ici en Europe, comme par exemple, la privatisation des bénéfices liée à la mutualisation des déficits (oui, bancaires, of course).

Nous on fait mieux qu'eux, l'état prête (quand il ne "donne" pas) sans intérêt aux banques de l'argent que les banques ensuite prêtent à l'état avec intérêts (lourds), intérêts financés, cela va sans dire, par l'impôt &#8230; Ça c'est de l'économie moderne :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2012)

*Boson de Higgs: le Cern fait sa présentation en Comic Sans MS*

Ah, les bouffons ! Qu'on les empale !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Boson de Higgs: le Cern fait sa présentation en Comic Sans MS*
> 
> Ah, les bouffons ! Qu'on les empale !



Oui, avec Louis Boson


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Je suis totalement d'accord sur le fond du propos. Mais cela m'a mis un peu mal à l'aise, ce discours formaté et trop bien rôdé, de la part d'une gamine de cet âge. Douze ans, c'est bien jeune pour se lancer dans l'activisme alter-économique



C'est ce qu'a dit ma chérie. Mais bon manipulée ou pas, je m'en branle, voilà la situation fort brillamment résumée en 6 minutes.

Après faut voir qu'elle a eu le temps d'affiner aussi son discours, de le rendre encore plus pertinent, avec certainement un peu d'aide, mais c'est pas très important je trouve, même si je comprends ton malaise.


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Elle a 12 ans et résume très bien pourquoi on est tous dans la merde à cause des banques.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wkv9ZYfk7fs[/YOUTUBE]





Cratès a dit:


> Je suis totalement d'accord sur le fond du propos. Mais cela m'a mis un peu mal à l'aise, ce discours formaté et trop bien rôdé, de la part d'une gamine de cet âge. Douze ans, c'est bien jeune pour se lancer dans l'activisme alter-économique





JPTK a dit:


> C'est ce qu'a dit ma chérie. Mais bon manipulée ou pas, je m'en branle, voilà la situation fort brillamment résumée en 6 minutes.
> 
> Après faut voir qu'elle a eu le temps d'affiner aussi son discours, de le rendre encore plus pertinent, avec certainement un peu d'aide, mais c'est pas très important je trouve, même si je comprends ton malaise.



Ou comment utiliser les outils qui nous asservis pour lutter.

Oui, c'est une belle récitation.
Oui, elle mérite qu'on s'y intéresse au delà du constat que je crois sincère et avéré.

Donc, il m'importe peu qu'une jeune fille de 12 ans vienne nous faire une leçon car il ne 'agit que de signes. Ce à quoi nous devons être attentifs est le fond, la pertinence.

Et si un public large a besoin d'un signe (cf jeune fille de 12 ans), alors donnons lui ce signe.

Je suis fatigué de ce que la communauté scientifique, le "public" se plaigne que le privé utilise le fruit de ses recherches.

Il est temps que le "public" s'empare de ses biens et moyens au service de la communauté.


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2012)

Y a des coups de bite dans le petit fondement qui se perdent ! :-D

Toulouse: Pour une conseillère municipale UMP, «le vagin est fait pour les rapports sexuels, pas l&#8217;anus»

Déclaration ouvertement homophobe qui plus est ! 

Elle parle bien de faire l'amour, pas de procréer !

Sachant que 90 % des femmes ayant eu un rapport sexuel anal dernièrement déclarent avoir atteint l'orgasme contre 70 % vaginalement, je pense qu'elle loupe quelque chose.

Mais bon elle doit être du genre à se faire attacher, avec une boule dans la bouche, en levrette avec des grandes claques sur les fesses ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a des coups de bite dans le petit fondement qui se perdent ! :-D
> 
> Toulouse: Pour une conseillère municipale UMP, «le vagin est fait pour les rapports sexuels, pas lanus»



Je dirais même plus : l'opinion de cette dame est sans fondement .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a des coups de bite dans le petit fondement qui se perdent ! :-D
> 
> Toulouse: Pour une conseillère municipale UMP, «le vagin est fait pour les rapports sexuels, pas l&#8217;anus»



On peut supposer, qu'elle refuse à son homme ce qu'elle donne à d'autres
Dans certains pays, cette pratique remplaçait la contraception ...


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> alea acta est suite
> 
> Hier, 478 eurodéputés ont voté contre ACTA. 165 se sont abstenus, mais 39 ont voté pour.
> Sur les 39 eurodéputés qui ont voté en faveur dACTA, 21 sont français, soit plus de la moitié.



Que des personnalités de droite où je me trompe ?
Où comment afficher qu'on travaille clairement pour le bien des industries et non des des citoyens !

Rachida Dati... je la vois bien lire le titre et se dire "ah non les contrefaçons c'est le mal, je suis contre et je vais voter dans ce sens", puis l'intro qui va confirmer en plus ses craintes 

Dire que ça concerne en plus et SURTOUT les médicaments génériques, c'est franchement une honte.


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Toulouse: Pour une conseillère municipale UMP, «le vagin est fait pour les rapports sexuels, pas lanus»


Si je devais me contenter de mon vagin, je serais encore puceau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2012)

*Innocenté et libéré après 32 ans de prison
*
Innocenté par les prélèvements ADN effectués sur la scène de crime, André Davis, 50 ans, est sorti de la prison de haute sécurité de Tamms (Illinois), 32 ans après avoir condamné pour le viol et le meurtre dune fillette. Il est le 42e condamné a avoir été ainsi innocenté par des analyses ADN dans lÉtat de lIllinois.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Juillet 2012)

Ils n'ont pas du faire souvent le ménage s'ils ont trouvé de l'ADN sur le lieu du meurtre 32 ans après


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas du faire souvent le ménage s'ils ont trouvé de l'ADN sur le lieu du meurtre 32 ans après



maldavée TU SORS :love:


----------



## inkclub (8 Juillet 2012)

Enigmatique disparition autour dune étoile

http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemonde.fr/2012/07/08/enigmatique-disparition-poussieres-etoile/


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Innocenté et libéré après 32 ans de prison
> *
> Innocenté par les prélèvements ADN effectués sur la scène de crime, André Davis, 50 ans, est sorti de la prison de haute sécurité de Tamms (Illinois), 32 ans après avoir condamné pour le viol et le meurtre dune fillette. Il est le 42e condamné a avoir été ainsi innocenté par des analyses ADN dans lÉtat de lIllinois.



Ben je suis content pour lui, mais franchement, entré en prison à 18 ans et sorti à 50 ans, le tout pour rien (sans compter que pendant ce temps le vrai coupable cour toujours), moi, après la joie initiale d'être sorti du cauchemar, je l'aurais mauvaise : toute une vie gâchée parce qu'au lieu de chercher *le* coupable, on a cherché *un* coupable !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas du faire souvent le ménage s'ils ont trouvé de l'ADN sur le lieu du meurtre 32 ans après



Les traces ADN sont maintenant prises sur les "pièces à conviction" mises sous sequestre à l'époque des faits, comme on a pu le faire récemment pour "le petit Gregory".


----------



## inkclub (8 Juillet 2012)

Bombardier: un client anonyme commande 15 avions pour 1 milliard de dollars


http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/1...vions-pour-1-milliard-de-dollars_1135830.html


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2012)

c'est marrant pour le France c'est anonyme pour le reste du monde c'est l'état d'israel publiquement.


----------



## rizoto (9 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est marrant pour le France c'est anonyme pour le reste du monde c'est l'état d'israel publiquement.



Oui enfin, Malgre le nom Bombardier vend des avions commerciaux...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Virus informatique: risque de coupure pour des dizaines de milliers d'internautes


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui enfin, Malgre le nom Bombardier vend des avions commerciaux...



Pas que, il vent aussi des avions militaires par le biais de sa filiale Canadair. Cela dit, si ce sont des avions militaires, ce ne sont pas des avions de combat, mais de transport (les seuls bombardiers que vende Canadair sont les fameux bombardiers d'eau de lutte contre les incendies) !


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas que, il vent aussi des avions militaires par le biais de sa filiale Canadair. Cela dit, si ce sont des avions militaires, ce ne sont pas des avions de combat, mais de transport (les seuls bombardiers que vende Canadair sont les fameux bombardiers d'eau de lutte contre les incendies) !



mais pas que, bombardier c'est aussi des trains ou de l'équipement ferroviaire 






un filiale (indépendante de nos jours) fabrique aussi des SkiDoo (ce que l'on appel vulgairement des "scooters des neiges")

Sinon les filiales de bombardier produise 2 appareils de lutte contre les incendies de forets :

le Canadair CL-415 (canadair)

le Dash-8 (De Havilland Canada)

je ne parle pas des CS2F Tracker qui était d'origine Grumman et fabriqué par De Havilland Canada qui n'était pas encore une filiale de bombardier


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> mais pas que, bombardier c'est aussi des trains ou de l'équipement ferroviaire



Je sais, j'en vois régulièrement en gare de Meaux, mais je me cantonnait à répondre sur l'aéronautique militaire, sinon, ils fabriquent (ou fabriquaient) aussi des moteurs de moto, qui ont équipé essentiellement des modèles de cross et d'enduro de KTM et Monarch (entre autres) vers la fin des années 70.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce qu'ils font des machines à café ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2012)

tu peu avoir en option une machine a café dans ton avion :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Il roulait à 155 km/h sur une route saint-galloise: permis retiré


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2012)

Tiens, une nouvelle intéressante


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, une nouvelle intéressante



ça a le mérite de pas chier dans la colle


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, une nouvelle intéressante



Vous savez comment transformer 120 grs de caca en 8L de murde ?


en tirant la chasse d'eau !


----------



## inkclub (9 Juillet 2012)

Allemagne: une loi votée en douce fait scandale


Une loi assouplissant la protection des données personnelles, adoptée par une trentaine de députés en 57 secondes en pleine demi-finale de l'Euro 2012 Allemagne-Italie, provoquait aujourd'hui une levée de boucliers en Allemagne.

Le journal Bild montrait par exemple à la Une une capture d'écran de l'hémicycle presque entièrement vidé de ses 620 députés, expliquant en légende: "au moment où la loi a été adoptée par le Bundestag le 28 juin vers 20H52, peu de députés sont présents. La plupart sont probablement en train de suivre la demi-finale."

Une trentaine de députés de la majorité gouvernementale (conservateurs-libéraux) ont alors voté, sans débat, une loi autorisant les services municipaux à communiquer des données privées concernant ses citoyens à des tiers, à des fins éventuellement commerciales.


----------



## Lisoutou (9 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Vous savez comment transformer 120 grs de caca en 8L de murde ?
> 
> 
> en tirant la chasse d'eau !






Une idée très originale... et écolo!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2012)

On n'a pas fini de rigoler.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On n'a pas fini de rigoler.



Il le dit depuis un an déjà en fait. En juin 2011, certains observateurs pensaient que les choses iraient encore plus vite qu'il ne l'annonçait (_*Nouriel Roubini predicts a &#8216;perfect storm&#8217; for 2013 but will it be earlier?*_). Et effectivement, les signes de dégradation se sont accumulés depuis. Nouriel Roubini est surnommé "Dr Storm" dans les milieux économistes, parce qu'il prédit toujours des catastrophes dévastatrices. Mais il lui est arrive d'avoir raison&#8230;

Une confirmation paradoxale que les choses vont mal :
*La France emprunte à un taux négatif, une première*
Comme l'explique le commentaire :
_Cette baisse des taux est une bonne nouvelle pour les caisses de l'État français. Mais elle est aussi le reflet de l'ampleur de la crise dans la zone euro. Et notamment de la défiance des investisseurs envers l'Espagne et l'Italie._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Certains prédisent la fin du monde pour décembre 2012 et d'autres 





> Nouriel Roubini predicts a perfect storm for 2013 but will it be earlier?


 faudrait qu'ils se mettent d'accord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2012)

Purée !!!! Tatouille ! Méfie-toi !!!!!!!

http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/2012/06/21/un-pirate-arrete-a-cause-de-la-poitrine-de-sa-copine/


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Purée !!!! Tatouille ! Méfie-toi !!!!!!!
> 
> http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/2012/06/21/un-pirate-arrete-a-cause-de-la-poitrine-de-sa-copine/



Le pauvre, il ne doit plus savoir à quel sein se vouer ! :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2012)

Le niveau des informaticiens baisse, quand même, être un crack et oublier d'effacer les IPTC, c'est ballot


----------



## inkclub (9 Juillet 2012)

comment faire mourir plus vite des personnes très âgées,


les priver de nourriture, cool les anglais


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...itals-letting-patients-die-to-save-money.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2012)

*Taxer les hautes rémunérations est économiquement efficace*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Taxer les hautes rémunérations est économiquement efficace*



Et on en revient toujours à :



			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Les hautes rémunérations des dirigeants sont souvent justifiées par l'impact qu'ils auraient sur la performance de l'entreprise qu'ils dirigent. Mais il n'y a qu'un seul Steve Jobs : la réalité incite à davantage de modestie. J. Pfeffer et R. Sutton estiment que, dans les grandes entreprises, l'impact des dirigeants ne compte que pour 10 % environ de la performance. Phil Rosenzweig cite dans The Halo Effect (Free Press, 2007) une étude de Marianne Bertrand (université de Chicago) et Antoinette Shoar (Massachusetts Institute of Technology) publiée en 2003, qui montre que l'impact personnel des dirigeants explique environ 4 % de la performance de leur entreprise.



Est-ce que 4% de la performance globale de l'entreprise justifient vraiment 25 à  50% de sa masse salariale (sans compter les stock options et autres parachutes dorés) ?  :mouais:

Il n'y a pas que sur le plan de la taxation des hauts revenus, qu'il est intéressant, cet article ! 

Enfin, nous voilà quand même rassurés : "_il n'y a qu'un seul Steve Jobs_", donc, ce n'est pas demain qu'on viendra faire de l'ombre à Apple


----------



## inkclub (10 Juillet 2012)

je veux être nommé chef escroc

Bob Diamond va quitter Barclays avec 2 millions de livres d'indemnités


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

je sais pas si on peux mettre ça dans ce thread (mais bon c'est la terasse c'est pas trop grave)

*pour ceux que cela interesse* les japonais ont créés un GUNDAM en taille réelle donc plus de 18m 

ils comptent en faire un musée avec tous les Gundams de la série ...








*et je pourrai dire j'y'etais *


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2012)

il bouge ou t'as la tremblotte ?


----------



## inkclub (10 Juillet 2012)

a l'insu de leur plein gré

L'Espagne passe sous tutelle discrète de Bruxelles


Le gouvernement espagnol augmentera la TVA et contraindra les fonctionnaires à travailler davantage sans pour autant gagner plus. Ce mercredi, Mariano Rajoy expliquera aux députés la prochaine salve d'austérité et, dès vendredi, le Conseil des ministres adoptera les projets de loi.

Ces deux mesures très impopulaires ressemblent à s'y méprendre à celles dictées aux pays européens placés sous tutelle internationale (Grèce, Portugal, Irlande).

Mais, à en croire le gouvernement, Madrid agit de son plein gré. Le déblocage de 30 milliards d'euros pour recapitaliser les banques espagnoles n'aurait rien à voir avec les nouvelles mesures d'austérité qu'il s'apprête à prendre. «Il n'y a pas de nouvelles conditions: l'Espagne doit simplement suivre la voie» de la réduction du déficit, assure le ministre de l'Économie, Luis de Guindos.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> il bouge ou t'as la tremblotte ?



on va dire tramblotte pourtant je l'avais pris en HDR avec l'iphone!!! :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Boson de Higgs: le Cern fait sa présentation en Comic Sans MS*
> 
> Ah, les bouffons ! Qu'on les empale !



Im Comic Sans, Asshole.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Im Comic Sans, Asshole.



Excellentissime. Une idée d'atelier d'écriture à refiler à mes collègues d'anglais.


----------



## inkclub (11 Juillet 2012)

La Corée du Nord fait défiler Mickey sans l'autorisation de Disney


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

Sarkozy demande l'asile au CANADA


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> I&#8217;m Comic Sans, Asshole.



Wiki : 





> Comic Sans MS est une police de caractères populaire créée par Vincent *Connare* pour la société Microsoft en 1995



Pas étonnant


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Sarkozy demande l'asile au CANADA



L'info "aurait" été confirmée il y a une vingtaine d'heures.
Pourtant personne n'en parle.

Par ailleurs l'article d'origine serait celui-ci :http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-Carla-Bruni-fled-hours-raid-Paris-home.html

Il date du 4 juillet. Ca fait un peu long (7 jours) si l'information est réaliste.


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2012)

tu prend la Corée du nord, tu fais un spectacle avec mickey en présence du groquik local et tu obtiens un incident diplomatique :love:

[YOUTUBE]_XRWqnD8HV8[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.lematin.ch/monde/parade-mickey-coree-nord/story/23993889

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Wiki :
> 
> Pas étonnant



vilain c'est ma blague préféré


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Sarkozy demande l'asile au CANADA



C'est quoi, ce site ? Un site d'activistes islamiques d'ultra-gauche (ça existe, ça ?) ? En tous cas, entre leur sectarisme, leur anti-sémitisme et leur mauvaise foi, c'est pas dans "Actualité amusante ou pas", qu'il faut les caser, c'est dans "propagande éhontée sans foi ni loi" qu'ils seraient à leur place !

Je ne pense pas être suspect de "sarkozisme", mais là, même avec lui, ils vont fort, mais le reste de leur prose est tout aussi inbuvable !


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

DSL j'avais perçu le thread comme "Actualités amusantes", donc pour moi cela rentrait bien dans ce propos, car c'est vraiment à prendre au 10ème degré car comme tu l'as dit Pascal, les commentaires de la "news" sont vraiment tirés par les cheveux 


promis je recommencerai plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> DSL j'avais perçu le thread comme "Actualités amusantes", donc pour moi cela rentrait bien dans ce propos, car c'est vraiment à prendre au 10ème degré car comme tu l'as dit Pascal, les commentaires de la "news" sont vraiment tirés par les cheveux
> 
> 
> promis je recommencerai plus



Ah mais ça n'es pas après toi que j'en avais (à moins que tu ne fasses partie de l'équipe de rédac du site en question), juste après eux.

Bon, si à chaque fois qu'un homme politique ou qu'un capitaine d'industrie part en vacances à l'étranger, on parle d'exil ou d'asile politico-judiciaire, l'actu va être chargée, surtout en cette période


----------



## inkclub (11 Juillet 2012)

si vous cherchez des déchets nucléaires


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> si vous cherchez des déchets nucléaires



Ben vu où ils les ont mis, c'est pas avec tes palmes et ton tuba que tu vas aller les repêcher !


----------



## inkclub (11 Juillet 2012)

j'ai demandé à un copain d'y aller

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

actuellement il est par là

http://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/201...oyager-1-serait-sortie-du-systeme-solaire.php


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> si vous cherchez des déchets nucléaires



Ça laisse rêveur ces quelques 2.500 tonnes


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça laisse rêveur ces quelques 2.500 tonnes&#8230;



Oui, je me souviens de les voir les jeter par dessus bord à la télé quand j'étais gosse et des zodiacs de Greenpeace se mettre en dessous.
C'est sans doute pas grand chose à côté des tirs nucléaires à très grandes profondeurs dans les alpes maritimes...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2012)

On a fait ça aussi ? On savait s'amuser quand même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> [&#8230;]
> C'est sans doute pas grand chose à côté des tirs nucléaires à très grandes profondeurs dans les alpes maritimes...



Tu es sûr de l'information ? Les essais français se sont déroulés dans le Sahara jusqu'en 1966, puis en Polynésie, jusqu'en 1996, à ma connaissance.

Pour une liste complète :
http://xavier.mannino.pagesperso-orange.fr/mururoa/essaisato.htm


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

Jean pierre Petit en parle dans un de ses livres. De mémoire c'est "armes secrètes américaines"  d'après lui le fait de provoquer ces tirs à très grandes profondeurs permet de noyer le bruit de l'explosion dans le bruit du magma. Mais je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste en la matière.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu es sûr de l'information ?



surement, il est sûr, mais ça n'empêche pas que ces tirs n'ont existé que dans son imagination !

Des tirs à grande profondeur dans les Alpes Maritimes, il n'y aurait plus d'Alpes Maritimes, on ne fait pas de tirs en profondeur dans une zone sismiquement active, sous les Alpes Maritimes, c'est une zone de subduction, à grande profondeur, il y a la plaque africaine qui s'enfonce sous l'Europe (ce qui est à l'origine de la surrection des Alpes), ça aurait été comme si les américains avaient fait leurs tirs en profondeur dans la faille de San Andréa au lieu du désert de Mojave, ça aurait été "bye bye Californie" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Jean pierre Petit en parle dans un de ses livres. De mémoire c'est "armes secrètes américaines"  d'après lui le fait de provoquer ces tirs à très grandes profondeurs permet de noyer le bruit de l'explosion dans le bruit du magma. Mais je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste en la matière.



Petit est aussi un ufologue distingué. Il prétend que certains de ses travaux scientifiques (contestés, sinon raillés, par la majorité de la communauté savante) auraient été "aidés" par des messages d'origine "ummite".  
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Pierre_Petit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Petit est aussi un ufologue distingué. Il prétend que certains de ses travaux scientifiques (contestés, sinon raillés, par la majorité de la communauté savante) auraient été "aidés" *par des messages d'origine "ummite*".
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Pierre_Petit


Bonsoir, tu as oublié un "H" et tu as mis un "t" à la place du "D". "Humide" ne prend qu'un "M". Mais peu importe : que voulais-tu donc dire ?


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'humidité, passez par le chat.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pour l'humidité, passez par le chat.


Je voulais faire un peu d'humour "extra-terrestre". C'était une manière de réagir au commentaire de Cratès. Il est toujours troublant d'avoir à se demander si un individu savant - je parle de l'ufologue susnommé - sait bel et bien de quoi il parle : en principe, quand on se rend chez le vétérinaire pour faire soigner son chat - ou sa chèvre -, on ne met pas son diagnostic entre parenthèses, on ne le "réserve" pas. Je ne mets pas non plus en doute la parole du médecin quand il m'informe de mon état de santé. Et quand je demande au dresseur de chien pour quelles raisons il crie "Au pied !", j'acquiesce à son explication. Mais si je demande à l'ufologue de m'expliquer l'origine de ses convictions et qu'il me dit qu'il les tient de contacts extra-terrestres, je le regarde aimablement et j'ouvre mes yeux grand. Pourquoi ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai qu'en France des qu'on parle ovni on devient la risée de l'assemblée. Je l'ai appris à mes dépends en racontant l'extraordinaire chose qui m'est arrivée. Depuis je n'en parle plus...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'en France des qu'on parle ovni on devient la risée de l'assemblée. Je l'ai appris à mes dépends en racontant l'extraordinaire chose qui m'est arrivée. Depuis je n'en parle plus...


Toi aussi ? Raconte quand même, raconte, raconte !


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juillet 2012)

Un Monopoly communiste, le jeu le plus embêtant au monde


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2012)

Biologie amusante


----------



## rizoto (12 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Biologie amusante



Ce qu'il faut y voir c'est qu'Adam et Eve ont le même patrimoine génétique!
On voit le résultat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut y voir c'est qu'Adam et Eve ont le même patrimoine génétique!



Ben nan, pas vraiment, il est biologiquement impossible que deux êtres humains de sexe différent aient exactement le même patrimoine génétique !

Cela dit, il y a une erreur fondamentale dans la genèse, Dieu n'a pas pu créer Ève à partir d'un os d'Adam. Le contraire est envisageable (créer Adam à partir d'un os d'Ève), mais pas ça.

En effet, Adam abrite au sein de ses cellules un chromosome dit "Y" qui est le résultat d'une altération de l'un des deux chromosomes d'une paire de chromosomes "X", donc, il est obligatoire que le premier être humain ait été doté d'une paire de chromosomes X pour que cette altération ai pu avoir lieu, ce qui nous ramène de facto au fait indéniable que le premier membre de l'espèce ait été de sexe féminin ! C.Q.F.D.


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

ou une personne trisomique atteinte du syndrome de Klinefelter







ok je sors


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ou une personne trisomique atteinte du syndrome de Klinefelter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On parle des deux premiers membres de l'espèce, là, s'ils avaient été trisomiques, nous le serions tous !


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

ben je me pose la question de la consanguinité:

Si Adam & Eve sont sortis du même moule (car même patrimoine génétique), alors mon pb de syndrome de Klinefelter pourrait apparaitre sans mal (et même d'autres trisomies...)



:love::love:


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Biologie amusante



À croire que Rabelais l'avait déjà compris ainsi avec sa célèbre formule : Rompre l'os et sucer la substantifique moelle.


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2012)

Après Orange, O2.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18801300

Qui est le prochaine O-pérateur sur la liste ?


----------



## inkclub (12 Juillet 2012)

x files


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ben je me pose la question de la consanguinité:
> 
> Si Adam & Eve sont sortis du même moule (car même patrimoine génétique), alors mon pb de syndrome de Klinefelter pourrait apparaitre sans mal (et même d'autres trisomies...)
> 
> ...



Sachant que l'ensemble de la population humaine actuelle de notre planète descend d'un groupe de population primitive ne dépassant pas 25 à 30 individus environ, et sans doute même un peu moins (ainsi qu'il a été démontré par l'analyse de l'ADN mitochondrien), le dit groupe ayant en outre, et en commun une unique ancêtre (mais possiblement, voire probablement plusieurs ancêtres mâles), il parait évident que le problème de la consanguinité ne se pose pas exactement dans les termes que tu emploies !

En d'autres termes s'il y a eu en fait plusieurs "Adam", il n'y aurait bel et bien eu qu'une seule "Ève" selon la théorie scientifique la plus couramment admise en ce moment.

La différence avec la genèse, c'est que ni ces Adam ni cette Ève ne seraient apparus "ex nihilo", ils auraient bien été engendrés par des parents "pré-sapiens", et d'ailleurs, seule Ève aurait subi la mutation génétique transformant un homo "pré-sapiens" en homo "sapiens", et l'aurait transmise à tous ses descendants, les Adam, eux, auraient été des pré-sapiens.


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

je sais je sais il fallait pas prendre mes propos au premier degré, c'est une théorie à l'emporte pièce 


par contre cela m'interesse de savoir où tu as pris ces infos! 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> par contre cela m'interesse de savoir où tu as pris ces infos!



Lecture (au fil des années) de pas mal d'articles de quelques revues de vulgarisation scientifiques (Science et Vie, Science et Avenir, les Cahiers du CNRS) et d'articles parus sur internet trouvés au gré de mes recherches via Google.


----------



## inkclub (12 Juillet 2012)

Le Groupe FIGARO et Monsieur Etienne MOUGEOTTE, Directeur des Rédactions, ont décidé de mettre fin à leur collaboration.



dans lexpress


nouvel obs

libe


----------



## inkclub (12 Juillet 2012)

La justice de l'UE valide l'obligation de cataloguer les semences de légumes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2012)

*Du classique pour faire fuir les jeunes*

"Z'y va ! C'est abusé ! Y z'ont encore mis du Bach ! Allez, j'me casse !!!".


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

Nouveau remède: le sirop de corps d'homme


----------



## inkclub (13 Juillet 2012)

le nucléaire c'est l'avenir, enfin presque


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Nouveau remède: le sirop de corps d'homme



Non, pas nouveau, ça fait bien 10 ou 15 jours que ce lien a déjà été posté ici 

Tiens, c'est là, page 914 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2012)

Bis repetita placent.


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas nouveau, ça fait bien 10 ou 15 jours que ce lien a déjà été posté ici
> 
> Tiens, c'est là, page 914 !



c'est tellement important que c'est pour les retardataires 


non en fait cela montre que je suis pas tout le temps à lire ce fil: Mea culpa


----------



## inkclub (13 Juillet 2012)

encore un mammifère victime de requins


----------



## Madalvée (13 Juillet 2012)

Tiens, on peut mettre des liens vers des sites d'extrême droite, maintenant ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tiens, on peut mettre des liens vers des sites d'extrême droite, maintenant ?




LAPOCON PRIS 


à 41s te concernant 

[YOUTUBE]pIk3hl7pqRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inkclub (13 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tiens, on peut mettre des liens vers des sites d'extrême droite, maintenant ?



depuis que rain man a été élu, ils ont viré mougeotte et pris leur carte au ps


@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2012)

Ca y'est : Michel Blanc est équipé pour conclure !

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...u-menu-de-la-promotion-2012_1733808_3224.html


----------



## inkclub (14 Juillet 2012)

La CIA imagine la mise en scène d'un monde post-américain


http://www.lemonde.fr/international...e-d-un-monde-post-americain_1732836_3210.html


pas trouvé le pdf de 2030, si ça vous intéresse je mets le lien de 2025

http://www.dni.gov/nic/PDF_2025/2025_Global_Trends_Final_Report.pdf


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2012)

De toute façon, tous les scenarii envisagés ont ceci en commun, qu'aucun ne se réalisera, et que la planète suivra un script que personne parmi les "spécialistes" n'aura prévu.

À ce jour, l'hypothèse la plus probable est qu'en 2030, l'ensemble de la population terrestre aura été réduite en esclavage par les grands maîtres goa'uld (à l'exception d'un petit village d'Armorique qui résistera encore et toujours à l'envahisseur, of course) ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## inkclub (14 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, tous les scenarii envisagés ont ceci en commun, qu'aucun ne se réalisera, et que la planète suivra un script que personne parmi les "spécialistes" n'aura prévu.
> 
> À ce jour, l'hypothèse la plus probable est qu'en 2030, l'ensemble de la population terrestre aura été réduite en esclavage par les grands maîtres goa'uld (à l'exception d'un petit village d'Armorique qui résistera encore et toujours à l'envahisseur, of course) ! :mouais: :hein:



euh, non la fin du monde est prévue pour le 21 décembre


----------



## Berthold (14 Juillet 2012)

Oh ? C'est pas le 12 ?


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Oh ? C'est pas le 12 ?



oui mais non en fait c'etait prévu pour le 12, mais l'un des maitres MAYA avait piscine, donc ils l'ont reportés au 21, puis qu'est ce que cela change 9 jours de + dans notre vie terrestre?


----------



## Berthold (14 Juillet 2012)

Ben 9 jours de piscine, au prix des entrées, c'est pas rien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> euh, non la fin du monde est prévue pour le 21 décembre



Je croyais pourtant avoir été clair sur ce qu'il convenait de penser de prévisions


----------



## inkclub (14 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je croyais pourtant avoir été clair sur ce qu'il convenait de penser de prévisions



pas des prévisions des prophéties

http://cercle.nostra.online.fr/pdf/centurx.pdf


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2012)

"_Mourir celuy qui ceci bien accorde..._" Cet homme était plein d'humour


----------



## inkclub (14 Juillet 2012)

pour les jo

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/Plui...surge_The_Times_RP_140720122211-12-212034.asp

Olympics: 'I don't know if guards speak English', says G4S chief
The head of the firm at the centre of the Olympics security fiasco has admitted to not knowing if the guards hired speak fluent English.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...w-if-guards-speak-English-says-G4S-chief.html


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2012)

c'est pas jolie jolie a la lyonnais des eaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas jolie jolie a la lyonnais des eaux





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> pour se «féliciter» de la nomination de son directeur général et pilote de lopération, Antoine Boulay, comme chef de cabinet et conseiller personnel du ministre de lAgriculture Stéphane Le Foll (1). Ils auront loccasion de discuter nitrates, entre autres.



Oh le gros bouletay  Encore un qui a le cur à gauche, mais le portefeuille à droite


----------



## inkclub (15 Juillet 2012)

a nos amis espagnols qui vont investir dans un tonneau de vaseline

Les Irlandais avaient aimé. Les Espagnols adoreront. Le mémorandum adopté la semaine dernière par les ministres des Finances de la zone euro ne laisse aucun doute : le plan en 18 mois pour la restructuration des banques espagnoles va tondre le peu de laine qui reste sur le dos des Ibères.

http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...pagnols-passeront-trois-fois-a-la-caisse.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> a nos amis espagnols qui vont investir dans un tonneau de vaseline
> 
> Les Irlandais avaient aimé. Les Espagnols adoreront. Le mémorandum adopté la semaine dernière par les ministres des Finances de la zone euro ne laisse aucun doute : le plan en 18 mois pour la restructuration des banques espagnoles va tondre le peu de laine qui reste sur le dos des Ibères.
> 
> http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...pagnols-passeront-trois-fois-a-la-caisse.html



On n'en sort pas : encore et toujours "privatisation des bénéfices et mutualisation des pertes"  Décidément, spéculateur, c'est un beau métier !


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh le gros bouletay  Encore un qui a le cur à gauche, mais le portefeuille à droite



[air méfiant] je tweet le même article et quelques secondes plus tard : 



> Lyonnaise des Eaux vous a suivi



[/air méfiant]


----------



## jogary (15 Juillet 2012)

Qu'est-ce que vous faites dans 4,5 milliards d'année ?

http://www.linternaute.com/science/espace/pourquoi/06/mort-soleil/mort-soleil.shtml


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juillet 2012)

Les foireux de chez nous vont se faire tondre comme des moutons aussi, mais par des socialistes, ça fait moins mal au cul.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> *Les foireux* de chez nous vont se faire tondre comme des moutons aussi, mais par des socialistes, ça fait moins mal au cul.



on se doit de préciser qui sont les foireux


----------



## inkclub (15 Juillet 2012)

on fraude, on se fait prendre, on balance


La Deutsche Bank a demandé à la Commission européenne, qui enquête également sur cette affaire, ainsi qu'aux autorités suisses, de bénéficier d'un statut de témoin repenti, qui lui permettrait d'atténuer les dommages aussi bien financiers qu'à son image, affirme Der Spiegel.



http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Man...er_pour_limiter_les_degats_50150720121436.asp


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous faites dans 4,5 milliards d'année ?
> 
> http://www.linternaute.com/science/espace/pourquoi/06/mort-soleil/mort-soleil.shtml





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Le Soleil est constitué principalement d'hydrogène et d'hélium
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> Pourtant, peu à peu, il va consumer tout son hydrogène et mourir.



Ben nan ! Ça se passe(ra) pas comme ça ! Il lui restera encore 30 à 40% de son hydrogène, lorsque la première étape de sa mort va s'amorcer, car seul l'hydrogène contenu dans son noyau peut alimenter son réacteur à fusion, celui contenu dans toutes les couches extérieures à celui ci ne peut pas participer à la réaction. Cela dit, lorsque le cycle de l'hydrogène sera terminé, la pression de radiation issue de la fusion ne compensant plus la force de gravité, le noyau va se contracter, sa température augmenter, et au bout d'un certain temps, elle atteindra le seuil où l'hélium amorcera à son tour une réaction de fusion qui stoppera l'effondrement, mais ce cycle sera plus court que celui de l'hydrogène, et ça continuera de cycle en cycle, de plus en plus courts, jusqu'à ce que le produit de fusion soit du fer, à ce stade, le soleil sera devenu une naine blanche, et l'effondrement gravitationnel cessera, car le soleil n'est pas assez massif pour qu'il se poursuive plus longtemps.

Cela dit, il n'y aura plus d'hommes pour voir ça, car aucune espèce animale n'a une espérance de vie d'un milliard d'année. À titre de comparaison, il ne s'est écoulé qu'environ 650 millions d'années depuis l'explosion de vie du cambrien, et il aura fallu environ 62 millions d'années pour que les mammifères, enfin débarrassés des dinosaures, passent du stade de minuscules insectivores à celui atteint aujourd'hui !


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2012)

Le prisonnier s'évade par la porte 



http://tdg.ch/monde/faits-divers/Il-s-evade-par-la-grande-porte/story/18608444


----------



## jogary (15 Juillet 2012)

Hello Pascal,

Ce pourquoi dans...4,5 milliards d'années ! :love:

Si jamais nous pouvions traverser l'espace temps, le retourner...

Tiens, d'autres liens : 


http://www.2012un-nouveau-paradigme...solaire-et-massif-trou-coronal-107653924.html

http://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/data/


----------



## inkclub (15 Juillet 2012)

Libor : les USA lanceraient des poursuites pénales 


L'enquête britannique a déjà poussé trois dirigeants de Barclays à la démission. D'après le New York Times, toutes ces actions «pourraient coûter au secteur bancaire des dizaines de milliards de dollars». Un rapport publié par Morgan Stanley chiffre en outre les conséquences du scandale en termes de coûts et d'image à 20 milliards de dollars. Une dizaine d'établissements financiers, dont la banque française Société générale, devraient ainsi débourser environ 850 millions de dollars (690 millions d'euros) d'amende chacun.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/201...etats-unis-lancent-des-poursuites-penales.php


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Si jamais nous pouvions traverser l'espace temps, le retourner...



Personnellement, je ne demande pas beaucoup !
Simplement une machine qui me permettrait d'aller deux heures plus avant dans le futur ... ce qui me laisserait le temps de :


Visionner le futur tirage du lotto ou de l'euromillions
Revenir dans le présent
Valider mon billet ...


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne demande pas beaucoup !
> Simplement une machine qui me permettrait d'aller deux heures plus avant dans le futur ... ce qui me laisserait le temps de :
> 
> 
> ...



4/ telephoner à kolargol31 pour lui indiquer quoi jouer... :love:


----------



## inkclub (15 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> 4/ telephoner à kolargol31 pour lui indiquer quoi jouer... :love:



5/ envoyer un mp à inkclub :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2012)

*Mettez les banquiers derrière les barreaux*

Avaaz a lancé un référendum en ligne pour encourager la mise en uvre d'une opération "finances propres" dans l'UE, suite au scandale de la manipulation du Libor.


----------



## inkclub (16 Juillet 2012)

il faut sauver les soldats orange, sfr et bouygues


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> il faut sauver les soldats orange, sfr et bouygues



Si on les fusillait pour haute trahison, plutôt ?


----------



## inkclub (16 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si on les fusillait pour haute trahison, plutôt ?



une petite décimation ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2012)

Euh, si on en prend un sur dix... ils ne sont que trois


----------



## inkclub (16 Juillet 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, si on en prend un sur dix... ils ne sont que trois



pas grave il suffira de les fusiller, de les pendre et les décapiter etc.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> il faut sauver les soldats orange, sfr et bouygues


http://youtu.be/uoYpzRF7Hlw


----------



## inkclub (16 Juillet 2012)

Des milliers de fonctionnaires manifestent spontanément à Madrid

nouvel obs

"Mains en l'air, c'est un hold-up", criaient les manifestants, reprenant l'un des slogans emblématiques des manifestations qui se multiplient dans le pays.

Comme la veille, ils se sont donné rendez-vous via les réseaux sociaux, notamment Twitter sous le mot clef "#graciasfuncionarios".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------

pas de ma faute si les autres sont pauvres


----------



## inkclub (16 Juillet 2012)

Etats-Unis : nouvelle fraude chez un courtier, qui tente de se suicider


"J'ai commis une fraude. En utilisant de faux relevés de banques, j'ai réussi à détourner des millions de dollars appartenant à des clients de Peregrine Financial Group. Ces falsifications ont commencé il y a près de vingt ans, sans avoir été détectées", écrit-il.


http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...er-qui-tente-de-se-suicider_1734409_3234.html


----------



## jogary (16 Juillet 2012)

Si vous souhaitez être informés de tout et sur tout  ( et ce que l'on ne vous dit pas )  :

http://lesmoutonsenrages.fr/


Bonne lecture ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Des clous, on passe aux aiguilles dans les sandwiches


----------



## inkclub (17 Juillet 2012)

HSBC: possible blanchiment d'argent selon un rapport parlementaire américain

Le document souligne aussi que le géant bancaire britannique a aidé à écouler un montant de 290 millions de dollars en chèques de voyage émis par une banque japonaise au bénéfice de ressortissants russes qui prétendaient travailler dans les voitures d'occasion.


http://www.romandie.com/news/n/HSBC...ort_parlementaire_americain77170720120624.asp


la lecture du rapport devrait être intéressant


http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-...urches-caudines-du-senat-americain-344568.php


Selon le « Wall Street Journal », la banque britannique, qui fait l'objet de multiples enquêtes aux Etats-Unis, négocie actuellement un accord avec la justice américaine en partie sur les mêmes affaires. Une transaction pourrait intervenir dans les semaines qui viennent. L'enquête vise à déterminer si les responsables de la banque ont encouragé des opérations permettant aux cartels de la drogue mexicains de blanchir de l'argent liquide. Parallèlement, HSBC fait toujours l'objet d'une enquête visant à déterminer si elle a encouragé ses clients américains à faire de l'évasion fiscale.
La banque n'en est pas à ses premiers démêlés avec la justice en matière de blanchiment. En 2010, elle avait conclu un accord avec différents régulateurs américains et la Fed. L'enquête avait alors montré que, entre 2006 et 2009, la banque n'avait presque pas surveillé les transferts d'argent liquide en son sein et ne contrôlait pas suffisamment l'origine des fonds de ses clients.
L'enquête menée par le Sénat devrait constituer une référence pour d'autres procédures, menées par le Trésor et la justice aux Etats-Unis. Celles-ci pourraient déboucher sur des amendes allant jusqu'à 1 milliard de dollars, selon les analystes.


----------



## jogary (17 Juillet 2012)

http://www.abondance.com/actualites...santes-des-lunettes-futuristes-de-google.html


----------



## inkclub (17 Juillet 2012)

les temps sont durs pour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2012)

Ça se passe comme ça chez Mc Donalds


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça se passe comme ça chez Mc Donalds



le pauvre Community Manager qui doit être dans la merde


----------



## inkclub (17 Juillet 2012)

De bien curieuses momies-Frankenstein en Ecosse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------

à votre bon cur

j'accepte les espèces, chèques, virements, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2012)

La soucoupe volante vue dans "Strip Tease" a été détruite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2012)

*VIDEO. Un New-Yorkais rattrape au vol une fillette tombée du 2e étage*

Ce n'est pas l'événement en lui-même qui attiré mon attention, mais le nom du brave sauveteur, un chauffeur de bus : Steve St Bernard.


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2012)

Tant qu'on en est aux anecdotes, je m'étonne que tu n'aies pas proposé celle-là :

http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisien...e-fouille-a-l-aeroport-17-07-2012-2093110.php




Edit : plus tard.

Ah ben tiens, elle est pas mal non plus celle-là

http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisien...dites-aux-conductrices-10-07-2012-2084750.php

Je crois que je vais m'abonner au parisien, je manquais de lecture profonde pour mes vacances.


----------



## PER180H (18 Juillet 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça se passe comme ça chez Mc Donalds


bien....

Le lieux doit être vidéo-surveillé en plus...

Et j'ai appris récemment que quand on va au Drive, on prend notre trombine en photo lors de la commande, ce qui permet ensuite de faire payer et donner la bonne commande au bon bonhomme.


----------



## inkclub (18 Juillet 2012)

pour les actionnaires des banques


Les associations de consommateurs dénoncent le scandale des participations préférentielles, vendues à des centaines de milliers de petits porteurs qui pensaient placer leur argent dans des produits stables.

L'affaire a éclaté au grand jour avec l'annonce, en mai, du prochain sauvetage public de la banque nationalisée Bankia, pour 23,5 milliards d'euros.

Beaucoup de petits épargnants, clients de Bankia et d'autres banques espagnoles en difficulté, ont alors réalisé qu'ils risquaient de perdre toutes leurs économies, soit parce qu'ils ont acheté ces titres sans en connaître les dangers, soit parce qu'ils détiennent des actions dont la valeur a plongé.

si il vous reste 2 ou 3 euros
http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_La_facture_d_electricite_des_Francais_depassera_1300_euros_par_an_en_2020_96180720121303.asp


enfin une bonne nouvelle pour les impôts


----------



## jogary (18 Juillet 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça se passe comme ça chez Mc Donalds



Incroyable ! Faut vraiment avoir un pois chiche à la place du cerveau...!


----------



## Vin©ent (18 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Incroyable ! Faut vraiment avoir un pois chiche à la place du cerveau...!



Pour aller bouffer chez MacDo alors qu'il est en vacances en France, tout à fait...  :sleep:

Ceci dit, loin de moi l'idée de vouloir défendre les crétins de chez MacDo qui l'ont agressé mais il a quand même une bonne tête de pervers le Steeve Mann... :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ceci dit, loin de moi l'idée de vouloir défendre les crétins de chez MacDo qui l'ont agressé mais il a quand même une bonne tête de pervers le Steeve Mann... :afraid:



Moi y m'fait penser à un type du forum


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juillet 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2012)

Kate


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2012)

40 heures de Diablo III et paf


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> 40 heures de Diablo III *et paf*



pastèque?

[YOUTUBE]POLu5gCYSA4[/YOUTUBE]


second degré, pas pu m'en empecher


----------



## inkclub (18 Juillet 2012)

champion d'europe


des nouvelles de la hadopi


----------



## jogary (18 Juillet 2012)

[FONT=&quot]*les mels du président Bachar al assad*[/FONT]


----------



## inkclub (19 Juillet 2012)

toujours les mêmes

Scandale du Libor  : deux banques françaises dans le collimateur


Les régulateurs bancaires enquêtant sur le scandale du Libor se penchent sur les liens entre les traders de la banque britannique Barclays, à l'origine du scandale, et ceux de quatre autres banques européennes, dont deux françaises, selon le Financial Times. Il s'agirait d'employés des banques françaises Société Générale et Crédit Agricole, de l'allemande Deutsche Bank et de la britannique HSBC, selon le site internet du journal britannique qui cite des sources proches du dossier, et qui précise que ces personnes ne travaillent plus pour les banques en question.


http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-...ues-francaises-dans-le-collimateur-345477.php


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2012)

la Société Générale, comme par hasard


----------



## inkclub (19 Juillet 2012)

Ce que va rapporter Ibrahimovic à l'Etat



Combien de temps met l'etat pour se refroidir, lorsque l'obus est sorti du fut ?


----------



## FlnY (19 Juillet 2012)

*La planète rouge*


----------



## inkclub (19 Juillet 2012)

Message subliminal


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2012)

la lol réponse de macdo


----------



## inkclub (19 Juillet 2012)

L'Apollonia - souvenirs de la banque open


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> la lol réponse de macdo



« *La présence* dun moniteur vidéo attaché à la ceinture et retransmettant en temps réel des images de lintérieur du restaurant *sont* à lorigine des échanges entre le personnel de sécurité et Monsieur Mann. » 


Sujet au singulier, verbe au pluriel Savent même pas causer français chez MacDo.


----------



## jogary (19 Juillet 2012)

Très juste. Ce qui suit est un complément du nom  ( à partir du D' ou D )


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2012)

Alors là, j'avoue que je suis tombé un peu des nus !! 
Les morts sur la route c'est 10 fois moins et l'alcool tue presque autant que le diesel !!
Et on ose faire de la sécurité routière une priorité nationale ?? :mouais:

Les fines particules de diesel tuent 42 000 personnes par an.


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2012)

soigne-toi et reviens nous voir après


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> je suis tombé un peu des *nus* !!



C'est cela oui


----------



## inkclub (19 Juillet 2012)

Des opérateurs mobiles interdits de vendre des forfaits pour service médiocre

Le régulateur des télécoms brésilien vient d'annoncer à Telecom Italia, America Movil et Grupo Oi qu'ils ne pourraient plus commercialiser d'abonnement mobile dans plusieurs états tant qu'ils n'auront pas présenté de plan d'amélioration du service.

http://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...ndre-des-forfaits-pour-service-mediocre-.html


----------



## Hérisson (19 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Alors là, j'avoue que je suis tombé un peu des nus !!
> Les morts sur la route c'est 10 fois moins et l'alcool tue presque autant que le diesel !!
> Et on ose faire de la sécurité routière une priorité nationale ?? :mouais:



Ah bon ça se boit le diesel ?


----------



## inkclub (20 Juillet 2012)

cool, un glaçon géant pour le pastis

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/Un_i...er_du_Groenland_RP_200720120735-24-214930.asp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Alors là, j'avoue que je suis tombé un peu des nus !!
> [/URL]



Faut arrêter de ne penser qu'au sexe !!!


----------



## inkclub (20 Juillet 2012)

que vous soyez puissant ou miséable


Cinq des principales banques américaines ont négocié cette année un accord collectif amiable leur infligeant une amende totale de 25 milliards de dollars avec le département de la Justice et d'autres agences fédérales pour mettre un terme aux poursuites concernant de possibles abus en matière de prêts immobiliers.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Cinq des principales banques américaines ont négocié cette année un accord collectif amiable leur infligeant une amende totale de 25 milliards de dollars avec le département de la Justice et d'autres agences fédérales pour mettre un terme aux poursuites concernant de possibles abus en matière de prêts immobiliers.



Personne ne parle de rembourser les gens qu'ils ont mis dans la dèche


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Personne ne parle de rembourser les gens qu'ils ont mis dans la dèche



L'objectif n'est pas d'indemniser les gens dans la dèche, s'ils sont dans la dèche, c'est qu'ils n'étaient pas assez importants pour que leur sort intéresse qui que ce soit, ils n'avaient qu'a être plus riches, s'il leur restait assez de fortune après le revers pour faire encore partie des gens "importants", ça aurait pu être étudié, mais s'ils sont devenus des salauds de pauvres, alors, qu'ils crèvent ! :hein:

:mouais:


----------



## inkclub (20 Juillet 2012)

Les hôpitaux ont besoin en urgence de 1,3 milliard d'euros


Selon la Fédération hospitalière de France (FHF), le besoin non couvert de financement de court terme des établissements de santé et médico-sociaux s'élèverait à 1,3 milliard d'euros. Certains hôpitaux pourraient ne plus être en mesure de verser les salaires de leurs personnels en septembre.


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> la lol réponse de macdo



Steve Mann enfonce le clou


----------



## inkclub (21 Juillet 2012)

le nucléaire c'est le futur

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Fuk...mentir_sur_leur_exposition_37210720121151.asp


Selon le quotidien Asahi Shimbun et d'autres médias japonais, un responsable de la société de construction Build-Up aurait demandé en décembre à une dizaine de ses ouvriers de recouvrir de plomb les dosimètres qu'ils portaient pour évaluer le cumul de radiations auxquelles ils étaient exposés, lorsqu'ils intervenaient dans les zones les plus radioactives de la centrale accidentée.

Cette demande visait apparemment à sous-déclarer leur exposition afin que la société puisse continuer à travailler sur le site, rapportent ces médias.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juillet 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Alors là, j'avoue que je suis tombé un peu des nus !!
> Les morts sur la route c'est 10 fois moins et l'alcool tue presque autant que le diesel !!
> Et on ose faire de la sécurité routière une priorité nationale ?? :mouais:
> 
> Les fines particules de diesel tuent 42 000 personnes par an.



Ou alors, c'est une excuse de plus pour taper sur les "vieux" véhicules, avec la bénédiction des chauffards (roulant en majorité dans des bagnoles récentes) et faire tourner le marché de la bagnole. Ces gens-là recyclent tout pour continuer à polluer, y compris les luttes contre la pollution. Là, on ne tombera pas des nu(es) : on se retrouvera à poil ! 

Maintenant, je t'avoue qu'habitant en bordure d'une nationale passante,  je me fais du souci pour ma petite fille ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ou alors, c'est une excuse de plus pour taper sur les "vieux" véhicules, avec la bénédiction des chauffards (roulant en majorité dans des bagnoles récentes) et faire tourner le marché de la bagnole. Ces gens-là recyclent tout pour continuer à polluer, y compris les luttes contre la pollution. Là, on ne tombera pas des nu(es) : on se retrouvera à poil !
> 
> Maintenant, je t'avoue qu'habitant en bordure d'une nationale passante,  je me fais du souci pour ma petite fille ...



Si on imposait à tous les détenteurs, de vieux diesel, le montage d'un filtre à particules, ce serait un réel progrès.

Tu as raison, il faut plaindre les enfants qui reçoivent en pleine figure les nuages noirs, émis par les véhicules hors d'âge et souvent mal réglés. Ma prochaine bagnole sera équipée  d'un vulgaire moteur essence catalysé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si on imposait à tous les détenteurs, de vieux diesel, le montage d'un filtre à particules, ce serait un réel progrès.



Pas vraiment non, vu que le filtre à particule filtre tout  Sauf les particules les plus dangereuses !

Si tu relis l'article, tu verras que les diesels neufs sont aussi dangereux que les vieux !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu relis l'article, tu verras que les diesels neufs sont aussi dangereux que les vieux !



Tu as raison, c'est bien à cause de cela que 





> Ma prochaine bagnole sera équipée d'un vulgaire moteur essence catalysé.


 même si les turbo diesel actuels sont très bien fait.

En plus les voitures diesel sont plus chères, le carburant l'est également en suisse, les services aussi. Pour le rouleur moyen que je suis devenu, avec quelques 20'000 km en moyenne, cela ne vaut plus la peine. Pour ce qui est des rejets du nox2 les diesel et essence se partagent à part égales le taux de rejet


----------



## FlnY (21 Juillet 2012)

Sinon y'a une autre solution : le tout électrique 

Après c'est vrai qu'il y a d'autres problèmes comme l'autonomie ou le prix mais je pense qu'on est sur le bon chemin avec cette technologie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Sinon y'a une autre solution : le tout électrique
> 
> Après c'est vrai qu'il y a d'autres problèmes comme l'autonomie ou le prix mais je pense qu'on est sur le bon chemin avec cette technologie.



Ben justement je ne trouve pas le prix très amusant :
http://fr.opel.ch/vehicules/opel-gamme/voitures/ampera/index.html
Ni son moteur d'appoint qui hurle pour alimenter la génératrice


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Sinon y'a une autre solution : le tout électrique
> 
> Après c'est vrai qu'il y a d'autres problèmes comme l'autonomie ou le prix mais je pense qu'on est sur le bon chemin avec cette technologie.



Sans vouloir gâcher la fête : l'électricité vient d'où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Sinon y'a une autre solution : le tout électrique
> 
> Après c'est vrai qu'il y a d'autres problèmes comme l'autonomie ou le prix mais je pense qu'on est sur le bon chemin avec cette technologie.



Ah ouais ? Je ne vois pas trop en quoi (du moins par rapport à un bête moteur à essence) ?

Les problèmes que tout le monde oublie quand ils considèrent la voiture électrique comme étant une voiture propre sont au nombre de quatre ou cinq :

1) Le principal (pour ne pas dire le seul) producteur mondial de batteries est la Chine, or, cette industrie est une des (sinon la) industries les plus polluantes du pays qui est aussi le premier pollueur mondial.

2) Les batteries, il faut les recharger, et lorsque tout le monde roulera en voiture électrique, il va falloir en ajouter, des tranches de centrales nucléaires pour pouvoir recharger tout ça !

3) Dans une voiture actuelle, un des plus gros problème de recyclage, c'est celui de la batterie, et elle est toute petite, comparée à ce qui équipe un véhicule électrique, qui va devoir payer pour ça, à votre avis ? 

4) Tiens, pendant qu'on parle de l'addition : vous avez une idée du coût des batteries d'une voiture électrique ? ça va faire "chaud", le jour où il va falloir les remplacer (pour vous situer le problème, ma dernière voiture à essence, je l'ai gardé 19 ans et demi, elle a du partir à la casse avec sous le capot sa cinquième batterie, et il n'y a aucune raison pour que les jeux de batteries des voitures électriques aient une meilleure durée de vie, elle devrait même être moins bonne à mon avis, vu que ce qui flingue le plus une batterie, ce sont les grosses recharges, ce qui n'arrive pas ou très peu sur une voiture à essence) &#8230; Et là aussi, va falloir parler recyclage.

5) Pour finir, après la pollution due à la fabrication ou au recyclage, la pollution "directe" : ben oui, un moteur électrique, ça produit de l'ozone, alors, avec le nombre actuel de voitures électriques, ça ne porte pas trop à conséquence, mais le jour où il n'y aura plus que ça sur les routes, les "pics d'ozone" sur les grandes villes, ça ne sera plus "quelques jours de canicule par an", mais "365 jours par an" !

L'aviez vous vu comme ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## tatouille (21 Juillet 2012)

tu as oublié les panneaux solaires (batteries aussi) qui contiennent des elements toxiques que l'on ne sait pas recycler alors on creuse des trous ... et il faut les changer tous les dix ans, de plus le jour ou tu me fais décoller un Airbus avec un moteur électrique ... (meme avec 60 tonnes de batteries et pas de passager plus de place)

non je pense que la voie la plus raisonnable  sont les pétroles synthétiques, bactéries plantes, le tout c'est de pouvoir créer de la tourbe de façon accélérée  puis une maturation encore plus accélérée, etre capable de transformer un processus de 2 millions d'années en quelques 10ene d'années, certains ne sont pas loin, de plus faire des carburants beaucoup moins polluant c'est déja possible, c'est sur que vivre la tete dans les gaz d'échappement ne favorise pas l'esperance de vie mais on est en surpopulation, vous comprendrez que SOS suicide de mon point de vue est une fumisterie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2012)

Hockenheim: Alonso encore en pole position

En relisant les posts précédents, je ne trouve pas la F1 très marrante, surtout qu'aucune réponse valable n'est apportée aux problèmes soulevés ...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2012)

sinon y à ça : http://www.mdi.lu/

ça se recharge en 2 minutes on peut avoir une autonomie de 100 km, seul problème l'énergie est gratuite, nous ne sommes donc pas prêt d'en croiser beaucoup sur nos routes.

il y a encore ça mais la c'est pire puisque une fois lancé cela ne s'arrête jamais...


----------



## FlnY (21 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Sans vouloir gâcher la fête : l'électricité vient d'où ?



C'est le mouvement des charges électriques de la matière qui est à l'origine de l'électricité. 

Où tu veux que je démontre le fonctionnement d'un Moteur à courant continu qui est le seul moyen pour alimenter une batterie :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Sinon y'a une autre solution : le tout électrique
> 
> Après c'est vrai qu'il y a d'autres problèmes comme l'autonomie ou le prix mais je pense qu'on est sur le bon chemin avec cette technologie.



Tu veux dire le tout nucléaire ???


----------



## FlnY (21 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu veux dire le tout nucléaire ???



on peut voir ça comme ça aussi


----------



## Madalvée (21 Juillet 2012)

Une éolienne à la sortie de chaque trou du cul et nous aurons l'indépendance énergétique.


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> il y a encore ça mais la c'est pire puisque une fois lancé cela ne s'arrête jamais...



Et tu penses qu'on peut alimenter un correcteur grammatical avec ?



> Si tout le monde utiliserait cet appareil, les profits des grosses corporations seraient grandement réduites!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Et tu penses qu'on peut alimenter un correcteur grammatical avec ?
> 
> « Si tout le monde utiliserait cet appareil, les profits des grosses corporations seraient grandement réduites! »




C'est tout le problème, avec les Flamands








​


----------



## inkclub (22 Juillet 2012)

S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème


http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...s-eclairent-les-paradoxes-de-la-zone-euro.php


----------



## inkclub (22 Juillet 2012)

champion du monde !

http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/201...s-francais-au-c339ur-du-scandale-du-libor.php


----------



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2012)

va falloir s'y mettre les jeunes 

http://www.lemonde.fr/education/article/2012/07/22/l-eleve-francais-ce-cancre-en-langues-etrangeres_1736714_1473685.html


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> va falloir s'y mettre les jeunes
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/education/article/2012/07/22/l-eleve-francais-ce-cancre-en-langues-etrangeres_1736714_1473685.html



A titre de rappel ... entre 1950-1958 en Alsace

On avait l'interdiction de parler l'arabe, l'allemand (l'alsacien), l'italien, l'espagnol, l'anglais, le portugais dans la cour durant les récréations, à part lors des cours de langue en classe, cela sous peine de punition(s). Les enfants entraient à l'école enfantine, pour beaucoup d'entres eux, avec l'alsacien comme seule langue parlée, pour d'autres enfants venant d'ailleurs c'était pareil ... 

Faut pas s'étonner du retard que la France à pris dans ce domaine, tout sauf amusant.


----------



## inkclub (22 Juillet 2012)

Jusqu'à 25.500 milliards d'euros cachés dans les paradis fiscaux

http://www.lepoint.fr/fil-info-reut...es-paradis-fiscaux-22-07-2012-1488071_240.php


real housewives of paris

http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/val...service-sur-twitter-22-07-2012-1488055_20.php

du suspens, des nouveaux zéros, du sexe, cool


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> va falloir s'y mettre les jeunes
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/education/article/2012/07/22/l-eleve-francais-ce-cancre-en-langues-etrangeres_1736714_1473685.html



Tellement facile de taper sur les élèves plutôt que de remettre en cause les méthodes d'enseignements


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Tellement facile de taper sur les élèves plutôt que de remettre en cause les méthodes d'enseignements&#8230;



Je mettrai cela sur le dos de la centralisation, les technocrates, les bureaucrates.
On se moque des besoins linguistiques des régions, régions influencées par les pays limitrophes. L'anglais devrait être la première langue étrangère instruite, ensuite celle limitrophe à la région ... L'italien pour les uns, espagnol pour les autres, allemand pour les gens de l'est. 
Très souvent les gens apprennent encore le patois au contact de leurs proches, patois qui facilite souvent l'apprentissage de la langue des voisins


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je mettrai cela sur le dos de la centralisation, les technocrates, les bureaucrates. On se moque des besoins linguistiques des régions, régions influencées par les pays limitrophes. L'anglais devrait être la première langue étrangère instruite, ensuite celle limitrophe à la région ... L'italien pour les uns, espagnol pour les autres, allemand pour les gens de l'est.
> Très souvent les gens apprennent encore le patois au contact de leurs proches, patois qui facilite souvent l'apprentissage de la langue des voisins



Misère

:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Tellement facile de taper sur les élèves plutôt que de remettre en cause les méthodes d'enseignements&#8230;



Je pense que le but de cet article est au contraire de souligner la grande misère de l'enseignement des langues en France. Les prétendus « cancres » ne sont que le produit du système. Mes collègues d'anglais sont les premiers à manifester de l'esprit critique envers les résultats qu'ils obtiennent. Ils ne méprisent pas leurs élèves, mais ne peuvent que constater leur faiblesse. 

Comment réagir ? Il y a les programmes, les méthodes pédagogiques imposées d'en haut, et pour contrôler la docilité de chacun, les visites et consignes des kapos, euh, je veux dire des inspecteurs&#8230;   Les gens qui dirigent l'institution ne visent qu'à faire perdurer sa technostructure, où ils occupent une petite place douillette. Quant aux profs, certains luttent pour faire vivre leur vocation ; d'autres se sont épuisés contre les moulins à vent et finissent par se résigner&#8230; Il y a aussi parmi eux des imbéciles heureux ou aigris et des cyniques, comme dans n'importe quel groupe humain.


----------



## FlnY (22 Juillet 2012)

Je pense surtout que le programme pédagogique n'est pas adapté et bien trop négligant avec l'apprentissage des langues.

il faudrait instaurer des clauses de passage en classes superieures avec un bon niveau de langue (Moyenne > 12 ) et cela des le plus jeune age . Cela forcerait à ce que les élèves soient moins négligeant avec les langues et leur prouverait la grande importance d'apprendre une langue pour espérer poursuivre des études. Ce qui est incontournable de nos jours.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais bon, on en est déjà à se dire que s'ils maîtrisaient leur langue maternelle ce serait un progrès


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas faux.


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Oui mais bon, on en est déjà à se dire que s'ils maîtrisaient leur langue maternelle ce serait un progrès



faut voir que qd même le français n'est pas une langue simple, c'est pas pour les défendre ou quoi que ce soit MAIS c'est de loin plus compliqué que l'anglais par exemple ou l'espagnol...
surtout que le niveau demandé est plus importante que pour une seconde langue.

Maintenant il est vrai que c'est la cata niveau notes pour certains


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2012)

Sans compter tous ceux qui sont persuadés que toute phrase en français correct doit commencer par "Yo man" !


----------



## FlnY (23 Juillet 2012)

En fait l'enseignement du français se passe bien jusqu'à la fin du collège.  Où il est consideré que cela reste important de lire des livres, de faire dissertations. C'est après que ça se gâte.


----------



## inkclub (23 Juillet 2012)

des nouvelles de fukushima


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> des nouvelles de fukushima



C'est curieux, en ce qui concerne le nucléaire et le "non non, ça ne peut pas arriver chez nous, toutes les mesures de sécurité ont été prises" ambiant, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser au film "Jurassic Park", et au septicisme du personnage joué par Jeff Goldblum (me souviens plus de son nom dans le film) face au fameux "toutes les précautions ont été prises"  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, en ce qui concerne le nucléaire et le "non non, ça ne peut pas arriver chez nous, toutes les mesures de sécurité ont été prises" ambiant, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser au film "Jurassic Park", et au septicisme du personnage joué par Jeff Goldblum (me souviens plus de son nom dans le film) face au fameux "toutes les précautions ont été prises"  :mouais:



c'est Pr Ian Malcolm son rôle


----------



## inkclub (23 Juillet 2012)

Si vous avez compris ce que j'ai dit, c'est que je me suis mal exprimé Alan Greenspan

L'activité économique de l'Espagne, entrée en récession au premier trimestre, a diminué à un rythme "plus intense" entre avril et juin que les deux trimestres précédents, selon des estimations de la Banque d'Espagne publiées lundi dans son bulletin mensuel.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> L'activité économique de l'Espagne, entrée en récession au premier trimestre, a diminué à un rythme "plus intense" entre avril et juin que les deux trimestres précédents, selon des estimations de la Banque d'Espagne publiées lundi dans son bulletin mensuel.



Rien de plus normal à mon avis, vu le manque de liquidés des banques, les entreprises font plus vite faillite faute d'obtenir des crédits ponts.


----------



## inkclub (23 Juillet 2012)

En déplacement dans le Rhône, le ministre de l'Intérieur s'est entretenu avec trois policiers accusés d'avoir bousculé un militant PS.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Je pense que le but de cet article est au contraire de souligner la grande misère de l'enseignement ()



Oui mais lire c'est pas dans ma nature


----------



## inkclub (23 Juillet 2012)

c'est la lutte finale


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> c'est la lutte finale



c'est super habilte de la part des chinois, c'est une porte ouverte sur l'Europe pour le commerce maritime, ils ont aussi un aéroport dans la ligne de mire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

Météo: des températures inférieures à 8 degrés enregistrées Vive l'été


----------



## inkclub (23 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est super habilte de la part des chinois, c'est une porte ouverte sur l'Europe pour le commerce maritime, ils ont aussi un aéroport dans la ligne de mire



les deux financés par l"union européenne


vive le développement durable


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Météo: des températures inférieures à 8 degrés enregistrées Vive l'été



6,6 à la Chaud-de-Fonds , devait avoir de la bonasse dans le coin a l'époque


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> 6,6 à la Chaud-de-Fonds , devait avoir de la bonasse dans le coin a l'époque



A ta place j'aurai mis 





> La Brévine n'a pas fait mentir sa réputation en affichant 2,2 degrés.


 :hein: c'est plus proche du zéro  en plein été, situé vers les 1100 m


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2012)

BIG BISOU &#8211; Le « Kissenger », début des histoires d&#8217;amour entre les hommes et les robots

"Les amours à distance ont un nouveau Cupidon : un professeur de robotique de Singapour a inventé 'Kissenger', contraction de kiss ('baiser') et messenger ('messager'), un gadget muni de 'lèvres' qui permet d'embrasser via l'Internet" nous explique l'AFP, dans une dépêche publiée lundi 23 juillet.

"Le 'Kissenger' se présente sous la forme d'une petite tête de plastique aux lèvres surdimensionnées qu'il suffit d'embrasser pour que, à l'autre bout de l'Internet, une vibration soit ressentie sur la bouche du gadget équivalent que le partenaire sera également en train d'embrasser."

Moi je connaissais déjà Henry Kissinger. Pas envie vraiment de l'embrasser sur la bouche, mais bon&#8230; Chacun ses goûts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2012)

Ouf, "AZERTY" ne figure pas dans la liste !


----------



## FlnY (24 Juillet 2012)

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/article/2012/07/23/moody-s-place-l-allemagne-les-pays-bas-et-le-luxembourg-sous-surveillance-negative_1737383_3234.html

Oula même le bon élève européen serait en passe de perdre son AAA


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Oula même le bon élève européen serait en passe de perdre son AAA



Tu tiens ça d'où ? En tout cas, ça n'est pas ce qui est écrit dans l'article !


----------



## FlnY (24 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu tiens ça d'où ? En tout cas, ça n'est pas ce qui est écrit dans l'article !



France 2 ce matin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2012)

Un banquier accusé d'avoir piégé des stars pendant 10 ans

Les premiers pas de lhomme sur la Lune, des images qui ne doivent rien au hasard


----------



## inkclub (24 Juillet 2012)

les dents de la mer, version belge


Incendie en Espagne : les pompiers lancent une "attaque décisive"

Un mégot serait en effet à l'origine du feu qui a démarré dimanche dans le village franco-espagnol du Perthus, avant de se propager, côté espagnol à la ville de La Junquera et à la région catalane de l'Alt Emporda, située au sud.

on a contacté les experts, ils ont inspecté les 14 000 hectares et trouvé un mégot de gitanes sans filtre, acheté dans le 77,
des traces d'adn ayant été trouvé, le coupable devrait être sous les verrous d'ici 40 minutes, après la pub


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2012)

sauf que c'est un requin qui n'a pas de dent


----------



## patlek (24 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> sauf que c'est un requin qui n'a pas de dent



Certes, mais ce sont des belges...



(Ouf, les coups de boule rouge n' existent plus; ffllllll...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> on a contacté les experts, ils ont inspecté les 14 000 hectares et trouvé un mégot de gitanes sans filtre, acheté dans le 77,
> des traces d'adn ayant été trouvé, le coupable devrait être sous les verrous d'ici 40 minutes, après la pub



:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2012)

*"Les SS estoniens ont sauvé la dignité du peuple"*

C'est ce qu'a déclaré il y a quelques jours le ministre estonien de la défense.

Cela a dû faire plaisir dans un pays voisin où l'on défendait la même idée il y quelques mois :

*Lettonie: le président appelle à rendre hommage aux anciens SS*

Les organisations démocratiques locales protestent, évidemment (tous les Baltes ne sont pas des nationalistes bornés, loin de là, quoi qu'en pense Mélenchon). Mais que fait l'UE, dont ces pays sont membres ? Rien. Contrairement aux Grecs, les Baltes sont les bons élèves de l'Europe, car ils ont appris leur leçon d'austérité par cur : 

*Lagarde invite les Grecs à s'inspirer de la Lettonie*


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Les premiers pas de lhomme sur la Lune, des images qui ne doivent rien au hasard



j'ai pas la Tv, mais je serais curieux de savoir si ils vont parler des milliers de photo effacées par la NASA (par erreur selon eux) notamment celle prise par appolo 13 ou on voit un vaisseau dont la taille à été estimée a7,5 km de long.


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

Ça y est ça le reprend&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai pas la Tv, mais je serais curieux de savoir si ils vont parler des milliers de photo effacées par la NASA (par erreur selon eux) notamment celle prise par appolo 13 ou on voit un vaisseau dont la taille à été estimée a7,5 km de long.



J'aimerais bien savoir comment la NASA a pu effacer "par erreur" des milliers de photos à une époque où la photo numérique n'existait pas ? :mouais:

à l'époque d'Apollo 13, le seul moyen d'effacer une photo, c'était pendant le développement, mais alors, personne ne pouvait dire ce qu'il y avait eu dessus, si c'était un vaisseau de 7 Km de long, ou un gravier de 3 mm


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

Un gravier dans l'espace ?! Z'ont des sacrés lance-pierre à la NASA&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2012)

J'attendais le déboulonneur de service sur ce message. Ça n'a pas loupé 

C'est le terme employé par la NASA lors qu'elle l'a annoncé vers la fin des années 90 je crois. Manque de chance pour eux, ils avaient dans les années 60, passés un contrat avec une agence japonaise qui leur achetait chaque photo prise par les missions appolo. 

Pascal si tu as une heure tu peux regarder la conférence de bob Dean. Tu peux passer les 7 premières minutes qui sont la présentation 
La photo du vaisseau est assez bluffante. Après, mon expérience personnelle fait que je pense que nous ne sommes pas seul...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7W4nysUDcU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

Et dans 3 messages c'est le vaisseau de 7 km qui va avoir sauvé Apollo 13.
Arrête de suite les psychotropes !


----------



## da capo (24 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Et dans 3 messages c'est le vaisseau de 7 km qui va avoir sauvé Apollo 13.
> Arrête de suite les psychotropes !



Avant d'arrêter, donne-nous les coordonnées du fournisseur.


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Avant d'arrêter, donne-nous les coordonnées du fournisseur.


Pour que la NASA l'envoie avec son lance-pierre faire des TIG sur le vaisseau alien. Non merci !


----------



## patlek (24 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> La photo du vaisseau est assez bluffante. Après, mon expérience personnelle fait que je pense que nous ne sommes pas seul...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7W4nysUDcU&feature=youtube_gdata_player



RRRhhhaaaaaaaaa!!!, tu me provoque là!!! Le polémiqueur en moi commence a chauffer!


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2012)

houwwwwwa  respect, le mec est bien perché


----------



## inkclub (25 Juillet 2012)

on est les meilleurs

Deux organisations de défense des droits humains dénoncent auprès du procureur les contrats de surveillance d'Internet conclus avec le régime de Bachar al Assad. Après Amesys en Libye, les activités de la société QOSMOS pourraient faire l'objet d'une enquête.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> La photo du vaisseau est assez bluffante.



C'est exactement le mot, bluffante, tellement bluffante que ce qui est présenté comme en étant le "négatif" ne correspond absolument pas !

Je ne suis pas un photographe professionnel, mais j'ai développé assez de photos, particulièrement noir et blanc, pour savoir que lorsque les bords d'un objet sont flous sur le tirage, ils le sont aussi sur le négatif, or là, on a un "positif" aux bords flous, sur un fond assez nuancé et poussiéreux, et un négatif aux bords absolument net sur un fond "nickel", sans la moindre poussière !  

C'est un premier point, et le second, c'est que vu qu'il n'y a aucun moyen d'évaluer la distance de l'objet photographié, il n'y a aucun moyen non plus d'évaluer ses dimensions, ce genre d'artifice a été mainte fois utilisé par de prétendus ufologues pour nous présenter des "soucoupes volantes" de 30 ou 50 mètres de diamètre qui n'étaient en réalité que des frisbees de 20 cm !

Je pense aussi que nous ne sommes pas seuls dans l'univers, et même sans doute pas dans la galaxie, mais ça n'est pas une raison pour voir des OVNIs (UFOs pour les anglophones, voire même, selon certains, des ESPIs) partout, ni pour avaler tous les bobards de ces charlatans et valider ainsi l'éternelle théorie du complot !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2012)

patlek a dit:


> RRRhhhaaaaaaaaa!!!, tu me provoque là!!! Le polémiqueur en moi commence a chauffer!



Diesel ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un photographe professionnel, mais j'ai développé assez de photos, particulièrement noir et blanc, pour savoir que lorsque les bords d'un objet sont flous sur le tirage, ils le sont aussi sur le négatif, or là, on a un "positif" aux bords flous, sur un fond rien moins qu'uni, et un négatif absolument net sur un fond "nickel", sans la moindre poussière !



Un petit grade 5 et ça doit pouvoir s'en rapprocher  Cela dit rien ne dit qu'il n'a pas retouché la photo avec les moyens actuels.

Pour le reste, je trouve tout cela un peu vaseux surtout au niveau de l'éducation des foules. J'ai bien peur que d'une boutade il n'ait fait un fait sérieux et cela même s'il affirme que ces histoires se rapprochent de ce qui serait raconté dans des dossiers classifiés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> même s'il affirme que ces histoires se rapprochent de ce qui serait raconté dans des dossiers classifiés.



Si des dossiers sont classifiés, je me demande bien comment il aurait pu avoir accès à leur contenu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2012)

*Un Américain met le feu à un sous-marin pour partir plus tôt du travail*

Et comment on fait si on n'a pas de sous-marin à disposition ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2012)

Oh oui, j'espère qu'il va le faire !


----------



## inkclub (25 Juillet 2012)

Tim Geithner aurait refusé d'ouvrir une enquête sur le Libor en 2008

Dès avril 2008, M. Geithner avait effectivement été informé de conversations entre un membre de ses services et un trader de la banque Barclays, qui lui aurait indiqué que le taux public du Libor n'était "pas honnête". En octobre de la même année, au cours de trois conversations séparées, des employés de Barclays avouaient aux agents de la Fed que le niveau du Libor était "irréaliste", "une vraie  saloperie".

Selon le Washington Post, au moins deux personnes s'apprêtent à déclarer sous serment qu'à aucun moment M. Geithner n'aurait ensuite demandé à ses services d'ouvrir des enquêtes. Au contraire, il estimait alors que ces accusations de manipulation du Libor étaient "difficiles à évaluer".


----------



## inkclub (25 Juillet 2012)

le chef suprême du parti et du peuple le vénéré Kim Jong-Un, maréchal des peuples opprimés, le sauveur des libertés, l'Être suprême vient de se marier

pour célébrer cette union, il sera demandé à chaque camarade, 10% de ses revenus annuels, 
pour les mécréants, ce taux sera porté à 99%


----------



## patlek (25 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> pour les mécréants, ce taux sera porté à 99%



vive kim jong un!!!! Vive kim jong un!!!!!


----------



## inkclub (25 Juillet 2012)

patlek a dit:


> vive kim jong un!!!! Vive kim jong un!!!!!




cher camarade

étant le premier à répondre, tu seras exonéré de cette heureuse contribution


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si des dossiers sont classifiés, je me demande bien comment il aurait pu avoir accès à leur contenu



Grâce à ces amis venus d'ailleurs _of course_ !


----------



## inkclub (25 Juillet 2012)

La lettre de démission de Peter Doyle

Peter Doyle, économiste senior au FMI


----------



## FlnY (26 Juillet 2012)

*Une chute libre de 29 kilomètres à 805 km/h*


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2012)

Attention actualité délicate qui peut susciter débat voire pugilat : Sécuriser ? Mais pas trop.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon, apparemment, tous les énervés sont en vacances, nous pouvons donc reprendre une activité normale. 

Un resto ? :style:


----------



## inkclub (27 Juillet 2012)

hellas, hellas, 3 fois hellas, 

euh non, version 18 ou 19

Pour sauver la Grèce, des responsables européens ont déclaré à Reuters qu'une nouvelle restructuration de sa dette serait envisagée. Elle impliquerait des pertes importantes pour la BCE et les banques centrales nationales. L'objectif: diminuer l'endettement du pays de 70 à 100 milliards d'euros, pour le ramener à 100% de son produit intérieur brut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2012)

*Ségolène Royal : "Najat Vallaud-Belkacem s'appellerait Claudine Dupont, elle ne serait peut-être pas là"*

Foutredieu, qu'elle est conne cette femme !


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juillet 2012)

à 22h43, l'article n'est pas accessible...


----------



## FlnY (27 Juillet 2012)

les chiffres de facebook


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ségolène Royal : "Najat Vallaud-Belkacem s'appellerait Claudine Dupont, elle ne serait peut-être pas là"*



Ah çà, elle les collectionne les bourdes :ane:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ségolène Royal : "Najat Vallaud-Belkacem s'appellerait Claudine Dupont, elle ne serait peut-être pas là"*
> 
> Foutredieu, qu'elle est conne cette femme !



Le lien initial ne fonctionnait pas (copié-collé maladroit), c'est rectifié dans ce post. Mais on en parle un peu partout.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Mais on en parle un peu partout.


C'était peut-être le but...
Histoire de faire parler de soi, la méthode est connue : on balance une grosse connerie, tout le monde en parle, ça fait oublier les conneries précédentes, puis on s'excuse et on recommence un peu plus tard.

Sauf que ça peut lasser : je connais un président de la république qui fonctionnait comme ça (remplacer conneries par projet de loi ou promesse, toutefois) qui n'a pas été réélu


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2012)

Ben mon vieux, ça en fait du vent pour pas grand-chose ! 

Si un ancien président (à l'époque encore futur président) disait maintenant ce qu'il disait à l'époque (à propos des français dérangés par les bruits et les odeurs de leurs voisins arabes), les journaux prendraient feu spontanément, et les téléviseurs imploseraient "inopinément" à l'heure du JT, alors


----------



## subsole (28 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben mon vieux, ça en fait du vent pour pas grand-chose !
> 
> Si un ancien président (à l'époque encore futur président) disait maintenant ce qu'il disait à l'époque (à propos des français dérangés par les bruits et les odeurs de leurs voisins arabes), les journaux prendraient feu spontanément, et les téléviseurs imploseraient "inopinément" à l'heure du JT, alors



Moi qui pense que le connerie des uns, n'excuse pas la connerie des autres ,  mais je dois me tromper Royalement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Moi qui pense que le connerie des uns, n'excuse pas la connerie des autres



C'est vrai, tu as raison, mais je pense aussi que monter en épingle, comme on le fait là, une petite connerie alors qu'on avait mis sous le boisseau une connerie mille fois plus énorme (et quand je dis "une", c'est sans tenir compte de celles du successeur du futur ex président dont je parlais et des membres de leurs gouvernements), côté "fair play" &#8230;*

Tiens, un autre exemple (plus récent et cité "en substance, hein, pas "texto") : "_l'adresse IP permet d'identifier à coup sûr un usager d'internet, donc pas besoin d'autre preuve pour le condamner sans appel_".

Si on excepte une partie de la presse et du web spécialisés (genre PC Impact), je n'ai pas le souvenir que cette énormité autrement plus grave ait provoqué le moindre entrefilet indigné dans la presse quotidienne, ni généré un quelconque commentaire ironique dans l'un ou l'autre JT, et pourtant, bien que dans un autre registre, c'est d'une portée autrement plus grave que la "petite phrase" de Ségo, et les nuisances que ça a induit sont loin d'être terminées !


----------



## subsole (28 Juillet 2012)

Rebelote !


----------



## FlnY (28 Juillet 2012)

un trader se suicide durant son procès


----------



## Fìx (29 Juillet 2012)

Pyrénées-Atlantiques: les policiers n'apprécient pas la publicité pour les poulets







________________​
Ohlàlà..... Mon dieu c'est graaaaaave !!! 


Pitin ! J'reviens tout juste d'un pays (l'italie) où, je pense, les gens sont bien loin de ce genre de polémique ! :sleep: 

Peut-être me trompe-je (sont prudes eux aussi...)........ mais franchement, ça m'avait pas du tout manqué ces bonnes vieilles (fausses) histoires ! Vraiment...... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> un trader se suicide durant son procès



accident, accident stupide....le directeur de la clinique Croix saint sauveur et accéssoirement manager de la boite de nuit le Macumba Night a été retrouvé dans le vieux port, deux balles dans le dos et les pieds coulés dans le béton.....la thèse du suicide n'est pas écartée


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ségolène Royal : "Najat Vallaud-Belkacem s'appellerait Claudine Dupont, elle ne serait peut-être pas là"*
> 
> Foutredieu, qu'elle est conne cette femme !



Faut-il qu'elle se sente grillée pour en arriver là ... Elle est carbonisée, maintenant...
Bon débarras ! 
En même temps, ses supporters sont tellement abrutis qu'ils sont encore capables de la suivre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h04 ----------




floune13 a dit:


> les chiffres de facebook



Terrifiant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h05 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai, tu as raison, mais je pense aussi que monter en épingle, comme on le fait là, une petite connerie alors qu'on avait mis sous le boisseau une connerie mille fois plus énorme (et quand je dis "une", c'est sans tenir compte de celles du successeur du futur ex président dont je parlais et des membres de leurs gouvernements), côté "fair play" *
> 
> Tiens, un autre exemple (plus récent et cité "en substance, hein, pas "texto") : "_l'adresse IP permet d'identifier à coup sûr un usager d'internet, donc pas besoin d'autre preuve pour le condamner sans appel_".
> 
> Si on excepte une partie de la presse et du web spécialisés (genre PC Impact), je n'ai pas le souvenir que cette énormité autrement plus grave ait provoqué le moindre entrefilet indigné dans la presse quotidienne, ni généré un quelconque commentaire ironique dans l'un ou l'autre JT, et pourtant, bien que dans un autre registre, c'est d'une portée autrement plus grave que la "petite phrase" de Ségo, et les nuisances que ça a induit sont loin d'être terminées !



Le problème de Bonaparta, c'est que l'escroquerie est tellement énormes et les "bourdes" tellement révélatrices de sa personnalité véritable que c'est terrifiant de voir qu'il y a encore des gens pour être prêts à voter pour elle. Mais quand on sait à qui on a affaire, ça donne l'énorme claque des législatives ...


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2012)

"l'adresse IP permet d'identifier à coup sûr un usager d'internet, donc pas besoin d'autre preuve pour le condamner sans appel"

merde va falloir qu'ils arretent tout le staff de l'élysée, maison blanche, bukamrottenpalace et j'en passe,  presidents et faux rois/reines inclues :love: mdr!


----------



## inkclub (29 Juillet 2012)

l'important c'est de participer, baron de coubertin


http://www.challenges.fr/sport/2012...s-masterdard-font-plus-que-jamais-la-loi.html


Les partenaires officiels du CIO ont l'exclusivité commerciale sur le site olympique, et en plus, ils ne paieront pas d'impôts sur les revenus engrangés.


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> "l'adresse IP permet d'identifier à coup sûr un usager d'internet, donc pas besoin d'autre preuve pour le condamner sans appel"
> 
> merde va falloir qu'ils arretent tout le staff de l'élysée, maison blanche, bukamrottenpalace et j'en passe,  presidents et faux rois/reines inclues :love: mdr!



ps peut on avoir les noms des clowns qui sont les auteurs de cette clownerie? qu'ils joignent les gogoles of fame et pisse d'ane d'or de leur sciecle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> ps peut on avoir les noms des clowns qui sont les auteurs de cette clownerie? qu'ils joignent les gogoles of fame et pisse d'ane d'or de leur sciecle.



Ben mince alors, tu dormais, de 2007 à mai dernier ? C'est le crédo sur lequel se sont appuyés, sous la pression des "majors", la bande de guignols (sous la houlette de la guignolette en chef) qui nous a pondu et mis en place HADOPI !


----------



## inkclub (30 Juillet 2012)

La Syrie aurait éliminé Bandar ben Sultan en représailles de lattentat de Damas


Le prince Bandar venait dêtre nommé chef des services secrets saoudiens, le 24 juillet. une promotion interprétée comme une récompense pour avoir organisé lattentat du 18 juillet à Damas. Les services saoudiens, avec lappui logistique de la CIA, étaient parvenus à faire exploser le siège de la Sécurité nationale syrienne lors dune réunion de la cellule de crise : les généraux Assef Chaoukat, Daoud Rajha et Hassan Tourkmani étaient morts sur le coup. Le général Hicham Ikhtiar décédait peu après des suites de ses blessures. Cette opération, dite « Volcan de Damas » avait donné le signal de lattaque de la capitale par une armée de mercenaires, principalement venue de Jordanie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2012)

*Panne d'électricité en Inde : plus de 300 millions de personnes touchées*

À la place des Chinois, je me retrousserais les manches pour vite battre ce record.


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2012)

Comment controler la finance !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2012)

Gironde : trop nombreux à vouloir profiter du guichet de départ de Cofinoga


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2012)

Ils sont fous ces japonais ​


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ils sont fous ces japonais ​



Magnifique !

Trouvez-moi de suite une japonaise !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2012)

Petites histoires du mot « con »


----------



## FlnY (30 Juillet 2012)

Une planète qui joue à cache-cache


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2012)

Cela dit, c'est pas grave, parce qu'avec 2,2 masses terrestre, même si la vie y est possible, on n'ira certainement pas y établir nos résidences secondaires, on risquerait d'y trouver le séjour un poil &#8230; Pesant !


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2012)

C'est peut-être envisageable pour les générations futures parce que qui peut prévoir le nombre de réfugiés climatiques


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> C'est peut-être envisageable pour les générations futures parce que qui peut prévoir le nombre de réfugiés climatiques



Ben à vrai dire, faudra une constitution a'chment solide pour y résider, parce que tes 80 Kg d'ici, là bas, ils pèseront presque 180 Kg (176 pour être précis), mais ta puissance musculaire, elle, restera là même &#8230; Je doute que tu puisse y survivre longtemps, ou alors, il te faudra apprendre à ramper sur le ventre, parce que ton c&#339;ur n'aura pas la force de faire remonter ton sang depuis tes pieds plus de quelques heures


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2012)

On porterai tous des combinaisons appropriées à l'environnement


----------



## inkclub (31 Juillet 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Panne d'électricité en Inde : plus de 300 millions de personnes touchées*
> 
> À la place des Chinois, je me retrousserais les manches pour vite battre ce record.




record battu, on est passé à 600 millions


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Juillet 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> On porterai tous des combinaisons appropriées à l'environnement



je refuse de ressembler à un trooper !

déjà, un, c'est de trop, alors plein...


----------



## inkclub (31 Juillet 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> je refuse de ressembler à un trooper !
> 
> déjà, un, c'est de trop, alors plein...




non la norme pour les vêtements, sera celle de star trek 


pour les femmes


----------



## Penetrator (31 Juillet 2012)

mmhh la mini jupette de ohara mmhhh


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Eba4d6tkH5E[/YOUTUBE]​
Et ça fait partie de EELV


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> non la norme pour les vêtements, sera celle de star trek
> 
> 
> pour les femmes




//mode langue de pute van de pute

on aura bien sur reconnu toujours les memes singes incapables de se tenir en société

//end mode langue de pute van de pute


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2012)

*Deux généraux renvoyés après un largage d'ours en peluche en Biélorussie*


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2012)

ils ont fait que reprendre une campagne de Humanité qui largue "bombarde" de peluche avec un B-52


----------



## inkclub (1 Août 2012)

Professionnels, comme TMG, soyez exonérés de copie privée

http://www.pcinpact.com/news/72763-professionnels-comme-tmg-soyez-exoneres-copie-privee.htm


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Petites histoires du mot « con »



"On croit qu'il est vivant, et en fait il est mort".
Ca c'est une définition correcte du con...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben à vrai dire, faudra une constitution a'chment solide pour y résider, parce que tes 80 Kg d'ici, là bas, ils pèseront presque 180 Kg (176 pour être précis), mais ta puissance musculaire, elle, restera là même  Je doute que tu puisse y survivre longtemps, ou alors, il te faudra apprendre à ramper sur le ventre, parce que ton cur n'aura pas la force de faire remonter ton sang depuis tes pieds plus de quelques heures



Vivre avec 180kgs, il y en a qui le font déjà. Pour le cur, c'est plus gênant ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vivre avec 180kgs, il y en a qui le font déjà. Pour le c&#339;ur, c'est plus gênant ...



Oui, mais ceux là vivent sous 1G, à 2,2G, leur sang, qui ne pèse, lui, pas plus lourd que celui d'un individu de 80 Kg sur terre sera 2,2 fois plus lourd à faire remonter des pieds là bas, physiologiquement parlant, ça risque de faire une sacré différence !

Pour préciser : pour un individu normal, sur terre, le c&#339;ur pompe au moins 8 tonnes de sang par jour (en tenant compte d'un rythme cardiaque normal de 70 pulsations, avec quelques pointes dues à quelques efforts journaliers). Sur une planète à forte gravité comme celle ci (2,2G), admettons que son rythme monterait à au moins 100 au repos (ben oui, le moindre effort à fournir sera 2,2 fois plus coûteux), avec des pointes à 125/130 lors d'efforts, son c&#339;ur devrait alors pomper quotidiennement  au minimum (individu en très bonne condition) 25-26 tonnes de sang, soit plus du triple. Je doute qu'il puisse résister longtemps à ce rythme !  

Et encore là s'agit-il d'un calcul simpliste ne prenant pas d'autres éléments en compte, pour peux que l'athmosphère soit moins riche en oxygène, par exemple, alors, je ne te dis pas. Non, je pense qu'au delà de 1,2-1,3G, une planète ne sera pas habitable pour l'homme, même si les autres conditions sont réunies.


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben à vrai dire, faudra une constitution a'chment solide pour y résider, parce que tes 80 Kg d'ici, là bas, ils pèseront presque 180 Kg (176 pour être précis), mais ta puissance musculaire, elle, restera là même &#8230; Je doute que tu puisse y survivre longtemps, ou alors, il te faudra apprendre à ramper sur le ventre, parce que ton c&#339;ur n'aura pas la force de faire remonter ton sang depuis tes pieds plus de quelques heures



euh non, si ils font 80 Kg ici il feront toujours 80 Kg la bas, en kilogramme tu exprime  la masse qui ne varie pas selon la gravité (c'est un abus de langage) par contre le poids qui s'exprime en Newton lui changera selon la gravité


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> ils ont fait que reprendre une campagne de Humanité qui largue "bombarde" de peluche avec un B-52



Quitte à bombarder avec des peluches, autant utiliser un Tupolev Tu-95 "Bear"


----------



## poildep (1 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je pense qu'au delà de 1,2-1,3G, une planète ne sera pas habitable pour l'homme, même si les autres conditions sont réunies.


Bah, pour le scientifique qui trouvera comment parcourir les 20 années lumière qui nous séparent de cette planète, ce problème devrait être une broutille à résoudre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> euh non, si ils font 80 Kg ici il feront toujours 80 Kg la bas, en kilogramme tu exprime  la masse qui ne varie pas selon la gravité (c'est un abus de langage) par contre le poids qui s'exprime en Newton lui changera selon la gravité



Excuse moi de ne pas avoir trouvé, mais après avoir fait des recherches autant sur internet que dans les magasins spécialisés, et même vérifié dans les quelques pharmacie qui mettent encore un pèse personne à la disposition de leur clientèle, je n'en ai pas encore trouvé un seul gradué en newtons, ils s'obstinent tous à ne nous en vendre que des en Kg (et un pèse-personnes, comme tout dispositif basé sur le principe du peson à ressort, ou un de ses dérivés, ça mesure bien un poids, et non une masse, contrairement à ce que fait une "balance", qui elle, mesure la masse par comparaison directe ou indirecte avec une masse de référence).

D'ailleurs, je te conseille d'essayer, dimanche matin au marché, de demander 19,62 newtons* de patates à ton maraîcher habituel, histoire de rire un bon coup.

Donc, pour la bonne compréhension des topics de MacGe, j'espère que tu me permettras de continuer à exprimer les poids en Kg, faute de quoi, j'ai bien peur que peu comprennent de quoi il retourne (et de toute façon, quelle qu'eut pu être depuis la mise à jour des normes communément admises, à la fin des années 60 et au tout début des années 70, à l'époque où collège et lycée me dispensaient des cours de physique, tous les profs que j'ai eu insistaient suffisamment bien sur la nuance Kg-masse/Kg-poids pour qu'il soit évident que le Kg sert de mesure aux deux grandeurs). 

(*) 2 Kg


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2012)

rohhhhh  pour une fois que j'ai raisons


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> rohhhhh  pour une fois que j'ai raisons



Nan, tu n'as pas tort, nuance, mais il va encore te falloir faire quelques progrès en sémantique pour pouvoir la saisir, la nuance ! 



poildep a dit:


> Bah, pour le scientifique qui trouvera comment parcourir les 20 années lumière qui nous séparent de cette planète, ce problème devrait être une broutille à résoudre.



Hello you 

En fait non, ce moyen, il existe déjà, scientifiquement parlant* (technologiquement parlant, c'est une autre affaire), mais même si la récente découverte du boson de Higgs permet d'espérer que l'anti-gravitation puisse un jour ne pas rester du domaine de la science fiction, là, ça risque de prendre plus longtemps 


(*) Mais personne n'a promis que ceux qui arriveraient là bas seraient les mêmes que ceux qui partiraient d'ici, or, ça ajouterait le handicap de deux, trois ou quatre générations ayant vécu toute leur vie précédent l'assolissage en apesanteur ou en très faible pesanteur :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2012)

[mode grain de sel]
On peut utiliser le kgf (kilogramme force), et comme sur terre on a une pesanteur de 1g, le nombre de masse en kg est égal au nombre de poids en kgf
[/mode]

[mode 'pinaillons encore un peu à la façon de P 77']
Oui mais au pôle la force centrifuge due à la rotation de la terre est différente de celle à l'équateur, la valeur de 1g n'est qu'une moyenne, donc etc. etc.
[/mode]

ouet pouet:


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais ceux là vivent sous 1G, à 2,2G, leur sang, qui ne pèse, lui, pas plus lourd que celui d'un individu de 80 Kg sur terre sera 2,2 fois plus lourd à faire remonter des pieds là bas, physiologiquement parlant, ça risque de faire une sacré différence !
> 
> Pour préciser : pour un individu normal, sur terre, le cur pompe au moins 8 tonnes de sang par jour (en tenant compte d'un rythme cardiaque normal de 70 pulsations, avec quelques pointes dues à quelques efforts journaliers). Sur une planète à forte gravité comme celle ci (2,2G), admettons que son rythme monterait à au moins 100 au repos (ben oui, le moindre effort à fournir sera 2,2 fois plus coûteux), avec des pointes à 125/130 lors d'efforts, son cur devrait alors pomper quotidiennement  au minimum (individu en très bonne condition) 25-26 tonnes de sang, soit plus du triple. Je doute qu'il puisse résister longtemps à ce rythme !
> 
> Et encore là s'agit-il d'un calcul simpliste ne prenant pas d'autres éléments en compte, pour peux que l'athmosphère soit moins riche en oxygène, par exemple, alors, je ne te dis pas. Non, je pense qu'au delà de 1,2-1,3G, une planète ne sera pas habitable pour l'homme, même si les autres conditions sont réunies.


Il s'agit bien d'un calcul simpliste :

"le cur pompe au moins 8 tonnes de sang par jour".

Et qu'en fait-il de tout ce sang pompé vers la tête ?
Hein ?
Qu'en fait-il ?
???????????
Il reste là-haut ?

Mais, heureusement, sous l'action principale de la gravitation il redescend, oui il redescend, quasiment tout seul.

Donc calcul à modifier sérieusement.

Pascal est excusable car il ne s'est jamais fait le moindre bobo à la tête et n'a jamais vu une goutte de sang tomber d'elle même.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Il s'agit bien d'un calcul simpliste :
> 
> "le cur pompe au moins 8 tonnes de sang par jour".
> 
> ...



Ben nan ! le gros du travail de ton muscle cardiaque, c'est de faire monter ton sang  Du bout de tes orteils jusqu'à lui, pas de le faire monter à ta tête !


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan ! le gros du travail de ton muscle cardiaque, c'est de faire monter ton sang  Du bout de tes orteils jusqu'à lui, pas de le faire monter à ta tête !


On sait bien que la tête de certains n'est pas irriguée...
Tant pis pour eux.

Quelle chance, du bout des orteils jusqu'au coeur il n'y a pas plus de 10,33 m !
Hauteur déterminée par Pascal (Blaise...)


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Excuse moi de ne pas avoir trouvé, mais après avoir fait des recherches autant sur internet que dans les magasins spécialisés, et même vérifié dans les quelques pharmacie qui mettent encore un pèse personne à la disposition de leur clientèle, je n'en ai pas encore trouvé un seul gradué en newtons, ils s'obstinent tous à ne nous en vendre que des en Kg (et un pèse-personnes, comme tout dispositif basé sur le principe du peson à ressort, ou un de ses dérivés, ça mesure bien un poids, et non une masse, contrairement à ce que fait une "balance", qui elle, mesure la masse par comparaison directe ou indirecte avec une masse de référence).
> 
> D'ailleurs, je te conseille d'essayer, dimanche matin au marché, de demander 19,62 newtons* de patates à ton maraîcher habituel, histoire de rire un bon coup.
> 
> (*) 2 Kg



je connais quelques pont roulant ou de levage ou c'est indiqué en newton


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2012)

le newton ca a toujours été une arnaque meme chez la pomme


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> je connais quelques pont roulant ou de levage ou c'est indiqué en newton



Pour peser 2 Kg de patates sur l'étal d'un marché, ou savoir de combien tu as grossis dans ta salle de bains, ça doit être d'un pratique !


----------



## Le docteur (2 Août 2012)

J'aime bien, quand ça tourne aux querelles scientifiques comme ça...


----------



## subsole (2 Août 2012)

Aurélie Filippetti (Ministre de la Culture et de la communication)
_(....) "l'Hadopi n'a pas rempli sa mission de développement de l'offre légale. Sur le plan financier, 12 millions d'euros annuels et 60 agents, c'est cher pour envoyer un million d'e-mails. Enfin, la suspension de l'accès à internet me semble une sanction disproportionnée face au but recherché. Mais tout cela sera examiné par la mission Lescure. En attendant, dans le cadre d'efforts budgétaires, je vais demander que les crédits de fonctionnement de l'Hadopi soient largement réduits pour l'année 2012. Je préfère réduire le financement de choses dont l'utilité n'est pas avérée. J'annoncerai en septembre le détail de ces décisions budgétaires."_
-------------
Edit :
Le truc c'est que les 60 employés n'ont pas été si_ mauvais_. 
En effet, ça donne une moyenne de 68,5 emails de l'heure sur 8 heures et ce 7/7 jours sur l'année. 

12 000 000/60 = 200 0000 messages annuels pour chaque employé.
200 000/365  = 547,94  emails jour.
547,94/8 =  environ 68,5 de l'heure 7 jours sur 7. 
Ça coute "tout de même" 12&#8364; l'email.  

Mais, que faut il faire pour garder son job? ^^


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Aurélie Filippetti (Ministre de la Culture et de la communication)
> _(....) "l'Hadopi n'a pas rempli sa mission de développement de l'offre légale. Sur le plan financier, 12 millions d'euros annuels et 60 agents, c'est cher pour envoyer un million d'e-mails. Enfin, la suspension de l'accès à internet me semble une sanction disproportionnée face au but recherché. Mais tout cela sera examiné par la mission Lescure. En attendant, dans le cadre d'efforts budgétaires, je vais demander que les crédits de fonctionnement de l'Hadopi soient largement réduits pour l'année 2012. Je préfère réduire le financement de choses dont l'utilité n'est pas avérée. J'annoncerai en septembre le détail de ces décisions budgétaires."_



... Après le bâton, on peut s'attendre à la carotte...


----------



## Berthold (2 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'aime bien, quand ça tourne aux querelles scientifiques comme ça...


Alors chipotons encore : si on utilise le préfixe "kilo", on l'écrit en *minuscule* (kg = kilogramme), si on utilise la *majuscule K* il s'agit d'une température exprimée en kelvin 

« _305 K ce matin il va encore en faire une tiède ! _» (Albert E.)


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2012)

gloire au Système international d'unités ! a mort le système impérial ! Tesla était bien plus visionnaire que Edison !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> gloire au Système international d'unités !



Lequel ? CGS-ES ? MKSA ? Autre (préciser) ?* 

(*) rayer les mentions inutiles


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2012)

Je viens d'acheter du poulet et ma voiture sent l'odeur de la liberté

Comme dit dans un des commentaires, _La liberté sent donc le poulet industriel mal cuit_


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter du poulet et ma voiture sent l'odeur de la liberté
> 
> Comme dit dans un des commentaires, _La liberté sent donc le poulet industriel mal cuit_



On a du leur cacher à quoi le poulet était fourré... 

Dans la pure lignée du concept de "temps de cerveau disponible" cher aux annonceurs...
Le mélange des genres consommateur-électeur révélé de cette manière,
dans cette "grande démocratie", laisse rêveur, même si nos décisions consommatrices, j'enfonce une porte ouverte, sont éminemment politiques.
Porter Nike (ou autre) comme un soutien à une certaine idée ("involontaire") de l'exploitation humaine et,
maintenant, l'engagement politique, pour une cause discriminante tant qu'à faire, en tant que logique toujours plus présente de pression du conformisme sur les minorités, les américains ouvrent des laboratoires à ciel ouvert de lobotomie générale.
Quelle est la prochaine étape ?  
"Dans dix ans comme là-bas ici..." (J. Higelin)

...Alors, l'aile ou la cuisse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter du poulet et ma voiture sent l'odeur de la liberté
> 
> Comme dit dans un des commentaires, _La liberté sent donc le poulet industriel mal cuit_





> "Nous supportons la famille au sens biblique de sa définition [], nous vivons encore dans un pays où il est possible de partager nos valeurs et d'opérer selon des principes bibliques"



Ça y est, on avait déjà les islamistes, voilà maintenant les christiannistes ! Les USA vont-ils devenir une république christiannique ?


----------



## 314-r (2 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça y est, on avait déjà les islamistes, voilà maintenant les christiannistes ! Les USA vont-ils devenir une république christiannique ?



Si je ne m'abuse, Dieu ne serait-il pas dans la Constitution des E. U. ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça y est, on avait déjà les islamistes, voilà maintenant les christiannistes ! Les USA vont-ils devenir une république christiannique ?



Ca l'est déjà, nan ?

_In God we trust_


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> _In God we trust_



Ah, c'est pas _In Gold we trust_


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2012)

Aussi...


_Vous devriez, etc..._


----------



## Penetrator (2 Août 2012)

christian quoi ?


----------



## ergu (2 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> _In Gold we trust_



Ohé Ohé abandonned captain ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca l'est déjà, nan ?
> 
> _In God we trust_





gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, c'est pas _In Gold we trust_



Nan, c'est "in god*e* we trust" (au début, et après, c'est DTC ) !


----------



## Nexka (2 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour peser 2 Kg de patates sur l'étal d'un marché, ou savoir de combien tu as grossis dans ta salle de bains, ça doit être d'un pratique !



Rhooo mais enfin Pascal tu devrais être fier au contraire! 
Depuis toutes ces années ou tu essaies de nous éduquer à la science! Que tu nous empêches de tomber dans la vulgarisation voire l'obscurantisme! Que tu pinailles et prêche la précision! 
Ca y est!!! Un de tes élève y arrive!!! Un de tes padawan te corrige! :love: C'est tellement émouvant! :rose::love:

Mackie a raison, ce n'est pas notre masse qui augmenterais mais bien notre poids  C'est juste. 
Il faudra juste réadapter nos pèse personne avec la bonne constante de gravité.


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhooo mais enfin Pascal tu devrais être fier au contraire!
> Depuis toutes ces années ou tu essaies de nous éduquer à la science! Que tu nous empêches de tomber dans la vulgarisation voire l'obscurantisme! Que tu pinailles et prêche la précision!
> Ca y est!!! Un de tes élève y arrive!!! Un de tes padawan te corrige! :love: C'est tellement émouvant! :rose::love:
> 
> ...



et ta connerie elle pesera plus lourd? faut nous le dire 

je ne veux pas vous décevoir meme la lune ca semble inaccessible de nos jours


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> et ta connerie elle pesera plus lourd? faut nous le dire
> 
> je ne veux pas vous décevoir meme la lune ca semble inaccessible de nos jours



Tu fais parti de ceux qui croient qu'on a jamais posé les pieds là-bas ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Tu fais parti de ceux qui croient qu'on a jamais posé les pieds là-bas ?



... sur la connerie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Il faudra juste réadapter nos pèse personne avec la bonne constante de gravité.



J'ai peur que ça ne suffise pas, faudra aussi les renforcer un poil 

Cela dit, face à face, et sans calculette, je vous mets au défi, Mackie et toi, de me donner votre poids en newtons.

Cela dit, il y a quand même un truc qui m'échappe : les "nouveaux francs valaient 100 anciens francs", pourquoi les new tons ne valent que 0,0001 et des poussières old tons ? :rateau:

"_You load sixteen tons, what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store_"


----------



## FlnY (3 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... sur la connerie ?



... La connerie d'avoir marcher sur la lune ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> ... La connerie d'avoir marcher sur la lune ?



... d'où la pesanteur, pas l'apesanteur...


----------



## ergu (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, face à face, et sans calculette, je vous mets au défi, Mackie et toi, de me donner votre poids en newtons.



Quel modèle de Newton ?
Avec ou sans la batterie ?

Par exemple, moi, je pèse environ 225 Newton 100 sans batterie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Quel modèle de Newton ?
> Avec ou sans la batterie ?
> 
> Par exemple, moi, je pèse environ 225 Newton 100 sans batterie.



225 *N*ewton 100 sans batterie, ça fait combien en *n*ewton*s* ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça y est, on avait déjà les islamistes, voilà maintenant les christiannistes ! Les USA vont-ils devenir une république christiannique ?



C'est le grand retour des curés de toute manière... Je crois que je vais redevenir athée pratiquant comme dans mon jeune temps s'ils continuent à nous les brouter tous azimuts...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

... et l'unité de mesure pèse-t-elle quelque chose... ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est le grand retour des curés de toute manière... Je crois que je vais redevenir athée pratiquant comme dans mon jeune temps s'ils continuent à nous les brouter tous azimuts...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------
> 
> ... et l'unité de mesure pèse-t-elle quelque chose... ?




... ni dieu, ni mètre...


----------



## Nexka (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, face à face, et sans calculette, je vous mets au défi, Mackie et toi, de me donner votre poids en newtons.



Rhooo voyons!!  On ne demande pas sa masse ou même son poids à une fille! :rose::rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, face à face, et sans calculette, je vous mets au défi, Mackie et toi, de me donner votre poids en newtons.



j'aurais le calcul juste avant


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> j'aurais le calcule juste avant


Le *calcul* peut-être mais pas l'orthographe


----------



## inkclub (4 Août 2012)

bon les 15 villes à éviter d'après le dr Valls

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...-l-etat-veut-securiser-04-08-2012-2113408.php



il a oublié ce quartier de paris

http://www.lepoint.fr/ces-gens-la/l...-l-arrache-a-paris-04-08-2012-1492879_264.php


----------



## JPTK (4 Août 2012)

Ah ouai parce qu'en plus de réserver l'accès aux coffee shop aux seuls Néerlandais, il faut qu'eux même s'enregistrent pour avoir un pass, ce qui sera donc notifié et utilisable pour les mutuelles afin d'augmenter les cotisations... génial. Du coup ils refusent de le faire et c'est une chute de 80% de la fréquentation des coffee et un retour au deal dans la rue et donc de la délinquance. BIEN JOUÉ !!  :mouais: :sleep:

PAYS-BAS, Les dealers sont de retour


----------



## 314-r (4 Août 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah ouai parce qu'en plus de réserver l'accès aux coffee shop aux seuls Néerlandais, ils faut qu'eux même s'enregistrent pour avoir un pass, ce qui sera donc notifié et utilisable pour les mutuelles afin d'augmenter les cotisations... génial. Du coup ils refusent de le faire et c'est une chute de 80% de la fréquentation des coffee et un retour au deal dans la rue et donc de la délinquance. BIEN JOUÉ !!  :mouais: :sleep:
> 
> PAYS-BAS, Les dealers sont de retour



Certains "décisionnaires" auraient-ils besoin d'argent "occulte" frais...?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2012)

Ben ouais, un Sikh c'est différent d'un taliban (bande de demi-cerveaux sanguinaires et revanchards)


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben ouais, un Sikh c'est différent d'un taliban (bande de demi-cerveaux sanguinaires et revanchards)



A chaque fois je me demande d'où vient la misère qui pousse un homme à faire ça.
Et en quoi j'en suis co-responsable... (j'ai pas dit coupable)


D'après Edward Lorenz, selon la Théorie du Chaos, si un battement d'aile de papillon peut déclencher une tornade, tous ne le font pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2012)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ​



Il est si frais, dis !


----------



## 314-r (6 Août 2012)

... Luchino Visconti lui rendait déjà hommage en 1960... 

(... du temps où les frères Coen suçaient encore leur pouce... )


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2012)

Un petit  à Fedo


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2012)

E.T Telephone Maison


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2012)

Hé les mecs ! Je peux participer à votre barbec ? J'ai de quoi payer !






Mais, il se fout de notre gueule ce prolo !!!!!






Finalement il a bien fait de passer ce con !:love:






​


----------



## subsole (7 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ​



Ta femme est au courant ?


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ta femme est au courant ?



... t'es branché ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2012)

1 Zut... 2 Du coup... 

@ TheBig : :love: encore :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 1 Zut... 2 Du coup...
> 
> @ TheBig : :love: encore :love:




Franchement, foutre toutes ses données perso "à dispo" sur un truc dont on ne sait pas quelles sont les utilisations possibles, c'est un peu léger, non ?
Et quand tu es à l'autre bout du monde et que ton forfait data te coute un bras, t'as l'air con quand tu as besoin de tes données et qu'elles ne sont pas sur ton ordi/tel.
Mais c'est vrai, j'oublie que synchroniser son ordi et son téléphone, c'est tellement compliqué...:sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ta femme est au courant ?



Ouais ... Mais ça fiche une sacrée trouille quand même !!!!!!!!!!





​


----------



## 314-r (7 Août 2012)

... il y aurait comme un petit air des roman-photos de feu Hara-Kiri... en mieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... il y aurait comme un petit air des roman-photos de feu Hara-Kiri... en mieux



*Tidju ! Arrête de sniffer .... !!!!!!*






*T'as vu ta gueule maintenant !*








​


----------



## Nexka (7 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Tidju ! Arrête de sniffer .... !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

PS: Tu as un anti moustique qui se branche sur un port parallèle??  :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> PS: Tu as un anti moustique qui se branche sur *un* port parallèle??  :affraid:



Euh Nexka ! Désolé, mais pour qu'un port soit parallèle, il faut qu'ils soient au moins deux ... sinon à quoi veux-tu qu'il soit parallèle ...:rateau: ... argh !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2012)

1945 versus 2012

Un peu flou quand même


----------



## Madalvée (7 Août 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> 1945 versus 2012
> 
> Un peu flou quand même



En fait, il faudrait créer des centres éducatifs ouverts. On appellerait ça école, ça a existé par le passé mais a été aboli par les lois Jospin de 1990.


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

Grand bonhomme !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh Nexka ! Désolé, mais pour qu'un port soit parallèle, il faut qu'ils soient au moins deux ... sinon à quoi veux-tu qu'il soit parallèle ...:rateau: ... argh !



Toi, tu as besoin de réviser tes notions de géométrie de base 



			
				l'article du lien ci dessus a dit:
			
		

> Relation d'équivalence
> En acceptant de considérer des droites confondues comme parallèles, la relation de parallélisme est alors
> *réflexive : une droite est parallèle à elle-même*
> symétrique : Si une droite (d) est parallèle à une droite (d') alors la droite (d') est parallèle à la droite (d)
> ...



Pas besoin de deux, le parallélisme est réflexif (bien qu'il n'ait pas semblé t'inspirer une saine réflexion sur ce coup là ) !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin de deux, le parallélisme est réflexif (bien qu'il n'ait pas semblé t'inspirer une saine réflexion sur ce coup là ) !



Moi non ! Mais mon grand-père l'était... réflexif ! Il était fermier et avait déjà l'habitude de mettre ses porcs en parallèle avant de les faire monter dans le fourgon pour l'abattoir ..... Un précurseur en quelque sorte !


----------



## inkclub (8 Août 2012)

show must go one

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...-millions-de-dollars-pour-trafic-d-armes.html


----------



## 314-r (8 Août 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> show must go one
> 
> http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...-millions-de-dollars-pour-trafic-d-armes.html



Rétro-commissions ? 

... déguisées...


----------



## FlnY (8 Août 2012)

Good to know


----------



## inkclub (8 Août 2012)

Après la découverte de potentielles fissures dans la cuve d'un réacteur nucléaire en Belgique, l'agence nationale de contrôle n'exclut pas sa fermeture définitive anticipée, ainsi que celle d'un second réacteur dont la cuve a été construite par le même fabricant.

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_De_..._production_nucleaire_belge98080820121850.asp

bon la fin du monde est toujours prévue pour le 21 décembre à 21:12

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> bon la fin du monde est toujours prévue pour le 21 décembre à 21:12



Non non, elle a été reportée sine die pour cause de surpopulation carcérale en enfer. Satan, Moloch et Belzébuth ne savent plus où donner de la fourche !


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> Good to know



De mémoire, seulement, il me semble que le 1er "meurtrier" de l'homme est l'éléphant, loin devant le requin justement. Non pas comme on pourrait le croire, de par son poids, mais bien de ses charges meurtrières.

EDIT : il semblerait qu'il ne soit qu'en 5e position (quand même) et que le 1er soit le moustique.


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2012)

Le premier meurtrier de l'homme ne serait pas l'homme ?


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

... homo homini lupus


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> bon la fin du monde est toujours prévue pour le 21 décembre à 21:12
> @+


21:12   ?   non
20:12   ?   oui


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

"Excuse coco, mais on va décaler un peu... le 21 12 à 21 12 c'est beaucoup plus "sexy" !
 Allez, on la r'fait !!!"


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2012)

EPIC !!!!!!


----------



## Fìx (9 Août 2012)

Mouais.... j'pencherai plus pour un gros fake mouah......... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2012)

c'est bien un fake


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2012)

En tout cas, la photo est fausse, c'est un gros montage mal fait.

Et puis, moi, je pensais que c'était Claude François sur la photo


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

... je veux le même ! 

(... j'ai pas dit où...)


----------



## FlnY (9 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> "Excuse coco, mais on va décaler un peu... le 21 12 à 21 12 c'est beaucoup plus "sexy" !
> Allez, on la r'fait !!!"



un beau petit palindrome numérique . autant finir en beauté


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2012)

Le   20 12     2012     20 12

ou

Le   21 12     2112     21 12

mais où sera MacGé ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2012)

Les effets spéciaux façon Télématin. On espère que le graphiste est payé à hauteur de ses compétences 


L'engin de la mer Baltique serait (conditionnel de rigueur) une arme nazie.


----------



## 314-r (9 Août 2012)

... et encore c'était le matin...


----------



## inkclub (9 Août 2012)

Dans une tentative désespérée de réduire leur déficit, certaines grandes régions d'Espagne comme Madrid, Valence ou la Catalogne envisagent de taxer à la rentrée les élèves qui apportent leur déjeuner à l'école, provoquant l'ire des parents déjà asphyxiés par la rigueur.

Dans ces régions, une participation financière pourra être demandée aux enfants qui apportent leur panier-repas, pour avoir accès au réfectoire.

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Esp...pas_une_idee_qui_scandalise26090820121758.asp


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est bien un fake



Tu me rassure, parce que là, c'était inhumain...
On me fait ça, je me pèle à l'économe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les effets spéciaux façon Télématin. On espère que le graphiste est payé à hauteur de ses compétences
> 
> 
> L'engin de la mer Baltique serait (conditionnel de rigueur) une arme nazie.



Il a loupé le coche : c'était 50 cm plus bas qu'il fallait flouter...


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2012)

RRRRHHHazaaaaaaaaaaa!!! les gosses!!!!!

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/l-hi...ec-une-piece-de-lego-coincee-dans-le-nez.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

L'ambassadeur de la présipauté de  Sarkozie en Tunisie "dégagé", il sera remplacé par un ambassadeur de France


----------



## FlnY (10 Août 2012)

Un algorithme pour remonter à la source des crimes, rumeurs ou épidémies


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2012)

Tiens, je croyais que "Moi, Président de la République" devait arrêter les expulsions et les stigmatisations...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, je croyais que "Moi, Président de la République" devait arrêter les expulsions et les stigmatisations...



Facile à dire, ça, tant qu'ils ne viennent pas s'installer devant ta porte (quand c'est pas derrière, pendant que tu es en vacances  Si si, c'est déjà arrivé maintes fois, et le pire, dans ce cas là, c'est que la loi est ainsi faite que c'est toi qui est à la rue, quasiment sans recours si ça se passe l'hiver  Tu as pensé à réserver à Méribel, pour les vacances de Noël ? ) !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Facile à dire, ça, tant qu'ils ne viennent pas s'installer devant ta porte (quand c'est pas derrière, pendant que tu es en vacances  Si si, c'est déjà arrivé maintes fois, et le pire, dans ce cas là, c'est que la loi est ainsi faite que c'est toi qui est à la rue, quasiment sans recours si ça se passe l'hiver  Tu as pensé à réserver à Méribel, pour les vacances de Noël ? ) !




Ah on a le droit de dire ça maintenant qu'on a un gouvernement de gauche ? Parce qu'avant, quand c'était un gouvernement de droite, celui qui osait dire ce genre de chose était un dangereux Sarkozyste à tendance fascisante...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah on a le droit de dire ça maintenant qu'on a un gouvernement de gauche ? Parce qu'avant, quand c'était un gouvernement de droite, celui qui osait dire ce genre de chose était un dangereux Sarkozyste à tendance fascisante...



Tu confonds tout, là, Hollande n'a jamais promis qu'il allait consacrer la totalité des impôts des français* à soulager la misère en Roumanie, comme le disait ma grand mère : "la liberté des uns à faire des moulinets avec un bâton s'arrête où commence le bout du nez des autres" !

(*) "français" au sens "fiscal" du terme, ce qui n'englobe pas que ceux qui le sont au sens de la nationalité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds tout, là, Hollande n'a jamais promis qu'il allait consacrer la totalité des impôts des français* à soulager la misère en Roumanie




Il n'avait pas fait partie de ces gens qui avaient protesté vigoureusement quand Sarko avait tenu les mêmes propos que ceux que tu tiens là ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2012)

Tssss, Fab, tu confonds tout : FH a le droit d'expulser il est  _normal_, NS non c'est un facho. C'est aussi simple que çà.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tssss, Fab, tu confonds tous : FH a le droit d'expulser il est  _normal_, NS non c'est un facho. C'est aussi simple que çà.



Ah ben voila. Quand c'est expliqué clairement, ça va alors.


----------



## JPTK (10 Août 2012)

Le problème avec les Roms, c'est la Roumanie qui engloutie l'argent destinée à leur insertion.
Le problème des roms se posent depuis Louis IX je crois, ils ont toujours été des parasites, des vrais juifs quoi ! :rateau:

Bon faut dire que pendant tout ce temps, ils s'habillent toujours aussi mal, ça aide à pas à l'intégration 

Mais oui ces expulsions sont violentes et difficilement tolérables, Hollande n'a donc rien changé aux méthodes musclées de Sarko, pour l'instant.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben voila. Quand c'est expliqué clairement, ça va alors.



Ben de rien, je t'en prie. La prochaine fois, je t'expliquerai pkoi en début d'année 2012, la Règle d'Or par Sarko avant les élections et dans la constitution saimal et pkoi par le candidat normal après les élections pas dans la constitution saibien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2012)

Merci, c'est cool :love:


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tssss, Fab, tu confonds tout : FH a le droit d'expulser il est _normal_, NS non c'est un facho. C'est aussi simple que çà.


 

et la méthode n'a rien à voir! d'ailleurs Marine est très déçue de ces expulsions normales...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Merci, c'est cool :love:



A ton service.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> A ton service.



Tant que tu y es, tu pourras m'expliquer comment il sera impossible d'employer 60000 fonctionnaires parce que ça coute trop cher, alors que ça a été promis pendant la campagne ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Mais pourquoi employer 60000 fonctionnaires quand on peut out-sourcer en Roumanie (dès que les Roms y seront retournés)?


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant que tu y es, tu pourras m'expliquer comment il sera impossible d'employer 60000 fonctionnaires parce que ça coute trop cher, alors que ça a été promis pendant la campagne ?



moi je sais, m'sieu, moi je sais !

'Les promesses éléctorales n'engagent que ceux qui y croient'
La Fontaine (morale de la fable 'le pigeon et le pigeon')


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2012)

/note à Romuald : tu ferais mieux d'aller voir dans "Et avec Google", tu as du boulot


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mias pourquoi employer 60000 fonctionnaires quand on peut out-sourcer en Roumanie (dès que les Roms y seront retournés)?



Reste plus qu'à apprendre à ceux qui ne deviendront pas fonctionnaires à jouer de l'accordéon...


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à apprendre à ceux qui ne deviendront pas fonctionnaires à jouer de l'accordéon...


 
Musicos dans le métro, ils auront le sentiment d'être agent de la RATP! 
Les Didier Wampas de demain!!!


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note à Romuald : tu ferais mieux d'aller voir dans "Et avec Google", tu as du boulot


Gné ? il est toujours vivant ce fil ?



Edit
/note au vieux : c'est à toi de bosser maintenant, j'ai mis un thème aux petits oignons


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> j'ai mis un thème aux petits oignons



Boulet


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais pourquoi employer 60000 fonctionnaires quand on peut out-sourcer en Roumanie (dès que les Roms y seront retournés)?



Le mieux, c'est encore de faire de la langue roumaine la deuxième langue nationale. Du coup, les Roumains pourront être embauchés comme prof, les profs de toute façon s'habillent mal donc sur ce point pas de changement. Enfin devenus de nouveaux riches, car un prof c'est quand même bien payé pour ne pas faire grand chose, les Roumains pourront garder la Mercedes familiale pour ceux qui en ont une, mais donner leurs caravanes plus ou moins aménagées aux SDF ce qui permettra d'un coup, d'un seul, de régler plein de problèmes. 
En ce qui concerne les profs de langues rares telles que l'anglais, l'espagnol (qui voudrait encore parler espagnol alors que ceux qui le parlent ne sont pas fichus de redresser leur économie), l'italien (voir explication précédente), ils seront envoyés en Roumanie pour faire une formation de plombier. Une fois qu'ils seront doués de leurs dix doigts, ils pourront revenir en France, et cette bande de fainéants sera enfin utile à la société !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il n'avait pas fait partie de ces gens qui avaient protesté vigoureusement quand Sarko avait tenu les mêmes propos que ceux que tu tiens là ?



Sarko a dit : "Hollande n'a jamais promis qu'il allait consacrer la totalité des impôts des français à soulager la misère en Roumanie" ?   



TibomonG4 a dit:


> ils seront envoyés en Roumanie pour faire une formation de plombier. Une fois qu'ils seront doués de leurs dix doigts, ils pourront revenir en France, et cette bande de fainéants sera enfin utile à la société !



Et comme une spécialité de roms c'est de lire l'avenir dans les lignes de la main, ils seront même devenus "devins plombiers", ce qui fait qu'ils pourront toujours aller travailler chez les Shaddocks !


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ... ils seront envoyés en Roumanie pour faire une formation de plombier. ...!


 

Mais alors, que fera-t-on des plombiers polonais???


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais alors, que fera-t-on des plombiers polonais???



On les enverra se faire naturaliser roumains !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais alors, que fera-t-on des plombiers polonais???



Je traiterai ce problème dans une prochaine intervention car à chaque jour suffit son flamby.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> On les enverra se faire naturaliser roumains !



Oui, c'est une possibilité ! :style:


----------



## FlnY (11 Août 2012)

http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemonde.fr/2012/08/01/rejet-science-theories-complot-climatosceptiques/


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2012)

La devise des J.O (plus haut, plus vite plus fort) bientôt remplacée par 'plus con, plus con, plus con' ?



> Le sprinteur jamaïcain risque la disqualification pour avoir porté une montre Richard Mille alors qu'il aurait dû privilégier Omega, le sponsor officiel des JO, selon le règlement des Jeux. Le CIO dit étudier son cas.


----------



## JPTK (11 Août 2012)

Il aurait dû mettre un voile


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2012)

la fibre à Nancy


----------



## inkclub (13 Août 2012)

Évasion de kangourous en Allemagne

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...W00329-evasion-de-kangourous-en-allemagne.php


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Les Italiens, pires conducteurs d'Europe


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> La devise des J.O (plus haut, plus vite plus fort) bientôt remplacée par 'plus con, plus con, plus con' ?



J'aime bien les deux affirmations  contradictoire : "il aurait dû privilégier le sponsor officiel des jeux" et l'interdiction de faire de la publicité... 

Je suis content de n'avoir strictement rien vu, sauf par accident, de ces jeux, et les accident, ça ne va pas chercher loin, vu le peu de temps que je passe devant une télévision. Qui plus est, si je l'avais regardé comme d'habitude, c'est-à-dire exclusivement en différé en zappant tout ce qui m'emmerde (et le sport en fait partie), je n'aurais sans doute pas vu la moindre image. Mais n'étant pas chez moi j'ai vu le 100m. C'est la seule chose que j'ai vue, d'ailleurs...

Dope-toi et tais-toi, représente ton pays, sacrifie ta vie à un podium, etc.
Ca me gave presque autant que le footre, c'est dire...


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dope-toi et tais-toi, représente ton pays, sacrifie ta vie à un podium, etc.


Quelques secondes, au maximum quelques minutes, suffisent
pour constater que ces héros sportifs sont devenus des êtres
robotisés, robotifiés, robotificationnés, robotificationnisés...


----------



## Vin©ent (14 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les Italiens, pires conducteurs d'Europe



Ouai ouai... un sondage sur un site Internet pour touristes... le truc super valable donc... :rateau:

Personnellement, quand je roule à 130 km/hr peinard (mais attentif à ne surtout pas dépasser la limitation) sur les autoroutes Françaises et qu'un dingue en grosse berline me double à environ 180 / 200 km/hr, j'ai, dans 90% des cas, juste le temps d'apercevoir sa plaque... suisse...  :sleep:

Ceci dit, je suis d'accord sur un point, les pires conducteurs sont les italiens...


----------



## inkclub (14 Août 2012)

tout va bien

Des papillons mutants découverts après Fukushima

godzilla arrive

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Des...pres_Fukushima__RP_140820121043-27-227158.asp


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ceci dit, je suis d'accord sur un point, les pires conducteurs sont les italiens...



Non, non, les pires, ce sont les Lyonnais.

Et encore, ceux situés dans le 7e seulement, entre la l'avenue Jean Jaures et l'avenue Garibaldi. J'ai fait un sondage en bas de l'immeuble de MacG, c'est dire si les résultats sont exhaustifs.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Personnellement, quand je roule à 130 km/hr peinard (mais attentif à ne surtout pas dépasser la limitation) sur les autoroutes Françaises et qu'un dingue en grosse berline me double à environ 180 / 200 km/hr, j'ai, dans 90% des cas, juste le temps d'apercevoir sa plaque... suisse...  :sleep:





*-> Là, une actualité amusante ou pas <-*


----------



## inkclub (14 Août 2012)

il est des nôtres

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...0281-beziers-hospitalise-avec-7g-d-alcool.php


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ouai ouai... un sondage sur un site Internet pour touristes... le truc super valable donc... :rateau:
> 
> Personnellement, quand je roule à 130 km/hr peinard (mais attentif à ne surtout pas dépasser la limitation) sur les autoroutes Françaises et qu'... suisse...  :sleep:
> 
> Ceci dit, je suis d'accord sur un point, les pires conducteurs sont les italiens...



Même ... ça m'arrive souvent d'être dépassé par 





> un dingue en grosse berline me double à environ 180 / 200 km/hr, j'ai, dans 90% des cas, juste le temps d'apercevoir sa plaque ... suisse


 pour le voir quelques km plus loin arrêté lors d'un contrôle ... faut pas oublier les allemands. :hein:

Tu as raison, c'est un sondage, je vais souvent en Italie, jamais un camion ne bloquera la troisième voie, ni la deuxième lors d'une montée, pas comme certains chauffeurs suisses et autres européens qui peuvent ralentir la circulation sur des km uniquement avec une différence de 2-3 kmh au compteur, avec un semi-remorque ça peut durer 

Avec le limiteur de vitesse, bloqué à la vitesse autorisée, on peut très bien rouler peinard, les conducteurs français ne sont pas tous des anges, il suffit de lire les doléances émises à cause des points du permis perdus  

un franco-suisse


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2012)

Je me permettrais de parler du micro-cas des conducteurs de poids-lours dans le doullennais (si!!) qui sont d'authentiques tueurs.
Ce n'est pas un sondage : faites le test. Roulez entre Amien et Doullens ou Doullens et Arras en respectant les limitations de vitesse et comptez les camions qui vont vous coller à 1m50 jusqu'à ce que vous rouliez à la vitesse qu'ils estiment normale : 90 quand c'est limité à 70 et 60-70 quand vous passez dans un village. Ils se sont assagis, remarquez : il y a vingt ans ils mettaient un point d'honneur à rouler à 90 dans les villages.
Bien sûr vous aurez le droit à ce traitement y compris dans la fameuse descente de Doullens si vous ne déboulez pas à 80 ...
Et on ne peut même pas leur freiner à la gueule, ils sont trop près.

J'en ai vu des connards, mais des comme ça, jamais...

Alors, vos petits suisses !!!! :rateau:

Mode rural, façon Jean-Pierre P... geek off...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Personnellement, quand je roule à 130 km/hr peinard (mais attentif à ne surtout pas dépasser la limitation) sur les autoroutes Françaises et qu'un dingue en grosse berline me double à environ 180 / 200 km/hr, j'ai, dans 90% des cas, juste le temps d'apercevoir sa plaque... suisse...  :sleep:



Ben oui, mais les statistiques le démontrent : les grosses berlines qui doublent à 180-200 Km/h sont moins souvent impliquées dans les accidents que les petites bagnoles qui roulent "peinard à 130 Km/h", c'est con, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais les statistiques le démontrent : les grosses berlines qui doublent à 180-200 Km/h sont moins souvent impliquées dans les accidents que les petites bagnoles qui roulent "peinard à 130 Km/h", c'est con, hein !



Vivement que l'industrie française remettre des V6 sur les berlines ... et que l'état ou les états libèrent la vitesse sur les autoroutes ... Je suis entièrement d'accord, certaines petites voitures sont plus dangereuses, inadaptées aux conditions de roulage actuelles, certaines méritent leur surnom de suppositoires à camion


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais les statistiques le démontrent : les grosses berlines qui doublent à 180-200 Km/h sont moins souvent impliquées dans les accidents que les petites bagnoles qui roulent "peinard à 130 Km/h", c'est con, hein !



sans doute la proportion....


----------



## Vin©ent (14 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais les statistiques le démontrent : les grosses berlines qui doublent à 180-200 Km/h sont moins souvent impliquées dans les accidents que les petites bagnoles qui roulent "peinard à 130 Km/h", c'est con, hein !



Qui parle d'accident ? 
J'évoquais juste les imbéciles (de toutes nationalités, la connerie n'a pas de frontiére) qui prennent les autoroutes (en France et ailleurs) et  pour des circuits auto... 

Il est evident et heureux (pourquoi donc une telle réponse donc !?) que le nombre de troud'balles qui roulent à 180 km/hr est très nettement inférieur à celui des automobilistes lambda qui respectent les limitations, et que donc, statistiquement, moins d'accidents, tout ça........... :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Vivement que l'industrie française remettre des V6 sur les berlines ... et que l'état ou les états libèrent la vitesse sur les autoroutes ... Je suis entièrement d'accord, certaines petites voitures sont plus dangereuses, inadaptées aux conditions de roulage actuelles, certaines méritent leur surnom de suppositoires à camion



Je pense qu'il n'y a pas que ça, les voitures les plus impliquées dans les accidents sur autoroute (par rapport au nombre de voitures de même segment y circulant) appartiennent aux segments M1 et M2 (par exemple Peugeot 308 ou Renault Megane pour le segment M1, Peugeot 407 ou Renault Laguna pour le M2, pour situer à quoi correspondent ces segments), donc des véhicules adaptés à la circulation sur autoroute, le crétin qui roule à 90 Km/h en Fiat 500 sur la file de gauche n'est que l'arbre qui cache la forêt ! Cela dit, il n'en reste pas moins vrai qu'il se produit plus d'accident avec des véhicules roulant à 130-140 Km/h qu'avec des véhicules roulant à 200 Km/h, mais ces statistiques restent confidentielles, car les pouvoirs publics ont connaissance d'une autre statistique : les véhicules roulant à 200 Km/h rapportent bien plus à l'état que ceux roulant à 130/140 Km/h, que ce soit au moment du passage devant les radars, ou au moment de leur passage à la pompe


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Un exemple d'une voiture du segment M3, mieux de son conducteur qui dépasse aussi bien par la gauche que par la droite ... ce n'est plus très marrant :hein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqJfqWZfKmM&feature=related


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais les statistiques le démontrent : les grosses berlines qui doublent à 180-200 Km/h sont moins souvent impliquées dans les accidents que les petites bagnoles qui roulent "peinard à 130 Km/h", c'est con, hein !



Ce qu'il faut pas lire comme conneries...
Parce qu'il y en a moins peut-être ??   
On m'a fait la même remarque concernant les logan et les dacia parce qu'elles étaient les moins dépannées sur l'autoroute, c'était pas faux non plus. Enfin bon, commence à y en avoir pas mal non plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut pas lire comme conneries...
> Parce qu'il y en a moins peut-être ??
> On m'a fait la même remarque concernant les logan et les dacia parce qu'elles étaient les moins dépannées sur l'autoroute, c'était pas faux non plus. Enfin bon, commence à y en avoir pas mal non plus.



En même temps, prendre l'autoroute avec une Dacia...


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En même temps, prendre l'autoroute avec une Dacia...



Y EN A DES BIENS ! 
Et y a pas cette foutu électronique dedans.

N'empêche que moi quand je vois des bagnoles dépannées sur l'autoroute, elles sont toujours récentes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Y EN A DES BIENS !
> Et y a pas cette foutu électronique dedans.



C'est vrai.
Mais pas celle là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Qui parle d'accident ?
> J'évoquais juste les imbéciles (de toutes nationalités, la connerie n'a pas de frontiére) qui prennent les autoroutes (en France et ailleurs) et  pour des circuits auto...
> 
> Il est evident et heureux (pourquoi donc une telle réponse donc !?) que le nombre de troud'balles qui roulent à 180 km/hr est très nettement inférieur à celui des automobilistes lambda qui respectent les limitations, et que donc, statistiquement, moins d'accidents, tout ça........... :sleep:





JPTK a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut pas lire comme conneries...
> Parce qu'il y en a moins peut-être ??
> On m'a fait la même remarque concernant les logan et les dacia parce qu'elles étaient les moins dépannées sur l'autoroute, c'était pas faux non plus. Enfin bon, commence à y en avoir pas mal non plus.



Qu'est-ce que vous ne comprenez pas dans :



> les voitures les plus impliquées dans les accidents sur autoroute (*par rapport au nombre de voitures de même segment y circulant*)



Pour X voitures roulant à 200 Km/H, il y a Y accidents, pour ce même nombre X de voitures roulant à 130-140 Km/H, il y a Z accidents, et je n'ai plus les détails précis de l'étude en tête, mais je me souviens bien que Z était largement supérieur à Y (de l'ordre de 50% il me semble) !

Par contre, il est vrai que les accidents survenant à 200 Km/H provoquent des dégâts plus importants, mais globalement parlant (toujours pour ce même nombre X de véhicules), ils restent moins importants que ceux provoqués par les accidents de la fourchette 130-140qui font plus que compenser leur moindre gravité par leur plus grand nombre.


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> comptez les camions qui vont vous coller à 1m50 jusqu'à ce que vous rouliez à la vitesse qu'ils estiment normale.



Je les connais ceux la. Entre Marseille et Lyon.  Sauf que moi, je n'ai pas accéléré.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Mais pas celle là.



T'aime pas le rouge ailleurs que sur les voitures de sport, c'est ça hein


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je me permettrais de parler du micro-cas des conducteurs de poids-lours dans le doullennais (si!!) qui sont d'authentiques tueurs.
> Ce n'est pas un sondage : faites le test. Roulez entre Amien et Doullens ou Doullens et Arras en respectant les limitations de vitesse et comptez les camions qui vont vous coller à 1m50 jusqu'à ce que vous rouliez à la vitesse qu'ils estiment normale : 90 quand c'est limité à 70 et 60-70 quand vous passez dans un village. Ils se sont assagis, remarquez : il y a vingt ans ils mettaient un point d'honneur à rouler à 90 dans les villages.
> Bien sûr vous aurez le droit à ce traitement y compris dans la fameuse descente de Doullens si vous ne déboulez pas à 80 ...
> Et on ne peut même pas leur freiner à la gueule, ils sont trop près.



Ah ! belle description du comportement des camionneurs espagnols sur la RN 10 entre Poitiers er Bordeaux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2012)

gwen a dit:


> T'aime pas le rouge ailleurs que sur les voitures de sport, c'est ça hein



Non, c'est le côté accouplement entre une R12 et un brouette qui me déplait un peu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est le côté accouplement entre une R12 et un brouette qui me déplait un peu...



D'un autre côté, le pickup est un concept qui a ses adeptes, hein !


----------



## fedo (14 Août 2012)

culte !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2012)

Dernière actualité Samsung ....

Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise en me rendant dans mon Brico préféré en voyant un rayon "*Samsung*" dans le département outils ... ... ... 

Renseignement pris auprès d'un vendeur, il s'agit de *clés Amoled*... :rateau:

Désolé, mais fait trop chaud !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

fedo a dit:


> culte !!!!!



8 mois pour avoir tué un chien à coups de fourchette, c'est quoi, le tarif pour la cuiller à café, et celle à soupe ? :rateau:



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dernière actualité Samsung ....
> 
> Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise en me rendant dans mon Brico préféré en voyant un rayon "*Samsung*" dans le département outils ... ... ...
> 
> ...



Sinon, si tu passe par chez moi, en sortant de Meaux par la route de Senlis, sur le bord du canal de l'Ourcq, tu peux admirer deux magnifiques scrapers Samsung, font pas que des téléphones, chez Samsung (pis avec les clés "amoled" ou les scrapers, ils sont presques sûrs de ne pas être poursuivis par Apple pour violation de brevet ! )


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Désolé, mais fait trop chaud !


Besoin de te ressourcer ?


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais les statistiques le démontrent : les grosses berlines qui doublent à 180-200 Km/h sont moins souvent impliquées dans les accidents que les petites bagnoles qui roulent "peinard à 130 Km/h", c'est con, hein !



C'est d'autant plus étonnant que ce n'est pas mon ressenti après 500 bornes par semaine pendant 5 ans...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Je les connais ceux la. Entre Marseille et Lyon.  Sauf que moi, je n'ai pas accéléré.


Ah ! mais moi non plus... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------




fedo a dit:


> culte !!!!!



Et en quoi, c'est culte ?!? Tu m'explique ???

Sinon, pour une fois que des actes de barbarie sur animaux sont punis, c'est un peu rassurant. Ca fera peut-être réfléchir d'autres dégénérés qui croient que c'est gratos.
Quant aux abrutis ricanants qui trouvent ça LOL ! ... Je leur ... AUTOCENSURÉ sinon on va me modérer mon message...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Avec un tel bolide, _je comprends qu'on ait pas envie de respecter les autres usagers de la route_


----------



## Madalvée (15 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avec un tel bolide, _je comprends qu'on ait pas envie de respecter les autres usagers de la route_



Et moi je comprends pourquoi certains veulent encore pendre les capitalistes avec leurs tripes.


----------



## patlek (15 Août 2012)

Je vais faire leger=

Le nouvel obs réinvente l' Histoire a coup d' hypothese anachronique:

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...marie-antoinette-n-a-pas-ete-guillotinee.html

On pourrait envisager les SMS:

Mari toinette, fé gaf i veul t guiyotiné LOL XPTR


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et moi je comprends pourquoi certains veulent encore pendre les capitalistes avec leurs tripes.



A ce prix 





> Il est bien évident qu&#8217;avec un prix de base de 1'690'000 euros, taxes non comprises, le nombre de clients potentiels est limité. «Ils font tout de même une bonne opération», estime Dürheimer. Car comme le disait Ettore Bugatti, fondateur de l&#8217;entreprise, «rien n&#8217;est trop beau, rien n&#8217;est trop cher!»


 ces gens n'en ont rien à cirer d'une petite amende de temps à autre 

C'est pas comme cela qu'on va les toucher, par contre leur confisquer pour de bon leur bolide ... oui!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> ces gens



Ah voilà. Qui donc sont «ces gens»? Tu les connais tous? Tu n'as jamais songé à te lancer en politique, toi qui es si friand de raccourcis et d'amalgames faciles? Tu aurais sans doute eu ta place dans certains partis.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu les connais tous?



J'en connais oui ... et pour clore ce sujet : >  un petit aperçu des sanctions chez nous 


> le tribunal de Saint-Gall, qui l'a finalement condamné à une amende de 299 000 francs suisses


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et moi je comprends pourquoi certains veulent encore pendre les capitalistes avec leurs tripes.



Non, avec les tripes de journalistes qui leurs permettent de subsister, nuance... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! belle description du comportement des camionneurs espagnols sur la RN 10 entre Poitiers er Bordeaux !



L'universel singulier...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est le côté accouplement entre une R12 et un brouette qui me déplait un peu...



La même carrossée à l'arrière, pourquoi pas ... ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Ah voilà. Qui donc sont «ces gens»? Tu les connais tous? Tu n'as jamais songé à te lancer en politique, toi qui es si friand de raccourcis et d'amalgames faciles? Tu aurais sans doute eu ta place dans certains partis.



En même temps, du pété de thune qui se considère (à raison) comme au-dessus des lois, on en a tous croisé...
C'est le problème humain : dès que tu donnes un peu trop de pouvoir à quelqu'un, une bonne partie en abuse. Non ?

Maintenant on peut aussi raisonner en terme de construction de la justice. Quand les amendes sont les mêmes pour tous, on a deux solutions : ou les rendre supportables pour les pauvres et risquer de les rendre comiques pour les riches, ou les rendre légèrement gênantes pour les riches et insupportables pour les pauvres.
On a choisi de ne pas trancher : elles sont gênantes pour les classes moyennes, insignifiantes pour les riches et insupportables pour les pauvres.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, du pété de thune qui se considère (à raison) comme au-dessus des lois, on en a tous croisé...



C'est sûr, mais également des blaireaux pas pétés de thune du tout, avec leur M3, A3, ou autres Serie 1 achetées à crédit, mais se croyant également au-dessus des lois. 

Alors cessons de taper sur les riches hein.  Salauds de gauchiss'!



Anonyme a dit:


> chez nous



"ces gens", "chez nous". Non vraiment tu devrais te lancer en politique.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2012)

Tant que t'y est j'ai aussi vu des blaireaux en R12 ou équivalents...
Je me rappellerai toujours du pauvre mec qui a envoyé un motard faire un petit tour dans le bas-côté (sur les roues, mais il aurait pu le foutre en l'air) parce que monsieur doublait et que l'autre, après tout, pouvait rouler en-dehors de la route.

Je n'ai pas réussi à le rattraper... Ca vaut peut-être mieux pour tout le monde...


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est sûr, mais également des blaireaux pas pétés de thune du tout, avec leur M3, A3, ou autres Serie 1 achetées à crédit, mais se croyant également au-dessus des lois.



Voyons voir ce qu'il en est chez nos voisins



> Faire admirer les objets de valeur que l'on possède signifie le plus souvent que l'on aspire à gagner un respect social.



Du pareil au même


----------



## Romuald (15 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Voyons voir ce qu'il en est chez nos voisins
> 
> La frime façon kazakhe
> 
> Du pareil au même




J'ai bien aimé : Faux papiers, à fabriquer soi-même (Et la Lada pourrie customisée revenant plus cher qu'une benz neuve, pas mal aussi  )


----------



## Vin©ent (16 Août 2012)

Au chiotte... Bill Gates...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2012)

Des pilotes accusent Ryanair d'être radin en kérosène


----------



## inkclub (16 Août 2012)

après les réacteurs belges, la version française

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Nuc...2004_ont_alerte_la_Belgique39160820122031.asp


Des indications de fissures découvertes dans des centrales nucléaires françaises en 2004 ont conduit la Belgique à approfondir ses propres contrôles, ce qui a révélé l'existence des problèmes ayant entraîné l'arrêt d'un réacteur à Doel, a indiqué jeudi l'agence belge de contrôle nucléaire (AFCN).

Des contrôles effectués en 2004 sur l'un des réacteurs de la centrale de Tricastin (sud de la France) ont révélé des indications de fissures, perpendiculaire à la surface, soit celles qui sont dangereuses, a expliqué à la presse le directeur de l'AFCN, Willy De Roovere.


on va pouvoir s'éclater


----------



## inkclub (16 Août 2012)

L'équipage d'Air France fait la quête dans l'avion pour faire le plein à Damas

Dérouté en Syrie car il était trop dangereux d'atterrir à Beyrouth, l'avion avait besoin de faire le plein avant de gagner Chypre. Mais la compagnie n'ayant pas de compte à Damas, l'équipage a commencé à faire la quête auprès des passagers avant de trouver une autre solution.


http://www.liberation.fr/societe/20...ns-l-avion-pour-faire-le-plein-a-damas_840211


----------



## Le docteur (16 Août 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> après les réacteurs belges, la version française
> 
> http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Nuc...2004_ont_alerte_la_Belgique39160820122031.asp
> 
> ...


De toute façon, c'est géré de façon tellement transparente et pas obsédée par la rentabilité que si ça ne nous pète pas à la gueule dans la prochaine décennie, c'est qu'on a le postérieur entouré de pâtes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h04 ----------

En plus j'ai particulièrement apprécié de voir qu'une commando d'aimables zozos écolos a pu pénétrer dans une centrale sans rencontrer de gros problèmes. Ca laisse rêveur...
Là, j'avoue qu'ils ont dépassé mes peurs les plus folles...


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2012)

Des équipements mis à la disposition des Roms de Lille ?


----------



## subsole (17 Août 2012)

=> Clic

Selon Ayrault, "la France n'est pas en récession", ça me fait peur 0&#8212;O.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2012)

Un chat apporte de la drogue aux détenus d'une prison.


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Au chiotte... Bill Gates...



Y a plus qu'à espérer qu'elles ne plantent pas et régurgitent la merde 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h55 ----------




BlackMatt a dit:


> Un chat apporte de la drogue aux détenus d'une prison.



Et voilà, pas de peine de prison ni de travaux d'intérêt général pour le minou... on voit que la "gauche" est au pouvoir, ça sent le laxisme à plein nez. Et quand il récidivera on dira que "oui mais bon on a voulu lui donner une seconde chance de chat toussa toussa" 

À QUAND DES CHATS BRAQUEURS ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Déjà que pour les viols, les viols en réunions, les bagarres, les vols et j'en passe, on leur passe tout !  Continuons comme ça et demain c'est nous qui boufferont des croquettes et chieront dans des caisses nauséabondes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et s'il avait été blanc, on aurait pas précisé sa couleur, comme pour les Maghrébins quoi !!


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> Un chat apporte de la drogue aux détenus d'une prison.


Je crois que j'ai trouvé un de ces clients :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Et voilà, pas de peine de prison ni de travaux d'intérêt général pour le minou... on voit que la "gauche" est au pouvoir, ça sent le laxisme à plein nez. Et quand il récidivera on dira que "oui mais bon on a voulu lui donner une seconde chance de chat toussa toussa"
> 
> À QUAND DES CHATS BRAQUEURS ??
> 
> ...



Bah, de toutes façons les chats, c'est vraiment des branleurs ! 

[YOUTUBE]XkOYGrZQqmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Bah, de toutes façons les chats, c'est vraiment des branleurs !



:mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2012)

Je confirme mon chat est un gros branleur


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2012)

Je connais des chattes qui sont de bonnes branleuses.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je connais des chattes qui sont de bonnes branleuses.



Et des chattes qui convoient de la drogue aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je connais des chattes qui sont de bonnes branleuses.


:love:

Le chat c'est l'animal que j'apprécie.:love:J'aimerai en avoir un mais j'ai trop peu d'espace.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je connais des chattes qui sont de bonnes branleuses.



Et bien, moi, j'en connais une qui les distribue, les branlées aux matous présomptueux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Bah, de toutes façons les chats, c'est vraiment des branleurs !



La preuve par l'image :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La preuve par l'image :



Le pauvre. L'obésité ne touche pas que les êtres humains...


" Hank " le chat candidat au sénat americain


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2012)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et bien, moi, j'en connais une qui les distribue, les branlées aux matous présomptueux.



Laisse-le faire le malin


----------



## silvio (20 Août 2012)

Je le savais que les modos de Macgé étaient des vendus :

http://korben.info/techniques-secretes-controler-forums-opinion-publique.html

"Il est important de bien insister et de continuellement manuvrer pour  obtenir un poste de modérateur sur le forum. Une fois cette position  obtenue, le forum peut être efficacement et discrètement contrôlé en  supprimant les posts non favorables"


----------



## Powerdom (20 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La preuve par l'image :



ça sent pas un peu le photo montage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> ça sent pas un peu le photo montage ?



Pas à ma connaissance, c'est une photo prise dans une clinique vétérinaire, pour ce que j'en sais. Tiens, voici un exemple de photomontage :




Sur la photo originale, ils étaient à poil, draps et vêtements ont été ajoutés !


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2012)

J'adore quand un "homme" politique se permet de livrer sa propre analyse médicale sur un sujet qu'il ne maitrise vraisemblablement pas, surtout pour en faire une théorie aussi abjecte et immonde.

Un opposant à l'IVG qui nous trouve un nouvel argument pour justifier son refus fait aux femmes d'avorter.

Genre il dit que si tu t'es faite violer, et que tu es enceinte, c'est qu'en fait tu voulais bien faire l'amour et que dans le cas contraire, un mécanisme "magique" ferait que ton corps serait capable de rejeter cette futur grossesse non désirée.

C'est beau d'arriver à de si hautes responsabilités en sortant des trucs aussi débiles, c'est vraiment effrayant, exactement comme les créationistes, d'ailleurs il doit en faire partie je pense.

EMPATHIE  « Un véritable viol provoque rarement une grossesse », affirme un candidat républicain au Sénat


----------



## Berthold (21 Août 2012)

Eh oui&#8230; un de nos président (je tairai pudiquement son nom) a lancé le test de franchouillardise pour les candidats à nationalisation. Il serait temps d'instaurer le test de culture générale minimale (y compris des notions de santé, donc) pour nos candidats à toute élection nationale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Il serait temps d'instaurer le test de culture générale minimale (y compris des notions de santé, donc) pour nos candidats à toute élection nationale.



Tu es à côté de la plaque, là, ici, ce ne sont pas les USA, on n'a pas le phénomène du "rêve américain", on n'a jamais vu un OS de chez Renault sortir de sa condition et devenir président ! Tous nos élus sont soit médecins (pour une moitié d'entre eux), soit avocats (pour une moitié d'entre eux) soit dermatologue (pour la moitié d'entre eux qui a fait "science peau"), soit technocrate (pour la dernière moitié d'entre eux qui sort de l'ENA). Si après des cursus pareils (entre bac+5 et bac+7), ils ont un problème d'inculture, où vas tu trouver des gens à au moins bac+15 pour pouvoir évaluer les résultats de tes tests ? :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> on n'a jamais vu un OS de chez Renault sortir de sa condition et devenir président !



Certes. Cependant, il y a eu un "de la base" devenu premier ministre. Sans doute l'exception qui confirme la règle.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

On a bien un agriculteur, issu de la base, qui est devenu conseiller fédéral 
On en avait un, qui était ferblantier ...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> On a bien un agriculteur, issu de la base, qui est devenu conseiller fédéral
> On en avait un, qui était ferblantier ...



Tu parles à une majorité de Français, ici je te fais remarquer. Je sens un brin de condescendance dans tes propos.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu parles à une majorité de Français, ici je te fais remarquer. Je sens un brin de condescendance dans tes propos.



C'est juste pour comparer ... y a pas que les USA ... n'oublie pas les francophones :hein: 
Et pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, je suis né français, expatrié après mon service militaire


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est juste pour comparer ... y a pas que les USA ... n'oublie pas les francophones :hein:



Je me demande si tu comprends toi-même ce que tu écris

Ah ben en fait, non.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es à côté de la plaque, là, ici, ce ne sont pas les USA, on n'a pas le phénomène du "rêve américain", on n'a jamais vu un OS de chez Renault sortir de sa condition et devenir président ! Tous nos élus sont soit médecins (pour une moitié d'entre eux), soit avocats (pour une moitié d'entre eux) soit dermatologue (pour la moitié d'entre eux qui a fait "science peau"), soit technocrate (pour la dernière moitié d'entre eux qui sort de l'ENA). Si après des cursus pareils (entre bac+5 et bac+7), ils ont un problème d'inculture, où vas tu trouver des gens à au moins bac+15 pour pouvoir évaluer les résultats de tes tests ? :hein:



Monory avait été garagiste.
Cela dit, c'est amusant, tu as plus de gens de gauche qui viennent de familles de la haute bourgeoisie que de gens de droite... (oui, je sais, on fait mieux comme site de référence :rateau: )


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Monory avait été garagiste.
> Cela dit, c'est amusant, tu as plus de gens de gauche qui viennent de familles de la haute bourgeoisie que de gens de droite... (oui, je sais, on fait mieux comme site de référence :rateau: )


Tiens, à propos, quel métier, quel vrai métier a bien pu exercer l'actuel Président ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Août 2012)

En ce moment, c'est chômeur non ?


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Tiens, à propos, quel métier, quel vrai métier a bien pu exercer l'actuel Président ?



wikipedia est ton ami : auditeur à la cour des comptes, maitre de conférences à l'IEP


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes. Cependant, il y a eu un "de la base" devenu premier ministre. Sans doute l'exception qui confirme la règle.



Sans doute, mais tu as vu comme il a fini :mouais:



Anonyme a dit:


> On a bien un agriculteur, issu de la base, qui est devenu conseiller fédéral
> On en avait un, qui était ferblantier ...



Les suisses et les belges ça compte pas ! 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Monory avait été garagiste.



Ça ne m'étonne pas, tous des escrocs, ces garagistes ! 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cela dit, c'est amusant, tu as plus de gens de gauche qui viennent de familles de la haute bourgeoisie que de gens de droite... (oui, je sais, on fait mieux comme site de référence :rateau: )



Ben ça prouve bien que lorsqu'on reçoit (et assimile) un minimum d'éducation, on ne peut plus être de droite ! :hein:


----------



## inkclub (21 Août 2012)

Un câble sous-marin ultra-performant a été déployé entre Tokyo et Singapour, lundi 20 août. Son utilité ? Faire gagner trois millisecondes à la transmission des ordres de bourse passés par les ordinateurs.


http://www.bfmbusiness.com/article/...âble-pour-le-trading-à-haute-fréquence-177554


bon le temps de lire l'article vous avez perdu plusieurs millions d'euros


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça prouve bien que lorsqu'on reçoit (et assimile) un minimum d'éducation, on ne peut plus être de droite ! :hein:



Non, ça prouve qu'on ne peut être socialiste que quand on est déconnecté de la réalité du monde du travail...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les suisses et les belges ça compte pas !



Compris ... C'est clair comme de l'eau de roche


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, ça prouve qu'on ne peut être socialiste que quand on est déconnecté de la réalité du monde du travail...:rateau:



Pas du tout, ça prouve juste qu'on peut être riche et avoir assez de conscience pour admettre qu'en ce monde, il n'est pas normal que l'homme soit moins important que l'argent !


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> wikipedia est ton ami : auditeur à la cour des comptes, maitre de conférences à l'IEP


Conseiller à la Cour des Comptes - merci l'INA

Un métier comme serrurier, boulanger, éleveur de moutons, marin pêcheur, maçon... ?


----------



## subsole (21 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ça prouve juste qu'on peut être riche et avoir assez de conscience pour admettre qu'en ce monde, il n'est pas normal que l'homme soit moins important que l'argent !


Lorsqu'on accorde trop d'importance à l'argent, alors on trouve l'argent plus important que l'homme.


----------



## Romuald (21 Août 2012)

C'est la canicule qui vous fait chauffer les neurones à ce point ?


----------



## subsole (21 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la canicule qui vous fait chauffer les neurones à ce point ?



 Coupe ta clim.


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la canicule qui vous fait chauffer les neurones à ce point ?



Ah, toi aussi tu trouves ?

Ouff, me voilà rassuré.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, ça prouve juste qu'on peut être riche et avoir assez de conscience pour admettre qu'en ce monde, il n'est pas normal que l'homme soit moins important que l'argent !



Oui, c'est ce que je disais. :rateau:
Etre riche et considérer qu'avoir de l'argent, c'est mal, c'est pas un discours de mec qui court après le fric...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je disais. :rateau:
> Etre riche et considérer qu'avoir de l'argent, c'est mal, c'est pas un discours de mec qui court après le fric...



C'est pas "avoir de l'argent", qui est mal, c'est "considérer que l'argent est la chose la plus importante dans la vie" qui est mal, c'est ça, qui maintient un nombre de plus en plus grand de gens dans la misère dans notre pays, parce que certains considèrent que "gagner plus" est prioritaire sur "permettre aux gens qu'on emploie de pouvoir vivre de leur travail". Ce qu'on reproche à ces gens là, c'est pas de vouloir leur part du gâteau, mais de vouloir leur part plus un énorme morceau de la part des autres !


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2012)

et si on passait à autre chose ?


----------



## golf (21 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> et si on passait à autre chose ?


On me sollicite


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2012)

[soupir]


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XWkMgCCdBI


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...qui est mal...qui est mal...on reproche...ces gens là



Oui, monsieur le curé.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Août 2012)

J'en ai profité pour revisionner celui-là ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas "avoir de l'argent", qui est mal, c'est "considérer que l'argent est la chose la plus importante dans la vie" qui est mal, c'est ça, qui maintient un nombre de plus en plus grand de gens dans la misère dans notre pays, parce que certains considèrent que "gagner plus" est prioritaire sur "permettre aux gens qu'on emploie de pouvoir vivre de leur travail".



Va expliquer ça à un mec qui touche 700 par mois et qui galère pour trouver le fric pour boucler son mois...




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qu'on reproche à ces gens là, c'est pas de vouloir leur part du gâteau, mais de vouloir leur part plus un énorme morceau de la part des autres !



Et sinon, des poncifs éculés, t'en as d'autres ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Va expliquer ça à un mec qui touche 700 par mois et qui galère pour trouver le fric pour boucler son mois...



Et celui là, combien de salariés crois tu qu'il emploie ?  C'est pas de lui que je te parle, mais de celui qui le condamne à cette situation en rognant sur les salaires pour mieux engraisser les actionnaires !



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et sinon, des poncifs éculés, t'en as d'autres ?



Ce n'est pas un poncif éculé, c'est de l'actualité, entre les entreprises qui déménagent en douce, dans le dos des salariés pour filer pendant le WE dans un pays à bas coût de MO, non pas pour limiter des pertes, mais juste pour augmenter les bénéfices, et celles qui mettent des dizaines-centaines-milliers (rayer les mentions inutiles) de salariés sur le carreau en fermant des sites bénéficiaires parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas les dits bénéfices assez juteux, on en a quasiment tous les jours aux JT !


----------



## Nephou (22 Août 2012)

Dîtes, les dialogues de sourds sont quotidiens dans le monde, certes, mais de là à en faire une _actualité_&#8230;

z&#8217;êtes un tantinet lassants vous savez ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h34 ----------

Au passage, votre propension à tous les deux à vouloir avoir le dernier mot donne à vos _échanges_ pour toute destination un mur.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2012)

Prout

http://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...t-si-l-imitation-soutenait-l-innovation-.html


----------



## Le docteur (22 Août 2012)

Le poncif éculé, c'est le petit gars de droite qui  ne pense qu'à gagner plein de thunes qui te brandit le spectre du type qu'à pas une thune pour appuyer son argumentation sur le mode du "respecte les pauvres que je crée, ne crache pas sur le fric, tu les insulte, eux qui n'en ont pas"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

Dans le même registre il y a le très fameux : comment ose-tu te plaindre de tes conditions de travail, tu insulte les mecs qui bossent aux 3 x 8 (... qui eux-mêmes insultent les employés de FoxConn s'ils se plaignent, qui eux-mêmes insultent les esclaves) ?!?
Etrangement vous constaterez que ce genre de réflexions viennent souvent de types à horaires de bureau, RTT and co... rarement d'un type qui fait les fameux 3 x 8.
Parfois aussi ça vient de jeunes loups qui pensent qu'ils vont bouffer le monde entier, mais c'est plus rare, parce qu'ils sont plus rares...


----------



## Madalvée (22 Août 2012)

Les pontifes enculés, y'en a pas vraiment, ces pratiques se limitent aux cardinaux.


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2012)

mouaih&#8230; je n'ose pas demander qui, ici, a jamais travaillé dans l'industrie, qui a jamais travaillé "posté".


vous êtes globalement ridicules, chacun à sa façon.


----------



## Nephou (22 Août 2012)

Note pour Le docteur&#8230; j&#8217;ai pas demandé à ce qu&#8217;on remette 10 balles dans le _jukebox_.

Mais peut-être ne distingues-tu pas la couleur verte ?


----------



## Madalvée (22 Août 2012)

Remettez-vous les neurones en place avec JCVD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Remettez-vous les neurones en place avec JCVD.



'tain, l'est vraiment "pas fini", lui :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2012)

L'application qui va faire du mal à de nombreux "photographes" qui postent sur PVPBPBVPVBPVPBPVB...


----------



## Berthold (23 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'application qui va faire du mal à de nombreux "photographes" qui postent sur PVPBPBVPVBPVPBPVB...



En même temps, je ne vois pas bien l'utilité de ce genre d'applications&#8230;  &#8230; mais n'étant pas moi-même un bon photographe, ceci doit expliquer cela&#8230;





Pascal 77 a dit:


> 'tain, l'est vraiment "pas fini", lui :affraid:



Ou alors, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il fume&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2012)

La directrice d'école fan d'iPads (et très conne aussi)


----------



## inkclub (23 Août 2012)

États-unis : l'eau manque pour permettre la fracturation hydraulique


http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...la-fracturation-hydraulique_1749008_3244.html


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> En même temps, je ne vois pas bien l'utilité de ce genre d'applications   mais n'étant pas moi-même un bon photographe, ceci doit expliquer cela



Justement, ça permet de montrer que nombre de mauvais photographe essayent de faire illusion en multipliant les filtres sur des photos pourraves pour en faire un truc regardable. Ca leur rend leur côté pourrave et ça prouve qu'être un bon photographe, ce n'est pas shooter n'importe quoi n'importe comment en se disant qu'Instagram ou les filtres Photoshop en feront forcément un truc regardable.


----------



## Madalvée (23 Août 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> États-unis : l'eau manque pour permettre la fracturation hydraulique
> 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...la-fracturation-hydraulique_1749008_3244.html



Ça tombe bien, on en a trouvé dans les sous-sol d'Afrique, importer de l'eau d'Afrique vers les Etats Unis ce serait le summum du progrès. Et c'est bien ce qui va arriver


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Justement, ça permet de montrer que nombre de mauvais photographe essayent de faire illusion en multipliant les filtres sur des photos pourraves pour en faire un truc regardable. Ca leur rend leur côté pourrave et ça prouve qu'être un bon photographe, ce n'est pas shooter n'importe quoi n'importe comment en se disant qu'Instagram ou les filtres Photoshop en feront forcément un truc regardable.



*J'ai une réponse à ce post en cuisine*


----------



## momo-fr (24 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Justement, *ça permet de montrer que nombre de mauvais photographe* essayent *de faire illusion* en multipliant les filtres sur des photos pourraves pour en faire un truc regardable. Ca leur rend leur côté pourrave *et ça prouve* qu'être un bon photographe, ce n'est pas shooter n'importe quoi n'importe comment en se disant qu'Instagram ou les filtres Photoshop en feront forcément un truc regardable.


Plutôt édifiant comme analyse :mouais:


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Août 2012)

C'est quoi la différence entre un bon et un mauvais photographe ? 

Instagram c'est vraiment le truc à la con pour ceux qui like la pomme .... Comme quoi c'est pas parce que c'est gratuit que c'est bien. Je dis truc à la con parce que c'est trop à la mode de poster des photos instagram sur tête de livre ...


----------



## Madalvée (25 Août 2012)

Le bon photographe, il cadre son sujet, hop, il shoote.
Le mauvais photographe, on le reconnaît à la ronde, il cadre son sujet, il shoote. 
Mais c'est un mauvais photographe.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Août 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le bon photographe, il cadre son sujet, hop, il shoote.
> Le mauvais photographe, on le reconnaît à la ronde, il cadre son sujet, il shoote.
> Mais c'est un mauvais photographe.


----------



## Madalvée (25 Août 2012)

Des testicules pour la science


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Août 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Des testicules pour la science



Pffff Encore une info casse-c***


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Pffff Encore une info casse-c***



... et, je dirais même plus, casse b**e !


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2012)

C'est d'actualité même si ça dure dans le temps. Vous avez dit néo-colonialisme ?

Pour une poignée de coltan
Coltan, minerai de sang
Du sang dans nos portables.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2012)

*Un laser pour le partage équitable des gâteaux*

Des gauchistes geeks  ?


----------



## Madalvée (27 Août 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un laser pour le partage équitable des gâteaux*
> 
> Des gauchistes geeks  ?



Chez moi y'a toujours une ou deux gonzesses qui sont au régime et qui veulent une part plus petite que les autres, ça se paramètre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est d'actualité même si ça dure dans le temps. Vous avez dit néo-colonialisme ?
> 
> Pour une poignée de coltan
> Coltan, minerai de sang
> Du sang dans nos portables.



Ça y est, tu as jeté téléphone, ordinateur, et tous autres dispositifs électroniques, résilié tes abonnements liés ?

Il faudrait arrêter un peu de dramatiser une situation largement assez dramatique comme ça, et surtout d'en rendre responsables ceux qui ne le sont pas.

Remettons les choses en place : vu qu'il est impossible de tracer la provenance de ces métaux une fois qu'ils ne sont plus à l'état de minerais, que peuvent faire de plus les industriels, que ce qu'ils font actuellement (ils demandent à leurs fournisseurs de s'engager à ne pas utiliser ce coltan là, mais faute de moyens de contrôle, ils ne peuvent faire plus), faut-il arrêter la fabrication de tout appareil électronique (et pas que de téléphones) parce qu'actuellement, par exemple, sur les 1,8 g de coltan nécessaires à la fabrication d'un portable, 0,36g peuvent, statistiquement, venir de là ? Laisser sur le carreau les millions de gens qui vivent de la fabrication de ces appareils, laisser mourir les centaines de milliers de gens que certains de ces appareils permettent de maintenir en vie ? Renoncer aux progrès que la science permet grâce à l'utilisation de ces appareils (notamment en médecine), Revenir à un mode de vie tel qu'il était il y a plus de 300 ans (avant la révolution industrielle, parce que l'effondrement de l'économie que ça provoquerait nous obligerait à la redémarrer quasiment de zéro, cette révolution industrielle) ?

C'est un peu facile de faire culpabiliser le public en le rendant responsable de ce à quoi il ne peut rien, ça évite aux dirigeants de devoir se poser les vraies questions, comme "comment mettre fin à la corruption endémique de la région ?" ! Là, ils peuvent dire "c'est pas à nous de régler le problème, on n'y peut rien, c'est la faute du public qui achète des téléphones portables ou des consoles Microsonitendo" !


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un peu facile de faire culpabiliser le public en le rendant responsable de ce à quoi il ne peut rien, ça évite aux dirigeants de devoir se poser les vraies questions, comme "comment mettre fin à la corruption endémique de la région ?" ! Là, ils peuvent dire "c'est pas à nous de régler le problème, on n'y peut rien, c'est la faute du public qui achète des téléphones portables ou des consoles Microsonitendo" !


 
Je suis d'accord avec la fin, mon quote quoi 

Pourquoi passer d'un extrême à l'autre, tout jeter ? Non. Moins consommer ? Pourquoi pas ...  Même si l'impression première est effectivement de faire culpabiliser, il me semble moi que l'objectif premier et que le plus de monde soit au courant. Après culpabiliser .... mouais non.


----------



## inkclub (27 Août 2012)

Espagne, excuses d'un député qui s'est plaint de 5100 euros mensuels


http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-...plaint-de-ses-5-100-euros-par-mois-355923.php


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec la fin, mon quote quoi
> 
> Pourquoi passer d'un extrême à l'autre, tout jeter ? Non. Moins consommer ? Pourquoi pas ...  Même si l'impression première est effectivement de faire culpabiliser, il me semble moi que l'objectif premier et que le plus de monde soit au courant. Après culpabiliser .... mouais non.



Moins consommer &#8230; Ça va faire des chômeurs en plus, je ne suis pas adepte du consumérisme forcené (c'est même le contraire), mais dans notre société actuelle, tout est lié, si, au lieu de changer de tél tous les ans, l'ensemble des utilisateurs se mettaient à n'en changer que tous les deux ans, ce sont des dizaines de milliers de chômeurs que ça générerait, et si tu étend le phénomène à l'ensemble des produits de la société de consommation, là, ça n'est pas une crise planétaire, que ça provoquerait, c'est un collapsus économique total, la crise de la dette souveraine ou celle des subprimes, en comparaison, ça serait de la rigolade !

C'est pas le tout de vouloir changer le système, encore faut-il mettre un meilleur système en place *et* trouver une méthode de transition qui ne coûte pas la vie à 60% de la population mondiale !


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2012)

des fois, j'ai un peu le sentiment que ton unique objectif, c'est la contradiction. Le reste, le fond, peu importe mais ce qui compte, c'est de surtout ne pas être d'accord.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


> des fois, j'ai un peu le sentiment que ton unique objectif, c'est la contradiction. Le reste, le fond, peu importe mais ce qui compte, c'est de surtout ne pas être d'accord.



Non, ce qui compte, c'est "changer le monde, d'accord, mais pas n'importe comment, ni à n'importe quel prix". J'essaie d'analyser les conséquences d'une action envisagée (ici : moins consommer). Si ça n'est pas le fond, ça, alors qu'est-ce ?

Maintenant, si tu as des arguments rationnels à opposer à mon raisonnement, je suis prêt à les entendre et à les accepter, pas de problème !

Cela dit, si tout le monde était d'accord sur tout, il n'y aurait plus qu'à supprimer le forum, parce qu'il n'y aurait plus de discussion possible, donc aucun intérêt à avoir un forum de discussion !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, si tout le monde était d'accord sur tout, il n'y aurait plus qu'à supprimer le forum, parce qu'il n'y aurait plus de discussion possible, donc aucun intérêt à avoir un forum de discussion !



Hum Ça se discute !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2012)

pascal 77 a dit:


> non(&#8230



cqfd


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2012)

Bon, je crois que je vais vous laisser à votre béate unanimité, là, mais pas sans vous faire observer que dans mes contradictions, moi, j'argumente, je cherche à démontrer, on ne peut pas en dire autant de tous ici


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ce qui compte, c'est "changer le monde, d'accord, mais pas n'importe comment, ni à n'importe quel prix". J'essaie d'analyser les conséquences d'une action envisagée (ici : moins consommer). Si ça n'est pas le fond, ça, alors qu'est-ce ?
> 
> Maintenant, si tu as des arguments rationnels à opposer à mon raisonnement, je suis prêt à les entendre et à les accepter, pas de problème !



Tu ne tiens aucun raisonnement, en tout cas rationnel, tu contredis pour contredire. 

Le message initial visait simplement à informer du problème de l'exploitation du coltan, enième ressource naturelle dont l'exploitation continue de déstabiliser un continent. 

Mais il fallait que tu réagisses, donc bam, le coup du "stop, t'a qu'a arrêter de consommer pendant que tu y es"

Sur ce, un quidam suggère que ce ne serait pas non plus idiot de moins consommer et bam "attention malheureux, tu vas faire des chômeurs" à travers un raisonnement pour le moins étrange.

Je te proposerais bien, dans un excès de naïveté et d'angélisme, qu'on se mette au moins d'accord sur le fait qu'il y ait moins de chômeurs serait bien mais je crains que tu ne me dises "oulà, malheureux, tu n'y penses même pas, cela augmenterait la demande de coltan".

Donc faisons simple et rebouclons: l'exploitation du coltan, c'est bien.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, si tout le monde était d'accord sur tout, il n'y aurait plus qu'à supprimer le forum, parce qu'il n'y aurait plus de discussion possible, donc aucun intérêt à avoir un forum de discussion !



En même temps, tu n'es tellement d'accord sur rien qu'on ne voit pas en quoi la discussion est possible. 

Bref, change pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je crois que je vais vous laisser à votre béate unanimité, là, mais pas sans vous faire observer que dans mes contradictions, moi, j'argumente, je cherche à démontrer, on ne peut pas en dire autant de tous ici



C'est pas l'humilité qui t'étouffe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Tu ne tiens aucun raisonnement, en tout cas rationnel, tu contredis pour contredire.
> 
> Le message initial visait simplement à informer du problème de l'exploitation du coltan, enième ressource naturelle dont l'exploitation continue de déstabiliser un continent.
> 
> ...



Tu mélanges tout, là : oui, l'exploitation du coltan, c'est bien, ce qui est mal, c'est la corruption dans ces régions, qui ne produise que 20% de la production mondiale, dont les 4/5 sont clean. Ma réaction tenait lieu au fait qu'on cherche à culpabiliser le consommateur qui n'y est pour rien, alors qu'on ne fait rien pour lutter contre la corruption !

Quant à mon raisonnement sur le chômage (à l'échelle mondiale, mais surtout dans la 1/3 monde), je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étrange, si tu divise par deux la consommation mondiale de produits technologiques, que crois tu qu'il va se passer au niveau de l'industrie ? 



yvos a dit:


> En même temps, tu n'es tellement d'accord sur rien qu'on ne voit pas en quoi la discussion est possible.



En tout cas, avec ça, c'est clair que je ne suis pas d'accord, mais entre ne pas être d'accord sur tout, et n'être d'accord sur rien, qui de nous deux exagère, là ?



yvos a dit:


> C'est pas l'humilité qui t'étouffe.



Non, mais moi, au moins, je peux concevoir qu'on ne soit pas d'accord avec moi, sans pour autant prétendre pour autant à ce que mes contradicteurs ne soient d'accord sur rien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2012)

Cet échange épistolaire m'amène à une réflexion sur le "doute" en général.

Certains savent (ou croient savoir) et le moindre doute est exclu de leurs assertions ... c'est LA vérité, point barre !!!

Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "L'orgueil repousse le doute tandis que la raison l'accueille" ...

C'est tellement vrai ... et j'espère encore pouvoir douter de nombreuses années !:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "L'orgueil repousse le doute tandis que la raison l'accueille" ...



Sans doute pas le même que celui qui a dit "de la discussion jaillit la lumière", en tout cas !


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu mélanges tout, là : oui, l'exploitation du coltan, c'est bien, ce qui est mal, c'est la corruption dans ces régions, qui ne produise que 20% de la production mondiale, dont les 4/5 sont clean. Ma réaction tenait lieu au fait qu'on cherche à culpabiliser le consommateur qui n'y est pour rien, alors qu'on ne fait rien pour lutter contre la corruption !



Je ne mélange rien du tout mais tu comprends ce que tu veux comprendre de mon message. Du reste, je ne vois rien de culpabilisant dans les liens mis à l'origine. C'est de l'information, qui se focalise d'ailleurs sur le commerce du coltan comme toutes les autres matières premières sensibles. 
Toujours utile de savoir d'une partie des produits de consommation a priori anodins sont produits à partir de filière pas toujours très propres. C'est pas nouveau, mais ce n'est pas inutile. Par contre, sous entendre qu'il faudrait lutter contre la corruption plutôt que d'informer est ridicule car les deux ne sont pas antithétiques. 




> Quant à mon raisonnement sur le chômage (à l'échelle mondiale, mais surtout dans la 1/3 monde), je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étrange, si tu divise par deux la consommation mondiale de produits technologiques, que crois tu qu'il va se passer au niveau de l'industrie ?



C'est tout à fait étrange car c'est toi qui lance une hypothèse, celle de la division de la consommation par deux (personne ici n'a évoqué un tel scénario ici), pour brosser un schéma cataclysmique des conséquences d'une baisse de la consommation. C'est un procédé intellectuel intéressant, que j'appellerai raisonnement par l'absurde absurde  

Bref. T'as raison


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> []
> Certains savent (ou croient savoir) et le moindre doute est exclu de leurs assertions ... c'est LA vérité, point barre !!!
> 
> Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "L'orgueil repousse le doute tandis que la raison l'accueille" ...
> []



Certes.  

Pourtant, nous avons aussi besoin de certitudes. Peut-être faudrait-il alors préciser que lorsque certains faits sont solidement établis, en douter au nom de lesprit critique peut, dans certains cas, devenir une facilité, ou une méthode de manipulation. Le scepticisme aussi a son dogmatisme. Ce ne sont pas les certitudes en elles-mêmes, me semble-t-il, qui sont néfastes, sinon celles que fonde la science seraient tout autant à bannir, mais lesprit de système qui se tapit parfois derrière elles._Je voudrais demander au lecteur denvisager favorablement une doctrine qui peut, je le crains, paraître extrêmement paradoxale et subversive. La doctrine en question est la suivante : il nest pas désirable de croire en une proposition lorsquil ny a aucune raison de penser quelle est vraie. _

Bertrand Russell, _Sceptical Essays_
​


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2012)

J'comprend rien, je raconte tant de conneries ?? :hosto::bebe::casse:

Au Sri Lanka, n'embrassez pas qui vous voulez


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Pourtant, nous avons aussi besoin de certitudes.



_La seule certitude que j'ai, c'est d'être dans le doute. P Desproges_

Citation pour citation...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2012)

Le minibla a disparu 



/mode interrogation : les MIB sont en train de corriger le bug des couleurs sous Safari ?  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute pas le même que celui qui a dit "de la discussion jaillit la lumière", en tout cas !



Tu devrais en parler à Arnaud Montebourg! 
ça lui éviterait de relancer la filière nucléaire au profit d'une source d'énergie inépuisable (que ce soit au sein du PS ou de certains de ces forums...)


----------



## patlek (28 Août 2012)

"source d" energie inepuisable"?  Le soleil?? Le vent??

Présenté comme çà évidement, tout parait super hyper simple.

Ce qui est loin d' etre le cas.

Le jour ou on trouverat un moyen de stockage pour l' électricité, et un moyen de stockage de quantité massive, ce jour là, la donne serat différente, mais on en est pas là.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2012)

Les religions prêchent l'amour, c'est bien connu... Mais sans les poils


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2012)

patlek a dit:


> "source d" energie inepuisable"?  Le soleil?? Le vent??...



Non je parlais de la "discussion", puisque quelqu'un a dit "de la discussion nait la lumière!"


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> L'équipage d'Air France fait la quête dans l'avion pour faire le plein à Damas
> 
> Dérouté en Syrie car il était trop dangereux d'atterrir à Beyrouth, l'avion avait besoin de faire le plein avant de gagner Chypre. Mais la compagnie n'ayant pas de compte à Damas, l'équipage a commencé à faire la quête auprès des passagers avant de trouver une autre solution.
> 
> ...



Le déroulé complet de ce vol complètement ubuesque


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2012)

Mesdames ne lisez pas....

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/societe/article/406270/la-greve-du-sexe-un-moyen-efficace.html


----------



## Le docteur (29 Août 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les religions prêchent l'amour, c'est bien connu... Mais sans les poils



J'ai été super déçu...

Ceci dit je l'avais déjà lu. De vrais hooligans, les gars...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Certes.
> 
> Pourtant, nous avons aussi besoin de certitudes. Peut-être faudrait-il alors préciser que lorsque certains faits sont solidement établis, en douter au nom de l&#8217;esprit critique peut, dans certains cas, devenir une facilité, ou une méthode de manipulation. Le scepticisme aussi a son dogmatisme. Ce ne sont pas les certitudes en elles-mêmes, me semble-t-il, qui sont néfastes, sinon celles que fonde la science seraient tout autant à bannir, mais l&#8217;esprit de système qui se tapit parfois derrière elles._Je voudrais demander au lecteur d&#8217;envisager favorablement une doctrine qui peut, je le crains, paraître extrêmement paradoxale et subversive. La doctrine en question est la suivante : il n&#8217;est pas désirable de croire en une proposition lorsqu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a aucune raison de penser qu&#8217;elle est vraie. _
> 
> ...


On pourrait se demander aussi jusqu'où il faut pousser cette croyance en des faits "solidement établis". J'ai vu des gens dirent d'énormes conneries au nom de faits "solidement établis". Je n'irais pas douter pour douter de choses que, pragmatiquement, j'ai plutôt tendance à estimer devoir croire. Mais je n'irais pas dire que je _sais_ quoi que ce soit tant que je n'ai pas, par moi-même saisi exactement comment ça fonctionnait. Par contre, quand je l'ai fait, je ne me gêne pas. Idem quand je sais qu'en face j'ai un raisonnement mal formé.
Je m'inquiète beaucoup en ce moment de la manière dont la science est vue par le commun, et parfois même par ceux qui y ont affaire dans leur boulot. Le fétichisme de l'expérience dont on fait preuve dans l'enseignement des sciences me semble parfois débile (tout particulièrement quand il aboutit à sacrifier des bestioles pour que le gamin "voit par lui-même"). A l'inverse j'entends trop souvent des gens parler de "scientifiquement prouvé" pour parler de faits à propos desquels on a, quand on regarde la chose de près, plutôt affaire à un gros empirisme mal dégrossi et quelques croyances béates en la valeur d'une théorie.
J'ai assez souvent gueulé sur les ravages causés par les antidépresseurs qu'on persiste à considérer comme utiles, croyance qu'une méta-analyse plus si récente a pourtant largement remis en question. Quand on regarde les bizarreries contenus dans les conclusions de ceux qui ont mené cette méta-analyse, ça rappelle qu'à chaque fois qu'on a collecté des "faits" on a toujours un travail d&#8217;interprétation à faire, qui peut parfois s'avérer... étonnant...
Je vous ai déjà aussi parlé de l'affaire des "cinq fruits et cinq légumes" ???


----------



## Gwen (30 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je vous ai déjà aussi parlé de l'affaire des "cinq fruits et cinq légumes" ???



Non, pas à ma connaissance. Mais bon, je doute que tes conclusions aillent dans le sens de celles du gouvernement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2012)

*Les prisonniers de substitution, une tradition tenace en Chine*

Riches et puissants peuvent échapper à l'incarcération en engageant une doublure qui purgera leur peine à leur place.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Il serait digne de mieux payer les enseignants ça sent l'excuse


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je vous ai déjà aussi parlé de l'affaire des "cinq fruits et cinq légumes" ???


Celle-ci ?

[YOUTUBE]HvJJ_NwPWp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2012)

*Étudier le caca de panda pour développer de nouveaux biocarburants*

Ou comment l'humanité va sortir de la merde grâce au caca de panda.


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2012)

Irez-vous acheter vos vêtements chez Hitler ?


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Irez-vous acheter vos vêtements chez Hitler ?



Il vendent des tenues pour Barbie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Irez-vous acheter vos vêtements chez Hitler ?



Certainement pas si c'est pour s'habiller comme ça


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2012)

ah noooonnnn, je pensais plutôt à ça :






ou comme  doudou&#8230;







des articles pour enfants, quoi.


----------



## Tuncurry (31 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> ...la suspension de l'accès à internet me semble une sanction disproportionnée face au but recherché.




Ouf!, on va pouvoir revenir aux sanctions légales d'avant Hadopi, prévues par l'article L335-2 du code de la propriété intellectuelle français, soit jusqu'à 5 ans de prison et 500 000  d'amende...


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ouf!, on va pouvoir revenir aux sanctions légales d'avant Hadopi, prévues par l'article L335-2 du code de la propriété intellectuelle français, soit jusqu'à 5 ans de prison et 500 000 &#8364; d'amende...



Attention, ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, mais Aurélie Filippetti (Ministre de la Culture et de la communication).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2012)

*Visitez Moscou, ses monuments et ses lance-missiles*

Voici ce que l'on peut apercevoir sur une affiche publicitaire de l'Aeroflot actuellement affichée en Belgique et représentant une vue aérienne des environs immédiats du Kremlin :





C'est vrai que ça donne envie, si on aime le matériel militaire du moins


----------



## inkclub (2 Septembre 2012)

L'etat vole au secours du crédit immobilier de France


http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...credit-immobilier-de-france_1754514_3234.html



Son ancien numéro 1 à reçu 1,5 million d'euros d'indemnité de licenciement

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...-du-cif-a-touche-15-million-d-indemnites.html


----------



## boodou (4 Septembre 2012)

Apple bosse pour le FBI ?

Ah tiens ... Mon iPhone vibre ...


----------



## subsole (4 Septembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> Apple bosse pour le FBI ?
> 
> Ah tiens ... Mon iPhone vibre ...


Le mien aussi ........  
En même temps ce type doit être un newbe pour utiliser un ordinateur portable Dell Vostro. 
Bin, non ce portable appartiendrait à l'agent spécial Christopher Stangl qui officirait au bureau new-yorkais du FBI spécialisé dans la "cyber-action". :rateau:
_"L'acronyme "NCFTA" pourrait faire référence à la "National Cyber-Forensics & Training Alliance" (l'Alliance nationale de cyber-investigation et de formation). Un organisme qui met en commun les ressources des différentes polices américaines et du secteur privé. *Il a pour mission "d'identifier, réduire et neutraliser la cybercriminalité*"_ :sick:

Ça va finir par descendre la AAPL.


----------



## Madalvée (4 Septembre 2012)

Le monde est sauvé : l'Amérique a la solution ultime contre la sécheresse


----------



## 314-r (4 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le monde est sauvé : l'Amérique a la solution ultime contre la sécheresse



Totally fucked !  je suis vert !

Vivement que les taupes mutent, qu'on rigole !!! 

En même temps, (rien à voir ou presque,) ça me fait penser aux retransmissions de matchs de rugby durant lesquels les joueurs prenaient la couleur de la pub peinte anamorphiquement sur le terrain jusqu'à finir tous de la même couleur, comme un avant-goût de troisième mi-temps... 

Bientôt on ne pourra plus discerner les gamins qui jouent sur la pelouse des vrais extraterrestres... car il n'y a pas de raison pour que les martiens ne viennent pas les visiter à leur tour...


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Septembre 2012)

A bicyclette....
http://www.lavenir.net/article/detail.aspx?articleid=DMF20120904_00200556


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2012)

Mireille Mathieu condamne les Pussy Riot


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2012)

*Bande de nazes*


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Mireille Mathieu condamne les Pussy Riot



Mais, elle est pas morte ? elle doit avoir au moins 136 ans !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2012)

CHUCK NORRIS APPELLE LES CHRÉTIENS ÉVANGÉLIQUES À NE PAS VOTER OBAMA

À la place d'Obama, je laisserais tout tomber séance tenante.


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2012)

et pas une ligne sur Fessenheim ? rhôôô


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2012)

Fesse quoi ?!


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2012)

&#9883; fesses nues .D


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> CHUCK NORRIS APPELLE LES CHRÉTIENS ÉVANGÉLIQUES À NE PAS VOTER OBAMA
> 
> À la place d'Obama, je laisserais tout tomber scéance tenante.



Les Américains mettent les bulletins où ils veullent...et c'est souvent dans l'urne

Presque C. NORRIS


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais, elle est pas morte ? elle doit avoir au moins 136 ans !!!



Pas tout à fait, mais elle s'en rapproche :affraid:


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Mireille Mathieu condamne les Pussy Riot



Finalement, on se contentera de 999 colombes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2012)

Stoppez les rotatives !

Sccop !

http://frenchweb.fr/carre-de-boeuf-...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+frenchweb+(FrenchWeb.fr)

Surtout moi ce qui me fait halluciner c'est le prix moyen du panier : 100 !

"Cay la Crise" à ce qu'on dit...

Voilà...

Bon appétit bien sûr !

Cdt...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

Alerte sur les routes avant une "course" pour millionnaires dans l'Ouest ... au boulot ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Alerte sur les routes avant une "course" pour millionnaires dans l'Ouest ... au boulot ...



Merci, mais on était déjà au courant depuis hier !


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Bande de nazes*





Anonyme a dit:


> Alerte sur les routes avant une "course" pour millionnaires dans l'Ouest ... au boulot ...



redondance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h05 ----------

Du coup, je fais doublon avec P77 :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup, je fais doublon avec P77 :afraid:



Ça va, on te reconnaît encore


----------



## inkclub (6 Septembre 2012)

prochaine étape, le retour de l'esclavage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------

après la pluie le jour de son élection, la foudre qui a touché son avion, Marseille : le plafond s'effondre dans le bureau du préfet de police

hollande est il maudit ?


----------



## daffyb (6 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Stoppez les rotatives !
> 
> Sccop !
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas ce qui te fait "halluciner".
Je passe par une AMAP à coté de chez moi pour tout ce qui est viande et je lâche environ 100euros quand je récupère un colis, qui me dure un certain temps.
100 euros peu équivaloir à 10 kg de viande. 
Et "cay la crise" mais faut bien bouffer quand même et la merde, c'est pas bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Marseille : le plafond s'effondre dans le bureau du préfet de police



Ça va bien avec le reste... [SIZE=-1]Même à la Préfecture ça ne correctionne plus, ça    disperse ... ça ventile... [/SIZE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Mireille Mathieu condamne les Pussy Riot



"Une erreur ne devient pas une vérité parce que    tout le monde y croit"


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2012)

Suite des péripéties de la bande de nazes... Et pandanslagueule


----------



## Madalvée (6 Septembre 2012)

Trop souriant dans le métro il finit en garde à vue


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2012)

Hadopi petit joueur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Trop souriant dans le métro il finit en garde à vue



Faut dire aussi qu'être aimable et souriant dans le métro, c'est franchement suspect, la norme, dans les transports parisiens, c'est faire la gueule et être agressif, les gens qui ne se comportent pas comme ça, on devrait les faire interner direct pour 20 ans, sans procès !


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2012)

c'est surtout un gros fake, cet article. Non pas qu'on soit aimable dans le métro parisien, loin de là, mais bon, là, c'est grotesque.


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> c'est surtout un gros fake, cet article. Non pas qu'on soit aimable dans le métro parisien, loin de là, mais bon, là, c'est grotesque.


Ben déjà, rien que le nom du site&#8230;


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ben déjà, rien que le nom du site



en même temps, s'ils disent l'inverse du fi-ga-ro c'est pas forcément débile


----------



## Madalvée (6 Septembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> c'est surtout un gros fake, cet article. Non pas qu'on soit aimable dans le métro parisien, loin de là, mais bon, là, c'est grotesque.



Certes, mais il suffit de voir les autres news de ce site pour s'en rendre compte :rateau::love:


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2012)

L'article en lui même suffit. Par contre, les réactions font rêver


----------



## subsole (7 Septembre 2012)

Le Retail Store Apple de Temecula (Californie), attaqué à la voiture bélier.












http://www.macrumors.com/2012/09/06...reportedly-smashed-by-car-merchandise-stolen/

----











http://tech-shizzle.com/2012/09/06/breaking-apple-store-temecula-driven-ainto-by-car/


----------



## Madalvée (7 Septembre 2012)

Et c'est un vendeur de "windows" qui va en profiter


----------



## subsole (7 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et c'est un vendeur de "windows" qui va en profiter&#8230;



Ou la vengence de Samsung ?


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2012)

Bernard Arnault demande la nationalité ......


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2012)

Sea Shepherd et Paul Watson  Comment ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bernard Arnault demande la nationalité ......



C'est pas pour les impôts qu'il dit !! Il aime la bière et son arrière arrière arrière grand père de côté de l'oncle de son arrière grand-mère était Belge.

Salaire annuel, près de 11 millions d'euros, fortune perso estimée à 47 milliard d'euros. 

Un classique troll lu dans les réactions du monde, toujours aussi drôle, pathétique et agaçant :


> Il a bien raison !!!! En plus de payer beaucoup d'impôts, les riches se font cracher dessus...moi aussi je vais faire pareil, non pas à cause des taxes, mais parce que j'en ai marre d'être insulté et pointé du doigt que la situation de la France est due à notre soi-disant cupidité. Comme disait Balavoine, il ne suffit pas d'être pauvre pour être honnête. La France n'aime pas les gens fortunés et qui ont réussi, autant aller là où on est désiré.



Quand on cite Balavoine aussi... ah la réussite, l'argent, oui tous les français le jalousent, ils le haïssent même, lui feraient du mal s'ils le pouvaient... il doit bien en souffrir le pauvre homme, il doit en plus se faire bien du soucis. Il s'était exilé 3 ans aux USA lors de l'élection de Mitran..., là il veut pas qu'on lui prenne 75 % de son argent, cet argent qu'il a évidemment gagné tout seul, sans ses abeilles payées au minimum syndical.

Et nous on imagine bien ce qu'on pourrait faire si on touchait l'argent de l'euro million... ce mec tu augmentes sa fortune perso de 10 millions d'euros, c'est comme si toi tu touchais la prime pour l'emploi. On va saluer sa grande charité parce qu'il fait des dons de 500 000 &#8364; par ci par là mais ça équivaut à la même chose que quand toi tu donnes 50 centimes à un clodo.

Oui ce mec est un pilleur, c'est l'argent des citoyens sur lequel il assoit son cul dégueulasse, pour accumuler une telle fortune (en proportion hein) jadis il aurait fallu raser tous les villages, piller tous les villageois, tout en violant, tuant et autres joyeusetés car c'est aussi un dur labeur. Mais maintenant c'est plus la peine, c'est propre, c'est clean et si tu y retrouves quelque chose à dire, c'est que t'es jaloux, que t'avais faire comme lui.

Il a de l'argent pour 100 générations, 1000 ? Il en veut encore combien comme ça ? Ça pourrait pas être reconnue comme une maladie ? Mais non bien sûr, au début c'est très très dur de monter son empire, mais une fois qu'il est mis en place, que la machine est bien huilée et rodée, ça marche tout seul et là ça envoi du gros, l'argent coule à flot et toi t'as plus à faire grand chose si ce n'est rassurer les actionnaires.

Il voudrait pas redistribuer un peu les cartes non ?? Bien sûr qu'il devrait être taxer à 75 % !! Il touche environ 11 millions d'euros par an, du coup il ne lui resterait plus que 2 millions 750 000 euros par an, mon dieu le pauvre petit bouuuuuuuuuuuuuut :-(

*LA CORDE AU COU OUI !! AU BÛCHER !! *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas pour les impôts qu'il dit !! Il aime la bière et son arrière arrière arrière grand père de côté de l'oncle de son arrière grand-mère était Belge.
> 
> Salaire annuel, près de 11 millions d'euros, fortune perso estimée à 47 milliard d'euros.
> 
> ...



Tout ça - la demande de nationalité belge et le reste - est une vaste blague car comme tous ses copains pétés de thunes le sieur Arnault a déjà à sa disposition des tas de moyens d'optimisation fiscale, et ce sans changer de pays ou de nationalité, qui peuvent lui permettre de payer beaucoup moins d'impôts que ce qu'il devrait, voire pas tout.

Alors même la taxation à 75%, mouarf quoi !

On joue à faire peur, on menace d'aller voir ailleurs, on excite les "gauchistes" mais on sait tous très bien qu'il n'y a aucunement péril en la demeure.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2012)

*RAISON DE PLUS POUR LE PENDRE HAUT ET COURT !*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> *RAISON DE PLUS POUR LE PENDRE HAUT ET COURT !*



Qui ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> *RAISON DE PLUS POUR LE PENDRE HAUT ET COURT !*



*Tout mouillé avec un cable dénudé et 5000 volts*


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Tout mouillé avec un cable dénudé et 5000 volts*



*DANS SON CUL! *


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bernard Arnault demande la nationalité ......



 A la demande générale, correction du lien qui n'était pas bon. 

Bernard Arnault demande la nationalité ......


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout ça - la demande de nationalité belge et le reste - est une vaste blague car comme tous ses copains pétés de thunes le sieur Arnault a déjà à sa disposition des tas de moyens d'optimisation fiscale, et ce sans changer de pays ou de nationalité, qui peuvent lui permettre de payer beaucoup moins d'impôts que ce qu'il devrait, voire pas tout.



C'est clair... mais à mon sens, le mot blague est mal choisi, c'est avant tout une piètre tentative d'intimidation, une manoeuvre grossière pour faire comprendre à Hollande que sans eux, la France n'est rien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Tentative d'analyse (Arnault)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est clair... mais à mon sens, le mot blague est mal choisi, c'est avant tout une piètre tentative d'intimidation, une manoeuvre grossière pour faire comprendre à Hollande que sans eux, la France n'est rien



Oui, c'est une manoeuvre grossière.... comme la taxation à 75% de Hollande.

D'ailleurs, dans la version initiale de son programme l'imposition des plus riches s'arrêtait à 45%.

Donc d'un côté comme de l'autre c'est beaucoup de bruit pour rien.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est clair... mais à mon sens, le mot blague est mal choisi, c'est avant tout une piètre tentative d'intimidation, une manoeuvre grossière pour faire comprendre à Hollande que sans eux, la France n'est rien



Il aurait mieux fait de demander la nationalité hollandaise! Ca aurait été plus marrant....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2012)

Si l'on considère le cas américain, force est de constater, comme le rappellent à l'envie tous les économistes néo-keynesiens (Krugman et Stiglitz en premier lieu) qu'un taux marginal supérieur d'imposition élevé ne mène ni forcément à la ruine ni obligatoirement au socilaisme :





En France, ce taux a oscillé entre 70 % et 90 % entre 1939 et 1970. Il était encore supérieur à 60 % au début des années 80.​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2012)

J'ai regardé le reportage sur Goldman Sachs mercredi dernier sur Arte...

C'est décidé je fais une réserve de potences et de câbles dénudés branchés sur 5000 volts pour les pendre et leur foutre dans le cul ! 

j'ai aussi écouté Stiglitz à la radio ce midi pour mieux savoir comment 99% de la population mondiale se fait enc..ler profond.

Je ne sais pas comment ça va finir (p't être pas de mon vivant), mais il y aura un clash un jour et ce sera malheureusement terrible...


----------



## fedo (9 Septembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Si l'on considère le cas américain, force est de constater, comme le rappellent à l'envie tous les économistes néo-keynesiens (Krugman et Stiglitz en premier lieu) qu'un taux marginal supérieur d'imposition élevé ne mène ni forcément à la ruine ni obligatoirement au socilaisme :
> 
> 
> En France, ce taux a oscillé entre 70 % et 90 % entre 1939 et 1970. Il était encore supérieur à 60 % au début des années 80.[/LEFT]



sauf que les époques sont différentes. la circulation des capitaux n'était pas aussi facile et fluide qu'aujourd'hui. un simple click de souris et on met son argent à Singapour.
la libéralisation de la circulation des capitaux est intervenue depuis.
certes à l'époque on pouvait trouver des solutions de contournement.
mais comme dirait Warren Buffet:"un taux marginal à 90% ne m'a jamais empêché de faire du profit".



> Je ne sais pas comment ça va finir (p't être pas de mon vivant), mais il y aura un clash un jour et ce sera malheureusement terrible...



bah ça va se finir par un modèle économique mondial repensé, de gré ou contraint.
parce qu'on risque d'alterner périodes inflationnistes (boostées par les rachats ou achats de dettes souveraines ou sauvetage de banques en faillite) et périodes déflationnistes (platitude de la croissance oblige, croissance du chômage et des défauts de paiement du secteur privé/ménages).
voire les 2 en même temps comme en ce moment même (cours du fer très bas mais pétrole, maïs et or très hauts).
à mon avis on va vers des économies d'énergie massive dans le monde occidental (j'y inclue le Japon). c'est la productivité énergétique qui risque de s'imposer. A savoir la compétitivité repensée en fonction de la quantité produite par kw/h voire même par quantité de matières premières consommées et non plus par coût monétaire du travail.


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2012)

Il y en aura pour tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Il y en aura pour tous !



Eh ! Actualité amusante ou pas, ça suppose de l'information, donc les sites de propagande tels le Figaro ou autres TF1 ne devraient pas être autorisés ici ! S'il y avait de l'information dans le Figaro, ça se saurait !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2012)

Ah, c'est pourtant ce qui est repris dans pas mal de supports, hors suppôts du Grand Capital


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, c'est pourtant ce qui est repris dans pas mal de supports, hors suppôts du Grand Capital



Alors la présentation est tendancieuse, parce que présenté tel que je le lis là, après impôts, il restera moins à ceux qui gagneront 1 million d'&#8364; qu'à ceux qui n'en gagneront que 900 000, ce qui est absolument faux, par ailleurs, la prétention de faire porter tout l'effort sur les classes moyennes est également fausse, le figaro passe soigneusement sous silence les mesures qui dérangent son action de propagande, dans les 10 milliards des ménages, une grosse partie sera assurée par la mise à parité des revenus du capital avec ceux du travail, or, ce ne sont pas les classes moyennes qui sont le plus concernées, là, mais bien les ménages les plus aisé, où les salaires ne représentent qu'une part minoritaire, voire infime ou inexistante, des revenus &#8230; Mais ça, bien sûr, ça ne va pas dans le sens de leur diatribe alarmiste qui vise à faire croire aux électeurs de François Hollande qu'il leur a menti !

Mais bien entendu, obliger ceux qui gagnent leur vie en se tournant les pouces en attendant que leur pognon travaille pour eux, c'est fondamentalement injuste de leur faire payer autant d'impôts que ceux qui se crèvent la couenne au boulot pour essayer de faire vivre leur famille !


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh ! Actualité amusante ou pas, ça suppose de l'information, donc les sites de propagande tels le Figaro ou autres TF1 ne devraient pas être autorisés ici ! S'il y avait de l'information dans le Figaro, ça se saurait !


Hé, hé. Idem pour Libération. ^^
 liberation-hausse-de-l-impot-sur-le-revenu-20-millions-de-foyers-fiscaux
Casse-toi riche con !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

Même en Suisse, Johnny pourrait être contraint de payer des impôts

ça devrait plaire à plus d'un, d'entre vous


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2012)

Ya pas que jhonny ou bernard arnaud...

La marque vénerée Apple, par exemple, aussi...

Selon le Conseil national du numérique, leurs revenus en France oscilleraient entre 2,5 et 3 milliards d'euros. Pour autant, ces gros acteurs n'acquitteraient en moyenne que 4 millions d'euros par an au titre de l'impôt sur les sociétés, au lieu des 500 millions qu'ils pourraient payer si le régime français leur était appliqué.


http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...ts-a-google-amazon-ou-apple_1732563_3234.html

Voilà, j' ai blasphemé.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Hé, hé. Idem pour Libération. ^^
> liberation-hausse-de-l-impot-sur-le-revenu-20-millions-de-foyers-fiscaux
> Casse-toi riche con !



Ah oui, mais là, Pascal77 ne trouvera rien à redire, c'est un journal de gauche, donc forcément fiable et hors de tout soupçon.

/edit : ah, petit coquin, je n'avais pas vu le blanc sur fond blanc. Damned, si même les journaux de gauche parlent de hausses d'impôt, où allons nous


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> /edit : ah, petit coquin, je n'avais pas vu le blanc sur fond blanc. Damned, si même les journaux de gauche parlent de hausses d'impôt, où allons nous




J'aime bien les easter-eggs et les messages subliminaux, mais,  arrête de dévoiler mes trucs


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah oui, mais là, Pascal77 ne trouvera rien à redire, c'est un journal de gauche, donc forcément fiable et hors de tout soupçon.



Non, Pascal 77, il ne trouvera rien à redire parce qu'il ne peux pas lire l'édition réservée aux abonnés, ce qu'il n'est pas ! 

Cela dit, les organes de propagande, qu'ils soient de droite ou de gauche, ça reste de la propagande, je ne sais pas si libération est un journal de gauche, mais qu'il y ait des hausses d'impôts dans la situation actuelle, ça parait inévitable, mais entre les hausses d'impôts* pour tous de la gauche, et celles exclusivement réservées aux tranches les moins favorisées de la population de la droite (associées à des baisses de charges pour les plus riches**), après, il peut y avoir une légère différence, autant dans les montants que dans le "ressenti" 

(*) et autres mesures d'économie, comme les baisses d'aides sociales.

(**)  Et Sarko n'était pas le premier dirigeant de droite à exceller dans ce genre d'exercice, je me souviens bien quand Raffarin comptait financer la baisse de l'impôt sur la fortune par la suppression de l'allocation de solidarité spécifique, une mesure d'environ 450 &#8364; versés aux chômeurs sans autre ressource, et en fin de droit, pour leur éviter, dans une certaine mesure, de devenir SDF , ils ont tous des bonnes idées à droite.


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> ...Damned, si même les journaux de gauche...


... ont de riches propriétaires, alors...


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, Pascal 77, il ne trouvera rien à redire parce qu'il ne peux pas lire l'édition réservée aux abonnés, ce qu'il n'est pas !
> 
> Cela dit, les organes de propagande, qu'ils soient de droite ou de gauche, ça reste de la propagande, je ne sais pas si libération est un journal de gauche, mais qu'il y ait des hausses d'impôts dans la situation actuelle, ça parait inévitable, mais entre les hausses d'impôts* pour tous de la gauche, et celles exclusivement réservées aux tranches les moins favorisées de la population de la droite (associées à des baisses de charges pour les plus riches, et Sarko n'était pas le premier dirigeant de droite à exceller dans ce genre d'exercice, je me souviens bien quand Raffarin comptait financer la baisse de l'impôt sur la fortune par la suppression de l'allocation de solidarité spécifique, ils ont tous des bonnes idées à droite) après, il peut y avoir une légère différence, autant dans les montants que dans le "ressenti"
> 
> (*) et autres mesures d'économie, comme les baisses d'aides sociales.


Je trouve que les conneries des uns , n'excusent pas les conneries des autres.

Le problème de Hollande, c'est qu'il faut augmenter les impôts, et qu'il raconte des histoires à dormir debout pour faire passer la pilule.
J'explique :
Ajoute à ceux qui vont payer 75%, ceux qui sont dans les tranches 42%/45% ça donne 1,5 milliard supplémentaire d'impôts.
La question qui en découle est _"qui va payer la facture pour arriver jusqu'aux 12 milliards ?"_, bin c'est tout le monde, _épissaitout_. :rateau:
Tout le monde va payer "les impôts nouveaux", sauf ceux qui sont au RSA, puisque la CSG va augmenter.
Pour arriver à mettre sur la table les 10,5 milliards restants, tout le monde ou presque  va y passer.

Ça va nous "faire" environ 2% ou 3% d'augmentation _'c'est pas beaucoup sur beaucoup de gens' _qu'ils disent , mais ce ne sont pas les riches qui payent, parce qu'en France des "riches" y en avait déjà presque plus.
Tout ça sur fond d'une promesse électorale démagogique . :rateau:

PS Pense aussi que, _le revenu du capital_, _c'est aussi nos petites économies_, PEL, livrets, etc, qui ne manqueront pas d'être également taxés .

Sur ce, bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2012)

Alors que l' on pourrait continuer peinard façon sarkozy, avec un déficit annuel a 7,5 %

Cool .


----------



## Vivid (10 Septembre 2012)

Une cellule psychologique a était ouverte, si si !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> ce ne sont pas les riches qui payent, parce qu'en France des "riches" y en avait déjà presque plus.



Mais si, il y en a des riches, le problème, c'est que jusqu'ici, en % de leurs revenus, ils payaient moins que les "pas riches" (comprendre par là, ceux qui sont soumis à l'impôt sur le revenu bien que n'étant pas "fortunés", et même que les "pauvres" dans bien des cas (merci la TVA et autres taxes "fixes et incontournables" ).



subsole a dit:


> PS Pense aussi que, _le revenu du capital_, _c'est aussi nos petites économies_, PEL, livrets, etc, qui ne manqueront pas d'être également taxés .



Et alors ? C'est normal, pourquoi ne devrais-tu pas verser une part de tes revenus sous prétexte de "petites économies" : chacun doit payer selon ses gains, une part juste et équitable, c'est ça, la justice fiscale, mais rassure toi, pour ce qui est des revenus du capital, ce ne sont pas les "petits épargnants" qui vont rapporter le plus à l'état (les revenus du capital, ça ne concerne pas que les ménages) 




patlek a dit:


> Alors que l' on pourrait continuer peinard façon sarkozy, avec un déficit annuel a 7,5 %
> 
> Cool .



Euh nan, la méthode Sarko, c'était "pomper 43 milliards aux petits contribuables pour combler le trou de 33 milliards, et faire 10 milliards de cadeaux à ses copains du CAC40" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> Une cellule psychologique a était ouverte, si si !



Merci. On sait.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je ne sais pas si libération est un journal de gauche,



Noooooooon tu ne savais pas ??????


----------



## subsole (11 Septembre 2012)

Enfin, presque ........


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2012)

- Le plongeur: Je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez!
- Le dauphin: Han! Han! Han!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Septembre 2012)

signe de décrépitude de la France :

http://www.plurielles.fr/recettes-c...urs-de-hello-kitty-et-lanvin-7521067-402.html

:hein:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2012)

Venez en Suisse chers amis Français fortunés.  Les autres vous pouvez bien aller mourir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Septembre 2012)

c'est taquin un Suisse je trouve...

Mais est-ce plus taquin qu'un Belge, là est la question !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est taquin un Suisse je trouve...
> 
> Mais est-ce plus taquin qu'un Belge, là est la question !



Pfffffff !! En Suisse ils ont les montagnes et la fondue ... nous on a le surréalisme, les moules, les frites, les fricadelles, les gaufres, les cuberdons, la Westvleteren 12°, Manneken-Pis, la Mer du Nord, les terrils, les clochers où les diables en pierre décrochent les nuages, un canal qui s'est pendu tellement le ciel était bas etc... etc... peuvent pas nous concurrencer !!!:rateau:


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !! En Suisse ils ont les montagnes et la fondue ... nous on a le surréalisme, les moules, les frites, les fricadelles, les gaufres, les cuberdons, la Westvleteren 12°, Manneken-Pis, la Mer du Nord, les terrils, les clochers où les diables en pierre décrochent les nuages, un canal qui s'est pendu tellement le ciel était bas etc... etc...



... etc... et les Belges !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !! En Suisse ils ont les montagnes et la fondue ...



Pas que ! Le pont sur le lac a été reconstruit, plus besoin de traverser à la nage, maintenant ! (© Goscinny et Uderzo)


----------



## Madalvée (12 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !! En Suisse ils ont les montagnes et la fondue ... nous on a le surréalisme, les moules, les frites, les fricadelles, les gaufres, les cuberdons, la Westvleteren 12°, Manneken-Pis, la Mer du Nord, les terrils, les clochers où les diables en pierre décrochent les nuages, un canal qui s'est pendu tellement le ciel était bas etc... etc... peuvent pas nous concurrencer !!!:rateau:



Comme dirait l'autre, c'était pas la peine de faire deux pays rien que pour ça.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2012)

Les dangers de la masturbation expliqués en langage des signes

Normal, puisque ça rend sourd 
Et pour une fois la plupart des commentaires sont assez rigolos.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Septembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I177Kfv7R-w
[YOUTUBE]I177Kfv7R-w[/YOUTUBE]

(Toujours pas capable d'intégrer une vidéo, moi, en attendant:rose

_ben si tu vois _

C'est édifiant. Il y a encore des gens pour estimer que cette dame est une grande démocrate ???
Je vous rappelle qu'elle retente de sortir du bois en ce moment... et je fais remarquer par ailleurs que je n'ai pas voté pour un gouvernement dont elle ferait partie, partant du principe qu'elle était absente de la campagne (oui je sais, "derrière elle bossait"... forcément puisque si ça avait été devant elle l'aurait torpillé la campagne)...

Je ne cesse d'être étonné de la capacité des gens à prendre des vessies pour des lanternes...


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Les dangers de la masturbation expliqués en langage des signes
> 
> Normal, puisque ça rend sourd
> Et pour une fois la plupart des commentaires sont assez rigolos.



Euh... on sen branle nan ?


----------



## subsole (13 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> [youtube]I177Kfv7R-w[/youtube]


je me permet de l'intégrer (la vidéo ^^) &#8212; ben non, c&#8217;est moi  du coup j&#8217;ai nettoyé un peu ton post et ai laissé un indice pour ce bon docteur &#8212;, sinon, je préférerais la désintégrer. 

:hosto:


Édifiant, s'il en était encore besoin.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2012)

Le 20h00 en Finlande :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le 20h00 en Finlande :love:





jugnin a dit:


> Euh... on sen branle



Rien à ajouter


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le 20h00 en Finlande :love:



Digne de Groland.


----------



## subsole (13 Septembre 2012)

.... avec ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Le 20h00 en Finlande :love:



Quel beau pays !  mais pour ça lui fait pointer les tétons ?  )


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2012)

je ne me permettrai aucun commentaire sur la couverture du magazine&#8230;


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> .... avec ça.



Tiens de l'hexaquine, mon ex en prenait tout les jours pour des problèmes de crampes, il y a 2 ans je lui avais dis que ça ne servait a rien et que c'était dangereux (déjà sur des listes de médicament dangereux) ... je crois qu'elle en prend encore ... du coup je fais finir par ne plus avoir de probleme d'ex (mauvais esprit)

Pour les risques des pilules j'en parlais déjà la : http://forums.macg.co/le-comptoir/parlons-des-maladies-genetiques-1066432.html


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2012)

Un journaliste s'infiltre chez Foxconn pour fabriquer l'iPhone 5 : son récit.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

Des photos de qui?


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Les dangers de la masturbation expliqués en langage des signes
> 
> Normal, puisque ça rend sourd
> Et pour une fois la plupart des commentaires sont assez rigolos.



... et aveugle...
Et comme répondent les scouts à hamster jovial : "on s'arrête dès qu'on porte des lunettes" ...
(Gotlib)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Des photos de qui?



Y'a pas que le couple princier, qui risque d'être affligé... :mouais:
Je passe mon tour...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




subsole a dit:


> .... avec ça.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------
> 
> ...



Comme je l'ai déjà dit : ces abrutis vont shooter le stablon (parce que c'est Servier?) parce que quelques débiles congénitaux en prennent à haute dose pour planer. Alors, loin de moi l'idée de défendre les antidépresseurs, mais  : 
1. L'usage détourné ne peut pas être la seule raison de dégager un médicament, sinon il va falloir faire un très gros ménage. 
2. L'usage détourné touche aussi le bon vieux Prozac, y'a même des des types qui s'en prennent pour se redonner un coup de fouet, tout particulièrement dans le milieu médical (mais comme ils "savent ce qu'ils font", là c'est pas grave).
3. Le Stablon est surtout suspecté de ne pas être assez efficace, y compris par des médecins de bonne volonté comme le docteur Dupagne, grands pourfendeur de visiteurs médicaux et dénonciateur du pouvoir des labos. Or, c'est, à ma connaissance, le seul AD qui soit (presque, faut pas pousser) dépourvu d'effets secondaires. Avec tous les autres, vous vous retrouvez rapidement avec une gueule et des tremblottes d'alcolo, vous ne bandez plus, etc. Même si je conseillerais toujours de ne pas toucher à ces merdes, le Stablon a un avantage notoire sur les autres : il permet de désintoxiquer progressivement les malheureux qui se sont shootés avec ses cousins.
Parfois, j'ai l'impression que les toubibs aiment les effets secondaires...
Ce qui fait que ça me fait toujours vivement réagir quand je vois qu'on va le faire sauter. C'est une preuve de plus que la médecine n'est pas dirigé par du rationnel mais du politique.

Et si on parlait de ces s... de vignettes oranges. "Votre mutuelle n'est pas gentille, monsieur, tout ce qui est maux de bide divers et variés, elle ne les rembourse plus".
Tout est en train de devenir du luxe. Faites gaffe aux maladies que vous attrapez : si ça tombe sur un coin de votre corps marqué "orange" vous l'avez dans le c...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

... et d'ailleurs le c... il est orange ???
A vue de nez, je dirais que les anti slip orange sont aussi oranges...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

... dans un monde de constipés, avoir la ch..., c'est devenu un luxe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> A vue de nez, je dirais que les anti slip orange sont aussi oranges...



Orange fait aussi des slips ?  Des slips "3G" ? au forfait, ou "pré-payés" ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Orange fait aussi des slips ?  Des slips "3G" ? au forfait, ou "pré-payés" ? :rateau:



ET puis y'a  le débit aussi à prendre en compte

hu hu hu hu....


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le 20h00 en Finlande :love:



tu aurais pu dire ce que je t'ai filé comme info sur facebook reportage _(légèrement bidonné) _ avec un modèle de Peter Hegre (Patricia pour les intimes)



ps : pour les Parisiens, la femme de Peter Hegre (Luba, qui est d'ailleurs un nom charmant en soi) faisait souvent des photos avec un photographe nommé Carré et on pouvait la croiser dans le 11ème charmante !  mon coloc en était fou !


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> ps : pour les Parisiens, la femme de Peter Hegre (Luba, qui est d'ailleurs un nom charmant en soi) faisait souvent des photos avec un photographe nommé Carré et on pouvait la croiser dans le 11ème charmante !  mon coloc en était fou !



Tu m'étonnes !! :love:


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> la femme de Peter Hegre (Luba, qui est d'ailleurs un nom charmant en soi) faisait souvent des photos avec un photographe nommé Carré et on pouvait la croiser dans le 11ème charmante !  mon coloc en était fou !





JPTK a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes !! :love:



on peut s'arrêter et souffler en effet


----------



## subsole (15 Septembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> on peut s'arrêter et souffler en effet



 Pfff, elle a un défaut sous le bras gauche.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> je me permet de l'intégrer (la vidéo ^^) &#8212; ben non, c&#8217;est moi  du coup j&#8217;ai nettoyé un peu ton post et ai laissé un indice pour ce bon docteur &#8212;, sinon, je préférerais la désintégrer.
> 
> :hosto:
> 
> ...



Merci à tout le monde. En tout cas j'ai fait un test : j'ai enfin compris...
N'empêche : quand je pense qu'elle a failli être présidente de la république...

J'ai bien aimé la contre-vidéo des sélogénâtres qui brament partout que c'est un complot contre leur brebis sacrée...


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


>





Le docteur a dit:


> N'empêche : quand je pense qu'elle a failli être présidente de la république...



Elle, elle ne sera pas présidente, pas même candidate, dommage.
J'aurais pu me laisser aller à voter pour elle


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Orange fait aussi des slips ?  Des slips "3G" ? au forfait, ou "pré-payés" ? :rateau:


Bien sûr, mais la poche kangourou est en option payante et n'est pas compatible avec toutes les pissotières...


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Septembre 2012)

Bien vu....Ça gâte tout...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2012)

Des japonais disent avoir mis au point un remède-miracle contre les caries


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Des japonais disent avoir mis au point un remède-miracle contre les caries





Jose Culot a dit:


> Bien vu....Ça gâte tout...



Mais non, pas tout, juste les dents !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Pfff, elle a un défaut sous le bras gauche.



 Ouais, une deuxième clito... Et alors ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Ah ces braqueurs carolos 


*Djihâd dans ton cul*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Accident de chasse


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Accident de chasse



accident de cerveau


----------



## Madalvée (17 Septembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> accident de cerveau



Malheureusement je pense que ce n'est pas un simple accident Ensuite, niveau cerveau, il faut préalablement avoir été équipée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2012)

*Allemagne : les braqueurs repartent avec 20 cts et deux barres chocolatées*

Ils auraient mieux fait de voler 5 fruits et 5 légumes par jour.


----------



## Vin©ent (18 Septembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> accident de cerveau





> ...Véronique Genest, l'actrice célèbre pour son rôle dans Julie Lescaut et sa prestation dans la pub pour le jambon Madrange...



Voilà, voilà, je crois qu'il n'y a rien à ajouter... CQFD...  :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2012)

Quand Obama est accusé par les Républicains d'avoir "abandonné" la Tchécoslovaquie Qui a été dissoute le 31 décembre 1992.


----------



## da capo (18 Septembre 2012)

dick&#8230; elisabeth : les chiens ne font pas de chat


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

C'est vrai que quand on regarde le QI moyen des républicains américains de premier plan de ces dernières années, on peut se poser des questions


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2012)

En tant qu' athée, par rapport aux remarque sur véronique génest (dont je me fous au trois quart totalement)

Je partage gobalement les idées exprimées là:

http://rene.pommier.free.fr/LibreExamen.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> En tant qu' athée, par rapport aux remarque sur véronique génest (dont je me fous au trois quart totalement)
> 
> Je partage gobalement les idées exprimées là:
> 
> http://rene.pommier.free.fr/LibreExamen.html



Je ne t'en félicite pas, mais je t'invites à mieux relire le texte en question, tu verra que même si d'aventure, il était vrai (ce qui reste à démontrer) que son auteur n'est pas raciste, une chose est certaine, il est d'une intolérance crasse, et c'est un vieil athée qui te le dit.

D'ailleurs, il recèle quelques perles assez savoureuses, ce gugusse se dit polémiste, je lui sugère fortement de ne pas aller se frotter à un vrai polémiste, il va se faire laminer ! Tiens, un exemple pris au hasard &#8230; Enfin, presque ! 



> Je me sens, pour ma part, profondément, pleinement islamophobe. Or, bien que j'aie été envoyé en Algérie pour participer aux opérations dites de maintien de l'ordre, comme la plupart des gens de ma génération, je n'éprouve aucun ressentiment anti-arabe.



Explication de texte : "j'y suis allé, je les ai passé à la gégenne, j'ai violé leurs filles, mais magnanime, je le leur pardonne" !   

Non, franchement, je ne crois pas en dieu, mais je trouve que porter des jugements de valeur sur la respectabilité des croyances des autres, c'est certainement une des pires formes de racisme et d'intolérance qui soit ! :hein:


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2012)

Mauvais procés, pour moi, vis a vis de son incorporation et du fait qu' il ait été en Algérie.

René pommier est agregé de lettres, docteur es lettres et maitre de conférence a la Sorbonne, et il ne s' est probablement pas engagé dans ' armée (avec pour objectif de devenir sergent chef).

C' est tout simplement l' incorporation, tel qu'elle existait a l' époque, qui a du faire qu' il s'est retrouvé là dedans. 

Et de là a dire qu"ils les a passés a la gegene, et qu' il a violée leur filles, je ne franchirais pas le pas.

Sur la respectabilité, pour moi, le respect est une notion qui doit aller dans les deux sens, le respect a sens unique n' a absolument aucune existance, quand a dire que les croyances respecte la non croyance, ou les non croyants, tu ferais bien de te renseigner un peu.

(Ceci risque de finir au comptoir)

La fiche wikipedia de rené pommier

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Pommier


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2012)

On leur apprend pas à aérer un texte, pour lagreg de lettres ?


----------



## Madalvée (18 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Mauvais procés, pour moi, vis a vis de son incorporation et du fait qu' il ait été en Algérie.
> 
> René pommier est agregé de lettres, docteur es lettres et maitre de conférence a la Sorbonne, et il ne s' est probablement pas engagé dans ' armée (avec pour objectif de devenir sergent chef).
> 
> ...



Pfff, tout ça parce qu'il y a "pomme" dans son nom


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pfff, tout ça parce qu'il y a "pomme" dans son nom



Et dans ton cul, il y a "pomme" aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Sur la respectabilité, pour moi, le respect est une notion qui doit aller dans les deux sens, le respect a sens unique n' a absolument aucune existance, quand a dire que les croyances respecte la non croyance, ou les non croyants, tu ferais bien de te renseigner un peu.



C'est là ton erreur : le respect, c'est à sens unique, ça ne demande pas de réciproque, ça peut se perdre ou se gagner, mais au départ, ça doit être inconditionnel, c'est trop facile de dire "je ne le respecte pas parce que je suppose qu'il ne me respecte pas", c'est le point de départ de toutes les intolérances, si tu veux que les autres te respectent, tu dois, toi, commencer par leur accorder ce que tu exiges d'eux !

Par ailleurs, je connais beaucoup de croyants, qu'ils soient chrétiens, juifs ou musulmans (et même un bouddhiste), à ce jour, je n'en ai rencontré aucun qui m'ait reproché mon incroyance, ou ait porté dessus le moindre jugement de valeur, donc, je maintiens, les fruits de ton pommier, ils sont pourris, son texte invite le lecteur à penser que l'intolérance est la règle pour tous les croyants, ce qui est très loin d'être le cas, et s'il est vrai qu'il existe pour chaque religion (sauf peut-être les bouddhistes) des extrémistes qui font une lecture tendancieuse des textes de leurs religion, ils ne sont que l'arbre qui cache la forêt, et la religion n'est pas une épizootie, on ne va pas abattre tout le troupeau pour un individu malade !


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2012)

Je me demande si tu as lu la totalité du texte.

Par ailleurs tu fais un amalgame (qui est dénoncé dans le texte); croyance, croyant(s), le deux ne formant qu' un. 
Ce qui n' est pas le cas.

La critique des croyances ne releve pas de la critique des individus ( on peut aussi critiquer les individus, mais c' est tout autre chose, et çà peut se faire sur tout un tas de critères, pas forcément liés aux croyance)

La critique des croyances porte sur les fondements de ces croyances, et ce qui est réclamé dans le texte, c' est ce que dit le titre, le libre examen, et le droit au libre examen de ces fondements (Les textes fondateurs, etc).

Et comme dit dans le texte, encore une fois, personne ne conteste aux croyants, le droit de dire tout le bien de leurs croyances. Mais l' autre opinion, "l'inverse", doit avoir le droit d' expression, tout autant. 

L' idée que le seul discours qui aurait le droit d' etre audible serait un unique discours vantant les vertus et autres des croyances, est une idée absurde. (Et c' est une vue , qui une fois enore (mais a tu lu le texte?), dont certains serait bien tentés de mettre en place)

Quand au respect a sens unique, marquer du respect envers ce qui ne te respecterais pas, pour moi, c' est une soumission.


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... le respect, c'est à sens unique, ça ne demande pas de réciproque, ça peut se perdre ou se gagner, mais au départ, ça doit être inconditionnel, c'est trop facile de dire "je ne le respecte pas parce que je suppose qu'il ne me respecte pas", c'est le point de départ de toutes les intolérances, si tu veux que les autres te respectent, tu dois, toi, commencer par leur accorder ce que tu exiges d'eux !



Oui monsieur le curé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

Oui, oui, j'ai lu le texte



patlek a dit:


> Mais l' autre opinion, "l'inverse", doit avoir le droit d' expression, tout autant.



Et ? Je ne crois pas en dieu, je le dis, et curieusement, personne n'est encore venu me chercher pour un barbecue (comme barbaque) !

Le texte prétend que l'opinion "inverse" n'a pas le droit de cité, mais c'est un mensonge éhonté. D'ailleurs, "l'opinion inverse", ça ne veut rien dire, il n'existe pas "une opinion et son contraire", mais une multitude d'opinions, et à ma connaissance, personne ne leur interdit de s'exprimer !

Ce que ton texte reproche aux religieux, c'est qu'ils n'aiment pas qu'on condamne leur religion ou qu'on insulte leurs croyances, il revendique de pouvoir le faire librement, alors qu'il ne leur reconnait pas le droit de condamner son propre athéisme, il présente lui même les mêmes défauts qu'il leur reproche !


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Septembre 2012)

Ce matin sur France Inter la chronique de Sophia Aram&#8230;

A écouter&#8230;

C'est tellement juste&#8230; 

Et c'est ma prière aussi&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (18 Septembre 2012)

Moi ce qui m'étonne pour un agrégé de lettres, c'est "de tous temps"....
En même temps, je suis en train de me reradicaliser et je retrouve mes vieilles tendances d'athée pratiquant devant les "ferme ta gueule" de plus en plus courants, et qui osent accuser tout ce qui les dérange d'islamophobie.
Autre chose qui m'éc&#339;ure, c'est cette tendance à assimiler (de force s'il le faut) arabe et musulman. Il y a des arabes athées, mais apparemment pour pas mal de gens (y compris des français) ça semble interdit.

---

D'ailleurs j'ai un peu de mal avec cette mode des "... phobies".
Quand je lis "homophobe", j'imagine un pauvre gars qui fait une méga crise d'angoisse à chaque fois qu'il croise un homo, et qui va chez le psychiatre pour essayer de se soigner. Le type qui veut casser du pédé ou qui prend son pied à faire chier des homos, j'appelle pas ça un homophobe, mais juste un gros con... On n'est pas responsable de ses phobies, on l'est de sa connerie...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est là ton erreur : le respect, c'est à sens unique, ça ne demande pas de réciproque, ça peut se perdre ou se gagner, mais au départ, ça doit être inconditionnel, c'est trop facile de dire "je ne le respecte pas parce que je suppose qu'il ne me respecte pas", c'est le point de départ de toutes les intolérances, si tu veux que les autres te respectent, tu dois, toi, commencer par leur accorder ce que tu exiges d'eux !



C'est beau, ce que tu dis, Kwai-Chang Caine...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'étonne pour un agrégé de lettres, c'est "de tous temps"....



J'avais remarqué aussi


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, oui, j'ai lu le texte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1; tu peux croire en tout ce que tu veux, chacun est libre de ses croyances, ce n' est pas de celà qu' il s' agit.

L' opinion inverse n' a pas le droit de cité, c' est un mensonge éhonté.

On vit en france, dans un pays ou la liberté de conscience a été acquise par la lutte, et la lutte des idées. 
Globalement, je dirais que en "occident", il est tout a fait possible d' etre ouvertement athée, sans que celà pose le moindre probléme.
Ce n' est pas le cas partout. Loin de là.
Pour exemple, sur un truc qui serait totalement, archi anodin en France, un truc inconcevable=
Fazil Say, pianiste turc virtuose et fougueux, passe le 18 octobre, en proces ("insulte a la religion", en Turquie (Pas réputé pour etre le pays le plus intégriste et intolérant du monde musulman), pour quelques vagues "tweet" au contenu loin d' etre alarmant. 
http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2012/07/12/fazil-say-athee-risques-et-perils_832961

Et cette particularité que nous possédont, ce droit a une totale liberté de conscience, ce qui inclut un droit absolu a la critique y compris radicale des fondement religieux, nous devont la protèger, la défendre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> cette particularité que nous possédont, ce droit a une totale liberté de conscience, ce qui inclut un droit absolu a la critique y compris radicale des fondement religieux, nous devont la protèger, la défendre.



Mais je ne te dis pas le contraire (sauf pour le "radical", qui n'a pas sa place pour les raisons que j'expose plus loin), simplement, cette critique doit être faite dans le respect des convictions de chacun, or, ton arbre fruitier, là, son texte transpire la haine à chaque phrase, il ne critique pas, il hurle sa haine à la face des croyants !

La religion n'est pas une science, c'est une croyance, elle ne repose sur rien de rationnel, elle ne prête donc pas le flanc à la critique cartésienne, en conséquence, ce qui est critiqué, ce n'est pas la religion, mais la conviction de ses adeptes, et là, la frontière entre la critique et l'insulte pure et simple est mince, et l'intégrisme de ton bonhomme est, je trouve, pour les gens qui ont des convictions religieuses, tout ce qu'il y a de plus insultante. L'intégrisme athée ne vaut pas mieux, à mes yeux, que l'intégrisme religieux, mais surtout, et j'en terminerais là dessus, souviens toi bien que l'intégrisme des uns n'est pas, ne sera jamais, une excuse recevable pour expliquer l'intégrisme des autres !


----------



## Madalvée (19 Septembre 2012)

Heureusement que cet intellectuel n'est pas philosophe, car aucun philosophe sérieux ne peut infirmer ou affirmer l'existence de dieu ni remettre en cause aucune foi.


----------



## patlek (19 Septembre 2012)

Tu ne semble pas connaitre Michel Onfray par exemple, et beaucoup d' autres (Spinoza, etc... jusqu' a l' antiquité, ou bien des philosophe grec se sont penché sur cette question.), la question de "dieu" est une des question du domaine de la philosophie. 

Et une fois encore, il ne s' agit pas de çà dans le texte de rené pommier: il s' agit du droit au libre examen des sources des religions. Et ce libre examen, peut parfaitement arriver a une conclusion: c'est du bidon complet. Et le droit de dire clairement, a haute voix, les conclusions auxquelles le libre examen a abouti.


Pour répondre a Pascal 77, dans le texte, il y a la réponse.

Mais pour faire bref: la critique des religions, est elle la critique des individus?

Il est répondu: non. Au delà de çà, on en reviendrait a éteindre (interdire?) la critique de tout type de pensée des idées politiques par exemple. La critique des idées, des principes, du communisme, s' avererait etre la critique de tous les communistes (Et certains croient en cet idéal, autant que des religieux), et donc, il fraudrait s'interdire la critique de ce type d' idées (et la meme chose pour le capitalisme, qui a des fervents partisans, ou n' importe quel autre courant politique, "maoiste", pol potisme, etc...)


Nouvelle affaire de meme topo, avec "charlie hebdo"

Je signale au passage ne meme pas avoir vu le film qui a mis le feu , récement. J' ai juste vu des extrait , qui étaient techniquement nul (Que jetrouvais amusant au minimum sur cet aspect là, 
techinquement, c' est du pur amateurisme)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...ricatures-de-mahomet-ayrault-desapprouve.html

Et je lis:
 "Rien ne peut justifier l'insulte et l'incitation à la haine, souligne le président du CFCM, 

???? je regarde le dessin de charb, çà me fait un peu sourire (je ne suis pas un grand fan de charlie hebdo, je ne l' achete et ne le lis jamais,Personne n' est obligé" d' acheter charlie hebdo, et d'en lire le contenu) Mais quand meme, si ce type de dessin est capable de déchainer des violences, je suis désolé, mais je trouve çà grave. Je dirais meme qu'il fautr se faire soigner a ce stade.


----------



## subsole (19 Septembre 2012)

=> Ici

------------------------------------------------------

*C'est con, il aurait pu aller manifester.*

Par ici.
Pour les grincheux, le titre, c'est de l'humour noir.


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Explication de texte : "j'y suis allé, je les ai passé à la gégenne, j'ai violé leurs filles, mais magnanime, je le leur pardonne" !



tiens, encore un raccourci de OTAR©

mon père a été envoyé* en Algérie pour participer aux opérations de maintien de l'ordre, il n'a ni vu la gégenne (mais a transporté des parachutistes qui eux l'ont utilisée), ni vu de viols commis par des soldats français mais il a vu un sacré nombre d'atrocités de part et d'autre pour le reste (ça s'appelle "crimes de guerre"). 

tu es très chanceux d'être juste trop jeune pour avoir échappé à ça.

ps : la gégenne a aussi été utilisée sur des appelés français, au hasard : les communistes encartés. Un ami de mon père y est passé, il fut mon prof de maths au lycée, mais j'ai plus appris sur la bière avec lui que sur Thalès ou les probabilités&#8230; 

*pas le choix hein, c'est ça ou la désertion et mon père avec deux frères militaires auraient eu bien du mal à y échapper.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> on leur apprend pas à aérer un texte, pour l&#8217;agreg&#8217; de lettres ?





> _agréger_, verbe transitif
> sens  : réunir en un tout des éléments solides.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2012)

Le cratère russe à 10.000 milliards de carats

_The French are glad to die for love.
They delight in fighting duels.
But I prefer a man who lives
And gives expensive jewels.
A kiss on the hand
May be quite continental,
But diamonds are a girl's best friend.​_


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, encore un raccourci de OTAR©
> 
> mon père a été envoyé* en Algérie pour participer aux opérations de maintien de l'ordre, il n'a ni vu la gégenne (mais a transporté des parachutistes qui eux l'ont utilisée), ni vu de viols commis par des soldats français mais il a vu un sacré nombre d'atrocités de part et d'autre pour le reste (ça s'appelle "crimes de guerre").
> 
> ...



Là, c'est toi, qui fait un raccourcis, tu généralise un cas particulier. Mon explication de texte (ironique) tenait à ce qu'il disait avant et après la phrase en question, et ne concernait que son auteur !

Si tu reprends sa phrase, tu peux aussi la traduire par "j'aime tous les arabes* &#8230; Sauf ceux qui sont musulmans" !

(*) au sens large du terme


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Le docteur (20 Septembre 2012)

Je me rappelle, quand j'étais jeune (donc ma mémoire vacille) avoir vu un gars, dire à propos d'Israël et la palestine, je crois, qu'un jour il avait vu deux types se battre. L'un des deux frappait l'autre très durement et, il disait s'être senti prendre parti pour celui qui était à terre. Ensuite, l'homme à terre a pris le dessus et a frappé l'autre encore plus violemment. D'après vous, il a ressenti quoi, tout aussi viscéralement ?

Bloqué dans mon petit hexagone protégé j'en étais arrivé à dire qu'on devait être tolérant envers les religieux. J'avais bien vu que des excités attaquaient régulièrement Charlie Hebdo, vu aussi pourtant que les mêmes excités avaient réussi à couler un journal pour une blague à la con sur le saint-suaire, mais je réalisais aussi que régulièrement lesdits excités perdaient leur procès et qu'il braillaient dans le désert le plus souvent. J'avais surtout une horde de gamins qui prenaient la religion de tellement haut que ça m'a un peu donné l'envie de la défendre. Je passai d'athée à agnostique, d'ailleurs (parce que l'athéisme était sans doute une réaction aux emmerdeurs qui se réclament de la foi plus qu'autre chose, chez moi).
Et j'ai vu les choses s'inverser. J'ai vu la religion reprendre du poil de la bête, dire à nouveau "ta gueule" avec succès, redevenir un interlocuteur puissant avec lequel il faut compter, et j'ai de nouveau entendu taxer d'immoralité ceux qui refusaient de faire attention à ce qu'ils disaient. 
Elle est devenue l&#8217;un des bras armé de l'espèce de nouveau totalitarisme démagogique qui tend à remplacer la démocratie, et qui gagne du terrain, à coup de procès, de langue de bois, de tolérance envers les extrêmes étrangement mâtiné de haine pour la pensée autonome, celle qui cherche sa langue au lieu de la trouver toute construite.
Je vois bien que je suis en train de changer de camp. Quand je croyais le religieux terrassé par un mauvais positivisme, je ne lui en voulais plus trop, maintenant qu'il redevient arrogant et va-en-guerre, je me dis qu'il faut lui barrer la route, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


----------



## inkclub (20 Septembre 2012)

mot de passe pour la banque de france : 1 2 3 4 5 6 ou 6 5 4 3 2 1


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> mot de passe pour la banque de france : 1 2 3 4 5 6 ou 6 5 4 3 2 1



Et pendant ce temps là, Hadopi fait condamner des particuliers pour "défaut de sécurisation de leur accès internet", alors même que les moyens de sécurisation n'existent pas !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2012)

Y a pas qu'à la BDF...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, Hadopi fait condamner des particuliers pour "défaut de sécurisation de leur accès internet", alors même que les moyens de sécurisation n'existent pas !



Tu veux rire ?
Les initiales de ta phrase fétiche, c'est le meilleur mot de passe selon moi !


----------



## subsole (20 Septembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> mot de passe pour la banque de france : 1 2 3 4 5 6 ou 6 5 4 3 2 1



 Ça ne fonctionne pas comme il faut, ça a viré sur mon compte 12345664321.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2012)

J'ai pas encore trouve le lien, mais les chemins de fer suisse vont attaquer Apple pour utilisation sans autorisation de la célèbre pendule des CFF comme icône...


Édit le voici : http://www.rfj.ch/Scripts/Index.aspx?id=2716188


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y a pas qu'à la BDF...


Rappelle moi pour qui tu bosses en ce moment ?


----------



## inkclub (20 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ça ne fonctionne pas comme il faut, ça a viré sur mon compte 12345664321.





pour récupérer l'argent


Comment retirer 109 millions de dollars en liquide au guichet d'une banque suisse


http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/comment...d-une-banque-suisse-20-09-2012-1508309_24.php


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2012)

CFF = Chemins de Fer Fuisses ???????


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> CFF = Chemins de Fer Fuisses ???????



non, CFF, ça veut dire "Schweizerische Bundesbahnen " ! et SBB "Chemins de Fer Fédéraux


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> CFF = Chemins de Fer Fuisses ???????



Chemins de fer fédéraux.


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> CFF = Chemins de Fer Fuisses ???????


Chemins de Fer Fuiffes.

à répéter plufieurs fois à toute viteffe

effayer auffi avec "Chemins de Fer Belges"

Il faut réuffir à imiter le bruit du rapide Bruxelles-Genève.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Rappelle moi pour qui tu bosses en ce moment ?



Chuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Rappelle moi pour qui tu bosses en ce moment ?



"Tu bosses", "tu bosses"  Tout de suite les grand mots !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2012)

On va dire plutôt que je sévis


----------



## subsole (21 Septembre 2012)

iPhone 5 : ruées et coups de folie, il est là !


D'autre part, je compatis , mais il ne faudrait pas divaguer.
_"Apple tes chômeurs sont dans la rue", "*C'est nous qui avons implanté Apple en France*, On est là pour réclamer un job à Apple"._


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2012)

*Un gâteau traditionnel tueur au Japon*


----------



## subsole (21 Septembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un gâteau traditionnel tueur au Japon*



Ça semble très appétissant, chaque gendre devrait en payer un à sa belle-mère en signe d'allégeance et pour une cohésion familiale forte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un gâteau traditionnel tueur au Japon*





> Le gâteau de riz est un folklore dangereux, mais avant tout un marché conséquent pour les nombreux producteurs dont le lobbying actif empêche pour l'instant les autorités d'interdire sa consommation.



Bel exemple de démocratie pour ce pays*, ou il suffit à quelques intérêts privés d'entretenir des piliers d'antichambre pour empêcher un gouvernement de prendre des mesures sanitaires d'intérêt vital pour les citoyens 

(*) Oui, je sais, dans d'autres "grandes démocraties" aussi :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bel exemple de démocratie pour ce pays*, ou il suffit à quelques intérêts privés d'entretenir des piliers d'antichambre pour empêcher un gouvernement de prendre des mesures sanitaires d'intérêt vital pour les citoyens



Z'ont qu'à faire attention en bouffant aussi ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bel exemple de démocratie pour ce pays*, ou il suffit à quelques intérêts privés d'entretenir des piliers d'antichambre pour empêcher un gouvernement de prendre des mesures sanitaires d'intérêt vital pour les citoyens
> 
> (*) Oui, je sais, dans d'autres "grandes démocraties" aussi :mouais:



Je te trouve un peu radical. Le gâteau de riz en question n'est pas toxique, mais juste très compact. Des personnes qui mangent trop vite de gros morceaux, ou ont un peu de mal à déglutir, peuvent donc s'étouffer. 

Le problème se pose notamment avec les personnes âgées, très nombreuses au japon. 

Moralité : si t'es gâteux, mange pas de gâteaux !


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2012)

Chut malheureux ! Ne lui dis pas qu'il est gâteux ! On va en avoir pour la journée&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Z'ont qu'à faire attention en bouffant aussi ! :rateau:



Voilà. Parfois, avec un peu de bon sens...


----------



## patlek (21 Septembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un gâteau traditionnel tueur au Japon*



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa... moi qui récement ait vu une annonce immobilière "viager" (Belle maison, et bien placée)

"Bonjour, je vous ait apporté des gateaux, mmmmmmhhhhhh..."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2012)

En même temps, faut pas s'étonner qu'un gâteau de riz soit du genre céréale killer


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Septembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> En même temps, faut pas s'étonner qu'un gâteau de riz soit du genre céréale killer



clap clap clap clap clap 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h24 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Z'ont qu'à faire attention en bouffant aussi ! :rateau:



Retape jamais ça !!! 

:hein:


----------



## Le docteur (21 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> non, CFF, ça veut dire "Schweizerische Bundesbahnen " ! et SBB "Chemins de Fer Fédéraux



Quoi  ?!? Schweinerei Bundesbank ?!?


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> CFF = Chemins de Fer Fuisses ???????


Dans ma cour de récré c'était : SBB CFF ? S'est Bien Beau, Ca Fa Fite !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai pas encore trouve le lien, mais les chemins de fer suisse vont attaquer Apple pour utilisation sans autorisation de la célèbre pendule des CFF comme icône..



Rien d'autre que le brevet relatif au mécanisme de cette horloge ... l'aiguille des secondes marque un temps d'arrêt à chaque heure, avant de continuer



Pascal 77 a dit:


> non, CFF, ça veut dire "Schweizerische Bundesbahnen " ! et SBB "Chemins de Fer Fédéraux



Si jamais : dans les 4 langues officielles :love:



> SBB (Schweizerische Bundesbahnen)/
> CFF (Chemins de fer fédéraux suisses)/
> FFS (Ferrovie federali svizzere)/
> VFS (Viafiers federalas svizras).


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Rien d'autre que le brevet relatif au mécanisme de cette horloge ... l'aiguille des secondes marque un temps d'arrêt à chaque heure, avant de continuer



Si ce n'est pas le cas de celle de l'icône d'Apple, les avocats de la pomme ont un argument tout trouvé : vous voyez bien que ce n'est pas la même, notre aiguille des secondes ne s'arrête pas à l'heure pile !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas le cas de celle de l'icône d'Apple, les avocats de la pomme ont un argument tout trouvé : vous voyez bien que ce n'est pas la même, notre aiguille des secondes ne s'arrête pas à l'heure pile !



Ce n'est pas mieux que le débat autour du nom Champagne 

En France c'est le nom d'une région qui produit un vin effervescent "Champagne AOC" ... reconnu depuis 1936
En Suisse c'est* le nom d'un village* qui produit des flutes (produit panifié)  ... commune établie depuis 885



> L'entreprise de boulangerie (automatisée) de Marc-André Cornu est elle-aussi attaquée par le Comité interprofessionnel des vins de Champagne pour ses "Flûtes de champagne" dites "Recette de Champagne" (baguettes panifiées apéritives au sel ou au fromage), fabriquées depuis 1934



En fait c'est simple, c'est toujours le plus fort qui gagne :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2012)

*Paris : un camion-poubelle sencastre dans une banque*

Il était venu ramasser un banquier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Paris : un camion-poubelle sencastre dans une banque*
> 
> Il était venu ramasser un banquier ?



Pas du tout, il était juste venu déposer son contenu au coffre ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2012)

Et sinon, ça va ?


----------



## fedo (24 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et sinon, ça va ?



ça fait 4 ans qu'ils nous promettent l'enfer (enfin spécialement côté américain) ceux-là.
la crise systémique on est déjà en plein dedans.

voilà du concret très inquiétant.


----------



## inkclub (24 Septembre 2012)

Scandale en Grèce : trois hommes politiques auraient blanchi 10 milliards d'euros d'argent public

http://www.okeanews.fr/grece-3-homm...-10-milliards-deuros-de-commissions-occultes/


http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...chi-10-milliards-d-euros-d-argent-public.html


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Scandale en Grèce : trois hommes politiques auraient blanchi 10 milliards d'euros d'argent public
> 
> http://www.okeanews.fr/grece-3-homm...-10-milliards-deuros-de-commissions-occultes/
> 
> ...



_(...)Les trois personnalités concernées seraient l'actuel Président du parlement, Evangelos Meimarakis et deux anciens ministres du gouvernement 2004 de Karamanlis, Michalis Liapis, ancien ministre des transports et des communications et George Voulgarakis, ancien ministre de l'ordre public.(...)
_
J'espère qu'ils boivent au moins à notre santé (des Européens), il va nous en falloir. :rateau:

_Edit du okeanews.fr du 24/09/2012 &#8211; 17h50 : Meimarakis (Nouvelle Démocratie) « suspend » ses fonctions de président du Parlement a cause de l&#8217;enquête de corruption et de blanchiment d&#8217;argent menée par les autorités. Il a demandé au vice-président du Parlement pour le remplacer pendant toute la durée de l&#8217;enquête._


----------



## inkclub (24 Septembre 2012)

après la grèce l'italie


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Septembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> après la grèce l'italie



Et avant il y a eu la France  number one toujours.


----------



## inkclub (25 Septembre 2012)

la crise est vraiment dure pour 20 de nos camarades


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

Tout va pour le mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

Relations sexuelles interactive à distance


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Relations sexuelles interactive à distance



Bon, c'est vrai, au bar, c'est plus le Mac, mais la mention "en français" y reste valable, je pense, parce que là, si vous être 20 membres à pouvoir comprendre ça, ça doit être le bout du monde


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tout va pour le mieux.



Les morbaques s'accrochent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

@p77 la vidéo est explicite et il y a un lien vers le site du constructeur ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> @p77 la vidéo est explicite et il y a un lien vers le site du constructeur ;-)



Qui ne sont pas en français non plus Cela dit, rassure toi, j'ai très bien compris de quoi il s'agissait


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Relations sexuelles interactive à distance



pour rester dans le sujet


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est vrai, au bar, c'est plus le Mac, mais la mention "en français" y reste valable, je pense, parce que là, si vous être 20 membres à pouvoir comprendre ça, ça doit être le bout du monde



 C'est vrai, je n'ai rien compris ....  my god.









http://player.vimeo.com/video/48353691
[youtube]GW8mFVYgAR4[/youtube]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h11 ----------

Je ne vois toujours pas, qui sont HERA et ZEUS.  ?

[youtube]wjF5D85R-UY[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> C'est vrai, je n'ai rien compris ....  my god.



Dans ce contexte précis, l'expression correcte eut été "my god*e*" !


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans ce contexte précis, l'expression correcte eut été "my god*e*" !



  => :rose: Comme ça, c'est dégoutant.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est vrai, au bar, c'est plus le Mac, mais la mention "en français" y reste valable, je pense, parce que là, si vous être 20 membres à pouvoir comprendre ça, ça doit être le bout du monde


Oui, mais bon, j'avoue que sans lire le néerlandais, j'ai peu d'avoir compris de quoi il retourne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, j'avoue que sans lire le néerlandais, j'ai peu d'avoir compris de quoi il retourne...



Toi, oui, mais il y a des belges, sur nos forums, et un belge, il sait lire le néerlandais, une fois, sur un forum néerlandophone, mais sur un forum francophone, ça, il ne sait pas faire, fieux !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

(soupir)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> (soupir)


(re-soupir)


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2012)

Pour attirer petit-louis, il faut écrire soup here


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> (soupir)





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (re-soupir)



Quoi ? C'est comme quand vous vous couchez le soir en mettant un verre plein et un verre vide sur la table de nuit parce la nuit, une fois, vous avez soif, et une fois, vous n'avez pas soif ! :hein:


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour attirer petit-louis, il faut écrire soup here


Heureusement que ça existe, parce qu'il ne savait plus où aller


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi ? C'est comme quand vous vous couchez le soir en mettant un verre plein et un verre vide sur la table de nuit parce la nuit, une fois, vous avez soif, et une fois, vous n'avez pas soif ! :hein:



...... Tu sais ce qu'ils te font les belges ??? ...





​


----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...... Tu sais ce qu'ils te font les belges ??? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 D'abords, vas prendre des cours en Espagne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi ? C'est comme quand vous vous couchez le soir en mettant un verre plein et un verre vide sur la table de nuit parce la nuit, une fois, vous avez soif, et une fois, vous n'avez pas soif ! :hein:



Tu t'es encore assis sur un Carambar ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2012)

Otar©


----------



## inkclub (25 Septembre 2012)

L'imagination des financiers est sans limite. Confronté à une très forte contraction des échanges sur le marché des dérivés de crédit (CDS*), Markit, qui en dix ans s'est imposé comme la référence pour la cotation de CDS et la fourniture d'indices, a choisi d'intégrer dans un de ses indices trois CDS qui n'existent tout simplement pas, indique le Financial Times dans son édition de mardi.

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...nanciers-recourent-a-des-cds-imaginaires.html


----------



## Le docteur (25 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...... Tu sais ce qu'ils te font les belges ??? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, visiblement, ça, c'est ce qu'ils font aux québécois ...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Septembre 2012)

-un-riche-hongkongais-offre-des-millions-a-lhomme-qui-seduira-sa-fille-lesbienne
 
qui veut tenter sa chance...?

Thebiglebowsky ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2012)

L'intelligence au pouvoir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> -un-riche-hongkongais-offre-des-millions-a-lhomme-qui-seduira-sa-fille-lesbienne
> 
> qui veut tenter sa chance...?
> 
> Thebiglebowsky ?



En plus, elle n'est pas vilaine  








​


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'intelligence au pouvoir !



Et encore, on ne lui a pas tout dit  Dans les sous-marins non plus !


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2012)

oh, tu sais, pour 50 millions on peut faire des efforts.


----------



## inkclub (26 Septembre 2012)

L'UE appelée à autoriser la consommation d'un maïs OGM en pleine polémique

La demande d'autorisation formulée par le groupe Syngenta pour le MIR 162 vient en appel, car aucune majorité qualifiée ne s'est dégagée pour l'accepter ou la refuser lors du premier examen de la requête le 10 septembre.

La France s'est abstenue lors de ce vote. Il faut 245 voix pour constituer une majorité qualifiée et la France représente 29 suffrages.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> -un-riche-hongkongais-offre-des-millions-a-lhomme-qui-seduira-sa-fille-lesbienne
> 
> qui veut tenter sa chance...?
> 
> Thebiglebowsky ?



 ... Qui sait ? ... Le dernier "sursaut de la bête" peut être ? :rateau:


----------



## subsole (26 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Qui sait ? ... Le dernier "sursaut de la bête" peut être ? :rateau:


Tu vas t'habiller en fille ? ^^


----------



## patlek (26 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'intelligence au pouvoir !



Quoi???  voler dans un aibus, a 8000 metres, le code a la fenetre...

D' ailleurs, je me demande pourquoi on ne fait pas d' avion décapotable ? (pour partir en vacances)
(Un filon a explorer pour l' airbus A380, mais cé moi ka eut l' idée, je veux des royalties!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tu vas t'habiller en fille ? ^^


Euh ! Moi, ça serait plutôt du genre vieille p..... !:rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Qui sait ? ... Le dernier "sursaut de la bête" peut être ? :rateau:


oui, mais pas trop, justement, pour ne pas effrayer la belle...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Septembre 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> -un-riche-hongkongais-offre-des-millions-a-lhomme-qui-seduira-sa-fille-lesbienne
> 
> qui veut tenter sa chance...?
> 
> Thebiglebowsky ?


A mon avis sa nana pourrait essayer de toucher la récompense si il ne la connaît pas...


----------



## inkclub (27 Septembre 2012)

a vendre iphone 5, nombreux modèles disponibles


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> a vendre iphone 5, nombreux modèles disponibles





> dans la campagne sur l'agglomération de Coudoux



Un jour, il faudrait que quelqu'un apprenne à ce journaliste la différence entre "agglomération" et "territoire de la commune", parce qu'en agglomération, par définition, on ne peut pas être "dans la campagne"


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2012)

en même temps, en agglo. on peut être dans le bois (pouf pouf)&#8230; et, plus sérieusement, dans _l&#8217;ensemble formé par une ville principale et les communes périphériques_ &#8212; je cite ici l&#8217;Académie française &#8212; qu&#8217;est celui de Perpignan il y a pas mal de champs et de vignes&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (27 Septembre 2012)

Ouais. Mais si Coudoux est une _ville principale_, ses communes périphériques sont des bastides ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. Mais si Coudoux est une _ville principale_, ses communes périphériques sont&#8230; des bastides ? :rateau:



C'est vrai qu'on peut considérer que cette mégapole de 3447 habitants &#8230;


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2012)

Je cite Wikipedia:
Coudoux était à l'origine constitué de deux hameaux, Petit Coudoux et Grand Coudoux, et ce, depuis le XVIe siècle. Ils étaient rattachés à la commune voisine de Ventabren jusqu'en 1950 où les hameaux devinrent une commune à part entière.



On peut donc dire qu'à l'origine Coudoux était une agglomération à elle toute seule (constituée de 2 hameaux)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Petit Coudoux et Grand Coudoux



Qu'est-ce que Tragelaphus imberbis et Tragelaphus strepsiceros viennent faire là dedans ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2012)

*Bill Clinton, candidat surprise à l'Élysée en 2017 ?*


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2012)

Une actualité pouvant intéresser les papas du forum


----------



## patlek (27 Septembre 2012)

Une info enthousiasmante!!!

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...vivent-plus-longtemps-quand-ils-sont-castres/

Bon, qui c' est qui y va en premier?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Septembre 2012)

L'horreur :O


----------



## subsole (27 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Une info enthousiasmante!!!
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...vivent-plus-longtemps-quand-ils-sont-castres/
> 
> Bon, qui c' est qui y va en premier?



 Je veux pas mourir vieux ! ^^


----------



## Le docteur (27 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Une info enthousiasmante!!!
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...vivent-plus-longtemps-quand-ils-sont-castres/
> 
> Bon, qui c' est qui y va en premier?



C'est connu : la testostérone fait vieillir. Vous avez vu la gueule qu'ont parfois des trentenaires chargés à la piquouze...


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Une info enthousiasmante!!!
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...vivent-plus-longtemps-quand-ils-sont-castres/
> 
> Bon, qui c' est qui y va en premier?



Combinée avec la nouvelle d'hier y'a de l'espoir pour certains


----------



## subsole (27 Septembre 2012)

Bin, pine d'huitre, y s'en fout !


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2012)

Qui ?!


----------



## subsole (27 Septembre 2012)

kate !


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Septembre 2012)

Pourquoi tu parles de la Duchesse de Cambridge?


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2012)

Comment j'ai pu passer à côté de ça ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Comment j'ai pu passer à côté de ça ?!



J'ai déjà vu ça (ici ou ailleurs ?).


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai déjà vu ça (ici ou ailleurs ?).



Ici j'ai vérifié, tout le monde était devant sa porte à regarder passer des bolides. Ailleurs, Nephou a tout effacé pour éviter tout dérapage.


----------



## patlek (28 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je veux pas mourir vieux ! ^^



Pour çà, il faut utliliser la version 3 lames, la première lame tire les bouboules, la deuxiémze lame tire les racines des bouboules, et la troisième lame fauche le tout.

(Et si tu meurs un jour, tu portes plainte dès le lendemain)

(J' avais pas vu le petit truc en blanc...)


----------



## subsole (29 Septembre 2012)

.. et en direct.


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2012)

Sauvé par une famille de Roms.

INCROYABLE !! Ils seraient gentils en fait on s'est trompé !!!  :hein:
Bientôt un article sur un Maghrébin qui ramène à une mémé un portefeuille avec 5000  en espèce à l'intérieur !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2012)

Lu ce jour sur MacGé dans les commentaires sur les housses de l'iPhone 5 .... 

*Laurent-Apple* [29.09.2012 - 02:47]    			via MacG Mobile 




       Bumper, à la rigueur... Et encore, les doigts ne touchent pas le bel alu texturé sur les tranches de l'iPhone 5...
 Et avec un bumper, *lorsqu'on sort l'iPhone de sa moche*, le caoutchouc  qui entoure les flancs, peut "accrocher" , en le sortant de la poche et  peut donc tomber....



Hihi !!!!

En fait j'aurais dû poster ça dans le thread "rectums et cie" .....


----------



## Le docteur (29 Septembre 2012)

Chez nous on a eu aussi un beau sauvetage.
Lisez la technique utilisée dans l'article lié : le gars, c'est carrément Superman...


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2012)

Ah un bon arabe !! Y en a peu, mais y en a !!  

(ce message est à prendre au second degré merci)


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lu ce jour sur MacGé dans les commentaires sur les housses de l'iPhone 5 ....
> 
> *Laurent-Apple* [29.09.2012 - 02:47]    			via MacG Mobile
> 
> ...


Après le supplice® de l'ipod, bien connu des habitués du lieu, le supplice de l'iphone


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Septembre 2012)

Pauvre iPhone, il était dans une moche :O


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2012)

Vous rigolez, mais pour certains, le téléphone était réellement bien profond  

*Man Hides Cell Phone In Anus To Elude Police And Avoid Roaming Charges*


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2012)

On va vraiment se retrouver dans la merdre


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2012)

M'en fous, j'ai ma poche


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> M'en fous, j'ai ma poche



'bécile...

:hein:


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2012)

.."_Patron-Pigeon_"





______________________________________________________________________


http://defensepigeons.org/s.org/
_*Les Pigeons: mouvement de défense des entrepreneurs français.*



Nous partîmes cinq cents; mais par un prompt renfort
Nous nous vîmes trois mille en arrivant au port,
Tant, à nous voir marcher avec un tel visage,
Les plus épouvantés reprenaient de courage !

Ces quelques vers de Corneille expliquent assez bien comment notre mouvement est né.

Vendredi soir, il ne s&#8217;agissait encore que de quelques entrepreneurs réunis sur une page Facebook, tous choqués par l&#8217;annonce de la Loi de Finances 2013 qui résonnait comme une condamnation à mort des entrepreneurs français. Après seulement quelques heures et grâce à la magie des réseaux sociaux plus de 3,000 sympathisants ont manifesté leur soutien et ce qui n&#8217;était à l&#8217;origine qu&#8217;un coup de gueule est devenu un mouvement.

Le gouvernement doit désormais faire face à la colère des Pigeons.

Quelques élites bien-pensantes ont déjà critiqué notre manque de stratégie, d&#8217;organisation ou de pragmatisme expliquant que nous avions tort d&#8217;agir de la sorte et que tout cela ne mènerait à rien. Peu importe&#8230; force est de constater que les organisations sensées protéger l&#8217;entrepreneur, démontrent aujourd&#8217;hui toute leur impuissance. Nous croyons quant à nous en la puissance des médiaux sociaux que nous maîtrisons parfaitement et sommes persuadés que la mobilisation générale initiée ici va faire comprendre au gouvernement qu&#8217;il se trompe de combat en s&#8217;attaquant aux entrepreneurs.

Nous avons conscience du caractère novateur et dérangeant de notre mouvement et quitte à surprendre encore plus, sachez que nous ne donnons à nos sympathisants AUCUNE consigne particulière, nous n&#8217;avons et n&#8217;aurons AUCUNE représentation officielle, AUCUNE appartenance politique, AUCUN porte-parole ou plutôt des milliers. Nous ne recherchons AUCUNE notoriété individuelle et ceux qui agissent sur cette page ne le font qu&#8217;en tant que Community Managers au service du collectif, relayant l&#8217;information et les initiatives de plus en plus nombreuses de ceux qui se sont sentis pris pour des Pigeons.

Nous avons en revanche des revendications claires.

Après un dialogue nourri ce week-end entre entrepreneurs sympathisants, nous souhaitons maintenant que l&#8217;actuel Projet de Loi de Finances soit amendé et que les mesures qui condamnent à mort l&#8217;économie et la croissance de notre pays soient supprimées, à savoir:

1/ La taxation à plus de 60% des plus-values de cession de nos entreprises qui se voient en l&#8217;état alignées sur le barème de l&#8217;Impôt sur le Revenu. Cette mesure conduit, par exemple, un entrepreneur cédant son entreprise après 10 ans de labeur, d&#8217;incertitudes, de hauts et de bas, de semaines de 70 heures&#8230; à payer 45% (taux marginal de l&#8217;IRPP) +15,5% (CSD/CRDS) soit plus de 60% sur la plus-value de cession. Nous sommes ici dans le dogme anti-capitaliste, l&#8217;anti-économique, le «brisage de rêve», la démotivation quasi-sadique, le « je-ne-sais-quoi-qui-donne-la nausée »&#8230; Le gouvernement doit comprendre que l&#8217;investissement des entrepreneurs dans l&#8217;économie ne peut être comparé à celui qui est fait dans d&#8217;autres secteurs comme l&#8217;immobilier, l&#8217;art ou la bourse ne générant quant à eux que peu d&#8217;emploi et nous rappelons au gouvernement que 80% des emplois créés ces dernières années l&#8217;ont été dans nos PMEs.

2/ L&#8217;augmentation assassine des charges sociales pour les auto-entrepreneurs désormais alignées sur les autres statuts d&#8217;entrepreneurs individuels. Faut-il rappeler au gouvernement qu&#8217;aujourd&#8217;hui un entrepreneur sur deux crée son entreprise sous la forme de l&#8217;auto-entrepreunariat générant plus de 4Mds d&#8217;euros de chiffre d&#8217;affaire par an et se payant dans la plupart des cas en dessous du SMIC ? Cette mesure absurde, anti-sociale et anti-croissance pénalise des travailleurs déjà précarisés et ne manquera pas de faire retourner dans la clandestinité des centaines de milliers d&#8217;entrepreneurs privant du même coup la France de recettes fiscales importantes. A ce jour les auto-entrepreneurs ont généré plus de 1 milliard d&#8217;euros de recettes dans les caisses de la Sécurité Sociale.

La mobilisation des Pigeons ne cessera que lorsque ces revendications auront été sérieusement prises en compte par le gouvernement et que les mesures présentées plus haut auront été définitivement supprimées de la Loi de Finances 2013.

A la presse, aux partis politiques, aux syndicats et autres structures diverses, il est inutile de chercher à entrer en contact avec nos « représentants », nous n&#8217;en avons pas. Nous ne sommes qu&#8217;une conséquence et l&#8217;on ne négocie pas avec les conséquences.

Nous sommes la conséquence de la politique anti-économique du gouvernement qui a décidé de prendre les milliers d&#8217;entrepreneurs de ce pays pour des Pigeons et d&#8217;anéantir l&#8217;esprit d&#8217;entreprendre faisant dès lors courir un risque majeur pour la France._ 



 => Monsieur mon Député, dites à François Hollande&#8230;

 => Inquiets, les auto-entrepreneurs veulent défendre leur statut


----------



## Madalvée (1 Octobre 2012)

On a le droit de verser notre petite larme ?


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> On a le droit de verser notre petite larme ?



Bêêêêêêê, tu as surtout le droit de suivre les liens , et d'y lire les avis de tous poils.
Pour la route :

 => Il est encore temps de sauver les start-up, et de préserver l'avenir

 => Une loi de finances anti-start-up? : les "Pigeons" attaquent

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Truc long et louche



Je suis autoentrepreneur, j&#8217;ai parcouru le projet de loi de finance 2013, ça pue le FUD quand même ce truc  :mouais:

_addendum : pas la loi, le refrain &#8220;mort de l&#8217;autoentrepreneur&#8221;_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2012)

*Ikea efface les femmes de son catalogue saoudien*


----------



## Le docteur (1 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bêêêêêêê, tu as surtout le droit de suivre les liens , et d'y lire les avis de tous poils.
> Pour la route :
> 
> => Il est encore temps de sauver les start-up, et de préserver l'avenir
> ...



Oui, c'est sûr qu'on manque de largesse d'esprit ...
Ca m'étonne tout de même. A en croire ces gens, le PS aurait un programme de gauche ?!?


----------



## inkclub (2 Octobre 2012)

Taxe Copé: le gouvernement provisionne 1,3 milliard d'euros... pour les banques


Le gouvernement prévoit de rembourser les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet, qui financent depuis 4 ans par une taxe France Télévisions. Convaincues que le dispositif serait annulé par Bruxelles, les banques françaises ont déjà racheté une partie de cette créance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2012)

Un éleveur dévoré par ses propres cochons


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Un éleveur dévoré par ses propres cochons


Juste retour des choses


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Un éleveur dévoré par ses propres cochons



Un éleveur dévoré par ses sales cochons


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Un éleveur dévoré par ses propres cochons





> Terry Vance Garner, 70 ans



Mais que fait la SPA ? Vous vous rendez compte ? La vie de ces pauv'bêtes ? Obligées de manger des vieux ! (© Coluche):mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais que fait la SPA ? Vous vous rendez compte ? La vie de ces pauv'bêtes ? Obligées de manger des vieux ! (© Coluche):mouais:



Ca me rappel aussi le film Hannibal


----------



## inkclub (3 Octobre 2012)

Le ministère grec du Développement a débloqué 28,9 millions d'euros pour subventionner la construction d'un circuit de F1 près du port de Patras.


http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-pol...edits-pour-un-circuit-de-formule-1-368634.php


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Le ministère grec du Développement a débloqué 28,9 millions d'euros pour subventionner la construction d'un circuit de F1 près du port de Patras.
> 
> 
> http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-pol...edits-pour-un-circuit-de-formule-1-368634.php



Ah enfin une bonne nouvelle dans la sinistrose ambiante de ce pays de faignants !!


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2012)

Sinon, il paraît que l'iguane tenait encore la forme à Paris ... (bon celle-là, c'est 2007)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> Taxe Copé: le gouvernement provisionne 1,3 milliard d'euros... pour les banques
> 
> 
> Le gouvernement prévoit de rembourser les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet, qui financent depuis 4 ans par une taxe France Télévisions. Convaincues que le dispositif serait annulé par Bruxelles, les banques françaises ont déjà racheté une partie de cette créance.







iDuck a dit:


> Un éleveur dévoré par ses propres cochons




C'est un message subliminal ???


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2012)

Les pauvres, ça ne génère pas assez de marge
Je déteste de plus en plus mon époque


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> .."_Patron-Pigeon_"



Un peu de bon sens et de critique après ce petit buzz.
Ici et là (arrêt sur images, faut être abonné).


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Les pauvres, ça ne génère pas assez de marge
> Je déteste de plus en plus mon époque



J'avoue ne pas avoir trop compris la valeur ajouté de leur forfait, à part se la péter et se faire servir sur le mode larbinesque.

Quant aux soi-disants pigeons, c'est à gerber...


----------



## patlek (3 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> (arrêt sur images, faut être abonné).



Et toi, tu es abonné, donc ... (Salaud de riches!)


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Et toi, tu es abonné, donc ... (Salaud de riches!)



Même pas, j'ai même pas eu le temps de lire le lien de libé en plus, mais bon je savais que vous en feriez bon usage


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Les pauvres, ça ne génère pas assez de marge
> Je déteste de plus en plus mon époque



Tu t'emportes un peu romu ! Il est vachement bien ce forfait, les services associés sont à la hauteur du prélèvement mensuel.

C'est un peu comme reprocher à Breguet de faire des montres en plastoque &#8212; mais hype &#8212; pour permettre au plus grand nombre (de pauvres) d'avoir l'heure au poignet. Ou plutôt fustiger Swatch de produire des montres d'exceptions pour quelques clients fortunés.

Tout le monde n'a pas envie d'un forfait au raz des pâquerettes ni besoin de points fidélité&#8230;


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2012)

Juste qu'à ce prix le forfait devrait être illimité partout au monde et pas faire payer de suppléments Data


----------



## subsole (3 Octobre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Juste qu'à ce prix le forfait devrait être illimité partout au monde et pas faire payer de suppléments Data



Et fournir la vaseline.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Octobre 2012)

Oui aussi mais ça c'est un autre topic


----------



## subsole (3 Octobre 2012)

Le bel imbécile !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2012)

> Et pourquoi interdire plus avant les mariages consanguins, la pédophilie, l'inceste qui sont encore monnaie courante dans le monde ?


Parce que ça n'a rien à voir avec le mariage homosexuel, fait entre adultes libres et consentants et qui ne portent préjudice à personne.
Mais je continuerai à gueuler dans le désert : "et pourquoi persister dans la sacralisation d u mariage"...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2012)

Des vaches suisses envoient un SMS lorsquelles sont en chaleur



> Des capteurs implantés dans le vagin et au cou des bêtes leur annoncent, par SMS, les signes de chaleur émis par leurs bêtes. Suisse oblige, le message peut être délivré dans les trois langues principales du pays  français, allemand, italien  ainsi qu'en anglais et en espagnol.


----------



## JPTK (3 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Parce que ça n'a rien à voir avec le mariage homosexuel, fait entre adultes libres et consentants et qui ne portent préjudice à personne.
> Mais je continuerai à gueuler dans le désert : "et pourquoi persister dans la sacralisation d u mariage"...



Et puis bon, c'est tout simplement légal l'homosexualité.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des vaches suisses envoient un SMS lorsquelles sont en chaleur



Est-ce que l'envoi de SMS est compris dans leur forfait ou doivent-elles payer chaque SMS qu'elles envoient ?


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Parce que ça n'a rien à voir avec le mariage homosexuel, fait entre adultes libres et consentants et qui ne portent préjudice à personne.



Je ne discuterai pas de l'argument "entre adultes libres et consentants et qui ne portent préjudice à personne" car il y a de quoi mener un débat long et difficile.

Mais il me semble bon de rappeler (comme je l'ai fait ailleurs) que :
- l'homosexualité n'est pas punie par la loi en France. Elle n'est pas tolérée, pas dépénalisée : elle est autorisée !
- c'est loin d'être le cas de la polygamie, de l'inceste, de la pédophilie (etc) qui peuvent être punis par des peines de prison ferme.

M. Lebel n'est pas un imbécile comme le dit subsole. Sa charge de Maire et donc d'officier de police judiciaire ne laisse pas de doute quant à sa connaissance même partielle des points cités ci-dessus.

Ce n'est pas un imbécile mais un être volontairement méchant et calculateur. Ce qui est autrement plus grave à mes yeux mais pas forcément puni par la loi.




Le docteur a dit:


> Mais je continuerai à gueuler dans le désert : "et pourquoi persister dans la sacralisation du mariage"...



Autre sujet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des vaches suisses envoient un SMS lorsquelles sont en chaleur





> ainsi qu'en anglais et en espagnol



Reste à espérer que les traducteurs de SMS suisses ne parlent pas l'anglais comme des vaches espagnoles !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2012)

*Grèce : il détruit 500 000 Euros avant de se donner la mort.* 

L'événement en soit n'a rien d'extraordinaire, mais il se télescope avec l'actualité : pendant ce temps-là, comme le rappelle l'article, le taux de suicide explose dans le même pays parce que la crise et la politique de la troïka y ont acculé des dizaines de milliers de personnes à désespérer de l'avenir&#8230; Dans un tel contexte, qu'est-ce qui doit être prioritaire : faire preuve de générosité et distribuer l'argent dont on ne veut plus, ou manifester de manière spectaculaire son mépris d'un monde où le fric est la valeur dominante et décide qui doit vivre ou pas ?

Aurait-il fait preuve de bonté en distribuant son argent plutôt qu'en le détruisant, ou ne se serait-il acheté à ce prix qu'une parcelle dérisoire de bonne conscience hypocrite et stérile ?

Je pense à ce passage du _Journal_ de Gombrowicz où, se promenant sur une plage, il aperçoit un petit scarabée renversé sur le dos et luttant en vain pour se redresser. Gombrowicz le remet sur ses pattes et le sauve. Puis en aperçoit un autre, qu'il secourt de la même manière, puis encore d'autres&#8230; Il se sent contraint de les sauver eux aussi, puisqu'il l'a fait pour les autres. Mais arrive ce qui devait arriver. L'épuisement du sens moral devant l'énormité, poussée jusqu'à l'absurde, de la tâche.

_Il n'y avait pas que cette plage : toute la côte à perte de vue fourmillait de scarabées. Le moment allait venir où je me dirais : 'ça suffit' et il y aurait un premier petit scarabée à n'être pas secouru. 'C'est celui-ci', et je le sauvais, incapable de me contraindre à cet arbitrage terrible et presque abject. Car pourquoi celui-ci ? Pourquoi lui justement ? Et soudain le mécanisme s'enraya, facilement je coupai court à ma compassion, je m'arrêtai. 'Eh bien rentrons', pensai-je indifférent. Et le scarabée, celui devant lequel j'avais cessé d'intervenir, resta là à agiter ses petites pattes »._​


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Reste à espérer que les traducteurs de SMS suisses ne parlent pas l'anglais comme des vaches espagnoles !



On dit parler français comme une vache espagnole. Expression franc comtoise du temps ou la franche comté appartenait à l'Espagne et ou quelques espagnoles passaient de temps à autres voir si tout allait bien.


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2012)

Les artistes sont des incompris&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> On dit parler français comme une vache espagnole. Expression franc comtoise du temps ou la franche comté appartenait à l'Espagne et ou quelques (vaches ?) espagnoles passaient de temps à autres voir si tout allait bien.




Naaaaaaan


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Je ne discuterai pas de l'argument "entre adultes libres et consentants et qui ne portent préjudice à personne" car il y a de quoi mener un débat long et difficile.
> 
> Mais il me semble bon de rappeler (comme je l'ai fait ailleurs) que :
> - l'homosexualité n'est pas punie par la loi en France. Elle n'est pas tolérée, pas dépénalisée : elle est autorisée !
> ...



Le fait que quelque chose soit autorisé par la loi n'est jamais le dernier mot. Pour refuser le mariage aux homosexuels il faut commencer à se placer sur le terrain du "le mariage, c'est fait pour faire des enfants". Auquel cas on pourra toujours répondre que les homosexuels, même s'ils ne font pas d'enfants au sens strict, peuvent très bien former des familles.
Ce que je veux dire par "adultes libres et consentants", c'est tout simplement que tous les exemples donnés par ce brave monsieur ne sont pas dans ce cas de figure ou pas dans celui de ne porter préjudice à personne. Ai-je besoin d'expliquer pourquoi ? C'est une question d'éthique avant même d'être puni de prison ferme.

Sinon, ce n'est pas tout à fait un autre sujet que s'en prendre à l'institution du mariage. Elle est dominante au point de ravaler tout ce qui ne rentre pas dans ce moule au rang de mariage de seconde zone, voire de relation plus ou moins sulfureuse ("concubinage", "union libre", etc).
Je ne cesse de dire que les homosexuels auraient pu penser à remettre en question cette institution familialiste ne distribuant des droits de couples qu'à ceux qui s'y plient. Je les trouvent assez réactionnaires, sur ce coup-là, pour tout dire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> M. Lebel n'est pas un imbécile comme le dit subsole. Sa charge de Maire *et donc d'officier de police judiciaire* ne laisse pas de doute quant à sa connaissance même partielle des points cités ci-dessus.



Là, je n'en suis pas certain, il n'est pas "maire", il est "maire d'arrondissement", ce qui est un statut distinct, à mi chemin entre "conseiller général" et "adjoint au maire". Le statut spécifique de Paris, je ne le connais pas particulièrement, mais je ne serais pas autrement surpris d'apprendre que seul "le maire de Paris" (donc Delanöe") ait le statut d'officier de police judiciaire, et pas les maires d'arrondissement  À vérifier.


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> les homosexuels [] Je les trouvent assez réactionnaires



Je dirais conformistes plutôt !

Pour ce qui est des réactionnaires, regarde donc chez nos voisins ukrainiens. Y'a eu un projet de loi visant à condamner l'apologie de l'homosexualité et puis un vote favorable en première lecture au parlement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je n'en suis pas certain, il n'est pas "maire", il est "maire d'arrondissement", ce qui est un statut distinct, à mi chemin entre "conseiller général" et "adjoint au maire". Le statut spécifique de Paris, je ne le connais pas particulièrement, mais je ne serais pas autrement surpris d'apprendre que seul "le maire de Paris" (donc Delanöe") ait le statut d'officier de police judiciaire, et pas les maires d'arrondissement  À vérifier.



Effectivement : http://questions.assemblee-nationale.fr/q12/12-101571qe.htm


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon, ce n'est pas tout à fait un autre sujet que s'en prendre à l'institution du mariage.


On est même en plein dedans. Madââââme Boutin en remet une couche sur le thème, 'quand on manque d'arguments valables, on en invente qui font peur'. Le même que Lebel, mais je dois être con, je ne vois toujours pas le rapport (sexuel ou pas ). Je note qu'elle oublie la pédophilie et l'inceste, peut-être histoire d'être plus crédible ? 
Mais le plus clair est qu'effectivement, c'est que c'est parce que le mariage homosexuel va à l'encontre de la notion sociétale telle qu'elle est ancrée chez nous (mariage = sacrement = faire des enfants, pour schématiser) que ça provoque une telle levée de boucliers.

C'est mon avis et je le partage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2012)

*http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...ILWWW00614-les-sdf-vivent-30-ans-de-moins.php*

Ce n'est malheureusement pas une surprise.


----------



## subsole (4 Octobre 2012)

Pousse mémé dans les orties !


----------



## Le docteur (4 Octobre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Je dirais conformistes plutôt !
> 
> Pour ce qui est des réactionnaires, regarde donc chez nos voisins ukrainiens. Y'a eu un projet de loi visant à condamner l'apologie de l'homosexualité et puis un vote favorable en première lecture au parlement&#8230;



Oui, exact, j'y été un peu fort...
Quand aux autres zozos, je trouve qu'ils sont de plus en plus nombreux et l'ouvrent de plus en plus grand... Ca commence à foutre les boules.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> On est même en plein dedans. Madââââme Boutin en remet une couche sur le thème, 'quand on manque d'arguments valables, on en invente qui font peur'. Le même que Lebel, mais je dois être con, je ne vois toujours pas le rapport (sexuel ou pas ). Je note qu'elle oublie la pédophilie et l'inceste, peut-être histoire d'être plus crédible ?
> Mais le plus clair est qu'effectivement, c'est que c'est parce que le mariage homosexuel va à l'encontre de la notion sociétale telle qu'elle est ancrée chez nous (mariage = sacrement = faire des enfants, pour schématiser) que ça provoque une telle levée de boucliers.
> 
> C'est mon avis et je le partage



J'ai toujours pas compris le rapport non plus... Mais au moins apparemment elle ne reprend pas les autres conneries. Boutin a toujours été douée pour nous faire de l'ultraconservateur "light"...

Quand à la notion sociétale, justement, c'est précisément celle-là que j'aimerais qu'on interroge un peu. Quand on voit les justifications des avantages réservés aux couples mariés, on aimerait tout de même avoir quelques chose d'autre que : "tu veux pas te marier, alors tu n'as pas à réclamer les droits liés au mariage" en boucle...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Pousse mémé dans les orties !



Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que j'ai peur que cet engouement des médias pour l'euthanasie serve des intérêts nettement plus pragmatiques...
J'avoue être resté songeur devant cet article du Monde, aujourd'hui...


----------



## inkclub (5 Octobre 2012)

etant les meilleurs dans le commerce international, Paris veut aider les Etats africains à négocier les contrats internationaux


http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Par...les_contrats_internationaux20051020121103.asp


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, exact, j'y été un peu fort...
> Quand aux autres zozos, je trouve qu'ils sont de plus en plus nombreux et l'ouvrent de plus en plus grand... Ca commence à foutre les boules.
> 
> Quand à la notion sociétale, justement, c'est précisément celle-là que j'aimerais qu'on interroge un peu.



T'inquiète y'a encore quelques activistes chez les homosexuels. 



			
				extrait d'une tribune parue dans Les Panthères Roses a dit:
			
		

> Lhétérosexualité nest pas lorientation sexuelle majoritaire, cest un système politique
> 
> 
> Pourquoi un homme ("un vrai") ne met-il pas de jupes ? Pourquoi le rose est-il une "couleur de filles" ? Pourquoi être célibataire passé trente ans est suspect ? Pourquoi faut-il avoir des enfants pour être "épanouie" ? Pourquoi y a-t-il des toilettes "messieurs" et des toilettes "dames" ? Pourquoi le bricolage est-il "un travail dhomme" ? Pourquoi "la femme" est-elle "plus sensible" ? Pourquoi le mariage devrait-il être le plus beau jour de votre vie ? Pourquoi "enculé", "pute", "gouine" et "pédé" sont des insultes ? Pourquoi "hétéro" nen est pas une ? Pourquoi le masculin lemporte-t-il sur le féminin ? Pourquoi se promener nu, draguer ou baiser dehors sont des "attentats à la pudeur" ? Pourquoi tout le monde est "forcément" hétérosexuel à la campagne et en banlieue ? Pourquoi lorientation sexuelle relève "évidemment" de la sphère privée, sauf quand les messieurs exhibent fièrement leur dame ?
> ...



Du coup, ta réaction passe pour du décaféiné !


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2012)

Vivement l'accouchement pour tous !


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Vivement l'accouchement pour tous !



Ou la stérilité pour tous !


----------



## inkclub (6 Octobre 2012)

metropolis 2.0

des milliers de salariés se sont mis hier en grève dans une usine du groupe taïwanais Foxconn en Chine qui fabrique des composants pour l'iPhone 5 d'Apple, selon une organisation de défense des droits sociaux.

Le géant taïwanais de l'électronique avait été frappé ces dernières années, dans ses usines chinoises, par une série de suicides. Le mois dernier, une de ses usines avait été fermée après une bagarre générale opposant des vigiles et des ouvriers, et impliquant 2000 salariés ainsi que 5000 policiers.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...63-iphone-5-greve-dans-une-usine-en-chine.php


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2012)

Macgé à 7H57



inkclub à 10H39 a dit:


> metropolis 2.0
> 
> des milliers de salariés se sont mis hier en grève dans une usine du groupe taïwanais Foxconn en Chine qui fabrique des composants pour l'iPhone 5 d'Apple, selon une organisation de défense des droits sociaux.
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2012)

BAISER VOLÉ  Lune des photos les plus romantiques révèle une agression sexuelle




Effectivement, c'était un fâcheux précédent, dont on a pu mesurer les conséquences :


----------



## subsole (6 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


>



 Si Toximityx passe dans le coin, tu vas prendre.





> Dernière modification par Toximityx ; Aujourd'hui à 18h24. Motif: Img érotique.


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> BAISER VOLÉ  Lune des photos les plus romantiques révèle une agression sexuelle


Faudrait relativiser quand même. Si ç'avait été dans d'autres conditions, je veux bien, mais parler 'd'agression sexuelle' dans ce cas précis, et 60 ans après, le politiquement correct a des limites. Mais c'est sur, ça aurait été moins vendeur de se contenter de dire que ce n'était pas un vrai couple.

Sinon Crates, tu fais de la pub pour ton blog  ?


			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Le blog Crates and Ribbon publie le témoignage de Greta Zimmer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait relativiser quand même. Si ç'avait été dans d'autres conditions, je veux bien, mais parler 'd'agression sexuelle' dans ce cas précis, et 60 ans après, le politiquement correct a des limites. Mais c'est sur, ça aurait été moins vendeur de se contenter de dire que ce n'était pas un vrai couple.



Tout à fait, c'est bien pourquoi je l'ai pris à la rigolade.



Romuald a dit:


> Sinon Crates, tu fais de la pub pour ton blog  ?


J'avais même pas remarqué ça


----------



## Berthold (6 Octobre 2012)

Le vélo qui va faire un carton&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> BAISER VOLÉ &#8211; L&#8217;une des photos les plus romantiques révèle une agression sexuelle




Et le genoux plié comme ça, le corps cambré, c'est tout de même le signe qu'elle s'abandonne un peu la sal... 
Elle dit ça parce qu'à l'époque elle était déjà en couple et que son mari l'a toujours eu mauvaise 

N'empêche, une "agression sexuelle" pour un baiser volé, on vit vraiment dans un monde de con.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------

HUMOUR CROISSANT  Le « pain au chocolat » de Jean-François Copé raillé sur Twitter.

Moi les croissants, je les mange seulement s'ils sont pur beur


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> BAISER VOLÉ  Lune des photos les plus romantiques révèle une agression sexuelle


Sauf que si on compare la photo du blog lemonde avec celle qu'on trouve sur Slate on voit qu'elle n'ont pas été prises sous le même angle ce qui veut dire que le photographe a eu le temps de se déplacer entre les 2. Ca fait un peu longuet pour un baiser volé. Normalement sur une des 2 photo on devrait voir le marin se prendre une baffe


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Octobre 2012)

Il embrasse peut-être très bien ou il avait l'haleine particulièrement alcoolisée au point que ça fasse sédatif


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf que si on compare la photo du blog lemonde avec celle qu'on trouve sur Slate on voit qu'elle n'ont pas été prises sous le même angle ce qui veut dire que le photographe a eu le temps de se déplacer entre les 2. Ca fait un peu longuet pour un baiser volé. Normalement sur une des 2 photo on devrait voir le marin se prendre une baffe


J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il y a deux photographes : le marin rigolard à l'arrière plan n'a pas (ou quasi pas) bougé entre les deux tofs alors qu'il est en déplacement. Du coup ça sent la photo posée plutôt que le baiser volé...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il y a deux photographes : le marin rigolard à l'arrière plan n'a pas (ou quasi pas) bougé entre les deux tofs alors qu'il est en déplacement.


En effet j'ai également remarqué ce détail mais alors pourquoi les 2 images sont elles créditées au même photographe? Soit il avait un assistant et ils ont déclenché pile au même moment soit il a bougé alors que les figurants a l'arrière plan ont gardé la pose.


Romuald a dit:


> Du coup ça sent la photo posée plutôt que le baiser volé...


CQFD


----------



## Le docteur (6 Octobre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou la stérilité pour tous !



Ou en tout cas pour beaucoup... Ca ferait des vacances aux autres...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> T'inquiète y'a encore quelques activistes chez les homosexuels.
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup, ta réaction passe pour du décaféiné !



Ben c'est une critique des genres mâtinée de féminisme. 
Moi je m'attaque au familialisme.

Je dirais plutôt que c'est de la Red Bull ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> BAISER VOLÉ  Lune des photos les plus romantiques révèle une agression sexuelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne peux plus voir cette photo sans (la première, on est d'accord) sans penser à sa version dans le Watchmen de Snyder ... (je n'ai toujours pas compris comment le même type a pu pondre 300 et ce film-là, à ce propos).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------

Sinon, oui elle se laisse faire...
Et tout le monde sait que les femmes secrètent une substance qui empêche les agresseurs de les embrasser quand elles ne veulent pas...
N'empêche qu'elle a les bras bien ballants ... L'ose pas dire qu'elle a apprécié...

Aux abris ! Les féministes vont me tomber dessus !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------

Brejnev aussi a l'air d'apprécier ...


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2012)

Non mais j'te jure !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Octobre 2012)

http://lci.tf1.fr/people/mila-kunis-elue-femme-vivante-la-plus-sexy-de-2012-7573220.html

Mais ca se passe comment le vote pour la femme morte la plus sexy de 2012 ?

:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2012)

Que peut-on bien vouloir voir sous un angle différent avec des lunettes à 12 000 euros, Madame Montebourg ? 







Bling, bling...


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> http://lci.tf1.fr/people/mila-kunis-elue-femme-vivante-la-plus-sexy-de-2012-7573220.html
> 
> Mais ca se passe comment le vote pour la femme morte la plus sexy de 2012 ?
> 
> :mouais:



Ils sont balaises pour trouver leurs images d'illustration chez TF1.... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que peut-être bien vouloir voir sous un angle différent avec des lunettes à 12 000 euros, Madame Montebourg ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça a été voté quand, la loi obligeant à être pauvre pour être de gauche ? :mouais:

Être riche et soutenir des proposition d'augmentation de la contribution des riches au redressement national, je trouve ça plus courageux que tenter (heureusement sans succès) de faire passer la suppression de l'allocation de solidarité spécifique pour financer l'allègement de l'impôt sur la fortune


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2012)

Oué, oué c'est ça 

Si la personne concernée avait Sarko ou PPR ou F. Arnaud, tu aurais été le premier à crier au scandale. Ah oui, c'est pas pareil, ils sont de droite.


----------



## JPTK (8 Octobre 2012)

Toujours moins cher qu'une rolex 
Par contre elle aurait un stérilet en diamants à 24 000 &#8364; !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des pantoufles en kevlar à 500 &#8364; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une robe de chambre en poil de poussin à 1200 &#8364; !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et une reconstitution de la ville de New-York en coquilles de moules, achetée à un artiste Singapourien pour la somme de 70 000 &#8364; !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2012)

@ Powerdon : subvention des mobiles et multiplication des arnaques.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2012)

*Sciences Po : un rapport choc dénonce la gestion de l'ère Descoings*

Et ici, un exemple pour mieux comprendre où est passé l'argent : 

*Mission lycée : Sciences Po a cassé sa tirelire*

_Cest un des rapports les plus chers de lhistoire de lécole. Chaque page du rapport Descoings sur le lycée a coûté 9 612 euros. En effet, le directeur de Sciences Po (décédé en avril dernier à New-York)  a dépensé 836 252 euros pour les 87 pages du rapport quil a remis le 2 juin 2009 au président de la République de lépoque, Nicolas Sarkozy._​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, oué c'est ça
> 
> Si la personne concernée avait Sarko ou PPR ou F. Arnaud, tu aurais été le premier à crier au scandale. Ah oui, c'est pas pareil, ils sont de droite.




Mais pas du tout, s'il fallait crier au scandale parce que les gens de droite sont riches, on n'arrêterait pas, non, ce qui me hérisse, c'est qu'on dénie aux riches le droit d'être de gauche.

Monter en épingle le fait que quelqu'un de gauche se paie des lunettes à un an de SMIC, ça, c'est typique de la droite française, je pense qu'ils considèrent qu'un "riche de gauche" est un traitre 

Imagine si la gauche faisait pareil, et lançait une campagne de presse pour le dénoncer chaque fois qu'un pauvre vote à droite, c'est pas des journaux, qu'on aurait, ce sont des pavés format bottin !


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que peut-on bien vouloir voir sous un angle différent avec des lunettes à 12 000 euros, Madame Montebourg ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En même temps, il faut bien reconnaître qu'elle fait par ailleurs des économies substantielles côté coiffeur.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, s'il fallait crier au scandale parce que les gens de droite sont riches, on n'arrêterait pas, non, ce qui me hérisse, c'est qu'on dénie aux riches le droit d'être de gauche.
> 
> Monter en épingle le fait que quelqu'un de gauche se paie des lunettes à un an de SMIC, ça, c'est typique de la droite française, je pense qu'ils considèrent qu'un "riche de gauche" est un traitre
> 
> Imagine si la gauche faisait pareil, et lançait une campagne de presse pour le dénoncer chaque fois qu'un pauvre vote à droite, c'est pas des journaux, qu'on aurait, ce sont des pavés format bottin !



'tin, mais tu le fais vraiment exprès de rien comprendre hein ? 

Allez, un petit OTAR© et le débat est clos.


----------



## patlek (8 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> http://lci.tf1.fr/people/mila-kunis-elue-femme-vivante-la-plus-sexy-de-2012-7573220.html
> 
> Mais ca se passe comment le vote pour la femme morte la plus sexy de 2012 ?
> 
> :mouais:




Faut voter (Et ya interet!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> http://lci.tf1.fr/people/mila-kunis-elue-femme-vivante-la-plus-sexy-de-2012-7573220.html
> 
> Mais ca se passe comment le vote pour la femme morte la plus sexy de 2012 ?
> 
> :mouais:





patlek a dit:


> Faut voter (Et ya interet!!)
> 
> 
> http://www.adobephotoshoptraining.org/photoshop-training-images/zombie-woman.jpg



Mais non, c'est joué d'avance, même Lucy s'est inclinée devant elle !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais non, c'est joué d'avance, même Lucy s'est inclinée devant elle !



Lui s'il te plait, lui...

On a pas retrouvé mes coucougnettes, mais eles sont fossilisées quelque part...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lui s'il te plait, lui...



Ben non, en fait, pas "lui" mais "eux" 



> Le crâne, cinq fragments de mâchoire, quelques dents et surtout une diaphyse de fémur gauche (TM266-01-063)3 ayant pu appartenir à neuf individus



Dans le tas, statistiquement, il devait bien y avoir au moins une fille ! :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, en fait, pas "lui" mais "eux"
> 
> 
> 
> Dans le tas, statistiquement, il devait bien y avoir au moins une fille ! :rateau:



c'est vrai qu'à l'époque on se mélangeait beaucoup...


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2012)

Hollande droit dans ces les bottes de Sarko


----------



## inkclub (9 Octobre 2012)

un candidat pour le prix darwin


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2012)

De véritables carnages ont eu lieu dans les capitales


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2012)

Je suis sûr que certains ont pleuré :rateau:
Ça a dû être la folie sur tweeter, le 11 septembre quoi, "tu as vu ce qui passe ?? C'est hallucinant !!".


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> un candidat pour le prix darwin



Il est mort de connerie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2012)

SEX TOY  Festival de sexe en Chine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> SEX TOY  Festival de sexe en Chine



 ... Je n'avais pas cédé mon droit à l'image ...  ... Je demande qu'on retire ma photo immédiatement ! 






​


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> SEX TOY &#8211; Festival de sexe en Chine



_" (...) les femmes se font opérer pour restaurer leur hymen et faire croire à leur mari qu'elle sont vierges au moment de leur union. (....)"_
Après  ça, on voudrait qu'ils respectent les brevets et autres propriétés intellectuelles. 


_"(....) J'ai des hommes qui jouissaient en trois minutes, je leur apprends à tenir 30 minutes. C'est suffisamment long. (....)"
_
Pfff 30 minutes, facile _il suffit de vieillir_ leur dira certainement le vieux malin  le vieil homme de 78 ans.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'avais pas cédé mon droit à l'image ...  ... Je demande qu'on retire ma photo immédiatement !
> 
> 
> ​



T'aurais dû retirer tes rangeos plus souvent dans ta jeunesse, t'as vu tes pieds ! :afraid:


----------



## subsole (9 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'avais pas cédé mon droit à l'image ...  ... Je demande qu'on retire ma photo immédiatement !
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Tu t'es rasé, tu fais plus jeune, mais je comprends que tu demandes le retrait de ta photo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'aurais dû retirer tes rangeos plus souvent dans ta jeunesse, t'as vu tes pieds ! :afraid:



... Parce que tu crois que les gens regardent mes pieds ??? :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Tu t'es rasé, tu fais plus jeune.



... Je sais qu'on dit parfois que j'ai un humour "débridé", mais fo nin exagérer non plus !:rateau:

Quant au fait de "tenir" trois minutes ou trente minutes, l'âge n'arrange rien, malheureusement ... ... après 40 ans de stages, trainings et expériences en tous genres, j'en suis toujours à "moins une minute" ...:rateau:


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2012)

Jules et Jim


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2012)

Je ne savais pas que Macgé et Entrevue c'était pareil.

On s'en cogne des histoires de fesses des politiques, bUrdel !


----------



## Powerdom (10 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que Macgé et Entrevue c'était pareil.
> 
> On s'en cogne des histoires de fesses des politiques, bUrdel !



Ben le titre du fil c'est actualité amusantes. Cela rentre parfaitement dans le sujet je trouve. (en me relisant je pense que cela rentre également dans le sujet :love


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Faut bien se détendre :hein:
(je sens qu'il y en aura bien un pour allonger la sauce)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben le titre du fil c'est actualité amusantes.



Euh &#8230; Pas vraiment, non, c'est "Actualité amusante &#8230; Ou pas" !



Powerdom a dit:


> Cela rentre parfaitement dans le sujet je trouve. (en me relisant je pense que cela rentre également dans le sujet :love



Ben pas vraiment non plus, "Actualité", ça ne veut pas dire "ce qui s'est passé il y a longtemps", pour autant que je sache, or là, c'est du réchauffé de chez réchauffé, en plus de son manque total d'intérêt ! :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben le titre du fil c'est actualité amusantes. Cela rentre parfaitement dans le sujet je trouve. (en me relisant je pense que cela rentre également dans le sujet :love


Perso je trouve que ça mérite plus le terme de fond de poubelle moisi que d'actualité. M'enfin chacun ses gouts


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> or là, c'est du réchauffé de chez réchauffé, en plus de son manque total d'intérêt ! :mouais:


Désolé, mais comme ça vient de sortir, et je ne lis pas Voici/Voilà, je n'étais pas au courant, moi.  



Romuald a dit:


> Perso je trouve que ça mérite plus le terme de fond de poubelle moisi que d'actualité. M'enfin chacun ses gouts


Je trouve ça plutôt _sympa_ que la politique ne soit pas une frontière à la vie. 
 On monte au-dessus  des "parties".


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je trouve ça plutôt _sympa_ que la politique ne soit pas une frontière à la vie.


Moi aussi. Mais que ça se transforme en 'actu' pour faire vendre des torchons et gloser dans les couloirs, non.


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi aussi. Mais que ça se transforme en 'actu' pour faire vendre des torchons et gloser dans les couloirs, non.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> http://lci.tf1.fr/people/mila-kunis-elue-femme-vivante-la-plus-sexy-de-2012-7573220.html
> 
> Mais ca se passe comment le vote pour la femme morte la plus sexy de 2012 ?
> 
> :mouais:



Elle est sexy ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça a été voté quand, la loi obligeant à être pauvre pour être de gauche ? :mouais:
> 
> Être riche et soutenir des proposition d'augmentation de la contribution des riches au redressement national, je trouve ça plus courageux que tenter (heureusement sans succès) de faire passer la suppression de l'allocation de solidarité spécifique pour financer l'allègement de l'impôt sur la fortune



Pas con...
Rassurez-moi, sinon, sa coiffure, elle n'est pas à 12000 euros, hein ?!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, oué c'est ça
> 
> Si la personne concernée avait Sarko ou PPR ou F. Arnaud, tu aurais été le premier à crier au scandale. Ah oui, c'est pas pareil, ils sont de droite.



Ben non, c'est normal qu'un mec de droite soit un salaud de profiteur-exploiteur. Là on s'y attend...
Remarquez, pour ce qui est de s'attendre à quelque chose, je savais que les socialistes allaient m'enfiler bien profond et que j'avais tort de voter pour eux, mais ils parviennent quand même toujours à me surprendre dans les détails...


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Remarquez, pour ce qui est de s'attendre à quelque chose, je savais que les socialistes allaient m'enfiler bien profond et que j'avais tort de voter pour eux, mais ils parviennent quand même toujours à me surprendre dans les détails...


Ca, se faire enfiler par une paire de lunettes à 12000 boules, c'est pas ordinaire 
Et bien profond qui plus est   

Ouille !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2012)

J'ai failli rater ça (date de la mi-septembre) : une satire au vitriol de la politique d'austérité menée au Portugal.

*Moi, Premier ministre, je tuerais un tiers des Portugais*


----------



## Le docteur (11 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> J'ai failli rater ça (date de la mi-septembre) : une satire au vitriol de la politique d'austérité menée au Portugal.
> 
> *Moi, Premier ministre, je tuerais un tiers des Portugais*



C'est à peu près le programme de la droite  la "gauche", quant à elle le fera sans le faire exprès.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Jules et Jim



L'un portant à droite et l'autre à gauche, cela s'appelle varier les plaisirs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, c'est surtout la faute d'accord qui m'a piqué les yeux : 


*




* *
*​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, c'est surtout la faute d'accord qui m'a piqué les yeux :
> 
> 
> *http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/6...edjianauraiteuunelongueliaison20minutesfr.jpg
> ...



Ça dépend &#8230; S'ils s'aimaient assez fort, on pouvait dire que "les deux ne font qu'un", et de ce fait, le pluriel n'avait plus lieu d'être &#8230; C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Octobre 2012)

On peut aussi imaginer que l'un des deux était érotomane et se faisait des plans tout seul


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2012)

_"Il conclut enfin: «les deux hommes en ont gardé un grand respect lun pour lautre»." _

Vu le caractère de la dame, comme on les comprend !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2012)

Bravo au fils caché de Bob Marley ..... *YO MAN* !!!!!!! :rateau: ..... :rose: Pardon ! :rose:

http://www.lalibre.be/culture/livres/article/766121/mo-yan-prix-nobel-de-litterature.html


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2012)

"récompensé pour son réalisme hallucinatoire"

Finalement la drogue, ce n'est pas mal


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2012)

En voila une bien belle décision qui va faire plaisir à Taubira...


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2012)

1 - Au FMI, on n'a pas peur de dire tout et son contraire

2 - Vive les vieux ! 2000 &#8364; bruts * 0,15% = 3 &#8364;, c'est bien la peine de manifester !_
surtout quand on bénéficie de 10% d'abattement pour des frais professionnels qui n'existent pas&#8230;_


----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> 2 - Vive les vieux ! 2000  bruts * 0,15% = 3 , c'est bien la pein de manifester !_
> surtout quand on bénéficie de 10% d'abattement pour des frais professionnels qui n'existent pas_


Ça fait combien en anciens Francs ? ^^


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> 1
> 
> la pein de manifester !




Dès fois tu me fais de la peine...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2012)

*Drame de l'apiculture : des abeilles dopées aux M&M's produisent un mystérieux miel bleu !*

Que les choses soient donc parfaitement claires : non, elles n'avaient pas sucé un Schtroumpf.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2012)

Argh ! Ca fait au moins 5 ans que je me tâte pour y participer ! 
Faudrait que je me décide avant que le temps fasse inexorablement son boulot et surtout avant que je ne poste un message du style : "Hé les gars, on prend un ver ensemble ???" :rateau:

L'année prochaine sera la bonne ... enfin j'espère ! 


*http://www.burningman.com/*​


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

Les jeux violents rendent....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les jeux violents rendent....



Ok, j'arrête de jouer à Worms


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2012)

Rêver d'avoir "les fesses en l'air" oui, mais en Falcon ! *


* Dédicace spéciale à P77


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Octobre 2012)

Amis poètes et urgentistes, bonsoir.
Un classique du genre à la mode Apple.
Petit concour : 4 ou 4S (le 5 est postérieur, si je puis dire) ?
Question subsidiaire : si c'est un 4S, que peut bien répondre SIRI aux différentes sollicitations dont il est probablement l'objet ?
Quid de l'AppleCare ? De la formation des Genius en cas de pareille panne ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2012)

Bla, blabla blablabla, bla. :sleep:

Pour 100 000 :affraid:

Pfffrrr !


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Octobre 2012)

Je vois pas ou est la surprise. ça fait 10 ans qu'on connait ses idées.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2012)

Dans la série Régis est un con: Régis fait pipi du train.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2012)

> il a été brûlé au visage, aux bras et aux jambes"



Cela aurait pu être pire. Il aurait pu être brûlé à la teub.












:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bla, blabla blablabla, bla. :sleep:
> 
> Pour 100 000 :affraid:
> 
> Pfffrrr !





> Je ne sais pas. Mais si vous me donnez le choix entre la Norvège ou le Brésil, OK, jachète le Brésil tout de suite



Oui, mais en fait, la question serait plutôt "les brésiliens achèteraient-ils Sarko ?" 

j'ai un petit doute :mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans la série Régis est un con: Régis fait pipi du train.



La prochaine fois, il fera caca sur la voie, et il arrêtera définivement de provoquer des retards de ces trains qui n'ont pas besoin de ça...


----------



## touchmods (12 Octobre 2012)

A quoi ressemblera t-on dans 1000 ans ? Ca fait peur n'est ce pas


----------



## Fìx (12 Octobre 2012)

touchmods a dit:


> A quoi ressemblera t-on dans 1000 ans ? Ca fait peur n'est ce pas



Quand j'vous disais que José Culot était en avance sur son temps ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------




> L'utilisation toujours plus intensive de technologies telles que les iPhones ou les claviers, engendrera une transformation de nos mains



Ah bah oui, d'ici 1000 ans on aura rien trouvé de mieux que l'iPhone... il est tellement parfait !! :love: 

Mouarffff !! :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (12 Octobre 2012)

Les CFF et Apple s'entendent au sujet de l'horloge.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------




touchmods a dit:


> A quoi ressemblera t-on dans 1000 ans ? Ca fait peur n'est ce pas



Je dirais que c'est du n'importe quoi. Premier message pour faire de la pub. C'est pas interdit ça ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Il aurait pu être brûlé à la teub.



C'est même sûrement la qu'il a été brûlé le plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2012)

*Le lieu d'assassinat de César découvert ?*

Mince alors ! Le passé, c'est ce qui ne passe pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les CFF et Apple s'entendent au sujet de l'horloge



J'en connais qui vont toucher le pactole :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2012)

touchmods a dit:


> A quoi ressemblera t-on dans 1000 ans ? Ca fait peur n'est ce pas



Ben nan, ça ne fait pas peur, parce qu'on voit bien que ce sont des conneries, en dehors de quelques considérations, comme sa taille moyenne, qui sont liées à son mode de vie (hygiène, progrès de l'alimentation &#8230, l'homme d'aujourd'hui n'est pas différent de celui d'il y a 30 000 ans, on ne voit pas pourquoi, dans les 1000 années à venir, il changerait plus que dans les 30 000 dernières, l'évolution, ça ne marche pas comme ça, ce sont des centaines de milliers d'années, qu'elle prend pour transformer une espèce, pas 1000, ni même 10 000 !


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, ça ne fait pas peur, parce qu'on voit bien que ce sont des conneries, en dehors de quelques considérations, comme sa taille moyenne, qui sont liées à son mode de vie (hygiène, progrès de l'alimentation ), l'homme d'aujourd'hui n'est pas différent de celui d'il y a 30 000 ans, on ne voit pas pourquoi, dans les 1000 années à venir, il changerait plus que dans les 30 000 dernières, l'évolution, ça ne marche pas comme ça, ce sont des centaines de milliers d'années, qu'elle prend pour transformer une espèce, pas 1000, ni même 10 000 !



En même temps à la base c'est un article du Sun, un tabloïd.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En voila une bien belle décision qui va faire plaisir à Taubira...


Pourquoi ? Taubira est pour le viol en réunion ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------




da capo a dit:


> 1 - Au FMI, on n'a pas peur de dire tout et son contraire
> 
> 2 - Vive les vieux ! 2000  bruts * 0,15% = 3 , c'est bien la peine de manifester !_
> surtout quand on bénéficie de 10% d'abattement pour des frais professionnels qui n'existent pas_



Pfiou !! Heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas nombreux à toucher 2000 euros...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Amis poètes et urgentistes, bonsoir.
> Un classique du genre à la mode Apple.
> Petit concour : 4 ou 4S (le 5 est postérieur, si je puis dire) ?
> Question subsidiaire : si c'est un 4S, que peut bien répondre SIRI aux différentes sollicitations dont il est probablement l'objet ?
> Quid de l'AppleCare ? De la formation des Genius en cas de pareille panne ?



Première question : prout !
Deuxième question : la pastille a viré marron...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, ça ne fait pas peur, parce qu'on voit bien que ce sont des conneries, en dehors de quelques considérations, comme sa taille moyenne, qui sont liées à son mode de vie (hygiène, progrès de l'alimentation ), l'homme d'aujourd'hui n'est pas différent de celui d'il y a 30 000 ans, on ne voit pas pourquoi, dans les 1000 années à venir, il changerait plus que dans les 30 000 dernières, l'évolution, ça ne marche pas comme ça, ce sont des centaines de milliers d'années, qu'elle prend pour transformer une espèce, pas 1000, ni même 10 000 !



En fait c'est totalement faux : avec la sélection naturelle, basée sur l'attractivité sexuelle uniquement, tous les hommes ressembleront à George WhatElse Clooney et toutes les femmes à la Bellucci...


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> En fait c'est totalement faux : avec la sélection naturelle, basée sur l'attractivité sexuelle uniquement, tous les hommes ressembleront à George WhatElse Clooney et toutes les femmes à la Bellucci...



Bien sûr, dans ma famille, oui. La tienne aussi, je n'en doute pas.
On est plus grands et plus beaux de génération en génération. On est de mieux en mieux éduqués et formés, on gagne de mieux en mieux notre vie en faisant de plus en plus ce qui nous plait.

Mais pour la très grande majorité restante pas sûr que ça aille mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2012)

> tous les hommes ressembleront à George WhatElse Clooney et toutes les femmes à la Bellucci...



Le monde sera monotone


----------



## patlek (13 Octobre 2012)

Et il semblerait qu' il y ait des rumeurs trainant comme quoi, george "what else?" clooney, ce serait plus vincent cassel que monica bellucci...

Enfin, moi j' en sais rien du tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------

Bon, autre sujet...

Rhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa... les écolos...

http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/politi...-en-cause-dans-un-trafic-de-drogue-7753424151


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Rhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa... les écolos...
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/politi...-en-cause-dans-un-trafic-de-drogue-7753424151



Rhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... RTL !



			
				le titre de l'article a dit:
			
		

> Florence Lamblin, élue EELV de Paris, mise en cause dans un trafic de drogue





			
				le contenu de l'article a dit:
			
		

> Florence Lamblin, adjointe au maire du XIIIème arrondissement de Paris, figure parmi les 17 personnes interpellées en France et entendues cette semaine lors du démantèlement d'un réseau de blanchiment de fonds



N'importe quoi pourvu qu'on ait un titre accrocheur !


----------



## patlek (13 Octobre 2012)

???

Les deux trafic de drogues et blanchiment d' argent  étaient liés. L' argent a blanchir provenant du trafic... Donc, le titre de t' article n' est pas spécialement racoleur a mes yeux.

Autre article;

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...iment-d-argent-de-la-drogue_1774981_3224.html

Et d' ailleurs!!!, çà me fait penser qu' il faudrait que je me lance dans la photo:

"et deux photographies d'art d'une valeur de un million d'euros"


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> ???
> 
> Les deux trafic de drogues et blanchiment d' argent  étaient liés. L' argent a blanchir provenant du trafic... Donc, le titre de t' article n' est pas spécialement racoleur a mes yeux.



Mais si, il est évident que tous les trafics de blanchiment d'argent sont liés à des entreprises criminelles (liées à la drogue dans la majorité des cas), mais "blanchir de l'argent sale", ce n'est pas "trafiquer de la drogue", comme le donne à penser le titre, cependant comme dans l'esprit des gens, trafiquer de la drogue est plus criminel que blanchir de l'argent, ça fait mieux vendre de mettre "traffic de drogue" que "blanchiment d'argent" dans le titre !


----------



## patlek (13 Octobre 2012)

http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/enculer-les-mouches.php

Voilà... pinailler.


Je dirais: c' est comme les receleurs.

Les receleurs ne sont pas les voleurs, mais dans le cadre d'un systéme de vols, ils sont aux meme titre que les voleurs, parti intégrente, voire indispensable du systéme selon l' échelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/enculer-les-mouches.php
> 
> Voilà... pinailler.



Mais non, ce n'est pas la bonne expression ! 

Non, le recel n'est pas du vol, c'est du recel, le blanchiment d'argent n'est pas du trafic de drogue, et la corruption n'est pas de la politique, le fait que deux activités soient fréquemment liées ne signifie pas que se sont les mêmes activités, et dans le cas précis qui nous préoccupe, la mise en place de ce titre porte aussi un nom : c'est du "sensationnalisme". Cette femme n'a eu, pour toute activité délictueuse que le fait de mettre un compte bancaire en Suisse, dont elle n'avait plus l'usage à la disposition de tiers (moyennant rétribution), si tu appelles ça "trafiquer de la drogue", tu as un sérieux problème de vocabulaire !


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2012)

Otar© et Otar© sont dans un bateau...


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2012)

Bah, ils vont finir par se taire, tôt Otar&#8230;


----------



## patlek (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette femme n'a eu, pour toute activité délictueuse que le fait de mettre un compte bancaire en Suisse, dont elle n'avait plus l'usage à la disposition de tiers (moyennant rétribution), si tu appelles ça "trafiquer de la drogue", tu as un sérieux problème de vocabulaire !



Et elle a tout juste touchée 400 000 euros en liquide, comment pouvait eille savoir que derrière ce simple service qu' elle rendait , aimablement par gentillesse, se cachait un trafic de drogue??? 

Hein?? je vous le demande??? ma cliente est innocente, elle a été abusée: c' est une victime.

C' est pourquoi, je demande la relaxe, assortie de 500 000 euros de réparation, pour "préjudice moral"

(J' hésite entre une carrière d' avocat, et photographe d' art)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un compte bancaire en Suisse



Surtout ne vous gênez pas, si vous avez besoin d'un tel compte, j'en ai un qui attend votre versement. Seul hic, j'aurai des problèmes avec le fisc suisse, comment prouvez que cet argent reçu n'est pas d'origine foireuse


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Bah, ils vont finir par se taire, tôt Otar



ce serait enfin une actualité amusante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Et elle a tout juste touchée 400 000 euros en liquide, comment pouvait eille savoir que derrière ce simple service qu' elle rendait , aimablement par gentillesse, se cachait un trafic de drogue???



Ben elle ne pouvait pas, en tant que politicienne, la première pensée qu'elle a du avoir, c'était que ces gens devaient avoir à planquer des dessous de table, parce que les politiciens, ils sont plus habitués aux problèmes de blanchiment de l'argent de la corruption qu'à celui issu du trafic de drogue !


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2012)

P77, c'est parce que t'es modo qu'il faut défendre n'importe quel vert. Il ne faut pas prendre les choses à coeur à ce point.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> P77, c'est parce que t'es modo qu'il faut défendre n'importe quel vert. Il ne faut pas prendre les choses à coeur à ce point.



Je crois que personne n'a compris, je ne défend personne, et surtout pas une politicienne corrompue, je défend seulement la langue française que certains medias (moi, mon sujet, c'était la rédaction de l'article RTL, pas les faits qu'il rapportait) n'hésitent pas à dévoyer pour faire des titres plus racoleurs. Dire que trafic de drogue et blanchiment d'argent c'est pareil, c'est comme dire qu'un marteau c'est comme un tournevis au prétexte que ce sont tous les deux des outils, en rapport avec le bricolage, mais que paltek aille donc essayer de démonter son MBP ou son iMac avec un marteau ! 

Mon lien, deux trois posts plus haut, vous n'avez pas du cliquer dessus !


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je crois que personne n'a compris, je ne défend personne, et surtout pas une politicienne corrompue,...



Toi qui aimes tant la précision et le pinaillage quadrisectomique, puis-je te rappeler qu'être mis en examen ne veut pas dire être coupable ? Alors avant de la traiter de politicienne corrompue et de hurler avec les loups tu pourrais peut-être attendre l'issue du procès, nan ?


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je crois que personne n'a compris, je ne défend personne, et surtout pas une politicienne corrompue, je défend seulement la langue française que certains medias (moi, mon sujet, c'était la rédaction de l'article RTL, pas les faits qu'il rapportait) n'hésitent pas à dévoyer pour faire des titres plus racoleurs.



Je propose de ne plus citer que les articles du monde diplomatique et de politis (entre autres).

Mais ça va être encore moins drôle si c'est seulement possible.

Ah ben si 

charité bien ordonnée commence par soi-même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2012)

*Montpellier : une mamie de 71 ans vole 30 000  à un curé*

Salauds de vieux !


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je crois que personne n'a compris, je ne défend personne, et surtout pas une politicienne corrompue, je défend seulement la langue française que certains medias (moi, mon sujet, c'était la rédaction de l'article RTL, pas les faits qu'il rapportait) n'hésitent pas à dévoyer pour faire des titres plus racoleurs. Dire que trafic de drogue et blanchiment d'argent c'est pareil, c'est comme dire qu'un marteau c'est comme un tournevis au prétexte que ce sont tous les deux des outils, en rapport avec le bricolage, mais que paltek aille donc essayer de démonter son MBP ou son iMac avec un marteau !
> 
> Mon lien, deux trois posts plus haut, vous n'avez pas du cliquer dessus !



Toujours prendre au 1er degré, forcément foncer tête baissée, à t'engouffrer dans le moindre détail parce qu'il faut impérativement que tu aies le dernier mot?   Tout le monde avais parfaitement compris ton propos, je te rassure.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Tout le monde



Tu comprends qui, là dedans ?


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2012)

Quel bande de crétins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu comprends qui, là dedans ?



Moi-même  

Ceci étant, il ne faut pas confondre comprendre et être d'accord.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Quel bande de crétins
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------
> 
> ...




c'est bon les verts ? 
D'autant que le sujet du monde à déjà été balancé par tibomonG4 il y a quelques jours...


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est bon les verts ?
> D'autant que le sujet du monde à déjà été balancé par tibomonG4 il y a quelques jours...



Ho, ça va bien  

Mais c'est quand même des crétins. :rateau:

Ptit zob, va !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2012)

une mamie de 71 ans vole 30 000 &#8364; à un curé de 94 ans


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2012)

Voyons Anonyme, faut suivre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19399


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Ptit zob, va !



Tu as pensé à envoyer le lien à Zebig ? Je crois bien qu'il envisageait de changer d'iPhone, justement !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as pensé à envoyer le lien à Zebig ? Je crois bien qu'il envisageait de changer d'iPhone, justement !



déjà qu'il s'est assis sur sa remote, y aura t-il de la place pour un iphone ?


----------



## Le docteur (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais non, ce n'est pas la bonne expression !
> 
> Non, le recel n'est pas du vol, c'est du recel, le blanchiment d'argent n'est pas du trafic de drogue, et la corruption n'est pas de la politique, le fait que deux activités soient fréquemment liées ne signifie pas que se sont les mêmes activités, et dans le cas précis qui nous préoccupe, la mise en place de ce titre porte aussi un nom : c'est du "sensationnalisme". Cette femme n'a eu, pour toute activité délictueuse que le fait de mettre un compte bancaire en Suisse, dont elle n'avait plus l'usage à la disposition de tiers (moyennant rétribution), si tu appelles ça "trafiquer de la drogue", tu as un sérieux problème de vocabulaire !



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amalgame_sémantique
Pour m'exprimer comme lui (je note au passage que la définition du Larousse que j'ai failli envoyer est totalement fautive, puisqu'elle estime qu'on ne fait l'amalgame qu'intentionnellement. C'est ou un paralogisme ou un sophisme)...







Je milite pour la sodomie de diptère érigée en règle de vie : la justice fonctionne heureusement à coup de distinctions précises, quand elle fonctionne bien. Si on estimait qu'un recéleur EST un voleur on taperait sur un type qui hébérge des portables volés de la même manière que sur celui qui les aurait tirés avec violence, par exemple. Il faut bien marquer la différence et ensuite revenir sur la solidarité des deux pour bien mettre les choses au clair, quitte à, au final, déclarer le premier aussi aussi coupable que le second. Mais la distinction doit être faite pour avancer et permettre un jugement équitable. Ici on y aura gagné de mettre en lumière la notion de complicité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h36 ----------

... et aujourd'hui c'est pas du luxe...
Cf. la tendance généralisée à dépénaliser ce qui est fait en groupe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

En gros, j'essaie de faire voir comment l'amalgame ne fait rien gagner et comment la distinction, elle progresse dans le problème et permet d'expliquer le cas échéant une solidarité de responsabilité que l'amalgame ne fait que supposer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as pensé à envoyer le lien à Zebig ? Je crois bien qu'il envisageait de changer d'iPhone, justement !



 .... Suis hors concours ! Je n'arrive même pas à le mesurer ! ... 

:love:


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2012)

La verte lave plus blanc ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> .... Suis hors concours ! Je n'arrive même pas à le mesurer ! ...
> 
> :love:



Il doit me rester un micromètre Palmer, dans un coin, si tu veux, je te le prête !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il doit me rester un micromètre Palmer, dans un coin, si tu veux, je te le prête !



Je te remercie Cher Pascal, malheureusement, je viens de lire ce qui suit :

"Quelques outils dobservation sont aujourdhui capables de  descendre en dessous du micromètre. *Mais les particules de taille  nanométrique restent très difficiles à caractériser*"

Il faut donc que je me résigne ... je ne connaîtrai jamais sa taille exacte...

Monde de m..... 

:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je te remercie Cher Pascal, malheureusement, je viens de lire ce qui suit :
> 
> "Quelques outils dobservation sont aujourdhui capables de  descendre en dessous du micromètre. *Mais les particules de taille  nanométrique restent très difficiles à caractériser*"
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas désespérer (même si c'est parfois une marque de bon sens). La science progresse. Je te recommande d'aller vérifier souvent les dernières nouvelles sur ce site :





​


----------



## Le docteur (13 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Quel bande de crétins
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------
> 
> ...



Déjà, je n'ai jamais vraiment compris ce qu'elle foutait dans un gouvernement, celle-là, au nom de quelle qualification ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, ça ne fait pas peur, parce qu'on voit bien que ce sont des conneries, en dehors de quelques considérations, comme sa taille moyenne, qui sont liées à son mode de vie (hygiène, progrès de l'alimentation ), l'homme d'aujourd'hui n'est pas différent de celui d'il y a 30 000 ans, on ne voit pas pourquoi, dans les 1000 années à venir, il changerait plus que dans les 30 000 dernières, l'évolution, ça ne marche pas comme ça, ce sont des centaines de milliers d'années, qu'elle prend pour transformer une espèce, pas 1000, ni même 10 000 !



Un reportage là-dessus sur Arte en ce moment. La présentation est un peu neuneu, mais faut voir...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Déjà, je n'ai jamais vraiment compris ce qu'elle foutait dans un gouvernement, celle-là, au nom de quelle qualification ?


Je crois que ceux qui l'ont planté là probablement pour des raisons de paritié et peut être de réussite à l'oral sont en train de se poser la même question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Un reportage là-dessus sur Arte en ce moment. La présentation est un peu neuneu, mais faut voir...



J'ai vu, je n'ai pas été convaincu, il n'y avait pas que la présentation à être "un peu neuneu", ils ont oublié que ce qui va de paire avec l'évolution est la "spéciation", or, si on les suis, nous devrions voire apparaître de nouvelles espèces "post-sapiens", et pour l'instant, ça ne semble pas en prendre le chemin. Donc, que l'évolution continue pour nous, c'est un fait, que, même s'il est vrai qu'elle s'accélère, son rythme soit suffisant pour qu'on puisse en percevoir les effets en dix siècles, là, c'est du pur pipo, et pas du "plaqué", hein, du "massif" !


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce qui va de *paire* avec l'évolution


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2012)

*Visite guidée au QG secret des Playmobil*


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Visite guidée au QG secret des Playmobil*



J'ai toujours préféré les lego.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai toujours préféré les lego.



de même 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h31 ----------

Gros fail


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois que ceux qui l'ont planté là probablement pour des raisons de paritié et peut être de réussite à l'oral sont en train de se poser la même question.


A l'oral..?  C'est vrai qu'elle a des lèvres qui font penser à celles de Monica.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2012)

Le saut supersonique de Félix Baumgartner :style:


----------



## inkclub (14 Octobre 2012)

Felix Baumgartner réussit un saut en chute libre à plus de 38,5 km


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...-son-saut-en-chute-libre-a-plus-de-385-km.php

http://www.lefigaro.fr/sport/2012/1...ct-le-saut-depuis-l-espace-de-baumgartner.php


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2012)

39 km c'est un peu petit bras quand même. Il aurait pu pousser un peu pour faire un chiffre rond!


----------



## inkclub (14 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> 39 km c'est un peu petit bras quand même. Il aurait pu pousser un peu pour faire un chiffre rond!



il a poussé,  il a atteint une vitesse maximale de 1137 km/h, selon une porte-parole de la mission Red Bull Stratos.


Baumgartner premier homme à franchir le mur du son en chute libre


http://www.romandie.com/news/n/Baum...e_mur_du_son_en_chute_libre21141020122202.asp


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2012)

Félix il a un gros kiki!


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2012)

[mode P(inaillage) 77]
Faudrait connaitre la température et la pression de l'air au moment où il a atteint cette vitesse pour être sur.
[/mode]


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2012)

2h30 pour monter, 5 min pour descendre ... C'est un peu comme à DisneyLand en fait ..


----------



## Le docteur (14 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Félix il a un gros kiki!



... et des corones gonflées à l'hélium ...


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> ... et des corones gonflées à l'hélium ...


Nan, ça freine.
Plutôt un cul de plomb, histoire d'aider 
Blagapar, chapeau


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Blagapar, chapeau



Que dire de ceux qui font des sorties extra véhiculaires de la SSI à 20 000 km/h ? :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2012)

La video complete

[DM]video/xubusk_red-bull-stratos-replay_sport[/DM]


----------



## subsole (15 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La video complete&#8230;


On voit bien, surtout lorsqu'il passe le mur du son.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> On voit bien, surtout lorsqu'il passe le mur du son.


En tous cas lui a priori il a pas vu grand chose à cause du givre sur sa visière.
Il va être obligé de voir ça sur YouTube comme tout le monde.
C'est ballot quand même.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2012)

Mouais. Bof. 

Moi, le mur du çon je le passe tout les jours.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> 2h30 pour monter, 5 min pour descendre ... C'est un peu comme à DisneyLand en fait ..



Ou comme une course de F1: on regarde le départ en espérant voir une belle pétée collective à 300 à l'heure, et on éteint sa télé après deux tours parce que ça devient chiant.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas lui a priori il a pas vu grand chose à cause du givre sur sa visière.
> Il va être obligé de voir ça sur YouTube comme tout le monde.
> C'est ballot quand même.



C'est vrai que c'est con...
Mais il a dû bien le sentir, par contre... et il avait un eskimo pour le spectacle (quoique difficilement accessible)...


----------



## subsole (15 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas lui a priori il a pas vu grand chose à cause du givre sur sa visière.
> Il va être obligé de voir ça sur YouTube comme tout le monde.
> C'est ballot quand même.



Même pas, on ne voit absolument rien à ce moment, c'est ballot. ^^


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais on devrait avoir bientôt d'autres images des caméras qui étaient sur lui (si elles ont pas givré aussi  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2012)

Cela dit, heureusement pour lui qu'il ne s'est pas gouré , et n'a pas pris le sac à dos avec les sandwichs à la place du parachute (quoi que ça lui aurait fait sans doute deux record de plus : le plus long saut en sac à dos, et le plus beau trou à l'arrivée) ! 





jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mais on devrait avoir bientôt d'autres images des caméras qui étaient sur lui (si elles ont pas givré aussi  )



De toute façon, pour faire ce genre de truc, il faut bien être déjà un peu givré au départ &#8230; Alors un peu plus, un peu moins &#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, heureusement pour lui qu'il ne s'est pas gouré , et n'a pas pris le sac à dos avec les sandwichs à la place du parachute (quoi que ça lui aurait fait sans doute deux record de plus : le plus long saut en sac à dos, et le plus beau trou à l'arrivée) !




dis donc ça c'est drôle


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2012)

J'ai suivi la montée du ballon en direct hier et j'ai été intrigué par certains détails au sol&#8230; :mouais:









Quelqu'un à une idée sur ces formes géométriques rondes que l'on voit un peu partout ?

Différentes couleurs et tailles qui m'ont fait tilté&#8230;  

On est à Roswell tout de même&#8230; Zone 51 etc&#8230;  

Des idées ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2012)

C'est simplement des cultures irrigués par des arroseurs qui tournent autour d'un axe et ca fait contraste avec le desert environnant. On en voit plein aussi en Libye par ex.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est simplement des cultures irrigués par des arroseurs qui tournent autour d'un axe et ca fait contraste avec le desert environnant. On en voit plein aussi en Libye par ex.


En effet ça doit être ça 

C'était tout bête mais je n'y avais pas pensé :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2012)

Pourtant ca date pas d'hier cette technique, je me rappelle que dans les années 70 on montrait déjà ça dans le journal de Roger Gicquel 

Edit: l'invention de la technique date de 1949


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2012)

Les espagnols sont très fort pour installer ce genre de système d'irrigation
 qui soit dit en passant sont relativement chers


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est simplement des cultures irrigués par des arroseurs qui tournent autour d'un axe et ca fait contraste avec le desert environnant. On en voit plein aussi en Libye par ex.



D'ailleurs, cela avait été une des énigmes de Jouons avec Google Earth


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2012)

Nouvelle vidéo disponible!

[YOUTUBE]yFU774q6eVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2012)

Au moins celle-la on peut la voir ! L'officielle est toujours en erreur 2138 (mais pas la pub qui précède  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2012)

Tiens, c'est marrant.

Y'a des Community Manager un peu trop communautaire&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2012)

Ah ben pour le côté communauté, c'est vu. Reste à trouver le côté management.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2012)

Ne nous emballons pas, avec 130 000 Tweets c'est peut-être une erreur de manipulation.


----------



## inkclub (15 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pourtant ca date pas d'hier cette technique, je me rappelle que dans les années 70 on montrait déjà ça dans le journal de Roger Gicquel
> 
> Edit: l'invention de la technique date de 1949




pas 1949, mais 1947


mais revenons sur terre avec la suite de l'histoire pour comiques


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> mais revenons sur terre avec la suite de l'histoire pour comiques



Ué, ben ça, ça ne me fait pas rire: 


			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> L'anonymat, à l'exception de Florence Lamblin, est resté de rigueur pour les autres mis en examen. A plusieurs reprises des chefs dentreprises, des avocats ou des professions libérales ont été évoqués


Le 'deux poids, deux mesures' ça me fait gerber. Col blanc, on ne dit rien, mais politique, ecolo et de gauche on balance. Tartuffes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Le 'deux poids, deux mesures' ça me fait gerber. Col blanc, on ne dit rien, mais politique, ecolo et de gauche on balance. Tartuffes !



Tartuffe N°1 : lui a choisi son moment... Soit il est complétement stupide, soit il est le larbin de Lamblin, soit il est d'un opportunisme crasse. J'avoue que j'hésite... Remarque si dans l'Éducation nationale tout le monde se met à fumer le oinj, c'est sûr que ça va détendre l'atmosphère, man...


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2012)

Sans hésiter : opportunisme crasse. . C'est la façon de travailler de tous les politiques.


----------



## inkclub (15 Octobre 2012)

tartuffe n°2


En 2013, une majorité de contribuables soumis à l'ISF paieront moins d'impôt sur la fortune qu'en 2011, avant que n'intervienne la réforme Sarkozy.


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai rien compris à l'article. 
De toutes façons la question n'est pas de savoir si une majorité va payer moins, mais si l'ISF va rapporter moins (si, si, c'est possible !).

(cela dit je ne suis pas naïf : si faire payer les riches était 1) possible, 2) utile, ça se saurait et ça se ferait )


----------



## inkclub (15 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai rien compris à l'article.
> De toutes façons la question n'est pas de savoir si une majorité va payer moins, mais si l'ISF va rapporter moins (si, si, c'est possible !).
> 
> (cela dit je ne suis pas naïf : si faire payer les riches était 1) possible, 2) utile, ça se saurait et ça se ferait )




niches fiscales 2013 vs 2012
Le coût total de ces abattements, exonérations, réductions ou crédits d'impôt et taux d'imposition réduits s'élèvera à 70,8 milliards d'euros en 2013, contre 70,9 milliards en 2012


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2012)

Opportunisme crasse ?

Je me permets une incursion, non pas tant que le point de départ me tienne à cur, même si l'un de mes descendants milite dans la même organisation que la dame dont il était question, mais penser que mettre la dépénalisation dans le débat public serait de l'opportunisme me parait bizarre.

J'ai longtemps milité pour la dépénalisation, du temps où j'étais encore vaillant. Cela m'a même coûté de l'argent, lorsque l'État s'était mis en tête de réduire au silence, au nom de l'article L3421-4 du Code de la Santé Publique, toutes celles et ceux qui osaient poser publiquement la question de la dépénalisation, ou de la légalisation, et les condamnaient à de lourdes amendes.

Dans le même temps, des gens très sérieux, des économistes, des juristes, des criminologues, planchaient sur la question de la prohibition, de l'économie de la prohibition, etc.
Ce qui a permis, au fur et à mesure, de déplacer le curseur du discours de la dépénalisation, souvent caricaturé comme la revendication des fumeurs, vers le curseur de l'économie mondiale.
Peillon vient de là. Il a commencé à s'intéresser à l'économie de la drogue en travaillant sur les paradis fiscaux au début des années 2000 (son livre, "les milliards noirs du blanchiment). Dans les années 1990, le chiffre d'affaires global de l'économie de la drogue est devenu beaucoup trop gros pour rester dans l'économie souterraine. L'argent de la drogue a eu besoin d'être réinjecté dans l'économie réelle, et cela s'est fait en dynamisant un marché bancaire juteux, le off-shore, qui servait avant tout aux banques elles-mêmes. Aujourd'hui, les capitaux contenus dans les paradis fiscaux sont équitablement répartis entre les bénéfices du trafic de drogue et l'évasion fiscale des grandes banques et des grandes entreprises. Et ces capitaux se fondent. Fusionnent. Et les deux systèmes qui les alimentent se soutiennent l'un l'autre.

Pourtant, la question de la dépénalisation du cannabis reste un quasi tabou en France.
La France est le pays d'Europe dans lequel l'arsenal répressif est un des plus importants. Elle est aussi l'un des pays d'Europe dans lequel la consommation a explosé ces dernières années.
En France, le cannabis importé (je ne parle pas de l'autoproduction "agricole" indigène) génère les bénéfices illégaux les plus importants.
La dangerosité du cannabis, eut égard aux substances fortement addictives que sont les deux principales drogues légales, est sujette à un diagnostic scientifique extrêmement fiable et précis, qui y compris met en cause le trafic, et la coupe du produit.
Et pourtant, tout débat là-dessus est enterré vite fait bien fait.
Par une ironie de l'histoire, Europe Ecologie est le seul parti à inscrire la légalisation de la culture du cannabis dans son programme, et feu le NPA la dépénalisation.
Pourtant, il y a unanimité désormais à gauche pour dire que la politique de répression est un échec. Mais seul un Daniel Vaillant, ancien ministre de l'intérieur, prend des positions fortes là-dessus.

Etre engagé politiquement, prétendre à gouverner, et prendre position pour ce débat, c'est prendre des risques très importants.
Peillon, il n'agit pas par opportunisme, il agit par conviction, sur ce coup-là. Et il prend des coups.
Ça vous parait maladroit qu'il le fasse en ce moment ? Parce que la presse, trop contente d'avoir enfin trouvé une écolo fautive de quelque chose, part comme une fusée sur l'histoire de ce week-end ? 
Et si l'écolo en question n'est pas coupable de blanchiment, mais de fraude fiscale, on aura enterré le débat pour plusieurs années quand même ?
Sans préjuger du fonds de l'affaire. Mais compte-tenu de la vitesse de circulations des faits, des sources (avec les bons syndicats de policiers réacs toujours prompts à dégainer plus vite que leur ombre, avant même que les auditions soient terminées), il semble difficile de ne pas se dire que l'intérêt des défenseurs de l'ordre le plus conservateur à délégitimer les plus ardents promoteurs politiques d'une légalisation du cannabis n'entre pas en jeu dans le brouhaha ambiant.


Sinon, très bien le touitte de français de souche.


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2012)

et sinon il y a personne pour autorisé la recherche sur l'usage médical du cannabis ? parce qu'il y a beaucoup de "consommateur" qui le trouve moins lourd a supporté que les opiacés pour les personnes atteinte de maladie grave (Cancer, Sida en stade avancé, ...)


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2012)

@camisol
Si je penche pour l'opportunisme crasse concernant Peillon, ce n'est pas parce que je suis contre le débat, loin de la. 
C'est sa fonction de ministre de l'éducation qui me fait tiquer : l'amalgame est tellement facile avec 'laissons les élèves se droguer' (d'ailleurs oncques ne s'en est privé). S'il a envie d'en parler, pourquoi ne pas passer par une proposition de loi, ou commanditer une étude ? Mais balancer ça au micro tout de go, désolé, ça fait le mec qui a envie qu'on se focalise sur lui, après pour quelle raison, ego qui le taquine ou contre-feu délibéré, tout va tellement vite que demain de toutes façons on parlera d'autre chose.


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> tout va tellement vite que demain de toutes façons on parlera d'autre chose.



Pourquoi ne pas commencer aujourd'hui


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> Pourtant, la question de la dépénalisation du cannabis reste un quasi tabou en France.
> La France est le pays d'Europe dans lequel l'arsenal répressif est un des plus importants. Elle est aussi l'un des pays d'Europe dans lequel la consommation a explosé ces dernières années.



Pourtant, il me semble que l'on court davantage après les go-fast, qu'après les planteurs. Il n'y a qu'à voir les balcons de certaines régions de France. Pour en être convaincu si besoin, écouter des gamins qui, en pleine rue, parlent de cannabis et de leur dernier trip comme on parle de ses dernières vacances. Ne penses-tu pas que dépénaliser permettra de convaincre le moins retissant d'essayer ce qu'une certaine élite goûte avec un appétit de fin gourmet ? Le moins cérébral ne fumera t-il pas la chose au point d'en faire exploser sa vie, son &#339;uvre, sa bourse et avec elles la première once de réflexion qui pourrait être tenté d'émerger de son cerveau ? Dans un sens éduquer ne passe pas forcément par une dépénalisation. Surtout qu'en l'état actuel des choses l'envie d'éducation se dissout aussi vite dans l'envie d'argent facile qu'une aspirine dans un verre d'eau.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Quelqu'un à une idée sur ces formes géométriques rondes que l'on voit un peu partout ?
> 
> Différentes couleurs et tailles qui m'ont fait tilté
> 
> On est à Roswell tout de même Zone 51 etc



J'allais le dire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben pour le côté communauté, c'est vu. Reste à trouver le côté management.



Ben, c'est pas ça justement le management : en faisceaux ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------

A propos de la dépénalisation du cannabis, il n'y a rien de bizarre à parler d'opportunisme. Je peux vous dire que chez pas mal de djeunz le sujet est apparemment essentiel. Celui qui légalise (carrément) obtient leur vote (parce qu'une partie d'entre eux sont apparemment convaincus que c'est déjà dépénalisé, ou du moins se conduisent comme si)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------

Maintenant que deux drogues légales soient l'une une drogue dure potentielle, l'autre d'une toxicité avérée assortis de quelques rigolos effets secondaires ne me paraît pas un argument suffisant pour "légaliser" une drogue de plus, aussi peu addictive soit-elle (mais parlons un peu de son caractère désocialisant)...


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben, c'est pas ça justement le management : en faisceaux ...



Ah ! La Révolution, les piques, les bonnets phrygiens, les faisceaux...

On en voit toujours...


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pourtant, il me semble que l'on court davantage après les go-fast, qu'après les planteurs. Il n'y a qu'à voir les balcons de certaines régions de France.



Cela m'a l'air totalement fumeux comme propos


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2012)

Mouais. 

Y'a surtout pas grand monde qui réagit sur pas grand chose.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne penses-tu pas que dépénaliser permettra de convaincre le moins retissant d'essayer ce qu'une certaine élite goûte avec un appétit de fin gourmet ? Le moins cérébral ne fumera t-il pas la chose au point d'en faire exploser sa vie, son uvre, sa bourse et avec elles la première once de réflexion qui pourrait être tenté d'émerger de son cerveau ?



C'est une certaine élite qui fume??? Premieres nouvelles. 
Fumer au point d'en faire exploser sa vie, son oeuvre, etc, faut quand meme etre doué, j'ai déjá essayé sans jamais réussir. 
Faut arrêter les conneries, dépénaliser n'aurait qu'un effet : faire couler une certaine partie de l'economie souterraine. Et je dis ça, je ne dis pas que ce serait une bonne chose : ça priverait de revenus une bonne partie de la population française, en particulier la frange la plus pauvre. 
Et la je parle des détaillants, pas des grossistes. 
Bref, ce genre de décision pourrait certes avoir des conséquences économiques et sociales, mais ça ne changerait rien a "qui qui fume, qui qui fume pas".

Le seul effet notable serait l'enrichissement soudain d'une société suisse qui engrange les têtes par barils de 100 kg en attendant patiemment que la dépénalisation tombe quelquepart.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Cela m'a l'air totalement fumeux comme propos







bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est une certaine élite qui fume??? Premieres nouvelles.



Le propos n'est pas : "une certaine élite qui fume". Il est : "lorsqu'une certaine élite fume". Et par une élite j'entends une personne supposée capable de garder une raison ; une juste mesure. Je ne fais donc pas de distinction de classe mais juste une distinction quant à une capacité à gérer une addiction éventuelle voire à s'en préserver.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Fumer au point d'en faire exploser sa  vie, son oeuvre, etc, faut quand meme etre doué, j'ai déjá essayé sans  jamais réussir.



Sans doute parce que, précisément, toute ta vie ne s'est pas trouvée résumée à attendre ses moments là


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2012)

Très honnêtement, au lieu de vouloir dépénaliser le shit, ils feraient mieux d'étudier la pénalisation de l'alcool et du tabac, ça serait plus utile, parce que par chez nous, ceux là désocialisent bien plus que le hashish ! 

Ah oui, j'oubliais, ceux là on ne peux pas, l'argent qu'ils représentent est beaucoup plus important que les vies qu'ils suppriment (ainsi que celles qu'ils ruinent autour des victimes) ! :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (16 Octobre 2012)

Ouais, mais là vous débattez. Vous êtes des donc des criminels.

Ce matin, ou hier, Peillon ne militait pas pour la dépénalisation du cannabis, mais pour sa mise en débat. De sasseoir autour dune table pour essayer de comprendre un phénomène massif, de parler de son traitement social et politique, et des interactions entre les deux et du bilan occasionné en termes déconomie et de santé publique. Des trucs un peu compliqués, cest vrai.

Mais la droite a dit quil était irresponsable de débattre de ces choses-là. Puisque la drogue cest mal. En vrai cest pas compliqué, vous voyez. Alors on ne parle pas de ça, cest tout, et si on le fait, cest quon est pour la mort des enfants. Vous voudriez pas avoir des enfants morts sur la conscience, dites ?


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2012)

Comment couper l' herbe sous le pied des trafiquants???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> [] Vous voudriez pas avoir des enfants morts sur la conscience, dites ?



Ça dépend. Y'a des chieurs, parfois


----------



## gKatarn (16 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Comment couper l' herbe sous le pied des trafiquants???



A défaut, coupe leur le pied


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Comment couper l' herbe sous le pied des trafiquants???



Si tu leur coupe l'herbe sous les pieds, ils vont la récolter, la sécher, et la vendre à tes gosses pour qu'ils la fument ! 



Sinon :




:rateau:


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2012)

Le cannabis, c'est en moyenne 8 points de moins de QI, et le doublement du risque de développer la variété la plus agressive du cancer du testicule.(même avec un usage réduit  modérés et même erratiques).


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2012)

Avec des sources, ce sera plus intéressant.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2012)

Arrêter de fumer (meme des clopes) des fois c'est dur.

[YOUTUBE]oVwC5b6ATXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Avec des sources, ce sera plus intéressant.



Pour le QI, _Proceedings of the Academy of Science-New-York_ = P.N.A.S. 
Pour le cancer de testicules, _Cancer_.


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais la droite a dit quil était irresponsable de débattre de ces choses-là.



La droite, en général (et avec elle, malheureusement, une grosse partie de la gauche) sachant toujours où se trouvent le Bien et le Mal (notez les majuscules), on se demande effectivement pourquoi il faudrait en débattre.


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Pour le QI, _Proceedings of the Academy of Science-New-York_ = P.N.A.S.
> Pour le cancer de testicules, _Cancer_.



la prochaine fois écris google, ce sera presque aussi pratique.


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> la prochaine fois écris google, ce sera presque aussi pratique.



Nous n'avons pas les mêmes lectures.

N.B. Que les vieux cons impuissants continuent la "fumette", pour eux ça ne changera pas grand-choses. ^^


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Nous n'avons pas les mêmes lectures.



On n'a surtout pas la même façon de citer nos sources.
-> pas de titre d'article
-> pas d'auteur
-> pas de date de publication




subsole a dit:


> N.B. Que les vieux cons impuissants continuent la "fumette", pour eux ça ne changera pas grand-choses. ^^



Continue, tu es sur la bonne voie.


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> On n'a surtout pas la même façon de citer nos sources.
> -> pas de titre d'article
> -> pas d'auteur
> -> pas de date de publication



Tu veux également une verveine ?



da capo a dit:


> Continue, tu es sur la bonne voie.


Merciiiii. :love:


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tu veux également une verveine ?



nihil novi sub sole

_c'est triste comme les a priori se confirment trop souvent._


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> nihil novi sub sole
> 
> _c'est triste comme les a priori se confirment trop souvent._




Hé,hé, j'ai oublié tes pantoufles, ou se sont des flatulences ?


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2012)

Nettoyage S.V.P.


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Nettoyage S.V.P.



Une bonne douche, ça fait du bien, même à da capo.


----------



## camisol (16 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Pour le QI, _Proceedings of the Academy of Science-New-York_ = P.N.A.S.
> Pour le cancer de testicules, _Cancer_.



Huhu. 

Bon, commençons par la plus sérieuse en apparence.  L'étude Meier sur la baisse du QI chez les consommateurs précoces de  cannabis. Effectuée par suivi d'une cohorte de 1037 jeunes adultes, tous  nés dans la même ville de Dunedin, une bourgade de 100 000 habitants au  Sud de l'Ile sud de la Nouvelle-Zélande.
Il ressort de cette étude  que, chez ceux qui ont fumé tôt de la marie-jeanne, le QI a en moyenne  diminué de 8 points par rapport aux autres.
Bien.

Interrogeons donc nos données.
Notre  échantillon est-il représentatif ? Quantitativement, 1000 individus  suffisent à amener le taux d'erreur statistique à des intervalles très  respectables. Ainsi, sur une population de 1000, dire que le QI a en  moyenne progressé de 2%, c'est dire, en fait, que nous avons 95% de  chances de ne pas nous tromper en disant que ce taux a progressé entre  0,4 et 3,6%.
Désolé de ramener les choses à une petite réalité statistique.
MAIS  ! Mais cela n'est valable QUE pour la grande moyenne. Les intervalles  de confiance au sein d'une même population diffèrent en fonction des  grandeurs de variations, et, bien sûr, des sous-échantillons.
En  l'espèce, nous avons-là deux sous échantillons : les adolescents qui ont  commencé à fumer très tôt et qui ont perdu 8 points de QI, et ceux qui  n'ont jamais fumé ou qui n'ont fumé que plus tard, et dont le QI a  continué de légèrement progresser.
Que nous dit l'étude ?
Que le  premier échantillon, celui qui permet à la presse de dire "Le Cannabis  est mauvais pour le QI des ados", est composé de moins de 50 individus.  (ça se lit en anglais ici). La variation statistique moyenne de ce groupe est de 8 points sur une moyenne de 100, donc de 8%.
Quelle  est la marge d'erreur lorsqu'on affiche un taux de variation de 8% sur  un échantillon de moins de 50 individus par rapport au même indicateur  sur une population de 980 individus ?
7,5%.
Avoir 95% de chances de se tromper de 7,5% en prédisant une variation de 8%, ça me laisse pantois, ma foi.


Maintenant,  interrogeons nos critères. Le QI. C'est un instrument controversé,  décrié pour ne mesurer qu'une partie des fonctions du cerveau, selon le  critère prépondérant de la vitesse de réaction de la fonction d'analyse.
Interrogeons  également la population. 1000 individus nés dans les années 70 à  Dunedin, est-ce représentatif ? S'est-on ici assuré que Dunedin, petite  ville isolée d'un pays au taux de consanguinité l'un des plus élevés au  monde, soit représentative de la population mondiale pour mesurer  l'intelligence et sa perte sur une échelle de mesure qui ne favorise  qu'un seul type de fonctionnement cérébral ?
Et qu'en est-il du genre  des 50 fumeurs précoces ? Alors que l'on sait, depuis une étude  néozélandaise, que le QI moyen des femmes est maintenant supérieur de 3  points à celui des hommes, et a augmenté plus rapidement pendant les  trente ans de la période d'analyse ? Autant de filles que de garçons dans nos cinquante fumeurs précoces ? Ou, plus certainement, beaucoup plus de garçons ?

Bref. Pour parler  sérieusement. Le cannabis provoque de nombreux effets. Je l'ai utilisé  depuis très tôt, notamment pour devenir un peu plus bête. J'avais un QI  hors norme, et ça me gênait dans mes relations sociales. 

Maintenant, l'étude sur les cancers des couilles.
HinHin.
En  fait il y en a 3 convergentes. 3 études qui mesurent l'incidence de la  déclaration de prise de marie-jeanne chez des individus atteints de  cancer des testicules. 3 études dans lesquelles l'échantillon de cancéreux  est très faible (163, 369, 187). Dans cet échantillon de cancéreux, la  part des fumeurs de marijuana était en moyenne de 20%. Soit environ 30,  70 et 35 individus par échantillon.
Pour obtenir le dernier résultat,  le plus probant, on a redressé cet échantillon d'une trentaine selon  des critères (je cite) d'âge, d'origine ethnique, de cryptorchydism (un  important facteur de risque), de niveau d'éducation, de religion,  d'histoire familiale, de consommation de tabac et d'usage de drogues  récréatives.
L'échantillon s'est réduit de moitié. Et ceux qui  consommaient de la cocaïne en plus de la marie-jeanne voyaient leurs  taux de cancers diminuer. HinHin again.

Non, sérieusement. Vraiment sérieusement.
Le  cannabis est une substance toxique. Beaucoup plus lorsqu'elle est sous  forme de résine que de fleurs ou de pollen. La toxicité de l'herbe est  néanmoins sujette à de fortes variations en fonction du taux et du types d'insecticides et de pesticides employés durant la culture, de la  pollution des terres, de la méthode de pousse, et de la modification  génétique.
Mais elle reste de toute façon moins toxique que sous  forme de résine, où elle arrive chez le consommateur coupé (à hauteur  parfois de plus de 30%), avec de la paraffine, des résines synthétiques,  du pollen d'autres fleurs, de la terre, des excréments animaux, 

Mais, même pure, c'est une substance toxique.
Aussi,  une question est importante du point de vue de la santé publique :  combien de morts par an du fait du cannabis ? O overdose, l'éventualité  de 1 cas pour 1000 de cancer des testicules, lui même mortel à 2% des  cas. 
Fichtre.
Certainement quelques accidents de voitures dus à la distraction de  l'envappé, et certainement autant d'évités grâce au surcroit de  concentration possible grâce à un usage maitrisé de cette drogue  "programmatrice". What else ?
Des idiots ? Qui ne l'étaient pas au départ ? Plus que par l'alcool ? Moins ? Irrémédiables ?
Et combien de patients guéris grâce aux vertus thérapeutiques incontestables ?

Des  morts, pourtant, le cannabis en compte par centaines. Non du fait de  l'usage, mais du trafic. Et des biens pillés, des richesses soustraites à  la collectivité par des mafias qui se servent de ce produit, le plus  répandu de tous les produits prohibés, pour assurer la trésorerie  nécessaire à leurs investissements dans des trafic plus lucratifs (prostitution, cristaux de meth, drogue de synthèse) ou  plus dangereux (trafic d'armes, d'organes) et au financement des très complexes circuits de blanchiment, qui alimentent notre chère crise mondiale.

Une dernière chose : la France est le pays  d'Europe  où l'usage du cannabis est le plus répandu dans la jeunesse.  Et le pays dans lequel la polytoxicomanie précoce d'association  alcool/cannabis est la plus fréquente. Elle est aussi le pays le plus  répressif en la matière. Ça ne vous interroge pas, ce lien de possible  cause à effet entre l'interdit et la consommation ?

Moi si. Je dois être trop con, pour m'interroger de la sorte. D'avoir trop fumé ?


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour cette intervention.

J'ajouterai que au regard de l'article que tu cites et d'un autre article traitant de la même étude, les 8% en question sont soit une moyenne (ton article) soit un maximum (le monde).

Voilà pourquoi je souhaite avoir les références exacte de la publication originale que j'ai bien du mal à trouver sur le site de pnas.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Très honnêtement, au lieu de vouloir dépénaliser le shit, ils feraient mieux d'étudier la pénalisation de l'alcool et du tabac, ça serait plus utile, parce que par chez nous, ceux là désocialisent bien plus que le hashish !
> 
> Ah oui, j'oubliais, ceux là on ne peux pas, l'argent qu'ils représentent est beaucoup plus important que les vies qu'ils suppriment (ainsi que celles qu'ils ruinent autour des victimes) ! :mouais:



Et mon pinard, je vais devoir me aller me l'acheter chez les petits dealers ???
Interdisez le Pastis tant que vous voulez, par contre...
Et puis, bon on se désocialise pas vraiment en fumant. J'ai rarement vu des gens ricaner comme des cons autour d'une table en fumant du tabac et en débitant des conneries (les mauvaises langues dirons que si, et que ça s'appelle des philosophes)..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Ah ! La Révolution, les piques, les bonnets phrygiens, les faisceaux...
> 
> On en voit toujours...



C'est pas à ces faisceaux-là, que je pensais  à propos du management...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, mais là vous débattez. Vous êtes des donc des criminels.
> 
> Ce matin, ou hier, Peillon ne militait pas pour la dépénalisation du cannabis, mais pour sa mise en débat. De s&#8217;asseoir autour d&#8217;une table pour essayer de comprendre un phénomène massif, de parler de son traitement social et politique, et des interactions entre les deux et du bilan occasionné en termes d&#8217;économie et de santé publique. Des trucs un peu compliqués, c&#8217;est vrai.
> 
> Mais la droite a dit qu&#8217;il était irresponsable de débattre de ces choses-là. Puisque la drogue c&#8217;est mal. En vrai c&#8217;est pas compliqué, vous voyez. Alors on ne parle pas de ça, c&#8217;est tout, et si on le fait, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;on est pour la mort des enfants. Vous voudriez pas avoir des enfants morts sur la conscience, dites ?



Qu'ils arrêtent tous de chercher des poux dans la tête à Peillon (il vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais quand il nous repasse (pour dire les choses poliment) il nous dit qu'ils nous aime, c'est toujours mieux que rien). Parce qu'avec ces conneries, s'il saute, on risque de nous mettre la biquette du Poitou, qui attend son heure et un ministère depuis déjà trop longtemps pour sa patience très restreinte. Et là, ça va être la troisième guerre mondiale...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Ça dépend. Y'a des chieurs, parfois&#8230;



Tutafait ! Ca dépend ! 
(je précise pour les mal comprenants que c'est de l'humour)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Le cannabis, c'est en moyenne 8 points de moins de QI, et le doublement du risque de développer la variété la plus agressive du cancer du testicule.(même avec un usage réduit  modérés et même erratiques).



Ca, c'est pour ceux qui commencent tôt... Les vieux ça ne marche pas...
Mais il faut dire aussi que les djeunz : 
1. Fument comme des vaches, dès qu'ils peuvent
2. S'imaginent (les cons!) que ça rend intelligent 

Les vieux en général ont appris à se contrôler et en on assez dans le cigare pour ne pas confondre le sentiment de dire des choses géniales avec le fait d'être vraiment génial...
Question de recul. Je maintiens que les légendes courant autour du cannabis ainsi que le côté abrutissant de la fumette érigée en règle de vie sont pour beaucoup dans sa dangerosité qui, sinon serait très relative.

Sinon puisqu'il refuse de citer ses sources, par exemple : http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/article/2012/09/06/le-qi-en-fumee_1756723_1650684.html


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> Le cannabis provoque de nombreux effets. Je l'ai utilisé  depuis très tôt, notamment pour devenir un peu plus bête. J'avais un QI  hors norme, et ça me gênait dans mes relations sociales.



Un QI de 70 est totalement hors normes, non ?
Du coup, je ne vois pas trop...

Mais sinon, Huhu aussi, et plutôt deux fois qu'une.


----------



## loustic (16 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pas à ces faisceaux-là, que je pensais  à propos du management...



Ces fesses holà ?
Ces fesses aussi sont sur la commode.


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2012)

Booaaafff...

La dépénalisation du canabis, çà faciliterait les traffics de cannabis, sans rien résoudre du tout.
Les consommateurs ne seraient plus inquiétés d' avoir sur eux une petite quanité de cannabis.

D' ailleurs je me demande si on en est pas dans les faits, déjà a ce stade là.


La légalisation, de ce que j' en entends dire, çà casserait les traffics, par baisse des prix (Evidement, si c' est vendu 1,5 fois plus cher au bureau de tabac que chez le dealer, le dealer n' aurat pas de mal a continuer son traffic.)
La barrette a 5 euros?

On risque de se retrouver avec toute une catégorie de personne, qui risque de décrocher, avec un pétard avec le petit déjeuner, un pétard a 10 heures, un pétard a midi, un pétard a 13 heures avec le café, etc... bref "défoncé" dès le matin, et jusqu' au soir.

çà existe déjà, mais il y a bien des chances que ce serat amplifié.

Sur les dégatds du cannabis chez les gros consommateurs, il y a les trous de mémoire.
Et je pourrais dire aussi, un développement de la paranoia.


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> La dépénalisation du canabis, çà faciliterait les traffics de cannabis, sans rien résoudre du tout.



Vous entendez les gauchos ?
ça facilitera le trafic, qu'on vous dit !

Comment ?
Qu'est-ce qui permet d'affirmer ça ?
Bah, c'est évident, pourtant !

T'façons, c'est Mal.
Circulez !


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> Huhu.



Hoho !


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Vous entendez les gauchos ?
> ça facilitera le trafic, qu'on vous dit !
> 
> Comment ?
> ...



C' est une évidence que çà faciliterait les traffics.

Puisque chacun pourrait avoir sur lui, sans etre inquiété une petite quantité (A voir si il y aurait une amlende)
Mais du coup; les clients des dealers, qui acheterais 1,2 ou 3 barettes (A voir ou serait situé le seuil de tolérance) n' auraient plus trop d' inquiétudes. 
Si le client est plus confiant, çà facilite le traffic. Et le dealer n' ayant plus qu' a avoir sur lui un maximum autorisé, pour etre tranquille, tout est facilité.

En tout cas, facilité , pour la derniere phase du traffic, la vente au détail.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et puis, bon on se désocialise pas vraiment en fumant. J'ai rarement vu des gens ricaner comme des cons autour d'une table en fumant du tabac et en débitant des conneries



Ah ouais, tu trouves que le tabac ne décocialise pas ? Pourtant tous ceux que je connais à qui il a offert un pardessus en sapin, ben curieusement, je trouve qu'ils n'ont plus beaucoup de conversation 

Plus désocialisé que ça tu &#8230; Ah bah nan, ch'suis con, tu l'es déjà, même ça, tu peux plus ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2012)

Le problème est qu'un avis de spécialiste chasse l'autre sur quasiment tous les sujets de santé publique. Comme si aucune étude ou recherche effectuée ne pouvait plus être fiable. C'est le cas du médiator mais c'est aussi le cas avec les OGM. Des tests en aveugle ont été effectués et on refait les tests pour être sûr des tests. Au final, la personne qui n'y connaît pas grand chose entend tout et son contraire quelques temps après de la part de personnes dites au fait de ces sujets. Est-ce si étonnant qu'au final ce soit la peur qui l'emporte ? Du coup, je propose qu'on fasse comme les Américains avec le village de Pont-Saint-Esprit lorsqu'ils l'ont arrosé de LSD.


----------



## subsole (16 Octobre 2012)

> ( ..............................) Je dois être trop con, pour m'interroger de la sorte. D'avoir trop fumé ?



:sleep:
Les jeunes cons d'hier sont les vieux cons d'aujourd'hui, le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire et la fumette n'arrange rien.


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> C' est une évidence que çà faciliterait les traffics.
> 
> Puisque chacun pourrait avoir sur lui, sans etre inquiété une petite quantité (A voir si il y aurait une amlende)
> Mais du coup; les clients des dealers, qui acheterais 1,2 ou 3 barettes (A voir ou serait situé le seuil de tolérance) n' auraient plus trop d' inquiétudes.
> ...



Sans vouloir te vexer, c'est du raisonnement façon "gros bon sens à la m'ame Michu" qui ne me convaint guère.

Le genre de raisonnement dont on pourrait user pour te prouver le contraire, je suis sûr - à coups de "les gens font ci" ou "les fumeurs sont comme ça"

Ca ne veut pas dire que tu ais tort, juste que tu tentes de faire passer des conjectures personnelles pour une démonstration.


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2012)

La dépénalisation serait peut etre plus répréssive que la situation actuelle:

A supposer que dès lors que quelqu'un est pris avec une petite quantité de cannabis sur lui, il aurait de façon systématique une amende a payer (40? 50? 60? plus? euros), par rapport a la situation actuelle ou çà releve du pénal et que , parce que c' est matériellement impossible, celui qui se fait attraper avec une barette, ne va pas au tribunal, la gravité de la faute serait amoindrie et en meme temps, ce serait plus répréssif.

Dans ce cadre, ce serait peut etre plus efficace de dépénaliser.

"dans ce cadre" Pour ce qui est de la répréssion, vu par les opposants au cannabis, les pro-cannabis seront contre l' idée, évidement.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2012)

Il y'a bien plus grave que le shit ou le binge drinking:

[YOUTUBE]3ZNVgQpaMwk[/YOUTUBE]

Et à mon avis le conducteur de bus touiteur doit savoir de quoi on parle pour le coup.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> Ça ne vous interroge pas, ce lien de possible  cause à effet entre l'interdit et la consommation ?
> Moi si. Je dois être trop con, pour m'interroger de la sorte. D'avoir trop fumé ?


J'arrive pas a réfléchir à ta question fait tourner p'tain !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Du coup, je propose qu'on fasse comme les Américains avec le village de Pont-Saint-Esprit lorsqu'ils l'ont arrosé de LSD.



Euh  Pont St Esprit, le LSD, c'était la tristement célèbre théorie du complot, mais le coupable, c'était le minotier qui fournissait de la farine contaminée par l'ergot du seigle au boulanger du village !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> La dépénalisation serait peut etre plus répréssive que la situation actuelle:
> 
> A supposer que dès lors que quelqu'un est pris avec une petite quantité de cannabis sur lui, il aurait de façon systématique une amende a payer (40? 50? 60? plus? euros), par rapport a la situation actuelle ou çà releve du pénal et que , parce que c' est matériellement impossible, celui qui se fait attraper avec une barette, ne va pas au tribunal, la gravité de la faute serait amoindrie et en meme temps, ce serait plus répréssif.
> 
> ...



C'est la situation en Suisse depuis peu. Fumer un pétard vaudra une amende de 200 francs.

On avance, lentement, mais on avance.


----------



## inkclub (16 Octobre 2012)

de toute façon c'est bientôt la fin du monde


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est la situation en Suisse depuis peu. Fumer un pétard vaudra une amende de 200 francs.
> 
> On avance, lentement, mais on avance.




J' ai regardé la conversion:

200.00 CHF	=	165.457 EUR

Le parent d' un ado ou autre, qui reçoit çà comme amende a payer, je pense que c' est un mauvais moment.

Alors qu' a l' heure actuelle, çà doit etre confiscation de la barette, et remontage de bretelles.

Qu' est ce qui fait le plus mal??


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Alors qu' a l' heure actuelle, çà doit etre confiscation de la barette, et remontage de bretelles.
> 
> Qu' est ce qui fait le plus mal??



Ça dépend de la tension des bretelles.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ouais, tu trouves que le tabac ne décocialise pas ? Pourtant tous ceux que je connais à qui il a offert un pardessus en sapin, ben curieusement, je trouve qu'ils n'ont plus beaucoup de conversation
> 
> Plus désocialisé que ça tu &#8230; Ah bah nan, ch'suis con, tu l'es déjà, même ça, tu peux plus ! :rateau:



Vu comme ça, effectivement, on peut pas plus désocialisé...
De toute manière le tabac restera dans l'histoire comme une gigantesque escroquerie (ça éclaircit l'esprit, etc.) et des méthodes de dealers (les substances foutues dedans pour faciliter le passage de la nicotine, j'ai le nom sur le bout de la langue &#8212; et c'est dégueulasse d'ailleurs).


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> de toute façon c'est bientôt la fin du monde


Ouaip et d'ailleurs dans cette optique je préfère claquer mes économies dans un saladier de coke et une demi douzaine de putes que dans un pain de chichon.

Bon le souci c'est que si c'est pas la fin du monde je vais être dans la murde le 22/12/12


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon le souci c'est que si c'est pas la fin du monde je vais être dans la murde le 22/12/12


Ouais, mais au moins t'auras profité !   
Perso, je préfère vivre intensément (carpe diem !) et moins longtemps que vivre plus longtemps en buvant de l'eau et en mangeant 5 fruits et légumes par jour !
De toutes manières, je suis certain de ne plus mourir à 60 ans ... arffff !!!:love:
On dit toujours qu'on devient plus sage en vieillissant ... moi, c'est le contraire et je me permets maintenant de faire des choses que jamais je n'aurais osées faire à 40 ans quand j'avais charge de famille et des enfants à élever !
Maintenant, je me fiche de l'avenir ... et mon credo c'est "au moins un coup d'adrenaline" par jour !:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Pont St Esprit, le LSD, c'était la tristement célèbre théorie du complot, mais le coupable, c'était le minotier qui fournissait de la farine contaminée par l'ergot du seigle au boulanger du village !



OTAR© Le Space Bread ça colle plus au sujet


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2012)

Ma pauvre Tibo, j'ai bien peur que ta consommation d'ergot de seigle à l'insu de ton plein gré n'ait définitivement altéré tes facultés de discernement.
En même temps ça doit être cool, un peu comme Obelix qui est tombé dedans étant petit.


----------



## yvos (16 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Maintenant, je me fiche de l'avenir ... et mon credo c'est "au moins un coup d'adrenaline" par jour !:rateau:



Tu regardes l'inspecteur Derrick tous les jours? :affraid:


----------



## Le docteur (16 Octobre 2012)

J'ai tenté de regarder l'émission sur les OGM, mais je ne tiens pas les passages sur la dissection des rats "sacrifiés", désolé...


----------



## inkclub (16 Octobre 2012)

la femme est l'avenir de l'homme disait Louis Aragon pour françois hollande c'est le contraire


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> la femme est l'avenir de l'homme



'fin jusqu'à ce que la science trouver le moyen de s'en débarrasser ! (pour la reproduction bien sûr. Après le sexe, tout ça, c'est autre chose)


----------



## patlek (17 Octobre 2012)

Il ne faut jamais désesperer

http://www.challenges.fr/monde/2012...m=widget&utm_campaign=obclick&obref=obnetwork


----------



## Fìx (17 Octobre 2012)

En tout cas, y'a des drogues, très répandues, dont on ne soupçonne pas encore toutes les conséquences ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> En tout cas, y'a des drogues, très répandues, dont on ne soupçonne pas encore toutes les conséquences ! :rateau:



Ouais :mouais: Ben tant qu'à chuter, autant le faire pour de meilleures raisons ! :love:


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2012)

Et j'ai crié, criééééééééééé, céline&#8230;


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Octobre 2012)

il s'en passe, des choses, dans le sud-ouest...!


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Et j'ai crié, criééééééééééé, céline



ce qui peu faire peur c'est la profession de la dame en question


----------



## inkclub (17 Octobre 2012)

la crise est finie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------

des nouvelles de notre élue verte préférée


sur le parisien

En 2009, Florence Lamblin avait fondé la société Mybio, spécialisée dans la vente de produits bio sur Internet Mybioshop. «Cette éphémère SARL a eu droit aux honneurs du site lesarnaques.com où sont recensées les plaintes de pigeons internautes qui ne voient jamais arriver la marchandise achetée», détaille «Le Canard enchaîné». Le site a depuis été fermé.


----------



## camisol (17 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Booaaafff...
> 
> La dépénalisation du canabis, çà faciliterait les traffics de cannabis, sans rien résoudre du tout.



C'est vrai. Regardez comme la fin de la prohibition de l'alcool a fait proliférer le trafic d'alcool. 
Et le trafic de tabac est une plaie qui défigure nos villes. Toutes ces enseignes criardes, ces civettes lumineuses, qui ne se cachent même plus pour nous vendre leur petit bâton de nicotine mortelle, c'est une honte ! 
 Heureusement que la répression est efficace, et que tous les consommateurs délinquants paient une amende prélevée directement à la source des chiffres d'affaires des trafiquants par la police du blanchiment, toujours sur les dents. 




subsole a dit:


> :sleep:
> Les jeunes cons d'hier sont les vieux cons d'aujourd'hui, le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire et la fumette n'arrange rien.



Un peu court, jeune homme. Mais je comprends qu'un tel afflux d'informations complexes ait pu altérer le fonctionnement de ton néo-cortex, t'empêchant non seulement de hiérarchiser ces différentes connaissances, mais également de les synthétiser pour t'aider à reformuler une opinion.
Ou alors, tu manques d'envie de le faire. Ce syndrôme a-motivationnel est peut être dû à une trop haute densité d'anandamide dans tes ganglions et ton cervelet, qui sait ?



jpmiss a dit:


> Ma pauvre Tibo, j'ai bien peur que ta consommation d'ergot de seigle à l'insu de ton plein gré n'ait définitivement altéré tes facultés de discernement.
> En même temps ça doit être cool, un peu comme Obelix qui est tombé dedans étant petit.



Rhôôô put@in je viens de comprendre un truc. :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> Un peu court, jeune homme. Mais je comprends qu'un tel afflux d'informations complexes ait pu altérer le fonctionnement de ton néo-cortex, t'empêchant non seulement de hiérarchiser ces différentes connaissances, mais également de les synthétiser pour t'aider à reformuler une opinion.



Hin hin hin !


----------



## bokeh (17 Octobre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Hin hin hin !


Suceuse !  


camisol a dit:


> Une dernière chose : la France est le pays  d'Europe où l'usage du cannabis est le plus répandu dans la jeunesse.  Et le pays dans lequel la polytoxicomanie précoce d'association alcool/cannabis est la plus fréquente. Elle est aussi le pays le plus répressif en la matière. Ça ne vous interroge pas, ce lien de possible cause à effet entre l'interdit et la consommation ?
> 
> Moi si. Je dois être trop con, pour m'interroger de la sorte. D'avoir trop fumé ?


La fin de l'interdiction du cannabis entraînerai une baisse de sa consommation ?!?
Et on trouve des précédents ? Puisque tu parles de la prohibition, François, tu me postes un lien qui montre la baisse de la consommation d'alcool aux États Unis suite à la levée de l'interdiction...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2012)

bokeh a dit:


> Suceuse !



Ceci n'est pas une pipe.


----------



## camisol (17 Octobre 2012)

bokeh a dit:


> Suceuse !  La fin de l'interdiction du cannabis entraînerai une baisse de sa consommation ?!?
> Et on trouve des précédents ? Puisque tu parles de la prohibition, tu me postes un lien qui montre la baisse de la consommation d'alcool aux États Unis suite à la levée de l'interdiction...





Deux petites choses, qu'on ne se mélange pas totalement les pédales. *La prohibition* de l'alcool aux USA entre 1920 et 1933 *ne concernait pas la consommation, mais la production et la distribution d'alcool*. On pouvait consommer de l'alcool, mais on ne pouvait pas en acheter ni en produire...
La prohibition ne joue donc pas sur l'interdit de consommation, mais sur le circuit de distribution, et la qualité du produit.

Ce n'est donc pas de ça dont je parlais dans la citation que tu pointes. Je parle de *l'interdit de consommation*.

La fin de l'interdiction de la consommation de cannabis provoque une baisse de la consommation ? Oui, c'est possible, et il existe des précédents célèbres, dont celui des Pays-Bas, qui ont connu quatre phases : Une hausse très forte dans les années 70, une baisse significative dans les années 80 après la légalisation, une hausse légère dans les années 90 avec l'installation des coffee-shops, et une stabilisation depuis.
Mais pour être franc, cette évolution ne reflète pas QUE l'évolution de la législation. On la rencontre dans l'ensemble des pays occidentaux. La seule singularité est que les Pays-Bas sont le seul pays dont la législation a évolué au même rythme que l'usage.

Ce qui n'est pas notre cas. La consommation de cannabis chez les jeunes adultes est en augmentation constante depuis les années 90, pour atteindre, depuis 2007, la première place européenne. Titre de championne confirmée dans la dernière livraison (2011) de la très officielle European School Survey Project on Alcohol and Others Drugs (ESPAD).





Je réponds quand même à ta question sur la consommation d'alcool aux Etats-Unis. Parce que je t'aime bien. :love:
Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire, la prohibition n'intervient pas dans un contexte d'explosion de la consommation d'alcool, qu'il aurait fallu à tout prix juguler. Au contraire, la prohibition intervient dans un contexte long, de baisse de la consommation d'alcool aux USA. Elle est rendue possible par une évolution de la société. De 9,8 litres par an en 1906, la consommation moyenne était tombée à 6,3 litres en 1914, et 3,6 litres en 1918. Cette chute se prolonge : 2,7 litres entre 1920 et 1927, puis la croissance repart : 4,3 litres en 1930, puis 3,6 litres en 1942. Cette hausse de la consommation reprendra ensuite avec les années fastes, pour remonter à 9L en 1984. (source en français)


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2012)

bokeh a dit:


> Suceuse !



Ouais ! Mais quitte à adopter une posture autant que celle-ci soit lucide et perspicace plutôt que rétrograde et improductive ! Tu penses vraiment que les milliards dépensés à travers le monde depuis près de 80 ans pour endiguer la production et consommation de produits stupéfiants aient été fructueux et productif ? Hein !?


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> En tout cas, y'a des drogues, très répandues, dont on ne soupçonne pas encore toutes les conséquences ! :rateau:



Ça c'est une vraie chute de débit WIFI. ^^

Par contre, camisol à toujours le même débit. :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (17 Octobre 2012)

Vaut mieux tard que jamais...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Et j'ai crié, criééééééééééé, céline


Mais l'originale (orignale ?) court toujours ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

Et cette drogue-là court toujours aussi...


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et cette drogue-là court toujours aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> > *AFFREUX MARMOT*



Ouaih, c'est bien le pire, ça !

Ca coute la peau du cul et tu as bien du mal à t'en libérer.


----------



## patlek (17 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> [/COLOR]Et cette drogue-là court toujours aussi...



Autre drogue:






Paraitrait que les producteurs / trafiquants sont richissimes (!!!)

(Ils zauraient amassés des milliards de dollarzz (!!!!!)

Ils produirait meme des "dosettes", facilement transportazble


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2012)

Y avait un bon débat sur le cannabis hier sur 28 minutes. Y avait d'ailleurs Dominique Vaillant qui était pour une légalisation du cannabis afin d'en avoir du bio, qui ne soit pas boosté en THC ou coupé avec d'autres drogues ou du vieux pneu. Il mettait aussi en avant l'usage thérapeutique, pour diverses maladies et souffrances ou l'alternative était en France la morphine... c'est vrai que niveau nocivité...

La France est donc le pays d'Europe ou la répression est la plus forte et la consommation la plus forte, cqfd. Pourtant les politiques continuent à marteler que la dépénalisation engendrerait une augmentation de la consommation, une affirmation absolument démentie par tous les pays tolérants voir très tolérants.

Bref, de la merde quoi, 30 ans de retard dans le débat politique et surtout de santé publique.


----------



## inkclub (17 Octobre 2012)

Un policier britannique tire au Taser sur un aveugle, ayant pris sa canne pour un sabre


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Un policier britannique tire au Taser sur un aveugle, ayant pris sa canne pour un sabre



Starwars a vraiment fait du mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2012)

*Allemagne : la camionnette volée contenait douze cadavres*

On a beau leur dire de ne pas conduire à tombeau ouvert, ils n'en font qu'à leur tête


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Starwars a vraiment fait du mal&#8230;



Tu veux un coup de blaster imperial ?


----------



## inkclub (18 Octobre 2012)

Un homme se présentant comme un "cadre chez Orange" apparaît dans une vidéo postée  par un jeune internaute en pleine altercation avec une agente de la SNCF,


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2012)

Mwoué, ça sent le gros fake quand même non?


----------



## inkclub (18 Octobre 2012)

cinq jours avec un godemiché dans l'intestin


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Un homme se présentant comme un "cadre chez Orange" apparaît dans une vidéo postée  par un jeune internaute en pleine altercation avec une agente de la SNCF,





> "S'il s'avérait que cette altercation ait vraiment eu lieu, répond Orange, contacté par Le Figaro, le groupe ne cautionnerait pas ce type de propos ne reflétant en rien les valeurs de l'entreprise."



Heureusement qu'ils précisent, sinon, certains auraient pu croire que


----------



## inkclub (18 Octobre 2012)

foot, on pensait avoir touché le fond, mais on continue à creuser


Yann M'Vila et quatre autres Bleuets ont fait le mur pour rejoindre une boîte de nuit des Champs-Elysées, trois jours avant leur humiliante élimination en Norvège.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

lhomme le plus riche de tous les temps


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2012)

*Des dizaines d'avions de guerre de 39-45 vont être déterrés en Birmanie*

Il avaient été cachés par les Britanniques pour empêcher qu'ils tombent aux mains des Japonais. Les fans d'aviation vont pouvoir se frotter les mains, car les avions (Spitfires semble-t-il), démontés, graissés et empaquetés avant d'être enterrés, devraient être dans un état impeccable.


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2012)

À le bruit du merlin :love:


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2012)

P.tain, je savais que les politiques étaient faux derches, mais à ce point c'est quand même top :



			
				chevènement a dit:
			
		

> "Me Antoine Sollacaro n'était pas seulement une figure du barreau. C'était une figure de l'indépendantisme. Un militant nationaliste engagé, y compris dans des actions clandestines", a déclaré le président d'honneur du Mouvement républicain et citoyen (MRC) à Public Sénat. "Je ne veux pas en dire plus pour ne pas manquer à ma déontologie d'ancien ministre de l'intérieur", a-t-il ajouté.



L'article en entier pour ceux que ça intéresseraient


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> ...pour ceux que ça intéresseraient



/mode JP : on s'en branle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------




macinside a dit:


> À le bruit du merlin :love:



Surtout poursuivi par un Daimler Benz 605


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> À le bruit du merlin :love:





gKatarn a dit:


> Surtout poursuivi par un Daimler Benz 605



Ben vu où ces Merlin là opéraient, c'étaient surtout des Nakajima Sakae 12, qu'ils devaient avoir au cul à l'échappement


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2012)

Sakae vindieu !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2012)

Otar© :!:


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> OTAR© :boule rouge:



:boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Des dizaines d'avions de guerre de 39-45 vont être déterrés en Birmanie*



Arghhh ! Mon rêve ! ... pouvoir m'installer quelques instants dans le cockpit d'un Spitfire (au sol hein !!!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arghhh ! Mon rêve ! ... pouvoir m'installer quelques instants dans le cockpit d'un Spitfire (au sol hein !!!!)



Quand on voit comment tu arrive à te crasher avec un simple fauteuil de jardin, je me demande si ça serait bien prudent  Même à l'arrêt ! 

  

Cela dit, moi, j'aimerais bien aussi  Mais pas "au sol", tant qu'à faire, piloter un "high powered aircraft", ça me changerait du Jodel 150


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> :boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge::boule rouge:



Rejoue encore :!:


----------



## inkclub (18 Octobre 2012)

pour ceux qui veulent jouer à se faire peur


Le moteur de recherche a publié en avance ses résultats du troisième trimestre, en pleine séance de Wall Street. L'action Google sur le Nasdaq a immédiatement plongé de plus de 10% avant de se reprendre (-7% vers 19h de Paris) et d'être suspendue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rejoue encore :!:



Moi, j'ai trouvé : :!:



En plus, ce n'est vraiment pas compliqué.


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2012)

2,176 miyards de douleurs de bénéfice net, et la bourse panique.

On vit une époque formidable.

:!::!::!::!: pour les tradeurs et autres


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'ai trouvé : :!:
> 
> 
> 
> En plus, ce n'est vraiment pas compliqué.



Voilà, si même toi tu y arrive


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2012)

C'est mieux que rien, mais ça vaut pas les vraies


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2012)

Certes.

Pour l'anecdote et sans vouloir en retirer une quelconque gloire, je suis à l'origine de la suggestion de ce nouveau smiley auprès des *gras*.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes.
> 
> Pour l'anecdote et sans vouloir en retirer une quelconque gloire, je suis à l'origine de la suggestion de ce nouveau smiley auprès des *gras*.



ouais :!: 

Enfin le choix du code, c'est oim. :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes.
> 
> Pour l'anecdote et sans vouloir en retirer une quelconque gloire, je suis à l'origine de la suggestion de ce nouveau smiley auprès des *gras*.




:!::!::!:

C'est mérité


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Enfin le choix du code, c'est oim. :style:



Oui :!: toi, tu te la pète avec ton :style:


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2012)

xxx



















xxx



















xxx



















xxx



















xxx


----------



## bla (18 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2012)

Cher bla, j&#8217;ai la flemme d&#8217;aller dans l&#8217;interface de modération, mais vu que tu pues le double | triple | quadruple pseudo, je vais abuser et te bannir&#8230; ne me remercie pas.

Trèes chers verts, je vous propose d&#8217;aller vos autocongratuler ailleurs&#8230; dans le fil dédié à la maintenance par exemple.


----------



## inkclub (19 Octobre 2012)

les hommes viennent de mars


----------



## Le docteur (19 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> pour ceux qui veulent jouer à se faire peur
> 
> 
> Le moteur de recherche a publié en avance ses résultats du troisième trimestre, en pleine séance de Wall Street. L'action Google sur le Nasdaq a immédiatement plongé de plus de 10% avant de se reprendre (-7% vers 19h de Paris) et d'être suspendue.



Meme pas peur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

bouboule ! bouboule !


----------



## inkclub (19 Octobre 2012)

qui veut des milliards

La Banque publique d'investissement aura pour rôle de soutenir les activités futures et non d'aider celles en difficulté telles que l'aciérie ArcelorMittal, a indiqué le futur président de l'institution.



qui veut des milliards 2

ArcelorMittal Finance retire 37 milliards d'euros de Belgique



qui veut des milliards 3

Moscovici signe un chèque de 31,4 milliards d'euros au FMI

Fort heureusement, le chèque de 31,4 milliards d'euros que s'apprête à signer Pierre Moscovici ne sera pas encaissé. En clair, la France n'aura pas besoin de s'endetter pour honorer son engagement, et pour deux raisons . Premièrement l'usage que pourra en faire le FMI sera au coup par coup, en fonction des demandes d'aide que lui adresseront les pays en difficulté. Et pas uniquement des États de la zone euro d'ailleurs, même si le dispositif est bien en réalité à leur intention.

Et deuxièmement tous les capitaux qui transitent par le FMI sont d'origine monétaire, par le mécanisme des droits de tirages spéciaux (DTS). Une forme de création monétaire qui implique la Banque de France, mais qui n'alourdira en rien ni les comptes de l'État ni la dette publique.


je veux la même photocopieuse


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Octobre 2012)

Lakshmi Mittal (Arcelor) vient de décéder et arrive au Paradis. Dieu lui dit :

- Avec tout ce que tu as fait en France et surtout en Lorraine , il n'est pas question que je t'accueille au Paradis , tu vas directement en Enfer.

Trois jours après Satan frappe à la porte du Paradis et dit à Dieu :

- Sil te plaît, vite, par pitié, reprends-le, il m'a déjà éteint 3 fours !!!


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2012)

L'argent rend très con, la preuve en vidéo :

Une personne se revendiquant d'Orange à une employée de la SNCF: "Je gagne 70.000 euros, alors fermez votre gueule".

[YOUTUBE]nBVpcc9WhtQ[/YOUTUBE]

ps : c'est ce qu'on appel un burn out en direct 
Ah et puis cette voix désagréable :rateau:
Et c'est pas par mois, mais par an, ce qui fait "seulement" 6000 &#8364; environ, il pourrait être traité de la même façon par un mec qui gagne 60 000 &#8364; par mois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> L'argent rend très con, la preuve en vidéo :
> 
> Une personne se revendiquant d'Orange à une employée de la SNCF: "Je gagne 70.000 euros, alors fermez votre gueule".



On en avait déjà parlé un peu plus haut : 19543


Mais la répétition est la base de la pédagogie. Et aussi la base de la pédagogie.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2012)

'tain jptk ! Tu pourrais lire les posts des autres ! Merde ! :!:


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2012)

Ah oui je m'en souviens en fait, mais il me semblait que la vidéo avait été discréditée alors qu'elle n'a rien d'un fake 
De plus, contrairement à JP, je vois pas du tout en quoi ça ressemble à un FAKE, j'ai déjà vu des scènes de ce genre, pas aussi poussée, mais par contre je connais 2 personnes qui bossent à la SNCF et 1 à la poste, bah ça leur arrive régulièrement et même plus violent. En plus y en un des 3 qui a le sang chaud, il était mécano et il est passé à l'accueil, il a commencé un jour de grève, je sais pas s'il va pouvoir tenir ce poste longtemps


----------



## inkclub (19 Octobre 2012)

Bosnie: un trafiquant vole un pont


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2012)

A la limite le plus consternant c'est pas l'autre abruti qui se la pète avec ses 70 k&#8364;. (si c'est par an y'a vraiment pas de quoi faire le mariole) c'est que personne ne moufte y compris celui qui se contente de filmer ses pieds au lieu de bien prendre la tronche de l'autre con plein ecran pour qu'on le reconnaisse bien (c'est d'ailleurs ça qui m'a fait penser à un fake).


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> A la limite le plus consternant c'est pas l'autre abruti qui se la pète avec ses 70*kE (si c'est par an y'a vraiment pas de quoi faire le mariole) c'est que personne ne moufte y compris celui qui se contente de filmer ses pieds au lieu de bien prendre la tronche de l'autre con plein ecran pour qu'on le reconnaisse bien (c'est d'ailleurs ça qui m'a fait penser à un fake).



voila la suite : http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/e...-identifie-la-personne-19-10-2012-2247493.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2012)

*Une enseignante du collège Highland à Anderson, dans lIndiana (Etats-Unis), a envoyé par erreur des photos intimes à ses élèves durant un cours sur Ipad. Quatre élèves ont été provisoirement expulsés de létablissement*

Les exclure au moment même où on les remotivait pour les études, c'est ballot


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2012)

La Corée du Nord, c'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Bosnie: un trafiquant vole un pont




Dommage ils ne disent pas le poids du pont et donc sa valeur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> A la limite le plus consternant c'est pas l'autre abruti qui se la pète avec ses 70 k. (si c'est par an y'a vraiment pas de quoi faire le mariole) c'est que personne ne moufte y compris celui qui se contente de filmer ses pieds au lieu de bien prendre la tronche de l'autre con plein ecran pour qu'on le reconnaisse bien (c'est d'ailleurs ça qui m'a fait penser à un fake).



Sauf que s'il faisait ça, il pouvait pas diffuser sa vidéo sur youtube, c'est donc plutôt intelligent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------




macinside a dit:


> voila la suite : http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/e...-identifie-la-personne-19-10-2012-2247493.php



C'était donc bien un burn out :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2012)

*Ivre, un trader a fait bondir le cours du pétrole*

Mauviette ! Il tient même pas l'alcool !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Sauf que s'il faisait ça, il pouvait pas diffuser sa vidéo sur youtube, c'est donc plutôt intelligent.


Ca dépend dans quel but on filme: si c'est pour diffuser sur youtube ok (encore que quel est l'interet?) mais si c'est pour que le gars ferme sa gueule autant bien lui montrer qu'on le filme et qu'on le reconnait sur les images (qui pourraient servir de preuve en cas de dépos de plainte.)
Ma vision a moi va plutôt dans le sens de faire taire ce genre de connard sur le champs plutot que de créer du buzz sur youtube.


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca dépend dans quel but on filme: si c'est pour diffuser sur youtube ok (encore que quel est l'interet?) mais si c'est pour que le gars ferme sa gueule autant bien lui montrer qu'on le filme et qu'on le reconnait sur les images (qui pourraient servir de preuve en cas de dépos de plainte.)
> Ma vision a moi va plutôt dans le sens de faire taire ce genre de connard sur le champs plutot que de créer du buzz sur youtube.




C'est pas faux, surtout qu'il l'insulte, c'est une incivilité en bonne et due forme, comme la subisse régulièrement les chauffeurs de bus et autres agents du service publique.


----------



## ergu (19 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas faux, surtout qu'il l'insulte, c'est une incivilité en bonne et due forme, comme la subisse régulièrement les chauffeurs de bus et autres agents du service publique.



Ah non !
Ici, on ne se moque pas des chauffeurs de bus !


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2012)

La réponse de la PDG de cette boite serviettes hygiéniques au mec qui lui avait écrit sur son FB un message très ironique (et qui avait fait le buzz) sur les pub idiotes et mensongères qu'on voyait à la télé. Bah elle ne s'est pas démontée et lui a fait cette réponse vraiment excellente ! 

[youtube]Bpy75q2DDow[/youtube]


----------



## inkclub (19 Octobre 2012)

Facebook censure la Tribune de Genève


Le compte Facebook de la Tribune de Genève a été bloqué vendredi par le groupe californien suite à la publication d'un article illustré par le tableau "l'origine du monde" peint par le français Gustave Courbet en 1886. Ce tableau montre en gros plan un sexe de femme et avait été choisi par le quotidien pour illustrer un article sur l'opération de chirurgie esthétique appelée nymphoplastie. 

Le site du journal indique que quelques heures après cette publication, le contenu a été supprimé par Facebook, le compte a été bloqué et des tests anti-spam ont été mis en place pour tous les administrateurs de la page.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Octobre 2012)

Pas nouveau, Facebook refuse de voir L'Origine du Monde sur ses pages.


----------



## Madalvée (19 Octobre 2012)

Un hacker a trouvé comment pirater à distance des pacemakers


----------



## Le docteur (19 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> voila la suite : http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/e...-identifie-la-personne-19-10-2012-2247493.php



Ils n'auraient pas fait trinquer un pauv' gars dont ils voulaient déjà se débarasser... 
Et re du fameux "qui connaît des difficultés personnelles"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------




macinside a dit:


> voila la suite : http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/e...-identifie-la-personne-19-10-2012-2247493.php





> « Nous ne pouvions rien faire pour ne pas regarder alors que ça sest affiché quand on a appuyé sur un bouton » ajoute-t-il.


Je voulais pas, c'est parti tout seul !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Ivre, un trader a fait bondir le cours du pétrole*
> 
> Mauviette ! Il tient même pas l'alcool !



On te l'as déjà dit : que de la coke au boulot ! C'est pourtant simple !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Ca dépend dans quel but on filme: si c'est pour diffuser sur youtube ok (encore que quel est l'interet?) mais si c'est pour que le gars ferme sa gueule autant bien lui montrer qu'on le filme et qu'on le reconnait sur les images (qui pourraient servir de preuve en cas de dépos de plainte.)
> Ma vision a moi va plutôt dans le sens de faire taire ce genre de connard sur le champs plutot que de créer du buzz sur youtube.



Oui, mais toi t'as des c...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, mais toi t'as des c...


Bah ca dépend, mais là il ressemble pas trop a Mike Tyson le gars.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah ca dépend, mais là il ressemble pas trop a Mike Tyson le gars.



Ça veut rien dire, Bruce Lee non plus, ne ressemblait pas à Mike Tyson !


----------



## subsole (20 Octobre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Un hacker a trouvé comment pirater à distance des pacemakers


Ça pourrait régler une partie du problème des retraites, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2012)

*Démission d'un membre du gouvernement britannique pour langage grossier*

C'est amusant de voir comme les riches et les puissants s'emportent contre les petits qui se contentent de faire leur boulot : simples flics, agents de la SNCF, etc. Autrefois, l'aristocratie s'efforçait au moins de maintenir un minimum de savoir-vivre. Il était vulgaire de s'emporter contre les domestiques. On a l'impression que l'oligarchie du fric et du pouvoir est engagée dans une guerre ouverte, sur fond de mépris décomplexé, contre le reste de la société : « Comment osent-ils nous résister, comment osent-ils se mettre sur notre chemin ? ». 

Cela donne un peu plus de poids à l'analyse que j'avais trouvée d'abord excessive de David Abiker, à propos du pétage de plomb dans une gare du gars qui se vantait (faussement ?) de gagner 70000  par an. Il y a presque (j'insiste sur le « presque » tout de même) une atmosphère de guerre civile là-dedans : http://davidabiker.fr/wordpress/le-connard-que-tout-le-monde-attendait/


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2012)

Casse toi pov' con!


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Démission d'un membre du gouvernement britannique pour langage grossier*
> 
> C'est amusant de voir comme les riches et les puissants s'emportent contre les petits qui se contentent de faire leur boulot : simples flics, agents de la SNCF, etc. Autrefois, l'aristocratie s'efforçait au moins de maintenir un minimum de savoir-vivre. Il était vulgaire de s'emporter contre les domestiques. On a l'impression que l'oligarchie du fric et du pouvoir est engagée dans une guerre ouverte, sur fond de mépris décomplexé, contre le reste de la société : « Comment osent-ils nous résister, comment osent-ils se mettre sur notre chemin ? ».
> 
> Cela donne un peu plus de poids à l'analyse que j'avais trouvée d'abord excessive de David Abiker, à propos du pétage de plomb dans une gare du gars qui se vantait (faussement ?) de gagner 70000  par an. Il y a presque (j'insiste sur le « presque » tout de même) une atmosphère de guerre civile là-dedans : http://davidabiker.fr/wordpress/le-connard-que-tout-le-monde-attendait/


http://www.unidivers.fr/buzz-du-moment-la-france-se-fracture/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> http://www.unidivers.fr/buzz-du-moment-la-france-se-fracture/



Une lecture fine et prudente de l'événement, effectivement.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2012)

Je fume pour oublier que t'es con.

Moi je fume occasionnellement, très occasionnellement et là je suis vraiment lassé et éc&#339;uré du débat autour du cannabis... on avance pas d'un pouce !! Evidemment que la légalisation est LA solution, même pas seulement la dépénalisation. Ça permettrait d'avoir une bonne beuh bio, comme le dit le ministre de l'intérieur sous Jospin, Michel Vaillant, avec un taux de THC normal de 8 % et de stopper le traffic et la criminalité qui tourne autour. L'alcool c'est 40 000 morts par an, légalement, les particules de diesel tout autant et le shit c'est combien hein ?? Moins que le nombre de morts sur les routes tous les ans je suis sûr. Quel débat de merde. Et les pesticides ça tue combien de personnes par an ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le cannabis actuel est trop fort en THC, c'est clair, il devient dangereux, on arrive à des taux de THC de 30 %, plus rien à voir avec l'herbe de nos vieux. Le légaliser entrainerait pas une hausse de la conso, ceux qui veulent fumer fument quoi qu'il arrive, ceux qui ne veulent pas, ne le font pas, légal ou pas. La preuve par 1000, la répression est la plus forte en France et la conso est également la plus forte. Tous les exemples de tolérances vis à vis du shit dans les autres pays ne montrent en aucun cas une hausse de la conso. Cultiver une herbe bio avec un taux de THC normal, permettrait d'éviter les dérives psychiatriques justement. Les Pays-Bas qui sont revenus récemment en arrière sur certaines règles qui entourent la légalisation s'en mordent déjà les doigts, retour du traffic, de la criminalité et du shit de merde. Parce que même pour les Hollandais c'est problématique, faut avoir une carte pour fumer, être déclaré et donc si tu fais ça, déjà t'es fiché et en plus c'est ta cotisation de mutuelle qui va augmenter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Je fume pour oublier que t'es con.
> 
> Moi je fume occasionnellement, très occasionnellement et là  (longue suite de considérations diverses et variées)



Visiblement, vous (toi et le mec du blog) n'avez rien compris ! Le cannabis doit rester interdit, parce que vu que tout le monde peut en faire pousser sur son balcon, ça ne rapporterait rien aux cigarettiers, ni aux laboratoires pharmaceutiques, ni à l'état. Autoriser le cannabis, ça serait un peu (mais en pire) comme autoriser les possesseurs de véhicules diesels à rouler au fuel domestique !

Les 40 000 morts par an de l'alcool, tu sais combien de taxes ils ont du payer à l'état, pour arriver à se tuer ? Pareil pour ceux qui se tuent sur les routes (et je parle même pas du pognon que ça fait entrer dans les poches des marchands de vin et des pétroliers) ? Normal, que ça soit légal. Légaliser un truc qui ne rapporterait même pas de TVA, que chacun pourrait cultiver soi-même ? Tu ne prendrait pas nos technocrates et nos politiciens pour des cons, par hasard ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2012)

:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2012)

Question : pourquoi devient-on addict à l'alccol, à la drogue, aux médicaments ? Si cette question trouve une réponse sociétale, pourquoi ne pas s'attacher à lui donner une réponse ? J'en ai bien une petite idée mais je me contente de poser la question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Question : pourquoi devient-on addict à l'alccol, à la drogue, aux médicaments ? Si cette question trouve une réponse sociétale, pourquoi ne pas s'attacher à lui donner une réponse ? J'en ai bien une petite idée mais je me contente de poser la question.



Même si on ne prend qu'un seul produit, il n'y a pas qu'une seule sorte d'addiction, mais plusieurs, et elles font l'objet de programmes de recherche à travers le monde, donc, on ne peut pas dire que personne ne s'attache à répondre à ta question ! Le seul truc qui soit dommages, c'est que sur le plan "crédits", elles ne sont pas toujours aussi bien dotées que les programmes de recherches sur les produits visant à renforcer les addictions (ou du moins, certaines d'entre elles)


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Visiblement, vous (toi et le mec du blog) n'avez rien compris ! Le cannabis doit rester interdit, parce que vu que tout le monde peut en faire pousser sur son balcon, ça ne rapporterait rien aux cigarettiers, ni aux laboratoires pharmaceutiques, ni à l'état. Autoriser le cannabis, ça serait un peu (mais en pire) comme autoriser les possesseurs de véhicules diesels à rouler au fuel domestique !
> 
> Les 40 000 morts par an de l'alcool, tu sais combien de taxes ils ont du payer à l'état, pour arriver à se tuer ? Pareil pour ceux qui se tuent sur les routes (et je parle même pas du pognon que ça fait entrer dans les poches des marchands de vin et des pétroliers) ? Normal, que ça soit légal. Légaliser un truc qui ne rapporterait même pas de TVA, que chacun pourrait cultiver soi-même ? Tu ne prendrait pas nos technocrates et nos politiciens pour des cons, par hasard ?



Boarf, la plupart aurait la flemme de faire pousser et l'achèterait, du coup on pourrait taxer et puis voilà


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2012)

L'un des motifs les plus profonds de l'addiction est l'ennui, souvent associée à l'angoisse. 

Peut-être aurions-nous besoin de recréer ces instituts de l'ennui et de l'angoisse, qu'avait créés Napoléon aux Invalides, et dont l'idée même avait frappé Schopenhauer : http://imaginative.blogs.com/imaginative/2012/06/linstitut-de-lennui.html

Rien que l'appellation est mystérieuse et invite à la rêverie : « INSTITUT DE L'ENNUI »
​Sinon, on peut aussi s'interroger sur la possiblité d'une sociologie de l'existence, si l'on persiste dans une lecture existentialiste de la question de l'angoisse et de l'ennui : http://sociologies.revues.org/3617

Le problème est qu'après avoir tenté de lire plus d'un paragraphe de cet article, j'ai ressenti une soudaine envie de me droguer à n'importe quoi ​


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Question : pourquoi devient-on addict à l'alccol, à la drogue, aux médicaments ? Si cette question trouve une réponse sociétale, pourquoi ne pas s'attacher à lui donner une réponse ? J'en ai bien une petite idée mais je me contente de poser la question.



C'est clair 
Après, l'addiction c'est aussi un truc purement neurologique, on le voit avec le baclofène qui va devenir LE médicament révolutionnaire pour ce et ces problèmes.



Cratès a dit:


> L'un des motifs les plus profonds de l'addiction est l'ennui, souvent associée à l'angoisse.



Et l'anxiété, moi c'est ça qui m'a fait devenir addict, l'alcool était mon meilleur ami avant de devenir mon pire ennemi.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> L'un des motifs les plus profonds de l'addiction est l'ennui, souvent associée à l'angoisse.
> 
> Peut-être aurions-nous besoin de recréer ces instituts de l'ennui et de l'angoisse, qu'avait créés Napoléon aux Invalides, et dont l'idée même avait frappé Schopenhauer : http://imaginative.blogs.com/imaginative/2012/06/linstitut-de-lennui.html
> 
> ...



Je n'en reviens pas : ce gars a vraiment l'air de savoir de quoi il parle quand il s'attaque à Sartre.
Bon, ça finit sur l'inévitable "oubli" sartrien de l'intersubjectivité. Ce n'est pas un oubli, c'est une question de point de vue  et à la limite il aurait peut-être trouvé des pistes dans les Entretiens de 1980 (controversés).
T'inquiètes Cratès, Sartre ça fait souvent cet effet-là. Mais après deux mémoires et un début de thèse sur ce monsieur je ne suis ni drogué, ni suicidé. Par contre j'ai pris des "vacances" de maintenant pas mal d'années... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h59 ----------

Sinon l'angoisse est à la fois un sentiment métaphysique et un phénomène psychophysique. La grande question, c'est quelle perspective doit prendre le pas sur l'autre... ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2012)

Hé hé hé Nous avons réussi à détourner ce fil et à le transformer en discussion philosophique Nous sommes diaboliques ! 




Bon, je vais être bon diable. Revenons à l'actualité, même si l'affaire a débuté il y a quelques semaines :

*Le corps du roi Richard III peut-être découvert sous un parking, en Grande Bretagne*

Il avait finalement trouvé un parking pour son cheval.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Octobre 2012)

Un nouveau membre vient d'arriver sur MacG, mais son message de présentation laisse à désirer :


			
				La Citation du jour a dit:
			
		

> « J'avoue... que les passions peuvent me conduire; mais elles ne sauraient m'aveugler »
> 
> La Princesse de Clèves dans le roman du même nom de Mme de la Fayette,





			
				BossRolex a dit:
			
		

> Casse-toi,  pauv' conne !




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h23 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Hé hé hé Nous avons réussi à détourner ce fil et à le transformer en discussion philosophique Nous sommes diaboliques !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben s'il l'a amené avec lui, son fameux bourrin, depuis le temps, ça va lui coûter un royaume en arriéré de parking, effectivement ..


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Hé hé hé Nous avons réussi à détourner ce fil et à le transformer en discussion philosophique


Des messages dont le contenu s'éloigne du pipi caca,
c'est en effet,  une actualité intéressante.


----------



## ergu (22 Octobre 2012)

Mais que pensait donc Richard III de la légalisation du cannabis ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2012)

Une pointe de flèche dans la colonne vertébrale ! 
Le côté positif c'est que ça écarte l'hypothèse d'un suicide .....:rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Mais que pensait donc Richard III de la légalisation du cannabis ?



a l'époque sont cousin le chanvre était très largement cultivé, et pour le cannabis on en parle la : http://www.blocpot.qc.ca/node/30


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2012)

Lance Armstrong déchu de ses titres par l'UCI.



> L'UCI a annoncé qu'elle déciderait vendredi si les podiums du Tour de France de 1999 et 2005 seront réattribués. La tâche parait compliquée, et ressemble à un véritable casse-tête pour désigner vainqueur un coureur vierge de toute accusation de dopage...



lol... je pense qu'ils devraient taper dans les derniers à l'arrivée pour avoir la chance d'en trouver un pas dopé, et encore. Quelle vaste fumisterie, le dopage et le sport sont indissociables et on continue à faire la chasse aux sorcières en mettant au pilori un Lance Armstrong (bras fort, j'avais jamais vu, marrant pour un cycliste), on va le dépouiller, le défoncer, le tuer alors qu'il a fait ce que tous les amateurs de cyclisme voulaient, tous les sponsorts, tout le monde, l'impossible, le show. Rien à foutre du cyclisme et du sport en général, mais c'est dégueulasse quand même ce qu'ils font.

Vouloir arrêter le dopage dans le sport, c'est comme vouloir une société sans drogues, c'est impossible.
C'est dommage parce que les duels seraient tout aussi intéressants avec 15 km/h de moins, on y verrait rien, ça serait même vachement mieux, on saurait que le mec qui rafle tout est vraiment un tueur, un mec hors normes, un héros (puis qu'ils y tiennent tant à cette notion les gens). Mais y aura toujours des tricheurs... impossible de faire sans.


----------



## ergu (22 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> un héros



Si Achille avait sniffé ou fumé, comme tout le monde, au lieu de se faire tremper dedans quand il était petit, il serait mort d'une lance dans la tronche et ça a quand même plus de classe, comme mort, que dans le pied.

'fin, j'dis ça, c'est pour faire avancer le débat.


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Lance Armstrong déchu de ses titres par l'UCI.



Le plus gerbant ce sont tous les sponsors et instances sportives qui du coup jouent les vierges effarouchées sur le mode 'ouh le vilain, c'est-y possib' ?'
Et vas-y qu'on commence déjà à parler d'amnisitie générale pour éviter un grand déballage. m'en vais boire un coup, tiens !


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2012)

hi hi, je l'avais dit aussi ça sur fessebouk :



> Lui réclamer en plus de l'argent aujourd'hui, comme si ils n'avaient rien su auparavant, en jouant les vierges effarouchées, c'est vraiment jouer les charognards, on peut pas aller plus loin dans l'abject.
> 
> Mais allez, qu'on le donne aux lions aussi, on continuera dans le spectacle et la foule applaudira à nouveau tellement elle est conne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> m'en vais boire un coup, tiens !





JPTK a dit:


> hi hi, je l'avais dit aussi ça sur fessebouk :



Oui, mais ça, toi, tu le dis tout le temps, et pas que sur le postérieur caprin


----------



## inkclub (22 Octobre 2012)

Le ministre de l'Agriculture, Stéphane Le Foll, qui a suivi une session de sensibilisation au sexisme, affirme veiller à la promotion des femmes dans son département ministériel... "bien que nos dossiers soient très techniques".


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Le ministre de l'Agriculture, Stéphane Le Foll, qui a suivi une session de sensibilisation au sexisme, affirme veiller à la promotion des femmes dans son département ministériel... "bien que nos dossiers soient très techniques".



Enorme !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> le ministre de l'agriculture, stéphane le foll, qui a suivi une session de sensibilisation au sexisme, affirme veiller à la promotion des femmes dans son département ministériel... "bien que nos dossiers soient très techniques".



Oh la bourde !


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2012)

Il doit s'en mordre les doigts 
La phrase malheureuse... je connais pas le bonhomme faut dire, si ça se trouve dans le fond il le pense un peu


----------



## Le docteur (22 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Lance Armstrong déchu de ses titres par l'UCI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord sur ces constats.
Si on voulait en finir il faudrait en finir aussi avec le sport spectacle, l'obsession de quiqualaplugrosse et arrêter de traiter les sportifs comme de la viande à battre des records. Tant qu'on n'arrête pas ça, qu'on ne s'étonne pas. J'ai failli une fois ou deux faire des sports co. Le résultat était que je devais par exemple aller canoter avec de gentils clampins à l'aviron ou m'entraîner 3 fois par semaine et sacrifier tous mes week-end (autant dire aussi ma scolarité, à l'époque). 
Pour les sports que je pratique beaucoup moins de gens se doperaient si lentraînement n'était pas déjà prévu pour les dopés. Je me demande parfois si, pour ce qui est de ceux qui le pratiquent de manière récréative mais mettent tout de même la main dans la potion magique, on en serait là si ces types apprenaient déjà à doser leur entraînement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Le plus gerbant ce sont tous les sponsors et instances sportives qui du coup jouent les vierges effarouchées sur le mode 'ouh le vilain, c'est-y possib' ?'
> Et vas-y qu'on commence déjà à parler d'amnisitie générale pour éviter un grand déballage. m'en vais boire un coup, tiens !



Pareil (y compris pour le coup)....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> Le ministre de l'Agriculture, Stéphane Le Foll, qui a suivi une session de sensibilisation au sexisme, affirme veiller à la promotion des femmes dans son département ministériel... "bien que nos dossiers soient très techniques".



Il y en a, on ne voit plus trop ce qu'on peut en faire, dans des états pareils...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2012)

Nouveau record du monde de chute libre!!!

[YOUTUBE]2hMNVfuPgWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Si on voulait en finir il faudrait en finir aussi avec le sport spectacle



 :afraid: Tépafou ? Si tu empêche le peuple de s'abrutir avec ça, il va finir par mettre son nez dans les malversations de ses dirigeants, ou pire, refusera de se laisser tondre la laine sur le dos ! 

Il faudrait leur rendre des comptes sur l'utilisation de l'argent de leurs impôts, que, du coup, on ne pourrait plusvirer directement sur les comptes des actionnaires des grandes multinationales, mais où irions nous, mon doc, si on devait supprimer le sport spectacle ? :mouais:

Non non, "panem et circences", la recette est éprouvée depuis la plus haute antiquité, c'est indispensable si tu veux éviter que la populace ne développe une conscience civique ! :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2012)

On a le droit de dire qu'on s'en branle?

Pendant ce temps là, bientôt le retour du bucher pour les hérétiques.


----------



## Madalvée (23 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> On a le droit de dire qu'on s'en branle?
> 
> Pendant ce temps là, bientôt le retour du bucher pour les hérétiques.



C'est bien, ça veut dire aussi qu'ils vont réclamer notre pognon aux économistes qui nous ont foutus dans la crise. Si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> On a le droit de dire qu'on s'en branle?
> 
> Pendant ce temps là, bientôt le retour du bucher pour les hérétiques.



Désormais, au lieu d'inviter les gens à "dormir tranquille", les scientifiques crieront au loup.  Et on sera bien avancé.  

L'éruption du Vésuve, c'est pour bientôt non?


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pendant ce temps là, bientôt le retour du bucher pour les hérétiques.


Z'ont légalisé la connerie en Italie ? :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2012)

Pourquoi pas un procès à météo France quand ils ne prévoient pas les mini tornades ou les inondations ??

Faudrait que les sismologues mettent des alerte orange ou rouge pour se couvrir, tiens c'est une bonne idée que j'ai là.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Z'ont légalisé la connerie en Italie ? :afraid:



T'inquiète, ça va pas tarder à arriver eud'chez nous aussi à ce rythme


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> On a le droit de dire qu'on s'en branle?
> 
> Pendant ce temps là, bientôt le retour du bucher pour les hérétiques.



C'est tellement ahurissant que je me demande si les articles qui relatent ce jugement ne tronquent pas une partie des choses ou des raisons du jugement.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> C'est tellement ahurissant que je me demande si les articles qui relatent ce jugement ne tronquent pas une partie des choses ou des raisons du jugement.



l'argument a été qu'il y a eu quelques micro séismes quelques jours avant la catastrophe, mais surtout que ces 6 sismologues n'ont pas tenu compte de cette théorie :!:


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> C'est tellement ahurissant que je me demande si les articles qui relatent ce jugement ne tronquent pas une partie des choses ou des raisons du jugement.


C'est assez bien expliqué dans l'article du point :



> C'est à partir du 14 décembre 2008 que la région de L'Aquila est parcourue d'un essaim sismique de magnitude croissante.
> .../... Le 29 mars, le physicien Giampaolo Giuliani lance l'alerte : "La forte concentration de gaz radon signale l'imminence d'un fort séisme." Mais Giuliani n'est pas une autorité,
> .../... La commission "grands risques" se réunit deux jours plus tard, le 31 mars, pour, selon les propos d'un de ses membres, "tranquilliser la population". Le verdict est donc : pas de danger.
> .../... Mais le 6 avril, à 3 h 32 du matin, une secousse de magnitude 7,2 sur l'échelle de Richter détruit L'Aquila et ses environs. Le bilan est de 308 victimes.
> .../...Le tribunal de L'Aquila n'a pas condamné les experts du comité parce qu'ils n'avaient pas anticipé le séisme, mais parce qu'ils avaient mal analysé le risque.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est assez bien expliqué dans l'article du point :



J'lis pas le Point 

Ceci étant, cet article apporte un éclairage un peu différent. C'est pas la responsabilité scientifique qui semble recherchée mais celles des autorités en charge de la sécurité civile dont certains sont scientifiques.

Dans l'interview de Pascal Bernard, on lit :

" Des déclarations de certains membres, prononcées en dehors du cadre d'une parole officielle de la Commission et relayées par les médias, ont été considérées comme résultant d'un consensus entre les scientifiques, ce qui est faux. 

Malheureusement, certaines de ces annonces, qui ont conduit des habitants, rassurés, à revenir à L'Aquila, sont effectivement fausses scientifiquement  comme celle qui affirmait que les petits séismes ne sont pas des précurseurs d'un événement de plus grande ampleur. "

Ceci n'excuse en rien le procès et son jugement, mais ce n'est pas aussi simple que ce qu'on peut en comprendre à travers la lecture rapide des titres.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2012)

L'obscurantisme commence par la connerie !


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'obscurantisme commence par la connerie !



Je parie que 50% des geeks de MacG ne trouverait rien à redire à cette assertion. Ils ont tellement peu l'habitude de voir le soleil


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> l'argument a été qu'il y a eu quelques micro séismes quelques jours avant la catastrophe, mais surtout que ces 6 sismologues n'ont pas tenu compte de cette théorie :!:



Après la grenouille dans le bocal des météorologues, le crapaud des sismologues  À quand le retour des aruspices et autres devins prédisant les chutes de météorites en lisant dans les entrailles d'animaux sacrifiés ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Je parie que 50% des geeks de MacG ne trouverait rien à redire à cette assertion. Ils ont tellement peu l'habitude de voir le soleil


Et de ne pas savoir à quoi ressemble la... lune...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Octobre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est bien, ça veut dire aussi qu'ils vont réclamer notre pognon aux économistes qui nous ont foutus dans la crise. Si j'ai bien compris.



Oui, on pourrait aussi penser à tous les "experts" grassement payés par des boîtes qu'on leur demande d'évaluer ensuite et qui disent que tout va bien :
- L'amiante ("pas plus dangereux que du silicium")
- les amphét de chez Servier 
- les BPA
- prochainement les OGM, peut-être
Et effectivement les "économistes" qui se prennent pour des prophètes de l'Apocalypse 



> Des scientifiques dénoncent "un précédent dangereux"



Si ça pouvait en calmer quelques-uns qui ne dépasseraient plus le cadre de ce qu'ils peuvent juger et cesserait de jouer à mme Irma... ça ferait un sacré coup de balai...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> L'obscurantisme commence par la connerie !



Donc, si j'ai bien compris, l'enseignant n'est pas responsable parce que c'est écrit dans le manuel enseignant (traduction pour ceux qui ne savent pas : dans SA version censée contenir les corrigés de la version des élèves). 

Si l'instit ne réalise pas que c'est une monstruosité, il peut retourner à l'école... Faut le tenir par la main, le pauvre chéri, pour qu'il utilise ce qui a été malencontreusement placé entre ces deux oreilles ???

De toute façon, nous on n'a pas de ce genre de manuels "enseignants" et se reposer complètement dessus me paraît très inquiétant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Je parie que 50% des geeks de MacG ne trouverait rien à redire à cette assertion. Ils ont tellement peu l'habitude de voir le soleil [/QUOTE
> 
> Ils ne sont pas les seuls, apparemment ...


----------



## inkclub (23 Octobre 2012)

Du balai, les gueux !

Selon Le Canard Enchaîné, le ministre de lIntérieur Manuel Valls aurait ordonné aux forces de lordre de renforcer leurs effectifs et de réduire la présence des sans domiciles fixes rue de La Roquette, dans le XIe arrondissement de Paris, où il est domicilié. 

Selon lhebdomadaire satirique, le patron de la place Beauvau aurait été alerté par son épouse, la violoniste Anne Gravoin, de la présence gênante de SDF et de Roms, notamment devant un supermarché où elle aurait lhabitude de faire ses courses.


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Du balai, les gueux !
> 
> Selon Le Canard Enchaîné, le ministre de lIntérieur Manuel Valls aurait ordonné aux forces de lordre de renforcer leurs effectifs et de réduire la présence des sans domiciles fixes rue de La Roquette, dans le XIe arrondissement de Paris, où il est domicilié.
> 
> Selon lhebdomadaire satirique, le patron de la place Beauvau aurait été alerté par son épouse, la violoniste Anne Gravoin, de la présence gênante de SDF et de Roms, notamment devant un supermarché où elle aurait lhabitude de faire ses courses.



sauf que rue de la roquette c'est surtout du punk a chien qui y traine (ou des goths / manga addict le week-end)


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Du balai, les gueux !
> 
> Selon Le Canard Enchaîné, le ministre de lIntérieur Manuel Valls aurait ordonné aux forces de lordre de renforcer leurs effectifs et de réduire la présence des sans domiciles fixes rue de La Roquette, dans le XIe arrondissement de Paris, où il est domicilié.
> 
> Selon lhebdomadaire satirique, le patron de la place Beauvau aurait été alerté par son épouse, la violoniste Anne Gravoin, de la présence gênante de SDF et de Roms, notamment devant un supermarché où elle aurait lhabitude de faire ses courses.



C'est marrant : le Fig' s'inquiète du sort des va-nu-pieds, maintenant... C'est beau la charité à géométrie variable de ces gens...


----------



## inkclub (24 Octobre 2012)

Pendant ce temps-là, Papandréou enseigne la crise à Harvard

L'ancien Premier ministre grec recevra 46 000 euros par mois pour ces cours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Du balai, les gueux !
> 
> Selon Le Canard Enchaîné, le ministre de l&#8217;Intérieur Manuel Valls aurait ordonné aux forces de l&#8217;ordre de renforcer leurs effectifs et de réduire la présence des sans domiciles fixes rue de La Roquette, dans le XIe arrondissement de Paris, où il est domicilié.
> 
> Selon l&#8217;hebdomadaire satirique, le patron de la place Beauvau aurait été alerté par son épouse, la violoniste Anne Gravoin, de la présence gênante de SDF et de Roms, notamment devant un supermarché où elle aurait l&#8217;habitude de faire ses courses.



Mais bien entendu, inutile de citer cette partie là :



> La préfecture de Paris évoque quant à elle des «consignes liées à des plaintes d&#8217;élus UMP et à des pétitions de riverains depuis trois mois".



Il est clair que les plaintes d'élus ou les pétitions de riverains n'ont pas à être prises en compte si un ministre socialiste réside dans le quartier concerné, D'ailleurs, quand un ministre socialiste emménage quelque part, tous les autres habitants de la zone devraient déménager afin de laisser la place aux squatters divers et variés qui n'attendent que ça, c'est bien connu !  

Autre cas d'école :



inkclub a dit:


> Pendant ce temps-là, Papandréou enseigne la crise à Harvard
> 
> L'ancien Premier ministre grec recevra 46 000 euros par mois pour ces cours.



Moi, ce qui m'étonne, c'est que si on stigmatise (à juste raison, semble-t-il) le corrompu, dans cette affaire, je n'entends personne stigmatiser les corrupteurs, qui, pourtant, se sont eux, indument enrichis autrement plus que Papandréou dans l'histoire (et encore moins leur demander le remboursement au pays des sommes ainsi gagnées) ! C'est comme toujours la règle de la privatisation des bénéfices et de la mutualisation des pertes qui prévaut.


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais bien entendu, inutile de citer cette partie là :
> 
> 
> 
> Il est clair que les plaintes d'élus ou les pétitions de riverains n'ont pas à être prises en compte si un ministre socialiste réside dans le quartier concerné, D'ailleurs, quand un ministre socialiste emménage quelque part, tous les autres habitants de la zone devraient déménager afin de laisser la place aux squatters divers et variés qui n'attendent que ça, c'est bien connu !



Ouais, en même temps, les élus UMP, rue de la Roquette, ils ne doivent pas peser très lourd donc que le Préfecture de Police, lié à un gouvernement socialiste, aille dans leur sens, dans une commune socialiste et un arrondissement plutôt accommodant, il n'y a pas plus gros comme excuse bidon. C'est peut-être pas Valls mais l'excuse de la Préfecture fait bien rire


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> le Préfecture de Police, lié à un gouvernement socialiste



:mouais: c'est pas un exemple de diffamation, ça ? La préfecture de police, moi, je la voyais liée au gouvernement de la république, qu'il soit socialiste ou non, je ne vois pas le rapport, et d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas entendu parler d'un récent remplacement du préfet de police ?

Mettrais tu en doute l'intégrité des fonctionnaires de la république ?


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: c'est pas un exemple de diffamation, ça ? La préfecture de police, moi, je la voyais liée au gouvernement de la république, qu'il soit socialiste ou non, je ne vois pas le rapport, et d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas entendu parler d'un récent remplacement du préfet de police ?
> 
> Mettrais tu en doute l'intégrité des fonctionnaires de la république ?



T'as l'indignation très sélective  Tu n'aurais pas hésité deux secondes à dénoncer les accointances lors de la précédente majorité.

Si tu crois que la Préfecture de Police ne prend pas ses ordres au Ministère de l'Intérieur, c'est que tu as du chemin à faire mais j'imagine que tu sais pertinemment que malheureusement, cela fonctionne comme cela.

Le Préfet de Police de Paris a changé après les élections présidentielles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> T'as l'indignation très sélective  Tu n'aurais pas hésité deux secondes à dénoncer les accointances lors de la précédente majorité.



Tiens, encore de la diffamation, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir mis en doute le moindre corps de la fonction publique lors des dernières magistratures !

Cela dit, la différence entre un ministre de l'intérieur de gauche et un de droite, c'est que quand celui de droite ne fait pas son boulot, il est coupable de laxisme, s'il le fait, ben  c'est bien. Par contre, celui de gauche, s'il ne fait pas son boulot, il est laxiste, et s'il le fait, c'est de l'abus de pouvoir !

C'est curieux, d'ailleurs, parce que le Figaro, qui ne me parait pas être précisément un journal de gauche, présente l'info assez objectivement, il me semble, mais tout ce qui est retenu, c'est la diatribe du Canard, qui lui, n'est pas précisément orienté à droite.

Quand au poids des élus UMP du XIème, il peut-être considérablement alourdis par une ou des pétitions réunissant un assez grand nombre de signatures (dont celle de la femme du ministre). Mais bien entendu, envisager que les faits rapportés puissent être la conséquence d'un processus normal ne saurait être envisagé, car ça couperait court à toute tentative de polémique politicienne !


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, encore de la diffamation, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir mis en doute le moindre corps de la fonction publique lors des dernières magistratures !
> 
> Cela dit, la différence entre un ministre de l'intérieur de gauche et un de droite, c'est que quand celui de droite ne fait pas son boulot, il est coupable de laxisme, s'il le fait, ben &#8230; c'est bien. Par contre, celui de gauche, s'il ne fait pas son boulot, il est laxiste, et s'il le fait, c'est de l'abus de pouvoir !
> 
> ...



Des fois, j'avoue ne pas savoir où tu veux en venir (hormis naturellement l'impérieuse nécessité d'avoir le dernier mot - je n'ai pas dit avoir raison )

Personnellement, je ne crois pas spécialement le Canard ou les citations de l'article, mais l'excuse de Préfecture me fait sourire : si il était question de neutralité, elle aurait simplement pu indiquer des plaintes d'élus sans préciser UMP.


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2012)

Et pendant ce temps la, à Landerneau


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2012)

/mode JP : on s'en br.... non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Des fois, j'avoue ne pas savoir où tu veux en venir (hormis naturellement l'impérieuse nécessité d'avoir le dernier mot - je n'ai pas dit avoir raison )



Parce que là, avoir le dernier mot, ça n'est pas ce que tu cherches à faire ? Là où je veux en venir, ça me parait pourtant clair : sous le gouvernement précédent, personne n'aurait relevé, mais là &#8230;



yvos a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne crois pas spécialement le Canard ou les citations de l'article, mais l'excuse de Préfecture me fait sourire : si il était question de neutralité, elle aurait simplement pu indiquer des plaintes d'élus sans préciser UMP.



Mais au moment où la préfecture a publié la mise au point, il n'était déjà plus question de neutralité, Valls n'a pas été mis en cause en tant que ministre de l'intérieur, mais en tant que ministre socialiste, donc la précision de la préfecture de police n'était pas inutile, et par ailleurs, elle est forcément fondée, parce que si ça n'était pas vrai, tu penses bien que les élus UMP du quartier n'auraient pas manqué l'occasion de le faire savoir !


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode JP : on s'en br.... non ?


OUI !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que là, avoir le dernier mot, ça n'est pas ce que tu cherches à faire ? Là où je veux en venir, ça me parait pourtant clair : sous le gouvernement précédent, personne n'aurait relevé, mais là


Tu as la mémoire sélective. Relis les unes de tous les magazines sur ces 5 dernières années et tu verras si personne ne réagissait à la moindre connerie d'un membre du précédent gouvernement.


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode JP : on s'en br.... non ?



your' tauking to me ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as la mémoire sélective. Relis les unes de tous les magazines sur ces 5 dernières années et tu verras si personne ne réagissait à la moindre connerie d'un membre du précédent gouvernement.


Faut dire qu'il y'avait de quoi remplir un bottin chaque semaine.
Là les médiats son contraints de racler dans les coins pour trouver de quoi faire le buzz


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as la mémoire sélective. Relis les unes de tous les magazines sur ces 5 dernières années et tu verras si personne ne réagissait à la moindre connerie d'un membre du précédent gouvernement.



À la moindre connerie, oui, mais là, au final, tout ce qu'on lui reproche, c'est d'habiter dans cette rue là, je ne vois pas où il y a "connerie", s'il fallait laisser une rue devenir un domaine de "non droit", simplement parce que le ministre de l'intérieur y habite, alors, ça voudrait dire que la république bananière de Sarkozyie continue d'exister :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là où je veux en venir, ça me parait pourtant clair : sous le gouvernement précédent, personne n'aurait relevé, mais là &#8230;



Je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif que toi, pour ne pas dire péremptoire :!: : le Canard Enchaîné, puisqu'il s'agit de lui, n'a jamais eu d'états d'âme à tirer sur les politiques de tous bords, y compris sous la précédente mandature.


/edit : :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## camisol (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À la moindre connerie, oui, mais là, au final, tout ce qu'on lui reproche, c'est d'habiter dans cette rue là, je ne vois pas où il y a "connerie", s'il fallait laisser une rue devenir un domaine de "non droit", simplement parce que le ministre de l'intérieur y habite, alors, ça voudrait dire que la république bananière de Sarkozyie continue d'exister :mouais:



Si je peux me permettre.
Le Canard Enchainé ne reproche pas à Valls d'habiter cette rue-ci, mais de demander aux fonctionnaires sous son autorité de faire du zèle pour que sa femme dispose d'un cadre de vie encore plus agréable.
Quant à la zone de non-droit, qu'en est-il ? Etre SDF est interdit par la constitution et la loi ? Non. C'est même l'inverse depuis l'introduction de la notion de droit opposable.
Faire la manche est-il interdit par la loi ? Non.
Il existe en revanche à Paris deux séries d'arrêtés municipaux visant à lutter contre les réseaux de mendicité organisée et circonscrits aux Champs-Elysées et aux Grands-Magasins.

En d'autres termes, lorsque les forces de police, municipales ou nationales, font déguerpir des mendiants ou des sdf pour "nettoyer" la place, leur action ne se base sur aucun texte, sauf à ce que les pris-à-partis soient considérés comme des troubles à l'ordre public.
Cette notion ne s'applique aux sdf et mendiants "passifs" que lorsque, justement, existe un soupçon de criminalité organisée et d'exploitation de mineurs.
Ce qui, au vu de la description des médias, ne s'applique pas à la rue de la Roquette, dans laquelle je suis passé encore hier, et qui ressemble assez peu à Naples, à Delhi ou à Beyrouth.

Il n'y a donc pas de zone de non-droit à la Roquette, mais, au contraire, la possibilité d'un abus de pouvoir, d'un usage anormal du monopole de la violence légitime par des fonctionnaires en charge du respect de la loi.

C'était mon centime du jour. A ciao.


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2012)

ho, qui a remis 10 balles dans le flipper ?!??


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2012)

/je vous demande de vous arrêter


----------



## ergu (24 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> Il n'y a donc pas de zone de non-droit à la Roquette, mais, au contraire, la possibilité d'un abus de pouvoir, d'un usage anormal du monopole de la violence légitime par des fonctionnaires en charge du respect de la loi.



En même temps, accumuler les paniers à salade rue de la Roquette est-il si illogique que ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> sdf et mendiants "passifs"



Quand 8 ou 10 individus tombent ensemble sur tous les clients qui sortent d'un supermarché, tu appelles ça de la "mendicité passive", toi ? :mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (24 Octobre 2012)

c'est dingue comme 2 ou 3 verres peuvent pourrir une discussion


----------



## camisol (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand 8 ou 10 individus tombent ensemble sur tous les clients qui sortent d'un supermarché, tu appelles ça de la "mendicité passive", toi ? :mouais:



On a pas du lire le même article du Canard. Ou, peut-être, ne l'as-tu pas lu du tout.
On y apprend que Mme Valls a été "importunée par un SDF éméché qui voulait lui taper quelques piécettes". Et que par ailleurs, la madame "supporte assez mal la présence de femmes roms qui, depuis quelque temps, viennent mendier avec leur bébé dans son quartier".

Nulle horde de "8 à 10 individus qui tomberaient ensemble sur tous les clients" à la sortie du Franprix de la Roquette, donc.

En revanche, l'article relate ensuite comment le commissariat du 11° fait des rondes régulières plusieurs fois par jour, particulièrement à 16h et 20h, pour déloger tous les sdf de la rue, et ce depuis 2 semaines. Lesquels sdf se réfugient dans les rues voisines, et reviennent invariablement dans la rue passante.

Et que les plaintes des riverains ne concernent pas tant l'activité diurne des sdf, mais plutôt l'activité nocturne des soulographes de ce quartier parisien qui ne dort jamais.

bref.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Octobre 2012)

camisol a dit:


> En revanche, l'article relate ensuite comment le commissariat du 11° fait des rondes régulières plusieurs fois par jour, particulièrement à 16h et 20h, pour déloger tous les sdf de la rue, et ce depuis 2 semaines. Lesquels sdf se réfugient dans les rues voisines, et reviennent invariablement dans la rue passante.
> 
> bref.



C'est la même chose dans beaucoup d'endroits à Paris enfaite (et surtout les zones touristiques). Rien de neuf sous le soleil quoi.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2012)

Manuel Valls Star!


----------



## Arlequin (25 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est dingue comme 2 ou 3 verres peuvent pourrir une discussion





Armageddon, la bière la plus forte du monde


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Armageddon, la bière la plus forte du monde



_Tu sais pas ce qu'elle me rappelle ? cette espèce de drôlerie qu'on buvait dans une petite taule de Biên Hoa pas très loin de Saigon,... les volets rouges, ... et la taulière, une blonde commac, ...comment qu'elle s'appelait déjà?
- Lulu la Nantaise !_


----------



## Le docteur (25 Octobre 2012)

Farpaitement !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2012)

J'y trouve un goût de pomme.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'y trouve un goût de pomme.



la pomme croqué c'est pour rendre hommage a Alan Turing


----------



## inkclub (26 Octobre 2012)

La Chine a censuré vendredi une enquête du New York Times selon laquelle la famille du Premier ministre Wen Jiabao, qui aime à rappeler ses origines modestes, possède aujourd'hui une fortune colossale d'au moins 2,7 milliards de dollars. Les autorités bloquaient sur le principal service de microblogs du pays, Sina Weibo, toute recherche comportant les mots-clés "Wen Jiabao" ou encore "New York Times". Le site du quotidien américain était également inaccessible, vu les révélations susceptibles d'embarrasser le Parti communiste chinois.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2012)

Le boulot de flic ça donne faim


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

A table !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2012)

Ces filles devaient être à croquer.


----------



## inkclub (26 Octobre 2012)

John Dalli va porter laffaire en justice


John Dalli ne digère toujours pas davoir dû démissionner. Il y a une semaine, lancien commissaire à la Santé quittait ses fonctions, soupçonné de trafic dinfluence. Depuis il ne cesse dexpliquer quon lui a forcé la main. Aujourdhui il contre-attaque et annonce devant les caméras à Bruxelles vouloir porter laffaire en justice :Mes avocats vont me conseiller sur les actions à mener et sur le choix du tribunal à saisir entre Malte, Bruxelles, Strasbourg. 


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2012)

Sarkozy a demandé à PSA de repousser son plan social après la présidentielle

c'est du méga foutage de gueule


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Sarkozy a demandé à PSA de repousser son plan social après la présidentielle
> 
> c'est du méga foutage de gueule


Effectivement, _Libé_ se fout de nos gueules (une fois de plus)  et peut faire prendre des vessies pour de lanternes, à ceux qui confondent_ annonce_ et _plan social_. 

_Selon François Fillon, Nicolas Sarkozy na pas «demandé quon repousse lannonce, il (a) demandé quon repousse le plan social, ça ne revient pas du tout au même». «Cest un choix politique, quon peut discuter dailleurs (...) quil avait dailleurs déjà fait au moment de la crise de 2008 en disant à lindustrie automobile "je naccepte pas que vous licenciez et je vais vous aider"»._


----------



## jugnin (26 Octobre 2012)

Ben j&#8217;sais pas, j&#8217;aurais tendance à dire que si tu fais ton plan social plus tard, tu peux conséquemment l&#8217;annoncer plus tard&#8230; Genre après une présidentielle. Etonnant, non ?

Mais on s&#8217;en fout, le résultat est le même. Y&#8217;aurait lieu de s&#8217;offusquer uniquement si Sarkozy avait été réélu.


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben jsais pas, jaurais tendance à dire que si tu fais ton plan social plus tard, tu peux conséquemment lannoncer plus tard Genre après une présidentielle. Etonnant, non ?
> 
> Mais on sen fout, le résultat est le même. Yaurait lieu de soffusquer uniquement si Sarkozy avait été réélu.



«*Cest un choix politique*, quon peut discuter dailleurs (...) *quil avait dailleurs déjà fait au moment de la crise de 2008 en disant à lindustrie automobile "je naccepte pas que vous licenciez et je vais vous aider"*».

Mais on s'en fout.


----------



## jugnin (26 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> «*Cest un choix politique*, quon peut discuter dailleurs (...) *quil avait dailleurs déjà fait au moment de la crise de 2008 en disant à lindustrie automobile "je naccepte pas que vous licenciez et je vais vous aider"*».



Oui, javais vu la faute de conjugaison.


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2012)

OGM : l'étude Séralini officiellement rejetée, mais...

On croit rêver, l'étude a été rejetée. Moi aussi j'avais été bien réceptif à la propagande qui disait que ces rats développaient de toute façon des tumeurs mais :

1) Les rats utilisés ne sont pas les bons car ils sont réputés très sensibles aux cancers. Ah bon ? Mais ce sont pourtant ceux utilisés dans toutes les études de Monsanto qui ont conduit, entre autres, à lautorisation de ce maïs. Et ce sont aussi ceux qui sont utilisés dans toutes les études de toxicologie, quil sagisse de médicaments ou de pesticides.

Les autres sont tout aussi intéressant et jADORE entre autre le 4 où on peut lire "Kahn (un généticien qui répand sa bonne parole au 20h) répond que « nous disposons dun test en grandeur nature, à savoir quil y a 200 millions dAméricains qui mangent des OGMs depuis 10 à 20 ans et quaucun problème de santé na été recensé ».". 
AH BON ?? Ils ne sont pas obèses et leur espérance de vie n'a pas baissé ?? 

Cette étude aura en tout cas permis d'ouvrir une nouvelle brèche, qui va donner lieu à des études contradictoires plus longues et plus poussées, sous la houlette des pouvoirs publiques et à laquelle participera d'ailleurs le professeur Séralini. Comme quoi il est loin d'être mort.

Le PDF d'ATTAC plus complet sur la question.

Pour les fainéants, voici les points 1, 2, 3, 4 qui sont en page 5 :



> 1) Les rats utilisés ne sont pas les bons car ils sont réputés très sensibles aux cancers. Ah bon ? Mais ce sont pourtant ceux utilisés dans toutes les études de Monsanto qui ont conduit, entre autres, à lautorisation de ce maïs. Et ce sont aussi ceux qui sont utilisés dans toutes les études de toxicologie, quil sagisse de médicaments ou de pesticides. [...]
> 
> 2) Les effectifs de rats traités et contrôles (lots de 10 rats) sont insuffisants. Ah bon ? Alors, pourquoi na t-on pas entendu ces scientifiques exemplaires protester contre toutes les études ayant conduit aux autorisations des OGM et pour lesquelles les groupes de rats nont jamais excédé 10 ? Pour la pomme de terre transgénique Amflora, il sagissait même de groupes de 5 rats, et pour le maïs MIR 162 qui est sur le point dêtre autorisé, des groupes de 6 rats. [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## jugnin (26 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> « nous disposons dun test en grandeur nature, à savoir quil y a 200 millions dAméricains qui mangent des OGMs depuis 10 à 20 ans et quaucun problème de santé na été recensé ».".



Elle est bonne, celle-là.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Octobre 2012)

Décidément, c'est leur truc, les tests grandeur nature. Axel Kahn par du "c'est déjà fait", en oubliant effectivement que dans cette population, on deux trois cancers par-ci par-là et que c'est impossible d'avoir l'équivalent d'un test vu qu'on ne peut pas obliger les gens à manger uniquement de l'OGM ou uniquement du non-OGM.
Mais si ce qu'il veut dire, c'est que personne n'a eu de cancer dans les gens qui mangent du maïs OGM ("aucun problème") il faut vite faire homologuer le maïs OGM comme un formidable produit anticancer.

Trêve de connerie, je reviens sur ma méthode habituelle : quand je vois des gens mentir et sortir des sophismes de bas étage à tout bout de champ, je me dis que le camp opposé doit être le bon. Or, comme pour l'aspartame ou le BPA, les pro-OGM puent l'intérêt privé à plein nez... Et pourtant, j'avoue que je n'y croyais pas.

Rien que le fait qu'on puisse noyer le maïs dans le roundup et le faire pousser devrait nous faire réfléchir. Nous, on n'est pas bricolés pour être résistants au pesticides, à ce que je sache.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------

Je crois qu'il va falloir réaliser que les gens qui sont censés légiférer pour notre santé sont quasi tous vendus...


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2012)

Un autre extrait du pdf !



> Et la furie continue : cest tout récemment les académies scientifiques qui sen mêlent en rendant publique une analyse très sévère de létude de GES. Alors là, évidemment, même si les académies le disent... Doit-on rappeler lavis de lacadémie de médecine sur lamiante qui en minimisait les risques et confortait les thèses du lobby de ce poison8 ? Doit-on rappeler lavis de lacadémie des sciences sur les dioxines qui en minimisait la toxicité et concluait que ces dernières ne constituaient pas un risque majeur pour la santé publique9 ? On peut donc leur faire confiance."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

La drague sur Internet pour les nuls


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2012)

Un moment important pour le progrès de l'histoire économique : on a découvert la transcription des débats de la conférence de Bretton Woods.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/26/b...-bretton-woods-meeting-found-at-treasury.html


----------



## Le docteur (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> La drague sur Internet pour les nuls





> En language hondelatien, on ne dit pas "dragueur invétéré", mais "b... à roulettes"


Et en langage Nouvel Obs, Le Petit Robert, on le dit comment ??? Parce que là c'est une faute de gamin de terminale ... (et encore)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et en langage Nouvel Obs, Le Petit Robert, on le dit comment ???



on dit "un uf au plat" ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2012)

Si vous voulez entendre du bon son de 1878&#8230; Le plus ancien enregistrement sonore (phonographe d'Edison) que l'on ait pu reconstituer :

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2012/10/26/son-brut-un-enregistrement-de-1878-devoile-au-public/


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Octobre 2012)

Fan d'apple voici votre futur : 

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...s-poilus-plus-grands-avec-de-petits-cerveaux/

Une question, lire sur ordinateur où sur papier, cela change t-il qqc à notre faculté de mémorisation ? 

En gros est ce que l'on retient mieux quand on lit un livre que sur un  ordinateur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Fan d'apple voici votre futur :
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...s-poilus-plus-grands-avec-de-petits-cerveaux/



Ben ça, on l'a déjà bu la semaine passée ou celle d'avant, ça nous avait d'ailleurs valu un petit débat sur l'évolution, et on avait conclu que cet article était une grosse connerie (ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant, vu l'identité de la source ) !


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2012)

Si on mange plein d' OGM, on va finir ciomme çà.


----------



## subsole (27 Octobre 2012)

_"Une étudiante brésilienne âgée de 20 ans vient de vendre sa virginité aux enchères pour 780 000 dollars US (....)  l&#8217;acquéreur de sa virginité, stipule que celui-ci doit utiliser un préservatif et subir un test de dépistage des maladies sexuellement transmissibles."_ :rateau: 






_". "Je vois ça comme une entreprise" a confié la jeune femme. "Si vous faites cela une seule fois dans votre vie, vous n'êtes pas une prostituée."_

Mais bien sûr. 

Bon les filles, maintenant vous savez comment ""monter"" votre petite entreprise, "ce n'est pas sale, pensez aux fleurs".  ^^

Bonne nouvelle également les jeunes mek, vous pouvez aussi "monter" votre petite entreprise, mais ça rapporte moins, la crise ?
Outre Catarina Migliorini, un jeune russe de 21 ans du nom d'Alexander Stepanov y a également mis son pucelage en vente. Il a trouvé preneuse, pour une somme de &#8230; 3000 dollars (2315 euros).


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle également les jeunes mek, vous pouvez aussi "monter" votre petite entreprise, mais ça rapporte moins, la crise ?
> Outre Catarina Migliorini, un jeune russe de 21 ans du nom d'Alexander Stepanov y a également mis son pucelage en vente. Il a trouvé preneuse, pour une somme de  3000 dollars (2315 euros).



Voilà l' acheteuse:


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Si vous voulez entendre du bon son de 1878 Le plus ancien enregistrement sonore (phonographe d'Edison) que l'on ait pu reconstituer :
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2012/10/26/son-brut-un-enregistrement-de-1878-devoile-au-public/



Pour être exact il faut dire le plus ancien enregistrement américain ! Car en remontant d'une vingtaine d'années en arrière, on trouve celui d'un français !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour être exact il faut dire le plus ancien enregistrement américain ! Car en remontant d'une vingtaine d'années en arrière, on trouve celui d'un français !



Exact. Mais je m'en suis tenu à ce passage de l'article :

« ABC précise qu'un "inventeur français du nom d'Edouard-Leon Scott de Martinville avait réussi en 1860 à enregistrer un son mais sans être capable de le restituer". » 

Dans l'article original de ABC (http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2012/10/americas-oldest-voice-recording-restored/), il est précisé ceci : 

« In the history of recorded sound, captured audio that was playable was an enormous breakthrough.  A French inventor named Edouard-Leon Scott de Martinville had previously recorded sound waves visually on paper in 1860, but was unable to find a way to play them back.
&#8220;Edison&#8217;s was the first sound recording which was itself playable at the time. From my point of view that was the transformative invention because sound recording became very useful once you were able to play it back,&#8221; said Haber. » (le Dr Haber est un des scientifiques qui ont travaillé sur l'enregistrement d'Edison ; celui de Scott de Martinville n'a pu être écouté qu'en 2008, grâce au travail d'une équipe également américaine).

Voir notamment ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Édouard-Léon_Scott_de_Martinville

_Après des premiers essais réussis d&#8217;enregistrements effectués en 1853 et 1854, Scott de Martinville dépose le 25 mars 1857 le brevet du phonautographe, appareil qui enregistre le son sans toutefois pouvoir le restituer. Le dispositif se compose d&#8217;un pavillon relié à un diaphragme qui recueille les vibrations acoustiques, celles-ci étant transmises à un stylet qui les grave sur une feuille de papier enroulée autour d&#8217;un cylindre rotatif et enduite de noir de fumée._​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2012)

*On achève bien les dinosaures*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2012)

*Boir, Maimeuh modèrrrement, afafeccte lee fonctionùnnement du servo*

N'immmmportz koi !


----------



## inkclub (28 Octobre 2012)

Un journaliste grec a été arrêté dimanche pour avoir dévoilé les noms d'une mystérieuse liste de détenteurs grecs de comptes bancaires suisses, et doit comparaître devant le procureur d'Athènes, a-t-on appris de source policière.

Le journaliste Kostas Vaxevanis a publié quelque 2.059 noms de la liste transmise en 2010 par Christine Lagarde, à l'époque ministre française des Finances. Le gouvernement prétend que la copie originale de la liste a disparu.

Le ministre grec des Finances de l'époque, George Papaconstantinou, qui en était le destinataire, a affirmé mercredi devant le Parlement qu'il ne savait pas ce qui était advenu de la version originale de la liste Lagarde.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Octobre 2012)

Charia 2.0


----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2012)

Comment un OGM, un pesticide et un système peuvent être toxiques.

C'est un article qui prouve en tout cas que la volée de bois vert que s'est pris Seralini avec son étude sur cet ogm n'est justifiée, selon moi, par rien d'autre que par le fait qu'il y a de gros intérêts financiers derrière et qu'on veut les faire taire.


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2012)

Tu en doutais ?


----------



## esv^^ (28 Octobre 2012)

Un paquebot manque de couler à Marseille...


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2012)

c'est surtout un ferry, pas un paquebot


----------



## esv^^ (28 Octobre 2012)

Ca reste un énorme bateau!


----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu en doutais ?



Non mais bon, il était temps que la controverse médiatique s'inverse un peu quoi.


----------



## aCLR (28 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Exact. Mais je m'en suis tenu à ce passage de l'article



T'inquiète c'est toujours la même chose avec l'information. 
Tiens, moi par exemple, si je n'avais lu que des articles allant dans le sens de : les ogm c'est dangereux ! Ça provoque des cancers ! C'est prouvé, y'a une étude sur des rats qui le montrent !
Bah je l'aurais cru. Heureusement que je suis tombé sur des articles contradictoires qui démontraient par a + b que c'est du pipeau son test et qu'on peut faire confiance aux industriels !


----------



## Le docteur (29 Octobre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Fan d'apple voici votre futur :
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...s-poilus-plus-grands-avec-de-petits-cerveaux/
> 
> ...



Oui...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h11 ----------




subsole a dit:


> _"Une étudiante brésilienne âgée de 20 ans vient de vendre sa virginité aux enchères pour 780 000 dollars US (....)  lacquéreur de sa virginité, stipule que celui-ci doit utiliser un préservatif et subir un test de dépistage des maladies sexuellement transmissibles."_ :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais comment être sûre ??? Si il part en 30 seconde, c'est un vrai puceau ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------




esv^^ a dit:


> Un paquebot manque de couler à Marseille...



Un Ferry qui prend l'eau, c'est pas un scoop ...


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Un paquebot manque de couler à Marseille...



Surement des jaloux des Italiens


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Une dictature modérée, voilà ce qu'il nous faudrait


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2012)

Bah ils ont bien dit qu'il avait passé le mur du çon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah ils ont bien dit qu'il avait passé le mur du çon.



Vi, il l'a bien passé, et visiblement, il ne l'a pas passé "par au dessus", mais bien "au travers", et la tête la première !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2012)

Si les cons volaient, celui là serait chef d'escadrille. _Ah on me dit qu'il vole déjà..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2012)

Les naufragés du Bounty...


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les naufragés du Bounty...



Dommage, il avait de la "gueule" ce bateau...


----------



## patlek (29 Octobre 2012)

Ils parlent de vagues de 5 metres, là ou le bateau est en perdition.

A priori, çà ne semble pas si énorme que çà comme hauteur de vagues. 

Et de vents de 65 Km/h

Idem, çà souffle, mais, 65 Km/h: çà ne me parait pas "exceptionnel"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Ils parlent de vagues de 5 metres, là ou le bateau est en perdition.
> 
> A priori, çà ne semble pas si énorme que çà comme hauteur de vagues.



Reste que si les vagues sont rapprochées, le bateau est plus secoué, quand au vent à 65 kmh par rafale c'est pas très évident


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Ils parlent de vagues de 5 metres, là ou le bateau est en perdition.
> 
> A priori, çà ne semble pas si énorme que çà comme hauteur de vagues.
> 
> ...



Oh tu vas pas encore nous crier au complot des américains pour toucher une grosse assurance souscrite deux jours plus tôt ! Lâche les un peu ces pauv' amerloques !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Ils parlent de vagues de 5 metres, là ou le bateau est en perdition.
> 
> A priori, çà ne semble pas si énorme que çà comme hauteur de vagues.
> 
> ...





Anonyme a dit:


> Reste que si les vagues sont rapprochées, le bateau est plus secoué, quand au vent à 65 kmh par rafale c'est pas très évident



Hé, les fautes de frappe ça arrive...
65 km/h + l'ouragan Sandy kilomètreur = rafales à 175 km/h 

Bon sandèc, il manque un 1 devant le 65 !


----------



## patlek (29 Octobre 2012)

Non, je dis que c'es mec là, c' est pas des marins, que si ils se pointent au large de la Bretagne, on va les entendrent pigner "hooo, çà mouillle!!!, ohhh, j' ai reçu des gouttes", moi je dis que des mecs comme çà, il faut pas qu' ils aillent plus loin que l' estuaire, ils devraient meme plutot aller sur des lacs, épicétout!


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Pour faire du bateau, je peut te dire qu'une énorme vague accompagnée de rafales, c'est pas toujours très drôle, surtout sur un vieux gréement!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Non, je dis que c'es mec là, c' est pas des marins, que si ils se pointent au large de la Bretagne, on va les entendrent pigner "hooo, çà mouillle!!!, ohhh, j' ai reçu des gouttes", moi je dis que des mecs comme çà, il faut pas qu' ils aillent plus loin que l' estuaire, *ils devraient meme plutot aller sur des lacs*, épicétout!



Ah oui ... 





> Le Joran d'orage
> 
> C'est un vent imprévisible qui peut s'abattre avec fougue sur le lac. Il est caractérisé au début par de brusques et fortes rafales avant de se régulariser. Les signes avant-coureurs sont notamment la formation de cellules orageuses sur les crêtes du Jura. Pouvant atteindre plus de 100km/h2, il est très redouté des navigateurs.


 et encore ce n'est pas le plus violent


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Pour faire du bateau, je peut te dire qu'une énorme vague accompagnée de rafales, c'est pas toujours très drôle, *surtout sur un vieux gréement!*



Qui remonte au vent comme une motte de beurre sur une plaque chauffante...
Qui remonte au vent comme une goutte d'eau sur une vitre...
Qui remonte au vent comme un pet sur une toile cirée...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Ils ont rompu les amarres


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ils ont rompu les amarres



C'est le moment de péter le record :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Octobre 2012)

Heureusement il y a de nouveaux gréements.
http://owni.fr/revue-du-web/le-yacht-de-steve-jobs-sorti-des-eaux/


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

C'est dingue ce yacht je trouve! 





> nstitué en grande partie d'aluminium et de verre de plain pied, Venus est dans la lignée des produits de la firme à la pomme. Presque entièrement informatisée, la timonerie s'inspire des contours de l'Apple store. Design épuré, bois blond, quelques touches d'aluminium, de larges baies vitrées et dans la cabine de pilotage, des commandes contrôlées par sept iMac 27 pouces de la dernière génération. Le tout, dessiné par le designer français Philippe Starck, comme ce dernier l'avait annoncé au mois d'avril, avec qui Steve Jobs a collaboré pendant près de sept années pour mettre au point les plans de ses appartements flottants. L'embarcation de plus de 70 mètres de long est également dotée d'une large terrasse et d'un jacuzzi intégré


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2012)

*Militante de l'ETA arrêtée à Mâcon : le Raid aurait oublié 5 sacs de scellés*

Ah, les étourdis !


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Militante de l'ETA arrêtée à Mâcon : le Raid aurait oublié 5 sacs de scellés*
> 
> Ah, les étourdis !



Pas aussi étourdis que le journaliste qui fait plus de fautes d'orthographes que moi:


> Des armes et des faus papiers d'identité à l'intérieur des cinq sacs


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2012)

Bon, sinon, on a eu un peu chaud ce matin, par ici...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Heureusement il y a de nouveaux gréements.
> http://owni.fr/revue-du-web/le-yacht-de-steve-jobs-sorti-des-eaux/



Ouais, d'après un autre article, Steve l'aurait dessiné lui même  L'aurait mieux fait de demander à Jon Ive


----------



## Powerdom (30 Octobre 2012)

Justin bibé


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Justin bibé



mékissonkon !  :love:


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Il faut vraiment être demeuré!
Déjà être fan d'un pédé qui ne sait pas chanter 
Mais aller se raser la tête (même si ça avait été vrai)...

:modo:


----------



## Berthold (30 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> mékissonkon !  :love:


Ça n'est rien de le dire


esv^^ a dit:


> Déjà être fan d'un pédé qui ne sait pas chanter


Un mot de trop, là  :rateau:


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

Ah c'est sortit out seul. Peut être parce que je le pense vraiment...


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2012)

Intéressant.


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

Et ça c'est très bon, c'est pas parce qu'on est pauvre qu'on a forcement des goûts de merde en musique...

Une association de personnes démunies hausse le ton contre les Enfoirés


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Et ça c'est très bon, c'est pas parce qu'on est pauvre qu'on a forcement des goûts de merde en musique...
> 
> Une association de personnes démunies hausse le ton contre les Enfoirés



Ah si seulement c'était pas un fake ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

Merde j'ai vu ça oui


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Et ça c'est très bon, c'est pas parce qu'on est pauvre qu'on a forcement des goûts de merde en musique...
> 
> Une association de personnes démunies hausse le ton contre les Enfoirés


Fake ? Probablement
D'un autre côté il y a le bon gout et celui des autres... Pourquoi n'aurait-on pas le droit d'aimer Chimène Badi ? 
Par contre comme dit l'article _les Restos du Cur vont être amenés à trancher entre leur mission dassistance aux chanteurs français et aux personnes dans le besoin._. Mais comment faire le tri entre les ringards qui sont la en conscience et ceux qui sont la pour continuer à se faire voir ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2012)

Une vidéo qui explique pourquoi, chez Free, Youtube ne marche pas bien :








Source : La Chaîne Techno​


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

J'avais remarqué oui, j'étais très très inquiet, merci de m'avoir rassuré, je pensais avoir un virus ou quelque chose comme ça


----------



## Powerdom (30 Octobre 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Une vidéo qui explique pourquoi, chez Free, Youtube ne marche pas bien :
> 
> 
> 
> Source : La Chaîne Techno​




ça rame ton truc


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Fake ? Probablement
> D'un autre côté il y a le bon gout et celui des autres... Pourquoi n'aurait-on pas le droit d'aimer Chimène Badi ?



C'est surtout qu'ils font de la soupe et que les sdf ils en mangent déjà bcp donc ils frôlent l'écoeurement :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (30 Octobre 2012)

Moi j'aurais aimé que ce ne soit pas un fake, je ne critique pas les Enfoirés parce que je ne suis pas pauvre mais nous sortir une chanson de leçon de morale chaque année pour partager notre RMI puis s'en retourner dans sa ferrari de chanteur gagner des millions ça me gonfle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> mékissonkon !  :love:



C'est rien de le dire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Moi j'aurais aimé que ce ne soit pas un fake, je ne critique pas les Enfoirés parce que je ne suis pas pauvre mais nous sortir une chanson de leçon de morale chaque année pour partager notre RMI puis s'en retourner dans sa ferrari de chanteur gagner des millions ça me gonfle.



Voyons plutôt ça comme du "commerce" ... ils échangent de la pub contre du fric pour les Restos et *tout le monde est gagnant* !

Je n'ai jamais été dupe de l'aspect marketing et commercial des enfoirés ... c'est peut-être pour cela que la démarche ne me choque pas outre mesure !

Le "geste gratuit et désintéressé" est en désuétude depuis bien longtemps (s'il a jamais existé !) ... constat défaitiste ? peut-être ! Heureusement qu'il y a encore de rares exceptions pour me donner tort !


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voyons plutôt ça comme du "commerce" ... ils échangent de la pub contre du fric pour les Restos et *tout le monde est gagnant* !
> 
> Je n'ai jamais été dupe de l'aspect marketing et commercial des enfoirés ... c'est peut-être pour cela que la démarche ne me choque pas outre mesure !
> 
> Le "geste gratuit et désintéressé" est en désuétude depuis bien longtemps (s'il a jamais existé !) ... constat défaitiste ? peut-être ! Heureusement qu'il y a encore de rares exceptions pour me donner tort !



Ils sont tellement neutres qu'ils ont accueilli Sarko à bras ouverts pendant la campagne et n'ont jamais évoqué la suppression des aides européennes. Ces petits connards vieillissants n'ont plus que Les Enfoirés du Cur pour se faire de la pub à la téloche. Plus personne n'achète leurs CD de mélasse fRançaise au synthé (allemand)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

En tout cas ce petit magazine est excellent ! :love:

Le Conseil constitutionnel invalide la loi sur le port de la sandale-chaussette





_Lhomme derrière la décision du Conseil ?
Jacques Chirac na jamais caché son goût immodéré
pour la sandale-chaussette_​


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2012)

Disney rachète Lucasfilm, et prévoit le nouveau "Star Wars" pour 2015 (bon pixar  est l'origine une branche de Lucasfilm, la boucle est bouclé - réplique SW inside - )

je crois que ça mérite un sujet !


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2012)

Bah vu que CB/Paramount (deux grosses multinationales) fait preuve de plus de respect envers Star Trek que Lucas envers Star Wars, je crois que Disney peut pas faire pire que Jar Jar. Enfin j'espère.


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2012)

explication :

[YOUTUBE]YyqlTi7lkhY[/YOUTUBE]

réaction de Vador :

[YOUTUBE]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2012)

Bah tout ca c'est de la merde qui ne montre qu'une chose: la fin des idées dans le cinéma. 
On se contente de dérouler des licences qui ont fait leur preuve en espérant que les gogos continueront à casser leur tirelire sous prétexte de 3D qui fait vomir ou de préquel tout pourri (cf prometheus).
Après on peut trouver du plaisir dans ce genre de truc mais savoir quel studio produit quoi ça n'a vraiment aucun intérêt car c'est valable pour tous les studios qui ne font que ce racheter les uns les autres depuis des décennies ce qui en fait une non information.


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------
> 
> En tout cas ce petit magazine est excellent ! :love:
> 
> ...



http://bilboquet-magazine.tumblr.co...ssons-lhonneur-de-paul-flachon-victime-du-bug


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah tout ca c'est de la merde qui ne montre qu'une chose: la fin des idées dans le cinéma.



Tu vas pas faire ton vieux con aussi 
La fin des idées dans CE cinéma ! 
Le cinéma industriel, grand public, ça fait longtemps de toute façon qu'il n'est plus de la qualité de celui des années 70 début 80.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h12 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Rétablissons lhonneur de Paul Flachon, victime du bug Facebook




:love:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Disney rachète Lucasfilm, et prévoit le nouveau "Star Wars" pour 2015




Ne sous-estimez pas le pouvoir du côté obscur.


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2012)

les chances de traverser avec un succès un champs d'astéroide ne sont que d'une sur 3720


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> les chances de traverser avec un succès un champs d'astéroide ne sont que d'une sur 3720



Ça, c'est au cinéma, dans la réalité, ça dépend de la taille du champs et du nombre d'astéroïdes qu'il contient. Par exemple, un champs de 2 parsecs cubes qui contient trois astéroïdes, ben tes chances sont meilleures que ça ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est au cinéma, dans la réalité, ça dépend de la taille du champs et du nombre d'astéroïdes qu'il contient. Par exemple, un champs de 2 parsecs cubes qui contient trois astéroïdes, ben tes chances sont meilleures que ça ! :rateau:



il est énervent ce C3PO


----------



## Vin©ent (31 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Disney rachète Lucasfilm, et prévoit le nouveau "Star Wars" pour 2015 (bon pixar  est l'origine une branche de Lucasfilm, la boucle est bouclé - réplique SW inside - )
> 
> je crois que ça mérite un sujet !



Mouai, pas sur que ce soit une bonne nouvelle après avoir vu la dernière bouze Disney John Carter (enfin, pour ceux qui ont tenu jusqu'au bout)...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2012)

Yoda te l'avais dit juste avant : peur tu aura 

sinon on aura peu être Kyle Katarn au ciné


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Octobre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> en espérant que les gogos continueront à casser leur tirelire sous prétexte de 3D qui fait vomir



Ta g.ueule.


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2012)

DisneyLand contre-attaque en 2015

Je m'attends au pire


----------



## Le docteur (31 Octobre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça n'est rien de le dire
> Un mot de trop, là  :rateau:



Quoi ? Il sait chanter ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h16 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Et ça c'est très bon, c'est pas parce qu'on est pauvre qu'on a forcement des goûts de merde en musique...
> 
> Une association de personnes démunies hausse le ton contre les Enfoirés



... Ils nous font une colère parce qu'ils veulent du Lady Gaga, en se foutant de la gueule de Maxime, au passage...

C'est juste pitoyable ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> Ah si seulement c'était pas un fake ! :love:



Pfouu ! je préfère...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Moi j'aurais aimé que ce ne soit pas un fake, je ne critique pas les Enfoirés parce que je ne suis pas pauvre mais nous sortir une chanson de leçon de morale chaque année pour partager notre RMI puis s'en retourner dans sa ferrari de chanteur gagner des millions ça me gonfle.



Même si ça c'est pas faux...

L'avant-dernière, ça me faisait quelque chose, j'avoue (j'ai honte!)


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> DisneyLand contre-attaque en 2015
> 
> Je m'attends au pire









par exemple


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2012)

Gérard _fist-fuckeur_ ?


----------



## inkclub (1 Novembre 2012)

Le silence des testicules

Un journaliste grec comparaît jeudi devant la justice. Il est poursuivi pour avoir publié une liste d'individus présumés détenteurs de comptes en Suisse que plusieurs gouvernements successifs sont accusés d'avoir ignoré, alors que l'évasion fiscale reste une des racines de la crise du pays.


Interprétant cette liste, transmise en 2010 au gouvernement grec par l'ancienne ministre française des Finances Christine Lagarde, aujourd'hui patronne du FMI, comme une liste volée par un employé de HSBC, les autorités grecques n'ont rien fait avec tous ces noms depuis deux ans.



a priori il devrait être écartelé et ses restes suspendus à un croc de boucher


----------



## inkclub (1 Novembre 2012)

Heures sup : un avion fait demi-tour

Un avion norvégien d'une compagnie régionale appartenant à la compagnie d'aviation SAS et transportant 40 passagers, a interrompu sa phase d'atterrissage pour retourner à son aéroport d'origine, à des centaines de kilomètres de là, afin d'éviter à son équipage de dépasser le temps de travail réglementaire, selon la presse norvégienne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Le silence des testicules
> 
> Un journaliste grec comparaît jeudi devant la justice. Il est poursuivi pour avoir publié une liste d'individus présumés détenteurs de comptes en Suisse que plusieurs gouvernements successifs sont accusés d'avoir ignoré, alors que l'évasion fiscale reste une des racines de la crise du pays.
> 
> ...



Faut soigner ton alzheimer, toi, tu nous l'a déjà passée dimanche, celle là ! 

Mais bon, Apple Maps, il n'y a pas qu'à Scott Forstall, que ça pose des problèmes !


----------



## inkclub (1 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut soigner ton alzheimer, toi, tu nous l'a déjà passée dimanche, celle là !
> 
> Mais bon, Apple Maps, il n'y a pas qu'à Scott Forstall, que ça pose des problèmes !




dimanche il a été arrêté
jeudi il est jugé
lundi il sera exécuté

bon la liste elle a 2 ans


----------



## JPTK (1 Novembre 2012)

Très bon la petite chronique de Didier Porte sur Roselyne Bachelot et son appartenance au comité de la moralisation de la vie politique présidée par Lionel Jospin. En effet, son fils diplômé en arts a toujours été nommé à des postes très intéressants dans les différents ministères dont elle a eu la charge, bravo...


----------



## inkclub (1 Novembre 2012)

oss 117 en bulgarie


http://www.leparisien.fr/internatio...villageois-en-bulgarie-01-11-2012-2284293.php


L'incident daterait de la nuit du 15 au 16 octobre dernier, aux alentours de Pléven, dans le nord de la Bulgarie. Cinq personnes se présentant comme françaises auraient été prises pour des voleurs et attaqués par des villageois. Au cours de la bagarre, deux des Français ont été blessés par balle aux jambes, un autre a eu le nez cassé et les deux autres sont parvenus à s'enfuir. 
Selon le site Infosdéfense, repris par les très sérieux blogs Défense du Point et de Marianne, il s'agissait de cinq agents de la DGSE à l'entraînement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> oss 117 en bulgarie
> 
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/internatio...villageois-en-bulgarie-01-11-2012-2284293.php
> ...



Donc, les agents de la DGSE s'entrainent avant d'être lâchés dans le grand bain ? Ouah ! Quelle surprise, je n'en reviens pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2012)

Oui, mais à New York, il y a des gens importants, c'est pas pareil !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2012)

Le chat à 7 battes


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le chat à 7 battes



Artiste ?
Flamand et con, surtout.
"Les &#339;uvres de Jan Fabre sont souvent sulfureuses. Il est déjà l'auteur d'une performance montrant un concours de masturbation. Ses pièces de théâtre autour du sang et de l'urine ont également marqué l'édition 2005 du festival d'Avignon. ".

Si il suffit de se masturber, de jeter des chats en l'air ou de pisser aux 4 coins d'une scène de théâtre pour être déclaré 'artiste', je vais dès demain me branler en jetant des chats en l'air.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2012)

Tu as retrouvé ton déambulateur pour revenir par ici ?


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le chat à 7 battes



Ces "plasticiens" me font vraiment chier avec leurs concepts pitoyables. 
Il devrait foutre le feu à des chats. C'est très à la mode chez les gamins consanguins de nos campagnes profondes...
Je crois que c'est Hegel qui a raison : quand on voit le niveau auquel s'étale "l'art" contemporain, on se dit que c'est vraiment fini, qu'il faut passer à autre chose.
Le problème c'est qu'Hegel dit que l'art est dépassé par le concept et que ces abrutis, qui sans doute l'ont (mal) lui, vu que dans les instituts d'arts ils ne sont plus bons qu'à se branler le caisson sur des trucs qu'ils ne sont pas en état de comprendre, pensent le dépasser sur la droite alors qu'ils ne font que lui donner raison.

Encore une fois : contemplez la bêtise sans fond des gribouillages que de plus en plus de "plasticiens" collent sur leurs "&#339;uvres". C'est la bibliothèque rose de la philosophie (et encore, Oui-Oui, c'est encore plus profond).

Après nous avoir fait chier avec leurs bouses en forme de pseudo-vanités (ça, pour être vain, c'est vain), ils passent à la vitesse supérieure en butant des bestioles pour décorer leurs vernissages ou ici, simplement en les envoyant en l'air...

J'en ai marre de temporiser et de chercher à sauver ce qui n'est pas sauvable : l'art contemporain, c'est de la merde. Manzoni résume tout, finalement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu as retrouvé ton déambulateur pour revenir par ici ?



Nan, il a piqué le tien !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2012)

:!: :!: :!:


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2012)

Et pour l'autre, que dire ???


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2012)

Amok a dit:


> Si il suffit de se masturber, de jeter des chats en l'air ou de pisser aux 4 coins d'une scène de théâtre pour être déclaré 'artiste', je vais dès demain me branler en jetant des chats en l'air.



J'ai hate de voir ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais tu le feras pas parce que t'es pas un narsite !


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Novembre 2012)

Sur mon iPh, La Chaîne Météo, prévisions pour demain chez moi:
"Faibles averses ou pluie faible intermittente" :rateau:
Du Pierre Dac tout craché ( ± "temps ensoleillé avec quelques averses ou temps pluvieux avec belles éclaircies")


----------



## Jose Culot (3 Novembre 2012)

Ciel couvert à Seraing.


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> ...l'art contemporain, c'est de la merde...


et ...

*artiste contemporain = parasite contemporain*


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai hate de voir ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sans compter que c'est extrêmement dangereux de se branler en lançant des chats en l'air... on se gourre dans le timing et on se retrouve avec minou accroché aux youks façon chat de Lagaffe après sa superballe ... 

Là, pour le coup, on les a, les boules rouges...


----------



## fedo (3 Novembre 2012)

et il créa le nuage d'intérieur:


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2012)

Le vrai artiste c'est celui qui a eu l'audace et le talent
de construire le bâtiment autour du nuage, sinon
il n'y aurait pas eu d'intérieur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> on se retrouve avec minou accroché aux youks



Il y a des tas de mots pour parler d'un chat, il a fallu que tu choisisses le plus équivoque, vu là où tu l'accroches, hein !


----------



## aCLR (4 Novembre 2012)

Je vous trouve quand même très dur avec les artistes vivants !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

Surtout envers les plasticiens !
Cataloguer une profession comme vous le faites au motif que quelques uns d'entre eux dépassent les bornes  et même si je peux partager votre ressenti sur l'utilisation de l'animal vivant dans l'art  c'est réduire l'ensemble des créatifs à sa fraction spectaculaire et pernicieuse. Cela me renvoie à l'exploitation de lieu-communs dont quelques corporations usent pour rassembler, endoctriner ou influencer les foules.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------

Surtout que votre avis n'a aucun poids !
Les arts plastiques et ces représentants montrent, donnent à voir l'ensemble du monde, ses beautés et horreurs comprises. Seul le traitement de cet ensemble diffère, évolue, reprend, dépasse de la somme d'uvres déjà produite. C'est inhérent à l'espèce humaine. Les artistes ne font que catalyser vos désirs et répulsions, ils s'interrogent et traduisent le monde par le filtre de leurs travaux, leurs démarches. Et comme dans toute profession, on y trouve à boire et à manger, à gerber et à chier.


----------



## JPTK (4 Novembre 2012)

Tout à fait d'accord et le marché de l'art contemporain est complètement vérolé de toute façon, lors des expo on y voit rarement ceux qui sont intéressants. De plus, ceux qui font parler d'eux sont certainement pas non plus ceux qui ont le plus de talent, la preuve ici. Il n'empêche que je fréquentais le musée d'art contemporain en Belgique, j'avais souvent de très bonnes surprises, des trucs vraiment géniaux, bluffants, émouvants et j'en passe. Ah c'est sûr faut trier, mais comme dans tous les domaines et puis certains trucs me laissaient complètement indifférents alors qu'ils plaisaient bcp à ma chérie de l'époque.

Ce message est superbe par exemple, c'est comme ces sculptures géantes hyper réalistes d'êtres humains, ça fout tout bonnement sur le cul.
















D'autres ici.





Et sinon pour revenir à l'actu :

Ah c'est très con ça :rateau: 

Belgique. Arrêté à l'aéroport avec 4 kg de cocaïne, il est relaxé faute d'interprète.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vous trouve quand même très dur avec les artistes vivants !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------
> 
> ...



Notre avis je ne sais pas. Mais, pour parler d'un "nous qui me concerne : c'est devenu presque un lieu commun pour les philosophes d'essayer de faire comprendre aux "plasticiens" qu'ils se fourvoient dans le pseudo-concept. Deleuze disait que leur boulot, c'était de fabriquer du _percept_ soit de recréer un ensemble vivant de perceptions. Or, ces neuneux se sont fait bouffer par la folie publicitaire et leur concept est souvent au niveau du "concept" publicitaire, c'est pour dire son vide sidéral.
Personnellement j'ai parfois trouvé astucieuses certaines idées de plasticiens, mais les trois quart du temps c'est vraiment médiocre et le seul boulot qu'on ait c'est un boulot technique qui tient souvent encore une fois du montage publicitaire. Et quant à ceux que j'ai pu cotoyer, ils m'ont fichu les jetons par un verbiage hautain et stérile qui, de plus cherche à lorgner sur le discours philosophique. 
Pour être plus clair, je vais me lâcher. Je connais deux types de personnages qui apparaissent comme de mauvaises copies de philosophes, ce sont les plasticiens et les spécialistes de "sciences de l'éducation" (eux et leur alter-ego, les "linguistes" qui tentent de se faire passer pour des savants en tout, sophistes modernes).
Platon disait qu'entre le philosophe et le sophiste, entre chien et loup, il est difficile de discerner qui est qui. Les dresseurs de rats sont partout aujourd'hui : ils pulullent et font la pluie et le beau temps. Méfiez-vous...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------

J'avoue que je n'accroche pas du tout aux exemples donnés par JPTK, malgré tout le respect que j'ai pour lui... C'est au mieux de la pure technique, au pire (le dernier) une horreur que j'ai déjà vu en multiples exemplaires chez d'autres plasticiens, une vanité sordide de plus.


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2012)

fedo a dit:


> et il créa le nuage d'intérieur:
> 
> _image_





> The interior volume of the building is so vast that it has its own weather, including "rain clouds form[ing] below the ceiling on very humid days",[6]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Assembly_Building#Construction


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les dresseurs de rats sont partout aujourd'hui : ils pulullent et font la pluie et le beau temps. Méfiez-vous...



Ouaih comme les philosophes.


----------



## inkclub (5 Novembre 2012)

a priori on est dans la rubrique culture

"La notation est un art, pas une science" s'était défendue Standard and Poor's dans des documents écrits. Selon l'agence américaine, les notations ne sont pas "un exposé des faits" et l'attribution d'un "triple A" ne signifie pas l'absence d'un risque de défaut.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2012)

Personnellement je suis assez opaque à l'art contemporain toutefois les généralisations telles que celles qu'on peut lire ici me rappellent un peu trop le célèbre "quand j'entend le mot culture je sors mon revolver" de Göring.
Parce qu'un crétin ne sais plus quoi faire pour faire parler de lui on devrait jetter aux orties le travail des autres et en profiter pour en exécuter quelques uns simplement pour ce qu'ils sont?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2012)

Personnellement je suis assez opaque à l'art contemporain et surtout aux photos de jpmiss.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2012)

La culture, en soi, ça n'est pas discriminant, on peut aussi bien cultiver un talent que des navets !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Novembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ouaih&#8230; comme les philosophes.



Je n'ai pas remarqué que les philosophes pullulent ... Ou alors on ne doit pas appeler la même chose un philosophe. 
C'est un peu le désert de Gobi en ce moment. En même temps, c'est normal, on ne peut pas produire en même temps des tonnes de canada-dry et du whisky ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> a priori on est dans la rubrique culture
> 
> "La notation est un art, pas une science" s'était défendue Standard and Poor's dans des documents écrits. Selon l'agence américaine, les notations ne sont pas "un exposé des faits" et l'attribution d'un "triple A" ne signifie pas l'absence d'un risque de défaut.



Ici on est d'accord "art" signifie "savoir pratique", pas "artistique" (quoique!), mais ils sont gentils de dire ça quand ils se sentent coincés et qu'on leur demande de s'expliquer alors que les neuf dixième du temps il font passer ça pour une science. 

En réalité c'est une grosse empirie au doigt mouillé qui refuse de regarder le Titanic sur lequel elle a posé son gros derrière... Un truc qui ne s'interroge pas sur ce qu'il fait, ça ne s'appelle même pas un art (au sens désormais ancien du terme).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Personnellement je suis assez opaque à l'art contemporain toutefois les généralisations telles que celles qu'on peut lire ici me rappellent un peu trop le célèbre "quand j'entend le mot culture je sors mon revolver" de Göring.
> Parce qu'un crétin ne sais plus quoi faire pour faire parler de lui on devrait jetter aux orties le travail des autres et en profiter pour en exécuter quelques uns simplement pour ce qu'ils sont?



Je comprends, mais c'est pour ma part une sorte de ras-le-bol après avoir longtemps essayé de défendre ces gens. 
Et justement, parlons-en de la culture. En ce moment, les syndicats collabos cherchent à faire passer (avec l'appui actif des gouvernements de droite comme de gauche) une vision de l'école où l'on prétend donner du temps à l'élève pour s' "épanouir" dans de la "culture" au lieu de l''abrutir" de savoir scolaire (jetez un coup d'&#339;il à l'étymologie du mot "scolaire" pour rire). Or, que nous vendent-ils en réalité ? une "culture" qui réunit quelques pauvres heures de théâtre, d'arts plastiques (matière ayant le vent en poupe) et ... du sport. Parce que la littérature, ce n'est pas de la culture, la philosophie non plus ?
En réalité, je vais vous le dire (euh! pardon, désolé j'ai un renvoi) ce qu'ils vont vendre aux parents d'élèves sous cette apparence (et je connais assez les terminales L &#8212; rarement le mot "terminal" n'aura jamais été si juste) pour vous dire ce que ce sera : on amusera les gosses du populo en leur faisant gober qu'ils sont des nartistes parce qu'on leur a "éveillé le regard" et pendant ce temps les gosses de la haute et les avertis feront des boîtes à bac privées et se gaveront de ce que les autres refusent). On leur collera dans le même temps du droit, peut-être de la gestion et on en fera de parfait petits esclaves. 

Je ne peux pas dire "quand j'entends le mot culture, je sors mon révolver", parce que pour moi, ce genre de gadgets fumeux ne sont pas de la culture mais une manière de détourner l'attention à bon compte de tout ce qui est vraiment de la culture. Parce que la culture (la vraie, pas le cache-sexe pour une société qui te sodomise de plus en plus profondément), c'est précisément bien plus dangereux qu'un révolver.

C'est bien pour ça qu'ils te la liquéfient au napalm depuis vingt ou trente ans  un peu partout...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------

Sinon, achetez ça . Personnellement l'interview de Bob m'a mis de bonne humeur pour la journée, tout en me dégoûtant de tous les salauds de traitres à leur soi-disant cause. C'est tempéré par l'état de santé d'un de nos emmerdeurs préférés, mais ça fait du bien de lire ces quelques lignes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'ai pas remarqué que les philosophes pullulent ...



Il a du voir une saillie philomédiatique de BHL et il a cru qu'ils étaient plusieurs !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Novembre 2012)

Mes BHL est plusieurs. Tu crois qu'il écrit ses pavés tout seul. Celui sur Sartre par exemple  j'ai bien trouvé le Néant, mais toujours pas de nouvelle de l'Être ...


----------



## Madalvée (5 Novembre 2012)

Il a déjà plagié Jean-Baptiste Botul


----------



## ergu (5 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mes BHL est plusieurs. Tu crois qu'il écrit ses pavés tout seul. Celui sur Sartre par exemple  j'ai bien trouvé le Néant, mais toujours pas de nouvelle de l'Être ...



Des pavés sur Sartre...
Si seulement il y avait une plage en-dessous, au moins.


----------



## 'chon (5 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Des pavés sur Sartre...
> Si seulement il y avait une plage en-dessous, au moins.



Comme je suis d'accord avec toi! :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Des pavés sur Sartre...
> Si seulement il y avait une plage en-dessous, au moins.



Point de plage mais que d'écume !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mes BHL est plusieurs.


On va dire que c'est de la licence poétique ...


----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Notre avis je ne sais pas. Mais, pour parler d'un "nous qui me concerne : c'est devenu presque un lieu commun pour les philosophes d'essayer de faire comprendre aux "plasticiens" qu'ils se fourvoient dans le pseudo-concept. Deleuze disait que leur boulot, c'était de fabriquer du _percept_ soit de recréer un ensemble vivant de perceptions. Or, ces neuneux se sont fait bouffer par la folie publicitaire et leur concept est souvent au niveau du "concept" publicitaire, c'est pour dire son vide sidéral.



Ce que tu dis est juste seulement tu oublies de parler de l'_affect_. Ou plutôt tu l'exprimes sans le citer !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

Amok a dit:


> Artiste ?
> Flamand et con, surtout.
> "Les uvres de Jan Fabre sont souvent sulfureuses. Il est déjà l'auteur d'une performance montrant un concours de masturbation. Ses pièces de théâtre autour du sang et de l'urine ont également marqué l'édition 2005 du festival d'Avignon. ".
> 
> Si il suffit de se masturber, de jeter des chats en l'air ou de pisser aux 4 coins d'une scène de théâtre pour être déclaré 'artiste', je vais dès demain me branler en jetant des chats en l'air.



Faire le con en espérant que les gens qui regardent vont trouver ça génial, c'est ça être artisssss maintenant.


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2012)

Alors facebook et You-Tube sont une mine d'artistes en herbe. WAHOOO.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2012)

Gilles Deleuze a dit:
			
		

> L'idée au sens de Deleuze traverse toutes les activités créatrices et se présente dans tous les domaines. Elle apparaît sous trois formes distinctes. 1. Chez le philosophe, sous forme de concepts ; 2. l'artiste (le romancier ou le peintre) pour sa part invente des percepts et ; 3. le musicien crée des affects. Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire? ... Le percept est ce qui reste des sensations inventées par l'artiste une fois que celui-ci a disparu. Le percept est « un ensemble de perceptions et de sensations qui survit à ceux qui les éprouvent. » Les affects sont « des devenirs qui débordent celui qui passe par eux » et qui excèdent ses forces. La musique est un grand créateur d'affects qui nous dépassent. Les philosophes sont des voyants qui, par leurs concepts, vous font voir les choses. Bien sûr, affect, percept et concept sont liés et se présentent toujours en conjonction les uns avec les autres.


Tiré d' Abécédaire 
Les nartistes contemporains pensent peut-être qu'ils créent de l'affect ... ? Apparemment, Deleuze l'accord aux musiciens. 
Quand il parle de percept il prend en particulier, non l'exemple de la peinture (quoiqu'il le fasse aussi) mais celui du cinéma dans l'Abécédaire.


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2012)

C'est pour éviter de voir ce genre de nouvelles-là que je ne vais même plus sur Le Monde et que je ne regarde plus les infos.
La stupidité de ceux qui laissent faire ce genre de choses me laisse sur le cul...
Comment plaindre une humanité qui aime la sodomie à ce point... Nous sommes une espèce fondamentalement pleutre et stupide...


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pour éviter de voir ce genre de nouvelles-là que je ne vais même plus sur Le Monde et que je ne regarde plus les infos.
> La stupidité de ceux qui laissent faire ce genre de choses me laisse sur le cul...
> Comment plaindre une humanité qui aime la sodomie à ce point... Nous sommes une espèce fondamentalement pleutre et stupide...



:rose: Pourtant, ils avaient juré qu'ils n'en sodomiseraient q"un sur neuf, et maintenant on l'a tous dans l'os.


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pour éviter de voir ce genre de nouvelles-là que je ne vais même plus sur Le Monde et que je ne regarde plus les infos.
> La stupidité de ceux qui laissent faire ce genre de choses me laisse sur le cul...
> Comment plaindre une humanité qui aime la sodomie à ce point... Nous sommes une espèce fondamentalement pleutre et stupide...




Non. La gauche va une fois de plus prendre ses responsabilités.

La droite a été au pouvoir pendant 10 ans, et ils ont a peu près rien foutu, de la descente.
Chirac, c' était "moins on en fait, mieux c' est", et sarkozy "plus j' enfume, mieux c' est"


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Non. La gauche va une fois de plus prendre ses responsabilités.
> 
> La droite a été au pouvoir pendant 10 ans, et ils ont a peu près rien foutu, de la descente.
> Chirac, c' était "moins on en fait, mieux c' est", et sarkozy "plus j' enfume, mieux c' est"



La gauche qui fait une politique de droite, que la droite n'aurait pas voulu mettre en place même si elle l'avait pu, mais curieusement les syndicats et partis de gauche ainsi que journalistes, et grévistes en tous genres ne bougent qu'à minima. C'est l'anesthésique Hollande ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Non. La gauche va une fois de plus prendre ses responsabilités.




Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Madalvée (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Responsable, mais pas coupable, n'oublions pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Responsable, mais pas coupable, n'oublions pas.



©Fabius Inside...


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

Il y a peut etre, sans dioute des nostalgiques de sarkozy ici, mais moi, pas la moindre nostagie.

Plutot une délivrance, la fin du cirsque sarkozy, pour moi, c' est réellement un grand soulagement.

Et oui, la gauche va prendre ses responsabilité, lutter contre le déficit, oipû çà passe obligatoirement par une augmentation des impots: il n' y a pas 6 solutions.
L' autre solution, c' est virer des fonctionnaires. Alors lesquels? dites le. (Les profs, les instits, les infirmières ????), j' attends votre liste .

Sarkozy ou chirac, ils ne s" emmerdaient pas avec les déficits, champion toutes catégories (Déficit public, déficit de la balance commercial, déficits des organismes sociaux etc...) chamion toutes catégories: sarkozy (Champion de l' irresponsabilité)


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Et oui, la gauche va prendre ses responsabilité, lutter contre le déficit, oipû çà passe obligatoirement par une augmentation des impots: il n' y a pas 6 solutions.



Si. Ca passait par la réforme de 1995 lancée par Juppé. Mais des gens qui se croient plus intelligents que les autres sont descendus dans la rue pour que surtout rien ne change et la réforme est passée à la trappe et la réduction du déficit avec.
On n'en serait pas là maintenant alors, oui, la gauche doit prendre ses responsabilités et assumer ses positions d'alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si. Ca passait par la réforme de 1995 lancée par Juppé.



Oh ben oui, il était bien, le plan Juppé de 95 : aller chercher le fric qui manque dans la poche des couches les plus défavorisées de la population (principales cibles du plan, en dehors des fonctionnaires : chômeurs, retraités, familles nombreuses à revenus modestes), mais surtout, ne pas toucher aux nantis, hein ! Ajoute à ça la mise en place d'une médecine à deux vitesses (les soins pour ceux qui ont les moyens de payer, les autres, vous pouvez crever), ça, c'était un plan !


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

Non, çà remonte a 1936, quelle idée, ces "congés payés"... et passer en meme temps de 48 a 40 heures par semaines , de durée légale du travail... le début de la fin....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ben oui, il était bien, le plan Juppé de 95 : aller chercher le fric qui manque dans la poche des couches les plus défavorisées de la population (principales cibles du plan, en dehors des fonctionnaires : chômeurs, retraités, familles nombreuses à revenus modestes), mais surtout, ne pas toucher aux nantis, hein ! Ajoute à ça la mise en place d'une médecine à deux vitesses (les soins pour ceux qui ont les moyens de payer, les autres, vous pouvez crever), ça, c'était un plan !



A une ou deux virgules près ce qu'Ayrault nous propose 17 ans après.
Ah mais c'est un socialiste alors c'est bien. C'est vrai, je suis stupide, j'oubliais ce paramètre.


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A une ou deux virgules près ce qu'Ayrault nous propose 17 ans après.
> Ah mais c'est un socialiste alors c'est bien. C'est vrai, je suis stupide, j'oubliais ce paramètre.




Si c' était "La réforme", celle qui allait tout modifier, pour le meilleur...

Et bien, la droite a eut 10 années de "plein pouvoir" (Présidence, assemblée nationale, sénat"
Et bien?? Donc???


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Si c' était "La réforme", celle qui allait tout modifier, pour le meilleur...
> 
> Et bien, la droite a eut 10 années de "plein pouvoir" (Présidence, assemblée nationale, sénat"
> Et bien?? Donc???



Peut-être que la gauche réussira là ou la droite n'a jamais su faire : résister à une bande d'agités à banderoles qui conspue les vilains méchants dès qu'on touche à leurs petits privilèges.
On a jusqu'en 2017 pour l'espérer. 
Mais vu que 3 twits et une page Facebook font reculer ce gouvernement, c'est pas gagné non plus.


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> résister à une bande d'agités à banderoles qui conspue les vilains méchants dès qu'on touche à leurs petits privilèges.



çà s' appelle prendre ses responsabilité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

ou pas


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Non. La gauche va une fois de plus prendre ses responsabilités.



Oui. Bien sur. C'est évident.


























Mouahahahahahahahahaha !!!! Mais ouvre les yeux un peu : quand as-tu vu un politique de droite ou de gauche prendre ses responsabilités ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)




----------



## inkclub (6 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui. Bien sur. C'est évident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=g9ViMEIVCaU


version complète
**https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuNry6X9V8Q&feature=related*


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2012)

Youtube filtré au taf


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Youtube filtré au taf



Youtube saimal

:!:


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui. Bien sur. C'est évident.
> 
> 
> Mouahahahahahahahahaha !!!! Mais ouvre les yeux un peu : quand as-tu vu un politique de droite ou de gauche prendre ses responsabilités ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


>




Allons y dans le populisme... "tous pourris!", c' est ce qu'il y a de plus confortable, de plus simple (simpliste, meme)


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Allons y dans le populisme... "tous pourris!", c' est ce qu'il y a de plus confortable, de plus simple (simpliste, meme)



Un peu comme "les patrons, tous des salauds", non ?


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un peu comme "les patrons, tous des salauds", non ?



Je pense que tu auras du mal a trouver une citation de moi, tenant ce discours.


----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tiré d' Abécédaire
> Les nartistes contemporains pensent peut-être qu'ils créent de l'affect ... ? Apparemment, Deleuze l'accord aux musiciens.
> Quand il parle de percept il prend en particulier, non l'exemple de la peinture (quoiqu'il le fasse aussi) mais celui du cinéma dans l'Abécédaire.



Cette définition de Deleuze est intéressante. N'étant pas philosophe mais plasticien, ma lecture de ces trois piliers qui forment l'idée s'en trouve forcément orientée, biaisée par les écrits des théoriciens de ma discipline. Et la dernière phrase de cette description deleuzienne aurait tendance à conforter mon opinion.



> Bien sûr, _affect_, _percept_ et _concept_ sont liés et se présentent toujours en conjonction les uns avec les autres.



Pour l'illustrer prenons le cubisme. Le concept est recomposer en deux dimensions ce qui constitue une forme en trois dimensions. Le percept est l'ensemble de cette production picturale. Et l'affect est la mise en contact avec le spectateur et les sentiments qui en découle. L'affect est la seule forme capable d'évoluer dans le temps.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Peut-être que la gauche réussira là ou la droite n'a jamais su faire : résister à une bande d'agités à banderoles qui conspue les vilains méchants dès qu'on touche à leurs petits privilèges.



Tu ne vas pas en vouloir à Mélenchon de l'avoir mauvaise depuis qu'il s'est arraché une dent en votant Hollande quand même !


----------



## ergu (6 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour l'illustrer prenons le cubisme. Le concept est recomposer en deux dimensions ce qui constitue une forme en trois dimensions. Le percept est l'ensemble de cette production picturale. Et l'affect est la mise en contact avec le spectateur et les sentiments qui en découle. L'affect est la seule forme capable d'évoluer dans le temps.



J'aurais pris le Beaujolais nouveau.
Le concept est de faire d'une piquette un événement incontournable.
Le percept est un léger goût de banane (ou de fraise des bois)
Et, avec lui, c'est toujours l'affect au village - qui évolue certes avec le temps, en général, vers 3h du mat, tous les soulots ronflent dans le caniveau.

Le Beaujolais nouveau serait-il alors une discipline artistique ?


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Cette définition de Deleuze est intéressante. N'étant pas philosophe mais plasticien, ma lecture de ces trois piliers qui forment l'idée s'en trouve forcément orientée, biaisée par les écrits des théoriciens de ma discipline. Et la dernière phrase de cette description deleuzienne aurait tendance à conforter mon opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour l'illustrer prenons le cubisme. Le concept est recomposer en deux dimensions ce qui constitue une forme en trois dimensions. Le percept est l'ensemble de cette production picturale. Et l'affect est la mise en contact avec le spectateur et les sentiments qui en découle. L'affect est la seule forme capable d'évoluer dans le temps.



Ca c'est le travail de l'imagination, qui est à l'uvre aussi bien dans ce qu'on croit simplement voir. Le coup du cube (qu'on trouve aussi bien en phénoménologie que chez Alain, reprenant lui même Lagneau) nous montre que "voir" un objet en trois dimension c'est imaginer en même temps, reconstruire ce qu'on n'a pas sous les yeux. La vision déborde ce que nous avons simplement sous les yeux. Le percept peut renvoyer, il me semble aussi bien à ce qui peut être associé à une vision (par exemple) mais concerner, à la base un autre simple. On doit pouvoir trouver des exemples de films ou de tableaux où ce qu'on voit ne serait pas présenté ainsi s'il n'y avait, en dessous, des senteurs, des sons, etc. Dans le film, on voit bien d'ailleurs comment des climats peuvent être suggérés par des "bruits de fond" (je pense à Théorème avec ses bruits d'oiseaux  un coucou ou un pigeon, je ne sais plus qu'on pourrait traduire bêtement en signifiant mais participe en fait d'une ambiance qui peut difficilement être découpée par l'analyse). 
Dans l'idée de "dépassement" par l'affect, Deleuze semble croire à un pouvoir authentiquement créateur de la musique, là où le percept en resterait à une (re)mise en présence.

Mais le propre du percept c'est qu'il reste dans la sensation et ne peut en être dégagé qu'artificiellement. Dans une autre interview, à propos d'un peintre et d'un dialogue qu'il avait eu avec lui on voit Deleuze se lancer dans une présentation assez marrante de cette irréductibilité. 
De mémoire : 
 Je lui ai dit : je peux te poser une question idiote ?
 Pas de problème, au contraire, ça me fait plaisir
 Pourquoi tu as mis du bleu là (je dis bleu, c'était peut-être autre chose)
 Ben tu vois, j'ai mis du bleu là, parce que là j'avais mis du vert ... et je trouvais que ça allait bien..
 Ah ! Ca c'est très intéressant...

Et il passe encore à son truc : l'art c'est du "percept", ça n'a rien à voir avec du concept, c'est une erreur de vouloir faire du concept avec de l'art : "parce que là, je trouvais que ça allait bien"...
J'aimerais bien, et avec moi pas mal de mes camarades philosophes, que les plasticiens cessent de produire du concept fumeux et redeviennent des artistes, parce que là, franchement, ça donnait à penser.

Quand tu vois un plasticien à qui tu dis que tel prof d'art pla faisait dessiner ces élèves (émerveillement du malheureux que je suis qui s'est tapé des collages à la con pendant toute sa scolarité) et qu'on te répond par un méprisant : "on n'est pas au beaux arts", tu perçois le fossé qui s'est creusé entre ces gens-là et tous ceux qui sont encore des artistes (il en reste, dans la BD, par exemple)...


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2012)

[headache]je n'ai pas lu l'article&#8230; c'est juste pour passer à autre chose[/headache]

interlude


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A une ou deux virgules près ce qu'Ayrault nous propose 17 ans après.
> Ah mais c'est un socialiste alors c'est bien. C'est vrai, je suis stupide, j'oubliais ce paramètre.



Sauf qu'Ayrault ne propose pas, que je sache d'imposer les allocations familiales des familles modestes, d'augmenter les cotisations des chômeurs ou des retraités


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2012)

Non. C'est pour ça que les impôts des retraités vont sans doute augmenter mécaniquement à cause de la suppression de l'abattement de 10%.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non. C'est pour ça que les impôts des retraités vont sans doute augmenter mécaniquement à cause de la suppression de l'abattement de 10%.



On te parle de cotisations, là, pas d'impôts (sauf pour les allocs) ! La suppression de l'abattement de 10% va pénaliser les grosses retraites, mais pas ou peu les plus modestes, tandis qu'un prélèvement obligatoire à taux fixe de x% (le projet Juppé), lui, il va pomper sur toutes les retraites et sur toutes les allocations chômage ! Piquer 1000 &#8364; de plus par mois à quelqu'un qui en gagne 20 000, ça le mettra moins en difficulté que celui à qui on pompe 15 &#8364; de plus parce qu'il n'en gagne que 300 et doit (sur)vivre un mois avec ça !


----------



## tirhum (6 Novembre 2012)

Helmut 77...


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2012)

C'est juste à côté de chez lui


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un peu comme "les patrons, tous des salauds", non ?



Qu'on voit bcp bcp plus rarement non ? C'est toujours quand on parle de Bernard Arnault ou ce genre de merde qu'on tire à boulets rouges, à juste titre, les patrons on sait très bien qu'à 90 % ce sont de vrais chefs d'entreprises qui bossent dur et bien, mais les 10% restant, ils rafflent tout, bossent comme des merdes et licencient à tour de bras.

PAr contre toi t'es un spécialiste de ce genre de phrases bien trollesques !  

Et sinon la presse et le pluralisme 
(ou le dogmatisme si on préfère)


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2012)

pascal 77 a dit:


> bla bla bla...



otar©


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2012)

N'empêche que pour faire court, parmi mes amis, les fonctionnaires sont pas contents (les profs surtout), les artisans et les patrons non plus, les salariés idem (moins sur la feuille de salaire)...

En gros à l'extrême gauche on est pas content, à l'extrême droite non plus, les électeurs d'Hollande non plus, la droite idem et mêmes les ultra riches font la gueule mais bon euh ça va finalement hein, comme d'hab, z'ont pas bcp de soucis à se faire...

*ALORS QUI EST CONTENT NON DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE ?? *


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> j'aurais pris le beaujolais nouveau.
> Le concept est de faire d'une piquette un événement incontournable.
> Le percept est un léger goût de banane (ou de fraise des bois)
> et, avec lui, c'est toujours l'affect au village - qui évolue certes avec le temps, en général, vers 3h du mat, tous les soulots ronflent dans le caniveau.
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Qu'on voit bcp bcp plus rarement non ? C'est toujours quand on parle de Bernard Arnault ou ce genre de merde qu'on tire à boulets rouges, à juste titre, les patrons on sait très bien qu'à 90 % ce sont de vrais chefs d'entreprises qui bossent dur et bien, mais les 10% restant, ils rafflent tout, bossent comme des merdes et licencient à tour de bras.
> 
> PAr contre toi t'es un spécialiste de ce genre de phrases bien trollesques !
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas ton optimisme envers le patronat.
Entre ceux qui sont pris à la gorge parce qu'ils sont des sous-traitants, ceux qui pleurent sans cesse qu'ils n'ont rien et roulent en 4X4 mis sur le compte de la boîte et les pseudo-associations qui exploitent des emplois aidés, il y a sans doute bien plus que 10% de salauds, surtout si on comptent ceux qui sont salauds sans le vouloir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche que pour faire court, parmi mes amis, les fonctionnaires sont pas contents (les profs surtout), les artisans et les patrons non plus, les salariés idem (moins sur la feuille de salaire)...
> 
> En gros à l'extrême gauche on est pas content, à l'extrême droite non plus, les électeurs d'Hollande non plus, la droite idem et mêmes les ultra riches font la gueule mais bon euh ça va finalement hein, comme d'hab, z'ont pas bcp de soucis à se faire...
> 
> *ALORS QUI EST CONTENT NON DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE ?? *



J'espère que le cons qui ont voté pour eux le sourire au lèvres en y croyant ou les membres de la secte du "votez utile" sont contents, parce qu'ils nous les ont assez brisé avec leur ringardises...

Fallait voter Méluche, merde ....


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2012)

Bah tu as du mal lire mon post, il comprenait les électeurs d'Hollande eux aussi mécontents.
J'ai voté Mémé au 1er tour, j'ai juste halluciné de voir son faible score :hein:


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2012)

mémé, c' est le populisme peinard.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche que pour faire court, parmi mes amis, les fonctionnaires sont pas contents (les profs surtout), les artisans et les patrons non plus, les salariés idem (moins sur la feuille de salaire)...
> 
> En gros à l'extrême gauche on est pas content, à l'extrême droite non plus, les électeurs d'Hollande non plus, la droite idem et mêmes les ultra riches font la gueule mais bon euh ça va finalement hein, comme d'hab, z'ont pas bcp de soucis à se faire...
> 
> *ALORS QUI EST CONTENT NON DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE ?? *



Moi  mais juste pour te contredire.

La leçon de lucidité ressemble étrangement à une certaine théorie keynésienne mal comprise. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Non. C'est pour ça que les impôts des retraités vont sans doute augmenter mécaniquement à cause de la suppression de l'abattement de 10%.



Ils vont augmenter de 0,3% pour financer les aides aux personnes âgés. 

Ignoble comme mesure (oui c'est ironique parce que bon c'est chiant), un gouvernement qui prévoit un peu ... vraiment c'est inadmissible.

Une chose est sure la gauche n'est pas du tout pédagogue et la presse gauche comme droite est vraiment à un niveau tellement bas, que même le 20 min est plus riche en information.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah tu as du mal lire mon post, il comprenait les électeurs d'Hollande eux aussi mécontents.
> J'ai voté Mémé au 1er tour, j'ai juste halluciné de voir son faible score :hein:


Non, j'avais compris. Je surenchérissais. Je parlais des voteurs utiles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h02 ----------

Lisez le dernier article de Pelloux. Pour la santé, c'est clair : aucune promesse n'a été tenue et ils ont fait pire que la droite.


----------



## Madalvée (7 Novembre 2012)

Bon, j'ai révisé ma carte des Etats américains toute la nuit, je vais me coucher Si seulement il y avait autant de rouge sur nos cartes électorales.
Le Romney se dirige vers une branlée monumentale.


----------



## patlek (7 Novembre 2012)

Attention, le rouge sur les cartes US; c' est Romney...

Obama est réélu, perso, çà me satisfait pleinement.


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Lisez le dernier article de Pelloux. Pour la santé, c'est clair : aucune promesse n'a été tenue et ils ont fait pire que la droite.



En même temps Pelloux :mouais: c&#8217;est plus une grande gueule, un poseur et satyre d&#8217;internes (voir d&#8217;externes) qu&#8217;autre chose&#8230; On pourrait croire qu&#8217;il a choisi _carabin à vie_ comme spécialité


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf qu'Ayrault ne propose pas, que je sache d'imposer les allocations familiales des familles modestes, d'augmenter les cotisations des chômeurs ou des retraités



Ben non,pas besoin. L'augmentation de la CSG se charge de les taxer sans avoir le nom d'impôt...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche que pour faire court, parmi mes amis, les fonctionnaires sont pas contents (les profs surtout), les artisans et les patrons non plus, les salariés idem (moins sur la feuille de salaire)...
> 
> En gros à l'extrême gauche on est pas content, à l'extrême droite non plus, les électeurs d'Hollande non plus, la droite idem et mêmes les ultra riches font la gueule mais bon euh ça va finalement hein, comme d'hab, z'ont pas bcp de soucis à se faire...
> 
> *ALORS QUI EST CONTENT NON DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE ?? *



Personne. On est français, ne l'oublie pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben non,pas besoin. L'augmentation de la CSG se charge de les taxer sans avoir le nom d'impôt...



L'augmentation de la CSG touche tout le monde, l'instauration d'une cotisation supplémentaire sur les retraites et les allocs assedic ne touchent que les chômeurs et les retraités, l'assujetion des allocations familiales à l'impôt sur le revenu ne pénalise que les familles (surtout les nombreuses) aux revenus modestes. Répartir la charge sur tous les français proportionnellement à leurs revenus plutôt que taper lourdement sur les seules catégories les plus démunies d'entre eux me parait quand même un poil moins injuste !

Quant à la compétitivité, quand elle est là, ce ne sont pas les salariés, qui en tirent profit, ce sont bien les actionnaires, qui voient leurs dividendes et leurs placement augmenter (tandis que les salaires &#8230; ), donc, quand elle n'y est pas, il me paraitrait plus juste que ce soient eux qui en fassent les frais ! Je sais que le principe essentiel du libéralisme est "privatiser les bénéfices et mutualiser les pertes", mais précisément, sortir du libéralisme, sans tomber dans l'excès inverse qu'est le communisme est à mon avis la seule chance de la planète !


----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca c'est le travail de l'imagination, qui est à l'&#339;uvre aussi bien dans ce qu'on croit simplement voir. Le coup du cube (qu'on trouve aussi bien en phénoménologie que chez Alain, reprenant lui même Lagneau) nous montre que "voir" un objet en trois dimension c'est imaginer en même temps, reconstruire ce qu'on n'a pas sous les yeux. La vision déborde ce que nous avons simplement sous les yeux. Le percept peut renvoyer, il me semble aussi bien à ce qui peut être associé à une vision (par exemple) mais concerner, à la base un autre simple. On doit pouvoir trouver des exemples de films ou de tableaux où ce qu'on voit ne serait pas présenté ainsi s'il n'y avait, en dessous, des senteurs, des sons, etc. Dans le film, on voit bien d'ailleurs comment des climats peuvent être suggérés par des "bruits de fond" (je pense à Théorème avec ses bruits d'oiseaux &#8212; un coucou ou un pigeon, je ne sais plus&#8212; qu'on pourrait traduire bêtement en signifiant mais participe en fait d'une ambiance qui peut difficilement être découpée par l'analyse).
> Dans l'idée de "dépassement" par l'affect, Deleuze semble croire à un pouvoir authentiquement créateur de la musique, là où le percept en resterait à une (re)mise en présence.
> 
> Mais le propre du percept c'est qu'il reste dans la sensation et ne peut en être dégagé qu'artificiellement. Dans une autre interview, à propos d'un peintre et d'un dialogue qu'il avait eu avec lui on voit Deleuze se lancer dans une présentation assez marrante de cette irréductibilité.
> ...



Après ma première lecture de ce pavé j'avais bien l'intention de ne pas te répondre, préférant me dire qu'on tenait là un otar© _bis_. Mais finalement je crois que tu ne comprends, ne connais pas grand chose aux arts plastiques.
Je te parle de cubisme et tu me renvoies à Alain. C'est bien. Ça montre juste qu'en amont de chaque création se trouve un penseur qui a conceptualisé, constitué la chose, le problème. Ce n'est pas nouveau. Tout créatif sait cela.
Et tu continues avec de fumeux exemples pour assoir ton mépris des artistes plasticiens. Il serait aussi facile pour moi de te citer des philosophes, enfin des gars qui se considèrent comme tel, travaillant en étroite collaboration avec des plasticiens et dont le job est justement de créer du lien interdisciplinaire. Mais bon&#8230;




ergu a dit:


> Le Beaujolais nouveau serait-il alors une discipline artistique ?



Plutôt un acte de création mon bichon.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Novembre 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> En même temps Pelloux :mouais: cest plus une grande gueule, un poseur et satyre dinternes (voir dexternes) quautre chose On pourrait croire quil a choisi _carabin à vie_ comme spécialité



Je n'étais pas au courant de ce trait de sa personnalité. A confirmer.
Là, où je ne le suis pas toujours, c'est dans son "les internes, infirmières, médecins font tous un boulot formidable". J'ai eu affaire plusieurs fois à l'hôpital, j'en ai gardé un souvenir atroce et le sentiment d'entrer dans une zone de non-droit où on peut s'asseoir en toute quiétude sur le fait que vous soyez un être humain. Je me méfie tout particulièrement des internes. Donc, là je ne le trouve pas très critique envers ses collègues. Mais le constat me semble juste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... sortir du libéralisme, sans tomber dans l'excès inverse qu'est le
> communisme est à mon avis la seule chance de la planète !


Voilà ! Avec ce problème que la domination de l'ultralibéralisme est tellement écrasante et violente qu'on serait tenté de tirer la barre très très à gauche...

Une chose est sûr, en tout cas, les socialistes ne font qu'inventer une nouvelle manière de tirer la barre : vers le fond.... Et apparemment ils partagent cette marotte avec la droite...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Après ma première lecture de ce pavé j'avais bien l'intention de ne pas te répondre, préférant me dire qu'on tenait là un otar© _bis_. Mais finalement je crois que tu ne comprends, ne connais pas grand chose aux arts plastiques.
> Je te parle de cubisme et tu me renvoies à Alain. C'est bien. Ça montre juste qu'en amont de chaque création se trouve un penseur qui a conceptualisé, constitué la chose, le problème. Ce n'est pas nouveau. Tout créatif sait cela.
> Et tu continues avec de fumeux exemples pour assoir ton mépris des artistes plasticiens. Il serait aussi facile pour moi de te citer des philosophes, enfin des gars qui se considèrent comme tel, travaillant en étroite collaboration avec des plasticiens et dont le job est justement de créer du lien interdisciplinaire. Mais bon
> 
> ...



Ben non, tu m'as parlé d'un cube, pas de cubisme... désolé, et l'explication que tu m'a donnée va dans le sens de ce que j'ai dit. Peut-être que ça te sautait aux yeux qu'il était question de cubisme, mais tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est la référence philosophique, elle m'a sauté aux yeux (et à toi ? c'est de la cryptomnésie ou il faut remonter aux pillages non cités  pratiqués par ceux qui t'ont formé  et crois-moi c'est une de leurs habitudes). 
Il y a aussi des philosophes qui créent du lien interdisciplinaire avec les sciences de l'éducation, et je m'en méfie. Je me pose la question d'un certain opportunisme, pour les arts plastiques.

Je le répète : je respecte les artistes. Ce qui ne me plaît pas, c'est leur métamorphose obligatoire en "plasticien" qui me dérange. Apparemment le type qui se dirait artiste aujourd'hui passerait pour un plouc, parce qu'il ne vend pas sa came à coup d'arguties pseudo-conceptuelles. 
Je sais qu'on ne vous le dit pas trop, mais je ne caresse personne dans le sens du poil, et j'en ai assez des faux-semblants. 
Qui est le plus méprisant : celui qui vous dit ce que vous voulez entendre pour se placer ou celui qui vous dit ce qu'il pense en estimant qu'il en a assez d'observer un silence condamnable ?


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> A confirmer.



Il a raison.







aCLR a dit:


> Mais bon&#8230;



Tu as tort&#8230;

Ne perds pas ton temps.


----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben non, tu m'as parlé d'un cube, pas de cubisme



Euh ?!



aCLR a dit:


> []Pour l'illustrer prenons le cubisme.[]



Fallait-il que j'ajoute courant artiste naissant à la fin des année 1900 pour que tu ne méprennes point ?!



> Je le répète : je respecte les artistes. Ce qui ne me plaît pas, c'est leur métamorphose obligatoire en "plasticien" qui me dérange.



L'utilisation du terme plasticien permet avant tout de faire _rentrer_ dans le code général des impôts les nouvelles disciplines artistiques qui n'étaient pas référencées, de permettre à ces artistes de prétendre au bon régime de sécurité sociale et de faire le distinguo entre un artiste et un artisan pour le régime d'imposition. Ce qui fait que tous les acteurs de la création artistique relevant des arts plastiques sont avant tout plasticien. C'est pour eux l'assurance de rentrer dans les bonnes cases.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Ne perds pas ton temps.



C'est que j'ai un truc qui sèche et par ce temps ça ne cristallise pas bien vite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2012)

*Le cochon sent bon !*

Tout se perd


----------



## Le docteur (9 Novembre 2012)

@aCLR . Il semblerait qu'effectivement j'ai biglé pour le cubisme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2012)

La musique, la science et les Beatles  Curieusement, chez moi, ça marche aussi avec les Beatles  Mais Mireille Mathieu, rien à faire 



Sinon, dans un autre registre : et pour lui apprendre à tirer la chasse d'eau après, vous avez prévu quoi ?


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La musique, la science et les Beatles &#8230; Curieusement, chez moi, ça marche aussi avec les Beatles &#8230; Mais Mireille Mathieu, rien à faire
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, dans un autre registre : et pour lui apprendre à tirer la chasse d'eau après, vous avez prévu quoi ?



c'est presque instinctif chez les chats 

[YOUTUBE]H2W8XKK-3Rk[/YOUTUBE]

j'ai trouvé le cadeau de noel de mon chat


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2012)

Dommage que ça ne fonctionne pas pour les chiens


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est presque instinctif chez les chats
> [video de matou qui joue à la chasse]



Ben bonjour la note d'eau à la fin du mois&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Madalvée (9 Novembre 2012)

Par contre pour apprendre aux mecs à bien viser on n'a toujours pas trouvé


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2012)

il faut mettre une plaque


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Par contre pour apprendre aux mecs à bien viser on n'a toujours pas trouvé



Si, quand tu sens la fraîcheur de l'eau...
Mais c'est pas donné à tout le monde !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est presque instinctif chez les chats
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H2W8XKK-3Rk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> j'ai trouvé le cadeau de noel de mon chat



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygc9aDMabI8&feature=related


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2012)

> &#8206;Autre point qui va à l'encontre de certaines idées reçues : selon une étude du cabinet KPMG, qui a comparé les coûts d'implantation d'une entreprise dans neuf pays, la France est au 4e rang, devant les Etats-Unis, l'Allemagne ou le Japon, bon dernier.



Depuis vingt ans, la France diminue les charges des entreprises.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygc9aDMabI8&feature=related



:love:


----------



## inkclub (9 Novembre 2012)

on ne plaisante pas avec le sexe au usa


Etats-Unis: David Petraeus, le patron de la CIA, démissionne


Le directeur de la CIA, David Petraeus, a démissionné de son poste, a annoncé vendredi le directeur du Renseignement national américain dans un communiqué. Une relation extra-conjugale est à l'origine de son départ. Selon une source interne au Renseignement, Michael Morell devrait assurer l'intérim.



USA: le futur patron de Lockheed Martin démissionne suite à une liaison


NEW YORK - Lockheed Martin a annoncé vendredi la démission avec effet immédiat de son futur directeur général, Christopher Kubasik, suite à une liaison dans l'entreprise.


bon j'attends la démission de responsables français


----------



## Madalvée (9 Novembre 2012)

Par contre, provoquer une demi-guerre mondiale en inventant des armes de destructions massives, c'est pas grave.


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> bon j'attends la démission de responsables français


+1 Maldavée : qu'ils/elles trompent leurs conjoints, je m'en tape bien profond. :sleep: Qu'on les pousse à démissionner pour leurs (in)actions, point barre. :casse:


----------



## Le docteur (10 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Depuis vingt ans, la France diminue les charges des entreprises.



Tiens, un type du Monde qui a de la mémoire ... ?



			
				Le Monde a dit:
			
		

> T'es viré, Alice, faut pas suivre les lapins blancs



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------

Je commençais à croire que je vivais dans un pays d'alzheimeiriens ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2012)

C'est l'éclate totale chez les Mormons...


----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2012)

çà brevète, çà brevète, on s'occupe...

http://fr.finance.yahoo.com/actualites/apple-réussit-à-breveter-coins-024800064.html


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2012)

20 millions de frs l'icône. 
http://www.rts.ch/info/suisse/44206...xte&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2012)

Moi, je trouve que la ressemblance n'est pas si frappante &#8230; Déjà, elles n'indiquent pas la même heure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2012)

N'oublions pas qu'une horloge, même cassée ou hors d'usage, indique l'heure exacte deux fois par jour ! :rateau:

Ps : je cherchais l'occasion de sortir ce truc depuis 10 ans ...:rateau: ... Merci Pascal !


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je trouve que la ressemblance n'est pas si frappante  Déjà, elles n'indiquent pas la même heure



normal, elles n'ont pas été photographiées au même moment.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> N'oublions pas qu'une horloge, même cassée ou hors d'usage, indique l'heure exacte deux fois par jour ! :rateau:
> 
> Ps : je cherchais l'occasion de sortir ce truc depuis 10 ans ...:rateau: ... Merci Pascal !



Je savais bien que les Carambars étaient aussi en vente en Belgique


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je savais bien que les Carambars étaient aussi en vente en Belgique


Avec carouf, j'ai pas les blagues !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Avec carouf, j'ai pas les blagues !



Misère 
:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Misère
> :rateau:


En ces temps de crise, y pourrait d'ailleurs mettre des coupons-réduction à la place !


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> çà brevète, çà brevète, on s'occupe...
> 
> http://fr.finance.yahoo.com/actualites/apple-réussit-à-breveter-coins-024800064.html



A quand une plainte des producteurs de pomme ?


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Novembre 2012)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/l-hi...=widget&utm_campaign=obclick&obref=obinsource


----------



## inkclub (11 Novembre 2012)

l'étape suivante on les décapite


Selon le site Internet du journal allemand Der Spiegel, la troïka représentant les créanciers de la Grèce (FMI, Union européenne et BCE), réclame à Athènes une liste nominative des fonctionnaires qui seront licenciés d'ici à la fin de l'année. 

"La troïka s'attend à ce que 2 000 employés de la fonction publique soient licenciés d'ici à la fin de l'année. Et elle ne se contente plus de chiffres. Elle veut aussi les noms et les prénoms", écrit le journal  en citant "une source proche des négociations" entre la Grèce et ses créanciers. Spiegelonline ajoute qu'un représentant syndical lui a confirmé qu'une demande de liste nominative est évoquée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2012)

*On avait presque oublié le trou du Crédit Lyonnais*

Pourtant il reste 4,5 milliards d'Euros à rembourser au plus tard fin 2014, soit le montant de la dette de l'Etablissement public de financement et de restructuration (EPFR), créé en 1997 pour apurer le passif du Lyonnais. L'EPFR ne dispose d'aucun actif à mettre en vente à cet effet. Et le projet de budget 2013 ne prévoit rien pour aider l'EPFR à apurer sa dette.


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est l'éclate totale chez les Mormons...



"Une fois marié, tout n&#8217;est pas non plus permis. «Si ce n&#8217;est pas naturel, vous ne le faites pas», jugeait ainsi le douzième président de cette Eglise, Spencer W. Kimball. «Il y a certaines personnes qui diront que tout peut se passer derrière la porte de la chambre conjugale, mais ce n&#8217;est pas vrai et le Seigneur ne le tolère pas.» Le sexe oral, fellation ou cunnilingus, est par exemple vivement déconseillé."

Ah bah question "naturel", même si je m'en doutais, les mormons et moi ne sommes pas sur la même planète ! :rateau: Ceci étant "déconseillé" ne signifie pas "interdit" !


----------



## Le docteur (11 Novembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *On avait presque oublié le trou du Crédit Lyonnais*


Je t'en prie, t'as des manières de dire ça...
Après on va encore dire que je ressors mon humour de gauchiste (qui comme chacun sait se résume à un seul et unique champ métaphorique pour parler du traitement que nous font subir les gentils nentrepreneurs)... 

Ouch !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2012)

Après le trou du Lyonnais, celui de Dexia


La France et la Belgique se sont mis d'accord dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi 8 novembre pour recapitaliser à hauteur de 5,5 milliards d'euros la banque Dexia, en cours de démantèlement, a annoncé dans un communiqué le ministre belge des Finances. La partie belge devrait assurer 53% de ce financement.

Pour ce qui est du comblage de trous, on n'a plus rien à craindre : les Belges sont avec nous !


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Novembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du comblage de trous, on n'a plus rien à craindre : les Belges sont avec nous !


Surtout qu'ils ont Marc Dutroux pour les boucher :mouais:


----------



## Madalvée (11 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Surtout qu'ils ont Marc Dutroux pour les boucher :mouais:



Bien au contraire, toutes les petites filles on le slip sale car elles fuient Dutroux


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2012)

Non rien&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non rien



Idem .....


----------



## inkclub (12 Novembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non rien




trois fois rien

Après un deuxième suicide, La caisse d'épargne Kutxabank a suspendu samedi les expulsions de propriétaires accumulant des impayés.


Une Espagnole au chômage met en vente ses organes
La quadragénaire se dit désespérée et prête à tout afin d'avoir un logement, pour elle et sa fille.


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2012)

Toujours autant d'actualité, 2 passages sur la médecine de l'excellent petit film de Coline Serreau "la crise".

[DM]xn914l[/DM]

[DM]x5kx9h[/DM]

La médecine générale en France est à chier, tout juste bonne à gaver la France de benzo, de médoc inutiles voir nuisibles, pire encore, de médocs qu'on leur a eux-même vendu. Symptômes > expérience ou vidal > médicament, basta. La cause ? QUelle cause ? On s'en fout tant que les symptômes disparaissent (pour revenir plus tard en plus grave évidemment).


----------



## inkclub (12 Novembre 2012)

enfin une bonne nouvelle


Dérivés: les dirigeants de JPMorgan échappent à une inculpation


NEW YORK - Les dirigeants de la banque américaine JPMorgan Chase, susceptibles d'être inquiétés par la justice en raison des pratiques de leur établissement en matière de commercialisation de produits dérivés, vont échapper à une inculpation, assure lundi le Wall Street Journal.

L'accord qui va être annoncé entre la banque et l'autorité boursière américaine SEC n'exigera pas de JPMorgan qu'elle reconnaisse sa culpabilité et ne prévoit pas de poursuites contre des dirigeants, actuels ou passés, de l'établissement, ajoute le quotidien, citant des personnes proches de l'enquête.


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2012)

La rémunération 2012 de Jamie Dimon, qui dirige JPMorgan Chase, s'élève à 23 000 000 $.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Toujours autant d'actualité, 2 passages sur la médecine de l'excellent petit film de Coline Serreau "la crise".
> 
> [DM]xn914l[/DM]
> 
> ...



Parfois, j'ai l'impression de vivre dans ce film.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de cette histoire sur la médecine chinoise, mais on devrait s'en inspirer. 
Oui, la médecine française est à chier. Des médecins qui n'ont jamais été formé à la prévention, ni à la nutrition, osent expliquer aux gens comment ils doivent manger (ah ! Mme Trucmuche ! pas plus de cinq ufs par semaine, sinon vous allez vous tuer !  Qu'ils leur fasse renoncer à leurs viandes en sauces, et on en reparlera, par exemple).Combien de gens drogués aux anti-inflammatoires sans jamais avoir vu un kiné (et combien de clients de kiné à qui celui-ci n'a jamais essayé d'expliquer comment régler chez eux un déséquilibre musculaire  faites du sport, bordel ! et pas n'importe comment).Combien de gens drogués aux antidépresseurs sans avoir vu l'ombre d'un psy (chologue, pas chiatre). Combien de gens sur le carreau et qui "avaient des problèmes personnels" alors que c'est leur patron qu'il faudrait interroger pour connaître l'origine de leur dépression (et lui aussi qu'il faudrait "soigner", et de toute urgence). Qu'on parle des médicaments "de confort" déremboursés alors que, quant à eux, ils avaient peut-être un petit effet préventif.
Définition d'un médicament en France : une merde qui vous rend presque aussi malade que ce pour quoi vous êtes venu consulter, sinon c'est pas un truc sérieux.
Plus de quarante ans que je suis sur cette terre et j'en suis toujours arrivé à la même conclusion : si vous voulez rester en bonne santé, il faut éviter de tomber malade et pas attendre que ça vous tombe sur la gueule en faisant tout pour que ce jour arrive. Malheureusement, ça, les médecins s'en tapent.

Petit problème qui me dérange en particulier : comment un gars qui bosse douze heures par jour pourrait-il trouver le temps de se former, ou même de se reposer pour être plus performant, tout simplement. Or, des médecins l'ont bien montré : on file des primes à ceux qui font un maximum de consultations ! On file des primes à ceux qui bossent le moins bien donc ! Vous vous rendez compte ?!? 
Il faudrait en arriver à faire des cabinets de médecins, où s'associeraient des gens qui ont à peu près la même vision de la  médecine, et où les médecins "tourneraient" au lieu de faire du 9h-21h tous les jours.
Y'a  du boulot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Combien de gens drogués aux antidépresseurs sans avoir vu l'ombre d'un psy (chologue, pas chiatre).



Euh &#8230; Là, nan, "chiatre", pas "cologue", parce qu'un psychiatre, au moins, il a fait des études, il est médecin, un psychologue, il a "peut-être" fait des études, mais j'ai la nette impression que nombre d'entre eux sont simplement "auto-proclamés" (le titre n'est protégé, en France, que depuis 1985, avant, il suffisait de mettre une plaque sur sa porte pour le devenir, et tous les "auto-proclamés" n'ont pas encore pris leur retraite) !

Ou alors, il faut leur demander leur diplôme, et là, on risque bien de s'apercevoir que peu sont du niveau doctorat (et ceux qui le sont ne sont pas "psychologue", mais "docteur en psychologie") !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Là, nan, "chiatre", pas "cologue", parce qu'un psychiatre, au moins, il a fait des études, il est médecin !



Demande à ma femme ce qu'elle pense des psychiatres .... Durant 6 ans on l'a empoisonnée à petit feu à coups de neuroleptiques sans jamais l'avertir des effets induits qui sont peut être irréversibles à présent....

Loin de moi l'idée de généraliser mais trouver un psychiatre qui, maintenant, va avoir les c...... de reconnaître qu'un de ses confrères a "dérapé", c'est quasiment mission impossible !

Et pendant ce temps là elle déguste grave pour avoir fait confiance aveuglément !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Demande à ma femme ce qu'elle pense des psychiatres .... Durant 6 ans on l'a empoisonnée à petit feu à coups de neuroleptiques sans jamais l'avertir des effets induits qui sont peut être irréversibles à présent....
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de généraliser mais trouver un psychiatre qui, maintenant, va avoir les c...... de reconnaître qu'un de ses confrères a "dérapé", c'est quasiment mission impossible !
> 
> Et pendant ce temps là elle déguste grave pour avoir fait confiance aveuglément !



Ben alors, les psychiatres belges, c'est comme les psychologues français ? Diplomés de la fac de "Pochette surprise" ? 

Remarque, on n'a pas encore évoqué les pires : les psychanalystes, alors, eux, c'est le pompon : si tu penses du mal de la psychanalyse, alors c'est que tu souffres d'une grave névrose et que tu as besoin de te faire psychanalyser ! 

Cela dit, en ce qui me concerne, c'est un psychiatre (non ! Un ami psychiatre ) qui m'a bien recommandé de me tenir loin des benzo-diazépines !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben alors, les psychiatres belges, c'est comme les psychologues français ? Diplomés de la fac de "Pochette surprise" ?



Même pas ... Sont super diplômés !!!! 
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de diplômes en "humanité et compassion" ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, on n'a pas encore évoqué les pires : les psychanalystes, alors, eux, c'est le pompon



Et bien sûr, tu te bases sur une grande connaissance du domaine pour nous asséner ce justement de  comptoir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2012)

36 millions d'euros dus aux AH-HP...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et bien sûr, tu te bases sur une grande connaissance du domaine pour nous asséner ce justement de  comptoir...



Pas du tout : c'est la conclusion d'un article paru il y a quelques années dans Science et Vie !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout : c'est la conclusion d'un article paru il y a quelques années dans Science et Vie !



Je te conseille donc la lecture de Freud, Lacan, Searles, Dolto et tant d'autres qui savent de quoi ils parlent, tu verras, c'est plus instructif que les articles alakon de Science et Vie... (et dieu sait qu'ils en écrivent sur tous les sujets. Mais il faut bien vendre du papier aux gogos)


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2012)

Et hop, Fab remet 10 balles dans le bouzin :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et hop, Fab remet 10 balles dans le bouzin :love:



Je sais, je ne devrais pas...:sleep:


----------



## Madalvée (12 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je te conseille donc la lecture de Freud, Lacan, Searles, Dolto et tant d'autres qui savent de quoi ils parlent, tu verras, c'est plus instructif que les articles alakon de Science et Vie... (et dieu sait qu'ils en écrivent sur tous les sujets. Mais il faut bien vendre du papier aux gogos)



Quand un psychanalyste te reçoit avec la poche de sa chemise débordant de billet et te fait sortir au bout de 5 minutes en t'en ayant extorqué deux autres, il tend la verge pour se faire battre Mais bon, je ne m'appelle pas non plus Onfray, et la psychanalyse est utile pour les gens au mal-être latent, pas pour les cas psychiatriques.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Quand un psychanalyste te reçoit avec la poche de sa chemise débordant de billet et te fait sortir au bout de 5 minutes en t'en ayant extorqué deux autres



T'as du confondre avec un Lap-Dance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je te conseille donc la lecture de Freud, Lacan, Searles, Dolto et tant d'autres qui savent de quoi ils parlent, tu verras, c'est plus instructif que les articles alakon de Science et Vie... (et dieu sait qu'ils en écrivent sur tous les sujets. Mais il faut bien vendre du papier aux gogos)



L'article en question était signé d'un journaliste et d'un psychiatre, chef de service à l'APHP, si je peux admettre que le journaliste (journaliste scientifique spécialisé en médecine, dont les écrits son reconnus comme fiables par la profession) peut ne pas maitriser complètement le sujet, le co-signataire qu'il s'était adjoint, lui, me parait en connaître infiniment plus que toi dans ce domaine 

Quant à lire Freud, Lacan et les autres, ça ne sert à rien, puisque selon eux, remettre en question la psychanalyse ne fait que démontrer qu'on n'est pas sain d'esprit.

Si tu veux te documenter sur la psychanalyse, ce ne sont pas les &#339;uvres des psychanalystes qui pourront t'éclairer, ils sont comme les homéopathes (là, je ne parle pas de ceux "de quartier", mais bien ceux qui dirigent les laboratoires, et se font des "choses de la vie" en or en te vendant du sucre au prix du diamant taillé), quiconque les critique n'est pas sain d'esprit, donc, il n'aborderont jamais leur sujet de manière scientifique, vu qu'ils n'acceptent d'examiner que le "pour", et rejettent le "contre" en bloc sans aucun autre argument que la soit-disante insanité de la critique.


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab invoquer Dolto :afraid:  . T'aime toujours les fessées ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ils n'acceptent d'examiner que le "pour", et rejettent le "contre" en bloc sans aucun autre argument que l'insanité de la critique.



Et bien sûr, tu as lu de nombreux ouvrages en dehors de Science-et-Vie pour te faire ton avis. Ou alors il y avait un super article dessus dans Notre Temps et dans TéléStar ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Fab'Fab invoquer Dolto :afraid:  . T'aime toujours les fessées ?



Entre ce qu'on lit de Dolto et ce que nombre de personnes croient connaître de Dolto, il y a un monde...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et bien sûr, tu as lu de nombreux ouvrages en dehors de Science-et-Vie pour te faire ton avis. Ou alors il y avait un super article dessus dans Notre Temps et dans TéléStar ?



Je ne lis ni "Notre temps" ni "Télé Star", en dehors de Science et Vie, la seule autre revue à laquelle j'ai souscrit un abonnement, ce sont les "Courriers du CNRS", ça remonte au temps où mon père y travaillait (au CNRS, pas à la revue), autre publication destinée à répandre la prose de journalistes incapables en mal de copie, je suppose


----------



## Le docteur (12 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Là, nan, "chiatre", pas "cologue", parce qu'un psychiatre, au moins, il a fait des études, il est médecin, un psychologue, il a "peut-être" fait des études, mais j'ai la nette impression que nombre d'entre eux sont simplement "auto-proclamés" (le titre n'est protégé, en France, que depuis 1985, avant, il suffisait de mettre une plaque sur sa porte pour le devenir, et tous les "auto-proclamés" n'ont pas encore pris leur retraite) !
> 
> Ou alors, il faut leur demander leur diplôme, et là, on risque bien de s'apercevoir que peu sont du niveau doctorat (et ceux qui le sont ne sont pas "psychologue", mais "docteur en psychologie") !



Théoriquement il n'ont pas le droit de s'appeler psychologue (sans aller jusqu'à un doctorat, le détenteur d'un DESS et d'un cursus un peu professionnalisant  peut légitimement se présenter comme psychologue). Ce sont les fameux "thérapeutes" qui ont tellement couler d'encre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Demande à ma femme ce qu'elle pense des psychiatres .... Durant 6 ans on l'a empoisonnée à petit feu à coups de neuroleptiques sans jamais l'avertir des effets induits qui sont peut être irréversibles à présent....
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de généraliser mais trouver un psychiatre qui, maintenant, va avoir les c...... de reconnaître qu'un de ses confrères a "dérapé", c'est quasiment mission impossible !
> 
> Et pendant ce temps là elle déguste grave pour avoir fait confiance aveuglément !



Oui, on pourrait parler des malheureux qui sont passé par les "sismothérapie" et des consultations de 5 minutes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben alors, les psychiatres belges, c'est comme les psychologues français ? Diplomés de la fac de "Pochette surprise" ?
> 
> Remarque, on n'a pas encore évoqué les pires : les psychanalystes, alors, eux, c'est le pompon : si tu penses du mal de la psychanalyse, alors c'est que tu souffres d'une grave névrose et que tu as besoin de te faire psychanalyser !
> 
> Cela dit, en ce qui me concerne, c'est un psychiatre (non ! Un ami psychiatre ) qui m'a bien recommandé de me tenir loin des benzo-diazépines !



Moui... Apparemment ce sont bien des chiatres dont parle Le Big ... Grands fournisseurs de merdes devant l'éternel, c'est comme tout selon Didier Super : "y'en a des biens", mais franchement ils sont par leur formation des fournisseurs de pilules...

Je ne serais pas aussi dur que toi envers les chanalystes : certains sont "psychologues" dans le sens courant du terme et je suis pas sûr que ce soit une fumisterie. 
J'ai juste quelques doutes.
Ce qui me dérange, c'est la durée moyenne d'une analyse (sept ou dix ans, déjà?), plus le fait que c'est un gros lobby qui fait sa propre loi, en France.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------




fab'fab a dit:


> t'as du confondre avec un lap-dance...





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à lire Freud, Lacan et les autres, ça ne sert à rien, puisque selon eux, remettre en question la psychanalyse ne fait que démontrer qu'on n'est pas sain d'esprit.


Cépafo ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Fab'Fab invoquer Dolto :afraid:  . T'aime toujours les fessées ?



Ou pire : 






Oui, je sais, c'est un coup bas...


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2012)

Il est où le smiley du mec qui baille ?


Ah, voilà : :sleep:


Et puis, j'en remets un petit coup, tiens : :sleep:


----------



## inkclub (12 Novembre 2012)

il est pas normal, il est gentil

Le premier prix de la gentillesse en politique lancé par le magazine Psychologie a été décerné ce soir au président François Hollande par un jury de journalistes politiques. Ce prix a été lancé à l'occasion de la "journée de la gentillesse" fixée demain.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> il est pas normal, il est gentil
> 
> Le premier prix de la gentillesse en politique lancé par le magazine Psychologie a été décerné ce soir au président François Hollande par un jury de journalistes politiques. Ce prix a été lancé à l'occasion de la "journée de la gentillesse" fixée demain.



C'est vrai, écouter les sanglots des pôoov patrons pigeons puis aujourd'hui des pôooov médecins des hôpitaux, il y a de la mère Theresa dans ce gars-là.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> il est pas normal, il est gentil
> 
> Le premier prix de la gentillesse en politique lancé par le magazine Psychologie a été décerné ce soir au président François Hollande par un jury de journalistes politiques. Ce prix a été lancé à l'occasion de la "journée de la gentillesse" fixée demain.



En même temps "Psychologies magazine", c'est un peu comme son pendant "Philosophie", c'est gentil aussi ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> C'est vrai, écouter les sanglots des pôoov patrons pigeons puis aujourd'hui des pôooov médecins des hôpitaux, il y a de la mère Theresa dans ce gars-là.



Je l'avais jamais réalisé, mais c'est vrai ce que tu dis là. Si le soc' dém' déchargent les pauv' nentrepreneurs au frais du contribuable depuis 83, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont vendus, c'est parce qu'ils sont gentils...
Leur gentillesse nous perdra ...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est vrai, écouter les sanglots des pôoov patrons pigeons puis aujourd'hui des pôooov médecins des hôpitaux, il y a de la mère Theresa dans ce gars-là.


Au passage il ne s'agit pas des médecins de hôpitaux mais des médecins libéraux et entre autres des cliniques privées.
Et voilà ce qu'en pensent certains syndicats de médecins des hôpitaux dont je fais partie.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au passage il ne s'agit pas des médecins de hôpitaux mais des médecins libéraux et entre autres des cliniques privées.
> Et voilà ce qu'en pensent certains syndicats de médecins des hôpitaux dont je fais partie.



Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris en lisant le Parisien ce WE rose
Dans les moyennes de revenus les anesthésistes émargeaient à 15000 mensuel en première place et les chirurgiens à 8000 en quatrième place... Surprenant, ou alors y a un loup.
Moyenne nationale.
Loin de moi l'idée que les anesthésistes soient trop payé...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2012)

Ils parlaient probablement des Anesthésistes des cliniques privées. Dans ce cas j'ignore si c'est vrai ou pas mais ça doit être de cet ordre là.
A l'hôpital après 15 ans d'ancienneté c'est plutôt de l'ordre de 5500 à 6000 Euros par mois ce qui n'est pas si mal j'en conviens.
Cela dit il faut reconnaitre que les collègues du privé ont de nombreuses charges qu'il n'y pas en exerçant à l'hôpital. C'est pourquoi des dépassement "mesurés" ne me choquent pas. Le problème c'est que certains ont des dépassements indécents et que ça nuit à l'image de toute la profession qui ne s'en rend même pas compte en allant défiler pour préserver le train de vie de ceux qui se groinfrent.

Pour ce qui est de la différence entre chirurgien et anesthésistes dans le privé c'est pas très compliqué: pendant qu'un chirurgien ne peut opérer qu'un seul patient à la fois, un anesthésiste peut en endormir 2 ou 3 (voir 4...)


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> un anesthésiste peut en endormir 2 ou 3 (voir 4...)



/mode provoc' ON : François H est le plus performant, il en a endormi plusieurs millions.


Oui, je sais : je suis déjà dehors !!!


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode provoc' ON : François H est le plus performant, il en a endormi plusieurs millions.
> 
> 
> Oui, je sais : je suis déjà dehors !!!



/mode provoc' ON aussi

TimeCapsule, sors de ce corps


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2012)

Kate


----------



## inkclub (13 Novembre 2012)

Un banquier licencié après la diffusion d'une vidéo

Un haut cadre de la Barclays à Singapour a insulté des ouvriers chinois. L'un d'eux l'a filmé et envoyé la vidéo à un site participatif.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ils parlaient probablement des Anesthésistes des cliniques privées. Dans ce cas j'ignore si c'est vrai ou pas mais ça doit être de cet ordre là.
> A l'hôpital après 15 ans d'ancienneté c'est plutôt de l'ordre de 5500 à 6000 Euros par mois ce qui n'est pas si mal j'en conviens.
> Cela dit il faut reconnaitre que les collègues du privé ont de nombreuses charges qu'il n'y pas en exerçant à l'hôpital. C'est pourquoi des dépassement "mesurés" ne me choquent pas. Le problème c'est que certains ont des dépassements indécents et que ça nuit à l'image de toute la profession qui ne s'en rend même pas compte en allant défiler pour préserver le train de vie de ceux qui se groinfrent.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la différence entre chirurgien et anesthésistes dans le privé c'est pas très compliqué: pendant qu'un chirurgien ne peut opérer qu'un seul patient à la fois, un anesthésiste peut en endormir 2 ou 3 (voir 4...)



Un article qui analyse assez bien la (les) situations totalement disparates entre les préoccupations de internes et celles de praticiens libéraux et ou on comprend dès le premier paragraphe qu'il ne serait pas étonnant que les internes aient été asticoté par les libéraux pour monter au front à leur place (une grève ça coute cher).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2012)

*Cancer du bitume : un groupe de BTP condamné, une première en France*

Il était plus que temps.


----------



## inkclub (13 Novembre 2012)

encore une histoire belge entre une belle et un milliardaire

Ce mardi soir à 20h15, la RTBF diffuse "La Belle, le Milliardaire et la Discrète", un documentaire mettant en scène le patron de Lagardère et président du conseil d'administration d'EADS ainsi que sa compagne Jade. Un an après la diffusion d'une vidéo controversée le "milliardaire" n'a visiblement pas craint d'être à nouveau tourné en ridicule.


----------



## flotow (13 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> encore une histoire belge entre une belle et un milliardaire
> 
> Ce mardi soir à 20h15, la RTBF diffuse "La Belle, le Milliardaire et la Discrète", un documentaire mettant en scène le patron de Lagardère et président du conseil d'administration d'EADS ainsi que sa compagne Jade. Un an après la diffusion d'une vidéo controversée le "milliardaire" n'a visiblement pas craint d'être à nouveau tourné en ridicule.


Vivement un épisode sur la chasse au Kangourou


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2012)

Vote des étrangers : Hollande repousse sa promesse à plus tard.

:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Vote des étrangers : Hollande repousse sa promesse à plus tard.
> 
> :sleep:



Ne confondons pas "autour et alentours", il ne repousse pas la "tenue de cet élément de son programme" parce qu'il a changé d'avis, mais parce qu'en l'état, il n'a pas les moyens de faire passer le texte. Via le congrès, il n'a pas la majorité requise, et via referendum, tout donne à penser que le "non" l'emporterait avec une très large majorité dans l'état actuel des choses, il se donne donc le temps d'améliorer la situation pour avoir une chance que la réforme passe. S'il se fait "toquer" une première fois là dessus, il n'y aura pas de seconde fois sous son mandat, même s'il est ré-élu dans 4 ans et demi.


----------



## inkclub (14 Novembre 2012)

et les gagnants à l'euro millions sont Amazon France,  Google France, Apple France et Microsoft France
 
La boucle est quasi bouclée. Parmi les grands noms américains de la high-tech et du web, BFM a publié ces dernières semaines les impôts sur les bénéfices payés par leurs filiales françaises. Au final, nous obtenons donc par ordre croissant 3,3 millions d'euros pour Amazon France, 5 millions pour Google France, 6,7 millions pour Apple France et 21,7 millions pour Microsoft France.


À elles quatre, ces filiales françaises n'ont donc payé pour leur exercice 2011 que 36,7 millions d'impôts sur les bénéfices, pour un chiffre d'affaires déclaré de quasi 1 milliard d'euros (998 millions) et un chiffre d'affaires estimé entre 8,08 milliards d'euros en valeur basse et 9,03 milliards d'euros en valeur haute.


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2012)

PLus ça va, plus c'est scandaleux, aberrant... énorme.


----------



## jugnin (14 Novembre 2012)

Vous avez quà acheter des ordinateurs français, cest votre faute.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> et les gagnants à l'euro millions sont Amazon France,  Google France, Apple France et Microsoft France
> 
> La boucle est quasi bouclée. Parmi les grands noms américains de la high-tech et du web, BFM a publié ces dernières semaines les impôts sur les bénéfices payés par leurs filiales françaises. Au final, nous obtenons donc par ordre croissant 3,3 millions d'euros pour Amazon France, 5 millions pour Google France, 6,7 millions pour Apple France et 21,7 millions pour Microsoft France.
> 
> ...



Une question, sans sous-entendu ou arrière-pensée, uniquement pour savoir comment ça se passe ici : pour les grandes entreprises françaises qui ont des filiales à l'étranger, ces dernières les impôts sur leur CA réel dans le pays où elles exercent ou est-ce qu'elle rapatrient en France ?


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne confondons pas "autour et alentours", il ne repousse pas la "tenue de cet élément de son programme" parce qu'il a changé d'avis, mais parce qu'en l'état, il n'a pas les moyens de faire passer le texte. Via le congrès, il n'a pas la majorité requise, et via referendum, tout donne à penser que le "non" l'emporterait avec une très large majorité dans l'état actuel des choses, il se donne donc le temps d'améliorer la situation pour avoir une chance que la réforme passe. S'il se fait "toquer" une première fois là dessus, il n'y aura pas de seconde fois sous son mandat, même s'il est ré-élu dans 4 ans et demi.



Pour résumer, une loi dont personne ne veut (en tout cas la majorité des français -selon les derniers sondages) qu'on passera en force.
Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo.
Dommage que les lois soient décidées de la sorte


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour résumer, une loi dont personne ne veut (en tout cas la majorité des français -selon les derniers sondages) qu'on passera en force.
> Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo.
> Dommage que les lois soient décidées de la sorte



Bizarrement, ça fait un moment que les sondages donnent le mariage gay largement gagnant dans les sondages (dans les 65% il me semble)... quant à l'homoparentalité, on est presque à 50/50, ça doit être 47 % pour de mémoire. J'ai pas vu le sondage dont tu parles, peut-être ne veulent-ils pas du mariage universel alors ?

Bah justement ça serait bien effectivement des référendums, le mariage gay serait déjà adopté, l'euthanasie aussi et on aurait pas d'ogm dans nos assiettes.


Sinon, après cette magnifique journée de la gentillesse hier, voici un site qui répertorie toutes les journées mondiales. Ce qui est cool, c'est que le 20, c'est celle de l'herpès ! 
Ne pas louper le 19 aussi, c'est la journée des toilettes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors là... tous à la selle ou alors faut les récurer à fond et lancer des offrandes dedans pour satisfaire le dieu des toilettes 
OH dieu des toilettes, faites que mes cacas ne restent jamais coincés et partent dans les limbes de nos égouts 

Marrant, y en a très peu en janvier, puis en juillet/août. L'après fêtes de Noël et les vacances scolaires c'est ça ?


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour résumer, une loi dont personne ne veut (en tout cas la majorité des français -selon les derniers sondages) qu'on passera en force.
> Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo.
> Dommage que les lois soient décidées de la sorte



Personne ne veut, c'est qui?

L'adoption du droit de vote des étrangers est plus compliquée que d'autres lois puisque cela touche à la constitution et doit passer par le congrès. Donc ce que tu dis est à côté de la plaque. Contrairement à d'autres sujets, il est strictement impossible de passer en force puisque qu'il faut une très nette majorité des parlementaires.

Après, peut-être considères tu que les parlementaires n'ont pas de légitimité particulière. Si c'est le cas, ce n'est en rien spécifique au sujet du droit de vote pour les étrangers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Une question, sans sous-entendu ou arrière-pensée, uniquement pour savoir comment ça se passe ici : pour les grandes entreprises françaises qui ont des filiales à l'étranger, ces dernières les impôts sur leur CA réel dans le pays où elles exercent ou est-ce qu'elle rapatrient en France ?



Si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu à propos de Total, elles ont toutes des montages qui leur permettent de ne quasiment rien payer en France, et d'être imposées dans les pays à faible taux d'impôt sur les bénéfices. 

Par contre, pour la TVA, seuls ceux pratiquant la vente par internet peuvent payer la TVA dans le pays du vendeur, et pour le carburant, Total n'a pas encore réussi à mettre au point un système de livraison qui lui permettrait de profiter de cette faille là aussi !


----------



## Le docteur (14 Novembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Cancer du bitume : un groupe de BTP condamné, une première en France*
> 
> Il était plus que temps.


Le problème, avec les ouvriers, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas la culture du risque ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Bizarrement, ça fait un moment que les sondages donnent le mariage gay largement gagnant dans les sondages (dans les 65% il me semble)... quant à l'homoparentalité, on est presque à 50/50, ça doit être 47 % pour de mémoire. J'ai pas vu le sondage dont tu parles, peut-être ne veulent-ils pas du mariage universel alors ?
> 
> Bah justement ça serait bien effectivement des référendums, le mariage gay serait déjà adopté, l'euthanasie aussi et on aurait pas d'ogm dans nos assiettes.
> 
> ...


Je ne me lasserai pas de répéter que les gays font preuve (du moins ceux qui réclament le mariage gay) d'un solide conformisme. Je comprends qu'ils aient envie de reconnaissance, mais faut-il permettre à cette institution douteuse qu'est le mariage de persister en le repeignant en rose ?
Encore une fois : réclamez les mêmes droits pour les couples non mariés, bordel! Soyez progressistes ! Le mariage pue la religiosité et le familialisme, aidez tous les couples qui en ont marre de se faire traiter de "concubins" à se débarasser de ce reliquat d'Ancien Régime...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Une question, sans sous-entendu ou arrière-pensée, uniquement pour savoir comment ça se passe ici : pour les grandes entreprises françaises qui ont des filiales à l'étranger, ces dernières les impôts sur leur CA réel dans le pays où elles exercent ou est-ce qu'elle rapatrient en France ?



M'étant occupé de la filiale belge d'une entreprise française, je peux dire que les prix de cession maison-mère/filiale était calculés de façon à ce que la masse imposable localement soit la plus réduite possible - les bénéfices étaient donc rapatriés en France directement au niveau de l'exploitation et non pas par le biais de dividendes - bien entendu, il s'agit-là d'un cas particulier et non d'une généralité.


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne me lasserai pas de répéter que les gays font preuve (du moins ceux qui réclament le mariage gay) d'un solide conformisme. Je comprends qu'ils aient envie de reconnaissance, mais faut-il permettre à cette institution douteuse qu'est le mariage de persister en le repeignant en rose ?
> Encore une fois : réclamez les mêmes droits pour les couples non mariés, bordel! Soyez progressistes ! Le mariage pue la religiosité et le familialisme, aidez tous les couples qui en ont marre de se faire traiter de "concubins" à se débarasser de ce reliquat d'Ancien Régime...



C'est vrai, un pacs+ ou n'importe quel autre dénomination, pour une union qui les protègeraient aussi bien que le mariage et ça serait réglé. Déjà le fait qu'il n'y ait plus le mot "mariage" ferait en sorte que les plus cons arrêtent de nous bassiner avec les fondements bafoués de cette institution si on l'étendait au pédés et aux gouines.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Novembre 2012)

Exact.
Il faut supporter leurs conneries sur l'institution sacrée du mariage (un homme et une femme, pour avoir des nenfants) qui dégouline dans toutes les pages des journaux en ce moment...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> (un homme et une femme, pour avoir des nenfants)



Il,y a une autre façon ?


Note bien que je me fous totalement du mariage, et des homos de tout bord.


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il,y a une autre façon ?



Adoption, fécondation in vitro :sleep:


----------



## Le docteur (14 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il,y a une autre façon ?
> 
> 
> Note bien que je me fous totalement du mariage, et des homos de tout bord.



Non, ce n'est pas la question, c'est l'inverse : un homme et une femme *parce que* les couples, c'est fait pour avoir des enfants, sinon, c'est contre-nature...

Beurk ...

Jean-Paul II
Jean-Paul II
(complétez la suite pour ceux qui connaissent)...


----------



## patlek (14 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Adoption, fécondation in vitro&#8230; :sleep:




Arrfff.... c' est encore plus compliqué (!!!)


http://www.femmezoom.com/femme-2011-Le_premier_homme_enceint_attend_son_3eme_enfant_pour_2010.xhtml

Mais là, çà devient quazi trop compliqué pour suivre.

En résumé: c' est une femme qui après opération est devenu un homme, mais en fait c' est pas un homme, c' est une femme, mais qui serait un homme...

Et si on va plus loin, comme c' est un homme qui est une femme, en fait; en allant au bout du systeme... elle ... il pourrait s' auto féconder, en couchant avec lui... ou elle... tout seul. (Si j' ai a peu près tout compris, a moins que j' ai raté un épisode (ce qui est tout à fait possible)


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2012)

Ielle va accoucher par le trou des fesses ??  :hein:


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Et si on va plus loin, comme c' est un homme qui est une femme, en fait; en allant au bout du systeme... elle ... il pourrait s' auto féconder, en couchant avec lui... ou elle... tout seul.


Même les escargots ont besoin d'être deux pour procréer


----------



## inkclub (15 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il,y a une autre façon ?
> 
> 
> Note bien que je me fous totalement du mariage, et des homos de tout bord.





Parthénogenèse 

La parthénogenèse est un mode de reproduction indépendant de toute sexualité permettant le développement d'un individu à partir d'un ovule non fécondé


----------



## Le docteur (15 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Arrfff.... c' est encore plus compliqué (!!!)
> 
> 
> http://www.femmezoom.com/femme-2011-Le_premier_homme_enceint_attend_son_3eme_enfant_pour_2010.xhtml
> ...



Là, ça commence à devenir chaud, tout de même. Et non seulement apparemment elle prend des hormones mâles alors qu'elle est enceinte, mais en plus elle tripote un perroquet ...


----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour résumer, une loi dont personne ne veut (en tout cas la majorité des français -selon les derniers sondages) qu'on passera en force.
> Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo.
> *Dommage que les lois soient décidées de la sorte*


Vive la peine de mort ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> Pour résumer, une loi dont personne ne veut (en tout cas la majorité des français -selon les derniers sondages) qu'on passera en force.
> Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo.
> Dommage que les lois soient décidées de la sorte



Pourquoi ? en cette occurrence, on s'en fout de l'opinion de la majorité du parlement ou de celle de la majorité des français, la seule opinion qui compte, c'est celle des individus concernés, tous les autres, ce ne sont pas leurs oignons, de toute façon, de quel droit imposeraient-ils leur façon de vivre "majoritaire" aux minorités ? Ce débat, je trouve qu'il pue grave, si deux individus souhaitent se marier, quels que soient leurs sexes respectifs, c'est leur affaire, pas celle des députés/sénateurs, ni la tienne (sauf si tu es l'un des deux), ni la mienne !

On a déjà eu (et encore, ce passé là reste un peu trop &#8230; Présent) assez de guerres de religions, je ne vois pas en quoi en ajouter une de plus (ben oui, au sens large, c'en est une : "vous devez avoir les même m&#339;urs que la majorité ou mourir") fera avancer la civilisation :hein:

C'est dingue, cette propension à vouloir à tout prix décider pour les autres ce qu'ils doivent être et comment ils doivent vivre, à partir du moment où un comportement ne porte préjudice à personne, qui est-on pour décider que "c'est mal, que ça doit-être interdit" ? :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2012)

C'est trop injuste©


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> de quel droit imposeraient-ils leur façon de vivre "majoritaire" aux minorités ?



Et lycée de Versailles ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et lycée de Versailles ;-)



Qu'entends tu par là ? Des homosexuels se seraient-ils opposés au mariage des hétérosexuels ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2012)

Non, pas du tout : je ne parlais pas de ce sujet en particulier, mais du fait de vouloir imposer une idée / loi / ou tout ce que tu veux par la majorité à une minorité. Et inversement. Rien de plus rien de moins.


----------



## ergu (15 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Jean-Paul II
> Jean-Paul II
> (complétez la suite pour ceux qui connaissent)...



On t'enc... ?
Ah non, flûte, ça c'est pour le PSG.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, pas du tout : je ne parlais pas de ce sujet en particulier, mais du fait de vouloir imposer une idée / loi / ou tout ce que tu veux par la majorité à une minorité. Et inversement. Rien de plus rien de moins.



Ah ! Bon, ça, dans l'ensemble, ça se défend, du moins dans beaucoup de cas motivés, certaines minorités ont besoin d'être bridées dans leur créativité, question de salubrité publique (comme, par exemple, la minorité des braqueurs de fourgons blindés au lance roquettes et à la kalashnikov), mais dans le cas précis que j'évoquais, on ne rentre pas dans ce cadre, on est dans un contexte ou une majorité refuse à une minorité le droit à un mode de vie n'apportant aucun trouble à l'ordre public, simplement parce qu'il ne correspond pas à ses canons de la morale et des bonnes murs.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2012)

Dans ton cas précis, quelle est la majorité qui refuse ? Si tu veux parler de l'opinion publique, on s'en fout : ce n'est pas elle qui fait les lois mais le pouvoir législatif.

Sauf erreur de ma part, le mariage étant défini par la loi, il faut une loi pour autoriser le "mariage pour tous" selon la terminologie politiquement correcte. C'est donc la majorité des représentants élus qui fera passer la loi. Comme toutes les lois, sur ce thème particulier ou un autre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2012)

De toutes manières, le "mariage" tel qu'on le connaît aujourd'hui, tant dans l'acception religieuse que civile, est voué à disparaître ...

Dans le passé, se marier était pratiquement un passage obligé pour respecter la religion et la morale et le divorce était une exception rare et condamnée par l'église dans la majorité des cas (un(e) divorcé(e), au même titre qu'un(e) suicidé(e) était pratiquement excommunié(e) !).

On sait ce que ce système a généré comme malheurs et frustrations dans les familles où on était obligé de sauvegarder les apparences à tout prix !

Actuellement, on se marie et on divorce plus vite que son ombre ...... on se marie après 3 mois de vie commune et au moindre problème on divorce dans les 6 mois ! Les mariages et divorces successifs sont devenus une règle de vie et les familles recomposées une manière de vivre et d'afficher qu'on est "dans le coup" !

Un de mes potes vient de se marier pour la 3ième fois ... De ses 2 précédents mariages il a eu 3 enfants ... Sa nouvelle compagne en a 2 de 2 mariages différents et il vient de la mettre enceinte ....:rateau: Mais purée où va t'on ?

Alors, que les homos veuillent se marier et rentrer dans la ronde infernale, grand bien leur fasse ... qu'on les laisse faire, mais qu'ils ne viennent pas se plaindre par après ... on les aura prévenus !:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dans ton cas précis, quelle est la majorité qui refuse ? Si tu veux parler de l'opinion publique, on s'en fout : ce n'est pas elle qui fait les lois mais le pouvoir législatif.
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part, le mariage étant défini par la loi, il faut une loi pour autoriser le "mariage pour tous" selon la terminologie politiquement correcte. C'est donc la majorité des représentants élus qui fera passer la loi. Comme toutes les lois, sur ce thème particulier ou un autre.



Oui, mais là, on n'est pas dans le cadre d'une simple loi, ça nécessite une modification de la constitution, donc, c'est soit les 3/5 de majorité au congrès (Assemblée + Sénat réunis à Versailles), soit la voie référendaire, et comme la majorité des 3/5, FH est certain de ne pas l'avoir, du coup, l'opinion publique, on ne s'en fout plus du tout !



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un de mes potes vient de se marier pour la 3ième fois ... De ses 2 précédents mariages il a eu 3 enfants ... Sa nouvelle compagne en a 2 de 2 mariages différents et il vient de la mettre enceinte ....:rateau: *Mais purée où va t'on ?*



Ça va faire six mômes ! Toi, je ne sais pas, mais sa femme, elle va à la maternité, et lui, aux allocs !


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça va faire six mômes ! Toi, je ne sais pas, mais sa femme, elle va à la maternité, et lui, aux allocs !


Et le contribuable, aux impôts.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Et le contribuable, aux impôts.



Salut Poujade.


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Salut Poujade.


Bonjour Poujade.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> On t'enc... ?
> Ah non, flûte, ça c'est pour le PSG.



Mais non ! Ca rime pas !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h38 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Vive la peine de mort ?!...



Ca, c'est bien la preuve que la démocratie, c'est plus compliqué que "ce qui plaît à la plupart"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h40 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> la seule opinion qui compte, c'est celle des individus concernés, tous les autres, ce ne sont pas leurs oignons


Je t'en prie... :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> C'est trop injuste©


Depuis le temps que je rêvais d'entendre un américain dire : "le lobbying, c'est mal !" il faut que ça soit un mormon... (Mormon quoi, d'ailleurs, j'ai jamais compris)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De toutes manières, le "mariage" tel qu'on le connaît aujourd'hui, tant dans l'acception religieuse que civile, est voué à disparaître ...
> 
> Dans le passé, se marier était pratiquement un passage obligé pour respecter la religion et la morale et le divorce était une exception rare et condamnée par l'église dans la majorité des cas (un(e) divorcé(e), au même titre qu'un(e) suicidé(e) était pratiquement excommunié(e) !).
> 
> ...


Mais le problème, c'est que le mariage marche à donf en pleine mode des familles recomposées. Les gens ne sont pas à une contradiction près, sinon il n'y aurait pas autant de cons.
Les familles décomposées, c'était plus top !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h47 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Et le contribuable, aux impôts.



Oui, surtout le méchant et égoïste célibataire sans enfants...
Ca désolé, mais c'est pas poujadiste !


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2012)

Bon, on va faire une pause, à la 500e page &#8212; pour moi, 1 000e sans doute pour pas mal d&#8217;autre &#8212; le temps pour chacun de se rappeler la thématique de ce fil et se souvenir de l&#8217;existence du comptoir. Non pas que vous vous enflammiez mais vous êtes plus dans le commentaire que dans la revue de presse or l&#8217;esprit de ce fil est plus proche de la seconde.

_see you later alligator(s)_


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2012)

Petit rappel, en Espagne on cadenasse les poubelles tandis qu'en Belgique un bourgmestre force les grandes enseignes à stocker leurs invendus afin de les transmettre aux associations qui viennent en aide aux pauvres.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2012)

INSOLITE - Une Britannique de 41 ans a demandé le divorce après avoir lu le livre érotique à succès «Cinquante nuances de Grey». Son mari refusait de s'adonner aux jeux coquins des protagonistes du best-seller...


----------



## Le docteur (16 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Petit rappel, en Espagne on cadenasse les poubelles tandis qu'en Belgique un bourgmestre force les grandes enseignes à stocker leurs invendus afin de les transmettre aux associations qui viennent en aide aux pauvres.


Allez les belges ! (Juste une phrase, pour manifester mon approbation)...


----------



## Madalvée (16 Novembre 2012)

Du people, de la politique, du sexe


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Le pipole, c'est mal !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2012)

Si la masturbation était illégale


----------



## JPTK (17 Novembre 2012)

Mouai, ça m'a fait sourire, mais dès le départ on se demande pourquoi les femmes ne sont pas concernées, ça aurait été plus drôle je pense


----------



## subsole (17 Novembre 2012)

Je m'en branle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Novembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Si la masturbation était illégale


 ... J'adore ce genre d'humour !!!!!!


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Novembre 2012)

ça m'étonne pas de voir les acteurs du Visiteur du Futur avec Mourier et Poulpe dans une vidéo aussi idiotement drôle ^^


----------



## Le docteur (18 Novembre 2012)

Arme de destruction massive...


----------



## Madalvée (18 Novembre 2012)

Audrey et Arnaud, c'est fini


----------



## Le docteur (18 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Audrey et Arnaud, c'est fini


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Audrey et Arnaud, c'est fini



On s'en fout.


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Audrey et Arnaud, c'est fini



rien a foutre


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Audrey et Arnaud, c'est fini


Qui ?


----------



## Madalvée (18 Novembre 2012)

Ce soir c'est plus serré entre Fillon et Copé qu'entre Pulvar et Montebourg


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Audrey et Arnaud, c'est fini



Il n'était pas assez redressé, ou pas assez productif ??


----------



## Madalvée (18 Novembre 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Il n'était pas assez redressé, ou pas assez productif ??



Bah, il monte toujours mais ne bourre plus, et ça le fout mal en tant que ministre de l'industrie de n'avoir pas pu empêcher une patronne-voyou de délocaliser les machines (Lave-linge, micro-ondes, etc)


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2012)

Oh putain, ça y va les jeux de maux là !! 

N'oubliez pas qu'aujourd'hui, après l'inoubliable et incommensurable journée mondiale de la gentillesse, c'est la journée des toilettes !!  

Si si c'est vrai, je sais pas trop en quoi ça consiste, s'il faut faire des offrandes au dieu des chiottes ou quoi, mais je me dis que si jamais vos toilettes ressemblent à ça, il serait bien que demain vous fassiez un geste pour elles, pour vous, pour nous, peace, merci. (bref c'est comme la journée de la femme mais pour les chiottes !!)

ps : finalement après avoir lu le pourquoi du comment, c'est bcp moins con que la journée de la gentillesse...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> N'oubliez pas qu'aujourd'hui, après l'inoubliable et incommensurable journée mondiale de la gentillesse,
> 
> Si si c'est vrai, je sais pas trop en quoi ça consiste, s'il faut faire des offrandes au dieu des chiottes ou quoi



Moi j'ai fait un gros caca


----------



## inkclub (19 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Audrey et Arnaud, c'est fini




1 étoile est tombée, 1 autre s'est jailbreakée


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2012)

Alors pour l'UMP, Fillon ou Copé ? À les en croire, l'UMP va avoir deux présidents !


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors pour l'UMP, Fillon ou Copé ? À les en croire, l'UMP va avoir deux présidents !


Et les dessins de presse et photomontages pleuvent sur le mode "deux papas pour l'UMP"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Et les dessins de presse et photomontages pleuvent sur le mode "deux papas pour l'UMP"...



A moins qu'on se retrouve au final avec deux UMP : l'*U*nion pour le *M*aintient de la *P*auvreté de Copé, et "*U*niquement la *M*isère pour les *P*auvres" de Fillon ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2012)

Excellent article de terra eco sur l'obsolescence programmée, très bon résumé, en gros à vouloir tout le moins cher possible, il est évident qu'elle est inévitable et qu'hormis de très rares cas, ce n'est pas un complot ourdi dans l'ombre par les constructeurs et aussi, le consommateur a largement sa part de responsabilité.

J'étais carrément POUR un étiquetage sur la durée des vies des produits, comme ça au moins on était prévenu prévenu, mais impossible pour les constructeurs d'avouer que leurs produits ont une durée de vie quasi égale à la garantie. La prochaine tendance devrait donc être le retour au produit brandt "construit pour durer", ça serait pas mal car la planète en a besoin et je suis sûr que l'économie pourrait également parfaitement s'en accommoder et ça commence déjà tout doucement.

Je me posais d'ailleurs la question y a pas longtemps avec les imprimantes, l'exemple parfait de l'obsolescence "pourquoi bordel y a pas un constructeur qui se met sur le marché en proposant des produits presque 2 fois plus chers mais durables et surtout réparables ??". Pour sûr qu'il ferait un carton !!

Evidemment il y aura aussi bcp de marketing et de leurres, faudra faire la part des choses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2012)

Les fabricants d'imprimante, c'est avec les consommables qu'il font leur beurre.

Alors, que l'imprimante qu'ils vendent dure 1 an, 2 ans ou plus n'a aucune importance car on aura toujours besoin de consommables.

Il vaut mieux donc pour eux pousser le consommateur à utiliser leurs consommables plutôt que ceux de marque autre plutôt que de vendre des imprimantes qui durent longtemps.


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2012)

Bah oui on connaît la logique depuis le temps, mais justement, au milieu de ce merdier, s'il y avait un nouveau qui faisait autrement, c'est évident qu'il ferait suffisamment son trou pour bien gagner sa vie.

Après les cartouches constructeurs, c'est de la couille, ma canon (le moins pire je trouve) pixma ip 4300 a déjà 5 ans (un miracle) et j'utilise seulement des cartouches génériques ldlc, si je débouche légèrement les buses une fois par mois, c'est tout le bout du monde.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Novembre 2012)

Y'a pas que les imprimantes qui sont concernées

Chez carrouf on vous remboursait votre cafetière Tassimo, +/- 100, hier (ou samedi:rose

Comme les doses de café vendues pour cette machine portent le prix du café au prix de l'or ils ne risquent pas de grosses pertes financières

Perso j'aime bien ma cafetière italienne


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2012)

surtout les fameuses cafetières il y en a plein sur leboncoin


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2012)

La femme est un homme comme les autres


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La femme est un homme comme les autres



Visiblement, elle n'a pas apprécié qu'on examine son sac !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a pas que les imprimantes qui sont concernées
> 
> Chez carrouf on vous remboursait votre cafetière Tassimo, +/- 100, hier (ou samedi:rose
> 
> ...



Perso, j'aime bien ma Tassimo.


----------



## aCLR (19 Novembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Perso, j'aime bien ma Tassimo.



T'as pris la bosch ?


----------



## Madalvée (19 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a pas que les imprimantes qui sont concernées
> 
> Chez carrouf on vous remboursait votre cafetière Tassimo, +/- 100, hier (ou samedi:rose
> 
> ...



J'ai la même à la maison. Garanti 100% sans Jus de chaussette.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a pas que les imprimantes qui sont concernées
> 
> Chez carrouf on vous remboursait votre cafetière Tassimo, +/- 100, hier (ou samedi:rose
> 
> ...



En même temps, peut-on parler de cafetière (ou de café) avec la solde dont tu parles ?
Déjà davantage avec la cafetière italienne (reste le problème de l'alu).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> La femme est un homme comme les autres



Ah les enculés ! Euh ! pardon ...:rose:


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Déjà davantage avec la cafetière italienne (reste le problème de l'alu).



Et voilà, vive ma cafetière à piston, garantie sans alu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> T'as pris la bosch ?



Oui, c'est une Bosch.


----------



## inkclub (19 Novembre 2012)

Nîmes: un colis radioactif perdu


Un colis contenant du fluor radioactif à usage médical et destiné à un hôpital a été égaré lundi sur le périphérique de Nîmes. Le colis, une caisse métallique de 28 cm de haut et 20 cm de côté contient du fluor radioactif, dangereux pour la santé s'il est manipulé hors du protocole médical.

*
Cette caisse est tombée du camion de livraison au niveau d'un rond  point, a précisé la préfecture qui appelle les personne qui trouverait  le colis radioactif à ne pas chercher à l'ouvrir et à contacter les  pompiers par le 18.*


----------



## jugnin (20 Novembre 2012)

Javoue quon croise de plus en plus de pick-up de La Poste dont les chargements sont pas sanglés.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Nîmes: un colis radioactif perdu
> 
> 
> Un colis contenant du fluor radioactif à usage médical et destiné à un hôpital a été égaré lundi sur le périphérique de Nîmes. Le colis, une caisse métallique de 28 cm de haut et 20 cm de côté contient du fluor radioactif, dangereux pour la santé s'il est manipulé hors du protocole médical.
> ...


Avec un peu de chance, c'est un torero qui l'a récupéré et qui l'a pris pour une nouvelle génération de boisson énergisante...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2012)

*z'avez pas vu mon os*


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2012)

Un jour ce sont les chinois qui viendront nous manger


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas loin du Capitole à la roche Tarpéienne


----------



## inkclub (21 Novembre 2012)

and the winner is : alain juppé


cool un épisode bonus


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2012)

Ah bah oui alors, l'ump avait oublié le vote des bronzés, comme c'est incongru ! Du coup Fillon est victorieux apparemment. Dommage, Copé n'avait aucune chance en 2017, Fillon par contre... enfin bon vu la gauche qu'on se coltine pour l'instant...

EDIT : *TOASTED !! *


----------



## inkclub (21 Novembre 2012)

une bonne nouvelle d'arabie saoudite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> une bonne nouvelle d'arabie saoudite



 ... Stupéfiant, grotesque et indigne !


----------



## rizoto (21 Novembre 2012)

Je me pose souvent la question:
Comment en est-on arrivé là?


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2012)

Ouf ça va, Hollande a retiré l'expression "liberté de conscience" :-/

Sinon, il devrait faire pareil pour toutes les lois, au hasard les 35h ou la peine de mort, au choix quoi, du grand n'importe quoi !!!!!!!!!!!!! :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2012)

En tout cas, si certains doutaient encore, il me parait maintenant clairement établi que ce sont bien leurs ambitions personnelles qui guident leurs actions, et non l'intérêt de leur parti, de ses adhérents, et encore moins celui des français !


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2012)

Gaza : Netanyahou a-t-il torpillé un possible accord avec le Hamas ?



> Le gouvernement israélien a-t-il saboté un plan de cessez-le-feu dit de « long terme » avec le Hamas, et qui aurait concerné toute la bande de Gaza ? Lassassinat ciblé du chef militaire du Hamas, Ahmed Jabari, prélude la semaine dernière à la nouvelle guerre de Gaza, a-t-il été le moyen de tuer dans luf des négociations qui étaient sur le point daboutir ? Cest ce que laisse entendre, dans une tribune au New York Times (tribune à lire ici), un négociateur israélien qui dévoile le contenu de ce projet d'accord : il venait dêtre transmis à Ahmed Jabari, quelques heures avant son assassinat par un missile tiré depuis un drone de larmée israélienne.


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, si certains doutaient encore, il me parait maintenant clairement établi que ce sont bien leurs ambitions personnelles qui guident leurs actions, et non l'intérêt de leur parti, de ses adhérents, et encore moins celui des français !



Gné ? 
Ambition personnelle de quoi de qui ? Parce que là, je ne sais pas qui il satisfait ou impressionne et à faire la girouette comme ça, il en devient ridicule.

C'est pas le sentiment que j'ai, plutôt que le monde est dirigé par les 300 familles les plus riches et les 500 entreprises les plus grosses, qui que ce soit aux manettes, ça change que dalle maintenant c'est sûr et je vais vite rejoindre le camp des votes blanc je crois. Y a juste des mesurettes qui diffèrent, le vernis est plus rose mais le fond est le même, on sert la soupe aux puissants, on ne change rien au fonctionnement du système, on y touche pas, trop compliqué, trop dangereux, on a peur que ça nous pète à la gueule, une politique sans couilles quoi.

Le nouveau slogan, c'est la compétitivité, avec ça on va en bouffer de la rigueur, des pleins seaux !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Gné ?
> Ambition personnelle de quoi de qui ? Parce que là, je ne sais pas qui il satisfait ou impressionne et à faire la girouette comme ça, il en devient ridicule.



On parle des individus, là, pas de politique, ambition personnelle d'au moins un des deux protagonistes (mais probablement de l'autre aussi, même si ça se voit un peu moins), qui tient absolument à devenir "le chef" !

Cela dit, ce n'est pas à ton post à toi, que je répondais, hein, mais à ceux qui traitent du "psychodrame UMP" (au cas où il y aurait confusion) !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2012)

En danger, la Quadrature du Net appelle au soutien citoyen.


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2012)

Faudrait peut-être qu'ils rappellent plus souvent qu'ACTA ne concerne pas seulement le web mais aussi toutes les contrefaçons. Un des buts clairement affiché par exemple, c'est de mettre un terme aux médicaments génériques, ce qui serait catastrophique. La propagande a d'ailleurs déjà commencé, depuis la signature d'ACTA en février 2012, on a jamais vu autant d'article qui remettaient en cause, comme par enchantement, le fait que les génériques ne soient pas aussi identiques que cela, des articles aberrants d'ailleurs.


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2012)

En tout cas la politique, ça rapporte même à l'école
500 000 roros par an pour...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2012)

http://www.rts.ch/info/regions/vala...er-d-aletsch-proviennent-de-trois-freres.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2012)

*avec de l'eau plate ou à bulles ?* :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2012)

Sarkozy victime d'une confusion entre Bettencourt et Betancourt, selon son avocat.

5 heures d'audition pour parler d'un problème d'homonymie ?? Nan mais là on a jamais vu aussi ENORME !!   :sleep:
S'il avait été convoqué par le juge Méchant, ça n'aurait pas été la même !!


----------



## inkclub (23 Novembre 2012)

Bletchley park

version originale


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2012)

Des comptes, décomptes


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Novembre 2012)

http://news.autoplus.fr/news/1461174/Design-Insolite-Apple-iCar-iGo
A la vitesse où déboulent les nouveaux iMacs et futurs MacPro, l'iCar, hein


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2012)

Mariage gay, adoption, etc.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2012)

En attendant de pouvoir jouir sans entrave.

Quoique...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> En attendant de pouvoir jouir sans entrave.
> 
> Quoique...



effectivement quoique... encore un médoc qui rend plus malade qu'autre chose...


Par contre ici un réacteur nucléaire chez lui


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> effectivement quoique... encore un médoc qui rend plus malade qu'autre chose...
> 
> 
> Par contre ici un réacteur nucléaire chez lui



j'ai des doutes sur le site  en question


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> effectivement quoique... encore un médoc qui rend plus malade qu'autre chose...



Remarque que tous les médocs peuvent rendre malade, même ceux là, si on abuse !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> effectivement quoique... encore un médoc qui rend plus malade qu'autre chose...
> 
> 
> Par contre ici un réacteur nucléaire chez lui





macinside a dit:


> j'ai des doutes sur le site  en question



je crois que si c'est possible il y a un prix Nobel de physique français l'an prochain et on en parle aux JT ce soir...
Quand il coupe le jus, la vitesse à laquelle s'arrête la réaction... mmmmmmhhh 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque que tous les médocs peuvent rendre malade, même ceux là !



Le Médoc ne rend jamais malade 
Mais c'est vrai qu'au bout de 2 ou 3 bouteilles on peut être un peu pompette


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le Médoc ne rend jamais malade
> Mais c'est vrai qu'au bout de 2 ou 3 bouteilles on peut être un peu pompette



Ça, c'est toi qui le dit, mais à mon avis, à deux ou trois bouteilles par repas, au bout de cinq ou dix ans


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est toi qui le dit, mais à mon avis, à deux ou trois bouteilles par repas, au bout de cinq ou dix ans



non, non, le dimanche uniquement


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Novembre 2012)

héééé pour une fois j'en ai une : 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...forfait-a-plusieurs-centaines-de-clients.html


----------



## Le docteur (25 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> En attendant de pouvoir jouir sans entrave.
> 
> Quoique...


Tiens ! Ils ont encore trouvé une ouverture pour des antidépresseurs reclassés : les Lucky Luke, ce coup-ci... 

Le remède miracle et bio : Ma Dalton

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque que tous les médocs peuvent rendre malade, même ceux là, si on abuse !


Oui, mais au moins, c'est bon ... Mais pas sûr que ça marche pour l'éjaculation précoce.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> héééé pour une fois j'en ai une :
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...forfait-a-plusieurs-centaines-de-clients.html



Le Monde annonce "SFR réclame 10 000 &#8364; de hors forfait à ses clients", la pub qui apparait sur la page en question  :




Mais jusqu'où s'arreteront-ils ?


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Novembre 2012)

Une maison au milieu d'une artère routière  en construction, à Wenling, ville de la côte est de la Chine, le 22  novembre. Tous les riverains sont partis, mais un vieil homme, jugeant  le prix proposé pour le rachat de son bien insuffisant, refuse de  quitter les lieux. D'où cette situation ubuesque. (AP/SIPA)


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2012)

Je l'ai vu cette nuit cette photo !


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Je l'ai vu cette nuit cette photo !



Oui moi aussi j'ai regardé les 109 photos ...  C'est la mieux. Le poteau électrique sur la photo ... pas mal non plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> zolie maison



C'est ce qui est prévu à Nantes


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2012)

Suède : vers la neutralité du genre humain&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Suède : vers la neutralité du genre humain&#8230;



La prochaine étape c'est quoi? Couper le zizi des garçons et coudre celui des filles?


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2012)

on s'appel ça circoncision et une hymenoplastie


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> on s'appel ça circoncision



Pas du tout, là, tu confonds l'emballage avec le cadeau !


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2012)

il a pas précisé la partie


----------



## Le docteur (25 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Suède : vers la neutralité du genre humain



La connerie des politiquement corrects n'a pas de limite...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> il a pas précisé la partie



Laisse tomber Mackie: à ce jeux c'est P77 qui a la plus longue.


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> La prochaine étape c'est quoi? Couper le zizi des garçons et coudre celui des filles?



Je crois qu'ils n'iront pas plus loin que la langue !


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Suède : vers la neutralité du genre humain



L' homosexualité pour tous.


----------



## rizoto (25 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> La connerie des politiquement corrects n'a pas de limite...



Tu te trompes, il n'est pas question de faire du "politiquement correct" ici. C'est très sérieux!

Je suis persuadé que des commentaires similaires ont dû être fait quand le droit de vote des femmes a été acquis au début du 20eme siècle.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Novembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu te trompes, il n'est pas question de faire du "politiquement correct" ici. C'est très sérieux!
> 
> Je suis persuadé que des commentaires similaires ont dû être fait quand le droit de vote des femmes a été acquis au début du 20eme siècle.



Franchement, je ne vois pas le rapport. Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir deux genres est une discrimination. Non seulement c'est du politiquement correct, mais c'est de la diversion pour éviter de vrais changements politiques, sans doute (c'est la mode). Comme le mariage gay. L'égalité des droits, c'est une chose, et le minimum, c'est qu'on donne déjà des droits aux couples non mariés,  mais là on a a jeté un os pour que les cacatos s'excitent comme des malades et que les autres s'occupent à leur répondre plutôt que s'occuper de la politique de droite faite par un gouvernement "de gauche".

Désolé pour la bafouille...


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Franchement, je ne vois pas le rapport. Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir deux genres est une discrimination. Non seulement c'est du politiquement correct, mais c'est de la diversion pour éviter de vrais changements politiques, sans doute (c'est la mode). Comme le mariage gay. L'égalité des droits, c'est une chose, et le minimum, c'est qu'on donne déjà des droits aux couples non mariés,  mais là on a a jeté un os pour que les cacatos s'excitent comme des malades et que les autres s'occupent à leur répondre plutôt que s'occuper de la politique de droite faite par un gouvernement "de gauche".
> 
> Désolé pour la bafouille...



Oula
- Les couples non mariés on des droits, moins, mais c'est eux qui ont choisis. Et le principe c'est la liberté matrimoniale, donc avoir le choix de se marier ou non, choix que n'avaient pas les gays. C'est plutôt logique que les conservateurs et religieux soient contre, il fallait s'y attendre.
- C'est pas une diversion dans le sens où le droit est en retard comparé à la situation de fait (voir les problèmes des couples homosexuels qui adoptent en tant que célibataire) 
- Dire que la gauche fait une politique de droite, c'est quand on s'intéresse pas à la politique, ni au fond. Parce que indéniablement il y a des différences, rien que sur la redistribution des richesses, qui est quand même la base. Et les choses importantes comme tu dis, tout le monde s'en cogne (PLF 2013 par exemple) et c'est un peu la faute de la gauche, ou de la presse. Le groupe "les pigeons" ils ont bien profité du manque d'information, parce qu'ils ont dit que de la merde, et c'est passé, avec des schémas totalement faux, et une connaissance proche de 0 du droit fiscal.


----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2012)

Les gogos de l'égo


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Franchement, je ne vois pas le rapport. Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'avoir deux genres est une discrimination. Non seulement c'est du politiquement correct, mais c'est de la diversion pour éviter de vrais changements politiques, sans doute (c'est la mode). Comme le mariage gay. L'égalité des droits, c'est une chose, et le minimum, c'est qu'on donne déjà des droits aux couples non mariés,  mais là on a a jeté un os pour que les cacatos s'excitent comme des malades et que les autres s'occupent à leur répondre plutôt que s'occuper de la politique de droite faite par un gouvernement "de gauche".
> 
> Désolé pour la bafouille...




J'ai fait cette comparaison car je ne pense pas que le droit de vote des femmes etait quelques choses d'evident pour la gent masculine au debut du 20eme en France.

* Or*, le rapport est très simple: Aujourd'hui être une femme est un facteur discriminant dans la sphere familiale (tache menagere, gestion des enfants malades par exemple), en entreprise (acces a l'emploi, salaire, acces aux postes de directions, etc...), ou par exemple en sport (Qui en france suit le foot feminin...) ou navrant en politique (Cecile Duflot et sa robe huée a lassemblée)

Il n'est pas vraiment question de supprimer les genres mais de réduire leur impacts sur la vie de gens. 

Des études montrent que les parents et les professeurs ne s'adressent pas de la même manière aux garçons et aux filles. 

On dit rarement a un petit garçon qu'il est joli et inversement a une petite fille qu'elle est forte. autre exemple parmi tant d'autres, on achète rarement un mini fer a repasser rose pour un garçon ou un circuit électrique a une fille. 

En gros, s'il on veut que légalité homme/femme de la future génération soit plus juste, il faut permettre a chacun de sépanouir non pas en fonction de son genre (et donc de se qu'admet implicitement la société) mais de ses propres facultés et envies. Et ça commence a l'ecole!


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Et ça commence a l'ecole!



... Et dans la tête des parents...




rizoto a dit:


> *Hors*, le rapport est très simple



Je me permets : _mais ou et donc *or* ni car_  sont des conjonctions de coordination, CE1 il me semble


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2012)

Révolution : les anti-baclofène deviennent les Pro-Baclo !

Et ça ne fait que commencer


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2012)

Une actu amusante ou pas, c'est selon...


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2012)

Tout est foutu.


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Une actu amusante ou pas, c'est selon...


Ca prouve seulement, s'il en était besoin, qu'il n'y a pas de relation entre le niveau de connerie et les préférences sexuelles.


tirhum a dit:


> Tout est foutu.


Merdalor !
Qu'allons nous devenir ?


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout est foutu.



ah merde il va finir par être de gauche


----------



## Madalvée (26 Novembre 2012)

Troisième victoire éléctorale pour Copé. Un vrai champion.


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2012)

petite vengeance ?


et cinq ans plus tôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Je suis persuadé que des commentaires similaires ont dû être fait quand le droit de vote des femmes a été acquis au début du 20eme siècle.



Tu situe ça quand, le début du 20ème siècle ? 

Nan, j'demande, parce que le droit de vote des femmes a été instauré par le gouvernement provisoire du général de Gaulle fin 1944, et que les premiers scrutins auquel elles ont pu participer étaient les élections municipales du 29 avril 1945, et l'élection de l'assemblée constituante de la 4ème république au mois d'octobre de la même année !


----------



## aCLR (26 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu situe ça quand, le début du 20ème siècle ?
> 
> Nan, j'demande, parce que le droit de vote des femmes a été instauré par le gouvernement provisoire du général de Gaulle fin 1944, et que les premiers scrutins auquel elles ont pu participer étaient les élections municipales du 29 avril 1945, et l'élection de l'assemblée constituante de la 4ème république au mois d'octobre de la même année !


Tu chipotes Pascal ! Rien que pour le 20e siècle y'a eu plusieurs proposition de lois en faveur du droit de vote des femmes chaque fois déboutées par le sénat. Après que rizoto s'emmêle les pinceaux n'enlève rien à son commentaire en faveur de la neutralité du genre humain.


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2012)

je parlais du droit de vote des femmes en suède obtenu en 1919 et qui a probablement fait couler beaucoup d'encre chez les conservateurs !

Mais j'admets ne pas avoir été très clair !


http://www.slate.fr/story/63469/etiquette-bagages-lignes-aeriennes-design


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu situe ça quand, le début du 20ème siècle ?
> 
> Nan, j'demande, parce que le droit de vote des femmes a été instauré par le gouvernement provisoire du général de Gaulle fin 1944, et que les premiers scrutins auquel elles ont pu participer étaient les élections municipales du 29 avril 1945, et l'élection de l'assemblée constituante de la 4ème république au mois d'octobre de la même année !


Ben tout ça c'est dans la première moitié du XX°. Ca peut difficilement être la fin, donc c'est le début


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Merdalor !
> Qu'allons nous devenir ?



Nous allons tous mourir dans d'atroces souffrances.

D'ailleurs la fin du monde c'est dans 1 mois, non ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2012)

*Bon appétit !*


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2012)

C'est bien simple, il a compris qu'avec la vache dans le ventre, il arriverait jamais à monter la pente qu'il escalade à la fin du film.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2012)

*ça va encore faire monter les prix !*


----------



## JPTK (27 Novembre 2012)

«La suppression de l'aide alimentaire, ce serait 49 millions de repas en moins par an»

Ça couterait sinon 1 par personne de financer ça. 1  par européen par an, qui ça dérangerait ? Finançons le nous même et puis voilà.

Elle devait déjà être supprimée l'année dernière mais un ministre s'était bien battu pour que ce ne soit pas pour l'année 2012, ça c'est joué à peu et on savait que ça serait seulement repoussé à 2013 ou 2014 je sais plus (il me semblait que c'était ok pour 2 ans).


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2012)

Trop couuuuuuule !! 

Hongrie : l'extrême droite veut une liste des juifs


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2012)

Roman photo, suite.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Hongrie : l'extrême droite veut une liste des juifs



Et pendant ce temps, la cabale continue. 



> L'Union des étudiants juifs de France (UEJF) a assigné en justice Twitter. Elle veut contraindre la plate-forme de micro-blogging à lui communiquer les données permettant d'identifier les auteurs de tweets antisémites ou raciste


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2012)

Venez à Londres, mes amis !


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Novembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Venez à Londres, mes amis !



Comme quoi, il n'y a pas que l'UMP qui fait rire


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Comme quoi, il n'y a pas que l'UMP qui fait rire



Tous ces politicaillons et toutes ces politiques (droite/gauche) ne me font plus rire, ils m'inquiètent. :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (28 Novembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Venez à Londres, mes amis !



Faut vraiment être anglais pour prendre Montebourg pour un dangereux révolutionnaire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Faut vraiment être anglais pour prendre Montebourg pour un dangereux révolutionnaire...



alors que c'est juste un mec qui brasse du vent, dit tout et son contraire sans complexes...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2012)

Dans le cadre du redressement productif, A. Montebourg investit dans les énergies renouvelables et inépuisables, telles que le brassage d'air


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2012)

qu'on lui plante une éolienne dans le fion, au moins, il produira quelque chose.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> qu'on lui plante une éolienne dans le fion, au moins, il produira quelque chose.



Tu peux également t'en foutre quelques centaines pour arriver à là où il en est à faire ce qu'il a fait. La critique est facile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu peux également t'en foutre quelques centaines pour arriver à là où il en est à faire ce qu'il a fait. La critique est facile.



Arriver à un poste qui n'existe que par son titre et n'est qu'une dissolution en deux d'un seul ministère n'est pas très glorieux. Mais je te laisse seul juge puisque tu as l'air de bien connaître son parcours mais également le mien... :sleep:


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Trop couuuuuuule !!
> 
> Hongrie : l'extrême droite veut une liste des juifs


Et pendant ce temps, la biographie de Raoul Wallenberg gagne le prix August.


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> alors que c'est juste un mec qui brasse du vent, dit tout et son contraire sans complexes...


Ah, encore lui ? Mais il n'est plus président depuis 6 mois !


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arriver à un poste qui n'existe que par son titre et n'est qu'une dissolution en deux d'un seul ministère n'est pas très glorieux. Mais je te laisse seul juge puisque tu as l'air de bien connaître son parcours mais également le mien... :sleep:



C'est pas le cas de chaque ministres nommés de toute manière ? 

Pas besoin de connaitre ton parcours, j'ai peu de chance que tu sois ministre, et peu importe ce que tu fais, je visais uniquement ministre :sleep:

Et tu t'es jamais demandé pourquoi il y avait dissolution ? Non je sais pas bref. J'ai l'impression de lire la presse en te lisant, donc pas intéressant  et pas amusant.

Je te laisse juge de constater que tu critiques sans savoir.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah, encore lui ? Mais il n'est plus président depuis 6 mois !



Qui ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas le cas de chaque ministres nommés de toute manière ?
> 
> Pas besoin de connaitre ton parcours, j'ai peu de chance que tu sois ministre, et peu importe ce que tu fais, je visais uniquement ministre :sleep:
> 
> ...



J'ai rien compris :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai rien compris :rose:


Pas grave pas intéressant :rateau: 

http://www.metrofrance.com/info/tabac-et-si-fumer-rendait-bete/mlkB!BRBfN6fwlFT3o/


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pas grave pas intéressant :rateau:


Ce que tu racontes ? effectivement 


JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.metrofrance.com/info/tabac-et-si-fumer-rendait-bete/mlkB!BRBfN6fwlFT3o/


Doublement non concerné : non seulement je ne fume pas mais en plus je suis con de naissance. Re


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arriver à un poste qui n'existe que par son titre et n'est qu'une dissolution en deux d'un seul ministère n'est pas très glorieux. Mais je te laisse seul juge puisque tu as l'air de bien connaître son parcours mais également le mien... :sleep:



S'il arsselor trop en public, il va finir son redressement derrière les fourneaux.


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce que tu racontes ? effectivement
> 
> Doublement non concerné : non seulement je ne fume pas mais en plus je suis con de naissance. Re



Moi, je ne sais pas si fumer rend bête mais ce que j'ai constaté c'est qu'arrêter de fumer rend souvent intolérant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Moi, je ne sais pas si fumer rend bête mais ce que j'ai constaté c'est qu'arrêter de fumer rend souvent intolérant.



Après, on peut toujours se demander qui est le plus intolérant, des non-fumeurs qui souhaitent garder leurs poumons sains, ou des fumeurs qui tiennent à se réserver le droit d'enfumer les non fumeurs ? 

Imagine un peu si les ivrognes faisaient comme les fumeurs : "moi, je me soule la gueule, donc tous ceux qui sont dans la pièce doivent se bourrer comme moi !" :hein:


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, on peut toujours se demander qui est le plus intolérant, des non-fumeurs qui souhaitent garder leurs poumons sains, ou des fumeurs qui tiennent à se réserver le droit d'enfumer les non fumeurs ?
> 
> Imagine un peu si les ivrognes faisaient comme les fumeurs : "moi, je me soule la gueule, donc tous ceux qui sont dans la pièce doivent se bourrer comme moi !" :hein:



Imagine si tout le monde faisait comme toi : "moi, je réagis à tout quitte à déformer le propos, alors tout le monde doit réagir à tout quitte à déformer le propos"

fatigue fatique


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Imagine si tout le monde faisait comme toi : "moi, je réagis à tout quitte à déformer le propos, alors tout le monde doit réagir à tout quitte à déformer le propos"
> 
> fatigue fatique



Qui, déforme le propos, là ?


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2012)

Les non fumeurs sont des cons de toute façon 
J'avais vu une étude aussi qui disait que manger du carton rendait bête, du sable aussi, tout plein de trucs rigolos à manger


----------



## inkclub (29 Novembre 2012)

LADN du yéti aurait été séquencé


----------



## Fìx (29 Novembre 2012)

Z'ont encore du chemin à faire les merdeux de Marseille !


----------



## patlek (29 Novembre 2012)

Boah... ils se débrouillent.

http://www.leparisien.fr/marseille-...-un-arracheur-de-dents-29-11-2012-2365865.php


----------



## Le docteur (29 Novembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pas grave pas intéressant :rateau:
> 
> http://www.metrofrance.com/info/tabac-et-si-fumer-rendait-bete/mlkB!BRBfN6fwlFT3o/



La lecture de Changeux leur aurait même expliqué pourquoi il y a déclin cognitif (la nicotine bordélise les recepteurs d'acetylcholine et le fumeur doit continuer à fumer pour avoir un cerveau qui fonctionne à peu près normalement).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, on peut toujours se demander qui est le plus intolérant, des non-fumeurs qui souhaitent garder leurs poumons sains, ou des fumeurs qui tiennent à se réserver le droit d'enfumer les non fumeurs ?
> 
> Imagine un peu si les ivrognes faisaient comme les fumeurs : "moi, je me soule la gueule, donc tous ceux qui sont dans la pièce doivent se bourrer comme moi !" :hein:



Imagine si les profs de philo faisait pareil ...
Les mauvaises langues diraient qu'ils le font, et que ça s'appelle un cours de philo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h55 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> LADN du yéti aurait été séquencé





> Des croisements auraient également eu lieu avec des hommes et des femmes.



Je le savais :


----------



## Fìx (30 Novembre 2012)

*Accord financier trouvé entre DSK et Naffissatou Diallo !*

_(50&#8364; la pipe / 100&#8364; l'amour ?  )​_


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> *Accord financier trouvé entre DSK et Naffissatou Diallo !*
> 
> _(50 la pipe / 100 l'amour ?  )​_



Et moi qui pensais qu'il y avait eu un paiement en nature... :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2012)

c'est un coup à 6 millions de dollars quand même !!
j'espère que ça valait la peine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2012)

Votez !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Votez !



à voté


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Votez !



à voté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2012)

:sleep:


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2012)

A voté


----------



## rizoto (30 Novembre 2012)

"Les hommes ont aussi intérêt que les femmes à l'égalité entre les sexes"
_Visiteur :  Qu'en est-il de l'éducation scolaire précoce (maternernelle, primaire et seocondaire) concernant l'égalité des garçons et des filles, de la lutte contre les discriminations sexistes... ?

L'école, dès la maternelle, mais même avant - je rends à la ministre un rapport le 14 décembre sur la socialisation des petits garçons et des petites filles dans les crèches - est un lieu de socialisation, où finalement les filles et les garçons sont en quelque sorte assignés à des rôles prédéterminés et qui les empêchent d'imaginer tout le champ des possibles.

Ils sont coincés dans des rôles. Et à l'école, de surcroît, les enseignants eux-mêmes ont des attentes différenciées pour les filles et les garçons. En gros, dans un cours de maths par exemple, on a constaté que les interactions entre le professeur et les garçons étaient beaucoup plus nombreuses que les interactions entre le professeur et les filles. Et ce qui est grave, c'est que cela débouche sur des métiers extrêmement cloisonnés, puisque près de la moitié des femmes sont cantonnées dans dix filières professionnelles, sur plus de 80. Ce qui est essentiel, c'est de former les professeurs et les élèves._

Cela fait suite un article posté plus haut. 
Tout est dit...


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> ...cela débouche sur des métiers extrêmement cloisonnés, puisque près de la moitié des femmes sont cantonnées dans dix filières professionnelles, sur plus de 80.



Donnons aux femmes la possibilité de travailler plus nombreuses sur les chantiers. Dans les travaux publics, le bâtiment, etc. Par exemple comme maçons ou couvreurs.


----------



## collodion (1 Décembre 2012)

loustic a dit:


> Donnons aux femmes la possibilité de travailler plus nombreuses sur les chantiers. Dans les travaux publics, le bâtiment, etc. Par exemple comme maçons ou couvreurs.



Je connais une ingénieure en BTP qui a terminé sa carrière jeune et s'est reconvertie à cause du machisme ambiant dans le cadre de son travail : les chantiers.


----------



## Madalvée (1 Décembre 2012)

Le jour où les hommes pourront faire le trottoir sans qu'on se foutte de leur gueule on reparlera d'égalité des sexes


----------



## Le docteur (1 Décembre 2012)

La plombière polonaise ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/a...remar120103602/11830488-un-plombier-femme.jpg
> La plombière polonaise ?



Je préfère la plombière sardo-piémontaise !


----------



## fedo (1 Décembre 2012)

ça devait finir ainsi.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Décembre 2012)

Trop de chômage ?
Pourtant, certaines professions assez ouvertes (à tout points de vue) apportent un réel épanouissement professionnel et personnel.
C'est médicalement prouvé.
Mesdames, c'est bien dommage de passer à côté.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2012)

*parle à mon...* :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *parle à mon...* :rateau:



Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai immédiatement pensé à ......







...ça lui apprendra à foutre son nez où il ne faut pas !
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2012)

*La Corée du Nord affirme avoir trouvé une ancienne tanière de licorne*

Après ça, des esprits aigris vont encore prétendre que le régime nord-coréen n'est pas cool !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *La Corée du Nord affirme avoir trouvé une ancienne tanière de licorne*
> 
> Après ça, des esprits aigris vont encore prétendre que le régime nord-coréen n'est pas cool !





> Et durant sa vie, il aurait &#8230; réussi 7 fois un trou en un la première fois qu'il a joué au golf (ses 17 gardes du corps étaient là pour le vérifier).





> La Corée du nord doit tirer un missile longue portée en décembre



Espérons que son héritier ne renouvelle pas l'exploit


----------



## Le docteur (1 Décembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *La Corée du Nord affirme avoir trouvé une ancienne tanière de licorne*
> 
> Après ça, des esprits aigris vont encore prétendre que le régime nord-coréen n'est pas cool !



En même temps, ça fait longtemps qu'on connaît leur attrait pour les contes de fées...


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2012)

Huffingtonpost a dit:
			
		

> Selon l'Etat, Kim Jong Il est né sur le mont Paektu (il est en réalité né en Russie) et les oiseaux ont pleuré à l'occasion de sa mort.
> 
> Et durant sa vie, il aurait aussi inventé le hamburger, écrit 1500 livres en trois ans et aurait réussi 7 fois un trou en un la première fois qu'il a joué au golf (ses 17 gardes du corps étaient là pour le vérifier).


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2012)

*biffler n'est pas jouer...*


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2012)

Perso j'en ris jaune 

Le Campion de l'arnaque à l'Etat est bien protégé 

[YOUTUBE]MZSgyQqwCh8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2012)

C'est une branche de ce qu'on appelle le crime organisé!

EDIT: Tenez vous bien, le mec a une légion d'honneur....


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Perso j'en ris jaune
> 
> Le Campion de l'arnaque à l'Etat est bien protégé
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MZSgyQqwCh8[/YOUTUBE]​



j'ai posé la question au producteur via twitter, je pense que l'on aura jamais d'explication


----------



## Madalvée (2 Décembre 2012)

Ça se passe en France sous un gouvernement de gauche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ça se passe en France sous un gouvernement de gauche



En même temps, je n'ai pu m'empêcher de sourire en lisant ceci : _

Un poste médical avait été installé dans lurgence au QG de la Vache Rit. _


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai posé la question au producteur via twitter, je pense que l'on aura jamais d'explication



C'est tout simplement honteux.

Les employés auraient du saisir les prud'hommes il a eu de la chance le Campion, même les sans papiers peuvent saisir les prud'hommes. Étonnant aussi l'absence du fisc.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Décembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ça se passe en France sous un gouvernement de gauche



Mélanchon est passé ???  Je croyais que c'était Nollande...


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Décembre 2012)

En même temps quand les flics se prennent des molotov...


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> En même temps quand les flics se prennent des molotov...



Toi t'aimes pas le poulet grillé!


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> En même temps quand les flics se prennent des molotov...



Toujours pareil, l'uf ou la poule ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense pas que les 1ères violences soient venus des manifestants...


----------



## Le docteur (2 Décembre 2012)

Dans l'absolu, je suis le premier à me méfier de l'accusation de violences policières (je me rappelle un exemple d'une mauvaise foi hallucinante par des djeunZ à Amiens). Mais là, les flash-ball et les grenades ont fait des blessés graves, apparemment...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2012)

*des enfants de chur, en effet...*


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2012)

Ouai enfin bon, comme toujours, on y est pas, y a probablement des dérives des deux côtés.


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2012)

Des cons, il y en a partout. Mais avant d'accuser les anti NDDL j'aimerai qu'on m'explique l'interêt qu'ils auraient à ce genre d'action.
Je pense plutôt à de braves gens ravis d'avoir un pretexte pour se défouler. Ca me rappelle les manifs à vélo dans Paris dans les années 70, il y avaient toujours une bande de gronazes qui n'étaient la que pour se foutre sur la gueule avec les flics.

[mode provoc]
Et vu l'attitude pasquaesque de notre ministre de l'intérieur depuis le début, je ne serai pas étonné d'apprendre qu'il s'agit d'une manipulation. 
[/mode provoc]


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2012)

et sinon il y a des gens qui explique que la création de cet aéroport est économiquement très intéressant pour la région ? plusieurs milliers d'emplois direct et indirect, et pas seulement un déplacement de l'aéroport de Nantes qui existera toujours mais serai entièrement repris par Airbus ce qui créera aussi de nombreux emplois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> et sinon il y a des gens qui explique que la création de cet aéroport est économiquement très intéressant pour la région



Oui, mais il y en a aussi qui démontrent par A plus B que ce nouvel aéroport n'est qu'un immense gaspillage d'argent, que les emplois créés seront rémunérés par l'argent du contribuable, et non par de quelconques plu-values qui seraient soit disant générées par l'aéroport.

Il existe de par le monde des tas d'aéroports aux infra-structures comparables à celles de celui de Nantes, qui gèrent un trafic jusqu'à 20 fois supérieur à celui qui passe par Nantes pour certains*, ce qui démontre bien que pour tripler ou quadrupler le trafic actuel, il n'y a absolument pas besoin de construire quoi que ce soit, ce qui existe déjà suffit amplement ! 

(*) un exemple précis : l'aéroport de Ph&#339;nix dans l'Arizona, même capacité que Nantes, trafic accueilli : dix fois celui de Nantes, et il ne détient pas le record pour un aéroport de cette taille !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) un exemple précis : l'aéroport de Ph&#339;nix dans l'Arizona, même capacité que Nantes, trafic accueilli : dix fois celui de Nantes, et il ne détient pas le record pour un aéroport de cette taille !



Bon, il semble que je me sois gourré d'aéroport (merci Tucpasquic), ça ne serait pas celui de Ph&#339;nix, faudrait que je retrouve la niouze où j'ai lu ça (c'était sur Slate, il me semble), mais cet aéroport, il existe bien. Peut-être celui de Denver ou de Santa Fé, en tout cas c'était bien celui de la capitale d'un état du sud ouest américain !

EDIT : bon c'était pas Slate, par contre, je pense que c'est Santa Fé !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je te laisse juge de constater que tu critiques sans savoir.


Un peu comme toi en fait...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai immédiatement pensé à ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le seul mec qui quand il fait un cunnilingus peut en même temps de mettre une claque sur les fesses tout en ayant les deux mains sur tes seins...


----------



## Le docteur (3 Décembre 2012)

Mélenchon se met au vert
Bon si je me rappelle bien, c'est la façon dont il parlait de la protection de l'environnement qui m'avait fait refermer son bouquin. En gros c'était clairement l'optique : on protège l'environnement pour protéger nos fesses, moi les bestiaux, c'est pas mon trip.

Il va reprendre le vieux fond de commerce communiste qui consiste à dire qu'ils sont les vrais écologistes parce qu'on ne peut réconcilier l'homme avec la nature qu'en le réconciliant avec lui-même, j'imagine (j'y ai assez adhéré moi-même dans ma jeunesse et j'avais commis un placard sur ce thème dans les couloirs de la fac).  Mais la nouveauté c'est ça : les verts m'ont sorti de mon sommeil dogmatique (un renvoi, désolé!) : j'ai compris qu'il faut sortir de l'obsession du productivisme, nous dit Méluche.... 

C'est peut-être des arguments de dragueur, mais on progresse, on progresse...


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2012)

C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le Figaro


----------



## Le docteur (3 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est le Figaro



Si même les potes se sentent obligés de balancer, faut vraiment que ce soit gros...


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2012)

Le sujet bientôt traité dans le 20h de Pernault et dans Capital !!


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mélenchon se met au vert
> Bon si je me rappelle bien, c'est la façon dont il parlait de la protection de l'environnement qui m'avait fait refermer son bouquin. En gros c'était clairement l'optique : on protège l'environnement pour protéger nos fesses, moi les bestiaux, c'est pas mon trip.
> 
> Il va reprendre le vieux fond de commerce communiste (il faudrait déjà qu'il le soit, communiste) qui consiste à dire qu'ils sont les vrais écologistes parce qu'on ne peut réconcilier l'homme avec la nature qu'en le réconciliant avec lui-même, j'imagine (j'y ai assez adhéré moi-même dans ma jeunesse et j'avais commis un placard sur ce thème dans les couloirs de la fac).  Mais la nouveauté c'est ça : les verts m'ont sorti de mon sommeil dogmatique (un renvoi, désolé!) : j'ai compris qu'il faut sortir de l'obsession du productivisme, nous dit Méluche....  (Ce mec peut dire n'importe quoi c'est toujours de la daube, de la daube bio attention)
> ...



Bon au moins le bon coté pour lui c'est que depuis qu'il a quitté le PS, il passe aux infos. Je préfère Poutou

http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/20...ano-il-faut-sauver-la-legitimite-de-l-ump.php

Après 5 ans de défaite c'est très optimiste de vouloir sauver la légitimité de l'UMP, c'est l'UMP (la droite) toute entière qu'il faut sauver. Après le Modem sur la lune, l'UMP dans les choux. On notera quand même que cette interview comparé à l'ensemble de son oeuvre n'est pas très drôle. Elle a eu 8/20 avec le jury d'ONDAR.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2012)

*petit homme vert*


----------



## Berthold (4 Décembre 2012)

Payer pour dormir à -8°C 

Quand il fait -40°C dehors, ça peut se comprendre.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2012)

Naissance au parc astérix


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Naissance au parc astérix




J'espère qu'ils vont faire gaffe, et pas le laisser tomber dans la marmite de potion magique !


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2012)

Prisonnier à vie


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2012)




----------



## inkclub (4 Décembre 2012)

WE THE PEOPLE  Une pétition très officielle pour que le gouvernement américain construise une « étoile de la mort » dici à 2016

pour ceux qui peuvent voter


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


>



Ma maison :hein::hein::hein::hein::hein:


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2012/12/03/48793846-3d67-11e2-bb8e-372a012b5822-800x532.jpg[/IM][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> 
> On en sait plus ou bien ? Il a eu un prix moins dérisoire que celui d'origine ?​


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2012)

*ben... m***e !* :afraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> On en sait plus ou bien ? Il a eu un prix moins dérisoire que celui d'origine ?



"Démolition. L'histoire aura finalement connu un dénouement funeste. Malgré la longue résistance des propriétaires, qui refusaient catégoriquement de céder leur maison contre une compensation jugée trop faible, les autorités ont eu le dernier mot. La demeure qui se tenait en plein milieu d'une route nouvellement construite dans l'est de la Chine, a été démolie. C'est un véritable symbole de résistance qui s'écroule en même temps que ces quatre murs."


----------



## wip (5 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ben... m***e !* :afraid:


Est-ce vraiment un problème pour une Terre qui a déjà du mal à nourrir sa population ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment un problème pour une Terre qui a déjà du mal à nourir sa population ?



il faut nationaliser les spermatozoïdes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment un problème pour une Terre qui a déjà du mal à nourir sa population ?



Oui, car le fond du problème, ce n'est pas la diminution du nombre total (quand tu "envoie la sauce", ce sont quelques cl, alors, qu'il y en ait 75 millions ou 50 millions par ml, sachant qu'en tout tu en as besoin d'un seul ) mais l'augmentation du pourcentage de spermatozoïdes dégénérés.

Il est d'ailleurs assez amusant de penser que si, à chaque ovulation, une femme produisait autant d'ovules qu'un homme ne produit de spermatozoïdes à chaque éjaculation, on décuplerait facilement la population mondiale actuelle à chaque grossesse ! "_Allo, Prénatal ? Ma femme va accoucher, vous pouvez me faire livrer 50 milliards de berceaux ?_"


----------



## wip (5 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, car le fond du problème [....] c'est l'augmentation du pourcentage de spermatozoïdes dégénérés.


Certes, mais des fois, je me demande si ça peut-être pire que maintenant


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2012)

Merci les pesticides et autres cochonneries avec lesquelles on a grandit contrairement à nos parents ?


----------



## Le docteur (5 Décembre 2012)

On se commence aux pesticides et on se finit à TF1 ... Comment vous voulez que ça ne finisse pas version Idiocracy ...

"Mon sperme, il est plein d'électrolytes" :hosto:


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Décembre 2012)

Ma bite est bio pas de problème pour moi


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ben... m***e !*



Si la qualité du sperme français baisse, c'est à cause de la hausse décharge - il faut délocaliser la production !

Ou s'inspirer du modèle allemand.
...


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ou s'inspirer du modèle allemand.
> ...


Ach, cholie matemoizelle, wollen sie promenate ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ach, cholie matemoizelle, wollen sie promenate ?



Ach, cholie matemoizelle, wollen sie promenate schlafen mit mir ?


----------



## Le docteur (5 Décembre 2012)

Warum schlafen ... ?
Bitte, wollen Sie ein groß Glied ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------

Entschuldigung !!!:rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2012)

Pas de père Noel ... :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pas de père Noel ... :mouais:


Pourtant tous les enfants boivent du coca cola !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pas de père Noel ... :mouais:



Le titre est :



> UNE ÉCOLE FRANÇAISE PRIVÉE DE PÈRE NOËL POUR RESPECTER LES "CROYANCES"



mais un peu rapidement, j'avais lu :



> UNE ÉCOLE PRIVÉE FRANÇAISE DE PÈRE NOËL POUR RESPECTER LES "CROYANCES"



Un "centre de formation pour pères Noël " que je me suis dit !


----------



## patlek (5 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pas de père Noel ... :mouais:




Ha... il y a ceux qui croient au père noél, et les mécréants qui croient pas au père noel!

(Moi, je suis un ancien croyant, j' ai du apostasié vers les 5 / 6 ans (vaguement)


----------



## inkclub (5 Décembre 2012)

Une arme à feu faite maison avec une imprimante 3D


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Une arme à feu faite maison avec une imprimante 3D



Super. Dès que les imprimantes 3D seront démocratisées, elles serviront à fabriquer des armes à feu. C'est parfait. :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Une arme à feu faite maison avec une imprimante 3D





Berthold a dit:


> Super. Dès que les imprimantes 3D seront démocratisées, elles serviront à fabriquer des armes à feu. C'est parfait. :rateau:



Je sais pas si c'est le Web 3.0 mais ça y ressemble fort. Et je vois déjà de gros soucis surgir pour les industriels: besoin d'une pièce de rechange Ikea, d'un bouton de tiroir, etc.? Tu télécharges le modèle 3D et tu l'imprimes dans la couleur que tu veux


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Une arme à feu faite maison avec une imprimante 3D


Le type même de titre racoleur et mensonger, au moins par omission : 


			
				dans une des réactions a dit:
			
		

> il a imprimé uniquement une seule pièce de l'arme. Qui est la partie inférieure de l'arme qui reçoit le chargeur (Lower receiver).
> C'est une pièce importante aux états unis car c'est celle qui est contrôlée par les autorités avec un numéro de série. Les autres peuvent être achetée sans licence.


Ce qui n'est pas rassurant pour autant, je le concède.

Plus drôle : Et l'auteur de la pire scène érotique de l'année est...
Sinon je prévois un accroissement de la fréquentation touristique au Colorado et dans l'état de Washington


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus drôle : Et l'auteur de la pire scène érotique de l'année est...



Une perle : 


> «Et voilà que dun coup de bassin qui rappelait celui du jockey sur sa selle, il lui enfonça son gros membre reproducteur entre les jambes ...»



Clair, ça excite


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2012)

*Copé vs Fillon* :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est le Web 3.0 mais ça y ressemble fort. Et je vois déjà de gros soucis surgir pour les industriels: besoin d'une pièce de rechange Ikea, d'un bouton de tiroir, etc.? Tu télécharges le modèle 3D et tu l'imprimes dans la couleur que tu veux



Encore du boulot pour LOPPSI et ACTA ça !  
Parce que les modèles 3D seront vendus, mais dispo également sur les sites de torrent !


----------



## ergu (6 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> Une arme à feu faite maison avec une imprimante 3D





Romuald a dit:


> Et l'auteur de la pire scène érotique de l'année est...



_Elle attrapait le membre turgescent tout juste sorti de son imprimante 3D dans le but évident de se l'enfoncer entre ses cuisses ouvertes quand un "bip" quasi coïtal de la machine doucha net son désir vorace.
Bourrage papier !
" Ô rage, ô désespoir, se dit-elle en se passant langoureusement la langue sur les lèvres et les mains sur la poitrine, que ne suis-je moi même une grosse rame de papier !
_


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2012)

Quel talent !!!  :love:


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2012)

des billets Disney contre des bijoux


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Ha... il y a ceux qui croient au père noél, et les mécréants qui croient pas au père noel!
> 
> (Moi, je suis un ancien croyant, j' ai du apostasié vers les 5 / 6 ans (vaguement)



Je ne pense pas que ce soit des mécréants qui aient poussé au derrière pour cette interdiction ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est le Web 3.0&#8230; mais ça y ressemble fort. Et je vois déjà de gros soucis surgir pour les industriels: besoin d'une pièce de rechange Ikea, d'un bouton de tiroir, etc.? Tu télécharges le modèle 3D et tu l'imprimes dans la couleur que tu veux&#8230;



Et le Web 4.0, c'est quand la même chose marchera pour les sites porno ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h22 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Le type même de titre racoleur et mensonger, au moins par omission :
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas rassurant pour autant, je le concède.
> 
> ...



Y'en a des bien pires qu'elle plus mal classés. 
Piston !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Copé vs Fillon* :mouais:



Le petit teigneux balance des coups de pieds et le grand échalas l'engueule. Moi ça me rappelait plutôt un ancien président et son ennemi juré...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------




ergu a dit:


> _Elle attrapait le membre turgescent tout juste sorti de son imprimante 3D dans le but évident de se l'enfoncer entre ses cuisses ouvertes quand un "bip" quasi coïtal de la machine doucha net son désir vorace.
> Bourrage papier !
> " Ô rage, ô désespoir, se dit-elle en se passant langoureusement la langue sur les lèvres et les mains sur la poitrine, que ne suis-je moi même une grosse rame de papier !
> _




Le web 4.0!


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Décembre 2012)

Jésus ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVjhIKaLlrM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Jésus ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVjhIKaLlrM&feature=youtu.be



Je pense que là, il faut pratiquer un exorcisme dans un cas comme celui là.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2012)

c'est même pas un site de fesses  mais le nom de domaine est assez équivoque !


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2012)

Alors là, j'avoue que je reste pantois...  :mouais: 
« Il faut mettre toutes les ordures ensemble »

C'est pas en Hongrie que ça se passe, mais aux Pays-Bas.

Amsterdam va placer ses marginaux dans des camps


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Alors là, j'avoue que je reste pantois...  :mouais:
> « Il faut mettre toutes les ordures ensemble »
> 
> C'est pas en Hongrie que ça se passe, mais aux Pays-Bas.
> ...



Si tu lis bien l'article cette phrase n'est pas de lui. Elle est ancienne. Après il a au moins le mérite de proposer une solution à la violence de certains. À suivre...


----------



## Le docteur (7 Décembre 2012)

Quand je lis bien, ce qui me saute aussi aux yeux c'est que la titraille laisse effectivement penser que c'est lui. La mise en page est plus que douteuse, parce que clairement tout est fait pour qu'on croit que c'est le maire qui a parlé ainsi.

Je comprends personnellement qu'on puisse avoir envie de ne plus se faire pourrir la vie par quelques familles, mais ce genre de solution fout les jetons... C'est l'inverse de la déghettoisation de nos chers sociaux libéraux (rappelons que le terme libéral a plusieurs sens, au passage).


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2012)

Ils ont le sens de l'humour en Australie !!  J'ai cru qu'elle était sérieuse au début !! 

La 1ère ministre australienne annonce la fin du monde

*ELLE CROIT QU'APPLE S'APPRÊTERAIT À CONSTRUIRE DES MAC AUX USA SI C'ÉTAIT LE CAS HEIN ??*


----------



## Madalvée (7 Décembre 2012)

Journalistes assassins, suite


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2012)

Encore une histoire de Kate


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2012)

*un peu de rab' ?*


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un peu de rab' ?*


Heuh...

Pourquoi pas les oreilles ?

(Mais sans les boucles)


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un peu de rab' ?*


L'est tombé bien bas, le Figaro...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Amsterdam va placer ses marginaux dans des camps



Personnellement, il y a certains quartiers de mon patelin situés près de la frontière française où je n'ose même plus m'aventurer !

Renseignements pris auprès d'un médecin généraliste de mes amis qui craint de s'y rendre dès la nuit tombée, cette situation serait le fait d'une petite dizaine de familles ... beuveries, violences familiales, bagarres incessantes, infractions en tous genres et récidive, vols, agressions, recels ... j'en passe et des meilleures.

Les séjours répétés des membres de ces familles en prison ou en unités psychiatriques n'arrangent rien, à croire qu'ils s'organisent pour faire un "tour de rôle".

Alors c'est vrai que face à cette situation spécifique (vous remarquerez que je ne généralise pas !) on serait tenté de crier : "Bravo Amsterdam" ... mais c'est un pas que je ne franchirai pas car il ouvrirait la porte à l'iniquité et à la délation.

Et pourtant ... quand je constate qu'une majorité de personnes sans problèmes, n'aspirant qu'à vivre en paix se font ch.... par quelques "asociaux" sans qu'on puisse apporter une solution "honorable" à cet état de fait, j'en attrape une "boule à l'estomac" ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

Tiens, en parlant de violence ... quelque chose sur un ton plus léger ...

Hier, je me gare sur le parking de mon supermarché quand un véhicule vient se garer juste à côté de façon tellement rapprochée qu'il m'est impossible d'ouvrir ma portière pour descendre de bagnole !

Je baisse ma vitre et je vois une dame, la quarantaine élégante, qui me dévisage comme on regarde avec mépris une énorme crotte sur un trottoir !:rateau:

Je lui fais remarquer avec sourire et gentillesse qu'étant donné sa proximité, je ne peux ouvrir ma portière ... la réponse fusa comme une rafale d'AK47 : "T'as qu'à descendre de l'autre côté, connard !!!!!!!"

Peu soucieux d'entamer une joute verbale avec une personne aussi "amène" rateau, j'ai été me garer ailleurs tout en imaginant avec délice de la voir baigner dans son sang au rayon boucherie !

ps : de toutes manières, à ce petit jeu, j'aurais été perdant ... je n'ai pas l'habitude de manier l'insulte et l'injure comme un charretier ... je préfère laisser vagabonder mon imagination dans les pires turpitudes hihi !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, il y a certains quartiers de mon patelin situés près de la frontière française où je n'ose même plus m'aventurer !
> 
> Renseignements pris auprès d'un médecin généraliste de mes amis qui craint de s'y rendre dès la nuit tombée, cette situation serait le fait d'une petite dizaine de familles ... beuveries, violences familiales, bagarres incessantes, infractions en tous genres et récidive, vols, agressions, recels ... j'en passe et des meilleures.
> 
> ...




dikkenek, c'est un film que j'ai bien aimé... Malgré un certain malaise...


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, il y a certains quartiers de mon patelin situés près de la frontière française où je n'ose même plus m'aventurer !
> 
> Renseignements pris auprès d'un médecin généraliste de mes amis qui craint de s'y rendre dès la nuit tombée, cette situation serait le fait d'une petite dizaine de familles ... beuveries, violences familiales, bagarres incessantes, infractions en tous genres et récidive, vols, agressions, recels ... j'en passe et des meilleures.
> 
> ...



Je comprends, pour avoir vécu 1 an au dessus de jeunes cas sociaux (23 ans pour le mec et 29 pour la fille), ils nous ont fait vivre un enfer et personne dans le petit immeuble bronchait. Toujours le même processus, le ton commençait à monter, puis devenait très fort, des bruits de coups dans les murs, des cris, des choses cassés et puis des hurlements avant qu'on entende des coups puis des appels aux secours de la part de la fille, les enfants qui pleurent, toujours le même truc, les 2 se tapaient dessus. Je suis intervenu à chaque fois qu'il y a eu un appel au secours mais c'était de la merde, ça servait à rien, il s'en serait pris à moi, elle balançait ses affaires par la fenêtre, les flics arrivaient et 2h après, ils remontaient en se faisant des bisous et en se disant qu'ils s'aimaient... sinon il pouvait rester 1h à frapper à sa porte, gentil, puis menaçant, tentant de rentrer avec force aussi, on est parti à cause d'eux.

Mais quand j'entends parler de camps, je peux pas. Ça veut pour moi dire que tous les outils de préventions et d'encadrements ont échoués et bien souvent, c'est faute de moyens avant tout. Alors ouvrir des camps pour ces personnes, pour les rééduquer, ça me fait vraiment flipper et je vois même pas en plus comment ça pourrait marcher. Des camps pour les Roms, pour les pauvres, les homos (suivant le pays où on se trouve) et puis les juifs... on est à Amsterdam quand même merde.

Ceci étant dit, pour les vrais connards, les pourris, les irrécupérables, que faire ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2012)

Lobbying journalistique 

Le Figaro : Manifestation monstre en vue contre le mariage gay

Le Monde : Le gouvernement britannique va autoriser les mariages religieux entre homosexuels


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ceci étant dit, pour les vrais connards, les pourris, les irrécupérables, que faire ?


Bah c'est pas compliqué, faut faire l'inverse: des camps pour les gens "normaux" avec des barbelés et des caméras de surveillance autour et laisser les connards pourris irrécupérables en ville.
Comme en Floride et en Californie quoi.
Ca commence a venir ici aussi petit a petit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah c'est pas compliqué, faut faire l'inverse: des camps pour les gens "normaux" avec des barbelés et des caméras de surveillance autour &#8230; Ca commence a venir ici aussi petit a petit.



Oui, enfin &#8230; Gens normaux, c'est beaucoup dire, il n'y a pas beaucoup de smicards, dans tes camps de concentration, là !  Le revenu mensuel minimum pour y accéder, c'est quoi ? 5000 &#8364; ? 10 000 &#8364; ? Plus ?


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, enfin  Gens normaux, c'est beaucoup dire, il n'y a pas beaucoup de smicards, dans tes camps de concentration, là !  Le revenu mensuel minimum pour y accéder, c'est quoi ? 5000  ? 10 000  ? Plus ?


La moyenne des revenus des militants... ? ... ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2012)

La société vous propose dacheter une poupée de compagnie de la taille dun être humain et à laspect le plus fidèle possible aux traits dune vraie femme. Le mannequin a un squelette en titane et une peau en silicone, il est articulé si bien quil peut tenir dans toutes les positions à lexception de la position « debout ». Une très grande attention est prêté aux détails et de nombreuses caractéristiques sont configurables au moment de la commande (couleur des cheveux, taille de la poitrine, densité des poils, aspect des ongles etc.).

Si le concept est amusant, le fait quil y ait des modèles « enfants » peut effacer des sourires. Quant au prix, il fait carrément pleurer puisquune Love Doll peut coûter plus de 6 000 euros (hors accessoires).


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2012)

Johnny Hallyday à St-Étienne jeudi soir : « Bonsoir Clermont, ça va ? »

 

[YOUTUBE]wb6jR0dtSUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2012)

Ah que je m'ai trompé, que ça peut arriver a tout le monde (une fois), hein !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Johnny Hallyday à St-Étienne jeudi soir : « Bonsoir Clermont, ça va ? »



C'est pas beau d'vieillir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Bah c'est pas compliqué, faut faire l'inverse: des camps pour les gens "normaux" avec des barbelés et des caméras de surveillance autour et laisser les connards pourris irrécupérables en ville.



Moi, j'ai mis des mines et des pièges à loup aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2012)

*Ils kidnappent un bricoleur pour réaliser des travaux dans leur maison*

Moi, je suis nul pour le bricolage. C'est réconfortant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ils kidnappent un bricoleur pour réaliser des travaux dans leur maison*
> 
> Moi, je suis nul pour le bricolage. C'est réconfortant.



D'ici qu'ils viennent te kidnapper pour te faire rédiger la dissert de philo de leur fils


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2012)

Il y a au moins un socialiste de gauche dans ce pays et il démissionne car il dit non à l'austérité en tant que président de la commission des finances du Nord-Pas-de-Calais. Extrait choisi :



> Cela a été dit et répété : le PS a oublié les ouvriers. Mais pas seulement eux. Au fond, vous partagez le diagnostic de Laurent Wauquiez : un parti de gouvernement doit s&#8217;adresser aux « classes moyennes » (car au moins elles votent). Les chômeurs, les précaires, les toxicos, les taulards, les prostitués, les paysans, les mères célibataires, les surendettés, les malades, les psychotiques, les handicapés, les sans-abris : les exclus de tous poils et les onze millions de pauvres qui vivent en France ne comptent pas, ou si peu.
> 
> Il faut d&#8217;urgence prendre des mesures fortes et symboliques. En 1981, ce furent les 39 heures, la retraite à 60 ans, la cinquième semaine de congés payés, l&#8217;abolition de la peine de mort, l&#8217;autorisation des radios libres&#8230; Que propose le PS aujourd&#8217;hui ? Le droit au mariage pour les couples homosexuels, pudiquement rebaptisé « mariage pour tous », est un pas dans le bon sens. Mais cette mesure seule ne suffira pas à apporter à la France la bouffée d&#8217;oxygène dont elle a tant besoin !



Un socialiste qui dit « non »


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Johnny Hallyday à St-Étienne jeudi soir : « Bonsoir Clermont, ça va ? »
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wb6jR0dtSUg[/YOUTUBE]


Bah déjà il a remarqué qu'il était pas a Las Vegas.
C'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Madalvée (8 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> dans toutes les positions à lexception de la position « debout ».




Faux, il y a un crochet derrière pour la pendre (j'ai vu des reportages). Il y a aussi les couts d'entretien (vagins de rechange, poils de chatte, etc)


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2012)

trop d'orgasmes tuent l'orgasme...


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Johnny Hallyday à St-Étienne jeudi soir : « Bonsoir Clermont, ça va ? »



Ça valait bien une actu, tous les groupes se plantent, Metallica à Arras nous a dit en beuglant "HELLO PARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS !!!!!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(en même temps ils leur ont peut-être dit que c'était Paris parce que sinon ils n'auraient pas bougé leurs gros culs).


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça valait bien une actu, tous les groupes se plantent, Metallica à Arras nous a dit en beuglant "HELLO PARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS !!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'étonnes


----------



## Le docteur (8 Décembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est pas beau d'vieillir
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------
> 
> ...



Je me contente du beauceron ...
Si on en prend deux autres, on les appelera Zeus et Appolon ... (humour années 80' inside &#8212; oui, je sais que c'était des doberman, mais j'aime pas les doberman)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2012)

Les fables de Lafontaine (un chouilla revisitées )


----------



## inkclub (10 Décembre 2012)

m'enfin c'est beau la célébrité


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2012)

*miam...*


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2012)

l' Evolution en direct.


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2012)

Va falloir qu'il y en ai plu dans la Seine, comme ça il y aura moins de pigeon


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2012)

Ben je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étonnant :

1) Tous les chats mangent des pigeons quand ils peuvent en attraper, et le silure, c'est juste le plus gros des poissons chat

2) Ils ont été introduits dans nos eaux (il viennent du Danube, et ont été introduits par l'homme, partout où il y en a en France, essentiellement pour purger les cours d'eau qui étaient infestés de poissons chat, leurs proches cousins plus petits, et principales proies), mais même dans leur habitat naturel, quand ils ont bouffé tous les poissons chat, ils s'attaquent à d'autres poissons, et aussi aux oiseaux aquatiques, et si les pigeons viennent dans l'eau, ils acquièrent le statut d'oiseau aquatique !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étonnant :
> 
> 1) Tous les chats mangent des pigeons quand ils peuvent en attraper, et le silure, c'est juste le plus gros des poissons chat
> 
> 2) Ils ont été introduits dans nos eaux (il viennent du Danube, et ont été introduits par l'homme, partout où il y en a en France, essentiellement pour purger les cours d'eau qui étaient infestés de poissons chat, leurs proches cousins plus petits, et principales proies), mais même dans leur habitat naturel, quand ils ont bouffé tous les poissons chat, ils s'attaquent à d'autres poissons, et aussi aux oiseaux aquatiques, et si les pigeons viennent dans l'eau, ils acquièrent le statut d'oiseau aquatique !



On le sait bien qu'ils sont "importés" !

La preuve: chez nous, on les mange avec des petits pois (les pigeons, pas les silures).

Tu en as vu sur la vidéo (des petits pois) ?


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étonnant :
> 
> 1) Tous les chats mangent des pigeons quand ils peuvent en attraper, et le silure, c'est juste le plus gros des poissons chat



 Questions (!!)...

Est ce qu' un chat qui mange un poisson chat, fait acte de cannibalisme ? (horreur!!!!)

Faudrat il des poissons chien pour purger nos rivieres?


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2012)

C'est dégueu : ça a comme un goût de silure ...
(mouais, petite forme, j'avoue)


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2012)

*Y'a un abonné au numéro demandé...* :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *miam...*



Sinon faut que face gaffe, mon chat vient d'Albi et il aime bien les pigeons


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2012)

*planquez les silures...*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2012)

Avis de croissance... pour les salaires des grands patrons

Et pour prévenir certains commentaires a priori : non, cela ne reflète pas l'apport de ces patrons aux entreprises, comme le prouve le décalage entre la croissance des performances de celles-ci et l'augmentation du revenu de ces hyper-privilégiés.


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2012)

Les patrons de CAC 40 ne connaissent pas la crise. Nan mais sérieusement, ce chiffre sera-t-il un jour à la baisse ? :mouais:
C'est le grand marronnier de l'année avec les 1ères chutes de neige


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *planquez les silures...*



on l'a déjà fait en france 






en 2007  http://sparklette.net/lifestyle/event/splash-giant-rubber-ducky/


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2012)

*IL EST KRO BO !!! *


----------



## inkclub (11 Décembre 2012)

Le Premier ministre des Iles Caïmans, McKeeva Bush, a été arrêté, a annoncé mardi la police locale qui le soupçonne de malversations financières.


Les Iles Caïmans ne sont pas considérées comme des paradis fiscaux par l'Organisation de coopération et de développement économiques (OCDE) et le G20. Elles sont néanmoins deuxièmes, derrière la Suisse, au classement 2011 du secret financier établi par l'organisation non gouvernementale Tax Justice Network (Réseau pour la justice fiscale).


fuite du gouverneur de la banque centrale d'afghanistan, si il y en a une, après avoir piqué 900 millions de dollars


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2012)

Nouveau quizzz:

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...urait-reussi-a-placer-un-objet-en-orbite.html


Je commence:

Est que avec "l'objet" on peut faire cuire des patates?

Je pense a une casserole...


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Décembre 2012)

C'est pas de l'actu, mais ça m'amuse autant que ça me consterne


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est pas de l'actu, mais ça m'amuse autant que ça me consterne
> http://forums.macg.co/membres/nouvoul-albums-taille-iphoto-image21902-cacahuetes001-copie.jpg



Et ? chaque fruit n'ayant qu'une seule coque, ce sont bien des fruits à coque, je ne vois pas ce qui te consterne


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2012)

Il peu y avoir des traces d'autres fruits à coque, c'est pour les personnes qui font des allergies, rien de drôle


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2012)

si çà contient pas des traces d' arachnides.


----------



## Gwen (12 Décembre 2012)

Moi, ce qui m&#8217;inquiète, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;hypothétiquement, le produit ne contienne que des traces d&#8217;arachides. Le reste, c&#8217;est quoi alors ?


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Il peu y avoir des traces d'autres fruits à coque, c'est pour les personnes qui font des allergies, rien de drôle



C'est aussi drôle que un mec qui achète un chat et qui est allergique aux chats et qui va se plaindre parce qu'il n'y a pas marqué "chat" dessus. 

Où qu'un mec allergique à l'orange, il en achète une, il va se plaindre parce qu'il n'y pas marqué "c'est une orange".

Je trouve pas que c'est drôle non plus cependant, mais je vois bien ce qui a dû consterner le monsieur :rateau:.

C'est pas uniquement pour les allergies ...


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce qui minquiète, cest quhypothétiquement, le produit ne contienne que des traces darachides. Le reste, cest quoi alors ?



C' est l' orthographe qui est mauvaise, en réalité c' est un sachet de 500gr d' Arachnides en cloques.

(Et accessoirement on y peut y trouver des trraces de fruits a coque)


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2012)

Le contenant est fabriqué artisanalement et localement tandis que le contenu est importé d'outre-atlantique !


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Décembre 2012)

A vous tous qui réagissez: ça ne vous fait pas rire à pleurer cette étiquette, sur un paquet de 500g d'arachides (très bonnes d'ailleurs) où il est mentionné en tout petits caractères au bas que personne ne lit : il peut y avoir des traces d'arachides :rose:
Il n'y a pas que des traces, il y a 500g  Pour les coques idem
On ne doit pas avoir le même style d'humour :rose:
(pour les ignares: cacahuète = arachide  )


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2012)

Hallucination collective en effet


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2012)

Putain c'est mou depuis quelques jours ici :sleep:

Comme quoi "Y'ennnnnn aaa des biennnnnnnnns, y'en a des biennnnnnns, mais quand même, des fois y font chier..." :mouais:
Comme chrétiens, nous manifesterons le 16 décembre pour le mariage pour tous.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain c'est mou depuis quelques jours ici :sleep:
> 
> Comme quoi "Y'ennnnnn aaa des biennnnnnnnns, y'en a des biennnnnnns, mais quand même, des fois y font chier..." :mouais:
> Comme chrétiens, nous manifesterons le 16 décembre pour le mariage pour tous.



Le mariage c'est has been de toute manière  

Moi je suis contre le mariage entre hétéro aha.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Décembre 2012)

Je suis contre le mariage pour tous, aucune envie de perdre mon pucelage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain c'est mou depuis quelques jours ici :sleep:
> 
> Comme quoi "Y'ennnnnn aaa des biennnnnnnnns, y'en a des biennnnnnns, mais quand même, des fois y font chier..." :mouais:
> Comme chrétiens, nous manifesterons le 16 décembre pour le mariage pour tous.



Ben ces chrétiens là, ils ont perdu de vue un fait pourtant fondateur de toutes les religions : comme les forums (ceux de MacGe, tout au moins), les religions ne sont pas des démocraties, ce ne sont pas les croyants* qui décident de ce qui peut ou ne peut pas être fait, de ce qui doit ou ne doit pas être envisagé. Le croyant*, il fait ce qu'on lui dit de faire, il croit en ce qu'on lui dit de croire, et il ferme sa gueule !

Donc, le 16 décembre, non, ils ne manifesteront pas en tant que chrétiens, en tant que croyants**, oui, mais chrétiens, non &#8230; Ou alors excommuniés ! :mouais:

Bien qu'athée, j'aurais peut-être pu croire en Dieu &#8230; S'il n'y avait pas eu les religions !

(*) Le mot pris ici dans le sens d'adepte d'une religion
(**) et là, pris dans son sens général


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Décembre 2012)

Moi je suis croyant free lance, cela veut dire que je n'ai pas de religion, mais le moment opportun je peux croire en n'importe quoi, un objet, une personne par exemple, je trouve que ma religion est plus fun, moins chiante que l'être suprême et que les autres, et moins prise de tête  

Puis j'ai pas à prier, à payer, à chanter, à me laver/m&#8217;assoir, pas besoin de lire un livre mal traduit d'un (ou des) auteur(s) défoncé(s) à l'opium, au vin ou autres crustacé (c'est volontaire ...) ... 

Bref je vais me coucher.


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2012)

[MODE NARCISSIQUE ON]


Moi, je crois en moi&#8230;:love: :love:


[MODE NARCISSIQUE OFF]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> [MODE NARCISSIQUE ON]
> 
> 
> Moi, je crois en moi&#8230;:love: :love:
> ...



Un classique à nous (garo) ça :

_Le corbeau croasse, et l'herbe croit,
Le crapaud coasse, et moi je crois,
J'ai pas d'apôtre, j'ai pas de croix,
Je crois en l'autre, je crois en moi._


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ils ne manifesteront pas en tant que chrétiens, en tant que croyants**, oui, mais chrétiens, non  Ou alors excommuniés ! :mouais:
> 
> Bien qu'athée, j'aurais peut-être pu croire en Dieu  S'il n'y avait pas eu les religions !



apparemment cela ne t'empêche pas de fumer !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2012)

Affiches pour tous


----------



## Le docteur (14 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain c'est mou depuis quelques jours ici :sleep:
> 
> Comme quoi "Y'ennnnnn aaa des biennnnnnnnns, y'en a des biennnnnnns, mais quand même, des fois y font chier..." :mouais:
> Comme chrétiens, nous manifesterons le 16 décembre pour le mariage pour tous.



Moi, je suis contre le mariage pour tous. Je veux que personne ne se marie et quo'n cesse de nous les briser avec ces coutumes moyenâgeuses...
Ca fera grandement baisser la pollution sonore aux alentours des mairies...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien qu'athée, j'aurais peut-être pu croire en Dieu &#8230; S'il n'y avait pas eu les religions !


Je dirais même : s'il n'y avait pas les croyants... Y'en a qui vous feraient perdre la foi au plus saint des saints. 

M'enfin, c'est bête qu'ils ne peuvent plus faire subir la même chose qu'au père Giordano, c'était le bon temps ...

Rien ne vaut les traditions ...


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2012)

Les dangers de la pullule http://mobile.lemonde.fr/sante/arti...e-de-3e-et-4e-generation_1806520_1651302.html

J'en parlais déjà la : http://forums.macg.co/le-comptoir/parlons-des-maladies-genetiques-1066432.html#post12425779

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

5 a 8 % des femmes seraient concerné en Europe par des risques Thrombophilie par mutation du facteur V


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Décembre 2012)

J'aime bien le slogan "vous nous faites des homos, nous vous ferons aussi des hétéros".

Enfin j'aime bien parce qu'ils ont pas l'air de comprendre que un couple hétéro peut avoir un enfant homo. i'Sont con'


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> les dangers de la pullule


 
:d :d


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Les dangers de la pullule





WebOliver a dit:


>



Oui parce que sans, on serait peut-être vachement plus nombreux sur terre


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2012)

oui sans pilules, ça pullule


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2012)

Car les gens de droite et ceux de gauche n'ont pas le même cerveau


Mézalor ! Qu'en est-il de la majorité de la population, qui vote un coup à droite, et un coup à gauche ? :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2012)

*tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?* :rateau:


----------



## patlek (14 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Car les gens de droite et ceux de gauche n'ont pas le même cerveau




Le cerveau de gauche







Le cerveau de droite


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Enfin j'aime bien parce qu'ils ont pas l'air de comprendre que un couple hétéro peut avoir un enfant homo. i'Sont con'



L'inverse n'étant pas forcément vrai


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Décembre 2012)

Aie Aie Aie pu d'oreille ni de yeux ... 

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...e-decathlon-et-auchan-defraient-la-chronique/


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Aie Aie Aie pu d'oreille ni de yeux ...
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...e-decathlon-et-auchan-defraient-la-chronique/



Les cons, faire le clown pour un salaire de misère et des horaires pourris


----------



## Le docteur (15 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?* :rateau:


Euh ! Je croyais que c'était une illusion, cet histoire d'alcool qui réchauffe ?!?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Euh ! Je croyais que c'était une illusion, cet histoire d'alcool qui réchauffe ?!?



Non, l'alcool est extrêmement calorique, la légende, c'est "le café qui réchauffe", là, seul le sucre que tu mets dedans réchauffe, mais le café en lui même


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, l'alcool est extrêmement calorique, la légende, c'est "le café qui réchauffe", là, seul le sucre que tu mets dedans réchauffe, mais le café en lui même &#8230;



Oui il est calorique mais apparemment c'est une légende quand même car... je sais plus... mais je l'ai lu 1000 fois :rateau:

Vrai ou faux ? L'alcool réchauffe



> Lorsqu'il fait froid, on s'imagine souvent que boire un petit coup d'alcool fort ou quelques verres de vin permettra de nous réchauffer. En réalité, c'est le contraire qui se produit."]Lorsqu'il fait froid, on s'imagine souvent que boire un petit coup d'alcool fort ou quelques verres de vin permettra de nous réchauffer. En réalité, c'est le contraire qui se produit.[...]



Je pense qu'au contraire, le café réchauffe plus, même sans sucre, enfin s'il est chaud hein, juste les mains ça fait pas de mal  ! Et lui il ne provoque pas l'effet inverse et ne t'endort pas si jamais t'es dehors bloqué dans la neige


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2012)

Ouaip, encore une cagade de P77 dit de monsieur je sais tout ou OTAR.
Les calories apportées par l'alcool ne sont rien à côté de la perte de chaleur induite par la vasodilation des vaisseaux cutanés. Par ailleurs ce que ne dit pas l'article de JPTK c'est qu'en plus l'alcool perturbe les centres de régulation de la température et surtout quand on est bien bourré on ne ressent pas le froid, tout comme la douleur. On peu parfaitement s'endormir sur un banc par -10 et ne jamais se réveiller sans s'apercevoir de rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouaip, encore une cagade de P77 dit de monsieur je sais tout ou OTAR.



Ben ça n'empêche pas qu'il réchauffe, même si ça n'est pas pour longtemps. Cela dit, j'ai bien lu l'article du lien de JPTK, et j'ai l'impression qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose, là, moi, je pensais au minuscule verre de marc qu'on boit bien au chaud après 300 bornes en moto par -5°, pas à se bourrer la gueule dehors par -20. Eux ils disent que l'alcool fait perdre un demi degré par 5 verres, on ne joue pas dans la même cour, là, eux, c'est de ma consommation trimestrielle, qu'ils parlent !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça n'empêche pas qu'il réchauffe


Non, il ne réchauffe pas, il donne la sensation de le faire mais en réalité c'est le contraire.
Relis l'article de JPTK...
T'es bouché ou tu le fais exprès pour toujours avoir le dernier mot?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Aie Aie Aie pu d'oreille ni de yeux ...
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...e-decathlon-et-auchan-defraient-la-chronique/



Pauvres gens... Et dire que bientôt on en sera tous là ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non, il ne réchauffe pas, il donne la sensation de le faire mais en réalité c'est le contraire.
> Relis l'article de JPTK...
> T'es bouché ou tu le fais exprès pour toujours avoir le dernier mot?



C'est trop facile, là, pourquoi n'as tu pas cité mon post en entier ? Ah, je vois, tu tiens à avoir le dernier mot !


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2012)

De toutes façons, _L'alcool non, mais l'eau ferru, l'eau ferrugineuse oui!.
_


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2012)

Deux coup de Taser pour avoir voulu acheter des iphones


----------



## Le docteur (15 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Deux coup de Taser pour avoir voulu acheter des iphones



A ce que je vois les problèmes d'antenne sont réglés, sur l'iPhone 5 ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non, il ne réchauffe pas, il donne la sensation de le faire mais en réalité c'est le contraire.
> Relis l'article de JPTK...
> T'es bouché ou tu le fais exprès pour toujours avoir le dernier mot?



Euh ! 

http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/insolite/2012/12/14/001-elephant-froid-vodka.shtml


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh !
> 
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/insolite/2012/12/14/001-elephant-froid-vodka.shtml



hem hem t'es en retard the big


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> hem hem t'es en retard the big



Argh ! Deviens vieux ..... :rateau:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Décembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non, il ne réchauffe pas, il donne la sensation de le faire mais en réalité c'est le contraire.


l'alcool _brûle_ les muqueuses, d'où la confusion dans l'esprit populaire: ça brûle, donc il y  a dégagement de chaleur, donc un bon coup de gnôle, ça réchauffe...

et comme l'effet de brûlure passe rapidement, et que ça n'a évidemment rien réchauffé du tout, on s'en jette un autre et ainsi de suite...

comme finalement, on ne sent plus le froid, c'est bien la preuve que l'alcool réchauffe...:rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2012)

*planquez les poules !* 

*finalement, c'est pas la peine...*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2012)

Cette classe toute parisienne...
http://www.pariszigzag.fr/visite-insolite-paris/le-palais-des-glaces-ephemere


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Cette classe toute parisienne...
> http://www.pariszigzag.fr/visite-insolite-paris/le-palais-des-glaces-ephemere



Ouais, moi j'roulerais bien des patins sous cette verrière :love:


----------



## inkclub (17 Décembre 2012)

La belgique ne peut accueillir toute la richesse du monde, mais elle doit en prendre sa part


Didier Reynders chef de la diplomatie belge


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2012)

Il a dit ça ou il l'a laissé entendre? On n'a pas lu le même article.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> La belgique ne peut accueillir toute la richesse du monde, mais elle doit en prendre sa part
> 
> 
> Didier Reynders chef de la diplomatie belge



Ah là là, ces pauvres riches, ma bonne dame, ils ont bien du malheur, tiens ! Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce pays ou on préfère taxer marginalement les riches plutôt que taxer lourdement les pauvres ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il a dit ça ou il l'a laissé entendre? On n'a pas lu le même article.



Je pense qu'on peut résumer sa pensée par sa dernière phrase:

"_Il se fait que depuis des années, la France a librement choisi un système fiscal qui porte des conséquences et conduit des Français à quitter le pays. Il y a des précédents. La Suède a fait marche arrière sur l'impôt sur les grandes fortunes le jour où le patron d'Ikea a décidé de quitter le pays et que bien d'autres l'avaient précédé._"

Et je ne crois pas que c'était de l'humour...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut résumer sa pensée par sa dernière phrase:
> 
> "_Il se fait que depuis des années, la France a librement choisi un système fiscal qui porte des conséquences et conduit des Français à quitter le pays. Il y a des précédents. La Suède a fait marche arrière sur l'impôt sur les grandes fortunes le jour où le patron d'Ikea a décidé de quitter le pays et que bien d'autres l'avaient précédé._"
> 
> Et je ne crois pas que c'était de l'humour...



Ça c'est sûr, quand on pense à tous ces salauds de SDF qui ne paient pas d'impôt, vouloir faire payer des Delon, Halliday ou Depardieu, c'est scandaleux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça c'est sûr, quand on pense à tous ces salauds de SDF qui ne paient pas d'impôt, vouloir faire payer des Delon, Halliday ou Depardieu, c'est scandaleux !



*Tu serais un peu plus crédible si tu avais réagi  à d'autres occasions...*

Ce n'a pas été le cas, on peut donc en tirer certaines conclusions...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça c'est sûr, quand on pense à tous ces salauds de SDF qui ne paient pas d'impôt, vouloir faire payer des Delon, Halliday ou Depardieu, c'est scandaleux !



Depardieu le dit lui même. Il a payé 145 millions d'euros d'impots en 40 ans. C'est plus que tu pourrais en payer sur une centaine de fois ta vie. Et tu oses dire que ce mec là n'a pas contribué à financer le pays ? 
Et sinon, à part raconter n'importe quoi, t'as d'autres passions dans la vie ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2012)

Soufflez dans l'appeau Pascal 77...
Un Fab'Fab accourt...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Soufflez dans l'appeau Pascal 77...
> Un Fab'Fab accourt...



Tu remarqueras que j'ai tenu plusieurs semaines...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2012)

Oué, mais là, tu as rechuté : P77 addict ? Il va falloir prévoir des salles de shoot


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2012)

Attendez, je m'installe.


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2012)

tu tombe bien : Il défend la zoophilie et se dit persécuté


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Attendez, je m'installe.



Tu en veux?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu en veux?



Merci.  Cela dit le spectacle est un peu longuet et les dialogues ressassés.  Vivement la fin.



macinside a dit:


> tu tombe bien : Il défend la zoophilie et se dit persécuté



La presse est en crise, oui.


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2012)

LES « PETITS GRIS » MIS AUX ENCHÈRES


----------



## Le docteur (18 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tu tombe bien : Il défend la zoophilie et se dit persécuté





Tucpasquic a dit:


> LES « PETITS GRIS » MIS AUX ENCHÈRES



Un instant, j'ai eu peur qu'il y ait un rapport ...


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> LES « PETITS GRIS » MIS AUX ENCHÈRES



ça fait 15 jours que le suis au courant, c'est ce n'est pas la fin des "petits gris" il reste encore des Z5300 et les RIB/RIO (et les Z6400 ne sont pas des petits gris  ) :rateau: Sinon une Z5100 sera sauvegarder


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2012)

And the winners are...


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> ça fait 15 jours que le suis au courant, c'est ce n'est pas la fin des "petits gris" il reste encore des Z5300 et les RIB/RIO (et les Z6400 ne sont pas des petits gris  ) :rateau: Sinon une Z5100 sera sauvegarder


Je ne vais pas souvent sur le site transilien


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Depardieu le dit lui même. Il a payé 145 millions d'euros d'impots en 40 ans. C'est plus que tu pourrais en payer sur une centaine de fois ta vie. Et tu oses dire que ce mec là n'a pas contribué à financer le pays ?



Et ? Ça n'empêche pas qu'ils doivent continuer ! Quoi qu'il ait payé, il l'a fait en fonction de ce qu'il a gagné, et de ce qu'il continue à gagner, je ne vois rien d'anormal là dedans, faudrait qu'il arrête de pleurer un peu sur son sort, car de toute façon, quoi qu'on paye comme impôts en France, il nous reste toujours plus pour vivre qu'à ceux qui paient moins que nous.

De toute façon, vu tous les plans d'évasion fiscale légaux dont, à son niveau, il a pu bénéficier, si en % de ses gains, il a payé plus que moi, il est vraiment le dernier des imbéciles, parce que même avec la tranche marginale à 75%*, vu ce qu'il gagne, il paie une part de ses revenus nettement inférieure à ce que toi tu paie, même avec tes gains de riche réalisateur !

Donc, je maintiens, son discours revient à dire : "faites payer les moins riches que moi, ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de s'expatrier, et laissez moi thésoriser en paix" !

Mais c'est vrai qu'un acteur de sa classe (sans aucune ironie, là) n'aura aucun mal à se faire passer pour une victime auprès du public !

(*) il ne paie pas 75% de ses revenus, mais 75% sur la partie de ses revenus qui dépasse le plafond de la dernière tranche.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2012)

Et tu proposes quoi pour éviter que les fortunés se fassent la malle?


----------



## patlek (18 Décembre 2012)

Je le savais que la RATP était un repère de petits gris!!!

Je le savais!!!!!!

http://www.les-ovnis.com/pages/race-alien-extraterrestre-les-petit-gris.html


Et ils les vendent maintenant (!!!)


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> bla bla bla



Fab', tu retournes en salle de shoot ?


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Je le savais que la RATP était un repère de petits gris!!!
> 
> Je le savais!!!!!!
> 
> ...



la c'est la SNCF  (ou les chemins de fer roumain qui ont acheter nos Z5100 :rateau: )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je ne vais pas souvent sur le site transilien



j'y vais jamais, j'ai eu l'info par un contact twitter il y a un moment


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et tu proposes quoi pour éviter que les _fortunés_ se fassent la malle?



Le dos au mur... 
Et sans cagoule


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) il ne paie pas 75% de ses revenus, mais 75% sur la partie de ses revenus qui dépasse le plafond de la dernière tranche.



Tu peux expliquer la subtilité du truc là ? Moi qui n'ai jamais payé d'impôts, sauf pour mon activité, j'ai du mal à comprendre :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et tu proposes quoi pour éviter que les fortunés se fassent la malle?



Ouais, il serait temps que vous fassiez quelque chose pour les retenir chez vous une bonne fois pour toutes !:rateau:

J'habite à quelques kilomètres de Néchin, l'endroit que Gégé a choisi pour son exil fiscal ... d'autres français fortunés y habitent déjà depuis longtemps avec la conséquence que l'immobilier local a augmenté de façon exponentielle obligeant les "autochtones" à chercher ailleurs pour se loger !

Néchin (j'y ai habité pendant 2 ans !) est un village tout-à-fait commun, sans grand intérêt, à part le fait de se trouver pratiquement sur la frontière et d'être situé près d'un noeud d'autoroutes permettant de se rendre à Lille en 15 minutes...

Maintenant, s'il a envie de s'enterrer dans un trou perdu la moitié de son temps pour compter son fric à l'aise, c'est son problème, mais vous devez savoir que nous, belges, ne sommes pas en majorité demandeurs de ce genre de publicité qui, d'une part, amène une inflation galopante dans les régions touchées, et d'autre part, ne nous rapporte que des queues de cerises pour le commerce local, sans investissements ni création d'emplois d'aucune sorte !

Le problème c'est que la Belgique taxe "à mort" les revenus du travail et est beaucoup plus conciliante pour les revenus du capital ... si on sait que les intéressés ont les moyens de se bétonner une optimisation fiscale de derrière les fagots (... de derrière les fayots pour Gégé en particulier...), l'avantage de les accueillir devient accessoire.

Bref, gardez les chez vous !


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2012)

et puis ça être dur de faire du vin en belgique


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2012)

@JPTK


C'est simple :
Tu as x euros de revenus imposables, qui se décomposent en a euros imposés à 10%, b euros à 20%, etc...

a + b + c +... + y + z = x (la totalité de tes revenus imposables, donc toutes niches fiscales déduites, ne pas oublier.)
x - (a + b + c +... + y) = z, et (a + b + c +... + y) = 1 million de roros : z représente la partie de tes revenus imposables supérieure à une patate, et c'est seulement ça qui est imposé à 75%.
et z peut aller de 10 euros (soit une augmentation d'impots de 7,5 roros ), à beaucoup.



@zebig : Ils devraient surtaxer les vieux rockers amateurs de Harley . Chuis sur qu'il sont pétés de thunes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> et puis ça être dur de faire du vin en belgique



Il n'a qu'à s'acheter une baraque à frites ou une plantation de houblon ou une abbaye ...et il fera de la trappiste...:rateau:

Mmh ! le sanglier à la trappiste ... un must !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> @zebig : Ils devraient surtaxer les vieux rockers amateurs de Harley . Chuis sur qu'il sont pétés de thunes



T'as raison ! D'ailleurs je compte m'installer en France pour compenser le manque à gagner dû au départ de Gégé ! ... Si ça c'est pas de l'altruisme !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, il serait temps que vous fassiez quelque chose pour les retenir chez vous une bonne fois pour toutes !:rateau:



Bah c'est-à-dire, qu'il a hésité, un temps, puis en fait, non.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah c'est-à-dire, qu'il a hésité, un temps, puis en fait, non.



Ouais, mais bon, la Suisse ...  ... fô nin exagérer quand même !


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UllBv9M0FxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> @JPTK
> 
> 
> C'est simple :
> ...



J'ai du relire 3 fois mais ah ouai ça change tout !!  (enfin si j'ai bien compris)
Moi je pensais que quand tu gagnais 1 million d'euros bah on te prenait 75 % de 1 million, mais c'est donc pas du tout ça :mouais:
Putain, si moi j'avais pas compris, j'explique pas le nombre de français qui n'ont rien compris alors !!
De quoi il se plaint alors ? 



En attendant, sur FB, l'humour de droite proposait de faire la légende de cette photo, pas évident, j'ai trouvé ça :





_Marine fait führer sur la glace_


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et tu proposes quoi pour éviter que les fortunés se fassent la malle?



L'annexion de la Suisse et de la Belgique ! 





JPTK a dit:


> Putain, si moi j'avais pas compris, j'explique pas le nombre de français qui n'ont rien compris alors !!



Ça fait pas mal de temps que la droite joue sur cette incompréhension pour faire pleurer sur ces pauvres riches dans les chaumières, au moyen de discours savamment composés ("rien que la vérité", mais surtout pas "toute la vérité").


----------



## patlek (18 Décembre 2012)

Pour les impots, il n' y a pas que les impots sur le revenu; je pense, pour exemple, que son hotel particulier qu' il vend 50 millions d' euros, en taxe d' habitation, et impot foncier... 

Nous pouvons nous venger!! demain sur france4 il y a "je préfere que nous restions amis", film avec depardieu. Zappons, et regardont tous "soeur therese.com" sur je ne sais plus quelle chaine, ou a la rigueur, "la vie de michel drucker" sur france 2...

Notre vengeance serat terrible (a regarder)


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'annexion de la Suisse et de la Belgique !



L'armée suisse s'y prépare déjà. 

Sans rire, vu la situation économique et politique (montée des nationalismes, du protectionnisme) en Europe et dans pas mal de pays qui la compose, bien malin celui qui peut dire quelle sera la situation et dans quel état sera le continent à l'horizon 2030-2040...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'armée suisse s'y prépare déjà.
> 
> Sans rire, vu la situation économique et politique (montée des nationalismes, du protectionnisme) en Europe et dans pas mal de pays qui la compose, bien malin celui qui peut dire quelle sera la situation et dans quel état sera le continent à l'horizon 2030-2040...



Oh, l'armée Suisse ne prête absolument pas à rire, si la Suisse est restée neutre durant la seconde guerre mondiale, c'est uniquement parce que même dans sa folie, Hitler avait bien compris dès le départ que l'armée allemande n'était absolument pas capable d'en venir à bout, alors qu'il la pensait capable de venir à bout de n'importe quelle autre armée européenne, URSS comprise !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2012)

Ouais bon en est plus en 1939 mais en 2012. Et en 2012, je peux t'assurer que l'armée suisse et ses troufions font rire et n'effraient plus grand-monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais bon en est plus en 1939 mais en 2012. Et en 2012, je peux t'assurer que l'armée suisse et ses troufions font rire et n'effraient plus grand-monde.



C'est vrai ! Vous n'avez même pas de sous-marins !!!!!

Nous en Belgique on en avait un ... malheureusement il a sombré lors de la dernière journée "portes ouvertes" ...

:love:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2012)

Mais ils ont un porte avion


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, l'armée Suisse ne prête absolument pas à rire, si la Suisse est restée neutre durant la seconde guerre mondiale, c'est uniquement parce que même dans sa folie, Hitler avait bien compris dès le départ que l'armée allemande n'était absolument pas capable d'en venir à bout, alors qu'il la pensait capable de venir à bout de n'importe quelle autre armée européenne, URSS comprise !



Sources ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sources ?



Bah c'est lui la source, ça t'va pas?


----------



## collodion (18 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> @JPTK
> 
> 
> C'est simple :
> ...



Toujours le même dilemne moral dans le %. Pourquoi travailler et gagner de l'argent si c'est pour que les 3/4 de tes bénéfices (z) n'aillent pas dans ta poche ? Conclusion, vaut mieux pas gagner de l'argent en France... A moins d'être altruisme ou bien masochiste.


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2012)

Oui enfin faut quand même dépasser le million d'euros pour "subir" cette taxation de 75 % hein  Donc il y a gagner de l'argent et gagner de l'argent. Si c'était si difficile, les riches rouleraient en logane... donc quand tu gagnes très bien ta vie, que tu peux avoir 3-4 villas, des voitures de sport et j'en passe, c'est bien que l'impôt doit pas t'empêcher tant que ça d'en profiter, faut arrêter de se foutre de la gueule du monde aussi. Les plus à plaindre de toute façon, ce sont les classes moyennes, les pme, les indépendants, les commerçants, la liste est longue, eux ils payent du très très lourd et roulent justement avec des voitures modestes. Un peu comme les PME qui payent 34 % d'impôts et les très très grosses entreprises qui tournent autour de 10 %, c'est un scandale.


----------



## collodion (18 Décembre 2012)

D'où le problème moral : qui peux juger comment Gérard doit profiter de son propre argent (qui n'a été volé à personne...) ? 
Dieu, les politiques, le peuple ?
Devrait on passer au comptoir ?


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2012)

collodion a dit:


> D'où le problème moral : qui peux juger comment Gérard doit profiter de son propre argent (*qui n'a été volé à personne...*) ?
> Dieu, les politiques, le peuple ?
> Devrait on passer au comptoir ?


Faudrait pas oublier non plus que le cinéma français à été subventionné par l'état depuis le succès des Valseuses afin de lutter contre l'hégémonie du cinéma américain qui envahissait les écrans Et ça c'était avec les impôts des contribuables de l'époque

Donc avec le mien dont je me sens spolié 

Si ça n'avait pas été fait Depardieu se contenterait d'animer des foires commerciales en banlieu :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sources ?



les bouquins d'histoire suisse, le petit adolf a bien essayer, mais ça lui a couté quelques ME-109


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, l'armée Suisse ne prête absolument pas à rire, si la Suisse est restée neutre durant la seconde guerre mondiale, c'est uniquement parce que même dans sa folie, Hitler avait bien compris dès le départ que l'armée allemande n'était absolument pas capable d'en venir à bout, alors qu'il la pensait capable de venir à bout de n'importe quelle autre armée européenne, URSS comprise !



C'est une blague ou pas ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si ça n'avait pas été fait Depardieu se contenterait d'animer des foires commerciales en banlieu&#8230; :mouais:



Il serait en prison, comme il le dit lui-même, avec une mémoire un peu courte...


En attendant...

En France, les innocents vont en prison.

Je lis déjà les réactions outrées des personnes qui diront qu'un meurtrier ne peut pas être innocent, qu'on ne peut pas les laisser sans condamnations, et pourtant, le problème est tout autre.



> [...]"Il est de notoriété publique que nombre de malades mentaux sont incarcérés dans les prisons françaises, où il est impossible de les soigner. Ils y sont en danger, pour eux-mêmes comme pour les autres détenus.
> 
> Les prisons françaises, plus que jamais, frappent la France d'une marque d'infamie. En y enfermant les malades mentaux, c'est toute la Justice française qui se déshonore, et ce sont les fondements mêmes des valeurs du pays des Droits de l'Homme qui sont bafouées à la face du monde."




Et sinon... :sleep:

Armes d'assaut : Obama pour (le retour de) l'interdiction.



> Les chances de passage de cette loi dépendent toutefois du soutien que choisiront d'apporter les nombreux élus proches du puissant lobby des armes, la NRA, au Congrès, et notamment les chefs républicains de la Chambre des représentant, sans l'accord desquels aucun texte ne peut même atteindre l'hémicycle.


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Décembre 2012)

collodion a dit:


> Toujours le même dilemne moral dans le %. Pourquoi travailler et gagner de l'argent si c'est pour que les 3/4 de tes bénéfices (z) n'aillent pas dans ta poche ? Conclusion, vaut mieux pas gagner de l'argent en France... A moins d'être altruisme ou bien masochiste.



Euh coco avant d'être à 75% il faut gagner environ 83 333 euros/mois net imposable et les 75% c'est uniquement sur le revenu d'activité ... En prenant un quotient familiale de 1 tu es dans la tranche d'imposition de 41% pour les 83 3333  euros/mois; mais si tu es marié tu passes à 30% avec un quotient familiale de 2 ... et du même coup tu es en dessous du million ... 

Avec le smic à la louche tu es à 1200 euros net imposable/mois, célibataire 14% ... 

Je suis pas un matheux mais en faisant grosso merdo il vaut quand même mieux gagner de l'argent ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h41 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Un peu comme les PME qui payent 34 % d'impôts et les très très grosses entreprises qui tournent autour de 10 %, c'est un scandale.



Le PLF 2013 est venu rééquilibrer tout ça (pour les SA).
Pour les 34 % il concerne au mieux les moyennes entreprises mais sinon c'est plutôt 15% et encore .... Après il y a d'autres problèmes, en tout cas c'est pas du tout ceux cité par les pigeons qui ont considérés que les PME faisaient des bénéfices > 7,5 millions. 

D'après ce que j'ai suivi, le mouvement "les pigeons" c'est la plus grosse entourloupe du siècle, ce mouvement ne concerne pas du tout, mais vraiment pas du tout les PME en difficultés bien au contraire.

Comment se faire manipuler par deux ricains .... soutenu par NKM qui ne fait même pas la différence entre l'augmentation de la TVA et la TVA sociale, enfin bref ça c'est de la récupération politique matraqué par BFM même pas capable de faire non plus la différence. 

Mais mise à part en cas de revente rien n'a changé. Les grands gagnants c'est les boites informatiques pour la plupart, le reste (et les plus nombreuses) cela ne va rien changer pour vous ... 

Avec leurs schéma à deux balles ils ont réussi à reduire la taxe sur les plus-values de cession (il me semble ?). Je sais pas pour vous, mais moi je trouve que c'est puissant quand même. Parce que leurs principaux arguments c'était que les PME allaient payer plus d'impôt (sans prendre en compte les abattements et compagnie). Le but du PLF était simplement de promouvoir l'investissement .... 

Respect, vraiment.

Et prendre l'exemple des EURL, le truc qui est un échec aussi, bravo x2.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Je lis déjà les réactions outrées des personnes qui diront qu'un meurtrier ne peut pas être innocent, qu'on ne peut pas les laisser sans condamnations, et pourtant, le problème est tout autre.



Ce soi-disant meurtrier 





> Le «pousseur» schizophrène condamné à 16 ans de prison


 aurait dû être mis dans une structure médicale, avant de le devenir. En les écartant de la vie courante par une telle mesure, lui et tant d'autres n'auraient jamais été des meurtriers. 

Certains malades commettent leurs méfaits, lors de congés accordés en période calme. A méditer.


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Et sinon... :sleep:
> 
> Armes d'assaut : Obama pour (le retour de) l'interdiction.




qu'ils n'oublient pas de taxé les munitions, cf le  sketch de Chris Rock


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ce soi-disant meurtrier  aurait dû être mis dans une structure médicale, avant de le devenir. En les écartant de la vie courante par une telle mesure, lui et tant d'autres n'auraient jamais été des meurtriers.
> 
> Certains malades commettent leurs méfaits, lors de congés accordés en période calme. A méditer.



"L'augmentation du nombre de malades en prison est à peu près parallèle à la diminution du nombre de lits d'hospitalisation psychiatrique, voulue pour des raisons d'économie et sous prétexte d'en finir avec l'asile d'autrefois..."





macinside a dit:


> qu'ils n'oublient pas de taxé les munitions, cf le  sketch de Chris Rock



Ou ça :


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> "L'augmentation du nombre de malades en prison est à peu près parallèle à la diminution du nombre de lits d'hospitalisation psychiatrique, voulue pour des raisons d'économie et sous prétexte d'en finir avec l'asile d'autrefois..."



Oui, mais  Il y a aussi un autre problème : pour les malades dangereux, l'hôpital n'est pas une solution, il n'est pas équipé pour assurer un niveau de sécurité suffisant pour les accueillir, et surtout, parvenir à les garder, donc, à ce jour, faute d'établissements spécialisés, la prison reste la seule alternative raisonnablement admissible à l'euthanasie !


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> la prison reste la seule alternative raisonnablement admissible à l'euthanasie !


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> faute d'établissements spécialisés



Ah bah oui, c'est bien de cela dont il s'agit quand on parle d'HP, c'est pas seulement un hôpital.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah oui, c'est bien de cela dont il s'agit quand on parle d'HP, c'est pas seulement un hôpital.



Précisément, mais la question est : "à combien % de hausse de la pression fiscale actuelle es-tu prêt à consentir pour la mise en place de ces établissements, et le financement de leur fonctionnement ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah oui, c'est bien de cela dont il s'agit quand on parle d'HP, c'est pas seulement un hôpital.



Pourquoi les avoir supprimé ? ils ont bien été construit pour remplir une mission salutaire ces hôpitaux psychiatriques.

On enferme bien les vieux dans des homes spécialisés, encore un sujet chaud, même s'il faut reconnaître que c'est un mal nécessaire, quand nos parents deviennent dangereux pour eux-même. Nous ne sommes pas seulement entourés de fous qui gouvernent, même des enfants peuvent avoir besoin d'un tel encadrement. Vaste débat


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pourquoi les avoir supprimé ? ils ont bien été construit pour remplir une mission salutaire ces hôpitaux psychiatriques.



Economies...




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Précisément, mais la question est : "à combien % de hausse de la pression fiscale actuelle es-tu prêt à consentir pour la mise en place de ces établissements, et le financement de leur fonctionnement ?



Et toi, combien de pousseurs ou autres faits divers sordides es-tu prêt à supporter ? 
Mettre les fous en prison pour raison d'économies c'est à gerber c'est tout et parler d'argent vis à vis des victimes qui sont folles et des victimes qu'ils font l'est tout autant.

Fermons les écoles à ce compte là, ça allègera grandement la pression fiscale.

D'ailleurs, il va y avoir des prisons de construite, on pourra y mettre tous les schyzo ça va être top. Je connais 2 personnes atteinte de cette pathologie, suivies et médicamentées, elles vivent tout à fait normalement, comme les épileptiques. Allez tiens, pendant qu'on y est, si on les mettait en prison ? J'ai un ami proche qui est épileptique, il travaille avec des enfants atteints de maladies rares, une école Paul Newman à Fontainebleau, je l'ai déjà vu dans une crise forte (parce que sinon il suffisait de le serrer très fort et d'attendre 20 min afin d'éviter qu'il se blesse), bah lui il convulse pas mais il casse tout, il est capable en plus de te jeter un pot de fleur contre la gueule. Mais ça c'était avant son traitement, le bon traitement, à la bonne dose, ça a pris du temps.

Allez, tout le monde en prison pour alléger la pression fiscale, les triso avec !!


----------



## rizoto (19 Décembre 2012)

A parce que les prisons sont gratuites peut-être!?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2012)

Oui, les détenus ne paient pas leur séjour


----------



## ergu (19 Décembre 2012)

Nan, y paient leurs crimes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2012)

Roubaix : les cambrioleurs mis en fuite par... un lapin


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2012)

Ce matin, un lapin ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Roubaix : les cambrioleurs mis en fuite par... un lapin



Je le connais ce lapin ! Même qu'il s'appelle Salinge .....:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je le connais ce lapin ! Même qu'il s'appelle Salinge .....:rateau:



Moi aussi, j'ai même sa photo !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sans rire, vu la situation économique et politique (montée des nationalismes, du protectionnisme) en Europe et dans pas mal de pays qui la compose, bien malin celui qui peut dire quelle sera la situation et dans quel état sera le continent à l'horizon 2030-2040...



*il y a de quoi soutenir un siège...*


----------



## Le docteur (19 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Il serait en prison, comme il le dit lui-même, avec une mémoire un peu courte...
> 
> 
> En attendant...
> ...



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : 
Je cite l'article


> Avant Sarkozy, il ne serait venu à l'idée de personne, aussi réactionnaire ou archaïque qu'on puisse l'être, de soutenir dans la même phrase qu'un fou est condamné à de la prison.


Ben si ! c'est peut-être qu'ils étaient sarkozystes alors, mais une très grande partie de mes élèves disent que c'est un truc pour éviter la condamnation et qu'il faut condamner les fous ...
Parfois les types qui rédigent des articles ne se rendent pas compte de ce que pense le français moyen ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Précisément, mais la question est : "à combien % de hausse de la pression fiscale actuelle es-tu prêt à consentir pour la mise en place de ces établissements, et le financement de leur fonctionnement ?


Si tu entend aussi pour qu'on soigne, voire qu'on empêche de tomber malade tous les citoyens qui deviennent non seulement schizophrènes, mais aussi tout simplement gravement dépressifs, suicidaires, etc., c'est-à-dire qu'on les enlève des pattes des psychiatres et qu'on s'en occupe vraiment, et qu'on poursuive les entreprises qui les rendent malades (la première cause de dépression c'est le travail, il faut être clair) je suis prêt à une hausse substantielle...
Tant qu'on y est qu'on arrête aussi de laisser crever les gens dehors...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2012)

*une vache avertie...*


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2012)

:sleep:  La fin du monde peut nuire à la santé de votre ordinateur, de toute façon, il est certain que si la fin du monde ne nous a pas, eux nous auront.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------

Combien de personnes peut-on faire tenir à Bugarach?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Combien de personnes peut-on faire tenir à Bugarach?





> Et dans lhypothèse peu probable où 32 millions de personnes parviendraient à se rendre sur place, elles nauront pas le droit de dormir. Il faudrait en effet une surface plus grande que celle de la commune pour contenir tout ce petit monde allongé.



Ben nan, leur calcul est faux, elles auront le droit de dormir, et sans s'allonger, parce qu'avec une telle histoire à dormir debout


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2012)

C'est vrai que ça vaut le coup !!  

GROS LOT &#8211; ERDF offre un iPad à l&#8217;agent qui ferme le plus de compteurs

Mais bon... on imagine bien que quand ce n'est pas un ipad, c'est une prime, donc ça ne change pas grand chose au final, le symbole est tout simplement éc&#339;urant, un appareil ludique pour couper l'électricité à des gens...


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2012)

Carbone et Spirito félicitent Don Corleone


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2012)

Quand ce que la loi impose d'acheter est encore plus nul que la-dite loi



> Sur sept modèles d'éthylotests différents prélevés et analysés, quatre ont été déclarés dangereux, en raison de "leur incapacité à détecter une alcoolémie positive" ou parce qu'ils "sous-évaluent la concentration réelle en alcool", révèle la DGCCRF



Mouahahaha, donc.


----------



## vovaisdead (20 Décembre 2012)

http://www.dead.is



.... ou pas.


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> http://www.dead.is
> 
> 
> 
> .... ou pas.



C'est un truc pour attirer nos philosophes maison ? un vrai sujet de bac

'tain, merde


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2012)

Lachez nous avec la fin du monde, mUrde ! Samedi j'ai bouffe avec les potes avec entre autres un grand cru de 1990, donc elle ne peut pas avoir lieu.

Voila.
J'ai dit.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Décembre 2012)

Il me semblait qu'ici la chose était entendue, la fin du monde c'était le 5 octobre 2011.


----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2012)

Voilà... nous y sommes!


[YOUTUBE]y1s5gbJEEbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Carbone et Spirito félicitent Don Corleone





> "Je préfère que ce soit un Français qui rentre largement dans le capital Hersant plutôt qu'un émir du Qatar ou même un Belge" a déclaré Jean-Claude Gaudin à la presse en marge d'une visite du Parc Longchamp à Marseille.



Ben croisons les doigts, monsieur Gaudin, parce qu'en ce moment, même si un français assez pété de thunes pour se payer un groupe de presse a assez peu de chances de devenir qatari demain, belge  Faut voir


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Voilà... nous y sommes!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y1s5gbJEEbg[/YOUTUBE]



toujours rien en vu


----------



## JPTK (21 Décembre 2012)

Je vais chier dans mes baskets et faire le tour de la ville à pieds. Ça sera ma fin du monde à moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> un grand cru de 1990



C'est par ici !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2012)

*18h47'​* 

​


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *18h47'​*
> 
> ​



La journée mondiale de la connerie c'est tous les jours.


----------



## JPTK (21 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *18h47'​*
> 
> ​



Pile poil pour la partouze à Nice organisée par Jpmiss !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Pile poil pour la partouze à Nice organisée par Jpmiss !



*le webo est inconsolable...* :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2012)

Bon maintenant qu'est ce qu'on fait pour les mecs dans les bunkers?
On les prévient ou on attend un an pour rigoler?


----------



## Berthold (22 Décembre 2012)

Un an et un jour, comme ça, si quelqu'un est intéressé pour les récupérer&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le webo est inconsolable...* :rateau:



Moi, j'y suis allé déguisé en sapin pour passer inaperçu ...:rateau:
 Mais p...... qu'est-ce que j'ai eu les boules quand on a essayé de piquer les miennes !




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2012)

*Dis-moi, thebig, tu vas bientôt pouvoir piloter ton engin personnel ?* :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Dis-moi, thebig, tu vas bientôt pouvoir piloter ton engin personnel ?* :rateau:



Pffffffffffff ... le mien il est peut-être beaucoup plus petit mais il peut aller partout !:love: ... un tout petit gazon et hop !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais p...... qu'est-ce que j'ai eu les boules quand on a essayé de piquer les miennes !



Il y en a qui étaient venus avec leur microscope ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y en a qui étaient venus avec leur microscope ?



Rigole bien ! .... Un gars du CERN m'a même demandé de le tester dans l'accélérateur de particules et d'en faire le popaul le plus rapide du monde ! Jaloux hein !:love:


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Dis-moi, thebig, tu vas bientôt pouvoir piloter ton engin personnel ?* :rateau:



Il y a des cons que ça fait rêver. Moi, ça me fait juste gerber...

Bon, on est d'accord TheBig, je parle du gros navion, pas de ton gros engin, ni de tes boules, hein ?!?


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a des cons que ça fait rêver. Moi, ça me fait juste gerber...
> 
> Bon, on est d'accord TheBig, je parle du gros navion, pas de ton gros engin, ni de tes boules, hein ?!?


Note qu'on peut faire une relation, c'est toujours la question de celui qui a le plus gros


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Dis-moi, thebig, tu vas bientôt pouvoir piloter ton engin personnel ?* :rateau:



Et le pilote pour demander une augmentation : "sinon je fais un looping"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rigole bien ! .... Un gars du CERN m'a même demandé de le tester dans l'accélérateur de particules et d'en faire le popaul le plus rapide du monde ! Jaloux hein !:love:



Le popaul ? Une nouvelle particule ? Quelle famille ? Mésons ? Pions ? Hadrons ?

En tous cas, c'est une particule exotique, car si toutes les autres ont un spin, le popaul est la seule à avoir un*e* spin*e* !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le popaul ? Une nouvelle particule ? Quelle famille ? Mésons ? Pions ? Hadrons ?



"Popons"... Tout simplement !


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2012)

Quelle bande de gamins de dix ans !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Popons"... Tout simplement !



La caractéristique principale du "popon" de Big est de pouvoir se rétracter ou se dilater à une vitesse proche de celle de la lumière (je dis "proche" car si c'était à la vitesse de la lumière on ne le verrait plus ce qui serait dommage !)

Les avancées technologiques sont prometteuses, nombreuses et variées ... je pense notamment à un sac à main bardé de "popons" qui, après certaines manipulations se transformerait en valise de grande contenance !

Et pour me rapprocher de ce qui avait été dit plus haut, j'ai déposé un brevet relatif à une structure d'ULM en "popons" susceptible, à la demande, de se transformer en gros porteur (Singapore Airlines est d'ores et déjà intéressé mais la stabilité de la structure doit être revue ! En effet, nous avons perdu 800 passagers lors du dernier essai suite à une malencontreuse inversion de process dont l'origine reste mystérieuse).

ps : je viens de recevoir le rapport de l'incident : c'est à cause de la température glaciale régnant à 20.000 pieds que la structure en "popon" s'est rétractée causant la perte de 800 passagers (c'est vrai que 800 passagers dans un ULM de 400 kilos ça craint !)

A vrai dire, je ne comprends pas les 20.000 pieds, étant entendu qu'un avion transportant 800 passagers devrait normalement voler à environ 1.600 pieds (je dis environ because s'il y a un cul de jatte dedans, ça fausse tout !)

ps1 : demain, pour le réveillon, c'est une caille farcie aux popons ... tu la frottes et t'as une dinde de 5 kilos ... la tête des invités !


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : je viens de recevoir le rapport de l'incident : c'est à cause de la température glaciale régnant à 20.000 pieds que la structure en "popon" s'est rétractée causant la perte de 800 passagers (c'est vrai que 800 passagers dans un ULM de 400 kilos ça craint !)


J'avais entendu dire que c'était dû à la présence de Ségolène X., décongestionnant notoire dans  l'appareil ...

Je ne suis pas sûr de ma source, c'était un twit ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

C'est comme ça qu'on transforme un canadair en pédalo ...


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2012)

Toujours un mot pour rire la Christine, c'est un peu comme Nadine, en moins poissonnière mais tout aussi conne :rateau:


"Les homosexuels peuvent se marier avec une personne d'un autre sexe"

Du coup on peut donc dire que non, les personnes homosexuelles ne sont pas discriminées, cqfd.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

Santatracker


----------



## Le docteur (24 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Toujours un mot pour rire la Christine, c'est un peu comme Nadine, en moins poissonnière mais tout aussi conne :rateau:
> 
> 
> "Les homosexuels peuvent se marier avec une personne d'un autre sexe"
> ...



C'est toujours intéressant de voir comment fonctionne ce genre de sophisme.
Discriminer quelqu'un c'est lui ôter une possibilité que les autres ont. Par exemple si vous interdisiez un emploi à un homosexuel, c'est de la discrimination. On n'interdit pas aux homosexuels... le mariage hétérosexuel...  CQFD
Le problème de fond c'est bien le mariage : si l'on considère que le mariage est une institution faite pour faire des nenfants, vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez, ils l'ont dans l'os. 
J'en reviens à ma question initiale : pourquoi ne pas cesser la discrimination envers les couples non mariés et leur donner la possibilité d'accéder aux mêmes droits qu'aux couples mariés. 
Parce quand on dit ça à quelqu'un il nous répond immanquablement : t'as qu'à te marier. Il faut choisir ! Tu veux pas te marier, voilà.  Mais choisir quoi tête de z... ! bizarrement à cette question on n'a jamais de réponse . L'andouille a l'air fin et l'air abrutie (si ! si j'ai le droit, chercher dans un dictionnaire d'orthographe) : "oui, voilà, tu veux pas te marier". Et toi, tu la regarde en te demandant si t'es pas dans la blague "pas de bras, pas de chocolat"...
Les homosexuels courent après un truc qui a été fait pour les mettre de côté. Qu'ils ne s'étonnent pas d'avoir du mal à le rattraper. Frères pédés, s&#339;urs goudous, en vérité, je vous le dis :  aidez tous les couples qui veulent être reconnus comme tels sans avoir à passer devant le maire déguisés en pièce montée et en pingouin ! Boutons le mariage hors de France, et boutons Boutin aussi, tant qu'on y est !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Toujours un mot pour rire la Christine, c'est un peu comme Nadine, en moins poissonnière mais tout aussi conne :rateau:



Ouais, moi si y avait qu'une seule femme que je doive ravager sexuellement ça serait pas Christine car comme dit Nadine : "à la moule, à la moule, elle est frraaaîche ma mooooule !" 

Ricet Barier, le drame de l'incommunicabilité


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2012)

Si je comprends bien, c'est toi le vieux pécheur breton au teint hâlé ?


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

Les « Lapins Crétins » déposent le bilan


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est toujours intéressant de voir comment fonctionne ce genre de sophisme.
> Discriminer quelqu'un c'est lui ôter une possibilité que les autres ont. Par exemple si vous interdisiez un emploi à un homosexuel, c'est de la discrimination. On n'interdit pas aux homosexuels... le mariage hétérosexuel...  CQFD
> Le problème de fond c'est bien le mariage : si l'on considère que le mariage est une institution faite pour faire des nenfants, vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez, ils l'ont dans l'os.
> J'en reviens à ma question initiale : pourquoi ne pas cesser la discrimination envers les couples non mariés et leur donner la possibilité d'accéder aux mêmes droits qu'aux couples mariés.
> ...



Le mariage est un contrat ET une institution, la réponse "tu as cas te marier" complété de "si tu le souhaites", est pleine de bon sens et d'une logique imparable.

Le mariage c'est des droits et des obligations, tu imagines toi un couple en concubinage (pour X raisons) obligé de divorcer pour ne peut pas être discriminé, c'est n'importe quoi.

Avec ton commentaire c'est bien on peut se torcher de la liberté matrimoniale, du consentement, de la liberté contractuelle .... BREF.

Il y a des alternatives aux mariages c'est pas pour décorer.


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Les « Lapins Crétins » déposent le bilan


Encore un titre racoleur :soupir: et mensonger .
C'est le fabricant de peluches sous licence qui dépose le bilan.


----------



## Berthold (24 Décembre 2012)

Bon allez, c'est d'actualité grave 

[YOUTUBE]u6MFXem42-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2012)

faudra rouler a l' eau ferrugineuse.


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...tale-de-l-alcool-au-volant-est-a-l-etude.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2012)

*C'est pas bientôt fini de me tripoter ?* :rose:


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> chercher dans un dictionnaire d'orthographe :  tu la regarde


Tu le regardes, ton dico ?


----------



## inkclub (24 Décembre 2012)

François Hollande, qui a appelé ses ministres à rester vigilants, "ne prendra pas de vacances" pour montrer l'exemple.


agenda du président du samedi 22 décembre 2012 au samedi 5 janvier 2013

Rien à l'agenda ce jour


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> François Hollande, qui a appelé ses ministres à rester vigilants, "ne prendra pas de vacances"pour montrer l'exemple.
> 
> 
> agenda du président du samedi 22 décembre 2012 au samedi 5 janvier 2013
> ...



Tu es sérieux là où c'est une blague ? 

J'espère réellement que c'est une blague, sinon il faut vraiment penser à réfléchir deux secondes.


----------



## fedo (24 Décembre 2012)

des photos de flocons de neige au microscope électronique.
on dirait du fer forgé


----------



## Le docteur (24 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Le mariage est un contrat ET une institution, la réponse "tu as cas te marier" complété de "si tu le souhaites", est pleine de bon sens et d'une logique imparable.
> 
> Le mariage c'est des droits et des obligations, tu imagines toi un couple en concubinage (pour X raisons) obligé de divorcer pour ne peut pas être discriminé, c'est n'importe quoi.
> 
> ...



Encore un "la loi, c'est la loi, donc comme c'est la loi... ben c'est la loi"...
En général on ne nous dit pas "si tu le souhaites" mais plutôt "c'est ça ou rien" sur le ton du gars qui te croise un soir de coupe du monde et qui te demande "t'es pas content ? t'aime pas le foot?!?" - oui, c'est du vécu, l'un comme l'autre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2012)

Vi, et "le mariage est une institution !" 

"Pourquoi ?"

"Parce que ! "

Seulement, là, la question, au fond, ça n'est pas le mariage, la question, c'est "les homosexuels qui entendent vivre leur vie comme ils l'entendent ont-ils droit à l'égalité sociale et fiscale avec les hétérosexuels ?", et là, de suite, le bon beauf* bien de chez nous répond comme un seul homme** "non non, ces putains de tantes ont qu'à pas être pédés, et ces salopes de gousses ont qu'à s'intéresser aux hommes, s'ils veulent l'égalité !"

Voilà à quel niveau se situe "l'institution" ! T'es pas dans le courant principal ? Ok donc, tu n'as droit qu'à payer plus d'impôts et avoir moins d'avantages sociaux !

(*) beaufs pas tous masculins
(**) ou comme une seule boutin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2012)

*"comme avoir une Lamborghini dans son garage et de ne jamais la conduire"*  :mouais:


----------



## flotow (25 Décembre 2012)

fedo a dit:


> des photos de flocons de neige au microscope électronique.
> on dirait du fer forgé


Ethereal Macro Photos of Snowflakes in the Moments Before They Disappear


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2012)

Déjà, quand on a vu apparaître les "Mégane", j'avais haussé les sourcils, mais là &#8230; :afraid:

Je vois d'ici le tableau, dans une vingtaine d'année, monsieur le maire : "TCP/IP Durand, acceptez vous de prendre pour épouse Wifi Dupont, ici présente ?"


----------



## yvos (26 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, quand on a vu apparaître les "Mégane", j'avais haussé les sourcils, mais là &#8230; :afraid:



Tu avais haussé les sourcils car Renault a donné un prénom à ses bagnoles, tout comme Clio et Zoé?


----------



## loustic (26 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois d'ici le tableau, dans une vingtaine d'année, monsieur le maire : "TCP/IP Durand, acceptez vous de prendre pour épouse Wifi Dupont, ici présente ?"


Ou même "Tiroir voulez-vous épouser Commode ?"


----------



## patlek (26 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, quand on a vu apparaître les "Mégane", j'avais haussé les sourcils, mais là  :afraid:
> 
> Je vois d'ici le tableau, dans une vingtaine d'année, monsieur le maire : "TCP/IP Durand, acceptez vous de prendre pour épouse Wifi Dupont, ici présente ?"



çà fait penser a la série qui passe sur Arte, vers 20H50... 

[YOUTUBE]Z2kBJ8vpVRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inkclub (26 Décembre 2012)

Magnotta, homme de l'année au Canada

Le "dépeceur de Montréal" a été élu personnalité médiatique de l'année par un collège de journalistes canadiens. Malaise.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Tu avais haussé les sourcils car Renault a donné un prénom à ses bagnoles, tout comme Clio et Zoé?



Je te mets au défi de trouver quelqu'un prénommé Megane né avant 1988 (déjà, avant 1995, c'était très rare), Mégane est un mot qui a été composé de toutes pièces par le service marketing de Renault, et qui a été déposé par la marque, tout comme Safrane. Il ne s'agissait pas de la Mégane qui a remplacé la R19 en 1995, mais bien du concept-car de 1988, qui lui a donné naissance. Bien entendu la "consonance prénom" n'est absolument pas due au hasard, bien qu'elle soit aussi censée évoquer un véhicule de milieu de gamme.

Par contre, Clio est bien utilisé comme prénom de longue date, c'est le nom de la muse de l'histoire. Quant à la Renault Zoé , elle porte effectivement un prénom (à moins que Renault n'ait voulu faire allusion à certaines larves de crustacés). À l'avenir, je pense qu'un certain nombre de petites filles se prénommeront Fluence !  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À l'avenir, je pense qu'un certain nombre de petites filles se prénommeront Fluence !  :rateau:


Comme prénom je trouve ça assez con, Fluence.









Oui, je sais. Mais les lendemains de fête, vous savez ce que c'est :rose:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te mets au défi de trouver quelqu'un prénommé Megane né avant 1988 (déjà, avant 1995, c'était très rare), Mégane est un mot qui a été composé de toutes pièces par le service marketing de Renault, et qui a été déposé par la marque, tout comme Safrane. Il ne s'agissait pas de la Mégane qui a remplacé la R19 en 1995, mais bien du concept-car de 1988, qui lui a donné naissance. Bien entendu la "consonance prénom" n'est absolument pas due au hasard, bien qu'elle soit aussi censée évoquer un véhicule de milieu de gamme.



5 naissances en 1986 en france et 38 en 1987   (sinon si j'ai une fille elle s'appellera Luna)


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> 5 naissances en 1986 en france et 38 en 1987   (sinon si j'ai une fille elle s'appellera Luna)



Donc OTAR a tort ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc OTAR a tort ?



Peut-être, mais dans ce cas, celui qui a écrit ce que j'ai lu a tort aussi, c'était dans une revue spécialisée (automobile), je ne sais plus laquelle (ça date de l'époque de la sortie de la Megane de série, vers 1995).


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2012)

sinon la dame s'appelle Megan et elle est né en 1986


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> 5 naissances en 1986 en france et 38 en 1987   (sinon si j'ai une fille elle s'appellera Luna)





Romuald a dit:


> Donc OTAR a tort ?



Headshot.


----------



## yvos (26 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te mets au défi de trouver quelqu'un prénommé Megane né avant 1988 (déjà, avant 1995, c'était très rare), Mégane est un mot qui a été composé de toutes pièces par le service marketing de Renault, et qui a été déposé par la marque, tout comme Safrane. Il ne s'agissait pas de la Mégane qui a remplacé la R19 en 1995, mais bien du concept-car de 1988, qui lui a donné naissance. Bien entendu la "consonance prénom" n'est absolument pas due au hasard, bien qu'elle soit aussi censée évoquer un véhicule de milieu de gamme.



Change pas (c'est de toutes façons trop tard), t'es génial 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peut-être, mais dans ce cas, celui qui a écrit ce que j'ai lu a tort aussi, c'était dans une revue spécialisée (automobile), je ne sais plus laquelle (ça date de l'époque de la sortie de la Megane de série, vers 1995).



En même temps, il faut pas être totalement sain d'esprit pour lire une revue spécialisée (automobile). 

Quant à lui accorder quelconque crédit, c'est étonnant de la part de quelqu'un qui serait prêt à tout pour contredire à tout bout de champ. 

Mais bon, la vraie information dans tout cela, c'est que t'es fan de Renault. Tu arpentes la Seine-et-Marne au volant de ta luxueuse R25 avec radio cassette ou bien ?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2012)

une R25 Johnny Halliday même 






(je l'ai croisé plusieurs fois IRL ce n'est pas un fake  )


----------



## Le docteur (26 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y a des alternatives aux mariages c'est pas pour décorer.


Oui, mais elles sont dix fois plus chiantes, procédurières et au final on n'a toujours pas les mêmes droits. Va demander aux homos ce qui arrivent quand ils sont pacsés et que l'un d'eux décède s'ils n'ont pas tout blindé. Tout le monde n'a pas l'armée de juristes d'un'Yves Saint-Laurent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, et "le mariage est une institution !"
> 
> "Pourquoi ?"
> 
> "Parce que ! "



Voilà ! Les institutionnés, c'est pas des tantes, mais ils adorent enfiler les autres ...
Et faudrait encore crier : ah oui ! file moi des grands coups avec ta grosse institution.

Les institutions c'est pour les cons
A bas Bouboute et vive Proudhon !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, quand on a vu apparaître les "Mégane", j'avais haussé les sourcils, mais là &#8230; :afraid:
> 
> Je vois d'ici le tableau, dans une vingtaine d'année, monsieur le maire : "TCP/IP Durand, acceptez vous de prendre pour épouse Wifi Dupont, ici présente ?"



On a tout un tas de Zidane, par exemple. Les parents,ça ne semble absolument pas les arrêter de donner un nom de famille comme prénom.
Quant aux (presque) éternels Johnny, comment vous voulez pouvoir mener une vie normale avec un prénom pareil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Tu le regardes, ton dico ?


Oui, bon, il y en a même une ou deux autres, si tu veux.
 . T'as pas tout lu ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> François Hollande, qui a appelé ses ministres à rester vigilants, "ne prendra pas de vacances" pour montrer l'exemple.
> 
> 
> agenda du président du samedi 22 décembre 2012 au samedi 5 janvier 2013
> ...



Au lieu de "donner l'exemple" il ferait bien de faire le job pour lequel certains pensaient les avoir élus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------




fedo a dit:


> des photos de flocons de neige au microscope électronique.
> on dirait du fer forgé



Moi, ça me fait penser aux bonbons, là ! Comment ça s'appelle ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Mais bon, la vraie information dans tout cela, c'est que t'es fan de Renault. Tu arpentes la Seine-et-Marne au volant de ta luxueuse R25 avec radio cassette ou bien ?



Pas de risque, je n'ai jamais eu, dans ma vie, que des motos japonaises et des voitures françaises, mais surtout, jamais de Renault, j'ai commencé chez Simca, et fini chez Peugeot, la dernière en date, une 405 SRI m'à lâchement abandonné en avril dernier au vil prétexte d'une pastille de fonderie qui a lâché dans le bloc moteur, alors qu'elle était encore quasiment neuve (elle avait moins de 20 ans, je l'avait achetée en septembre 1992 :rateau. Depuis, je suis piéton, dans 10 mois, j'ai fini de payer la maison, on verra ce que je reprendrais alors, mais je crains fort que ça ne soit pas une Renault, je les exècre toujours autant (même si je dois honnêtement avouer que les raisons techniques qui ont motivé cette aversion ne semblent plus d'actualité).


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> une Renault, je les exècre toujours autant (même si je dois honnêtement avouer que les raisons techniques qui ont motivé cette aversion ne semblent plus d'actualité).



J'ai eu jusqu'en 2010 une super 5 avec laquelle j'ai fait 450 000 kms avant que le circuit électrique prenne feu. :rateau:
Sacrée bagnole


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2012)

j'ai eu la version "très grand coffre" de la super 5  hors un relai électrique pourri je n'ai jamais eu de soucis


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai eu jusqu'en 2010 une super 5 avec laquelle j'ai fait 450 000 kms avant que le circuit électrique prenne feu. :rateau:
> Sacrée bagnole





macinside a dit:


> j'ai eu la version "très grand coffre" de la super 5  hors un relai électrique pourri je n'ai jamais eu de soucis



J'ai parlé de "raisons techniques", pas de "doutes sur la qualité", les raisons techniques, ça concerne la conception, pas la réalisation. Je vais en citer quelques unes :

- La tenue de route approximative des modèles dotés d'une suspension McPherson stricte (au moins jusqu'à la R19, mais peut-être aussi les premières Meganes, je ne sais pas trop, mais la 21 avait enfin adopté les pseudo McPherson, où le simple bras est remplacé par un triangle permettant d'avoir un minimum de rigidité du train avant).

- Alors que depuis 1965 ou 1966, la concurrence française (Simca/Peugeot/Citroën) produit tous ses modèles "traction" (et bon nombre de ses propulsions pour Peugeot) avec 4 roues indépendantes, il faut attendre l'apparition de la R21, 20 ans plus tard, pour que Renault abandonne l'essieu arrière rigide sur ses modèles "traction" (tous ses modèles, en fait, Renault n'ayant plus produit de propulsions depuis l'abandon de la R10, sauf erreur).

- L'habitude de faire du neuf avec du vieux : les motorisations des Super 5 et de la Twingo première génération sont héritées &#8230; De la première R5, alors que la marque disposait pourtant de blocs plus modernes.

Alors, il est vrai que depuis, ça a évolué, mais que voulez vous, quand on a quelqu'un ou quelque chose "dans le nez", pas facile de l'en faire sortir !


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2012)

ta prochaine voiture sera une Dacia  tu me fais pensé a James May


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> ta prochaine voiture sera une Dacia



Alors là, bois de l'eau !


----------



## inkclub (28 Décembre 2012)

L'affaire de la liste Lagarde rebondit en Grèce, un ex-ministre des finances mis en cause


Les noms de proches de l'ancien ministre grec des Finances George Papaconstantinou ont bien été retirés de la liste des contribuables soupçonnés d'évasion fiscale que les autorités françaises ont remise à Athènes il y a deux ans, a-t-on appris vendredi de source judiciaires.


George Papaconstantinou, qui a négocié le plan de sauvetage international, nie fermement être à l'origine de la modification. "Je n'ai en aucune façon falsifié les preuves. Si les noms de membres de ma famille élargie figurent sur la liste, je l'ignorais jusqu'à ce jour (...) Je ne serai pas le bouc émissaire de cette affaire", dit-il dans un communiqué.



pour les filles, comment gagner 100 000 euros par jour


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Décembre 2012)

inkclub a dit:


> pour les filles, comment gagner 100 000 euros par jour





> Cette très généreuse pension correspond aux critères du Code civil  italien, qui prévoit le maintien d'un niveau de vie analogue à celui de  la période de vie commune.


ALLO ??? Il y a un journaliste ? 

Vraiment de la daube ce journal.

Je sais pas pour l'Italie, en tout cas en France on parle pu de pension après le prononcé du divorce. Ensuite pour combler la différence du niveau de vie, en France encore une fois, on parle de prestation compensatoire, ce qui correspond pour le journaliste à "cette très généreuse pension ..." qui existe également en France. 

Enfin bref, le journaliste fait un copier/coller de l'AFP ou quoi ?


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2012)

Voyez ou ça mène, le mariage ...


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Voyez ou ça mène, le mariage ...



les histoires courtes sont les plus drôles, dit-on.




Là on frise le pathétique.


Ou on l'a déjà dépassé ?

Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2012)

Appeau à trolls

Hin hin hin©


----------



## Romuald (29 Décembre 2012)

Serais-tu concerné ?:mouais:


----------



## boodou (29 Décembre 2012)

Tiens, en parlant thunes &#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant thunes





> Astérix, à 60 millions d'euros, a le même budget qu'un film de Tim Burton


Sans être forcément fan de Tim Burton, c'est vrai que ça fout plus les jetons que ses films...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Serais-tu concerné ?:mouais:



J'aurais aimé.


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Décembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant thunes &#8230;



Merci pour cet article ! Dommage qu'il passe inaperçu ... Un samedi entre noël et le nouvel an .... 


Pour les 75% je trouve logique la décision du CC, j'ai envie de dire de toute manière il devait forcement le savoir ...

Autant supprimer la niche fiscale concernant les aides ménagères pour commencer.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Décembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> les histoires courtes sont les plus drôles, dit-on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non, moi je trouve que c'est bien dans le sujet ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Merci pour cet article ! Dommage qu'il passe inaperçu ... Un samedi entre noël et le nouvel an ....
> 
> 
> Pour les 75% je trouve logique la décision du CC, j'ai envie de dire de toute manière il devait forcement le savoir ...
> ...


Qu'ils suppriment les aides aux pseudo-assoc exploitant des contrats d'esclaves et cessent de rincer les riches et les pseudo(encore)services à leur aimables personnes par du petit personnel taillable et corvéable à merci (incluant même des étudiants qu'on fait passer pour des profs d'ailleurs)...


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben non, moi je trouve que c'est bien dans le sujet ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------
> 
> ...



Créer une niche fiscale c'est relativement simple, en supprimer c'est un autre problème, ceux qui travaillent dans la restauration par exemple, c'est une partie de l'électorat perdu pour la gauche avec la suppression de l'exonération des heures supp, à chaque suppression de niche, tu prends le risque de perdre une partie ... Le faire au début du mandat permet de limiter l'impopularité de cette suppression vu la mémoire sélective des français, reste que cela va dépendre des résultats de fin de mandat. 

Puis pour les aides ménagères, il me semble que c'est Aubry (avec un objectif totalement différent de ce qui se passe dans la réalité) et la droite qui a augmenter les aides ....


----------



## Le docteur (31 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Créer une niche fiscale c'est relativement simple, en supprimer c'est un autre problème, ceux qui travaillent dans la restauration par exemple, c'est une partie de l'électorat perdu pour la gauche avec la suppression de l'exonération des heures supp, à chaque suppression de niche, tu prends le risque de perdre une partie ... Le faire au début du mandat permet de limiter l'impopularité de cette suppression vu la mémoire sélective des français, reste que cela va dépendre des résultats de fin de mandat.
> 
> Puis pour les aides ménagères, il me semble que c'est Aubry (avec un objectif totalement différent de ce qui se passe dans la réalité) et la droite qui a augmenter les aides ....



Tout à fait. C'est d'ailleurs un sérieux problème. Tout le monde est prêt à gagner quelques voix, mais personne ne prend le risque de les reperdre. Donc à chaque fois qu'une équipe dirigeante essaie de s'accorder les faveurs de quelques-uns en les sucrant un peu, c'est impossible de faire marche arrière ensuite, surtout s'ils arrivent à associer deux trois jobs d'esclave dans la foulée.
C'est pour ça que je pense qu'on ne peut aller qu'à la catastrophe sans un changement profond de mentalité. Ou "les gens" se mettent à réfléchir pour constater qu'en fait ça ne fait pas si mal à la tête que ça, ou on s'enfonce dans une merde de plus en plus noire. Il faut être sourd, muet et aveugle comme les trois singes glands pour ne rien voir arriver.

Pour ce qui est d'Aubry, je suis parfaitement d'accord pour dire qu'elle a largement contribué au merdier dans lequel on est et que pas mal de nouveaux riches qui se sont fait sur le tas de cendre du "social" lui doivent leur 4X4 et leur baraque. C'est bien pour ça que je ne peux pas blairer les socialistes qui font du social de la pire manière qui soit : en enrichissant des profiteurs sur le dos des pauvres.
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que ce constat ne soit pas encore arrivé entre les oreilles de l'électeur de base. 
En même temps quand on voit le traitement de l'info par les "grands journaux" ça fiche les jetons. S'ils ne sont pas aux ordres, ça y ressemble très très fort.

C'est pour ça que je ne me surdocumente pas trop, parce que ça ne change rien à l'affaire : tout est sous nos yeux, si on veut bien se donner la peine de regarder. Les branlages de caissons historisants ou façon géopolitique ne changent rien à l'affaire : on veut voir ou on complique ce qui est simple pour se dire qu'après tout on a peut-être mal regardé. Au final ça donne un intellectuel documenté qui se comporte comme un lecteur de la presse dominante et se dit qu'il a du louper encore quelque chose...
Tous les jours les preuves s'étalent sous nos yeux... on regarde ou on se voile la face... 

C'est pas pour dire "tous pourris", mais franchement, si ça continue comme ça, c'est le mur. Point. On peut y aller façon pop-corn TF1 ou façon Arte-FranceCul, mais on y va...


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Décembre 2012)

Il faut quand même pas mettre toutes les niches fiscales dans le même panier, sur 504 il y en quand même qui sont utiles, et d'autre totalement injustifié, et injustifiable. 

Hollande en a supprimé une, c'était une des 17 les plus couteuses. 

Je doute fort de la suppression des 16 autres ....

Le pire c'est quand même la mode de dire "je vais supprimer les niches fiscales" et faire l'inverse (voir le mandat de Sarkozy) de même dire que l'on va luter contre la finance sans en supprimer plus (Hollande).

Cependant durant Sarkozy, on a pu voir qu'une niche fiscale avec une date de fin (prime à la casse) passe bien, surtout parce que les gens étaient prévenu à l'avance. Encore une fois le résultat n'était pas celui rechercher mais il faut reconnaitre que c'est très compliqué finalement. A la fin de la prime à la casse, si il y avait eu une croissance en France par exemple, cette prime aurait "sauvé" l'industrie française automobile, finalement le résultat c'est l'inverse .... 

 Moi j'aime bien ce genre de sujet, et je fais attention parce qu'il y a un risque plus grand, c'est la montée des extrêmes et sans niches fiscales certains domaines vont ressembler au désert de Gobi (je pense à la recherche).

Il y a trop de niche fiscale nulle qui pourrait être remplacé par des niches fiscales beaucoup plus "juste" et efficace. Reste que même quand l'objectif semble "juste" le résultat n'est pas tout le temps celui escompté, extrêmement délicat de manier ces outils.
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Sujet totalement différent : 

http://www.voici.fr/news-people/actu-people/garou-sa-chanson-elue-chanson-de-l-annee-475511

AHHHHHHHH


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2012)

La croisière dans les Caraïbes tourne à la gastro générale


----------



## boodou (31 Décembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> La croisière dans les Caraïbes tourne à la gastro générale



J'ai toujours pensé qu'une croisière en paquebot ça devait faire chier ...


----------



## flotow (31 Décembre 2012)

Dumile


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Décembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> J'ai toujours pensé qu'une croisière en paquebot ça devait faire chier ...



J'espère que les chiottes sont pas bouchés


----------



## Le docteur (31 Décembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> La croisière dans les Caraïbes tourne à la gastro générale



 Ouvrez ! par pitié ! Ouvrez !
 T'as qu'à chier par dessus bord, comme tout le monde ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------

@JustTheWay
Moi, mon problème, c'est pas les niches fiscales, mais l'exonération des charges à tour de bras, surtout pour les gros malins...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2012)

*Attention* : *ceci est une pub !*_(et tant pis pour la charte MacGé !!!!!)_​ 
A tous ceux qui en ont marre des réveillons gavants, à tous ceux qui se retrouveront ce soir seuls devant leur écran avec pour unique compagnie le décompte fatidique de minuit, à tous ceux qui auront été largués en cette fin d'année, sachez qu'il me reste encore quelques *NKK (Nara Kiri Kit)* neufs et n'ayant jamais servis (sinon, ils ne seraient pas neufs !:rateau.

Jusqu'à minuit, une réduction exceptionnelle de *50 % *vous sera accordée ! 

Livraison gratuite en 3 heures sur toute la Belgique par mes soins ... pour les autres, livraison gratuite aussi mais quand je le pourrais (au moins, ça vous laissera le temps de réfléchir !)


Bien entendu, que cela ne vous empêche pas de (tré)passer une excellente soirée ...

:love: Et bonne année ! :love:​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Attention* : *ceci est une pub !*_(et tant pis pour la charte MacGé !!!!!)_​
> A tous ceux qui en ont marre des réveillons gavants, à tous ceux qui se retrouveront ce soir seuls devant leur écran avec pour unique compagnie le décompte fatidique de minuit, à tous ceux qui auront été largués en cette fin d'année, sachez qu'il me reste encore quelques *NKK (Nara Kiri Kit)* neufs et n'ayant jamais servis (sinon, ils ne seraient pas neufs !:rateau.
> 
> Jusqu'à minuit, une réduction exceptionnelle de *50 % *vous sera accordée !
> ...



Merci, mais comme tu es trop loin, j'ai profité de la réduc de 2,50 au Leclerc sur la bouteille de Clément. J'en ai pris 5 et s'il en reste demain je fais comme Depardieu dans "la dernière femme" :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> sachez qu'il me reste encore quelques *NKK (Nara Kiri Kit)*



C'est pu "cul" ménant ? :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (31 Décembre 2012)

> Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.4]



Pour info, même une tranche de bloc de foie gras de marque distributeur paraît somptueuse avec une Clairette de Die, j'en avais trop pour le dessert et j'ai fait l'expérience


----------



## ergu (31 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Moi, mon problème, c'est pas les niches fiscales.



C'est les rotweilers planqué dedans.


----------



## anntraxh (31 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Attention* : *ceci est une pub !*_(et tant pis pour la charte MacGé !!!!!)_​
> A tous ceux qui en ont marre des réveillons gavants, à tous ceux qui se retrouveront ce soir seuls devant leur écran avec pour unique compagnie le décompte fatidique de minuit, à tous ceux qui auront été largués en cette fin d'année, sachez qu'il me reste encore quelques *NKK (Nara Kiri Kit)* neufs et n'ayant jamais servis (sinon, ils ne seraient pas neufs !:rateau.
> 
> Jusqu'à minuit, une réduction exceptionnelle de *50 % *vous sera accordée !
> ...



J'en prendrais bien un, tiens,  tu livres donc dans les 3 heures ? je ne sais pas si je vais te laisser un verre au fond de la bouteille d'ici là, tout au plus une lichette de jupi tiède au fond d'une canette :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (31 Décembre 2012)

2012 l'année de la lose, 2013... l'année de la baise ? 
Ou peut-être beaucoup plus subtile


----------



## patlek (1 Janvier 2013)

çà y est... 2013... on est en pleine science-fiction!!


----------



## Madalvée (1 Janvier 2013)

Première année depuis 1987 ou il n'y a pas 2 fois le même chiffre dans le millésime. On s'en fout un peu mais c'est à noter.


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Première année depuis 1987 ou il n'y a pas 2 fois le même chiffre dans le millésime. On s'en fout un peu mais c'est à noter.


Oui, mais il y a deux fois le 3 puisque 2+1= 

On s'en fout complétement.


----------



## flotow (2 Janvier 2013)

Alerte Orange pour Dumile :modo:

Et le type à la pharma :


> C'est sympa, vous allez vivre votre premier cyclone


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> 2012 l'année de la lose, 2013... l'année de la baise ?
> Ou peut-être beaucoup plus subtile



 _Eros_ et Hollande nous bourrent le luc d'encore plus d'impôts et de taxes, normal pour l' année de la baise.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> 2012 l'année de la lose, 2013... l'année de la baise ?



*ça se discute...* 

Ceci étant dit, excellente et heureuse année à toutes zé tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ça se discute...*



 ... Je comprends pourquoi je n'ai jamais de migraines !!!!! ... 

Argh !


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2013)

bon, la SNCB (les chemins de fer belge) a un problème de fuite de données, j'ai fais une réservation Thalys en juillet et il y a quelques années avant et je suis concerné, et merde !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ça se discute...*



Bah, chez moi ça aurait plutôt tendance à les retirer


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ça se discute...*
> 
> Ceci étant dit, excellente et heureuse année à toutes zé tous !



Oui ça se discute.
Une chose est sûre cependant, vous aurez ou vous n'aurez pas
mal à la tête (!) en buvant une bonne dose de ceci 
tout en lisant en détail la méthode d'élaboration du produit.

Bonne année !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2013)

*excellent pout l'audience...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ça se discute...*



Donc, selon eux, c'est quand madame a la migraine que monsieur ne l'aurait pas ?


----------



## inkclub (2 Janvier 2013)

après l'effort,


le réconfort


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

Bon c'est pas encore alerte rouge, mais ça souffle déjà beaucoup dehors.
Et dans deux heures, plus d'eau courante !

Bonne nuit à vous en métropole


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

_*Alerte rouge*
_​(en même temps, ce n'était plus une surprise depuis quelques jours )
http://www.reunion.pref.gouv.fr/spip.php?article1698


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2013)

cadeau  

[YOUTUBE]ml-Rexfq_2k[/YOUTUBE]

cet été j'ai été emmerdé par Isaac dans les caraïbes  chacun son tour


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

Merci 

Sauf qu'ici c'est un cyclone, pas un ouragan (ni un typhon) 
En tout cas la piscine à repris les 7-8 cm qu'il lui manquait en seulement quelques heures  :afraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2013)

> L'ouragan/typhon/cyclone : C'est un système cyclonique dont les vents ont une vitesse qui excède 33 m/s (environ 118 km/h) et qui a un il dégagé en son centre.



c'est la même chose, mais le nom change selon l'endroit sur la planète


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

je sais bien 
mais ici c'est l'océan indien, pas l'atlantique ni le pacifique


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2013)

manquerai plus que tu es une éruption


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2013)

macinside a dit:


> manquerai plus que tu *es* une éruption



Ah, toi aussi, tu trouves qu'il pète le feu ? :rateau:


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

A la limite c'est moins pénible (avions ok, tu peux sortir) et c'est sympa à regarder 
Tu ne peux juste pas faire le tour de l'ile sur le bord de mer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, toi aussi, tu trouves qu'il pète le feu ? :rateau:


J'ai surtout les pieds dans l'eau oui


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, toi aussi, tu trouves qu'il pète le feu ? :rateau:



toi tu va avoir un cyclone extra tropical ultra localiser


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2013)

macinside a dit:


> toi tu va avoir un cyclone extra tropical ultra localiser



Bof  Du vent, tout ça !


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

Ayé c'est terminé 
Ça souffle encore un peu mais plus de pluie. Un peu de casse ici.

Ça aurait pu être pire  (mais d'autres secteurs sont plus durement touchés)

Reste plus que le retour du soleil maintenant :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2013)

c'est tout ? remboursé


----------



## inkclub (3 Janvier 2013)

en parlant de remboursement

Tous les paiements par carte bancaire suspendus au Vatican



Le Saint-Siège avait ainsi décidé l'été dernier de recruter un expert de renommée internationale, le Suisse René Brülhart, en matière de lutte anti-blanchiment d'argent sale. M. Brülhart a été le directeur de la "Financial Intelligence Unit" (FIU) du Liechtenstein pendant huit ans.


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2013)

Dans mes bras !!


----------



## patlek (3 Janvier 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans mes bras !!



 "En Russie, l'impôt sur le revenu est de 13 % pour tous."

On est un pays de communistes a coté.

(Je me demande combien les millionnaires chinois payent d' impots: si çà se trouve, les USA sont plus communistes que la chine)

Edit; apres recherche, la chine est juste derriere la france pour ce qui est de la pression fiscale.

http://www.china-briefing.com/news/fr/la-chine-deuxieme-plus-lourde-pression-fiscal-mondiale.html/


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2013)

macinside a dit:


> c'est tout ? remboursé


Oui. Et la phase bleue du plan ORSEC Cyclone est bien entamée aussi 
En tout on entendait le bruit des ravines depuis la terrasse (et elles ne sont pas à coté !). Vu d'ici, le lagon est marron, mais j'espère que l'on pourra descendre en bord de mer demain


----------



## Madalvée (3 Janvier 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans mes bras !!



Bah c'est pas incompatible avec son combat pour les restau du cur, apparemment.


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2013)

Demain une actualité concernant lebowski à Deauville


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2013)

*pour ne pas mourir idiot...* :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour ne pas mourir idiot...* :rateau:


C'est marrant : un mélange de volonté d'ouverture d'esprit ("mais non, modérément, c'est pas si grave!") et d'accumulation de condamnation de cette "pratique" qui use nerveusement, témoigne d'un manque de volonté, etc. À noter le passage ou le bon docteur se pose la question de la cause et de la conséquence : manque-t-on de volonté parce qu'on se paluche, ou se paluche-t-on parce qu'on manque de volonté. La mayonnaise monte en philosophie.  

Moi ça m'interroge sur un truc : à quel point, nous-mêmes sommes nous de notre temps ? À quel point repetons-nous comme des perroquets ce que l'epoque attend de nous ?


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> La mayonnaise monte en philosophie.
> _suivi par "quelques questions existentielles"_



Résolution 2013 : ne pas manger d'oeufs mimosas préparés par Le docteur

----------------------------
Question masturbation, la droite s'est exprimée, la gauche en a rajouté une couche.

Balle au centre.

iDuck ? t'es par là ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour ne pas mourir idiot...* :rateau:



Le sperme est un excrément comme un autre qu'il est préférable d'exprimer régulièrement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour ne pas mourir idiot...* :rateau:



Un jour, j'ai lu quelque part qu'un palucheur frénétique avait peu de chance d'atteindre 50 ans ! 

Et bien, rassurez-vous, je peux vous confirmer que ce n'est absolument pas vrai ! :rose::rose::rose::love:


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un jour, j'ai lu quelque part qu'un palucheur frénétique avait peu de chance d'atteindre 50 ans !
> 
> Et bien, rassurez-vous, je peux vous confirmer que ce n'est absolument pas vrai ! :rose::rose::rose::love:



Mais faut te parler très fort


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2013)

Commeeeeennnnt ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un jour, j'ai lu quelque part qu'un palucheur frénétique avait peu de chance d'atteindre 50 ans !
> 
> Et bien, rassurez-vous, je peux vous confirmer que ce n'est absolument pas vrai ! :rose::rose::rose::love:



Le Zebig est un mammifère placentaire de l'ordre des lagomorphes, mais on soupçonne qu'à un moment donné, un croisement avec un spermophile s'est produit dans sa famille &#8230; Et qu'il lui en est resté quelque chose


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Zebig est un mammifère placentaire de l'ordre des lagomorphes, mais on soupçonne qu'à un moment donné, un croisement avec un spermophile s'est produit dans sa famille  Et qu'il lui en est resté quelque chose



Grossière erreur - dans la doc, il est indiqué : ... _"à queue *assez* courte et *plus* ou moins fournie"_ ... 

Dans mon cas, il conviendrait, pour avoir raison, de supprimer "*assez*" et "*plus*" !!!:love:

Sacré Pascal va ! Tu vieillis ! :rateau:


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sacré Pascal va ! Tu vieillis ! :rateau:



Et en bon palucheur, il restera sourd à toutes les remarques


----------



## inkclub (6 Janvier 2013)

une histoire suisse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> une histoire suisse



Encore un, qui aurait mieux de se palucher ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Encore un, qui aurait mieux de se palucher ...



Ouais, surtout que dans une boulangerie on trouve en général de belles miches ! ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, surtout que dans une boulangerie on trouve en général de belles miches ! ...



Génératrices de belles histoires  
_(nourriture pour fantasmes)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Génératrices de belles histoires



Tu l'as dit !  ... Je devais avoir 13 ou 14 ans et la boulangère près de la maison, le dimanche matin, avait un décolleté tellement vertigineux et bien rempli que c'était tout juste si j'avais le temps de rentrer chez moi !!!!!

D'ailleurs, rien qu'à en parler ... ... ... 

Excusez-moi 5 minutes, juste le temps d'aller me palucher et je reviens !!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu l'as dit !  ... Je devais avoir 13 ou 14 ans et la boulangère près de la maison, le dimanche matin, avait un décolleté tellement vertigineux et bien rempli que c'était tout juste si j'avais le temps de rentrer chez moi !!!!!



Tel le petit Antoine du _mari de la coiffeuse_? 

[YOUTUBE]GbSvxAZ4xeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tel le petit Antoine du _mari de la coiffeuse_?



 ... Si à ce moment là, j'avais été à la place d'Antoine, j'aurai du changer de froc avant de rentrer à la maison !!!!!!!:love:

ps : en ce qui concerne ma boulangère, c'est vrai qu'elle était fameusement "pourvue", mais il y avait le comptoir qui faisait barrage ... en plus des bigottes qui sortaient de la messe et qui allaient chercher leurs Paris-Brest !

Mais j'ai toujours eu beaucoup d'imagination !!!! :rateau: ... et encore maintenant d'ailleurs !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

D'ailleurs, je vous ai déjà parlé de mon séjour chez les Jésuites ... dans le dortoir il y avait une grande pancarte stipulant qu'il fallait dormir avec ses mains au-dessus des couvertures !

Celui qui était surpris avec ses mains sous les couvertures par le pion se tapait quelques heures de retenue le weekend !

Jusqu'au jour où un pote d'infortune nous fit remarquer que sur la pancarte il était inscrit : "... *vos* mains au-dessus des couvertures !" et qu'en aucun cas il n'était fait mention des mains des autres !

Ce fut le début d'une grande épopée !!!!

ps : bon, j'avais 12 ou 13 ans ..... il y a prescription depuis !:love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2013)

Ça sent la gêne :rose: :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2013)

Bon, passons à autre chose 

J'adore le radar de desintox dans l'émission 28 min d'Arte 



> Le président de l'UMP affirme qu'il n'y a qu'en France que les stars et les grandes fortunes sont contraintes de quitter leur pays à la recherche d'un climat fiscal plus doux.



C'est très court ! 

[YOUTUBE]aa4lshLVb_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inkclub (9 Janvier 2013)

Les femmes au volant plus dangereuses que les hommes


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> Les femmes au volant plus dangereuses que les hommes



Ah !! 
Depuis le temps qu'on le dit !! Fallait bien que ça finisse par être vrai !!


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

A ce sujet, j'ai été suivi par une nana en début de semaine (pas volontairement hein, on était dans les bouchons sur la RN10) et vu qu'elle était assez mignonne, j'ai pas mal squatté le rétro. 

Elle m'a suivi pendant une vingtaine de minutes et c'était assez flippant! Je l'ai pas vu concentrée pendant plus de quelques secondes... Un coup je me maquille, un coup je cherche un truc dans mon sac, et puis tiens si je changeais de CD en allant fouiller dans la boite à gants, sans parler du téléphone... Bref, après on s'étonne...


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2013)

Cavaseb a dit:


> Bref, après on s'étonne...



De balancer des généralités à la con ?


----------



## ergu (9 Janvier 2013)

Cavaseb a dit:


> A ce sujet, j'ai été suivi par une nana en début de semaine (pas volontairement hein, on était dans les bouchons sur la RN10) et vu qu'elle était assez mignonne, j'ai pas mal squatté le rétro.
> 
> Elle m'a suivi pendant une vingtaine de minutes et c'était assez flippant! Je l'ai pas vu concentrée pendant plus de quelques secondes... Un coup je me maquille, un coup je cherche un truc dans mon sac, et puis tiens si je changeais de CD en allant fouiller dans la boite à gants, sans parler du téléphone... Bref, après on s'étonne...



Oui, mais elle cherchait un stylo dans la boîte à gants, pour noter ta plaque et pouvoir signaler ensuite un type hyper dangereux qui passe sa vie à matter dans le rétro plutôt qu'à regarder où il va.


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2013)

Voilà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> Les femmes au volant plus dangereuses que les hommes





Cavaseb a dit:


> A ce sujet, j'ai été suivi par une nana en début de semaine (pas volontairement hein, on était dans les bouchons sur la RN10) et vu qu'elle était assez mignonne, j'ai pas mal squatté le rétro.
> 
> Elle m'a suivi pendant une vingtaine de minutes et c'était assez flippant! Je l'ai pas vu concentrée pendant plus de quelques secondes... Un coup je me maquille, un coup je cherche un truc dans mon sac, et puis tiens si je changeais de CD en allant fouiller dans la boite à gants, sans parler du téléphone... Bref, après on s'étonne...





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> La différence est particulièrement marquée chez les femmes actives et durant la circulation en début de matinée.



Ben oui, tout est là, elles finissent dans la voiture, en allant au taf, ce qu'elles n'ont pas eu le temps de faire dans leur salle de bain !


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> De balancer des généralités à la con ?



J'adore enfoncer des portes ouvertes et puis d'ailleurs, c'est pas moi qui ai commencé... 



			
				ergu a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais elle cherchait un stylo dans la boîte à gants, pour noter ta plaque et pouvoir signaler ensuite un type hyper dangereux qui passe sa vie à matter dans le rétro plutôt qu'à regarder où il va.



J'y avais pas pensé...   et pour le maquillage t'expliques ça comment?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2013)

Cavaseb a dit:


> J'y avais pas pensé...   et pour le maquillage t'expliques ça comment?



Comme ça !


----------



## Vin©ent (9 Janvier 2013)

Cavaseb a dit:


> blablabla... Bref, après on s'étonne...



Tout à fait...


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2013)

Pardon pour les morts, c&#8217;était une erreur de calcul (signé : le FMI)

ps : et NON ce n'était pas un holdup prémédité surtout !


----------



## inkclub (9 Janvier 2013)

Mondial 2014: des cours d'anglais gratuits pour les prostituées


----------



## Le docteur (10 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon, passons à autre chose
> 
> J'adore le radar de desintox dans l'émission 28 min d'Arte
> 
> ...



En gros, encore un peu et ils sont tous suisses ...
Lire dans Siné Mensuel, l'article sur les ultrariches (non c'est pas moins objectif que... Le Monde). C'est à gerber partout  ça tombe bien je crois que j'ai la gastro...
"Au secours, ils prolifèrent" La seconde partie concernant les paradis fiscaux est ici ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h43 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Ah !!
> Depuis le temps qu'on le dit !! Fallait bien que ça finisse par être vrai !!



C'est vrai que les abruties encore plus cons que les mecs ça prolifère aussi sur les routes. Qu'on foute tous ces excité(e)s du champignon uniquement sur des autoroutes non limitées en leur interdisant les nationales et qu'ils se tuent entre eux(elles)... Bon débarras !


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2013)

Fabiola aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Fabiola aussi





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> "Plus besoin, pour échapper à l'impôt et snober les citoyens et contribuables de son pays, de demander un passeport russe et de clamer que Poutine est un parangon de démocratie. Il suffit d'être reine de Belgique. L'évasion fiscale est alors à votre portée, qui plus est en toute légalité.



C'est vrai, il est con, Depardieu, il n'avait qu'à être "reine de Belgique", c'était quand même plus simple !


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai, il est con, Depardieu, il n'avait qu'à être "reine de Belgique", c'était quand même plus simple !



N.B. Depardieu est aussi dans la légalité.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Fabiola aussi





> une fondation privée religieuse qui poursuit quatre objectifs, parmi lesquels *"soutenir des membres de sa famille confrontés à des difficultés matérielles*"



Les pauv' ti manants !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> N.B. Depardieu est aussi dans la légalité.



Oui, mais c'est plus compliqué ! Ménant, il va devoir être ministre !


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est plus compliqué ! Ménant, il va devoir être ministre !



Non, c'est tout de même _moins définitif_ et plus simple pour Depardieu que de devenir reine.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est plus compliqué ! Ménant, il va devoir être ministre !



*à ce poste, il y a des à-cotés très supportables...* :rateau:


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *à ce poste, il y a des à-cotés très supportables...* :rateau:



Tous ces dangereux capitalistes qui partent en vacances. :style:
Bon, je rentre mon MBP, je vais encore prendre un coup de soleil.


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2013)

Non mais!!! 

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...e-au-poste-de-police-pour-impayes-de-cantine/

Fallait air manger à la cantine.


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Non mais!!!
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...e-au-poste-de-police-pour-impayes-de-cantine/
> 
> Fallait air manger à la cantine.



Arrêter un enfant de maternelle... quoi qu'ai pu faire les parents, c'est immonde...
Ils devaient 170  pour les repas (soit un trimestre), apparemment une partie de cette somme avait été payée par le père et la mère voulait pas, ou ne pouvait pas payer le reste, on les imagine séparés. Et c'est l'enfant qu'on arrête, on en plein repas, pour en plus finir par l'emmener au poste car il y a personne à la maison ??? Société de cons.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Arrêter un enfant de maternelle... quoi qu'ai pu faire les parents, c'est immonde...
> Ils devaient 170 &#8364; pour les repas (soit un trimestre), apparemment une partie de cette somme avait été payée par le père et la mère voulait pas, ou ne pouvait pas payer le reste, on les imagine séparés. Et c'est l'enfant qu'on arrête, on en plein repas, pour en plus finir par l'emmener au poste car il y a personne à la maison ??? Société de cons.



Et les parents ils sont pas responsable aussi ? 

Vu le niveau de la presse en ce moment, je préfère attendre quelques semaines avant d'avoir les vrais motifs. Parce que quand bien même les parents devraient 170 euros, il n'y a aucun motif d'arrestation.


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Et les parents ils sont pas responsable aussi ?
> 
> Vu le niveau de la presse en ce moment, je préfère attendre quelques semaines avant d'avoir les vrais motifs. Parce que quand bien même les parents devraient 170 euros, il n'y a aucun motif d'arrestation.



La gamine n'a pas été arrêtée, elle a été sortie de la cantine.

Les parents n'avaient pas payé les factures ?
Et bien, on s'en prend aux parents, pas à la gosse, pas à son âge et pas comme ça - et quels que soient les "vrais motifs".


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> La gamine n'a pas été arrêtée, elle a été sortie de la cantine.
> 
> Les parents n'avaient pas payé les factures ?
> Et bien, on s'en prend aux parents, pas à la gosse, pas à son âge et pas comme ça - et quels que soient les "vrais motifs".



C'est une policière qui est venu la chercher non ? Pas en civil... les gamins croyaient qu'on l'emmenait en prison.

Et oui voilà évidemment, on s'en prend aux parents, putain c'est du bon sens quoi. 
La gamine a quand même fini au poste parce qu'ils savaient pas quoi en foutre, ils avaient plus le choix ok mais ça souligne la bêtise de cette démarche.

JusteTheWay, j'ai bien dit "les parents sont responsables ET c'est l'enfant qu'on arrête", honteux.


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2013)

Elle n'a pas été arrêtée, mais sortie de la cantine - je ne dis pas ça pour amoindrir la bêtise de cette action mais parce que ça met, selon moi, en exergue toute la dangerosité des polices municipales.

Les parents ne payent pas la cantine = manque à gagner pour la mairie qui envoie la police municipale empêcher la non-payeuse de continuer à manger à ses frais et, au passage, foutre un peu la trouille histoire que les paiements suivent et fissa.
C'est une logique de gros bras qui intimide ou pète les genoux des mauvais payeurs pour le compte d'un book, pas de police faisant son travail en arrêtant un suspect (il n'y a pas eu de délit).

Les polices municipales sont un retour au moyen-âge ou chaque seigneur avait ses nervis tout dévoués à sa botte pour aller casser du serf refusant de payer la taille.

Police/milice chantait Trust - bah voilà.


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2013)

Et bien, moi, vous le croirez si vous le voulez, eh bien, j'ai eu la fève pour la galette des rois au boulot.
Et ça s'est passé à la cantine aussi.

Vous voyez, des fois, ça se passe bien aussi.


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ce message plein d'espoir


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Merci pour ce message plein d'espoir



Tu m'étonnes !
Presque 40 ans que je n'avais pas été roi !

Il y avait bien une jolie princesse près de moi, mais j'ai pas osé lui demander d'être ma reine


Bon, 2013 sera l'année de la fève à défaut de mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2013)

La Suède met fin à la stérilisation forcée lors des changements de sexe

Ben oui, ils pratiquaient ça depuis 1972


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La Suède met fin à la stérilisation forcée lors des changements de sexe
> 
> Ben oui, ils pratiquaient ça depuis 1972


----------



## Le docteur (10 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Tous ces dangereux capitalistes qui partent en vacances. :style:
> Bon, je rentre mon MBP, je vais encore prendre un coup de soleil.



C'est quoi encore ces conneries : ne partez pas en vacances, ça fait mauvais genre ... en plus c'est la crise. Rien à foutre qu'ils partent en vacances, tant qu'ils font la révolution au retour !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Non mais!!!
> 
> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...e-au-poste-de-police-pour-impayes-de-cantine/
> 
> Fallait air manger à la cantine.



Ce sont les intendants qu'il faut retirer de la cantine ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Elle n'a pas été arrêtée, mais sortie de la cantine - je ne dis pas ça pour amoindrir la bêtise de cette action mais parce que ça met, selon moi, en exergue toute la dangerosité des polices municipales.
> 
> Les parents ne payent pas la cantine = manque à gagner pour la mairie qui envoie la police municipale empêcher la non-payeuse de continuer à manger à ses frais et, au passage, foutre un peu la trouille histoire que les paiements suivent et fissa.
> C'est une logique de gros bras qui intimide ou pète les genoux des mauvais payeurs pour le compte d'un book, pas de police faisant son travail en arrêtant un suspect (il n'y a pas eu de délit).
> ...



De toute façon les municipalités et les républiques bananières, ça a toujours été kif kif bourricot... Heureusement qu'on décentralise pour amener plus de démocratie, hein ?!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> La Suède met fin à la stérilisation forcée lors des changements de sexe
> 
> Ben oui, ils pratiquaient ça depuis 1972


Je comprends pas tout : comment on peut avoir encore à stériliser quelqu'un qui a changé de sexe ???C'est déjà fait, en principe, non ???


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est quoi encore ces conneries : ne partez pas en vacances, ça fait mauvais genre ... en plus c'est la crise. Rien à foutre qu'ils partent en vacances, tant qu'ils font la révolution au retour !



Le changement c'est maintenant, la révolution est déjà faite:
Les ministres vont à pieds ou à vélo normalement comme tout le monde, les impôts en tous genres ont bien été augmentés et/ou créés , l'âge de la retraite repoussé, des usines _presque _renationalisées,  les dangereux capitalistes de la classe dite moyenne (salaires nets compris entre 1 200 et 1 840 euros pour des temps complets.) qui veulent travailler pour gagner de l'argent et consommer ont été stigmatisés, dernièrement le Smic à obtenu un sérieux coup de pouce (sur un temps complet, une augmentation inférieure à 5&#8364; par mois) , certains _(et seulement certains)_ de ceux qui s'expatrient légalement ont été donnés en pâture au _""peuple""_.
Vivement que la gauche revienne. :sick: ou la droite qui faisait une politique identique, je m'y perd.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La Suède met fin à la stérilisation forcée lors des changements de sexe
> 
> Ben oui, ils pratiquaient ça depuis 1972




je ne savais pas que si je décidais de me faire transformer en femme, je pouvais tomber enceinte :mouais:. la technique en est a ce niveau ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Arrêter un enfant de maternelle... quoi qu'ai pu faire les parents, c'est immonde...
> Ils devaient 170  pour les repas (soit un trimestre), apparemment une partie de cette somme avait été payée par le père et la mère voulait pas, ou ne pouvait pas payer le reste, on les imagine séparés. Et c'est l'enfant qu'on arrête, on en plein repas, pour en plus finir par l'emmener au poste car il y a personne à la maison ??? Société de cons.



Un truc comme ça serait arrivé sous Sarko, on en aurait vachement plus parlé et ça aurait scandalisé toute la classe politique. Bizarrement, là, ça va...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Janvier 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un truc comme ça serait arrivé sous Sarko, on en aurait vachement plus parlé et ça aurait scandalisé toute la classe politique. Bizarrement, là, ça va...



Et sous Mélanchon on en aurait pas du tout entendu parler...


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un truc comme ça serait arrivé sous Sarko, on en aurait vachement plus parlé et ça aurait scandalisé toute la classe politique. Bizarrement, là, ça va...



Le truc c'est que c'est arrivé sous Sarko aussi et qu'on en a pas plus parlé que ça non plus (les mêmes propos qu'aujourd'hui), donc non, ta rengaine habituelle ne marche pas à tous les coups


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un truc comme ça serait arrivé sous Sarko, on en aurait vachement plus parlé et ça aurait scandalisé toute la classe politique. Bizarrement, là, ça va...


Attends juste que la fille cachée de dipardiou se fasse virer d'une cantine belgo-russe, tu vas voir si on n'en parle pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un truc comme ça serait arrivé sous Sarko, on en aurait vachement plus parlé et ça aurait scandalisé toute la classe politique. Bizarrement, là, ça va...



Ben, du côté de l'UMP, il ne semble pas qu'on s'en soit plus offusqué que ça, hein ! 

Plus sérieusement, là, on est pas dans un problème "de droite ou de gauche", c'est juste qu'à un certain échelon d'une municipalité (quelle que soit sa couleur politique), il y a un ou deux fonctionnaires municipaux irresponsable(s), il n'a nulle part été dit, je crois, qu'un ou des élu(s) soi(en)t impliqué(s) !


----------



## banafouf (11 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le truc c'est que c'est arrivé sous Sarko aussi et qu'on en a pas plus parlé que ça non plus (les mêmes propos qu'aujourd'hui), donc non, ta rengaine habituelle ne marche pas à tous les coups



prouve le


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, du côté de l'UMP, il ne semble pas qu'on s'en soit plus offusqué que ça, hein !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, là, on est pas dans un problème "de droite ou de gauche", c'est juste qu'à un certain échelon d'une municipalité (quelle que soit sa couleur politique), il y a un ou deux fonctionnaires municipaux irresponsable(s), il n'a nulle part été dit, je crois, qu'un ou des élu(s) soi(en)t impliqué(s) !



Tu commences par dire un truc clairement nul, et tu finis par qqc de sensé, pourquoi tu commences pas par la fin ? 

Même si il a été dit nul part qu'un élu soit impliqué, c'est forcement le cas. Après de là a ce qu'il soit responsable c'est une autre question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu commences par dire un truc clairement nul, et tu finis par qqc de sensé, pourquoi tu commences pas par la fin ?



Même si je taquinais Fab, ça n'a rien de nul, je n'ai entendu aucun politique s'offusquer de la chose, qu'il soit de droite ou de gauche



JustTheWay a dit:


> Même si il a été dit nul part qu'un élu soit impliqué, c'est forcement le cas. Après de là a ce qu'il soit responsable c'est une autre question.



Ben absolument pas, ou du moins pas forcément, vu ce dont il s'agit, la décision a très bien pu être prise par un fonctionnaire municipal !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2013)

Une caissière licenciée pour une erreur de virgule

Le 26 mars, cette employée avait mal enregistré un bon de 0,60 euro, offrant à une cliente une réduction de 60 euros, selon _Le Parisien_. Suite à cette erreur, l'employée, qui travaille depuis douze ans dans ce supermarché et qui bénéficie du statut de salariée handicapée, a été mise à pied et licenciée pour "faute grave" le 9 mai. La direction du groupe Simply Market n'a pas pu être jointe dans l'immédiat.​


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Janvier 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Une caissière licenciée pour une erreur de virguleLe 26 mars, cette employée avait mal enregistré un bon de 0,60 euro, offrant à une cliente une réduction de 60 euros, selon _Le Parisien_. Suite à cette erreur, l'employée, qui travaille depuis douze ans dans ce supermarché et qui bénéficie du statut de salariée handicapée, a été mise à pied et licenciée pour "faute grave" le 9 mai. La direction du groupe Simply Market n'a pas pu être jointe dans l'immédiat.​



Quand on veut se débarrasser de son chien on l'accuse de la rage même si ce n'est qu'une simple "bave-hure" !


----------



## Madalvée (11 Janvier 2013)

C'est bzarre, mon chef cuisinier qui avait commandé 40 kilo de buf en trop a tout foutu à la benne et il est toujours en place, pourtant j'ai idée que le préjudice est plus important


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2013)

On en parle ici !


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On en parle ici !



 j'ai connu que la saturn


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2013)

*The Administration does not support blowing up planets
*
C'est ce qu'a répondu Paul Shawcross, Chief of the Science and Space Branch at the White House Office of Management and Budget, en réponse à une pétition demandant au gouvernement américain la construction d'une "étoile de la mort" inspirée de celle de _Star Wars_.


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Janvier 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *The Administration does not support blowing up planets
> *
> C'est ce qu'a répondu Paul Shawcross, Chief of the Science and Space Branch at the White House Office of Management and Budget, en réponse à une pétition demandant au gouvernement américain la construction d'une "étoile de la mort" inspirée de celle de _Star Wars_.



Ils sont au courant que dans le film l'étoile de la mort est détruite ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ils sont au courant que dans le film l'étoile de la mort est détruite ou pas ?



Ouaip. Voir le point trois de leur réponse :


_The Administration shares your desire for job creation and a strong national defense, but a Death Star isn't on the horizon. Here are a few reasons:_


_The construction of the Death Star has been estimated to cost more than $850,000,000,000,000,000. We're working hard to reduce the deficit, not expand it._
_The Administration does not support blowing up planets._
_Why would we spend countless taxpayer dollars on a Death Star with a fundamental flaw that can be exploited by a one-man starship?_


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2013)

Le Foll dapprofondit les éléphantes, pendant que Hollande prend les choses en main.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Le Foll dapprofondit les éléphantes, pendant que Hollande prend les choses en main.



Il vont euthanasier les éléphants du PS ? :afraid:


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il vont euthanasier les éléphants du PS ? :afraid:



Blague déjà faite dans les commentaires, mise à part ceux qui sont comiques, j'ai beaucoup moins rigolé en lisant la suite des commentaires. Enfin bon comme disait un autre humoriste "on peut très bien vivre sans aucune espèce de culture". (phrase souvent utilisé ici).


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il vont euthanasier les éléphants du PS ? :afraid:



*que les bestioles soient grosses ou petites...*


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2013)

suce aux morpions


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2013)

macinside a dit:


> suce aux morpions



pourquoi veux tu sucer ces pauvres petites bêtes, c'est pas des cachous ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2013)

c'est pas bon les cachous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2013)

macinside a dit:


> suce aux morpions



Et un lien intéressant qui rappellera à certains leur jeunesse estudiantine !

http://xavier.hubaut.info/paillardes/deprofun.htm

J'adore le couplet 8 :

_8. Un morpi-on motocycliste,
Prenant la raie du cul pour piste
Dans un virage dérapa
Et dans la merde s'enlisa._


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2013)

macinside a dit:


> suce aux morpions



*pour sucer, j'en doute...*


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour sucer, j'en doute...*



Elle peut prononcer les "t"?


----------



## Vin©ent (15 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour sucer, j'en doute...*





JustTheWay a dit:


> Elle peut prononcer les "t"?



Mouai, comme le dit si bien une réaction à cette news (pour une fois sur ce site d'info !  ) :

"De tant d'autres (hommes et femmes) on doit hélas dire "Nés avec une langue, ils n'arrivent pas à se taire"."

ça s'applique particulièrement bien à ce fil je trouve...  :sleep:


----------



## subsole (15 Janvier 2013)

@Vin©ent 
Personnellement, je ne lis pas à voix haute.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Janvier 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Mouai, comme le dit si bien une réaction à cette news (pour une fois sur ce site d'info !  ) :
> 
> "De tant d'autres (hommes et femmes) on doit hélas dire "Nés avec une langue, ils n'arrivent pas à se taire"."
> 
> ça s'applique particulièrement bien à ce fil je trouve...  :sleep:



Je suis pas totalement d'accord, pour moi le figaro c'est bien souvent des "articles" AFP. Vu que le thème c'est actualité amusante, je trouve cette actualité amusante et intéressante, à défaut originale. 

Personnellement j'ai arrêté de lire le figaro concernant les articles de fond (déjà en trouver un relève du miracle ...). Je sais pas si les journalistes sont mauvais, où si la politique d'une presse "fast-food" est le leitmotiv du figaro.  Je trouve que c'est limite "dangereux" ce genre de presse, je pense pareil pour BFMTV malgré quelques bonnes surprises parfois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2013)

*Suède : un train volé par une femme de ménage fonce dans un immeuble*

Cette fois, Madame Pliz n'a pas su s'arrêter.


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2013)

Chine : un incendie passe inaperçu à cause de la pollution urbaine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

_Non rien_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2013)

*Des touristes parties pour Lourdes se retrouvent en Bretagne après une erreur de GPS*

Doux Jésus !


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Janvier 2013)

Ça vient renforcer la prédiction:
"Les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables ! "


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2013)

Très justement dit.


----------



## inkclub (16 Janvier 2013)

qui connaît un bon site de téléchargement ?


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> qui connaît un bon site de téléchargement ?



Crois tu qu'ils vont porter plainte contre "X" ?


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> qui connaît un bon site de téléchargement ?



Elle a confondu la queue de Mickey avec celle de Rocco.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Misère humaine :mouais::casse:


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2013)

Ok... bon...

PLACARD &#8211; 330 euros pour 1,56 m2 à Paris : la propriétaire devant la justice

Entre 40 000 &#8364; et 50 000 &#8364; versés en 15 ans (si on considère que le loyer était moins cher avant) pour ce truc...
Dans les réactions, on lit bcp d'indignation mais aussi des personnes qui ont le culot de dire qu'il faut aimer se faire du mal, que la personne n'avait qu'à changer d'appart... heureusement il y avait aussi ce commentaire :



> Je pense que nul n&#8217;est en capacité de juger cette personne. Les contraintes et raisons qui poussent les gens à se resigner à accepter ce type de logements sont déclinables à l&#8217;infini.
> 
> Pour ma part j&#8217;ai vécu 5 ans dans une chambre de 8 m², toilettes sur le palier au 7eme étage sas ascenseur et ce pour la modique somme de 593&#8364; (sans les « charges »). Alors tout à fait entre nous, non, ce n&#8217;était pas mon rêve et j&#8217;avais passée l&#8217;âge de ce type de logement. Mes raisons à moi? Je travaillais à l&#8217;époque dans Paris intra muros et il m&#8217;arrivait fréquemment de finir assez tard. (entres autres) Prendre les transports passé une certaine heure relève parfois du parcours du combattant et/ou de l&#8217;inconscience sur certaines lignes. Alors oui je me suis contentée de peu.
> 
> ...



Oh ça fait grand en fait 

Il a vécu pendant quinze ans dans un appartement de moins de 2 mètres carrés à Paris.


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ok... bon...
> 
> PLACARD &#8211; 330 euros pour 1,56 m2 à Paris : la propriétaire devant la justice



Bon... je vais cloisonner chez moi... combien d' "appartements" de 1,56 m2 je pourrais faire?? je multiplie par 300 euros.... mmmmmmmhhh... pas mal, pas mal; bien meme. (me vlà riche!)


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Bon... je vais cloisonner chez moi... combien d' "appartements" de 1,56 m2 je pourrais faire?? je multiplie par 300 euros.... mmmmmmmhhh... pas mal, pas mal; bien meme. (me vlà riche!)



Tu devrais diviser en plus dans le sens de la hauteur, une sorte de mezzanine devrait multiplier ton investissement  X 2.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Tu devrais diviser en plus dans le sens de la hauteur, une sorte de mezzanine devrait multiplier ton investissement  X 2.



La surface commence à 1,20 m de hauteur me semble-t'il... C'est pour ça que ça parait plus grand. J'ai eu longtemps un appart de 60 m2 qui en faisait 80 à cause des pentes de toit, sans compter les rangements derrière.


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2013)

Article R. 111-2 du CCH
La surface habitable ne tient compte « ni des parties de locaux d&#8217;une hauteur inférieure à 1,80 mètre» ni «de la superficie des combles non aménagés, caves, sous-sols, remises, garages terrasses, loggias, balcons, etc.».


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2013)

""Mais, conclut RTL, cela n'a pas empêché trois agences immobilières différente de le gérer""


http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/immobil...etaire-devant-la-justice_1818158_1306281.html

9à devait etre interressant, au moment des visites...

"Alors là, vous avez la pièce principale, la chambre, le salon, la cuisine,... , vous etes interressé?; une caution, vos 3 dernieres fiches de salaires, votre avis d' imposition, etc..."


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> qui connaît un bon site de téléchargement ?



 Bon ! La meute va encore hurler : « qu'on la vire ! »

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Misère humaine :mouais::casse:



Écurant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon ! La meute va encore hurler : « qu'on la vire ! »




Tu as bien raison, ce sont les palmes académiques qu'elle mérite !

Belle conscience professionelle que de ne pas vérifier ce qu'on télécharge...

... d'autant plus qu'elle est capable de laisser des enfants de 3 à 5 ans sans surveillance !

Mais il est plus important aux yeux de certains de regarder le doigt...


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2013)

Je vous présente Bob (Mon héros!!)

http://www.gentside.com/insolite/il...ne-pour-ne-rien-faire-au-bureau_art47753.html

Si le boulot était bien fait... de quoi se plaindre???



> Plusieurs fois, sa direction n'a pas hésité à le féliciter pour son efficacité et son rendement. Ses patrons louaient chaque année son code comme "propre et efficace" et l'ont même plusieurs fois qualifié de "meilleur employé" de sa division.


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2013)

Quelle incroyable pied de nez et audace quand même !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as bien raison, ce sont les palmes académiques qu'elle mérite !
> 
> Belle conscience professionelle que de ne pas vérifier ce qu'on télécharge...
> 
> ...



Pour info, c'est un parent d'élève qui lui a prêté le DVD.


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour info, c'est un parent d'élève qui lui a prêté le DVD.



*DES PARTOUZARDS OUI !! ILS SONT PARTOUT !! ILS FRIQUOTENT AVEC LES SANS PAPIERS ET LES BOLCHÉVIQUES, LES DROGUÉS, LES PÉDÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉS, LES POLYGAMES ET LES PÉDOPHILES !! *


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as bien raison, ce sont les palmes académiques qu'elle mérite !
> 
> Belle conscience professionelle que de ne pas vérifier ce qu'on télécharge...
> 
> ...



Non, pas les palmes non plus.
Franchement : 
1. Encore une enseignante qui télécharge façon bourrin n'importe où n'importe quoi. Après ça prétend apprendre aux gamins des régles de morales... Des neuneux comme ça, j'en ai plein dans mes collègues. Je ne peux pas les pifrer.
2. Faut être une grosse truffe pour pas jeter un il à ce qu'on a récupéré sur Net avant de le passer à de gamins.
3. Néanmoins, les obsédés du "faut la virer débarquent en général en glapissant au moindre problème concernant des profs... et ça m'agace aussi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Je vous présente Bob (Mon héros!!)
> 
> http://www.gentside.com/insolite/il...ne-pour-ne-rien-faire-au-bureau_art47753.html
> 
> Si le boulot était bien fait... de quoi se plaindre???



De ce que c'est une enflure, par exemple.
Faut être sérieusement dégagé du point de vue moral pour trouver ça "malin"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Pour info, c'est un parent d'élève qui lui a prêté le DVD.



Faut virer le parent d'élève !!!


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Faut être sérieusement dégagé du point de vue moral pour trouver ça "malin"...



Ou simplement cynique, via les actualités qu'on reçoit, que reste-il d'autre pour se protéger un minimum ? Comme dit le poète "mieux vaut en rire que de s'en foutre"


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Janvier 2013)

contre son salaire, il a fourni la prestation attendue... et même été félicité à plusieurs reprises, ce sont plutôt ses managers qui n'ont pas su optimiser le compte de résultat qu'il faudrait punir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, pas les palmes non plus.
> Franchement :
> 1. Encore une enseignante qui télécharge façon bourrin n'importe où n'importe quoi. Après ça prétend apprendre aux gamins des régles de morales... Des neuneux comme ça, j'en ai plein dans mes collègues. Je ne peux pas les pifrer.
> 2. Faut être une grosse truffe pour pas jeter un &#339;il à ce qu'on a récupéré sur Net avant de le passer à de gamins.



Moi, j'y mettrais un bémol, parce que je vois quand même dans cette histoire plusieurs anomalies dont elle ne saurait pas être tenue responsable :

- En maternelle, l'enseignante doit être assistée non ? Il doit y avoir au moins un autre adulte titulaire du BAFA avec elle dans la classe, si je ne m'abuse, or là, visiblement, elle était seule

- Est-il normal qu'une enseignante de maternelle, seule dans sa classe de surcroit, doive s'absenter pour répondre au téléphone (si c'était son portable qui avait sonné, elle n'aurait pas eu à quitter la salle, donc, on peut en déduire que c'est le tél de l'école qui avait sonné, et que si elle y est allé, c'est que c'est elle qu'on avait chargé de le faire) ?

Non, je pense qu'il va d'abord falloir chercher à éclaircir certains points avant de la lapider


----------



## inkclub (18 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'y mettrais un bémol, parce que je vois quand même dans cette histoire plusieurs anomalies dont elle ne saurait pas être tenue responsable :
> 
> 
> Non, je pense qu'il va d'abord falloir chercher à éclaircir certains points avant de la lapider




on ne pourrait pas commencer par la lapidation, parce que je viens de faire rentrer 2 tonnes de petites pierre


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> on ne pourrait pas commencer par la lapidation, parce que je viens de faire rentrer 2 tonnes de petites pierre


L'occasion de commencer à construire une (petite) pyramide


----------



## Le docteur (18 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ou simplement cynique, via les actualités qu'on reçoit, que reste-il d'autre pour se protéger un minimum ? Comme dit le poète "mieux vaut en rire que de s'en foutre"



Le cynisme, ça je comprends 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> contre son salaire, il a fourni la prestation attendue... et même été félicité à plusieurs reprises, ce sont plutôt ses managers qui n'ont pas su optimiser le compte de résultat qu'il faudrait punir.



:afraid::afraid::afraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'y mettrais un bémol, parce que je vois quand même dans cette histoire plusieurs anomalies dont elle ne saurait pas être tenue responsable :
> 
> - En maternelle, l'enseignante doit être assistée non ? Il doit y avoir au moins un autre adulte titulaire du BAFA avec elle dans la classe, si je ne m'abuse, or là, visiblement, elle était seule
> 
> ...



Exact, et comme tu le constate avec mon petit 3, je ne sympathise pas, mais je n'appelle pas à la lapidation non plus.
Il faut lapider les lapideurs, ça leur fera passer le goût du caillou.
Que celui qui prétend n'avoir jamais bourdé se bouffe la première pierre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> on ne pourrait pas commencer par la lapidation, parce que je viens de faire rentrer 2 tonnes de petites pierre



Moi je veux bien, mais si on applique mon programme


Le docteur a dit:


> Il faut lapider les lapideurs


tu ne vas pas avoir assez de cailloux...


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> :afraid::afraid::afraid:



D'un autre coté, c'est exactement le principe de la délocalisation (en Inde ou en Chine pour du logiciel) sans que ce soit dit. 

Ça ne change rien à la finalité mais l'idée est déjà bien utilisée et rodée.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Janvier 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> D'un autre coté, c'est exactement le principe de la délocalisation (en Inde ou en Chine pour du logiciel) sans que ce soit dit.
> 
> Ça ne change rien à la finalité mais l'idée est déjà bien utilisée et rodée.



Sur ce point-là, je suis tout à fait d'accord, ce qui m'effraie c'est qu'on puisse l'intégrer comme quelque chose de normal et surenchérir en disant que les "managers" ont mal "optimisé le compte de résultat".


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sur ce point-là, je suis tout à fait d'accord, ce qui m'effraie c'est qu'on puisse l'intégrer comme quelque chose de normal et surenchérir en disant que les "managers" ont mal "optimisé le compte de résultat".



D'un autre côté, condamner ce mec parce qu'il a fait, à sa petite échelle, ce que nombre d'entreprises font impunément à grande échelle au détriment de leur personnel national, ça a un petit côté "Selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable, Les jugements de Cour vous rendront blanc ou noir" (© 1678, Jean de Lafontaine).


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2013)

Surtout que le mec ne devait pas être un manche pour gérer tout ce personnel et vérifier le résultat. Perso, je l'aurais fait monter en grade et il serait passé manager. Chacun son point de vue.


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Surtout que le mec ne devait pas être un manche pour gérer tout ce personnel et vérifier le résultat. Perso, je l'aurais fait monter en grade et il serait passé manager. Chacun son point de vue.


D'un autre coté c'est quand même super limite de faire sous-traiter quelque chose qui peut être sous surveillance dans l'entreprise pour des raisons de confidentialité 

En gros, oui le type est surement intelligent pour avoir fait cette manip, idem pour avoir vérifié (à priori le travail)  avant de le faire passer à sa hiérarchie&#8230; mais d'un point de vue confidentialité, c'est tout faux.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2013)

Aaaah j'comprends mieux maintenant ce travail de programmation que des chinois m'ont confié pour 9,43&#8364; de l'heure...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Aaaah j'comprends mieux maintenant ce travail de programmation que des chinois m'ont confié pour 9,43&#8364; de l'heure...



Celui que tu as sous-traité aux phillipins pour 4,75 &#8364;/jour ? 



EDIT : Mince, moi, je j'aimais bien, en rose, pourtant ! :mouais:


----------



## patlek (18 Janvier 2013)

"i' ll be back"

http://obsession.nouvelobs.com/high...il-faut-savoir-sur-la-bete-de-kim-dotcom.html


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Mince, moi, je j'aimais bien, en rose, pourtant ! :mouais:



Ouai enfin à quand une carte d'identité de même taille aussi ?


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Mince, moi, je j'aimais bien, en rose, pourtant ! :mouais:



C'est déjà le cas en Allemagne !

Et puis, au moins ça passe mieux à la machine 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

Reste que pour 2033, ça sera comme la nationalité pour les impôts, tu auras un permis ailleurs et hop, pas de problème de renouvellement tout les 15 ans


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2013)

1984 arrive à toute berzingue, et c'est rigolo tout plein .............


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2013)

Guns Are 'Essential To Living The Way God Intended' :love:


----------



## patlek (19 Janvier 2013)

Je demande a examiner l' arme du crime.

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/l-hi...oir-etouffe-son-compagnon-avec-ses-seins.html


J' aime bien ce détail;




> Selon la police, ce crime a été rendu possible par les différences physiques entre les deux protagonistes. La femme mesure 1,68 mètre pour 87 kilogrammes. L'homme seulement 1,7 mètre pour 70 kilogrammes.



Elle, elle fait 1,68 metre, et le type seulement 1,7 metre....

Moi je dis, il aurait fait 1,70 metre, elle aurait raté son coup.


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2013)

Ça me rapelle cette discussion entre deux pochtrons, il y a des années de ça, dans un bar d'un petit village de la Loire (c'est du vécu) :

« Attends, c'était long, mais c'était long, ça a duré au moins 2 heures !
&#8212; Ouah non eh, bien plus, au moins 100 minutes !
&#8212; Ouais peut-être, ch'ai pas&#8230;»


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2013)

patlek a dit:


> J' aime bien ce détail;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, tu lis la version évidente, tu regardes le doigt au lieu de la lune ! La bonne version c'est :

"elle pèse 87 Kg, l'homme seulement 70" ! Ce n'est pas leurs 2 cm de différence de taille qui peut compenser ça (je te rappelle qu'elle était allongée sur lui, donc la taille ne jour pas) !





Berthold a dit:


> Ça me rapelle cette discussion entre deux pochtrons, il y a des années de ça, dans un bar d'un petit village de la Loire (c'est du vécu) :
> 
> « Attends, c'était long, mais c'était long, ça a duré au moins 2 heures !
>  Ouah non eh, bien plus, au moins 100 minutes !
>  Ouais peut-être, ch'ai pas»



Moi, ça me rappelle un couple de clients de Nersac (Charente), du temps où je gérais le bureau local d'Angoulême d'une compagnie d'assurances : Monsieur : 1m65, 55 Kg, Mme : 1m79, 107 Kg


----------



## inkclub (21 Janvier 2013)

1.000.000 : c'est le nombre d'inscrits sur Mega en 24 heures chrono


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2013)

90%, c'est le pourcentage de ceux qui y vont pour télécharger du cul


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> 90%, c'est le pourcentage de ceux qui y vont pour télécharger du cul



Seulement 90% ? J'ai un doute, là ! :mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Seulement 90% ? J'ai un doute, là ! :mouais:



des sources ?


----------



## patlek (21 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> 1.000.000 : c'est le nombre d'inscrits sur Mega en 24 heures chrono




Il me semlble avoir lu qu' il proposait sur inscription gratuite: 50 Go , çà peut en interresser, meme hors piratage.


----------



## inkclub (21 Janvier 2013)

Dell en voie d'être racheté pour 15 milliards de dollars ?


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2013)

A Condom, la Baïse continue de monter

:rose:


----------



## inkclub (21 Janvier 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> A Condom, la Baïse continue de monter
> 
> :rose:



A midi de lundi, la Baïse était toujours en vigilance orange. Comme annoncé dimanche soir, la rivière s'est étendue boulevard Monplaisir et a légèrement pénétré...


macg.co va bientôt dépasser youporn


----------



## inkclub (22 Janvier 2013)

La crise réduit la consommation d'électricité des entreprises


En 2012, les centrales nucléaires ont fourni 74,8% de l'électricité française, en recul de 4% par rapport à 2011, tandis que les énergies renouvelables ont augmenté de plus de 23% leur participation dans le mix électrique.


L'Allemagne, qui dispose d'une capacité installée d'énergies renouvelables de 60.000 MW, a été exportatrice d'électricité vers la France en 2012, indique RTE.


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2013)

Vous avez senti ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2013)

Faut demander à aCLR :sick:


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut demander à aCLR :sick:



il n'ose pas allumer son mac de peur que ça pète 

en attendant c'est fou comme un gaz sans danger peut rendre les habitants malade...


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut demander à aCLR :sick:


J'aurais dû piquer une tenue NBC quand j'étais sous les drapeaux 
C'est franchement désagréable comme odeur !!


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'aurais dû piquer une tenue NBC quand j'étais sous les drapeaux
> C'est franchement désagréable comme odeur !!



M'en parle pas, je me suis retrouvé à 3 heures du mat, en calbut, à renifler ma chaudière, pété de trouille à l'idée d'allumer la lumière des fois que ça fasse une étincelle et que tout me pète à la gueule...


----------



## inkclub (22 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Vous avez senti ?





Un tunnel routier fermé depuis six jours par un feu de fromage


----------



## inkclub (22 Janvier 2013)

un nouveau prof à l'université Paris-Est Créteil (Val-de-Marne)


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> un nouveau prof à l'université Paris-Est Créteil (Val-de-Marne)



Ça va être dur pour lui d'être au smic


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça va être dur pour lui d'être au smic



Ça va être dur pour ses étudiants d'avoir un prof au rabais :rateau:


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

C'est pas qu'il est au rabais, c'est juste qu'il EPAD ouais !
Hé, hé.

Nan, plus sérieusement, vu le poste, on peut peut-être supposer qu'il l'a eu tout bêtement parce qu'il en a les compétences requises, non ?
Faudrait p't'être lui lâcher un peu la grappe à ce pauvre garçon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Nan, plus sérieusement, vu le poste, on peut peut-être supposer qu'il l'a eu tout bêtement parce qu'il en a les compétences requises, non ?
> Faudrait p't'être lui lâcher un peu la grappe à de pauvre garçon.




Ouais, je serais assez d'accord avec ça, c'est pas parce qu'il est le fils de son père qu'il faut le condamner d'office au chômdu à perpète


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça va être dur pour ses étudiants d'avoir un prof au rabais :rateau:



De toute façon il trouvera un ptit boulot à côté pour joindre les deux bouts je pense (livreur de pizzas ou de sushis, il a déjà un scooter en plus), il a plus d'une corde à son arc !


----------



## jugnin (23 Janvier 2013)

Puis il est chargé de TD, quoi. Ça arrive souvent quand on est étudiant de Master. Cest pas exactement comme si on lavait propulsé maitre de conf, hein.


----------



## ergu (23 Janvier 2013)

Roi des confs, à la limite...


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2013)

Oh ça va hein, si on plus tirer sur l'ambulance


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2013)

Atavisme : Je crois que les anglais n'aiment pas les français


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Atavisme : Je crois que les anglais n'aiment pas les français


Parce que toi tu aimes le b&#339;uf à la menthe ? 

(en fait moi j'aime bien :rose


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> c'est pas qu'il est au rabais, c'est juste qu'il epad ouais !
> Hé, hé.
> 
> Nan, plus sérieusement, vu le poste, on peut peut-être supposer qu'il l'a eu tout bêtement parce qu'il en a les compétences requises, non ?
> Faudrait p't'être lui lâcher un peu la grappe à ce pauvre garçon.



epad ! Mais tu n'as pas tort.

Et sinon : 

http://www.bfmtv.com/international/ivre-fait-lamour-a-un-bonhomme-neige-finit-a-lhopital-430242.html


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2013)

DSK à raté sa reconversion.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> 1.000.000 : c'est le nombre d'inscrits sur Mega en 24 heures chrono



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je ne sens pas trop bien cette histoire d'inscription... Je pense qu'à plus ou moins long terme, il y a quelques inscrits qui pourraient s'en mordre les pixels...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je pense qu'à plus ou moins long terme, il y a quelques inscrits qui pourraient s'en mordre les pixels...



Vu le contexte, je pense qu'ils risquent plutôt de s'en mordre les octets


----------



## inkclub (24 Janvier 2013)

Chicago : l'incendie transforme un entrepôt en sculpture de glace


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> Chicago : l'incendie transforme un entrepôt en sculpture de glace




J'ai vu la news hier sur Reuters et j'ai failli la poster 
Et puis je me suis dit que si je ne la postais pas, quelqu'un d'autre la posterais&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2013)

le plus curieux c'est qu'ils ont aspergé d'eau a température ambiante alors qu'il fait -25°..


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> le plus curieux c'est qu'ils ont aspergé d'eau a température ambiante alors qu'il fait -25°..



Mais non, suis un peu, quoi ! la nuit, l'eau envoyée pour éteindre l'incendie a gelé, mais ils ont envoyé de l'eau de jour, lorsque la température est remontée au dessus de zéro, pour dégeler le bazar !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Vous avez senti ?



chochottes ! A Beauvais, c'est toute l'année ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h28 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Puis il est chargé de TD, quoi. Ça arrive souvent quand on est étudiant de Master. Cest pas exactement comme si on lavait propulsé maitre de conf, hein.


Ah oui ? Ca arrive souvent ? Ben c'est cool le master... En DEA on avait que dalle. Le moindre chargé de TD était normalien...


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2013)

les jeunes socialistes sont formidables 

Les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire, le retour  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> les jeunes socialistes sont formidables
> 
> Les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire, le retour  ?



Vois pas en quoi ? Il ne s'agit pas de dénonciation anonyme à une quelconque autorité occupante, il s'agit juste de bien faire comprendre aux français qui sont les gens pour qui ils votent, rien à voir (et tu noteras qu'ils dénoncent les propos homophobes quelque soit le camp duquel se réclame celui qui les prononce &#8230; C'est pas de leur faute si les gros bataillons sont de droite !) !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2013)

Le premier 60' du Vendée globe est arrivé aux Sables d'Olonne, non ce n'est pas François Gabart...


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h28 ----------
> 
> 
> Ah oui ? Ca arrive souvent ? Ben c'est cool le master... En DEA on avait que dalle. Le moindre chargé de TD était normalien...



La majorité des chargés de TD sont en doctorat, avec comme directeur de thèse le prof. Le cas échant c'est des praticiens le plus souvent. Dans ma fac jamais un étudiant en master pourrait être chargé de TD, à la limite remplaçant. Après il est ni à Paris 1 ni à Paris 2 ...


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et tu noteras qu'ils dénoncent les propos homophobes quelque soit le camp duquel se réclame celui qui les prononce



J'ai tout lu, et franchement, certains propos sont loin d'être homophobes. Ils mettent un peu n'importe quoi juste pour se faire mousser.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2013)

Quand meme, Steve Jobs, et Steve Wozniac, c' était quand meme un mariage gai.






http://obsession.nouvelobs.com/high...ne-premiere-video-du-film-sur-steve-jobs.html


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2013)

Sondage: 70% des Français jugent qu'il y a trop d'étrangers en France

Ah bah ça, quand c'est bien la merde, ce sont toujours les mêmes qui prennent. En Allemagne aussi ont pensait la même chose quand le taux de chômage était au plus fort et on sait ce que ça a donné :mouais:



> 87% des personnes interrogées pensent que le pays a besoin d'un «vrai chef» pour «remettre de l'ordre»



Qu'est-ce que je disais...

Bref, encore un sondage de merde.


----------



## flotow (25 Janvier 2013)

D'autres photos _du feu où l'eau a gelé_ :
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2013/01/24/fire-to-ice-in-chicago/

 :love:


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2013)

Bon à savoir :

Pourquoi les prix des trains et des avions varient d&#8217;une minute à l&#8217;autre

Sont forts ces enculés 



> Le conseil d'Antoine : "pour ne plus se faire prendre à l'IP tracking, il faut réaliser toutes les simulations possibles et imaginables sur un terminal, et une fois le choix effectué, en utiliser un second pour réaliser la transaction."


----------



## flotow (25 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème ni pour les avions ni pour les trains 

Par contre il m'est arrivé d'avoir "train complet"


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...tu noteras qu'ils dénoncent les propos homophobes...



Non, ils dénoncent des êtres humains.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Non, ils dénoncent des êtres humains.



Depuis quand les politiciens sont des êtres humains ? 

Je te rappelle que ce qui est dénoncé ici, ce sont uniquement des propos tenus en public, donc, il ne s'agit aucunement d'une dénonciation au sens premier du terme, contrairement à ce que certains voudraient faire croire, mais il s'agit simplement d'élargir leur audience, faire en sorte que plus de gens soient tenus informés de leurs propos, ces gens présentant leur candidatures aux suffrages des citoyens, il est normal que les citoyens puissent informés du contenu de leurs discours ! Ce qui est dénoncé, ce sont leurs propos, pas eux.


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> blabla... Ce qui est dénoncé, ce sont leurs propos, pas eux.



T'aurais pas été élévé chez les jésuites, toi ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2013)

Tiens :!:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais pas été élévé chez les jésuites, toi ? :mouais: :rateau:





gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens :!:



Bon, alors, si je vous suis bien, quand un politicien (surtout un politicien de droite, si j'en crois vos propres propos antérieurs au sujet des politiciens de gauche) fait des conneries, c'est mal de les dénoncer (les conneries, pas le politicien), et le bon peuple n'a pas à savoir ce que font, disent et se proposent de faire ceux pour qui ils votent  ? On ne doit pas avoir la même notion de la démocratie, les gars


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vois pas en quoi ? Il ne s'agit pas de dénonciation anonyme à une quelconque autorité occupante, il s'agit juste de bien faire comprendre aux français qui sont les gens pour qui ils votent, rien à voir (et tu noteras qu'ils dénoncent les propos homophobes quelque soit le camp duquel se réclame celui qui les prononce  C'est pas de leur faute si les gros bataillons sont de droite !) !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, si je vous suis bien, quand un politicien (surtout un politicien de droite, si j'en crois vos propres propos antérieurs au sujet des politiciens de gauche) fait des conneries, c'est mal de les dénoncer (les conneries, pas le politicien), et le bon peuple n'a pas à savoir ce que font, disent et se proposent de faire ceux pour qui ils votent  ? On ne doit pas avoir la même notion de la démocratie, les gars



le problème n'est pas là, en tous cas ce n'est pas pour ça que ça m'interpelle. C'est le procédé et ce qu'il y a derrière qui me .... gêne, disons .........

- En préambule non-écrit, il est sous-entendu la chose suivante: "nous, jeune socialistes sommes dans le camp du bien, et quiconque ne sera pas d'accord avec nous est un (au choix, rayer les mentions inutiles): salaud, facho, nazi, raciste, et j'en oublie dans toute la panoplie.
- Du moment qu'on est du coté du manche, on peut s'ériger en petit commissaire politique vite fait bien fait, en 2 clics. Pour le retour au système soviétique qu'on appelle apparemment de tous nos voeux, internet est tout de même une sacrée avancée.
- Il suffit qu'un élu (donc que les électeurs concernés ont majoritairement choisi, en connaissance de cause, et on peut supposer qu'ils connaissent sa position sur pas mal de sujets) ne soit pas d'accord avec le Dogme pour être désigné à la vindicte populaire nationale. Pas d'accord avec le mariage pour tous homo = homophobe. Le raccourci est malheureusement systématique. Accusation d'homophobie = discréditation immédiate de l'adversaire (valable également pour le racisme) Nul besoin de chercher plus loin, l'accusation suffit. On verra plus tard pour les détails
- On est en démocratie, personne ne peut le nier .  Une démocratie, c'est 51% qui dictent leurs volontés aux 49% restant. Aujourd'hui, la démocratie idéale pour les jeunes socialistes, et leurs ainés c'est 10% (ou 20, peu importe) qui imposent leur volonté aux 90% restants. Normal  

'fin bref© ..... j'arrête là avant d'être hors-sujet. Point final là-dessus en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2013)

A vouloir avoir raison encore et toujours, tu es une fois de plus à côté de la plaque mon bon Pascal. Et tu t'emmèles un peu les pinceaux. 
Un coup tu dis que ça ne dénonce pas les politiciens mais leurs propos, un coup que ce n'est pas de la dénonciation au sens propre, et enfin tu parles de dénonciation des politiciens et de leurs propos alakon. Faudrait savoir. 

Pour en revenir à ma réaction, si je te traite de jésuite c'est seulement pour relever que de mon point de vue prétendre dénoncer les propos de quelqu'un sans le dénoncer lui-même est le genre de raisonnement complètement spécieux typique de cette congrégation. A prendre dans ton cas au deuxième degré, faut-il le préciser ?

Quant à m'accuser de taire les conneries des politiciens de droite plutôt que celles de ceux de gauche, celle-la on ne me l'avait jamais faite ; faudrait que je te présente à ma famille et mes amis, il vont en rester sur le cuk !.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, la démocratie idéale pour les jeunes socialistes, et leurs ainés c'est 10% (ou 20, peu importe) qui imposent leur volonté aux 90% restants. Normal



Ben c'est déjà moins grave que du côté droit, où là, c'est un seul individu (un certain Jxxx Fxxxxx Cxxx) qui souhaite imposer sa volonté à ses 60 et quelques millions de concitoyens (et je ne dis pas ça par pure galégeade, je connais personnellement l'individu).

Cela dit ce n'était pas mon propos, je rappelle que ce qui m'a hérissé, c'est le parallèle fait par gné gné gné avec les dénonciations anonymes pendant l'occupation. Je sais que les promesses électorales n'engagent que ceux qui les reçoivent, et que les hommes politiques préfèrent qu'on oublie ce qu'ils on dit dans les deux heures qui suivent leurs propos, mais le savoir et l'accepter, ce sont deux choses différentes, et quand untel, qu'il soit du Parti Socialiste ou de l'Union pour le Maintien de la Pauvreté, dit blanc lundi, et noir mardi, ben je pense que tous les moyens sont bons pour qu'un maximum de gens le sachent.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les socialistes sont des enflures, mais à droite c'est pire.



D'accord avec ça. Et d'accord aussi avec l'inverse. On a bien avancé


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vois pas en quoi ? Il ne s'agit pas de dénonciation anonyme à une quelconque autorité occupante, il s'agit juste de bien faire comprendre aux français qui sont les gens pour qui ils votent, rien à voir (et tu noteras qu'ils dénoncent les propos homophobes quelque soit le camp duquel se réclame celui qui les prononce &#8230; C'est pas de leur faute si les gros bataillons sont de droite !) !



Le vrai problème, celui que tu ne veux pas voir, c'est le non respect de l'opinion d'autrui. Chacun a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut. Et le dénoncer sur la place publique montre une intolérance encore plus grande que celle qu'on critique. Et ça, que ce soit de gauche ou de droite, ce sont des pratiques douteuses dignes d'un fascisme des moins glorieux. 
Il n'y a pas de pensée unique, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> On ne doit pas avoir la même notion de la démocratie, les gars



Définitivement pas.
La démocratie, ce n'est pas la dénonciation, mais le respect de toutes les opinions. Ce n'est pas la dictature d'un parti sur un autre.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2013)

Après une période de chômage de quelques mois, je retravaille depuis Juillet 2012. l'anpe vient de m'envoyer un questionnaire pour savoir pourquoi je me suis désinscrit.
pour eux déménager ou aller en prison entre dans les mêmes cases.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2013)

Content que tu aies retrouvé du boulot, surtout par les temps qui courent.

Quant à ce cher Paul (ce n'est plus "ANPE"), ça fait plus de 2 ans que je ne le fréquente plus mais je vois qu'il n'a pas changé.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le premier 60' du Vendée globe est arrivé aux Sables d'Olonne, non ce n'est pas François Gabart...



Pauvre bête ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




gwen a dit:


> J'ai tout lu, et franchement, certains propos sont loin d'être homophobes. Ils mettent un peu n'importe quoi juste pour se faire mousser.



Moi, entre les ayatollahs du bien-penser et les gros cons ultraconserves, je sais pas trop ce qui me fait plus chier... C'est dragée marron et fuca jaune ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Quand meme, Steve Jobs, et Steve Wozniac, c' était quand meme un mariage gai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ils ont pris un hobbit pour faire le Woz ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Bon à savoir :
> 
> Pourquoi les prix des trains et des avions varient dune minute à lautre
> 
> Sont forts ces enculés



Homophobe !!!!
C'est quand même de gros enculés ...


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2013)

Surtout : pourquoi ils lui ont fait les cheveux bouclés alors qu'il les avait/a lisses ?


----------



## Le docteur (26 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> D'accord avec ça. Et d'accord aussi avec l'inverse. On a bien avancé



Tout est une question de préférence : selon que vous préférez encore la franche enflure décomplexé ou la sale petit enflure de faux derche qui joue au bisounours ...
Moi j'hésite encore ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Chacun a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut. Et le dénoncer sur la place publique montre une intolérance encore plus grande que celle qu'on critique.


Chacun n'a pas en tout cas le droit de faire ce qu'il veut et y'a des pratiques courantes et que tout le monde a sous les yeux qu'il faudrait dénoncer sur la place publique ...
Mais comment dénoncer ce qu'on a sous les yeux sans dire aux gens (les même qui veulent un "chef" à 85 %) : "ça vous gênerait d'enlever deux secondes la merde que vous avez dans les yeux, juste pour voir quel effet ça fait de faire marcher vos deux neurones"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> Après une période de chômage de quelques mois, je retravaille depuis Juillet 2012. l'anpe vient de m'envoyer un questionnaire pour savoir pourquoi je me suis désinscrit.
> pour eux déménager ou aller en prison entre dans les mêmes cases.



Ah les cons ! 
Je voulais te foutre un coup de boule pour fêter ça, mais la machine veut pas ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Surtout : pourquoi ils lui ont fait les cheveux bouclés alors qu'il les avait/a lisses ?



En plus il était trapu le Woz tout de même : ils lui ont fait subir un régime 4/4 et mis au scrabble pour en faire un petit gros replet ... ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2013)

... un reportage façon "Striptease" (pour ceux qui ont connu cette émission culte !) réalisé par la TV française à Néchin (Gégé !:rateau sur le bourgmestre Daniel Sennesael, député et homosexuel ... ce personnage haut en couleurs, très apprécié de ses administrés, est l'exemple type d'un gars qui se démène à 100% pour la population et dont le leitmotiv est le "social avant tout" ...

Il n'y a qu'en Belgique qu'on voit "çà" hihi !!!!  ... Mais faut comprendre parce que c'est à 90% en "chti" sans sous-titrage !:rateau: ... En plus, c'est à 5 kms de chez moi !

[YOUTUBE]Hv9y21Q4_Ng[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pourquoi ils ont pris un hobbit pour faire le Woz ???







Le docteur a dit:


> En plus il était trapu le Woz tout de même : ils lui ont fait subir un régime 4/4 et mis au scrabble pour en faire un petit gros replet ... ?



Voilà, c'est ça, ridicule :rateau: comme ce film probablement.


----------



## ergu (27 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pourquoi ils ont pris un hobbit pour faire le Woz ???



_Un Mac pour le Seigneur ténébreux dans son sombre pull à col roulé, 
Au pays de Cupertino où s'étendent les ombres
Un Mac pour les gouverner tous
Un Mac pour les trouver
Un Mac pour les amener tous en réseau, et dans le cloud les lier_


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... un reportage façon "Striptease"



j'ai vu quelques épisodes de cette émission. je me suis toujours demandé comment les cameraman arrivaient à se faire oublier à ce point.


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2013)

Pesticides: les Français en ont plein le sang



> Les Français ont plus de pesticides agricoles dans le sang que les Américains et les Allemands. C'est ce qui ressort d'une étude inédite de l'Institut national de veille sanitaire (INVS).



Bah oui, on en est les 1er utilisateurs dans le monde. Statistiquement ce sont les USA mais nous on ne compte pas je ne sais plus quoi qui fausse donc les chiffres. Quand on connaît la relation étroite entre cancer et pesticides, on se dit que la lutte contre ces maladies commence à la source, pas une fois la maladie installée.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Pesticides: les Français en ont plein le sang
> 
> 
> 
> Bah oui, on en est les 1er utilisateurs dans le monde. Statistiquement ce sont les USA mais nous on ne compte pas je ne sais plus quoi qui fausse donc les chiffres. Quand on connaît la relation étroite entre cancer et pesticides, on se dit que la lutte contre ces maladies commence à la source, pas une fois la maladie installée.



Les américains ce sont des conservateurs qu'il ont plein le corps (qui se dégradent bien difficilement après la mort).


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Pesticides: les Français en ont plein le sang
> 
> 
> 
> Bah oui, on en est les 1er utilisateurs dans le monde. Statistiquement ce sont les USA mais nous on ne compte pas je ne sais plus quoi qui fausse donc les chiffres. Quand on connaît la relation étroite entre cancer et pesticides, on se dit que la lutte contre ces maladies commence à la source, pas une fois la maladie installée.



Ben oui, mais là non ! Tu ne pense tout de même pas que la santé dequelques dizaines de millions d'individus est plus importante que l'enrichissement des actionnaires de Monsanto, Union Carbide ou autres Bayers, non  ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais là non ! Tu ne pense tout de même pas que la santé dequelques dizaines de millions d'individus est plus importante que l'enrichissement des actionnaires de Monsanto, Union Carbide ou autres Bayers, non  ? :mouais:


C'est de la faute du lobby des léguministes et des végétalistes !!!! 

Et cet Etat français qui ment au Peuple : "Manger des fruits et légumes..."


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2013)

Complètement fou, j'avais jamais entendu parler des découvertes précédentes d'ailleurs, pour moi l'homme est sur terre depuis 5 millions d'années et basta.

Une baguette métallique édentée vieille de 300 millions d'années



> La dernière chose qui a étonné les scientifiques était l'étrange ressemblance de cette pièce avec une crémaillère. Il est difficile de s'imaginer que la nature a pu concevoir un objet avec six crans parfaits et des intervalles de même distance entre eux. De plus, l'espace entre chaque cran était étrangement large par rapport aux crans eux-mêmes. Il est possible que cette crémaillère fût une partie d'un mécanisme complexe. Ce genre de pièces est utilisé dans des microscopes modernes et dans d'autres appareils. Une question survient : comment une pièce si complexe a-t-elle pu être conçue par un être humain il y a plusieurs millions d'années ?



Je comprends rien... même les découvertes précédentes (elles datent en plus, 1851), 500 millions d'années, un vase en argent et en zinc, jamais entendu parlé de ça...

EDIT : mouai bon... ça sent le créationnisme derrière tout ça... :mouais:


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2013)

Faut voir la tronche du site d' ou est tiré "l'info"...


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2013)

Pardon j'ai honte, j'avais envie de rêver je crois :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2013)

Pourtant, on n'aurait jamais cru, en écoutant ce qui se disait à l'époque


----------



## inkclub (28 Janvier 2013)

Faillites bancaires : la justice donne raison à l'Islande


Les gouvernements britannique et néerlandais avaient alors remboursé intégralement les épargnants dIcesave avant de réclamer la facture à Reykjavik. Mais, en 2010 puis 2011, les Islandais ont refusé par référendum les modalités de remboursement négociées avec Londres et La Haye, en arguant quil ny avait pas dobligation légale pour quils assument les pertes dune banque privée.

La Commission européenne a poursuivi lIslande devant le tribunal de lAELE pour violation de la directive européenne relative sur les garantie des dépôts, qui oblige à assurer un minimum de 20 000 euros aux déposants dune banque en faillite. Selon lIslande, la directive oblige lEtat à créer un fonds de garantie des dépôts mais pas à le garantir avec de largent public.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2013)

*de la supériorité du rasoir électrique !* :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Pardon j'ai honte, j'avais envie de rêver je crois :rose:



Faut pas avoir honte. Nous ne sommes sans doute pas la première civilisation à avoir atteint un haut niveau technique sur cette planète. 
Et disparaître... 
Mais je sais c'est mal de penser ça et d'aller à l'encontre des livres d'histoire.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Faut pas avoir honte. Nous ne sommes sans doute pas la première civilisation à avoir atteint un haut niveau technique sur cette planète.
> Et disparaître...



Les dinosaures ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Faut pas avoir honte. Nous ne sommes sans doute pas la première civilisation à avoir atteint un haut niveau technique sur cette planète.
> Et disparaître...
> Mais je sais c'est mal de penser ça et d'aller à l'encontre des livres d'histoire.





Toum'aï a dit:


> Les dinosaures ?



Non, les bactéries i Tiens voilà une photo de leurs cités HLM ! 




Mais comme le Steve Jobs bactérien n'a pas eu de cancer, il y a eu la guerre thermo-nucléaire avec le Google bactérien, ce qui a mis fin à leur civilisation peu avant l'avènement de l'Ediacarien, vers la fin du pré-cambrien ! :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais comme le Steve Jobs bactérien n'a pas eu de cancer, il y a eu la guerre thermo-nucléaire avec le Google bactérien, ce qui a mis fin à leur civilisation peu avant l'avènement de l'Ediacarien, vers la fin du pré-cambrien ! :rateau:



Ah, faut que je relise mes Stephen Jay Gould


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ah, faut que je relise mes Stephen Jay Gould



Ça commencent plus tard, les SJG (pour les deux principaux, "La vie est belle", c'est début Cambrien, avec la faune de Burgess, "Le sourire du flamant rose", je ne me souviens plus bien, mais il me semble qu'il est plus centré sur Ediacara, et sur des considérations beaucoup plus généralistes !).


----------



## Le docteur (29 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> _Un Mac pour le Seigneur ténébreux dans son sombre pull à col roulé,
> Au pays de Cupertino où s'étendent les ombres
> Un Mac pour les gouverner tous
> Un Mac pour les trouver
> Un Mac pour les amener tous en réseau, et dans le cloud les lier_



C'est vrai que vu comme ça, ça se tient... et ça fout les jetons !!! (argh ! j'ai failli écrire "sa" comme les djeunz, je crois que ça se barre en c... dans la terre du milieu)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Les américains ce sont des conservateurs qu'il ont plein le corps (qui se dégradent bien difficilement après la mort).



Tu crois que ça peut aussi influencer leurs opinions politiques ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> C'est de la faute du lobby des léguministes et des végétalistes !!!!
> 
> Et cet Etat français qui ment au Peuple : "Manger des fruits et légumes..."



C'est pour ça que je ne touche ni à l'un, ni à l'autre...


----------



## inkclub (29 Janvier 2013)

la banque italienne Monte Paschi di Siena joue au casino et perd, devinez qui est caution

Troisième banque italienne, Monte dei Paschi, est en difficultés depuis plusieurs années. Elle a révélé cette semaine avoir perdu de l'argent dans des transactions risquées sur produits dérivés, effectuées en 2008-2009. La perte pourrait se monter à 720 millions d'euros (898 millions de francs).

La plus vieille banque du monde, la Banca Monte dei Paschi di Siena (BMPS), pourra être sauvée. L'Etat italien a accepté samedi soir l'octroi de 3,9 milliards d'euros (4,8 milliards de francs) de prêts publics, sous forme d'obligations dites "Monti Bonds".


il faudrait que l'on m'explique pourquoi une perte de 720 millions on a besoin d'une aide de 3 900 millions


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> il faudrait que l'on m'explique pourquoi une perte de 720 millions on a besoin d'une aide de 3 900 millions



Deux points : 1) il ne s'agit pas d'une "aide gratuite", mais d'obligations émises par la banque, et souscrites par l'état italien, qui percevra donc de la part de la banque, et 2) il ne s'agit pas que de couvrir les pertes de 2008-2009, qui, au vu du temps écoulé depuis coûtent maintenant bien plus cher à la banque, mais en outre, ça doit couvrir une re-capitalisation, et les conditions imposées à la banque font que si, d'aventure, elle ne pouvais, dans 5 ans, à l'échéance des obligations, rembourser l'état, sa dette serait alors transformée en actions dont l'état serait le détenteur, cce qui correspondrait à une nationalisation de fait de la banque !

Ah, au fait, tout ça, c'est indiqué dans l'article, je n'ai aucune autre source, faudrait que tu arrêtes de lire en diagonale


----------



## Vin©ent (29 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...faudrait que tu arrêtes de lire en diagonale



Ou éventuellement qu'il arrête de poster ici...


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> la banque italienne Monte Paschi di Siena joue au casino et perd, devinez qui est caution
> ... 720 millions d'euros (898 millions de francs).
> 
> ... 3,9 milliards d'euros (4,8 milliards de francs)...
> ...


... pourquoi l'euro a diminué autant !


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2013)

Le franc est la monnaie locale, en Suisse


----------



## Dead head (30 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> (&#8230, en vérité, je vous le dis :  aidez tous les couples qui veulent être reconnus comme tels sans avoir à passer devant le maire déguisés en pièce montée et en pingouin ! Boutons le mariage hors de France, et boutons Boutin aussi, tant qu'on y est !!!


Comment veux-tu reconnaître les couples qui désirent l'être, si tu veux bouter le mariage (et pourquoi pas le PACS) hors de France ? Quel sera l'acte qui instaurera cette reconnaissance ? Un contre-mariage avec un pingouin déguisé en maire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h29 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> Pour résumer, une loi dont personne ne veut (en tout cas la majorité des français -selon les derniers sondages) qu'on passera en force.
> Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo.
> Dommage que les lois soient décidées de la sorte


Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces bêtises ? _Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo. _Non seulement tous les sondages donnent une majorité en faveur du mariage gay, mais imaginer que les gays et lesbiennes voteraient contre l'égalité des droits c'est faire preuve d'une imagination certaine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h36 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> les jeunes socialistes sont formidables
> 
> Les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire, le retour  ?



Amalgame facile et hors-sujet. En politique, c'est bien le moins que de souligner des actes ou des propos avec lesquels on n'est pas d'accord. Ça fait même partie du c&#339;ur du débat politique.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2013)

Dead head a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces bêtises ? _Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo. _Non seulement tous les sondages donnent une majorité en faveur du mariage gay, mais imaginer que les gays et lesbiennes voteraient contre l'égalité des droits c'est faire preuve d'une imagination certaine.



Les sondages disent ce qu'on veut leur faire dire, non ??  (curieusement, les tendances s' inversent à mesure que le vote à l'assemblée approche)
Et il est (était, en tous cas, avant que cette affaire prenne l'ampleur qu'on connaît) vrai que les gays et lesbiennes dans leur grande majorité n'avaient rien à faire du droit au mariage.
Et maintenant, histoire de dire "fermez-là", on nous sort encore un sondage.


----------



## Dead head (30 Janvier 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> (&#8230La démocratie, ce n'est pas la dénonciation, mais le respect de toutes les opinions. Ce n'est pas la dictature d'un parti sur un autre.


C'est quoi le _respect de toutes les opinions_ ? C'est quoi une _opinion_ ?


Il y a des opinions qui sont des actes. Il y a des opinions qui tuent (voir le nombre de suicides chez les adolescents gays). Oui, je pense qu'il y a des opinions inacceptables. La loi, aussi. L'opinion qui consiste à refuser une institution de la République à des citoyens n'est pas, pour moi, une opinion respectable. C'est donc une opinion que je combats politiquement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Les sondages disent ce qu'on veut leur faire dire, non ??



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi là-dessus. Mais dire comme toi qu'un référendum donnerait une majorité au _non_, c'est faire un sondage à partir d'une personne &#8212; toi.




Pamoi a dit:


> il est (était, en tous cas, avant que cette affaire prenne l'ampleur qu'on connaît) vrai que les gays et lesbiennes dans leur grande majorité n'avaient rien à faire du droit au mariage.



Qu'une majorité d'entre elles et eux n'aient rien à faire de se marier, peut-être, mais quelle étude plus sérieuse (bien sûr) qu'un sondage te permet de l'affirmer ? Et n'avoir rien à faire de se marier ne signifie pas n'avoir rien à faire du droit au mariage.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2013)

Dead head a dit:


> passage en revue de tous les posts de ces dernières semaines



T'es remonté, toi, ce matin


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2013)

Dead head a dit:


> Qu'une majorité d'entre elles et eux n'aient rien à faire de se marier, peut-être, mais quelle étude plus sérieuse (bien sûr) qu'un sondage te permet de l'affirmer ? Et n'avoir rien à faire de se marier ne signifie pas n'avoir rien à faire du droit au mariage.



Le droit au mariage recouvre deux préoccupations, il ne s'agit pas du droit à la cérémonie, je pense (du moins pour la majorité des couples homosexuels), mais 1) du droit à élever des enfants, et 2) de l'égalité devant l'impôt.

Si je n'ai pas idée de ce que dit la constitution à propos du 1), je pense que pour le 2), il n'existe pas de justification constitutionnelle à la punition fiscale imposée aux couples homosexuels, et donc que celle ci constitue une atteinte au droit constitutionnel à l'égalité de tous (même si certains sont plus égaux que les autres ) devant l'impôt.

Quant à la démocratie, elle est là pour régler les problèmes entre les individus au sein de la société, pas pour imposer une façon de vivre à une catégorie particulière d'entre eux, vouloir "faire sa vie" avec un individu de même sexe que soi relève du domaine du privé, donc, même si une majorité est contre (ce qui reste à démontrer), ça ne constitue pas une justification à l'interdire. Qu'une religion leur refuse le mariage religieux, ça peut se concevoir, les religions ne sont pas des démocraties, mais sur le plan civil, la démocratie ne devrait avoir qu'une seule chose à dire aux opposants au projet, quelle que soit leur proportion dans la population : "occupez vous de vos oignons !".

un hétérosexuel convaincu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un hétérosexuel convaincu.



*plutôt que de blablater, tu ferais mieux d'aller faire ton jardin...*


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *plutôt que de blablater, tu ferais mieux d'aller faire ton jardin...*




je suis sur d'avoir lu une info qui disait exactement le contraire il y a pas longtemps. en gros cela expliquait que si l'homme faisait beaucoup de ménage, la femme était plus disposée à avoir des relations sexuelles. une sorte de gratification en quelque sorte 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

238


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> 238



Les flics sont tout le temps avec un radar sur cette ligne droite (qui est fort bien foutue pour la vitesse, faut l'avouer )


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je suis sur d'avoir lu une info qui disait exactement le contraire il y a pas longtemps. en gros cela expliquait que si l'homme faisait beaucoup de ménage, la femme était plus disposée à avoir des relations sexuelles. une sorte de gratification en quelque sorte



Non, non, l'explication est autre : il manque quelques mots à la fin de ton explication :



Powerdom a dit:


> la femme était plus disposée à avoir des relations sexuelles.



En fait, c'est : "la femme était plus disposée à avoir des relations sexuelles &#8230; Avec son amant pendant que le mari passe l'aspirateur, fait les lits, lave et repasse le linge et fait la vaisselle".


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, non, l'explication est autre : il manque quelques mots à la fin de ton explication :
> 
> 
> 
> En fait, c'est : "la femme était plus disposée à avoir des relations sexuelles  Avec son amant pendant que le mari passe l'aspirateur, fait les lits, lave et repasse le linge et fait la vaisselle".



Encore plus si le mari est chasseur et/ou parti supporter un match de foot


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Encore plus si le mari est chasseur et/ou parti supporter un match de foot



Non, ça, c'est l'amant, le mari, il n'a pas le temps pour ça (en plus du reste, déjà cité, les mômes à torcher, la bouffe à préparer, et tout ça en plus des heures de bureau) !


----------



## patlek (30 Janvier 2013)

pppffffllll...
Il y a déjà des mariages quazi gay (a 80/ 85 % voir plus...)


Ils sont mariés;






(L' homme, c' est celui qui n' a pas de soutien gorge).

(Voilà, j' ai contribué au débat)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2013)

patlek a dit:


> (L' homme, c' est celui qui n' a pas de soutien gorge).



Là, faut bien admettre qu'à voir comme ça, au niveau calbute, on a, comme qui dirait, l'impression que le contenu est très similaire des deux côtés !


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2013)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer, une loi dont personne ne veut (en tout cas la majorité des français -selon les derniers sondages) qu'on passera en force.
> Un peu comme le mariage gay où le référendum donnerait un non et cela même dans le milieu homo.
> Dommage que les lois soient décidées de la sorte



Comme l'abolition de la peine de mort ?

Forcément les sondages sont à la baisse, quand on voit toute la propagande mensongère anti mariage gay, les français ne savent plus quoi penser ! 

Le plus célèbre déjà et complètement faux : « Les mots père et mère vont disparaître du code civil et du livret de famille au profit de "parent 1" et "parent 2" » complété du génial « La preuve, la SNCF l'a déjà fait avec la carte "Familles nombreuses" »


----------



## ergu (30 Janvier 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je ne touche ni à l'un, ni à l'autre...



Tu as bien tort - à moins que tu ne parle de l'Etat et du peuple - là, tu as raison, mieux vaut ne pas y toucher.


----------



## jugnin (30 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Comme l'abolition de la peine de mort ?
> 
> Forcément les sondages sont à la baisse, quand on voit toute la propagande mensongère anti mariage gay, les français ne savent plus quoi penser !
> 
> Le plus célèbre déjà et complètement faux : « Les mots père et mère vont disparaître du code civil et du livret de famille au profit de "parent 1" et "parent 2" » complété du génial « La preuve, la SNCF l'a déjà fait avec la carte "Familles nombreuses" »



Nan mais cest vrai quoi, ces cathos intégristes pourraient au moins avoir l'honnêteté dutiliser une propagande objective !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2013)

Vous pouvez crever, nous on va se gaver


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous pouvez crever, nous on va se gaver



En plus, il se plante le guignol, parce que si on baisse les salaire de tous les employés de 30%, ça ne rendra pas la France plus compétitive, ça ne fera qu'augmenter les salaires des dirigeants, puisque depuis plusieurs années, chaque fois que notre pouvoir d'achat baisse de 1% le leur augmente de 20%, là, avec 30% d'un coup, ils vont se prendre 600% d'augmentation de leurs salaires, et on ne sera pas plus compéitifs !

Le libéralisme s'appuie sur un postulat qui dit qu'à partir du moment où un ouvrier a les moyens d'acheter ce qu'il produit, c'est que son salaire est trop élevé ! Pour qu'un pays soit concurrentiel sur le marché international, il faut que ses ouvriers doivent travailler un mois pour gagner de quoi (sur)vivre 15 jours ! :hein:


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2013)

Ce guignol avait été interrogé par Antoine Chao dans l'émission de D. Mermet Là-bas si j'y suis.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous pouvez crever, nous on va se gaver



Y'a des folklores aux lampions qui se perdent...

En même temps que le peuple aime se faire sodomiser à ce point et sans vaseline, ça devient de la perversité caractérisée ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous pouvez crever, nous on va se gaver



Keynes disait paraît-il (la citation pourrait bien être apocryphe, mais résume en tout cas parfaitement sa pensée) que le capitalisme est "la croyance stupéfiante  selon laquelle les pires hommes vont faire les pires choses pour le plus  grand bien de tout le monde".


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2013)

Beaucoup d'économistes sur Macgé ce soir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

Aussi fort que Flipper


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2013)

Dead head a dit:


> Comment veux-tu reconnaître les couples qui désirent l'être, si tu veux bouter le mariage (et pourquoi pas le PACS) hors de France ? Quel sera l'acte qui instaurera cette reconnaissance ? Un contre-mariage avec un pingouin déguisé en maire ?



Je ne sais pas, attends ! je cherche ... deux secondes ..

Ceux qui le demandent ???

J'aime bien l'idée du pingouin déguisé en maire, sinon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *plutôt que de blablater, tu ferais mieux d'aller faire ton jardin...*



P...
Je fais la cuisine et je ne bricole pas !!!
Je suis qu'une grosse tapette ! C'est pour ça que j'ai pas le droit de me non-marier ! (remarquez l'élégante transition d'un sujet à l'autre, j'irais jusqu'à dire : le chiasme)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Les flics sont tout le temps avec un radar sur cette ligne droite (qui est fort bien foutue pour la vitesse, faut l'avouer )



N'empêche que je ne pense pas qu'il y ait écrit : circuit du Mans, dessus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Keynes disait paraît-il (la citation pourrait bien être apocryphe, mais résume en tout cas parfaitement sa pensée) que le capitalisme est "la croyance stupéfiante  selon laquelle les pires hommes vont faire les pires choses pour le plus  grand bien de tout le monde".



Apocryphe, je ne sais pas, mais ça latte méchamment la gueule à, je ne sais, par exemple disons :


> Kermit la grenouille au sucre glace aurait, peut-être, paraît-il, on ne sait pas, peut-être dit (entre deux lignes de coke)
> "le vingtième sera gnagnagna ou ne sera pas"...


----------



## Pamoi (31 Janvier 2013)

Sinon, faudrait penser à ajouter dans les tags: passage en revue des passages en revue des revues de presse


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2013)

Un enfant perdu dans un magasin IKEA retrouve sa mère au bout de 10 ans


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2013)

Sans dec' ?
Tu l'as lu, l'article  ?



> Les 450 soldats du 51ème régiment paramilitaire du Havre organisent une battue dans le magasin mais ils font chou blanc, si ce nest pour trois étagères Nursfrajk à -50%.



Perso j'aurais cru qu'on aurait retrouvé le gamin sous forme de crémaillère alu dans une strate de charbon de 300 millions d'années...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Un enfant perdu dans un magasin IKEA retrouve sa mère au bout de 10 ans



Elle a eu du bol de pas le retrouver "en kit" ! 

Enfin, ce fake a-t-il le mérite de vérifier le vieil adage : "vieux moutard que jamais" ! :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2013)

Nan mais c'est un site qui fait que ça, je vous conseille de regardez les articles, ils sont très forts, y en a vraiment des très bons :love:
Et puis bon, je l'ai pas précisé parce qu'il faut vraiment avoir un grain pour penser que c'est vrai 
Enfin bon, y en a qui tombent dans le panneau quand même, ils ont même eu 2 articles publiés sur des sites "sérieux" ! 

Le visage de Laurent Romejko détecté dans un célèbre tableau du XIXe siècle

On en avait déjà parlé à propos d'une plainte du resto du coeur contre les enfoirés et leurs chansons pourries, arguant que les pauvres avaient aussi le droit de ne pas écouter de la merde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2013)

*Irlande : contre la dépression, l'alcool au volant*

_Pour lutter contre la solitude, un élu irlandais propose de créer un permis spécial permettant aux ruraux isolés de conduire même après avoir bu._


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2013)

Putain ça aurait pu être un article du bilboquet magazine !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Irlande : contre la dépression, l'alcool au volant*
> 
> _Pour lutter contre la solitude, un élu irlandais propose de créer un permis spécial permettant aux ruraux isolés de conduire même après avoir bu._



zzze zzon  Zont qu'a se me  met  mettre à  le l'eau fe fefe ferrugineuse  hein !


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Irlande : contre la dépression, l'alcool au volant*
> 
> _Pour lutter contre la solitude, un élu irlandais propose de créer un permis spécial permettant aux ruraux isolés de conduire même après avoir bu._



Je peux vous dire que par chez moi ça lutte sévèrement contre la dépression, normal chez moi c'est aussi une île... 

[Édit] S'il y a permis spécial, il y a épreuve et exam. pour conduire bourré ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> S'il y a permis spécial, il y a épreuve et exam. pour conduire bourré ?



Oui, l'épreuve consiste, sur une piste spéciale de 800 m de large bordée par deux fossés, en partant du milieu de la piste, à franchir 50m sans se foutre dans un des deux fossés qui sont chacun à peine à 400 m à droite et à gauche du conducteur ! C'est vac'ment dur, ça va écrêmer, il n'y en aura pas beaucoup qui parviendront à l'avoir, ce permis spécial !


----------



## flotow (31 Janvier 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je peux vous dire que par chez moi ça lutte sévèrement contre la dépression, normal chez moi c'est aussi une île...
> 
> [Édit] S'il y a permis spécial, il y a épreuve et exam. pour conduire bourré ?


D'ailleurs, personne ne l'a trouvé dans "MQSTPL ?"


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> D'ailleurs, personne ne l'a trouvé dans "MQSTPL ?"


Normal, il n'est jamais rien passé là... C'est une île....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, l'épreuve consiste, sur une piste spéciale de 800 m de large bordée par deux fossés, en partant du milieu de la piste, à franchir 50m sans se foutre dans un des deux fossés qui sont chacun à peine à 400 m à droite et à gauche du conducteur ! C'est vac'ment dur, ça va écrêmer, il n'y en aura pas beaucoup qui parviendront à l'avoir, ce permis spécial !



Il y a même une application iPhone qui permet de savoir si on est bourré : Drunk.


----------



## Fìx (2 Février 2013)

Zimbabwe : 217 dollars en caisses :afraid:


----------



## Le docteur (2 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, l'épreuve consiste, sur une piste spéciale de 800 m de large bordée par deux fossés, en partant du milieu de la piste, à franchir 50m sans se foutre dans un des deux fossés qui sont chacun à peine à 400 m à droite et à gauche du conducteur ! C'est vac'ment dur, ça va écrêmer, il n'y en aura pas beaucoup qui parviendront à l'avoir, ce permis spécial !



Tout dépend s'il y a validation de la faute si le gars accélère comme un fou sur la droite ou la gauche et qu'il se colle dans le fossé avant que l'examinateur ait eu le temps de faire un geste. C'est technique ...


----------



## Fìx (2 Février 2013)

Sigourney Weaver portait sa robe&#8230; à l'envers
















Comme quoi la couleur des cheveux, ça explique pas tout&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (2 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a même une application iPhone qui permet de savoir si on est bourré : Drunk.



 S... Si ... Chiri ... tu peux m'dire si je suis plein ???
 Putain,  Paul, t'es qu'une merde de poivrot, va cuver ta vinasse dans le fossé et cesse de maltraiter mon oscilloscope. Je te rappelle que l'iPhone 5N (N pour nez) est doté de capteur d'odeurs  si tu me vomis dessus je fous ton numéro d'iTunes Store sur Warez.com...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Irlande : contre la dépression, l'alcool au volant*
> 
> _Pour lutter contre la solitude, un élu irlandais propose de créer un permis spécial permettant aux ruraux isolés de conduire même après avoir bu._



Remarque bien, que c'est ça ou les laisser conduire sous antidépresseur et anxiolytiques...


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Sigourney Weaver portait sa robe à l'envers
> Comme quoi la couleur des cheveux, ça explique pas tout :rateau: :rateau:



300 dollars pour une robe pas très belle


----------



## Fìx (2 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> 300 dollars pour une robe pas très belle



Bah à l'envers, c'est sûr, c'est très moche :rateau: Pour le prix, c'est beaucoup plus 300$ ! 

Et c'est vrai qu'à c'prix là ils pourraient filer le mode d'emploi aussi !


----------



## patlek (2 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Et c'est vrai qu'à c'prix là ils pourraient filer le mode d'emploi aussi !




Mais c'est volontaire... elle s' est mise au rap






Yo !! Yo!!!

Je suis la meufeu qui méheu sa robeu a l' envereu!!

yo yo 

kiffeu mon beateu!!

YO!


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Yo !! Yo!!!
> 
> Je suis la meufeu qui méheu sa robeu a l' envereu!!
> 
> ...



Putain tu le fais super bien !! 
On dirait mon père quand il imite les djeun's des cités :rateau: :love:


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> beaucoup plus 300$[/URL] !



Je me disais aussi... j'avais lu 295...


bloqué à 4000


----------



## patlek (2 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain tu le fais super bien !!
> On dirait mon père quand il imite les djeun's des cités :rateau: :love:



YO!

Jeu le prend dans uneu battle quad-eu ileu veux!!!


----------



## Le docteur (2 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah à l'envers, c'est sûr, c'est très moche :rateau: Pour le prix, c'est beaucoup plus 300$ !
> 
> Et c'est vrai qu'à c'prix là ils pourraient filer le mode d'emploi aussi !



A ce prix-là, ils pourraient lui mettre ...


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2013)

Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de fil


----------



## Le docteur (3 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de fil



[YOUTUBE]0LlW8vGHSfs[/YOUTUBE]
A ce propos, c'est après coup qu'on réalise qu'on s'est fait baiser, finalement.
C'est ce qui m'arrive avec le passage du "mariage pour tous".
Tant que c'était en suspens, j'atermoyais un peu, parce qu'effectivement on a envie de se dire : bon ! ben tant mieux pour les homos, depuis le temps qu'ils n'ont aucun droit ! Et puis après tout, ils ont bien le droit de faire comme tout le monde aussi. 
Mais bon...
Au final, décidément, c'est un peu comme si on me disait : le choléra pour tous. Le PS a magnifiquement bien joué comme d'hab : il nous a pondu une belle loi rétrograde qui se présente comme une loi progressiste. Ca fait un lobby de moins pour demander une vraie alternative au mariage. Maintenant, c'est mariage pour tous !!!!, effectivement.
On va continuer à se livrer aux familles, aux belles familles et à leur fantasmes au lieu de faire son contrat tranquille dans son coin comme on veut et sans être emmerdés. 
On est pas là d'être débarassé de cette vacherie, qui plus est de plus en plus faux-derche, dans une société où on passe son temps à divorcer et à se remarier en blanc.
En pendant tous ces mois on vire tranquillement et le changement, c'est toujours pour après-demain avec des excuses bidon du genre : ah bah oui, mais là c'est en route, alors c'est trop compliqué... On verra plus tard.
Ils nous ont fait le coup dans l'Education nationale l'an dernier (genre : on va pas tout recalculer, soyez sympa avec nos braves administratifs  la moitié de l'effectif, rappelons-le), vous pouvez bien prendre sur vous un an. Et là ils persistent à rester sur les rails du gouvernement précédent et osent nous reservir la même excuse (et les syndicalistes ont l'air de la croire)...


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2013)

Allo, l'Amérique, le pays des libertés ?


----------



## Berthold (3 Février 2013)

Ça a surtout toujours été le pays du marché, et pourquoi pas, du n'importe quoi pour favoriser les gros sous chez les gros riches !


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> bla bla bla



Tu ne désarmes jamais ?
C'est beau. 

Mais pour moi c'est gavant. :mouais:


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]0LlW8vGHSfs[/YOUTUBE]
> A ce propos, c'est après coup qu'on réalise qu'on s'est fait baiser, finalement.
> C'est ce qui m'arrive avec le passage du "mariage pour tous".
> Tant que c'était en suspens, j'atermoyais un peu, parce qu'effectivement on a envie de se dire : bon ! ben tant mieux pour les homos, depuis le temps qu'ils n'ont aucun droit ! Et puis après tout, ils ont bien le droit de faire comme tout le monde aussi.
> ...




Tu es tellement confus qu'on aurait envie de t'aider, mais parfois, c'est simplement pénible de lire tes diatribes.

Cordialement.


----------



## Dead head (4 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]0LlW8vGHSfs[/YOUTUBE]
> A ce propos, c'est après coup qu'on réalise qu'on s'est fait baiser, finalement.
> C'est ce qui m'arrive avec le passage du "mariage pour tous".
> Tant que c'était en suspens, j'atermoyais un peu, parce qu'effectivement on a envie de se dire : bon ! ben tant mieux pour les homos, depuis le temps qu'ils n'ont aucun droit ! Et puis après tout, ils ont bien le droit de faire comme tout le monde aussi.
> ...


Que c'est confus ! Illisible !


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2013)

=> Le port du pantalon autorisé pour les femmes à Paris


Et voilà !! Ça nous pendait au nez !! 

Nan mais sans déconner, on leur cède tout à celles là !!


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]0LlW8vGHSfs[/YOUTUBE]
> A ce propos, c'est après coup qu'on réalise qu'on s'est fait baiser, finalement.



Je n'ai rien compris. tu es pour ou contre au final ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai rien compris. tu es pour ou contre au final ?



Suis un peu, quoi ! il est contre "le mariage", mais pour le "pour tous" ! son idée, pour rétablir l'égalité entre homos et hétéros, c'était d'interdire le mariage, d'ailleurs le ministre du budget avait la même idée que lui, rends toi compte, tous ces couples non imposables éclatés en deux célibataires matraquables fiscalement


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2013)

Non, justement, je ne me rends pas bien compte. En plus, je n&#8217;en ai un peu rien à battre. Même si je trouve que le gouvernement fait connerie sur connerie, on  a voté pour eu, tant pis pour notre gueule. Tant mieux pour ceux que ça rend heureux.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Non, justement, je ne me rends pas bien compte. En plus, je nen ai un peu rien à battre. Même si je trouve que le gouvernement fait connerie sur connerie, on  a voté pour eu, tant pis pour notre gueule. Tant mieux pour ceux que ça rend heureux.



Ah bah c'était bien utile d'intervenir pour dire ça


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> A ce propos, c'est après coup qu'on réalise qu'on s'est fait baiser, finalement.



Mon bon docteur, si la pensée positive était une maladie, tu porterais ô combien magnifiquement ton pseudo !
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## flotow (4 Février 2013)

Et hop, 100 ans !

(note, c'est la date de la reconstruction)


----------



## Le docteur (4 Février 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tu es tellement confus qu'on aurait envie de t'aider, mais parfois, c'est simplement pénible de lire tes diatribes.
> 
> Cordialement.



C'est pas que je suis confus, c'est que tu ne me suis pas. Et ce ne sont pas des diatribes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------




Dead head a dit:


> Que c'est confus ! Illisible !


Apparemment, Yvos fait école. Ce n'est pas confus, c'est complexe... un tout petit peu...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai rien compris. tu es pour ou contre au final ?


Merci de me demander, ça me permet de résumer :  je suis pour l'égalité des droits pour les homosexuels, mais contre l'obligation de passer par le mariage pour les obtenir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Suis un peu, quoi ! il est contre "le mariage", mais pour le "pour tous" ! son idée, pour rétablir l'égalité entre homos et hétéros, c'était d'interdire le mariage, d'ailleurs le ministre du budget avait la même idée que lui, rends toi compte, tous ces couples non imposables éclatés en deux célibataires matraquables fiscalement



Ca c'est vachard. Mais effectivement, si le ministre du budget prenait mes "diatribes" pour une demande populaire, il le prendrait sans doute dans ce sens. Moi je demande tout l'inverse, et ça, ça lui coûterait bonbon, effectivement, au budget. Raison de plus pour qu'ils n'y pensent même pas.

Je ne veux pas interdire la mariage, mais permettre aux couples non mariés d'être des couples reconnus comme tels, sans passer par le mariage et de pouvoir décider comment ils veulent l'être. Tu sais ce que c'est de se faire traiter de "concubin" à longueur de temps, voire de "divorcé" si tu t'es fait avoir une fois et que tu ne veux pas y retourner ? 

Je suis le seul que ça choque qu'on utilise une institution surannée, qui sent bon le curé et la vieille bigote pour jouer au progrès social ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Tant mieux pour ceux que ça rend heureux.


C'est la seule chose qui me console ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Mon bon docteur, si la pensée positive était une maladie, tu porterais ô combien magnifiquement ton pseudo !
> Hé, hé, hé.



Dépend ce que t'appelle la "pensée positive". 

Je suis pour le positif, à fond (plutôt pour l'affirmatif, si je peux nuancer, ce qui est difficile quand on "positive"). 

Par contre, si c'est le terrorisme du positif (avec coaches, "développement personnels, voire Spinoza revisité par des perroquets de la "joie"), là ça me les brise menus...

C'est pas le positif, le bonheur, la joie, l'espoir, etc, qui m'emmerde, c'est ceux qui en parlent la trouille ou la haine au ventre...


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dépend ce que t'appelle la "pensée positive".



Ne pas voir systématiquement la bouteille à moitié vide comme si c'était un _à priori systémique_ - ni les autres comme des adversaires - impressions que me laissent parfois tes posts, et de plus en plus - une impression comme ça - comme si tu étais plutôt "la rage pour tous".


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Merci de me demander, ça me permet de résumer :  je suis pour l'égalité des droits pour les homosexuels, mais contre l'obligation de passer par le mariage pour les obtenir.


Ca va plus vite et c'est plus clair comme ça nan ? Comme aurait pu dire Audiard, _c'est curieux chez le docteur, ce besoin de faire des phrases_ 


Le docteur a dit:


> Tu sais ce que c'est de se faire traiter de "concubin" à longueur de temps ?


Faudra que tu m'expliques en quoi la suppression du mariage entrainera celle du concubinage. J'aurai tendance à croire que ça va plutôt le généraliser . Et du temps de mon non mariage je n'ai jamais été traité de concubin, ni de divorcé depuis qu'elle est partie.


Le docteur a dit:


> Je suis le seul que ça choque qu'on utilise une institution surannée, qui sent bon le curé et la vieille bigote pour jouer au progrès social ???


Choquer, non. Parce que c'est quand même le moyen le plus simple d'être certain que les droits seront les mêmes, alors qu'en créant une union civile ou un PACS élargi, tu peux être sur qu'il y aurait eu des failles, et des avocats pour les exploiter.
Quant à supprimer le mariage, not' président avait peut-être sous-estimé l'ampleur de la réaction à son projet d'élargissement dudit, mais il n'est pas non plus complètement idiot


----------



## jugnin (5 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce n'est pas confus, c'est complexe...



Excatement ! Cest aussi ce que je disais à mes prof de fac, quand ils me mettaient des taules.


----------



## Dead head (5 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> ()Je ne veux pas interdire la mariage, mais permettre aux couples non mariés d'être des couples reconnus comme tels, sans passer par le mariage et de pouvoir décider comment ils veulent l'être. (...)


C'est le cas, me semble-t-il : les couples peuvent être reconnus en dehors du mariage puisqu'ils peuvent choisir le PACS ou le concubinage (lequel a un statut juridique depuis 1999). L'ouverture du mariage aux homos, sans rien enlever aux hétéros de leur pouvoir de décider comment ils veulent être reconnus comme couple, renforcera pour eux _le pouvoir de décider comment ils veulent l'être._

Donc, aucun couple n'est aujourd'hui obligé de se marier pour être reconnu. Que l'on soit contre le mariage, je le conçois fort bien, personne n'est d'ailleurs obligé de se marier, mais le sujet aujourd'hui c'est l'égalité des droits.


----------



## ergu (5 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu sais ce que c'est de se faire traiter de "concubin" à longueur de temps



Moi non, mais peut-être que Raul Castro, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne veux pas interdire la mariage, mais permettre aux couples non mariés d'être des couples reconnus comme tels, sans passer par le mariage et de pouvoir décider comment ils veulent l'être. Tu sais ce que c'est de se faire traiter de "concubin" à longueur de temps, voire de "divorcé" si tu t'es fait avoir une fois et que tu ne veux pas y retourner ?



Au fonds à quoi sert le _"Pacte civil de solidarité"_ (*Pacs*), si ne n'est à combler ce qui peut l'être, reste que pour la majorité des gens le mot concubin est de rigueur.

http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/N144.xhtml


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

ça les enflamme moins que vous, apparemment


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Au fonds à quoi sert le _"Pacte civil de solidarité"_ (*Pacs*), si ne n'est à combler ce qui peut l'être, reste que pour la majorité des gens le mot concubin est de rigueur.
> 
> http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/N144.xhtml



C'est pourtant simple, le PACS n'est qu'un contrat. 

Le mariage est une institution est un contrat. 

Si tu fais évoluer le PACS en mariage, la distinction n'a plus aucun intérêt.

Surtout que le PACS c'est un carton ... pour les hétérosexuels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Et il y a très grande distinction avec le concubinage. Si PACS et mariage ont eu tendance à converger (notamment avec l'obligation de fidélité), le concubinage lui reste très différent.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Le mariage est une institution est un contrat.



Fais-nous rire, j'en connais au moins 2 sortes, la mise en commun des biens et la séparation...

De tous temps le mariage a été un contrat, l'institution c'est pour les curetons


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Fais-nous rire, j'en connais au moins 2 sortes, la mise en commun des biens et la séparation...
> 
> De tous temps le mariage a été un contrat, l'institution c'est pour les curetons



+1, dans le mariage civil, la phase la plus importante, c'est celle ou tu signe et ou on te remet un livret de famille, le reste, c'est pour la galerie ! La principale différence entre mariage et concubinage (simple, hein, même pas "concubinage notoire"), c'est que pour se marier, il n'est pas indispensable de s'aimer, on peut aussi faire sans !


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2013)

je suis très étonné que personne a droite n'ai parlé de mariage blanc gay


----------



## Le docteur (5 Février 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ne pas voir systématiquement la bouteille à moitié vide comme si c'était un _à priori systémique_ - ni les autres comme des adversaires - impressions que me laissent parfois tes posts, et de plus en plus - une impression comme ça - comme si tu étais plutôt "la rage pour tous".



C'est le système qui me révolte. Maintenant les gens je peux les comprendre... Mais j'avoue que parfois ils m'énervent

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------




Dead head a dit:


> C'est le cas, me semble-t-il : les couples peuvent être reconnus en dehors du mariage puisqu'ils peuvent choisir le PACS ou le concubinage (lequel a un statut juridique depuis 1999). L'ouverture du mariage aux homos, sans rien enlever aux hétéros de leur pouvoir de décider comment ils veulent être reconnus comme couple, renforcera pour eux _le pouvoir de décider comment ils veulent l'être._
> 
> Donc, aucun couple n'est aujourd'hui obligé de se marier pour être reconnu. Que l'on soit contre le mariage, je le conçois fort bien, personne n'est d'ailleurs obligé de se marier, mais le sujet aujourd'hui c'est l'égalité des droits.



Tu n'as pas l'impression que le PACS ouvre un tout petit peu moins de droits que le mariage ? Ou mes potes homos me mentent, où la succession devient un vrai casse-tête, en cas de PACS...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple, le PACS n'est qu'un contrat.
> 
> Le mariage est une institution est un contrat.
> 
> ...



Le PACS a été un carton dans l'Education Nationale pour les mutations. Quand on voit une promo de stagiaires pacsés à 90% ça commence à faire bizarre. Surtout si la proportion de couples homosexuels est étrangement élevée. Mais tout le monde le sait : c'est rien que des pédés et des goudous, les profs... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Fais-nous rire, j'en connais au moins 2 sortes, la mise en commun des biens et la séparation...
> 
> De tous temps le mariage a été un contrat, l'institution c'est pour les curetons



Ouf ! Je commençais à avoir peur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> +1, dans le mariage civil, la phase la plus importante, c'est celle ou tu signe et ou on te remet un livret de famille, le reste, c'est pour la galerie ! La principale différence entre mariage et concubinage (simple, hein, même pas "concubinage notoire"), c'est que pour se marier, il n'est pas indispensable de s'aimer, on peut aussi faire sans !


Joli !


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Fais-nous rire, j'en connais au moins 2 sortes, la mise en commun des biens et la séparation...
> 
> De tous temps le mariage a été un contrat, l'institution c'est pour les curetons



Tu as strictement rien compris. 

De même pour Pascal 7.

Le mariage est bien une institution et un contrat, et au lieu de balancer des conneries, vous avez cas lire de la doctrine je sais pas moi. C'est un débat extrêmement à la mode la question c'est est ce que le mariage est plus un contrat que une institution. En aucun cas le mariage n'est qu'un contrat. 

Et de tous temps, en tout cas au début, le mariage était plus assimilable à une situation de fait, il n'y avait pas même d'acte juridique (pour le mariage). Le concubinage au début c'était également une situation de fait mais entre personne de classe sociale différente (donc ils ne pouvaient pas se marier). 

Mais pour savoir ça, et au lieu de balancer des conneries, il faut s'être renseigné un minimum. 

Enfin bref, tu n'as même pas chercher à comprendre ce que j'ai dis. Je vois même pas pourquoi je réponds.

S'aimer n'est pas une condition pour se marier. Mais encore une fois, il faut savoir de quoi on parle. 

Et si votre connaissance du code civil est égale à votre connaissance en histoire des personnes et de la famille, on est dans la merde.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as strictement rien compris.





JustTheWay a dit:


> De même pour Pascal 7.



Pov' garçon :rateau:



JustTheWay a dit:


> Le mariage est bien une institution et un contrat,



Une institution pour l'église et la société catho, un contrat à la mairie (pour divorcer faut un juge)



JustTheWay a dit:


> et au lieu de balancer des conneries,



Merci de rester poli



JustTheWay a dit:


> vous avez cas lire de la doctrine je sais pas moi.



Toi écris mieux le français que ça que je le comprends pas 



JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est un débat extrêmement à la mode la question c'est est ce que le mariage est plus un contrat que une institution. En aucun cas le mariage n'est qu'un contrat.



 Là tu t'embrouilles les crayons, on commence à ne plus suivre.



JustTheWay a dit:


> Et de tous temps, en tout cas au début, le mariage était plus assimilable à une situation de fait, il n'y avait pas même d'acte juridique (pour le mariage). Le concubinage au début c'était également une situation de fait mais entre personne de classe sociale différente (donc ils ne pouvaient pas se marier).



Des références ? :sick:



JustTheWay a dit:


> Mais pour savoir ça, et au lieu de balancer des conneries, il faut s'être renseigné un minimum.



Toujours pas poli  



JustTheWay a dit:


> Enfin bref, tu n'as même pas chercher à comprendre ce que j'ai dis. Je vois même pas pourquoi je réponds.



Et bien voilà, tout est résumé... :sleep:


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2013)

Ok donc tu as un problème au niveau de la définition d'institution, au sens juridique. 

Maintenant je vois pourquoi tu me parles de séparation de bien. 

Il y a strictement rien de religieux dans ce que j'ai dis, d'ailleurs une société anonyme est également une institution même si il faut d'abord passer un contrat. 

Mais institution ne veut pas dire que toutes les règles sont impératives, mais que c'est encadré et que tu ne peux pas choisir dans le mariage la séparation des biens et retirer l'obligation de fidélité (par exemple hein). Tu as les droits et les devoirs, tu prends le tout quand tu signes, peu important le choix du régime de séparation des biens. 
Il n'y a pas de liberté contractuelle, à l'inverse dans le PACS il y a une liberté contractuelle. 

Pour les références tu peux étudier le droit romain.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pour les références tu peux étudier le droit romain.



J'en suis resté aux grecs... :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'en suis resté aux grecs... :rateau:



Ils sont intéressant pour le droit des affaires eux (surtout avec les métèques), dommage.

Enfin je préfère de loin l'histoire du droit des affaires que l'histoire des personnes et de la famille. 

Et heureusement pour moi le droit romain ne s'occupait pas ou peu du commerce. Bon il y a eu le contrat-vente et un type de société (un genre de société en commandite simple qui prélevait les impôts et qui faisait office de service public) avant l'empire mais c'est quasiment tout. Enfin tout ce qu'on a.


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2013)

les uns a dit:
			
		

> bla bla, wikiblabla



je resterai poli : :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as strictement rien compris.
> 
> De même pour Pascal 7



Moi, je crois que c'est toi, qui ne comprend pas, d'ailleurs, en général, tu semble ne jamais comprendre grand-chose, tu lis plein de trucs, et tu les re-balance comme ça, sans en comprendre le fond !

Au départ, le mariage est une institution religieuse, c'est vrai, mais qu'est-il devenu aujourd'hui ? Un simple contrat qu'on peut même résilier avant échéance (ça s'appelle un divorce), le but de la législation, c'est de bien contrôler la citoyen lambda, pour qu'il reste bien sur les rails du conformisme, et pour ça, on supprime plein d'avantage à ceux qui veulent rester hors norme, du célibataire de base, jusqu'aux couples homo, en passant par tous les intermédiaires entre ces deux extrêmes.

lorsqu'un couple se forme hors mariage, c'est par amour, même s'il ne s'agit pas d'un amour éternel, mais lorsqu'un couple se marie, ça peut aussi être un simple arrangement financiuer entre deux familles : "je vous échange le prestige de votre nom contre une partie de notre fortune familiale". Elle est où, l'institution, dans ces mariages là ? 

Ah, et puis, c'est "Pascal 77", pas "Pascal 7" ! :hein:


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2013)

Le chameau offert à Hollande serait un chameau volé !


 :love:


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je crois que c'est toi, qui ne comprend pas, d'ailleurs, en général, tu semble ne jamais comprendre grand-chose, tu lis plein de trucs, et tu les re-balance comme ça, sans en comprendre le fond !
> 
> Au départ, le mariage est une institution religieuse, c'est vrai, mais qu'est-il devenu aujourd'hui ? Un simple contrat qu'on peut même résilier avant échéance (ça s'appelle un divorce), le but de la législation, c'est de bien contrôler la citoyen lambda, pour qu'il reste bien sur les rails du conformisme, et pour ça, on supprime plein d'avantage à ceux qui veulent rester hors norme, du célibataire de base, jusqu'aux couples homo, en passant par tous les intermédiaires entre ces deux extrêmes.
> 
> ...



Bon ok il m'arrive de dire des conneries, volontairement ou pas d'ailleurs. Mais je lis quand même vos posts, et je réfléchis un minimum. Je viens d'expliquer que le terme institution au sens juridique n'a strictement rien à voir avec la religion. Donc même si dans l'ancien droit français tu as raison, il n'y a toujours aucun rapport sur le fait que le mariage est une institution ET un contrat, peu importante que l'on puisse divorcer. Je suis pas contre ce que tu dis, d'ailleurs. Tu penses peut être que quand je disais que le mariage est un contrat et une institution, je voulais dire institution religieuse, mais non je te rassure, c'est pas du tout ce que je disais 

Tu peux même dire que le mariage c'est fait pour réguler la baise, les gosses et l'économie, c'est pas du tout gênant c'est même l'objectif du mariage et du PACS. Mais avec des grosses différences de régime.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4_K09U3PGkw[/YOUTUBE]
Bon, en même temps, j'ai pas besoin qu'on me l'explique "scientifiquement". Heureusement que j'étais pas en train de manger quand j'ai entendu le sieur Guaino, sinon vous étiez débarrassés de moi par étouffement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

Sinon, le concubinage, à la base, c'est de l'épouse de seconde zone...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> J'en suis resté aux grecs... :rateau:




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------

Le problème, c'est que le terme d'institution n'a pas seulement un sens juridique.

Juste pour la bonne bouche


			
				Robert a dit:
			
		

> (XIIIe). Rare. Action d'instituer, d'établir pour la première fois (qqch.) &#10137; *Érection*, établissement, fondation.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------

Les Athéniens, y' a un truc que j'aimais bien, dans leurs lois, c'est qu'ils pétaient la gueule des gros cons procéduriers... (grosse amende et interdiction de poursuivre à nouveau quelqu'un pour le même motif pendant cinq ans, ce qui les mettait à la merci de ceux qui auraient pu vouloir en profiter, histoire de les apprendre à vivre). On devrait s'en inspirer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------

Bon, en même temps, Socrate, ça ne l'a pas aidé, parce qu'il était vraiment trop désagréable avec les us et coutumes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bon ok il m'arrive de dire des conneries, volontairement ou pas d'ailleurs. Mais je lis quand même vos posts, et je réfléchis un minimum. Je viens d'expliquer que le terme institution au sens juridique n'a strictement rien à voir avec la religion. Donc même si dans l'ancien droit français tu as raison, il n'y a toujours aucun rapport sur le fait que le mariage est une institution ET un contrat, peu importante que l'on puisse divorcer. Je suis pas contre ce que tu dis, d'ailleurs. Tu penses peut être que quand je disais que le mariage est un contrat et une institution, je voulais dire institution religieuse, mais non je te rassure, c'est pas du tout ce que je disais
> 
> Tu peux même dire que le mariage c'est fait pour réguler la baise, les gosses et l'économie, c'est pas du tout gênant c'est même l'objectif du mariage et du PACS. Mais avec des grosses différences de régime.



Ce que tu n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est le sens du mot "institution", il n'a jamais été question du sens juridique, mais du sens social du terme, le sens juridique dépend de la loi, or précisément, cette loi a pour objet le "formatage" social des citoyens, et ce que pensent le Docteur et quelques autres (avec certes quelques nuances, mais guère sur le fond), c'est que les textes en question devrait être abrogés, le mariage civil supprimé (pour lui), ou l'égalité des droits entre mariés (quels que soient les sexes respectifs des époux) simples concubins et célibataires instaurée, selon d'autres (dont moi). Selon nous, ça n'est pas à l'état de décider de nos choix de vie, le code civil auquel tu semble tant tenir, date de Napoléon (1er), et même si ici ou là il a été un chouilla modernisé, il serait plus que temps de le refondre entièrement, afin de remettre l'individu au centre de la société (dans sa version actuelle, l'individu n'est qu'en marge, seul le patrimoine a de l'importance, ce qui fait un peu tache, dans "la patrie des droits de l'homme", je trouve ).


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> la patrie des droits de l'homme



va falloir s'habituer à ne plus employer d'expressions de ce type, trop sexistes.

La patrie des droits des créatures humaines, par exemple, ça a une autre gueule, non ?


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> va falloir s'habituer à ne plus employer d'expressions de ce type, trop sexistes.
> 
> La partrie de droits des créatures humaines, par exemple, ça a une autre gueule, non ?



La journée de de la femme, est un truc également discriminatoire pour tous les autres, je verais bien la journée des sexes à la place.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> va falloir s'habituer à ne plus employer d'expressions de ce type, trop sexistes.
> 
> La patrie des droits des créatures humaines, par exemple, ça a une autre gueule, non ?



L'homme est le nom commun d'une espèce de mammifères (dont le nom "savant" est "homo sapiens sapiens"), dont le nom des mâles est homonyme de celui de l'espèce, mais dans "patrie des droits de l'homme, c'est bien de l'espèce qu'il s'agit, pas du mâle d'icelle !


----------



## wip (6 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'homme est le nom commun d'une espèce de mammifères (dont le nom "savant" est "homo sapiens sapiens"), dont le nom des mâles est homonyme de celui de l'espèce, mais dans "patrie des droits de l'homme, c'est bien de l'espèce qu'il s'agit, pas du mâle d'icelle !


 Nooon sérieux ??


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2013)

Article 16
1. A partir de l'âge nubile, l'homme et la femme, sans aucune restriction quant à la race, la nationalité ou la religion, ont le droit de se marier et de fonder une famille. Ils ont des droits égaux au regard du mariage, durant le mariage et lors de sa dissolution. 
2. Le mariage ne peut être conclu qu'avec le libre et plein consentement des futurs époux. 
3. La famille est l'élément naturel et fondamental de la société et a droit à la protection de la société et de l'Etat.

Extrait de la Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme.

Déclaration élaborée par des "curetons" comme René Cassin.


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Article 16


Oui. Et ?


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui. Et ?



Et ?

Ben un peu d'actu culturelle de Suisse


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2013)

Putain ça vole toujours aussi haut dans la droite dure... après comparaison du "mariage pour tous" avec la pédophilie, la zoophilie (pour les plus barrés on est d'accord) et j'en passe, l'avocat fétiche de la célèbre émission de Julien Courbet, maintenant élu, compare les salles de shoot à des salles de viols, de crimes et de vols. Ça me désespère de voir qu'ils en sont encore là, comment peut-on tenir des propos aussi rétrogrades et ignorer à ce point l'intérêt de ces méthodes... affligeant.
Je me rassure en me disant que c'est juste pour aller dans le sens de son électorat.

Collard propose des «salles de viol, de crime et de vol»


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me rassure en me disant que c'est juste pour aller dans le sens de son électorat.


Parce ce que tu trouves ça rassurant ? :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Parce ce que tu trouves ça rassurant ? :afraid:



Oui  :rateau:
Pour séduire le FN, faut sortir du lourd, il le sait, j'ose espérer donc qu'il ne le pense pas vraiment et qu'il dit ça juste pour conserver ses électeurs. Ça me rassurait de me dire qu'un mec "intelligent" et "cultivé" ne puisse pas sortir des énormités pareilles sans être intéressé, mais bon... ça se trouve il le pense vraiment :hein:

Après, Wauquiez et cie diraient la même chose, l'ont déjà dit d'ailleurs.


----------



## aCLR (6 Février 2013)

Après la licence IV, la licence flash


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui  :rateau:
> Pour séduire le FN, faut sortir du lourd, il le sait, j'ose espérer donc qu'il ne le pense pas vraiment et qu'il dit ça juste pour conserver ses électeurs. Ça me rassurait de me dire qu'un mec "intelligent" et "cultivé" ne puisse pas sortir des énormités pareilles sans être intéressé, mais bon... ça se trouve il le pense vraiment :hein:
> 
> Après, Wauquiez et cie diraient la même chose, l'ont déjà dit d'ailleurs.



Enfin on s'en cogne qu'il le pense ou pas, le problème c'est d'avoir des propos comme ça.
Après on s'étonne que 40% des sympathisants UMP  sont d'accord avec le FN ... 
On s'étonne aussi de voir le PC faire office d'une meilleure opposition que l'UMP. Et vu le temps de parole au parlement c'est un exploit totalement sous médiatisé, et je sais pas comment dire, mais c'est juste dégoutant, éc&#339;urant d'avoir une droite comme ça, des représentants comme ça, et le pire reste à venir vu les lignes directrices proposées lors du vote du président de l'UMP .... 

Je suis totalement pour un renouveau des "personnalités" à droite


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2013)

Pendant ce temps là, Guaino nous explique que le mariage, une institution vieille de 200 000 ans (si si), sera dénaturée par le mariage pour tous :rateau: 

[YOUTUBE]4_K09U3PGkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Pendant ce temps là, Guaino nous explique que le mariage, une institution vieille de 200 000 ans (si si), sera dénaturée par le mariage pour tous :rateau:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4_K09U3PGkw[/YOUTUBE]



Déjà posté


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2013)

P'tain, le Figaro c'est plus c'que c'était :

Le (gros) titre :
*    Un trésor napoléonien retrouvé dans une université écossaise
* 

Le chapeau de l'article :
_Une employée de luniversité d'Aberdeen a découvert des chaussons ayant appartenu à la sur préférée de Napoléon Bonaparte.
_


Ca c'est du trésor et de l'info, ou je n'm'y connais pas.


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Collard propose des «salles de viol, de crime et de vol»



résumé facile et clairement de mauvaise foi du sens des mots dudit Collard. Ça m'étonne de toi, d'adhérer à cette imposture journalistique. 





Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, le Figaro c'est plus c'que c'était :
> 
> Le (gros) titre :
> *    Un trésor napoléonien retrouvé dans une université écossaise
> ...



Même remarque. 
Pas certain que le Figaro soit vraiment en cause. (Pas de lien ?? ) Article paru sur le blog étudiant du Figaro, écrit par un étudiant de l'INSEEC (école de management, _*communication*_ .......)
Avec de tels rédacteurs, c'est l'info de demain qui ne sera plus ce qu'elle était. 
Pour le reste, entièrement d'accord avec ta conclusion


----------



## Le docteur (7 Février 2013)

wip a dit:


> Nooon sérieux ??



Ben oui, mais y'en a qu'on du mal à comprendre.
Mais quand on pense que la quasi-totalité des élèves me reprend quand j'écris "l'homme" sans majuscule parce que "il faut mettre une majuscule pour faire la différence avec l'homme, masculin"...
C'est comme les trucs sur le modèle du motivé-e-s dans les tracts de SUD, c'est juste chiant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h28 ----------

Quand je dis que c'est le mariage qu'il faut supprimer, c'est de la provoc'. Ce que je réclame, c'est la possibilité de ne pas participer à cette farce et vivre en couple avec les mêmes droits.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h30 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Article 16
> 1. A partir de l'âge nubile, l'homme et la femme, sans aucune restriction quant à la race, la nationalité ou la religion, ont le droit de se marier et de fonder une famille. Ils ont des droits égaux au regard du mariage, durant le mariage et lors de sa dissolution.
> 2. Le mariage ne peut être conclu qu'avec le libre et plein consentement des futurs époux.
> 3. La famille est l'élément naturel et fondamental de la société et a droit à la protection de la société et de l'Etat.
> ...



J'avoue que cette partie de la Déclaration (que je considère comme un des rares textes collectifs digne de ce nom &#8212; de texte) fait effectivement très cureton, et ne me plaît guère (et les curetons, néanmoins, c'est comme tout, y'en a des biens, par ailleurs). La troisième partie (de ton article 16) est gerbatoire.
Ca me rappelle d'ailleurs que notre droit permet, si je m'abuse, aux filles de se marier plus tôt, avec l'autorisation des parents (traduire : forcée par les parents, le plus souvent). Si on veut du sexisme, on ferait mieux d'aller le chercher dans ce genre d'ajouts foireux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h36 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Et ?
> 
> Ben un peu d'actu culturelle de Suisse



C'est génial, ce truc !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Putain ça vole toujours aussi haut dans la droite dure... après comparaison du "mariage pour tous" avec la pédophilie, la zoophilie (pour les plus barrés on est d'accord) et j'en passe, l'avocat fétiche de la célèbre émission de Julien Courbet, maintenant élu, compare les salles de shoot à des salles de viols, de crimes et de vols. Ça me désespère de voir qu'ils en sont encore là, comment peut-on tenir des propos aussi rétrogrades et ignorer à ce point l'intérêt de ces méthodes... affligeant.
> Je me rassure en me disant que c'est juste pour aller dans le sens de son électorat.
> 
> Collard propose des «salles de viol, de crime et de vol»



Et des salles de snifff ??? 
Ah ! On me souffle que visiblement ça existe déjà ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h40 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Après on s'étonne que 40% des sympathisants UMP  sont d'accord avec le FN ..


Moi, ça ne m'étonne pas ...



JustTheWay a dit:


> Après on s'étonne que 40% des sympathisants UMP  sont d'accord avec le FN ..


Ca non plus, ça ne m'étonne pas, surtout si tu parles du Front de Gauche...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h45 ----------

Toujours dans le désintox d'Arte (les animations valent leur pesant de cacahuètes,  notez)
[YOUTUBE]hEMnEW3_Lns[/YOUTUBE]
Dans l'absolu, ce qu'ils disent sur les études concernant le rapport du port d'armes et des meurtres vaut d'ailleurs pour beaucoup d'études sociologiques, médicales etc.

De toute manière ... (si on pouvait le coller y compris sur les armes des chasseurs)


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce que je réclame, c'est la possibilité de ne pas participer à cette farce et vivre en couple avec les mêmes droits.



Et tu vois ça comment ?
Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, j'ai bien du mal à imaginer ce à quoi ta proposition ressemblerait.


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Et tu vois ça comment ?
> Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, j'ai bien du mal à imaginer ce à quoi ta proposition ressemblerait.



Le PAX non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Le PAX non ?



t'as raison, il lave plus blanc !   





Sinon, tu peux essayer le PACS


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> t'as raison, il lave plus blanc !


Surtout couplé avec un omo


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2013)

La femme sans tête l'a retrouvée...


----------



## Dead head (7 Février 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Et tu vois ça comment ?
> Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, j'ai bien du mal à imaginer ce à quoi ta proposition ressemblerait.


C'est ce que je lui ai déjà demandé (indirectement, certes, en parlant des différents statuts du couple &#8212; concubinage, PACS, mariage), mais sans réponse. 

On peut aussi lui demander ce que c'est qu'un _couple _selon lui, et aussi pourquoi réserver ces avantages aux couples&#8230; 

Sa pensée est tellement complexe que, tout confus que je suis, je ne parviens pas à la suivre&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La femme sans tête l'a retrouvée...



Y a plus qu'à retrouver la chatte de Mona Lisa maintenant


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a plus qu'à retrouver la chatte de Mona Lisa maintenant



C'est bon et je suis même pas un artiste


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a plus qu'à retrouver la chatte de Mona Lisa maintenant



Y'a une allégation (ici) qui prétend que la personne ayant posée pour La Joconde a aussi posé pour le Saint Jean-Baptiste. Et que cette personne est un homme, plus précisement l'amant de Léonardo&#8230;

C'est de circonstance


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2013)

Oui, le concombre masqué m'a dit ça ! 
Effectivement on reste dans l'actualité du coup


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2013)

Qui ?


----------



## Vin©ent (7 Février 2013)

Kate ?...


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Saint Jean-Baptiste



En tout cas le Saint Jean-Baptiste, il avait le doigt facile... P't être même un fisteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2013)

*Deux cliniques attaquées dans le nord du Nigeria *

_Neuf personnes ont été abattues dans des cliniques de Kano, où une campagne de lutte contre la polio vient de débuter. Selon certains religieux locaux, les vaccinations contre cette maladie nuisent à la santé et sont un complot de l'Occident._

C'est clair. La polio est un don du ciel.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2013)

© Le Figaro


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Deux cliniques attaquées dans le nord du Nigeria *
> 
> _Neuf personnes ont été abattues dans des cliniques de Kano, où une campagne de lutte contre la polio vient de débuter. Selon certains religieux locaux, les vaccinations contre cette maladie nuisent à la santé et sont un complot de l'Occident._
> 
> C'est clair. La polio est un don du ciel.



Il y a la meme chose au pakistan. 

http://lci.tf1.fr/monde/asie/pakistan-neuf-employes-d-une-campagne-anti-polio-tues-7736374.html

c' est les meme demeurés


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Février 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a la meme chose au pakistan.
> 
> http://lci.tf1.fr/monde/asie/pakistan-neuf-employes-d-une-campagne-anti-polio-tues-7736374.html
> 
> c' est les meme demeurés



Tu peux dire ça en lisant ça toi ????? 

J'ai pas du lire le même article, parce que vu le manque abyssal de fond, c'est impossible d'avoir un avis et encore moins de juger. 

Tu prouves en tout cas, qu'écouter/lire un responsable religieux ou un article sans fond, sans vérifier, sans preuve, sans explication, c'est dangereux.


----------



## patlek (9 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu peux dire ça en lisant ça toi ?????
> 
> J'ai pas du lire le même article, parce que vu le manque abyssal de fond, c'est impossible d'avoir un avis et encore moins de juger.
> 
> Tu prouves en tout cas, qu'écouter/lire un responsable religieux ou un article sans fond, sans vérifier, sans preuve, sans explication, c'est dangereux.



J' ai pas tout compris ton post.

Mais  "un article sans fond"; avc les talibans, on est toujours quaziment dans le basique primaire, pas vraiment sophistiqué (C' est pas des types qui font de la philosophie)

Sans vérifier: ce fait (les assassinats d'infirmières qui vaccinent contre la polio au nord pakistan) a été rapporté a de nombreuses reprises, par des sites qui n'ont rien de guignol.

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...56,d.d2k&fp=82db2583dc72de14&biw=1776&bih=928


Sans preuve: c' est rapporté par tout un tas d' organes de presses tout a fait crédibles, une preuve formelle, je n' en ai pas (je peux pas t' amener sous les yeux un taliban pakistanais qui aurait tué une infirmière (et encore, ceci serait il une "preuve"?, tu pourrais toujours arguer que ce type n' a tué personne, une preuve formelle est toujours pas simple a fournir. Ceci dit, le fazit que ce soit rapprté par divers organes de presse tout a fait sérieux, me suffit (Je ne vais pas prendre l'( avion pour aller au pakistan pour y chercher une "preuve")

Sans explication; si, c' est expliqué: c' est basé sur un fantasme "une campagne destinée a affaiblir les musulmans", et une rumeur ou un fait (J' ignore si c' est vrai, je ne connais pas la composition du vaccin contre la polio) : le vaccin "contiendrait du porc".


Quand a juger, j' ai toujours consideré les talibans comme étant des types pas trés fins.
Au delà meme de cette campagne d' assassinats visant les infirmiers et infirmières.


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2013)

Depuis le temps qu'on a plus que des doutes sur l'aspartam, pour les risques cancers je crois, on peut ajouter ça maintenant :

Une consommation régulière de sodas "light" doublerait le risque de diabète

Allez, y a plus qu'à passer au stevia, c'est une plante, c'est donc naturelle, même pouvoir sucrant que l'aspartam, utilisée depuis au moins 20 ans en Chine et interdite jusqu'à 2011 en France bizarrement.


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2013)

Colgate's ingenious advertising campaign


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Février 2013)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai pas tout compris ton post.
> 
> Mais  "un article sans fond"; avc les talibans, on est toujours quaziment dans le basique primaire, pas vraiment sophistiqué (C' est pas des types qui font de la philosophie)
> 
> ...



C'est le même article dans la presse française quasiment partout.

Cependant, moi je vois pas de preuve non plus comme quoi c'est infondé la remarque des responsables religieux. Alors je sais pas qui a raison/tort ni le pourquoi. 

Mais par le passé on a déjà eu des tests de médicament sur les populations pauvres. On peut comprendre la méfiance, sans pour autant tomber dans la paranoïa, et ne pas condamner les meurtres. C'est tout ce que je voulais dire, et c'est aussi ça que j'entendais par une manque d'analyse abyssal. Sans tomber dans la paranoïa je pense qu'il faut être prudent avec ce genre d'article c'est tout. Entre l'instrumentalisation religieuse, et les possibles dérives des laboratoires, c'est la population qui se retrouve dans une situation horrible. 

Et cela ne m'a pas empeché de penser exactement comme toi au début.


----------



## patlek (9 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est le même article dans la presse française quasiment partout.
> 
> Cependant, moi je vois pas de preuve non plus comme quoi c'est infondé la remarque des responsables religieux. Alors je sais pas qui a raison/tort ni le pourquoi.
> 
> ...



Surtout que les "responsables religieux de type taliban, ou boko haram, c' est réellement des lumières.

Le vaccin contre la polio, ce n' est pas une "nouveauté".

Quand a l' idée qu' il ne s' agirait pas de vaccins contre la polio, mais de test de subtances plus ou moins mystérieuses: ce serat hper simple, il suffirait de  prendre quelques échantillons (Pas ce qu'il y a de plus compliqué; surtout quand on en est au stade de l' assassinat d' infirmier et d' infirmières), et de les soumettre a analyse.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> voir ci-dessus



Se méfier sans tomber dans la paranoïa, d'accord.
Au nom de cela ne pas condamner les meurtres, pas d'accord.

Quant à savoir si la remarque des responsables religieux est infondée ou pas, vu la qualité de l'argument 'médicament à base de porc', l'accusation 'les etats-unis', et la solution approuvée 'le meurtre', j'opte personellement pour la première solution : on est vraiment dans une rhétorique islamiste de type 'sus aux croisés' plus que dans la défense d'une population soumise à des tests de laboratoire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2013)

À propos des attaques contre les campagnes de vaccination au Nigéria ou au Pakistan. 

La presse se fonde sur les dépêches d'agences pour relater l'événement dans sa dimension factuelle : il est normal qu'il y ait peu de différences à cet égard. La presse anglo-saxonne donne parfois des éléments supplémentaires : http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/09/w...accine-workers-are-killed-by-gunmen.html?_r=0 (et http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/19/world/asia/attackers-in-pakistan-kill-anti-polio-workers.html ou http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20779388 pour le compte-rendu des attaques survenues au Pakistan).

L'idée selon laquelle les vaccinations s'intègreraient à un complot anti-musulman de l'Occident est issue en partie de la révélation d'une fausse campagne de vaccination contre l'hépatite menée à l'initiative de la CIA à l'occasion de la traque de Ben Laden. Le but était de recueillir l'ADN des personnes habitant dans le bâtiment d'Abbottabad où étaient apparemment réfugiés Ben Laden et ses proches. Cependant, le Dr Heidi Larson, de la London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medecine, rappelle (premier article du NYT cité plus haut) qu'elle s'était déjà confrontée, il y a dix ans, à une rumeur de même nature relative à un complot de la CIA, au cours d'une campagne de vaccination dans le nord du Nigeria. Depuis les guerres d'Afghanistan et d'Irak, ces rumeurs sont récurrentes et ont été totalement intégrées par la rhétorique djihadiste anti-occidentale.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Se méfier sans tomber dans la paranoïa, d'accord.
> Au nom de cela ne pas condamner les meurtres, pas d'accord.
> 
> Quant à savoir si la remarque des responsables religieux est infondée ou pas, vu la qualité de l'argument 'médicament à base de porc', l'accusation 'les etats-unis', et la solution approuvée 'le meurtre', j'opte personellement pour la première solution : on est vraiment dans une rhétorique islamiste de type 'sus aux croisés' plus que dans la défense d'une population soumise à des tests de laboratoire.



J'ai du mal m'exprimer, parce que je voulais dire, en gros peu importe la raison, c'est pas une raison pour ne pas condamner les meurtres . 

La rhétorique islamiste est une chose, mais pour moi c'est qu'une mauvaise interprétation de ce qui a pu se passer ou pas d'ailleurs. Je parle pas d'une population en entier soumise à des tests, mais de la possibilité que dans les aides (je soutiens les aides hein) ou à coté des aides, il y a peut être pas que des gens bien intentionnés. En gros dans les deux cas, ceux qui se font d'un coté manipuler et d'un autre (surement une large minorité mais même) ceux qui servent de cobayes où même ceux qui ont peur de l'être, quoiqu'on en dise c'est la population qui est victime. 



> Quand a l' idée qu' il ne s' agirait pas de vaccins contre la polio,  mais de test de subtances plus ou moins mystérieuses: ce serat hper  simple, il suffirait de  prendre quelques échantillons (Pas ce qu'il y a  de plus compliqué; surtout quand on en est au stade de l' assassinat d'  infirmier et d' infirmières), et de les soumettre a analyse.


Bah oui ceux qui potentiellement font des tests ils le font sans précautions ... 

Je pense que c'est un plus compliqué que ça 

Puis je vais pas être hypocrite, la vérité c'est que tout le monde s'en cogne de cette population (la population pauvre, et pour le constater tu as pas besoin d'aller bien loin), sauf quand c'est des terroristes, qu'il y a des guerres, des violes (Indes par exemples) ... Enfin on a quand même une vision à distance très (voir uniquement) négative non ? 

Un peu comme pendant les émeutes dans la région parisienne, où les médias US présentaient ça comme une guerre civile. Avec la distance on n'a pas la réalité, d'où l'importance d'un contexte, des explications ....


----------



## patlek (9 Février 2013)

Pour l' instant, les seules victimes connues:


-Les infirmieres et infirmiers qui se font assassiner

- les enfants qui développeront la polio dans les années qui viennent, et a qui une accination leur permetraient de ne pas développer cette maladie.

C' est tout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2013)

VIDÉO : DÉGUISÉ, UN GARDIEN DU ZOO DE TOKYO SIMULE UNE FUGUE DE ZÈBRE

Les Japonais font ça avec beaucoup de sérieux.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Février 2013)

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/apres-la...ons-francais-trois-plats-prepares_247243.html

Une pause pipi pas comme les autres : 

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/un-co-pi...du-cockpit_214771.html?xtatc=INT-1=obinsource


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2013)

on n'arrête pas le progrès


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> VIDÉO : DÉGUISÉ, UN GARDIEN DU ZOO DE TOKYO SIMULE UNE FUGUE DE ZÈBRE
> 
> Les Japonais font ça avec beaucoup de sérieux.





> D'autres simulations organisées dans ce zoo avaient mis en scène des fugues de lions, gorilles et tigres.




Je veux voir la photo du gardien déguisé lors de la simulation de fuite d'éléphant ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je veux voir la photo du gardien déguisé lors de la simulation de fuite d'éléphant ! :rateau:




Un éléphant qui fuit, c'est une inondation !


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Un éléphant qui fuit, c'est une inondation !



Un éléphant, ça trempe énormément


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Un éléphant qui fuit, c'est une inondation !





Romuald a dit:


> Un éléphant, ça trempe énormément



Oui ? Et un éléphant qui fugue, c'est plus une fugue, c'est un canon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui ? Et un éléphant qui fugue, c'est plus une fugue, c'est un canon ?



Fugue ou canon, un éléphant qui fuit l'inondation peut toujours prendre le Bach.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Fugue ou canon, un éléphant qui fuit l'inondation peut toujours prendre le Bach.



Ton  problème à toi, il doit être provoqué par un souci de mauvaise circulation sanguine  Car je te trouve un peu bête aux veines, là :mouais:


----------



## Madalvée (10 Février 2013)

z'avez fin avec vos mots Zarbs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> z'avez fin avec vos mots Zarbs ?



T'as raison : Strauss, c'est Strauss, mais bon, ce qui lui arrive, ça doit être à cause d'un vague nerf


----------



## Le docteur (10 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> VIDÉO : DÉGUISÉ, UN GARDIEN DU ZOO DE TOKYO SIMULE UNE FUGUE DE ZÈBRE
> 
> Les Japonais font ça avec beaucoup de sérieux.



Y'a qu'à moi que ça fait penser à ça ???


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as raison : Strauss, c'est Strauss, mais bon, ce qui lui arrive, ça doit être à cause d'un vague nerf



S'atie pas beau, tous ces jeux d'mots!


----------



## JPTK (10 Février 2013)

OGM suite...

Découverte dun gène viral mortel dissimulé dans des céréales OGM commercialisées



> Quelques mois seulement après quune étude aujourdhui célèbre ait découvert que le maïs NK603 génétiquement modifié de Monsanto entraîne de sérieux dommages et des tumeurs sur les mammifères, un article publié par lAutorité Européenne de Sécurité Alimentaire (AESA) a mis au jour que la plupart des OGM dusage commercial actuels contiennent un gène viral dissimulé qui semble dangereux à consommer par les humains.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Y'a qu'à moi que ça fait penser à ça ???



Pourquoi, tu te sens concerné par l'histoire de ce film ?  

_Enseignant, Shinichi n'est respecté ni dans son travail (ses élèves se moquent de lui) ni dans sa famille (sa femme le trompe)._

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=109420.html


----------



## Le docteur (10 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> OGM suite...
> 
> Découverte dun gène viral mortel dissimulé dans des céréales OGM commercialisées



Pour une fois la titraille semble dire vrai 





> Le Gène VI, preuve tangible que les OGM sont impropres à la consommation humaine


C'est une bombe a retardement, ce gène VI

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Pourquoi, tu te sens concerné par l'histoire de ce film ?
> 
> _Enseignant, Shinichi n'est respecté ni dans son travail (ses élèves se moquent de lui) ni dans sa famille (sa femme le trompe)._
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=109420.html



Salaud ! Je ne me rappelais plus : j'ai dormi pendant le film ...


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2013)

On savait que la nature avait inventé la propulsion par réaction, elle a aussi inventé l'avion à réaction :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> On savait que la nature avait inventé la propulsion par réaction



Ben oui, on le savait, même qu'à ce jour, il n'en a été inventé aucun autre, de mode de propulsion, même la marche à pieds l'emploie


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Février 2013)

Un poste à prendre


----------



## Madalvée (11 Février 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un poste à prendre



Jean-Vincent Placé est sur les starting blocks


----------



## Penetrator (11 Février 2013)

je suis disponible et comme on dit les voies sont imPENETRABLES 
 cela dit personne m'a appelé pour faciliter le passage


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2013)

Profitant de la démission du Pape, Findus révèle que les lasagnes contenaient également du dauphin, du chaton et du koala


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2013)

J'aime bien celui-ci également :

Lundi 11 février 2013

16H09
Vatican
Démission de Benoît XVI ; lAntéchrist salue un geste courageux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un poste à prendre



Je sens que je ne vais pas m'en remettre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2013)

Pour ceux qui lisent un peu l'anglais :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21410565

En gros, c'est l'histoire d'un Anglais, propriétaire de pub, attaqué en pleine rue par 4 assaillants, et qui les repousse avec une seule main libre, sans lâcher de l'autre le cornet de « fish and chips » qu'il venait d'acheter. Il rentre ensuite tranquillement chez lui, en dépit d'un coup de tournevis reçu au flanc, pour y savourer son en-cas typiquement britannique. 

Le sérieux avec lequel la BBC relate cette affaire est juste « amazing ».

_ Rule Britannia !_


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour ceux qui lisent un peu l'anglais :
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21410565
> 
> ...


Keep calm and carry on ? 

Sinon, atttttttttttention !
Schlaaaaaack!!!!!!


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2013)

Le compte mail de georges WB hacké


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2013)

Ou comment une campagne de la sécurité routière est épaulée par un automobiliste.    :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un poste à prendre&#8230;



Ben m..., je croyais que ça ne démissionnait jamais un pape ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




fìx a dit:


> profitant de la démission du pape, findus révèle que les lasagnes contenaient également du dauphin, du chaton et du koala





> .« vous seriez surpris de tout ce que nous avons pu trouver, mais nous voulons garder un peu de suspense »


  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> J'aime bien celui-ci également :
> 
> Lundi 11 février 2013
> 
> ...



Il est délirant ce site ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Pour ceux qui lisent un peu l'anglais :
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21410565
> 
> ...



On devrait la faire étudier en anglais, celle-là.
Il avait appris l'aikido dans sa jeunesse ... eh beh !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> Ou comment une campagne de la sécurité routière est épaulée par un automobiliste.    :rateau:



Le 1er commentaire en-dessous : 


> Il a tout simplement respecter le panneau routier.


 (bon, pour une fois, je ne dis rien pour l'infinitif)...


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2013)

Là, je déménage d' office, dans les 5 minutes qui suivent.

[YOUTUBE]im3a-Lv5raY#![/YOUTUBE]


http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...-milliers-daraignees-en-levitation-au-bresil/


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Février 2013)

Le prochain pape africain c'est Yéku ? 

Je sais pu où j'ai lu ça ... 

Pour moi et mon humour de merde (et c'est le cas de le dire) ...


----------



## Madalvée (12 Février 2013)

Moi j'en fais un gratin, c'est l'avenir de notre assiette.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2013)

patlek a dit:


> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...-milliers-daraignees-en-levitation-au-bresil/



Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Sandra Brésil, J'espère !:afraid:


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2013)

mais...

... *comment va faire Cécile ?* :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2013)

Pu... Les gosses calmez vous derrière merde !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Sandra Brésil, J'espère !:afraid:



Oui elle serait mieux avec nous au bar qu'à discuter antivirus avec Pascal 77


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Serge lama s'est échappé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Serge lama s'est échappé



Sur le même site, ce serait dommage de passer à côté de cette autre info capitale :

*"Les pets des vaches mesurés par des chercheurs belges".*


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Sur le même site, ce serait dommage de passer à côté de cette autre info capitale :
> 
> *"Les pets des vaches mesurés par des chercheurs belges".*


Pourtant, au bistrot ce matin, on parlait des pets des Belges détectés par des chercheurs vaches.
Allez donc savoir !


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2013)

Le foot à _encore_ les boules.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2013)

Evra aussi du coup


----------



## patlek (13 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Evra aussi du coup





> Précisons également quune nuit avec Carla Howe coûte dans les 200 euros.



Ha!... on a les tarifs, pour une fois.


----------



## KERRIA (13 Février 2013)

z'ont le feu au fesse .... les vaches

Le Bon Jour


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2013)

*Ramener le déficit à 3 % : mission quasi impossible en 2013 estime Cahuzac
*
Non seulement plus personne n'y croyait, mais plus personne ne croyait non plus que les membres du gouvernement y croyaient encore Il est impossible d'être davantage dans la fiction théâtrale.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Non seulement plus personne n'y croyait, mais plus personne ne croyait non plus que les membres du gouvernement y croyaient encore Il est impossible d'être davantage dans la fiction théâtrale.



*tu ne crois pas si bien dire...*


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2013)

C'est pas la rigueur pour tout le monde... faut dire qu'il a bien travaillé, ah non même pas...
Le patron d&#8217;EDF s&#8217;augmente de 148 % en six ans :sleep:


----------



## patlek (13 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *tu ne crois pas si bien dire...*



Faut quand meme signaler qu' Atlantico, c' est le journal de l' aile dure de l'UMP.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2013)

*Ivre, il se trompe de lit et de compagne*


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Sur le même site, ce serait dommage de passer à côté de cette autre info capitale :
> 
> *"Les pets des vaches mesurés par des chercheurs belges".*



On va enfin savoir si ça vaut un pet d'lapin !


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *"Les pets des vaches mesurés par des chercheurs belges".*



C'est bientôt le tour des nonnes. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Serge lama s'est échappé



Il ne s'est pas enfui avec Catherine l'ara ? 

OK, c'est pourri comme vanne. Donc :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas la rigueur pour tout le monde... faut dire qu'il a bien travaillé, ah non même pas...
> Le patron dEDF saugmente de 148 % en six ans



À mettre en parallèle avec ça :

*Nantes : il meurt après s'être immolé par le feu devant Pôle emploi*

Apparemment, son dossier venait d'être rejeté : soit-disant pas assez d'heures travaillées pour être pris en charge.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ramener le déficit à 3 % : mission quasi impossible en 2013 estime Cahuzac
> *
> Non seulement plus personne n'y croyait, mais plus personne ne croyait non plus que les membres du gouvernement y croyaient encore&#8230; Il est impossible d'être davantage dans la fiction théâtrale.



Il y a bien marqué _*objectif*_ dans l'article non ? 

Alors même si il est impossible à atteindre c'est pas pour cela que les 3% ne doivent pas être et rester un objectif non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y a bien marqué _*objectif*_ dans l'article non ?
> 
> Alors même si il est impossible à atteindre c'est pas pour cela que les 3% ne doivent pas être et rester un objectif non ?




C'était un objectif fixé pour *2013*. Il n'est pas possible de l'atteindre pour *2013*. Point.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Février 2013)

Ça fait juste 20 ans et le traioté de Maastrich de 1992 qu'on nous promet les 3%, il ne serait pas temps de s'en remettre aux réalités  ?


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> C'était un objectif fixé pour *2013*. Il n'est pas possible de l'atteindre pour *2013*. Point.



Encore une fois OBJECTIF pour une fois que le choix des mots corresponds à l'économie, il faut en tenir compte. Point. 

Il ne faut pas comprendre "oh les connards ils ont promis 0,3%", ils ne l'ont pas fait. 
C'est pas lire entre le ligne ce que je fais hein. Et c'est encore moins une petite nuance, c'est impossible de promettre qqc en économie, rien de nouveau sous le soleil quoi. 
Ce que va dire la droite d'ailleurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Encore une fois OBJECTIF pour une fois que le choix des mots corresponds à l'économie, il faut en tenir compte. Point.
> 
> Il ne faut pas comprendre "oh les connards ils ont promis 0,3%", ils ne l'ont pas fait.
> 
> Ce que va dire la droite d'ailleurs.



Personne ne pensait sérieusement que l'objectif était atteignable, pas même ceux qui l'avaient fixé.

Cela dit, à droite, quand ils sont au pouvoir, ils font la même chose.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Personne ne pensait sérieusement que l'objectif était atteignable, pas même ceux qui l'avaient fixé.
> 
> Cela dit, à droite, quand ils sont au pouvoir, ils font la même chose.



A droite c'était plus des promesses à propos de l'économie. 
La gauche fait la même erreur parfois, sur d'autres thèmes ... genre les PSE. 
D'ailleurs je trouve qu'il y a un manque de sincérité, mais jamais un gouvernement ne va dire "ah mais on peut rien faire", alors que en réalité ils peuvent réellement rien faire, où trop peu. 


Enfin si il y en a un qui l'a dit ... je préfère même pas penser a ce qu'il est devenu.

Et oui la droite va dire ce que j'ai dit, c'est de bonne guerre, cependant je continue de penser que c'était nul quand la gauche le faisait, alors je suis logique, la droite va le faire, ils vont s'engueuler, on va avoir une belle histoire médiatique. 

Puis en commission ils vont taffer ensemble .... c'est pas toujours tout rose, mais c'est dingue comme les "bonnes choses" tout le monde s'en cogne et depuis bien longtemps d'ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Encore une fois OBJECTIF pour une fois que le choix des mots corresponds à l'économie, il faut en tenir compte. Point.
> 
> Il ne faut pas comprendre "oh les connards ils ont promis 0,3%", ils ne l'ont pas fait.
> C'est pas lire entre le ligne ce que je fais hein. Et c'est encore moins une petite nuance, c'est impossible de promettre qqc en économie, rien de nouveau sous le soleil quoi.
> Ce que va dire la droite d'ailleurs.



Ce n'est pas lire entre les lignes ce que tu fais ; c'est juste ne rien comprendre à ce qui motivait mon ironie. 

Le gouvernement a fait des prévisions économiques en présentant ses objectifs comme réalistes. Cela fait des mois que tous les observateurs de la chose économique, y compris l'INSEE et le FMI, signalent l'irréalisme de ces prévisions (pour ne citer qu'un exemple : http://www.boursier.com/actualites/...e-deficit-malgre-le-fmi-et-l-insee-17971.html). 

Le gouvernement s'est entêté à dire, non pas seulement « c'est notre objectif, mais il semble peu probable que nous l'atteignions en 2013 », mais « c'est notre objectif et nous persistons à le croire réaliste ». Or, il ne l'était pas, de toute évidence. Il y a encore quelques mois, il aurait été encore possible de faire volte-face et d'avouer que ces objectifs n'étaient pas susceptibles d'être atteints en 2013. Maintenant, c'est trop tard. Et d'autant plus tard qu'il n'est même pas certain que ces objectifs pourront être atteints en 2014. 

Ce n'est donc pas la peine de jouer sur les mots « objectifs » ou « prévisions » en prétendant les distinguer. Le gouvernement a systématiquement confondus ces termes dans toutes ses déclarations, justement parce que cette confusion le servait (si ça marche, on signale qu'on a bien atteint ses _objectifs_ et on se donne une petite allure volontariste qui va bien ; si ça ne marche pas, on peut toujours se défendre en rappelant qu'il n'existe pas de _prévisions_ parfaites et qu'on a voulu y croire jusqu'au bout). Jacques Sapir a eu parfaitement raison de parler à propos de la rhétorique gouvernementale de « méthode Coué » (http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/641). 

La question de savoir ce qu'aurait fait la droite est tout autre chose. Le fait de penser qu'elle n'aurait pas fait mieux n'est en rien une consolation. Ce n'est pas tant son échec économique qui discrédite ici le gouvernement Ayrault que les maladresses de sa communication.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ramener le déficit à 3 % : mission quasi impossible en 2013 estime Cahuzac
> *
> Non seulement plus personne n'y croyait, mais plus personne ne croyait non plus que les membres du gouvernement y croyaient encore Il est impossible d'être davantage dans la fiction théâtrale.



Il y a encore quelqu'un qui croit encore une traitre mot de ce qu'ils avaient prétendu faire ...?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2013)

*difficile de dire qu'il tire comme un pied...*


----------



## patlek (14 Février 2013)

Sur les objectifs et les prévisions, moi il me semble que c' est assez systématique, d' années en années, de donner des prévisions, notament sur la croissance, qui s' avère toujours plutot optimiste (il y en a meme qui comptait aller la chercher avec les dents).

Et comme la croissance, c' est aussi des recettes pour l' état...

Reste que dans l' idéal, les gouvernements devraient plutot établir leurs budget sur unehypothèse pessimiste, çà donnerait au bout "une bonne surprise", "de bons résultats", mais par contre, au moment d' annoncer le budget, et l'hypothèse sur laquelle il est fondée, ce serait la douche froide pour "l'opinion publique".

C' est un peu le choix:

On annonce le pire, pour ensuite déclarer que on a échappé au pire

ou

On annonce un chiffre pas trop désastreux (Pas non plus mirobolant), pour ensuite déclarer que c' est raté.


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *difficile de dire qu'il tire comme un pied...*



Ça me coupe les jambes.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2013)

Ses derniers mots furent: "Prothèse-moi Oscar".

Je sors.


----------



## Berthold (15 Février 2013)

Pas du tout, elle a hurlé : « Os court ! Os court ! »




:rose::sick:


----------



## Le docteur (15 Février 2013)

Ca me rappelle encore un gentil nanar (bon, Rodriguez, il a fait des choses sympa, mais là j'ai un peu décroché au milieu)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2013)

Nike a du retirer cette publicité mettant en scène Pistorius.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Février 2013)

Pourquoi il a pas couru si il avait peur ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2013)

NAN RIEN !


----------



## Madalvée (15 Février 2013)

Si il argumente qu'elle lui cassait les pieds, il obtiendra peut-être des circonstances atténuantes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2013)

*LA LOI ET LORDRE  La « stupidité fonctionnelle » à lorigine de la crise financière*

L'article ne rend pas entièrement justice à la profondeur des travaux d'Alvesson et Spicer. Leur analyse du rôle de la stupidité dans le management des organisations (au sens d'une politique visant à dissuader les membres de l'organisation d'utiliser pleinement leurs capacités intellectuelles) dépasse largement le cadre limité des seules institutions financières. Tous les cadres et employés de grandes entreprises et organismes du secteur privé ou public y trouveront un cadre conceptuel pour mieux comprendre les dysfonctionnements et absurdités qui alimentent leur quotidien. Les membres de l'Éducation nationale notamment ne s'y sentiront pas dépaysés. 

_Functional stupidity refers to an absence of reflexivity, a refusal to use intellectual capacities in other than myopic ways, and avoidance of justifications._​
Source en ligne :

Mats Alvesson and André Spicer, "A Stupidity-Based Theory of Organizations", _Journal of Management Studies_ 49:7 November 2012, pages 11941220 (http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-6486.2012.01072.x/pdf).


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Février 2013)

Flash info : 


Le plus gros pénis du monde


----------



## Le docteur (15 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> NAN RIEN !



Oui, je sais, c'est de mauvais goût, et après m'être dit ça, j'ai participé moi-même à la cour de récré...


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Flash info :
> 
> 
> Le plus gros pénis du monde



_(...) Une espèce d'araignée est connue pour laisser son pénis dans le vagin de la femelle après la copulation, mais son sexe ne repousse pas. De toute façon, dans 75% des cas, le mâle ne survit pas à l'accouplement et se fait dévorer par sa partenaire._

 Rien de plus banal.
C'est exactement la même chose chez l'humain """civilisé""", on appelle ça le divorce.
La femme aimante devient castratrice, et se tire (aidée par l'avocat que tu payes) avec tout ton fric, le mâle à beaucoup de chance s'il survit à l'épreuve. ^^


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2013)

Un deuxième «papa privé d'enfant» retranché dans une deuxième grue : http://mobile.liberation.fr/societe/2013/02/16/un-homme-retranche-en-haut-d-une-grue-a-nantes_882274

Et que ça reste non violent


----------



## Le docteur (17 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> _(...) Une espèce d'araignée est connue pour laisser son pénis dans le vagin de la femelle après la copulation, mais son sexe ne repousse pas. De toute façon, dans 75% des cas, le mâle ne survit pas à l'accouplement et se fait dévorer par sa partenaire._
> 
> Rien de plus banal.
> C'est exactement la même chose chez l'humain """civilisé""", on appelle ça le divorce.
> La femme aimante devient castratrice, et se tire (aidée par l'avocat que tu payes) avec tout ton fric, le mâle à beaucoup de chance s'il survit à l'épreuve. ^^



Le divorce, cest bien ce qui suit un truc qui sappelle «le mariage»&#8201;??? La fameuse liberté quil fallait défendre «pour tous»&#8201;??? Et puis celui qui ne veut pas se marier, il na quà renoncer à être reconnu légalement comme étant en couple&#8201;??? Cest bien ça&#8201;??? Mariage ou concubinage, pas dentre-deux&#8201;? Hein&#8201;?
Je dis ça, je ne dis rien...

Qu'en 2012 la situation que tu décris soit encore possible (si ce n'est courante) ce nest toujours pas une preuve que "l'institution sacrée" est gangrénée ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2013)

Péter en plein vol, c'est recommandé pour la santé


----------



## Le docteur (17 Février 2013)

> Et quand est-il du pilote ?


Désolé, mais ça pique les yeux... 
Et dans les jets privés ? Tout le monde sait que ce n'est pas dans le charbon qu'il faut péter, mais dans la soie...


----------



## Dead head (17 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le divorce, c&#8217;est bien ce qui suit un truc qui s&#8217;appelle «le mariage»&#8201;??? La fameuse liberté qu&#8217;il fallait défendre «pour tous»&#8201;??? Et puis celui qui ne veut pas se marier, il n&#8217;a qu&#8217;à renoncer à être reconnu légalement comme étant en couple&#8201;??? C&#8217;est bien ça&#8201;??? Mariage ou concubinage, pas d&#8217;entre-deux&#8201;? Hein&#8201;? (&#8230



Si. Le PACS. T'es plutôt bouché * que docteur, toi.

* Sans faute d'orthographe, bien sûr.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2013)

*french kiss for ever*... :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (17 Février 2013)

Dead head a dit:


> Si. Le PACS. T'es plutôt bouché * que docteur, toi.
> 
> * Sans faute d'orthographe, bien sûr.



Ce n'est moi qui suis bouché : le PACS NE DONNENT PAS LES MÊMES DROITS... Je ne sais plus comment le dire pour que ça passe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------




> lon excelle finalement plus de part nos exploits sexuels
> En savoir plus sur http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/...le-americains-640654.html#e5VzJDhvLRwC9KY6.99


Et re faute monstrueuse ... celle là je la vois régulièrement chez les élèves : 
1. "de par" ça fait je cause riche, même si, comme ici, ça n'a pas lieu d'être
2. écrit "de part" c'est quasi systématique et ça fout les jetons parce qu'on se demande à quelle "part" ils peuvent bien penser... (surtout ici)...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce n'est moi qui suis bouché : le PACS NE DONNE*NT* PAS LES MÊMES DROITS... Je ne sais plus comment le dire pour que ça passe...





> Et re faute monstrueuse ... celle là je la vois régulièrement chez les élèves



j'ignorais que tu étais encore au fond de la classe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2013)

L'analyse d'une décennie de littérature économique consacrée au sujet a conduit John Schmidt, économiste du Center for Economic and Policy Research (Washington) a conclure récemment qu'il n'existait aucune preuve empirique d'un impact négatif sur l'emploi des augmentations modérées du salaire minimum. Il a identifié une dizaine de facteurs explicatifs à cette absence de conséquences, dont l'essentiel semble être que les entreprises récupèrent ce qu'elles ont concédé du fait des économies que leur permettent de réaliser un moindre turnover du personnel.

_Why Does the Minimum Wage Have No Discernible Effect on Employment?_, Center for Economic and Policy Research, February 2013 (http://www.cepr.net/documents/publications/min-wage-2013-02.pdf). 


Et toc !


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le divorce, c&#8217;est bien ce qui suit un truc qui s&#8217;appelle «le mariage»&#8201;??? La fameuse liberté qu&#8217;il fallait défendre «pour tous»&#8201;??? Et puis celui qui ne veut pas se marier, il n&#8217;a qu&#8217;à renoncer à être reconnu légalement comme étant en couple&#8201;??? C&#8217;est bien ça&#8201;??? Mariage ou concubinage, pas d&#8217;entre-deux&#8201;? Hein&#8201;?
> Je dis ça, je ne dis rien...
> 
> Qu'en 2012 la situation que tu décris soit encore possible (si ce n'est courante) ce n&#8217;est toujours pas une preuve que "l'institution sacrée" est gangrénée ?



La fameuse liberté c'est le droit de pouvoir se marier ou pas. Ta phrase était ambiguë, ainsi que le reste vu qu'on est en rien obligé de se marier en étant en couple, d'une part, et d'autre part pour être reconnu légalement en tant que couple le concubinage le fait aussi. 

Nul besoin d'être marié pour être reconnu comme couple. 

Il me semble quand l'autre personne qui a parlé de PACS voulait répondre à ton "pas d'entre-deux". Pour moi c'est une bonne réponse. Parce qu'on voit jamais où tu veux en venir finalement.

Alors tu veux quoi entre les deux ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> j'ignorais que tu étais encore au fond de la classe...



Il manque aussi le "pas", c'est marrant parce que c'est plutôt le "n'/ne" qui a tendance à disparaitre . Moi je suis une grosse merde en orthographe  Alors je corrige jamais.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Février 2013)

timecapsule a dit:


> j'ignorais que tu étais encore au fond de la classe...



:d :d :d


----------



## Le docteur (19 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Péter en plein vol, c'est recommandé pour la santé



M... les "scientifiques" ont même pensé à la cabine de pilotage ! Je ne peux même pas lâcher une vanne (j'ai dit une vanne) dessus !!!

Je vais me venger sur autre chose : y' a pas de risque pour la pressurisation ???


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2013)

Non ce n'est pas le radeau de la méduse ce bateau ......


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> M... les "scientifiques" ont même pensé à la cabine de pilotage ! Je ne peux même pas lâcher une vanne (j'ai dit une vanne) dessus !!!
> 
> Je vais me venger sur autre chose : y' a pas de risque pour la pressurisation ???



Tu te la pètes, là


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> les copains d'abord


C'est un point de vue.
Personellement je vois plutôt ça comme 'bon ,maintenant qu'on l'a casée elle va peut-être nous foutre la paix'


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> 'bon ,maintenant qu'on l'a casée elle va peut-être nous foutre la paix'


Temps qu'il sera Président, la réponse est : NON


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2013)

Sur quel salaire ? je ne trouve rien..


----------



## Le docteur (20 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas le radeau de la méduse ce bateau ......



Ah bah voilà. Ils ont réussi à la parachuter quelque part où elle pourra continuer à exercer ses redoutables compétences...
Les socialistes me désespèrent. Ils jouent à qui aura eu les pires pratiques avec le gouvernement précédent ?!?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2013)

*De fausses annonces farfelues sur le vrai site de Pôle emploi*

_"Magicien/magicienne capable de créer une offre d'emploi, de transformer une branche de bouleau en boulot dans diverses branches, de faire apparaître le décalage entre la réalité de l'offre et de la demande d'emploi comme une illusion [&#8230;] débutant accepté, savoir avaler des couleuvres est 1 +, cachet de 1 à 100 000 euros".​_
C'est plutôt bien vu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *De fausses annonces farfelues sur le vrai site de Pôle emploi*
> 
> _"Magicien/magicienne capable de créer une offre d'emploi, de transformer une branche de bouleau en boulot dans diverses branches, de faire apparaître le décalage entre la réalité de l'offre et de la demande d'emploi comme une illusion [&#8230;] débutant accepté, savoir avaler des couleuvres est 1 +, cachet de 1 à 100 000 euros".​_
> C'est plutôt bien vu.



Remarque, il y en a de vraies pas piquées des vers, regarde celle ci :



> Numéro de l'offre 002HXVW
> 
> Développeur / Développeuse web
> (Code Métier ROME M1805)
> ...



Informaticien webmestre, gestionnaire de parc, technicien réseau et support technique, payé moins cher qu'une femme de ménage, le SMIC pile, pas un cent de plus ! Dans le genre "avaler des couleuvres" &#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, il y en a de vraies pas piquées des vers, regarde celle ci :
> 
> 
> 
> Informaticien webmestre, gestionnaire de parc, technicien réseau et support technique, payé moins cher qu'une femme de ménage, le SMIC pile, pas un cent de plus ! Dans le genre "avaler des couleuvres"



En cette période de crise, ils peuvent trouver un(e) désespéré(e) qui acceptera le job.


----------



## flotow (20 Février 2013)

hinhinhin tout comme une TPE qui m'a expliqué que vraiment ils ne pouvaient pas payer plus que _ça_ parce que. Je tiens quand même à préciser que ce n'était tout de même pas le smic.

Alors c'est mignon de filer des super offres ou tu peux sois-disant gagner plein d'expertise/expérience&#8230; mais pour un truc riquiqui, bof bof, faut être désespéré (ou le prendre de manière temporaire avec de la suite dans les idées).


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2013)

Je vois le genre, tu va trimer comme un fou pendant un mois pour tout remette d'aplomb, et après tu dégage, dans un an rebelote t ainsi de suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

En faire ma SSII est très bien :love: tu veux ma carte Pascal ? 

bon, la boite de l'annonce c'est eux : http://www.annebault.com

j'ai mis la main sur la version en espagnol


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2013)

macinside a dit:


> bon, la boite de l'annonce c'est eux : http://www.annebault.com


'l'énergie la moins chère est celle qu'on ne paie pas', qu'ils disent.

Ca s'applique également aux employés, on dirait.


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2013)

Findus veut purger le web : une procédure bien cavalière c'est un article hippique, euh epic sur findus 

[YOUTUBE]6mZl3cb2nxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2013)

macinside a dit:


> En faire ma SSII est très bien :love: tu veux ma carte Pascal ?



Non non, merci, je garde mon indépendance (puis à un an de la retraite, je ne suis pas certain que ta SSII &#8230; ). Par contre, si tu veux parrainer mon fils (lui, il doit encore avoir entre 32 et 35 ans à attendre avant la retraite) :rateau:



macinside a dit:


> Findus veut purger le web : une procédure bien cavalière c'est un article hippique, euh epic sur findus



Bah, ils sont un peu à cheval sur les principes, et c'est une manière comme une autre de se remettre en selle après le sabot&#8230;age de leur image de marque que cette affaire a entrainé. Leur cabinet spécialisé va les aider à remettre le pied à l'étrier ! Le patron de Findus a du se dire "Che(le)vaux bien"


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2013)

Sucer n'est pas trompé pour les maîtres du monde ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Sucer n'est pas tromper pour les maîtres du monde ?



Ben oui, il y a longtemps qu'au jeu de dames, sucer n'est pas jouer !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, il y a longtemps qu'au jeu de dames, sucer n'est pas jouer !



*et parler ?*


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, merci, je garde mon indépendance (puis à un an de la retraite, je ne suis pas certain que ta SSII  ). Par contre, si tu veux parrainer mon fils (lui, il doit encore avoir entre 32 et 35 ans à attendre avant la retraite) :rateau:



on veux bien des clients


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2013)

Les Socialistes réduisent les inégalités entre les travailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Les Socialistes réduisent les inégalités entre les travailleurs.



Super ! Je vais enfin pouvoir bénéficier d'une vraie médecine du travail !  :love:  
&#8230;

 Ah ben non, en fait&#8230;    :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2013)

macinside a dit:


> on veux bien des clients



Non, lui, après avoir payé cher un stage de reconversion, il cherche du taf ! :hein:



Cratès a dit:


> Super ! Je vais enfin pouvoir bénéficier d'une vraie médecine du travail !  :love:
> &#8230;
> 
> Ah ben non, en fait&#8230;    :mouais:



Oh, tu sais, dans le privé, la médecine du travail c'est du genre :



> -"Combien j'ai de doigts ?"
> -" &#8230; deux ?"
> -"Bon pour le service !"


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Super ! Je vais enfin pouvoir bénéficier d'une vraie médecine du travail !  :love:
> 
> Ah ben non, en fait    :mouais:



Ça, c'est pas normal... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, dans le privé, la médecine du travail c'est du genre :
> 
> _-"Combien j'ai de doigts ?"
> -"  deux ?"
> -"Bon pour le service !"_



Sauf quand tous les ans on te dis : "Vous nourrissez toujours vos poumons à l'oxyde de carbone", et que tu est un peu sportif, hé bien tu fini par arrêter la clope.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, merci, je garde mon indépendance (puis à un an de la retraite, je ne suis pas certain que ta SSII &#8230; ). Par contre, si tu veux parrainer mon fils (lui, il doit encore avoir entre 32 et 35 ans à attendre avant la retraite) :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, ils sont un peu à cheval sur les principes, et c'est une manière comme une autre de se remettre en selle après le sabot&#8230;age de leur image de marque que cette affaire a entrainé. Leur cabinet spécialisé va les aider à remettre le pied à l'étrier ! Le patron de Findus a du se dire "Che(le)vaux bien"



Vous avez noté le "coup de sabot" à la place, a priori, de "coup de rabot" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et parler ?*



[mode affreux macho]Le problème, n'est pas qu'elles débitent trois fois plus de mots, mais trois fois plus de conneries[/mode affreux macho].

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Les Socialistes réduisent les inégalités entre les travailleurs.



Le problème, c'est que ce n'est pas dans ce sens-là qu'il fallait les réduire. Mais je les reconnais bien là (ça ressemble bien aux raisonnements de la branche royaliste, étrangement, faut croire que ça devient contagieux, le populisme).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Super ! Je vais enfin pouvoir bénéficier d'une vraie médecine du travail !  :love:
> &#8230;
> 
> Ah ben non, en fait&#8230;    :mouais:



Non, Cratès, pas dans ce sens-là non plus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------




> -"Combien j'ai de doigts ?"
> -" &#8230; deux ?"
> -"Bon pour le service !"


Ce coup-là, ils me l'on fait (quasiment) pour les trois jours. Ca ma coûté deux ans, leurs conneries. Mais quand j'ai vu comment étaient foutus les autres (c'est là qu'on réalise) je me suis dit que je n'avais aucune chance d'être réformé.
Je suis le seul prof de philo, sans doute, a avoir été assez con pour ne pas me faire réformer P4. Un militaire un jour m'a dit sérieusement que les profs de philo étaient tous fous, au vu des tests qu'ils avaient, sans réaliser que la réalité, c'était qu'ils les avaient tous enflés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> [&#8230;] Ca ma coûté deux ans, leurs conneries [&#8230;]



Tu as fait deux ans de service militaire ?   

-----------------

Pour ne pas flooder et parce que c'est important :

http://www.leparisien.fr/flash-actu...-s-accelere-en-fevrier-21-02-2013-2586567.php

Notre économie intègre peu à peu le club des pays périphériques en marche vers l'insolvabilité ! Ouf ! On se sent moins seul d'un coup&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2013)

Avis aux volontaires


----------



## Le docteur (21 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu as fait deux ans de service militaire ?


Oui, ça s'appelle la sodomie de conscience, et j'en suis pas fier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Avis aux volontaires





> "Il faut s'entraîner, il faut appliquer toute une série d'exercices d'abord via la masturbation et ensuite nous essayons de les appliquer en situation coïtale".


Ca marche leur truc : on me cause comme ça, je débande direct, donc pas d'éjaculation du tout, ni précoce ni rien... CCulFD


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2013)

Et ouai ça s'trouve !  :rateau:

La démission du pape serait liée à une enquête sur des évêques gays


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et ouai ça s'trouve !  :rateau:
> 
> La démission du pape serait liée à une enquête sur des évêques gays



Je vois vraiment pas ce que ça change :mouais: sauf si on a un pape gay


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2013)

*Le Franco-Britannique Michael Edwards élu à l'Académie française*

J'adore Michael Edwards. L'Académie n'est bien sûr que que l'Académie. Mais pour tous les amoureux de la poésie, de Shakespeare et de la langue française, c'est tout de même une excellente nouvelle que de voir honoré un enseignant, poète et essayiste de cette qualité.

L'écouter est un enchantement :
http://www.franceculture.fr/personne-michael-edwards

Allez, j'me fais un thé pour fêter ça.


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et ouai ça s'trouve !  :rateau:
> 
> La démission du pape serait liée à une enquête sur des évêques gays


Rapprochement alakon pour vendre du papier.
Perso je crois plutôt qu'il n'a pas supporté l'adoption du mariage pour tous par la France, qui est selon certains la fille ainée de l'Eglise. Et quand fifille trahit, ça fait mal.

Un lobby gay au Vatican ? Mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'en cogne !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2013)

*ce n'est pas une raison...*


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Rapprochement alakon pour vendre du papier.
> Perso je crois plutôt qu'il n'a pas supporté l'adoption du mariage pour tous par la France, qui est selon certains la fille ainée de l'Eglise. Et quand fifille trahit, ça fait mal.
> 
> Un lobby gay au Vatican ? Mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'en cogne !



C'est surtout que dans le dossier il y a le nom du pape  sinon aucun intérêt.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2013)




----------



## subsole (22 Février 2013)

Prendra-t-il ses jambes à son cou ?


----------



## flotow (23 Février 2013)

Jermaine Jacksun


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2013)

Nous, on va bientôt passer à la 4G


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2013)

vous connaissez des immeubles vides ?©


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2013)

selon que vous êtes parisien ou Marseillais... 

Tiens j'vas faire un ch'ti sondage du coup.

Est-ce  :

1) du politiquement correct alakon (pléonasme)
2) un moyen de ne pas perdre de lecteurs (quoique)
3) n'importe nawak
4) du communautarisme mal placé
5) le signe qu'on vit une époque formidable
6) autre (à préciser)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2013)

*DÉMOCRATIE  La Suisse sapprête à voter pour abolir les hauts salaires*

Il s'agirait en fait de donner le pouvoir aux actionnaires de décider des salaires de leurs patrons, en vue d'éviter les abus, et d'interdire les parachutes dorés.

Je suis curieux de connaître le résultat (3 mars)


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *DÉMOCRATIE &#8211; La Suisse s&#8217;apprête à voter pour abolir les hauts salaires*
> 
> Il s'agirait en fait de donner le pouvoir aux actionnaires de décider des salaires de leurs patrons, en vue d'éviter les abus, et d'interdire les parachutes dorés.
> 
> Je suis curieux de connaître le résultat (3 mars)&#8230;



Ils vont faire quoi comme en France, subordonné aux résultats ? 

Les actionnaires du pouvoir ils en ont, ils ont cas faire gaffe et si ils sont pas content ils ont cas modifier les statuts. Déjà l'AG annuelle obligatoire c'est limite si ils savent ce que c'est au mieux, au pire ils comprennent rien (je critique pas hein c'est logique), ils votent le quitus et basta. 

Qu'est ce que tu veux il n'y a aucun affectio societatis avec les sociétés titrés sur le marché financier, puis tu ajoutes les cessions de créance, les promesses unilatérale de vente, d'achat, croisés .... 

Enfin tout ça pour dire que donner des pouvoirs aux actionnaires c'est beau en apparence, en apparence uniquement. Concrètement les bailleurs de fonds, ils vont pas s'intéresser plus à la société.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Moi aussi 





> Je suis curieux de connaître le résultat (3 mars)&#8230;



Chez nous beaucoup de fonds de pension font partie de ces bailleurs de fonds, ils ont tout intérêt à surveiller ce qui se passe pour le bien des déposants, qui eux sont des gens normaux et dont une partie des prélèvements sociaux sert pour des placements divers. Ces fonds de pension sont surveillés et doivent en cas de pertes compenser le manque à gagner.  





> Concrètement les bailleurs de fonds, ils vont pas s'intéresser plus à la société.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens j'vas faire un ch'ti sondage du coup.
> 
> Est-ce  :
> 
> ...



/me vote 6 : le foot, saimal


----------



## Le docteur (26 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> selon que vous êtes parisien ou Marseillais...
> 
> Tiens j'vas faire un ch'ti sondage du coup.
> 
> ...



Lèche-cul, ça rentre dans la première catégorie ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *DÉMOCRATIE  La Suisse sapprête à voter pour abolir les hauts salaires*
> 
> Il s'agirait en fait de donner le pouvoir aux actionnaires de décider des salaires de leurs patrons, en vue d'éviter les abus, et d'interdire les parachutes dorés.
> 
> Je suis curieux de connaître le résultat (3 mars)



"donner le pouvoir aux actionnaires de décider des salaires de leurs patrons"
Comment il faut entendre "leur".
Les actionnaires, comment dire... CENSURÉ : incitation à la violence...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Ils vont faire quoi comme en France, subordonné aux résultats ?
> 
> Les actionnaires du pouvoir ils en ont, ils ont cas faire gaffe et si ils sont pas content ils ont cas modifier les statuts. Déjà l'AG annuelle obligatoire c'est limite si ils savent ce que c'est au mieux, au pire ils comprennent rien (je critique pas hein c'est logique), ils votent le quitus et basta.
> 
> ...



Quessidi ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Moi aussi
> 
> Chez nous beaucoup de fonds de pension font partie de ces bailleurs de fonds, ils ont tout intérêt à surveiller ce qui se passe pour le bien des déposants, qui eux sont des gens normaux et dont une partie des prélèvements sociaux sert pour des placements divers. Ces fonds de pension sont surveillés et doivent en cas de pertes compenser le manque à gagner.



Quand des gens "normaux" collaborent de fait à la dégradation d'une situation, on parle encore de "normalité" ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

> Quand des *gens "normaux"* collaborent de fait à la dégradation d'une situation, on parle encore de "normalité" ?



Ben non, ils ne le font pas volontairement. Ce sont les caisses de pensions qui ont le droit de jouer avec l'argent pris sur les rémunérations, je dis bien jouer, j'ajouterai même avec l'accord des lois régissant ces caisses de pensions, avec une limite imposée ...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> vous connaissez des immeubles vides ?©




 "selon la loi, si un logement est abandonné et qu'une personne peut  prouver qu'elle y habite depuis plus de 48 heures, on ne peut la  déloger."


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> "selon la loi, si un logement est abandonné et qu'une personne peut  prouver qu'elle y habite depuis plus de 48 heures, on ne peut la  déloger."



À condition de ne pas être entré par effraction...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À condition de ne pas être entré par effraction...



Drôle de loi. Faites gaffe à votre résidence secondaire 



> L'opération est bien rodée puisque selon la loi, si un logement est abandonné et qu'une personne peut prouver qu'elle y habite depuis plus de 48 heures, on ne peut la déloger. Il a donc suffi aux nouveaux occupants de mettre leur nom sur la boîte aux lettres et de se faire envoyer du courrier pour justifier auprès de la police leur présence.


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Drôle de loi. Faites gaffe à votre résidence secondaire



En général en évite de les laisser en état de délabrement, sans chauffage. Cette maison était abandonnée en fait, elle ne servait à rien.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> En général en évite de les laisser en état de délabrement, sans chauffage. Cette maison était abandonnée en fait, elle ne servait à rien.





			
				l'octogénaire de 85 ans a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y dors pas l'hiver car je n'ai pas de chauffage, mais avec les beaux jours je reviens pour passer mes journées. Cette maison m'appartient



Effectivement, quand on a une maison, on doit y habiter tout le temps. Les arguments de cette Mme Thénardier sont proprement scandaleux et inadmissibles. Qu'elle s'estime heureuse de pas prendre une amende, encore !! Ah ces vieux, quel toupet !
PS: Surtout ne pas oublier de lui faire parvenir un rappel des taxes foncières et d'habitation.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Effectivement, quand on a une maison, on doit y habiter tout le temps. Les arguments de cette Mme Thénardier sont proprement scandaleux et inadmissibles. Qu'elle s'estime heureuse de pas prendre une amende, encore !! Ah ces vieux, quel toupet !
> PS: Surtout ne pas oublier de lui faire parvenir un rappel des taxes foncières et d'habitation



Donc ma mère, vivant dans un EHPAD à 91ans doit s'attendre à voir sa maison squattée ...
Heureusement, que je vais voir si tout se passe bien pour elle et la maison inhabitée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2013)

*Mantes-la-Jolie : un éboueur a accumulé 287 CDD en cinq ans*


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2013)

iCloud la prude.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2013)

iCloud, saimal :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (27 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben non, ils ne le font pas volontairement. Ce sont les caisses de pensions qui ont le droit de jouer avec l'argent pris sur les rémunérations, je dis bien jouer, j'ajouterai même avec l'accord des lois régissant ces caisses de pensions, avec une limite imposée ...



Oui, mais le système des fonds de pension a été accepté par ceux qui y ont recours, au moins politiquement. Tirant leur retraite d'une idée folle (l'augmentation à l'infini des richesses, de la production et de la consommation &#8212; ce qu'on appelle "la croissance"&#8212; dans un système qui ne croît qu'en démolissant &#8212; l'ultracapitalisme) ils sont complices de leur propre perte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h20 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> À condition de ne pas être entré par effraction...



Ca c'est pas sûr. 
L'entrée peut très bien illégale, mais la sortie tout autant.

Faudrait les empêcher de sortir . C'est le système adopté par les beaucerons vis-à-vis des inconnus qui rentrent chez eux.
Il paraît qu'il y a deux catégories de chien de garde : ceux qui t'empêchent de rentrer... et ceux qui t'empêchent de sortir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h23 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> En général en évite de les laisser en état de délabrement, sans chauffage. Cette maison était abandonnée en fait, elle ne servait à rien.



Possible, ou pas...
Il faudrait voir vraiment les détails de l'affaire. 
Ici ce n'est pas un logement laissé vide parce qu'on ne peut pas le louer assez cher, mais un "chez-soi" qui était devenu une sorte de point de retrait de quelqu'un qui commençait à vivre ailleurs. Il est possible qu'elle ait très mal vécu cette expropriation (sans compter que ce qu'on a jeté c'était peut-être ses affaires).
Je fais la différence entre un particulier et un marchand de biens. 

On ne peut pas demander aux particuliers d'être communistes dans un système où le logement est devenu une marchandise sur laquelle on spécule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h28 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Effectivement, quand on a une maison, on doit y habiter tout le temps. Les arguments de cette Mme Thénardier sont proprement scandaleux et inadmissibles. Qu'elle s'estime heureuse de pas prendre une amende, encore !! Ah ces vieux, quel toupet !
> PS: Surtout ne pas oublier de lui faire parvenir un rappel des taxes foncières et d'habitation.



T'es sérieux, en l'appelant madame Thénardier ?
Parce que des Thénardier, des vrais,  je t'en présente si tu veux (genre des familles d'accueil qui ne gardent les gosses que pour le fric).
C'est immoral de ne pas vouloir donner sa maison si on ne l'occupe plus qu'une partie de l'année ??? Dans le monde où l'on vit, avec ce qu'on tolère de la part d'ultrariches et de nouveaux riches qui vous crachent à la figure tous les jours ???

L'heure de la grande synthèse a sonné (Hegel et Marx applaudissent en c&#339;ur) : capitalisme pour les riches, communisme pour les pauvres, société au Luxembourg pour les uns et kolkhoze de retraite pour les autres !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h32 ----------

... et pendant ce temps :


Cratès a dit:


> *Mantes-la-Jolie : un éboueur a accumulé 287 CDD en cinq ans*




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h36 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> iCloud la prude.



Si ça se confirme, ou ils se calment où il vont pouvoir se la coller bien profond leur nuage...
1. Espionnage (à coup de robots soit)
2. Blocage.

J'ai déjà très mal digéré le coup de l'Incal charcuté, ça suffit la pomme.

Bientôt les recettes de cuisine : 

- Mettez de côté le carré de poisson
- Faites revenir vos oignons
- Mettez le carré dans l'oignon (bip !!!)


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Si ça se confirme, ou ils se calment où il vont pouvoir se la coller bien profond leur nuage..



J'ai fait le test avec la phrase en question depuis ma boîte pro vers mon adresse iCloud je n'ai jamais reçu le message.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'es sérieux, en l'appelant madame Thénardier ?
> Parce que des Thénardier, des vrais,  je t'en présente si tu veux (genre des familles d'accueil qui ne gardent les gosses que pour le fric).
> C'est immoral de ne pas vouloir donner sa maison si on ne l'occupe plus qu'une partie de l'année ??? Dans le monde où l'on vit, avec ce qu'on tolère de la part d'ultrariches et de nouveaux riches qui vous crachent à la figure tous les jours ???
> 
> L'heure de la grande synthèse a sonné (Hegel et Marx applaudissent en c&#339;ur) : capitalisme pour les riches, communisme pour les pauvres, société au Luxembourg pour les uns et kolkhoze de retraite pour les autres !!!



3 phases de lecture s'offrent à toi pour ce que j'ai écrit:
- Tu respires un grand coup
- Tu me lis jusqu'à comprendre le sens de ce que j'écris, au cas où y'ait du second degré pour éviter le choc frontal avec JPTK, par exemple. 
- Si t'arrives toujours pas à saisir, tu cliques en bas de mon post, là où c'est écrit: "This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1048x49." Et tu lis, ça t'éclairera partiellement sur ma vision du monde.

NB. Tu peux recommencer les phases 1 et 2 autant de fois que nécéssaire.

Sans rancune 

*---------------------------------​*

Bon, histoire de ne pas flooder, c"est l'histoire d'un train qui transporte de l'écologie

Traduction et résumé vite fait au dernier paragraphe


----------



## subsole (27 Février 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> iCloud, saimal :rose:



 Ouai, iCloud saiminal.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Février 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Effectivement, quand on a une maison, on doit y habiter tout le temps. Les arguments de cette Mme Thénardier sont proprement scandaleux et inadmissibles. Qu'elle s'estime heureuse de pas prendre une amende, encore !! Ah ces vieux, quel toupet !
> PS: Surtout ne pas oublier de lui faire parvenir un rappel des taxes foncières et d'habitation.



Oui, bon, c'était du second degré, OK ! Je l'ai surtout compris en réalisant que tu étais l'initiateur du post...
Sinon, je ne vais pas encore assez vite...:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------



gKatarn a dit:


> iCloud, saimal :rose:





subsole a dit:


> Ouai, iCloud saiminal.


iCloud subliminal ??? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

Non ! pas iCloud suce libidinal !!!!


----------



## Pamoi (27 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ouai, iCloud saiminal.



iCloud saiminable ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2013)

*y'en a qui l'ont échappé belle...*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'en a qui l'ont échappé belle...*



Tidju !!!!! :afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## inkclub (28 Février 2013)

salauds de pauvres (en suisse)

Une personne sur dix gagne moins de 4000 francs par mois en Suisse

3986 CHF > 3264.78098 EUR


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'en a qui l'ont échappé belle...*



C'est dingue comme certains sujets sont prompt à faire sortir zebig de sa coquille ! 



inkclub a dit:


> salauds de pauvres (en suisse)
> 
> Une personne sur dix gagne moins de 4000 francs par mois en Suisse
> 
> 3986 CHF > 3264.78098 EUR



 3265 &#8364;/mois &#8230; L'est pas très bas, le seuil de pauvreté, en Suisse ! La même étude en France, on doit tourner à 90%, pas 11% :afraid:


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!!! :afraid::afraid::afraid:



*pour te remettre de tes émotions...* :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!!! :afraid::afraid::afraid:



Zebig, tu chausse du combien ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zebig, tu chausse du combien ?



C'est fini oui ?????  ...:rateau:

ps : et pendant que tu y es, ajoute un "s" à "chausses" ... ça fera plus sérieux !:love:


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est fini oui ?????  ...:rateau:



Nan.

'Grand Gourou, p'tit kiki' (Con-fucius)


:rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan.
> 
> 'Grand Gourou, p'tit kiki' (Con-fucius)
> 
> ...





> Wikiki :



*Romuald* se prétend chef du troupeau, mais il n'en a ni l'autorité ni la légitimité. En effet, même si cette place de chef n'est nullement convoitée, Les Brebis n'entendent se faire dominer par personne. Aussi, nous ne verrons jamais *Romuald* tenir un rôle de mâle dominant et rarement de reproducteur, bien qu'il use et développe de nombreux stratagèmes dans sa quête incessante du pouvoir. Cependant, son intervention au sein de l'alpage en fait un personnage reconnu et accepté, auquel il est régulièrement fait appel en cas de difficulté.
*Romuald* est un personnage plutôt calme et fainéant mais dont les sentiments sont à fleur de peau, toujours insatisfait par sa condition de bête que son intelligence insupporte. D'un naturel plutôt réaliste, parfois pessimiste, le bélier passe régulièrement de son état de "latence dépressive" pour devenir incontrôlable, laissant exploser de noires pulsions.
*Romuald* permet à l'auteur de développer une grande partie de ses scénarios les plus insensés, souvent épris d'une grande réflexion philosophique et dont le non-sens est exemplaire. Poésie réaliste, peinture, musique, tricot, théâtre, photographie, inventions et élaboration de théories diverses sont autant d'activités que pratique le bélier dans le but d'affirmer sa supériorité ou de prouver son intelligence. Malheureusement pour lui, cela n'intéresse qu'un temps ses congénères, l'obligeant sans cesse à se renouveler (quand il ne dort pas) et ses aventures font grandement avancer la série.
Globalement, *Romuald* est un personnage qui rate souvent tout ce qu'il entreprend, voire qui reste incompris. Et c'est bien souvent, galvanisé par Athanase ou Le Chien que naissent ses délires les plus fous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : et pendant que tu y es, ajoute un "s" à "chausses" ... ça fera plus sérieux !:love:



Eh ! T'hésites pas, hein, si tu veux m'offrir un clavier neuf avec des touches moins dures  


Toum'aï a dit:


> *Romuald* est un personnage plutôt calme et fainéant



Tiens ? Un lettré qui sait écrire "fainéant", ça nous change agréablement des "feignants", et autres orthographes approximatives du mot considéré, tel qu'on le voit fleurir un peu partout dans ces forums (ainsi que dans d'autres)


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? Un lettré qui sait écrire "fainéant", ça nous change agréablement des "feignants", et autres orthographes approximatives du mot considéré, tel qu'on le voit fleurir un peu partout dans ces forums (ainsi que dans d'autres)



:rose: c'est un copier/coller de Wikiki, maintenant je ne peux plus prouver que je l'aurais écrit correctement :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> :rose: c'est un copier/coller de Wikiki, maintenant je ne peux plus prouver que je l'aurais écrit correctement :rose:




Certes, mais personne ne peut prouver le contraire non plus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Zebig, tu chausse du combien ?



En même temps, pour prendre son pied, il vaut mieux un grand pied plutôt qu'une petite bite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps, pour prendre son pied, il vaut mieux un grand pied plutôt qu'une petite bite.



Euh ! A ma connaissance, aucune dame ne s'est encore plainte ....

ps : vous me direz qu'en 5 secondes elles n'ont pas le temps de se rendre compte..:rateau:

Bande de nases !:love:


----------



## Le docteur (28 Février 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!!! :afraid::afraid::afraid:



Je savais que t'allais débarquer. Mais lui c'était de naissance, hein ? Avec l'âge il n'aurait plus rien eu du tout... C'est très gênant pour faire pipi et nuit à la survie...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------




inkclub a dit:


> salauds de pauvres (en suisse)
> 
> Une personne sur dix gagne moins de 4000 francs par mois en Suisse
> 
> 3986 CHF > 3264.78098 EUR



Eh beh ! Autres lieux autres murs...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2013)

*"Nous bénéficions effectivement du ralentissement de léconomie"*

On est content pour lui. 

Lui, c'est Jamie Dimon, le patron de JP Morgan. Sa banque a réalisé 21,3 milliards d'euros de bénéfice l'année dernière. Grâce à la crise.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2013)

Le coût de la vie n'est pas le même. Pas grand chose à voir avec ce que nous achetons ici. 
je discutais en décembre avec un cousin de son forfait iphone, limité a 90 sms, 3h00 de com, je ne sais plus les data, mais en euros il était autour des 100 euros / mois.
je ne te parle pas du prix du café au zinc et du kilo de viande...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2013)

*et vous trouvez ça drôle ? * :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (28 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *"Nous bénéficions effectivement du ralentissement de léconomie"*
> 
> On est content pour lui.
> 
> Lui, c'est Jamie Dimon, le patron de JP Morgan. Sa banque a réalisé 21,3 milliards d'euros de bénéfice l'année dernière. Grâce à la crise.



En même temps, il faut être gavé de M6 toute la soirée et ne jamais lire plus de trois lignes pour ne pas réaliser que la crise n'est que pour la plupart et que pour quelques-uns c'est un filon comme les autres.
Ca s'appelle la connerie humaine avec les médias comme fertilisant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

Le pire c'est qu'ils ont tout sous les yeux, mais refusent de voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------

et à côté de ça, ça se shoote à la théorie du complot.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et vous trouvez ça drôle ? * :mouais:



pour moi cela serait plutôt l'inverse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, il faut être gavé de M6 toute la soirée et ne jamais lire plus de trois lignes pour ne pas réaliser que la crise n'est que pour la plupart et que pour quelques-uns c'est un filon comme les autres.



Ben de toute façon, rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme, ça vaut aussi pour la richesse, s'il y a crise, ça ne peut-être que parce que certains se sont gavés et/ou se gavent (plutôt "et", d'ailleurs).

Le gros problème de la société mondialisée actuelle, c'est que les plus nantis cherchent à se créer de la richesse, non plus réelle, mais artificielle : un exemple pris au hasard (hein ??? Si, si, au hasard) : Apple. Aujourd'hui, qu'est-ce que le commun des mortels considère comme étant sa valeur ? Sa capitalisation boursière, et aujourd'hui, beaucoup commencent à penser que le déclin d'Apple a commencé parce que sa capitalisation boursière a dégringolé, alors que son chiffre d'affaires et ses bénéfices (la valeur réelle d'Apple) sont en hausse constante et insolente, malgré la crise.

Qui s'attaque à Apple aujourd'hui ? Un fond spéculatif, c'est à dire, une entreprise dont le but avoué est de faire de l'argent juste à partir de l'argent, c'est à dire sans contrepartie réelle, sans créer de richesse. Aujourd'hui, la spéculation est un géant dans le monde de la finance, mais c'est un géant aux pieds d'argile, la richesse qu'il semble créer n'est qu'une illusion, ce n'est que de l'inflation, la richesse, ce sont les entreprises qui produisent des biens ou des services, qui la créent, les spéculateurs ne sont que des parasites qui prolifèrent éhontément grâce à une dérégulation mondialement admise, et vu que la richesse qu'ils paraissent créer n'est qu'illusoire, de l'inflation, le monde s'enfonce dans la crise comme il le ferait dans n'importe quelle situation inflationniste. Malheureusement, pour ces gens là, la règle, c'est "privatisation des bénéfices et mutualisation des pertes", donc, quand le ballon se dégonfle, c'est nous tous qui payons les pots cassés. Si on appliquait la loi de l'offre et de la demande aux produits réels (biens et services), et que le cours des actions n'était plus que soumis aux performances de l'entreprise qui les émet, et non plus à la spéculation des parasites boursiers, la crise n'existerait même pas (et la corolaire de cette affirmation est que les goinfres devraient se mettre au régime) !

Ah, au fait, oui, et "la responsabilité de ces salauds de pauvres qui veulent vivre au dessus de leurs moyens grâce au crédit ?" &#8230; J'ai failli l'oublier celle là : au départ, les riches ne prêtaient qu'aux riches, mais les riches prêteurs, voyant la manne que ça leur rapportaient se mirent à prêter à de moins en moins riches, jusqu'à en arriver à prêter à des gens qui manifestement étaient incapables de rembourser, ce qui ne leur faisait ni chaud ni froid, vu qu'ils escomptaient leurs créances sur les divers marchés spéculatifs. Le pauvre, là dedans, il voit en permanence le riche du coin lui bouffer du caviar sous le nez, et il voit à côté un banquier qui lui avance, moyennant intérêt, de petites sommes. Il se dit "moi aussi, je veux consommer", et vu qu'il y a de l'offre, il crée la demande correspondante &#8230; Et zou, une dette "toxique" de plus, mais si dans un environnement commercial sain, c'est la demande qui crée l'offre, dans ce cas là, c'est le contraire, c'est l'offre qui crée la demande, si il n'y avait pas d'offre de crédit faite à ceux incapables de rembourser, il n'y aurait pas de dette toxique (bon, je simplifie, là, parce qu'il y a aussi d'autres phénomènes, comme le cas des taux d'intérêt indexés sur des indices hautement inflationnistes : tu paie 2,5% la première année, 10% la troisième, et 30% au bout de 5 ans, arrive un moment où ça craque, les intérêts sont tellement élevés que tu n'y peu plus, c'est ce qui est arrivé avec les prêts immobiliers aux états unis, entre autres).


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mars 2013)

Ajoute à ça la trop fameuse obligation d'augmenter les bénéfices de 10% par exemple tous les ans. Ce capitalisme immatériel fait crever le capitalisme matériel (si tant est que le terme ne soit pas une contradiction dans les termes). Quand une entreprise doit "cracher du cash" à en crever, elle finit effectivement par en crever, et entre temps elle a épuisé et parfois tué les hommes qui y travaillent (voir le reportage _La Mise à mort du travail,_ entre autres, disponible sur iTunes Store d'ailleurs).

Je suis dans une région qui est en train d'écrémer du salarié de façon massive (c'est dans l'actualité récente). Pendant ce temps on a tenu six mois à se friter contre les réactionnaires les plus outranciers avec le mariage pour tous. Ca a tenu le populo en haleine pendant que les coupes sombres continuaient et que le changement était toujours renvoyé à après-demain.
Les techniques des gens qui font ça, les ouvriers les ont sous les yeux. On fait venir des équarisseurs, bien connus pour avoir descendu des boîtes partout où ils vont. On augmente les cadences de travail, on monte les cadres contre les ouvriers, on fragilise tout le monde. On attendrit la viande, quoi ! Et ça peut durer des années. Paradoxalement, ces maniaques du fric tout de suite savent attendre quand ils calculent qu'au final ça leur coûtera moins cher.
Et ça, le gens ne le voient que quand leur propre vie est en jeu. Ce n'est pas seulement qu'ils voient et qu'ils laissent faire. C'est qu'ils s'en foutent profondément. Et la petite musique de la télévision joue une mélodie qui n'existe nulle part que dans l'imaginaire pioyable et piloté des journaleux, dressés à mentir. Et pourtant cet imaginaire devient celui de monsieur-tout-le-monde qui répète les "on a prouvé que", "ils ont trouvé", "on a démontré scientifiquement", même...
Car même la science n'est plus de la science quand elle passe à la moulinette de M6. Et malheureusement, pour certains "scientifiques" elle prend la place d'une culture scientifique authentique. Eux aussi répéteront des petites musiques estampillées politiquement correctes par les boîtes (le terme est juste) qui les emploieront. Qu'importe ! Ils seront des hommes de procédure, pas des hommes de science (c'est ce que nous préparons dans nos terminales S).
C'est comme ça qu'on trouve aussi des économistes à la botte qui, étrangement, confessent parfois avoir menti toute leur vie arrivés à la retraite. 

Ce n'est pas un complot non, tout est sous nos yeux, bien visible. Et les petits trucages n'ont pas besoin d'être de sombres machinations. Tout le monde marche, pourquoi s'emmerder à mentir plus que nécessaire. Si l'homme est sourd aveugle et muet pas besoin de se mettre en mal de trop de dépenser en accessoires : il aime se faire mal tout seul. Âne de Buridan qui a trouvé la solution de la liberté d'indifférence : il mange toujours le foin le plus proche de son nez, même s'il est pourri et que l'autre est plus appétissant mais qu'il lui faudra le _partager_ ou réfléchir pour le manger.

Comment qualifier des structures dont le mode de vie normal est de faire crever les structures sur lesquelles elles s'accrochent parce qu'elles ne peuvent se nourrir elles-mêmes (ne produisant que de l'abstraction et de l'immatériel, plus encore que nous, pauvres intellectuels "petits-bourgeois") ? Elles se déplacent d'un cadavre à un autre ou volent d'une terre à une autre comme un nuage de sauterelles.
Peut-on encore parler de mondialisation s'il n'y a plus de monde ? Un monde est un lieu où l'on peut vivre, penser, se sentir exister. On peut bien parler de globalisation ou de phénomène planétaire, mais de mondialisation? Le capitalisme aime tout autant neutraliser les termes dérangeants (non-pensée reprise d'ailleurs par pas mal de moralisateurs qui croient par exemple qu'en neutralisant les genres grammaticalement on va régler les problèmes des femmes) que valoriser par des termes "positifs" ce qui n'est qu'une perte dans la globalisation technocratique.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 : 3691 signes = 21,91 &#8364;
Le docteur : 3997 signes = 24,97 &#8364;

Le docteur mène d'une courte tête, Pascal 77, mais allez-vous continuer à bosser gratos


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le docteur mène d'une courte tête, Pascal 77, mais allez-vous continuer à bosser gratos



Seulement tant que le cours de l'action MacGeneration ne dépassera pas celui de l'action Apple, après, faudra revoir nos positions !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 3265 &#8364;/mois &#8230; L'est pas très bas, le seuil de pauvreté, en Suisse ! La même étude en France, on doit tourner à 90%, pas 11% :afraid:



En fait le Franc suisse n'a pas évolué, le coup de la vie a par contre explosé.
Avant l'euro (&#8364 il fallait aligner 400 FF pour obtenir 100 FrS.

En prenant le change actuel on obtient avec 4000 balles CH 





> 3265 &#8364;/mois


 ce qui revient à dire que ces pauvres suisses feraient mieux d'habiter en France limitrophe, pays où il semble bon vivre avec un tel salaire (moins de 4000 balles), considéré chez nous comme le minimum syndical, devant permettre de faire vivre une famille de 4 personnes en moyenne.

Ex: de charges fixes mensuelles pour un ménage de 4 personnes

Loyer environ 900 sans les charges
Assurances maladie 1600 (obligatoire)
Impôts 250 balles ... reste un solde 1250 pour manger, se vêtir, etc ...

Avec le smic francais vous vivez mieux que nous avec nos 4000 balles  



> le montant mensuel du salaire minimum atteindra, de son côté, 1 430,22 euros brut, soit une revalorisation inférieure à 5 euros.


 qui feraient en réalité 1'787.78 FrS ...

Comme quoi il faut comparer ce qui peut l'être. Faut demander aux travailleurs frontaliers comment ils vivent (très bien) en France avec un salaire perçu en FrS.


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2013)

il y a pas mal de suisse qui vivent en France autour de Genève  d'ailleurs ils ont même réussi a y faire ouvrir des migros* a cause de cela 




*la "MIGROS" c'est tout a un pan de la culture suisse


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2013)

Oui &#8230; Enfin, 1430 &#8364; brut, ça fait quand même moins de 1100 net, hein, pas de quoi se goberger, quand tu sais que le moindre studio, c'est déjà au moins 600 &#8364; de loyer (hors charges, et je parle des loyers d'une ville à 50 Km de Paris, hein, pas à 5 mn des lieux de travail) !


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mars 2013)

Même tarifs dans une ville à 150 kms de Paris qui n'a rien pour justifier ces hausses de prix.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pascal 77 : 3691 signes = 21,91 
> Le docteur : 3997 signes = 24,97 
> 
> Le docteur mène d'une courte tête, Pascal 77, mais allez-vous continuer à bosser gratos



d'autant que très rares sont ceux qui lisent des com aussi long.  enfin c'est mon cas.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2013)

Ce matin un lapin a tué un chasseur :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce matin un lapin a tué un chasseur :love:



Bien ! Ça va faire baisser la production de cognac et de pineau, ça, les prix vont monter, et les producteurs de Charente (l'autre, la "continentale", la vraie) vont enfin pouvoir vivre de leur travail (pas trop de lapins chez eux, la myxomatose y veille)


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2013)

Pour la myxomatose c'est pas sur, les australiens l'ont essayer sur leurs lapins, 99% sont morts mais le 1% restant sont immuniser, et la population est revenu au même niveau depuis ..,


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2013)

Et un jour ils mangeront du kevlar et les nouveaux 1% restants seront immunisés


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Pour la myxomatose c'est pas sur, les australiens l'ont essayer sur leurs lapins, 99% sont morts mais le 1% restant sont immuniser, et la population est revenu au même niveau depuis ..,



Les lapins australiens ont été importés à partir de quelques couples soigneusement choisis, les lapins charentais, eux sont une population naturelle qui est régulée par plusieurs facteurs (prédateurs, beaucoup plus qu'en Australie), maladies endémiques (dont la myxomatose) et chasse, ce qui fait que leur population reste stable et à un niveau qui ne pose aucun problème aux viticulteurs, contrairement à ce qui se passe dans le département d'à côté (où il semble bien que la myxomatose sévisse beaucoup moins, les autres facteurs étant à très peu de choses près les mêmes qu'en Charente) ! !


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2013)

Free n'aime pas la liberté de penser


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2013)

Bravo les méthodes ! En quel honneur ? Je savais même pas que c'était possible de faire un truc pareil, c'était quoi le motif pour la perquisition ? Dénigrement ?  C'est d'ailleurs par ce qualificatif que free a été condamnée récemment via Bouygues.

Après les gens parle de Niel comme d'un mec bien mais ça reste un bon enculé comme tous les vautours dans ces milieux  J'espère que le type aura des dommages intérêts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bravo les méthodes ! En quel honneur ? Je savais même pas que c'était possible de faire un truc pareil, c'était quoi le motif pour la perquisition ? Dénigrement ?  C'est d'ailleurs par ce qualificatif que free a été condamnée récemment via Bouygues.
> 
> Après les gens parle de Niel comme d'un mec bien mais ça reste un bon enculé comme tous les vautours dans ces milieux  J'espère que le type aura des dommages intérêts.



J'espère bien que non et que Free fera appel, car



> Léconomiste  rappelle que ce qui est en jeu « cest la liberté dexpression et et la recherche ».



La liberté d'expression, ou la liberté de mentir éhontément au détriment d'autrui ? Si on suit le raisonnement de cet universitaire, lorsqu'un quidam recrute du personnel pour monter une arnaque, on doit le laisser baiser les gens au nom du maintien de l'emploi ? Les 55000 emplois qui vont soit disant disparaitre (c'est peut-être vrai, peut-être pas, je n'en sais rien), ils n'auraient de toute façon jamais du être créés, les miettes qui sont payées à ces gens (ce ne sont pas les "emplois supprimés qui se goinfrent dans l'histoire) le sont sur le dos du consommateur qui paie le prix fort un service qui ne vaut pas le quart du montant de leurs factures, et ce grâce à ce qui ressemble furieusement à une entente destinée à empêcher le jeu de la concurrence de faire baisser les prix.

Alors, à mon humble avis, l'enculé (pour reprendre tes propres termes), là, il donne une conférence à Yale !


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2013)

Mon Pascal, oserai-je te dire que tu réponds à côté ? 
Le problème soulevé n'est pas le contenu de l'étude mais le fait que pour un oui ou pour un non on vient passer tes données au microscope. Pour moi c'est du même ordre que le fichage ADN étendu au moindre pet de travers et autres joyeusetés. 
Alors oui, je suis content que le juge ait fait marche arrière, c'est une (petite) victoire de la défense des libertés individuelles.

Et j'en profite pour remettre un lien autrefois posté par Webo. Bonne lecture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon Pascal, oserai-je te dire que tu réponds à côté ?
> Le problème soulevé n'est pas le contenu de l'étude mais le fait que pour un oui ou pour un non on vient passer tes données au microscope.



Oui, c'est exprès, histoire de recentrer un peu le débat que l'article oriente dans une direction ne menant absolument pas à la manifestation de la vérité !

Je te rappelle qu'il s'agissait de la décision d'un juge, exécutée par un huissier accompagné d'un ou plusieurs officier(s) de police, donc, on est fondé à penser qu'au moment où ce juge a pris sa décision, il y avait une suspicion légitime de collusion entre le personnage et un ou des concurrents de Free, même si ce même juge a décidé (sans doute après avoir pris connaissance des documents saisis) que rien dans ceux ci n'avait de lien avec l'affaire, et que Free ne pouvait donc pas s'en réclamer pour arguer de son bon droit.

Par ailleurs, contrairement à ce que donne à penser l'article, les documents saisis n'ont pas été remis à Free mais versés au dossier de l'affaire, avec communication (éventuelle) aux avocats de Free de ceux présentant aux yeux du juge un rapport avec le différent.

Quant à la "manière", elle n'est pas le fait de Free, mais des "autorités de la République".

Enfin, cette partie de l'affaire ce n'est que "la forme", moi, je parlais du "fond", fond qui est soigneusement éludé par l'article, à savoir que la décision du juge ne concerne que l'emploi des documents saisis, et n'augure en rien de la nature du jugement qui sera rendu sur le fond de l'affaire. Le journaliste cherche à faire passer une simple décision de procédure du juge comme le jugement décisif dans le différent entre Free et cet individu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2013)

On verra bien ce qui sortira finalement de cette histoire, mais Free commet à l'évidence une grave erreur de communication. La bonne réponse aux attaques de cet universitaire était de répondre point par point à son étude, quitte à mettre des enquêteurs privés sur l'affaire, afin de rechercher un éventuel coup fourré financé par des concurrents. Là, Deffains passe inévitablement pour une victime, tandis que Free joue le rôle de Big Brother.

L'honnêteté oblige à dire pourtant que beaucoup d'universitaires se laissent aller à publier des travaux sur commande. Et les effets peuvent être désastreux.

Cela me rappelle ce qu'avait publié Renaud Lambert dans _Le Monde diplomatique_, il y a un an, à propos des économistes à gages dont les fausses prédictions ont donné les résultats que l'on sait depuis 2008, dans un article intitulée « CONFLITS D&#700;INTÉRÊTS ET CONNIVENCES MÉDIATIQUES. Les économistes à gages sur la sellette » (http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2012/03/LAMBERT/47476) :_Réalisateur du documentaire Inside Job, Ferguson a rencontré l&#8217;économiste Frederic Mishkin, de la Columbia Business School :
Ferguson. &#8212; En 2006, vous avez coécrit une étude du système financier islandais : « C&#8217;est un pays évolué doté d&#8217;excellentes institutions. Peu de corruption, Etat de droit, économie convertie à la libéralisation financière. Réglementation et surveillance prudentielles de qualité. »
Mishkin. &#8212; Là était l&#8217;erreur [en 2008, l&#8217;économie islandaise s&#8217;effondrait, ndlr]. Il est apparu que la réglementation et la surveillance prudentielles n&#8217;étaient pas satisfaisantes.
&#8212; Qu&#8217;est-ce qui vous a fait croire le contraire ?
&#8212; On s&#8217;en remet aux informations dont on dispose. Et l&#8217;opinion générale voulait que l&#8217;Islande ait d&#8217;excellentes institutions et soit très évoluée.
&#8212; Qui vous l&#8217;avait dit ? Quelles recherches aviez-vous réalisées ? 
&#8212; On parle à des gens, on se fie à la banque centrale qui, finalement, n&#8217;a pas été à la hauteur. 
&#8212; Pourquoi vous être fié à la banque centrale ? 
&#8212; On s&#8217;en remet aux informations qu&#8217;on a.
&#8212; Ça vous a rapporté combien ?
&#8212; J&#8217;ai été payé... Le montant est public.
Mishkin a reçu 124 000 dollars [environ 95 000 euros] de la chambre de commerce islandaise pour rédiger son étude.
&#8212; Sur votre CV, le titre du rapport « Stabilité financière en Islande » a été changé en « Instabilité financière en Islande»...
&#8212; Oh... J&#8217;ignore pourquoi, mais... Il y a peut-être une coquille._​Mishkin n'est pas le premier venu : outre ses activités d'universitaire, il a été au conseil d'administration de la Federal Reserve et a été consultant pour La Banque mondiale et le FMI.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mars 2013)

Aujourd'hui on préfère faire bosser des avocats que des enquêteurs, et on préfère payer des audits pour dire aux hôpitaux comment se passer d'une hausse de personnel plutôt que leur concéder...


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2013)

Le diesel pollue.

Solution française : augmenter le prix du gazole.

Et pourquoi ne pas baisser le prix du "sans plomb" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas baisser le prix du "sans plomb" ?



Parce que l'automobiliste est une des "vaches à lait" de l'état, et tu sais ce qui leur arrive, aux "vaches à lait", quand on cesse de les traire ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que l'automobiliste est une des "vaches à lait" de l'état, et tu sais ce qui leur arrive, aux "vaches à lait", quand on cesse de les traire ?



on mange du cheval, grand benêt !


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que l'automobiliste est une des "vaches à lait" de l'état, et tu sais ce qui leur arrive, aux "vaches à lait", quand on cesse de les traire ?



Image amusante, et analogie intéressante...


----------



## patlek (4 Mars 2013)

Une nouvelle affaire de drogue:


http://next.liberation.fr/musique/2...-veut-connecter-les-animaux-a-internet_886096


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Une nouvelle affaire de drogue:
> 
> 
> http://next.liberation.fr/musique/2...-veut-connecter-les-animaux-a-internet_886096



Depuis le temps que j'en parle !!   :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

2013, année faste pour les milliardaires  

Nan mais c'est l'essentiel, il faut des riches et ultra riches, c'est TANT MIEUX, parce qu'il y en a de plus en plus !!    :rateau: 

Par contre que mamie Liliane arrive en tête, ça me troue un peu l'anus du cul !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2013)

*Les Nord-Coréens ont le choix entre dix coupes de cheveux*

Slogan local :

_Coupons nos cheveux en accord avec le mode de vie socialiste._


----------



## Galekal (5 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les Nord-Coréens ont le choix entre dix coupes de cheveux*
> 
> Slogan local :
> 
> _Coupons nos cheveux en accord avec le mode de vie socialiste._



... tandis qu'au Sud, ils ont l'avantage d'avoir le Gangnam Style de Psy. Nul doute que cela soit meilleur pour le cerveau 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

Rien qu'en regardant la video, un nombre fabuleux de connexions synaptiques s'établit et on gagne au moins 50 points de QI


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2013)

Moi, rien qu'à voir la vidéo, j'émigre au Nord.
La Hyuna, là, des connexions synaptiques, elle n'a pas l'air d'en avoir masses...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h36 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Une nouvelle affaire de drogue:
> 
> 
> http://next.liberation.fr/musique/2...-veut-connecter-les-animaux-a-internet_886096



Ca fait belle lurette qu'on a des chimpanzés connectés à Internet. Ca s'appelle les réseaux sociaux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> 2013, année faste pour les milliardaires
> 
> Nan mais c'est l'essentiel, il faut des riches et ultra riches, c'est TANT MIEUX, parce qu'il y en a de plus en plus !!    :rateau:



Le problème, ce n'est pas les 200 milliardaires de plus, ça serait plutôt les 200 millions de pauvres supplémentaires qu'il aura fallu pour leur permettre d'en arriver là 



Cratès a dit:


> _Coupons nos cheveux en accord avec le mode de vie socialiste._



Ou avec le mode de vie islamique, ça le fais aussi ! :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, ce n'est pas les 200 milliardaires de plus, ça serait plutôt les 200 millions de pauvres supplémentaires qu'il aura fallu pour leur permettre d'en arriver là



C'est ça...


----------



## Galekal (5 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, ce n'est pas les 200 milliardaires de plus, ça serait plutôt les 200 millions de pauvres supplémentaires qu'il aura fallu pour leur permettre d'en arriver là
> 
> 
> 
> Ou avec le mode de vie islamique, ça le fais aussi ! :mouais:



Interdire une coupe de cheveux pour des motifs religieux, je trouve cela assez bidon. Par contre, on devrait sans doute se ménager une possibilité de le faire pour des motifs esthétiques car il est difficile d'avoir idée de toutes les horreurs qui pourraient un jour débarquer.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, ce n'est pas les 200 milliardaires de plus, ça serait plutôt les 200 millions de pauvres supplémentaires qu'il aura fallu pour leur permettre d'en arriver là



je ne suis pas certain qu'il faille que certains s'appauvrissent pour que d'autres s'enrichissent.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne suis pas certain qu'il faille que certains s'appauvrissent pour que d'autres s'enrichissent.


Moi j'en suis convaincu c'est le principe des vases communicants simplement :mouais:


----------



## Galekal (5 Mars 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi j'en suis convaincu c'est le principe des vases communicants simplement :mouais:



Ou encore, le principe du monde fini dans lequel il n'existe que des quantités finies.
Quant au mythe de la main invisible qui arrangerait les choses au mieux, c'est du pipo


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Depuis le temps que j'en parle !!   :rateau:
> 2013, année faste pour les milliardaires
> 
> Nan mais c'est l'essentiel, il faut des riches et ultra riches, c'est TANT MIEUX, parce qu'il y en a de plus en plus !!    :rateau:



Et en plus, y'en a qui sont pas contents

Pas assez riche, mon fils !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et en plus, y'en a qui sont pas contents
> 
> Pas assez riche, mon fils !



Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait devenir si riche en vendant des serpillières !!!


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2013)

Mdr, il va faire un procès aussi ?? Mais oui c'est hallucinant que la mamie passe devant des types comme lui c'est certain


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2013)

*PRIÈRE  Un ambassadeur américain à lONU incite ses collègues à cesser de négocier ivres*

Encore une manifestation du puritanisme yankee ! On peut même plus être bourré à l'ONU


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *PRIÈRE  Un ambassadeur américain à lONU incite ses collègues à cesser de négocier ivres*
> 
> Encore une manifestation du puritanisme yankee ! On peut même plus être bourré à l'ONU


Ben si il s'agit de négocier l'arrêt de leur programme nucléaire avec les Iraniens, on peut pas dire qu'ils partent sur de bonne bases.
Par contre, pour négocier je ne sais quoi avec les Français, ça peut aider. Tout dépend si c'est du californien ou du bordeaux...


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

Chacun sa merde.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Chacun sa merde.


Comme si il était le premier à nous faire le coup du 'recours ultime'. Déjà mongénéral nous avait sorti un 'moi ou la chienlit' en 68.

Décodage perso : Donc oui il veut revenir, mais à condition qu'on lui déroule le tapis rouge.


----------



## Galekal (6 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Chacun sa merde.



En somme, il pourrait _consentir_ à revenir par pur _sens du sacrifice_. 

Avec un pareil ego, il peut se dispenser de talonnettes. L'enflure des chevilles est telle qu'elle suffit à lui donner les centimètres qui lui manqueraient en hauteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> En somme, il pourrait _consentir_ à revenir par pur _sens du sacrifice_.



Remarque, il ne souhaite pas revenir, et nous, on souhaite qu'il ne revienne pas  Il doit bien y avoir moyen de trouver un arrangement !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme si il était le premier à nous faire le coup du 'recours ultime'. Déjà mongénéral nous avait sorti un 'moi ou la chienlit' en 68.
> 
> Décodage perso : Donc oui il veut revenir, mais à condition qu'on lui déroule le tapis rouge.



N'importe qui ne peut pas endosser les habits du Général.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Chacun sa merde.



Sa fille elle a pas genre 17 mois ?  précoce la petite.


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2013)

Tout va bien.


----------



## Galekal (7 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, il ne souhaite pas revenir, et nous, on souhaite qu'il ne revienne pas  Il doit bien y avoir moyen de trouver un arrangement !



Un propos d'une sagesse qu'aurait approuvé Maitre Yoda


----------



## patlek (7 Mars 2013)

ppppppppppfffffffffffflllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.... 

J' ai pu faim.

J' ai fini mes lasagnes au cheval

Pris une part de tarte chocolat / caca

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...ontaminees-6-000-parts-vendues-en-france.html

Maintenant, je regarde mon café avec suspicion... Je me demande bien ce qu' il y a dedans (???)


----------



## Galekal (7 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> ppppppppppfffffffffffflllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll....
> 
> J' ai pu faim.
> 
> ...



M....e, dit-il après en avoir mangé une part.... il me semble bien que c'en est 

Et ce n'est encore là qu'un petit aperçu des joyeusetés que nous concocte au quotidien l'industrie agro-alimentaire.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Maintenant, je regarde mon café avec suspicion... Je me demande bien ce qu' il y a dedans (???)


Du jus de chaussette ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> M....e, dit-il après en avoir mangé une part.... il me semble bien que c'en est



Vous rappelez-vous du coup des Yes Men avec le hamburger ?

[YOUTUBE]ZP_nNemsNT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> ppppppppppfffffffffffflllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll....
> 
> J' ai pu faim.
> 
> ...



Une seule solution : le jeûne permanent.

Bon, OK, on va sûrement passer l'arme à gauche rapidement. Mais crever de ça ou de bouffer des cochonneries...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Maintenant, je regarde mon café avec suspicion... Je me demande bien ce qu' il y a dedans (???)



Un sucre ou deux ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2013)

Je remets une pièce dans le bastringue


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2013)

jamais sans mon anus ®©


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> jamais sans mon anus ®©



La nature est bien faite, mais il est bien indiqué que l'animal est une femelle, car nul n'est arrivé à pied par la chine...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La nature est bien faite, mais il est bien indiqué que l'animal est une femelle, car nul n'est arrivé à pied par la chine...



Ça, c'est de la contrepèterie !


----------



## Galekal (8 Mars 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> 11 000 volts et même pas mort



Il y en a qui ne font pas les choses a moitié lorsqu'il s'agit de se tenir au *courant*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il y en a qui ne font pas les choses a moitié lorsqu'il s'agit de se tenir au *courant*



En parlant de courant, tu es au courant que tu réagis à une info et un message de novembre 2007 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2013)

*Une collégienne du Nigéria produit de lélectricité avec de lurine*

Je viens enfin de comprendre l'intérêt de laisser pisser le mérinos


----------



## Galekal (8 Mars 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En parlant de courant, tu es au courant que tu réagis à une info et un message de novembre 2007 ?



Ouais, je viens de le voir. Petit incident de navigation, c'est ballot. Gasp


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une collégienne du Nigéria produit de lélectricité avec de lurine*
> 
> Je viens enfin de comprendre l'intérêt de laisser pisser le mérinos



C'est cool. Grâce à cette invention, on pourra même peut-être aussi alimenter en électricité les Apple Store.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une collégienne du Nigéria produit de lélectricité avec de lurine*
> 
> Je viens enfin de comprendre l'intérêt de laisser pisser le mérinos



c'est un canular ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2013)

Bien évidemment ! Sinon pourquoi qu'on se ferait chier avec le pétrole et le nucléaire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est un canular ?



Comment ça ? T'as pas encore essayé ?


----------



## loustic (9 Mars 2013)

Une actualité de février, histoire d'en agacer plus d'un...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité de février, histoire d'en agacer plus d'un...



Comme si tu avais besoin d'actualité pour agacer, toi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme si tu avais besoin d'actualité pour agacer, toi !



Bizarre: ce sont les députés de gauche qui m'agacent, moi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2013)

« Barre c'est mon compagnon de chambre : il dort à côté de moi à l'Assemblée » (André Santini à propose de Raymond Barre).


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Mars 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité de février, histoire d'en agacer plus d'un...



Euh c'était pendant le "débat" sur le mariage homosexuel. Il valait mieux jouer qu'écouter "les arguments" de la droite.

Enfin le pire c'est quand même les absents UMP qui ont déposés un amendement sans le défendre. Ainsi que l'absence en général.


----------



## KERRIA (9 Mars 2013)

si contrairement à la cafetière du même métal, aucun prétendant n'est "pistonné" on pourra dire que c'est l'UMP de mes deux....Présidents....

oui bon..j'ai honte...je sors...

La Bonne Journée...


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2013)

Ne pas froisser son électorat, c'est important


:love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ne pas froisser son électorat, c'est important
> :love:



_Alors que le ministre de la Défense Jean-Yves Le Drian a évoqué "la constitution d'une filière terroriste" après la capture d'un deuxième jihadiste français, jeudi au Mali, François Hollande a préféré parler d'"un certain nombre de concitoyens perdus"_

J'adore les éléments de langage en vigueur à gauche ! 

De véritables artistes en la matière 

Du théâtre de boulevard de haut niveau


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2013)

La taxe à 75%. La vidéo qui explique tout.


----------



## Galekal (9 Mars 2013)

Une excellente illustration (récente) du thème de l'idiocratie :

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/309985_512546682101553_266607170_n.jpg

A partager, c'est du tout bon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> _Alors que le ministre de la Défense Jean-Yves Le Drian a évoqué "la constitution d'une filière terroriste" après la capture d'un deuxième jihadiste français, jeudi au Mali, François Hollande a préféré parler d'"un certain nombre de concitoyens perdus"_
> 
> J'adore les éléments de langage en vigueur à gauche !
> 
> ...



On pouvait en dire autant de leurs prédécesseurs.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> On pouvait en dire autant de leurs prédécesseurs.



C'est bien le problème. En espérant que les prochains ne soient pas pires (on peut toujours rêver).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> On pouvait en dire autant de leurs prédécesseurs.





Pamoi a dit:


> C'est bien le problème. En espérant que les prochains ne soient pas pires (on peut toujours rêver).



zêtes pas fou ? Aller dire à lemmy que les mecs de droite sont aussi cons, pourris, cinglés, faux culs (rayer les mentions inutiles) que ceux de gauche ? Mais il va vous livrer une guerre thermo-nucléaire (© S.Jobs) ! :afraid:



Bon, sérieusement, je pensais que tout le monde savait que dans le cursus pour devenir homme politique, il y avait en seconde langue obligatoire (coeff 15 à l'examen) langue de bois, mais vous savez ce qu'il en est des langues apprises à l'école, on les parle rarement à la perfection. Là, c'est l'évidence même, Le Drian a fait une faute de langue de bois &#8230; Mais bon, ça peut arriver à tout le monde d'avoir un accès de franchise dans un moment d'égarement ! :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> bla... bla...



Lurel, sors de ce corps:

_"Victorin Lurel, qui représentait le gouvernement français aux obsèques de Hugo Chavez vendredi à Caracas, a confié son émotion à la presse après la cérémonie, contesté le qualificatif de «dictateur» pour désigner l'ex-président vénézuélien, et estimé que «Chavez c'est De Gaulle plus Léon Blum»"_ ©AFP in "Libé"

Un commentaire ne manque pas de sel:

"_Pour ceux qui connaissent ce ministre il parait que ce n'est même pas le plus crétin ni le plus démago ..... Ceci est d'autant plus gave car on peut se demmander si l'imbécilité n'est pas une maladie particulière et contagieuse au sein de ce gouvernement complètement obsédé par la recherche d' excuses de n'être pas assez à gauche.
Grave aussi de voir que pour se dire de gauche il faille se déclarer ami de DICTATEURS FOUS comme Armani Netjab... Castro et autres.
Heureusement que nos PS gaucho ne disposent pas d'une mâne pétrolière car ils se donneraient une bonne conscience en distribuant de l'assistance et des prébendes_"

Parfaitement jugé 

PS: c'est qui, lemmy ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> PS: c'est qui, lemmy ?



Le simple fait que tu pose la question démontre à l'envi ce que tout le monde (sauf quelques nioubes) sait ici !


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2013)

Notre ami Timecapsule n'a du voyager beaucoup et surtout remontrer beaucoup de monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un commentaire ne manque pas de sel:
> 
> "_Pour ceux qui connaissent ce ministre il parait que ce n'est même pas le plus crétin ni le plus démago ..... Ceci est d'autant plus gave car on peut se demmander si l'imbécilité n'est pas une maladie particulière et contagieuse au sein de ce gouvernement complètement obsédé par la recherche d' excuses de n'être pas assez à gauche.
> Grave aussi de voir que pour se dire de gauche il faille se déclarer ami de DICTATEURS FOUS comme *Armani Netjab*... Castro et autres.
> ...



_ Armani Netjab_, le dictateur fou qui s'habille en Italie ?  

Ce commentaire « érudit »  lui taille effectivement un costume


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2013)

C'est vrai qu'il est toujours élégant


----------



## Galekal (10 Mars 2013)

http://www.armani.com/fr/emporioarmani/homme/costumes

Pas donnés, les costards 

On voit bien qu'il y en a qui ne se refusent rien.


----------



## KERRIA (10 Mars 2013)

éléctorat froissé ? rien de tel qu'un bon coup de fer...ça enlève les mauvais plis..

Le Bon Jour...


----------



## Le docteur (10 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est bien le problème. En espérant que les prochains ne soient pas pires (on peut toujours rêver).



Tous les cauchemars sont permis. Ca fait bien trente ans que c'est de pire en pire, qu'on se dit que pire c'est pas possible, et qu'on arrive encore à nous (se) surprendre...

Quand ce sera Ségolène (et ses ségolénâtres) qui sera à la tête de l'Etat ou Nicolas II, le retour de la revanche qui reviendra déboulonner encore un peu plus la République on en reparlera.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2013)

Avoir le sens de la formule, c'est important pour un journaliste


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Avoir le sens de la formule, c'est important pour un journaliste



A défaut de savoir analyser, il faut bien qu'il fasse quelque chose 

Mais c'est pas mal trouvé


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2013)

C'est à chier oui :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2013)

Quoi de plus normal que sa cote dort puisque le mou tarde...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi de plus normal que sa cote dort puisque le mou tarde...



Le mou ne sert plus à rien, puisque le chat Vez est mort.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi de plus normal que sa cote dort puisque le mou tarde...





Cratès a dit:


> Le mou ne sert plus à rien, puisque le chat Vez est mort.



Et après ça viendra m'accuser de faire des jeux de mot laids dignes du Vermot !


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2013)

_".... viendra en train et dormira à la préfecture."_ ^^


----------



## Galekal (11 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> _".... viendra en train et dormira à la préfecture."_ ^^



Et oui, François, il convient d'occuper le terrain économique et social dans le cadre d'un vrai projet de gauche. Ce n'est pas tout d'enfumer les troupes avec de grotesques diversions sociétales comme le "mariage pour tous".


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2013)

D'un autre côté, les sondages d'opinion : le candidat promet de faire ce qu'il faut pour améliorer la situation dans les 5 ans, et l'électeur de base (celui qui, en gros, vote à droite quand la gauche est au pouvoir et à gauche quand la droite est au pouvoir) change d'avis à son propos si son salaire n'est pas doublé et ses impôts divisés par 2 dans les 5 semaines  les 30% d'opinions favorables qu'il a encore, ce sont (toujours "en gros") ceux qui ont votés pour lui par conviction !: :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> _".... viendra en train et dormira à la préfecture."_ ^^


C'est ce que faisait de Gaulle. 

A défaut d'idées, de programme et de charisme, autant s'inspirer d'un grand prédécesseur


----------



## Galekal (11 Mars 2013)

La citation apocryphe d'Albert Einstein ne manque pas d'originalité.


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est ce que faisait de Gaulle.
> 
> A défaut d'idées, de programme et de charisme, autant s'inspirer d'un grand prédécesseur



C'est curieux, ça ne me rassure pas, j'ai comme une angoisse là. ^^

Sinon,  299 792 458 ms c'est bien aussi. ;-)


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> C'est curieux, ça ne me rassure pas. ^^
> 
> Sinon,  299 792 458 ms c'est bien aussi. ;-)



c'etait pas fait pour 

possible, mais ça doit pas être facile


----------



## Galekal (11 Mars 2013)

Tenez, pour changer :

Un peu d'actualité scientifique 

http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemonde.fr/2013/03/10/homme-qui-ne-descendait-pas-d-adam/

C'est chouette, non ?


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Tenez, pour changer :
> 
> Un peu d'actualité scientifique
> 
> ...



Où alors maladie génétique, contamination du prélèvement, scientifique Coréen, je plaisante


----------



## Galekal (11 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Où alors maladie génétique, contamination du prélèvement, scientifique Coréen, je plaisante



Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est du gros en matière de questionnement a propos du _grand prédécesseur_


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi de plus normal que sa cote dort puisque le mou tarde...



Celle-là, elle me plaît...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'un autre côté, les sondages d'opinion : le candidat promet de faire ce qu'il faut pour améliorer la situation dans les 5 ans, et l'électeur de base (celui qui, en gros, vote à droite quand la gauche est au pouvoir et à gauche quand la droite est au pouvoir) change d'avis à son propos si son salaire n'est pas doublé et ses impôts divisés par 2 dans les 5 semaines  les 30% d'opinions favorables qu'il a encore, ce sont (toujours "en gros") ceux qui ont votés pour lui par conviction !: :mouais:



Ben oui, mais en même temps il n'a rien fait, rien du tout. Pire, pour les hôpitaux, l'éducation, par exemple il continue le programme de son prédécesseur, qui, comme on le sait était aussi un dangereux gauchiste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h09 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Où alors maladie génétique, contamination du prélèvement, scientifique Coréen, je plaisante



Ou alors on n'a pas déterré le premier sapiens, mais le deuxième (si ce n'est pire) c'est terrible ce laisser-aller des déterreurs de nonosses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben oui, mais en même temps il n'a rien fait, rien du tout. Pire, pour les hôpitaux, l'éducation, par exemple il continue le programme de son prédécesseur, qui, comme on le sait était aussi un dangereux gauchiste.



Donc, tu fais partie des "électeurs de base" :



> le candidat promet de faire ce qu'il faut pour améliorer la situation dans les 5 ans, et l'électeur de base (celui qui, en gros, vote à droite quand la gauche est au pouvoir et à gauche quand la droite est au pouvoir) change d'avis à son propos si son salaire n'est pas doublé et ses impôts divisés par 2 dans les 5 semaines



Peut pas tout faire en même temps, Chavez, lui, il avait la manne pétrolière, F.H., non ! Puis il ne faut pas confondre "ce qui est fait" avec les effets que ça a (ou "aura" voire même pourrait avoir"). Déjà, il visite la france en TGV, comme le pékin moyen, ça fait toujours du taf pour les cheminots ! :rateau:



Le docteur a dit:


> Ou alors on n'a pas déterré le premier sapiens, mais le deuxième (si ce n'est pire) c'est terrible ce laisser-aller des déterreurs de nonosses...



En fait non, c'est : "Ou alors on n'a pas déterré le second sapiens, mais le troisième (si ce n'est pire)", car par ordre d'apparition, l'hypothèse la plus communément admise est :

1) Homo Sapiens Neanderthalensis,
2) Homo Sapiens Sapiens.

Donc, si on suit ton hypothèse, on aurait :

1) Homo Sapiens Neanderthalensis,
2) Homo Sapiens hypothèticus
3) Homo Sapiens Sapiens.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2013)

Il paraît que sapiens sapiens, c'est tombé en désuétude.

Je ne suis pas l'électeur de base, vu que je n'ai pas voté à droite (enfin si : aux deuxième tour de la dernière farce pseudo-républicaine, j'ai voté à droite, puisque j'ai voté PS  au premier, par contre, j'ai voté à gauche).


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, il visite la france en TGV, comme le pékin moyen, ça fait toujours du taf pour les cheminots ! :rateau:



Le pékin "normal", quand il prend le TGV il porte ses valises... 

... et quand il est en vacances, *il n'est pas accueilli de cette façon...* :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2013)

*12 CDD avant d'être licenciée : une jeune chercheuse nantaise fait condamner l'Inserm*

Si ce jugement fait jurisprudence, c'est tout bon pour les non-titulaires taillables et corvéables à merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le pékin "normal", quand il prend le TGV il porte ses valises...
> 
> ... et quand il est en vacances, *il n'est pas accueilli de cette façon...* :rateau:



Le "pékin normal" dont je parle, il fait comme François, il ne prend pas le TGV pour partir en vacances, mais pour bosser, dans le cadre d'un célèbre "travailler plus pour gagner plus" énoncé par un des prédécesseurs de François (et qui, si on excepte certains dirigeants d'entreprises importantes, c'est généralement traduit par "travailler plus pour gagner moins" ), donc, il ne part qu'avec son attaché-case, rien d'insurmontable à porter ! Il n'y a que les feignasses comme toi, pour partir en vacances en TGV !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2013)

Erreur. Le pékin normal prend sa voiture pour aller en vacances, le TGV c'est trop cher.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2013)

Erreur. Le pekin normal ne part plus en vacances :rateau:


----------



## Galekal (13 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Erreur. Le pekin normal ne part plus en vacances :rateau:



Exact. Désormais, il reste bosser car il s'est endetté pour raisons de santé (dentistes et diverses prestations dont même les mutuelles ne veulent plus entendre parler).


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Erreur. Le pekin normal ne part plus en vacances :rateau:



Pas faux.


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mars 2013)

Dans la filière des viandes: après le cheval et le boeuf, voici l'âne


----------



## Galekal (13 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dans la filière des viandes: après le cheval et le boeuf, voici l'âne



Une affaire bien lamentable qui n'est malheureusement qu'un petit échantillon de ce qui peut être pratiqué en matière de violence managériale. En effet, la vague du suicides de France Telecom n'a pas eu lieu en raison d'un "mouvement de mode" contrairement a ce qu'ont pu déclarer certains "managers".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2013)

*GROUIIIIIIIK !!!*


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *GROUIIIIIIIK !!!*



ça va faire du pâté pour pas cher, bientôt revendu en Europe et ailleurs dans le monde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Une affaire bien lamentable qui n'est malheureusement qu'un petit échantillon de ce qui peut être pratiqué en matière de violence managériale



J'ai connu !  ... évaluation tous les trimestres selon le système du "UP or OUT" bien connu des sociétés américaines ! ... des gars vomissaient dans les couloirs en attendant d'y passer !


----------



## Madalvée (13 Mars 2013)

Habemus papam.


----------



## Galekal (13 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai connu !  ... évaluation tous les trimestres selon le système du "UP or OUT" bien connu des sociétés américaines ! ... des gars vomissaient dans les couloirs en attendant d'y passer !



Type de situation dont un nombre certain de personnes ont été victimes 
Et encore, si l'on ne fait que vomir en douce, sans autres conséquences à plus ou moins long terme, on s'en tire "bien", mais cela peut aussi aller bien au delà. Voir notamment ce lien :
http://www.inserm.fr/espace-journalistes/stress-au-travail-et-infarctus-un-lien-confirme

Désormais, ceux qui ne jurent que par le management par le stress ne peuvent pas dire qu'ils ne le font pas en connaissance de cause.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mars 2013)

Un nouveau Pape est appelé à régner La suite vous connaissez 

Sur ce entendu à la télé ce serait un "homostère" je sais pas si j'orthographie bien 

Anchois premier serait son nom :mouais:


----------



## loustic (13 Mars 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Habemus papam.


Mais, il y en a déjà deux ou trois ici...


----------



## Madalvée (13 Mars 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Mais, il y en a déjà deux ou trois ici...



François, le changement c'est maintenant J'ai l'impression qu'on me l'a déjà fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2013)

Voici comment _La Croix_ présentait il y a quelque jours Jorge Mario Bergoglio, archevêque de Buenos Aires et tout nouveau Souverain Pontif : 
« Ayant fait de la pauvreté un de ses combats &#8211; « une violation des droits de l&#8217;homme », affirmait-il en 2009 &#8211; ce pourfendeur du néolibéralisme et de la mondialisation est ainsi devenu une autorité morale incontestable en Argentine et au-delà [&#8230;] » (http://www.la-croix.com/Religion/Ac...ete-proche-des-pauvres-_NP_-2013-03-08-918980). 


« Pourfendeur du néolibéralisme et de la mondialisation »&#8230;


J'aurais jamais pensé qu'ils voteraient pour JPTK !!!


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> « Pourfendeur du néolibéralisme et de la mondialisation »
> 
> 
> J'aurais jamais pensé qu'ils voteraient pour JPTK !!!



Quel hommage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un pape qui est militant à ATTAC, si c'est pas génial


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Un nouveau Pape est appelé à régner La suite vous connaissez
> 
> Sur ce entendu à la télé ce serait un "homostère" je sais pas si j'orthographie bien
> 
> Anchois premier serait son nom :mouais:



Nan. C'est François 1er.


----------



## Galekal (13 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Voici comment _La Croix_ présentait il y a quelque jours Jorge Mario Bergoglio, archevêque de Buenos Aires et tout nouveau Souverain Pontif :
> « Ayant fait de la pauvreté un de ses combats  « une violation des droits de lhomme », affirmait-il en 2009  ce pourfendeur du néolibéralisme et de la mondialisation est ainsi devenu une autorité morale incontestable en Argentine et au-delà [] » (http://www.la-croix.com/Religion/Ac...ete-proche-des-pauvres-_NP_-2013-03-08-918980).
> 
> 
> ...



S'il est pourfendeur du néolibéralisme et de la mondialisation, cela s'annonce fort intéressant a suivre. En plus, le choix de la référence à François d'Assise n'est pas anodine et suggère une attention particulière portée aux plus vulnérables. Il y avait dans tous les cas quelque chose d'émouvant dans le ton humble et la simplicité de ses premières déclarations.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai connu !  ... évaluation tous les trimestres selon le système du "UP or OUT" bien connu des sociétés américaines ! ... des gars vomissaient dans les couloirs en attendant d'y passer !



Un jour j'espère qu'on passera devant un tribunal international pour crime contre l'humanité les ordures qui inventent de telles méthodes.


----------



## Galekal (14 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Un jour j'espère qu'on passera devant un tribunal international pour crime contre l'humanité les ordures qui inventent de telles méthodes.



Ils mériteraient en effet certainement de passer devant le TPI de La Haye car ils ne valent pas mieux que le docteur Mengele.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Un jour j'espère qu'on passera devant un tribunal international pour crime contre l'humanité les ordures qui inventent de telles méthodes.





Galekal a dit:


> Ils mériteraient en effet certainement de passer devant le TPI de La Haye car ils ne valent pas mieux que le docteur Mengele.



je pensais plus simplement à la remise en fonction de la guillotine (mon coté patriote, certainement) :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Quel hommage !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P... je vais devoir me convertir...



Le Monde a dit:


> Car le Vatican n'a pas choisi la révolution en votant pour ce conservateur "d'origine italienne, qui soutient vigoureusement les positions du Vatican sur l'avortement, le mariage homosexuel, l'ordination des femmes et d'autres questions importantes".


Ah ben non, finalement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> je pensais plus simplement à la remise en fonction de la guillotine (mon coté patriote, certainement) :rose:



Le problème, c'est qu'on ne trouve plus de personnel pour la faire fonctionner depuis que :


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mars 2013)

Avec la lanterne, ça ne marche plus... 

Sinon je déconne mais je serais tout de même d'accord avec le père Franquin et je suis un fan absolu d'_Idées noires._


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> je pensais plus simplement à la remise en fonction de la guillotine (mon coté patriote, certainement) :rose:



Ha non, c'est inesthétique au possible et salissant... La cigüe, là ya du style et du niveau


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha non, c'est inesthétique au possible et salissant... La cigüe, là ya du style et du niveau


Ué, mais c'est élitiste : faut être philosophe et en toge. Alors que la bascule à Charlot, c'est démocratique, tout le monde y a droit du haut en bas de l'échelle, preuve à l'appui depuis plus de 200 ans !


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Habemus papam.




Non, tout le monde se trompe.

C' est pas çà qu' il a dit.

C' est

ABBA mousse papam!!

çà lançait les festivités, et déhanchements déchainés sur musique disco dans un grand bain de mousse.

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...mmeuble-avec-le-plus-grand-sauna-gay-ditalie/


----------



## wip (14 Mars 2013)

Moi je vous le dis, avec le couple François-François, on est mal barré pour avancer... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2013)

wip a dit:


> Moi je vous le dis, avec le couple François-François, on est mal barré pour avancer... :rateau:



Ça y est : encore un adepte du "nous étions au bord de l'abîme, mais depuis, nous avons fait un grand pas en avant !"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2013)

*La CEDH condamne la France dans l'affaire de l'affichette "Casse-toi pov'con"*


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

l'iPhone transformé en microscope


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mars 2013)

Pour quelqu'un qui souhaite que la France soigne gratuitement tout le tiers-monde, ça la fout mal. 

Jean-Luc Mélenchon à Cuba pour une operation des amygdales


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui souhaite que la France soigne gratuitement tout le tiers-monde, ça la fout mal.
> 
> Jean-Luc Mélenchon à Cuba pour une operation des amygdales



Comment tu fais pour trouver ce genre d'article ? 

Ridicule le Mélenchon avec Cuba, depuis la mort de Chavez.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour trouver ce genre d'article ?
> 
> Ridicule le Mélenchon avec Cuba, depuis la mort de Chavez.



en fait ce site ne diffuse que de fausses infos


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2013)

Euh, quand on voit la photo de l'article, avec Mélenchon dans un jogging qui ressemble furieusement à un de ceux Castro et des "raccords" assez visibles, ça sent le fake qd même non ?


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mars 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, quand on voit la photo de l'article, avec Mélenchon dans un jogging qui ressemble furieusement à un de ceux Castro et des "raccords" assez visibles, ça sent le fake qd même non ?



Mélenchon sent déjà le fake, alors le double fake était crédible 

Mélenchon communiste par défaut quoi, pas de visibilité ailleurs.


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, quand on voit la photo de l'article, avec Mélenchon dans un jogging qui ressemble furieusement à un de ceux Castro et des "raccords" assez visibles, ça sent le fake qd même non ?


Suffit seulement de regarder les titres des autres 'articles' dans la colonne de droite...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mars 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, quand on voit la photo de l'article, avec Mélenchon dans un jogging qui ressemble furieusement à un de ceux Castro et des "raccords" assez visibles, ça sent le fake qd même non ?





Romuald a dit:


> Suffit seulement de regarder les titres des autres 'articles' dans la colonne de droite...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2013)

je crois qu'on ne reverra pas Sly54 de sitôt... :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Suffit seulement de regarder les titres des autres 'articles' dans la colonne de droite...



Je sais pas lire


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui souhaite que la France soigne gratuitement tout le tiers-monde, ça la fout mal.
> 
> Jean-Luc Mélenchon à Cuba pour une operation des amygdales



Le photomontage a 3 franc s 10 sous...








Mais pour se détendre, la une vaut le coup:

http://www.postillon.fr/

Juste comme çà, 10minutes.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Le photomontage a 3 franc s 10 sous...


De mon temps c'était 3 francs 6 sous.
Parce que là ça fait plutôt 4 balles, nan !?
Ça n'enlève rien au côté bidonné de l'image.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2013)

http://archivolatino.photoshelter.com/image/I0000jlTm4rfAO5E


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça n'enlève rien au côté bidonné de l'image.




... sans omettre son côté bidonnant


----------



## Galekal (14 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Le photomontage a 3 franc s 10 sous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Site de franche déconnade s'il en est. 
Pas triste non plus, la cérémonie de remise de la première amende Hadopi avec une caricature de téléchargeur type qui semble suggérer au passage que ceux qui s'adonnent à cette spécialité passent leur temps à s'empiffrer en regardant les conneries qu'ils ont pu pomper sur le net. 

... ce qui est certainement un peu excessif, car on peut tout aussi bien télécharger du culturel, manger équilibré, et faire du sport.


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Site de franche déconnade s'il en est.
> Pas triste non plus, la cérémonie de remise de la première amende Hadopi avec une caricature de téléchargeur type qui semble suggérer au passage que ceux qui s'adonnent à cette spécialité passent leur temps à s'empiffrer en regardant les conneries qu'ils ont pu pomper sur le net.
> 
> ... ce qui est certainement un peu excessif, car on peut tout aussi bien télécharger du culturel, manger équilibré, et faire du sport.



On a la liste des téléchargement du condamné:

« Derrière les trois fichiers téléchargés pour lesquels vous avez été condamné, Britney_Spears_-_toxic.mp3,  Marc_Dorcel-Oral_anthology.avi et Marion_Cotillard_Scene_taxi(seins nus).mpeg se cachent des créateurs et des artistes qui ne peuvent aujourd&#8217;hui plus vivre de leur métier » a-t-elle poursuivi avant de donner la parole à l&#8217;intéressé

Par contre, je propose une prière collective pour que:

Jean-philippe Bertuzzi Di Annibale · RENAULT TRUCKS PUBLIC RELATIONS MANAGER & coordinator for factory tours in France at Renault Trucks

n' ait jamais l' idée de s' inscrire sur macgé.

Et si ce genre de personne bosse chez Renault comme RENAULT TRUCKS PUBLIC RELATIONS MANAGER & coordinator for factory... ha bah je comprends que là, on est "dans la merde".

(Ou iul faut esperer qu' il fasse parti dusite, et que ce genre de chose soit postée pour se marrer, faut qu' on prie pour çà aussi)


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2013)

*y'en a qui ne sont pas très clairs...*


----------



## Galekal (14 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'en a qui ne sont pas très clairs...*



Ben, c'est compréhensible. 
Sous la menace d'un sabre laser, on lâche le pognon sans discuter.


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2013)

=> Paris, l'Essonne, l'Oise, le Loiret, le Loir-et-Cher, la Somme, le Nord, la Moselle, l'Ille-et-Vilaine, le Calvados, la Loire-Atlantique, la Gironde, la Haute-Garonne, les Pyrénées-Orientales, le Rhône, le Vaucluse, les Alpes-Maritimes et les Bouches-du-Rhône.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> sujet qui met de bonne humeur dès le matin



A se demander si on ne risque pas moins de tracas en roulant sans permis en voiture volée.


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2013)

quand Velux nous la joue comme Caddie


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2013)

Velux®, malheureux !

Sont vraiment cons, ils devraient au contraire être fiers que leur marque soit devenue un nom commun comme frigidaire ou mobylette.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> A se demander si on ne risque pas moins de tracas en roulant sans permis en voiture volée.



Finir en prison tu veux dire ? 

Ces radars sont fait pour chopper les connards qui roulent vraiment trop vite, ça me dérange pas pour le coup, sauf si on en détourne l'usage. Je dois être cocu je pense, depuis le temps que je respecte seulement à 80 % du temps la vitesse sur les routes, j'ai jamais eu un PV en 20 ans. Je me dis du coup qu'il faut avoir soit la guigne, soit respecter encore moins que moi les limitations de vitesse.



Romuald a dit:


> Velux®, malheureux !
> 
> Sont vraiment cons, ils devraient au contraire être fiers que leur marque soit devenue un nom commun comme frigidaire ou mobylette.



C'est clair, c'est d'un ridicule ces procédures... suffirait de remonter un peu dans le temps et ils auraient été ravis qu'on cite leur marque en plus. Faut vraiment être con à bouffer de la paille pour interdire l'usage de cette marque qui est devenu un nom commun. Tout le monde le dit, j'essayais en fait de trouver un autre terme et je n'y arrivais même pas, je n'imagine même pas le mal que j'aurais à me faire comprendre avec ma fenêtre inclinée rabattante.
Enfin bon, ça créer au moins un emploi


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2013)

Heu... Heu... Impossible !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> fenêtre inclinée rabattante



fenêtre de toit inclinée rabattante double vitrage rideau sur enrouleur incorporé


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> fenêtre de toit inclinée rabattante double vitrage rideau sur enrouleur incorporé



un velux quoi


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> un velux quoi


NAN !
Un *V*elux*®*

Sinon tu te retrouves avec un procès au derche.


Comme disait Audiard 'Le jour où la connerie se vendra en tube, j'en connais qui se précipiteront pour acheter une brosse à dents'


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Mars 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Heu... Heu... Impossible !



On peut porter plainte contre Xavier Kemlin parce qu'il dit de la merde ? Et qu'en plus de totalement méconnaitre la liberté matrimoniale, il est également très nul en fiscalité.

Avec une plainte comme ça, c'est lui qui risque de se retrouver avec une amende.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

comme son mail figure au bas du courrier, a mon avis la pauvre Fanny va finir fanny.


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> NAN !
> Un *V*elux*®*
> 
> Sinon tu te retrouves avec un procès au derche.
> ...



il me recopieront 100 fois la définition de l'antonomase du nom propre


----------



## Galekal (15 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> comme son mail figure au bas du courrier, a mon avis la pauvre Fanny va finir fanny.



Après un coup comme celui ci, il est en effet probable que la miss fasse grise mine en relevant ses mails car ce type de "gag" a vite fait de faire le tour de la toile


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> comme son mail figure au bas du courrier, a mon avis la pauvre Fanny va finir fanny.



Dans un premier temps on peux lui envoyer l'adresse de ce fil


----------



## Pamoi (15 Mars 2013)

Après Sandrine Mazetier, députée, qui voulait renommer les "écoles maternelles", dénomination sexiste, nous avons des nouvelles de la LICRA


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2013)

L'info (sont taquins, dans l'est ) :



> Deux radars automatiques ont été arrachés de leur socle à l'aide d'une pelle mécanique &#8230;
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> Une enquête judiciaire a été ouverte pour dégradation d'un bien public.



Franchement, je trouve qu'il y a de l'abus, là, qualifier ces aspirateurs à fric de "bien public", c'est pour dégradation d'une nuisance publique, qu'ils devraient enquêter !


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2013)

un document impressionnant sur les "bricoleurs" de la rébellion syrienne 

[DM]xy7fje[/DM]


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> fenêtre inclinée rabattante



J'préfère ouverture zénithale


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2013)

*pauvres bêtes: ce n'est pas gratifiant...*


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

Retour de bâton pour EDF


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Avec une plainte comme ça, c'est lui qui risque de se retrouver avec une amende.



Ah bon ?

C'est pourtant très courant pour un chef d'entreprise !

Tu pourrais étayer ton affirmation ?


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha non, c'est inesthétique au possible et salissant... La cigüe, là ya du style et du niveau



Oui, mais la cigüe, ils ne la méritent pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça y est : encore un adepte du "nous étions au bord de l'abîme, mais depuis, nous avons fait un grand pas en avant !"


C'est pourtant vrai. J'irais pas dire un grand bond en avant. Pépère, c'est pas le grand timonier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h28 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> l'iPhone transformé en microscope



Ca fait pas un peu cher le microscope ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Mélenchon sent déjà le fake, alors le double fake était crédible
> 
> Mélenchon communiste par défaut quoi, pas de visibilité ailleurs.



C'est toujours mieux que socialiste par défaut comme les autres. 

Voir les anecdotes de tonton Pierre, par exemple : 
[DM]x5gc8w_professionnels-de-la-politique-bour_news#.UURYG785h94[/DM]


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Voir les anecdotes de tonton Pierre, par exemple :



Mince, j'ai cru un instant que c'était Pierre Douglas !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas qui est ce tonton Pierre, mais je n'ai strictement rien compris a ce qu'il raconte...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2013)

*INSOLITE  Un golfeur avalé par un trou*

On ne se méfie jamais assez d'un trou de balle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2013)

Insolite aussi : l'histoire de la femme la plus laide du monde !



> Dans une publicité publiée en 1854 dans The New York Times son mari et impresario la décrit comme &#8221;le chaînon entre l&#8217;homme et l&#8217;orang-outan&#8221;.



L'était d'un romantisme, le mari


----------



## inkclub (16 Mars 2013)

pour ceux qui un compte en chypre

Cet accord a été conclu, en échange d'une taxe exceptionnelle sur les dépôts bancaires qui rapportera environ 5,8 milliards d'euros.

Décision sans précédent, cette taxe sera de 6,75% pour les dépôts inférieurs à 100.000 euros et 9,9% pour ceux qui dépassent ce montant. A cela s'ajoute une retenue à la source sur les intérêts de ces dépôts.Parmi les autres mesures, figurent un relèvement de l'impôt sur les sociétés qui passera de 10 à 12,5% et des privatisations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> pour ceux qui un compte en chypre
> 
> Cet accord a été conclu, en échange d'une taxe exceptionnelle sur les dépôts bancaires qui rapportera environ 5,8 milliards d'euros.
> 
> Décision sans précédent, cette taxe sera de 6,75% pour les dépôts inférieurs à 100.000 euros et 9,9% pour ceux qui dépassent ce montant. A cela s'ajoute une retenue à la source sur les intérêts de ces dépôts.Parmi les autres mesures, figurent un relèvement de l'impôt sur les sociétés qui passera de 10 à 12,5% et des privatisations.



Un exploit de plus du sadisme fiscal imposé par Berlin et ses valets. Pendant ce temps-là, le paludisme refait son apparition en Grèce, du fait de l'état d'abandon du système de santé, saigné à blanc par les coupes budgétaires


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> C'est pourtant très courant pour un chef d'entreprise !
> 
> Tu pourrais étayer ton affirmation ?



Bah le fait que sa plainte n'a pas encore été jugé recevable, je doute très fortement qu'elle le soit, et heureusement pour lui, sinon c'est lui qui est en position d'être poursuivi (par le ministère public d'une part, d'autre part, par Trierweiler). Je déteste la procédure donc j'ai pas les articles en tête. 

Je vois pas ce qui est courant pour un chef d'entreprise ... dire des conneries c'est une chose, porter plainte en est une autre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah le fait que sa plainte n'a pas encore été jugé recevable,



Ce n'est, en aucun cas,une preuve.

Tout au plus une manuvre dilatoire...


----------



## Galekal (17 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui est ce tonton Pierre, mais je n'ai strictement rien compris a ce qu'il raconte...



C'était un boxeur, car _la sociologie est un sport de combat_ :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbJFMNmBwro


Un peu dans un autre style, mais toujours dans la catégorie poids lourd, il est intéressant de suivre les analyses de Jean-Claude Michéa, qui a été récemment interviewé par "Marianne" :

http://www.marianne.net/Jean-Claude-Michea-Pourquoi-j-ai-rompu-avec-la-gauche_a227358.html


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n'est, en aucun cas,une preuve.
> 
> Tout au plus une man&#339;uvre dilatoire...



Mais pas du tout ... Là c'est pas pour retarder le procès, où le jugement, c'est juste que sa plainte est stupide. 

Tu vas porter plainte contre Hollande parce tu as mal manger ce midi, ta plainte sera irrecevable, c'est pas dilatoire c'est pour éviter les plaintes stupides et les plaintes qui vont mener à rien, les plaintes qui ne sont pas déposés devant la bonne juridiction ........


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> bla, bla....



La plainte est déposée contre la maîtresse.

Quant au pingouin, on pourrait penser à la complicité de recel...

À sa décharge, il a eu comme prédécesseur un maître (qu'il vénère) en la matière !


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La plainte est déposée contre la maîtresse.
> 
> Quant au pingouin, on pourrait penser à la complicité de recel...
> 
> À sa décharge, il a eu comme prédécesseur un maître (qu'il vénère) en la matière !



N'importe quoi. On dirait des commentaires/critiques du parti chrétien-démocrate.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui est ce tonton Pierre, mais je n'ai strictement rien compris a ce qu'il raconte...



C'est Pierre Bourdieu, le bien nommé Dieu des sociologues gauchistes français. Ce qu'il raconte, c'est que par exemple une des plus belles escroqueries soc-dém de ces dernières années n'a choisi son bord que pour des raisons bassement carriéristes, avant d'aller dézinguer tout ceux qui ne se prosternaient pas devant sa majesté dans son fief.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2013)

*vive l'hiver !* :rose:


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> pour ceux qui un compte en chypre
> 
> Cet accord a été conclu, en échange d'une taxe exceptionnelle sur les dépôts bancaires qui rapportera environ 5,8 milliards d'euros.
> 
> Décision sans précédent, cette taxe sera de 6,75% pour les dépôts inférieurs à 100.000 euros et 9,9% pour ceux qui dépassent ce montant. A cela s'ajoute une retenue à la source sur les intérêts de ces dépôts.Parmi les autres mesures, figurent un relèvement de l'impôt sur les sociétés qui passera de 10 à 12,5% et des privatisations.



pour une fois qu'un paradis fiscal doit se saborder pour survivre !!!! génial un coup de génie, les mafias qui mettent leur argent à Chypre en montant des boîtes de paris sportifs ou autres vont en prendre plein les fesses:love: les Anglais et les Grecs qui vont planquer leur blé à Chypre pareil.
trop fort, de toute façon avec des comptes rémunérés entre 2,5 et 9 %, fallait pas trop rêver, ça devait se terminer comme ça.

du coup les bancaires européennes vont se faire défoncer en bourse, que du bonheur !!!!!

j'en reviens toujours pas, faire payer les Russes et les Anglais pour sauver l'euro, c'est cultissime. 
quel avertissement pour tous les pays qui ont un secteur bancaire trop gros par rapport à leur PIB. 
une fantastique leçon d'économie à l'usage de ceux qui avaient oubliés le précédent islandais de 2008.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2013)

fedo a dit:


> pour une fois qu'un paradis fiscal doit se s'aborder pour survivre !!!! génial un coup de génie, les mafias qui mettent leur argent à Chypre en montant des boîtes de paris sportifs ou autres vont en prendre plein les fesses:love: les Anglais et les Grecs qui vont planquer leur blé à Chypre pareil.
> trop fort de toute façon avec des comptes rémunérés entre 2,5 et 9 %, fallait pas trop rêver, ça devait se terminer comme ça.
> 
> du coup les bancaires européennes vont se faire défoncer en bourse, que du bonheur !!!!!
> ...



ne sois pas si naïf: les fonds en question ont pris la poudre d'escampette !:rateau:


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ne sois pas si naïf: les fonds en question ont pris la poudre d'escampette !:rateau:



et bien non... sinon l'île serait déjà en faillite, personne ne veut de ces fonds.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2013)

fedo a dit:


> pour une fois qu'un paradis fiscal doit se saborder pour survivre !!!! génial un coup de génie, les mafias qui mettent leur argent à Chypre en montant des boîtes de paris sportifs ou autres vont en prendre plein les fesses:love: les Anglais et les Grecs qui vont planquer leur blé à Chypre pareil.
> trop fort, de toute façon avec des comptes rémunérés entre 2,5 et 9 %, fallait pas trop rêver, ça devait se terminer comme ça.
> 
> du coup les bancaires européennes vont se faire défoncer en bourse, que du bonheur !!!!!
> ...



Il me semble qu'on ne peut pas réduire le problème de Chypre à celui des mafias désireuses de recycler de l'argent sale, ou des gens désireux de planquer leur fric à bon compte, bien qu'il faille évidemment en tenir compte. Sur la position russe, notamment : http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/1049 (traduction d'une note rédigée par une analyste russe d'Alfa-Capital).

On en apprend beaucoup sur la réalité du processus décisionnel qui a conduit à cette décision dans un bon article de _Bloomberg_ : http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-18/deauville-zombie-strikes-as-cyprus-tax-inflames-crisis.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2013)

*un bon moyen de redresser la France...*


----------



## inkclub (19 Mars 2013)

On en apprend beaucoup sur la réalité du processus décisionnel qui a conduit à cette décision dans un bon article de _Bloomberg_ : http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-18/deauville-zombie-strikes-as-cyprus-tax-inflames-crisis.html[/QUOTE]


sur la tribune, une version en français


Or, selon le Financial Times daté de lundi, un haut responsable européen aurait confié au journal quinitialement les bailleurs de fonds internationaux souhaitaient que seuls les dépôts supérieurs à 100.000 euros soient taxés, et ce, à hauteur de 15,6%. Des dépôts qui sont détenus en grande partie par des Russes, rappelle le quotidien britannique. "Avec le FMI, les Allemands ont voulu taxer les déposants à Chypre jusqu'à 40%", a de son côté précisé une source diplomatique européenne sous couvert d'anonymat. "Il y a eu des mises en garde mais ils n'ont pas voulu écouter. Le comble maintenant est qu'ils n'assument pas."

Deux jours à peine après avoir difficilement ficelé l'accord, l'Allemagne, la France et la Banque centrale européenne (BCE) affirmaient ainsi ne pas être à l'origine de la proposition de taxer l'ensemble des déposants. Et dès dimanche, le ministre allemand des Finances, Wolfgang Schäuble, avait affirmé que Berlin s'était prononcé en faveur d'une protection des petits épargnants. Le gouvernement allemand, tout comme le FMI, a proposé une solution qui "respecte la garantie des dépôts", a déclaré Wolfgang Schaüble. Tout comme l'a fait Pierre Moscovici de son côté, ce lundi. "J'ai plaidé l'exemption des dépôts sous 100.000 euros depuis le départ", a-t-il affirmé à la presse au lendemain d'une nouvelle réunion, téléphonique, avec ses homologues de la zone euro, pour rectifier le tir après l'accord très critiqué sur l'aide à Chypre. 


c'est pas moi, c'est les autres :love:


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un bon moyen de redresser la France...*



Faut pisser dans le lit et le lendemain, top nickel, tu craches des flammes au boulot!


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2013)

Bye Bye Cahuzac


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2013)

Il est innocent !!


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2013)

J'adore, surtout les commentaires. Mise en examen + démission = coupable, forcément coupable.

C'est peut-être le cas, mais ce genre de raccourci me gonfle prodigieusement.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Mars 2013)

Le problème est que c'était le seul à peu près valable de l'équipe. Forcément, ça faisait tache.

Maintenant, sans lui, l'ensemble est plus cohérent.


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le problème est que c'était le seul à peu près valable de l'équipe. Forcément, ça faisait tache.
> 
> Maintenant, sans lui, l'ensemble est plus cohérent.



Je suis dégouté.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis dégouté.



Tu m'en vois désolé ! 

Pour te remonter le moral, une 'tite chanson qui saura disperser tes idées noires:

_Cest le pingouin que lon aperçoit au matin,
Les bras ballants le pingouin, les bras ballants mais lil hautain
Car il prétend le pingouin être sûr de ce qui est certain.
Il est savant ce pingouin. Il a étudié son latin et son accent le pingouin.
Mais quand il parle on entend rien, il bouffe ses mots le pingouin.
Il cause comme on perd son chemin.
Il nest ni beau le pingouin. Ni haut, ni bas, ni laid, ni loin.
Ni froid ni chaud le pingouin. Ni tout ni rien, rien, rien rien du tout.
Non tiens le pingouin on vient lui manger dans la main.
Il adore ça le pingouin.
Il prend son petit air souverain.
Mais jle connais moi lpingouin.
Il a pas des manières de châtelain non.
Cest mal élevé les pingouins faut que je lui donne des cours de maintien
Eh le pingouin ! Si un jour tu recroises mon chemin,
Je tapprendrai le pingouin, je tapprendrai à faire le baisemain.
Tu ravaleras le pingouin oui tu ravaleras ton dédain.
Tu mfais pas peur le pingouin.
Tu mfais pas peur, tu me fais rien, rien, rien, rien du tout.
Tiens le pingouin, tas lair tout seul dans ton jardin.
Tas lair inquiet le pingouin, tas mis ta tête de mocassin.
Tes démasqué le pingouin.
Tes bien puni, tes mis au coin, coin.
Cest mérité le pingouin, tavais quà pas être si vilain.
Je ne laime pas ce pingouin,
Malheur sournois, malheur radin, malheur narquois, le pingouin,
Mas lair content de lui tout plein. Il a lcur froid ce pingouin,
Il na pas lair daimer son prochain,cest pas pour moi les pingouins.
Jpréfér les biches, les chats, les chiens, les tiques, les lions ou les dauphins, pas les pingouins, pas les pingouins._ ©C. B-S

Merci qui ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> J'adore, surtout les commentaires. Mise en examen + démission = coupable, forcément coupable.
> 
> C'est peut-être le cas, mais ce genre de raccourci me gonfle prodigieusement.



Moi j'ai pas lu l'article, mais déjà je le pensais coupable (oui c'est un homme politique hein, quand y a soupçon, pire gros soupçon, c'est très rare qu'ils soient innocents) et puis quand j'ai juste lu que c'était sa voix sur l'enregistrement, du coup oui j'ai fait un grossier raccourci certainement... Mais bon j'ai vraiment eu l'impression pour le coup de voir un petit garçon pris sur le fait, la main plongé dans le bocal à bonbons, du coup ça m'a fait marrer qu'il se clame encore innocent


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> ça m'a fait marrer qu'il se clame encore innocent



Nous sommes bien d'accord. Et je suis surpris de lire que nombreux sont ceux qui le croient innocents.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Nous sommes bien d'accord. Et je suis surpris de lire que nombreux sont ceux qui le croient innocents.



Avec un compte en Suisse, encore un grand qui se croit plus malin 

Nous devrions faire comme les banques françaises, qui envoient un extrait de compte directement au fisc du canton concerné (mon cas), comme cela pas de jaloux, n'importe comment les déposants étrangers à la Suisse choisissent ce pays pour sa stabilité monétaire. Donc ils savent ce qu'ils font. 

Qui sait, un jour ils devront payer pour déposer leur argent, cela en fera réfléchir plus d'un.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Nous sommes bien d'accord. Et je suis surpris de lire que nombreux sont ceux qui le croient innocents.


Si tu penses à moi, je n'ai jamais dit que je le croyais innocent, simplement que comme tout justiciable il a droit à la présomption d'innocence.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu penses à moi, je n'ai jamais dit que je le croyais innocent, simplement que comme tout justiciable il a droit à la présomption d'innocence.



Et ce que, comme disait J'ai PéTé un Kable, c'est un homme politique, or, c'est cette catégorie d'homme qui est le plus susceptible d'être victime d'un complot, vu que les autres, y compris ceux qu'il est susceptible de déranger sont, à minima, aussi pourris que lui peut éventuellement l'être !


----------



## inkclub (20 Mars 2013)

la guerre est déclarée entre la bce et chypre

Après avoir «pris acte» du rejet du plan d'aide par Nicosie, la BCE a sorti son arme de dissuasion massive: le blocus monétaire. Elle a prévenu qu'elle n'alimenterait plus les banques chypriotes en liquidités, tant que le plan de sauvetage UE-FMI ne serait pas accepté. «Les liquidités d'urgence de la BCE ne sont disponibles que pour les banques solvables, or les banques chypriotes ne sont pas solvables tant qu'elle ne seront pas recapitalisées rapidement», a indiqué Jorg Asmussen, l'un des membres du directoire de la BCE.

Jamais la BCE n'avait encore brandi une telle menace. Du coup, le ministre des Finances chypriote et le gouverneur de la banque centrale de l'île n'ont pas d'autre choix que de laisser les banques fermées jusqu'à nouvel ordre...


----------



## subsole (20 Mars 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> la guerre est déclarée entre la bce et chypre
> 
> Après avoir «pris acte» du rejet du plan d'aide par Nicosie, la BCE a sorti son arme de dissuasion massive: le blocus monétaire. Elle a prévenu qu'elle n'alimenterait plus les banques chypriotes en liquidités, tant que le plan de sauvetage UE-FMI ne serait pas accepté. «Les liquidités d'urgence de la BCE ne sont disponibles que pour les banques solvables, or les banques chypriotes ne sont pas solvables tant qu'elle ne seront pas recapitalisées rapidement», a indiqué Jorg Asmussen, l'un des membres du directoire de la BCE.
> 
> Jamais la BCE n'avait encore brandi une telle menace. Du coup, le ministre des Finances chypriote et le gouverneur de la banque centrale de l'île n'ont pas d'autre choix que de laisser les banques fermées jusqu'à nouvel ordre...



Si la situation ne se débloque pas rapidement, ce n'est plus 10% qu'ils vont ""perdre"".


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ce que, comme disait J'ai PéTé un Kable, c'est un homme politique, or, c'est cette catégorie d'homme qui est le plus susceptible d'être victime d'un complot, vu que les autres, y compris ceux qu'il est susceptible de déranger sont, à minima, aussi pourris que lui peut éventuellement l'être !



Je pense qu'il a fait cette connerie, c'est une semi surprise en plus ... 

Ce qui est regrettable c'est que en plus d'être très fort dans son domaine, c'était également un très bon orateur. Suffit de voir les débats ... à l'UMP il passait vraiment pour des débutants, quand ils disaient pas des conneries. 


Après je ne cautionne pas ce qu'il a fait.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> .../... que comme tout justiciable il a droit à la *présomption d'innocence*.





JustTheWay a dit:


> Après je ne cautionne pas *ce qu'il a fait*.



Non, rien...

:soupir:


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, rien...
> 
> :soupir:



J'ai commencé par "je pense"  (hypothèse), ma conclusion est le fruit de mon hypothèse quoi de plus logique, pas besoin de soupirer si tu lis pas correctement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai commencé par "je pense"  (hypothèse), ma conclusion est le fruit de mon hypothèse quoi de plus logique, pas besoin de soupirer si tu lis pas correctement.



Moi aussi j'avais un certain respect pour Cahuzac, pour l'avoir vu bien tenir sa place lors d'un débat télévisé où Estrosi s'était par contre ridiculisé. Je ne crois pas cependant que Romuad ait mal lu. Il a dû regretter, comme moi, l'absence de certaines de ces précautions oratoires sans lesquelles le sens même de ce que l'on dit se trouve altéré de manière décisive. 

 Aurait-il eu motif de soupirer à la formulation suivante ?
_Je pense qu'il l'a fait, mais cela reste encore à prouver de manière irréfutable. Ce serait dommage, car c'était un excellent orateur qui donnait le sentiment de maîtriser les questions qu'il traitait. Les UMP qu'on lui opposait n'étaient pas à la hauteur et il les ridiculisait aisément. Ceci dit, à supposer qu'il soit effectivement coupable, il doit être clair que je ne cautionne nullement ce type de comportement. _​J'ai dit exactement la même chose que toi sur le fond, en partant de la même hypothèse (Cahuzac est probablement coupable). Mais je n'ai pas pour autant laissé de côté le principe de la présomption d'innocence. Parce que l'on ne saute pas d'une hypothèse, aussi vraisemblable qu'elle paraisse, à une conclusion en forme de certitude (« ce qu'il a fait »), à moins d'intercaler entre les deux une démonstration vraiment très solide. Pour l'heure, il n'existe que des présomptions plutôt défavorables à Cahuzac. Attendons qu'elles se transforment en preuves.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

De toute façon, je ne pense pas qu'il sera fait appel à nous pour trancher &#8230; Nan, au sens figuré, je sais bien qu'on n'utilise plus la guillotine de nos jours ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2013)

Le graphique du jour (sur l'excellent _Real-World Economics Review Blog_)




Résumé : ça merde à donf dans l'eurozone


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Aurait-il eu motif de soupirer à la formulation suivante ?_Je pense qu'il l'a fait, mais cela reste encore à prouver de manière irréfutable. Ce serait dommage, car c'était un excellent orateur qui donnait le sentiment de maîtriser les questions qu'il traitait. Les UMP qu'on lui opposait n'étaient pas à la hauteur et il les ridiculisait aisément. Ceci dit, à supposer qu'il soit effectivement coupable, il doit être clair que je ne cautionne nullement ce type de comportement._​




Je suis d'accord, mais vu la brièveté de mon post, (4 lignes), je n'ai pas vu l'utilité de le préciser. 

D'autant plus que jexècre la manière de faire de Romuald qui consiste à sortir une phrases d'un contexte déjà très mince, pour en changer radicalement le sens. Tout du moins en imposant sa lecture de mes propos. Que mon post manque de précision je veux bien, mais déjà si il manque de précision et qu'en plus il le tronque ... ​


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis d'accord, mais vu la brièveté de mon post, (4 lignes), je n'ai pas vu l'utilité de le préciser.
> 
> D'autant plus que jexècre la manière de faire de Romuald qui consiste à sortir une phrases d'un contexte déjà très mince, pour en changer radicalement le sens. Tout du moins en imposant sa lecture de mes propos. Que mon post manque de précision je veux bien, mais déjà si il manque de précision et qu'en plus il le tronque ... ​[/INDENT]



J'ai estimé ne pas avoir à te citer intégralement, puisque ton post est juste au-dessus et que tout le monde peut donc le lire sans avoir à le chercher. En plus les caractères '.../...' indiquent bien qu'il s'agit d'un extrait. 
Par contre je mets en gras ce qui m'a fait tiquer : et ce que je lis c'est qu'en quatre lignes tu passes de 'je pense qu'il a fait' à 'je ne cautionne pas ce qu'il a fait'; donc pardonnes moi, mais  je considère que quatre lignes t'ont suffit pour oublier la présomption d'innocence.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2013)

nous allons bientôt pouvoir ouvrir un fil Cahuzac au comptoir


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> quatre lignes t'ont suffit pour oublier la présomption d'innocence.



Ça fait beaucoup pour deux narines, nan ?!


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fait beaucoup pour deux narines, nan ?!


cono©


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2013)

la coiffeuse et l'ipad


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2013)

Le grain de sable, version "rat"

http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/planete...e-d-electricite-a-fukushima_1851351_3244.html


(Remarque, on pourrait y voir aussi une bonne nouvelle: Dans l' univers irradié de Fukushima, les rats sont en forme, et se balladent là dedans comme dans un moulin)


----------



## subsole (21 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> la coiffeuse et l'ipad



Heureusement qu'il n'a pas amené son fils à la corrida.


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai estimé ne pas avoir à te citer intégralement, puisque ton post est juste au-dessus et que tout le monde peut donc le lire sans avoir à le chercher. En plus les caractères '.../...' indiquent bien qu'il s'agit d'un extrait.
> Par contre je mets en gras ce qui m'a fait tiquer : et ce que je lis c'est qu'en quatre lignes tu passes de 'je pense qu'il a fait' à 'je ne cautionne pas ce qu'il a fait'; donc pardonnes moi, mais  je considère que quatre lignes t'ont suffit pour oublier la présomption d'innocence.



Je suis parti sur la présomption de culpabilité en même temps, c'est ce qui se passe avec les hommes politiques.


----------



## inkclub (21 Mars 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Le grain de sable, version "rat"
> 
> http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/planete...e-d-electricite-a-fukushima_1851351_3244.html
> 
> ...







grain de sable, t'as vu la taille du grain de sable


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> grain de sable, t'as vu la taille du grain de sable


Toi ça se voit que t'as pas encore lu Michel_Nascar et ses histoires de grains de sable !


----------



## inkclub (21 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Toi ça se voit que t'as pas encore lu Michel_Nascar et ses histoires de grains de sable !



jamais entendu parler


pour les espagnols, à qui il reste 1 ou 2 euros

Madrid pourrait lever auprès des banques une taxe de 0,2 % sur le montant des dépôts qu'elles détiennent. L'Espagne affirme que cet impôt nouveau n'a rien à voir avec celui de Chypre. Mais ce n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde...


et si il vous reste 1 ou 2 euros, c'est pour chypre


Nicosie a abandonné l'idée de taxer les dépôts bancaires. Il veut créer à la place un fonds d'investissement de solidarité pour financer une partie de la recapitalisation des banques chypriotes. La question reste entière quant à la provenance des fonds. En attendant, Bruxelles préconise le blocage des dépôts sur une longue durée afin d'éviter un bank run prévisible à la réouverture des banques chypriotes.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> jamais entendu parler



Service d'étages


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Mars 2013)

aclr a dit:


> service d'étages






cent comantère


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2013)

Et encore n'est-ce là qu'une infime partie de son &#339;uvre, faudrait en faire un recueil, ça se vendrait sûrement !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2013)

*on a dit: "sans les moufles"*


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore n'est-ce là qu'une infime partie de son uvre, faudrait en faire un recueil, ça se vendrait sûrement !



Bah, en Littérature, il y a parfois des gens un peu "allumés" qui viennent d'assez "loin". A mon avis, il faut juste essayer de pas trop décourager, parce que cela peut a l'occasion finir par un bouquin dans le genre du fantastique ou de la SF qui ne serait pas forcément plus mauvais qu'un autre. 

Bref, une approche a la cool par rapport a un gars qui n'a vraiment pas l'air méchant.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Bah, en Littérature, il y a parfois des gens un peu "allumés" qui viennent d'assez "loin". A mon avis, il faut juste essayer de pas trop décourager, parce que cela peut a l'occasion finir par un bouquin dans le genre du fantastique ou de la SF qui ne serait pas forcément plus mauvais qu'un autre.
> 
> Bref, une approche a la cool par rapport a un gars qui n'a vraiment pas l'air méchant.



Y'en a un qui a commencé comme ça...

Il s'appelle L. Ron. Hubbard.

Son livre de SF "La Dianétique".

Ça a donné la scientologie...

C'est pas méchant, non ?


----------



## Galekal (22 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y'en a un qui a commencé comme ça...
> 
> Il s'appelle L. Ron. Hubbard.
> 
> ...



La "sciento" ? Dur, j'ai déjà entendu parler de ce truc là. Plutôt flippant, et rien a voir avec des rêveurs qui planent gentiment. Je ne comprenais pas trop pourquoi le Michel se faisait "cartonner" de la sorte. J'ai pas du tout pris au sérieux la notion sectaire en ne voyant rien d'autre dans son propos que l'expression de quelqu'un qui semblait se chercher "dans les nuages". Quoi qu'il en soit en réalité, cela laisse songeur lorsque l'on est du genre a aimer les bouquins. Comme quoi il est aussi utile de savoir en sortir, mine de rien, et ce, même et surtout lorsqu'il y a dans une expression quelque chose que l'on n'a pas saisi, et dont on recherche en vain l'explication. Et la vie IRL, c'est quand même plus chouette que l'écran et les bouquins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Son livre de SF "La Dianétique".



Euuh &#8230; Nan, pas vraiment, il a écrit plusieurs romans de SF, mais la dianétique n'en fait pas partie, La dianétique c'est la (soit-disant) méthode d'éveil spirituel et de développement personnel qu'il a créée. Son livre "Dianétique : La science moderne de la santé mentale", paru en 1950, est une publication (pseudo) scientifique, ce n'est pas un roman, et ce n'est pas de la science fiction, c'est de la pseudo-science !


----------



## Galekal (22 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh  Nan, pas vraiment, il a écrit plusieurs romans de SF, mais la dianétique n'en fait pas partie, La dianétique c'est la (soit-disant) méthode d'éveil spirituel et de développement personnel qu'il a créée. Son livre "Dianétique : La science moderne de la santé mentale", paru en 1950, est une publication (pseudo) scientifique, ce n'est pas un roman, et ce n'est pas de la science fiction, c'est de la pseudo-science !



C'est clair. La dianétique est une arnaque pure et dure et c'est du lourd, et les gens qui se font piéger par ce genre de choses présentent souvent de réelles fragilités. C'est vraiment affligeant par rapport aux pauvres gens qui se font refiler de la poudre de perlimpinpin au prix fort lorsque seul un toubib ou un psy qualifié peut les sortir d'affaire. Une bonne méthode d'éveil est l'expérience de vie, même si elle n'est pas toujours facile, associée a l'éducation, a la culture générale, ainsi que la curiosité et le sens critique. La bonne journée au modo qui a bien les pieds sur Terre.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2013)

Voilàààààà, c'est finiii...


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2013)

Tout fout le camp...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2013)

C'est tout une partie de notre culture (et de mon humour)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Voilàààààà, c'est finiii...



Snif !  

Tiens bon Chuck Norris ! On n'a plus que toi !  :rose:


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Voilàààààà, c'est finiii...



c'est pas un poisson d'avril ? 
bon un peu en avance.. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> C'est vraiment affligeant par rapport aux pauvres gens qui se font refiler de la poudre de perlimpinpin au prix fort



Quelques exemples de "pauvres gens"


----------



## Galekal (22 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelques exemples de "pauvres gens"



Ouais, ben ceux là, je ne les plaindrais pas trop, il ne faut pas pousser. C'est pour les gens ordinaires un peu égarés qui se ramassent un tract de la sciento a la sortie du métro en prenant cela pour tremplin vers la sérénité et la plénitude que ça craint.


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Voilàààààà, c'est finiii...



Ayont une pensée émue pour:


Deux escargots se promènent sur la plage, quand ils rencontrent une limace : 
"demi tour, nous sommes sur une plage de nudistes!"


RIP.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Service d'étages



Ca me fait un peu penser à un vieux pote virtuel rencontré sur des forums Linux. Mais niveau faute d'orthographe, là il aurait baissé : il en faut deux par mots.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *on a dit: "sans les moufles"*



Je vous ai avoué qu'il y a quelques semaines je me la suis coincée entre deux disques d'haltères (pas volontairement, on est d'accord, je ne mange pas de ce pain-là) ?!?

:rose:

Si !


----------



## Berthold (22 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je vous ai avoué qu'il y a quelques semaines je me la suis coincée entre deux disques d'haltères (pas volontairement, on est d'accord, je ne mange pas de ce pain-là) ?!?
> 
> :rose:
> 
> Si !


Oui mais bon quand même, tu fais quoi avec tes haltères, pour en arriver là ?


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Oui mais bon quand même, tu fais quoi avec tes haltères, pour en arriver là ?



A ton avis ! Il faut des exercices avec sa ...


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Oui mais bon quand même, tu fais quoi avec tes haltères, pour en arriver là ?


Souvenir d'une blague de cour de récré des années 70 : Il essaie de gagner le refrigérateur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2013)

*Ce petit bol chinois acheté 3 dollars, revendu 2,23 millions*

D'où l'intérêt, lors des scènes de ménage, de ne pas se jeter la vaisselle à la figure : on ne sait jamais


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ce petit bol chinois acheté 3 dollars, revendu 2,23 millions*
> 
> D'où l'intérêt, lors des scènes de ménage, de ne pas se jeter la vaisselle à la figure : on ne sait jamais



Cela dit, pour celui ou celle qui l'a vendu 3 dollars  Quel manque de bol !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, pour celui ou celle qui l'a vendu 3 dollars  Quel manque de bol !


Carambar© arrête les blagues, il nous reste P 77


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2013)

La France a peur!


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> La France a peur!



tu as quelques jours d'avance pour les canulars du 1 avril. mais c'est vrai que les sujets de ce site sont bien écrits


----------



## Berthold (23 Mars 2013)

J'aime bien l'article « Jane Birkin laisse tomber son accent anglais »&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mars 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Oui mais bon quand même, tu fais quoi avec tes haltères, pour en arriver là ?



Je chargeais juste des haltères courtes (aucun lien de cause à effet non plus). 
J'aurais pu la passer dans vie de merde, celle-là, je vous ai choisi. Sympa, non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> La France a peur!



Génial !!!


----------



## patlek (24 Mars 2013)

Afflelou, c' est fou!

http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/societe...-a-alain-afflelou_1853429_3224.html?bloc_actu


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2013)

Michel nous quitte !!!


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Michel nous quitte !!!



sniff.. on rigolait bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> sniff.. on rigolait bien



Attends, cet item là n'était pas son premier, rien ne prouve qu'il soit le dernier


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2013)

Comme les Nuls a leur grande époque et leur aréoport de Nice, Valls ce matin sur France inter parle de aréosol en parlant des gaz lacrymogène


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Comme les Nuls a leur grande époque et leur aréoport de Nice, Valls ce matin sur France inter parle de aréosol en parlant des gaz lacrymogène




Ouais, moi dans un premier temps j'ai pensé qu'il parlait des plaquages des CRS contre les manifestants, (des arrêts au sol, mot technique policier), ce n'est qu'en le réécoutant que j'ai compris. 
Mais faut dire que quand les CRS te plaquent au sol, t'es pas fier...
Pas taper m'sieur, pas la tête, non ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> des arrêts au sol, mot technique policier



C'est aussi valable en aviation 

:rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2013)

s'ils avaient fait un sit-in, c'eut été la raie au sol .

_Pas la peine, je suis déjà dehors_ :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> s'ils avaient fait un sit-in, c'eut été la raie au sol .
> 
> _Pas la peine, je suis déjà dehors_ :rose:



Vi, et en agriculture, ça marche aussi (l'are est au sol) ! :rateau:

Moi aussi,


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2013)

Manif pour tous


----------



## Le docteur (25 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Souvenir d'une blague de cour de récré des années 70 : Il essaie de gagner le refrigérateur.



Tiens, je connais pas ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> Comme les Nuls a leur grande époque et leur aréoport de Nice, Valls ce matin sur France inter parle de aréosol en parlant des gaz lacrymogène



C'est pas le nouveau mot de la novlangue pour dire "lacrymo" qui n'est pas bisounoursiquement correct.
D'ailleurs, c'est plus de la novlangue, c'est de la lovlangue.


----------



## ergu (25 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Carambar© arrête les blagues, il nous reste P 77



Le jour ou Carambar© arrêtera _aussi_ le petit bâton de caramel à sucer, y en a qui seront bien emmerdés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est pas un poisson d'avril ?
> bon un peu en avance.. :rose:



Finalement si, c'était une blague.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Manif pour tous



Même traitement pour tous ............    Un peu de cohérence !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Même traitement pour tous ............    Un peu de cohérence !!



Là, il y a un truc qui m'échappe dans ton raisonnement ? Depuis quand un homme politique doit-il suivre les conseils qu'il donne aux autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Même traitement pour tous ............    Un peu de cohérence !!



Je crois qu'il est cohérent (nous étions des millions)


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois qu'il est cohérent (nous étions des millions)



Le fait est qu'une majorité de gens n'en ont rien a cirer, ce en quoi ils n'ont sans doute pas tout a fait tort. 

Il serait bon que la gauche se recentre sur la lutte contre la misère et l'exploitation parce qu'a mon humble avis, les niaiseries sociétales commencent un peu a gonfler.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2013)

Yahoo! rachète son application : il se retrouve millionnaire à 17 ans


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Yahoo! rachète son application : il se retrouve millionnaire à 17 ans


Attendons patiemment les commentaires antifrics et antiriches habituels


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Attendons patiemment les commentaires antifrics et antiriches habituels



Allez j'attends avec toi, la horde de gauchistes qui ont la haine de l'argent et de la réussite 

T'as rien de mieux pour les appâter sinon ? Un bon parachute doré ? Un magouille financière ? Parce que là c'est léger... un ado qui devient millionnaire parce qu'il est doué et intelligent, j'ai l'impression que ça va pas bien marcher. En fait t'as peut-être jamais vraiment compris pourquoi dans certains cas ces gauchistes se ruaient sur les nantis et les parvenus à bras raccourcis, ouai c'est ça je crois. Parce que pour toi c'est très simple, ces gauchistes n'aiment pas que les autres réussissent et gagnent de la caillasse parce qu'ils voudraient être à leur place, ce sont rien que des gros jaloux et ouai... t'as jamais fait trop le lien entre richesse et pillage, pour toi c'est leur argent, ils l'ont gagné, on a rien à dire hein, circulez y a rien à voir, vous êtes seulement jaloux ou sinon c'est génétique, c'est un problème avec vos gènes prolétaires, une réaction réflexe.

Ce garçon il n'a volé personne lui, il n'a rien magouillé et il ne doit rien à personne, c'est pas sur le dos des autres qu'il a fait sa fortune.


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

Bien vu, JPTK


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2013)

Du vin 2 en 1

Pour non-fumeurs ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ce garçon il n'a volé personne lui, il n'a rien magouillé et il ne doit rien à personne, c'est pas sur le dos des autres qu'il a fait sa fortune.



Moi, ce qui me fait rire, c'est que vous criez au loup avant de l'avoir vu. 

Bon, pour se détendre jouons au Legos.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il serait bon que la gauche se recentre sur la lutte contre la misère et l'exploitation parce qu'a mon humble avis, les niaiseries sociétales commencent un peu a gonfler.



Niaiseries sociétales? Le fait de donner les mêmes droits pour tous?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Niaiseries sociétales? Le fait de donner les mêmes droits pour tous?



Des droits qui servent à quoi ? Galekal a raison, on occupe le peuple avec des niaiseries (j'aurais bien utilisé un autre terme ...)

_on va vite sortir du cadre strict du fil, avec ça ......... on va voir Nephou débarquer_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

J'avoue que je n'arrive plus trop à savoir si tu es tout le temps en mode provoc/pour rire ou si tu es juste un réactionnaire. :mouais:


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'avoue que je n'arrive plus trop à savoir si tu es tout le temps en mode provoc/pour rire ou si tu es juste un réactionnaire. :mouais:



En ce qui me concerne, je serais

- modérément et de manière nuancée conservateur sur le plan sociétal

tout en étant

- Très progressiste sur les plans sociaux et économiques.


----------



## ergu (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'avoue que je n'arrive plus trop à savoir si tu es tout le temps en mode provoc/pour rire ou si tu es juste un réactionnaire. :mouais:



Bah, l'avantage de faire suivre une énormité par une phrase en gris et un smiley qui rigole, c'est de pouvoir toujours se rétracter genre "ho les mecs, c'était du second degré".


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Bah, l'avantage de faire suivre une énormité par une phrase en gris et un smiley qui rigole, c'est de pouvoir toujours se rétracter genre "ho les mecs, c'était du second degré".



je te la refais, que tu comprennes bien:

*Des droits qui servent à quoi ? **Galekal a raison, on occupe le peuple avec des conneries.*

Des fois que tu puisses répondre à une question par autre chose que des persiflages. 
(on peut toujours rêver)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je serais
> 
> - modérément et de manière nuancée conservateur sur le plan sociétal
> 
> ...


Bah voilà, avec le mariage pour tous on n'enlève rien à personne et cette loi ne coûtera quasiment rien. Tu devrais être content. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> *Des droits qui servent à quoi ? **Galekal a raison, on occupe le peuple avec des conneries.*



Il y a une partie de la population française qui aimerait avoir le droit de se marier et ne plus être considérés comme des citoyens de seconde zone.


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bah voilà, avec le mariage pour tous on n'enlève rien à personne et cette loi ne coûtera quasiment rien. Tu devrais être content.



Il y a quelque chose d'un peu gênant dans les débats qui consiste a poser la position en faveur du "mariage pour tous" comme une sorte de critérium absolu qui permettrait de définir les gentils en les opposant aux vilains pas beaux qui ne partageraient éventuellement pas cette idée, alors que les choses sont assurément plus complexes et nuancées. Il ne faut pas non plus trop pousser la démago, gloup gloup.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

J'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre (même si on n'aime pas François Hollande, même si on est catho) comment on peut s'opposer au mariage *civil*. Même Karl Zéro (beau-frère de la frigide).

Le démago arrête là. Bisous.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2013)

laisse-les, ils auraient dit la même chose avec le droit de vote des femmes à l'époque


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre (même si on n'aime pas François Hollande, même si on est catho) comment on peut s'opposer au mariage *civil*. Même Karl Zéro (beau-frère de la frigide).
> 
> Le démago arrête là. Bisous.



A la fin de son speech, il sort un argument qui se tient, je ne dis pas le contraire. 

Cependant, je ne vois pas trop la pertinence de pondre une loi qui va inutilement braquer les gens les uns contre les autres par rapport a leurs repères alors que le contexte économique et social n'est pas facile pour tous, loin s'en faut, et qu'il peut aussi et même peut être d'abord y avoir des priorités de ce coté là.


----------



## ergu (26 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> *Des droits qui servent à quoi ? *



Fausse question, mal posée, désolé.
A quoi servent les droits afférents au mariage hétérosexuel ?
Ben pareil.

Tu ne cherches pas une réponse à cette question, juste à exprimer que tu es contre et je trouvais la façon dont tu le faisais assez hypocrite - au moins, là, c'est clair.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Que je sache les élus continuent à bouloter sur d'autres choses et cette loi devrait être adoptée par le sénat dans quelques jours. Dans quelques mois on n'en parlera plus et dans quelques années tout cela sera normal.

Les Anglais ont vôté une telle loi en une journée. Dans mon pays cela fait dix ans que cela est possible (gouvernement de coalition gauche+droite) et les 7 plaies d'Égypte ne nous sont pas tombées dessus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dans mon pays cela fait dix ans que cela est possible (gouvernement de coalition gauche+droite) et les 7 plaies d'Égypte ne nous sont pas tombées dessus.



C'est vrai que, de Belgique, on regarde tout ce "bordel" avec un peu d'ébahissement ....
Quoi de plus normal, par ailleurs, d'avoir les mêmes droits (et devoirs !) pour tous ... on ne s'est jamais posé cette question !


----------



## Madalvée (26 Mars 2013)

Il y a même des gens qui croient que la loi sur le mariage pour tous est une réforme de gauche, alors qu'elle est de la même veine que toutes les "réformes" ultralibérales : affaiblir les liens existants pour un avenir radieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose d'un peu gênant dans les débats qui consiste a poser la position en faveur du "mariage pour tous" comme une sorte de critérium absolu qui permettrait de définir les gentils en les opposant aux vilains pas beaux qui ne partageraient éventuellement pas cette idée, alors que les choses sont assurément plus complexes et nuancées. Il ne faut pas non plus trop pousser la démago, gloup gloup.



Mais il n'y a pas de démagogie, si tu ramènes la question à sa plus simple expression, la dialectique des opposants est "nous ne voulons pas vivre comme ça, donc interdisons à ceux qui le veulent de le faire" !

Moi, je demande à quel titre s'arrogent-ils le droit d'obliger les autres à vivre comme eux l'entendent dès lors que ça ne cause tort à personne (non non, on ne parle pas "des enfants", parce que là, on est dans du procès d'intention pur et simple : "ils sont homos, donc dépravés ça mettra _obligatoirement_ les enfants éventuels en danger !") ?

Et s'ils allaient s'occuper un peu de leurs affaires, les opposants, s'ils sont contre le mariage gay, personne ne les oblige a se marier avec un/une gay, tu vois ça d'ici, une manifestation de gays s'opposant au mariage hétéro ? Tu en penserais quoi, si ça arrivait ? Ben là, c'est pareil !

Cela dit, ce n'est pas le gouvernement, qui est focalisé là dessus, ce sont justes ces ridicules opposants (tiens ! il y a Copé, dans le tas ) qui en font une obsession !


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Il y a même des gens qui croient que la loi sur le mariage pour tous est une réforme de gauche, alors qu'elle est de la même veine que toutes les "réformes" ultralibérales : affaiblir les liens existants pour un avenir radieux.



Réforme ultralibérale, et non "de gauche", cela se pourrait bien, en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

Mon dieu Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai des trucs à faire.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mon dieu Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai des trucs à faire.


Tu te lances dans la course ?!


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais il n'y a pas de démagogie, si tu ramènes la question à sa plus simple expression, la dialectique des opposants est "nous ne voulons pas vivre comme ça, donc interdisons à ceux qui le veulent de le faire" !
> 
> Moi, je demande à quel titre s'arrogent-ils le droit d'obliger les autres à vivre comme eux l'entendent dès lors que ça ne cause tort à personne (non non, on ne parle pas "des enfants", parce que là, on est dans du procès d'intention pur et simple : "ils sont homos, donc dépravés ça mettra _obligatoirement_ les enfants éventuels en danger !") ?
> 
> ...



Je comprends tes remarques, et les critiques font avancer ma réflexion . Pour ma part, l'idée d'aller manifester contre l'acquisition de droits par des gens qui me sont différents est quelque chose qui ne me convient pas sur le principe, et que de ce fait, je ne ferais pas. Ainsi je me contente de donner simplement mon opinion et d'en discuter. Quant a Copé... je ne crois pas faire partie de son fan club. 
Sur ce, je m'en retourne vers la suite des actualités.


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> ...
> Ce garçon il n'a volé personne lui, il n'a rien magouillé et il ne doit rien à personne, c'est pas sur le dos des autres qu'il a fait sa fortune.


En rejetant toute idée de magouille, disons que c'est (sur le dos de) l'affaire de Yahoo... 
Yahoo qui a fait fortune sur le dos de qui ? De personne ?
Yahoo se donne bonne conscience et s'offre une bonne pub.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2013)

Le prof se prend pour un oiseau


----------



## Le docteur (26 Mars 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le prof se prend pour un oiseau



Ca sent le fake ou le "légèrement" réécrit...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

Pour revenir aux couples homo. Un avis de prof, justement : quand on voit comment certains couples hétéro maltraitent leurs gosses, on leur souhaiterait d'être avec des couples homos. Si c'était le seul "traumatisme" qu'ils avaient à subir ça leur ferait des sacrées vacances.


----------



## fedo (26 Mars 2013)

la vérité sur les liens entre les USA et les aliens (reptiliens) enfin dévoilée en image !

ils protégent Obama:love: z'auront toujours 8 trains de retard les dictateurs Nord Coréens.

l'article qui suit est assez culte mais aide un peu à comprendre celui du dessus.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2013)

Tu m'as grillé, je venais poster cette vidéo


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour revenir aux couples homo. Un avis de prof, justement : quand on voit comment certains couples hétéro maltraitent leurs gosses, on leur souhaiterait d'être avec des couples homos. Si c'était le seul "traumatisme" qu'ils avaient à subir ça leur ferait des sacrées vacances.



*Tu as mille fois raison !*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Tu as mille fois raison !*



J'ai vomi. Un petit blocage s'impose.


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2013)

De toute façon TimeCapsule vomi ses relans depuis des années rien d'étonnant vu son comportement reac, mais comme il est un vieux grincheux il ne comprendra pas que le monde avance sans lui et qu'il restera à l'index de l'histoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h47 ----------

En tout cas le mariage pour tous restera comme une évolution majeur de la sociétés au même titre que : la séparation de l'église et de l'état, les congés payées, le droit de vote des femmes, la légalisation de l'avortement, l'abolition de la peine de mort, et je suis fier d'avoir militer pour


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Tu as mille fois raison !*


Super...
On peut commencer a dire du mal des juifs, aussi?


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2013)

( sinon c'est la première fois de ma vie que je vais dire bravo au CRS parce que la série de blaireau du GUD qui faisait un salut nazi méritait bien un coup de lacrymo dans la gueule)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h01 ----------

Sinon voilà maintenant comment nous vois les ricains avec les conneries des potes de Timecapsule http://americablog.com/2013/03/video-gay-marriage-protest-paris-fascist-violence.html


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu te lances dans la course ?!



Faudrait que je vois avec zebig si il y a moyen de faire quelque chose avec de la vessie d'opossum.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2013)

*Une souris morte dans un paquet de pâtes*

_Une souris morte
Dans un paquet de farfalle,
Je l'attrape par la queue,
Je la montre à ces messieurs _ 

Il paraît que ce sont les débris et petits animaux qui tombent dans les réceptacles à sirop d'érable qui lui donnent son goût (feuilles mortes, souris, papillons). Ce qui est étonnant en fait, c'est qu'on ne trouve pas plus souvent d'animaux dans notre nourriture. Le jour où il n'y en aura plus du tout, nous saurons que l'hygiène a remporté une grande victoire contre la vie.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

La fonction ne crée pas l'organe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faudrait que je vois avec zebig si il y a moyen de faire quelque chose avec de la vessie d'opossum.



J'y travaille ...:rateau: ! J'ai laissé tomber la vessie de chien parce que c'était un marché de niche (je sais !!!!! :rose et pour l'instant je teste la peau de lombric moelleuse et extensible à souhait mais ça gratte aux coutures !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

On pourrait essayer les ténias pour remplacer les lombrics, je sens bien les débouchés.

Pour l'élevage en série, je propose des vieux réacs en batterie nourrit au filet américain préparé avarié.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On pourrait essayer les ténias pour remplacer les lombrics, je sens bien les débouchés.
> 
> Pour l'élevage en série, je propose des vieux réacs en batterie nourrit au filet américain préparé avarié.



J'ai envie de dire des grosses saloperies mais je vais m'abstenir, j'ai honte d'avance :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

En privé? 

Edit: Et si tu trouves mes propos choquants regarde le dernier message de Time Capsule, ce n'est rien comparé à son lien.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Tu as mille fois raison !*



Pas génial, j'avoue...


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La fonction ne crée pas l'organe


_
 "Quand on est président de la deuxième puissance économique européenne, on doit se hausser au niveau et arrêter de jouer petit bras ! 

 Et arrêter ces discours que personne n'entend, que personne ne comprend...

'le redressement dans la justice, le nouveau modèle français', *cette espèce de novlangue imbitable !*"_

Cette source n'a pas été expurgée =>  lelab.europe1


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> que le monde avance sans lui et qu'il restera à l'index de l'histoire.


Ca devient chaud bouillant, ici !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




macinside a dit:


> ( sinon c'est la première fois de ma vie que je vais dire bravo au CRS parce que la série de blaireau du GUD qui faisait un salut nazi méritait bien un coup de lacrymo dans la gueule)
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h01 ----------



Y'a une vidéo, j'ai envie d'un truc qui éclaire ma journée ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------




subsole a dit:


> _
> "Quand on est président de la deuxième puissance économique européenne, on doit se hausser au niveau et arrêter de jouer petit bras !
> 
> Et arrêter ces discours que personne n'entend, que personne ne comprend...
> ...



Il est bien ce gars-là ! Enfin, je ne sais pas, mais ce qu'il dit ça rassure un peu.


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C
> Il est bien ce gars-là ! Enfin, je ne sais pas, mais ce qu'il dit ça rassure un peu.



Après un pareil constat qui ne m'apprend rien, je ne suis pas rassuré ..... 
Ça confirme simplement une évidence, l'hypnose du candidat Hollande sur ses troupes béates et cataplectiques, commence à baisser.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

Bon c'est pas tout ça, j'ai un compte à supprimer. Bisous.  &#10084;


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une souris morte dans un paquet de pâtes*



Pour une fois, ce n'est pas du cheval.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Après un pareil constat qui ne m'apprend rien, je ne suis pas rassuré .....
> Ça confirme simplement une évidence, l'hypnose du candidat Hollande sur ses troupes béates et cataplectiques, commence à baisser.



En même temps, que certains réalisent ça rassure toujours un peu. Moi, j'ai dû apprendre à vivre au milieu des louveteaux sarkozystes et des brebis ségolénâtres, entendre un bêlement ou un jappement discordant, c'est toujours un rayon de lumière dans le brouillard.

Bon, en regardant les choses d'un peu plus près, j'ai peur que ce gars ne s'inquiète surtout pour ses mandats, mais bon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout ça, j'ai un compte à supprimer. Bisous.  &#10084;



J'ai pas suivi, qu'est-ce qui se passe ???


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On pourrait essayer les ténias pour remplacer les lombrics, je sens bien les débouchés.
> 
> Pour l'élevage en série, je propose des vieux réacs en batterie nourrit au filet américain préparé avarié.





Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai envie de dire des grosses saloperies mais je vais m'abstenir, j'ai honte d'avance :rose:





gloup gloup a dit:


> En privé?
> 
> Edit: Et si tu trouves mes propos choquants regarde le dernier message de Time Capsule, ce n'est rien comparé à son lien.





Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai pas suivi, qu'est-ce qui se passe ???



J'espère que c'est pas de ma faute, Je voulais seulement m'empêcher de dire de plus grosses horreurs que lui :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'espère que c'est pas de ma faute, Je voulais seulement m'empêcher de dire de plus grosses horreurs que lui :rose:



Mais non ce n'est pas de ta faute ! ... Je viens d'ailleurs de m'apercevoir qu'il avait fait supprimer son compte et, à vrai dire, je ne comprends pas non plus ...

Si j'osais une pointe d'humour : "de certains on dira qu'ils n'ont pas fait "long feu", mais dans le cas présent, on dira plutôt qu'il n'a pas fait "lombric" ..."

J'espère qu'il reviendra vite car on avait un projet de préservatifs en vessies d'opposums sur le feu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2013)

Le problème des préservatifs en peau de lombric ou de ténia, c'est que les publicités pour en faire la promotion doivent être rédigées en vers.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Le problème des préservatifs en peau de lombric ou de ténia, c'est que les publicités pour en faire la promotion doivent être rédigées en vers.



 ... en vers et contre tous, d'ailleurs !:rateau:


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... en vers et contre tous, d'ailleurs !:rateau:



en vers mi-sel

en vers missel

tu choises


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2013)

Ça touche pas mal de monde, dont moi: tout le journal Facebook effacé jusqu'à avril 2012 (messages au bas de la page).


----------



## subsole (28 Mars 2013)

Qui va gagner ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2013)

*vive le service public...*


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2013)

et ???? a tiens depuis ces 10 dernières années qui a démantelé le service fret de la SNCF et ne la jamais soutenu et donc a l'origine de ce genre de situation ??? tu bave t'elle une grenouille de bénitier sans jamais avoir la maitrise de ton sujet


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, ce n'est pas le gouvernement, qui est focalisé là dessus, ce sont justes ces ridicules opposants (tiens ! il y a Copé, dans le tas ) qui en font une obsession !



Tiens ? Moi, je n'avais parlé que de focalisation et d'obsession 


EDIT : et pour une fois, même les américains sont moins excessifs que nous ! :hein:


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> et ???? a tiens depuis ces 10 dernières années qui a démantelé le service fret de la SNCF et ne la jamais soutenu et donc a l'origine de ce genre de situation ??? tu bave t'elle une grenouille de bénitier sans jamais avoir la maitrise de ton sujet



Si j'ai bonne mémoire, au service Fret, ils sont passés de 20 000 à 8000 employés...
Alors, 150 wagons dans la nature c'est pas beaucoup finalement...
En plus ils doivent être vides, sinon y a longtemps qu'on les aurait retrouvés !


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2013)

On les a retrouvés !!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Voilà un sujet qui aurait pu faire une belle énigme dans jouants avec Google Earth


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voilà un sujet qui aurait pu faire une belle énigme dans jouants avec Google Earth



jp ?

Mais que fous-tu sur Atlantico.fr !!!???


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2013)

Bah c'est le premier a être apparu dans Google news 
Et tu sais des fois je lis aussi le site du Figaro


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2013)

*ce soir, c'était une nouvelle série... *


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> et ???? a tiens depuis ces 10 dernières années qui a démantelé le service fret de la SNCF et ne la jamais soutenu et donc a l'origine de ce genre de situation ??? tu bave t'elle une grenouille de bénitier sans jamais avoir la maitrise de ton sujet



On a les mêmes à propos de (ou même dans) l'Education nationale: vous avez vu comment c'est le bordel, chez vous ?!? Ce sont eux qui l'ont mis, le bordel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On a les mêmes à propos de (ou même dans) l'Education nationale: vous avez vu comment c'est le bordel, chez vous ?!? Ce sont eux qui l'ont mis, le bordel.



Meuh nan ! C'est bien connu, le bordel, c'est à cause des profs ! Quand ils ne sont pas en vacances, ils sont en grêve, quand ils ne sont pas en grêve, ils sont en arrêt de maladie, et quand ils ne sont pas en arrêt de maladie, ils passent leurs trois journées de présence annuelle à leur poste à vider la machine à café de la salle des profs en lisant le dernier catalogue camif, tout le monde sait ça, la droite n'y est pour rien, de toute façon, l'enseignement, ça devrait être privé, et réservé aux enfants des riches (ah ! Et à ceux des politiciens de droite aussi, of course) ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Vin©ent (29 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ce soir, c'était une nouvelle série... *



Ptain, vivement la prochaine canicule... :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> de toute façon, l'enseignement, ça devrait être privé, et réservé aux enfants des riches (ah ! Et à ceux des politiciens de droite aussi, of course) !
> 
> :rateau:


De même que la lecture!


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2013)

Et le blaireau de la vidéo il est devenu quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> TimeCapsule?



On m'appelle ?



TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ce soir, c'était une nouvelle série... *



*à priori, j'étais loin d'être le seul...* 

*et pour faire plaisir à JP, sa lecture préférée...*


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On m'appelle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et tu vas nous bassiner longtemps avec des liens de journaux qui prônent une idéologie d'extrême droite vu leur commentaires.


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On m'appelle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sais moi la presse de droite ...


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *à priori, j'étais loin d'être le seul...*





> Son prédécesseur Nicolas Sarkozy, lors de sa prestation télévisée sur les chaînes TF1 et France 2, avait, un an après sa *réélection*, totalisé 11,666 millions de téléspectateurs et une part d'audience de 48%.



J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Ben ouais, Sarkozy 11,666 million de téléspectateurs sur 2 chaines et Hollande 7,989 millions sur une seule.
Conclusion Hollande enfume Sarkozy car sur 2 chaines il aurait fait presque 16 millions de téléspectateurs.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2013)

@ Tucpasquic

J'en sais rien, j'ai pas regardé.

Tout comme Time Capsule, mais lui s'autorise à commenter critiquer, via des liens comme d'habitude. Ca me rappelle une collègue de mes années d'étudiant, communiste, qui n'avait un avis qu'après la parution de l'Humanité du jour.  

Comme quoi les extrèmes se rejoignent toujours quelque part 

@JP : hinhinhin©


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas regardé non plus et de manière générale je zappe les interventions des hommes et femmes politiques, de quelque tendance ou bord qu'ils soient.

Et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal.


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben ouais, Sarkozy 11,666 million de téléspectateurs sur 2 chaines et Hollande 7,989 millions sur une seule.
> Conclusion Hollande enfume Sarkozy car sur 2 chaines il aurait fait presque 16 millions de téléspectateurs.





Romuald a dit:


> @ Tucpasquic
> 
> J'en sais rien, j'ai pas regardé.
> 
> ...



Euh, moi je parlais simplement du mot réélection, mis en gras par mes soins 

Ici, la seule chaine que j'ai c'est Arte


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh, moi je parlais simplement du mot réélection, mis en gras par mes soins
> 
> Ici, la seule chaine que j'ai c'est Arte


J'ai bien vu, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'élargir le débat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2013)

Les hommes se voient plus minces qu'ils ne sont


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Les hommes se voient plus minces qu'ils ne sont



Pas "les hommes" ! "Les anglais" ... C'est pas pareil (au dedans, ils ne sont pas fait comme nous, la preuve, ils roulent à gauche et mangent du boeuf à la menthe). :rateau:

NB : mon Mac étant occupé à ré-encoder la vidéo enregistrée hier soir sur ma Freebox, ce qui occupe à plein temps les deux "cores" de son C2D, je tapes ça sur un PC ... D'où un gros problèmes de raccourcis claviers (il n'y en a pas sur cette put1 de machine) pour certains caractères, comme "alt ." qui ne donne pas des points de suspension !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh, moi je parlais simplement du mot réélection, mis en gras par mes soins


J'avais même pas fait gaffe. Ces 5 ans m'ont paru tellement longs que j'ai eu l'impression qu'il avait fait 2 mandats. 
Quoi qu'il en soit c'est assez symptomatiques de ceux qui ne se remettent toujours pas que Sarko ait été viré à la fin de son premier manda et qui font un procès en illégitimité à quiconque ne voit pas les choses selon LEUR point de vue.


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2013)

non mais tu peux taper ... dans word qui te fera un &#8230; que tu pourras copier 

ou plus simplement, tu peux le copier du dessus maintenant


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je tapes ça sur un PC ... D'où un gros problèmes de raccourcis claviers (il n'y en a pas sur cette put1 de machine) pour certains caractères, comme "alt ." qui ne donne pas des points de suspension !



Tapez « alt 0 1 3 3 » sous Windows, « AltGr Shift , » sous Linux, ou « alt . » sur Mac, pour obtenir ce caractère.


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Tapez « alt 0 1 3 3 » sous Windows, « AltGr Shift , » sous Linux, ou « alt . » sur Mac, pour obtenir ce caractère.


Il n'a surement pas du trouvé le raccourci ctrl+L pour rejoindre Google


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il n'a surement pas du trouvé le raccourci ctrl+L pour rejoindre Google


Oh tu sais moi je viens seulement de découvrir cmd K dans Mail&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai raté quelque chose ?



Y'avait quelque chose, hier ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> J'ai bien vu, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'élargir le débat



Au point où en est rendu, c'est pas le débat, qu'il faut élargir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> J'avais même pas fait gaffe. Ces 5 ans m'ont paru tellement longs que j'ai eu l'impression qu'il avait fait 2 mandats.
> Quoi qu'il en soit c'est assez symptomatiques de ceux qui ne se remettent toujours pas que Sarko ait été viré à la fin de son premier manda et qui font un procès en illégitimité à quiconque ne voit pas les choses selon LEUR point de vue.



C'est bizarre, effectivement, moi aussi j'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu deux mandats.
C'est un peu comme se faire empapaouter par Rocco : "z'étaient plusieurs ?!?"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

J'ai relu GloupGloup et je vois où ça a dérapé, du moins il me semble.
Bon, "niaiserie sociétale" c'est peut-être un peu fort, mais ça représente bien en tout cas l'usage qu'en font les socialistes en tout cas. Eux détournent clairement l'attention avec ce genre de débats. 
Je suis d'accord que les droits des couples homosexuels sont bafoués, mais tout autant que ceux des couples non mariés (re). Il fallait commencer par là. 
Je pense que cette mesure aurait dû faire partie en tout cas d'un changement social profond et ne pas être la seule et unique mesure prise par le PS. 
Pendant ce temps-là, on attend tous qu'on arrête le rouleau compresseur ultralibéral et rien à l'horizon.


----------



## Galekal (29 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pendant ce temps-là, on attend tous qu'on arrête le rouleau compresseur ultralibéral et rien à l'horizon.



Et oui... tout simplement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Tapez « alt 0 1 3 3 » sous Windows



C'est d'un convivial, ouinedaube  

Le problème, c'est que je ne le citait qu'en exemple, ce raccourcis clavier, mais c'est pas "un" raccourcis, le problème, c'est "*tous les*" raccourcis ! :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2013)

*Etats-Unis : les guerres en Irak et en Afghanistan coûteront plus que prévu*

De 4000 à 6000 milliards de dollars répartis sur plusieurs décennies, pour l'essentiel du fait des pensions à vie dont devraient bénéficier les vétérans de ces deux conflits.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Etats-Unis : les guerres en Irak et en Afghanistan coûteront plus que prévu*
> 
> De 4000 à 6000 milliards de dollars répartis sur plusieurs décennies, pour l'essentiel du fait des pensions à vie dont devraient bénéficier les vétérans de ces deux conflits.



Sont pas sorti de là :



> l'année la plus coûteuse pour les dépenses d'invalidité consécutives à la *Première* guerre mondiale a été l'année 1969


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2013)

et qui sait si dans quelques décennies les Irakiens et les Afghans ne réclameront pas des dommages aux occidentaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> et qui sait si dans quelques décennies les Irakiens et les Afghans ne réclameront pas des dommages aux occidentaux.



Cela a déjà commencé : http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient...imes-de-mauvais-traitements_1809256_3218.html

Ceci étant dit, dans quelques décennies, les pertes subies par les populations du fait des conflits internes qui meurtrissent ces pays auront fait au moins autant de victimes que l'action des Occidentaux. 

Pour le décompte quotidien des pertes irakiennes depuis 2003 : http://www.iraqbodycount.org/


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est d'un convivial, ouinedaube
> 
> Le problème, c'est que je ne le citait qu'en exemple, ce raccourcis clavier, mais c'est pas "un" raccourcis, le problème, c'est "*tous les*" raccourcis ! :mouais:



Hi hi hi ! J'ai quand même voulu approfondir cette histoire  Un jour qu'un ami jouait avec mon Terminal et pestait qu'il ne trouvait pas le _pipe_. Je lui dis que le raccourci alt shift L faisait un _pipe_. S'exécutant il retorqua : Ah bah oui c'est le 124 de la table ascii !  Donc je viens de chercher sur table-ascii.com histoire de retrouver ces chers points de suspension et surprise alt 0 1 3 3 donne & ?! Damned


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Hi hi hi ! J'ai quand même voulu approfondir cette histoire  Un jour qu'un ami jouait avec mon Terminal et pestait qu'il ne trouvait pas le _pipe_. Je lui dis que le raccourci alt shift L faisait un _pipe_. S'exécutant il retorqua : Ah bah oui c'est le 124 de la table ascii !  Donc je viens de chercher sur table-ascii.com histoire de retrouver ces chers points de suspension et surprise alt 0 1 3 3 donne & ?! Damned


taplukacopié la table ascii 100 fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Hi hi hi ! J'ai quand même voulu approfondir cette histoire  Un jour qu'un ami jouait avec mon Terminal et pestait qu'il ne trouvait pas le _pipe_. Je lui dis que le raccourci alt shift L faisait un _pipe_. S'exécutant il retorqua : Ah bah oui c'est le 124 de la table ascii !  Donc je viens de chercher sur table-ascii.com histoire de retrouver ces chers points de suspension et surprise alt 0 1 3 3 donne & ?! Damned



 Sur mon Mac, 0 1 3 3 (179 en décimal), ça donne &#8805;, et sur le PC, ça fait un "3" en exposant ! :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> taplukacopié la table ascii 100 fois


T'es dure maîtresse&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur mon Mac, 0 1 3 3 (179 en décimal), ça donne &#8805;, et sur le PC, ça fait un "3" en exposant ! :mouais:



Ça m'apprendra à ouvrir ma gueule


----------



## inkclub (31 Mars 2013)

vous avez aimé braquage à l'anglaise, adoré braquage à l'italienne, vous allez raffoler de braquage à la chypriote
 
Les titulaires de comptes de la plus grande banque de Chypre, la Bank of Cyprus vont perdre autour de 60% de leur épargne au-dessus de 100.000 euros, a confirmé samedi la banque centrale du pays, durcissant les conditions du sauvetage qui a évité à l'île la faillite.

bon on a commencé à 9,9, puis 15, puis 40 pour arriver à 60, encore un petit effort pour atteindre les 100%


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> vous avez aimé braquage à l'anglaise, adoré braquage à l'italienne, vous allez raffoler de braquage à la chypriote
> 
> Les titulaires de comptes de la plus grande banque de Chypre, la Bank of Cyprus vont perdre autour de 60% de leur épargne au-dessus de 100.000 euros, a confirmé samedi la banque centrale du pays, durcissant les conditions du sauvetage qui a évité à l'île la faillite.
> 
> bon on a commencé à 9,9, puis 15, puis 40 pour arriver à 60, encore un petit effort pour atteindre les 100%





> Les détenteurs de dépôts de plus de 100.000 euros verront au moins 37,5% de leurs fonds transformés en actions



Ils n'ont rien perdu, ils sont juste devenus "actionnaires" &#8230; Forcés ! Ça leur apprendra à aller se planquer dans les paradis fiscaux ! 



> Selon la presse grecque, Bank of Cyprus, Laïki et Hellenic Bank ont effacé des millions d&#8217;euros de dettes ces cinq dernières années au bénéfice de députés, de proches ou de sociétés liées à des personnalités politiques. Mais plusieurs personnes citées ont démenti tout favoritisme ou délit.
> 
> A ce sujet, le ministre des Finances a indiqué que *les «banques, de temps en temps, font le choix de récupérer ou non l&#8217;argent qu&#8217;elles ont prêté»*. «Ces pratiques ne sont pas rares», a-t-il ajouté.



Quand je vois le nombre de ventes suite à saisie faites en France, je me dis que finalement, les banques françaises ne doivent pas être si malades que ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2013)

Aux États-Unis, le lobby du barbecue dicte le passage à l'heure d'été


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2013)

Dans l'article il y a bien le mot "actionnaires"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans l'article il y a bien le mot "actionnaires"



Vénalité d'un capitalisme néolibéral dérégulé dont les mercantis vendraient jusqu'à la corde pour les pendre + attachement borné des technocrates européens aux dogmes libre-échangistes. Voilà ce que ça donne.


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Vénalité d'un capitalisme néolibéral dérégulé dont les mercantis vendraient jusqu'à la corde pour les pendre + attachement borné des technocrates européens aux dogmes libre-échangistes. Voilà ce que ça donne.



C'est tout à fait ça mais tu te rends compte qu'un Français sur 3 ne comprendra rien à cette phrase ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est tout à fait ça mais tu te rends compte qu'un Français sur 3 ne comprendra rien à cette phrase ?



Donc les &#8532; me comprennent. Il y a de l'espoir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Donc les &#8532; me comprennent. Il y a de l'espoir.



Ah, cette fichue différence entre les verbes "approuver" et "comprendre"... :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ah, cette fichue différence entre les verbes "approuver" et "comprendre"... :rateau:



Effectivement, les visionnaires sont rarement compris et encore moins approuvés dans l'instant. Il faut du temps._« __Le capitalisme nest pas acceptable dans ses conséquences sociales. Il écrase les plus humbles. Il transforme lhomme en un loup pour lhomme.__ »_​_« __Il y a le choix entre lancien capitalisme libéral, qui nest plus possible et nest plus accepté. Il était injuste, par conséquent il nen faut plus. Le système communiste nest pas bon, car il écrase la personne humaine, il étouffe la liberté, et il ne rend pas les gens heureux. Et, en outre, il retire au développement économique un élément qui lui est essentiel, qui sappelle linitiative libre, et qui disparaît si on élimine le profit. Par conséquent, il faut arriver à trouver un système social et économique qui ne soit ni le communisme, ni le capitalisme.__ » _​Charles de Gaulle​


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est tout à fait ça mais tu te rends compte qu'un Français sur 3 ne comprendra rien à cette phrase ?



Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que même dit plus simplement, il semblerait qu'un français sur trois ne comprend pas non plus ce que dit cette phrase : 
"Ca fait trente ans qu'on vous encule à sec et vu comment vous en redemandez, il semblerait que ça vous plaise ? Tu me ramasse la savonnette  ?"
Là, ils comprendraient ?
Et effectivement, ça serait plutôt deux français sur trois, sans compter ceux qui ne ne se feront jamais chier à tenter de la comprendre. Il ne reste plus grand monde, au final.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ah, cette fichue différence entre les verbes "approuver" et "comprendre"... :rateau:


Pas d'accord, la plupart des trucs que "les gens" n'approuvent pas, c'est d'abord parce qu'ils ne les comprennent pas.
S'ils comprenaient à quel point les nervis de l'ultralibéralisme se foutent d'eux pour ramasser les miettes de leurs maîtres, ils leur auraient déjà fichu sur la tronche depuis belle lurette.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Effectivement, les visionnaires sont rarement compris et encore moins approuvés dans l'instant. Il faut du temps._« __Le capitalisme nest pas acceptable dans ses conséquences sociales. Il écrase les plus humbles. Il transforme lhomme en un loup pour lhomme.__ »_​_« __Il y a le choix entre lancien capitalisme libéral, qui nest plus possible et nest plus accepté. Il était injuste, par conséquent il nen faut plus. Le système communiste nest pas bon, car il écrase la personne humaine, il étouffe la liberté, et il ne rend pas les gens heureux. Et, en outre, il retire au développement économique un élément qui lui est essentiel, qui sappelle linitiative libre, et qui disparaît si on élimine le profit. Par conséquent, il faut arriver à trouver un système social et économique qui ne soit ni le communisme, ni le capitalisme.__ » _​Charles de Gaulle​



Tout le problème est là. Même de vrais libéraux, d'ailleurs, ne peuvent supporter un système où la liberté d'entreprendre, c'est la liberté de se vendre à un système boursier qui vous flinguera votre boîte dans ce qu'elle avait de meilleur et de plus inventif pour faire ses +15% annuels.

D'ailleurs, sans Jobs pour tenir le tabouret et le fouet, le gros animal ne va pas tarder à boulotter votre pomme, n'ayez crainte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Effectivement, les visionnaires sont rarement compris et encore moins approuvés dans l'instant. Il faut du temps._« __Le capitalisme nest pas acceptable dans ses conséquences sociales. Il écrase les plus humbles. Il transforme lhomme en un loup pour lhomme.__ »_​_« __Il y a le choix entre lancien capitalisme libéral, qui nest plus possible et nest plus accepté. Il était injuste, par conséquent il nen faut plus. Le système communiste nest pas bon, car il écrase la personne humaine, il étouffe la liberté, et il ne rend pas les gens heureux. Et, en outre, il retire au développement économique un élément qui lui est essentiel, qui sappelle linitiative libre, et qui disparaît si on élimine le profit. Par conséquent, il faut arriver à trouver un système social et économique qui ne soit ni le communisme, ni le capitalisme.__ » _​Charles de Gaulle​



Effectivement  Et quand on voit que la droite actuelle se réclame du gaullisme  Le Grand Charles doit se retourner dans sa tombe !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2013)

La poste s'équipe de drone parrot. 



http://www.laposte.fr/legroupe/Actu...-livraison-de-la-presse-quotidienne-par-Drone


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> La poste s'équipe de drone parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laposte.fr/legroupe/Actu...-livraison-de-la-presse-quotidienne-par-Drone



Faudra faire gaffe à ce qu'on dit en leur présence, ils risquent de tout répéter 

NB à l'attention de ceux pour qui l'anglais reste du chinois : "parrot" = perroquet, en anglais


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Grand Charles doit se retourner dans sa tombe !



On dit "faire le ventilateur" 



Powerdom a dit:


> La poste s'équipe de drone parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laposte.fr/legroupe/Actu...-livraison-de-la-presse-quotidienne-par-Drone



Hé, c'est demain le 1er avril !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2013)

Vu ce qu'il doit rester de son corps, cela ne doit pas faire beaucoup de vent. 

Oui la poste est un peu en avance sur ce coup là ! Pour une fois...


----------



## Vivid (31 Mars 2013)

et surtout non dématérialisée, avec les moyens du bord..


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2013)

Sauf que ce n'est pas forcément un canular 
http://tacocopter.com/

Tellement vrai qu'il y a(vait?) un blocage par la FAA


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Effectivement, les visionnaires sont rarement compris et encore moins approuvés dans l'instant. Il faut du temps._« __Le capitalisme nest pas acceptable dans ses conséquences sociales. Il écrase les plus humbles. Il transforme lhomme en un loup pour lhomme.__ »_​_« __Il y a le choix entre lancien capitalisme libéral, qui nest plus possible et nest plus accepté. Il était injuste, par conséquent il nen faut plus. Le système communiste nest pas bon, car il écrase la personne humaine, il étouffe la liberté, et il ne rend pas les gens heureux. Et, en outre, il retire au développement économique un élément qui lui est essentiel, qui sappelle linitiative libre, et qui disparaît si on élimine le profit. Par conséquent, il faut arriver à trouver un système social et économique qui ne soit ni le communisme, ni le capitalisme.__ » _​Charles de Gaulle​





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement  Et quand on voit que la droite actuelle se réclame du gaullisme  Le Grand Charles doit se retourner dans sa tombe !



Pour avoir connu de Gaulle au pouvoir, il est désopilant de constater la révérence qu'ont désormais certains envers sa personne: je n'ai pas oublié la façon dont la gauche le traitait alors (ce qui fait penser aux cinq dernières années envers Sarkozy).

On comprend très bien le très profond mépris qu'il avait envers ces gens là, et plus particulièrement envers un Mitterrand !

C'est bien gentil de critiquer la capitalisme: j'attend que soit proposé un système ayant ses avantages sans en avoir les inconvénients... 

Curieusement, on remarquera que la mot "liberté" n'existe que dans ce régime...

Quant au mot "libéralisme" il vaudrait mieux  comparer le sens qu'on veut lui donner avec celui proposé par un dictionnaire. "l'ultra" étant employé par des Besancenot et/ou des Mélanchon donne une idée de la valeur de ceux qui l'emploient...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> et surtout non dématérialisée, avec les moyens du bord..





> Cette femme avait déjà tué son mari lors d'une dispute familiale en 2005, mais n'avait écopé alors que d'une peine avec sursis, le tribunal ayant jugé qu'elle avait agi sous le coup de l'émotion et n'était pas dans son état normal au moment des faits, selon l'agence Interfax.



Bis repetita ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est bien gentil de critiquer la capitalisme: j'attend que soit proposé un système ayant ses avantages sans en avoir les inconvénients...



Le problème, ce sont les inconvénients : le principal, c'est que fatalement, il finit par inverser sa valeur fondatrice : le capitalisme, au départ, c'est "la finance au service de l'entreprise", mais fatalement, il finit par la finance au service de son seul profit, et l'entreprise n'est plus qu'un bien marchand qu'elle manipule comme un autre. Résultat, la productivité baisse et le monde entre en crise. donc, le bon système, c'est un truc du genre "libre entreprise libre dans tous les domaines sauf dans la finance".



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Curieusement, on remarquera que la mot "liberté" n'existe que dans ce régime...



Oui, mais dans ce régime "Liberté" ne reste qu'un vain mot !



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quant au mot "libéralisme" il vaudrait mieux  comparer le sens qu'on veut lui donner avec celui proposé par un dictionnaire.



Michel Rocard avait en son temps donné la meilleure définition connue du libéralisme : c'est la liberté pour les riches d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les (salauds de) pauvres d'être toujours plus pauvres.

C'est ce système qui a amené 80% de la richesse mondiale dans les mains de moins de 10% de sa population, tandis que presque 25% de la dite population vit sous le seuil de pauvreté !


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mars 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour avoir connu de Gaulle au pouvoir, il est désopilant de constater la révérence qu'ont désormais certains envers sa personne: je n'ai pas oublié la façon dont la gauche le traitait alors (ce qui fait penser aux cinq dernières années envers Sarkozy).
> 
> On comprend très bien le très profond mépris qu'il avait envers ces gens là, et plus particulièrement envers un Mitterrand !
> 
> ...



Le mot "ultralibéralisme" est peut-être utilisé par Besancenot, mais ça n'empêche personne d'autre de l'utiliser. Et MélEnchon, j'ai même pas honte.
Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un utilise un mot qu'il lui appartient. Il n'y a pas que l'extrême gauche folklorique pour parler d'ultralibéralisme, renseigne-toi un peu plus loin qu''auprès de tes maîtres à penser.

Sinon, si on se fiait à ce que contient un mot ou une expression on considérerait que les "démocraties populaires" sont aux peuples, ou que les "ressources humaines" sont humaines...

Les écoles "libres" seraient des preuves et des lieux de liberté, elles ne seraient pas comme le prétend une poignée de gauchistes "privées" c'est-à-dire réservées, l'UMP serait unie, Wolff serait un philosophe (pardon, ça m'a échappé!)...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> [&#8230;] Wolff serait un philosophe (pardon, ça m'a échappé!)...



Tout ça parce qu'il a défendu la corrida&#8230;  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Tout ça parce qu'il défendu la corrida  :rateau:


Il manque un a à ton rc


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2013)

le dictateur travail sur un mac


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> le dictateur travail sur un mac


Oui, mais bon...


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2013)

:rose: a ma décharge je ne lis pas chaque fil de MacGé. 
je recommencerais plus chef.


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2013)

La France va bien et Hollande remonte dans les sondages.

Aujourd'hui c'est mon anniversaire. :king:


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> La France va bien et Hollande remonte dans les sondages.
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est mon anniversaire. :king:



Ouais, une vraie farce...


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, une vraie farce...



Mais de laquelle de ces deux news, parles tu ? :style:


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> La France va bien et Hollande remonte dans les sondages.
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est mon anniversaire. :king:



chez moi c'est affiché en bas de la page dans la liste des anniversaires du jour. contrairement a ce que dit Toxi, je pense que ce n'est pas complètement aléatoire...

les anniversaires de nos amis apparaissent à chaque fois.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2013)

Mais jusqu'où ira Google ?


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

Celle de YouTube est plus marrante je trouve 

[youtube]H542nLTTbu0[/youtube]


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2013)

mais...

... *il porte à droite !*   

:mouais:


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

C'est pour que ce soit à gauche sur les photos


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais jusqu'où ira Google ?



Quel jour on est ?


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

Le jour du chocolat ? 

De toute façon il ne neige pas aujourd'hui, alors tout peu arriver


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le jour du chocolat ?
> 
> De toute façon il ne neige pas aujourd'hui, alors tout peu arriver



Non non &#8230; je te donne un indice : c'est un peu comme le vendredi, sauf que là, c'est pas aux repas


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non &#8230; je te donne un indice : c'est un peu comme le vendredi, sauf que là, c'est pas aux repas


Après déjà trois jours de week-end, j'ai tout oublié 
Oups, quatre


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Après déjà trois jours de week-end, j'ai tout oublié
> Oups, quatre



Ça, c'est le problème, avec les ouiquende de 7 jours, on ne sait pas trop où on en est !


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est le problème, avec les ouiquende de 7 jours, on ne sait pas trop où on en est !



Oh non, je ne veux pas être vieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oh non, je ne veux pas être vieux



Ben là, c'est raté, fallait y penser avant, et ne pas naître ! 

Remarque il te reste l'option du suicide


----------



## inkclub (1 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le jour du chocolat ?
> 
> De toute façon il ne neige pas aujourd'hui, alors tout peu arriver




il neige pas ! 65 cm quand même


----------



## Madalvée (1 Avril 2013)

À part ça la télé poubelle n'a jamais tué personne.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Tout ça parce qu'il a défendu la corrida  :rateau:



J'avoue que ça me motive sans doute un peu. Mais aussi parce que c'est une escroquerie (cf. le "tragique de la vie" expression qu'on retrouve psittacisée jusque par des scientifiques ou le cours de philo de terminale de base qu'il est venu faire à Amiens dans le cadre de l'université populaire).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------

Hollande a déclaré qu'il prenait Mélenchon comme premier ministre et allait reprendre point par point le programme socialiste selon TimeCapsule. 
Ah ! ça ira !


----------



## JPTK (1 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> À part ça la télé poubelle n'a jamais tué personne.



Au temps pour moi, j'ai cru qu'il s'était suicidé le 1er avril.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> À part ça la télé poubelle n'a jamais tué personne.



Comme on dit "jamais 2 sans 3", Brogniart il pourrait pas faire une rupture d'anévrisme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> À part ça la télé poubelle n'a jamais tué personne.





> le docteur Thierry Costa, *38 ans* &#8230; Des accusations et suppositions injustes ont été proférées à mon encontre" déplore Thierry Costa dans cette lettre manuscrite dont Le Monde.fr a obtenu une copie. "*Depuis 20 ans *(...), je me suis toujours attaché à travailler beaucoup, avec respect de mes patients



Alors, il a 38 ans, il exerce depuis 20 ans, donc depuis 18 ans, j'enlève les 7 années de son cursus de médecine, il a donc eu son bac à 11 ans, son brevet à 8, est entré en 6ème à 4 ans, et au CP un an avant sa naissance !

Même s'il a sauté une classe ici ou là, il y a un truc qui ne colle pas, là !


----------



## fedo (1 Avril 2013)

bientôt chez vous, le journal quotidien livré par drone !
il faut aller chercher ça sur le SF Chronicle pour un projet en Auvergne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

fedo a dit:


> bientôt chez vous, le journal quotidien livré par drone !
> il faut aller chercher ça sur le SF Chronicle pour un projet en Auvergne...



Toasted !


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il a 38 ans, il exerce depuis 20 ans, donc depuis 18 ans, j'enlève les 7 années de son cursus de médecine, il a donc eu son bac à 11 ans, son brevet à 8, est entré en 6ème à 4 ans, et au CP un an avant sa naissance !
> 
> Même s'il a sauté une classe ici ou là, il y a un truc qui ne colle pas, là !



Où alors il considère qu'il a commencé la médecine durant ses études ... et là, tout rentre dans l'ordre et vu qu'il dit "depuis 20 ans que j'ai débuté la médecine" ...

Je ne vois pas où est le problème.  

Enfin si, "(...)" il est la le problème, ils ont mal tronqué. C'est pas comme si la presse était devenue totalement nulle, ah si.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il a 38 ans, il exerce depuis 20 ans, donc depuis 18 ans, j'enlève les 7 années de son cursus de médecine, il a donc eu son bac à 11 ans, son brevet à 8, est entré en 6ème à 4 ans, et au CP un an avant sa naissance !
> 
> Même s'il a sauté une classe ici ou là, il y a un truc qui ne colle pas, là !



C'est 10 ans médecine


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est 10 ans médecine



Oui mais trois ans après le doctorat, il me semble, non ? On peut considérer que pendant l'internat, il exerce déjà !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui mais trois ans après le doctorat, il me semble, non ? On peut considérer que pendant l'internat, il exerce déjà !



Quoiqu'il arrive c'est foireux son affaire 


Sauf s'il a 48 ans et qu'il a voulu se rajeunir ( y'a sûrement une gonzesse la dessous )


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Avril 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Quoiqu'il arrive c'est foireux son affaire
> 
> 
> Sauf s'il a 48 ans et qu'il a voulu se rajeunir ( y'a sûrement une gonzesse la dessous )



Mais il a dit qu'il a commencé médecine il y a 20 ans  Il y a rien de foireux, mise à part la troncature et votre interprétation. 

En gros son point de départ c'est l'université de médecine, 1ère année. bac à 18 ans, rien de OUF.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Où alors il considère qu'il a commencé la médecine durant ses études ... et là, tout rentre dans l'ordre et vu qu'il dit "depuis 20 ans que j'ai débuté la médecine" ...
> 
> Je ne vois pas où est le problème.
> 
> Enfin si, "(...)" il est la le problème, ils ont mal tronqué. C'est pas comme si la presse était devenue totalement nulle, ah si.





JustTheWay a dit:


> Mais il a dit qu'il a commencé médecine il y a 20 ans  Il y a rien de foireux, mise à part la troncature et votre interprétation.
> 
> En gros son point de départ c'est l'université de médecine, 1ère année. bac à 18 ans, rien de OUF.




Bien sûr : 20 ans qu'il s'est "_toujours attaché à travailler beaucoup, avec respect de ses patients_", c'est bien connu, un médecin a ses premiers patients dès sa première année de fac, juste après la session de rattrapage du bac 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Quoiqu'il arrive c'est foireux son affaire
> 
> Sauf s'il a 48 ans et qu'il a voulu se rajeunir ( y'a sûrement une gonzesse la dessous )




En dehors de celle de la pochette surprise avec le diplôme dedans, , je pense que ton hypothèse est la plus vraisemblable !


----------



## Le docteur (2 Avril 2013)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Quoiqu'il arrive c'est foireux son affaire
> 
> 
> Sauf s'il a 48 ans et qu'il a voulu se rajeunir ( y'a sûrement une gonzesse la dessous )



Je vote pour cette hypothèse !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2013)

Ça ne sert à rien de se suicider ..... Il suffit d'attendre !!


----------



## poildep (2 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ça ne sert à rien de se suicider ..... Il suffit d'attendre !!


Ou on peut aussi faire koh-lanta pour accélérer le processus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ça ne sert à rien de se suicider ..... Il suffit d'attendre !!





poildep a dit:


> Ou on peut aussi faire koh-lanta pour accélérer le processus.



C'est vrai qu'il y en a toujours qui sont pressés  Ça spide, ça spide ! :rateau:


Sire poildep


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2013)

Cahuzac : finalement peut être qu'en y repensant, en effet il me  semble que...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Cahuzac : finalement peut être qu'en y repensant, en effet il me  semble que...



*Si la chose est prouvée*, il aura perdu son "honneur" et un gars qui perd son honneur ne mérite plus d'exister !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Si la chose est prouvée*, il aura perdu son "honneur" et un gars qui perd son honneur ne mérite plus d'exister !



Euh... il va se tirer une balle ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Si la chose est prouvée*, il aura perdu son "honneur" et un gars qui perd son honneur ne mérite plus d'exister !



Jérôme Cahuzac avoue avoir un compte à l'étranger depuis 20 ans 
C'est fait, il en aura mis du temps ...


----------



## flotow (2 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non &#8230; je te donne un indice : c'est un peu comme le vendredi, sauf que là, c'est pas aux repas


T'as intérêt à faire attention à tes repas maintenant 
Mislabelled fish slip into Europe's menus

et 
 Puffer fish undergoes eye operation


----------



## Madalvée (2 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Jérôme Cahuzac avoue avoir un compte à l'étranger depuis 20 ans
> C'est fait, il en aura mis du temps ...



Le jour où un socialiste avouera aussi qu'il est de droite on aura fait un pas vers la clarification.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Euh... il va se tirer une balle ?



Pas la peine ! Mon père disait toujours que quelqu'un qui manque à l'honneur (dans le sens du non-respect de la parole donnée) était déjà mort !

Donc pour moi, il est mort ... comme tant d'autres par ailleurs !

C'est extrême, mais j'assume pleinement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas la peine ! Mon père disait toujours que quelqu'un qui manque à l'honneur (dans le sens du non-respect de la parole donnée) était déjà mort !
> 
> Donc pour moi, il est mort ... comme tant d'autres par ailleurs !
> 
> C'est extrême, mais j'assume pleinement !




Ben dis donc, si c'est vrai, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de survivants dans la classe politique européenne 

Mais alors, on est gouverné par des zombies ? :afraid:


----------



## Le docteur (2 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le jour où un socialiste avouera aussi qu'il est de droite on aura fait un pas vers la clarification.


Effectivement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, si c'est vrai, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de survivants dans la classe politique européenne
> 
> Mais alors, on est gouverné par des zombies ? :afraid:


Pareil !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2013)

Ce qui est triste avec Cahuzac est qu'il n'est probablement pas le plus pourri Mais lui s'est fait prendre. Il y a un accent de sincérité touchant dans la lettre où il avoue.

C'est malgré tout bien fait pour les donneurs de leçons de morale du parti socialiste.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben dis donc, si c'est vrai, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de survivants dans la classe politique européenne



Et tu as raison !

J'avoue que je suis assez sectaire et borné dans ce domaine ... ... Quand je donne ma parole, c'est en toute connaissance de cause, après avoir évalué la situation et jamais sur un "coup de tête" ... si je doute, je ne la donne pas !

L'ayant donnée, je préférerais "crever" que ne pas la respecter !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et tu as raison !
> 
> J'avoue que je suis assez sectaire et borné dans ce domaine ... ... Quand je donne ma parole, c'est en toute connaissance de cause, après avoir évalué la situation et jamais sur un "coup de tête" ... si je doute, je ne la donne pas !
> 
> L'ayant donnée, je préférerais "crever" que ne pas la respecter !



Alors, quand tu nous dis que tu en a une microscopique, c'est vrai ! :afraid: :hosto:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, quand tu nous dis que tu en a une microscopique, c'est vrai ! :afraid: :hosto:



Salopiot Pascal !!!!! 

:love:


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce qui est triste avec Cahuzac est qu'il n'est probablement pas le plus pourri&#8230; Mais lui s'est fait prendre. Il y a un accent de sincérité touchant dans la lettre où il avoue.
> 
> C'est malgré tout bien fait pour les donneurs de leçons de morale du parti socialiste.



pour une fois je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. il a avoué parce qu'il était acculé. une peu comme gosse quand on s'écriait "pouce"
Il ne pouvait plus tenir. il a donc "craqué" avant qu'un juge ne le fasse craquer après 24h de GAV. Aucun accent de sincérité chez ces gens là. Uniquement arrogance et mépris.
reste a éclaircir le rôle de moscovici dans la lettre Suisse qui indique qu'il n'a de compte et l'enquête de Bercy qui l'innocenté également. 
c'est la première tête bientôt la suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Si la chose est prouvée*



Tu vis sur une autre planète ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> pour une fois je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. il a avoué parce qu'il était acculé. une peu comme gosse quand on s'écriait "pouce"
> Il ne pouvait plus tenir. il a donc "craqué" avant qu'un juge ne le fasse craquer après 24h de GAV. Aucun accent de sincérité chez ces gens là. Uniquement arrogance et mépris.
> reste a éclaircir le rôle de moscovici dans la lettre Suisse qui indique qu'il n'a de compte et l'enquête de Bercy qui l'innocente également.
> c'est la première tête bientôt la suite



Tu es sévère. Mais tu as sans doute raison.


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2013)

J'en ai marre d'envoyer des CDB alors que je veux juste passer à la ligne avec "enter"  (je confonds avec FB, quand tu appuies sur "maj", tu sautes une ligne et tu ne publies pas ton message...)

La lettre touchante de Cahuzac, lol quoi... complètement d'accord avec Powerdom.
Il était déjà acculé pourtant l'animal, mais il a dû se souvenir de ce "proverbe" qui dit que quand tu mens, faut mentir jusqu'au bout... mais bon, ça marche pas à tous les coups et c'est tant mieux.

*"EUH C'ÉTAIT PAS MA VOIX SUR L'ENREGISTREMENT !! "*

Ça aurait été une vidéo, il aurait nié aussi, pathétique...


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> pour une fois je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. il a avoué parce qu'il était acculé. une peu comme gosse quand on s'écriait "pouce"
> Il ne pouvait plus tenir. il a donc "craqué" avant qu'un juge ne le fasse craquer après 24h de GAV. Aucun accent de sincérité chez ces gens là. Uniquement arrogance et mépris.
> reste a éclaircir le rôle de moscovici dans la lettre Suisse qui indique qu'il n'a de compte et l'enquête de Bercy qui l'innocenté également.
> c'est la première tête bientôt la suite
> ...



Tu plaisantes ?

- Il savait très bien ce qu'ils faisaient depuis le début, quand tu es ministre tu as pas trop le choix même si on laisse entendre qu'il y a un choix qui va dire en étant en poste "oui j'ai un compte je démissionne" 

- GAV totalement inutile dans ce genre  d'affaire. 

- Il pouvait très bien continuer à nier quand on sait le temps que prend ce genre d'affaire et la difficulté d'apporter les preuves. (C'est un peu ce que fais un autre partie que je ne vais pas citer).

- C'est loin d'être fini, au moins contrairement aux autres il a le mérite de reconnaitre relativement vite après sa démission. Ce qui n'enlève rien à la stupidité de son acte. 

- Reste à découvrir l'ampleur de cette pratique qui semble courante dans un milieu (et pas celui de la politique)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu plaisantes ?
> 
> - Il savait très bien ce qu'ils faisaient depuis le début, quand tu es ministre tu as pas trop le choix même si on laisse entendre qu'il y a un choix qui va dire en étant en poste "oui j'ai un compte je démissionne"
> 
> ...



En tous cas, dans les milieux "smicards", "rmistes" et "assediquistes", c'est plus rare


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tous cas, dans les milieux "smicards", "rmistes" et "assediquistes", c'est plus rare



Logique même si je suis pas certains de la pertinence d'attacher des délits à des milieux sociaux professionnels. 

C'est d'ailleurs bien le problème en France, on fait plus attention à la situation sociale qu'au délit commis, on ose pas condamner les hommes politiques (ou peu), les PDG ... Alors qu'un dealer, question d'image surement. 

Bref c'est totalement stupide, la politique doit renvoyer une image clean, ce qui déjà est loin d'être le cas, mais en plus ils sont pas condamnés sauf pécuniairement et encore il faut les preuves. De même pour les PDG même si là c'est finalement encore plus complexe. 

A un moment il faut être cohérent, si les gouvernements veulent faire des économies, il a cas commencer à sanctionner sévèrement les abus de biens sociaux, la fraude fiscale ....


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Logique même si je suis pas certains de la pertinence d'attacher des délits à des milieux sociaux professionnels.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs bien le problème en France, on fait plus attention à la situation sociale qu'au délit commis, on ose pas condamner les hommes politiques (ou peu), les PDG ... Alors qu'un dealer, question d'image surement.
> 
> ...



C'est clair...  et ce sont les mêmes qui après viennent te parler de la délinquance, des peines non appliquées et des récidivistes ! 

De la merde oui ! 

De toute façon c'est toujours la même histoire, un peu comme le croyant qui interdit la sodomie et qui abuse de la même façon ses enfants. Ouai c'est à chier ce que je dis mais je suis énervé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> !.... mais je suis énervé



T'en fais pas ! T'es pas le seul !    ...dégoûté !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2013)

"_selon que tu es puissant ou misérable &#8230;_"


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "_selon que tu es puissant ou misérable _"




oui cela résume assez bien la situation


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui cela résume assez bien la situation



Lafontaine était un visionnaire !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2013)

Pour changer 

je ne l'ai pas trouvé en français mais en utilisant Chrome...


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2013)

ça va se finir comme l'affaire Tiberi... Pas de soucis la-dessus.

Triste France...


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2013)

"Le président de la République, le Premier ministre, moi-même, nous avons fait ce qu'il convenait de faire", a répondu sur RTL Pierre Moscovici, qui a toutefois concédé "*qu'il a pu y avoir des interrogations ou des doutes*".

La responsabilité de l'exécutif est donc engagée.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> "Le président de la République, le Premier ministre, moi-même, nous avons fait ce qu'il convenait de faire", a répondu sur RTL Pierre Moscovici, qui a toutefois concédé "*qu'il a pu y avoir des interrogations ou des doutes*".
> 
> La responsabilité de l'exécutif est donc engagée.



Après une journée, je n'en peux déjà plus de cette affaire.

Le prochain qui en parle je lui ouvre un compte en Suisse.


----------



## Vivid (3 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Après une journée, je n'en peux déjà plus de cette affaire.
> 
> Le prochain qui en parle je lui ouvre un compte en Suisse.



prunch ! comme je suppose qu'il faut un minimum 'dessus'...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Le prochain qui en parle je lui ouvre un compte en Suisse.



*y'en a un que ça pourrait intéresser, ici...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'en a un que ça pourrait intéresser, ici...*



Me regardez pas comme ça, je ne joue jamais à des jeux d'argent et de hasard ! :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Me regardez pas comme ça, je ne joue jamais à des jeux d'argent et de hasard ! :rateau:



j'hésitais à te le dire: t'as d'beaux yeux, tu sais ? :rose:


----------



## Berthold (4 Avril 2013)

Salut, Frédéric Othon Théodore Aristidès


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2013)

=> Clique


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2013)

Bluff?


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2013)

La vie sera dure sans les allocs'


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'en a un que ça pourrait intéresser, ici...*



On ne déclare pas sur l'IR lorsqu'on gagne au loto, c'est un gain aléatoire.
A l'inverse, les courses, le poker on déclare, considéré comme une profession  Pas besoin de moi donc


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2013)

yvos a dit:


> La vie sera dure sans les allocs'



quand je lis cela, je soutiens totalement le projet, un couple avec 6000 euros de revenu par mois et des enfants peux très bien vitre sans allocs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> => Clique


Donc FH est responsable des indélicatesses (supposées, pour l'instant, les indélicatesses ) de tous ceux qu'il emploie ou a employé ?
P'tain, j'espère que ma femme de ménage n'a pas de compte en suisse et que mon plombier ne deal pas de shit, sinon je suis mal


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2013)

le trésorier qui aimait les Caïmans.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> le trésorier qui aimait les Caïmans.



Les îles Caïmans c'est plutôt les requins de la finance qui y rôdent, non!! 
Seule la couleur change en fonction de leur orientation politique.

Un réseau de journalistes dévoile des données économiques secrètes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les îles Caïmans c'est plutôt les requins de la finance qui y rôdent, non!!
> Seule la couleur change en fonction de leur orientation politique.



Pfffff ! Cahuzac et lui c'est caïman pareil !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les îles Caïmans c'est plutôt les requins de la finance qui y rôdent, non!!



Non...  J'ai eu l'occasion d'y mettre les pieds, c'est un endroit tout à fait agréable: l'eau est claire, il y a de jolis poissons, et le climat adéquat.


----------



## ergu (4 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> quand je lis cela, je soutiens totalement le projet, un couple avec 6000 euros de revenu par mois et des enfants peux très bien vitre sans allocs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sur le principe, je suis d'accord mais je trouve le projet mal foutu (si je l'ai bien compris)
J'aurais fait des tranches avec une progression exponentielle (et non linéaire) par tranche en fonction du nombre d'enfants.

Un couple avec 6000 euros de revenus mensuels peut se passer de ses allocs quand il a un enfant, pas quand il en a six.

A moins de vouloir revenir sur les politiques globalement natalistes de la France (ce contre quoi je ne suis pas forcément, mais je préfère quand c'est dit clairement).


----------



## Galekal (4 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc FH est responsable des indélicatesses (supposées, pour l'instant, les indélicatesses ) de tous ceux qu'il emploie ou a employé ?
> P'tain, j'espère que ma femme de ménage n'a pas de compte en suisse et que mon plombier ne deal pas de shit, sinon je suis mal



Bonne remarque. FH aurait plutôt a mon avis le profil du type honnête qui se fait rouler dans la farine. Il n'avait certainement pas besoin de ce coup de malchance.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Bonne remarque. FH aurait plutôt a mon avis le profil du type honnête qui se fait rouler dans la farine. Il n'avait certainement pas besoin de ce coup de malchance.



C'est pas un coup de malchance, c'est surement une info détenu depuis longtemps que le monde sort pour montrer qu'il n'y a pas que mediapart. 

Encore une fois l'article du monde montre une totale méconnaissance du droit des sociétés, enfin il y a quand même un article du code général des impôts .... WAHOU.

3/20. Mais tout le monde va gober donc 15/20.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2013)

*Singin' in the Rain* 

Ce qu'il n'a pas vu, c'est que c'est à Paris qu'est l'orage...


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> le trésorier qui aimait les Caïmans.



Hummmm. 
_Aujourd'hui, 09h21_


subsole a dit:


> * Les caïmans auront-ils sa peau ?* => Clique


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2013)

Magnifique la photo. Qu'en pense un "décrypteur" du genre, montre moi ta photo je te dirais qui tu es ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2013)

Tiens, toi qui aime les photos, regarde la bonne tête de l'ex de Cahusac et dis-nous si elle n'a pas un peu l'air d'une vengeresse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tiens, toi qui aime les photos, regarde la bonne tête de l'ex de Cahusac et dis-nous si elle n'a pas un peu l'air d'une vengeresse...



En tous cas, une chose est sure : ça fait deux fois, de deux sources différentes que je lis que ces braves gens de l'UMP, qui sont les premiers à le clouer au pilori en feignant une indignation surprise, étaient au courant depuis 2008 de l'existence de ce compte, et qu'au cours des trois années où ils étaient aux affaires, ils se sont bien gardé de révéler la chose, la gardant sous le coude "au cas où" 

Si Cahuzac est impardonnable, que dire de la manière dont ces ex gouvernants de droite conçoivent le service de la France ? 

Je regardais, hier soir, le téléfilm sur France 2, j'ai bien l'impression que cette fiction est le reflet exact de la réalité !


----------



## inkclub (4 Avril 2013)

les caimans belges aussi, une fois


icij

the International Consortium of Investigative Journalists


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)

Et tout le monde tombe des nues ...


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je regardais, hier soir, le téléfilm sur France 2, j'ai bien l'impression que cette fiction est le reflet exact de la réalité !



Moi aussi je l'ai regardé... Gros malaise, impression de réalité...

J'ai regardé le Grand Journal aussi et j'ai bien aimé voir JM Apathie avaler de travers pour avoir plus cassé MédiaPart plutôt que justifier la présomption d'innocence de Cahusac :rateau:


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je regardais, hier soir, le téléfilm sur France 2



On sait s'amuser dans le 77 !


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2013)

yvos a dit:


> On sait s'amuser dans le 77 !


Le 7-7 quoi


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2013)

yvos a dit:


> On sait s'amuser dans le 77 !



c'est un peu notre homme de picardie a nous que l'on a en seine et marne


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2013)

Gniiiiiiiii :love:

New &#8216;Arrested Development&#8217; Season Coming to Netflix on May 26


----------



## fedo (4 Avril 2013)

facebook présente son téléphone portable, à moins que


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2013)

fedo a dit:


> facebook présente son téléphone portable, à moins que


c'était les 20 ans du Pentium il y a un ou deux jours aussi


----------



## inkclub (5 Avril 2013)

une nouvelle casserole pour françois hollande ?


----------



## subsole (5 Avril 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> une nouvelle casserole pour françois hollande ?



 A table !


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> une nouvelle casserole pour françois hollande ?



en même temps, en afrique la consommation du dromadaire est courante ...


----------



## Le docteur (5 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> quand je lis cela, je soutiens totalement le projet, un couple avec 6000 euros de revenu par mois et des enfants peux très bien vitre sans allocs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tu vas un peu vite en besogne, je trouve. 
Je suis en-dessous et je pourrais considérer que c'est bien fait pour leur gueule, mais je ne pense pas qu'on soit dans les hyperprivilégiés avec deux salaires de 3000 euros.
C'est à la classe moyenne encore qu'on demande de cracher au bassinet. Les hyperriches continueront à prospérer et les pauvres seront de plus en plus dépendants d'aide sociale pour vivre. 
Le principe de dégommer ceux qui sont juste au-dessus est un peu limite. Et le riche véritable qu'est FH doit bien s'en foutre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Sur le principe, je suis d'accord mais je trouve le projet mal foutu (si je l'ai bien compris)
> J'aurais fait des tranches avec une progression exponentielle (et non linéaire) par tranche en fonction du nombre d'enfants.
> 
> Un couple avec 6000 euros de revenus mensuels peut se passer de ses allocs quand il a un enfant, pas quand il en a six.
> ...



Moi, c'est le contraire, je taxerais ceux qui font trop de gosses et j'aiderais ceux qui en ont peu.
Ils ne reviennent pas sur les politiques natalistes. C'est juste la classe moyenne qui a intérêt à ne faire qu'un ou deux gosses (de toute façon s'ils veulent pouvoir leur payer des études, c'est déjà ce qu'ils font). Tous les autres peuvent continuer à se reproduire comme des lapins pour qu'on puisse rapidement faire péter les 20 milliards de têtes de pipe.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tous les autres peuvent continuer à se reproduire comme des lapins pour qu'on puisse rapidement faire péter les 20 milliards de têtes de pipe.



Les catholiques et les musulmans tu veux dire ?


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu vas un peu vite en besogne, je trouve.
> Je suis en-dessous et je pourrais considérer que c'est bien fait pour leur gueule, mais je ne pense pas qu'on soit dans les hyperprivilégiés avec deux salaires de 3000 euros.
> C'est à la classe moyenne encore qu'on demande de cracher au bassinet. Les hyperriches continueront à prospérer et les pauvres seront de plus en plus dépendants d'aide sociale pour vivre.
> Le principe de dégommer ceux qui sont juste au-dessus est un peu limite. Et le riche véritable qu'est FH doit bien s'en foutre.




Personnellement, je suis au dessus et je trouve cela tout à fait normal d'envisager de baisser les allocations en fonction des revenus et le concentrer sur des familles qui en ont besoin.

Ensuite, tu parles de classe moyenne mais c'est quand même pas tant que cela moyen, 6000  par mois. Tu dois tutoyer les 10% des foyers aux plus hauts revenus mensuel, hein.

Donc bon, l'impact est avant tout psychologique, parce que d'une part, il faudra se situer dans cette tranche supérieure, il faudra ensuite avoir des enfants au sein de cette tranche et en avoir plusieurs pour commencer à sentir une baisse de pouvoir d'achat. Ca fait plus beaucoup de ménages, tout cela.

Faut être sérieux: les familles qui font 7 enfants qui sont dépendantes des allocs et qui seront visées par une éventuelle, c'est pas ça qui soutient la natalité française.

Maintenant, s'attaquer aux allocs, c'est prendre la question par le petit bout de la lorgnette.


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2013)

Bof, de toutes façons on va tous mourir


----------



## ergu (5 Avril 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Ensuite, tu parles de classe moyenne mais c'est quand même pas tant que cela moyen, 6000  par mois. Tu dois tutoyer les 10% des foyers aux plus hauts revenus mensuel, hein.



Je crois même que c'est les 5%.

Mais si la mesure passe, je te fiche mon billet que d'ici quelques années et quelques "extensions pour cause de crise" plus tard, les allocs seront devenues un souvenir pour quasiment tout le monde.

Je suis tout à fait d'accord pour que les allocs soient indéxées sur les revenus et encore plus d'accord pour une réfléxion un peu plus globale (de la natalité, pour quoi faire, des chômeurs ?) - mais dans le contexte actuel ou, culturellement avoir des enfants c'est Bien et ne pas en avoir c'est être Pas Normal (surtout pour une femme) je trouve cette loi de "on divise à partir de tel plancher" complètement idiote.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Bof, de toutes façons on va tous mourir





> le très droitier Tea Party a lui aussi fait part de sa colère face à une opération de lobbying qui fausse la libre concurrence. Les entreprises devraient "respecter les règles du libre-marché comme tout le monde, au lieu de recruter des lobbyistes pour réécrire les règles à leur profit à Washington", écrit ainsi le think tank conservateur Freedom Works.



Tiens, pour une fois, le Tea Party n'a pas sorti une connerie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2013)

*Italie : un couple se suicide faute de pouvoir payer son loyer*

_La femme, Anna Sopranzi, recevait une très modeste retraite de 500 euros par mois et son mari, Romeo Dionisi, était un "sacrifié" d'une récente réforme du marché du travail qui l'avait laissé sans indemnité de chômage ni droits à la retraite. Le frère de la femme, Giuseppe Sopranzi, 73 ans, lui aussi retraité, s'est jeté à la mer dès qu'il a appris la nouvelle, et son corps inanimé a été repêché par les secouristes qui n'ont pas réussi à le sauver. _


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2013)

Pour avoir une idée des revenus des français, vous pouvez consulter cet article : http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article1015

Certes, on peut faire tout dire aux chiffres, mais l'exposé est assez parlant et pondéré.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Pour avoir une idée des revenus des français, vous pouvez consulter cet article : http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article1015
> 
> Certes, on peut faire tout dire aux chiffres, mais l'exposé est assez parlant et pondéré.



Et pour vous rendre compte de l'influence sur votre niveau de vie => ici le simulateur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2013)

Merci qui ?​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2013)

laule


----------



## Madalvée (5 Avril 2013)

Moi y'en a quand même une ou deux que j'orienterais plutôt vers mon lit


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Moi y'en a quand même une ou deux que j'orienterais plutôt vers mon lit



sexiste !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2013)

*Le Grand Rabbin Gilles Bernheim avoue un plagiat&#8230;*

*et aurait peut-être aussi usurpé le titre d'agrégé (à confirmer)*

Ce type est un gros nul. Qu'il relise le _Talmud_ :

« Celui qui cite un propos en précisant le nom de son auteur, apporte le Salut au monde » 
(_Méguila_ 115b )

Ceci dit, j'ai bien ri en lisant le commentaire d'un lecteur du _Monde_ :

*Pierre 05/04/2013 - 18h39*
_Mentir c'est tendance._​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2013)

Puisque l'heure et la mode sont aux aveux, c'est tiraillé par la honte et le regret que je viens ici solliciter votre indulgence et votre pardon ...

Durant des années, j'ai soutenu ici, publiquement, que j'en avais "une petite" .... cela avait l'heur de vous amuser et je ne compte plus le nombre de "coups de boule" que j'ai reçu de votre part, probablement en compensation de ce que vous pensiez être un fardeau inversement proportionnel à la taille de l'engin ...

L'heure est venu de révéler ce mensonge éhonté qui, pourtant m'a valu de belles heures de gloire sur ce forum et de demander votre pardon : *NON ! Je n'en ai pas "une petite" ... en fait, j'en ai une "très petite" ...*

Pardonnez-moi, Soeurs et Frères, d'avoir galvaudé la vérité et je me tiens à l'entière disposition des modérateurs pour rendre les nombreux cdb injustement récoltés !

ps : je vous aime, bande de nases !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Madalvée (5 Avril 2013)

Pas un pour rattraper l'autre.

Madalvée
Professeur honoraire des Universités
Ancien élève de l'École Normale Supérieure
Chevalier de la Légion d'Honneur
Compagnon de la Libération
Élu produit de l'année


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pas un pour rattraper l'autre.
> 
> Madalvée
> Professeur honoraire des Universités
> ...



Madalvée après des mensonges pareils tu iras te laver la bouche


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2013)

Omar Sy dans un film américain&#8230;

Mais bon, le plus important, ce sont les commentaires, comme l'a fait remarquer Cratès.



> Omar Sy as a &#8220;king pimp&#8221;? What a fascinating exploration of the human condition. How daring of the filmmakers to cast Sy in such a groundbreaking, boundary-pushing creative role the likes of which have scarcely been committed to film. Bravo.





> Would it be less contrived if the filmmakers cast Sy as a radioactive ballerina?



Moi j'attends un film avec une danseuse étoile radioactive


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2013)

Et paf, ça va encore être de notre faute.


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et paf, ça va encore être de notre faute.


Vous êtes neutres, faut bien que ça serve à quelque chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et paf, ça va encore être de notre faute.



Ouais.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Moi y'en a quand même une ou deux que j'orienterais plutôt vers mon lit&#8230;



Pervers 









/edit : pas Duflot quand même ? si ? ben t'es plus pervers que je pensais


----------



## Le docteur (5 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Les catholiques et les musulmans tu veux dire ?


J'ai jamais compris cette manie de la reproduction chez les croyants, mais effectivement, par exemple.
De toute façon, d'une manère générale, la lapinerie, c'est un peu l'obsession de l'espèce humaine en ce moment. Nos gouvernements nous poursuivent de "croissez et multipliez" et même les décroissants refusent de décroître sur ce point-là.
Moi, décroissant, c'est seulement le dimanche, après ça fait trop de viennoiseries.

Je vise un peu les familles-de-trois-nenfants-parce-que-ça-donne-des-avantages aussi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Bof, de toutes façons on va tous mourir



De toute façon on va tous mourir... avant...
Mais, sinon, c'est vrai que c'était flippant, ton truc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h37 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Italie : un couple se suicide faute de pouvoir payer son loyer*
> 
> _La femme, Anna Sopranzi, recevait une très modeste retraite de 500 euros par mois et son mari, Romeo Dionisi, était un "sacrifié" d'une récente réforme du marché du travail qui l'avait laissé sans indemnité de chômage ni droits à la retraite. Le frère de la femme, Giuseppe Sopranzi, 73 ans, lui aussi retraité, s'est jeté à la mer dès qu'il a appris la nouvelle, et son corps inanimé a été repêché par les secouristes qui n'ont pas réussi à le sauver. _



Un jour, il faudra juger les meurtriers...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h38 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Moi y'en a quand même une ou deux que j'orienterais plutôt vers mon lit



J'ai bien cherché, mais j'ai pas trouvé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Pervers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur le coup, c'est ce que j'avais failli écrire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------

Il y a quelqu'un qui a vu l'émission "Harry Roselmack chez les échangistes" parce que je ne me suis pas remis du titre. 
Pauvre Harry, j'espère qu'ils a réussi à ressortir...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> De toute façon on va tous mourir... avant...



Voir à 01:03:33 Toute la problématique est là

[YOUTUBE]8f6UOgUwCB8[/YOUTUBE]

Assez effrayant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Puisque l'heure et la mode sont aux aveux, c'est tiraillé par la honte et le regret que je viens ici solliciter votre indulgence et votre pardon ...
> 
> Durant des années, j'ai soutenu ici, publiquement, que j'en avais "une petite" .... cela avait l'heur de vous amuser et je ne compte plus le nombre de "coups de boule" que j'ai reçu de votre part, probablement en compensation de ce que vous pensiez être un fardeau inversement proportionnel à la taille de l'engin ...
> 
> ...



Aucun pardon possible ! En mentant pendant des années, tu as commis une faute impardonnable !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Aucun pardon possible ! En mentant pendant des années, tu as commis une faute impardonnable !



Mais non, pas du tout, il s'est juste comporté en homme politique de base


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pardonnez-moi, Soeurs et Frères, d'avoir galvaudé la vérité...



Pour rétablir la vérité vraie, il n'y a qu'un seul moyen :

Créer une Commission d'enquête pour aller constater si oui ou non le mensonge est vrai.

Quels sont les membres (!) qui se portent (à gauche) volontaires pour participer à  cette Commission ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Créer une Commission d'enquête ...



:mouais: ... Tu veux dire une commission d'enquequette ??? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Pour rétablir la vérité vraie, il n'y a qu'un seul moyen :
> 
> Créer une Commission d'enquête pour aller constater si oui ou non le mensonge est vrai.
> 
> Quels sont les membres (!) qui se portent (à gauche) volontaires pour participer à  cette Commission ?



Petite ou grosse, la Commission ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Quels sont les membres (!)





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :mouais: ... Tu veux dire une commission d'enquequette ??? :rateau:



Ça tombe sous le sens !


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2013)

C'est l'empire des sens ici...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est l'empire des sens ici...



Ou ça empire dans le même sens, plutôt


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2013)

Meme moi j'ai tout de suite compris mais eux ils y l'ont cru 


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...92372.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003&ir=World


----------



## Le docteur (6 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voir à 01:03:33 Toute la problématique est là
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8f6UOgUwCB8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Assez effrayant...



Les "deux poids deux mesures", c'est simple : on ne pense pas les israéliens capables de comportements suicidaires, et on pense que d'autres, eux, en seraient capables. En même temps, à ce que je sache, les israéliens ne pratiquent pas d'attentats suicides, eux. 
Je comprends la critique, et il a peut-être raison. C'est peut-être un jeu d'alliance qui ne se dit pas. Mais les pauvres privés de bombinette récoltent un peu l'image qu'ils ont semée.

On pourrait encore me répondre que le suicide est l'arme des pauvres et des opprimés... peut-être...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais non, pas du tout, il s'est juste comporté en homme politique de base



Ben, non. On va me dire que c'est une facilité, mais dans ce cas il aurait prétendu être superbement membré et promis tous les jours que demain nous verrions la bête. 

Le turgescent c'est maintenant !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les "deux poids deux mesures", c'est simple : on ne pense pas les israéliens capables de comportements suicidaires, et on pense que d'autres, eux, en seraient capables. En même temps, à ce que je sache, les israéliens ne pratiquent pas d'attentats suicides, eux.
> Je comprends la critique, et il a peut-être raison. C'est peut-être un jeu d'alliance qui ne se dit pas. Mais les pauvres privés de bombinette récoltent un peu l'image qu'ils ont semée.
> 
> On pourrait encore me répondre que le suicide est l'arme des pauvres et des opprimés... peut-être...



Bah ce qui est surtout dérangeant c'est la réponse du type et surtout son incompréhension face à la question, l'arme nucléaire n'étant pas une mitraillette mais une arme dissuasive, on est pas censé s'en servir 

Du coup, dans cette logique de l'absurde, si personne l'avait, ça reviendrait au même résultat, enfin en bcp moins dangereux pour nous :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (6 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Meme moi j'ai tout de suite compris mais eux ils y l'ont cru
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...92372.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003&ir=World



Et voilà ! Encore une promesse du PS qui s'envole !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Bah ce qui est surtout dérangeant c'est la réponse du type et surtout son incompréhension face à la question, l'arme nucléaire n'étant pas une mitraillette mais une arme dissuasive, on est pas censé s'en servir
> 
> Du coup, dans cette logique de l'absurde, si personne l'avait, ça reviendrait au même résultat, enfin en bcp moins dangereux pour nous :rateau:



C'est le problème de toute avancée technique explosive. Une fois qu'elle est techniquement possible, on ne peut plus y échapper sinon on a peur de se faire exploser la tronche par les autres. Qu'est-ce qu'il disait Nietzsche ? Qu'une nation au faîte de sa puissance devait dire "je brise l'épée" pour stupéfier le monde. Ou se faire vitrifier par ses petits camarades... (j'aime bien, le mot "vitrifier" en ce moment, ça le fait).


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2013)

Le problème c'est que la valeur de la vie humaine n'est pas la même partout dans le monde et que pour certains le but ultime est la destruction de l'ennemi quand bien même elle mènerait à sa propre destruction.
Dans cette optique là le principe de dissuasion devient caduque.
C'est ce qui me parait effrayant dans la vidéo que j'ai posté et dans l'analyse qui est faite dans l'article que tu as posté.


----------



## inkclub (6 Avril 2013)

bon, un peu de littérature, le prix des livres des députés a été attribué à...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le problème c'est que la valeur de la vie humaine n'est pas la même partout dans le monde et que pour certains le but ultime est la destruction de l'ennemi quand bien même elle mènerait à sa propre destruction.
> Dans cette optique là le principe de dissuasion devient caduque.
> C'est ce qui me parait effrayant dans la vidéo que j'ai posté et dans l'analyse qui est faite dans l'article que tu as posté.



Sans compter les _"soldats de dieu"_, ils ne combattent pas pour eux mais pour _"le triomphe de dieu"_, quitte à ce que ce triomphe se solde par l'éradication de toute vie sur terre !

On est mal barrés ! :sick: :casse:


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Avril 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> bon, un peu de littérature, le prix des livres des députés a été attribué à...



Les commentaires ils sont ... :afraid:

C'est hallucinant, la liberté d'expression, c'est la liberté d'être con je suis d'accord, mais pas besoin d'apporter autant de preuves.


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Les commentaires ils sont ... :afraid:


Bah  j'ai survolé, y a pas grand chose de choquant. Ce sont des réactions de  lecteurs du Figaro à propos d'une affaire puante chez les socialistes,  rien d'anormal. Tu trouveras les mêmes réactions caricaturales sur le  site de l'Huma à propos de Sarkozy qui a, lui aussi, son lot d'affaires  puantes.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Avril 2013)

Une petite précision sur la religion.
Il y a dix ans j'avais construit mon cours sur la religion depuis l'athéisme goguenard des élèves, qui ne réalisaient pas qu'ils étaient une curiosité mondiale à ce niveau. 
Aujourd'hui ce cours ne peut plus fonctionner : il leur semble tous évident que la religion n'est pas morte. Je me demande si c'est une prise en compte... ou de la trouille... et je ne plaisante pas.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Avril 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Bah  j'ai survolé, y a pas grand chose de choquant. Ce sont des réactions de  lecteurs du Figaro à propos d'une affaire puante chez les socialistes,  rien d'anormal. Tu trouveras les mêmes réactions caricaturales sur le  site de l'Huma à propos de Sarkozy qui a, lui aussi, son lot d'affaires  puantes.



Je trouverai pas parce que je lis pas le site de l'Huma, mais je ne vais pas prendre la peine de vérifier, et te faire confiance . Totalement stupide de faire ressortir autant les posts des abonnés d'ailleurs, j'ai cru bêtement que c'était des posts intelligents. 

Décidément entre "donneurs de leçons", "referendum", "lacrymogène", "démission (c'est de bonne guerre mais bon), ressortir le programme de 2007 (au moins vu que rien n'a été fait il sert toujours), si c'est ça l'opposition ... 

Je vais me limiter à l'AFP en RSS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Ce sont des réactions de  lecteurs du Figaro à propos d'une affaire puante chez les socialistes



Non, à propos d'une affaire que les media (pour faire de l'audience ou vendre du papier) et la droite voudraient faire passer pour puante, mais qui en réalité, n'est ni puante, ni une affaire : les participations (indirectes, en outre : il a investi dans une société, en Chine, qui a elle même pris ces participations) de ce monsieur Augier dans des sociétés "off shore" sont légales, déclarées, et tout ce qu'il y a de plus en règle.

Donc, la presse a une fois de plus succombé aux sirènes de la méthode "tabloïd" (énonce un fait avéré en donnant à penser au lecteur/auditeur que c'est scandaleux, même si ça ne l'est pas, ce que le lecteur/auditeur retiendra, ça ne sera pas le fait, mais le pseudo scandale), et la droite s'est précipité sur ce nouvel os pour tenter de reprendre par ce biais une partie du terrain qu'elle a perdu sur le plan politique, rien de nouveau sous le soleil : "si tu ne peux pas tacler sur les idées, alors joue le bonhomme", un peu comme au foot, quoi (au foot, remplacer "les idées" par "le ballon" ).

Bon, après, il y en a qui s'étonnent du désintérêt des citoyens pour la politique ! :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2013)

600.000&#8364;, ça faisait peu pour une fraude...cela pourrait être 10 ou 15 millions


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> 600.000, ça faisait peu pour une fraude...cela pourrait être 10 ou 15 millions



Bof, laisse les journalistes continuer un peu comme ça, et tu verra que d'ici quelques semaines, Cahuzac sera responsable des 40 milliards de trou dans le budget national


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2013)

En même temps, prendre de tels risques et faire des montages financiers compliques pour seulement 600 000 euros, cela ne paraît pas crédible


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

nous y voici. Lors de l'annonce, j'avais été surpris du faible montant. il y en manquerait donc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, laisse les journalistes continuer un peu comme ça, et tu verra que d'ici quelques semaines, Cahuzac sera responsable des 40 milliards de trou dans le budget national



c'est ce qu'ils étaient nombreux à dire quand médiapart à sorti l'affaire. On voit maintenant qui à raison.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'avais été surpris du faible montant



Ce faible montant, suffirait amplement pour l'achat d'un 3-1/2 sur les hauts de Lausanne


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, prendre de tels risques et faire des montages financiers compliques pour seulement 600 000 euros, cela ne paraît pas crédible



Exactement !

Et s'il se confirme qu'environ  15.000.000. ont transité par ce compte, *cela explique les mensonges de Moscovici...*

Quand il est question de ces montants, ce n'est plus la mise à gauche (!) de bénéfices résultant d'une activité normale (j'emploie le vocabulaire à la mode) mais la possibilité de financement occulte d'un parti...

Une des activité passées de Cahuzac a été, au sein du cabinet Évin, de participer aux négociations destinées à fixer les prix des médicaments avec les laboratoires pharmaceutiques (il semblerait que, pour certains on ne soit pas loin du triple constaté dans des pays limitrophes).

Qui dirigeait le parti du premier ministre au pouvoir à l'époque ?

Le plus comique de l'histoire est que tout a été déclenché par les négociations -à l'initiative de Sarkozy- avec la Suisse, concernant le secret fiscal.

D'ou la migration précipitée fin 2009 (les mesures prenaient effet en janvier 2010) de quelques dizaines de zozos vers Hong-Kong...


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, laisse les journalistes continuer un peu comme ça, et tu verra que d'ici quelques semaines, Cahuzac sera responsable des 40 milliards de trou dans le budget national



 Oui, se sont tous des menteurs, comme Médiapart. 

PS Et aussi, le fric ne gouverne pas le monde.


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Exactement !
> 
> Et s'il se confirme qu'environ  15.000.000. ont transité par ce compte, *cela explique les mensonges de Moscovici...*
> 
> ...



J'avoue que c'est comique de te voir citer mediapart (plus précisément, un blog périphérique citant 20minutes.ch, information non reprise par le journal mediapart), tu sais ce canard d'extreme gauche qui pratique des "methodes fascistes" et qui a largement mis en cause ton ami Éric Woerth, finalement innocenté.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2013)

yvos a dit:


> J'avoue que c'est comique de te voir citer mediapart (plus précisément, un blog périphérique citant 20minutes.ch, information non reprise par le journal mediapart), tu sais ce canard d'extreme gauche qui pratique des "methodes fascistes" et qui a largement mis en cause ton ami Éric Woerth, finalement innocenté.



Comme pour certains, la nature de la source doit être fiable ?

Tu devrais ré-orienter tes lectures: *il y a là la copie des courriers démontrant les mensonges de l'ex de la LCR...*


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une des activité passées de Cahuzac a été, au sein du cabinet Évin, de participer aux négociations destinées à *fixer les prix des médicaments avec les laboratoires pharmaceutiques*



Jetez un &#339;il à ça et dites ce que vous en pensez... 







C'est ma carte de vaccination. et il ne s'agit que du vaccin antitétanique !
Première décennie, 17% d'augmentation, deuxième décennie, + de 93% d'augmentation !!!


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jetez un &#339;il à ça et dites ce que vous en pensez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, sauf que cela ressemble plus à une erreur qu'autre chose.

AU lieu de mettre 2,5 euros, ils ont du configurer 25,00 ...


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Euh, sauf que cela ressemble plus à une erreur qu'autre chose.
> 
> AU lieu de mettre 2,5 euros, ils ont du configurer 25,00 ...



Tu rigoles, c'est remboursé par la sécu, tu crois que ça passerait si c'était une erreur


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu rigoles, c'est remboursé par la sécu, tu crois que ça passerait si c'était une erreur



En 2013, le prix de ce vaccin est de 2,82 euros, remboursable à 65%.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2013)

Une image de mon compte ameli.fr, regarde la date, je ne bluffe pas


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2013)

yvos a dit:


> En même temps, prendre de tels risques et faire des montages financiers compliques pour seulement 600 000 euros, cela ne paraît pas crédible



C'est pas faux.


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2013)

Suite à de récents échanges entre gentils forumeurs, je vous propose un jeu : quel journal est de droite, quel journal est de gauche ?

1) Cahuzac a fourni un faux certificat fiscal à une banque suisse
2) Cahuzac aurait fourni un faux certificat fiscal à une banque suisse
3) 60% des Français pour un remaniement
4) Affaire Cahuzac : 60 % des sondés favorables à un remaniement
5) un certain Hervé Dreyfus, conseiller patrimonial de Nicolas Sarkozy, serait aussi le gestionnaire de fortune de Jérôme Cahuzac, et aurait pu jouer le rôle occasionnel de porteur de valises entre la Suisse et la France.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une image de mon compte ameli.fr, regarde la date, je ne bluffe pas



Je te crois mais rien n'empêche que ce soit une erreur, enfin je sais pas moi j'ai regardé le prix sur internet et plusieurs sites semblaient confirmer ce que je disais ...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jetez un il à ça et dites ce que vous en pensez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut bien que je mange


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2013)

*la solution ?*


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je te crois mais rien n'empêche que ce soit une erreur, enfin je sais pas moi j'ai regardé le prix sur internet et plusieurs sites semblaient confirmer ce que je disais ...


Le Repevax coûte bien ce prix là:






Néanmoins tu compare 2 choses différentes.
Dans le Repevax il y'a les vaccins contre le tétanos, la diphtérie, la coqueluche et la polio.






Alors que le vaccin antitétanique seul comme celui que tu as eu en 2003 ne coûte lui que 2,67&#8364;










Soit une diminution du prix de 0,01&#8364;


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> 3) 60% des Français pour un remaniement


Et pour un remaniement du PS ???

Lire l'article de Siné Hebdo : "PS : la base se rebiffe"
Ou, si vous n'avez pas ce journal chez vous, l'avatar sado-maso publié dans le Parisien.
.
 Il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas : pourquoi cette "gauche du PS" ne fiche pas son billet aux socio-libéraux pour former un PS de gauche au lieu de s'acharner. On est nombreux à n'attendre que ça.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2013)

Je ne comprends pas, on m'a injecté autre chose que de l'antitétanique seul ! Dans ce cas, je n'ai pas été prévenu :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas, on m'a injecté autre chose que de l'antitétanique seul ! Dans ce cas, je n'ai pas été prévenu :hein:



J'y connais rien en calendrier vaccinal.
Demande a ton médecin.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2013)

Avec mon mauvais esprit habituel, je remarque la mention "Pasteur" sur le vaccin pas cher et les noms à la mord-moi-le-nud avec des X pour faire techno dans les deux autres.

Moi ce qui m'interrogerait pas mal, c'est lequel contient le plus d'adjuvants pourris ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------

Quand je pense que certains considéreraient que "crapulax", ça fait ringard...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et pour un remaniement du PS ???
> 
> Lire l'article de Siné Hebdo : "PS : la base se rebiffe"
> Ou, si vous n'avez pas ce journal chez vous, l'avatar sado-maso publié dans le Parisien.
> ...



Parce que les intérêts boutiquiers l'emportent sur les convictions.

Cela est général et donc pas propre aux partis de gauche.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas : pourquoi cette "gauche du PS" ne fiche pas son billet aux socio-libéraux pour former un PS de gauche au lieu de s'acharner. On est nombreux à n'attendre que ça.



*pour t'occuper en attendant...*


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Parce que les intérêts boutiquiers l'emportent sur les convictions.
> 
> Cela est général et donc pas propre aux partis de gauche.




Le point commun étant la malhonnêteté viscérale, entretenue et encouragée par notre système démocratique (mouhahahaha), la différence majeure est que les partis de gauche sont majoritairement composés d'enculés, tandis que les partis de droite sont  sont majoritairement composés de (gros/pauvres etc) cons. 

merci de m'avoir lu, braves gens.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Repevax coûte bien ce prix là:
> [IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img824/3387/photoavr07140235.png[/IMG]
> Néanmoins tu compare 2 choses différentes.
> Dans le Repevax il y'a les vaccins contre le tétanos, la diphtérie, la coqueluche et la polio.
> ...



Vu la taille des captures, y serait pas piqué aux hormones l'écran de ton iphone ?!


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le point commun étant la malhonnêteté viscérale, entretenue et encouragée par notre système démocratique (mouhahahaha), la différence majeure est que les partis de gauche sont majoritairement composés d'enculés, tandis que les partis de droite sont  sont majoritairement composés de (gros/pauvres etc) cons.
> 
> merci de m'avoir lu, braves gens.




Un informaticien fait des détournements de fond, conclusion, tous les informaticiens font des détournements de fond.  Moisi du cul comme raisonnement, mais tellement courant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et pour un remaniement du PS ???
> 
> Lire l'article de Siné Hebdo : "PS : la base se rebiffe"
> Ou, si vous n'avez pas ce journal chez vous, l'avatar sado-maso publié dans le Parisien.
> ...



Outre la réponse d'IDuck (l'opportunisme, le désir de continuer à appartenir à un parti de gouvernement), il y a chez les moins cyniques la peur de faire le jeu de la droite en affaiblissant le PS. Un « PS de gauche », combien de divisions ? « On est nombreux à n'attendre que ça ». Tant que ça ? Je veux dire, vraiment ASSEZ nombreux pour une alternative de gouvernement ? 

Dans le monde réel, quelles possibilités d'alternance ce parti offrirait-il à ses électeurs ? Au prix de quelles alliances ? Et comment, pour les éventuels socialistes dissidents, justifier d'avoir participé aussi longtemps au système mafieux du PS actuel et à la mascarade consistant à qualifier de « socialiste » un parti atlantiste, dirigé par de grands bourgeois et des arrivistes qui aspirent à le devenir, depuis longtemps acquis aux thèses néolibérales qui satisfont les intérêts de classe de cette oligarchie ? Guy Mollet reprochait à Mitterrand de ne jamais avoir été socialiste et de Gaulle le reprochait en bloc à l'ensemble des socialistes&#8230; 

Si l'on déterminait les possibilités d'alliances politiques sur la base des seuls programmes économiques, le FDG devrait marcher main dans la main avec les gaullistes sociaux de l'UPR ou de DLR et avec les chevènementistes, soit pour l'instant des gens certes fréquentables mais sans poids électoral significatif. Il trouverait cependant aussi de nombreux points d'accord avec Marine Le Pen, laquelle a emprunté, comme Dupont-Aignan, la plupart de ses « idées » à des économistes hétérodoxes comme Jacques Sapir. Sauf que tout ce beau monde ne tomberait pas d'accord sur la question de l'euro et du fédéralisme européen. Et il resterait surtout des désaccords de fond sur ce qui n'est pas économique mais sociétal&#8230;

Bref, une alternative de gouvernement issue de la gauche de la gauche ne semble pas crédible, tandis qu'un front alternatif anti-austéritaire lié par une lecture néo-keynesienne des solutions à la crise économique le serait encore moins dans le contexte actuel, parce que relevant du mariage de la carpe et du lapin (de l'extrême-gauche au FN, en passant par les souverainistes néo-gaullistes, c'est ce qui s'appelle ratisser large). À moins d'un renouvellement en profondeur du personnel politique et d'un aggiornamento idéologique radical. Bref, d'un miracle. Ou d'un traumatisme style guerre mondiale succédant à un choc genre crise de 1929.

Donc, si l'on veut être optimiste, il faut espérer le pire. On a déjà la crise économique et elle est bien partie pour égaler celle de 29. Manque plus que le reste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le point commun étant la malhonnêteté viscérale, entretenue et encouragée par notre système démocratique (mouhahahaha), la différence majeure est que les partis de gauche sont majoritairement composés d'enculés, tandis que les partis de droite sont  sont majoritairement composés de (gros/pauvres etc) cons.
> 
> merci de m'avoir lu, braves gens.



Désolé de casser tes belles illusions mais de tout bord on s'assoit sur ses convictions pour un maroquin ministériel, un siège ou groupe à l'Assemblée ou, comme l'explique très bien Cratès, qu'on considère qu'il vaut mieux continuer à faire parti commun avec des gens dont on rejette la ligne politique.

Le doc se demande pourquoi l'aile gauche du PS reste avec les socio-libéraux du parti. Mais on pourrait aussi poser la question de savoir pourquoi les ministres écolos restent dans un gouvernement qui défend le nucléaire alors qu.eux sont contre ou encore pourquoi les modérés de l'UMP font parti commun avec l'aile droite plus proche du FN que d'eux.

Point d'enculés ou de cons : juste des gens qui ont un intérêt autre que la défense de leurs idées.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Un informaticien fait des détournements de fond, conclusion, tous les informaticiens font des détournements de fond.  Moisi du cul comme raisonnement, mais tellement courant.



oui mais ici tu parles d'informaticien, et le sujet qui nous intéresse parle de politiciens. Rien à voir. Je pense que oui une grande majorité d'hommes et de femmes politiques détournent des fonds à leurs profits. Ce n'est pas le cas des informaticiens. 

Peux tu me citer quelques hommes ou femmes politiques vivants qui n'ont pas été, ne sont pas, ne seront pas mis en examen ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On est nombreux à n'attendre que ça.



Pamoi.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui mais ici tu parles d'informaticien, et le sujet qui nous intéresse parle de politiciens. Rien à voir. Je pense que oui une grande majorité d'hommes et de femmes politiques détournent des fonds à leurs profits. Ce n'est pas le cas des informaticiens.
> 
> Peux tu me citer quelques hommes ou femmes politiques vivants qui n'ont pas été, ne sont pas, ne seront pas mis en examen ?



Qu'est ce que tu en sais pour les informaticiens ? 
De la même manière, qu'est ce que tu en sais pour dire que tous les hommes politiques détournent des fonds ? 

Une mise en examen ne veut pas dire coupable, et tu peux pas nier le fait que la politique est propice à des mises en examen (de très grave, à pas grave). 

A la limite vu qu'il y a plus d'enquête sur les hommes politiques, quand il y a la fraude on est au courant la plupart du temps, tu peux en dire autant pour tous les corps des métiers ? 

Je suis désolé mais il y a totalement rien qui prouve qu'il y a plus de détournement en politique que dans les autres corps de métier.

Tu lis les condamnations de l'administration fiscale toi ? Moi non. Mais il suffit de voir la fraude de l'impôt sur les sociétés, et je te parle pas de PME là. 

Tu lis la presse, la politique est un sujet commun, tout le monde parle de politique autour de soi, les médias parlent que de ça, tu as nécessairement l'impression que en politique il y a toujours des affaires. Un commissaire qui conduit une ferrari tient 3 jours dans la presse, un homme politique des années. Je dis pas que c'est mal, mais la corruption n'est pas circonscrit à un domaine, et là on a largement cette impression. 

Un homme politique qui dit "casse toi pauvre con" c'est gravé à vie, un mec qui touche 45 millions de dommage & intérêt, là il y a pu personne quasiment. Et encore les 45 millions ils sont un peu médiatisé ...


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour t'occuper en attendant...*



Comprend pas...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

je répond de ma tête des informaticiens que je connais. je ne le ferais pas pour mon député que je connais pourtant très bien...
Et ma question ?


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le point commun étant la malhonnêteté viscérale, entretenue et encouragée par notre système démocratique (mouhahahaha), la différence majeure est que les partis de gauche sont majoritairement composés d'enculés, tandis que les partis de droite sont  sont majoritairement composés de (gros/pauvres etc) cons.
> 
> merci de m'avoir lu, braves gens.



J'aurais dit l'inverse, mais bon, ça se défend.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Un informaticien fait des détournements de fond, conclusion, tous les informaticiens font des détournements de fond.  Moisi du cul comme raisonnement, mais tellement courant.



Mouais, c'est pas comme si des politiciens se faisaient régulièrement pincer et repartais aux élections comme en 40 derrière...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Un homme politique qui dit "casse toi pauvre con" c'est gravé à vie, un mec qui touche 45 millions de dommage & intérêt, là il y a pu personne quasiment. Et encore les 45 millions ils sont un peu médiatisé ...



Alors d'abord, c'est pas un "homme politique", mais "un ex homme politique", potentiellement un "futur homme politique", et il n'a pas dit "casse toi pauvre con !" mais "casse toi pauv'con !". C'est pas pareil. 

Maintenant, quand il a dit ça, il n'était pas "homme politique", il était "homme d'état", et même "chef d'état", et  dans une démocratie (une vraie, pas une république bananière comme on a eu pendant 5 ans*), un chef d'état qui se permet de dire ça à un de ses concitoyen, de mon point de vue, c'est pas un gravage à vie, qu'il aurait mérité, c'est une destitution immédiate et infammante ! 



(*)Tu noteras que j'ai dis "5 ans", et pas "17 ans", parce que je considère que le prédécesseur de celui auquel tu fais allusion, même si je considère que ses options politiques ne valaient pas tripette, lui, c'était un homme d'état, pas un guignol arrogant comme son successeur !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis désolé mais il y a totalement rien qui prouve qu'il y a plus de détournement en politique que dans les autres corps de métier.
> .



Mais ces gens font nos lois !! ils devraient être irréprochable comme l'a dit un certain président


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui mais ici tu parles d'informaticien, et le sujet qui nous intéresse parle de politiciens. Rien à voir. Je pense que oui une grande majorité d'hommes et de femmes politiques détournent des fonds à leurs profits. Ce n'est pas le cas des informaticiens.
> 
> Peux tu me citer quelques hommes ou femmes politiques vivants qui n'ont pas été, ne sont pas, ne seront pas mis en examen ?



Nous ne sommes pas dans un cas de détournement de fonds avec l'affaire Cahuzac, juste dans une histoire de commissions versées au titre de services rendus. Et ces versements ne proviennent certainement pas de comptes _inshore_. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> Mais ces gens font nos lois !!



Ces gens font des lois, nuance


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Outre la réponse d'IDuck (l'opportunisme, le désir de continuer à appartenir à un parti de gouvernement), il y a chez les moins cyniques la peur de faire le jeu de la droite en affaiblissant le PS. Un « PS de gauche », combien de divisions ? « On est nombreux à n'attendre que ça ». Tant que ça ? Je veux dire, vraiment ASSEZ nombreux pour une alternative de gouvernement ?
> 
> Dans le monde réel, quelles possibilités d'alternance ce parti offrirait-il à ses électeurs ? Au prix de quelles alliances ? Et comment, pour les éventuels socialistes dissidents, justifier d'avoir participé aussi longtemps au système mafieux du PS actuel et à la mascarade consistant à qualifier de « socialiste » un parti atlantiste, dirigé par de grands bourgeois et des arrivistes qui aspirent à le devenir, depuis longtemps acquis aux thèses néolibérales qui satisfont les intérêts de classe de cette oligarchie ? Guy Mollet reprochait à Mitterrand de ne jamais avoir été socialiste et de Gaulle le reprochait en bloc à l'ensemble des socialistes&#8230;
> 
> ...



J'ai bien suivi le traitement fait par Le Monde (et les autres journaux ne valaient pas mieux) du cas Mélenchon aux dernières présidentielles. C'est très instructif. Il avait réussi à lancer quelque chose et passait (historiquement, rappelons-le) devant la famille Le Pen. Or, Le Monde n'a eu de cesse de mettre en avant la Le Pen et de refuser de voir ce qu'ils avaient sous les yeux. A force, ils ont réussi à écraser ce qui était pourtant en train de monter : la possibilité d'un duel Soc Dém / Gauche et ils ont redonné des voix au FN.
Pourquoi ? Sans doute parce que les journaleux détestent Mélenchon bien plus que Le Pen. Ils prouvent ainsi à quel point, au final Mélenchon a raison de les traiter de laquais du pouvoir.

Je le répète, allez demander à un type comme François Ruffin ce qu'on apprend dans les écoles de journalisme. Personnellement, à chaque fois que je les ai vu opérer j'ai été éc&#339;uré. Ils ne sont bons qu'à monter en mayonnaise le superficiel (pour avoir du "scoop" crevé)  et à écraser tout ce qui pourrait être profond (par peur de perdre leur place au soleil ou leurs piges).
Quelque part, dans cette société, tout le monde sert, moi y compris, mais certains servent avec une larbinerie particulièrement sordide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Pamoi.



En même temps, si t'es pas de gauche...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2013)

*de quoi alimenter vos réflexions*


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*)Tu noteras que j'ai dis "5 ans", et pas "17 ans", parce que je considère que le prédécesseur de celui auquel tu fais allusion, même si je considère que ses options politiques ne valaient pas tripette, lui, c'était un homme d'état, pas un guignol arrogant comme son successeur !



Tu pense à son système de répartie à la fois "populaire" et primesautier : 
&#8212; Connard!
&#8212; Enchanté, moi, c'est Chirac
A comparer avec la saillie mentionnée plus haut.

Maintenant on a la version plus arrogante mais smart avec le prédécesseur
&#8212; Mitterand fout le camp ! 
&#8212; La rime est pauvre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *de quoi alimenter vos réflexions*



Ben en même temps, ce n'est pas nouveau. Mais ils creusent pour faire mieux.

Faudrait pas oublier non plus qu'on a les politiques qu'on mérite, et quelque part on ne les a pas volés, ceux-là.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *de quoi alimenter vos réflexions*



Au mieux il alimente mon chat, mais ma réflexions non. 

Limite le garofi (merci à la personne qui a posté ce site d'ailleurs ) même dans la dérision fourni des analyses bien mieux, et pire, c'est même plus intéressant !

Après demain on va apprendre que c'est Cahuzac qui a provoqué la dette de la France. Toujours au conditionnel.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Faudrait pas oublier non plus qu'on a les politiques qu'on mérite, et quelque part on ne les a pas volés, ceux-là.



Bien d'accord avec toi: c'est _avant_ de voter qu'il faut réfléchir...

... pleurer ensuite ne mène à rien ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Au mieux il alimente mon chat, mais ma réflexions non.
> 
> Limite le garofi (merci à la personne qui a posté ce site d'ailleurs ) même dans la dérision fourni des analyses bien mieux, et pire, c'est même plus intéressant !



je suis toujours ébahi par le sectarisme de gauche !


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi: c'est _avant_ de voter qu'il faut réfléchir...
> 
> ... pleurer ensuite ne mène à rien !
> 
> ...



Sauf que je suis pas totalement de gauche. 

Mais pour ta réflexion : 

http://www.lesechos.fr/01/02/2011/L...euse-entre-les-francais-et-les-politiques.htm

J'ai cherché 2 secondes, mais c'est du lu, relu déjà lu. Puis les sondages et moi .... tu peux très bien faire dire à un sondage que 1 français sur 5 préfère péter plutôt que d'aller voter. Sondage qui est d'ailleurs en train se vérifier dans le haut & bas Rhin ... (joke)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2013)

Mince, mes prévisions apocalyptiques risquent d'être confirmées plus tôt que prévu ! Je vais peut-être pouvoir me reconvertir. 

*Le volume des ventes du commerce de détail en baisse de 0,3% dans la zone euro* (lien direct pour télécharger le pdf d'Eurostat).

Et le principal responsable est la chute des ventes de détail en France (-2,2% d'un mois à l'autre), la consommation des Français étant la première en volume de la zone euro et jusqu'alors le seul élément qui semblait encore vaillant dans l'ensemble des indicateurs économiques français.


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2013)

La télé aime le péquenaud et le rappeur


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, si t'es pas de gauche...



Le trooper est pour l'Empire


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le trooper est pour l'Empire


Et l'empereur, il porte à droite ou à gauche ?


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai bien suivi le traitement fait par Le Monde (et les autres journaux ne valaient pas mieux) du cas Mélenchon aux dernières présidentielles. C'est très instructif. Il avait réussi à lancer quelque chose et passait (historiquement, rappelons-le) devant la famille Le Pen. Or, Le Monde n'a eu de cesse de mettre en avant la Le Pen et de refuser de voir ce qu'ils avaient sous les yeux. A force, ils ont réussi à écraser ce qui était pourtant en train de monter : la possibilité d'un duel Soc Dém / Gauche et ils ont redonné des voix au FN.
> Pourquoi ? Sans doute parce que les journaleux détestent Mélenchon bien plus que Le Pen. Ils prouvent ainsi à quel point, au final Mélenchon a raison de les traiter de laquais du pouvoir.





Tu es trop drôle !
Mais le fais-tu exprès ?

Non, franchement : tu crois vraiment à ce que tu écris ? 
Ce serait la faute des journalistes du Monde si le FDG n'a pas dépassé le FN?



Non, plus simplement, je suppose que les électeurs sont trop cons pour croire en Mélenchon et le FDG
mais pas encore assez pour voter pour lui


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> [Les journalistes] prouvent ainsi à quel point, au final Mélenchon a raison de les traiter de laquais du pouvoir.



[P77inside]
Ah oui ! Les fameux canards laquais !
[/P77inside]


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et l'empereur, il porte à droite ou à gauche ?



Le trooper n'est pas intime de l'Empereur.


----------



## subsole (8 Avril 2013)

.. entre amis ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2013)

... *c'est maintenant !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi: c'est _avant_ de voter qu'il faut réfléchir...
> 
> ... pleurer ensuite ne mène à rien !



Ah ? Et ça change quoi ? Si tu réfléchis avant de voter, tu ne votes pas, on ne choisis pas entre la peste et le choléra ! Tu crois qu'à droite, ils sont mieux ? Regarde Copé : après  la ré-élection de Chirac, il est entré au gouvernement provisoire (en attendant les législatives qui devaient suivre. Il savait que s'il n'était pas élu député ici, il ne garderait pas son marocain ensuite, je te passe les magouilles infâmes qu'il a monté ici pour se faire élire, impossible d'apporter des preuves (quoi que &#8230; ), mais à peine arrivé dans son ministère, il a aussitôt mobilisé ses fonctionnaires pour travailler à &#8230; On ne souffle pas dans le fond &#8230; La campagne électorale des législatives, alors, arrête avec ton angélisme vis à vis d'eux, ta droite est largement aussi pourrie que ma gauche, voire plus ! 

Et pépère Raffarin, avec son air bonhomme : quand Chirac a décidé d'alléger l'impôt sur la fortune, tu te souviens comment il comptait financer la mesure ? En sucrant l'ASS aux chômeurs de longue durée qui, déjà, quand ils la touchent, doivent vivre avec moins de 500 &#8364; par mois. Lui, c'est peut-être un honnête homme, mais c'est politiquement parlant, qu'il est pourri : prendre aux pauvres pour donner aux riches (comme s'ils n'en avaient pas déjà assez)  Heureusement que Chirac était là pour l'empêcher de faire ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... il ne garderait pas son marocain...



 ... Je présume que tu voulais dire "maroquin" sinon c'est raciste !:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je présume que tu voulais dire "maroquin"



Vi ! J'm'ai gouré ! :rose:



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> sinon c'est raciste !:rateau:



Pourquoi ? C'est raciste d'avoir un marocain ? Alors Mohammed VI, il doit être super raciste, lui, parce que des marocains, il en a des millions !


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi ! J'm'ai gouré ! :rose:



hinhinhin, et pan dans le bât


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> hinhinhin, et pan dans le bât



Ça, c'est petit !


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2013)

C'est la débandade au PCC 

Et ça fait des remous :afraid:


----------



## Le docteur (8 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi: c'est _avant_ de voter qu'il faut réfléchir...
> 
> ... pleurer ensuite ne mène à rien !



Tu t'en fous, toi, t'es de droite. De la droite dure, c'est bon ! On a ce qu'il faut ! C'est pas vraiment le cas pour la gauche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h08 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Tu es trop drôle !
> Mais le fais-tu exprès ?
> 
> Non, franchement : tu crois vraiment à ce que tu écris ?
> ...



Moi, ça ne me fait pas rire. 
Je n'ai pas dit que c'était Le Monde tout seul, mais que le Monde était typique de ce qu'avait fait la presse en général. C'était encore plus net à la télé. Tu te rappelle le "débat" entre Mélenchon et Le Pen. Début de soiré et les trois quart de l'émission pour "Marine"... Faut être miro ou de droite pour ne pas être choqué.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Le trooper n'est pas intime de l'Empereur.


Allez, avoue que tu gardes sa porte le soir...



> Time Capsule, c'est quoi encore ces perversités : "couvert son ministre"... ???
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Allez, avoue que tu gardes sa porte le soir...



Non. Je garde la porte du Seigneur Vador.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'était encore plus net à la télé. Tu te rappelle le "débat" entre Mélenchon et Le Pen. Début de soiré et les trois quart de l'émission pour "Marine"... Faut être miro ou de droite pour ne pas être choqué.



Moi je me souviens aussi de la façon dont les journalistes accueillaient Mélanchon, toujours avec un petit amusement, un sourire, genre "attention on reçoit le clown, dans 2 sec il nous insulte", y a pas du tout le respect et la gravité affichés comme pour tous les autres candidats. On le recevait souvent comme un amuseur publique, un phénomène de foire, jamais comme un candidat sérieux, alors que l'autre salope, on lui déroulait le tapis rouge.






C'EST QUOI CE... TRUC ! :afraid: C'est sexué ?? :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2013)

JPTK, tu devrais changer ta signature


----------



## Le docteur (9 Avril 2013)

Je savais que j'avais raison de faire de la musculation...
J'ai tout bon, du coup !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h12 ----------




> Un écart considérable, que les chercheurs relativisent légèrement, admettant avoir présenté beaucoup de silhouettes peu séduisantes (épaules très étroites, bedaine importante). Or, «si vous êtes petit avec un corps en forme de poire, un grand pénis ne va pas accroître votre sex appeal'», assène Brian Mautz, de l'Australian National University, co-auteur de l'étude.



Mouais, évidemment ! 
Rocco Siffredi, il gagne à tous les coups.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2013)

La DCRI pensait que internet se limitait à la France. 



http://tdg.ch/high-tech/web/Une-Suissesse-empeche-la-censure-de-Wikipedia/story/22533622


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> JPTK, tu devrais changer ta signature





> «si vous êtes petit avec un corps en forme de poire, un grand pénis ne va pas accroître votre sex appeal'», assène Brian Mautz, de l'Australian National University, co-auteur de l'étude.



Vas donc raconter ça à Ron Jeremy !


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2013)

Hin hin hin

La Hadopi, non seulement elle est inutile, mais en plus elle botte en touche


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> JPTK, tu devrais changer ta signature



Ah non moi ma signature c'est juste une invitation à me stimuler le chybre :love: (le correcteur orthographique me propose Chypre...) et sinon ma chérie me dit toujours "quand je t'ai vu à la gare, le 1er truc que j'ai regardé et qui m'a impressionné, c'était la largeur de tes épaules".

Comme quoi c'est bien vrai car tu fais rarement cet effet là à 20 m, dans un hall de gare, avec ta bite 



Et sinon le scandale continue, cette fois avec Roger Federer, lui aussi accusé d'avoir un compte en Suisse !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je me souviens aussi de la façon dont les journalistes accueillaient Mélanchon, toujours avec un petit amusement, un sourire, genre "attention on reçoit le clown, dans 2 sec il nous insulte", y a pas du tout le respect et la gravité affichés comme pour tous les autres candidats. On le recevait souvent comme un amuseur publique, un phénomène de foire, jamais comme un candidat sérieux, alors que l'autre salope, on lui déroulait le tapis rouge.



euh...

c'est de celui-là dont tu parles ?






sans intérêt.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> sans intérêt.



On s'en fout de ta vie


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> JPTK, tu devrais changer ta signature


Et si on a les 2?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vas donc raconter ça à Ron Jeremy !





> D'origine juive, il est né le 12 mars 1953 dans le quartier de Bayside, Queens1 à New York sous le nom de Ron Hyatt. Ron Jeremy a* étudié l'école secondaire *de Benjamin N. Cardozo.


Le problème des articles sur le porno, c'est qu'en tapant avec une seule main on oublie des mots...

Sinon, effectivement c'est un bon exemple, mais aurait-il eu autant de succès hors  des films porno ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Ah non moi ma signature c'est juste une invitation à me stimuler le chybre :love: (le correcteur orthographique me propose Chypre...) et sinon ma chérie me dit toujours "quand je t'ai vu à la gare, le 1er truc que j'ai regardé et qui m'a impressionné, c'était la largeur de tes épaules".
> 
> Comme quoi c'est bien vrai car tu fais rarement cet effet là à 20 m, dans un hall de gare, avec ta bite



Ou alors, vraiment ...

On me souffle à l'oreille que notre Big national est très large d'épaules...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> On s'en fout de ta vie



Le problème de la BD d'humour de droite... c'est que c'est pas de la BD et que c'est pas drôle...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Et si on a les 2?



Faut pas le crier sur tous les toits. Ca fait des jaloux.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> ... à me stimuler le chybre :love: (le correcteur orthographique me propose Chypre...)



C'est normal : _chibre_ et non _chybre_


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2013)

*à table...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> humour de droite



C'est récent, alors, parce que jusqu'à récemment, l'humour de droite, c'était comme l'arlésienne, personne ne l'avait jamais rencontré


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2013)

Les vrais mecs de droite bossent trop pour avoir du temps à consacrer au superflu 



gKatarn a dit:


> C'est normal : _chibre_ et non _chybre_



:rose:  :rose:

Ouai bah il le souligne quand même et me propose entre autres "chiure" ou "chier"


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est récent, alors, parce que jusqu'à récemment, l'humour de droite, c'était comme l'arlésienne, personne ne l'avait jamais rencontré





Le docteur a dit:


> Le problème de la BD d'humour de droite... c'est que c'est pas de la BD et que c'est pas drôle...



vous êtes de sérieux comiques, tous les deux: ça vient en effet d'un journal de droite bien connu, Le Monde, toujours en P2.

Pour la route:


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2013)

Petit jeu à faire à table : 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyvdbv_comment-mangent-les-animaux_fun#.UWRP7hm-8t4


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> vous êtes de sérieux comiques, tous les deux: ça vient en effet d'un journal de droite bien connu, Le Monde, toujours en P2.
> 
> Pour la route:



Ben *Le Monde, c'est un journal de droite ! Bon, de la droite de la gauche, d'accord, mais une droite en vaut une autre !


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben *Le Monde, c'est un journal de droite ! Bon, de la droite de la gauche, d'accord, mais une droite en vaut une autre !


Sachant que les extrêmes se rejoignent, les ultras de gauche sont donc de droite.

De rien


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben *Le Monde, c'est un journal de droite ! Bon, de la droite de la gauche, d'accord, mais une droite en vaut une autre !



faut faire gaffe: à partir d'un certain âge, le salto arrière est une figure téméraire !


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> faut faire gaffe: à partir d'un certain âge, le salto arrière est une figure téméraire !



O diable les téméraires, il faut être courageux !

Gouvernement dis nous tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sachant que les extrêmes se rejoignent, les ultras de gauche sont donc de droite.
> 
> De rien



Démonstration par l'exemple : à ma droite : Pinochet, Salazar, Franco, à ma gauche : Staline, Pol Pot, Deng Xiao Ping &#8230; Oui, on peut dire que les extrêmes se rejoignent 

Bon, à la réflexion, il y a une exception : Bayrou, c'est vrai que l'extrême centre ne rejoint pas les autres !&#8230; Vous moquez pas, son seul électeur est membre de nos forums &#8230; Lui et sa soupière


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous moquez pas, son seul électeur est membre de nos forums  Lui et sa soupière



Je n'ai pas de soupière moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, à la réflexion, il y a une exception : Bayrou, c'est vrai que l'extrême centre ne rejoint pas les autres ! Vous moquez pas, son seul électeur est membre de nos forums  Lui et sa soupière



Je ne suis plus l'électeur de qui que ce soit.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Avril 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de soupière moi



T'es dans les extrêmes alors


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2013)

On vote dans une soupière maintenant ?!
Canard compris. p77-style


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2013)

*Le grand rabbin Bernheim reconnaît ses plagiats, mais exclut de démissionner*

C'est étonnant cette obstination bornée et indécente des arrivistes qui s'accrochent coûte que coûte à la plus petite parcelle de pouvoir (alors que le judaïsme français ne manque pas de figures intellectuelles très supérieures à Bernheim). Cela me fait penser aux larmes de Ségolène Royal lors de sa défaite cuisante aux primaires socialistes.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le grand rabbin Bernheim reconnaît ses plagiats, mais exclut de démissionner*
> 
> C'est étonnant cette obstination bornée et indécente des arrivistes qui s'accrochent coûte que coûte à la plus petite parcelle de pouvoir (alors que le judaïsme français ne manque pas de figures intellectuelles très supérieures à Bernheim). Cela me fait penser aux larmes de Ségolène Royal lors de sa défaite cuisante aux primaires socialistes.



Même Jérome Cahuzac est éc&#339;uré par les mensonges du grand rabin 

EDIT : en fait ça craint c'est trop crédible comme article !  :rateau:



Cratès a dit:


> Cela me fait penser aux larmes de Ségolène Royal lors de sa défaite cuisante aux primaires socialistes.



Ceci dit, je les ai préférées aux sourires de la défaite lors de l'élection présidentielle précédente genre l'important c'est de participer et je vous aime tous, merci de m'avoir soutenu vous êtes géniaux... j'avais préféré la réaction de Jospin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2013)

... même dans mes rêves:

"On me dit que j'ai menti sur ma situation personnelle. Cela veut dire quoi ? Qu'il y aurait des mensonges indignes et d'autres qui seraient dignes ? Quand on ment sur ordre, et pour des raisons politiques, à l'Assemblée, est-ce digne ? *A ce compte-là, j'ai menti devant l'Asseblée, sur la possibilité de réaliser 3% de déficit en 2013.*" ©Jérôme Cahuzac in Le Canard


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2013)

Naaaaaannnnnnnnnn !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2013)

*Cinq tonnes de Nutella volées en Allemagne*

On sait déjà qui a fait le coup.

Avec elle, les pots de Nutella ne sont jamais assez hauts.






Ni assez larges.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2013)

Vu que tu parles de Nutella ...

Essaye ça : 
http://www.lecomptoirdemathilde.com/26-pates-tartiner

Après essaye de dire que le Nutella c'est trop bon. Enfaite c'est juste éc&#339;urant le nutella ... (et oui j'en ai marre d'entendre "hannn c'est trop bonn")  . Puis je considère que la marque nutella bénéficie d'un monopole d'image préjudiciable depuis trop longtemps aha. 

Au passage voici le lien que tu voulais surement mettre : 

http://www.leparisien.fr/insolite/v...-remorque-en-allemagne-09-04-2013-2711045.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vu que tu parles de Nutella ...
> 
> Essaye ça :
> http://www.lecomptoirdemathilde.com/26-pates-tartiner
> ...



Merci de la rectification du lien. En fait, j'ai toujours détesté le Nutella


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2013)

*LA* NUTELLA ! 
Dixit le grand débat qui passionne les fans de cette pâte à tartiner à la con :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2013)

L'article 1 sur l'ouverture aux homos du mariage pour tous à été adopté au sénat,c'est le plus important de la loi :love:


----------



## Powerdom (10 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le grand rabbin Bernheim reconnaît ses plagiats, mais exclut de démissionner*
> 
> C'est étonnant cette obstination bornée et indécente des arrivistes qui s'accrochent coûte que coûte à la plus petite parcelle de pouvoir (alors que le judaïsme français ne manque pas de figures intellectuelles très supérieures à Bernheim). Cela me fait penser aux larmes de Ségolène Royal lors de sa défaite cuisante aux primaires socialistes.



On va bientôt apprendre qu'il n'est pas juif 


Tiens une petite info pour Thebig. 
http://tdg.ch/savoirs/sciences/Oui-la-taille-du-penis-est-importante/story/23689591


----------



## Siciliano (10 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> *LA* NUTELLA !
> Dixit le grand débat qui passionne les fans de cette pâte à tartiner à la con :rateau:



En parlant de ça, j'ai envoyé un mail à Ferrero tiens et voici leur réponse : 



> Service Consommateurs Nutella <no-reply@ferrero.com>
> 20/06/11
> 
> 
> ...


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
En gros, eux même ne donnent pas tellement de réponse concrète. Et vous remarquerez qu'il a parfois des soucis de clavier


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Cinq tonnes de Nutella volées en Allemagne*



Les enquêteurs vérifient toutes les pistes :

Le cours de l'huile de palme aurait-il flambé ces jours ci ? Jérome Cahuzac a-t-il un alibi ? Quelqu'un sait-il où était l'écureuil de la caisse d'épargne au moment des faits ?


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2013)

Dieu reconnaitra les siens.

:rose: Désolé je n'avais pas vu qu'on en parlait plus haut. 

Bon, alors une autre. ^^

Cahuzac Le Pen, même combat ?


----------



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ça vient en effet d'un journal de droite bien connu, Le Monde


On est bien d'accord...
Il faut être de droite, justement pour croire que Le Monde est neutre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben *Le Monde, c'est un journal de droite ! Bon, de la droite de la gauche, d'accord, mais une droite en vaut une autre !


Entre ça et le PS qui est un parti de gauche de droite...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sachant que les extrêmes se rejoignent, les ultras de gauche sont donc de droite.
> 
> De rien


Pétition de principe. A priori, c'est au milieu que ça se touche le plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Démonstration par l'exemple : à ma droite : Pinochet, Salazar, Franco, à ma gauche : Staline, Pol Pot, Deng Xiao Ping  Oui, on peut dire que les extrêmes se rejoignent
> 
> Bon, à la réflexion, il y a une exception : Bayrou, c'est vrai que l'extrême centre ne rejoint pas les autres ! Vous moquez pas, son seul électeur est membre de nos forums  Lui et sa soupière



... ou alors, c'est l'inverse,c 'est au centre que ça se dissout le plus avec soi-même...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------

Je vous rappelle tout de même la magnifique démonstration de JFK (non! l'autre!) : je suis au centre parce que je suis radical !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Vu que tu parles de Nutella ...
> 
> Essaye ça :
> http://www.lecomptoirdemathilde.com/26-pates-tartiner
> ...


soyons clair, le Nutella, c'est juste de la meurde ! Je n'achète pas les pâtes à tartiner sur lesquelles  on peut lire :"matières grasses végétales" (traduisez : "circulez, y'a rien à voir, et la législation, moi je la feuque")

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------




macinside a dit:


> L'article 1 sur l'ouverture aux homos du mariage pour tous à été adopté au sénat,c'est le plus important de la loi :love:



Bon, allez, filez-moi une tartine de nutella, après tout ! Ca me désespère (je suis pour mais pendant ce temps là, pépère il nous en met une bonne sur tout le reste).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2013)

Hé hé hé  

LA COUR EUROPÉENNE DE JUSTICE VA À L'ENCONTRE DE LA FRANCE EN MATIÈRE DE DROIT DU TRAVAIL
Un salarié malade pendant ses congés a droit à leur report (Cour de justice de l'UE)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

Hollande va recevoir un nouveau chameau malien
Un cadeau 

Ils ne sont pas pressés 


> Le Grand-Duché accepte l'échange automatique d'informations à partir du 1er janvier 2015.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2013)

Si le nom "*Mrifen*" dit quelque chose à certains:

"_Les enseignants qui avaient cotisé à la mutuelle Mrifen envisagent de faire comparaître François Hollande au procès en appel qui se tient à partir de la mi-mai.

Cette mutuelle, longtemps dirigée par René Teulade, a fait faillite suite à une mauvaise gestion. 10&#8201;000 dossiers d'adhérents floués ont été adressés à la CIDS (commission d'information et de défense des sociétaires).

En 1984, Hollande présidait l'association de Danielle Mitterrand Cause commune, préfigurant la future Fondation France Libertés. Or cette association fut hébergée dans les locaux de la Mrifen pendant deux ans, sans acquitter de loyer. Même s'ils sont conscients que cette anomalie «&#8201;est loin d'être la pire constatée par le juge», explique Claude Salort, président de l'association, les retraités espèrent raviver la conscience de l'État, qui reste redevable d'une partie des indemnisations pour défaut de contrôle._" ©LeFig.

Le Teulade étant déjà mis en examen pour un autre dossier...

Condoléances !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Hé hé hé&#8230;
> 
> LA COUR EUROPÉENNE DE JUSTICE VA À L'ENCONTRE DE LA FRANCE EN MATIÈRE DE DROIT DU TRAVAIL
> Un salarié malade pendant ses congés a droit à leur report (Cour de justice de l'UE)



Ne te réjouis pas trop vite, relis bien la conclusion de l'article 



> « En fait entre une décision de la Cour de justice européenne et son application concrète dans les différents pays membres, le cheminement est loin d&#8217;être clair. Même si, dans le principe, une décision européenne prime sur une décision nationale. » Les départements des ressources humaines pourront donc laisser partir les salariés sans inquiétude, cet été du moins.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne te réjouis pas trop vite, relis bien la conclusion de l'article



J'avais lu le contenu de l'article, Pascal. Mais sur le plan du principe, j'ai trouvé cela malgré tout amusant. Et comme le rappelle le passage que tu as cité, la législation européenne prime la législation nationale. Cela fournit une base pour la contestation de certaines décisions.

La véritable erreur que j'ai commise est relative à la date, puisque je n'ai pas vu que cet article datait de juin 2012&#8230; :rose: Ce sont les répercussions éventuelles de la décision de la Cour de Justice qui seraient aujourd'hui intéressantes à étudier.

Voici des compléments d'info :


http://www.service-public.fr/actualites/002464.html (sur les répercussions de la décision de la Cour de Justice dans les administrations).


http://www.le-fruit-des-amandiers.c...a-l-integralite-de-ses-c-p-c-a-115831192.html (article récent sur un blog syndical). Notamment la conclusion : 
« Dans le cas d&#8217;une maladie tombant pendant les congés, la Cour de Cassation refuse, à ce jour, que le salarié puisse exiger la prolongation de son congé pour une durée égale à celle de la maladie ou un nouveau congé. Les magistrats considèrent que l&#8217;employeur a rempli son obligation légale d&#8217;accorder des congés et ne s&#8217;attachent pas à la prise effective du congé par le salarié. Le travailleur peut, malgré tout, cumuler l&#8217;indemnité de congés payés calculée normalement avec les indemnités journalières versées par la Sécurité Sociale pour les jours de maladie, mais n&#8217;a pas droit aux indemnités complémentaires de maladie. On peut s&#8217;interroger sur le devenir de cette jurisprudence compte tenu de la finalité que le droit européen assigne aux congés payés : "Les congés payés visent à permettre au travailleur de se reposer et de disposer d&#8217;une période de détente et de loisir, alors que le congé maladie est accordé afin qu&#8217;il puisse se rétablir d&#8217;une maladie". »


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Enfaite c'est juste écurant le nutella ...



Je lui préfère son voisin de droite


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2013)

Un ami sur FB 



> Cahuzac a rempli sa fonction mieux que tous ses prédécesseurs. Oui. Étant donné la propension des politiques à prendre des décisions tête dans le guidon en fonction de l'actu, s'il n'avait pas été là, ils continueraient tous de s'en foutre. Merci Jérôme.


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Un ami sur FB


C'est bien le problème : il était très bon en tant que ministre. Mieux que ses prédécesseurs il n'a pas vraiment eu le temps d'en faire la preuve , mais je persiste : c'était un bon.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2013)

Bah c'est à dire que lui il savait de quoi il parlait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien le problème : il était très bon en tant que ministre. Mieux que ses prédécesseurs il n'a pas vraiment eu le temps d'en faire la preuve , mais je persiste : c'était un bon.



Comme beaucoup d'hommes doués mais faibles de sens moral, c'était un cynique. Mais on ne peut exclure totalement une sorte de dédoublement dans son comportement paradoxal : il a menti avec constance tout en encourageant réellement la lutte contre la fraude fiscale, ce qui était à l'évidence contraire à ses intérêts personnels sur le long terme. 

Pourtant, je ne crois pas à l'explication purement psychologique par la schizophrénie (une part de lui voulait tricher, une autre se racheter de ce péché dans ses fonctions ministérielles), à moins de la compléter par une autre analyse. Je crois qu'au-delà des prédispositions éventuelles de son caractère, Cahuzac est le type même du manager moderne, pour lequel n'existe pas d'autre horizon dans tout ce qu'il entreprend que celui de la maximisation du profit. Frauder habilement à titre privé, tout en faisant preuve de zèle dans ses fonctions publiques qui impliquaient de pourchasser les fraudeurs, ne devait pas lui apparaître comme une forme d'hypocrisie ou de contradiction délirante, mais comme deux formes cohérentes d'optimisation de la performance dans des domaines parfaitement étanches. 

Dans une analyse qui rejoint celle-ci tout en la dépassant, Paul Jorion évoque quant à lui une « schizophrénie structurelle » : dans un monde qui fonctionne en réseau et où seule compte la rationalité managériale à court terme, les attachements traditionnels propres aux structures hiérarchiques pyramidales (l'intérêt national par exemple) sont remplacées par un système réticulaire de connexions-déconnexions, où toutes les transactions sont désormais négociables._Le modèle du réseau valorise la connexion tous azimuts, la pluriactivité, le carnet d&#8217;adresses, la créativité née des combinaisons les plus improbables : au nom de quoi subsisterait-il des liens honteux, sources de « corruption » ou de « conflits d&#8217;intérêts » ?_​_Sans doute, en dissimulant son argent dans un paradis fiscal, Jérôme Cahuzac soustrait à son pays, la France, l&#8217;impôt censé alimenter le budget national. Mais dans le monde du réseau, le mot « national » est dénué de pertinence. La perception de l&#8217;impôt n&#8217;a plus beaucoup de sens dès lors que la France est une « partie contractante » parmi d&#8217;autres, avec laquelle on n&#8217;est lié par rien d&#8217;autre qu&#8217;un contrat ou une feuille de route. Dans la logique du réseau, l&#8217;« attachement » d&#8217;un homme à son pays (ou à sa famille) le prive d&#8217;opportunités et entrave inutilement sa carrière._​[&#8230;] _Rien ne s&#8217;oppose, dans la logique du réseau, à ce qu&#8217;un ministre du budget en charge de la lutte contre la fraude fiscale soit lui-même un fraudeur. La notion de contradiction n&#8217;est tout simplement plus pertinente. Si schizophrénie il y a, c&#8217;est une schizophrénie structurelle, consubstantielle à la nouvelle organisation du monde._​http://www.pauljorion.com/blog/?p=52291​


----------



## legritch (10 Avril 2013)

Nan mais allo quoi?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Comme beaucoup d'hommes doués mais faibles de sens moral, c'était un cynique. Mais on ne peut exclure totalement une sorte de dédoublement dans son comportement paradoxal : il a menti avec constance tout en encourageant réellement la lutte contre la fraude fiscale, ce qui était à l'évidence contraire à ses intérêts personnels sur le long terme.



Cela dit, sa fraude à lui semblait aussi servir d'autres intérêts que les siens, vu que c'est quand même pendant la récente période "bananière" que Bercy a fait stopper les investigation menées par les services fiscaux compétents à son encontre. :mouais:

Je me demande si Mediapart n'aurait pas reçu un coup de téléphone anonyme (ou une enveloppe de documents de source tout aussi anonyme)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Nan mais allo quoi?!



On attend le livre.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Nan mais allo quoi?!


Ah! Merci de m'éclairer, j'comprenais pas s'qu'il s'passait dans les coms' sur macg  :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Je lui préfère son voisin de droite


A choisir, aussi. Mais un chouïa sucré tout de même.
Je préfère même carrément les barres ovomaltine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h38 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Nan mais allo quoi?!



"Nan mais allo", elle peut pas déposer, c'est pas neuf, comme expression (malheureusement).


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> "Nan mais allo", elle peut pas déposer, c'est pas neuf, comme expression (malheureusement).



C'est un dépôt de citation à destination de divers support physique ou numérique.
C'est pas nouveau non plus et elle en a _mal_-heureusement le droit.


----------



## subsole (11 Avril 2013)

La Fleur au fusil....

_"Un business model controversé
Le business model d'AppGratis est le suivant: l'app mise sous le feu des projecteurs bénéficie d'un gros coup de boost (jusqu'à 500.000 téléchargements, selon Dawlat); elle partage avec AppGratis ses revenus (publicitaires, achats «in app») pendant la semaine suivante. Cela fonctionne bien avec de gros partenaires comme Disney. Sauf que pour certaines apps indie, AppGratis exige le versement en amont d'une somme fixe pouvant aller jusqu'à 15.000 euros. Au final, les services d'AppGratis s'apparentent davantage à une découverte sponsorisée qu'à une véritable recommandation utile pour les utilisateurs. Et c'est peut-être aussi pour ça qu'Apple a sévi."_


----------



## Le docteur (11 Avril 2013)

C'est plus que douteux.
Mais, vraiment, j'ai l'impression que c'est l'appli que j'avais jarreté parce qu'elle avait des comportements inquiétants vis-à-vis de mes données...


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Nan mais allo quoi?!



Ya Bob qui dit que c' est une putain d'idée de génie.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2013)

En tout cas, les plus crétins dans l'histoire, ce sont ceux qui propagent cette phrase partout depuis 3 semaines en se croyant drôles, c'est assez navrant  C'est bien sûr comme ça que j'ai fini par découvrir cette fille, cette émission et cette réplique qui m'aurait glissée dessus sans générer la moindre réaction si je l'avais vu au zapping.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Avril 2013)

Y'a un truc qui m'épate, c'est un quoi un type "bon" dans son boulot quand le boulot en question consiste à couper tous les crédits en disant aux gens de se démerder. Gérer le serrage de ceinture généralisé en disant à ceux qui sont dans la merde : apprenez à nager, c'est un boulot ? On peut y être bon ?
La "gestion" ça consiste à faire passer l'argent avant l'homme, aujourd'hui. Qu'est-ce que signifie une compétence de gestionnaire.

Eichmann aussi était un bon gestionnaire.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2013)

Ah ouai quand même...

L'armée aurait précipité la chute de Jérôme Cahuzac.


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> En tout cas, les plus crétins dans l'histoire, ce sont ceux qui propagent cette phrase partout depuis 3 semaines en se croyant drôles, c'est assez navrant  C'est bien sûr comme ça que j'ai fini par découvrir cette fille, cette émission et cette réplique qui m'aurait glissée dessus sans générer la moindre réaction si je l'avais vu au zapping.



T'as qu'à pas regarder le zapping


----------



## Powerdom (11 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah! Merci de m'éclairer, j'comprenais pas s'qu'il s'passait dans les coms' sur macg  :rose:



on voit que tu n'habites pas en France


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> on voit que tu nhabites pas en France



Je nétais pas à courant non plus de ce phénomène. Je nai pas de TÉLÉVISION, pas denfant et je ne fréquente que des gens bien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2013)

*le doute est levé...* :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le doute est levé...* :rateau:



 ... Pas que le doute d'ailleurs !!!!!!!...


----------



## subsole (11 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *le doute est levé...* :rateau:



Médecin de l'hôpital de Besançon, ça donne envie de faire des "études".


----------



## Madalvée (11 Avril 2013)

Une anguille vivante retirée d'un intestin


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> on voit que tu n'habites pas en France





gwen a dit:


> Je nétais pas à courant non plus de ce phénomène. Je nai pas de TÉLÉVISION, pas denfant et je ne fréquente que des gens bien.



Alors j'ai la TV mais je n'ai qu'une seule chaine que je comprends  (et c pa cel ki a se sho)


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Pas que le doute d'ailleurs !!!!!!!...



*tous les moyens sont bons pour défier la pesanteur...*  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Y'a un truc qui m'épate, c'est un quoi un type "bon" dans son boulot quand le boulot en question consiste à couper tous les crédits en disant aux gens de se démerder. Gérer le serrage de ceinture généralisé en disant à ceux qui sont dans la merde : apprenez à nager, c'est un boulot ? On peut y être bon ?
> La "gestion" ça consiste à faire passer l'argent avant l'homme, aujourd'hui. Qu'est-ce que signifie une compétence de gestionnaire.
> 
> Eichmann aussi était un bon gestionnaire.



Mais c'est exactement mon point de vue. J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de citer Vincent de Gaulejac à cet égard.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2013)

Putain le point Godwin quand même :rateau:
Mais j'approuve


----------



## subsole (12 Avril 2013)

"Avec ma queue, je vais niquer le monde"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2013)

La police va patrouiller en ... Lamborghini


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> La police va patrouiller en ... Lamborghini




Dommage qu'elle ne serve pas pour les poursuites


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2013)

Toujours en forme


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle fume, mais c'est du lourd !


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle fume, mais c'est du lourd !


Dit toi que certains l'écoute et sont derrière elle


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle fume, mais c'est du lourd !


Rien C'est bien là le problème !


Tucpasquic a dit:


> Dit toi que certains l'écoute et sont derrière elle


Genre lui !


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Rien&#8230; C'est bien là le problème !
> 
> Genre lui !


Tu peux être pour ou contre, ça, je m'en fout. Par contre, quand tu dérailles comme ça ça craint 

Pour TC, je sais de quel coté il est  Cela ne veut pas non plus dire qu'il est aussi agressif qu'elle.

Bref, tout ça pour dire : ça va faire une sacré bande de mauvais perdants  Mais bon, c'est la démocratie, un coup tu gagnes, un coup tu perds mais tu avances toujours 
C'est sur, ça fait tout drôle de changer de bords après un paquet d'année, mais bon, ça passera (le sentiment).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2013)

*Un policier britannique, heureux de la mort de Thatcher, démissionne*

Plus précisément, ce simple sergent a été contraint à démissionner. Perdre son emploi pour s'être réjoui de la mort de Thatcher dans quelques tweets ? Ça méritait au plus un blâme. Dans un pays traditionnellement aussi respectueux de la liberté d'expression que la Grande-Bretagne, c'est une régression. Paradoxalement, cette sanction illustre ce qui a été amoindri durant le règne de la Dame de fer : le sens de la *nécessité* des alternatives&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (12 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain le point Godwin quand même :rateau:
> Mais j'approuve



Je ne sais pas. Les bricoleurs qui arrangent leurs affaires en dévoyant ce qu'ils sont censés faire à la petite semaine, c'est l'origine du mal.

Là je viens par exemple de réaliser que le gros syndicat chez nous, et quelques petits, ne sont là décidément QUE pour servir de tremplin professionnel à des gens qui prétendent s'occuper des autres. Je sais que c'est la nature humaine, mais ça n'en finit pas de m'éc&#339;urer. Tu as le choix entre te syndiquer où tu arrangera ta carrière ou où tu risques fort de te la pourrir. Je vous laisse deviner quel côté fait sont boulot.

Sartre avait raison Le Bien, ce sont les salauds.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu peux être pour ou contre, ça, je m'en fout. Par contre, quand tu dérailles comme ça ça craint
> 
> Pour TC, je sais de quel coté il est  Cela ne veut pas non plus dire qu'il est aussi agressif qu'elle.
> 
> ...



Non, TC n'est pas réac, il est juste ultralibéral. Il y a des variations à droite, même si la tendance est souvent à être un subtil mélange de ces deux tendances qui ne semblent pas si faciles à concilier au premier abord.


----------



## legritch (12 Avril 2013)

Si je sors une photo d'une pancarte qui dit que les homos sodomisent les mioches, je suis réac ou pas?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------

(un petit message pour foutre la merde avant d'aller dormir)


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Si je sors une photo d'une pancarte qui dit que les homos sodomisent les mioches, je suis réac ou pas?


Non, juste un ignare qui devrait consulter un dictionnaire pour apprendre la différence entre pédéraste et pédophile.
 aussi


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2013)

Oui moi j'allais dire "non tu es juste con"


----------



## legritch (13 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, juste un ignare qui devrait consulter un dictionnaire pour apprendre la différence entre pédéraste et pédophile.
> aussi





JPTK a dit:


> Oui moi j'allais dire "non tu es juste con"



On est donc d'accord


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Si je sors une photo d'une pancarte qui dit que les homos sodomisent les mioches, je suis réac ou pas?





Romuald a dit:


> Non, juste un ignare qui devrait consulter un dictionnaire pour apprendre la différence entre pédéraste et pédophile.
> aussi





aCLR a dit:


> Rien C'est bien là le problème !
> Genre lui !





JPTK a dit:


> Oui moi j'allais dire "non tu es juste con"






legritch a dit:


> On est donc d'accord



Ce qui choque tout ce "beau monde" c'est que le lien vers une photo ait été mis en ligne, mais en aucun cas, ce qu'il y avait sur la photo.

Photo provenant d'une manifestation "LGBT", et non de la "manifpourtous".

Il est donc évident qu'il y a ceux qui n'admettent pas la pédophilie, et ceux que ça ne dérange pas.

À ce compte là, je m'honore d'être "réac, con etc..." refusant la pédophilie que "progressiste et bien pensant" banalisant cette pratique !

C'est finalement très simple !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2013)

Un sujet (thème) qui peut prêter à confusion 



> La sexualité entre adultes et adolescents (*particulièrement de type pédérastique*) est généralement mal connue et, depuis les années 1990, *souvent assimilée à la pédophilie*. Ces relations suscitent d'importantes questions morales.





> Dans le langage courant, le terme « *pédophilie* » est souvent utilisé pour désigner les abus sexuels sur mineur dans leur ensemble





> Dans son sens contemporain, *la pédérastie* apparaît ainsi comme un cas particulier de ce que certains sexologues nomment hébéphélie ou encore éphébophilie, à savoir l'attirance érotique d'un adulte pour les adolescents, sans précision de sexe.



Tout cela n'est pas très simple ...


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Photo provenant d'une manifestation "LGBT", et non de la "manifpourtous".
> 
> Il est donc évident qu'il y a ceux qui n'admettent pas la pédophilie, et ceux que ça ne dérange pas.
> 
> ...


Je ne connais pas la photo, je réagissais seulement au post de Legritch. Et tu remarqueras que je ne l'ai traité ni de con ni de réac.
Quant au fait qu'elle soit issue d'une manif LGBT, il ne t'est pas venu à l'idée que c'était JUSTEMENT pour stigmatiser l'amalgame qui est souvent fait par les homophobes, et non pour banaliser la pratique ? Le simple bon sens devrait te permettre de réaliser que promouvoir la pédophilie dans une manif LGBT est non seulement contre-productif mais surtout passible de poursuites, et qu'en conséquence la phrase n'est pas à prendre au premier degré...


----------



## Vin©ent (13 Avril 2013)

Nan, rien, en fait, je m'en tape complètement...


----------



## legritch (13 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce qui choque tout ce "beau monde" c'est que le lien vers une photo ait été mis en ligne, mais en aucun cas, ce qu'il y avait sur la photo.
> 
> Photo provenant d'une manifestation "LGBT", et non de la "manifpourtous".
> 
> ...



Si la photo n'est pas un fake: ok le slogan t'as heurté, d'autant plus que la pancarte était portée par un gosse. Ce qui est gênant, c'est la façon dont tu l'as sortie et l'assimilation entre homos et pédophiles, parce que je crois que je la majorité des gens sains d'esprit fréquentant ce forum (gays y compris) sont bien évidemment contre la pédophilie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Si la photo n'est pas un fake: ok le slogan t'as heurté, d'autant plus que la pancarte était portée par un gosse. Ce qui est gênant, c'est la façon dont tu l'as sortie et l'assimilation entre homos et pédophiles, parce que je crois que je la majorité des gens sains d'esprit fréquentant ce forum (gays y compris) sont bien évidemment contre la pédophilie.



Pourquoi tu cherches à discuter avec lui ? Ça fait des années qu'il nous soule avec ses idées reçues de droite exacerbée (tous ces salauds de pauvres, faudrait les mettre dans des camps), d'abord sous le pseudo de "lemmy", puis, après qu'il ait été définitivement banni (après plusieurs bans temporaires) sous celui ci, mais lui, il n'est ni homo, ni hétérosexuel, vu sa tronche, il peut sans doute juste se contenter d'être "autosexuel" !


----------



## legritch (13 Avril 2013)

Oui je connais aussi le passif du personnage, je vais suivre ton conseil et arrêter de perdre mon temps.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2013)

Déjà que laisserait difficilement ma gamine à un centre aéré, mais dans un patronage catholique, j'aurais trop peur...


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2013)

Je ne partage pas les opinions de Time Capsule.
Cependant, je lis le plus souvent ses messages, pour savoir, essayer de comprendre, m'imprégner de ses propos pour interroger mes propres convictions.

Je considère que Time Capsule a sa place, et cela même si son propos peut être outrancier, caricatural etc. Il a sa place comme d'autres que je ne prive pas de tancer qu'ils représentent un autre bord, un autre regard, un autre courant ou non.

S'agissant de mon opinion, elle s'est construite sur le fait que les personnes homosexuelles, les couples homosexuels que je connais et que je fréquente ne sont pas significativement différents dans leur comportement de toutes les personnes et tous les couples réputés normaux de mon paysage.
Je ne dispose pas d'arguments, de faits qui pourraient me faire imaginer que l'adoption, l'éducation d'un enfant au sein d'un couple homosexuel puisse présenter un danger plus important que le fait qu'un enfant grandisse dans une famille dite "normale".
Donc, je défends le mariage pour tous sans réserve.

Mon expérience ne vaut rien, elle n'est pas généralisable. Et le serait-elle que cela ne m'empêcherait pas de me poser encore et toujours la question.

C'est comme avec "Dieu": je ne crois pas en son existence, pas comme on nous le(s) représente. Mais pour autant la question de "Dieu" ne s'arrête pas pour moi à sa seule existence dès lors que tant de personnes croient.

En bref : les raccourcis me gonflent qu'ils viennent de mes "amis" ou de mes "contradicteurs".



legritch a dit:


> e crois que je la majorité des gens sains d'esprit fréquentant ce forum (gays y compris) sont bien évidemment contre la pédophilie.



Dis, ce serait bien d'être un peu plus catégorique parce que "la majorité des gens sains d'esprit fréquentant ce forum", ça fait vraiment pas grand monde à mon avis peut être mamyblue et encore, rien ne me permet de dire qu'elle est vraiment saine d'esprit.

Bises et bon apéro.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> je crois que je la majorité des gens sains d'esprit fréquentant ce forum (gays y compris) sont bien évidemment contre la pédophilie.



Mais pourtant moi je suis pédophile, j'aime bien les enfants, ma compagne aussi est pédophile, elle les aime et en plus elle les éduque...

Je suis d'autant plus pédophile que j'aime bien les pieds... Pourquoi ? Parce qu'ils permettent de marcher ! 

 :rateau:

Ce serait pas la Cie qui va acheter 234 Airbus ?


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Dis, ce serait bien d'être un peu plus catégorique parce que "la majorité des gens sains d'esprit fréquentant ce forum", ça fait vraiment pas grand monde à mon avis.





Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais pourtant moi je suis pédophile, j'aime bien les enfants, ma compagne aussi est pédophile, elle les aime et en plus elle les éduque...



Qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce serait pas la Cie qui va acheter 234 Airbus ?



Ben oui, ils en usent beaucoup !


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce serait pas la Cie qui va acheter 234 Airbus ?



Déjà pris cette compagnie il y a plus de dix ans pour deux vols périphériques en Indonésie...je n'étais pas super rassuré mais ils se sont normalement améliorés 

Quant à la liste noire, toutes les compagnies indonésiennes y sont.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

La sorcière est morte


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2013)

> Bobby Sands et les neuf autres grévistes de la faim irlandais que Thatcher a laissé mourir , la stupide guerre des Falklands, le couronnement de la City à la tête du capitalisme


Beau palmarès.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais pourtant moi je suis pédophile, j'aime bien les enfants, ma compagne aussi est pédophile, elle les aime et en plus elle les éduque...
> 
> Je suis d'autant plus pédophile que j'aime bien les pieds... Pourquoi ? Parce qu'ils permettent de marcher !



Non, ça c'est podologue...

On t'a déjà sorti la blague débile sur la différence entre le pédagogue et le pédophile ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On t'a déjà sorti la blague débile sur la différence entre le pédagogue et le pédophile ?



non mais tu vas nous la raconter


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai jamais porté miss Maggie dans mon coeur, mais pour autant que je sache ce n'est pas la perfide Albion qui a envahi les Malouines, mais plutôt l'Argentine du gentil Videla, nan ?

[point godwin inside]Donc si je suis le canard, quand un dictateur envahit un territoire il faut le laisser faire ? Je sais, l'Autriche n'est pas une île perdue dans l'Atlantique[/pgi]

z'allez voir qu'on va découvrir qu'elle avait un compte en Suisse...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu cherches à discuter avec lui ? Ça fait des années qu'il nous soule avec ses idées reçues de droite exacerbée (tous ces salauds de pauvres, faudrait les mettre dans des camps), d'abord sous le pseudo de "lemmy", puis, après qu'il ait été définitivement banni (après plusieurs bans temporaires) sous celui ci, mais lui, il n'est ni homo, ni hétérosexuel, vu sa tronche, il peut sans doute juste se contenter d'être "autosexuel" !


Ah nan! On avait dit pas le physique ni les fringues!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> pour autant que je sache ce n'est pas la perfide Albion qui a envahi les Malouines, mais plutôt l'Argentine du gentil Videla, nan ?



Ben en fait, c'est pas si simple, l'Argentine a tenté, par la force, de *récupérer* les Malouines, que l'Angleterre, au prétexte de lutte contre la piraterie*, et profitant d'une courte période de vacance du pouvoir argentin entre 1832 et 1833, lui a fauché, par la force too, en 1833. L'Argentine n'a jamais reconnu cette annexion, et, à ma connaissance, ça n'est toujours pas le cas de nos jours !

Alors, dans la guerre des Malouines, qui était le bon, et qui était le méchant, c'est une question qui se pose encore de nos jours ! Y avait-il seulement un bon ? 


(*) Entendre par là la lutte contre le trafic d'esclaves que l'Angleterre avait déclaré "hors la loi" à l'échelle planétaire et assimilé à de la piraterie (avec peine de mort à la clé) en 1827.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais porté miss Maggie dans mon coeur, mais pour autant que je sache ce n'est pas la perfide Albion qui a envahi les Malouines, mais plutôt l'Argentine du gentil Videla, nan ?
> 
> [point godwin inside]Donc si je suis le canard, quand un dictateur envahit un territoire il faut le laisser faire ? Je sais, l'Autriche n'est pas une île perdue dans l'Atlantique[/pgi]
> 
> z'allez voir qu'on va découvrir qu'elle avait un compte en Suisse...



Sur ce point-là, je ne dis pas que tu as tort. Et il n'y pas moins qu'une ou deux semaines, le Canard a volé chez moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> non mais tu vas nous la raconter



Bon, allez, vu que personne ne s'y colle.
La différence entre le pédagogue et le pédophile, c'est que le pédophile, lui, il aime les enfants.


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> parole d'OTAR


Sauf que la il s'agissait moins pour les argentins de récupérer un bout de terre que de faire diversion vis à vis d'une population intérieure qui commençait à s'agiter malgré le contexte !


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Avril 2013)

http://www.sudouest.fr/2013/04/12/l-affaire-cahuzac-inspire-les-3-suisses-1023397-647.php

MOUHAHAHAA


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf que la il s'agissait moins pour les argentins de récupérer un bout de terre que de faire diversion vis à vis d'une population intérieure qui commençait à s'agiter malgré le contexte !



Tu confonds tout, là, c'est "il s'agissait moins pour le gouvernement argentin ", pour "les argentins", et notamment pour ceux qui sont allé s'y faire dézinguer par les angliches, eux, c'est une autre histoire 



JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.sudouest.fr/2013/04/12/l-affaire-cahuzac-inspire-les-3-suisses-1023397-647.php
> 
> MOUHAHAHAA



:mouais: Facile, je préférais celle avec Federer !


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds tout, là, c'est "il s'agissait moins pour le gouvernement argentin ", pour "les argentins", et notamment pour ceux qui sont allé s'y faire dézinguer par les angliches, eux, c'est une autre histoire



Reste que ça fait faire des économies au(x) gouvernement Anglais pour le 17 une personne en moins


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds tout, là, c'est "il s'agissait moins pour le gouvernement argentin ", pour "les argentins", et notamment pour ceux qui sont allé s'y faire dézinguer par les angliches, eux, c'est une autre histoire
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais: Facile, je préférais celle avec Federer !



Celui là ? 

http://www.bilboquet-magazine.fr/exil-fiscal-roger-federer-accuse-davoir-un-compte-en-suisse/

Il y a aussi le complot avec l'armée. Beaucoup moins drôle à mon gout.


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2013)

Ahahah
Teens Are Bored With Facebook


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confonds tout, là, c'est "il s'agissait moins pour le gouvernement argentin ", pour "les argentins", et notamment pour ceux qui sont allé s'y faire dézinguer par les angliches, eux, c'est une autre histoire


Et toi tu me copieras 100 fois la définition numéro 4 de l'ellipse :

_*ellipse (n.f.)*
1.fait de ne pas dire, de jouer du sous-entendu.
2.(géométrie)courbe plane qui ressemble au contour d'un uf.
3.(géométrie)courbe fermée dont chaque point est tel que la somme de ses distances à deux points fixes est constante.
*4.(grammaire)omission syntaxique d'un ou de plusieurs mots d'un énoncé, sans dommage pour le sens.*_

Donc pour Pascal, quand j'écrivais 'les argentins', je voulais signifier 'ces enfoirés de la junte argentine alors au pouvoir'. C'est plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et toi tu me copieras 100 fois la définition numéro 4 de l'ellipse :
> 
> _*ellipse (n.f.)*
> 1.fait de ne pas dire, de jouer du sous-entendu.
> ...



Mais c'était très clair depuis le départ, mon cher mouton bélier noir, aussi clair que le fait que la dite junte avait alors appliqué l'adage "quand le peuple gronde, offrez lui une bonne guerre", tant il est vrai que la guerre étrangère reste un des moyens les plus populaires de fuite en avant des gouvernements impopulaires qui souhaitent éviter/retarder leur renversement, cependant, en cette occurence, s'il n'y avait pas eu ce profond refus des argentins de l'annexion des Malouines/Falklands par les anglais en 1833, l'invasion de 1982 par les argentins n'aurait pas pu avoir lieu, car en fait, c'était sans doute, entre le pouvoir et le peuple, le seul et unique sujet à faire alors l'unanimité en argentine !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2013)

l'ipad c'est du costaud !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Il n'a rien compris ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il n'a rien compris ...



Il doit avoir un compte en Suisse, celui là


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2013)

La manif qu'il fallait suivre


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2013)

"30 trucs fascinants que jai appris en glandant sur le Net"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il doit avoir un compte en Suisse, celui là



Remarque avec l'ambiance suspicieuse qui règne, il a intérêt a déclarer tous ses comptes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et il n'y pas moins qu'une ou deux semaines, le Canard a volé chez moi



Tu causes, tu causes...

... mais le lundi matin, le canard était toujours vivant !


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ahahah
> Teens Are Bored With Facebook



Je me sens une âme d'ado d'un coup, moi aussi ça commence à me lasser :sleep:


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me sens une âme d'ado d'un coup, moi aussi ça commence à me lasser :sleep:




moi cela m'a tellement lassé que je ne l'ai jamais ouvert


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi cela m'a tellement lassé que je ne l'ai jamais ouvert



Oui mais bon toi, vu que personne t'appelle, je comprends que tu ne vois pas l'utilité de FB :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mais bon toi, vu que personne t'appelle, je comprends que tu ne vois pas l'utilité de FB :love:



Entendons nous bien, personne ne prétend que Fesse Bouc ne sert à rien, il est même au contraire très très utile, voire essentiel &#8230;Mais, malheureusement pour eux, pas pour ses utilisateurs !


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2013)

Ludique et inutile alors.

EDIT : *POUR L'UTILISATEUR* !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ludique et inutile alors.



Non non, très très utile, te dis-je &#8230; Surtout à Mark Zuckerberg et quelques autres, ainsi qu'à un certain nombre de fonds de pension américains et autres investisseurs institutionnels !


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me sens une âme d'ado d'un coup, moi aussi ça commence à me lasser :sleep:



Prend donc un tumblr et ça repart !


----------



## Galekal (15 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Entendons nous bien, personne ne prétend que Fesse Bouc ne sert à rien, il est même au contraire très très utile, voire essentiel Mais, malheureusement pour eux, pas pour ses utilisateurs !



Pour sûr qu'il est utile. Il s'agit même d'un véritable _système d'exploitation_

Et les exploités sont bien nombreux.


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2013)

Spoliés même !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2013)

Les "chimpanzés" meilleurs que les hommes pour investir en Bourse


----------



## Madalvée (15 Avril 2013)

C'est là qu'on se fend la poire
Le plus rigolo c'est les 3 vélos de Taubira et ses cabanes.


----------



## Galekal (15 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Les "chimpanzés" meilleurs que les hommes pour investir en Bourse



Bientôt la planète des singes. 
C'est toujours mieux que les requins, non ?


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Bientôt la planète des singes.
> C'est toujours mieux que les requins, non ?


Au moins, le premier ministre à un combi VW


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Les "chimpanzés" meilleurs que les hommes pour investir en Bourse



ça me rappel l'erreur 500 de google


----------



## Le docteur (15 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Les "chimpanzés" meilleurs que les hommes pour investir en Bourse



Ben quoi ? C'est pas déjà comme ça que ça fonctionne ???


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est là qu'on se fend la poire
> Le plus rigolo c'est les 3 vélos de Taubira et ses cabanes.




moi je trouve plus drôle encore le cas de Moscovici, ministre et député depuis des décénnies et qui a tout juste 30.000  de coté. 
Pire il est ministre des finances


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2013)

Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas...


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2013)

Je viens à l'instant de lire ça oui... Quel crétin... c'est sans fond sa connerie, tain mais j'aimerais manger chez lui un dimanche midi avec sa petite famille toute propre et ses 2 peugeots dans le garage qu'il nettoie à l'éléphant bleu une semaine sur 2, histoire d'entendre toutes les conneries qu'il doit débiter à la minute.
Pour lui c'est al qaida déjà, c'est plié, c'est vrai que niveau proba, il a des chances de voir juste.


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je viens à l'instant de lire ça oui... Quel crétin... c'est sans fond sa connerie, tain mais j'aimerais manger chez lui un dimanche midi avec sa petite famille toute propre et ses 2 peugeots dans le garage qu'il nettoie à l'éléphant bleu une semaine sur 2, histoire d'entendre toutes les conneries qu'il doit débiter à la minute.
> Pour lui c'est al qaida déjà, c'est plié, c'est vrai que niveau proba, il a des chances de voir juste.



Tu le crois idiot ? Je le crois seulement opportuniste.

Tu es un optimiste : tu ne peux être que déçu.
Je suis pessimiste : à moi les bonnes surprises !


exemple vécu aujourd'hui :
- je pensais m'être vautré à mon écrit de concours : je suis retenu pour l'oral.
- je croyais qu'il n'y aurait que peu de postes à pourvoir : nous sommes plus que 19 candidats pour 29 postes.
Mais de toutes façons je vais me planter à l'oral


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Tu le crois idiot ? Je le crois seulement opportuniste.



Et Christine Boutin aussi c'est ça ?  
Non c'est un crétin c'est évident, il est convaincu de ce qu'il dit, pour avoir une telle constance dans la bêtise c'est qu'il est vraiment comme ça :rateau:
Si c'est un opportuniste, il est encore plus crétin que je ne le pensais alors car sa stratégie est vouée à l'échec, il a peut-être l'impression d'être un trublion, mais c'est juste un guignol, un démarcheur à domicile.

Tout le monde se vautre à l'oral de toute façon ! 
Ma chérie passe le 20, on dirait quelqu'un qui se prépare pour un marathon, moi ça me fait halluciner... à mon avis j'arrive devant le jury, je panique et je me fais dessus, je rentre chez moi, soulagé, au propre comme au figuré :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Avril 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Tu le crois idiot ? Je le crois seulement opportuniste.



Il cumule l'idiotie et l'opportunisme. Les deux ne sont pas incompatibles.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

Patrimoine: les (petites) surprises des déclarations des ministres

Tout leur semble permis 





> La ministre déléguée chargée des personnes âgées et de l'autonomie ne possède pas moins de *23 comptes bancaires dispatchés* entre le Crédit agricole (12 comptes), BNP Paribas (5 comptes) et la Société Générale (6 comptes). Problème: Michèle Delaunay possède *trois livrets de développement durable* (dont un Codevi, devenu LDD depuis 2007), certes peu fournis, ce qui est interdit. Le risque? Une amende de 2% de l'en cours du livret surnuméraire.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Les "chimpanzés" meilleurs que les hommes pour investir en Bourse



Nous reste plus qu'à les singer. :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2013)

*c'est WebO qui va être déçu...*


----------



## Madalvée (16 Avril 2013)

> Aujourd'hui, on est tous des marathoniens de Boston."



Je me demandais pourquoi l'étais si fatigué ce matin


----------



## Le docteur (16 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Patrimoine: les (petites) surprises des déclarations des ministres
> 
> Tout leur semble permis



Faut vraiment que je vérifie si j'ai pas un vieux truc qui traîne. Mais faut dire que si j'encourre 2% d'amende sur ce que j'ai sur mon compte, ça leur coûterait plus cher de me la coller qu'à moi de la payer.
C'est chiant les vieux machins ouvert par papa quand on est chiard... J'avais bien un plan épargne logement mais il l'a repris, l'enflé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est chiant les vieux machins ouvert par papa quand on est chiard...



A qui le dis-tu !!!! 

Quand je suis né, il a ouvert en mon nom un carnet d'épargne à la Caisse Générale d'Epargne et de Retraite qui d'ailleurs n'existe plus sous cette dénomination ... Je l'ai découvert dans une armoire il y a environ 4 ans (donc environ 60 ans après son ouverture !)

C'était un carnet manuscrit avec des sortes de timbres oblitérés sur lequel il y avait seulement le versement de départ, à savoir .... 100 francs belges, soit environ 2,5 Euros.

J'ai décidé de ne rien en faire et de le garder en souvenir au cas où ! ... Merci Pa !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je l'ai découvert dans une armoire il y a environ 4 ans (donc environ 60 ans après son ouverture !)
> 
> 
> 
> il y avait seulement le versement de départ, à savoir .... 100 francs belges, soit environ 2,5 Euros.



Euuh Zebig, 2,5 , même si le taux n'était que de 2,5% en moyenne sur la période, pendant 64 ans, tu es maintenant, avec les intérêts cumulés, à la tête d'un capital d'un peu plus de 12   Quasiment de quoi ouvrir un compte en suisse ! :rateau:


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Tout le monde se vautre à l'oral de toute façon !



Ah tu apprends vite !
Se convaincre de la défaite pour être prêt à gagner.

Donc j'attends la bonne surprise 



JPTK a dit:


> Ma chérie passe le 20, on dirait quelqu'un qui se prépare pour un marathon



Marathon ? T'as pas mieux comme exemple ?


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Faut vraiment que je vérifie si j'ai pas un vieux truc qui traîne. Mais faut dire que si j'encourre 2% d'amende sur ce que j'ai sur mon compte, ça leur coûterait plus cher de me la coller qu'à moi de la payer.
> C'est chiant les vieux machins ouvert par papa quand on est chiard... J'avais bien un plan épargne logement mais il l'a repris, l'enflé.



Je vais te rassurer, tu n'as pas de sanction immédiate, mais tu reçois une lettre avec un délai pour "régulariser" la situation dans 99% des cas.

3 mois pour fermer le compte il me semble.


----------



## Galekal (17 Avril 2013)

Oubliez Freud...

Voici le nouveau Psy :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ASO_zypdnsQ

Aussi allumé que le précédent.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2013)

Que dire... rien, c'est normal, c'est le système qui veut ça.

"Un ex-trader de Goldman Sachs impliqué dans une fraude à 8 milliards de dollars"


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2013)

Xavier, restaurateur, plus de 800 000 euros par an

Comme quoi on peut gagner bcp de fric, ne pas avoir de compte dans un paradis fiscal, avoir une vraie éthique, investir, faire de la qualité, faire partie des 0,01 % les plus riches et ne pas être un gros con quoi  (oui oui je commençais à en douter vu que les autres nous expliquent toujours qu'en France ceci, qu'en France cela, qu'ils sont obligés en fait d'être des gros cons :sleep


Sinon, "Chypre : une grande fête de 6 mois pour vider les caisses de l&#8217;état".


> « A quoi bon lutter, nous sommes fichus. Autant finir en beauté ». C&#8217;est par ces mots pleins de sagesse que le président chypriote a annoncé ce matin que les 235 millions d&#8217;euros restants dans les caisses de l&#8217;état seraient utilisés pour faire une grande fête dans tout le pays durant 6 mois. Une décision intelligente acceptée par 85% de la population lors d&#8217;un référendum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> les autres nous expliquent toujours qu'en France ceci, qu'en France cela, qu'ils sont obligés en fait d'être des gros cons :sleep



Ben oui, mais si ce mec avait fait le gros con, c'est pas 2 millions d' qu'il y aurait sur son compte, c'est au moins 10 ou 15, va donc expliquer ça au requin de base de la finance ou au premier fond de pension américain venu !


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais si ce mec avait fait le gros con, c'est pas 2 millions d' qu'il y aurait sur son compte, c'est au moins 10 ou 15, va donc expliquer ça au requin de base de la finance ou au premier fond de pension américain venu !



*OUI MAIS IL IRA PAS AU PARADIS DES ENTREPRENEURS C'EST ÇA QU'IL OUBLIE !!!*


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2013)

Actualité de facepub
Amusant ou pas ?


Envoyez le pognon !


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité de facepub
> Amusant ou pas ?
> 
> 
> Envoyez le pognon !


*J'EN PEUX PLUS D'ATTENDRE, ÇA FAIT TELLEMENT LONGTEMPS QUE J'ATTEND CETTE FONCTIONNALITÉ *


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité de facepub
> Amusant ou pas ?
> 
> 
> Envoyez le pognon !



Chouette, une raison supplémentaire pour continuer à éviter ce repaire de psychopathes ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2013)

*Une erreur dans une étude sur laustérité dégomme les idées reçues*

En résumé, Rogoff et Reinhart s'étaient lourdement trompés (ou avaient orienté leurs travaux dans un sens favorable à certains a priori initiaux) en pensant avoir démontré que 90 % du PIB était la limite de l'endettement public à ne pas dépasser, sous peine de plomber la croissance. Leur étude était l'un des piliers de l'argumentaire des partisans de l'austérité budgétaire en Europe et aux États-Unis (ce que rappelle Bloomberg :  http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...ited-by-ryan-faulted-by-umass-economists.html).


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2013)

Ah les cons !  Ils en manquent pas une !  QU'est-ce qu'on se marre en attendant 





Sinon, étonnant non ? (ouai nan ça l'est pas du tout mais bon, ça fermerait juste la boite à merde de pas mal d'hommes politiques qui veulent nous vendre la compétitivité comme seule alternative)

L'Allemagne est-elle un pays pauvre d'Europe ?


> Le patrimoine net médian en Allemagne est d'environ 50 000 euros, contre 102 000 euros en Grèce, 116 000 en France, 173 000 En Italie, 183 000 en Espagne, 206 000 en Belgique, et 400 000 au Luxembourg.[...]
> Ces chiffres semblent toutefois assez problématiques. Comment peut-on imaginer qu'avec l'un des revenus par habitant les plus élevés d'Europe, les Allemands soient plus pauvres que les Portugais, quatre fois plus pauvres que les Belges ou les Espagnols?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2013)

> Comment peut-on imaginer qu'avec l'un des revenus par habitant les plus élevés d'Europe, les Allemands soient plus pauvres que les Portugais, quatre fois plus pauvres que les Belges ou les Espagnols?



Facile, ils ont tous des comptes en Suisse ou au Luxembourg pour échapper au fisc


----------



## Powerdom (18 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> L'Allemagne est-elle un pays pauvre d'Europe ?




je pense que le cout de l'immobilier joue pour beaucoup. on peut acheter un appartement à Berlin pour le même prix qu'à Montbéliard. 
d'ailleurs Moscovici ne s'y est pas trompé, il a choisi Montbéliard


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2013)

Les fous sont lachés


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les fous sont lachés



Ah, ils sont beaux tous ces "enfants" de la droite décomplexée !

Mais je les pardonne, fils : il ne savent pas ce qu'ils font.


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Facile, ils ont tous des comptes en Suisse ou au Luxembourg pour échapper au fisc


Voilà ce que je vais faire ! La suisse, c'est à 2h 
Y'a l'Autriche sinon  (c'est encore plus près )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2013)

Il y a un pays exemplaire en Europe dont nous devrions nous inspirer sur le plan économique : les Pays-Bas. Leur balance commerciale est excédentaire, leur dette publique nettement inférieure à celle de la France ou de lAllemagne, le coût du travail (coût salariaux et non-salariaux) y demeure très raisonnable, les coûts non-salariaux y étant notamment de 30 euros pour 100 euros versés aux salariés, contre 50 en France (https://www.destatis.de/EN/PressServices/Press/pr/2013/03/PE13_116_624.html).

Grâce à sa rigueur, ce pays connaît donc une forte croissance et voit son chômage décliner.

Euh En fait, non. La croissance fait du surplace et le taux de chômage senvole.  












Bref, comme le signalent ces emmerdeurs de keynésiens : « Demand matters » (http://rwer.wordpress.com/2013/04/18/meanwhile-in-austeristia-unemployment-is-increasing-everywhere/).


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2013)

Keynes c'est le Marx du XXIe siècle.
De Gaulle en sera le Che !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------

http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/article/2013/04/18/decouverte-de-deux-exoplanetes-similaires-a-la-terre_3162582_1650684.html



> deux planètes hors de notre système solaire, où la vie pourrait potentiellement exister


On sait donc au moins une chose : le hollandisme ne s'y est pas propagé...


----------



## Madalvée (18 Avril 2013)

On a déjà pas trouvé de forme d'intelligence sur la terre, alors en trouver sur d'autres planètes je doute


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2013)

Justement, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que l'intelligence existe sur d'autres planètes, parce qu'ici c'est rapé.
On tout cas, effectivement, on n'a trouvé aucune forme de vie sur la planète PS. C'est un peu comme un virus qui s'installerait sur un virus (le capital), sans le mettre en danger, mais en l'aidant largement à pulluler de façon encore plus efficace. Appelons ça un virus symbiotique d'un autre virus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Justement, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que l'intelligence existe sur d'autres planètes, parce qu'ici c'est rapé.
> On tout cas, effectivement, on n'a trouvé aucune forme de vie sur la planète PS. C'est un peu comme un virus qui s'installerait sur un virus (le capital), sans le mettre en danger, mais en l'aidant largement à pulluler de façon encore plus efficace. Appelons ça un virus symbiotique d'un autre virus.



Frédéric Lordon, sors de ce corps !


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> ...l'intelligence existe sur d'autres planètes, parce qu'ici c'est rapé.



Ce qui explique le grand nombre de c.nneries diffusées dans ce forum.


(Inutile de me renvoyer l'as sans soeur)


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les fous sont lachés



J'ai du mal à saisir où sont exactement ses enfants assassinés... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On sait donc au moins une chose : le hollandisme ne s'y est pas propagé...



Je serais toi, parlant d'un extra-terrestre de son calibre, je ne m'avancerais pas trop


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je serais toi, parlant d'un extra-terrestre de son calibre, je ne m'avancerais pas trop



C'est un intra-terrestre. Il est extra rien du tout, ce gars-là. 




Attention, les méchants capitalistes, moi je les mords aux attributs !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Frédéric Lordon, sors de ce corps !



Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il a utilisé la métaphore du virus ou parce qu'il est vraiment trop méchant avec le PS?
J'ai bien aimé le blog médiapart du gars qui dit que ce monsieur Lordon est vraiment un horrible sectaire. "J'ai longtemps été journaliste au Monde..." Et l'autre ne l'aime pas à cause de ça ?!?
Non ???
Le méchant garçon!  Il dirait des choses ignobles du genre que c'est un journal de coll... de trop gentils garçons?!?

C'est insoutenable effectivement. C'est comme si je disais que le PS est de droite ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> J'ai du mal à saisir où sont exactement ses enfants assassinés... :mouais:



Dans son imagination galopante, déjà. 
Ce sont peut-être les petits nenfants qui ne naîtront pas parce qu'à force d'être tancés, les homos rentreraient sans doute dans le droit chemin et redeviendraient les hétéros prolifiques qu'ils n'auraient jamais dû cesser d'être (parce que, comme tout le monde le sait, l'homosexualité est une maladie psychique qui se soigne).
Ou alors ce sont les petits nenfant que ces vilains pervers d'homosessuels vont traumatiser et leur faire subir tout plein de sévices horribles... ou qui vont être perdus pour le ciel parce que tout le monde sait aussi que la maladie homosessuelle est contagieuse.
Enfin, des trucs comme ça, peut-être. 
C'est toujours intéressant de tenter d'imaginer ce qui peut passer par la tête de ce genre de gars, mais faut pas rester trop longtemps, parce que ça finit par foutre les jetons tout de même.

C'est beau, ce genre de tirades, parce que le gars est à deux doigts de dire des ignominies mais qu'ils se retient parce qu'il sait que là on lui taillerait les oreilles en pointes dans les journaux du lendemain. Là, il reste évasif, mais virulent ! Ce sont les nouveaux indignés, que veux-tu...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Ce qui explique le grand nombre de c.nneries diffusées dans ce forum.
> 
> 
> (Inutile de me renvoyer l'as sans soeur)


M... la panne... 
Attends, je vais trouver un truc à dire...
C'est avec ton as sans s&#339;ur aussi, tu m'embrouilles...


----------



## Madalvée (19 Avril 2013)

Une agence de mannequins recrute devant un hôpital pour anorexiques


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dans son imagination galopante, déjà.
> Ce sont peut-être les petits nenfants qui ne naîtront pas parce qu'à force d'être tancés, les homos rentreraient sans doute dans le droit chemin et redeviendraient les hétéros prolifiques qu'ils n'auraient jamais dû cesser d'être (parce que, comme tout le monde le sait, l'homosexualité est une maladie psychique qui se soigne).
> Ou alors ce sont les petits nenfant que ces vilains pervers d'homosessuels vont traumatiser et leur faire subir tout plein de sévices horribles... ou qui vont être perdus pour le ciel parce que tout le monde sait aussi que la maladie homosessuelle est contagieuse.
> Enfin, des trucs comme ça, peut-être.
> ...



P'tain, en arriver là pour un sujet pareil L'adoption d'enfant(s) par des couples homosexuels est déjà effectif aujourd'hui, qu'ils puissent bénéficier d'une véritable protection juridique les défrise tant que ça ?? Ou c'est juste une façon hypocrite d'être contre le mariage des homosexuels sans prendre le risque d'être taxé d'homophobie ?? Comme disait Scar : « je patauge dans l'imbécillité ». 

Et dire que ce sont des élus de la république


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> M... la panne...
> Attends, je vais trouver un truc à dire...
> C'est avec ton as sans sur aussi, tu m'embrouilles...



Tiens, ça me rappelle mes "années lycée", ça, dans ce temps là, dans les lycées, on avait un ou une "censeur" (qui n'était pas là pour faire de la censure  Quoi que , mais était en quelque sorte le Directeur Administratif et Financier (on dit le DAF, c'est automatique  ) de l'établissement.

Nous, c'était "une", qu'on avait, et sur la porte de son bureau, le running gag officiel du lycée faisait qu'on voyait régulièrement apparaitre une pancarte, plus ou moins artisanale, précisant que "La censeur est dans l'escalier" ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, ça me rappelle mes "années lycée", ça, dans ce temps là, dans les lycées, on avait un ou une "censeur" (qui n'était pas là pour faire de la censure  Quoi que , mais était en quelque sorte le Directeur Administratif et Financier (on dit le DAF, c'est automatique  ) de l'établissement.
> 
> Nous, c'était "une", qu'on avait, et sur la porte de son bureau, le running gag officiel du lycée faisait qu'on voyait régulièrement apparaitre une pancarte, plus ou moins artisanale, précisant que "La censeur est dans l'escalier" ! :rateau:



Ainsi vous vous fîtes renvoyer par la censeur !


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, ça me rappelle mes "années lycée", ça, dans ce temps là, dans les lycées, on avait un ou une "censeur" (qui n'était pas là pour faire de la censure  Quoi que , mais était en quelque sorte le Directeur Administratif et Financier (on dit le DAF, c'est automatique  ) de l'établissement.
> 
> Nous, c'était "une", qu'on avait, et sur la porte de son bureau, le running gag officiel du lycée faisait qu'on voyait régulièrement apparaitre une pancarte, plus ou moins artisanale, précisant que "La censeur est dans l'escalier" ! :rateau:



Pareil ! Et elle n'était pas facile la censeur.


----------



## inkclub (19 Avril 2013)

pour ceux qui veulent se perfectionner en anglais


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2013)

Ils ont peut-être finalement trouvé le moyen d'être désagréables.

C'est d'autant plus marrant qu'on sait bien à quel point les logiciels parlant l'angliche correctement pululent et que c'est la VF qui est souvent difficile à trouver.


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ils ont peut-être finalement trouvé le moyen d'être désagréables.
> 
> C'est d'autant plus marrant qu'on sait bien à quel point les logiciels parlant l'angliche correctement pululent et que c'est la VF qui est souvent difficile à trouver.


C'est au moins une conspiration 
Reste qu'il pourrait y avoir la voix avec l'accent Belge, Quebecois, Suisse


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> pour ceux qui veulent se perfectionner en anglais





Le docteur a dit:


> Ils ont peut-être finalement trouvé le moyen d'être désagréables.
> 
> C'est d'autant plus marrant qu'on sait bien à quel point les logiciels parlant l'angliche correctement pululent et que c'est la VF qui est souvent difficile à trouver.





Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est au moins une conspiration
> Reste qu'il pourrait y avoir la voix avec l'accent Belge, Quebecois, Suisse



Je ne comprend pas, j'ai soigneusement écouté, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a a redire, elle énonce très clairement, cette voix, c'est même la première fois de ma vie que je comprend l'anglais ! 

:rateau:


----------



## legritch (20 Avril 2013)

À mon avis, ils n'ont pas utilisé d'attribut "lang=en" dans le code html sur le texte du communiqué ce qui fait que le synthétiseur vocal utilise la langue de la page (fr).


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2013)

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...contre-le-mariage-pour-tous_3163256_3224.html



> Mais le collectif dénonce "un grossier amalgame entre ces foules de Français pacifiques bien qu'exaspérés, et *une poignée d'extrémistes isolés publiquement condamnés*".



Tellement isolés publiquement qu'ils/elles sont en tête de cortège et sur tout les plateaux TV, c'est ça ? Genre Christine B. ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2013)

Bah si leur peine consiste à se couvrir de ridicule par des discours ou des propos d'une insondable bêtise, alors oui, effectivement, on peut leur accorder qu'ils l'effectuent avec un zèle certain.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas, j'ai soigneusement écouté, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a a redire, elle énonce très clairement, cette voix, c'est même la première fois de ma vie que je comprend l'anglais !
> 
> :rateau:


Déjà, moi j'ai une tendance à préférer l'anglais des chanteurs de hard rock teutons pour les mêmes raisons...
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




> Mais le collectif dénonce "un grossier amalgame entre ces foules de Français pacifiques bien qu'exaspérés, et une poignée d'extrémistes isolés publiquement condamnés".


Celle-là, tous les emmerdeurs qui veulent continuer à emmerder tranquille nous la sortent...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Déjà, moi j'ai une tendance à préférer l'anglais des chanteurs de hard rock teutons pour les mêmes raisons...



Et moi j'aimais bien celui de Yasser Arafat


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2013)

Une actualité qui en surprendra plus d'un.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité qui en surprendra plus d'un.



Chez nous les juges sont élus. Reste que souvent les jugements donnés ne sont pas le reflet de nos convictions, mais bien en rapport avec la leur et celle des juges d'instruction, enquêteurs qui souvent on un besoin pressant de classer une affaire embarrassante, instruction (affaire Légeret) bâclée ou arrangée. 



> Tiens, et si on les élisait, nos juges ? Ils seraient bien obligés de nous écouter !



Tiré du lien mis en évidence. L'émission "Faites entrer l'accusé" sur F2 va traiter de ce cas


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2013)

Élire les juges ? :afraid: Quand on voit déjà l'incompétence des politiciens, c'est pas ça qui permettrait de restaurer la confiance dans notre système judiciaire 

Nan, pour les juges, je préfère qu'on continue à recourir à des gens qui ont appris leur métier, le professionnalisme n'est pas la panacée absolue en la matière, mais des juges amateurs &#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2013)

Et on voit bien ce qui se passe aux USA où les juges sont élus, leurs décisions vont souvent dans le sens de l'opinion publique pour assurer leur réélection.


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité qui en surprendra plus d'un.



Hein de quoi ? Y a quoi de surprenant dans un billet tout pourri de Robert Connard ?


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2013)

Ah ben tiens, c'est exactement ce qu'il s'est passé avec les sénateurs pour le vote sur les armes à feu. Quatre démocrates ont voté contre car il y a des élections bientôt&#8230;


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Hein de quoi ? Y a quoi de surprenant dans un billet tout pourri de Robert Connard ?



amusant 

il se trouve que j'ai eu une conversation avec cette personne, il y a une dizaine de jours: nous étions d'accord sur un point  (parmi d'autres): l'humour ne fait pas partie des qualités dominantes de la gauche française (sauf pour se taper dessus entre eux)!


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> amusant
> 
> il se trouve que j'ai eu une conversation avec cette personne, il y a une dizaine de jours: nous étions d'accord sur un point  (parmi d'autres): l'humour ne fait pas partie des qualités dominantes de la gauche française (sauf pour se taper dessus entre eux)!



Ah bon ? Je croyais que c'était la droite moi :hein:
On en parlait il y a peu d'ailleurs des humoristes de droite d'ailleurs...
Ce type me fait pas rire, depuis longtemps.


Transition par faite exprès mais fait pas bon vivre dans le vieux Lyon en ce moment quand tu es gauchiste, Maghrébin ou tout simplement républicain : Néofascistes. Comment ils veulent imposer leur loi dans le vieux Lyon


----------



## Berthold (21 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Transition par faite exprès mais fait pas bon vivre dans le vieux Lyon en ce moment quand tu es gauchiste, Maghrébin ou tout simplement républicain : Néofascistes. Comment ils veulent imposer leur loi dans le vieux Lyon


Ça fait pas rire. :hosto: :afraid: :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Avril 2013)

*L'échec de la main invisible du marché du carbone*

Mauvaise nouvelle pour la planète, mais aussi pour l'idéologie du marché.

Ce n'est pas le seul domaine où la main invisible du marché se débrouille comme un pied


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le seul domaine où la main invisible du marché se débrouille comme un pied&#8230;



Oh ! Tu sais, lorsqu'une main invisible se débrouille comme un pied, elle aura beau jouer des coudes à la force du poignet, ça finira par la mettre à genoux, et alors, elle aura beau onduler des hanches, elle ne trouvera pas d'épaule compatissante sur laquelle se reposer ! 

:rateau:


----------



## ergu (22 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le seul domaine où la main invisible du marché se débrouille comme un pied



Ouais, mais il en va du marché comme des Fab'Four - on se focalise sur la main invisible parce que c'est la plus sexy et on oublie la main élastique qui fouette le travailleur de loin, la main de pierre qui lui pète la gueule et la main-torche prête à tout brûler derrière elle plutôt que de lâcher le morceau.

Dans les deux cas, une histoire de richards.


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2013)

1) Les zétazunis sont formidables

2) Preuve que le ridicule ne tue pas : on est maintenant dans un rapport de 1 à 6 !


----------



## ergu (22 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> 2) Preuve que le ridicule ne tue pas : on est maintenant dans un rapport de 1 à 6 !



Avoir des rapports à 1, comme avoir des rapports à 6 est mal, décadent et interlope - tous ces gens brûleront en Enfer !
Ah non, merde...


----------



## ru666 (22 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! Tu sais, lorsqu'une main invisible se débrouille comme un pied, elle aura beau jouer des coudes à la force du poignet, ça finira par la mettre à genoux, et alors, elle aura beau onduler des hanches, elle ne trouvera pas d'épaule compatissante sur laquelle se reposer !
> 
> :rateau:



Tu risques d'en avoir plein le dos


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2013)

*Ce qui vous reste à faire...*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Ce qui vous reste à faire...*



Ventilation garantie


----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2013)

tee shirt Nike Boston Massacre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> tee shirt Nike Boston Massacre



« [] après l'attentat lors du marathon de Boston, certains coureurs s'étaient empressés de revendre aux enchères leur médaille ou dossard de course, surfant mercantilement sur l'émotion suscitée par l'évènement. »

Faut-il vraiment s'en étonner ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Faut-il vraiment s'en étonner ?



oui je m'en étonne. Si je pouvais faire une course comme ça je garderais précieusement ma médaille et mon dossard.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui je m'en étonne. Si je pouvais faire une course comme ça je garderais précieusement ma médaille et mon dossard.



Tu fais partie des gens  il en existe quand même pas mal  qui ont d'autres valeurs que l'argent, voilà tout.


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> 2) Preuve que le ridicule ne tue pas : on est maintenant dans un rapport de 1 à 6 !



J'ai cru qu'ils brandissaient une bible 
mais en faite non, c'est le code civile :rose:

J'imagine bien la réaction de Christine B. si son enfant (en a t-elle ? ) lui disait qu'il/elle était homo. Aurait elle le courage de faire comme ce sénateur Républicain (qui a changé d'avis sur la question)&#8230;


----------



## Madalvée (22 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Ce qui vous reste à faire...*



"Fertilité : porter un kilt, c'est bon pour le sperme"

J'men fous un peu, c'est pas moi qui l'avale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2013)

*OGM : suicide " collectif " de 1500 fermiers indiens*

Merci Monsanto !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *OGM : suicide " collectif " de 1500 fermiers indiens*
> 
> Merci Monsanto !



La goutte d'eau &#8230; Dans la mer des 150 000 qui se sont suicidés pour les mêmes raisons depuis 10 ans, goutte qui ne fera, hélas, certainement pas déborder le vase, la vie de 150 000 fermiers indiens (plus la misère de leurs familles) ne valant certes pas que les actionnaires de Monsanto doivent se serrer la ceinture en perdant un ou deux cents de dividende par action. C'est beau, tiens, le libéralisme décomplexé !


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est beau, tiens, le libéralisme décomplexé !



... et assumé!!

Quand on voit le FMI nous dire que des erreurs de calcul n'entraînent aucune conséquence ; on croit rêver


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Quand on voit le FMI nous dire que des erreurs de calcul n'entraînent aucune conséquence ; on croit rêver



Un vrai travail d'experts, vu, contrôlé et approuvé _par des gens élus_ :love:



> ... et assumé!!


 mais par qui donc


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un vrai travail d'experts, vu, contrôlé et approuvé _par des gens élus_ :love:



 Les gens du FMI ne sont pas des élus de la nation (d'ailleurs laquelle?) mais des "techniciens" désignés par les pays membres. Quand on voit leurs compétences aujourd'hui cela fait peur :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Les gens du FMI ne sont pas des élus de la nation (d'ailleurs laquelle?) *mais des "techniciens" désignés par les pays membres.* Quand on voit leurs compétences aujourd'hui cela fait peur :mouais:



Là je parlais bien des gens qui contrôlent 





> Un vrai travail d'experts, vu, contrôlé et approuvé par des gens élus


 désignés = élus en fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

En fait, il y a longtemps que tous les dirigeants mondiaux savent que "reconnaître ses erreurs" n'implique absolument pas (pour eux, of course, pour nous, c'est autre chose) d'en tenir compte en changeant de politique. Pour eux, il vaut mieux toujours aller de l'avant dans la voie qu'ils se sont tracé, même devant l'abîme, toujours de l'avant !


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Tout cela me rappelle ce titre de livre "l'Europe va droit dans le mur, elle klaxonne ... et elle accélère" 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, il y a longtemps que tous les dirigeants mondiaux savent que "reconnaître ses erreurs" n'implique absolument pas (pour eux, of course, pour nous, c'est autre chose) d'en tenir compte en changeant de politique. Pour eux, il vaut mieux toujours aller de l'avant dans la voie qu'ils se sont tracé, même devant l'abîme, toujours de l'avant !



Quant à s'excuser, un minimum, de leurs erreurs ...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2013)

Mr. Bean a encore mis les pieds dans le plat


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mr. Bean a encore mis les pieds dans le plat



Hypocrisie quand tu nous tient!!


----------



## Galekal (23 Avril 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mr. Bean a encore mis les pieds dans le plat



C'est bien du british, cela. 
On laisse passer des politiques ultralibérales qui légitiment l'usure et l'exploitation sans vergogne et l'on crie au scandale lorsqu'un humoriste s'accorde quelques libertés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> On laisse passer des politiques ultralibérales qui légitiment l'usure et l'exploitation sans vergogne et l'on crie au scandale lorsqu'un humoriste s'accorde quelques libertés.



Ben, c'est pas nouveau, ça, le "libéralisme", sur le principe, c'est la garantie que la liberté des riches de porter atteinte à celle des pauvres sera maintenue !


----------



## Galekal (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est pas nouveau, ça, le "libéralisme", sur le principe, c'est la garantie que la liberté des riches de porter atteinte à celle des pauvres sera maintenue !



Ce n'est ni plus ni moins que cela, en effet. Quant à ceux qui font la leçon sur le respect de la religion en oubliant la pauvreté du Christ, ce sont effectivement des clowns qui méritent d'être parodiés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

Le problème, avec les religions, c'est que leurs adeptes perdent tous de vue qu'elles ne sont sacrées que pour eux, et ils se comportent (pour la plupart, il y a des exceptions &#8230; Trop rares) comme si leur religion devait être sacrée pour l'univers entier &#8230; Rien de nouveau non plus la dessus ! :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2013)

*Les socialistes ont supprimé l'obligation de transmission des Programmes de stabilité au Parlement*

Il s'agit des programmes de stabilité par lesquels chaque pays de la zone euro transmet  les grandes lignes de sa politique budgétaire à la Commission européenne, en vue d'informer cette dernière de sa volonté de se conformer aux critères de stabilité européens (déficit budgétaire, dette publique). En résumé, ce document qui engage la politique budgétaire de la France  et donc sa fiscalité  sur le long terme, dont le Conseil d'État a déjà fait savoir qu'il demeurait un acte du seul Gouvernement, n'est non seulement ni contestable, ni discutable, ni amendable par le Parlement, mais encore celui-ci ne peut-il compter que sur la bonne volonté du Gouvernement pour en obtenir communication.

Pendant ce temps-là, l'attention du public reste focalisée sur les polémiques qui entourent le mariage pour tous


----------



## Galekal (23 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les socialistes ont supprimé l'obligation de transmission des Programmes de stabilité au Parlement*
> 
> Il s'agit des programmes de stabilité par lesquels chaque pays de la zone euro transmet  les grandes lignes de sa politique budgétaire à la Commission européenne, en vue d'informer cette dernière de sa volonté de se conformer aux critères de stabilité européens (déficit budgétaire, dette publique). En résumé, ce document qui engage la politique budgétaire de la France  et donc sa fiscalité  sur le long terme, dont le Conseil d'État a déjà fait savoir qu'il demeurait un acte du seul Gouvernement, n'est non seulement ni contestable, ni discutable, ni amendable par le Parlement, mais encore celui-ci ne peut-il compter que sur la bonne volonté du Gouvernement pour en obtenir communication.
> 
> Pendant ce temps-là, l'attention du public reste focalisée sur les polémiques qui entourent le mariage pour tous



Et voilà. Rigueur monétariste et perspective de dislocation de l'Etat providence. Il était certainement urgent de se prendre la tête sur des questions secondaires pour dissimuler cela.


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Et voilà. Rigueur monétariste et perspective de dislocation de l'Etat providence. Il était certainement urgent de se prendre la tête sur des questions secondaires pour dissimuler cela.



_On peut mentir à certains tout le temps, on peut parfois mentir à tout le monde mais on ne peut pas mentir tout le temps à tout le monde (Abraham Lincoln)._


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il était certainement urgent de se prendre la tête sur des questions secondaires pour dissimuler cela.


Si on pense à la même chose, et à en croire certains que je ne nommerai pas mais suivez mon regard, c'est pas si secondaire que ça : remise en cause des fondements de la société, assassinat d'enfants non nés, risque de guerre civile, prélude à la légalisation de la zoophilie et de la polygamie,  et j'en passe !


----------



## Galekal (23 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Si on pense à la même chose, et à en croire certains que je ne nommerai pas mais suivez mon regard, c'est pas si secondaire que ça : remise en cause des fondements de la société, assassinat d'enfants non nés, risque de guerre civile, prélude à la légalisation de la zoophilie et de la polygamie,  et j'en passe !



Il ne faut pas s'étonner si les gens réagissent par des délires a des choses qui sont elles même déconnantes. 

Une campagne basée sur le thème général de l'acceptation de la différence et sur le projet d'une économie plus juste et redistributive, cela tiendrait la route et serait plus propice au "vivre ensemble"


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

galekal a dit:


> une campagne basée sur le thème général de l'acceptation de la différence et sur le projet d'une économie plus juste et redistributive, cela tiendrait la route et serait plus propice au "vivre ensemble"



_*au secours un utopiste!!! Au bucher vite!!!!!*
_​


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2013)

Mouhahaha©


> Mariage homo : Guaino vote pour (par erreur)
> Le député UMP, virulent opposant à la loi, a fait savoir qu'il s'était "trompé de bouton", mais sa voix sera tout de même comptabilisée.


----------



## Madalvée (23 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouhahaha©



Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai voté Chirac.


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai voté Chirac.



A l'insu de ton plein gré ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Qui sème le vent récolte la tempête : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/attentat...e-l-ambassade-de-france-a-tripoli_309395.html

Heureusement que Guaino est là pour nous faire rire (un peu).


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2013)

Je pensais qu'il y avait un meutre dans la rue&#8230; en fait non, le Bayern a marqué&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2013)

Il y a bien mieux que *le mur du c*n*...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2013)

*Saint-Malo : un voleur exhibitionniste sème la panique
*

Tout ça pour quelques champignons Petite nature, va !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouhahaha©





> sa voix sera tout de même comptabilisée.



'tain, elle devrait même compter double !


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouhahaha©



Un beau coming out.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouhahaha©



Ouais... ça veut diriger un pays et c'est même pas capable d'appuyer sur un bouton...:mouais:


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ouais... ça veut diriger un pays et c'est même pas capable d'appuyer sur un bouton...:mouais:



Pour certains boutons vaudrait mieux pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2013)

Quand on voit Boutin, Y a pas grand monde qui a du lui appuyer sur le bouton...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2013)

Chérie c'est quoi ce gosse au congel ?


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *L'échec de la main invisible du marché du carbone*
> 
> Mauvaise nouvelle pour la planète, mais aussi pour l'idéologie du marché.
> 
> Ce n'est pas le seul domaine où la main invisible du marché se débrouille comme un pied



La main invisible, elle a deux mains gauches. On attend quoi pour lui foutre notre pied au cul ?


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand on voit Boutin, Y a pas grand monde qui a du lui appuyer sur le bouton...



Ou alors à rebrousse-poils


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> La main invisible, elle a deux mains gauches. On attend quoi pour lui foutre notre pied au cul ?



*il y a "verts" et "verts"...* 

y'en a de plus rouges que d'autres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il y a "verts" et "verts"...*
> 
> y'en a de plus rouges que d'autres...



Et alors ? Jusque là, ça ne t'avait jamais choqué, un p'tit vert de rouge &#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mr. Bean a encore mis les pieds dans le plat



Ceux-là aussi je les trouve de plus en plus décomplexés. Il faut dire qu'on a trop accordé aux religions ces dernières années. Du coup, elles ne se sentent plus...


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et alors ? Jusque là, ça ne t'avait jamais choqué, un p'tit vert de rouge



*question de poing de vue...* :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2013)

Je l'ai dit, et je le redit : la peur d'offenser devient prégnante chez les élèves.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il y a "verts" et "verts"...*
> 
> y'en a de plus rouges que d'autres...



Pour vouloir être "vert" sans être "rouge" faut être sérieusement utopiste !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------

... dans le sens vulgaire du terme...
J'aurais dû dire "rêveur".

Parce que l'utopie n'est pas de l'irréalisme comme certains le croient.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *question de poing de vue...* :rateau:


T'étais tombé sur une Frigide, Pascal ?!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------

Notez la majuscule, hein ? Sinon, ça devient un blague de beauf. 
Et tout le monde sait que je ne suis pas un beauf


----------



## ergu (24 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> je ne suis pas un beauf



Ceux qui font monter la sauce pour tenir le crachoir médiatique sont des beaufs mode.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *question de poing de vue...* :rateau:



'tain, on croyait que tu avais touché le fond depuis longtemps, mais non, voilà que tu essaie encore de gratter quelques mm supplémentaires ! 

Il n'y a aucune histoire de "poing", là dedans, c'est juste une illustration du bien fondé de la sagesse populaire qui invite à bien regarder où on met les pieds en marchant ! :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Avril 2013)

*
POUR LES NULS  Les internautes américains confondent Tchétchénie et République tchèque*


Espérons qu'ils attendront de se renseigner un peu avant d'envoyer les B-52.


----------



## Madalvée (24 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *
> POUR LES NULS  Les internautes américains confondent Tchétchénie et République tchèque*
> 
> 
> Espérons qu'ils attendront de se renseigner un peu avant d'envoyer les B-52.



Poutine dirait que d'abord on ne dit pas Tchétchènes, mais Rurusses.


----------



## dumas75 (24 Avril 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand on voit Boutin, Y a pas grand monde qui a du lui appuyer sur le bouton...



Mais la Barjote  doit lui sucer... 
(il faut censurer)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2013)

En Islande, une application pour prévenir l'inceste involontaire


----------



## dumas75 (24 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En Islande, une application pour prévenir l'inceste involontaire


Et dans le cas de mariage gay il n'y a pas d'inceste. Oui? non?


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En Islande, une application pour prévenir l'inceste involontaire



Lisez les commentaires, on y parle encore de Boutin


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Lisez les commentaires, on y parle encore de Boutin



Je préfère celui-la, pour la réponse qui y est donnée  :


> lol...de toutes facon si on croit vraiment que Adam et Eve etaient les premiers sur la Terre, je pense que c'est mort pour la diversité genetique...Abel et Cain ayant probablement couchés avec leur mere au passage (apres tout y avait pas de loi contre...) et ainsi de suite...
> Ce qui est sur c'est que Eve a pris cher...ou alors on croit au Big Bang...
> 
> Réponse :
> Donc l'histoire de l'humanité se trouve entre Big Bang et Gang Bang.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2013)

Sacrilège !!!!
Tu seras lapidé avec des miettes de thon jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive, pour avoir osé répéter de telles abominations!!!


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2013)

La machine à café boot en moins de 25 minutes ..


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

25 minutes ! Murde alors, moi qui peste sur mon iMac qui met 52 secondes à démarrer...


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

L'ordinateur pourra crier cette mélopée : "Omar m'a tué"!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2013)

Avec de telles bécanes, rien d'étonnant


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avec de telles bécanes, rien d'étonnant




ben j'espère pour eux que c'est une simple photo d'illustration ! d'ailleurs pourquoi en informatique les photos d'illustration nous montrent toujours des machines qui ont 10 ans voir largement plus.


----------



## Galekal (25 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avec de telles bécanes, rien d'étonnant



Sans oublier que la maintenance de ces engins ne doit pas être une mince affaire. Pour trouver de la pièce détachée adaptée a des bécanes du début des années 90, ce doit être le parcours du combattant. Bref, l'opération doit coûter la peau des yeuks alors qu'il serait sans doute moins onéreux de renouveler le parc informatique ET de conserver l'avantage acquis de la pause café.


----------



## wip (25 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Sans oublier que la maintenance de ces engins ne doit pas être une mince affaire. Pour trouver de la pièce détachée adaptée a des bécanes du début des années 90, ce doit être le parcours du combattant. Bref, l'opération doit coûter la peau des yeuks alors qu'il serait sans doute moins onéreux de renouveler le parc informatique ET de conserver l'avantage acquis de la pause café.


Le souci sera surtout de récupérer et de transférer les Bases de données sans rien perdre (et de vérifier que tout est ok) ... C'est là que ca va couter cher  Et plus ils vont attendre pour le faire, plus ça sera difficile.


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avec de telles bécanes, rien d'étonnant





wip a dit:


> Le souci sera surtout de récupérer et de transférer les Bases de données sans rien perdre (et de vérifier que tout est ok) ... C'est là que ca va couter cher  Et plus ils vont attendre pour le faire, plus ça sera difficile.


Effectivement, mais _"l'exécutif a investi en six ans 220 millions d'euros dans l'informatique"_, pour en arriver là.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement, mais _"l'exécutif a investi en six ans 220 millions d'euros dans l'informatique"_, pour en arriver là.




30.000 postes à 1000 Euros, on est loin des 220 millions !


----------



## Galekal (25 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement, mais _"l'exécutif a investi en six ans 220 millions d'euros dans l'informatique"_, pour en arriver là.



Le problème, aussi, c'est qu'il y aura sûrement eu des informaticiens compétents qui auront remarqué l'anomalie, mais il est parfois urgent de se taire ou de fuir incessamment pour éviter les problèmes car nul ne saurait être tenu a un héroïsme suicidaire.


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> 30.000 postes à 1000 Euros, on est loin des 220 millions !



 T'as oublié les câbles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2013)

*James McCormick, vendeur de faux détecteurs de bombes à l'Irak*

_À lintérieur de cet engin prétendument conçu, daprès James McCormick, dans des laboratoires ultrasecrets en Roumanie, des fils ne sont reliés à rien et des capteurs manquent. À lorigine, le Britannique sétait contenté dacheter pour une bouchée de pains des détecteurs de balles de golf quil a rebaptisé ADE et vendu pour des milliers de livres sterling.​_


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> La machine à café boot en moins de 25 minutes ..





> Et dire que la Ville projette de devenir une «capitale numérique» de renommée mondiale&#8230;



Ben avec ça, elle risque effectivement de le devenir, peut-être pas comme elle l'escomptait, mais elle risque de le devenir !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il y a bien mieux que *le mur du c*n*...



*y'a des volontaires ?* 

(vous noterez que j'ai sélectionné un média "politiquement correct")


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2013)

Au début tu rigoles, et puis en regardant bien les images et les explications, tu te dis "ah ouai effectivement". Reste à savoir qui et dans quel but ? C'était pas assez grave comme ça ? Il fallait rajouter des images chocs ?
A Boston, le double amputé est un acteur: La preuve par l'image


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2013)

Théorie du complot, le retour de la revanche. Ca faisait longtemps.
Je propose l'ouverture d'un sujet au comptoir.



PS : Quand on me dit 'partagez avec toutes vos connaissances', par principe c'est 1) Méfiance, 2) Niet.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Théorie du complot, le retour de la revanche. Ca faisait longtemps.
> Je propose l'ouverture d'un sujet au comptoir.
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, moi c'est Niet because Méfiance, marrant non ?


----------



## ergu (25 Avril 2013)

En gros, vous êtes l'interniet 2.0


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> PS : Quand on me dit 'partagez avec toutes vos connaissances



C'est vrai mais j'ai pas pu m'empêcher, c'était plus fort que moi, j'aime tellement les complots !


----------



## legritch (25 Avril 2013)

Je parie que c'est un coup des nazis juifs gays totalitaires socialistes du NWO du gouvernement (via Samuel Laurent).


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> La machine à café boot en moins de 25 minutes ..



Ca me rappelle les premiers ordi en salle des profs !
Les ordinateurs sous Winchose 98 qui étaient rebootés systématiquement en sautant le scandisk (tous les ordinateurs restés allumés la veille étant éteints sauvagement par l'intendant). Au bout de deux mois, c'était joli.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




ergu a dit:


> En gros, vous êtes l'interniet 2.0



Pour le 2.0, de toute façon, moi c'est Interniet...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h31 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Je parie que c'est un coup des nazis juifs gays totalitaires socialistes du NWO du gouvernement (via Samuel Laurent).



C'est un vrai ?!?


----------



## ergu (25 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca me rappelle les premiers ordi en salle des profs !
> Les ordinateurs sous Winchose 98



Ah ?
Et moi qui croyait que vous étiez resté sous MO5, dans l'enseignement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2013)

On a commencé avec Windows 1.0 et DOS - la version 2 a gommé les bugs de la 1
Certaines applications démarraient avec un batch ... RapidFile (un intégré) par exemple ... sans l'aide de Windows

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_1.0


----------



## legritch (25 Avril 2013)

Qui veut un hamburger?


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2013)

Bu et rebu :sleep:


----------



## legritch (25 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bu et rebu :sleep:



:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Qui veut un hamburger?



Le gars de Supersize Me faisait l'inverse, si je me rappelle bien. Il faisait des cultures de moisissure avec ses hamburgers en comparant leur putréfaction. 

Comme quoi, les hamburgers, quand ça pourrit, on gueule, et quand ça ne pourrit pas, on gueule aussi...


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le gars de Supersize Me faisait l'inverse, si je me rappelle bien. Il faisait des cultures de moisissure avec ses hamburgers en comparant leur putréfaction.





Je crois surtout qu'il les mangeait. Le but du film est d'ailleurs l'obésité à travers les fast-food, pas de la recherche sur les microbes vivant dedans !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2013)

LA SOCIÉTÉ CHINOISE DE CENSURE SUR INTERNET (ANQUAN LIANMENG) RECRUTE : VOTRE JOB: REGARDER DU PORNO SUR INTERNET

«Poste: Contrôleur de lidentification pornographique

Lieu: Pékin

Salaire: 200.000 yuans (soit près de 25.000 euros) par an

Description: Détermination rapide des sites pour adulte»​


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2013)

non c'est dans les bonus, tu vois la dégradation (sauf pour les frites) ,


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je crois surtout qu'il les mangeait. Le but du film est d'ailleurs l'obésité à travers les fast-food, pas de la recherche sur les microbes vivant dedans !



Je crois que tu ne te rappelles pas le passage sur son petit "musée" personnel...
Ah OK ! Les bonus !!!


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> non c'est dans les bonus, tu vois la dégradation (sauf pour les frites) ,





Le docteur a dit:


> Je crois que tu ne te rappelles pas le passage sur son petit "musée" personnel...
> Ah OK ! Les bonus !!!



Ah ben non, je suis allé le voir au ciné, donc pas de bonus 

Mais y'a YouTube, et ça fonctionne ici 

[youtube]8uHxRwQqWFo[/youtube]

Et les commentaires&#8230; :love: :rose:


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> non c'est dans les bonus, tu vois la dégradation (sauf pour les frites) ,



En tout cas, dans les expériences menées avec des hamburgers, c'est le pain qui ne moisissait jamais et c'était en fait le seul truc suspect car quand tu en achètes au supermarché, 1 semaine après la date de péremption, tu vois déjà des moisissures.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je crois surtout qu'il les mangeait. Le but du film est d'ailleurs l'obésité à travers les fast-food, pas de la recherche sur les microbes vivant dedans !



Ce qui était complètement con d'ailleurs car tu manges un kebab frites mayo tous à tous les repas avec 1 litre de coca et tu obtiens le même résultat. J'ai pas regardé le film tellement ça avait l'air idiot.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah ben non, je suis allé le voir au ciné, donc pas de bonus
> 
> Mais y'a YouTube, et ça fonctionne ici
> 
> Et les commentaires :love: :rose:



Elle est quand même très nulle cette expérience, même pour un non scientifique que je suis.


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ce qui était complètement con d'ailleurs car tu manges un kebab frites mayo tous à tous les repas avec 1 litre de coca et tu obtiens le même résultat. J'ai pas regardé le film tellement ça avait l'air idiot.



C'est un autre type de fast-food  

Bon, c'est pas tout, mais mon Taleggio était super bon :love:
Et mes Vasa avec de la confiture Autrichienne aussi 

En fait, j'allais faire mes courses en regardant les vidéos, et ça m'a donné faim :rose: (quand ils sont en états hein )


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2013)

Oui, OK! c'est con, et surtout faut être prêt à faire subir ça à son corps. Mais ça donne une bonne idée de ce que c'est que la malbouffe et la junkfood, et ça montre bien par où ça attaque : gras/sucre/caféine.
Personnellement je me suis fait démolir il y a quelques années et je me demande toujours combien d'années de vie en moins ça m'aura coûté. On fait parfois aussi des expériences sans le vouloir. Là, personne ne pourra dire que ça vient d'autre part que de ce qu'il a avalé.


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Personnellement je me suis fait démolir il y a *quelques années* et je me demande toujours combien d'années de vie en moins ça m'aura coûté.



Tout comme le film 
Tu es donc moustachu


----------



## Le docteur (26 Avril 2013)

J'ai pas compris pour la moustache ???


----------



## Galekal (26 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, OK! c'est con, et surtout faut être prêt à faire subir ça à son corps. Mais ça donne une bonne idée de ce que c'est que la malbouffe et la junkfood, et ça montre bien par où ça attaque : gras/sucre/caféine.
> Personnellement je me suis fait démolir il y a quelques années et je me demande toujours combien d'années de vie en moins ça m'aura coûté. On fait parfois aussi des expériences sans le vouloir. Là, personne ne pourra dire que ça vient d'autre part que de ce qu'il a avalé.



Cela ne se compte pas nécessairement en années de vie en moins. On peut très bien s'en tirer après avoir connu quelques années de malbouffe, et même, boisson, tabac, etc. Avec un rééquilibrage de l'alimentation et au moins un sport régulier, voire intensif, le corps se répare plutôt bien. Les gens se démotivent parfois justement en se disant qu'ils ont perdu x années, et que cela n'en vaut plus la peine, mais cette crainte est a mon avis  assez peu justifiée.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Cela ne se compte pas nécessairement en années de vie en moins. On peut très bien s'en tirer après avoir connu quelques années de malbouffe, et même, boisson, tabac, etc. Avec un rééquilibrage de l'alimentation et au moins un sport régulier, voire intensif, le corps se répare plutôt bien. Les gens se démotivent parfois justement en se disant qu'ils ont perdu x années, et que cela n'en vaut plus la peine, mais cette crainte est a mon avis  assez peu justifiée.



Surtout que tu peux aussi crever avant un fumeur/buveur/malbouffeur en ayant : 
- Jamais bu 
- Jamais fumer 
- Jamais mal mangé
- En étant sportif


----------



## Galekal (26 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Surtout que tu peux aussi crever avant un fumeur/buveur/malbouffeur en ayant :
> - Jamais bu
> - Jamais fumer
> - Jamais mal mangé
> - En étant sportif



Disons que dans le cas où toutes les conditions mentionnées seraient réunies et que le sport retenu serait l'alpinisme, il faudrait alors accepter une part de risque incompressible.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2013)

Zut, je suis allé au McDo hier soir....


une café avec Tim ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> une café avec Tim ?



Avant hier (mercredi) déjà &#8230; 

Sinon, "café", c'est un nom masculin !   


Sinon, quand on vous dit qu'iOS est plus cool qu'Androïd &#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (26 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Zut, je suis allé au McDo hier soir....
> 
> 
> une café avec Tim ?



Bon! Vu que c'est dans son bureau, il offre le café, tout de même. J'espère que c'est un homme de goût et que c'est un grand cru.


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2013)

Un papa génial et très doué en plus ! 

Depuis 5 ans, il dessine chaque jour sur les sandwichs de ses enfants


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2013)

je voulais aller en vacances là-bas: *ils ne me laisseront jamais entrer !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> je voulais aller en vacances là-bas: *ils ne me laisseront jamais entrer !*



Il y a longtemps, que tu ne t'es pas regardé dans une glace ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2013)

Déclaration de patrimoine
*Le ministre Michel Sapin estime une ferme de 433 ha dans l'Indre à 590.000 *

Je sais, c'est laid. Voilà que je fais mon TimeCapsule  :rose:

J'me rattraperai, promis !  :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je sais, c'est laid. Voilà que je fais mon TimeCapsule  :rose:
> 
> J'me rattraperai, promis !  :rateau:



Rien n'égale l'original ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h58 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a longtemps, que tu ne t'es pas regardé dans une glace ?



Dis-moi: as-tu envie que je remette le lien où on peut admirer le résultat pour ce qui te concerne


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dis-moi: as-tu envie que je remette le lien où on peut admirer le résultat pour ce qui te concerne



Mets le tant que tu veux (je te rappelle que si tu l'as, c'est parce que moi, je l'ai posté initialement), moi, l'avantage, c'est que d'ici 3-4 semaines, je retrouve mon faciès de jeune premier, c'est pas "permanent" !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'est que d'ici 3-4 semaines, je retrouve mon faciès de jeune premier, c'est pas "permanent" !



Tiens donc, tu ferais partie de ceux qui rajeunissent avec l'âge ... t'as une recette pour ça ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2013)

Pôle emploi lui propose d'échelonner sa dette sur... plus de 20.000 ans !


----------



## Galekal (26 Avril 2013)

L'inspecteur Derrick aurait fait ses classes dans la Waffen SS

Enfin, l'acteur Horst Tappert incarnant le célèbre inspecteur

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2013/04/26/l-inspecteur-derrick-a-servi-dans-la-waffen-ss_899291

Ceci dit, il y en a sans doute plus d'un qui se sont recyclés dans des carrières diverses et variées et ne se sont pas fait gauler de leur vivant.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

Airplane Debris Found Near World Trade Center Site


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Airplane Debris Found Near World Trade Center Site



Les théoriciens du complot vont juger cette trouvaille bizarre. Lorsqu'on ne trouve rien, ils trouvent ça bizarre aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Lorsqu'on ne trouve rien, ils trouvent ça bizarre aussi d'ailleurs.



Ben  Quand on ne trouve rien, c'est pas la preuve qu'il y a bien quelque chose ? 

:rateau:


----------



## patlek (27 Avril 2013)

Et quand on trouve quelque chose, çà ne signifie pas qu' il y ait rien.


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2013)

C'est d'autant plus vrai que _trois fois rien, c'est déjà quelque chose (R. Devos)_


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Quand on ne trouve rien, c'est pas la preuve qu'il y a bien quelque chose ?
> 
> :rateau:



... et qu'en plus c'était bien caché. C'est donc bien un complot.

Ce qui me fascine, chez mes élèves de techno (plus représentatifs de la moyenne de la population que des classes de TS), c'est leur intérêt presque systématique pour les théories du complot. Ce n'est même pas de l'intérêt : ils sont convaincus pour une très grande part d'entre eux que les Illuminati et consorts dominent le monde (je ne vous parle même pas du complot juif, il y aurait beaucoup à dire sur la reprise sur les chapeaux de roues de cette croyance).

Ce qui me choque c'est : comment font-ils, eux qui se pensent capables de voir les dessous des cartes, pour ne même pas apercevoir la manipulation permanente dont ils sont sont les premières victimes très consentantes (désintérêt de la politique, consumérisme, ultralibéralisme comme unique horizon, idéologies bien-pensantes et neutralisantes adossées à des modes de pensée ultraviolents de la gestion de l'homme...)...
En même temps c'est abstraitement, que ça fascine, parce que concrètement, c'est tout simple : c'est la télé qui les abreuve des deux : du lointain comme du à leur pied, les détournant de ce qui est pourtant sous leur nez.


----------



## patlek (27 Avril 2013)

NJ' aurais du dire "pas rien" (pour etre logique.)


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2013)

C'est la crise.


----------



## legritch (27 Avril 2013)

Mur des cons et manipulation


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Mur des cons et manipulation



A mon avis, peut importe par qui et comment les images ont été révélées, elles ne seraient pas sorties si le _ mur des cons_  n'existait pas dans ce local du Syndicat de la magistrature.


----------



## JPTK (27 Avril 2013)

:sleep:


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> A mon avis, peut importe par qui et comment les images ont été révélées, elles ne seraient pas sorties si le _ mur des cons_  n'existait pas dans ce local du Syndicat de la magistrature.



Ah bah non c'est trop facile, si il faut des autorisations dans un lieu privé c'est pas pour décorer, vie privée, liberté d'expression .... C'est également valable pour le syndicat.

Bref mon seul regret c'est qu'il n'y ait pas eu le diner.


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bref mon seul regret c'est qu'il n'y ait pas eu le diner.


:sleep:
Je t'invite.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> C'est la crise.



Une preuve de plus que les très riches et le vulgaire savent se rejoindre dans le mauvais goût.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Mur des cons et manipulation



C'est quoi un "avocat apolitique" ? Un avocat de droite ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------




subsole a dit:


> A mon avis, peut importe par qui et comment les images ont été révélées, elles ne seraient pas sorties si le _ mur des cons_  n'existait pas dans ce local du Syndicat de la magistrature.



Oui, mais qu'est-ce que ça peut foutre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

Si je fais un jeu de fléchettes avec des gens que j'aime bien, on va me poursuivre ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> C'est la crise.



Cottin fait la même chose, et c'est du _made in france_ !


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Si je fais un jeu de fléchettes avec des gens que j'aime bien, on va me poursuivre ?



ça risque de piquer


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2013)

http://www.charliehebdo.fr/news/aid-el-Kebir-2012-l-horreur-661.html
J'aime bien Luce Lapin, mais elle m'énerve avec ses "sans étourdissement" de peur d'être taxé de racisme. Et encore, ça ne suffit même pas.

OK ! Les abattages non rituels sont déjà dégueulasses, mais est-ce une raison pour tolérer les égorgements ? Au contraire, les refuser nous obligerait en même temps à jeter un coup d'il sur ce qui se passe dans nos abattoirs "classiques".


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> [/COLOR]Si je fais un jeu de fléchettes avec des gens que j'aime bien, on va me poursuivre ?



Ça en dit long sur l'état d'esprit de certains magistrats.
Pour moi, _même_ un syndicat doit avoir une étique, et ne pas confondre ses murs avec ceux de chiottes privés ou non. D'ailleurs les syndicats n'ont plus rien à voir avec ce qu'ils étaient du temps ou ils servaient réellement à quelque chose, c. à d. à protéger une corporation/travailleurs et non à faire de la politique partisane dans le seul but de favoriser la bonne marche de leur petit bizness.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ça en dit long sur l'état d'esprit de certains magistrats.
> Pour moi, _même_ un syndicat doit avoir une étique, et ne pas confondre ses murs avec ceux de chiottes privés ou non. D'ailleurs les syndicats n'ont plus rien à voir avec ce qu'ils étaient du temps ou ils servaient réellement à quelque chose, c. à d. à protéger une corporation/travailleurs et non à faire de la politique partisane dans le seul but de favoriser la bonne marche de leur petit bizness.



Ben, d'un autre côté, vu que la majorité de ceux qui sont épinglés sur ce mur se considèrent eux même au dessus des lois


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, d'un autre côté, vu que la majorité de ceux qui sont épinglés sur ce mur se considèrent eux même au dessus des lois



Cépafo !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Ça en dit long sur l'état d'esprit de certains magistrats.
> Pour moi, _même_ un syndicat doit avoir une étique, et ne pas confondre ses murs avec ceux de chiottes privés ou non. D'ailleurs les syndicats n'ont plus rien à voir avec ce qu'ils étaient du temps ou ils servaient réellement à quelque chose, c. à d. à protéger une corporation/travailleurs et non à faire de la politique partisane dans le seul but de favoriser la bonne marche de leur petit bizness.



C'est vrai que les syndicats, c'est vraiment de l'étique en ce moment. Les nôtres ne protègent plus que ceux qui sont à leur tête.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2013)

:casse:

Hungary is no longer a democracy


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2013)

*Délestron, l'anti super-héros ivoirien qui coupe le courant*


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2013)

Et en plus, il n'y a pas de femme dans leurs équipes.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2013)

... pour des types qui passent leur temps à se grimper dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Jason Collins brise le tabou de l'homosexualité en NBA.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2013)

http://www.rts.ch/info/sciences-tec...eb-fete-ses-20-ans-d-ouverture-au-public.html


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2013)

.. Si tu ne veux pas payer d'impôts va au casino !


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jason Collins brise le tabou de l'homosexualité en NBA.



Je remarque que la plupart des coming out dans le sport viennent de sports individuels. Là c'est une exception. Ca me conforte dans ce que je pense des groupes.


----------



## Galekal (30 Avril 2013)

A peine passée l'affaire du champion Cahuzac, Guéant dribble et passe en tête dans le cadre d'un nouveau feuilleton politico-financier. 
http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...t-sur-un-compte-de-gueant_3168484_823448.html

Sans formuler de spéculations quant a l'origine effective des fonds, les justifications données au JT laissent songeur pour d'autres raisons, déclarant qu'il s'agit d'une pratique "tout a fait ordinaire" (sic) liée a la vente de deux tableaux. 

L'*ordinaire* en question se rapporte a la modique somme de *500000 euros*.

Il en est qui manifestement ne viennent pas du même monde. Des aliens ?



Et pendant ce temps, le bon peuple va se coltiner de l'austérité par le trou de balle s'il le faut.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jason Collins brise le tabou de l'homosexualité en NBA.



Well done guy ! :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Well done guy ! :style:



Tu as mis un "u" à la place du "a" ! :hein:


----------



## Galekal (30 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> .. Si tu ne veux pas payer d'impôts va au casino !



Plutôt bien logé, le pauvre gars non imposable. 
En matière de logement social, les progrès sont spectaculaires.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

L'Elysée vend une partie sa cave à vin pour renflouer les caisses de l'Etat. Il parait de Borlo est sur les rangs...


----------



## Galekal (30 Avril 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> L'Elysée vend une partie sa cave à vin pour renflouer les caisses de l'Etat. Il parait de Borlo est sur les rangs...



Si c'est le cas, la dégustation risque de s'éterniser.


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> L'Elysée vend une partie sa cave à vin pour renflouer les caisses de l'Etat. Il parait de Borlo est sur les rangs...


C'est la sortie de crise à coup sûr .. :rateau:


----------



## ru666 (30 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, la dégustation risque de s'éterniser.



Une goutte d'eau tout ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2013)

*Trois faucons naissent près de la tour Eiffel et sous l'oeil d'une caméra *

Une famille de faucons Excellente nouvelle. On a bien assez de vrais cons comme ça.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Avril 2013)

En plus le faucon pèlerin est un grand chasseur d'autres oiseaux Les pigeons vont serrer les fesses


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En plus le faucon pèlerin est un grand chasseur d'autres oiseaux Les pigeons vont serrer les fesses



 Joël 

:mouais: Cela dit, à 5 (2 parents plus les trois jeunes quand ils auront grandis), contre les quelques millions de pigeons de la capitale, sont pas près de faire classer le pigeon de Paris dans la catégorie "espèces menacées" !


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Trois faucons naissent près de la tour Eiffel et sous l'oeil d'une caméra *
> 
> Une famille de faucons&#8230; Excellente nouvelle. On a bien assez de vrais cons comme ça.



J'ai un peu cafouillé : confondu la photo du lémurien au yeux turquoise et celle du fils Fabius.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Quoi, un Foxconn près de la tour Eiffel...
Pour le vrai, c'est par-là.


----------



## JPTK (1 Mai 2013)

Je suis triste et abasourdi...
Exclu : le Père Fouras était en fait un comédien déguisé 

Les réactions sont aussi drôles que l'article. Les habitués du gorafi en rajoutent des tonnes, genre ils sont abasourdis, tristes, scandalisés, ils disent que de toute façon ils ne le sentaient pas ce type avec ses ongles crasseux... du coup y a des lecteurs naïfs qui passent et qui s'énervent d'autant plus devant la crédulité des gens, comment peut-on croire que ce n'était pas un comédien, dans quel monde vit-on ? Tout le monde le savait ! C'était évident !
C'est donc encore plus drôle car souvent derrière, les autres surenchérissent à nouveau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je suis triste et abasourdi...
> Exclu : le Père Fouras était en fait un comédien déguisé
> 
> Les réactions sont aussi drôles que l'article. Les habitués du gorafi en rajoutent des tonnes, genre ils sont abasourdis, tristes, scandalisés, ils disent que de toute façon ils ne le sentaient pas ce type avec ses ongles crasseux... du coup y a des lecteurs naïfs qui passent et qui s'énervent d'autant plus devant la crédulité des gens, comment peut-on croire que ce n'était pas un comédien, dans quel monde vit-on ? Tout le monde le savait ! C'était évident !
> C'est donc encore plus drôle car souvent derrière, les autres surenchérissent à nouveau.



Aïe aïe aïe  Quand ils vont apprendre que le Père Noël non plus n'existe pas  :afraid:


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

jptk a dit:


> je suis triste et abasourdi...
> exclu : Le père fouras était en fait un comédien déguisé
> 
> les réactions sont aussi drôles que l'article. Les habitués du gorafi en rajoutent des tonnes, genre ils sont abasourdis, tristes, scandalisés, ils disent que de toute façon ils ne le sentaient pas ce type avec ses ongles crasseux... Du coup y a des lecteurs naïfs qui passent et qui s'énervent d'autant plus devant la crédulité des gens, comment peut-on croire que ce n'était pas un comédien, dans quel monde vit-on ? Tout le monde le savait ! C'était évident !
> C'est donc encore plus drôle car souvent derrière, les autres surenchérissent à nouveau.





> si vous cherchez un site sérieux, the onion est dun autre niveau (il faut maitriser langlais certes)



:d :d :d


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aïe aïe aïe &#8230; Quand ils vont apprendre que le Père Noël non plus n'existe pas &#8230; :afraid:




C'est toi qui le dis !

C'est un sujet pour le comptoir ça !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2013)

Là, on est dans le "Ou pas&#8220; mais spectaculaire en tout cas

J'aurais pu poster dans "Parlons looping", mais il est raté, le looping


----------



## Galekal (1 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je suis triste et abasourdi...
> Exclu : le Père Fouras était en fait un comédien déguisé
> 
> Les réactions sont aussi drôles que l'article. Les habitués du gorafi en rajoutent des tonnes, genre ils sont abasourdis, tristes, scandalisés, ils disent que de toute façon ils ne le sentaient pas ce type avec ses ongles crasseux... du coup y a des lecteurs naïfs qui passent et qui s'énervent d'autant plus devant la crédulité des gens, comment peut-on croire que ce n'était pas un comédien, dans quel monde vit-on ? Tout le monde le savait ! C'était évident !
> C'est donc encore plus drôle car souvent derrière, les autres surenchérissent à nouveau.



Enfin un site divertissant qui raconte des conneries a la légère. 
Tiens, je verrais bien un nouvel article parodique :
"L'appart du fils Fabius payé en toiles surcotées de Guéant".
Succès garanti.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2013)

Ca y est, le jeunequinenveu, après nous avoir démontré ses connaissances en spychologie de la nentreprise (j'imagine que les Chinois aussi ont leurs costards cravates déclamant du shakespeare patronal "dans le texte" :  "il avait notoirement des problèmes personnels"), v'là qu'il nous fait même des critiques philosophiques...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------

à la 5e page, je reprends sa prose magnifique sur Nietzsche (grande bête à corne préférée de tous les mal comprenants incapables de saisir une pensée un peu nuancée).


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

Vietnam veteran presumed dead reportedly found in remote jungle 44 years later

En gros c'est Rescue Dawn pas rescued :rateau:

[youtube]UNm9Tzo5rvI[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca y est, le jeunequinenveu, après nous avoir démontré ses connaissances en spychologie de la nentreprise (j'imagine que les Chinois aussi ont leurs costards cravates déclamant du shakespeare patronal "dans le texte" :  "il avait notoirement des problèmes personnels"), v'là qu'il nous fait même des critiques philosophiques...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------
> 
> à la 5e page, je reprends sa prose magnifique sur Nietzsche (grande bête à corne préférée de tous les mal comprenants incapables de saisir une pensée un peu nuancée).


Il est pas très clair ton post quand même !
Après avoir cliqué j'ai d'abord cru que t'en avais après l'auteur de la news. J'l'ai donc lue sans trouver de lien avec Nietzsche. Pis j'ai cherché la 5e page de l'article. Et c'est là que j'ai vu que tu parlais des réactions. Du coup, j'suis pas sûr d'y voir un rapport avec l'actualité vu qu'la bêtise humaine est une constante de la vie


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2013)

C'est vrai. C'est pas super clair.
Et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas de l'actualité, la bêtise humaine. Quoiqu'on ait parfois le sentiment que certains de nos contemporains cherchent à battre couture les générations précédentes.
C'était un peu une private joke pour ceux qui avaient eu la joie de découvrir ces interventions et je ne voulais pas charger nommément leur auteur.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'était un peu une private joke pour ceux qui avaient eu la joie de découvrir ces interventions et je ne voulais pas charger nommément leur auteur.



Au contraire docteur, faut pas hésiter à isoler et identifier clairement le mal ! On n'vous apprend pas ça à la fac, hi hi hi


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas de l'actualité, la bêtise humaine. Quoiqu'on ait parfois le sentiment que certains de nos contemporains cherchent à battre couture les générations précédentes.


Chercher la bétise dans les réactions MacGé*, c'est un peu chercher la botte de foin à côté de l'aiguille 

*Dans tous les commentaires et réactions de tous les sites d'infos, d'ailleurs


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

et même sur legarofi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2013)

Et même sur les pentes de l'Everest, on la voit sévir, la bêtise :

*Les insultes pleuvent sur l'Everest, des alpinistes étrangers accusés*

C'est encore la faute de Nietzsche, probablement.     Mais comme disait Lichtenberg : « Un livre est un miroir : si un singe s'y regarde, ce n'est évidemment pas l'image d'un apôtre qui apparaît. »


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

Pourtant à chaque fois que je me regarde je suis :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2013)

Va plutôt faire du lobbying dans le forum des modos


----------



## Galekal (1 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Et même sur les pentes de l'Everest, on la voit sévir, la bêtise :
> 
> *Les insultes pleuvent sur l'Everest, des alpinistes étrangers accusés*
> 
> C'est encore la faute de Nietzsche, probablement.     Mais comme disait Lichtenberg : « Un livre est un miroir : si un singe s'y regarde, ce n'est évidemment pas l'image d'un apôtre qui apparaît. »



Le "dossier" Nietzsche est complexe. Il faut dire que sa soeur, Elisabeth Förster Nietzsche, porte une lourde responsabilité dans la lecture extrême droitière de l'oeuvre de Friedrich. Ceci dit, il devait connaître l'animal et aurait pu prévoir le coup. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai. C'est pas super clair.
> Et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas de l'actualité, la bêtise humaine. Quoiqu'on ait parfois le sentiment que certains de nos contemporains cherchent à battre couture les générations précédentes.
> C'était un peu une private joke pour ceux qui avaient eu la joie de découvrir ces interventions et je ne voulais pas charger nommément leur auteur.



Je suis également intervenu sur ce fil et saisis ton propos. 
Il est vrai par ailleurs que certaines interventions, quant a elles, laissent plus que perplexe.


----------



## loustic (1 Mai 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> ...lecture extrême droitière... connaître l'animal...



Certaines interventions laissent perplexe.


----------



## Galekal (1 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Certaines interventions laissent perplexe.



C'est pourtant un fait que la soeur de Nietzsche avait des options idéologiques bien arrêtées et aura tout fait pour tirer les écrits de son frère dans cette direction avec les conséquences que l'on connait quant a la récupération de la thématique du "surhomme". 
Que l'on apprécie ou non la création littéraire de Nietzsche, le fait est que celle ci n'avait vraisemblablement pas mérité le destin qui a été le sien par la suite. :afraid:


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Et même sur les pentes de l'Everest, on la voit sévir, la bêtise :
> 
> *Les insultes pleuvent sur l'Everest, des alpinistes étrangers accusés*
> 
> C'est encore la faute de Nietzsche, probablement.     Mais comme disait Lichtenberg : « Un livre est un miroir : si un singe s'y regarde, ce n'est évidemment pas l'image d'un apôtre qui apparaît. »



L'Everest, c'est pas Sils-Maria 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Va plutôt faire du lobbying dans le forum des modos


Pourquoi il me fait penser à quelque chose, ce smiley???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> Le "dossier" Nietzsche est complexe. Il faut dire que sa soeur, Elisabeth Förster Nietzsche, porte une lourde responsabilité dans la lecture extrême droitière de l'oeuvre de Friedrich. Ceci dit, il devait connaître l'animal et aurait pu prévoir le coup.


Si je me rappelle bien il ne s'est pas privé de dire que c'était une conne.
Et quant aux "braillards antisémites", par exemple, ça aussi, c'était fait.

Ca empêchait pas un abruti qui enseignait l'histoire géo dans la fac près de chez moi de se croire autorisé de dire que Nietzsche était antisémite.
Y'en a qui ferait bien de ne pas sortir de leur domaine de compétence.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> C'est pourtant un fait que la soeur de Nietzsche avait des options idéologiques bien arrêtées et aura tout fait pour tirer les écrits de son frère dans cette direction avec les conséquences que l'on connait quant a la récupération de la thématique du "surhomme".
> Que l'on apprécie ou non la création littéraire de Nietzsche, le fait est que celle ci n'avait vraisemblablement pas mérité le destin qui a été le sien par la suite. :afraid:



En même temps, ne t'inquiète pas trop pour le destin de Nietzsche. Il a assez de défenseurs de gauche pour éviter d'être pris pour un type d'extrême droite. Sinon, s'il est déformé par des nains sans cervelle, c'est aussi banal que de voir de la science vulgarisée au sens sale du terme dans E=M6.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pourquoi il me fait penser à quelque chose, ce smiley???



C'est pas à toi que je causais banane 
Mais à l'autre poule _qu'on sais pas qui c'est_


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pourquoi il me fait penser à quelque chose, ce smiley???



Kat Dennings ? 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Va plutôt faire du lobbying dans le forum des modos


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Kat Dennings ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens ! Je ne connais pas...:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------

Ah oui ! Quand même !!!


----------



## JPTK (1 Mai 2013)

C'est un smiley maison il me semble, j'ai vu passer ça je crois, je me demande si c'est pas Tucpasquic l'auteur ? Bon, je voudrais pas froisser mais c'est vrai qu'il est pas super quand même  moi qui suis un fan de ces smileys 16 bits nineties, je préfère quand même largement ça : 





 et surtout celui-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai un autre mais impossible de savoir pourquoi il ne fonctionne plus même offline :hein:





 (à moins que vous vous le voyez ?)


----------



## Galekal (1 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Kat Dennings ?



Je ne connaissais pas non plus, mais il ne faut pas hésiter a googliser, car il faut bien convenir que la personne se laisse regarder sans difficulté aucune.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est un smiley maison il me semble, j'ai vu passer ça je crois, je me demande si c'est pas Tucpasquic l'auteur ? Bon, je voudrais pas froisser mais c'est vrai qu'il est pas super quand même  moi qui suis un fan de ces smileys 16 bits nineties, je préfère quand même largement ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non  Ce n'est pas moi 
Le truc c'est que tes smileys ne sont pas du même type que ceux proposés, ça jure :sick:
Mais pt'et que aCLR peut les utiliser en exemples :rateau: 

Pour Amour26, je ne vois rien ici non plus 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------

*ALLEZ LE BARYERN !!!!!!!!!!!
*




​Pas besoin de regarder le match, j'en aurais assez au bureau


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas non plus, mais il ne faut pas hésiter a googliser, car il faut bien convenir que la personne se laisse regarder sans difficulté aucune.


A condition d'aimer le silicone...


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> A condition d'aimer le silicone...


pip pip&#8230;


----------



## Galekal (1 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> A condition d'aimer le silicone...



Sans blague ? 26-27 piges, et déjà siliconée ?
Triste époque. 

Sur le fond, je me demande si les femmes qui se font opérer ne seraient pas un peu dysmorphophobes, auquel cas ce serait peut être l'entretien avec le psy et non le scalpel du chirurgien qui pourrait règler le problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2013)

L'âge finira dans tous les cas par nous avoir.







Margaret Thatcher jeune​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> L'âge finira dans tous les cas par nous avoir.
> 
> 
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/753295maggiethatcher.jpg
> ...



Note que les principaux griefs à son encontre n'ont rien à voir avec son âge !


----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2013)

L'ami noir de tous les racistes


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2013)

legritch a dit:


> L'ami noir de tous les racistes


Pas si insignifiant que ça l'article. D'autant moins quand on lit les trois dernières lignes*...
Comme quoi l'humour peut aussi servir à faire réfléchir quand on sait lire entre les lignes.



* Et pas parce que ça parle du mariage pour tous. On pourrait remplacer par 'conducteur d'Audi' ou 'fanboy d'Apple' ça serait pareil.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> A condition d'aimer le silicone...



Difficile à dire : ils sont toujours remontés...:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> Sans blague ? 26-27 piges, et déjà siliconée ?
> Triste époque.
> 
> Sur le fond, je me demande si les femmes qui se font opérer ne seraient pas un peu dysmorphophobes, auquel cas ce serait peut être l'entretien avec le psy et non le scalpel du chirurgien qui pourrait règler le problème.


C'est le chirurgien qui fait le psy (même technique que le psychiatre : qui peut le plus &#8212; ouvrir le corps ici &#8212; peut le moins &#8212; ouvrir la tronche&#8212 : "vous êtes sûre? OK!"
Même au séminaire, ils sont plus regardants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> L'âge finira dans tous les cas par nous avoir.
> 
> 
> Thatcher jeune
> ...




Même jeune, elle n'est pas franchement sympathique. Peut-être qu'avec des ...pip !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h44 ----------




legritch a dit:


> L'ami noir de tous les racistes



Ah bah voilà ! Depuis le temps qu'on en parle, on l'a trouvé.
Manque plus que l'ami gay (l'article n'en parle pas ?)

OK ! J'ai lu, ils  l'ont trouvé aussi


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2013)

Entre l' hilarant et le dramatique:

Aux USA, on fabrique et on vend des 22 long rifle, qui tirent de vraies balles, pour les enfants de 4/5 ans (Le gamin a 5 ans, mais le cadeau date de l'an dernier)


http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2013...a-soeur-de-2-ans-avec-son-propre-fusil_900213

La NRA vient de déclarer " Si sa soeur avait été armée, çà ne se serait pas passé comme çà"
(Je déconne...)


----------



## Galekal (2 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Difficile à dire : ils sont toujours remontés...:rose:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------
> 
> ...



Si tu veux dire que le chir ne va pas regarder si la demande est pathologique en raison de pures et simples questions de pognon, cela se pourrait bien, malheureusement. 

Quant a Miss Maggie, qui a beaucoup a voir avec l'essor du libéralisme le plus cynique, le monde ne se serait pas plus mal porté si elle avait tiré sa révérence 50 ans plus tôt.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Difficile à dire : ils sont toujours remontés...:rose:


Y'a pas qu'eux. Regarde aussi sa bouche :sick:


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2013)

Rouge à lèvres interdit, bientôt le port de la moustache obligatoire.


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2013)

Pour rebondir sur l' affaire des armes a feu pour enfants:

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...sil-specialement-concu-pour-les-4-10-ans.html

Commentaires, extrait

"L'arme, c'est la différence entre l'homme libre et l'esclave."


Blood'n gutts!!!


----------



## Galekal (2 Mai 2013)

Et qu'est ce dont que ce délire consistant a concevoir et a vendre de VRAIES armes pour des enfants ?



Ils vont aller où, là ?


----------



## Vin©ent (2 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Rouge à lèvres interdit, bientôt le port de la moustache obligatoire.



En même temps, faut reconnaitre que les traces de rouge à lèvres sur la 'bip', c'est pas toujours facile à enlever...  :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pour rebondir sur l' affaire des armes a feu pour enfants:
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...sil-specialement-concu-pour-les-4-10-ans.html
> 
> ...





> fusils de toutes les couleurs, roses pour les filles et bleus pour les garçons



C'est trop mignon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Aux USA, on fabrique et on vend des 22 long rifle, qui tirent de vraies balles, pour les enfants de 4/5 ans (Le gamin a 5 ans, mais le cadeau date de l'an dernier)
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2013...a-soeur-de-2-ans-avec-son-propre-fusil_900213



En lisant ce genre de choses, je me sens de moins en moins en adéquation avec le monde dans lequel je vis ...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Et qu'est ce dont que ce délire consistant a concevoir et a vendre de VRAIES armes pour des enfants ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ils vont aller où, là ?


Nul part, ils y sont déjà.
Le problème n'est pas tant qu'on fabrique des armes pour enfants mais qu'il se trouve des crétins pour les acheter.

"_Quand on pense qu&#8217;il suffirait que les gens n&#8217;achètent plus pour que ça ne se vende pas!_"
Coluche


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En lisant ce genre de choses, je me sens de moins en moins en adéquation avec le monde dans lequel je vis ...



C'est quoi le pire, fabriquer une carabine pour les enfants, ou en acheter un pour son gamin de 5 ans ?

(edit : trop tard aha).


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est trop mignon.


Au fait le site américain "Cricket" n'est plus accessible curieux :mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (2 Mai 2013)

http://www.leparisien.fr/musique/revoltant-ou-magnifique-le-dernier-clip-d-indochine-fait-parler-de-lui-02-05-2013-2774221.php

que dire ?


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> http://www.leparisien.fr/musique/revoltant-ou-magnifique-le-dernier-clip-d-indochine-fait-parler-de-lui-02-05-2013-2774221.php
> 
> que dire ?


"Qui écoute encore Indochine ?"


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> http://www.leparisien.fr/musique/revoltant-ou-magnifique-le-dernier-clip-d-indochine-fait-parler-de-lui-02-05-2013-2774221.php
> 
> que dire ?


Que c'est de la pub efficace.

La manipulation par la pub est toujours d'actualité.


----------



## Galekal (2 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Que c'est de la pub efficace.
> 
> La manipulation par la pub est toujours d'actualité.



Lien tout a fait intéressant.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> http://www.leparisien.fr/musique/revoltant-ou-magnifique-le-dernier-clip-d-indochine-fait-parler-de-lui-02-05-2013-2774221.php
> 
> que dire ?


Que quand c'est le gouvernement qui met en scène la violence (cf les clips de la sécurité routière), c'est bien, que quand c'est un chanteur, ça ne peut pas être sincère, c'est de la pub.

Ah bon ? 
Permettez moi de ne pas être d'accord. Peut-être que la route tue plus que le harcèlement scolaire, mais côté dégats psychologiques sur le long terme j'aurai tendance à penser l'inverse. Cette réaction 'pas beau, c'est de la pub' ne fait que me conforter dans le sentiment qu'Indochine a raison, surtout quand le clip montre les s(p)ectateurs les yeux bandés. 
Voilons nous la face, si on ne voit pas le problème c'est qu'il n'y en a pas.


----------



## Galekal (2 Mai 2013)

Il est possible que le clip aborde mal un vrai problème qui est celui du harcèlement. Dans le clip, il semble surgir ex nihilo alors qu'il est mimétique. Ce que les ados reproduisent en milieu scolaire vient aussi en grande partie de ce que les parents pratiquent /subissent dans leur vie sociale et professionnelle. A mon avis, on peut malheureusement dire qu'il s'agit d'un paradigme, et que le processus victimaire se répète d'étage en étage. 
Le clip donne dans le blood and gore mais a mon avis n'aide pas a saisir les mécanismes psychologiques et sociaux qui sont en cause. 

Dans la Littérature spécialisée, on peut citer l'excellente analyse d'Alice Miller "C'est pou ton bien, les racines de la violence dans l'éducation de l'enfant".  Autrement, par rapport a ce que subissent, et répercutent les adultes, les ouvrages de Marie France Hirigoyen sont également instructifs.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> http://www.leparisien.fr/musique/revoltant-ou-magnifique-le-dernier-clip-d-indochine-fait-parler-de-lui-02-05-2013-2774221.php
> 
> que dire ?



Que Sirkis s'assimile visiblement au gamin, qui lui ressemble d'ailleurs physiquement et qu'il se considère comme un crucifié. 
Maintenant, les gens qui trouvent que la violence de ce clip est insoutenable ferait bien de se renseigner sur ce qui se passe parfois dans les écoles.


----------



## kisbizz (2 Mai 2013)

le clip n'aborde pas mal le problème , il le met en évidence comme l'évidence que 'tulmonde sait, personne voit' , a commencer par les personnels  d'établissement 

et que dire quand un directeur se permet de dire "madame , si votre fils se fait tabasser et racketter  c'est de sa faute , il doit rendre des coups quand on lui donne des coups !!!" ? ... 

moi j'ai rien repondu, j'ai changé d'ecole a mon fils


----------



## Galekal (2 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> le clip n'aborde pas mal le problème , il le met en évidence comme l'évidence que 'tulmonde sait, personne voit' , a commencer par les personnels  d'établissement
> 
> et que dire quand un directeur se permet de dire "madame , si votre fils se fait tabasser et racketter  c'est de sa faute , il doit rendre des coups quand on lui donne des coups !!!" ? ...
> 
> moi j'ai rien repondu, j'ai changé d'ecole a mon fils



Situation rapportée vraiment problématique. Ce directeur semble confondre apprentissage de la socialisation et du vivre ensemble et préparation de combat survivaliste. L'impact doit être désastreux sur le plan pédagogique.


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2013)

Faire passer du cheval pour du boeuf, c'est petit joueur. Testez plutôt le rat, le renard, la viande avairiée et autres joyeusetés. :sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2013)

*Espagne: saisie exceptionnelle de 32 tonnes de haschisch dans une cargaison de melon*

« Mangez 5 fruits et légumes par jour », qu'ils disaient


----------



## da capo (3 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Faire passer du cheval pour du boeuf, c'est petit joueur. Testez plutôt le rat, le renard, la viande avairiée et autres joyeusetés. :sick:



Les causes, les conséquences, je laisse cela au plus docte d'entre nous.

Personnellement, ce qui m'a interpellé c'est ça :
"Récemment, le groupe américain KFC a été accusé de servir des poulets bourrés d'antibiotiques."

Drôle de façon de terminer un article, je trouve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Personnellement, ce qui m'a interpellé c'est ça :
> "Récemment, le groupe américain KFC a été accusé de servir des poulets bourrés d'antibiotiques."
> 
> Drôle de façon de terminer un article, je trouve.



Et ce d'autant que tous les poulets élevés en batterie sont bourrés d'antibiotiques, faute de quoi, pas un seul d'entre eux n'atteindrait l'âge de l'abattage vivant, donc, en gros, on accuse KFC de servir des poulets &#8230; Comme la plupart de ceux qu'on trouve ailleurs (si les poulets élevés en plein air étaient la règle générale, il n'y aurait pas de place pour faire quoi que ce soir d'autre en France, je pense, vu ce qu'on en bouffe, et pas que chez KFC) !


----------



## Galekal (3 Mai 2013)

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...n-de-scandales-alimentaires_3170614_3244.html

Où l'on voit des choses ahurissantes, des choux au formol et des pastèques qui font boum.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2013)

J'ai bien aimé aussi les porcs au clenbu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2013)

*Confidence : « Mon sexe se rétrécit à cause de décoctions prescrites par un marabout »*

C'est une consolation un peu mesquine, mais thebiglebowsky va pouvoir se sentir moins seul.


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Confidence : « Mon sexe se rétrécit à cause de décoctions prescrites par un marabout »*
> 
> C'est une consolation un peu mesquine, mais thebiglebowsky va pouvoir se sentir un peu moins seul.


Et dans le petit pavé 'à lire aussi' à côté de l'article  :
Ndeye Sow 47 ans, maman de Pape Samba Ndiaye : «Sous l&#8217;emprise d&#8217;un djinn, mon fils se lacère le corps depuis l&#8217;âge de 2 ans»
« Mon locataire entretenait des relations sexuelles avec ma brebis »

Enfoncés Voici, Entrevue...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Confidence : « Mon sexe se rétrécit à cause de décoctions prescrites par un marabout »*
> 
> C'est une consolation un peu mesquine, mais thebiglebowsky va pouvoir se sentir moins seul.





> J&#8217;en ai quand même parlé au marabout qui a imputé les dégâts au djinn.



C'est bien connu, un djinn trop serré, c'est pas bon pour &#8230; l'organe reproducteur masculin ! C'était un 501, au moins, son djinn ?


----------



## Galekal (4 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Confidence : « Mon sexe se rétrécit à cause de décoctions prescrites par un marabout »*
> 
> C'est une consolation un peu mesquine, mais thebiglebowsky va pouvoir se sentir moins seul.



Bon, là, on ricane bêtement parce que cela détend.  
Néanmoins, dans les cultures traditionnelles, les symptômes et leurs thérapies peuvent avoir des expressions qui sont peu familières a notre regard occidental. Il existe cependant des universitaires comme Tobie Nathan qui ont tenté d'avoir une approche un peu sérieuse de la question :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobie_Nathan


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Mon sexe se rétrécit





Galekal a dit:


> Bon, là, on ricane bêtement parce que cela détend.



T'as d'ces mots, toi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il existe cependant des universitaires comme Tobie Nathan qui ont tenté d'avoir une approche un peu sérieuse de la question :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobie_Nathan



Réprouvant toute forme de plagiat, j'ai tenté d'avoir plutôt une approche un peu déconnante de la question. 

Ne suivons pas les mauvais exemples (ce gars-là c'est un acharné) : 

*L'ex-grand rabbin Bernheim à nouveau soupçonné de plagiat
*


----------



## Galekal (4 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Réprouvant toute forme de plagiat, j'ai tenté d'avoir plutôt une approche un peu déconnante de la question.
> 
> Ne suivons pas les mauvais exemples (ce gars-là c'est un acharné) :
> 
> ...



Plagiat... tout de suite les grands mots. Au pire, c'est juste un peu de photocopillage, cela ne mange pas de pain. 
Blague a part : sur le principe, il est clair que ce n'est jamais une bonne chose par rapport aux auteurs, mais le motif pour lequel on lui a cherché et trouvé des poux sur la tête est a mon avis son opposition au "mariage pour tous".


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Réprouvant toute forme de plagiat, j'ai tenté d'avoir plutôt une approche un peu déconnante de la question.
> 
> Ne suivons pas les mauvais exemples (ce gars-là c'est un acharné) :
> 
> ...





Le regard en coin, j'hésite : il l'a piqué à Lee Van Cleef ou à Tariq Ramadan ?


----------



## Galekal (4 Mai 2013)

Dans la série "actualité des addictions". "Un bon client comme lui, ça ne se refuse pas" 

http://www.nicematin.com/derniere-minute/thomas-fabius-flambeur-des-tables-monegasques.1244648.html

Cela semble fun de flamber, mais sur le fond, chacun sait que les addictions, ce n'est pas la joie.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2013)

"taper l'esclandre", "craquer"(claquer?) des sommes... Le français des journaleux n'a pas l'air d'être en voie d'amélioration.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Confidence : « Mon sexe se rétrécit à cause de décoctions prescrites par un marabout »*
> 
> C'est une consolation un peu mesquine, mais thebiglebowsky va pouvoir se sentir moins seul.



Pfffffff ! C'est petit ça ! 
Enfin, façon de parler bien entendu !:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! C'est petit ça !
> Enfin, façon de parler bien entendu !:love:



Tu as raison, dans ton cas c'est...

Marabout, bout d'ficelle...


----------



## Galekal (4 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> "taper l'esclandre", "craquer"(claquer?) des sommes... Le français des journaleux n'a pas l'air d'être en voie d'amélioration.



Ce sont des éléments parmi d'autres du vocabulaire fleuri de cette région. 
Les particularismes locaux constituent une mosaïque qui a beaucoup a voir avec la richesse de la langue française.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Mai 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ce sont des éléments parmi d'autres du vocabulaire fleuri de cette région.
> Les particularismes locaux constituent une mosaïque qui a beaucoup a voir avec la richesse de la langue française.


Moa j'prfR lé SMS c' une partiqlariT osi é c tré bô é rish


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mai 2013)

Je... je... j'ai réussi à le déchiffrer...   Pas sûr que ce soit un bon signe pour moi par contre.     :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ce sont des éléments parmi d'autres du vocabulaire fleuri de cette région.
> Les particularismes locaux constituent une mosaïque qui a beaucoup a voir avec la richesse de la langue française.



Un peu comme le comique, là, qui explique comment "putain!" et  "enculé!", en marseillais sont des signes de ponctuation ?

Sinon, je veux bien, mais un journaliste de Charentes Maritimes ne va pas écrire "embaucher" pour commencer le travail et un journaliste picard devrait éviter d'écrire : "c'est moins pire"...

... et le parisien, il écrira "j'm'en suis mis plein le pif" pour dire qu'il s'est bien amusé ...
(oh ! p...! je deviens picard, là)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je... je... j'ai réussi à le déchiffrer...   Pas sûr que ce soit un bon signe pour moi par contre.     :rateau:



Plus qu'à t'euthanasier, on peut pas te laisser souffrir comme ça, c'est pas humain ! :hosto: :modo:


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Mai 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je... je... j'ai réussi à le déchiffrer...   Pas sûr que ce soit un bon signe pour moi par contre.     :rateau:



Il y en a asusi qui préfère méleangr les lrttees, c'est rgolio mias moi je n'amie pas torp ça, et pruatont c'est cmporéhinlbese sloen la mnaière de lrie des poennsres. 

http://www.legorafi.fr/2013/05/03/a...lus-belle-la-vie-se-met-a-jouer-correctement/


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2013)

Nom d'un poulpe fuchsia, ça s'aggrave !! Pascal prépares le fusil, j'en ai plus pour longtemps   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Nom d'un poulpe fuchsia, ça s'aggrave !! Pascal prépare*s* le fusil, j'en ai plus pour longtemps&#8230;   :rateau:



Pour tout dire, je pensais à quelque chose d'un poil plus exotique 



Sinon, je te rappelle qu'au présent de l'impératif, les verbes du premier groupe, tel "préparer", ne prennent pas d'"S" final à la seconde personne du singulier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2013)

*L'ancien Chancelier et Ministre des Finances allemand Oskar Lafontaine se prononce en faveur de la dissolution ordonnée de la zone euro pour éviter une catastrophe sociale en Europe du sud* [texte allemand]

Version anglaise : http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/1193

Je l'ai réclamé bien avant lui sur MacG Il aurait pu tout de même me demander la permission avant de publier son truc !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *L'ancien Chancelier et Ministre des Finances allemand Oskar Lafontaine se prononce en faveur de la dissolution ordonnée de la zone euro pour éviter une catastrophe sociale en Europe du sud* [texte allemand]
> 
> Version anglaise : http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/1193
> 
> Je l'ai réclamé bien avant lui sur MacG&#8230; Il aurait pu tout de même me demander la permission avant de publier son truc !



En fait, je pense qu'il a tort, les spéculateurs n'attendent que ça, pour recommencer à jouer "monnaies fortes contre monnaies faibles", non, ce qu'il faudrait, c'est aller jusqu'au bout du concept, et mutualiser complètement l'économie européenne (ou du moins de la zone Euro) une fois pour toutes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, je pense qu'il a tort, les spéculateurs n'attendent que ça, pour recommencer à jouer "monnaies fortes contre monnaies faibles", non, ce qu'il faudrait, c'est aller jusqu'au bout du concept, et mutualiser complètement l'économie européenne (ou du moins de la zone Euro) une fois pour toutes !



C'est impossible et non souhaitable par ailleurs. Pour de multiples raisons politiques et économiques impossibles à développer sur ce fil.

Pour la partie strictement économique (et notamment le point de vue allemand), voir cependant : http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/1182

Pour une analyse rapide de la crise de confiance dans le projet fédéraliste : http://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-po...-plus-de-l-europe-13-02-2013-1627023_1448.php


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est impossible et non souhaitable par ailleurs. Pour de multiples raisons politiques et économiques impossibles à développer sur ce fil.



Impossible ou pas, il va bien falloir le faire, les intérêts politiques et économiques particuliers vont bien devoir finir par s'effacer devant l'intérêt général.

Par ailleurs, la fin de l'Euro signifierait la ruine de l'Europe (je dis bien "l'Europe", pas "l'Union Européenne"), on a frôlé la catastrophe à plusieurs reprises avant le passage à l'Euro, à une époque où la spéculation à très grande échelle n'était encore que le fait des quelques financiers les plus nantis, mais là, vu que l'essentiel serait aux mains d'organisations maffieuses aux moyens au gigantisme inversement proportionnel à la taille de leurs scrupules, à tel point que même l'Euro est tout juste capable de les contenir actuellement, si on en revient aux monnaies nationales, ça va être "opération terre brulée" sur toute l'économie du continent !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Le vrai fédéralisme serait une meilleure solution pour l'Europe, avec un choix plus critique des pays qui en feraient partie.


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2013)

Ça sera aussi l'occasion d'expliquer à la Hongrie qu'il va falloir faire machine arrière 

P.S : 33&#8364; la vignette suisse  c'est avec cet argent que vous bouchez les trous dans le gruyère ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça sera aussi l'occasion d'expliquer à la Hongrie qu'il va falloir faire machine arrière
> 
> P.S : 33&#8364; la vignette suisse  c'est avec cet argent que vous bouchez les trous dans le gruyère ?



Il y a de la place pour une nation qui englobe les anciennes républiques issues de la grande Russie.

La vignette à 36&#8364; c'est un paiement unique pour rouler sur l'ensemble des autoroutes Suisse durant l'année en cours, Genève - Paris et retours = 80 &#8364;, on compare quoi là :love:

Un trajet que je fais 4 fois de l'an :> http://www.kelbillet.com/itineraire/geneve-chateauroux-v7731-30545.html


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il y a de la place pour une nation qui englobe les anciennes républiques issues de la grande Russie.
> 
> La vignette à 36&#8364; c'est un paiement unique pour rouler sur l'ensemble des autoroutes Suisse durant l'année en cours, Genève - Paris et retours = 80 &#8364;, on compare quoi là :love:
> 
> Un trajet que je fais 4 fois de l'an :> http://www.kelbillet.com/itineraire/geneve-chateauroux-v7731-30545.html


Je parlais des récentes modifications et événements qui s'y sont produits 

Je sais pour la vignette  D'ailleurs la vignette Autrichienne est bien plus chère, mais est aussi disponible pour moins de temps pour réduire les couts.
'fin bref j'ai ma vignette mais il faisait tellement mauvais hier que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y mettre les pieds 

P.S : Munich - Merano, 20&#8364; de péages + 8&#8364; de vignette :afraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Impossible ou pas, il va bien falloir le faire



Que dire face à ça ?      Je m'incline.


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est impossible et non souhaitable par ailleurs. Pour de multiples raisons politiques et économiques impossibles à développer sur ce fil.
> 
> Pour la partie strictement économique (et notamment le point de vue allemand), voir cependant : http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/1182
> 
> Pour une analyse rapide de la crise de confiance dans le projet fédéraliste : http://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-po...-plus-de-l-europe-13-02-2013-1627023_1448.php



L'Union européenne est déjà fédéraliste, pourquoi le mot "union" ? 
- Le mot constitution a été rejeté 
- Le fédéralisme recouvre un mode de fonctionnement, le mode de fonctionnement de l'UE étant nouveau, il est préférable ne pas employer ce mot. 

Dans les faits cependant on est largement dans un fédéralisme technocratique. (critiquable au passage la technocratie).

Après rien n'empêche de faire le rapprochement même si la séparation est différente et plus complexe : 
- Institutions européennes : état fédéral
- Pays membres : états fédérés


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour tout dire, je pensais à quelque chose d'un poil plus exotique
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, je te rappelle qu'au présent de l'impératif, les verbes du premier groupe, tel "préparer", ne prennent pas d'"S" final à la seconde personne du singulier



Ah ça ne manque pas de piquant à première vue.    

L'erreur est humaine parait-il.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mai 2013)

L'Europe ça a été une énorme erreur.
D'un côté on a "décentralisé" c'est-à-dire livré les citoyens aux républiques bananières que sont les pouvoirs locaux. D'un autre côté on a livré la normalisation à une Europe lancé dans le far-west (ou east, ici) ultralibéral qui a fini de désosser l'industrie française.
En prime l'euro et les commerçants qui se sont fait des youks en or le temps que les gens retrouvent leurs repères. Comme c'est arrivé à l'époque où, précisément, on lançait les magasins entrepôts. Ca a permis de transformer la merde hors de prix vendu dans les grandes surfaces "classiques" en produits de luxe que ne peuvent même pas se payer ceux qui y travaillent.


La République, c'était la bonne distance, le gros machin et la régionalisation c'est trop loin trop près et gestion du double massacre au milieu.

Maintenant, effectivement, on ne peut peut-être plus faire marche arrière. Mais j'aimerais bien, rien que pour ne plus entendre les europolâtres me dire de fermer ma grande gueule.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> La République, c'était la bonne distance



Pour permettre aux spécialistes du jeu de massacre à la spéculateuse de nous achever.

Ton problème, c'est que tu pense franchouillo-franchouillard, mais les intérêts à défendre tout de suite, ce sont les intérêts à long terme des européens, pas les intérêts à court terme des français (qui sont, il convient de le rappeler ici, des européens).

Après, évidement, pour y parvenir, il va falloir remplacer la technocratie bruxelloise par une désignation démocratique des élites européennes, ça n'améliorera sûrement pas les choses, mais ça sera plus acceptable de se faire mettre par ceux qu'on aura élu que par ceux désignés par tractations politiques partisanes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> L'Europe ça a été une énorme erreur.
> D'un côté on a "décentralisé" c'est-à-dire livré les citoyens aux républiques bananières que sont les pouvoirs locaux. D'un autre côté on a livré la normalisation à une Europe lancé dans le far-west (ou east, ici) ultralibéral qui a fini de désosser l'industrie française.
> En prime l'euro et les commerçants qui se sont fait des youks en or le temps que les gens retrouvent leurs repères. Comme c'est arrivé à l'époque où, précisément, on lançait les magasins entrepôts. Ca a permis de transformer la merde hors de prix vendu dans les grandes surfaces "classiques" en produits de luxe que ne peuvent même pas se payer ceux qui y travaillent.
> 
> ...



Arrêtons de dire n'importe quoi pour faire peur aux petits enfants. Bien sûr que si, on peut faire marche arrière. On nous a seriné le même air à propos de l'austérité à tous crins : THERE IS NO ALTERNATIVE !!! On voit aujourd'hui ce qu'il en reste, après qu'elle ait provoqué une catastrophe économique et sociale dans l'Europe du Sud, après qu'elle ait favorisé la montée des antagonismes entre peuples européens, après que les études qui légitimaient cette politique aient été ridiculisées&#8230;

Quant à l'euro, peu de dirigeants européens y croient encore (même s'ils n'osent pas le dire), et surtout pas dans les pays qui soutiennent le système par leurs subsides : Frits Bokelstein aux Pays-Bas, Thilo Sarrazin et Oskar Lafontaine en Allemagne ont fait savoir ouvertement qu'il fallait en finir. Le premier est un libéral, le second est de la droite du SPD, le troisième a quitté ce parti parce qu'il réprouvait sa dérive néolibérale. On trouve le même scepticisme chez la majorité des économistes français qui ont encore un cerveau, indépendamment de leurs options politiques et de leur formation. De l'autre côté de la Manche ou de l'Atlantique, la plupart des observateurs avertis ont toujours fait preuve au mieux d'une certaine réserve, au pire d'une franche incrédulité (le pape du libéralisme, Milton Friedman, avait prédit au tournant du siècle que la zone euro ne survivrait probablement pas plus d"une quinzaine d'années ; aujourd'hui, les néo-keynesiens Stiglitz et Krugman ne croient pas davantage à l'avenir de l'euro).

Et le démontage de l'euro n'est pas une lubie de nationaliste borné. Il est à la fois NÉCESSAIRE POUR TOUS LES EUROPÉENS ET RÉALISABLE. Sans Troisième Guerre mondiale et sans effondrement économique. Jacques Sapir est celui qui est allé le plus loin dans les scénarii de sortie et l'analyse du rapport coût-efficacité d'une dissolution : 

http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/414
http://f.hypotheses.org/wp-content/blogs.dir/981/files/2012/09/Euro-et-après3-MOD.pdf
http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/453
http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/987
http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/1158
http://russeurope.hypotheses.org/1168

 Mais les anglo-saxons s'y sont mis eux aussi, comme le lauréat du Wolfson Prize (prix visant à récompenser la solution la mieux étayée de sortie de l'euro) : http://www.capitaleconomics.com/data/pdf/wolfson-prize-submission.pdf

Etc. La littérature sur la question est surabondante. 

L'idée d'une dissolution ordonnée de l'euro, maîtrisée parce que planifiée, n'a de quoi inquiéter que les aveugles et les ignorants. Ou les amnésiques qui ont oublié que l'Europe existait sous une autre forme avant l'euro et que ce dernier n'avait rien d'une fatalité. À force de vivre dans le déni cependant, ils finiront par précipiter l'Europe dans le chaos d'une dissolution en catastrophe, à la fois bien trop tardive et largement improvisée. Ils leur restera la ressource de dire à ceux qui avaient fait preuve de plus de lucidité qu'eux : « On vous l'avait bien dit qu'il ne sortirait que du mal d'une dissolution ! ». Prophétie autoréalisatrice&#8230;

L'euro n'est pas la condition de l'établissement d'une Europe prospère, pacifique et fraternelle : il est en train tout au contraire, au quotidien, de détruire toute possibilité de réaliser ces idéaux. Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on renonce à l'euro qu'on abandonne toute possibilité d'une monnaie commune pour les échanges internationaux qui subsisterait en parallèle de monnaies nationales aux parités ajustables (http://www.fondation-res-publica.org/Sauver-l-euro-par-une-monnaie-commune-et-non-unique_a685.html).

_ _ _ _ _ _  _ _ _


Juste une rectification relative à Oskar Lafontaine, que j'ai présenté à tort dans un post précédent comme un ancien Chancelier. Il a juste présidé le SPD de 1995 à 1999 et a été Ministre des Finances fédéral pendant quelques mois de la coalition rouge-verte de G. Schröder avant de démissionner.


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Espagne: saisie exceptionnelle de 32 tonnes de haschisch dans une cargaison de melon*
> 
> « Mangez 5 fruits et légumes par jour », qu'ils disaient


Record battu !


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2013)

Ha!!!! enfin!!! moi qui cherchait des animaux de compagnie.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/471935710.htm?ca=6_s


----------



## Madalvée (5 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Ha!!!! enfin!!! moi qui cherchait des animaux de compagnie.
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/471935710.htm?ca=6_s



C'est comme ça qu'on se retrouve avec des espèces résistantes à nos aérosols locaux dans nos HLM


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> ha!!!! Enfin!!! Moi qui cherchait des animaux de compagnie.
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/471935710.htm?ca=6_s





> tatoué :	Non
> vacciné :	Non
> pucé :	Non


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tatoué :	Non
> vacciné :	Non
> pucé :	Non



Je compenserais en leur donnant des p'tits noms Robert Paul Zardok Bouboule, Pepere, Mojito, Pedro, Mollo, Toto, Mordor, Costo, Grosso, Yoyo etc...


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Record battu !



*PUTAIN Y AVAIT LE MIEN DEDANS !! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on renonce à l'euro qu'on abandonne toute possibilité d'une monnaie commune pour les échanges internationaux qui subsisterait en parallèle de monnaies nationales aux parités ajustables/QUOTE]
> 
> Je suis surpris que toi, tu aies la mémoire aussi courte, que tu ne te souvienne pas de ce qui se passait, dans les années 80 et 90 avec les "monnaies nationales aux parités ajustables" :mouais:
> 
> ...


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Arrêtons de dire n'importe quoi pour faire peur aux petits enfants. Bien sûr que si, on peut faire marche arrière. On nous a seriné le même air à propos de l'austérité à tous crins : THERE IS NO ALTERNATIVE !!!



Je vois nullement l'intérêt d'un retour en arrière, je trouve le lien de causalité également très critiquable, même si lui le dit, il semble l'oublier relativement vite. Une analyse en 3 dimensions, c'est une blague, c'est une analyse avec 3 dimensions sélectionnées pour justifier ce qu'il dit. 

Je suis loin de dire que tout est parfait, et qu'il n'a pas en partie raison mais il oublie tellement de chose. 

De plus l'Europe à la base quand même c'est UNIQUEMENT économique, maintenant en plus de l'économie qu'on le veuille ou pas, il y a en plus de l'économie une unification du droit, et du droit le plus basique puisqu'il y a pas mal de projet d'unification du droit privé, rajoute à ça le droit procédural qui est surement le droit le plus important, on peut regretter l'absence d'unification du droit fiscal, mais il y a déjà tellement de droit unifié, que même si l'Europe est dissoute on va se retrouver avec des systèmes identiques (même si constitution différente) et on va se retrouver avec une autre économie de marché qui sappellera "convention". 

Wahou. Le retour en arrière n'est pas impossible, mais énormément regrettable et aucune analyse ne peut dire qu'elle aurait été le sort de la France.

En même temps les gens pensent encore que c'est le gouvernement français et le parlement français le plus important, c'est typiquement français, mais faux. On peut noter également un manque totale de souveraineté européenne, en même temps ... c'est compréhensible. Après les étudiants ERASMUS ont surement par la suite une vision plus "européenne".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 et JustTheWay : continuez comme ça, vous faites progresser la science économique !


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mai 2013)

Je ne suis pas européen. L'Europe n'est pas une nation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h40 ----------

 encore moins une république. Et je je ne reconnais que la république comme autorité légitime.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

CRS au volant


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pascal 77 et JustTheWay : continuez comme ça, vous faites progresser la science économique !


Tu nous as habitués à mieux comme argument


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu nous as habitués à mieux comme argument



Peut-être Mais avec quels résultats ?


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2013)

Peine de mort en cas de blasphème


Actualité amusante ou effrayante ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne suis pas européen. L'Europe n'est pas une nation.
> 
> &#8230; encore moins une république. Et je je ne reconnais que la république comme autorité légitime.



Je ne suis pas européen non plus, mais encore moins républicain (au sens où là, tu l'entends), l'Europe est certes une entité trop petite pour en faire un état viable, mais c'est déjà un premier pas vers une démocratie mondiale, seule option possible (condition nécessaire, mais pas suffisante, certes) pour assurer l'égalité "de fait" des droits de tous les hommes (et accessoirement, pour éviter que la planète ne finisse dans une nuée de gros champignons ou comme une décharge géante).

Quant à Cratès, je le pensais assez sensé pour comprendre que ce qui se passais avant l'Euro, quand peu de gens avaient les moyens de le faire se reproduirait après l'Euro, à une plus grande échelle maintenant que les gens qui ont les moyens de le faire sont beaucoup plus nombreux !

Ce que j'exposais, ce n'était pas une "théorie économique", c'était une des *réalités* économiques qui ont prévalues durant deux décennies avant l'Euro, pendant la période dite "du serpent monétaire". Alors, même si ça va à l'encontre des théories économiques de vos brillants mentors en la matière, il n'est pas difficile de comprendre que si les conditions redeviennent les mêmes, les *faits* se reproduiront de la même manière !


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2013)

Moi, perso, je serais plutot "européen" et contre l' abandon de l' euro.

Abandonner l' euro, qui a mis du temps a se construire, ce serait plutot ressenti comme une déconfiture.

Et je ne pense pas que nos problèmes soient liés a la simple monnaie, et que changer, revenir aux anciennes monnaies, va résoudre l' ensemble de nos problèmes (Ce serait un peu simple, si ce n' était que çà)

Pour moi, lles problèmes sont ailleurs, non pas dans "trop d' europe, mais plutot dans " pas assez d" europe", pas de stratégie claire a l' échelle de l' europe, pas assez de coopération européenne, pas de projet(s) économique(s) européen(s), plus réellement de vision européenne, d' objectifs, de perspectives; Le projet européen semble souffrir d' absence d' imagination, semble etre arrivé a un terme, la création de l' euro, alors que la création de l'euro ne devrait etre qu' une étape, pas une fin en soi. çà accompli, on devrait avoir un nouvel objectif, hors, on a l' impression qu' il n' y a plus d'objectif.

Et comme il n' y a plus d'objectif, et qu' on aime bien vivre avec des projets, un projet simple pour pallier l' absence de projet européen, un projet super simple: revenir aux anciennes monnaies, dans un horizon de quelques années.
Voilà un truc qui permet de se projeter un peu dans le futur, et d' apporter quelques fantasmes que çà irat bien mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pour moi, lles problèmes sont ailleurs, non pas dans "trop d' europe, mais plutot dans " pas assez d" europe", pas de stratégie claire a l' échelle de l' europe, pas assez de coopération européenne, pas de projet(s) économique(s) européen(s), plus réellement de vision européenne, d' objectifs, de perspectives



Effectivement, et j'ajouterais que ce qu'il manque à l'Euro, c'est une économie européenne, non pas "par dessus les économies nationales", mais bien "qui remplace complètement les économies nationales", à défaut d'un fédéralisme politique, mettre au moins (dans un premier temps), un fédéralisme économique, dans lequel, entre autres, toutes les dettes nationales seraient remplacées par une dette européenne.

Je comprend qu'un tel projet ne sourie guère aux habitants des pays peu ou pas endettés, mais c'est le prix à payer pour que l'Europe ait un avenir, faute de quoi, elle restera une bête zone de libre échange comme il y en a tant, et ne pourra pas faire face, ni elle, ni ses composants, à l'avenir mondial qu'on nous prépare, c'est ça, ou sombrer dans le "tiers monde" !


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, et j'ajouterais que ce qu'il manque à l'Euro, c'est une économie européenne, non pas "par dessus les économies nationales", mais bien "qui remplace complètement les économies nationales", à défaut d'un fédéralisme politique, mettre au moins (dans un premier temps), un fédéralisme économique, dans lequel, entre autres, toutes les dettes nationales seraient remplacées par une dette européenne.
> 
> Je comprend qu'un tel projet ne sourie guère aux habitants des pays peu ou pas endettés, mais c'est le prix à payer pour que l'Europe ait un avenir, faute de quoi, elle restera une bête zone de libre échange comme il y en a tant, et ne pourra pas faire face, ni elle, ni ses composants, à l'avenir mondial qu'on nous prépare, c'est ça, ou sombrer dans le "tiers monde" !



C'est aller plus loin que le fédéralisme là 
C'est même aller vers une Europe unitaire ce qui ne sera évidement pas le cas.

Pour ma part le premier problème c'est la légitimité politique, c'est pas le parlement européen qui me fera penser le contraire. Il y a un gros problème a ce niveau là, et on a déjà eu cette expérience en France sous la IIIème République. Le mieux étant un mélange au minimum.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

> C'est aller plus loin que le fédéralisme là
> C'est même aller vers une Europe unitaire ce qui ne sera évidement pas le cas.



Le vrai fédéralisme, il est pourtant bien implanté en Allemagne avec les Länder, en Suisse avec les Cantons. Ces pays ont un vrai gouvernement central et des gouvernements régionaux. Ils ont une approche globale, surtout en ce qui concerne la défense, la police, la politique d'imposition, même si ensuite les gouvernements régionaux ont les mêmes structures hormis la défense.

Pourquoi l'Europe n'arrive pas à reproduire ce schéma, le premier pas est fait avec l'Euro (&#8364 même s'il est encore balbutiant, est-ce dû à la France, à l'Italie et autres pays qui sont les rois de la centralisation ?

N'importe comment les grands groupes industriels, ont de part leur répartition supranationale une meilleure vison de ce qui se passe en Europe, ajoutons y une meilleure flexibilité géographique. Finalement il l'avaient bien avant la création de l'Europe.

Certains diront que l'Europe aurait besoin d'une énième guerre, pour se forger une fois pour toute comme les Etats Unis d'Amérique l'ont fait avant nous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Certains diront que l'Europe aurait besoin d'une énième guerre, pour se forger une fois pour toute comme les Etats Unis d'Amérique l'ont fait avant nous.



Si ça ne t'ennuie pas, je préfèrerais une solution plus  Consensuelle ! :rateau:

Cela dit je trouve tes exemples assez pertinents, mais le frein ne vient, à mon avis, pas tant des pays "centralistes" que des pays à faible endettement, car il est évident que dans un premier temps, ça seraient eux qui devraient payer pour les autres !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit je trouve tes exemples assez pertinents, mais le frein ne vient, à mon avis, pas tant des pays "centralistes" que des pays à faible endettement, car il est évident que dans un premier temps, *ça seraient eux qui devraient payer pour les autres* !



Payer pour les autres, on connait cela. La Confédération, la Banque Nationale, distribuent en fonction de la richesse, et du niveau d'endettement des Cantons.

Les pays centralisateurs, ne sont-ils pas les moins bien lotis ? on donne à ceux qui sont le plus près du gouvernement, ou à ceux qui élèvent le plus la voix, ou qui pourraient paralyser la capitale "image vers l'extérieur"


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les pays centralisateurs, ne sont-ils pas les moins bien lotis ? on donne à ceux qui sont le plus près du gouvernement, ou à ceux qui élèvent le plus la voix, ou qui pourraient paralyser la capitale "image vers l'extérieur"



Tu ne te place pas du bon point de vue, là, les pays, ça ne serait pas la CH, ils seraient à la place des cantons, et ceux dont la charge de la dette n'est pas un problème du fait de sa modicité risquent de ne pas être très chauds pour la fédérer avec celle des pays où elle devient à la limite du supportable, car pour eux, ça signifierait que leurs charges augmenteraient afin que celles des autres diminue, personne n'est naturellement enclin à aller payer une partie des dettes du voisin


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne te place pas du bon point de vue, là, les pays, ça ne serait pas la CH, ils seraient à la place des cantons, et ceux dont la charge de la dette n'est pas un problème du fait de sa modicité risquent de ne pas être très chauds pour la fédérer avec celle des pays où elle devient à la limite du supportable, car pour eux, ça signifierait que leurs charges augmenteraient afin que celles des autres diminue, personne n'est naturellement enclin à aller payer une partie des dettes du voisin



Les allemands connaissent cela en interne, tout comme les suisses. Eh oui, les pays seraient à la place des Länder et Cantons, et ainsi de suite. En fait l'Europe avec une vraie capitale, des pays (états) avec des régions (districts) tout comme les USA les connaissent. 

Là ou les allemands en ont peut-être marre ou ras le bol et ça se comprend aisément, c'est qu'ils croient être les seuls à casquer pour les autres, d'où leur salle manie à vouloir donner des leçons, dont certaines seraient bien utiles pour redresser les économies défaillantes, par exemple : travailler plus, revoir les salaires, les modalités pour partir à la retraite, bref pas mal de choses.

Reste que cela demanderait un réel effort des gens concernés. Eventuellement se serrer les coudes et la ceinture, encore faut-il le vouloir.

_PS : je vis en moyenne, 2 mois par an en France et 1 mois en Allemagne
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les allemands connaissent cela en interne, tout comme les suisses. Eh oui, les pays seraient à la place des Länder et Cantons, et ainsi de suite. En fait l'Europe avec une vraie capitale, des pays (états) avec des régions (districts) tout comme les USA les connaissent.
> 
> Là ou les allemands en ont peut-être marre ou ras le bol et ça se comprend aisément, c'est qu'ils croient être les seuls à casquer pour les autres, d'où leur salle manie de vouloir donner des leçons, dont certaines seraient bien utiles pour redresser les économies défaillantes, par exemple : travailler plus, revoir les salaires, les modalités pour partir à la retraite, bref pas mal de choses.
> 
> ...



Le problème, c'est que l'Allemagne et la France sont loin d'être les seuls concernés, je pensais plus aux pays baltes, par exemple, dont la dette est minuscule voire inexistante, il y a aussi un autre poids plume plus près de nous : le Luxembourg, et quant aux pays nordiques (Finlande, Danemark et Suède, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient très chauds non plus (et pas en raison de leur météo)


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2013)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/2013/05/06/97002-20130506FILWWW00509-le-fisc-ecrit-a-un-mort-au-cimetiere.php


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/2013/05/06/97002-20130506FILWWW00509-le-fisc-ecrit-a-un-mort-au-cimetiere.php



Quand je dis que la France a un des fiscs les plus pugnaces du monde ! Ils ne lâchent pas facilement l'affaire !


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2013)

Pour le coup, les p'tits gars vont sûrement tomber sur un os.       :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que l'Allemagne et la France sont loin d'être les seuls concernés, je pensais plus aux pays baltes, par exemple, dont la dette est minuscule voire inexistante, il y a aussi un autre poids plume plus près de nous : le Luxembourg, et quant aux pays nordiques (Finlande, Danemark et Suède, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient très chauds non plus (et pas en raison de leur météo)



D'où une idée qui risque de faire son chemin, même si cela conduirait les plus mal lotis vers la catastrophe selon certains, alors qu'ils pourraient prouver au monde entier qu'ils sont capables de s'en sortir sans le soutien des premiers (1).

Les pays du nord (1) autour de leur poids lourd - D -
Les pays du sud (2) autour de leur poids lourd - F -

Voir 

Un nouvel axe autour des deux pays initiateurs - D & F - avec les premiers qui les ont joint avant la grande ouverture aux pays ayant retrouvé la liberté.

Un autre axe avec les pays issus de la grande Russie, ces pays n'ont pas encore le vécu suffisant qui leur permet de ne pas commettre les erreurs des premiers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un autre axe avec les pays issus de la grande Russie, ces pays n'ont pas encore le vécu suffisant qui leur permet de ne pas commettre les erreurs des premiers.



De quels pays parles-tu ? D'anciens membres du bloc de l'Est ? Des pays issus de l'URSS ? L'expression « grande Russie » ne peut guère s'appliquer qu'à des pays comme l'Ukraine ou la Biélorussie, dont Moscou a toujours nié l'identité nationale, et qui ne sont pas membres de l'Union européenne. Les Baltes ont toujours été considéré comme des allogènes (_Inorodtsy_). C'est révélateur : parler de « grande Russie » plutôt que d'URSS ou de « bloc de l'Est ». Cela permet de masquer toute référence à une construction supranationale autoritaire de type URSS. Et le sort de l'URSS hante les européistes&#8230; Par ailleurs, le jugement que tu portes sur leur expérience historique me semble bien superficiel.

Ça n'empêche pas que tu poses de bonnes questions sur la question du fédéralisme. Évidemment, l'expérience suisse, passionnante, est à interroger. Mais pas forcément pour en tirer la conclusion que « si les Suisses le font, les autres européens peuvent le faire également ». Si les Suisses le font, c'est peut-être justement parce que ce sont des Suisses. L'histoire compte. La culture compte. Et la géographie humaine et économique aussi. À vouloir l'ignorer, on bâtit des utopies totalitaires de type bureaucratique fondées sur le mépris de l'homme réel, comme Vladimir Boukovski l'avait bien compris en comparant l'Union européenne à une version occidentale _soft_ de l'URSS.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

Je crois que cela ferait un bon sujet pour le comptoir


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je crois que cela ferait un bon sujet pour le comptoir



Tu es sûr ?  Personne n'a insulté personne, pourtant, nous discutons entre gens de bonne compagnie, dont les différents d'opinions ne dégénèrent pas en conflits ? Pour aller au comptoir, faut pas d'abord se foutre sur la gueule ? :mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2013)

moi je trouve aussi que ce débat devrait être placé ailleurs , une discussion  a part ... pour moi ça commence a être long et me sature 

ne voyez pas quoi que ce soit de irrespectueux de ma part


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi je trouve aussi que ce débat devrait être placé ailleurs , une discussion  a part ... pour moi ça commence a être long et me sature
> 
> ne voyez pas quoi que ce soit de irrespectueux de ma part



Je plaide coupable. Mais c'était un délit en bande organisée !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi je trouve aussi que ce débat devrait être placé ailleurs , une discussion  a part ... pour moi ça commence a être long et me sature
> 
> ne voyez pas quoi que ce soit de irrespectueux de ma part



Je crois que y a Top Chef sur M6.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sûr ?  Personne n'a insulté personne, pourtant, nous discutons entre gens de bonne compagnie, dont les différents d'opinions ne dégénèrent pas en conflits ? Pour aller au comptoir, faut pas d'abord se foutre sur la gueule ? :mouais:



je n'ai jamais dit ça, je trouvais juste que le sujet commençait a remplir le fil


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2013)

je vous préviens , je vais m'en acheter une  et je vais la tester sur le premier qui m'embête 



http://www.lefigaro.fr/international/2013/05/06/01003-20130506ARTFIG00816-etats-unis-un-revolver-cree-avec-une-imprimante-3d.php


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> De quels pays parles-tu ?



Une carte est bien plus explicite 

Je ne vais pas m'étendre plus, ni créer un fil rien que pour cela.
Reste que ce sujet est à classer dans *pas forcément amusant*

Affaire classée ... ouf


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2013)

.. Si tous _les trous duc_ voulaient se donner la main.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je n'ai jamais dit ça, je trouvais juste que le sujet commençait a remplir le fil



Toi, va falloir que tu révises tes smilies, et notamment celui ci : ""



EDIT : Princess aussi, allez hop ! révision, interro écrite demain matin !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2013)

La suite de mon message d'hier ou Virgin poursuivait les parents d'un adolescent mort.

Après 5 mois de relance ininterrompue, un passage dans la presse et la radio Virgin plaide cette fois l'erreur humaine.. je crois qu'ils nous prennent pour des cons.


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> La suite de mon message d'hier ou Virgin poursuivait les parents d'un adolescent mort.
> 
> Après 5 mois de relance ininterrompue, un passage dans la presse et la radio Virgin plaide cette fois l'erreur humaine.. je crois qu'ils nous prennent pour des cons.



 Oui, c'est eu erreur humaine, ils auraient du obligé le mort à payer avant que ça passe dans les médias.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je crois que y a Top Chef sur M6.



T'as toujours eu des occupations passionnantes mon Webo :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as toujours eu des occupations passionnantes mon Webo :love:



Je ne sais pas: je n'ai jamais regardé Top Chef.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je ne sais pas: je n'ai jamais regardé Top Chef.



C'est vrai que question cuisine, t'es plutôt "Tu veux que je trempe ma baguette dans ton sushi ?"


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai que question cuisine, t'es plutôt "Tu veux que je trempe ma baguette dans ton sushi ?"



On dirait le titre d'un film de Max Pécas. 

Quelque-part, dans un état proche de l'Ohio.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> La suite de mon message d'hier ou Virgin poursuivait les parents d'un adolescent mort.
> 
> Après 5 mois de relance ininterrompue, un passage dans la presse et la radio Virgin plaide cette fois l'erreur humaine.. je crois qu'ils nous prennent pour des cons.



C'est leur système, leur mode opératoire avec le client, l'erreur. 
Plaider l'erreur humaine, c'est désigner ce qu'ils se tuent à éradiquer (l'humain) comme le responsable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Je ne sais pas: je n'ai jamais regardé Top Chef.



Gn'est quoi, top chef ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai que question cuisine, t'es plutôt "Tu veux que je trempe ma baguette dans ton sushi ?"



Ah ! la poésie de cette rencontre de l'orient et de l'occident ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Gn'est quoi, top chef ?



C'est une variété de cuisine absolument dépourvue de la moindre odeur et du moindre goût (même si tu viens lécher ton écran de TV pendant l'émission) !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2013)

*Le Dakota du Sud autorise les professeurs à venir armés à l'école*

Je suis contre. Je n'ai pas peur pour les élèves. Pour l'immense majorité des profs, à l'exception des fous et des pervers, ils sont intouchables, aussi désagréables qu'ils puissent être. Mais les chefs d'établissements crétins, les inspecteurs de mes deux, les parents d'élèves infects et autres collègues à la con représentent des cibles trop tentantes, notamment pour les non-carriéristes qui ont conservé un minimum d'exigence morale.


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2013)

BART to Start Banning Peeing and Pooping Criminals From its Trains Today 

Et surtout :


> In other words, if you are busted holding up trains, assaulting workers or commuters, being lewd and lascivious (masturbating), selling drugs, scrawling missives on BART property, or just bothering others, then you'll be walking home.


mais&#8230;


> However, there is some wiggle room to continue being kinda gross and still ride BART; for smaller infractions such as defacing property or pooping on the escalator, you'll have to accrue three citations within a period of 90 days before you're actually banned from the trains, BART says.



:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2013)

*Seine-Maritime : un pêcheur à pied condamné pour avoir tué un phoque*

_L'animal a été égorgé à l'arme blanche et porte des traces de violences au niveau de la boîte crânienne._

Quel pauvre type.


----------



## Madalvée (7 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Seine-Maritime : un pêcheur à pied condamné pour avoir tué un phoque*
> 
> Encore un opposant au mariage pour tous qui a dérapé


----------



## subsole (8 Mai 2013)

Just bouffed


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2013)

Man's Runny Nose Was Actually His Brain Leaking Fluid


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2013)

Les requins&#8230;



> Je pense néanmoins que certains spécimens identifiés et sédentarisés de plus de 3 mètres, qui représentent une menace évidente pour les usagers, devraient être prélevés. Au nom de la survie des océans, il faut certes accepter la présence des requins &#8211; qui ne sont ni cruels ni sanguinaires &#8211; pour conserver l'équilibre général du milieu. Mais une réflexion s'impose : la régulation d'une population d'animaux qui pose problème doit rester envisageable.



Donc en fait, on 'prélève' tout ceux qui gênent et on laisse les autres&#8230; jusqu'à ce qu'ils gênent aussi.
"Quand il y a un ça va... C'est quand il y en a beaucoup qu'il y a des problèmes!"
Cette population d'animaux pose problème parce qu'il y a des gens suffisamment cons pour aller surfer alors qu'ils sont au courant qu'il y a un vrai danger. La vie marine se régule toute seule et se débrouille malgré les pêches. Pas besoin de l'aider.



> Qui descendrait d'une voiture en pleine réserve naturelle en Afrique lorsque les lions sont énervés ?



C'est surtout que l'on ne descend PAS de voiture. C'est pénalisé d'une très forte amende si l'on se fait choper. Aussi il y a des touristes qui se font manger chaque année. Ce n'est pas pour autant que les lions deviennent "une population d'animaux qui pose problème" et qui doit donc être réduite.

Si on faisait un peu plus attention et que l'on essayait pas de tout cadrer pour que ça colle avec toute nos activités, ça serait quand même plus simple.
Ils ne veulent pas de requins ? Il n'y en a pas à Biarritz !

Ils sortent en dehors des horaires sûrs et surveillés, ils payent une amende et le sauvetage (si nécessaire&#8230 !

_:rolleyes: is not enough._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2013)

*Hockey sur glace : la France bat la Russie*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les requins&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De toute façon, le requin n'attaque pas l'homme, tout le monde sait cela &#8230; Sauf peut-être certains requins ! :rateau:



Cela dit, plus sérieusement, des recherches sud-africaines sur le sujet ont démontré que les attaques de surfers par les requins tenaient à ce que les requins, en raison de la silhouette que présente le surfer et sa planche, vu d'en dessous par le squale, le fait passer pour une otarie à ses yeux, donc ces attaques sont bien accidentelles. Pour reprendre l'image de la réserve africaine et des lions, c'est non seulement comme s'il descendait de voiture, mais qu'en plus, il le faisait déguisé en gazelle !

Cela dit, en Afrique, ce ne sont pas les lions, le danger, ce sont les hippopotames, ils tuent bien plus d'humains que les lions ! :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (10 Mai 2013)

Tu ne sais pas faire la différence entre un surfeur et un phoque ? Qu'est ce que c'est que ces sous-entendus ?


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, le requin n'attaque pas l'homme, tout le monde sait cela &#8230; Sauf peut-être certains requins ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A la Réunion, c'est plutôt qu'ils prennent les surfeurs pour des tortues


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2013)

Une belle histoire de train comme on aimerait en lire plus souvent..


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, en Afrique, ce ne sont pas les lions, le danger, ce sont les hippopotames, ils tuent bien plus d'humains que les lions !



Tu as oublié les Krokodiles


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2013)

T'ain Toum' t'es dégueulasse


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu as oublié les Krokodiles
> 
> http://team080.free.fr/Yaonnis/Photo forum/croco4.JPG



Nan, j'ai rien oublié, j'ai même failli écrire : "_ce sont les hippopotames, ils tuent bien plus d'humains que les lions ou les croques Odile_", renseigne toi bien !


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, j'ai rien oublié, j'ai même failli écrire : "_ce sont les hippopotames, ils tuent bien plus d'humains que les lions ou les croques Odile_", renseigne toi bien !



pas toujours


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> pas toujours



De temps en temps certains herbivores mangent de la viande, c'est connu :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2013)

Cela dit, en général, les hippo ne tuent pas les gens en les avalant, mais en les chargeant et en les piétinant. Dans l'eau, ils les machouillent un peu &#8230; Affectueusement, mais ils ne les mangent pas !


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> A la Réunion, c'est plutôt qu'ils prennent les surfeurs pour des tortues




c'est une légende urbaine (comme on dit)


----------



## CSP+ (10 Mai 2013)

On a plus de chance de mourir à cause d'un moustique que d'un requin


----------



## Galekal (10 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> T'ain Toum' t'es dégueulasse



Mais non. Ce sont des accessoires pour film d'horreur en plastoc. 

Ceci dit, l'ami Toum n'avait pas précisé pour le making off.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, en général, les hippo ne tuent pas les gens en les avalant, mais en les chargeant et en les piétinant. Dans l'eau, ils les machouillent un peu  Affectueusement, mais ils ne les mangent pas !



Oui, et apparemment dans l'article, ils s'emmêlent un peu les pinceaux là-dessus. Ils se sont bien fait machouiller par contre (faudra que je vous fasse voir la photo de ce que mon chien fait d'un os en plastique, vu les mâchoires de gros potame, le gars machouillé doit ressembler un peu à ça après usage).
Je croyais que c'était les néléphants qui détenaient le record de morts par attaque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

De toute manière, le prédateur n°1 de l'homme, ça reste le lapin crétin :


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je croyais que c'était les néléphants qui détenaient le record de morts par attaque.



Non, eux, pour autant que je sache, ils ont des records de dégâts matériels, mais ils tuent peu !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Une belle histoire de train comme on aimerait en lire plus souvent..



En voici une...


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2013)

Pour une fois qu'ils sont en avance ils arrivent quand même à être en retard :rateau:


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2013)

Il doit quand même y avoir plus de tortues que de phoques autour de la Réunion. Les TAAF c'est plus au sud 

Pour les parcs en Afrique, il ne faut pas sortir tout court. Tu peux tout autant de faire manger qu'écraser 
Y'a un type qui voulait faire son malin dans le parc Kruger en avancant pour que les les éléphants (avec des petits !) qui traversaient devant se dépêchent. Ben la mère l'a regardé, il a tout de suite stoppé son 4x4   

Pour le requin, c'est effectivement accidentel. Donc surveillance + respect des consignes devraient suffire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------

Sinon, aidez à sauver une espèce !


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mai 2013)

[/COLOR]

C'est bien : il a compris qui était le vrai dominant. C'est instinctif chez les cerveaux reptiliens. 


Pour ton poissons. Ils pourraient essayer les perturbateurs hormonaux. Ça a fait ses preuves sur ce genre de bestioles.


----------



## subsole (13 Mai 2013)

T'as bouffé la gamelle du chien ? !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> T'as bouffé la gamelle du chien ? !!



ça pue, c't'histoire !


----------



## ergu (13 Mai 2013)

CSP+ a dit:


> On a plus de chance de mourir à cause d'un moustique que d'un requin



Ouais, mais va surfer avec une moustiquaire, aussi !


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2013)

Ha!!! çà tombe bien

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/plan...er-des-insectes-il-va-falloir-s-y-mettre.html

http://forums.macg.co/12524912-post22067.html
J' annonce est désactivée, j' ai acheté le lot (12500 cafards de Madagascar)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Ha!!! çà tombe bien



Remarque, les insectes sont des arthropodes au même titre que les crevettes, écrevisses, crabes, homards et autres langoustes, bien sur, ce ne sont que des uniramés, et non des biramés comme les précédents, mais comme de toute façon, les branchies (la rame que les insectes ont perdus au cours de l'évolution, remplacées par une respiration trachéenne) sont précisément ce qu'on ne mange pas chez eux, qu'est-ce que ça change ?


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2013)

J' irais doucement quand meme.

Une cuillerée pour papa...






hhrrrrrr...


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2013)

Moi j'ai mangé du scorpion  mais pas de vers :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Moi j'ai mangé du scorpion  mais pas de vers :sick:



Tu dis ça parce qu'ils te les ont fait passer pour des pâtes !


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2013)

L'étalage de ces aliments plus ou moins ragoûtants ne doit pas nous effrayer.

Quelle que soit leur nourriture, tous les gens qui se nourrissent

finissent par mourir un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2013)

Oui, et puis si on bouffe des asticots on finira bouffés par eux un jour ou l'autre, juste retour des choses.
Non à la crémation !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2013)

Cela dit, entre mourir de ça tout de suite* ou d'autre chose dans longtemps, moi, j'ai choisi :rateau:


(*) Parce que par chez nous, vu les saloperies qu'on leur fait bouffer, aux insectes, pour essayer (sans succès) de s'en débarrasser, je pense qu'ils risquent d'avoir un arrière goût


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2013)

Ayant personnellement goûté (par accident) un café gourmand à la mouche, je tiens à signaler que c'est très amer.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2013)

La reine rouge de Lewis Caroll fait des émules au pays du soleil levant !?


----------



## patlek (14 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ayant personnellement goûté (par accident) un café gourmand à la mouche, je tiens à signaler que c'est très amer.



Moi, c' est un verre de lait au cafard (J' ai été surpris que le lait "craque" sous la dent)

J' étais en avance sur mon temps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> La reine rouge de Lewis Caroll fait des émules au pays du soleil levant !?



Voilà que notre aCLR (que nous aimons tous tant :love se met à confondre le pays du soleil levant avec le pays du matin calme 

aCLR, ça se passe en Chine, pas au Japon, ton histoire, rien que le nom de la gamine (Qin), qui se prononce "chine" en chinois, si je ne m'abuse, et qui est le nom originaire de la chine (le royaume de Qin est celui dont le roi est devenu le premier empereur de Chine après conquête des six autres royaumes de la région), ça aurait du te mettre sur la voie :hein:


----------



## Fìx (14 Mai 2013)

Et le point Godwin du jour a été atteint par&#8230;&#8230; 




_
(clic pour l'article)_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2013)

Plusieurs détenus s'évadent du Bois-Mermet


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Et le point Godwin du jour a été atteint par
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas godwin, non. Mais très très con, ça oui.


----------



## CSP+ (14 Mai 2013)

Destockage massif au Virgin Megastore: -50% (-20% supplementaire avec la carte de fidélité) sur l'ensemble du magasin.Des iPad 4 64 Go à 350 Euros par exemple mais j'imagine que les MacBook Air et Pro/Retina ainsi que les iMac aussi étaient à moitié prix.Clubic vient de publier cette nouvelle à l'instant mais le déstockage a commencé hier donc il n'y a plus rien au rayon électronique car les rayons étaient dévalisés dés l'ouverture des magasins à 10 heure. http://pro.clubic.com/actualite-e-business/actualite-558836-virgin-megastore-destocke-salaries.html  ///  http://www.lyoncapitale.fr/Journal/...h30?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> aCLR, ça se passe en Chine, pas au Japon, ton histoire



Ça reste des bridés, nan ?!


(moi aussi je peux être très très con )


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça reste des bridés, nan ?!
> 
> 
> (moi aussi je peux être très très con )



Surtout que c'est le nom de la Corée :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas godwin, non. Mais très très con, ça oui.




en effet ces points sont réservés à la comparaison aux nazis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Surtout que c'est le nom de la Corée :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Ah nan, la Corée, c'est "le pays des petits batonnets de poisson aromatisés au jus de crabe" ! 

Ben cela dit, effectivement, j'ai confondu (saloperie de médocs ), c'est l'Empire du milieu !


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Plusieurs détenus s'évadent du Bois-Mermet



Ahhh les bonnes vieilles échelles


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2013)

Le modèle allemand (youpi !)


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le modèle allemand (youpi !)



*elle aurait dû faire ses études en France...*

... en plus, c'est gratuit !


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le modèle allemand (youpi !)





> ainsi que parce que Berlin est sinistré économiquement par rapport à d autres villes comme Munich par exemple.



Attention, pas partout !

Par exemple, ici, les plus grosses entreprises c'est BMW et Siemens. Et ça embauche une grande partie de la ville.
Après il y a aussi le domaine d'activité, et ici c'est technique (ce qui amha est plus stable que travailler dans l'art en général).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *elle aurait dû faire ses études en France...*
> 
> ... en plus, c'est gratuit !



Sauf que si après ces personnes là ont un travail, tu en as sauvé une partie. C'est toujours mieux que rien.
Après, il y a peut être correlation avec la situation sociale dans laquelle ils sont. C'est dommage d'en arriver là pour pouvoir étudier.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ... en plus, c'est gratuit !



C'est vrai... On devrait rétablir la roue, les cachots insalubres (quoique), la lame de 40 kg, reconstruire la Bastille, ressusciter Louis XI, etc...


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Mai 2013)

http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribution/859849-christine-boutin-se-moque-de-la-mastectomie-d-angelina-jolie-que-de-betise-dans-un-tweet.html

Si je me fais couper les c*uilles est-ce que je ressemblerais à une femme pour autant 

J'aimerais qu'un bataillon de Hussards s'occupe d'elle :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le modèle allemand (youpi !)



La proportion de la population vivant sous le seuil de pauvreté est devenue plus forte dans la République fédérale quen France (16% en Allemagne contre 14% en France début 2013), conséquence dune augmentation quatre fois plus rapide de la pauvreté en Allemagne quen France depuis 2006, et a même explosé parmi les chômeurs (68% des chômeurs étaient sous le seuil de pauvreté en 2010 contre 41% 6 ans plus tôt). LAllemagne a connu depuis 2000 la plus forte croissance des inégalités de revenus de tous les pays de lOCDE :  http://www.oecd.org/fr/social/soc/49177707.pdf


Je me tiens à votre disposition pour toute information complémentaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2013)

Sauf que si après ces personnes là ont un travail, tu en as sauvé une partie. C'est toujours mieux que rien.
Après, il y a peut être correlation avec la situation sociale dans laquelle ils sont. C'est dommage d'en arriver là pour pouvoir étudier.[/QUOTE]



Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est vrai... On devrait rétablir la roue, les cachots insalubres (quoique), la lame de 40 kg, reconstruire la Bastille, ressusciter Louis XI, etc...



C'est pas vrai, vous n'avez pas encore compris, vous répondez encore à cet  Bon, je vais éviter les noms d'oiseaux 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Si je me fais couper les c*uilles est-ce que je ressemblerais à une femme pour autant



Je sais pas, mais c'est Karine, qui serait contente


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2013)

Un aveugle et son Mac 




http://www.estrepublicain.fr/meurthe-et-moselle/2013/05/15/la-revolte-d-un-aveugle


----------



## ru666 (15 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La proportion de la population vivant sous le seuil de pauvreté est devenue plus forte dans la République fédérale quen France (16% en Allemagne contre 14% en France début 2013), conséquence dune augmentation quatre fois plus rapide de la pauvreté en Allemagne quen France depuis 2006, et a même explosé parmi les chômeurs (68% des chômeurs étaient sous le seuil de pauvreté en 2010 contre 41% 6 ans plus tôt). LAllemagne a connu depuis 2000 la plus forte croissance des inégalités de revenus de tous les pays de lOCDE :  http://www.oecd.org/fr/social/soc/49177707.pdf
> 
> 
> Je me tiens à votre disposition pour toute information complémentaire.



On estime le pourcentage de travailleurs pauvres en Allemagne à 25%!! Sympa le modèle allemand ... :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> On estime le pourcentage de travailleurs pauvres en Allemagne à 25%!! Sympa le modèle allemand ... :afraid:



Les conséquences d'une politique à la "Tatcher" : le "marché" d'abord, la population ensuite &#8230; S'il reste quelque chose, ce qui est rarement le cas, les tenants de la finance n'ayant pas l'habitude de laisser quoi que ce soit après leur passage !


----------



## ru666 (15 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les conséquences d'une politique à la "Tatcher" : le "marché" d'abord, la population ensuite  S'il reste quelque chose, ce qui est rarement le cas, les tenants de la finance n'ayant pas l'habitude de laisser quoi que ce soit après leur passage !



Si si, ils laissent des dettes que la population exsangue doit couvrir. CQFD!!


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *elle aurait dû faire ses études en France...*
> 
> ... en plus, c'est gratuit !



et ??? sors toi les doigts de ton cul et apprend que le plus gros problème de la délinquance c'est ... *la récidive*, donc ton idée a toi c'est plutôt que remettre les gens dans rang par le travail et les études  il faut les laissés dans la merde tout le temps ?????????? tu m'écoeure


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contrib...gelina-jolie-que-de-betise-dans-un-tweet.html
> 
> Si je me fais couper les c*uilles est-ce que je ressemblerais à une femme pour autant
> 
> J'aimerais qu'un bataillon de Hussards s'occupe d'elle :mouais:




moi pour prévenir ma connerie, je vais me faire amputer le cerveau


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi pour prévenir ma connerie, je vais me faire amputer le cerveau


Honte à celui qui oserait répondre : "Ce n'était pas déjà fait ?"


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2013)

Pendant qu'en France la police est mise en accusation suite aux violences des supporters du PSG, en Angleterre la police interpelle un footballeur !?
Un partout, la balle au centre&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2013)

c'est en Angleterre cela pourra lui faire très mal au cul. En France au pire il risquait une petite remontrance...


----------



## ru666 (15 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est en Angleterre cela pourra lui faire très mal au cul. En France au pire il risquait une petite remontrance...



Irait-il au trou ?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribution/859849-christine-boutin-se-moque-de-la-mastectomie-d-angelina-jolie-que-de-betise-dans-un-tweet.html
> 
> Si je me fais couper les c*uilles est-ce que je ressemblerais à une femme pour autant&#8230;
> 
> J'aimerais qu'un bataillon de Hussards s'occupe d'elle&#8230; :mouais:



En même temps, que ce "journal" pour gauche soc-dém bien-pensante sanctionne des propos "inadmissibles" me fiche les jetons. Ces ayatollahs te foutraient devant des tribunaux toute personne qui dit "dérape". 
Je me branle totalement des propos de cette neuneu, mais je me battrais jusqu'à ce que j'ai  envie d'une petite mousse pour qu'elle ait le droit de dire des conneries (pseudo-pseudo-Voltaire).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Attention, pas partout !
> 
> Par exemple, ici, les plus grosses entreprises c'est BMW et Siemens. Et ça embauche une grande partie de la ville.
> Après il y a aussi le domaine d'activité, et ici c'est technique (ce qui amha est plus stable que travailler dans l'art en général).
> ...



Il lui reste à éradiquer les télés des prisons pour que les étudiants puissent s'y entendre lire.

Sinon, pour ceusse qui gueulent, vous penser que c'est mieux de laisser le terrain aux fanatiques religieux ?
Un gars qui lit du Spinoza, c'est toujours une brebis bêlante de perdue pour les excités du culte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2013)

*Un sexagénaire inculpé pour avoir "abusé sexuellement" de son paon*

Quel snob !


----------



## Fìx (16 Mai 2013)

J'ai juste un tout p'tit problème dans ma tête :hosto:

=> Il fait l'amour à un nid de frelons et décède


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un sexagénaire inculpé pour avoir "abusé sexuellement" de son paon*
> 
> Quel snob !



Des histoires de plumes dans le cul tout ça 



Fìx a dit:


> J'ai juste un tout p'tit problème dans ma tête :hosto:
> 
> => Il fait l'amour à un nid de frelons et décède



Ça s'appelle enculer les mouches


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2013)

Le foot, le foot, le foot, toujours le foot


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Le foot, le foot, le foot, toujours le foot





> «Ce sera le voyage de ma vie au cours duquel je me dépasserai autant que je le pourrai»



C'était bien le voyage de sa vie en effet :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça s'appelle enculer les mouches



Oui, bon  Le titre de l'article est trompeur, en fait le vrai sujet de 20 mn, c'est que l'info, reprise par journal suédois Nyheterna Sverige, venait en fait d'un site satyrique, et était un fake ! ça ne s'est jamais produit !


----------



## Fìx (16 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bon  Le titre de l'article est trompeur, en fait le vrai sujet de 20 mn, c'est que l'info, reprise par journal suédois Nyheterna Sverige, venait en fait d'un site satyrique, et était un fake ! ça ne s'est jamais produit !



Briseur de rêves !!


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bon  Le titre de l'article est trompeur, en fait le vrai sujet de 20 mn, c'est que l'info, reprise par journal suédois Nyheterna Sverige, venait en fait d'un site satyrique, et était un fake ! ça ne s'est jamais produit !



J'avais compris, je voulais juste saisir l'occasion d'écrire un gros mot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bon  Le titre de l'article est trompeur, en fait le vrai sujet de 20 mn, c'est que l'info, reprise par journal suédois Nyheterna Sverige, venait en fait d'un site satyrique, et était un fake ! ça ne s'est jamais produit !


 
J'aurais écrit plutôt satirique, mais c'est peut-être aussi un site "satyrique". "Le drame *satyrique* est un genre littéraire et théâtral de la Grèce antique , étroitement associé à la tragédie , qui met en scène des satyres".


----------



## ergu (16 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, bon  Le titre de l'article est trompeur, en fait le vrai sujet de 20 mn, c'est que l'info, reprise par journal suédois Nyheterna Sverige, venait en fait d'un site satyrique, et était un fake ! ça ne s'est jamais produit !



146 piqures frelon les organisateurs - aucune frelon la police !


----------



## rizoto (16 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le modèle allemand (youpi !)





Tucpasquic a dit:


> Attention, pas partout !
> 
> Par exemple, ici, les plus grosses entreprises c'est BMW et Siemens. Et ça embauche une grande partie de la ville.
> Après il y a aussi le domaine d'activité, et ici c'est technique (ce qui amha est plus stable que travailler dans l'art en général).


 
Master de philo, haute école de sciences sociales et 3 ans en art graphique pour je cite "travailler et écrire avec des images". Ça me fait un peu tiquer.



> Aujourdhui, je suis scénariste de bande dessinée. Après lobtention de  mon master de philo, je me suis installée à Berlin. Lattraction  quexerce cette ville est justifiée mais ce qui est navrant, cest que  personne ne dit ce quil sy passe vraiment au niveau de lemploi.



Mouaaah, tout le monde sait qu'il n'y a pas de travail a Berlin. 
C'est bien joli de rejoindre une ville hype allemande (ou le cout de la vie est tres faible d'ailleurs) sachant qu'ils sont des milliers avec le même type de diplômes a espérer comme elle de glander dans une galerie d'art.

Pour finir avec une petite diatribe sur les ecoles de commerce et les start-up... 

Mais oui le système allemand est mauvais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Master de philo, haute école de sciences sociales et 3 ans en art graphique pour je cite "travailler et écrire avec des images". Ça me fait un peu tiquer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, selon des statistiques beaucoup plus sérieuses (celles de l'OCDE), la "réussite" allemande est basée sur l'appauvrissement des couches les moins aisées de la population. Il y a en Allemagne 16% de travailleurs pauvres (contre 14% en France). Sans aucun salaire minimum, le nombre d'emplois dans les services qui ne sont rémunérés qu'à hauteur de 600 &#8364; par mois, voire moins est très important, et beaucoup doivent cumuler deux emplois pour vivre. On pourrait se dire "facile de réduire le chômage, en ne payant presque pas les gens", ben même pas, là aussi, leurs chiffres sont mauvais, il n'y a que les "marchés" qui profitent de leur fameuse "réussite" ! Toujours ce tristement célèbre "libéralisme" qui consiste à protéger la liberté des plus riches à le devenir toujours plus au détriment des couches les plus pauvres de la population !


----------



## rizoto (16 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, selon des statistiques beaucoup plus sérieuses (celles de l'OCDE), la "réussite" allemande est basée sur l'appauvrissement des couches les moins aisées de la population. Il y a en Allemagne 16% de travailleurs pauvres (contre 14% en France). Sans aucun salaire minimum, le nombre d'emplois dans les services qui ne sont rémunérés qu'à hauteur de 600  par mois, voire moins est très important, et beaucoup doivent cumuler deux emplois pour vivre. On pourrait se dire "facile de réduire le chômage, en ne payant presque pas les gens", ben même pas, là aussi, leurs chiffres sont mauvais, il n'y a que les "marchés" qui profitent de leur fameuse "réussite" ! Toujours ce tristement célèbre "libéralisme" qui consiste à protéger la liberté des plus riches à le devenir toujours plus au détriment des couches les plus pauvres de la population !



Les salaires sont fixes par branches et régions entre les partenaires sociaux. C'est pareil en Suède et cela fonctionne relativement bien.
Tu preferes vivre avec 600 euros/mois a Berlin (loyer moyen 6euros/m2) ou un Smic a Paris (loyer moyen 30euros/m2)? 

Ensuite, il n'y a pas de grosses différences entre salaire moyen et median des travailleurs français et allemands. 

Chômeur ou travailleur pauvre? telle est la question!
La réalité, c'est que le temps des contrats faciles en Afrique et d'une économie impérialiste. C'est fini! Ce n'est ni Hollande, ni Sarko qui vont y changer quelques choses

Pour en revenir a l'article, je n'ai pas compris quel était son projet. Elle a étudié dans 3 domaines completement differents et dans lesquels les places sont tres chers. Elle est a l étranger avec un master de philo, elle se décrit comme scenariste de bande dessines.

en Allemagne, on ne commence pas en haut de l'echelle, les diplômes ne font pas tout. On apprend le metier et on monte les échelons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu preferes vivre avec 600 euros/mois a Berlin (loyer moyen 6euros/m2) ou un Smic a Paris (loyer moyen 30euros/m2)?



Perso, je préfère vivre avec entre 3 et 4 smics à la campagne, dans une maison que je devrais avoir fini de payer en octobre prochain, mais là n'est pas la question : certes, en France, le logement coûte cher, mais par contre, vêtements, nourriture, fournitures scolaires, et autres bricoles (au hasard : un p'tit Mac), ça fait qu'avec 600 /mois, même si les loyers sont abordables, c'est quand même plus difficile qu'en France, dans un HLM de banlieue à côté d'un carrouf voire d'un "super discount". 

Et que penser d'un Pays qui, au lieu d'essayer d'améliorer la vie de ses citoyens, ne se préoccupe que d'engraisser les marchés financiers ?



rizoto a dit:


> Les salaires sont fixes par branches et régions entre les partenaires sociaux. C'est pareil en Suède et cela fonctionne relativement bien.



Sauf dans le domaine du premier employeur allemand : le service ! Là, on parle du salaire de la caissière de la supérette du coin de la rue, ou de l'arpette de l'artisan maçon du village !

L'Allemagne de Merkel délocalisant à tour de bras ses emplois industriels (à l'exception notable de l'industrie des machines pour l'industrie), j'ai parlé des emplois de service, et vu la durée hebdo du travail en Allemagne, cumuler deux emplois, ça veut dire un de jour plus un de nuit, ou peu s'en faut.


Enfin, pour ce qui est de démarrer en bas de l'échelle, ça ne tient pas, on ne confie pas au travailleurs du bas de l'échelle la responsabilité de projets de l'ampleur de celui qu'elle décrit, les gens au bas de l'échelle, eux, dans ce genre de projet, on leur confie les photocopies et l'approvisionnement en stylos et en sandwichs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> []
> 
> Pour en revenir a l'article, je n'ai pas compris quel était son projet. Elle a étudié dans 3 domaines completement differents et dans lesquels les places sont tres chers. Elle est a l étranger avec un master de philo, elle se décrit comme scenariste de bande dessines.



J'ai eu la même interrogation.  



rizoto a dit:


> []en Allemagne, on ne commence pas en haut de l'echelle, les diplômes ne font pas tout. On apprend le metier et on monte les échelons.


 
Le culte du diplôme est effectivement une tare française. J'ai lu des témoignages de gens qui travaillent en Allemagne et sont ravis de leur expérience, parce que les relations de travail et les possibilités de promotion y sont, selon leur expérience, bien meilleures. Mais il s'agissait d'ingénieurs Un témoignage reste une expérience singulière

Les bons côtés de la société allemande et les réussites de son modèle économique ne doivent pas masquer une part d'ombre, dont on commence à mesurer l'ampleur en Allemagne même. 

Certains ont dénoncé à grands cris la « germanophobie » d'Emmanuel Todd, parce qu'il osait mettre en cause, dans des termes assez fermes, l'orientation politique et économique prise par l'Europe sous influence allemande, ainsi que l'illusion mortelle que représentait la fascination du modèle allemand sur les élites françaises. Mais il se trouve que les économistes allemands hétérodoxes ne disent pas autre chose à propos de la politique de déflation salariale et de développement massif du travail partiel engagée sous l'ère Schröder avec le plan « Agenda 2010 » et les lois Hartz, dont découlent largement les avantages comparatifs qui expliquent la suprématie actuelle de l'industrie allemande : son impact social est dramatique pour une partie de la population allemande et ses conséquences macroéconomiques à long terme fatales pour la cohésion économique européenne. 

« L'idée originelle de toute l'expérience allemande [_i. e._ la politique néomercantiliste agressive autorisée par l'abaissement massif des coûts du travail et les délocalisations à l'Est] est fausse » disait ainsi il y a un an Heiner Flassbeck, ancien chef économiste de la CNUCED et vice-ministre des finances d'octobre 1998 à mars 1999 aux côtés d'Oskar Lafontaine (http://www.europaforum.public.lu/fr/actualites/2012/02/conf-iies-flassbeck/?). Il mettait notamment en lumière les effets profondéments pervers pour l'équilibre de la zone euro de la faiblesse sructurelle des taux d'inflation en Allemagne depuis la création de la monnaie unique. C'est, de son point de vue, la cause principale de la divergence croissante entre les économies des pays du Sud (mais aussi la France) et l'économie allemande. Ceux qui se félicitent du faible coût de la vie en Allemagne devraient y réfléchir.

Dans un rapport de janvier 2012, lOrganisation internationale du travail a également souligné en termes vigoureux le lien entre labaissement agressif des coûts du travail en Allemagne, en vue daméliorer la compétitivité des exportateurs, et les difficultés économiques des autres membres de la zone euro (http://www.ilo.org/wcmsp5/groups/pu...---publ/documents/publication/wcms_168092.pdf, notamment lencadré 4 « Évolution des salaires en Allemagne et troubles dans la zone euro », p. 52). Or, ce modèle n'est pas généralisable à toute l'Europe (cf. Engelbert Stockhammer, « Peripheral Europes Debt and German Wages. The Role of Wage Policy in the Euro Area », Research on Money and Finance, Discussion Paper n° 29, March 2011).

On a raison de souligner ce qui marche bien en Allemagne. Mais attention à ne pas mythifier aveuglément le modèle allemand.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2013)

Je les trouvais un peu chétifs: *tout s'explique...*


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je les trouvais un peu chétifs: *tout s'explique...*



c'est vrai que Sarko a tout de la brute


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je les trouvais un peu chétifs: *tout s'explique...*



Tu as raison. Les forts sont de droite. Très à droite même.








​


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je les trouvais un peu chétifs: *tout s'explique...*



Et selon cette même études plus la masse des muscles supérieur est développé moins la masse cérébrale est grande.  

D'ailleurs les auteurs de cette étude sont très musclés.


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> ​



Tiens, il y a du Godwin dans l'air...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Tiens, il y a du Godwin dans l'air...



Non : un clin d'il historique pertinent. Et il serait temps de se rendre compte que l'utilisation à tort et à travers de la notion de « point Godwin » est en train de lui faire perdre tout caractère opératoire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu as raison. Les forts sont de droite. Très à droite même.





loustic a dit:


> Tiens, il y a du Godwin dans l'air...



Nous dirons donc que, pour certains, c'est à Pavlov qu'ils font penser...


... sans être dupes, bien évidemment !


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Mai 2013)

http://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/11...-victime-dune-attaque-cacas-virtuels-facebook

déjà posté ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je les trouvais un peu chétifs: *tout s'explique...*



Entre 18 et 37 ans, je suis passé de 58 à 70 kg à grand peine et j'étais toujours de gauche, puis la vie a fait que pendant cette même période je suis monté par la suite jusqu'à 97,5 kg, toujours autant à gauche ! J'ai perdu ces 3 derniers mois 15,5 kg et je suis encore et toujours à gauche... bizarre


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Entre 18 et 37 ans, je suis passé de 58 à 70 kg à grand peine et j'étais toujours de gauche, puis la vie a fait que pendant cette même période je suis monté par la suite jusqu'à 97,5 kg, toujours autant à gauche ! J'ai perdu ces 3 derniers mois 15,5 kg et je suis encore et toujours à gauche... bizarre


C'est parce que c'est du gras, pas du muscle


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Entre 18 et 37 ans, je suis passé de 58 à 70 kg à grand peine et j'étais toujours de gauche, puis la vie a fait que pendant cette même période je suis monté par la suite jusqu'à 97,5 kg, toujours autant à gauche ! J'ai perdu ces 3 derniers mois 15,5 kg et je suis encore et toujours à gauche... bizarre



moi de 60 a 80 Kg et toujours de gauche  (il va falloir refaire un peu de sport)


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mai 2013)

Le gras, c'est des kilos de gauche ?

D'un seul coup je réalise pour le régime de Hollande:afraid:


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Tiens, il y a du Godwin dans l'air...





Cratès a dit:


> Non : un clin d'il historique pertinent. Et il serait temps de se rendre compte que l'utilisation à tort et à travers de la notion de « point Godwin » est en train de lui faire perdre tout caractère opératoire.


Surtout qu'à gauche aussi :


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mai 2013)

Sinon, les gars arrétez vos conneries : je fais 93 kgs...


----------



## Galekal (17 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon, les gars arrétez vos conneries : je fais 93 kgs...



Dans ce cas, il doit falloir être vraiment TRES grand pour conserver un IMC < 25


----------



## ergu (17 Mai 2013)

Mensurations amusantes... Ou pas [V.4].


----------



## patlek (17 Mai 2013)

(voix rauque)

C'est qui le gringalet sur l' image???






On dirait le président de Groland.


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2013)

J'en connais au moins un ici qui va pas être content du tout
Pourra pas être vert (de rage), il l'est déjà


----------



## inkclub (17 Mai 2013)

pour nos amis suisses

y'a le feu au lac


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> pour nos amis suisses
> 
> y'a le feu au lac



il a de la pollution militaire (munitions) dans celui la ?


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mai 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il doit falloir être vraiment TRES grand pour conserver un IMC < 25



Je fais ça à coup de balance. L'IMC par rapport à la taille, c'est une blague.
Je ne fais qu'1,85m.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2013)

*Un bébé naît avec 4,5 g d'alcool par litre de sang*


----------



## inkclub (17 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> il a de la pollution militaire (munitions) dans celui la ?



tu veux parler de ça


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2013)

Exactement


----------



## Galekal (17 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un bébé naît avec 4,5 g d'alcool par litre de sang*



A mon avis, le pauvre n'a pas intérêt a s'allumer une clope car son haleine doit être inflammable.

Ok, je -->


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> J'en connais au moins un ici qui va pas être content du tout
> Pourra pas être vert (de rage), il l'est déjà



T'as 250 loups en France, et la présence de l'espèce fait peser une telle pression sur les éleveurs au point de devoir en abattre ?? P'tain, on croit rêver


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'as 250 loups en France, et la présence de l'espèce fait peser une telle pression sur les éleveurs au point de devoir en abattre ?? P'tain, on croit rêver



Ouais, c'est l'exception (agri)culturelle française, en Italie, ils en ont des milliers, et les éleveurs de moutons n'ont aucun problème avec, sans doute que le mouton français est plus attractif !


----------



## inkclub (17 Mai 2013)

moi, je voudrais être le chat


explication du chat


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mai 2013)

J'ai cru au slogan "le changement c'est maintenant" je ne pensais pas que ce serait un changement en pire   

Et c'est le député de chez moi qui en est à l'initiative :mouais:

Aucun des ministres écologistes de droite n'avaient oser aller aussi loin

La gauche vient de me perdre à tout jamais Je ferais ainsi désormais, vote écolo par défaut au premier tour et blanc/abstention au deuxième

Sinon l'association* à laquelle j'adhère, association complètement indépendante de subventions, ne restera pas en reste si un seul loup est tué 

On dirait que cette gauche a voulu rattraper le couac de Mitterrand qui, après le sabotage du Rainbow Warrior, avait autorisé la Nouvelle Zélande à importer leurs moutons hors marché commun

*ASPAS Nature


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2013)

> Mariage pour tous : la loi validée par le Conseil constitutionnel
> Le Conseil constitutionnel a intégralement validé vendredi la loi autorisant en France le mariage et l'adoption pour les couples homosexuels. L'UMP avait saisi le Conseil constitutionnel aussitôt après le vote définitif par l'Assemblée, le 23 avril.



:love: :love:


----------



## Madalvée (17 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> :love: :love:



J'ai quand même peur qu'on doive mettre des services d'ordre pour les premières cérémonies enfin, je serai volontaire.


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'as 250 loups en France, et la présence de l'espèce fait peser une telle pression sur les éleveurs au point de devoir en abattre ?? P'tain, on croit rêver


J'hallucine, j'ai lu l'article sur les blaireaux. Je n'arrive même pas à croire que des types chassent juste pour chasser 

Autant, le chevreuil, le cerf etc. les chasseurs chassent puis consomment (et ce n'est pas au moment de la reproduction). Mais pour le blaireaux, c'est juste malsain, juste de la cruauté animale 

Là j'avoue que ça me rend triste. Non pas que ce soit autorisé ou non, mais surtout que des gens soient capables de ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Mais pour le blaireaux, c'est juste malsain, juste de la cruauté animale



Malheureusement, c'est de la cruauté humaine. Nous avons oublié qui nous sommes vraiment.



_Eh quoi ! tout est sensible.
PYTHAGORE_

Homme ! libre penseur ! te crois-tu seul pensant
Dans ce monde où la vie éclate en toute chose ?
Des forces que tu tiens ta liberté dispose,
Mais de tous tes conseils l'univers est absent.

Respecte dans la bête un esprit agissant :
Chaque fleur est une âme à la Nature éclose ;
Un mystère d'amour dans le métal repose ;
"Tout est sensible !" Et tout sur ton être est puissant.

Crains, dans le mur aveugle, un regard qui t'épie :
À la matière même un verbe est attaché...
Ne la fais pas servir à quelque usage impie !

Souvent dans l'être obscur habite un Dieu caché ;
Et, comme un oeil naissant couvert par ses paupières,
Un pur esprit s'accroît sous l'écorce des pierres !

Gérard de Nerval, _Les Chimères_​


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'hallucine, j'ai lu l'article sur les blaireaux. Je n'arrive même pas à croire que des types chassent juste pour chasser
> 
> Autant, le chevreuil, le cerf etc. les chasseurs chassent puis consomment (et ce n'est pas au moment de la reproduction). Mais pour le blaireaux, c'est juste malsain, juste de la cruauté animale
> 
> Là j'avoue que ça me rend triste. Non pas que ce soit autorisé ou non, mais surtout que des gens soient capables de ça



T'as mis du temps à le découvrir. Va dire ça dans l'île de Ré, quand on trouve des poubelles débordant de faisans les lendemains de chasse.

Les chasseurs ça chassent pour chasser. 

Derrière chez moi, j'ai assisté à des scènes dignes du sketch des Inconnus : plusieurs types autour d'un malheureux lapin en train de le cuisiner au pruneau sur place quasi à bout portant, avec leurs bonnes femmes en train de jouer les rabatteuses.
Ils emmènent même les gosses assister au carnage qu'ils appellent "chasse" (ces pauvres gars dans l'état physique où ils sont seraient bien incapable de chasser le moindre batracien sans leur fusil et leurs battues à la con).


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2013)

:sleep:


----------



## subsole (18 Mai 2013)

.. Des enfants de 8 et 9 ans ne présentent aucun trouble après avoir gouté de la cocaïne


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

En même temps, c'était de très petites quantités et l'ingestion, c'est pas la voie la plus efficace. T'as déjà vu Scarface faire autre chose que se brosser les dents, avec de la coke ?


----------



## subsole (18 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, c'était de très petites quantités et l'ingestion, c'est pas la voie la plus efficace. T'as déjà vu Scarface faire autre chose que se brosser les dents, avec de la coke ?



Quand même,_ enfants de 8 et 9 ans =>  cocaïne =>  *aucun* trouble_ <= je trouve ça trouble.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'as mis du temps à le découvrir. Va dire ça dans l'île de Ré, quand on trouve des poubelles débordant de faisans les lendemains de chasse.
> 
> Les chasseurs ça chassent pour chasser.
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas si longtemps, ils se réunissaient devant chez moi (Doubs) le matin avant de partir en groupe. De ma fenêtre, je voyais la bouteille de gentiane passer de bouche en bouche...

Ils venaient là parce que mon voisin etait le président de la fédération de chasse... après un AVC à 70 ans, il s'est remis à la chasse. un matin, seul il a chuté dans une pente, il à réussi à se tirer une balle dans le dos pendant la glissade. Mais il a survécu.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Quand même,_ enfants de 8 et 9 ans =>  cocaïne =>  *aucun* trouble_ <= je trouve ça trouble.



Ils n'ont peut-être pas fait le rapprochement avec le truc qu'ils reniflaient à la paille ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)

Embrasser un policier dans l'exercice de ses fonctions, un délit au Monténégro :love:


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il n'y a pas si longtemps, ils se réunissaient devant chez moi (Doubs) le matin avant de partir en groupe. De ma fenêtre, je voyais la bouteille de gentiane passer de bouche en bouche...
> 
> Ils venaient là parce que mon voisin etait le président de la fédération de chasse... après un AVC à 70 ans, il s'est remis à la chasse. un matin, seul il a chuté dans une pente, il à réussi à se tirer une balle dans le dos pendant la glissade. Mais il a survécu.



Oh ! Il y en a même qui ont réussi à se faire flinguer par leur chien ou à prendre leur pote pour un sanglier...
Siné, du temps où il sévissait encore dans Charlie tenait une rubrique nécrologique pas franchement compatissante à ce propos dans ses "zones".


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> .. Des enfants de 8 et 9 ans ne présentent aucun trouble après avoir gouté de la cocaïne



Ha bah, le lactose vendu 100 euros le gramme...

çà rappelle la BD de Margerin, un type qui reçoit de la "cocaine", il la coupe pour en revendre la moitié, celui qui l' achete la coupe aussi pour en revendre la moitié, celui qui l' achete la recoupe pour en vendre la moitié, etc... (Tous pensent qu' ils achetent de la cocaine d' excllente qualité), donc, etc... celui qui l' achete la recoupe, pour en vendre la moitié au premier de l' histoire... et çà forme une boucle qui tourne en rond.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Ha bah, le lactose vendu 100 euros le gramme...
> 
> çà rappelle la BD de Margerin, un type qui reçoit de la "cocaine", il la coupe pour en revendre la moitié, celui qui l' achete la coupe aussi pour en revendre la moitié, celui qui l' achete la recoupe pour en vendre la moitié, etc... (Tous pensent qu' ils achetent de la cocaine d' excllente qualité), donc, etc... celui qui l' achete la recoupe, pour en vendre la moitié au premier de l' histoire... et çà forme une boucle qui tourne en rond.



Ca me rappelle une autre BD de Margerin : celle où le gamin, à Noël a une panoplie de dealer et gueule en réalisant que la poudre, c'est du lactose... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Embrasser un policier dans l'exercice de ses fonctions, un délit au Monténégro :love:








Si ça avait été Christine Boudin, il aurait eu de bonnes raisons de porte plainte.


----------



## Galekal (18 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Quand même,_ enfants de 8 et 9 ans =>  cocaïne =>  *aucun* trouble_ <= je trouve ça trouble.



Aucun trouble... 
Dans ce cas, pas de doute, ils ont de l'entraînement. 

Non mais quelle époque...


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

Je vous jure que j'ai voulu écrire Christine Boutin, ça doit être le correcteur... Et si c'est un lapsus, c'est à l'insu de mon plein gré.
Et pour être plus clair :





Ca devient dangereux, policier, surtout s'il est marié.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2013)

*Conférence de François Hollande : le magazine allemand Der Spiegel raille sa prestation*

Je n'ai pas vu la conférence de presse, mais j'aime bien le résumé qu'en fait _Der Spiegel_ :

"Le massage pour l'esprit a duré deux heures"


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Conférence de François Hollande : le magazine allemand Der Spiegel raille sa prestation*
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu la conférence de presse, mais j'aime bien le résumé qu'en fait _Der Spiegel_ :
> 
> "Le massage pour l'esprit a duré deux heures"



Vraiment des bouffons chez Atlantico, spiegel un journal de gauche ? Non, centre gauche au mieux. 

Ensuite c'est bien parce qu'Atlantico a une rédaction vraiment pitoyable, on comprend mieux le choix de la taille de l'article, au lieu de débattre sur le fond, parce qu'il y en avait lors de la conférence, on va débattre sur la personne, où sur les commentaires. Surement une question d'incompétence ? 

Politique people, welcome. Il faut surtout pas faire des analyses, ni argumenter, ni expliquer, les lecteurs pourraient réfléchir et se dire "mais, mais, mais c'est kloug ?" 

A quand un article sur les chaussettes d'Hollande ? La cravate ? (ah non pardon), la montre ? (ah non), sur le chemin emprunter ? (ah non). C'est du sérieux quand même wahou. Politique-people, on est plus dans le people que dans la politique ... 

"Battez-vous" le leitmotiv de la presse ?

Au passage je voulais trouver un ancien journal (au hasard) pour comparer : 

http://www.cg06.fr/cms/cg06/upload/decouvrir-les-am/fr/files/expv_presse_6_5.pdf

Malgré une lecture difficile (qualité du journal en PDF), la différence est hallucinante. Amusant également de remplacer les mots "désuets", chacun son délire


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vraiment des bouffons chez Atlantico



Quoi de plus normal pour certains, d'avoir des *aigreurs d'estomac ?* 

Cratès, qu'on se gardera bien d'affubler du titre d'enragé de droite, a tout à fait raison de relever cette opinion tout à fait modérée sur cette conférence qui s'adressait aux vecteurs d'opinion.

Tout le discours sur l'Europe était destiné à éviter d'être trop précis sur les problèmes qui fâchent, et plus spécialement sur sa visite à Bruxelles que certains n'ont pas hésiter à qualifier de "Conseil de Discipline"...

En l'état actuel de ses différentes composantes, parler de gouvernement économique de l'Europe n'est, pour rester poli, qu'une vaste fumisterie....

Faut-il reprocher aux allemands de ne pas vouloir être dupes ?

On sait très bien de ce qu'il en est de la presse *en France*...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut-il reprocher aux allemands de ne pas vouloir être dupes ?



De quels allemands parles-tu ? Des quelques dizaines de milliers qui gouvernent et/ou se remplissent les poches, ou des quelques millions qui doivent vivre avec moins de 1000  par mois ? Sois un peu précis dans tes affirmations, qu'on comprenne bien ce que tu veux dire !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout le discours sur l'Europe était destiné à éviter d'être trop précis sur les problèmes qui fâchent, et plus spécialement sur sa visite à Bruxelles que certains n'ont pas hésiter à qualifier de "Conseil de Discipline"...





> "Conseil de Discipline"


 c'est pire pour l'intéressé et sa cohorte, un avertissement en vue d'un probable déclassement, mise en retrait, voire exclusion de la grande famille des gouvernants.



> Faut-il reprocher aux allemands de ne pas vouloir être dupes ?


 là je mentionnerai également les *français* de tous bords qui comme les *allemands* hors classe politique, dirigeants, etc. , ne sont que des souffre-douleur ou laissé-pour-compte, portés par la vague sur laquelle ils n'ont aucune influence, à part ne plus réélire ce beau monde. N'oublions pas les autres peuples, l'Europe, le Monde c'est un _vase clos_ même s'il est rond.

La fuite en avant n'est bonne pour personne, et personne en semble avoir le bon remède qui permettrait de s'en sortir, ne parlons pas de la volonté de tous. Les rois ont été remplacés par des gens qui n'ont pas plus de scrupules qu'ils n'en avaient pour le peuple, quand le ras-le-bol sera suffisamment grands, la réaction des peuples pourraient déplaire à la minorité en cause.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> là je mentionnerai également les *français* de tous bords qui comme les *allemands* hors classe politique, dirigeants, etc. , ne sont que des souffre-douleur ou laissé-pour-compte, portés par la vague sur laquelle ils n'ont aucune influence, *à part ne plus réélire ce beau monde.*



Là, faudrait que tu puisse nous expliquer comment on fait ça, vu que les votes "blancs" n'ont aucune incidence, ils sont classés avec les votes nuls, ce "beau monde" n'a pas besoin du vote de leurs compatriotes pour être élus, il leur suffit de voter pour eux mêmes pour être élus ! Même si leur vote est le seul à ne pas être "blanc ou nul", ils sont élus (et ne compte pas sur eux pour changer cette règle) !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, faudrait que tu puisse nous expliquer comment on fait ça, vu que les votes "blancs" n'ont aucune incidence, ils sont classés avec les votes nuls, ce "beau monde" n'a pas besoin du vote de leurs compatriotes pour être élus, il leur suffit de voter pour eux mêmes pour être élus ! Même si leur vote est le seul à ne pas être "blanc ou nul", ils sont élus (et ne compte pas sur eux pour changer cette règle) !



C'est bien là que le bas blesse, on exclu les votes nuls et blancs, cela se fait partout, même en Suisse. Alors qu'on devrait adopter une solution plus équitable ...

Sur 100 bulletins de vote, il faut 51% de oui

- oui    48
- non   45
- blanc   2
- nuls    5
________
Total  100, dans ce cas le candidat n'est pas élu 

On ne devrait même tenir compte des abstentions


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est bien là que le bas blesse, on exclu les votes nuls et les blancs, cela se fait partout, même en Suisse. Alors qu'on devrait adopter une solution plus équitable ...
> 
> Sur 100 ayant droit au vote, il faut 51% de oui
> 
> ...



Ben là, on n'aurait pas fini d'aller re-voter, parce que tout est fait pour qu'aucun candidat valable ne puisse se présenter !

Dans le cadre d'une société "non collectiviste", il y a deux options possibles :

- mettre la finance au service de la société,
- mettre la société au service de la finance.

Tout candidat qui tenterait de défendre la première option est d'office recalé. Les socialistes sont sensés la défendre, cette option, mais vu que la dite finance a bien tout verrouillé, et les tient par les coui  Les "choses de la vie", là, ils en sont réduis à maintenir la seconde.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, on n'aurait pas fini d'aller re-voter, parce que tout est fait pour qu'aucun candidat valable ne puisse se présenter !
> 
> Dans le cadre d'une société "non collectiviste", il y a deux options possibles :
> 
> ...



C'est ce qui nous arrive, aller re-voter, surtout en cas de ballotage. Autres pays autres moeurs , procédures, c'est le peuple qui peut défaire ce qui ne convient pas avec quelques retards il faut le reconnaître, mais c'est jouable.

Pour verrouiller la finance, il faut changer les lois, donc changer les hommes qui devront faire aboutir une ou de telles lois


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est ce qui nous arrive, aller re-voter, surtout en cas de ballotage. Autres pays autres moeurs , procédures, c'est le peuple qui peut défaire ce qui ne convient pas avec quelques retards il faut le reconnaître, mais c'est jouable.
> 
> Pour verrouiller la finance, il faut changer les lois, donc changer les hommes qui devront faire aboutir une ou de telles lois



Oui, mais tu oublies le point crucial dans ce que j'ai écrit : pour voter pour de tels hommes, faudrait déjà qu'ils puissent se présenter, et ensuite, qu'ils puissent démonter leur crédibilité, parce que le "bon peuple", il ne vote que pour les candidats qui lui disent ce qu'il veut entendre, les révolutions, fussent elles purement démocratiques (par les urnes, donc), il ne veut pas en entendre parler, ça fait trop peur, il votera toujours contre, là est le nud du problème. Pour un électeur ayant un minimum de bon sens politique, il y en a 10 qui n'en ont aucun, et qui votent, tels des moutons de Panurge, pour celui pour lequel on leur dit de voter !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2013)

*Graph of the day. Unemployment as a 2 year leading indicator for banks bad loans*

Des petits malins se sont amusés à mettre en graphique lévolution du chômage dans des pays en pleine récession et celle des créances douteuses des banques. Il ont évidemment établi un lien entre les deux, une large part de ces créances étant des emprunts que les chômeurs peinent à rembourser. Et les chômeurs de longue durée sont en premier lieu concernés. La corrélation permet danalyser lévolution du chômage comme un bon indicateur à deux ans de laugmentation des créances douteuses susceptibles de saper la santé des banques et la confiance des marchés financiers. Les résultats pour lItalie et lEspagne sont édifiants. Et indiquent  du fait de l'évolution de l'Italie notamment  que les difficultés ne sont pas derrière nous, mais devant 

Des rumeurs courent d'une offensive des marchés contre les économies périphériques et la France cet été, à l'approche des élections allemandes qui rendent tout le monde nerveux : Gerhard Schröder avait d'ailleurs mis en garde il y a quelques mois contre ce risque si la France ne se réformait rapidement (ce à quoi Todd répondrait que l'Allemagne et son modèle économique ne sont pas la solution mais le problème).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour un électeur ayant un minimum de bon sens politique, *il y en a 10 qui n'en ont aucun, et qui votent*, tels des moutons de Panurge, pour celui pour lequel on leur dit de voter !



C'est connu, Madame vote comme son mari, le fils comme son père, comme cela on perpétue la gabegie en place 

Si les allemands faisaient comme les français, l'Europe serait en proie à de bien plus graves difficultés 





> (ce à quoi Todd répondrait que l'Allemagne et son modèle économique ne sont pas la solution mais le problème&#8230.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De quels allemands parles-tu ? Des quelques dizaines de milliers qui gouvernent et/ou se remplissent les poches, ou des quelques millions qui doivent vivre avec moins de 1000  par mois ? Sois un peu précis dans tes affirmations, qu'on comprenne bien ce que tu veux dire !


Idem pour "les français"...


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2013)

> &#8220;When the flight attendant said we were heading to Dhaka, we believed that this was how you pronounced &#8216;Dakar&#8217; with a Turkish accent,&#8221; Valdivieso said.





> It was only then that Valdivieso and her husband looked around and realized that the plane was full of people who looked Asian, not African.



   :rateau:

http://skift.com/2013/05/18/why-its-a-very-good-idea-for-passengers-to-learn-airport-codes/

(ceci dit, il y a aussi des codes comme PDX ou IAD ou il est difficile de savoir ou tu vas )


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, on n'aurait pas fini d'aller re-voter, parce que tout est fait pour qu'aucun candidat valable ne puisse se présenter !
> 
> Dans le cadre d'une société "non collectiviste", il y a deux options possibles :
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, mais justement, on devrait relancer la campagne jusqu'à ce qu'on ait des candidats valables.
En 2002, j'étais pour l'invalidation du vote. 80% de votants pour un type qui n'était pas nécessairement en position de force si on additionnait les voix de gauche et de droite au départ, on a un sérieux problème. 
2002 a prouvé :
1. Que l'extrême-droite est toxique pour la solution de la "volonté générale" dont se réclame notre république.
2. Que seul le fait d'échapper à un gouvernement de ce type pouvait mobiliser les gens en masse. Quant à se reconnaître dans un parti, c'est fini. 
Il aurait donc fallu remettre les choses à plat, relancer de vrai débats pendant quelques semaines en essayant d'inventer une autre manière de faire de la politique.


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il aurait donc fallu remettre les choses à plat, relancer de vrai débats pendant quelques semaines en essayant d'inventer une autre manière de faire de la politique.



Alors que ça fait plusieurs mois qu'un parti essaye de se redéfinir ? 

En même temps, les belges ont réussi à tenir sans gouvernement pendant un moment, alors bon, nous aussi on aurait pu le faire !!!

Au moment des élections il n'y a pas que droite et gauche, mais aussi tout ce qu'il y a à droite, à gauche et entre les deux. Ça c'est sur, ça ne fait pas des masses en %, mais ils existent. Donc tu peux déjà voter pour eux. Certains défendent une autre vision de la politique, ou du moins essaye de faire changer les choses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais justement, on devrait relancer la campagne jusqu'à ce qu'on ait des candidats valables.



Ou jusqu'au moment où les gens voteront pour n'importe qui par lassitude ? Si l'enjeu est de permettre l'émergence d'alternatives politiques. Il n'est pas sûr que la prolongation _ad nauseam_ des campagnes électorales les favorise toujours. 

Les questions de la responsabilisation des élites politiques, de leur formation et sélection, ou encore des rapports incestueux qu'entretiennent le journalisme et la politique, me semblent plus fondamentales pour expliquer le marasme de l'offre politique et sa traduction électorale. Et la question de l'Europe aussi, du fait d'un mode de fonctionnement qui dépolitise les actes de gouvernement en marginalisant les procédures de délibérations collectives. Enfin celle de l'impuissance de l'État face à la toute-puissance des marchés, de la finance mondialisée. Quel intérêt de voter pour des candidats qui n'ont à proposer que des variations sur le thème « il n'y a pas d'alternative » ou qui ne parviennent pas à être crédibles lorsqu'ils énoncent au contraire « nous on peut » ? Qu'y apporterait telle ou telle modification des procédures électorales ?

Voir les remarques de Christian Salmon sur la montée en France de ce sentiment d'impuissance qui discrédite le politique : http://www.mediapart.fr/journal/france/310313/democratie-etat-d-alerte

Ou encore, les réflexions d'Ivan Krastev sur la montée du populisme et d'une culture politique de la défiance entre gouvernés et gouvernants : 
http://www.eurozine.com/articles/2007-11-20-krastev-fr.html
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/fr/ivan_krastev_can_democracy_exist_without_trust.html
http://tedglobal.blog.lemonde.fr/20...n-de-la-defiance-la-politique-va-disparaitre/


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors que ça fait plusieurs mois qu'un parti essaye de se redéfinir ?
> 
> En même temps, les belges ont réussi à tenir sans gouvernement pendant un moment, alors bon, nous aussi on aurait pu le faire !!!
> 
> Au moment des élections il n'y a pas que droite et gauche, mais aussi tout ce qu'il y a à droite, à gauche et entre les deux. Ça c'est sur, ça ne fait pas des masses en %, mais ils existent. Donc tu peux déjà voter pour eux. Certains défendent une autre vision de la politique, ou du moins essaye de faire changer les choses.



Qui essaie de se redéfinir ? Tu ne parles tout de même pas du marasme dans lequel on est en train de couler au point d'être prêt à se livrer à une merdouille de gouvernement d'"union nationale"? 

Apparemment on n'en finit pas de mettre le gouvernail à droite et ce n'est pas encore assez. Pour faire des analogies aussi foireuse que "les extrêmes se touchent" on pourrait dire qu'on tourne en rond (c'est vrai que c'est nul  comme analogie).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

@Cratès : et la toxicité du FN, tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais justement, on devrait relancer la campagne jusqu'à ce qu'on ait des candidats valables.



J'entends d'ici l'énoncé des résultats de la présidentielle par Claire Chazal, au soir de l'élection : "_Et donc, est élu au 986ème tour, le candidat xxxx avec 66,7% des voix des trois votants._"* 



Cratès a dit:


> Ou jusqu'au moment où les gens voteront pour n'importe qui par lassitude ?



Non non ! (voir ci dessous) ! 

(*) Son adversaire étant célibataire, et donc n'ayant pas pu faire voter sa femme, notre nouveau président est élu avec sa voix et celle de son épouse !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2013)

l'Europe ?

Flamby rappelle fait furieusement penser à *ça !*

Criant de vérité !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> @Cratès : et la toxicité du FN, tu en penses quoi ?



Le FN ? Hum   Je vais faire synthétique.

Il interdit pour l'instant l'émergence d'une alternative antilibérale, en vulgarisant de bonnes idées (les analyses post-keynesienne de la crise) qu'il associe à ses lubies maurassiennes héritées (l'Anti-France et toussa). Il pourra masquer ces dernières, les rejeter dans l'arrière-cour, mais elles continueront à travailler dans l'ombre. La réponse serait la constitution d'une droite républicaine keynesienne forte qui puisse travailler avec la partie saine de la gauche qui n'est pas encore entièrement soumise à l'idéologie de la mondialisation et de la toute-puissance des marchés.


Voilà.


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est bien là que le bas blesse...



Et le haut ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Et le haut ?



Vide, vidé, incapable de penser autrement qu'en termes de rentabilité maximale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Et le haut ?



Il est en bât !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2013)

*Selon une étude scientifique, être pessimiste aiderait à vivre mieux et plus longtemps*
_le pessimisme concernant votre propre avenir vous conduirait, tout bien pesé, à prendre plus de précautions quant à votre santé et plus de garanties quant à votre propre sécurité.​_Le problème de cette étude est qu'elle va conduire les pessimistes à être plus optimistes quant à leur avenir, et donc à vivre moins bien et moins longtemps que si on leur avait dissimulé la vérité afin de leur permettre de rester pessimistes.

Tout ça ne rend pas très optimiste sur l'avenir du pessimisme


----------



## ergu (20 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Selon une étude scientifique, être pessimiste aiderait à vivre mieux et plus longtemps*
> _le pessimisme concernant votre propre avenir vous conduirait, tout bien pesé, à prendre plus de précautions quant à votre santé et plus de garanties quant à votre propre sécurité.​_Le problème de cette étude est qu'elle va conduire les pessimistes à être plus optimistes quant à leur avenir, et donc à vivre moins bien et moins longtemps que si on leur avait dissimulé la vérité afin de leur permettre de rester pessimistes.
> 
> Tout ça ne rend pas très optimiste sur l'avenir du pessimisme



Oui, mais en amenant peut-être les optimistes à être un peu plus pessimistes sur leur avenir va-t-on avoir l'effet contigu inverse sur eux avec au final une conclusion que les optimistes rendus pessimistes de par leur optimisme vivront plus longtemps et mieux que les pessimistes rendus trop optimistes en raison de leur pessimisme.

Une étude dont la publication aurait le don d'inverser ses propres résultats en somme.
C'est fascinant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2013)

*un point de vue comme un autre...*


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mai 2013)

Tant mieux ! On se barrera aussi j'espère.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tant mieux ! On se barrera aussi j'espère.



Même pas besoin: se barrer d'où ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

> Les Allemands travaillent de 38,5 à 40 h/semaine, jusquà lâge de 67 ans, sans CMU (tout le monde paye, soit assurance privée ou par statut de salarié) et le HARZ 4 1.



Ouf ... on est pas les seuls à travailler autant d'heures, c'est peut-être par ça qu'il faudrait commencer, travailler plus, et pas de sécu, on paie les assurances individuellement, 4 personnes en famille = 4 primes à payer.



> En Suisse, la durée hebdomadaire de travail est de 42 heures, soit davantage que dans d'autres pays


----------



## rizoto (20 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tant mieux ! On se barrera aussi j'espère.



Et pourquoi faire!?


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Et pourquoi faire!?



C'est pourtant évident: nous porterons au pouvoir laméluche et marine qui ont une opinion identique sur le sujet.

Il sauront nous conduire vers un avenir radieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Selon une étude scientifique, être pessimiste aiderait à vivre mieux et plus longtemps*
> _le pessimisme concernant votre propre avenir vous conduirait, tout bien pesé, à prendre plus de précautions quant à votre santé et plus de garanties quant à votre propre sécurité.​_Le problème de cette étude est qu'elle va conduire les pessimistes à être plus optimistes quant à leur avenir, et donc à vivre moins bien et moins longtemps que si on leur avait dissimulé la vérité afin de leur permettre de rester pessimistes.
> 
> Tout ça ne rend pas très optimiste sur l'avenir du pessimisme&#8230;





ergu a dit:


> Oui, mais en amenant peut-être les optimistes à être un peu plus pessimistes sur leur avenir va-t-on avoir l'effet contigu inverse sur eux avec au final une conclusion que les optimistes rendus pessimistes de par leur optimisme vivront plus longtemps et mieux que les pessimistes rendus trop optimistes en raison de leur pessimisme.
> 
> Une étude dont la publication aurait le don d'inverser ses propres résultats en somme.
> C'est fascinant.



Oh, c'est bien pire que ça, la publication de cette étude vient d'induire un phénomène qu'on pensait impossible : le mouvement perpétuel, parce que si les pessimistes deviennent optimistes, ça va les rendre pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes, ce qui les fera devenir optimistes, ce qui les rendra pessimistes &#8230;

  

EDIT : ah ! J'oubliais : pareil pour les optimistes, mais dans le sens contraire ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : ah ! J'oubliais : pareil pour les optimistes, mais dans le sens contraire ! :rateau:



non, la c'est surtout une question de vent






(oui je sors)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un point de vue comme un autre...*





Anonyme a dit:


> Ouf ... on est pas les seuls à travailler autant d'heures, c'est peut-être par ça qu'il faudrait commencer, travailler plus, et pas de sécu, on paie les assurances individuellement, 4 personnes en famille = 4 primes à payer.





> tout le monde paye, soit assurance privée ou par statut de salarié



C'est faux, tout le monde ne paie pas ! La différence entre l'Allemagne et la France, c'est qu'en Allemagne, ceux qui ne *peuvent* pas payer (et là bas, ils sont très nombreux, dont une bonne partie a travaillé toute sa vie jusqu'à 67 ans et ne touche que quelques queues de cerise en guise de retraite), s'ils sont malades : qu'ils crèvent !

Après ça, choisis ton camp modèle social, camarade !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un point de vue comme un autre...*



Haaaa, et puis après un bonne guerre...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est faux, tout le monde ne paie pas ! La différence entre l'Allemagne et la France, c'est qu'en Allemagne, ceux qui ne *peuvent* pas payer (et là bas, ils sont très nombreux, dont une bonne partie a travaillé toute sa vie jusqu'à 67 ans et ne touche que quelques queues de cerise en guise de retraite), s'ils sont malades : qu'ils crèvent !



Chez nous ils peuvent obtenir de l'aide :> http://www.lausanne.ch/ville-offici...restations/domaines-prestations-sociales.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Chez nous ils peuvent obtenir de l'aide :> http://www.lausanne.ch/ville-offici...restations/domaines-prestations-sociales.html



Ben, au pays de la Croix Rouge, c'est quand même la moindre des choses


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un point de vue comme un autre...*



chose a laquelle il est possible de répondre cela  ( c'est toujours aussi lol boulevard voltaire, ou comment faire du Minute pour sous le couvert d'un Figaro  )

[YOUTUBE]axDyUNWyuw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

> Sarkozy : casse toi pauvre con!



Ils l'ont chassé  la vie des pauvres n'a pas changé pour autant


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ils l'ont chassé  la vie des pauvres n'a pas changé pour autant



À noter qu'à contrario, les riches cons, il ne leur a jamais demandé de se casser


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À noter qu'à contrario, les riches cons, il ne leur a jamais demandé de se casser



Non, ils partent d'eux-mêmes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, ils partent d'eux-mêmes.



Fais pas l'malin, toi, on sait bien, que c'est toi qui les récupère à Vevey, pour ton usage perso


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ils l'ont chassé  la vie des pauvres n'a pas changé pour autant



Elle ne change pas en changeant de président. Mais on respire quand même mieux depuis qu'"il" est parti.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle ne change pas en changeant de président. Mais on respire quand même mieux depuis qu'"il" est parti.



T'as bien raison: *certains respirent même beaucoup mieux...* 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------




macinside a dit:


> chose a laquelle il est possible de répondre cela  ( c'est toujours aussi lol boulevard voltaire, ou comment faire du Minute pour sous le couvert d'un Figaro  )





*Un conseil pour soigner tes 80 kgs*


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2013)

Tiens il y a ton idole qui dit encore des conneries


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2013)

Je dois dire que 'la validation du conseil constitutionnel pas fondée en droit', c'est grandiose !

Mais bon, elle a besoin de ça pour exister médiatiquement, alors laissez lui son os


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *un point de vue comme un autre...*



Le nombre milliardaires dans le monde ne cesse de croitre, plus la misère progresse et plus ils sont riches. On en est à plus de 60 000 milliardaires, ils se partagent à eux seuls 30 % des richesses produites dans le monde en une année. 
Ils accaparent tout cet argent, amassent des fortunes colossales et nous on se tape sur la gueule en pensant que le problème ce sont les fonctionnaires, les immigrés, les assistés, les fainéants... c'est navrant. Cet argent ils accumulent en exploitant tout le monde, en nivelant les salaires par le bas, en faisant des opérations financières, en échappant à l'impôt via les paradis fiscaux, ils sont les premiers voyous du monde et nous on préfère tapper sur les pauvres. Triste monde. Continuons de détruire la planète, continuons de nous diviser, ils continueront de s'enrichir.


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je dois dire que 'la validation du conseil constitutionnel pas fondée en droit', c'est grandiose !
> 
> Mais bon, elle a besoin de ça pour exister médiatiquement, alors laissez lui son os


Il y a aussi la loi supérieure à celle de la République&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il y a aussi la loi supérieure à celle de la République


La, il faut reconnaitre qu'elle n'a pas complètement tort : Ca s'appelle effectivement la conscience. Par contre pour les appliquer il faut être prêt(e) à en accepter les conséquences si elles vont à l'encontre des lois de la république. D'où le 'pas complètement'.
Mais elle, elle a l'air de penser que si sa conscience lui dicte une conduite les lois de la république n'ont qu'à fermer leur gueule, ce qui bien entendu _n'est pas fondé en droit_


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> La, il faut reconnaitre qu'elle n'a pas complètement tort : Ca s'appelle effectivement la conscience. Par contre pour les appliquer il faut être prêt(e) à en accepter les conséquences si elles vont à l'encontre des lois de la république. D'où le 'pas complètement'.
> Mais elle, elle a l'air de penser que si sa conscience lui dicte une conduite les lois de la république n'ont qu'à fermer leur gueule, ce qui bien entendu _n'est pas fondé en droit_



Non c'est le droit naturel  (si tu veux un minimum de fondement "juridique")

Il est également question de loi supra constitutionnelle. (hiérarchie entre les lois constitutionnelles).

Débat à la con mais intéressant, quand il est bien expliqué. 

La liberté de conscience dans le débat, c'était juste pour dire "si un maire ne veut pas, les adjoints le feront, si les adjoints ne veulent pas, le procureur nomme un officier pour célébrer le mariage" (grosso merdo).

Remanier à la sauce UMP ça donne : un maire peut refuser de marier les couples homosexuels, donc ils ne pourront pas se marier (totalement faux et en plus le couple peut demander des dommages et intérêts).

Remanier à la sauce intellectuelle : c'est quoi la liberté de conscience blablabla, pas de définition juridique, mais si on fait le parallèle avec les couples hétérosexuels, c'était juste pour dire aux maires qui sont contre que de toute manière ils peuvent déléguer. bref. Cool non ? Comment faire débattre les députés UMP sur du vent, ils devraient taffer chez EDF en ce moment parce que vu tout ce qu'ils brassent on n'a plus besoin de centrale nucléaire.

P.S : je me trouve relativement sympa, et encore j'ai rien dit sur NKM qui préfère se détacher de l'UMP avant les élections, tout ça pour ne pas froisser les homosexuels parisiens.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

> tout ça pour ne pas froisser les homosexuels* parisiens*



On croit rêver là, que serait la France sans Paris ?
A force de tout centraliser, on oublie forcément les autres 

Ah si Paris m'était conté (ma ville natale)


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ah si Paris m'était comté (ma ville natale)



C'est meilleur et il n'y a pas de trou


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est meilleur et il n'y a pas de trou



Oui, mais ça file des aphtes ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est meilleur et il n'y a pas de trou



Depuis quand, il n'y a pas de trous à Paris ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Depuis quand, il n'y a pas de trous à Paris ?



Il parlait du Comté, pas de Paris !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il parlait du Comté, pas de Paris !



J'avais rectifé 





> Ah si Paris m'était *conté*


 trop rapide notre ami


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'avais rectifé



Oui, mais tu n'as pas pu rectifier la citation de ton post dans le sien ! 

Bon, on ne va pas en faire tout un fromage, de cette histoire de Comté ! :rateau:


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est meilleur et il n'y a pas de trou





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais ça file des aphtes ! :rateau:





Anonyme a dit:


> Depuis quand, il n'y a pas de trous à Paris ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il parlait du Comté, pas de Paris !





Anonyme a dit:


> J'avais rectifé  trop rapide notre ami





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais tu n'as pas pu rectifier la citation de ton post dans le sien !
> 
> Bon, on ne va pas en faire tout un fromage, de cette histoire de Comté ! :rateau:



   :rateau:


----------



## subsole (20 Mai 2013)

Ouffff ..


----------



## Galekal (20 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ouffff ..



En effet. Vu que les milliardaires se portent de mieux en mieux, nous voici rassurés. On peut enfin retourner débattre a propos du sexe des anges.


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

Est-ce bien normal que quelqu'un puisse posséder 72,7 milliards de dollars ? 
Il lui en restait un seul qu'il sera toujours extrêmement riche.
J'aurais du mal à ne pas me sentir coupable ou au moins responsable en regardant diverses situations de pauvreté. Probablement pour ça qu'il joue les "philanthropes".
En tout cas, en proportion de mes revenus et des siens, mes 10  mensuel de donations à une asso caritative font que je suis au moins 100 fois plus généreux que lui.


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> On croit rêver là, que serait la France sans Paris ?
> A force de tout centraliser, on oublie forcément les autres
> 
> Ah si Paris m'était conté (ma ville natale)



Ah juste si tu pouvais répondre a cette question : 

Je parlais des élections à la maire de ?

Il est donc logique que je parle de ... 

Et j'aime pas le fromage  

Frustration mal placée ? Non parce que tu peux gueuler contre Paris il y a pas de problème, ils sont tous cons la bas, je le sais j'y habite et je suis contagieux de connerie . 


La presse vient de se réveiller on dirait : 

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/municipa...le-mariage-pour-tous-divise-l-ump_328396.html


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

L'ail s'avère 100 fois plus efficace que les antibiotiques et agit en un temps record

C'est génial ! 
T'es jamais malade mais t'es célibataire et t'as pas d'amis, on veut même pas te louer un appart, t'accorder un prêt, tu rates tous tes entretien d'embauches, bref t'es jamais malade mais tu rates ta vie


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> L'ail s'avère 100 fois plus efficace que les antibiotiques et agit en un temps record
> 
> C'est génial !
> T'es jamais malade mais t'es célibataire et t'as pas d'amis, on veut même pas te louer un appart, t'accorder un prêt, tu rates tous tes entretien d'embauches, bref t'es jamais malade mais tu rates ta vie



Mais faut pas le croquer 
Faut l'enfiler comme suppositoire


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2013)

La prochaine fois que je chope une gastro, je préviens ma compagne avant, je prends des couvertures pour dormir sur le divan et je teste...


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais faut pas le croquer
> Faut l'enfiler comme suppositoire



Nan mais tu trouves les prétextes que tu veux pour foutre des trucs dans ton cul mais :


> Le disulfure de diallyle est un composé organosoufré dérivé de l'ail et de quelques autres plantes de la famille Allium. Il est produit pendant la décomposition de l'allicine libéré quand on écrase l'ail.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2013)

Je croyais que l'ail était surtout efficace en collier autour du cou  :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Est-ce bien normal que quelqu'un puisse posséder 72,7 milliards de dollars ?
> Il lui en restait un seul qu'il sera toujours extrêmement riche.
> J'aurais du mal à ne pas me sentir coupable ou au moins responsable en regardant diverses situations de pauvreté. Probablement pour ça qu'il joue les "philanthropes".
> En tout cas, en proportion de mes revenus et des siens, mes 10  mensuel de donations à une asso caritative font que je suis au moins 100 fois plus généreux que lui.


A lire  à ce sujet.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je croyais que l'ail était surtout efficace en collier autour du cou  :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



Pour les vampires capitalistes, ça ne marche pas. 
Et le "s'il-vous-plaît, ne me sucez pas jusqu'à la mort" ça ne marche pas plus qu'avec leurs cousins des Carpates (eux, ce serait plutôt les cousins de la carapate, si on s'en tient au caractère voyageur de  leurs nos biens).


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mai 2013)

Une imprimante à pizza pour régler le problème de la faim dans le monde

Avec un accélérateur de décomposition de vomi à l'autre bout de la chaîne, ça devrait le faire.


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2013)

Ce serat: 

"Qu'est ce qu' on mange ce midi?
pizza
Et ce soir
Pizza
Demain matin?
pizza
Demain soir?
pizza
Dimanche?
pizza
et Mercredi prochain?
pizza
et au mois d' aout?
pizza
L' an prochain?
pizza


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Une imprimante à pizza pour régler le problème de la faim dans le monde
> 
> Avec un accélérateur de décomposition de vomi à l'autre bout de la chaîne, ça devrait le faire.



Les imprimeurs, dont le métier bat de l'aile, pourront se recycler dans le fast food 

j'imagine quand ça sera au point, comment elles vont tourner, les Gestetner, pour alimenter les cantines scolaires et autres restaurants d'entreprises, et les grands chefs étoilés du Gault et Millau composeront leurs petits plats sur Quark Xpress ou Adobe InDesign 



Cela dit, le mec, s'il pense régler le problème de la faim dans le monde avec ça, il se fourre le doigt dans l'&#339;il jusqu'à pouvoir se gratter l'intérieur des orteils, parce que je ne sais pas si t'a vu le prix des cartouches d'imprimante ! :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Une imprimante à pizza pour régler le problème de la faim dans le monde
> 
> Avec un accélérateur de décomposition de vomi à l'autre bout de la chaîne, ça devrait le faire.



Cool ! La viande artificielle, ça arrive (et pas seulement l'horreur qui pousse toute seul).
En même temps c'est pas super appétissant tout de même.


----------



## Berthold (22 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, le mec, s'il pense régler le problème de la faim dans le monde avec ça, il se fourre le doigt dans l'il jusqu'à pouvoir se gratter l'intérieur des orteils, parce que je ne sais pas si t'a vu le prix des cartouches d'imprimante ! :mouais:


Pour l'instant. Tu te rappelles le prix des cartouches de laser il y a 15 ans ? :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Une imprimante à pizza pour régler le problème de la faim dans le monde
> 
> Avec un accélérateur de décomposition de vomi à l'autre bout de la chaîne, ça devrait le faire.



C'est ça qu'ils ont trouvé pour nous faire manger des insectes !?
Les réduire en poudre et imprimer des pizzas, chapeau ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2013)

*LA RÉPONSE DU PAKISTAN À LA PÉNURIE D'ÉLECTRICITÉ: NE PORTEZ PAS DE CHAUSSETTES*

Et c'est même pas une blague.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *LA RÉPONSE DU PAKISTAN À LA PÉNURIE D'ÉLECTRICITÉ: NE PORTEZ PAS DE CHAUSSETTES*
> 
> Et c'est même pas une blague.



Ah le gorafi, sont trop forts quand même, entre ça et l'imprimante à pizzas  :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2013)

*on atteint des sommets insoupçonnés...* 

C'est, en effet, très urgent quand on peut *constater l'efficacité de cette administration et de ses agents...*


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *on atteint des sommets insoupçonnés...*



Maman porte bien des pantalons et des baskets 

La cour des comptes qui soulignent également que les enseignants français sont parmi les moins bien payés en Europe.
Sachant qu'il y a un ordinateur sous windoz 3.1 par établissement, 1 vidéo projecteur, pas de rideaux, du chauffage une fois sur 2, faudra m'expliquer quand même comment ils font pour que la scolarité coûte 31 % plus cher que la moyenne de l'OCDE (ça serait tout de même intéressant de connaître qui coûte le moins cher et le plus cher car 31 % de plus que la moyenne ça ne veut rien dire. "Durée d'instruction trop longue et pas assez d'élèves" par classe. Pourquoi pas le 1er mais le 2e c'est du foutage de gueule.

En tout cas c'est clair qu'il a besoin d'être dégraissé le mamouth mais pas forcément comme on croit, le 1er truc qu'il faudrait faire c'est raser les rectorats, ces machines inhumaines, féodales, inattaquables, qui décident de tout et n'importe comment, c'est la priorité.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *on atteint des sommets insoupçonnés...*



La robe c'est bien, ça aère les burnes pour qu'elles soient à 34° et avoir tout plein de spermatozoïdes maousse-costauds


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2013)

Et le kilt ? Personne n'en parle  

(L'avantage avec les réactionnaires c'est qu'ils manquent de reflexion  )


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> [/COLOR](L'avantage avec les réactionnaires c'est qu'ils manquent de *réflection*  )





TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est, en effet, très urgent quand on peut *constater l'efficacité de cette administration et de ses agents...*



Réflexion faite, tu en es une parfaite démonstration !


----------



## daniel888 (23 Mai 2013)

pas terrible !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2013)

A près "l'avis du conseil constitutionnel pas fondé en droit" et les "lois supérieures à la loi", voici venir "l'abus de majorité"

P'tain, ils font un concours ou bien ? Madame Morano et monsieur Hortefeux sont attendus sur la ligne de départ !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> A près "l'avis du conseil constitutionnel pas fondé en droit" et les "lois supérieures à la loi", voici venir "l'abus de majorité"
> 
> P'tain, ils font un concours ou bien ? Madame Morano et monsieur Hortefeux sont attendus sur la ligne de départ !





> «Ce n&#8217;est pas une loi comme une autre, ça ne peut pas se décider par un abus de majorité», a-t-il encore dénoncé, accusant implicitement le PS d&#8217;imposer cette nouvelle législation à la nation.



Ben nan, c'est fondé, c'est bien connu, seule la droite à le droit d'imposer à la Nation des lois dont la Nation ne veut pas (et putain, elle ne s'est jamais privé pour le faire) !


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2013)

Je crois qu'il s'agirait de nommer la cour des comptes chef du gouvernement, ça aurait le mérite d'être clair politiquement.


----------



## inkclub (23 Mai 2013)

le figaro aurait besoin d'un relecteur


La mort de la veille dame remonte à environ trois mois et *"est très probablement d'origine naturelle"*, a indiqué une source proche de l'enquête. Ses filles d'une soixantaine d'années, croyant que "des anges voulaient leur malheur", *auraient donc empoisonné leur mère au cyanure* avant de l'emballer dans du cellophane, a-t-elle continué.


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> le figaro aurait besoin d'un relecteur
> 
> 
> La mort de la veille dame remonte à environ trois mois et *"est très probablement d'origine naturelle"*, a indiqué une source proche de l'enquête. Ses filles d'une soixantaine d'années, croyant que "des anges voulaient leur malheur", *auraient donc empoisonné leur mère au cyanure* avant de l'emballer dans du cellophane, a-t-elle continué.


Ou changer de source :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Maman porte bien des pantalons et des baskets



*y'en a même qui ont des couilles !*


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *y'en a même qui ont des couilles !*



Les femmes sont globalement plus courageuses que les hommes ! 
Mais quand même


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2013)

Rule Brittania !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Les femmes sont globalement plus courageuses que les hommes !
> Mais quand même



En plus, *... ils sont de plus en plus bêtes ! * :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (23 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En plus, *... ils sont de plus en plus bêtes ! * :rateau:



Y'a qu'à regarder le sujet qui passe en ce moment dans le magazine d'actualité de la chaîne publique nationale française : le Harlem Shake. On comprendra mieux le monde après, c'est certain.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (23 Mai 2013)

*Erreur de calcul = plouf (ou plutôt glou glou)* :casse:


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Erreur de calcul = plouf (ou plutôt glou glou)* :casse:



Réponse en chanson : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJvXqIOSjMY


----------



## Le docteur (24 Mai 2013)

> Car les idiots font des idiots et tendent à se reproduire beaucoup plus que les gens intelligents.


Ca, pas besoin d'études scientifiques pour le constater. Malgré sa mécompréhension sévère de la base des principes de l'évolution (non ! ce ne sont pas les "meilleurs" qui se reproduisent le plus dans la nature), la délirante entrée en matière d'Idiocracy est loin de partir d'une hypothèse délirante.

Par contre, le test utilisé, on dirait un QI du pauvre parce qu'on n'a pas le temps d'en faire un vrai. Quoique le QI, déjà...


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En plus, *... ils sont de plus en plus bêtes ! * :rateau:





> la fin du XIXè siècle, le temps de réaction visuelle tournait autour de  194 millisecondes. En 2004, la vitesse moyenne avoisinait les 275  millisecondes. Une différence infime qui révélerait pourtant, selon les  chercheurs, une baisse de l'intelligence moyenne chez les participants.


194 millisecondes, pas 193... attention!
On mesurait comment les millisecondes a la fin du XIXe siecle?

Et puis d'abord, c'est quoi l'intelligence?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis d'abord, c'est quoi l'intelligence?



Pour moi, c'est ce qui nous permet de réagir, de nous adapter en fonction des circonstances, de comprendre ce qui se passe ou ce qu'on lit. Rien à voir avec l'éducation reçue at home ou à l'école.


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis d'abord, c'est quoi l'intelligence?


C'est ce qui apparaît clairement à la lecture des messages postés par loustic.
Malheureusement on n'en apperçoit que quelques traces dans les autres...


----------



## wip (24 Mai 2013)

loustic a dit:


> C'est ce qui apparaît clairement à la lecture des messages postés par loustic.
> Malheureusement on n'en apperçoit que quelques traces dans les autres...


 Ah oui, c'est le contraire de l'humilité quoi


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2013)

wip a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est le contraire de l'humilité quoi


Ah ! Mes doigts ont fourché sur le clavier !
Je ne voulais pas écrire "loustic" mais "wip" bien sûr !

"L'intelligence ? C'est ce que mesurent mes tests !" _Alfred Binet, 1905._
(Citation apocryphe ?)


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis d'abord, c'est quoi l'intelligence?



*CACA BOUDIN DANS LES FESSES !!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis d'abord, c'est quoi l'intelligence?



Savoir comment on mesurait les millisecondes a la fin du XIXe siecle ? :rateau:



Sinon, plus sérieusement, je dirais que c'est ce qui différencie l'homme des autres espèces animales, à savoir, sa manière unique d'évoluer, sa capacité d'adapter l'environnement à sa conformation physique plutôt que de s'adapter physiquement à l'environnement. Ça semble d'ailleurs aller dans le sens de cette étude sur la diminution de l'intelligence, quand on voit comment l'homme adapte actuellement l'environnement &#8230;  :mouais:


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

C'était une reine de Patagonie orientale - Emilie seconde - et on la mesurait avec une toise, comme tout le monde.

Seriez pas un peu cons, des fois ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (24 Mai 2013)

science + conscience = intelligence...

la science progresse, mais la conscience semble (apparemment) faire l'inverse, d'où l'impression que lintelligence régresse...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2013)

*A 14 ans !!!!!!!!  ... Juste le temps d'aller me suicider et je reviens ! *


[YOUTUBE]rV6SmY04WdE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *A 14 ans !!!!!!!!  ... Juste le temps d'aller me suicider et je reviens ! *
> 
> 
> vidéo navrante (pour nous, pas pour le gamin)​




Ouais ! Attends moi, on va se suicider ensemble ! :rateau:

Bon, celui là (ou "celle là" ?), on sent qu'il a commencé par la guitare classique au conservatoire, et qu'il a vachement travaillé ses gammes, le jeu de sa main gauche ne laisse pas de doute là dessus, c'est pas un "gratteux" auto-didacte ​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *A 14 ans !!!!!!!!  ... Juste le temps d'aller me suicider et je reviens ! *​



Il parait qu'elle cherche un batteur et un bassiste, t'as pas de bol :rose:


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

Pff - l'a les cheveux propres - ça compte pas.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais ! Attends moi, on va se suicider ensemble ! :rateau:
> 
> Bon, celui là (ou "celle là" ?), on sent qu'il a commencé par la guitare classique au conservatoire, et qu'il a vachement travaillé ses gammes, le jeu de sa main gauche ne laisse pas de doute là dessus, c'est pas un "gratteux" auto-didacte



On sent une petite pointe de jalousie  

Tu fais comment pour faire la différence entre un "gratteux" auto-didacte et un non auto-didacte ? Parce que maintenant il suffit de savoir lire, un peu, et d'avoir guitar pro ou compagnie ... 

Mais moi les 3 accords que je connais je suis certain je le fais mieux qu'elle aha.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu fais comment pour faire la différence entre un "gratteux" auto-didacte et un non auto-didacte ? Parce que maintenant il suffit de savoir lire, un peu, et d'avoir guitar pro ou compagnie ...



Ben nan, il ne suffit pas de ça, regarde bien la position de son pouce sur le dos du manche, à aucun moment, le bout du pouce ne se positionne ailleurs que sur le milieu du manche, ce qui lui permet d'utiliser 4 doigts pour jouer, le "gratteux autodidacte", à tous les coups, tu verrais le bout du pouce dépasser largement au dessus du manche, légèrement replié par dessus la plupart du temps, parce qu'au début de l'apprentissage de la guitare, c'est beaucoup plus facile comme ça (on appuie  la base du pouce contre le dos  du manche, ça file moins de crampes dans le pouce, justement), et ensuite, une fois la mauvaise habitude prise, on la garde, ce qui ne nous laisse que trois doigts pour faire ce qu'elle fait avec 4, parce qu'avec la base du pouce contre le milieu du dos du manche, on n'a pas assez de force dans l'auriculaire pour pouvoir s'en servir autrement que très occasionnellement ! C'est à ça qu'on reconnait l'autodidacte du guitariste qui a appris avec un prof exigeant ! 

Après, c'est quand même plus facile de faire du Van Halen avec une "super strat" comme elle a, qu'avec une guitare jazz comme la mienne, donc, finalement, Zebig, ne m'attends pas, je viens de trouver un prétexte pour ne pas me suicider ! 

Sinon, à priori, c'était bien "elle", pas "lui" ! :rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, il ne suffit pas de ça, regarde bien la position de son pouce sur le dos du manche, à aucun moment, le bout du pouce ne se positionne ailleurs que sur le milieu du manche, ce qui lui permet d'utiliser 4 doigts pour jouer, le "gratteux autodidacte", à tous les coups, tu verrais le bout du pouce dépasser largement au dessus du manche, légèrement replié par dessus, parce qu'au début de l'apprentissage de la guitare, c'est beaucoup plus facile comme ça (on appuie  la base du pouce contre le dos  du manche, ça file moins de crampes dans le pouce, justement), et ensuite, une fois la mauvaise habitude prise, on la garde, ce qui ne nous laisse que trois doigts pour faire ce qu'elle fait avec 4, parce qu'avec la base du pouce contre le milieu du dos du manche, on n'a pas assez de force dans l'auriculaire pour pouvoir s'en servir autrement que très occasionnellement !
> 
> Sinon, à priori, c'était bien "elle" ! :rose:



Peut-être mais un bon guitariste de rock passe le pouce au dessus et peut pincer le Mi et le La ce qui fait 5 doigts qui jouent... Si je trouve une vidéo, je poste...  

Et MOI je sais reconnaître une fille, même prépubère 

@ ergu, les cheveux propres, tu comprends maintenant ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2013)

Moi je ne joue pas de guitare.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Peut-être mais un bon guitariste de rock passe le pouce au dessus et peut pincer le Mi et le La ce qui fait 5 doigts qui jouent... Si je trouve une vidéo, je poste...



Je n'en disconviens pas, mais c'est toujours assez occasionnel, et ça n'empêche pas qu'elle a une tenue de manche "classique" que j'ai très rarement (pour ne pas dire jamais) rencontré chez des guitaristes autodidactes, aussi doués soient-ils.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Et MOI je sais reconnaître une fille, même prépubère



Si tu connaissais le gamin de mes voisins, tu ne serais pas si affirmatif, à 15 ans, il fait plus "fille" qu'elle, et pourtant, vu ses fréquentations, je peux t'assurer qu'il est déjà tout ce qu'il y a de plus hétéro


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2013)

Cannes 2013: Afida Turner virée du tapis rouge.

 Mais le meilleur est sur sa page Facebook.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, il ne suffit pas de ça, regarde bien la position de son pouce sur le dos du manche, à aucun moment, le bout du pouce ne se positionne ailleurs que sur le milieu du manche, ce qui lui permet d'utiliser 4 doigts pour jouer, le "gratteux autodidacte", à tous les coups, tu verrais le bout du pouce dépasser largement au dessus du manche, légèrement replié par dessus la plupart du temps, parce qu'au début de l'apprentissage de la guitare, c'est beaucoup plus facile comme ça (on appuie  la base du pouce contre le dos  du manche, ça file moins de crampes dans le pouce, justement), et ensuite, une fois la mauvaise habitude prise, on la garde, ce qui ne nous laisse que trois doigts pour faire ce qu'elle fait avec 4, parce qu'avec la base du pouce contre le milieu du dos du manche, on n'a pas assez de force dans l'auriculaire pour pouvoir s'en servir autrement que très occasionnellement ! C'est à ça qu'on reconnait l'autodidacte du guitariste qui a appris avec un prof exigeant !
> 
> Après, c'est quand même plus facile de faire du Van Halen avec une "super strat" comme elle a, qu'avec une guitare jazz comme la mienne, donc, finalement, Zebig, ne m'attends pas, je viens de trouver un prétexte pour ne pas me suicider !
> 
> Sinon, à priori, c'était bien "elle", pas "lui" ! :rose:



Quoi qu'il en soit elle a l'air de se faire chier à jouer ce morceau a peut près autant que mois à l'écouter.


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit elle a l'air de se faire chier à jouer ce morceau a peut près autant que mois à l'écouter.



Ah bah les guitar heros, dans le genre chiant et insupportable, ça se pose là. Si, à 14-15 ans t'es sous le charme, c'est celui qui joue le plus vite, le mieux, le plus virtuose, tu regardes ça avec tes potes et tu prononces de grandes exclamations tellement ils sont trop forts. Et puis après tu te mets à écouter de la musique


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit elle a l'air de se faire chier à jouer ce morceau a peut près autant que mois à l'écouter.



Ah mais ma réflexion portait juste sur la dextérité et la maîtrise technique qu'elle montrait, pas sur l'intérêt artistique de sa prestation (ce qui permet de mesurer la distance qui existe entre la technique et le talent) !


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> explications sur le pouce



N'importe quoi - ça pourrait juste être parce qu'elle a voulu être bucheron autodidacte avant la guitare et qu'elle s'est accidentellement sectionnée la dernière phalange du pouce en essayant éruption à la tronçonneuse.

Du coup, nib de pouce et de prof exigeant.

En plus, même pas vrai, j'ai re-regardé, on lui voit vachement le pouce - pas tout le temps, d'accord, mais selon ton critère, moi je le juge à au moins 38% autodidacte.

T'as dis une conn'rie, nananèreuh !

Pis, fille ou pas, ses cheveux sont trop propres, ça va pas.


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

Sans même regarder la vidéo, on voyait parfaitement de par son visage que c'était une fille hein  (oui c'est peut-être mon côté pédophile)
Et surtout, c'est loin d'être super impressionnant ce qu'elle joue ! (j'ai fini par regarder) J'ai déjà vu des gamins bien plus jeunes qui étaient vraiment des virtuoses et qui jouaient des trucs de fou. Là franchement... bof bof, le tapping est tape à l'oeil, y a rien de vraiment compliqué.


----------



## ergu (24 Mai 2013)

Thebig poste des vidéos d'une gamine de 14 piges qui fait le tapping ?????????

Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Thebig poste des vidéos d'une gamine de 14 piges qui fait le tapping ?????????



 ... quel bazar pour un pouce qu'on voit ou qu'on ne voit pas sur le manche ...:rateau:

Moi, quand je joue avec mon manche, c'est uniquement avec 2 doigts ...:rose:... ben ouais, vous savez pourquoi hein, bande de nases !

:love:


----------



## patlek (24 Mai 2013)

PPPffffffff...

Alors:

1 c' est une fille (Tina s)

2-elle est de formation classique, évidement:

La scie:

[YOUTUBE]kNB7yNIafzo[/YOUTUBE]

Elle lit une partition (clairement):

[YOUTUBE]P4UZ2TKZoSM[/YOUTUBE]

Voilà, l' enquete est close.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

Son papa : (ou sa maman je ne sais plus)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oIM2w7VZxk

L'enquête est maintenant close


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit elle a l'air de se faire chier à jouer ce morceau a peut près autant que mois à l'écouter.



Chuis allé en voir d'autres, c'est vrai, visiblement elle se fait chier. Un singe savant quoi... 

Puis tout ça est lisse, mais lisse... Un bon vieux Mi La Si qui arrache et surtout avec une basse batterie et en avant pour le pogo


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chuis allé en voir d'autres, c'est vrai, visiblement elle se fait chier. Un singe savant quoi...
> 
> Puis tout ça est lisse, mais lisse...



Elle est jeune en même temps attend un peu


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

RER : un concours musical pour faire accepter un dispositif anti-jeunes

Bah moi je trouve ça génial  et on peut être jeune SDF et junkie et apprécier le classique, c'est quoi ces a priori ? Ça fera surtout déguerpir les cons, les poufs et les beaufs, donc tant mieux :rateau:
Faudrait accentuer le truc en projetant des classiques du cinéma.
On diffuse bien de la merde à volonté partout et le but n'est pas clairement affiché non plus que je sache ? C'est censé mettre de l'animation mais c'est juste pour nous faire consommer et acheter ces produits industriels. Là aussi l'auteur de l'article pourrait parler de double effets kiss cool. Et d'ailleurs vu qu'on est toujours le con de quelqu'un, moi aussi ça me fait fuir !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2013)

J'adore le Gorafi mais la ils vont un peu trop loin. On y croit pas une seconde!


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Peut-être mais un bon guitariste de rock passe le pouce au dessus et peut pincer le Mi et le La ce qui fait 5 doigts qui jouent... Si je trouve une vidéo, je poste...



Tiens :

[YOUTUBE]WbTyfndZTno[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:  

Pis là aussi, très très joli pouce :
[YOUTUBE]mC1i0g254eM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Pis là aussi, très très joli pouce



Mais là le pouce il sert à rien, elle joue pas les cordes 
t'façon vu la largeur du manche de sa gratte, ça doit pas être facile, le plus que j'ai vu c'est sur Télécaster ou Les Paul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais là le pouce il sert à rien, elle joue pas les cordes
> t'façon vu la largeur du manche de sa gratte, ça doit pas être facile, le plus que j'ai vu c'est sur Télécaster ou Les Paul.



Oui, mais il est très joli, ça compense !


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2013)

VGE et le Panda, vous connaissez ? 

Aussi :


> Mr Giscard d'Estaing is often regarded as the most cultivated and most aristocratic of recent French presidents, if not the most pompous.



 :rateau:

Remarquez : les anglais ont super bien choisi la photo


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Peut-être mais un bon guitariste de rock passe le pouce au dessus et peut pincer le Mi et le La ce qui fait 5 doigts qui jouent...


Non, un bon guitariste de rock a les doigts coupés.

[YOUTUBE]5TyktFhsM38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais ma réflexion portait juste sur la dextérité et la maîtrise technique qu'elle montrait, pas sur l'intérêt artistique de sa prestation (ce qui permet de mesurer la distance qui existe entre la technique et le talent) !



Oui mais on s'en br... non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------

Plouf !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2013)

En manque de main-d'uvre, le Japon embauche des humanoïdes


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui mais on s'en br... non ?


Cépafo


gKatarn a dit:


> Plouf !!!



Attention à l'Alzheimer!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2013)

*Et si la dette publique allemande était elle aussi trop élevée ?*


----------



## Le docteur (25 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi en suivant des liens menant sur Rue89 ai-je pu croire que j'étais encore sur le Garofi. Ça fout les jetons.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Et si la dette publique allemande était elle aussi trop élevée ?*


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2013)

Il paraitrait que MEME les jeunes allemands, ils ne veulent plus faire la guerre... je dis pas la merde dans laquelle on est.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Et si la dette publique allemande était elle aussi trop élevée ?*



La France est-elle réellement plus endettée que l'Allemagne ? 
 Pas vraiment, reste qu'un particulier serait mis en faillite bien avant d'atteindre ce seuil 


> En comparant la dette avec les recettes de l'Etat, nous obtenons 169,3% de dette sur les recettes pour la France et 181,7% pour l'Allemagne. Si la totalité de ce que gagne l'Etat allait au remboursement de la dette, la France mettrait 1,69 année et l'Allemagne 1,82 année à tout rembourser. Dans l'absolu, la France est donc moins endettée que l'Allemagne. Elle mettrait un mois et demi de moins à rembourser sa dette, si toutes les recettes servaient à cet effet.



Et pour ceux que ça intéresse, l'annulation de la dette de guerre allemande



> 1.- Proportionnellement, la réduction de dette accordée à la Grèce en mars 2012 est infiniment moindre que celle accordée à l&#8217;Allemagne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> La France est-elle réellement plus endettée que l'Allemagne ?
> Pas vraiment



Effectivement, mais ça tient au fait qu'en moyenne, chaque français paie par an, un mois et demi de SMIC de plus de taxes et impôts qu'un allemand (d'après l'article, 1537  pour être précis), je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait matière à s'en réjouir outre mesure


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, mais ça tient au fait qu'en moyenne, chaque français paie par an, un mois et demi de SMIC de plus de taxes et impôts qu'un allemand (d'après l'article, 1537  pour être précis), je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait matière à s'en réjouir outre mesure



Les allemands sont plus nombreux, donc la dette est mieux répartie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Les allemands sont plus nombreux, donc la dette est mieux répartie.



Mais la population allemande est en déclin. À terme, la dette allemande est donc moins soutenable. Cf. http://www.ofce.sciences-po.fr/blog/?p=2567


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Mais la population allemande est en déclin. À terme, la dette allemande est donc moins soutenable. Cf.



Comme quoi, l'Allemagne, les allemands ne sont pas sorti des dettes 

L'Allemagne a remboursé ses dernières dettes datant de la 1ère Guerre mondiale celles de la guerre 39-45 sont loin d'être payées 





> En août dernier, un tribunal de Floride a reconnu la recevabilité d'une plainte de la compagnie World Holdings qui réclame 400 millions d'euros à l'Allemagne. Son avocat, Mike Elsner, du cabinet Motley Rice, estime que « les porteurs américains n'ont pas à se soumettre à une procédure de validation de leurs débiteurs ». Il s'appuie sur une déclaration du gouvernement américain de 1993 qui défend cette interprétation et prévient que ce jugement, qui pourrait intervenir dès l'an prochain, sera celui de la « capacité de l'Allemagne à honorer ses dettes ». Décidément, l'ombre des réparations n'a pas encore complètement disparu au-dessus de la tête du gouvernement allemand. D'autant que, comme le remarque Hans-Georg Glasemann, « il n'existe pas de date de prescription pour ces emprunts ».


 et on ne parle des dettes de guerre envers la Grèce suite au vol (séquestre) par les allemands des biens du pays, d'un montant qui excéderait celui de la dette actuelle de la Grèce. Et de ça les allemands n'en parlent.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention à l'Alzheimer!



Oooops, pas vu :rose: 

Mais je vous rassure : je ne vais pas activer le mode /P77 pour avoir raison à tout prix même quand j'ai tort.


----------



## Berthold (25 Mai 2013)

Os court, voilà (encore) les tarés&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (25 Mai 2013)

Comme je viens de l'écrire ailleurs : fuckons les extrêmophiles à coup de boules roses... tous les extrêmophiles (tarés religieux et tarés nationalistes)...


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *on atteint des sommets insoupçonnés...*


Arrête de te tirer sur l'élastique.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2013)

/j'ai cru voir passer un gros minet titi


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> /j'ai cru voir passer un gros minet titi



il se rendait à sa "messe":






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2013)

Un salon des vins Rue Marat ?

Va y avoir du raisiné dans la baignoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Un salon des vins Rue Marat ?
> 
> Va y avoir du raisiné dans la baignoire



Ok, celui là, on va te l'a  Corday !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2013)

T'tes façons TC est une fois de plus à côté de la plaque. Titi c'est du rhum qu'il picole  (et du bon, crévindieu)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, celui là, on va te l'a  Corday !



À vrai dire, Charlotte et moi sommes à couteaux tirés.  
_____________________

*Une étude sur Alzheimer invalidée*

_Des chercheurs ont été incapables de reproduire une étude publiée en 2012 présentée comme une avancée dans la lutte contre la maladie et montrant les effets positifs d'un traitement anticancéreux sur des souris de laboratoire._​
Normal. Les études sur Alzheimer sont toujours pleines d'oublis.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> À vrai dire, Charlotte et moi sommes à couteaux tirés.


Donc entre vous on ne peut pas dire que ça baigne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc entre vous on ne peut pas dire que ça baigne.



Argh ! Grillé ! :hein:


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

Scandaleux, abject et tellement peu surprenant dans le fond...

"DES MILLIONS d'enfants américains placés sous Ritaline à cause de l'invention fantaisiste d'un expert shadok qui le reconnait humblement avant de mourir. Vous y croyez ? Non ? C'est pourtant la pure vérité."


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mai 2013)

Que dire de nos médecins qui reprennent la "théorie" en vogue chez leurs confrères US : "il y a des gens qui ont besoin d'antidépresseurs à vie : il leur faut leur dose de sérotonine supplémentaire, comme les diabétique ont besoin d'insuline" ?

Dans la rue avec une pancarte : "je prends des suppositions fantaisistes pour de la science, je suis un con et un tueur, ceux-là"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------

On pourrait aussi s'intéresser à l'étrange épidémie de dyslexie qui sévit dans nos écoles, et de cette nouvelle maladie étrange : la dysorthographie (déjà dys et ortho dans le même mot, c'est étrange). 

Le problème pour en revenir à la ritaline, c'est que la liste des effets secondaires est sympathique et va jusqu'au troubles psychiatriques graves. On stimule les  lobes frontaux. D'autres médicaments endorment l'arrière. C'est beau la science au service de la pharmacie.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2013)

Après y a des personnes qui ne fixe effectivement pas la sérotonine, ceux-là en effet, il leur faut un truc à vie.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Scandaleux, abject et tellement peu surprenant dans le fond...
> 
> "DES MILLIONS d'enfants américains placés sous Ritaline à cause de l'invention fantaisiste d'un expert shadok qui le reconnait humblement avant de mourir. Vous y croyez ? Non ? C'est pourtant la pure vérité."



Et on en fait tout un plat, c'est beau...


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On pourrait aussi s'intéresser à l'étrange épidémie de dyslexie qui sévit dans nos écoles, et de cette nouvelle maladie étrange : la dysorthographie (déjà dys et ortho dans le même mot, c'est étrange).


Nombreux sont ceux qui s'y intéressent et ils ont déjà découvert que les profs ne sont en rien responsables de l'épidémie.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On pourrait aussi s'intéresser à l'étrange épidémie de dyslexie qui sévit dans nos écoles



Il faut admettre que certains on une dyslexie visuelle
Ce n'est que bien après ma scolarité qu'un ophtalmo a relevé cela dans mon cas.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il faut admettre que certains on une dyslexie visuelle
> Ce n'est que bien après ma scolarité qu'un ophtalmo a relevé cela dans mon cas.


Ça m'arrive aussi de faire de la dyslexie visuelle, mais dans mon cas c'est pas congénital c'est congétrobu :casse:


----------



## ergu (27 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Scandaleux, abject et tellement peu surprenant dans le fond...
> 
> "DES MILLIONS d'enfants américains placés sous Ritaline à cause de l'invention fantaisiste d'un expert shadok qui le reconnait humblement avant de mourir. Vous y croyez ? Non ? C'est pourtant la pure vérité."



Que tout un tas de gamins, surtout aux states, aient été diagnostiqués TDA/H un peu vite (surtout le H, d'ailleurs) dans le but de fourguer des tonnes de Ritaline et d'enrichir quelques requins sans scrupules, ça ne m'étonne pas, c'est bien dans la nature humaine et ça confirme ce que j'avais pensé de reportages sur le sujet vus il y a quelques années (et cette impression très dérangeante du médoc filé au môme juste pour avoir la paix parce que le coller devant la télé ne suffit pas...)

Par contre, en déduire que le TDA/H n'existe pas, non.
Propos de vieux gâteux à l'appui ou pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il faut admettre que certains on une dyslexie visuelle



Ca sent l'excuse foireuse du mec qui se fait jeter par sa nana quand il essaye de passer par le petit...
"'Scuse chérie je dois faire de la dyslexie visuelle, du coup je me suis trompé de trou"...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca sent l'excuse foireuse du mec qui se fait jeter par sa nana quand il essaye de passer par le petit...
> "'Scuse chérie je dois faire de la dyslexie visuelle, du coup je me suis trompé de trou"...



Le clown que tu as mangé devait être faisandé :!:


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2013)

ALERTE CONNERIE !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça m'arrive aussi de faire de la dyslexie visuelle, mais dans mon cas c'est pas congénital c'est *congétrobu*&#8230; :casse:



Ben oui, faut ce qu'il faut, santé donc :love:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca sent l'excuse foireuse du mec qui se fait jeter par sa nana quand il essaye de passer par le petit...



Oh le pauvre, se faire larguer pour une petite histoire de trou


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le clown que tu as mangé devait être faisandé :!:



Le clown faisandé n'est pas à la portée du premier venu. Visiblement, tu ne connais pas.


----------



## ergu (27 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> ALERTE CONNERIE !!!!



'tain, mais même le fameux "café du commerce" ressemble à une réunion de philosophes et d'érudits de premier ordre à côté d'elle...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le clown faisandé n'est pas à la portée du premier venu. Visiblement, tu ne connais pas.



Tu sais les histoires de trous du cul... 6ème, 5ème, bon allez terminale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2013)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain, mais même le fameux "café du commerce" ressemble à une réunion de philosophes et d'érudits de premier ordre à côté d'elle...



C'est du catho, du vrai. Celui qui aime son prochain comme lui-même et qui veut faire le bien autour de lui.
C'est beau tellement d'amour vendant d'une nana qui est mariée avec son cousin...


----------



## ergu (27 Mai 2013)

Ouais, Dieu est amour - mais seulement entre un homme et une femme, dans le noir, très vite, sans plaisir et dans l'unique but de se reproduire.

En fait, Dieu c'est un contrat d'assurance : il n'y a que ceux qui en vendent qui ont lu les petites lignes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu sais les histoires de trous du cul... 6ème, 5ème, bon allez terminale.




Amen 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Ouais, Dieu est amour - mais seulement entre un homme et une femme, dans le noir, très vite, sans plaisir et dans l'unique but de se reproduire.
> 
> En fait, Dieu c'est un contrat d'assurance : il n'y a que ceux qui en vendent qui ont lu les petites lignes.




Dieu est amour
Mais Tamour est un con...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2013)

ergu a dit:


> 'tain, mais même le fameux "café du commerce" ressemble à une réunion de philosophes et d'érudits de premier ordre à côté d'elle...



Oh tu sais y'a des agrégés de philosophie qui sont au niveau du café du commerce, burps !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> ALERTE CONNERIE !!!!


Et encore, elle a pas parlé du fait que le réalisateur est Tunisien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2013)

Puisqu'il est question d'amour

*La prostitution aurait augmenté de 150% en Grèce, sous l'effet de la misère engendrée par les mesures d'austérité mise en place par la Troïka (FMI, BCE, Commission européenne) depuis mai 2010. *

Pour ceux qui ont quelques pièces en poche, c'est 10 à 15  la passe. Rarement plus. Le préservatif n'est pas exigé. C'est vous qui voyez. Elles/ils sont trop camé(e)s pour faire gaffe.

C'est cruel de traiter la Grèce ainsi, mais il le faut. Il s'agit de sauver l'euro. _Scheitert der Euro, dann scheitert Europa_ (si leuro échoue, alors lEurope échoue), comme dit A. Merkel.

À moins que tout ça ne soit qu'une gigantesque bourde, une stupide erreur de calcul, un formidable loupé à la Reinhart-Rogoff ?

_Lanalyse de la solvabilité budgétaire des pays aidés par lEurope a été visiblement faite en oubliant une grande partie des effets des politiques mises en place sur lactivité, donc sur les déficits publics, donc sur la solvabilité budgétaire. Dans tous les cas, et ceci est vrai à nouveau aujourdhui pour Chypre, le recul de lactivité dû aux politiques correctrices dégrade fortement la solvabilité budgétaire, et les simulations ex ante montrant un retour à la solvabilité sont démenties ex post par les faits._

Patrick Artus, NATIXIS, _Flash Économie_, N° 285, 10 avril 2013​
Traduction : on s'est planté sur le multiplicateur budgétaire, les calculs étaient foireux, l'austérité ne marche pas, elle ne va pas redresser l'économie, les gens en chient pour rien, ils se prostituent pour rien, ils s'exilent pour rien, ils se suicident pour rien, ils passent à tabac les immigrés pour rien, ils votent néo-nazi pour rien.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> ALERTE CONNERIE !!!!


Celle là elle mériterait de se faire sodomiser par un régiment de hussards chevaux compris 

Et tout le monde dirait en chur : Tiens voilà d'la boutin :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> ils votent néo-nazi pour rien.



"_néo-nazi_", ça compte, pour le point Godwin ? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Celle là elle mériterait de se faire sodomiser par un régiment de hussards chevaux compris



Ils ont essayé. Les chevaux ont préféré décliner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "_néo-nazi_", ça compte, pour le point Godwin ? :rateau:



Tu dois être fortiche au Scrabble : mot compte double !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu dois être fortiche au Scrabble



Il y a un âge où il ne te reste que ça... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il y a un âge où il ne te reste que ça... :rateau:



Ah oui, et ça commence quand à ton avis ?


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ah oui, et ça commence quand à ton avis ?



Je ne m'en souviens pas mieux que toi.


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Patrick Artus, NATIXIS
> 
> "on s'est planté"



Le jour où natixis fera autre chose que se planter


----------



## Berthold (28 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "_néo-nazi_", ça compte, pour le point Godwin ? :rateau:


Non, puisqu'en l'occurence il ne s'agit pas d'une simple allusion, les gens, grecs en tête, votent *réellement* neo-nazi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Non, puisqu'en l'occurence il ne s'agit pas d'une simple allusion, les gens, grecs en tête, votent *réellement* neo-nazi.



Ben zont la mémoire courte, alors, les grecs, après ce que les nazi "tout court" on fait à leurs parents  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben zont la mémoire courte, alors, les grecs, après ce que les nazi "tout court" on fait à leurs parents  :mouais:



Effectivement, mais cela n'a pas empêché qu'ils envoient 17 députés de ce parti au Parlement.

On peut toujours discuter de la classification politique : j'ai peut-être confondu « néo-nazi » et « gentils patriotes » 












​Apparemment, ils auraient une solution pour faire repartir l'économie en Grèce : faire du savon avec la graisse des étrangers et des gauchistes, ou des abat-jour (ou abat-jours si l'on suit l'orthographe rectifiée) avec leur peau : http://www.romandie.com/news/n/Aube...rs_de_la_peau_des_etrangers67060320131638.asp​


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Mai 2013)

Après BHL, le nouveau philosophe : 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/2013...is-ni-pour-ni-contre-le-mariage-pour-tous.php


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Après BHL, le nouveau philosophe :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/2013...is-ni-pour-ni-contre-le-mariage-pour-tous.php



Mouai, un peu capilo tracté ton post, si tout le monde pouvait penser aussi simplement que lui on serait moins emmerdé, il dit quand même très clairement son point de vue :


> Je dis simplement que les gens, ils ont le droit, s'ils veulent fonder une famille entre eux, qu'ils le fassent, qu'on ne les emmerde pas, c'est ça la liberté.»


Normal sinon qu'il dise la 1ère phrase qui n'a pas de sens, ça fait longtemps qu'il veut qu'on le laisse tranquille, il a pas envie d'être malmené ni par les pro ni les anti.


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2013)

il a surtout de mauvais souvenir après avoir supporté Sarko


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2013)

> Je dis simplement que les gens, ils ont le droit


Si ! Si ! Cette phrase a un sens. Je cherche encore ce que ça veut dire, mais ça résume en tout cas la vision de la plupart des gamins sur à peu près tous les sujets.

Tiens, c'est nouveau le Fakir ou je l'avais loupé ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)

Ben oui 





> s'ils veulent fonder une famille entre eux, qu'ils le fassent, qu'on ne les emmerde pas, c'est ça la liberté


 ils ont tout simplement oublié que leurs parents les ont fait selon les règles de l'art, où par les voies naturelles


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> les règles de l'art



Ça, ça peut évoluer...
Hé les mecs, faudrait lire un peu de SF... Pas la Fantasy, celle de K. Dick, Bradbury, Asimov, Simak, etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Après BHL, le nouveau philosophe :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/2013...is-ni-pour-ni-contre-le-mariage-pour-tous.php





> Johnny Hallyday : «Je ne suis ni pour ni contre le mariage pour tous»



Il va avoir des problèmes avec les héritiers de Coluche, le fil au zofe ! "_Je ne suis ni pour, ni contre, bien au contraire_", c'est © Michel Colucci, ça, nan ? :mouais:


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Mai 2013)

Épisode 173992084207398233 : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CNuyCzslwYc

Selon le huffington post (je précise parce que je n'irai pas vérifier) : loi de la république, mariage cousin germain c'est bon. Religieusement c'est interdit sauf avec une dispense papale. La présidente du PCD, s'il vous plait.

Par contre l&#8217;acharnement contre elle me fait limite pitier, cependant on peut pas dire qu'elle ne l'a pas cherché. 

@Pascal 77 : Oui


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2013)

le gars au tel fait bien de lui rentrer dans le lard 

edit : elle super lol https://twitter.com/christineboutin/status/339382195120660481


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Par contre lacharnement contre elle me fait limite pitier, cependant on peut pas dire qu'elle ne l'a pas cherché.



De mon côté, aucune pitié !  ... au plus on s'acharne contre elle, au plus je me délecte !
Elle est trop c.... pour s'apercevoir qu'elle est ridicule !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "_Je ne suis ni pour, ni contre, bien au contraire_", c'est © Michel Colucci, ça, nan ? :mouais:




en effet


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> le gars au tel fait bien de lui rentrer dans le lard
> 
> edit : elle super lol https://twitter.com/christineboutin/status/339382195120660481



et voila le dernier mot dièse a la mode en france c'est #BoutinCoucheAvecSonCousin


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> et voila le dernier mot dièse a la mode en france c'est #boutincoucheavecsoncousin*germain*



:d


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2013)

EPIC, il y a une (horrible) vidéo de ce qui ressemble a Christine Boutin nue  sur une plage naturiste


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> EPIC, il y a une (horrible) vidéo de ce qui ressemble a Christine Boutin nue  sur une plage naturiste



Une autre : 

http://socialfuzz.net/2013/05/une-p...une-et-nue-sur-la-plage-fait-jaser-bronzette/


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Par contre l&#8217;acharnement contre elle me fait limite pitier, cependant on peut pas dire qu'elle ne l'a pas cherché.



Ben "bien cherché", c'est peut-être pas assez fort, comme expression. 

J'aime bien son inconscience, tout au long de la vidéo, elle n'arrête pas de seriner au mec :"oui mais le mariage entre cousins, c'est autorisé par la loi", ben le mariage homosexuel aussi, nan ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle vient faire chier le monde ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, aucune pitié !  ... au plus on s'acharne contre elle, au plus je me délecte !
> Elle est trop c.... pour s'apercevoir qu'elle est ridicule !



En même temps on n'est pas obligé de diffuser et commenter à l'infini ses propos. Je dirai même que c'est lui faire trop d'honneur.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Mai 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps on n'est pas obligé de diffuser et commenter à l'infini ses propos. Je dirai même que c'est lui faire trop d'honneur.



Ancien ministre, présidente d'un parti.

On avait pareil avec Morano, sauf qu'elle c'était ancien ministre et siège dans un conseil régional. 

Mais c'est pas anodin vu le "buzz" qu'elle provoque à chaque fois.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> le gars au tel fait bien de lui rentrer dans le lard
> 
> edit : elle super lol https://twitter.com/christineboutin/status/339382195120660481



JE VAIS LANCER UNE PROCÉDURE À TON ENDROIT !!


----------



## legritch (29 Mai 2013)

*Un mois de prison pour avoir lâché son chien Adolf sur son voisin dorigine maghrébine*


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *Un mois de prison pour avoir lâché son chien Adolf sur son voisin d&#8217;origine maghrébine*


A défaut du maitre j'espère que les chiens ont été euthanasiés&#8230; 

Un chien qui a mordu un homme, quel qu'il soit, recommencera&#8230; :mouais:

33 décès en France sur les 20 dernières années dont essentiellement des enfants&#8230; 

500 000 morsures par an dont la majorité causé par des labradors&#8230; Faut dire que c'est aussi l'espèce la plus répandue&#8230;


----------



## legritch (29 Mai 2013)

> A la suite de sa plainte, le propriétaire des deux chiens a été  interpellé par la police mais il a nié avoir tenu des propos racistes.  Il a également réfuté les accusations selon lesquelles ses chiens  auraient mordu la victime, précisant qu*'il n'y avait aucune référence au  Troisième Reich dans les noms qu'il avait choisis*.
> 
> *Il n'a pas convaincu le tribunal* qui l'a également condamné à dix  d'interdiction d'avoir des chiens tout en lui confisquant Adolf et  Blondi.


Arf


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2013)

.. le  sanibroyeur s'emballe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2013)

*Tué par un castor*

Le castor, ce nouveau tueur des temps modernes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> JE VAIS LANCER UNE PROCÉDURE À TON ENDROIT !!



Ah ? D'habitude, c'est plutôt à son envers, que tu lances tes procédures ! 

:mouais:

  



Dos Jones a dit:


> 500 000 morsures par an dont la majorité causé par des labradors&#8230; Faut dire que c'est aussi l'espèce la plus répandue&#8230;



Ah tiens ? Moi, j'aurais cru les yorkshires 

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2013)

c'est gentil pourtant les labradors, même qu'ils sont fan de AD/DC 

[YOUTUBE]3MnvFq3X4ks[/YOUTUBE]

le labrador en vidéo le fait aussi avec du Jimi Hendrix


----------



## legritch (29 Mai 2013)

*Le premier mariage gay expliqué aux lecteurs du Gorafi :love::love::love:
*


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben oui  ils ont tout simplement oublié que leurs parents les ont fait selon les règles de l'art, où par les voies naturelles



Dans l'absolu toutes les voies sont naturelles. Après, ça dépend de ce qu'on fait avec.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2013)

Ouais pis c'est pas comme si les familles homoparentales étaient apparues avec l'érection de Hollande&#8230;


----------



## ergu (29 Mai 2013)

Oui, mais c'est pas _naturel _y te dit le monsieur - la nature, c'est zizifoufoune et pis c'est tout, le reste, c'est mal et ça brûlera en Enfer.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2013)

J'suis ok si j'ai droit à mes 70 puceaux&#8230;


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/penney-hitler-teapot-steams-commuters-article-1.1357436

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Enfin !
http://sfist.com/2013/05/29/facebook_acknowledges_its_computers.php


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> et voila le dernier mot dièse a la mode en france c'est #BoutinCoucheAvecSonCousin



J'ai bien aimé "à quel endroit" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> A défaut du maitre j'espère que les chiens ont été euthanasiés&#8230;
> 
> Un chien qui a mordu un homme, quel qu'il soit, recommencera&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> ...



Tu es sûr de ce que tu dis sur les "mangeurs d'homme" ???
Maintenant pour les labradors, ça s'explique. Ce sont des chiens plutôt pacifiques et pépères, mais du coup ils supportent davantage que d'autres chiens et à un moment ça pète. J'ai vu des gens laisser leurs gosses faire des abominations à des chiens. Notre gamine on lui apprend à les respecter.

Ce sont les propriétaires qui font les chiens méchants. 
On a eu X bestioles de toute espèce. Pas une de méchante dans celles qu'on a élevé nous-mêmes.
Et on a un beauceron de 46 kgs qui n'est qu'une grosse truffe molle déguisée en chien de garde. Ce con-là serait encore capable de faire la (et non sa) fête à un cambrioleur. Il faut dire qu'on la socialisé et pas dressé à sauter sur tout ce qui bouge. Ce sont les gars qui ont des chiens pour les envoyer bouffer leurs concitoyens qu'il faut euthanasier, pas leurs malheureuses bestioles.

Education... dans les deux sens...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Tué par un castor*
> 
> Le castor, ce nouveau tueur des temps modernes.



Un castor mutant ? Comme les hérissons anti-bagnoles de Franquin ???

Faut euthanasier les castors !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------

Pour le labrador fan d'ACDC, on avait un inséparable qui adorait


----------



## ergu (30 Mai 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'suis ok si j'ai droit à mes 70 puceaux



Passer l'éternité avec 70 curés, c'est effectivement une bonne définition de l'Enfer...


----------



## JPTK (30 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? D'habitude, c'est plutôt à son envers, que tu lances tes procédures !
> 
> :mouais:


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2013)

Il lui reste une petite lueur d['e] ____ .


----------



## subsole (30 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? D'habitude, c'est plutôt à son envers, que tu lances tes procédures !





JPTK a dit:


>



 L'envers vaut l'endroit.


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2013)

subsole a dit:


> L'envers vaut l'endroit.



Je ne suis pas certain que C. Boutin soit particulièrement sensible à ton argument


----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2013)

Mieux vaut une procédure qu'un procès suce


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps on n'est pas obligé de diffuser et commenter à l'infini ses propos. Je dirai même que c'est lui faire trop d'honneur.



"You are no one until you are talked about"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2013)

*SO BRITISH  Une manif anti-islam accueillie avec du thé et des biscuits à la mosquée*


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2013)

Le Manhattanhedge bloque le traffic :afraid:

http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/...scraper-sunset-stops-traffic-in-new-york-city

Aucune chance d'avoir un truchedge ici, c'est tout gris


----------



## legritch (30 Mai 2013)

*Événement : un titre darticle du site de Morandini reflète fidèlement son contenu  
*


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> ... avec l'érection de Hollande



Il fait bander quelqu'un ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2013)

Lui peut-être ?!


----------



## Le docteur (30 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *SO BRITISH  Une manif anti-islam accueillie avec du thé et des biscuits à la mosquée*



Joli, j'avoue...


----------



## poildep (30 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Joli, j'avoue...


Plus que ça. Je trouve ça carrément formidable. Si seulement ça pouvait se passer plus souvent comme ça avec ces anti-différences qui s'expriment de plus en plus sans le moindre sentiment de honte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2013)

*Un «violeur» récidiviste de juments arrêté dans la Drôme*

Attention : pour tous ceux qui diffameraient les relations qu'il entretient avec ces juments, il les informe qu'il lance une procédure à leur endroit ! Ça suffit !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2013)

*On est prié, quand on quitte les toilettes, de remplacer le rouleau de papier si le précédent est terminé !*


----------



## inkclub (31 Mai 2013)

Sacem: parachute doré pour l'ex-PDG?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais pis c'est pas comme si les familles homoparentales étaient apparues avec l'érection de Hollande



Il est indigne de parler ainsi des érections de Hollande ! 

*Il n'a aucun problème de ce coté là !*


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est indigne de parler ainsi des érections de Hollande !
> 
> *Il n'a aucun problème de ce coté là !*



Et sinon la première fois que tu as sortie de l'amour liquide c'était bien ? 

On s'en fou, pour l'article c'est pareil, en plus c'est la 2ème fois que tu le mets. En manque ? On s'en fou aussi.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mai 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est indigne de parler ainsi des érections de Hollande !
> 
> *Il n'a aucun problème de ce coté là !*



Il lui manque vraiment une case à l'autre écrivaillon pour minette... "Je ne pensais pas que ça allait jeter un froid".


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2013)

Déjà que je pouvais pas l'encadrer ce connard, mais alors là... mais bon après c'est tout simplement logique, vu ses propos, être candidat FN lui va très bien en fait.

Cher Robert Ménard, jai honte pour vous.


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2013)

Quand Boucherie Ovalie répond aux envies de certains de faire de la finale de Top 14 de ce soir un nouveau moment important du "Printemps Français".


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Quand Boucherie Ovalie répond aux envies de certains de faire de la finale de Top 14 de ce soir un nouveau moment important du "Printemps Français".





> Tu seras, je n&#8217;en doute pas, charmé par les règles qui nous permettent de toujours profiter du spectacle dans l&#8217;ordre, la discipline et la morale.
> Cet équilibre, perdu depuis longtemps dans le football, tient particulièrement d&#8217;un droit fondamental et inaltérable propre à notre groupe : *Le droit à la tarte dans la gueule.* Ainsi tu verras que l&#8217;harmonie règne sans partage grâce à cette doctrine ancestrale, remédiant de fait aux écarts de toutes sortes. *Les profiteurs, les haineux, les pénibles et globalement tous les casse-couilles qui viendraient pour autre chose que le spectacle tombent naturellement sous la loi de la tartine dans la tronche*. Ton c&#339;ur étant pur et ta présence parmi nous sans aucune arrière-pensée, tu te sentiras naturellement parmi les tiens.



:love: :love:


Sinon vbull radin, comme d'hab'


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Quand Boucherie Ovalie répond aux envies de certains de faire de la finale de Top 14 de ce soir un nouveau moment important du "Printemps Français".



C'est vraiment des PD ceux du "printemps "(français)" "


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2013)

Merci de signer la pétition pour l'interdiction totale des néonicotinoïdes (pesticides qui empoisonnent les abeilles).

Explications ici : http://forumdemocratique.fr/2013/06...es-aux-depens-des-abeilles-de-la-biodiversit/


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2013)

*et c'est pour quand, chez nous ?*


----------



## JPTK (2 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et c'est pour quand, chez nous ?*



Dire qu'il y a des villes en France où même pour les hommes c'est interdit. 
Moi je vois pas où est le soucis franchement et j'ai toujours été pleinement pour l'égalité des droits et des DEVOIRS entre hommes et femmes en tout cas


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et c'est pour quand, chez nous ?*



C'est pas illégale chez nous ... 

Et même la petite interdiction via des arrêtés municipaux n'est pas tout le temps légal, donc facilement contestable devant le juge administratif. 



Ah mais c'est Atlantico ... d'où la connerie à la fin.

Et d'où l&#8217;amalgame avec les femens d'ailleurs même pas foutu de lire un article du code pénal correctement.

Puis il s'agit uniquement d'une croissance plus ou moins aléatoires des glandes mammaires ... aha


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Merci de signer la pétition pour l'interdiction totale des néonicotinoïdes (pesticides qui empoisonnent les abeilles).
> 
> Explications ici : http://forumdemocratique.fr/2013/06...es-aux-depens-des-abeilles-de-la-biodiversit/



C'est fait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h35 ----------

Il y a un arrêté qui autorise les beaufs à foutre leurs poils pubiens sous le nez des caissières de supermarché sur la côte en période estivale et à se gratter le service trois pièces au risque d'envoyer un locataire trottiner sur le tapis ?
Ah ! C'est moins glamour, tout de suite, hein ?!?


----------



## subsole (3 Juin 2013)

:mouais: Bradley Manning va t il plaider-coupable partiel, afin que la peine maximale encourue passe de 162 à 154 ans ?


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2013)

L' idée qui ferait grincer pas mal de dents

http://www.challenges.fr/economie/2...e-publique-d-un-coup-chiche-l-economiste.html


----------



## JPTK (3 Juin 2013)

patlek a dit:


> L' idée qui ferait grincer pas mal de dents
> 
> http://www.challenges.fr/economie/2...e-publique-d-un-coup-chiche-l-economiste.html



Ils sont moins nombreux que la majorité, leur grincements de dents feront moins de bruit que ceux des personnes qui ne seront pas concernées. Mais bon en démocrature, toutes les voix ne sont pas égales malheureusement, donc la majorité des gens on s'en fout, ce sont les plus riches qui décident.

Ça me rappelle cette étude forte intéressante que j'ai entendu via le monde diplo, les avis politiques des 3000 américains les plus riches versus la majorité. Via des sondages, sur la politique étrangère ils sont d'accord sur tout. Par contre sur la politique nationale, il ne sont d'accord sur rien, tout ce que la majorité des américains souhaite, augmentation de salaire, taxations du capital, partage, etc., les riches souhaitent l'inverse. Ce qui est marrant c'est que là tu te dis que bon, dans une démocratie c'est le choix de la majorité qui l'emporte, bah là nan c'est le contraire, c'est donc 3000 américains qui via leur fortune, qui va de paire avec leur influence politique, décident pour les 250 millions.


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2013)

315 et des poussières


----------



## rizoto (3 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ils sont moins nombreux que la majorité, leur grincements de dents feront moins de bruit que ceux des personnes qui ne seront pas concernées. Mais bon en démocrature, toutes les voix ne sont pas égales malheureusement, donc la majorité des gens on s'en fout, ce sont les plus riches qui décident.
> 
> Ça me rappelle cette étude forte intéressante que j'ai entendu via le monde diplo, les avis politiques des 3000 américains les plus riches versus la majorité. Via des sondages, sur la politique étrangère ils sont d'accord sur tout. Par contre sur la politique nationale, il ne sont d'accord sur rien, tout ce que la majorité des américains souhaite, augmentation de salaire, taxations du capital, partage, etc., les riches souhaitent l'inverse. Ce qui est marrant c'est que là tu te dis que bon, dans une démocratie c'est le choix de la majorité qui l'emporte, bah là nan c'est le contraire, c'est donc 3000 américains qui via leur fortune, qui va de paire avec leur influence politique, décident pour les 250 millions.



le truc, c'est que le pauvre croit qu'il le sera moins par ce qu'on augmente les salaires alors que le riche sait qu'il le sera d'autant plus que les salaires baissent

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une decision est prise democratiquement, qu'elle est bonne

Par extension, aujourd'hui en France, tout le monde est d'accord pour reduire la dette, donc les depenses publiques, mais personne n'est pres a reduire les depenses de sante, d'education ou de retraite...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> aujourd'hui en France, tout le monde est d'accord pour reduire la dette, donc les depenses publiques, mais personne n'est pres a reduire les depenses de sante, d'education ou de retraite...


 
Pour ce qui est des économistes, le consensus sur la priorité à accorder à la réduction de la dette est loin d'être une réalité, que ce soit en France ou ailleurs (voir les articles de Paul Krugman dans le NYT). La crise actuelle n'est pas une crise de la dette, mais une crise de compétitivité des pays d'Europe du Sud (France comprise) et de gouvernance monétaire. L'explication est double : les rigidités de l'euro + le mercantilisme agressif de l'Allemagne. La dette n'est qu'une conséquence. Les politiques visant à réduire la dette par l'austérité ne peuvent que contribuer à faire plonger encore davantage l'économie, comme on le voit au quotidien en Grèce, en Espagne, au Portugal.


----------



## inkclub (3 Juin 2013)

les nouveaux villages potemkine pour les dirigeants du g8 en irlande

version irish times


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Par extension, aujourd'hui en France, tout le monde est d'accord pour reduire la dette, donc les depenses publiques, mais personne n'est pres a reduire les depenses de sante, d'education ou de retraite...



Non, c'est vrai, mais il y a beaucoup d'autres dépenses que tout le monde, ou presque serait d'accord pour voir réduire, mais là, on retombe dans le schéma 3000 contre 250 315 millions !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2013)

*Un chat faisant de la contrebande de portables attrapé dans un camp russe*

Trop forts ces Russes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un chat faisant de la contrebande de portables attrapé dans un camp russe*
> 
> Trop forts ces Russes.



C'est pas la première fois, l'an passé ou celui d'avant, il y avait déjà eu un fait divers de ce genre en Russie (rapporté ici, d'ailleurs), je ne me souviens pas de ce que le chat faisait alors passer en douce dans une prison russe (de la drogue, je crois), mais ça semble être un moyen courant, là bas


----------



## loustic (4 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...je ne me souviens pas de ce que le chat faisait alors passer en douce...


Mais si, mais si. Tout le monde s'en doute, mais personne n'ose dire la c.nnerie attendue.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2013)

Amusante... Ou pas


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juin 2013)

Il était temps de faire taire les mauvaises langues.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas la première fois, l'an passé ou celui d'avant, il y avait déjà eu un fait divers de ce genre en Russie (rapporté ici, d'ailleurs), je ne me souviens pas de ce que le chat faisait alors passer en douce dans une prison russe (de la drogue, je crois), mais ça semble être un moyen courant, là bas



En ce moment même le chat est interrogé pour savoir à quel mouvement terroriste il est affilié..


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un chat faisant de la contrebande de portables attrapé dans un camp russe*
> 
> Trop forts ces Russes.



Quelque chose me dit que le poulet de certains avait un goût inhabituel, ce soir là.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juin 2013)

Redlist fermé....


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Redlist fermé....



Il a l'air sympa le mec, de ce que j'ai pu lire, il a intérêt à prendre un avocat directement. 
Parce que le "vous risquez pas de poursuite pénale", j'ai envie de dire est ce que c'est toi (je parle de la personne qui lui a dit) le ministère public ou la personne "lésée", alors tu te calmes directement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il a l'air sympa le mec, de ce que j'ai pu lire, il a intérêt à prendre un avocat directement.
> Parce que le "vous risquez pas de poursuite pénale", j'ai envie de dire est ce que c'est toi (je parle de la personne qui lui a dit) le ministère public ou la personne "lésée", alors tu te calmes directement.



Ça serait bien dans les habitudes des flics, ça, une fois, il y en a un qui m'a dit "_si vous prenez un avocat pour vous défendre, la peine prononcée sera plus lourde_"


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il a l'air sympa le mec, de ce que j'ai pu lire, il a intérêt à prendre un avocat directement.
> Parce que le "vous risquez pas de poursuite pénale", j'ai envie de dire est ce que c'est toi (je parle de la personne qui lui a dit) le ministère public ou la personne "lésée", alors tu te calmes directement.



J'ai rien compris.


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai rien compris.



Grosso merdo, la police n'en sait strictement rien si il va y avoir des poursuites pénales ou pas. Le ministère public peut très bien décider de poursuivre pénalement et/ou la victime (les victimes).

Donc le meilleur conseil à donner au monsieur qui a l'air gentil mais relativement naïf c'est de prendre un avocat directement, même si il a pas été placé en garde à vue. Et même si il habite pas en France, vu qu'on dirait qu'il habite en Belgique. Le système est un peu différent, mais les victimes peuvent toujours intenter des poursuites pénales. 

Et peu importe finalement (civil et/ou pénal), il vaut mieux prendre un avocat, une perquisition c'est quand même important.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Donc le meilleur conseil à donner au monsieur qui a l'air gentil mais relativement naïf .



 ne t'inquiète pas pour lui


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> ne t'inquiète pas pour lui



Tant mieux pour lui c'est juste en lisant la news soit on avait trop d'info, soit pas assez 
Je suis juste triste de pas avoir connu le site avant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2013)

*Rindfleischetikettierungsueberwachungsaufgabenuebertragungsgesetz*

Ce mot vient de disparaître de la langue allemande, dont il était le plus long connu à ce jour.

J'hésite à faire signer une pétition pour demander son rétablissement Ouais, j'me tâte


----------



## Le docteur (5 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Rindfleischetikettierungsueberwachungsaufgabenuebertragungsgesetz*
> 
> Ce mot vient de disparaître de la langue allemande, dont il était le plus long connu à ce jour.
> 
> J'hésite à faire signer une pétition pour demander son rétablissement Ouais, j'me tâte



En même temps, quand on voit ce que ça signifie, c'est tout de suite moins sexy.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, quand on voit ce que ça signifie, c'est tout de suite moins sexy.



Pour ta punition, tu devras le prononcer 5 fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, quand on voit ce que ça signifie, c'est tout de suite moins sexy.



Et puis il lui reste "Kraftfahrzeughaftpflichtversicherung" qui n'est pas mal non plus &#8230; Doivent avoir soif, les allemands, quand ils ont fini de le prononcer !  !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et puis il lui reste "Kraftfahrzeughaftpflichtversicherung" qui n'est pas mal non plus  Doivent avoir soif, les allemands, quand ils ont fini de le prononcer !  !



Les Suisses allemands on gardé une *Motorfahrzeughaftpflichtversicherung* 
ce qui leur permet d'obtenir une *Höchstentschädigungssummen* en cas de succès au tribunal. 

Santé donc à ceux qui ont soif après avoir prononcé de tels mots


----------



## Galekal (6 Juin 2013)

Cuvée 2013

http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1168589-20130605-meilleur-pire-copies-bac


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Cuvée 2013
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1168589-20130605-meilleur-pire-copies-bac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2013)

*Aide à la Grèce : le FMI reconnaît des "échecs notables"
*
Traduction : leur intervention et celle de la Commission européenne ont abouti à une catastrophe. Toutes leurs anticipations se sont révélées foireuses. Ils ont coulé le pays au lieu de le pousser vers le redressement.

La Commission conteste vigoureusement. Il fallait sauver l'euro, soit-disant.

Mais c'est un secret de Polichinelle que la dureté du plan de sauvetage imposé à la Grèce a été une opération punitive voulue par l'Allemagne pour dissuader d'autres pays endettés de tenter la même aventure. Il convenait de châtier la Grèce (qui avait triché, maquillé ses comptes, dépensé de manière inconsidérée, etc.), pour faire un exemple et ne pas donner le sentiment qu'il serait possible d'obtenir de l'argent du contribuable allemand à trop bon compte :

_In an interview, former Prime Minister George Papandreou, a Socialist who was in power when Greece asked for a bailout in 2010, said Athens was given nearly impossible targets at the outset because Germany wanted to send a message to other European countries of what could await them if they asked for the same, a reality now spreading across southern Europe.
There was the moral hazard idea: We cant give Greece money too cheaply,  Mr. Papandreou said. There was a sense: Punish them. We have to be careful that if we make it too easy for a bailout, others will want similar things.  
_http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/25/w...y-for-greece-becomes-part-of-the-problem.html​


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Cuvée 2013
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1168589-20130605-meilleur-pire-copies-bac



Chaque année il y a la même chanson "le niveau du bac a baissé", le niveau en français surement et le reste ? 

Honnêtement qu'ils retournent passer le bac, décidément il n'y a qu'une chose qui n'a pas baissé c'est la connerie et pour tout le monde :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Chaque année il y a la même chanson "le niveau du bac a baissé", le niveau en français surement et le reste ?
> 
> Honnêtement qu'ils retournent passer le bac, décidément il n'y a qu'une chose qui n'a pas baissé c'est la connerie et pour tout le monde :rateau:



Qui dit ça ? Chaque année, il y a des profs pour relever les perles les plus rigolotes qu'ils trouvent dans les copies qu'ils corrigent, rien de nouveau, en 1962, déjà, Jean Charles les avait collationnées pour son livre "La foire aux cancres", mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le niveau du Bac ! :mouais:

Exemple de ce qui se faisait en 1962 :



> Le sucre est une matière blanche qui donne mauvait goût au café quand on oublie d'en mettre.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui dit ça ? Chaque année, il y a des profs pour relever les perles les plus rigolotes qu'ils trouvent dans les copies qu'ils corrigent, rien de nouveau, en 1962, déjà, Jean Charles les avait collationnées pour son livre "La foire aux cancres", mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le niveau du Bac ! :mouais:
> 
> Exemple de ce qui se faisait en 1962 :



Ceux qui commentent les perles :rateau:.

Pas mal le lien j'ai bien aimé "DÉFENSE DE COURIR/SOUS PEINE DE POURSUITE"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2013)

*Lapsus de François Hollande au Japon qui rend hommage "au peuple chinois"*

Depuis Edith Cresson qui les comparait à des rats ou des fourmis, les socialistes ont du mal avec les Japonais.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Lapsus de François Hollande au Japon qui rend hommage "au peuple chinois"*
> 
> Depuis Edith Cresson qui les comparait à des rats ou des fourmis, les socialistes ont du mal avec les Japonais.



C'est parce qu'il ne sont pas là, les japonais absents... 
En fait, il voulait dire "les bridés", c'est générique


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2013)

C'est compliqué de s'y retrouver dans l'extrème droite 


> Arsenal se présente comme l'émanation d'un Mouvement du 6-Mai jusqu'à présent inconnu, qui dit appartenir à la mouvance du Printemps français. Il aurait été lancé, selon la revue, par les "cellules solidaires du Lys noir", .../... (derrière lesquelles) se cache Rodolphe Crevelle,  (se réclamant) de l'"anarcho-royalisme".


. Heureusement que l'ennemi est connu depuis longtemps ('le complot franc-maçon'), ça permet de se remettre sur les rails facilement.

Et dans la série "je commence par atteindre le point Godwin, comme ça c'est fait", nous avons les conservateurs New-yorkais au sujet du citybike (le velib' local)

Sinon ça va, vous ?


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est compliqué de s'y retrouver dans l'extrème droite
> 
> . Heureusement que l'ennemi est connu depuis longtemps ('le complot franc-maçon'), ça permet de se remettre sur les rails facilement.
> 
> ...



J'ai également strictement rien compris. 

Je trouve que la presse a atteint un point de connerie insupportable, pire que des chiens, et avec aucun respect pour la victime, et encore moins pour la famille. Vous allez me dire que c'est commun, à ce point non. 

Même pas eu le temps de me dire "putain un jeune de 19 est mort" que déjà on nous fait chier avec des histoires merdiques et même l'attitude du groupe action anti-fasciste est juste dégueulasse. 

J'ose même pas me mettre à la place des parents. 

Presse business de merde qui donne juste la gerbe avec leurs manières de procéder. 

Et même pour moi cet article est incomplet : http://www.lemonde.fr/actualite-med...mettent-en-cause-les-medias_3425938_3236.html

Au moins il a le mérite d'exister, à défaut de faire le buzz.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai également strictement rien compris.



Effectivement, car l'article que je cite n'a rien à voir avec la mort de Clément Meric, si ce n'est qu'il parle de l'extrème droite, mais c'est normal, la gauche est au pouvoir. Du temps de Sarkozy c'était "l'ultra gauche" qui faisait vendre :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Effectivement, car l'article que je cite n'a rien à voir avec la mort de Clément Meric, si ce n'est qu'il parle de l'extrème droite, mais c'est normal, la gauche est au pouvoir. Du temps de Sarkozy c'était "l'ultra gauche" qui faisait vendre :rateau:





> JustTheWay   Hors-Sujet


Pourtant je l'ai en entier l'article (non pas que je sois abonné mais c'est gratuit pour moi). 

Mais il y a quand même un lien, c'est la couverture médiatique des "groupuscules", aussi bien durant les manifs, que pour l'affaire Clément Meric. 

Du temps de Sarkozy je me souviens pas avoir lu plus sur l'extrême gauche que d'habitude (sauf en 2008 mais logique). Enfin j'ai l'impression de moins en lire parce qu'il y a Mélanchon et que pour moi c'est pas quelqu'un d'extrême gauche mais bon ... 



Cela dit j'ai toujours rien compris à l'extrême droite, enfin j'ai pas envie de comprendre, j'ai eu ma dose, et j'ai décidé de manière unilatérale de ne pas (ne pu) y prêter attention.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Du temps de Sarkozy je me souviens pas avoir lu plus sur l'extrême gauche que d'habitude (sauf en 2008 mais logique). Enfin j'ai l'impression de moins en lire parce qu'il y a Mélanchon et que pour moi c'est pas quelqu'un d'extrême gauche mais bon ...



Question d'époque : pendant très longtemps, la gauche partait des radicaux de gauche pour sa partie droite, jusqu'au parti communiste pour sa partie gauche. L'extrême gauche, c'était ce qui était plus à gauche que les communistes. Mélenchon, c'est l'extrème gauche du parti socialiste, qui s'est allié avec ce qu'il reste des communistes, donc, non, le front de gauche, ce n'est pas l'extrême gauche, c'est juste la gauche de la gauche, l'extrême gauche, c'est ce qu'il y a à leur gauche à eux (la LCR, par exemple).


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2013)

Pet mode


j'attends la première blague maintenant


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2013)

Ils ont tout compris chez Nikon, une fonction pour faire des lolcats


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2013)

*Le Serrano plus nourrissant que le Kinder Bueno©*


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Le Serrano plus nourrissant que le Kinder Bueno©*



Rien compris :sleep:


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2013)

NSA spying timeline



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Rien compris :sleep:



Moi non plus 
Je rentre du super marché. Pas de Bueno mais des Duplo 
Et puis, c'était trop dur de choisir au rayon Haribo, alors j'ai rien pris


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> NSA spying timeline


My rosbeef language n'est pas vraiment fluent, mais je pense qu'on peut résumer ainsi, nan ? : _Big brother est un bisounours​_


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2013)

D'ailleurs, en fluent english, on dirait :
Big brother is a Care Bear.

Voilà, ne me remercie pas. D'ailleurs je viens d'apprendre comment dire Bisounours en anglais. Pas sur que ça serve par contre :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2013)

Sauf que je n'ai pas dit "isn't" mais "is". Passke c'est bien ce qu'il est à côté de la NSA


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2013)

Indeed en effet. C'est corrigé


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2013)

C'est pas du gorafi mais ça y ressemble. 

http://www.estrepublicain.fr/faits-divers/2013/06/07/emprisonne-dans-la-glaise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2013)

Il crevait les pneus de ses victimes et se faisait payer pour les réparer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Il crevait les pneus de ses victimes et se faisait payer pour les réparer



Travail de petit amateur. 


Certains profs de maths font ça en permanence et en toute légalité : ils saquent à mort les élèves en début d'année ; les parents s'affolent et demandent des cours particuliers, lesquels contribuent gentiment à compléter le traitement des profs sus-cités. Les notes s'améliorent et tout le monde est content.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Il crevait les pneus de ses victimes et se faisait payer pour les réparer





> Les enquêteurs ont également découvert quil avait effectué deux peines de prison, lune de huit ans pour viol, une autre de cinq ans pour vol.



Décidément, le grand banditisme, c'est plus ce que c'était :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Travail de petit amateur.


D'amateur un peu con-con : 


> À certaines de ses victimes, lhomme avait laissé son numéro de téléphone mobile.


 :king: :modo: :hosto:



Cratès a dit:


> Certains profs de maths font ça en permanence et en toute légalité : ils saquent à mort les élèves en début d'année ; les parents s'affolent et demandent des cours particuliers, lesquels contribuent gentiment à compléter le traitement des profs sus-cités. Les notes s'améliorent et tout le monde est content.


Mon prof de maths de math'sup nous avait collé le sujet du concours de l'année précédente comme premier contrôle ! Mais lui c'était pour montrer aux petits glandeurs bacheliers que nous étions que la prepa c'est pas de la tarte. Résultat, au bout d'un mois on était une dizaine en moins  :mouais:


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2013)

.. Il faut bien comprendre que la crise dans la zone euro est terminée.

.. A moins que ça ne soit à cause du Montrachet grand cru 1998 ou du Château Lafite Rothschild 1990 et du Dom Pérignon 1998.

 A la votre et aux impôts nouveaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> .. Il faut bien comprendre que la crise dans la zone euro est terminée.



C'est rien que pour m'énerver qu'il a dit ça, le Hollande !!!    

Grrrrrr, j'me retiens de dire c'que j'en pense.





Et pis non, finalement : 

Et un Prix Nobel d'économie, un !  :rateau:  

*Tôt ou tard, la viabilité de la zone euro se posera de nouveau*


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2013)

*Une idée intelligente pour Peillon...* 

Il va de soi que je postule en tant que vérificateur... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

Weed pour tous





(en même n'est-il pas plus intelligent que quelqu'un sous opiacé puisse le remplacer par un truc naturel et miens toléré par le corps ?)


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Weed pour tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très bonne décision, il était grand temps. Va-t-on encore voir les classiques gros(ses) cons(nes) de l'UMP crier à la déraison et à la débauche organisée par l'Etat ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> .. A moins que ça ne soit à cause du Montrachet grand cru 1998 ou du Château Lafite Rothschild 1990 et du Dom Pérignon 1998.
> 
> A la votre et aux impôts nouveaux.


Déjà il faudrait qu'il retire le pébroque qu'il a dans le luc, m'sieu François. D'accord c'est le Figaro qui a choisi la tof', mébon


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Très bonne décision, il était grand temps. Va-t-on encore voir les classiques gros(ses) cons(nes) de l'UMP crier à la déraison et à la débauche organisée par l'Etat ?



surtout il va pouvoir y avoir de la recherche sérieuse sur des nouveaux antidouleurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> surtout il va pouvoir y avoir de la recherche sérieuse sur des nouveaux antidouleurs



Disons plutôt que tous ceux qui ont fait de la recherche sérieuse sur de nouveaux anti-douleur vont maintenant pouvoir les amortir un peu plus en venant les vendre en France !

De toute façon, la législation française était absurde, on interdisait les produits à base de dérivés de cannabis, mais on autorisait des opiacés et des morphiniques, qui eux, sont des dérivés de drogues dites "dures" !


----------



## Galekal (8 Juin 2013)

Grugeront, grugeront pas, telle est la question. 

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/26...le-lance-une-e-campagne-contre-la-fraude.html

Du solide, la e-campagne. :sleep:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

elle est ta meilleur amie au Bac








et 35447 postes plus tôt


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)

Et moi qui croyait que c'est la mémoire


----------



## Galekal (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> elle est ta meilleur amie au Bac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A l'époque, j'avais cela :






Il n'y avait pas mieux a la fin des années 80, et des formules, on pouvait en coller un paquet.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2013)

C'est pour ça que vous n'êtes que des mous du bulbes*, savez plus calculer 

moi j'avais ça :





*Pas que vous d'ailleurs : les premières années où les calculettes ont été autorisées, les 'permises' l'était sur des critères de taille, et non de fonctions intégrées


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et moi qui croyait que c'est la mémoire



l'un compense pour l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> l'un compense pour l'autre



En 1962 on compensait, on compensait ... comme on pouvait :love:


----------



## Galekal (8 Juin 2013)

Belle pièce de collection que nous présente Romuald. 
Ceci dit, la remarque a propos des calculettes autorisées en fonction de la taille et sans restrictions quant aux fonctionnalités embarquées est vraie et il y avait d'ailleurs là de quoi se marrer copieusement.


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> *Pas que vous d'ailleurs : les premières années où les calculettes ont été autorisées, les 'permises' l'était sur des critères de taille, et non de fonctions intégrées





Galekal a dit:


> Belle pièce de collection que nous présente Romuald.
> Ceci dit, la remarque a propos des calculettes autorisées en fonction de la taille et sans restrictions quant aux fonctionnalités embarquées est vraie et il y avait d'ailleurs là de quoi se marrer copieusement.



il me semble que c'est toujours d'actualité  déjà il y a 12 ans (et oui !) j'avais acheté le câble de Synchro USB


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pour ça que vous n'êtes que des mous du bulbes*, savez plus calculer
> 
> moi j'avais ça :



Moi aussi, j'avais même un chapitre de mon livre de maths qui lui était consacré !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'avais même un chapitre de mon livre de maths qui lui était consacré !



 ... Je n'ai jamais compris comment ça marchait et par le fait même, je ne l'ai jamais utilisée ... :rateau:

J'étais plus que nul en maths, en physique et en chimie, mais je me rattrapais en français et en langues étrangères (pour rester simple - :rose: - chaque année je raflais tous les prix de dissertation - re-:rose

Mon rêve quand j'étais jeune : devenir prof de français !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je me rattrapais en français et en langues étrangères



En langues étrangères  Comme le Belge, tu veux dire ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'ai jamais compris comment ça marchait et par le fait même, je ne l'ai jamais utilisée ... :rateau:
> 
> J'étais plus que nul en maths, en physique et en chimie, mais je me rattrapais en français et en langues étrangères (pour rester simple - :rose: - chaque année je raflais tous les prix de dissertation - re-:rose
> 
> Mon rêve quand j'étais jeune : devenir prof de français !



Tu as outrepassé ton objectif : au lieu d'enseigner à l'école, tu es devenu digne d'y être enseigné.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

Bravo Crates. 

en attendant un motard de la police flashé à 186 km/h.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Allez hop, une petite dose de royauté 

Swedish princess weds US banker in Stockholm.

J'espère que vous étiez déjà au courant


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2013)

eseldorm a dit:


> Allez hop, une petite dose de royauté
> 
> Swedish princess weds US banker in Stockholm.
> 
> J'espère que vous étiez déjà au courant


Non.

Mais elle ressemble à Valérie Tr.
Alors...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Vous fatiguez pas avec tout ça.
La fin de l'humanité est peut-être proche (en tout cas pour celle des anglais, c'est certain)

A la demande générale de Pascal (plus bas), le bon lien est ici.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'ai jamais compris comment ça marchait et par le fait même, je ne l'ai jamais utilisée ... :rateau:
> 
> J'étais plus que nul en maths, en physique et en chimie, mais je me rattrapais en français et en langues étrangères (pour rester simple - :rose: - chaque année je raflais tous les prix de dissertation - re-:rose
> 
> Mon rêve quand j'étais jeune : devenir prof de français !



T'as peut-être mieux fait de ne pas le réaliser, ce rêve-là... (Ma blonde me dit : "s'il veut on peut en parler" )
Quoique c'est surtout maintenant que prof, faut être dingue (en France, du moins).

J'ai toujours cru que tu étais scientifique ? (dans l'info).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Vous fatiguez pas avec tout ça.
> La fin de l'humanité est peut-être proche (en tout cas pour celle des anglais, c'est certain)



Sauf que pour le pauvre public profane que nous sommes, nous n'avons droit qu'à :



> Pour poursuivre la lecture, merci de vous Connecter ou Créer un compte



Ce qui risque d'en limiter la lecture aux médecins de l'assistance, car j'imagine qu'il faudrait montrer patte blanche (avec un serpent enroulé autour d'un bâton d'haruspice tatoué dessus) pour pouvoir se créer le dit compte 

Tu nous ferais pas un p'tit résumé, des fois, qu'on ne meurt pas sans savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que pour le pauvre public profane que nous sommes, nous n'avons droit qu'à :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merdre ! Me suis fait encore avoir.
Heureusement, tout est dans l'Express.
M'en serais voulu de ne pas vous faire partager cette news, qui, à la vue du nombre impressionnant de clics, inquiète beaucoup de confrères.

Bon, d'accord, j'ai cliqué aussi :rose:

Sinon, ça fait pas mourir directement, faut pas voir les choses comme ça.
Et pour le résumé, comment dire ... ? Disons que c'est difficile de faire court.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2013)

Cadeau (pour la fête des paires?) : en vidéo par Roselyne Bachelot (question subsidiaire : qui est la mal comprenante qui confond spermatozoïdes et taille du pénis?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------




> , les Coréens du nord en queue de peloton




Ce sur quoi le mystère reste entier : sont-ce les nouveaux arrivants qui seraient moins bien pourvus (vu comme les gamins ont tendance à complexer en se comparant aux émules de M. Sifredi qui sevissent sur les sites pornos sur lesquels ils cliquent de la main gauche, il va leur falloir une cellule psychologique king size, à ces malheureux) ou est-ce que nous tendons tous à perdre des mensurations (TBL un diagnostic!!!):mouais:
Où est mon mètre ruban ???


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Cadeau (pour la fête des paires?) : en vidéo par Roselyne Bachelot (question subsidiaire : qui est la mal comprenante qui confond spermatozoïdes et taille du pénis?)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------
> 
> ...



Un grand merci pour cette vidéo d'anthologie.
Je suis certain qu'elle a choisi l'émission, le "Grand 8" rien que pour ça.

Sinon, tu as raison, surveillons nous.
Sus au triple décimètre ! 
OK, un double suffira.

Quelle iApp conseiller ? Une petite base sous Bento ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

Oh, y a-t-il vraiment matière à s'inquiéter ? La fonction principale de l'objet est la reproduction, or, les lapins sont largement en dessous de ces mensurations, et pourtant &#8230;


----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2013)

Teva pisser ou dormir ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, y a-t-il vraiment matière à s'inquiéter ? La fonction principale de l'objet est la reproduction, or, les lapins sont largement en dessous de ces mensurations, et pourtant



En dessous de 8,5 cm (en forme), il semblerait que, pour une raison mécanique que je ne connais pas dans le détail, la fonction reproductrice de l'objet soit mise à mal.

Ceci dit, avec une lapine, ça doit continuer à fonctionner. Faut faire une biblio. 

Sinon, ça fait longtemps que toi et les lapins, heu... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Teva pisser ou dormir ?



L'industrie pharmaceutique atteint des sommets.
J'attends avec impatience les laxatifs dans les boîtes de somnifères.
Les gens seront plus faciles à sevrer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Teva pisser ou dormir ?





Bigdidou a dit:


> L'industrie pharmaceutique atteint des sommets.
> J'attends avec impatience les laxatifs dans les boîtes de somnifères.
> Les gens seront plus faciles à sevrer.





> Vendredi, l'Agence du médicament (ANSM) avait lancé une mesure de rappel de deux lots de ce diurétique : le Furosémide Teva 40 mg générique. Des comprimés d'un somnifère, le Zopiclone Teva 7,5 mg (également appelé Imovane), ont en effet été placés par erreur dans des emballages du diurétique.



Sans compter que "_prenez les génériques, ce sont les mêmes molécules que les originaux_", qu'ils disaient


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, y a-t-il vraiment matière à s'inquiéter ? La fonction principale de l'objet est la reproduction, or, les lapins sont largement en dessous de ces mensurations, et pourtant &#8230;



Il semblerait que la fonction de la taille du bidule aurait plus pour but d'attirer la femelle que d'améliorer la capacité de reproduction. 
Dans la mesure ou les femmes prefèrent les gros machins, les petits trucs nous mènent à notre perte. En plus la taille des poitrines augmentant (autre pression de selection rigolote), ça va faire pas mal de frustrés. Si toutes les femmes ressemblaient à Jane Birkin, on serait peut-être plus nombreux à renoncer à la sexualité autre que autosexuelle..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Teva pisser ou dormir ?





> Le nonagénaire est mort des suites «de ce qui semble être un oedème pulmonaire, selon les premières constatations des marins-pompiers», a souligné le procureur. «On lui avait prescrit depuis une dizaine de jours un diurétique», le Furosémide Teva 40 mg. «Le somnifère incriminé n'est en soi pas mortel. Mais vu le grand âge de la victime, toute faiblesse médicale peut s'avérer grave», a ajouté le procureur.


Il semblerait surtout qu'il soit mort par défaut de soins plus que par empoisonnement. Si on lui donnait un diurétique, ce n'est sans doute pas pour rien (ou alors faut partir du principe qu'on donne des médicaments à des gens qui ne sont pas malades, hypothèse dans laquelle je ne me hasarderais pas).
Pour éviter ça, par exemple : 


> mort des suites «de ce qui semble être un oedème pulmonaire




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------

C'est pas Hercule poirot, le gars...


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Teva pisser ou dormir ?



la bière ça coute moins cher et elle fait pisser aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, y a-t-il vraiment matière à s'inquiéter ? La fonction principale de l'objet est la reproduction, or, les lapins sont largement en dessous de ces mensurations, et pourtant



Euh ! Pas que les lapins ...... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai toujours cru que tu étais scientifique ? (dans l'info).



Si tu considères qu'analyser et satisfaire les besoins des grosses entreprises en matière d'ERP (Progiciel de gestion intégré) est scientifique, alors tu as raison ... 

Avec le recul, et ayant été notamment un spécialiste en "batch processing" je considère avec regret que j'ai été probablement la cause indirecte et involontaire de centaines de licenciements durant toute ma carrière ... 

Alors, oui ! J'aurais souhaité être prof de français rien que pour pouvoir être "fier" de ma carrière ...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai été probablement la cause indirecte et involontaire de centaines de licenciements durant toute ma carrière ...



Ah c'est toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah c'est toi



Euh non ! J'ai sévi principalement en Belgique et en Allemagne ... :rateau:


----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> la bière ça coute moins cher et elle fait pisser aussi



Ça_ tombe _bien, le nonagénaire va avoir une _mise_ _bière_. :sick:


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ça_ tombe _bien, le nonagénaire va avoir une _mise_ _bière_. :sick:



Oui, enfin, normalement, une bière, ça te coule dedans, tandis que lui, il va couler dans sa bière.


----------



## Galekal (9 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ça_ tombe _bien, le nonagénaire va avoir une _mise_ _bière_. :sick:



Au moins, ce sera une _bière_ sans alcool. Ce n'est pas plus mal car il n'aurait de toute façon pas été en condition de souffler dans le ballon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2013)

*Pour la banque JP Morgan, les constitutions des pays du sud de lEurope sont encore trop marquées par leur origine : la lutte contre les régimes fascistes ou autoritaires. Cest un obstacle aux réformes économiques.*

« Political systems around the periphery typically display several of the following features: weak executives; weak central states relative to regions; constitutional protection of labour rights; consensus building systems which foster political clientalism; and the right to protest if unwelcome changes are made to the political status quo. The shortcomings of this political legacy have been revealed by the crisis. »

Les autonomies régionales ; le pouvoir de contrôle du Parlement sur l'exécutif ; la protection constitutionnelle du droit du travail ; la recherche du consensus démocratique ; le droit de protester si des changements non-souhaités sont opérés. Effectivement, cest mal. Franco ou les colonels grecs nauraient jamais laissé passé ça.


----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, enfin, normalement, une bière, ça te coule dedans, tandis que lui, il va couler dans sa bière.



Effectivement, couler dans une bière ça n'a pas le même gout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Les autonomies régionales ; le pouvoir de contrôle du Parlement sur l'exécutif ; la protection constitutionnelle du droit du travail ; la recherche du consensus démocratique ; le droit de protester si des changements non-souhaités sont opérés. Effectivement, c&#8217;est mal. Franco ou les colonels grecs n&#8217;auraient jamais laissé passé ça.



Tu te place trop dans l'absolu, là, alors dans l'absolu, la constitution idéale pour eux, elle est simple, elle tient en peu d'articles : 

1) La finance en général, et JP.Morgan en particulier fait ce qu'il veut, aucune contestation n'est recevable et tout contestataire sera réduit en esclavage et deviendra un bien, propriété de la banque JP.Morgan

2) Tous les citoyens, sans distinction de catégorie sociale n'ont plus aucun droit, et doivent céder l'intégralité de leur patrimoine présent et futur à JP.Morgan sans aucune contrepartie. Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient contester cette mesure, les dispositions de l'article 1) s'appliqueraient.

3) Ah, ben pas d'article 3), les deux premiers suffisent !

Maintenant, si tu te place sous un angle plus général, tu te rends bien compte que JP Morgan, ils peuvent bien aller se faire voir &#8230; Chez les grecs, tiens, je suis sûr qu'il leurs réserveront un accueil chaleureux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2013)

j'espère que le JP s'est mis à l'abri:






:rateau:​


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Je vous mets des glaçons dans le caca, pardon, le coca ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2013)

*Le génome du canard décodé, espoir pour la lutte contre la grippe aviaire*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je vous mets des glaçons dans le caca, pardon, le coca ?



On devrait peut-être plutôt féliciter les fast-foods anglais pour la qualité de leur "eau des toilettes" ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je vous mets des glaçons dans le caca, pardon, le coca ?



Ne parlons pas de la propreté des mains, des doigts du barman qui plongent dans le bac à glaçons pour retirer les deux glaçons qui vont refroidir votre coca


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je vous mets des glaçons dans le caca, pardon, le coca ?





Anonyme a dit:


> Ne parlons pas de la propreté des mains, des doigts du barman qui plongent dans le bac à glaçons pour retirer les deux glaçons qui vont refroidir votre coca



C'est une étude anglaise, ça, hein ! C'est aussi dans ce pays qu'une étude avait démontré, il y a quelques années que 75 ou 80% des cacahuètes à disposition des convives, dans les l'apéritifs mondains contenaient des traces d'urine humaine ! 

Avant le caca, les anglais avaient déjà eu droit au pipi !


----------



## Galekal (10 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ne parlons pas de la propreté des mains, des doigts du barman qui plongent dans le bac à glaçons pour retirer les deux glaçons qui vont refroidir votre coca



Ce n'est bien entendu pas un mal en soi que de se sortir les doigts d'où je pense, mais encore faudrait il ne pas oublier de les laver avant de servir les glaçons.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ce n'est bien entendu pas un mal en soi que de se sortir les doigts d'où je pense, mais encore faudrait il ne pas oublier de les laver avant de servir les glaçons.



Et tu crois qu'il se les lave à chaque fois ?


----------



## Galekal (10 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et tu crois qu'il se les lave à chaque fois ?



Bah, cela ne me surprend pas trop que des sportifs de haut niveau puissent embarquer quelques symptômes pas tristes.  
Qui sait si cela ne serait pas aussi pour quelques uns la condition sine qua non d'un niveau extrême de performances ?


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une étude anglaise, ça, hein ! C'est aussi dans ce pays qu'une étude avait démontré, il y a quelques années que 75 ou 80% des cacahuètes à disposition des convives, dans les l'apéritifs mondains contenaient des traces d'urine humaine !
> 
> Avant le caca, les anglais avaient déjà eu droit au pipi !



Je vais finir par croire que l'endroit le plus propre dans les bars, ce sont les chiottes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que l'endroit le plus propre dans les bars, ce sont les chiottes...



Oui, ça et le fond de la poubelle !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, ça et le fond de la poubelle !



N'oublie pas les écoulements des plonges qui pouvaient fouetter ... beurk


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que l'endroit le plus propre dans les bars, ce sont les chiottes...



cadeau : http://www.baignade-interdite.com !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2013)

_"La France a assaini ses dépenses publiques, réformé le marché du travail, abaissé le coût du travail, encouragé la recherche et le développement par des crédits d'impôts et défini de grandes filières industrielles"_

François Hollande, président de la République française à Tokyo (06/2012).

Nous voilà enfin rassurés ! 

Ne reste plus qu' à convaincre Angela :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> _
> Ne reste plus qu' à convaincre Angela :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:_


_

Je dois donc comprendre que tu avais été convaincu par Nicolas Sarkozy qui n'a cessé de répéter la même chose pendant 5 ans.

C'est triste.

Avec un peu de chance, il y a un café dans ton quartier où quelques personnes dépendantes à l'alcool sauront en échange (implicite) d'un verre, ou plutôt deux ou trois, t'accorder l'écoute dont tu sembles singulièrement manquer.
Certes cela n'apportera aucune espèce d'intérêt à tes propos, mais au moins cela te tiendra éloigné de ce fil de discussion.

En ce qui me concerne, la coupe est pleine.
Même offert, le verre suivant termine dans ta face._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2013)

*DRESS CODE  Larmée israélienne veut rhabiller ses soldat(e)s*

Nan ! Je suis contre !


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *DRESS CODE  Larmée israélienne veut rhabiller ses soldat(e)s*
> 
> Nan ! Je suis contre !



A ce propos, c'est vrai que c'est les cubistes français qui ont inventé la tenue de camouflage moderne, ou c'est encore une légende ? (Je profite de la docte assemblée qui traîne ici...)


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2013)

da capo a dit:


> ...Nicolas Sarkozy qui n'a cessé de répéter la même chose pendant 5 ans.



Cela fait donc un peu plus de 6 ans que N. S. et F. H. disent la même chose.

Euh ! Pardon. Cela fait donc un peu plus de 6 ans que nous entendons la même chose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A ce propos, c'est vrai que c'est les cubistes français qui ont inventé la tenue de camouflage moderne, ou c'est encore une légende ? (Je profite de la docte assemblée qui traîne ici...)



Pas du tout, ça date de bien plus longtemps, et ce sont les italiens, qui l'ont inventée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A ce propos, c'est vrai que c'est les cubistes français qui ont inventé la tenue de camouflage moderne, ou c'est encore une légende ? (Je profite de la docte assemblée qui traîne ici...)



La tenue (vêtement) pas exactement. Les soldats français à partir de 1915 ne sont d'ailleurs pas vraiment camouflés (bleu horizon) mais cherchent plutôt une certaine discrétion. Mais les peintres cubistes semblent avoir joué un rôle en 1914-1918 pour la recherche de motifs de camouflage fondés sur la destructuration de la silhouette et applicables sur les chars, les avions, les casemates, les filets de camouflage, etc.


http://www.histoire-image.org/site/etude_comp/etude_comp_detail.php?i=798
http://www.lexpress.fr/informations/le-camouflage-un-art_624990.html
http://fr.slideshare.net/noctambule/reprsenter-la-guerre-le-cubisme-et-la-guerre-4558596
http://ereverra.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/camouflage-et-cubisme/
http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/25730967?uid=3738016&uid=2&uid=4&sid=21102299296971


Ceci dit, quand on voit le camouflage _Flecktarn_ actuel de la Bundeswehr, dérivé des études de la 2e GM, difficile de ne pas penser aux peintres pointillistes : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camouflage_Flecktarn


On a fait des choses très abstraites et d'une efficacité remarquable pour les navires de guerre (estimation des dimensions, de la direction et de la vitesse très perturbée par ce type de camouflage) : http://blog.iso50.com/30771/dazzle-ship-camouflage/


​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Plus sérieusement, il me semble bien que ce sont les paras allemands de la dernière guerre mondiale qui furent les premiers à utiliser en standard une tenue camouflée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, il me semble bien que ce sont les paras allemands de la dernière guerre mondiale qui furent les premiers à utiliser en standard une tenue camouflée !



« Plus sérieusement » ? 


Qu'est-ce qui n'était pas sérieux dans mon post ?

Par ailleurs les Italiens ont précédé les Boches, mais pour un camouflage à usage général (pas pour les uniformes initialement) : _Telo mimetico_, 1929 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telo_mimetico).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> « Plus sérieusement » ?
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui n'était pas sérieux dans mon post ?



"Plus sérieusement" par rapport à *ce* post ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, ça date de bien plus longtemps, et ce sont les italiens, qui l'ont inventée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2013)

Oui Pascal, je venais à l'instant de percuter.

Mais en fait ton post était sérieux : « Si on veut rendre une armée invisible, il sufflt d' habiller les hommes en arlequins » aurait dit Picasso, selon Cocteau&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2013)

A propos d'uniformes, j'ai découvert la semaine dernière avec surprise que Hugo Boss avait dessiné et fabriqué les uniformes des SS et des jeunesses hitlériennes durant la dernière guerre ....

Je l'ignorais totalement !


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A propos d'uniformes, j'ai découvert la semaine dernière avec surprise que Hugo Boss avait dessiné et fabriqué les uniformes des SS et des jeunesses hitlériennes durant la dernière guerre ....
> 
> Je l'ignorais totalement !



mais non, tu te méprends : il s'agissait de Hugo Boche !

voyons


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2013)

Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont encore fait comme connerie les peintres cubistes ?! 






Ah c'était leur contribution à l'effort de guerre !?


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> cadeau : http://www.baignade-interdite.com !


 Excellent !!!


----------



## Galekal (11 Juin 2013)

A classer clairement dans la catégorie... ou pas. :afraid:

"_Le management est la version civile du commandement"

_http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/article/2013/02/08/les-managers-enfilent-des-rangers_1828401_3224.html

A mon humble avis, les écrans de fumée sociétaux ne parviendront plus a dissimuler très longtemps la pente a l'exacerbation de la violence économique.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2013)

C'est pas comme si c'était une nouveauté&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

Larmée suisse fait même vendre des soutiens-gorge!


----------



## Galekal (11 Juin 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas comme si c'était une nouveauté&#8230;



Sur le fond, cela n'a effectivement rien d'une nouveauté. Par contre, la nouveauté se trouve dans la manière de tenter de nous faire oublier qu'il s'agit du problème principal.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2013)

Payez votre café avec un baiser :love:

L'article ne dit pas avec quoi on paye pour un petit coup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> A mon humble avis, les écrans de fumée sociétaux ne parviendront plus a dissimuler très longtemps la pente a l'exacerbation de la violence économique.



Voilà qu'on plagie mon style


Y'a plus d'morale !!!


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Voilà qu'on plagie mon style
> 
> 
> Y'a plus d'morale !!!


Tu veux dire que c'est eunbitabeul  ? 


Et puisque selon certain la crise est derrière nous, autant reprendre les bonnes habitudes


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et puisque selon certain la crise est derrière nous, autant reprendre les bonnes habitudes



Ben si ces imbéciles savaient apprendre de leurs erreurs passées, ça se saurait, depuis le temps ! Leur problème, aux spéculateurs, c'est qu'ils veulent du (très) court terme avec des taux de retour à deux chiffres, ça a tout fait tomber en 2007, ça recommencera quand les volumes deviendront tels que les défauts finiront par dépasser les crédits soldés !


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> A classer clairement dans la catégorie... ou pas. :afraid:
> 
> "_Le management est la version civile du commandement"
> 
> ...



Entendu dernièrement sur une chaîne de télé apparemment acquise à la cause manageriale : 
&#8212; Le management par le stress est une formidable base de motivation (ou quelque chose comme ça, dans tous les cas, c'était une grosse pétition de principe bien monstrueuse)
&#8212; Mais elle a juste un léger défaut : certains [faibles, nuls, loosers?] tombent malades, ils font un burn-out (Noooooonnnn ??? Si !)
&#8212; Pour les motiver, rien de tel qu'un jeu où ils vont apprendre à se battre (dans la campagne, etc). Beaucoup d'entreprises s'y mettent...

Déjà que dans mon milieu c'est dur, mais si je devais évoluer parmi des connards qui organisent ce genre de réunions d'intégrations obligatoires et rejouées indéfiniment, j'aurais déjà sauté à la gorge d'un "manager"....

Par contre, pour ta conclusion, je suis pessimiste : je pense que l'aptitude à collaborer au pire est sans limite pour l'être humain. Ca fait des années que je me dis : là ça va se voir, et que personne ne semble rien voir.

Le gros des générations qui arrivent sont déjà violentes dans le fond et sans aucun scrupule, désolé de le dire. Ce n'est qu'un constat. Ca ne concerne pas tout le monde, mais sur la culture de masse, c'est très net (insultes passés en mode de vie et vol confondu avec le simple fait de trouver, recherche de boucs émissaires systématiques, etc.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Le management par le stress, ça n'est rien qu'une manière de contourner l'interdiction de l'esclavage !


----------



## patlek (11 Juin 2013)

Pourquoi que c' est pas lui qui s' occuope de mon compte???? (Je veux dire, les rentrées, pas les sorties)

http://aliceadsl.glamourparis.com/s...r-et-vire-222-millions-d-euros-11062013/19267


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si ces imbéciles savaient apprendre de leurs erreurs passées, ça se saurait, depuis le temps ! Leur problème, aux spéculateurs, c'est qu'ils veulent du (très) court terme avec des taux de retour à deux chiffres, ça a tout fait tomber en 2007, ça recommencera quand les volumes deviendront tels que les défauts finiront par dépasser les crédits soldés !



Ils n'ont aucune raison d'apprendre. Ils cherchent le profit à court terme et font ce qu'il faut pour l'obtenir. Ils font leur job de parasites et savent abandonner leur victime quand ils l'ont sucé jusqu'à la mort. 
Nous par contre, il semblerait qu'on n'apprend pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le management par le stress, ça n'est rien qu'une manière de contourner l'interdiction de l'esclavage !



Non, c'est mieux que de l'esclavage (pour celui qui est du bon côté du fouet ou qui ne manie pas la paint-ball), c'est de l'exploitation. Ca fait belle lurette que le père Marx a montré que ça rapportait bien plus.


----------



## Galekal (11 Juin 2013)

Au docteur :
J'en avais déjà entendu quelques uns défendre l'idée selon laquelle le management par le stress serait une "formidable base de motivation" (argument récurrent). Ils ont bien souvent en commun le port du costard cravate, et SURTOUT arborent une forme particulière de rictus qui n'appartient qu'a eux et que tout être humain normalement constitué serait rigoureusement incapable de reproduire a moins d'être un parfait psychopathe. 

Or, de nombreuses victimes de ce mode de management tombent malades, somatiquement et/ou psychologiquement, ce a quoi s'ajoutent bien entendu, les addictions requises pour supporter tout cela. Et sans oublier, enfin, ceux qui se suicident, parce qu'on leur a inoculé, non qu'ils étaient simplement devenus inappropriés aux objectifs de l'entreprise (ce qui aurait certes été dur pour eux mais leur aurait au moins laissé un espoir de se réaliser ailleurs), mais qu'ils étaient des incapables "en soi". Responsables pris sur le fait ? Qu'a cela ne tienne, ils s'en tireront par une pirouette, soit un argument de ce type : "le suicide relève d'un phénomène de mode".


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Payez votre café avec un baiser :love:
> 
> L'article ne dit pas avec quoi on paye pour un petit coup



Et pour des moules frites faut faire quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et pour des moules frites faut faire quoi ?




Un chèque.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un chèque.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2013)

*Slip sur la tête et Opinel à la main, il loupe son braquage*



> En plus de ce braquage rondement mené, Daniel A. a été accusé du vol de  deux vélos en deux jours. Des vélos quil aurait bien aimé ramener où il  les avait "empruntés" mais "_ça montait trop"_, a-t-il expliqué au juge.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> arborent une forme particulière de rictus qui n'appartient qu'a eux et que tout être humain normalement constitué serait rigoureusement incapable de reproduire a moins d'être un parfait psychopathe.



Et pour cause...

Il me vient une légère inquiétude, vu le détail de ta description. Tu penses que j'en pense quoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h28 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> *Slip sur la tête et Opinel à la main, il loupe son braquage*



Et le slip, il l'a volé aussi ?


----------



## Galekal (12 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et pour cause...
> 
> Il me vient une légère inquiétude, vu le détail de ta description. Tu penses que j'en pense quoi ?



J'en pense que tu as déjà dû repérer ce type d'expression sur quelques tronches et que tu sais a quoi cela correspond. Ta légère inquiétude vient peut être de là. Il y a de quoi, en effet.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juin 2013)

Pour être plus clair, tu ne penses pas que je légitime ce genre de conduite ? Et oui, le collaborationnisme gourmand des petits Eichmann de l'ultralibéralisme, ça donne une expression assez éc&#339;urante.

Non ! Pas de point Godwin ! Je réclame un point Arendt (maintenant qu'il y a un film).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h23 ----------

Ah ! L'infra-humain qui prend tout ce qui ne fait pas partie de son système de merde pour du sous-homme ! Le fumier qui répète mécaniquement : "il semble qu'il avait des problèmes personnels" devant les cadavres encore fumants de son sacro-saint marché, le con qui confond le nouveau avec le bon, l'abruti qui répète "il faut t'adapter" ou le merdeux qui tacle toute critique à coup de "si tu n'aimes pas ce métier, fais-en un autre".
Le sac à m... surtout qui se permet de traiter de geignard toute personne qui n'est pas "dynamique" ou tout simplement pas "jeune".

Soyez jeune et dynamique, ou crevez ! 

"Toi, tu ne viens pas pour chasser", dit l'ours bleu. (_Les Sales Blagues_ de Vuillemin inside)


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ah ! L'infra-humain qui prend tout ce qui ne fait pas partie de son système de merde pour du sous-homme !



Ainsi vous vous qualifiez vous-même d'infra-humain. Dommage.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juin 2013)

C'était un peu fait exprès...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

C'est le paradoxe : toute personne qui nie l'humanité des autres apparaît comme inhumain lui-même, mécanique ou monstrueux.

Explication de texte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

C'est une idée que je me fais, ou tu es d'humeur un peu morose, là ? 

Ressaisis toi, sois dynamique, que diable !


----------



## Galekal (12 Juin 2013)

Au doc. Pour avoir fait un peu autre choses que des lectures en diagonale sur ce fil, j'avais bien saisi que tu ne légitimais en aucun cas l'attitude des "petits Eichmann de l'ultralibéralisme", que tu as fort bien décrits. 

Et puis... être dynamique selon leurs critères n'est pas une mince affaire, surtout lorsqu'il est question d'être "cadre". C'est un secret de polichinelle que le préréquis pour ce dynamisme là est souvent le shoot (amphètes, cocaïne, etc). Le pire, c'est que je ne donne même pas dans l'humour noir ou les "sales blagues" en disant cela.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Soyez jeune et dynamique, ou crevez !



J'ai travaillé pour une grosse (énorme !) société américaine qui pratiquait la politique du "UP or OUT" ... Dans les couloirs, d'énormes affiches avec une flèche verte qui pointait à la verticale et une flèche rouge à l'horizontale, le tout agrémenté de la mention "UP or OUT" en lettres hyper grandes !!!!!

Cette affiche faisait référence aux évaluations trimestrielles du personnel : bonne évaluation = pas de problèmes jusqu'à la prochaine - évaluation moyenne = tu es coaché jusque la prochaine (sous-entendu, il te reste une chance !) et 2 évaluations moyennes consécutives = t'es viré !

Et c'était appliqué manu militari ! Autant dire qu'à chaque fin de trimestre, je voyais des gars vomir dans les couloirs tellement la peur d'être viré était importante !

Comme j'étais consultant externe, j'ai été épargné tout un temps par ces pratiques ... jusqu'au jour où quelqu'un a pondu qu'il fallait y passer aussi ... j'ai remis ma démission juste au début de mon évaluation afin de ne pas laisser à mon interlocuteur (qui avait l'âge d'être mon fils !) le plaisir de saquer un "dinosaure" ... Il l'a mal pris !


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2013)

alerte aux cons !


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> alerte aux cons !



S'attaquer au monde de la pédale pour lutter contre le mariage pour tous, fallait oser.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2013)

monde de la pédale et des mecs aux jambes épilés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2013)

da capo a dit:


> S'attaquer au monde de la pédale pour lutter contre le mariage pour tous, fallait oser.



 ... Dommage ! Je ne peux plus te "bouler" !!!!!


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Dommage ! Je ne peux plus te "bouler" !!!!!



T'as plus de boules ?


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Dommage ! Je ne peux plus te "bouler" !!!!!



Garde tes boules pour toi !
Je ne mange pas de ce pain là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

da capo a dit:


> S'attaquer au monde de la pédale pour lutter contre le mariage pour tous, fallait oser.





macinside a dit:


> monde de la pédale et des mecs aux jambes épilés



Oui mais bon, ils ne pratiquent pas tous ça sans selle


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> alerte aux cons !



Ce qui est marrant je trouve, c'est que leur affiche soit en anglais... pour avoir du soutient, ils l'auraient écrit en arabe ou en chinois ok, mais là... à moins qu'ils adressent juste aux anglais (je ne connais pas leur position sur la question, la levrette ?), je ne vois pas l'intérêt :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2013)

bien fait pour leurs gueules !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> bien fait pour leurs gueules !





> Ces manifestants avaient été placés en garde à vue pour introduction de fumigènes dans une enceinte sportive.



Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas les juger pour "défense d'idées débiles" ! Être con à ce point là, ça devrait être un délit !


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Juin 2013)

Amputé de 4 jambes.

Au début, je me suis dit, "tiens, il est bon pour le Guiness Book".

Et puis, vite est venu une sorte de dégoût, profond, de ces quelques médecins de plus en plus médiatisés, prêts à tout pour faire parler d'eux. Ces chirurgiens mériteraient 25 ans de taule pour actes de barbarie contre un pauvre type prêt à tout pour remarcher, et qu'il ont manipulé et entraîné dans une entreprise évidemment vouée à l'échec (les greffes de mains sont rares et encore hasardeuses, alors 2 jambes !!!), alors même qu'on imagine bien quel enfer médical il a dû vivre...

:sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2013)

*De plus en plus d'Afghanes en prison pour "crime de moralité"*

Un "crime de moralité" en Afghanistan, c'est lorsqu'une femme fugue (pour ne plus être battue, échapper à un mariage forcé, etc.).


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *De plus en plus d'Afghanes en prison pour "crime de moralité"*
> 
> Un "crime de moralité" en Afghanistan, c'est lorsqu'une femme fugue (pour ne plus être battue, échapper à un mariage forcé, etc.).


La salope!!! Après on s'étonne que les mecs soient frustrés et fasse des conneries un peu partout à travers le monde:mouais:

C'est du xième degré j'espère que vous avez comprendu


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Amputé de 4 jambes.
> 
> Au début, je me suis dit, "tiens, il est bon pour le Guiness Book".
> 
> ...



Après, si un certain Chris Barnard n'avait pas tenté ce genre d'opération plus que hasardeuse en 1968, où en serait-on aujourd'hui en matière de greffe du cur ? Toutes les greffes courantes pratiquées aujourd'hui sont les héritières d'une opération plus que hasardeuse pratiquée dans le passé, ça n'est certainement pas à toi que je vais apprendre ça !


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, si un certain Chris Barnard n'avait pas tenté ce genre d'opération plus que hasardeuse en 1968, où en serait-on aujourd'hui en matière de greffe du cur ? Toutes les greffes courantes pratiquées aujourd'hui sont les héritières d'une opération plus que hasardeuse pratiquée dans le passé, ça n'est certainement pas à toi que je vais apprendre ça !



Ce qui m'inquiète surtout c'est le" respect du protocole". J'espère tout de même qu'ils ont laissé le choix au gars.
Ces histoires de protocoles, c'est d'une connerie.
C'est pour ça que je ne refoutrais plus les pieds dans des urgences de l'hôpital public (oui, j'ai honte, c'est vrai). Ras-le-cul de leur application débile et inhumaine du protocole.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Juin 2013)

Tu n'as pas tord.
Mais là, c'était une question de vie ou de mort.
De plus cette première greffe a été l'aboutissement de travaux de recherche considérables en amont, avec en particulier de multiples greffes chez l'animal.
On en est très loin ici. 
Et puis, pour cette première greffe cardiaque, on n'était certain de rien, mais à la vue des résultats chez le cochon, on avait de grandes chance de succès. Et puis c'était "l'aventure", sans points de comparaison chez l'homme.
En plus greffer un c&#339;ur, chirurgicalement, sur le plan technique, c'est bien plus facile que de greffer un membre (c'est l'anesthésie et la circulation extra-corporelle qui posait le plus de problèmes techniques, finalement).
Là, pour les jambes, quid des essais chez l'animal ?
Quid de la prise en compte des échecs retentissants de greffes de membres (avant bras) antérieur ?
Quid de la prise en compte bénéfices/risque.? Un membre greffé, même si ça "tient" reste peu fonctionnel, beaucoup moins que des prothèses high tech, avec lesquelles tu sais qu'on fait des miracles. Et sur le plan esthétique, crois moi, c'est pas beau, un membre greffé, donc même pas de gain de ce côté là.
Franchement, l'échec était couru d'avance, et je suis quasi certain que l'équipe le savait, et que ce pauvre type a servi de cobaye.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Ce qui m'inquiète surtout c'est le" respect du protocole". J'espère tout de même qu'ils ont laissé le choix au gars.
> Ces histoires de protocoles, c'est d'une connerie.
> C'est pour ça que je ne refoutrais plus les pieds dans des urgences de l'hôpital public (oui, j'ai honte, c'est vrai). Ras-le-cul de leur application débile et inhumaine du protocole.



Les protocoles, pour certain trucs, c'est quand même bien pratique, et ça permet de déléguer pas mal de choses, et de libérer du temps médical.
C'est aussi en général un gain considérable pour le patient en terme de sécurité.
Maintenant, je te rejoins sur un point : on entre vraiment dans un délire de protocolisation où tout doit l'être. Aux bon médecins un peu expérimentés de faire la part des choses, de ne pas céder à la généralisation de cette mode, et de se rappeler que chaque patient est est différent.
Et que la médecine reste un artisanat.
Un artisanat d'art et high tech, mais un artisanat quand même. C'est d'ailleurs la beauté du métier. Appliquer des protocoles toute la journée (tu n'as pas tord, c'est particulièrement délirant aux urgences), quel intérêt ? Qu'elle progression ? Qu'est-ce qui te rendra meilleur et plus expérimenté ?
C'est pour ça que j'adore l'addictologie. Certes il y faut des protocole, pour le sevrage, la mise en place des traitements de substitution.
Pour le reste c'est de l'humain, on mouille la chemise, mais quel bonheur cette relation d'une rare intensité, d'un rare enrichissement, d'une rate intimité  avec les patients.
Alors bien sûr, faut aimer les gens, et laisser la technique là où elle doit rester.
Je crois que de ce point de vue, on a beaucoup de points commun avec les enseignants, en tout cas si je réfère à mon père qui était un de ces professeurs passionné, fou de son métier.
Le plaisir de soigner, c'est comme le plaisir d'enseigner, ça se protocolise pas.

Quant à laisser le choix au gars, bien sûr, ça a était fait. On l'a sûrement sur-informé, d'ailleurs.
Mais c'est tellement facile de manipuler les gens en souffrance...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2013)

*Les internautes chinois comparent Xi Jinping à Winnie l'ourson, ils sont censurés*


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les internautes chinois comparent Xi Jinping à Winnie l'ourson, ils sont censurés*



Ça me paraît la moindre des choses, non ?
Comment peut-on haïr à ce point Winnie l'ourson ?


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Juin 2013)

http://www.legorafi.fr/2013/01/23/d...n-pour-saisir-la-lettre-e-sur-clavier-azerty/

Je sais pas c'est quoi le pire vu que mon nom de famille possède un accent, devoir corriger à chaque fois, ou entendre dire, il y a pas d'accent sur les majuscules.

:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Là, pour les jambes, quid des essais chez l'animal ?



Moi, j'ai essayé de greffer à un poulet le pilon que j'avais prévu pour mon repas froid du midi, mais curieusement, la greffe n'a pas tenu &#8230; trop de mayonnaise, je pense &#8230; Je ré-essaierais, mais chez le lapin, cette fois, et avec de la moutarde (à l'ancienne, faut savoir respecter les traditions) ! :rateau:

Bon, je vois une fois de plus que ta maîtrise du sujet est bien meilleure que la mienne, ce dont, d'ailleurs, je ne doutais guère (d'ailleurs, mon grand copain qui me file plein d'infos dans le domaine est neuro-chirurgien, la greffe des membres, c'est pas trop sa spécialité, et en plus, je ne le vois pas souvent, en ce moment il est super-occupé, il prépare une greffe du cerveau pour un ancien président &#8230; )


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juin 2013)

Ça ne prendra pas


----------



## Galekal (13 Juin 2013)

Toujours dans la série... ou pas

"Les petits enfants des générations actuelles vont être confrontés à un monde beaucoup plus difficile.."

http://ecolonews.blog.fr/2013/04/07...umaine-devrait-s-eteindre-ce-siecle-15730114/


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ça ne prendra pas



Laquelle ? Celle sur le lapin, ou


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juin 2013)

...ou...


----------



## Galekal (13 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Laquelle ? Celle sur le lapin, ou



Ben... en matière de greffe, il y eut des visionnaires, voire notamment :

http://fr.feedbooks.com/book/1472/frankenstein-ou-le-prométhée-moderne

Quant au commentaire de présentation, il est a mon avis tout a fait fondé en ceci qu'il s'agit bel et bien d'un titre précurseur en matière de SF... intelligente.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2013)

*"mangez bio" qu'ils disent...*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2013)

*En état de "légitime défense", deux gendarmes abattent une vache*

On va encore crier à la bavure Mais si cette vache n'avait rien à se reprocher, pourquoi a-t-elle fui au lieu d'obtempérer aux injonctions des forces de l'ordre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2013)

Ne sortez jamais sans votre téléphone, enfin, si vous avez la conscience tranquille.


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> On va encore crier à la bavure Mais si cette vache n'avait rien à se reprocher, pourquoi a-t-elle fui au lieu d'obtempérer aux injonctions des forces de l'ordre ?



Elle était folle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *En état de "légitime défense", deux gendarmes abattent une vache*
> 
> On va encore crier à la bavure Mais si cette vache n'avait rien à se reprocher, pourquoi a-t-elle fui au lieu d'obtempérer aux injonctions des forces de l'ordre ?





patlek a dit:


> Elle était folle.



T'es vache, là ! :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2013)

C'est de pis en pis sur ce fil


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

Toi, c'est pas parce que t'es le plus beau qu'on ne va pas te vider comme ça, après, tu seras un beau vidé ! !


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *En état de "légitime défense", deux gendarmes abattent une vache*
> 
> On va encore crier à la bavure Mais si cette vache n'avait rien à se reprocher, pourquoi a-t-elle fui au lieu d'obtempérer aux injonctions des forces de l'ordre ?



Ça me fait penser à cette scène culte de Fous d'Irène ! :love:
[DM]xe2ra6[/DM]


----------



## Penetrator (13 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, c'est pas parce que t'es le plus beau qu'on ne va pas te vider comme ça, après, tu seras un beau vidé ! !


cela fait un effet boeuf ta sortie ....


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2013)

il mérite sa photo sur le mur des cons


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> il mérite sa photo sur le mur des cons


Ah bon ? Et pourquoi ?


----------



## Galekal (14 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> il mérite sa photo sur le mur des cons



Pas nécessairement. S'il n'y avait pas eu l'impact du trauma, cet homme instruit (un dentiste, tout de même), aurait sans doute été tout a fait capable de réactions nuancées et mesurées. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas jeter la pierre a une personne brisée qui a des réactions a l'emporte pièces.


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> il mérite sa photo sur le mur des cons



Alors y a un paquet de monde qui le mérite car si on entends autant parler d'insécurité c'est certainement parce que les gens considèrent les peines trop légères et insuffisamment dissuasives.  ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> les gens considèrent les peines trop légères et insuffisamment dissuasives.  ^^



Il faudrait pourtant bien que "les gens" comprennent qu'une peine "dissuasive", ça n'existe pas, en pratique. Regarde le Texas, c'est l'état des Etats Unis où la peine de mort est le plus appliquée et ou les autres peines sont parmi les plus lourdes, et pourtant, il est aussi dans le peloton de tête pour le taux de criminalité le plus élevé !

Après, tout est question de point de vue, de celui des victimes, les peines sont toujours trop légères, de celui des coupables, elles sont toujours trop lourdes, mais au milieu, c'est le système "tout répressif, qui montre (depuis trop longtemps) ses limites, remplir les prisons n'a jamais amélioré la sécurité, ni même n'y a seulement contribué, ça permet juste d'assurer un certain niveau de turn-over parmi les délinquants.

Après, quoi mettre à la place ? Là est toute la question (mais quoi que ce soit, ça devrait commencer dès la maternelle, je pense) !


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il faudrait pourtant bien que "les gens" comprennent qu'une peine "dissuasive", ça n'existe pas, en pratique.


Pas (complètement) faux. Ce qui est dissuasif, c'est la combinaison du risque de se faire prendre et du niveau de peine encouru; il n'y a qu'à voir ce qui se passe avec les radars, les détecteurs de radar et les excès de vitesse. Ou Hadopi... 

Si tu as 90 chances sur 100 de te faire poisser et prendre un an de taule, je pense que tu fais plus attention que si tu as une chance sur 100 d'en prendre pour 90 ans


----------



## ergu (14 Juin 2013)

Sur du crime ou délit prémédité, sans doute.
Plus ou moins.

Mais le psychopathe de base, le mari un peu sanguin et rentré chez lui dix minutes trop tôt, le voleur passant à côté d'une petite vieille au sac ouvert, je ne suis pas sûr que tout ça entre beaucoup dans la descision du passage à l'acte ou pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu as 90 chances sur 100 de te faire poisser et prendre un an de taule, je pense que tu fais plus attention que si tu as une chance sur 100 d'en prendre pour 90 ans





ergu a dit:


> Sur du crime ou délit prémédité, sans doute.
> Plus ou moins.
> 
> Mais le psychopathe de base, le mari un peu sanguin et rentré chez lui dix minutes trop tôt, le voleur passant à côté d'une petite vieille au sac ouvert, je ne suis pas sûr que tout ça entre beaucoup dans la descision du passage à l'acte ou pas.



On va dire "_Si tu as conscience du fait que tu as 90 chances sur 100 de te faire poisser et prendre un an de taule &#8230;_", Quant au psychopathe ou "_le mari un peu sanguin et rentré chez lui dix minutes trop tôt_", ce sont cas à traiter à part, là, on traite du délinquant "_normal_".


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah bon ? Et pourquoi ?




je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ce dentiste. mon message était totalement ironique 

Vu par un juge, il mérite le mur des cons.

et je suis effaré par ce mur.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il faudrait pourtant bien que "les gens" comprennent qu'une peine "dissuasive", ça n'existe pas, en pratique. Regarde le Texas, c'est l'état des Etats Unis où la peine de mort est le plus appliquée et ou les autres peines sont parmi les plus lourdes, et pourtant, il est aussi dans le peloton de tête pour le taux de criminalité le plus élevé !
> 
> Après, tout est question de point de vue, de celui des victimes, les peines sont toujours trop légères, de celui des coupables, elles sont toujours trop lourdes, mais au milieu, c'est le système "tout répressif, qui montre (depuis trop longtemps) ses limites, remplir les prisons n'a jamais amélioré la sécurité, ni même n'y a seulement contribué, ça permet juste d'assurer un certain niveau de turn-over parmi les délinquants.
> 
> Après, quoi mettre à la place ? Là est toute la question (mais quoi que ce soit, ça devrait commencer dès la maternelle, je pense) !



Vous avez envie que je vous les casse avec la jolie explication de Levinas sur la loi du talion et la rupture du cercle de la vengeance ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h22 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Pas (complètement) faux. Ce qui est dissuasif, c'est la combinaison du risque de se faire prendre et du niveau de peine encouru; il n'y a qu'à voir ce qui se passe avec les radars, les détecteurs de radar et les excès de vitesse. Ou Hadopi...
> 
> Si tu as 90 chances sur 100 de te faire poisser et prendre un an de taule, je pense que tu fais plus attention que si tu as une chance sur 100 d'en prendre pour 90 ans



Ici, le problème c'est surtout la banalisation de l' "infraction". 
Tiens ! C'est le moment j'ai les connards de pseudo motards du vendredi soir qui sont en train de s'échauffer pour le centre ville dans la rue principale de mon village. 
S'ils ne se sentaient pas en situation d'impunité absolue, ils ne le feraient pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Sur du crime ou délit prémédité, sans doute.
> Plus ou moins.
> 
> Mais le psychopathe de base, le mari un peu sanguin et rentré chez lui dix minutes trop tôt, le voleur passant à côté d'une petite vieille au sac ouvert, je ne suis pas sûr que tout ça entre beaucoup dans la descision du passage à l'acte ou pas.



Idem : banalisation de l'acte dans certains milieux ("elle l'avait pas volé", "il m'a pas respecté", "c'est pas voler, elle l'avait posé son sac, la vieille"...)


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ce dentiste. mon message était totalement ironique
> 
> Vu par un juge, il mérite le mur des cons.
> 
> et je suis effaré par ce mur.



C'est une question de point de vue, moi je suis effaré du comportement du journaliste.

Puis avant d'être effaré du mur des cons, il faudrait pouvoir comparer avec des associations, des autres syndicats.

Enfin bref du coup il passe pour le seul mur où il y a des conneries, et comme en plus ils sont magistrats, oulllaaaaaa c'est mal. Enfin bon il faut pas déconner non plus.

C'est quoi la prochaine étape ? 

On va rentrer par effraction chez les personnes présentes sur le mur des cons, publier ce qu'on a trouver en indiquant une autre source, et ensuite demander l'indulgence, c'est une blague sérieusement. Il faut vraiment être de droite pour oser demander l'indulgence, tout en disant que la gauche est laxiste. pffff.


----------



## fedo (14 Juin 2013)

le fantôme de Mickeal Jackson a révélé à l'ex-femme de Lionel Ritchie qu'il s'était tué accidentellement.

Affaire classée.:style:


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous avez envie que je vous les casse avec la jolie explication de Levinas sur la loi du talion et la rupture du cercle de la vengeance ?



Pas besoin de Levinas, on a Le docteur.



fedo a dit:


> Affaire classée.:style:



Au passage, si on pouvait classer la précédente


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous avez envie que je vous les casse avec la jolie explication de Levinas sur la loi du talion et la rupture du cercle de la vengeance ?




Même pas peur !  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2013)

fedo a dit:


> le fantôme de Mickeal Jackson a révélé à l'ex-femme de Lionel Ritchie qu'il s'était tué accidentellement.
> 
> Affaire classée.:style:


Est-ce qu'il pourrait lui dire si Elvis est mort ou pas, qu'on puisse classer celle-la aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2013)

fedo a dit:


> le fantôme de Mickeal Jackson a révélé à l'ex-femme de Lionel Ritchie qu'il s'était tué accidentellement.
> 
> Affaire classée.:style:





Romuald a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il pourrait lui dire si Elvis est mort ou pas, qu'on puisse classer celle-la aussi ?



Oui, puis savoir aussi si Paul McCartney est vivant, ou si c'est un sosie qui l'a remplacé après sa mort juste avant la sortie d'Abbey Road, parce que celle là aussi, ça serait bien de la classer  Pis il y a Roswell, aussi, et (et là, on atteint enfin le point Godwin) Hitler, il est bien mort aussi ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2013)

*Il reste en érection pendant 8 mois après une opération ratée*

Résultat des courses après bien des péripéties :  "La taille de son pénis aurait finalement été diminuée de moitié".

Comme quoi "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush". Et toc !


----------



## Berthold (15 Juin 2013)

fedo a dit:


> le fantôme de Mickeal Jackson a révélé à l'ex-femme de Lionel Ritchie qu'il s'était tué accidentellement.
> 
> Affaire classée.:style:



NME, c'est le Gorafi US ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Comme quoi "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush". Et toc !



Euuh  "_is worth than _", non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh  "_is worth than _", non ?



Non. Ou il aurait fallu dire : « is worth more than », mais *valoir quelque chose*, ce n'est pas la même idée que *valoir plus que quelque chose*. Exemple : « Things Apple is worth more than », http://thingsappleisworthmorethan.tumblr.com/


----------



## fedo (15 Juin 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> NME, c'est le Gorafi US ?



c'est un magazine anglais de musique (New Musical express)


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Il reste en érection pendant 8 mois après une opération ratée*


*

C'est pas sympa.
Tu nous allèches avec tes titres. J'avais les doigts sur clavier pour prendre rendez-vous pour me faire rater, et puis, pof ! La douche froide de la conclusion.
En plus faut aller aux US...
Et puis il y a cette phrase étrange, dans l'article :
"Il aura fallu que son scrotum atteigne la taille d'un ballon de volley pour qu'il se décide enfin à repasser sur le billard".
Pas tout compris... Sauf que le journaliste a raison de pas travailler aux Sports...*


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

ABROGE TON CUL DÉJÀ CONNARD !


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> ABROGE TON CUL DÉJÀ CONNARD !





> Ils sont 45 parlementaires français, très majoritairement à droite même si parmi eux se trouvent quelques socialistes, à rencontrer samedi matin le pape François.



Des noms !!! :mouais:

Déjà un :

«Nous aurions pu être le double», explique Charles Rivet l'un des promoteurs de ce voyage privé, aux frais donc de chacun, «tant l'intérêt pour le nouveau Pape est important, mais tout a été décidé à la dernière minute une fois reçue la bonne surprise de l'accord quasi immédiat du Pape».

Encore un qu'a oublié la loi de 1905 promulguant la séparation de l'Eglise et de l'état&#8230; :mouais:

Y'avait aussi coté UMP :

Le député Xavier Breton
Le sénateur Christian Cambon (UMP, Val-de-Marne)

Coté PS :

Thomas Thévenoud

La liste est ouverte&#8230; 

Après recherche :



> Devant 29 sénateurs et 16 députés, UMP, centristes, non inscrits et *deux socialistes*, il les a clairement invités à ne pas hésiter à "amender et même à abroger" les lois si nécessaire, pour leur "apporter l'indispensable qualité qui élève et anoblit la personne humaine", soulignant que leur tâche d'élus "n'est pas seulement technique ou juridique".


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juin 2013)

Il y a bien plus drôle 


http://www.20minutes.fr/sciences/11...-britannique-donne-encore-preuves-accablantes


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> ABROGE TON CUL DÉJÀ CONNARD !


Ca a été ma première réaction (quoiqu'un peu plus mesurée  ).

Et puis j'ai lu les articles (Le monde, le Figaro, La Croix, Le Nouvel Obs), et j'ai revu ma position.
Les connards, ce sont ces journalistes qui font des titres accrocheurs en déformant complètement les propos du pape, en les réduisant à  "abrogez la loi sur le mariage homo", ce qu'il n'a jamais dit.
C'est sur qu'écrire 'le pape juge nécéssaire de leur insufler (aux lois) une âme .../...qui élève et anoblit la personne humaine", c'est pas racoleur.
C'est pourtant ce qu'il a dit.
Je te conseille de lire intégralement cet article, ou celui-ci


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca a été ma première réaction (quoiqu'un peu plus mesurée  ).
> 
> Et puis j'ai lu les articles (Le monde, le Figaro, La Croix, Le Nouvel Obs), et j'ai revu ma position.
> Les connards, ce sont ces journalistes qui font des titres accrocheurs en déformant complètement les propos du pape, en les réduisant à  "abrogez la loi sur le mariage homo", ce qu'il n'a jamais dit.
> ...



Il a quand même dit :



> "Le principe de laïcité qui gouverne les relations entre l'État français et les différentes confessions religieuses ne doit pas signifier en soi une hostilité à la réalité religieuse, ou une exclusion des religions du champ social et des débats qui l'animent"



Ce qui, d'après mon traducteur automatique "langue de bois -> Français" signife en gros :



> Veillez bien à ce que tous les français respectent les prescriptions de l'église, même ceux dont elle ne représente pas les croyances !



La "réalité religieuse" c'est , selon moi : "chacun croit en ce qu'il veut, et fout la paix aux autres", selon lui, c'est "catholique ou pas, vous faites tous ce que je dis et vous la fermez" !


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> ABROGE TON CUL DÉJÀ CONNARD !



J'ai rien compris : il veut les abroger ou leur insuffler un supplément d'âme, auxdites lois ???

Bon, en même temps, c'est un jésuite...

Alors, d'un côté un jésuite qui est capable de ne même plus savoir lui-même ce qu'il voulait dire à la fin d'une phrase, et de l'autre côté une horde de moines copistes qui se disent journalistes qui se foutent de comprendre ce qu'ils recopient tant qu'ils peuvent en extraire de quoi faire une titraille...
Le XXIe siècle sera n'importe quoi ou il ne sera pas...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2013)

Parfois la geolocalisation à du bon.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y a bien plus drôle
> 
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/sciences/11...-britannique-donne-encore-preuves-accablantes



Il vaut mieux une petite qui frétille, qu'une grosse qui roupille


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il a quand même dit :
> 
> Citation:
> _"Le principe de laïcité qui gouverne les relations entre l'État français et les différentes confessions religieuses ne doit pas signifier en soi une hostilité à la réalité religieuse, ou une exclusion des religions du champ social et des débats qui l'animent"_


Mon traducteur à moi, il me renvoie 'Ne pas confondre laïcité et anticléricalisme'. 



Le docteur a dit:


> Bon, en même temps, c'est un jésuite...


Et tout est dit !


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il vaut mieux une petite qui frétille, qu'une grosse qui roupille



Bah dans ce cas il vaut mieux une grosse qui frétille non ? 

J'ai jamais compris ce genre de comparaison, sauf pour la rime 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/livres/2013/...abilla-les-premiers-extraits-de-son-livre.php



http://pays-de-la-loire.france3.fr/...mion-de-pompier-pour-687751-euros-269271.html

On paye les amendes avec ça ?


----------



## Galekal (16 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon traducteur à moi, il me renvoie 'Ne pas confondre laïcité et anticléricalisme'.
> 
> 
> Et tout est dit !



Oui, c'est ce qu'il dit, mais il faut bien comprendre qu'il y en a qui tentent d'occuper le terrain en mobilisant autour d'un vieux combat anticlérical afin de dire "vous voyez, on fait quelque chose". Du spectacle, quoi. Pendant ce temps, les réformes ultralibérales pourront passer tranquillement, les inégalités continuant a se creuser, l'âge du départ a la retraite promettant d'être reculé une fois encore et j'en passe. La mobilisation pour une plus juste répartition des richesses est peu évidente car elle inviterait a affronter le pouvoir de la finance, qui est bien plus effectif que celui de l'Eglise aujourd'hui...


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il vaut mieux une petite qui frétille, qu'une grosse qui roupille



Pour enfoncer le clou, :rose: il vaut mieux une grosse qui frétille qu'une petite qui roupille.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> http://pays-de-la-loire.france3.fr/...mion-de-pompier-pour-687751-euros-269271.html



Je vais pouvoir réaliser mon rêve de devenir pompier freelance !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je vais pouvoir réaliser mon rêve de devenir pompier freelance !!



Freelance  D'incendie, of course !


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Freelance  D'incendie, of course !


Toujours pompier pon il toi


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Parfois la geolocalisation à du bon.



Ben quoi ? Le type a appliqué le principe de mes élèves de cette année : je l'ai trouvée, elle est à moi.


----------



## Berthold (16 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben quoi ? Le type a appliqué le principe de mes élèves de cette année : je l'ai trouvée, elle est à moi.



J'en ai 2 ou 3 comme ça, aussi, mais bon, ils ont 10 ans


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juin 2013)

... et la laïcité molle, elle frétille ou telle roupille... ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> J'en ai 2 ou 3 comme ça, aussi, mais bon, ils ont 10 ans



Ben moi j'en ai des classes complètes et ça tourne souvent à la vingtaine d'années...


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben quoi ? Le type a appliqué le principe de mes élèves de cette année : je l'ai trouvée, elle est à moi.



Principe pas si idiot, vu que en ce qui concerne les choses meubles la possession vaut titre.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juin 2013)

Ah oui ? Ca vaut pour ton ordinateur ?


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ah oui ? Ca vaut pour ton ordinateur ?



Bah sauf si je l'encastre dans un immeuble, oui. (titre = présomption simple)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2013)

*et c'est, bien évidemment, de notre faute...*


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

Toujours dans la catégorie... Ou pas

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/rea...second-tour-le-ps-elimine_3431017_823448.html

Usés par le cas Uzac ? 

Pas seulement car il y a fort a parier que la situation locale soit "paradigmatique".

... car le bon peuple de gauche, las de se faire lustrer le fondement au papier de verre alors qu'il attendait quelques éclaircies sur le terrain économique et social, s'en est allé a la pêche le jour du premier tour, et ne consentira qu'a se déplacer au second dans le but de faire battre le ras du Front.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Juin 2013)

En même temps l'air du "les gens ont bien compris..."(je parle d'un commentaire). Ca fait belle lurette que "les gens" ont montré qu'ils ne comprennent rien, n'ont aucune mémoire, et croient tout ce qu'on leur dit. Soit ! Hollande sautera sans doute à la prochaine, mais on trouvera un autre soc' dém' bisounours pour regarder le marché d'un air énamouré en se trouvant deux-trois agneaux sacrificatoires pour calmer ledit bon peuple. Quand il n'y aura plus de fonctionnaires à force des les braconner à tout va il s'en prendra sans doute aux méchants chômeurs (volontaires, forcément).

Ségolène, soit l'équivalent féminin de Hollande en plus teigneuse avec ses victimes mais aussi doucereuse avec le Saint Marché, par exemple.


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

A mon avis, c'est déjà dans les tuyaux pour ce qui est des _agneaux sacrificatoires_, et l'on ne tardera certainement pas a voir émerger des discours de _redirection_ de la vindicte populaire l'encontre des plus vulnérables, et non, bien entendu, des oppresseurs. De la sorte, il risque de ne pas y avoir d'autre lutte contre la pauvreté que sous la forme de _lutte contre les "assistés_". Ceux qui sont le plus commodément désignés comme boucs émissaires sont également, par une curieuse coïncidence, des gens sans défenses.


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ceux qui sont le plus commodément désignés comme boucs émissaires sont également, par une curieuse coïncidence, *des gens sans défenses*.



On peut donc penser que ce seront toujours les éléphants qui seront épargnés&#8230;


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

da capo a dit:


> On peut donc penser que ce seront toujours les éléphants qui seront épargnés



Certainement, car tout ce qu'ils disent n'est pas d'or ni même d'ivoire vu qu'ils s'y entendent fort bien pour ce qui est de tromper.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Certainement, car tout ce qu'ils disent n'est pas d'or ni même d'ivoire vu qu'ils s'y entendent fort bien pour ce qui est de tromper.



Encore qu'en général, ça ne soit pas à leur encontre que soit prononcée la défense d'y voir


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore qu'en général, ça ne soit pas à leur encontre que soit prononcée la défense d'y voir



C'est un fait établi que la défense d'y voir soit un obstacle qu'il n'est pas rare de rencontrer. Néanmoins, cet obstacle accuse quelques signes d'obsolescence car la découverte de l'horreur économique est plus une "donnée immédiate de la consience" que le résultat d'une analyse soutenue. C'est donc a la portée de tout un chacun.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> C'est un fait établi que la défense d'y voir soit un obstacle qu'il n'est pas rare de rencontrer. Néanmoins, cet obstacle accuse quelques signes d'obsolescence car la découverte de l'horreur économique est plus une "donnée immédiate de la consience" que le résultat d'une analyse soutenue. C'est donc a la portée de tout un chacun.



Oui, mais Tout Un Chacun, tu le connais aussi bien que moi, tout ce qui peut altérer son petit confort intellectuel le rend carrément aveugle, donc, il est obligé de trouver des excuses aux errements de ses héros politiques qui, selon lui, ne sauraient faillir, et ne peuvent qu'être victimes de cette saleté de conjoncture* ! :mouais: :hein:



(*) Le premier qui parle de "_complot judéo-maçonnique_" marque un point &#8230; Godwin !


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais Tout Un Chacun, tu le connais aussi bien que moi, tout ce qui peut altérer son petit confort intellectuel le rend carrément aveugle, donc, il est obligé de trouver des excuses aux errements de ses héros politiques qui, selon lui, ne sauraient faillir, et ne peuvent qu'être victimes de cette saleté de conjoncture* ! :mouais: :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> (*) Le premier qui parle de "_complot judéo-maçonnique_" marque un point  Godwin !



Victimes et/ou séduits par le marché ? 

Quant au "complot" machin truc, je pense que l'on va pouvoir se passer de la sociologie monomaniaque du gars Soral, pour ne citer que lui. 

L'approche d'un Michea est a mon avis autrement plus pertinente et intéressante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Quant au "complot" machin truc, je pense que l'on va pouvoir se passer de la sociologie monomaniaque du gars Soral, pour ne citer que lui.



Oui, sans doute, mais par contre, mes running gag, c'est hors de question de m'en passer, et là, c'en était juste un !


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, sans doute, mais par contre, mes running gag, c'est hors de question de m'en passer, et là, c'en était juste un !



Les running gag apportent toujours de l'animation.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Le premier qui parle de "_complot judéo-maçonnique_" marque un point  Godwin !


Je passe mon tour.

Et si je dis parle de coalition objective des plus riches pour privatiser les bénéfices et mutualiser les pertes, je gagne quelque chose.


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je passe mon tour.
> 
> Et si je dis parle de coalition objective des plus riches pour privatiser les bénéfices et mutualiser les pertes, je gagne quelque chose.



Bien vu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je passe mon tour.
> 
> Et si je dis parle de coalition objective des plus riches pour privatiser les bénéfices et mutualiser les pertes, je gagne quelque chose.



Ça s'appelle « construire l'Europe ».  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:

Ça aussi d'ailleurs :

*Siemens renonce au solaire*

Effet de la concurrence chinoise sur un marché "libre et non faussé", etc.


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

"Victime du beau temps"

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...-sentait-quelque-chose-qui-montait-16-06_news

On s'incline bien bas en présence de cette puissante analyse politique.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> etc.



Est-ce que dans cet _et cetera_ tu inclus le transfert de compétences vers les pays à bas coûts de main-d'uvre pour permettre à l'entreprise de dégager (un temps) de confortables marges financières ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que dans cet _et cetera_ tu inclus le transfert de compétences vers les pays à bas coûts de main-d'uvre pour permettre à l'entreprise de dégager (un temps) de confortables marges financières ?!



Voui.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> "Victime du beau temps"
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...-sentait-quelque-chose-qui-montait-16-06_news
> 
> On s'incline bien bas en présence de cette puissante analyse politique.



En même temps sauf pour les saintes présidentielles, l'analyse des élections est toujours très basse .


----------



## Galekal (17 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> En même temps sauf pour les saintes présidentielles, l'analyse des élections est toujours très basse .



Ouais, mais bon... 
On a beau ne pas s'attendre a un niveau extraordinaire, ll serait tout de même avisé de fournir un horaire des marées, car tout le monde n'est pas nécessairement préparé au creux de la vague a ce point.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2013)

*La lettre d'allégeance de Christine Lagarde à Nicolas Sarkozy*

J'ignore si elle est authentique. Dans tous les cas, c'est drôle.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> "Victime du beau temps"
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...-sentait-quelque-chose-qui-montait-16-06_news
> 
> On s'incline bien bas en présence de cette puissante analyse politique.



"Quelque chose qui montait". Ca, c'est clair. Et quelque chose qui descend, aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que dans cet _et cetera_ tu inclus le transfert de compétences vers les pays à bas coûts de main-d'&#339;uvre pour permettre à l'entreprise de dégager (un temps) de confortables marges financières ?!



Tout ce qui peu, un temps, dégager de confortables marges financières est bon à prendre... et à laisser, à temps.

Il y a un temps pour tout.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *La lettre d'allégeance de Christine Lagarde à Nicolas Sarkozy*
> 
> J'ignore si elle est authentique. Dans tous les cas, c'est drôle.



Un peu inquiétant quand même si elle est authentique 
J'ai du mal à y croire...


----------



## Galekal (18 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> "Quelque chose qui montait". Ca, c'est clair. Et quelque chose qui descend, aussi.



Ce qui montait... ? Les températures, assurément, si l'on s'en remet au propos de ce _bien brave _M.Barral concernant le beau temps. L'ennui, c'est qu'il y a soudain quelque chose qui, effectivement, descend et qu'il pourrait bien s'agir d'une pure et simple _débandade_. Plus sérieusement, sa réaction décontenancée fait penser a quelqu'un qui se prendrait le _mur de la réalité_ après s'en être trouvé déconnecté. Problème d'un parti qui s'est trouvé en déphasage complet par rapport aux préoccupations quotidiennes des gens, et du _délire a plusieurs_ par _emballement mimétique_ qui ne peut en définitive que se disloquer avec pertes et fracas. 

Conséquence : l'UMP et le FN s'en trouvent renforcés. Le FDG, de son coté, peine a se faire entendre et sera tenu par le PS comme l'une des victimes expiatoires de l'échec de Barral.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2013)

*Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles: enfin la solution que vous attendiez avec impatience...*


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles: enfin la solution que vous attendiez avec impatience...*


Personnellement la chinoise je la préfère à poil tout simplement  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Personnellement la chinoise je la préfère à poil tout simplement  :rose:



Et Karine, elle la préfère comment ? 

Tu lui fais une bise pour moi !


----------



## Penetrator (18 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Personnellement la chinoise je la préfère à poil tout simplement  :rose:


et hum combien de poils ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2013)

*RIP LE TÉLÉGRAMME. STOP.*

Snif.


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2013)

Savais pas que télégrammes existaient encore stop sincères condoléances stop


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2013)

Ouais hein&#8230; C'est dingue le nombre de trucs qu'on pensait disparus, enterrés et qui sont toujours là !


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais hein C'est dingue le nombre de trucs qu'on pensait disparus, enterrés et qui sont toujours là !


Tu veux parler du fax, par exemple ?


----------



## Herogei (19 Juin 2013)

Ou du Minitel peut etre ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2013)

Un homme tué par sa vipère en apprenant à surmonter la peur des serpents

AH AH ! Trop "drôle", quel con :rateau:
Du coup dans la région tout le monde va grave flipper dès qu'ils verront des vipères et ils les tueront à coups de pelle ! Ils vont même organiser des battues pour tuer ces saloperies parce qu'ils auront peur pour leurs enfants. Moi quand on me dit de ne pas avoir peur, je me méfie d'autant plus, ça marche d'ailleurs à tous les coups, regardez les OGM, le nucléaire, le gaz de schist, la finance !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Un homme tué par sa vipère en apprenant à surmonter la peur des serpents
> 
> AH AH ! Trop "drôle", quel con :rateau:
> Du coup dans la région tout le monde va grave flipper dès qu'ils verront des vipères et ils les tueront à coups de pelle ! Ils vont même organiser des battues pour tuer ces saloperies parce qu'ils auront peur pour leurs enfants. Moi quand on me dit de ne pas avoir peur, je me méfie d'autant plus, ça marche d'ailleurs à tous les coups, regardez les OGM, le nucléaire, le gaz de schist, la finance !



C'est plus une faute professionnelle doublée d'un accident du travail puisqu'il s'agit d'un herpétologue. 
Je me souviens, en colo à 7 ans :bebe: un mec est venu présenter des serpents dont des vipères. Ça n'a pas manqué, il s'est fait mordre, calmement il s'est fait une piqure avant de pousser un grand cri et s'évanouir une bonne minute... Impressionnant. :afraid:  Et ça ne me donne pas plus envie de tuer les vipères que mon chat qui bouffe les zolis pitis zoziaux


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Un homme tué par sa vipère en apprenant à surmonter la peur des serpents
> 
> AH AH ! Trop "drôle", quel con :rateau:
> Du coup dans la région tout le monde va grave flipper dès qu'ils verront des vipères et ils les tueront à coups de pelle ! Ils vont même organiser des battues pour tuer ces saloperies parce qu'ils auront peur pour leurs enfants. Moi quand on me dit de ne pas avoir peur, je me méfie d'autant plus, ça marche d'ailleurs à tous les coups, regardez les OGM, le nucléaire, le gaz de schist, la finance !


J'adore les serpents et j'ai eu plusieurs couleuvres durant quelques temps Ce sont des animaux fascinants qui ne méritent pas leur réputation
J'ai aussi observé des vipères à moins de 30 cms
Je pense que cet homme à fait une réaction allergique violente par rapport au venin
Actuellement pour une morsure de vipère les toubibs ne font même plus de sérum on donne un tonicardiaque et on met sous surveillance.
Pour finir en france y'a plus de décès par piqûres de guêpes ou frelons que par des morsures de vipères :hein:


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'adore les serpents et j'ai eu plusieurs couleuvres durant quelques temps&#8230; Ce sont des animaux fascinants qui ne méritent pas leur réputation&#8230;
> J'ai aussi observé des vipères à moins de 30 cms&#8230;
> Je pense que cet homme à fait une réaction allergique violente par rapport au venin&#8230;
> Actuellement pour une morsure de vipère les toubibs ne font même plus de sérum on donne un tonicardiaque et on met sous surveillance.
> Pour finir en france y'a plus de décès par piqûres de guêpes ou frelons que par des morsures de vipères&#8230; :hein:



Oui mais la peur n'est pas rationnelle, il y a quand même beaucoup plus de personnes qui ont peur des serpents que des papillons.  Et le nombre de décès n'est pas du tout important, tu peux très bien avoir peur d'une chose qui n'a jamais tué un être humain. Il y a un peu le même débat avec les requins (je parle pas de l'autre débat qui concerne la chasse des requins), alors oui ils tuent moins que les guêpes, mais une guêpe c'est quand même vachement moins impressionnant. Et j'ai déjà nagé avec des requins (cette phrase ne sert strictement à rien j'avais juste envie de le dire).


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Oui mais la peur n'est pas rationnelle, il y a quand même beaucoup plus de personnes qui ont peur des serpents que des papillons.


C'est pas le papillon qui a susurrer à Eve de croquer la pomme que je sache !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2013)

Les papillons venimeux, ça ne court pas les rues prairies 

Quant aux imbéciles qui massacrent tout les animaux autres que domestiques qui ont le malheur de croiser leur chemin, moi, ils me font plus peur que leurs victimes !

J'ai une fois discuté avec un paysan, d'une buse que j'avais croisé près de chez lui. il voulait prendre son fusil pour essayer de la retrouver et la tuer "cette saloperie va bouffer mes poules". Je lui ai expliqué que cette buse tuait bien plus de rongeurs, nuisibles à ses récoltes, que de poules, rien n'y a fait, "une buse, faut la tuer, c'est nuisible". Quand on aura trouvé le moyen de raisonner les gens à propos de leurs idées reçues, alors, on aura fait un gros progrès, parce que le n&#339;ud du problème est là, toutes ces croyances idiotes qui résistent à toutes les démonstrations de leur inanité !

Quant au requin, c'est un cas à part : le requin n'attaque pas l'homme, tout le monde sait ça &#8230; À part peut-être certains requins


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2013)

J'ai grandi à la campagne, passé ma vie dans les champs et dans les arbres à faire des cabanes et j'ai toujours fait très attention, le plus gros danger c'est de marcher dessus et ça a failli m'arriver 2 fois, dont une fois sur un putain de nud de vipères, alors ça c'est vraiment super impressionnant.

Bien sûr qu'elle ne méritent pas leur réputation, mais ça reste dangereux, comme un chien, faut toujours rester vigilant.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai grandi à la campagne, passé ma vie dans les champs et dans les arbres à faire des cabanes et j'ai toujours fait très attention, le plus gros danger c'est de marcher dessus et ça a failli m'arriver 2 fois, dont une fois sur un putain de nud de vipères, alors ça c'est vraiment super impressionnant.
> 
> Bien sûr qu'elle ne méritent pas leur réputation, mais ça reste dangereux, comme un chien, faut toujours rester vigilant.


Si on te marche sur la queue je suppose que tu réagiras  violemment


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai une fois discuté avec un paysan, d'une buse que j'avais croisé près de chez lui. il voulait prendre son fusil pour essayer de la retrouver et la tuer "cette saloperie va bouffer mes poules". Je lui ai expliqué que cette buse tuait bien plus de rongeurs, nuisibles à ses récoltes, que de poules, rien n'y a fait, "une buse, faut la tuer, c'est nuisible".




tu y crois à ton histoire a deux balles


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juin 2013)

Ben disons qu'un type qui meurt d'une piqûre de guêpe, ça reste moins effrayant qu'un autre qui se fait déchiqueter par un requin et éparpiller "façon puzzle"...
Etrangement, ça frappe plus l'imagination. L'un est assimilé à un accident, l'autre s'est fait bouffer par une bête féroce.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si on te marche sur la queue je suppose que tu réagiras  violemment



SA DEPAN C KI!


----------



## Galekal (19 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant au requin, c'est un cas à part : le requin n'attaque pas l'homme, tout le monde sait ça  À part peut-être certains requins



Surtout ceux dont les dents rayent le parquet, mais on me souffle a l'oreille que cette dernière catégorie de requins vivrait plutôt en milieu terrestre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les papillons venimeux, ça ne court pas les rues prairies



Effectivement. Voir cependant : www.guianensis.fr/venimeux.pdf

---------------------------------------------------------

*Jean-Marie Le Pen définitivement condamné pour ses propos sur l'occupation*

Il avait déclaré : "En France du moins, l'Occupation allemande n'a pas été particulièrement inhumaine, même s'il y eut des bavures, inévitables dans un pays de 550.000 kilomètres carrés".

J'ai des tas de raisons de ne pas être d'accord avec ces propos. Cependant, ils ne sont en rien plus choquants que ceux de Stéphane Hessel :

"Aujourdhui nous pouvons constater ceci : la souplesse de la politique doccupation allemande permettait, à la fin de la guerre encore, une politique culturelle douverture. Il était permis à Paris de jouer des pièces de Jean-Paul Sartre ou découter Juliette Gréco. Si je peux oser une comparaison audacieuse sur un sujet qui me touche, jaffirme ceci : loccupation allemande était, si on la compare par exemple avec loccupation actuelle de la Palestine par les Israéliens, une occupation relativement inoffensive, abstraction faite déléments dexception comme les incarcérations, les internements et les exécutions, ainsi que le vol doeuvres dart. Tout cela était terrible. Mais il sagissait dune politique doccupation qui voulait agir positivement et de ce fait nous rendait à nous, résistants, le travail si difficile.

Stéphane Hessel, « Wie ich Buchenwald und andere Lager überlebte », _Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung_, 20 janvier 2011 (http://www.faz.net/frankfurter-allg...wald-und-andere-lager-ueberlebte-1581433.html).

Le Pen a payé pour ses antécédents, mais on doit regretter que l'impunité d'un Hessel enlève toute exemplarité à sa condamnation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> tu y crois à ton histoire a deux balles



Bon, j'ai dit "un paysan" comme ça, pour rester vague, mais pour préciser, le paysan en question, c'était feu mon beau père, viticulteur en Charente de son état, et décédé en aôut 1998 des suites d'un AVC, ça n'a rien d'une histoire à deux balles :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ça n'a rien d'une histoire à deux balles :mouais:



Surtout, ça en fait une de trop pour tuer une buse.


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Surtout ceux dont les dents rayent le parquet, mais on me souffle a l'oreille que cette dernière catégorie de requins vivrait plutôt en milieu terrestre.



Tu confonds pas avec les rouquins ? 

Bon je vais me suicider je reviens. 

En plus j'aime bien les roux (enfin surtout à cause de la fille dans la série "engrenages") 

D'ailleurs je suis certain qui si on faisait une série avec un serpent gentil, la prochaine fois que quelqu'un se fait tuer par un serpent on dira "il l'avait chercher".


----------



## Galekal (19 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu confonds pas avec les rouquins ?
> 
> Bon je vais me suicider je reviens.
> 
> En plus j'aime bien les roux (enfin surtout à cause de la fille dans la série "engrenages")



L'avocate ? C'est vrai qu'elle est canon mais je me suis laissé dire que les scrupules n'étaient pas sa spécialité.


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> L'avocate ? C'est vrai qu'elle est canon mais je me suis laissé dire que les scrupules n'étaient pas sa spécialité.



Oui l'avocate 

Mais elle est aussi apparue dans kaamelott


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu confonds pas avec les rouquins ?
> 
> Bon je vais me suicider je reviens.
> 
> ...



Je m'attendais encore à une starlette cadavérique, mais non...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

... et puis, c'est vrai qu'on est pas sur Macautrechose, ici...


----------



## Berthold (19 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour finir en france y'a plus de décès par piqûres de guêpes ou frelons que par des morsures de vipères&#8230; :hein:


D'après ce que j'ai pu trouver :


décès par suite de piqûre de vipère : 1 par an (en France)
décès par piqûres de guêpes, d'abeilles ou de frelons : 50 par an
décès par suite d'accident de la route : 3 963 en 2011

 Jamais vu de phobie des voitures&#8230;

:hein:


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Jamais vu de phobie des voitures
> 
> :hein:


Essaie de faire Paris-Nice à dos de vipère !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Essaie de faire Paris-Nice à dos de vipère !



sans soucis


----------



## Herogei (20 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rGbL_jtsFkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Juin 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]rGbL_jtsFkY[/YOUTUBE]



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQtdlynhHRI

J'ai pensé à ça directement


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2013)

Superbe la source de la vidéo de la prof, un site de fachots ! Bravo ! :mouais:
Et elle, elle vote FN aussi ? Comme par hasard elle est contre la politique du gouvernement, qui va nous emmener selon elle, à la même situation catastrophique qu'en Belgique ? Ah bon ? Mais de quelle politique parle-t-elle donc ? Les 60 000 enseignants supplémentaires ? Le réaménagement des cours ? La politique d'immigration peut-être ? 

Bon ok les fachots du  site défrançisation reprennent la vidéo à leur compte, mais justement c'est ça qui dérange car ont l'a bien compris, d'après la prof, si y a tant de violences dans les classes, c'est à cause des Maghrébins.
Elle dresse tout de même un bilan super caricatural, celui qui plaira aux médias et aux sites extrémistes. Je connais bcp d'enseignants, en banlieue sensible ou pas, ma chérie a déjà enseigné à des BTS et elle aime bcp ces classes qui sont assez studieuses bien qu'elles soient remplies de bougnoules... Dire qu'on apprend à lire à ses classes entières c'est du foutage de gueule total.

Bref, dire qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes c'est mentir, mais faire penser que c'est comme ça partout et tout le temps, c'est de la propagande.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juin 2013)

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse étiqueter cette dame extrême droite parce qu'un site facho l'a repris. Je me risque à dire ça avant de faire une recherche, quitte à me tromper, parce que je me fous de me tromper (je n'en mourrai pas)  et que j'aime bien tenter d'abord de juger sur pièce pour faire avancer le débat (dialogue?).
Elle dit qu'elle s'est retrouvée dans une classe de "français langue étrangère". Terminologie utilisée réellement ou façon d'en parler ? Ca peut être un fait.  Elle dit qu'elle a dû  faire un boulot pour lequel elle n'a pas été formée. 
Par ailleurs elle parle de violence. Je n'ai pas réussi à savoir si elle parlait des même classes (et quand bien même, si c'était la vérité, on ne peut pas non plus la camoufler).

La violence de certaines classes, je n'ai pas de mal à y croire (j'ai eu mon lot moi-même, mais pas au point qu'elle décrit). Il ne faut pas se voiler la face non plus. Et l'administration, effectivement doit bien laisser tomber les profs assez souvent. Je te l'ai peut-être déjà dit, mais j'ai eu des classes d'électeurs du FN (toute une classe) et des classes où il fallait faire attention à défendre mollement Darwin. J'ai eu des classes où le vol et l'insulte sont banalisés et considérés comme des comportements normaux.

J'ai eu des classes en-dessous du BTS (les mêmes élèves qu'en BTS mais aussi ceux qui n'iront pas), mais pas de collège (qui ont eux-mêmes des élèves qui n'iront pas en terminale). Par contre, j'en entends régulièrement parler. 

Ce qui m'emmerde, c'est que seuls ceux qui ont démissionné peuvent parler de ce qui se passe réellement. 

On a tué l'hôpital public (mais il paraît qu'il refait des bénéfices, donc tout va bien). On est en train de tuer l'école publique de la même manière : vous voulez bosser, allez dans le privé ! Sinon, c'est patronage pour tout le monde. 
Alors, bien sûr, on se bat, mais souvent aussi on fatigue...


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse étiqueter cette dame extrême droite parce qu'un site facho l'a repris.



Mais je l'ai précisé, c'est en jugeant ses propos, ses paroles, ses réflexions que je l'ai étiquetée FN, assumé ou pas. Comme par hasard la vidéo est reprise par un site de faf... son discours leur plait donc, que ça soit fait exprès ou non.
Dans son discours y a justement aucune nuances, il est parfait pour distiller les propos du FN, mets toi à la place du téléspectateur, il entend ça et se dit qu'on est plus chez nous et qu'il n'y a que des singes dans les classes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h28 ----------


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juin 2013)

Édite ta citation, c'est réglé par le modo...

rien


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Édite ta citation, c'est réglé par le modo...


Edite ton message c'est réglé par le modo


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2013)

Eh, dites, le modo, vous voudriez pas régler l'addition ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> [] Je connais bcp d'enseignants, en banlieue sensible ou pas, ma chérie a déjà enseigné à des BTS et elle aime bcp ces classes qui sont assez studieuses bien qu'elles soient remplies de bougnoules... Dire qu'on apprend à lire à ses classes entières c'est du foutage de gueule total.
> 
> Bref, dire qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes c'est mentir, mais faire penser que c'est comme ça partout et tout le temps, c'est de la propagande.



Les BTS, c'est déjà un niveau post-Bac. Il y a eu auparavant un écrémage important. Ce n'est pas à ce niveau que se posent pour l'essentiel les problèmes (mais il y a toujours des exceptions).

Par ailleurs, la manière dont le système dissimule la réalité, volontairement, ou par incapacité à la mesurer, encourage inévitablement à la diffusion des rumeurs et des exagérations. L'Éducation nationale a échoué à mettre un place des systèmes fiable de mesure des violence et incivilités. Qu'il s'agisse de faire appel au signalement systématique des faits d'une certaine gravité (défunte base SIGNA), ou de se contenter d'un sondage sur la base d'un échantillon de 1000 établissements (enquête SIVIS depuis 2007), le résultat est toujours le même : les proviseurs et principaux sont réticents à faire connaître les problèmes rencontrés, de peur de dégrader l'image de leur établissement et de nuire à leur carrière. Donc, le taux de non-déclaration des incidents est élevé et tend à s'accroître au cours de l'année, le premier trimestre étant mieux renseigné que le second, lui-même mieux renseigné que le troisième. Pour 2007-2008, première année de fonctionnement de SIVIS, les données sur le climat de létablissement n'étaient ainsi disponibles que pour 43 % des éléments de l'échantillon de l'enquête au troisième trimestre 10% des établissements choisis se permettaient même un black-out total sur l'ensemble de l'année (media.education.gouv.fr/file/2008/73/7/NI-08-34_40737.xls&#8206.

Pour des données officielle 2011-2012 (dépouillement de l'enquête SIVIS) :  http://cache.media.education.gouv.f...nts-publics-second-degre-2011-2012_232595.pdf

Éric Debarbieux est l'universitaire français qui a le plus étudié ces questions. Il est loin de faire dans l'alarmisme politisé. Il notait cependant en 2004 que les enquêtes de victimisation aboutissaient à des pourcentages d'élèves victimes de violences physiques ou verbales beaucoup (c'est même un euphémisme) plus élevés que les données relevées par le Ministère : Éric Debarbieux, « Les enquêtes de victimation en milieu scolaire : leçons critiques et innovations méthodologiques », _Déviance et Société_, 2004/3 Vol. 28, p. 317-333 (http://www.cairn.info/revue-deviance-et-societe-2004-3-page-317.htm).

Bref, si les non-fachos persistent à laisser aux fachos le monopole de la dénonciation des problèmes, il ne faudra pas qu'ils viennent ensuite gémir des conséquences politiques et sociétales de ce déni.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Les BTS, c'est déjà un niveau post-Bac. Il y a eu auparavant un écrémage important. Ce n'est pas à ce niveau que se posent pour l'essentiel les problèmes (mais il y a toujours des exceptions).



Oui mais justement mais la prof se plaignait aussi d'une classe de BTS, c'est pour ça que j'ai relevé, mais c'était en Belgique.



Cratès a dit:


> Bref, si les non-fachos persistent à laisser aux fachos le monopole de la dénonciation des problèmes, il ne faudra pas qu'ils viennent ensuite gémir des conséquences politiques et sociétales de ce déni.


Ça on est bien d'accord, mais bon de là à dire "bien fait pour eux" (je caricature), non. Comment briser cette omerta ? Quand on voit comment fonctionne et agit un rectorat, un bunker stalinien, ça fait peur. Ma compagne a eu le malheur de dénoncer les dysfonctionnements qu'elle subissait, ses souffrances, sans passer par les voies hiérarchiques, en s'adressant aux 1ers ministres que sont Chatel et Peillon, bah je peux te dire qu'elle est grillée dans le publique  maintenant et que ça vire au harcèlement (elle est contractuelle). Alors qu'elle a un très bon rapport d'inspection de la plus réputée et sévère inspectrice de l'académie, qu'elle n'a que des éloges des chefs d'établissements, quand ces derniers appellent le rectorat à son sujet, ils ont droit je cite à "elle travaille bien celle-là ?", "elle ouvre un peu trop sa bouche", "l'insoumise" qu'ils l'appellent (le recteur et la responsable des non titulaires, les 2 là qui se sont fait taper sur les doigts de par sa faute). Donc imagine pour les nouveaux entretiens, heureusement qu'elle est protégée avec son rapport d'inspection, son dernier entretien d'ailleurs, le directeur a été très froid et distant durant les 20 premières minutes avant de lui faire part de ce qu'on lui avait dit sur elle et de son incompréhension face au rapport et surtout face à la personne qu'il voyait devant lui. Comme par hasard ensuite elle a eu droit à un contrôle fiscal, et pour les oraux du bac, c'est elle qui a le plus de candidats et de loin, de là imaginer qu'elle a manqué le capès interne (non anonyme) de peu à cause de ça, il n'y a qu'un pas, c'est ce qu'on lui a dit clairement un directeur en tout cas. Donc va dénoncer dans ces conditions là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2013)

Çæ serait pourtant simple de mettre en place une base de données sur le site du ministère, où les enseignants viendraient eux-même signaler les faits (de manière assumée, avec tous les détails : ref de la plainte déposée, entre autres), et ce sans passer par une quelconque voie hiérarchique !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Oui mais justement mais la prof se plaignait aussi d'une classe de BTS, c'est pour ça que j'ai relevé, mais c'était en Belgique.



Ce qui correspond à un niveau CP/CE1 en france :rateau:

Saint Coluche, priez pour moi !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juin 2013)

Il faut voir aussi qu'à un niveau plus "calme" mais extrêmement pénible, on est dissuadé de prendre la moindre sanction. On ne peut pas évacuer un élève qui accumule les "incivilités" dans une salle de classe et nous pourrit un cours parce que le renvoi d'un cours n'est possible que si notre vie est en danger (en exagérant à peine). Ce genre d'impunité n'améliore pas l'ambiance et ouvre la porte à un sentiment généralisé d'impunité qui peut aller loin. 
En général pour qu'un prof menacé obtienne une vraie sanction il faut largement qu'il insiste. 

Je ne pense pas, dans l'absolu, qu'on puisse juger de l'intention d'un discours aux gens qui essaient de le récupérer.
J'avoue que je me suis posé la question aussi pour cette dame, mais je me contente de me la poser. 
Je pense qu'il faut aussi mettre tous les problèmes sur la table, comme Cratès, parce qu'en diabolisant certains discours on fait effectivement le lit des extrêmophiles. 

Dire par exemple que certains élèves sont complètement installés dans la victimisation systématique et ne voient même plus quand ce sont eux qui agressent, c'est énoncer un fait. Je l'ai constaté largement. Quand ce fait  ne trouve d'écho que chez des cinglés d'extrême droite ou vous vaut des réactions délirantes de certaines personnes bardés de ce que j'appelle des "tics de gauche", ça fait peur ("t'as pas le droit de dire ça, sinon t'es...")

Nietzsche (qui s'est avéré bien placé pour dire de telles choses) avait bien mis en garde contre les faux amis. Autant il avait une logique du "bon ennemi" (ayant une valeur) autant il savait que certaines personnes incapables de comprendre ses textes pouvaient les mésinterpréter complètement. Aujourd'hui encore, des antisémites sont assez cons pour croire qu'il fait partie de leur bande (lui qui parlait des "braillards antisémites") et certaines belles âmes voient la même chose dans ses écrits, toujours pour la même raison : mal comprenants.

Maintenant, la nana, c'est pas  du Nietzsche, hein !!! soyons justes...  Mais pas sûr que ce soit du chauvin rasé non plus...

Allez, quelqu'un fait une recherche ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2013)

Nan mais je suis pleinement d'accord mais là cette vidéo c'est pas sérieux, y a même pas un "nan mais des fois ça se passe bien aussi hein..." ou encore "c'est pas tout le temps comme ça non plus". J'espère que c'est coupé et monté, que le livre n'est pas comme ça du début à la fin (et ça j'en doute justement sinon y a vraiment un soucis) parce que ce n'est pas possible d'être objectif et de dresser un bilan comme le sien. Déjà un établissement c'est un tout, si y a pas d'autorité chez le dirlo, c'est tout le reste qui fonctionne mal voir pas. Mon ex était prof, je suis resté 9 ans avec et l'actuelle est prof aussi, bah elles ont plus souvent eu droit à des établissements où il y a une solide équipe éducative, de la solidarité et donc des sanctions qui fonctionnaient. Ils n'étaient pas tous isolés dans leur coin à ne pas parler de leurs problèmes et le chef d'établissement ainsi que le CPE et autres prenaient les problèmes à bras le corps. Alors je suis pleinement d'accord pour parler des problèmes, bien évidemment, mais on ne peut pas mettre en avant que cela sans avoir un discours faussé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------

Voilà, le livre doit-être bien plus intéressant que cette vulgaire vidéo :


> Charlotte Charpot est une jeune enseignante parachutée pour sa première affectation dans la banlieue de Nîmes au sein d'un établissement devenu au fil des agressions et des incidents un bunker pour ses professeurs et ses élèves. Rien ne lui sera épargné : les élèves qui défèquent derrière les portes, les enfants battus par leurs parents, les caillassages de voiture et l'indifférence de sa hiérarchie. Epuisée par ses années d'enseignement, Charlotte décide de rejoindre Bruxelles et d'enseigner dans la capitale de l'Europe là, où le système scolaire applique ce qui n'est encore en France qu'au stade de recommandations du Ministre de l'Education nationale. Voilà l'auteur, plongée dans la réalité du " flexi-prof ", ce prof qui au gré des horaires enseigne le français, l'histoire, la géo et les claquettes ? Pourquoi pas si le directeur de l'établissement l'exige. Ce n'est pas tout, voici maintenant venu le temps des insultes proférées par les élèves, les parents ou les " grands frères ". Le temps des menaces physiques, des intimidations sans oublier la monstrueuse attitude d'un directeur qui, par son refus de sanctionner la violence au profit d'un sordide racolage d'élèves, mène l'auteur au bord du gouffre. Cette histoire cynique, dure et vraie est celle du parcours d'un prof emblème de tous les profs. Eux qui doivent assurer une " garderie sociale " face l'abandon de l'autorité parentale, négocier, ruser, résister à la violence verbale, psychologique et physique des élèves. Mais ce que dénonce ici l'auteur, c'est la violence interne de l'Ecole : violence de l'abandon des enseignants par leur hiérarchie, violence du détricotage de la solidarité inter-profs, violence des règlements internes souvent flous ou non adaptés à cette nouvelle génération d'élèves, enfin, violence politique de réformes mal pensées. Comment survivre sans devenir fou de souffrance ?



Je vois ce qu'elle voulait dire en parlant de la comparaison avec la Belgique, en France aussi on veut que le prof devienne plus flexible, par exemple qu'il ne soit plus uniquement prof de français mais qu'il enseigne une autre matière aussi, et puis qu'il soit aussi vigile et technicien de surface, psychothérapeute, assistant social et j'en passe.

Bref j'arrête là, on est pas au comptoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mais justement mais la prof se plaignait aussi d'une classe de BTS, c'est pour ça que j'ai relevé, mais c'était en Belgique.
> 
> 
> Ça on est bien d'accord, mais bon de là à dire "bien fait pour eux" (je caricature), non. Comment briser cette omerta ? Quand on voit comment fonctionne et agit un rectorat, un bunker stalinien, ça fait peur. Ma compagne a eu le malheur de dénoncer les dysfonctionnements qu'elle subissait, ses souffrances, sans passer par les voies hiérarchiques, en s'adressant aux 1ers ministres que sont Chatel et Peillon, bah je peux te dire qu'elle est grillée dans le publique  maintenant et que ça vire au harcèlement (elle est contractuelle).



Je sais, je vis ça au quotidien. C'est déjà difficile quand on est titulaire, mais cela devient invivable lorsqu'on a le malheur d'être non-titulaire. Mon expérience personnelle est un peu différente de celle de ta compagne (je souhaite bonne chance en passant à cette courageuse collègue). Dans mon un bahut, le Proviseur est connu comme étant un « cas ». Le Rectorat sait que ses méthodes de management aboutiront à des conflits partout où il sévira. Cela protège un tout petit peu les contestataires. Mais le maître-mot est le même partout : « Ne faites pas de vagues »  ! 


Les gens qui ne connaissent pas le milieu enseignant et ne perçoivent de ses revendications que leur dimension corporatiste devraient pourtant se persuader que lorsque nous défensons notre métier, c'est aussi dans l'intérêt des jeunes. Une lecture instructive : http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...inactifs-decourages-de-tout_3422155_3224.html


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juin 2013)

Vu comme ça, le cas de cette prof-là est assez exemplaire. Tout ce qui est dénoncé ici, c'est la stricte vérité. Ce qui attend les profs et, soyons clairs, du même coup les élèves est clairement mis en avant. Et c'est bien ce qu'on voit arriver gros comme une maison.

Qui peut avoir un intérêt à avoir une équipe torturé, désolidarisée, réduite à une apparence de cohésion pour le paraître et se méfiant les uns des autres au fond. Personne ne peut vouloir ça ? Si ! Un authentique gestionnaire qui ne voit que les chiffres veut très exactement ça.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2013)

Nan mais le bac ça coûte cher de toute façon :rateau:
Vous servez à rien 

En tout cas la gamine se syndique dès la rentrée, en attendant bah elle bosse dans le privée et oui... le pire c'est qu'ils savent très bien que si elle a son capès, elle va saisir le tribunal administratif pour le manque à gagner niveau salaire parce qu'elle est titulaire d'un DEA et qu'elle est payée bac+4 dans le publique et bac+3 dans le privée, vu qu'il y a largement jurisprudence dans le domaine, elle aura gain de cause, ça représente quand même 250  par mois de manque à gagner. Et puis on pourrait rajouter une petite charge pour harcèlement moral aussi tiens 
Raisons de plus de ne pas lui donner son capès du coup ! :rateau:
Je sais même pas si elle va retenter l'année prochaine, ça coûte lui coûte 600  pour rien, du coup elle va viser direct l'agreg et puis voilà, fuck.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2013)

*Planter des arbres en ville permet de sauver des vies*

Et ça fait plaisir aux clébards.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Lionel Messi inculpé de fraude fiscale en Espagne

Une fois de plus, plus ils gagnent, moins les gens sont prêts à payer des impôts


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais le bac ça coûte cher de toute façon :rateau:
> Vous servez à rien
> 
> En tout cas la gamine se syndique dès la rentrée, en attendant bah elle bosse dans le privée et oui... le pire c'est qu'ils savent très bien que si elle a son capès, elle va saisir le tribunal administratif pour le manque à gagner niveau salaire parce qu'elle est titulaire d'un DEA et qu'elle est payée bac+4 dans le publique et bac+3 dans le privée, vu qu'il y a largement jurisprudence dans le domaine, elle aura gain de cause, ça représente quand même 250 &#8364; par mois de manque à gagner. Et puis on pourrait rajouter une petite charge pour harcèlement moral aussi tiens
> ...


Ca m'intéresse : je suis dans la même situation (DEA + une première année d'un doctorat arrêté faute de sous à l'époque).
Mais s'il y jurisprudence, il vont bien être obligé de légiférer.


----------



## collodion (20 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Lionel Messi inculpé de fraude fiscale en Espagne
> 
> Une fois de plus, plus ils gagnent, moins les gens sont prêts à payer des impôts



Courir 15 ans derrière un ballon c'est travailler ? :rateau:

[J'assume la provoc'  mais peut on comparer tous les gens ?]


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2013)

cela explique pourquoi elle faisait la gueule quand je l'ai croisé devant "chez elle" lundi


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2013)

macinside a dit:


> cela explique pourquoi elle faisait la gueule quand je l'ai croisé devant "chez elle" lundi



2850/mois pour un duplex de 173 m² au Champ de Mars.
No comment...
L'Express fait bien de rappeler que c'est "nettement inférieur" au prix du marché. 
Mais qu'elle se rassure, pour ce prix là, elle trouvera probablement rien dans le Marais.

Sinon, je me demande à quelle banque alimentaire ils sont inscrits : avec les 36000 par an de revenus qu'ils déclarent plus les 9000 de Jalons, une fois le loyer payé, il leur reste 900/mois pour vivre à deux dans ce quartier Ça doit pas être facile tous les jours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h13 ----------

Enllève tes lunette et lèche moi voir voir tes yeux.

Si vos gamins reviennent de l'école avec les yeux rouges, auraient-ils lu trop de mangas ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2013)

Et après on parle de l'influence des jeux vidéos, comme quoi il n'en ont pas besoin pour faire des trucs débiles  En tout cas je serais bien curieux de savoir où ils ont pu choper l'inspiration pour cette pratique et si c'était spontané, ça serait super intéressant aussi. Aussi pervers je sois, j'avoue que je n'aurais jamais pensé à faire un truc pareil ! :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2013)

Va y avoir de la rupture de stocks


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et après on parle de l'influence des jeux vidéos, comme quoi il n'en ont pas besoin pour faire des trucs débiles  En tout cas je serais bien curieux de savoir où ils ont pu choper l'inspiration pour cette pratique et si c'était spontané, ça serait super intéressant aussi. Aussi pervers je sois, j'avoue que je n'aurais jamais pensé à faire un truc pareil ! :rateau:



Ouais ! Surtout qu'il y a d'autres globes plus intéressant que les globes oculaires ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais ! Surtout qu'il y a d'autres globes plus intéressant que les globes oculaires ! :rateau:



Ou, si l'on en croit certains de tes posts précédents, des globules, dans ton cas


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2013)

*Bienvenue aux brétiliennes et aux brétilliens*


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> En tout cas je serais bien curieux de savoir où ils ont pu choper l'inspiration pour cette pratique et si c'était spontané, ça serait super intéressant aussi. Aussi pervers je sois, j'avoue que je n'aurais jamais pensé à faire un truc pareil ! :rateau:



Mauvaise traduction de "se rincer l'il" au retour d'un voyage à Paris ?


----------



## Galekal (21 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mauvaise traduction de "se rincer l'il" au retour d'un voyage à Paris ?



Si j'ai bien compris l'anecdote, en cas de dégats a la cornée, ils n'ont plus qu'a se faire poser un oeil de verre, après quoi ils peuvent a l'occasion l'enlever pour se faire bourrer le crâne, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2013)

*La double vie de François Hollande ?*

Président en France, curé en Espagne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2013)

Elle va faire des jalouses


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Juin 2013)

http://www.europe1.fr/France/Elle-tente-de-remplacer-sa-fille-au-baccalaureat-1558011/

:love:


----------



## Galekal (21 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle va faire des jalouses



Le rédacteur de la news semble pris de la même compulsion, une main sur le clavier et une autre ailleurs, car il a confondu l'âge de la personne avec la fréquence de l'"activité", en l'occurrence, 36 ans et "47 fois".


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Le rédacteur de la news semble pris de la même compulsion, une main sur le clavier et une autre ailleurs, car il a confondu l'âge de la personne avec la fréquence de l'"activité", en l'occurrence, 36 ans et "47 fois".



Manque de bol, le clavier, c'était la main gauche !


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Planter des arbres en ville permet de sauver des vies*
> 
> Et ça fait plaisir aux clébards.



Dis ça aux "motards" qui veulent les faire sauter...


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle va faire des jalouses



Mais quel métier peut elle bien faire ?
Ça court pas les rues, les boulots où on peut se masturber 47 fois par jour, je veux dire industrie du porno exclue (et si elle y bossait, elle aurait pas peur de se faire virer, il me semble...).


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2013)

Oui, mais elle a le droit à 15 minutes en tout, pas à 47 masturbations de 15 minutes...
Faut dire qu'avec des journées de 12h ça lui laisserait 15 minutes pour bosser.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, mais elle a le droit à 15 minutes en tout, pas à 47 masturbations de 15 minutes...
> Faut dire qu'avec des journées de 12h ça lui laisserait 15 minutes pour bosser.



Oui, mais alors ça lui laisse que 19 secondes par masturbation 
C'est très perturbant cette histoire.
Passionnant, mais perturbant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------

Sinon, pour rester en bonne santé, on connaissait le régime méditerranéen. Certains ont eu du nez, et ont découvert un régime tout aussi prometteur.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais alors ça lui laisse que 19 secondes par masturbation



C'est peut-être suffisant si c'est une maladie...



Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est très perturbant cette histoire.



Y avait un boulanger en Allemagne qui a obtenu la castration (chimique ou physique chépu) parce qu'il "tringlait" sa femme toutes les 20 mn




Bigdidou a dit:


> Passionnant, mais perturbant.



Pas phantasmatique du moins...



Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, pour rester en bonne santé, on connaissait le régime méditerranéen. Certains ont eu du nez, et ont découvert un régime tout aussi prometteur.



Aaah, c'est pour ça que chuis jamais malade


----------



## Madalvée (21 Juin 2013)

Et avec ça, vos enfants sont bien éduqués.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y avait un boulanger en Allemagne qui a obtenu la castration (chimique ou physique chépu) parce qu'il "tringlait" sa femme toutes les 20 mn



Ah, oui, quand même.
Il devait être vidé, en fin de journée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Aaah, c'est pour ça que chuis jamais malade



Celui-là non plus.
[YOUTUBE]qgRgCcaGVfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2013)

Dites le avec des fleurs !


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et avec ça, vos enfants sont bien éduqués.



Voir aussi en quoi consiste l'oral. Si c'est du pédagogo, se faire recaler avec un zéro éliminatoire serait une preuve de bonne santé mentale. Il faudrait alors s'interroger sur ceux qui l'ont réussi.
Je rappelle que j'ai été un des seuls à réussir à louper brillamment l'épreuve de science de l'éduc' à la fac, alors que même des tromblons notoires l'obtenaient. 
Ca m'a valu de repasser l'année d'après un module qui n'aurait pas été pour attardés mentaux. Celui-là, je l'ai bien sûr obtenu.


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2013)

Félicitations


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Voir aussi en quoi consiste l'oral. Si c'est du pédagogo, se faire recaler avec un zéro éliminatoire serait une preuve de bonne santé mentale. Il faudrait alors s'interroger sur ceux qui l'ont réussi.
> Je rappelle que j'ai été un des seuls à réussir à louper brillamment l'épreuve de science de l'éduc' à la fac, alors que même des tromblons notoires l'obtenaient.
> Ca m'a valu de repasser l'année d'après un module qui n'aurait pas été pour attardés mentaux. Celui-là, je l'ai bien sûr obtenu.



Dit pas de bêtises, on le sait que tu as pris la fuite devant le Vortex Temporel


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2013)

Oui, avec les pédagek aux fesses ... exterminate !!!


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2013)

Enculés de riches, connard de Bono.
PAUVRETÉ  Bono, la fausse voix de l'Afrique

De toute façon, dès que je lis "aider les pauvres" et "monsanto", j'ai envie de sortir mon flingue.



> lors d'un concert à Glasgow, Bono aurait tapé dans ses mains en lançant à la foule : "A chaque fois que je tape dans mes mains, un enfant meurt en Afrique. Ce à quoi un membre du public aurait répondu : "Ben putain, arrête de faire ça alors !" Un judicieux conseil. J'espère qu'il l'a entendu.


----------



## Galekal (23 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Enculés de riches, connard de Bono.
> PAUVRETÉ  Bono, la fausse voix de l'Afrique
> 
> De toute façon, dès que je lis "aider les pauvres" et "monsanto", j'ai envie de sortir mon flingue.



Il faut dire que Bono fait son bizness en vendant sa musique aux belles âmes contestataires. Parmi celles-ci, probablement un certain nombre de gens réellement généreux et solidaires qui se font entuber par la démarche marketing de Bono.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il faut dire que Bono fait son bizness en vendant sa musique aux belles âmes contestataires. Parmi celles-ci, probablement un certain nombre de gens réellement généreux et solidaires qui se font entuber par la démarche marketing de Bono.



Mmh...
Tu peux aimer U2 (enfin certains trucs, moi 90% me gave) sans être une belle âme contestataire.
Je comprends rien aux paroles, de toute façon...


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2013)

Je n'écoute pas U2 ni Bono, mais je pose la question : Pourquoi son activisme humanitaire serait du marketing et non quelque chose de sincère ? vous avez des faits ?

Je sais, je suis un grand naïf, mais dans ma petite tête 'riche et célèbre' ne rime pas forcément avec 'connard et faux-cul'.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'écoute pas U2 ni Bono, mais je pose la question : Pourquoi son activisme humanitaire serait du marketing et non quelque chose de sincère ? vous avez des faits ?
> 
> Je sais, je suis un grand naïf, mais dans ma petite tête 'riche et célèbre' ne rime pas forcément avec 'connard et faux-cul'.



Tu as lu l'article ? Selon ce que j'ai compris, il ferait carrément (au près des gouvernements africains) le VRP pour Monsanto ou SOPAD (Nestlé), quant aux "pauvres africains" vu que (de manière auto-proclamée) il parle en leur nom, il n'y a pas de raisons d'aller leur demander leur avis.

Quand Monsanto leur aura fourni ses semences "one shot", alors, on risque de voir, comme en Inde, une famine sans précédent en Afrique !


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as lu l'article ? Selon ce que j'ai compris, il ferait carrément (au près des gouvernements africains) le VRP pour Monsanto ou SOPAD (Nestlé), quant aux "pauvres africains" vu que (de manière auto-proclamée) il parle en leur nom, il n'y a pas de raisons d'aller leur demander leur avis.
> 
> Quand Monsanto leur aura fourni ses semences "one shot", alors, on risque de voir, comme en Inde, une famine sans précédent en Afrique !


Ca n'enlève rien à ma question. Il croit peut-être sincèrement que les OGM sont une solution. Quant à Nestlé, pour avoir discuté avec un de responsables d'un des nombreux sous-programmes "d'aide à l'afrique" (pour faire court), leur démarche est bien évidemment commerciale mais, du moins en ce qui concerne ce sous-programme, ils prennent en compte les conséquences sur la micro-économie du lieu où ils interviennent (la je ne parle pas de la vente en gros de lait maternisé).

Tout noir ou tout blanc, j'aime pas, je préfère nettement les nuances de gris, et il y en a bien plus que 50.

Mettez moi sous le nez les preuves qu'il est payé par Monsanto et Nestlé, et je changerai d'avis. Saint Thomas est un enfant de choeur à côté de moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mettez moi sous le nez les preuves qu'il est payé par Monsanto et Nestlé, et je changerai d'avis. Saint Thomas est un enfant de choeur à côté de moi.



Mais tu n'as rien compris : il n'est pas "payé" par eux, il agit par conviction qu'affamer les populations pauvres du 1/3 monde au profit du capitalisme triomphant est la chose à faire. ça n'est pas la sincérité de sa démarche, qui est en cause, c'est sa nocivité !

Quant à Nestlé, le problème n'est effectivement pas le lait maternisé, le problème, ce sont les "exclusivités", une fois la concurrence éliminée, ils font ce qu'ils veulent, et les africains n'ont pas leur mot à dire ! (et je ne parle pas de la spoliation des terres au profit de leurs mono-cultures incluse dans les accords).


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2013)

Il y a des coups de piques révolutionnaires aux fesses qui se perdent (je ne suis pas pour les anciennes traditions qui suggèrent d'en faire un autre usage, mais parfois on perdrait presque son sang-froid).

Je parle pour Monsanto, pas pour les idiots utiles.


----------



## Berthold (23 Juin 2013)

Un lien utile : Monsanto.


Je change de sujet :
Un premier pas vers le biohacking ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> '.. leur démarche est bien évidemment commerciale mais, du moins en ce qui concerne ce sous-programme, ils prennent en compte les conséquences sur la micro-économie du lieu où ils interviennent



Et donc ?
C'est vraiment alibi pour les gogos : Neslé en faisant tout pour introduire du lait en poudre dans les pays du tiers monde (et en particulier dans des régions où l'eau propre est une ressource rare) tue des bébés pour augmenter le profit de ses actionnaires. Croire un seul instant que cette firme se préoccupe un seul instant des conséquences de ses agissements dans ces pays, c'est être bien naïf...
Et c'est pas moi qui le dit (un exemple parmi d'autres)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à Nestlé, le problème n'est effectivement pas le lait maternisé...



Ben si, c'est un gros problème, justement.
Les autres problèmes que tu soulèves, avec lesquels je suis totalement d'accord, s'y ajoutent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben si, c'est un gros problème, justement.



Oui, mais non, le problème, ça n'est pas (j'insiste) le lait maternisé, le problème c'est la politique commerciale de SOPAD, qui, à seule fin d'engraisser un peu plus ses actionnaires (je te dis pas le cholestérol financier qu'ils doivent accumuler, ceux là), vent du lait maternisé parfaitement sain (à priori) à des populations qui n'ont pas accès à l'eau potable.

Bon, c'est vrai que dans les régions où la famine ne sévit pas, c'est juste criminel, mais dans celles où la famine sévit (donc où les femmes sont dans l'incapacité d'allaiter elles mêmes), là, je ne sais pas comment on peut qualifier leur cynisme ? Crime contre l'humanité ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais non, le problème, ça n'est pas (j'insiste) le lait maternisé, le problème c'est la politique commerciale de SOPAD, qui, à seule fin d'engraisser un peu plus ses actionnaires (je te dis pas le cholestérol financier qu'ils doivent accumuler, ceux là), vent du lait maternisé parfaitement sain (à priori) à des populations qui n'ont pas accès à l'eau potable.
> 
> Bon, c'est vrai que dans les régions où la famine ne sévit pas, c'est juste criminel, mais dans celles où la famine sévit (donc où les femmes sont dans l'incapacité d'allaiter elles mêmes), là, je ne sais pas comment on peut qualifier leur cynisme ? Crime contre l'humanité ?



Ok. Dit comme ça on est d'accord.
Sur tout.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2013)

Et nous, bah vaut mieux pas trop qu'on proteste et qu'on continue bien à laisser les financiers nous faire les poches.

JP Morgan prescrit la dictature en Europe


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et nous, bah vaut mieux pas trop qu'on proteste et qu'on continue bien à laisser les financiers nous faire les poches.
> 
> JP Morgan prescrit la dictature en Europe



Je crois plutôt qu'une certaine "trouille" commence à les habiter et qu'à un moment ils nnt peur de ne plus pouvoir tout contrôler. Alors autant choisir ceux qui iraient dans leur sens. Pas besoin de dictature d'extrême droite, une dictature libérale mâtinée d'un peu de semblant de démocratie, comme les USA, leur suffirait pour bien continuer à s'en mettre plein les fouilles, et surtout à avoir le pouvoir, la main mise, être au dessus, être Dieu en somme. Y en a qui croient déjà en être et même chez nous.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2013)

Merci tout de même de pas finir vous aussi en ayatollahs de l'allaitement maternel.
D'un côté les multinationales arrosent les cliniques et hôpitaux de lait leur lait maternisé pour rendre le client addict de leur marque (par peur de changer le lait de bébé) et fermer la bouche des pédiatres bossant dans ces lieux est patent, d'un autre côté le lavage de cerveau des autorités et l'interdiction même de conseils sur Internet concernant les laits premiers âge est digne d'un pays totalitaire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Et nous, bah vaut mieux pas trop qu'on proteste et qu'on continue bien à laisser les financiers nous faire les poches.
> 
> JP Morgan prescrit la dictature en Europe



Pour ce que j'en vois, on a affaire à des gauchistes exacerbés (le terme de "démocratie bourgeoise" est assez parlant) qui interprètent de façon extrême ce qu'ils lisent.

Ce que veut JP Morgan, c'est clairement que les Etats européens fassent table rase de tout relent de socialisme (associé pour eux indissociablement à des régimes dictatoriaux) et soient "forts" sur ce qui correspond aux intérêts de la finance.
D'un côté un Mélenchon rappelle que les Etats doivent savoir être fermes et taper du poing sur la table pour faire face au capitalisme financier, d'un autre côté les banquiers et leurs alliés veulent aussi de la fermeté, mais pas à leur encontre : ils estiment qu'il faut dire avoir le courage de dire aux peuples qu'ils se serrent la ceinture et cessent d'emmerder le monde avec leurs petits soucis pécuniers mesquins.
Ce sont deux visions du monde qui s'opposent (j'ai déjà choisi pour ma part de quel côté de la fermeté je me place).

Ces salauds veulent un monde à leur botte, et dans l'absolu, rien n'empêche d'imaginer que ça ne finisse pas par une dictature (au moins objective, si l'on prend en compte les "impératifs économiques" passant devant tout le reste, nous sommes déjà dans une dictature, mais pas de nature étatique). Mais rien dans ce texte (et en m'en tenant aux extraits que nos gentils gauchistes néo-marxistes veulent bien nous donner) ne permet de soutenir que c'est un appel à la dictature étatique.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Juin 2013)

Soit gentil, même pour rire, me traite pas d'ayatollah :hein:

Où as-tu lu qu'il était question des pays industrialisés ?
Nous parlons des efforts plus que scandaleux pour introduire le lait artificiel dans les pays du tiers monde, dans des zones où il est inconnu, inadapté en tout (aux ressources naturelles, à la culture, à la nécessité de disposer de biberons, de tétines, et de quoi les stériliser et que sais-je encore...)
Il a été démontré que dans ces zone son usage augmentait la mortalité infantile, qui n'en a pas vraiment besoin.
Rien de tout ceci ne s'applique à nos pays industrialisés, où le lait 1er âge (le seul pour lequel on ne peut pas faire de pub) est bien pratique, nous sommes d'accord, même si les bénéfices de l'allaitement maternel sont sans commune mesure. Pour le nouveau-né. Pour la mère qui est éjectée de la maternité le jour ou le lendemain de son accouchement, c'est moins évident...
Les 3 enfants de ton serviteur ayatollesque ont bénéficié à eux trois d'un jour d'allaitement maternel.

Oui, vraiment, soit sympa de laisser les ayatollahs là où ils sont vraiment.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Nous parlons des efforts plus que scandaleux pour introduire le lait artificiel dans les pays du tiers monde, dans des zones où il est inconnu, inadapté en tout (aux ressources naturelles, à la culture, à la nécessité de disposer de biberons, de tétines, et de quoi les stériliser et que sais-je encore&#8230



Enfin voyons, on va quand même pas envoyer encore plus de nourriture pour rassasier toutes ces mères afin qu'elles puissent alimenter correctement leur progéniture au sein !


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2013)

BigDidou, je n'ai pas dit que tu était un ayatollah, je disais que ça pouvait aller jusque là. Il n'y a pas un petit morceau de l'article qui parle du lait maternisé en général ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2013)

Y beaucoup de personnes qui voudraient avoir "autant" d'argent pour manger tous les jours, ridicule, la bourgeoise aura au moins compris quelque chose.

Etats-Unis : jai mangé une semaine avec 4,5 dollars par jour

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

Les 3 gugusses se retrouvent à l'hôpital, c'est quoi le truc, ils se tapent des angoisses ? De la taticardie ? Ils confondent avec des problèmes cardiaques ? Moi aussi quand je voulais échapper aux cours de mon taré de prof d'hist-géo au collège et bah je filais à l'infirmerie ! Tapie en garde à vue à l'hôpital mais lol quoi...

Bernard Tapie placé en garde à vue


----------



## ergu (24 Juin 2013)

La juxtaposition des deux actualités est effectivement... amusante.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2013)

Comment dit-on ? Mieux vaut en rire...


----------



## Le docteur (24 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Y beaucoup de personnes qui voudraient avoir "autant" d'argent pour manger tous les jours, ridicule, la bourgeoise aura au moins compris quelque chose.
> 
> Etats-Unis : j&#8217;ai mangé une semaine avec 4,5 dollars par jour
> 
> ...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un fake...


Un coin masturbation en entreprise.


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comment dit-on ? Mieux vaut en rire...


La politique à coup de petites phrases préparées, ça me fait gerber. Combien dans le tas ? Visiblement les deux tiers.

Au moins.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comment dit-on ? Mieux vaut en rire...



J'ai oublié d'ajouter "tellement c'est affligeant".


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

Celle de Copé, en tous cas :



> "A l'UMP, nous apprenons la démocratie. C'est assez nouveau"



Est assez révélatrice, mais je doute qu'elle ait été préparée


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2013)

Celle de Cahuzac reste ma préférée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

Après avoir découvert les CRS dans les manifs, la droite découvre que la justice n'est pas laxiste, drôle ! 
Qu'ils sont candides quand même, s'en est presque touchant 

Nicolas en prison : horrifiée, la droite découvre les effets de ses lois


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Après avoir découvert les CRS dans les manifs, la droite découvre que la justice n'est pas laxiste, drôle !
> Qu'ils sont candides quand même, s'en est presque touchant
> 
> Nicolas en prison : horrifiée, la droite découvre les effets de ses lois



Ben c'est vrai que c'est proprement scandaleux, ça, cette loi a été votée du temps de la majorité précédente pour mettre les manifestant de gauche, derrière les barreaux, pas pour y mettre les manifestants de droite ! :rateau:

À rapprocher de &#8230;


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nicolas en prison : horrifiée, la droite découvre les effets de ses lois



Ah c'est lui le prisonnier "politique", hin hin hin

Le galvaudage des mots n'en fini pas de me faire sourire


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juin 2013)

Nicolas en prison ???


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Nicolas en prison ???



Ce jour là, je crois que j'aurais une petite érec...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce jour là, je crois que j'aurais une petite érec...


Si c'est Nicolas Sarkozy c'est le champagne qui coulera à flot chez moi


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juin 2013)

C'est pas moi, je le jure !

Je ne voudrais pas que ça m'arrive, d'ailleurs.

Par contre je note qu'il y a vraiment de grosses disparités dans les délais de correction : chez nous les commission d'harmonisation ne sont que vendredi. Ca aurait été lundi en Provence ???

J'en suis toujours à me demander comment le gars a pu corriger 136 copies en 5-6 jours, week-end compris. Moi, je m'arrête le week-end (quoique, là j'ai dû rattraper une journée où j'avais dû m'occuper de problèmes administratifs).


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pas moi, je le jure !
> .



J'adore la poésie du lien: "en chemin pour la commission dharmonisation des notes"


*C'est donc de ça qu'il s'agissait ?*


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'adore la poésie du lien: "en chemin pour la commission dharmonisation des notes"
> 
> 
> *C'est donc de ça qu'il s'agissait ?*



Ha, tu vois bien que ton bac tu l'as eu dans un paquet de Bonux :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2013)

Boire ou conduire, vous n'aurez plus à choisir


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Boire ou conduire, vous n'aurez plus à choisir


Bof il suffit de mettre des couches "Confiance" pour éviter de passer aux toilettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bof il suffit de mettre des couches "Confiance" pour éviter de passer aux toilettes




Rhooo, Joël, on avait dit "Pas de pub sur les forums" ! :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'adore la poésie du lien: "en chemin pour la commission dharmonisation des notes"


C'est pourtant bien comme ça que ça s'appelle.




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *C'est donc de ça qu'il s'agissait ?*


Ca c'est le futur que nous préparent les gouvernements successifs et certains syndicats pas seulement proches du PS mais surtout proches du pouvoir en place, effectivement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2013)

J'adore particulièrement le "Mondialement connu dans le quartier" ! :love:

Pourquoi s'emmerder avec Drive Genius ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pourtant bien comme ça que ça s'appelle.



l'hypocrisie consiste à préciser "afin de rentrer informatiquement les résultats."...




> Ca c'est le futur que nous préparent les gouvernements successifs et certains syndicats pas seulement proches du PS mais surtout proches du pouvoir en place, effectivement.



Un autre angle de vue consisterait à constater qu'aucun gouvernement (qu'il soit de droite, de gauche ou de travers) n'a réussi à imposer sa volonté à ces syndicats.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juin 2013)

Sauf qu'on ne parle pas des mêmes syndicats. S'il n'y avait que le SG... crois-moi que tout serait passé comme une lettre à la poste.

Remarque bien, tout est passé comme une lettre à la poste.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Juin 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un autre angle de vue consisterait à constater qu'aucun gouvernement (qu'il soit de droite, de gauche ou de travers) n'a réussi à imposer sa volonté à ces syndicats.



Un autre angle de vue consisterait à constater que si les gouvernements arrivaient à imposer leurs volontés à chaque fois, les syndicats n'auraient quasiment pu aucune utilité. 

Puis à la limite ce qui t'arrangerai c'est le retrait du code du travail tout simplement, si tu veux une politique ultra libérale. 

D'ailleurs si il y a bien une question à se poser c'est : est ce que les syndicats défendent t-ils réellement l'intérêt collectif ?


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juin 2013)

Tu veux une réponse courte (et instruite) : non.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2013)

Les syndicats sont des organisations, en tant que telles, ils ne dérogent pas à la règle générale qui est que toute organisation est toujours, en premier lieu, dédiée à satisfaire &#8230; À l'ambition de ses dirigeants !


----------



## ergu (26 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> D'ailleurs si il y a bien une question à se poser c'est : est ce que les syndicats défendent t-ils réellement l'intérêt collectif ?



Question spécieuse dans la mesure ou la notion d'intérêt collectif est une notion subjective.


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2013)

Et oui. Commençons par là : qu'est-ce que l'intérêt collectif ? Sous-tendu, qu'est-ce que le collectif, et de là, quels peu(ven)t être son(ses) intérêt(s) ?




Je déteste parler comme ça, je revendique le 2nd degré, merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Question spécieuse dans la mesure ou la notion d'intérêt collectif est une notion subjective.



Non, c'est une notion tout ce qu'il y a de plus objective en tant que telle, ce qui est subjectif, c'est uniquement la perception que chacun en a  Ce qui la rend, il est vrai, assez difficile à définir avec précision


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juin 2013)

Non, ce n'est pas une notion subjective, sinon il n'y a plus de droit.
Et je préfère intérêt général à intérêt collectif (pour être clair, on est plutôt dans l'intérêt collectif, c'est-à-dire dans l'intérêt de la majorité ou de grosses minorités). L'intérêt général correspond à ce qui profite au maximum à tous ou à ce que tout le monde _devrait_ choisir s'il raisonnait avec un tant soit peu d'amour pour la justice. Ca n'a donc rien à voir avec ce que la plus grande partie des gens choisissent_ de fait_ en ne pensant qu'à leur gueule (somme des intérêts particuliers) et qu'ils appellent ensuite "justice" parce qu'ils sont nombreux à se liguer contre les _cas particuliers_ (comprendre tout ce qui ne peut pas ou refuse de se liguer).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------

_En groupes, en ligues en processions,_ on devient con, et on le reste, n'en déplaise à Ferrat (et pourtant, je l'aime bien, ce con-là).


----------



## ergu (26 Juin 2013)

OK.
Alors prenont une grosse boîte vendant du service.
Un syndicat A et un syndicat B
Phase de négociation salariale, la direction propose une augmentation générale des salaires très en dessous de l'inflation constatée.

A :
Il faut signer, sinon la direction reviendra sur sa proposition et personne n'aura rien
Il faut signer car du coup, les profits générés l'an passé serviront à l'embauche de jeunes.
Il faut signer car demander plus, dans cette période difficile, signifirait mettre la boîte tout entière en danger - qui veut d'un plan massif de licenciement pour l'année prochaine ?

B :
Il faut demander plus - au moins l'inflation pour que les salariés ne perdent pas en pouvoir d'achat
Si le pouvoir d'achat global des français baisse, ils reverront leurs dépenses et les sociétés de service seront les premières touchées - qui veut d'un plan de licenciement massif dans deux ou trois ans ?
Comment attirer les nouvelles recrues dont la boîte a besoin si la politique salariale est peu motivante ? (et sans nouvelles recrues, bonjour le surcroit de travail et de stress pour tout le monde)

Question :
Qui défend le plus l'intérêt général ?
Quel est l'intérêt général ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> OK.
> Alors prenont une grosse boîte vendant du service.
> Un syndicat A et un syndicat B
> 
> ...



Il y en a deux, faut un "s" à "questions" ! 



ergu a dit:


> Qui défend le plus l'intérêt général ?



Personne



ergu a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt général ?



ramener le partage des revenus "actionnaires/salariés" de 90/10 à 50/50


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juin 2013)

&#8212; Défendre le droit du travail c'est défendre l'intérêt général. 
&#8212; Avaler les couleuvres des entreprises, c'est leur donner envie de nous les foutre ailleurs que dans la bouche la prochaine fois.
Toute personne qui avale l'idéologie ultralibérale en ce moment est un complice objectif de la précarisation généralisée et donc de sa précarisation possible demain ou après-demain.

En bref ! Les communistes en on rêvé, l'ultalibéralisme l'a fait : c'est la guerre.

Oui, je sais : le couteau entre les dents (ça évite les caries).


----------



## Galekal (26 Juin 2013)

A propos d'idéologie ultralibérale :
"_De mon point de vue, incriminer la finance dans le désastre économique que nous vivons en Europe en général et en particulier dans notre pays, a pour moi à peu près la même pertinence qu'incriminer l'industrie automobile quand on parle des morts sur la route.""
Devinez qui ?
_http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/article/2013/06/26/strauss-kahn-au-senat-dans-ses-habits-d-economiste_3437186_823448.html


Où l'on également voit que DSK et Cahuzac sont assistés de la même communicante. 

Mais que font donc ces gens là, si c'est induire chez le petit peuple un tel écoeurement que c'est en définitive comme s'ils glissaient eux mêmes un bulletin FN dans la main des électeurs. 

...

Un petit article paru ce jour dans Agoravox qui traite de l'hypothèse d'une défaite de Hollande au premier tour de 2017 par le FN. L'auteur est versé dans la prospective, et son article est plus a lire comme une alerte que comme une divagation :

http://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libre/article/francois-hollande-vous-etes-en-137865

Le vote FN... la diversion par excellence par lesquels les gens se laissent égarer et se trompent de colère. Une colère, sans espoir, qui ne construit rien. 

Il n'y a pas a dire, cela manque sérieusement a l'appel, un parti communiste qui pèse 20%.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juin 2013)

Parlons-en des responsabilités de l'industrie automobile...
Quant au FN, c'est à double usage : d'un côté il y a ceux qui votent pour le FN, pour lesquels j'avoue n'avoir aucune sympathie ni compréhension, aussi  nombreux soient-ils, de l'autre ceux qui croient que lorsqu'ils ont fait "barrage au front national" ils ont fait un acte politique (cf. la débâcle de 2002 fêtée comme une victoire, pour ceux qui ne sont pas trop jeunes pour s'en rappeler).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2013)

*Un médecin italien veut greffer des têtes humaines*

Voilà qui m'a rappelé une lecture de jeunesse : _Le Ravin des ténèbres_, de Robert Heinlein (qui traite plus exactement d'une greffe de cerveau).


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un médecin italien veut greffer des têtes humaines*
> 
> Voilà qui m'a rappelé une lecture de jeunesse : _Le Ravin des ténèbres_, de Robert Heinlein (qui traite plus exactement d'une greffe de cerveau).


L'homme a de tout temps voulu égaler dieu depuis qu'il l'a inventé, rien de nouveau.

Par contre je me demande où il va trouver des volontaires. Les condamnés à mort chinois ?


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2013)

> exemple donné par le chercheur italien : « Imaginons un nouvel Albert Einstein. On pourrait décider de greffer sa tête sur un corps pour lempêcher de mourir. Des règles éthiques doivent être établies avant que le procédé ne tombe entre les mains de médecins peu scrupuleux. »



Ha oué , tiens... dés que j'arrive a ... pppfffllllllllllllllll... 60 ans, hop!!, je me fais greffer un nouveaux corps (De 18 20 ans), et c' est repartit pour un tour, et des que le nouveau corps atteint 60 ans, etc...
Et les "donneurs"?? , les donneurs, je m' en occupe.  (Il a l' air bien en forme, le fils de la voisine. faudrait que je tate un peu ses muscles pour voir)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

Mais qui voudrait avoir la tête d'un de ces condamnés ?

http://chine.aujourdhuilemonde.com/65-des-organes-greffes-en-chine-issus-de-condamnes-mort


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un médecin italien veut greffer des têtes humaines*
> 
> Voilà qui m'a rappelé une lecture de jeunesse : _Le Ravin des ténèbres_, de Robert Heinlein (qui traite plus exactement d'une greffe de cerveau).



Un médecin italien ?

En France, ce type de greffe est pratiqué depuis longtemps par les enseignants.


----------



## Galekal (27 Juin 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un médecin italien veut greffer des têtes humaines*
> 
> Voilà qui m'a rappelé une lecture de jeunesse : _Le Ravin des ténèbres_, de Robert Heinlein (qui traite plus exactement d'une greffe de cerveau).



C'est là le thème d'un véritable *monument* du Cinéma :

http://wordpress.la-fin-du-film.com/x-files-regeneration-2008/405/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2013)

*Le suicide d'un salarié attribué à une "faute inexcusable" de Renault*

_Le Tass a condamné Renault à verser 50 000 euros à la veuve du salarié et 50 000 euros à son fils au titre des dommages et intérêts. La reconnaissance de la faute inexcusable donne également droit à une majoration de la rente allouée à la famille du salarié._

Et vlan ! Droit sur le portefeuille. Y'a que ça qui marche.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juin 2013)

Dans certains cas, ce n'est pas "d'accidents du travail" qu'il s'agit mais bien de meurtres. Il faudra un jour cesser de considérer que les salauds qui torturent leurs subordonnés au nom d'"intérêts économiques" sont innocents.

Moi j'aurais un orgasme le jour où une des merdes qu'on voit régulièrement à la télévision témoigner qu'untel ou untel "avait des problèmes personnels" aura le traitement qu'il mérite : un tour en taule, pour voir "quels problèmes" (les taquineries de ses petits camarades?)personnels le motiveront à faire lui aussi une dépression.


----------



## Galekal (28 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dans certains cas, ce n'est pas "d'accidents du travail" qu'il s'agit mais bien de meurtres. Il faudra un jour cesser de considérer que les salauds qui torturent leurs subordonnés au nom d'"intérêts économiques" sont innocents.
> 
> Moi j'aurais un orgasme le jour où une des merdes qu'on voit régulièrement à la télévision témoigner qu'untel ou untel "avait des problèmes personnels" aura le traitement qu'il mérite : un tour en taule, pour voir "quels problèmes" (les taquineries de ses petits camarades?)personnels le motiveront à faire lui aussi une dépression.



Ces salauds en question sont des _pervers_, au sens psychopathologique du terme. Ils conviennent au système car sont habiles a déceler et utiliser les failles chez autrui. Leur absence de sens moral est louée cyniquement comme facteur d'efficacité. Pour les pauvres salariés qui sont confrontés a cette aberration, la casse psychologique est parfois irréparrable. Donc oui, il s'agit bel et bien de cas de meurtres psychologiques d'autrui. C'est d'ailleurs là l'une des raisons qui fait en sorte que le néolibéralisme que nous subissons peut être qualifié d'_horreur économique_.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

Ca m'étonnerai grandement, que cela se solde par une rente identique à celle qu'aurait eu ce salarié en fin de carrière 





> La reconnaissance de la faute inexcusable donne également droit à une majoration de la rente allouée à la famille du salarié.


 rente fortement tronquée par l'absence des trimestres impayés


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs là l'une des raisons qui fait en sorte que le néolibéralisme que nous subissons peut être qualifié d'_horreur économique_.



Il y a tellement de courant dans le libéralisme qu'on se noie.

La phrase du matin


----------



## JPTK (28 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y a tellement de courant dans le libéralisme qu'on se noie.
> 
> La phrase du matin



Très bon ! 



Bon sinon, d'ici peu de temps, ça va envoyer du très lourd, Tapie va se retrouver la culotte sur les genoux et je m'en réjouis déjà.

Le mensonge de Tapie

C'est fou cette affaire quand même, ils pensaient vraiment pouvoir tout se permettre sous Sarko ?
En gros Tapie n'a jamais investit un centime dans l'affaire Adidas, il n'a jamais été floué par le crédit lyonnais qui l'a bien au contraire largement soutenu et porté à bout de bras alors que son groupe était déjà au bord de la faillite lors de l'acquisition d'adidas, tout ça parce qu'il était dans les petits papiers de Mitterrand et puis tout simplement ministre. De plus il n'a jamais spécifié quoi que ce soit concernant la vente de cette entreprise (prix minimum de vente, etc.) car il voulait juste que ça soit fait au plus vite.
Donc même son principal argument est faux, cette décision du tribunal privé est donc une aberration, il y a donc bel et bien eu escroquerie en bande organisée, le casse du siècle en France.
Allez hop, au cachot et on rend l'argent avant hein...


----------



## Galekal (28 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y a tellement de courant dans le libéralisme qu'on se noie.
> 
> La phrase du matin



Ta remarque est sans doutevraie dans le sens où des courants de pensée différents peuvent être rangés dans cette notion un peu fourre-tout du point de vue philosophique de "libéralisme".

Cependant, je désignais plus prosaïquement la réalité économique appliquée, et tu corrigeras si tu trouves un terme plus adéquat.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juin 2013)

Il n'y a plus de bon libéralisme. C'est fini.
Le libéralisme n'est plus amendable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il n'y a plus de bon libéralisme. C'est fini.



:mouais: Pour ma part, j'ignorais même que ça eut commencé ! :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juin 2013)

Ca c'est con...

En même temps ça laisse imaginer jusqu'où peut aller le mensonge à soi-même quand on veut plaire aux autres.



> Pour le rachat de ses péchés, Chambers promet la création d'une nouvelle organisation, Reduce Fear, qui vise à transformer les Eglises en communautés "sûres et accueillantes pour tout le monde" et se consacrera "au dialogue entre la communauté LGBT (lesbienne, gay, bisexuelle et transsexuelle) et les personnes hostiles à l&#8217;homosexualité".


Ils leur fournissent les briques et les matraques, pour égaliser les débats ?

@Pascal : déjà si le libéralisme respectait son principe de libre concurrence, il serait fréquentable, mais pour ça il faut déjà sacrément le réguler.


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2013)

"Reduce fear" 

Après avoir essayé de convaincre des parents un peu benêts qu'il allait "soigner" leur progéniture, voilà qu'il veut réduire la peur face à cette évidence. C'est vraiment navrant&#8230;


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> @Pascal : déjà si le *libéralisme* respectait son *principe de libre concurrence*, il serait *fréquentable*, mais pour ça il faut déjà sacrément *le réguler.*



Tu veux dire ça : 

Dans un libéralisme avec une intervention de l&#8217;État pour réguler l'économie (je fais large) et qui a comme principe une concurrence loyale, le libéralisme pourrait être fréquentable.

?


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2013)

Sauf qu'on appellerait ça autrement !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2013)

Michel Rocard avait donné une excellente définition du libéralisme : "_le libéralisme, c'est la liberté &#8230; Pour les riches d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les pauvres d'être toujours plus pauvres !_". Ma définition à moi est plus simple : en déclinaison de "_la loi du plus fort_", le libéralisme, c'est "_la loi du plus riche_" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2013)

*Empêtré dans les scandales, un officiel chinois reconnaît être "lubrique", mais pas cupide*

J'aime bien son système de défense.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juin 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu veux dire ça :
> 
> Dans un libéralisme avec une intervention de lÉtat pour réguler l'économie (je fais large) et qui a comme principe une concurrence loyale, le libéralisme pourrait être fréquentable.
> 
> ?



Ca s'appelle un paradoxe...


----------



## Galekal (29 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Michel Rocard avait donné une excellente définition du libéralisme : "_le libéralisme, c'est la liberté  Pour les riches d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les pauvres d'être toujours plus pauvres !_". Ma définition à moi est plus simple : en déclinaison de "_la loi du plus fort_", le libéralisme, c'est "_la loi du plus riche_" !



Je suis d'accord avec ton résumé, car c'est ce que l'on peut voir _empiriquement _appliqué. Quant aux subtilités et nuances philosophiques, elles ne sont pas nécessairement inintéressantes, mais bonnes pour les discussions de salon.


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec ton résumé, car c'est ce que l'on peut voir _empiriquement _appliqué. Quant aux subtilités et nuances philosophiques, elles ne sont pas nécessairement inintéressantes, mais bonnes pour les discussions de salon.


... comme ici.


----------



## Galekal (29 Juin 2013)

loustic a dit:


> ... comme ici.



On s'approche en effet quelquefois de l'ambiance des cafés de la place de la Sorbonne sur ce forum.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec ton résumé, car c'est ce que l'on peut voir _empiriquement _appliqué. Quant aux subtilités et nuances philosophiques, elles ne sont pas nécessairement inintéressantes, mais bonnes pour les discussions de salon.



C'est vrai : tout à grand trait sans aucune nuance. Ca donne en gros ... les débats politiques actuels.
Est-ce que leur oubli de la nuance a fait progresser la société ?
Le manque de nuance "philosophique" fait plus de mal que tu l'imagines.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai : tout à grand trait sans aucune nuance. Ca donne en gros ... les débats politiques actuels.
> Est-ce que leur oubli de la nuance a fait progresser la société ?
> Le manque de nuance "philosophique" fait plus de mal que tu l'imagines.



C'est vrai que les différents courants du libéralisme expriment toute une gamme de nuance, entre les moins extrêmes qui se contentent de t'écraser, les "décomplexés" qui te laminent et les "ultra" qui te broient, mais là où je ne vois pas trop, c'est où se situe le progrès de la société, entre ces nuances  :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juin 2013)

À la grande époque de la montée en puissance de la bourgeoisie, ça pouvait ressembler à une libéralisation.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2013)

Mélenchon, sors de ce corps


----------



## Galekal (30 Juin 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mélenchon, sors de ce corps



Ben, il s'agit tout de même d'un vrai candidat. Les autres, c'est uniquement au second tour et en se bouchant les narines afin d'éviter Marine. 

En plus, ça rime.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ben, il s'agit tout de même d'un vrai candidat.



Naaaaaaan, c'est pas possib' 
















Mouahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Naaaaaaan, c'est pas possib'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'a pas d'quoi rire. Si un vrai candidat signifiait un vrai programme ça se saurait .


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2013)

Oui, mais c'est pas nouveau.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2013)

Puisque c'est à celui qu'aura la plus grande gueule, je ne m'embarrasse plus de vrai programme ! 

#CommeMelenchon


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2013)

C'est bien la preuve que c'est un vrai candidat : Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2013)

Comme tous les zotres


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2013)

Capbreton : il nage 18 heures jusqu'au rivage, témoignage...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Capbreton : il nage 18 heures jusqu'au rivage, témoignage...



Grosse terrine, ou très bonne condition physique...

PPF
&#22823;&#23478;&#39640;&#20852; Faire plaisir à tout le monde...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2013)

*François Hollande met fin aux fonctions de Delphine Batho à l'Écologie*

Quand on est que capitaine de pédalo, on est forcément jaloux de quelqu'un qui s'appelle Batho.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2013)

Le maroquin de ce ministère devient plus risqué que celui du premier ministre !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2013)

/mode Chevenement : 



> « Un ministre, ça ferme sa gueule ; si ça veut l'ouvrir, ça démissionne ».



Je n'ai rien contre D. Batho personnellement, j'aurais même tendance à la trouver (bien) moins pire que d'autres


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2013)

Il aurait fallu virer Montebourg oui ^^


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Il aurait fallu virer Montebourg oui ^^



Ouai en attendant c'est le seul qui s'est intéressé au cas Falciani, juste pour ça, ça vaut le coup de le garder.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> c'est le seul qui s'est intéressé au cas Falciani


Qui ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ??



Kate !


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Kate !



Qui ? Kate ? Non. Quéquette.


----------



## Madalvée (3 Juillet 2013)

Et Robert Hue, toujours pas pris ? Ça sert à quoi de baisser son froc ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ??





LUI ! Ignorant ! 

Ça serait comme ne pas connaître Snowden non de Zeus !


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2013)

Ben mon JPTK ça ne te réussit pas l'e-cigarette, à moins que ce ne soit la fréquentation de kano761 et de son absolu manque d'humour.

Parce que te voir _toi_ prendre ma remarque au premier degré au lieu de penser au running gag éculé dont auquel, ça m'interpelle au niveau du vécu, tu vois ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2013)

Montebourg, il aurait mieux valu que ce soit lui que Hollande. C'est pas que je l'apprécie, mais clairement ça aurait été un peu moins mou.
Là, comme tel, il ne peut rien faire, surtout qu'il a une facheuse tendance à être gentil avec les vainqueurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Et Robert Hue, toujours pas pris ? Ça sert à quoi de baisser son froc ?



S'il n'avait pas perdu ses cheveux, il aurait pu continuer dans le _rock à Billy_. Ca nous l'aurait épargné en politique.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Montebourg, il aurait mieux valu que ce soit lui que Hollande. C'est pas que je l'apprécie, mais clairement ça aurait été un peu moins mou.
> Là, comme tel, il ne peut rien faire, surtout qu'il a une facheuse tendance à être gentil avec les vainqueurs.



Écoutez ça, en 1/4 d'heure on comprend beaucoup de choses, surtout vers la fin...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2013)

*Uù est passé mon Baygon© ?*


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben mon JPTK ça ne te réussit pas l'e-cigarette, à moins que ce ne soit la fréquentation de kano761 et de son absolu manque d'humour.
> 
> Parce que te voir _toi_ prendre ma remarque au premier degré au lieu de penser au running gag éculé dont auquel, ça m'interpelle au niveau du vécu, tu vois ?



Mais nan je savais bien que tu n'étais pas sérieux mais j'en ai profité pour placer les liens pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas encore


----------



## legritch (3 Juillet 2013)

Mariage à Charleroi


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Uù est passé mon Baygon© ?*



Le voilà l'accord transatlantique, ils pourront nous envoyer leur viande chlorée et plein d'hormones et ils refuseront notre fromage. Ils vont détruire 1,5 tonne de fromage alors qu'il y a des gens qui crèvent de faim !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ils vont détruire 1,5 tonne de fromage alors qu'il y a des gens qui crèvent de faim !



Ben oui, mais ils ne veulent pas créer de précédent en le donnant (si j'ai bien lu, c'est Isigny, qui veut les détruire) !

Cela dit, de la mimolette de Normandie  À quand le camembert de Hollande (nan, pas François, l'autre, là bas, au nord de la Belgique ! :rateau ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2013)

La mimolette n'est certes pas un fromage de Normandie, mais la Hollande n'en détient pas pour autant l'exclusivité. C'est un fromage du Nord, en plus sa couleur orange caractéristique est française, c'est la Hollande qui nous l'a piquée !


----------



## legritch (3 Juillet 2013)

abdication


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> abdication



Benoît XVI fait des émules.


----------



## legritch (3 Juillet 2013)

Après Béatrix Les rumeurs enflaient depuis plusieurs mois, 80 ans quand même et assez fatigué.

Sa cousine Elisabeth II est la suivante sur la liste.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Mariage à Charleroi



Ils ont dit pour tous...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2013)

*Avion de Morales : Paris « regrette »*

1. On est assez servile avec les Américains pour empêcher, sur leur injonction et au risque d'un incident diplomatique, l'avion d'un chef d'État étranger de survoler la France, sous prétexte qu'il pourrait transporter Edward Snowden, l'homme qui a dénoncé le système d'espionnage mondial de la NSA.

2. Une fois l'erreur commise et dénoncée par le président Morales, on est assez stupide pour essayer de se trouver des excuses à deux balles (« malheureux contretemps »).

Ce pays est en train de couler.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Uù est passé mon Baygon© ?*



cette histoire est déjà ancienne. je suis surpris qu'elle sorte seulement maintenant dans la presse. Mais depuis le temps le fromage doit être largement périmé 

édit : Depuis début Mars... et c'est 500 Kg.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce pays est en train de couler.



Non: c'est le ré-enchantement du rêve...


----------



## Galekal (4 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Avion de Morales : Paris « regrette »*
> 
> 
> Ce pays est en train de couler.



C'est au moment où l'on pensait toucher le fond que l'on découvre, médusés, qu'il y a encore un double fond.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> C'est au moment où l'on pensait toucher le fond que l'on découvre, médusés, qu'il y a encore un double fond.



Parfois je me demande qui touche le plus le double fond ...

C'est pas parce que l'information circule vite, qu'elle est fiable, complète, compréhensible. 

Rah cette putain de compassion soudaine et totalement hypocrite sur des informations même pas complète, concernant un pays que tu connais surement autant que les procédures de survol du territoire français, m'étonnera toujours.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Parfois je me demande qui touche le plus le double fond ...
> 
> C'est pas parce que l'information circule vite, qu'elle est fiable, complète, compréhensible.
> 
> Rah cette putain de compassion soudaine et totalement hypocrite sur des informations même pas complète, concernant un pays que tu connais surement autant que les procédures de survol du territoire français, m'étonnera toujours.



Sauf qu'il n'est pas question ici ni de compassion, ni du droit de la circulation aérienne. Que la réaction de la Bolivie et des autres pays d'Amérique du Sud soit surjouée est une chose. Le fait essentiel est qu'on a abouti à un incident diplomatique parfaitement évitable sur la base d'un cafouillage lié à une rumeur.


----------



## Galekal (4 Juillet 2013)

Désormais, ils font la manche. 

On les imagine bien portant leur guitare dans le métro et chantonnant des airs de Brassens en tendant un chapeau aux passagers dans l'espoir de récolter quelques euros. 

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...ur-renflouer-les-comptes-de-l-ump_363100.html


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2013)

Et pendant ce temps là, le budget com' de Marine tombe à 0 


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, le budget com' de Marine tombe à 0 


Elle n'en a pas besoin. Au cas où, il lui suffit de balancer une énormité :sick: et elle fait la une partout pendant huit jours, dans les journaux, sur les plateaux télé, etc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2013)

Encore une tentative d'abdication &#8230; Mais celle là tournera court !


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore une tentative d'abdication  Mais celle là tournera court !



On ne peut quand même pas aussi lui demander de connaître la constitution


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore une tentative d'abdication  Mais celle là tournera court !



[mode P 77]
Il peut essayer de la faire tourner _recours_
[/mode]


----------



## Galekal (4 Juillet 2013)

Actualité... pas amusante, cette fois. :sick:

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...o-cible-le-groupe-vallourec_3442705_3244.html

Où l'on voit qu'elle s'est battue honorablement contre un panier de crabes et en a payé le prix.

Du coup, il semble que l'on ne puisse plus échapper a l'exploitation du gaz de schiste avec les conséquences funestes que l'on sait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2013)

*Corse: forte hausse des maladies thyroïdiennes après Tchernobyl*

_Alors que les autorités françaises avaient nié tout effet du passage du  nuage radioactif sur la France en 1986, cette enquête va notamment  permettre à des associations de patients de demander réparation en  justice, a indiqué la présidente de la commission Tchernobyl de  l'Assemblée de Corse, Josette Risterucci._


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Actualité... pas amusante, cette fois. :sick:
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...o-cible-le-groupe-vallourec_3442705_3244.html
> 
> Où l'on voit qu'elle s'est battue honorablement contre un panier de crabes et en a payé le prix.



Le problème, c'est que son boulot, c'est pas de se battre honorablement, mais efficacement...
Et là, c'est raté, manifestement.
S'il faut quelqu'un avec les reins solides contre les lobbies, c'est bien à ce ministère.
On a vu les catastrophes que ça donne, dans un autre domaine, avec madame Bachelot à la santé quand on manque d'assise vis à vis de ces putains de lobbies.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h23 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *François Hollande met fin aux fonctions de Delphine Batho à l'Écologie*
> 
> Quand on est que capitaine de pédalo, on est forcément jaloux de quelqu'un qui s'appelle Batho.



Oui, mais quelle chance avait-elle contre les super-tankers des lobbies pétroliers ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Corse: forte hausse des maladies thyroïdiennes après Tchernobyl*
> 
> _Alors que les autorités françaises avaient nié tout effet du passage du  nuage radioactif sur la France en 1986, cette enquête va notamment  permettre à des associations de patients de demander réparation en  justice, a indiqué la présidente de la commission Tchernobyl de  l'Assemblée de Corse, Josette Risterucci._



Ben là, je ne vois pas bien le rapport  Si les autorités françaises n'avaient pas menti à l'époque, ça n'aurait pas empêché le nuage de passer et de contaminer les gens ? C'est pas le mensonge, le problème, c'est le nuage, et lui, les autorités françaises n'en sont pas responsables !


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2013)

*Jean-François Copé découvre plusieurs millions deuros daide dans les spams de sa boîte mail*


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *Jean-François Copé découvre plusieurs millions deuros daide dans les spams de sa boîte mail*



Le même : "J'appelle les français, même ceux qui ne partagent pas nos idées politiques..."

OUARF, OUARF, OUARF... Hoooooou, ouarffffff, peux plus respirer...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *Jean-François Copé découvre plusieurs millions deuros daide dans les spams de sa boîte mail*



Put1, kilékon  J'avais pas vu le nom du site, j'ai cru que c'était sérieux !


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2013)

Ceci dit...

http://www.liberation.fr/politiques...ituation-inedite-sous-la-ve-republique_916167

Je veux bien faire don de mes gains à la loterie Bill Gates (Plusieurs fois 250 000 euros (quand meme)


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2013)

avec 11 millions d'euros, ça ferai combien de repas pour les restos du coeur ? ça soulagerais de combien le sidaction ? Combien de familles pourrai soutenir le téléthon ? ne donnons rien a ces blaireaux, aidons vraiment les gens dans le besoins


----------



## JPTK (5 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Actualité... pas amusante, cette fois. :sick:
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...o-cible-le-groupe-vallourec_3442705_3244.html
> 
> ...




Et c'est kiki quitte la présidence du medef pour redevenir une entrepreneuse comme les autres mais dans le gaz de schiste ? 
Non ce n'est pas Kate !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> S'il faut quelqu'un avec les reins solides contre les lobbies, c'est bien à ce ministère.


Le problème, c'est que pour avoir les "reins solides" en politique, il faut avoir la miche accueillante, parce que sinon tu l'as dans l'os.
Trève de connerie, le paradoxe, c'est que tu ne peux faire quelque chose en politique qu'à partir du moment où tu as bien prouvé à tout le monde que tu ne fera jamais rien. 

Un jour, peut-être on verra un vicelard faire des ménages pendant dix ans et, arrivé à un poste à responsabilité, faire ce qu'il a dit qu'il ferait (alors qu'on est bien d'accord, le deal, c'est de dire qu'on va faire quelque chose que tout le monde sait bien qu'on ne fera pas, sinon on n'arrive nulle part).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2013)

*MARIAGES ENTRE COUSINS GERMAINS: LES RISQUES EN CHIFFRES*

Christine Boutin ne pourra pas se plaindre de ne pas avoir été informée.


----------



## Madalvée (6 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *MARIAGES ENTRE COUSINS GERMAINS: LES RISQUES EN CHIFFRES*
> 
> Christine Boutin ne pourra pas se plaindre de ne pas avoir été informée.



Pas de risque, ils ne s'appellent pas Germain.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *MARIAGES ENTRE COUSINS GERMAINS: LES RISQUES EN CHIFFRES*
> 
> Christine Boutin ne pourra pas se plaindre de ne pas avoir été informée.



S'il n'y avait qu'elle...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------




madalvée a dit:


> pas de risque, ils ne s'appellent pas germain.





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que pour avoir les "reins solides" en politique, il faut avoir la miche accueillante, parce que sinon tu l'as dans l'os.
> Trève de connerie, le paradoxe, c'est que tu ne peux faire quelque chose en politique qu'à partir du moment où tu as bien prouvé à tout le monde que tu ne fera jamais rien.
> 
> Un jour, peut-être on verra un vicelard faire des ménages pendant dix ans et, arrivé à un poste à responsabilité, faire ce qu'il a dit qu'il ferait (alors qu'on est bien d'accord, le deal, c'est de dire qu'on va faire quelque chose que tout le monde sait bien qu'on ne fera pas, sinon on n'arrive nulle part).



Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien été clair ...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien été clair ...:mouais:



Ben moi, j'ai compris, en tous cas !


----------



## Galekal (6 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que pour avoir les "reins solides" en politique, il faut avoir la miche accueillante, parce que sinon tu l'as dans l'os.
> Trève de connerie, le paradoxe, c'est que tu ne peux faire quelque chose en politique qu'à partir du moment où tu as bien prouvé à tout le monde que tu ne fera jamais rien.



Je vois. Du coup, au vu du paradoxe, il devient difficile de dire si la miss qui a été démissionnée est une héroïne de la résistance qui s'est signalée sur le tard ou au contraire une collaboratrice zèlée de longue date qui a tout grillé sur un coup de tête.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Je vois. Du coup, au vu du paradoxe, il devient difficile de dire si la miss qui a été démissionnée est une héroïne de la résistance qui s'est signalée sur le tard ou au contraire une collaboratrice zèlée de longue date qui a tout grillé sur un coup de tête.



Les collaborateurs zélés ont rarement des coups de tête. Elle a peut-être fait une erreur d'aiguillage ou de timing.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, j'ai compris, en tous cas !


Merci, tu me rassures...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2013)

*La directrice-adjointe de cabinet de Jean-marc Ayrault serait à l'origine de l'interdiction de survol de l'avion de Morales*

_C'est *Camille Putois*, directrice-adjointe de cabinet de Jean-Marc Ayrault qui a pris la décision, affirment des sources concordantes dont une à l'Elysée._

Cette affaire commence à sentir mauvais.

Je sais, c'est facile. Mais c'est les vacances, j'ai des excuses&#8230;


----------



## Galekal (7 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *La directrice-adjointe de cabinet de Jean-marc Ayrault serait à l'origine de l'interdiction de survol de l'avion de Morales*
> 
> _C'est *Camille Putois*, directrice-adjointe de cabinet de Jean-Marc Ayrault qui a pris la décision, affirment des sources concordantes dont une à l'Elysée._
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas de mal : cela permet de se marrer un peu. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, cela doit être la poisse de porter un nom pareil, toutes superstitions réservées. C'est, comme qui dirait, destinal. 

Pour la peine, elle aura droit a une retraite de _fusible_


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2013)

Pour une directrice de cabinet, c'est normal de sentir mauvais. Sinon, pourquoi ne pas non plus rejeter la faute sur le cuisinier de Matignon ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2013)

A vomir 

http://www.ledauphine.com/france-monde/2013/07/07/estrosi-et-les-gens-du-voyage


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2013)

Humour british ?


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2013)

Du football, du vrai, avec de la testosterone dedans:

http://www.chronofoot.com/insolite/...urer-et-decapiter-par-le-public_art39472.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Du football, du vrai, avec de la testosterone dedans:
> 
> http://www.chronofoot.com/insolite/...urer-et-decapiter-par-le-public_art39472.html



 Mais où va-t'on ??


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Du football, du vrai, avec de la testosterone dedans:
> 
> http://www.chronofoot.com/insolite/...urer-et-decapiter-par-le-public_art39472.html



Là, ça dépasse tout. On avait déjà pu voir des cas de barbares qui étaient bien graves avec leur ba-balle mais jamais a ce point.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2013)

Quand je dis que le foutebôle, c'est mal !&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais où va-t'on ??



Vers le recrutement difficile d' un nouvel arbitre.

un "classique":


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Du football, du vrai, avec de la testosterone dedans:
> 
> http://www.chronofoot.com/insolite/...urer-et-decapiter-par-le-public_art39472.html


La tête au bout d'une pique... vieille tradition française.


Attention aux prénoms donnés aux enfants.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Vers le recrutement difficile d' un nouvel arbitre.
> 
> un "classique":
> 
> http://img.movieberry.com/static/photos/103694/poster.jpg



J'aurais plutôt dit retour vers l'âge de pierre, vu que là on est au Moyen-Âge, époque bénie des écartèlements et décapitations.

En même temps, ce n'est pas mal de ressusciter les vieilles traditions.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Du football, du vrai, avec de la testosterone dedans:
> 
> http://www.chronofoot.com/insolite/...urer-et-decapiter-par-le-public_art39472.html



Les brésilien, c'est pas des pédés !!!


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2013)

Homosexualité : Tariq Ramadan pose une bombe à Dakar

Il a des couilles le garçon ! 
Quand je pense qu'on ose le mettre dans le même sac qu'un guignol et extrémiste comme Soral... 



> Tariq Ramadan a saisi l&#8217;opportunité d&#8217;un panel organisé vendredi à Dakar, en prélude au Colloque international musulman dans l&#8217;espace francophone, prévu du au 23 au 26 août prochain, dans la capitale sénégalaise, pour dire à qui veut l&#8217;entendre que « ce n&#8217;est pas parce qu&#8217;on est homosexuel qu&#8217;on n&#8217;est pas musulman ».


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Du football, du vrai, avec de la testosterone dedans:
> 
> http://www.chronofoot.com/insolite/...urer-et-decapiter-par-le-public_art39472.html



Un peu gros, non ? 

Moi je trouve&#8230;

Alors j'ai cherché et&#8230; juste pour info.
- Moins de 10 sites relaient cette info,
- Aucun site d'info majeur,
- Aucune trace sur l'afp.

Pour un évènement qui se serait passé il y a près de 10 jours, ça fait maigre. Je dirais même douteux.

Après vous en pensez ce que vous voulez&#8230; c'est les vacances, après tout, il fait beau, il faut bien avoir de quoi causer autour du barbecue.
Bien arrosé, ça fait un sujet pas pire qu'un autre.




Ceci dit, vous aurez peut-être plus de chance dans vos recherches de sources fiables.
Moi j'ai un sirop à préparer pour les fraises.


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

Il est évident que l'on est en présence d'un site d'humour... 

Ceci dit, pour le coup, c'était vraiment une _sale blague_


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il est évident que l'on est en présence d'un site d'humour...
> 
> Ceci dit, pour le coup, c'était vraiment une _sale blague_



J'ai regardé les autres articles, ils sont sérieux.


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai regardé les autres articles, ils sont sérieux.



Bah en fait, en cherchant mieux j'ai trouvé sur rtl, sur slate aussi mais jamais de sources citées.

Je cherche encore un peu (mon sirop tiédit).


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2013)

Apparament, le premier site a avoir évoqué cette histoire, c'est celui ci

http://globoesporte.globo.com/ma/no...tejado-em-partida-no-interior-maranhense.html

'source: 

http://www.slate.fr/monde/74953/bresil-arbitre-football-poignarde-decapite

"


Vrai, faux... récement j' ai vu a la TV une video d' un match en région parisienne, ou çà s' échauffait dur coté "esprit".


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai regardé les autres articles, ils sont sérieux.



Avec des titres comme "le pénalty raté le plus idiot de l'histoire", et "les joueurs du PSG piégés par un humoriste italien" , on peut penser au bon vieux fake des familles, a moins, bien entendu, que des sources plus _sérieuses_ confirment l'événement.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Homosexualité : Tariq Ramadan pose une bombe à Dakar
> 
> Il a des couilles le garçon !
> Quand je pense qu'on ose le mettre dans le même sac qu'un guignol et extrémiste comme Soral...


Oui, ben pour moi c'est bonnet-blanc et blanc-bonnet, je ne sais même pas si je ne le trouve pas pire.
Soral, c'est un type qui essaie de balancer des thèses provoc et est effectivement dans la nébuleuse faf. Ramadan, c'est un type qui fait partie de la frange dure des fondamentalistes et qui passe son temps à noyer le poisson et dire des gentillesses pour se faire passer pour un progressiste. Il est plus à comparer à Mme Le Pen dans ses bon jours (pour la façade, hein ? Parce que sinon, il n'y a pas de bons jours), d'ailleurs : je vais te faire oublier à quel bord j'appartiens en jouant les gentille démocrate ! 

Pour ces gens là, c'est évident que les homosexuels ont le droit d'être musulmans. D'ailleurs tout le monde a le droit d'être musulman. D'ailleurs tout le monde doit être musulman. D'ailleurs tout le monde a intérêt à être musulman.

Si t'es arabe et homosexuel, par exemple, manquerait plus qu'en plus de ça tu ose ne pas être musulman. Tu ne vas pas faire deux affronts de suite à tes origines.

J'ai toujours détesté les gens qui estiment qu'ils ont le droit de s'accaparer telle ou telle personne parce qu'elle leur appartiendrait de droit.


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2013)

C'est du grand n'importe quoi ce que tu dis mais bon t'as le droit de le penser :rateau:


----------



## inkclub (9 Juillet 2013)

l'écureuil s'est fait piquer ses noisettes


Livret A&#8201;: comment les banques et la CDC vont se partager les dépôts

La Caisse des Dépôts et Consignations va reverser aux banques 15 milliards deuros du Livret A et 10 milliards du LEP.


le livret A c'était pour le logement social à sa création, maintenant c'est pour sauver les banques


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2013)

Tu ne vas pas me dire que tu trouves ce type fréquentable (Val faisait des gorges chaudes de l'époque où une certaine gauche invitait Ramadan dans leur meeting au nom de la solidarité entre opprimés ?). À l'époque j'étais pour Val, après il y a eu l'affaire Siné et, déjà que je trouvais qu'il commençait à psychoter, mais là ça m'a fait gerber, surtout dans le contexte.


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2013)

Mais arrêtez de ressortir les pantins du placard ! Y'a déjà assez à faire avec ceux qu'on a !


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2013)

J' espere que le choix n' est pas entre tarik ramadan et alain soral, je vais me jeter d' une fenetre au 20 eme étage.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2013)

Je prends une place pour le vol, dans ce cas...


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> J' espere que le choix n' est pas entre tarik ramadan et alain soral, je vais me jeter d' une fenetre au 20 eme étage.



Lorsque l'on n'aime pas les plats proposés au menu, il ne reste plus qu'a demander la carte.


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2013)

Je crois que vous n'avez jamais écouté vraiment parler ce type, la preuve, à vous entendre il ne s'exprime que sur l'islam, sujet dont j'ai un peu rien à carrer. Enfin bref, j'ai l'habitude ce cette posture, c'est la plus répandue.


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

Dernières nouvelles de l'usine a gaz

Les gazés, comptez vous.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Dernières nouvelles de l'usine a gaz
> 
> Les gazés, comptez vous.



Lui, il n'a pas regardé Arte hier soir


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lui, il n'a pas regardé Arte hier soir



_Gasland_ est effectivement un documentaire indispensable pour qui veut voir ce dont il est question. En principe, il reste accessible en J+7 sur le site de Arte.


----------



## ergu (10 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Il a des couilles le garçon !



Tariq Ramadan, ce n'est pas ce brave garçon très proche des Frères Musulmans qui refusait de réprouver publiquement et sans réserve la lapidation des femmes ?

Avec des phrases genre "non c'est pas bien, d'accord, mais faut les comprendre aussi" ?

Ouais.
Couillu...


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je crois que vous n'avez jamais écouté vraiment parler ce type, la preuve, *à vous entendre il ne s'exprime que sur l'islam*, sujet dont j'ai un peu rien à carrer. Enfin bref, j'ai l'habitude ce cette posture, c'est la plus répandue.


C'est quand même toi qui a remonté sa sortie sur 'on peut être homo et *musulman*' 

Ce qui a d'ailleurs provoqué la suite 

Blague à part, je n'ai effectivement entendu parler ce type qu'au sujet de ses positions sur l'Islam, et j'en ai à carrer car je suis entièrement d'accord avec le docteur sur ce point : T R est intelligent, intégriste, donc dangereux.


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Tariq Ramadan, ce n'est pas ce brave garçon très proche des Frères Musulmans qui refusait de réprouver publiquement et sans réserve la lapidation des femmes ?
> 
> Avec des phrases genre "non c'est pas bien, d'accord, mais faut les comprendre aussi" ?
> 
> ...



En effet. Il lui faudrait bien plus qu'un fond de _misogynie moyenâgeuse_ pour se griller comme un blaireau.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Juillet 2013)

http://www.elle.fr/Societe/News/Pou...es-vont-a-la-fac-pour-trouver-un-mari-2476096


- No comment -


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Dernières nouvelles de l'usine a gaz
> 
> Les gazés, comptez vous.


L'exploitation de gaz de schiste écologique, en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ! Et dénuée de tout désir d'enrichissement personnel via les comptes off-shore


Toum'aï a dit:


> Lui, il n'a pas regardé Arte hier soir


Rien ne dit que ce film documentaire était la vérité, hein !
C'est très facile de passer des tuyaux de gaz dans le sol ou la plomberie pour faire du sensationnel !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Rien ne dit que ce film documentaire était la vérité, hein !
> C'est très facile de passer des tuyaux de gaz dans le sol ou la plomberie pour faire du sensationnel !



Je ne réponds pas aux provocation, sinon par un coup de boule pleine face


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

Encore un sanguin&#8230;


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> L'exploitation de gaz de schiste écologique, en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ! Et dénuée de tout désir d'enrichissement personnel via les comptes off-shore
> 
> Rien ne dit que ce film documentaire était la vérité, hein !
> C'est très facile de passer des tuyaux de gaz dans le sol ou la plomberie pour faire du sensationnel !



Tout comme la foule que l'on peut voir a la sortie du métro. Rien ne prouve qu'il ne s'agirait pas en réalité de pantins montés sur des ressorts. 

Ben oui, dans ce cas.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Tout comme la foule que l'on peut voir a la sortie du métro. Rien ne prouve qu'il ne s'agirait pas en réalité de pantins montés sur des ressorts.
> 
> Ben oui, dans ce cas.


Attend, t'es en train de dire que Matrix est un film documentaire ?!


----------



## ergu (10 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Attend, t'es en train de dire que Matrix est un film documentaire ?!


Si on part de l'hypothèse des réalités parallèles infinies, alors absolument TOUT peut être considéré comme un documentaire - il suffit juste de trouver quelle réalité cela concerne.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Si on part de l'hypothèse des réalités parallèles infinies, alors absolument TOUT peut être considéré comme un documentaire - il suffit juste de trouver quelle réalité cela concerne.



Si t'essayes de me faire comprendre qu'en réalité j'ai dis une grosse connerie bah t'as gagné ! J'en suis pas fier, mais y'avait pas besoin d'aller chercher un exemple dans le métro pour démolir ma réponse. Le film regorge d'éléments qui montrent la dangerosité du procédé et pouvait balayer mon commentaire ironique. Ma propension au post inutile aura eut raison de mon sentiment.

J'avais vu ce docu à sa sortie en salle et j'en ai revu un bout hier avec plaisir hier. Et comme la première fois, je me suis bien marré. Quant un truc me débecte au plus au point et que face à ça je suis impuissant bah je souris. Ce que mes contemporains sont prêts à mettre en place pour quelques billets est pour moi une source intarissable de franche rigolade !


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Tariq Ramadan, ce n'est pas ce brave garçon très proche des Frères Musulmans qui refusait de réprouver publiquement et sans réserve la lapidation des femmes ?
> 
> Avec des phrases genre "non c'est pas bien, d'accord, mais faut les comprendre aussi" ?
> 
> ...



Alors là c'est typique de la désinformation la plus totale, il a dit et redit partout qu'il était contre, mais on continue de lui dire ça... je l'ai vu 3 fois en interview dire qu'il était évidemment contre, qu'il demandait à ce qu'on fasse un moratoire dans les pays où on l'appliquait, ce qu'avait singé Sarko en disant "oui oui c'est ça on discute et en attendant on lapide les femmes", alors qu'un moratoire consiste à arrêter quelque chose pour en discuter.



Romuald a dit:


> Blague à part, je n'ai effectivement entendu parler ce type qu'au sujet de ses positions sur l'Islam, et j'en ai à carrer car je suis entièrement d'accord avec le docteur sur ce point : T R est intelligent, intégriste, donc dangereux.



Oui donc vous nous connaissez que ce que les grands médias ont voulu vous en montrer et vous vous permettez de juger le bonhomme 

C'est déjà l'inverse d'un intégriste puisqu'il est pour un islam moderne et ouvert et il n'est pas non plus très proche des frères musulmans puisque c'était son *grand-père* qui l'était. On lui reproche d'ailleurs toujours ça aussi, bref on avance pas.
Il est contre la burqua/niquab également hein...

Il suffit de survoler la page wikipédia qui le concerne pour voir qu'il est aux antipodes de ce que vous décrivez.

Juste un extrait :



> *Ses idées*
> 
> Tariq Ramadan se fait connaître en France en 1994, après la publication d'un ouvrage intitulé Les musulmans dans la laïcité. Il plaide pour que les musulmans vivant en Occident ne se considèrent plus comme des étrangers, ou comme des résidents temporaires mais comme des citoyens à part entière. Selon lui, ce changement de mentalité doit éviter toute aliénation : il réclame le droit d'« être musulman européen » (titre d'un autre de ses livres), demandant aux parents immigrés de ne pas confondre culture et religion. Dans son livre « Peut-on vivre avec l'islam » il dit que le musulman ne se définit pas par ses croyances mais par ses pratiques, et que la pratique régulière, et en toute légalité, des rites islamiques en Europe, est à l'origine de tensions sociales parce qu'elle est ressentie comme un refus d'intégration plutôt que le contraire - contraire qui est l'auto-détermination en tant que musulman européen. Il considère que les musulmans devraient être des citoyens actifs, et agir contre l'injustice dans le cadre des différentes associations (syndicats, parents d'élève etc). Il ressent une sympathie avec certaines des analyses de Karl Marx (« Je n'arrête pas de dire qu'on a trop vite fait d'enterrer Marx »11).
> Ramadan déclare ne voir aucun conflit entre « être musulman » et « être un citoyen à part entière » dans les pays occidentaux. Il préconise aussi que les intellectuels musulmans occidentaux soient versés dans les manières occidentales, et non uniquement dans des études religieuses provenant de pays musulmans
> ...


.









---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------

Le pauvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Affaire Tapie : quels sont les biens de l'homme d'affaires saisis par la justice ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2013)

REVUE DE PRESSE  La mafia japonaise lance son magazine

Trop kawaii !!!


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui donc vous nous connaissez que ce que les grands médias ont voulu vous en montrer et vous vous permettez de juger le bonhomme


Non, simplement d'avoir une opinion sur lui. Et je ne pense pas que ce qu'il raconte à la télé lors d'un talk show soit 'ce que les médias nous en montrent', c'est quand même lui qui parle, nan ?. 



JPTK a dit:


> Il suffit de survoler la page wikipédia qui le concerne pour voir qu'il est aux antipodes de ce que vous décrivez.


C'est sur wikipedia détient la vérité vraie, alors que que les méchants médias...  aussi pour le coup ! 

Note : qu'entends-tu par "donc vous *nous* connaissez que ce que...."


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui donc vous nous connaissez que ce que les grands médias ont voulu vous en montrer et vous vous permettez de juger le bonhomme
> 
> C'est déjà l'inverse d'un intégriste puisqu'il est pour un islam moderne et ouvert et il n'est pas non plus très proche des frères musulmans puisque c'était son *grand-père* qui l'était. On lui reproche d'ailleurs toujours ça aussi, bref on avance pas.
> Il est contre la burqua/niquab également hein...
> ...



oh non, pas toi ?!? pas wikipedia ?!?

pour ce genre de sujet, très largement controversé, c'est le DERNIER endroit où aller...Quant à parler des antipodes, faut pas exagérer non plus.


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, simplement d'avoir une opinion sur lui. Et je ne pense pas que ce qu'il raconte à la télé lors d'un talk show soit 'ce que les médias nous en montrent', c'est quand même lui qui parle, nan ?.
> 
> Note : qu'entends-tu par "donc vous nous connaissez que ce que...."



Et tu l'as déjà vu et entendu là où on lui laissait suffisamment la parole sans l'accuser directement d'être un intégriste pro lapidation proche des frères musulmans ?
Les fois où je l'ai vu dans des émissions grand public, le seul moment où il avait la parole c'était pour répondre à ces accusations encore et toujours.

Il fallait lire "vous ne". (je suis très fatigué...)




Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur wikipedia détient la vérité vraie, alors que que les méchants médias...  aussi pour le coup !



Bah wiki c'est open source, chacun est libre de rectifier si il y a des erreurs ou de la propagande, c'est pas lui ou ses proches qui détiennent les clés de la page.
Je ne trouve pas comme Yvos que ça soit le dernier endroit où aller, bien au contraire, on peut toujours y lire le pour et le contre quand c'est controversé. Là en l'occurrence il n'y a rien. 
Suffit d'aller voir la page de Soral pour se faire une idée, y a tout sur lui.

Les chaines de télé, y a toujours un parti pris, un angle sous lequel on regarde, à moins d'être sur arte où là le débat n'est pas biaisé. 




yvos a dit:


> oh non, pas toi ?!? pas wikipedia ?!?



Aux antipodes de l'intégrisme, si si je pense qu'on peut le dire.


----------



## inkclub (10 Juillet 2013)

+25% en 1 an, merci françois


330 milliards deuros. La fortune totale des 500 Français les plus riches a progressé de presque 25&#8201;% en un an. De quoi donner le tournis. Et fournir quelques arguments à une France qui a toujours détesté ses riches, surtout en période de crise. Jamais depuis 1996, année où Challenges a lancé son classement des "500", leur fortune globale navait atteint de tels sommets.


----------



## Galekal (11 Juillet 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> +25% en 1 an, merci françois
> 
> 
> 330 milliards deuros. La fortune totale des 500 Français les plus riches a progressé de presque 25&#8201;% en un an. De quoi donner le tournis. Et fournir quelques arguments à une France qui a toujours détesté ses riches, surtout en période de crise. Jamais depuis 1996, année où Challenges a lancé son classement des "500", leur fortune globale navait atteint de tels sommets.



Egalement un article dans Le Monde a ce propos :
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...ont-enrichis-de-25-en-un-an_3445809_3234.html

Lorsque je vois cela, je pense avec nostalgie a une époque où le mot "socialiste" désignait un attachement a la correction des inégalités sociales et par conséquent a une plus juste répartitions des richesses. Une époque qui n'a pas duré longtemps, d'ailleurs, puisqu'il fut rapidement question d'emboiter le pas a la Thatcher qui venait d'initier une grande marche forcée ultralibérale... et ce fut chez nous le tournant de la rigueur, selon la fidélité aux dogmes monétaristes. 

Casse sociale, environnementale, et j'en passe.

Il est désormais de plus en plus clair que François continue une politique _libérale_ dans tous les domaines et que seul Mélenchon est resté a gauche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2013)

*Sabrina, Juliette, Diane, Mehdi, Paul et Kevin passent leur Bac.* 

Devinez lesquels auront une mention


----------



## JPTK (11 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Sabrina, Juliette, Diane, Mehdi, Paul et Kevin passent leur Bac.*
> 
> Devinez lesquels auront une mention&#8230;



Déjà bu via loustic 2 pages avant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Déjà bu via loustic 2 pages avant



Désolé, j'avais manqué ça.


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Juillet 2013)

http://www.leparisien.fr/dsk-la-chu...culier-avec-les-femmes-11-07-2013-2973835.php


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Sabrina, Juliette, Diane, Mehdi, Paul et Kevin passent leur Bac.*
> 
> Devinez lesquels auront une mention


Naturellement, du côté de Colmar, vous entendrez dire que le meilleur prénom est Kevin... d'Alsace.


----------



## inkclub (11 Juillet 2013)

+10% pour edf c'est ok

+0,1% les actions et les obligations et à +0,01% les produits dérivés, c'est trop


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je crois que vous n'avez jamais écouté vraiment parler ce type, la preuve, à vous entendre il ne s'exprime que sur l'islam, sujet dont j'ai un peu rien à carrer. Enfin bref, j'ai l'habitude ce cette posture, c'est la plus répandue.


Je l'ai entendu parler, et c'est sans appel : c'est un sournois. J'en ai vu quelques autres, des comme lui, je connais le genre.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> je connais le genre.



Genre "on me la fait pas à moi "


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2013)

C'est un bigot, ardent défenseur de a bigotterie.
un ciommunautariste, a sens unique (preche pour sa "paroisse")
et un type imbu de lui meme, a qui je vois mal pourquoi on lui,accorde aurant d' importance. 

Tout comme je vois mal pourquoi on accorderais de l' importance a alain soral (J' ai,du lire 5 posts sur tout le fil "alain soral", et en plus, c' était de la bagarre entre deux posteurs, donc hors sujet)


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2013)

Se faire greffer des écouteurs dans les oreilles. 

www.nouvo.ch/2013/07/Rich-lee-écouteurs-aimants-implants-oreilles-grinder


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2013)

Dans un but précis (pas celui d'écouter de la musique):



> cette volonté de transcender le corps humain est souvent motivée par des problèmes physiques. En loccurrence, Rich Lee est atteint dune maladie dégénérative des yeux et risque de perdre progressivement la vue. Son but est donc déquiper son ampli intégré dun récepteur à ultrasons qui lui permettrait de voir mentalement lespace alentour, comme les chauves-souris, selon lui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2013)

Ramadan ne s'exprime pas que sur l'Islam, mais c'est avant tout un islamologue et un salafiste (ce qu'il revendique lui-même), au sens où, même s'il préconise une lecture non littérale du Coran, il ne considère pas que les fondements de l'Islam puissent être soumis à la raison critique. Son non-littéralisme est donc de peu de portée effective, ce qui justifie que beaucoup n'y voient qu'une forme de taqîya. Tout ce qu'il peut dire sur d'autres sujets en découle. Or, il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir un a priori hostile à Ramadan pour noter qu'il y a beaucoup plus profond et beaucoup moins ambigu que lui sur la question des rapports entre Islam et modernité, Islam et raison critique. Pour ne citer que des francophones, Malek Chebel et feu Mohamed Arkoun. Un court texte d'Abdelmajid Charfi pose le problème de manière remarquable : http://www.lemonde.fr/savoirs-et-co...ernite-par-abdelmajid-charfi_965794_3328.html

J'ai bien ri en lisant sous la plume de T. Ramadan : « L'Islam n'a pas de problème avec les femmes »&#8230; C'est Ramadan qui fait du DSK ou DSK qui fait du Ramadan ?


----------



## Galekal (12 Juillet 2013)

Dans la série _*Socialisme, quand tu nous tiens*_, voici la fin probable du projet de Taxe sur les Transactions Financières que *François* avait pourtant activement soutenu lors de sa campagne :
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...es-transactions-financieres_3446643_3234.html


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2013)

attends je vais mettre mes couilles dans le plat pour voir le gout


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> « L'Islam n'a pas de problème avec les femmes »


C'est pour rappeler à ceux qui maltraitent ou ne respectent pas les femmes que ce n'est certainement pas l'Islam qui leur autorise ou dicte ces comportements, c'est eux qui font comme ça les arrange, l'Islam ne doit pas être un prétexte. Moi je trouve ça bien de dire ça car ça met ces personnes face à leurs responsabilités.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pour rappeler à ceux qui maltraitent ou ne respectent pas les femmes que ce n'est certainement pas l'Islam qui leur autorise ou dicte ces comportements, c'est eux qui font comme ça les arrange, l'Islam ne doit pas être un prétexte. Moi je trouve ça bien de dire ça car ça met ces personnes face à leurs responsabilités.



Oui mais Y'en a qui font rien pour améliorer l'image de leur religion


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2013)

Y'en a qui cherchent aussi !!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1504/Ins...sa-burqa-prise-dans-la-roue-de-son-kart.dhtml


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pour rappeler à ceux qui maltraitent ou ne respectent pas les femmes que ce n'est certainement pas l'Islam qui leur autorise ou dicte ces comportements, c'est eux qui font comme ça les arrange, l'Islam ne doit pas être un prétexte. Moi je trouve ça bien de dire ça car ça met ces personnes face à leurs responsabilités.



Tu veux que je te dises, tarik ramadan, il a un site.

http://www.tariqramadan.com/spip.php

En haut de page il met une citation du coran, qui probablement reflète sa pensée, et qui mine de rien est une authentique insulte:

"il y a dans la creation des cieux et de la terre et dans la succession du jour et de la nuit des signes pour ceux qui sont doués d' intelligence"

C' est plutot méprisant pour les non croyants ; et assez clairement insultant.
Et c' est une façon facile de se proclamer "supérieur", lui, croyant est "doué d' intelligence", les athées, les non croyants, voire plus largement, les non-musulmans sont non "doués d' intelligence".

C' est pas trop grotesque comme vue.

Moa kai mécréant ja sui pas douai d inteligensse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Moa kai mécréant ja sui pas douai d inteligensse.



C'est pas à Douai, les bêtises, c'est à Cambrai


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Tu veux que je te dises, tarik ramadan, il a un site.
> 
> http://www.tariqramadan.com/spip.php
> 
> ...



Mouai bof... là c'est le problème de tous les croyants hein, du coup on est très loin de l'intégrisme qu'on lui reproche au départ, on va pas lui reprocher d'avoir la foi non plus, en tant qu'athée pur et dur, je respecte la croyance tant qu'on m'emmerde pas avec.
Le discours d'apple n'est pas moins méprisant par exemple, ou encore celui de free, si t'as pas free t'es un crétin...


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le discours d'apple n'est pas moins méprisant par exemple, ou encore celui de free, si t'as pas free t'es un crétin...



Ha oui, c' est du niveau des publicité Free, c' est a dire passablement nul, pas de quoi s' extasier ou se taper le cul par terre.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Ha oui, c' est du niveau des publicité Free, c' est a dire passablement nul, pas de quoi s' extasier ou se taper le cul par terre.



Oui enfin c'était pour faire une comparaison débile parce que ta remarque était du même niveau.
Bref, on peut passer à autre chose je pense.


----------



## ergu (12 Juillet 2013)

Ouais,
le mec qu'a un PC, qu'est pas chez Free et qui croit pas en Dieu, comment c'est trop un bolos, sérieux !


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2013)

Quelle remarque était du meme niveau?


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Quelle remarque était du meme niveau?



De prendre cette phrase sur son site et de dire que c'est une insulte :

"il y a dans la creation des cieux et de la terre et dans la succession du jour et de la nuit des signes pour ceux qui sont doués d' intelligence"

On peut déjà l'interpréter de plusieurs manières et on pourrait trouver un truc du même genre sur un site bouddhiste ou autre. De plus la reprendre pour parler du personnage alors qu'on l'accuse d'être intégriste, pro lapidation et j'en passe, c'est vraiment chercher sous ses pieds pour lui reprocher quelque chose. Il est croyant, j'ai pas dit que c'était une qualité, donc forcément un athée retrouvera à dire à ses propos, de là se sentir insulter, ça prête un peu à rire.


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2013)

Je regrette, mais ce texte a une signification, et elle est plutot claire, et elle est de l'ordre du dénigrement, tout simplement. 

Et tu l'as meme reconnu en le comparant a la pub free.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

Mais oui si tu veux, je l'ai évidemment reconnu... la religion est dénigrante vis à vis des athées de toute façon, pas besoin d'aller sur le site de Ramadan 
Si au final c'est tout ce qu'on a à lui reprocher, on aura bien avancé, ça me va


----------



## Galekal (12 Juillet 2013)

"il y a dans la creation des cieux et de la terre et dans la succession du jour et de la nuit des signes pour ceux qui sont doués d' intelligence"

Voici qui me fait un peu penser a cela :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signes_(film)


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Si au final c'est tout ce qu'on a à lui reprocher, on aura bien avancé, ça me va



C' est un bigot complet, en ce sens, un fondamentaliste,  comme d' autres bigots, christine boutinc' est une bigotte, si ton truc, c' est les bigots, boude pas ton plaisir, mais si d' un autre coté, moi, ce n' est pas mon truc, voire meme, j' apprécie pas beaucoup, j'estime pouvoir en faire la remarque, que çà te plaise ou que çà ne te plaise pas (c' est pas mon problème).
Et si çà te va, et qu' on a pas trop égratigné ta vedette, tant mieux pour toi.


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2013)

un botage de cul de mansanto ça fait toujours plaisir  http://www.lemonde.fr/asie-pacifiqu...u-vietnam-monsanto-condamne_3446967_3216.html

petit rappel :

[YOUTUBE]zv-UvuNRh_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (12 Juillet 2013)

Un bottage de cul tout de même très relatif sachant que Monsanto ne paiera probablement pas (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est l'article)


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> C' est un bigot complet, en ce sens, un fondamentaliste,  comme d' autres bigots, christine boutinc' est une bigotte, si ton truc, c' est les bigots, boude pas ton plaisir, mais si d' un autre coté, moi, ce n' est pas mon truc, voire meme, j' apprécie pas beaucoup, j'estime pouvoir en faire la remarque, que çà te plaise ou que çà ne te plaise pas (c' est pas mon problème).
> Et si çà te va, et qu' on a pas trop égratigné ta vedette, tant mieux pour toi.



Nan, ce qui me plait, ce sont ses réflexions intellectuelles et philosophiques, je l'ai entendu s'exprimer principalement sur des problèmes de société, des problématiques complexes sur l'intégration, et j'ai trouvé ses réflexions extrêmement pertinentes, très intelligentes et surtout j'ai trouvé qu'il savait démonter tous les clichés qu'on lui opposait avec un calme et une sérénité qui renvoyaient tous les haineux de tous bords dans les cordes. Je l'apprécie donc bcp en tant qu'intellectuel et philosophe, les prêcheurs de religions j'en ai rien à foutre, qu'il soit un bigot comme tu dis aussi, tout comme tes petites formules méprisantes, rebelles et sarcastiques.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Juillet 2013)

Dieudonné aussi était très bien vu à une période dans les milieux d'extrême gauche, on a vu ce que ça a donné.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Dieudonné aussi était très bien vu à une période dans les milieux d'extrême gauche, on a vu ce que ça a donné.



Faut arrêter de tout mélanger, Dieudo n'est pas un intellectuel, ni un universitaire et j'en passe.... c'est un comique qui est partie en couilles et qui est malgré tout toujours bien vue dans différents milieux dont l'extrême gauche. Ramadan n'est pas très bien vu un peu partout et surtout il n'est la coqueluche d'absolument personne, il n'est pas une mode et il est dans une constance totale depuis des années. Il est juste très respecté par les intellectuels et universitaires à partir du moment où ils ne sont pas islamophobes. Lui n'est pas un adepte des coups d'éclats débiles, il n'est pas connu pour flirter avec des extrèmistes, il n'invite par des islamistes dans ses conférences, bref ça n'a vraiment mais vraiment rien à voir.

Je vous rappelle quand même que si j'ai parlé de lui, c'était uniquement pour le coup de pied qu'il mettait dans la fourmilière par rapport à l'homosexualité et l'islam, c'était tout de même un truc risqué, y a des barbus qui mettent des têtes à prix pour moins que ça, c'est vous ensuite qui êtes parti sur cette polémique à la con. Moi je trouvais ça bien qu'il ait fait ça, surtout qu'il l'a fait sur place et pas vraiment pas n'importe où. Tout ce qui va dans le sens du progressisme concernant l'islam et qui fait chier les barbus islamistes est à saluer selon moi et ramener ce geste à la réputation grossière et déformée d'une personne est tout simplement bien dommage, surtout quand c'est pour dire des âneries parce qu'on ne sait rien sur lui.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2013)

Mon JPTK,
Ce n'est pas parce que certains, dont moi, ne sont pas de ton avis concernant Ramadan que ce que nous en disons sont des âneries. Ou alors il faudrait considérer que chaque fois que quelqu'un dit ou écrit quelque chose qui n'est pas ton avis, ce quelque chose est une ânerie. D'où j'en conclue que tu penses détenir la vérité, et les avis contraires sont, je te cite, 'méprisants et sarcastiques'.
Personnellement ça me rappelle trop un autre débat et un autre posteur dans un autre fil, si tu vois ce que je veux dire, donc permets moi de garder mes opinions sans autre forme de procès.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon JPTK,
> Ce n'est pas parce que certains, dont moi, ne sont pas de ton avis concernant Ramadan que ce que nous en disons sont des âneries.



Arrête Romuald, pas avec moi, dire qu'il est un intégriste et qu'il n'avait jamais dit qu'il était contre la lapidation, c'était dire des conneries, point barre. Après effectivement vous avez l'avis que vous voulez, ça c'est pas un soucis, mais il faut que cet avis ne soit tout simplement pas fondé sur des rumeurs et des faits complètement erronés.

Dans tous les cas, j'insiste sur le fait que c'est dommage que ça passe à l'as l'actualité que j'ai mis en avant et qui était le seul truc qui m'intéressait au départ.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

De plus j'ai quand même suffisamment de bouteille ici et dans l'exercice de débattre sur les forums pour ne pas être comparé à kano qui débute


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2013)

Au cas où ça vous intéresserait (histoire de parler d'autre chose que de Tarik Ramadan), un train a déraillé cet après-midi à Brétigny sur Orge et il y aurait au moins 6 morts.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

En effet...
Plusieurs morts dans le déraillement dun train Paris-Limoges

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------

Et sinon :

Algues vertes : le crime était presque parfait


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2013)

Vu que c'est l'heure de briser le jeûn et de passer à table, un petite news pour l'apéro, Prisonnier d'un sextoy


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> .../... *dire* qu'il est un intégriste et *qu'il n'avait jamais dit qu'il était contre la lapidation, c'était dire des conneries*, point barre.


La colère est mauvaise conseillère, tu devrais faire attention à ce que tu écris...
Ou alors il faut parler de lapsus révélateur ? 
(nan, je plaisante)


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

Désolé d'avoir subit une gastroscopie aujourd'hui avec anesthésie générale ce matin


----------



## Fìx (12 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Au cas où ça vous intéresserait (histoire de parler d'autre chose que de Tarik Ramadan), un train a déraillé cet après-midi à Brétigny sur Orge et il y aurait au moins 6 morts.





JPTK a dit:


> En effet...
> Plusieurs morts dans le déraillement d&#8217;un train Paris-Limoges



&#8212;> Brétigny : les secours callaissés


_"Ils semblent porter secours aux victimes"_. *Nathalie Michel*, du syndicat de police Alliance, raconte la scène au micro d'Europe 1 : _"A 17 heures 30, alors que nos collègues interviennent, ils voient un groupe de jeunes qui approchent et qui semblent porter secours aux victimes. Très rapidement, ils se rendent compte que ces individus sont présents pour dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres"_, s'insurge la syndicaliste.



J'ai vomi.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> &#8212;> Brétigny : les secours callaissés
> 
> 
> _"Ils semblent porter secours aux victimes"_. *Nathalie Michel*, du syndicat de police Alliance, raconte la scène au micro d'Europe 1 : _"A 17 heures 30, alors que nos collègues interviennent, ils voient un groupe de jeunes qui approchent et qui semblent porter secours aux victimes. Très rapidement, ils se rendent compte que ces individus sont présents pour dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres"_, s'insurge la syndicaliste.
> ...



On se croirait à la fermeture des magasins virgin.... monde de merde.

Idéal pour le FN en tout cas, la preuve qu'ils sont des monstres ! (oui parce qu'ils sont évidemment jeunes, Maghrébins et musulmans)
Je sais pas... je sais pas quoi dire face à ces aberrations, ces monstruosités.
J'espère juste que le prochain iphone sera bon


----------



## Fìx (12 Juillet 2013)

Perso je dis plus rien. J'suis juste éc&#339;uré&#8230; -_-


----------



## Madalvée (13 Juillet 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> > Brétigny : les secours callaissés
> 
> 
> _"Ils semblent porter secours aux victimes"_. *Nathalie Michel*, du syndicat de police Alliance, raconte la scène au micro d'Europe 1 : _"A 17 heures 30, alors que nos collègues interviennent, ils voient un groupe de jeunes qui approchent et qui semblent porter secours aux victimes. Très rapidement, ils se rendent compte que ces individus sont présents pour dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres"_, s'insurge la syndicaliste.
> ...



Le vol n'est pas interdit pendant le ramadan, à ce que je sache.


----------



## JPTK (13 Juillet 2013)

Nan mais bravo, allons-y gaiment dans les commentaires pro fn, franchement c'est du grand n'importe quoi là. 
J'aurais tendance à dire que je comprends d'un coup pourquoi une publication concernant Ramadan passe si mal !!


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Il est juste très respecté par les intellectuels et universitaires à partir du moment où ils ne sont pas islamophobes.


Doit y avoir beaucoup d'islamophobes, alors. Parce qu'il me semble bien que les universitaires le prennent plutôt pour un clown.


----------



## JPTK (13 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Doit y avoir beaucoup d'islamophobes, alors. Parce qu'il me semble bien que les universitaires le prennent plutôt pour un clown.







Bravo les nombreuses sources mais on était passé à autre chose il me semble, sinon ouvre un sujet à la Kano


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juillet 2013)

Il a dit qu'il fallait un "moratoire" sur la lapidation. C'est ce qui a été mal pris. Ramadan a expliqué qu'on ne pouvait pas dire de but en blanc à des adeptes de cette pétanque folklorique d'arrêter d'un coup de s'entraîner. J'avais lu son argumentation, et je me rappelle que ça ne m'avait pas du tout convaincu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h25 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Bravo les nombreuses sources mais on était passé à autre chose il me semble, sinon ouvre un sujet à la Kano



Ben, en même temps, t'en donne pas non plus. Laissons Kano kanoter...
Tu as raison, on devrait laisser tomber. Ce coup-ci apparemment on ne parvient pas à s'accorder. On ne va pas s'engueuler, tout de même...


----------



## JPTK (13 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il a dit qu'il fallait un "moratoire" sur la lapidation. C'est ce qui a été mal pris. Ramadan a expliqué qu'on ne pouvait pas dire de but en blanc à des adeptes de cette pétanque folklorique d'arrêter d'un coup de s'entraîner. J'avais lu son argumentation, et je me rappelle que ça ne m'avait pas du tout convaincu.



Va expliquer aux connards qui pratiquent la tauromachie que demain ça sera pénalisé direct, ça sera idem, rien de mieux pour une levée radicale de bouclier et tu feras pire que mieux.

Faut faire les choses en plusieurs temps, reprocher à quelqu'un qui dit "il faut arrêter cette pratique ancestrale mais barbare, parlons-en", en lui reprochant de ne pas être assez catégorique, c'est de la merde.

Sarko savait même pas ce qu'était un moratoire, il a singé Ramadan devant des millions de personnes et on s'étonne ensuite de sa réputation...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2013)

Allez, vous battez pas pour ça 

D'toutes façons, s'il suffisait de citer des sources crédibles pour convaincre les gens, on s'en serait aperçu sur MacG depuis longtemps.  


Mais c'est pas comme ça que ça marche. Heureusement en un sens : il n'y aurait plus que des débats bibliographiques.


----------



## Galekal (13 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Vu que c'est l'heure de briser le jeûn et de passer à table, un petite news pour l'apéro, Prisonnier d'un sextoy



Quelle rigolade. 
Il n'avait qu'a se contenter a la main. Cela lui apprendra a s'écarter de la tradition.


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le vol n'est pas interdit pendant le ramadan, à ce que je sache.





Tu peux préciser ta pensée ou on en reste sur ces propos d'une stupidité crasse ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h31 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> > Brétigny : les secours callaissés
> 
> 
> _"Ils semblent porter secours aux victimes"_. *Nathalie Michel*, du syndicat de police Alliance, raconte la scène au micro d'Europe 1 : _"A 17 heures 30, alors que nos collègues interviennent, ils voient un groupe de jeunes qui approchent et qui semblent porter secours aux victimes. Très rapidement, ils se rendent compte que ces individus sont présents pour dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres"_, s'insurge la syndicaliste.
> ...



Vu la nature de la situation, il est surtout impératif d'attendre d'en savoir un peu plus pour connaître les faits réels. Parce que le web s'enflamme littéralement à ce propos et les déformations sont très rapides. Si de tels actes ont été commis, c'est effectivement horrible.


----------



## Galekal (13 Juillet 2013)

Histoire de prendre un peu de distance par rapport aux actualités sinistres, en voici une qui est plus amusante.

Il s'agit des _Regards d'artistes sur Marseille-Provence_, actuellement mis en publicité sur le site du _Monde_

Où, dans les Oeuvres, il est possible de voir ceci :





Jolie fille, a n'en pas douter, mais la source d'inspiration aurait elle été le jeu video Assassin's Creed, ou quoi ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Vu la nature de la situation, il est surtout impératif d'attendre d'en savoir un peu plus pour connaître les faits réels. Parce que le web s'enflamme littéralement à ce propos et les déformations sont très rapides. Si de tels actes ont été commis, c'est effectivement horrible.



Et oui tu as bien raison, apparemment c'est l'UMP qui a fait une montagne avec une brindille, car ce n'est pas ce que disent les flics et les victimes... Encore du journalisme et de la politique de seconde zone pour Français en mal de haine.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et oui tu as bien raison, apparemment c'est l'UMP qui a fait une montagne avec une brindille, car ce n'est pas ce que disent les flics et les victimes... Encore du journalisme et de la politique de seconde zone pour Français en mal de haine.



*En effet: c'est le royaume des bisounours...*


----------



## legritch (13 Juillet 2013)

Pas de caillassage et pas de vols de victimes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Par contre


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2013)

*Tout dépend de qui s'exprime...*


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout dépend de qui s'exprime...


Effectivement, l'objectivité d'un ministre d'un gouvernement de gauche qui déclare _'ne rien minimiser, ne rien taire, mais ne rien exagérer non plus_' doit être sensiblement la même que celle d'un syndicat policier de droite qui dit '(avoir) _fait état vendredi soir de la présence un quart d'heure après la catastrophe d'un groupe de jeunes "qui semblent porter secours aux victimes" mais qui auraient eu en fait l'intention de "dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres"_'. (notez le conditionnel). Alors que parallèlement "_Plusieurs sources policières ont refusé de confirmer cette information et ont relativisé la gravité des incidents_".

Tu lèves les yeux au ciel au sujet de laquelle des trois propositions ?.

PS : Pendant ce temps, un accident de la route a fait juste un mort de moins en Gironde, mais ça ça arrive tous les jours alors pas la peine d'en faire des tartines.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Effectivement, l'objectivité d'un ministre d'un gouvernement de gauche qui déclare _'ne rien minimiser, ne rien taire, mais ne rien exagérer non plus_' doit être sensiblement la même que celle d'un syndicat policier de droite qui dit '(avoir) _fait état vendredi soir de la présence un quart d'heure après la catastrophe d'un groupe de jeunes "qui semblent porter secours aux victimes" mais qui auraient eu en fait l'intention de "dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres"_'. (notez le conditionnel). Alors que parallèlement "_Plusieurs sources policières ont refusé de confirmer cette information et ont relativisé la gravité des incidents_".



Manifestement, la police a reçu des instructions quant aux réactions publiques qu'elle peut avoir: ça ressemble curieusement à ce qui s'est passé lors de la "manif pour tous"...

La sémantique est toujours amusante à observer: entre "_refuser de confirmer_" et "_infirmer_", il y a une notable différence. De plus, on limite ainsi les risques...

Les CRS appellés en renfort devaient être là pour compter les mouches...



> Tu lèves les yeux au ciel au sujet de laquelle des trois propositions ?.



C'est la manière dont est utilisé l'accident par les politiques: il n'était que de voir Huchon quasiment pousser Hollande pour être devant la caméra à ses côtés. Cela ne manque pas de sel quand on constate le souci qu'a montré la région depuis des années en ce qui concerne les transports en Ile-de-France... On va d'ailleurs vite en reparler...



> PS : Pendant ce temps, un accident de la route a fait juste un mort de moins en Gironde, mais ça ça arrive tous les jours alors pas la peine d'en faire des tartines.



Je me suis fait la même réflexion que toi en constatant que ni le président, ni le préfet, ni le patron de la région n'étaient devant les caméras à ce sujet !

Cela doit faire moins "vendre"...


----------



## patlek (13 Juillet 2013)

Les bourses, expliquées de façon simple:


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Manifestement, la police a reçu des instructions quant aux réactions publiques qu'elle peut avoir


La croix-rouge aussi ?


TimeCapsule a dit:


> .../...quand on constate le souci qu'a montré la région depuis des années en ce qui concerne les transports en Ile-de-France...


RFF, c'est une institution régionale ?


----------



## inkclub (13 Juillet 2013)

le premier qui dit la vérité


L'information était tenue secrète par le ministère public de la Confédération (MPC) : Pierre Gerbier - dit Condamin-Gerbier - a été arrêté vendredi 5 juillet à Saint-Prex, dans le canton de Vaud, à son retour de Paris. Il avait été entendu le 3 juillet à l'Assemblée nationale par la commission d'enquête relative aux éventuels dysfonctionnements du gouvernement dans l'affaire Cahuzac. Pierre Gerbier affirme avoir transmis à la justice française les noms d'une quinzaine de personnalités, notamment des ministres, actuels et anciens, propriétaires de comptes en Suisse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> RFF, c'est une institution régionale ?



*Un peu de culture te fera le plus grand bien !*

Prélevé sur le site de la région IdF


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2013)

Donc la région IdF subventionne RFF.
Bien.
Les subventions sont destinées à des travaux précis, dont Brétigny ne fait pas partie.
Bien.


Pour parfaire ma culture, peux-tu répondre à cette question :
Cette subvention est-elle le seul financement de RFF ? autrement dit, cela empêche-t-il RFF d'entretenir le réseau ailleurs ?
Autrement dit encore, la région n'ayant pas subventionné des travaux à Brétigny, le président de région est responsable de la catastrophe ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> La croix-rouge aussi ?



Ceux qui sont arrivés 1h15' après l'accident ?

Heureusement que le Samu (dont un salopard de droite a tenté de voler le portable) était présent légèrement avant...

J'ai donné la précision car on ne peut être de gauche quand on a un tel comportement...

Mais comme tu trouves cela normal (et pourquoi pas "républicain" et/ou "citoyen" pendant qu'on y est), tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes hypocrites !



Romuald a dit:


> Donc la région IdF subventionne RFF.
> Bien.
> Les subventions sont destinées à des travaux précis, dont Brétigny ne fait pas partie.
> Bien.
> ...



Je persiste et signe.

Pour ta gouverne, saches que la gare de Bretigny est "mixte", en ce sens qu'elle gère également des lignes RER (C).


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ceux qui sont arrivés 1h15' après l'accident ?
> Heureusement que le Samu (dont un salopard de droite a tenté de voler le portable) était présent légèrement avant...


As-tu lu l'article ? C'est le début du premier paragraphe :


> Les équipes de la Croix-Rouge *et du Samu* qui sont intervenues vendredi en gare de Brétigny-sur-Orge (Essonne), après le déraillement du train Paris-Limoges, *n&#8217;ont pas été gênées dans leur travail par les badauds et n&#8217;ont pas vu de pillage*



Pour ce qui est du salopard de droite, je te laisse responsable de tes affirmations. Je ne te savais pas masochiste


----------



## legritch (13 Juillet 2013)

Confirmation


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> As-tu lu l'article ? C'est le début du premier paragraphe :




Tant qu'à citer "La Voix de Solférino" (Libé) Tu aurais dû lire correctement l'article:

"_Sur place, les secouristes de la Croix-Rouge intervenus n&#8217;ont pas vu de pillage. «Nos équipiers n&#8217;ont rencontré aucun problème avec des badauds. Il n&#8217;y a pas eu d&#8217;agressions, nous avons travaillé de façon tout à fait normale», a déclaré à l&#8217;AFP Jean-François Riffaud, le directeur de la communication de la Croix-Rouge qui était à Brétigny vendredi. Quelques 90 «équipiers» de la Croix-Rouge, ont été mobilisés «à partir de 18h30», selon Jean-François Riffaud, soit 1 heure 15 après l&#8217;accident._"

Je te concède qu'il s'agit du quatrième paragraphe... 



> Pour ce qui est du salopard de droite, je te laisse responsable de tes affirmations. Je ne te savais pas masochiste



C'est le capitaine de pédalo que tu as comme professeur de pirouettes ? On ne t'avait jamais dit qu'il était nul ? 

Quant au (triste) sire, dénommé Huchon, il a beau dire que l'hypothèse d'un sabotage n'est pas à exclure, force est de reconnaître que *son imagination est sans limites...* :rateau:

Pour en terminer, le "donneur d'ordres" et responsable des réseaux en IDF, *c'est lui*. RFF n'a, lui, que les mains dans le cambouis, et n'a pas pour habitude de travailler à l'&#339;il... (faut bien payer les cheminots qu'il emploie).

Qui c'est qui lui donne des sousous ?


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tant qu'à citer "La Voix de Solférino" (Libé) Tu aurais dû lire correctement l'article:
> 
> "_Sur place, les secouristes de la Croix-Rouge intervenus n&#8217;ont pas vu de pillage. «Nos équipiers n&#8217;ont rencontré aucun problème avec des badauds. Il n&#8217;y a pas eu d&#8217;agressions, nous avons travaillé de façon tout à fait normale», a déclaré à l&#8217;AFP Jean-François Riffaud, le directeur de la communication de la Croix-Rouge qui était à Brétigny vendredi. Quelques 90 «équipiers» de la Croix-Rouge, ont été mobilisés «à partir de 18h30», selon Jean-François Riffaud, soit 1 heure 15 après l&#8217;accident._"
> 
> Je te concède qu'il s'agit du quatrième paragraphe...




Tant qu'à citer l'article et à reprocher à d'autres d'en avoir une lecture sélective, tu aurais pu le faire complètement et jusqu'au bout. Je te laisse y retourner pour lire à haute voix ce qui est écrit. Ni le SAMU ni d'autres policiers ni les voyageurs ne confirme les propos de la représentante d'Alliance.

Bref, avant d'hurler aux charognards, il faut surtout attendre que l'hystérie collective retombe pour savoir ce qui se passe réellement, plutôt que toujours citer les même non sources. 

Quant à tes propos sur le STIF, ses responsabilités éventuelles, c'est nettement plus compliqué vu l'organisation du système ferroviaire français. La vétusté à l'échelle nationale et pas seulement francilienne est connue de longue date a fait l'objet d'alarmes qui ne datent absolument pas d'hier et pointer une responsabilité directe du STIF, qui organise le service et n'est pas le gestionnaire de l'infrastructure partagée avec les liaisons longues distances, c'est encore une fois un raccourci grossier.

D'ailleurs, si on voulait polémiquer, on pourrait se demander ce qu'a fait la précédente majorité (10 ans, quand même), en matière d'investissement sur le ferroviaire ? Des promesses de TGV non financées et non financables, parce qu'inutiles. L'entretien, la maintenance, la régénération du réseau ? Rien ou beaucoup, beaucoup trop peu.
Mais cela, ça ne sert à rien. Rechercher des responsabilités nécessairement diluées, ce n'est pas cela qui va permettre d'améliorer la situation.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Va expliquer aux connards qui pratiquent la tauromachie que demain ça sera pénalisé direct, ça sera idem, rien de mieux pour une levée radicale de bouclier et tu feras pire que mieux.
> 
> Faut faire les choses en plusieurs temps, reprocher à quelqu'un qui dit "il faut arrêter cette pratique ancestrale mais barbare, parlons-en", en lui reprochant de ne pas être assez catégorique, c'est de la merde.
> 
> Sarko savait même pas ce qu'était un moratoire, il a singé Ramadan devant des millions de personnes et on s'étonne ensuite de sa réputation...



C'est le problème de la politique : il faut être gentil même avec des gros connards... surtout avec des gros connards...
Bizarrement, les flics chargent peu certaines catégories de manifestants (surtout ceux qui ont une fâcheuse tendance à être armés)... et se défoulent sur les autres...

Devant les foyers pour étrangers, c'est la charge de la 7e de cavalerie et devant des gars qui brûlent des cochons vivants devant les mairies, c'est beaucoup plus soft et retenu, étrangement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Le vol n'est pas interdit pendant le ramadan, à ce que je sache.



En même temps, pour ceux-là, pas de moratoire : lapidation dans la gueule...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------

Vrai, pas vrai, question subsidiaire.
Par contre, dans mon coin, je connais des tas d' "anecdotes" qui ont été curieusement passées sous silence, y compris certaines que j'ai vu des mes propres yeux. Les "directives", ce n'est pas de la science-fiction.


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je te concède qu'il s'agit du quatrième paragraphe...


Je l'avais lu, merci. Il n'en reste pas moins que le premier cite bien la Croix-Rouge ET le SAMU. Mais si ça t'arrange de l'ignorer, libre à toi, ça ne change rien aux faits.

Pour le reste je te renvoie au post d'Yvos, pas la peine de doublonner.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tant qu'à citer l'article et à reprocher à d'autres d'en avoir une lecture sélective, tu aurais pu le faire complètement et jusqu'au bout. Je te laisse y retourner pour lire à haute voix ce qui est écrit. Ni le SAMU ni d'autres policiers ni les voyageurs ne confirme les propos de la représentante d'Alliance.
> 
> Bref, avant d'hurler aux charognards, il faut surtout attendre que l'hystérie collective retombe pour savoir ce qui se passe réellement, plutôt que toujours citer les même non sources.




Je ne sais pas si vous savez réellement lire, tous les deux, où s'il s'agit de mauvaise foi manifeste:

 "_Sur place, les secouristes de la Croix-Rouge intervenus nont pas vu de pillage. «Nos équipiers nont rencontré aucun problème avec des badauds. Il ny a pas eu dagressions, nous avons travaillé de façon tout à fait normale», a déclaré à lAFP Jean-François Riffaud, le directeur de la communication de la Croix-Rouge qui était à Brétigny vendredi. Quelques 90 «équipiers» de la Croix-Rouge, ont été mobilisés «à partir de 18h30», selon Jean-François Riffaud, *soit 1 heure 15 après laccident*_."

Deux remarques:

 - en général, ce genre d'individus ne reste pas assis en tailleur en fumant une clope, tout en attendant calmement pendant 1h15' (soixante quinze minutes) que du beau monde arrive. Et quand je parle de "beau monde" c'est de la Croix Rouge qu'il s'agit: le Samu n'a rien déclaré de tel, lui qui était présent (heureusement) dans un délai beaucoup plus court. Et je ne parle même pas des délais d'intervention de la police...

 - les "autres policiers" ne confirmeraient pas ? S'ils étaient aussi surs que vous le prétendez, ils auraient dit simplement "nous démentons"...



> Quant à tes propos sur le STIF, ses responsabilités éventuelles, c'est nettement plus compliqué vu l'organisation du système ferroviaire français. La vétusté à l'échelle nationale et pas seulement francilienne est connue de longue date a fait l'objet d'alarmes qui ne datent absolument pas d'hier et pointer une responsabilité directe du STIF, qui organise le service et n'est pas le gestionnaire de l'infrastructure partagée avec les liaisons longues distances, c'est encore une fois un raccourci grossier.
> 
> D'ailleurs, si on voulait polémiquer, on pourrait se demander ce qu'a fait la précédente majorité (10 ans, quand même), en matière d'investissement sur le ferroviaire ? Des promesses de TGV non financées et non financables, parce qu'inutiles. L'entretien, la maintenance, la régénération du réseau ? Rien ou beaucoup, beaucoup trop peu.
> Mais cela, ça ne sert à rien. Rechercher des responsabilités nécessairement diluées, ce n'est pas cela qui va permettre d'améliorer la situation.



Mais nous avions celui considéré comme "génial" par d'aucuns aux manettes de l'utilisateur, et donc le mieux placé pour tirer la sonnette d'alarme: un certain Gallois...

Quand on a pu constater sa brillante réussite sur le fret (il y a peu, la SNCF offrait des primes à ses agents pour retrouver les wagons égarés), force est d'admettre que ses qualités d'industriel étaient très limitées, un industriel digne de ce nom n'ayant pas une vue "politique" de son activité, c'est à dire comme seul horizon celui de sa réélection ou de ceux qui l'ont nommé...



Romuald a dit:


> Je l'avais lu, merci. Il n'en reste pas moins que le premier cite bien la Croix-Rouge ET le SAMU. Mais si ça t'arrange de l'ignorer, libre à toi, ça ne change rien aux faits.
> 
> Pour le reste je te renvoie au post d'Yvos, pas la peine de doublonner.



Faux: la seule déclaration PRÉCISE est celle de la Croix Rouge. Les propos tenus par le Samu sont nettement plus prudents, et laissent la place à de possibles exactions.

Meme si les incidents paraissent avoir été limités, vos discours ont l'apparence d'une pitoyable tentative de désinformation !

J'oubliais le théorème de base pour certains: "à partir du moment où un syndicat n'est pas de gauche, il ne peut que mentir".

C'en est comique !


----------



## yvos (14 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous savez réellement lire, tous les deux, où s'il s'agit de mauvaise foi manifeste:
> 
> "_Sur place, les secouristes de la Croix-Rouge intervenus nont pas vu de pillage. «Nos équipiers nont rencontré aucun problème avec des badauds. Il ny a pas eu dagressions, nous avons travaillé de façon tout à fait normale», a déclaré à lAFP Jean-François Riffaud, le directeur de la communication de la Croix-Rouge qui était à Brétigny vendredi. Quelques 90 «équipiers» de la Croix-Rouge, ont été mobilisés «à partir de 18h30», selon Jean-François Riffaud, *soit 1 heure 15 après laccident*_."
> 
> ...


1. Tu parles d'un extrait d'article, je te parle de son contenu complet. Le samu n'a pas constaté d'attaques dont il est sensé avoir fait l'objet.


2. Je (nous) n'avons justement aucune certitude sur le sujet contrairement à toi.


----------



## legritch (14 Juillet 2013)

Explication sur la fausse rumeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2013)

*Les suicides en 2012 de soldats et de vétérans britanniques ont dépassé les pertes au combat en Afghanistan.*


----------



## Galekal (14 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Explication sur la fausse rumeur



Il était en effet fort probable qu'il y ait eu un emballement a partir d'une intox. De telles situations n'en rappellent que davantage la pertinence de la théorie mimétique girardienne.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mimétisme_comportemental

En attendant, la croix rouge et le samu ne valident pas les rumeurs
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...ance-de-pillage-de-victimes_3447226_3224.html
Et cela, c'est déjà plus sérieux comme son de cloche.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Explication sur la fausse rumeur



Le Nouvel Obs, maintenant...

Je cite le dernier paragraphe de l'article:

"_Simplement, je trouve que cette histoire mérité d'être rapportée : *s'il on estime que la version donnée par la Préfecture correspond effectivement à la réalité*, on peut réfléchir à la façon dont un déraillement de train à permis d'alimenter l'extrême-droite en aussi peu de temps et de façon aussi massive par des médias traditionnels._"

Et si l'on ne l'estime pas, que doit-on penser ?
L'auteur de l'article, saisi d'une pudeur bien compréhensible, ne nous le dit pas... 

Par contre, il y en a un qui se sent un peu plus concerné: c'est le député du coin:

"Jérôme Guedj, a dénoncé de « sombres crétins inhumains qui ont manifestement profité de la cohue pour voler des téléphones portables et des bagages »"

Manifestement, les CRS, en tenue de maintien de l'ordre, n'étaient présents que pour faire plus joli devant les caméras...

Quant à l'objectivité du "Nouvel Obs", on n'a pas oublié leur participation aux déjeuners offerts "discrètement" aux journalistes par un certain DSK pour manipuler l'opinion en vue des présidentielles à venir...

"Fausse rumeur" ?

Je me marre ! 

Il y a de quoi quand on peut admirer ces morceaux de bravoure sémantique:

"_Quant aux caillassages, une fois de plus, pur délire de policiers en mal de sensations fortes. Si le ministre Cuvillier admet que les secours ont bien été accueillis de façon « un peu rude », le maire de Brétigny-sur-Orge tempère de son côté en affirmant que le mot « caillassage » est à son sens « très exagéré ». Et pour prouver le bien-fondé de son analyse, lélu socialiste de rapporter quaucune pierre navait atteint sa cible_."

Mieux que partout ailleurs: à Brétigny, il y a des cailloux volants...

Si le ridicule tuait encore...


----------



## Galekal (14 Juillet 2013)

Pour faire la part des choses, la _théorie mimétique_ vaut également pour expliquer le soutien _inconditionnel_ dont a pu bénéficier DSK, dans une situation de flagrant déni par rapport aux travers qui sont les siens au regard de la notion d'un homme politique de haut niveau.
La théorie mimétique n'est ni de gauche, ni de droite. Elle sert uniquement a comprendre et expliquer.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Juillet 2013)

C'est pas la rumeur en elle même le pire, c'est les commentaires de cette rumeur.


----------



## Galekal (14 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas la rumeur en elle même le pire, c'est les commentaires de cette rumeur.



Certainement. Les phénomènes d'emballement liés aux identifications collectives provoquent régulièrement des débordements inquiétants quel qu'en soit le domaine.


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2013)

Comment faire naitre une rumeur, by 'Le Figaro©'

1) *Titre du lien RSS : Un mineur de 15 ans arrêté pour l'incendie d'un bus de la RATP*
2) Titre de l'article vers lequel pointe le lien : Un bus incendié par un pétard à Paris

On pourrait s'arrêter la, mais :

3) Dans l'article, lien vers un article du Parisien, et dans l'article du Parisien : _Selon un témoin rencontré sur place, «un pétard a été tiré sur l'arrière du bus» et celui-ci aurait immédiatement pris feu._
4) Mais *dans l'article du Figaro, on peut lire :* _Selon les témoignages, *il s'agirait d'un pétard du 14 Juillet ou d'un cocktail molotov* projeté contre le bus_


----------



## ergu (14 Juillet 2013)

J'te trouve bien perfide.
Après tout, y z'ont pas précisé que le jeune mineur incendiaire était basané.
Tu vois qu'ils se modèrent.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Vu que c'est l'heure de briser le jeûn et de passer à table, un petite news pour l'apéro, Prisonnier d'un sextoy



Intéressant. On voit qu'il reste une place à l'artisanat, malgré tous ces sextoys bourrés d'électronique.
D'habitude c'est plutôt l'inverse. Je veux dire, c'est plutôt le sextoy qui reste prisonnier quelque part. 
Il enverront leurs photos dans une revue d'urologie, pour une fois, plutôt que dans _Annals of Proctology_ (qui n'est pas un recueil de mauvais calembours, contrairement à ce que son titre pourrait laisser croire).


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2013)

*Même l'AFP s'y met*


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juillet 2013)

Aucun rapport avec ça, mais crise économique oblige aussi là-bas, l'âge de la retraite recule considérablement pour les poulets, en Chine.

Remarquez, question agro-alimentaire, on n'a pas vraiment de leçons à leur donner.
Et puis, on fouillant un peu, on va peut-être en retrouver dans nos surgelés. 
Y'a bien du cheval hongrois dans nos raviolis au b&#339;uf français.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Même l'AFP s'y met*



Pas forcément dans le sens que tu sembles indiquer.


_L'incident a trouvé sa genèse quinze minutes après l'accident survenu à 17h14, quand des jeunes gens qui se trouvaient à la gare de Brétigny-sur-Orge se sont dirigés vers les quais. Un différend a éclaté entre un secouriste et plusieurs de ces jeunes car, selon une autre source proche de l'enquête, ils n'auraient pas obtenu qu'une jeune femme qui les accompagnait soit observée par le médecin._

_Selon une autre source, les premiers témoignages recueillis ne font pas état de volonté de pillage comme une rumeur en fait état, mais indiqueraient que les jeunes gens disaient vouloir porter secours aux victimes._


Bref, il semble qu'un portable aurait été dérobé et que des incidents limités auraient éclaté pour un motif non lié à une volonté de pillage ou de défi des forces de l'ordre. Il ne s'est sans doute pas rien passé. Mais ce qui a eu lieu ne justifie pas l'ampleur de la rumeur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pas forcément dans le sens que tu sembles indiquer.
> 
> 
> _L'incident a trouvé sa genèse quinze minutes après l'accident survenu à 17h14, quand des jeunes gens qui se trouvaient à la gare de Brétigny-sur-Orge se sont dirigés vers les quais. Un différend a éclaté entre un secouriste et plusieurs de ces jeunes car, selon une autre source proche de l'enquête, ils n'auraient pas obtenu qu'une jeune femme qui les accompagnait soit observée par le médecin._



Premier point amusant (tu n'as pas dû tout lire dans ce fil): "quinze minutes après l'accident", alors que les dénégations répétées à l'envie ici font état de témoignages de la Croix Rouge arrivés (ce sont eux qui le disent) 1h15' après cet accident ! Je t'épargnerai la citation des posts en question...



> _Selon une autre source, les premiers témoignages recueillis ne font pas état de volonté de pillage comme une rumeur en fait état, mais indiqueraient que les jeunes gens disaient vouloir porter secours aux victimes._



À coups de cailloux ? 



> Bref, il semble qu'un portable aurait été dérobé et que des incidents limités auraient éclaté pour un motif non lié à une volonté de pillage ou de défi des forces de l'ordre. Il ne s'est sans doute pas rien passé. Mais ce qui a eu lieu ne justifie pas l'ampleur de la rumeur.



Autre conclusion, plus objective me semble-t-il: "ce que disait cet ignoble syndicat policier de droite commence à se vérifier"... 

Désinformation un jour... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Premier point amusant (tu n'as pas dû tout lire dans ce fil): "quinze minutes après l'accident", alors que les dénégations répétées à l'envie ici font état de témoignages de la Croix Rouge arrivés (ce sont eux qui le disent) 1h15' après cet accident ! Je t'épargnerai la citation des posts en question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien ne démontre qu'il y a eu pillage des victimes, objet de "l'info" initiale. Ça ne veut pas dire que ça ne s'est pas produit, seulement qu'à l'heure actuelle on n'en sait rien.

Désinformation un jour...


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les suicides en 2012 de soldats et de vétérans britanniques ont dépassé les pertes au combat en Afghanistan.*



Voui. Les syndromes de stress post-traumatiques chez les militaires qui ont combattu sont maintenant parfaitement connus, repérables et traitables. Le problème, c'est, que du fait de leur fréquence (tellement élevée qu'un soldat sert rarement deux fois...), ils sont souvent niés, du fait des implications financières, et donc non pris en charge et non traités.
Voilà le résultat.
Les autorités américaines ont préféré laissé courir des rumeurs débiles à propos de supposées expériences médicales menées sur des soldats pendant la première d'Irak, plutôt que de reconnaître que les vétérans qui se plaignaient d'une symptomatologie très polymorphe et parfois spectaculaire présentaient en fait un état se stress post-traumatique (ce que les autorités sus-citées savaient très bien).
Bon, y'avait aussi l'intoxication à l'uranium appauvri, mais globalement, c'était plus facile et moins cher de nier des expériences, plutôt que de reconnaître, et pensionner, des stress post-traumatiques.

Pour l'anecdote (histoire de me livrer à un de mes loisirs favoris, diffamer, honnir et me foutre gratuitement de la gueule des psychiatres), on avait songé pendant un temps à mettre des psy dans les unités combattantes, au côté des médecins généralistes (formés comme il faut pour balancer la morphine et mettre des compresses dans les plus gros trous, histoire d'attendre que les chirurgiens, à l'arrière, découpent et rebouchent).
Eh, ben, c'est bizarre, mais les généralistes sont toujours tout seuls, vingt ou trente ans après qu'on a émis cette drôle d'idée.
Les psy nous ont heureusement expliqué qu'une prise en charge trop précoce (comme on continue à le faire dans le civil) était, au mieux, inutile, voire délétère.
Ouf ! On allait faire une grosse bêtise.


----------



## Galekal (14 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Aucun rapport avec ça, mais crise économique oblige aussi là-bas, l'âge de la retraite recule considérablement pour les poulets, en Chine.
> 
> Remarquez, question agro-alimentaire, on n'a pas vraiment de leçons à leur donner.
> Et puis, on fouillant un peu, on va peut-être en retrouver dans nos surgelés.
> Y'a bien du cheval hongrois dans nos raviolis au b&#339;uf français.



Lentement mais sûrement, on va bien finir par y arriver :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soleil_vert



Autrement, il y a de l'idée dans tes analyses.


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2013)

Histoire de mettre  le point sur le i de Time (capsule).
Je n'ai jamais nié le vol de portable d'un secouriste. Par contre il faudra que tu m'expliques comment ça a pu devenir, dans la bouche du syndicaliste Alliance, 'ces individus sont présents pour dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres'.

Car c'est de ça dont il est question, et des conséquences médiatiques que ça a eu, pas d'autre chose.
Comme disait le ministre bobo de gôche© à la solde du capitaine de pédalo® : "ne rien minimiser, ne rien taire, _mais ne rien exagérer non plus_". 

Point (sur le i) final en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Citation:
> Selon une autre source, les premiers témoignages recueillis ne font pas état de volonté de pillage comme une rumeur en fait état, mais indiqueraient que les jeunes gens disaient vouloir porter secours aux victimes.
> 
> À coups de cailloux ?



Ben, oui. T'as jamais entendu parler des médecines alternatives ?
Le caillou, c'est comme le chou.
Plein de vitamines. Et ça fait pas péter.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Rien ne démontre qu'il y a eu pillage des victimes, objet de "l'info" initiale. Ça ne veut pas dire que ça ne s'est pas produit, seulement qu'à l'heure actuelle on n'en sait rien.
> 
> Désinformation un jour...



Tu as dû me lire en diagonale:

"_Autre conclusion, plus objective me semble-t-il: "ce que disait cet ignoble syndicat policier de droite *commence* à se vérifier"_... "

Si  tu "n'en sais rien" comment peux-tu parler de désinformation ? 



Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, oui. T'as jamais entendu parler des médecines alternatives ?
> Le caillou, c'est comme le chou.
> Plein de vitamines. Et ça fait pas péter.



Enfin: ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y en a au moins un qui suit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voui. Les syndromes de stress post-traumatiques chez les militaires qui ont combattu sont maintenant parfaitement connus, repérables et traitables. Le problème, c'est, que du fait de leur fréquence (tellement élevée qu'un soldat sert rarement deux fois...), ils sont souvent niés, du fait des implications financières, et donc non pris en charge et non traités.[]



Les Américians font très fort en la matière. Le sergent R. Bales, qui a assassiné 16 villageois afghans sur un coup de folie, en était à son quatrième déploiement sur un théâtre de guerre. Il avait passé au total 37 mois en Irak, entre 2003 et 2010, et n'était pas seulement atteint d'un syndrome post-traumatique, mais avait aussi été blessé deux fois, dont un traumatisme crânien à la suite d'un accident de la circulation.


Lorsqu'on multiplie des situations individuelles de ce type à l'échelle d'une armée entière et qu'on y ajoute une conception de la guerre du type « kill everything that moves », ça débouche inévitablement sur des suicides ou des massacres de masse.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as dû me lire en diagonale:
> 
> "_Autre conclusion, plus objective me semble-t-il: "ce que disait cet ignoble syndicat policier de droite *commence* à se vérifier"_... "
> 
> ...



Parce que la désinformation consiste a relater des faits sans certitude, sans employer le conditionnel. Le conditionnel permet de raconter énormément de connerie ... le but de la presse étant quand même d'éviter d'en raconter (enfin j'espère )  

Une chose est certaine l'information est beaucoup moins attrayante une fois les conneries retirées, et la confusion des faits. Le journaliste d'Europe 1 devrait être sanctionné pour ma part.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Parce que la désinformation consiste a relater des faits sans certitude, sans employer le conditionnel. Le conditionnel permet de raconter énormément de connerie ... le but de la presse étant quand même d'éviter d'en raconter (enfin j'espère )
> 
> Une chose est certaine l'information est beaucoup moins attrayante une fois les conneries retirées, et la confusion des faits. Le journaliste d'Europe 1 devrait être sanctionné pour ma part.



Amusant: je ne savais pas que tu étais un adepte du "Mur des Cons" 

C. Weill-Raynal est en mesure d'apprécier la qualité de ta réaction...


----------



## Galekal (14 Juillet 2013)

François parle et le gaz part

Assurément un gars sympathique, le François. Il reste a souhaiter que l'on se fasse un peu moins enfumer pour la suite du quinquennat.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Amusant: je ne savais pas que tu étais un adepte du "Mur des Cons"
> 
> C. Weill-Raynal est en mesure d'apprécier la qualité de ta réaction...



Je vois pas le rapport avec le "mur des cons", le journaliste a violé la loi, logique qu'il soit sanctionné.

Le journaliste d'Europe 1 a été incompétent, il y a rien de comparable mais bon. 

Si en plus les journalistes ne peuvent pu être sanctionné par le pouvoir de direction où va t-on ?


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> François parle et le gaz part
> 
> Assurément un gars sympathique, le François. Il reste a souhaiter que l'on se fasse un peu moins enfumer pour la suite du quinquennat.



"Tant que je serai président, il n'y aura pas d'exploration du gaz de schiste en France", a-t-il souligné".
Aïe.
Si je comprends bien, l'exploitation du gaz de schiste c'est donc pour tout bientôt.

Je sais, mais c'est tellement facile...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Parce que la désinformation consiste a relater des faits sans certitude, sans employer le conditionnel. Le conditionnel permet de raconter énormément de connerie ...



Pas mieux.


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2013)

polémique a la con de la droite du jour : http://lelab.europe1.fr/t/le-nouvea...pire-d-inna-shevchenko-leader-des-femen-10132 (et dans quelques instants TimeCaspule va venir vomir ici)


----------



## ergu (15 Juillet 2013)

Me donne envoie d'écrire plein de lettres, rien que pour faire ch... Boutin.


----------



## patlek (15 Juillet 2013)

Une Femen célèbre:


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2013)

une immigrée célèbre qui était elle sur un billet (en plus elle fut 2 fois prix Nobel et héroine de la première guerre mondial)






(juste par principe je n'achèterai plus que ce timbre, il est beau et en plus il lutte au final pour les droits de la femme)


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> polémique a la con de la droite du jour : http://lelab.europe1.fr/t/le-nouvea...pire-d-inna-shevchenko-leader-des-femen-10132 (et dans quelques instants TimeCaspule va venir vomir ici)



Et alors, tu fais manifestement partie de ceux que la vérité dérange...

La "filiation" ayant été revendiquée par un des inspirateurs, j'ai du mal à discerner ce qui te dérange...


Tu te sens mieux, maintenant ?


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et alors, tu fais manifestement partie de ceux que la vérité dérange...
> 
> La "filiation" ayant été revendiquée par un des inspirateurs, j'ai du mal à discerner ce qui te dérange...
> 
> ...



ce qui me dérange c'est les conneries de la droite (intégriste), tes potes quoi, qui cherche de la merde la ou il ne devrait y avoir qu'un symbole fort de notre pays et de ses engagements depuis depuis plus de 2 siècles, sur ce retourne te pignolé sur valeurs actuelles


----------



## ergu (15 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et alors, tu fais manifestement partie de ceux que la vérité dérange...



La vérité ?
Je rigole.

Ce qui me dérange, dans l'histoire, ce n'est pas que le modèle du timbre soit une Femen ce sont les cris d'orfraie de Boutin & Co qui se la jouent Jean Moulin aux (très petits) pieds derrière.

Où est la "vérité" de ton assertion, là-dedans ?

La vérité que C. Boutin est devenue prête à s'indigner sur tout et n'importe quoi pour continuer à exister médiatiquement en se changeant de plus en plus vite en une espèce de Bozo le clown de la réaction ?
Ouais, cette vérité-là me dérange un peu dans le sens où je trouve domage qu'on continue à lui tendre un micro juste pour faire le buzz.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2013)

Moi ça me va 



> Femen est sur un timbre français. Maintenant, tous les homophobes, extrémistes, fascistes auront à lécher mon cul lorsqu'ils voudront envoyer une lettre. INNA SHEVCHENKO


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2013)

Tiens voilà la Boutin, voilà la Boutin


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> ce qui me dérange c'est les conneries de la droite (intégriste), tes potes quoi, qui cherche de la merde la ou il ne devrait y avoir qu'un symbole fort de notre pays et de ses engagements depuis depuis plus de 2 siècles, sur ce retourne te pignolé sur valeurs actuelles



Manifestement, ton rôt a du mal à ressortir...


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2013)

manifestement tu restera un viel aigri


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2013)

*Brésil: un homme meurt écrasé sous une vache qui avait traversé son toit*

Mieux vaut laisser une Ukrainienne légèrement vêtue marcher sur son toit.

Christine Boutin, par contre, ça le fait pas.


----------



## Galekal (15 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> polémique a la con de la droite du jour : http://lelab.europe1.fr/t/le-nouvea...pire-d-inna-shevchenko-leader-des-femen-10132 (et dans quelques instants TimeCaspule va venir vomir ici)



Vite, vite, dépêchons nous de lancer la polémique sur des conneries pour mieux dissimuler le tournant de la rigueur.

Ou en tout cas, essayer de le faire.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2013)

La vrai vérité vraie finale sur Brétigny.


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi ça me va
> 
> 
> > Femen est sur un timbre français. Maintenant, tous les homophobes, extrémistes, fascistes auront à lécher mon cul lorsqu'ils voudront envoyer une lettre. INNA SHEVCHENKO



Et bien moi, quand je lis ça, je n'ai pas envie d'envoyer ce timbre à qui que ce soit.

Les femens ne sont pas des gens qui luttent honorablement pour les droits de femmes contrairement à ce qu'elles pensent.

Heureusement, je n'envoie plus que des lettres vertes avec une belle feuille dessus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ce qui me dérange, dans l'histoire, ce n'est pas que le modèle du timbre soit une Femen ce sont les cris d'orfraie de Boutin & Co qui se la jouent Jean Moulin aux (très petits) pieds derrière.



Ils sont timbrés. :rateau:


Oui, je sais : c'est facile. Donc je sors.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Brésil: un homme meurt écrasé sous une vache qui avait traversé son toit*
> 
> Mieux vaut laisser une Ukrainienne légèrement vêtue marcher sur son toit.
> 
> Christine Boutin, par contre, ça le fait pas.



Ah, c'est le genre de news et de post qui fera que je resterai éternellement addict à ce fil !
Peut pas te bouler, mais le cur y est


----------



## Galekal (15 Juillet 2013)

Un billet d'humeur qui est loin d'être inintéressant et gagne a être lu 

Politiques d'austérité ? Un immense succès


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Me donne envoie d'écrire plein de lettres, rien que pour faire ch... Boutin.



Caca, Boutin ?


Putain, faut que j'arrête de tester les médocs. Les effets secondaires sont terrifiants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Une Femen célèbre:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> La vrai vérité vraie finale sur Brétigny.



Une autre vraie vérité sur Brétigny (ou presque)


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Une autre vraie vérité sur Brétigny (ou presque)



si ça arrivai je ne serai même pas étonné 5 secondes


----------



## Galekal (15 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Une autre vraie vérité sur Brétigny (ou presque)



Là, c'est pour ainsi dire la parodie qui donne l'info plus vraie que vraie.


----------



## ergu (15 Juillet 2013)

Parlons d'autre chose, voulez-vous.

Faut-il encore manger de la viande ?


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> une immigrée célèbre qui était elle sur un billet (en plus elle fut 2 fois prix Nobel et héroine de la première guerre mondial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un timbre à 500 francs ? Aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Galekal (15 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Parlons d'autre chose, voulez-vous.
> 
> Faut-il encore manger de la viande ?



La revue SH est intéressante, et l'article mis en lien pose un problème de fond. Aussi, si le végétarisme ne manque pas d'arguments légitimes, je trouve dommage de faire intervenir en sa faveur un personnage comme Marcela Lacub car il me semble que l'on gagnerait a se passer de sa contribution (au même titre que l'on s'est passé de DSK).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bravo les nombreuses sources mais on était passé à autre chose il me semble, sinon ouvre un sujet à la Kano


Un sujet avec du fond, qui sors des sentiers battus, ou la pensée unique est mise à mal ? Bien mauvais conseil que tu lui donne la, ce genre de sujet n'est pas vraiment en odeur de sainteté sur ce forum  

Puisque je ne suis pas encore bannit (ce qui est assez étonnant) je continue à m'exprimer: cette histoire de timbre illustre parfaitement l'impasse dans laquelle on est plongé. Outre le caractère affreusement vulgaire du dessin (mais bon ça pour le coup, ça n'a rien à voir avec les FEMEN), on a choisit pour représenter la France un groupe de militantes se revendiquant elles mêmes comme extrémistes, qui ne respectent rien (rien qu'à voir l'introduction dans la cathédrale de notre Dame...) et écrasent tout sur leur passage au nom d'une idéologie dont on a d'ailleurs jamais vraiment su la teneur. Marianne elle-même était une pauvre fille manipulée, aujourd'hui remplacée par des fanatiques qui vont promouvoir le libéralisme partout ou elles passent. 
D'ailleurs leur "camp d'entrainement" est interdit aux hommes. Sur que ça, ce n'est pas clivant ! 
Leur chef a obtenu l'asile politique, quand on voit que la France l'a refusé à Edward Snowden...

Si les FEMEN sont des militantes féministes, Pol Pot aurait dû recevoir le prix nobel de la paix.


----------



## ergu (15 Juillet 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Si les FEMEN sont des militantes féministes, Pol Pot aurait dû recevoir le prix nobel de la paix.



#sensdelanuance


----------



## Galekal (15 Juillet 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> _..._ qui vont promouvoir le libéralisme partout ou elles passent.
> 
> Si les FEMEN sont des militantes féministes, Pol Pot aurait dû recevoir le prix nobel de la paix.



Exactement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Histoire de mettre  le point sur le i de Time (capsule).
> Je n'ai jamais nié le vol de portable d'un secouriste. Par contre il faudra que tu m'expliques comment ça a pu devenir, dans la bouche du syndicaliste Alliance, 'ces individus sont présents pour dépouiller les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres'.
> 
> Car c'est de ça dont il est question, et des conséquences médiatiques que ça a eu, pas d'autre chose.
> ...



Patience et longueur de temps:

*Quatre interpellations après une bousculade*

_Quatre hommes ont été interpellés, dimanche, à Brrétigny, soupçonnés d'avoir participé vendredi 12 juillet, après le déraillement du train, à une bousculade lors de laquelle un urgentiste s'est fait dérober son téléphone. Vendredi, une déléguée du syndicat de policiers Alliance avait décrit des scènes de "pillage" et des individus "dépouillant les victimes et notamment les premiers cadavres."
Si aucune personne présente dans le train ou sur les quais n'a confirmé ces détails, selon un témoin direct interrogé par Le Monde, quelques jeunes auraient tenté de profiter de la situation. Certains ont tenté de voler des affaires éparpillées. D'autres ont filmé les scènes dramatiques avec leur téléphone._ *
©Le Monde, daté du 16 juillet, P9.*

@ mackie: désolé de mettre à mal tes belles certitudes, mais n'étant pas de gauche, je ne suis pas sectaire.

Il n'y a pas que Valeurs Actuelles dans la vie


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2013)

oui il y aussi Minute dans tes journaux euh torchons


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Patience et longueur de temps:
> 
> *Quatre interpellations après une bousculade*
> 
> ...


Eh machin !!!

1 - Ça fait déjà 22 heures que le Parisien à posté cette info !!! T'appelle ça un scoop :mouais:

2 - T'es abonné au Monde toi ? Car tu nous parle de l'édition de demain&#8230;

Je te verrais plutôt abonné à Minute ou Ravachol&#8230; :mouais: Lire le Monde risque de te faire péter ton neuronne&#8230; :hein:

Sur ce étant l'instigateur de la version originale de ce fil ça me gonfle de te voir t'en servir de vitrine publicitaire pour véhiculer tes idées nauséabondes 

J'ai déjà prévenu les autres modérateurs le jour où ça va me prendre tu vas gicler d'une force dont t'as pas idée&#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela aurait déjà du être fait en raison de ton multi-pseudo d'un membre déjà banni !!!

Va jouer avec tes potes extrémistes de droite mais ne viens plus ici sur ce fil !!!

J'l'dirais pas deux fois&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> cette histoire de timbre illustre parfaitement l'impasse dans laquelle on est plongé.


Ou comment un tweet efface tout le reste concernant l'approche picturale du dessin et ainsi galvanise une frange de la population plus prompt à propager la calomnie, relayer les allégations plutôt que réfléchir pour faire la part des choses


> Outre le caractère affreusement vulgaire du dessin


C'est sûr qu'on est loin d'une ligne à la Margerin


> on a choisit pour représenter la France un groupe de militantes se revendiquant elles mêmes comme extrémistes


Comme dit plus haut et bien expliqué dans le papier, les auteurs après avoir rassembler quelques références artistiques pour poser leur dessin, se sont inspiré du visage de Inna Shevchenko. Rien de plus !


> D'ailleurs leur "camp d'entrainement" est interdit aux hommes. Sur que ça, ce n'est pas clivant !
> Leur chef a obtenu l'asile politique, quand on voit que la France l'a refusé à Edward Snowden


Tu dérives un peu là, nan ?! Tant que tu étais pourquoi ne pas ajouter l'absence d'auto-flagellation de tel ou telle pour l'utilisation d'un terminal made in rpc pour envoyer son tweet !



> Si les FEMEN sont des militantes féministes, Pol Pot aurait dû recevoir le prix nobel de la paix.


Je reprendrais à mon compte le hashtag de ce troll d'ergu !
#sensdelanuance


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Un billet d'humeur qui est loin d'être inintéressant et gagne a être lu
> 
> Politiques d'austérité ? Un immense succès



Mouais moi je trouve cette analyse moyenne : 

Incohérence entre l'ENA/élus, mauvaise distinction d'ailleurs. Technocrate et politique par contre est une "distinction" intéressante. 

Démocratie représentative un échec, vu l'article j'ai envie de dire pourquoi ? Parce que il y a plusieurs classes sociales ? Mais la démocratie n'est pas là pour supprimer les classes bien au contraire, elle est là pour maintenir une cohésion. 

L'exemple de la Grèce est un très mauvais choix, enfin l'article n'a fait que miroité la bonne partie de la comparaison. 

Beaucoup de référence à l'UE sans jamais en parler (en gros aucune recherche sur l'UE je pense).

Et la fin est d'une connerie digne d'une discussion dans un bar après minimum 40 shoots de vodka ...

C'est un article qui manque cruellement de recherche, une analyse de comptoir finalement ...


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2013)

J'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu cela depuis le pont de l'Alma hier soir, j'y ai pensé et je me suis marré. 

Et ça n'a pas loupé. Les hystériques continuent de s'exciter  

Ah ça, c'est sûr que les culs-bénis n'ont pas l'habitude de voir des bites en métal de 300m aux couleurs arc-en-ciel clignoter dans la nuit :style:

Alors Christine, tu la sens bien cette tour Eiffel pour tous ?  :love:


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> J'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu cela depuis le pont de l'Alma hier soir, j'y ai pensé et je me suis marré.
> 
> Et ça n'a pas loupé. Les hystériques continuent de s'exciter
> 
> ...


"Ahahaha mais c'est énorme "


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2013)

Interrogatoire d'un policier du syndicat Alliance&#8230;

_- Comment tu t'appelles ?_
- Ahmed

_- Ahmed comment ?_
- Ahmed Katrevin

_- Sexe ?_
- ENORME


----------



## Galekal (15 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Mouais moi je trouve cette analyse moyenne :
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Il s'agit d'un billet d'humeur a prendre comme tel, et il n'en est pas moins vrai que l'auteur évoque lui même les bars de manière telle que cela pourrait, a tort ou a raison, donner l'impression que les lieux lui sont connus. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, son propos ne manque pas d'humanité, et l'on perçoit bien un élan vers la construction de nouvelles solidarités. Il s'agirait en somme, a mon avis, davantage d'une approche volontairement simplifiée que d'une approche _simpliste. _C'est entre autres choses la référence a Chomsky dans les commentaires qui suggère cela.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> J'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu cela depuis le pont de l'Alma hier soir, j'y ai pensé et je me suis marré.
> 
> Et ça n'a pas loupé. Les hystériques continuent de s'exciter
> 
> ...



Vu aussi, pour ma part cette provocation est bien placée, il est clair qu'ils ont voulu jouer sur l&#8217;ambiguïté (pour une fois que le figaro raconte pas de la merde). 

C'est en tout cas bien trouvé, et une belle réponse, vu que finalement il y a jamais de réponse aux drapeaux, aux voitures qui défoncent la circulation dans Paris, la police a été largement tolérante vu qu'il n'y a pas eu d'arrestation alors que la liste d'infraction est longue, et la pire, mise en danger de la vie d'autrui !


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vu aussi, pour ma part cette provocation est bien placée, il est clair qu'ils ont voulu jouer sur lambiguïté (pour une fois que le figaro raconte pas de la merde).



:afraid:

Le web est manifestement en roue libre 




JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est en tout cas bien trouvé, et une belle réponse, vu que finalement il y a jamais de réponse aux drapeaux, aux voitures qui défoncent la circulation dans Paris, la police a été largement tolérante vu qu'il n'y a pas eu d'arrestation alors que la liste d'infraction est longue, et la pire, mise en danger de la vie d'autrui !



Saloupio de kommuniss ! impossible de faire régner l'ordre


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> Le web est manifestement en roue libre
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, juste moi je tiens à ma vie  et je veux pas avoir d'accident à cause de connard avec des drapeaux que ce soit ceux de la manif pour tous, où du PSG je m'en cogne ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

"Au départ, je voulais dessiner un visage mélangeant les traits de Roselyne Bachelot et de Christiane Taubira. Mais mes croquis n'ont pas fonctionné. J'ai alors remarqué qu'elles faisaient toutes deux un geste très gracieux de la main, lorsqu'elles s'exprimaient longuement, en monologue. J'ai gardé ce geste dans ma Marianne."
Olivier Ciappa, le fameux auteur. 

C'est en fait un grand comique !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> J'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu cela depuis le pont de l'Alma hier soir, j'y ai pensé et je me suis marré.
> 
> Et ça n'a pas loupé. Les hystériques continuent de s'exciter
> 
> ...



Hi hi hi !


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juillet 2013)

L'iphone m'a tuer.

http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/act...ctrocutee-Apple-enquete_3725-2212437_actu.Htm


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> L'iphone m'a tuer.
> 
> http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/act...ctrocutee-Apple-enquete_3725-2212437_actu.Htm



Oui, il y a eu une news là dessus. Je dois dire que j'ai du mal à comprendre le processus.
Même si on imagine un chargeur défectueux, qui délivrerait du courant de même voltage et intensité qu'à l'entrée, on voit mal l'iPhone rester fonctionnel et cette femme s'en servir...
Ou alors elle s'est trompée et elle s'est le câble du chargeur forcément défectueux (parce que  se tuer avec du 5 ou 10 V/1A, faut avoir un pace-maker très sensible, quand même) dans une narine ?
Ou bien l'article oublie de mentionner que, certes, elle répondait à un appel, l'iPhone étant en charge, mais que ça lui a fait lâcher le grille-pain branché avec lequel elle jouait dans son bain.


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2013)

Voltage ??? Voltage ??? Hop comme en CFA, tu paye ton café au prof pour ne pas avoir dit TENSION


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Voltage ??? Voltage ??? Hop comme en CFA, tu paye ton café au prof pour ne pas avoir dit TENSION



Merdre ! En plus tu as raison...
Comme j'suis en Bretagne, j'offre la tournée, mais de café-calva, pour ma punition.
La prochaine fois, je ferais plus avoltage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Voltage ??? Voltage ??? Hop comme en CFA, tu paye ton café au prof pour ne pas avoir dit TENSION



Moi, à l'époque ou j'étais à l'Ecole Nationale de Radiotechnique et d'Electricité Appliquée (ENREA à Clichy), si je disais "Tension", le prof me répondait "Attention &#8230; Tension, je ne sais pas ce que c'est, on dit 'Différence de Potentiel', ou à la rigueur 'DDP', Tension, ça n'existe pas !"  



Bigdidou a dit:


> Merdre ! En plus tu as raison...
> Comme j'suis en Bretagne, j'offre la tournée, mais de café-calva, pour ma punition.
> La prochaine fois, je ferais plus avoltage.



Dis donc, toi, fais un peu attention à ce que tu dis, "calva", en breton, c'est comme "normand", c'est une insulte !


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2013)

Si les souvenirs sont bons en courant continu le seuil de fibrillation cardiaque est de 130 mA donc avec une l'alimentation qui peu sortir jusqu'à 2,4 A c'est donc possible #cloclostyle


----------



## Galekal (16 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Si les souvenirs sont bons en courant continu le seuil de fibrillation cardiaque est de 130 mA donc avec une l'alimentation qui peu sortir jusqu'à 2,4 A c'est donc possible #cloclostyle



Et la Fée Electricité, il la connaissait bien, le cloclo.


----------



## patlek (16 Juillet 2013)

Ha bah, Entre lui et elle, çà a été le coup de foudre


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Si les souvenirs sont bons en courant continu le seuil de fibrillation cardiaque est de 130 mA donc avec une l'alimentation qui peu sortir jusqu'à 2,4 A c'est donc possible #cloclostyle



Pas sous 5 volts, ou alors, faut brancher les électrodes directement sur le muscle cardiaque !


----------



## Galekal (16 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Ha bah, Entre lui et elle, çà a été le coup de foudre



Exactement. Ce fut une attirance irrésistible.


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas sous 5 volts, ou alors, faut brancher les électrodes directement sur le muscle cardiaque !


"Pas sous une DDP de 5 volts"... à la rigueur.


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2013)

Si elle a eu le malheur de mettre des sels de bain et qu'elle n'est pas bien épaisse (possible car elle était hôtesse de l'air) et que l'alimentation secteur était douteuse ( mauvaise régulation de la tension de sortie) c'est possible


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2013)

Au moins maintenant tout le monde est au courant


----------



## ergu (16 Juillet 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Si les FEMEN sont des militantes féministes, Pol Pot aurait dû recevoir le prix nobel de la paix.



La perspective d'un sein te courouce le Po Pol on dirait.








Oh sot que je suis, j'ai oublié le "t" ...


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Si les souvenirs sont bons en courant continu le seuil de fibrillation cardiaque est de 130 mA donc avec une l'alimentation qui peu sortir jusqu'à 2,4 A c'est donc possible #cloclostyle



Heu, faut y aller quand même... 
Comme le dit Pascal, on est très mauvais conducteur de courant. Je connaissais pas le seuil de fibrillation cardiaque (je fibrille rarement les gens, ou alors pas exprès), mais ce que je sais, c'est que pour l'opération inverse faut balancer le jus (3000 à 5000 V, 30 à 50 A, c'est pas rien, même pendant quelques millisecondes. Je crois que les DAE (les défibrillateurs automatiques externes qu'il y a, enfin, devrait y avoir un peu partout te balancent 5 kV à 50 A. Mais manifestement, tu connais ça mieux que moi (c'est comme les grille-pain, j'utilise, mais la haute techno qu'il y a dedans, je suis pas très fort pour ça):rose:
Si t'est sensible à une pile électrique, c'est que t'en as une toute petite. Je parle d'impédance, bien sur. :rateau:

Pour le calva : t'as pas un peu fini de rien faire que de me critiquer ? 
Je me recorrige : du café-alcool de pomme qui s'appelle pas du calva parce que c'est vrai, faut l'admettre, le calva c'est normand et ça à rien à faire dans le Finistère sud.

Mais qu'est-ce je sers, alors ? Le chouchen, c'est vraiment que pour les touristes anglais (faut être anglais pour boire ça). Et l'alcool de crêpe, bof... 
Sinon y'a du whisky breton, si, si. :sick: :afraid:
Avec du Breizh Cola.
Miam.


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2013)

Oui, rien de tel que le Breiz Cola.

Buvons français.


----------



## Galekal (16 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> La perspective d'un sein te courouce le Po Pol on dirait.



Il se pourrait également que le Po Pol préfère de la femme a de la femen peinturlurée


----------



## ergu (16 Juillet 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, rien de tel que le Breiz Cola.
> 
> Buvons français.



Nan !
Buvons breton !

'spèce de colonialiste !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> La perspective d'un sein te courouce le Po Pol on dirait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas à ce niveau la, c'est plus chouette de voir des jolies nanas en ouvrant le monde que les habituelles têtes austères de Hollande, Barosso ou Merkel :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, il y a eu une news là dessus. Je dois dire que j'ai du mal à comprendre le processus.
> Même si on imagine un chargeur défectueux, qui délivrerait du courant de même voltage et intensité qu'à l'entrée, on voit mal l'iPhone rester fonctionnel et cette femme s'en servir...
> Ou alors elle s'est trompée et elle s'est le câble du chargeur forcément défectueux (parce que  se tuer avec du 5 ou 10 V/1A, faut avoir un pace-maker très sensible, quand même) dans une narine ?
> Ou bien l'article oublie de mentionner que, certes, elle répondait à un appel, l'iPhone étant en charge, mais que ça lui a fait lâcher le grille-pain branché avec lequel elle jouait dans son bain.



Bah comme dans la plupart des cas, le 22O volts peut tuer (même si c'est les ampères que tuent, même si c'est rare, il y a déjà eu des morts juste à cause d'un changement d'ampoule), ensuite on peut imaginer soit un point avec l'iphone et un autre objet, soit avec l'iphone et le câble de l'iphone, mauvaise isolation (et vu les câbles APPLE il n'y a rien d'étonnant à le penser), mains humides, différence de potentielle, et hop c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> J'avoue que lorsque j'ai vu cela depuis le pont de l'Alma hier soir, j'y ai pensé et je me suis marré.
> 
> Et ça n'a pas loupé. Les hystériques continuent de s'exciter
> 
> ...



Vu également (mais devant ma télé). Et j'ai aussi pensé aux culs-bénis.

Quant à cette pauvre Christine, ne soyez pas trop durs avec elle. Une dame qui déclare aimer faire l'amour sur la table de la cuisine n'est pas foncièrement mauvaise.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> &#8230;soit avec l'iphone et le câble de l'iphone, mauvaise isolation *(et vu les câbles APPLE il n'y a rien d'étonnant à le penser)*, bla bla bla&#8230;.


C'est ce qui s'appelle de la médisance de la diffamation et de la désinformation&#8230; :mouais:



> De son côté, la télévision d'Etat CCTV a précisé que des traces de brûlures avaient été retrouvées des deux côtés du téléphone, *mais aussi que le chargeur électrique utilisé n'était pas l'accessoire original fourni par Apple* avec ses appareils vendus en Chine.



Source Boursorama : 

De plus:

Chine : électrocutée dans son bain en débranchant son iPhone


----------



## Galekal (16 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle de la médisance de la diffamation et de la désinformation :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est bien triste de voir ainsi disparaître une nana _branchée_


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Quant à cette pauvre Christine, ne soyez pas trop durs avec elle. Une dame qui déclare aimer faire l'amour sur la table de la cuisine n'est pas foncièrement mauvaise.



Là, je ne suis pas d'accord : avec son physique, sur la table de la cuisine ou sur le canapé du salon, faire l'amour, dès lors que ça n'est pas avec son poignet droit, ça s'appelle de la maltraitance de mâle !


----------



## legritch (16 Juillet 2013)

*Ivre, il vole une voiture qu'il vient de vendre *


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle de la médisance de la diffamation et de la désinformation&#8230; :mouais:

















Je ne dis pas que les cables de l'iphone 5 ne sont pas mieux, je constate juste qu'il y a quand même pas mal de problèmes (loin de moi l'idée de penser qu'APPLE est la seule victime de ce problème). Et non il n'y pas désinformation et encore moins diffamation (et je connais très bien la loi)


----------



## ergu (16 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> j'ai eu 3 ipod, donc autant de câble, c'est chose commune.



3 cas, même concentrés sur une même personne, ne font pas "chose commune"
J'ai eu 8 iPods et 1 iPad, jamais eu le moindre problème avec les cables - je n'arrive même pas à comprendre comment tu as fait pour avoir ce résultat-là. A part les mâcher, je ne vois pas...


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> 3 cas, même concentrés sur une même personne, ne font pas "chose commune"
> J'ai eu 8 iPods et 1 iPad, jamais eu le moindre problème avec les cables - je n'arrive même pas à comprendre comment tu as fait pour avoir ce résultat-là. A part les mâcher, je ne vois pas...



J'ai édité et supprimé ça, je voulais dire chose commune pas seulement par rapport à moi mais à ce qu'on peut trouver sur le net. Cependant pour moi si c'est chose commune  

Après tu sais entre défaut de conception, et mauvaise conception, la frontière est parfois mince. 

Et je peux même aller plus loin en prenant une photo de mes écouteurs qui sont également en train de perdre leurs protections pour éviter qu'un câble se dénude ...


----------



## ergu (16 Juillet 2013)

Je dois être chanceux du cable, alors.
Hé, hé, hé.

Pour les écouteurs, je ne peux pas dire, je n'utilise jamais ceux fournis avec le iPod.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que les cables de l'iphone 5 ne sont pas mieux, je constate juste qu'il y a quand même pas mal de problèmes (loin de moi l'idée de penser qu'APPLE est la seule victime de ce problème). Et non il n'y pas désinformation et encore moins diffamation (et je connais très bien la loi)


Il n'est pire lourd que celui qui ne veux rien entendre ni lire&#8230; :mouais:

Je t'ai mis deux liens dont un média officiel chinois qui stipulent qu'elle utilisait un chargeur non Apple !!! Et c'est pas le genre des chinois à faire des cadeaux aux US&#8230; 



ergu a dit:


> 3 cas, même concentrés sur une même personne, ne font pas "chose commune"
> J'ai eu 8 iPods et 1 iPad, jamais eu le moindre problème avec les cables - je n'arrive même pas à comprendre comment tu as fait pour avoir ce résultat-là. A part les mâcher, je ne vois pas...


+1 

Sinon JustTheWay achète un chat tu dois être envahi de souris (non Apple) chez toi pour avoir des câbles ainsi amochés&#8230; :mouais:

Perso mes deux jeux d'écouteurs iPhone, iPod, le câble d'alimentation du MacBook, le câble de l'iPhone sont en parfait état&#8230;


----------



## Galekal (16 Juillet 2013)

"On demande simplement à Christopher Froome de ralentir"


Dernières nouvelles du Tour de Farce


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il n'est pire lourd que celui qui ne veux rien entendre ni lire&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Je t'ai mis deux liens dont un médias officiel chinois qui stipulent qu'elle utilisait un chargeur non Apple !!! Et c'est pas le genre des chinois à faire des cadeaux aux US&#8230;
> 
> ...



J'avais lu avant que tu édites, ceci explique cela. De quoi dédouaner APPLE cependant rien n'empêche que cela arrive avec du matos APPLE enfin il faut le vouloir parce qu'il faut mettre ses doigts là où il y a le câble dénudé. 

J'ai un chat pas de souris, cependant j'utilise souvent mon ipod. Mais j'utilise encore plus mon chargeur de smartphone qui n'a aucun problème, par contre il est moche.  Quoique ils ont changé pour faire "comme APPLE" et bah j'ai pas encore de problème. 

Et perso vu mon utilisation le problème n'est pas dû au fait que je tire sur le câble, mais des différentes torsions aux extrémités des câbles. Il y a deux moyens simple pour corriger ce problème, augmenter en épaisseur la protection (pas beau pour APPLE), et changer de système (encore moins beau).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Et perso vu mon utilisation le problème n'est pas dû au fait que je tire sur le câble, mais des différentes torsions aux extrémités des câbles. Il y a deux moyens simple pour corriger ce problème, augmenter en épaisseur la protection (pas beau pour APPLE), et changer de système (encore moins beau).



Il y en a un troisième : faire attention ; le câble d'origine de mon iPhone 3G (ce qui ne nous rajeunit pas) est encore comme neuf !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2013)

Rhôooo les vilains !


----------



## Herogei (16 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhôooo les vilains !



Ca c'est vraiment moche par contre.
Apple pousse le bouchon un peu loin là


----------



## legritch (16 Juillet 2013)

La bourde monumentale


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhôooo les vilains !





Herogei a dit:


> Ca c'est vraiment moche par contre.
> Apple pousse le bouchon un peu loin là



C'est surtout une cible facile, Apple dit qu'il va s'informer pour savoir à quelle fonderie ses fournisseurs se fournissent eux même, après, il va falloir qu'ils sachent comment cette fonderie s'approvisionne, donc là on est en présence d'une chaîne ou Apple achète à A, qui achète à B qui lui même achète à C, D, E, F, G, etc. Je pense que l'accusation des Amis de la Terre est remarquablement peu étayée, et assez provocatrice, parce que 1) Il m'est facile de croire Apple quand ils disent qu'ils ne savent pas et vont vérifier, 2) Je voudrais bien savoir comment eux même sont en mesure d'affirmer ça au vu de la difficulté d'établir une traçabilité là dessus, 3) Qu'est-ce qui donne à penser que l'industrie électronique "high tech" soit la plus grosse consommatrice d'étain, et 4 ce qui leur permet d'affirmer que l'Indonésie est le plus gros producteur d'étain (avec 13% de la production mondiale, elle n'arrive que très loin derrière la Chine (28%, plus du double) qui est, elle même distancée par l'indonésie (17%), et talonnée par le Pérou (12%), le premier producteur mondial, elle est même derrière. Par ailleurs, sur ces 13% de la production mondiale, que représente l'extraction clandestine ? 1% ? 1,5% ? Même à 2%, ça ne représenterait que 0,26% de la production mondiale, ce qui rend légitime de penser qu'une firme comme Apple ne puisse dire avec certitude, sans étudier de plus près la question, si une part de ces 0,26% entre dans ses produits (d'ailleurs, je doute qu'Apple achète de l'étain, ils achètent de la soudure, ce qui doit encore ajouter trois ou 4 intermédiaires supplémentaires dans la chaîne d'approvisionnement, et pourquoi ne stigmatise-t-on pas les bricoleurs amateurs qui, comme moi, emploient de l'étain pour leurs soudures ? Vu le nombre que nous sommes sur la planète, on en utilise sûrement plus qu'Apple, et nous, on ne contrôle absolument rien).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2013)

*Ce gosse est dangereux !*


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ce gosse est dangereux !*


Dangereux pour qui ???

Le pouvoir islamique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dangereux pour qui ???
> 
> Le pouvoir islamique ?



Pour n'importe qui, avec une langue aussi bien pendue.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour n'importe qui, avec une langue aussi bien pendue.


Pour une fois qu'un gamin de cet âge ne s'exprime pas avec des "LOLs" ou des "zyvas" voire des "Fuck your Mother" je comprends pas ta réaction :mouais:



> Nous ne nous sommes pas débarrassés d'un régime militaire pour le remplacer par une théocratie fasciste."
>  "Théocratie fasciste ? Je ne sais même pas ce que cela signifie...", lui répond la journaliste.
>  "Une théocratie fasciste, c'est quand vous manipulez la religion et mettez en place des lois radicales au nom de la religion, même si la religion ne les demande pas", répond sereinement Ali Ahmed.



Lui il aura son Bac dans 2 ans car il promet


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

En tous cas, moi, ça m'amuse ! (à noter que c'est un chien de par chez moi :style: :king


----------



## patlek (16 Juillet 2013)

Ya tillman, qui dit "ouaf ouaaafff ouaffff"

[YOUTUBE]R8XAlSp838Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour une fois qu'un gamin de cet âge ne s'exprime pas avec des "LOLs" ou des "zyvas" voire des "Fuck your Mother" je comprends pas ta réaction :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Lui il aura son Bac dans 2 ans car il promet



Il y a malentendu (j'aurais dû rajouter un smiley). Parler de sa dangerosité, ce n'était pas le critiquer. Les pouvoirs autoritaires s'efforcent généralement de formater la jeunesse dans le sens de l'obéissance et n'aiment guère ceux qui jouent les gavroches. Les islamistes comme les militaires auront du mal à contrôler des jeunes de cet acabit. C'est en cela qu'il est dangereux. C'est une bonne chose. 


Ceci étant dit, il récite peut-être un discours bien appris. Et le camp adverse a aussi une réelle capacité à mobiliser la jeunesse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Et le camp adverse a aussi une réelle capacité à mobiliser la jeunesse.



Oui, mais eux, le discours "bien appris", là, il ne fait aucun doute !


----------



## Galekal (16 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Il y a malentendu (j'aurais dû rajouter un smiley). Parler de sa dangerosité, ce n'était pas le critiquer. Les pouvoirs autoritaires s'efforcent généralement de formater la jeunesse dans le sens de l'obéissance et n'aiment guère ceux qui jouent les gavroches. Les islamistes comme les militaires auront du mal à contrôler des jeunes de cet acabit. C'est en cela qu'il est dangereux. C'est une bonne chose.
> 
> 
> Ceci étant dit, il récite peut-être un discours bien appris. Et le camp adverse a aussi une réelle capacité à mobiliser la jeunesse.



Au vu du rapport de forces, le gamin est certainement plus en danger qu'il n'est dangereux.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Ce gosse est dangereux !*



"Le jeune garçon ne fait-il que répéter un discours appris par cur ?"

Si ce n'est pas le cas (en plus c'est bizarre ce journaliste qui fait mine de ne pas savoir ce qu'est une théocratie, dand même...), il est effectivement impressionnant.


----------



## Galekal (17 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> "Le jeune garçon ne fait-il que répéter un discours appris par cur ?"
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas (en plus c'est bizarre ce journaliste qui fait mine de ne pas savoir ce qu'est une théocratie, dand même...), il est effectivement impressionnant.



Deux possibilités vraisemblables :
- Soit l'interview est mise en scène
- Soit le journaliste cherche a vérifier que le gamin maîtrise son sujet

Et s'il n'y a pas de mise en scène, _l'imprudente sincérité_ de l'enfant surdoué n'est pas a exclure.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h50 ----------

Retour en France. 

"Pour une partie des ménages les plus modestes, faire face aux dépenses alimentaires est devenu plus difficile"


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> en plus c'est bizarre ce journaliste qui fait mine de ne pas savoir ce qu'est une théocratie, dand même...



Pas "une théocratie", mais "une théocratie fasciste", c'est quand même moins courant ! 



Galekal a dit:


> Retour en France.
> 
> "Pour une partie des ménages les plus modestes, faire face aux dépenses alimentaires est devenu plus difficile"



Nan mais ils rêvent, ces salauds de pauvres  Vouloir manger alors qu'il y a toute cette dette à rembourser ? Ils ne s'imaginent quand même pas qu'au prétexte fallacieux que cette dette a été contractée pour enrichir les plus riches d'entre nous*, ce sont ces plus riches d'entre nous qui vont mettre la main à la poche pour la rembourser ? 

(*) C'est à dire, pour l'essentiel, ceux qui ont bâti leur fortune en faisant bosser une partie de ces mêmes salauds de pauvres à la construction des infrastructures et à la mise en place des services que ces emprunts ont servi à financer !


----------



## fedo (17 Juillet 2013)

c'est l'heure du Pastis à la police municipale de Cogolin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2013)

fedo a dit:


> c'est l'heure du Pastis à la police municipale de Cogolin !



Ouh là là ! Quel pastis !


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Retour en France.
> 
> "Pour une partie des ménages les plus modestes, faire face aux dépenses alimentaires est devenu plus difficile"



Oui. Quand je vois le prix de mon caddie hebdomadaire (bon, trois gamins, ça bouffe, mais quand même...), ça ne m'étonne pas.
Ce n'est pas pour rien que la fréquentation des banques alimentaires a explosé, avec un public qu'on n'aurait jamais envisagé au tout début (retraités, mères célibataires, travailleurs "pauvres", ...).
C'est absolument effrayant de constater qu'en France, en 2013, une portion de la population ne peut pas manger correctement, voire à sa faim (cf, par exemple, les témoignages de mères qui gardent le repas de midi de leur lieu de travail pour le gamin, le soir...).


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2013)

j'ajoute aussi les fortes variations des prix dans une même région, j'ai quitté Paris pour un retour en banlieue : résultat une baisse de 20% des prix dans mon caddie :mouais: on est deux, la moyenne du caddie par semaine était de 100 euros (alimentaire + hygiène + entretien), maintenant c'est 80 euros, et encore cela ne comprend que les "grosses courses" de plus une partie des denrées alimentaires de ma compagne est fournie par les APHP (pour raison médicale)

sinon je rappel pour que pour pas mal de produit de l'alimentation les petits commerçants sont souvent moins cher que les grandes surfaces (viande par exemple  )


----------



## wip (17 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> "C'est absolument effrayant de constater qu'en France, en 2013, une portion de la population ne peut pas manger correctement, voire à sa faim"


Pourquoi, ça te parait normal ailleurs ? :hein:

T'inquiètes, je ne fais que rebondir facilement sur cette expression qui me parait, au fils du temps, de plus en plus ridicule... :rateau:

Ce que je veux dire c'est que je ne pense pas qu'il y ai beaucoup de pays dans le monde ou l'on es à l'abris de la pauvreté 

Cdlmt


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai quitté Paris pour un retour en banlieue : résultat une baisse de 20% des prix dans mon caddie



Logique, il faut bien que le commerçant répercute ses charges sur le prix de vente. Donc, à loyer cher, produit cher.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> sinon je rappel pour que pour pas mal de produit de l'alimentation les petits commerçants sont souvent moins cher que les grandes surfaces (viande par exemple  )



Je confirme.

D'ailleurs, perso, tout ce qui est viande, poisson, fruits et légumes, la plupart je les achète aux commerçants du marché du coin (Capucins, pour ceux qui connaissent) : ça me coûte moins cher que dans la grande surface où je fais mes courses et ce n'est pas moins bon, voire meilleur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2013)

Mieux que la série des Martine, la série des Kim


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Juillet 2013)

wip a dit:


> Pourquoi, ça te parait normal ailleurs ? :hein:
> 
> T'inquiètes, je ne fais que rebondir facilement sur cette expression qui me parait, au fils du temps, de plus en plus ridicule... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais écrit que c'était normal ailleurs.
Je parle de ce que je connais ou croid connaître.
La France, 2e puissance économique de la zone Euro, qui se targue d'avoir un modèle social exemplaire que nous payons tous très cher voit sa pauvreté augmenter régulièment (sans exploser, faut pas exagérer non plus) depuis une dizaine d'annés après une baisse spactacilaire .
C'est ça que sous entends en France en 2013. 8 à 13% de français sous le seil de pauvreté en France, suivant le mode de calcul en 2010. Quand j'étais tombé sur ces chiffres, pour un cours, j'en avais été pour le moins, disons... surpris.
Maintenant libre à toi de trouver mon expression expression ridicule...

"je ne pense pas qu'il y ai beaucoup de pays dans le monde ou l'on es à l'abris de la pauvreté "

C'est pas mal non plus, dans le genre...


----------



## Galekal (17 Juillet 2013)

Un autre éclairage sur l'accident de Brétigny sur Orge, entre autres choses

Une analyse réaliste et sans concessions.


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Un autre éclairage sur l'accident de Brétigny sur Orge, entre autres choses



Ouaih, entre autres choses.

Beaucoup d'autres choses !
Toutes aussi usées les unes que les autres.

Ne le prends pas comme une attaque personnelle, mais où est l'éclairage sur l'accident ?
En quoi ce qui est donné comme information serait neuf ou donnerait un éclairage nouveau ?

Non franchement&#8230; vu, lu, revu, relu, et toujours aucune proposition.

Et utiliser l'accident de Bretigny en introduction pour l'oublier aussi vite,  est proprement *dégueulasse* comme procédé.


----------



## Galekal (17 Juillet 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Ouaih, entre autres choses.
> 
> Beaucoup d'autres choses !
> Toutes aussi usées les unes que les autres.
> ...



Un article complémentaire apportant des précisions quant a "un réseau négligé faute de moyens"


... et il ne me semble pas contredire le premier sur le fond...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je ne dis pas que les cables de l'iphone 5 ne sont pas mieux, je constate juste qu'il y a quand même pas mal de problèmes (loin de moi l'idée de penser qu'APPLE est la seule victime de ce problème). Et non il n'y pas désinformation et encore moins diffamation (et je connais très bien la loi)



J'aime bien le mec qui rappelle a qui veut l'entendre qu'il est juriste  
Il se trouve que je suis en master de droit pénal donc je connais aussi (un peu) la loi et en l'espèce, ça pourrait être considéré comme de la diffamation surtout si tu insinue que la mort de cette jeune fille est liée a la mauvaise qualité des câbles vendus par APPLE


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2013)

Cet élan de générosité est fantastique. Les temps sont durs mais certains restent dignes et généreux.

Merci.







:love:


----------



## Galekal (17 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Cet élan de générosité est fantastique. Les temps sont durs mais certains restent dignes et généreux.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> ...



La lettre de B.Mantelet est pleine d'esprit et joliment tournée. Une perle d'ironie fort bien pesée.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Juillet 2013)

Je me demande si ça a un lien avec le dessin de Lefred Thouron dans Charlie.


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Juillet 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> J'aime bien le mec qui rappelle a qui veut l'entendre qu'il est juriste
> Il se trouve que je suis en master de droit pénal donc je connais aussi (un peu) la loi et en l'espèce, ça pourrait être considéré comme de la diffamation surtout si tu insinue que la mort de cette jeune fille est liée a la mauvaise qualité des câbles vendus par APPLE



Oui enfin toi tu précises beaucoup plus que moi.

Visiblement concernant la diffamation tu l'as connais effectivement un peu la loi, quand la fausse modestie se trouve être la réalité.  

Enfin bon tu vas me sortir que tu habites Paris, que ta fac est la meilleure (donc paris 1 ou paris 2) bla bla bla. En attendant regardes les conditions de la diffamation, avec toute la bonne volonté du monde, elles ne sont pas réunis.  

Bonne chance pour ton master sinon  enfin vu la discussion de la dernière fois j'aurai été étonné que tu sois en master de droit public.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Cet élan de générosité est fantastique. Les temps sont durs mais certains restent dignes et généreux.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> ...



Pas mal la lettre


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2013)

Monsato se retire, partiellement


----------



## inkclub (18 Juillet 2013)

Pôle Emploi: "site préféré" des Français


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Monsanto se retire, partiellement



Coïtus interruptus interruptus ? On se retire, mais partiellement 

Sinon, *Plutôt que daugmenter les salaires, McDonalds veut apprendre à ses employés à économiser*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Sinon, *Plutôt que d&#8217;augmenter les salaires, McDonald&#8217;s veut apprendre à ses employés à économiser*



Ça me rappelle le sketch de Coluche : "Expliquez-nous de quoi vous avez besoin, on vous expliquera comment vous en passer.


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2013)

Mac Donald's première entreprise à défendre la décroissance ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2013)

Des larves de mouches carnivores s'enfonçaient dans son crâne


----------



## inkclub (18 Juillet 2013)

Brétigny-sur-Orge : des scènes de vol et de caillassage ont bien eu lieu

Le Point.fr s'est procuré un document confidentiel de la direction centrale des CRS qui fait état de jets de projectiles et de vols sur les victimes du déraillement du train.

Or le compte rendu des forces de l'ordre est sans ambiguïté. "À leur arrivée, les effectifs de la CRS 37 devaient repousser des individus, venus des quartiers voisins, qui gênaient la progression des véhicules de secours en leur jetant des projectiles", note la synthèse de la DCCRS. Un constat fort différent de celui dressé par les responsables de la Croix-Rouge et du Samu qui affirmaient n'avoir constaté "aucune agression et avoir travaillé de façon tout-à-fait normale" en gare de Brétigny. Pourtant le rapport de synthèse de la DCCRS va plus loin : "Certains de ces fauteurs de troubles avaient réussi à s'emparer d'effets personnels éparpillés sur le sol ou sur les victimes." Et la note d'enfoncer le clou : "Les fonctionnaires protégeaient ensuite les lieux de l'accident pour favoriser le travail des enquêteurs et des techniciens et sécuriser la visite des nombreuses autorités (président de la République, Premier ministre, ministre de l'Intérieur, ministre des Transports, ministre de la Santé...).


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Juillet 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> Brétigny-sur-Orge : des scènes de vol et de caillassage ont bien eu lieu
> 
> Le Point.fr s'est procuré un document confidentiel de la direction centrale des CRS qui fait état de jets de projectiles et de vols sur les victimes du déraillement du train.
> 
> Or le compte rendu des forces de l'ordre est sans ambiguïté. "À leur arrivée, les effectifs de la CRS 37 devaient repousser des individus, venus des quartiers voisins, qui gênaient la progression des véhicules de secours en leur jetant des projectiles", note la synthèse de la DCCRS. Un constat fort différent de celui dressé par les responsables de la Croix-Rouge et du Samu qui affirmaient n'avoir constaté "aucune agression et avoir travaillé de façon tout-à-fait normale" en gare de Brétigny. Pourtant le rapport de synthèse de la DCCRS va plus loin : "Certains de ces fauteurs de troubles avaient réussi à s'emparer d'effets personnels éparpillés sur le sol ou sur les victimes." Et la note d'enfoncer le clou : "Les fonctionnaires protégeaient ensuite les lieux de l'accident pour favoriser le travail des enquêteurs et des techniciens et sécuriser la visite des nombreuses autorités (président de la République, Premier ministre, ministre de l'Intérieur, ministre des Transports, ministre de la Santé...).



- Le caillassage n'a pas été démenti, seulement il n'avait pas lieu sur la scène de l'accident mais avant. 
- Le vol du portable n'a pas été démenti non plus  ni certains actes individuels.

Tout ça c'est condamnable et condamné, le problème réside dans le choix des mots, et la confusion des faits .... 

Et je ne dis pas qu'il y a pas eu des vols sur les victimes, je dis juste qu'il n'y avait aucune preuve. Et linterprétation de l'interview est quand même difficilement acceptable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2013)

*La goutte la plus lente du monde est enfin tombée*


----------



## Galekal (18 Juillet 2013)

Taxe sur les transactions financières : Moscovici très libéral sur ce coup là.

Aucune illusion a se faire. 
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Oui enfin toi tu précises beaucoup plus que moi.
> 
> Visiblement concernant la diffamation tu l'as connais effectivement un peu la loi, quand la fausse modestie se trouve être la réalité.
> 
> ...



En même temps vu que le droit européen ne reconnaît pas la différence privé/public je ne vois pas trop ce que cette question vient faire ici 
Très honnêtement je ne met pas en doute ni tes compétences ni tes connaissances, mais quand tu refusais d'admettre que la DDHC était un texte abstrait qui ne faisait pas a une référence a une société donnée (alors qu'elle présente un homme seul, sans droits économiques ni sociaux qui ne viendront qu'avec la seconde génération de droits fondamentaux) j'ai doucement halluciné .. Soit on ne se comprend pas du tout soit on a reçu un enseignement absolument opposé. 

Pour la diffamation en revanche, j'avoue que c'était un peu une pique.


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Juillet 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> En même temps vu que le droit européen ne reconnaît pas la différence privé/public je ne vois pas trop ce que cette question vient faire ici
> Très honnêtement je ne met pas en doute ni tes compétences ni tes connaissances, mais quand tu refusais d'admettre que la DDHC était un texte abstrait qui ne faisait pas a une référence a une société donnée (alors qu'elle présente un homme seul, sans droits économiques ni sociaux qui ne viendront qu'avec la seconde génération de droits fondamentaux) j'ai doucement halluciné .. Soit on ne se comprend pas du tout soit on a reçu un enseignement absolument opposé.
> 
> Pour la diffamation en revanche, j'avoue que c'était un peu une pique.




On a pas reçu un enseignement opposé, juste toi tu t'accroches à ce que tu as appris, tu me diras c'est mieux quand on est en droit, au moins toi tu dois rendre le genre de copie avec exactement ce que le prof t'a dit. (C'est bien hein). 

On t'a surement dit en L1 le droit il faut apprendre et comprendre, ils ont oubliés de dire que l'esprit critique est accepté sous réserve d'avoir le même que le professeur. Et vu le temps par matière, je t'assure que la critique est ultra fine ...


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour une fois qu'un gamin de cet âge ne s'exprime pas avec des "LOLs" ou des "zyvas" voire des "Fuck your Mother" je comprends pas ta réaction :mouais:



Je dirais plutôt : "pour une fois qu'on interroge pas seulement ou ne retient pas seulement l'interview du gamin qui s'exprime comme une bite".


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Aucune illusion a se faire.
> :hein:



T'en avais encore ? Le Père Nowel n'existe pas tu sais...


----------



## Galekal (19 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'en avais encore ?



A vrai dire, pas spécialement. Il me semble que Michéa avait vu juste lorsqu'il énonçait que la gauche de gouvernement ne faisait plus qu'anticiper (au sens d'accélérer) les évolutions de la société capitaliste.


----------



## inkclub (19 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'en avais encore ? Le Père Nowel n'existe pas tu sais...





si si à l'éducation nationale

Pour les concours de professeurs des écoles (PE), pour la session extraordinaire de 2014, la barre d'admissibilité est ainsi, selon nos informations, fixée à 4/20 à Créteil, 5/20 à Paris, 4,5/20 à Versailles, et 7/20 à Strasbourg.

l'article ne précise pas si il faut savoir lire ou écrire


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> si si à l'éducation nationale
> 
> Pour les concours de professeurs des écoles (PE), pour la session extraordinaire de 2014, la barre d'admissibilité est ainsi, selon nos informations, fixée à 4/20 à Créteil, 5/20 à Paris, 4,5/20 à Versailles, et 7/20 à Strasbourg.
> 
> l'article ne précise pas si il faut savoir lire ou écrire



Au capès externe aussi cette année admission à 7/20, 1100 admissible en français et 1000 admis... alors qu'à l'interne, ceux qui bossent déjà, dans la précarité souvent, eux n'ont pas eu ce traitement de faveur, et de loin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> si si à l'éducation nationale
> 
> Pour les concours de professeurs des écoles (PE), pour la session extraordinaire de 2014, la barre d'admissibilité est ainsi, selon nos informations, fixée à 4/20 à Créteil, 5/20 à Paris, 4,5/20 à Versailles, et 7/20 à Strasbourg.
> 
> l'article ne précise pas si il faut savoir lire ou écrire



La notation aux concours n'a aucun rapport avec celle qui est en vigueur pour le Bac ou les examens universitaires. Une bonne copie qui a traité correctement le sujet, avec quelques insuffisances, décrochera la moyenne ou à peine plus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2013)

Ce matin en lisant les news au sujet de la quasi-faillite de la ville de Detroit, je suis tombé sur un reportage photo de deux français, Yves Marchand et Romain Meffre, qui ont sillonné les "ruines" qui font à présent partie de l'environnement urbain "ordinaire" de ce qui fut parmi les villes les plus importantes des US ...

C'est à la fois majestueux et tragique, insolite et prenant ... une preuve, s'il en est, que rien ne dure et que l'on ne fait que passer !

C'est ici :

http://marchandmeffre.com/detroit/


----------



## legritch (19 Juillet 2013)

*Après sa faillite, OmniCorp propose de racheter la totalité de la dette de Detroit 
*


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> alors qu'à l'interne, ceux qui bossent déjà, dans la précarité souvent, eux n'ont pas eu ce traitement de faveur, et de loin.



Je confirme que cette différence de traitement existe aussi dans l'enseignement agricole.


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2013)

le "patient de berlin" n'est plus le seul ! 2 autres malades "GUÉRIES" AUSSI DU SIDA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2013)

*LEspagne multiplie par 18,7 dune année à lautre ses dépenses de matériel antiémeutes.*

Le mieux serait décidément de supprimer le peuple. Ça permettrait des économies.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *LEspagne multiplie par 18,7 dune année à lautre ses dépenses de matériel antiémeutes.*
> 
> Le mieux serait décidément de supprimer le peuple. Ça permettrait des économies.



C'est le seul budget où l'austérité n'est pas présente...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *LEspagne multiplie par 18,7 dune année à lautre ses dépenses de matériel antiémeutes.*
> 
> Le mieux serait décidément de supprimer le peuple. Ça permettrait des économies.



Demain, je vends des flash balls, des lacrymos et un site vantant l'insécurité ; et là je me fais des golden youcs


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2013)

Vu le monde déjà dans la place, trouve un autre panier !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juillet 2013)

M'sieur le juge, c'est elle qui nous a provoqué...


----------



## Galekal (20 Juillet 2013)

Il n'y a pas que le nabot pour faire des cadeaux aux banques

Cette fois, en piochant dans le livret A



Comme quoi... _DSK est out_ mais son disciple Mosco applique la même ligne économique.

Info confirmée sur Lemonde.fr


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que le nabot pour faire des cadeaux aux banques
> 
> Cette fois, en piochant dans le livret A
> 
> ...



Ce principe existe quand même depuis le 15ème siècle hein, en plus complexe aujourd'hui, le principe reste exactement le même.

Si cela permet réellement d'emprunter à des taux plus faible, ou au minimum de favoriser l'emprunt, c'est pas si mal. 

Si il n'y a aucun changement bah Mosco aura raté son coup.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ce principe existe quand même depuis le 15ème siècle hein, en plus complexe aujourd'hui, le principe reste exactement le même.
> 
> Si cela permet réellement d'emprunter à des taux plus faible, ou au minimum de favoriser l'emprunt, c'est pas si mal.
> 
> Si il n'y a aucun changement bah Mosco aura raté son coup.



Ben, oui. Je lis dans la news en question : _"Les établissements bancaires baisseront leur taux de commission de 0,5% à 0,4%", poursuit le texte, "afin de réduire le coût de la ressource du fonds d'épargne, au profit notamment du financement du logement social"._
J'y connais pas grand chose, mais il me semble que c'est à ça qu'est destiné l'argent généré par les livrets A, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2013)

*"La démocratie ne fonctionne plus en Amérique" déclare l'ancien président Jimmy Carter à propos des pratiques de la NSA dénoncées par E. Snowden*


----------



## Galekal (20 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, oui. Je lis dans la news en question : _"Les établissements bancaires baisseront leur taux de commission de 0,5% à 0,4%", poursuit le texte, "afin de réduire le coût de la ressource du fonds d'épargne, au profit notamment du financement du logement social"._
> J'y connais pas grand chose, mais il me semble que c'est à ça qu'est destiné l'argent généré par les livrets A, non ?



Peut être faudrait il reformuler a la base le débat en ces termes



Là, on a un peu l'impression que c'est l'argent des épargnants du livret A qui sert d'assurance aux banques, il est possible que je sois éventuellement pessimiste et médisant. 

ou pire, réaliste.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Peut être faudrait il reformuler a la base le débat en ces termes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voui. C'est ATTAC, quand même...

Sinon, je savais pas qu'il avait dit ça, monsieur Hollande : « Mon véritable adversaire na pas de nom, pas de visage, pas de parti. Il ne présentera jamais sa candidature, il ne sera donc pas élu, et pourtant il gouverne. Cet adversaire, cest le monde de la finance ».
C'est mignon tout plein.
J'ignorais que DSK écrivait ses discours (certainement en collaboration avec Cahuzac, pour sortir un truc pareil). 
Démagogie, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Galekal (20 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voui. C'est ATTAC, quand même...
> 
> Sinon, je savais pas qu'il avait dit ça, monsieur Hollande :



Source


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Source


Lui l'a dit mais pas fait&#8230; son prédécesseur l'a pas dit mais il en a fait ses amis du Fouquet's, Bolloré et j'en passe&#8230; 

Entre les deux y'a pas photos&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que le nabot pour faire des cadeaux aux banques



Le nabozy ou le nabolande ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Juillet 2013)

Je vois de moins en moins la différence.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je vois de moins en moins la différence.



Je dais sue je fais une fixette là-dessus, mais y en a un des deux qui m'a bousillé mon optimisation fiscale en baisant, je veux dire en baissant le quotient familial.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je vois de moins en moins la différence.



À ne pas confondre avec _je fais de plus en plus l'amalgame !_


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> À ne pas confondre avec _je fais de plus en plus l'amalgame !_



oui, mais là, il faudrait qu'on commence (ou plutôt qu'on recommence à réfléchir) dans ce fil.

T'as un tempérament optimiste, on dirait.


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2013)

da capo a dit:


> oui, mais là, il faudrait qu'on commence (ou plutôt qu'on recommence à réfléchir) dans ce fil.


Oui.
Il faudrait qu'on commence (ou plutôt qu'on recommence) à réfléchir...


----------



## Galekal (21 Juillet 2013)

da capo a dit:


> oui, mais là, il faudrait qu'on commence (ou plutôt qu'on recommence à réfléchir) dans ce fil.



Il y a effectivement matière a réflexion

[youtube]wIDsWf6HZE4[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il y a effectivement matière a réflexion
> 
> vidéo



Excellente analyse, malheureusement elle ne traite que de la moitié du sujet : certes, nous souhaiterions sortir du cadre, mais pour aller où ? N'étant pas anarchiste, et ne croyant pas à l'altruisme de la race humaine (oui, je sais, il y a des individus altruistes parmi nous, mais ils ne font pas le poids face à la rapacité de beaucoup de nos contemporains), ma conviction est que nous avons besoin d'un cadre pour notre société, or la seule alternative qu'on nous propose au cadre actuel est le collectivisme, j'ai beau avoir une sensibilité "de gauche", je suis intimement persuadé que le collectivisme est encore pire que le cadre actuel pour favoriser les pires des rapaces précités, il n'y a qu'à voir comment le système des apparatchiks a réussi à faire disparaitre l'altruisme dans l'expérience collectiviste soviétique : trois ans après la révolution d'octobre, il était déjà solidement structuré, et dès la mort de Lenine, il a définitivement pris le pouvoir !

Alors, bien, brisons le cadre, mais seulement après en avoir défini un autre qui donne une chance à l'altruisme &#8230; C'est pas gagné, hein !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [] la seule alternative qu'on nous propose au cadre actuel est le collectivisme[]



N'importe quoi. T'avais encore bu avant d'écrire ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> N'importe quoi. T'avais encore bu avant d'écrire ça.



Ben cite m'en une autre (qui tienne la route, s'entend), histoire de voir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben cite m'en une autre (qui tienne la route, s'entend), histoire de voir



« La dépression mondiale actuelle, l'anomalie monstrueuse que constitue le chômage dans un monde plein de besoins, les fautes désastreuses que nous avons commises, nous rendent incapables de voir ce qui se passe au-dessous de la surface et d'interpréter le sens véritable des événements. Mais je prédis que les deux conclusions pessimistes opposées et qui font tant de bruit dans le monde actuellement se verront démenties de notre vivant  la conclusion pessimiste des révolutionnaires qui estiment que tout va si mal que seul un bouleversement radical peut nous sauver, et la conclusion pessimiste des réactionnaires qui considèrent que l'équilibre de notre vie économique et sociale est si fragile que nous ne pouvons tenter aucune expérience. » 


C'est d'une actualité brûlante, n'est-ce pas ?


C'est extrait de _Perspectives économiques&#8232; pour nos petits-enfants_ (1930). Et c'est signé Keynes.


----------



## inkclub (21 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, bien, brisons le cadre, mais seulement après en avoir défini un autre qui donne une chance à l'altruisme  C'est pas gagné, hein !




enfin un peu d'altruisme dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## inkclub (21 Juillet 2013)

pour 50 briques t'as plus rien


François Hollande l'avait dit. L'"idéal" serait de ne pas augmenter les impôts l'an prochain.

mais ça c'était avant


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2013)

Les faussaires n'ont pas froid aux yeux


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juillet 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> pour 50 briques t'as plus rien
> 
> 
> François Hollande l'avait dit. L'"idéal" serait de ne pas augmenter les impôts l'an prochain.
> ...



La suppression de niche fiscale N'EST PAS UNE AUGMENTATION D'IMPÔTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

C'est  la suppression d'un avantage qui se traduit par le fait qu'une catégorie de personne ne va plus bénéficier d'un avantage. Tu vas me dire "oui mais au final si on m'enlève cet avantage je paye plus d'impôt" et oui, mais tu payes ce que tu aurais dû payer à la base ! 

Et la suppression des niches fiscales c'est très impopulaire et personne n'a eu les couilles de le faire, si l'ancien président avait respecté ses promesses, Hollande n'aurait pas eu à le faire. Après c'est une question politique, stratégiquement le mieux c'est de supprimer au début, et d'en créer à la fin, ou de promettre d'en créer ... ce qu'a très bien fait Sarkozy.

Puis en politique ils aiment bien la confusion, entre impôt direct et indirect, je trouve que c'est méprisant pour l'électorat, et que cela entraine un manque cruel de compréhension.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Juillet 2013)

Par contre, on appelle parfois tout et n'importe quoi une "niche fiscale".


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre, on appelle parfois tout et n'importe quoi une "niche fiscale".



Oui, j'avais lu par ici quequ'un qui mettait les frais professionnels en déclaration réelle dans les niches fiscales...

J'attends celui qui va supprimer des niches sensibles, comme celle des journalistes. 
Monsieur Juppé l'avait fait, semble-t-il, puis ça a été rétabli sous une autre forme par le gouvernement suivant.
Je suis tombé à ce propos sur un article du Monde qui cherche à justifier les avantages fiscaux des journalistes. Il admet que l'argument des frais professionnels élevés ne tient plus, mais insiste sur la précarité de l'emploi d'un certain nombre de journalistes (ce qui paraît donc assez spécifique à cette profession pour l'auteur, puisque justifiant un avantage fiscal propre...) et la baisse des revenus des journalistes en CDI (la encore, certainement très spécifique à cette profession...), dont le salaire brut (j'imagine moyen) n'est plus que de 3850&#8364;/mois.
Pauvres bichons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> La suppression de niche fiscale N'EST PAS UNE AUGMENTATION D'IMPÔTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Si j'ai bien lu l'article, dans le cadre envisagé, si ! Par "augmentation des impôts", il faut entendre "augmentation des recettes fiscales", or, là, c'est bien ce dont il est question, en supprimant des niches fiscales et en chopant des fraudeurs !


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [...] et en chopant des fraudeurs !



Ce qui n'est pas très moral st probablement contre-productif, les (gros) fraudeurs étant souvent des gens biens : Monsieur Cahuzac, par exemple est chirurgien spécialisé dans le traitement chirurgical de la calvitie, ce qu'on ne peut faire que par sacerdoce et parce qu'on la passion des poils chevillée au corps. 
De plus, leur fraude est bonne pour tout le monde, puisque cet argent sauvé des griffes de l'état, au lieu d'être dépensé bêtement pour la collectivité, va fructifier et faire des petits dans les banques (offshore, mais c'est un détail), d'où les sous ne devraient jamais sortir, sinon, elles tombent malades (on a vu l'épidémie mortelle qui a frappée les banques chypriottes).
Les sous, c'est pas fait pour servir, c'est un outil spécialisé pour les banques et les riches qui sont les seuls à savoir correctement les utiliser, et d'où ils ne devraient jamais sortir.

Est-ce qu'on donne des bétonneuses et des pelleteuses à tout le monde ? Bien sûr que non, elles sortent pas des chantiers.
Avec les sous, c'est pareil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce qui n'est pas très moral st probablement contre-productif, les (gros) fraudeurs étant souvent des gens biens : Monsieur Cahuzac, par exemple est chirurgien spécialisé dans le traitement chirurgical de la calvitie, ce qu'on ne peut faire que par sacerdoce et parce qu'on la passion des poils chevillée au corps.
> De plus, leur fraude est bonne pour tout le monde, puisque cet argent sauvé des griffes de l'état, au lieu d'être dépensé bêtement pour la collectivité, va fructifier et faire des petits dans les banques (offshore, mais c'est un détail), d'où les sous ne devraient jamais sortir, sinon, elles tombent malades (on a vu l'épidémie mortelle qui a frappée les banques chypriottes).
> Les sous, c'est pas fait pour servir, c'est un outil spécialisé pour les banques qui sont les seules à savoir correctement les utiliser, et d'où ils ne devraient jamais sortir.
> 
> ...



Explication "béton" s'il en est !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2013)

*Humour suisse...*


----------



## Penetrator (22 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Humour suisse...*


euh c'est bien vrai puisqu'on mesure jamais l'intelligence ou la capacité de réfléchir par soi même
on crée des zombis


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Humour suisse...*


Tu me cherches là 

Si tu veux savoir ce que je pense de ce pays est résumé dans ce lien

Je n'ai rien contre les petits Suisses mais un pays qui s'est considérablement enrichi, encore plus, durant la guerre de 39-45 en spoliant les biens des juifs déportés par tes copains nazillons ne mérite que le mépris 

Tu vas finir par me fâcher vraiment l'ami facho


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu me cherches là&#8230;
> 
> Si tu veux savoir ce que je pense de ce pays est résumé dans ce lien
> 
> ...



Je sais pas si tu plaisantes ou pas, mais le lien donné n'est pas très à la gloire des suisses, ou alors quelque chose m'échappe (déjà que ça m'échappe totalement qu'on puisse appeler ça de l'humour).
Quant aux commentaires, ils ont un subtile relent de multiples fragrances : xénophobie, racisme, antisémitisme, homophobie, et globalement tout-ce-qui-n'est-pas-suisse-chrétien-et-blanc-phobie.
Très délicat, ça se lit sans fin.
Une soirée suisse, à se raconter ces blagues suisses en s'enfonçant du fromage fondu des les trous et tu parviens à une extase tellement forte qu'elle en a quelque chose de spirituel.
C'est forcé.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien lu l'article, dans le cadre envisagé, si ! Par "augmentation des impôts", il faut entendre "augmentation des recettes fiscales", or, là, c'est bien ce dont il est question, en supprimant des niches fiscales et en chopant des fraudeurs !



Oui sauf que même dans ce cas il ne s'agit pas d'une "augmentation des impôts" 

D'ailleurs tu peux très bien augmenter les impôts (direct et indirect) sans pour autant augmenter les recettes fiscales de lÉtat (nouvelles mesures, chômages en hausse, baisse de la consommation ....) 

Pour les niches fiscales c'est relativement simple à définir, c'est toutes les mesures dérogatoires, c'est donc très large. 

Les 10% sur les salaires c'est une niche fiscale  au sens juridique.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Oui sauf que même dans ce cas il ne s'agit pas d'une "augmentation des impôts"
> 
> D'ailleurs tu peux très bien augmenter les impôts (direct et indirect) sans pour autant augmenter les recettes fiscales de lÉtat (nouvelles mesures, chômages en hausse, baisse de la consommation ....)
> 
> ...



Oui, mais les 10%, c'est pas dérogatoire, puisque tout le monde y a droit. Donc c'est pas vraiment un niche, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu me cherches là
> 
> Si tu veux savoir ce que je pense de ce pays est résumé dans ce lien
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre les petits Suisses mais un pays qui s'est considérablement enrichi, encore plus, durant la guerre de 39-45 en spoliant les biens des juifs déportés par tes copains nazillons ne mérite que le mépris []



En même temps, ce lien montre que les Suisses se penchent malgré tout sur les aspects sombres de leur histoire (voir ici le rapport final de la commission indépendantes d'experts chargée d'étudier les rapports entre la CH et l'Allemagne nazie : http://www.uek.ch/fr/schlussbericht/synthese/uekf.pdf). 

On ne peut pas non plus juger la Suisse d'aujourd'hui uniquement sur ce critère. Sinon l'Allemagne est carrément infréquentable. La Suède, qui a fourni du minerai de fer et de l'acier au Reich (11 des 15 millions de tonnes consommées par le Reich durant la première année de la guerre), en échange de l'or volé aux banques centrales des pays occupés ou arrachés aux juifs exterminés (Cf. Sven Fredrik Hedin, Göran Elgemyr, _Sweden and the Shoah: the untold chapters_) ne vaut pas mieux. On pourrait aussi parler du rôle de la Turquie

Bref, si la Suisse n'a pas été exemplaire durant la 2e GM. quel pays l'a été vraiment ? Ce n'est évidemment pas un motif pour ignorer le passé. Mais c'en est un pour éviter les stigmatisations collectives. Dire que la Suisse ne mérite « que le mépris » du fait de tel ou tel aspect de son passé me paraît un peu fort.


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> ...tes copains nazillons...


Dans les forums de MacG, ayant la naïve gentillesse de me considérer peu ou prou copain des intervenants, je me sens ici insulté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2013)

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit ici question des copains "du forum", du moins, pas d'une façon générale. D'ailleurs, s'il qualifie les copains en question, c'est évidement pour marquer une différence entre ces copains particuliers là, et d'autres éventuels copains que le dit individu pourrait éventuellement avoir


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2013)

Les copains de mes copains sont...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2013)

Oh dites vous avez bien lu et surtout compris l'article 



> Désarmante France. Quarante ans de déficit, une dette abyssale, mais elle fait la leçon. Elle donne un cours de gestion de faillite au *pays le plus riche du monde*. Le cancre fait la nique au premier de classe: le panache laisse coi. Admirable. Encore!



Si c'est devenu le pays le plus riche au monde c'est pas par le travail ni en exploitant ses richesses naturelles

C'est uniquement en ayant spolié les biens d'autrui à des époques noires de notre histoire !!! 

D'ailleurs ce sujet devrait passer au comptoir car c'est pas le fil pour en débattre


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais les 10%, c'est pas dérogatoire, puisque tout le monde y a droit. Donc c'est pas vraiment un niche, non ?



C'est un abattement qui a été réalisé dans le cadre de la reforme de simplification des finances publiques, le fait qu'elle touche tout le monde n'est pas important, d'ailleurs elle ne touche pas tout le monde vu que tu as le choix entre les 10% et la déduction du montant des frais réels (quand le montant est supérieur au 10%, c'est pas automatique là), il y a des conditions aussi car tout ne rentre pas dans les frais professionnels.

Cependant c'est largement compréhensible de ne pas considérer les 10% comme une niche, le fait que ce soit automatique n'aide pas déjà, et le caractère général laisse penser qu'il s'agit plus d'un principe qu'une dérogation. 

Les 10% sont quand même critiquable, vu que c'est un taux fixe cela veut dire que plus tu as un gros salaire plus les 10% sont avantageux (en toute logique aussi plus tu gagnes de l'argent plus les frais sont gros), à l'inverse moins tu as un gros salaire plus tes frais sont faibles. Bon c'est pas complet comme critique et l'objectif étant de simplifier on va dire que c'est bon , le fait est que c'est quand même une niche fiscale, juridiquement parlant.

Et que "justice sociale" et simplification ici ne font pas bon ménage. 

Au passage les 10% touchent tellement de monde qu'il est quand même question de le supprimer pour les retraites...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oh dites vous avez bien lu et surtout compris l'article&#8230;



D'ailleurs ce texte tourne depuis un moment, on pourrait se poser la question de savoir d'où il sort...


----------



## ergu (22 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Humour suisse...*



Non, humour de droite.
Mais... C'est pas drôle.
Ben non. Mais c'est un peu le principe, aussi.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> [...]vu que c'est un taux fixe cela veut dire que plus tu as un gros salaire plus les 10% sont avantageux (en toute logique aussi plus tu gagnes de l'argent plus les frais sont gros), à l'inverse moins tu as un gros salaire plus tes frais sont faibles. Bon c'est pas complet comme critique et l'objectif étant de simplifier on va dire que c'est bon [...]



Non, mais je n'avais effectivement jamais réfléchis en ces termes.
Pour la TVA, que je trouve injuste à cause du même principe (plus t'es riche, moins tu paye proportionnellement à tes revenus), mais pas pour cet abattement.
Dont acte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> En même temps, ce lien montre que les Suisses se penchent malgré tout sur les aspects sombres de leur histoire (voir ici le rapport final de la commission indépendantes d'experts chargée d'étudier les rapports entre la CH et l'Allemagne nazie : http://www.uek.ch/fr/schlussbericht/synthese/uekf.pdf).
> 
> On ne peut pas non plus juger la Suisse d'aujourd'hui uniquement sur ce critère. Sinon l'Allemagne est carrément infréquentable. La Suède, qui a fourni du minerai de fer et de l'acier au Reich (11 des 15 millions de tonnes consommées par le Reich durant la première année de la guerre), en échange de l'or volé aux banques centrales des pays occupés ou arrachés aux juifs exterminés (Cf. Sven Fredrik Hedin, Göran Elgemyr, _Sweden and the Shoah: the untold chapters_) ne vaut pas mieux. On pourrait aussi parler du rôle de la Turquie
> 
> Bref, si la Suisse n'a pas été exemplaire durant la 2e GM. quel pays l'a été vraiment ? Ce n'est évidemment pas un motif pour ignorer le passé. Mais c'en est un pour éviter les stigmatisations collectives. Dire que la Suisse ne mérite « que le mépris » du fait de tel ou tel aspect de son passé me paraît un peu fort.



Je plussoie.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ...
> J'attends celui qui va supprimer des niches sensibles, comme celle des journalistes.
> ...


On ne peut pas me suspecter d'amour envers les journalistes, mais il faut admettre que la profession semble clairement se précariser. Les "gros" emploient des myriades de "petits" (ou de "petites", ce qui permet de cumuler plusieurs types d'employabilité dans une profession ou le gros contrat semble essentiellement masculin et les CDD essentiellement féminins).
Je pense que les 3800 euros ne concernent pas pas pal de journalistes.

Ca permet de poser un problème : certains "avantages" fiscaux semblent là pour tenter de colmater à coup d'argent public ce que ne veut plus donner le privé. 

Si on prend les heures sup' refiscalisées, les heures sup' defiscalisées étaient déjà une mauvaise affaire : on commence par "permettre" à ceux qui veulent le faire de  se taper des heures sup'. Le coût de la vie augmentant dans la foulée, les heures sup' deviennent obligatoires pour maintenir sont niveau de vie (et on trouve même de bonnes âmes pour faire honte à ceux qui s'y mettent sur le tard parce qu'ils n'ont plus le choix alors qu'elles n'ont rien dit pour ceux qui se sont ruées dessus direct). Après on les refiscalise et tout le monde l'a bien profond.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On ne peut pas me suspecter d'amour envers les journalistes, mais il faut admettre que la profession semble clairement se précariser. Les "gros" emploient des myriades de "petits" (ou de "petites", ce qui permet de cumuler plusieurs types d'employabilité dans une profession ou le gros contrat semble essentiellement masculin et les CDD essentiellement féminins).
> Je pense que les 3800 euros ne concernent pas pas pal de journalistes.
> 
> Ca permet de poser un problème : certains "avantages" fiscaux semblent là pour tenter de colmater à coup d'argent public ce que ne veut plus donner le privé.
> ...



Certes, tout ce que tu dis est certainement vrai, mais n'est pas spécifique à cette profession.
Partout, de l'enseignement au (para)médical (les jeunes qui débutent en non libéral, de plus en plus fréquent), des gens galèrent avec de contrats précaires. Il n'ont pas d'avantages fiscaux pour autant.
OK pour aider les journalistes, moi, j'ai rien contre, mais alors, qu'on donne les mêmes avantages aux autres à situation équivalente.


----------



## inkclub (22 Juillet 2013)

Les banques européennes rattrapées par la faillite de Detroit

Les banques du Vieux continent ont acquis pour un milliard de dollars de dette de Detroit. Elles relativisent limpact du défaut de la ville.

le casino est open


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2013)

Monsieur et Madame Anfan ont 2 filles : Irénée, Ludivine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> Les banques européennes rattrapées par la faillite de Detroit
> 
> Les banques du Vieux continent ont acquis pour un milliard de dollars de dette de Detroit. Elles relativisent l&#8217;impact du défaut de la ville.
> 
> le casino est open



Pas de quoi s'inquiéter, vraiment ! Vont nous pondre une petite augmentation d'impôts et financer tout ça avec de l'argent public, de toute façon, argent que les banques nous reprêteront avec intérêt, mais seront, quelques temps après, dispensées de rembourser !


----------



## inkclub (23 Juillet 2013)

McDonald's renonce aux emplois d'avenir


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2013)

comment Goldman Sachs entube les industriels et aux finals les consommateurs


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non, mais je n'avais effectivement jamais réfléchis en ces termes.
> Pour la TVA, que je trouve injuste à cause du même principe (plus t'es riche, moins tu paye proportionnellement à tes revenus), mais pas pour cet abattement.
> Dont acte



Oui mais les impôts indirects ont un effet indolore, à l'inverse de l'impôt sur le revenu qui lui est douloureux et qui a un taux progressif. La mise en place d'une TVA avec taux progressif est juste impossible, de plus cela sera considéré comme de la discrimination. 

L&#8217;abattement est injuste pour le même principe et on a pris les 10% mais cela s'applique à tous les abattements, sauf que le principe est la progressivité sur l'impôt sur le revenu et aussi l'individualisation (avec les pouvoirs de contraintes qui vont avec, administration fiscale) et non sur la TVA. Enfaite toutes les niches fiscales détruisent totalement l'intérêt de la progressivité. 

C'est une question de point de vue après


----------



## Galekal (23 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas de quoi s'inquiéter, vraiment ! Vont nous pondre une petite augmentation d'impôts et financer tout ça avec de l'argent public, de toute façon, argent que les banques nous reprêteront avec intérêt, mais seront, quelques temps après, dispensées de rembourser !



C'est comme si c'était déjà chose faite et c'est plié, emballé, pesé. 
En bonne logique libérale.
Inévitablement. :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2013)

*Accounting for the ethnic unemployment gap in France and the US*

Un article intéressant vient de paraître sur le très bon portail économique VoxEu.org.

Partant du constat que le taux de chômage des immigrés d&#8217;origine africaine en France est supérieur de 6 points à celui des nationaux (aux E.-U., l&#8217;écart entre blancs et noirs est de 9 points de pourcentage), l&#8217;étude de Gobillon, Rupert et Wasmer montre qu&#8217;une part non négligeable de ce décalage peut être expliquée, en France, comme aux E.-U., par des facteurs purement spatiaux, le temps de déplacement domicile-travail des immigrés ou des noirs américains étant plus long. En France, cette donnée pourrait expliquer entre 17% et 25% de la différence observée entre les taux de chômage des minorités immigrées et des nationaux.

Cette étude confirme trois faits bien connus des sociologues, géographes et économistes qui ont étudié la question, bien qu&#8217;ils restent souvent ignorés du grand public.
- La concurrence qu&#8217;apportent les immigrés aux nationaux est limitée, compte-tenu de leur taux de chômage plus élevé et de leur spécialisation dans certains secteurs d&#8217;activité ou certains postes particuliers. Les effets de l&#8217;immigration sur le marché du travail sont en fait mitigés. Elle contribue à accroître légèrement le taux de chômage global, mais aide en contrepartie à répondre à la pénurie de main-d&#8217;&#339;uvre que connaissent divers métiers.
- Les discriminations à l&#8217;embauche ne peuvent pas être considérées comme les seules responsables du taux de chômage élevé des immigrés. Ne s&#8217;attaquer qu&#8217;à ces causes ne fera pas disparaître entièrement ces disparités.
- Les ségrégations socio-spatiales sont bien connues pour les E.-U., mais sont moins étudiées dans le cas français. Eles jouent pourtant un rôle important et tendent à s&#8217;accentuer, compte-tenu des caractéristiques du marché de l&#8217;immobilier en France. Là aussi, la ghettoïsation ne relève pas forcément d&#8217;une volonté de mise à l&#8217;écart de telle ou telle catégorie de population, mais s&#8217;inscrit dans une logique économique (on se loge là où les loyers sont faibles) ou socioculturelle (on se regroupe par affinités).


----------



## Galekal (23 Juillet 2013)

Le cinéma des communicants : un échantillon de propos représentatifs 

Pareille comédie est a n'en pas douter grassement rémunérée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Le cinéma des communicants : un échantillon de propos représentatifs
> 
> Pareille comédie est a n'en pas douter grassement rémunérée.



Cette dame a le sens de la formule tout de même : « Il est rare de voir un tueur en série diriger sa propre enquête » est plutôt bien trouvé, s'agissant de Cahuzac.


----------



## Galekal (23 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Cette dame a le sens de la formule tout de même : « Il est rare de voir un tueur en série diriger sa propre enquête » est plutôt bien trouvé, s'agissant de Cahuzac.



Oui. Cela, c'est bien trouvé. 
Par contre, tout le cinéma tient dans la mise en scène de celle qui fait mine de tomber de (très) haut et n'aurait jamais cru...


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2013)

Cette fois c'est sur, c'est la crise.


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2013)

En temps il y a de la meilleurs charcuterie que leurs produits


----------



## Galekal (24 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Cette fois c'est sur, c'est la crise.



De tout façon, la charcuterie, c'est tout juste bon a augmenter le cholesterol LDL et les triglycérides. 
Passe encore a la limite pour le jambon blanc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Passe encore a la limite pour le jambon blanc.



Là, tu confonds "charcuterie" et "cochonnerie", faire cuire du jambon pour le manger froid, c'est un truc d'américains, ça ! :mouais:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (24 Juillet 2013)

ou de parisien...


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Cette dame a le sens de la formule tout de même : « Il est rare de voir un tueur en série diriger sa propre enquête » est plutôt bien trouvé, s'agissant de Cahuzac.



Tueur en série non, mais trafiquant, dealer et j'en passe, ça arrive... On l'a vu il n'y a pas si longtemps avec certains policier devla BAC de Marseilles... 

Sinon, pour le meurtre en série, je n'ai effectivement que des exemples cinématographiques.
Souvenons nous de Mickey Rourke dirigé par Alan Parker avant qu'il sombre (Rourke, pas Parker). A voir et revoir...


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2013)

Belfort : attaquée par des chats errants

déjà que le mien me fait cela :


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2013)

Il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2013)

Les chats sont de dangereux tueurs : http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cats_actually_kill


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Les chats sont de dangereux tueurs, c'est bien connu : http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cats_actually_kill


Le chat est un félin comme les tigres, les lions etc

En voici la liste

Perso je préfère la chatte sur un toit brûlant


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Les chats sont de dangereux tueurs : http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cats_actually_kill



chat t'étonnes ?


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2013)

Une image d'actualité.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Juillet 2013)

Ça m'avait échappé, ce n'est past un point Godwin (Libé confond), mais une ignominie de plus. Et ce type a le soutien de ses électeurs...
Je comprends que, parfois, les gens du voyage puissent être comme ressentis agaçants, envahissants, et je ne sais quoi...
Mais sortir un truc pareil, non vraiment, c'est désespérant. L'Histoire ne nous apprendra jamais rien. On le sais, mais on espère toujours pourtant que si. Mais non.


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2013)

Le Défenseur des droits va enquêter sur la politique de recrutement d'Abercrombie & Fitch


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ça m'avait échappé, ce n'est past un point Godwin (Libé confond), mais une ignominie de plus. Et ce type a le soutien de ses électeurs...
> Je comprends que, parfois, les gens du voyage puissent être comme ressentis agaçants, envahissants, et je ne sais quoi...
> Mais sortir un truc pareil, non vraiment, c'est désespérant. L'Histoire ne nous apprendra jamais rien. On le sais, mais on espère toujours pourtant que si. Mais non.



Alors là, il y a aussi à redire, on ne peut pas, sous le prétexte de génocide passé, tout permettre à ces gens, qui clament ouvertement que "les sédentaires ne sont que le gibier de leur chasse gardée" (si si, ils m'ont sorti ça un jour où ils étaient venus essayer de me fourguer je ne sais plus quelle saloperie, et où, devant mon refus, ils étaient passé aux menaces). Ce qu'ils réclament, c'est un statut de "super-citoyens", imposant le respect des lois les favorisant, tout en leur permettant de ne tenir aucun compte de celles ne leur convenant pas (comme celles concernant le respect de la propriété privée, par exemple).

Je pense entre autre à leur hypocrisie finie en ce qui concerne les terrains réservés à leur usage, de toute façon, ils ne les intéressent pas, même lorsqu'il y a des places prévues pour eux, ils ne s'en servent pas, car dans ce cas, ça les oblige à payer les services dont ils bénéficient (eau, électricité  Je vois ça régulièrement, le terrain de la ville de Meaux vide, et des camps sauvages un peu partout autour, avec des dérivations électriques sur l'éclairage public et des bouches d'incendie cassées pour avoir de l'eau (et je ne parle même pas de la vague de cambriolage quasi-systématique, la nuit précédant le matin où ils partent).

Entendons nous bien, je sais qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme ça, malheureusement, par un réflexe sectaire, ceux qui ne le sont pas protègent ceux qui le sont au titre d'une solidarité douteuse, et rare sont les camps où il n'y a pas quelques caravanes appartenant à cette catégorie.

Donc, cessons un peu de mettre sur le dos du racisme des comportements qui ne sont dus qu'à l'exaspération que ces gens suscitent partout où ils passent.

Imagine un peu, tu pars en Week-end avec ta famille, au retour à Montrouge, tu trouves tes serrures changées, et l'appartement occupé par une famille de manouches devenue inexpulsable du fait de la loi les protégeant, et toi, tu es à la rue. Ça doit faire drôle, hein, ben c'est déjà arrivé, et même après une décision de justice en ta faveur, si tu n'as pas au moins un sous-préfet dans ta manche, tu pourras toujours boire de l'eau en attendant que la force publique veuille bien consentir à la faire appliquer !


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, cessons un peu de mettre sur le dos du racisme



Surtout que « gens du voyage » n'est pas une race mais un choix, il me semble


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juillet 2013)

*Cahuzac's song...*


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors là, il y a aussi à redire, ...



'tin, P77 est passé à droite


----------



## Galekal (24 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors là, il y a aussi à redire, on ne peut pas, sous le prétexte de génocide passé, tout permettre à ces gens, qui clament ouvertement que "les sédentaires ne sont que le gibier de leur chasse gardée" (si si, ils m'ont sorti ça un jour où ils étaient venus essayer de me fourguer je ne sais plus quelle saloperie, et où, devant mon refus, ils étaient passé aux menaces). Ce qu'ils réclament, c'est un statut de "super-citoyens", imposant le respect des lois les favorisant, tout en leur permettant de ne tenir aucun compte de celles ne leur convenant pas (comme celles concernant le respect de la propriété privée, par exemple).
> 
> Je pense entre autre à leur hypocrisie finie en ce qui concerne les terrains réservés à leur usage, de toute façon, ils ne les intéressent pas, même lorsqu'il y a des places prévues pour eux, ils ne s'en servent pas, car dans ce cas, ça les oblige à payer les services dont ils bénéficient (eau, électricité &#8230; Je vois ça régulièrement, le terrain de la ville de Meaux vide, et des camps sauvages un peu partout autour, avec des dérivations électriques sur l'éclairage public et des bouches d'incendie cassées pour avoir de l'eau (et je ne parle même pas de la vague de cambriolage quasi-systématique, la nuit précédant le matin où ils partent).
> 
> ...



Ton propos me rappelle une mésaventure. Il y a quelques années de cela, ma voiture, qui n'était pas toute jeune a eu la mauvaise idée de caler a l'entrée de Coulommiers. A proximité se tenait un campement de roms. L'incident mécanique de mon véhicule n'est malheureusement pas passé inaperçu. A peine avais-je commencé a essayer de le redémarrer que cinq individus du campement se sont précipités vers moi, et j'ai bien vite compris que ce n'étais pas dans le but de me dépanner. J'ai pu sauver ma peau en les laissant faire main basse sur les outils que je transportais dans mon coffre et sur la quarantaine d'euros que j'avais dans mon portefeuille. Chose curieuse, ils étaient équipés en Mercedes Benz pour le transport des caravanes. A 40 euros du passant, il faut en dépouiller combien pour se payer une Benz ? 

Ceci dit, cela ne justifie pas pour autant la déclaration de M.Bourdouleix, il ne faut pas tout mélanger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

Maintenant, il est possible que ceux qu'on a dans le 77 soient spécifiques, mais que partout ailleurs, ils soient gentils tout plein !


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Ceci dit, cela ne justifie pas pour autant la déclaration de M.Bourdouleix, il ne faut pas tout mélanger.



Tu as quand même mis dix minutes pour apporter la nuance absolument indispensable. C'est inquiétant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maintenant, il est possible que ceux qu'on a dans le 77 soient spécifiques, mais que partout ailleurs, ils soient gentils tout plein !




Non non, tu as raison. Tout le monde a eu de gros problèmes avec des romsgensduvoyages.

Enfin, j'espère que vous avez eu le temps de répondre à ce magnifique sondage qui montre à quel point nous sommes en train de sombrer


----------



## legritch (24 Juillet 2013)

cinq clichés sur les gens du voyage


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> cinq clichés sur les gens du voyage



C'est quoi cet article complètement faux  !???






un romgenduvoyage tire sa caravane avec une Mercedès que des français ouvrier niçois mettraient des années à se payer !


----------



## Galekal (24 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tu as quand même mis dix minutes pour apporter la nuance absolument indispensable. C'est inquiétant.



Ta remarque me confirme que j'ai bien fait de corriger l'erreur qui consistait a laisser la nuance _implicite_ car cela ne saurait suffire en ces temps de malentendu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Non non, tu as raison. Tout le monde a eu de gros problèmes avec des romsgensduvoyages.



Ça, c'est bien une remarque de parisien, ça remonte à quand, le dernier campement sauvage de gens du voyage, dans ton arrondissement ? 

C'est facile, de prendre la défense de ces gens, lorsqu'on ne les vois qu'à la télé, mais quand tu trouve un de leurs gamins en train d'escalader ta descente de gouttière pour essayer d'atteindre une de tes fenêtres du premier (fin août dernier en ce qui me concerne, réveillé à 3 H du matin par les flics prévenus par un voisin qui rentrait tard chez lui &#8230; Comme par hasard, à 5 H du matin, le campement sauvage à 3 Km de chez moi se vidait), entre ça et leurs bonnes femmes qui te menacent de visites nocturnes de leurs bonhommes si tu ne leur achètes pas leur merde (ça, c'était quand j'étais dans le Limousin au début des années 90 &#8230; ça doit être les départements qui se finissent par "7", 77, 87 &#8230; ) !


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est bien une remarque de parisien, ça remonte à quand, le dernier campement sauvage de gens du voyage, dans ton arrondissement ?



Tu racontes n'importe quoi 

Venant de quelqu'un qui a un avis sur strictement tout, c'est comique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Cahuzac's song...*



Ou Sarkozy's song, parce qu'il a du mal aussi à se souvenir de certaines enveloppes kraft, quand il naviguait du côté de chez la mère Liliane 



gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, P77 est passé à droite



Pourquoi ? Il n'y a que les gens de droite, qui sont censés ne pas aimer se faire dépouiller ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2013)

Une 'tite question en passant...

Avez-vous visionné (ou vu, je crois que c'est passé aux infos) le reportage ? Parce qu'il me semble bien qu'on entend 'Heil Hitler' prononcé par un rom-gens-du-voyage, juste avant que monsieur le maire ne prononce la phrase qui tue.

La question est donc, sans pour autant excuser l'inexcusable, la phrase-qui-tue aurait-elle été prononcée sans cette référence préalable ?

Question subsidiaire : pourquoi personne n'en parle dans les différents articles que j'ai pu lire sur le sujet ?

C'était mes 5 cents, sur le mode habituel 'le noir et blanc c'est moche, je préfère les nuances de gris'.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors là, il y a aussi à redire, on ne peut pas, sous le prétexte de génocide passé, tout permettre à ces gens, qui clament ouvertement que "les sédentaires ne sont que le gibier de leur chasse gardée" (si si, ils m'ont sorti ça un jour où ils étaient venus essayer de me fourguer je ne sais plus quelle saloperie, et où, devant mon refus, ils étaient passé aux menaces). Ce qu'ils réclament, c'est un statut de "super-citoyens", imposant le respect des lois les favorisant, tout en leur permettant de ne tenir aucun compte de celles ne leur convenant pas (comme celles concernant le respect de la propriété privée, par exemple).
> 
> Je pense entre autre à leur hypocrisie finie en ce qui concerne les terrains réservés à leur usage, de toute façon, ils ne les intéressent pas, même lorsqu'il y a des places prévues pour eux, ils ne s'en servent pas, car dans ce cas, ça les oblige à payer les services dont ils bénéficient (eau, électricité &#8230; Je vois ça régulièrement, le terrain de la ville de Meaux vide, et des camps sauvages un peu partout autour, avec des dérivations électriques sur l'éclairage public et des bouches d'incendie cassées pour avoir de l'eau (et je ne parle même pas de la vague de cambriolage quasi-systématique, la nuit précédant le matin où ils partent).
> 
> ...



Tu m'as mal compris.
Ce qu'on ne peut pas faire, ce qui me met en rage, est ce que ce responsable politique dit : "Hitler n'en n'a pas tué assez".
Le reste, qu'ils puissent être dérangeant, envahissant, vecteurs de conflits, tout ça je peux l'entendre.
Mais "qu'Hitler n'ait pas suffisamment fait son travail", c'est tout simplement... Je trouve pas de mots...

Je lui enverrais bien Nacht und Nebel, De Nüremberg à Nüremberg, ce pauvre type...
Une des séquences d'archive parmi les plus insupportables montre des enfants qui se tiennent par la main, deux par deux, et qui vont en chantant de faire gazer. Ça va le faire marrer, c'est sûr.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Une 'tite question en passant...
> 
> Avez-vous visionné (ou vu, je crois que c'est passé aux infos) le reportage ? Parce qu'il me semble bien qu'on entend 'Heil Hitler' prononcé par un rom-gens-du-voyage, juste avant que monsieur le maire ne prononce la phrase qui tue.
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si c'est explicitement mentionné, mais l'article dit clairement que le maire a été accueilli par des saluts nazi à son arrivée dans le camp !



> «Comme quoi, Hitler n&#8217;en a peut-être pas tué assez», a grommelé Gilles Bourdouleix, le député et maire UDI de Cholet (Maine-et-Loire) après qu&#8217;un groupe de gens du voyage installé sur un terrain privé de sa commune l&#8217;a accueilli en faisant des saluts nazis.



Maintenant, je confirme ce que d'autres ont dit ici avant moi, "voleur de poules" "gens du voyage", c'est pas une race, c'est juste un choix de vie &#8230; Au dépends des autres !

Mais bien entendu, que ces gens qui ne travaillent pas, n'ont pas de revenus, voyagent tous dans des Mercedes récentes et des caravanes quasiment aussi chères que ma maison, c'est normal, ça n'étonne personne, et surtout pas les services du fisc et de la police


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : pourquoi personne n'en parle dans les différents articles que j'ai pu lire sur le sujet ?
> 
> C'était mes 5 cents, sur le mode habituel 'le noir et blanc c'est moche, je préfère les nuances de gris'.




Parce que tu ne lis pas les bons articles :

Là

ou là


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Il n'y a que les gens de droite, qui sont censés ne pas aimer se faire dépouiller ?



Une fois de plus, tu ne comprends rien ou de travers. Mais on a l'habitude   


@Romu : tu auras noté comme moi que la mode, c'est de dire nawak, de préférence sans communiquer tous les éléments et sorti du contexte, sans le moindre recul ou analyse afin de faire le buzz avant les autres 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais bien entendu, que ces gens qui ne travaillent pas, n'ont pas de revenus, voyagent tous dans des Mercedes récentes et des caravanes quasiment aussi chères que ma maison, c'est normal, ça n'étonne personne, et surtout pas les services du fisc et de la police



Je ne prends pas position sur cette remarque, dans une sens ou dans l'autre, ce n'est pas le but. Mais je ne suis pas loin dde penser que si qq'un comme Timecapsule aurait fait ce genre de remarque, qu'il se serait pris une volée de bois vert par un paquet de donneurs de leçons 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------

Sur ce je vais allumer le BBQ et déboucher le rosé  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne prends pas position sur cette remarque, dans une sens ou dans l'autre, ce n'est pas le but. Mais je ne suis pas loin dde penser que si qq'un comme Timecapsule aurait fait ce genre de remarque, qu'il se serait pris une volée de bois vert par un paquet de donneurs de leçons



TC ne poste pas ce genre de remarque, il met juste des liens les suggérant ! 

Cela dit, moi, je ne leur reproche pas "ce qu'ils sont" (je ne pense pas, d'ailleurs qu'ils soient quoi que ce soit de spécial), mais uniquement "ce qu'ils font", ça fait quand même une légère différence !


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> TC ne poste pas ce genre de remarque, il met juste des liens les suggérant !
> 
> Cela dit, moi, je ne leur reproche pas "ce qu'ils sont" (je ne pense pas, d'ailleurs qu'ils soient quoi que ce soit de spécial), mais uniquement "ce qu'ils font", ça fait quand même une légère différence !



Non, c'est strictement identique au final puisque tu fais un lien systématique entre ce qu'ils sont et ce qu'ils font, en disant "ils". 

Tu peux toujours te cacher derrière ton petit doigt mais je t'ai vu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> donneurs de leçons



Merci  :love:


----------



## legritch (24 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wLiBcpMWXRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Juillet 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tu as quand même mis dix minutes pour apporter la nuance absolument indispensable. C'est inquiétant.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------
> 
> ...



Quelle était la question du sondage ? On n'a quand même pas demandé aux gens ce qu'ils pensaient de "Hitler n'en n'a pas tué assez" pour qu'il y ait ces réponses ?! 
Je suis un peu en panique, là..., et, si c'est le cas, Le Pen, et surtout tous les théoriciens d'extrême droite, tous plus nauséabonds les uns que les autres qui gravitent autour, c'est pour cet après-midi... Si le FN durcit un peut le ton, passque là, elle est franchement trop humaniste, la Marine, faut qu'elle s'endurcisse un peu, comme papa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2013)

Moi, tout ce que j'en pense, c'est que sans eux on n'aurait jamais connu les CD's !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2013)

*Le site web de la fondation Carla Bruni-Sarkozy a coûté 410 000 euros à lÉtat*

Chère, très chère Carla


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2013)

ZeBig écoute les Gipsy King ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> ZeBig écoute les Gipsy King ?



 .... Je parlais des CD-ROM, bien entendu !!!!


----------



## patlek (25 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le site web de la fondation Carla Bruni-Sarkozy a coûté 410 000 euros à l&#8217;État*
> 
> Chère, très chère Carla&#8230;



Pour faire les pages web, ils ont pris du papier a base de soie, gaufré, du super papier hyper rare, que tu oses a peine cliquer dessus de peur de froisser la page.

çà a un cout.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> TC ne poste pas ce genre de remarque, il met juste des liens les suggérant !
> 
> Cela dit, moi, je ne leur reproche pas "ce qu'ils sont" (je ne pense pas, d'ailleurs qu'ils soient quoi que ce soit de spécial), mais uniquement "ce qu'ils font", ça fait quand même une légère différence !



Reproche que tu peux faire également à tous ceux qui violent la loi.

La différence c'est que eux ils savent ce qu'ils font et que toi tu penses savoir ce qu'ils font, mais sous prétexte que tu as deux ou trois expériences ou plus, tu es un expert maintenant. 

Et même le rappel mais "ils sont pas tous comme ça", nonnn tu penses ???
Puis c'est pas les seuls qui volent non plus tu sais ?

Tu te demandes si ton voisin à payer légalement sa maison toi ? Sa voiture ? 

Bref ils sont juste ignobles tes commentaires précédents.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Reproche que tu peux faire également à tous ceux qui violent la loi.
> 
> La différence c'est que eux ils savent ce qu'ils font et que toi tu penses savoir ce qu'ils font, mais sous prétexte que tu as deux ou trois expériences ou plus, tu es un expert maintenant.
> 
> ...



Non, absolument pas, je ne suis pas un expert, mais je suis "expérimenté", car il y a quand même une chose que je sais de source sûre, c'est que sur les six évènements traumatisants auxquels j'ai été confronté (les deux déjà rapportés plus hauts, ainsi que 3 vols de voiture plus une tentative avortée), un seul et unique n'était pas le fait de ces "gens du voyage", dans trois des cinq autre cas, leur culpabilité a été avérée (et s'est soldée par des condamnations dans deux d'entre eux, le troisième, c'est le premier que j'ai rapporté plus haut), et dans les deux autres, tous les témoignages concordant, le doute n'est que peu permis, même si les auteurs n'ont pas pu être appréhendés.

Par ailleurs, vivant dans une de leurs "réserve de chasse" (il ne passe jamais plus de deux ou trois mois sans qu'un de leurs campements sauvage ne vienne s'installer dans les environs &#8230; Pendant que l'espace qui leur est réservé reste vide, et l'après midi et la nuit précédant chaque départ de ces campements, on déplore trois ou quatre cambriolages dans la commune où dans les villages avoisinant. Je veux bien reconnaître que le hasard ça existe, mais là, si tu me trouves une statistique démontrant que ça ne vient pas d'eux, alors, je retirerais ce que j'ai dit, même si l'aire réservée aux gens du voyage reste quasiment vide (en dehors des quelques caravanes occupées en fait par des travailleurs expatriés ayant des attaches ailleurs, et non par des nomades).

Alors, je sais bien que les vrais malfaisants ne représentent qu'un faible pourcentage de leur population, mais s'ils veulent se faire accepter, que les autres cessent cette solidarité mal placée, et qu'ils commencent par faire le ménage chez eux, car ce qui se passe aujourd'hui, c'est que lorsque les flics viennent arrêter un de ces voleurs de poules, tous les "honnêtes gens" du campement se dressent contre eux pour les en empêcher, c'est là que réside la différence, chez les "sédentaires", je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête où l'ensemble d'une population se soit dressée contre les forces de l'ordre pour empêcher l'arrestation d'un voleur !

Et je ne suis pas le seul, crois moi, à en avoir marre de n'être (à leurs yeux) qu'un simple gadjo, mot qui, dans leur bouche, semble de plus en plus signifier "poulet à plumer" !

Ah, au fait, pour ta gouverne, je t'invite à venir avec moi te poster au bord de la route je jour où un de leurs convois prend le départ, tu pourras ainsi me dire lesquelles de leurs bagnoles ou de leurs caravanes de "gens sans ressources et sans accès au crédit" tu aurais éventuellement pu te payer, toi qui bosse !


----------



## wip (25 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Reproche que tu peux faire également à tous ceux qui violent la loi.
> 
> La différence c'est que eux ils savent ce qu'ils font et que toi tu penses savoir ce qu'ils font, mais sous prétexte que tu as deux ou trois expériences ou plus, tu es un expert maintenant.
> 
> ...


Ils sont peut-être ignobles (mais je trouve le mot un peu fort), mais ils sont surtout humains.
On a tous de mauvaises raisons pour ne pas apprécier une certaine partie de nos contitoyens. Pour certains, c'est les Homos, pour d'autres, c'est les Roms, les arabes, les politiques, les noirs, les cons, les riches, les pauvres, les journalistes, les chinois, les fonctionnaires, les gens de droite, les gens de gauches etc (la liste doit-être énorme !!)...
Il y a quand même pas beaucoup des gens qui aiment toutes les catégories.

Je dis pas que c'est bien. je dis que c'est humain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

wip a dit:


> Ils sont peut-être ignobles (mais je trouve le mot un peu fort), mais ils sont surtout humains.
> On a tous de mauvaises raisons pour ne pas apprécier une certains partie de nos contitoyens. Pour certains, c'est les Homos, pour d'autres, c'est les Roms, les arabes, les pilitiques, les noirs, les cons, les riches, les pauvres, les journalistes, les chinois, les fonctionnaires, les gens de droite, les gens de gauches etc (la liste doit-être énorme !!)...
> Il y a quand même pas beaucoup des gens qui aiment toutes les catégories.
> 
> Je dis pas que c'est bien. je dis que c'est humain.



Moi, il n'y a qu'une seule catégorie de gens que je n'aime pas, c'est celle des gens qui cherchent d'une manière où d'une autre, à me nuire (et généralement pas qu'à moi).


----------



## ergu (25 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> chez les "sédentaires", je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête où l'ensemble d'une population se soit dressée contre les forces de l'ordre pour empêcher l'arrestation d'un voleur !



Dans certaines banlieues parisiennes ?

Une population fortement stigmatisée qui fait front quand on touche à un des siens, même si ledit "des siens" est en tort dans l'absolu, ça ne me paraît pas si incroyable que ça, à moi.
Ton histoire, c'est un peu la poule et l'oeuf.




Je pense que la vie et l'oeuvre de Adolf Hitler n'en ont pas fait réfléchir assez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Dans certaines banlieues parisiennes ?
> 
> Une population fortement stigmatisée qui fait front quand on touche à un des siens, même si ledit "des siens" est en tort dans l'absolu, ça ne me paraît pas si incroyable que ça, à moi.
> Ton histoire, c'est un peu la poule et l'oeuf.



Tu confonds, là, dans certaines banlieues, pas forcément parisiennes, d'ailleurs, il ne s'agit pas de "solidarité", mais d'un simple prétexte, dans ces banlieues, il n'existe pas de notion telle que "un des siens", il n'y a que des révoltés qui ne veulent pas rater une occase de "casser du flic", et des casseurs qui sont prêts à ne rater aucune occasion pour casser, ils ne font pas "front pour", ils font "front contre", si tu vois ce que je veux dire, c'est certes une nuance, mais elle est d'importance.

Il existe deux sortes de "populations stigmatisées" : celles qui le sont "sans raison objective", pour ce qu'ils sont : "ce sont des voyous de banlieue, ils ne valent rien", et celles qui le sont pour ce qu'ils font, alors, pour ce qui est du "point godwin", Hitler était motivé par la première de ces propositions, ça n'a rien à voir, en ce qui me concerne, je stigmatise ces gens pour la seconde raison, tout comme, bien que point de vue importance, ça n'ait rien à voir, ça soit une toute autre échelle, je stigmatise les nazis, pour ce qu'il *font* !


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, il n'y a qu'une seule catégorie de gens que je n'aime pas, c'est celle des gens qui cherchent d'une manière où d'une autre, à me nuire (et généralement pas qu'à moi).


Tu n'es pas le seul à pouvoir apporter des témoignages, mais silence, c'est interdit, on s'écrase.

Lorsqu'en des lieux publics, les bistrots par exemple mais pas seulement, la conversation aborde le sujet "gens du voyage", immanquablement, en plus de rapporter des faits gênants, quelqu'un demande quelle contribution ils apportent à la société qui les accueille. Du genre : "Nous on bosse, on paye des impôts, on leur doit tout, et eux en quoi ils participent à la vie du pays ? Où est-ce qu'ils travaillent ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul à pouvoir apporter des témoignages, mais silence, c'est interdit, on s'écrase.
> 
> Lorsqu'en des lieux publics, les bistrots par exemple mais pas seulement, la conversation aborde le sujet "gens du voyage", immanquablement, en plus de rapporter des faits gênants, quelqu'un demande quelle contribution ils apportent à la société qui les accueille. Du genre : "Nous on bosse, on paye des impôts, on leur doit tout, et eux en quoi ils participent à la vie du pays ? Où est-ce qu'ils travaillent ?"



Encore qu'ils n'apportent rien, on ne leur en demande pas tant, mais le problème, c'est que tout leur est du, tout doit être gratuit, pour eux, ils peuvent se payer des mercedes à 30 000 &#8364;, voire plus, des mobile-homes à 50 000 &#8364;, mais l'eau et l'électricité, non, pas question de la payer, les gens du cru la payeront pour eux, c'est pour ça, qu'on voit fleurir des campements sauvages dans un rayon de 10 Km autour d'une "aire d'accueil pour gens du voyage" qui reste vide !


----------



## legritch (25 Juillet 2013)

Moi un jour, il y a un habitant de Houte-Si-Plou qui m'a fait une remarque désagréable, depuis je les hais tous.


----------



## patlek (25 Juillet 2013)

Faudrait raser Houte-Si-Plou.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Faudrait raser Houte-Si-Plou.



Ben oui, encore une qu'Hitler a oubliée. Distrait qu'il était.


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2013)

ne sachant pas où cela se trouve, cela doit déjà être rayé de la carte


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2013)

gwen a dit:


> ne sachant pas où cela se trouve, cela doit déjà être rayé de la carte


Près de Mettonnay-la-Houchepette.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Juillet 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Près de Mettonay-la-Houchepette.



Encore une que Google situe parfaitement, pile poil au milieu du célèbre trajet touristique Parla-Moncuc, et que Plan ignore


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2013)

mon estime pour George Bush (père) remonte (un peu)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> mon estime pour George Bush (père) remonte (un peu)



George Bush père a su arrêter sa guerre à deux doigts de l'illusion d'une « victoire totale » (une invasion de l'Irak jusqu'à Bagdad). C'est le signe d'une grande intelligence politique et d'une excellente maîtrise de soi. Mais il savait par expérience ce qu'est la guerre : plus jeune pilote de l'aéronautique navale américaine durant la guerre du Pacifique, il a été abattu quatre fois en opérations aériennes sur 58 missions*.

*Sur Grumman Avenger, pour les amateurs.


----------



## ergu (25 Juillet 2013)

Mais du coup...
Y a des preuves que son fils est bien son fils et pas celui du jardinier ?
Nan, parce que quand même...


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juillet 2013)

et vu ce qu'il lui restait de cheveux...


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2013)

http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisien...lic-etait-un-imposteur-25-07-2013-3007603.php

car oui, il avait aussi fait les JO :afraid:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-16715406


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, au fait, pour ta gouverne, je t'invite à venir avec moi te poster au bord de la route je jour où un de leurs convois prend le départ, tu pourras ainsi me dire lesquelles de leurs bagnoles ou de leurs caravanes de "gens sans ressources et sans accès au crédit" tu aurais éventuellement pu te payer, toi qui bosse !



J'ai oublié de préciser une chose importante enfaite, c'est pas le contenu des tes propos qui est ignoble mais ta façon de présenter les choses. Le post d'en dessous a raison, on a tous une raison de détester un groupe de personne. 

Comment veux-tu insérer un groupe de personne en rappelant à chaque fois son "origine" ??? Et même son mode de vie, un voleur qu'il soit sédentaire ou non est un voleur alors pourquoi le préciser ? Et si il y a des précisions pourquoi il n'y a jamais aucune nuance ? 

Personnellement ça me fait penser au quinquennat sous Sarkozy où pour qu'on parle de la criminalité il faut nécéssairement faire une référence aux "étrangers"/ressortissant de l'UE/récidiviste, au moins il y a cette impression d'importance ....

En gros au lieu de lire "c'est un voleur", on va lire "c'est un voleur d'origine magrébine", "encore un roumain", moi je suis désolé il n'y a pas de monopole du vol par une catégorie de personne. Et quand bien même il y a des stats, elles servent à incriminer et non à aider et à comprendre pourquoi, loin de moi l'idée d'être utopiste, la réalité c'est que si un blanc "d'origine française" crève les pneus d'une voiture de police tout le monde s'en fou, par contre si cette personne appartient aux gens du voyages, tu imagines le buzz ? 

Puis encore une fois c'est l'acte qui doit être puni et non un groupe de personne et y faire référence à chaque fois n'aide en rien à "l'intégration". Enfin après si pour toi c'est plus agréable d'être volé par des personnes qui n'appartiennent pas aux gens du voyages, garde ta manière de présenter les propos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai oublié de préciser une chose importante enfaite, c'est pas le contenu des tes propos qui est ignoble mais ta façon de présenter les choses. Le post d'en dessous a raison, on a tous une raison de détester un groupe de personne.
> 
> Comment tu veux insérer un groupe de personne en rappelant à chaque fois son "origine" ??? Et même son mode de vie, un voleur qu'il soit sédentaire ou non et un voleur alors pourquoi le préciser ? Et si il y a des précisions pourquoi il n'y a jamais aucune nuance ?
> 
> ...



Ça t'arrive, de lire autrement qu'en diagonale, avant de répondre ? La différence, c'est que dans les autres catégories de la population, les gens honnêtes ne protègent pas les voleurs, par ailleurs, il n'y a pas que ça qui fait partie de l'incivisme chronique de ces gens là, relis plus complètement mes posts (particulièrement ceux qui traitent des campements sauvages autour de l'aire réservée à Meaux à l'accueil des gens du voyage) tu comprendras peut-être ce que je veux dire !


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça t'arrive, de lire autrement qu'en diagonale, avant de répondre ? La différence, c'est que dans les autres catégories de la population, les gens honnêtes ne protègent pas les voleurs, par ailleurs, il n'y a pas que ça qui fait partie de l'incivisme chronique de ces gens là, relis plus complètement mes posts (particulièrement ceux qui traitent des campements sauvages autour de l'aire réservée à Meaux à l'accueil des gens du voyage) tu comprendras peut-être ce que je veux dire !



Je comprends et j'ai lu. Sinon crois moi je n'aurai même pas pris la peine de répondre. 

Dans les autres catégories il n'y a pas de protection des voleurs ? Je me demande comment on peut dire ça .... Famille, amis (un évadé il y a pas si longtemps ....).

Incivisme chronique idem.

Je te dis juste, sans donner aucune leçon, que je trouve l'association de délit à un groupe de personne soit dangereux à cause du raccourci intellectuel qu'il entraine, soit inutile. Je reconnais être surement un peu utopiste ici, mais moi je préfère largement condamner les actes qu'une catégorie de personne, la justice aussi d'ailleurs, la presse beaucoup moins. 

Chacun son avis


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juillet 2013)

Ce qui n'est pas une invention, c'est une tendance à poser systématiquement en victime des personnes qui ont largement débordé des clous.
Les zones de non-droits, elles n'existent pas ? 
C'est toujours le même problème : à la fois il faut toujours comprendre avant de condamner, en même temps à trop comprendre on finit par tout permettre.


----------



## ergu (26 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> à trop comprendre on finit par tout permettre.



Comprendre, ce n'est pas excuser - dans un monde idéal, comprendre ce serait peut-être aussi faire en sorte de mieux prévenir à l'avenir.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est toujours le même problème : à la fois il faut toujours comprendre avant de condamner, en même temps à trop comprendre on finit par tout permettre.



Mouai. La formule est jolie.
Comprendre permet surtout de juger. Et juger, à ma connaissance, c'est très loin de tout permettre...


----------



## ergu (26 Juillet 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Comprendre permet surtout de juger.



Certains sont tout à fait capables de juger sans rien comprendre, je crois.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Certains sont tout à fait capables de juger sans rien comprendre, je crois.



J'avais effectivement à l'esprit la Justice avec un grand J, et je pensais donc aux juges "professionnels" comme on dit souvent sur ce site.
Mais à la réflexion ceux-là jugent aussi parfois sans comprendre grand chose ; on l'a vu il n'y a pas si longtemps.
Mais c'est une minorité.
Enfin, j'espère.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2013)

*enfin libres !* ​


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Juillet 2013)

http://rhone-alpes.france3.fr/2013/07/26/le-cardinal-barbarin-sur-la-voie-de-la-guerison-293589.html

Pas c.., le cardinal.
Plus sûr d'aller à l'hosto qu'à Lourdes où à St Jacques de Compostelle (en train...)


----------



## legritch (26 Juillet 2013)

*Le capitaine du Concordia prend la défense du conducteur du train espagnol 
*


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2013)

Du nouveau, du neuf:

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/cor-aux-etats-unis-un-chien-pourra-bientôt-143016699.html

Au programme:

Plus ouaouaff la belle vie
Salut les ouaouaff
ouaouffland
Vis ma vie de ouaouaff
Le bonheur est dans la niche
Secret niche story


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Du nouveau, du neuf:
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/cor-aux-etats-unis-un-chien-pourra-bientôt-143016699.html
> 
> []



Des programmes de télé exclusivement destinés aux chiens ?


J'y crois pas trop. Encore un marché de niche.


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2013)

Il y a quelques miaulement qui s' élèvent contre.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a quelques miaulement qui s' élèvent contre.


Moi j'aimerais bien voir des chiennes à la télé  :rose:


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien voir des chiennes à la télé&#8230;  :rose:




Haa!!!, déjà un premier client en France.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Juillet 2013)

http://www.break.com/video/ugc/tour-de-france-par-les-guignols-801484


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça t'arrive, de lire autrement qu'en diagonale, avant de répondre ?



Ça t'arrive de pas vouloir avoir raison sur tout et à tout prix ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *enfin libres !* ​



Bof !


http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...tour-d-un-indicateur-biaise_3454313_3234.html


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ça t'arrive de pas vouloir avoir raison sur tout et à tout prix ?



sur ce coup là je peux pas te bouler. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ça t'arrive de pas vouloir avoir raison sur tout et à tout prix ?



Ceux qui me disent ça sont en général ceux qui tiennent absolument à avoir raison sur tout et à tous prix, et que j'empêche donc de parvenir à leurs fins. En ce qui me concerne, je ne cherche pas à avoir raison sur tout et à tout prix, seulement quand j'ai raison ! Chaque fois qu'on m'a démontré que j'avais tort, j'ai admis mon erreur, mais lorsque je sais que j'ai raison, je ne lâche rien ! C'est con, hein !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ceux qui me disent ça sont en général ceux qui tiennent absolument à avoir raison sur tout et à tous prix, et que j'empêche donc de parvenir à leurs fins. En ce qui me concerne, je ne cherche pas à avoir raison sur tout et à tout prix, seulement quand j'ai raison ! Chaque fois qu'on m'a démontré que j'avais tort, j'ai admis mon erreur, mais lorsque je sais que j'ai raison, je ne lâche rien ! C'est con, hein !



chuis scié


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> chuis scié


schié ou à schié :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> chuis scié



Même pas. Plus rien ne m'étonne de nos jours.


----------



## JPTK (27 Juillet 2013)

Devait y avoir un camp de roms pas loin je pense  
Avignon : une campeuse est réveillée par un inconnu qui lui lèche l'anus


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Devait y avoir un camp de roms pas loin je pense
> Avignon : une campeuse est réveillée par un inconnu qui lui lèche l'anus


Il devait surtout cherche la merde :mouais:

Voire les emmerdes


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2013)

L'érection d'un coq au sein de Trafalgar Square. Une pilule (bleu) difficile à avaler pour nos amis britanniques ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2013)

Merci Katharina Fritsc pour nous offrir notre revanche


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Merci Katharina Fritsc pour nous offrir notre revanche



Revanche de quoi ? 

les Anglais ont mis la pâté à un dictateur fou dangereux qui a mis l'Europe à feu et à sang. Rétabli l'esclavage, enfermé ses opposants etc etc. Vraiment pas de quoi se vanter.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2013)

Oué, mais tu sais, même sans parler de revanche, il y a depuis longtemps comme un contentieux avec l'anglois.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2013)

Des entreprises suisses boycottent les Français


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des entreprises suisses boycottent les Français



La Suisse, c'est comme la Macédonie, ça devrait pas exister :

*François Hollande invente la République de Macédonie*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Des entreprises suisses boycottent les Français



En signe de représailles je suggère d'envahir la Belgique.


----------



## legritch (28 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En signe de représailles je suggère d'envahir la Belgique.


Heu non C'est le contraire  Notre roi nous écris à tous personnellement : le plan d'invasion est prêt, préparez-vous à bouffer du frites-moules tous les jours.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La Suisse, c'est comme la Macédonie, ça devrait pas exister :



Il ne voyait pas cela sous cet angle : La Suisse et Napoléon


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, mais tu sais, même sans parler de revanche, il y a depuis longtemps comme un contentieux avec l'anglois.



presque 1000 ans de contentieux, dès qu'un froggie peu faire chier un rosbif faut pas hésité :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> En signe de représailles je suggère d'envahir la Belgique.



Meuh non malheureux, où vais-je aller m'exiler fiscalement ?


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La Suisse, c'est comme la Macédonie, ça devrait pas exister :
> 
> *François Hollande invente la République de Macédonie*




Loin de moi l'idée de penser que Hollande est parfait, mais juste pour ma culture, comment on dit macédoine en anglais ????? 

Juste pour savoir hein ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de penser que Hollande est parfait, mais juste pour ma culture, comment on dit macédoine en anglais ?????
> 
> Juste pour savoir hein ....



Oui ....


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2013)

Macedonia me semble t'il


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Meuh non malheureux, où vais-je aller m'exiler fiscalement ?



Îles Caïmans, Singapour, Londres, Delaware ... ce ne sont pas les points de chute qui manquent. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Macedonia me semble t'il



Il me semble aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de penser que Hollande est parfait, mais juste pour ma culture, comment on dit macédoine en anglais ?????
> 
> Juste pour savoir hein ....



Il est Président de la République française et il s'exprimait en français. On est en droit d'attendre de lui qu'il connaisse le nom des pays/régions d'Europe et qu'il s'exprime correctement dans sa langue maternelle. Savoir comment prononcer Maastricht est difficile pour un français (d'autant plus que la prononciation limbourgeoise diffère du néerlandais standard). On ne peut pas en dire autant de « Macédoine ».  Ce n'est rien de plus qu'un lapsus sans gravité, mais il n'est pas non plus nécessaire de chercher à Hollande des excuses à deux balles. Il confond aussi Chinois et Japonais lors d'une visite au Japon, ou la Tunisie et l'Égypte durant un voyage en Tunisie : le caractère récurrent de ces erreurs ne peut pas ne pas interloquer à la longue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Il est Président de la République française et il s'exprimait en français. On est en droit d'attendre de lui qu'il connaisse le nom des pays/régions d'Europe et qu'il s'exprime correctement dans sa langue maternelle. Savoir comment prononcer Maastricht est difficile pour un français (d'autant plus que la prononciation limbourgeoise diffère du néerlandais standard). On ne peut pas en dire autant de « Macédoine ».  Ce n'est rien de plus qu'un lapsus sans gravité, mais il n'est pas non plus nécessaire de chercher à Hollande des excuses à deux balles. Il confond aussi Chinois et Japonais lors d'une visite au Japon, ou la Tunisie et l'Égypte durant un voyage en Tunisie : le caractère récurrent de ces erreurs ne peut pas ne pas interloquer à la longue.



Je te trouve bien dur. Ses moindres lapsus (ceux que tu cites) sont abondamment reproduits, ils ne sont donc pas si nombreux. Tout le monde en fait, surtout lorsqu'il s'agit de s'exprimer en public. Pour le reste, je trouve qu'il s'exprime correctement en français (mieux que son prédécesseur, en tout cas ...)


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Il est Président de la République française et il s'exprimait en français. On est en droit d'attendre de lui qu'il connaisse le nom des pays/régions d'Europe et qu'il s'exprime correctement dans sa langue maternelle. Savoir comment prononcer Maastricht est difficile pour un français (d'autant plus que la prononciation limbourgeoise diffère du néerlandais standard). On ne peut pas en dire autant de « Macédoine ».  Ce n'est rien de plus qu'un lapsus sans gravité, mais il n'est pas non plus nécessaire de chercher à Hollande des excuses à deux balles. Il confond aussi Chinois et Japonais lors d'une visite au Japon, ou la Tunisie et l'Égypte durant un voyage en Tunisie : le caractère récurrent de ces erreurs ne peut pas ne pas interloquer à la longue.



Le mieux est effectivement d'éviter d'en faire (des erreurs), en attendant de là à parler d'erreur. 
Une erreur de la part d'un président c'est une mauvaise orientation politique, des mauvais arbitrages, si les seules erreurs d'Hollande c'est des lapsus, alors putain il est vraiment super bon comme président ... Globalement Hollande s'exprime quand même bien, bien mieux que le gouvernement et le président d'avant. 

Au passage Hollande fait une confusion dans le nom d'un pays, la presse parle d'un lapsus et là, personne n'est choqué ???? Il est où ce putain de lapsus ?????? Moi j'en vois aucun. Un barbarisme par contre ... 

Puis la presse est quand même très mal placé (comme moi d'ailleurs) pour donner des leçons de prononciations quand on voit les erreurs de liaison, (je parle bien du peu de liaison interdite qu'il y a), et le mieux reste le "bonjoure" combien de fois j'ai entendu ça. Depuis quand il y a un e à bonjour ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Globalement Hollande s'exprime quand même bien, bien mieux que le gouvernement et le président d'avant



_PICKERING. Come, sir, I think you've picked a poor example._
_HIGGINS. Did I ?_


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> _PICKERING. Come, sir, I think you've picked a poor example._
> _HIGGINS. Did I ?_



Je le trouve très bien mon exemple, bien mieux que l'article que tu as cité, pour dire à quel point il est nul et inintéressant, comme mes commentaires actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

Vrai ou faux  : Publication: 28/07/2013


----------



## patlek (29 Juillet 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Vrai ou faux  : Publication: 28/07/2013



Les suisses sont petits.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Les suisses sont petits.



Le petit-suisse inventé par un normand : du fromage quoi!!


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juillet 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Il est Président de la République française et il s'exprimait en français. On est en droit d'attendre de lui qu'il connaisse le nom des pays/régions d'Europe et qu'il s'exprime correctement dans sa langue maternelle. Savoir comment prononcer Maastricht est difficile pour un français (d'autant plus que la prononciation limbourgeoise diffère du néerlandais standard). On ne peut pas en dire autant de « Macédoine ».  Ce n'est rien de plus qu'un lapsus sans gravité, mais il n'est pas non plus nécessaire de chercher à Hollande des excuses à deux balles. Il confond aussi Chinois et Japonais lors d'une visite au Japon, ou la Tunisie et l'Égypte durant un voyage en Tunisie : le caractère récurrent de ces erreurs ne peut pas ne pas interloquer à la longue.


C'est étrange, les "bourdes à répétition" ça me rappelle quelqu'un. Mais je ne sais plus qui... il paraît que c'était pas gentil de passer son temps à relever lesdites bourdes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> ... Globalement Hollande s'exprime quand même bien, bien mieux que le gouvernement et le président d'avant.


Tu penses à "sorry for the time" ??? ou aux fautes de français récurrentes...


----------



## inkclub (29 Juillet 2013)

diamants sur canapé pas cher me contacter


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2013)

/me se dit parfois (souvent ?) qu'il serait préférable que les aspects "politiques" (de tout bord) des actualités soient abordés dans le fil qui va bien au comptoir plutôt qu'ici. C'est lourd à force.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------

Et pour ne pas spammer, des nouvelles d'un confrère d'un autre bataillon.


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Vrai ou faux  : Publication: 28/07/2013


A propos de la Suisse...


Sous les Borgias, l'Italie a été pendant 30 ans en proie à la guerre, à la terreur et aux massacres. Ca a donné Michel-Ange, Léonard de Vinci et la Renaissance. Les Suisses eux, ont connu cinq siècles de démocratie, de paix et de fraternité. Et qu'est ce que ça a donné ? La pendule à coucou 
(Orson Welles dans 'le troisième homme')


Sinon ça va Albert ?


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2013)

Transports : Les Français s&#8217;inquiètent d&#8217;une série noire d&#8217;articles sur une possible série noire dans les transports

et juste après

Cinq blessés graves dans un choc de trains en Suisse



A se demander si depuis le premier accident, les médias ne sont pas à l'affut du moindre incident.
Enfin, quand même deux pays qui décrètent un deuil national


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> A propos de la Suisse...
> 
> 
> Sous les Borgias, l'Italie a été pendant 30 ans en proie à la guerre, à la terreur et aux massacres. Ca a donné Michel-Ange, Léonard de Vinci et la Renaissance. Les Suisses eux, ont connu cinq siècles de démocratie, de paix et de fraternité. Et qu'est ce que ça a donné ? La pendule à coucou
> ...



ON A DIT D'ARRÊTER DE FAIRE DE LA POLITIQUE !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Stéphane Bern : un baptême en septembre pour le Royal Baby


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Juillet 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Stéphane Bern : un baptême en septembre pour le Royal Baby



Oui.
Une précision dans l'article ne passe pas inaperçue : "_Stéphane Bern a été peu surpris par l'engouement autour de cet accouchement. *Cette grossesse est en effet inédite dans l'histoire de la monarchie britannique.*"_

Effectivement, j'ai toujours soupçonné les anglais d'avoir un cycle et un système de reproduction différents (pas ovipare, plutôt quelque chose d'assez inédit, mais quoi ).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

Dans le train d'en face, son confrère de 24 ans a perdu la vie. C'est triste


----------



## inkclub (30 Juillet 2013)

France : L'énergie a coûté 3.200 euros par ménage en 2012


L'électricité est la seule énergie exportée par la France mais ces ventes sont en net recul en 2012, notamment vers Allemagne, qui en a importé 38% de moins qu'en 2011.

"L'Allemagne disposant en 2012 d'une électricité à la fois abondante et à prix attractif (photovoltaïque, éolien et charbon) a pu en exporter vers ses voisins, y compris la France", ajoute le rapport.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> France : L'énergie a coûté 3.200 euros par ménage en 2012
> 
> 
> L'électricité est la seule énergie exportée par la France mais ces ventes sont en net recul en 2012, notamment vers Allemagne, qui en a importé 38% de moins qu'en 2011.
> ...



"Abondante et à prix attractif" ? non, "Le Monde" donne aujourd'hui 0,15 le KWh pour la France, et 0,27 pour l'Allemagne.

Lorsqu'on parle d'importation / exportation d'électricité, il s'agit toujours d'un solde, car tout pays européen se trouve tantôt en situation d'importateur, tantôt d'exportateur. Or, lors de ces échanges (hors contrat long terme de fourniture, bien entendu) le prix est un prix "spot" extrêmement variable. L'électricité ne se stockant pas, l'Allemagne peut avoir a intérêt à nous vendre temporairement à prix bradé une électricité éolienne ou photovoltaïque qui serait sinon "gaspillée". Ceci peut agir sur le solde.

L'autre action est tout simplement que notre consommation croît plus vite que l'accroissement de notre capacité de production, ce qui nous amène à réduire nos exportations.

Enfin, comme le signalait G Mestrallet, l'évolution des prix du charbon et du gaz a fait que beaucoup de capacités de production en Europe au gaz sont devenues non compétitives, ce qui conduit les industriels à les mettre "sous cocon". Ceci est fâcheux car ces capacités permettraient d'absorber plus facilement les pics de consommation. Mais voilà , les capacités en question ne peuvent se rentabiliser sur les seuls moments de pic....

Tout ceci pour dire que dans ce domaine, il faut voir sur le long, voire le très long terme, et je me méfie des raisonnements tendant à démontrer que telle ou telle source d'énergie est rentable ou non rentable, sur la base de prix courants qui peuvent varier dans de très grandes proportions.


S'agissant du solde importation/exportation avec tel ou tel pays pris isolément, le problème est d'ailleurs encore plus compliqué, car compte tenu de la situation géographique de la France, une partie de l'électricité peut être à la fois importée d'un pays , puis exportée vers un autre pays, après avoir couru le long de nos frontières ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me se dit parfois (souvent ?) qu'il serait préférable que les aspects "politiques" (de tout bord) des actualités soient abordés dans le fil qui va bien au comptoir plutôt qu'ici.



Normalement, c'est comme ça que ça devrait se passer.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2013)

Mais que fait la modération ?  







/edit : Le terme "normal" est un peu galvaudé depuis un peu plus d'un an non ?


Oui, oui, oui... Je sors loin


----------



## legritch (30 Juillet 2013)

Clair qu'on s'éloigne de l'esprit initial du fil, ça serait sympa d'y revenir.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juillet 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Clair qu'on s'éloigne de l'esprit initial du fil, ça serait sympa d'y revenir.


A qui le dis tu 

J'ai créé ce fil en le 23/11/2005 et je n'étais pas modo à l'époque

On en est à la version 4 et souvent je constate des dérives qui n'ont pas lieu d'être 

Ce fil n'est pas là pour faire une quelconque propagande politique de quelque bord que ce soit !!!

TimeCapsule (alias Lemmy, alias cémonvelo et plus) en a fait les frais dernièrement après avertissement 

Je pense que je vais faire une demande pour y être modo car actuellement je ne suis que sur des forums techniques ça me changera les idées et permettra d'y faire un peu de ménage pour qu'il reste dans l'esprit où je l'avais créé 

Voili, voilou


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2013)

Et dire que nos _men in black_ m'avaient promis la place de modo de la terrasse !


----------



## legritch (31 Juillet 2013)

*That Awkward Moment When The Woman You Try Robbing Knows Systema (Video)*


----------



## legritch (31 Juillet 2013)

En ces temps de grandes catastrophes, n'oublions pas cette magnifique planche de Franquin :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2013)

*Cocottes-minutes, sacs à dos, attentats de Boston*

La conjonction de ces trois centres dintérêt a valu à la famille Catalano, de New York, la visite de six enquêteurs de la police locale, après que les recherches sur Internet  du mari, de la femme et de leur fils, aient été croisées et trouvées suspectes : une cocotte-minute pour la femme, un sac à dos pour le mari, des informations sur les attentats de Boston pour leur fils (des cocottes-minute avaient été utilisées par les frères Tsarnaev pour fabriquer des bombes artisanales, ensuite placées dans des sacs à dos).

Après avoir visité lappartement, consulté les livres de la bibliothèque et interrogé le mari, seul présent à ce moment (ils lui ont notamment emandé si leur cuiseur à riz pouvait servir à fabriquer une bombe), les enquêteurs sont finalement partis, convaincus quils navaient pas affaire à de dangereux terroristes.

La conclusion quen tire Michele Catalano, traumatisée par le récit de son mari, mérite dêtre citée :

« This is where we are at. Where you have no expectation of privacy. Where trying to learn how to cook some lentils could possibly land you on a watch list. Where you have to watch every little thing you do because someone else is watching every little thing you do.

All I know is if I'm going to buy a pressure cooker in the near future, I'm not doing it online. »


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Cocottes-minutes, sacs à dos, attentats de Boston*
> 
> La conjonction de ces trois centres dintérêt a valu à la famille Catalano, de New York, la visite de six enquêteurs de la police locale, après que les recherches sur Internet  du mari, de la femme et de leur fils, aient été croisées et trouvées suspectes : une cocotte-minute pour la femme, un sac à dos pour le mari, des informations sur les attentats de Boston pour leur fils (des cocottes-minute avaient été utilisées par les frères Tsarnaev pour fabriquer des bombes artisanales, ensuite placées dans des sacs à dos).
> 
> ...



Tu ne sais sans doute pas toute la vérité : peut être, circonstance aggravante,  que la cocotte minute était tchèque !

(cf : Linformation aurait de quoi faire rire si elle ne concernait pas un sujet aussi grave : une partie visiblement importante des Américains, journalistes chevronnés inclus, confondraient République tchèque et Tchétchénie, pays doù sont originaires les deux coupables présumés de lattentat du marathon de Boston. La confusion a pris une ampleur suffisante pour obliger lambassadeur tchèque aux Etats-Unis à réagir.)

(c'est plus grave que pour la Macédonie, hein ...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2013)

umrk a dit:


> Tu ne sais sans doute pas toute la vérité : peut être, circonstance aggravante,  que la cocotte minute était tchèque !
> 
> (cf : Linformation aurait de quoi faire rire si elle ne concernait pas un sujet aussi grave : une partie visiblement importante des Américains, journalistes chevronnés inclus, confondraient République tchèque et Tchétchénie, pays doù sont originaires les deux coupables présumés de lattentat du marathon de Boston. La confusion a pris une ampleur suffisante pour obliger lambassadeur tchèque aux Etats-Unis à réagir.)
> 
> (c'est plus grave que pour la Macédonie, hein ...)



Oui, j'avais vu ça : http://forums.macg.co/12519657-post21870.html


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Cocottes-minutes, sacs à dos, attentats de Boston*


Mouais, je suis un peu Saint Thomas sur ce coup la d'autant que ton lien pointe vers un blog, pas sur un site d'actus : ça sent plutôt la belle histoire destinée à montrer que même si vous n'avez rien à cacher, le niveau de parano des gouvernements en général et de celui des US en particulier atteint des sommets tels que tout peut arriver. En ce sens, j'adhère, mais quant à prendre le truc pour vérité vraie : Ca se passe aux US, et dans ce cas je pense que la madame aurait mis le feu aux poudres via twitter, FB, CNN et autres, appelé trois cabinets d'avocats, etc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui, j'avais vu ça : http://forums.macg.co/12519657-post21870.html



Exact ! Je n avais pas tout dépilé ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouais, je suis un peu Saint Thomas sur ce coup la d'autant que ton lien pointe vers un blog, pas sur un site d'actus : ça sent plutôt la belle histoire destinée à montrer que même si vous n'avez rien à cacher, le niveau de parano des gouvernements en général et de celui des US en particulier atteint des sommets tels que tout peut arriver. En ce sens, j'adhère, mais quant à prendre le truc pour vérité vraie : Ca se passe aux US, et dans ce cas je pense que la madame aurait mis le feu aux poudres via twitter, FB, CNN et autres, appelé trois cabinets d'avocats, etc.



Je n'avais pas l'ntention d'établir tout un dossier de presse là-dessus, mais Michele Catalano, qui est blogueuse et journaliste freelance, a donné à large écho à l'événement, notamment via The Guardian, qui est un journal sérieux et a vérifié l'information auprès des services de police (« A spokesman for the FBI told to the Guardian on Thursday that its investigators were not involved in the visit, but that "she was visited by Nassau County police department &#8230; They were working in conjunction with Suffolk County police department." »). Voir : http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/01/new-york-police-terrorism-pressure-cooker et http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/01/government-tracking-google-searches

La police du comté de Suffolk a finalement confirmé dans un communiqué avoir effectivement envoyé une équipe au domicile des Catalano, à la suite du signalement de certaines recherches suspectes (http://www.theatlanticwire.com/nati...knocking-doors-because-google-searches/67864/). La nature des recherches est le seul point sur lequel leur version diffère un peu de celle de Michele Catalano (mais ils ont un intérêt évident à justifier leur intervention).

Michele Catalano en a parlé sur Twitter : https://twitter.com/inthefade/status/362919530827227136 
Elle y a évidemement rencontré, de la part de certains, le même scepticisme que celui que tu exprimes. 

Bref, l'affaire a fait du bruit et a été largement commentée, comme on peut le constater en faisant une recherche sur « Michele catalano pressure coocker » . Mais il n'y avait pas matière à provoquer un scandale international ni à porter plainte, car ces vérifications par des équipes de police locale qui travaillent de concert avec le FBI semblent banalisées depuis les attentats de Boston.


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2013)

il nique un jeu (arnaque ?) en direct


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je n'avais pas l'ntention d'établir tout un dossier de presse là-dessus, mais Michele Catalano, qui est blogueuse et journaliste freelance, a donné à large écho à l'événement, notamment via The Guardian, qui est un journal sérieux et a vérifié l'information auprès des services de police (« A spokesman for the FBI told to the Guardian on Thursday that its investigators were not involved in the visit, but that "she was visited by Nassau County police department  They were working in conjunction with Suffolk County police department." »). Voir : http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/01/new-york-police-terrorism-pressure-cooker et http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/01/government-tracking-google-searches
> 
> La police du comté de Suffolk a finalement confirmé dans un communiqué avoir effectivement envoyé une équipe au domicile des Catalano, à la suite du signalement de certaines recherches suspectes (http://www.theatlanticwire.com/nati...knocking-doors-because-google-searches/67864/). La nature des recherches est le seul point sur lequel leur version diffère un peu de celle de Michele Catalano (mais ils ont un intérêt évident à justifier leur intervention).
> 
> ...




A la reflexion, ton affaire me fait penser a la scene d arrestation dans Brazil, de Monty Python (même comportement policier brutal, sur la base d une erreur/méprise).

Ce genre de systeme repressif se met en branle pour peu de choses, et un grain de sable peut tout faire déraper. Ici, cela se termine mieux pour les intéressés que dans Brazil, mais ils ont eu chaud ...  J aime beaucoup Brazil, mais je n ai plus le courage de regarder, la fin est trop triste ...


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2013)

@Crates : Big brother était vraiment un enfant de choeur 
La prochaine que je convie les potes à faire la fête j'éviterai de leur écrire 'viendez faire la bombe' :modo:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> @Crates : Big brother était vraiment un enfant de choeur
> La prochaine que je convie les potes à faire la fête j'éviterai de leur écrire 'viendez faire la bombe' :modo:



Lorsque je lis quelque part une histoire de dérive liberticide liée à l'informatique, je pense plutôt à l'extraordinaire nouvelle de Gordon R. Dickson  "Computers don't argue", publiée dans la revue _Analog_, en 1965, republiée en 1977, et que l'on peut retrouver en ligne (http://www.atariarchives.org/bcc2/showpage.php?page=133). À l'époque, régnaient encore de grosses machines iBM à cartes perforées (perforations que l'on peut observer, me semble-t-il, "crucifiant" le personnage illustrant la première page de la nouvelle). Dickson réussit à montrer qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'être malintentionné pour faire un usage extraordinairement malfaisant de l'informatique : 

_A computer is the ultimate Bigot*. Since it's absolutely and totally lacking in imagination, it can't possibly imagine that it could be wrong! Or, of course, that another computer could be wrong _

*En anglais, "bigot" a le sens fort de "sectaire", "fanatique". Le fait est que les Pères fondateurs à l'origine de la nation américaine, issus de sectes puritaines persécutées en Grande-Bretagne,  correspondaient exactement à cette définition.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> <..>  qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'être malintentionné pour faire un usage extraordinairement malfaisant de l'informatique : <...>
> 
> .



Ce que tu dis me fait penser à Windows, pour le coup ....


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Août 2013)

umrk a dit:


> Ce que tu dis me fait penser à Windows, pour le coup ....



et mac os et linux, et les OS de smartphone ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Et dire que nos _men in black_ m'avaient promis la place de modo de la terrasse !


Nan. Je reviens et je sabre tout.
















 Naaaaaaaaaaan, impossible.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2013)

'tit con  :love:


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan. Je reviens et je sabre tout.


Même pas cap' :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tit con  :love:





Romuald a dit:


> Même pas cap' :love:


J'ai cliqué par erreur sur le mauvais onglet... 
Faut que je pense à nettoyer cette barre personnelle... 
Je vois que ça ne s'arrange pas, ici... 'fin bref...


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2013)

Pour info à tous je suis passé modo sur la "Terrasse" aussi&#8230; 



			
				aCLR a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que nos men in black m'avaient promis la place de modo de la terrasse !



Oui mais t'as pas voulu coucher alors&#8230;


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2013)

Pt'in v'là l'appli 
http://sfist.com/2013/08/02/zynga_is_pissed_about_bang_with_fri.php


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La police du comté de Suffolk a finalement confirmé dans un communiqué avoir effectivement envoyé une équipe au domicile des Catalano, *à la suite du signalement de certaines recherches suspectes* (http://www.theatlanticwire.com/nati...knocking-doors-because-google-searches/67864/). La nature des recherches est le seul point sur lequel leur version diffère un peu de celle de Michele Catalano (mais ils ont un intérêt évident à justifier leur intervention).


Diffère un peu, tu es gentil !
J'ai pris la peine ce matin de lire les liens (une bonne nuit de sommeil me permet de mieux comprendre l'anglais), et ça relativise quand même le truc : ce ne serait pas les grandes oreilles d'oncle Sam qui ont intercepté la chose, mais l'ex employeur du père ou du fils (ce n'est pas précisé) qui a prévenu le FBI après avoir repéré les recherches en question sur l'ordinateur professionnel dudit.
On a donc deux versions radicalement différentes sur l'origine du signalement, laquelle est la bonne ?
Note aux sceptiques, partisans de la théorie du complot et autres : ne pas croire à la version de M. Catalano n'implique pas ne pas croire que les gouvernements ne nous espionnent pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Diffère un peu, tu es gentil !
> [&#8230;] ce ne serait pas les grandes oreilles d'oncle Sam qui ont intercepté la chose, mais l'ex employeur du père ou du fils (ce n'est pas précisé) qui a prévenu le FBI après avoir repéré les recherches en question sur l'ordinateur professionnel dudit.
> On a donc deux versions radicalement différentes sur l'origine du signalement, laquelle est la bonne ?
> Note aux sceptiques, partisans de la théorie du complot et autres : ne pas croire à la version de M. Catalano n'implique pas ne pas croire que les gouvernements ne nous espionnent pas.



La version de la police n'est pas non plus d'une clarté remarquable, qu'il s'agisse d'un flou volontaire ou d'une manifestation de stupidité. Selon M. Catalano, un des enquêteurs a tout de même demandé textuellement si leur cuiseur à riz pouvait servir à fabriquer une bombe&#8230;

M. Catalano n' a pas affirmé avoir été espionnée par les grandes oreilles de l'Oncle Sam. Elle ne prétend pas s'inscrire dans la continuité des révélations de Snowden. Ce serait une surinterprétation de son discours. Lorsqu'elle a écrit son article, elle ignorait apparemment quelle était la source du signalement des recherches de sa famille sur Internet. Elle est simplement interloquée que des requêtes parfaitement inoffensives aient pu déboucher sur une telle démarche. 

La question de savoir qui est à l'origine de l'affaire me semble oiseuse. Le fait est que le signalement à la police par X, Y ou Z, des recherches effectuées par des membres de la famille Catalano à partir d'un ordinateur quelconque sur des mots-clés d'une grande banalité a débouché sur une alerte anti-terroriste et l'envoi d'une équipe de six enquêteurs au domicile de « suspects ». C'est cela qui pose problème. Le fait que l'employeur d'un membre de la famille puisse être à l'origine de la chose, et non la NSA ou le FBI, n'atténue pas la gravité de l'événement, bien au contraire. Cela illustre à quel point la paranoïa sécuritaire a fait de la société américaine non seulement une société de surveillance, mais aussi une société de délation.

_____________________

Une autre illustration des méfaits de l'usage irréfléchi de l'ordinateur :

En rédigeant le message de condoléances aux familles des victimes de la catatstrophe ferroviaire survenue en Galice, le service de presse du gouvernement espagnol a commis une légère erreur : procéder par copier-coller d&#8217;un message préalablement envoyé en Chine à l&#8217;occasion du tremblement de terre du Gansu, survenu le 22 juillet. D&#8217;où la conclusion étrange du communiqué : 

« Quiero transmitirle mi más sentido pésame por la pérdida de vidas humanas y cuantiosos daños materiales que ha traído el terremoto que ha tenido lugar esta madrugada en Gansu. Deseo, en particular, transmitir mis sinceras condolencias a los familiares de los fallecidos » 

Source : http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2013/07/25/actualidad/1374706645_500413.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Une autre illustration des méfaits de l'usage irréfléchi de l'ordinateur :
> 
> En rédigeant le message de condoléances aux familles des victimes de la catatstrophe ferroviaire survenue en Galice, le service de presse du gouvernement espagnol a commis une légère erreur : procéder par copier-coller dun message préalablement envoyé en Chine à loccasion du tremblement de terre du Gansu, survenu le 22 juillet. Doù la conclusion étrange du communiqué :
> 
> ...



Ce qui est d'une clarté de la plus belle opacité pour ceux qui comme moi ne connaissent de l'espagnol que la seule phrase essentielle : "cuando se come aqui ?", et rien d'autre !


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La question de savoir qui est à l'origine de l'affaire me semble oiseuse.


Pas à moi : Te faire dénoncer , pour avoir voulu acheter un sac à dos et une cocotte minute, comme terroriste  par un logiciel espion n'est pas la même chose que l'être par un homo soit-disant sapiens.


----------



## camisol (3 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas à moi : Te faire dénoncer , pour avoir voulu acheter un sac à dos et une cocotte minute, comme terroriste  par un logiciel espion n'est pas la même chose que l'être par un homo soit-disant sapiens.



Je constate que tout à vos controverses, vous laissez s'imprimer ici des contrevérités essentielles dans la plus grande négligence. Voyez plutôt ce que dit ce jeune :



umrk a dit:


> A la reflexion, ton affaire me fait penser a la scene d arrestation dans Brazil, de Monty Python (même comportement policier brutal, sur la base d une erreur/méprise).
> 
> Ce genre de systeme repressif se met en branle pour peu de choses, et un grain de sable peut tout faire déraper. Ici, cela se termine mieux pour les intéressés que dans Brazil, mais ils ont eu chaud ...  J aime beaucoup Brazil, mais je n ai plus le courage de regarder, la fin est trop triste ...



Mais enfin, _Brazil_ n'est pas un film des Monty Python, _Brazil_ est un film *d'un des* Monty Python, Terry Gilliam. La dernière &#339;uvre collective des Monty Python s'appelle _Monty Python, the meaning of life_, sorti en 1983.
Faut tout leur dire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2013)

camisol a dit:


> Mais enfin, _Brazil_ n'est pas un film des Monty Python, _Brazil_ est un film *d'un des* Monty Python, Terry Gilliam. La dernière uvre collective des Monty Python s'appelle _Monty Python, the meaning of life_, sorti en 1983.
> Faut tout leur dire.



Oui, c'était un raccourci, le lecteur aura rectifié de lui-même ... (demi-erreur, d'une certaine manière, car Michael Palin était quand même dans cette aventure ...).

Je vois que la NSA n'a qu'à bien se tenir , pour ce qui est du contrôle du contenu sur ce site  ..   

(allez, sans rancune,  je ne ne te la fais pas style "ministre de la vérité dans un style très Brazil ..)


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> « Quiero transmitirle mi más sentido pésame por la pérdida de vidas humanas y cuantiosos daños materiales que ha traído el terremoto que ha tenido lugar esta madrugada en Gansu. Deseo, en particular, transmitir mis sinceras condolencias a los familiares de los fallecidos »



En effet, cest hilarant. Un message dans une langue incompréhensible. C'est sur que comme conclusion ça aurait pu être mieux. Au moins, ils auraient pu prendre du Lorem ipsum. Tout le monde sait que c'est du faux texte. Là, je suis sur que les gens ont essayé de lire....

Ah, on me souffle à l'oreille que c'est de l'espagnol et c'est destiné à des gens qui comprennent cette langue.

Oup, désolé, je ne pensais pas avoir changé de forum. Je sais bien que la plupart des Français partent en Espagne en été, mais je ne pensais pas que les serveurs de macg également.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2013)

Ceux qui ne lisent pas l'espagnol n'ont qu'à passer leur chemin. Personne n'a été contraint, à ma connaissance, à lire ce post. Par ailleurs, le résumé qui précédait disait l'essentiel de ce qu'il y avait à savoir. Même en espagnol, le Gansu s'écrit Gansu. Et le but n'était pas de faire rire. Maintenant, si on commence à râler et faire des petites manières pour des détails de ce type, on peut trouver aussi bien d'autres motifs de râler dans les posts de ceux qui se plaignent. Je peux m'y mettre, aucun problème.

Sur Google translate, ça donne à peu près ceci (une maladresse corrigée par mes soins) :

« Je tiens à transmettre mes plus sincères condoléances pour la perte de vies humaines et les dégâts matériels apportés par le tremblement de terre qui a eu lieu ce matin dans le Gansu. Je tiens, en particulier, à exprimer mes sincères condoléances aux familles des défunts. » 

Rien de nouveau par conséquent par rapport à ce que j'en ai dit. Mais je dois être le seul sur ce fil a savoir utiliser un traducteur automatique&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ceux qui ne lisent pas l'espagnol n'ont qu'à passer leur chemin. Personne n'a été contraint, à ma connaissance, à lire ce post. Par ailleurs, le résumé qui précédait disait l'essentiel de ce qu'il y avait à savoir. Même en espagnol, le Gansu s'écrit Gansu. Et le but n'était pas de faire rire. Maintenant, si on commence à râler et faire des petites manières pour des détails de ce type, on peut trouver aussi bien d'autres motifs de râler dans les posts de ceux qui se plaignent. Je peux m'y mettre, aucun problème.



Oui, tout à fait d'accord. Personnellement je ne parle pas espagnol, mais la réaction m'a paru excessive, d'autant plus que l'essentiel du message était en français, que l'audience d'un site Web ne se limite pas à la France métropolitaine et/ou aux seuls locuteurs exclusivement francophones.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Août 2013)

Vous supportez mal la chaleur ? 

http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/info/sante/article/violence-libido-les-effets-de-la-chaleur-7763541258


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

Attention aux radars espagnols

C'est moins drôle (sin comentar)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vous supportez mal la chaleur ?
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/info/sante/article/violence-libido-les-effets-de-la-chaleur-7763541258




sans doute pas hors sujet ...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vous supportez mal la chaleur ?
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/info/sante/article/violence-libido-les-effets-de-la-chaleur-7763541258


Faut couper les clims 



Anonyme a dit:


> Attention aux radars espagnols
> 
> C'est moins drôle (sin comentar)


Un radar ça n'a pas de nationalité Le mieux c'est de rouler dans les clous 

Pas ceux des passages piétons pour ceux qu'auraient pas bien comprendu


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le mieux c'est de rouler dans les clous



Pas bon pour les pneus, ça ! 

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2013)

La Manif Pour Tous porte plainte après l'action menée par Act Up

juste un petit rappel pour eux : MARIAGE GAY. Barjot déboutée en diffamation : c'était prévisible


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2013)

Exclusion d'un militant UMP homophobe


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2013)

[DM]xm4vd[/DM]​


----------



## FlnY (6 Août 2013)

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/linkedin-juge-jolie-%C3%AAtre-ing%C3%A9nieure-web-102047556.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2013)

floune13 a dit:


> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/linkedin-juge-jolie-%C3%AAtre-ing%C3%A9nieure-web-102047556.html



Portrait de l'ingé web femelle typique :


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Août 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Exclusion d'un militant UMP homophobe



Mouais, je suis un peu sceptique concernant cette exclusion.

En toute logique, il faudrait exclure également un grand nombre de députés UMP, vu ce qui a été dit pendant le débat à l'AN ... Après je trouve pas que c'est de l'homophobie, juste de la connerie, blague nullissime.


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Après je trouve pas que c'est de l'homophobie, juste de la connerie, blague nullissime.



Ah ben alors je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut. Ce type, si je ne me trompe pas, fait partie du Printemps Français, c'est une petite merde qui diffuse ses idées puantes sur son compte twitter (maintenant privé).


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2013)

Je suis d&#8217;accord avec JustTheWay, c&#8217;est une blague débile comme l&#8217;histoire des juifs dans la 2CV. C&#8217;est un truc que tu dis entre potes au comptoir d&#8217;un bar un soir ou t&#8217;es plus très clair.

Par contre, ça ne se dit pas sur un compte twitter à la vue de milliards de personnes qui peuvent en effet très mal l&#8217;interprète. Donc, oui, son exclusion est légitime et d&#8217;autres devraient être dans le même wagon. 

Comme disait Desproge, «*on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde*».

Quand on est un homme politique, on se doit de tourner 7 fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de l&#8217;ouvrir.

Tant pis pour lui, il s&#8217;en remettra. 

Par contre, je trouve que les attaques gratuites d&#8217;Act Up complètement déplacées et ne faisant que raviver une haine qui n&#8217;existait quand même pas tant que ça. Ces gens-là devraient comprendre qu&#8217;on peut être contre le mariage pour tous et ne pas être homophobe. Du coup, pour certains fascisants, cela renforce l&#8217;idée que les homos sont des cons, car les gens qui pensent ça pensent que Act Up représente tous les hommes.

Voilà comment un gouvernement avec son acharnement débile a monté les citoyens français les autres contre les autres. Comme ça, au moins ils ne s&#8217;occupent plus des conneries qu&#8217;il peut faire à la tête du gouvernement. Bien joué


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2013)

Je confirme, ce type fait partie du Printemps Français, si vous ne connaissez pas faits une recherche Google.

Gwen, refusez un droit que les autres ont sur base de l'orientation sexuelle ce n'est pas de l'homophobie? 

Bon j'arrête, je suis en train de pourrir le fil.

Je te le fait pas dire&#8230;


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Août 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Voilà comment un gouvernement avec son acharnement débile a monté les citoyens français les autres contre les autres. Comme ça, au moins ils ne s&#8217;occupent plus des conneries qu&#8217;il peut faire à la tête du gouvernement. Bien joué



C'est faux, totalement faux, la gauche utilisait exactement le même argument, il était déjà faux à l'époque il est toujours faux. Et puis surtout au final on en parlait quand même donc bon. 

Tu vas sur le site de l'AN (il y a les projets de loi et les propositions de loi), tu te renseignes, tu lis la presse, tu suis juste les débats qui font "le buzz".
Tu as le site du Sénat, du Conseil Constitutionnel, de la Cour de cassation, enfin bref si un sujet t'intéresse, tu as largement de quoi te renseigner par toi même. 

Tu as aussi des journaux spécialisés, enfin bref, c'est pas parce que la presse "commune" n'en parle pas que personne n'en parle, et encore heureux. 

Même si j'aime pas trop la presse commune, c'est pas à la presse de faire ça normalement, mais bien aux élus, donc ils ont cas faire leurs travail.


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Par contre, je trouve que les attaques gratuites dAct Up complètement déplacées et ne faisant que raviver une haine qui nexistait quand même pas tant que ça. Ces gens-là devraient comprendre quon peut être contre le mariage pour tous et ne pas être homophobe. Du coup, pour certains fascisants, cela renforce lidée que les homos sont des cons, car les gens qui pensent ça pensent que Act Up représente tous les hommes.


C'est une blague ?!


> Voilà comment un gouvernement avec son acharnement débile a monté les citoyens français les autres contre les autres. Comme ça, au moins ils ne soccupent plus des conneries quil peut faire à la tête du gouvernement. Bien joué


C'est une blague ?!


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2013)

J'avais lu sa réponse un peu vite, je vois qu'il y a matière à discuter. 

Mais sans moi.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2013)

Pour ce qui de discuter politique vous avez le Comptoir ou chacun y est libre d'ouvrir son sujet :mouais:

Sinon je ferais du ménage


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour ce qui de discuter politique vous avez le Comptoir ou chacun y est libre d'ouvrir son sujet :mouais:
> 
> Sinon je ferais du ménage



Tu dis ça parce qu'on te manque sur le comptoir .

Sur des sujets d'actualités c'est quand même difficile de ne pas parler de politique :rose:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Gwen, refusez un droit que les autres ont sur base de l'orientation sexuelle ce n'est pas de l'homophobie?



Non, c'est de la ségrégation, c'est pas mieux, mais c'est pas pareil !


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce qu'on te manque sur le comptoir .
> 
> Sur des sujets d'actualités c'est quand même difficile de ne pas parler de politique :rose:.


T'as raison mais quand ça s'éternise ça devient pénible 

Et confidence pour confidence je préfère les actualités amusantes tout court

Comme disait Coluche



> Les hommes politiques sont marrants. Encore que je ne pense pas qu'ils nous feront un jour autant marrer qu'ils nous emmerdent.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2013)

Ah ben tiens, ici aussi c'est le Viêt Nam. 

Au Viêt Nam, prière de ne pas parler d'actualité sur Facebook.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'as raison mais quand ça s'éternise ça devient pénible&#8230;
> 
> Et confidence pour confidence je préfère les actualités amusantes tout court&#8230;
> 
> Comme disait Coluche&#8230;



J'en ai une pas amusante, mais déconcertante, attention à la priorité à droite  : 

http://www.leparisien.fr/reims-5110...r-un-refus-de-priorite-06-08-2013-3034353.php

Pour la petite histoire j'ai eu le malheur de klaxonner un mec en bagnole qui avait fait au moins 2 infractions (article R415-2 exemple d'un article utile, rarement puni), et refus de priorité, le mec est sortie pour me mettre une claque (j'étais en scooter donc j'ai rien senti mais bon, juste choquant quoi). 

Un passage de l'article en question : 

*Tout conducteur ne doit s'engager dans une intersection que si son  véhicule ne risque pas d'y être immobilisé et d'empêcher le passage des  véhicules circulant sur les autres voies.* 


Vu le prix du permis, notamment à Paris, j'ai énormément de mal à comprendre le peu de sanction, et la non connaissance des conducteurs de cet article.

Je sais pas trop si vous voyez l'importance de cet article en pratique .... voiture caché par d'autres voitures, bouchons, gros risque d'accrochage, de faire tomber un deux roues ... En réalité si tu avances pas et que tu respectes cet article, tu te fais klaxonner par des dégénérés du bulbe qui doivent surement penser que le klaxon permet de faire disparaitre des voitures ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'en ai une pas amusante, mais déconcertante, attention à la priorité à droite  :
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/reims-5110...r-un-refus-de-priorite-06-08-2013-3034353.php
> 
> ...


S'il n'y avait que cela comme incivilités au volant 

J'ai un pote qui a eu le réflexe de klaxonner une voiture qui lui avait fait une queue de poisson, le mec a pilé et est sorti de sa voiture avec une manivelle Mon pote à posé ses lunettes sur le tableau de bord et est descendu aussi

Quand il est remonté dans sa voiture le mec était à terre avec le bras cassé 

Faut dire que mon pote c'est un grand maître de je ne sais plus quel art martial


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> En réalité si tu avances pas et que tu respectes cet article, tu te fais klaxonner par des dégénérés du bulbe qui doivent surement penser que le klaxon permet de faire disparaitre des voitures ?



En réalité, si tu respecte cet article et n'avance pas, je connais des carrefours où tu risque bien de crever de faim avant de pouvoir passer, pour que cet article ait une porté, il faudrait qu'il soit respecté, or, si tu es le seul à le respecter, comme ça serait le cas si tu t'y mettais, ben faudrait attendre les petites heures du matin, quand tous ceux qui, dans l'autre sens, ne le respectent pas soient rentrés chez eux se coucher, pour que toi, et tous ceux qui klaxonnent derrière toi, puissiez commencer à envisager l'éventualité de la possibilité qu'une opportunité de la franchir, cette intersection, puisse se faire jour


----------



## Galekal (6 Août 2013)

Hollande a propos du gaz de shiste : Aucune parole. La preuve.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> S'il n'y avait que cela comme incivilités au volant&#8230;
> 
> J'ai un pote qui a eu le réflexe de klaxonner une voiture qui lui avait fait une queue de poisson, le mec a pilé et est sorti de sa voiture avec une manivelle&#8230; Mon pote à posé ses lunettes sur le tableau de bord et est descendu aussi&#8230;
> 
> ...



Non il n'y a pas que ça, mais si au moins il y a sur le forum un/une conducteur/trice qui ne connaissait pas cet article et qui a lu ma publication, c'est peut être une personne en moins qui le fera, et si elle le fait c'est en connaissance de cause  (et à Paris je t'assure que pour tout boucher il y a pas mieux, enfin si mais après c'est un peu politique ).

Moi je suis pas un maître  à mon grand regret aha.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Hollande a propos du gaz de shiste : Aucune parole. La preuve.



La preuve de quoi ? C'est comme mon voisin, je suis sûr qu'il se fabrique en douce une bombe thermo-nucléaire, il me dit que c'est pas vrai, mais j'ai la preuve : tout l'après midi il a découpé des plaques de contreplaqué à la scie sauteuse ! 

Je serais toi, je relirais mieux l'article !


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En réalité, si tu respecte cet article et n'avance pas, je connais des carrefours où tu risque bien de crever de faim avant de pouvoir passer, pour que cet article ait une porté, il faudrait qu'il soit respecté, or, si tu es le seul à le respecter, comme ça serait le cas si tu t'y mettais, ben faudrait attendre les petites heures du matin, quand tous ceux qui, dans l'autre sens, ne le respectent pas soient rentrés chez eux se coucher, pour que toi, et tous ceux qui klaxonnent derrière toi, puissiez commencer à envisager l'éventualité de la possibilité qu'une opportunité de la franchir, cette intersection, puisse se faire jour



En attendant il y a bien des intersections où tu crèves, mais pas de faim, mais à cause du non respect de cet article. Alors le "personne le respecte donc moi non plus" est totalement déplacé, puis il te protège pas en cas d'accident, ni par rapport à la loi (il y a un arrêt concernant cet article il y a pas si longtemps, et un des arguments du chauffeur était exactement le tiens).

C'est comme les clignotants à Paris ... quand j'étais jeune conducteur il y en avait très peu, maintenant il y en a beaucoup plus, et je doute que ce soit à cause des sanctions.


----------



## Galekal (6 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La preuve de quoi ? C'est comme mon voisin, je suis sûr qu'il se fabrique en douce une bombe thermo-nucléaire, il me dit que c'est pas vrai, mais j'ai la preuve : tout l'après midi il a découpé des plaques de contreplaqué à la scie sauteuse !
> 
> Je serais toi, je relirais mieux l'article !



Le mot "preuve" tient peut être effectivement un peu de l'abus de langage.  
Cependant, Hess oil est effectivement un poids lourd de l'exploitation du gaz de shiste aux states, et la technique du pied dans la porte n'aurait vraiment rien de surprenant. 
Dans les régions concernées par les forages, les gens ont bel et bien le sentiment qu'il va être question d'un passage en force pour la fracturation hydraulique.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La preuve de quoi ? C'est comme mon voisin, je suis sûr qu'il se fabrique en douce une bombe thermo-nucléaire, il me dit que c'est pas vrai, mais j'ai la preuve : tout l'après midi il a découpé des plaques de contreplaqué à la scie sauteuse !
> 
> Je serais toi, je relirais mieux l'article !


Je connais bien ton voisin&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]BwoAG4TkNlM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2013)

jos dones a dit:


> AH, je vois que la moderation ne rigolle plus tellement.
> 
> Y a seulelment les blagues de fernand reynaud qui passent c'est ça?



Non, les blagues de Fernand Reynaud ne passent pas, elles ne sont pas libres de droit !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2013)

jos dones a dit:


> AH, je vois que la moderation ne rigolle plus tellement.
> 
> Y a seulelment les blagues de fernand reynaud qui passent c'est ça?


Tu vas aimer ma dernière&#8230;



jos dones a dit:


> Ca va faire beaucoup de sujets à fermer ça.


Non il suffit juste de te fermer ton clapet&#8230; 

Et ça c'est fait !!!


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2013)

Il faut que Londres se lève, et que Londres fassent un peu de sport, un peu de marche a pied.
Londres est passé pas loin de l' arret cardiaque, une artere bouchée, çà ne pardonne pas.
Londres doit arreter de s' empiffrer, affalé, a se gaver de beurre de cacahuette a la menthe.
(Faignasse Londres)

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...raisse-de-la-taille-dun-bus-menacait-londres/


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2013)

legritch a dit:


> J'avais lu sa réponse un peu vite, je vois qu'il y a matière à discuter.
> 
> Mais sans moi.



Pas mieux, mais






Image d'archives

Faudrait juste voir à ne pas oublier les conditions de la création de Act Up. Ni le fait que ses actions coup-de-poing  ou attaques gratuites pour ceux qui préfèrent  ont souvent eu pour effet d'une part de faire évoluer les conditions d'accès aux soins des séropositifs(ives) et d'autre part de faire évoluer les mentalités des séronégatifs(ives)*. Ni croire que tous les adhérents de cette association sont homosexuels(les) au motif qu'on ne voit qu'eux dans les images médiatiques

*Et comme un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul, cette affirmation est réversible. Ainsi j'aurais tout aussi bien pu écrire : d'une part de faire évoluer les conditions d'acceptions des séropositifs(ives) et d'autre part l'amélioration d'accès aux soins des séronégatifs(ives). Ouais, ouais !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2013)

En volià une comme je les aime

Chihuahua mordu par une vipère

Ça me rappelle des amis qui en avaient acheté un, c'est très cher au kilo ces bestioles 

Ben en sortant de la douche l'amie à mis le pied dessus le chien qui attendait derrière lui brisant la colonne vertébrale couic le chien 



> Ce nest pas normal quune vipère puisse être si proche dun site touristique



Dingue ces gens qui voudrait que l'on aseptise tout les endroits où ils vont 

Faut :

Interdire les coqs de chanter
Supprimer les cloches des vaches qui paissent à côté
Empêcher le clocher de sonner toutes les heures
Bitumer les sentiers car on a vite fait de se faire une entorse
Déplacer les ruches car on risque de se faire piquer
Obliger le paysan du coin à mettre des engrais chimique car son fumier dégage une odeur pestilentielle

Et j'en passe


----------



## Galekal (7 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Interdire les coqs de chanter *- Pas besoin. Bientôt, il n'y en aura plus*
> Supprimer les cloches des vaches qui paissent à côté - *Pareil, bientôt toutes clamsées*
> Empêcher le clocher de sonner toutes les heures - *Inchangé, si le type qui actionne les cloches s'équipe d'une combinaison antichimique totale.*
> Bitumer les sentiers car on a vite fait de se faire une entorse *- Pour le passage des camions, ils vont vite être bitumés*
> ...





Pour ce qui est du cabot, c'est un cas typique d'investissement a perte. On a si vite fait de marcher dessus _en faisant mine de ne pas le faire exprès_ o)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En volià une comme je les aime
> 
> Chihuahua mordu par une vipère
> 
> ...





Galekal a dit:


>



Bon, j'ai une solution plus simple :



> C'est quand même pas normal qu'un site touristique puisse être si proche d'un endroit où vivent des vipères !


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2013)

Autre "morsure"

http://tianplus.blogs.nouvelobs.com...-f90a2e6fbcdc0db77f2d68454aaf4fa2-487397.html



> Une version que conteste Geraldo, sans pour autant se souvenir avec précision de sa soirée.


Il en tenait une bonne.
Pourrat plus viser la cuvette en tout cas.


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2013)

http://obsession.nouvelobs.com/high...sio-le-petit-genie-millionnaire-de-yahoo.html


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2013)

Un exemple à suivre


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Août 2013)

Dans la série du Canard Enchainé : "Comme son nom l'indique", un docteur qui prend son pied à faire de la gériatrie :

_Dr Luc RIBEAUCOUP : Chef de service de Gériatrie

Madame, Monsieur,

J'ai le plaisir de vous informer de la nomination du Dr Luc Ribeaucoup en date du 1er Août,  en qualité  de chef du service de Gériatrie de l&#8217;Hôpital Vaugirard - Gabriel-Pallez, en remplacement du Docteur Jean Laudet, qui a fait valoir ses droits à la retraite .

Bien cordialement,

XXXXXX
Directrice des Hôpitaux Universitaires Paris Ouest Adjointe_

Ca me rappelle un jour ou je suis passé pour un parfait timbré dans le métro, en éclatant d'un rire dément. Je venais de lire une mise au point absolument dramatique sur la dépression.
Puis l'auteur : Pr Lejoyeux.


----------



## flotow (7 Août 2013)

Ben déjà, juste le fait de rire dans le métro, faut être complètement girvré&#8230;


----------



## Galekal (7 Août 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un jour ou je suis passé pour un parfait timbré dans le métro, en éclatant d'un rire dément. Je venais de lire une mise au point absolument dramatique sur la dépression.
> Puis l'auteur : Pr Lejoyeux.



Vu son nom, il semblait plutôt destiné a aider la recherche sur les états maniaques, non ?


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Un exemple à suivre





J'adore la vidéo, en plus tu dois vraiment pas t'y attendre.


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2013)

"je m'appelle Christine Boutin et je vais encore dire une grosse connerie"


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2013)

macinside a dit:


> "je m'appelle Christine Boutin et je vais encore dire une grosse connerie"


Mais jusqu'où s'arrêtera-t-elle ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais jusqu'où s'arrêtera-t-elle ?&#8230;


Quand s'arrêtera-t-elle (ou bien jusqu'où ira-t-elle) plutôt.&#8230; Nan nan c'était volontaire&#8230; 

La réponse est dans l'article : jamais tant qu'on lui tendra des micros et qu'on relèvera ses touittedemUrde.


----------



## Berthold (8 Août 2013)

Je n'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait consommer de la vodka. Ceci dit, voici une raison supplémentaire de laisser ce liquide au rayon de l'alcool à brûler&#8230;


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Août 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait consommer de la vodka. Ceci dit, voici une raison supplémentaire de laisser ce liquide au rayon de l'alcool à brûler&#8230;



Tu prends un verre, tu verses la vodka dedans avec un soft ou rien, et tu bois.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2013)

40 années dans la jungle 


une vidéo des deux hommes


----------



## flotow (8 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> 40 années dans la jungle
> 
> 
> une vidéo des deux hommes


J'ai pas compris le texte dans le deuxième lien. Je vais attendre 2 ans et j'irais le voir au ciné


----------



## legritch (9 Août 2013)

Un routier s'arrête pour faire pipi et se fait écraser par son camion :mouais:


----------



## Berthold (9 Août 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Un routier s'arrête pour faire pipi et se fait écraser par son camion :mouais:



Légende de l'image :


> Distrait, lhomme *a oublié tiré* son frein à main et sest fait écras*é* en pleine pause pipi.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2013)

pour une fois qu'il y en a un qui ne pissait pas dans une bouteille pour la jeter ensuite sur un bord de route...


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mais jusqu'où s'arrêtera-t-elle ?



Je viens de voir un reportage sur l'histoire de l'adoption de l'amendement 8 en Californie et le rôle des mormons, elle est encore très en dessous.
Eh, oui, c'est possible


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2013)

On ne peut plus chier tranquille !


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> On ne peut plus chier tranquille !



Et pour sécuriser ça par la biométrie, c'est tout un champ de recherches fascinantes qui s'ouvre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Un exemple à suivre



Tiens, j'avais fait ça dans un immeuble où j'habitais. Un mec avait la facheuse tendance à faire chier la bestiole dans le parking sous-terrain.
J'ai déposé l'objet du délit dans sa boite à lettre.
Etrangement, ça n'a plus recommencé.


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2013)

Allez, remettons 100 sous dans l'bastringue

Par contre le niveau des arguments me laisse perplexe 


> .../... affirme que cette loi viole le Pacte international relatif aux droits civils et politiques, adopté par l'ONU le 16 décembre 1966 et ratifié par la France le 28 mai 1981. Ce pacte stipule que "le droit de se marier et de fonder une famille est reconnu à l'homme et la femme à partir de l'âge nubile".



Et ne reculons devant rien :


> .../...précise dans son communiqué que si elle était déboutée, elle porterait l'affaire devant le Comité des droits de l'Homme de l'ONU.



Bref, lol.


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2013)

Comme c'est dit dans les commentaires :



> > Henri Collomb a posté le 14-08-2013 à 10:09
> > Pour que le recours soit recevable il faudrait que le mot "seulement" ou "exclusivement" soit stipulé dans le texte de ce pacte. Ce qui n'est pas le cas. Tous ces réactionnaires n'ont pas beaucoup de chances d'arriver à leurs fins. Ni au conseil d'État ni au Comité des droits de l'Homme à l'ONU.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2013)

Toutafé, c'était aussi ma réaction. C'est dire à quel point quand on on fait une fixette on ne réfléchit pas plus loin que le bout de son nez.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2013)

> "Haineux et aigris de tous les pays, unissez-vous!" *



Et allez vous faire empapaouter chez les hellènes&#8230; 

* Jean-Luc Romero&#8230; Conseiller régional d&#8217;Ile-de-France


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait consommer de la vodka. Ceci dit, voici une raison supplémentaire de laisser ce liquide au rayon de l'alcool à brûler


Personnellement j'ai ce type d'incompréhension face aux buveurs de ce breuvage douteux qu'est le whisky.
De toute façon rhum powa !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

Sinon, pour revenir à l'action décrite, je vais devoir  vider des bouteilles d'alcool de riz. Et ils boivent quoi, déjà dans les pays où on coupe la tête aux homos ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> De toute façon rhum powa !



Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous, avec vos boissons frelatées d'importation douteuse ? Bon, je vous laisse, mon cognac arrive à la température idéale  Bon, c'est pas le très vieux, celui là (il n'a même pas un siècle d'âge, l'arrière grand-père de ma femme l'a mis en fut en 1914), mais il est quand-même bon, celui de 1855, je ne le sors que pour les fêtes de famille !


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et allez vous faire empapaouter chez les hellènes
> 
> * Jean-Luc Romero Conseiller régional dIle-de-France



Ce gars-là, vous êtes sûr qu'il n'a rien à voir avec les électeurs de Tiberi ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous, avec vos boissons frelatées d'importation douteuse ? Bon, je vous laisse, mon cognac arrive à la température idéale  Bon, c'est pas le très vieux, celui là (il n'a même pas un siècle d'âge, l'arrière grand-père de ma femme l'a mis en fut en 1914), mais il est quand-même bon, celui de 1855, je ne le sors que pour les fêtes de famille !



Un cognac orange, c'est frelaté ?
Sinon pour le cognac, je ne suis pas contre non plus. Mais j'ai rien d'aussi vieux.
Tu sais, un rhum cubain de 15 ans, ça se boit aussi...


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon pour le cognac, je ne suis pas contre non plus. Mais j'ai rien d'aussi vieux.
> Tu sais, un rhum cubain de 15 ans, ça se boit aussi...



sors la bouteille j'arrive


----------



## patlek (14 Août 2013)

Réchauffement climatique...

http://www.gentside.com/tortue/une-...ttaque-a-un-enfant-en-allemagne_art53765.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Réchauffement climatique...
> 
> http://www.gentside.com/tortue/une-...ttaque-a-un-enfant-en-allemagne_art53765.html





> 500 poissons ont été délocalisés.



Et les poissons locaux n'ont plus qu'à aller pointer à l'ANPE locale !


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2013)

macinside a dit:


> sors la bouteille j'arrive



Ben voilà, y'en a qui savent vivre (déjà le Tardis est un véhicule preuve de bon raffinement et de bon goût)...


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2013)

j'ai aussi du très bon whisky :love: (qui te fais aimé le whisky :love: )


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2013)

Je ne sais pas si ce site est un genre de gorafi© amerloque, en tous cas ça envoie du lourd

(A la reflexion, après avoir lu le 'about the author', non, il est sérieux   -enfin, sérieux, je me comprends  )


----------



## Madalvée (15 Août 2013)

Le James Bond parachutiste des JO de Londres se tue


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2013)

un squelette humain trouvé dans une décharge dans le Jura


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2013)

Actualité amusante ou... ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)

Avec 40 pythons dans une chambre d'hôtel


----------



## fedo (17 Août 2013)

A Zurich aussi on ne sait plus quoi faire de l'argent public, alors on fait des drive-in ! 
faut lire l'article, rien que pour les photos.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Août 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité amusante ou... ???



Morsi d'être velus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Avec 40 pythons dans une chambre d'hôtel



J'aime pas les visqueux, ça bouffe nos cousins rongeurs (spécisme honteux, j'avoue).


----------



## Galekal (17 Août 2013)

La vérité vraie a propos de la zone 51

Avec un commentaire que j'aime bien : "Ca doit bien les faire marrer de vous voir vous toucher la nouille sur  des histoires daliens ou de complots pendant que la seule chose qui  leur importe vraiment, sen mettre plein les fouilles, ne choque plus  personne" :love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Août 2013)

Maintenant on vas nous expliquer que la technologie alien est derrière l'U2.... Faut dire vu les lunettes a Bono c'est possible


----------



## Berthold (18 Août 2013)

Naufrage : il sauve d'abord son chien, puis revient s'occuper de bobonne ensuite.


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2013)

C'est comme dans tout bon film américain il faut toujours sauver le chien, même si un humain doit mourir


----------



## Galekal (18 Août 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Naufrage : il sauve d'abord son chien, puis revient s'occuper de bobonne ensuite.



Voici qui mériterait une reconstitution. 
Elle a pris 20kg ou + depuis qu'il lui a mis la bague au doigt et il s'est dit qu'il allait jeter son dévolu sur le chien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Naufrage : il sauve d'abord son chien, puis revient s'occuper de bobonne ensuite.





Galekal a dit:


> Elle a pris 20kg ou + depuis qu'il lui a mis la bague au doigt



Bon, faudrait savoir : c'est "bobonne" ou c'est "bonbonne" ? :mouais:


----------



## Madalvée (18 Août 2013)

Au contraire il l'aime et il a choisi de sauver le plus pas niqué en premier


----------



## fabi2000 (18 Août 2013)

En plus le chien est fidèle lui !


----------



## Le docteur (18 Août 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Naufrage : il sauve d'abord son chien, puis revient s'occuper de bobonne ensuite.


Et si, tout simplement il avait calculé :  1. bobonne sait nager et elle sait parler
2. le chien nage comme une pierre et il est infoutu de me dire s'il va couler ou non.
Donc il a commis l'erreur de vouloir sauver bobonne _et_ le chien, si ça se trouve, alors qu'être un type bien, c'est risquer de sacrifier le chien pour que bobonne, même nageant tranquillement passe la première.


Dans les avions on vous dit de passer d'abord le masque à oxygène _puis_ de le mettre à vos enfants. Si on raisonne connement avec ses hormones on peut trouver ça dégeulasse. Maintenant si vous vous asphyxiez entre deux gosses vous mourrez en bon père, mais l'un de vos gosses est mort et l'autre est orphelin.


Ou peut-être qu'il préfère vraiment son chien.


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:
			
		

> Elle a pris 20kg ou + depuis qu'il lui a mis la bague au doigt



Une bien grosse bague ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Naufrage : il sauve d'abord son chien, puis revient s'occuper de bobonne ensuite.


Imaginons la situation inverse : le mari et le chien sont en train de se noyer.

La dame sauvera-t-elle d'abord le chien ou le mari ?

Ou alors...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2013)

Coluche a dit:
			
		

> vous connaissez mon chien, carressez ma femme



Ou l'inverse ça dépend de la taille du chien 

Voire de la femme :sick:


----------



## Madalvée (19 Août 2013)

Un iPhone consomme plus d'électricité qu'un réfrigérateur


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2i1u3NpXmk4[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.gentside.com/poisson/un-...echoue-sur-les-cotes-espagnoles_art53884.html


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Un iPhone consomme plus d'électricité qu'un réfrigérateur


Raison de plus pour se passer de frigo !


----------



## Fìx (19 Août 2013)

Honduras : La société Lear fait porter des couches à ses ouvriers pour supprimer les pauses

Mon rêve de toujours !! :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Honduras : La société Lear fait porter des couches à ses ouvriers pour supprimer les pauses
> 
> Mon rêve de toujours !! :love: :love:



Ce qui serait génial c'est de manger également à son bureau en étant servi, et là on atteint le summum


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Honduras : La société Lear fait porter des couches à ses ouvriers pour supprimer les pauses
> 
> Mon rêve de toujours !! :love: :love:





JPTK a dit:


> Ce qui serait génial c'est de manger également à son bureau en étant servi, et là on atteint le summum



Des *ouvriers*, pas des *bureaucrates*.
Les ouvriers travaillent, les bureaucrates...


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2013)

Les anti-mariages pour tous peuvent respirer car il n'y aura pas d'épidémie : le mariage pour tous ne séduit que quelques-un(e)s

Parait même qu'il y aurait moins de gays et de lesbiennes depuis que c'est institutionnalisé, c'est passé de mode, limite ringard d'être homo, comme les suicides chez orange, le même mécanisme selon Hervé Balcani. Pour être subversif aujourd'hui, il faut être hétéro, les homos l'ont bien compris. Comme quoi les anti auraient dû souhaiter cette union depuis le début, elle aurait peut-être permis d'éradiquer le fléau qu'est l'homosexualité !


----------



## fedo (21 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Les anti-mariages pour tous peuvent respirer car il n'y aura pas d'épidémie : le mariage pour tous ne séduit que quelques-un(e)s
> 
> Parait même qu'il y aurait moins de gays et de lesbiennes depuis que c'est institutionnalisé, c'est passé de mode, limite ringard d'être homo, comme les suicides chez orange, le même mécanisme selon Hervé Balcani. Pour être subversif aujourd'hui, il faut être hétéro, les homos l'ont bien compris. Comme quoi les anti auraient dû souhaiter cette union depuis le début, elle aurait peut-être permis d'éradiquer le fléau qu'est l'homosexualité !



ben c'est logique puisqu'avant le mariage il y a la publication des bans en mairie.
c'est un peu le coming out obligatoire !


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2013)

Etats-Unis : des adolescents tuent un sportif australien «pour s'amuser»

Moi j'ai posté ça sur le parisien, y a des fois où j'arrive pas à me retenir, on dirait qu'il n'y a plus qu'eux sinon, les pro Marine et cie :

C'est hallucinant de voir tous les commentaires racistes de personnes qui ne comprennent absolument rien et qui en plus se permettent d'interpeler les autres pour leur dire d'ouvrir les yeux.
Les plus drôles ce sont ceux qui parlent du soi disant laxisme français et des peines soi disant insuffisantes. Ils n'ont pas peur du ridicule puisqu'ils voudraient qu'on ait en France la même sévérité de peines qu'aux USA, alors que c'est là-bas que ce crime absurde s'est produit et qu'il y a de toute façon le taux de mortalité par balle le plus élevé au monde. Ça démontre donc bien l'inefficacité de la peine de mort et des peines de prison à vie, ce n'est pas une peine de prison qui arrête un criminel, bien au contraire car vu qu'il ne voudra absolument pas se faire prendre, il sera prêt à tout justement !! Mais non les pro tolérance zéro continuent de déblatérer leur âneries, se contredisant en permanence. C'est à la source qu'il faut enrayer la violence, par l'éducation et la culture, que ça vous plaise ou non, sinon on continuera de voir de plus en plus de criminels et il faudra à terme mettre les ¾ des gens en prison.

Le fait ensuite que les criminels soient noirs et que le jogger soit blanc, et qu'il faudrait en faire un crime raciste, c'est tout simplement ridicule. Ils n'ont pas tué ce jogger pour sa couleur de peau, ils ont tué le 1er mec qui passait, parce qu'ils s'ennuyaient, ils ne revendiquent pas un crime anti-blanc que je sache ? Ce faux débat de racisme anti-blanc n'existe même pas aux USA ! C'est quand même différent que lorsque des blancs connus pour leur haine des noirs, tabassent une personne pour sa couleur et la tue, non ? Vous saisissez la nuance ou bien ??


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2013)

je te sens un poil énervé sur le sujet


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2013)

Faut dire qu'après la droite décomplexée, c'est maintenant le FN décomplexé, sur tous les sujets ça y va, on dirait que renvoyer les bougnoules dans leur pays, c'est la solution à tous les problèmes, même climatiques. Renvoyons les afro-américains dans leurs pays !! :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Etats-Unis : des adolescents tuent un sportif australien «pour s'amuser»


Je vous renvoie au film "Lord of War"



> Il y a 1 homme sur 12 qui est armé sur cette planète
> La seule question c'est
> Comment armer les 11 autres !!!



Tant que les Etats Unis seront soumis au dictat de la NRA ce genre de fait divers s'y produira toujours et de plus en plus 

Et vu qu'ils ont tiré dans le dos je ne suis pas sûr que le tir ait été à connotation raciste !!!

C'était juste pour voir si cela faisait pareil que dans les films

Des abrutis quoi


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2013)

En plus le parisien a coupé la photo, le troisième suspect est blanc


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Faut dire qu'après la droite décomplexée, c'est maintenant le FN décomplexé, sur tous les sujets ça y va, on dirait que renvoyer les bougnoules dans leur pays, c'est la solution à tous les problèmes, même climatiques. Renvoyons les afro-américains dans leurs pays !! :love:



Tu devrais te créer un compte sur fdesouche (en utilisant guerillamail) pour voir les commentaires.
Au delà des classiques "y z'ont qu'a rentrer chez eux" et "on est plus chez nous" on y lit des trucs hallucinants comme certains qui regrettent ouvertement la défaite de l'Axe en 1945....

Know your enemy...


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi j'ai posté ça sur le parisien



Oulà.

Tu veux qu'on en parle? 


Qu'est-ce qui va pas en ce moment?  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Oulà.
> 
> Tu veux qu'on en parle?
> 
> ...



Quoi le parisien ? 
Je suis tombé dessus par hasard, d'habitude je lis pas les commentaires et puis là j'ai été faible :rose:


----------



## jonson (21 Août 2013)

http://pourquoi-docteur.nouvelobs.com/Gabrielle-Williams---a-8-ans--elle-parait-avoir-6-mois-3410.html


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2013)

Vite un gêne à récupérer pour les stars !!


----------



## Fìx (21 Août 2013)

Apparence de 6 mois, ça ? 





----------------
EDIT :

Pour info&#8230; (âmes sensibles, s'abstenir ! :sick:  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> http://pourquoi-docteur.nouvelobs.com/Gabrielle-Williams---a-8-ans--elle-parait-avoir-6-mois-3410.html





			
				Le Pr Walker  a dit:
			
		

> « si nous identifions le gène responsable de ce phénomène et qu'à l'âge adulte nous pouvions trouver un bouton stop pour le vieillissement du corps, nous serions biologiquement immortels »



Et ça serait la fin de l'humanité, certains semblent vraiment ignorer que l'immortalité, c'est la fin de toute vie, plus d'entropie, le triomphe de l'ordre, et la stagnation définitive, avec, quand même, la mort au bout du compte (ben oui, immortel ne signifie pas "invulnérable", et à la longue, même s'il n'y avait que ça, les accidents finiraient par avoir raison de tous), mais sans aucun survivant, cette fois.

Faudrait interner ces apprentis sorciers qui oublient que la mort, ça fait partie du cycle de la vie !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (22 Août 2013)

surtout qu'apparemment, ces phénomènes gardent aussi *mentalement* l'age d'un bébé...

bel avenir en perspective...


----------



## Le docteur (22 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Les anti-mariages pour tous peuvent respirer car il n'y aura pas d'épidémie : le mariage pour tous ne séduit que quelques-un(e)s
> 
> Parait même qu'il y aurait moins de gays et de lesbiennes depuis que c'est institutionnalisé, c'est passé de mode, limite ringard d'être homo, comme les suicides chez orange, le même mécanisme selon Hervé Balcani. Pour être subversif aujourd'hui, il faut être hétéro, les homos l'ont bien compris. Comme quoi les anti auraient dû souhaiter cette union depuis le début, elle aurait peut-être permis d'éradiquer le fléau qu'est l'homosexualité !



En même temps, logiquement le titre ne tient pas. Le mariage _pour tous_, ce n'est pas pour _la plupart_ (qui se marient déjà en troupeau), mais pour _quelques-uns _(qui étaient privés de troupeau). Le but étant de refermer une généralité sur une universalité en intégrant la particularité.
Dans l'absolu, c'est donc une non-nouvelle...
(maintenant, le contenu de l'article, faudrait que je lise. Je préfère revoir ton batteur coréen )

Sinon tu as raison en plus. Une bonne manière d'éradiquer quelque chose, c'est de l'intégrer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Etats-Unis : des adolescents tuent un sportif australien «pour s'amuser»
> 
> Moi j'ai posté ça sur le parisien, y a des fois où j'arrive pas à me retenir, on dirait qu'il n'y a plus qu'eux sinon, les pro Marine et cie :
> 
> ...



Je continue sur mes petits délires logiques : quand l'universel (la loi) tue au nom du particulier (les groupes de pressions), faut pas s'étonner que des individus s'octroient les mêmes droits.

La couleur, j'ai pas vu, j'ai juste vu ce que leurs actes montrent :  deux jeunes connards. (merde ! racisme anti-jeune : non, c'est un semblant d'excuse, mais qui n'excuse pas tout). Maintenant libre à ceux qui veulent se palucher sur les questions de couleurs, que ce soit pour s'exciter après eux ou pour leur trouver des excuses d'ailleurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Faut dire qu'après la droite décomplexée, c'est maintenant le FN décomplexé, sur tous les sujets ça y va, on dirait que renvoyer les bougnoules dans leur pays, c'est la solution à tous les problèmes, même climatiques. Renvoyons les afro-américains dans leurs pays !! :love:



Sur les forums de journaux, ça fait longtemps qu'ils sévissent, ceux-là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Tu devrais te créer un compte sur fdesouche (en utilisant guerillamail) pour voir les commentaires.
> Au delà des classiques "y z'ont qu'a rentrer chez eux" et "on est plus chez nous" on y lit des trucs hallucinants comme certains qui regrettent ouvertement la défaite de l'Axe en 1945....
> 
> Know your enemy...



T'as pas tort, même si ça doit être sérieusement déprimant, ou gerbatoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h59 ----------




> Il y a 1 homme sur 12 qui est armé sur cette planète
> La seule question c'est
> Comment armer les 11 autres !!!



Version NRA : 



> Il y a 1 homme sur 12 qui est armé sur cette planète
> La seule *solution* c'est
> Comment armer les 11 autres !!!




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ça serait la fin de l'humanité, certains semblent vraiment ignorer que l'immortalité, c'est la fin de toute vie, plus d'entropie, le triomphe de l'ordre, et la stagnation définitive, avec, quand même, la mort au bout du compte (ben oui, immortel ne signifie pas "invulnérable", et à la longue, même s'il n'y avait que ça, les accidents finiraient par avoir raison de tous), mais sans aucun survivant, cette fois.
> 
> Faudrait interner ces apprentis sorciers qui oublient que la mort, ça fait partie du cycle de la vie !



Arrête Star Trek 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------




Joachim du Balay a dit:


> surtout qu'apparemment, ces phénomènes gardent aussi *mentalement* l'age d'un bébé...
> 
> bel avenir en perspective...



Les publicitaires cherchent déjà le gène pour nous garder à deux ans d'âge mental.
Remarque bien qu'il semble qu'ils l'aient trouvé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Arrête Star Trek



Impossible, je n'ai pas commencé !  Cela dit, regarde aujourd'hui quels sont les seuls organismes vivants à bénéficier de cette immortalité que tant semblent envier : les cellules cancéreuses  Même si je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, non, je préfère finir par disparaitre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même si je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, non, je préfère finir par disparaitre !



Idem pour moi !!! 
En fait, la vie est l'aventure la plus dangereuse qui soit ... la preuve c'est qu'on n'en sort jamais vivant ! (je ne me souviens plus de l'auteur de cette citation ô combien réaliste !:rateau


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Quoi le parisien ?
> Je suis tombé dessus par hasard, d'habitude je lis pas les commentaires et puis là j'ai été faible :rose:



Grosse part du budget communication du FN surement.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Impossible, je n'ai pas commencé !  Cela dit, regarde aujourd'hui quels sont les seuls organismes vivants à bénéficier de cette immortalité que tant semblent envier : les cellules cancéreuses &#8230; Même si je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, non, je préfère finir par disparaître !


Je pense juste qu'il ne faut pas résoudre la question de la mortalité par des trekeries du genre :"c'est la mortalité qui donne un sens à la vie humaine". 
Imagine au contraire (c'est ce que je crois) que l'homme recule terrifié devant la possibilité de l'immortalité qui s'offre de plus en plus nettement à lui. Collectivement, parce qu'individuellement, quand vient l'heure il réalise qu'il aurait préféré ne pas mourir, mais que jusqu'alors il s'est tout simplement cru immortel (sur ça je pense que Freud a raison de dire qu'inconsciemment nous nous croyons immortels). C'est une blague terriblement abstraite cette apologie de la mortalité. D'ailleurs on n'a pas besoin d'être mortel pour connaître ce que Sartre appelle la finitude (on ne peut pas tout faire). 

Par contre, ce qui est clair, c'est que l'humanité, qui fonctionne encore sur le mode animal de l'expansionnisme agressif est incapable d'affronter un tel défi. Il faudrait dépasser l'homme et dépasser en particularité sa tendance à être mené par ses instincts au même titre que les fourmis ou les termites pour prendre en charge une telle situation. Et pourtant elle est quasi à notre portée. Elle le serait sans doute déjà si elle regardait en face ses propres possibilités.

De toute façon, même sans mortalité, l'expansionnisme biologique inscrit dans nos gènes doublé de notre puissance technique en augmentation géométrique fait déjà de nous des cancers. Pas besoin de l'immortalité pour ça. C'est au contraire la bonne vieille reproduction sexuée qui créé cette situation

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h53 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même si je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, non, je préfère finir par disparaitre !


Pas moi. Et je n'aime pas "la nature". C'est une orgie de tuerie et de souffrance. Et ne comptez pas sur moi pour faire l'apologie du "tragique de la vie" de l'autre gland à la mode, là.
Expression totalement dénuée de sens, d'ailleurs. Quand j'ai pu tenir un des ex-élèves émerveillés du "maître" et lui demander ce que signifiait cette expression véritablement, j'ai eu le droit à une fiche de lecture de terminale sur Schopenhauer (sur le ton du "attends, je t'explique", en plus).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je pense juste qu'il ne faut pas résoudre la question de la mortalité par des trekeries du genre :"c'est la mortalité qui donne un sens à la vie humaine".
> Imagine au contraire (c'est ce que je crois) que l'homme recule terrifié devant la possibilité de l'immortalité qui s'offre de plus en plus nettement à lui. Collectivement, parce qu'individuellement, quand vient l'heure il réalise qu'il aurait préféré ne pas mourir, mais que jusqu'alors il s'est tout simplement cru immortel (sur ça je pense que Freud a raison de dire qu'inconsciemment nous nous croyons immortels). C'est une blague terriblement abstraite cette apologie de la mortalité. D'ailleurs on n'a pas besoin d'être mortel pour connaître ce que Sartre appelle la finitude (on ne peut pas tout faire).
> 
> Par contre, ce qui est clair, c'est que l'humanité, qui fonctionne encore sur le mode animal de l'expansionnisme agressif est incapable d'affronter un tel défi. Il faudrait dépasser l'homme et dépasser en particularité sa tendance à être mené par ses instincts au même titre que les fourmis ou les termites pour prendre en charge une telle situation. Et pourtant elle est quasi à notre portée. Elle le serait sans doute déjà si elle regardait en face ses propres possibilités.
> ...



Moi, ce qui me gêne surtout, dans l'immortalité, c'est qu'elle signifie la fin de toute évolution (soit on cesse de se reproduire, et l'évolution s'arrête, soit on continue, et là, c'est tout qui s'arrête  Because quelques centaines de milliards d'êtres humains, la planète aura du mal à encaisser !


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Août 2013)

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...se-son-permis-sous-l-emprise-de-cannabis.html


----------



## patlek (22 Août 2013)

Il s' en passe des choses, "la dépeche" çà informe!! (Meme si on comprend vaguement a moitié rien du tout, l' important, c' est que ce soit dis!)

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...-que-gilbert-boude-et-refuse-de-conduire.html

" Je suis trop dégoûté d&#8217;avoir payé 12 ans de cotisations pour en réalité 6 ans de régime social"... ppprrrtttttt??? Mystère.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Août 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Honduras : La société Lear fait porter des couches à ses ouvriers pour supprimer les pauses
> 
> Mon rêve de toujours !! :love: :love:



Excellente idée.
Je me vois très bien faire caca devant un patient en pleine consultation.
"Oups, attendez un peu.... Mmmmmffff..... Prooouuut... Pshiiiiiii...  Petpetpet.... Flop.
Ah y'est ! Ouhaaa, ça dégage...
Bon, pour vos diarrhées, j'ai une solution bio. Je vous explique..."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Ce qui serait génial c'est de manger également à son bureau en étant servi, et là on atteint le summum



Tu veux dire manger en chiant dans sa couche, en même temps ?

Oui, j'ai aussi ce vieux fantasme que j'assouvirai dans une quarantaine d'années.

Le pied.


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Excellente idée.
> Je me vois très bien faire caca devant un patient en pleine consultation.
> "Oups, attendez un peu.... Mmmmmffff..... Prooouuut... Pshiiiiiii...  Petpetpet.... Flop.
> Ah y'est ! Ouhaaa, ça dégage...
> ...


Vous retardez. On n'arrête pas le progrès !

Bientôt nous aurons tous à notre disposition une machine qui mangera et chiera à notre place.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...se-son-permis-sous-l-emprise-de-cannabis.html



L'accident, ce n'est pas sa faute : on lui a dit de tourner il a compris : "fais tourner"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Il s' en passe des choses, "la dépeche" çà informe!! (Meme si on comprend vaguement a moitié rien du tout, l' important, c' est que ce soit dis!)
> 
> http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...-que-gilbert-boude-et-refuse-de-conduire.html
> 
> " Je suis trop dégoûté davoir payé 12 ans de cotisations pour en réalité 6 ans de régime social"... ppprrrtttttt??? Mystère.



Je n'ai rien à compris à cet article.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'ai rien à compris à cet article.


T'es pas l'seul...
L'histoire de Gilbert est cependant super intéressante...
Bravo au journaliste de la Dépèche qui est allé la chercher. Ça c'est de l'info...
Un vrai drame humain, et un vrai sujet pour Charles-Edouard...


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2013)

Là-bas il fait tellement chaud que même les pierres se cassent !! 
A RACETRACK PLAYA, DES PIERRES AVANCENT TOUTES SEULES DANS LE DÉSERT


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Là-bas il fait tellement chaud que même les pierres se cassent !!
> A RACETRACK PLAYA, DES PIERRES AVANCENT TOUTES SEULES DANS LE DÉSERT


Ben moi, j'ai une explication.
Imaginons un hélicoptère. Un gars qui déscend au bout d'une corde, attache un câble autour de la pierre, et zoug, l'hélicoptère traine la pierre, puis libère le câble.
Il aurait même pu soulever la pierre, et la poser plus loin.Ça aurait fait encore plus mystérieux...
Tain, imaginer que le vent peut déplacer des peirres de plusieurs tonnes, sur le plat, même sur un sol argileux humide, faut l'faire...
Devait pas carburer à l'eau, ceux qui ont émis cette hypothèse...


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Ben moi, j'ai une explication.
> Imaginons un hélicoptère. Un gars qui déscend au bout d'une corde, attache un câble autour de la pierre, et zoug, l'hélicoptère traine la pierre, puis libère le câble.
> Il aurait même pu soulever la pierre, et la poser plus loin.Ça aurait fait encore plus mystérieux...
> Tain, imaginer que le vent peut déplacer des peirres de plusieurs tonnes, sur le plat, même sur un sol argileux humide, faut l'faire...
> Devait pas carburer à l'eau, ceux qui ont émis cette hypothèse...



Soulever une pierre dont personne ne connait l'existence, la soulever pour la déplacer plus loin et penser que ça sera mystérieux alors que personne ne va rien remarquer, faut déjà être complètement crétin pour celui qui fait ça et sinon faut être un peu tordu dans sa tête pour émettre cette hypothèse :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Soulever une pierre dont personne ne connait l'existence, la soulever pour la déplacer plus loin et penser que ça sera mystérieux alors que personne ne va rien remarquer, faut déjà être complètement crétin pour celui qui fait ça et sinon faut être un peu tordu dans sa tête pour émettre cette hypothèse :hosto: :rateau:


Sauf si celui qui l'a déplacée veut faire le buzz ensuite 
Mais c'est vrai que c'est un raisonnement à la con...
En plus plausible, il y a le miracle, les extraterrestres et la puissance du psychique...

Tain, les pbs techniques, c'est plus facile, et on se fait moins bouler qu'au bar...


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Sauf si celui qui l'a déplacée veut faire le buzz ensuite
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est un raisonnement à la con...



C'est surtout que personne ne remarquera rien si ça laisse pas de traces ! :rateau: 
Après l'hélico pour faire le buzz, pourquoi pas, mais ça me parait pas aussi simple que ça que de déplacer des pierres avec un pauvre harnais, faudrait un hélico de guerre russe sinon un hélico de base il va rien déplacer du tout 
Ça ferait un peu cher le buzz et à mon avis on trouverait facilement des indices qui indiqueraient qu'il y a eu trucage.


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Là-bas il fait tellement chaud que même les pierres se cassent !!
> A RACETRACK PLAYA, DES PIERRES AVANCENT TOUTES SEULES DANS LE DÉSERT


Michel_Nascar doit connaître l'explication exacte de ce mystère. Mais il nous laissera probablement dans notre ignorance.


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2013)

Les 2053 explosions nucléaires de 1945 à 1998. Hallucinant, je vous suggère d'avancer un peu car au début c'est un peu lent.

[YOUTUBE]LLCF7vPanrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Là-bas il fait tellement chaud que même les pierres se cassent !!
> A RACETRACK PLAYA, DES PIERRES AVANCENT TOUTES SEULES DANS LE DÉSERT



La première mention de ce phénomène remonte à 1915, et il a été régulièrement observé depuis. Dans certaines conditions hivernales, des plaques de glace se forment sous les rochers, lesquels reposent par ailleurs sur un sol plan et particulièrement glissant. Le souffle du vent suffit alors à les faire déplacer, selon des trajectoires qui peuvent varier en fonction des caractéristiques du sol et des changements de direction du vent. Ce processus, que lon observe aussi dans les régions arctiques, a pu être reproduit artificiellement : Lorenz, Ralph ; Jackson, Brian K. ; Barnes, Jason W. ; Spitale, Joe ; et Keller, John M., « Ice rafts not sails : Floating the rocks at Racetrack Playa », _American Journal of Physics_, 79 (1), janvier 2011, p. 3742 (http://barnesos.net/publications/papers/2011.01.AJP.Lorenz.Racetrack.Rafts.pdf)  .


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> je vous suggère d'avancer un peu car au début c'est un peu lent.


La fin est un peu molle aussi. Rhaa la guerre froide ça avait quand même de la gueule !


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2013)

Pour rejoindre ce que vient de dire Cratès  le phénomène est courant en montagne&#8230; 


Deux manières de faire le pipkrake qui s'effectue sur l'ensemble de la période où il gèle en permanence l'autre méthode étant due à l'alternance gel/dégel qui peut-être plus ponctuelle si les amplitudes thermiques sont importantes sur 24 heures&#8230; 

Il est vrai qu'en montagne on a souvent des terrains plus ou moins en pente&#8230; 

C'était ma minute éducative&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2013)

Sauf que là on est dans la Vallée de la mort.  Point de gel, ou je ne m'y connais pas en gel. 

 "Elle détient d&#8217;ailleurs le record de température au sol avec 56,7 °C."


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sauf que là on est dans la Vallée de la mort.  Point de gel, ou je ne m'y connais pas en gel.
> 
> "Elle détient d&#8217;ailleurs le record de température au sol avec 56,7 °C."


Il me semble que c'est dans les déserts où l'on observe les amplitudes thermiques les plus importantes&#8230;

Ceci dit je parlais d'un phénomène courant en montagne pour les déserts je serais moins disert&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sauf que là on est dans la Vallée de la mort.  Point de gel, ou je ne m'y connais pas en gel.
> 
> "Elle détient dailleurs le record de température au sol avec 56,7 °C."



Le gel nocturne n'est pas rare durant la période hivernale, dans les secteurs où on a observé ces pierres mouvantes. L'article que j'ai cité signale (et montre en photo) que les rochers se concentrent notamment dans les secteurs qui sont les moins ensoleillés, du fait de l'ombre projetée des montagnes environnantes.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2013)

Ok, je ne savais pas qu'il pouvait geler à la Vallée de la mort.


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2013)

Je savais que vous kifferiez cette actu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2013)




----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2013)

:rose: Heu non, rien :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2013)

:!::!::!:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2013)

Tu vois, ça te manque aussi


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2013)

e-tella la pâte à tartiner électronique
Une actualité copiée dans le fil d'à côté


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2013)

loustic a dit:


> e-tella la pâte à tartiner électronique
> Une actualité copiée dans le fil d'à côté


Marchare pas ton lien&#8230; 

Par contre, par curiosité, j'ai poussé des recherches et celui-ci fonctionne 

Le Nugtella&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2013)

rien, grillé par le Dos...


----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)

Elle doit être vraiment cette pâte à tartiner. Faut juste s'assurer que ce ne soit pas du cannabis OGM.


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Marchare pas ton lien
> 
> Par contre, par curiosité, j'ai poussé des recherches et celui-ci fonctionne
> 
> Le Nugtella



e-tella la pâte à tartiner électronique

Saleté de lien venant d'une radio ! Nugmachin m'en a collé une tartine.

e-loustic le nunuche électronique.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2013)

loustic a dit:


> e-tella la pâte à tartiner électronique
> 
> Saleté de lien venant d'une radio ! Nugmachin m'en a collé une tartine.
> 
> *e-loustic le nunuche électronique.*


J'te l'fais pas dire


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Août 2013)

MOUAHAHA tout est faux : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u66i-otz6CI


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)

Incroyable dire qu'on nous ment depuis tout ce temps.


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2013)

Du matériel Apple à revendre sur les forums ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Du matériel Apple à revendre sur les forums ?



Ben oui, les produits Apple, ça, c'est cool, donc ça s'écoule


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2013)

Ah, enfin une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, enfin une bonne nouvelle !



C'est incroyable comme je suis content de l'apprendre. Tu viens de sauver ma semaine. Le mariage de Kate et Wil... heu... non de Albert et Char.... non pas ça non plus! Et puis mUrde qu'est-ce-qu'on s'en fout alors!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Le dernier gag en soirée: le tapis humain


> Petit, dans un jeu de rôle, au lieu du médecin ou du maçon, je voulais être un tapis


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le dernier gag en soirée: le tapis humain



Nous aussi, on en a un : ça s'appelle Nanard, et c'est sévèrement burné !


----------



## legritch (27 Août 2013)

*Darwin Award*
 Les abandons avant le départ en vacances


----------



## patlek (27 Août 2013)

legritch a dit:


> [*] Les abandons avant le départ en vacances
> [/LIST]



Fallait les metttre au congélateur.


Sinon, il y a des secteurs ou l' industrie française est à la pointe:

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...-du-succes-du-slip-francais_3466872_3234.html


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Août 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Sinon, il y a des secteurs ou l' industrie française est à la pointe:
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...-du-succes-du-slip-francais_3466872_3234.html



Ça va laisser des traces comme article


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Le slip au secours de l'économie française.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Août 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le dernier gag en soirée: le tapis humain



Tellement symbolique!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2013)

Ursula Burns, CEO of Xerox. With her expertise in the copying biz, Ursula could be a perfect fit for a Microsoft that&#8217;s made copying the bedrock of its business strategy.
Takekaze Akira, Sumo Wrestler. Once considered a long shot, Akira&#8217;s star is rising among developers who have grown attached to Ballmer&#8217;s raucus, sweaty events.
Sparky, San Diego Zoo. Sparky is considered the &#8220;wise old man&#8221; in primate circles. His intellectual capacity will sit well with Ballmer&#8217;s power base.
Sergio Zyman, Marketing Genius. The architect of the New Coke disaster is one of the few people on earth capable of continuing Ballmer&#8217;s unbroken string of horrific ad campaigns.
Turkey & Cheese Sandwich, Subway. With Ballmer proving that brains and vision are over-rated, this contender might even be overqualified. Would once and for all disprove Steve Jobs&#8217; assessment that Microsoft &#8220;has no taste.&#8221;
Edward &#8220;Chico&#8221; Cymansky, Career Criminal. While Ms. Burns of Xerox has cornered the market in copying, Mr. Cymansky takes a more straightforward approach. He simply steals. This brasher tack may be just the right spirit for a reinvigorated Microsoft.
Microsoft has assured investors that the process of choosing a Ballmer successor will mirror the way Ballmer has so successfully run the company &#8212; meaning that the 60-day process will likely require 4-5 years to complete.


----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2013)

T'aurais pu poster dans 'on s'en cogne'.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais pu poster dans 'on s'en cogne'.



J'ai pas osé le dire  

Si vous attendez un colis .... 

http://www.europe1.fr/Faits-divers/Valenciennes-un-depot-Chronopost-braque-1622091/


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Août 2013)

Sexy bitch : 

http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/arts_et_spectacles/2013/08/28/007-vladimir-poutine-toile.shtml


----------



## Le docteur (29 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai pas osé le dire
> 
> Si vous attendez un colis ....
> 
> http://www.europe1.fr/Faits-divers/Valenciennes-un-depot-Chronopost-braque-1622091/



Des colis chronopost parti mercredi, personne ne les attends avec la semaine prochaine...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Sexy bitch :
> 
> http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/arts_et_spectacles/2013/08/28/007-vladimir-poutine-toile.shtml



Toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2013)

Ah moi j'ai une actu amusante !
Dos Jones modère au Bar.


Ah non, en fait c'est pas drôle...:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah moi j'ai une actu amusante !
> Dos Jones modère au Bar.
> 
> 
> Ah non, en fait c'est pas drôle...:rateau:



Bon ! On s'est fait "fermer" plus haut ... peut être à cause du barbec !
Mais faut avouer que Webo a quand même exagéré juste avant....​




​


----------



## Le docteur (29 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nous aussi, on en a un : ça s'appelle Nanard, et c'est sévèrement burné !



Oui, mais les bouboules, ça déforme le tapis...


----------



## legritch (29 Août 2013)

Signalisation


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Des colis chronopost parti mercredi, personne ne les attends avec la semaine prochaine...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------
> 
> ...



On a pu de nouvelle du peintre d'ailleurs


----------



## Le docteur (29 Août 2013)

C'est lui l'homme tapis : c'était ça ou le pal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2013)

Le Pal, ça manque à son pédigré !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le Pal, ça manque à son pédigré !



[YOUTUBE]lItyCpRny-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2013)

Une actu pour nous réveiller peut-être.

Autre lien.

Pourrait-elle figurer dans le fil "On s'en cogne" ?


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Non plus sympa cette info. Je ne connaissais pas cette boîte et en lisant l'article, ça me donne envie d'en savoir plus sur ce qu'elle fait. Mais question bête: c'est quoi la marque des smartphones qu'elle produit?


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Non plus sympa cette info. Je ne connaissais pas cette boîte et en lisant l'article, ça me donne envie d'en savoir plus sur ce qu'elle fait. Mais question bête: c'est quoi la marque des smartphones qu'elle produit?



   Xiaomi   

Une recherche dans Google donne 2 950 000 000 de résultats !!!


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

La flemme de réfléchir. :sleep:

Merci :love:


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Septembre 2013)

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'on sait enfin pourquoi l'obésité galope en France.

La mauvaise, c'est que ça va pas s'arranger.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h12 ----------

Sinon, comment dire...

A deux, c'est mieux que tout seul...


----------



## Galekal (1 Septembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'on sait enfin pourquoi l'obésité galope en France.
> 
> La mauvaise, c'est que ça va pas s'arranger.
> 
> ...



Triste condition, apparemment, que celle de ces chercheurs à qui sont  proposés comme travail alimentaire la mission de réaliser des études a  la con 

Autrement, pour ce qui est des démélés juridiques des deux tourtereaux, c'est mignon tout plein.


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'on sait enfin pourquoi l'obésité galope en France.
> 
> La mauvaise, c'est que ça va pas s'arranger.


Pitain la révélation ! T'es contrarié, tu compenses par la bouffe... Ca méritait bien une étude et des articles de journaux


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> on sait enfin pourquoi l'obésité galope en France. La mauvaise, *c'est que ça va pas s'arranger*.



Ca peut s'arranger, il faut juste arrêter de grignoter n'importe quoi, n'importe quand, uniquement pour compenser un pic de stress par ce biais.


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2013)

J'peux avoir des cahuètes avec mon demi ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2013)

NAN !


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est pour éviter l'assaisonnement personnalisé, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

Argh ! Dior s'approprie "whole lotta love" pour sa nouvelle pub ... ! Sacrilège !!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Argh ! Dior s'approprie "whole lotta love" pour sa nouvelle pub ... ! Sacrilège !!!!!!!!



Je me suis fait la même réflexion


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2013)

Je vais vous faire une remarque de jeune vieux con ou l'inverse 

Je suis effaré du nombre de pubs qui utilisent des morceaux de légende pour agrémenter leur discours publicitaire

Je suis sûr que le jeune con qui tourne dans cette pub ne sait même pas de qui est la musique 

A croire que personne ne sait faire maintenant de la bonne musique qui marquera des générations et des générations pour des siècles et des siècles amen 

Même Hendrix mort en 1969 est encore utilisé, il me semble avoir aussi entendu du Dylan sur un Pub récente


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je suis sûr que le jeune con qui tourne dans cette pub ne sait même pas de qui est la musique&#8230;



YouTube dit que plus de personnes ont vu le clip de Xfactor que l'extrait du concert


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> YouTube dit que plus de personnes ont vu le clip de Xfactor



Allez ! encore un sacrilège !!!!!!

ps : au moins il aura eu le mérite d'essayer et de tenter l'impossible !:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Même Hendrix mort en 1969 est encore utilisé, il me semble avoir aussi entendu du Dylan sur un Pub récente


Et que dire de Mozart ou Vivaldi 

Mais pas par André Rieu :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais pas par André Rieu :sick:



On se demande bien pourquoi.


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je suis effaré du nombre de pubs qui utilisent des morceaux de légende pour agrémenter leur discours publicitaire



Ben la pire dont je me souvienne, c'est Imagine, chanson anticonsumériste (entr'autres) utilisée pour vanter les qualités d'une banque !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2013)

De l'importance de la ponctuation, Ouarf !


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2013)

La phrase est exacte, sans problème de ponctuation.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> La phrase est exacte, sans problème de ponctuation.



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait


----------



## jonson (3 Septembre 2013)

Il est vrai que la phrase ne comporte aucune faute de grammaire ou de syntaxe. Mais sans la virgule, elle dit le contraire de ce que voulait dire l'auteur.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2013)

Qui sait, c'est peut-être le subconscient qui s'exprimait.


----------



## fedo (3 Septembre 2013)

A Londres, le building qui fait fondre le plastique des bagnoles


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2013)

Ce crime ne peut pas rester impuni... Un verre de vin par jour


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2013)

Y parait que Tepco n'a toujours pas trouvé de plombier pour colmater la fuite de sa piscine ! Les cons&#8230; 

Bah nous on a pas attendu la fuite radioactive pour avoir des poissons tout bizarre !


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Y parait que Tepco n'a toujours pas trouvé de plombier pour colmater la fuite de sa piscine ! Les cons
> 
> Bah nous on a pas attendu la fuite radioactive pour avoir des poissons tout bizarre !





> il se serait déjà rabattu, en période de disette, sur des testicules humains, qui ressemblent aux petits fruits et aux noisettes qu'il chérit tant.


Faute de grives ! Pauvre bête, en être réduit à confondre des cacahuètes et des coucougnettes...


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Faute de grives ! Pauvre bête, en être réduit à confondre des cacahuètes et des coucougnettes...


C'est de la manipulation génétique par des lesbiennes athées, ainsi que je l'ai déjà dénoncé


----------



## patlek (4 Septembre 2013)

> il se serait déjà rabattu, en période de disette, sur des testicules humains, qui ressemblent aux petits fruits et aux noisettes qu'il chérit tant.



Pas de risque pour moi alors, en toute modestie, c' est des noix de coco; moi (En toute modestie).


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pas de risque pour moi alors, en toute modestie, c' est des noix de coco; moi (En toute modestie).



Ca doit pas être pratique pour faire du vélo.


----------



## Vin©ent (4 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pas de risque pour moi alors, en toute modestie, c' est des noix de concon; moi (En toute modestie).



heu, nan, rien....


----------



## legritch (4 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Pas de risque pour moi alors, en toute modestie, c' est des noix de coco; moi (En toute modestie).


Attention aux hirondelles


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca doit pas être pratique pour faire du vélo.



Meunon, on les place judicieusement de chaque côté de la selle, ça passe pour des gourdes, et fait cycliste prévoyant.


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2013)

Actualité d'aujourd'hui ou d'hier ?


----------



## jonson (4 Septembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité d'aujourd'hui ou d'hier ?



Je dirai: intemporel. Il ne faut pas oublier notre histoire aussi sombre et sanguinaire soit elle.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est de la manipulation génétique par des lesbiennes athées, ainsi que je l'ai déjà dénoncé



Y parait que le pacu mangeur d'attributs masculins c'est finalement un gros fake ! Comme les fuites d'eau de Fukushima, ça se tombe! Ah bah non c'est pas un fake, juste une bande d'incompétents arrogants !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2013)

*Comment ce banquier s'est fait (légalement) piéger par un client*


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je dirai: intemporelle. Il ne faut pas oublier notre histoire aussi sombre et sanguinaire soit elle.


Mais quel jour sommes-nous ce mercredi ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Comment ce banquier s'est fait (légalement) piéger par un client*



Vas-y coco, venge-nous !!! En même temps il vont le buter le type s'il continue.

J'ai bien aimé un des choix du questionnaire en-dessous de l'article (demandant ce qu'on pense du contrat de notre banque) :



> Il est touffu, certes, mais c'est du Proust, très agréable à lire, un vrai bonheur littéraire


Faut-être sérieusement atteint par la gestionite pour répondre réellement ça.


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Faut-être sérieusement atteint par la gestionite pour répondre réellement ça.



C'est ce que j'ai répondu :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (5 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai répondu :rose:





Tu nous l'as fait à la "Obiwan préfère..."


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2013)

Po compris :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (5 Septembre 2013)

800 km à scooter. c'est beau la passion.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2013)

Nous aussi dans les forums Mac Gé nous avons nos belges et c'est tant mieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Nous aussi dans les forums Mac Gé nous avons nos belges et c'est tant mieux



Hihi !!!! 

C'est vrai que l'expression typiquement belge "baraki de kermesse" m'a toujours fait rire ainsi que "schieve lavabo" (littéralement "un lavabo de travers") et qui se dit d'une personne ayant abusé de quelques Leffe et qui penche dangereusement de tous les côtés !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> 800 km à scooter. c'est beau la passion.





> Jean Louis Brandt, fan des Verts a décidé de faire les 800 km qui séparent Saint-Etienne de Denain, dans le Nord, afin de voir la rencontre de jeudi soir face à Esbjerg. Sauf qu'il les a faits sur un scooter 50cc, avec sa femme, et *après 25 heures de route, il s'est perdu à Lyon*...



25 heures pour faire St Etienne - Lyon, ils ont du les faire à pieds en poussant le Scooter, en plus, parce que même avec un 50 cc, 63 Km en 25 heures  &#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (5 Septembre 2013)

Tu as mal lu Pascal, c'est St Etienne dans le département du nord  tu sais les Ch'tis !


----------



## legritch (5 Septembre 2013)

Testicules et pacu


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu as mal lu Pascal, c'est St Etienne dans le département du nord  tu sais les Ch'tis !



Ouais, et Denain dans la Haute Loire, j'imagine :mouais:



> les 800 km qui séparent Saint-Etienne de Denain, dans le Nord



De plus, j'ai un peu de mal à imaginer comment deux villes de ce département peuvent être distantes de 800 Km &#8230; Ça descend jusqu'où, dans le sud, le Nord ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu as mal lu Pascal, c'est St Etienne dans le département du nord  tu sais les Ch'tis !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, et Denain dans la Haute Loire, j'imagine :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> De plus, j'ai un peu de mal à imaginer comment deux villes de ce département peuvent être distantes de 800 Km  Ça descend jusqu'où, dans le sud, le Nord ?



zavez la comprenette pas facile vous deux, Denain, St Étienne via Lyon. Le Ch'ti il est fan des verts, il a le droit, p't être que Lens ça le fait ièch... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2013)

Hadopi c'est fini

Sur un air bien connu


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2013)

Noël ! Noël ! Noël


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> zavez la comprenette pas facile vous deux, Denain, St Étienne via Lyon. Le Ch'ti il est fan des verts, il a le droit, p't être que Lens ça le fait ièch... :rateau:




en effet merci de me corriger. je m'embrouille en voulant expliquer...


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Septembre 2013)

gné gné gné 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2gu6eESJ7I


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> gné gné gné
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2gu6eESJ7I



Pffff  :mouais: Encore un qui ne comprend rien à la politique ! 

Pas "gné gné gné", spèce de sarkosiste, c'est "Gné *hé hé*" !


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pffff  :mouais: Encore un qui ne comprend rien à la politique !
> 
> Pas "gné gné gné", spèce de sarkosiste, c'est "Gné *hé hé*" !



 #désolé #gnéhéhé


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hihi !!!!
> 
> C'est vrai que l'expression typiquement belge "baraki de kermesse" m'a toujours fait rire ainsi que "schieve lavabo" (littéralement "un lavabo de travers") et qui se dit d'une personne ayant abusé de quelques Leffe et qui penche dangereusement de tous les côtés !


En Belgique, à Menin, interdiction de parler français


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> En Belgique, à Menin, interdiction de parler français



 ... On est habitués à ce genre de choses en Belgique (ça fait partie de notre "belgitude" ! :rateau.

Maintenant, il y a la théorie et la pratique ... la théorie, ce sont les règlements linguistiques qui stipulent (dans certaines villes, et pas partout !) que c'est la langue de la région (flamande ou wallonne qui doit être utilisée), et la pratique, c'est que tout le monde ou presque fait les efforts nécessaires pour comprendre et être compris.

La seule différence, c'est que 80% des flamands sont bilingues et n'ont dès lors aucun souci, mais que 80% des wallons ne comprennent que le français - il suffit d'aller à Liège et de ne parler que le flamand pour se retrouver un peu "esseulé" ...:rateau:

Je connais une boulangerie à Ypres (sur la route de la côte belge), qui distribue des "bons points" aux wallons et français qui s'arrêtent et font l'effort de parler quelques mots de flamand ... ces bons points peuvent être montrés lorsque vous vous domiciliez dans une des communes flamandes où des preuves d'intégration sont exigées ... :rateau:

Moi, je m'en fiche ... suis belge, flamand et multilingue et j'ai même un ancêtre qui a fait la bataille des éperons d'or en 1302 (du côté des paysans flamands) - c'est dire qu'ils ont occis un paquet de chevaliers français empêtrés dans les marais de Courtrai - cela ne m'empêche pas d'adorer tous mes amis français même si parfois j'ai une furieuse envie de reprendre mon "goedendag" (sorte de massue médiévale), pour en débiter quelques-uns !

De toutes manières, wallons, français, flamands et autres sont toujours les bienvenus à Westvleteren (en pleine campagne flamande) pour en siroter une bonne ... après en avoir bu trois ou quatre on devient automatiquement multilingue !:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2013)

> De toutes manières, wallons, français, flamands et autres sont toujours les bienvenus à Westvleteren (en pleine campagne flamande) pour en siroter une bonne ... après en avoir bu trois ou quatre on devient automatiquement multilingue !



C'est comme ça que j'ai perfectionné mon anglais...


----------



## patlek (6 Septembre 2013)

Une info importante, il faut que les gens sachent, que la vérité éclate, on ne peut pas laisser ignorer les choses, çà doit etre dit, les gens ne pourront pas dire "on ne savait pas" (Trop facile, çà. C' est se cacher derrière son petit doigt):

http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...ns-naturels-et-elle-le-prouve-!-photos-196974


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De toutes manières, wallons, français, flamands et autres sont toujours les bienvenus à Westvleteren (en pleine campagne flamande) pour en siroter une bonne ... après en avoir bu trois ou quatre on devient automatiquement multilingue !:love:



En prime, on accomplit une bonne action au bénéfice des uvres sociales des Pères trappistes.  

Je viens d'ailleurs de finir une excellente brune. Je te la dédie.


----------



## Madalvée (6 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Une info importante, il faut que les gens sachent, que la vérité éclate, on ne peut pas laisser ignorer les choses, çà doit etre dit, les gens ne pourront pas dire "on ne savait pas" (Trop facile, çà. C' est se cacher derrière son petit doigt):
> 
> http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...ns-naturels-et-elle-le-prouve-!-photos-196974



Par contre, ce qui est clair c'est que ses clients se sont fait des couilles en or.


----------



## jonson (6 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Une info importante, il faut que les gens sachent, que la vérité éclate, on ne peut pas laisser ignorer les choses, çà doit etre dit, les gens ne pourront pas dire "on ne savait pas" (Trop facile, çà. C' est se cacher derrière son petit doigt):
> 
> http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...ns-naturels-et-elle-le-prouve-!-photos-196974



  Woaaah!!! Les seins de Zahia seraient vrai! 

...

:mouais: on s'en cogne!


----------



## patlek (6 Septembre 2013)

Comment çà "on s' en cogne"????!!!

Mais non!!!

D' ailleurs, on veux savoir ce que devient Loana (Et si ses seins sont naturels).


----------



## jonson (6 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Comment çà "on s' en cogne"????!!!
> 
> Mais non!!!
> 
> D' ailleurs, on veux savoir ce que devient Loana (Et si ses seins sont naturels).



Ah les seins naturels, on a pas trouvé mieux hein!?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Une info importante, il faut que les gens sachent, que la vérité éclate, on ne peut pas laisser ignorer les choses, çà doit etre dit, les gens ne pourront pas dire "on ne savait pas" (Trop facile, çà. C' est se cacher derrière son petit doigt):
> 
> http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...ns-naturels-et-elle-le-prouve-!-photos-196974



Je suis... sur le cul.


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suis... sur le cul.


C'est fait pour ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est fait pour ça.



J'ai omis de préciser que mon cul, lui, est 100% naturel. 



Bon, OK, on s'en cogne.


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai omis de préciser que mon cul, lui, est 100% naturel.


On veut des photos, un scanner et un certificat médical pour preuves.


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> On veut des photos, un scanner et un certificat médical pour preuves.


Ah nan !... Je vois suffisamment d'horreurs dans la semaine !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah nan !... Je vois suffisamment d'horreurs dans la semaine !...



Comment sais-tu que c'est si horrible à voir ? Je n'ai jamais montré mon cul sur ce forum.


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment sais-tu que c'est si horrible à voir ? Je n'ai jamais montré mon cul sur ce forum.


Alors, qui a montré son (ti)rum sur ce focul ?


----------



## fedo (6 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Une info importante, il faut que les gens sachent, que la vérité éclate, on ne peut pas laisser ignorer les choses, çà doit etre dit, les gens ne pourront pas dire "on ne savait pas" (Trop facile, çà. C' est se cacher derrière son petit doigt):
> 
> http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...ns-naturels-et-elle-le-prouve-!-photos-196974



oh put$$n (enfin elle se reconnaîtra)

comment un chasseur a fait partir en fumée une partie de Yosemite National Park en Californie


----------



## fabi2000 (7 Septembre 2013)

C'est dramatique mais certaines photos sont tout de même magnifiques


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2013)

fabi2000 a dit:


> C'est dramatique mais certaines photos sont tout de même magnifiques


Je suis persuadé qu'un jour futur un photographe nous fera de magnifiques images de l'explosion nucléaire détruisant un ville quelconque&#8230; :mouais:

Humains, animaux compris&#8230;


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je suis persuadé qu'un jour futur un photographe nous fera de magnifiques images de l'explosion nucléaire détruisant un ville quelconque :mouais:
> 
> Humains, animaux compris



où veux-tu en venir?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> où veux-tu en venir?


Nulle part c'est juste un constat :hein:

Le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres :mouais:


----------



## Vin©ent (7 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> où veux-tu en venir?



Heu... la guerre, c'est mal ? ...


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Heu... la guerre, c'est mal ? ...



Nan ! Les photographes de guerre c'est mal !


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan ! Les photographes de guerre c'est mal !



Non plus 
Démonstration


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan ! Les photographes de guerre c'est mal !



Tu oublies les smiley !


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Heu... la guerre, c'est mal ? ...


Non.

Les armes chimiques c'est mal.

La guerre c'est bien.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> La guerre c'est bien.


Faire l'amour c'est mieux


----------



## Le docteur (7 Septembre 2013)

Article qui fait réfléchir de Charb dans Charlie Hebdo cette semaine.
Résumé : pourquoi les gaz, c'est mal. Parce que les gazés on les voit au JT, les corps déchiquetés, non.
J'avoue que ça me laisse interdit.


----------



## jonson (7 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Article qui fait réfléchir de Charb dans Charlie Hebdo cette semaine.
> Résumé : pourquoi les gaz, c'est mal. Parce que les gazés on les voit au JT, les corps déchiquetés, non.
> J'avoue que ça me laisse interdit.



Oui il est vrai que des enfants morts montrés à la France entière à l'heure du diner, c'est pas trop grave... :mouais:

Mais faut garder espoir, les médias finiront par nous montrer un truc qui pourrait nous choquer.  :style:


----------



## Madalvée (7 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> , les corps déchiquetés, non.



sauf si ce sont des Africains (Cote d'Ivoire, Rwanda). Par contre, pour les Japonais, on ne montre rien, pour "respecter leur dignité". (Cf Tsunami)
Toutes les viandes humaines ne se valent pas.


----------



## jonson (7 Septembre 2013)

On y arrive! 
L'éternel débat: toute vérité est-elle bonne à dire(en l'occurrence à montrer)?


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tu oublies les smiley !



Les smileys c'est mal !*




* dixit PonkHead. À moins que se soit &#8230; c'est laid ! Je sais plus bien mais pour revenir au sujet ; la photo c'est quand même un truc de feignasse, soit dit en passant. Je vois bien un de ces peintres impressionnistes du dimanche en quête de lumière naturelle, saisir l'éclat lumineux d'un champignon atomique, s'il est assez rapide pour ça ! Peut-être qu'ils faisaient ça dans les années 50' quand le spectacle d'une explosion montrait au reste du monde à quel point on n'était en avance &#8212; sur la connerie&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

Pitin un samedi soir à l'heure de l'apéro dinatoire bien entamé vous vous prenez la tête avec

Peut-on tout montrer ?

Décompressez un peu, enfin surtout Solcarlus&#8482;, c'est weekend !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------

C'est pas la peine d'épiloguer deux plombes là-dessus, la réponse est OUI ! :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h05 ----------

C'est bien cela le problème


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> L'éternel débat: toute vérité est-elle bonne à dire(en l'occurrence à montrer)?



Ce serait un bon topic pour "le comptoir" ! Tu t'y colles ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> On y arrive!
> L'éternel débat: toute vérité est-elle bonne à dire(en l'occurrence à montrer)?


On peut se poser la question surtout en voyant cette image :mouais:




Pour info :



> Notes : On reprocha au photographe de ne pas être intervenu pour aider l'enfant.
> 
> Hanté par ce qu'il avait vu au Soudan, Kevin Carter se suicida en 1994, peu après avoir reçu le prix Pulitzer pour cette photo.



Si les photographes de terrain reversaient ne serait-ce que 40% des gains perçus à une uvre caritative pour avoir fait une photo magnifique de la misère ils remonteraient dans mon estime

Ce n'est pas le cas hélas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On peut se poser la question surtout en voyant cette image&#8230;



Quand j'étais en Afrique (dans l'ex-Zaïre) dans les années 70, j'ai vu des scènes horribles qui dépassent l'entendement.

Au-delà de cette horreur qui m'a profondément marqué, j'ai été stupéfait de la complète résignation et de l'indifférence des "locaux" pour qui cela semblait une scène de la vie "ordinaire" alors que j'étais  complètement bouleversé et outré !

Un jour, on m'a invité à assister à des exécutions publiques dans le stade de Kinshasa ... les parents y amenaient leurs enfants tout endimanchés comme on les emmène à un parc d'attractions !

J'avoue que cette indifférence et cette résignation m'ont plus profondément choqué que les horreurs que j'ai pu voir...

On m'a expliqué bien entendu qu'il s'agit là de raisons culturelles et du poids de l'histoire où la violence était quotidienne, mais lorsqu'on m'a dit : "Tu verras, on s'y habitue", j'ai décidé de revenir en Belgique ... je crois donc que ces photographes qui côtoient la mort tous les jours et pendant des années, dans l'indifférence générale, ne voient plus le ou les sujets, mais bien le cliché qu'ils vont prendre !


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On peut se poser la question surtout en voyant cette image :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-etre ne connais-tu pas l'histoire complète de cette image.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Peut-etre ne connais-tu pas l'histoire complète de cette image.


En ce cas si tu peux m'en dire plus je suis preneur&#8230; 

Mais attention je veux des liens fiables d'information&#8230; 

J'ai trouvé ceci pour compléter&#8230;

Tu vas peut-être me dire que c'est un photomontage&#8230; que le vautour est empaillé bref la théorie du complot&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un jour, on m'a invité à assister à des exécutions publiques dans le stade de Kinshasa ... les parents y amenaient leurs enfants tout endimanchés comme on les emmène à un parc d'attractions !


Je ne sais pas si les parents y emmenaient leurs enfants, mais dans notre bel hexagone les exécutions capitales ont été publiques jusqu'en 1939...


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je crois donc que ces photographes qui côtoient la mort tous les jours et pendant des années, dans l'indifférence générale, ne voient plus le ou les sujets, mais bien le cliché qu'ils vont prendre !


A en croire l'article que j'ai mis en lien un peu plus haut, pas vraiment, ou en tous cas pas tous.


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En ce cas si tu peux m'en dire plus je suis preneur
> 
> Mais attention je veux des liens fiables d'information



http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite.php?id=10436


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce serait un bon topic pour "le comptoir" ! Tu t'y colles ?



Les acteurs de l'image le montrent chaque jour !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si les parents y emmenaient leurs enfants, mais dans notre bel hexagone les exécutions capitales ont été publiques jusqu'en 1939...


The big parlait d'exécutions publiques en 1970 soit 31 ans plus tard 

Et si nous avons su évoluer jusqu'à l'abolition de la peine de mort celle-ci est encore en vigueur dans de nombreux pays et même en place publique voire dans des stades comme ici 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------




yvos a dit:


> http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite.php?id=10436


Merci je ne connaissais pas ces infos


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> The big parlait d'exécutions publiques en 1970 soit 31 ans plus tard


Et moi je ne faisais que signaler qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps (qu'est-ce que 31 ans face aux quelques siècles de l'histoire de France ?) on était aussi barbares que le Zaïre, indépendant lui depuis seulement 10 ans, et pas vraiment encore pacifié.


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu vas peut-être me dire que c'est un photomontage que le vautour est empaillé bref la théorie du complot



Tu racontes n'importe quoi. Je n'ai absolument rien dit sur cette photo ni pris la défense de qui que ce soit et tu voudrais me coller une théorie du complot sur le dos. Prends la peine de lire et comprendre ce que tu lis.

D'une part, Kevin Carter s'est suicidé, d'ailleurs pas spécifiquement par rapport à cette photo mais par rapport à toute sa carrière, courte. Ce qui montre que c'est quelqu'un de profondément impliqué et qui sera resté hanté par ses images. Un humain, quoi. Comme d'ailleurs tous les vieux briscards dont il est question dans le lien de Romuald.

D'autre part, spécifiquement sur la photo en question. Hors champ, il se trouve que l'enfant voué à la mort est en fait à proximité de ses parents et pris en charge par MSF. L'enfant a survécu. Alors ouais, il aurait pu lui donner son appareil photo ou ses BN, c'est sûr.

Alors avant de taxer les photographes de guerre de salauds, faudrait voir à réfléchir deux minutes. En premier lieu, l'absence de photos de conflits rendra ces derniers totalement théoriques pour le public alors que c'est toujours un carnage. Je doute que ça change quoique ce soit mais l'absence d'image ne peut que faciliter l'acceptation de la guerre par les opinions. En second lieu, le vrai problème, ce n'est pas la photo mais celui qui les regardent.

On en arrive à cette discussion en partant d'un reportage photo sur une forêt qui crame, quand même


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tu racontes n'importe quoi. Je n'ai absolument rien dit sur cette photo ni pris la défense de qui que ce soit et tu voudrais me coller une théorie du complot sur le dos. Prends la peine de lire et comprendre ce que tu lis.
> 
> D'une part, Kevin Carter s'est suicidé, d'ailleurs pas spécifiquement par rapport à cette photo mais par rapport à toute sa carrière, courte. Ce qui montre que c'est quelqu'un de profondément impliqué et qui sera resté hanté par ses images. Un humain, quoi. Comme d'ailleurs tous les vieux briscards dont il est question dans le lien de Romuald.
> 
> ...


Tu cites mon avant dernier message alors que dans le dernier je te remerciais pour ton lien qui m'a éclairé sur cette photo


----------



## Le docteur (8 Septembre 2013)

Comme je ne connais pas Kevin Carter personnellement, j'avoue mon ignorance totale à propos de la manière dont ou les raisons pour lesquelles il s'est fichu en l'air. 
Je ne connais pas non plus le gamin, et je suis incapable de savoir s'il est vivant.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Comme je ne connais pas Kevin Carter personnellement, j'avoue mon ignorance totale à propos de la manière dont ou les raisons pour lesquelles il s'est fichu en l'air.
> Je ne connais pas non plus le gamin, et je suis incapable de savoir s'il est vivant.


La véritable question à se poser c'est comment le prix Pulitzer a pu lui être attribué :mouais:

Pour info une enveloppe de 10 000 dollars américains accompagne le prix  

A ce prix là c'est tentant de faire une mise en scène :mouais:

Celle-ci aussi a eu ce célèbre prix




Et point de montage pour celle-ci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2013)

Parfois une "belle photo" est plus parlante qu'un long discours.

C'est une très bonne chose qu'il y ait les images - fixes et animées - pour témoigner des malheurs du monde, si terribles soient-ils.

Et ces images ne se prennent pas toutes seules.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et point de montage pour celle-ci



Non mais les responsables de cette bavure, américain ou sud vietnamien ?


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non mais les responsables de cette bavure, américain ou sud vietnamien ?


Ce fut une affreuse bavure&#8230; 



> deux avions de l'armée sud-vietnamienne, croyant viser un repère de Viêt-congs, avaient bombardé une pagode abritant ses propres soldats et des familles civiles.



Source Le Monde&#8230;

La guerre saimal&#8230;


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce fut une affreuse bavure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me semble avoir lu ailleurs que c'était les américains ... d'où mon interrogation.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu ailleurs que c'était les américains ... d'où mon interrogation.



Non, cette scène n'a pas existé puisque "la Syrie est l'auteur de la première attaque chimique depuis 100 ans" :hein::modo:


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Non, cette scène n'a pas existé puisque "la Syrie est l'auteur de la première attaque chimique depuis 100 ans" :hein::modo:



Si on pouvait aussi m'expliquer pourquoi on peut fusiller, lancer des grenades et tout et tout, mais dès qu'on se sert d'un gaz oualalala.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Non, cette scène n'a pas existé puisque "la Syrie est l'auteur de la première attaque chimique depuis 100 ans" :hein::modo:





JustTheWay a dit:


> Si on pouvait aussi m'expliquer pourquoi on peut fusiller, lancer des grenades et tout et tout, mais dès qu'on se sert d'un gaz oualalala.



D'autant plus que

*Comment les Etats-Unis ont soutenu la campagne d'attaques chimiques de Saddam Hussein*


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2013)

le sarkoton fonctionne 


Le plus intéressant dans l'affaire, c'est le choix de la photo en une du monde :


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On peut se poser la question surtout en voyant cette image :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est qu'est devenu le vautour ? Car en lui enlevant sa nourriture, peut être que le photographe l'a condamné.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> le sarkoton fonctionne
> 
> 
> Le plus intéressant dans l'affaire, c'est le choix de la photo en une du monde :



On devrait faire payer la dette de la France à l'UMP finalement ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> D'autant plus que&#8230;
> 
> *Comment les Etats-Unis ont soutenu la campagne d'attaques chimiques de Saddam Hussein*



Oui mais l'interdiction c'est l'utilisation et non la fabrication, ni la recherche, ni la fourniture finalement (après secret défense forcement).

N'empêche moi ça me pose un problème la position des américains et d'Obama du genre "oui dès qu'il y a un problème on attend les États-Unis", euh non coco. 

La position d'Hollande aussi me gêne, il y a un problème pour moi de chronologie, à partir du moment où il n'y a pas eu de prise de position dès le début (sauf économique), il faut assumer. Et à moins qu'il y ait un génocide je vois pas ce qui peut justifier une intervention actuellement. Enfin bon la question est épineuse, une non intervention est tout autant critiquable même actuellement avec les arguments opposés.

J'adopte la position du #gnéhéhé


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2013)

J'ai confiance en la justice de mon pays :mouais:


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

Les photos de Nick Ut, Malcolm Browne ou Charlie Cole ont le mérite de marquer les esprits et permettent un minimum de s'interroger sur ce que l'on n'aurait, peut être, sans elles, pu imaginer (pour le peu que l'on soit encore un tant soit peu sensible).

@ gwen : Je ne me pose pas cette question. Il n'est pas responsable de ce qu'il a devant les yeux. Ce choix (chasser ou non le vautour) lui est personnel. Montrer l'image est le choix de faire s'interroger d'autres aussi (ayant peut être le courage ou le pouvoir de faire changer les choses). Personnellement, je soutiens l'initiative. Certains écrivent des articles, d'autres font des photos.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2013)

No comment


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

@ Toum'aï : Heureusement qu'en France on nous demande un coffre pour entreposer une arme. Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt d'en avoir une sur soi, à la maison, au quotidien... a moins d'aimer les risques (d'accidents).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Les photos de Nick Ut, Malcolm Browne ou Charlie Cole ont le mérite de marquer les esprits et permettent un minimum de s'interroger sur ce que l'on n'aurait, peut être, sans elles, pu imaginer (pour le peu que l'on soit encore un tant soit peu sensible).
> 
> @ gwen : Je ne me pose pas cette question. Il n'est pas responsable de ce qu'il a devant les yeux. Ce choix (chasser ou non le vautour) lui est personnel. Montrer l'image est le choix de faire s'interroger d'autres aussi (ayant peut être le courage ou le pouvoir de faire changer les choses). Personnellement, je soutiens l'initiative. Certains écrivent des articles, d'autres font des photos.



ps : ce midi j'ai ouvert un thread sur le sujet dans le "comptoir" - *il est en attente d'être validé pour ouverture* ... rendez-vous là-bas pour en discuter si vous voulez !


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> No comment



La dernière phrase est tue


----------



## jonson (9 Septembre 2013)

Oui si elle est s'était faite tuer pour une histoire de drogue ou d'argent... là, pas de problème.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> No comment



En même temps pas besoin d'une arme pour tuer, par accident.

http://www.eteignezvotreordinateur.com/client-wanderlust-pousse-noye-mort-seine-paris/

C'est peut être les blagues qu'il faut éviter


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

Bein, Oui. Un type dans ma penderie, si je m'y attend pas, risque un coup de 6eme catégorie (au moins... 4eme si je suis assez barré pour me promener avec) dans la paillasse si il sort en faisant "boooouuuuuu !". Avec tout ce que l'on voit, faut pas non plus s'étonner !

Faire peur pour se marrer ok, se protéger contre toutes éventualités, désolé mais ok aussi.

Le mieux (dans l'ordre) :

- Se proteger (mur, meuble...)
- Prevenir (sommation, gueuler...)
- Tirer (si doute...)
- et... qui vivera verra.
- pour le reste, il est de toute manière trop tard.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Bein, Oui. Un type dans ma penderie, si je m'y attend pas, risque un coup de 6eme catégorie (au moins... 4eme si je suis assez barré pour me promener avec) dans la paillasse si il sort en faisant "boooouuuuuu !". Avec tout ce que l'on voit, faut pas non plus s'étonner !
> 
> Faire peur pour se marrer ok, se protéger contre toutes éventualités, désolé mais ok aussi.
> 
> ...


D'un autre côté si t'as pas d'armes y'a pas de mort&#8230; :mouais:

Les armes saymal&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Les armes saymal



Chez moi, j'ai installé une Gatling à détection infra-rouge en haut de la montée d'escalier ...
Le premier qui monte est transformé en filet américain s'il est belge ou en steak tartare s'il est français !:rateau:
Seul inconvénient : ne pas oublier de la désactiver lorsque je descends le matin !

ps : j'avais commandé le module halal mais il est en rupture de stock pour l'instant !




​


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

@ Dos Jones :
Tuer c'est mal... c'est diffèrent.
L'arme n'est qu'un outil, et certainement pas, en France dû moins, autoriser à la détention dans le but de tuer. 
Je noterais, à ta place, que les moyens de tuer avec autre chose qu'un 45 ACP (ou une Gatling) existent (et sont aussi, tout autant, efficaces). Mais, bon, si c'est autorisé* (moeurs)... je suppose que ça va ! :rolleyes

(*) : Une 'tarée' à failli faire un carnage avec son arme (voiture) lors de la braderie de Lille cette année. A cette heure, personne n'est encore venu me saisir la mienne. Va comprendre.


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Oui si elle est s'était faite tuer pour une histoire de drogue ou d'argent... là, pas de problème.



Ben c'est déjà ce que dit la dernière phrase "tant pis mais bon, tant que ce n'est pas pire" :afraid:


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> No comment





JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.eteignezvotreordinateur.com/client-wanderlust-pousse-noye-mort-seine-paris/



Un copain tue sa copine

Une copine tue son copain

Un partout, balle au centre.


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Un copain tue sa copine
> 
> Une copine tue son copain
> 
> Un partout, balle au centre.



On parle noyade, pas tuerie. Faut pas pousser non plus


----------



## jonson (9 Septembre 2013)

Oui c'est vrai, le meurtre reste le meilleur sujet possible pour un fait divers, avec un soupçon d'acte de barbaries et de viols sur mineurs.

Tiens tant qu'on y est.


C'est de l'ironie hein!!! Ça ne tiendrais qu'à moi on rouvrirai le bagne avec la peine de mort au bout.


----------



## aCLR (9 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Ça ne tiendrais qu'à moi on rouvrirai le bagne avec la peine de mort au bout.



Heureusement qu'on a fait du chemin depuis ce genre de sentiment


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Bein, Oui. Un type dans ma penderie, si je m'y attend pas, risque un coup de 6eme catégorie (au moins... 4eme si je suis assez barré pour me promener avec) dans la paillasse si il sort en faisant "boooouuuuuu !". Avec tout ce que l'on voit, faut pas non plus s'étonner !
> 
> Faire peur pour se marrer ok, se protéger contre toutes éventualités, désolé mais ok aussi.
> 
> ...



Tu en vois beaucoup toi des gens qui crient en te cambriolant ? Avec tout ce qu'on voit aux États-Unis .... ça tombe bien on est pas aux États-Unis. Et si la bas c'est dans la mentalité d'abattre un intru chez soi, c'est pas le cas en France.


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

"Ca tombe bien"... oui, certainement, mais pour qui ?
http://www.lobservateurduvalencienn...quet-general-decident-dun-plan-dactions-/5486


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2013)

Les gars,puis-je vous rappeler que le titre du fil est 'actualités amusantes... ou pas', et non '*actualités* amusantes...*OU PAS*'.

On a déjà la pluie, les feuilles d'impôts qui viennent de tomber, l'essence qui augmente aussi vite que notre taux de cholestérol, alors s'il vous plait, pas la peine d'en rajouter douze couches dans le dramatique et la noirceur, vous avez TF1, le Figaro et le Parisien pour ça.


----------



## jonson (9 Septembre 2013)

Oui le maitre est: amusantes.
Revenons donc à nos moutons et gardons notre esprit de second degré.


----------



## bugman (9 Septembre 2013)

Oui, évitons le carton rouge...

http://www.leparisien.fr/insolite/d...l-amour-sur-le-terrain-27-08-2013-3084745.php


----------



## jonson (9 Septembre 2013)

On veut voir la photo bUrdel!


----------



## Vin©ent (10 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai, le meurtre reste le meilleur sujet possible pour un fait divers, avec un soupçon d'acte de barbaries et de viols sur mineurs.
> 
> Tiens tant qu'on y est.
> 
> ...





jonson a dit:


> Oui le maitre est: amusantes.
> Revenons donc à nos moutons et gardons notre esprit de second degré.





jonson a dit:


> On veut voir la photo bUrdel!



Tu sais, tu devrais te déconnecter un peu d'ici et aller prendre un peu l'air...


----------



## JPTK (10 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Un copain tue sa copine
> 
> Une copine tue son copain
> 
> Un partout, balle au centre.



De toute façon, la seule qui gagne à la fin, c'est la MORT elle même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rappelle tout de même cette étude parue récemment et qui remet un peu les pendules à l'heure : 
La mort, 1ère cause de décès chez les Français de tous âges


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> La mort, 1ère cause de décès chez les Français de tous âges


Et pour ça on a du faire une étude 





> Les gens, en tout cas les Français de manière certaine, semblent oublier que la mort fait partie de notre nature apparemment. Et quand quelquun qui leur est proche meurt, ils préfèrent se focaliser sur la cause secondaire de la mort et ils sattristent parce quils se disent que cela aurait pu être évité. Ou alors ils souffrent tout simplement parce qu*ils ont oublié que nous, Français, nous mourrons. Naturellement*.


 encore de l'argent balancé en l'air pour en arriver à une telle conclusion  :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> La mort, 1ère cause de décès chez les Français de tous âges



J'aime particulièrement cette phrase : 



> _ La mort semble donc *inhérente à lexistence de chacun des Français*  et peut-être même à lexistence dêtres humains de nationalité  étrangère. Mais sur ce dernier point, il ne sagit encore que dune  hypothèse._


Je vais demander la nationalité belge. J'aurai peut-être une chance de ne jamais mourir.


----------



## woulf (10 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu en vois beaucoup toi des gens qui crient en te cambriolant ? Avec tout ce qu'on voit aux États-Unis .... ça tombe bien on est pas aux États-Unis. Et si la bas c'est dans la mentalité d'abattre un intru chez soi, c'est pas le cas en France.



Objection votre honneur !
Ça me rappelle le dessin, bien hexagonal de Reiser: "En croyant tirer sur son fils, il tue un cambrioleur"


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2013)

woulf a dit:


> Objection votre honneur !
> Ça me rappelle le dessin, bien hexagonal de Reiser: "En croyant tirer sur son fils, il tue un cambrioleur"




qui était parti du fait divers que croyant tirer sur un cambrioleur il tire sur son fils...


----------



## bugman (10 Septembre 2013)

Alors, amusante ou pas ?




599&#8364; (à partir de)

Sérieusement, vous y auriez cru il y a 5 ans ? (je ne parle pas du tarif)


----------



## jonson (10 Septembre 2013)

Très amusante en effet.


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Alors, amusante ou pas ?



C'est à chier, heureusement que j'en ai rien à caler des smartphones.
S'il n'y avait pas le mac mini, osx, et encore je suis sous snow...
Je n'ai plus rien à faire chez apple, je m'en rends compte un peu plus chaque jour.


----------



## bugman (11 Septembre 2013)

http://www.courrierinternational.co...s-testicules-et-fibre-paternelle-vont-de-pair


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> http://www.courrierinternational.co...s-testicules-et-fibre-paternelle-vont-de-pair



Cela dit, je vois une certaine logique là dedans : ceux qui ont le plus de mal à en faire tiennent plus à leurs enfants que ceux qui en sèment dans tous les coins 

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## bugman (11 Septembre 2013)

Pourtant la mienne m'a souvent bien foutu les boules.
Je devais au moins sortir 10 fois par jours "Melanie, tu me gonfles !"

:love:


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Pourtant la mienne m'a souvent bien foutu les boules.
> Je devais au moins sortir 10 fois par jours "Melanie, tu me gonfles !"
> 
> :love:



Ah ouais, c'est toi Bibendum ? 
Content de te connaitre


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas sympa de te moquer de la sorte, l'aérophagie peut être très handicapante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2013)

*Le porcher, le juge et le bruit des cochons*


----------



## Le docteur (11 Septembre 2013)

Un "insolite", il dit le journaleux. Il l'a lu son article ou il l'a fait écrire par un porcher ?

Encore un peu de jambon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Un "insolite", il dit le journaleux. Il l'a lu son article ou il l'a fait écrire par un porcher ?[]



Tu as lu un peu vite. La suite de l'article montre que la journaliste (Pascale Robert-Diard) a fort bien compris l'enjeu : parler des conditions de travail lamentables de cet homme. Elle signale cependant qu'elle a été initialement à deux doigts, comme beaucoup, de n'y voir qu'une nouvelle insolite, amusante.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2013)

Périgueux : le naturiste poursuivi pour exhibition relaxé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Hier pendant que le truc étant en rade, j'ai posté envoyé ça à macg sur twitter, me plaignant que je voulais (effectivement) le poster.
La police arrive, ils s'en vont

et on m'a répondu ça, agrémenté de ce commentaire "Wait, we&#8217;d like to finish reading about that first" (en anglais dans le texte) 
Prédatrices 

Vlà l'sérieux du site 



  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------

Sinon, je suis dans le club macg. ben merci hein 
:king:


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2013)

Les ricains m'étonneront toujours

 :afraid: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2013)

Ils tueront à l'aveuglette quoi.  :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Les ricains m'étonneront toujours
> 
> :afraid: :casse: :hosto:



Ils peuvent aussi conduire des avions ....


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2013)

Ils tirent à canne blanche ? :afraid:


----------



## Madalvée (12 Septembre 2013)

Bah, ils votent bien alors qu'ils sont amputés du cerveau


----------



## legritch (12 Septembre 2013)

gsm


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> gsm



Elle a la gorge profonde


----------



## jonson (12 Septembre 2013)

Cette fois c'est sûr je passe en mode vibreur.


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> gsm



J'ai bien ri en lisant ce commentaire "Sans parler de celles qui communiquent par mail et qui avalent le pc..."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> gsm





JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai bien ri en lisant ce commentaire "Sans parler de celles qui communiquent par mail et qui avalent le pc..."



Plutôt que de vous contraindre à avaler un téléphone portable, faites comme moi : utilisez plutôt des pigeons voyageurs.


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2013)

"pour ne pas montrer ses SMS à son petit ami"

Y'en a, ils s'en occupent eux même pour ne plus entendre l'intéressé :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq88r6U0_lw


----------



## legritch (12 Septembre 2013)

Des chansons de Julio Iglesias comme instrument de torture

Horrible


----------



## bugman (12 Septembre 2013)

Heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas trouvé les skeuds de Mireille, Nana et René (for the top) !


----------



## Berthold (13 Septembre 2013)

Albert Jacquard nous a quittés


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Albert Jacquard nous a quittés&#8230;



Ah oui, mais ça, on savait depuis hier midi grâce au topic dédié (ce qui n'enlève rien à la tristesse qu'engendre la disparition d'un grand homme ).


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2013)

On ne rigole pas avec ça en Inde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2013)

*Niveau de vie en France : les écarts se creusent*

Tout ça finira mal.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Tout ça finira mal.



Mais contrairement à ce que fait penser ton gif, le risque c'est plutôt de se choper MLP un jour... :afraid:


----------



## Madalvée (13 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais contrairement à ce que fait penser ton gif, le risque c'est plutôt de se choper MLP un jour... :afraid:



J'espère déjà un raz de marée aux municipales puisque 4 villes en faillite (Toulon, Vitrolles, Orange, Marignane) n'ont encore pas servi de leçon aux électeurs. Un bon vaccin allopathe 3 ans avant la présidentielle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais contrairement à ce que fait penser ton gif, le risque c'est plutôt de se choper MLP un jour... :afraid:



En fait, c'est juste parce que je trouvais le gif marrant


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Cannes : des collégiennes de bonne famille


----------



## jonson (13 Septembre 2013)

J'ai entendu l'affaire ce matin sur Europe1.

C'est les clients qui devraient être interpeler. Si il n'y avait pas eu de demande, il n'y aurait pas eu d'offre. 

Pour la défense des deux adolescentes, je dirai que, si il n'y a pas eu proxénétisme, elle ont voulues s'amuser. Mais le milieu de la prostitution est un milieu dangereux avec ses codes et sa violence. Elles auraient pu se faire tabasser voir pire. Je me pose vraiment la question, si elles n'avaient pas un garde du corps ou un adulte consentant qui leurs servait de "chaperon" ou de maquereau.


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

@ jonson : Si, c'est dans l'article.


----------



## jonson (13 Septembre 2013)

Pas tout à fait. Dans l'article, il y est dit qu'un homme d'une quarante d'années se serait fait arrêter, après avoir conduit les deux jeunes filles, dans un cabriolet, sur le lieu de leur prochain rendez-vous. Qui s'avéra n'être qu'un traquenard. 

L'homme n'a pas été mis en examen pour proxénétisme. Il a juste était en garde à vu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2013)

*La crise économique s'atténue en Espagne*

Une semaine plus tard

*Nouveau record de la dette publique espagnole*

Moins ça va un peu plus mal et plus ça va beaucoup moins mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2013)

Insolite : Un club suisse veut engager des ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Insolite : Un club suisse veut engager des ...



Le foutebôle, c'est mal !


----------



## jonson (14 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Insolite : Un club suisse veut engager des ...



Plutôt amusante, en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2013)

Près d'un cadre sur deux ne parle pas assez bien anglais
Dans la ligne des moins marrantes


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Près d'un cadre sur deux ne parle pas assez bien anglais
> Dans la ligne des moins marrantes



Et près de trois cadres sur quatre, dont on a exigé un anglais courant n'en ont de fait jamais ou quasiment jamais besoin en pratique !


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2013)

Actualité Canal+ Boulevard Voltaire et Roms


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité Canal+ Boulevard Voltaire et Roms


Ma conviction étant que Boulevard Voltaire, l'OJIM et Canal sont aussi peu objectifs les uns que les autres, difficile de savoir qui détient la vérité... Elle doit être entre les deux, comme d'hab'


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Septembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité Canal+ Boulevard Voltaire et Roms



Autant j'aime pas le petit journal de canal plus, autant l'auteur de l'article devrait acheter un dictionnaire.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Près d'un cadre sur deux ne parle pas assez bien anglais
> Dans la ligne des moins marrantes



Et près d'un cadre sur deux n'écrit pas correctement sa propre langue ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Actualité Canal+ Boulevard Voltaire et Roms



Il est tout de même clair que les "problèmes" ne sont pas tous de l'ordre du fantasme. Il faut être aveugle pour ne pas le constater.
À nier systématiquement tout et à présenter les roms comme de pures et simples victimes on rend un mauvais service à tout le monde puisqu'on fait monter la ranc&#339;ur. 
L'équation rom = problème est insupportable moralement, mais l'équation rom = zéro problème ou problèmes dont ils ne sont pas et ne peuvent pas être tenus pour responsables est sociologiquement malhonnête et politiquement irresponsable. Moralement aussi, d'ailleurs puisque personne ne peut être décemment déchargé de tout, y compris des actes qu'il commet de lui-même. 

Personnellement je n'ai vu que de la mendicité (parfois très) agressive et des comportements qui relèvent de la manipulation. 
Les vols ne sont clairement pas non plus une hallucination collective, il faut arrêter de faire son bobo moralisant.
La chaîne du porno et du foot qui donne des leçons de morale aux autres, il y a un moment où il faut arrêter d'être dupe, même s'ils ont parfois, et c'est plus inquiétant qu'autre chose, joué un rôle de contre-pouvoir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il est tout de même clair que les "problèmes" ne sont pas tous de l'ordre du fantasme. Il faut être aveugle pour ne pas le constater.
> À nier systématiquement tout et à présenter les roms comme de pures et simples victimes on rend un mauvais service à tout le monde puisqu'on fait monter la rancur.
> L'équation rom = problème est insupportable moralement, mais l'équation rom = zéro problème ou problèmes dont ils ne sont pas et ne peuvent pas être tenus pour responsables est sociologiquement malhonnête et politiquement irresponsable. Moralement aussi, d'ailleurs puisque personne ne peut être décemment déchargé de tout, y compris des actes qu'il commet de lui-même.



*Ils ne respectent plus rien...*


----------



## bugman (15 Septembre 2013)

De vrais geeks ces roms, c'est du jaillbreak il profite d'un trou pour y injecter leurs codes.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il est tout de même clair que les "problèmes" ne sont pas tous de l'ordre du fantasme. Il faut être aveugle pour ne pas le constater.
> À nier systématiquement tout et à présenter les roms comme de pures et simples victimes on rend un mauvais service à tout le monde puisqu'on fait monter la ranc&#339;ur.
> L'équation rom = problème est insupportable moralement, mais l'équation rom = zéro problème ou problèmes dont ils ne sont pas et ne peuvent pas être tenus pour responsables est sociologiquement malhonnête et politiquement irresponsable. Moralement aussi, d'ailleurs puisque personne ne peut être décemment déchargé de tout, y compris des actes qu'il commet de lui-même.
> 
> ...



Sans vouloir donner de leçon (vu que toi tu parles de leçon sans en citer aucune, la mode du moment surement), ton commentaire est très moyen, je vois pas en quoi ce problème est nié. Rom ? Pour roumains ? Non parce que c'est vague rom ... 

Je vois pas le rapport avec le bobo moralisant, ni les chaines porno/foot, enfin au moins c'est bien le problème à l'air simple pour toi, tu devrais te présenter.

L'article cité au dessus est un torchon, dans le sens où il n'y a pas de raisonnement, pas d'explication, juste des faits et des critiques, nous voilà bien avancé, autant lire 20 minutes.


----------



## innocente (16 Septembre 2013)

eseldorm a dit:


> Hier pendant que le truc étant en rade, j'ai posté envoyé ça à macg sur twitter, me plaignant que je voulais (effectivement) le poster.
> La police arrive, ils s'en vont
> 
> et on m'a répondu ça, agrémenté de ce commentaire "Wait, wed like to finish reading about that first" (en anglais dans le texte)
> ...



Tu nous a envoyé vers un article dont je n'ai pas saisi le rapport avec la choucroute, donc je t'ai envoyé vers un autre article du même site et aussi sans aucun rapport avec la choucroute.


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2013)

Des aveux de ce gros porc de Dassault, c'est bon ça 
SERGE DASSAULT «ADMET AVOIR PAYÉ» POUR UNE VICTOIRE ÉLECTORALE


----------



## Joachim du Balay (16 Septembre 2013)

ben quoi, c'est très démocratique..
qu'est-ce que font tous les élus avec leurs promesses en l'air, sinon essayer de corrompre les électeurs pour avoir leurs votes...
là, au moins, les gens sont sûrs d'en avoir pour leur argent...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2013)

*Une dispute au sujet de Kant se termine mal en Russie*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une dispute au sujet de Kant se termine mal en Russie*



J'voudrais pas critiquer, mais il devait avoir une raison  Pure !


----------



## bugman (16 Septembre 2013)

Kant en à marre, y'a l'balle qui s'barre...


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une dispute au sujet de Kant se termine mal en Russie*



Voui.
Kant à leurs alcoolémies respectives, j'aimerais bien les connaître...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voui.
> Kant à leurs alcoolémies respectives, j'aimerais bien les connaître...



Et voilà les vieux clichés qui débarquent ! Dès qu'un Russe se comporte comme un ivrogne, on le soupçonne tout de suite d'être bourré


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2013)

Z'auraient mieux fait de rester sur leur Kant à soi 

:rateau:


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Z'auraient mieux fait de rester sur leur Kant à soi
> 
> :rateau:


Kant à soif tu bois.


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2013)

Wéééé, les IG Nobel 2013 sont attribués, et la France en a un, cocorico !

Mon préféré reste quand même le bousier qui s'oriente grâce à la voie lactée


----------



## patlek (17 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une dispute au sujet de Kant se termine mal en Russie*





> "En pleine bagarre, le suspect a sorti un pistolet et a tiré plusieurs balles en caoutchouc en direction de son adversaire"




Les philosophes sont de grands enfants.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Septembre 2013)

"Il faut toujours traiter l'autre comme une cible et jamais simplement comme un moyen"
Manu Kant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Sinon, ça m'a immédiatement fait penser à quelque chose : 

[YOUTUBE]_f_p0CgPeyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2013)

Le déo, c'est sous les bras, pas sur les pieds 

et un commentaire de dire "Should have just put clean socks on? :)"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Le trafic mondial est ralenti par ios7


_Actu Apple, je vais ramasser des cdb verts avec ça. _


----------



## bugman (24 Septembre 2013)

Ça va chier !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Ça va chier !



Ah ça ! c'est clair, ils sont dans la merde !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

Ça c'est très bon...


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça c'est très bon...



Après "les inconnus" et bien d'autres oui c'est très bon, mais rien de nouveau, et l'analyse est encore plus surprenante que son passage. 

Ce qui est beaucoup moins drôle c'est surtout que finalement tout le monde s'en cogne de comprendre, et personne ne cherche à comprendre, et le manque de pédagogie de la gauche, cumulé aux conneries de l'opposition, et aux "buzz" diverse du genre "allo" (au moins il n'y a pas grand chose à comprendre ici), ne laisse pas de place à de la pédagogie (si elle était prévue ?), et de toute manière personne souhaite comprendre. Car de base c'est "trop conconpliqué". 

Enfin je sais pas il faut être réaliste si on me parle de bio-génétique-statistique je vais rien comprendre par manque de connaissance, et non car l'autre est "idiot", on ne peut pas tout simplifier. Bon en même temps il y a bien pire : 

http://www.lecourrierdesechos.fr/in...-bull-pour-publicite-mensongere/#.UkGk5LwRIy7


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ça ! c'est clair, ils sont dans la merde !



Ils n'ont qu'à investir dans des toilettes japonaises. Ils n'auront plus de problème de PQ. 



WebOliver a dit:


> Ça c'est très bon...



Excellent même !


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2013)

Comme dirait un copain "si ça sent pas le poisson, gare au poison !"... 

Brésil. Sauvé par l'odeur du vagin de sa femme - 29/01/2013 - LaDépêche.fr

(c'est vieux, je sais, mais amusant...   )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

C'est ballot...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Comme dirait un copain "si ça sent pas le poisson, gare au poison !"...
> 
> Brésil. Sauvé par l'odeur du vagin de sa femme - 29/01/2013 - LaDépêche.fr
> 
> (c'est vieux, je sais, mais amusant...   )



Vous avez demandé l'archiviste?


----------



## bugman (24 Septembre 2013)

Always coke and 'ken' la !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2013)

Le temps c'est de l'argent...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2013)

*The Smarter We Are, the Dumber About the Facts We Can Be*

Une expérience de psychologie américaine a consisté à demander à des personnes dinterpréter des données statistiques relatives aux conséquences sur la criminalité de linterdiction du port darmes dissimulées en public. Il est apparu que les conclusions tirées de ces données chiffrées étaient fortement influencées par les préférences politiques des participants au test. Mais, plus encore, ce biais était dautant plus fort que les compétences mathématiques des personnes étaient élevées.

Les auteurs en concluent que les individus dotés de bonnes capacités de compréhension des faits scientifiques témoignent daptitudes particulières à interpréter des preuves de telle manière quelles conduisent vers des conclusions congruentes avec leurs présupposés idéologiques.

Bref, lintelligence et le savoir ne rendent pas plus honnêtes dans le rapport aux faits. Ils nous confèrent juste une plus grand habileté à en faire une interprétation biaisée.

Vous pouvez tout de même faire confiance à ma lecture de cet article : j'ai toujours été nul en maths.


----------



## patlek (26 Septembre 2013)

Dés fois, il y a des trucs a pas faire:

Une overdose de Viagra oblige un Colombien à se faire amputer le pénis - Pourquoi Docteur ?

C' est dramatique, mais faut pas désesperer. Un espoir de solution?:

Des médecins chinois font "pousser" un nez sur le front d'un patient

(Certes, çà obligera a pas trop sortir, ou au minimum, a mettre un chapeau)


----------



## jonson (26 Septembre 2013)

A mourir de rire l'une comme l'autre.
Mais pour le nez, je me demande vraiment si ce n'est pas du bidon.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Septembre 2013)

@Cratès
C'est bien connu depuis Platon : plus on est intelligent, plus on peut être plus con.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Dés fois, il y a des trucs a pas faire:
> 
> Une overdose de Viagra oblige un Colombien à se faire amputer le pénis - Pourquoi Docteur ?
> 
> ...



Encore une preuve que Le Monde est bien fait. Une amputation du nez d'un colombien (pas de nez, pas de cocaïne...) et un pénis sur le front d'un chinois auraient été bien plus dramatiques.


----------



## legritch (27 Septembre 2013)

*Vendeur de cannabis, il crée le site vendeurdedrogue.com et... se fait arrêter	*


----------



## legritch (27 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (28 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *Vendeur de cannabis, il crée le site vendeurdedrogue.com et... se fait arrêter	*



:mouais: 


Pas crédible du tout le client.
Il aurait pu trouver un autre nom pour son site au moins. Je sais pas un truc comme... THCaddict.net par exemple.
C'est à se demander si ce n'est pas le dealer du coin qui l'aurait pas dénoncé.


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2013)

Ah le bar était fermé quand j'avais voulu posté ça je crois.

Le prix du tabac n'augmentera pas en octobre 


> Selon Bercy, les ventes de cigarettes ont baissé de près de 8 % au premier semestre 2013, par comparaison avec le premier semestre 2012. "Cette évolution est la traduction de l'action du gouvernement pour modérer la consommation de tabac et protéger la santé publique", assure-t-il."


Donc quand les hausses de prix entrainent selon eux une diminution des vente de tabac (alors que c'est l'e-cigarette hein mais bon...), ils arrêtent d'augmenter ? Le but c'est pourtant bien qu'il y ait de moins en moins de fumeurs non ? Ils devraient continuer si ça marche non ? :mouais:
On m'aurait menti ? Un aveu ? Ils se disent "oh merde les gens fument moins, ça y est on a atteint les limites du supportable au niveau du prix, 8 % en moins on perd de la tunes les mecs !!". 

Pas peur de passer pour des cons les gens quand même hein


----------



## Madalvée (28 Septembre 2013)

Gates : le ALT CTRL SUPPR était une erreur


----------



## patlek (28 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On m'aurait menti ? Un aveu ? Ils se disent "oh merde les gens fument moins, ça y est on a atteint les limites du supportable au niveau du prix, 8 % en moins on perd de la tunes les mecs !!".
> 
> Pas peur de passer pour des cons les gens quand même hein



Nan, ce qu' il faudrait, c' est que les gens achetent des cigarettes, mais ne les fument pas. 
(Pour faire un mur de paquets de cigarettes, par exemple...; ou isoler la toiture...)

Là, ce serait l' idéal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

De toute façon, les gens n'arrêteront pas de fumer, trop d'intérêts financiers en dépendent (les "cigarettiers", mais aussi l'état, qui perçoit les taxes, les labos pharmaceutiques, qui se font des fortunes en vendant des remèdes contre le cancer à prix d'or et des traitements à la con pour arrêter de fumer, qui ne fonctionnent qu'une fois sur cent, etc.).


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Nan, ce qu' il faudrait, c' est que les gens achetent des cigarettes, mais ne les fument pas.
> (Pour faire un mur de paquets de cigarettes, par exemple...; ou isoler la toiture...)
> 
> Là, ce serait l' idéal.



Très bon 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, les gens n'arrêteront pas de fumer


Bah si, ils sont même en train de le faire. Le WE dernier encore, je suis passé en Bourgogne, j'ai vu 5 potes gros fumeurs, 4 étaient passés à la cigarette électronique, à 100 %. L'e-cig est une révolution qui pourrait éradiquer le tabac dans le monde à long terme, ses dangers, ses morts, c'est un énorme bras de fer qui va se dérouler entre ceux à qui ça rapporte et ceux à qui ça coûte plus que ça ne rapporte.

Alors soit l'Etat taxe l'e-cig autant que la clope, comme c'est prévu en Italie en janvier et fait un gros doigt d'honneur à cet énorme problème de santé publique, soit il agit plus intelligemment en considérant que la cigarette coûte plus qu'elle ne rapporte. Mais ça c'est vrai pour l'Etat, pas pour les cigarettiers, qui mettent une pression énorme mais qui ne parviendront pas à leur fin malgré tout je pense. Ils vont essayer de récupérer le marché par contre et ils vont là aussi se vautrer lamentablement, 2 l'ont déjà fait en proposant leur cigarette électronique, de véritables bouses. Reste l'industrie pharmaceutique, qui veut récupérer l'e-cig, qui veut continuer à vivre sur le dos des fumeurs avec ses patchs et cie, encore un marché juteux.

L'Australie interdisait la clope électronique jusqu'à il y a peu, tout en autorisant les clopes et bien ils ont réussi à faire aussi con, vouloir interdire le tabac et le remplacer par la clope électronique  A la hache ils y vont les Australiens !

Si "fumer" (vapoter j'entends) devient inoffensif ou du moins aussi dangereux que de tout simplement s'alimenter (pesticides et cie), je vois pas comment on pourrait l'interdire, le taxer plus que par la TVA, et je ne vois pas pourquoi non plus, on arrêterait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2013)

Subprimes : JP Morgan prêt à payer 11 milliards de dollars pour tourner la page.

11 milliards la page ! Et on s'étonne que les gens ne lisent plus&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Subprimes : JP Morgan prêt à payer 11 milliards de dollars pour tourner la page.



S'ils proposent 11 milliard, c'est qu'ils peuvent payer beaucoup plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> S'ils proposent 11 milliard, c'est qu'ils peuvent payer beaucoup plus



On peut dire ça, oui : 21,3 milliards de dollars de bénéfices en 2012.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le WE dernier encore, je suis passé en Bourgogne, j'ai vu 5 potes gros fumeurs, 4 étaient passés à la cigarette électronique, à 100 %.



Et pendant ce temps là, combien de gamins ont encore succombé aux pubs de Marlboro et autres ? 

Ça ne sera pas aussi facile de faire disparaitre la tabagie, parce que ceux à qui ça rapporte (le plus) ne sont pas ceux à qui ça coûte, c'est une autre forme de l'éternel débat autour de "privatiser les bénéfices et mutualiser les pertes" !


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, combien de gamins ont encore succombé aux pubs de Marlboro et autres ?
> 
> Ça ne sera pas aussi facile de faire disparaitre la tabagie, parce que ceux à qui ça rapporte (le plus) ne sont pas ceux à qui ça coûte, c'est une autre forme de l'éternel débat autour de "privatiser les bénéfices et mutualiser les pertes" !



Ah bah ça, quelle idiotie au final d'interdire l'e-cig aux mineurs... 
Ce n'est que le début et c'est déjà un tsunami, après c'est un marché et les cigarettiers l'ont déjà perdu, c'est un empire qui s'effondre. Le pire qu'il pourrait arriver, c'est qu'on légifère contre l'e-cig afin de protéger cet empire, mais je ne crois pas que ça puisse arriver. Cependant quand le gouvernement Italien projette de taxer autant l'e-cig que la clope, et même un peu peu plus, on dirait bien que ce sont les intérêts des cigarettiers qu'ils protègent avant les siens, faut dire que les deux sont liés, et puis autant tout taxer plein pot comme ça au moins on est sûr de ramasser le pactole.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> on dirait bien que ce sont les intérêts des cigarettiers qu'ils protègent avant les siens



Réfléchis, et dis moi ce qui, à ton avis, va peser le plus lourd dans la balance : ton cancer, ou leurs dividendes ?


----------



## legritch (28 Septembre 2013)

*FAUX NEZ  Clitoris et Toyota : quand Le Gorafi piège la presse italienne*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2013)

Oui, la cigarette tue. Le chômage aussi, bien que les lettres de licenciement ne comprennent aucun avertissement du type « Chômer nuit gravement à votre santé  ».

*Impact of 2008 global economic crisis on suicide: time trend study in 54 countries*

Pour les anglophones, une grosse étude récente du _British Medical Journal_ sur la surmortalité par suicide liée à la crise depuis 2008 : le taux de suicide a augmenté aux États-Unis et en Europe (jusqu'à +40% en Grèce) depuis la crise de 2008, essentiellement parmi les hommes et dans les pays où le chômage s'est fortement accru.


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Septembre 2013)

Une majorité de noyés se disent déçus par la scène finale du film de leur vie | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network
(n'étant pas abonné à ce fil, je ne sais pas si mon lien a déjà été posté par quelqu'un d'autre, mais ça fait pas de mal de rigoler !)


----------



## collodion (28 Septembre 2013)

En contexte même si c'est une actualité un peu défraîchie : 

Effet nocebo: comment les médias peuvent nous rendre malades


----------



## Le docteur (28 Septembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui, la cigarette tue. Le chômage aussi, bien que les lettres de licenciement ne comprennent aucun avertissement du type « Chômer nuit gravement à votre santé  ».
> 
> *Impact of 2008 global economic crisis on suicide: time trend study in 54 countries*
> 
> Pour les anglophones, une grosse étude récente du _British Medical Journal_ sur la surmortalité par suicide liée à la crise depuis 2008 : le taux de suicide a augmenté aux États-Unis et en Europe (jusqu'à +40% en Grèce) depuis la crise de 2008, essentiellement parmi les hommes et dans les pays où le chômage s'est fortement accru.



Et pendant ce temps-là il y en a aussi qui se tuent à trop bosser.
On divise le temps de travail par deux et hop! on résout deux problèmes en un.
Par contre, encore une fois, il va falloir expliquer à ceux qui s'enrichissent de cet état de fait.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2013)

*frustrées de tous les pays...*


----------



## Vin©ent (29 Septembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *frustrées de tous les pays...*



C'est vrai qu'en ce qui concerne les frustrés, t'en connais un rayon...  

(on me murmure dans le cou qu'en ce qui concerne les frustrées...... mais bon, j'suis sympa, c'est jour du seigneur, je ne développe pas...)


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2013)

Tu pourrais m'expliquer ?

J'ai hâte d'enfin savoir !


----------



## Madalvée (29 Septembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *frustrées de tous les pays...*



Que ce soit GTA ou de l'héroïne et de la violence sur les gosses, on mesure vite la libération de la femme dans ce pays.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2013)

*Ce n'est pas une raison pour faire ça n'importe où...* :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Septembre 2013)

*Le maire d'Orange appelle la police pour « dégager » une opposante au conseil municipal*

Un Prix Citron pour le maire d'Orange ?


----------



## collodion (29 Septembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu pourrais m'expliquer ?
> 
> J'ai hâte d'enfin savoir !



Il aurait tellement aimé que tu le susses tout seul. 

Et pendant ce temps vers les Alpes : Quand la Suisse imagine une attaque venue de France


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2013)

La nouvelle version d'Android s'appellera KitKat ! 

Les mariages de raison des entreprises - Chronique économique - Opinion - Trends.be


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La nouvelle version d'Android s'appellera KitKat !
> 
> Les mariages de raison des entreprises - Chronique économique - Opinion - Trends.be



Ch'suis pas certain que les orang-outang apprécient !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La nouvelle version d'Android s'appellera KitKat !
> 
> Les mariages de raison des entreprises - Chronique économique - Opinion - Trends.be



C'est malin ! Comme ça, les jours de grande chaleur, le téléphone collera aux doigts


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les mariages de raison des entreprises - Chronique économique - Opinion - Trends.be



Peux-tu confirmer que le mariage sera possible entre une entreprise gay et une entreprise lesbienne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Peux-tu confirmer que le mariage sera possible entre une entreprise gay et une entreprise lesbienne ?



Ben nan, une entreprise gay, ça n'existe pas (tout comme un entrepris lesbienne ça n'existe pas non plus) !


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, une entreprise gay, ça n'existe pas (tout comme un entrepris lesbienne ça n'existe pas non plus) !



Mauvais genre !

Allez donc vous y retrouver !


----------



## Madalvée (1 Octobre 2013)

Le plus cher et de moins bonne qualité c'est pas partout,ou l'anti obsolescence programmée


----------



## legritch (1 Octobre 2013)

*Une euthanasie après une opération ratée de changement de sexe: « Cest conforme à la loi »*


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *Une euthanasie après une opération ratée de changement de sexe: « Cest conforme à la loi »*


Ben oui, ça se passe en Belgique, le patient avait demandé à être euthanasié, et son argument a été déclaré recevable.
Ras le bol de ces titres racoleurs alakon


----------



## legritch (1 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui, ça se passe en Belgique, le patient avait demandé à être euthanasié, et son argument a été déclaré recevable.
> Ras le bol de ces titres racoleurs alakon



Pourquoi racoleur?


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Pourquoi racoleur?



Parce que le titre laisse penser qu'il a été euthanasié à cause d'une opération ratée de changement de sexe et non à sa demande. Et le "c'est conforme à la loi" est tourné en dérision avec l'utilisation des "". 

Ce qui n'est pas le cas à la lecture de l'article.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Parce que le titre laisse penser qu'il a été euthanasié à cause d'une opération ratée de changement de sexe et non à sa demande. Et le "c'est conforme à la loi" est tourné en dérision avec l'utilisation des "".
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas à la lecture de l'article.



Ça fait vendre les journaux ... :love:


----------



## legritch (1 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Parce que le titre laisse penser qu'il a été euthanasié à cause d'une opération ratée de changement de sexe et non à sa demande. Et le "c'est conforme à la loi" est tourné en dérision avec l'utilisation des "".
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas à la lecture de l'article.


Je ne l'ai pas lu comme ça parce que  chez nous pour une euthanasie il faut la demande répétée du patient. C'est vrai que «vu de l'extérieur» le titre prête à confusion. 

P.S. : en plus «Le Soir» n'est pas un journal à scandale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2013)

*Le mystère de la plus grande éruption volcanique du dernier millénaire est résolu*


----------



## Vin©ent (2 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas lu comme ça parce que  chez nous pour une euthanasie il faut la demande répétée du patient. C'est vrai que «vu de l'extérieur» le titre prête à confusion.
> 
> P.S. : en plus «Le Soir» n'est pas un journal à scandale.



Le Gritch est donc Belge...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2013)

Les riches vont pouvoir chier de l'or


----------



## legritch (2 Octobre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Le Gritch est donc Belge...



Exact, avant d'empaler ces abrutis sur l'Arbre de la douleur je les fais frire dans de la graisse de buf. Miam. :love:


----------



## Madalvée (2 Octobre 2013)

24 heures d'honnêteté totale sur Facebook, il perd la moitié de ses amis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2013)

*"Shutdown" : le cimetière américain d'Omaha Beach ferme ses portes*

En raison du blocage budgétaire au Congrès, nombre dinstitutions fédérales américaines ne peuvent plus être financées. Cest le cas des cimetières militaires. Ils sont donc fermés.

_Au cimetière militaire de la Somme à Bony (Aisne), un employé a confirmé à l'AFP que les cimetières américains étaient "tous fermés" et que les employés "restent à la maison, mais ils seront payés car nous sommes sous la loi française". "Oui, ce sont des vacances gratuites", a-t-il plaisanté._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> 24 heures d'honnêteté totale sur Facebook, il perd la moitié de ses amis



J'imagine que l'on fasse la même chose dans la "vraie vie" pendant 24 heures ... un suicide social !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2013)

*LE GUIDE DE LA PARFAITE FEMME AU FOYER NAZIE*

« Emparez-vous de la poêle, de la balayette et du balai, et mariez-vous à un homme » (H Goering).


----------



## jonson (2 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> 24 heures d'honnêteté totale sur Facebook, il perd la moitié de ses amis



Tordu de rire!


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> 24 heures d'honnêteté totale sur Facebook, il perd la moitié de ses amis



Il a surtout perdu beaucoup de temps...

... comme nous tous devant nos écrans.


----------



## patlek (3 Octobre 2013)

l' article est plausible, mais sans doute à 100% inventé.

Le courrier des échos ressemble au gorafi


----------



## bugman (3 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> 24 heures d'honnêteté totale sur Facebook, il perd la moitié de ses amis



Faut le ramener sur MacG lui ! Je l'aime déjà beaucoup. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'imagine que l'on fasse la même chose dans la "vraie vie" pendant 24 heures ... un suicide social !!!



On a essayé ici. Certains ont été bannis


----------



## Penetrator (3 Octobre 2013)

dont un chat par derriere


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2013)

gros con a dit:
			
		

> "Plus le chameau est jeune, plus sa viande va être tendre. Pour certaines recettes, on utilise des bébés chameaux et la viande est succulente, c'est comme du beurre", explique le chef.


Pauvre merde ...


----------



## bugman (3 Octobre 2013)

@ Le docteur : On mange bien des oeufs ! (des tits'poussins même pas nés)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2013)

*Nu, il court après les voitures en Savoie et dit venir de la Lune*

Pas mal. Mais nous, on a mieux.

On a Michel__Nascar !    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'imagine que l'on fasse la même chose dans la "vraie vie" pendant 24 heures ... un suicide social !!!


Ouais. Mais peu sont ceux qui ont autant de couilles dans la vraie vie que sur internet. 
Et puis franchement, ce type est loin d'avoir la classe de Sonnyboy. :love:


----------



## jonson (3 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Nu, il court après les voitures en Savoie et dit venir de la Lune*
> 
> Pas mal. Mais nous, on a mieux.
> 
> On a Michel__Nascar !    :rateau:



Aurait-il été enlevé par des extraterrestres?  :afraid:  :casse: :bebe:


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ Le docteur : On mange bien des oeufs ! (des tits'poussins même pas nés)


Ce n'est pas sérieux, hein ???
Tant que tu y est, tu peux nous sortir le coup du cri de la carotte, arrachée à la terre dans d'atroces souffrances ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Nu, il court après les voitures en Savoie et dit venir de la Lune*
> 
> Pas mal. Mais nous, on a mieux.
> 
> On a Michel__Nascar !    :rateau:





> Le jeune homme a finalement été hospitalisé à Chambéry par les pompiers.


Ben non, justement, on ne l'a plus, du coup. Mais il vont bien finir par le laisser ressortir.


----------



## bugman (3 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce n'est pas sérieux, hein ???
> Tant que tu y est, tu peux nous sortir le coup du cri de la carotte, arrachée à la terre dans d'atroces souffrances ???


C'est toi qui le traite de pauvre merde pas moi. 
Si ce n'est pas pour les "bébés chameaux", c'est donc pour le beurre ? ^^


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Nu, il court après les voitures en Savoie et dit venir de la Lune*
> 
> Pas mal. Mais nous, on a mieux.
> 
> On a Michel__Nascar !    :rateau:



Il est quand même bien gratiné l'aut' nudiste savoyard ! :hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben non, justement, on ne l'a plus, du coup. Mais il vont bien finir par le laisser ressortir.



Euh  Nan, c'est pas lui, ça ne me surprendrait pas qu'il fasse la même chose, mais lui, la ferait de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, pas en Savoie


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce n'est pas sérieux, hein ???
> Tant que tu y est, tu peux nous sortir le coup du cri de la carotte, arrachée à la terre dans d'atroces souffrances ???


Tu es peut-être végétarien et protecteur de la vie animale, auquel cas je peux comprendre ta réaction. Personnellement, j'aime la viande, et celles de veau et d'agneau sont parmi mes préférées. Je n'ai jamais eu mauvaise conscience de manger ces enfants d'animaux parce que c'est la logique de la chaîne alimentaire (et qu'en plus, je n'ai pas à les tuer de mes propres mains, ce que, j'avoue, j'aurais du mal à faire). Et pourtant, crois bien que j'aime bien les animaux vivants aussi. 
Mais si on me donne à goûter du chameau, je le goûterai. Probablement parce que je suis un gros con et une pauvre merde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bon, de toute façon, à la base (là, je parle des lois de la nature), les proies privilégiées des prédateurs ont toujours été les jeunes, les malades et les vieux, pas parce que leur viande est meilleure, mais parce qu'ils sont plus faciles à attraper (il n'y a qu'à voir la différence de difficulté d'arrachage entre une jeune carotte, et une carotte adulte  ).


----------



## Le docteur (4 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> C'est toi qui le traite de pauvre merde pas moi.
> Si ce n'est pas pour les "bébés chameaux", c'est donc pour le beurre ? ^^



Continue à répondre à autre chose à chaque fois, on n'est pas couché.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------




poildep a dit:


> Tu es peut-être végétarien et protecteur de la vie animale, auquel cas je peux comprendre ta réaction. Personnellement, j'aime la viande, et celles de veau et d'agneau sont parmi mes préférées. Je n'ai jamais eu mauvaise conscience de manger ces enfants d'animaux parce que c'est la logique de la chaîne alimentaire (et qu'en plus, je n'ai pas à les tuer de mes propres mains, ce que, j'avoue, j'aurais du mal à faire). Et pourtant, crois bien que j'aime bien les animaux vivants aussi.
> Mais si on me donne à goûter du chameau, je le goûterai. Probablement parce que je suis un gros con et une pauvre merde.


Reprendre la phrase complète pour comprendre ma réaction. Un type qui dit ça sans que ça ne le gêne un instant, ça me fait peur.
Je ne suis pas "protecteur de la vie animale", j'ai juste un peu d'éthique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------

Tiens, pour continuer à gueuler en sortant du sujet :  glané sur le Net à l'instant.
Là aussi, le mot "grosse merde" est vite sorti. 
Je ne suis pas à voir des racistes partout, mais là on a juste un gros con de raciste satisfait dans toute sa splendeur. C'est pas wasp, c'est weurkh !

[YOUTUBE]FKNHSkcpnZg[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h21 ----------

Sinon, je ne suis plus végétarien. Je ne peux plus me le permettre avec une intolérance au gluten et des besoins en protéine supérieurs à la moyenne en prime.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2013)

Personne n'a supposé que j'ai posté ça parce que je pense qu'il faut vraiment être un gros con qui ne sait pas quoi faire de sa thune pour bouffer de l'or !
Pour ce qui est des petits dromadaires, on mange bien du veau de lait...
Et moi j'aime bien les chatrous (bébés poulpes) :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Personne n'a supposé que j'ai posté ça parce que je pense qu'il faut vraiment être un gros con qui ne sait pas quoi faire de sa thune pour bouffer de l'or !
> Pour ce qui est des petits dromadaires, on mange bien du veau de lait...
> Et moi j'aime bien les chatrous (bébés poulpes) :rateau:



Tu as déjà gouté pour avoir cet avis ? 

Ok il y a un effet de mode, mais cela amène un gout très particulier  et c'est bon.

ET 37 euros je sais pas si on peut appeler ça un produit réservé aux riches ...


----------



## patlek (4 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Personne n'a supposé que j'ai posté ça parce que je pense qu'il faut vraiment être un gros con qui ne sait pas quoi faire de sa thune pour bouffer de l'or !



Moi, je vais aller a la bouche d' égout pour tamiser les crottes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2013)

C'était un peu tendu à un moment, non ?  

Allez rions un coup, au détriment d'un honorable membre :

*La crise s'approfondit sur MacG : Cratès ne sait plus écrire "ver de terre"   !!!*


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> C'était un peu tendu à un moment, non ?
> 
> Allez rions un coup, au détriment d'un honorable membre :
> 
> *La crise s'approfondit sur MacG : Cratès ne sait plus écrire "ver de terre"   !!!*





Je voudrais juste ajouter un petit truc historique, au début de la conquête de l'Amérique du sud par les espagnols, les aztèques faisaient boire de l'or en fusion à ceux qu'ils chopaient "puisqu'il en étaient tant avides c'est sûrement qu'ils devaient en manger". :afraid:


----------



## Gwen (4 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pauvre merde ...



En quoi est-ce gênant de manger du chameau ?

Certains ont choisi d'être végétariens, tant mieux pour eux. moi, je mange de la viande et me fiche de savoir d'où elle vient, veau, vache, cochon... chameau, chien, humain...c'est de la protéine, donc, ça me va (sauf l'humain, il paraît que c'est interdit)


----------



## poildep (4 Octobre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> En quoi est-ce gênant de manger du chameau ?
> 
> Certains ont choisi d'être végétariens, tant mieux pour eux. moi, je mange de la viande et me fiche de savoir d'où elle vient, veau, vache, cochon... chameau, chien, humain...c'est de la protéine, donc, ça me va (sauf l'humain, il paraît que c'est interdit)


Ça a déjà été dit et le Docteur a déjà répondu. On va peut-être pas en faire des pages pour redire les mêmes choses. :sleep:


----------



## ergu (4 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ Le docteur : On mange bien des oeufs ! (des tits'poussins même pas nés)



Les oeufs destinés à la consommation sont des oeufs non fécondés - même couvés, il n'en serait jamais sorti un poussin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Les oeufs destinés à la consommation sont des oeufs non fécondés - même couvés, il n'en serait jamais sorti un poussin.



Perso, j'ai déjà essayé de couver des oeufs achetés dans le commerce, en m'asseyant dessus. Ils ont tous finis écrasés. Alors espérer en voir sortir des poussins, pfff...


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Perso, j'ai déjà essayé de couver des oeufs achetés dans le commerce, en m'asseyant dessus. Ils ont tous finis écrasés. Alors espérer en voir sortir des poussins, pfff...


La prochaine fois, essaie ceux-là !






:love:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (4 Octobre 2013)

Happening à la hongroise.


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Happening à la hongroise.


Wouaouh ! Tous en slip ! :sleep:
Carrément à poil, ça aurait peut-être eu un peu de gueule. Le 21ème siècle est, tristement, de plus en plus prude.


----------



## bugman (5 Octobre 2013)

Les classeurs sont de trop.
Devais te les cailler, ah, petite Caro ! Etre en marge c'est pas si dur pourtant.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (5 Octobre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Carrément à poil, ça aurait peut-être eu un peu de gueule. Le 21ème siècle est, tristement, de plus en plus prude.


Prude peut-être, mais il faut dire que la Hongrie glisse vers une droite nationaliste et autoritaire (le jobbik étant la troisième force du pays) et cette mesure (sûrement locale) en est hélas un des reflets.


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Prude peut-être, mais il faut dire que la Hongrie glisse vers une droite nationaliste et autoritaire (le jobbik étant la troisième force du pays) et cette mesure (sûrement locale) en est hélas un des reflets.


Oui, c'est pas nouveau, et il n'y a pas qu'en Hongrie. Le FN est aussi la 3ème force de la France.  Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'une mesure extrême devrait entraîner une manifestation un peu plus extrême aussi pour démontrer l'engagement de ses participants. Mais bon, j'admets que l'idée de base est sympathique. Prude, mais sympathique.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Octobre 2013)

Sans les journalistes et les analistes le FN ne serait plus qu'à la 4e place (et encore, au niveau influence réelle, la 2 ou 3e force en ce moment, ce sont les écolos &#8212; avec quasi 0 électeur, c'est beau).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Les oeufs destinés à la consommation sont des oeufs non fécondés - même couvés, il n'en serait jamais sorti un poussin.



Ca ne je suis pas sûr que ce soit toujours le cas, sauf en batterie. J'ai régulièrement un germe dans mes ufs (bio).


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sans les journalistes et les analistes le FN ne serait plus qu'à la 4e place (et encore, au niveau influence réelle, la 2 ou 3e force en ce moment, ce sont les écolos &#8212; avec quasi 0 électeur, c'est beau).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------
> 
> ...



Sans la connerie de 2002 non ? Depuis 2002 le FN est largement surévalué. Cependant niveau communication, genre ramassage d&#8217;électeur sur une presse douteuse ils sont vraiment pas mal. 

Comme quoi même bio c'est des counards


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Octobre 2013)

Votre épargne est garantie "jusqu'à 100 000 euros" avait assuré le gouvernement en 2008

Sauf que *le fonds national de garantie des dépôts bancaires des Français *n'a pas bougé depuis... il était de deux milliards d'euros en 2008 
(Wow, je suis rassuré ! Kolossale garantie non !?  Mais quel média en avait parlé alors ??).

Et aujourd'hui encore (mais ça va hein "la crise est derrière nous" !)
la garantie c'est *30 euros par Français.*

*Voilà ce qu'il vous restera de vos économies* quand les premières banques françaises (gavées de _Credit Default Swaps_ pourris) mordront la poussière.
Idem pour les compagnies d'assurance (gavées de dette souveraine).

L'Etat pourra _peut-être_ renflouer la première à chuter
...mais vu que Dexia a déjà bien plombé le bilan de la Caisse des Dépôts et Consignation (c'est presque sans précédent dans l'histoire de cette institution qui est le bras armé financier de l'Etat), vu qu'on en est arrivé à payer les salaires de nos forces armées avec plusieurs mois de retard (cf l'enfumage du logiciel Louvois), et que les fonds de tiroirs sont vides...
eh bien je doute fort que l'Etat pourra sauver le n°1 français des banques vérolées, à savoir l'énorme *Crédit Agricole*. 
Une banque en tête même du top 10 des banques européennes au bord du gouffre,
à savoir : Deutsche Bank, Crédit Suisse, la Banque Postale, Société Générale, Santander, Barclays, Natixis et Commerzbank.

Côté assureurs : fuyez la CNP, Groupama la MACIF 
(sauf, pour ce dernier, les assurances de véhicules, là ils assurent encore correctement)
et globalement le Groupement des entreprises mutuelles d'assurance (GEMA).
Si vous avez une assurance vie résiliez là.
Alexandre CAGET, expert d'assuré dans la Revue de Presse de Pierre JOVANOVIC - YouTube
(l'interview commence à 2mn20s)


----------



## Le docteur (5 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Sans la connerie de 2002 non ? Depuis 2002 le FN est largement surévalué. Cependant niveau communication, genre ramassage délecteur sur une presse douteuse ils sont vraiment pas mal.
> 
> Comme quoi même bio c'est des counards



Non, sans l'aveuglement inquiétant de 2012...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> [] Depuis 2002 le FN est largement surévalué. Cependant niveau communication, genre ramassage délecteur sur une presse douteuse ils sont vraiment pas mal.[]



Surévalué, le FN ? C'est la théorie du plafond de verre que le FN ne pourrait dépasser, compte-tenu de ses spécificités idéologiques (pas dalliances possibles avec un des partis qui se réclament de la synthèse républicaine) et sociologiques (un parti réputé attirer à lui un vote protestataire de petits blancs frustrés).

Je ne suis pas certain pourtant que le plafond de verre puisse survivre longtemps à la disparition de Le Pen Père. La stratégie de MLP et de Florian Philippot, en vue de dédiaboliser le FN peut sappuyer à terme sur la crise actuelle de lUMP et sur le discrédit du PS. Les appels du pied de Philippot en direction de Debout La République, le parti de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, ne devraient pas être pris à la légère. DLR représente moins de 20 000 adhérents et au plus un potentiel de quelques centaines de milliers de voix (643 000 voix pour NDA aux présidentielles de 2012). Mais il peut apporter au FN une respectabilité qui lui a jusquici fait défaut. Il sera difficile de faire passer les gaullistes sociaux de DLR, qui se réclament du programme du Conseil National de la Résistance, pour de dangereux fascistes.

Lors du congrès de DLR qui sest tenu aujourdhui, NDA a fait savoir quil rejetait totalement lhéritage de JMLP, mais pouvait envisager des discussions avec un FN qui sen serait dégagé sans ambiguïté. _Le Monde_ sest précipité là-dessus en titrant L'appel du pied de Dupont-Aignan à Marine Le Pen, là où _Le Parisien_, plus circonspect (ou moins hostile), préférait citer dautres propos de NDA (Dupont-Aignan dit non à "l'UMPS" et au FN - Flash actualité - Politique - 05/10/2013 - leParisien.fr). 

NDA est dans une position délicate : son parti reste un un acteur politique marginal et ses perspectives dallliance ou de récupération de militants etd' électeurs déçus restent très limitées sur sa gauche (quelques souverainistes de gauche), comme sur sa droite (des UMP eurosceptiques). Cest le prix à payer pour un positionnement programmatique et idéologique complexe (un parti eurosceptique qui se réclame du gaullisme, de droite sur le plan des options sociétales, mais keynésien sur le plan économique). La tentation dune alliance avec le FN est réelle, mais NDA est conscient quelle pourrait faire éclater son parti. Certains militants de DLR souhaitent un rapprochement avec un FN rénové sous linfluence de F. Philippot. Dautres placent leurs espoirs dans une évolution vers leuroscepticisme dune fraction significative de la gauche de la gauche, ce qui semble très peu vraisemblable à court terme, en dépit de la pression entretenue dans ce sens par des figures intellectuelles comme F. Lordon, E. Todd ou J. Sapir. Il va être intéressant de surveiller de près lévolution de DLR dans les mois qui viennent.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Octobre 2013)

Marine Le Pen a fait une énorme bourde aux dernières présidentielles : elle s'est lâchée en mode "père" à la fin (programme à point unique comme lui : virez les immigrés tout ira mieux dans tous les domaines), alors qu'elle avait habilement tenu un discours anti ultralibéral (qu'on aimerait entendre ailleurs) ramassant un peu partout. Ca a failli sérieusement payer, mais le fantôme de papa est revenu la hanter sur le sprint final (ou les grands bourgeois qui forment une partie non négligeable de son électorat l'ont calmée sur le gauchissement de son discours).

M'étonnerait qu'elle refasse deux fois la même bourde. Et comme la dernière fois on peut compter sur les journalistes pour lui faire la courte pour passer par-dessus la tête de mélenchon, qu'ils détestent (un des leurs qui les a trahi, ils ne supportent pas, ça), prouvant par là qu'ils sont bien aussi cons et aussi collabos que celui-ci le prétend.


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Marine Le Pen a fait une énorme bourde aux dernières présidentielles : elle s'est lâchée en mode "père" à la fin (programme à point unique comme lui : virez les immigrés tout ira mieux dans tous les domaines), alors qu'elle avait habilement tenu un discours anti ultralibéral (qu'on aimerait entendre ailleurs) ramassant un peu partout. Ca a failli sérieusement payer, mais le fantôme de papa est revenu la hanter sur le sprint final (ou les grands bourgeois qui forment une partie non négligeable de son électorat l'ont calmée sur le gauchissement de son discours).



Même avec cette bourde, elle a récupéré 2 millions d'électeurs supplémentaires par rapport à papa. Le résultat de 2002 est ce qu'il est, mais celui de 2012 est nettement plus inquiétant.


----------



## Madalvée (6 Octobre 2013)

Cette femme n'a aucune consistance, je ne vois pas ce qu'on lui trouve. Interrogée pendant la campagne à des paroles et des actes : les immigrés installés ? - On ne peut pas les faire partir, ils sont là. Les mariages et le regroupement familial ? - On ne peut pas empêcher les gens de s'aimer. Je serais un gros facho raciste, je ne la suivrais pas une seconde.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Surévalué, le FN ? C'est la théorie du plafond de verre que le FN ne pourrait dépasser, compte-tenu de ses spécificités idéologiques (pas d&#8217;alliances possibles avec un des partis qui se réclament de la synthèse républicaine) et sociologiques (un parti réputé attirer à lui un vote protestataire de petits blancs frustrés).




J'aurai du préciser mais par surévalué je parle surtout des prévisions dans les sondages.
Mais je pense pas que la théorie du plafond de verre soit correcte, il faut plutôt un contexte bien particulier pour que le FN perce. 

@Le docteur : le PS s'en tamponnait avant de Mélanchon, cela n'a pas changé.

@Madalvée : elle a également de grosse lacune en économie ... à partir de là comment être crédible ? Peut être que le discours anti libéral suffit, mais bon il faut bien autre chose après, et là il y a pu personne.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Mais je pense pas que la théorie du plafond de verre soit correcte, il faut plutôt un contexte bien particulier pour que le FN perce.



Je pense que le plafond de verre volera en éclat si l'Euro explose.

Ce serait dévastateur pour l'ensemble des partis qui ont promu la monnaie unique comme une grande chance pour les Français. 
L'Euro était le Graal qui, avec la politique du "Franc fort" qui l'a précédée puis accompagnée, imposait tant d'"incontournables" efforts et imposait le silence à ceux qui n'étaient pas d'accord. 
Notre classe politique, nos experts, notre presse "de qualité", ont méprisé sans relâche les opposants à la monnaie unique les traitant comme des ringards et  des amateurs irresponsables. 
Dans le même temps ils dénaturaient tout idée de patriotisme en l'amalgamant à un nationalisme nécessairement nauséabond.

La fin de l'Euro n'est plus une conjecture hasardeuse mais un scénario qui me semble assez probable désormais.
On reparlera alors des incompétences en matière économique... 
Le retour du boomerang sera terrible.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Octobre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> La fin de l'Euro n'est plus une conjecture hasardeuse mais un scénario qui me semble assez probable désormais.
> On reparlera alors des incompétences en matière économique...
> Le retour du boomerang sera terrible.



La fin de l'Euro est très loin d'être "proche", la monnaie est toujours en cours d'extension. 
Je dis pas qu'il ne va pas y avoir des problèmes


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2013)

C'est fort intéressant mais tout ça irait mieux au Comptoir.

Thanks.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2013)

L'attente dans le couloir de la mort doit être insoutenable  

*Finistère : 1800 cochons «retenus» par des salariés de l'abattoir Gad*


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Octobre 2013)

Abattu de sang froid par sa compagne après avoir dit qu?il allait « au coiffeur » dans la voiture « à sa mère » | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Abattu de sang froid par sa compagne après avoir dit qu?il allait « au coiffeur » dans la voiture « à sa mère » | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network



_Nadège Legrand, professeur de français dans un collège ne supporte plus les fautes de Bruno, son compagnon de vie et labat sur un coup de tête. Une faute daccord décisive qui fait dores et déjà frémir les dyslexiques de la langue française._


On touche au génie !!!


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (6 Octobre 2013)

Les nains de jardin saimal.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

La Poste suisse souhaite la bienvenue à des personnes décédées

C'est pas mieux que le fisc français qui adresse une facture à un quidam enterré ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2013)

*Tu fournis la brouette pour Halloween ?* :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (7 Octobre 2013)

> Travaillant sans relâche pour obtenir les plus gros ou les plus longs fruits,


:mouais:


----------



## bugman (8 Octobre 2013)

Tiens !?! Mon ex est maire en Vendée maintenant ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2013)

Quand Laurent Gerra goûte, sans le savoir, son propre vin.

 Et avec son «humour» quelqu'un a essayé, qu'on rigole.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2013)

Macgé a une nouvelle interface très très zoulie.

MMMMMPPPFFFFFFF! MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


Si si, c'est une actu amusante, je vous jure !


----------



## JPTK (8 Octobre 2013)

*VICTOIRE !! * 

EUROPE : LA CIGARETTE ÉLECTRONIQUE NEST PAS UN MÉDICAMENT !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2013)

Nobel: Robert Brout, l'autre physicien belge à l'origine du boson - RTBF Belgique

S'appelant "Brout", il aurait dû être à l'origine du "bouson" et non pas du boson ....:rateau:


----------



## bugman (8 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Nobel: Robert Brout, l'autre physicien belge à l'origine du boson - RTBF Belgique
> 
> S'appelant "Brout", il aurait dû être à l'origine du "bouson" et non pas du boson ....:rateau:



"Brout"... Attention que tes peluches ne passent pas dans le coin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> "Brout"... Attention que tes peluches ne passent pas dans le coin !



Ne t'en fais pas ! J'ai trouvé un moyen pour qu'elles restent tranquilles ! 




​


----------



## bugman (8 Octobre 2013)

Y'en a un qui a bien les boules !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Y'en a un qui a bien les boules !



Ouais !  ... Je me suis aperçu par après que c'était un peluchofile ... je l'ai viré !


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais !  ... Je me suis aperçu après que c'était un peluchofile ... je l'ai viré !


Attention ! L'actualité (amusante ou pas) pourrait produire une directive européenne antipeluchofilophobe.


----------



## flotow (8 Octobre 2013)

Il suffit de se poser les bonnes questions


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2013)

*J'en connais qui devront choisir leurs peluches avec soin...*


----------



## Madalvée (8 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *J'en connais qui devront choisir leurs peluches avec soin...*



Seul le dehescassus marsupialis survit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Nobel: Robert Brout, l'autre physicien belge à l'origine du boson - RTBF Belgique
> 
> S'appelant "Brout", il aurait dû être à l'origine du "bouson" et non pas du boson ....:rateau:



C'est pas lui qui avait composé la célèbre chanson qui fait :

_Viens à la meson, y-a les bosons  Qui chantent_

?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Nobel: Robert Brout, l'autre physicien belge à l'origine du boson - RTBF Belgique
> 
> S'appelant "Brout", il aurait dû être à l'origine du "bouson" et non pas du boson ....:rateau:



Pour une fois qu'il y a un Nobel en Belgique, il est déjà mort


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour une fois qu'il y a un Nobel en Belgique, il est déjà mort



Quand-même, ce que c'est que les idées reçues : les belges comptent dans leurs rang 0,99 prix Nobels par million d'habitants (11 PN pour 11,14 millions d'habitants, dont un "tout frais"), alors que les français n'en comptent que 0,84 (55 PN pour 65,7 millions d'habitants), donc, toutes proportions gardées, les belges comptent 15% de prix Nobel de plus que nous, pas de quoi de fanfaronner (et alors, je ne te dis pas, si on compte les prix Nobel au mètre carré, comment ils nous enterrent, ils ont une densité de prix Nobel au mètre carré presque 4 fois supérieure à la nôtre)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand-même, ce que c'est que les idées reçues : les belges comptent dans leurs rang 0,99 prix Nobels par million d'habitants (11 PN pour 11,14 millions d'habitants), alors que les français n'en comptent que 0,84 (55 PN pour 65,7 millions d'habitants), donc, toutes proportions gardées, les belges comptent 15% de prix Nobel de plus que nous, pas de quoi de fanfaronner (et alors, je ne te dis pas, si on compte les prix Nobel au mètre carré, comment ils nous enterrent, ils ont une densité de prix Nobel au mètre carré presque 4 fois supérieure à la nôtre)



J'allais le dire !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand-même, ce que c'est que les idées reçues



C'était pas une idée reçue, c'était pour dire du mal :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'allais le dire !


Mouais...j'en doute...


----------



## inkclub (9 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Abattu de sang froid par sa compagne après avoir dit qu?il allait « au coiffeur » dans la voiture « à sa mère » | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network



du même site

McDonalds réaffirme que ses nuggets sont bien issus de vrais nuggets vivants


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2013)

merci Mr Badinter


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2013)

*Le Koweït réfléchit à un «test médical» pour refuser le visa aux homosexuels*

Ben voyons

Tant qu'on y est, on devrait leur imposer le port d'un pyjama rayé et d'un triangle de tissu rose sur la poitrine, ils seraient tout de même plus aisés à identifier. On peut trouver des modèles dans de vieilles archives allemandes.


----------



## bugman (9 Octobre 2013)

J'aimerais tant adopter un Nugget vivant ! Ca vie dans l'eau, ça mange des graines ?
J'ai bien ri inkclub !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le Koweït réfléchit à un «test médical» pour refuser le visa aux homosexuels*
> 
> Ben voyons
> 
> Tant qu'on y est, on devrait leur imposer le port d'un pyjama rayé et d'un triangle de tissu rose sur la poitrine, ils seraient tout de même plus aisés à identifier. On peut trouver des modèles dans de vieilles archives allemandes.



Et nous avons un gagnant pour le Godwin du jour


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et nous avons un gagnant pour le Godwin du jour



Tu as raison, il n'y aucun rapport entre les stigmatisations du passé et celles du présent. C'est juste la même catégorie de victimes et le même mode de raisonnement. Vraiment aucun rapport, par conséquent.


----------



## Galekal (9 Octobre 2013)

Et glou et glou et glou...

Résultat


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (9 Octobre 2013)

Intoxication au shutdown


----------



## Berthold (9 Octobre 2013)

À propos de l'actualité du FHaine, les réactions de deux personnalités :

Alain De lon

Didier Porte


----------



## Le docteur (9 Octobre 2013)

macinside a dit:


> merci Mr Badinter



Maintenant, c'est vrai que quand on voit ce client-là, ce qu'il avait fait et comment, on se pose quelques questions tout de même.

Personnellement, je recule devant l'idée qu'une société, de façon institutionnelle puisse froidement tuer un de ses membres (membre ou pas, d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas la question, c'est la monstruosité de l'exécution qui me saute aux yeux). Là je repense au mot de Nietzsche : "_L'État, le plus froid des monstres froids_..."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Le Koweït réfléchit à un «test médical» pour refuser le visa aux homosexuels*
> 
> Ben voyons
> 
> Tant qu'on y est, on devrait leur imposer le port d'un pyjama rayé et d'un triangle de tissu rose sur la poitrine, ils seraient tout de même plus aisés à identifier. On peut trouver des modèles dans de vieilles archives allemandes.



Ils font comment pour le test médical ? Il vous font écouter du Dalida, et si vous bandez, vous êtes virés ?
Bon, en même temps, ils évitent les sept ans de taule, c'est déjà ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> Et glou et glou et glou...
> 
> Résultat



Pitoyable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Maintenant, c'est vrai que quand on voit ce client-là, ce qu'il avait fait et comment, on se pose quelques questions tout de même.
> 
> Personnellement, je recule devant l'idée qu'une société, de façon institutionnelle puisse froidement tuer un de ses membres (membre ou pas, d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas la question, c'est la monstruosité de l'exécution qui me saute aux yeux). Là je repense au mot de Nietzsche : "_L'État, le plus froid des monstres froids_..."



Et voilà, on a encore atteint le point Nietzsche !  



Sinon, *Evasion fiscale: 10 à 20 milliards d'euros pourraient être récupérés*


----------



## Le docteur (9 Octobre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> À propos de l'actualité du FHaine, les réactions de deux personnalités :
> 
> Alain De lon
> 
> Didier Porte



Je l'aime, ce gars... :lovePorte, pas l'autre, là)
Ca fait tellement du bien au milieu des banaliseurs de tout crin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Et voilà, on a encore atteint le point Nietzsche !
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, *Evasion fiscale: 10 à 20 milliards d'euros pourraient être récupérés*



Surtout qu'avec le point Nietzsche on a tout ce qu'il faut pour passer au point Godwin...


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2013)

Nanard, le retour de la revanche, saison 42, épisode 17

Demain on rase gratis


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Demain on rase gratis





> La mobilisation des patrons devrait être de créer de l'emploi et, pour faire ça, nous avons besoin absolument de conditions fiscales, sociales, réglementaires, qui doivent aller dans le sens de cette création d'emplois."



Conditions fiscales = pas de taxation des plu-values, bénéfices, et toutes autres sortes de revenus,
Conditions sociales = pas de "charges patronales" sur les salaires,
Conditions réglementaires = droit d'obliger à travailler les gens 1 mois pour gagner de quoi vivre 15 jours, et droit de pouvoir les virer sans aucune justification ni contrainte.

Le paradis sur terre, quoi !


----------



## Madalvée (10 Octobre 2013)

Demain on tue gratis


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Demain on tue gratis



Un centre fermé c'est pas les vacances, la prison ne remplissant jamais, ou quasiment jamais son rôle de réinsertion ... 

Je trouve la décision du JLD adapté à la situation. Les structures par contre ....

C'est pas du laxisme, juste la meilleure solution.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2013)

_"Selon l'avocat, le JLD a estimé qu'il n'y avait pas lieu à le mettre en  détention, au motif que son incarcération en établissement pour mineurs  en mars 2013, dans une autre affaire, ne l'a pas empêché de commettre  les nouveaux faits qui lui sont reprochés"

_C'est vrai que la présente décision du JLD l'empêchera de commettre de nouveaux délits par la suite ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

La pauvreté s'aggrave en Europe


> "L'Europe est confrontée à la pire crise humanitaire depuis 60 ans", a affirmé Bekela Geleta, secrétaire général de la Fédération internationale


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> La pauvreté s'aggrave en Europe



Il s'est passé quoi en 1953 ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il s'est passé quoi en 1953 ?



On avait droit à une pomme par jour ... merci Monsieur Antoine PINAY


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il s'est passé quoi en 1953 ?



Je suis né !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> On avait droit à une pomme par jour ...



Et une orange et une mandarine pour la Saint-Nicolas !!!


----------



## jonson (10 Octobre 2013)

Une bien étrange planète.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Demain on rase gratis





> Le président du Medef Pierre Gattaz s'est fixé comme objectif la création d'un million d'emplois net en cinq ans, en contrepartie d'un geste du gouvernement pour alléger la pression fiscale et réglementaire sur les entreprises.



Il n'a pas précisé où il va les créer (Chine, Malaisie,...).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2013)

*La région où l'on pratique le plus d'avortements sélectifs n'est pas l'Asie: c'est l'Europe*


----------



## Le docteur (10 Octobre 2013)

Il va peut-être falloir que les "chronobiologistes" du XVIe avec bonniche pour emmener les enfants à l'école juste à côté réalisent qu'ils sont dans le délire.


J'ai adoré le militant soc-mou qui vient parler d' "éléments de langage" (ça, c'est un élément de langage de lobotomisé des médias, déjà, goûtez la mise en abîme) de l'UMP. Je t'en foutrais bobo-joli du néologisme de murde comme ça...

Faudrait les foutre dans le monde des "vraies gens" tout ces bien-pensants qui ne savent pas ce que c'est qu'être broyé le vendredi soir et qui viennent nous faire la morale sur l'heure de coucher des gosses.

Soyons clairs : je n'en suis pas fier. On ne peut pas être fier d'une servitude, mais ça me troue de voir tous ces débranchés nous apprendre la vraie vie, nous faire des leçons d'écologie, d'éducation des mômes, alors que leur parti de collabobos nous laisse nous faire exploser le fondement par les vrais maîtres du monde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Demain on rase gratis



[YOUTUBE]e0NNg-26Zik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il va peut-être falloir que les "chronobiologistes" du XVIe avec bonniche pour emmener les enfants à l'école juste à côté réalisent qu'ils sont dans le délire.
> 
> 
> J'ai adoré le militant soc-mou qui vient parler d' "éléments de langage" (ça, c'est un élément de langage de lobotomisé des médias, déjà, goûtez la mise en abîme) de l'UMP. Je t'en foutrais bobo-joli du néologisme de murde comme ça...
> ...




Et sinon ? Tu vas bien ?

Moi pas mal, merci.


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il va peut-être falloir que les "chronobiologistes" du XVIe avec bonniche pour emmener les enfants à l'école juste à côté réalisent qu'ils sont dans le délire.
> 
> 
> J'ai adoré le militant soc-mou qui vient parler d' "éléments de langage" (ça, c'est un élément de langage de lobotomisé des médias, déjà, goûtez la mise en abîme) de l'UMP. Je t'en foutrais bobo-joli du néologisme de murde comme ça...
> ...




Il t'arrive d'utiliser ce fil pour autre chose que te défouler ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Une bien étrange planète.


C'est peut etre la plus proche et la plus jeune mais certainement pas la première a être détectée.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Et sinon ? Tu vas bien ?
> 
> Moi pas mal, merci.


Un peu en rogne, comme tu vois... Je dois être bilieux, au fond...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Il t'arrive d'utiliser ce fil pour autre chose que te défouler ?


Je suis un peu comme ça tout le temps.
C'est un peu épuisant pour les autres...
En même temps, si rien ne te scandalise dans ce monde, tu es ou très optimiste...

Mais pour ce qui est du fil, j'ai fait un effort j'ai posté une info, pas de pot elle m'a fait bondir.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> J'aimerais tant adopter un Nugget vivant ! Ca vie dans l'eau, ça mange des graines ?
> J'ai bien ri inkclub !



Non, ça vit dans le sable et ça mange de l'huile.
C'est pour ça que c'est pratique : on les attrape, et y a plus qu'à les chauffer pour les manger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *La région où l'on pratique le plus d'avortements sélectifs n'est pas l'Asie: c'est l'Europe*



Oui  Enfin l'Europe, l'Europe  Si l'Albanie, le Kosovo ou la Macédoine sont bien en Europe, classer l'Azerbaïjan comme pays européen, ça doit bien arranger les statisticiens asiatiques


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui  Enfin l'Europe, l'Europe  Si l'Albanie, le Kosovo ou la Macédoine sont bien en Europe, classer l'Azerbaïjan comme pays européen, ça doit bien arranger les statisticiens asiatiques



A lire ce résumé 





> entre 2000 et 2004, 124 garçons chinois sont nés en moyenne pour 100 filles (la moyenne mondiale se situe entre 103 et 107). En 2012, le nombre de filles en Inde était de 914 pour 1.000 garçons.


 on peut en déduire qu'ils ont besoin de chair à canon, à moins que c'est pour compenser la mortalité supérieure des garçons


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2013)

Prix Nobel de la Paix - Les armes chimiques c'est mal.

Les autres armes c'est bien.

Quelle bande de faux culs !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Prix Nobel de la Paix - Les armes chimiques c'est mal.
> 
> Les autres armes c'est bien.
> 
> Quelle bande de faux culs !



Surtout les explosifs...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2013)

*Quand un tweet sur la guerre du Kippour (de 1973) fait grimper les prix du pétrole*

En fait, ce tweet semble n'être que co-responsable de la hausse, aux côtés d'autres causes. Mais c'est inquiétant tout de même&#8230;


----------



## Madalvée (11 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Prix Nobel de la Paix - Les armes chimiques c'est mal.
> 
> Les autres armes c'est bien.
> 
> Quelle bande de faux culs !



On allait quand même pas donner un million à une gamine, non ? Qu'elle se marie !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> On allait quand même pas donner un million à une gamine, non ? Qu'elle se marie !



Million que ses parents auraient mis dans leur poche ... :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (11 Octobre 2013)

Le jeune marié oublie sa femme sur une aire d'autoroute au retour de leur voyage de noce


----------



## ergu (11 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le jeune marié oublie sa femme sur une aire d'autoroute au retour de leur voyage de noce



S'il avait épousé un labrador, il se serait économisé 400 kilomètres.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Prix Nobel de la Paix - Les armes chimiques c'est mal.
> 
> Les autres armes c'est bien.
> 
> Quelle bande de faux culs !



Se faire éparpiller partout c'est propre et approuvé par les Nations Unies.
Mousser, c'est mal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Le jeune marié oublie sa femme sur une aire d'autoroute au retour de leur voyage de noce



J'me retourne pour claquer un môme (VRP inside) et bobonne qui n'est pas foutue de le faire... et merde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui &#8230; Enfin l'Europe, l'Europe &#8230; Si l'Albanie, le Kosovo ou la Macédoine sont bien en Europe, classer l'Azerbaïjan comme pays européen, ça doit bien arranger les statisticiens asiatiques



Peut-être, mais ce n'est pas une aberration ou un trucage. Comme la Géorgie, L&#8217;Azerbaïdjan est un État « transcontinental », à cheval sur la ligne de séparation entre l&#8217;Asie et l&#8217;Europe, même si l&#8217;essentiel de sa superficie est située en Asie. L&#8217;Azerbaïdjan a intégré en 2001, aux côtés de l&#8217;Arménie (pourtant intégralement située en Asie), le Conseil de l&#8217;Europe, qui est rien moins que la plus ancienne des organisations européennes (1949, Traité de Londres). La Géorgie avait rejoint l'organisation deux ans plus tôt. L&#8217;une des missions du Conseil de l&#8217;Europe est de veiller au respect de la Convention européenne des droits de l&#8217;homme et de favoriser le progrès économique et social parmi ses membres. Il n&#8217;y a donc rien d&#8217;étonnant à ce que certaines bases de données démographiques et sanitaires intègrent l&#8217;Azerbaïdjan dans l&#8217;Europe.


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2013)

C'est une actualité pas amusante :

Il n'y a plus de prix Nobel de la paix.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2013)

*Quand le Vatican ne sait plus orthographier "Jésus"*

Doux Lésus !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Quand le Vatican ne sait plus orthographier "Jésus"*
> 
> Doux Lésus !!!



Jésus a pris un L et s'est envolé.


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Quand le Vatican ne sait plus orthographier "Jésus"*
> 
> Doux Lésus !!!


C'est un crime de jèse-malesté


----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Quand le Vatican ne sait plus orthographier "Jésus"*
> 
> Doux Lésus !!!



Ça doit être son cousin: Lésus de Vazareth.


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Octobre 2013)

Après blackberry, je suis officiellement sur windows phone, c'est de l'actu amusante, parce que passer de blackberry à windows phone, il faut aimer les défis.

Cependant de ce que j'ai vu, hormis quelques détails, c'est pas mal du tout. J'ai pris un bas de gamme en lumia, et ça donne vraiment envie de monter en gamme. 

Et autre actu amusante, pour utiliser windows phone sur mac, je dois installer Lion ou ML (plutôt crever) de même pour skydrive ... 

J'ai fini de raconter ma vie, Louis XVI n'est pas mort à Paris mais à Marseille, il s'est pris une balle perdue. Petite rectification historique qui a son importance.


----------



## Berthold (12 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Quand le Vatican ne sait plus orthographier "Jésus"*
> 
> Doux Lésus !!!



C'est luste un japsus.


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2013)

Actualité amusante ?


----------



## Galekal (12 Octobre 2013)

Petite révision sur les proverbes : 
Toute vérité n'est pas bonne a dire.


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Petite révision sur les proverbes :
> Toute vérité n'est pas bonne a dire.


_"Donneur de leçons, qu'en pense le PS ?"

C'est quasiment officiel maintenant, si quelqu'un insulte quelqu'un c'est la faute du PS. Vive le parti de l'opposition .... yahouuuuuu on va bien se marrer. Copé a loupé une occasion de dire quelque chose d'intelligent pour changer.
_


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Octobre 2013)

Comme son nom l'indique : la bourde de Bourdoulex (ou Bourdoulex sed lex).

Grand naïf, je reste toujours pantois devant ces politiciens qui compissent la démocratie, qu'ils sont censés servir, sans le moindre état d'âme et avec le plus beau naturel.
Celui-là a trop scié la branche, et, trop bête, il est tombé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Comme son nom l'indique : la bourde de Bourdoulex (ou Bourdoulex sed lex).
> 
> Grand naïf, je reste toujours pantois devant ces politiciens qui compissent la démocratie, qu'ils sont censés servir, sans le moindre état d'âme et avec le plus beau naturel.
> Celui-là a trop scié la branche, et, trop bête, il est tombé.



Ben parles-en à Copé, il t'expliquera que c'est la faute du PS


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité amusante ?



C'est hélas assez fréquent.
Une de ces catastrophes industrielles qui m'est restée en mémoire s'était produite en 2000 aux Pays Bas, rasant tout un quartier d'une ville et laissant aux habitants l'impression d'avoir été bombardés.

[YOUTUBE]S52p2AMISFk[/YOUTUBE]


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben parles-en à Copé, il t'expliquera que c'est la faute du PS



Bof, pas trop envie de discuter avec ce monsieur :hein:


----------



## Galekal (13 Octobre 2013)

On dit que la faim vient en mangeant.

Bon appétit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2013)

Grande-Bretagne: première distribution alimentaire de la Croix Rouge depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale

Les politiques d'austérité nous préparent une Europe _vintage_ aux couleurs des années 1930. Mais je garde mon point Godwin pour une autre occasion. Faut pas gâcher


----------



## Galekal (13 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Grande-Bretagne: première distribution alimentaire de la Croix Rouge depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale
> 
> Les politiques d'austérité nous préparent une Europe _vintage_ aux couleurs des années 1930.



Remarque tout a fait pertinente.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Grande-Bretagne: première distribution alimentaire de la Croix Rouge depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale
> 
> Les politiques d'austérité nous préparent une Europe _vintage_ aux couleurs des années 1930. Mais je garde mon point Godwin pour une autre occasion. Faut pas gâcher



J'ai quand même du mal à saisir une chose, je suis pas un fin connaisseur du sujet, mais je doute que postérieurement à cette date il n'y avait pas des associations possédant le même objet social que celui de la "croix rouge. On dirait un peu un article pour dire là ou le "capitalisme/libéralisme" passe, la "croix rouge" aussi.

Je ne dis pas que c'est pas nécessaire, je dis juste qu'il est envisageable que la croix rouge aurait pu se trouver en Grande-Bretagne bien avant "la crise financière".


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> On dit que la faim vient en mangeant.
> 
> Bon appétit



Bah je vois pas ce qui pourrait être choquant, entre une sauterelle et une crevette y'a vraiment une différence fondamentale ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah je vois pas ce qui pourrait être choquant, entre une sauterelle et une crevette y'a vraiment une différence fondamentale ?



La crevette, elle, change de couleur quand on la cuit ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai quand même du mal à saisir une chose, je suis pas un fin connaisseur du sujet, mais je doute que postérieurement à cette date il n'y avait pas des associations possédant le même objet social que celui de la "croix rouge. On dirait un peu un article pour dire là ou le "capitalisme/libéralisme" passe, la "croix rouge" aussi.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que c'est pas nécessaire, je dis juste qu'il est envisageable que la croix rouge aurait pu se trouver en Grande-Bretagne bien avant "la crise financière".



L'article ne dit nullement que la Croix Rouge ou d'autres associations à vocation caritative avaient disparu de GB avant la crise actuelle. Le fait est simplement que la Croix Rouge n'avait pas cru utile de distribuer de l'aide alimentaire depuis la Seconde Guerre mondiale et que la montée de la pauvreté depuis quelques années a rendu cette aide à nouveau nécessaire. L'information a pour arrière-plan un rapport de 68 pages de la fédération internationale des associations de la Croix Rouge et du Croissant Rouge qui alerte sur la dégradation de la situation économique et sanitaire de dizaines de millions d'Européens, dans le contexte des politiques austéritaires : Austerity pushing Europe into social and economic decline, says Red Cross | World news | The Guardian


----------



## loustic (13 Octobre 2013)

Alors pourrait-on envisager une solution comme l'immigration de dizaines de millions d'européens en Afrique, par exemple ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Alors pourrait-on envisager une solution comme l'immigration de dizaines de millions d'européens en Afrique, par exemple ?



*J'en connais un auquel ton idée va faire très plaisir...*


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Alors pourrait-on envisager une solution comme l'immigration de dizaines de millions d'européens en Afrique, par exemple ?



Attends, ça me rappelle un vieux truc...


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Octobre 2013)

Les voies de la nature sont tout de même impénétrables.


----------



## Vin©ent (14 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *J'en connais un auquel ton idée va faire très plaisir...*



Étonnant, dès que le mot immigration apparait dans un post par ici, il rapplique avec célérité !! :mouais: ...

Une fois de plus, je me dis que tu devrais prendre un avatar... je pense que celui là te conviendrait parfaitement :







(ici)

Sinon, ça va, pas trop mal à la tête ? non !... c'est bien, t'as pas abusé du mousseux hier soir en regardant en boucle sur BFM les résultats de l'élection de Brignoles... :sleep:


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Octobre 2013)

Un Anglais meurt d&#039;une overdose de bonbons à la menthe


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Un Anglais meurt d'une overdose de bonbons à la menthe



Un peu racoleur, le Parisien... Il s'agit surtout de bonbons à la caféine.
Et même là, attribuer le décès à ces seuls bonbons, est un peu rapide...
La DL 50 de la caféine (dose de caféine qui provoque le décès chez 50% des sujets) est de l'ordre de 180-190 mg/l de sang chez l'animal, ce qu'on peut en gros extrapoler à l'homme.
Chez un homme de 70 kg, ça correspondrait à une ingestion d'une dizaines de grammes de caféine. Ces bonbons en contiennent en général 30 mg. Je vous laisse faire le calcul...
C'est pas ça qui va me faire arrêter le café ou le RedBull...
Après, c'est sûr, si ce type, après avoir bouffé 300 bonbons à la caféine, a fumé 12 paquets de clopes, bu un cubitainer de rouge, c'est certain, il a cherché les emmerdes.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un peu racoleur, le Parien... Il s'agit surtout de bonbons à la caféine.
> Et même là, attribuer le décès à ces seuls bonbons, est un peu rapide...
> La DL 50 de la caféine (dose de caféine qui provoque le décès chez 50% des sujets) est de l'ordre de 180-190 mg/l de sang chez l'animal, ce qu'on peut en gros extrapoler à l'homme.
> Chez un homme de 70 kg, ça correspondrait à une ingestion d'une dizaines de grammes de caféine. Ces bonbons en contiennent en général 30 mg. Je vous laisse faire le calcul...
> C'est pas ça qui va me faire arrêter le café ou le RedBull...



C'est le parisiens en même temps 

Cela dit, j'aurai préféré un titre du genre "après avoir avalé 10 paquets de mentos et bu 3 litres de coca un américain meurt en fontaine", mais on peut pas tout avoir ...


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2013)

On meurt si on mange un paquet de café ? Je me demandais ça par rapport à la tête de mort sur les e-liquides parce qu'ils contiennent de la nicotine


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2013)

Big Brother is scanning you.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On meurt si on mange un paquet de café ? Je me demandais ça par rapport à la tête de mort sur les e-liquides parce qu'ils contiennent de la nicotine



Non, tu peux continuer tranquillement à croquer tes grains de café (mais le dentifrice, ça marche aussi pour masquer la mauvaise haleine )

Un paquet de café, c'est (généralement) 250g, si c'est de l'arabica, alors, ça représente 12,5g de caféïne, environ, mais la totalité ne passera pas dans le sang, car ton système digestif est loin d'avoir l'efficacité d'un percolateur, donc la plus grosse partie s'évacuera de ton organisme lorsque tu iras démouler un cake, et seuls quelques % de ces 12,5g (moins de 5%, je pense) arriveront jusque dans tes veines, disons, environ 300 à 500 mg, ce qui ne te fournira, au mieux (ou au pire, question de point de vue), qu'environ la moitié de la dose léthale (500 mg dilués dans tes 5 à 6 litres de sang).

Bon, si c'est du robusta, c'est un peu différent, il contient à peu près 6 fois plus de caféïne que l'arabica (eh oui, contrairement à une idée reçue, le café, plus il a de goût, et moins il est fort, en fait).


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2013)

> On meurt si on mange un paquet de café ?



Je sais pas, ça dois dépendre de l'emballage qui doit pas être à pas être toujours facile à digérer 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h07 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est le parisiens en même temps
> 
> Cela dit, j'aurai préféré un titre du genre "après avoir avalé 10 paquets de mentos et bu 3 litres de coca un américain meurt en fontaine", mais on peut pas tout avoir ...



Les Mythbusters, émission cultissime s'il en est, n'ont pas réussi à faire exploser un estomac avec ce cocktail, à ma grande déception 
MythBusters: Exploding Stomach MiniMyth : Video : Discovery Channel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> Big Brother is scanning you.



Mon Dieu, mais qu'est-ce qu'il vont en foutre ?
Ça frise la le collectionnisme monomaniaque...
Bon, j'ai bien un cousin qui collectionnait les bocaux de caca (du sien). 
Il est parti bosser aux USA, d'ailleurs. Peut être à la NSA, j'ai jamais vraiment su.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Octobre 2013)

Du lourd en ce moment : 

VIDÉO. Eve Angeli fait un strip-tease avec une guitare Hello Kitty pour le clip de "Ta différence"


----------



## subsole (15 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Du lourd en ce moment :
> 
> VIDÉO. Eve Angeli fait un strip-tease avec une guitare Hello Kitty pour le clip de "Ta différence"



C'est malin, maintenant envie de manger de la charcuterie.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2013)

subsole a dit:


> C'est malin, maintenant envie de manger de la charcuterie.



Aux pommes le boudin...


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Octobre 2013)

Le 16e arrondissement de Paris va-t-il s?ouvrir aux Roms?? | Humanite


----------



## Galekal (15 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Le 16e arrondissement de Paris va-t-il s?ouvrir aux Roms?? | Humanite



Quelle bonne idée que de vouloir ainsi ouvrir des horizons aux rupins du 16ème.


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (eh oui, contrairement à une idée reçue, le café, plus il a de goût, et moins il est fort, en fait).


Je ne savais pas pour le café, mais pour le thé, qui contient du tanin neutralisant la théine. Plus ton thé est fort, moins la théine qu'il contient fera de l'effet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2013)

*Pékin et le «shutdown» : il faut «dé-sa-mé-ri-ca-ni-ser» !*

_Léditorialiste de Chine Nouvelle précise alors sa pensée. A ses yeux, « le système financier mondial doit entreprendre des réformes substantielles ». En loccurrence : « La création dune nouvelle monnaie de réserve internationale remplaçant le tout puissant dollar américain. Ce qui permettrait à la communauté internationale de rester en permanence à lécart des conséquences de la crise politique aux Etats-Unis »._​
Mince, c'est déjà ce que proposait en 1944 un certain Comment s'appelait-il déjà ?  

Ah oui ! Ça me revient.


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Quelle bonne idée que de vouloir ainsi ouvrir des horizons aux rupins du 16ème.


... qui votent P.S.


Allez donc savoir !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2013)

*Humour belge...* 

... et c'est pas du cinéma !


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Humour belge...*
> 
> ... et c'est pas du cinéma !



L'article est drôle.

Par contre les commentaires ... wahou, ils vivent où les lecteurs du figaro ? à Brignoles ?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> L'article est drôle.
> 
> Par contre les commentaires ... wahou, ils vivent où les lecteurs du figaro ? à Brignoles ?



Parce qu'il suffit de vivre à Brignoles pour avoir des idées à la con ? Dis donc, niveau démographie elle doit être la première ville de France vu le nombre de nos concitoyens qui déclarent partager les idées du FN.


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Parce qu'il suffit de vivre à Brignoles pour avoir des idées à la con ? Dis donc, niveau démographie elle doit être la première ville de France vu le nombre de nos concitoyens qui déclarent partager les idées du FN.



Second °/humour.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2013)

:rateau:

Ouais bah la prochaine fois mets des smileys !  

:s'ensortcommeilpeut:


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> vu le nombre de nos concitoyens qui déclarent partager les idées du FN.



Ouais, _ils sont partout._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2013)

*L'Union bancaire à l'arrêt. Danke qui ?*

Sur le long terme, l'eurozone, qui n'a jamais été une zone monétaire optimale, ne peut subsister sans la réalisation d'une véritable union bancaire, prélude à une union des transferts (fédéralisme budgétaire). Or, manifestement, les Allemands, destinés à financer la chose, n'en veulent pas (ils ne peuvent même pas le concéder sans modifier préalablement leur constitution). 

L'article aurait été plus complet en rappelant qu'ils ont d'excellentes raisons pour cela : pourquoi devraient-ils accepter de s'appauvrir eux-mêmes en transférant chaque année, durant une décennie peut-être, un dixième environ de leur richesse nationale aux pays endettés et sous-compétitifs de l'UE, pour des résultats très aléatoires, en dehors de la certitude d'être traités de nazis à chaque fois qu'ils auront la prétention de serrer les cordons de la bourse ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Octobre 2013)

L'église de scientologie vient d'être définitivement condamnée pour escroquerie.

J'ai trouvé cette news, à mon avis majeure, mais ce n'est que mon avis, bien peu relayée.
Mais peut-être que je ne lis pas les bons journaux...
Pourtant, Fluide Glacial et À Vos Macs, ça me paraissait sérieux.
Tout fout le camp.

---------- Post added at 21h48 ---------- Previous post was at 21h38 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Du lourd en ce moment :
> 
> VIDÉO. Eve Angeli fait un strip-tease avec une guitare Hello Kitty pour le clip de "Ta différence"



Je cours chercher mon youkoulélé Pokemon à la cave.
Guettez YouTube, ça va déchirer grave.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2013)

*On va enfin pouvoir respirer...*


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *On va enfin pouvoir respirer...*



Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que certains vont se lâcher, là 

Je me vois bien au lit : 
- Chéri, t'as un peu forcé sur l'ail, là ? T'as bouffé une caisse d'escargots ?
- Non, non, mais puisque tu parles de caisse, j'en ai lâché une sous les draps, quelque chose de monstrueux.

Sinon, pour 13 &#8364;, une gousse d'ail dans le derrière, ça revient moins cher, non ?
Je vais essayer sur mon chat qui pète pas mal.

C'est en tout cas une bien belle avancée médicale, sauf pour les vampires.

Mais pour avoir l'haleine qui sent pas l'ail, qu'est-ce qu'il faut manger ou faire ? Je crains le pire...

---------- Post added at 23h28 ---------- Previous post was at 23h07 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Danke qui ?*



Lu.
Merci aux petits Lu qu'on a tant aimé et grignoté.
Danke Lu.


Bon, ok, elle est très moyenne et elle tombe comme un cheveux dans la soupe...:rose:


----------



## Madalvée (16 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *On va enfin pouvoir respirer...*



Je vois que Le Figaro entend disputer jusqu'au bout son statut de journal de référence au Monde.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *On va enfin pouvoir respirer...*



V'là que le Figaro pique ses articles au Gorafi... 

À voir...


----------



## legritch (17 Octobre 2013)

Ah merde, je vis dans un pays à la dérive :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Ah merde, je vis dans un pays à la dérive :sleep:



Et je cite des articles réservés aux abonnés que le commun des mortels ne peuvent pas lire


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et je cite des articles réservés aux abonnés que le commun des mortels ne peuvent pas lire



Oui j'adore: sans doute des journaux qui ne veulent pas qu'on les lise&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui j'adore: sans doute des journaux qui ne veulent pas qu'on les lise



Vi, ça doit être encore une histoire belge  :rateau:


----------



## legritch (17 Octobre 2013)

Normalement il sera libre dans quelques jours, j'ai vu l'information sur cette photo. 

Bref, on est à la dérive parce que le parlement discute de l'euthanasie des enfants.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Normalement il sera libre dans quelques jours, j'ai vu l'information sur cette photo.
> 
> Bref, on est à la dérive parce que le parlement discute de l'euthanasie des enfants.



Oh tu sais en France on voulait ficher les délinquant dès la maternelle donc bon ... 

Pourquoi pas directement les euthanasier en cas de doute hein  (humour, je précise pour Mobyduck)


----------



## legritch (17 Octobre 2013)

Malchanceux ou Darwin Awards?


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Oh tu sais en France on voulait ficher les délinquant dès la maternelle donc bon ...
> 
> Pourquoi pas directement les euthanasier en cas de doute hein  (humour, je précise pour Mobyduck)



Merci, j'avais comme un doute là.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2013)

Hot hot hot

[youtube]BDb5EWtin6A?start=16[/youtube]


----------



## Le docteur (17 Octobre 2013)

Pour les finalistes de Miss Belgique en-dessous, elles ont toutes l'air con, mais ce n'est pas propre aux miss belges.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2013)

*On se roule une pelle ?*


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2013)

Taubira comparé à un singe par une élue FN

Mais elle n'est pas raciste, elle à un ami noir.


----------



## legritch (18 Octobre 2013)

Calamars


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Taubira comparé à un singe par une élue FN
> 
> Mais elle n'est pas raciste, elle à un ami noir.



Par curiosité je suis allé consulter la même news sur le Figaro.

En dehors de quelques malheureux(euses) perdu(e)s là, les réactions des lecteurs sont... édifiantes, parfois bien pires que la lamentable production de cette candidate FN. Souvent c'est leur bêtise insondable qui fait peur, plus qu'autre chose...

Non, le FN n'est pas un parti comme les autres.
Non, être électeur ou sympathisant FN Nn'est pas anodin.
Non, le FN n'a rien à craindre de ces petites facéties : manifestement, les n'y' patoisants suivent...

Et je suis décomplexé vis à vis de ça, et pas du tout anti-FN primaire, puisque j'ai un ami qui vote FN.

En fait, non, je déconne, là.

---------- Post added at 14h34 ---------- Previous post was at 14h29 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Calamars



Il a l'air bien, le, heu... journal ? qui a propagé la rumeur...
Je lis pas la langue, mais rien qu'avec les photos, la maquette et toussa, on sent que c'est leur truc, l'anus de porc. Qu'y z'aiment bien ça, à tous les repas...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Calamars


Bah, moi j'ai déjà mangé des anus de truies c'est pas mauvais.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En dehors de quelques malheureux(euses) perdu(e)s là, les réactions des lecteurs sont... édifiantes, parfois bien pires que la lamentable production de cette candidate FN. Souvent c'est leur bêtise insondable qui fait peur, plus qu'autre chose...



S'ils n'avaient ne serait-ce qu'un pour cent des capacités intellectuelles de Taubira, le monde serait sauvé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ...puisque j'ai un ami qui vote FN.



 ... Moi aussi, j'ai un ami qui vote FN ... Euh ! "J'avais" pour être plus précis !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> S'ils n'avaient ne serait-ce qu'un pour cent des capacités intellectuelles de Taubira, le monde serait sauvé !



*Tu as raison: de ce coté là, pas de filiation non plus !* :rateau:


----------



## Galekal (19 Octobre 2013)

Actualité... pas amusante car problème humain complexe

D'où l'on peut déduire qu'entre autres malheurs, Leonarda aurait éventuellement subi celui du père violent ayant eu des démélés avec la justice. Elle se retrouve désormais sans repères dans un pays dont elle ne parle pas la langue. Dans cette affaire, elle donne l'impression de payer pour les fautes du père. :hein:


----------



## Galekal (19 Octobre 2013)

Sur ce coup là, Hollande a assuré 

"Un accueil lui sera réservé, et à elle seule"



Par contre, parmi les commentaires de l'article, il en est qui ne volent pas bien haut.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Moi aussi, j'ai un ami qui vote FN ... Euh ! "J'avais" pour être plus précis !



Je suis plus avec toutes vos conneries, il y a un rapport avec les miss Belgique ou avec les anus d porcs ???

---------- Post added at 14h04 ---------- Previous post was at 14h02 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> Sur ce coup là, Hollande a assuré
> 
> "Un accueil lui sera réservé, et à elle seule"
> 
> ...



Il a assuré, il assuré ... un zoli coup de pub et la Valls la sulfateuse continue pour le reste.




> Par contre, parmi les commentaires de l'article, il en est qui ne volent pas bien haut.


Bon, on revient aux anus de porcs ???


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je suis plus avec toutes vos conneries, il y a un rapport avec les miss Belgique ou avec les anus d porcs ???



Quoi miss belgique a un anus de porc et vote FN ???? 

La Valls sulfateuse ? Non mais c'est parce que c'est un gouvernement de gauche qu'il faut pas appliquer les lois concernant l'immigration illégale, de toute manière les gens sont chiants, d'un coté il juge la gauche "laxiste" alors qu'il y a le même code pénal .... d'un autre coté il l'a juge pas socialiste quand il applique la loi.

A un moment faut arrêter de déconner, j'ai lu aucun article qui parle du sujet au fond, au moins les petits lycéens auraient pu apprendre des choses concernant sur ce sujet tabou, car moralement dégueulasse. 

De plus je vois pas ce que vient faire Valls dans cette affaire, il est ministre de l'intérieur, il est effectivement un des derniers responsables, mais on est pas responsable par l'opération du saint esprit, donc en plus ils s'en prennent à la mauvaise personne. Bref autant demander la démission du technicien de carrefour, il est surement autant responsable que Valls, quitte a écrire des conneries depuis des années autant y aller franchement non ?


----------



## inkclub (19 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Actualité... pas amusante car problème humain complexe
> 
> D'où l'on peut déduire qu'entre autres malheurs, Leonarda aurait éventuellement subi celui du père violent ayant eu des démélés avec la justice. Elle se retrouve désormais sans repères dans un pays dont elle ne parle pas la langue. Dans cette affaire, elle donne l'impression de payer pour les fautes du père. :hein:




La ville italienne où résidait la famille de Leonarda a menacé de retirer au père la garde des enfants


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2013)

En restant dans l'actualité, liberté d'esprit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2013)

Je rappelle qu'il y a un comptoir pour les sujets à caractère politique.


----------



## Galekal (19 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> En restant dans l'actualité, liberté d'esprit.



Un type qui a du talent, c'est certain. Libre a lui, effectivement, de pointer avec ironie ce qu'une certaine gauche médiatique manque a être. On relèvera toutefois chez cet individu une certaine propension a jubiler en s'écoutant parler qui inviterait volontiers à lui poser cette question : "Narcisse, tu connais ?"


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> En restant dans l'actualité, liberté d'esprit.


Ah, boulevard Voltaire... Encore un peu plus à droite qu'atlantico . D'ailleurs l'auteur de l'article n'aura tenu que deux paragraphes avant craquer :


> labnégation de ces lycéens qui se mobilisent pour défendre une population qui ne rêve que de piquer leurs portables et cambrioler lappartement de leurs parents : cest beau. Grandiose.


C'est beau, oui, c'est grandiose. 
Je parle de profiter de la réaction épidermique de lycéens pour lacher une belle pensée bien crade.
Soyons clair : oui, DES roms sont des voleurs, pas LES roms. Oui, le père de la gamine m'a tout l'air d'être un bel enfoiré, est-ce pour cela que la gamine l'est ? Ces généralisations me font gerber (comme toute généralisation d'ailleurs).


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2013)

Une dizaine de morts dans la chute d'un avion transportant des parachutistes



> "L'avion avait décollé de l'aérodrome de Temploux, avec à son bord 10 parachutistes *et probablement un pilote *et il s'est écrasé environ 10 minutes plus tard dans un champ. Tous les occupants sont malheureusement décédés", a déclaré à l'AFP le bourgmestre de Fernelmont, Jean-Claude Nihoul, joint par téléphone.


----------



## Madalvée (19 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Sur ce coup là, Hollande a assuré



assuré la poursuite d'un beau bordel, de l'implosion de la gauche et de la disqualification définitive de la fonction présidentielle, c'est certain.


----------



## Galekal (19 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> assuré la poursuite d'un beau bordel, de l'implosion de la gauche et de la disqualification définitive de la fonction présidentielle, c'est certain.



On peut aussi faire une autre lecture. En reprenant son discours, on voit qu'il a proposé a Leonarda de venir continuer sa scolarité en France, où elle était intégrée. En somme, un séjour d'études où se préparer un avenir. L'offre est généreuse et pertinente et je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peut trouver a y redire.  Les séjours pour études a l'étranger concernent également des gens très jeunes. Or, cette offre a été déclinée en raison de la différence culturelle mais sur ce coup là, FH n'a rien a se reprocher, loin s'en faut. Quand au bordel, il n'y en aura certainement pas car l'affaire va s'arrêter là, et les tentatives de manipulation médiatique seront rapidement déjouées car la part des choses est vite faite.


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, boulevard Voltaire... Encore un peu plus à droite qu'atlantico...



Rue89 c'est mieux ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Rue89 c'est mieux ?


Ben oui. Ca rapporte les propos de Lucchini sans en profiter pour glisser ses idées (de Rue 89, pas de Lucchini) en douce.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Octobre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Une dizaine de morts dans la chute d'un avion transportant des parachutistes



Si ça se vérifie, on va au Darwin Awards... (je veux dire le "probablement un pilote").

---------- Post added at 22h03 ---------- Previous post was at 22h00 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Rue89 c'est mieux ?



C'est marrant, on se demande comment on doit le prendre...
J'aime bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Si ça se vérifie, on va au Darwin Awards... (je veux dire le "probablement un pilote").



Remarque, le descriptif de base est assez &#8230; minimisant aussi :



> Onze personnes, &#8230; , ont été tuées samedi dans la chute d'un petit avion de tourisme



La question est la suivante : si un avion ayant la capacité de transporter 11 personnes* est "un petit avion de tourisme", alors, le Jodel de base, à deux ou quatre places, c'est quoi ? Un modèle réduit ?

(*) Pour situer un peu l'échelle de la chose, le célèbre DC3 de Douglas avait une capacité de 21 passagers et 3 membres d'équipage, et son prédécesseur, le DC2 de 16 passagers, donc, on peut imaginer sans peine qu'un appareil capable de transporter 11 personnes soit un peu plus qu'un "petit avion de tourisme"


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2013)

Surement un Pilatus PC-6


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, le descriptif de base est assez  minimisant aussi :
> 
> 
> 
> La question est la suivante : si un avion ayant la capacité de transporter 11 personnes* est "un petit avion de tourisme", alors, le Jodel de base, à deux ou quatre places, c'est quoi ? Un modèle réduit ?



Ben, peut-être qu'il était là, le problème : l'avion de tourisme était tellement plein de parachutistes, au point qu'ils y ont même pas pu y faire entrer un pilote, que forcément, ça s'est mal passé.


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non, être électeur ou sympathisant FN Nn'est pas anodin.



Bien d'accord, ça me fait penser à ce truc politiquement correct et surtout complètement crétin, de plus en plus répandu qui consiste à attaquer et/ou condamner le FN tout en disant que non on ne parle pas des électeurs, ce n'est pas eux qu'on condamne, mais bien le parti :hein:

C'est quoi cette connerie ?? Faut pas les froisser c'est ça ? Alors on peut condamner un parti mais pas ceux qui votent pour ? Vaste fumisterie hypocrite de merde :mouais:


----------



## legritch (20 Octobre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Surement un Pilatus PC-6



Oui c'est un bien Pilatus. Dans les parachutistes, il y avait des personnes qui fêtaient leur anniversaire et leurs moniteurs. Des gens dans les 40 ans avec femmes, enfants


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Oui c'est un bien Pilatus. Dans les parachutistes, il y avait des personnes qui fêtaient leur anniversaire et leurs moniteurs. Des gens dans les 40 ans avec femmes, enfants&#8230;



Trahis par un Pilatus qui les a laissé tomber. On n'aurait pas dû lui laver les hélices avant le vol.

Bon, juste histoire de déplomber un peu l'ambiance, cet enfant là s'entraîne dur et devrait pouvoir ressortir vivant de son prochain anniversaire 

[YOUTUBE]sXHvh2vwt_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Le docteur (20 Octobre 2013)

G2LOQ a dit:


>



Ils ne voulaient pas heurter leurs clients. Réponse de débiles. On s'en doute, qu'ils ne voulaient pas heurter leurs clients, ils ne les ont pas insultés exprès : ils les ont juste pris pour de gros beaufs comme eux. Ils se sont crus entre gros cons et ont oublié qu'une partie de leur clientèle risquait de ne pas les pousser du coude à coup de LOL PTDR....

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est la manière dont a été fait ce "montage".

La seule chose qui peut me retenir de changer de banque quand je vois des conneries comme ça, c'est de savoir que les autres ne valent guère mieux.
Un peu comme cette man&#339;uvre d'appeler les gens pour leur dire qu'ils doivent les voir, alors qu'il ne s'agit que de leur faire rencontrer leur "conseiller" à chaque fois qu'il change. Apparemment pratiqué par toutes les banques.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (20 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Un type qui a du talent, c'est certain. Libre a lui, effectivement, de pointer avec ironie ce qu'une certaine gauche médiatique manque a être. On relèvera toutefois chez cet individu une certaine propension a jubiler en s'écoutant parler qui inviterait volontiers à lui poser cette question : "Narcisse, tu connais ?"


on appelle ça _cabotiner_ ...
on n'imagine pas un artiste digne de ce nom qui ne cabotine pas plus ou moins, en particulier ceux du genre bavard...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2013)

Allez ! En parlant d'actualités, je me permets un petit "coup de sang" dont (heureusement !), je ne suis pas coutumier !

Ce matin, j'écoute les nouvelles à la radio ... l'affaire "Leonarda" !
J'ouvre le journal ... première page : l'affaire "Leonarda" !
Ce midi ... journal télévisé belge : l'affaire "Leonarda" !
TF1 ce soir ... premier titre : l'affaire "Leonarda" !

J'avoue sans honte aucune que cette "affaire" me sort par tous les trous et que je frise l'overdose ... "ils" sont illégaux, "ils" ont menti, "ils" ont été expulsés, "ils" font de leur merde, "ils" mobilisent tout un pays ... ben OK ! Basta ... ils sont dehors, qu'ils y restent maintenant !

Quand je sais que *dans mon quartier* il y a des "vieux" qui crèvent la dalle pour arriver à la fin du mois après toute une vie de travail, qu'il y a des parents qui n'arrivent plus à payer la cantine de leurs gosses, que des personnes font la queue devant les poubelles du supermarché à l'heure de la fermeture, je me dis sans remords : "L'affaire Leonarda, je m'en fiche éperdument car, le temps que je m'occupe à soulager *les gens qui m'entourent*, je boufferais des pissenlits par la racine avant que je ne puisse m'occuper de toute la détresse du monde" !

Egoïste ! Peut-être ! Mais question de priorité ... sûrement ! 

Désolé pour ceux qui seront choqués par cette prise de position claire et sans ambages !

Signé : TheBig ... humanitaire local !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2013)

*"Bloody Sunday" : des soldats britanniques pourraient être poursuivis pour meurtre*

C'était le 30 janvier 1972.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand je sais que *dans mon quartier* il y a des "vieux" qui crèvent la dalle pour arriver à la fin du mois après toute une vie de travail, qu'il y a des parents qui n'arrivent plus à payer la cantine de leurs gosses, que des personnes font la queue devant les poubelles du supermarché à l'heure de la fermeture, je me dis sans remords : "L'affaire Leonarda, je m'en fiche éperdument car, le temps que je m'occupe à soulager *les gens qui m'entourent*, je boufferais des pissenlits par la racine avant que je ne puisse m'occuper de toute la détresse du monde" !
> 
> Egoïste ! Peut-être ! Mais question de priorité ... sûrement !




Mouai enfin bon, en dehors de cette affaire, là tu as clairement le discours de l'électorat FN/UMP de base qui dit qu'il faut accorder la priorité aux bons Français et qu'après tout, les sans-papiers, les roms, les bougnoules en tout genre (les femmes, les enfants, les putes, les artistes et j'en passe), ils peuvent bien crever la gueule ouverte vu qu'on a déjà nos bons clodos français sur le trottoir et que personnes ne s'occupe d'eux alors qu'ils devraient être la priorité. Avec un discours comme ça, on ne va nul part, et c'est pas pour autant que tes voisins et proches ne mangeront pas des soupes aux cailloux jusqu'à leur mort. On a ici deux problèmes différents. L'affaire Léonarda largement sur-médiatisée ne fait que mettre en avant un problème complexe qui se passe tous les jours dans l'indifférence la plus totale. Comme le disait très bien une magistrate dans une émission que je regardais y a pas longtemps, l'opinion publique est souvent pour les reconduites à la frontière, la régulation de l'immigration et tutti quanti, mais quand ça concerne la copine de classe de ta gamine, qui est scolarisée depuis plusieurs années dans le pays, avec des parents qui bossent et que tu côtoies, bah là ça se passe différemment bizarrement.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bien d'accord, ça me fait penser à ce truc politiquement correct et surtout complètement crétin, de plus en plus répandu qui consiste à attaquer et/ou condamner le FN tout en disant que non on ne parle pas des électeurs, ce n'est pas eux qu'on condamne, mais bien le parti :hein:
> 
> C'est quoi cette connerie ?? Faut pas les froisser c'est ça ? Alors on peut condamner un parti mais pas ceux qui votent pour ? Vaste fumisterie hypocrite de merde :mouais:


Ils sont nombreux. On ne froisse jamais les nombreux.


----------



## Galekal (21 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! En parlant d'actualités, je me permets un petit "coup de sang" dont (heureusement !), je ne suis pas coutumier !
> 
> Ce matin, j'écoute les nouvelles à la radio ... l'affaire "Leonarda" !
> J'ouvre le journal ... première page : l'affaire "Leonarda" !
> ...



Pour ma part, il y a deux choses qui m'ont gonflé :
- La première : l'attitude qui a été celle du père lorsqu'un micro lui a été tendu. Sans aucune gène au regard du comportement plus que douteux et même condamnable qui a été le sien, il s'est permis de se payer la tête de Hollande devant les caméras en ayant l'air de lui faire la leçon. j'ai trouvé choquante une telle attitude face a un geste généreux. :hein:
- La seconde, certes dans une bien moindre mesure, mais qui néanmoins mérite d'être relevée : l'absentéisme scolaire de Leonarda, qui semble pointer le fait qu'elle serait peu intéressée par la chance qui lui est donnée. 
En matière de solidarité, j'apprécie que les gens investissent la chance qui leur est offerte, la main qui leur est tendue. Ici, rien de tout cela, et au contraire, mépris et moquerie du coté du père. Et, là où tu as raison, Thebig, c'est qu'il y en a bien d'autres qui attendent d'être aidés.


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Octobre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Mouai enfin bon, en dehors de cette affaire, là tu as clairement le discours de l'électorat FN/UMP de base qui dit qu'il faut accorder la priorité aux bons Français et qu'après tout, les sans-papiers, les roms, les bougnoules en tout genre (les femmes, les enfants, les putes, les artistes et j'en passe), ils peuvent bien crever la gueule ouverte vu qu'on a déjà nos bons clodos français sur le trottoir et que personnes ne s'occupe d'eux alors qu'ils devraient être la priorité. Avec un discours comme ça, on ne va nul part, et c'est pas pour autant que tes voisins et proches ne mangeront pas des soupes aux cailloux jusqu'à leur mort. On a ici deux problèmes différents. L'affaire Léonarda largement sur-médiatisée ne fait que mettre en avant un problème complexe qui se passe tous les jours dans l'indifférence la plus totale. Comme le disait très bien une magistrate dans une émission que je regardais y a pas longtemps, l'opinion publique est souvent pour les reconduites à la frontière, la régulation de l'immigration et tutti quanti, mais quand ça concerne la copine de classe de ta gamine, qui est scolarisée depuis plusieurs années dans le pays, avec des parents qui bossent et que tu côtoies, bah là ça se passe différemment bizarrement.



Je doute fortement que ce soit le sens de son commentaire. Il y a bien des priorités, libre à chacun d'avoir un ordre, et qui te dit que ses voisins sont tous des bons français. D'ailleurs ton commentaire est également douteux, même si je vois ce que tu veux dire, tu as bien compris que c'est un problème d'occupation des médias monopolisé par une affaire qui éclipse tout le reste. Je dis pas que cette affaire ne mérite pas d'être dans la presse, les agents ont manqués de bon sens, que dire de plus ? Refaire un débat sur l'immigration ? Très bien dans ce cas il faut se détacher du fait et qu'il devienne un exemple et non le sujet principal.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

> JIl y a bien des priorités, libre à chacun d'avoir un ordre, et qui te dit que ses voisins sont tous des bons français.



Un bon français, c'est quoi en fin de compte ?

Dans tous les pays qui accueillent des étrangers, immigrés, frontaliers, cette question se pose, un bon (...) c'est quoi ? 
Quand les préjugés seront laissés de côté, on n'aura plus besoin de poser une telle question.

Pour moi un bon citoyen (...) est celui qui paie ses impôts dans le pays où il vit ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pour moi un bon citoyen (...) est celui qui paie ses impôts dans le pays où il vit ....



Pas complètement d'accord. Avec un tel raisonnement, les pauvres ne peuvent plus être considérés comme des citoyens (c'est-à-dire des membres à part entière de la communauté politique) C'était le cas à l'époque du suffrage censitaire. S'acquitter de ses impôts, c'est juste une dimension du problème. On peut payer ses impôts et se dérober à bien d'autres obligations.   

-----------

*Tremblez Barons ! Les clowns débarquent !*

Cest plus ce que cétait la vie de Baron On sen est rendu compte sur MacG. On croit pouvoir ourdir tranquillement dans lombre, et vlan, vlà les clowns qui rappliquent et qui défouraillent !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un bon français, c'est quoi en fin de compte ?
> 
> Dans tous les pays qui accueillent des étrangers, immigrés, frontaliers, cette question se pose, un bon (...) c'est quoi ?
> Quand les préjugés seront laissés de côté, on n'aura plus besoin de poser une telle question.
> ...





Cratès a dit:


> Pas complètement d'accord. Avec un tel raisonnement, les pauvres ne peuvent plus être considérés comme des citoyens (c'est-à-dire des membres à part entière de la communauté politique)&#8230; C'était le cas à l'époque du suffrage censitaire. S'acquitter de ses impôts, c'est juste une dimension du problème. On peut payer ses impôts et se dérober à bien d'autres obligations.



On pourrait formuler ça autrement : "un bon citoyen, c'est quelqu'un qui accorde la même importance à ses devoirs qu'à ses droits"


----------



## Galekal (21 Octobre 2013)

"on n'est peut être pas entendu mais l'écoute est de qualité"


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un bon français, c'est quoi en fin de compte ?
> 
> Dans tous les pays qui accueillent des étrangers, immigrés, frontaliers, cette question se pose, un bon (...) c'est quoi ?
> Quand les préjugés seront laissés de côté, on n'aura plus besoin de poser une telle question.
> ...



J'ai bien marqué que son message était douteux (mais comme pour thebiglebowski, le contexte donne le sens) pour répondre à ton Cdb, même si moi ce qui me gêne le plus c'est surtout la suite (la phrase d'après) de son message ...

Je trouve pas très malin d'associé la situation sociale/familiale à un quotient qui sert à hiérarchisé les français, d'ailleurs je vois pas en quoi quelqu'un qui n'aime pas la France n'a pas sa place non plus, et bien souvent c'est pas la France qui est détesté mais plutôt le système, ou une partie du système, ou certaines personnes uniquement (on peut encore une fois remercier l'UMP pour le débat sur l'identité nationale qui en terme de confusion, non sens, est surement un exemple de première catégorie).

On peut aussi remercier Copé qui montre bien à quel point ce genre de raccourci intellectuel est dangereux. Le pain au chocolat, outre le fait que c'était drôle, montre bien la tendance actuelle à vouloir associer des délits à une certaine partie de la population.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

La vache, l'UMP même quand ils sont pas au pouvoir c'est encore de leur faute. 

Pour l'affaire Leonarda, c'est la clique à Hollande qui a merdé... Bonnet blanc, blanc bonnet.
Et pour rebondir sur JPTK : prendre sa carte au parti PS ou PC, ça ne t'exclus pas de la catégorie des xénophobe dans la réalité, ça marche juste par illusion.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pas complètement d'accord. Avec un tel raisonnement, les pauvres ne peuvent plus être considérés comme des citoyens (c'est-à-dire des membres à part entière de la communauté politique)&#8230; C'était le cas à l'époque du suffrage censitaire. S'acquitter de ses impôts, c'est juste une dimension du problème. On peut payer ses impôts et se dérober à bien d'autres obligations.



S'acquitter de ses impôts c'est quand même primordial ... Là je pense à ceux qui se défilent, en planquant leur magot sous d'autres cieux. Ceux qui ne peuvent pas ou plus en payer, comme bien des gens qui n'ont pas ou plus assez de revenu pour couvrir leurs besoins de base, sont normalement exemptés, à part le prélèvement automatique sur les comptes bancaires et autres du genre.

Se dérober de ses obligations, ce n'est pas bien ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On pourrait formuler ça autrement : "un bon citoyen, c'est quelqu'un qui accorde la même importance à ses devoirs qu'à ses droits"



Je souscris à 100 % ! ... Et cette définition a le mérite d'être universelle en ce sens qu'elle s'applique à chacun d'entre nous et pas seulement aux immigrés légaux ou illégaux !

La Belgique, comme la France d'ailleurs, a toujours été une terre d'accueil et elle doit le rester envers et contre tout !

Mais, il ne faut pas s'en cacher, il y a des faits qui choquent, et la succession de ces faits engendre un sentiment de frustration dans la population, surtout quand ces faits font l'objet d'une sur-médiatisation à outrance.

La semaine dernière, je regardais des images de la manifestation des 250 afghans à Bruxelles avec comme revendication principale : "Nous exigeons l'application immédiate de nos droits" ... à l'approche de la zone neutre interdite à toute manifestation, des heurts légers se sont produits avec la police avec pour conséquence quelques contusions sans gravité tant pour la police que pour les manifestants.

Le lendemain, je lis dans la presse que plainte a été déposée contre les forces de l'ordre par les organisateurs de la manifestation ... et c'est là qu'un pote me dit : "manifestation à Bruxelles de 250 afghans ... 2 blessés légers - tu prends la même manif à Kaboul et c'est 250 morts !!!!" ... J'avoue que ça m'a fait rigoler ... jaune !

L'affaire "Leonarda" en France ne nous fait pas rire en Belgique ... tout le monde en parle au vu de tout le "bordel" que cette affaire a fichu jusqu'au sommet de l'état à cause d'une médiatisation effrénée alors qu'à l'origine elle ne devait être qu'une simple application de la loi après de multiples tentatives de médiation !

Quand on fait sans aucune prétention un peu "d'humanitaire local", qu'on accompagne une personne âgée au CPAS et que l'on s'aperçoit que beaucoup de familles immigrées "arrivantes" sont accompagnées de "leur avocat" on commence à la trouver mauvaise en se disant : "Mais pourquoi mon "petit vieux" n'a pas droit aussi à un avocat ???" - la dernière fois que cela m'est arrivé, j'ai posé la question, sourire aux lèvres, à un de ces avocats en lui disant : "Dites, vous ne pourriez pas intervenir pour la personne que j'accompagne ?" - sa réponse a été sans ambiguïté : "Non ! Je suis spécialiste en droit des étrangers !!!!"

Mon sentiment est qu'aujourd'hui nous avons une affaire "Leonarda" ... demain nous en aurons 10 et dans un mois nous en aurons 100 et ce, malgré les efforts des gouvernements pour traiter l'immigration avec justice et humanité ... et tout cela donnera malheureusement du "grain à moudre" aux extrêmes qui sont à l'affût dans l'ombre ... et c'est cela ma plus grande crainte !


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> La vache, l'UMP même quand ils sont pas au pouvoir c'est encore de leur faute.



Heu, bah ils étaient là avant, quand tu vas au chiotte et que quelqu'un les a déglingué, c'est de ta faute ou de celui qui était là avant ? 

Je vois pas du tout en quoi le fait qu'ils soient pu au pouvoir efface leurs fautes et en quoi on devrait rien dire sous prétexte que maintenant ils sont pu au pouvoir ! Et d'ailleurs si tu as lu la constitution (au chiotte toujours), ils sont surtout responsable après le mandat, et encore ...

Et critiquer l'UMP contrairement à ce que dit l'UMP, n'empêche pas de critiquer le parti au pouvoir actuellement !


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Heu, bah ils étaient là avant, quand tu vas au chiotte et que quelqu'un les a déglingué, c'est de ta faute ou de celui qui était là avant ?
> 
> Je vois pas du tout en quoi le fait qu'ils soient pu au pouvoir efface leurs fautes et en quoi on devrait rien dire sous prétexte que maintenant ils sont pu au pouvoir ! Et d'ailleurs si tu as lu la constitution (au chiotte toujours), ils sont surtout responsable après le mandat, et encore ...



Parce qu'en l'occurrence dans l'affaire Léonarda ce sont les actes du gouvernement Hollande. 
Jugeons donc ce qu'ils ont fait tant qu'il est temps.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Ecoutes téléphoniques: Paris convoque l'ambassadeur des Etats-Unis

Rien de neuf sous le ciel


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je doute fortement que ce soit le sens de son commentaire. Il y a bien des priorités, libre à chacun d'avoir un ordre, et qui te dit que ses voisins sont tous des bons français. D'ailleurs ton commentaire est également douteux, même si je vois ce que tu veux dire, tu as bien compris que c'est un problème d'occupation des médias monopolisé par une affaire qui éclipse tout le reste. Je dis pas que cette affaire ne mérite pas d'être dans la presse, les agents ont manqués de bon sens, que dire de plus ? Refaire un débat sur l'immigration ? Très bien dans ce cas il faut se détacher du fait et qu'il devienne un exemple et non le sujet principal.



J'ai lu le message the big bcp trop vite effectivement, il était tard, toutes mes confuses :rose: et je voulais parler du problème d'occupation des médias car en plus, cette affaire va faire du tord aux autres, parce que là on nous dira "voilà, vous avez vu, elle va pas à l'école, le père est un gros con, voilà à quoi ça sert d'accueillir des gens comme eux, des menteurs et des voleurs".

J'ai même pas suivi l'affaire Leoanarda en plus :rateau: Disons plutôt que je l'ai vite évitée.


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> La vache, l'UMP même quand ils sont pas au pouvoir c'est encore de leur faute.
> 
> Pour l'affaire Leonarda, c'est la clique à Hollande qui a merdé...


Sur la base des lois votées sous Sarko, non ? :rateau:


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

Sur "L' affaire Léonarda" (un trucc qui a fait du foin quand meme, c' était difficile de passer a coté)
Je n' ai pas trés bien compris le procés fait a Valls: ce n' est pas lui qui a pris les décisions de justice (4 ou 5 toutes défavorables à la famille) , lui il est là opour faire respecter et appliquer la loi, hors, la loi, ce sont les décisions de la justice. S' il s' était opposé a l' expulsion, çà aurait signifié qu' il contestait une décision de la justice, et on aurait put se demander a quel titre.

Par contre, je trouve que la procédure, a cause des différents appels fait a chaque fois que la décision a été prise, a été trop longue: 5 ans.
Ce qui signifie pour léonarda par exemple qui a 15 ans, qu' elle a passé un tiers de sa vie, et les 5 dernières années, en France. Et évidement, je peux concevoir que pour elle, c' est douloureux, d' autant que si j' ai tout compris, la famille était avant en italie, depuis longtemps, et si je comprend bien: léonarda, elle ne doit pas parler le kosovar.

Bref... c' est dommage que les enfants payent pour l' inconséquence du père.

Et les délais voire les recours devraient etre limitésa l' avenir: 5 ans de procédure, c' est trop: au bout de 5 ans, çà crée des cas insolubles.


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2013)

la politique à Puteaux c'est digne de Dallas


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Sur la base des lois votées sous Sarko, non ? :rateau:



Que faisait le parti socialiste à l'Assemblée Nationale pendant les votes des Lois sous Sarko ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Que faisait le parti socialiste à l'Assemblée Nationale pendant les votes des Lois sous Sarko ?



As-tu remarqué, que beaucoup de sénateurs sont absent quand un projet ne les intéresse pas ...
Pour moi, cela revient tout simplement à se défiler, voire à manquer à ses obligations de sénateur


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> As-tu remarqué, que beaucoup de sénateurs sont absent quand un projet ne les intéresse pas ...
> Pour moi, cela revient tout simplement à se défiler, voire à manquer à ses obligations de sénateur



D'où la confusion courante que les Lois sont votées par l'executif... et qu'une loi est attachée à un parti politique quand l'opposition ne fait pas son travail.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2013)

*JPMorgan paierait 13 milliards de dollars pour mettre fin à des poursuites*

Je suis sûr que ces sanctions ne font que renforcer leur hubris : 

- Vous avez vu les gars ? Nous, chez JPM, nous pouvons nous payer des amendes à 13 milliards de dollars. Le PIB du Sénégal.


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> D'où la confusion courante que les Lois sont votées par l'executif... et qu'une loi est attachée à un parti politique quand l'opposition ne fait pas son travail.



Les lois sont votés par une majorité politique, et souvent, donc, par une coalition de parti politique,  et donc, lié a l' éxécutif. C' est d' ailleurs l' éxécutif qui propose les lois.
Quand a l' opposition, elle est minoritaire (Sinon, elle serait la majorité et aurait vocation a avoir l' éxécutif), et elle n' a pas de moyen d' empecher le passage de loi décidé par la majorité.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *JPMorgan paierait 13 milliards de dollars pour mettre fin à des poursuites*
> 
> Je suis sûr que ces sanctions ne font que renforcer leur hubris :
> 
> - Vous avez vu les gars ? Nous, chez JPM, nous pouvons nous payer des amendes à 13 milliards de dollars. Le PIB du Sénégal.



Tiens, y a quelques semaines c'était 11 milliards, encore un effort et on leur pique tout leur bénéf.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Les lois sont votés par une majorité politique, et souvent, donc, par une coalition de parti politique,  et donc, lié a l' éxécutif. C' est d' ailleurs l' éxécutif qui propose les lois.
> Quand a l' opposition, elle est minoritaire (Sinon, elle serait la majorité et aurait vocation a avoir l' éxécutif), et elle n' a pas de moyen d' empecher le passage de loi décidé par la majorité.



Veux-tu dire par là qu'on impose à la minorité le silence durant les débats ? N'y a t'il pas des moyens en place pour qu'elle puisse exprimer son opposition : avis dans la presse pour avertir l'opinion publique, actions à l'assemblée nationale (coalition ou opposition) ? Tous les recours ont il été utilisés ? Je trouve dommageable que les intérêts des partis priment souvent sur celui de l'intérêt général...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Les lois sont votés par une majorité politique, et souvent, donc, par une coalition de parti politique,  et donc, lié a l' éxécutif. C' est d' ailleurs l' éxécutif qui propose les lois.
> Quand a l' opposition, elle est minoritaire (Sinon, elle serait la majorité et aurait vocation a avoir l' éxécutif), et elle n' a pas de moyen d' empecher le passage de loi décidé par la majorité.



Que se passerait-il si l'opposition ferait acte de présence, renverserait le vote en sa faveur, après en avoir débattu. A moins que ce que tu expliques est une particularité française, ce qui revient à dire que durant cinq ans, tout ce que l'exécutif met en chantier est partie gagnée. Autant supprimer le sénat et autres chambres, quelles belles économies en vue :love:


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

L' opposition peut parfaitement s' exprimer, mais au moment du vote a l" assemblée, la dicipline des paris fait que la majorité fait passer ses lois.

Et c' est le principe de base: on vote, une majorité se dégage, elleaccede a l' executif, et elle a les outils pour gouverner.



> Que se passerait-il si l'opposition ferait acte de présence, renverserait le vote en sa faveur



La plupart des votes sont fait en l' absence de la présence de tous les députés, les votes sont par procuration.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Ben c'est pas marrant du tout 





> Et c' est le principe de base: on vote, une majorité se dégage, elleaccede a l' executif, et elle a les outils pour gouverner.


 cela revient à noyauter les bonnes idées, quand elles sont là ... la majorité change très vite en fonction des événements, et ce ne sont pas que les sondages qui le disent.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> L' opposition peut parfaitement s' exprimer, mais au moment du vote a l" assemblée, la dicipline des paris fait que la majorité fait passer ses lois.



Oui une voix votée à la majoritée passe mais avant tout vote il y a un débat. 



patlek a dit:


> Et c' est le principe de base: on vote, une majorité se dégage, elleaccede a l' executif, et elle a les outils pour gouverner.



Dois-ton en conclure que la majoritée à l'Assemblée Nationale accède à l'executif de manière non règlementaire puisque ce sont normalement deux suffrages différenciés (le président désigne un gouvernement issue de la majorité des scrutins législatifs) ? Quid de l'usage des règles démocratiques ?


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

> les sondages qui le disent.



Les sondages sont justes indicatif, ils n' ont pas plus de valeurs ou d' importances.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Si les grands électeurs ne jouent plus le jeu démocratique, comment reprocher aux petits électeurs de ne plus vouloir voter et donc participer ?


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Dois-ton en conclure que la majoritée à l'Assemblée Nationale accède à l'executif de manière non règlementaire puisque ce sont normalement deux suffrages différenciés (le président désigne un gouvernement issue de la majorité des scrutins législatifs) ? Quid de l'usage des règles démocratiques ?



Je n' ai pas trés bien compris.
L' assemblée nationale, ce sont les députés. Les députés votent les lois; donc a l' issue du scrutin des législatives, si les législatives sont favorables a la majorité, le gouvernement continue, mais si c' est défavorable a l' ancienne (du coup) majorité, et qi'elle perd les élection, un nouveau gouvernement est créé issu de la nouvelle majorité. 
Y compris siu le président n' est pas issu de cette majorité.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Je n' ai pas trés bien compris.
> L' assemblée nationale, ce sont les députés. Les députés votent les lois; donc a l' issue du scrutin des législatives, si les législatives sont favorables a la majorité, le gouvernement continue, mais si c' est défavorable a l' ancienne (du coup) majorité, et qi'elle perd les élection, un nouveau gouvernement est créé issu de la nouvelle majorité.
> Y compris siu le président n' est pas issu de cette majorité.



La conséquence de ce jeu là est une routine politique qui laisse peu de place à l'intérêt général. Qu'elle est la cause : les règles ou les usages ?


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

L' interet général? c' est assez vague et surtout trés variable selon les individus.

Le gouvernement est censé gouverner dans l' interet général. Auquel cas il ne le ferait pas, çà porte un nom: le clientélisme.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Aucun scientifique n'a encore produit une machine qui mesure l'intérêt général.


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

"l' interet général" c' est une question de point de vue. Et des points de vue, il y en a plein.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Et les loi sont censées exprimer un consensus démocratique sur un sujet débattu en public...


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

Les lois, ce sont les choix du gouvernement.

Au pire cas, en matière d' opposition au lois ou aux propositions de loi, ce sont des miilliers ou millions de manifestant dans les rues, et meme dans ce cas: ce n' est pas la rue qui gouverne, selon l' expression bien connue.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Les lois, ce sont les choix du gouvernement.
> 
> Au pire cas, en matière d' opposition au lois ou aux propositions de loi, ce sont des miilliers ou millions de manifestant dans les rues, et meme dans ce cas: ce n' est pas la rue qui gouverne, selon l' expression bien connue.



Les gouvernements font surtout le choix de ne pas édicter de lois règlementaires qui serait une façon beaucoup plus claire d'assumer un choix.


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2013)

Bon les gars, vous feriez mieux d'ouvrir un sujet au comptoir, parce qu'à vouloir chacun avoir le dernier mot...
Bref.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon les gars, vous feriez mieux d'ouvrir un sujet au comptoir, parce qu'à vouloir chacun avoir le dernier mot...
> Bref.



Nos points de vue ne se contredisent pas tant que cela au final. Le problème c'est formuler la question soumise au débat pour le comptoir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon les gars, vous feriez mieux d'ouvrir un sujet au comptoir, parce qu'à vouloir chacun avoir le dernier mot...
> Bref.



Il faudrait créer au comptoir un fil actu politique et y déplacer les messages qui seraient postés sur celui-ci.

Car là, comment dire : les discussions à caractère politique sont un peu trop envahissantes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faudrait créer au comptoir un fil actu politique et y déplacer les messages qui seraient postés sur celui-ci.



Dans la mesure où les discussions politiques qui s'incrustent ici se suivent et ne se ressemblent pas, ça risque vite de ressembler à un joyeux bordel (s'il s'agit d'un fil unique, évidemment).


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de soumettre une question à discuter au comptoir, j'attends l'aval de la modération pour vous communiquer le chemin.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je viens de soumettre une question à discuter au comptoir, j'attends l'aval de la modération pour vous communiquer le chemin.



C'est validé.


----------



## collodion (21 Octobre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est validé.



Merci. Pour ceux qui le souhaitent, nous pouvons continuer la discussion entamée avec Patlek, Anonyme et les autres par ici : http://forums.macg.co/comptoir/question-de-participation-a-democratie-1232096.html

Veuillez d'avance excusez les fautes d'orthographe de tous les prochains contributeurs. :rateau:


----------



## inkclub (21 Octobre 2013)

urgent, la commission européenne cherche 1 comptable

La Commission européenne a demandé aujourd'hui au Parlement européen d'approuver en urgence un versement de 2,7 milliards d'euros supplémentaires pour le budget 2013 afin d'éviter à l'Union européenne de se retrouver en cessation de paiement à la mi-novembre.

"J'ai été informé ce matin par les services du président de la Commission européenne du risque de cessation de paiement à la mi-novembre", a annoncé le président du Parlement européen Martin Schulz à l'ouverture de la session plénière à Strasbourg.

"C'est une requête que je vous soumets", a-t-il expliqué. "J'ai demandé une réunion d'urgence de la commission des budgets mardi pour examiner le fonds de l'affaire et si une demande est soumise par le Conseil (qui représente les 28 Etats membres de l'UE), un vote pourrait être organisé jeudi", a-t-il plaidé.

@+


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2013)

Les écolos vont-ils rire ou pleurer ?


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Les écolos vont-ils rire ou pleurer ?



Les écolos font-ils rire ou pleurer ???


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Octobre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Les écolos vont-ils rire ou pleurer ?



C'est drôle pour une fois que le RU est du coté "de la France" (enfin des polytechniciens, vu que la population y est de plus en plus opposé, et que le nucléaire est surement le plus grand enfumage politique de tous les bords et tous les temps...). 

Le plus drôle c'est l'argument qui n'a pas changé depuis les années 70 ... je suis pas géologue, et quoique avec le commonwealth ...._ mais ils ont la matière première eux ? 

Où alors c'est une indépendance à la française, c'est à dire vachement dépendante 

Je suis pas du tout écolo, la preuve j'ai un 4x4 (je plaisante), mais le nucléaire c'est quand même la fausse bonne idée par excellence. Autant fracturer la croute terrestre limite, avec de la chance on retrouvera même les déchets radioactifs enterré sous-terre .... 

Je viens de voir l'"article" (début de l'industrie du nucléaire en France) sur wikipédia, c'est dingue l'article en ligne ne fait même pas mention d'une petite manif étudiante de 1977 ......... avec un mort .... (en France il n'y avait pas trop de contestation, mais 1977 c'est le début, c'est aussi une " victoire étudiante", rien avoir nos manif de ... (humour) 
_


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2013)

C'est pas foncièrement nouveau mais c'est intéressant :
LA GRANDE SUPERCHERIE DU CHOLESTÉROL


----------



## legritch (22 Octobre 2013)

Immigration de l'est et clichés


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Pour maîtriser les flammes


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2013)

Robert Kennedy a-t-il subtilisé le cerveau de son frère John ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2013)

*900.000 TOYOTA RAPPELÉES À CAUSE D'UNE ARAIGNÉE DANS LES AIRBAGS*


----------



## legritch (23 Octobre 2013)

L'ONU enquête sur le Père Fouettard, "caricature d'un Africain soumis"

---------- Post added at 11h27 ---------- Previous post was at 10h43 ----------

En fait «Zwarte Piet nest pas noir de peau. "Il est noirci par la suie", précise-t-il.»

Débat clos.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2013)

Faisandé, il ne devait pas souvent être invité à la fête des voisins :sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faisandé, il ne devait pas souvent être invité à la fête des voisins :sick:





Mais si, au contraire : pour Halloween, c'était un convive de choix.


Désolé pour lui tout de même


----------



## legritch (23 Octobre 2013)

Robert le paresseux


----------



## legritch (24 Octobre 2013)

*Le responsable de la sécurité de la Maison Blanche était un troll sur Twitter*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Italie: la sécurité sociale réclame 1 centime à un retraité Le prix de cet envoi est de 3 


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2013)

Vavavoum !!!


----------



## Madalvée (24 Octobre 2013)

La femme politique non-ivre pendant l'affaire Leonarda était en fait déjà passée aux acides


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Vavavoum !!!



 ... Merci ! Je croyais l'avoir perdu pour toujours !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Galekal (24 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> La femme politique non-ivre pendant l'affaire Leonarda était en fait déjà passée aux acides



Que de médisances. 
Elle se rappelle a notre bon souvenir avec talent. Il est toujours agréable de voir une éclaircie dans le paysage humoristique français. 

Plus sérieusement. Il est dommage qu'elle ait employé une forme qui prête si aisément a rire, en l'occurrence, cette affiche, car la tentation de procéder a quelques détournements allait être bien trop grande. Par contre, il y a peut être quelques choses vraies sur le fond.


----------



## patlek (24 Octobre 2013)

Taxe à 75 % : les clubs français votent la grève pour fin novembre

HHhaaaa... je vacille, faut que je m' assoye.... un verre d' eau, vite!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Que de médisances.
> Elle se rappelle a notre bon souvenir avec talent.



Mouhahahahahahahahaha








pardon :rose:


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Taxe à 75 % : les clubs français votent la grève pour fin novembre
> 
> HHhaaaa... je vacille, faut que je m' assoye.... un verre d' eau, vite!!!!



plus que ça, les pigeons voyageurs dopés à la cocaïne !!!!


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Taxe à 75 % : les clubs français votent la grève pour fin novembre
> 
> HHhaaaa... je vacille, faut que je m' assoye.... un verre d' eau, vite!!!!



Moi j'invite les supporters à faire grève, grève d'une durée indéfinie. 

C'est quand même un gros f*ck envoyé à la population française par le football. En gros tout le monde doit participer, pas nous, à cause de la sacro sainte concurrence, non mais le jour où il n'y aura pu de supporteur (surtout parce qu'ils auront pu une thune), vous allez voir la concurrence ou vous pourrez vous la mettre.

Je trouve plus choquant les 15% sur les PEL, que les 75% sur ça.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je trouve plus choquant les 15% sur les PEL, que les 75% sur ça.



 La nouvelle mesure sur les mutuelles est une belle saloperie aussi. Ca pue de plus en plus.
Notre gouvernement, la Commission Européenne, le Parlement européen ont pondu ces six derniers mois textes qui préparent la chypriotisation des économies des Européens.

Le braquage légalisé a commencé.


----------



## Galekal (25 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> pardon :rose:



Pour l'affiche, il y a effectivement de quoi se marrer un bon coup, d'autant plus que cela ne fait pas de mal. Par contre, ce dont l'affiche est le symptôme mérite une petite analyse, en ce sens que cela témoigne de la présence envahissante des communicants dans la chose publique. Une réaction saine consiste a mon avis a traiter par l'humour et la parodie tout ce qui se trouve formaté par ces gens là, ce qui fut fait a propos de cette affiche. Aussi, on peut se souvenir que les communicants, dont le métier initial consiste a vendre des produits, ont connu une première grande montée en puissance lors du premier tournant de la rigueur, dans un contexte économique où il y avait de nombreuses couleuvres a faire avaler, compte tenu du fait qu'il allait être question de s'aligner sur le diktat du libéralisme triomphant, incarné a l'époque par Miss Maggie. 
Actuellement, les tours de com et contre-feux divers et variés dissimulent mal le fait que ce sont les agences de notation qui font la politique budgétaire. De fil en aiguille, l'ardoise est salée pour les petits épargnants. D'abord, la baisse du taux du livret A, puis les 15% sur les PEL. Seule note d'optimisme relatif : la taxation de la footbalistique a 75%, qui est une juste mesure sociale. En somme, quelques étincelles de social-démocratie qui sont toujours bonnes a prendre face au rouleau compresseur libéral.


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

Le Mc Do caybien, les sushis caymal


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> La femme politique non-ivre pendant l'affaire Leonarda était en fait déjà passée aux acides



Il faut la sanctuariser.

---------- Post added at 08h10 ---------- Previous post was at 08h09 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Taxe à 75 % : les clubs français votent la grève pour fin novembre
> 
> HHhaaaa... je vacille, faut que je m' assoye.... un verre d' eau, vite!!!!



Il faut sanctuariser les clubs.

---------- Post added at 08h11 ---------- Previous post was at 08h10 ----------




hb222222 a dit:


> La nouvelle mesure sur les mutuelles est une belle saloperie aussi. Ca pue de plus en plus.
> Notre gouvernement, la Commission Européenne, le Parlement européen ont pondu ces six derniers mois textes qui préparent la chypriotisation des économies des Européens.
> 
> Le braquage légalisé a commencé.



Non, il faut sanctuariser l'impôt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil : "l'impôt, il n'y a que les plus pauvres qui devraient le payer, les riches devraient en être exemptés" !


----------



## legritch (25 Octobre 2013)

Faux culs

:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Faux culs
> 
> :mouais:



'tain  c'est "béton", comme méthode :afraid:


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Faux culs
> 
> :mouais:



elle a pas eu de cul!


----------



## Le docteur (25 Octobre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> La femme politique non-ivre pendant l'affaire Leonarda était en fait déjà passée aux acides



Encore un coup des ses pubards. Ce qui me pétrifie c'est qu'il y a même un mec en dessous pour la trouver "mignonne". Ils réaliseront quand, les neuneux qu'ils adorent une pub sur pattes, et que ce qu'il y a en dessous, c'est juste une idiote acariâtre.

---------- Post added at 11h32 ---------- Previous post was at 11h30 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rien de nouveau sous le soleil : "l'impôt, il n'y a que les plus pauvres qui devraient le payer, les riches devraient en être exemptés" !



Il faut sanctuariser Pascal!

En tout cas il faut sanctuariser Zebig !!!


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Encore un coup des ses pubards. Ce qui me pétrifie c'est qu'il y a même un mec en dessous pour la trouver "mignonne". Ils réaliseront quand, les neuneux qu'ils adorent une pub sur pattes, et que ce qu'il y a en dessous, c'est juste une idiote acariâtre.



Développe, en quoi c'est une idiote acariâtre ? C'est dingue de se permettre d'insulter les gens comme ça.  Vu l'explication très fournie, l'insulte sur la personne et non ce qu'elle fait ou ses idées, machisme de base ? (Et oui c'est ironique)


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> Le Mc Do caybien, les sushis caymal



Ridicule, comme si seules les calories étaient importantes dans l'obésité 
Faudrait comparer les calories vides, les protéines, les lipides et les glucides déjà.


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ridicule, comme si seules les calories étaient importantes dans l'obésité
> Faudrait comparer les calories vides, les protéines, les lipides et les glucides déjà.



c'est une évidence, cette journaliste analyse ce qui ne peut l'etre, 
d'un cote on a des acides gras poly-insaturés, de l'autre des omégas 3 (par exemple...)

ce qui me rend triste c'est qu'elle ose comparer des california rolls avec des sushis, les californiens rolls sont des produits très très gras, gavé de mayo, et divers sauces...

on est loin de la tradition du sushis japonais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2013)

*Les bas salaires des employés de fast-food aux États-Unis les maintiennent dans la pauvreté et l&#8217;assistanat : un moyen habile de reporter les coûts salariaux sur le contribuable*

Démonstration d'une étude universitaire américaine récente, résumée sur l'excellent _Frapper monnaie_ de J.-B. Bersac.


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> c'est une évidence, cette journaliste analyse ce qui ne peut l'etre,
> d'un cote on a des acides gras poly-insaturés, de l'autre des omégas 3 (par exemple...)
> 
> ce qui me rend triste c'est qu'elle ose comparer des california rolls avec des sushis, les californiens rolls sont des produits très très gras, gavé de mayo, et divers sauces...
> ...



Ah bah chez ton fournisseur peut-être, mais ici les california rolls ne sont rien d'autres que des makis inversés, la feuille de nori à l'intérieur et le riz à l'extérieur


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah chez ton fournisseur peut-être, mais ici les california rolls ne sont rien d'autres que des makis inversés, la feuille de nori à l'intérieur et le riz à l'extérieur



ben cela ressemble a des futo makis, et donc c'est loin d'être aussi diet que des makis...
et c'est ce que cette journaliste a pris comme exemple pour faire valoir qu'un bon big Mac était plus diet


----------



## Le docteur (26 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Développe, en quoi c'est une idiote acariâtre ? C'est dingue de se permettre d'insulter les gens comme ça.  Vu l'explication très fournie, l'insulte sur la personne et non ce qu'elle fait ou ses idées, machisme de base ? (Et oui c'est ironique)



Tu ne sais pas reconnaître une idiote acariâtre quand tu en vois une ?
Elle a a son actif une série d'énormités (dont la fameuse louange de la rapidité de la justice chinoise) qui parlent pour elle. Quant à l'acariâtre, elle tue tout ce qui lui tient tête et rien qu'à son regard on comprend qu'à la moindre velléité de résistance, c'est l'exécution sommaire assurée (surtout si la personne en face a moins de pouvoir qu'elle). Je comprends qu'elle aime la justice chinoise, elle rêve de l'instaurer ici. De plus elle réagit sans cesse comme une gamine de 10 ans à qui on oserait refuser quelque chose.
Je peux aussi citer ce prof qui s'était foutu en l'air parce qu'accusé par un gamin notoirement connu pour être un peu énervé, elle avait décidé de le descendre sans attendre. Le type n'avait rien fait, le gamin a avoué avoir menti. Bonaparta a déclaré qu'elle préférait un innocent condamné qu'un pédophile dehors (on parlait de soi-disant attouchements, pas de viol). Elle a même dit qu'après tout rien n'était prouvé. En gros avec elle, tant que tu n'as pas prouvé ton innocence, tu es coupable, quand elle peut de déglinguer pour des motifs imaginaires, mais faisant monter la tension du populo.
Tu as raison de me reprendre : j'ai oublié de mentionner qu'elle était populiste et dangereuse. Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h09 ----------




dainfamous a dit:


> c'est une évidence, cette journaliste analyse ce qui ne peut l'etre,
> d'un cote on a des acides gras poly-insaturés, de l'autre des omégas 3 (par exemple...)
> 
> ce qui me rend triste c'est qu'elle ose comparer des california rolls avec des sushis, les californiens rolls sont des produits très très gras, gavé de mayo, et divers sauces...
> ...



Les oméga 3 sont des acides gras poly-insaturés ...
Tu veux dire des saturés ?

Je n'y connais rien en California Roll, mais je ne vois pas le rapport a priori entre ça et un sushi. Maintenant je veux bien admettre qu'il y ait trop de sel.


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

oui tu as raison le docteur c'est une erreur de ma part!


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> (...)



Euh des conneries, dans la vie, je suppose que elle, comme moi, comme toi, on en a dit, fait, ce qui est idiot c'est de penser que une personne politique doit être parfaite, irréprochable, sans aucune casserole (est ce possible d'ailleurs ?). On est quand même très paradoxal sur ce point là vu que d'un autre coté, on condamne pas par le vote les politiciens "condamnés", condamnables moralement. Et finalement la classe politique qui passe pour une classe de corrompue à cause de la sur-médiatisation des faits divers, et surement la classe où la corruption est la plus difficile, alors que de l'abus de biens sociaux, tout le monde s'en cogne par exemple, sauf quand il y a un homme politique dans l'histoire. 

Tu m'étonnes qu'ils se sentent plus péter si vous leurs accorder beaucoup plus d'importance qu'ils en ont réellement. Cela étant dis, je trouve très enfantin d'insulter sans raison (vu que ton post n'avais aucun rapport avec celui là), de plus lister ce qu'elle a mal fait, d'ailleurs j'en sais rien j'ai pas tout lu, sans lister ce qu'elle a fait de bien, c'est un peu facile. 

Enfin je sais pas c'est pas des surhommes/femmes, prend ta vie, fais pareil, regarde si tu apprécies, après quand on occupe un poste avec des responsabilités je conçois que cela rentre plus en compte qu'ailleurs, c'est quand même pas une raison pour faire un portrait d'une manière unilatérale qui consiste à faire exactement ce que tu as l'air de lui reprocher avant (oui j'ai lu ce que tu as posté), un comble NON ? 

Je n'aime pas trop le personnage non plus, et concrètement je m'en fou, mais je l'insulte pas. Et quand j'insulte j'essaye un minimum de justifier, histoire de pas le faire gratuitement, sauf exceptions


----------



## poildep (27 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> ce qui est idiot c'est de penser que une personne politique doit être parfaite, irréprochable, sans aucune casserole (est ce possible d'ailleurs ?)


C'est vrai, c'est idiot. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on demanderais ces qualités à une personne dont les responsabilités ne sont, finalement, pas si importante que ça.



JustTheWay a dit:


> Et quand j'insulte j'essaye un minimum de justifier


Ah, j'ai dû mal lire. J'ai cru qu'il l'avait fait.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

La NSA peut remercier Apple


----------



## jonson (27 Octobre 2013)

Pas amusante du tout comme actualité. Si l'info est crédible tout les membres de macg sont également concernés. Méfiez-vous les gars l'oncle Sam a des projets pour chacun d'entre nous. 
On pourrait se poser la question de la position de la CNIL sur le sujet? Sommes-nous en droit de porte plainte?

CNIL: commission nationale de l'informatique et des libertés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Pas amusante du tout comme actualité. Si l'info est crédible tout les membres de macg sont également concernés. Méfiez-vous les gars l'oncle Sam a des projets pour chacun d'entre nous.
> On pourrait se poser la question de la position de la CNIL sur le sujet? Sommes-nous en droit de porte plainte?
> 
> CNIL: commission nationale de l'informatique et des libertés.



Le problème, pour la CNIL, c'est que la NSA est légèrement en dehors de sa juridiction


----------



## jonson (27 Octobre 2013)

Oui c'est vrai. Ils sont trop loin ces gens là. Et puis on ne sait même pas qui ils sont. 
Vaut mieux rien dire et continuer comme si de rein n'était. :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Si l'info est crédible tout les membres de macg sont également concernés.


Non, pas tous. Chuis qu'un vieux con sans ifoune ni compte gmail 
Pis de toutes façons mes données sont choppées par la DGSE, qui s'est fait piratée par le MI5 (ou 6, ou 7), qui est copain comme cochon avec la NSA. Alors la faille d'appeul, ils peuvent l'exploiter s'ils veulent 
(par contre c'est pas la NSA qui m'inquiète, plutôt tous les robots spammeurs : c'est pain béni pour eux ce truc : un petit script kiddy, et hop, par ici les adresses mail par milliers)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Chuis qu'un vieux con



Mais que fait la modération ? Il y a "insulte", là ! :modo:


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2013)

Moi, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est le rapport avec Google en fin d'article ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Un avertissement, rien d'autre


> En attendant, sur certains sites, il est conseillé de décocher la case Synchroniser avec Google pour protéger ses données.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Octobre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> C'est vrai, c'est idiot. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on demanderais ces qualités à une personne dont les responsabilités ne sont, finalement, pas si importante que ça.
> 
> 
> Ah, j'ai dû mal lire. J'ai cru qu'il l'avait fait.



- Merci d'avoir tout lu sinon tu n'aurais pas dit ça, il y a quand même une différence entre ce qu'on peut attendre d'une personne et la réalité  peu importe les responsabilités on est quand même tous humains non ? (j'ai un petit doute quand même )

- Non pas dans le premier poste 

BREF PASSONS (enfin je passe tout seul aha)

Faits divers | Montbéliard : un chauffeur de bus giflé

*« Je ne l&#8217;ai pas frappé, je lui ai juste poussé le visage »*


----------



## Galekal (27 Octobre 2013)

> *« Je ne lai pas frappé, je lui ai juste poussé le visage »*



Il a dû confondre la boxe et la poésie. Résultat : au gnouf


----------



## Le docteur (27 Octobre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> - Merci d'avoir tout lu sinon tu n'aurais pas dit ça, il y a quand même une différence entre ce qu'on peut attendre d'une personne et la réalité  peu importe les responsabilités on est quand même tous humains non ? (j'ai un petit doute quand même )
> 
> - Non pas dans le premier poste
> 
> ...


Un politique a droit à l'erreur, bien évidemment. Il a même droit aux fautes de jugement, à condition de ne pas persévérer monstrueusement. 
A la fois on admet trop de choses de nos politiques (comme les condamnations pour malversations qui se soldent en général par des retours aux affaires après une petite période probatoire) et les journaleux traquent la petite phrase ou la "bourde". Mais c'est faire preuve de jugement que de savoir distinguer les "bourdes" des graves fautes de jugement reflétant une personnalité. C'est bien la manière des journaleux ça : on débusque la moindre petite info pourrie, mais quand on a du lourd, on le confond avec le reste.
J'admet pas mal d'erreurs des gens qui nous dirigent et même des fautes de raisonnements parfois carabinées. Mais jusqu'où faut-il aller ? Ils nous dirigent tout de même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2013)

Les régalecs échoués pourraient-ils annoncer un séisme ?


Le double échouage sur les côtes californiennes de régalecs, poissons géants des grandes profondeurs réputés, dans le folklore japonais, être annonciateurs de séismes lorsqu'on les rencontre en surface, a eu lieu il y a une dizaine de jours (13 et 18 octobre).

Or, samedi, il s'est passé ceci :

*Japon: Tsunami de faible ampleur après un séisme de magnitude 7,1*

On doit pourtant noter que les séismes sont très fréquents au Japon, alors que les remontées de régalecs sont rarissimes C'est une belle histoire à raconter aux enfants tout de même : le poisson géant qui se sacrifie pour signaler aux hommes l'imminence d'une colère de la Terre.


----------



## inkclub (27 Octobre 2013)

pour les amoureux du ballon rond


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'admet pas mal d'erreurs des gens qui nous dirigent et même des fautes de raisonnements parfois carabinées. Mais jusqu'où faut-il aller ? Ils nous dirigent tout de même.



Très bonne question (bien que très large, vu que je suis pas certain que les dirigeants dont tu parles, soient les véritables dirigeants), sans réponse cependant, et l'histoire montre que les limites sont très variables (pour les dirigeants dont tu parles, médiatisé).


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2013)

inkclub a dit:


> pour les amoureux du ballon rond


Ça vole haut 
La prochaine fois ça va être "t'es pas cap de sauter de la tour Eiffel" 
et l'autre, tellement imbu de sa personnalité va le faire pour prouver qu'il est meilleur :rateau:

le foot c'est rigolo ::love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2013)

*Des bibliothèques protégées par des chauves-souris*

Linformation nest pas nouvelle (voir *ici*), mais elle a été rappelée récemment à loccasion de la sortie du beau livre de James Campbell et Will Pryce sur lhistoire des bibliothèques (_Bibliothèques, une histoire mondiale_, Citadelles et Mazenod, 320 p.).

On y apprend notamment que des les livres de bibliothèques baroques aussi prestigieuses que celle de Coimbra et Marfa au Portugal sont protégés depuis trois siècles par des armées de chauve-souris insectivores qui nichent le jour dans les greniers, les réserves ou derrière les étagères, et sortent la nuit afin de dévorer les insectes susceptibles de dévorer le papier des ouvrages.

De belles photos de Will Price ici : Shhh! World's most stunning libraries captured in new book that will leave you lost for words | Mail Online


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> De belles photos de Will Price ici : Shhh! World's most stunning libraries captured in new book that will leave you lost for words | Mail Online



Respect, je vais souvent à la BNF il a réussi à prendre la meilleure photo possible de la BNF.:rateau:
J'ai même jamais vu cette salle, mais ma salle de lecture n'est pas sur les cotés


----------



## jonson (28 Octobre 2013)

Toutes ces bibliothèques ont l'air magnifique. Ce doit être des lieux grandioses.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Des bibliothèques protégées par&#8230; des chauves-souris*


 
C'est curieux comme choix.
Je croyait que le défaut majeur de ces charmantes petites bêtes était de faire caca en permanence et absolument partout.

Ou alors, ils ont sélectionné une espèce bibliophile ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2013)

*Désolé, les filles, la place est prise !*  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Désolé, les filles, la place est prise !*  :rateau:




'tain, vu la photo, sa femme, elle est, comme on dit parfois : "juste à hauteur du casse-croute" !


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2013)

Lustre : la France aurait coopéré avec la NSA.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est curieux comme choix.
> Je croyait que le défaut majeur de ces charmantes petites bêtes était de faire caca en permanence et absolument partout.
> 
> Ou alors, ils ont sélectionné une espèce bibliophile ?



Comme ils le signalent dans un des articles que j'ai cités, cela les oblige effectivement à recouvrir les tables durant la nuit : « Des documents de deux siècles, à Coimbra, témoignent de l'achat de peaux d'animaux, encore utilisées aujourd'hui, pour protéger les tables anciennes de la bibliothèque des fientes de chauve-souris. »


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Comme ils le signalent dans un des articles que j'ai cités, cela les oblige effectivement à recouvrir les tables durant la nuit : « Des documents de deux siècles, à Coimbra, témoignent de l'achat de peaux d'animaux, encore utilisées aujourd'hui, pour protéger les tables anciennes de la bibliothèque des fientes de chauve-souris. »



l'intérêt est qu'ils peuvent récupérer le guano et le revendre, on s'en sert pour bcp d'utilisations...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lustre : la France aurait coopéré avec la NSA.



La France (selon l'article) :



> le pays de Droits de lHomme et du fromage



J'ignorais que le fromage eusse des droits dans notre pays, je vais regarder mon clacos d'un autre il, ce soir :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2013)

*Le caillou, prochaine arme d'espionnage des États-Unis ?*

Après les cailloux, je sais quelles seront les prochaines armes d&#8217;espionnage américaines :
hiboux, bijoux, choux, joujoux, genoux, poux (s'ils poussent assez loin la miniaturisation).

Je pourrais travailler pour la NSA, si j'voulais.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Octobre 2013)

En lisant ces histoires de cailloux abandonnés qui continuent à faire leur boulot tout seul en se rechargeant au soleil, j'ai pensé à _Second Variety_ de Philip K. Dick :

Version cinématographique :


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le caillou, prochaine arme d'espionnage des États-Unis ?*



 Mon Doc ! :afraid: Et ça marche aussi pour ceux autour du trou dans la cabââne au fond du jâârdin ?  :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (29 Octobre 2013)

Il n'y a pas de petit détail pour la NSA...


----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)

Il serait même capable d'analyser, de quantifier et de classifier tout ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Il serait même capable d'analyser, de quantifier et de classifier tout ça.



Certes, mais je me demande s'il ne va pas trouver ça un peu  emmerdant ! :rateau:


----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)

Emmerdant peu-être mais mal-odorant c'est sur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2013)

*L'invention des personnes âgées au Paléolithique a rendu notre monde meilleur*

Spéciale dédicace à tous nos anciens.


----------



## ergu (29 Octobre 2013)

Je pourrais quasiment être l'arrière-grand-père d'un petit néanderthalien, en gros.


----------



## fedo (30 Octobre 2013)

les HTC font de très bons gillets par balle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2013)

fedo a dit:


> les HTC font de très bons gillets par balle.



Oui &#8230; Enfin, faudra quand même que l'agresseur vise bien pour ne pas te tuer &#8230; À moins qu'ils ne le fassent en 30 pouces, ce téléphone (mais alors, faut de très grandes poches) !


----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2013)

Faut en avoir 150 sur soi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2013)

*Plus grave que le réchauffement climatique...*


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Bitcoin: un premier distributeur automatique.

Est-ce un solution à la crise ou une lubie de geek. En tout cas si marche ils pourront dire qu'ils font du blé avec leurs bécanes.


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2013)

Je viens grâce à toi d'apprendre l'existence du Bitcoin. Dans les pays francophone, son nom va autant lui porter préjudice que l'Ecu (devenu Euro) en Germaphonie.


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai quelques millers de lires italiennes. Ca fait combien en Bite Cogne ?


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai quelques millers de lires italiennes. Ca fait combien en Bite Cogne ?



Monnaie du futur contre monnaie dépassée ? Faut y croire


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai quelques millers de lires italiennes. Ca fait combien en Bite Cogne ?



Ça fait tout un tas de bites.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2013)

*il a payé sa place ?*


----------



## Le docteur (31 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Faut en avoir 150 sur soi.



Le Woz s'en tirerait, alors (mais lui il fait des assortiments avec une prédilection pour les gilets pare-balle pommés).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il a payé sa place ?*


Sil il avait croisé un type avec une casquette (cf. Tintin) on aurait encore eu à déplorer un acte d'incivilité...


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il a payé sa place ?*



Ils se sont pris pour les héros du film Very Bad Trip. Mais là l'action se passe dans le bordelais... au final ils étaient *saouls*, mais avec du bon vin faut croire.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Ils se sont pris pour les héros du film Very Bad Trip. Mais là l'action se passe dans le bordelais... au final ils étaient *saouls*, mais avec du bon vin faut croire.



C'était la minute "je vérifie mon orthographe pour bien me faire comprendre" :rateau:


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'était la minute "je vérifie mon orthographe pour bien me faire comprendre" :rateau:



Tout à fait Thierry! 
Je corrige de suite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Google et Yahoo! victimes de la NSA!?

Encore un article qui alimente la polémique. Et là les deux bossent du net réfutent toute implication, on y apprend aussi que pour "des raisons juridiques", l'angence nationale de sécurité américaine, avec la complicité des britanniques, n'espionnait pas sur le territoire américain.  
Ah bon!? Mais je croyais que la NSA ne s'occupait que des affaires survenants à l'intérieur du territoire US? :mouais: :sleep: 
Ben voyons!


----------



## Galekal (31 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Tout à fait Thierry!
> Je corrige de suite.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------
> ...



Nul doute qu'ils _bossent, _les deux _boss

_Ceci dit, l'un des commentateurs a tout fait raison lorsqu'il affirme en substance que toute cette affaire pourrait compromettre l'avenir du cloud. En raison du versant économique, il est fort probable que les pros s'empressent de fuir le cloud.


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Bof je ne pense pas que _Claude_ y trouve à redire quoique ce soit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2013)

*Nos chefs sont nuls*

Article sans contenu politique. C'est du monde du travail qu'il s'agit.

À propos des salariés français et de leur malaise face aux pratiques de management en vigueur :

_En 2005, dans une étude internationale, 68% dentre eux plus que nimporte quel autre nationalité interrogée souhaitaient avoir avant tout un métier intéressant. Mais seuls 23% se disaient prêt à travailler plus pour le succès de leur entreprise. La moyenne internationale est à 61,1%._​


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Nos chefs sont nuls*
> 
> C'est sur que ça ne peut pas être nos chefs cuisiniers
> 
> ...


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et sinon :
> La route la plus chère de France sera réunionnaise - Challenges
> 
> Un pt'it tunnel aurait été plus pratique mais bon.



C'est un vieux serpent de mer qui reviens tout le temps. Le jour où elle sera construite je serai peu-être déjà grand-père ou bien mort. Mais la route d'origine: la route du littorale, coûte déjà des millions d'&#8364; chaque années aux contribuables.
Pourquoi pas un tunnel? Je vous laisse le soin de le demander à nos chères élus.


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> C'est un vieux serpent de mer qui reviens tout le temps. Le jour où elle sera construite je serai peu-être déjà grand-père ou bien mort. Mais la route d'origine: la route du littorale, coûte déjà des millions d'&#8364; chaque années aux contribuables.
> Pourquoi pas un tunnel? Je vous laisse le soin de le demander à nos chères élus.


Sauf que cette fois çi, c'est approuvé (enfin presque) 

La route du littoral est sujette aux cailloux, en plus de la mer. C'est vrai que faire une route sur la mer, ça ne va pas aider en cas de cyclone&#8230;  et puis vl'a les accidents en regardant les baleines et finir dans l'eau avec les requins 

Question BTP, le pont de la rivière saint Etienne est fini depuis quelques mois, c'est une bonne chose  Et il y a même un joli gouzou sur la pile de "demo"  Mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir le pont terminé  mais j'ai vu une photo du gouzou


----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sauf que cette fois çi, c'est approuvé (enfin presque)
> 
> La route du littoral est sujette aux cailloux, en plus de la mer. C'est vrai que faire une route sur la mer, ça ne va pas aider en cas de cyclone&#8230;  et puis vl'a les accidents en regardant les baleines et finir dans l'eau avec les requins
> 
> Question BTP, le pont de la rivière saint Etienne est fini depuis quelques mois, c'est une bonne chose  Et il y a même un joli gouzou sur la pile de "demo"  Mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir le pont terminé  mais j'ai vu une photo du gouzou



Moi je l'ai même emprunté ce pont. Il fait du bien à tout les habitants du sud. Mais reste à finir l'autre voie, celle qui conduit directement au centre ville de Saint-Louis.

Pour en revenir à la route du littorale, je pense que c'est encore une question d'orgueil. Pourquoi faire un tunnel que personne ne verrai sur les cartes postale, alors qu'une route de plusieurs kilomètres sur la mer est beaucoup plus vendeur. Il me semblent qu'ils ont oublié les cyclones. Tu l'as signalé à juste titre d'ailleurs. Si le pont de la rivière Sainte-Etienne s'est effondré à plusieurs reprises ses dernières années, que dire d'une route qui serait soumise à la houle en permanence. Qui vivra verra...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2013)

Serge Lama prend le tramway.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (1 Novembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La route la plus chère de France sera réunionnaise - Challenges


_"Alors que la route des Tamarins [...] avait coûté 1,3 milliard d'euros (pour un budget  initial de 635 millions), la NRL et ses 12 km va coûter 1,66 milliard._"

...donc au moins 3 milliards, au final...:style:


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

Des ordinateurs Dell qui sentent la pisse.

Et non ce n'est pas une blague de mauvais goût pour Halloween, mais bien un couac chez le fabricant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Des ordinateurs Dell qui sentent la pisse.
> 
> Et non ce n'est pas une blague de mauvais goût pour Halloween, mais bien un couac chez le fabricant.



Quand je dis que les PC, c'est du "pipi de chat" !


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> _"Alors que la route des Tamarins [...] avait coûté 1,3 milliard d'euros (pour un budget  initial de 635 millions), la NRL et ses 12 km va coûter 1,66 milliard._"
> 
> ...donc au moins 3 milliards, au final...:style:


Ouais mais la route des Tamarins, c'est au moins :style: :style: :love:


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ouais mais la route des Tamarins, c'est au moins :style: :style: :love:



+1 :style: :style: :love:
En plus d'être totalement utile, elle est très agréable et la vue y est incroyable.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Des ordinateurs Dell qui sentent la pisse.
> 
> Et non ce n'est pas une blague de mauvais goût pour Halloween, mais bien un couac chez le fabricant.



"Certains ordinateurs de la marque sentaient l'urine de félin. Après de nombreuses plaintes de ses clients, Dell a reconnu le problème et pointé du doigt une étape du processus de fabrication."

Je me demande bien à quelle étape de fabrication d'un ordinateur on a besoin de chats qui pissent .


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

peut être lors de la validation produit durant le contrôle qualité 

sinon: felin... Mountain LION... Snow leopard... :love:

chez Dell ils devraient se pencher sur cette théorie: c'est un coup du gang des "MAC OS X" et pis c'est tout!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2013)

*Limmense nuage de pollution en Chine visible depuis lespace*

Beurk.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Limmense nuage de pollution en Chine visible depuis lespace*
> 
> Beurk.



Beurk bis


> les chinois bouffent beaucoup de choux et pètent énormément.



AHAHHAAHAA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> [Vile calomnie anti-pets-kinoise]



JE PROTESTE !  


Les Chinois sont de grands consommateurs de badiane (&#20843;&#35282; = b&#257; ji&#462;o), ou anis étoilé (l'un des composants de la fameuse poudre aux cinq épices présente dans de nombreux plats), dont l'un des usages médicinaux est de lutter contre les gaz&#8230;

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2013)

Oui, mais la Chine reste un pays choux développé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2013)

Damned !!! J'aurais mieux fait de me taire! Je viens de découvrir l'un des noms du chou chinois : le « PET-SAI » (prononcer : « pète-saïe »)&#8230;  :mouais: 

CHOU de CHINE ou PET-SAI (brassica campestris pekinensis) - Graines-Baumaux - Authentique grainetier depuis 1943


OK, je laissse tomber. Cette histoire commence à sentir mauvais.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Beurk bis
> 
> Citation:
> les chinois bouffent beaucoup de choux et pètent énormément.
> ...


Ouais... Quelle thèse aberrante ! J'ai lu les autres réactions : il y a beaucoup de parlottes sur la Chine, décidément.
J'ai une autre théorie : c'est à force  de faire cuire leurs nouilles. Les japonais ont ainsi créé un immense nuage de vapeur.
Une étonnante et mal connue adaptation zoologique de cette pollution concerne les puces d'Asie, réputées par la longueur de leur pattes, à la recherche d'air frais, probablement, et, ce, tandis que les scorpions, devenus fous par la pollution se mettent à attaquer pas mal(77), et sauvagement.
Mais, de plus en plus de chinois semblent prendre du recul vis à vis de leur modèle économique, ils ont raison, avec cette pollution, nul doute qu'ils vont se mettre à déchanter plus largement.

Mais la pollution, hélas, ce n'est pas nouveau, au hasard :
- chez leur voisins nippons et leur accident nucléaire, on assiste à une multiplication de veaux infirmes, et, horreur, ces pauvres bêtes sont bouffies! En mer, les moules japonaises ont maintenant l'écaille hypertrophiée, c'est peu ragoûtant...
- quant à l'Afrique, elle en tracasse plus d'un (surtout nos vieux politicien). Souvenons nous, par exemple du scandale de la pollution des fûts kenyans ;
- plus près de chez nous, les effluves de Seine toxiques pour les plus jeunes ne sont pas sans conséquences.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Damned !!! J'aurais mieux fait de me taire! Je viens de découvrir l'un des noms du chou chinois : le « PET-SAI » (prononcer : « pète-saïe »)  :mouais:
> 
> CHOU de CHINE ou PET-SAI (brassica campestris pekinensis) - Graines-Baumaux - Authentique grainetier depuis 1943
> 
> ...



*Chou* En-Lai doit s'en retourner dans sa tombe


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2013)

P..., si j'en crois le post de Bigdidou, finalement, ce sera _Moulezilla_...
Après les lézards géants, les tortues ou les mites tout aussi surdimensionnées... même les japonais n'y avaient pas pensé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Après les lézards géants, les tortues ou les mites tout aussi surdimensionnées...


Des grosses mites ? Ou ça des grosses mites ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Des grosses mites ? Ou ça des grosses mites ?



Toi, tu vas te prendre un billard sur la tête...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2013)

*Le brocoli, arme inattendue contre la radioactivité*


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2013)

Super U "promeut" à nouveau le fait que les petits garçons peuvent avoir envie de jouer à la marchande et les petites filles de bricoler sur l'établi comme papa 

Catalogue de Noël : bravo Super U d'horripiler le Printemps Français et les autres réacs


> Et même si leur démarche tient davantage aux intérêts marketing qu'à la démarche militante, elle avance dans le bon sens, ce qui reste à saluer.


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2013)

Il n' y a pas de mal a ce que les fillettes jouent avec les jouets des garçons


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il n' y a pas de mal a ce que les fillettes jouent avec les jouets des garçons
> 
> Photo &#8230; Aaaarghh :afraid:



C'est 13 et les gants


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il n' y a pas de mal a ce que les fillettes jouent avec les jouets des garçons



Fille ou garçon, c'est l'horreur


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2013)

pppffffffffffff!, regardez son visage rayonnant de bonheur et de joie.

Vous voudriez la priver de son plaisir euphorique???


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2013)

Lulu la Nantaise a 50 ans


----------



## Galekal (5 Novembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Super U "promeut" à nouveau le fait que les petits garçons peuvent avoir envie de jouer à la marchande et les petites filles de bricoler sur l'établi comme papa
> 
> Catalogue de Noël : bravo Super U d'horripiler le Printemps Français et les autres réacs



Il n'y a pas nécessairement que les "réacs" a qui cela déplait. Je trouve plus que douteuses ces expériences de plasticité psychosexuelle inspirées de théories du genre a la mode. Il y a fort a parier que le résultat soit des plus borderlines.


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Il n' y a pas de mal a ce que les fillettes jouent avec les jouets des garçons





Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est 13 et les gants





loustic a dit:


> Fille ou garçon, c'est l'horreur



Effectivement, ce palmier sur la tête c'est l'horreur


----------



## ergu (5 Novembre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il n'y a pas nécessairement que les "réacs" a qui cela déplait.



Ben... Comment te dire ?...

Nan sérieux, regarde la photo illustrant l'article : on y voit un garçon et une fille jouant avec un établi de bricolage...
Hou... La civilisation en tremble sur ses bases !

Je trouve bien plus borderline de continuer à faire croire aux filles qu'elles sont _forcément_ de petites poupées délicates destinées plus tard à faire le ménage et torcher les gosses tandis que les petits garçons sont _forcément_ des brutes sanguinaires douées pour la mécanique.


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il y a fort a parier que le résultat soit des plus borderlines.



Tu veux dire des femmes qui conduiraient des camions, ou des bus, ou qui seraient gendarmes ou pompiers???

Des hommes qui resteraient à la maison??

çà n' arriiverat jamais. (Moi vivant...)


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Tu veux dire des femmes qui conduiraient des camions, ou des bus, ou qui seraient gendarmes ou pompiers???
> 
> Des hommes qui resteraient à la maison??



Des femmes dans l'équipe de France de foot ?

Des hommes ayant des menstrues ?

Des hommes qui accouchent ?


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Tu veux dire des femmes qui conduiraient des camions, ou des bus, ou qui seraient gendarmes ou pompiers???
> 
> Des hommes qui resteraient à la maison??
> 
> çà n' arriiverat jamais. (Moi vivant...)



Alaa Wardi | No Woman, No Drive - ?? ?? ????? ?? ????? - YouTube

tu peux directement aller à 27 secondes.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il n'y a pas nécessairement que les "réacs" a qui cela déplait. Je trouve plus que douteuses ces expériences de plasticité psychosexuelle inspirées de théories du genre a la mode. Il y a fort a parier que le résultat soit des plus borderlines.



Oh un réac ! :rateau:


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Des hommes qui accouchent ?




C'est fait.
Un homme accouche d'un bébé : le 1er Européen sans mère est né - Terrafemina


Enfin, pas loin.


----------



## Madalvée (5 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> C'est fait.
> Un homme accouche d'un bébé : le 1er Européen sans mère est né - Terrafemina
> 
> 
> Enfin, pas loin.


Je souhaite bonne chance à son gosse pour expliquer ça dans les cours d'école.


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2013)

Il n' aurat qu' a dire que son père, c' est sa mère, simple!! (et ce sera la vérité)

(Et il se retrouvera isolé, avec le reste de la classe qui dira "Il est ompletement zinzin ce mec là")


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> C'est fait.
> Un homme accouche d'un bébé : le 1er Européen sans mère est né - Terrafemina
> 
> 
> Enfin, pas loin.



Quelques frayeurs en lisant l'article :
"La principale problématique réside dans le sexe du bébé. Peut-être inspiré par son expérience,* son père na pas voulu lui donner de sexe*. Essuyant un refus de ladministration allemande, il a été contraint de trancher :" 

Mais ça se termine finalement de façon moins gore pour le bébé, puisque "il a déclaré son enfant de sexe masculin, et lui a donné un nom masculin"

Ouf !

Sacrés Berlinois... (qui, comme dit la chansons flirtent subtilement...)

[YOUTUBE]8H0mZzsbLM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (5 Novembre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> théories du genre a la mode.



Ah tiens, si tu pouvais filer un lien, personne n'en encore vu le début d'un paragraphe.


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Ah tiens, si tu pouvais filer un lien, personne n'en a encore vu le début d'un paragraphe.



Ou ... "si tu pouvais filer une lien, personne n'en a encore vu la début d'une paragraphe."


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Ah tiens, si tu pouvais filer un lien, personne n'en encore vu le début d'un paragraphe.



Un article qui résume très bien toute l'histoire qui est largement déformée et fantasmée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2013)

*Toute la colère de l&#8217;Espagne sur les billets de banque*

Quand les Espagnols expriment leur rejet de l&#8217;austérité et de la corruption&#8230; En écrivant des messages sur leurs billets de banque.

_S'il vous plaît, que quelqu&#8217;un retourne dans le passé et fasse en sorte que les parents de Rajoy [le Premier ministre, Mariano Rajoy] ne se rencontrent jamais_

_Ce billet est de l&#8217;argent sale, s&#8217;il vous plaît, ne le laissez pas en circulation_​


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> _Ce billet est de largent sale, sil vous plaît, ne le laissez pas en circulation_


Ironie du système combattu : ce billet vaudra peut-être cher, plus tard, parce qu'il aura obtenu une valeur historique. 
Sinon, je trouve ça pas mal, comme idée, après tout. Quand tous les billets seront décorés comme des murs de chiottes publiques, les banques et gouvernements commenceront peut-être à remarquer que ça sent le caca.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> les banques et gouvernements commenceront peut-être à remarquer que ça sent le caca.



En même temps, vu qu'ils ont décidé de tout ça ensemble et que le quadruple vitrage fait que la merde ne pue pas chez eux, je vois pas ce que ça va changer :rateau:


----------



## jonson (5 Novembre 2013)

Si tout les billets de banques sont ainsi marqués, ils deviendront peu-être inutilisables. Et alors le système bancaire s'effondrerait. Mais qui va oser retirer tout le liquide de son compte chèque pour y gribouiller. De nos jours personnes, et même à un autre moment non plus. 
La disparition de l'argent physique( billet et pièce), n'aurait pour effet que de rendre les plus pauvres encore plus pauvres.
Les espagnoles ont dû réagir ainsi par défiance envers l'autorité. Mais non dans le but d'une quelconque déstabilisation.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Si tout les billets de banques sont ainsi marqués, ils deviendront peu-être inutilisables. Et alors le système bancaire s'effondrerait. Mais qui va oser retirer tout le liquide de son compte chèque pour y gribouiller. De nos jours personnes, et même à un autre moment non plus.
> La disparition de l'argent physique( billet et pièce), n'aurait pour effet que de rendre les plus pauvres encore plus pauvres.
> Les espagnoles ont dû réagir ainsi par défiance envers l'autorité. Mais non dans le but d'une quelconque déstabilisation.



J'aime de plus en plus l'Espagne  ils se "battent" pour leurs idées, et avec des idées !


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2013)

Qui regarde vraiment les billets ?


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2013)

Qui a encore des billets??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Elle court le marathon de New York à 86 ans puis meurt le lendemain


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Elle court le marathon de New York à 86 ans puis meurt le lendemain



Bon ben... allez, hop, le père Albert, on arrête la photo, on prend ses baskets, et on va s'entraîner.


----------



## yvos (6 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon ben... allez, hop, le père Albert, on arrête la photo, on prend ses baskets, et on va s'entraîner.




un modo qui réclame ouvertement la mort d'un membre !! :afraid: Encore plus fort que Sod SenoJ


----------



## Galekal (6 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Elle court le marathon de New York à 86 ans puis meurt le lendemain



Là, ce n'est pas la pratique du sport intensif a un âge avancé qui a eu raison d'elle, mais plutôt le refus de se soigner après un choc. Il y a fort a parier que ce soit une hémorragie interne qui l'ait emportée.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> un modo qui réclame ouvertement la mort d'un membre !! :afraid: Encore plus fort que Sod SenoJ



Sod SenoJ, mon maître à _penser_.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> un modo qui réclame ouvertement la mort d'un membre !! :afraid: Encore plus fort que Sod SenoJ



D'autres sont quand même plus nuancés 





> Mais ils vont se calmer les pépères


 flute il n'est pas modo celui qui a lancé cette phrase


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Elle court le marathon de New York à 86 ans puis meurt le lendemain


En même temps courir des marathons faut vouloir crever. D'ailleurs il y a un précédent historique... 
Blague à part, je n'aime pas les sports d'endurance extrême. S'entraîner à se détruire, je perçois peu l'intérêt... c'est du  bodycrushing...


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

dans l'extreme de l'extreme: y a l'iron man,


----------



## Galekal (6 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> dans l'extreme de l'extreme: y a l'iron man,



Le triathlon des cyborgs


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Qui a encore des billets??



je ne règle mes achats qu'en espèce


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2013)

Oui , mais  avec des piéces

A moins que...

C' est les gens riches qui ont des billets!


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> C' est les gens riches qui ont des billets!



ou les collectionneurs


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Elle court le marathon de New York à 86 ans puis meurt le lendemain



pourquoi un 

y'a rien de drôle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2013)

*Après le Trésor américain, c'est le tour de Bruxelles de critiquer le modèle de croissance allemand.*

Depuis le temps que je le disais&#8230;  Il était temps qu'on m'écoute en haut lieu !  

_Beggar Thy Neighbour_ : Beggar thy neighbour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## inkclub (7 Novembre 2013)

les temps sont durs en belgique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

A Jakarta, les masseuses cèdent la place aux serpents ...


----------



## legritch (7 Novembre 2013)

Les effets de la crise en Espagne :mouais::love:


----------



## patlek (7 Novembre 2013)

Etes vous beau ou moche?

Si vous vous posez la question, que vous avez du mal a trancher... Voici une solution pour le savoir=

Les établissements Costes font tout pour cacher leurs clients moches | Glamour

Apres, c' est une question d' évaluation, une fois placé, il faut sortir le metre, et mesurer la distance qui sépare la table du fond de la salle, et de l' entrée...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

Ben voilà, c'est clair, j'irai cacher, mieux je n'irai pas chez eux


----------



## Penetrator (7 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben voilà, c'est clair, j'irai cacher, mieux je n'irai pas chez eux


peut on toucher la marchandise chez coste ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> peut on toucher la marchandise chez coste ?



Des yeux, oui, nan mais des fois!!!


----------



## Le docteur (7 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Etes vous beau ou moche?
> 
> Si vous vous posez la question, que vous avez du mal a trancher... Voici une solution pour le savoir=
> 
> ...



Vous avez déjà vu une émission de télévision ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------




Penetrator a dit:


> peut on toucher la marchandise chez coste ?



Ca dépend. T'es beau ou t'es moche ???


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2013)

Célébrité et pognon...


----------



## Galekal (8 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps courir des marathons faut vouloir crever. D'ailleurs il y a un précédent historique...
> Blague à part, je n'aime pas les sports d'endurance extrême. S'entraîner à se détruire, je perçois peu l'intérêt... c'est du  bodycrushing...



Pour nuancer : les sports d'endurance peuvent être une très bonne chose mais a condition que leur pratique reste mesurée. 

Ce n'est donc pas une simple formalité administrative lorsqu'un certificat médical récent est demandé lors de l'inscription aux compétitions. Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est vraiment que dans l'extrême que les risques du sport peuvent en dépasser les bénéfices.


----------



## naas (8 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Célébrité et pognon...



Pourquoi pognon ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Pour nuancer : les sports d'endurance peuvent être une très bonne chose mais a condition que leur pratique reste mesurée.
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas une simple formalité administrative lorsqu'un certificat médical récent est demandé lors de l'inscription aux compétitions. Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est vraiment que dans l'extrême que les risques du sport peuvent en dépasser les bénéfices.


C'est pas concluant 





> Vous avez demandé à visiter http://www.lanutrition.fr/les-news/l-exces-de-sports-d-endurance-est-dangereux-pour-le-coeur.htm, *mais en dépit de tous nos efforts, nos ordinateurs n'ont pas réussi à la trouver. Que s'est-il passé ?*


----------



## Powerdom (8 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous avez déjà vu une émission de télévision ???
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------
> 
> ...



moi au boulot ils m'ont mis à l'accueil


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi au boulot ils m'ont mis à l'accueil



C'est toi qui fait le tri ? :rateau:


----------



## Galekal (8 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est pas concluant



Serveur en carton, probablement.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Novembre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Serveur en carton, probablement.


Serveur moche ils ont du le mettre au fond ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2013)

*Israël-Liban : la guerre du pois chiche aura bien lieu*

C'est affreux, toute cette haine. Même les pois chiches s'y mettent.


----------



## patlek (8 Novembre 2013)

Ha... les cailleras de banlieues...

Ces affaires qui rattrapent les Balkany - Le Nouvel Observateur


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2013)

*Plus aucune excuse sera admise...*


----------



## Le docteur (9 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Célébrité et pognon...


C'est un photomontage ou je rêve ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------




naas a dit:


> Pourquoi pognon ?



Wall Street Journal ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> Pour nuancer : les sports d'endurance peuvent être une très bonne chose mais a condition que leur pratique reste mesurée.
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas une simple formalité administrative lorsqu'un certificat médical récent est demandé lors de l'inscription aux compétitions. Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est vraiment que dans l'extrême que les risques du sport peuvent en dépasser les bénéfices.



Dépend ce que tu appelles l'extrême. Le sport est loin d'être bon pour la santé, ou du moins ce n'est pas aussi tranché que ça. 
Dès qu'il y a compétition, en général, tu prends des risques, déjà. 

Le sport  use les articulations prématurément, fait vieillir les cellules, fatigue les organes. Alors bien sûr, en même temps il maintient la masse musculaire, oxygène les muscles, puise dans les réserves de graisses. 

On pense d'ailleurs souvent aux sports de force, mais on oublie que les sports d'endurance, si on fait le compte de toutes les victimes les pratiquant occasionnellement ou de façon obsessionnelle, sont certainement encore plus mauvais. 
C'est une légende urbaine, l'idée que le jogging soit bon pour la santé. Ca flingue les articulations à cause des chocs répétés, ça raccourcit les muscles (ben oui! on n'"allonge" pas un muscle en faisant des sports d'endurance, mais par contre on le "raccourcit" en répétant les contractions en fin de course, plus exactement on l'hypertonifie ce qui est dangereux pour les articulations et déséquilibre en général les tensions antagonistes), c'est dangereux pour le c&#339;ur pour des personnes qui estiment qu'il faut se foutre hors d'haleine, surtout si elles ne sont pas sportives à la base). Sans compter que la mode est au "fractionné" avec pointes de vitesse puis retour à un rythme plus cool puis rebelote. On ne sait même pas si l'homme est un animal fait pour faire ce genre d'efforts.
En plus, poussé à l'extrême, ça dégrade la masse musculaire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Plus aucune excuse sera admise...*





> un jet commence à se disperser en gouttelettes après avoir parcouru une distance d'environ 15 centimètres. L'astuce consiste donc à se tenir le plus près possible de la cible


C'est là qu'on voit que Rocco Siffredi part tout de même avec un avantage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> moi au boulot ils m'ont mis à l'accueil





Si tu ne travaille pas aux SAV, je dis bravo !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2013)

*Rien ne nous aura été épargné !*


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Rien ne nous aura été épargné !*



On est tombé bien pas bas. Je n'ai pas lu l'article seul le titre a suffit.

Sinon par ici aussi y a du niveau: ils ont imprimé la première arme à feu en métal.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Novembre 2013)

Un peu d'histoire de la gastronomie ou de la médecine anglaise (enfin des Rois).
En cas de problème d'accès, c'est aussi là.
C'est vrai, ça fait un bail, mais je me méfierais quand même des Royal Cheese des MacDo londoniens (que cache le "Royal" :afraid: ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




jonson a dit:


> On est tombé bien pas bas. Je n'ai pas lu l'article seul le titre a suffit.
> 
> Sinon par ici aussi y a du niveau: ils ont imprimé la première arme à feu en métal.



Mouai. C'est super complexe une arme. Je me souviens du service militaire quand il fallait monter et démonter son pistolet, et accessoirement courir après les petits ressorts et pièces diverses, que si on les remettait pas dedans à la bonne place, on se faisait engueuler.
Alors imprimer un truc comme ça en 3D, je suis dubitatif.
D'un autre côté, c'est le Monde, bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mouai. C'est super complexe une arme. Je me souviens du service militaire quand il fallait monter et démonter son pistolet, et accessoirement courir après les petits ressorts et pièces diverses, que si on les remettait pas dedans à la bonne place, on se faisait engueuler.
> Alors imprimer un truc comme ça en 3D, je suis dubitatif.



Impossible n&#8217;est pas français !  

Le revolver Chamelot-Delvigne modèle 1873, qui a été utilisé par l&#8217;armée française pendant près de 70 années, avait été conçu pour pouvoir être démonté sans outil et ses pièces devaient être assez simples pour être réparables par un forgeron de village en cas de besoin. Si vous en trouvez un en bon état dans votre grenier, ne le jetez pas, même si vous n'aimez pas les armes. Une belle pièce vaut le prix d&#8217;un MacBook Air&#8230;









&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

Puisqu'il est question d'armes&#8230;

*Le capitaine James Kirk commandera &#8230; l&#8217;USS Zumwalt, le dernier destroyer de l&#8217;US Navy* 

Star Trek, le retour !  

On peut voir aussi la bête ici : http://www.meretmarine.com/fr/content/uss-zumwalt-le-super-destroyer-furtif-americain-est-flot


----------



## jonson (11 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Puisqu'il est question d'armes
> 
> *Le capitaine James Kirk commandera  lUSS Zumwalt, le dernier destroyer de lUS Navy*
> 
> ...



Wohaa!!! 

Qu'il est moche ce bateau. Le capitaine Kirk a lâché son USS Enterprise pour ça! Quel déception.


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mouai. C'est super complexe une arme. Je me souviens du service militaire quand il fallait monter et démonter son pistolet, et accessoirement courir après les petits ressorts et pièces diverses, que si on les remettait pas dedans à la bonne place, on se faisait engueuler.
> Alors imprimer un truc comme ça en 3D, je suis dubitatif.
> D'un autre côté, c'est le Monde, bon.



Ouai ça reste assez simple quand même, pas difficile d'imaginer qu'on imprime les pièces séparément et qu'il suffit ensuite de les monter. Il est évident qu'on pourra tout imprimer de toute façon, une révolution qui va arriver sous peu, un bordel sans nom aussi. On pourra imprimer des médicaments par exemple. Déjà que ça a été le bordel avec de simples fichiers multimédias, je t'explique même pas ce qui va se passer quand on pourra imprimer et donc dupliquer, tout et n'importe quoi, parce que oui on y arrivera.


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On pourra imprimer des médicaments par exemple.



pour cela faudrait quand meme avoir la molécule du dit médoc a disposition, chose qui risque pas d'arriver de si tôt!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> pour cela faudrait quand meme avoir la molécule du dit médoc a disposition, chose qui risque pas d'arriver de si tôt!



Mais si, aucun problème, ça sera comme pour presque toutes les imprimantes actuelles, des "combinés", tu places la pilule (ou le suppositoire) d'origine dans le scanner intégré, et tu en fais autant de photocopies que nécessaire ! 

Bon, j'admets que pour les sirops, il va y avoir un petit problème :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (11 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> pour cela faudrait quand meme avoir la molécule du dit médoc a disposition, chose qui risque pas d'arriver de si tôt!



Bientôt des imprimantes à molécules ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai ça reste assez simple quand même, pas difficile d'imaginer qu'on imprime les pièces séparément et qu'il suffit ensuite de les monter. *Il est évident qu'on pourra tout imprimer de toute façon, une révolution qui va arriver sous peu, un bordel sans nom aussi.* On pourra imprimer des médicaments par exemple. Déjà que ça a été le bordel avec de simples fichiers multimédias, *je t'explique même pas ce qui va se passer quand on pourra imprimer et donc dupliquer, tout et n'importe quoi, parce que oui on y arrivera*.



Ça risque d'être un problème de taille   

http://forums.macg.co/terrasse/sextoy-hommes-219852.html#post4706375


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Novembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai ça reste assez simple quand même, pas difficile d'imaginer qu'on imprime les pièces séparément et qu'il suffit ensuite de les monter. Il est évident qu'on pourra tout imprimer de toute façon, une révolution qui va arriver sous peu, un bordel sans nom aussi. On pourra imprimer des médicaments par exemple. Déjà que ça a été le bordel avec de simples fichiers multimédias, je t'explique même pas ce qui va se passer quand on pourra imprimer et donc dupliquer, tout et n'importe quoi, parce que oui on y arrivera.



Imprimer des médicaments, donc des molécules (médicaments ou pas), très sincèrement, c'est pour tout de suite.
Par contre, on commence à imprimer des tissus humains, et il est tout à fait probable que toi et moi nous verront de la peau "imprimée", des os, des tendons, des morceaux de trachée, voire des organes plus complexes (foie...).
Pour d'autres organes, plus "mécaniques" (et mécaniquement plus complexes; je pense au cur), il semble que la voie actuelle soit plutôt celle des nouveaux biomatériaux et des nano tissus.
Et ce qui est dingue dans tout ça, c'est tu continueras toujours à faire le bonheur de tes patients avec des suppositoires effervescents, imprimés ou pas.


----------



## subsole (11 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Imprimer des médicaments, donc des molécules (médicaments ou pas), très sincèrement, c'est pour tout de suite.
> Par contre, on commence à imprimer des tissus humains, et il est tout à fait probable que toi et moi nous verront de la peau "imprimée", des os, des tendons, des morceaux de trachée, voire des organes plus complexes (foie...).
> Pour d'autres organes, plus "mécaniques" (et mécaniquement plus complexes; je pense au cur), il semble que la voie actuelle soit plutôt celle des nouveaux biomatériaux et des nano tissus.
> Et ce qui est dingue dans tout ça, c'est tu continueras toujours à faire le bonheur de tes patients avec des suppositoires effervescents, imprimés ou pas.



Enlarge your penis *=> Print*


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Impossible n&#8217;est pas français !
> 
> Le revolver Chamelot-Delvigne modèle 1873, qui a été utilisé par l&#8217;armée française pendant près de 70 années, avait été conçu pour pouvoir être démonté sans outil et ses pièces devaient être assez simples pour être réparables par un forgeron de village en cas de besoin. Si vous en trouvez un en bon état dans votre grenier, ne le jetez pas, même si vous n'aimez pas les armes. Une belle pièce vaut le prix d&#8217;un MacBook Air&#8230;
> 
> ...



Le flingue qu'on avait était un truc sans barillet, très lourd et plein de ressorts. Le type qui en achèterait un très cher comme objet de collection, faudrait l'expertiser sur le plan psychiatrique.
D'ailleurs, on nous a expliqué comment ça marchait (jamais rien compris, d'ailleurs), comment s'en servir, mais pas à quoi ça pouvait bien nous servir.
À achever les blessés en en mettant un maximum partout, histoire de dramatiser un peu le truc, je sais pas (y a quand même plein de moyens plus propres, rapides et discrets).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Enlarge your penis *=> Print*



Ah, oui, là, bonne idée...

La start-up qui se lance dans l'impression de pénis, d'abord j'investis un max, ensuite, j'ai rien contre tester le modèle Rocco.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le flingue qu'on avait était un truc sans barillet, très lourd et plein de ressorts.



Un pistolet semi-automatique MAC/MAS 50 (adopté en 1950 et fabriqué par la manufacture d'armes de Châtellerault à partir de 1950, puis par celle de Saint-Étienne dans les années 60-70). 


armement reglementaire francais les armes de poing


Il semble très simple à démonter/remonter. Je trouve que tu chipotes


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Un pistolet semi-automatique MAC/MAS 50 (adopté en 1950 et fabriqué par la manufacture d'armes de Châtellerault à partir de 1950, puis par celle de Saint-Étienne dans les années 60-70).
> 
> 
> armement reglementaire francais les armes de poing
> ...



C'était mon arme de dotation lors de mon service militaire (j'étais radio dans la compagnie mécanisée du 22ème B.C.A.), et je peux témoigner que démontage et remontage n'avaient rien de compliqué, mais il est vrai que mon Remington actuel ou mon Griswold & Gunnison sont encore plus simples


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Un pistolet semi-automatique MAC/MAS 50 (adopté en 1950 et fabriqué par la manufacture d'armes de Châtellerault à partir de 1950, puis par celle de Saint-Étienne dans les années 60-70).
> 
> 
> armement reglementaire francais les armes de poing
> ...



Tu es un puis de sciences !
Oui, c'est celui-là !
Je reconnais le petit ressort nº23 ! 
Et te fâche pas, je te jure que les "TP" de démontage/remontage, c'était folklorique. 
Bon, peut-être qu'on n'y mettait pas toute la concentration que cet exercice essentiel pour notre avenir nécessitait.

Sinon,plus d'un kg à bout de bras et j'ai tiré avec ça ! Et maintenant je fais la gueule dès qu'un smartphone prend quelques grammes...
Merci pour ce moment de nostalgie qui me replonge dans un temps où j'étais jeune beau et fort (néanmoins chipoteur)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2013)

Pfffffff !!!! Vous êtes des "petits" ... :rateau: ... Moi j'avais ça (un FAL M3) :





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !!!! Vous êtes des "petits" ... :rateau: ... Moi j'avais ça (un FAL M3) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce fusil d'assaut est effectivement très *LONG*. Ça vise à compenser un truc plus court, peut-être ?      
 :rateau:   

Oui, je sais, c'est facile


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce fusil d'assaut est effectivement très *LONG*. Ça vise à compenser un truc plus court, peut-être ?
> :rateau:
> 
> Oui, je sais, c'est facile



 ....


----------



## legritch (11 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !!!! Vous êtes des "petits" ... :rateau: ... Moi j'avais ça (un FAL M3) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh un fal, j'en ai eu un aussi (mais celui-là est un peu différent) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h36 ----------

Le mien ressemblait à ça : fusil fal - Recherche Google


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2013)

*Escroquerie à Evry : un soi-disant marabout change les bijoux en boîtes de thon*

Salaud ! Le thon fait partie des grands poissons pélagiques en voie de disparition !


----------



## patlek (11 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !!!! Vous êtes des "petits" ... :rateau: ... Moi j'avais ça (un FAL M3) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battu:


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2013)

Sans déconner :casse: je ne sais pas le pire, les parents qui la coiffent ou s'équipent d'un tel engin :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !!!! Vous êtes des "petits" ... :rateau: ... Moi j'avais ça (un FAL M3) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof bof, chez nous aussi, les petits, les obscurs, les sans grade, ils avaient un machin de grande longueur !




Le PA c'était réservé aux officiers et à l'élite des gradés, ça se méritait !   

Bon, en fait, en ce qui me concerne, en plus du poids des galons, je devais me trimballer ça :




Alors tu penses si, lors des trecks en haute montagne, si je l'aimais, mon PA, parce que le FSA 49/59, s'il était très joli à regarder, à porter en plus du PP10 et de ses piles de rechange*, ça aurait été &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; un peu en surcharge 

(*) une pile c'était à peu près le format d'un bidon de 2 l d'huile (un peu moins haut), mais avec le poids d'un bidon de 5 l (plein) :rateau:


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2013)

Moi, le plus gros que j' ai eut en arme, dans mes mains, c' est çà:






Pan! mort le zozio!! A mort les zozios!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, le plus gros que j' ai eut en arme, dans mes mains, c' est çà:
> 
> Pan! mort le zozio!! A mort les zozios!!!



Vous voyez tous petit.
Moi, je rêve de ça ou rien :





Plus de problème sur le périph'.
En plus, y'a sûrement très peu de ressorts dedans.
Bon, la dimension phallique du truc m'a pas échappée, je vais donc me le procurer avec un élargeur de pénis pour faire taire les mauvaises langues (dont Crates).

Le seul vrai problème : est-ce que ça va s'adapter sur ma Citroën familiale ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Plus de problème sur le périph'.
> En plus, y'a sûrement très peu de ressorts dedans.
> Bon, la dimension phallique du truc m'a pas échappée, je vais donc me le procurer avec un élargeur de pénis pour faire taire les mauvaises langues (dont Crates).
> 
> Le seul vrai problème : est-ce que ça va s'adapter sur ma Citroën familiale ?



On peut essayer d'adapter  ça sur nos Citroën


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2013)

Bon, ça va aller avec les concours de zizis hein...


----------



## rabisse (12 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> On peut essayer d'adapter  ça sur nos Citroën



Déjà réalisé sur le modèle familial.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

des alcooliques nettoient les rues en échange... de bières

Ben santé


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> des alcooliques nettoient les rues en échange... de bières
> 
> Ben santé



Merci pour l'info sur laquelle je ne serais jamais tombé sinon.
Instructif, en effet. La politique initiale des Pays Bas vis à vis de l'usage et des usagers dépendant aux psychotropes (et l'alcool est particulièrement toxique et désocialisant) n'a cessé d'être progressivement pervertie. Ici, on atteint un paroxysme d'un cynisme effarant, en prenant pour alibi la réduction de risque (en fait manifestement inexistante) et en oubliant qu'elle ne conçoit que si elle est articulée aux soins.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2013)

pour ma part je ne vois pas ce que cela à d'effrayant. On donne 5 bières à des gens en échange d'un travail.

Quand ils ne les donnaient pas ces personnes les buvaient de toute façon en faisant le cirque et la manche pour pouvoir se les payer, et sans doute en dégradant leur environnement. c'est tout bénéfice pour tout le monde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2013)

*Botox et tétanos, un étonnant cocktail pour soigner la douleur*


----------



## legritch (12 Novembre 2013)

*Un homme trace son ordinateur volé et le retrouve chez son dealer*



Si on ne peut plus faire confiance au petit commerçant du coin Où va le monde, je vous le demande?


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2013)

Un arrêt de la musique qui fait du bruit.
... et qui rend triste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Un arrêt de la musique qui fait du bruit.
> ... et qui rend triste.



Comme quoi  "qui va piano" ne va pas forcément sano" ! :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (12 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !!!! Vous êtes des "petits" ... :rateau: ... Moi j'avais ça (un FAL M3) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'aime bien les gros engins, hein, Zebig ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Escroquerie à Evry : un soi-disant marabout change les bijoux en boîtes de thon*
> 
> Salaud ! Le thon fait partie des grands poissons pélagiques en voie de disparition !



Faut arrêter de dire du mal des marabouts. Celui-là il a déjà trouvé la pierre philosophale inversée : il transforme l'or en plomb (et un peu de vif-argent).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Moi, le plus gros que j' ai eut en arme, dans mes mains, c' est çà:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le même ! D'ailleurs c'est très con comme jeu, en y repensant.
Parce que la seule chose que j'ai manipulé à l'armée, c'était des bouquins (objection).
Par contre je suis une merde comme philosophe : tous mes camarades se sont fait réformer P4. J'avais une excuse : j'ai réalisé que je devais partir aux 3 jours la veille, du coup niveau préparation, j'étais minable. Et quand j'ai vu l'allure physique du français moyen quand on nous a collé à moitié à poil en rang, je me suis dit que j'étais grillé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h39 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Un arrêt de la musique qui fait du bruit.
> ... et qui rend triste.



Je me rappelle d'un article de Val il y'a de ça sans doute bien quinze-vingt ans qui prétendaient que même les Pleyel n'étaient plus à la mesure de leur réputation, ce qui forçait, toujours selon ses dires, des pianistes amis à acheter de l'occasion. 
Quelqu'un sait-il si ces allégations étaient vraies ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je me rappelle d'un article de Val il y'a de ça sans doute bien quinze-vingt ans qui prétendaient que même les Pleyel n'étaient plus à la mesure de leur réputation, ce qui forçait, toujours selon ses dires, des pianistes amis à acheter de l'occasion.
> Quelqu'un sait-il si ces allégations étaient vraies ?


Je pense que c'est plutôt qu'ils ne retrouvaient pas dans les nouveaux le son qu'ils avaient dans les anciens, ce qui est tout à fait normal, ne serait-ce que parce que le bois travaille, sèche, les colles ne sont pas les mêmes, etc.
Et puis il y a ce que j'appelle "l'effet stradivarius" ou "l'effet grand cru", à savoir que si tu sais que le violon est un stradivarius (ou le piano un Pleyel de la grande époque, ou le pif un grand cru), tu auras un a priori favorable qui te feras le surestimer. Pour preuve des écoutes à l'aveugle, ou des violons modernes ont supplanté des Stradivarius et des Guarneri, ou plus récemment Régine Crespin qui s'est fait sortir au premier tour dans l'émission 'le jardin des critiques' alors que sa version des Nuits d'été est considérée comme une référence par tout le monde, moi le premier. Il fallait d'ailleurs entendre les réactions a posteriori de ceux qui l'avaient éliminée sans ménagement ("c'est pas possible", "il faut réécouter", "vous êtes sur ?", et j'en passe... Ils avaient déboulonné l'icône à l'insu de leur plein gré )


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2013)

Amusant ou pas ? Rire ou pleurer ?


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense que c'est plutôt qu'ils ne retrouvaient pas dans les nouveaux le son qu'ils avaient dans les anciens, ce qui est tout à fait normal, ne serait-ce que parce que le bois travaille, sèche, les colles ne sont pas les mêmes, etc.
> Et puis il y a ce que j'appelle "l'effet stradivarius" ou "l'effet grand cru", à savoir que si tu sais que le violon est un stradivarius (ou le piano un Pleyel de la grande époque, ou le pif un grand cru), tu auras un a priori favorable qui te feras le surestimer. Pour preuve des écoutes à l'aveugle, ou des violons modernes ont supplanté des Stradivarius et des Guarneri, ou plus récemment Régine Crespin qui s'est fait sortir au premier tour dans l'émission 'le jardin des critiques' alors que sa version des Nuits d'été est considérée comme une référence par tout le monde, moi le premier. Il fallait d'ailleurs entendre les réactions a posteriori de ceux qui l'avaient éliminée sans ménagement ("c'est pas possible", "il faut réécouter", "vous êtes sur ?", et j'en passe... Ils avaient déboulonné l'icône à l'insu de leur plein gré )



Autant stradivarius je connais (surement à cause des films quand il y a un violon volé c'est un stradivarius), autant Pleyel ça me dit rien (surement parce que c'est plus compliqué de voler un piano)


----------



## Le docteur (13 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense que c'est plutôt qu'ils ne retrouvaient pas dans les nouveaux le son qu'ils avaient dans les anciens, ce qui est tout à fait normal, ne serait-ce que parce que le bois travaille, sèche, les colles ne sont pas les mêmes, etc.
> Et puis il y a ce que j'appelle "l'effet stradivarius" ou "l'effet grand cru", à savoir que si tu sais que le violon est un stradivarius (ou le piano un Pleyel de la grande époque, ou le pif un grand cru), tu auras un a priori favorable qui te feras le surestimer. Pour preuve des écoutes à l'aveugle, ou des violons modernes ont supplanté des Stradivarius et des Guarneri, ou plus récemment Régine Crespin qui s'est fait sortir au premier tour dans l'émission 'le jardin des critiques' alors que sa version des Nuits d'été est considérée comme une référence par tout le monde, moi le premier. Il fallait d'ailleurs entendre les réactions a posteriori de ceux qui l'avaient éliminée sans ménagement ("c'est pas possible", "il faut réécouter", "vous êtes sur ?", et j'en passe... Ils avaient déboulonné l'icône à l'insu de leur plein gré )



Décidément le principe de la réputation serait aussi efficace ? J'ai vu le coup pour des vins goûtés à l'aveugle...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Autant stradivarius je connais (surement à cause des films quand il y a un violon volé c'est un stradivarius), autant Pleyel ça me dit rien (surement parce que c'est plus compliqué de voler un piano)



Comment ça, tu ne connais pas _Les Déménageurs de piano_ ???


			
				Gainsbourg a dit:
			
		

> C'est nous les démenageurs de pianos
> Des Steinway, des Pleyel et de Gaveau
> Du tintement des pourboires économiques
> Nous on connaît la musique


----------



## Penetrator (13 Novembre 2013)

tsoin tsoin
wakali wakala
tsoin tsoin


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Décidément le principe de la réputation serait aussi efficace ? J'ai vu le coup pour des vins goûtés à l'aveugle...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------
> 
> ...



Quoi Gainsbourg a posté une chanson sur macge ??? 

Non je connaissais pas  maintenant je connais. 

Mais concrètement la fermeture de Peynel (enfin l'abandon de la fabrication vu qu'il y en a encore à vendre d'après ce que j'ai compris) m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Sauvegarder le savoir-faire français je suis entièrement d'accord, mais c'est quand même à la société de tout faire pour sauvegarder ce savoir-faire et si elle est dans l'incapacité de le faire, de s'adapter, de se diversifier, la fin est logique non ? Triste mais logique.

Une société, bien qu'étant une personne morale, n'est pas "immortelle".


----------



## ergu (13 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> la fermeture de Peynel



Qui ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Qui ?



Ki







​


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Qui ?



Aha oui bah voilà, je connais pas pleyel pardon !

J'étais plus gibson/finder moi hein pour finir chez yamaha d'ailleurs (ou ibanez)


----------



## ergu (13 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Aha oui bah voilà, je connais pas pleyel pardon !
> 
> J'étais plus gibson*/finder* moi hein pour finir chez yamaha d'ailleurs (ou ibanez)



Mouhahahahahahahahaha !

désolé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2013)

C'est à se fender la poire


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Novembre 2013)

pff je peux même pas éditer, tampax. 
Là c'est volontaire, mais cette semaine (et c'est pas fini, j'ai fait que enchainer les lapsus calami, boutade involontaire, correction automatique douteuse ...)

Le fondateur du site "Hollande-demission.fr" arrêté cet après-midi | Valeurs actuelles

.....


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2013)

il me semble que son avion avait également été empêché de voler cet été. bientôt la fermeture de son site ?


Quand Tyson surprend sa femme dans les bras de Brad Pitt


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Le fondateur du site "Hollande-demission.fr" arrêté cet après-midi | Valeurs actuelles
> 
> .....


Repris par tous les sites dont on n'attendait pas moins (Atlantico, Agoravox...) et quelques blogs bien à droite, mais pas par le Figaro. Serait-il devenu un journal de gauche ?


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2013)

je viens de m'abonner à son fil twiitter du coup.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> pff je peux même pas éditer, tampax.
> Là c'est volontaire, mais cette semaine (et c'est pas fini, j'ai fait que enchainer les lapsus calami, boutade involontaire, correction automatique douteuse ...)
> 
> Le fondateur du site "Hollande-demission.fr" arrêté cet après-midi | Valeurs actuelles
> ...





Romuald a dit:


> Repris par tous les sites dont on n'attendait pas moins (Atlantico, Agoravox...) et quelques blogs bien à droite, mais pas par le Figaro. Serait-il devenu un journal de gauche ?





naas a dit:


> je viens de m'abonner à son fil twiitter du coup.



Bon, ne nous leurrons pas, le vrai scandale, c'est pas qu'ils l'aient arrêté, c'est que d!ci peu (si ça n'est déjà fait), ils vont le relacher  C'est con, d'avoir fermé le bagne de Cayenne :mouais:


----------



## legritch (14 Novembre 2013)

Un suprématiste blanc possède des origines africaines et l'apprend en direct


----------



## patlek (14 Novembre 2013)

On possede tous des origines africaines (voir le chapitre Evolution)


----------



## Le docteur (14 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Qui ?



Un instant j'ai espéré que c'était la fermeture d'Edwy Plenel


----------



## patlek (14 Novembre 2013)

Ouf... ppffflllllllllll... j' ai eut peur, je me sentais pas bien, ouffff

Taxe à 75 % : les patrons de clubs reportent la grève

... çà va mieux maintenant, je respire.


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Ouf... ppffflllllllllll... j' ai eut peur, je me sentais pas bien, ouffff
> 
> Taxe à 75 % : les patrons de clubs reportent la grève
> 
> ... çà va mieux maintenant, je respire.


Bandes de tafioles !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Bandes de tafioles !








Oooh, la bonne idée


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2013)

De tout façon le foot c'est un sport de tafioles à 100%.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> De tout façon le foot c'est un sport de tafioles à 100%.



Nan ! à 75% (au delà de 1 million par mois) !


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2013)

Tu vas pas me dire que ces tafioles qui tombent pour un rien sont pas des tafioles a 100% ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Bandes de tafioles !


Sale petite ordure homophobe!
T'es vraiment qu'un gros pédé!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2013)

Je t'ai connu plus consensuel. Ah, non, merde c'est Ergu


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Novembre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Tu vas pas me dire que ces tafioles qui tombent pour un rien sont pas des tafioles a 100% ?!



C'était une blague avec les impôts ....


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2013)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sale petite ordure homophobe!
> T'es vraiment qu'un gros pédé!



Il est gros ?


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2013)

Juste un peu bas de poitrine© :style:


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2013)

Ahhhhhh :love:


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2013)

Lara Fabian a peur de devenir sourde
Certains parleront de justice immanente, d'autres de retour sur investissement


----------



## Penetrator (15 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Lara Fabian a peur de devenir sourde
> Certains parleront de justice immanente, d'autres de retour sur investissement


c'est pas plutôt ses fans qu'ils devraient avoir peur de devenir sourds ?


----------



## legritch (15 Novembre 2013)

Comme quoi, pas besoin de forcer les filles pour avoir des bisous


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Lara Fabian a peur de devenir sourde
> Certains parleront de justice immanente, d'autres de retour sur investissement





Penetrator a dit:


> c'est pas plutôt ses fans qu'ils devraient avoir peur de devenir sourds ?



Aucun risque, s'ils n'étaient pas déjà sourds avant, ils ne seraient certainement pas devenus ses fans


----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2013)

je ne connais pas ses chansons, mais j'imagine que si elle a autant de fan, c'est qu'elle doit avoir un minimum de talent non ? 
Pourquoi toujours taper sur ceux qui ont du succès, qui réussissent ? c'est bien une réaction de français...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne connais pas ses chansons, mais j'imagine que si elle a autant de fan, c'est qu'elle doit avoir un minimum de talent non ?
> Pourquoi toujours taper sur ceux qui ont du succès, qui réussissent ? c'est bien une réaction de français...



[mode point Godwin] Hitler aussi avait des millions de fans, au début.  [/mode point Godwin]


----------



## ergu (15 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pourquoi toujours taper sur ceux qui ont du succès, qui réussissent ?



On tape pas, on fait des vannes (faciles et éculées) à propos d'une news.

Et ça tombe sur une chanteuse à succès parce que si ça concernait Ginette Legros, ma voisine du huitième qui chante sous la douche, d'abord il n'y aurait pas de news à commenter et ensuite ça ne ferait marrer personne.


----------



## legritch (15 Novembre 2013)

La Suède ferme ses prisons : La Suède ferme ses prisons, faute de détenus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------

Ah, ok, le forum récupère les titres des pages pour les liens «nus». &#128530;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------

Hautes-Pyrénées: un SDF tue un vieil homme et dévore son coeur - 15/11/2013 - leParisien.fr


----------



## Galekal (15 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne connais pas ses chansons, mais j'imagine que si elle a autant de fan, c'est qu'elle doit avoir un minimum de talent non ?



On ne peut pas lui enlever qu'elle est très "regardable". 
Pour ce qui est du répertoire musical, c'est... comment dire... un peu inégal.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Novembre 2013)

Elle est aussi un peu "peau de vache" en concert.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2013)

Tiens, hier dans "Envoyé Spécial" j'ai regardé le reportage sur le "darknet" avec le fameux réseau TOR ... :mouais:

Vous en pensez quoi ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2013)

J'suis trop triste !  

ÂGÉE DE 507 ANS, MING, LA PLUS VIEILLE PALOURDE DU MONDE EST MORTE


----------



## jugnin (15 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens, hier dans "Envoyé Spécial" j'ai regardé le reportage sur le "darknet" avec le fameux réseau TOR ... :mouais:
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ???



Que du coup jai téléchargé Tor.


----------



## ergu (15 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> J'suis trop triste !
> 
> ÂGÉE DE 507 ANS, MING, LA PLUS VIEILLE PALOURDE DU MONDE EST MORTE



Elle vivait dans la vase ?


----------



## jugnin (15 Novembre 2013)

Subtil. Tes en forme aujourdhui dis ?


----------



## ergu (15 Novembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Subtil. Tes en forme aujourdhui dis ?



Une vanne légère pour une palourde, c'est plutôt de mise, non ?


----------



## jugnin (15 Novembre 2013)

Nempêche, ptêt quelle va réapparaitre quelque part, mais ce sera pas Lourdes.


----------



## Penetrator (15 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> On tape pas, on fait des vannes (faciles et éculées) à propos d'une news.
> 
> Et ça tombe sur une chanteuse à succès parce que si ça concernait Ginette Legros, ma voisine du huitième qui chante sous la douche, d'abord il n'y aurait pas de news à commenter et ensuite ça ne ferait marrer personne.


si bien sur si tu nous mets une vidéo de son récital 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> On ne peut pas lui enlever qu'elle est très "regardable".
> Pour ce qui est du répertoire musical, c'est... comment dire... un peu inégal.


c'est pratique pour apprendre l'anatomie de la bouche , de la gorge voire des cordes vocales 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> J'suis trop triste !
> 
> ÂGÉE DE 507 ANS, MING, LA PLUS VIEILLE PALOURDE DU MONDE EST MORTE


et pour les moules ?


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Elle vivait dans la vase ?


Elle cassait pas des briques !


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens, hier dans "Envoyé Spécial" j'ai regardé le reportage sur le "darknet" avec le fameux réseau TOR ... :mouais:
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ???


C'est sympa qu'une chaine fasse un reportage sur tor, le probleme c'est que les utilisateurs de tor sont pistés. Du coup,je ne m'y suis jamais mis.
Tor est a la base dans la nebuleuse de bitorent et autres.
Bref sympa comme principe mais qui fini toujours par regrouper les mauvais cotés de l'humain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne connais pas ses chansons, mais j'imagine que si elle a autant de fan, c'est qu'elle doit avoir un minimum de talent non ?
> Pourquoi toujours taper sur ceux qui ont du succès, qui réussissent ? c'est bien une réaction de français...



Non, je ne connais pas de soit-disant "artistes" de variété qui aient du talent &#8230; Avoir du talent, ça n'a rien à voir avec "avoir une voix", des tas de gens ont une voix, et ne rencontrent jamais le succès, elle a une voix et de la chance d'avoir croisé le chemin d'un producteur plus intéressé par le pognon que par l'art, c'est tout, mais ça ne fait pas du talent, le talent, c'est la créativité, et il n'y a aucune créativité à chanter de la soupe composées et écrites à la chaîne par des nègres sous-payé dans le seul but d'enrichir un peu plus les actionnaires des maisons de disque !



ergu a dit:


> On tape pas, on fait des vannes (faciles et éculées) à propos d'une news.
> 
> Et ça tombe sur une chanteuse à succès parce que si ça concernait Ginette Legros, ma voisine du huitième qui chante sous la douche, d'abord il n'y aurait pas de news à commenter et ensuite ça ne ferait marrer personne.



"_Rhaaa Ginêêêtte &#8230; Joli nom, ça, Ginette &#8230; C'est vot'p'tit frère, avec vous, là ? Nan ? Vot'fils ? Bon, circulez !_" (© devinez qui )


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2013)

Je fais tourner mais je sais bien malheureusement que ça ne fera pas le même buzz que l'article pourri de 60 millions de cons !

Lappel de 100 médecins en faveur de la cigarette électronique



> « Ce dont on est certain cest que dans léchelle des risques, la cigarette électronique est moins dangereuse que le tabac, lalcool, les produits gras, les aliments sucrés. Un fumeur sur deux meurt des causes du tabac », rappelle Philippe Presles, auteur de « la Cigarette électronique : Enfin la méthode pour arrêter de fumer facilement ».





> « pour les fumeurs, la réduction des risques est considérable » : « Les composés potentiellement cancérigènes existent mais à une dose infinitésimale, pas plus que dans une tasse de café. Le-cigarette ne sera jamais un produit totalement sain car il y a des produits irritants »,


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens, hier dans "Envoyé Spécial" j'ai regardé le reportage sur le "darknet" avec le fameux réseau TOR ... :mouais:
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ???



Le réseau TOR est surtout utile aux internautes victimes de censures gouvernementales d'internet, mais évidemment, aussi à tous ceux qui ont des motifs illégitimes d'utiliser internet. Comme toute médaille, il y a un avers et un revers !

Après, s'il y a quelques années il était efficace, l'est-il encore, ça reste à démontrer, j'ai beaucoup de mal à imaginer que parmi tous les "big brothers" qui nous cernent, il n'y en ait aucun qui n'ait trouvé le moyen de le contrer !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, s'il y a quelques années il était efficace, l'est-il encore, ça reste à démontrer, j'ai beaucoup de mal à imaginer que parmi tous les "big brothers" qui nous cernent, il n'y en ait aucun qui n'ait trouvé le moyen de le contrer !



Le meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est de charger des photos pédopornos et d'attendre... 

*BOUM, BOUM, BOUM, POLICE !*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est de charger des photos pédopornos et d'attendre...
> 
> *BOUM, BOUM, BOUM, POLICE !*



Ok &#8230; Bon, puisque tu as eu l'idée, c'est toi qui te charges du test, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est de charger des photos pédopornos et d'attendre...
> *BOUM, BOUM, BOUM, POLICE !*



Y en a qui seraient capables de suivre ce conseil 
Gaffez vous les z'amis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok  Bon, puisque tu as eu l'idée, c'est toi qui te charges du test, hein ! :rateau:



Bof ! J'y avais créé un site pour les peluchophiles ... et pas encore de problèmes jusqu'à présent !





:love:​


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2013)

Bon appétit !


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Bon appétit !



Déjà bu (sans la langue), mais juste à côté, il y a cet article (manifestement ce journal traite du fond).
Putain, du sang à plus de 7º!


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Putain, du sang à plus de 7º!



Loin du record.

A la messe "Jesus a dit, buvez, ceci est mon sang"

C' est du 12° (Certes, il ne conduit pas)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Loin du record.
> 
> A la messe "Jesus a dit, buvez, ceci est mon sang"
> 
> C' est du 12° (Certes, il ne conduit pas)



Heureusement, Jésus officiait dans un pays producteur de vin, et non de Single Malt Whisky.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2013)

Obama félicite Batman


----------



## Le docteur (16 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne connais pas ses chansons, mais j'imagine que si elle a autant de fan, c'est qu'elle doit avoir un minimum de talent non ?
> Pourquoi toujours taper sur ceux qui ont du succès, qui réussissent ? c'est bien une réaction de français...



Si le fait d'avoir des fans était signe d'un quelconque talent, les "people" auraient du talent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h32 ----------

Râââh ! Les "chanteu(rs/ses) à voix. Mon paternel m'a cassé les c... et les oreilles avec cette argutie sonore pendant une bonne partie de mon enfance...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Le meilleur moyen de le savoir c'est de charger des photos pédopornos et d'attendre...
> 
> *BOUM, BOUM, BOUM, POLICE !*


Ouais bon ! Pareil que Pascal, tu passes le premier...

Ca me rappelle Siné qui racontait que Vergès sortait des conneries au téléphone en pleine chasse aux terroristes islamistes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bof ! J'y avais créé un site pour les peluchophiles ... et pas encore de problèmes jusqu'à présent !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment, t'es pas le seul 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Bon appétit !



P... Il y a des moments je trouve au fond de moi des velléités de coller des psychotiques au gnouf et de jeter la clé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Obama félicite Batman



Ah ? Ben tiens voilà qui va faire plaisir au président de Make-A-Wish à qui je viens d'envoyer le lien !


----------



## Le docteur (16 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Déjà bu (sans la langue), mais juste à côté, il y a cet article (manifestement ce journal traite du fond).
> Putain, du sang à plus de 7º!



Bien le journaleux "de part...". Je classe ça dans les fautes graves.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bien le journaleux "de part...". Je classe ça dans les fautes graves.



Réflexe induit de par ta profession, j'imagine 

Cela dit, il semble que ton journaliste ne soit pas le seul à être victime de la confusion, mais certains n'hésitent pas à poser la question !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2013)

Euh ! Pas encore de remarques sur la défaite des "bleus" hier soir ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Pas encore de remarques sur la défaite des "bleus" hier soir ? :rateau:



Si, une : on s'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2013)

Bof ... Après le coup de boule de Zidane, le coup de main d'Henry et le coup de bite de Ribery ... C'est bon signe, ça descend ! Ils finiront par donner des coups de pieds (dixit un commentaire lu dans la presse !)


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Pas encore de remarques sur la défaite des "bleus" hier soir ? :rateau:



À côté de chez moi y a un belge installé, je te dis pas comment il chambre les pilliers de comptoirs depuis hier 
Et eux ils pleurent, ils se disent que ça va durer jusqu'au mois de juin :rateau:
Et ce belge c'est un sacré charrieur, il a de la ressource


----------



## patlek (16 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, une : on s'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose



Autre expression: On s' en tamponne le coquillard.


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2013)

Plus de photos ici

Photos: Batkid Saves Gotham City, Wins San Francisco's Heart: SFist

franchement, mettre un lien vers la tdg alors qu'il y a SF Gate/SFist&#8230; ?    

Batkid: Thousands cheer on pint-size superhero - SFGate

Barack Obama's Special Vine For Batkid: SFist


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Autre expression: On s' en tamponne le coquillard.



C'que tu peux être prosaïque, mon pauvre paltek !


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bof ... Après le coup de boule de Zidane, le coup de main d'Henry et le coup de bite de Ribery ... C'est bon signe, ça descend ! Ils finiront par donner des coups de pieds (dixit un commentaire lu dans la presse !)


Quelqu'un a dit aussi:
En 2010, ils ne sont pas  descendus du car, et en 2014, ils n'y monteront même pas...
L'équipe de France a pris un coup sur la tête.
Diagnostic: traumatisme ukrainien...


----------



## Galekal (16 Novembre 2013)

LOVE


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2013)

*Garanti sans gaz ?*


----------



## jonson (16 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Pas encore de remarques sur la défaite des "bleus" hier soir ? :rateau:



Une honte monsieur! Une honte je vous dis!!!


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a dit aussi:
> En 2010, ils ne sont pas  descendus du car, et en 2014, ils n'y monteront même pas...
> L'équipe de France a pris un coup sur la tête.
> Diagnostic: traumatisme ukrainien...



tsss genre on peut aller en car au Brésil 


dodo time.

Je suis étonné de jamais lire de critique sur la FFF moi, et dès qu'il y a un problème on parle du car, hop argument d'autorité, c'est bon. Le nouveau point godwin 

Les matchs de l'edf étaient les seuls matchs que je regardais ...


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Les matchs de l'edf étaient les seuls matchs que je regardais ...



Ambiance trop électrique pour moi.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Pas encore de remarques sur la défaite des "bleus" hier soir ? :rateau:



Non. 


/mode JP : on s'en branle grave  :love:


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Pas encore de remarques sur la défaite des "bleus" hier soir ? :rateau:



Qui ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2013)

kate !

Mais bon, je pense qu'il parlait des Schtroumpfs 2 ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> des Schtroupfs



 des quoi


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2013)

Les petits hommes bleus


----------



## Arlequin (17 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Les petits hommes bleus



INCULTE


----------



## flotow (17 Novembre 2013)




----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate sans doute.


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> kate !





gKatarn a dit:


> Kate sans doute.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2013)

> Kate sans doute.



Y en a que pour Kate, alors que Simone s'ennuie :love:


----------



## Arlequin (17 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Y en a que pour Kate, alors que Simone s'ennuie :love:



Simone .... SALOOOOOOPE


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Simone .... SALOOOOOOPE


Simone elle est *BOOOONNNNNNNNE*


----------



## Penetrator (18 Novembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non.
> 
> 
> /mode JP : on s'en branle grave  :love:


oui aussi , vu qu'ils avaient l'impression que cela les faisait chier d'être là faut pas s'étonner du résultat ...
faut être vraiment idiots de croire qu'on va se qualifier , a moins de donner du laxatif aux autres ...
si on mettait l'equipe de france de rugby a la place :love:
et les footeux contre les all blacks :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h32 ----------




gwen a dit:


> kate !
> 
> Mais bon, je pense qu'il parlait des Schtroumpfs 2 ?


moi je prefere les petits gris


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Pas encore de remarques sur la défaite des "bleus" hier soir ? :rateau:


L'équipe de France de foot, surnommée "les Bleus", a perdu 2 buts à 0 face à... une autre équipe.

Tout le monde donne des explications plus ou moins réalistes à cette défaite.

En réalité la seule cause de la catastrophe est celle-ci :

Il n'y a PAS DE FEMMES dans l'équipe.

C'est facile à corriger :

6 femmes et 5 hommes à la première mi-temps puis 5 femmes et 6 hommes à la seconde mi-temps.

Ainsi le foot professionnel perdra sa mauvaise réputation inégalitariste.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2013)

un hôtel fait de glace équipé d'alarmes incendie


----------



## legritch (18 Novembre 2013)

*Dans un hôpital de Nice, quatre étudiants déguisés en "terroristes" sèment la panique*


----------



## Arlequin (18 Novembre 2013)

Patrick, le robot-simulateur de toucher rectal


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Patrick, le robot-simulateur de toucher rectal



Déjà bu  sur la page juste avant !


----------



## legritch (18 Novembre 2013)

Tombe le futal

© Sonnyboy


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Tombe le futal



à tous les quinquas => Lucide


----------



## Le docteur (18 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Réflexe induit de par ta profession, j'imagine
> 
> Cela dit, il semble que ton journaliste ne soit pas le seul à être victime de la confusion, mais certains n'hésitent pas à poser la question !



On ne va tout de même pas nous refaire le coup "d'au temps  pour moi". Déjà, de toute manière, "de par" c'est moche, lourdingue et beurk. Ensuite "de part" non, ce n'est pas "la norme actuelle", mais une faute actuellement courante (en plus ça part d'une  volonté de faire ampoulé, alors merde).


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On ne va tout de même pas nous refaire le coup "d'au temps  pour moi". Déjà, de toute manière, "de par" c'est moche, lourdingue et beurk.


C'est le chant du "de par"


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On ne va tout de même pas nous refaire le coup "d'au temps  pour moi". Déjà, de toute manière, "de par" c'est moche, lourdingue et beurk. Ensuite "de part" non, ce n'est pas "la norme actuelle", mais une faute actuellement courante (en plus ça part d'une  volonté de faire ampoulé, alors merde).



Donc, si je te suis bien, il ne suffit pas de faire ampoulé (lectrique) pour paraître une lumière ? :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (18 Novembre 2013)

Et vi, les modes verbales sont chiantes à subir, mais amusantes avec un peu de recul.
J'ai vécu il fut un temps dans un groupe professionnel qui se spécialisait dans l'expression "en termes de&#8230;" qu'il mettait à toutes les sauces à la place de "à propos de&#8230;" ou "concernant&#8230;".
Non que ce fut complètement incorrect en termes de Français, l'usage de l'expression dans pratiquement chaque phrase en était caricatural (en termes de jargon). On avait trouvé la parade avec un copain : surutiliser l'expression pour leur en montrer le côté ridicule en termes d'image. « En termes d'assaisonnement, peux-tu me passer le sel ? »
Je n'ai pas su le fin mot de l'histoire en termes de conclusion, ayant quitté rapidement ledit groupe peu de temps après (en termes amicaux).

Autre hérissage de poils garanti : « Au jour d'aujourd'hui&#8230; » Aaaaaaargh !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2013)

Remarque des "fautes courantes", il y en a plein, par les temps qui courent (ou "au jour d'aujourd'hui", si tu préfères ), tiens, un exemple qui me hérisse, moi : "ce dont nous *avons (ou "avions")* convenu" ! :afraid: Nan ! c'est "ce dont nous *sommes* convenus", ou "ce dont nous *étions* convenus", eh ben pourtant dans au moins 80% des cas, c'est la première formulation que je vois ! :rateau:

Tiens, une autre : combien de fois vois-je écrit "et bien" &#8230; Ben nan, c'est "eh bien" ! Et on pourrait y passer la semaine, comme ça !


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Novembre 2013)

Putain, ça devient comme même compliqué ce fil.
Si j'aurais su, j'aurais passé mon chemin.
Tous ces intellos, ça tue la spontani... La sponaté... À la fin on peut plus rien dire sans qu'on nous critique.
Merdre. Y a des fois où je préfèrerais qu'on me coupe le oneilles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2013)

Pour une fois, j'y suis pour rien.


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour une fois, j'y suis pour rien.



Je *n'* y suis pour rien.

'tain, si tu t'y mets toi aussi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Je *n'* y suis pour rien.
> 
> 'tain, si tu t'y mets toi aussi !



Je voulais juste m'encanailler un peu. Eussiez-vous préféré que je m'abstinsse ?


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je voulais juste m'encanailler un peu. Eussiez-vous préféré que je m'abstinsse ?



Ah non ! Surtout pas !

D'autant que ta réponse donne à voir la suite de lettres "nss" qui n'est pas fréquente dans la langue française (à ma connaissance).


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque des "fautes courantes", il y en a plein, par les temps qui courent (ou "au jour d'aujourd'hui", si tu préfères ), tiens, un exemple qui me hérisse, moi : "ce dont nous *avons (ou "avions")* convenu" ! :afraid: Nan ! c'est "ce dont nous *sommes* convenus", ou "ce dont nous *étions* convenus", eh ben pourtant dans au moins 80% des cas, c'est la première formulation que je vois ! :rateau:
> 
> Tiens, une autre : combien de fois vois-je écrit "et bien" &#8230; Ben nan, c'est "eh bien" ! Et on pourrait y passer la semaine, comme ça !



Tu dois passer des semaines très amusantes 

Je vais mettre ma pierre à l'édifice, bien qu'étant nul en grammaire, il y a deux choses que je *n*'aime pas, "qui qui" et une faute d'orthographe de plus en plus récurrente à l'orale "bonjourE".


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> [] une faute d'orthographe de plus en plus récurrente à l'orale "bonjourE".



Tu habites Marseille ou sa région ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je voulais juste m'encanailler un peu. Eussiez-vous préféré que je m'abstinsse ?



Encore eut-il fallu que nous le sussions !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2013)

*Inséparables...*


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Novembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu habites Marseille ou sa région ?



Même pas j'habite à Paris, et j'entend*s *souvent cette faute à la radio et à la télévision. 

:rateau:


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Inséparables...*



dégueulasse, et encore une fois j'ai l'impression d'être sur le gorafi


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> dégueulasse, et encore une fois j'ai l'impression d'être sur le gorafi



Dégueulasse ?

Moi ce que je pense, c'est que la détresse d'une personne peut amener à des comportements bien inattendus.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Inséparables...*



Des histoires comme ça reviennent régulièrement.
Un sorte de marronnier du sapin.


----------



## legritch (19 Novembre 2013)

*Etats-Unis: Il achète la maison en face de chez son ex et érige une statue en forme de doigt d'honneur*


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je voulais juste m'encanailler un peu. Eussiez-vous préféré que je m'abstinsse ?



Tu t'encanailles à l'Abstinsse ?


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Novembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *Etats-Unis: Il achète la maison en face de chez son ex et érige une statue en forme de doigt d'honneur*



Mouahahaha pas mal


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2013)

les opérateurs ralentissent la 3G


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2013)

*VIDÉO. Un rappeur saute de dix mètres dans le public qui sécarte*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> les opérateurs ralentissent la 3G



Avant de faire ça, il devraient faire en sorte que la couverture du territoire en 4G soit totale.

Perso, j'ai accès à la 4G mais pas partout où je me trouve. Et là où je n'ai accès qu'à la 3G, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir une prestation dégradée, ce qui me fait un point commun avec ceux qui n'ont accès qu'à la 3G.


----------



## Lila (19 Novembre 2013)

....+1


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *VIDÉO. Un rappeur saute de dix mètres dans le public qui sécarte*



La vidéo est un bonheur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Avant de faire ça, il devraient faire en sorte que la couverture du territoire en 4G soit totale.
> 
> Perso, j'ai accès à la 4G mais pas partout où je me trouve. Et là où je n'ai accès qu'à la 3G, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir une prestation dégradée, ce qui me fait un point commun avec ceux qui n'ont accès qu'à la 3G.



Faudrait déjà que la 3G fonctionne partout...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Novembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *Etats-Unis: Il achète la maison en face de chez son ex et érige une statue en forme de doigt d'honneur*



Et pendant ce temps là, chez les voisins de Rocco Siffredi :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2013)

*Quel sport magnifique !!!*

Les échecs, bien sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2013)

A douze ans, elle met au monde un enfant :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> A douze ans, elle met au monde un enfant :rateau:



Trop cool une mère et une fille qui ont le même papa ! (PAPA légalement et PAPA sanguin)

Mamamamnnnn mamannnn est ce que le violeur je peux l'appeler PAPA ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2013)

Cette fois, ce n'est plus une rumeur ou une spéculation.

*Subprimes : JP Morgan frappée par la plus grosse amende de tous les temps*

13 milliards de dollars. Dix milliards de plus ont été provisionnés pour faire face à d'autres amendes. Une année de bénéfices suffira à récupérer tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Cette fois, ce n'est plus une rumeur ou une spéculation.
> 
> 13 milliards de dollars. Dix milliards de plus ont été provisionnés pour faire face à d'autres amendes. Une année de bénéfices suffira à récupérer tout ça.


Ça ne m'étonne pas que les épargnants ne voient jamais venir un bonus ou une quelconque prime de fidélité ...  
Nan!! ils diminuent de plus en plus les % versés, ces pauvres banquiers qui jouent avec l'argent des autres.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Quel sport magnifique !!!*
> 
> Les échecs, bien sûr.



Bravo ! J'avoue que je suis accroché. J'ai bien aimé les commentaires, surtout ceux comparant l'échec aux autres "sports".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h01 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Cette fois, ce n'est plus une rumeur ou une spéculation.
> 
> *Subprimes : JP Morgan frappée par la plus grosse amende de tous les temps*
> 
> 13 milliards de dollars. Dix milliards de plus ont été provisionnés pour faire face à d'autres amendes. Une année de bénéfices suffira à récupérer tout ça.



Une nuit de Wall Street réparera tout ça...


----------



## Lila (21 Novembre 2013)

....special dédicace for *KHUY* :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2013)

La bêtise de cette corporation atteint un point de non retour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> La bêtise de cette corporation atteint un point de non retour.



Faut les comprendre, aussi  prendre aux plus riches pour donner aux plus pauvres  Ils ne sont pas habitués, la bonne politique, d'habitude, c'est le contraire !


----------



## Lila (21 Novembre 2013)

....l'effet "bonnet rouge"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2013)

Un sous-marin nazi découvert au large de l'Indonésie


----------



## legritch (21 Novembre 2013)

Un instrument de musique inventé par Léonard De Vinci entendu pour la première fois en 500 ans


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Novembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Un instrument de musique inventé par Léonard De Vinci entendu pour la première fois en 500 ans



C'est un pleyel ??? JE SORS !


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> ....special dédicace for *KHUY* :love:



La vidéo est tordante ! 

PS : depuis ton dernier passage, khuy s'est marié, du coup il a changé de nom et s'appelle maintenant Ernest


----------



## Madalvée (21 Novembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> La vidéo est tordante !
> 
> PS : depuis ton dernier passage, khuy s'est marié, du coup il a changé de nom et s'appelle maintenant Ernest



Tu devrais faire pareil et t'appeler aPNA


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2013)

La vie privée est une anomalie


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2013)

*Tout fout l'camp !*


----------



## Le docteur (21 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> La bêtise de cette corporation atteint un point de non retour.



Ben quoi, ils défendent le principe pollueurs-payés. C'est leur droit non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Tout fout l'camp !*



Ouais, ça fait drôle. Maintenant, ils sont gentils, mais Fleuve Noir, pour moi, ce n'est pas San Antonio, mais de la SF, de la SF et encore de la SF (un peu de fantastique aussi)... Oui, je sais, il font aussi du policier


----------



## Lila (21 Novembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> PS : depuis ton dernier passage, khuy s'est marié, du coup il a changé de nom et s'appelle maintenant Ernest



...:mouais:...j'avais un bouc lubrique qui s'appelait Ernest...
ce petit m'inquiète


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Tout fout l'camp !*



Au bistrot quelqu'un a dit que c'était pour éviter une éventuelle accusation de racisme !


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Au bistrot quelqu'un a dit que c'était pour éviter une éventuelle accusation de racisme !



Il me semble qu'il voulait changer en "fleuve rouge" mais quelqu'un m'a dit (surement dans le même bistrot) qu'ils ont changé au dernier moment pour éviter une éventuelle accusation des féministes ... 

Je sors encore !

http://www.leparisien.fr/actualite-...a-television-iranienne-21-11-2013-3337481.php

LOL ?


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> La bêtise de cette corporation atteint un point de non retour.



J'ai pas trop compris.
Tu parles delà bêtise de cette "corporation" qui, avec l'industrie agroalimentaire, assure le deuxième excédent commercial de la France, ou de la catégorie sociale tellement bête qu'un de ses membres se suicide tous les deux jours, ce qui traduit naturellement un bien être exceptionnel ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

Un arbre abattu illégalement sen prend à une grue


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai pas trop compris.
> Tu parles delà bêtise de cette "corporation" qui, avec l'industrie agroalimentaire, assure le deuxième excédent commercial de la France, ou de la catégorie sociale tellement bête qu'un de ses membres se suicide tous les deux jours, ce qui traduit naturellement un bien être exceptionnel ?



2005, 2007. 

Que ce soit l'industrie agroalimentaire ou cette "corporation", comme personne n'a anticipé, et que rien n'a changé, voila le résultat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> la catégorie sociale tellement bête qu'un de ses membres se suicide tous les deux jours, ce qui traduit naturellement un bien être exceptionnel ?



Non Etienne, tu te trompes de catégorie sociale, là, ceux qui manifestent là, ils n'ont aucune tendance suicidaire, ce sont ceux qui touchent actuellement la quasi totalité des aides de l'Europe, les grands céréaliers de la Beauce, les 20% d'agriculteurs les plus riches de France qui monopolisent à eux seuls 80% des aides européennes, et ce contre quoi ils protestent, c'est le projet du gouvernement de leur retirer une partie de la manne de Bruxelles pour en faire profiter un peu ceux qui eux, appartiennent à la catégorie sociale à tendance suicidaire, comme les éleveurs, ou les "petits" agriculteurs de la Creuse ou de la Corrèze.


----------



## Lila (22 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... ceux qui eux, appartiennent à la catégorie sociale à tendance suicidaire, comme les éleveurs, ou les "petits" agriculteurs de la Creuse ou de la Corrèze.



.....une société ou l'agriculture est misérable (non pas en termes de profits) mais en termes de misère humaine, de "suicidés, "d'Euro-suicidés" est une société très très très malade


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les 20% d'agriculteurs les plus riches de France qui monopolisent à eux seuls 80% des aides européennes



La voix de son maître ?

Résultat: *une belle légende urbaine !* :rateau:

Enfin: "urbaine", c'est une façon de parler !


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La voix de son maître ?
> 
> Résultat: *une belle légende urbaine !* :rateau:
> 
> Enfin: "urbaine", c'est une façon de parler !



*                                             "Les céraliers se font du blé                             *

                                                              Les 20 plus gros paysans touchent 55% des aides européennes."


Je cite le journaliste lui-même ! 



Et le chiffre que cite Pascal est le chiffre au niveau Européen, et le journaliste et juste nullissime dans sa présentation c'est même pas de le bon ordre ! (heureusement que j'écoute pas la radio ! )  Il aurait du commencer par le chiffre n'est pas faux mais ne concerne pas que la France, au lieu de commencer par dire "c'est un mensonge" et finir par "enfaite c'est le bon chiffre mais au niveau européen". Merci de m'avoir fait perdre 2 min 17.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2013)

Pour rester dans le sujet : il a un arrière-train de charolais !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet : il a un arrière-train de charolais !



La laitière aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La voix de son maître ?
> 
> Résultat: *une belle légende urbaine !* :rateau:
> 
> Enfin: "urbaine", c'est une façon de parler !





JustTheWay a dit:


> *                                             "Les céraliers se font du blé                             *
> 
> Les 20 plus gros paysans touchent 55% des aides européennes."
> 
> ...



On en revient toujours au fait établi que ce sont les plus favorisés qui refusent de partager avec les plus défavorisés, n'en déplaise à môssieur lemmy !


----------



## Lila (22 Novembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet : il a un arrière-train de charolais !




je prends la première :love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> je prends la première :love::love::love:



Moi, je prends les deux  Hein ? Nan, les motos !


----------



## ergu (22 Novembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>



Pas évident ce jeu des 7 différences...
J'ai l'impression que les roues de la moto de droite sont moins bien éclairées que celles de la moto de gauche - ce qui m'en fait une.

Mais sinon, je sèche.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2013)

Tu noteras aussi que les deux ne sont pas montées avec les mêmes gommes.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

Ni des mêmes chaussures ... :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2013)

Pfffffffffff !!!!! A côté d'Harley, Ducati "c'est des petits" ....


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

Visiblement elle s'accroche à du lourd, sinon elle risquerait de s'envoler


----------



## ergu (22 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffffffff !!!!! A côté d'Harley, Ducati "c'est des petits" ....



Béh non, nul, 2 !

Enfin, zebig, comment veux-tu lancer un jeu des 7 différences si tu ne montres QU'UNE photo.

Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Béh non, nul, 2 !
> Enfin, zebig, comment veux-tu lancer un jeu des 7 différences si tu ne montres QU'UNE photo.
> Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible...



Bé non ! Je n'ai peut-être qu'une seule photo, mais elle suffit pour discerner une belle paire de "différences" ....


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Béh non, nul, 2 !
> 
> Enfin, zebig, comment veux-tu lancer un jeu des 7 différences si tu ne montres QU'UNE photo.
> 
> Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible...



Il fait référence à la célèbre question de Coluche : "Quelles différences y a t-il entre un pigeon ?"


----------



## ergu (22 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il fait référence à la célèbre question de Coluche : "Quelle différence y a t-il entre un pigeon ?"



Oui, peut-être - "quelle différence" - d'accord - au singulier - et je te rappelle que nous sommes ici pour jouer au jeu des *7 *différence*s* - au *pluriel !*

Donc, je maintiens : nul ! 2 !

A la limite, un jeu des 7 erreurs, vu que l'horizon n'est pas droit, le cadre trop serré et on doit bien pouvoir en trouver 5 autres...
Mais vraiment pour faire plaisir à zebig, parce que je l'aime bien et que je prend son âge en considération...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2013)

J'ai édité, ouarf !



Le carburant pas que pour les avions


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffffffff !!!!! A côté d'Harley, Ducati "c'est des petits" ....


Le mec qui a gonflé les pneus devrait changer ses lunettes . Il s'est gouré en branchant le tuyau du compresseur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2013)

Pour rester dans le sujet


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Le mec qui a gonflé les pneus devrait changer ses lunettes . Il s'est gouré en branchant le tuyau du compresseur.



D'où le :



Toum'aï a dit:


> Visiblement elle s'accroche à du lourd, sinon elle risquerait de s'envoler



J'imagine  Si elle avait été mongole, elle aurait certainement été fière !


----------



## Berthold (22 Novembre 2013)

En même temps, je ne pense pas que le silicone, même chaud, soye plusse léger que l'air&#8230; 



Ça vole pas haut, c'est vrai&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2013)

*Lot-et-Garonne : elle découvre un pied d'éléphant dans son jardin !*


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2013)

*On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge !*


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge !*



Nos "premières dames" n'ont toujours pas compris qu'on en a rien à foutre de leur vie !


----------



## Madalvée (22 Novembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> Nos &quot;premières dames&quot; n'ont toujours pas compris qu'on en a rien à foutre de leur vie !



N'empêche que la première dame de Ségolène Royal est maintenant présidente.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Novembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> N'empêche que la première dame de Ségolène Royal est maintenant présidente.


On ne pourra pas dire qu'il ne nous avait pas prévenu : _Le changement c'est maintenant_. 
Il ne lui manque plus que la perruque pour faire oublier Marie-Antoinette.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Novembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> Nos "premières dames" n'ont toujours pas compris qu'on en a rien à foutre de leur vie !



Euh le problème étant que quand elle dit, écrit qqc, c'est relayée par la presse. Effectivement tu n'as pas ce problème toi, doù ce manque de respect surement. 

Et le problème c'est surtout que la presse ne fait pas la différence entre vie privée et vie publique, et que si la vie privée est cachée c'est considérée comme une "trahison" et quand elle est pas cachée comme de l'étalage de sa vie et sur-médiatisation.

Il s'agit donc de trouver une juste équilibre, après rien ne t'oblige à lire les articles qui l'a concernant, et rien ne l'oblige à se taire.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (23 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Euh le problème étant que quand elle dit, écrit qqc, c'est relayée par la presse. Effectivement tu n'as pas ce problème toi, doù ce manque de respect surement.
> 
> Et le problème c'est surtout que la presse ne fait pas la différence entre vie privée et vie publique, et que si la vie privée est cachée c'est considérée comme une "trahison" et quand elle est pas cachée comme de l'étalage de sa vie et sur-médiatisation.
> 
> Il s'agit donc de trouver une juste équilibre, après rien ne t'oblige à lire les articles qui l'a concernant, et rien ne l'oblige à se taire.



Je crois que les conjoints d'hommes/femmes politiques n'ont qu'un seul registre à assumer, c'est celui du silence. Et si ça les gêne, eh bien il y a un choix à faire.

V. Trierweiler est un personnage public, qu'elle le veuille ou non, et son premier problème c'est qu'elle a complètement foiré son entrée en scène avec ce tweet de jalousie complètement déplacé. Elle ne remontera plus dans l'estime des Français, qu'elle se fasse oublier. C'est une journaliste en plus...difficile de jouer les oies blanches.
Bon, elle a une excuse pour l'ouvrir maintenant : elle peut difficilement être plus impopulaire que son compagnon.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Novembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je crois que les conjoints d'hommes/femmes politiques n'ont qu'un seul registre à assumer, c'est celui du silence. Et si ça les gêne, eh bien il y a un choix à faire.
> 
> V. Trierweiler est un personnage public, qu'elle le veuille ou non, et son premier problème c'est qu'elle a complètement foiré son entrée en scène avec ce tweet de jalousie complètement déplacé. Elle ne remontera plus dans l'estime des Français, qu'elle se fasse oublier. C'est une journaliste en plus...difficile de jouer les oies blanches.
> Bon, elle a une excuse pour l'ouvrir maintenant : elle peut difficilement être plus impopulaire que son compagnon.



Pour quelqu'un qui s'en fout .... 
A propos du tweet j'ai envie de dire, elle ne represente pas le PS, c'est pas le président de la République, qu'est ce qu'on s'en cogne ? 

Un président n'est pas fait pour être populaire, et juste à titre d'information, les sondages ne transmettent pas d'idée (j'ose même pas mettre un s à idée), pas d'argument (idem), sans échéance électorale il y a strictement aucun intérêt à faire autant de sondage sur 1000 personnes ... 

Pourquoi tu aimes pas Hollande ? 
Parce qu'il est à 20% dans les sondages et IMPÔT. 
Wahou tu m'as convaincu Hollande est trop nul ! Viens on va louer un avion avec une banderole "hollande démission", réunir 100 caisses avec des drapeaux, tuner la caisse "hollande démission" et crier après à l'arrestation politique, mettre des bonnets rouges le 11 novembre ....


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (23 Novembre 2013)

Quand je revois des vidéos de Sarkozy sur Youtube je suis soulagé de ne  plus voir ce malade mental à la tête de l'Etat. Mais ça ne fait pas tout  hein...
Sarkozy a laissé à son successeur une France au bord de la crise de  nerfs, c'est clair, mais Hollande, dans un  registre différent, c'est  une autre catastrophe, et c'est celle de trop.

Son côté tacticien un de mes amis le voit comme la solution, quand moi  au contraire j'y vois le problème. Je me souviens notamment que, patron  du PS, il a mis fin en 2003 (congrès de Dijon) au nécessaire travail de  remise en cause du parti.

Hollande ne donne pas le sentiment qu'il sait où il va, _mais_,  d'une incohérence à une autre, il nous dit beaucoup qu'il y va. Et il  demande aux Français, avec des mots qui sonnent de plus en plus creux au  fil des mois, de se sacrifier pour cette destination brumeuse.
Perso depuis l'automne 2012 j'ai complètement cessé d'espérer quoi que ce soit de son action.

Il veut _redresser les comptes publics_ du pays dans un monde  sans croissance, alors que les gouvernements français successifs  depuis 30 ans en ont été incapables, _alors même_ que nous  connaissions une croissance encore correcte. Et cette saignée pour qui  la demande t-il ? Pour satisfaire la finance, qu'il nous désignait comme  son adversaire, dans le discours qui a fait décoller sa campagne ! 
La finance qui est en fin de compte sa plus proche conseillère à  l'Elysée, en la personne d'Emmanuel Macron, banquier (comme l'était  François Pérol avant lui sous Sarkozy).

Hollande persiste à voir dans l'Europe notre espoir et notre salut, mais  croit-il sincèrement que l'Europe fédérale est notre avenir ? Quand le  budget de l'Union tourne autour de 1% du PIB européen (le budget fédéral  des Etats-Unis c'est un quart du PIB) et que tout le monde se bat pour  que ce chiffre dérisoire_ baisse_.
Si ce n'est pas le fédéralisme alors quelle est sa vision ?? Pépère va _négocier avec Merkel pour faire avancer l'Europe_. On tremble pour Merkel.
Hollande/Merkel : petites hésitations sur le tapis rouge - YouTube
Jospin devait renégocier le traité d'Amsterdam aussi. On sait comment ça a finit le 21 avril 2002.

*Hollande rêve d'une Europe quasiment morte-née avec le plan Delors*, qui  fut refusé alors par les gouvernements de l'Union en 1994. Il rêve d'une  idée de l'Europe qui s'est ensuite fracassée sur le traité  d'Amsterdam en 1997, que Jospin n'avait pas renégocié, contrairement à ce qu'il avait promis....Les gens n'ont pas oublié je crois. Et 15 ans plus tard on nous refait le coup avec le  traité Merkozy. Au bout du compte on ne renégocie jamais rien du tout, c'est toujours la même chose : on-a-pas-le-choix.
Hollande c'est le représentant d'une génération politique qui pense avec  une conception du monde datant des années 60 : il faut dépasser le  cadre national et tout sacrifier à cet objectif merveilleux.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aryseDmx50
Autre grande ambition de ce pauvre gouvernement :
_inverser la courbe du chômage _d'ici 5 semaines. 
Et après ?
Réenchanter le rêve français les Français ont compris qu'il ne le  verront, au mieux, qu'en 2022. Or ce qu'on leur a promis, le  changement, _c'est maintenant_. 
Je trouve que les Français ont été très patient depuis 30 ans, depuis le _tournant de la rigueur_ en 1983 (et l'émergence du FN la même année, au fait). 
Leur demander 10 ans de plus ça va pas le faire à mon avis.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> [...]



[YOUTUBE]g4jvtd1CAT0[/YOUTUBE]

Mais t'es pas vraiment dans le bon forum, là...


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Novembre 2013)

France/Monde | Chine : l&#8217;explosion d&#8217;un oléoduc fait 47 morts

http://www.ledauphine.com/france-mo...sur-facebook-et-lui-vide-son-compte-en-banque


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]g4jvtd1CAT0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mais t'es pas vraiment dans le bon forum, là...



Copieur...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Novembre 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffffffff !!!!! A côté d'Harley, Ducati "c'est des petits" ....


J'espère qu'elle, elle ne perd pas un boulon tous les 200 mètres...
Sinon, heureusement que ça vibre plus que ça va vite, ça lui tiendra chaud au lieu de lui coller un rhume.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Lot-et-Garonne : elle découvre un pied d'éléphant dans son jardin !*



La question : c'est où l'assassin a-t-il enterré les autres morceaux (la trompe, surtout).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> La question : c'est où l'assassin a-t-il enterré les autres morceaux (la trompe, surtout).



Ce n'est peut-être pas un meurtre. Jumbo l'éléphant a pu perdre un pied (sectionné par une hélice ?) au cours d'un vol d'essai qui a mal tourné. 

On rencontre des tas de trucs bizarres dans l'air.  

*Pays-Bas Un artiste transforme son chat mort en hélicoptère*


----------



## Le docteur (23 Novembre 2013)

Qu'est-ce qu'ils peuvent me faire chier, ces tarés de "plasticiens"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'ils peuvent me faire chier, ces tarés de "plasticiens"...



On va essayer autre chose alors : l'économie, ça va ? 

Note-t-on une courbe de Laffer en France ? Bref, peut-on dire, comme l'affirment certains, que le taux d'imposition en France, lorsqu'il est trop élevé, tend à réduire le rendement de l'impôt, ou qu'au contraire une réduction de ce taux est de nature à accroître les recettes ?

Ben non, si l'on en croît une étude toute récente de l'économiste &#8212; pourtant d'inspiration libérale &#8212;de la banque Natixis, Patrick Artus. Résumé (lien direct vers le pdf : http://cib.natixis.com/flushdoc.aspx?id=73852) :_Il y a courbe de Laffer en France si, pour l&#8217;ensemble des impôts, ou pour certains impôts particuliers, la hausse du taux d&#8217;imposition réduit tellement la base fiscale que les recettes fiscales diminuent. On peut se poser cette question :_
_- pour l&#8217;ensemble des impôts ; _
_- pour les cotisations sociales des entreprises ; _
_- pour les cotisations sociales des entreprises sur les bas salaires. _

_Nous montrons que dans les trois cas on est très loin de la situation où la baisse des impôts ex ante accroît les recettes fiscales ex post. Il n&#8217;y a nulle part courbe de Laffer, même dans le cas des cotisations sociales sur les bas salaires._​Cela ne doit pas pour autant conduire à nier que le degré d'imposition actuel puisse être dommageable aux entreprises, ou encore soit de nature à encourager à la fraude fiscale. Mais si on ne constate pas de courbe de Laffer dans un pays qui a des prélèvements obligatoires du niveau de la France, c'est peut-être simplement parce que la fameuse courbe, comme on le soupçonne depuis fort longtemps, n'est qu'une foutaise idéologique néolibérale dont on devrait avoir la sagesse de cesser une fois pour toutes de nous rebattre les oreilles, au même titre que la théorie du « ruissellement » de la richesse des nantis vers les échelons sociaux inférieurs.


----------



## jonson (24 Novembre 2013)

A 01H00 du matin j'ai lâché l'affaire depuis longtemps.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> A 01H00 du matin j'ai lâché l'affaire depuis longtemps.


Je te traduis ?
'trop d'impôt tue l'impôt' et 'Pauvres, laissez les riches s'enrichir, vous en profiterez vous aussi' sont des théories néolibérales alakon qu'il faudrait qu'on arrête de nous bourrer le mou avec.


J'ai bon, Cratès ?


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> [...]Mais si on ne constate pas de courbe de Laffer dans un pays qui a des prélèvements obligatoires du niveau de la France, c'est peut-être simplement parce que la fameuse courbe, comme on le soupçonne depuis fort longtemps, n'est qu'une foutaise idéologique néolibérale [...]



Laffer est donc close.




Cratès a dit:


> [...]dont on devrait avoir la sagesse de cesser une fois pour toutes de nous rebattre les oreilles, au même titre que la théorie du « ruissellement » de la richesse des nantis vers les échelons sociaux inférieurs.



Oui, mais au départ, il y a certainement de bonne intentions.
Mais on le sais bien, Laffer est pavée de bonne intentions.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je te traduis ?
> 'trop d'impôt tue l'impôt' et 'Pauvres, laissez les riches s'enrichir, vous en profiterez vous aussi' sont des théories néolibérales alakon qu'il faudrait qu'on arrête de nous bourrer le mou avec.
> 
> 
> J'ai bon, Cratès ?



Je vois que certains font l'effort de suivre, effectivement. 

Laffer est entendue.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2013)

*Webo va pouvoir demander une augmentation...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Webo va pouvoir demander une augmentation...*



Au moins les suisses ont soumis la chose au vote.

Nous, on se contente d'en parler (pour les salaires dans le privé).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2013)

Hé bé !!!!! 

Yémen : quand le Gangnam Style fait trois morts | Atlantico


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hé bé !!!!!
> 
> Yémen : quand le Gangnam Style fait trois morts | Atlantico





> En réalité, ce noceur se trouve sur la piste de danse accompagné dun fusil dassaut pour tirer des coups de feu en lair afin de fêter comme il se doit ce mariage. Cest une pratique assez courante dans le pays bien quil soit illégal de le faire. Mais les tirs de sa Kalachnikov ont malheureusement fait au moins trois morts. Tragique.



Il a oublié que les enterrements, c'est *avant* le mariage.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Novembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Au moins les suisses ont soumis la chose au vote.
> 
> Nous, on se contente d'en parler (pour les salaires dans le privé).



 C'est faux et sous l'apparente simplicité c'est pas parce que tu limites la rémunération (et non le salaire ce qui est différent) fixe et variable, que tu limites d'autres choses qui n'entre pas dans la rémunération. C'est pas du tout nouveau comme problème ... qu'on veuille y remédier de la bonne manière, là ce sera une nouveauté ! 

Donc voter juste ça en Suisse, comme en France, comme en Allemagne d'ailleurs c'est totalement inutile.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas du tout nouveau comme problème ... qu'on veuille y remédier de la bonne manière, là ce sera une nouveauté !
> 
> Donc voter juste ça en Suisse, comme en France, comme en Allemagne d'ailleurs c'est totalement inutile.



Au moins on nous demande notre avis, c'est toujours mieux que de paralyser un pays par des grèves. Les parts variables, elles ont fait l'objet d'un durcissement des critères pour leur obtention, ces critères ont toujours été définis par les membres hors classes de la DG. Si tous les actionnaires des très grandes entreprises s'y mettaient, ils pourraient mieux réguler les revenus réels de certains dirigeants d'entreprises. A croire qu'un actionnaire est juste bon pour mettre son capital à disposition (ça peut être un petit épargnant, une assurance, ...) et que les très grands patrons ont le droit ultime de disposer de cette manne, sans que les actionnaires aient leur mot à dire.

Je fais la différence entre le *patron/propriétaire* de son entreprise qui lui doit garantir la pérennité de son entreprise, alors que le p*atron/rémunéré* peut très souvent quitter l'entreprise avec un confortable pactole, cela même s'il a mis l'entreprise en difficulté par ses prises de position hasardeuses. La limite des 1:12 est sortie de je ne sais quelle réflexion, elle ne tiendra jamais la route.

Maintenant certains vont me dire que le patron/propriétaire n'est qu'un capitaliste de plus, voir de trop ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Maintenant certains vont me dire que le patron/propriétaire n'est qu'un capitaliste de plus, voir de trop ...



Je ne pense pas que le problème se situe à ce niveau, s'il n'y avait pas d'entrepreneurs, il n'y aurait pas de salariés, le problème se situe au niveau de la répartition des fruits de la productivité, et ça n'est pas sur le salaire médian, qu'il faut calculer le ratio, c'est sur les plus bas salaires, et là, on verrait que ça n'est pas 100, 200 ou 300 fois, mais bien 1000 ou 1500 fois.

Mais soyons clair : moi, ce qui me gêne, ça n'est pas que le "patron" gagne x fois plus que les plus bas salaires de son entreprise, ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'il s'octroie cette part du lion en forçant une partie de son personnel à travailler un mois pour gagner de quoi vivre 15 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais soyons clair : moi, ce qui me gêne, ça n'est pas que le "patron" gagne x fois plus que les plus bas salaires de son entreprise, ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'il s'octroie cette part du lion en forçant une partie de son personnel à travailler un mois pour gagner de quoi vivre 15 jours.



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, car travailler pour être à sec le 15 du mois c'est honteux, pour celui qui est dans la situation plus que courante. 
Disons le, même chez nous ça existe. Reste que ceux qui devraient réellement avoir honte qu'une telle situation existe devraient commencer par réfléchir : 

1 - parce que tous les pays ne donnent pas la parole à leurs citoyens 
2 - parce que ces gens là iront grossir la foule des laissés pour compte 
3 - parce qu'un jour prochain une révolution sortira d'un tel creuset.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je fais la différence entre le *patron/propriétaire* de son entreprise qui lui doit garantir la pérennité de son entreprise, alors que le p*atron/rémunéré* peut très souvent quitter l'entreprise avec un confortable pactole, cela même s'il a mis l'entreprise en difficulté par ses prises de position hasardeuses. La limite des 1:12 est sortie de je ne sais quelle réflexion, elle ne tiendra jamais la route.
> 
> Maintenant certains vont me dire que le patron/propriétaire n'est qu'un capitaliste de plus, voir de trop ...



C'est paradoxal le seul moyen d'être patron/propriétaire est de faire une société à associé unique (SASU, EURL ...). Sinon dans une société il y a obligatoirement des apports et des associés. C'est une mauvaise distinction même si je vois l'idée. Puis l'image d'un homme dirigeant une société est fausse, une société est mise en difficulté à cause des décisions collectives donc toutes les personnes qui ont voté "oui" sont responsables, même les absents.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est paradoxal le seul moyen d'être patron/propriétaire est de faire une société à associé unique (SASU, EURL ...). Sinon dans une société il y a obligatoirement des apports et des associés. C'est une mauvaise distinction même si je vois l'idée. Puis l'image d'un homme dirigeant une société est fausse, une société est mise en difficulté à cause des décisions collectives donc toutes les personnes qui ont voté "oui" sont responsables, même les absents.



Que fais tu des artisans, des petits patrons, qui n'ont que très peu d'employés, qui savent créer un climat de confiance avec ces employés. Le jour où suite à la non clairvoyance, la mauvaise conjoncture ils devront fermer boutique, donc licencier les employés, ils risquent fort d'être jugés pour faillite frauduleuse. Il ne faut pas comparer ces patrons avec les très grands/patrons, tous n'ont pas la même vue, les mêmes objectifs. 

Oublions également les familles d'industriels qui font tout pour que leur outil continue à fonctionner, jusqu'au jour où ils ne seront plus maîtres à bord, à cause des mêmes causes précitées pour les artisans.

Aucun artisan n'est en mesure de délocaliser son outil de travail, il vit à fond avec ce qu'on lui permet de faire, à tous les niveaux.

Même si je vis en Suisse, j'ai encore des intérêts en France, parfois c'est à te dégoûter quand on voit à quelle sauce les petits patrons français sont bouffés.

__________________________________

Pour changer de sujet : Photo: des Leica historiques adjugés une fortune


----------



## Le docteur (25 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je te traduis ?
> 'trop d'impôt tue l'impôt' et 'Pauvres, laissez les riches s'enrichir, vous en profiterez vous aussi' sont des théories néolibérales alakon qu'il faudrait qu'on arrête de nous bourrer le mou avec.
> 
> 
> J'ai bon, Cratès ?



Merci, Romuald.
Ca pue, donc...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2013)

*Ils savent vivre, en Chine...* :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2013)

Tout comme en Afghanistan&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Ils savent vivre, en Chine...* :rateau:





WebOliver a dit:


> Tout comme en Afghanistan



Lemalque, en chine aussi, ils ont ça, des lapides  Des tlains qui vont tlès tlès vite !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lemalque, en chine aussi, ils ont ça, des lapides  Des tlains qui vont tlès tlès vite !



Heu...

*Combien de verres* pour te mettre dans cet état


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Novembre 2013)

Ils ont pas intérêt à utiliser les cailloux espions ! 

(Dans les épisodes précédents pour rappel : Le caillou, prochaine arme d&#039;espionnage des États-Unis ? - DÉFENSE - FRANCE 24 )


----------



## jonson (25 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Heu...
> 
> *Combien de verres* pour te mettre dans cet état



Il ne manquerai plus que le vin soit bouchonné. Et il aura tout gagné. 



JustTheWay a dit:


> Ils ont pas intérêt à utiliser les cailloux espions !
> 
> (Dans les épisodes précédents pour rappel : Le caillou, prochaine arme d'espionnage des États-Unis*? - DÉFENSE - FRANCE 24 )



Un caillou et pourquoi aussi des nano-machines ou des robots insectes
Quand on vous qu'ils veulent tous nous surveiller.  :bebe: :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2013)

*Alexandre Bastrykine sifflé à La Sorbonne*

Super-flic à la tête du comité d'enquête de Russie (directement subordonné au Président russe, cest un service denquête fédéral, équivalent russe du FBI américain), M Bastrykine est un proche de Vladimir Poutine. Il sest déjà fait remarquer  pour avoir menacé de mort le rédacteur en chef adjoint de _Novaya Gazeta_ et assuré avec humour quil mènerait lui-même lenquête.

Les enquêteurs de son comité ont rédigé les dossiers à charge contre les militants de Greenpeace, les manifestants anti Poutine, les chanteuses du groupe Pussy Riot condamnées pour leur _Te Deum_ anti-Poutine dans la cathédrale du Christ Sauveur ("Marie Mère de Dieu, chasse Poutine !")

Le type qui l'a invité en France, le sénateur Patrice Gélard, n'est pas mal non plus dans son genre ; le président de la commission chargée de valider les résultats de l'élection rocambolesque à la tête de l'UMP, c'était lui : *Fraudes à l'UMP : les aveux du doyen Gélard - Le Nouvel Observateur*


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Quand on vous dit qu'ils veulent tous nous surveiller.  :bebe: :rateau:



Oui mais n'oublions pas qu' *ils* sont eux-mêmes surveillés par de sérieux surveillants qui sont à leur tour surveillés par... l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> IUn caillou et pourquoi aussi des nano-machines ou des robots insectes
> Quand on vous qu'ils veulent tous nous surveiller.  :bebe: :rateau:



*Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...*


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2013)

Un viticulteur poursuivi pour avoir refusé de traiter ses vignes


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...*



LoL cet article, juste BIG LOL. Quand on prend les lecteurs pour des cons, il faut une réponse de con, alors je re lol lol et lol.

Ils pensent sérieusement que c'est une nouveauté ??

Les pauvres ... quand même des séries américaines apportent plus de fond et de débat que dans la presse, c'est vraiment que la presse est tombée plus bas que ce que je pensais. 

A quand des articles sur les anges de la téléréalité de NRJ 12 et leurs avis sur cette question ?

P.S : Il oublie également que en France on a une Assemblée nationale mais bon. On va dire qu'il s'agit d'une révision constitutionnelle quitte à dire de la merde autant le faire entièrement.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonne nouvelle.
Malgré la crise, PSA, exemplarité de sa politique sociale oblige, relève sensiblement la prime de retraite de certains de ses salariés (notamment de ceux restés peu de temps dans l'entreprise).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h23 ----------

Rien à voir avec ce qui précède.

Des médecins français dans de drôles d'endroits : ici et là.
Je n'en pense rien, mais c'est assez savoureux et pour le moins rocambolesque.
Mais bon, comment résister à la possibilité d'aller y voir de près, de très près, même ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h31 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Ils ont pas intérêt à utiliser les cailloux espions !
> 
> (Dans les épisodes précédents pour rappel : Le caillou, prochaine arme d'espionnage des États-Unis*? - DÉFENSE - FRANCE 24 )



Hier j'écoutais le Nesquik des enfants. Je suis certain d'avoir entendu un clic, comme si quelqu'un raccrochait


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

La porte de l'enfer se trouve à Darvaza 


> une cheminée gigantesque où les flammes ne s'éteignent jamais.


----------



## legritch (26 Novembre 2013)

CV original


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2013)

*Armée : fin du système Louvois pour le paiement des soldes
*

Louvois, c'était le nouveau système informatisé  complètement foireux  de paiement des soldes propre à l'Armée de Terre. Parler de scandale à propos des dysfonctionnements ubuesques qui ont découlé de sa mise en place est un doux euphémisme (plus d'infos sur la catastrophe ici : *http://www.opex360.com/tag/louvois/*).


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2013)

Sacrés Suisses.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sacrés Suisses.



Là j'ai envie de me buter directement, comment on peut rédiger un article concernant l'UE et la Suisse en ayant aucune connaissance sur le sujet ? Et en plus sans rapport direct avec le referendum ... 



> Que ne disait-on pas alors sur le caractère indispensable d&#8217;une telle  adhésion ! Hors de l&#8217;UE, la Suisse avait tout à perdre, ne pourrait pas  tenir longtemps, ce serait la mort économique assurée.
> Et pourtant, malgré ce matraquage de certitudes éphémères, les Suisses ont voté non.


Et les accords bilatéraux entre l'UE et la Suisse il y a quoi dedans ? Du chocolat ? Les Suisses avec une vingtaine d'accords principaux et une centaine sectorielles ils sont surement plus dans l'Europe qu'ils le pensent.

Une chose est certaine en cas de grosse merde avec l'UE, eux ils s'en sortiront très bien (à relativiser en disant mieux que les autres plutôt), c'est le seul et réel avantage qu'ils ont à continuer avec les accords bilatéraux tous compatibles avec le droit de l'UE .... Je me souviens pu des taux parce que c'est pas DU TOUT mon domaine, mais ce qu'importe la Suisse c'est beaucoup plus que 50% en provenance de l'UE, et ce qu'elle exporte c'est à peine plus de 50% dans l'UE.

D'ailleurs le Royaume-Unis souhaite être dans le même cas de la Suisse, on profite, et quand ça va mal on peut se retirer sans risque. C'est même pas une question de souveraineté, juste de thune. 

Il faut que j'arrête de lire les articles où il y a une ébauche de notion juridique ou politique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Là j'ai envie de me buter directement, comment on peut rédiger un article concernant l'UE et la Suisse en ayant aucune connaissance sur le sujet ? Et en plus sans rapport direct avec le referendum ...
> 
> Et les accords bilatéraux il y a quoi dedans entre l'UE et la Suisse il y a quoi dedans ? Du chocolat ? Les Suisses avec une vingtaine d'accord principaux et une centaine sectorielles ils sont surement plus dans l'Europe qu'ils le pensent.
> 
> ...



Des grands mots, faut pas se buter, non quand même ...

Quand aux accords bilatéraux, attends de voir venir, l'année prochaine on devra voter, revoter une énième fois, une fois de plus à cause d'une barque qui semble déborder aux yeux de certains d'entres nous, il se pourrait bien que cela remette tous les accords à plat, et ça nous le savons très bien. 

S'en sortir quand ça ira encore plus mal, disons qu'on mettra plus de temps pour accuser le coup. Rappelles-toi que, pour pouvoir exporter vers l'UE la banque centrale suisse à dû acheter plein d'&#8364; pour maintenir une parité le permettant, ce qui équivaut à une dévaluation volontaire. Si l'&#8364; capote la Suisse plongera avec. 

Quand aux anglais, réfléchis un peu, qu'ont-ils en commun avec nous :

- le système métrique ? 
- la Livre anglaise ? 
- ils roulent à gauche

Pour moi les anglais sont les vassaux des USA. Reste qu'ils ont autant de chances de s'en sortir que les Suisses.


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> ... c'est pas DU TOUT mon domaine...



Euh ! Oh ! Ho ! Ah!...


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Des grands mots, faut pas se buter, non quand même ...
> 
> Quand aux accords bilatéraux, attends de voir venir, l'année prochaine on devra voter, revoter une énième fois, une fois de plus à cause d'une barque qui semble déborder aux yeux de certains d'entres nous, il se pourrait bien que cela remette tous les accords à plat, et ça nous le savons très bien.
> 
> ...



J'ai pas dis qu'il était comme vous, mais qu'il voulait être dans la même position que vous concernant l'UE. Ce qui n'est pas forcement une bonne chose parce qu'enfaite en réalité l'UE dit à la Suisse "tu signes", "la Suisse signe" (c'est pas là le problème), c'est surtout qu'elle ne peut pas discuter sur ce qu'elle signe, si elle veut discuter, il faut intégrer l'UE (surtout en matière commerciale évidement). Si le Royaume-Unis est amené à quitter l'UE il y a deux issues, la même que la Suisse, et sinon ce sera considéré comme un hara-kiri économique.

Je fais pas du droit Suisse mais les accords ne sont pas tous soumis aux référendums, il faut qu'il fasse l'objet d'opposition non ? Et c'est pas tout il me semble. Je doute de toute manière que la Suisse soit dans l'UE ou pas change grand chose, c'est différent pour le Royaume-Unis.

Et de toute manière en imaginant une grosse crise (plus forte que "celle-ci"), peu importe d'où elle part, elle risque d'avoir des effets relativement identique, l'effet boule de neige déjà existant, et plus fort actuellement.

D'ailleurs le scénario militaire envisagé par les Suisses ne prend pas en compte l'effet boule de neige pour la Suisse, et pour le coup, l'inverse est également envisageable.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'elle ne peut pas discuter sur ce qu'elle signe, si elle veut discuter, il faut intégrer l'UE (surtout en matière commerciale évidement). Si le Royaume-Unis est amené à quitter l'UE il y a deux issues, la même que la Suisse, et sinon ce sera considéré comme un hara-kiri économique.
> 
> Je fais pas du droit Suisse mais les accords ne sont pas tous soumis aux référendums, il faut qu'il fasse l'objet d'opposition non ? Et c'est pas tout il me semble. Je doute que de toute manière que la Suisse soit dans l'UE ou pas change grand chose, c'est différent pour le Royaume-Unis.



Normalement, tout ce qui est signé, peut être remis en cause par les deux chambres, et (ou) une votation populaire, en cas d'acceptation par le peuple un accord est considéré comme valable, pas avant.

Admettons 2 mn que la Suisse fasse partie de l'Europe, ce sera quand même le peuple qui aura le dernier mot, finalement dans cette optique il vaut mieux que la Suisse n'en fasse pas partie. Le peuple n'acceptera pas que ses droit fondamentaux soient restreints au point qu'il n'aurait plus droit à la parole, le droit de ne pas être d'accord, il suffit de voir ce qu'on doit encaisser pour être euro-compatible.

PS : en 1992 une majorité de suisses romands étaient favorables pour une entrée dans l'Europe, de nos jours ils le sont de moins en moins.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> D'ailleurs le Royaume-Unis souhaite être dans le même cas de la Suisse, on profite, et quand ça va mal on peut se retirer sans risque. C'est même pas une question de souveraineté, juste de thune.



C'est crispant, n'est-ce pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2013)

*En Suisse, on ferme aussi...* :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *En Suisse, on ferme aussi...* :rateau:



En Belgique, pareil ... d'ailleurs on vient de perdre corps et biens notre seul et unique sous-marin lors de la journée "portes ouvertes" du dernier weekend ! ...:love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2013)

*Quels dragueurs, ces suisses...*


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En Belgique, pareil ... d'ailleurs on vient de perdre corps et biens notre seul et unique sous-marin lors de la journée "portes ouvertes" du dernier weekend ! ...:love:


Ce sous-marin est-il concerné par cette triste affaire ?


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Normalement, tout ce qui est signé, peut être remis en cause par les deux chambres, et (ou) une votation populaire, en cas d'acceptation par le peuple un accord est considéré comme valable, pas avant.
> 
> Admettons 2 mn que la Suisse fasse partie de l'Europe, ce sera quand même le peuple qui aura le dernier mot, finalement dans cette optique il vaut mieux que la Suisse n'en fasse pas partie. Le peuple n'acceptera pas que ses droit fondamentaux soient restreints au point qu'il n'aurait plus droit à la parole, le droit de ne pas être d'accord, il suffit de voir ce qu'on doit encaisser pour être euro-compatible.
> 
> PS : en 1992 une majorité de suisses romands étaient favorables pour une entrée dans l'Europe, de nos jours ils le sont de moins en moins.



Ce sera pas si simple, mais la démocratie directe et largement compatible avec l'UE, et pose encore moins de problème que les autres systèmes comme l'Allemagne, l'Espagne ... 

Tu n'as pas compris, la Suisse pour bénéficier des avantages commerciaux du marché Européen, sans être membre de l'UE doit appliquer les normes de l'UE (encore une fois c'est surtout le cas en matière commerciale), elle n'a juste pas le choix (ou sur des détails à la limite), et ce que vous vous appliquez c'est des normes débattues par les pays membres. Enfaite les pays qui signe avec l'UE sans être membre, ils ont juste pas leurs mots à dire, et si ils veulent débattre, il adhère à l'UE. 

Après je dis pas que la Suisse doit ou non rentrer dans l'UE, personnellement pour le moment je suis totalement opposé à l'entrée de la Suisse dans l'UE, et je suis même opposé à ce qu'un nouveau pays entre dans l'UE d'ailleurs. 

J'ai rien contre les Suisses et je suis très Européen (même pas grâce à la France), juste le mode de fonctionnement de l'UE n'est pas le bon, je parle de manière très globale là. 

@loustic : Oui le droit européen (communautaire) n'est pas mon domaine, étant nul en langue ...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En Belgique, pareil ... d'ailleurs on vient de perdre corps et biens notre seul et unique sous-marin lors de la journée "portes ouvertes" du dernier weekend ! ...:love:



Pourquoi vous foutez des portes à vos sous marins, aussi ? 

J'en profite pour glisser une blague marine pour apporter un peu de fraîcheur :
Comment on dit vagin en portugais ?
Ecluche.
Parce que c'est par là que passe les péniches.

Ok, au lit, sans whisky.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Quels dragueurs, ces suisses...*



Tiens donc 


> D&#8217;autant plus rapidement que la banque détentrice du compte, en l&#8217;occurrence Reyl & Cie, *a pleinement coopéré avec le Palais de justice*.


 Faut arrêter de croire que les banquiers suisses aiment ceux qui ne veulent pas payer d'impôts. Cherchez la faille dans cette affaire précise, la femme en instance de divorce ... 



JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai rien contre les Suisses et je suis très Européen (même pas grâce à la France), juste le mode de fonctionnement de l'UE n'est pas le bon, je parle de manière très globale là.



Si j'ai compris 





> Tu n'as pas compris, la Suisse pour bénéficier des avantages commerciaux du marché Européen, sans être membre de l'UE doit appliquer les normes de l'UE (encore une fois c'est surtout le cas en matière commerciale), elle n'a juste pas le choix (ou sur des détails à la limite), et ce que vous vous appliquez c'est des normes débattues par les pays membres. Enfaite les pays qui signe avec l'UE sans être membre, ils ont juste pas leurs mots à dire, et si ils veulent débattre, il adhère à l'UE.


 c'est de bonne guerre, les suisses utilisent une faille qui leur permet de bénéficier de ces avantages, il est vrai que la Suisse ne peut pas dicter, participer de plein droit aux débats, elle subit en fait, le bénéfice recherché c'est d'avoir accès au marché européen, c'est donc gagné. 

Faudra être vigilant 





> Après je dis pas que la Suisse doit ou non rentrer dans l'UE, personnellement pour le moment je suis totalement opposé à l'entrée de la Suisse dans l'UE, et je suis même opposé à ce qu'un nouveau pays entre dans l'UE d'ailleurs.


 d'autres pays aimeraient entrer dans l'Europe, qui amha est trop élargie actuellement.

Tu n'es pas le seul à être européen dans l'âme. Quand au fonctionnement interne à l'Europe, d'autres pays connaissent le système fédéral, l'Allemagne avec ses Länder, la Suisse avec ses Cantons, pourquoi ne pas copier ce qui fonctionne ailleurs. Non chacun veut tirer la couverture tout seul. 

La Confédération européenne des syndicats, eux ils ont compris que l'union fait la force

Une perle à la française, le PDG de PSA, touchera un million par an pendant sa retraite 


> 21 millions ont été mis de côté pour (sa) retraite complémentaire pour quatre années passées à la tête du groupe. Bien sûr que c'est choquant


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une perle à la française, le PDG de PSA, touchera un million par an pendant sa retraite



En premier lieu, ces 21 millions représentent le capital constitutif qui permettra le versement de la retraite en question. 

quelques remarques:


ce capital est calculé sur une durée de versement que personne ne connaît à ce jour (date du décès du bénéficiaire)


l'annuité est de l'ordre de 660.000 , égale à la moitié de son salaire actuel (qui est loin du niveau atteint par ses "collègues" exerçant une activité comparable)


l'annuité est de l'ordre de 660.000 , égale à la moitié de son salaire actuel (qui est loin du niveau atteint par ses "collègues" exerçant une activité comparable)


compte tenu des régimes (CNAV + complémentaires) qui devraient être de l'ordre de 40% de son salaire actuel (probablement moins en vertu des plafonds applicables) le montant de sa retraite devrait se monter à environ 85% de son salaire d'activité.

Sur ce plan, rien de choquant, donc.

Les fonctionnaires perçoivent des montants comparables, voire supérieurs, si l'on s'en réfère à leur salaire d'activité. Les "promotions" intervenant 6 mois avant le départ à la retraite étant effectuées dans ce but. 

Et cela ne choque personne

Ajoutons que cette "retraite chapeau" est intégralement financée par l'entreprise, et non par le contribuable.

Ce qui n'est pas le cas des fonctionnaires.

Les cris d'orfraie qui ne cessent de retentir ne sont qu'une pitoyable tentative de manipulation à des fins exclusivement démagogiques et populistes !

Conclusion évidente: alignons le mode de calcul des retraites de tous les travailleurs sur celui des fonctionnaires !

Voilà une belle réduction de la facture sociale !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul à être européen dans l'âme. Quand au fonctionnement interne à l'Europe, d'autres pays connaissent le système fédéral, l'Allemagne avec ses Länder, la Suisse avec ses Cantons, pourquoi ne pas copier ce qui fonctionne ailleurs. Non chacun veut tirer la couverture tout seul.



Pourquoi ne pas copier ce qui marche ailleurs ? Pour la bonne raison qu'il y a de fortes chances que cela marche ailleurs justement parce que c'est ailleurs. Pourquoi ne pas appliquer le centralisme administratif et politique jacobin à la française en Espagne ou en Suisse ? La réponse est évidente : cela ne conviendrait pas à des pays qui ont une autre histoire, une autre culture politique. Les européistes s'entêtent à ne pas comprendre que leur mystique aveugle de l'unification européenne opérée au mépris des idiosyncrasies nationales construites au cours des siècles est en train de faire couler l'Europe réelle.

À ce propos, justement : *Sondage IFOP "Les Français et l'Europe", résultats détaillés* (pdf).

Le rapport des Européens au projet européen n'a pas fini d'être schizophrénique. Ils voudraient bien que l'Europe soit plus forte. Mais ils aimeraient aussi que les États nationaux assument pleinement leurs responsabilités souveraines. Sauf qu'il y a là comme une légère contradiction, parce que le projet européen s'est nourri historiquement de l'affaiblissement des prérogatives des États, sinon même des démocraties nationales. Et c'est encore plus vrai depuis que la priorité absolue est de faire survivre coûte que coûte l'euro.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En premier lieu, ces 21 millions représentent le capital constitutif qui permettra le versement de la retraite en question.



Une fois de plus, tu n'as rien compris : ce qui est choquant, ça n'est pas son niveau de rémunération "dans l'absolu", c'est que ce soit l'entreprise qui mette ça sur la table après seulement 3 (ou 4 je ne sais plus trop) années d'activité, alors que pendant le même temps, elle rechigne à provisionner quoi que ce soit pour la retraite de ces salariés qu'elle a sous-payés pendant une quarantaine d'années.

Quant à tes calculs, ils sont faux (ce qui n'étonnera personne ici, venant de ta part), cette retraite complémentaire correspond à ce qu'il va toucher pour le peu de temps passé chez Peugeot, mais avec ce qu'il va toucher comme retraite complémentaire de la part de ses précédents employeurs, je pense qu'il sera plus proche des 200% de son revenu d'activité que de 85%, 85%, d'ailleurs, que tous les smicards qu'il faisait travailler seraient bien content d'avoir comme retraite, alors qu'ils devront se contenter plutôt de 60% de leur SMIC, ce qui ne les mettra guère qu'à 60-70 &#8364; au dessus du minimum vieillesse mensuel !



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voilà une belle réduction de la facture sociale !



Oh le beau lapsus (révélateur) : non, ça, ça l'augmenterait, la facture sociale, c'est la f*r*acture sociale, que ça diminuerait ! 

EDIT : tiens, je viens de faire le calcul : pour ces 4 années de bons et loyaux service, Peugeot va donc verser pour lui une cotisation patronale de retraite complémentaire d'environ 397% de son salaire (en plus de ce qu'ils versaient déjà sur ses feuilles de paie) &#8230; Contre 4,5% pour ses salariés au SMIC !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> []
> Les cris d'orfraie qui ne cessent de retentir ne sont qu'une pitoyable tentative de manipulation à des fins exclusivement démagogiques et populistes ![]



Populisme et démagogie Voilà deux domaines où je n'irai pas contester ton expertise !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Populisme et démagogie Voilà deux domaines où je n'irai pas contester ton expertise !  :rateau:



En (tentative de) manipulation, il n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Quels dragueurs, ces suisses...*



La Suisse pousse les Français détenteurs de comptes à régulariser leur situation


> « Il y a un revirement chez les banquiers suisses, avance Pierre Dedieu, avocat associé de CMS Bureau Francis Lefebvre. Ils sont désormais dans une démarche où ils enjoignent les titulaires de comptes à régulariser leur situation »





> selon Claude-Alain Margelisch, directeur général de l&#8217;Association suisse des banquiers (ASB). « *Il y a beaucoup de départs de clients français* »


c'est très révélateur


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Novembre 2013)

Pour changer : 

Brain Magazine - Page Pute - Pendant ce temps-là en Russie, tout va bien


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pour changer :
> 
> Brain Magazine - Page Pute - Pendant ce temps-là en Russie, tout va bien


 Ils l'ont fait exprès pour faire le tour du web ? :afraid:


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ils l'ont fait exprès pour faire le tour du web ? :afraid:



C'est surtout un gros fake de 5 ou 6 ans !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est surtout un gros fake de 5 ou 6 ans !



Un peu plus que ça !  

Un travail rapide sous Photoshop. Pas russe pour un sou en plus (irlande, port de Roundstone, Comté de Galway, septembre ou octobre 2004, photographies de Nicholas Griffin). Saisir "Roundstone crane accident" dans un outil de recherche&#8230; Le restau du coin a l'air sympa : Gallery | O'Dowd's Seafood Bar and Restaurant


----------



## ergu (27 Novembre 2013)

Vous irez traquer les fake jusqu'au fond des chiottes des pubs irlandais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2013)

Belgique : l'extension de la possibilité d'euthanasie aux mineurs est adoptée !

Euthanasie: l'extension aux mineurs est adoptée - La Libre.be


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Belgique : l'extension de la possibilité d'euthanasie aux mineurs est adoptée !
> 
> Euthanasie: l'extension aux mineurs est adoptée - La Libre.be



Les mineurs, c'est bien les mecs qui creusent des trous dans la terre pour ramener du charbon ? :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est surtout un gros fake de 5 ou 6 ans !


M'en fou j'ai bien rigolé ! NAH !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les mineurs, c'est bien les mecs qui creusent des trous dans la terre pour ramener du charbon ? :rateau:



Euh non !  ... pour ceux-là on ne dit pas "euthanasie" mais "coup de grisou" ....

ps : tiens ! en écrivant, je réalise que "grisou" c'est le nom de la chatte de ma voisine !
ps1 : abstenez-vous svp de tous commentaires lubriques du style "Je lui en donnerais bien un bon coup à "grisou"" ... ce ne serait qu'inadéquat et déplacé !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps1 : abstenez-vous svp de tous commentaires lubriques du style "Je lui en donnerais bien un bon coup à "grisou"" ... ce ne serait qu'inadéquat et déplacé !


Heureusement que tu nous en parles


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En premier lieu, ces 21 millions représentent le capital constitutif qui permettra le versement de la retraite en question.
> 
> quelques remarques:
> 
> ...



Oui, tu as raison.

C'est d'ailleurs tellement normal que les communistes du Medef connus pour spolier les patrons et les clouer au pilori décident de lancer une enquête    (c'est mignon. Certains doivent être jaloux !)

Tellement normal que Varin lui même finit par y renoncer


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh non !  ... pour ceux-là on ne dit pas "euthanasie" mais "coup de grisou" ....



 Je



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : tiens ! en écrivant, je réalise que "grisou" c'est le nom de la chatte de ma voisine !
> ps1 : abstenez-vous svp de tous commentaires lubriques du style "Je lui en donnerais bien un bon coup à "grisou"" ... ce ne serait qu'inadéquat et déplacé !



Ah, oui.
Non rien, finalement.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Tellement normal que Varin lui même finit par y renoncer



Parce que quand il a compté en "308 Access", il a eu peur, il en faut 1180...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh non !  ... pour ceux-là on ne dit pas "euthanasie" mais "coup de grisou" ....
> 
> ps : tiens ! en écrivant, je réalise que "grisou" c'est le nom de la chatte de ma voisine !
> ps1 : abstenez-vous svp de tous commentaires lubriques du style "Je lui en donnerais bien un bon coup à "grisou"" ... ce ne serait qu'inadéquat et déplacé !



T'as oublié "bande de nazes" à la fin !


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2013)

Qui va payer l'ardoise ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

un lac entier disparaît en quelques jours


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> un lac entier disparaît en quelques jours



Ouais  Bon, c'est bien un titre de journaliste, ça, 20m de diamètre, 10m de fond, dans nos campagnes à nous, on appelle ça "une mare", pas "un lac" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> un lac entier disparaît en quelques jours



Spectaculaire, mais pas étonnant, si j'en crois mes souvenirs de cours de géo physique. Phénomène assez banal d'absorption en structure karstique, où les pertes et résurgences hydrologiques sont monnaie courante dans des sols très fracturés et poreux. Le mot "karst" a d'ailleurs pour origine un toponyme slovène ; la Bosnie n'est pas loin. On voit des choses un peu comparables, bien que plus progressives, chez nous : www.physio-geo.fr/Liens/etudes2008/EGP2008C.pdf


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Novembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> BLA BLA
> Sur ce plan, rien de choquant, donc.
> 
> GROS BLABLA



C'est pour ça qu'il a renoncé .... 

Et pour la prochaine fois : 

Code de commerce - Article L225-42-1 | Legifrance

MERCI ! 

Aussi : 
Décret no 94-582 du 12 juillet 1994 relatif aux conseils et aux dirigeants des établissements publics et entreprises du secteur public | Legifrance

J'en ai marre de prendre du temps à répondre, donc si tu veux savoir si tu as tort ou raison, ou si tu confonds tout (ce qui me semble être le cas), tu dois chercher, et pas dans la presse, mais dans la loi, tu vas voir c'est souvent très différent.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2013)

Un disque de glace s'est formé dans une rivière.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un disque de glace s'est formé dans une rivière.



Wahou impressionnant, cela fait penser à un 33 tours


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : tiens ! en écrivant, je réalise que "grisou" c'est le nom de la chatte de ma voisine !
> ps1 : abstenez-vous svp de tous commentaires lubriques du style "Je lui en donnerais bien un bon coup à "grisou"" ... ce ne serait qu'inadéquat et déplacé !



C'est surtout que je ne donne pas de nom à la chatte de mes voisines perso


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est surtout que je ne donne pas de nom à la chatte de mes voisines perso



Oui, mais dans ton cas à toi, c'est con, pas dans le sien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2013)

Cela dit, il vaut peut-être mieux roux, plutôt que gris ou blanc. C'est suivant le cas de figure si je puis dire.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Qui va payer l'ardoise ?



C'est notre euthanasie des mineurs à nous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2013)

... Mais où va t'on ??????? ... 

Le "Knockout Game", un "jeu" qui consiste à frapper des innocents - 7SUR7.be


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2013)

Notre bon président est précurseur, il expérimente déjà depuis des mois les impôts, bientôt la TVA et d'autres mesures confiscatoires de plaisir de fin d'année :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Grasse Grace présidentielle !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2013)

Les agresseurs tombent sur des stagiaires du GIGN...


----------



## kisbizz (29 Novembre 2013)

zigzags


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2013)

Le nombre de banquiers de l'UE gagnant plus d'un million d'&#8364; par an s'est accru de 11% en 2012. Les ¾ sont basés en Grande-Bretagne (2714 sur 3529). On en compte 212 en Allemagne et 177 en France. *Rapport complet (pdf)*


*



*​


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2013)

627 milliards


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Le nombre de banquiers de l'UE gagnant plus d'un million d' par an s'est accru de 11% en 2012. Les ¾ sont basés en Grande-Bretagne (2714 sur 3529). On en compte 212 en Allemagne et 177 en France. *Rapport complet (pdf)*





WebOliver a dit:


> 627 milliards


Ben oui. Mais que ça ne nous empêche pas de faire preuve d'austérité hein ! Ils y comptent bien.


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> 627 milliards&#8230;


Quelles conséquences peut avoir la publication de ce nombre de milliards ?

Par exemple, décourager ou encourager l'achat des articles Ikeka ? (42 milliards pour le proprio)

Décourager ou encourager la consommation de Kechtup, la fréquentation de Burger Queen ? (21 milliards seulement)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Quelles conséquences peut avoir la publication de ce nombre de milliards ?
> 
> Par exemple, décourager ou encourager l'achat des articles Ikeka ?
> 
> Décourager ou encourager la consommation de Kechtup, la fréquentation de Burger Queen ?



Ça pourrait être "faire comprendre aux moins favorisés, qui sont condamnés à se serrer chaque jour un peu plus la ceinture, que ceux qui les y obligent, eux, peuvent ouvrir la leur beaucoup plus chaque jour " !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Novembre 2013)

y'a quand même pas mal de démagogie, dans cette façon d'insister sur ces miyards des (méchants) riches...

ces gens n'ont pas de piscines blindées remplies de milliards en espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes, où ils piquent une tête chaque matin, histoire de se mettre en  forme pour la journée...
ces milliards sont virtuels, principalement des capitalisations boursières, qui peuvent d'ailleurs s'évanouir du jour au lendemain...

bon, cela dit, ces gens ne sont pas non plus dans le besoin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> y'a quand même pas mal de démagogie, dans cette façon d'insister sur ces miyards des (méchants) riches...



Parce que ça ne te chagrine pas un peu, toi, de savoir que la crise qu'on subit actuellement est organisée dans le seul but d'enrichir encore plus quelques milliers de grandes fortunes *au détriment* de quelques milliards de gens obligés de vivre de plus en plus difficilement à cette seule fin ?

Tu as du rater un truc dans les actualités de ces derniers temps : ceux qui ont provoqués la crise sont aussi ceux qui s'enrichissent le plus actuellement (et là,je veux dire "dans le monde", pas rien qu'en Suisse, où les proprios d'Ikea ou de Heinz/Burger King ne sont que des épiphénomènes aux responsabilités sommes toutes assez limitées, bien qu'ils en profitent certainement un peu quand même de manière au moins indirecte).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

Une énorme cave à vin plus vieille que la Bible découverte en Israël


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Novembre 2013)

oui, bien sûr, le grand complot planétaire, Bildenberg, toussa... 

mais que fait la police, pardon, les élus ?

parce que dans une démocratie, ce sont bien les élus qui font les lois, en principe, non ?

à moins que ces élus ne soient coincés, obligés qu'ils sont d'emprunter toujours plus à ces méchants banquiers tous ces milliards dont ils ont tant besoin pour leur démagogie, dans une sorte de spirale infernale (en France spectaculairement depuis Mitterrand...), dont on n'arrive plus à sortir...

c'est toujours plus facile de jeter en pâture au bon peuple quelques boucs émissaires qu'on accusent - le comble - de ses propres turpitudes...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> c'est toujours plus facile de jeter en pâture au bon peuple quelques boucs émissaires qu'on accusent - le comble - de ses propres turpitudes...


Surtout quand ces boucs émissaires n'ont pas déclaré les comptes qu'ils ont en Suisse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que ça ne te chagrine pas un peu, toi, de savoir que la crise qu'on subit actuellement est organisée dans le seul but d'enrichir encore plus quelques milliers de grandes fortunes *au détriment* de quelques milliards de gens obligés de vivre de plus en plus difficilement à cette seule fin ?
> 
> Tu as du rater un truc dans les actualités de ces derniers temps : ceux qui ont provoqués la crise sont aussi ceux qui s'enrichissent le plus actuellement (et là,je veux dire "dans le monde", pas rien qu'en Suisse, où les proprios d'Ikea ou de Heinz/Burger King ne sont que des épiphénomènes aux responsabilités sommes toutes assez limitées, bien qu'ils en profitent certainement un peu quand même de manière au moins indirecte).



Pour illustrer simplement le lien que l'on peut établir entre crise et inégalités excessives de revenus, j'ai un tout petit peu modifié un document fourni par l'économiste David Ruccio (on trouvera des tas d'autres données et graphiques parlants ici : 25 graphics showing upward redistribution of income and wealth in USA since 1979 | Real-World Economics Review Blog) :


----------



## Le docteur (30 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais où va t'on ??????? ...
> 
> Le "Knockout Game", un "jeu" qui consiste à frapper des innocents - 7SUR7.be



Non, pas des innocents, des _victimes_. La _victime_ est responsable de ce qui lui arrive, elle n'a qu'à pas avoir une tête de _victime_. Sauf quand c'est nous qu'on est victimes du système (là, c'est dégueulasse, et les autres, tous les autres, c'est trop des bâtards).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> zigzags


Même pas bourré, il colle la bagnole devant à 2m et double tous ceux qui ne font pas comme lui.

Ah, mais oui, mais là faut coffrer 50 millions de personnes. On peut pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que ça ne te chagrine pas un peu, toi, de savoir que la crise qu'on subit actuellement est organisée dans le seul but d'enrichir encore plus quelques milliers de grandes fortunes *au détriment* de quelques milliards de gens obligés de vivre de plus en plus difficilement à cette seule fin ?
> 
> Tu as du rater un truc dans les actualités de ces derniers temps : ceux qui ont provoqués la crise sont aussi ceux qui s'enrichissent le plus actuellement (et là,je veux dire "dans le monde", pas rien qu'en Suisse, où les proprios d'Ikea ou de Heinz/Burger King ne sont que des épiphénomènes aux responsabilités sommes toutes assez limitées, bien qu'ils en profitent certainement un peu quand même de manière au moins indirecte).



Ce qui me sidère c'est qu'on puisse continuer à dire l'inverse de ce que tu dis au JT du soir, tous les soirs, et en toute impunité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------




Joachim du Balay a dit:


> oui, bien sûr, le grand complot planétaire, Bildenberg, toussa...
> 
> mais que fait la police, pardon, les élus ?
> 
> ...



En même temps, faut pas déconner, comme boucs émissaires, il y a plus malheureux. 
Par contre, on est tous largement complice de la situation, c'est clair, et parfois, c'est là que c'est drôle, par avidité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, pas des innocents, des _victimes_. La _victime_ est responsable de ce qui lui arrive, elle n'a qu'à pas avoir une tête de _victime_. Sauf quand c'est nous qu'on est victimes du système (là, c'est dégueulasse, et les autres, tous les autres, c'est trop des bâtards).



Tellement vrai ! 

Pour l'instant, la "mode" chez nous, ce sont les petites bandes d'ados qui rackettent les personnes âgées dans la rue du style : "T'as vu, j't'ai pris ta canne ... donne moi 20 Euros et je te la rends" ... ... Ah ! C'est vrai qu'il faut de sacrées c....... pour réaliser un tel exploit !

Navrant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tellement vrai !
> 
> Pour l'instant, la "mode" chez nous, ce sont les petites bandes d'ados qui rackettent les personnes âgées dans la rue du style : "T'as vu, j't'ai pris ta canne ... donne moi 20 Euros et je te la rends" ... ... Ah ! C'est vrai qu'il faut de sacrées c....... pour réaliser un tel exploit !
> 
> Navrant !



_Sur le bord 'une mare, Un canard soupirait _
_Cherchant d'un air bizarre, Quéqu' chose qui lui manquait _
_Il disait d'un air grave, Qui peignait son chagrin _
_On ma chipé ma cane, C'est l'affaire d'un galopin_

_Refrain: _

_Quand je flâne, Sans ma cane _
_Je ne suis pas content, Coin, coin _

_Quand je flâne, Sans ma cane _
_Je ne suis pas content !_

_Un passant qui passait _
_Lui dit d'un air touché _
_- Comment donc était-elle _
_Ta cane? ô mon poulet ? _
_- Elle était fort bien mise _
_Lui répond le canard _
_Elle avait robe grise _
_Et puis le nez camard._

_- Je n'ai pas la berlue _
_Lui répond le passant _
_C'est bien elle que j'ai vue _
_A l'Hôtel du Faisan _
_J'ai vu ta cane-folle _
_Qui te faisait des traits _
_Dans une casserole _
_Avec plusieurs navets._

_Le canard au coeur tendre _
_Jura de rester veuf _
_Pleurant à pierre fendre _
_Le coeur gros comme un oeuf _
_Sur le bord de la mare _
_Quand il prenait le frais _
_Jouant sur sa guitare : _
_Guerre! Guerre aux navets !_


----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2013)

Chers amis, les poissons.

On est désolé....

Les États-Unis détruiront une partie des armes chimiques syriennes en mer - Libération

Mais oon a pas trouvé d' autre solution

Excusez nous pour le désagrément.


Bien a vous,

Amicalement,

Les humains.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Chers amis, les poissons.
> 
> On est désolé....
> 
> ...



Euuh  J'ai bien lu l'article, ils disent que la destruction se fera en mer (sur un navire spécialement aménagé pour), mais absolument pas que des déchets y seront déversés !  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça pourrait être "faire comprendre aux moins favorisés, qui sont condamnés à se serrer chaque jour un peu plus la ceinture, que ceux qui les y obligent, eux, peuvent ouvrir la leur beaucoup plus chaque jour " !




Ah le bon commentaire bien démago dans l'air du temps.
Ces gens là on du fric. Ok. Et alors ? Ca influe sur ta vie ? Non. Comme ça n'influait pas sur ta vie avant la crise.
Ils sont pour la plupart à la tête de boites qui créent de l'emploi. Donc ils gagnent du fric. Logique.
Mais c'est vrai que dans cette bonne petite mentalité mélanchoniste de merde française, c'est tellement mal vu.

Perso, que les Bettencourt, les familles Ikea ou autres nagent dans le fric, ça ne change rien pour moi. Des générations qui se suivent on bossé pour créer ça. Ils n'ont pas créé ça "au détriment" de qui que ce soit. Ils ont contribué à employer des milliers de personnes. T'en as fait autant ? T'es qui pour te permettre de juger qu'ils ne sont pas méritants ?

Qu'on leur pique ça ne change rien pour toi et moi. Que dalle.
Ah si.
Moi, ça me donne juste envie de me barrer si un jour j'en gagne aussi beaucoup.


----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2013)

@ pascal77

Ha oui, j' ai lu un peu trop vite.

Reste que meme après hydrolyse, le produit obtenu ne doit pas etre vraiment sinon innofensif, tout au moins pas tres "sain"

Reste a voir le destin de ce produit.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que ça ne te chagrine pas un peu, toi, de savoir que la crise qu'on subit actuellement est organisée dans le seul but d'enrichir encore plus quelques milliers de grandes fortunes *au détriment* de quelques milliards de gens obligés de vivre de plus en plus difficilement à cette seule fin ?



"Omnes stultit et deliberatione non utentes, omnia tentant"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2013)

*SOS (Save Our Skulls)*

Le Mütter Museum de Philadelphie, en quête de fonds pour restaurer sa collection de 139 squelettes (achetée au XIXe siècle à lanatomiste autrichien Josef Hyrtl), vous offre lunique opportunité den adopter un. Pour 200 US$, vous aurez droit à votre nom sur une plaque aux côtés de votre protégé. Le choix est vaste : choisirez-vous de parrainer Franz Braun, 13 ans, suicidé par pendaison après avoir été convaincu dun vol, Joska Soltesz, 28 ans, mort de pneumonie, ou Gregor Sipnik, terrassé par la tuberculose  à lâge de 15 ans ? De Mirju Aslan, mort à 18 ans, on sait juste que cétait un tueur denfant, tandis que Geza Uirmeny, est décédé à 80 ans, dix ans après avoir tenté en vain de se suicider en se tranchant  la gorge.

Save Our Skulls initiative : The College of Physicians of Philadelphia | Save our Skulls

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> "Omnes stultit et deliberatione non utentes, omnia tentant"



"stulti", pas "stultit"

Même pas capable de citer correctement la _Summa Theologia_ de Saint Thomas d'Aquin.  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> ["stulti", pas "stultit"
> 
> Même pas capable de citer correctement la _Summa Theologia_ de Saint Thomas d'Aquin.  :rateau:



Ben tu sais, c'est là sans doute une partie de son problème, il n'a pas encore compris qu'il ne suffisait pas d'apprendre par cur les pages roses du Petit Larousse pour comprendre la vie et maîtriser le latin


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour illustrer simplement le lien que l'on peut établir entre crise et inégalités excessives de revenus, j'ai un tout petit peu modifié un document fourni par l'économiste David Ruccio (on trouvera des tas d'autres données et graphiques parlants ici : 25 graphics showing upward redistribution of income and wealth in USA since 1979 | Real-World Economics Review Blog) :


...mais ça n'explique pas la _cause_ de la crise...

ceux qui s'enrichissent sont simplement ceux qui profitent de la situation, une forme de faculté d'adaptation, en somme...

la cause est la démagogie dans laquelle bascule invariablement la _démocratie (_et n'importe quel autre système politique, d'ailleurs_)_, situation qui se  répète en effet depuis qu'il existe des sociétés

grandeurs et décadence des empires

ça se terminait par la disparition de ces civilisations, des invasions barbares, et depuis quelques siècles, dans notre civilisation chrétienne, par de bonnes guerres, qui permettent ensuite de repartir pour un tour ...

mais aujourd'hui, avec l'arme et la dissuasion nucléaire, on est bel et bien au pied du mur, et il va bien falloir trouver quelque chose de nouveau...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ...mais ça n'explique pas la _cause_ de la crise...
> ceux qui s'enrichissent sont simplement ceux qui profitent de la situation, une forme de faculté d'adaptation, en somme...



Non. Le graphique est parfaitement clair à cet égard. On atteint un pic dans les inégalités de revenus AVANT le déclenchement du krach, pas après. Et les mécanismes explicatifs sont connus.

Une question simple : comment peut-on continuer à faire tourner les affaires dans une société où l'immense majorité de la population est contrainte de resteindre sa consommation ou réduite à s'endetter ? Le problème n'est pas que certains soient riches, mais que cette richesse soit construite sur la pauvreté ou au moins la gêne financière des autres, donc inévitablement sur la faiblesse de leur capacité à consommer et à contribuer à l'impôt. Quand l'essentiel des gains de la richesse produite est accaparée par une infime minorité, cela débouche inévitablement à terme sur un problème. Si la théorie du ruissellement fonctionnait, il faudrait se réjouir de la constitution d'immenses fortunes. Le problème est que cela ne fonctionne pas du tout. Comme l'ensemble des mythes sur lesquels s'est élaborée la doxa économique libérale depuis le XIXe siècle (vertus de la "concurrence libre et non faussée", "main invisible" du  marché, etc.).

4 facteurs essentiels peuvent être pris en compte.

1. La stagnation des revenus modestes ou moyens et la montée de la pauvreté diminue la consommation de biens et de services, que les achats accrus de produits de luxe ou de service exclusifs par les riches ne suffisent en aucun cas à compenser. Les entreprises sont en surcapacité et licencient ou renoncent à se développer, d'où un chômage accru.

2. Avec des salaires réels qui stagnent pour 90% de la population, le crédit se développe et l'endettement des ménages s'accroît. Cet endettement est même encouragé comme seul moyen de préserver un semblant de consommation et de croissance.

3. L'accumulation de fortunes colossales encourage la spéculation et les investissements hasardeux, lesquels, appuyés sur la tendance au surendettement, nourrissent des bulles spéculatives qui finissent tôt ou tard par exploser. 

4. Ce risque spéculatif est d'autant plus grand que l'influence des super-riches aura convaincu des politiciens corruptibles de favoriser une dérégulation, un laisser-faire, susceptibles de déstabiliser le système financier. Il y a bien ici un lien entre le politique et l'économique, mais il est sans rapport avec la "démagogie" que tu invoques, puiqu'au contraire les intérêts du grand nombre (qui sont pourtant les électeurs) sont sacrifiés au profit du gain d'une infime minorité de nantis qui bénéficient du levier formidable que constitue la richesse (ce sont eux qui financent les campagnes des politiciens, ou qui achètent l'opinion des "experts", ou qui fournissent tout simplement le personnel gouvernemental, comme le montre la circulation des secrétaires au Trésor américains entre le monde de la finance et les bureaux ministériels de Washington).

On pourrait rajouter un cinquième facteur : le creusement démesuré des écarts de richesse détruit tout sentiment de solidarité entre le peuple et la minorité des privilégiés. Les uns et les autres finissent par ne plus avoir le sentiment de vivre dans la même société. C'est autrement destructeur du lien social que la prétendue "démagogie" que tu invoques. Pas besoin d'être de gauche pour comprendre ça. Tocqueville, bien qu'il se soit réjoui de l'écrasement des insurrections ouvrières de 1848, comprenait ce danger. De Gaulle, qui n'avait pas fait ses classes avec Bakounine, aussi.

Pour ce qui est de l'histoire (la chute de l'Empire romain et toussa&#8230, laissons-là à des spécialistes réellement compétents, qui éviteront d'en faire une lecture trop systématiquement idéologique.


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> ...des spécialistes réellement compétents, qui éviteront d'en faire une lecture trop systématiquement idéologique.



"Trop" n'est-il pas de trop ?

"... qui éviteront d'en faire une lecture idéologique" suffirait.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (30 Novembre 2013)

Les crises sont du pain bénit pour les ultra riches bien informés / bien renseignés :
c'est les SOLDES pour eux.
Il est même  devenu sensé de se demander si les plus graves crises ne sont pas voulues par ces fameux 1%.
Cf Myret Zaki, entre autres :
Myret Zaki revient sur la conférence "L&#39;état et le banques, les dessous d&#39;un hold-up historique" - YouTube

Que font nos dirigeants ? Qu'ont-ils fait ? 
Et pourquoi les conseillers les plus proches de nos chefs d'Etat sont maintenant des banquiers ? E. Macron pour Hollande, F. Pérol pour Sarkozy, pour prendre les exemples les plus récents.
Verra t-on ces gens un jour en prison ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> "Trop" n'est-il pas de trop ?
> 
> "... qui éviteront d'en faire une lecture idéologique" suffirait.



Je ne crois pas. Aucun savant n'est totalement libre de préjugés idéologiques, ce qui est susceptible de peser dans toutes les disciplines, mais tout particulièrement dans les sciences sociales. Les meilleurs arrivent à les dépasser, mais c'est un vrai travail sur soi-même. Cela suppose des qualités morales et intellectuelles qui ne sont pas à la portée de tous.


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne crois pas. Aucun savant n'est totalement libre de préjugés idéologiques, ce qui est susceptible de peser dans toutes les disciplines, mais tout particulièrement dans les sciences sociales. Les meilleurs arrivent à les dépasser, mais c'est un vrai travail sur soi-même. Cela suppose des qualités morales et intellectuelles qui ne sont pas à la portée de tous.



Dommage !

Rabelais ! Au secours !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2013)

Yves blanc parle de la malédiction du campus sur Couleur3 ce matin. à écouter par ici

selon certains lorsque les grandes entreprises commencent à investir dans des sièges sociaux pharaoniques, c'est le début de la fin


----------



## Joachim du Balay (1 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Non. Le graphique est parfaitement clair à cet égard. On atteint un pic dans les inégalités de revenus AVANT le déclenchement du krach, pas après. Et les mécanismes explicatifs sont connus.
> ....
> 4 facteurs essentiels peuvent être pris en compte....


mouis, à trop schématiser pour faire court, je ne m'exprime pas très bien...

mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette façon vouloir expliquer la crise vue sous cet angle de l'économie

la personnalité des dirigeants au pouvoir est (à mon avis...) primordiale, et détermine les comportements sociaux de tous les autres individus

l'économie (et sa logique propre, que les économistes tentent d'expliquer...) n'en est qu'une conséquence...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> mouis, à trop schématiser pour faire court, je ne m'exprime pas très bien...
> 
> mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette façon vouloir expliquer la crise vue sous cet angle de l'économie
> 
> ...



Tu oublie juste que les "dirigeants au pouvoir" sont dans le creux de la main de "l'économie", Oublie les "personnages de premier plan" du pouvoir, et regardes ceux qui restent bien sagement dans l'ombre, tu verras que droite ou gauche au pouvoir, les "éminences grises" sont toutes mises là par "l'économie" !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu verras que droite ou gauche au pouvoir, les "éminences grises" sont toutes mises là par "l'économie" !



*Tu as rendez-vous cet aprem'* :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

*On sait comment elle sera nourrie pour démarrer...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah le bon commentaire bien démago dans l'air du temps.
> Ces gens là on du fric. Ok. Et alors ? Ca influe sur ta vie ? Non. Comme ça n'influait pas sur ta vie avant la crise.
> Ils sont pour la plupart à la tête de boites qui créent de l'emploi. Donc ils gagnent du fric. Logique.
> Mais c'est vrai que dans cette bonne petite mentalité mélanchoniste de merde française, c'est tellement mal vu.
> ...



Toi, comme d'hab, tu sors un bot de phrase de son contexte, et tu racontes n'importe quoi derrière !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> les proprios d'Ikea ou de Heinz/Burger King ne sont que des épiphénomènes aux responsabilités sommes toutes assez limitées, bien qu'ils en profitent certainement un peu quand même de manière au moins indirecte).



Ça, tu ne le rapportes pas, et tu fais semblant de croire à ce que tu dis !

Non, ainsi qu'on te le démontrait, il n'y a pas de ruissellement, et les fameux "1%" ne créent pas d'emploi, ne produisent rien, et faussent totalement le jeu économique.

Ceux que j'ai dans le collimateur, ce sont ces 1% les plus fortunés dont la fortune est uniquement basée sur la spéculation, et ceux là, non seulement ils ne créent pas d'emplois, mais ils en détruisent "à la pelle".

Tu veux un exemple (encore que là, c'est du petit joueur) : une entreprise financière a racheté, il y a quelques années deux entreprises françaises leaders sur une partie du marché du matériel de bureau, et largement bénéficiaires : Ordex, à Alfortville, et Chevalerias, dans la région de Thiers. Chevalerias, ils ont dégraissé, mais l'activité à continué, mais Ordex, ils ont mis 99,5% du personnel au chômage (ils n'ont gardé que mon oncle, le directeur technique, parce que lui, ça coutait moins cher de le garder à rien faire en attendant la pré-retraite, que de le licencier), viré tous les autres, rasé l'usine et spéculé sur les terrains &#8230; Tout ça, rien que pour pouvoir écrire "Ordex Chevalerias sur leur production.

Mais là, c'étaient de "petits joueurs", d'autres ont des activités encore plus nauséabondes pour se faire du fric sur notre dos avec la complicité des banques, en spéculant sur la monnaie, ou en ruinant des entreprises en leur passant de grosses commandes qu'ils ne paient pas (et en rachetant leurs actions à bas prix avant depayer et revendre les dites actions avec des plu-values de parfois plusieurs ordres de grandeur &#8230; Bref, toute la bulle financière qui ne produit aucune autre richesse que financière et comptable &#8230; Tout autant qu'artificielle, et qui quitte le navire juste avant qu'il ne coule avec personnel et petits actionnaires.

C'est de ces gens là, dont je parle, pas de ceux dont la fortune est basée sur uniquement leur travail* !

Quant à la mère Liliane, je ne pense pas qu'elle n'ait jamais produit quoi que ce soit de toute sa vie, mais ce que je lui reproche, ça n'est pas sa fortune, c'est juste de payer 10 ou 20 fois moins d'impôt (en % de ses gains) que celui qui doit bosser 40H/semaine (plus, en fait, cadre = pas d'heures supp) pendant un mois pour gagner les 2000 &#8364; qu'elle gagne toutes les 5 mn sans rien faire.


(*) encore que s'ils étaient seuls à travailler, ils ne gagneraient pas grand-chose, disons "de leur travail et de celui de ceux qu'ils exploitent !


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2013)

Le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps, mais la on atteint des sommets. Entendu ce soir aux infos au sujet de la manif Mélenchon : 100.000 participants selon les organisateurs, 7.000 selon la police.
Soit un rapport de un à quinze. Record battu. Quand on sait que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont raison, je leur décerne le tartuffe d'or de la semaine à égalité.


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps, mais la on atteint des sommets. Entendu ce soir aux infos au sujet de la manif Mélenchon : 100.000 participants selon les organisateurs, 7.000 selon la police.
> Soit un rapport de un à quinze. Record battu. Quand on sait que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont raison, je leur décerne le tartuffe d'or de la semaine à égalité.



Yeahhhhh :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps, mais la on atteint des sommets. Entendu ce soir aux infos au sujet de la manif Mélenchon : 100.000 participants selon les organisateurs, 7.000 selon la police.
> Soit un rapport de un à quinze. Record battu. Quand on sait que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont raison, je leur décerne le tartuffe d'or de la semaine à égalité.



C'est parce que contrairement à la police, les organisateurs n'ont pas de logiciel de reconnaissance faciale, alors les manifestants qui parcourent le cortège dans les deux sens, ils les comptent à chaque fois qu'ils passent  Et comme en plus, ils sont plusieurs à compter, et qu'ils additionnent les résultats de chaque compteur  :casse:

Quant à la police, le mec qui compte, il arrête de compter chaque fois qu'il ouvre une canette, ou qu'il en absorbe le contenu, mais ces connards de manifestants, au lieu de s'arrêter à ces moments là (une trentaine de fois par heure, pas plus), ils continuent à passer, alors   :rateau:

Tu vois, aucune hypocrisie là dedans, rien que des problèmes techniques !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2013)

*Miam !*


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps, mais la on atteint des sommets. Entendu ce soir aux infos au sujet de la manif Mélenchon : 100.000 participants selon les organisateurs, 7.000 selon la police.
> Soit un rapport de un à quinze. Record battu. Quand on sait que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont raison, je leur décerne le tartuffe d'or de la semaine à égalité.



C'est des approximations en même temps, l'un est surement trop bas (mais ils ont une manière de compter bien à eux vu qu'il compte uniquement les gens sur la route), mais l'autre est impossible donc bon ....


----------



## legritch (2 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps, mais la on atteint des sommets. Entendu ce soir aux infos au sujet de la manif Mélenchon : 100.000 participants selon les organisateurs, 7.000 selon la police.
> Soit un rapport de un à quinze. Record battu. Quand on sait que ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont raison, je leur décerne le tartuffe d'or de la semaine à égalité.



Voilà ce qu'il s'est passé, excuse-moi mais là je pouffe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'il s'est passé, excuse-moi mais là je pouffe.



C'était donc vrai: il y avait plus de fonctionnaires dans le ministère que de manifestants dehors !


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'il s'est passé, excuse-moi mais là je pouffe.





> Certes, présenter la photo en plan large comme étant « la réalité de la manif » serait tout aussi mensonger que la petite mise en scène préparée pour le 13 heures : elle a été prise au tout début de la manifestation organisée par le Front de Gauche contre la hausse de la TVA, avant que narrivent le gros des manifestants. En réalité, il y en avait plusieurs milliers. Le leader du Front de Gauche a tweeté cette photo de lAFP (Agence France presse) visiblement prise au téléobjectif (doù le nombre de feux de signalisation).
> 
> Source Rue 89



En fait c'était plutôt ça :





Certainement pas 100 000, mais plus de 7000.


----------



## legritch (2 Décembre 2013)

Ok, mes excuses


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2013)

Tu n'as quand même pas cru que cette image représentait la manif ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu n'as quand même pas cru que cette image représentait la manif ??



*En effet...*


----------



## legritch (2 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu n'as quand même pas cru que cette image représentait la manif ??



Oui et non, c'est la mise en scène qui m'à fait rire. Mais vu le peu de personnes présente, j'ai pensé que c'était mal barré.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Décembre 2013)

C'est pas génial, tout de même ce qu'il a fait Méluche. Là, je vais lui en vouloir. Je n'aime pas quo'n truque, même quand, dans l'absolu on peut considérer qu'il n'y a pas mensonge. 
En même temps, j'ai tellement vu les journaleux eux-mêmes le faire encore et encore, et choisir qui ils interrogeaient et de prendre que ce qui entrait dans leur logiciel, sans compter les coupures opportunes (très) et les montages frauduleux...

Mais ça ne justifie pas qu'on utilise les mêmes armes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

[YOUTUBE]8RQdblqarVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2013)

Non rien en fait.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Décembre 2013)

Désolé, c'est le 50e anniversaire de Dr Who qui me monte à la tête


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pas génial, tout de même ce qu'il a fait Méluche. Là, je vais lui en vouloir. Je n'aime pas quo'n truque, même quand, dans l'absolu on peut considérer qu'il n'y a pas mensonge.
> En même temps, j'ai tellement vu les journaleux eux-mêmes le faire encore et encore, et choisir qui ils interrogeaient et de prendre que ce qui entrait dans leur logiciel, sans compter les coupures opportunes (très) et les montages frauduleux...


Faut pas jouer les angélistes, dès l'instant où il y a utilisation de l'image, il y a triche, puisque l'image est par définition subjective. Tous les infographistes et photographes qui traînent par ici l'expliqueront mieux que moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Faut pas jouer les angélistes, dès l'instant où il y a utilisation de l'image, il y a triche, puisque l'image est par définition subjective. Tous les infographistes et photographes qui traînent par ici l'expliqueront mieux que moi&#8230;



Ah ? Il y a une loi qui interdit l'emploi d'images "non trafiquées" ? :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (3 Décembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Faut pas jouer les angélistes, dès l'instant où il y a utilisation de l'image, il y a triche, puisque l'image est par définition subjective. Tous les infographistes et photographes qui traînent par ici l'expliqueront mieux que moi&#8230;



Je sais, mais quand on fait soi-même un montage tout ce qu'il y'a  de sciemment on passe un niveau au-dessus (ou en dessous).
De plus, pour dire que dès qu'il y a image il y  a "triche", il faut être platonicien. Dès qu'il y a image il y a apparence. Pour que cette apparence devienne un mensonge il faut qu'une volonté de mentir se glisse derrière.
Disons qu'une image, c'est le choix du point de vue qui rencontre la tendance psychologique de tout homme à croire ce qu'on lui montre et à faire des associations inconscientes.
Il y a des gens qui manipulent un regard pour faire voir quelque chose et atteindre une saisie globale de multiples perceptions (de bons cinéastes). Ce que Deleuze appelle un "percept". 
Les journaleux, comme les pubard font dans le concept (ils veulent démontrer quelque chose), autrement dit, si on traduit correctement, dans le trucage. C'est cette vision des choses qui est fondamentalement trompeuse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2013)

*Des scientifiques inventent le spray anti-infidélité masculine*

Tout est foutu !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2013)

*Les drones, c'est has been !* :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2013)

La science progresse : Le cri éléphantesque du koala en rut enfin expliqué


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Il y a une loi qui interdit l'emploi d'images "non trafiquées" ? :rateau:


Non trafiquée ne veut pas dire objective


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

Une image n'est ni objective ni subjective, c'est une image, un instantané, ce qui est objectif ou subjectif, c'est l'interprétation qu'on en fait, selon qu'on en respecte le contexte, ou qu'on l'en sorte, c'est un peu comme une phrase, sortie de son contexte, on peut lui faire dire le contraire de ce que pensait celui qui l'a prononcée, mais ça reste une question d'interprétation, quoi qu'on veuille leur faire dire, les mots restent les mêmes.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (4 Décembre 2013)

*"Le bon sens près de chez vous"*
Crédit Agricole, la banque la plus pourrie du monde. *Effet levier de 1 pour 65*...
Jean-Pierre CHEVALLIER » Systemically Important Financial Institutions real leverage
Les autres banques françaises pètent la forme elles aussi.


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> *"Le bon sens près de chez vous"*
> Crédit Agricole, la banque la plus pourrie du monde. *Effet levier de 1 pour 65*...
> Jean-Pierre CHEVALLIER » Systemically Important Financial Institutions real leverage
> Les autres banques françaises pètent la forme elles aussi.


Comme on est tous des pros de la banque on sait tous ce que c'est que l'effet de levier.
Et comme on est tous angliche fluently on a tous compris les explications de Maurice Chevalier.


Que tu sois anti-banques, libre à toi.
Que tu profites du forum pour taper dessus, pourquoi pas.
Mais alors avec des arguments que tout un chacun peut comprendre. La, tu me fais seulement ch... avec ton prosélytisme abscons.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme on est tous des pros de la banque on sait tous ce que c'est que l'effet de levier.
> Et comme on est tous angliche fluently on a tous compris les explications de Maurice Chevalier.
> 
> 
> ...



Chier, tu peux le dire.


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chier, tu peux le dire.


Nan, je peux pas, j'ai les doigts dans la charte©


----------



## Le docteur (4 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Des scientifiques inventent le spray anti-infidélité masculine*
> 
> Tout est foutu !



Sinon, il y a le bromure en spray, aussi. Quand le gars part le matin : "Chéri, ton déo!" et hop! Tranquille pour la journée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2013)

*Un jeune aigle dérobe une caméra et filme son vol*


Caméra retrouvée à 110 km du lieu où les rangers australiens l'avaient posée&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> La science progresse : Le cri éléphantesque du koala en rut enfin expliqué



La science, pardon, la Science au galop.
Totalement fascinant.
Alors je te conseille ce papier : Wood, William F., and Paul J. Weldon. "The scent of the reticulated giraffe (Giraffa camelopardalis reticulata)," Biochemical Systematics and Ecology, 30 (2002), 913-17.

Ces gens ont passé des années de leur vie à comprendre comment la girafe sent le caca. Puis à l'expliquer dans la littérature scientifique.
Par contre, on ne sais toujours pas pourquoi. On peut juste se réjouir que ces quadripèdes ne prennent pas le métro, quoiqu'aux heures de pointe, on ne remarquerait probablement rien.

Pour des compléments à propos de la girafe, des cris du congélateurs et autres impériosités scientifiques : Édouard Launet, _Au fond du labo à gauche_, Seuil, 2004.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Des scientifiques inventent le spray anti-infidélité masculine*
> 
> Tout est foutu !



Ah, peut-être enfin un début d'explication à l'odeur de la girafe réticulée.
Quelqu'un pour tester le spray au caca contre l'infidélité ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un jeune aigle dérobe une caméra et filme son vol*
> 
> 
> Caméra retrouvée à 110 km du lieu où les rangers australiens l'avaient posée



il a filmé ça comme un sagouin


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un jeune aigle dérobe une caméra et filme son vol*



Ah là là, mais quand prendra-t-on les mesures qui s'imposent contre la délinquance juvénile !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> il a filmé ça comme un sagouin



C'est un jeune aigle. Il est encore en formation.


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2013)

Aux U.S.A. on peut faire la bringue et, au Pentagone, on peut même faire la bombe !

Mais quand vont-ils s'apercevoir qu'il n'y a pas de différences naturelles entre femme et homme ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Aux U.S.A. on peut faire la bringue et, au Pentagone, on peut même faire la bombe !
> 
> Mais quand vont-ils s'apercevoir qu'il n'y a pas de différences naturelles entre femme et homme ?



Faut pas leur vouloir, ce sont des scientifiques. Ils n'ont pas encore réalisé pour les différences les plus flagrantes pour le reste de la population. Alors ils cherchent au niveau du cerveau.

Et tout ça pour nous resservir ça : 


> Cette chercheuse explique que les hommes sont en moyenne plus aptes à apprendre et à exécuter une seule tâche, comme faire du vélo, du ski ou la navigation. Les femmes ont une mémoire supérieure et une plus grande intelligence sociale qui les rendent plus aptes à exécuter de multiples tâches et à trouver des solutions pour le groupe, selon elle.


----------



## Galekal (5 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Mais quand vont-ils s'apercevoir qu'il n'y a pas de différences naturelles entre femme et homme ?



Si le but de cette étude consiste a rappeller a la fois la différence et la complémentarité, c'est toujours bon a prendre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2013)

*pas taper !* :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pas taper !* :rateau:



Ben si, justement. Tu tapes dessus après l'avoir refroidie, et elle devient dure. Du coup, le problème se pose plus :rateau:

Le gars s'y connaît : il est belge. Le plus que léger tremblement qu'il a quand il la prend en main pour la faire couler pourrait même faire penser qu'il est expert.

[YOUTUBE]UC1sIKtJMXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (5 Décembre 2013)

je devine un second degré dans ce dernier post.


----------



## patlek (5 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pas taper !* :rateau:



C' est une découvertequi doit provenir de ce laboratoire:

[YOUTUBE]OKobbtAzZCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (5 Décembre 2013)

L'Ingrid de "Tournez ménages" perd son procès contre le producteur des Inconnus

Il a pas sa langue en poche le juge


----------



## legritch (5 Décembre 2013)

Demain Saint-Nicolas sera là pour distribuer ses cadeaux aux enfants sages. Durex a rebondi sur l'idée (affiche). 







Traduction : _Il vient! Il vient!_.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Décembre 2013)

Ouai, et il passe par la cheminée qu'il ramone au passage, tout ça, quoi...
Cette communication n'est-elle pas un peu éculée (et je bai..., je veux dire, je pèse mes mots) ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2013)

Pfffffff ! Quelle idée de vendre du jambon dans les Apple Stores ... Mais où va donc Apple !

Apple déploie aujourd?hui son système iBeacon dans les Apple Store | Belgium-iPhone


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! Quelle idée de vendre du jambon dans les Apple Stores ... Mais où va donc Apple !
> 
> Apple déploie aujourd?hui son système iBeacon dans les Apple Store | Belgium-iPhone





			
				une source bien informée a dit:
			
		

> À noter qu'à l'international, à terme, ce système concernera tous les pays, sauf la Belgique ou il contreviendrait à la législation en vigueur. Une version modifiée de ce système pour répondre aux exigences de la loi belge sera déployée à sa place dans ce pays, ça sera "iFrite".



Tu vois, zebig, tu t'inquiétais pour rien !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2013)

*ça fait chérot la chansonnette !*


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ça fait chérot la chansonnette !*



Bah je vois pas où est le problème si y'a des crétins capables de lâcher autant pour ça.
C'est pas un des grands principes du capitalisme ça?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2013)

*Les Etats-Unis parachutent des souris à Guam pour tuer des serpents*

Un premier parachutage de commandos d'élite avait échoué :


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les Etats-Unis parachutent des souris à Guam pour tuer des serpents*



C'est curieux, comme méthode, ça, d'habitude, on aurait plutôt le réflexe de larguer des serpents pour tuer des souris


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, comme méthode, ça, d'habitude, on aurait plutôt le réflexe de larguer des serpents pour tuer des souris



il faut lire l'article avant de commenter Pascal

je cite : à l'aide de souriceaux, injectés d'un banal analgésique qui a pour effet d'empoisonner les reptiles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> il faut lire l'article avant de commenter Pascal
> 
> je cite : à l'aide de souriceaux, injectés d'un banal analgésique qui a pour effet d'empoisonner les reptiles.



Mais j'ai lu l'article, très cher, ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas, c'est prendre tout ce que je dis (j'écris) au premier degré !


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les Etats-Unis parachutent des souris à Guam pour tuer des serpents*



On lit dans l'article "Il est également reproché aux reptiles de causer des coupures d'électricité". Je me demande bien comment, mais c'est sûrement ce qui a donné cette idée lumineuse à je ne sais quelle administration américaine.

En tout cas, vaut mieux être informé de cette technique. Si je vois des rôtis de veau parachutés avec du carton et du papier de soie, du coup, j'y touche pas.
Les américains m'auront pas si facilement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, comme méthode, ça, d'habitude, on aurait plutôt le réflexe de larguer des serpents pour tuer des souris



Oui, avant de cliquer, je dois dire que pas mal des trucs stupides à propos de ces souris me sont passés par la tête. Et pourtant, c'est pas du tout mon habitude de penser des trucs stupides.
Ni de les écrire


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, avant de cliquer, je dois dire que pas mal des trucs stupides à propos de ces souris me sont passés par la tête. Et pourtant, c'est pas du tout mon habitude de penser des trucs stupides.
> Ni de les écrire



Non, hein !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On lit dans l'article "Il est également reproché aux reptiles de causer des coupures d'électricité". Je me demande bien comment [&#8230;] .



La réponse : Electrical Problems Caused by the Brown Tree Snake

Ce sont des serpents arboricoles. Ils grimpent aux pylones ou aux câbles de haubanage des transformateurs et lignes à haute tension et y créent des courts-circuits.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> La réponse : Electrical Problems Caused by the Brown Tree Snake
> 
> Ce sont des serpents arboricoles. Ils grimpent aux pylones ou aux câbles de haubanage des transformateurs et lignes à haute tension et y créent des courts-circuits.



T'arrives à trouver des trucs sur le web, c'est impressionnant. Je me débrouille pas mal, mais toi...
Dans un autre fil, le coup de la boîte totalement improbable, j'en suis resté cloué !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Dans un autre fil, le coup de la boîte totalement improbable, j'en suis resté cloué !



Où ça ? Où ça ? :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2013)

Là !

ou là...


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Décembre 2013)

Qu'est-ce qui est le plus surprenant : l'apparition de la vie sur terre ou qu'il y en ait encore ?
Un début de réponse.

Ça relativise certains exploits de hackeurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est le plus surprenant : l'apparition de la vie sur terre ou qu'il y en ait encore ?
> Un début de réponse.
> 
> Ça relativise certains exploits de hackeurs...



À noter quand même que ça paraissait tellement impossible que ça soit ça que personne n'a même pensé à l'essayer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est le plus surprenant : l'apparition de la vie sur terre ou qu'il y en ait encore ?
> Un début de réponse.
> 
> Ça relativise certains exploits de hackeurs...



Un articulet sans références écrit dans _Le Point _? 9 chances sur 10 que l'information soit donc incorrecte, partiellement ou en totalité, simple recopiage d'une rumeur diffusée en masse et jamais sérieusement vérifiée (ici, on a toutes les excuses, puisqu'on poste pour s'amuser&#8230;  ).

Et effectivement, la suite de zéros indiquée ne constituait pas le code de lancement des armes nucléaires, mais l'affichage initial de la console de tir, préalablement à toute entrée de code. Comme expliqué ici (premier message de Warlok : snopes.com: Cold War Minuteman launch code revealed?), il est plus rapide d'afficher un code comme 19475603 à partir d'un réglage initial de 00000000, qu'à partir d'un réglage initial de 94859384&#8230; Bref, la procédure standardisée recommandée était la mise mise à zéro de la console de tir (ce qui offrait aussi l'avantage de ne pas surprendre les équipages de missiliers lorsqu'ils prenaient leur tour de garde sur un nouveau poste : l'affichage initial de la console leur était forcément familier), ce qui ne nous apprend rien sur la nature des codes de lancement. Ceux-ci étaient par ailleurs régulièrement modifiés, comme la prudence la plus élémentaire recommande de le faire pour n'importe quel mot de passe ou code de sécurité.

Le véritable risque était probablement inverse : que l'ordre de déclencher l'apocalypse soit donné, mais que la complexité des procédures de vérification et de sécurité empêche la séquence d'aller jusqu'au bout. Quant aux témoignages humains, y compris d'anciens hauts responsables, il sont plus que sujet à caution, comme le montre l'analyse des erreurs contenues dans les mémoires d'anciens officiers comme H. Shelton ou R. Patterson, qui ont raconté des histoires aussi  horrifiques que peu crédibles sur de prétendus incidents survenus durant l'ère Clinton (voir par exemple : Jeffrey Lewis ? Biscuits, Cookies, and Nuclear Bombs)_. _

La Bible du parfait petit missilier nucléaire, _Minuteman Missile Historic Resource Study _: Minuteman Missile NHS: Historic Resource Study (Table of Contents)

Un petit _Guided Missile Trivia Quizz _pour vérifier son niveau de connaissances et se faire peur? C'est ici : trivia


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2013)

*Canards abandonnés !*


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2013)

Bah voyons 

Mais bien sûr :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2013)

C'est pas un complot ? Chuis déçudéçudéçu


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Canards abandonnés !*



Et comme anti-gel, ils ont prévu  ?



Toum'aï a dit:


> Bah voyons
> 
> Mais bien sûr :sleep:



Pauvre monsieur Bloch !


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Décembre 2013)

L?adolescent qui rackettait Serge Dassault arrêté dans un lycée en région parisienne | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network

toujours une longueur d'avance ce journal très sérieux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pauvre monsieur Bloch !



C'était pourtant du solide, les Bloch


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> C'était pourtant du solide, les Bloch



Si je me souviens bien, c'est Bloch qui avait inventé les lampes portables, d'où leur nom, les lampes de Bloch !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2013)

*La tradition du "café en suspens" ou la solidarité à la napolitaine*

_Caffè sospeso_ : belle tradition, que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2013)

Certains essayent de l'importer en France, je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne.

Par contre nous avons droit en ce moment au :

Café plus cher pour les clients malpolis 


Et pour les muets ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et pour les muets ?



Commence par ça


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2013)

*Il est où, l'avion ?* :rateau:

Il faut que je nettoie mon écran


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Il est où, l'avion ?* :rateau:
> 
> Il faut que je nettoie mon écran



Oui, c&#8217;est l&#8217;anecdote est amusante.
A-t-elle sa place sur une chaîne d&#8217;information, c&#8217;est peut-être une autre affaire.
Deux soldats de 20 ans sont tués, le président de la République (quelque soit son bord, c&#8217;est vraiment pas le problème ici) vient leur rendre hommage au nom de la Nation, et donc en notre nom, et nous expliquer devant leur dépouille pour quoi (et non pourquoi, hein) et pour qui ils sont morts.
Cette chaine s&#8217;appesantit sur le fait président de la République en question a un coup de fatigue assez compréhensible après un périple à l&#8217;autre bout du monde. Quant aux sites qui en font leurs choux gras&#8230;
Le contexte prête à rire, c&#8217;est certain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, cest lanecdote est amusante.
> A-t-elle sa place sur une chaîne dinformation, cest peut-être une autre affaire.
> 
> 
> ...



D'autant que la séquence de 10-12 secondes, coupée de son contexte permet un commentaire assez déplacé sur la compagne du dit président, si ça se trouve, elle lui a fait plein de gros poutous 30 secondes avant, à Sarko, on n'en sait rien !


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si ça se trouve, elle lui a fait plein de gros poutous 30 secondes avant, à Sarko, on n'en sait rien !





Ah, alors ils sont passés complètement à côté du vrai buzz.
Un gros poutou (même de quelques secondes) entre eux deux, là je me passe la vidéo en boucle.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------

Pour ceux, dont moi, que l'aspartame inquiétait encore :
- Le Parisien 
- Les Échos
- La Croix 

D'après ici. (Corrigé, 'ai encore cafouillé dans les liens, comme le signale Pascal). Trop bouffé de nougat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> D'après d'après là, plutôt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Il est où, l'avion ?* :rateau:
> 
> Il faut que je nettoie mon écran



Ah ouai encore un buzz qui va faire le tour de la planète France et tout le monde sortira pour un oui ou pour un non "il est où l'avion ?"  Merde ça me fait rire :rateau:
N'empêche que ça le rend touchant moi je trouve, on dirait un grand enfant :rose:
UN GRAND ENFANT QUI DIRIGE LE PAYS !!


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ah, alors ils sont passés complètement à côté du vrai buzz.
> Un gros poutou (même de quelques secondes) entre eux deux, là je me passe la vidéo en boucle.
> 
> 
> ...



Sauf que l'EFSA nous avait déjà fait ce coup-là sur l'aspartame (et sur une bonne partie de ce qu'on leur donne à estimer), que leurs spécialistes sont en général mouillé jusqu'à l'os avec de grosses boîtes, et que, ce qui suffit à me convaincre qu'il y a un truc pas net, j'ai vu certains de leur représentants s'enliser dans des sophismes de bas étage et en recoller plusieurs couches les unes par dessus les autres. 
L'EFSA a toujours considéré que l'aspartame était sans danger, n'en a jamais démordu. Donc ce n'est pas une nouveauté mais la suite d'une ligne dont ils n'ont jamais dévié, et ce jusqu'à l'absurde. 
Dans les reportage anti-aspartame ce ne sont pas les anti qui m'ont convaincu, mais la conduite des représentants de l'EFSA, plus qu'inquiétante (mauvaise foi carabinée et qui sautait aux yeux, comme je l'ai dit plus haut).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Voir 1.08 sur l'objectivité de l'EFSA (notez l'air terrifié des représentants quand on leur pose de vraies questions)
1:06:20
&#8212; Les rats ont des pathologies respiratoires : quasi tous les rats d'élevage ont des pathologies respiratoires, et c'est souvent ce qui les tue au final.
&#8212; Les pathologies à l'origine des tumeurs : au nom de quoi ??? 
&#8212; En gros le raisonnement que l'EFSA opposait à notre malheureux rital qui vient de se faire casser la gueule officiellement sans raison valable évidente (interdiction de publication de ses études), c'était que les rats utilisés étaient sujets à avoir des cancers (des souches sélectionnées pour leurs aptitudes à se choper des tumeurs, ça c'est les joie de la science "expérimentale" et tout le monde les utilise joyeusement). Mais ils répètent ça en boucle sans s'inquiéter une seconde du fait que les résultats étaient quand même là : augmentation catastrophique des cancers dans le groupe qui se bouffait leur poudre de fée... 
Je le répète : c'est leur bafouillements qui m'ont convaincu, plus encore que les arguments des anti-aspartame. 
De toute façon, le principe de précaution, c'est d'éviter de faire joujou avec des dérivés d'acides aminés sous forme libre. 
[YOUTUBE]gD853k0X4Ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

Je pense que tout est là : 
"LES ÉDULCORANTS NAIDERAIENT PAS À PERDRE DU POIDS
Ces conclusions sont loin de convaincre le docteur Chevallier. « Nous avons suffisamment détudes solides pour inciter à la prudence quant à la consommation daspartame, en particulier chez les femmes enceintes », affirme-t-il. Professeur de biochimie et de nutrition au CHU de Lyon, Joëlle Goudable se veut, elle, plutôt rassurante. « Laspartame est une substance sur laquelle nous avons un très grand recul, plus dune trentaine dannées, souligne-t-elle. Et je ne suis pas certaine quil faille se précipiter sur dautres additifs, présentés comme naturels mais sur lesquels on a moins de données. » 

Ces deux spécialistes saccordent toutefois sur le fait quil nexiste aucune preuve scientifique que ces édulcorants favorisent durablement une perte de poids. « Certaines études disent que oui, dautres affirment le contraire. En fait, on constate souvent un effet de compensation. Les gens se disent&#8201;: jai pris un coca light, je peux reprendre deux carrés de chocolat », constate le professeur Goudable."

Maintenant, je suis moins réticent à bouffer de l'aspartame là où il n'est pas trop évitable (médicaments...) ou pour les bonbons qu'on suce et autres trucs de ce genre, histoire de pas se flinguer les dents.
De là à boire des boissons à l'aspartame ou à "sucrer" quoi que ce soit avec, je suis d'accord avec toi, pas question. De toute façon, les sodas light, j'ai toujours trouvé ça immonde.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2013)

Je ne vais pas jusqu'à ne jamais prendre d'aspartame. Une canette de groca layte de temps à autre (mais je préfère le Breizh cola, par exemple, ou les boissons au guarana (genre, cola, pas les excitants à la con pour fêtards).

Bien sûr que ça n'aide pas à perdre de poids. Pour perdre du poids, faut arrêter de se bourrer de merdes, avec ou sans aspartame. En même temps, je ne comprends pas vraiment comment on peut espérer perdre du poids avec des édulcorants. 

Je consomme un peu de sucralose, que je mélange en général avec du sucre. Je ne fuis d'ailleurs pas le sucre, mais j'évite les merdouilles au sirop de glucose-fructose (ou "sucre inverti").
Le sucralose, c'est un sucre qu'on ne parvient pas à digérer. A priori c'est le plus sûr de tous, en plus, comme c'est dégueu à haute dose, on ne peut pas en abuser . Même la stevia n'est pas conseillée au femmes enceintes.


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2013)

Le stevia est naturel et a les mêmes avantages que l'aspartame, zéro calorie et surtout zéro carie.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le stevia est naturel et a les mêmes avantages que l'aspartame, zéro calorie et surtout zéro carie.



Oui, pour les caries : stevia wonder full.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2013)

*Crise sanitaire : un Grec sur trois n'a plus de couverture santé*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le stevia est naturel et a les mêmes avantages que l'aspartame, zéro calorie et surtout zéro carie.



Le problème, c'est que si lui, on connais ses avantages, on n'a aucun recul sur ses inconvénients. Naturel, ça n'offre aucune garantie, l'amanite phalloïde aussi, c'est naturel, ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que ça soit bon pour la santé


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naturel, ça n'offre aucune garantie, l'amanite phalloïde aussi, c'est naturel, ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que ça soit bon pour la santé



Annamite Annamite Annamite !

Phallomachin en plus !

Qu'est-ce qu'ils t'ont fait les Annamites ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2013)

Arrêtez de dire du mal de la Carie, patrie d'Hérodote d'Halicarnasse.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2013)

A six ans 

Etats-Unis: A 6 ans, il est accusé de harcèlement sexuel pour un bisou - News Vivre: Société - tdg.ch


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Commence par ça



Faut lui donner des cours:

Mandela : l'interprète en langue des signes était un imposteur - Le Nouvel Observateur


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Arrêtez de dire du mal de la Carie, patrie d'Hérodote d'Halicarnasse.



Ah, merci, j'avais une carte de la région, mais beaucoup moins précise .


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que si lui, on connais ses avantages, on n'a aucun recul sur ses inconvénients. Naturel, ça n'offre aucune garantie, l'amanite phalloïde aussi, c'est naturel, ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que ça soit bon pour la santé



Sans oublier le sucre lui même dont on ignore tout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Sans oublier le sucre lui même dont on ignore tout !



Quand même pas tout à fait tout, , par exemple, on sait déjà que dès le paléolithique supérieur, nos cousins néanderthaliens étaient entrés dans la carie, respectant ainsi avant la lettre le dicton célèbre : "vous entrerez dans la carie quand vos aînés n'y seront plus" (merci les abeilles ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2013)

*Dismantle the euro, says Nobel-winning economist who once backed currency union*

Sir Christopher Pissarides, Prix Alfed Nobel d'économie de la banque de Suède en 2010, et fervent partisan de l'euro lors de sa création, vient de s'exprimer en faveur de son démantèlement, en vue de rétablir la croissance en Europe et de faire reculer le chômage de masse. 

Merci, sir Christopher, de vous rallier enfin à mon point de vue sur la nocivité de la monnaie unique.


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Merci, sir Christopher, de vous rallier enfin à mon point de vue sur la nocivité de la monnaie unique.


Donc monnaie commune?


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Sans oublier le sucre lui même dont on ignore tout !



https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/national-geographic-france/id530430631?mt=8


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Dismantle the euro, says Nobel-winning economist who once backed currency union*
> 
> Sir Christopher Pissarides, Prix Alfed Nobel d'économie de la banque de Suède en 2010, et fervent partisan de l'euro lors de sa création, vient de s'exprimer en faveur de son démantèlement, en vue de rétablir la croissance en Europe et de faire reculer le chômage de masse.
> 
> Merci, sir Christopher, de vous rallier enfin à mon point de vue sur la nocivité de la monnaie unique.



Ou il cause un anglais différent de celui que je comprends, où il ne souhaite rien démanteler du tout, il dit seulement qu'il faut restaurer la confiance internationale dans l'Euro, c'est pas la même chose !

Cela dit, le démantellement de l'Euro nous ramènerait 15 ans en arrière, à l'époque où de riches spéculateurs s'enrichissaient régulièrement, en jouant le Franc contre la Livre Sterling, ou le Deutch Mark contre la lire italienne, vu que prises séparément, les monnaies européennes ne représentaient pas un volume suffisant pour les mettre à l'abri de ces manuvres délétères (dont les banques se faisaient allègrement complices). S'il n'y avait que cette qualité, rien qu'elle vaudrait qu'on conserve l'Euro à tout prix.


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou il cause un anglais différent de celui que je comprends, où il ne souhaite rien démanteler du tout,


Ben j'ai beau être pour l'euro et pas vraiment anglophone, quand je lis dans l'incipit 'A leading economist .../... claims the single currency should be abandoned' et dans l'article 'The euro should either be dismantled', il me semble bien que si.
Même si je crois comprendre que ce n'est pas l'euro en tant que tel qu'il accuse, mais la façon dont il a été mis en place, à savoir la charrue (l'euro) avant les boeufs (les règles, lois et contraintes diverses et variées pour éviter les dommages collatéraux que l'ont connait aujourd'hui et qui lui font prôner l'abandon) .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou il cause un anglais différent de celui que je comprends, où il ne souhaite rien démanteler du tout, il dit seulement qu'il faut restaurer la confiance internationale dans l'Euro, c'est pas la même chose !
> 
> Cela dit, le démantellement de l'Euro nous ramènerait 15 ans en arrière, à l'époque où de riches spéculateurs s'enrichissaient régulièrement, en jouant le Franc contre la Livre Sterling, ou le Deutch Mark contre la lire italienne, vu que prises séparément, les monnaies européennes ne représentaient pas un volume suffisant pour les mettre à l'abri de ces man&#339;uvres délétères (dont les banques se faisaient allègrement complices). S'il n'y avait que cette qualité, rien qu'elle vaudrait qu'on conserve l'Euro à tout prix.



Pissarides dit qu'il faudrait rendre rapidement l'euro compatible avec la croissance et l'emploi ou se résoudre à une dissolution ordonnée. Or, rajoute-t-il, absolument rien ne laisse augurer qu'une solution rapide apparaisse. 

« The Cypriot-British economist will call for action to &#8216;restore the euro&#8217;s credibility in international markets&#8217; and to &#8216;restore the trust that Europe&#8217;s nations once had in each other&#8217;. 
But, in a lecture at the London School of Economics, where he teaches, he will add: &#8216;Regretfully, I do not see either materialising.&#8217; » 
(Nobel winner Sir Christopher Pissarides warns of 'lost generation' on dole | Mail Online). 

Bref, il ne dit pas textuellement que l'euro est condamné. Il dit que si l'on ne fait rien l'euro est condamné. Et il note parallèlement que rien n'est effectivement fait dans le bon sens&#8230; Quel bilan voudrais-tu qu'on en tire ? Le _Telegraph_ a raison à l'évidence d'en conclure qu'il s'agit d'une condamnation de l'euro, parce que les conditions qui permettraient de le sauver (union bancaire réelle et transferts massifs de l'Allemagne vers les pays en difficulté, à hauteur d'un dixième du PIB/an) sont moins que jamais réunies. L'Allemagne vient d'ailleurs de faire le nécessaire pour torpiller l'idée même de l'union bancaire (*Comment l'Allemagne a saboté l'union bancaire*). C'est au regard de ce contexte qu'il faut juger l'intervention de Pissarides. J'aurais dû peut-être signaler que Pissarides avait déjà recommandé en 2011 une sortie de l'Espagne hors de la monnaie commune, tout en estimant que l'euro pourrait peut-être y survivre. Il a juste depuis avancé un peu dans le pessimisme. Et son point de vue est partagé par la majorité des économistes qui ont une audience internationale, nobélisés ou pas (Stiglitz, Krugman, Sargent, Mirlees, Sen, Roubini&#8230, sans même parler des morts (Friedman, Allais).

Pour ce qui est du danger de la spéculation, tu avais déjà mis en avant ce dernier argument, auquel je n'avais pas répondu, par lassitude. Je vais le faire tout de même. Ce que tu sembles perdre de vue, c'est que l'euro n'a absolument pas protégé contre la spéculation. La spéculation sur les monnaies européennes s'est simplement transformée en spéculation contre les dettes souveraines, liée au risque de défaut et à l'impossibilité pour les pays en difficulté d'améliorer leur situation à l'ancienne, par une bonne vieille dévaluation des familles. Il a fallu une intervention au bluff de Mario Draghi, promettant de faire le nécessaire pour défendre l'euro, ce qui revenait à laisser flotter dans l'air des promesses antinomiques avec le mandat explicite de la BCE, pour calmer le jeu. Et ce n'est que partie remise.

Considérer que le risque spéculatif lié à l'existence de monnaies souveraines est plus problématique que la somme des inconvénients liés à la monnaie unique (désindustrialisation accélérée ; impossibilité d'ajuster l'économie autrement que par la voie de la déflation salariale en cas de choc asymétrique ; atonie de la croissance et taux de chômage plus élevé en zone euro qu'en Europe hors zone euro ; politiques d'austérité contre-productives et destructrices du tissu économique et social ; montée des antagonismes entre les nations sinistrées de l'Europe du Sud et la « vertueuse » Allemagne qui refuse de payer pour eux dans le cadre d'une union de transferts indispensable à la survie de l'euro, etc.), alors même que l'euro n'a jamais réussi à concurrencer le dollar comme monnaie internationale de réserve et d'échange, me semble un choix pour le moins curieux. En fait non. Sauf ton respect, c'est carrément une absurdité.  

Si on doit poursuivre, il vaudrait mieux que ce soit ailleurs qu'ici.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Décembre 2013)

Le Président est aux commandes
http://www.leparisien.fr/internatio...kozy-il-est-ou-l-avion-11-12-2013-3399075.php

+ La Mort aux Trousses en VF
Hollande à Sarkozy : «Il est où l'avion ?» - DELIRIUS - Détournement d'Images


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Décembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> Le Président est aux commandes
> VIDEO. Hollande à Sarkozy : «Il est où l'avion ?»
> 
> + La Mort aux Trousses en VF
> Hollande à Sarkozy : «Il est où l'avion ?» - DELIRIUS - Détournement d'Images




Ce ce la photo ne montre pas, c'est qui pilote l'avion. Mais vu le contexte, on a une petite idée, quelqu'un de trop petit pour dépasser du cockpit, par exemple...


----------



## Le docteur (13 Décembre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> Le Président est aux commandes
> VIDEO. Hollande à Sarkozy : «Il est où l'avion ?»
> 
> + La Mort aux Trousses en VF
> Hollande à Sarkozy : «Il est où l'avion ?» - DELIRIUS - Détournement d'Images



Il est fort, Hollande : il parle couramment le Sarkozy.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2013)

Tidju ! ça ne plaisante pas en Corée du Nord ! :afraid:

PHOTOS. Corée du Nord : Kim Jong-un fait exécuter son oncle - Le Nouvel Observateur


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2013)

Pour faire rire sa femme malade d'un cancer du sein, un homme voyage en tutu rose

N'oubliez pas la vidéo 

Guide international pour résoudre nimporte quel problème

mais faut connaître ses drapeaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! ça ne plaisante pas en Corée du Nord ! :afraid:
> 
> PHOTOS. Corée du Nord : Kim Jong-un fait exécuter son oncle - Le Nouvel Observateur



Pas bien grave: *ce n'est que la routine...*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2013)

*LE SMOG EN CHINE ? UN «AVANTAGE MILITAIRE» QUI REND LES GENS «PLUS INTELLIGENTS»*

Les journalistes qui ont essayé de faire passer ça ne devaient pas être assez enfumés apparemment.


----------



## ergu (13 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *LE SMOG EN CHINE ? UN «AVANTAGE MILITAIRE» QUI REND LES GENS «PLUS INTELLIGENTS»*



Un article inatendu sur la désolation du Smog, c'est de saison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Un article inatendu sur la désolation du Smog, c'est de saison.



Hobbit soit qui mal y pense.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Décembre 2013)

En tant que parisien, tout article sur la pollution m'indiffère totalement...ou pas !


:hein:

nan mais sans rire, on se fout de la gueule des chinois mais nous est-ce mieux ?!
ah oui on est prévenu par AirParif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *LE SMOG EN CHINE ? UN «AVANTAGE MILITAIRE» QUI REND LES GENS «PLUS INTELLIGENTS»*
> 
> Les journalistes qui ont essayé de faire passer ça ne devaient pas être assez enfumés apparemment.





> Concernant le sens de lhumour, en tout cas, ça peut se vérifier: comme le fait remarquer The Telegraph, les Chinois ont été 80.000 à commenter larticle en moins de 2 heures, notamment via Webo



Ah ? Il est modo là bas aussi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Guide international pour résoudre nimporte quel problème
> mais faut connaître ses drapeaux



Arfffff ! 

Trop vrai pour la Belgique ! 

ps : je ne permettrais pas de commenter mes voisins !


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2013)

Les élections approchent, faut ratisser large
Que ça vienne de droite ou de gauche, ce genre "d'hommage" me gonfle. Je préfère un nom de rue qui raconte une histoire à un nom rappelant la mémoire de quelqu'un que tout le monde aura oublié à plus ou moins longue échéance (et je ne parle pas de Jim Morisson en particulier, inutile de me tomber dessus).
Franchement, rue du chat-qui-pêche ou rue de la pute-y-muse (rebaptisée hélas rue du petit musc, ce qui ne veut rien dire), ça vous a une autre gueule !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Les élections approchent, faut ratisser large
> Que ça vienne de droite ou de gauche, ce genre "d'hommage" me gonfle. Je préfère un nom de rue qui raconte une histoire à un nom rappelant la mémoire de quelqu'un que tout le monde aura oublié à plus ou moins longue échéance (et je ne parle pas de Jim Morisson en particulier, inutile de me tomber dessus).
> Franchement, rue du chat-qui-pêche ou rue de la pute-y-muse (rebaptisée hélas rue du petit musc, ce qui ne veut rien dire), ça vous a une autre gueule !



La plus bath, c'est la rue Watt   :


[YOUTUBE]zFKcc8s-E6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Franchement, rue du chat-qui-pêche ou rue de la pute-y-muse (rebaptisée hélas rue du petit musc, ce qui ne veut rien dire), ça vous a une autre gueule !



*tant qu'il ne s'agit que d'une rue...* :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Franchement, rue du chat-qui-pêche ou rue de la pute-y-muse (rebaptisée hélas rue du petit musc, ce qui ne veut rien dire), ça vous a une autre gueule !



D'accord avec toi !

Par contre, j'ai une connaissance qui habite dans une impasse qui s'appelle "l'impasse du chien qui pue" ... et j'avoue qu'il ne trouve pas ça amusant quand il doit donner son adresse en public !!!!:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2013)

*En cas de crise, les banques pourront prélever les dépôts des épargnants*

Ç'est fait. Nous sommes tous des Chypriotes.

Dans le jargon des banquiers, on appelle ça "disséminer les risques"


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Ç'est fait. Nous sommes tous des Chypriotes.



Des "chypriotes" disposant d'avoirs supérieurs à 100.000., est-il bon de le préciser... 



> Dans le jargon des banquiers, on appelle ça "disséminer les risques"



Et cette manière de présenter les choses, elle porte un nom


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2013)

"Les fonds seront garantis jusqu'à 100.000 euros". Donc si je ventile ma super fortune de x fois 100.000 euros sur x+1 comptes je ne crains rien, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (13 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *En cas de crise, les banques pourront prélever les dépôts des épargnants*
> 
> Ç'est fait. Nous sommes tous des Chypriotes.
> 
> Dans le jargon des banquiers, on appelle ça "disséminer les risques"



C'est le principe du ruineur ruineur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des "chypriotes" disposant d'avoirs supérieurs à 100.000., est-il bon de le préciser...


 
Parce que les Chypriotes qui possédaient moins n'ont pas été touchés peut-être par les dommages collatéraux ? Qu'est-ce que tu sais de la situation de Chypre et des dynamiques actuelles de l'économie chypriote ? Rien. Peau de balle. Comme d'hab.  



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et cette manière de présenter les choses, elle porte un nom



Oui. On appelle cela une _citation_. C'est exactement ainsi que Greenspan a expliqué la crise bancaire aux États-Unis : le problème n'est pas que les banques aient pris trop de risques, mais que le risque n'ait pas été assez disséminé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui. On appelle cela une _citation_.



Je te laisse le choix entre trois qualificatifs différents: _désinformation_, _manipulation_, ou encore _populisme_.

Ça me paraît être plus proche de la réalité !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2013)

Définitivement un mec bien ce Stromae.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je te laisse le choix entre trois qualificatifs différents: _désinformation_, _manipulation_, ou encore _populisme_.
> 
> Ça me paraît être plus proche de la réalité !



La réalité ? Tu veux parler des intérêts des milieux financiers ?  

Pour les curieux (TimeCapsule n'est pas concerné : l'économie, il s'en fout, il n'y comprend rien de toutes façons  ) :

_Historically, banks have been at the forefront of financial intermediation, in part because their ability to leverage offers an efficient source of funding. But in periods of severe financial stress, such leverage too often brought down banking institutions and, in some cases, precipitated financial crises that led to recession or worse. But recent regulatory reform, coupled with innovative technologies, has stimulated the development of financial products, such as asset-backed securities, collateral loan obligations, and credit default swaps, *that facilitate the dispersion of risk*._

Remarks by Chairman Alan Greenspan Before the National Italian American Foundation, Washington, D.C., October 12, 2005
http://www.federalreserve.gov/boarddocs/speeches/2005/20051012/default.htm

Voilà. La dispersion du risque, c'est ce qui devait faire couler pour l'éternité le miel et le lait dans l'économie dérégulée (ce que Greenspan appelle des réformes de régulation, c'est de la dérégulation). Dixit Greenspan, deux ans avant la crise des subprimes Il a fait ensuite son autocritique, mais c'était surtout pour en tirer la conséquence qu'on n'était pas allé assez loin dans la dispersion. Quitte à être un connard cynique, autant être le meilleur dans son domaine.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Définitivement un mec bien ce Stromae.



Dommage. Mais avec ses textes parfois brutaux, sans concession, et parfois un peu trop ésotériques, comme, par exemple "Polo, il aime les frites sans moules et sans mayo", il aurait trop détonné parmi cette joyeuse troupe, certe fleuron de la scène pop-rock francophone, et même européenne, mais qui se doit de rester accessible.

Bon, pas taper, hein, c'est juste un petit exercice de mauvaise fois facile (pour Stromae, hein, parce que pour les Enfoirés, j'ai définitivement du mal à comprendre le truc, musicalement parlant : je veux bien donner des sous, mais par pitié, qu'on me file pas le disque en échange. Sinon, je reprends mes sous.).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h29 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> La réalité ? Tu veux parler des intérêts des milieux financiers ?



Qui rejoignent trop souvent les intérêts financiers du milieu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2013)

cratès a dit:


> la réalité ? Tu veux parler des intérêts des milieux financiers ?



 


bigdidou a dit:


> qui rejoignent trop souvent les intérêts financiers du milieu.



Excellent !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *En cas de crise, les banques pourront prélever les dépôts des épargnants*
> 
> Ç'est fait. Nous sommes tous des Chypriotes.



Tru$t in m, tru$t in m...

Kaa : « Aie confiance » - Scène d&#39;hypnose 2 VF - YouTube
Hollande: la garantie des dépôts bancaires, un "principe absolu" - YouTube


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Que ça vienne de droite ou de gauche, ce genre "d'hommage" me gonfle. Je préfère un nom de rue qui raconte une histoire à un nom rappelant la mémoire de quelqu'un que tout le monde aura oublié à plus ou moins longue échéance (et je ne parle pas de Jim Morisson en particulier, inutile de me tomber dessus).
> Franchement, rue du chat-qui-pêche ou rue de la pute-y-muse (rebaptisée hélas rue du petit musc, ce qui ne veut rien dire), ça vous a une autre gueule !





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> D'accord avec toi !
> 
> Par contre, j'ai une connaissance qui habite dans une impasse qui s'appelle "l'impasse du chien qui pue" ... et j'avoue qu'il ne trouve pas ça amusant quand il doit donner son adresse en public !!!!:love:



Près de chez moi...







J'ai eu beau chercher, je ne les ai jamais trouvées ​


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *En cas de crise, les banques pourront prélever les dépôts des épargnants*
> 
> Ç'est fait. Nous sommes tous des Chypriotes.
> 
> Dans le jargon des banquiers, on appelle ça "disséminer les risques"



Tout de même. Je n'ai pas dû bien comprendre l'article. Ce que j'en ai saisi est trop effarant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tout de même. Je n'ai pas dû bien comprendre l'article. Ce que j'en ai saisi est trop effarant.



Cela dit, si j'ai bien compris, non, les banques ne pourront pas prélever les dépots des épargnants, c'est encore une exagération journalistique pour faire un titre à sensation.

Le gouvernement pourra, en cas de difficulté pour une banque, l'autoriser à prélever un pourcentage sur les dépôts des épargnants (donc pas sur les comptes courants, mais uniquement sur ceux producteurs d'intérêts) dont les comptes ont un solde supérieur à 100 000 &#8364;, mais ce uniquement après avoir mis les actionnaires à contribution.

Si j'analyse le principe, ça signifie que en cas de problèmes, une banque se tournera d'abord vers ses actionnaires, ce qui est logique, puis vers ses épargnants (ceux à qui, elle verse des intérêts habituellement), avant de faire appel à l'argent du contribuable (celui qui ne reçoit rien de la banque, et donc qu'il est logique de mettre à contribution après ceux qui eux, profitent des  subsides de la banque quand tout va bien).

La seule chose que je trouve anormale là dedans, c'est que sur le plan des montants en jeu, on n'en prenne pas plus aux actionnaires avant de s'attaquer aux épargnants, mais faire casquer les épargnants avant le contribuable, là, je trouve ça normal.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, si j'ai bien compris, non, les banques ne pourront pas prélever les dépots des épargnants, c'est encore une exagération journalistique pour faire un titre à sensation.



Il semblerait que certains n'aient pas suffisamment de culture économique pour discerner cette exagération... 

Pour le reste, assez d'accord avec toi !


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il semblerait que certains n'aient pas suffisamment de culture économique pour discerner cette exagération...
> 
> Pour le reste, assez d'accord avec toi !



On a la culture qu'on peut... Et qu'on veut... 

Merci Pascal pour ces précisions, en effet, même si je ne te rejoins pas sur tout. Faire payer les actionnaires avant le contribuable, c'est une évidence, on est d'accord.
Faire payer le client/ l'usager de la banque, dans un système tel que le notre et tel qu'il est organisé, ça se discute, mais ce n'est pas le fil pour ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tout de même. Je n'ai pas dû bien comprendre l'article. Ce que j'en ai saisi est trop effarant.



La mesure pose deux problèmes 


les déposants sont considérés comme co-responsables des difficultés d'une banque et invités de ce fait à participer prioritairement à son renflouement en cas de pépin, dans le but d'épargner soit-disant le contribuable (il s'agit en fait de limiter les sommes allouées par les États à des plans de sauvetage), alors qu'ils n'ont aucune responsabilité personnelle dans la mauvaise gestion éventuelle de la banque ou dans les  effets pervers des politiques de dérégulation du secteur financier ;
sous prétexte de renforcer la robustesse du système face aux risques, elle est de nature à créer une inquiétude de fond quand à la sécurité des dépôts dans l'ensemble de la zone euro, dans la mesure notamment où l'incertitude domine quant aux montants susceptibles d'être prélevés  (les actionnaires et déposants devront couvrir *au minimum* 8% des pertes de la banque, mais le maximum n'est pas fixé ; il est clair que les circonstances décideront, comme on l'a vu à Chypre, ce qui est un facteur d'incertitude aussi insupportable pour les particuliers que pour les entreprises).
Si le but est de faire savoir qu'il est normal que le risque se paye, alors il faudra aussi en assumer les conséquences induites par la diffusion d'un tel message.

Au lieu de parler d'exagération journalistique en se contentant de critiquer la formulation d'un titre d'article, les commentateurs seraient bien avisés de s'intéresser à l'opinion sur le fond de la question d'observateurs informés. Paul de Grauwe, économiste belge très respecté, avait mis en avant les effets pervers de la procédure chypriote dans une interview à la RTBF, au lendemain de la crise chypriote qui avait vu ce procédé dit de "bail-in" (en opposition au "bail-out" qui fait appel à des l'argent public ) mis en &#339;uvre pour la première fois :_Avec le plan de sauvetage de Chypre, "on a vraiment changé le régime", estime Paul De Grauwe, économiste à la KUL et à la London Business School. Pour lui, la zone euro s'est fragilisée, le risque a augmenté. Très dur face à la gestion de la zone euro, l'économiste se montre pessimiste face à l'avenir de l'euro. _
_[&#8230;]. Maintenant, "on dit aux épargnants qu'ils vont payer si leur pays connaît des difficultés financières", poursuit l'économiste de la KUL qui craint que cela entraîne des crises bancaires: "Chaque fois qu'il y aura des doutes dans un pays, les détenteurs de dépôts vont avoir peur de perdre leurs dépôts et vont courir à la banque". Pour lui, c'est clair, "on a résolu le problème chypriote au prix d'une plus grande instabilité dans la zone euro"._
_"L'intention est très claire: les pays du nord de la zone euro veulent un tel régime parce qu'ils ne veulent pas payer eux-même", estime Paul De Grauwe. "Ce n'est pas un régime qui veut préserver le contribuable en général... mais bien le contribuable allemand", glisse-t-il._

Chypre: "La zone euro est devenue plus fragile, le risque a augmenté" - RTBF Economie​Après la crise bancaire à Chypre, le dirigeant de l'Eurogroupe, Jeroen Dijsselbloem, avait laissé entendre que l'appel aux déposants pourrait devenir la règle, avant de se rétracter, en proclamant que le cas chypriote était spécifique, face à l'inquiétude des marchés qui y avaient vu l'annonce d'autres crises (Chypre : l'approche "différente" de Dijsselbloem mise à l'épreuve).  C'était au printemps 2013. 

Donc, le cas chypriote n'était pas spécifique, bien qu'on ait traité pendant presqu'un an de diffuseurs de fausses nouvelles et d'ennemis de l'Europe ceux qui avaient annoncé initialement sa généralisation probable en dépit des palinodies de Dijsselbloem&#8230; Et on a pu vérifier une fois de plus que les engagements des eurocrates ne valent pas tripette. En cas de nouvelle crise, il faut s'attendre de ce fait à des paniques que les déclarations officielles ne pourront suffire à juguler. Ce n'est pas de la manipulation que de simplement le constater : comme les observateurs les plus pondérés l'ont noté en mars-avril 2013, la politique européenne en la matière est extraordinairement maladroite et la communication qui l'accompagne contribue à aggraver la perte de confiance dans le système au lieu de la rétablir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Faire payer le client/ l'usager de la banque, dans un système tel que le notre et tel qu'il est organisé, ça se discute, mais ce n'est pas le fil pour ça.



Non, pas juste "le client" tout court, mais seulement "le client à qui la banque fait gagner de l'argent quand tout va bien", donc, "le client qui a le plus à perdre si la banque se casse la gueule"

Moi, simple contribuable dont la seule épargne est ma résidence principale que je viens juste de finir de payer, je ne trouve pas normal de devoir payer pour une banque qui ne me rapporte rien, et me fait payer ses prestations au prix fort (limite racket) pendant que les (gros) épargnants continuent de payer leurs louches de caviar avec les intérêts que la banque leur sert sans contribuer en rien à son renflouement.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas juste "le client" tout court, mais seulement "le client à qui la banque fait gagner de l'argent quand tout va bien", donc, "le client qui a le plus à perdre si la banque se casse la gueule"
> 
> 
> 
> Moi, simple contribuable dont la seule épargne est ma résidence principale que je viens juste de finir de payer, je ne trouve pas normal de devoir payer pour une banque qui ne me rapporte rien, et me fait payer ses prestations au prix fort (limite racket) pendant que les (gros) épargnants continuent de payer leurs louches de caviar avec les intérêts que la banque leur sert sans contribuer en rien à son renflouement.




Oui, oui, je te comprends bien, je suis d'ailleurs au même niveau que toi, niveau épargne, sauf que j'ai pas fini de payer mon crédit 
Je n'ai pas non plus envie de payer, en tant que contribuable, pour une banque qui ne me concerne en rien et qui se casse la gueule.
Maintenant si c'est ma banque qui se casse la gueule à cause d'opérations (ou je sais ne quoi, pas assez de culture) hasardeuses, auxquelles je n'ai rien à voir, ni contribué, et sur lesquelles je n'ai aucune prise voire ignore tout, je ne suis que client, hein, et bien ça me ferait chier de devoir payer.
Un peu comme si tu devais payer pour les erreurs médicales ou les aléas médicaux de ton médecin.
Il a heureusement une assurance pour ça, ou s'il travaille dans le public, c'est la collectivité qui indemnise sa responsabilité administrative, donc le contribuable.

À Crates : tu détailles, argumentes et références ce que mon instinct subodorait. Merci 
Juste un truc : quand quelqu'un est économiste à la KUL, si tu pouvais passe sous silence ce genre de terrible précision... ; ça parasite mon esprit malade.


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2013)

Disséminer les risques, ça sent le retour de produits spéculatifs toxiques, le serpent n'en finit pas de se mordre la queue, ou celle des autres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2013)

Je croyais être pessimiste en parlant d'économie. Mais en lisant ce qui suit, j'ai eu des frissons&#8230; 

*Scientist: Eruption Of Yellowstone Super Volcano Would Be 2,000 Times The Size Of Mount St. Helens « CBS Las Vegas*

Le supervolcan de Yellowstone serait 2,5 fois plus grand qu&#8217;on ne le pensait. En cas d&#8217;éruption, sa puissance explosive pourrait atteindre 2000 fois celle du Mont St Helens en 1980 (qui représentait déjà 350 mégatonnes de TNT&#8230.

Je pense aux derniers mots à la radio de David Johnston, volcanologue tué par une coulée pyroclastique sur son poste d'observation, à dix kilomètres du Mont St Helens : « Vancouver ! Vancouver ! Ça y est ! » (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Johnston_(volcanologue)).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Juste un truc : quand quelqu'un est économiste à la KUL, si tu pouvais passe sous silence ce genre de terrible précision... ; ça parasite mon esprit malade.


Ben, ça vaut mieux que d'être économiste à la KON&#8230; Non ?     (KON FORUM Vol. 19, 1 - Ideas Shaping Practice: Philosophy of Home Economics/Human Sciences).


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je croyais être pessimiste en parlant d'économie. Mais en lisant ce qui suit, j'ai eu des frissons
> 
> *Scientist: Eruption Of Yellowstone Super Volcano Would Be 2,000 Times The Size Of Mount St. Helens « CBS Las Vegas*
> 
> ...




C'est malin... T'es fier de toi ? 

N'empêche que "économiste à la KUL", y'a des contrepèteries qui se perdent....


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2013)

*Ils y sont arrivés:*





On peut dire qu'il a vraiment *la gueule de l'emploi* :afraid:


----------



## Grug (14 Décembre 2013)

plus concis et historique :
La terreur dans l&#8217;encyclopédie Larrousse


----------



## Berthold (15 Décembre 2013)

Ben&#8230; tout le monde a l'air très enthousiaste sur le futur plus que probable de notre EAO (environnement assisté par ordinateur)&#8230;

Pranav Mistry - 6e sens

Je suis le seul à qui ça fait plutôt peur ? Genre, tu croises des inconnus dans la rue qui t'appelles par ton nom ou se foutent de toi parce qu'un crétin (ex-)ami a publié une video de toi bourré qqs jours avant sur son blog (et tu n'es même pas encore au courant) ? Et qu'en te croisant, ils voient la video automatiquement ?

C'est un exemple stupide, mais voyez ce qu'une dictature pourrait faire de ce type de technologie&#8230; Hitler et Staline n'attendaient que ça&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben tout le monde a l'air très enthousiaste sur le futur plus que probable de notre EAO (environnement assisté par ordinateur)
> 
> Pranav Mistry - 6e sens
> 
> ...



Un article intéressant  et pas franchement optimiste  sur la question de la protection des données personnelles :* Big Data : pourquoi nos métadonnées sont-elles plus personnelles que nos empreintes digitales ? | InternetActu*


----------



## Le docteur (15 Décembre 2013)

Déjà que je hais le Web 2.0. Je n'ai pas de mot assez fort pour dire ce que je vais penser du Web 3.0. et des décérébrés qui permettront de le mettre en place pour ricaner un peu plus souvent.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Décembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> Ben tout le monde a l'air très enthousiaste sur le futur plus que probable de notre EAO (environnement assisté par ordinateur)
> 
> Pranav Mistry - 6e sens
> 
> ...




Bien sûr, ça fait peur.
Mais on n'est pas des cas isolés, non, plus. Ça va faire peur ou chier des tas de gens normaux.
Faut quand même avoir une peu confiance dans l'humain, et ne pas se dire que c'est une technologie qui va brutalement faire exploser tous nos codes sociaux...
L'autre jour, j'ai vu un type arrêter quelqu'un qui venait de photographier le quai du métro. Il l'a arrêté et obligé à lui montrer toutes les photos pour voir s'il n'y a apparaissait pas. J'ai pas vu la suite, mais le photographe semblait s'exécuter gentiment, et le tout se faire dans une relation normale.
Au début, je me suis dit, quel chieur, ce type.
Et puis : qu'est-ce qu'il a raison !


----------



## Berthold (15 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> [&#8230;]L'autre jour, j'ai vu un type arrêter quelqu'un qui venait de photographier le quai du métro. Il l'a arrêté et obligé à lui montrer toutes les photos pour voir s'il n'y a apparaissait pas. J'ai pas vu la suite, mais le photographe semblait s'exécuter gentiment, et le tout se faire dans une relation normale.
> Au début, je me suis dit, quel chieur, ce type.
> Et puis : qu'est-ce qu'il a raison !



Il a parfaitement raison. Mais combien vont réagir comme ça ? Jusqu'à quand ?

Note l'évolution avec les téléphones portables : il y a dix ans, quand un gus parlait fort au téléphone dans la rue, tout le monde se retournait sur son passage avec des mines effarées du genre "Non mais quel sans-gêne, celui-là !", ou mieux, lui lançait une petite pique du genre "Vous n'êtes pas seul sur Terre !". Maintenant c'est passé dans les m&#339;urs, tu croises des dizaines de téléphoneurs qui t'étalent leur vie privée en criant sur le trottoir, et plus personne ne serait-ce que pour leur lancer un regard de reproche.

Intégré, le phénomène&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Intégré, aussi les caméras de surveillance.
*Le blanc, le noir, et toutes les nuances de gris, pour l'instant.*


----------



## legritch (16 Décembre 2013)

*Freakishly realistic telemarketing robots are denying they're robots*





>  Êtes-vous un robot?
>  (rires) Mais non, je suis une vraie personne!


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2013)

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Ils y sont arrivés:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*il semblerait que certains n'apprécient pas...* :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il semblerait que certains n'apprécient pas...* :rateau:




J'espère pour lui que ça n'est qu'un (gros) pétage plomb. En fin méga gros quand même...
Sinon, il est en train de nous quitter, le pauvre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour...



J'adore quand dans l'article on mentionne que "le gars rongeait son frein" ... 

A 91 ans il est quand même encore sacrément souple ... ... Moi je n'y arrive pas !


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il semblerait que certains n'apprécient pas...* :rateau:



Il paraît que Danton avait une tête de cul.
Il paraît.


----------



## rabisse (16 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il paraît que Danton avait une tête de cul.
> Il paraît.


Vérolé de surcroît.
Et des yeux vraiment très/trop écartés.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Il paraît que Danton avait une tête de cul.
> Il paraît.



Oui, et Ro baise Pierre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'espère pour lui que ça n'est qu'un (gros) pétage plomb. En fin méga gros quand même...
> Sinon, il est en train de nous quitter, le pauvre...



Et pourtant, une fois encore, il ne dit que la vérité :



			
				Méluche a dit:
			
		

> Disqualifier Robespierre, cest depuis toujours disqualifier la révolution, et à travers celle-ci son uvre libératrice



Quand même, faut être de mauvaise foi pour contester l'uvre libératrice de Robespierre, c'est quand même grâce à lui que tant de têtes ont été libérées de leur corps


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'uvre libératrice de Robespierre, c'est quand même grâce à lui que tant de têtes ont été libérées de leur corps



Pour finalement perdre sa propre tête


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pour finalement perdre sa propre tête



Remarque, vu la "tête" qu'elle avait, sa tête, d'après la reconstitution, il n'a pas perdu grand-chose


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2013)

En tout cas il doit bien rigoler en voyant toutes les écoles, voies publiques, etc. qui portent son nom.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque, vu la "tête" qu'elle avait, sa tête, d'après la reconstitution, il n'a pas perdu grand-chose



J'ai toujours détesté le côté « ange exterminateur » de Robespierre (alors que Louis XVI, ce brave homme, roi simple et humain, m'inspire au contraire une profonde sympathie). Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que la « reconstitution » est douteuse et ressemble fort à une caricature antirobespierriste. 

On sait assez bien à quoi ressemblait Robespierre, non pas par les portraits que l'on a de lui, qui représentent un assez bel homme, mais peuvent être idéalisés (bien que le portrait mortuaire de Marat par David, qui l'adulait, n'ait rien de flatteur), mais par son masque mortuaire. Encore le visage de l'incorruptible peut-il avoir été abîmé par le coup de pistolet reçu au moment de son arrestation. En comparant ce masque avec la « reconstitution », j'ai du mal à ne pas voir dans cette dernière, nonobstant la ressemblance évidente, un portrait à charge. Le masque mortuaire n'est pas sans beauté et il aurait suffi de donner à la « reconstitution » un regard un peu moins froid pour que l'impression d'ensemble en soit profondément modifiée.








Vous reconnaissez ce visage de doux intellectuel contemplatif ou de modeste expert-comptable ? Difficile de l'imaginer commettant des horreurs.









C'est Lavrenty Pavlovitch Beria, chef du NKVD de 1938 à 1953 et boucher en chef du régime soviétique jusqu'à son exécution en 1953

Et cet étudiant à l'allure si sage ? On le voit volontiers faire carrière dans le droit, la banque ou les assurances.








Ted Bundy.


Les apparences ne trompent pas ?


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> En tout cas il doit bien rigoler en voyant toutes les écoles, voies publiques, etc. qui portent son nom.



Et pourquoi il doit bien rigoler ? 

Non parce que si lui doit bien rigoler, je te laisse même pas imaginer la longueur de la liste de ceux qui doivent/peuvent rigoler.


----------



## legritch (17 Décembre 2013)

Greffe



> Des médecins chinois ont greffé une main à une cheville pour la sauver, avant de la transplanter de nouveau #*AFP* pic.twitter.com/Q91fG38imx


----------



## patlek (17 Décembre 2013)

Pour se gratter les pieds en dormant, c' est pratique.

Sinon, il y a l' autre solution:

[YOUTUBE]i1NC3VIMhSY[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Et cet étudiant à l'allure si sage ? On le voit volontiers faire carrière dans le droit, la banque ou les assurances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ce petit bébé?

Il est tout mougnon... A-DO-RA-BLE

gouzzy gouzzy!






adolf hitler.

çà y est, le petit bout'chou apparait d' un coup moins trognon, et il y a un froid.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> En tout cas il doit bien rigoler en voyant toutes les écoles, voies publiques, etc. qui portent son nom.




Je ne pense qu'il a la la tête à ça. Ça fait longtemps qu'il doit avoir la tête ailleurs et ne s,intéresse plus aux petites vicissitudes de notre quotidien.
Quant à lui chercher des poux maintenant, faut pas exagérer. Il vécu des évènements qui auraient fait tourner la tête à n'importe qui, même au point de la perdre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je ne pense qu'il a la la tête à ça. Ça fait longtemps qu'il doit avoir la tête ailleurs et ne s,intéresse plus aux petites vicissitudes de notre quotidien.
> Quant à lui chercher des poux maintenant, faut pas exagérer. Il vécu des évènements qui auraient fait tourner la tête à n'importe qui, même au point de la perdre.



Oui, mais quand même, je ne pense pas qu'il ait agi sur un coup de tête, il n'a pas hésité à y aller bille en tête, et le pire, c'est qu'il était persuadé d'avoir raison au point d'en mettre sa tête sur le billot ! Si j'avais pu l'entretenir en tête à tête, je lui aurait fait savoir ma façon de penser avant de lui faire une grosse tête, quitte à ce qu'ensuite, il me fasse la tête !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2013)

*C'est pas drôle...*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2013)

Voilà une nouvelle qui me réconcilierait (un peu !) avec les réseaux sociaux !

Elle retrouve son doudou grâce à la mobilisation d?inte... - lavenir.net


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *C'est pas drôle...*


De toute façon ça t'arrange  Moins tu vois de foncés mieux tu te portes non :mouais:


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> De toute façon ça t'arrange  Moins tu vois de foncés mieux tu te portes non :mouais:



tu dais que j'taime, toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voilà une nouvelle qui me réconcilierait (un peu !) avec les réseaux sociaux !
> 
> Elle retrouve son doudou grâce à la mobilisation d?inte... - lavenir.net



Note, je te comprends, vu le nombre ahurissant de peluches que tu trimbales, ça doit te rassurer de savoir que si tu en perds une, la mobilisation mondiale via internet te permettra certainement de la retrouver !


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *C'est pas drôle...*



Mais si le réchauffement climatique fait fondre le chocolat cela fait réduire la consommation d'énergie nécessaire pour le fabriquer et diminuer le réchauffement climatique etc...


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2013)

Allez voter !


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2013)

Moi j'peux pas voter. Je sais pas ce que c'est toutes ces chaines 

Je n'ai que Arte, et encore&#8230; à 50% en Allemand (même le canal français )


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2013)

a voté... 

... mais je ne dirai pas pour qui !


----------



## Le docteur (17 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Allez voter !



Je ne peux pas voter : je connais rien de tout ça...


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne peux pas voter : je connais rien de tout ça...


Moi non plus, mais ça me fait rigoler


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2013)

Sur Google, Nabilla devant Mandela



> 5. Que signifie ddass


y'a eu quoi pour provoquer ça ? 


> 6. Que signifie caviarder


NSA ? 



> 7. Comment tomber enceinte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2013)

*Recherche: l'Académie des sciences s'alarme des conséquences de la baisse des crédits*

Ou comment une certaine presse s'étonne des effets indésirables d'une politique de réduction des dépenses publiques dont elle ne cesse pourtant de réclamer qu'elle soit encore plus draconienne.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2013)

18.000&#8364; d'amendes impayées pour le sénateur Placé


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2013)

Altruisme et générosité

Quand c'est possible...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Recherche: l'Académie des sciences s'alarme des conséquences de la baisse des crédits*
> 
> 
> 
> Ou comment une certaine presse s'étonne des effets indésirables d'une politique de réduction des dépenses publiques dont elle ne cesse pourtant de réclamer qu'elle soit encore plus draconienne.




Je ne vois pas où est le problème.
L'hôpital publique est exsangue, victime de politiques administratives absurdes. 
Il est urgent de démanteler complètement l'enseignement et la recherche publiques.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> 18.000 d'amendes impayées pour le sénateur Placé




Dans l'article, des extraits des explications de monsieur Placé :
"Sans nouvelles depuis «du service automatisé de Rennes» avec lequel il avait eu ces échanges, M. Placé qui «nest pas un homme de chiffres» et «pas très bon avec les papiers», navait «plus entendu parler de cette histoire avant ce matin»."

Homme de quoi, et bon en quoi ?
Il est sénateur...

Bête question, 18000, il fait comment ? Faut y aller, quand même... C'est pas que du stationnement 
À part des excès de vitesse (tiens, je croyais que ça polluait d'aller vite...), je vois pas. Ses chauffeurs ont des permis écologiques dont les points repoussent régulièrement (et très vite) si on les arrose bien, avec un peu de terreau (mais pas d'engrais phosphatés) ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> 18.000&#8364; d'amendes impayées pour le sénateur Placé


C'est la rançon de la notoriété de pouvoir cumuler 18.000 roros d'amendes en retard ?
J'éspère que môssieu le sénateur les a obtenues avec une voiture éléctrique au moins ! 

Tartuffe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *Recherche: l'Académie des sciences s'alarme des conséquences de la baisse des crédits*
> 
> Ou comment une certaine presse s'étonne des effets indésirables d'une politique de réduction des dépenses publiques dont elle ne cesse pourtant de réclamer qu'elle soit encore plus draconienne.





Bigdidou a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où est le problème.
> L'hôpital publique est exsangue, victime de politiques administratives absurdes.
> Il est urgent de démanteler complètement l'enseignement et la recherche publiques.


Tu es sérieux ou tu t'exprimes par antiphrase ?



Powerdom a dit:


> 18.000 d'amendes impayées pour le sénateur Placé




Il suffit de faire à Placé le même coup qu'à l'infante Cristina d'Espagne, embarquée dans une affaire de blanchiment d'argent :_Le magazine satirique Mongolia met en une de son numéro de décembre un photomontage de l'infante Cristina nue, et change son nom en Mongoliú, en allusion à l'heddomadaire espagnol pour adultes Interviú. "C'est notre manière de critiquer l'impunité dont bénéficie la famille royale", explique-t-on dans le magazine._

ESPAGNE ? L'infante Cristina "à poil" contre l'impunité | Courrier international​Bon, je reconnais que Placé à poil Ça peut faire peur à certain(e)s.


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2013)

Je ne crois pas. Au lieu de "démanteler" plutôt "refonte"(de gamelle)
Le service public, notre précieux bien commun, très performant, devient quasiment ingérable, par manque de régulation.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> [/COLOR]
> Tu es sérieux ou tu t'exprimes par antiphrase ?




Désespéré.
À l'hôpital public, on commence à raisonner comme à l'armée, quand j'ai fait mon service militaire. Il fallait utiliser à n'importe quoi ce qui restait en fin d'année, histoire de ne pas se voir grever sa dotation l'année suivante.
À l'hosto, quand du personnel est en arrêt, au lieu de compenser, on nous dit d'en faire surtout pas trop, histoire que le poste du personnel en question ne soit pas supprimé, puisqu'on arrive à faire sans, ce qui est de toute façon fait, puisqu'il faut bien compenser l'activité, et ne pas prendre les patients en otage... Le poste est donc supprimé. Puis, comme il était pas là pour rien, le poste supprimé, on paie à prix d'or des intérimaires qui connaissent rien à la structure. Spirale infernale de la hausse des coûts, de la baisse de la qualité et surtout de la sécurité au nom d'économies budgétaires supposées, pensées et mises en place par des b(o)ureau-technocrates bourrins, qui font l'exploit de diminuer le personnel (c'est ce qu'on leur demande, hein) en augmentant les coûts et en diminuant l'efficience. Le libéralisme et la sociale démocratie qui rencontrent Staline, ça fait un joli bébé, assurément.
L'hôpital public s'effondre sous son propre poids et personne ne dit rien, sauf à faire le buzz du jour sur tel ou tel problème vu par le petit bout de la lorgnette, présenté en "scandale" avec les bons boucs émissaires que sont les personnels soignant (que viennent-ils foutre dans les hôpitaux faire chier les gestionnaires et autres parasites, pardon, personnels administratifs de haute volée, on se demande ; il seraient si bien entre eux, les bougres).

J'imagine que la recherche publique vit la même chose et je ne peux que compatir et assister à la même mise à mort, ce que, fils d'universitaire, et qui aurait aimé l'être, je ne vis pas forcément bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Bon, je reconnais que Placé à poil Ça peut faire peur à certain(e)s.




Pourquoi ?
Même avec une feuille de vigne bien placée ?
Tu as peur qu'il n'ait pas tout en place ?
(Bon Pascal va encore surenchérir et me battre à pleine couture, mais j'aurais essayé)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> (Bon Pascal va encore surenchérir et me battre à pleine couture, mais j'aurais essayé)



Mais nan, sur ce coup là, je ne te joue pas "placé", mais "gagnant" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Désespéré.
> À l'hôpital public, on commence à raisonner comme à l'armée, quand j'ai fait mon service militaire. Il fallait utiliser à n'importe quoi ce qui restait en fin d'année, histoire de ne pas se voir grever sa dotation l'année suivante.
> À l'hosto, quand du personnel est en arrêt, au lieu de compenser, on nous dit d'en faire surtout pas trop, histoire que le poste du personnel en question ne soit pas supprimé, puisqu'on arrive à faire sans, ce qui est de toute façon fait, puisqu'il faut bien compenser l'activité, et ne pas prendre les patients en otage... Le poste est donc supprimé. Puis, comme il était pas là pour rien, le poste supprimé, on paie à prix d'or des intérimaires qui connaissent rien à la structure. Spirale infernale de la hausse des coûts, de la baisse de la qualité et surtout de la sécurité au nom d'économies budgétaires supposées, pensées et mises en place par des b(o)ureau-technocrates bourrins, qui font l'exploit de diminuer le personnel (c'est ce qu'on leur demande, hein) en augmentant les coûts et en diminuant l'efficience. Le libéralisme et la sociale démocratie qui rencontrent Staline, ça fait un joli bébé, assurément.
> L'hôpital public s'effondre sous son propre poids et personne ne dit rien, sauf à faire le buzz du jour sur tel ou tel problème vu par le petit bout de la lorgnette, présenté en "scandale" avec les bons boucs émissaires que sont les personnels soignant (que viennent-ils foutre dans les hôpitaux faire chier les gestionnaires et autres parasites, pardon, personnels administratifs de haute volée, on se demande ; il seraient si bien entre eux, les bougres).
> ...



Effectivement, je comprends mieux. « Le libéralisme et la sociale démocratie qui rencontrent Staline, ça fait un joli bébé, assurément. » : c'est fort bien vu. Un bébé qui doit avoir les fesses potelées du Père Ubu.

Mais la solution est-telle de tout casser, ou plutôt d'essayer de refondre/refonder le système, comme le suggère justement rabisse ? 

Le problème n'est pas me semble-t-il qu'une institution soit publique ou privée, mais qu'elie fonctionne selon une rationalité qui est étrangère à sa vocation. C'est malheureusment ce qui se passe lorsqu'un service public ne fonctionne plus que selon une logique purement bureaucratique (préserver les rapports de force au sein de la technostructure) ou purement comptable (maximiser la rentabilité). C'est encore pire lorsqu'on cherche à concilier les deux (social-libéralisme).
Évidemment, il faut être capable de croire encore que les choses peuvent changer en mieux dans ce pays&#8230; Pas évident.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais nan, sur ce coup là, je ne te joue pas "placé", mais "gagnant" !




Attention, tu joues ta place ici.
Mettre Placé gagnant (Placé mis un, PMU, donc*), ce sont des propos qui peuvent être considérés par certains comme très mal placés.

*Là, t'as du boulot pour faire pire


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Attention, tu joues ta place ici.
> Mettre Placé gagnant (Placé mis un, PMU, donc*), ce sont des propos qui peuvent être considérés par certains comme très mal placés.
> 
> *Là, t'as du boulot pour faire pire



Placer "placé", c'est pourtant facile, je suis bien placé pour le savoir (et je te trouve mal placé pour affirmer le contraire) ! 

Tu vois, "pire", c'est grave, déjà, "pire", mais là, je fais "encore pire" (© Michel Colucci)


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Placer "placé", c'est pourtant facile




Oui, mais tomber à plat, c'est le risque.
Mais bon, c'est p(l)as ton cas.
Bon, à table. Le plat, c'est une bonne potée. Miam !
Place !


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2013)

Que va devenir Thebig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Que va devenir Thebig ?



A ce que je sache, les "vieux rats" ne sont pas encore interdits ! Ouf !


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A ce que je sache, les "vieux rats" ne sont pas encore interdits ! Ouf !




Je vois par ailleurs que les gallinacés restent autorisés.
Je vais aller en Gelbique, voir de vieilles dindes se faire dompter, ça va me faire du bien.


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2013)

Attention. En Belgique les bêtes sauvages vont être relâchées...

Gare à vos miches !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Attention. En Belgique les bêtes sauvages vont être relâchées...
> 
> Gare à vos miches !



on s'en fout, on a de bons tireurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Que va devenir Thebig ?





Bigdidou a dit:


> Je vois par ailleurs que les gallinacés restent autorisés.
> Je vais aller en Gelbique, voir de vieilles dindes se faire dompter, ça va me faire du bien.





> Le gouvernement avait indiqué en juillet que les animaux encore autorisés seraient les bovins, buffles, porcs, lamas, dromadaires, chameaux, furets, lapins, chiens, chats, pigeons, oies, gallinacés, perroquets, perruches, *canards*, chevaux, ânes, poneys, moutons et chèvres.



Cela dit, certains numéros vont quelque peu perdre en spectaculaire, voir le dompteur mettre sa tête dans la gueule d'un tigre, ça avait quand même plus de  Gueule que le voir la mettre dans le bec d'un canard


----------



## loustic (19 Décembre 2013)

Si tu traînes encore à Bruxelles

Sans mouvement brusque selle

Ton cheval et tire toi

Du plus fort c'est la loi


----------



## Powerdom (19 Décembre 2013)

je trouve que c'est une excellente décision 

pourvu que le reste de l'Europe s'en inspire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> pourvu que le reste de l'Europe s'en inspire.


A part les éléphants notre Cirque National est proche de la réalité


----------



## Powerdom (19 Décembre 2013)

quand l'URSAFF s'en mêle


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> quand l'URSAFF s'en mêle


Vi, j'ai vu, ça fait un gros foin depuis hier. Sauf que l'URSSAF affirme que ses agents ont observé toute la soirée, que d'après eux c'est la même personne qui a ramassé les verres pendant cette période, et qu'ils ont 'agit' après l'avoir vu passer dérrière le bar, ce qui pour eux était la preuve finale qu'elle faisait partie de la maison.

Alors avant de monter au créneau je demande à voir ce qui va ressortir de tout ça dans quelques jours, parce que deux avis contraires, il y en a forcément un de faux (voire deux...).


----------



## Galekal (19 Décembre 2013)

*Lyon : Un restaurateur obligé de fermer son établissement à cause d&#8217;un gratin de quenelles *



et...une petite video..."Un reportage au plus profond de l'extrême" :


[youtube]wKlvZHePtSs[/youtube]


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, certains numéros vont quelque peu perdre en spectaculaire, voir le dompteur mettre sa tête dans la gueule d'un tigre, ça avait quand même plus de &#8230; Gueule que le voir la mettre dans le bec d'un canard



J'ai pas le même avis que toi.
Voir un dompteur mettre toute sa tête dans le bec d'une dinde ou d'un canard, je paierais cher pour ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h15 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> *Lyon : Un restaurateur obligé de fermer son établissement à cause d&#8217;un gratin de quenelles *



Je ne sais pas si le Gorafi à toute sa place ici...
Pour mémoire, il s'agit d'un truc parfois rigolo, parfois non, mais satirique où tout est faux. 
Ce qui est extraordinaire, ce sont les réactions de certains lecteurs qui prennent tout pour argent comptant. Et inquiétant. Tu peux publier n'importe quoi sur le net, annoncer que que tout est faux dans l'onglet d'à côté, il y a quand même un bon paquet de connards pour tout gober et prendre au premier degré du moment que ça caresse leurs instincts les plus bas (ici l'antisémitisme). Crier mort aux juifs à propos de quenelles, faut le faire. 
L'expérience sociologique n'est pas sans intérêt, et appèle à un certains nombre de réflexions à propos d'évènements actuels et passés dont on n'apprend décidément rien, même si elle est d'une éthique contestable...
Ceux qui auront la peau de la démocratie, ce ne sont pas les extrêmistes de tout poil, ce sont les crétins.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Décembre 2013)

Moi je me marre la plupart du temps. 
La Ligue de Protection Judaïque, si certains mal comprenants tombent dessus, ils peuvent le prendre mal.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Moi je me marre la plupart du temps.
> 
> La Ligue de Protection Judaïque, si certains mal comprenants tombent dessus, ils peuvent le prendre mal.




Le débat sera alors passionnant à suivre . Les amis de Dieudionné sont déjà sur le coup dans les réactions. Si des contradicteurs aussi débiles qu'eux s'y mettent, on va tomber dans une dimension qui n'a pas de chiffre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2013)

Faudrait voir ce qu'ils en disent dans le Sienripa.fr ou dans le rerohau.fr !


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faudrait voir ce qu'ils en disent dans le Sienripa.fr ou dans le rerohau.fr !




T'es toujours à l'affût d'un mauvais coup, toi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> T'es toujours à l'affût d'un mauvais coup, toi.



Moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais je n'ai pas dit "dans Tenumi.fr" !


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




À l'envers comme à l'endroit cette presse gauchiste et humaniste m'emmerde. Les bon sentiments, on sait où ça mène.
Je suis passé depuis longtemps à la magie noire et à l'occultisme (les spasmes de Sarko, tu crois qu'il les as tout seul ? Nous sommes un groupuscule très puissant à qui une certaine Cécilia a donné quelques cheveux et autre pilosité du pauvre homme).
Je ne lis donc plus que Le Demon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je ne lis donc plus que Le Demon.



Diable ! :afraid:


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Diable ! :afraid:




Oui, eux, aux moins, quand ils disent que ça chauffe, tu peux leur faire confiance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------

6 blessés légers, inouï quand on voit les images...
Les pompiers de Paris sont pas toujours des gens avec qui on a des relations professionnelles faciles, mais force est de constater qu'ils connaissent leur boulot...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2013)

*Mort de rire...* 

Ce qui laisse imaginer les ordres reçus par ces braves uniformes...


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Les pompiers de Paris .../... force est de constater qu'ils connaissent leur boulot...


Les journalistes un peu moins. Parce que le Sebasto est en sens unique, alors écrire "La circulation a été interrompue dans les deux sens sur le boulevard Sébastopol", bof bof 
Ou alors ce sont les flics parisiens qui sont 'ach'ment doués.


----------



## Galekal (20 Décembre 2013)

"Brevet de pilote" EELV


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2013)

Si vous ne le savez pas encore...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Si vous ne le savez pas encore...



*il arrive à vélo*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *il arrive à vélo*



Si ce n'est pas un "fake" ou un montage grossier, il aurait mieux fait de se taire !!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas un "fake" ou un montage grossier, il aurait mieux fait de se taire !!!!!



Un fake ?

*tu veux rire ?* 

Chez nous, les "verts" sont une inépuisable source de rigolade ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

*À cur vaillant, rien...*

Merci mr Lagardère (père)


----------



## Galekal (20 Décembre 2013)

ah ouais, quand même. 
Je viens de voir les deux dernier liens relatifs au cas du cycliste vert (de s'être fait serrer).
Quel guignol !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Chez nous, les "verts" sont une inépuisable source de rigolade !



S'il n'y avait qu'eux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> S'il n'y avait qu'eux...



Le problème, avec les autres (le nain, entre autres), c'est qu'ils ne nous feront jamais autant rire qu'ils nous font ch&#8230; (® ©oluche)


----------



## Galekal (21 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> S'il n'y avait qu'eux...



Il y en a bien d'autres, n'en doutous pas.  Cependant, ce qui est moins drôle, c'est le discrédit que ces clowns font peser sur la cause de l'écologie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il y en a bien d'autres, n'en doutous pas.



Je dirais que c'est un peu général. Finalement, les seuls qui ne nous font pas (trop) rire, sont ceux du FN.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, avec les autres (le nain, entre autres), c'est qu'ils ne nous feront jamais autant rire qu'ils nous font ch (® ©oluche)



C'est quoi déjà l'expression 

Ah, oui:

"_On sait ce qu'on perd mais pas ce qu'on gagne_" 

Tout à fait de circonstance !


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un fake ?
> 
> *tu veux rire ?*
> 
> Chez nous, les "verts" sont une inépuisable source de rigolade !



Euh tu connais les "montages" dans une émission ? 
C'est pas comme si c'était rare non plus ... et vu la durée de la vidéo, pour le coup j'ai tendance à croire la personne, surtout qu'effectivement il n'a pas pu louper la caméra au début vu qu'il l'a regarde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est quoi déjà l'expression
> 
> Ah, oui:
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, ça, mais cela dit, la perte de cet anti-Robin des bois, qui volait aux pauvres pour donner aux riches, nous sommes un certain nombre à ne pas la regretter !


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai, ça, mais cela dit, la perte de cet anti-Robin des bois, qui volait aux pauvres pour donner aux riches, nous sommes un certain nombre à ne pas la regretter !



Voui...
Prendre aux riches, j'ai rien contre, du moment qu'on prend aux plus riches que moi


----------



## Galekal (21 Décembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Euh tu connais les "montages" dans une émission ?
> C'est pas comme si c'était rare non plus ... et vu la durée de la vidéo, pour le coup j'ai tendance à croire la personne, surtout qu'effectivement il n'a pas pu louper la caméra au début vu qu'il l'a regarde.



Ce que je remarque, c'est la manière dont Mamère s'enlise dans son système de défense très langue de bois, qui ne peut en définitive nier qu'il était arrivé en voiture. Or, il a clairement raconté des craques 10 minutes plus tard. Pris sur le fait, il refuse d'assumer.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *À cur vaillant, rien...*
> 
> Merci mr Lagardère (père)




Ce n'est pas l'acteur à qui j'aurais pensé en premier, même s'il a joué indiscutablement un rôle clé dans cette fabuleuse aventure, mais bon...
En tout cas, ça nous promet de beaux débats en perspective.
Le coût total de l'implantation de la bête est estimé aux alentours de 180 000. C'est moins qu'une greffe cardiaque (coût global estimé de 250 000), mais dont on pourrait dire cyniquement qu'il s'auto-régule du fait de manque de greffons (1 patient sur 3 inscrit sur les listes de transplantation survit suffisamment longtemps pour être greffé). Là, plus d'autorégulation, et la baisse des coûts une fois la phase "d'industrialisation" atteinte seront certainement marginaux.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Décembre 2013)

"La nouvelle maxime de Wall Street et de la City est : _I.B.G.-Y.B.G.
Ill Be Gone, Youll Be Gone_, soit en français : _« je ne serai plus là, vous ne serez plus là »_.  

Ca signifie très clairement que les cataclysmes de demain   inévitables comme conséquence des comportements daujourdhui  ne sont  pas leur problème."
Que reste-t-il du capitalisme ?

Le chaos ils s'en lavent les mains, ils seront toujours au chaud les gars si on continue de laisser la finance criminelle gouverner nos hommes "politiques", et pardonner indéfiniment ceux là. "Responsable mais pas coupable". Peut-on encore espérer quelque chose de ces gens qui se disent être les élus de la Nation ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2013)

Bon, et si on s'occupait un peu du qualificatif 'amusantes'  du titre du fil et qu'on laissait tomber le 'ou pas' ? Parce que si vous aimez vous faire peur ou vous déprimer il suffit de lire les journaux ou de regarder la télé. Pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche ici, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, et si on s'occupait un peu du qualificatif 'amusantes'  du titre du fil et qu'on laissait tomber le 'ou pas' ? Parce que si vous aimez vous faire peur ou vous déprimer il suffit de lire les journaux ou de regarder la télé. Pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche ici, non ?



Pas complètement d'accord. S'en tenir à ce qui est amusant, amènerait notamment à exclure l'actualité scientifique insolite, surprenante, mais pas forcément drôle.

Celle-ci n'a rien de scientifique, mais je me demande si elle est drôle ou terrifiante en fait : 

*Visite du commandant des bases de missiles nucléaires américaines à Moscou : sexe, alcool et chansonnette au restau mexicain*


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2013)

En tout cas, il en a des jolies médailles


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Pas complètement d'accord. S'en tenir à ce qui est amusant, amènerait notamment à exclure l'actualité scientifique insolite, surprenante, mais pas forcément drôle




Et bancaire et financière. Tu oublies bancaire et financière. L'association drôle et bancaire et financière c'est un de ces mots que toi seul connaît, mais tu vois ce je veux dire : antinomique en plus compliqué et encore plus antinomique. Une sorte de e(antinomique).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Celle-ci n'a rien de scientifique, mais je me demande si elle est drôle ou terrifiante en fait :
> 
> 
> 
> *Visite du commandant des bases de missiles nucléaires américaines à Moscou : sexe, alcool et chansonnette au restau mexicain*




«Une femme de bureau de tabac parlant physique aux petites heures du matin ne fait pas beaucoup de sens selon moi, a déclaré Carey aux enquêteurs selon le Post. On doit faire attention à ça parce que c'est exactement ce que notre entraînement nous apprend, vous savez, les gens vont à la pêche aux informations.»

S'il a vraiment sorti ça comme ça, soit il était pas désaoulé, soit, je ne sais pas, mais il est urgent que les altérations cognitives dont il semble victime évoluent très vite afin qu'il oublie rapidement et définitivement les secrets technologiques nucléaires dont il paraît détenteur...


----------



## Arlequin (22 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, et si on s'occupait un peu du qualificatif 'amusantes'  du titre du fil ...



avec plaisir 


Répugnant: elle découvre du sperme de son épicier dans une bouteille d'eau


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> avec plaisir
> 
> 
> Répugnant: elle découvre du sperme de son épicier dans une bouteille d'eau



elle l'a reconnu au goût


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> elle l'a reconnu au goût




Ben, oui, c'était son épicier, quand même.
Et faut bien assurer les fins de mois difficiles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> L'association drôle et bancaire et financière c'est un de ces mots que toi seul connaît, mais tu vois ce je veux dire : antinomique en plus compliqué et encore plus antinomique. Une sorte de e(antinomique).



 
Un oxymore.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> [/COLOR]
> Un oxymore.




Merci.
Du coup, je suis allé voir, et j'ai appris au passage que je faisais tous les jours des trucs fabuleux : des asyndètes, moins souvent, mais quand même, des chiasmes (des miasmes, je savais, mais des chiasmes, je m'impressionne). J'oxymore, je chiasme, j'asyndète.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Décembre 2013)

Bobbyyyyyyyyy

Nichoooooooooooons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Merci.
> Du coup, je suis allé voir, et j'ai appris au passage que je faisais tous les jours des trucs fabuleux : des asyndètes, moins souvent, mais quand même, des chiasmes (des miasmes, je savais, mais des chiasmes, je m'impressionne)...



Très sérieusement, je pense que la poésie est le langage naturel. La prose est un travail pour domestiquer le langage, le formater et le normaliser. Lorqu'on s'exprime sans ces contraintes, on multiplie les figures de style, on raisonne par analogie, on met du rythme, on joue sur les sonorités ou sur la polysémie des mots. Bref, on fait de la poésie.

- M. Charles, dit "Le Téméraire" (Bernard Blier) : J'ai bon caractère mais j'ai le glaive vengeur et le bras séculier. L'aigle va fondre sur la vieille buse.
- Gros bras 1 : C'est chouette comme métaphore, non ?
- Gros bras 2 : C'est pas une métaphore, c'est une périphrase.
- Gros bras 1 : Oh fait pas chier 
- Gros bras 2 : Ça, c'est une métaphore.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Très sérieusement, je pense que la poésie est le langage naturel. La prose est un travail pour domestiquer le langage, le formater et le normaliser. Lorqu'on s'exprime sans ces contraintes, on multiplie les figures de style, on raisonne par analogie, on met du rythme, on joue sur les sonorités ou sur la polysémie des mots. Bref, on fait de la poésie.
> 
> - M. Charles, dit "Le Téméraire" (Bernard Blier) : J'ai bon caractère mais j'ai le glaive vengeur et le bras séculier. L'aigle va fondre sur la vieille buse.
> - Gros bras 1 : C'est chouette comme métaphore, non ?
> ...



En y réfléchissant, c'est pas faux, même s'il faut que j'aille voir "polysémie" (et après on dit que les toubibs ont un jargon épouvantable )
Mais là tu cites du lourd.
À ce propos, mon libraire (et oui, ça existe encore, même si j'y vais surtout parce que c'est le papa du meilleur copain d'un de mes canards, et qu'on rigole bien) m'a signalé ce bouquin qui, semble-t-il, se détache nettement du reste (abondant s'il en est).


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2013)

A partir de quand peut-on rire dévènement dramatique?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> A partir de quand peut-on rire d&#8217;évènement dramatique?



Je dirais : "À partir du moment où ça ne risque pas de causer une blessure supplémentaires aux victimes de l'évènement en question".

Contrairement à d'autres, je suis persuadé qu'il n'y avait rien de plus qu'une tentative d'humour maladroite de ta part, mais imagine un instant l'effet que ton jeu de mots aurait si sa femme ou son fils tombait dessus ! :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> A partir de quand peut-on rire dévènement dramatique?



De mon point de vue, on peut rire de tout. Après, tout dépend comment c'est fait.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> A partir de quand peut-on rire dévènement dramatique?




Éternel sujet, mais le papier semble intéressant. Pas d'accès libre à l'article complet, hélas, et l'abstract n'est pas suffisant pour un sujet pareil...
Le rire et l'ironie sont de très bonnes stratégies de coping (= techniques qu'on emploie inconsciemment ou non pour faire face aux évènements), donc je mettrais les limites assez loin, pour ceux qui ont vécu l'évènement.
Après pour les témoins proches ou lointains c'est plus compliqué. Mon sentiment est qu'on s'auto-censure et/ou que l'émotion ou l'empathie prennent le dessus. Maintenant, dans tous ces évènements, il y'a toujours des anecdotes, des situations ubuesques, qui font rire, tout simplement parce qu'elles sont drôles, et précisément parce qu'elle s'inscrivent dans un drame où elle n'ont pas leur place (je sais pas bien comment m'expliquer...). Et puis il arrive de rire des plaisanteries de ceux-là mêmes qui ont vécu l'évènement.
La légitimité de celui plaisante de l'évènement me semble en effet essentielle. Quand Élie Seimoum, dans un sketch à propos d'une cérémonie funéraire (c'est une incinération) se vante "d'avoir des fours allemands, qui on fait leur preuve", c'est spécial, mais ça fait sourire. Dit par monsieur Le Pen, ce serait une abomination (il ne s'est pas gêné). La même chose vous fait rire ou vomir instinctivement, presque, dès lors que vous avez identifié en amont qui plaisante.

[YOUTUBE]dJ8TUaMaVjM[/YOUTUBE]

Le fameux "bling", à la fin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2013)

Humour noir : quand les juifs blaguaient sur la Shoah pour se donner du courage | Atlantico


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

Il a fait des pieds et des mains, mais ce qui devait manifestement lui arriver arriva.


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> A partir de quand peut-on rire d&#8217;évènement dramatique?


A partir de quand peut-on rire ?

Encore


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

La blague de Hollande ne fait pas du tout rire l'Algérie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> A partir de quand peut-on rire ?
> 
> Encore



Lui, ça fait un bail qu'il ne fait plus rire grand monde.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Lui, ça fait un bail qu'il ne fait plus rire grand monde.



15 à 20% des électeurs, hélas :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Lui, ça fait un bail qu'il ne fait plus rire grand monde.



Hélas, là, tu te trompes, même si j'eusses largement préféré que tu aies raison !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> La blague de Hollande ne fait pas du tout rire l'Algérie



Particulièrement stupide si l'on se souvient du coup de main donné par l'armée algérienne au Nord Mali !

Lequel "coup de main" dure encore !


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Particulièrement stupide si l'on se souvient du coup de main donné par l'armée algérienne au Nord Mali !
> Lequel "coup de main" dure encore !



J'ai bien compris qu'un de tes loisirs est le dézingage d'une certaine classe politique à coup d'arguments d'une rare profondeur et hauteur de vue (histoires de vélos datant de cinq ans, vidéo-montages où on se bidonne à propos d'un pas de côté fait pour les photographes etc...).
Très sincèrement, le côté systématique finit par lasser un peu... 
Je nous souhaite d'avoir la "stupidité" de monsieur Hollande, même si je ne suis pas forcément de son bord.

En trois clics, tu aurais pu te dispenser de ce commentaire, en lisant le Figaro, par exemple (trop à gauche pour toi ?), où tu aurais pu lire que monsieur Bouteflika lui-même semble plus qu'inquiet à propos de ses forces de sécurité, et qui nous amène à nous interroger, d'ailleurs, à propos de ce fameux "coup de main" que tu évoques.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Très sincèrement, le côté systématique finit par lasser un peu...



Moi aussi d'ailleurs...


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai bien compris qu'un de tes loisirs est le dézingage d'une certaine classe politique à coup d'arguments d'une rare profondeur et hauteur de vue (histoires de vélos datant de cinq ans, vidéo-montages où on se bidonne à propos d'un pas de côté fait pour les photographes etc...).
> Très sincèrement, le côté systématique finit par lasser un peu...
> Je nous souhaite d'avoir la "stupidité" de monsieur Hollande, même si je ne suis pas forcément de son bord.



Tu serais plus crédible si tu tenais le même discours envers ceux qui se complaisent, ici, à faire référence depuis plusieurs années à un "nain" et autre "nabot" 

Que je ne sois pas politiquement correct en ces lieux, je m'en étais aperçu ! 



> En trois clics, tu aurais pu te dispenser de ce commentaire, en lisant le Figaro, par exemple (trop à gauche pour toi ?), où tu aurais pu lire que monsieur Bouteflika lui-même semble plus qu'inquiet à propos de ses forces de sécurité, et qui nous amène à nous interroger, d'ailleurs, à propos de ce fameux "coup de main" que tu évoques.



Outre que le Figaro soit ressenti comme nauséabond aux yeux de certains, tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus sur ce "coup de main" !


----------



## collodion (22 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je *nous* souhaite d'avoir la "stupidité" de monsieur Hollande, même si je ne suis pas forcément de son bord.



Je sais que tu a besoin de te sentir soutenu pour dire une chose pareille mais là, je pense, qu'il serait plus honnête d'assumer seul ce genre de propos.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

OK, TImeCapsule exagére peut-être un peu (beaucoup... ), mais la bourde de Hollande est à relever quand même alors que nous sommes en plein "réchauffage" des relations Franco-Algérienne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2013)

Pince mi et pince moi sont en bateau. Tout à coup What the phoque !!!???

Seal attacks hunter! Buddy Love the seal - YouTube


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

collodion a dit:


> Je sais que tu a besoin de te sentir soutenu pour dire une chose pareille mais là, je pense, qu'il serait plus honnête d'assumer seul ce genre de propos.




De quoi parles-tu ? Que sais tu ?
Qu'est-ce je n'assume pas seul ?
Quel genre de propos ?
Là tu dérapes carrément...

"Pour dire une chose pareille" ???

Je signifie  tout seul comme un grand un agacement à TimeCapsule, qui me répond, probablement tout aussi agacé, avec des arguments qui s'entendent. Point. Je pense que pour lui comme moi, le truc est clos.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2013)

/me sort le rosé et attend le fight.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me sort le rosé et attend le fight.


T'es pas près d'être bourré, moi, je m'arrête là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> De quoi parles-tu ? Que sais tu ?



J'ai déjà posé la même question à Collodion et ça l'a apparemment vexé.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

À propos de fight : 
Un pharmacien rémois soupçonné de trafic darmes.

À mon avis c'est un précurseur incompris. Il se prépare seulement à la loi sur le suicide assisté.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> J'ai déjà posé la même question à Collodion et ça l'a apparemment vexé.




Du moment qu'il m'attaque pas à la récrée, ça va. Sinon, je le dis.


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2013)

A propos de fight...

ééé ta là, ramène ta prune, je lis quoi là sur la copie, c' est ko çà ?? ma note??? non mais je reve!!!, hein?? non, mais si je te colle dans la copie que 2+2=5, c' est ke je le sais!
Tu rectifie la note coco, et arrete de pleurer!!

A 10 ans, ils terrorisent leurs professeurs - L'Express


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2013)

Une preuve de plus que c'est vraiment dur d'être médecin. Et pas que sur macg  

Je n'ai trouvé l'info qu'en italien ou en anglais :


Italian army reservist to be prosecuted for saving cat's life in Kosovo | World news | theguardian.com
La Stampa - Soldatessa italiana salva una gatta in Kosovo e finisce sotto processo
 Le lieutenant Barbara Balanzoni, réserviste de larmée italienne et anesthésiste dans le civil, risque un an de détention dans un pénitentier militaire. Son crime ? Avoir soigné une chatte en train de mettre bas sur une base de lOtan au Kosovo, au mépris des règlements militaires qui prohibent de garder des animaux sauvages ou errants dans une enceinte militaire.

La voici :







Mes hommages Madame.  


​


----------



## Berthold (23 Décembre 2013)

US experiment : on paie les élèves pour qu'ils mangent des légumes&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Une preuve de plus que c'est vraiment dur d'être médecin. Et pas que sur macg&#8230;
> 
> Je n'ai trouvé l'info qu'en italien ou en anglais :
> 
> ...




Sur MacG, on risque pas sa peau et, surtout, on voit pas de petites chattes :rose:

Elle est réserviste, donc elle est "civile". J'espère que si elle a le moindre ennui, ses collègues vont remuer dans les brancards.

Je ne sais pas qui a eu cette brillante idée, mais c'est déjà très difficile de trouver des anesthésistes dans les hôpitaux "civils", alors des anesthésistes réservistes qui acceptent d'aller risquer de se faire trouer la peau, c'est pas comme ça qu'ils vont y arriver...

À suivre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sur MacG, on risque pas sa peau et, surtout, on voit pas de petites chattes :rose:
> 
> Elle est réserviste, donc elle est "civile". J'espère que si elle a le moindre ennui, ses collègues vont remuer dans les brancards.
> 
> ...



D'un autre côté, si les militaires* avaient le sens du ridicule, je crois que ça se saurait 


(*) es-qualité, s'entend, je ne parle pas sur le plan individuel.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> US experiment : on paie les élèves pour qu'ils mangent des légumes&#8230;



Intéressant. Pragmatisme de nos amis américains. Je ne sais jamais ce qu'il faut penser de ce genre d'initiative. Si l'effet durait dans le temps après l'arrêt des récompenses, pourquoi pas. Là...

Dans un autre domaine, dans certains états, on paye les SDF pour qu'ils soignent correctement leur tuberculose. Ça fonctionne très bien, et ça réduit considérablement les coûts et les risques de non observance et d'apparition de nouvelles résistances aux antituberculeux (problème majeur aux US, tout juste émergent chez nous, essentiellement des tuberculoses "importées", mais ça se développe doucement et sûrement).
Nous, pour des raisons diverses, on se refuse à le faire. On dépense un pognon fou et une énergie folle à les pister etc... pour un résultat très mitigé, avec comme conséquence, des séquelles parfois énormes et l'apparition de tuberculoses multirésistantes très inquiétantes en terme de santé publique.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2013)

quand al-qaida s'excuse de tuer...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas le lien mais l'info est la suivante :

45 états des USA vont supprimer l'enseignement de l'écriture manuscrite aux enfants du primaire.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je n'ai pas le lien mais l'info est la suivante :
> 
> 45 états des USA vont supprimer l'enseignement de l'écriture manuscrite aux enfants du primaire.



Il s'agit de l'abandon de l'écriture cursive.
Les graphologues sont dans la rue...

Blague à part, c'est pousser le pragmatisme un peu loin...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2013)

Les défenseurs des elfes bloquent la construction d'une autoroute en Islande.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> US experiment : on paie les élèves pour qu'ils mangent des légumes&#8230;



Déjà les nôtre veulent qu'on les paie pour venir en cours...


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les défenseurs des elfes bloquent la construction d'une autoroute en Islande.




"Une enquête menée par l'Université d'Islande en 2007 a révélé que 62% des 1 000 personnes interrogées avaient déclaré qu'il était possible que les elfes existent."

Rien que pour ça je suis près à apprendre l'islandais et à y émigrer.
En plus, hors zone euros, il s'en tirent pas pas mal, malgré leurs volcans et Björk.
Mais voilà, justement il y a Björk.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> quand al-qaida s'excuse de tuer...



On s'excuse et on va sérieusement s'occuper du comique qui n'a pas suivi les consignes. Les attentats suicides, il va aller les faire par morceaux, progressivement...


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> On s'excuse et on va sérieusement s'occuper du comique qui n'a pas suivi les consignes. Les attentats suicides, il va aller les faire par morceaux, progressivement...




Aux quatre coins du monde [de Paris] qu'on va le retrouver, éparpillé par petits bouts, façon Puzzle... 

Intemporel, décidément...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les défenseurs des elfes bloquent la construction d'une autoroute en Islande.



En même temps, vu qu'on ne peut pas y mettre de station-service Elf (la marque Elf n'existe plus), ça n'a aucun intérêt de construire cette autoroute. Enfin, je trouve.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les défenseurs des elfes bloquent la construction d'une autoroute en Islande.



À ce propos, si vous cherchez un cadeau de dernière minute pour des gamins et même des grands : le grand livre des esprits de la nature.

Une merveille absolue quand je veux m'évader et que les gamins me l'arrache pas des mains.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les défenseurs des elfes bloquent la construction d'une autoroute en Islande.


Y'a des noirs en Islande!!!  :afraid: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais voilà, justement il y a Björk.



Heureusement y'a aussi Singapore Sling :love:


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2013)

Histoire belge

Histoire britannique
Note à ceux qui ne connaissent pas Alan Turing : lisez tout l'article


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2013)

Lexécution de Jang Song-thaek, oncle de Kim Jong-un, serait liée à un conflit au sommet de loligarchie dirigeante nord-coréenne pour le contrôle des rares exportations du pays. La goutte qui aurait fait déborder le vase aurait été une intervention musclée des hommes de main de Jang Song-taek contre l'armée, en vue de s'emparer des lieux de pêche à la palourde et au crabe.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/24/world/asia/north-korea-purge.html

Un pays gouverné par des mafieux capables de s'entretuer pour des fruits de mer et dotés de larme nucléaire. :mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> L&#8217;exécution de Jang Song-thaek, oncle de Kim Jong-un, serait liée à un conflit au sommet de l&#8217;oligarchie dirigeante nord-coréenne pour le contrôle des rares exportations du pays. La goutte qui aurait fait déborder le vase aurait été une intervention musclée des hommes de main de Jang Song-taek contre l'armée, en vue de s'emparer des lieux de pêche à la palourde et au crabe.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/24/world/asia/north-korea-purge.html
> 
> Un pays gouverné par des mafieux capables de s'entretuer pour des fruits de mer et dotés de l&#8217;arme nucléaire. :mouais:



D'autant que s'il a hérité des traits psychiatriques de son papa, (repris en français par exemple ici) ça fait plus que peur.
Je sais que ce genre de papiers sont contestés et contestables, mais celui-ci est corroboré par des médecins français partis soigner la famille il y a quelques années (j'avais parlé de cette épopée dans ce fil), et qui parlaient même de probable psychose pour le papa... :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> des fruits de mer dotés de larme nucléaire. :mouais:



:afraid:


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

> Citation:
> Envoyé par Cratès
> des fruits de mer dotés de larme nucléaire.
> :afraid:



Ben, qu'est-ce qui t'étonne, ils ont déjà des centrales, pourquoi pas l'arme ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, qu'est-ce qui t'étonne, ils ont déjà des centrales, pourquoi pas l'arme ?



Pascal 77 plaisante sur l'idée que les fruits de mer pourraient avoir l'arme nucléaire. Mais il y avait un « et » dans ma phrase, qui indiquait clairement que « dotés » se référait aux Nord-Coréens (« gouverné par des mafieux capables de s'entretuer pour des fruits de mer *et* dotés de l'arme nucléaire » ). Le Pascal est taquin Après tout, Sherlock Holmes était bien obsédé par l'idée que les huîtres pourraient un jour dominer le monde (« You and I, Watson, we have done our part. Shall the world, then, be overrun by oysters? No, no; horrible! », Conan Doyle, _The Adventure of the Dying Detective_)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Après tout, Sherlock Holmes était bien obsédé par l'idée que les huîtres pourraient un jour dominer le monde



Inquiétude sans fondement, les bulots ne laisseront jamais faire !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

Une news médicale de première importance de fin d'année, la remise des Certificalacon d'Or, repris sur plusieurs sites médicaux professionnels très sérieux, mais d'accès limité.
Passez la partie réglementaire et technique et allez directement à la remise.

Celui-ci mérite son classement : 

Attribué à Dr Stéphane:
« Le rectorat demande un certificat médical pour un enseignant. J&#8217;appelle pour savoir ce que je dois certifier. Personne ne sait .
Ah magnifique, l&#8217;établissement scolaire ne sait pas, le rectorat ne sait non plus, mais veut un certificat. On va rigoler.
J&#8217;ai hésité entre « je certifie Mme Machin. #PointFinal. » Et « Ceci est un certificat donné à mme Machin pour le rectorat. #PointFinal »
J&#8217;ai opté pour la deuxième option, bien plus conventionnelle. »

Si les profs qui traînent dans le coin ont des trucs équivalents pour leur profession (bêtisiers, mots des parents et tout ça...), j'en suis très friand en cette fin d'année.. Un grand merci d'avance...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Pascal 77 plaisante sur l'idée que les fruits de mer pourraient avoir l'arme nucléaire. Mais il y avait un « et » dans ma phrase, qui indiquait clairement que « dotés » se référait aux Nord-Coréens (« gouverné par des mafieux capables de s'entretuer pour des fruits de mer *et* dotés de l'arme nucléaire » ). Le Pascal est taquin&#8230; Après tout, Sherlock Holmes était bien obsédé par l'idée que les huîtres pourraient un jour dominer le monde (« You and I, Watson, we have done our part. Shall the world, then, be overrun by oysters? No, no; horrible! », Conan Doyle, _The Adventure of the Dying Detective_)&#8230;



J'avais bien compris, et j'ai réagi à ton post que je trouve comme toi inquiétant un peu plus haut 
je connais la taquinerie de Pascal et son inquiétante propension aux jeux de mots épouvantables  Je crains fort pour sa famille qu'il trouve le moyen, lors de son gasp ultime, de sortir un inqualifiable calembour.
Je fais par ailleurs toujours très attention à ne rien avoir dans la bouche quand je lis un post de Pascal. Mourir étouffé par un de ses calembours serait une mort atroce.

C'est au passage un très bel exemple de ce qu'on peut faire en citant une phrase tronquée et sortie de son contexte, technique bien connue de certaines professions pour nous faire avaler n'importe quoi.


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2013)

Désolé, ce seront les moules qui domineront le monde!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Désolé, ce seront les moules qui domineront le monde!



Ah non ! Là, ce sont les frites, qui ne laisseront pas faire !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah non ! Là, ce sont les frites, qui ne laisseront pas faire !




Ça va fritter entre les moules et les frites, tu penses ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2013)

Les moules auront beau avoir la frite, ça n'empêchera pas les frites de les démouler


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les moules auront beau avoir la frite, ça n'empêchera pas les frites de les démouler




:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ...Je crains fort pour sa famille qu'il trouve le moyen, lors de son gasp ultime, de sortir un inqualifiable calembour.



Euh ! C'est fait ! Quoique le gasp ne soit pas ultime ... ...


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2013)

Sinon, re désolé... Pour les frites:


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! C'est fait ! Quoique le gasp ne soit pas ultime ... ...




Il est effectivement effrayant


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Sinon, re désolé... Pour les frites:




Mais qui est ce dessinateur totalement déjanté ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais qui est ce dessinateur totalement déjanté ?



A mon avis, et en tenant compte de l'auto-dérision qui se dégage de ses croquis, il doit être ... belge !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2013)

ça ressemble à du Goossens


----------



## Le docteur (24 Décembre 2013)

C'EST Goossens (qui, je le rappelle, est aussi universitaire sérieux, et pas seulement un dessinateur déjanté  ). D'ailleurs, si vous aimez, il y a un Fluide spécial Goossens en kiosque, en ce moment.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ça ressemble à du Goossens



Effectivement !  ... tiré probablement de "La planète des moules" !:rateau:

ps : argh ! grillé par le doc !


----------



## Le docteur (24 Décembre 2013)

Tu ne sais pas reconnaître un dessin de Goossens ???
(sur le même ton que le corse (Figatelix, de mémoire) en train de dire à Obélix : "tu ne sais pas reconnaître un chef de clan corse d'un cochon sauvage???").

Je vous épargne la réponse d'Obélix


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2013)

En tous cas, le premier dessin posté par patlek est clairement inspiré de cette séquence de l'album de Tinti "Le Lotus bleu" :


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Décembre 2013)

Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr, comme dirait l'autre...
Ça fait un paquet d'années que j'achète plus Fluide. J'ai arrêté à une époque où Edika s'en était éloigné (je ne sais pas pourquoi et dessinait dans une autre revue dont j'ai oublié le nom et qui à disparu depuis), et que j'y voyais plus trop Maester.
Un grand merci pour cette redécouverte.
Il y aura bientôt un exemplaire de moins de moins de la planète des moules chez mon libraire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Tu ne sais pas reconnaître un dessin de Goossens ???
> (sur le même ton que le corse (Figatelix, de mémoire) en train de dire à Obélix : "tu ne sais pas reconnaître un chef de clan corse d'un cochon sauvage???").
> 
> Je vous épargne la réponse d'Obélix




Honte à moi :rose:
À trop lire des bouquin chiants, on en oublie la littérature classique


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2013)

Je lis toujours fluide, mais je trouves que çà a un peu baissé depuis que Lindingre est aux commandes, il a une tendance a tout scénariser, et il en fait un peu trop, je pense. 5bien que j' aime bien ces propres BD et Titine)


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2013)

Les chirurgiens sont de grands enfants


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2013)

Une image passionnante pour les historiens (et qui ne fera pas de mal aux autres&#8230. Le document date de l&#8217;année dernière, et a été publié sur bigthink.com aujourd&#8217;hui. Une carte du monde, établie par ordinateur, d&#8217;après des milliers de coordonnées de navigation trouvées dans des journaux de bord de navires nord-américains de la fin du XVIIIe au milieu du XIXe siècles (US Maury Collection). C&#8217;est une représentation frappante de la première mondialisation. Le commerce d&#8217;origine strictement européenne est évidemment absent de cette source purement américaine (d'où la marginalisation du commerce dit « triangulaire »). 






Painted Ships on Painted Oceans: an Accidental Map of the Doldrums | Strange Maps | Big Think


----------



## legritch (24 Décembre 2013)




----------



## legritch (25 Décembre 2013)

Oups Doublon


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2013)

Joyeux Noël à tous, y compris Thebig, enfin les Belges !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Décembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Je lis toujours fluide, mais je trouves que çà a un peu baissé depuis que Lindingre est aux commandes, il a une tendance a tout scénariser, et il en fait un peu trop, je pense. 5bien que j' aime bien ces propres BD et Titine)



Oui, c'est pas rassurant en ce moment Fluide. Je me demande même à quel point il n'y a pas une partie de la tête de pont qui émigre dans l'Echo (et l'Echo faut se taper une moitié de revue complètement débile pour quelques BD qu'on aimerait voir dans Fluide).

Il y aussi Psikopat, mais à part Carali (frangin d'Edika), qui est le rédace chef, on n'a pas grand-chose à se mettre sous la dent. Ca vire au fanzine.

Moi je suis fan de Tronchet, Mo/CDM, Larcenet. Edika je percute pas trop mais j'aime bien quand même.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, c'est pas rassurant en ce moment Fluide. Je me demande même à quel point il n'y a pas une partie de la tête de pont qui émigre dans l'Echo (et l'Echo faut se taper une moitié de revue complètement débile pour quelques BD qu'on aimerait voir dans Fluide).
> 
> Il y aussi Psikopat, mais à part Carali (frangin d'Edika), qui est le rédace chef, on n'a pas grand-chose à se mettre sous la dent. Ca vire au fanzine.
> 
> Moi je suis fan de Tronchet, Mo/CDM, Larcenet. Edika je percute pas trop mais j'aime bien quand même.




Voilà, c'est Psikopat que j'achetais quand  Edika est parti de Fluide. Je croyais que ça avais disparu...


----------



## Powerdom (25 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Joyeux Noël à tous, y compris Thebig, enfin les Belges !



depuis le temps qu'elle était là, elle n'allait pas sauter dans la soirée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2013)

*États-Unis : qui a tiré sur le Père Noël ?*

Je rassure tout de suite les amis des bêtes : les rennes sont indemnes.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

Je vous sens un brin primesautier.
Les fêtes, c'est l'occation de s'atteler à des choses très sérieuses, probablement passionnantes et dont l'avenir de l'humanité dépend peut-être.
Si vous voyez quelqu'un regarder un huître bizarrement, ce n'est pas forcément un belge à qui elle rapelle une dangereuse moule, mais plus simplement ce futur prix Nobel.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ...ce n'est pas forcément un belge à qui elle rapelle une dangereuse moule, mais plus simplement ce futur prix Nobel.



Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais, en cette fin d'année, je te sens obnubilé par "les moules" et particulièrement les belges ....


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, mais, en cette fin d'année, je te sens obnubilé par "les moules" et particulièrement les belges ....



N'y voit rien contre les belges (comme on dit, j'ai des amis belges...), mais cette moule de Goossens qui veut bouffer des frites avec des belges, ça m'a totalement perturbé. Je suis au bord de la bouffée délirante.


----------



## legritch (26 Décembre 2013)

Larousse 1933


----------



## poildep (26 Décembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Larousse 1933


C'est plus que de l'actualité, là. On frise le scoop. 

Edit : peut-être aurais-je dû dire :"on crolle le scoop"


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Décembre 2013)

Si l'on se réfère à cette carte, nous sommes nombreux à être belges.

Et moi je suis né en Belgique à côté de sa capitale d'octobre 1914 à novembre 1918.

Je suis belge


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> C'est plus que de l'actualité, là. On frise le scoop.
> 
> Edit : peut-être aurais-je dû dire :"on crolle le scoop"




J'ai voulu faire mon malin en donnant la définition de "belge" du Littré, mais point de belge dans celui-ci, pourtant très postérieur à la création du Plat Pays.
Pas plus de frites, ni de moules (celles qui se mangent avec les pré-citées), ce qui tend à démontrer que sans Belgique, point de moules-frites.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2013)

*Offre maison remise à neuf dans une ville sinistrée contre travail d'écriture à domicile.*

Ça se passe à Detroit (Michigan)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ce futur prix Nobel.



J'ignorais qu'ils avaient institué un prix nobel de bijouterie : :mouais:

:rateau:



Toum'aï a dit:


> Si l'on se réfère à cette carte, nous sommes nombreux à être belges.



Et moi, bien que né en celtie, je vis en belgique actuellement (sur le territoire des Meldi &#8230; qui, comme chacun le sait, se trouve juste avant celui des melcledi) ! :hein:


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ignorais qu'ils avaient institué un prix nobel de bijouterie : :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...




En cherchant bien on doit bien trouver un certain Bij Hou Trih prix Nobel de la paix ou de littérature, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En cherchant bien on doit bien trouver un certain Bij Hou Trih prix Nobel de la paix ou de littérature, non ?



Qu'il aurait obtenu conjointement avec un certain Joe Iry, je suppose


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'il aurait obtenu conjointement avec un certain Joe Iry, je suppose




Faudra que tu penses à léguer ton cerveau à la science.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2013)

Moi j'ai connu un certain Pierre Précieuses, mais il n'était pas fréquentable, sa famille était complètement ridicule !:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Faudra que tu penses à léguer ton cerveau à la science.



Arrête tes conneries, je viens de passer la journée à régler les problèmes du Mac d'un neuro-chirurgien, je ne vais plus oser y retourner !


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Arrête tes conneries, je viens de passer la journée à régler les problèmes du Mac d'un neuro-chirurgien, je ne vais plus oser y retourner !




Tu lui fais pas les calembours que tu nous fais ici, quand même :afraid:
Au mieux, t'as droit à une IRM, au pire :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Arrête tes conneries, je viens de passer la journée à régler les problèmes du Mac d'un neuro-chirurgien, je ne vais plus oser y retourner !



 ... Parce qu'il y a des neuro-chirurgiens qui se prostituent ????? ...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Parce qu'il y a des neuro-chirurgiens qui se prostituent ????? ...




Ce fil devient infréquentable.


----------



## legritch (26 Décembre 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2013)

@ legritch 

 ... Pascal et moi avions interdit qu'on aille se servir dans les autoportraits pour se fiche de notre g..... ! ...

 ... modération siouplaît !:love:


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2013)

Pour en revenir aux actualités amusantes :


elle fait son réveillon à pôle emploi


----------



## patlek (27 Décembre 2013)

Ben comme çà, elle a put éplucher les annonces.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2013)

Il existe encore de vraies jeunes filles. Si, si  

*Une jeune Américaine sur 200 déclare être tombée enceinte alors qu'elle était encore vierge*


----------



## Le docteur (27 Décembre 2013)

> Près d'un tiers de ces femmes, qui placent leur grossesse avant le début de leur vie sexuelle, avaient fait vu de chasteté avant le mariage (31%), promue par les chrétiens conservateurs.


Interdit d'en conclure que la bondieuserie mène à la fauxculterie ! 
C'est surtout un des seuls pays où on trouvera des gens assez cons pour les croire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Interdit d'en conclure que la bondieuserie mène à la fauxculterie !
> C'est surtout un des seuls pays où on trouvera des gens assez cons pour les croire.



Au-delà de la connerie ou de l'hypocrisie, il y a surtout un puissant déni qui souligne le désarroi de ces jeunes filles.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Décembre 2013)

Oui. Enfin, j'ai étrangement peu de compassion pour ce genre de désarroi.
Ca me fait le même effet d'ailleurs partout où je vois des gens se trouver des excuses grosses comme eux pour penser de travers.


----------



## rabisse (27 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Au-delà de la connerie ou de l'hypocrisie, il y a surtout un puissant déni qui souligne le désarroi de ces jeunes filles.



Cela me rappelle, et c'est de saison, deux personnes:
Marie -thérèse et Marie, l'une invoquant l'autre.
 De grandes croyances ont été bâties sur ce phénomène désigné comme "mystère glorieux" 











"j'vous jure madame j'ai jamais couché avec un garçon"


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est surtout un des seuls pays où on trouvera des gens assez cons pour les croire.



Pas du tout : lis les réactions.
Y en a même un qui explique doctement qu'elle se sont reproduites... par parthénogenèse


----------



## legritch (27 Décembre 2013)

*L'association espagnole Provida voudrait faire interdire la masturbation, la considérant comme une forme légale d'avortement *


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Décembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> *L'association espagnole Provida voudrait faire interdire la masturbation, la considérant comme une forme légale d'avortement *




Cette réaction est très savoureuse (façon de parler, hein...) : "Euh... et la fellation alors ? Du cannibalisme ?"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2013)

McDonald's conseille à ses employés... de ne pas manger de hamburgers

Voici les conseils prodigués aux employés de McDonald's :

_Les fast-foods sont rapides, pas trop chers, et des alternatives à la cuisine maison. Bien que pratiques et économiques quand on a un emploi du temps chargé, les fast-foods sont typiquement des produits très caloriques, gras, riches en acides gras saturés, en sucre et en sel et peuvent entraîner du surpoids._​


----------



## Arlequin (27 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Du cannibalisme ?"



seulement si elle (il) avale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> seulement si elle (il) avale



 ... Mais c'est fini, bande de dégueux ! ...  ... Vous croyez peut-être que c'est facile pour moi de prendre conscience qu'à mon âge je suis un véritable multi-génocidaire ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------

Tiens, ça me fait penser à l'histoire du père qui surprend son fils en train de se palucher ... il lui dit : "Mais tu ne te rends pas compte des pertes que tu provoques pour l'humanité en faisant çà ... c'était peut-être un grand chirurgien, un grand philosophe, un grand avocat défenseur des causes désespérées etc... etc..."

Et là, le fils prend conscience de sa connerie et promet de ne plus jamais le faire !

Bien sûr, un mois après, ça commence à le titiller ... il fait des efforts surhumains pour résister, mais ... ... il n'y tient plus !:rateau:

Et c'est à ce moment que son père, passant devant la chambre entendit son ado gueuler : "Tidju, celui-là, c'était un sacré astronaute !":rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (27 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Bigdidou (27 Décembre 2013)

Si vous vous êtes pas fait offrir une Nintendo à Noël, vous avez raté votre seule chance de dominer l'Univers.
J'ai enfin l'explication de mon cerveau hypertrophié et de mon QI de 775 (776 pour certains experts qui se sont penchés sur Moi).


----------



## legritch (28 Décembre 2013)

Mon Facebook s'est soudain coupé en deux


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Décembre 2013)

Un faux cadavre : panique en Belgique.
Reste à tester la fausse moule géante.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Pas du tout : lis les réactions.
> Y en a même un qui explique doctement qu'elle se sont reproduites... par parthénogenèse



Effectivement. Avec comme argument scientifique "pourquoi mentiraient-elles". Ben parce que l'option "j'ai couché avec un mec" n'est pas envisageable, mon gros.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Si vous vous êtes pas fait offrir une Nintendo à Noël, vous avez raté votre seule chance de dominer l'Univers.
> J'ai enfin l'explication de mon cerveau hypertrophié et de mon QI de 775 (776 pour certains experts qui se sont penchés sur Moi).



Bon, moi va falloir chercher l'explication ailleurs...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Un faux cadavre : panique en Belgique.
> Reste à tester la fausse moule géante.



Les artplasteux n'ont pas légèrement l'impression de bafouiller ? Un type qui prend un autre thème, ils le brûlent pour sorcellerie, dans les facs d'art ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Reste à tester la fausse moule géante.



 Mais ... Ça devient une obsession !!!! 

Une petite reconversion en gynécologie peut-être ???? :rateau:


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un faux cadavre : panique en Belgique.
> Reste à tester la fausse moule géante.



Allez, je t' en remet une couche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais ... Ça devient une obsession !!!!
> 
> Une petite reconversion en gynécologie peut-être ???? :rateau:



Nan, en conchyliculture


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Décembre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Allez, je t' en remet une couche...



Commandé à la FNAC, je l'attends impatiemment...
En attendant, je me régale avec celui là (rien que la couverture, c'est un délice...) en  eBook (j'étais pressé...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------




> Envoyé par thebiglebowsky
> Mais ... Ça devient une obsession !!!!
> Une petite reconversion en gynécologie peut-être ???? :rateau:
> 
> Nan, en conchyliculture



Bof... Tout ça c'est un peu la même chose, non ? Dites le clairement, ça vous démange : un gynéco, ça a forcément la culture des moules.

Et puisqu'on parle de moules et de gynécologues, n'oublions ce moment de sagesse médico-populaire : gynéco en Bretagne, faut pas, c'est trop dur, avec les marées noires (qui mettent les moules en danger, pour ceusses à qui le sujet aurait échappé).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2013)

*Euh Bigdidou ... Ce soir je penserai à toi !!!!!!!*




​


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Euh Bigdidou ... Ce soir je penserai à toi !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






patlek a dit:


> Allez, je t' en remet une couche...



Oui, mais reviens nous vivant, tu nous manquerais.
Et n'oublie pas le beurre...


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2013)

Tout ça ne vaut pas les soirées

Miles-Froutes

et les matins

Froules-Mites.

(répéter 10 fois à toute vitesse)


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Décembre 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Tout ça ne vaut pas les soirées
> 
> Miles-Froutes
> 
> ...



Ce qui, avec le beurre des moules, nous donne cette publicité brésilienne pour le beurre (fallait oser...). Je la mets pas directement (le sujet étant un peu glissant) : un bon beurre, oui, du bon goût, pas forcément


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce qui, ave le beurre des moules, nous donne cette publicité brésilienne pour le beurre (fallait oser...). Je la mets pas directement (le sujet étant un peu glissant) : un bon beurre, oui, du bon goût, pas forcément



Un genre de remake du "Dernier tango à Paris", quoi !


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un genre de remake du "Dernier tango à Paris", quoi !



Ah, oui, tiens, bien vu , en version hétéro brésilienne.
La dernière samba à Rio, en somme, avec certainement du meilleur beurre mais évidemment pas un aussi prestigieux casting.


----------



## JPTK (29 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Si vous vous êtes pas fait offrir une Nintendo à Noël, vous avez raté votre seule chance de dominer l'Univers.
> J'ai enfin l'explication de mon cerveau hypertrophié et de mon QI de 775 (776 pour certains experts qui se sont penchés sur Moi).



776 ?? Et c'est utile au quotidien ? Je ne savais même pas que ça pouvait monter si haut.
Genre on te file un bouquin avec 500 tests de logique et tu les fais tous les doigts dans le nez ou bien ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais reviens nous vivant, tu nous manquerais.



C'était couru !  Me suis fait attaquer par une moule hier soir ! 
Mais un bon coup de genou dans l'écaille et c'était réglé !:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> 776 ?? Et c'est utile au quotidien ? Je ne savais même pas que ça pouvait monter si haut.
> Genre on te file un bouquin avec 500 tests de logique et tu les fais tous les doigts dans le nez ou bien ?




Non, non, pas dans le nez.

Sinon, plus sérieusement (enfin, façon de parler), les tests de QI, ça fait marrer tout le monde. Le seul que j'ai fait de ma vie, c'était pour le service militaire, et il m'ont classé entre l'huître et l'oursin (non, tiens, je me souviens qu'il m'aient parlé de moule...). J'avais systématiquement coché la case "A", parce que vraiment j'en n'avais rien à foutre.
Il se sont vengés (croyait-ils) en me collant l'étiquette de simulateur et en en mettant P2A (en langage militaire : légèrement à assez timbré avec espoir d'amélioration, souvenez-vous du SYGICOP, tout une époque...), ce qui m'interdisait d'outre-mer (ouf...).


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non, non, pas dans le nez.



Pourquoi, pas dans le nez ?

Y'a une odeur


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pourquoi, pas dans le nez ?
> 
> 
> 
> Y'a une odeur




Ça dépend où tu les a mis avant (j'ai une sale habitude qu'il faut que je perde).
Ou si t'as mangé des moules toute la soirée, j'imagine que ça doit être pas mal non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> 776 ?? Et c'est utile au quotidien ? Je ne savais même pas que ça pouvait monter si haut.
> Genre on te file un bouquin avec 500 tests de logique et tu les fais tous les doigts dans le nez ou bien ?



QI de 100 = niveau moyen pour un âge donné. Plus de 120 = une solide intelligence, bien au-desus de la moyenne. 
Plus de 140 = on approche le génie. 
775 ou 776 = un affabulateur ou un joyeux plaisantin qui s'amuse sur MacG.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> QI de 100 = niveau moyen pour un âge donné. Plus de 120 = une solide intelligence, bien au-desus de la moyenne.
> Plus de 140 = on approche le génie.
> 775 ou 776 = un affabulateur ou un joyeux plaisantin qui s'amuse sur MacG.



À propos de QI...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2013)

*IL MET LE FEU À SON AMBASSADE POUR CACHER SES VOLS*

Le fripon était nippon.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> *IL MET LE FEU À SON AMBASSADE POUR CACHER SES VOLS*
> 
> 
> 
> Le fripon était nippon.




Jolie, ta contrepèterie belge... 

Celui-ci a utilisé la même technique pour un objectif plus sérieux.

On soulignera la sagacité du procureur qui conseille au monsieur de se faire soigner.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------

Tiens, j'y pense, heureusement que ton nippon fripon à mis le feu à sa propre ambassade, et pas à celle de la Chine qui n'aurait pas manqué de trouver là un nouveau prétexte pour se soulever contre le Japon (à la vue des nippons, la Chine à une fâcheuse tendance à se soulever, c'est bien connu).


----------



## JPTK (30 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> À propos de QI...



Certes, mais le mec qui a un QI de 60, ça se ressent bien quand même :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Certes, mais le mec qui a un QI de 60, ça se ressent bien quand même :rateau:



Tu sais, le problème avec l'intelligence, ça n'est pas de la quantifier, mais bien plutôt de la qualifier, ton mec au QI de 60, il peut avoir d'autres problèmes à côté, mais identifier le QI comme étant l'intelligence, c'est exagérer, vu leur nature, les tests de QI permettent de quantifier le niveau de logique d'un individu, et certes, la logique fait partie de l'intelligence, mais elle n'est pas l'intelligence, l'intelligence, c'est pas mal d'autres choses, et en plus, on est encore très loin d'avoir une liste exhaustive de ces autres choses !

Donc, rien n'interdit d'imaginer une intelligence supérieure dépourvue de logique, un génie au QI d'huitre, en somme !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> (à la vue des nippons, la Chine à une fâcheuse tendance à se soulever, c'est bien connu).



 ... Je viens de découvrir qu'au Japon ils ont des moules blanches et qu'ils se font aussi bouffer par elles !!!!!!! ... 




​


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Décembre 2013)

boaf,

Ces nippons nient mauve est.


----------



## JPTK (30 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, le problème avec l'intelligence, ça n'est pas de la quantifier, mais bien plutôt de la qualifier, ton mec au QI de 60, il peut avoir d'autres problèmes à côté, mais identifier le QI comme étant l'intelligence, c'est exagérer, vu leur nature, les tests de QI permettent de quantifier le niveau de logique d'un individu, et certes, la logique fait partie de l'intelligence, mais elle n'est pas l'intelligence, l'intelligence, c'est pas mal d'autres choses, et en plus, on est encore très loin d'avoir une liste exhaustive de ces autres choses !
> 
> Donc, rien n'interdit d'imaginer une intelligence supérieure dépourvue de logique, un génie au QI d'huitre, en somme !



Certes, mais là tu parles de l'exception qui confirme la règle, la plupart du temps, le type en question, ça sera déjà bien s'il peut tenir une pelle ou un balais et faire ce qu'on lui demande :rateau: Le test de QI, je suis bien d'accord pour dire que ça ne fait pas tout, et de loin, qu'il y a des intelligences, mais qu'avoir un QI faible et donc un manque de logique, est un handicap quand même.


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Décembre 2013)

En fait ça dépend.

(mode porte ouverte on)
au jours d'aujourd'hui, ne pas avoir de logique permet de vivre sans se prendre la tête. Et comme le disait ma grand-mère: c'est au pied du champignon qu'on voit le sol. Ou comme le disait un pro de la moto: la bonne taille c'est quand les pieds touchent la terre.


----------



## yvos (30 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> mais qu'avoir un QI faible et donc un manque de logique, est un handicap quand même.



Tu veux en parler ? On peut t'écouter, tu le sais.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je viens de découvrir qu'au Japon ils ont des moules blanches et qu'ils se font aussi bouffer par elles !!!!!!! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est là que ça devient passionnant. On sait maintenant que la moule belge mange le belge avec du beurre.
Mais comment s'est adaptée la moule japonaise ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je viens de découvrir qu'au Japon ils ont des moules blanches et qu'ils se font aussi bouffer par elles !!!!!!! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kilékon ! C'est pas une moule, tu vois bien que c'est un PacMan !


----------



## jonson (30 Décembre 2013)

Mais non pacman il est jaune, pas blanc.   Ah là là... les classiques sont vites oubliés. 

Sinon par ici, pour relancer les histoires d'espionnage de la part de nos amis de la NSA. 
Un câble sous-marin entre l'Asie- l'Océanie et L'Europe piraté par l'Agence Nationale de Sécurité américaine.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Kilékon ! C'est pas une moule, tu vois bien que c'est un PacMan !



Le débat est ouvert.
- Attaque de moule (mais ni frite, ni beurre) ?
- Attaque de Pac-Man ?
- Attaque de Shadok ?





Ou bien n'est-elle qu'une version japonaise de Caliméro ?





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Mais non pacman il est jaune, pas blanc.   Ah là là... les classiques sont vites oubliés. [/URL]



Voyons, voyons. Les Pac-Mac sont de TOUTES les couleurs. Je le sais, j'en rencontre tous les week-end en faisant les courses.

[YOUTUBE]pIrvpn3k9A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> j'en rencontre tous les week-end en faisant les courses.



d'où ton célèbre et inoubliable surnom: "le Schumi de Montrouge"


----------



## Le docteur (30 Décembre 2013)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> En fait ça dépend.
> 
> (mode porte ouverte on)
> au jours d'aujourd'hui, ne pas avoir de logique permet de vivre sans se prendre la tête. Et comme le disait ma grand-mère: c'est au pied du champignon qu'on voit le sol. Ou comme le disait un pro de la moto: la bonne taille c'est quand les pieds touchent la terre.



Ce qui est clair, c'est qu'il vaut même mieux être con, totalement dénué de logique et dominé par des pulsions dans le monde dans lequel on vit.

D'ailleurs, les gros QI, c'est juste un nid à emmerdements et limite un handicap, surtout si on n'est pas détecté à temps. Quand t'es entouré d'huitres pendant toute ta scolarité, au final, l'huitre au fond du bocal, c'est toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

Voyez, je suis : je file la métaphore (comment ça, vous n'êtes pas sourds ?)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce qui est clair, c'est qu'il vaut même mieux être con, totalement dénué de logique et dominé par des pulsions dans le monde dans lequel on vit.



 ... Il n'y aura plus que des footeux ! ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Mais non pacman il est jaune, pas blanc.   Ah là là... les classiques sont vites oubliés.



Mais absolument pas, ça se passe au Japon ! Si PacMan est jaune dans les pays à majorité de population blanche, il est blanc dans les pays à majorité de population jaune ! Enfin quoi  Un peu de logique que diable !


----------



## jonson (30 Décembre 2013)

Le voilà,le seul, l'unique, le vrai...


----------



## flotow (31 Décembre 2013)

Bejisa - Pré alerte cyclonique à la Réunion 
et pour le temps : http://www.m-r.li/a_suivre.html


----------



## JPTK (31 Décembre 2013)

Il rentre sans bière : sa femme le poignarde avec un écureuil


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Il rentre sans bière : sa femme le poignarde avec un écureuil




C'est le genre de news qui font mon bonheur.
Une des meilleures de ces derniers temps, je trouve, avec celle de Crates qui relatait la mort d'un fermier (brésilien, si je souviens bien) mort écrasé par une vache qui avait traversé son toit.

Jarry, Cami sont rattrapés, et les surréalistes sont devenus d'ennuyeux cartésiens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2013)

Des SDF japonais embauchés pour nettoyer Fukushima

 Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on fait allusion au rôle de la mafia japonaise dans l'article. Mettre au travail tous les chômeurs, quitte à leur proposer un travail de merde, plutôt que de les laisser vivoter d'aides diverses, c'est une des explications des performances de l'économie allemande, après tout&#8230; C'est pas de la délinquance, c'est du libéralisme. Ou alors, on m'avait caché les liens profonds qui rapprochent la première du second&#8230;


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2014)

Le créateur du drapeau Canadien est mort


----------



## jonson (1 Janvier 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bejisa - Pré alerte cyclonique à la Réunion
> et pour le temps : Mon commentaire...



Ce n'est pas du tout amusante comme actu pour le coup. 
Sinon, ce cyclone a l'air vraiment terrible. Pourvu que rien de grave n'arrive.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout amusante comme actu pour le coup.
> Sinon, ce cyclone a l'air vraiment terrible. Pourvu que rien de grave n'arrive.



Pas plus que le meurtre à l'écureuil, d'ailleurs...


----------



## jonson (1 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pas plus que le meurtre à l'écureuil, d'ailleurs...



On se demande vraiment ce faisait la justice américaine. Cet homme devait à coup sûr être maltraité par sa femme depuis un bon moment déjà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2014)

Et la SPA américaine, alors, parce que l'écureuil aussi, il a été maltraité ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2014)

*Un Chinois de 54 ans tue son voisin et ami avant de se suicider.*

Il a laissé une note indiquant quil avait commis ce meurtre parce quil voulait  emmener avec lui au ciel son partenaire aux échecs.  

Je n'ose pas imaginer le massacre s'il avait pratiqué un sport collectif


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Des SDF japonais embauchés pour nettoyer Fukushima
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on fait allusion au rôle de la mafia japonaise dans l'article. Mettre au travail tous les chômeurs, quitte à leur proposer un travail de merde, plutôt que de les laisser vivoter d'aides diverses, c'est une des explications des performances de l'économie allemande, après tout&#8230; C'est pas de la délinquance, c'est du libéralisme. Ou alors, on m'avait caché les liens profonds qui rapprochent la première du second&#8230;



Parce que la mafia va chercher les SDF. On peut se demander si les SDF ne sont pas forcés, ou même amené de force la bas. 

Moi je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu fais allusion aux aides, ni pourquoi tu prends comme exemple l'Allemagne, je vois pas le rapport.

Je te passe les détails (mais il y a eu un rapport en 2012 sur ce sujet), mais l'Allemagne et la France dépensent quasiment autant dans les "aides" .... Donc tu es sure que c'est une des explications des performances de l'économie Allemande ? 

C'est quand même marrant d'associer les aides à des personnes qui ne veulent pas travailler, enfaite non c'est pas marrant, puis prendre uniquement le mauvais coté, c'est bien arrangeant non ? 



> c'est une des explications des performances de l'économie allemande, après tout&#8230;


Raté dommage. Essaye encore, je te donne une piste pour une explication valable, ça comme par un I.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Parce que la mafia va chercher les SDF. On peut se demander si les SDF ne sont pas forcés, ou même amené de force la bas.
> 
> Moi je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu fais allusion aux aides, ni pourquoi tu prends comme exemple l'Allemagne, je vois pas le rapport.
> 
> ...



Apparemment, le second degré de mon post t'a complètement échappé. Il faut ajouter 12785 smileys avec toi pour être compris ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2014)

*mieux que la N. S. A.*


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *mieux que la N. S. A.*



Bloquée avec son téléphone portable. :mouais:
Heu... ça sent le fake là non?


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Apparemment, le second degré de mon post t'a complètement échappé. Il faut ajouter 12785 smileys avec toi pour être compris ?



Oui ou alors pour que le second degré fonctionne il faut aller plus loin dans l'exagération si tu veux te passer de smiley, dans cette publication, ton second degré est loin d'être évident, on comprend juste que tu veux critiquer le libéralisme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Bloquée avec son téléphone portable. :mouais:
> Heu... ça sent le fake là non?



Bloquée au toilette, le smartphone pouvant être n'importe où dans la maison.


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Pourquoi pas. Mais si tu vas nourrir un chat. Dans une maison qui n'est pas à toi. Que vas-tu dans les toilettes? Et surtout comment peux-tu t'y retrouver bloqué... et sans téléphone?

Cette personne a dû passer un drôle de réveillon. Ou alors il était déjà commencé, ceci expliquant cela. :style: :sick: :bebe:


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2014)

*Ce ne sont que des amuse-gueules...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Apparemment, le second degré de mon post t'a complètement échappé. Il faut ajouter 12785 smileys avec toi pour être compris ?



Faut toujours que tu exagères, je pense qu'avec seulement 7463 smilies, ça aurait suffi pour qu'il imprime 





JustTheWay a dit:


> ton second degré est loin d'être évident, on comprend juste que tu veux critiquer le libéralisme.



Ah, mais ça, il veut, d'ailleurs, pour ne pas critiquer le libéralisme (dont le principe de base est, je le rappelle : "les forts écrasent les faibles" économiquement parlant &#8230; Mais pas que !), il ne peut y avoir que deux motifs : soit faire partie de la minorité des "forts", à qui le système profite, soit être complètement idiot !


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonne année à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Bonne année à tous !



Y aurait-il un rapport avec :



TimeCapsule a dit:


> *mieux que la N. S. A.*



Ou alors, est-ce que toutes les assistantes de vie du département de l'ain ont passé le réveillon enfermées dans les chiottes de leurs patients ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *mieux que la N. S. A.*





loustic a dit:


> Bonne année à tous !



Time Capsule 1, Loustic 0


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Time Capsule 1, Loustic 0



Ça devait arriver.


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut toujours que tu exagères, je pense qu'avec seulement 7463 smilies, ça aurait suffi pour qu'il imprime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cimer 

Moi j'arrête de lire quand il y a le mot libéralisme  c'est souvent annonciateur d'une discussion digne d'un nouvel an (quoique cette année la quenelle était à l'honneur, de quoi faire oublier tout le reste ).


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *mieux que la N. S. A.*



C'est une petite joueuse... 

L'article qui suit le titre est un monument d'humour noir, que je crains involontaire. Pas de smileys, mais pas de second degré non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2014)

Le stock d'arrière-trains de taupes est épuisé. Mince, j'en voulais pour mes étrennes. 






Vu ici : A Jar of Moles Asses Moleasses Talpae Europa Gothic Weird Animal Rear End | eBay

Vous pouvez toujours vous offrir la partie avant, sous forme de presse-papier (j'ose pas poster l'image :rose.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Apparemment, le second degré de mon post t'a complètement échappé. Il faut ajouter 12785 smileys avec toi pour être compris ?



Nope. Moi, je trouve que les smileys ça gâche tout.
Un peu comme si on sortait un gros nez rouge et chaussures de clown à chaque fois qu'on fait une blague (j'en connais un qui aurait drôlement du mal à assurer ses fonctions).


----------



## JPTK (2 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Nope. Moi, je trouve que les smileys ça gâche tout.
> Un peu comme si on sortait un gros nez rouge et chaussures de clown à chaque fois qu'on fait une blague (j'en connais un qui aurait drôlement du mal à assurer ses fonctions).



Moi je préfère mettre un smiley qui amplifie le second degré, comme ça t'as encore plus de chance que la personne prenne ton post au 1er degré


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2014)

Sans rapport avec mon précédent post... mais est-ce amusant ?


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Janvier 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je préfère mettre un smiley qui amplifie le second degré, comme ça t'as encore plus de chance que la personne prenne ton post au 1er degré



C'est nul


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Sans rapport avec mon précédent post... mais est-ce amusant ?



Non, mais c'est de l'actu


----------



## legritch (2 Janvier 2014)

Ivre,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2014)

... Tidju !!!! ... 

Elle tombe enceinte après une fellation - 7SUR7.be


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju !!!! ...
> 
> Elle tombe enceinte après une fellation - 7SUR7.be




Effectivement (tidju), d'autant je te rapelle que notre Haute Assemblée, grâce à l'expertise d'Arlequin (dont on se demande bien d'où elle vient :rose avait considéré ces gens qui avalent comme des cannibales, ce qui donne à cette news un relief particulier : le cannibalisme peut provoquer une grossesse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2014)

UN AMBASSADEUR CHINOIS COMPARE LE JAPON À VOLDEMORT ET EXPLIQUE LES RELATIONS SINO-JAPONAISES AVEC HARRY POTTER

La culture classique se perd en Chine. Les âmes de Confucius, Lao Tseu, Sima Qian et Lü Buwei ont dû en frémir d'indignation.


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> le cannibalisme peut provoquer une grossesse.



  :afraid: :afraid:

Celle-là je la garde sous le coude au cas où.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> UN AMBASSADEUR CHINOIS COMPARE LE JAPON À VOLDEMORT ET EXPLIQUE LES RELATIONS SINO-JAPONAISES AVEC HARRY POTTER
> 
> La culture classique se perd en Chine. Les âmes de Confucius, Lao Tseu, Sima Qian et Lü Buwei ont dû en frémir d'indignation.



N'exagérons rien, il s'agissait pour lui d'expliquer la chose aux anglais, et pour ce faire, je pense que ni Lao Tseu, ni Confucius ne font le poids face à J. K. Rowling


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et la SPA américaine, alors, parce que l'écureuil aussi, il a été maltraité ! :rateau:



Moi, en ce moment, l'écureuil, il commence à me grignoter les noisettes sévèrement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Apparemment, le second degré de mon post t'a complètement échappé. Il faut ajouter 12785 smileys avec toi pour être compris ?



Non, un point d'ironie. Le libéral à beaucoup de mal avec l'ironie, ça ne se mesure pas, ne se pèse pas, n'ajoute rien ni ne retranche rien, du coup c'est incompréhensible pour leur cerveau reptilien, celui qui prend le dessus une fois que les lobes frontaux ont fait leur boulot de gestion de ressources

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut toujours que tu exagères, je pense qu'avec seulement 7463 smilies, ça aurait suffi pour qu'il imprime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a une autre option, apparemment répandue : être convaincu qu'on va bien finir, un jour, par faire partie des "forts" et péter dans la soie à son tour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Cimer
> 
> Moi j'arrête de lire quand il y a le mot libéralisme  c'est souvent annonciateur d'une discussion digne d'un nouvel an (quoique cette année la quenelle était à l'honneur, de quoi faire oublier tout le reste ).



Evidemment, pour les libéraux, le libéralisme n'est pas une idéologie, c'est juste la Vérité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Sans rapport avec mon précédent post... mais est-ce amusant ?



C'est bien la peine de faire du caritatif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a une autre option, apparemment répandue : être convaincu qu'on va bien finir, un jour, par faire partie des "forts" et péter dans la soie à son tour.



Là, je dois bien admettre que tu as raison, d'ailleurs, mon grand père (un communiste convaincu de longue date, avec une carte du PCF avec un numéro à trois chiffres seulement, Lenine ait son âme) me le répétait à l'envie lorsque j'étais enfant : "_il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, on ne sait pas ce qu'on peut devenir !_" :rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je dois bien admettre que tu as raison, d'ailleurs, mon grand père (un communiste convaincu de longue date, avec une carte du PCF avec un numéro à trois chiffres seulement, Lenine ait son âme) me le répétait à l'envie lorsque j'étais enfant : "_il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, on ne sait pas ce qu'on peut devenir !_" :rateau:



Amusant: j'aurais eu un grand-père nazi, je prendrais bien garde à ne pas m'en vanter... 

On a les idoles qu'on peut !


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Evidemment, pour les libéraux, le libéralisme n'est pas une idéologie, c'est juste la Vérité.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------



A titre totalement personnel, on m'a plus appris que le libéralisme permettait une égalité des chances. Ce qui est totalement ou en très grosse partie faux. 

"Les aspirations des pauvres ne sont pas très éloignées des réalités des _riches_." PD


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju !!!! ...
> 
> Elle tombe enceinte après une fellation - 7SUR7.be


Mais si c'est possible 





​ 
:love:

Et bonne année à tous


----------



## collodion (3 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> A titre totalement personnel, on m'a plus appris que le libéralisme permettait une égalité des chances. Ce qui est totalement ou en très grosse partie faux.
> 
> "Les aspirations des pauvres ne sont pas très éloignées des réalités des _riches_." PD



Oui surtout que les chances sont rarement égales :rateau:
Libéralisme, la base c'est liberté...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je dois bien admettre que tu as raison, d'ailleurs, mon grand père (un communiste convaincu de longue date, avec une carte du PCF avec un numéro à trois chiffres seulement, Lenine ait son âme) me le répétait à l'envie lorsque j'étais enfant : "_il ne faut pas se moquer des riches, on ne sait pas ce qu'on peut devenir !_" :rateau:



Pascal ! Nous avons au moins un point commun ... Mon père était également un communiste idéaliste et militant comme je l'avais déjà évoqué dans un de mes anciens threads "Les 1er mai d'antan" ...... et j'avais grand plaisir à l'aider à préparer ses calicots et distribuer ses tracts ! Je l'entends encore me parler en rêvant au "grand soir" !:love:

En mai 68, il était avec moi à Paris (il a trimballé un pavé toute une journée pour pouvoir le ramener à la maison ! )... des souvenirs inoubliables !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------




TimeCapsule a dit:


> Amusant: j'aurais eu un grand-père nazi, je prendrais bien garde à ne pas m'en vanter...



 ... Pas de danger ! Si tu avais eu un grand-père nazi, tu ne serais pas là aujourd'hui ... le grand-père de Pascal et mon père s'en seraient chargés !!! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Pas de danger ! Si tu avais eu un grand-père nazi, tu ne serais pas là aujourd'hui ... le grand-père de Pascal et mon père s'en seraient chargés !!! ...



C'est bien gentil de rêver, mais *ils auraient été boire un coup ensemble*


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est bien gentil de rêver, mais *ils auraient été boire un coup ensemble*


Si on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui&#8230; 

Je peux aussi boire de tout :rose: mais pas avec n'importe qui&#8230; 

Enfin surtout pas avec les gens de ton engeance&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Amusant: j'aurais eu un grand-père nazi, je prendrais bien garde à ne pas m'en vanter...
> 
> On a les idoles qu'on peut !





TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est bien gentil de rêver, mais *ils auraient été boire un coup ensemble*



Bon, pour le point Godwin, ça, c'est fait &#8230; Merci à l'abruti de service ! 

À titre d'info à l'usage des révisionistes de tous poils, le pacte germano-soviétique n'était pas un pacte entre communistes et nazis, mais un marché de dupes entre les deux pires dictateurs que la terre n'ait jamais porté, et il faut vraiment être mou du bulbe pour penser que Staline avait quoi que ce soit d'autre de "communiste" que le nom. quant à mon grand-père, pout ta gouverne, des nazis, il en a trois ou quatre à son tableau de chasse, parce qu'en 1943, être "communiste idéaliste et sincère", ça signifiait aussi être résistant, et en ce qui concerne mon grand père, ça n'était pas de la résistance passive, mais de la lutte armée.



collodion a dit:


> Libéralisme, la base c'est liberté...



Ben oui, on sait tous ça, d'ailleurs, Michel Rocard, alors premier ministre, l'avait très bien dit : _"le libéralisme, c'est la liberté pour les riches d'être toujours plus riches, et pour les pauvres, d'être toujours plus pauvre"_ !


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Janvier 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Ivre, &#8230;



Bien que ça sente le hoax à plein nez, cette histoire a bien entendu retenu toute mon attention. Quelques remarques : 
- bien que torché, ce type est givré. On peut toutefois espérer qu'il sera échaudé par sa gelure aux coucougnettes
- je me demande bien où est passée la carotte que tout bon bonhome de neige a à la place du nez et qui a disparue sur la photo
- puisqu'il en est question ici par ailleurs, on remarquera que ça s'est passé dans un pays libéral, ce qui démontre bien, si c'est encore nécessaire, que le libéralisme conduit décidément à tous les excès (et que si c'est la liberté, c'est surtout celle de se faire.., enfin, bref...).


----------



## legritch (3 Janvier 2014)

*Où qu'il est le kiki?
*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *Où qu'il est le kiki?
> *



 ... Il est vraiment taré ce gros dim-sum !!!!!!! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Il est vraiment taré ce gros dim-sum !!!!!!! ...



T'exagères un tantinet: il est tout simplement communiste !


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Janvier 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *Où qu'il est le kiki?
> *




Putain, il a la bombe atomique, ce sadique pervers (et peut-être psychotique...) :afraid:


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Amusant: j'aurais eu un grand-père nazi, je prendrais bien garde à ne pas m'en vanter...
> 
> On a les idoles qu'on peut !





TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est bien gentil de rêver, mais *ils auraient été boire un coup ensemble*





TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'exagères un tantinet: il est tout simplement communiste !



Je crois que définitivement, TimeCapsule, t'as vraiment rien dans la citrouille :sleep:

=> Liste d'ignorés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'exagères un tantinet: il est tout simplement communiste !



 ... Un "vrai communiste" aurait organisé un barbec géant pour le peuple au lieu de laisser ses p..... de clébards gloutonner 6 personnes !

Et puis, si ça tombe, ses clébards c'étaient des Shih Tzu et il aura fallu ramasser la m..... après ! ... c'est pas pragmatique tout ça !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Janvier 2014)

Je crois que les posts racistes anti-gauche de TimeCapsule devraient être censurés au même titre que les pestacles* de Dieudonné

_Qui distille la haine ne récupère que de l'eau-de-mort_ :mouais:

*faute volontaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'exagères un tantinet: il est tout simplement communiste !



Oui, autant que Staline, Pinochet ou Salazar !


----------



## collodion (3 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PKBGkpZotXw[/YOUTUBE]

La suite ici : dna57 - YouTube


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Un "vrai communiste" aurait organisé un barbec géant pour le peuple au lieu de laisser ses p..... de clébards gloutonner 6 personnes !
> 
> Et puis, si ça tombe, ses clébards c'étaient des Shih Tzu et il aura fallu ramasser la m..... après ! ... c'est pas pragmatique tout ça !



Allons, allons, ce n'est pas parce que ce sympathique Kim Jong-Un est facétieux qu'il en oublie tout son humanisme : pourquoi serait-il cannibale ?

Après tout j'en sais rien.

Et puis peut-être qu'il a mangé les chiens après (ça compléterait bien l'histoire, je trouve), ça en ferait une sorte de cannibale secondaire.


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et puis peut-être qu'il a mangé les chiens après (ça compléterait bien l'histoire, je trouve), ça en ferait une sorte de cannibale secondaire.



Du coup manger un steak de buf revient à faire de moi un végétarien ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup manger un steak de buf revient à faire de moi un végétarien ?!



Oui. 

Et si tu manges une volaille qui a ingéré un scarabée bousier, tu deviens à la fois insectivore et scatophage.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Et si tu manges une volaille qui a ingéré un scarabée bousier, tu deviens à la fois insectivore et scatophage.



tout en enculant une moule, cela va s'en dire


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Et si tu manges une volaille qui a ingéré un scarabée bousier, tu deviens à la fois insectivore et scatophage.



Quelle horreur !! :sick:


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Janvier 2014)

Le problème est encore plus complexe. Si quelqu'un de ta famille a un mauvais karma, il ou elle s'est peut-être réincarné(e) en bousier.

Tu es donc insectivore secondaire, scatophage tertiaire et tu manges en prime par procuration ta belle-mêre, par l'intermédiaire du gallinacé qui l'a tortorée alors que la malheureuse refaisait un passage sur Terre sous forme de bousier. Et si tu es Arlequin, tout ça en sodomisant une moule.

Et on voudrait nous faire croire que Kim Jong-Un a un comportement déviant ? Quelle blague !

Vous faites comme vous voulez, moi je mange plus que des petits cailloux avec de l'eau distillée, et, le week-end, un plat chaud qui a bénéficié d'une inspection karmique par un désenvoûteur agréé.


----------



## inkclub (3 Janvier 2014)

ils sont payés en espèces les joueurs du psg



"Plusieurs coffres-forts" ont été dérobés dans l'hôtel particulier de l'attaquant argentin du PSG Ezequiel Lavezzi


@+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ...tout ça en sodomisant une moule...



:love: ... Arff ! Je l'attendais celle-là ! ... :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2014)

*Kim Jong-un n'a sans doute pas fait dévorer son oncle par 120 chiens.*

La confusion serait due à une malencontreuse erreur de traduction dans la version chinoise des 101 dalmatiens.


----------



## patlek (4 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelle horreur !! :sick:



Pfff... il y a des volailles qui n' ont aucun risque de manger un scarabée, meme un brin d' herbe, elles n' en on jamais vu.

et çà, c' est l' horreur.


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ...moi je mange plus que des petits cailloux avec de l'eau distillée, et, le week-end, un plat chaud...



Eau distillée comment ?

Plat chauffé comment ?

Et la lutte contre le réchauffement de la planète, c'est pour qui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> tout en enculant une moule, cela va s'en dire





Bigdidou a dit:


> en sodomisant une moule.



Ah ? Moi qui avait toujours cru que pour sodomiser, il fallait passer par l'autre orifice ?  J'en apprend tous les jours, ici, j'ai bien fait de venir ! :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Amusant: j'aurais eu un grand-père nazi, je prendrais bien garde à ne pas m'en vanter...
> 
> On a les idoles qu'on peut !



Rassure-moi, c'est une blague ?


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Moi qui avait toujours cru que pour sodomiser, il fallait passer par l'autre orifice ?  J'en apprend tous les jours, ici, j'ai bien fait de venir ! :rateau:



Qu entends-tu par là (je sais, pas grand chose, sauf si cassoulet récent) ?
Sodomiser est le terme bassement technique et administratif utilisé pour expliquer au enfants ce que le poétique enculer veut dire.
Par exemple, un moine sodomite n'est pas un moine qui va dans un trou de caverne, mais dans un trou de collègue.
Quoique sodomiser ne manque pas d'une certaine beauté à l'imparfait du subjonctif par rapport à enculer (sodomisations/enculations, y a pas photo : le premier pourrait se trouver dans un sonnet de Baudelaire, le second dans le réglementation intérieur d'un internat).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2014)

... "Gardez votre vagin tout habillé" - 7SUR7.be

Moi, pour les fêtes, j'ai déguisé mon kiki en James Bond ??? avec "noeud" rateau papillon, bien entendu !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... "Gardez votre vagin tout habillé" - 7SUR7.be
> 
> Moi, pour les fêtes, j'ai déguisé mon kiki en James Bond ??? avec "noeud" rateau papillon, bien entendu !!!



Les poils du vagin ? :afraid: Il y en a qui se font faire des épilations internes ? (je ne savais même pasqu'il y avait des poils dans le vagin, j'étais au courant de la mode de l'épilation des poils du pubis, mais du vagin &#8230; 

Sinon, ça n'a pas du être facile, de trouver un n&#339;ud papillon à ta taille &#8230; Un modèle pour figurines sub-miniatures ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, ça n'a pas du être facile, de trouver un n&#339;ud papillon à ta taille &#8230; Un modèle pour figurines sub-miniatures ?



 ... Gnagnagna !!! ... 

:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les poils du vagin ? :afraid: Il y en a qui se font faire des épilations internes ? (je ne savais même pasqu'il y avait des poils dans le vagin, j'étais au courant de la mode de l'épilation des poils du pubis, mais du vagin



Mais si, et comme il sont implantés vers l'intérieur, accès facile, mais j'te dis pas la sortie...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais si, et comme il sont implantés vers l'intérieur, accès facile, mais j'te dis pas la sortie...


C'est comme pour les peaux de phoque en ski de randonnée ?

Ça glisse dans un sens mais ça empêche de revenir en arrière


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2014)

Bof! Y'en a bien qui croient qu'il y a des dents...


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

Une Peugeot 4008 était ainsi affichée à 239 500 dollars chez le concessionnaire


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Une Peugeot 4008 était ainsi affichée à 239 500 dollars chez le concessionnaire



Ces cubains sont d'une impatience...
L'article parle d'un salaire moyen que j'imagine mensuel d'environ 20$.
Il ne faut donc qu'environ mille ans à un cubain pour se payer ce fleuron de l'industrie française, ce qui n'est rien à l'échelle de l'évolution.
Chez nous, rappelons-nous, il y a mille ans, c'était déjà la bataille de Clontarf dont on a vu les images épouvantables au JT.
Mon Dieu que le temps passe vite...


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> il y a mille ans, c'était déjà la bataille de Clontarf dont on a vu les images épouvantables au JT.
> Mon Dieu que le temps passe vite...



C'est Games Of Thrones ton histoire là.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais si, et comme il sont implantés vers l'intérieur, accès facile, mais j'te dis pas la sortie...



Je savais pas qu'on pouvait se servir des vagins comme de pièges à crabes.
Ça va donner un nouvel aspect intéressant à nos vacances en Bretagne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Bof! Y'en a bien qui croient qu'il y a des dents...



C'est un bruit que font courir certain dentistes.
En général, ils finissent en prison.

- Chéri, le dentiste m'a soigné les dents du fond du vagin.
- Ah, bon ? Il a fait comment ? :eek
- [automodéré]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... "Gardez votre vagin tout habillé" - 7SUR7.be
> 
> Moi, pour les fêtes, j'ai déguisé mon kiki en James Bond ??? avec "noeud" rateau papillon, bien entendu !!!



Ah, c'est donc bien un diplôme belge.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

Je signale à Môssieur Powerdom que la blague dont il m'a gratifié en CdB, je la connais depuis de nombreuses années, depuis que Sacha Distel l'a sorti dans une émission des grosses têtes de Bouvard pour être précis (mais Sacha, lui, toujours distingué et gentleman parlait de "flatulence", et non de "pet" )


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je signale à Môssieur Powerdom que la blague dont il m'a gratifié en CdB, je la connais depuis de nombreuses années, depuis que Sacha Distel l'a sorti dans une émission des grosses têtes de Bouvard pour être précis (mais Sacha, lui, toujours distingué et gentleman parlait de "flatulence", et non de "pet" )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holà ! Tu divulgues tes MP sur la place publique ?
Et moi qui ai failli t'envoyer des messages d'amour à caractère sexuel très explicites... Ouf...

Sinon, pas compris ta phrase après les smileys. Tu entends des voix ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

j'ai rarement écouté les grosses têtes :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Holà ! Tu divulgues tes MP sur la place publique ?



Pas du tout, qui a parlé de MP, j'ai parlé de CdB ! 



Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, pas compris ta phrase après les smileys. Tu entends des voix ?



 De quoi diable peux tu donc bien vouloir parler ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2014)

*au boulot, l'modo* 





(on fermera les fenêtres pour ne pas déranger les voisins...) :rateau:​


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Janvier 2014)

Eh bien pendant que le Figaro explore les habitus des australiens qui réinventent l'électro-ménager, Newsweek s'intéresse à l'effondrement de la France que nous fuyons en masse, pouchassé par les huguenots qui nous étripent et affamés devant le prix du demi litre de lait à 3&#8364;.
La journaliste de Newsweek à dû voir La reine Margot qu'elle a confondu avec le JT ou un reportage d'actus.
Quant à ses enfants, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils boivent, mais c'est pas du lait.
Elle non plus, elle ne boit pas que ça.

Le Figaro fournit gentiment le lien vers l'article princeps qui vaut le détour...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Eh bien pendant que le Figaro explore les habitus des australiens qui réinventent l'électro-ménager, Newsweek s'intéresse à l'effondrement de la France que nous fuyons en masse, pouchassé par les huguenots qui nous étripent et affamés devant le prix du demi litre de lait à 3.
> La journaliste de Newsweek à dû voir La reine Margot qu'elle a confondu avec le JT ou un reportage d'actus.
> Quant à ses enfants, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils boivent, mais c'est pas du lait.
> Elle non plus, elle ne boit pas que ça.



Toi, tu as écouté la revue de presse de France Inter ce matin


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Eh bien pendant que le Figaro explore les habitus des australiens qui réinventent l'électro-ménager, Newsweek s'intéresse à l'effondrement de la France que nous fuyons en masse, pouchassé par les huguenots qui nous étripent et affamés devant le prix du demi litre de lait à 3.
> La journaliste de Newsweek à dû voir La reine Margot qu'elle a confondu avec le JT ou un reportage d'actus.
> Quant à ses enfants, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils boivent, mais c'est pas du lait.
> Elle non plus, elle ne boit pas que ça.
> ...



Le plus beau dans cet "article" c'est quand même que le figaro "corrige" un "article_" ... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> affamés devant le prix du demi litre de lait à 3.
> La journaliste de Newsweek à dû voir La reine Margot qu'elle a confondu avec le JT ou un reportage d'actus.





			
				le Figaro.fr a dit:
			
		

> La journaliste de Newsweek, installée depuis 10 ans dans le huppé VIe arrondissement



Mais pas du tout, en fait, elle doit rapporter fidèlement les prix qu'elle constate lorsqu'elle fait ses courses quotidiennes  Chez Fauchon !


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Le plus beau dans cet "article" c'est quand même que le figaro "corrige" un "article_" ... _




C'est assez savoureux, en effet.
En fait, si j'ai bien suivi, ils reprennent le billet d'Anne Sinclair dans le Huffington Post (http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/anne-sinclair/article-newsweek-france_b_4547107.html?utm_hp_ref=france).
Sinon, le Figaro est un journal très contrasté. Je le lis régulièrement, en évitant les pages purement politiques, et il y a souvent des papiers de fond sur des sujets de société extrêmement bien faits, documentés, écrits par des journalistes qui connaissent leur sujet.
C'est dans le Figaro que j'ai lu, par exemple, le meilleur article qui me soit passé entre les mains sur un sujet que je connais très bien qui est la grès grande exclusion sociale. Idem à propos des Roms dont on a parlé dans le coin. Et aussi, à propos d'un sujet de société essentiel qu'est le suicide assisté, pour lequel le débat ne vient décidément pas (mais je comprends tout à fait qu'il préoccupe moins les média que les prothèses mammaires de je sais plus quelle starlette de la TV trash).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi, tu as écouté la revue de presse de France Inter ce matin




Non, LCI... :rose:


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2014)

*pour la douche, c'est par ici...* :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2014)

Il y a aussi des choses qui marchent bien en France.

*La France consacre 30 euros par an et par habitant à l'espace* (deuxième budget spatial au monde par tête d'habitant).


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour la douche, c'est par ici...* :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



La vidéo est toujours en ligne sur francebleu.fr.


----------



## legritch (6 Janvier 2014)

Pas de kiki finalement

Et pas de youki

[YOUTUBE]Wx7vKvQ4axQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2014)

*Grèce: Prison avec sursis pour l'ex-ministre aux fausses plaques*

Un ancien ministre grec des Transports arrêté à la mi-décembre après avoir grillé un stop, au volant dune voiture aux plaques contrefaites, pour laquelle il ne disposait pas dassurance, a été condamné à quatre ans de prison avec sursis et 3000 euros damende.

Il avait expliqué son comportement par les difficultés économiques liées à la crise. Il déclare cependant au fisc un revenu annuel de 110 000 .


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Grèce: Prison avec sursis pour l'ex-ministre aux fausses plaques*
> 
> Un ancien ministre grec des Transports arrêté à la mi-décembre après avoir grillé un stop, au volant dune voiture aux plaques contrefaites, pour laquelle il ne disposait pas dassurance, a été condamné à quatre ans de prison avec sursis et 3000 euros damende.
> 
> Il avait expliqué son comportement par les difficultés économiques liées à la crise. Il déclare cependant au fisc un revenu annuel de 110 000 .



Vu de chez nous ça paraît étrange comme verdict. Quatre ans de prison, ça paraît très lourd pour ce délit, et, inversement, assortir du sursis intégral une peine aussi longue, ça fait bizarre, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quatre ans de prison, ça paraît très lourd pour ce délit



As tu bien compris la nature du délit ? Ça n'est pas le fait de rouler avec de fausses plaques en soi, le délit, c'est le fait que ces fausses plaques constituent à la base le moyen d'une fraude fiscale ! quant au sursis &#8230; Ben "ancien ministre, neveu de Karamenlis", ça peut peut-être expliquer certaines choses


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> As tu bien compris la nature du délit ? Ça n'est pas le fait de rouler avec de fausses plaques en soi, le délit, c'est le fait que ces fausses plaques constituent à la base le moyen d'une fraude fiscale ! quant au sursis  Ben "ancien ministre, neveu de Karamenlis", ça peut peut-être expliquer certaines choses




Non, je n'avais effectivement pas appréhendé l'aspect fraude fiscale (trop retors pour moi ).


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *pour la douche, c'est par ici...* :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



Tu as pas honte de ton jeu de mots ? 

Je suis très ouvert d'esprit, mais le jeu de mots combiné à la vidéo montrant la noyade des deux personnes c'est quand même ultra déplacé.


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as pas honte de ton jeu de mots ?
> 
> Je suis très ouvert d'esprit, mais le jeu de mots combiné à la vidéo montrant la noyade des deux personnes c'est quand même ultra déplacé.


Heureusement, il n'y a rien de déplacé dans beaucoup/la plupart/quelques-uns/aucun des autres messages postés ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2014)

*Erreur d'étiquetage: Carrefour promet de la cocaïne dans ses cakes*

Encore une publicité mensongère !


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Vu de chez nous ça paraît étrange comme verdict. Quatre ans de prison, ça paraît très lourd pour ce délit, et, inversement, assortir du sursis intégral une peine aussi longue, ça fait bizarre, non ?



Ah bon ? Ca te semble bizarre. 
Ce qui me semble bizarre, c'est le sursis.

En France, c'est vraiment une culture de gruger pour rouler comme un dingue...


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Erreur d'étiquetage: Carrefour promet de la cocaïne dans ses cakes*
> 
> Encore une publicité mensongère !





Sinon, on lit "Pendant ce temps, d'autres internautes s'inquiètent du sort de l'employé auteur de la farce, redoutant qu'il soit congédié."

Ben, il a tout fait pour, quand même...


----------



## patlek (7 Janvier 2014)

En belgique, les moules trafiquent...

France: 430 kilos de cocaïne saisis dans des conteneurs de moules - RTBF Societe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2014)

patlek a dit:


> En belgique, les moules trafiquent...
> 
> France: 430 kilos de cocaïne saisis dans des conteneurs de moules - RTBF Societe



Une nouvelle drogue : la moulaïne.


Allez, tous en cur !

_If you wanna hang out youve got to take her out; __moulaïne__.
If you wanna get down, down on the ground; __moulaïne__.
She don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie; __moulaïne__.

If you got bad news, you wanna kick them blues; __moulaïne__.
When your day is done and you wanna run; __moulaïne__.
She don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie; __moulaïne__.

If your thing is gone and you wanna ride on; __moulaïne__.
Don't forget this fact, you can't get it back; __moulaïne__.
She don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie; __moulaïne__.

She don't lie, she don't lie, she don't lie; __moulaïne__._


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2014)

Belharra 2014 :style:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2014)

Pour info, il y a un tout beau sujet pour parler, disserter, et débattre de «l'affaire Dieudonné». Faites-en bon usage.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2014)

patlek a dit:


> En belgique, les moules trafiquent...
> 
> France: 430 kilos de cocaïne saisis dans des conteneurs de moules - RTBF Societe



Deux belges arrêtés alors qu'ils essayaient de passer frauduleusement la frontière cachés dans une moule : 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------

@Crates : joli !
Encore un qui nous a quitté en 2013, au passage...


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour info, il y a un tout beau sujet pour parler, disserter, et débattre de «l'affaire Dieudonné». Faites-en bon usage.



Ouf ! On peut donc reprendre une activité normale !


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouf ! On peut donc reprendre une activité normale !


Ué, ben on veut des preuves de ce qu'elle prétend !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouf ! On peut donc reprendre une activité normale !



Vive les poils !!!
Mais à bas les paillassons


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2014)

Cela dit, si on remonte quelques pages en arrière, on devrait constater que pour cette info, c'est "déjà bu" !


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, si on remonte quelques pages en arrière, on devrait constater que pour cette info, c'est "déjà bu" !




Oui, avec des commentaires bien léchés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, avec des commentaires bien léchés.



Qui s'inséraient  Pile poil dans le débat !


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui s'inséraient  Pile poil dans le débat !




A la racine su débat, même. Un débat touffu, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2014)

Vous êtes un peu répétitifs avec ces histoires de poils Je regrette ma présence sur ce fil. Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas velu !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Vous êtes un peu répétitifs avec ces histoires de poils Je regrette ma présence sur ce fil. Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas velu !



Ah ça question répétitif  depuis que bigbigoudi s'est fait jeté par une moule belge, on en mange à toutes les sauces :hein:


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Ah ça question répétitif  depuis que bigbigoudi s'est fait jeté par une moule belge, on en mange à toutes les sauces :hein:




Et en tarte. La tarte au poils, ça reste un fondamental.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------

Pas amusant, mais c'est de l'actu : enfin rattrapé par son histoire et rattrappé par l'Histoire.

Là où ça risque de paraître étrange voire surréalistee, c'est si ce que j'ai entendu sur LCI se confirme : étant mineur (moins de 21 ans ? Ou les 19 ans du Monde sont erronés ? Ou LCI raconte encore une fois n'importe quoi ?), il serait jugé par... un tribunal pour enfants.

Bon sur la même chaîne, cinq minutes plus tard, ils expliquaient doctement à propos de l'accident de Schumacher "qu'un casque perd de son efficacité en cas de choc" (pas en cas de choc antérieur, en cas de choc tout court, avec comme illustration une séquence d'une sorte de pilon qui écrase un casque). Je m'interroge encore à propos de cette énigmatique constatation journalistique.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bon sur la même chaîne, cinq minutes plus tard, ils expliquaient doctement à propos de l'accident de Schumacher "qu'un casque perd de son efficacité en cas de choc" (pas en cas de choc antérieur, en cas de choc tout court, avec comme illustration une séquence d'une sorte de pilon qui écrase un casque). Je m'interroge encore à propos de cette énigmatique constatation journalistique.



Bah quand il n'y a pas de choc il sert à dissuader ce qui nous entoure de venir rentrer en collision ! Tu savais pas ? 

Sinon selon BFM TV une moumouth c'est toujours mieux pour amortir les chocs.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah quand il n'y a pas de choc il sert à dissuader ce qui nous entoure de venir rentrer en collision ! Tu savais pas ?
> 
> Sinon selon BFM TV une moumouth c'est toujours mieux pour amortir les chocs.




Cette fonction préventive du casque m'avait échappée 

Sinon, le conomètre indique donc le même niveau sur LCI et BFM...
Bon, bah, puisque je suis habitué à l'essentiel sur LCI, la météo et le trafic sur le périph, je change pas, alors.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2014)

Ça, c'est ballot.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2014)

Il tue son beau-père en lui tirant le slip


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2014)

Monsieur, votre pénis est énorme



&#8230;comparé à celui d'un singe.


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Il tue son beau-père en lui tirant le slip


Il tire son beau-père en lui trouant le slip.

Quelle histoire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2014)

Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2014)

Amis parisiens, que faites-vous dimanche ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2014)

Et dire qu'on n'était même pas au courant... 
[YOUTUBE]yI2Mo2EuFTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2014)

Je crois que Manuel Valls a compris le message


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2014)

*En Mauritanie, tu ne blasphémeras point |*

Le fanatisme a de l'avenir.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *En Mauritanie, tu ne blasphémeras point |*
> 
> Le fanatisme a de l'avenir.




Cratès, je te trouve de plus en plus cynique 

Sinon, bon, ben, ça gagne la Mauritanie aussi qui semblait épargnée jusqu'à maintenant, d'après l'article 
Je savais pas que t'avais quelques heures pour te repentir avant qu'on te coupe en deux/lapide/pende ou les trois (avec un brin d'organisation : si on te décapite avant de vouloir te pendre, c'est bêtement foutu). 
L'autre truc que j'ai appris, qui m'a peut-être le plus surpris, c'est "En Tunisie, Jabeur Mjeri, 29 ans, condamné en 2012 à sept ans et demi de prison pour avoir publié sur Internet des caricatures du prophète".


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2014)

*Le Prince Albert II va lui en offrir une...* :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2014)

Avec les dernières informations paru dans Closer (magazine hautement culturel), il s'y connait en volage.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Cratès, je te trouve de plus en plus cynique



Normal, y'a des chieurs et des chieuses partout. 

La preuve : *Spozhmai, 10 ans, ne veut plus porter de veste avec des explosifs*

Où va-t-on si les morveuses ne veulent plus porter leur veste d'explosifs ? :mouais:


----------



## OlivierMarly (10 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Normal, y'a des chieurs et des chieuses partout.
> 
> La preuve : *Spozhmai, 10 ans, ne veut plus porter de veste avec des explosifs*
> 
> Où va-t-on si les morveuses ne veulent plus porter leur veste d'explosifs ? :mouais:



Tout se perd ma bonne dame.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

Selon Manuel Valls, les propos racistes ne sont plus « diffusés » sur Twitter - PC INpact

On est sur la même planète?

Z'ont fumé quoi?


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Tout se perd ma bonne dame.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu as lu l'article ? 

Entre le titre et le contenu de l'article il y a comme une incohérence. Entre le début de l'article même et le reste c'est totalement incohérent.

Je vois pas en quoi il faut déformer les propos pour avoir besoin de critiquer Valls; bref, moi je me demande si les journalistes ils comprennent qqc à leurs taff ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as lu l'article ?
> 
> Entre le titre et le contenu de l'article il y a comme une incohérence. Entre le début de l'article même et le reste c'est totalement incohérent.
> 
> Je vois pas en quoi il faut déformer les propos pour avoir besoin de critiquer Valls; bref, moi je me demande si les journalistes ils comprennent qqc à leurs taff ?




C'est vrai que PC Impact qui se lance dans le journalisme et la polémique politique, allô, non mais allô, quoi, c'est comme un journal qu'aurait pas de feuilles, comme dirait la miss...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2014)

Rafale : un milliard deuros pour une modernisation.


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Rafale : un milliard deuros pour une modernisation.



En quoi est-ce amusant?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> En quoi est-ce amusant?


Pour rappel le titre du fil c'est :

"Actualités amusantes *Ou pas*"


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> En quoi est-ce amusant?




En rien, c'est une info.
Le titre de ce fil est "actualité amusantes... Ou pas".
Il y un houpa.
Chacun y met donc des infos qu'il a repéré, qu'il considère comme importantes, intéressantes, effrayante, étonnante, drôle, absurde... houpa.


----------



## jonson (10 Janvier 2014)

Juste une histoire de smiley. 

Mais chacun est libre de poster l'acte qu'il veut, avec ou sans smiley d'ailleurs.
Si je peu donner mon opinion: je l'aime bien cet avion. Et je le défendrai, pas avec des coups de poing hein.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Si je peu donner mon opinion: je l'aime bien cet avion. Et je le défendrai, pas avec des coups de poing&#8230; hein.



Pas question de se battre . Les smileys font écho à l'actualité juridique du "Père" de l'avion en question et au fait qu'il faut moderniser le rafale sans doute au vu de la perte du marché brésilien. Marché brésilien dont, de Sarkozy à Hollande, il a toujours été bon de faire croire pour des raisons, j'imagine, politiques qu'il était acquis au rafale alors que le premier choix a toujours été Saab


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> le premier choix a toujours été Saab



La faute à Bobby !


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2014)

Ivres, ils se coupent les oreilles..


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ivres, ils se coupent les oreilles..



Faut bien une punition 

On ne peut pas perdre impunément


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ivres, ils se coupent les oreilles..


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> En quoi est-ce amusant?



Moi je trouve ça très drôle les gens qui persistent dans leurs erreurs. 

Non mais sérieusement on sait jamais, toute amélioration du rafale peut entrainer une amélioration dans l'aviation civile.

Gardons l'esprit Coubertin dans les ventes d'avions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2014)

L'UMP s'inquiète pour &#8230; les bénéfices de Monsanto, s'oppose à la mise en place d'une agriculture plus écologique et demande le retour des expérimentations OGM en plein champs ! :hein:

Si si, ça se passe bien à l'Assemblée Nationale


----------



## jonson (11 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça très drôle les gens qui persistent dans leurs erreurs.
> 
> Non mais sérieusement on sait jamais, toute amélioration du rafale peut entrainer une amélioration dans l'aviation civile.
> 
> Gardons l'esprit Coubertin dans les ventes d'avions.



La diversité, la diversité&#8230; tu ne voudrais pas que les ri-cains aient le monopole tout non plus. Et puis le Rafale fonctionne très bien. Si même en France on dénigre notre propre savoir-faire industriel, comment voulez-vous qu'à l'international ils ne se moquent pas de nous?
Après c'est sûr, ça reste une arme de guerre. J'aimerai plus voir la France première en éco-développement par exemple, mais ce n'est le cas. 
Quitte à être bon dans un domaine, pourquoi pas celui-là. 

Un peu de chauvinisme bordel!!! 
Je parle même pas de patriotisme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> J'aimerai plus voir la France première en éco-développement par exemple, mais ce n'est le cas.
> Quitte à être bon dans un domaine, pourquoi pas celui-là.



Ah  Ben là, c'est pas gagné 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'UMP s'inquiète pour  les bénéfices de Monsanto, s'oppose à la mise en place d'une agriculture plus écologique et demande le retour des expérimentations OGM en plein champs ! :hein:
> 
> Si si, ça se passe bien à l'Assemblée Nationale


----------



## jonson (11 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah &#8230; Ben là, c'est pas gagné



Je persiste et signe LE RAFALE EST UN TRÈS BON AVION DE COMBAT. Multi-rôles et multitâches il n'a pas à rougir devant les F-22 Raptor de l'oncle SAM.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Je persiste et signe LE RAFALE EST UN TRÈS BON AVION DE COMBAT. Multi-rôles et multitâches il n'a pas à rougir devant les F-22 Raptor de l'oncle SAM.



Tu n'as pas compris le post de Pascal 77. Il constatait qu'on était mal parti pour l'éco-développement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Selon Manuel Valls, les propos racistes ne sont plus « diffusés » sur Twitter - PC INpact
> On est sur la même planète?
> Z'ont fumé quoi?



Apparemment la surveillance d'internet est à l'ordre du jour est pourrait s'avérer utile face aux trublions de tous ordres qui nourrissent les sujets d'actualité des media actuellement. On est très loin des envolées lyriques contre l'Hadopi... La ligue des droits de l'homme n'a pas fini d'avoir des sujets d'inquiétude. :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2014)

jonson&#8201;;12661163 a dit:
			
		

> Je persiste et signe LE RAFALE EST UN TRÈS BON AVION DE COMBAT. Multi-rôles et multitâches il n'a pas à rougir devant les F-22 Raptor de l'oncle SAM.



C'est beau la méthode Coué.

Il est peut-être bon, mais ne se vend pas. C'est le contraire d'Apple, c'est bon et ça se vend. 

De tout de façon, je ne suis pas bien placé pour savoir si un avion est bon ou pas&#8201;; par contre, je sais lire les courbes de ventes, et là, ce nest pas gagné.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2014)

Et pendant ce temps-là, en parlant de vente...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Je persiste et signe LE RAFALE EST UN TRÈS BON AVION DE COMBAT. Multi-rôles et multitâches il n'a pas à rougir devant les F-22 Raptor de l'oncle SAM.



Mais il se croute facilement
Pour ces deux là, trop de témoins visuels.
Et il y en a d'autres dont un en Dordogne dont la bouillie de pilote non éjecté a été retrouvée à 5 mètre sous terre...
Mais pour retrouver les infos, macach'


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais il se croute facilement
> Pour ces deux là, trop de témoins visuels.
> Et il y en a d'autres dont un en Dordogne dont la bouillie de pilote non éjecté a été retrouvée à 5 mètre sous terre...
> Mais pour retrouver les infos, macach'



"A priori l'accident n'a rien à voir avec l'avion, il s'agit d'un accident de vol" a déclaré le ministre de la Défense Hervé Morin,


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Je persiste et signe LE RAFALE EST UN TRÈS BON AVION DE COMBAT. Multi-rôles et multitâches il n'a pas à rougir devant les F-22 Raptor de l'oncle SAM.



Je ne peux pas dire, je n'en ai pas, donc pas pu le tester 



Cratès a dit:


> Tu n'as pas compris le post de Pascal 77. Il constatait qu'on était mal parti pour l'éco-développement.



Bon, il y en a au moins un qui suit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais il se croute facilement
> Pour ces deux là, trop de témoins visuels.
> Et il y en a d'autres dont un en Dordogne dont la bouillie de pilote non éjecté a été retrouvée à 5 mètre sous terre...
> Mais pour retrouver les infos, macach'



Le taux de perte de l'aéronautique navale française sur 50 ans est de 1 appareil par an en moyenne. Il faut admettre que c'est un métier risqué, aussi sûr que soit l'appareil.


Aux États-Unis, en septembre 2013, avec un sixième crash, le taux daccidents du F-22 était un peu au-dessus de 6 pour 100 000 heures de vol ; celui des F-15 et F-16 de 3-4, la moyenne des forces aériennes de lOTAN tournant autour de 4-5). Avec le temps, on espère que le F-22 se maintiendra à 2-3 accidents pour 100 000 heures. Voir : An F-22 Brought Down By A Hot Wire


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Le taux de perte de l'aéronautique navale française sur 50 ans est de 1 appareil par an en moyenne. Il faut admettre que c'est un métier risqué, aussi sûr que soit l'appareil.
> 
> 
> Aux États-Unis, en septembre 2013, avec un sixième crash, le taux daccidents du F-22 était un peu au-dessus de 6 pour 100 000 heures de vol ; celui des F-15 et F-16 de 3-4, la moyenne des forces aériennes de lOTAN tournant autour de 4-5). Avec le temps, on espère que le F-22 se maintiendra à 2-3 accidents pour 100 000 heures. Voir : An F-22 Brought Down By A Hot Wire




Ben, ça va. Faudrait trouver les statistique, mais je suis quasi-certain qu'il y a plus d'accidents par 100 000 heures de montée et descente ses escaliers (sachant qu'on peut faire monter une fois un escalier à mille personnes, mais pas monter mille fois un escalier à une personne). Quant aux escalators, je n'ose imaginer.
Sur ce, en cas d'accident d'escalier, on n'a pas à racheter un autre escalier. C'est un avantage non négligeable par rapport à l'avion de chasse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, ça va. Faudrait trouver les statistique, mais je suis quasi-certain qu'il y a plus d'accidents par 100 000 heures de montée et descente ses escaliers (sachant qu'on peut faire monter une fois un escalier à mille personnes, mais pas monter mille fois un escalier à une personne). Quant aux escalators, je n'ose imaginer.
> Sur ce, en cas d'accident d'escalier, on n'a pas à racheter un autre escalier. C'est un avantage non négligeable par rapport à l'avion de chasse.



Statistiques américaines sur les accidents :

*Injuries Associated With Consumer Products* (2009)


Stairs or steps : 1 334 455
Elevators, escalators, moving walks : 21 876
Beds : 613 870
Toilets : 86 450
Moralité : restez au rez-de-chaussée, ne dormez pas dans un lit, n'allez pas aux chiottes.


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

Je vois que le coup de marteau sur les doigts à de beaux jours devant lui...
La gamelle à vélo... un carton plein


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Statistiques américaines sur les accidents :
> 
> *Injuries Associated With Consumer Products* (2009)
> 
> ...




Redoutable Cratès...

Ceci étant, je voudrais bien savoir de quoi et comment on meut dans les WC. Il y a les classiques rupture d'anévrisme et hémorragies diverses, mais, là, ça fait beaucoup. Il y a donc d'autres causes. J'en imagine bien quelques unes, mais bon... :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------

Quant à n'allez pas aux chiottes, je trouve ça très imprudent : si tu fais pipi au lit, tu combines les risques des WC et les risques du lit. 
C'est la mort certaine, là,


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ceci étant, je voudrais bien savoir de quoi et comment on meut dans les WC. Il y a les classiques rupture d'anévrisme et hémorragies diverses, mais, là, ça fait beaucoup. Il y a donc d'autres causes. J'en imagine bien quelques unes, mais bon... :rose:



Toi, tu n'écoutes pas Bashung ? Il a pourtant bien tout expliqué :

_"J'm'enferme dans les WC de mon petit studio,
Et j'vais m'tirer la chasse d'eau,
Les somnifères c'est pour les riches, la roulette russe, c'est complètement idiot,
Quand on peu mourir d'un coup de chasse d'eau &#8230;"_

Paroles extraites de "je fume pour oublier que tu bois" (et citées de mémoire, je ne garantis pas à la virgule près)


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu n'écoutes pas Bashung ? Il a pourtant bien tout expliqué :
> 
> _"J'm'enferme dans les WC de mon petit studio,
> Et j'vais m'tirer la chasse d'eau,
> ...




Ah, si, c'est un des rares chanteurs de "variété" que j'adore.
Ça m'étonne pas que t'aime, parce que question de jeux de mots infâmes, c'est (j'écris pas c'était, il est toujours vivant dans ses disques) un artiste aussi.
Et puis il a commencé à être célèbre avec Gaby, oh Gaby de son deuxième album, et ça, c'est toute mon adolescence...


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Redoutable Cratès...
> 
> Ceci étant, je voudrais bien savoir de quoi et comment on meut dans les WC. Il y a les classiques rupture d'anévrisme et hémorragies diverses, mais, là, ça fait beaucoup. Il y a donc d'autres causes. J'en imagine bien quelques unes, mais bon... :rose:
> 
> ...



Chez certains, le geste consistant à vider le truc est précédé par le cri : "Tirez la chasse"... Et là, le drame, la famille débarque avec les fusils et tire.
Deprofundis et joie du coté des artisans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et puis il a commencé à être célèbre avec Gaby, oh Gaby de son deuxième album



Ah ben nan, Gaby oh Gaby, c'était le premier album (Roulette Russe), dans le second (Pizza), c'était "vertige de l'amour", le tube ! 

Cela dit, je n'ai jamais classé Bashung dans la "variété", le rock français existe aussi, tu sais (et ça n'est pas Little Bob qui me contredira ! ).


----------



## Le docteur (12 Janvier 2014)

Idem que Pascal.
Pour Little Bob aussi  (tu regardais les Enfants du Rock ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Idem que Pascal.
> Pour Little Bob aussi  (tu regardais les Enfants du Rock ?)



Nan, du moins, ça n'est pas pour ça que je le connais, mon petit frère est copain avec un des musiciens qui a souvent joué avec lui !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je n'ai jamais classé Bashung dans la "variété", le rock français existe aussi, tu sais (et ça n'est pas Little Bob qui me contredira ! ).



Ouais, mais ti'Bob il chante en anglais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, mais ti'Bob il chante en anglais...



Ben oui, mais même si Le Havre est la porte des USA, c'est quand même en France, hein ! 

EDIT : pis il n'est pas le seul français à chanter en anglais non plus, hein, regarde les débuts de Goldman


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2014)

Actu amusante


----------



## Le docteur (12 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, du moins, ça n'est pas pour ça que je le connais, mon petit frère est copain avec un des musiciens qui a souvent joué avec lui !



La classe ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais même si Le Havre est la porte des USA, c'est quand même en France, hein !
> 
> EDIT : pis il n'est pas le seul français à chanter en anglais non plus, hein, regarde les débuts de Goldman



On compte ceux qui chantent en yaourt ???


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> On compte ceux qui chantent en yaourt ???



T'as connu Ox toi ?

Si tu connais alors là....


----------



## Le docteur (13 Janvier 2014)

Non, mais on a tous des groupes locaux qui nous on parfois sérieusement sorti la crémerie... 
Je pense à un en particulier (j'ai le droit, je suis fan).


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, mais on a tous des groupes locaux qui nous on parfois sérieusement sorti la crémerie...
> Je pense à un en particulier (j'ai le droit, je suis fan).



Vas-y donne le nom...

Pour l'histoire, Ox, groupe havrais ne faisait pas que chanter en yaourt, leur style de jeu était une sorte de Jam Rock, en français on dit faire un buf, eux ils ont ouvert le dico, ils ont vu que buf en anglais c'est ox et roule ma poule, pas de complexe...


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Janvier 2014)

On a retrouvé les testicules des hippopotames - environnement - Directmatin.fr

Je suis perdu!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2014)

... Tidju, Dieudonné profite de l'arrivée de nos pandas chinois pour essayer de s'installer en Belgique ! ...




​


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2014)

A propos d'actualité , sait-on si "il" a encore fugué cette nuit ou si les services de sécurité l'ont chopé sortant en scooter par la rue Saint-Honoré ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2014)

yoffy a dit:


> A propos d'actualité , sait-on si "il" a encore fugué cette nuit ou si les services de sécurité l'ont chopé sortant en scooter par la rue Saint-Honoré ?



On s'en cogne. :sleep:


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2014)

Toi , peut-être , mais ces histoires façon Monaco en font rire d'autres !


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2014)

Qui ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2014)

Kate...

J'ai le doigt qui frétille sur le bouton _Ban user from thread_...


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2014)

Eux , par exemple !


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> On a retrouvé les testicules des hippopotames - environnement - Directmatin.fr
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis perdu!!!




Y zont un peu réinventé l'eau chaude.
Finalement, ils font une échographie pour localiser les roubignoles hippopotamesques qui sont planqués dans la cavité abdominale. 
Le planquage des roubignoles dans le ventre est un système bien connu d'adaptation darwinienne, qui a permis à certaines espèces ou la délinquance a eu à un moment un taux particulièrement élevé, dont, probablement les hippopotames, de survivre (disparition des bourses pour éviter ce choix terrible de "la bourse ou la vie", qui, dans un cas comme dans l'autre stoppe radicalement les possibilités de reproduction et met la survie de l'espèce en danger).


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Janvier 2014)

ce qui me rassure c'est que du coup, j'ai retrouvé mes amygdales.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ce qui me rassure c'est que du coup, j'ai retrouvé mes amygdales.




Ce deux trucs sui pendouillent derrière cette chose qui bouge souvent inconsidérément ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2014)

Mais ca fait encore rêver du monde cette licence ?

"Star Wars" : Chewbacca publie des dizaines de photos inédites de tournage - AlloCiné

Édith: merci pour la mise en forme automatique des liens url, je n'y arrivais pas avant :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Édith: merci pour la mise en forme automatique des liens url, je n'y arrivais pas avant :rose:



N00b


----------



## legritch (15 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais ca fait encore rêver du monde cette licence ?



Oui


----------



## Le docteur (16 Janvier 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Oui


Je trouve aussi. Sinon, je suis désolé de constater que je ne suis pas un geek.


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Janvier 2014)

yoffy a dit:


> Eux , par exemple !



Je trouve que tu as parfaitement répondu, tout le monde s'en cogne sauf la """""""""""presse"""""""""""".  

J'aime pas trop les sondages (outil mal utilisé), mais celui-ci ne circule pas dans la presse (normal) : 

53% des personnes interrogées jugent le secteur de la presse « dans  une mauvaise situation économique et financière ». Parmi eux, 66%  estiment que cette crise représente « un risque grave pour la démocratie  en France ».

A noter que la radio obtient le meilleur score en terme de confiance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je trouve que tu as parfaitement répondu, tout le monde s'en cogne sauf la """""""""""presse"""""""""""".
> 
> J'aime pas trop les sondages (outil mal utilisé), mais celui-ci ne circule pas dans la presse (normal) :
> 
> ...



Le risque, c'est le changement du paradigme qui anime "la presse", la transition a eu lieu (à vue de nez) au cours des années 60-70, période où le rôle de la presse, qui était jusque là d'informer le public, a radicalement changé, et est devenu "gagner (beaucoup) de l'argent". À partir du moment où l'information est devenu un produit de consommation soumis aux lois de la concurrence, il est évident que l'information (plus ou moins) objective a du laisser la place à "l'information qui se vend bien", quitte à la fabriquer de toutes pièces si nécessaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2014)

Vous la connaissez ? [YOUTUBE]vknFGX_ngsQ[/YOUTUBE]
Ne riez pas !


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Janvier 2014)

là! t'as fait très fort.

Simultanément le gps dans l'alim, le réseau par la carte ethernet non branché. Chapeau Tibo

Quant à la news du Figaro... comment dire, je pense qu'il y a encore un journaliste qui a passé trop de temps sur le site gorafi.

C'est un complot. C'est la guerre mondiale dans le monde (vous vous rendez compte). Et dire que les milieux autorisés le subodorent.

Je dubite (c'est pas un gros mot).


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2014)

Une affaire dramatique, mais qui pour une fois ne concerne pas les moules:

Une fourmi ninja esclavagiste identifiée aux Etats-Unis - Libération


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous la connaissez ? [YOUTUBE]vknFGX_ngsQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Ne riez pas !



J'ai fait le même rapprochement: on se souvient tous de cette folle, qui en était apparemment une, et on se disait que ça n'était réellement pas possible. Et on découvre, que peut-être ça l'est quand même. Autre époque.



OlivierMarly a dit:


> Quant à la news du Figaro... comment dire, je pense qu'il y a encore un journaliste qui a passé trop de temps sur le site gorafi.
> 
> C'est un complot. C'est la guerre mondiale dans le monde (vous vous rendez compte). Et dire que les milieux autorisés le subodorent.



Forcément c'est plus facile d'en s'en taper sur les cuisses, de s'en dégager et de se dire que ça ne concerne que les autres. Nouvelles révélations sur la NSA: &#8220;Il y aura un avant et un après Snowden&#8221;.


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> là! t'as fait très fort.
> 
> Simultanément le gps dans l'alim, le réseau par la carte ethernet non branché. Chapeau Tibo
> 
> ...



Je suis pas totalement de ton avis, sans tomber dans la théorie du complot, je me souviens que mon 1er ordinateur (un PC avec IR), dialogué avec un autre PC en IR alors qu'on avait rien demandé (il n'y avait pas de transfert de donnée par contre). Je suis pas adepte de la théorie du complot, mais il est largement envisageable d'être connecté à internet ou à une autre machine sans le savoir, tout comme mettre une puce GPS dans alim n'est pas impossible. Ce qui est loin d'être idiot comme place d'ailleurs ....

C'est pas le cas dans l'article et dans la conversation téléphonique, mais un ordinateur sans carte Ethernet mais avec du bluetooth peut se connecter à internet ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Janvier 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai fait le même rapprochement: on se souvient tous de cette folle, qui en était apparemment une, et on se disait que ça n'était réellement pas possible. Et on découvre, que peut-être ça l'est quand même. Autre époque.
> 
> 
> 
> Forcément c'est plus facile d'en s'en taper sur les cuisses, de s'en dégager et de se dire que ça ne concerne que les autres. Nouvelles révélations sur la NSA: &#8220;Il y aura un avant et un après Snowden&#8221;.



je comprends. 
Ce que je veux dire c'est que ça ne peut pas être fait à l'échelon industriel. Les technos radios étant ce qu'elles sont, la puissance d'émission nécessaire pour être captée à 8 Km (schéma du journal) est supérieur à 2watts. Ce qui n'est pas anodin du tout. Il faut en plus que la bande de fréquence soit vierge pour ne pas prendre le risque d'avoir des interférences ou d'être interceptée.
Ou on passe par des NFC (ou puces sans contacts) et la distance est nettement inférieure à 10M.

Techniquement, tout est possible mais l'intégration ne passerait pas inaperçue. L'installer dans un connecteur USB est possible avec une très faible puissance d'émission mais dans ce cas; il faut être à proximité immédiate pour capter le signal.

Une autre possibilité: la résonance magnétique utilisée en automobile pour intercepter les signaux sur le BUS VAN ou CAN. C'est une sorte de pince qui vient écouter les signaux, les transmet à un serveur qui les décode. Couplé à un récepteur GPS, c'est monstrueux de précision sur l'usage.

Donc, oui, si on est la cible de X, on peut intercepter tout ce qui est fait sur un ordinateur. Comme il est possible de reconstituer un historique à partir de la CB, du tél portable...

Pire: les fameux portiques Ecotaxes prennent en photo tout ce qui passe (autos, motos, camions) et est stocké ensuite.

Tous les pays ont un équivalent NSA, ce n'est pas parce que on en parle pas qu'ils n'existent pas. Et je suis d'accord avec vous, ça me G**** aussi.

NB: pour le GPS: dans une alim il ne servira à rien. Le GPS n'est qu'un récepteur des signaux émis par des satellites, si il n'y a pas de vue directes des satellites, il ne se passe rien (phénomène constable dans un tunnel avec un PND ou un smartphone). Idem pour les téléphones satellites qui ne fonctionnent qu'à l'extérieur.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2014)

Si on pouvait avoir un plus d'actu amusantes et un peu moins de commentaires chiants


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si on pouvait avoir un plus d'actu amusantes et un peu moins de commentaires chiants



si c'était possible ça ce saurait 

et sponsorisé par #moijesaistoutsurtoutetjairaisonquoiquilarrivequitteaetredunemauvaisefoisansnom

faudrait peut être penser à scinder ce fil en fait

et en créer un: actualité amusante ... point ! 

parce que pour les "ou pas", merci mais il y a déjà assez de média (tv, presse écrite, radio...) qui nous les gonflent à longueur de coupures pub :sleep:


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> si c'était possible ça ce saurait
> 
> et sponsorisé par #moijesaistoutsurtoutetjairaisonquoiquilarrivequitteaetredunemauvaisefoisansnom
> 
> ...



Ou pas 

Faits divers | Un nourrisson décédé trouvé au centre de tri de Dijon


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2014)

à pisser de rire, en effet


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si on pouvait avoir un plus d'actu amusantes et un peu moins de commentaires chiants



A qui le dis-tu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2014)

*Les intitulés de cours en ligne les plus mystérieux*

Quelques exemples :


_Est-ce quAlexandre était Grand ? _
_Tout est pareil_
_Dieu, César et Robin des Bois : comment le Moyen-Âge a été construit_
_Composer comme Mozart_
_Attention !_
_Améliorer votre image : la photographie des dents en pratique_


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ou pas
> 
> Faits divers | Un nourrisson décédé trouvé au centre de tri de Dijon



Je reconnais bien le Progrès, avec ses tournures de phrases limite dada :
« La mère, soupçonnée d'être celle de l'enfant, est entendue depuis jeudi matin. »


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2014)

Elle avait plus de place dans son congélateur....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

J'avais déjà posté le lien dans le "thread post mortem", mais je crois qu'il mérite une petite place dans nos "actualités" ...

Japon : décès du «dernier samouraï», en guerre jusqu'en 1974


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'avais déjà posté le lien dans le "thread post mortem", mais je crois qu'il mérite une petite place dans nos "actualités" ...
> 
> Japon : décès du «dernier samouraï», en guerre jusqu'en 1974



Bel exemple de fidélité et d'obéissance à un ordre absurde :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

J'ai toujours été fasciné par l'esprit et l'éthique des "samouraïs" et depuis une dizaine d'années je me plonge régulièrement dans l'étude du buke-shô-hatto (plus communément appelé bushido) qui est en fait le code de vie des samouraïs ... et c'est littéralement fascinant de constater que, outre les préceptes de droiture, bienveillance, politesse et sincérité, le courage, l'honneur et la loyauté sont érigés en art de vivre, si ce n'est en religion !

Donc, l'histoire de ce soldat japonais ne m'étonne pas outre mesure ...

Toutefois, en étudiant les passages relatifs au déshonneur (pris dans le sens large du terme) et à sa conséquence extrême, à savoir le seppuku, je me dis que peu d'hommes seraient encore vivants sur cette terre et qu'on se noierait littéralement dans une mare de sang !

De toutes manières, plus aucun de nos "dirigeants" ne serait encore en vie !


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De toutes manières, plus aucun de nos "dirigeants" ne serait encore en vie !



Notre président est déjà passé à la phase "C'est plus cul", on dirait.
(Oui, son japonais laisse à désirer mais son amour pour le maniement de son sabre reste entier)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

Et concernant le seppuku (vulgairement appelé Hara Kiri), je me permets de rappeler aux amateurs éventuels que Nephou et moi-même avions développé en 2005 une méthode propre et indolore qui, malheureusement n'a jamais pu être finalisée - ci-dessous, extrait du thread http://forums.macg.co/terrasse/born-to-partouze-107126.html déterré des caves de ce forum :

_Pour les nouveaux, le TKK ou Tenia Kiri Kit  avait été développé avec Nephou il y a quelques années ! Il était  destiné en premier lieu aux personnes désirant se faire Nara Kiri mais  qui ne supportent pas la vue du sang ou des abats baignant sur la  moquette ...
Le principe était très simple :
Au départ, il y a le "tenius fuckus" - une espèce très rare de tenia  japonais qu'on a retrouvé encore vivant dans les entrailles de quelques  samouraïs explosés au pied du Fuji Yama.
Ce tenia très coriace a la particularité, quand il est enfermé dans un  environnement frôlant les 36/37° centigrades pour l'homme ou 25°  plantigrades pour l'ours, à développer une dentition énorme et très  effilée qui lui permet de trancher un intestin normalement constitué en  deux ou trois pichenettes...
Les études menées par Nephou on démontrées qu'il était possible de le  cryogéniser et de l'insérer dans une petite capsule elle-même insérée  dans une gellule commune de type Imodium, question de ne pas se faire  chier !!!!!
Le candidat au Nara Kiri ingère donc cette gellule qui, doucement fond  et libère le "tenius fuckus" ... la suite, ben vous la devinez - faut  pas des photos non plus !!! 
Du côté des avantages, c'est propre ! c'est indolore et immédiat à  condition de ne pas tomber sur un tenius fuckus presbyte qui doit  chercher ses lunettes avant d'officier et c'est totalement silencieux à  condition que le narakiriteur ne s'accroche pas en tombant à la batterie  de cuisine flambant neuve de son nouvel appartement.
Malheureusement, toutes nos recherches ont été réduites à néant à cause  de poisson légèrement frelaté servi à la cantine un funeste jour  d'octobre durant lequel le patron du comité d'éthique chargé d'agréer  notre prototype s'est rué en tremblant sur nos échantillons en gueulant  ... vite !!!!! un Imodium !!!!! 
  _


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2014)

On peut aussi envisager la prise du _ténius fuckus _en suppositoire - la gellule pouvant alors se vendre en différentes tailles, formes et matières.

Oui, oui, même une reproduction de la tour Eifel en papier de verre, si on le souhaite.

Il serait en effet fort inopportun que la volonté de ne pas tâcher son tapis en metant fin à ses jours vienne entraver une compréhensible envie de vivre une expérience sensorielle inédite et inoubliable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je me permets de rappeler aux amateurs éventuels que Nephou et moi-même avions développé en 2005 une méthode propre et indolore qui, malheureusement n'a jamais pu être finalisée - ci-dessous, extrait du thread http://forums.macg.co/terrasse/born-to-partouze-107126.html déterré des caves de ce forum :
> 
> _Pour les nouveaux, le TKK ou Tenia Kiri Kit  avait été développé avec Nephou il y a quelques années ! Il était  destiné en premier lieu aux personnes désirant se faire Nara Kiri mais  qui ne supportent pas la vue du sang ou des abats baignant sur la  moquette ..._


_

Frère Nephou a toujours été un grand humaniste, à l'instar de quelques autres (Doc Evil, sonnyboy, aricosec et cie) quant à toi, ton dévouement à apporter de l'aide à ton prochain en peine est bien connue ! 

_


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

La NSA vient de m'envoyer un texto : il est enfin de nouveau question dans ce forum de caca, de suppositoires, de tour Eiffel et autre objets dont la destination est l'introduction rectale.

Thebig, je ne suis moi-même pas étranger ni inconnu du monde de la recherche fondamentale, puisqu'avec quelques camarades, nous avons inventés il y a une quinzaines d'années, après un certain nombre d'explorations cavernicoles désastreuses le célèbre Déofoufoune (eh oui, c'est nous, bien avant d'autres), dont la formule est aussi secrète que celle du coca cola, mais qui, comme chacun le sait contient du vin blanc (sauf la formule à la bière), du persil, de l'extrait lyophilisé de frites et de la mayonnaise. Méfiez vous des copies à la crème.

Je suis donc totalement fasciné par ta découverte et sa mise en application. Tant d'ingéniosité, mais aussi tant de puissance radicale et d'humanité dans une si petite gélule, j'en reste pantois. Ça relègue le suicide et l'euthanasie aux laxatifs, qui te permettent pourtant de quitter ce monde en un souffle (enfin en plusieurs, quand même), dans un douce impression de flotter, au rang d'antiquités barbares.

Merci, thebig, pour ce grand moment.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Merci, thebig, pour ce grand moment.



Je t'en prie, mais je dois te laisser maintenant ... Mifuge, mon ver domestique vient de se suicider en s'avalant lui-même !


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> .../...
> Thebig, je ne suis moi-même pas étranger ni inconnu du monde de la recherche fondamentale, .../...


Il s'agit plutôt de recherche fond*e*mentale, non ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je t'en prie, mais je dois te laisser maintenant ... Mifuge, mon ver domestique vient de se suicider en s'avalant lui-même !



Zut, s'il a commencé par la queue, il a dû avoir mal 
On a raté la news il y a 2 mois, mais celui-ci (il s'appelle Hoax, je crois) ne tient pas dans une gélule, et s'il t'avale, c'est par l'extérieur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Il s'agit plutôt de recherche fond*e*mentale, non ?



Quelque soit la caverne (peu importe la caverne pourvu qu'on n'y rentre pas avec un casque à pointe), on peut dire ça effectivement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------

Mais ça suufit. Revenons aux sujets sérieux, et parlons de la banque et des bourses (en hollandais, enfin, en néerlandais).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2014)

*HASTA SIEMPRE ? Pour perpétuer la révolution, le président vénézuelien adopte un chat*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais ça suufit. Revenons aux sujets sérieux, et parlons de la banque et des bourses (en hollandais, enfin, en néerlandais).



 ... ça ne m'étonne pas des hollandais ... 

J'ai travaillé un certain temps en Hollande et les fêtes d'entreprise étaient l'occasion rêvée pour eux de se laisser aller - la preuve ! :love:

ps : je suis la sorte de patriarche en bas à droite avec le filet (à moules bien entendu !) en mains !





​


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça ne m'étonne pas des hollandais ...
> 
> J'ai travaillé un certain temps en Hollande et les fêtes d'entreprise étaient l'occasion rêvée pour eux de se laisser aller - la preuve ! :love:
> 
> ps : je suis la sorte de patriarche en bas à droite avec le filet (à moules bien entendu !) en mains !




Ouaip, j'ai entendu la news sur LCI, en fait. Très pince-culs, genre, oui, il compare la banque et les bordels pendant 1/2 heure, graveleux, toussa...
Moi, ça m'a fait marrer.

Sinon, t'es super beau, ton numéro, c'est toujours le 69 69 XX XY ? :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2014)

!

Là, ça devient franchement ridicule ! 

Haribo : des bonbons « noirs» retirés de la vente en Scandinavie


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> !
> 
> Là, ça devient franchement ridicule !
> 
> Haribo : des bonbons « noirs» retirés de la vente en Scandinavie




Ecoute, moi, c'est un truc qui me gênait depuis longtemps, qu'on puisse sucer des noirs chez les esquimaux.
Quid des bonbons jaunes ? Et ceux au café ? Le scandale n'est qu'en partie résolu.
Et enlever un bonbon de son emballage, c'est limite un geste antisémite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------

Je sais, c'est un peu chiant de ne croquer que des bonbons blancs dans leur papier, mais c'est normal et je m'y suis fait.
On est multiculturel ou pas, merdre.


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2014)

ATTENTION ! Ne naviguez plus sur le web avec votre réfrigérateur !


Heureusement, pas besoin de frigo en hiver.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

loustic a dit:


> ATTENTION ! Ne naviguez plus sur le web avec votre réfrigérateur !
> 
> 
> Heureusement, pas besoin de frigo en hiver.



Pas d'accord, c'est bien embêtant, parce que c'est bien utile pour conserver un indicateur de santé essentiel, voire de quoi se faire de jolis masques de beauté.

Cameron, je t'aime :love:


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2014)

Le gilet de sécurité routière désormais disponible pour les poules.

Non, j'ai rien dit.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Janvier 2014)

Frédéric Mitterrand sur Hollande : « François, le niqueur magnifique » - Le nouvel Observateur

Venant de Frédéric Mitterrand quand même, pas mal, c'est pas comme si lui avait payé des gamins .... en Thaïlande.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Frédéric Mitterrand sur Hollande*: «*François, le niqueur magnifique*» - Le nouvel Observateur
> 
> Venant de Frédéric Mitterrand quand même, pas mal, c'est pas comme si lui avait payé des gamins .... en Thaïlande.



L'explication e en fait scientifique. Ça entretient et même améliore cul-I.
Mais faut-il branler du chef devant la masturbation ? Il n'en disent rien, je suis dépité.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Frédéric Mitterrand sur Hollande*: «*François, le niqueur magnifique*» - Le nouvel Observateur
> 
> Venant de Frédéric Mitterrand quand même, pas mal, c'est pas comme si lui avait payé des gamins .... en Thaïlande.


Oserai-je dire qu'on s'en branle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2014)

> on s'en branle



_cf- _ Patrick Font


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2014)

C'est facile de rire avec la sexualité.
On s'en branle !!!



Ça chie hein ?!?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est facile de rire avec la sexualité.
> On s'en branle !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as bien raison, et certains ne s'y trompent pas.
12% des lecteurs ont trouvé cette news inquiétante ou déprimante.

Sinon, normalement au bout de cinq semaines, ça devient noir et ça tombe tout seul, ce qui règle le problème.
He bien non, le cas clinique excite, non, existe bien, et on n'a pas de raison d'en douter.
Je vous laisse, il faut que j'aille acheter un VTT.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu as bien raison, et certains ne s'y trompent pas.
> 12% des lecteurs ont trouvé cette news inquiétante ou déprimante.



12% des lecteurs sont des voisins de ce type dont la femme ne travaille pas ? :rateau:



Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, normalement au bout de cinq semaines, ça devient noir et ça tombe tout seul, ce qui règle le problème.
> He bien non, le cas clinique excite, non, existe bien, et on n'a pas de raison d'en douter.
> Je vous laisse, il faut que j'aille acheter un VTT.



Essaie plutôt un bi-cross, parce que faire des figures en VTT


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 12% des lecteurs sont des voisins de ce type dont la femme ne travaille pas ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soit un peu indulgent, je débute, je débute 
Enfin, en vélo, pas en érection (même si finalement les deux sont assez proches : ça s'oublie pas, plus on commence jeune, mieux c'est mais on tient de moins en moins longtemps avec l'âge, et, évidemment, faut faire attention dans les tunnels qu'on connait pas).

Sinon, pour les voisin, t'as peut-être pas tord . Les deux réactions sont féminines, et la première espère qu'il en a profité...


----------



## Le docteur (18 Janvier 2014)

Le VTT, ça serait pas plutôt un truc à devenir stérile avant l'âge, non ?
J'aime bien le vélo, maiaiaiaiaias j'aiaiiiaiaiaiaiaia jaaaaaammmaaaaais coomommpris l'inintintintnteret de ... 
(enfin, vous avez compris l'idée, quoi).


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le VTT, ça serait pas plutôt un truc à devenir stérile avant l'âge, non ?
> 
> J'aime bien le vélo, maiaiaiaiaias j'aiaiiiaiaiaiaiaia jaaaaaammmaaaaais coomommpris l'inintintintnteret de ...
> 
> (enfin, vous avez compris l'idée, quoi).




Tu sais pas ce qui est bon. Faut enlever la selle, ça compense.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

Au Sénégal, si j'avais du sexe-apple (merdre, je viens de me luxer un lone frontal, purée, ça fait pas du bien), je mettrais un système "localiser mes roubignoles".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Au Sénégal, si j'avais du sexe-apple (merdre, je viens de me luxer un lone frontal, purée, ça fait pas du bien), je mettrais un système "localiser mes roubignoles".



 ... Attention ! On ne rigole pas avec ça !!!!!!!! ... Moi-même ayant été victime d'un de ces rétrécisseurs de sexe quand j'étais en Afrique, je peux vous garantir que ce n'est pas une légende urbaine !!!!!!!!!!!...

ps : ouf ! j'ai enfin trouvé une excuse valable !:rateau:
ps1 : Pascal ... ta g..... !
ps2 : Crates ... ta g..... !


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Attention ! On ne rigole pas avec ça !!!!!!!! ... Moi-même ayant été victime d'un de ces rétrécisseurs de sexe quand j'étais en Afrique, je peux vous garantir que ce n'est pas une légende urbaine !!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> ps : ouf ! j'ai enfin trouvé une excuse valable !:rateau:
> ps1 : Pascal ... ta g..... !






Arf, mais alors une question me taraude. Tu manges des mini-moules, ou bien... ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Arf, mais alors une question me taraude. Tu manges des mini-moules, ou bien... ?



A mon âge, je prends ce qui tombe ... même les "jumbos" !:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Attention ! On ne rigole pas avec ça !!!!!!!! ... Moi-même ayant été victime d'un de ces rétrécisseurs de sexe quand j'étais en Afrique, je peux vous garantir que ce n'est pas une légende urbaine !!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> ps : ouf ! j'ai enfin trouvé une excuse valable !:rateau:
> * ps1 : Pascal ... ta g..... !*



Taratata ! Y'a pas que Pascal. Je suis là, moi aussi !  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Taratata ! Y'a pas que Pascal. Je suis là, moi aussi !  :rateau:



 ... gna gna gna ! M'en fiche, j'ai édité mon message original !:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Arf, mais alors une question me taraude.


Une question, c'est sur ? parce que j'avais cru comprendre que les tiges de selle...


'fin bref


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Attention ! On ne rigole pas avec ça !!!!!!!! ... Moi-même ayant été victime d'un de ces rétrécisseurs de sexe quand j'étais en Afrique, je peux vous garantir que ce n'est pas une légende urbaine !!!!!!!!!!!...



Non c'est une histoire de brousse, elle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Non c'est une histoire de brousse, elle.



Je sais ! Mais je ne veux plus entendre parler de brousse depuis que j'ai subi les derniers outrages d'une bande de bonobos déchaînés et lubriques quand j'étais dans l'ex-Zaïre...

Sacrés bonobos va ! euh !...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je sais ! Mais je ne veux plus entendre parler de brousse depuis que j'ai subi les derniers outrages d'une bande de bonobos déchaînés et lubriques quand j'étais dans l'ex-Zaïre...
> 
> Sacrés bonobos va ! euh !...



Plus en entendre parler ? Vraiment ? :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Plus en entendre parler ? Vraiment ? :mouais:



 ... Arfffff ! Je me souviens bien de ces deux-là ... ils étaient sympas ! Ils n'obligeaient pas à embrasser !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Arfffff ! Je me souviens bien de ces deux-là ... ils étaient sympas ! Ils n'obligeaient pas à embrasser !!!!!!!:love:



Celui de gauche a la coupe de Bigdidou dis-donc !


----------



## Le docteur (18 Janvier 2014)

En même temps les bonobos, ça doit être encore dans ses cordes (quoique je me demande si ce ne sont pas les mieux pourvus des grands singes).
Tu serais peut-être un dieu pour des gorillettes ? Ca fait réfléchir (rappelons que l'érection d'un gorille culmine à 5cm à tout casser).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Celui de gauche a la coupe de Bigdidou dis-donc !



 ... Purée ! Imagine que Bigdidou soit le résultat de cette partouze infâme !!!! ...

Bigdidou ... je suis (peut-être !) ton père !!!!!!!!!!:afraid:


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Purée ! Imagine que Bigdidou soit le résultat de cette partouze infâme !!!! ...
> 
> Bigdidou ... je suis (peut-être !) ton père !!!!!!!!!!:afraid:




Papaaaaa !
Je me disais aussi, ce grain de beauté en forme de moule...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Papaaaaa !
> Je me disais aussi, ce grain de beauté en forme de moule...



Et si, en plus, t'as un petit "kiki", pas besoin de recherches sur l'ADN !!!! Dans mes bras, mon fils !


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Celui de gauche a la coupe de Bigdidou dis-donc !




Heu... Bon, ben, puisque je suis démasqué : c'est mon demi frère, en fait. J'ai piqué la photo dans l'album de famille :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et si, en plus, t'as un petit "kiki", pas besoin de recherches sur l'ADN !!!! Dans mes bras, mon fils !




Aucune moule ne pourra plus jamais nous séparer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2014)

Amusant !!!!! 

Le loueur Sixt surfe sur l'affaire Hollande-Gayet pour faire sa pub


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2014)

Donc, si j'ai bien tout suivi, avoir "big" dans son pseudo, ça évite de déformer ses pantalons au niveau de la braguette


----------



## Le docteur (18 Janvier 2014)

Les publicitaires sont toujours aussi puissants dans le concept...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les publicitaires sont toujours aussi puissants dans le concept...




Ah, je reprenais espoir avec les pubs Sixt, et tu fous tout en l'air !
Elle est belle, cette pub Diesel, merdre.
La pub Tom Ford m'a fait sourire. 
Je me demande ce qu'il font dans leur lit, tous ces censeurs qui veillent à protéger nos yeux chastes de toutes ces horribles choses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2014)

*Un Chinois se suicide après 5 heures de shopping passées avec sa femme*


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un Chinois se suicide après 5 heures de shopping passées avec sa femme*




C'est là qu'on voit que les chinois font leurs tous premiers pas dans notre belle société de consommation. N'importe quel occidental le sais et l'apprend tout petit.
Il ne faut jamais faire du shopping avec sa femme.
La preuve.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un Chinois se suicide après 5 heures de shopping passées avec sa femme*



Qui n'a pas manqué de le faire dans des conditions similaires...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est là qu'on voit que les chinois font leurs tous premiers pas dans notre belle société de consommation. N'importe quel occidental le sais et l'apprend tout petit.
> Il ne faut jamais faire du shopping avec sa femme.
> La preuve.



Surtout  si l'on en croit l'article  quand elle est du genre à se casser illico après le suicide de son compagnon, plutôt que d'attendre la police :mouais:

On peut plus faire confiance à personne en fait :

*États-Unis: mal-être et moral en berne dans les forces nucléaires*

_ Trente-quatre officiers ont été suspendus la semaine passée pour avoir triché à un contrôle de routine de leurs compétences. Deux d'entre eux sont par ailleurs accusés de possession de drogues.
__ En octobre, quatre autres officiers avaient été suspendus pour s'être endormis à leur console en laissant ouverte la porte blindée de leur poste de lancement._​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qui n'a pas manqué de le faire dans des conditions similaires...



Oh &#8230; Surement pas grand monde, tenir 5 heures n'est pas à la portée du premier venu, moi, j'aurais sauté avant la fin de la deuxième heure 

Sinon, il y en a un qui trouve que les services de son concessionnaire en cas d'accident sont insuffisants ! 

Et si vous avez un peu froid, creusez, ça réchauffe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2014)

Pourquoi y a-t-il un lapin sur la Lune?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

A propos de chinois, grave dérappage en Espagne qui rit avec sinisme (c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour racisme anti-chinois. J'ai hésité avec : en Espagne où le rire est siniste).

Espérons qu'il vont interdire les bonbons jaunes.

Quant à nous, il est tout de même temps qu'on arrête de boire des p'tits jaunes.

Moi, ça fait longtemps quje refuse de soigner les jaunisses, qui sont en fait des maladies qu'on développe uniquement pour se foutre de la gueule des chinois.




Ceci étant, on m'enlèvera pas de l'idée qu'il y a des trucs pas clairs dans les nems d'un certain nombre de restaus chinois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

Miam.

[YOUTUBE]lRj0EAw44ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2014)

Le seul souci c'est que les restaurants ne sont pas nommés. En Suisse je regarde l'émission "A bon entendeur" qui elle n'hésite pas à nommer et localiser les commerces à éviter.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> "A bon entendeur" qui elle n'hésite pas à nommer et localiser les commerces à éviter.


Ça fait un sacré bout de temps, qu'ils n'ont rien dit sur les restaurants chinois 

Plus dégueulasse, tu meurs 

De plus en plus réels


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A propos de chinois, grave dérappage en Espagne qui rit avec sinisme (c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour racisme anti-chinois. J'ai hésité avec : en Espagne où le rire est siniste).



Dit-il avec cynisme !


----------



## inkclub (19 Janvier 2014)

Dexia : le salaire des dirigeants augmenté de 30 % au 1er janvier


Sauvé de la faillite par les Etats belge et français à l'automne 2008, le groupe Dexia a été durement frappé par la crise de la dette, ce qui a rendu nécessaire un second sauvetage en octobre 2011. Selon la Cour des comptes, les déboires de la banque ont coûté 6,6 milliards d'euros à la France.

@+++


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dit-il avec cynisme !



Je travaille dur...
L'élève rattrapera-t-il le Maître ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Janvier 2014)

Vos parents ont-ils été moutonniers en choisissant votre prénom ?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vos parents ont-ils été moutonniers en choisissant votre prénom ?




Mon Dieu, tous ces Kevin. Les pauvres...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

Pas drôle, mais d'une beauté assez fascinante (et j'imagine assez terrifiante quand on est sur place).


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2014)

Kevin c'est quand même mieux que Kevin de Bordeaux, Kevin de table, Kepinard, Kepiquette ou Kevinasse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2014)

*Il cache de l'ecstasy dans un Kinder Surprise*

Encore un p'tit farceur


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Il cache de l'ecstasy dans un Kinder Surprise*
> 
> Encore un p'tit farceur



Il n'y avait pas déjà eu un précédent à plus grande échelle il y a quelques mois, des trafiquants ? Ça me dit quelque chose, ça  :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (19 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ça fait un sacré bout de temps, qu'ils n'ont rien dit sur les restaurants chinois
> 
> Plus dégueulasse, tu meurs
> 
> De plus en plus réels



Alors que dans le même temps des brousses pareilles, ça commence à être en voie de disparition.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Il cache de l'ecstasy dans un Kinder Surprise*
> 
> Encore un p'tit farceur



Moi, je ne suis pas étonné. T'as vu le sourire des gamins de la pub ?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y avait pas déjà eu un précédent à plus grande échelle il y a quelques mois, des trafiquants ? Ça me dit quelque chose, ça  :mouais:





C'est possible, apparemment c'est un classique. Ça va finir par devenir un miracle d'y trouver un jouet...

- 2009

- 2010


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2014)

Je l'ignorais (je manque de malice parfois), mais une recherche sur « kinder egg drug smuggling » sur un moteur de recherche donne effectivement des résultats étonnants. Apparemment, cacher de la drogue dans des Kinder Surprise est une technique très courante.

D'un autre côté, le chocolat c'est déjà une drogue.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

Ja savais pas non plus. Mais je comprends pourquoi les gamins ont l'air hallucinés (enfin, plus que d'habitude...) après des Kinders.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2014)

... C'est du belge !!!!!!

La police fait souffler le passager d'une voiture anglaise - 7SUR7.be


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2014)

Alors, je tiens à préciser que ce n'est pas drôle, tout à fait dramatique pour le patient, et je vous épargne les commentaires du site médical qui a relayé la news.
Mais, bon, certains chirurgiens ont encore le feu sacré.
Si celui-ci ne finit pas en taule, une réorientation professionnelle s'impose (et si possible loin de toute matière inflammable).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est du belge !!!!!!
> 
> La police fait souffler le passager d'une voiture anglaise - 7SUR7.be




Que ferait-on sans 7sur7.be ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2014)

Immaculée conception, le retour

C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est elle :


> "C'est un cadeau de Dieu"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est du belge !!!!!!
> 
> La police fait souffler le passager d'une voiture anglaise - 7SUR7.be



Si ça se trouve, le flic était aussi éméché que le conducteur de la voiture. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h04 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Immaculée conception, le retour
> 
> C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est elle :



Cadeau surprise.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Immaculée conception, le retour
> 
> C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est elle :



Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de rapprocher cette nouvelle d'une autre : 

*La livraison avant la commande... une nouvelle idée folle d'Amazon*

Au fond, c'est le même principe : on est livré avant même d'avoir commandé


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de rapprocher cette nouvelle d'une autre :
> 
> *La livraison avant la commande... une nouvelle idée folle d'Amazon*
> 
> Au fond, c'est le même principe : on est livré avant même d'avoir commandé&#8230;



Ben, c'est ça. Et pourquoi pas la police chez toi avant que tu tapes sur ta femme et tes gamins ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, c'est ça. Et pourquoi pas la police chez toi avant que tu tapes sur ta femme et tes gamins ?



ça c'est Minority Report


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Alors, je tiens à préciser que ce n'est pas drôle, tout à fait dramatique pour le patient, et je vous épargne les commentaires du site médical qui a relayé la news.
> Mais, bon, certains chirurgiens ont encore le feu sacré.
> Si celui-ci ne finit pas en taule, une réorientation professionnelle s'impose (et si possible loin de toute matière inflammable).
> 
> ...



Ben si j'en crois l'article 



> L'année dernière, il y a eu cent cas de ce genre aux Etats-Unis."



Pour une fois, ce ne sont pas les belges qui détiennent le pompon !


----------



## cillab (21 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si j'en crois l'article
> 
> 
> 
> Pour une fois, ce ne sont pas les belges qui détiennent le pompon !



non non c'est les FRANÇAIS qui touchent les pompons
rupture de stok de VIAGRA du a une importante commande de L'ÉLYSÉ
Aprés le dernier épisode du MARIAGE POUR TOUS 

le nouveau feuilleton que tout le monde attend  LA BÉLLE ET LE SCOOTER 14 millions de télèspéctateurs en VO et 3D
production DSK


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2014)

*cillab* faut que t'arrêtes de faire une fixette... 

Va te tirer une chiquette dans un coin, ça va te calmer


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bla


Franchement, tu te trouves drôle ?


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si j'en crois l'article
> 
> Pour une fois, ce ne sont pas les belges qui détiennent le pompon !




Oui, les 100 cas/par an aux USA, j'ai trouvé ça stupéfiant. L'alcool à 70°, sur un patient, même s'il est en hypothermie contrôlée qui est tout de même un minimum chaud (enfin en principe*) et l'arc électrique du bistouri électrique, comment dire...

*Ça me rappelle l'éternelle histoire qui traîne en troisième année dans les salles de dissection :
Le chirurgien (évidemment le 1er janvier) après avoir vidé consciencieusement son patient : " Bon, je referme".
L'anesthésiste, qui se réveille : "Attends, tu remets rien à l'intérieur ?"
Le chirurgien : "Ah, merde, je me demandais ce que tu foutais là, aussi.... C'était pas une autopsie ?"


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est du belge !!!!!!
> 
> La police fait souffler le passager d'une voiture anglaise - 7SUR7.be



C'est marrant parce que bien avant cette "histoire", une histoire drôle existait déjà, cela va remettre en cause énormément de choses.

Les Belges s'inspirent enfaite des histoires drôles et non l'inverse comme je l'ai toujours pensé


----------



## Vin©ent (21 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est du belge !!!!!!
> 
> La police fait souffler le passager d'une voiture anglaise - 7SUR7.be



 :love: Parfois, la Belgique me manque...

Tiens, du même tonneau, les handicapés Belge aiment apparemment la bitte... :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, les 100 cas/par an aux USA, j'ai trouvé ça stupéfiant. L'alcool à 70°, sur un patient, même s'il est en hypothermie contrôlée qui est tout de même un minimum chaud (enfin en principe*) et l'arc électrique du bistouri électrique, comment dire...



Moi ce qui m'a le plus surpris c'est que la douleur l'ait réveillé. Parce que question douleur une opération comme c'est qu'il subissait ça doit déjà être pas mal !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2014)

Quand on vous dit que le MacDo, ce n'est pas bon pour la santé...

À table les enfants (beurk !) !


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'a le plus surpris c'est que la douleur l'ait réveillé. Parce que question douleur une opération comme c'est qu'il subissait ça doit déjà être pas mal !!




Ah, oui, tiens, bien vu... Je n'avais pas repéré ça, en lisant en diagonale.
Du coup, la news est très suspecte, effectivement. Etonnant que ça ait été repris sur des sites médicaux. C'est strictement impensable qu'un patient opéré "à coeur ouvert", qui est curarisé, morphinisé, refroidi, en narcose profonde, et probablement sous circulation extra-corporelle se réveille... Où alors l'anesthésiste s'est pris des sacrées bouffées de protoxyde d'azote...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> [
> À table les enfants (beurk !) !



Curieusement ce que ne mentionne pas l'article c'est qu'il s'agit de produits non traités chimiquement, donc forcément plus susceptible de trouver des animaux comme j'en trouve dans ma salade du jardin. 

Reste qu'un bon nettoyage au vinaigre blanc élimine déjà une bonne partie de cette population.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Curieusement ce que ne mentionne pas l'article c'est qu'il s'agit de produits non traités chimiquement, donc forcément plus susceptible de trouver des animaux comme j'en trouve dans ma salade du jardin.
> 
> 
> 
> Reste qu'un bon nettoyage au vinaigre blanc élimine déjà une bonne partie de cette population.




Oui, sur LCI, un responsable de la Sodexo précise qu'il s'agit de repas "bio". Je suis d'accord avec toi, faut savoir ce qu'on veut, y a pas de magie. Bio, ça veut dire pas d'insecticides, pas de traitement contre les champignons et tout ça. Ça moisit plus vite, et faut donc s'attendre à la possibilité de trouver des petites bêtes, et des chenilles dans les choux ou la salades, rien de très anormal. C'est pas des cafards, hein...
On veut du bio, mais mais sans les contraintes et les effets collatéraux. 
Ben oui, quand on les tue pas à coup d'insecticides, y a des chenilles dans la salade, un panneau d'interdiction, ça suffit pas. Y a de la terre dans les poireaux cultivés en pleine terre, les comcombres bio sont tordus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2014)

Cela dit, ce sont des protéines, de la viande au prix des légumes, de quoi ils se plaignent ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On veut du bio, mais mais sans les contraintes et les effets collatéraux.


Dans ce cas, il faut utiliser d'anciennes variétés de légumes, fruits, dont certaines résistaient mieux que d'autres avant la venue des produits actuellement utilisés. 
J'ai le souvenir de tomates à peau dure, ridées, qui ne pourrissaient pas plus vite que les actuelles cultivées hors sol. Ne parlons pas des pommes de terre et autres carottes 

Dans ma jeunesse, une famille de paysan complète mettait la main à la pâte, les personnes qui de nos jours sont dans des homes spécialisés restaient à la maison pour aider la famille. Ce n'est plus possible.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, ce sont des protéines, de la viande au prix des légumes, de quoi ils se plaignent ?


Pourquoi entendons nous dire tous les jours que les légumes sont trop chers :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2014)

à chier ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

Dans le même registre : 

Le prince Harry : spécialisé en design de toilettes...


----------



## cillab (22 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> _"Donneur de leçons, qu'en pense le PS ?"
> 
> C'est quasiment officiel maintenant, si quelqu'un insulte quelqu'un c'est la faute du PS. Vive le parti de l'opposition .... yahouuuuuu on va bien se marrer. Copé a loupé une occasion de dire quelque chose d'intelligent pour changer.
> _



aprés la belle au bois dormant WALD DISNEY  sortie mercredi en salle LA BELLE ET LE SCOOTER

nouveaux télefilm  LA LANTERNE EN FOLIE  saison 1 lol


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2014)

Grug a dit:


> à chier ?


Normal, ce sont les chiottes du biathlon, donc on y met des bichiottes


----------



## Le docteur (22 Janvier 2014)

Bon, pour les histoires de scooter, je reprendrais la petite phrase d'Olivier Besancenot : le problème c'est surtout que le PS couche avec le MEDEF, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon, pour les histoires de scooter, je reprendrais la petite phrase d'Olivier Besancenot : le problème c'est surtout que le PS couche avec le MEDEF, non ?



Aaaaaah Besancenot et sa vision binaire du monde... :sleep:


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2014)

cillab a dit:


> le nouveau feuilleton que tout le monde attend  LA BÉLLE ET LE SCOOTER





cillab a dit:


> aprés la belle au bois dormant WALD DISNEY  sortie mercredi en salle LA BELLE ET LE SCOOTER



Ben en ce moment, ici, c'est surtout "L'Alzheimer et... Qui déjà ?" on dirait...

Et la première saison est vraiment à chier.


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ben en ce moment, ici, c'est surtout "L'Alzheimer et... Qui déjà ?" on dirait...
> 
> Et la première saison est vraiment à chier.



Nan, il a trouvé ce qu'il croit être un excellent gag et il le répète pour être sur que nous autres gogols ayons une chance supplémentaire de capter.


----------



## cillab (22 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *cillab* faut que t'arrêtes de faire une fixette...
> 
> Va te tirer une chiquette dans un coin, ça va te calmer



tu es belge chez nous c'est la masturbation  si cela te calme ,je vois que tu es un habituer de la chose cela ne me dérange pas

par contre MR BERLUSCONI  traite de plagia  les BOUMGA BOUMGA  de la LANTERNE
la nouvelle piece  comme l'a dit le maire de BORDEAUX il attend encore la 2é dame


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2014)

cillab a dit:


> tu es belge chez nous c'est la masturbation  si cela te calme ,je vois que tu es un habituer de la chose cela ne me dérange pas



Hé les belges, vous venez de vous faire insulter... 

Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire


----------



## ergu (22 Janvier 2014)

cillab a dit:


> par contre MR BERLUSCONI  traite de plagia  les BOUMGA BOUMGA  de la LANTERNE
> la nouvelle piece  comme l'a dit le maire de BORDEAUX il attend encore la 2é dame



Au début des années 90, je prenais quotidiennement le train à Juvisy  - train souvent affublé d'un retard certain, voire annulé.
J'y voyais parfois ce type, toujours tout seul, affublé d'une sorte de tic nerveux : dès que le micro avait fini d'annoncer le retard, il se metait à taper du pied par terre en marmonant en rythme : "Sont encore en train d'se branler ! Sont encore en train d'se branler" une bonne dizaine de fois.
Il recommençait dès l'annonce suivante.

Tu me fais beaucoup penser à lui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2014)

cillab a dit:


> tu es belge chez nous c'est la masturbation  si cela te calme ,je vois que tu es un habituer de la chose cela ne me dérange pas
> 
> par contre MR BERLUSCONI  traite de plagia  les BOUMGA BOUMGA  de la LANTERNE
> la nouvelle piece  comme l'a dit le maire de BORDEAUX il attend encore la 2é dame



Il ne manque pas des mots dans tes phrases ?


----------



## Le docteur (22 Janvier 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aaaaaah Besancenot et sa vision binaire du monde... :sleep:



Ah! Les libéraux et leur vision binaire du monde ! 
Mais entre deux il y a deux trois trucs (je ne parle pas ses serviteurs du second groupe déguisés en parti(es), mais d'une gauche non caricaturale, peu représentée dans les médias, certes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h14 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé les belges, vous venez de vous faire insulter...
> 
> Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire



Les Belges parle cette langue-là ? Moi je ne comprend strictement rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé les belges, vous venez de vous faire insulter... Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire



 ... Désolé ! Pas le temps ! Suis en train de tirer une chiquette !!!!!

Et puis, je me suis déjà occupé de Charybde ... vais tomber sur Cillab après !:rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire



le laisser se fatiguer dans son coin :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans le même registre :
> 
> Le prince Harry : spécialisé en design de toilettes...



Il faut dire qu'il s'y connaît en trône, même s'il n'est pas en tête de liste pour monter dessus quand l'actuelle occupante aura cédé la place.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> le problème c'est surtout que le PS couche avec le MEDEF, non ?



Après avoir couché avec les communistes, les verts... De véritables girouettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Au début des années 90, je prenais quotidiennement le train à Juvisy



Ah &#8230; je savais bien, qu'on finirait par te trouver une tare &#8230; Tu ne t'en étais pas vanté jusqu'ici, hein, canaillou ! :hein:

Juvisy, c'est là que je me suis réveillé une fois après avoir pris un train sur la voie habituelle sans vérifier que c'était le bon en gare d'Orsay (j'habitais Orly, à l'époque &#8230; lointaine &#8230; années 70)


----------



## Le docteur (22 Janvier 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Après avoir couché avec les communistes, les verts... De véritables girouettes



Ben PS, Verts et MEDEF, c'est plus une coucherie c'est une partie fine.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé les belges, vous venez de vous faire insulter...
> 
> 
> 
> Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire




Noooon !
La peine de mort, en Gelbique, c'était affreux.
La lapidation avec des moules, passe encore.
Mais ce qu'il faisaient avec les frites... :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Noooon !
> La peine de mort, en Gelbique c'était affreux.
> La lapidation avec des moules, passe encore.
> Mais ce qu'il faisaient avec les frites... :sick:



Pis faut voir comment ils attifaient les pauvres condamnés &#8230; Tiens, une photo de condamnés se rendant, sous les quolibets de la foule impitoyable, sur les lieux de leur exécution en place publique ! :afraid:


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

Mon Dieu ! 
Heureusement que la Belgique n'existe plus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mon Dieu !
> Heureusement que la Belgique n'existe plus.



Allez y ! Gaussez-vous bien et profitez ..... Le jour où vous passerez la frontière il n'y aura pas seulement les plumes, mais j'amènerai le goudron aussi !


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez y ! Gaussez-vous bien et profitez ..... Le jour où vous passerez la frontière il n'y aura pas seulement les plumes, mais j'amènerai le goudron aussi !




Vous avez du goudron, en Belgique ? :mouai: Au pire, je finirai enduit d'huile de friture usagée et couvert de coquilles de moules.
M'en fous. C'est pas l'odeur qui me dérangera (je n'utilise pas plus de savon que la moyenne des français) et j'irai me laver, enfin me rincer (pas de gros mots) sous le zizi du Manneken-Pis.
Le tout petit zizi belge du Manneken-Pis :rateau:



Et puis, si je peux pas entrer en Belgique, tant que les moules peuvent en sortir avec leurs frites, hein...


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Janvier 2014)

Après les Belges, les Américains :

Facebook peut perdre 80% de ses utilisateurs

"deux étudiants en doctorat de la prestigieuse université américaine de Princeton"

Prestigieuse ? Si elle l'était il n'y aurait nul besoin de le préciser. 

J'ai hâte de lire un prochain sujet de thèse aussi palpitant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> "deux étudiants en doctorat de la prestigieuse université américaine de Princeton"
> 
> Prestigieuse ? Si elle l'était il n'y aurait nul besoin de le préciser.



Ben, elle a quand même quelques titres à s'enorgueillir, nonobstant le nombre de prix Nobel obtenus par ses membres et les trois présidents des USA issus de sa formation, c'est, entre autres, la seule université américaine à avoir compté un certain professeur Albert Einstein dans ses rangs, déjà, rien que ça &#8230;


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Janvier 2014)

Einstein, Einstein, faudrait relativiser quand même.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le tout petit zizi belge du Manneken-Pis :rateau:..



... Attention ! Je te sens arriver là ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2014)

Comme disait la jeune mariée


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Attention ! Je te sens arriver là ....




Tu me prends pour un bonobono, là


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Attention ! Je te sens arriver là ....



Ben dis donc:

Bah dis-donc... tu viens plus aux soirées ? - Vidéo Dailymotion

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu me prends pour un bonobono, là



Histoire d'O (en trop)?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

Bon, le Conseil de l'Ordre a fini par bouger, après deux ans, mais c'était plus possible de les laisser continuer dans la surenchère.
Si ça pouvait les calmer un peu, mais j'en doute...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bon, le Conseil de l'Ordre a fini par bouger, après deux ans, mais c'était plus possible de les laisser continuer dans la surenchère.
> Si ça pouvait les calmer un peu, mais j'en doute...



Et toi, t'en pense quoi des statines ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et toi, t'en pense quoi des statines ?




Que je viens de voir encore cette après midi un patient emmerdé comme tout avec des douleurs musculaires diffuses sous Crestor 
Je perds pas de vue que ça ne bloque que la synthèse du cholestérol par l'organisme et que ça ne détruit pas le cholestérol qu'on bouffe (ça ne remplace pas un régime alimentaire, ça le complète si besoin), et que le cholestérol LDL (le "mauvais") est le dernier des grands facteurs cardio-vasculaire : d'abord le tabac, puis hypertension artérielle et diabète, puis obésité, puis sédentarité et enfin hypercholestérolémie LDL.
On a des référentiels assez précis, mais la prescription chez les patients en prévention primaire (avant tout problème) et sans facteur de risque ou avec un ou des facteurs facilement corrigibles ou améliorables est de plus en plus discutée et discutable, vu leur tolérance qui apparaît de plus plus très médiocre (douleurs musculaires et tendineuses diffuses +++, surtout avec certains, moins avec d'autres), et leur bénéfice réduit dans ce contexte.

Par contre, pour avoir failli crever d'une allergie après avoir mangé des crevettes, je bénis tous les jours mon allergo qui a trouvé que ce n'était les crevettes, mais un antibiotique qu'on avait foutu dedans pour les conserver (pratique habituelle, semble-t-il, miam...) et qui m'a évité un second problème grâce à l'adrénaline auto-injectable qu'il m'avait prescrit.
Pour un charlatan, il a plutôt bien fait son boulot, je trouve...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu me prends pour un bonobono, là



Si tu as voulu dire bonobo, il n'y a pas de quoi se sentir rabaissé. Les singes sont des êtres sensibles, parfois même délicats.  

*VIDEO. Un chimpanzé remis en liberté remercie la soigneuse Jane Goodall - L'Express*


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Si tu as voulu dire bonobo, il n'y a pas de quoi se sentir rabaissé. Les singes sont des êtres sensibles, parfois même délicats.



Nan, il a voulu dire ça :




Mais bourré, il voit double, alors  :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2014)

Vous laissez rien passer ! 

Sinon pour les bonobobos (merdre, j'y arrive vraiment pas :rose, d'abord c'est pas moi qui a commencé, c'est tout la faute à thebig.


----------



## OlivierMarly (24 Janvier 2014)

ha, ça devient croustillant, il y a eu des choses entre les 2.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h39 ----------

L'avantage avec les bonobos, c'est que le sexe est ambivalent, ils sont bisexetruels


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le jour où vous passerez la frontière il n'y aura pas seulement les plumes, mais j'amènerai le goudron aussi !



Oh, j'ai juste eu droit à la maréchaussée samedi dernier. Ni plumes, ni goudron mais il a fallu parlementer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon pour les bonobobos (merdre, j'y arrive vraiment pas :rose



C'est tout-à-fait compréhensible ! D'ailleurs, les bonobobobos sont tellement rapides, nerveux et excités, que même si tu as affaire à un "tout seul", t'as l'impression d'être encerclé ... au propre comme au figuré d'ailleurs ...


----------



## patlek (24 Janvier 2014)

Rrrrroooouuummmmmmm tatataaaaaammmmmm (Musique angoissante)


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/vu-s...ats-cannibales-fonce-vers-le-royaume-uni.html


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Janvier 2014)

patlek a dit:


> rrrrroooouuummmmmmm tatataaaaaammmmmm (musique angoissante)
> 
> un navire fantôme plein de rats cannibales fonce vers le royaume-uni - le nouvel observateur



marin belge !!!! Mouahahahaha :d:d:d:d


----------



## OlivierMarly (24 Janvier 2014)

Un espion russe espionne les utilisateurs Facebook

Non pas que la source soit géniale, mais les espions ne manquent pas d'ingéniosités;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Rrrrroooouuummmmmmm tatataaaaaammmmmm (Musique angoissante)
> 
> 
> Un mystérieux navire fantôme "plein de rats cannibales" affole les Britanniques - Le Nouvel Observateur



Dans le genre, on n'a pas été mal non plus.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2014)

Lemmy est malade 

Mais bon, il a largement dépassé 27 ans


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lemmy est malade



malade ? 

étonnant, lui qui a toujours apporté été un exemple d'hygiène de vie


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Rrrrroooouuummmmmmm tatataaaaaammmmmm (Musique angoissante)
> 
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/vu-s...ats-cannibales-fonce-vers-le-royaume-uni.html




Qu'on soit cannibale, d'accord. Mais de là à manger des anglais nourris à la viande bouillie, y a une marge. Ils risquent pas grand chose, les britishs.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Qu'on soit cannibale, d'accord. Mais de là à manger des anglais nourris à la viande bouillie, y a une marge. Ils risquent pas grand chose, les britishs.



Ca me rappelle un Astérix : on menace des romains d'être servis aux lions agrémentés de sauce à la menthe, en cas d'échec. Un légionnaire ou je ne sais qui : "mais c'est horrible". Et un autre : "oui, pauvres bêtes".


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2014)

Le maréchal Pétain reçoit du courrier pour facture non payée. 


http://www.estrepublicain.fr/insolite/2014/01/24/un-rappel-de-facture-pour-philippe-petain


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans le genre, on n'a pas été mal non plus.



Ouais, m'enfin, nous, on ne l'a quand même pas laissé partir à la dérive tout seul dans l'océan, on lui a juste fait faire une (grande) tournée d'adieu (mais il est vrai qu'il a aussi fini chez les anglais) !


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un Astérix : on menace des romains d'être servis aux lions agrémentés de sauce à la menthe, en cas d'échec. Un légionnaire ou je ne sais qui : "mais c'est horrible". Et un autre : "oui, pauvres bêtes".



 :love:

..._*bouillis*_ à la menthe !
Ça dégoûte même Obélix de manger du sanglier. Excellent Goscinny ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, m'enfin, nous, on ne l'a quand même pas laissé partir à la dérive tout seul dans l'océan, on lui a juste fait faire une (grande) tournée d'adieu (mais il est vrai qu'il a aussi fini chez les anglais) !



Tu parles de Johnny ou d'Antoine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu parles de Johnny ou d'Antoine ?



Du Clem !


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Janvier 2014)

Comme pas mal de médecins, je suis un agriculteur raté (j'ai loupé Agro comme pas mal de potes, mais j'exagère, je voulais faire de la pisciculture de poissons tropicaux en Bretagne, je déconne pas, et c'est p'tre mieux que je me sois planté tout de suite...). 
Ça fait plaisir de voir que d'autres avaient la vocation initiale et ont basculé vers un métier de mamelles (pas de vaches, mais, bon, c'est déjà ça).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

Sinon, pas amusant, mais pour ceux qui douteraient encore que les boissons light sont bien une saloperie et une escroquerie...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Janvier 2014)

Dépendance à l'insuline, quand tu nous tiens...

Pour revenir aux mannequins qui voulaient devenir médecin, ça ne fait que me conforter dans un constat maintes fois fait : il y a une certaine forme de connerie qui n'a aucune idée de son propre état. Être médecin, pour ces demoiselles c'est forcément pour elles puisque c'est un métier qui gagne et qu'elles le valent bien (complexe de Loréal).
Elles peuvent se prendre piteuse sur piteuse à l'école elles n'en désespèrent pas moins d'être en haut de l'échelle sociale. C'est un dû. C'est tout. Moi, mon nombril, mon petit monde perso.

Dépendance à l'insulaire, quand tu nous tiens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Pour revenir sur la bouffe, j'aime bien la théorie selon laquelle si on sait écouter et attendre les signaux de son corps on ne grossit pas. 
Par contre si on commence à évaluer par son petit soi ce dont on a besoin, on se plante à tous les coups.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour revenir sur la bouffe, j'aime bien la théorie selon laquelle si on sait écouter et attendre les signaux de son corps on ne grossit pas.
> 
> Par contre si on commence à évaluer par son petit soi ce dont on a besoin, on se plante à tous les coups.




Je dois dire que j'ai la même sensation intuitive que toi, et, ce depuis longtemps...
Les théories développées autour du système de la récompense, pourraient d'ailleurs trouver à s'intégrer dans une histoire comme ça.

Mais je fais bien attention à fermer ma gueule histoire de pas me faire bruler vif sur l'hôtel des Dogmes de la Diététique Toute Puissante (Amen).


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais je fais bien attention à fermer ma gueule *histoire de pas me faire bruler vif* sur l'hôtel des Dogmes de la Diététique Toute Puissante (Amen).



Donc, tu ne crains pas qu'ils te bouffent tout cru &#8230; C'est déjà ça ! 

Cela dit : pourquoi "sur l'hôtel des Dogmes de la Diététique" ? J'aurais plutôt pensé au "restaurant des dogmes &#8230;", nan ? Hein ? Ah ! Tu voulais dire "*l'autel*" ? 'tain, j'ai failli pas le voir, celui là ! :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, tu ne crains pas qu'ils te bouffent tout cru  C'est déjà ça !
> 
> Cela dit : pourquoi "sur l'hôtel des Dogmes de la Diététique" ? J'aurais plutôt pensé au "restaurant des dogmes ", nan ? Hein ? Ah ! Tu voulais dire "*l'autel*" ? 'tain, j'ai failli pas le voir, celui là ! :rateau:




M'en fous, je me suis déjà vengé ailleurs.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2014)

Sous les flashs du commissariat. 

parcourez la galerie photo vous aurez de belles surprises. 

notamment un bien jeune Bill Gates tout sourire  au milieu de Kurt Cobain, Janis Joplin...


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2014)

Sincères voeux de rétablissement à lui, mais c'est pas gagné.
Une pneumonie frontale, ça doit pas être facile à soigner. Ça doit être encore une sinusite vésicale ou un rhume de cerveau mal soigné.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> Sous les flashs du commissariat.
> 
> parcourez la galerie photo vous aurez de belles surprises.
> 
> notamment un bien jeune Bill Gates tout sourire  au milieu de Kurt Cobain, Janis Joplin...



L'article a passé le pire, que j'ai entendu à la radio. Sous l'influence de l'alcool et de la drogue, bon, passe encore. Mais, surtout, il écoutait Daft Punk 
Bon, il a une excuse, il avait pris de l'alcool et des drogues.

Bon, je me prépare, je sens les emmerdes venir.


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sous les flashs du commissariat.
> 
> parcourez la galerie photo vous aurez de belles surprises.
> 
> notamment un bien jeune Bill Gates tout sourire  au milieu de Kurt Cobain, Janis Joplin...


Jane Fonda :love: et Steve Mc Queen  
Y'a pas, pour les portraits la photo noir et blanc c'est quand même plus chouette


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sincères voeux de rétablissement à lui, mais c'est pas gagné.
> Une pneumonie frontale, ça doit pas être facile à soigner. Ça doit être encore une sinusite vésicale ou un rhume de cerveau mal soigné.



À moins qu'il ne fasse partie de ces individus "au front bas"  "Très bas" !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

La Réunion: 24 vaches tuées simultanément par la foudre

le Monaco flottant pour vos futures vacances


----------



## legritch (27 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yZj0s7CVE9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> La Réunion: 24 vaches tuées simultanément par la foudre



"[...] un éleveur de Bras-Creux (Tampon), Jean-Paul Bègue [...]

Pays fascinant : c'est pas partout qu'il y a des Bègue à Bras Creux dans le Tampon.


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Janvier 2014)

comme disait mon grand père:
c'est les jeux de mots laids qui rendent les gens bêtes.

Coucou77


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> comme disait mon grand père:
> 
> c'est les jeux de mots laids qui rendent les gens bêtes.
> 
> ...




C'est vrai que la fréquentation de Pascal et de thebig ne nous grandissent pas.


Mais quel délice... :rose:


----------



## tahartag (28 Janvier 2014)

Une autre nouvelle triste ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2014)

tahartag a dit:


> Une autre nouvelle triste ...



Sans doute voulait-elle dire qu'elle avait du chien


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Janvier 2014)

tu voulais dire mordant?

parce que rottweiller...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> tu voulais dire mordant?
> 
> parce que rottweiller...



Aussi  D'ailleurs, on la sent un peu "sur les dents", ces jours ci


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2014)

Pas drôle du tout (mais alors là, vraiment pas), mais suffisamment gerbant pour figurer ici (le houpa du titre du fil). C'est là (j'ai pas trop de mots).
Le point de départ est que les labos européens se sont récemment mis à refuser de fournir des produits aux bourreaux texans et, de façon générale, interdire que leurs produits soient utilisés pour les exécutions  (mieux vaut tard que jamais). Toute une industrie texane mise à mal par une dépendance technologique européenne, ça mérite d'être souligné.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------

Beaucoup plus léger, l'Equateur envisage de surmédicaliser ses prisons (qui vont devenir de vrai petits hôpitaux).


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Janvier 2014)

Non, vos enfants ne devront pas se masturber à la maternelle - Libération


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Pas drôle du tout (mais alors là, vraiment pas), mais suffisamment gerbant pour figurer ici (le houpa du titre du fil). C'est là (j'ai pas trop de mots).
> Le point de départ est que les labos européens se sont récemment mis à refuser de fournir des produits aux bourreaux texans et, de façon générale, interdire que leurs produits soient utilisés pour les exécutions  (mieux vaut tard que jamais). Toute une industrie texane mise à mal par une dépendance technologique européenne, ça mérite d'être souligné.



Vient là une question que je me pose. Loin de moi l'approbation d'une quelconque peine capitale, mais on trouve bien des produits létaux pour le suicide assisté qui sont je pense assez doux pour la personne qui souhaite mourir, alors pourquoi ces produit ne sont-ils pas utilisés ?
Parce que la douleur fait partie de la peine ?


----------



## patlek (29 Janvier 2014)

C' est vraiment des lèche-culs les anglais...

L'anus en chocolat, une petite douceur moulée sur un vrai postérieur !- RTL Pour lui- RTL.be


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Beaucoup plus léger, l'Equateur envisage de surmédicaliser ses prisons (qui vont devenir de vrai petits hôpitaux).



Et donc, tu laisse tout tomber ici pour aller bosser là bas ? :rateau:

Sinon :



			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> ce texte inscrit dans le nouveau Code pénal, qui peut valoir à jusqu'à cinq de prison en cas d'erreur médicale.



Cinq quoi ? "secondes" ? "minutes" ? "heures" ? "journées" ? "semaines" ? "mois" ? "années" ? "lustres" ? "siècles" ? "éons" ?


----------



## Le docteur (29 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Pas drôle du tout (mais alors là, vraiment pas), mais suffisamment gerbant pour figurer ici (le houpa du titre du fil). C'est là (j'ai pas trop de mots).
> Le point de départ est que les labos européens se sont récemment mis à refuser de fournir des produits aux bourreaux texans et, de façon générale, interdire que leurs produits soient utilisés pour les exécutions  (mieux vaut tard que jamais). Toute une industrie texane mise à mal par une dépendance technologique européenne, ça mérite d'être souligné.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------
> ...



Je remarque aussi qu'apparemment l'euthanasie des animaux, finalement, c'est pas "eu" du tout, et que ça ne choque personne.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Janvier 2014)

Ça vaut largement les pets de lapin


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vient là une question que je me pose. Loin de moi l'approbation d'une quelconque peine capitale, mais on trouve bien des produits létaux pour le suicide assisté qui sont je pense assez doux pour la personne qui souhaite mourir, alors pourquoi ces produit ne sont-ils pas utilisés ?
> 
> Parce que la douleur fait partie de la peine ?




C'est une question que je me suis très souvent posée. Rien de plus simple que de faire passer ad patres très rapidement et en douceur ses contemporains en détournant des médicaments de leur usage.
Le débat à propos de la peine mort est une chose. La façon dont elle est appliquée en est une autre.
Et les américains font preuve en la matière d'un cynisme et d'un sadisme inouïs.
Nous savons tous qu'on peut attendre aux USA 15-20 ans dans les couloirs de la mort, et les conditions de vie dans ces couloirs.
Le cérémonial de l'exécution elle même est d'un sadisme incroyable sous des couverts d'humanité.
On commence par t'injecter des anxiolytiques quelques jours avant, histoire de bien te mettre dans l'ambiance (comme si un produit pouvait calmer ta peur de mourir de façon certaine, programmée et implacable). 
Le jour de l'exécution on t'injecte un anti-allergique au cas où tu ferais une allergie grave au curare qu'on va t'injecter pour te tuer (je te jure, c'est vrai).
On t'attache sur une sorte de brancard dans la salle d'exécution, on te perfuse, puis tu attends quelques heures que les spectateurs, pardons, les témoins, arrivent et s'installent.
Le protocole d'exécution consiste en l'injection successive de trois produits :
- un inducteur d'anesthésie à dose standard et non adaptée au poids et évidemment non adaptée en temps réel à la réponse individuelle très variable. Autrement dit, si tu as des chances d'être plongé dans une certaine torpeur, il y a beaucoup de risques pour que tu ne sois pas endormi de façon profonde et gardes une conscience de ce qui va se passer ensuite, et c'est pas joyeux.
- puis un dérivé du curare, qui te paralyse complètement, y compris les muscles respiratoires. Si tu es ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit peu conscient, je te laisse imaginer l'horreur. Mais c'est très confortable pour le public qui ne voit plus le supplicié bouger.
- enfin, on t'injecte du chlorure de potassium concentré à doses massives afin de provoquer une fibrillation ventriculaire puis un arrêt cardiaque. Le seul détail, c'est qu'injecté rapidement, et à forte concentration, les douleurs et les sensations de brulures intenses et diffuses sont inouïes, capables de te réveiller, même si le pentothal qu'on a commencé à t'injecter t'a endormi (dans une anesthésie, la douleur ne réveille pas parce qu'après l'induction, on poursuit la narcose avec produit, et... ben qu'on t'injecte les doses nécessaires de dérivés morphiniques pendant l'intervention...).

On remet à la famille un certificat décès où la cause notée de la mort est "homicide par empoisement".

Le côté sympa, c'est que les produits utilisés sont facturés à ta famille (d'où l'intérêt d'économiser sur les produits, je suppose). 

Très sincèrement, si je devais choisir, j'opterais pour la guillotine ou une pendaison bien faite. Le processus est si rapide que tu ne ressens très probablement aucune douleur (il y a eu beaucoup d'études sur la guillotine, parce que c'est utilisé pour euthanasier les animaux de laboratoire dans certains contextes, et, si on peut exécuter comme on veut nos congénères, on n'a plus le droit depuis longtemps de faire n'importe quoi avec les animaux dans les labos), à part une sensation de coup sur la nuque, puis, peut-être de basculer en avant (avec la guillotine).


----------



## Le docteur (29 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Non, vos enfants ne devront pas se masturber à*la*maternelle - Libération



En même temps, les énervés qui pondent ce genre de rapport et préconisations me font un peu peur.. Et d'ici là qu'un jour on trouve quelques zozos pourvus par erreur de responsabilités (ça ne manque pas) pour essayer de les appliquer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est une question que je me suis très souvent posée. Rien de plus simple que de faire passer ad patres très rapidement et en douceur ses contemporains en détournant des médicaments de leur usage.
> Le débat à propos de la peine mort est une chose. La façon dont elle est appliquée en est une autre.
> Et les américains font preuve en la matière d'un cynisme et d'un sadisme inouïs.
> Nous savons tous qu'on peut attendre aux USA 15-20 ans dans les couloirs de la mort, et les conditions de vie dans ces couloirs.
> ...


Ce que tu dis sur les méthodes utilisés sur les animaux me glace. 
Par contre, c'est clair que le chlorure de potassium, il y a des moyens plus agréables de mourir (et pas seulement à cause du passage du produit).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça vaut largement les pets de lapin



J'imagine le gars qui débarque avec une bougie pour voir comment vont ses bêtes et se retrouve en slip avec une coupe afro à la porte de l'étable...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'imagine le gars qui débarque avec une bougie pour voir comment vont ses bêtes et se retrouve en slip avec une coupe afro à la porte de l'étable...



Toi, faut que tu arrêtes Tex Avery


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> à part une sensation de coup sur la nuque, puis, peut-être de basculer en avant (avec la guillotine).



Pour clore le sujet, un médecin guillotiné à la révolution avait demandé à son assistant de prendre sa tête tout de suite après son exécution et de le regarder il essaierait de communiquer avec lui. 
l'assistant raconte que ses paupières ont clignées plusieurs fois. 

Malheureusement je n'ai pas de sources sur cette histoire. il y a bien longtemps qu'on me l'a racontée.


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Janvier 2014)

wouah c'est gore.

Quelle drôle d'idée!


----------



## Gwen (29 Janvier 2014)

Non, c&#8217;était pour faire avancer la science. Je comprends parfaitement l&#8217;idée derrière : est-ce qu&#8217;on est conscient que l&#8217;on vient de perdre la tête, c&#8217;est à dire, est-ce que le cerveau fonctionne encore ? En effet, pourquoi le cerveau s&#8217;arrêterait immédiatement, il y a encore du sang pour l&#8217;irriguer pendant quelques secondes. Ce n&#8217;est pas comme une coupure d&#8217;électricité, ce sont des fluides, donc plus longs à s&#8217;évacuer.

Moi, en tout cas, je me suis déjà posé la question, mais je me suis dit que je ne voulais pas tester sur moi-même. Et je n&#8217;ai jamais trouvé de personne pour m&#8217;aider. Bon, je n&#8217;ai pas bien cherché non plus, je suis sûr que je trouverais des volontaires en plus  Mais de tout de façon, je n&#8217;ai pas de guillotine personnelle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2014)

Un peu gore tout ça ! 

Je me rappelle qu'à l'armée, pour les séances de bizutage, on avait une sorte de guillotine à sexe ... :rateau: ... qui ne coupait rien, bien évidemment !

Lorsque la lame tombait, elle se contentait de casser une ampoule d'éther qui s'écoulait sur le kiki de l'infortuné à la grande joie de tous les bizuteurs !!!!!

Désolé, c'est HS, mais c'est quand même plus marrant que la vraie guillotine !:love:

ps pour Pascal et Crates : oui, je sais, dans mon cas ils avaient été obligés d'en fabriquer une microscopique ... Bon, c'est dit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pour clore le sujet, un médecin guillotiné à la révolution avait demandé à son assistant de prendre sa tête tout de suite après son exécution et de le regarder il essaierait de communiquer avec lui.
> l'assistant raconte que ses paupières ont clignées plusieurs fois.
> 
> Malheureusement je n'ai pas de sources sur cette histoire. il y a bien longtemps qu'on me l'a racontée.



Cette anecdote est liée aux observations du Dr Beaurieux, en 1905, lors de l'exécution dans le Loiret d'un condamné nommé Henri Languille. Albert Camus évoque succinctement cet épisode dans ses _Réflexions sur la guillotine_, pour l'ouvrage sur la peine capitale qu'il a publié avec Arthur Koestler en 1956. Voir le rapport de Beaurieux ici : https://criminocorpus.org/bibliotheque/page/14782/#page

La querelle sur la survie possible du cerveau des décapités remonte à la Révolution : La querelle des têtes tranchées : Les médecins, la guillotine et l'anatomie de la conscience au lendemain de la Terreur - Cairn.info

Les expériences récentes faites sur des rats semblent montrer que la conscience pourrait subsister quatre secondes au plus dans une tête décapitée : Pour la Science - Actualité - Derniers instants d'un décapité


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Cette anecdote est liée aux observations du Dr Beaurieux, en 1905, lors de l'exécution dans le Loiret d'un condamné nommé Henri Languille. Albert Camus évoque succinctement cet épisode dans ses _Réflexions sur la guillotine_, pour l'ouvrage sur la peine capitale qu'il a publié avec Arthur Koestler en 1956. Voir le rapport de Beaurieux ici : https://criminocorpus.org/bibliotheque/page/14782/#page
> 
> La querelle sur la survie possible du cerveau des décapités remonte à la Révolution : La querelle des têtes tranchées : Les médecins, la guillotine et l'anatomie de la conscience au lendemain de la Terreur - Cairn.info
> 
> Les expériences récentes faites sur des rats semblent montrer que la conscience pourrait subsister quatre secondes au plus dans une tête décapitée : Pour la Science - Actualité - Derniers instants d'un décapité




Eh, beh... Je connaissais pas l'histoire de ce pauvre Henri Languille.
En fait, il y a plein d'études chez l'animal (motivées par les problèmes éthiques que pose la décapitation des animaux à des fins d'euthanasie (anesthésié) ou de protocoles d'études (non anesthésiés), par exemple dans les neurosciences). L'étude de l'activité cérébrale a été monitorée avant, pendant et après la décapitation, et il y a un pic d'activité juste après la décapitation, y compris chez l'animal anesthésié, suggérant non seulement que la perte de conscience n'est pas immédiate (mais qu'elle persiste quelques secondes, jusqu'à 30s), mais aussi que le geste en lui même réveillerait les animaux anesthésiés. Les voies de transmission de la douleur étant par définition coupées et comme il n'y a pas de lésions des centres du traitement de la douleur (le thalamus, en particulier), on n'a pas de raison de croire que le geste, extrêmement rapide (ça se chiffre en dixièmes de secondes) soit douloureux. Un peu étrange, beaucoup pensent à une sensation de coup sur la nuque, une sensation de bascule du corps en avant, une certaine confusion de ne plus pouvoir bouger les orteils, puis plus rien...
Je vous sort pas les références, c'est pas trop le sujet du fil...


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2014)

Pour les rats vous vous doutez de ce que je vais dire : que la cause animale prenne le pouvoir qu'on puisse faire mumuse avec les ratés de l'expérimentation qui jouent à ce genre de chose (je ne plaisante même pas complètement : les pseudo-scientifiques fétichistes de l'expérience sont à éradiquer pour le bien de la science).


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

On ne peut hélas pas totalement se passer de ça dans un certain nombre de domaines, dont les neurosciences. Si on guérit ton Alzheimer un jour, ce sera grâce aux rats décapités...


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

Attaque, il faut réinitialiser vos identifiants Yahoo !

La source vaut ce qu'elle vaut mais bon. La question n'est plus de savoir qui a été touché mais qui ne l'a pas encore été...


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

Ça devient vraiment infernal, et, alors que j'étais à fond dedans, je commence à me poser de sérieuses questions à propos du Cloud...


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

j'ai consulté Gorafi et d'après les cloud; il va pas faire beau. Même un peu de pluie est possible.

C'était Mr Meteo en direct du clown.

PS: si mon médecin met mon dossier en ligne, je suis tranquille: les pirates meurent tous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

Et pourtant, tout enfant, déjà, on me répétait à l'envie qu'il fallait toujours bien rester dans les clouds pour traverser sans danger :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## legritch (31 Janvier 2014)

Des cliniques chinoises "traitent" l'homosexualité par décharges électriques


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Des cliniques chinoises "traitent" l'homosexualité par décharges électriques




Ça doit traiter toute sexualité...


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Des cliniques chinoises "traitent" l'homosexualité par décharges électriques


on rigole mais le traitement par électrochoc existe toujours et contrairement à ce que je pensais, c'est très encadré et semble t'il efficace pour certaines pathologies.

Ca m'a fait bizarre quand j'ai appris ça.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> on rigole mais le traitement par électrochoc existe toujours et contrairement à ce que je pensais, c'est très encadré et semble t'il efficace pour certaines pathologies.
> 
> Ca m'a fait bizarre quand j'ai appris ça.



Il est toujours en vigueur sur MacG dans le caveau des bannis, mais ça ne marche pas tant que ça. 

Mais on continue, parce que c'est rigolo.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> on rigole mais le traitement par électrochoc existe toujours et contrairement à ce que je pensais, c'est très encadré et semble t'il efficace pour certaines pathologies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca m'a fait bizarre quand j'ai appris ça.




Quasiment plus. Très rarement dans certaines dépressions très sévères résistantes à tous les antidépresseurs, et sous anesthésie générale.
Pour le caveau des bannis, je pense qu'on se passe d'anesthésie et qu'en prime on leur casse les membre à coups de tours PC, mais je m'arrête là, parce que je n'ai pas trop envie d'aller les rejoindre pour y voir de près. Il y a des choses dont on ne parle pas.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On ne peut hélas pas totalement se passer de ça dans un certain nombre de domaines, dont les neurosciences. Si on guérit ton Alzheimer un jour, ce sera grâce aux rats décapités...



Ca reste à voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h37 ----------




OlivierMarly a dit:


> on rigole mais le traitement par électrochoc existe toujours et contrairement à ce que je pensais, c'est très encadré et semble t'il efficace pour certaines pathologies.
> 
> Ca m'a fait bizarre quand j'ai appris ça.



Ne me relance pas là-dessus. On a rebaptisé ça "sismothérapie" et on y colle vite fait même les "dépressions sévères" dont parle BigDidou s'ils sont un peu trop récalcitrants dans certaines cliniques. 
J'ai fait un burn out (prolongé &#8212; dont je suis sorti dans un sale état, du coup) et c'était la hantise de ma compagne qu'on m'y fasse passer ou que je finisse par demander moi-même d'y aller. La "clinique" faisait pratiquer ça par des potes d'à côté totalement non qualifiés. J'ai vu un type qui y avait eu droit : il marchait en se tenant aux murs. Ce genre de visions d'horreur, on en reste marqué pour la vie et ça fout une envie carabinée de foutre le feu à certains "établissements".
Pour la "sismo", la différence avec les bonnes vieilles méthodes (auxquelles ont goûté des gens comme Althusser &#8212; lisez son bouquin quand il dit que les médecins diagnostiquèrent ensuite une "légère tendance à la paranoïa" (noonnn ? Comment est-ce possible ?) c'est qu'on vous endort et on vous inocule un peu de curare (oui, comme les condamnés à mort et sans doute pour les mêmes raisons : que vous ne bougiez pas de façon trop inquiétante). C'est donc moins impressionnant mais les dégâts, parfois irréversibles sur le cerveau sont bien là, eux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

La psychiatrie aurait sérieusement besoin d'une thérapie à la lance d'incendie. Il y a une tripotée de gens qu'il faudrait définitivement empêcher de nuire, et une bonne partie des autres, on devrait leur interdire de prétendre qu'ils soignent qui que ce soit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Quasiment plus. Très rarement dans certaines dépressions très sévères résistantes à tous les antidépresseurs, et sous anesthésie générale.


Là, je suis mort de rire (jaune).
Vaut mieux le caveau des bannis que ce dont je parle plus haut.

Mais bon, tant que ça paye la jaguar du maître des lieux, hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> on rigole mais le traitement par électrochoc existe toujours et contrairement à ce que je pensais, c'est très encadré et semble t'il efficace pour certaines pathologies.
> 
> Ca m'a fait bizarre quand j'ai appris ça.



Ah, donc, en fait, ce pauvre Le Pen et les autres, on les a accusé à tort de tortures, tout ce qu'ils voulaient faire, en Algérie, entre 54 et 61, c'était guérir ces pauvres maghrébins, avec leur gégène (et au Chili, les subordonnés de Pinochet, pareil)  !


----------



## legritch (1 Février 2014)

Ohio man's dying wish &#8212; to be buried riding his 1967 Harley-Davidson &#8212; fulfilled with extra-large casket | National Post


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2014)

On vit une époque formidable

Pitain...
D'accord le mec est un gros con, ce qu'il a fait est plus que nul et méprisable, mais franchement son geste nécéssite-t-il des appels au meurtre et des pétitions adressées à deux ministres ? Sans compter que son nom ayant été divulgué il doit avoir chaud aux fesses...


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca reste à voir.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h37 ----------
> 
> ...




J'aurais dû effectivement préciser que je ne parlais que d'une petite portion des milieux psychiatriques, ceux des CHU (qui sont par ailleurs loin d'être parfait, ce n'est pas moi qui vais mettre à dite du bien de la psychiatrie), mais, où même là où il reste une grande violence institutionnelle, en général plus faute de moyens que d'autre chose, bien qu'il y ait des améliorations, lentes, certes, mais certaines.
L'introduction d'un contrôle judiciaire dans les hospitalisations sous contrainte a été très salutaire et ça a transformé le respect du droit des patients, quand juge joue le jeu.
Pour le curare, tûes dur, c'avant toit pour que le patient ne se blesse pas. L'effet collatéral sur sa sécurité fait que l'emploi du curare impose que les les exceptionnelles sismos se fassent au bloc, avec un anesthésiste attentif, un plateau d'intubation prêt et tutti quanti...
Enfin, en CHU...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2014)

Les sismo ne sont pas du tout exceptionnelles (et même en CHU, j'ai des doutes). De toute façon qui va en CHU ? En général, c'est encore pire. On fait comme dans la clinique dont je parle : on bourre tout le monde de cette merde super à la mode d'Anafranil, on leur colle des anxio à hautes doses dès qu'il bouge une oreille, et bien plus longtemps que ne le permet la posologie recommandée. Si ça bouge encore, on te finit aux neuroleptiques. 

Quant aux "fous", j'ai déjà vu comme on les traite (les piqûres pour un mois collé aux schizophrène qui les laissent à l'état semi-humain pendant plusieurs jours, parce que c'est plus simple que d'adapter le traitement "en ambulatoire").

Les dépressions sévères sont très nombreuses. Et ça ne va pas s'arrêter. Parce que : 
1. On refuse d'admettre comme une cause directe et principale les conditions de travail (on essaie de faire sauter les quelques centres qui prenaient le problème de front &#8212; si je ne m'abuse les gestionnaires ont fini par avoir Marie Pezé qui mettait cette vérité dérangeante un peu trop en avant).
2. Quand on "soigne" en  fait on enfonce. On "oublie" de dire à quelqu'un à qui on colle des AD combien de temps il mettra à se désintoxiquer de ces merdes. On "oublie" aussi de lui dire que les effets secondaires sont en réalité dévastateurs (anéantissement de la libido, tremblements, prise de poids, sommeil, dérèglement d'à peu prés tout : à mon avis le système hormonal, la gestion de l'insuline etc. en prennent un gros coup dans les dents&#8212; et je ne parle que des AD soi-disants sans effets secondaires &#8212; mort de rire!). On oublie de leur dire que ça peut même leur bousiller le foie. On oublie surtout de leur dire que ça ne sert strictement à rien et qu'une méta-analyse a prouvé (même si l'interprétation est étrangement prudente pour les dépressions lourdes) que ça ne méritait pas le nom de médicament, d'un point de vue scientifique. 
Comme on "oublie" de dire aux électrocutés que leur mémoire va peut-être se barrer, qu'ils vont ressembler à des zombies pendant "un certain temps" (à dire avec la voix de Fernand  Raynaud) et que cette méthode "scientifique" n'est basé que sur un empirisme bordélique et une énorme dose d'aveuglement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

On va rendre la philo obligatoire en fac de médecine. Avec un peu de chance ça remettra un peu les idées en place de la prochaine génération...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable
> 
> Pitain...
> D'accord le mec est un gros con, ce qu'il a fait est plus que nul et méprisable, mais franchement son geste nécéssite-t-il des appels au meurtre et des pétitions adressées à deux ministres ? Sans compter que son nom ayant été divulgué il doit avoir chaud aux fesses...



ouais ! 

l'exemple 

encore heureux que ce n'est pas Dieudonné qui ait martyrisé le chat


----------



## ergu (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable





			
				Le Figaro a dit:
			
		

> après avoir posté des vidéos où on le voit maltraité un chat.



Devant cet article maltraitant la langue française, je demande l'arrestation immédiate du Figaro !


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable
> 
> Pitain...
> D'accord le mec est un gros con, ce qu'il a fait est plus que nul et méprisable, mais franchement son geste nécéssite-t-il des appels au meurtre et des pétitions adressées à deux ministres ? Sans compter que son nom ayant été divulgué il doit avoir chaud aux fesses...



Encore une victime du Web 2.0. Le web "communautaire" encourage tous les connards de ce genre à coup de PTDR etc. Le Web "communautaire" adore aussi lyncher.  Pas de pot.
En même temps, on a bien dit que les tueurs en série commençaient comme ça ?

Personnellement je n'irais pas chialer sur le sort de ce sinistre connard. La connerie l'a rendu célèbre, la connerie lui aura fait la peau. La messe est dite !


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> 2. Quand on "soigne" en  fait on enfonce. On "oublie" de dire à quelqu'un à qui on colle des AD combien de temps il mettra à se désintoxiquer de ces merdes. On "oublie" aussi de lui dire que les effets secondaires sont en réalité dévastateurs (anéantissement de la libido, tremblements, prise de poids, sommeil, dérèglement d'à peu prés tout : à mon avis le système hormonal, la gestion de l'insuline etc. en prennent un gros coup dans les dents&#8212; et je ne parle que des AD soi-disants sans effets secondaires &#8212; mort de rire!). On oublie de leur dire que ça peut même leur bousiller le foie. On oublie surtout de leur dire que ça ne sert strictement à rien et qu'une méta-analyse a prouvé (même si l'interprétation est étrangement prudente pour les dépressions lourdes) que ça ne méritait pas le nom de médicament, d'un point de vue scientifique.



T'y vas un peu fort là nan ?? :rateau:
Un AD (Seroplex/deroxat) a changé ma vie y a pas loin de 10 ans, quand j'étais de plus en paralysé par une anxiété généralisée, crises de paniques à répétition, dépression, perte d'appétit, perte de tout. Je voulais pas le prendre le machin au début, je n'avais plus confiance aux médecins et à leurs pilules à la con, et en plus il m'a rendu encore plus malade les 15 premiers jours, mais ça a marché pourtant et même super bien. Je me suis alors senti libre tout simplement et tout mon comportement à changé, je me sentais enfin moi même, sans toutes ses barrières qui m'empêchaient d'agir, de tout simplement vivre. Ça ne m'a absolument pas bousillé le foie, je n'ai constaté aucune prise de poids lié au traitement, c'était seulement parce que j'avais à nouveau de l'appétit et que j'avais besoin de me remplumer un peu, mes analyses de sang sont nickelles, tout va bien. Je n'ai pas constaté un seul effet secondaire et certainement pas sur la libido bien au contraire. Donc non ce n'est pas la même chose pour tout le monde non plus, et je ne pense pas qu'il faille généraliser à ce point.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2014)

Je ne peux pas dire pour le Seroplex et le Deroxat (pas les mêmes AD, par contre). Quant à ce que j'ai pu connaître, ça aide au début, et ensuite ça enfonce. Je me dis que ça peut marcher quand on les prend six mois et qu'on arrête, mais dès qu'on va plus loin, ça te fout dans le trou plus qu'autre chose. Les effets secondaires sont gérables au début, c'est leur installation dans le temps qui devient catastrophique (et je ne parle des bombes atomiques utilisées par les psychiatres, juste des "gentils" ISRS présentés comme des bonbons.

D'ailleurs cette histoire de prise courte ça contredit le rapport de la méta-analyse dont je parlais : 
&#8212; aucun effet pour les dépressions "légères" -> allez voir un psy
&#8212; effet sur les dépressions sévères (écart rendu significatif contre placebo... par la baisse de l'efficacité du placebo!). 

On pourrait dire l'inverse donc :
&#8212; Si vous vous en sortez en moins de six mois vous pouvez y aller, vous n'aurez pas le temps de morfler.
&#8212; Si vous êtes apparemment parti pour du lourd, surtout pas, et surtout allez voir un psy(chologue) ou faites une thérapie qui marche, parce que là vous allez payer trop cher au niveau des effets secondaires.

J'ai tout de même de temps en temps croisé des personnes sous AD qui avaient toutes les caractéristiques de mauvais effets secondaires : tremblements très importants, pupilles qui danse la gigue, énervement et volubilité morbide. 
C'est ce qui arrive quand on tourne à 2 ou 3 cachetons par jour.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Oui, dans les hôpitaux universitaires, c'est très rare, et ça correspond à des situations où on peut pas faire autrement. Je connais un peu le milieu, les pratiques, et surtout les référentiels et les protocoles. Quant aux baisses de budget, et donc du manque de personnels, c'est vraiment pas aux professionnels qu'il faut le reprocher,
Quant à la philosophie, ça va, merci, pour un certain nombre.
Pour l'exemple, un de mes maîtres qui fut l'inventeur du concept du service d'accueil et d'orientation des urgences. Anesthésiste, mais littéraire de formation, il était latiniste et helléniste, parlait couramment latin. Bien des staffs se terminaient par une formation sur les philosophes antiques, les stoïciens, et par voie de conséquence Descartes, Spinoza ; amateur des bonnes choses, il aimait bien confronter les stoïciens aux épicuriens. J'ai largement approfondi tout ça après, et, par la pratique de la pleine conscience, me suis rapproché de la méditation, et donc, forcément du bouddhisme. Et je suis loin d'être un cas isolé. Alors nous avons bien des défauts, des moutons noirs, mais, bon, la généralisation à outrance, les médecins et la médecine responsable de tous les maux, mauvais objet sociétal, on en a beaucoup souffert dans les années 90-2000. Ça s'est un peu tassé, mais ça continue... Après si on est tous des cons sadiques et incompétents, on n'est pas obligé de venir nous voir. 
... Contrairement aux profs, l'école étant obligatoire jusqu'à 16 ans, et contre lesquels, conscient de leur malaise, de leurs difficultés je me garderais bien de dire le 1000e de ce j'ai reçu et reçois encore régulièrement dans la gueule, la preuve encore ici.
Ça va, merde 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------

Tiens, voilà la réalité des gros connards qui pensent qu'a vider le cerveau de certains (c'est aussi de l'actu) :

"LUnion française pour une médecine libre (UFML), organise le 18 février prochain, le premier jour noir en hommage aux médecins qui se sont donnés la mort, ou sont dans la souffrance.

Lorganisation présidée par le Dr Marty, rappelle des chiffres : alors que le suicide représente 5,8 % des causes de mortalité dans la population générale, il atteint 14,8 % parmi la population médicale soit un taux 2,48 fois supérieur à la moyenne nationale.

Le burn-out, souvent porte d'entrée du suicide, menace plus de 50 % des médecins. Les causes sont établies, souvent intriquées : surmenage, difficultés administratives, ordinales, financières, divorces, addictions, agressions de plus en plus fréquentes et violentes, déconsidération... énumère la structure en regrettant que tous les rapports sur le sujets, depuis 2003, soient restés lettre morte. Et quaucune sanction envers des responsables administratifs naient été prises. "


Dans un amphi de 100 étudiants en médecine 15 mourront en se suicidant. Bien fait pour ces crétins incultes.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

Autre actu médicale, plus légère, mais non moins inquiétante (l'ARS, ou Agence Régionnale de Santé sont nos Yeux de Moscou) : http://www.zataz.com/news/23219/ars--paps--hack.html


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Devant cet article maltraitant la langue française, je demande l'arrestation immédiate du Figaro !


... et de ...

?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2014)

Suicide et dépression. Électrochocs et camisole chimique. Les joies du métier de médecin et du boulot de prof. 

Pas de doute, je suis dans le bon fil pour vous expliquer pourquoi la zone euro n'est pas une zone monétaire optimale.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Suicide et dépression. Électrochocs et camisole chimique. Les joies du métier de médecin et du boulot de prof.
> 
> Pas de doute, je suis dans le bon fil pour vous expliquer pourquoi la zone euro n'est pas une zone monétaire optimale.




Tu prêches un converti...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2014)

@BigDidou. Mon médecin lui-même se plaint de la dégradation des "humanités" en médecine, du niveau d'orthographe de ses jeunes confrères, par exemple (résultat d'une sélectionnite scientiste via la trop fameuse terminale S, où tout élève digne de ce nom est censé aller).

Je ne vais pas en remettre une couche dans l'auto-contrition, mais je sais pertinemment que soignant, c'est un boulot épuisant. Soit, ceci dit : 

1. Les types auxquels j'ai eu affaire ne sont pas des soignants (ils n'en méritent pas le nom) : ils cachetonnaient les consultations de 2mn en faisant attendre les "patients" _toute la matinée_ pour ces fameuses 2mn. On le les voyaient pas le reste du temps. Le téléphone était laissé à une boîte privée qui tarifait hors de prix les communications, les portables étaient confisqués. Quasi aucun soin psychologique (apparemment des stagiaires étaient engagées, étaient visiblement débordées et au bord du burn-out aussi).

2. Dans les CHU, on gére la crise sans cesse, soit, mais on cachetonne à tout va aussi. Par contre on cachetonne essentiellement dans le sens médicamenteux du terme, beaucoup moins sans doute dans le sens pécunier du terme (vive le public).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------

Maintenant je suis le premier à être horrifié de la gestion délirante imposée aux hôpitaux et de ce qu'on demande aux personnels pour faire des économies sur la bête. 
Comme pour les profs : la variable d'ajustement n'a qu'à se taire et serrer les dents.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2014)

Voilà, en toute amitié, faut pas se tromper de cible. C'est vrai que des fois on salope le bouleau, mais franchement, ça nous amuse pas plus que les profs ou les flics de le faire,
Fait exploser les ARS une à une, multiplie par deux le budget des hôpitaux (comme celui des écoles, de facs...), et on en reparle. Tu verras que dans les métiers de la santé, comme dans l'éducation, et même chez les flics tant décriés, y a pleins de gens qui voudraient tellement mieux faire. C'est peut-être pas un hasard non plus si c'est les trois métiers qui se suicident le plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2014)

Allez, arrêtez de déprimer et prenez exemple sur ce type   :

*Il touche enfin terre après 16 mois et 12 000 km de dérive dans le Pacifique*
_Pour se sustenter, il pêchait à main nue des tortues, des poissons, et capturait des oiseaux. Les jours où il ne pleuvait pas, il buvait du sang de tortue pour se désaltérer._​Il paraît d'ailleurs que c'est excellent le sang de tortue, si l'on en croit l'Académie des sciences d'Ouzbékistan (personnellement, je ne jure que par la science ouzbèque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) : *Boire du sang de tortue pour prolonger la vie - Libération *


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voilà, en toute amitié, faut pas se tromper de cible. C'est vrai que des fois on salope le bouleau


Tu peux aussi pisser contre des chênes ou des platanes, tu sais !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2014)

Moi ça me va...


----------



## jonson (2 Février 2014)

Un auteur que je connais. J'ai l'une de ses BD chez moi.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux aussi pisser contre des chênes ou des platanes, tu sais !




Arf, tu sais, on a beau se croire dur comme un chêne, mais finalement on s'enflamme, vite par moment.
Les veilles branches qui sont ici le savent.
Et c'est vrai qu'en étant des fois obligé de saloper le travail, on a vraiment l'impression de scier la branche sur laquelle on est assis.
Voilà, j'ai dû en manquer quelques uns, mais je fais confiance à Pascal pour nous montrer de quel bois il se chauffe.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Février 2014)

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, je raconterais bien un truc qu'il faut lire jusqu'au bout. 
Après être passé plusieurs fois aux urgences récemment (publiques et privées), je me suis dit : c'est comme ça qu'on traite les gosses à l'école publique, aussi ?

Comprendre : on bosse dans des conditions qui vont jusqu'à l'ignoble et le vexatoire (étant gérés la plupart du temps par des gens qui nous détestent), on se tape des classes surchargées et sur-chargées en prime de gamins dont les autres ne veulent pas. Les autres en question, eux, vont jusqu'à sélectionner uniquement ceux qui vont leur permettre de faire de bons chiffres au bac. Nous on a tout le reste, et dans des conditions où ça devient de plus en plus ingérable.

Quand je vois le temps que je passe à essayer d'obtenir une conduite vaguement correcte de la part d'une partie de mes élèves, et que je réalise à quel point ça "impacte" (comme on dit) sur ce que je peux donner à ceux qui se comportent bien, ça me navre. 
Dans les classes plus "hard" là ça devient une gestion de crise.

Il suffirait de plus de moyens et de plus d'appui de la part de ceux avec qui on bosse, d'effectifs raisonnables, etc.
Mais non : faut faire faire des économies aux contribuables (et il va bien falloir trouver un moyen d'économiser le fric qu'on va &#8212; encore &#8212; filer aux entreprises très prochainement).


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai dû en manquer quelques uns, mais je fais confiance à Pascal pour nous montrer de quel bois il se chauffe.



Tu es en train de scier la branche sur laquelle tu es assis, là  Enfin, hêtre ou ne pas hêtre, c'est toute la question, hein ! Bon, ce qui te sauve, c'est ton charme, le reconnaître ne mange pas de pin, bien que parfois on ait l'impression que tu es fait du bois dont on fait les flûtes


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2014)

Oui, quand j'écoute mes patients profs, les similitudes sont criantes. Passion du métier, mais déconsidération, agressions verbales et physiques quasi quotidiennes, aucun soutien, et même bel enfonçage des autorités de tutelle, mauvais objets sociétaux et bouffeurs de frics, alors qu'une société sans un système éducatif public fort, et dans un moindre degré un système de santé public (parce qu'il est le garant d'un système de santé républicain et égalitaire) un minimum soutenu, je vois vraiment pas où elle va.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es en train de scier la branche sur laquelle tu es assis, là  Enfin, hêtre ou ne pas hêtre, c'est toute la question, hein ! Bon, ce qui te sauve, c'est ton charme, le reconnaître ne mange pas de pin, bien que parfois on ait l'impression que tu es fait du bois dont on fait les flûtes




J'en étais sûr 
Mais merci pour les flûtes, et de m'avoir épargné les pipes


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2014)

un an de tôle pour un chat. 

cela lui aurait couté moins cher de cogner sa copine si il en a une. :mouais:


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> un an de tôle pour un chat.



Il va être blindé d'acier, lui, dans sa *taule*...


----------



## ergu (3 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> cela lui aurait couté moins cher de cogner sa copine si il en a une. :mouais:



Je ne pense pas :



> «Je recommencerai plus, c'est promis», a poursuivi le prévenu, *condamné à  huit reprises et déjà incarcéré par le passé, notamment pour des faits  de violences*.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> un an de tôle pour un chat.
> 
> cela lui aurait couté moins cher de cogner sa copine si il en a une. :mouais:


Ouais mais quand tu cognes ta copine tu te fais pas filmer par un ami pour diffuser la vidéo sur Internet ensuite :mouais:

Je l'sais quand je le fais je débranche toutes mes Webcams  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2014)

Allo ? Karine ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allo ? Karine ?


Désolé elle peut pas te répondre :rateau:

Avec sa minerve et 2 bras cassés elle est pas au top


----------



## Le docteur (3 Février 2014)

C'est vrai qu'apparemment les violences ne sont pas toujours punies de façon exemplaires.
J'ai connu un type qui prétendait avoir crevé deux yeux dans sa vie (une avec une arme d'alarme, l'autre avec le pouce). Apparemment il n'avait pas vraiment été calmé : à chaque fois qui se fritait avec un gars il cherchait à lui crever un il (quand je pense que j'ai failli une fois ou deux me foutre sur la gueule avec lui ).

Il m'a raconté ça dans une période d'accalmie ou je m'étais un peu pinté la gueule avec lui (tant qu'à se défoncer la tronche, autant le faire pacifiquement).


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'apparemment les violences ne sont pas toujours punies de façon exemplaires.
> J'ai connu un type qui prétendait avoir crevé deux yeux dans sa vie (une avec une arme d'alarme, l'autre avec le pouce). Apparemment il n'avait pas vraiment été calmé : à chaque fois qui se fritait avec un gars il cherchait à lui crever un il (quand je pense que j'ai failli une fois ou deux me foutre sur la gueule avec lui ).
> 
> Il m'a raconté ça dans une période d'accalmie ou je m'étais un peu pinté la gueule avec lui (tant qu'à se défoncer la tronche, autant le faire pacifiquement).



Et moi, quand je bossais dans un service d'urgences, un type qui m'avait expliqué qu'il avait foutu un coup de boule à un toubib qui lui avait refusé une ordonnance comme tu peux l'imagine et qu'il l'avait envoyé à l'hosto un jour ou deux.
La seule différence, c'est que moi, j'étais dans une période d'accalmie, mais pas lui.
Ça c'est fini avec un bon café avec les infirmières des urgences qui m'avaient recousu (je préfère me faire recoudre  par les infirmières, elle font en général beaucoup mieux que l'urgentiste de base)  pansé.


----------



## OlivierMarly (4 Février 2014)

t'as pas besoin d'un stagiaire malade? je me ferai bien papouiller par des infirmières. 

Sinon, j'ai une batte de base ball, si tu veux, je te la prête. En plus ça fait sportif sur le bureau.


----------



## legritch (4 Février 2014)

Loi Famille : quand Christine Boutin cite (très sérieusement) une "information" du Gorafi sur BFMTV - Lelab Europe1


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2014)

C'est quand même fou d'être conne à ce point... citer le gorafi et surtout citer cette formule qu'ils ont inventé pour dire que le projet de loi nest pas abandonné, mais simplement repoussé : stratégie provisoire davancement à potentialité différée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est quand même fou d'être conne à ce point... citer le gorafi et surtout citer cette formule qu'ils ont inventé pour dire que le projet de loi n&#8217;est pas abandonné, mais simplement repoussé : &#8220;stratégie provisoire d&#8217;avancement à potentialité différée&#8221;.



Ce genre de personnage est assez friand de ce genre de phrase alambiquée, elle ne comprend pas ce que ça signifie, donc, en la citant, elle pense bêtement en foutre plein la vue à ses auditeurs ! 

sinon, cette formule, ça me rappelle une ancienne signature (du docteur, je crois) : "_inducteur de métacognition pour apprenants en situation de réussite différée_", ou kekchose dans ce genre


----------



## legritch (4 Février 2014)

En revanche, le discours de Lionel Jospin inquiète les professionnels de | L'Atelier: Disruptive innovation

#lesvisionaires


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> En revanche, le discours de Lionel Jospin inquiète les professionnels de | L'Atelier: Disruptive innovation
> 
> #lesvisionaires



Excellent !


En même temps, certains visionnaires sont porteurs de tels handicaps qu'on finit par comprendre qu'ils ne soient pas écoutés ou compris. Je pense par exemple à ce très sérieux professeur de risque entrepreneurial à lInstitut fédéral suisse de Zurich, qui a affirmé avoir trouvé une méthode pour prévoir les krachs boursiers, au grand scepticisme des financiers : *Cet homme peut prévoir les krachs boursiers. Et si les financiers l'écoutaient enfin? | Slate.fr* 

Son nom ? Didier Sornette


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> En même temps, certains visionnaires sont porteurs de tels handicaps qu'on finit par comprendre qu'ils ne soient pas écoutés ou compris.



Je pense que c'est un problème de vocabulaire, à la base : quand quelqu'un déraille, imagine des trucs débiles, en général, on lui dit "tu as des visions, mon pote !", alors, après ça faire confiance à un visionnaire


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2014)

Oh putain !
  :love:


----------



## legritch (5 Février 2014)

[DM]x1b61et[/DM]

:love::love::love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2014)

VIDEO. Il retrouve le passeport de Marvin Gaye dans une brocante

J'ai moi-même retrouvé de vieux bulletins scolaires de Vercingétorix dans un vide-grenier, en Auvergne.


----------



## legritch (5 Février 2014)

Carte de l'internet mondial (jpeg)


----------



## Le docteur (5 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> (je préfère me faire recoudre  par les infirmières, elle font en général beaucoup mieux que l'urgentiste de base)  pansé.


Ben voyons ! Pas fou, l'animal! Mais t'as raison en cas de traumatisme, faut se faire cajoler. C'est psychologiquement requis


----------



## OlivierMarly (5 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> VIDEO. Il retrouve le passeport de Marvin Gaye dans une brocante
> 
> J'ai moi-même retrouvé de vieux bulletins scolaires de Vercingétorix dans un vide-grenier, en Auvergne.



ha! et combien a eu le petit vergeincétorix à la guerre des gaules?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> vergeincétorix



comment te dire


----------



## Arlequin (5 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> * verge*incétorix





OlivierMarly a dit:


> ... la guerre des *gaule*s?





Powerdom a dit:


> comment te dire



peut être fait esssprès non ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2014)

Bien vu. le jeu de mot m'avait échappé. 

un chômeur se mutile pour être entendu par pôle emploi...


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Février 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> peut être fait esssprès non ?
> 
> :rateau:



Moi? jamais de la vie.


----------



## inkclub (6 Février 2014)

Un journaliste condamné pour téléchargement de documents libres


Un journaliste-blogueur a été condamné par la cour d'appel de Paris à 3.000 euros d'amende pour avoir téléchargé des documents publics laissés en libre accès sur internet

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2014)

*Afghanistan: les talibans affirment avoir capturé un chien américain*

On peut imaginer la suite des aventures de Fido.

Les Talibans lui font subir un lavage de cerveau, mais il résiste, grâce à une volonté de fer et un entraînement surhumain. De retour au pays, bien des années plus tard, il découvre que sa patrie l'a oublié et renie la guerre qu'il a menée. Il devient un chien errant, galeux et aigri. De passage dans une petite ville, un shérif vindicatif le persécute, et le jette dans un chenil. Ignorant à quelle bête de guerre il ont affaire, les hommes du shérif le maltraitent. Fido s'enfuit et se réfugie dans les bois. Mais les policiers lancés à sa poursuite le retrouvent et le blessent. Ils ont commis l'erreur de verser le premier sang Fido s'engage alors dans un combat impitoyable qui va mettre à feu et à sang la région. Les ploucs n'ayant pas compris qu'ils sont tombés sur un os (rien ne leur a mis la puce à l'oreille), ils se prennent une pâtée mémorable de la part de Fido, malgré l'intervention de Rusty, son ancien commandant en Afghanistan, qui a accepté de reprendre du collier. 

Je ne vous raconte pas la fin, mais j'entrevois un truc très fort.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2014)

je vois bien Stallone dans le rôle principal


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je vois bien Stallone dans le rôle principal



Parce que c'est un acteur qui a du chien ?


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2014)

EDILSON ce n'était qu'une grosse douche


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Parce que c'est un acteur qui a du chien ?



J'ai eu peur, je croyais que tu allais dire qu'il jouait comme une truffe :rateau:


----------



## legritch (7 Février 2014)

Dr House avait la solution du casse-tête médical - RTBF Etcetera

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------








:love::love::love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2014)

les ex de François en vacances à Maurice.


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2014)

alors qu'à un jet de pierre elle pouvait venir passer ses vacances en France


----------



## Le docteur (7 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les ex de François en vacances à Maurice.



C'est qui ce Maurice ?
Bon! tant que ce n'est pas Raymond...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Dr House avait la solution du casse-tête médical - RTBF Etcetera


Super la lettre de Magritte. 
Sinon pour l'émule de House, ce qui m'étonne, c'est que ça n'étonne pas plus de gens ce qu'on peut ficher comme merdes dans les gens. 
Et à mon avis quand tu oses demander ce que c'est comme alliage, ça doit être comme chez le dentiste : comment osez-vous penser que je vous collerais un truc dangereux dans la gueule, manant ?!?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2014)

Les plus anciennes traces de pas en Europe | Dans les pas des archéologues

Elles datent de 800 000 ans.

Après une longue recherche, j'ai retrouvé leur moulage :








De cet aïeul, il ne reste qu'un squelette. Émouvant tout de même.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les ex de François en vacances à Maurice.



Pourquoi "les" ? Valérie est partie en vacances avec Ségo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2014)

*GB: des pingouins sous antidépresseurs pour cause de météo calamiteuse*

Le problème est que l'on ne respecte pas les droits des patients : «  Ils ne savent rien de leur traitement ».


----------



## legritch (8 Février 2014)

Projet Catalyst: le secteur privé pourrait bientôt exploiter la Lune - RTBF Societe


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ​



Raté !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2014)

on cherche des fumeurs de joints :rateau:


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> on cherche des fumeurs de joints :rateau:



Ici, des tuyaux.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *GB: des pingouins sous antidépresseurs pour cause de météo calamiteuse*
> 
> Le problème est que l'on ne respecte pas les droits des patients : «  Ils ne savent rien de leur traitement ».





> Les responsables de l?établissement alarmés par leur comportement homosexuel avaient importé des femelles en provenance de Suède, dans l'espoir d'assurer la reproduction de l'espèce en captivité.


Homophobes !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> on cherche des fumeurs de joints :rateau:



Il y a une inexactitude : ce sont les jeunes qui perdent 10 points de QI en fumant des joints. Les vieux semblent immunisés (qui a dit : "au point où ils en sont ???")


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2014)

Encore un qui a pris la porte


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Encore un qui a pris la porte



Cela dit, une porte de salle de bains qui se verrouille de l'extérieur, ça vous a un petit "je ne sais quoi" de soviétique


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Février 2014)

Je reprends ma veille des news médicales.
Ce qu'on appelle le cas dit "de la roulette brusque" aux Carefours (Pascal, tu peux pas faite mieux, enfin pire, cherche pas).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h54 ----------

Inqiétant.
En France, les médecins dépriment et ont pas vraiment la frite, en Belgique, ils n'ont plus le droit d'aimer les moules.
Où va-t-on ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h08 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *GB: des pingouins sous antidépresseurs pour cause de météo calamiteuse*
> 
> Le problème est que l'on ne respecte pas les droits des patients : «  Ils ne savent rien de leur traitement ».



Je te trouve bien sévère.
En cas de péril imminent, par exemple, ce qui est certainement le cas ici pour ces pingouins (les médecins chiliens n'étant pas réputés poir être des manchots) on peut soigner sous contrainte.
La seule obligation, c'est que le juge des pingouins évalue la situation dans les 48h00, mais rien ne dit dans l'article que ce n'est pas respecté.
Et puis, admets le : c'est quand même plus simple de passer par la chimie que de les embarquer dans une longue psychanalyse. Ils ont déjà aasez d'emmerdes comme ça pour qu'en plus les pingoins lacaniens aillent de foutre sur la gueule avec les pingouin freudiens pour des histoires d'oeufs mal couvés par maman pingouine.


----------



## fedo (9 Février 2014)

une pierre mystérieuse apparaît soudainement sur mars devant le rover Opportunity :hein:


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2014)

fedo a dit:


> une pierre mystérieuse apparaît soudainement sur mars devant le rover Opportunity :hein:


Février 2014 : les humains découvrent les cailloux qui marchent.


----------



## ru666 (9 Février 2014)

fedo a dit:


> une pierre mystérieuse apparaît soudainement sur mars devant le rover Opportunity :hein:



*Après la pierre, l'iguane *...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

fedo a dit:


> une pierre mystérieuse apparaît soudainement sur mars devant le rover Opportunity :hein:





ru666 a dit:


> *Après la pierre, l'iguane *...



Sans doute un coup de "la main de Dieu" !


----------



## ru666 (9 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute un coup de "la main de Dieu" !



J'aurais plutôt dit la voie de Dieu :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt dit la voie de Dieu :rateau:



Faut les nettoyer de temps en temps, tes lunettes !


----------



## legritch (9 Février 2014)

La mouche des urinoirs, source d'économies en frais d'entretien - RTBF Etcetera


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> La mouche des urinoirs, source d'économies en frais d'entretien - RTBF Etcetera



 ... Arf ! C'est vrai que je m'ingénie à viser la mouche à chaque fois !!!!...

Et, dans un autre registre, quand je vous disais que les moules belges étaient réputées !!!

Afflux de clients français pour les prostituées belges - RTBF Societe


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2014)

Ah ! Les mouches frites !


----------



## legritch (10 Février 2014)

Les hommes et les femmes ont-ils des cerveaux différents ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2014)

Un mec si beau !


----------



## legritch (10 Février 2014)

32 ans de torture (narcissique pervers exposant 10)

-> Procès en cours

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------

Apple iPhone 5S 16GB Space Gray at T with Flappy Bird Game Installed 885909727445 | eBay


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Apple iPhone 5S 16GB Space Gray at T with Flappy Bird Game Installed 885909727445 | eBay



Ben on savait déjà qu'Apple ne faisait pas dans l'entrée de gamme, mais là  :afraid:


----------



## ergu (10 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben on savait déjà qu'Apple ne faisait pas dans l'entrée de gamme, mais là  :afraid:



Pourtant, un iPhone doré est sur l'entrée de la gamme.
Comme LaCie est plutôt sur le haut.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Pourtant, un iPhone doré est sur l'entrée de la gamme.
> Comme LaCie est plutôt sur le haut.



Je te rappelles que ce sont des produits américains,  donc non, LaCie est tout en bas (AB en notation anglo-saxonne*), alors qu'Apple, avec l'iPhone doré, même s'il n'est pas au sommet, est au dessus (CD)


(*) dans cette notation, en clé de sol, les notes sont remplacées par des lettres avec la correspondance suivante :

La = A
Si = B
Do = C
Ré = D
Mi = E
Fa = F
Sol = G

Donc LaCie c'est tout en bas de la gamme, ainsi que le chantaient si bien les Beatles (dans "Revolution number nine", il me semble) !


----------



## Le docteur (10 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> 32 ans de torture (narcissique pervers exposant 10)
> 
> -> Procès en cours
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------




Un jour faudra que je vous parle de mon ex...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2014)

*Y'a des mauvais profs partout ! *(en anglais)

Un groupe de militants sunnites irakiens extrémistes, en formation pour préparer des attentats suicides, a été décimé après que leur instructeur a fait détoner accidentellement une ceinture remplie dexplosifs dont il voulait leur montrer le maniement. Bilan : 22 morts, 15 blessés.

C'est ballot


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2014)

Tu comprends rien: c' était l' atelier 'travaux pratiques"


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *incompétence :* Bilan : 22 morts.



Ils n'auront pas droit aux 72 vierges parce que là ça compte pas :rateau:


----------



## ru666 (11 Février 2014)

Des étudiants en arts plastiques recalés au concours!! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ils n'auront pas droit aux 72 vierges parce que là ça compte pas :rateau:



Ça fait toujours 1584 vierges d'économisées, aux prix actuels du boudin et du thon, c'est pas rien  



ru666 a dit:


> Des étudiants en arts plastiques recalés au concours!! :rateau:



Tu veux dire "en arts plastic", je suppose ! (quoi qu'e "en arts semtex" serait sans doute plus juste)


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire "en arts plastic", je suppose !



Ces arts (morituri...) plastic ne vaudront jamais l'art loustic.


----------



## ru666 (11 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire "en arts plastic", je suppose ! (quoi qu'e "en arts semtex" serait sans doute plus juste)



C'était sous-entendu bien sûr 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Ces arts (morituri...) plastic ne vaudront jamais l'art loustic.



voire même l'art-lésienne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2014)

Allo ... une fois !!!! 

L'Ice-Phone, premier smartphone belge - 7SUR7.be


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allo ... une fois !!!!
> 
> L'Ice-Phone, premier smartphone belge - 7SUR7.be



Le premier smartphone qui fond dans la main.



Spécial iglou.


----------



## legritch (12 Février 2014)

Une Ferrari à la française


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> une ferrari à la française





> mais surtout pas une porsche 944 ou 924 ou autre voiture de mickey



deux points Dé D)


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Une Ferrari à la française




Faut pas craindre la honte...


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2014)

Le champion de deltaplane Jon Durand.
Et sur la même page, le saut de Felix Baumgartner.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2014)

À poil, tout le monde à poil, les petits les grands, les bons les méchants


Mais pas Copé, pitié...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> Des étudiants en arts plastiques recalés au concours!! :rateau:



Ils n'en sont plus à un happening débile près, remarque...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Une Ferrari à la française



Ou à la tchèque, si on prend la base en compte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> À poil, tout le monde à poil, les petits les grands, les bons les méchants
> 
> 
> Mais pas Copé, pitié...



Ni Boutin !!!! :afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ou à la tchèque, si on prend la base en compte.




Non: à la française... Il y a le minitel sans fil a bord:

Skoda Jacky tuning unique ! Inspiration 911 et Testarossa.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2014)

A LA SOURCE ? Des élus du Maryland veulent couper l?eau et l?électricité au siège de la NSA | Big Browser


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Non: à la française... Il y a le minitel sans fil a bord:
> 
> Skoda Jacky tuning unique ! Inspiration 911 et Testarossa.



Ca y ressemble (un minitel customisé !). Là effectivement, c'est THE franche touche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2014)

*The answer to Britain's flooding crisis? Beavers - Telegraph*_As the row over the Environment Agency's failure to dredge rivers rages on and the military are shipped in to tackle the floods, a charity has proposed an unusual alternative solution._

_Britain's flooding crisis could be prevented in the future by boosting the UK population - of beavers_[] 
​Yeah. Beavers.  

*Urban Dictionary: beaver*


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2014)

A Nancy poursuivi pour avoir fait voler un drone


----------



## legritch (13 Février 2014)

Retard à la SNCB


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Retard à la SNCB



 ... ça c'est de la bonne actu belge ... surréaliste et tout et tout !!!!!!! ... J'adore !


----------



## legritch (13 Février 2014)

Finalement c'était une blaque des CM de la SNCB.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2014)

Est ce que l'on peut être condamné pour faire voler un trampoling ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Est ce que l'on peut être condamné pour faire voler un trampoling ?


Évite les drones pour le faire voler, ho ho ho&#8230;


----------



## legritch (14 Février 2014)

Vladibird


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2014)

*Ils torturent un canard : quatre adolescents en garde à vue*

Le commissaire Magret est sur l'affaire.











Oui, j'ai un peu honte  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2014)

Cadeau utile à faire pour la St Valentin ? :rateau:


----------



## legritch (14 Février 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------

Anders Breivik menace d'une grève de la faim pour avoir une PS3 - RTBF Societe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

De Standaard sera le premier journal européen sur Google Glass - RTBF Medias

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------

"Se laver les mains, bon pour l'hygiène mais mauvais pour les relations" - RTBF Societe


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> [/COLOR]Anders Breivik menace d'une grève de la faim pour avoir une PS3 - RTBF Societe



Quelqu'un lui dit qu'il y'a maintenant la PS4 :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2014)

*Aux Pays-Bas, les banquiers prêtent serment devant Dieu*

Mais arrêtez donc de rire, c'est sérieux !


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2014)

le juge qui ne connaissait pas Google


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> le juge qui ne connaissait pas Google



On peut aussi avoir un autre point de vue

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas le courage de lire toute le tartine d'Eolas (p'tain, c'est pas pour rien qu'en argot un avocat se dit un 'bavard'), le paragraphe qui résume le tout : 


> Cest là le paradoxe de cette décision : bien quayant affiché une ignorance de linformatique, la cour dappel me semble avoir correctement apprécié les faits et en avoir tiré des conséquences juridiquement correctes (je ne discute pas son appréciation des preuves, ne connaissant pas le dossier) ; cest sur le terrain du droit pénal on ne peut plus classique du vol, où on a 2000 ans de jurisprudence, que la cour sest mélangée les pinceaux.
> 
> Sur la peine finalement prononcée (3000  damende), je trouve simplement, mais cest ma déformation de pénaliste sans doute, que la cour a laissé passer une excellente occasion de prononcer une dispense de peine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2014)

Mais faudra bosser d'abord !


----------



## legritch (15 Février 2014)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2014)

Après Prison Break, voici Prison Cloud .....

La prison de Beveren est unique au monde - 7SUR7.be


----------



## legritch (17 Février 2014)

1 In 4 Americans Thinks The Sun Goes Around The Earth, Survey Says : The Two-Way : NPR :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (17 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> 1 In 4 Americans Thinks The Sun Goes Around The Earth, Survey Says : The Two-Way : NPR :mouais:



Petits joueurs : on fait mieux qu'eux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> 1 In 4 Americans Thinks The Sun Goes Around The Earth, Survey Says : The Two-Way : NPR :mouais:





Le docteur a dit:


> Petits joueurs : on fait mieux qu'eux...



Put1  56% :afraid:


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Put1  56% :afraid:



Bah si tu as aucune notion, même si c'est de la culture générale pour le coup, tu vas oublier : 
- que la Terre tourne sur elle même
- que le soleil est une étoile 

Mais tu vas te fier a ce que tu vois, l'alternance jours/nuits, donc même si faux, je trouve pas que ce soit idiot, puis connaitre la réponse est une chose, avec une question du genre "pourquoi ?", là je me demande on est a combien de %


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Petits joueurs : on fait mieux qu'eux...


Sur ce le mec il est un peu con comme la lune


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2014)

Dis Pascal, il faudrait lancer un copéthon pour ton maire, je crois qu'on l'a définitivement perdu :hosto:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Dis Pascal, il faudrait lancer un copéthon pour ton maire, je crois qu'on l'a définitivement perdu :hosto:



Je pense qu'il ne faut pas compter sur Pascal pour lancer un Copéthon.

Et quand bien même il voudrait, les Meaux lui manqueraient pour voler au secours de son maire.


----------



## legritch (18 Février 2014)

Ixelles: ivre, un commissaire aurait relâché plusieurs suspects - RTBF Regions


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Dis Pascal, il faudrait lancer un copéthon pour ton maire, je crois qu'on l'a définitivement perdu :hosto:





iDuck a dit:


> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas compter sur Pascal pour lancer un Copéthon.
> 
> Et quand bien même il voudrait, les Meaux lui manqueraient pour voler au secours de son maire.



Mon maire, Gérard Chomont, me parait tout ce qu'il y a de plus équilibré, je ne vois pas de quoi vous voulez parler  Si ça n'est du parachuté de la ville d'à côté, que j'ai quittée depuis fin 1997, peut-être ?


----------



## legritch (18 Février 2014)

Sadiques et psychopathes : les trolls du Web au coeur d&#039;une étude


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Sadiques et psychopathes : les trolls du Web au coeur d'une étude



j'aime bien le :



> en ne leur répondant pas, on fait preuve de sadisme à leur égard.



Donc, en ne répondant pas à un troll on en devient un sois même, quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2014)

Exactement.

Entre trolls on se comprend.

Faut quand même faire gaffe aux trolls et bus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Faut quand même faire gaffe aux trolls et bus.



Surtout si tu t'es fait "limoger"


----------



## legritch (18 Février 2014)

Se croyant invulnérable, un pasteur meurt mordu par un serpent - 7SUR7.be


----------



## bugman (18 Février 2014)

J'ai adoré dans les commentaires : "J'aime les trolls pros Free parce que les pros Free trolls !"


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2014)

Pas amusant mais absolument indispensable pour savoir comment on nous fournit des infos truquées.


----------



## inkclub (18 Février 2014)

y'a pas le feu au lac


L'avion détourné sur l'aéroport de Genève était escorté par des chasseurs italiens et français. La raison? Les forces aériennes suisses sont disponibles entre 8h et 12h et de 13h30 à 17h.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Février 2014)

inkclub a dit:


> y'a pas le feu au lac
> L'avion détourné sur l'aéroport de Genève était escorté par des chasseurs italiens et français. La raison? Les forces aériennes suisses sont disponibles entre 8h et 12h et de 13h30 à 17h.



Chouette alors ! La Belgique avait justement prévu d'envahir la Suisse demain à 12H15 ... Aux dernières infos, les belges vont utiliser (ou tenter d'utiliser...) leur seul (et vieux) char encore disponible pour effectuer une vaste manoeuvre d'encerclement à partir de 12 H.
ps pour Webo et albert : comme ça risque de durer et surtout de tourner en rond (notre char vient de perdre sa chenille droite au démarrage !), pourriez-vous me procurer le gîte et le couvert jusqu'au lendemain matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps pour albert : comme ça risque de durer et surtout de tourner en rond (notre char vient de perdre sa chenille droite au démarrage !), pourriez-vous me procurer le gîte et le couvert jusqu'au lendemain matin ?



Y a pas de problème 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Va dire ça aux frontaliers qui ne peuvent plus aller travailler librement depuis leur votation&#8230;
> 
> Qu'ils veuillent se refermer sur eux-mêmes c'est leur droit mais c'est notre droit aussi de ne plus coopérer avec eux&#8230; :hein:



Là tu me prouves que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.

Va faire un tour en Alsace, tu comprendras vite que beaucoup de français dont je suis, en ont ras le bol de payer pour des européens de l'est qui viennent se faire soigner gratos dans les hôpitaux, avant de s'inquiéter s'ils auront du travail. Et ces français là ne sont pas forcément des lepénistes 

Les frontaliers français, allemands et italiens, pourront continuer à travailler dans les régions limitrophes suisses.

Encore un qui n'y connait rien


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Y a pas de problème
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'Alsace et ses nombreux privilèges est-elle vraiment un exemple d'intégration républicaine d'une région ? A quand l'alignement sur le reste du pays que vous avez refusé allègrement il y a peu, trop attachés à votre régime particulier ?


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2014)

Bande de sadiques !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'Alsace et ses nombreux privilèges est-elle vraiment un exemple d'intégration républicaine d'une région ? A quand l'alignement sur le reste du pays que vous avez refusé allègrement il y a peu, trop attachés à votre régime particulier ?



En 1945 après la libération la France aurait pu ou dû imposer la loi française à l'ensemble du pays, ça ne s'est pas fait.
Tu oublies la Lorraine qui est dans le même cas.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2014)

Frontalier de naissance, (ma maison est à un km de la frontière) les réactions françaises m'on toujours bien fait marrer. Il y a un peu plus de 10 ans lorsque la Suisse a refusé je ne sais plus quelle entrée en Europe tout le monde à  l'époque disait la même chose que Montebourg maintenant. 

On voit maintenant ce que ça donne. Chômage à 3%, Niveau de vie élevé, très bonne scolarité. 

le suicide collectif je me demande si il ne vient pas d'avoir pour certains voté Hollande..


----------



## ergu (19 Février 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> ça ne s'est pas fait.



Est-ce une raison pour ne jamais le faire ?
A ce compte-là, on ne fait jamais rien puisqu'on aurait toujours pu ou dû le faire plus tôt.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2014)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A quand l'alignement sur le reste du pays que vous avez refusé allègrement il y a peu, trop attachés à votre régime particulier ?



Et pourquoi refuser ce qui fonctionne bien ? 

la sécurité sociale excédentaire en Alsace et Moselle.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Février 2014)

En même temps, faire chier les gosses pour essayer de les forcer à se faire bourrer le crâne de conneries cacatho....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------

Sinon, effectivement, François H, c'est un un suicide collectif.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------




Grug a dit:


> Bande de sadiques !



Faudra tout de même un jour qu'on songe à donner les soins psychiatriques nécessaires à ce pauvre Alain Mangold sur le site du Monde.
Vous ne savez pas qui c'est ? Laissez le mot "prof" sur un fil du Monde, vous ne rentrerez pas broucouille (bon, il risque d'y avoir du monde, c'est vrai dans la pêche miraculeuse que vous allez faire &#8212;pas autant que sur le site de Libé, faut pas déconner tout de même).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Est-ce une raison pour ne jamais le faire ?
> A ce compte-là, on ne fait jamais rien puisqu'on aurait toujours pu ou dû le faire plus tôt.



Après tout, il suffit de le faire, ou du moins d'essayer
C'est comme le projet des régions, remis au goût du jour, et dire que le Grand Charles c'est cassé à cause de cela.



Powerdom a dit:


> Et pourquoi refuser ce qui fonctionne bien ?
> 
> la sécurité sociale excédentaire en Alsace et Moselle.



Pourquoi vouloir casser ce qui fonctionne ? 
C'est plus facile que d'essayer de comprendre.
A moins que ce ne soit de la jalousie ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il y a un peu plus de 10 ans lorsque la Suisse a refusé je ne sais plus quelle entrée en Europe tout le monde à  l'époque disait la même chose que Montebourg maintenant.



Tout le monde : non. Lors du référendum de Chirac pour l'entrée de la France dans l'Union Européenne, les Français ont voté : non. Ça ne l'a pas empêché de n'en faire qu'à sa tête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Février 2014)

En lisant cette histoire d'avion au-dessus de la Suisse et pas accompagné par les chasseurs helvétiques, j'ai au moins appris une chose rigolote : en Suisse, c'est le même département fédéral qui gère la défense nationale, la protection de la population (qui va assez bien avec la première mission) et les sports (dont le rapport avec la défense et la protection contre les catastrophes ne peut paraître évident qu'à condition de penser que le sport sert surtout à préparer la guerre ou à se prémunir contre les conséquences des avalanches, des inondations, des glissements de terrain ou des séismes).

*DDPS Département fédéral de la défense, de la protection de la population et des sports*


----------



## rabisse (19 Février 2014)

*L'Europe, l'europe.... l'europe, rope,rope... un peu plus sur le fil.
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1cpgvq_un-transport-blinde-prend-feu-en-ukraine_news


----------



## legritch (19 Février 2014)

Actualité > Le 16 h : 007, la corneille intelligente comme un enfant de cinq ans ?


----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout le monde : non. Lors du référendum de Chirac pour l'entrée de la France dans l'Union Européenne, les Français ont voté : non. Ça ne l'a pas empêché de n'en faire qu'à sa tête.


C'est un peu approximatif. La France est membre de l'UE depuis 1957. Ce que les Français ont rejeté par référendum en 2005, c'est le projet de constitution européenne.


Voyant cela, la mouture de 2007 (traité de Lisbonne) a été ratifié par voie parlementaire, plus sûre...


Depuis, certains se demandent qui dans cette histoire s'est comporté anticonstitutionnellement*.





*Ahhhhhh... des années que je rêvais de caser ça presque naturellement dans une conversation... Merci TibomonG4 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> La France est membre de l'UE depuis 1957.



Si l'on chipote sur les mots, non. Ce qui est fondé en 1957 par le Traité de Rome est la CEE. L'Union européenne lui succède à la suite du Traité de Maastricht approuvé en 1992 et entré en vigueur fin 1993 (en fait la CEE devient la CE, l'un des trois piliers de l'UE, avec la politique étrangère commune et la coopération policière et judiciaire, structure qui perdure jusqu'au Traité de Lisbonne entré en vigueur en 2009).


----------



## legritch (20 Février 2014)

Sotchi: un loup se promène dans le village olympique - RTBF Etcetera


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2014)

*Des chercheurs américains créent une éolienne de 2 millimètres de haut*

Voir aussi :

*Technology uses micro-windmills to recharge cell phones - News Center - UT Arlington
[*]WinMEMS Technologies Co., Ltd - LIGA, LIGA-Like MEMS, MEMS founfry services, micro 3-D printing, MEMS probes, micro structures, precision electro-forming*


----------



## Berthold (20 Février 2014)

Un chinois suicidaire se jette aux tigres : ils n'en veulent pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2014)

*Une fatwa contre les Martiens*


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (20 Février 2014)

Morts étranges à la JP Morgan, 3 haut cadres de la banque retrouvés mort en 3 semaines :
28 janvier en Angleterre
3 février aux Etats Unis
18 février à Hong Kong

JPMorgan suicide is 3rd mysterious death in weeks | New York Post

En outre, fin janvier, un chef économiste d'un fond d'investissement US - et ancien de la Federal Reserve Bank - est retrouvé mort sur le bord d'une route, apparemment un suicide.
Russell Investments Chief Economist Dueker Found Dead - Bloomberg

Fin janvier également, un ancien haut cadre de la Deutsche Bank est retrouvé pendu
dans sa maison de Londres
TWO senior American bankers working in London commit suicide in just two days | Mail Online


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Un chinois suicidaire se jette aux tigres : ils n'en veulent pas...



L'Express non plus :


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2014)

Ah oui tiens ? Pourtant la page est bien là... Quoi t'est-ce que c'est que ça encore ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h08 ----------

Ah oui, compris : j'ai eu le copié-collé un peu lourd, l'adresse est deux fois dans la ligne. Faut dire que mon MacBook est en réparation, je travaille sur un EeePC, pffou... les touches font un millimètre carré... C'est pas le top.

:rose:


----------



## legritch (21 Février 2014)

Une société française remporte le contrat de fabrication des sextoys pour les cours de théorie du genre à l?école | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network

:love:


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2014)

La Boutin va encore monter au créneau !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> La Boutin va encore monter au créneau !



C'est un appeau


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est un appeau



En quelque sorte : l'appeau du cul


----------



## patlek (21 Février 2014)

Haaaaaaaa... "L' Art"!!!

En Italie, la femme de ménage d'un musée jette une installation d'art à la poubelle en pensant faire son travail | Slate.fr

«Je suis allée ouvrir la salle, j&#8217;ai vu tout ce foutoir par terre, les cartons, les bouteilles de verre au-dessus ses cartons, un vrai bordel. Alors j&#8217;ai pris les cartons, les bouteilles, j&#8217;ai tout mis dehors».


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Haaaaaaaa... "L' Art"!!!
> 
> En Italie, la femme de ménage d'un musée jette une installation d'art à la poubelle en pensant faire son travail | Slate.fr
> 
> «Je suis allée ouvrir la salle, jai vu tout ce foutoir par terre, les cartons, les bouteilles de verre au-dessus ses cartons, un vrai bordel. Alors jai pris les cartons, les bouteilles, jai tout mis dehors».



 ... ça ne m'étonne pas ! Quand je vois parfois les "m........" infâmes qui sont exposées dans certaines (_j'ai même envie de dire la plupart !_) expos d'art contemporain ...


----------



## patlek (21 Février 2014)

Elle a eut un réflexe professionnel, parce que c' est une professionnelle de la place nette.

Quand à l' "Artiste", qui voulait exprimer tout un tas de trucs conceptuels (Que les cartons représentent les strates de la société, et les bouteilles vides les indivdus vidés de leur substances, ou tout autres choses, il avait qu' a causer mieux (non mais!!)

Et a ce tarif là:


> La boulette, estimée à 11 000 euros



Moi, jde leur vend mes vieux cartons et vieilles bouteilles vides quand ils veulent, voire meme, je peux leur faire un abonnement mensuel (Pas de problème, j'en serais super heureux)

http://next.liberation.fr/arts/2014...-des-dechets-et-la-jette-a-la-poubelle_982019


----------



## Le docteur (21 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Haaaaaaaa... "L' Art"!!!
> 
> En Italie, la femme de ménage d'un musée jette une installation d'art à la poubelle en pensant faire son travail | Slate.fr
> 
> «Je suis allée ouvrir la salle, jai vu tout ce foutoir par terre, les cartons, les bouteilles de verre au-dessus ses cartons, un vrai bordel. Alors jai pris les cartons, les bouteilles, jai tout mis dehors».


Pour une fois qu'une "installation" finit où elle devraient toutes finir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

"Les syndicats les plus représentatifs ont signé", entendre, les plus à la botte et/ou les mieux intentionnés envers le PS
Et voilà : on l'a dans l'os.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Février 2014)

C'est con, moi tout se fout dans le bide (qui est loin d'être vide, hélas, mais ta tentative est gentille, cher correcteur orthographique).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2014)

Arfffff ! Pauvre Justin !

The ?loser keeps Bieber? hockey bet didn?t go so well for the U.S. | For The Win


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est con, moi tout se fout dans le bide (qui est loin d'être vide, hélas, mais ta tentative est gentille, cher correcteur orthographique).



Tente le corset, avec un peu de chance de pomme tu passeras à poire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est con, moi tout se fout dans le bide (qui est loin d'être vide, hélas, mais ta tentative est gentille, cher correcteur orthographique).





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tente le corset, avec un peu de chance de pomme tu passeras à poire.



Tiens, c'est bizarre, ça, la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, il faisait plutôt "scoubidou" !


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Février 2014)

Et intrigué j'ai trouvé l'info via google actualités 

Moumoute, cocaïne et alcool

S'en prendre à Martin Scorsese, cinéstate de renom, et demander 25 millions de dollars et le retrait du Loup de Wall Street des cinémas, deux mois après sa sortie, prouve que l'amour propre d'un banquier est plus dans son portefeuille que dans son cur et son âme 

La fiche de Wikipédia sur lui est assez éloquente

Qui ne se souvient pas de Taxi Driver entre autre


----------



## legritch (25 Février 2014)

La surveillance d'internet "justifiée" pour 57% des Français - RTBF Medias

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

L'Assemblée nationale reconnaît que les stagiaires ont une âme


----------



## Le docteur (25 Février 2014)

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien du Gorafi. 
De toute façon, s'ils le reconnaissaient vraiment, ça finirait comme pour la controverse de Valadolid : "mais tout le monde sait, par contre, que les chômeurs n'en ont pas. La preuve : ils ne travaillent pas. Allez hop !  déportation et esclavage!"


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien du Gorafi.



Leglitch a oublié un s à lachetétépé !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien du Gorafi.



Le noob !  Ajoute un "s" à http


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Leglitch a oublié un s à lachetétépé !



Lidiobête, il a dû éditer, y a 2 heures ça marchait :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Février 2014)

Hihi ! ça fait fureur !!!!!!

La "moustache hitlérienne" de Merkel agite le web - 7SUR7.be


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hihi ! ça fait fureur !!!!!!
> 
> La "moustache hitlérienne" de Merkel agite le web - 7SUR7.be



J'aurais dit ça fait *führer*


----------



## Le docteur (26 Février 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le noob !  Ajoute un "s" à http


Non, mais c'est bon, je l'ai trouvé sur le site juste derrière...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, mais c'est bon, je l'ai trouvé sur le site juste derrière...



Si si !


----------



## Le docteur (26 Février 2014)

Oh ! Eh! Ca va! 
J'étais pressé, pas eu le temps de scruter l'adresse.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (26 Février 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> Morts étranges à la JP Morgan, 3 haut cadres de la banque retrouvés mort en 3 semaines :
> 28 janvier en Angleterre
> 3 février aux Etats Unis
> 18 février à Hong Kong
> ...



La série continue !
*4ème mort étrange chez J.P. Morgan, en 4 semaines...*
Another Sudden Death of JPMorgan Worker: 34-Year Old Jason Alan Salais
Cette fois-ci c'est un spécialiste des technologies de l'information qui meurt...d'une crise cardiaque à 34 ans. Bizarre bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre ?
"The incidence of heart attack or myocardial infarction among men aged 20  to 39 is one half of one percent of the population, according to the  National Center for Health Statistics and National Heart, Lung, and  Blood Institute"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

A part ça une info de poids :

La Chine, après avoir cessé d'acheter la dette U.S. en 2012, a franchi un nouveau palier en ce mois de février, un palier très lourd de conséquence si ça se confirme dans les prochains mois : l'Etat chinois commence à vendre son stock de bons du Trésor U.S..

Si ça se confirme en mars et avril ça veut dire que la Fed va devoir considérablement alourdir son programme de création monétaire,  déjà totalement fou (75 milliards de dollar par mois), pour acheter sa propre dette.

« SCOOP : La Chine réduit massivement son stock de dette US? et la Belgique compense ! » - Le Contrarien Matin


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2014)

Saturne avait rendez-vous avec la Lune

[VIMEO]87319245[/VIMEO]


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2014)

Gastronomie:

Bientot des élevages de bébés (?) "Moi, mes bébés, je les nourrit au grains, en plein air, parce que je fais de la merde de qualité, moi, monsieur!"


Des selles de bébé pour fabriquer des saucisses plus saines[article]

Entre çà, les insectes, etc...

A noter que ceux qui ont un bébé ou mieux, des bébés, peuvent avoir des saucisses fraiches directement du producteur aux consommateur (Les veinards!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Gastronomie:
> 
> Bientot des élevages de bébés (?) "Moi, mes bébés, je les nourrit au grains, en plein air, parce que je fais de la merde de qualité, moi, monsieur!"
> 
> ...



Oh  Ben crotte, alors ! :afraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

... A la place des champis il aurait mieux fait de ramasser des glands !!!! ...

Sous champis, il s'arrache le zizi - 7SUR7.be


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2014)

*Naissance rare de trois lions d'Asie à Besançon - L'Express*

Pour mémoire (), je rappelle qu'il y avait semble-t-il encore des lions d'Asie (_Panthera leo persica_)) en Europe à l'époque d'Hérodote, qui relate cet épisode de la deuxième guerre médique, alors que l'armée de Xerxès opérait en Thrace (vers 480 av. J.-C.) :_CXXV. Pendant que Xerxès était en marche, des lions attaquèrent les chameaux qui portaient les vivres. Ces animaux, sortant de leurs repaires, et descendant des montagnes, n'attaquaient que les chameaux, sans toucher ni aux bêtes de charge ni aux hommes. Les lions épargnaient les autres animaux et ne se jetaient que sur les chameaux, quoique auparavant ils n'en eussent jamais vu, et qu'ils n'eussent jamais goûté de leur chair. Quelle qu'en soit la cause, elle me paraît admirable._​ _CXXVI. On voit dans ces cantons quantité de lions et de boeufs sauvages. Ces boeufs ont des cornes très grandes, que l'on transporte en Grèce. Le Nestus, qui traverse Abdère, sert de bornes aux lions d'un côté (55), et de l'autre l'Achéloüs, qui arrose l'Acarnanie. Car on n'a jamais vu de lions en aucun endroit de l'Europe, à l'est, au delà- du Nestus, et à l'ouest, dans tout le reste du continent, au delà de l'Achéloüs ; mais il y en a dans le pays entre ces deux fleuves._​ Hérodote, _Histoire_, Livre VII
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Naissance rare de trois lions d'Asie à Besançon - L'Express*



Marrant, on dirait une lionne de kruger : variété sud-africaine de Panthera Leo qui se distingue par son pelage plus clair que celui des autres lions, et ses yeux bleus (bruns pour la plupart des autres variétés de lions d'Afrique).



Cratès a dit:


> Pour mémoire (), je rappelle qu'il y avait semble-t-il encore des lions d'Asie (_Panthera leo persica_)) en Europe à l'époque d'Hérodote



Absolument pas, en Europe, il y avait des lions d'Europe, les lions d'Asie, c'est en Asie ! Chacun chez soi, et les lions seront bien gardés !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Absolument pas, en Europe, il y avait des lions d'Europe, les lions d'Asie, c'est en Asie ! Chacun chez soi, et les lions seront bien gardés !



En fait, nous, en Belgique, on s'en fiche .... On a nos pandas maintenant !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, nous, en Belgique, on s'en fiche .... On a nos pandas maintenant !!!!!:rateau:



FIAT a ouvert une usine de montage en Belgique ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, nous, en Belgique, *on s'en fiche* ....



tu crois ?


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2014)

Les images webcam de millions d'internautes captées par la NSA

En visionnant ces images, les employés de NSA vont

mourir d'ennui ou se suicider.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2014)

Le voilà qui s'en prend à eBay maintenant !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2014)

Il apprend qu'il est mort en voulant calculer sa retraite.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il apprend qu'il est mort en voulant calculer sa retraite.



Ha, il s'appellerait pas mistik par hasard...
Private joke


----------



## Le docteur (28 Février 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Naissance rare de trois lions d'Asie à Besançon - L'Express*
> 
> Pour mémoire (), je rappelle qu'il y avait semble-t-il encore des lions d'Asie (_Panthera leo persica_)) en Europe à l'époque d'Hérodote, qui relate cet épisode de la deuxième guerre médique, alors que l'armée de Xerxès opérait en Thrace (vers 480 av. J.-C.) :_CXXV. Pendant que Xerxès était en marche, des lions attaquèrent les chameaux qui portaient les vivres. Ces animaux, sortant de leurs repaires, et descendant des montagnes, n'attaquaient que les chameaux, sans toucher ni aux bêtes de charge ni aux hommes. Les lions épargnaient les autres animaux et ne se jetaient que sur les chameaux, quoique auparavant ils n'en eussent jamais vu, et qu'ils n'eussent jamais goûté de leur chair. Quelle qu'en soit la cause, elle me paraît admirable._​ _CXXVI. On voit dans ces cantons quantité de lions et de boeufs sauvages. Ces boeufs ont des cornes très grandes, que l'on transporte en Grèce. Le Nestus, qui traverse Abdère, sert de bornes aux lions d'un côté (55), et de l'autre l'Achéloüs, qui arrose l'Acarnanie. Car on n'a jamais vu de lions en aucun endroit de l'Europe, à l'est, au delà- du Nestus, et à l'ouest, dans tout le reste du continent, au delà de l'Achéloüs ; mais il y en a dans le pays entre ces deux fleuves._​ Hérodote, _Histoire_, Livre VII
> ​


Oui, enfin Hérodote, faut se méfier quand même...


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2014)

Héradote ?


----------



## legritch (1 Mars 2014)

Déclaré mort, il se réveille avant son embaumement - RTBF Etcetera


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Mars 2014)

Le Parlement européen a approuvé le rapport que la Commission anti-mafia du Parlement européen a publié après 18 mois de travail.


Interview de la présidente de la commission anti-mafia, *Sonia Alfano* : 


Michela Monte :
Vous réclamez des contrôles plus approfondis pour identifier les  titulaires de compte. Pourquoi ? Les truands sont-ils devenus de bons  clients pour les banques européennes ?
Sonia Alfano : 
Absolument.

Michela Monte : 
*Y a-t-il un risque réel que la mafia s&#8217;introduise dans les centres de décision européens ?*
      Sonia Alfano : 
Malheureusement, *les mafias sont déjà entrées dans les centres de  décision. *Elles sont parfaitement au courant &#8211; bien avant tout le monde &#8211;  de ce qui se passe, d&#8217;où les choses se passent et de qui décide. *Les  mafieux ont leurs relations à l&#8217;intérieur des différentes instances, ils  ont leurs relations au sein de la Commission européenne, du Parlement européen, du Conseil européen. *
Quand je parle de mafias, je ne parle pas de la branche militaire des  mafias, c&#8217;est-à-dire de ceux qui commettent des assassinats, des vols,  des extorsions. Je fais référence à tous les criminels en col blanc, à  tous ceux qui sont relativement intégrés dans les institutions,  l&#8217;administration publique et toutes les organisations, qui ont des  échanges continus avec les institutions européennes et qui savent quels  leviers actionner.


http://fr.euronews.com/2013/10/23/les-mafias-sont-entrees-dans-les-instances-europeennes/


----------



## legritch (3 Mars 2014)

DTC les bigots 

Ils s'imaginaient quoi franchement?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2014)

Elle fait fuir son braqueur avec de l'huile bouillante


----------



## Vin©ent (3 Mars 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Héradote ?



Non, Héradoute...


----------



## legritch (3 Mars 2014)

C'est cool le carnaval de Genk


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, enfin Hérodote, faut se méfier quand même...



Aristote, natif de Macédoine, présente lui aussi comme un fait bien connu la présence de lions dans cette région, tout en signalant que le léopard est au contraire totalement absent du continent européen. Ce n'est pas une preuve, juste une assez solide présomption.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Aristote, natif de Macédoine



Pas plus fiable que l'autre, natif de Macédoine, il devait tout mélanger !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2014)

OH, MERDE, LE PAPE A DIT «PUTAIN» EN PLEINE PRIÈRE

_Que celui qui n'a jamais péché lui jette la première pierre_ (Jn 8:7).


----------



## OlivierMarly (4 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> OH, MERDE, LE PAPE A DIT «PUTAIN» EN PLEINE PRIÈRE
> 
> _Que celui qui n'a jamais péché lui jette la première pierre_ (Jn 8:7).



He bé!
manquerait plus qu'il bouffe l'abricot à Madeleine. (qui n'en était pas une)


----------



## legritch (4 Mars 2014)

Après la qualité, le goût du sperme se dégrade à son tour en France | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network


----------



## inkclub (4 Mars 2014)

Un document photographié aux bras dun fonctionnaire du Foreign Office recommande de ne pas fermer la City aux Russes. Londres dément mettre les intérêts de son centre financier avant ses efforts pour régler le conflit naissant.


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Après la qualité, le goût du sperme se dégrade à son tour en France | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network


Suite de l'aticle du gorafi ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2014)

Marre des medias ....  ... Juste au moment où je lisais le titre de l'article : "Pythovirus ... etc... virus géant ... etc..." on a sonné à la porte et je n'ai même pas osé ouvrir de peur de me retrouver face à ce monstre ...:sick: - Bon OK ! à 30.000 ans il ne doit plus être trop rapide, mais quand même !

Ce n'est que lorsque j'ai lu qu'il s'attaquait seulement aux amibes que j'ai été un peu rassuré ... s'il ne s'attaque qu'à ces gars qui roulent en charrette à cheval, vivent les uns sur les autres dans de vieilles fermes sans gaz ni électricité, ils n'ont qu'à s'en prendre qu'à eux mêmes !:rateau:

SibÃ©rie: DÃ©couverte d'un nouveau type de virus gÃ©ant Ã¢gÃ© de plus de 30.000 ans - 20minutes.fr

:love:


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> SibÃ©rie: DÃ©couverte d'un nouveau type de virus gÃ©ant Ã¢gÃ© de plus de 30.000 ans - 20minutes.fr
> 
> :love:



Tu te mets au cyrillique ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu te mets au cyrillique ?



 ... J'ai probablement abusé de la "Leffe touch" !!!!!! ... A la première, tout va bien ... à la deuxième, tu parles anglais ... et à la troisième c'est le cyrillique qui rapplique...:rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Suite de l'aticle du gorafi ????


Pays de cons.


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pays de cons.



ah des paroles mesurées et apaisées, ça fait plaisir 

« sondage con », pourquoi pas. « avis de cons » ça passerait sans problème également. Ça non.


----------



## legritch (5 Mars 2014)

Expérience humaine: un homme-Hamster vit dans sa roue - RTBF Etcetera


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Expérience humaine: un homme-Hamster vit dans sa roue - RTBF Etcetera



À la place d'expérience humaine, performance d'artiste eut sonnée plus juste pour titrer cet article.


----------



## legritch (5 Mars 2014)

Steven Seagal Explains International Relations on &#8216;Russia Today&#8217; | The New York Observer


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Marre des medias ....  ... Juste au moment où je lisais le titre de l'article : "Pythovirus ... etc... virus géant ... etc..." on a sonné à la porte et je n'ai même pas osé ouvrir de peur de me retrouver face à ce monstre ...:sick: - Bon OK ! à 30.000 ans il ne doit plus être trop rapide, mais quand même !



Je te rassure, même comparé à un certain organe dont nous parlions naguère dans ces colonnes, ce géant est un nain  de 1,5 millionième de mm. Par contre, moi, c'est si celle ci frappait à ma porte, que je ne serais pas rassuré :afraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, moi, c'est si celle ci frappait à ma porte, que je ne serais pas rassuré :afraid:


Bof, en voyant la photo, je me dis que c'est ce que je trouve régulièrement sur les trottoirs de mon patelin le dimanche matin lorsque la soirée de la veille a été bien arrosée ! Bwêêrk !:rateau:


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je te rassure, même comparé à un certain organe dont nous parlions naguère dans ces colonnes, ce géant est un nain  de 1,5 millionième de mm. Par contre, moi, c'est si celle ci frappait à ma porte, que je ne serais pas rassuré :afraid:



comme dit ma femme, c'est pas la taille qui compte. (elle est gentille).


----------



## jonson (6 Mars 2014)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> comme dit ma femme, c'est pas la taille qui compte. (elle est gentille).



Ça dépend : par exemple, si "ça n'est pas la taille qui compte, mais le nombre", tu la trouveras toujours aussi gentille ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça dépend : par exemple, si "ça n'est pas la taille qui compte, mais le nombre", tu la trouveras toujours aussi gentille ?



Pff:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Enfin une bonne nouvelle.



Et c'est grâce à qui ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et c'est grâce à qui ?



kate?

peut être.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Pourquoi elle reprend du service ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pourquoi elle reprend du *sévice* ?



quand elle veut.


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et c'est grâce à qui ?



À SFR qui a encore oublié d'envoyer les SMS de renouvellement ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> À SFR qui a encore oublié d'envoyer les SMS de renouvellement ?



pas forcément faux. En plus SFR est dans l'actualité en ce moment. Ca va encore être un grand moment.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> À SFR qui a encore oublié d'envoyer les SMS de renouvellement ?


Et dire que > SFR < sert de relais quand je suis en France


----------



## jonson (6 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> À SFR qui a encore oublié d'envoyer les SMS de renouvellement ?



SFR pourrait bien être derrière tout ça. On nous cacherait encore des choses!? :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mars 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et dire que > SFR < sert de relais quand je suis en France



Pourquoi j'ai suivi ton lien ?!? A chaque fois que je vois le mot CFDT, je vomis. Préviens, la prochaine fois.


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2014)

Pour ceux qui aiment (?) les "installations" et la lecture d'oeuvres philosophiques.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2014)

*1 AMÉRICAIN SUR 10 PENSE QUE HTML EST UNE MST. ET 23% CONFONDENT C-3PO ET MP3*

Le mieux, c'est tout de même l'USB, ce charmant petit pays d'Europe


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Le mieux, c'est tout de même l'USB, ce charmant petit pays d'Europe&#8230;



Quoi ? c'est pas ça ?  j'étais persuadé que ça signifiait "United States of Belgique", et que leur président était un certain Zebigue les beaux skis (un ancien champion de sports d'hiver, sans doute) 

:rateau:


----------



## legritch (7 Mars 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi ? c'est pas ça ?  j'étais persuadé que ça signifiait "United States of Belgique"
> 
> :rateau:



Ça a existé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------

Adieu Windows XP &#8211; La Matrice en maintenance ce week-end pour passer à Windows 8


----------



## legritch (7 Mars 2014)

Un côlon gonflable pour sensibiliser au dépistage du cancer colorectal - RTBF Regions


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un côlon gonflable pour sensibiliser au dépistage du cancer colorectal - RTBF Regions



Les plus résistants ce sont les colons israëliens !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un côlon gonflable pour sensibiliser au dépistage du cancer colorectal - RTBF Regions





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les plus résistants ce sont les colons israëliens !!!!!!



Et un test &#8230; Un !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un côlon gonflable pour sensibiliser au dépistage du cancer colorectal - RTBF Regions



Ouais, bin les gars de plus de 50 ans, l'opération consiste à le gonfler d'air et à y enfiler une caméra et un scalpel laser. :rose:

Le tout sous anesthésie générale, heureusement, la fierté est préservée... 

Mais au réveil, au moment du bilan, on se tape 20 mn de flatulences bien bruyantes mais sans odeurs, puisqu'avant on s'est entièrement vidé l'intestin avec des litres d'eau 

Tous les deux ans qu'ils disent...


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2014)

1. Je fais une phobie absolue sur les anesthésies.
2. Ta fierté est préservé si tu n'as aucune imagination. 

Maintenant le sinistre connard de gastro auquel un toubib m'avait envoyé m'a tout de même dit qu'il ne faisait pas de colo à la légère, qu'on ne pouvait pas considérer ça comme un geste banal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Un côlon gonflable pour sensibiliser au dépistage du cancer colorectal - RTBF Regions



On pourrait aussi essayer un toucher rectal. Ca nous sensibiliserait bien il me semble.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ...flatulences bien bruyantes...



*Attention* : *ce calembour pourrave est uniquement réservé à Pascal77 *(Pour les autres, faites comme si vous n'aviez rien vu !!!!:rateau

Au début du XIXe siècle, les troupes à pieds (je mets un s à pieds, parce qu'avant la bataille ils en avaient 2 ... ce, qui, bien souvent, n'était plus ce cas après !) avaient marre de se faire décimer par la cavalerie.

Ils inventèrent donc une sorte d'énorme rouleau compresseur qu'ils mettaient en branle (ben ouais, on "branlait" déjà à cette époque !) lorsque lesdits cavaliers (mais il y en avait probablement plus que 10) les chargeaient avec le résultat qu'ils se faisaient écrabouiller par l'engin.

Après cette opération, les cavaliers écrabouillés étaient surnommés : *flat uhlans* !!!!! :rateau::rose::rateau:

Allez avoue Pascal : elle t'a fait bien rire celle-là ??? non !:love::love:


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, bin les gars de plus de 50 ans, l'opération consiste à le gonfler d'air et à y enfiler une caméra et un scalpel laser. :rose:
> 
> Le tout sous anesthésie générale, heureusement, la fierté est préservée...


Pas que la fierté. J'ai subi 2 colos sans anesthésie, je peux te dire que maintenant j'exige l'anesthésie.





> Mais au réveil, au moment du bilan, on se tape 20 mn de flatulences bien bruyantes mais sans odeurs, puisqu'avant on s'est entièrement vidé l'intestin avec des litres d'eau



20 min ? Are you djaukingue ? 2 h oui ! 

Quoi, je suis trop poète, ce soir ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2014)

Euh !!!!!! :rose: ... ... ... bwêêrk !!!!

Mauvais en sexe oral? Lécher votre smartphone peut vous aider à vous améliorer - sudinfo.be


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2014)

Cessez de mentir, ça pue à des kilomètres !!!

Berthold : Quoi, je suis trop poète, ce soir ?

Quand le poète péte
le pouce tousse
le doigt boit
la main peint
le ventre rentre
la bouche louche
l'oeil cueille
la dent rend
le coude soude
l'oreille veille
la joue bout
la hanche flanche
la paume paume
le dos clot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Attention* : *ce calembour pourrave est uniquement réservé à Pascal77 *(Pour les autres, faites comme si vous n'aviez rien vu !!!!:rateau
> 
> 
> 
> Allez avoue Pascal : elle t'a fait bien rire celle-là ??? non !:love::love:



Ben  Comment te dire  Pour rester dans le registre de la cavalerie, je dirais que contrairement à un chevau-léger (nan, il n'y a pas de faute, ça s'écrit bien comme ça), elle est un peu lourde !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2014)

Lire ça



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Comment te dire  Pour rester dans le registre de la cavalerie, je dirais que contrairement à un chevau-léger (nan, il n'y a pas de faute, ça s'écrit bien comme ça), elle est un peu lourde !



et remonter un peu puis lire ça



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quoi ? c'est pas ça ?  j'étais persuadé que ça signifiait "United States of Belgique", et que leur président était un certain Zebigue les beaux skis (un ancien champion de sports d'hiver, sans doute)
> 
> :rateau:



Et se dire...
Non, ne rien se dire en fait...


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Pas que la fierté. J'ai subi 2 colos sans anesthésie, je peux te dire que maintenant j'exige l'anesthésie.
> 
> 20 min ? Are you djaukingue ? 2 h oui !
> 
> Quoi, je suis trop poète, ce soir ?



Moi j'exigerai bien la colo virtuelle. Mais dans mon bled on te regarde comme si t'avais dit un gros mot quand tu en parles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh !!!!!! :rose: ... ... ... bwêêrk !!!!
> 
> Mauvais en sexe oral? Lécher votre smartphone peut vous aider à vous améliorer - sudinfo.be



C'est dégueulasse ! 
Mais j'avoue que j'étais mort de rire devant la capture d'écran. C'est explicite !!!


----------



## bugman (8 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:
			
		

> C'est dégueulasse !


Je lèche mon iPhone tous les soirs ! Un plaisir d'avoir 64 bits sous les doigts.


----------



## jonson (8 Mars 2014)

Un boeing de Malaysia Airlines disparait au-dessus du Viet-Nam. 

Une info pas du tout amusante. L'avion aurait disparu des écrans radars depuis 23h30 hier soir(heure française). Les recherches sont en cours. Il y aurait 239 personnes à bord dont 3 français selon les premiers éléments.


----------



## Romuald (8 Mars 2014)

Dans mon reader RSS de ce matin, titre d'un article du Monde (oui, 'le Monde', ce 'journal d'information de référence' (de mes c..., oui  ) :

*Les prénoms les plus souvent portés par les conseillers municipaux*

C'est censé faire rire, ça me fait plutôt pleurer de voir le (ca)niveau où est tombé ce journal, c'est exprès que je ne mets pas le lien. 


P'tain les journalistes vous n'avez rien de mieux à faire que de copier bêtement (je suis poli) les dépêches de l'AFP et pondre des sujets à la JPPernault ? MERDRE, faites votre métier nom de doc, il y a quand même de la matière en ce moment, non ?

Ah, il faut se sortir les doigts ?


Ah...



Ah oui.



C'est vrai.



Pardon de vous avoir dérangés :rose:


----------



## jonson (8 Mars 2014)

C'est pas mieux à la télé. BFMTV annonce déjà un crash, alors qu'aucun débris et qu'aucunes preuves ne permettent encore de l'affirmer.


----------



## flotow (8 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans mon reader RSS de ce matin, titre d'un article du Monde (oui, 'le Monde', ce 'journal d'information de référence' (de mes c..., oui  ) :
> 
> *Les prénoms les plus souvent portés par les conseillers municipaux*
> 
> ...


je crois que comme l'ensemble de la presse ne ligne, quand tu n'as pas d'abonnement, c'est presque que de la dépêche AFP 
*ET PUIS ÇA AFFICHE DE LA PUB ALORS C'EST CE QUI COMPTE.
*comme macg en fait, il suffit simplement de remplacer AFP par MacRumors, Gizmodo, The Verge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2014)

*Deux Français sur trois ont peur le matin en allant au travail*

On ne dispose malheureusement d'aucune étude complète du coût du stress au travail en France (à part pour les coûts d'assurance). Dans les pays européens où des enquêtes ont été réalisées, il représente de 2 à 3 % du PIB.

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, les Suisses ont fait du bon travail sur la question : *www.sohf.ch/Themes/Stress/stress_f.pdf*


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans mon reader RSS de ce matin, titre d'un article du Monde (oui, 'le Monde', ce 'journal d'information de référence' (de mes c..., oui  ) :
> 
> *Les prénoms les plus souvent portés par les conseillers municipaux*



C'est pas le tout de mettre du gras, encore faut-il mettre un vrai lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est pas le tout de mettre du gras, encore faut-il mettre un vrai lien



C'était manifestement volontaire de la part de Romuald. Si on le lit attentivement  



Romuald a dit:


> Dans mon reader RSS de ce matin, titre d'un article du Monde (oui, 'le Monde', ce 'journal d'information de référence' (de mes c..., oui  ) :
> 
> 
> Les prénoms les plus souvent portés par les conseillers municipaux
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2014)

Aoué. Pas vu :rose:


----------



## Romuald (8 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Aoué. Pas vu :rose:



C'que c'est que la vieuzeté, hein !


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2014)

bugman a dit:


> Je lèche mon iPhone tous les soirs ! Un plaisir d'avoir 64 bits sous les doigts.


Toi tu utilise Gang, l'appli qui fait Bang! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h25 ----------




jonson a dit:


> C'est pas mieux à la télé. BFMTV annonce déjà un crash, alors qu'aucun débris et qu'aucunes preuves ne permettent encore de l'affirmer.



Oui, mais enfin, BFMTV on a toujours su ce que ça valait. Au moins ils ne nous surprenne pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h28 ----------

Sinon, le Monde, il vaut mieux ne pas avoir d'abonnement, parce que les dépêches d'AFP de leurs pigistes à deux euros, c'est toujours mieux que les articles "de fond" suintant souvent de mépris pour tout ce que l'époque se doit de mépriser (en tant que prof, j'ai eu souvent à en pâtir) et se contentant de copier le monde comme il va des grands intellectuels qui bossent pour eux. 
Ce journal, je m'y suis désabonné en voyant le traitement merdique qu'ils ont fait de la campagne présidentielle. Déjà, celle d'avant, c'était pas triste, mais là c'était ignoble. En aurait dit qu'ils avaient tellement peur que Mélenchon monte qu'ils ont fait deux fois plus de pub au F-Haine. C'était Marine Le Pen en haut de la page à chaque fois que je me connectais.
Et vas-y que je ronronne que les soc-dém sont réalistes, vas-y que je plonge dans tous les sujets sociétaux balancés par les même pour détourner l'attention comme si leur vie en dépendait...

En plus de ça la politique de l'abonnement en deux clics et du désabonnement avec lettre recommandé... ils ne sont pas là de me répiéger à nouveau.

Et en plus faut supporter Alain Mangold, le lecteur qui a décidé de consacrer sa vie à se venger de son prof de 6e, apparemment (s'il est allé jusque là).


----------



## jonson (9 Mars 2014)

Le Monica-gate brésilen. 

Bon, l'affaire ne concerne pas un homme politique brésilien. Mais dans les faits c'est tout comme B et M.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Le Monica-gate brésilen.
> 
> Bon, l'affaire ne concerne pas un homme politique brésilien. Mais dans les faits c'est tout comme B et M.



Tu veux dire, C et M ?
Parce que B, le sexe, je ne sais pas s'il sait encore ce que c'est depuis qu'il est rêne.



> C'est un cours de langue qui vire à la fellation.


C'est malin !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2014)

C'est assez rare pour devoir être signalé :
Mort naturelle du vice-président afghan


----------



## Berthold (9 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu veux dire, C et M ?
> Parce que B, le sexe, je ne sais pas s'il sait encore ce que c'est depuis qu'il est rêne.


B comme Bill, je pense puisque M représente aussi le prénom.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> B comme Bill, je pense puisque M représente aussi le prénom.


P... quel con !:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2014)

En parlant de Bill&#8230; 




​ 
Marine me fout les Boules&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En parlant de Bill



Viola est au Grand Palais. :style:


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2014)

Voilà qu'ils prétendent faire de la politique, maintenant, ils ne se sentent plus...
Quand on voit leurs propositions, merci. La médiation obligatoire pour tout divorce et des droits supplémentaires pour les pondeurs fous. Qu'ils se le gardent leur monde de névropathes!

Leur manif, déjà elle n'est pas "pour tous", mais pour "la plupart", sophistique à deux balles. Et d'ailleurs c'est uniquement si on ne tient pas en compte l'avis de "la plupart" qui ne va pas dans leur sens. 

Déjà que je hais le familialisme commun, mais cette version-là ...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Voilà qu'ils prétendent faire de la politique, maintenant, ils ne se sentent plus...
> Quand on voit leurs propositions, merci. La médiation obligatoire pour tout divorce et des droits supplémentaires pour les pondeurs fous. Qu'ils se le gardent leur monde de névropathes!
> 
> Leur manif, déjà elle n'est pas "pour tous", mais pour "la plupart", sophistique à deux balles. Et d'ailleurs c'est uniquement si on ne tient pas en compte l'avis de "la plupart" qui ne va pas dans leur sens.
> ...


Tu as du te tromper dans ton copier/coller


----------



## Le docteur (9 Mars 2014)

Réparé, merci.

Non mais vous réalisez : leur prochain délire ce sera quoi ? Obligation de soin avant de divorcer ? (mutuellement, hein ? La répudiation pour faute, ça existera encore sans doute).

Et les familles pondeuses, elles veulent quoi, en plus ? Dix ans de moins pour la retraite ?


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Réparé, merci.
> 
> Non mais vous réalisez : leur prochain délire ce sera quoi ? Obligation de soin avant de divorcer ? (mutuellement, hein ? La répudiation pour faute, ça existera encore sans doute).
> 
> Et les familles pondeuses, elles veulent quoi, en plus ? Dix ans de moins pour la retraite ?


J'ai bien aimé le "elle introduit Ludovine de la Rochère, la présidente de la Manif pour tous"&#8230; 

Déjà rien que le nom m'amuse, c'est la cousine de la baronne de la tronche en biais&#8230;


----------



## OlivierMarly (9 Mars 2014)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé le "*elle introduit Ludovine de la Rochère,* la présidente de la Manif pour tous"
> 
> Déjà rien que le nom m'amuse, c'est la cousine de la baronne de la tronche en biais



et la charte burde..

Fais gaffe à tes doigts. N"y touches pas malheureux. Faut jamais mettre les doigts dans la charte.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Viola est au Grand Palais. :style:



la meilleure actualité.


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2014)

C'est l'histoire d'un avion qui accroche un parachutiste&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> la meilleure actualité.



Et tout ça sans url !


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et tout ça sans url !



attaaaaa, je t'aide !

[YOUTUBE]D_urrt8X0l8[/YOUTUBE]


valàààààà :love:


----------



## Berthold (10 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> attaaaaa, je t'aide !
> 
> valàààààà :love:



Euh... :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h13 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Non mais vous réalisez : leur prochain délire ce sera quoi ? Obligation de soin avant de divorcer ? (mutuellement, hein ? La répudiation pour faute, ça existera encore sans doute).
> 
> Et les familles pondeuses, elles veulent quoi, en plus ? Dix ans de moins pour la retraite ?




 Une semaine en camp de rééducation pour les couples qui font mine de vouloir divorcer ; ensuite un suivi régulier obligatoire par un prêtre de la paroisse de St-Nicolas-du-Chardonneret ;
Trois jours de pilori pour un homme ayant trompé sa femme ;
Trois semaines de châtiments corporels (fouet, roue, ... selon le matériel disponible) pour une femme ayant trompé son mari ;
un séjour tous frais payés de 2 jours au Vatican pour la naissance du 5e enfant (dans les liens sacrés du mariage, est-il besoin de le préciser) avec bénédiction par le pape ; pour la 10e naissance, pareil mais avec une confession papale offerte ;
la lapidation en place publique pour les lesbiennes ; on peut envisager le bûcher selon les ressources locales ;
submersion des sodomites, avec pierres attachées au cou ; pal envisageable ;
on coupe la main directrice des branleurs ;
Voilà, c'est un avant-projet, on peut encore le voir évoluer.


----------



## loustic (10 Mars 2014)

On peut acheter la santé mentale pour 0,89 


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2014)

loustic a dit:


> On peut acheter la santé mentale pour 0,89 



Une histoire de fou.


----------



## ergu (10 Mars 2014)

loustic a dit:


> On peut acheter la santé mentale pour 0,89 &#8364;



Vous aurez remarqué que 0.89 c'est le prix d'une santé mentale immédiate.
Si on en veut une à long terme, qui dure, il faut s'abonner et payer 1 euro.

Heureux les fous qui ne s'en rendent pas compte, il ne seront pas tentés de dépenser leur argent - ce qui serait un peu fou.
Et ainsi, protégés d'accomplir un geste fou par leur folie qu'ils ignorent  ne font-ils pas, _malgré eux_, un pas vers une meilleure santé mentale et, pour le coup, _gratuitement _?
Faut-il être à l'origine consciente de ses actes pour en tirer le moindre bénéfice ?
Payer fait-il forcément partie de la thérapie quand la thérapie implique de ne pas payer pour aller mieux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Payer fait-il forcément partie de la thérapie quand la thérapie implique de ne pas payer pour aller mieux ?



Donc, si je te suis bien la question est : "faut il payer pour ne pas payer, ou vaut-il mieux faire le contraire ?" :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Mars 2014)

"Une opération  de restructuration du *Crédit Agricole* s'impose si nous voulons éviter  que ce soit cette banque qui provoque *la crise bancaire de 2014*."

C'est la conclusion d'un article récent de G. Ugeux, banquier d'affaires et blogueur financier du Monde
Il est urgent de recapitaliser le Crédit Agricole. | Démystifier la finance


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2014)

Boeing 777 de la Malaysia Airlines disparu en mer: les téléphones portables des passagers sonnent encore.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (10 Mars 2014)

La réserve d'or de la Banque Centrale d'Ukraine s'envole...
Ukrainian gold reserves loaded on an unidentified transport aircraft in Kiev


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> "Une opération de restructuration du *Crédit Agricole* s'impose si nous voulons éviter que ce soit cette banque qui provoque *la crise bancaire de 2014*."
> 
> C'est la conclusion d'un article récent de G. Ugeux, banquier d'affaires et blogueur financier du Monde
> Il est urgent de recapitaliser le CrÃ©dit Agricole. | DÃ©mystifier la finance



Y en a assez qu'ils essaient de nous faire gober que la seule priorité c'est de sauver les banques. En 2008 les politiques leurs ont refilés 1000 milliards d'&#8364;. Rien que ça... pour sortir de la crise! Et maintenant ils leurs manqueraient encore une centaine de milliards. 
Faut arrêter de se foutre du monde. Quand une banque te fait un crédit et que tu n'es pas capable de rembourser, toute la machine "_juridico-fiscal_" se met à te trousses. Alors pourquoi devait-on leurs faire la charité?

Le problème c'est que tout le monde est dépend de ces banquiers incompétents. La destruction du système financier voilà ce qu'il faudrait. Mais pas juste un bug informatique, non. Mais la destruction pur et simple des serveurs. Là où sont stockées toutes les données. Mais cela signifierait un retour à l'âge de pierre, et à la loi du plus fort. En tant que père de famille, je ne souhaite pas un tel avenir à mes enfants.

On est dans la merde si on est client chez Crédit Agricole.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Quand une banque te fait un crédit et que tu n'es pas capable de rembourser, toute la machine "_juridico-fiscal_" se met à te trousses.



Et le plus ironique, dans l'histoire, c'est qu'en réalité, quand une banque te fait crédit, elle te prête de l'argent qu'elle n'a pas, c'est un simple artifice comptable, la plupart du temps


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> On est dans la merde si on est client chez Crédit Agricole.



J'en doute. 




> Le problème c'est que tout le monde est dépend de ces banquiers incompétents.



C'est un peu le dénigrement à la mode systématique, trader, banquier ... Dès que tu gères de l'argent finalement, tu es incompétent, par contre quand il s'agit de se faire enfler par une marque là il y a pu personne pour dire qu'il faudrait détruire les bénéfices, c'est une idéologie qui n'a pas fonctionné mais qui se défend.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Mars 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'en doute.



C'est quand même bien la pire des pire. Avec un effet levier de 1 pour 85 ça sent TRES mauvais.
Tous les détails ici :
es-crises.fr/solvabilite-banques-systemiques/
(Berruyer est actuaire)

CA est vraiment le champion des bilans irréels, assez loin devant le deuxième monstre du classement, Deutsche Bank dont l'effet levier est de 1/55.

Fonds propres du CA : 1,2% en actifs durs
Fonds propres de la Deutsche Bank : 1,8% en actif durs
*Bâle III exige 3% de fonds propres*, alors ces deux folies (et bien d'autres encore) se crasheront aux stress tests...si ces derniers ne sont pas bidonnés _in fine_, ou si l'Etat n'intervient pas d'ici là. 
Et si on sauve le soldat CA la Caisse des Dépôts et Consignations connaîtra sans doute, pour la troisième fois de son histoire, un bilan dans le rouge ; la dernière fois c'était...    l'an dernier, à cause de Dexia !


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Boeing 777 de la Malaysia Airlines disparu en mer: les téléphones portables des passagers sonnent encore.



[YOUTUBE]2i1u3NpXmk4[/YOUTUBE]

Une affaire pour Fox Mulder et Dana Scully ce truc là.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2014)

patlek a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]2i1u3NpXmk4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Une affaire pour Fox Mulder et Dana Scully ce truc là.



Moi ça me fait penser aux Langoliers


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2014)

C'est faux les financiers sont très compétents. Seulement leurs compétences, c'est de "faire de l'argent". Comment vous voulez que ce soit moral. 

Il est gentil, le monsieur avec sa "trahison de la finance". Les financiers n'ont trahi personne : ils ont fait leur job.


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Mars 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> C'est quand même bien la pire des pire.



Avec les infos que tu as peut être, j'en ai pas plus au demeurant, mais moi quand il y a pas de détail, ni d'explication, je considère que le risque est plus grand à cause de l'effet d'annonce, que par la situation réel du groupe CA. 

Puis c'est pas parce que tu as un levier économique proche de 0 que la banque est fiable pour autant (et oui c'est possible). 

Donc c'est quoi l'effet levier sans risque ? Si ce n'est celui que je viens de citer (et encore si tu mets une guerre dans le tas ce que je dis va s'avérer faux). 

C'est une indication, c'est pas représentatif de la situation financière du groupe CA. 
Et si c'est représentatif, c'est très mal représenté. 

Dexia est un cas un peu différent .... et encore plus malsain.

@ Le docteur : plutôt d'accord 

_____

Samsung dÃ©pose le brevet du concept du brevet et exige d&rsquo;Apple cinq cent milliards de dollars | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2014)

Un amas d&#8217;étoiles fonce vers nous à 1000 km par seconde.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2014)

Nous sommes tous prévisibles

et

après cet accord, attendez-vous à trouver du buf aux hormones et du poulet lavé au chlore dans les rayons des supermarchés...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Nous sommes tous prévisibles



Tu l'as dit, et ça commence à se savoir. On connaissait fessebouque, gougueule, touiteur et con-sorts, on en avait oublié que pour faire du fric les banquiers n'étaient pas les derniers !


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un amas détoiles fonce vers nous à 1000 km par seconde.



À 54 millions d'années-lumière, ça laisse le temps à Bruce Willis de se changer. 

En attendant, voilà peut-être une occasion pour les informaticiens de se faire de l'argent de poche :
la NASA met 35 000 $ sur la table pour traquer les astéroïdes.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Mars 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> C'est quand même bien la pire des pire. Avec un effet levier de 1 pour 85 ça sent TRES mauvais.
> Tous les détails ici :
> es-crises.fr/solvabilite-banques-systemiques/
> (Berruyer est actuaire)
> ...



l'adresse du lien que j'indiquais était incomplète, voici la bonne :
» 0154 [Exclusif] SolvabilitÃ© rÃ©elle des banques systÃ©miques mondiales
(Berruyer est un spécialiste du risque financier)


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2014)

Mais sinon à part les banques, t'as quoi à proposer?


----------



## jonson (11 Mars 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est un peu le dénigrement à la mode systématique, trader, banquier ... Dès que tu gères de l'argent finalement, tu es incompétent, par contre quand il s'agit de se faire enfler par une marque là il y a pu personne pour dire qu'il faudrait détruire les bénéfices, c'est une idéologie qui n'a pas fonctionné mais qui se défend.



Rien à voir. Le simple fait de faire du profit, en soi-disant gérant l'argent des autres, est inacceptable.
 Qu'il faille rémunérer les conseillers qui se lèvent à 8h00 pour te proposer tel ou tel produit pourquoi pas... et encore!
 Que tu paies une valeur ajoutée sur un produit manufacturier(qu'il soit de tel marque ou d'une autre) où est le problème? 
 Selon toi: on tire sur l'ambulance et on se voile la face. Je dis juste que: les hommes ou femmes de la finance(banquiers ou traders), ont assez joué avec l'argent des autres.

 Tel banque est en passe de faire un bilan négatif, l'Etat devrait emprunter et s'endetter pour la sauver.
 Monsieur Gontrand, à cause des intempéries, n'a pas vendu assez de salade et donc ne peut pas rembourser sa banque. Il est obligé de mettre la clef sous la porte. 

 Deux poids deux mesures.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est faux les financiers sont très compétents. Seulement leurs compétences, c'est de "faire de l'argent". Comment vous voulez que ce soit moral.
> 
> Il est gentil, le monsieur avec sa "trahison de la finance". Les financiers n'ont trahi personne : ils ont fait leur job.





Le docteur a dit:


> C'est faux les financiers sont très  compétents. Seulement leurs compétences, c'est de "faire de l'argent".  Comment vous voulez que ce soit moral.
> 
> Il est gentil, le monsieur avec sa "trahison de la finance". Les  financiers n'ont trahi personne : ils ont fait leur job.



Faire de l'argent n'est pas la question. Il y a des règles et des lois, même en matière de finance.
La finance est devenue totalement folle et tout à fait criminelle, au sens juridique du terme, _en plus _d'être devenue criminelle au sens moral.
Il  est tout à fait possible de la remettre à sa vrai place, qui est de  financer l'économie réelle au lieu de la laisser jouer au Casino avec  des produits dérivés.
La vraie question est celle de la corruption des élites actuellement en place. 

Personnellement  j'ai cessé de croire depuis 2008 que le système financier pourra  marcher droit via des réformes décidées par les responsables actuels, car il est complètement gangréné jusqu'à son  coeur.
Aux Etats-Unis (mais pas que là-bas) les banquiers centraux,  les secrétaires du Trésor, les régulateurs de la Bourse d'aujourd'hui....  sont les banquiers d'hier et de demain. Cf H. Paulson, cf T. Geithner etc
La refondation du système de  financement de l'économie ne pourrait se faire, ou plutôt  s'imposer,  que quand le système actuel (CDS, trading haute fréquence, négociation pour compte propre, etc) se sera  tout à fait écroulé, sous le poids notamment des CDS qui le minent, et ce  temps viendra.

Ceci dit, écroulement général ou pas, à l'heure des comptes ce n'est pas les méga  riches qui morfleront le plus, bien au contraire, les méga soldes profiteront aux plus avisés d'entre eu, et puis, ruinés ou pas, ils dormiront toujours chez eux au chaud de toute façon...
SAUF accident historique majeur, du genre  Thermidor version 21ème siècle.

Et puis sait-on jamais ?  Sans en arriver  aux 17000 guillotinés et  20 à 30000 fusillés (!) de la Terreur nos  "services action" recevront peut-être (un jour...  (car _aujourd'hui _c'est un_ banquier_, E. Macron, qui commande en second le Secrétariat Général de l'Elysée) l'ordre de "traiter"  quelques dizaines de responsables de la haute finance US et européenne  ?          De quoi solder le passé et faire comprendre qu'il ne faudra pas déconner avec les lois nouvelles.
Il y a des cols blancs bien plus dangereux que quelques centaines de djihadistes afghans ou africains ; s'occupper d'eux _aussi _serait-il si choquant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2014)

*Dans près d'un tiers des collèges et lycées, des élèves ne vont plus aux toilettes*

Compte-tenu du fait que ces statistiques sont fondées sur les signalements des établissements eux-mêmes, on peut les considérer comme sous-estimant très fortement l'ampleur du problème (le même constat peut être fait, en pire, pour les questions de violence en milieu scolaire).

Cela fait pourtant longtemps que les médecins lancent des mises en garde sur cette question : Urofrance: Article


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2014)

Et si vous ouvriez un thread au comptoir pour vous branloter sur les banques et les vilains acteurs criminels de la finance 

Hein, dites :sleep:

Merci


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Et si vous ouvriez un thread au comptoir pour vous branloter sur les banques et les vilains acteurs criminels de la finance
> 
> Hein, dites :sleep:
> 
> Merci



Il existe
Et qui l'a ouvert ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> Et puis sait-on jamais ?  Sans en arriver  aux 17000 guillotinés et  20 à 30000 fusillés (!) de la Terreur nos  "services action" recevront peut-être (un jour...  (car _aujourd'hui _c'est un_ banquier_, E. Macron, qui commande en second le Secrétariat Général de l'Elysée) l'ordre de "traiter"  quelques dizaines de responsables de la haute finance US et européenne  ?          De quoi solder le passé et faire comprendre qu'il ne faudra pas déconner avec les lois nouvelles.
> Il y a des cols blancs bien plus dangereux que quelques centaines de djihadistes afghans ou africains ; s'occupper d'eux _aussi _serait-il si choquant ?



Même Mélanchon n'aurait pas osé tenir ce discours


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Il existe
> Et qui l'a ouvert ?



ah ben raison de plus alors


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Dans près d'un tiers des collèges et lycées, des élèves ne vont plus aux toilettes*
> 
> Compte-tenu du fait que ces statistiques sont fondées sur les signalements des établissements eux-mêmes, on peut les considérer comme sous-estimant très fortement l'ampleur du problème (le même constat peut être fait, en pire, pour les questions de violence en milieu scolaire).
> 
> Cela fait pourtant longtemps que les médecins lancent des mises en garde sur cette question : Urofrance: Article






> Cette enquête a été menée auprès de 16 000 établissements publics et privés du second degré.



16 000, c'est mieux qu'un sondage sur 953 clampins par l'IFOP...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Dans près d'un tiers des collèges et lycées, des élèves ne vont plus aux toilettes*
> 
> Compte-tenu du fait que ces statistiques sont fondées sur les signalements des établissements eux-mêmes, on peut les considérer comme sous-estimant très fortement l'ampleur du problème (le même constat peut être fait, en pire, pour les questions de violence en milieu scolaire).
> 
> Cela fait pourtant longtemps que les médecins lancent des mises en garde sur cette question : Urofrance: Article



A côté de ça, j'en ai qui semble atteints de problèmes de prostate précoces (y compris des filles).
Mais ça me fait réfléchir : peut-être que du coup on ne voit pas les autres.

Par contre, je ne comprends pas le sens de ton titre : dans un tiers des établissements _des_ élèves ne vont plus aux toilettes. Personnellement je ne parviens à en conclure qu'une chose : des élèves ne vont pas aux toilettes. Et on tend lire : "un tiers des élèves ne vont pas aux toilettes".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 16 000, c'est mieux qu'un sondage sur 953 clampins par l'IFOP...



Certes. Cependant, le problème n'est pas l'ampleur de l'échantillon, mais la méthode de recueil des informations. On ne peut pas faire confiance aux chefs d'établissement pour faire savoir que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond dans leur bahut. Il y a des gens honnêtes. Et il y a des carriéristes. C'est avec de telles méthodes qu'ils ont saboté en l'espace d'une décennie deux systèmes successifs d'évaluation de la violence en milieu scolaire. Je ne développe pas : j'en ai déjà parlé sur le fil intitulé « Pour les profs », pour ceux que ça intéresse. 



Le docteur a dit:


> [&#8230;]
> Par contre, je ne comprends pas le sens de ton titre : dans un tiers des établissements _des_ élèves ne vont plus aux toilettes. Personnellement je ne parviens à en conclure qu'une chose : des élèves ne vont pas aux toilettes. Et on tend lire : "un tiers des élèves ne vont pas aux toilettes".


 
L'article dit clairement : « Selon ce rapport, 28 % des établissements, surtout des collèges, ont signalé au moins un cas d'élève ayant renoncé à utiliser les toilettes scolaires ». Donc le titre de l'article &#8211; titre qui n'est pas de moi &#8211; est bien en rapport avec le contenu : dans un peu moins d'un établissement sur trois (mais probablement bien plus), il a été signalé qu'au moins un élève avait fait savoir qu'il n'utilisait pas les toilettes pour des raisons X Y ou Z. Seule l'expression « *les* élèves » au lieu de « *des* élèves » pourrait laissser entendre que *tous* les élèves sont concernés. Encore, cela ne ferait-il pas forcément &#8531; des élèves, puisque tout dépend de la taille des établissements en question.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> @ Le docteur : plutôt d'accord



Oui, enfin, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on en tire les mêmes conséquences...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




hb222222 a dit:


> Faire de l'argent n'est pas la question. Il y a des règles et des lois, même en matière de finance.
> La finance est devenue totalement folle et tout à fait criminelle, au sens juridique du terme, _en plus _d'être devenue criminelle au sens moral.
> Il  est tout à fait possible de la remettre à sa vrai place, qui est de  financer l'économie réelle au lieu de la laisser jouer au Casino avec  des produits dérivés.


Mais le problème, c'est que cette place-là ne l'intéresse pas. Elle s'en torche la finance de l'économie réelle. Et il vaut mieux ne pas compter sur les bourses molles / collabos (rayer la mention inutile) qui sont censés nous représenter pour lui tenir tête.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Certes. Cependant, le problème n'est pas l'ampleur de l'échantillon, mais la méthode de recueil des informations. On ne peut pas faire confiance aux chefs d'établissement pour faire savoir que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond dans leur bahut. Il y a des gens honnêtes. Et il y a des carriéristes. C'est avec de telles méthodes qu'ils ont saboté en l'espace d'une décennie deux systèmes successifs d'évaluation de la violence en milieu scolaire. Je ne développe pas : j'en ai déjà parlé sur le fil intitulé « Pour les profs », pour ceux que ça intéresse.
> 
> 
> 
> L'article dit clairement : « Selon ce rapport, 28 % des établissements, surtout des collèges, ont signalé au moins un cas d'élève ayant renoncé à utiliser les toilettes scolaires ». Donc le titre de l'article  titre qui n'est pas de moi  est bien en rapport avec le contenu : dans un peu moins d'un établissement sur trois (mais probablement bien plus), il a été signalé qu'au moins un élève avait fait savoir qu'il n'utilisait pas les toilettes pour des raisons X Y ou Z. Seule l'expression « *les* élèves » au lieu de « *des* élèves » pourrait laissser entendre que *tous* les élèves sont concernés. Encore, cela ne ferait-il pas forcément &#8531; des élèves, puisque tout dépend de la taille des établissements en question.



Merci pour cette explication. En fait j'avais réalisé quand j'ai essayé de l'expliquer à ma compagne. Accessoirement elle a validé ce que disait l'article : des gosses n'osent pas aller aux toilettes (apparemment l'état desdites toilettes ne les motive pas excessivement non plus).


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Dans près d'un tiers des collèges et lycées, des élèves ne vont plus aux toilettes*



Suggestion aux actifs désireux de fonder une entreprise française et rentable :

Fabriquer des smartphones et des tablettes pouvant servir d'urinoirs.

J'ai déposé plusieurs brevets concernant ces inventions.

Contactez-moi si vous êtes intéressés.


----------



## legritch (12 Mars 2014)

Dix-huit mois de prison pour un fétichiste de pieds d'enfants - BFMTV.com


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Rien à voir. Le simple fait de faire du profit, en soi-disant gérant l'argent des autres, est inacceptable.
> Qu'il faille rémunérer les conseillers qui se lèvent à 8h00 pour te proposer tel ou tel produit pourquoi pas... et encore!
> Que tu paies une valeur ajoutée sur un produit manufacturier(qu'il soit de tel marque ou d'une autre) où est le problème?
> Selon toi: on tire sur l'ambulance et on se voile la face. Je dis juste que: les hommes ou femmes de la finance(banquiers ou traders), ont assez joué avec l'argent des autres.
> ...



Je vais pas faire mon hypocrite mais en sauvant une banque tu sauves Monsieur Gontrand qui n'aura pas à payer sa créance à cause de la procédure de liquidation qui l'oblige à rembourser (il y a une solution qui consiste également à spéculer sur les créances bref), multiplie ça par le nombres d'emprunteurs. Deux poids deux mesures, parce que les conséquences sont totalement différentes.

Après je suis pas du tout opposé à une meilleure gestion des banques, un contrôle accru des opérations financières .... 

Juste si une banque est amené à être liquidé ce qu'il faut garder à l'esprit c'est que ça va être le gros bordel. 



> Le simple fait de faire du profit, en soi-disant gérant l'argent des autres, est inacceptable.


 Pourquoi ? C'est pas la gestion qui est inacceptable mais la spéculation à la limite, renseigne toi sur la "première bulle spéculative" avec la crise des Tulipes en 1637  (largement plus intéressant que la crise de l'immobilier à mon goût)

Mais restreindre le rôle de banque à ça c'est restrictif  mais c'est dans ce domaine où on entend parler d'elles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2014)

*Où est Lydia ?*

Excellente nageuse, une dentition parfaite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Où est Lydia ?*



Ah non ! Pas de jailbreak ici !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2014)

"Vous vous êtes une femme Barbara Gourde..."


----------



## poildep (12 Mars 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je vais pas faire mon hypocrite mais en sauvant une banque tu sauves Monsieur Gontrand


Ben non : Monsieur Gontrand n'a pas vendu assez de salade. La banque ne fera pas preuve de plus de compassion parce qu'elle a été sauvée.



JustTheWay a dit:


> Juste si une banque est amené à être liquidé ce qu'il faut garder à l'esprit c'est que ça va être le gros bordel.


Franchement, je commence à le souhaiter sérieusement, ce gros bordel.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Où est Lydia ?*
> 
> Excellente nageuse, une dentition parfaite.



La marque derrière, ce sont bien des boyaux ?


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Ben non : Monsieur Gontrand n'a pas vendu assez de salade. La banque ne fera pas preuve de plus de compassion parce qu'elle a été sauvée.
> 
> 
> Franchement, je commence à le souhaiter sérieusement, ce gros bordel.



c'est pas déjà arrivé y'a quoi 6 ans ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> La marque derrière, ce sont bien des boyaux ?



Maintenant que tu le dis, je ne vois plus que cela sur la carte  :sick:


----------



## poildep (13 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est pas déjà arrivé y'a quoi 6 ans ?


Ben non Les pauvres sont restés pauvres et les riches sont restés riches. Aucun bordel à signaler, l'ordre établi reste le même.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> "Vous vous êtes une femme Barbara Gourde..."



loool

Sur ce coup là elle s'est placée tout en haut du mur des cons notre Garde des Sceaux.

Dire que ces crétins professionnels sont en train de passer pour les méchants alors que c'est Sarkozy qui est dans la fosse à purin. Ils sont extraordinaires !!!

En moins de deux ans on aura eu droit à
- l'installation de la haute finance au secrétariat général de l'Elysée (E. Macron)
- la trahison de la non renégociation du traité Merkozy
- la trahison Cahuzac
- la trahison Florange
- la trahison de la pseudo loi bancaire
- les cacas nerveux dissuasifs des pigeons et des povres saltimbanques milliardaires
- le renoncement à la grande loi fiscale, puis sa réapparition surprise dans la manche d'un PM en sursis.
- les projets communautaristes hallucinants publiés sur le site du 1er ministre ("travaux de grande qualité" a t-il dit)
- la grotesque affaire Léonarda (chef d'oeuvre insurpassable)
- la longue et belle séquence qui a réunit la Nation autour de la réforme de la filiation
- la refoiraison de l'Ecole
- le scooter furtif du Chef normal des Armées, puis la répudiation de Marie Antoinette
- la fête à la promotion Voltaire
- monsieur Hulot s'en va en guerre
- la courbe du Loch Ness saison 1

... et maintenant Sarkozy sauvé des eaux.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2014)

Incorrigibles n'est pas un mot assez fort

à vous de trouver un autre qualificatif...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> En moins de deux ans on aura eu droit à



L'échec total de Nicole Bricq


----------



## jonson (13 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Incorrigibles n'est pas un mot assez fort
> 
> à vous de trouver un autre qualificatif...



Ah bé non. Vaut mieux ne rien dire... Ils travaillent tellement dur ces gens là.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Incorrigibles n'est pas un mot assez fort
> 
> à vous de trouver un autre qualificatif...





> Oui, la caractéristique de notre monde est que les inégalités se réduisent entre les pays (et tant mieux), mais quelles saccroissent au sein des pays. Autrefois, il y avait le Nord et le Sud, les pays du  Nord et les pays du Sud ; il y a désormais du Nord au Sud et du Sud au Nord, des riches dans les pays du Sud, des pauvres dans les pays développés. Les élites sont des autruches quand elles refusent de voir que cela ne durera pas éternellement.



Imaginez un peu à quoi ça ressemble à la fin.


----------



## legritch (13 Mars 2014)

Nuage de pollution : Bernard-Henri Lévy propose une médiation


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Nuage de pollution : Bernard-Henri Lévy propose une médiation



Je cours m'acheter un masque à gaz et des bonbonnes d'oxygène. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------

Celle-ci n'est pas du Gorafi, pourtant en lisant le titre j'ai eu un gros doute.

Bompard réclame la parité en prison, où il n'y aurait pas assez de femmes - L'Express


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2014)

*L'Angleterre se déchire autour de la dépouille de Richard III*

Tout ça pour le squelette en mauvais état d'un tyran bossu tué en faisant du stop sur un champ de bataille


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Tout ça pour le squelette en mauvais état d'un tyran bossu tué en faisant du stop sur un champ de bataille&#8230;



Si l'Histoire m'avait été ainsi enseignée, je pense que j'aurais été nettement plus assidu :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Si l'Histoire m'avait été ainsi enseignée, je pense que j'aurais été nettement plus assidu :rateau:



Moi j'ai commencé à aimer l'Histoire d'Angleterre quand j'ai appris qu'un de leur roi a été assassiné avec un pal chauffé au rouge.
Motif du décès, bronchite aigüe.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

aucune finesse ces barbares


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2014)

6 jours plus tard... Aucune trace...

Boeing de Malaysia Airlines : des contacts satellite plusieurs heures après la disparition

[YOUTUBE]2i1u3NpXmk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2014)

patlek a dit:


> 6 jours plus tard... Aucune trace...



 ... Ça me dépasse totalement compte tenu de la pléthore de moyens techniques à disposition ...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ça me dépasse totalement compte tenu de la pléthore de moyens techniques à disposition ...



si, je dis bien si, il y a eu volonté de faire disparaître cet avion, la technologie aura également servi dans ce but


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ça me dépasse totalement compte tenu de la pléthore de moyens techniques à disposition ...


En même temps, la mer, c'est vaste et surtout c'est profond. 
On a pris l'habitude de croire qu'on maîtrisait et quadrillait le moindre cm2 sur notre  bonne vieille terre, mais c'est faux. 
Il reste d'ailleurs des zones inexplorées chez l'homme : l'inconscient d'un électeur du FN, par exemple. L'éminent Sigmund Freude (aucun lien de parenté avec son presque homonyme) appelle ça "le trou noir de l'intelligence humaine" : même la lumière y disparaît sans laisser de nouvelles.
Pour ce qui est des neurologues certains appellent ça tout simplement le trou du cul du cerveau.


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ça me dépasse totalement compte tenu de la pléthore de moyens techniques à disposition ...



Ils feraient mieux de chercher dans le triangle des Bermudes!
En toute logique, c'est là-bas qu'il devrait réapparaitre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il reste d'ailleurs des zones inexplorées chez l'homme : l'inconscient d'un électeur du FN, par exemple.



Faut aussi avouer que si les électeurs du FN disparaissaient sans laisser de traces (on peut rêver !:rateau, on ne se casserait pas le c.. pour les retrouver !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2014)

*Le Sri Lanka en quête d'un bourreau après la fuite du titulaire*


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2014)

C' est plus une prison, c' est un Hostel.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mars 2014)

Ben voilà. Sadique : un emploi d'avenir.
J'espère qu'ils vont avoir la décence de bouler les malades qui veulent y aller par pur plaisir, s'ils n'ont pas celle d'abolir la peine de mort.


----------



## jonson (14 Mars 2014)

Ils ne veulent pas se salir les mains. Du coup ils proposent une offre d'emploi des plus sordides.


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2014)

Crépage de chignon chez les juges ?

...ou "blague de potaches" comme dit la ministre ?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2014)

Bon, ce qui est arrivé à la fille de ce monsieur, c'est horrible, et à ce niveau-là je ne peux que compatir. 
Apparemment les magistrats lui en veulent parce qu'ils les met directement en cause, et l'ont pris en grippe parce qu'il représente ce que toutes les organisations de gauche détestent (militaire, catholique, nettement à droite sans doute).
Peut-être aussi qu'ils lui en veulent parce qu'il incarne pour eux ce fameux "droit des victimes" qu'a largement instrumentalisé la droite et l'extrême droite. 
Je n'ai pas trouvé (rapidement) les positions extrêmes auxquelles je m'attendais de la part de M. Schmitt, qui aurait expliqué le coup du "mur des cons" (et qui m'auraient permis de dire que le fait d'être une victime ne donne pas, précisément tous les droits et n'excuse pas de réclamer une vengeance de la part de la justice). Donc, par rapport à ce que vois, j'aurais tendance à penser que nos camarades du syndicat de la magistrature vont pour le coup trop loin, effectivement, même si le "mur des cons" dans l'absolu, ça ne me choquait pas plus que ça.


----------



## jonson (15 Mars 2014)

Le pape en superman.
 Le ton de la communication change du côté du Vatican


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2014)

FIRST KISS. AGAIN.



> Earlier this week, an "arty" black and white clothes advert in which polite American people kiss each other on the mouth went nuts on the internet. The twist was, you see, that these people were all strangers, so this was footage of ten first kisses &#8211; gross saliva sounds fully audible over the sort of song that a depressed person might put on during sex.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon, ce qui est arrivé à la fille de ce monsieur, c'est horrible, et à ce niveau-là je ne peux que compatir.
> Apparemment les magistrats lui en veulent parce qu'ils les met directement en cause, et l'ont pris en grippe parce qu'il représente ce que toutes les organisations de gauche détestent (militaire, catholique, nettement à droite sans doute).
> Peut-être aussi qu'ils lui en veulent parce qu'il incarne pour eux ce fameux "droit des victimes" qu'a largement instrumentalisé la droite et l'extrême droite.
> Je n'ai pas trouvé (rapidement) les positions extrêmes auxquelles je m'attendais de la part de M. Schmitt, qui aurait expliqué le coup du "mur des cons" (et qui m'auraient permis de dire que le fait d'être une victime ne donne pas, précisément tous les droits et n'excuse pas de réclamer une vengeance de la part de la justice). Donc, par rapport à ce que vois, j'aurais tendance à penser que nos camarades du syndicat de la magistrature vont pour le coup trop loin, effectivement, même si le "mur des cons" dans l'absolu, ça ne me choquait pas plus que ça.


Je ne sais pas.

A lire les déclarations de cet individu et ses prises de position lors de différents faits divers, j'ai toujours eu l'impression qu'il voulait nous renvoyer quelques part entre la loi du Talion et le Code Hammurabi.

Et puis, il me fatigue avec l'intrumentalisation perpétuelle de la figure de sa fille. On ne va pas édifier une chapelle expiatoire dans les palais de justice.

Pour le "mur", j'aurais apprécié que les auteurs s'y affichent eux-mêmes, par esprit d'équité. Cela aurait aussi démontré le côté "potache" de la chose.

Mais bon, il s'agit d'un local syndical et pas d'un bureau du siège. Par destination, un lieu d'opinion et non de justice.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2014)

*Le correcteur masqué sur Internet bientôt engagé par le Bescherelle ?*

C'est pas moi. Juré.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2014)

je vous trouve bien en accord avec ce mur des cons. J'ai moi aussi été une victime comme on dit. 
Je n'ai rencontré en 7 ans de procédures, dans les différents tribunaux, de la secrétarie d'accueil au juge, des personnes hautaines, méprisantes et sans aucune compassion pour ces victimes justement.

Quand je les entends se plaindre actuellement qu'un des leurs a été mis sur écoute me fait bien marrer. Ces intouchables se croient et sont bien au dessus des lois et des citoyens comme nous.


----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le correcteur masqué sur Internet bientôt engagé par le Bescherelle ?*
> 
> C'est pas moi. Juré.



Il mériterait d'être citer en exemple. 

Mais j'espère qu'il ne viendra pas sur macg.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Il mériterait d'être citer en exemple.



Euh ! "cité" et pas "citer" ....


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2014)

Mais alors, zebig, serais-tu lui ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Mais alors, zebig, serais-tu lui ?!



 ... Non, mais l'occasion était trop belle ... !!! :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Le correcteur masqué sur Internet bientôt engagé par le Bescherelle ?*
> 
> C'est pas moi. Juré.


Mouai. Sauf que lui aussi fait des fautes de grammaire dans ses tweets.



> .@kevadamsss Putain, je pensais pas que ta grammaire était du même niveau que ton humour.
>  Je corrige bordel (@Bescherelle) 10 Mars 2014



Il a surtout besoin d'un cours de rattrapage sur la forme négative.

Et puis, ces "putain", "bordel", etc. De la vulgarité gratuite.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, ces "putain", "bordel", etc. De la vulgarité gratuite.



Ça désacralise le côté professeur, les gosses adorent ça ha ha ha !


----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça désacralise le côté professeur, les gosses adorent ça ha ha ha !



Je sais pas si un de mes enfants en rentrant me dit que le prof parle de manière grossière... Comment je réagirai?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Je sais pas si un de mes enfants en rentrant me dit que le prof parle de manière grossière... Comment je réagirai?



Ta remarque eut été plus juste comme suit


```
Je ne sais pas comment je réagirais si, au sortir de l'école, l'un de mes enfants m'annonçait que son professeur jurait à tout bout de champ
```

 hin hin hin !


----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ta remarque eut été plus juste comme suit
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



De toutes les façons, tu as pigé le sens de ma phrase. Et puis tant que le correcteur fou n'est pas par ici...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2014)

Vous remarquerez que j'ai corrigé personne (oui, j'aime bien faire sauter les « ne » : c'est mon côté Alexandre le Grand).


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2014)

Vite !

Venez tous !

Admirez la bande à Neuneu !


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> De toutes les façons, tu as pigé le sens de ma phrase. Et puis tant que le correcteur fou n'est pas par ici...



Ah tiens, ça pourrait être marrant quand même   

C'est une news (et pas une vidéo amusante les municipales étant bientôt ) :

[DM]x1gplnu[/DM]​
Nou lé là  Jonson :rose:

Sinon j'attends l'article du Gorafi : "Disparition du vol MH370 : David Copperfield prend sa retraite"
S'ils publient, je viendrai poster ici


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Il mériterait d'être citer en exemple.
> 
> Mais j'espère qu'il ne viendra pas sur macg.



Deux infinitifs l'un derrière l'autre, ça ne te dérange pas.
Je corrige bordel!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

Merdre !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Deux infinitifs l'un derrière l'autre, ça ne te dérange pas.



Tant que tu as compris le sens de sa phrase


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2014)

Le rédacteur devrait faire l'effort de rédiger clairement et correctement un texte en montrant ainsi qu'il respecte le destinataire.

Mais si c'est au lecteur de se donner du mal pour déchiffrer les phrases que lui envoie un correspondant méprisant, alors mieux vaut boire un petit coup de blanc.


----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)

Un petit coup de blanc à cet heure-ci? Pourquoi pas?

 Bon, après un auxiliaire(être ou avoir) on emploie un participe passé et non pas un infinitif. Je me relirai la prochaine fois, avant de me faire attraper par l'inquisition. Voilà pour la leçon de grammaire.


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> ... avant de me faire attraper par l'inquisition....





Le docteur a dit:


> Deux infinitifs l'un derrière l'autre, ça ne te dérange pas.
> Je corrige bordel!



:rose: euh... non, rien (je suis déjà sorti)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2014)

*Lhaleine chargée de nicotine de cette chenille fait fuir ses prédateurs*

C'est plutôt malin comme excuse pour continuer à fumer.


----------



## patlek (17 Mars 2014)

L' actualité politique en France...

Julie Gayet et François Hollande : ça sent la fin ! - Closermag.fr



Va falloir se motiver pour aller voter (Et çà va pas etre facile!)


----------



## r e m y (17 Mars 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Ils feraient mieux de chercher dans le triangle des Bermudes!
> En toute logique, c'est là-bas qu'il devrait réapparaitre.



Bon alors???? les recherches se rapprochent de ce que je suggérais la semaine dernière on dirait... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------




patlek a dit:


> L' actualité politique en France...
> 
> Julie Gayet et François Hollande : ça sent la fin ! - Closermag.fr



C'est quoi son prochain film?
Ah oui... "Sur la touche" !

 (tout est dit, non?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Lhaleine chargée de nicotine de cette chenille fait fuir ses prédateurs*
> 
> C'est plutôt malin comme excuse pour continuer à fumer.



Oui enfin cette chenille, elle n'a rien inventé!:mouais:

Et pour info, pour que les non-fumeurs ne soient pas en reste, ça marche aussi avec le gros rouge  
(alors? qu'est-ce qu'elle dit la chenille???)


----------



## legritch (18 Mars 2014)

Univers: le Big Bang n'est plus juste une théorie et c'est une découverte bouleversante | Slate.fr

Bouffez ça les créationistes &#128513;


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2014)

Amusons-nous avec les municipales

Quiz de vrais et faux slogans

Perso j'ai fait 15/20 

Si vous étiez (ou êtes) parisien, pour qui allez vous voter

Surprenant, mais ouf, je suis retombé sur mes convictions


----------



## jonson (18 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Univers: le Big Bang n'est plus juste une théorie et c'est une découverte bouleversante | Slate.fr
> 
> Bouffez ça les créationistes &#55357;&#56833;





> Il faudra néanmoins s'en assurer, car _«une découverte aussi révolutionnaire demande confirmation par d'autres expériences pour qu'on y croit vraiment», _précise le site Scientific Americain.


 
 Attendons d'abord la confirmation avant de crier au loup. 
 Mais dans tout les cas elle ne contredit pas frontalement le créationnisme. Elle pourrait tout au plus conforter la théorie du Bing Bang. 



> L'idée qu'au commencement (ou du moins à un certain instant qu'on assimile à un «commencement»), il y a quelques 14 milliards d'années, il s'est produit quelque chose, qu'on imagine (faute de mieux et donc à tort) similaire à une explosion et qui a créé l'univers.


 
 Cette phrase à elle seule laisse la place au doute. Un "_commencement_", une "_explosion_"? Mais qui a allumé la mèche, qui a appuyé sur le bouton?(je sais ces deux questions peuvent paraitre puériles... mais tout de même)
 Et là où il y a de la place pour le doute, il y a de la place pour le créationnisme.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Univers: le Big Bang n'est plus juste une théorie et c'est une découverte bouleversante | Slate.fr
> 
> Bouffez ça les créationistes &#128513;



Ils s'en foutent. Ils ne lisent que la Bible.


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2014)

L'hypothèse du Big Bang fut faite par le chanoine Lemaître, un Belge !


----------



## legritch (18 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Mais qui a allumé la mèche, qui a appuyé sur le bouton?(je sais ces deux questions peuvent paraitre puériles... mais tout de même)
> Et là où il y a de la place pour le doute, il y a de la place pour le créationnisme.



Non mais quand je parle des créationnistes je ne parle pas des croyants en général mais de ces extrémistes qui disent que la terre a été créée il y a 5.000 ou 6.000 ans et que la science se trompe du tout au tout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2014)

Bon ! Ben c'est fait !!!!!!

 La Crimée rattachée à la Russie, Poutine fait fi des sanctions - Le Nouvel Observateur

J'espère que tout ce bordel ne donnera pas de mauvaise idée à notre gouvernement ... Imaginons un peu qu'ils en profitent pour vouloir annexer la France !

Faudrait en plus qu'on partage nos trappistes !!!!! 

ps pour aCLR : Je sais !!!! Mais un petit coup de cyrillique n'a jamais fait de mal à personne !


----------



## Berthold (18 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Cette phrase à elle seule laisse la place au doute. Un "_commencement_", une "_explosion_"? Mais qui a allumé la mèche, qui a appuyé sur le bouton?(je sais ces deux questions peuvent paraitre puériles... mais tout de même)
> Et là où il y a de la place pour le doute, il y a de la place pour le créationnisme.



Il n'y a pas à proprement parler de commencement au Big bang, la théorie postulant que le temps se déroule suivant une échelle logarithmique, non linéaire. La notion de _commencement_, et a fortiori d'_avant_ le Big bang dénote d'une incompréhension de ce point. Pour M et Mme tout le monde, rien de bien grave, mais pour des scientifiques ou des journalistes scientifiques, ça donne déjà une image plus floue de leurs compétences (euphémisme), et ça nous cale ces gnafrons de frères Bogdanov  à la place où ils auraient toujours du rester : amuseurs publics.


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2014)

@thebig : viens là que je te mette un p'tit coup de cyrillique !


----------



## Nephou (18 Mars 2014)

On a retrouvé la veuve Cliquot ?

L&#8217;histoire ne le dit pas&#8230;


----------



## jonson (18 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! Ben c'est fait !!!!!!
> 
> La Crimée rattachée à la Russie, Poutine fait fi des sanctions - Le Nouvel Observateur
> 
> ...



Vladimir remet ça, comme avec L'Ossétie du sud. Il fait comme bon lui semble!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------




Nephou a dit:


> On a retrouvé la veuve Cliquot ?
> 
> Lhistoire ne le dit pas



Entièrement d'accord avec cette dame. Chez moi(voir profil), cette pratique est assez courante. D'ailleurs elle rejoint quelque par les superstitions, qui veulent qu'on communie avec les défunts pour leurs demander des protections.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Vladimir remet ça, comme avec L'Ossétie du sud. Il fait comme bon lui semble!!



On a donné l'exemple avec le Kossovo.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (18 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La Crimée rattachée à la Russie, Poutine fait fi des sanctions - Le Nouvel Observateur



Eh oui...
Sanctions mon cul.

Les Van Rompuy, Ashton, Redding, Cohn-Bendit et autres dangereux* inutiles peuvent toujours couiner, cette affaire vient brutalement nous rappeler *ce qu'est l'Union Européenne*, un ectoplasme qui s'est construit sur le refus d'assumer une politique de puissance,* une chose -rêve naïf ou projet cynique ?- qui a organisé le consentement à la soumission*.
Sans armées et sans peuples souverains la diplomatie est vaine avec les forts.
Alors, que Bruxelles, qui n'a ni peuple, ni armée, ni aucun des moyens qui pourraient appuyer sa vertu théorique, que Bruxelles reste à sa place : *la niche*, au lieu de brasser du vent.

* Ces gens sont dangereux car ils sont plus que jamais prêts à tous _nos_ sacrifices pour sauver _leur _rêve désincarné : l'"Europe" post-nationale.


----------



## legritch (18 Mars 2014)

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Nephou (18 Mars 2014)

hum, je vous rappelle aimablement l&#8217;existence du comptoir si nous souhaitez développer (ou rabâcher)


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2014)

A 8 mois, ce bébé pèse 20 kg.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2014)

*NOUVELLE-ZÉLANDE : UNE BIÈRE GRATUITE POUR CHAQUE RAT CAPTURÉ*

La Nouvelle-Zélande, ça ne me dit pas trop. Mais s'il y trop de rats chez les trappistes belges, je veux bien aider.


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *NOUVELLE-ZÉLANDE : UNE BIÈRE GRATUITE POUR CHAQUE RAT CAPTURÉ*
> 
> La Nouvelle-Zélande, ça ne me dit pas trop. Mais s'il y trop de rats chez les trappistes belges, je veux bien aider.



Je suis prêt à prendre les paris que les étudiants vont se lancer dans l'élevage intensif de rats...


----------



## poildep (19 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> A 8 mois, ce bébé pèse 20 kg.


 C'est pas croyable, sa mère doit remplir ses biberons d'huile. :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2014)

Boeing disparu: et si les pilotes avaient succombÃ© au syndrÃ´me de l'Amok...


Hé oui.

On connait le coupable maintenant.

Ceci dit je m'en doutais un peu.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2014)

Ah, voilà.


----------



## legritch (20 Mars 2014)

Le Palais voit défiler les PV adressés au Roi - 7SUR7.be

Amis Français, si vous voulez bien arrêter, merci.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2014)

J'imagine le traditionnel "poulet du dimanche" avec une bestiole pareille !

DÃ©couverte d'un dinosaure Â«terrifiantÂ» aux allures de poulet gÃ©ant - 20minutes.fr


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

A 47 ans, elle est mariée à son chien


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'imagine le traditionnel "poulet du dimanche" avec une bestiole pareille !
> 
> DÃ©couverte d'un dinosaure Â«terrifiantÂ» aux allures de poulet gÃ©ant - 20minutes.fr




P'tit Louis n' en aurait fait qu'une bouchée. (Ptit Louis, la terreur des poulets, y compris et surtout s'ils sont géants!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2014)

patlek a dit:


> P'tit Louis n' en aurait fait qu'une bouchée. (Ptit Louis, la terreur des poulets, y compris et surtout s'ils sont géants!)



Mais il aurait d'abord fallu qu'il trouve un four assez grand pour faire cuire ce poulet.


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais il aurait d'abord fallu qu'il trouve un four assez grand pour faire cuire ce poulet.


Il suffit d'en faire des nuggets


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le Palais voit défiler les PV adressés au Roi - 7SUR7.be
> 
> Amis Français, si vous voulez bien arrêter, merci.



En quoi le fait que les chauffards français ne soient pas verbalisés serait une "bonne nouvelle". C'est effarant comment la connerie ordinaire s'étale tranquillement dans les journaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2014)

PUNI CAR IL VOULAIT PLUS DE DEVOIRS

Stakhanoviste !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2014)

Hihi !!!!! 

Les seins nus de Delphine Boël censurés par Apple - 7SUR7.be


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2014)

*Natalia Poklonskaya ou pourquoi les internautes japonais s'intéressent à la Crimée*

En face, la pin-up de l'UE, c'est Catherine Ashton.   :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (22 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hihi !!!!!
> 
> Les seins nus de Delphine Boël censurés par Apple - 7SUR7.be





Cratès a dit:


> *Natalia Poklonskaya ou pourquoi les internautes japonais s'intéressent à la Crimée*
> 
> En face, la pin-up de l'UE, c'est Catherine Ashton.   :rateau:



Sur un autre sujet d'actualité géopolitique, je ne peux manquer d'attirer votre attention sur deux autres demoiselles (en langue anglaise toutefois, il faut une certaine concentration, plus particulièrement pour la première vidéo...)
12th Banker Suicide, Experts Baffled as Bodies Stack Up - YouTube
[E1] Get REAL with Jan Skoyles - Gold, Silver & Bitcoin with Ben Davies - YouTube


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2014)

Tu vas nous lacher avec tes suicides de banquiers et tes catastrophes monétaires ? tu as ouvert un fil pour ça, arrêtes de nous polluer ici, mUrde ! 

:!:


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Natalia Poklonskaya ou pourquoi les internautes japonais s'intéressent à la Crimée*
> 
> En face, la pin-up de l'UE, c'est Catherine Ashton.   :rateau:
> 
> CENSURÉ​



Il faut reconnaître qu'elle est plutôt kawai.

Bien joué Vladimir.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2014)

Wahou! tu m'étonnes que notre François veuille voler au secours de la Crimée!

Fais gaffe Vladimir, il a déjà fait le plein du scooter!


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu vas nous lacher avec tes suicides de banquiers et tes catastrophes monétaires ? tu as ouvert un fil pour ça, arrêtes de nous polluer ici, mUrde !
> 
> :!:



itou

:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> itou
> 
> :sleep:



Idem.

:sleep:


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2014)

Ça fait 10 ans que je traine ici


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2014)

bon anniversaire Tuc 

tiens une news rigolote pour fêter ça :

ArnaquÃ©, il envoie tout Shakespeare au voleur... par SMS - 22 mars 2014 - Le Nouvel Observateur


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2014)

Assez logique, le vendeur lui ayant demandé 80 livres&#8230; 

(Intraduisible en VO)


----------



## jonson (23 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça fait 10 ans que je traine ici



  

Whoa!!! C'est vraiment un anniversaire incroyable!


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2014)

tucpasquic a dit:


> ça fait 10 ans que je traine ici




noooooob!


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu vas nous lacher avec tes suicides de banquiers et tes catastrophes monétaires ? tu as ouvert un fil pour ça, arrêtes de nous polluer ici, mUrde !
> 
> :!:



Quels suicides? Quels banquiers ?


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2014)

Emma Stone gets teary-eyed after being surprised by Mel B., sings Spice Girls  

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Whoa!!! C'est vraiment un anniversaire incroyable!





Nephou a dit:


> noooooob!





Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça fait 10 ans que je traine ici


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça fait 10 ans que je traine ici



Ouais, in_Mac_we_trust.


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, in_Mac_we_trust.


qui me parle ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2014)

Un nioub à qui on faisait croire des trucs&#8230;


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un nioub à qui on faisait croire des trucs&#8230;


c'est surement quelqu'un qui poste dans conseil d'achat alors


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2014)

il faut faire pipi sur quel nioubie ?!!


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça fait 10 ans que je traine ici



C'est vrai que je l'ai connu tout petit!!!


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un nioub à qui on faisait croire des trucs



imax n'existe pas


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2014)

macinside a dit:


> imax n'existe pas



ou macinside a été administrateur


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2014)

j'ai des captures d'écrans


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2014)

Beuverie à Amsterdam


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2014)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai des captures d'écrans





tu as aussi Photoshop et des appareils photos et


----------



## legritch (26 Mars 2014)

Je me souviens qu'on lui avait permis de se balader en rouge.


----------



## legritch (27 Mars 2014)

Cigarette électronique : 1400 cas d'empoisonnement par e-liquide - Sciences et Avenir


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2014)

Sciences et Avenir a dit:
			
		

> Une seule cuillère de liquide nicotinique peut être létale pour un enfant et moins dune cuillère à soupe à haute concentration peut l'être pour un adulte.


Chouette, il est plus facile de s'en procurer que de l'arsenic !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2014)

c'est ce que je me suis dit en lisant cet article.


----------



## legritch (27 Mars 2014)

Première médicale : le remplacement d'un crâne par une copie réalisée par une imprimante 3D | Au commencement était le web.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hihi !!!!!
> 
> Les seins nus de Delphine Boël censurés par Apple - 7SUR7.be



Pourtant le single de la semaine sur Itunes du 25 Juillet 2011 était celui-ci 






excellent album au demeurant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2014)

*« Papy Marcel », 93 ans, accusé d'avoir tué par dépit amoureux*

Encore un de ces jeunes romantiques exaltés

_Elle me résistait, je l'ai assassinée !_ (Alexandre Dumas, _Antony_, 1831)


----------



## legritch (27 Mars 2014)

Le président chinois glisse un contrat de 5 milliards dans le string de François Hollande | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network

Mékisonkon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le président chinois glisse un contrat de 5 milliards dans le string de François Hollande | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network
> 
> Mékisonkon



:love: ... On devrait ouvrir un fil intitulé : "Le Gorafi de MacGé" dans lequel on inventerait un tas de fausses news débiles ... il y a probablement matière à s'amuser !!!!!


----------



## patlek (27 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le président chinois glisse un contrat de 5 milliards dans le string de François Hollande | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network
> 
> Mékisonkon



On attend la réaction de christine boutin...


----------



## legritch (27 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :love: ... On devrait ouvrir un fil intitulé : "Le Gorafi de MacGé" dans lequel on inventerait un tas de fausses news débiles ... il y a probablement matière à s'amuser !!!!!



Excellente idée


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2014)

Le Gorfi ou le Grafi, Gorfi-G, Grafi-G, Grafli-g... ???


----------



## legritch (27 Mars 2014)

Le gare aux fils?


----------



## legritch (28 Mars 2014)

http://ow.ly/v6KMh

Oh putain, ils sont en forme ces temps-ci&#8230;


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2014)

Ouais, ben moi, je trouve que le gorafi, ils exagérent quand meme:

Les dîners de l&#8217;Élysée ? « C&#8217;est dégueulasse ! » - Le Nouvel Observateur


----------



## legritch (28 Mars 2014)

La Wallonie française n'est pas une valeur actuelle (lettre à Éric Brunet)


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> http://ow.ly/v6KMh
> 
> Oh putain, ils sont en forme ces temps-ci&#8230;



Ils ont bien changé en deux ans 

[YOUTUBE]BVGK39R0DoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mars 2014)

Ouf. Personne n'est mort à l'époque, semble-t-il.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> La Wallonie française n'est pas une valeur actuelle (lettre à Éric Brunet)



Une Crimée belge? - RTBF Chroniques Philippe Walkowiak


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Mars 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouf. Personne n'est mort à l'époque, semble-t-il.



Il y a eu pareil en apprenant la réélection de Balkany et de Copé  à la différence que le fou rire dure depuis quelques années


----------



## legritch (29 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une Crimée belge? - RTBF Chroniques Philippe Walkowiak



Il oublie de dire que la Belgique a essayé de rendre les cantons de l'Est à l'Allemagne mais que la France a refusé à cause du traité de Versailles. Sources


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une Crimée belge? - RTBF Chroniques Philippe Walkowiak



Comme disait mon grand-père : "On s'est payé sur la bête" ... Sacré papy va !


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Il oublie de dire que la Belgique a essayé de rendre les cantons de l'Est à l'Allemagne mais que la France a refusé à cause du traité de Versailles. Sources



Justement, elle est où ta "source" ? 

Je note surtout sur cette page wikipedia la volonté marquée à mainte reprise des autorités belges de l'entre-deux-guerres, de faire taire les velléités d'autonomie des germanophones.

Ne mêle pas la France à tes turpitudes d'Outre-Quiévrain, on avait assez à faire avec la Sarre.

Perso, les Wallons, j'en ai rien à battre. La Wallonie n'a jamais rien eu à faire avec la France. Historiquement, la partie de la Belgique qui est liée à la France est la Flandre qui relevait du royaume depuis les traités de Verdun (843) et Meersen (870). Et comme les Flamands sont des emmerdeurs congénitaux allergiques de tout temps et de tout suzerain à la pression fiscale, autant les laisser entre-eux baragouiner leur mauvais néerlandais.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne mêle pas la France à tes turpitudes d'Outre-Quiévrain, on avait assez à faire avec la Sarre.



En plus, maintenant vous avez Henin-Beaumont... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Et comme les Flamands sont des emmerdeurs congénitaux allergiques de tout temps et de tout suzerain à la pression fiscale, autant les laisser entre-eux baragouiner leur mauvais néerlandais.



Fâché sur les flamands ....  .... A cause de la bataille des éperons d'or où vous avez pris une bonne raclée peut-être ????? :love:


----------



## legritch (29 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Justement, elle est où ta "source" ?



Dans le paragraphe d'introduction de l'article, ceci dit à l'heure actuelle les germanophones de Belgique sont sûrement une des minorités les mieux protégées d'Europe. Ils sont aussi les plus attachés au pays et à la monarchie. Ils auront sûrement dans le futur leur région à eux.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En plus, maintenant vous avez Henin-Beaumont...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------
> 
> ...



Bah! On leur en a mis d'autres par la suite. Et puis ils ont emmerdé autant les Capétiens que les Habsbourg et les Nassau. Aujourd'hui, ils font avec ce qu'ils ont sous la main : du Saxe-Cobourg fatigué et le "fédéral", parce qu'en démocratie la souveraineté appartient au peuple (en théorie), mais la revendication essentielle reste la même : refus de payer.

Vu les m&#339;urs fiscales françaises, ils sont culturellement incompatibles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Dans le paragraphe d'introduction de l'article, ceci dit à l'heure actuelle les germanophones de Belgique sont sûrement une des minorités les mieux protégées d'Europe. Ils sont aussi les plus attachés au pays et à la monarchie. Ils auront sûrement dans le futur leur région à eux.



Justement, cette affirmation n'est pas sourcée. A ce compte je peux aussi publier n'importe quoi sur Wikipedia.

Puisqu'on parle de la Belgique :
Laurent Louis, le dÃ©putÃ© pour qui personne n&#8217;a votÃ© | ploum.net

Ce mec pourrait être un canular du Gorafi (comme l'auteur s'amuse à l'imaginer dans un autre article) mais il est vrai. Du surréalisme politique.


----------



## legritch (29 Mars 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce mec pourrait être un canular du Gorafi (comme l'auteur s'amuse à l'imaginer dans un autre article) mais il est vrai. Du surréalisme politique.



Il est con (mais ça encore ça pourrait être acceptable) le problème c'est qu'il est méchant et sans morale, prêt à tout pour se faire de la pub afin de garder sa place de député. 

Le 25 mai il sera au chômage, bon débarras


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2014)

Je pense que l'on peut faire un test de QI à de nombreux députés nous serions surpris : 

_Les frasques de Laurent Louis pousseront certains parlementaires à demander une expertise psychiatrique afin de savoir si, à tout hasard, l&#8217;individu ne serait pas fou. Ma théorie personnelle est toute autre : Laurent Louis n&#8217;est pas fou, il est tout simplement très peu intelligent_


----------



## legritch (29 Mars 2014)

Même dans les plus cons, je ne sais pas si il y en beaucoup qui dévoileraient les photos d'autopsie des victimes de Dutroux pour montrer (soit disant) leur anus dilaté. 

Ce type n'a aucune morale. À vomir.


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2014)

Votez !!!


----------



## jonson (29 Mars 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Votez !!!



Dommage! je connais personnellement la doublure ukrainienne du seigneur Vador. Et je peux vous dire qu'il est très déçu de cette pitoyable prestation.


----------



## fedo (30 Mars 2014)

un avion heurté par un poisson au décollage !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2014)

...ça commence !!!!!!:rateau:

Municipales 2014 : deux villes belges rompent avec des communes FN - Municipales 2014


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mars 2014)

Entendu ce soir sur France 3. Hollande a bien compris les français qui "réclament de l'autorité et un cap" selon le journaleux. 
La gauche se fait péter la tronche parce qu'ils sont de droite et elle vire encore plus à droite. 
Comme je le dis tout le temps : ils arrivent toujours à me surprendre.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça commence !!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> Municipales 2014 : deux villes belges rompent avec des communes FN - Municipales 2014



La géopolitique européenne ne s'en relèvera pas. 

Quel besoin de sur-jouer l'indignation devant un non événement ?

Ah oui ! Bien sûr :
_Toute la vie des sociétés dans lesquelles règnent les conditions modernes de production sannonce comme une immense accumulation de spectacles. Tout ce qui était directement vécu sest éloigné dans une représentation._


----------



## legritch (31 Mars 2014)

Les Flamands surtout préoccupés par leur pension


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Comme je le dis tout le temps : ils arrivent toujours à me surprendre.


Le _sur_ est de trop ! Ho ho ho !!


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Le _sur_ est de trop ! Ho ho ho !!



Tutatfait ! Ouille!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Entendu ce soir sur France 3. Hollande a bien compris les français qui "réclament de l'autorité et un cap" selon le journaleux.
> La gauche se fait péter la tronche parce qu'ils sont de droite et elle vire encore plus à droite.
> Comme je le dis tout le temps : ils arrivent toujours à me surprendre.



Hollande ne me surprend plus depuis l'été 2012*.

Il a temporisé pendant deux ans, jusqu'au moment où il s'est décidé à assumer un peu clairement à ce qu'il a toujours voulu faire : une politique de centre gauche en France et une politique bruxelloise (pas trop le choix - si on ne décide pas de renverser la table) au niveau européen.
Il a simplement bluffé le temps qu'il a fallu pour se faire élire. Pendant la campagne présidentielle Hollande s'est fait violence,  réussissant à faire croire qu'il était capable de produire autre chose  que ce vers quoi le poussent ses atavismes.
Mais comme Sarkozy, comme Chirac, comme Mitterand (complètement surcôté Mitterand !) son accession au pouvoir sera sa seule véritable réussite. C'est un très banal politicien.  Depuis le Général de Gaulle, Pompidou peut-être encore, nous avons une succession d'hommes de pouvoir, de plus en plus irresponsables (on met la merde sous la tapis, après moi le déluge !), de plus en plus médiocres, et non plus des chefs d'Etat.

Tous ces connards inconséquents se sont assis sur leurs responsabilités et ont mis notre pays au bord de la crise de nerfs. Le FN c'est eux et leurs partis, et personne d'autre, c'est leurs renoncements, leur complaisance, et leurs petites ambitions qui l'ont produit.
Au sommet de l'Etat une telle médiocrité est impardonnable. 
Je n'ai pas voté pour ces municipales, je ferai de même pour les Européennes, et je crois qu'il en sera ainsi à l'avenir : abstention.

* la composition du secrétariat général de l'Elysée (avec un banquier comme conseiller principal), puis le renoncement de Florange, le renoncement à la renégociation véritable du traité Merkozy, les silences sur la finance (la pseudo loi bancaire en a apporté la confirmation lamentable) etc


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça commence !!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> Municipales 2014 : deux villes belges rompent avec des communes FN - Municipales 2014



Intéressant :
Désintox - pourquoi le FN s'est pris une claque aux municipales


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> (Grosse colère) bis repetita



Mec. Prends plutôt le parti d'en rire. Ça n'arrange rien mais c'est bon pour la santé. 

FranÃ§ois Hollande promet que le prochain gouvernement mentira aux FranÃ§ais avec plus de conviction | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mec. Prends plutôt le parti d'en rire. Ça n'arrange rien mais c'est bon pour la santé.
> 
> FranÃ§ois Hollande promet que le prochain gouvernement mentira aux FranÃ§ais avec plus de conviction | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network



Moi j'ai pas trouvé très drôle son commentaire, mémoire sélective, on sent bien la presse et les sujets appuyés, et le classement des présidents c'est un peu la cerise sur le gâteau. Le mec est quand même en train de dire qu'il ne connait pas du tout le rôle d'un président de la République, il se limite à la presse et après il parle d'incompétence ? (Ah non il a lu la loi bancaire oulalala) 

Il faut pas avoir honte 

Vu qu'on est dans le sujet actualité et que l'actualité parfois il faut aller la chercher, et la vérifier tout le temps : 

Assemblée nationale ~ Les députés, le vote de la loi, le Parlement français
Web Filter
Conseil Constitutionnel - Page d'accueil
Accueil | Légifrance, le service public de l'accès au droit - Accueil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vu qu'on est dans le sujet actualité et que l'actualité parfois il faut aller la chercher, et la vérifier tout le temps :


N'empêche que depuis 30 ans, les différents gouvernement ont tiré la France vers le bas.
Ce n'est pas drôle du tout.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Avril 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> N'empêche que depuis 30 ans, les différents gouvernement ont tiré la France vers le bas.
> Ce n'est pas drôle du tout.



40 ans maintenant. 

Et si tu remontes à 70 ans ... il se passe quoi ? 

Et c'est quoi tirer vers le bas, regarde le confort actuel, et on en reparle ? 
Les droits de l'homme ? 
Les relations collective de travail ? 
Les "crises" économiques c'est dans les racines du capitalisme (sens basique et large et avec les conséquences), et en plus c'est cyclique. 

Je dis pas qu'on va vers le haut non plus, mais si tu compares à il y a 40, il faut prendre le contexte aussi, la population, le niveau de vie .... 

Alors est ce qu'on va vers le bas ? On est plus dans les trente glorieuses, est ce qu'on s'en sort vraiment si mal que ça ? On peut toujours faire mieux je suis d'accord, mais il faut quand même relativiser un minimum, et pas besoin d'aller loin pour comparer, regarde l'Italie, le Royaume-Unis, l'Allemagne, ils ont tous des problèmes différents selon les choix qui ont été pris. On a eu une croissance folle, on l'a plus, et on l'a retrouvera surement jamais. 

On a surement des approches différentes


----------



## fdnt (1 Avril 2014)

Pour info... Apple lance les clubs iGolf ! - Inside GolfInside Golf


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

fdnt a dit:


> Pour info... Apple lance les clubs iGolf ! - Inside GolfInside Golf



Va manger ton gros poisson toi, celui de MacBidouille est bien plus geek...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> On a surement des approches différentes


Absolument, car si le niveau de vie des gens s'est amélioré, le niveau de la dette de la France et de biens d'autres pays a explosé.


----------



## legritch (1 Avril 2014)

Un hommage à Léon Degrelle, paru dans des quotidiens belges - RTBF Societe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------

On va pas se mentir mais ça pue un peu | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> On va pas se mentir mais ça pue un peu | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network



Eux qui pêchent le poisson à plein chalut à longueur d'année viennent d'en rejeter un à l'eau, le poisson du 1er avril.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un hommage à Léon Degrelle, paru dans des quotidiens belges - RTBF Societe



Tiens ? C'est une idée, je vais relire Tintin pour lui rendre hommage.


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2014)

Il n'est plus premier ministre mais à mon humble avis il continue de mentir


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay;12703081
Vu qu'on est dans le sujet actualité et que l'actualité parfois il faut aller la chercher a dit:


> Assemblée nationale ~ Les députés, le vote de la loi, le Parlement français[/URL]
> Web Filter
> Conseil Constitutionnel - Page d'accueil
> Accueil | Légifrance, le service public de l'accès au droit - Accueil



ça aussi c'est intéressant :
Garantie des dÃ©pÃ´ts bancaires | FGDR
http://www.garantiedesdepots.fr/fr/fonds-de-garantie-des-depots-et-de-resolution/financement-du-fgdr
Deux milliards pour "garantir" les économies des Français.


----------



## legritch (2 Avril 2014)

Merde j'ai oublié le passage à l'heure d'été


----------



## legritch (2 Avril 2014)

Hot dog

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------

Pervers narcissiques


----------



## legritch (3 Avril 2014)

Chritine Boutin et le président Jed Bartlet (via Maître Eolas)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2014)

L'ouvrier "heureux d'avoir vÃ©cu" avec un Bonnard et un Gauguin chez lui - DH.be

En y réfléchissant bien, il aurait peut-être été plus heureux avec une bonnasse et un coquin !:love:


----------



## Vin©ent (4 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'ouvrier "heureux d'avoir vÃ©cu" avec un Bonnard et un Gauguin chez lui - DH.be
> 
> En y réfléchissant bien, il aurait peut-être été plus heureux avec une bonnasse et un coquin !:love:



Ou avec une connasse et un bouquin... ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2014)

Perso, je préférais le Bonnard et le Gauguin. De loin.


----------



## legritch (4 Avril 2014)

BBC News - Geep: Rare 'goat-sheep' born on Irish farm


----------



## Le docteur (4 Avril 2014)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ou avec une connasse et un bouquin... ! :rateau:



Pas un bon plan. La connasse t'empêche de lire le bouquin.
Quant à la bonnasse, c'est le coquin qui se la tape.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2014)

*Pour la police écossaise, le cri des mouettes n'est pas un trouble à l'ordre public*


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2014)

Amusant peut-être, affligeant certainement. Le journalisme ce n'est plus informer, c'est trouver la formule plus choc que le voisin pour attirer le pigeon. 




			
				Klaire fait grrr a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà comme en une semaine, on est donc passé dune étude universitaire partiellement financée par une bourse du centre Goddard de la Nasa et avançant des scénarios pouvant mener à la chute de notre civilisation à la NASA annonce la fin du monde, avec images dapocalypse en noir et blanc et tout le bazar.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Amusant peut-être, affligeant certainement. Le journalisme ce n'est plus informer, c'est trouver la formule plus choc que le voisin pour attirer le pigeon.



Merci pour ta vigilance Romuald, grâce à toi j'ai désormais les cheveux lisses et soyeux et une puissance sexuelle décuplée à vie...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2014)

*Un diplôme en un an pour les étudiants grecs qui acceptent de s'engager en faveur de l'austérité*

C'était tellement crédible que j'ai falli y croire  

Sauf que l'article-source datait du 1er avril et a été mis à jour le 4 :

*Troika to push for fast-track degrees in battle against student radicalisation*

_Update: As most readers guessed, this was our contribution to April fools' day 2014. Some people were taken in by it, including the Eurointelligence blog, which is run by German financial journalist Wolfgang Munchau. Its newsletter later remarked that the article was "One of the best April fools stories we have seen in a long time"._​


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2014)

Un parachutiste norvégien passe à quelques mètres d'une météorite&#8230;

&#8230; ou l'inverse, d'ailleurs.


----------



## legritch (7 Avril 2014)

Darwinisme


----------



## legritch (7 Avril 2014)

Une étude conclut que les végétariens sont en moins bonne santé que les mangeurs de viande - Le nouvel Observateur


----------



## ergu (7 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Une étude conclut que les végétariens sont en moins bonne santé que les mangeurs de viande - Le nouvel Observateur



Une étude qui conclut l'inverse sur un échantillon juste 20 fois plus élevé - mais bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien, les études hein...


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2014)

J&#8217;attends avec impatience une étude sur les études&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Une étude conclut que les végétariens sont en moins bonne santé que les mangeurs de viande - Le nouvel Observateur




Hum, pas réussi a trouver où elle a été publiée, cette étude.
Pourtant, ça m'intéresse, parce j'ai moi même un intéressant papier à publier, qui montre que vivre 24h00 sur 24h00 pendant deux ans nu et entièrement enduit de beurre de cacahuète diminue de 20% le risque de développer un cancer du pénis entre 60 et 64 ans.

Sinon, un détail me gène tout de même, à propos de l'étude végétarienne. Je me demande s'il est prudent de l'avoir réalisée en Autriche dans la ville de Graz. L'importante surmortalité qui y existe fausse en effet peut-être tout.
Pour les distraits, je rappelle que Graz est victime d'une grave sécheresse depuis la nuit des temps (il n'y a pas d'eau dans Graz, personne ne comprend d'ailleurs pourquoi).

Sinon, Pascal, ça va ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Avril 2014)

Graz, c'est bien la ville principale de la région de Schrist, c'est ça ?


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Avril 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Graz, c'est bien la ville principale de la région de Schrist, c'est ça ?




Oui, mais n'y vole rien. A Graz quête du gendarme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------




Nephou a dit:


> Jattends avec impatience une étude sur les études




Ça existe déjà, ça s'appelle une méta-analyse.
On vit pas une époque marrante : toutes les conneries, même celles de nos délires les plus fous, elles ont déjà été inventées et réalisées.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2014)

Nephou a dit:


> Jattends avec impatience une étude sur les études



Les Français perdraient 22 heures par an à faire des calculs statistiques inutiles.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Une étude conclut que les végétariens sont en moins bonne santé que les mangeurs de viande - Le nouvel Observateur



Tain c'est fou, ils dérangent quel lobby eux ? La filière animale ? Z'ont vraiment besoin de ça ? Manquerait plus qu'ils vapotent tiens... 



			
				Bigdidouvivre a dit:
			
		

> 24h00 sur 24h00 pendant deux ans nu et entièrement enduit de beurre de cacahuète diminue de 20% le risque de développer un cancer du pénis entre 60 et 64 ans.


Je le savais ! C'est comme ça que papa est mort


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ça existe déjà, ça s'appelle une méta-analyse.
> On vit pas une époque marrante : toutes les conneries, même celles de nos délires les plus fous, elles ont déjà été inventées et réalisées.



*beta-analyse


----------



## ergu (8 Avril 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Tain c'est fou, ils dérangent quel lobby eux ?



La filière viande, la pêche, la filière agricole destinée à nourir les animaux d'élevage, les chasseurs...

Que des lobbys bien connus pour leur modération et leur faible poids dans la société française...

Et, si tu passes aux végétaliens, tu peux rajouter la filière lait et ses marchands de fromages et de yaourts - sans aucun poids économique, comme chacun sait... - et la filière oeufs et poules pondeuses.

Tu peux aussi considérer que beaucoup de végétariens (et plus encore de végétaliens) cuisinant eux-mêmes pour ne pas bouffer de la bestiole cachée, ils ne sont pas non plus super potes avec une grande partie de l'industrie agro-alimentaire.

Ah et puis plein de restaurateurs ne les aiment pas beaucoup non plus - y font ch... à demander des assiettes de légumes à la place des plats sous vide réchauffés sur lesquels la gargotte se fait de la marge.

Heureusement qu'il nous reste des experts pour nous guider vers une alimentation saine!


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il nous reste des experts pour nous guider vers une alimentation saine!



J'avais entendu un porte-parole de l'AMS qui expliquait ce besoin de s'entourer d'experts du milieu avec une réponse du genre : _c'est beaucoup plus facile de s'entourer d'experts ayant des liens avec le segment concerné car ils sont immergés de suite dans les dossiers. Cela évite une période d'adaptation pour comprendre l'ensemble des données relatives au domaine d'expertise_
Effectivement, c'est mieux:rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais entendu un porte-parole de l'AMS qui expliquait ce besoin de s'entourer d'experts du milieu avec une réponse du genre : _c'est beaucoup plus facile de s'entourer d'experts ayant des liens avec le segment concerné car ils sont immergés de suite dans les dossiers. Cela évite une période d'adaptation pour comprendre l'ensemble des données relatives au domaine d'expertise_
> Effectivement, c'est mieux:rateau:



Oh, toi t'es un expert en expertise


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2014)

Du pain et des jeux.


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2014)

Depuis la fin des J.O. (et des J.Para-O.), un grand raout a été annulé, en plus...


----------



## legritch (9 Avril 2014)

L&#8217;IBSR invite les belges à leurs propres funérailles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Du pain et des jeux.



Encore un site qui fera le bonheur des explorateurs urbains de "lost places" dans quelques années !


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Du pain et des jeux.



vu la suite, j'aurais plutôt dit "Des PAINS (dans la gueule) et des Jeux!


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> vu la suite, j'aurais plutôt dit "Des PAINS (dans la gueule) et des Jeux!


Pas sûr qu'il y ait encore un boulanger dans la ville&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (9 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> La filière viande, la pêche, la filière agricole destinée à nourir les animaux d'élevage, les chasseurs...
> 
> Que des lobbys bien connus pour leur modération et leur faible poids dans la société française...
> 
> ...



Ça ne m'étonne guère. Par contre le blog, j'ai moyennement confiance. Encore un gars qui s'autoproclame journaliste scientifique et qui va reprendre en main notre éducation. 
J'ai jeté un il au truc sur les croquettes. Je serais d'accord avec lui sur le fait que les vétos en veulent à nos sous d'une façon exagérée. Entre les vaccins, les croquettes (et vas-y que je cherche à tout prix à te les faire prendre chez moi en te culpabilisant au besoin) leurs putains d'insecticides (que j'utilise le moins possible et dont ils veulent vaporiser mon chien toute l'année)...


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2014)

L'évolution, c'est pas facile :sick:

Minn. GOP nominee running for Congress because evolution made his daughter cry | The Raw Story



> Aaron Miller, the Minnesota Republican Party&#8217;s nominee for the 1st Congressional District, said this week that he wanted to win because learning about evolution made his daughter cry, and he wanted to make sure that schools were not forced to teach it.



(et c'est un vrai journal hein, c'est le gorafi ou the onion ! - The Raw Story - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Et sinon :

[vimeo]82483731[/vimeo]​
Bay Area couple&#8217;s epic wedding &#8216;save-the-date&#8217; - Love & Sex in SF


----------



## OlivierMarly (10 Avril 2014)

Voici la visualisation qui cassera vos idées reçues sur l

Graph dynamique bien foutu.

Le fait que ce soit Rue89 qui le publie n'enlève rien à l'étude qui a été faite 

"THE GLOBAL FLOW OF PEOPLE

Published in Science / free access
Explore new estimates of migration flows between and within regions for five-year periods, 1990 to 2010. Click on a region to discover flows country-by-country.
by Nikola Sander, Guy J. Abel & Ramon Bauer 
at the Wittgenstein Centre for Demography and Global Human Capital"


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2014)

La carte des futures régions








PS: Il y aurat la région Conserve de viande du Nord, et la région Conserve de viande du Sud.


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2014)

tout comme le caviar du Nord et le caviar sur Sud !

La meilleure région restant quand même cidre-calva, ou celle des rillettes


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2014)

Il est hors de question que la Galette Saucisse fusionne avec le Camembert!


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2014)

Et la Région Quenelle ?


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Voici la visualisation qui cassera vos idées reçues sur l
> 
> Graph dynamique bien foutu.
> 
> ...



Très bonne étude, et encore ils auraient pu développer les législations en vigueur dans les différents pays et non uniquement en Suisse ... Enfin les journalistes qui ont repris l'étude tout du moins. C'est juste hallucinant de voir qu'on nous parle d'immigration sans jamais donner une définition, ni même un texte de loi, qui mise à part l'extradition on ne connait strictement rien.


----------



## legritch (11 Avril 2014)

Un homme attaqué par un ours polaire


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Et la Région Quenelle ?


Avant c'était plutôt du côté lyonnais. Maintenant, la quenelle se fait dans toutes les régions.


----------



## legritch (11 Avril 2014)

Un pêcheur norvégien trouve un sextoy dans l'estomac d'une morue - RTBF Etcetera


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un pêcheur norvégien trouve un sextoy dans l'estomac d'une morue - RTBF Etcetera


Rien d'exceptionnel. Y'en a toujours qui abusent.

M'enfin, ça n'empêche pas de rester poli avec les dames.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2014)

J'avais pensé y aller ... oui ... mais non !!!!!:rateau:

Le festival du pénis bat son plein - photo 1 de 12 - 7SUR7.be


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2014)

Tu pourras toujours aller là : phallus.is


----------



## Le docteur (11 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'avais pensé y aller ... oui ... mais non !!!!!:rateau:
> 
> Le festival du pénis bat son plein - photo 1 de 12 - 7SUR7.be



Mais si ! Si ça se trouve t'es surmembré selon les critères locaux (je ne parle pas du machin ithyphallique mais d'une certaine réputation... bref ! je sors).


----------



## loustic (11 Avril 2014)

Thebig est thebig, un point c'est tout.

Il a quand même servi de modèle.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

Et pourtant, TOUT N'EST PAS SI ROSE&#8230;
Pourquoi les jeunes Japonais ne font-ils plus l'amour?


----------



## poildep (12 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mais si ! Si ça se trouve t'es surmembré selon les critères locaux


En fait, les critères sont semblables en Belgique, les vertus de la mer du nord, probablement. C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi d'y vivre, d'ailleurs. Le Japon étant trop loin et les femmes Belges  dont le charme est injustement ignoré  étant plutôt jolies et pas plus difficiles à satisfaire que les Japonaises.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Avril 2014)

poildep a dit:


> En fait, les critères sont semblables en Belgique, les vertus de la mer du nord, probablement. C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi d'y vivre, d'ailleurs. Le Japon étant trop loin et les femmes Belges  dont le charme est injustement ignoré  étant plutôt jolies et pas plus difficiles à satisfaire que les Japonaises.



toutafé


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2014)

Uniformed Police Officer Destroys Street Performer In Dance Battle [Video] « WiLD 94.1


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2014)

poildep a dit:


> En fait, les critères sont semblables en Belgique, les vertus de la mer du nord, probablement. C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi d'y vivre, d'ailleurs. Le Japon étant trop loin et les femmes Belges &#8212; dont le charme est injustement ignoré &#8212; étant plutôt jolies et pas plus difficiles à satisfaire que les Japonaises.


"En général une précocité d'embonpoint monstrueux, un gonflement marécageux, conséquence de l'humidité de l'atmosphère et de la goinfrerie des femmes. La puanteur des femmes."

Charles Baudelaire, _Pauvre Belgique_.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2014)

poildep a dit:


> En fait, les critères sont semblables en Belgique, les vertus de la mer du nord, probablement. C'est pour ça que j'ai choisi d'y vivre, d'ailleurs. Le Japon étant trop loin et les femmes Belges  dont le charme est injustement ignoré  étant plutôt jolies et pas plus difficiles à satisfaire que les Japonaises.



Ouais bin moi j'ai déjà essayé l'eau froide, résultat... :hein:

Toute petite et toute bleue  
Depuis, je ne me baigne que dans une mer tempérée


----------



## poildep (12 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toute petite et toute bleue


C'est pas un hasard si les schtroumpfs sont belges.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Avril 2014)

eseldorm a dit:


> Et pourtant, TOUT N'EST PAS SI ROSE
> Pourquoi les jeunes Japonais ne font-ils plus l'amour?




Faut dire que c'est pas simple non plus, pou eux.
Faut la déguiser en collégienne, la ficeler comme un saucisson, la suspendre au plafond. C'est du boulot.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Faut dire que c'est pas simple non plus, pou eux.
> Faut la déguiser en collégienne, la ficeler comme un saucisson, la suspendre au plafond. C'est du boulot.



Tu confonds pas avec la jeunesse de Morteau?

Et pis, si tu la suspends; y a du suspense (y a pas de fôte d'otôgraf), tu sais jamais par quel bout ça va venir. Et en plus ça peut servir de pendule.


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Tu confonds pas avec la jeunesse de Morteau?
> 
> 
> 
> Et pis, si tu la suspends; y a du suspense (y a pas de fôte d'otôgraf), tu sais jamais par quel bout ça va venir. Et en plus ça peut servir de pendule.




Non, non.
La saucisse de Morteau et le fourrage à la choucroute (ou bondage bavarois), ça s'utilise pas au Japon.
Ça a cetainement son charme aussi, mais ça s'improvise sûrement encore moins que le bondage classique, à la cordelette.
Faut faire son marché avant.


----------



## legritch (14 Avril 2014)

[Diaporama] Découvrez l'incroyable interaction entre des lions et un gnou | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network :love::love::love:


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2014)

Dude les origines


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dude les origines



TheBig un dandy!!!

Gasp, gosh.

Un hippie oui, un fumeur de havane à varié. (j'assume) Entouré de ses volutes de tulle (la matière pas la ville), abreuvé à la Gueuze. 

TheBig: gros rouleur humaniste toujours en quête d'un graal inaccessible (ha la montée des marches du pub de Mons).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2014)

Hihi ! ça fait du bien de retrouver ses racines ...


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2014)

Avez-vous déjà mangé du bébé ?


Si oui, dites-nous si c'est bon et comment s'en procurer facilement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Avez-vous déjà mangé du bébé ?



A choisir, je prendrais plutôt un petit mijoté !!!!!!!

Chili : elle démembre son compagnon et le fait mijoter à la marmite


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2014)

Merde ! Mon iPhone !


----------



## Le docteur (15 Avril 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Merde ! Mon iPhone !



À la première photo je me suis dit : merde ! Marylin c'est cassé la gueule dans la bouche égout, en fait !!!


----------



## Berthold (16 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> À la première photo je me suis dit : merde ! Marylin c'est cassé la gueule dans la bouche égout, en fait !!!



Aux dernières photos, je me suis dit : non ? elle pose devant la bouche d'égout ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2014)

Et moi sur toutes les photos je me suis dit "m*rde, 16 ans, elle en paraît 35"


----------



## Vin©ent (16 Avril 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Merde ! Mon iPhone !



Mouai, une jeune anglaise dans le caniveau, c'est fréquent... bon, en général c'est en fin de soirée et elle est train d'y vomir...


----------



## Le docteur (16 Avril 2014)

On va continuer sur les gentillesses. Sur toutes les photos c'est très net : ça pouvait pas passer...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2014)

En effet. La bouche d'égout est beaucoup trop petite


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Avril 2014)

Etonnante reconversion industrielle : on fabrique des trous de nez à Bâle.

Il y a une ville de Nay. Je me demande bien ce qu'on y fabrique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Etonnante reconversion industrielle : on fabrique des trous de nez à Bâle.
> 
> Il y a une ville de Nay. Je me demande bien ce qu'on y fabrique.



Des nez postiches, peut-être : des faux Nay. Mais en fait je dis ça au pif.


----------



## legritch (17 Avril 2014)

A Game of Shark and Minnow - Who Will Win Control of the South China Sea? - NYTimes.com

Là c'était surtout pour la façon de présenter l'article (sur ordi), wouahou 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

British Airways volera bientôt grâce à des déchets ménagers - RTBF Economie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------

Kim, bimbo des Marseillais à Rio, est persuadée qu'il y a deux lunes dans le ciel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> [/COLOR]Kim, bimbo des Marseillais à Rio, est persuadée qu'il y a deux lunes dans le ciel



Mwouais ! J'avoue aussi que si je sortais avec ce ne serait pas pour parler d'astronomie ! :rateau:

Par contre, SES lunes ne sont pas mal du tout !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Kim, bimbo des Marseillais à Rio, est persuadée qu'il y a deux lunes dans le ciel





Copernic ! Galilée !


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Kim, bimbo des Marseillais à Rio, est persuadée qu'il y a deux lunes dans le ciel



 On craint le pire quand elle va apprendre qu'il n'y a qu'un Uranus pour tout le monde.

Ceci étant, moi, je j'aime bien, cette bimbo marseillaise. Elle a complètement oublié (enfin, si elle l'a jamais su) que toutes ces planètes, ça tourne dans tous les sens, mais elle l'assume.
Le type est beaucoup plus faux cul. Il n'a pas plus d'idées qu'elle de ces histoires de planètes, mais il se souvient dur comme fer que sa maman lui a expliqué qu'il n'y a qu'une seule lune.
Du coup, il essaie de raccrocher les wagons avec une histoire louche de fuseaux horaires, mais on sent qu'il n'y croit pas lui même, et, que finalement, il trouverait ça bien pratique qu'il y ait plusieurs lunes, parce que tout bien pensé, elle fait comment, la lune pour prendre le vol Paris-Rio tous les jours à l'heure ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2014)

On ne doit pas être indulgent avec la sottise.

Ce que tu appelles "sa maman" c'est la culture générale.

Sans tout savoir de l'astrophysique on peut néanmoins avoir une vision plus ou moins précise de l'espace dans lequel on évolue.

L'obscurantisme (à ce niveau je ne vois pas d'autre mot) de cette pauvre fille est le résultat de l'enseignement dispensé par l'EN, l'usine à crétins made in France.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On ne doit pas être indulgent avec la sottise.
> 
> Ce que tu appelles "sa maman" c'est la culture générale.
> 
> ...



Tékinkon, non ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On ne doit pas être indulgent avec la sottise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je dirais même plus, après ça, faut pas s'étonner du réchauffement de la planète, ni des boutons que j'ai sur le derrière quand j'ai mangé des cacahouètes.

Je sais, ça n'a apparemment aucun rapport, mais dans ma tête, si. Tu arrives bien à faire un rapport entre cette vidéo et la qualité de l'enseignement publique en France...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Avril 2014)

je crois que c'est thebig qui a raison.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je dirais même plus, après ça, faut pas s'étonner du réchauffement de la planète, ni des boutons que j'ai sur le derrière quand j'ai mangé des cacahouètes.
> 
> Je sais, ça n'a apparemment aucun rapport, mais dans ma tête, si. Tu arrives bien à faire un rapport entre cette vidéo et la qualité de l'enseignement publique en France...



Regarde la vidéo. Il est précisé qu'elle a le baccalauréat.

Avec les énormités qu'elle sort, elle ne devrait même pas avoir été autorisée à passer en Collège.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h02 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Tékinkon, non ?



J'en ai autant pour toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h02 ----------

Marrez-vous en écoutant les créationistes étasuniens, mais ça ne vole pas plus haut.

En être arrivé là au début du XXIe siècle est une belle marque de la décadence de la transmission des savoirs. J'y inclus votre attitude de merde.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2014)

Il n'a pas totalement tort le moomoon, sur l'usine à crétins. Et ça ne va pas s'arranger avec les "améliorations" qu'on lui prépare. Sans compter qu'avec la charge de travail qu'on va coller aux profs, seuls les authentiques branleurs et les authentiques lécheurs (la double compétence est requise d'ailleurs si on veut vraiment faire l'affaire) vont survivre. Les autres sont déjà en train de se barrer ou de fignoler leur burnout.


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il n'a pas totalement tort le moomoon, sur l'usine à crétins. Et ça ne va pas s'arranger avec les "améliorations" qu'on lui prépare. Sans compter qu'avec la charge de travail qu'on va coller aux profs, seuls les authentiques branleurs et les authentiques lécheurs (la double compétence est requise d'ailleurs si on veut vraiment faire l'affaire) vont survivre. Les autres sont déjà en train de se barrer ou de fignoler leur burnout.



Si j'applique un syllogisme relativement bête, en conclusion tu es un crétin. J'aurai préféré dire que ton post est idiot, et non toi, mais cela ne fonctionne pas avec ce que tu viens de dire. 

J'espère juste pour le coup, que tu n'es pas professeur.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2014)

Ca ne marche que si je suis scolaire monsieur, et aussi si je suis jeune et que je sors du lycée. 
Et oui, effectivement,  je suis professeur, c'est bien pour ça que je dis ce que viens de dire. Va demander à Fatalis depuis combien de temps les pédagogos et les linguisto-cuistro-chronobio-bourdieusiens nous pourrissent la vie, tu comprendras mieux.
Les syllogismes, c'est bien, mais il faut avoir toutes les données.


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Regarde la vidéo. Il est précisé qu'elle a le baccalauréat.
> 
> Avec les énormités qu'elle sort, elle ne devrait même pas avoir été autorisée à passer en Collège.
> 
> ...



J'ai honte, parce que j'ai regardé cette merde, mais : 
- Tu crois qu'elle a son bac, à la limite d'accord, enfin bon elle peut très bien mentir, ensuite il y a plusieurs BAC ...
- Le plus désespérant c'est pas la fille, mais l'explication du garçon .... 
- Il y a plus désespérant qu'eux, c'est les téléspectateurs, à ma connaissance c'est pas l'EN qui choisit les programmes pour les élèves. La responsabilité est beaucoup plus proche que l'EN quand bien même elle est critiqué et critiquable. Quant à penser qu'ils veulent empêcher la diffusion du savoir, on se limite très bien tout seul.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h40 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Ca ne marche que si je suis scolaire monsieur, et aussi si je suis jeune et que je sors du lycée.
> Et oui, effectivement,  je suis professeur, c'est bien pour ça que je dis ce que viens de dire. Va demander à Fatalis depuis combien de temps les pédagogos et les linguisto-cuistro-chronobio-bourdieusiens nous pourrissent la vie, tu comprendras mieux.
> Les syllogismes, c'est bien, mais il faut avoir toutes les données.



Ah non le syllogisme fonctionne uniquement si tu as été étudiant en France, mais comme tu as utilisé "on", la supposition était relativement simple, il aurait fallu t'exclure des usines à crétin dès le début. Mais du coup là encore ton propos ne tient plus. Vu que si tu considères pas comme un crétin, l'EN n'est pas une usine à crétin, où alors tu es la seule exception, ce qui est un peu prétentieux. 

Je suis passé directement à la conclusion, mais je t'assure que mon syllogisme est correct et qu'en plus j'ai besoin d'aucune donnée supplémentaire. 

J'avais écrit avant de supprimer, pour écrire ça "soit tu es un prof, soit tu as la rage contre l'EN", enfaite j'avais tort c'est les deux. Je sais pas dans quel domaine tu es professeur, me reste juste à espérer que c'est pas dans le supérieur, ni en histoire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2014)

Je m'étonne qu'on s'émeuve de la pauvreté intellectuelle de la demoiselle et accessoirement de son copain (qui a quand même l'air un poil moins con qu'elle) et qu'on en tire des conclusions sur le système éducatif.

Il est bien connu que les participants à ce type d'émission ne brillent pas par leur intelligence et ne sont pas choisis pour ça (bien au contraire). D'ailleurs, s'ils brillaient par leur intelligence, ils ne participeraient pas à ces émissions.

Heureusement tous les jeunes ne sont pas comme ça (sinon on serait vraiment mal barrés) et il faut espérer que des cas comme eux restent minoritaires.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h39 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y a plus désespérant qu'eux, c'est les téléspectateurs, à ma connaissance c'est pas l'EN qui choisit les programmes pour les élèves.



Je pense que la plupart des téléspectateurs regardent ça au second degré, en sachant pertinemment que ce qu'ils regardent est une grosse merde. Et ils se foutent royalement de la gueule des pauvres âmes écervelées qui pataugent dans cette bouse cathodique, comme peuvent le faire ceux qui regardent les extraits de ces émissions sur le net.

C'est la version moderne des jeux du cirque. Panem et circenses.

De toutes façons, à la télé tout est spectacle et même dans les émissions de débats réputées sérieuses ou qui se prétendent comme telles on espère qu'une chose : que ça chauffe, que les débatteurs assurent le show et entretiennent le buzz autour du programme.


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Avril 2014)

"mode con vieillissant"

Je me souviens d'un devoir de français dont le thème était:
le progrès, un bien ou un mal? (en gros, ça fait quand même un bail).

L'un de mes condisciples avait répondu par un devoir très spécial en développant la thèse que avant c'était mieux. La preuve: les hommes préhistoriques n'avaient pas de cancer...

Bien sur, nous avons bien rigolé, c'était en 76 et nous avions 15-16 ans.

Cette thèse valait bien celle des plusieurs lunes. Ce n'est donc pas l'EN qui régresse, c'est tout simplement que sur une masse d'individus, il y en a une partie qui ne cherchera jamais à voir plus loin que le bout de son nez et qui alimentera les discussions de café du commerce.

Voir "la petite louvette" de Michel Serres dans lequel il met en avant la révolution informatique (HS). Ce qu'il met en avant est le fait d'apprendre à apprendre. Aujourd'hui comme hier, on tente d'apprendre une somme souvent imbuvable d'informations diverses qui n'ont pas l'air d'être reliées les unes au autres. Sans donner le mode d'emploi pour synthétiser et développer le gout de la recherche par soi même. (effet papillon?)

Comment en vouloir à une personne de ne pas savoir combien il y a de lunes? quant à l'autre qui tente une explication pratiquement plus embrouillée encore (si, c'est possible la preuve)... La réponse n'aurait elle pas été: "tiens! t'as raison, comment ça marche?, faisons une recherche sur "la lune". Je rejoins TheBig sur ce point; il est des explorations qui n'attendent pas. Cette fossette là: c'est la mer de la tranquillité? t'es sure? attends, je vais voir.

Ne pas savoir n'est pas une tare, ne pas chercher à comprendre est beaucoup plus dangereux. Donc messieurs les "profs" (EN ou pas): faites l'effort de vous mettre en empathie avec vos "élèves", c'est vous qui possédez le savoir et votre devoir est de le transmettre. Si, pour se faire, vous devez utiliser des paraboles tordues: faites le.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Marrez-vous en écoutant les créationistes étasuniens, mais ça ne vole pas plus haut.
> 
> En être arrivé là au début du XXIe siècle est une belle marque de la décadence de la transmission des savoirs. J'y inclus votre attitude de merde.



Toi tu oublies que dans une cuisine il y a la crème, le tout venant et le déchet.
Comme en éducation il y a les brillants, les laborieux et les minables.
Il se trouve que la télé réalité se sert de ces derniers pour rassurer des gens comme toi de leur supériorité.
Tu aurais mieux fait d'en rire comme The Bigounet...


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2014)

hébé y'a de l'ambiance par ici 

et si vous respiriez un bon coup


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je crois que c'est thebig qui a raison.



 ... Mais moi, je suis un "basique" .... :love:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Avril 2014)

ben...vous réagissez bien au 1er degré à propos de cette émule de Nabila...

il s'agit de télé-réalité, cautrement dit d'une émission scénarisée avec des apprentis-acteurs, qui espèrent faire le buzz en jouant aux c**s en passant la télé, rien de plus...

cela dit, on peut effectivement se désoler de cette _trash-tv,_ importée des USA, pays où l'on fait  bizness de tout, notamment de la c***erie humaine, mine inépuisable s'il en est...:rateau:


----------



## legritch (18 Avril 2014)

Ouais ouais, calmez-vous Un petit dessert?


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2014)

Hayward bank robbery suspect has issues | www.ktvu.com


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Avril 2014)

http://www.lejsl.com/faits-divers/2...-subalterne-etait-a-la-barre-pas-le-capitaine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais moi, je suis un "basique" .... :love:



Et surtout, n'oublions pas le fameux proverbe chinois qui dit :

*Quand une Bhim Bô montre ses deux lunes,*
*L'Erudit se gausse de sa connerie,*
*Le Sage, lui, baisse déjà sa braguette*...

Arfffff ! :love:​


----------



## legritch (18 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.lejsl.com/faits-divers/2...-subalterne-etait-a-la-barre-pas-le-capitaine





Le capitaine n'est pas à la barre? Et alors? Je ne vois pas où le problème? #maljournalisme


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.lejsl.com/faits-divers/2...-subalterne-etait-a-la-barre-pas-le-capitaine





legritch a dit:


> Le capitaine n'est pas à la barre? Et alors? Je ne vois pas où le problème? #maljournalisme



Ce sont bien là des journaleux qui n'y connaissent rien à la navigation  si le commandant devait tenir la barre sous prétexte que c'est le chef, il ne dormirait pas beaucoup, surtout s'il doit faire Le Havre-Shangaï...
Le commandant est responsable c'est tout !


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce sont bien là des journaleux qui n'y connaissent rien à la navigation  si le commandant devait tenir la barre sous prétexte que c'est le chef, il ne dormirait pas beaucoup, surtout s'il doit faire Le Havre-Shangaï...
> Le commandant est responsable c'est tout !



Le Havre-Shangaï avec des étudiants 

J'y connais pas non plus grand chose en navigation, mais il me semble que c'est plus un ferry pour des courtes distances.

Qui dit responsable, dit qu'il aurait du prendre des dispositions si il était amené à s'absenter, et donc mettre à la barre quelqu'un de compétent ce qui n'est pas le cas ici il me semble. 

Puis il est surtout reproché au capitaine de s'être "barré"  (origine italienne ?)


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Shangaï-Le Havre avec des étudiants



Pourquoi pas, s'ils sont en conteneurs


----------



## legritch (18 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> (&#8230
> 
> Comment en vouloir à une personne de ne pas savoir combien il y a de lunes? quant à l'autre qui tente une explication pratiquement plus embrouillée encore (si, c'est possible la preuve)... La réponse n'aurait elle pas été: "tiens! t'as raison, comment ça marche?, faisons une recherche sur "la lune". Je rejoins TheBig sur ce point; il est des explorations qui n'attendent pas. Cette fossette là: c'est la mer de la tranquillité? t'es sure? attends, je vais voir.
> 
> Ne pas savoir n'est pas une tare, ne pas chercher à comprendre est beaucoup plus dangereux. Donc messieurs les "profs" (EN ou pas): faites l'effort de vous mettre en empathie avec vos "élèves", c'est vous qui possédez le savoir et votre devoir est de le transmettre. Si, pour se faire, vous devez utiliser des paraboles tordues: faites le.



Je n'en veux pas à Elle. Quant à lui, contrairement à vous, je ne lui demande pas d'être astrophysicien, ni pédagogue.

J'en veux au système qui permet aujourd'hui en France, pays de savoir et de culture bien pourvu en objets de communication et de bibliothèques, qu'une jeune femme d'une vingtaine d'années n'a qu'une perception fausse d'un truc aussi basique que la Lune.

J'en veux à Bigdidou qui trouve ça normal, jusqu'à l'excuser.

J'en veux aux connards qui ont créé ce programme pour se moquer de la misère morale d'une partie de la population (en fustigeant toute une ville au passage).

J'en veux aux connards qui le regardent.

J'en veux aux autres connards (dont quelques spécimen dans ce fil) que ça fait rire (la fille, pas la blague de The Big), pour qui ce n'est pas grave (c'est eux en fait que tout ça rassure - moi ça m'afflige), qui continuent à s'aveugler sur le désastre national qu'est devenue l'instruction publique parce qu'ils ont pu, croient-ils, y échapper.

Quant aux profs, pour les plus concernés, l'empathie a depuis longtemps laissé la place à la rage. Les autres ne s'occupent que de leur petite carrière.

Apprendre à apprendre, c'est un beau programme mais il ne tient pas sur du sable. Il faut des bases, un socle de connaissance.

Ce sont ces bases que quarante années d'incurie pédagogique ont foutu en l'air.

Et arrêtez d'essayer de nous faire croire qu'avant c'était pareil. Cela est tout simplement FAUX !


Cette séquence est un des nombreux symptômes du recul de civilisation qui est à l'&#339;uvre en France avec la complicité tant active que passive de nos "élites" culturelles et politiques.

Voilà. J'en ai fini sur le sujet. Vous pouvez me traiter de vieux con, de réac' aigri et de tout ce que vous voulez.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

> Et arrêtez d'essayer de nous faire croire qu'avant c'était pareil. Cela est tout simplement FAUX !


En 1952 une amie de ma mère, lui disait que l'école formait les petits incapables du futur, pour ne pas dire les futurs idiots de la nation. Cette amie était prof, pardon maîtresse d'école du cycle primaire à Mulhouse, elle s'occupait des élèves de 8-9 ans. Donc avant, ce n'était pas mieux.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2014)

Quand le Principe de précaution confine à la connerie. Comme quoi il n'y a pas que les greluches de la télé poubelle qui ont un petit pois dans le crâne...


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'en veux pas à Elle. Quant à lui, contrairement à vous, je ne lui demande pas d'être astrophysicien, ni pédagogue.
> 
> J'en veux au système qui permet aujourd'hui en France, pays de savoir et de culture bien pourvu en objets de communication et de bibliothèques, qu'une jeune femme d'une vingtaine d'années n'a qu'une perception fausse d'un truc aussi basique que la Lune.
> 
> ...


Loin de moi cette idée.

Mais je ne suis pas aussi pessimiste que toi (et quelques autres). Je veux bien que l'EN ait des ratés, des défauts, ait effectué des choix malheureux etc.

Pour autant, je ne crois pas que tout soit aussi cataclysmique que vous le décrivez (après tout, le système scolaire je le vois aussi, et pas forcément dans un endroit tip-top), en tout cas pas partout.

Par ailleurs, je pense _aussi_ qu'il faudrait, avant de se hasarder à être définitif, s'attacher à comparer ce qui peut l'être ou ce qui doit l'être. Clairement, les ordres de grandeur, les problèmes à gérer, la société et ses évolutions (et j'en oublie) : tout ceci fait que les comparaisons sont extrêmement difficiles à effectuer.
Les résidus d'esprit scientifique que je possède m'incline donc sur ce sujet à une certaine prudence.

Enfin, quoiqu'il advienne du système d'éducation (centralisé ou pas, privatisé ou pas, à l'ancienne ou pas, méthode globale ou méthode syllabique etc.), tu auras toujours des gens, y compris parmi ceux ayant un certain niveau d'étude, prêts à croire des billevesées et des calembredaines. Le plus incroyable est même que les croyances les plus irrationnelles peuvent côtoyer des raisonnements très rationnels chez le _même_ individu. Et nous en sommes (presque) tous là, disons.
Pas besoin de croire en une seconde lune : il y a l'astrologie, Roswell, le conspirationnisme, les sectes etc. Non seulement tout ceci existe toujours, mais ça ne faiblit pas vraiment (mais ça évolue, aussi). Et, surtout, ça n'a finalement que peu à voir avec les études que l'on suivies (ou subies).
Franchement, l'Éducation Nationale, à elle seule, n'y peut pas grand-chose et cela me semble assez injuste de l'incriminer seule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> En 1952 une amie de ma mère, lui disait que l'école formait les petits incapables du futur, pour ne pas dire les futurs idiots de la nation. Cette amie était prof, pardon maîtresse d'école du cycle primaire à Mulhouse, elle s'occupait des élèves de 8-9 ans. Donc avant, ce n'était pas mieux.


Disons qu'il est très difficile de dire qu'est-ce qui était mieux et qu'est-ce qui était moins bien.

En tout cas, c'était sensiblement différent, là on sera d'accord.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand le Principe de précaution confine à la connerie. Comme quoi il n'y a pas que les greluches de la télé poubelle qui ont un petit pois dans le crâne...



Ouuh, je me souviens de certaines sorties tardives de pubs à Guinness où les vidanges de vessie ruisselaient hardie-petit.


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Voilà. J'en ai fini sur le sujet. Vous pouvez me traiter de vieux con, de réac' aigri et de tout ce que vous voulez.



Bompi a repris le terme pessimiste que je voulais employer. Je vais quand même rajouter que les déductions trop rapide c'est mauvais et idiot. 

Comme tu l'as dit toi même il ne faut pas indulgent avec la sottise. Moi je pense que au contraire non seulement il faut être indulgent, mais qu'il est certainement beaucoup plus compliqué d'être indulgent car cela implique de pouvoir fournir une explication, que de ne pas l'être. 

Pour la fin de ton message, tu as fait preuve de raison.


----------



## legritch (18 Avril 2014)

Pendant 30 ans, un médecin a noté les meilleures citations de ses patients &#8211; Bescherelle ta mère


----------



## Berthold (18 Avril 2014)

bompi a dit:


> [&#8230;] tu auras toujours des gens, y compris parmi ceux ayant un certain niveau d'étude, prêts à croire des billevesées et des calembredaines.[&#8230;]



Lisant cela, je repense à ce reportage qui m'avait jadis laissé pantois : c'était un jeudi soir sur la 2, il y a au moins 20 ans, pour situer dans l'époque&#8230; un reportage sur la secte du Mandarom de Castellane.

On y voyait un public constitué entre autres d'avocats, de médecins,&#8230; bref de gens qui ont déjà ouvert un livre, boire les paroles de Gilbert Bourdin qui en substance annonçait qu'il avait dégommé des milliards de martiens à lui tout seul&#8230;

Sans commentaires&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ah non le syllogisme fonctionne uniquement si tu as été étudiant en France, mais comme tu as utilisé "on", la supposition était relativement simple, il aurait fallu t'exclure des usines à crétin dès le début. Mais du coup là encore ton propos ne tient plus. Vu que si tu considères pas comme un crétin, l'EN n'est pas une usine à crétin, où alors tu es la seule exception, ce qui est un peu prétentieux.
> 
> Je suis passé directement à la conclusion, mais je t'assure que mon syllogisme est correct et qu'en plus j'ai besoin d'aucune donnée supplémentaire.
> 
> J'avais écrit avant de supprimer, pour écrire ça "soit tu es un prof, soit tu as la rage contre l'EN", enfaite j'avais tort c'est les deux. Je sais pas dans quel domaine tu es professeur, me reste juste à espérer que c'est pas dans le supérieur, ni en histoire.


Une usine a des crétins peut avoir quelques ratés, voire pas mal de ratés. On peut s'évertuer à faire du crétin et ne pas y arriver à tous les coups. Le problème avec le syllogisme appliqué au langage ordinaire c'est que si on n'a pas précisé avant si on a voulu dire : "Tous ceux qui sortent de l'école sont des crétins" ou "quelques (même si le quelque est beaucoup, la logique ne pratique pas le beaucoup) ressortissants du système scolaire français sont des crétins"... Ici c'est "beaucoup" qui collerait.

Pourquoi pas prof dans le "supérieur" ? sinon j'ai le droit de dire ce que tu penses être des conneries. 
Pourquoi prof d'histoire ? Idem ? Ce sont une élite ? Au nom de quel critère ce serait "plus grave" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------




OlivierMarly a dit:


> Donc messieurs les "profs" (EN ou pas): faites l'effort de vous mettre en empathie avec vos "élèves", c'est vous qui possédez le savoir et votre devoir est de le transmettre. Si, pour se faire, vous devez utiliser des paraboles tordues: faites le.


On s'y applique.  Même si ce n'est pas toujours facile ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> Lisant cela, je repense à ce reportage qui m'avait jadis laissé pantois : c'était un jeudi soir sur la 2, il y a au moins 20 ans, pour situer dans l'époque un reportage sur la secte du Mandarom de Castellane.
> 
> On y voyait un public constitué entre autres d'avocats, de médecins, bref de gens qui ont déjà ouvert un livre, boire les paroles de Gilbert Bourdin qui en substance annonçait qu'il avait dégommé des milliards de martiens à lui tout seul
> 
> Sans commentaires



Oui, c'est un truc qui m'a toujours sidéré, cette propension de professions "d'élites" à se faire avoir par des discours aussi débiles.
En même temps les pharmaciens acceptent bien de vendre de l'homéopathie...


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Avril 2014)

Donc tu es pas dans le supérieur, ni prof d'histoire 

Non j'ai pas classé par importance, j'ai dit ça en fonction des arguments utilisés.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2014)

Quels arguments ?
J'aimerais comprendre. Ai-je parlé d'histoire, si ce n'est d'histoire proche facilement constatable ou de changements que j'ai peu constater dans ma vie étudiante et professionnelle ? Seuls les profs d'histoire sont-ils habilités à parler d'un processus qu'on peut par ailleurs avoir tout simplement sous les yeux ?
Quant au supérieur, je sèche, là.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

Tant que tu y est, demande-moi si je suis prof de science de l'éduc' en "supérieur" pour oser parler de "l'histoire" de l'éducation. Ca me rappellera la nullarde que j'ai dû subir un an comme "historienne de l'éducation", aujourd'hui haut placée mais sans doute toujours aussi nulle. Ca exigera surtout de moi de faire partie de la clique qui a sabré notre boulot en collaboration objective avec les idéologues néo-libéraux pour avoir le droit de les critiquer. Toi qui aime tant la logique, ça devrait d'aller droit au c&#339;ur cette contradiction. Il faut un peu d'imagination aussi pour imaginer le mariage de la carpe et du lapin (ex soixante-huitards au moins par l'idéologie gentillette alliés objectifs du libéralisme qu'ils servent sans même s'en rendre compte, c'est ça la vraie vie des vrais acteurs de l'enseignement).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

D'ailleurs je n'ai aucun mot à dire là-dessus : j'ai eu l'honneur d'être parmi la petite dizaine de drôles à ne pas obtenir cette saloperie de module de sciences de l'éduc alors que des centaines de demeurés qui n'ont pas été plus loin que le DEUG l'obtenaient "brillamment". Il faut dire que j'ai un gros défaut : quand on me donne le jour de l'examen une question rhétorique largement orientée idéologiquement je fais un "hors sujet" puisque je réponds ce qu'ils ne voulaient pas entendre et réfléchit au lieu de recracher. 
Qu'on se comprenne bien : ils n'étaient pas tous demeurés, mais même les demeurés l'ont eu ce module. Personne n'a échoué, quasiment.


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2014)

Construire &#8212; ou plutôt imprimer &#8212; une maison de 200 m² pour 4300 &#8364;, c'est possible !?


----------



## legritch (19 Avril 2014)

Un passager tente de détourner un avion armé d'un Toblerone | Air Journal


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un passager tente de détourner un avion armé d'un Toblerone | Air Journal



Z'allez voir qu'ils vont bientôt imposer le Toblerone rond dans les avions.


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Z'allez voir qu'ils vont bientôt imposer le Toblerone rond dans les avions.



Ils feraient mieux d'imposer d'avoir les pieds sur terre (le bon sens). J'aurais certainement fait un chocolat maison à la place des passagers.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'en ai autant pour toi



Ben c'est gentil, mais tu m'attribues un truc que j'ai pas écrit.
Bon une fille a oublié que la lune tourne dans un truc de "real TV" à la con (si ce n'est pas scénarisé comme rappelé plus haut, effectivement). T'es sûr que ça vaut le coup de s'énerver comme ça ? Y a des trucs plus graves, tu sais.
La photo des raviolis aux chocolat, par exemple. 
Là tu te dis qu'il y a un vrai problème : il y a une foule de gens non issus de l'éducation nationale derrière ça, super éduqués et tout. Et bien moi, je suis plus tranquille avec quelqu'un qui sait pas que la lune tourne et qui risque pas de faire grand mal à l'humanité qu'avec des gens capables d'inventer et de vouloir nous faire bouffer des raviolis au chocolat.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Pas amusant, mais en ces temps de Pâques, une avancée vers des techniques de résurection et de vie éternelle moins empiriques que celles développées il y a 2000 ans, et pour l'instant moins médiatisées, mais folles d'implications sur le plan médical, mais aussi éthique et sociétal.


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben c'est gentil, mais tu m'attribues un truc que j'ai pas écrit.



Relis bien, regarde la pagination et tu verras que cette remarque ne t'étais pas adressée&#8230;

Lâchez du lest, on a trois jours de repos&#8230; Sauf ceux qui sont de garde, d'astreinte et tutti quanti&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Relis bien, regarde la pagination et tu verras que cette remarque ne t'étais pas adressée
> 
> Lâchez du lest, on a trois jours de repos Sauf ceux qui sont de garde, d'astreinte et tutti quanti




Je suis tout à fais délesté, même si je fais partie de ta deuxième catégorie  Comme quoi, même si on a des bras, on n'a pas forcément du chocolat.


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je suis tout à fais délesté, même si je fais partie de ta deuxième catégorie  Comme quoi, même si on a des bras, on n'a pas forcément du chocolat.



cherches bien, je suis sur que les cloches en ont semés partout. Sous les lits, dans l'armoire à pharmacie, dans un haricot.

Drelin drelin, ...

Faut bien qu'il y en ait qui bossent quoi! derme!.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (20 Avril 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Lisant cela, je repense à ce reportage qui m'avait jadis laissé pantois : c'était un jeudi soir sur la 2, il y a au moins 20 ans, pour situer dans l'époque un reportage sur la secte du Mandarom de Castellane.
> 
> On y voyait un public constitué entre autres d'avocats, de médecins, bref de gens qui ont déjà ouvert un livre, boire les paroles de Gilbert Bourdin qui en substance annonçait qu'il avait dégommé des milliards de martiens à lui tout seul
> 
> Sans commentaires


si, un: 

ça montre que les diplômes et autres peaux d'âne ne sont pas une preuve d'intelligence...

on a même  l'impression que c'est parfois le contraire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2014)

Les 50 pires clips de l'Histoire


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2014)

Je suis tranquille, je n'ai pas de risque de les voir : tout est bloqué par la GEMA


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Les 50 pires clips de l'Histoire



Y'a vraiment des horreurs mais les auteurs de ce classement manquent à la fois d'humour et de recul historique. Le clip de Elton John devrait finir dans un musée tant il symbolise l'esthétique des années 80. M'enfin, il faut peut-être avoir vécu cette époque pour le comprendre.

Y'a aussi des trucs que je n'ai pas eu le courage de regarder. :sick:


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2014)

Mouais apparemment l'auteur de ce classement a des comptes à régler avec les années 80. Des horreurs bien merdiques qui en plus se prennent au sérieux, je t'en déniche par paquet de 12 si je reste une nuit devant mon poste, et de bien pires que ça. 
Pareil pour Elton John. Je ne vois pas spécialement la nullité, juste effectivement le côté furieusement 80'.
Quant aux Village People, de toute façon non a priori ça ne devrait pas être des filles au bout du fil (il est au courant le gars?).


----------



## Arlequin (20 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mouais apparemment l'auteur de ce classement a des comptes à régler avec les années 80.



et il a aussi un problème avec le second voir troisième degré

encore un pseudo best of qui finira à la TV présenté par dechavanne  pour les rescapés de l'EN 

hinhinhin


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2014)

Déjà les 50 pires clips, tu les remplis complètement avec des clips de rap (vous savez tous ceux qui s'épuisent et nous épuisent à épuiser le thème : nous on les rois des rois, on est surpuisssants, on a de la maille et de la salope).
Et là ne cherchez ni le second ni le troisième degré ni quoi que ce soit : tout est au premier, bien lourdingue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> et il a aussi un problème avec le second voir troisième degré
> 
> encore un pseudo best of qui finira à la TV présenté par dechavanne  pour les rescapés de l'EN
> 
> hinhinhin



Exact, et pourquoi ils massacrent Talk Talk ? Ils pensent qu'ils ont fait ça pour faire joli et de bon goût ???


----------



## fedo (20 Avril 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Les 50 pires clips de l'Histoire



difficile d'approuver en l'absence de François Valery dont je vous livre la dernière touchante interview par Philippe Vandel !!!!!

je ne résiste pas à vous en livrer un extrait:


> Cet album fait suite au bien nommé _"Qu'est-ce qu'on est con"_, sorti en 1997. Il a écrit lui-même les textes avec, par exemple dans la chanson _Le bal des dingues_ :
> "Dans le silence où les heures / claquent comme des beignes : Que mes regrets ferment leurs gueules / assis sur le bord de mes peines."​



ça me laisse songeur:hein:


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> et il a aussi un problème avec le second voir troisième degré


Et avec Eddy Murphy aussi. Enfin bon, ça peut se comprendre. 
Mais j'aimerais bien savoir quels sont ses critères de sélection.


> 20. Survivor  "Eye of the Tiger"
> L'ironie veut qu''une des meilleures chansons pop de l'Histoire ait aussi un des pires vidéoclips.


Bon, je dis pas que le morceau est mauvais; il est plutôt efficace. Mais de là à le qualifier de "une des meilleures chansons pop de l'Histoire" (avec un grand H s'il-vous-plaît), faut avoir soit de grosse lacunes en culture pop-rock, soit un problème de goût. Ou trop avoir aimé Rocky III, ce qui revient au même. Enfin, d'une manière ou d'une autre, ça rend l'intérêt de ce classement aussi nul qu'il paraissait être au départ.


----------



## patlek (21 Avril 2014)

Si ya pas jeanne mas, c' ést que ya pas les pires clips.



[YOUTUBE]W_gPcQeR-ek[/YOUTUBE]


çà marchairt à l' époque (çà fantasmait sec!!), mais , impitoyable, le temps a fait son oeuvre, top ringardisant le machin a donf!. Maintenant, c' estune chorégraphie top ridicule, top rigolote!


----------



## jonson (21 Avril 2014)

Mais c'est la toute première, toute,, toute toute première fois...


----------



## Le docteur (21 Avril 2014)

A chaque fois je priais pour que ce soit la toute toute dernière fois...


----------



## legritch (21 Avril 2014)

+1 avec Arlequin.

Place à l'info en vidéo, la vraie : [Vidéo] Le Gorafi du 18/04 | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2014)

D'où l'expression : Se prendre un coup de Mas.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

C'est avec tristesse que vous nous annonçons le départ précipité d'eseldorm ce matin.

Amoureux de Claude François, qu'il à découvert sur le tard, il nous à quitté lors d'une coupure de courant, laissant ses bytes à l'air. Amoureux de Melissa Horn et de Danny Saucedo, c'est un véritable poète et amoureux de la culture suédoise qui nous quitte.

[youtube]CuFj1CeFVCs[/youtube]​
Erìk s'est fait connaitre il y a quelques années pour sa vidéo montrant les nouvelles possibilités du trackpad des Macs, permettant aux utilisateurs de ceux-ci d'écrire des caractères chinois. Il laisse derrière lui en tout et pour tout qu'une seule et unique vidéo. Reprise dans le monde entier, l'accompagnement musical fut à l'époque acclamé par la presse entière.

[youtube]V76b8X8HmFg[/youtube]​
Nous espérons que cette vidéo vous permettra de se souvenir de lui ainsi que de ses gouts musicaux uniques.

Amen :D


----------



## legritch (23 Avril 2014)

Un père tue son fils de 23 ans qui jouait trop sur l'ordinateur - Libération


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un père tue son fils de 23 ans qui jouait trop sur l'ordinateur - Libération



Quelqu'un connait-il le modèle de souris présenté sur l'illustration ?


----------



## bugman (23 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quelqu'un connait-il le modèle de souris présenté sur l'illustration ?



Razer Pro


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2014)

bugman a dit:


> Razer Pro


'tention derrière toi ! :afraid:


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2014)

#MYNYPD &#8211; L'opération ratée de la police de New York sur Twitter | Big Browser

A mon humble avis, pour la promo ils devraient en rester aux fictions télévisées.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2014)

sur twitter aucune police n'égale la police Espagnole.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2014)

Je n'ose y croire...

EXCLUSIF. Segolene Royal interdit les décolletés dans son ministère - Le Point


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je n'ose y croire...
> 
> EXCLUSIF. Segolene Royal interdit les décolletés dans son ministère - Le Point



En même temps sans citer le dit règlement intérieure .... c'est aussi fiable que de dire que Ségolène Royal a interdit l'iphone si tu vois ce que je veux dire 


A l'AN ils sont obligés d'être en costume/cravate, même en été, et là c'est la vérité ....


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2014)

Quand on n'a pas, on interdit 

Sinon, je reconnais bien sa façon de répondre (circulez y'a rien à voir planqué sous des arguties "techniques").


> Contactée par Le Point.fr, Ségolène Royal indique qu'il s'agit d'un "règlement intérieur sur proposition des services qui est destiné à l'interne et ne donne pas lieu à commentaires externes"


Et je reconnais bien sa conception des efforts à faire &#8212; pour les autres (à mettre en parallèle avec le fait qu'elle persiste à cumuler)


> Par ailleurs, Ségolène Royal a mis en place le co-working. Traduction concrète : aucun bureau ne doit être occupé par une seule personne, *en dehors du sien*


Idem pour le reste de ses manières : on ne passe pas dans le couloir si elle mange, on ne dort pas "hors nécessité" dans un logement de fonction pour le "petit personnel" (même si celui-ci ne le fait pas, de toute manière, on interdit pour le remettre à sa place).

Déjà que ses potes sont en train de transformer le pays en "terrain vague" selon l'expression de Charb, si en plus il faut recaser Bonaparta...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h07 ----------

J'en suis arrivé à ne plus lire les infos de peur de ce que je vais y lire. 
Ca ne m'est jamais arrivé à ce point.


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2014)

Si c'est confirmé cela pourrai être l'empoisonnent le plus grave de toute l'histoire Glyphosate, pathways to modern diseases II: Celiac sprue and gluten intolerance :afraid:

edit : je vais chercher le Canard Enchainé qui en parle


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2014)

macinside a dit:


> Si c'est confirmé cela pourrai être l'empoisonnent le plus grave de toute l'histoire Glyphosate, pathways to modern diseases II: Celiac sprue and gluten intolerance :afraid:
> 
> edit : je vais chercher le Canard Enchainé qui en parle



le roundup (_avec ce que j'ai utilisé quand je travaillais sur la ferme familiale dès fois j'ai peur_) pur produit de la maison Monsanto. encore et toujours eux...


_Le glyphosate est l'ingrédient actif de l'herbicide Roundup. Il s'agit d'un herbicide à large spectre, considéré comme pratiquement non toxique pour l'homme (Williams et al. , 2000 ). Cependant, une étude récente (Samsel & Seneff, 2013 ), fait valoir que le glyphosate peut être un facteur clé de l'épidémie d'obésité et de l'épidémie d'autisme aux Etats-Unis, ainsi que de plusieurs autres maladies et conditions, telles que la maladie d'Alzheimer, la maladie de Parkinson les maladies, la stérilité, la dépression et le cancer._


----------



## legritch (24 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je n'ose y croire...
> 
> EXCLUSIF. Segolene Royal interdit les décolletés dans son ministère - Le Point



Réponse : Faux d'après elle


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> [/COLOR]J'en suis arrivé à ne plus lire les infos de peur de ce que je vais y lire.
> Ca ne m'est jamais arrivé à ce point.



Encore faut-il que tu lises des informations, là c'est clairement du vent 

Cependant l'objectif de l'article est clairement atteint, sur du vent les lecteurs arrivent à se faire une image d'elle, peu important que ce soit totalement faux ....  Tant que des chiens se jettent sur les OS pourquoi arrêter de faire de la presse de merde ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Réponse : Faux d'après elle



Comme le coup de l'huissier qui la précède pour faire se lever le personnel 

yadékons 

Et ça a été relayé par les médias au premier degré...

à nouveau yadékons


----------



## patlek (24 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme le coup de l'huissier qui la précède pour faire se lever le personnel




Et pour ceux qui sont déjà debout, ils doivent se tourner vers elle, avancer le pied droit, se pencher en avant e baissant la téte, et faire un grand geste circulaire avec le bras droit, puis prononcer "Votre Altesse Royal".

(Source: "Le point")


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2014)

Un jeune touriste meurt écrasé sous 600 kg de Christ rédempteur.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Réponse : Faux d'après elle



Elle ne parle pas du reste de la rumeur ? 
De toute façon, ses tweets doivent être faits par un de ses serviteurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Encore faut-il que tu lises des informations, là c'est clairement du vent
> 
> Cependant l'objectif de l'article est clairement atteint, sur du vent les lecteurs arrivent à se faire une image d'elle, peu important que ce soit totalement faux ....  Tant que des chiens se jettent sur les OS pourquoi arrêter de faire de la presse de merde ?



Désolé, mais ça colle avec le caractère de Mme Royal tel que le subissent ses administrés dans son fief.
Cherche des vidéos sur sa façon de faire taire ses collaborateurs. Encore du vent ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

Cette dame, c'est une des plus grosses escroqueries des soc-lib (détenteurs pourtant de records mondiaux sur ce point) : vendue (c'est le mot, elle est entourée d'une clique de com' ridicule) comme une démocrate alors qu'elle n'est que démagogue, comme une femme de dialogue alors qu'elle fait taire avec mépris et souvent avec des sous-entendus menaçants toute critique...
C'est l'ancien régime vanté comme une révolution  par quelques gugusses et le l'acmé de la politique du néant sociétal, que dis-je l'entéléchie du néant présenté comme du "concret" (toujours se méfier du mot "concret", souvent entouré de babillages pathétiques).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

Accessoirement, tu m'as mal lu : quand je dis que je ne lis plus les infos, je parle bien des "vraies" infos, celles du _Monde_(slurp!), qui n'est plus depuis longtemps qu'un torchon comme un autre, présentant par exemple avec force trompettes les "solutions de Valls" pour "faire des économies". 
Voir un pays se précipiter vers le ravin comme ça, ça me fout des envies de suicide. 
Quel avenir cette bande de salauds carriéristes et opportunistes est-elle en train de préparer à mes gosses, en cirant les pompes du "Marché"(loué soit-il) aussi goulûment ???
J'ai honte de voir mes concitoyens se faire abuser par cette bande de tristes sires même pas convaincants.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Un jeune touriste meurt écrasé sous 600 kg de Christ rédempteur.



Hum

Comment interpréter ce signe ?


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2014)

Un prince saoudien tue 2000 oiseaux à la chasse...


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Voir un pays se précipiter vers le ravin comme ça, ça me fout des envies de suicide.



Non j'ai bien lu, et concernant la presse je suis d'accord avec toi, personnellement je vais chercher les infos à la source. 

J'irai pas vérifier ce que tu dis sur Ségolène Royal, moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est ce qu'elle fait avec son ministère, le reste c'est, et c'était pas mon problème (j'habite pas dans le Poitou-charentes).

Tu as pas tendance à exagérer là ? 

En quoi notre pays se précipite dans le ravin ?

A force de le penser en même temps, tu sembles convaincu. 

Pour arriver à défendre l'intérêt général, il faut forcement avoir un intérêt personnel .... Dommage que bien souvent en chemin, beaucoup oublient l'intérêt général.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------




loustic a dit:


> un prince saoudien tue 2000 oiseaux à la chasse...



wtf ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2014)

Etats-Unis: vexé d'avoir perdu à "Call of Duty", il appelle la police - L'Express


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as pas tendance à exagérer là ?



Justement non. Vu les agissements passés, ce genre d'info pourrait sembler totalement vraie et il n'exagère pas. Ensuiet, c'est vrai que son bilan me semble la chose la plus intéressante à voir, mais il ne faut pas oublier que l'on est en démocratie et que certains agissements sont d'un autre âge. Mais ça, je laisse aux personnes concernées se plaindre eux même devant la juridiction adéquate.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hum
> 
> Comment interpréter ce signe ?




Quel signe ?


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2014)

... le signe de Gwen qui signe une reconnaissance de dette ou un P.V. ?

Zut ! Avec tous ces signes, comment s'y retrouver ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2014)

loustic a dit:


> ... le signe de Gwen qui signe une reconnaissance de dette ou un P.V. ?
> 
> Zut ! Avec tous ces signes, comment s'y retrouver ?



°_° HEINNNNN Mais kesque tu dis ?

En tout cas, le signe de la croix qui ne tombe que sur une seule personne et la tue, moi, je sais comment l'interpréter. «*Dieux à sacrifier la brebis galeuse pour sauver le monde*». C'était peut-être un adepte de Anders Behring Breivik voulant recréer la tuerie de l'île d'Utøya 

Sa famille devrait se réjouir, il est mort en martyr au lieu d'être conspué par une foule avide de vengeance.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Avril 2014)

Oups déjà posté 

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...n-a-atterrir-d-urgence-25-04-2014-3793931.php


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Un prince saoudien tue 2000 oiseaux à la chasse...



"adepte de la fauconnerie ancestrale" ? Ils savent éviter les tirs de mitrailleuses, les faucons ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as pas tendance à exagérer là ?
> 
> En quoi notre pays se précipite dans le ravin ?



Je maintiens les deux. Ségolène Royal, dès qu'elle revient sur le tapis, elle multiplie les monstruosités et ses abus de pouvoir sont légion. Cf  pour les monstruosités la justice chinoise louée comme "plus rapide" avec à l'appui son classique sourire "supérieur". cf. pour les abus de pouvoir le prof qui s'est tué parce qu'injustement accusé par un gamin (qui s'est rétracté après et a avoué avoir tout inventé) il a été immédiatement mis à pied sur l'ordre de Mme Royal, qui, au lieu de s'excuser a conclus en disant en gros qu'elle n'était pas vraiment convaincue de son innocence (le trop fameux "il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu" cher aux fous du Lynch).

Il suffit de ne pas être aveugle, d'utiliser ses yeux, ses oreilles et son sens commun pour filtrer le tout, ce qui semble être au-dessus des capacités d'une bonne partie de la population au vu des monstruosités qu'on laisse faire.

Le ravin, j'exagère ? Quand un gouvernement est élu sur une politique de gauche, fait une politique de droite, et se prenant une gamelle aux élections suivantes, fout la barre encore plus à droite. 
Quand on a affaire à des gens qui depuis  bientôt trente ans offrent le public au privé, font sauter toutes les "taxes" des entreprises avec les résultats qu'on sait sur le chômage, et qui sont en train d'accélérer la man&#339;uvre comme jamais ils  ne l'on fait, tu appelles ça comment ? Moi, j'appelle ça une catastrophe économique annoncée et planifiée dans la plus parfaite indifférence (tant que ça ne me touche pas, hein).


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quel signe ?



Ben si tu lis l'article, le monument commémorait la visite de JP II pour le centième anniversaire de Paul VI, et le gars écrasé sous 600 kg de foi solide était lui-même originaire de la ville de naissance de Jean XXIII.

Tout ce beau monde impliqué dans la foire Vatican II doit être cononisé dans les prochains jours. :mouais:

M'est d'avis qu'en haut lien, on vient de placer un objection. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Sinon, pour rester dans l'étrange et l'inexplicable :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/20...-elysee-le-mystere-du-bureau-qui-rend-fou.php


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2014)

Mouais je vois surtout qu'un crétin de sculpteur à pas été foutu de faire une statue de 600 kg qui tienne debout.


sinon 
l'arroseur arrosé


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mouais je vois surtout qu'un crétin de sculpteur à pas été foutu de faire une statue de 600 kg qui tienne debout.









Quand tu vois la taille de la sculpture, tu peux te dire qu'un certain nombre de sous-traitants ont accompagné le sculpteur dans cette réalisation. Du coup c'est réducteur de reporter la faute uniquement sur lui.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> *Jésus fait le saut de l'ange*
> 
> Quand tu vois la taille de la sculpture, tu peux te dire qu'un certain nombre de sous-traitants ont accompagné le sculpteur dans cette réalisation. Du coup c'est réducteur de reporter la faute uniquement sur lui.



Les boulons ont été fournis par la mafia ?


----------



## Nephou (25 Avril 2014)

Je vous propose de ne pas passer la journée et encore moins le week-end sur madame Royal, je doute qu&#8217;elle soit d&#8217;accord&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2014)

Qui ?!


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Avril 2014)

Nephou a dit:


> Je vous propose de ne pas passer la journée et encore moins le week-end sur madame Royal, je doute quelle soit daccord



Désolé j'étais en train d'écrire j'arrête promis   :rateau:


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?!




KATE ROYALE !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2014)

Avez-vous déjà vu un " zonkey " ? Maintenant oui.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Avez-vous déjà vu un " zonkey " ? Maintenant oui.



Il me fait penser à Musky du Vagabond des Limbes avec ses chaussettes rayées


----------



## Le docteur (26 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Oh mais ta gueule !



On va faire ça...


----------



## jonson (26 Avril 2014)

Un journal allemand dénonce un paiement de rançon pour la libération des journalistes français.

D'après ce quotidien allemand, le _Focus_, Paris aurait versé 18 millions d'euros aux ravisseurs.
Ce n'est pas la première fois que la France est mise en cause dans ce genre d'affaires. Les américains nous ont même souvent jeté la pierre.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2014)

[youtube]dpbVsoyIHS4?start=1469[/youtube]


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Avril 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Un journal allemand dénonce un paiement de rançon pour la libération des journalistes français.
> 
> D'après ce quotidien allemand, le _Focus_, Paris aurait versé 18 millions d'euros aux ravisseurs.
> Ce n'est pas la première fois que la France est mise en cause dans ce genre d'affaires. Les américains nous ont même souvent jeté la pierre.



Pourquoi il manque le fond ? 

N'y connaissant rien, si les discussions ne portent pas sur l'argent elles portent sur quoi ? 
C'est quoi le coût d'une opération "militaire" (si on prend exemple sur les Etats-unis, il vaut effectivement mieux payer directement ou ne rien faire) ? 
Si il y a effectivement rançon, ils achètent les armes à qui ? 
Pourquoi 18 millions ? 
C'est quoi le mieux ? Si il y a une réponse finalement ... 

Sauver une vie, contre des morts par millions .... C'est ce calcul qu'il faut faire ? Je demande car on dirait que c'est une évidence qui pour moi ne saute pas aux yeux.


----------



## jonson (27 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pourquoi il manque le fond ?
> 
> N'y connaissant rien, si les discussions ne portent pas sur l'argent elles portent sur quoi ?
> C'est quoi le coût d'une opération "militaire" (si on prend exemple sur les Etats-unis, il vaut effectivement mieux payer directement ou ne rien faire) ?
> ...



Pourquoi????  

Mais tout simplement par ce que le gouvernement français(qui représente, qu'on le veuille ou non, les français) n'a pas le droit de céder sous quelque pression que ce soit.


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Avril 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Pourquoi????
> 
> Mais tout simplement par ce que le gouvernement français(qui représente, qu'on le veuille ou non, les français) n'a pas le droit de céder sous quelque pression que ce soit.



certes, mais partant de là, quel est le prix d'une vie? Est ce qu'une vie vaut par son sacrifice celle des autres?

C'est peut être au comptoir qu'il faudrait en discuter.

Maintenant si quelqu'un veut bien aller expliquer aux familles que la vie de leur proche est moindre que celles des autres, qu'il avance d'un pas avant qu'on le désigne comme volontaire. La facilité voudrait qu'on désigne un haut dignitaire (GASSP!), mais après tout pourquoi pas choisir au hasard comme pour les jurés de cour d'assises?

D'un fond philosophique, on va arriver à digresser sur les religions et leurs "valeurs".


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2014)

Les américains (et apparemment les allemands) trouvent scandaleux de payer pour des otages. Nous, on est des lâches (selon eux). Voilà.


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les américains (et apparemment les allemands) trouvent scandaleux de payer pour des otages. Nous, on est des lâches (selon eux). Voilà.



C'est quoi les sources? je dubite un minimum.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> C'est quoi les sources? je dubite un minimum.



Les sources, je ne les ai pas. A chaque fois qu'il est question d'otages avec les Etats-Unis la réponse officielle est toujours la même : on ne négocie pas avec les preneurs d'otages et on conseille fermement aux autres faire pareil.
C'est un constat fait maintes et maintes fois.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les sources, je ne les ai pas. A chaque fois qu'il est question d'otages avec les Etats-Unis la réponse officielle est toujours la même : on ne négocie pas avec les preneurs d'otages et on conseille fermement aux autres faire pareil.
> C'est un constat fait maintes et maintes fois.



http://lci.tf1.fr/monde/europe/ukra...-retenu-a-slaviansk-a-ete-libere-8406227.html

.... Moi je fais le constat que les Etats-Unis, ils négocient ...


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Il me semble qu'il y a un soupçon d'hypocrisie dans cette posture morale, dans le cadre de ces affaires d'otages. Le gouvernement américain ne négocie peut-être pas, en effet (enfin, pas toujours, pas avec tout le monde etc.).
Surtout la gestion des otages est très différente entre la France (par exemple) où l'état se mêle de la question et les États-Unis où une bonne partie de ces questions est prise en charge par des officines privées, spécialistes de ce genre de problèmes.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2014)

A ma connaissance, il n'y a que les Britanniques qui ne négocient jamais.

Du coup, l'English ça vaut pas tripette sur le marché des otages. Quand ils en ramassent un, ils le tuent direct.

Je suis assez pour cette position. Déjà ça nous éviterait le spectacle des retours avec Président/Ministre/familles/interview etc.

Les otages m'emmerdent. Leurs familles encore plus.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Voilà un avis nuancé (assez dans le style de Caton l'Ancien ?) 

Que je partage quand même pour une part... Disons que, parfois, la diplomatie et le protocole paraissent un peu _too much_...


----------



## jonson (27 Avril 2014)

Je plaide comme OlivierMarly(quoique pas d'accord avec lui sur le fond), allons en discuter au comptoir et laissons se fil vivre en paix.
Après si quelqu'un se sent de laisser un topic là-bas...


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A ma connaissance, il n'y a que les Britanniques qui ne négocient jamais.
> 
> Du coup, l'English ça vaut pas tripette sur le marché des otages. Quand ils en ramassent un, ils le tuent direct.
> 
> ...



T'a connaissance est encore pire que la mienne vu qu'il y a pas très longtemps (3 ans), des otages britanniques ont été libéré et il y a eu exactement la même chanson .

Depuis 2013 la position officielle est "on ne paye plus de rançon", et on voit quand même bien l'importance croissante des autorités locales (qui elles doivent surement être payé). 
Mais on n'a pas non plus tout ce qui se passe derrière donc pour moi la France est quand même ultra loin de faire exception, et les Etats-Unis c'est surement les premiers qui devraient bien se taire. Parce que si les preneurs d'otages touchent de l'argent, les armes il les achète à qui ? Chez décathlon ?  J'ai une petite mémoire, c'est qui le premier exportateur d'armes déjà ? Qui a déjà fait la guerre contre ses propres armes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> T'a connaissance est encore pire que la mienne vu qu'il y a pas très longtemps (3 ans), des otages britanniques ont été libéré et il y a eu exactement la même chanson .



Je voudrais bien connaître la source. Parce que de Blair à Cameron, c'est nada. Pas de rançon pour le rosbif.


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Avril 2014)

c'est un faux débat.

Quand on parle de rançon; on parle de quoi?

Si on parle d'argent: rien. Ni les terroristes, ni les états ne prendraient le risque de voir la trace d'un mouvement financier ressortir. (Imaginez le volume de 13 millions d'Euros en billet de 50 ou 100.)

Si on parle d'engagement à fournir des infrastructures... là; c'est très différent. Quelque soit le vainqueur, ces "contreparties" sont planifiées: Energie, transport, armement, infrastructures... Avec un effet K*** K***, les industriels vont faire tourner la machine: emploi, finance, exportations... Pour le coup, c'est pas en millions mais en milliard 

Pour rebondir sur ce qu'a écrit Bompi: les états qui clament haut et fort qu'ils ne négocient pas en ne payant pas de rançons, sont les premiers à négocier via la diplomatie et les officines privées (voir en Irak). c'est pas moi monsieur, c'est l'autre là.

Je suis intervenu quand j'ai lu que X pays nous traitaient de lâches... Je n'ai toujours pas le bout de la queue du début d'une source autre que les commentaires sur les forums qui sont au journalisme égales aux affabulations avinées des poivrots de comptoirs. Je remarque au passage le bashing systématique des pouvoirs en place. Sarkozy avant, Hollande maintenant...

Bien sur qu'il ne faut pas négocier frontalement, financièrement, mais il ne faut pas non plus être dupe. On ne peut pas abandonner X personnes aux mains de débiles dangereux sous peine de laisser s'installer une mauvaise habitude qui consisterait à abattre des gens avec une quasi impunité au seul prétexte qu'ils n'avaient rien à faire là, à ce moment là. Après tout, ils ne font que leur métier.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je voudrais bien connaître la source. Parce que de Blair à Cameron, c'est nada. Pas de rançon pour le rosbif.



http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/monde/somalie-deux-otages-britanniques-liberes_936484.html

En apparence toujours, il me semble qu'il y a pas longtemps il y a eu des morts dans les otages anglais (italiens aussi), et ils ont dit en gros "merde on préparait une intervention militaire mais trop tard"  (je parle pas de l'Italie qui elle a dit clairement qu'elle n'avait rien prévu ...)


----------



## legritch (28 Avril 2014)

chat vole!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> chat vole!





> Information qui date d'il y a au moins 2 ou 3 ans...


----------



## legritch (28 Avril 2014)

:rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/monde/somalie-deux-otages-britanniques-liberes_936484.html
> 
> En apparence toujours, il me semble qu'il y a pas longtemps il y a eu des morts dans les otages anglais (italiens aussi), et ils ont dit en gros "merde on préparait une intervention militaire mais trop tard"  (je parle pas de l'Italie qui elle a dit clairement qu'elle n'avait rien prévu ...)



L'article confirme ce que je disais. Le gouvernement britannique ne paye jamais :


> Le montant de la rançon aurait été réuni par la famille Chandler et par des membres de la diaspora somalienne, le gouvernement britannique étant strictement opposé à tout versement de rançon.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------

Un peu d'informatique (mais vraiment un peu) :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...de-la-fin-de-la-maintenance-de-windows-xp.php


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'article confirme ce que je disais. Le gouvernement britannique ne paye jamais :
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------
> ...



Euh 





> "Près de 320 000 dollars ont été versés aux pirates"


 tu en fais quoi ? Non parce que c'est exactement le même cas pour la France, avec 16 millions ... 
L'article confirme rien du tout, il est aussi vide que celui concernant la France 

Le contenu des négociations étant confidentiel c'est que des rumeurs. Cependant si les Anglais ne payent jamais tu vas m'expliquer pourquoi les preneurs d'otages (et non terroristes) prennent la peine de les garder au lieu de les butter tout de suite et garder que les otages français ? Et 388 jours avec rien à la clef, et sans les tuer au final, tu peux excuser ma façon de penser mais si ils ont rien eu pourquoi ne pas les butter ? C'est bien ma question, si c'est par l'argent l'objet des négociations, c'est quoi ? On peut imaginer ce qu'on veut


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2014)

T'es né comme ça ou c'est le fruit d'un long entrainement ? 

Je parles des gouvernements britanniques. D'une position officielle à laquelle ils se tiennent : " de Blair à Cameron". Ok ?

Là, c'est une initiative privée, justement parce que Londres ne veut pas entendre parler de rançon, comme précisé dans l'article.

Et il s'agit de pirates Somaliens. C'est aussi assez particulier. On ne parles pas de groupuscules Al-Quaïda ou même des Sheeba. Ce n'est pas politique, c'est du business, très structuré.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es né comme ça ou c'est le fruit d'un long entrainement ?
> 
> Je parles des gouvernements britanniques. D'une position officielle à laquelle ils se tiennent : " de Blair à Cameron". Ok ?
> 
> ...



Un long entrainement 

Je pense qu'on se comprend pas, tu distingues initiatives privée et publique, bien. 

On s'en fout enfaite. Si un pays dit "on paye pas les terroristes", dans le "on" il y a les personnes privées, sinon c'est pas une position, mais une délégation. On paye pas (nous l'Etat, par contre une personne privée anglaise physique ou morale peut), c'est totalement con comme position, et en plus l'Etat laisse faire, il est forcement au courant, fiscalement parlant au minimum. Il me semble quand même que en Angleterre, le financement d'organisation terroriste est interdit, la famille est-elle en prison ??? (Si rançon il y a eu).

J'avais cru comprendre que le problème n'était pas l'origine de l'argent mais le fait de financer des "terroristes" (mot totalement idiot) ... Enfin bref. Je voulais pas du tout t'embêter avec ce sujet


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2014)

Non. Ici on parle des positions officielles, des gouvernements. La France, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne, l'Allemagne, pas des desiderata de leurs ressortissants.

Quand la France dit ne jamais payer, elle dit vrai et faux en même temps, parce qu'elle passe souvent par des intermédiaires (gouvernements, sociétés, fondations, etc). Elle reste aux commandes dans l'ombre. Elle négocie toujours via des services spéciaux et des agents rompus à cet exercice. "L'argent, on sait faire" dixit Nicolas Sarkosy.

Quand la GB dit ne pas négocier et ne pas payer, elle dit vrai. Elle (son gouvernement) n'est parti prenante dans aucune tractation concernant des otages. Le Foreign Office ne négocie pas au contraire du Quai d'Orsay. Il décourage par ailleurs toute initiative privée en ce sens.

C'est-là toute la différence entre nous.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Ici on parle des positions officielles, des gouvernements. La France, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne, l'Allemagne, pas des desiderata de leurs ressortissants.
> 
> Quand la France dit ne jamais payer, elle dit vrai et faux en même temps, parce qu'elle passe souvent par des intermédiaires (gouvernements, sociétés, fondations, etc). Elle reste aux commandes dans l'ombre. Elle négocie toujours via des services spéciaux et des agents rompus à cet exercice. "L'argent, on sait faire" dixit Nicolas Sarkosy.
> 
> ...



Tu es sérieux ? Tu penses réellement qu'une famille d'origine britannique peut payer une organisation criminelle sans être poursuivi et sans l'aval d'une autorité gouvernementale qui n'a ni négocié, ni pris part aux négociations ? Sérieusement ? 

Rançon ou pas il y a eu obligatoirement eu une intervention du gouvernement britannique, sinon juste après la libération, on aurait eu comme article, "après la libération, la famille en prison", ou alors, un mandat d'arrêt international a été délivré contre la famille. J'ai regardé, il y a rien.

Par contre : 



> Un porte-parole du Foreign Office, sans faire de commentaires sur des négociations en cours, a souligné que Londres recherchait activement à faire libérer le couple.


Ils étaient même pas à 100 jours de détention ! Mais je veux bien que tu m'expliques comment Londres peut rechercher à faire libérer le couple sans négocier ? Et c'est une citation du Foreign Office hein. 



> "Nous suivons la situation de très prêt et* faisons tout* pour contribuer à leur libération. Nous restons en contact constant avec la famille (...) et exigeons que Paul et Rachel (Chandler) soient libérés sains et saufs et rapidement", a déclaré le porte-parole.



http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...ritannique-detenu-depuis-octobre-pirates.html

Tu peux me redire, c'est quoi la différence entre nous STP ?
C'est quoi la différence avec le quai d'Orsay déjà ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2014)

C'est du language diplomatique.

D'ailleurs le communiqué n'a rien d'une prière mais plutôt d'une injonction.


> "nous [&#8230;] exigeons que Paul et Rachel soient libérés sains et saufs et rapidement"



Rapidement&#8230; ce fut 300 jours après.

Bien sûr qu'ils ne vont pas les poursuivre pour avoir payé la rançon. Cela serait politiquement stupide.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ne disent pas qu'ils négocient, ils disent qu'ils cherchent à les faire libérer. La nuance est importante.
> 
> D'ailleurs le communiqué n'a rien d'une prière mais plutôt d'une injonction.
> 
> ...



Ce fût quand même intéressant comme conversation .

Je doute que ce soit la peine d'aller plus loin et je pense qu'on commence à polluer le post, je vais pas relever ta première phrase, ni la dernière car je doute que toi même tu sois d'accord avec ce que tu écris. Le secret domine c'est tout ce qu'il y a retenir, France, GB, Etats-Unis .... 

J'aurai quand même appris l'existence du Foreign office que je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ce fût quand même intéressant comme conversation .
> 
> Je doute que ce soit la peine d'aller plus loin et je pense qu'on commence à polluer le post, je vais pas relever ta première phrase, ni la dernière car je doute que toi même tu sois d'accord avec ce que tu écris. Le secret domine c'est tout ce qu'il y a retenir, France, GB, Etats-Unis ....
> 
> J'aurai quand même appris l'existence du Foreign office que je ne connaissais pas.



Tu devrais, il a dessiné la plupart des frontières du monde dans lequel on vit. 

Une news pour revenir au sujet :

http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/artic...s-dans-une-necropole-geante_4408709_3212.html


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2014)

Au secours !

Nous sommes vos otages !

Quand allez-vous nous libérer ?


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Avril 2014)

http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...-deux-gagne-plus-de-5.100-euros-par-mois.html


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...-deux-gagne-plus-de-5.100-euros-par-mois.html



Oui?  Et on en donne un peu à Donald.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est du language diplomatique.
> 
> D'ailleurs le communiqué n'a rien d'une prière mais plutôt d'une injonction.
> 
> ...



Bon, c'est un peu comme "nous condamnons fermement" quoi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Oui?  Et on en donne un peu à Donald.


Et l'AVC, il le touche quand ? 
Comment ça, il a touché une AVS ??? Et on dit des stagiaires de Clinton (faut être enseignant pour comprendre... ou AVS).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui?  Et on en donne un peu à Donald.



Qu'est-ce exactement cette rente AVS ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2014)

c'est la retraite.


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2014)

Mais la retraite *AV*ec plein de *S*ous (suisses, qui plus est)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais la retraite *AV*ec plein de *S*ous (suisses, qui plus est)


T'as l'air de bien connaître  
Pour le plein de sous, viens vivre chez nous, comme ça tu seras au parfum ...


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2014)

Oui je connais bien, (bi-national) et je ne voudrais pas vivre en Suisse avec le smic Suisse dont s'enthousiasme tant les médias français en ce moment


----------



## ergu (29 Avril 2014)

Jeu amusant : dire 12 fois de suite "SMIC suisse" très vite et sans se planter.
Une façon de trouver ça drôle.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Jeu amusant : dire 12 fois de suite "SMIC suisse" très vite et sans se planter.
> Une façon de trouver ça drôle.



C'est pas drôle


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2014)

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2014/04/29/accords-perdus-les-detenus-anglais-prives-de-guitares/

Où on apprend aussi qu'on y a supprimé les livres.


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2014/04/29/accords-perdus-les-detenus-anglais-prives-de-guitares/
> 
> Où on apprend aussi qu'on y a supprimé les livres.



Sterling ?!


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2014)

Non rien


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2014)

Autant attaquer avec une corde en acier est envisageable. Avec un roman, c'est plus énigmatique.
Quoiqu'un coup de roman russe sur la tête d'un gardien peut éventuellement l'étourdir...


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2014)

Actualité amusante (et sans doute procès à venir, donc super coup de pub !)


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui je connais bien, (bi-national) et je ne voudrais pas vivre en Suisse avec le smic Suisse dont s'enthousiasme tant les médias français en ce moment



Ah bah, pour rebondir


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2014)

Tu parles de l'article principal ou de la pub pour les GIF animés, sur la droite... ?


----------



## legritch (30 Avril 2014)

Mordu par une araignée mutante, il meurt

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Tu parles de l'article principal ou de la pub pour les GIF animés, sur la droite... ?



On se le demande


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Mordu par une araignée mutante, il meurt



Quand je dis que le Gorafi ferait mieux de lire MacGé


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2014)

oui j'avais vu certains gif très sympa  :rose:


le batteur de scorpion emprisonné à dubail


----------



## legritch (30 Avril 2014)

*Study suggests that 4% of the people we put on death row are innocent*


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *Study suggests that 4% of the people we put on death row are innocent*



Et même s'il ne fait pas partie des 4%...


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et même s'il ne fait pas partie des 4%...



Ah, enfin une info amusante. Merci.


----------



## legritch (30 Avril 2014)

Ou pas


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2014)

Du chlorure de potassium ? Ils sont abrutis ou quoi ???


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Du chlorure de potassium ? Ils sont abrutis ou quoi ???



Ils sont abrutis. Et un brin schizophrènes à vouloir tuer sans en avoir l'air. 

Nous, on passait les mecs à la guillotine. Clac ! Au Japon, ils pendent.

Les ricains n'assument pas leurs choix et du coup ils se plantent encore plus. Pas nouveau avec eux.


----------



## Chaarlottee (30 Avril 2014)

Totalement d'accord :/


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2014)

Si j'en crois cet article du Guardian, c'est _aussi_ lié (mais pas seulement, bien sûr) au choix de certaines sociétés européennes de ne plus fournir les produits nécessaires à la tenue de ces exécutions par injection.
Donc changement de fournisseur, tests plus ou moins bien faits etc.
On est dans le sordide le plus sinistre de notre monde moderne qu'on a.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2014)

Un article du mois de janvier :
http://www.courrierinternational.co...anger-de-mort-pour-la-peine-capitale?page=all


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils sont abrutis. Et un brin schizophrènes à vouloir tuer sans en avoir l'air.
> 
> Nous, on passait les mecs à la guillotine. Clac ! Au Japon, ils pendent.
> 
> Les ricains n'assument pas leurs choix et du coup ils se plantent encore plus. Pas nouveau avec eux.



Mais mine de rien ça ressemble à du sadisme mâtiné  de pseudo-humanité. 
Remarque bien qu'en France on a "euthanasié" à coup de potassium aussi..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------

Par contre, j'avoue que quand je vois ce qu'avais fait les deux loustics dont on a parlé récemment, j'avoue que je tempère ma haine contre la peine de mort. Et même je tempère mon énervement contre les méthodes.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre, j'avoue que quand je vois ce qu'avais fait les deux loustics dont on a parlé récemment, j'avoue que je tempère ma haine contre la peine de mort. Et même je tempère mon énervement contre les méthodes.



Je ne crois pas que ce soit un argument, on peut répondre violemment à chaud à une situation extrême, mais où est l'humanité de celui qui tue à froid et par délégation...

Je n'irais pas plus loin, ça pourrait être un sujet du comptoir.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2014)

je cite : _Ensuite, lhomme a été conduit à lhôpital pour tenter de le réanimer, mais une crise cardiaque la emporté._

je croyais qu'ils voulaient le tuer ?


----------



## legritch (1 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je cite : _Ensuite, lhomme a été conduit à lhôpital pour tenter de le réanimer, mais une crise cardiaque la emporté._
> 
> je croyais qu'ils voulaient le tuer ?



Sûrement un truc dans ce genre là :


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que ce soit un argument, on peut répondre violemment à chaud à une situation extrême, *mais où est l'humanité de celui qui tue à froid et par délégation...*
> 
> Je n'irais pas plus loin, ça pourrait être un sujet du comptoir.



Dans l'absolu on a tout à fait le même raisonnement, en particulier pour ce que j'ai souligné. Reste que je ne peux pas m'empêcher de remarquer que ce sont deux beaux salopards.
Parfois on peut avoir un raisonnement tout à fait juste et voir sa raison plier devant les "cas concrets". Il ne faut jamais avoir peur de noter les limites de son raisonnement (j'ai le même que le tien, je le rappelle) même si c'est un coup à vous faire des ennemis dans votre propre camp. 
Je continue à penser que la peine de mort ne devrait plus exister nulle part, mais qu'on ne compte pas sur moi pour compatir dans ces cas-là. 
Je me méfie du pathos, pas forcément de tout sentiment.


----------



## Grug (1 Mai 2014)

pendant ce temps au canada&#8230;


Sinon merci d'aller débattre au comptoir


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je cite : _Ensuite, l&#8217;homme a été conduit à l&#8217;hôpital pour tenter de le réanimer, mais une crise cardiaque l&#8217;a emporté._
> 
> je croyais qu'ils voulaient le tuer ?


[On a fait ça avec Pierre Laval.]

À part ça, en Irlande (du Nord) on s'occupe d'une affaire (autre article, en français) d'il y a quarante ans.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2014)

Il paraît que pour la tartine beurrée il y a une explication scientifique (hauteur moyenne d'où elle tombe, nombre de tour possibles et sans doute aussi poids du beurre  ça semble fonctionner en tout cas aussi avec la confiture, empiriquement du moins).


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mai 2014)

Les futurs iPhones vont ils fonctionner au coca ou au pepsi ?

Impressionnant, quand même...


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2014)

Oh le con !

Nancy, le braqueur donne son nom avant de s'enfuir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oh le con !
> 
> Nancy, le braqueur donne son nom avant de s'enfuir



On a retrouvé Régis. 

[YOUTUBE]l6yume-YiyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2014)

Dodo La Saumure a ouvert un nouveau club

[YOUTUBE]KR7T-iw_Xhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2014)

Très bon c'est belge. Mais je suis pas sur que l'intéresse puisse s'y rendre.  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2014)

Preum's 



Romuald a dit:


> Actualité amusante (et sans doute procès à venir, donc super coup de pub !)





legritch a dit:


> Dodo La Saumure a ouvert un nouveau club
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KR7T-iw_Xhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2014)

Une entreprise chinoise qui construit une maison habitable grâce à une imprimante 3D.

Révolutionnaire ou pas? Dans tout les cas c'est un premier pas. Après l'arme à feu, voilà quelque chose de plus utile.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Construire  ou plutôt imprimer  une maison de 200 m² pour 4300 , c'est possible !?





jonson a dit:


> Une entreprise chinoise qui construit une maison habitable grâce à une imprimante 3D.
> 
> Révolutionnaire ou pas? Dans tout les cas c'est un premier pas. Après l'arme à feu, voilà quelque chose de plus utile.



C'est la journée des doublettes on dirait



Romuald a dit:


> Preum's



Pareil


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2014)

http://www.estrepublicain.fr/fil-in...s-rues-de-lille-avec-un-jean-en-trompe-l-oeil

Se promener cul nu dans le rue


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Dodo La Saumure a ouvert un nouveau club



À vingt kilomètres de chez moi :love: ça donne envie, quoique dans la région de Tournai on déjà est bien servi.

Une envie d'améliorer ses chances à Pierre-feuille-ciseaux ?


----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Très bon c'est belge. Mais je suis pas sur que l'intéresse puisse s'y rendre.  :rateau:



Dodo La Saumure est français (mais il vit en Belgique). &#128521;


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2014)

A113

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...322?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2014)

Bang bang, j'ai cru que la maison du voisin avait explosé, et je ne suis pas à Bordeaux 
Hé momo-fr t'as entendu ?


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2014)

j'ai passé un été à Biscarrosse quand j'étais ado, ils allaient faire du radada en mer, quand le vent revenait vers les terres ont entendait bien le double bang 

edit : voila un exemple ici avec le concorde

[YOUTUBE]lCw9u_glJNw[/YOUTUBE]

et avec un Tomcat

[YOUTUBE]GstwLblPpIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2014)

Quand Rocco veut rentrer dans le gouvernement italien.

Le quinquagénaire fait parler de lui, à cause d'une annonce faite envers une ministre du gouvernement Renzi. :love: :rose: :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bang bang, j'ai cru que la maison du voisin avait explosé, et je ne suis pas à Bordeaux
> Hé momo-fr t'as entendu ?



Lui, je ne sais pas mais moi, je n'ai rien entendu.


----------



## loustic (5 Mai 2014)

Et si nos députés faisaient des stages en entreprise ?

90% des députés n'ont jamais travaillé dans le privé.

Et ici, combien de posteurs donneurs de leçons d'économie ont déjà travaillé dans le privé ?

Ou même "travaillé" tout court ?


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2014)

Avoir une expérience en entreprise est en soi intéressante (un peu de concret ne nuit pas ; sauf au moral, peut-être).
Toutefois, je ne suis pas certain que travailler dans le privé donne une meilleure  idée de l'économie (ça se saurait : nous serions bigrement nombreux à  être super balèzes, de par le monde...)


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2014)

Venez par là les petits enfants, venez... venez.

http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/science...ris-plus-agees_4411435_1650684.html?bloc_actu


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Et si nos députés faisaient des stages en entreprise ?
> 
> 90% des députés n'ont jamais travaillé dans le privé.
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai travaillé des deux côtés de la barrière, pour autant je ne me considère pas fortiche en économie.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Avoir une expérience en entreprise est en soi intéressante (un peu de concret ne nuit pas ; sauf au moral, peut-être).
> Toutefois, je ne suis pas certain que travailler dans le privé donne une meilleure  idée de l'économie (ça se saurait : nous serions bigrement nombreux à  être super balèzes, de par le monde...)



Il y a aussi beaucoup d'avocats parmi eux, ça ne les empêchent pas de rédiger et de voter sans trembler quelques horreurs constitutionnelles.


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2014)

Des nouvelles de patrick kron, il a pas encore vendu altsom qu'il a déjà trouvé un autre travail.
(çà fait plaisir de voir un gars qui s'en sort.)

http://www.challenges.fr/entreprise...a-surchauffe-l-ambiance-a-l-ag-de-sanofi.html


----------



## loustic (6 Mai 2014)

Pour se réconcilier avec les araignées

... les admirer ou les craindre plus encore ?


----------



## Vin©ent (7 Mai 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Pour se réconcilier avec les araignées
> 
> ... les admirer ou les craindre plus encore ?



Personnellement, c'est juste les commentaires en teuton de la vidéo de ton lien qui me font flipper ! :rateau:


----------



## legritch (7 Mai 2014)

Paranoïa  Vos amis disent du mal de vous, tout le temps, en ce moment


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Paranoïa  Vos amis disent du mal de vous, tout le temps, en ce moment



Attend que je coince le salaud qui à vendu la mèche aux médias !?


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2014)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Personnellement, c'est juste les commentaires en teuton de la vidéo de ton lien qui me font flipper ! :rateau:



Et en quoi ce commentaire gentillet en "teuton" te fait-il flipper ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Mai 2014)

parce que c'est du teuton, et que le teuton fait tjs flipper/se marrer le français moyen...


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2014)

Parce que le teuton est honteux ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2014)

Elle avait de tout petits teutons,
Valentine, Valentine.
Elle avait de tout petits teutons,
Que je tâtais à tâtons...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mai 2014)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> parce que c'est du teuton, et que le teuton fait tjs flipper/se marrer le français moyen...



C'est précisément ce que je craignais.
Ca me rappelle ce gamin qui s'est purement et simplement marré quand je parlais d'Hölderlin, en précisant que c'était un poète allemand : "Y'a pas de poètes allemand"  "Ah? Pourquoi ça?"  "L'allemand, c'est trop moche"  "..."


----------



## Berthold (8 Mai 2014)

Diffuse-leur _Les ailes du désir_&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Elle est vraiment mignonne, rien que pour ses beaux yeux j'aurais appris l'allemand ...


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Elle est vraiment mignonne, rien que pour ses beaux yeux j'aurais appris l'allemand ...



était. était.
et tu n'aurais pas eu besoin, elle parlait parfaitement français.(et pour cause&#8230;  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> elle parlait parfaitement français.(et pour cause&#8230;  )


n'oublie pas, au cas où elle me l'aurait demandé


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> n'oublie pas, au cas où elle me l'aurait demandé



ouais ouais ouais enfin demander à une lorraine de parler allemand parce que c'est sexy, j'ai un doute !


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mai 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Diffuse-leur _Les ailes du désir_


Pour qu'ils entendent les anges chuchoter en allemand ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

Marlène Dietrich, ça doit pouvoir aussi transformer quelques germanophobes mâles en germanophiles, non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Elle est vraiment mignonne, rien que pour ses beaux yeux j'aurais appris l'allemand ...


Ou perdu tes ailes ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------




alèm a dit:


> ouais ouais ouais enfin demander à une lorraine de parler allemand parce que c'est sexy, j'ai un doute !


T'as jamais vu Un poisson nommé Wanda (de l'italien, du russe, je ne crois pas qu'il y a de l'allemand)


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'as jamais vu Un poisson nommé Wanda (de l'italien, du russe, je ne crois pas qu'il y a de l'allemand)



si, je l'ai vu.


----------



## legritch (9 Mai 2014)

Gorafi Magazine : Malkovich


----------



## Le docteur (10 Mai 2014)

Celle en-dessous est pas mal non plus.http://www.legorafi.fr/2013/09/27/hopitaux-et-cliniques-le-palmares-des-meilleurs-palmares/


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2014)

La culture pour tous. Super !


----------



## fedo (11 Mai 2014)

cette année encore c'est culte.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2014)

fedo a dit:


> cette année encore c'est culte.



On est dernier. Notre meilleure performance. Tout va bien.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On est dernier. Notre meilleure performance. Tout va bien.




Ha ben oui, mais si j'en crois le lien, la barre était haute...
J'avais lu un papier il y a quelques années, qui expliquait qu'il était essentiel de perdre l'Eurovision. La sanction pour les gagnants n'était en effet pas anodine, puisqu'elle s'accompagnait d'une obligation d'organiser le bouzin dans son pays l'année suivante (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ha ben oui, mais si j'en crois le lien, la barre était haute...
> J'avais lu un papier il y a quelques années, qui expliquait qu'il était essentiel de perdre l'Eurovision. La sanction pour les gagnants n'était en effet pas anodine, puisqu'elle s'accompagnait d'une obligation d'organiser le bouzin dans son pays l'année suivante (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas).



Je pense que ça l'est toujours.


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2014)

fedo a dit:


> cette année encore c'est culte.


Il est fort probable que, rien qu'en Autriche, plus de 100 000 jeunes chantent mieux que Conchita.

Ah ! Le fric, le fric, le fric...

Désormais que faudra-t-il mettre en oeuvre pour se faire remarquer ?

Envisageons donc que l'an prochain, le vainqueur / la vainqueuse aura, par exemple, des nichons sur les omoplates et des cou.lles sur les paupières.
Et une robe en forme de cuvette de WC.


----------



## legritch (11 Mai 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Il est fort probable que, rien qu'en Autriche, plus de 100 000 jeunes chantent mieux que Conchita.
> 
> Ah ! Le fric, le fric, le fric...
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas fan du tout de l'eurovision mais là je ne vois où est le problème Les gens ont voté pour elle et elle a gagné. Point.

Dans son pays, elle était déjà très connue et avait beaucoup de succès.


----------



## fedo (11 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Je ne suis pas fan du tout de l'eurovision mais là je ne vois où est le problème Les gens ont voté pour elle et elle a gagné. Point.
> 
> Dans son pays, elle était déjà très connue et avait beaucoup de succès.



désormais avec les votes par SMS c'est la prime au phénomène de foire.
du coup, je pense qu'on pourrait gagner l'Eurovision si Nelson Monfort nous y représentait.
comme ça il pourrait présenter l'émission l'année suivante !


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2014)

Met l'son moins fort ?


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mai 2014)

Soit, c'est essentiel de perdre, mais là pour nous ça va se voir...


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2014)

La numéro 2 de Facebook va céder la moitié de sa fortune à des oeuvres caritatives

Si cela se produisait aujourd'hui, il ne lui resterait plus que 500 millions de dollars, la pauvre !


----------



## legritch (11 Mai 2014)




----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Il est fort probable que, rien qu'en Autriche, plus de 100 000 jeunes chantent mieux que Conchita.



C'est possible, mais pour l'avoir écouté (l'as-tu fait ?) 30 secondes sur youtube je trouve que ce n'est vraiment pas trop mal, il faudrait juste enlever un peu de sirop de violons.
Et j'ai fait pareil avec la prestation française mais je n'ai tenu que 10 secondes, en me forçant. Sans écouter les je ne sais combien d'autres, je confirme : la dernière place est méritée :sick:


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est possible, mais pour l'avoir écouté (l'as-tu fait ?) 30 secondes sur youtube je trouve que ce n'est vraiment pas trop mal, il faudrait juste enlever un peu de sirop de violons.
> Et j'ai fait pareil avec la prestation française mais je n'ai tenu que 10 secondes, en me forçant. Sans écouter les je ne sais combien d'autres, je confirme : la dernière place est méritée :sick:



On aurait pu faire un historique 0 points.

Je ne sais pas ce qui a pris aux Suédois et aux Finlandais de nous donner un point. 

Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont bien pu voir dans ces Twin Twin que tous les autres ont ignoré ?


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2014)

@Romuald J'ai réussi à écouter/regarder la saucisse pendant 15 secondes, ouf !

Des mercenaires américains en Ukraine ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

actualité amusante 1 : après l'Eurovision, la plupart des commentaires sont d'accord pour dire que les personnes/groupes que nous avions envoyé à l'Eurovision sont des chèvres qui méritent leur score minable (excepté Natacha MouleClaire qui aurait du montrer ses seins là-bas plutôt qu'au Sidaction).


actualité amusante 2 : la France toujours classée 1ère au French Bashing, battant de loin son trio de poursuivants Allemagne/Angleterre/USA. à noter une forte remontée des Russes qui parviennent à se hisser au-dessus des pays d'Afrique Saharienne en raisons de dissensions sur les modalités de vote sur des bases confessionnelles. 

*ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST ON EST ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! *

à vous les studios ! :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> ..,les personnes/groupes que nous avions envoyé à l'Eurovision sont des chèvres qui méritent leur score minable (excepté Natacha MouleClaire...)




Ceci étant, ne faisons pas l'huitre : si MouleClaire avait été une chèvre, les belges nous auraient fritté grave.


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ceci étant, ne faisons pas l'huitre : si MouleClaire avait été une chèvre, les belges nous auraient fritté grave.



du coup, ça aurait fini en poutine.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2014)

Non, je ne suis pas malade !


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas malade !



De l'honnêteté d'une personne découle un dysfonctionnement de l caisse primaire d'assurance maladie. 
Je ne suis pas sûr que tout les ayants droits auraient réagis de la sorte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------

La crainte de _Skynet_ gagne les nations unies.


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2014)

C'est parti !

Voici le Festival de Cannes, la Coupe du monde de foot, le Tour de France, etc...

Nous allons subir dans tous les médias un flot d'actualités qui prendront le pas sur tout le reste.

La principale conséquence de ces actualités est de nous obliger à rétribuer d'une façon ou d'une
autre des gens pour qu'ils s'amusent à notre place.

Actualités amusantes ou pas ?


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2014)

Ce n'est pas seulement une question d'honnêteté, mais peut-être aussi le fait de pressentir les emmerdements qui peuvent en découler. Il n'y a que les magouilleux congénitaux qui auraient gardé le fric, voire se serait empressé de le claquer. Certes, ça fait du monde.


----------



## legritch (15 Mai 2014)

Mon chat ce héros


----------



## Vin©ent (15 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Mon chat ce héros



"...I've had cats my entire life and they've all been delightful assholes..."

Je ne suis donc pas un cas isolé...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2014)

Chez moi ça a été l'inverse, nous nous sommes débarrassés du chat car il attaquait mes enfants.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2014)

Moi je me suis débarrassé des enfants qui attaquaient le chat :rateau:



ppf : Pour ceux qui aiment les avions

Mais pourquoi le train n'est pas sorti, il a besoin du moteur ?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Chez moi ça a été l'inverse, nous nous sommes débarrassés du chat car il attaquait mes enfants.


C'est dur tout de même...
Par "débarrasser" tu n'entends pas ... ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais pourquoi le train n'est pas sorti, il a besoin du moteur ?


On peut le descendre à la manivelle en cas d'avarie du mécanisme (électrique je crois, mais si ça pompe un max il faut peut-être l'assistance d'une génératrice, donc du moulbif), mais la je pense que l'avion a du se transformer en fer à repasser le pilote a préferé se concentrer sur l'atterrissage.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi je me suis débarrassé des enfants qui attaquaient le chat :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je me suis débarrassé des enfants qui n'attaquaient pas le chat :mouais: =>


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2014)

Corée: Un promeneur prend une porte de toilettes pour un drone


----------



## Joachim du Balay (15 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> On peut le descendre à la manivelle en cas d'avarie du mécanisme (électrique je crois, mais si ça pompe un max il faut peut-être l'assistance d'une génératrice, donc du moulbif), mais la je pense que l'avion a du se transformer en fer à repasser le pilote a préferé se concentrer sur l'atterrissage.


à moins qu'il préférait éviter de se planter dans la terre molle...:casse:


----------



## Berthold (16 Mai 2014)

À moins qu'il n"ait pas eut trop le temps de se poser des questions&#8230;


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> On peut le descendre à la manivelle en cas d'avarie du mécanisme (électrique je crois, mais si ça pompe un max il faut peut-être l'assistance d'une génératrice, donc du moulbif), mais la je pense que l'avion a du se transformer en fer à repasser le pilote a préferé se concentrer sur l'atterrissage.



Non, le pilote a fait ce qu'il fallait faire. Se poser sur le ventre afin de limiter la casse. Sil avait sorti le train d'atterrissage, il se serait forcement planté dans la terre en friche. Ce qui aurait cassé le train dans le meilleur des cas, mais ce qui aurais surtout fait planter l'avion le nez dans la poussière. Et la, avec l'élise qui tourne et la vitesse, je ne vous dis pas le massacre. 

Le pilote a fait ce qu'il y avait de mieux à faire pour sauver sa propre vie, mais aussi celle de lavion (de collection), vraiment un champion sur ce coup.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est dur tout de même...
> Par "débarrasser" tu n'entends pas ... ?



non donné


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2014)

un casque de réalité virtuelle pour les poules


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On est dernier. Notre meilleure performance. Tout va bien.



On est sauvé.


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> On est sauvé.


Surtout, elle devra se travestir...

... et se présenter en joueur de foot ou en commissaire de police.

(Sans barbe ou avec)


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mai 2014)

Merci à ces abrutis de soc-dém, ils ont décroché le cocotier, ce coup-ci.

Petit rappel des faits : on est dans un pays ou des gens ont voté à gauche, subi une politique de droite, "sanctionné" (comme on dit) cette politique de droite et obtenu... une politique encore plus à droite... Soit! Certains abrutis se contentent d'exiger que ça aille mieux, mais les autres se lassent. Et pendant ce temps là télé crache sa propagande ultralibérale....

Merci à tous ces cons, un grand merci, vraiment!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

Encore quelques mois et les collabos du Monde diront que le FN est un parti comme les autres (ils le disent déjà, quasiment, ou en tout cas, font comme si c'était le cas).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

Mais p... votez pour la gauche "radicale" (enfin, la gauche, tout simplement, en fait). Vous attendez quoi ??? 
Comme je l'ai déjà dit il ne faut pas seulement "sanctionner" il faut expliquer avant pourquoi on sanctionne, sinon ils vont poursuivre leurs conneries, trouver un débat sociétal pour nous enfumer ou taper sur quelques lampistes en laissant leurs potes en paix. En gros faire les deux seules choses qu'ils savent faire quand ça tourne au vinaigre ou qu'ils essaient de détourner l'attention. 
Ce n'est pas l'impôts à 75 % qu'il faut (qui ne tapera que ceux qui n'ont pas su "optimiser"), c'est que les entreprises cessent d'être exonérées de toute taxe, qu'on cesse de leur livrer des esclaves gratuits, qu'on se barre de l'Europe ou qu'elle cesse d'être un far-east ultralibéral, et qu'on fasse comprendre aux gens que tout pour rien, ça se paye par des déolocalisations massives et les mêmes prix au final. Merde.


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Encore quelques mois et les collabos du Monde diront que le FN est un parti comme les autres (ils le disent déjà, quasiment, ou en tout cas, font comme si c'était le cas).


Pas d'accord, le FN c'est leur fond de commerce (à eux et aux autres). S'ils se mettent à le considerer comme un parti 'comme les autres' ils perdent leur épouvantail qu'ils agitent comme un chiffon rouge chaque fois qu'ils n'ont rien à dire - deux jours sur trois - ça leur évite d'avoir à faire leur métier de journaliste.


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas d'accord, le FN c'est leur fond de commerce (à eux et aux autres). S'ils se mettent à le considerer comme un parti 'comme les autres' ils perdent leur épouvantail qu'ils agitent comme un chiffon rouge chaque fois qu'ils n'ont rien à dire - deux jours sur trois - ça leur évite d'avoir à faire leur métier de journaliste.




Surtout qu'en bons parisiens, ils n'ont aucune idée de ce dont ils parlent quand ils parlent des électeurs du FN. 

Cf la réalité (des pensées, de la vie au jour le jour, du chômage, des culs-terreux, des problèmes, du racisme qui n'a jamais vraiment régressé) d'au-delà du périphérique voire d'au-delà de la francilienne 

Ceci dit, un bon éditorialiste est un éditorialiste mort. Surtout le mec à écharper rouge sang, là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Surtout qu'en bons parisiens, ils n'ont aucune idée de ce dont ils parlent quand ils parlent des électeurs du FN.
> 
> Cf la réalité (des pensées, de la vie au jour le jour, du chômage, des culs-terreux, des problèmes, du racisme qui n'a jamais vraiment régressé) d'au-delà du périphérique voire d'au-delà de la francilienne
> 
> Ceci dit, un bon éditorialiste est un éditorialiste mort. Surtout le mec à écharper rouge sang, là.



Ce genre là.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2014)

Je sais que je ne regarde pas la télé et que j'ai donc dû manquer des trucs. Mis je rêve où personne ne pipe mot. Ils ont peur de finir déportés ?


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce genre là.



voilà ! 



Le docteur a dit:


> Je sais que je ne regarde pas la télé et que j'ai donc dû manquer des trucs. Mis je rêve où personne ne pipe mot. Ils ont peur de finir déportés ?



t'es lassant mais lassant*


excusez-moi mais on est encore à la Terrasse ou au comptoir (chez les fous!) ?


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2014)

Je suis lassé, mais lassé.
Qui est fou ?

Accessoirement, c'était une vraie question, à ceux qui pratiquent encore la petite lucarne. Je rêve ou personne ne s'étonne ?


----------



## fedo (18 Mai 2014)

ivresse et Tour Eiffel font bon ménage

cela dit le plus drôle de l'article c'est le temps de lecture estimé en haut à droite de ce tout petit pavé


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qui est fou ?



Celui qui dit qui y est !? 



> Accessoirement, c'était une vraie question, à ceux qui pratiquent encore la petite lucarne. Je rêve ou personne ne s'étonne ?



Oui, il m'arrive d'utiliser des accessoires devant ma petite lucarne&#8230; :love:

C'était ça la question ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui, il m'arrive d'utiliser des accessoires devant ma petite lucarne :love:



Du Sopalin ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Du Sopalin ?



Rooooh :love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Rooooh :love:



Non.
Raaaaaaaaaaaah (lovely)


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Du Sopalin ?


Entre autre !


Romuald a dit:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaah (lovely)


Sinon pour répondre à *Le docteur*, dans la petite lucarne d'hier-soir du côté de La Chaine Parlementaire était projeté en _prime time_ le documentaire de Serge Halami, Les nouveaux chiens de gardes. En fouillant sur la toile parmi divers sites recensant les parts d'audiences, je n'ai vu nullement part apparaitre cette chaine et son programme. Alors soit ces médias sont complices soit tout le monde s'en fout !


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Entre autre !
> 
> Sinon pour répondre à *Le docteur*, dans la petite lucarne d'hier-soir du côté de La Chaine Parlementaire était projeté en _prime time_ le documentaire de Serge Halami, Les nouveaux chiens de gardes. En fouillant sur la toile parmi divers sites recensant les parts d'audiences, je n'ai vu nullement part apparaitre cette chaine et son programme. Alors soit ces médias sont complices soit tout le monde s'en fout !


Avoir besoin de sopalin quand on regarde LCP, faut être un sacré pervers  !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2014)

adopte un mec


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Avoir besoin de sopalin quand on regarde LCP, faut être un sacré pervers  !



Bah, on fait avec ce qu'on a sous la main.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Bah, on fait avec ce qu'on a sous la main.



[YOUTUBE]LFa-Qs-GK1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (19 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Avoir besoin de sopalin quand on regarde LCP, faut être un sacré pervers  !



Le _soap_ à l'un n'est pas le_ soap_ à l'autre - une autre façon de célébrer la diversité de la nature humaine !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire. 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...ee-chinoise-poursuivis-par-les-etats-unis.php

Mais c'est vraiment le foutage de gueule de l'année 2014.


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2014)

Connaissant le goût des Étazuniens pour le droits et ses méandres, ça n'est guère surprenant.

Et, par ailleurs, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils se comportent comme des saligauds que les autres sont nécessairement mieux.

Je dirais même plus : en dépit de toutes les cochoncetés que les USA font au reste du monde, leur grandeur est que, finalement, ça se sait, ça se discute voire ça se règle à l'occasion devant une commission ou un tribunal. Ce sont des vilains mais, _in fine_, je trouve que d'autres sont bien pire.

Par exemple, je n'ai pas l'impression que les Soviétiques, puis les Russes, aient fait, quant à leur brillante intervention en Afghanistan, le centième de ce qu'ont fait les USA avec leur tout aussi glorieuse (et meurtrière) intervention au Viêt Nam (ou que nous quant aux (pudiquement nommés) Événements).
Sans oublier la capacité à en faire profiter toute la planète via les livres, les films (tout en retirant de substantiels revenus : vraiment trop forts !)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Connaissant le goût des Étazuniens pour le droits et ses méandres, ça n'est guère surprenant.
> 
> Et, par ailleurs, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils se comportent comme des saligauds que les autres sont nécessairement mieux.
> 
> ...



J'aimais bien les USA. Surtout leur démocratie, même imparfaite.

Mais ça, c'était avant Barak Obama.

La transparence, elle n'existe plus. Les gens qui dénoncent sont poursuivis par une lois datant de 1917, jamais autant utilisée que sous cette administration de tarfuffes.

Lorsqu'un journal dénonce des pratiques infâmes, le gouvernement regrette la publication des informations, pas les crimes de son armée.

Sur l'Afghanistan, il faudra un jour faire le compte des saloperies de l'Armée US contre les civils.

On a vu comment ils tuaient en Irak, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'ils ont attaqué Wikileaks et condamné Manning. Pour avoir montré une vidéo dont l'armée niait l'existence. Le meurtre de sans froid de journalistes de Reuther et celui des personnes venues leur porter secours, dont des enfants.

Il faut te mettre à jour, Bompi. Ou faire comme la statue de la Liberté : elle tourne le dos aux USA et regarde le large.

L'unité de mesure d'une démocratie ça ne peut être en aucun cas les pratiques des dictatures.


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2014)

Tout ce à quoi tu fais allusion est vrai (enfin, je le crois vrai ou pas loin de l'être) et n'est pas en soi nouveau. Je veux bien croire aussi que c'est encore pire qu'avant. Pourquoi pas. Encore que nous ayons en général la mémoire courte ou sélective ou les deux à la fois.

Néanmoins, ça ne considère qu'une seule partie de l'équation. Quid de nos gouvernements, de ceux d'autres contrées plus ou moins musclées (genre Russie ou Chine, pour prendre des clients sérieux) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Tout ce à quoi tu fais allusion est vrai (enfin, je le crois vrai ou pas loin de l'être) et n'est pas en soi nouveau. Je veux bien croire aussi que c'est encore pire qu'avant. Pourquoi pas. Encore que nous ayons en général la mémoire courte ou sélective ou les deux à la fois.
> 
> Néanmoins, ça ne considère qu'une seule partie de l'équation. Quid de nos gouvernements, de ceux d'autres contrées plus ou moins musclées (genre Russie ou Chine, pour prendre des clients sérieux) ?



La mémoire courte ou sélective ?



> Depuis 2009, l'administration Obama a déjà poursuivi six personnes pour avoir donné à des journalistes des informations confidentielles touchant à la sécurité nationale. Soit deux fois plus que tous ses prédécesseurs combinés. Les poursuites ont été engagées en vertu de l'Espionage Act du 15 juin 1917, une loi qui n'avait été invoquée qu'à trois reprises jusque-là pour des affaires de fuites &#8211; notamment en 1973, dans l'affaire dite des "papiers du Pentagone".
> Quatre des six procédures remontent à 2010. Après une série de fuites, le gouvernement était sous la pression des services secrets et des républicains pour faire cesser les révélations susceptibles de mettre en péril la sécurité nationale. Le ministre de la justice Eric Holder a intensifié la chasse aux "bavards".


Source Le Monde (2013).

Il n'y a pas à considérer les pratiques de la Chine ou de la Russie post-soviétique, ou des monarchies du Gofle pour n'oublier personne.

Il n'y a pas d'équation commune avec ces régimes.

On parle là d'une DEMOCRATIE.

La démocratie moderne, ça commence comme cela :



> Nous, le Peuple des États-Unis, en vue de former une Union plus parfaite, d'établir la justice, de faire régner la paix intérieure, de pourvoir à la défense commune, de développer le bien-être général et d'assurer les bienfaits de la liberté à nous-mêmes et à notre postérité, nous décrétons et établissons cette Constitution pour les États-Unis d'Amérique.
> (&#8230



Et 



> Les Représentants du Peuple Français, constitués en Assemblée nationale, considérant que l&#8217;ignorance, l&#8217;oubli ou le mépris des droits de l&#8217;homme sont les seules causes des malheurs publics et de la corruption des Gouvernements, ont résolu d&#8217;exposer, dans une Déclaration solennelle, les droits naturels, inaliénables et sacrés de l&#8217;homme, afin que cette Déclaration, constamment présente à tous les membres du corps social, leur rappelle sans cesse leurs droits et leurs devoirs ; afin que les actes du pouvoir législatif, et ceux du pouvoir exécutif pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique, en soient plus respectés ; afin que les réclamations des citoyens, fondées désormais sur des principes simples et incontestables, tournent toujours au maintien de la Constitution, et au bonheur de tous.
> (...)



Alors ne vient pas nous parler de la Chine, des déboires de l'ex-URSS et de je ne sais quel régime instauré par d'abjectes tyrans pour tenter de justifier ce qui était injustifiable jusqu'il y a peu.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2014)

La SNCF aurait commandé des rames trop larges pour des quais trop étroits...

Et il va falloir raboter les quais pour les rendre encore plus étroits !!!

Euh...

Ah ! L'étroitesse du quai !


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La mémoire courte ou sélective ?
> 
> 
> Source Le Monde (2013).
> ...


OK. Il doit y avoir un petit malentendu. Disons qu'une différence essentielle entre une démocratie et une pas-démocratie c'est que, dans une démocratie on finit par parler du passé.
Mais il faut être bien naïf ou oublieux pour croire un instant que les gouvernements démocratiques se comportent nécessairement mieux que les pas-démocratiques, et ensuite faire comme si c'était une nouveauté (rappelons que les USA modernes se sont bâtis sur une guerre bien saignante et un génocide bien réussi, entre autres choses).
C'est à peu près tout ce que je voulais dire.

Et pour revenir à ta niouze, je ne vois pas en quoi elle serait étonnante ou incroyable, vu que les USA traquent depuis des mois la fameuse cellule de l'armée chinoise qu'ils accusent d'être de gros pirates.
C'est l'arroseur arrosé. Dans les deux sens (vu que tout le monde s'espionne).

[je vais arrêter là parce qu'après je vais me faire rappeler à l'ordre par la Modération locale]


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mai 2014)

Il me semble néanmoins de plus en plus que les USA ont quelque chose de fascisant.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il me semble néanmoins de plus en plus que les USA ont quelque chose de fascisant.


je sais que le terme est bien galvaudé aujourd'hui, mais 'fascisant' me semble un peu fort non ? Utiliser une loi qui, même oubliée, a été votée - qui plus est par un autre gouvernement que soi - ne me semble pas relever du fascisme.

Note à ceux qui partiraient volontiers dans les tours : je n'excuse aucunement le gouvernement Obama, j'aimerai seulement qu'on se rappelle de ce qu'était VRAIMENT le fascisme, comment il est arrivé au pouvoir et ce qu'il en a fait, avant de le mettre à toutes les sauces.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2014)

il me semble que c'est le fil des actu amusantes pas des commentaires chiants


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> j'aimerai seulement qu'on se rappelle de ce qu'était VRAIMENT le fascisme, comment il est arrivé au pouvoir et ce qu'il en a fait, avant de le mettre à toutes les sauces.



Ce serait bien, effectivement.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2014)

Je sais bien ce qu'est qu'un fascisme, et je suis le premier à le rappeler en général. Mais, là je suis saisi d'un doute : entre l'obligation d'être croyant, le patriotisme ultra-exacerbé, les coups bas et meurtres pour raison d'Etat chers aux néo-conservateurs, les assassinats par des militaires qui jouent à la game boy avec des vies humaines, je pense qu'il y a quelque chose de très inquiétant dans la mentalité américaine. Je me dis qu'on ne voit peut-être pas ce qu'on a sous les yeux. 
D'une manière générale il me semblerait qu'on va vers de nouvelles formes de totalitarisme, inédites et contre lesquelles nous sommes  du coup sans défenses.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> je sais que le terme est bien galvaudé aujourd'hui, mais 'fascisant' me semble un peu fort non ? Utiliser une loi qui, même oubliée, a été votée - qui plus est par un autre gouvernement que soi - ne me semble pas relever du fascisme.
> 
> Note à ceux qui partiraient volontiers dans les tours : je n'excuse aucunement le gouvernement Obama, j'aimerai seulement qu'on se rappelle de ce qu'était VRAIMENT le fascisme, comment il est arrivé au pouvoir et ce qu'il en a fait, avant de le mettre à toutes les sauces.





Powerdom a dit:


> il me semble que c'est le fil des actu amusantes pas des commentaires chiants





iDuck a dit:


> Ce serait bien, effectivement.



On dirait que vos appels n'ont pas été entendus. 

Changeons de sujet. Et parlons d'Europe (ici ou là).


----------



## legritch (21 Mai 2014)

*CHINE. Des chercheurs créent un train qui peut rouler à 3.000 km/h*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *CHINE. Des chercheurs créent un train qui peut rouler à 3.000 km/h*



Si un jour ces trains sont mis en service, il faut espérer qu'ils penseront à faire des tubes assez larges pour les accueillir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Changeons de sujet. Et parlons d'Europe (ici ou là).



Sont-ce des bisons futés ?


----------



## legritch (21 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Si un jour ces trains sont mis en service, il faut espérer qu'ils penseront à faire des tubes assez larges pour les accueillir.



Tu parles de ça je suppose?  (à propos de la largeur des trains)


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Tu parles de ça je suppose?  (à propos de la largeur des trains)


... à propos de la largeur des arrière-trains.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2014)

loustic a dit:


> ... à propos de la largeur des arrière-trains.


Qui me semble effectivement en augmentation constante (constat empirique).


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Qui me semble effectivement en augmentation constante (constat empirique).



De là à trouver un lien dans ce post :hein:


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2014)

C'est dans l'ensemble lié à l'alimentation en général (mais un produit bien nocif peut aider, c'est clair).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2014)

Vous ne savez pas quoi faire de vos vieux ? Faites-en de la pâtée pour chien.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *CHINE. Des chercheurs créent un train qui peut rouler à 3.000 km/h*



Le jour où ça va clasher un truc pareil, ça va être un vrai cataclysme.


----------



## ergu (23 Mai 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *CHINE. Des chercheurs créent un train qui peut rouler à 3.000 km/h*



Ils voulaient faire des essais en France mais ils se sont aperçu que les tunnels montés par RFF n'étaient pas assez large de 12cm pour faire passer le train.
Flûte !


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le jour où ça va clasher un truc pareil, ça va être un vrai cataclysme.



le problème aurait lieu avant un crash...

Déjà avec le bang au moment du passage du mur du son! quand on sait les débats que ça peut faire avec un avion à 10 000 pieds, je veux pas imaginer avec une masse comme un train en rase campagne.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mai 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Déjà avec le bang au moment du passage du mur du son! quand on sait les débats que ça peut faire avec un avion à 10 000 pieds, je veux pas imaginer avec une masse comme un train en rase campagne.



T'as mal lu, c'est dans un tunel dépressurisé, donc le mur du son est repoussé à une vitesse supérieure :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2014)

On a frolé le pire (ou l'art d&#8217;écrire des titres super inquiétants).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Le problème, c'est que tu pourras bientôt plus te torcher sans une petite pensée pour la NSA ou la CIA. Le mieux, c'est de s'en foutre, mais quand même...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2014)

*Des spermatozoïdes vieux de 17 millions d'années découverts en Australie*

J'espère qu'aucun membre âgé de macg ne m'en voudra d'avoir révélé que son record avait été battu.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Des spermatozoïdes vieux de 17 millions d'années découverts en Australie*
> 
> J'espère qu'aucun membre âgé de macg ne m'en voudra d'avoir révélé que son record avait été battu.




Dans l'article : "Les spermatozoïdes mesurent quelque 1,3 millimètre, soit une taille légèrement supérieure à celle du crustacé.".

Ben du coup j'ai fait mes petites recherches, et il y a plus fort : http://www.pourlascience.fr/ewb_pages/a/actu-le-spermatozoide-geant-une-vieille-invention-22578.php


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Des spermatozoïdes vieux de 17 millions d'années découverts en Australie*
> 
> J'espère qu'aucun membre âgé de macg ne m'en voudra d'avoir révélé que son record avait été battu.



Amok ?


----------



## Le docteur (25 Mai 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Dans l'article : "Les spermatozoïdes mesurent quelque 1,3 millimètre, soit une taille légèrement supérieure à celle du crustacé.".
> 
> Ben du coup j'ai fait mes petites recherches, et il y a plus fort : http://www.pourlascience.fr/ewb_pages/a/actu-le-spermatozoide-geant-une-vieille-invention-22578.php



Quand on a vu (subi?) le Wadzilla (spermzilla) de Chillerama hier sur FX, ça fait un peu drôle de lire ça dans la foulée...


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2014)

hallucinant les scores aux européennes en métropole !!!

Ici , c'était plutôt :
EELV: 120/622, PS: 115/622, Modem: 105/622, UMP: 100/622, &#8230;, FN: 15/622, &#8230;, UPR(!): 3/622

Mais en rentrant, :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: !


----------



## patlek (26 Mai 2014)

Moi, dans ma ville le résultat c'est:

Ps 21,5 Ecolo 19 ump 14 modem udi 14 fn 9 %


Par contre, dans le département, si on commence a s' éloigner des villes, alors là, étrangement, plus on s' éloigne des ville, plus on trouve le fn en tete.


----------



## loustic (26 Mai 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, dans ma ville le résultat c'est:
> 
> Ps 21,5 Ecolo 19 ump 14 modem udi 14 fn 9 %
> 
> ...


"étrangement"

Lieu/outil de travail majoritaire en ville : le bureau.


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2014)

On relit le titre 
Pour les débats plus politique et les commentaires c'est au comptoir.
Merci d'avance.
http://forums.macg.co/le-comptoir/


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2014)

Pour les blasés du développement d'applications mobiles, un peu de nouveauté : ici.


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2014)

en passant devant chez Frigide Barjot, j'ai pu constaté la présence de 2 gros camions de déménagement, après recherche son expulsion (de cette multipropiétaire) est elle en route ?  :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mai 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, dans ma ville le résultat c'est:
> 
> Ps 21,5 Ecolo 19 ump 14 modem udi 14 fn 9 %
> 
> ...



Tu veux comprendre ?

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/elec...OBS5108/les-classes-moyennes-ont-disparu.html

Une analyse d&#8217;il y a deux ans dont personne n&#8217;a tenu compte, à part Mme Le Pen.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------




loustic a dit:


> "étrangement"
> 
> Lieu/outil de travail majoritaire en ville : le bureau.



On ne vote pas où on travaille. On vote où on dort.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

http://www.purepeople.com/article/j...eur-appelle-au-boycott-des-maldives_a142026/1

Moi non plus, je nirai pas là-bas.


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2014)

J'y suis allé, je n'irai plus.
À l'époque ils avaient soigneusement feuilleté mes livres au cas où une image licencieuse s'y trouve. Heureusement que je n'avais pas pris un volume (illustré) des Libertins du XVIIIe... Mais c'était quand même un livre pas vraiment autorisé (hé hé hé).
Et il avait fallu aussi que j'explique à un monsieur en uniforme avec un pistolet sur le côté que, non, la petite fiole d'alcool à 90º n'était pas une boisson mais un désinfectant. Charmant.
Ça ne m'a pas engagé à visiter la riante cité de Male (si tant est que j'eusse pu y aller, d'ailleurs).

L'analyse du géographe n'est pas complètement passée inaperçu : en plus de ton article, je crois qu'il est passé dans Répliques (de Finkielkraut) et je suis sûr qu'il a fait l'objet d'une émission complète de L'Esprit Public. Certes, ce n'est pas le 20h des grandes chaînes mais, si l'on veut s'y intéresser, on peut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2014)

Que faire du vote des nombreux Allemands atteints de démence sénile ?

Apparemment, ce n'est pas tant la démence sénile qui pose problème que l'attitude des "sains d'esprit".  

_Le FAZ rapporte que les abus seraient monnaie courante dans les maisons de retraite. Il arrive ainsi que lors du dépouillement, les paquets de bulletins en provenance des maisons de retraite appartenant à l'association caritative Awo, marquée à gauche, ne comptent que des voix pour le SPD, tandis que la CDU est cochée sur tous les bulletins provenant des établissements Caritas.​_


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2014)

Rhhhaaaaaaaaaa... les abrutis!! des crétins!!!


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/educ...s-ce2-moins-performants-qu-il-y-a-15-ans.html

"Le jour de lévaluation, le problème suivant a été posé : "La directrice de lécole a 87 lettres à envoyer. Elle doit mettre un timbre sur chaque lettre. Les timbres sont vendus par carnet de dix timbres. Combien de carnets doit-elle acheter ?". Un tiers des élèves de 1999 étaient parvenus à résoudre lexercice, ils ne sont plus que 18% en 2013"

Mais qu' ils sont betes!!! ... facile!!, réponse: 12 (Trop facile; non , mais allo, quoi!)


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2014)

Tu calcules directement en base 7, toi ?


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2014)

En base 5 (C' est le nombre de doigts que j' ai sur chaque main.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2014)

Moi, j'aurais dit 9 carnets.

9x10 = 90. Il reste 3 timbres.


----------



## patlek (28 Mai 2014)

T' es trop fort.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'aurais dit 9 carnets.
> 
> 9x10 = 90. Il reste 3 timbres.


9 s'écrit 12 en base 7 
L'est trop fort, *Patlek.*


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2014)

bompi a dit:


> 9 s'écrit 12 en base 7
> L'est trop fort, *Patlek.*



Normal. Il a fait Maternelle supérieure.


----------



## legritch (28 Mai 2014)

Charleroi


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2014)

Les deux médecins "présents sur place"... J'imagine que dit comme ça, ils n'étaient pas là uniquement pour surveiller la situation sanitaire.. 

Sinon, ce qui est le plus impressionnant, ce sont les quatre morts par "émulation", si on peut dire. Le facteur psychologique, ce n'est pas du pipeau.


----------



## legritch (28 Mai 2014)

C'est surtout que l'article est bidon, comme le site.


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2014)

Je suis amusé par les commentaires au premier degré à la suite de l'article. Soit c'est également bidon, soit ces gens sont bien naïfs.

Comment peut-on tomber dans le panneau tellement c'est gros. Surtout vu les articles mis en avant sur le coté : Il jette le chien de sa voisine depuis sa montgolfière !, 5 chômeurs sur 10 pensent gagner trop au chômage !, Le premier cochon Halal génétiquement modifié !, Obèse, elle se fait amputer des deux jambes pour perdre du poids !, Ils tiennent une bière pendant 11h pour gagner&#8230; Une bière. etc.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Je suis amusé par les commentaires au premier degré à la suite de l'article. Soit c'est également bidon, soit ces gens sont bien naïfs.
> 
> Comment peut-on tomber dans le panneau tellement c'est gros. Surtout vu les articles mis en avant sur le coté : Il jette le chien de sa voisine depuis sa montgolfière !, 5 chômeurs sur 10 pensent gagner trop au chômage !, Le premier cochon Halal génétiquement modifié !, Obèse, elle se fait amputer des deux jambes pour perdre du poids !, Ils tiennent une bière pendant 11h pour gagner&#8230; Une bière. etc.


On dirait un site fait exprès pour développer le sens critique des internautes, genre :" trier le bon grain de l'ivraie 2.0" pour élèves de Seconde 

J'aime bien celui-ci et aussi celui sur la Norvège et l'abandon d'enfants handicapés...


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2014)

Sauf que le lien donné ne vient pas du même site&#8230; 



> D'après Charlotte Jones, qui parle d'"effet 50 nuances de Grey", les personnes plus âgées sont devenues plus audacieuses au lit mais ne se protègent pas assez. Elle tient donc à rappeler l'importance des préservatifs à tout âge.



Mais sinon, en cliquant de lien en lien, c'est de  en  !!!

Londres: les fantasmes nés de "50 nuances de Grey" inquiètent les pompiers


Un couple SM au tribunal à cause de "Fifty Shades of Grey"


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2014)

Quand j'ai vu le .be, je me suis dit : "bon, après tout, c'est du belge"...


----------



## Berthold (29 Mai 2014)

Fume  :rose:


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Mai 2014)

Petit rappel médical du jour : n'abusez pas de l'alcool. Ça donne des brulures d'estomac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Des scientifiques néo-zélandais accusent les touristes japonais d'avoir une mémoire de poisson rouge.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Mai 2014)

Difficile de rajouter quelque chose. Méga-gore, quand même.

J'attends le colon à la mode de Caen, les polypes à la grecque, l'utérus farci, le rein polykystique au madère...
Et, bien entendu,  les testicules au vinaigre balsamique.


----------



## legritch (30 Mai 2014)

À vot'bon cur m'sieurs dames

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------

Beam me up, Scotty


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2014)

En lisant l'article de la RTBF sur la téléportation, je tombe sur celui-ci :

*Barbecue : dangereux pour la santé, sauf avec de la bière*

Sont trop forts ces Belges.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2014)

Ça continue quelle sera la prochaine banque à passer au tourniquet ?


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2014)

Trop de porno nuirait au cerveau !!!

Il n'y avait pas besoin d'une étude scientifique pour le découvrir.

Il suffisait de lire les posts des grands bavards ici...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mai 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Trop de porno nuirait au cerveau !!!
> 
> Il n'y avait pas besoin d'une étude scientifique pour le découvrir.
> 
> Il suffisait de lire les posts des grands bavards ici...



Oui mais c'est bon pour la prostate


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais c'est bon pour la prostate



Une petite mousse aussi


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une petite mousse aussi


La moustache, beaucoup moins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------

3x+y

Peut être que le big bang a été découvert après avoir dansé le Harlem Shake


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2014)

*Pas touché, mais coulé quand même en 1759, le Thésée va peut-être refaire surface.*


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> *3x+y*
> 
> Peut être que le big bang a été découvert après avoir dansé le Harlem Shake



Pourquoi certaines personnes ont-elles tant de mal avec les maths? 

Est-ce-que bouger son corps aide le cerveau à mieux fonctionner?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Est-ce-que bouger son corps aide le cerveau à mieux fonctionner?



Va faire un jogging pour voir


----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Va faire un jogging pour voir



C'est pas faux. 
Dès fois quand je ne comprend plus rien à la vie, je bouge mon corps... jusqu'au bistrot(ou le frigo) et ça va mieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Pas touché, mais coulé quand même en 1759, le Thésée va peut-être refaire surface.*



Superbe! Pourvu quil soit encore dun bloc.


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Superbe! Pourvu quil soit encore dun bloc.


Moi j'ai vu le Vasa, c'est pas mal du tout


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2014)

Mulder et Scully sont attendus en Charente-Maritime.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juin 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Mulder et Scully sont attendus en Charente-Maritime.



C'est à la mode les lampions chinois


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2014)

Actualité pas marrante

Que pouvons-nous faire ?

Et ça continue


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Que pouvons-nous faire ?



Leur faire comprendre qu'ils font fausse route. Que les chrétiens sont autant à respecter de leur part, chose que nous faisons sans sourciller, même si cela pourrait paraître autrement dans certains cas.

Qu'ils prennent exemple sur la manière de nous traiter aux douanes dans leurs aéroports, alors qu'ils se prennent pour des martyrs dès qu'on leur pose une question quand ils débarquent chez nous.

Un vaste sujet :love:

_Abraham à le droit de se poser des questions, que sont devenus mes rejetons ... ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2014)

*CNN tombe dans un canular à lastéroïde-tueur*

La catastrophe était censée se dérouler le 35 mars 2041. Heureusement, ce jour-là, j'avais prévu d'être ailleurs.


----------



## legritch (2 Juin 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2014)

La décision de Juan Carlos le grandira.

Hollande, tu entends ?


----------



## legritch (2 Juin 2014)

Juan Carlos : son histoire


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> La décision de Juan Carlos le grandira.


Normal, il est espagnol


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2014)

72 mètres d'envergure


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2014)

72 mètres d'envergure...

Et après ça, on critique la SNCF pour avoir acheté des rames trop larges ?  :rateau:


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2014)

Pas si facile, finalement, de commander un burger ou un café quand on a pris sa pétoire avec soi. Même la NRA y trouve à redire ! Pff....


----------



## legritch (3 Juin 2014)

Pilou-pilou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------

*Manuel Valls en visite officielle dans la chambre de son fils 
*


----------



## legritch (4 Juin 2014)

Fuite des cerveaux


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Fuite des cerveaux





> Mise à jour: interrogée par 20 Minutes, l'attachée de presse d'Arthur a répondu: "c'est de l'ordre de la vie privée, je n'interviens pas dans ce domaine-là". Elle ajoute qu'Arthur ne devrait pas non plus s'exprimer à ce sujet dans les semaines à venir car il se trouve actuellement *en tournage à l'étranger*.



C'est l'autre gros naze de Frédéric Lopez qui l'a emmené pour son émission à pleurer "les riches visitent les pauvres" (Rendez-vous en terre inconnue).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Fuite des cerveaux



Grand bien lui fasse.


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2014)

En fait, c'est sa vision qui provoque des fuites au cerveau.

À part ça, Bruxelles, c'est bien sympa. Je comprends qu'ils y aillent, tous ces braves gens.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Fuite des cerveaux




Ben, oui, c'est pas une news, ça. Ça fait longtemps qu'on sait qu'il fuit, son cerveau.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2014)

Aller au boulot en vélo, ça peut rapporter !


----------



## patlek (5 Juin 2014)

"Car l'animateur -de son vrai nom Jacques Essebag- dispose d'une fortune importante: la 229ème de l'Hexagone selon Challenges, qui la chiffre à 200 millions d'euros. Cette fortune provient de la vente de ses 50% dans ASP (devenu Endemol France), qui lui a rapporté au total 305 millions d'euros en deux temps (80 millions d'euros en 2001, puis 225 millions d'euros en 2007)"



[YOUTUBE]hyJ1sjgAYGc[/YOUTUBE]

Le monde merveilleux de la télé.


----------



## legritch (5 Juin 2014)

Gare au gorille


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Juin 2014)

Sympa la planque : 

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...conda-protegeait-la-cargaison-de-cocaine.html


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2014)

124888&#8364;


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2014)

Il y a un gars qui va finir par être grillé...

Après Heartbleed, deuxième bug/faille introduite par Robin Seggelmann dans OpenSSL.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juin 2014)

AH LES CONS !!! 

http://www.ouverture-voyage.fr/futurs-tgv-voiture-bar-n90768.html

Pourtant vu le monde qu'il y a au Bar, ca déborde pas en largeur ??!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> AH LES CONS !!!
> 
> http://www.ouverture-voyage.fr/futurs-tgv-voiture-bar-n90768.html
> 
> Pourtant vu le monde qu'il y a au Bar, ca déborde pas en largeur ??!!!




Et merde. J'adore me bourrer la gueule dans le TGV.
Le plaisir d'être défoncé à 300 km/h, ça amorti un peu le prix du billet.
Y reste l'avion, mais Paris-Quimper, t'as pas le temps pour boire assez de bières pour en profiter vraiment.
Tout fout le camp.


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2014)

Le chariot roulant, ça existait au tout début du TGV. C'était moyennement pratique...
Ça va finir avec des distributeurs, tout ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Le chariot roulant, ça existait au tout début du TGV. C'était moyennement pratique...
> Ça va finir avec des distributeurs, tout ça.



Ça ne les empêchera pas de vendre leur bouffe à des tarifs astronomiques. Il y a 2 ans dans le TGV Paris-Rennes j'ai acheté un sandwich. Quand j'ai vu la gueule du sandwich et le prix payé, je me suis dit que je m'étais fait avoir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2014)

*Un vétéran brirannique fuit sa maison de retraite pour venir aux cérémonies du Débarquement*

Bravo l'ancien !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2014)

Ah les briranniques !


----------



## legritch (7 Juin 2014)




----------



## patlek (8 Juin 2014)

jai un anonce a pacer


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2014)

patlek a dit:


> jai un anonce a pacer
> 
> 
> http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/sites/news/files/styles/asset_img_full/public/assets/image/2014/06/petites_annonces8.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> À pacser !



Tu veux dire " A paxer ".


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu veux dire " A paxer ".



Voire à patcher*


*rapport à ton changement de pseudo


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2014)

Le grillage du pont des Arts à Paris s'effondre sous le poids des cadenas d'amour.

Même 'amour fout le camp. C'est vous la déprime qu'il y a en ce moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2014)

jonson a dit:


> ----------
> 
> Le grillage du pont des Arts à Paris s'effondre sous le poids des cadenas d'amour.
> 
> Même l'amour fout le camp. C'est fou la déprime qu'il y a en ce moment.



Ben ouais. 

_L'amour s'en va comme cette eau courante
__            L'amour s'en va
__       Comme la vie est lente
__Et comme l'Espérance est violente_​


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Juin 2014)

_"Le Pont des Arts ou passerelle des Arts, qui enjambe la Seine au niveau  du Louvre et offre une des plus jolies vues de Paris, est connu du monde  entier pour ses milliers de "cadenas d'amour""_
ça résume bien le pb, ce qui intéresse surtout ces troupeaux de c@nn@rds de touristes, c'est plus ce genre de débilité qu'une "des plus jolie vue de Paris"...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2014)

La connerie aussi de la mairie de Paris qui se refuse à interdire cette pratique qui dégrade le patrimoine architecturale de la ville, pollue la Seine, en plus dêtre une menace pour la sécurité.

Cest bien simple, le Pont des Arts, jévite dy passer parce que je tabasserais ces connards avec leur ferraille.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2014)

J'adore la compréhension apeurée devant de la superstition et l'argument qu'on croit devoir opposer sur le caractère "récent" de cette mode. La superstition ancienne, ce n'est plus de la superstition ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2014)

*Rencontre Merkel Poutine en marge des cérémonies du débarquement dans un hôtel de Deauville*





Le tapis est une invitation à reprendre la guerre froide, la moquette murale est la même que celle qui été enlevée des salles de cours de mon bahut pour cause de non conformité aux normes anti-incendie, Poutine a manifestement envie d&#8217;être ailleurs&#8230; Et le drapeau de l&#8217;Europe a été « oublié ». 

Ça donne pas envie de visiter la France.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2014)

Une première : un enseignant, pour la première fois depuis 3000 ans, ne se serait pas suicidé pour cause de "problèmes familiaux", mais bien à cause de son travail.

Il faut dire que cet enseignant-là avait suffisamment de bouteille, apparemment pour les voir venir et avait pensé à écrire une lettre accusatrice envers les sacro-saintes "nouvelles réformes". En général on se contente de s'ouvrir le bide dans sa salle de classe, en s'imaginant follement que le lien de causalité sera suffisamment clair (pour un seconde année de psychologie, bien sûr, pour un gestionnaire, c'est moins sûr).

Moralité, quand on est dépressif dans ce système, il vaut mieux garder son sens de l'anticipation.


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Une première : un enseignant, pour la première fois depuis 3000 ans, ne se serait pas suicidé pour cause de "problèmes familiaux", mais bien à cause de son travail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, il faut admettre qu'il existe un énorme tabou vis à vis des risques psycho-sociaux dans l'Education Nationale, paradoxalement parfaitement connus. Cf ce rapport récent : http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise.fr/var/storage/rapports-publics/134000304/0000.pdf. Page 20 : 
"dans la Fonction publique, des secteurs importants, a&#768; tre&#768;s gros effectifs sont fortement expose&#769;s aux contraintes psychosociales. Les facteurs psychosociaux auxquels sont confronte&#769;s les nombreux personnels de lEducation nationale sont assez rarement e&#769;voque&#769;s. pourtant, une e&#769;tude re&#769;alise&#769;e en 2012, a&#768; la demande de la Mutuelle ge&#769;ne&#769;rale de lEducation nationale, sur plus de 5 000 enseignants a montre&#769; que 24 % dentre eux ressentaient au travail un e&#769;tat de tension permanent et que 14 % avaient de&#769;passe&#769; ce stade et e&#769;voquaient leur situation en termes de&#769;puisement professionnel. Selon la me&#770;me enque&#770;te, les principales attentes des agents portent dune part, sur une meilleure prise en compte de la pe&#769;nibilite&#769; au travail et dautre part, sur leur besoin de soutien et de conseil professionnel"


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> la pénibilité au travail


Faudrait allonger les vacances scolaires et diminuer le temps de travail hebdo pour les élèves


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Faudrait allonger les vacances scolaires et diminuer le temps de travail hebdo pour les élèves



Il faudrait plutôt, me semble-t-il, *raccourcir* les vacances scolaires afin de mieux répartir le temps de travail sur l'année. Ou c'était de l'ironie ? 

Sinon la France a décidément de plus en plus de mal à exporter ses produits :

*Adolf Ogi cloue le bec de Sarkozy*


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2014)

Je suis mort de rire : la pénibilité du travail serait encore supportable si : 

1. Elle était reconnue et non niée. Le tabou n'est pas dans l'éducation nationale. C'est d'une la dénégation de toute la société pour ce qui est de la pénibilité de ce travail et de deux la gestion par le stress et la mise des profs au même niveau que les élèves qui nous pourrissent la vie de plus en plus.  Il faut aussi réaliser que cette pénibilité ne concerne pas seulement les établissements "à risque", mais tous les établissements. 
2. Si on calmait les nouvelles méthodes managériales qu'on nous impose, qui sont non seulement insultantes, mais contre-productives; en ce moment la sélection dans les écoles, c'est la sélection des moins bons sur la base de leur servilité. 
3. Si on ne tuait pas dans l'uf toute volonté de bien faire son boulot (passer des connaissances aux élèves et non les faire répéter par cur des phrases qu'ils ne comprennent pas ou les amuser avec des techniques de groupes qui les font peut-être "s'exprimer" (et encore, c'est discutable), mais ne leur apprennent rigoureusement rien.

Petite précision pour ceux qui ne manqueront pas de me sauter dessus : la mise au même niveau du prof et de l'élève se fait sur la base de l'infantilisation du prof et non de la responsabilisation de l'élève. 
Et à ceux qui gueuleraient encore je rappelle qu'un enfant ou un ado EST un enfant ou un ado, et non un adulte : qu'ils s'amusent à les gérer ils verront que c'est net. Ce n'est donc pas une hiérarchie, mais une logique de responsabilité. Maintenant si vous voulez qu'on soit au même niveau que les élèves OK ! mais j'ai le droit de ne pas venir et de mettre "panne d'oreiller" sur un carnet et je ne risque absolument rien, comme eux. De la même manière dans ce cas je ne suis plus du tout responsable d'eux, je n'ai pas à les "gérer" ni à "faire preuve d'autorité" (puisque c'est interdit, mais réclamé en même temps). On ne peut pas réclamer le beurre et l'argent du beurre.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Adolf Ogi cloue le bec de Sarkozy*



je venais poster cet article. je me contenterais de cet extrait 

"Donc, lorsquon vient à Interlaken devant Adolf Ogi, on se tient comme il faut, on essuie ses talonnettes avant dentrer et on ne pisse pas contre les sapins."


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2014)

Et pendant ce temps là, Donald fête ses 80 ans !






Et pas une ride !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2014)

Ouais, Donald, c'est un teigneux.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2014)

Rocco Siffredi fait voeu de chasteté

Nan nan, c'est bien le figaro, pas le gorafi


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2014)

Responsabilité des parents, des enseignants, de l'environnement, des jeux vidéos, des copains, de l'absence de giffle, de... ?
... sans oublier les psys ni le stress...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Rocco Siffredi fait voeu de chasteté
> 
> 
> 
> Nan nan, c'est bien le figaro, pas le gorafi




Les boules... Y doit être au fond du trou.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La connerie aussi de la mairie de Paris qui se refuse à interdire cette pratique qui dégrade le patrimoine architecturale de la ville, pollue la Seine, en plus dêtre une menace pour la sécurité.
> 
> Cest bien simple, le Pont des Arts, jévite dy passer parce que je tabasserais ces connards avec leur ferraille.



Moi je serai plus tenté de devenir petit vendeur de cadenas à la sauvette (et même avec une p'tite machine à graver....) c'est dailleurs ce que devrais faire la mairie de Paris, et tu garde une clef qui te permet d'ouvrir le cadenas... c'est bon pour le business et à une centaine de cadenas par jour, tu donne du boulot à deux ou trois personnes sans qualification ....

En plus ton stock de cadenas se recycle .... pour les cadenas gravés, tu les vends comme souvenir à l'aéroport... ou mieux tu l'envoie 1 an plus tard chez les personnes ... et là aussi c'est du biz...

Look around there is money to grab everywhere !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2014)

*Entreprises : le "présentéisme" coûte de 13 à 25 milliards d'euros par an*

Puisque c'est comme ça, je vais plus au boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Puisque c'est comme ça, je vais plus au boulot.   *


*
Du coq à l'âne ... veux-tu être un absentéiste ? *


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Entreprises : le "présentéisme" coûte de 13 à 25 milliards d'euros par an*
> 
> Puisque c'est comme ça, je vais plus au boulot.



Une notion intéressante.

Petit à petit, j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression qu&#8217;on se rapproche du modèle esclavagiste de l&#8217;organisation du travail. Comme dans Astérix et Cléopâtre, on ne négociera plus des augmentations de salaires mais une diminution des coups de fouets.


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2014)

Enfin, on va pouvoir rouler sur l' or!!!!

http://www.challenges.fr/entreprise/20140606.CHA4706/luxe-huot-lance-les-parquets-en-or.html

Un peu de parquet, un vélo, et hop!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2014)

La France est dans un déni obstiné quant au coût de la souffrance au travail, qu'elle soit psychique ou physique. On l'a vu lors de la polémique sur la journée de carence dans la fonction publique : les obsédés du présentéisme n'ont voulu considérer que la diminution des absences de courte durée qui a découlé de la mise en place de cette carence, en affectant d'ignorer que les absences de longue durée liées aux maladies professionnelles et aux accidents du travail, qui représentent l'essentiel des journées de travail non effectuées et sont de très loin les plus coûteuses pour la collectivité, étaient parallèlement en train d'exploser.

On est encore en France dans l'attente d'une enquête épidémiologique poussée qui mesure sérieusement le coût de la souffrance au travail (voir tout de même S. Bejean, H. Sultan-Taieb et C. Trontin, « Conditions de travail et coût du stress : une évaluation économique », _Revue française des affaires sociales_, n° 2, 2004). En Suède ou en Suisse, où le travail a été fait, on estime ce coût à environ 3 % du PIB. Comme le dit l'auteur de l'étude sur le coût du présentéisme : "[] beaucoup dentreprises rechignent encore à investir sur la qualité de vie au travail car elles ne perçoivent pas forcement le retour sur investissement".


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2014)

J'ai un peu de mal à me faire mon idée mais il paraît que l'on peut voir, ici, des Macs sous Windows...
Ça n'a aucun intérêt, bien entendu.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Juin 2014)

Ouf, heureusement qu'on a bloqué les salaires de la fonction publique.
Ça permet de s'éclater un peu : http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisien...aments-encore-valables-07-06-2014-3904751.php

Le breton le plus malchanceux de tous les temps, ben, il est mort après avoir reçu un médicament périmé.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2014)

Se marier, oui  à condition davoir une poitrine parfaite :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Se marier, oui  à condition davoir une poitrine parfaite :rateau:




j'adore le smiley caché dans l'URL


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> La France est dans un déni obstiné quant au coût de la souffrance au travail, qu'elle soit psychique ou physique.


Sans pour autant en faire une excuse, elle est loin d'être la seule...


----------



## legritch (11 Juin 2014)

Il y en a un qui a oublié qu'il n'est plus député et qu'il n'a plus d'immunité

&#128530;&#128554;


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Il y en a un qui a oublié qu'il n'est plus député et qu'il n'a plus d'immunité
> 
> &#128530;&#128554;



Il est con, ça reste indéniable. Ses références pseudo-historiques ne valent pas tripette. Ok.

Maintenant, un procès pour ça

Surtout que jai lu le reste du texte sur son blog. Cest vraiment tiré par les cheveux. Et le mec na pas deux sous de cohérence.

Jai limpression que cest surtout ça qui les défrise :


> Je revendique ma position dhomme libre et surtout jestime que jai le droit de critiquer lEtat dIsraël comme je le fais car en terre de Palestine, cet Etat né sur les cendres de la Shoah quest Israël pratique à légard des Musulmans ce que les nazis ont infligés aux Juifs durant la seconde guerre mondiale et ça, je ne peux laccepter !



Hormis loutrance du propos, vous remarquerez que le gars nest pas convaincu par la machine génocidaire nazie mais quil évoque bien la Shoah comme une réalité

A mon avis, son cas relève de la psychiatrie, pas des tribunaux. 

Lui faire un procès cest lui donner une tribune doù il pourra se faire passer pour une victime.


----------



## legritch (11 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A mon avis, son cas relève de la psychiatrie, pas des tribunaux.



Dans un précédent procès, un juge d'instruction avait demandé une expertise psychiatrique mais lui avait refusé. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Lui faire un procès c&#8217;est lui donner une tribune d&#8217;où il pourra se faire passer pour une victime.



Bah, il n'a plus de tribune (sauf son blog et son compte facebook) et je ne sais pas si il est encore conseiller dans sa commune. Il s'enfonce tout seul comme con, il finira en prison.


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Bah, il n'a plus de tribune (sauf son blog et son compte facebook) et je ne sais pas si il est encore conseiller dans sa commune. Il s'enfonce tout seul comme con, il finira en prison.



[mode théorie du complot on]
- Papa, si on veut encore monter dans les pourcentages, il faut que les gens croient à la dédiabooisation du FN.
- OK fifille, j'en lâche une bien grasse comme je sais si bien faire, et toi tu me rentres dans le lard sur le mode 'le FN ce n'est plus ça'. De toutes façons je m'en tape, à 85 balais tu penses bien que je n'aspire qu'à te voir grimper dans les sondages bien au chaud dans mes charentaises.
- Merci papa, c'est gentil de te sacrifier, et quand je serai présidente je rebaptiserai la place de l'étoile à ton nom.
[mode théorie du complot off]


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2014)

le lien ne fonctionne plus, mais je vois que Macgé explique que Feedly subit une attaque en ce moment..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2014)

*Le président allemand peut qualifier les néo-nazis de « cinglés »*

Ils ont même instrumentalisé Romuald !


----------



## legritch (11 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> le lien ne fonctionne plus, mais je vois que Macgé explique que Feedly subit une attaque en ce moment..



Lien direct



Cratès a dit:


> *Le président allemand peut qualifier les néo-nazis de « cinglés »*
> 
> Ils ont même instrumentalisé Romuald !


Tiens ils ont piqué des idées à l'extrême-droite suisse les nazillons.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2014)

Ils ont simplement repris l'affiche de l'UDC en Suisse. ça serait marrant qu'ils se ramassent un procès pour plagiat


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ils ont simplement repris l'*affiche de l'UDC* en Suisse. ça serait marrant qu'ils se ramassent un procès pour plagiat



Entre germanophones, ils vont s'entendre, non!!


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ils ont simplement repris l'affiche de l'UDC en Suisse. ça serait marrant qu'ils se ramassent un procès pour plagiat



Ils plaideront la démence.


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> La France est dans un déni obstiné quant au coût de la souffrance au travail, qu'elle soit psychique ou physique. On l'a vu lors de la polémique sur la journée de carence dans la fonction publique : les obsédés du présentéisme n'ont voulu considérer que la diminution des absences de courte durée qui a découlé de la mise en place de cette carence, en affectant d'ignorer que les absences de longue durée liées aux maladies professionnelles et aux accidents du travail, qui représentent l'essentiel des journées de travail non effectuées et sont de très loin les plus coûteuses pour la collectivité, étaient parallèlement en train d'exploser.
> 
> 
> 
> On est encore en France dans l'attente d'une enquête épidémiologique poussée qui mesure sérieusement le coût de la souffrance au travail (voir tout de même S. Bejean, H. Sultan-Taieb et C. Trontin, « Conditions de travail et coût du stress : une évaluation économique », _Revue française des affaires sociales_, n° 2, 2004). En Suède ou en Suisse, où le travail a été fait, on estime ce coût à environ 3 % du PIB. Comme le dit l'auteur de l'étude sur le coût du présentéisme : "[] beaucoup dentreprises rechignent encore à investir sur la qualité de vie au travail car elles ne perçoivent pas forcement le retour sur investissement".




J'ajoute à ta référence celle que j'ai donnée plus haut, et, surtout, un numéro du bulletin épidémiologique hebdomadaire pas trop vieux consacré au sujet : http://www.invs.sante.fr/Publicatio...que-hebdomadaire/Archives/2011/BEH-47-48-2011

C'est sûr, il existe un déni certain, mais ça s'améliore doucement. Les médecins du travail sont mieux formés en ce qui concerne les dommages psycho-sociaux au travail, on commence à les écouter d'une oreille, certes, distraite.
Mais, il est vrai que la réponse reste pour le moment essentiellement palliative : 90% des arrêts de travail que je fais (alors, certes, j'ai une spécialité particulière) sont liés à une souffrance majeure au travail (et il n'est pas rare que ce soit le médecin du travail qui m'envoie les gens avant l'irréparable).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2014)

Domenech se lance dans l'analyse géopolitique  

*EFFET PAPILLON  Domenech et la responsabilité des Bleus dans la crise en Ukraine*

Il faudrait lui signaler que la DGSE recrute dans cette spécialité : http://www.defense.gouv.fr/dgse/tout-le-site/nos-besoins-en-recrutement


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2014)

La remarque sur François Hollande, mise en exergue par la mise en page (sur la photo) est assez pertinente.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2014)

Quitte à sortir des conneries, je préfère Godard.


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2014)

Il parle de foot, lui aussi ? Il a peut-être un pronostic pour Suisse-France.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juin 2014)

Je pense qu'il peut avoir raison les victoires aux jeux peuvent regrouper un pays derrière une équipe comme en 98, mais cela ne dure pas plus de quelques jours...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2014)

*Des archéologues français ont découvert sept bras gauches dans une fosse. Ils sont datés d'environ six mille ans. Une pratique inconnue jusqu'ici.*

Fascinant.


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2014)

Des hommes de gauche ?

Sans tête ?


----------



## Le docteur (13 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Des archéologues français ont découvert sept bras gauches dans une fosse. Ils sont datés d'environ six mille ans. Une pratique inconnue jusqu'ici.*
> 
> Fascinant.



Bon, ben voilà, on l'a le cimetière des éléphants...


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Des archéologues français ont découvert sept bras gauches dans une fosse. Ils sont datés d'environ six mille ans. Une pratique inconnue jusqu'ici.*
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinant.




On note qu'on n'a pas retrouvé de chocolat fossilisé dans la fosse, ce qui confirme donc que pas de bras, pas de chocolat, même à cette époque reculée.

Plus sérieusement, à mon avis, il s'agissait tout simplement de maladroits.
Deux mains gauches, on en coupe une, logique.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Juin 2014)

Pour vos petites soirées entre amis, prévoyez large, mais inutile d'être long.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2014)

Sont durs avec nos amis britanniques, les Chinois.


----------



## legritch (16 Juin 2014)

Maître corbeau


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2014)

*La France populaire décroche, qui sen soucie ?*


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *La France populaire décroche, qui s&#8217;en soucie ?*



Qui s'en soucie ?

Les membres de l'Observatoire des Inégalités.

Leur première action a été d'embaucher.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *La France populaire décroche, qui sen soucie ?*




Celle dont il est question dans l'article n'est pas la France populaire, mais la France précaire, voire très précaire, enfin il me semble.
Et je te confirme que tout le monde s'en fout, surtout ceux qui sont censés faire quelque chose, plus préoccupés par d'obscures luttes intestines (intestinales, même) que par l'amélioration de leur médiocrité et du service rendu à leurs usagers.
Je n'ai pas claqué la porte du samu social il y a quelques temps pour rien.

Sinon, pour la "France populaire"... je m'arrête là. Ce que j'aurais à écrire serait chiant ici et a plus sa place au bar.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Celle dont il est question dans l'article n'est pas la France populaire, mais la France précaire, voire très précaire, enfin il me semble.



Relisons plus attentivement.  

Les "décrocheurs", ceux qui ont perdu du pouvoir d'achat sur la période, représentent *la moitié de la population française. *Et ceux qui ont perdu le plus ne sont pas les 10 ou même les 20 % les plus modestes (ceux que l'on peut effectivement qualifier de _précaires_), même s'il est clair que cette perte a pu affecter davantage un niveau de vie déjà très modeste. Quoi qu'il en soit, la question du décrochage économique dépasse largement celle de la précarité. 60 % de la population a vu son pouvoir d'achat régresser ou stagner entre 2008 et 2011.

Quant aux querelles de vocabulaire sur les abus possibles du terme "populaire" elles ne m'intéressent pas parce que j'en connais les limites. Ce n'est pas parce que des esprits sectaires se sont emparés de ce terme que je dois renoncer à son emploi. Je ne me convertirai pas davantage au créationnisme ou à la théorie de la Terre plate le jour où je m'apercevrai qu'il y a aussi des abrutis parmi ceux qui se disent darwiniens et affirment que la Terre est ronde.


----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2014)

Une parenthése...
*(*Avec les éléctions, dans ma tranquille petite ville de province, plusieurs statistiques sont tombés au gré des audits. Ainsi sur 15000 habitants: 18% sont éligibles au R.S.A dont 60% de famille monoparentale (c.à.d femme seule avec enfants) 60% ne payent pas d'impôts sur le revenu, 900 foyers fiscaux sont redevables à l'I.S.F.*)*


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Juin 2014)

Famille monoparentale (c'est à dire un parent, mère ou père, avec un ou des enfants.)*


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Famille monoparentale (c'est à dire un parent, mère ou père, avec un ou des enfants.)*


Je me faisais exactement la même réflexion.
En fait, le père avec enfant(s), ça fait toujours moins vibrer que la mère dans la même situation. Certains stéréotypes résistent bien.

Quant à l'emploi de l'épithère 'populaire', ce n'est pas un problème. Mais, comme toujours, il faut bien se mettre d'accord sur ce que ça représente (ou désigne). Il n'y a rien de tant prisé que le peuple et les mots qui lui font référence : quant à savoir dans quel sens et à quelle fin ils sont utilisés, c'est toute l'histoire. Pas besoin de Tycho Brahé ou Ptolémée pour en discuter.


----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2014)

La pauvreté féminine comme stéréotype...
Pas mal...
Le peuple comme support à interprétation.
Itou.
L'observatoire de la pauvreté est moins érudit.


----------



## legritch (17 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Il y en a un qui a oublié qu'il n'est plus député et qu'il n'a plus d'immunité
> 
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



8 mois avec sursis et 1.200&#8364; d'amende. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------

Au moment de poster ça, il n'était pas au courant


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2014)

http://www.onlike.net/marketing/amnesty-international-contre-torture/

Le PCC aime ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> La pauvreté féminine comme stéréotype...
> Pas mal...
> Le peuple comme support à interprétation.
> Itou.
> L'observatoire de la pauvreté est moins érudit.



En France, les femmes élevant seules leurs enfants représentent plus de 8 familles monoparentales sur 10. En GB et en Allemagne, c'est 9/10. On est très loin du stéréotype. Même en Suède, qui est probablement le pays d'Europe le moins inégalitaire sur ce point, les femmes isolées représentent encore 2 familles monparentales sur 3. 


Et, fort logiquement, la pauvreté touche davantage les femmes que les hommes, notamment du fait des difficultés des femmes âgées isolées et des jeunes mères célibataires, même si l'écart n'est pas énorme : 

_ On compte près de 2,6 millions de femmes et 2,3 millions dhommes pauvres, au seuil de 50 % du revenu médian (revenu qui sépare la population en deux parties égales). Si lon considère le seuil à 60 %, on compte 4,7 millions de femmes et 4 millions dhommes. Au total, 8,2 % de femmes sont démunies au seuil de 50 % (15 % au seuil de 60 %) contre 7,7 % d hommes (13,6 % au seuil de 60 %)._​(http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?article1143)​
Donc, bien vu Rabisse.


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> La pauvreté féminine comme stéréotype...
> Pas mal...
> Le peuple comme support à interprétation.
> Itou.
> L'observatoire de la pauvreté est moins érudit.


Dire : "famille monoparentale" => "le parent est une femme" est une erreur.

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, dans une situation similaire, je suppose que la galère est elle-aussi très semblable, avec les mêmes problèmes (boulot/salaire, école, logement, s'occuper de tout etc.)

Si le chiffre de Cratès est juste, 4/5 de femmes, cela laisse donc, en France, pas mal d'hommes dans cette situation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Si le chiffre de Cratès est juste []



Tu veux parier ? Si quelqu'un a tenu ici à donner son opinion sans s'être préalablement informé, ce n'est pas moi  

Je vais finir par faire payer mes informations. Mais pour la beauté du geste : 


Éveline Duhamel Henri Joyeux - CESE - Informez-vous... (rapport du CESE de 2013)
http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/document.asp?ref_id=ip1195 (données INSEE de 2005, un peu vieillies par conséquent)


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu veux parier ? Si quelqu'un a tenu ici à donner son opinion sans s'être préalablement informé, ce n'est pas moi&#8230;
> 
> Je vais finir par faire payer mes informations. Mais pour la beauté du geste :
> 
> ...


[Décidément, vous prenez tout de travers. 
Ce "Si" est simplement pour signifier que ce chiffre ne vient pas de moi, voilà tout et c'est bien le cas.
Et, encore une fois, vous confondez le fait d'être un peu précis (j'ai la faiblesse de considérer que 20% n'est pas néglideable) et la remise en question du problème lui-même.

Mais bon, tout ceci n'est pas bien important et ce n'est pas le sujet de vos posts précédents.]

Une actu pas amusante du tout, dont on ne sait pas si elle va surnager pendant la CdM.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Une actu pas amusante du tout, dont on ne sait pas si elle va surnager pendant la CdM.



En effet, c'est loin d'être amusant de se faire voler sans que la justice ne réagisse. Si je n'approuve pas ces méthodes, je les comprends malheureusement. Voilà où nous mène une politique laxiste. Et heureusement, en France tout le monde n'a pas une arme comme au Texas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2014)

*Scandale dans une usine chinoise : des ouvriers piquent un roupillon la tête dans les nouilles*


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, c'est loin d'être amusant de se faire voler sans que la justice ne réagisse. Si je n'approuve pas ces méthodes, je les comprends malheureusement. Voilà où nous mène une politique laxiste. Et heureusement, en France tout le monde n'a pas une arme comme au Texas.


Ah... Pour ma part je désapprouve _et_ ne comprends pas. Entre des vols et tuer quelqu'un, il y a comme une disproportion, non ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ah... Pour ma part je désapprouve _et_ ne comprends pas. Entre des vols et tuer quelqu'un, il y a comme une disproportion, non ?



Oui, c'est totalement inadmissible, mais je comprends juste pourquoi on en est arrivé là. Quand un renard vole une poule, on l'abat, ici, on est face à des animaux qui n'ont plus d'autres moyens de se défendre, car la justice ne fait pas son travail selon eux. C'est triste de tous les côtés.


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2014)

Dans le genre métaphore animale, je préfère les fables de La Fontaine...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Relisons plus attentivement.
> 
> Les "décrocheurs", ceux qui ont perdu du pouvoir d'achat sur la période, représentent *la moitié de la population française. *Et ceux qui ont perdu le plus ne sont pas les 10 ou même les 20 % les plus modestes (ceux que l'on peut effectivement qualifier de _précaires_), même s'il est clair que cette perte a pu affecter davantage un niveau de vie déjà très modeste. Quoi qu'il en soit, la question du décrochage économique dépasse largement celle de la précarité. 60 % de la population a vu son pouvoir d'achat régresser ou stagner entre 2008 et 2011.
> 
> Quant aux querelles de vocabulaire sur les abus possibles du terme "populaire" elles ne m'intéressent pas parce que j'en connais les limites. Ce n'est pas parce que des esprits sectaires se sont emparés de ce terme que je dois renoncer à son emploi. Je ne me convertirai pas davantage au créationnisme ou à la théorie de la Terre plate le jour où je m'apercevrai qu'il y a aussi des abrutis parmi ceux qui se disent darwiniens et affirment que la Terre est ronde.




Ok 
Je m'étais surtout arrêté à cet encart (j'imagine que par taux de pauvreté, il est est question de taux de personne en dessous du seuil de pauvreté) : 
"La France qui subit le plus lourdement les effets de la crise est bien loin dêtre la France pavillonnaire du périurbain. La pauvreté et les inégalités se concentrent dans les grandes villes. Le taux de pauvreté [9] atteint son maximum  18% - dans les villes de 100 000 à 200 000 habitants. Dans les communes des banlieues défavorisées ou les quartiers populaires des grandes villes, le taux de pauvreté dépasse souvent les 40 %. Les quartiers les plus en difficulté  parfois présentés comme bénéficiaires du dynamisme des métropoles  ne sont pas des ghettos à labandon, mais paient un tribut beaucoup plus lourd à la crise que la campagne ou la France pavillonnaire. Le taux de pauvreté y atteint 36 %, trois fois plus que le reste du territoire urbain. Entre 2006 et 2011, ce taux a augmenté de 6 points, contre 0,8 hors des zones urbaines sensibles."


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Dans le genre métaphore animale, je préfère les fables de La Fontaine...



Qui vole un uf, tue un buf &#11822;


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, c'est loin d'être amusant de se faire voler sans que la justice ne réagisse. Si je n'approuve pas ces méthodes, je les comprends malheureusement. Voilà où nous mène une politique laxiste. Et heureusement, en France tout le monde n'a pas une arme comme au Texas.



Tu parles de quelle politique laxiste ?

Il va falloir arrêter d'utiliser un mot comme argument d'autorité , de plus le lien de cause à effet est beaucoup plus compliqué. Et non le système judiciaire n'est pas plus laxiste qu'avant, en réalité il manque de moyen, de clarté, et surtout de sanction adapté à notre époque. 

Il faut pas croire que notre code pénal interdit de se défendre, mais pour se défendre il y a des conditions. En attendant même si c'est un voleur, rien ne dit que c'est lui qui a volé ces personnes, et quand bien même à supposer que c'est lui, c'est quand même hallucinant de comprendre ces gens là.  Ils sont encore plus cons que le voleur, qui lui commet des délits en sachant qu'il risque pas grand chose (ce qui montre une certaine connaissance du droit à mauvais escient, mais une connaissance quand même) alors que eux ils n'ont pas l'air d'avoir anticipé les sanctions, ce qui démontre un manque d'intelligence flagrant. Quand l'aspect matériel passe avant l'aspect humain, le responsable c'est pas la politique, mais la connerie humaine. 

Je vais finir par croire qu'on est en France dans une société d'irresponsable, et un gouvernement responsable à 100%.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui vole un &#339;uf, tue un b&#339;uf &#11822;


La loi du talion 2.0 

Ce qui laisse pensif dans la réaction ci-dessus, c'est l'absence totale de considération envers la victime. Après avoir comparé le vilain mort à un renard, on va bientôt nous dire qu'il faut couper la main aux voleurs ? 

J'entendais la Procureure de Seine St-Denis ce matin et elle m'a paru bien dans son rôle, sans polémique ni généralisation inopportunes.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Et non le système judiciaire n'est pas plus laxiste qu'avant, en réalité il manque de moyen, de clarté, et surtout de sanction adapté à notre époque.



Ce qui la rend laxiste justement.

Je pense que ceux qui ont tenté de tuer ce pauvre gamin savent parfaitement ce qu'ils risquent. Ou ne risque pas justement, à cause de cette justice de bas étage. Quand l'état n'est plus à même de s'occuper de son peuple, le peuple finit par s'occuper de lui même, avec toute l'anarchie qui en découle.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Scandale dans une usine chinoise : des ouvriers piquent un roupillon la tête dans les nouilles*


ah oui, mais quand même...
c'est dans les nouilles des autres, pas les siennes, s'pas pareil...et c'est pas que la tête...

sinon, qui a dit que* le ridicule ne tue pas *? :hosto:


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Ce qui la rend laxiste justement.
> 
> Je pense que ceux qui ont tenté de tuer ce pauvre gamin savent parfaitement ce qu'ils risquent. Ou ne risque pas justement, à cause de cette justice de bas étage. Quand l'état n'est plus à même de s'occuper de son peuple, le peuple finit par s'occuper de lui même, avec toute l'anarchie qui en découle.


J'ai honte d'être français en lisant ça, si tu veux voir une justice de bas étage, voyage, juste voyage, et après on verra bien si en France on a une justice de bas étage. 

Et que ce soit bien claire, la justice de bas étage, c'est celle rendue par les personnes qui ont agressé le rom. Là c'est une justice primitive. 

Que la justice soit pour toi laxiste est une chose, cela ne donne pas l'autorisation de se faire justice soi même, et non c'est pas l'anarchie, mais le chaos, et l'anarchie ce n'est pas le chaos, mais tout l'inverse. 

J'espère que les agresseurs vont être retrouvé et prendre bien le maximum.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai honte d'être français en lisant ça,


Moi, j'ai honte d'être français depuis longtemps vu le niveau de nos dirigeants. Mais il paraît qu'il existe pire ailleurs. J'ai même honte d'être terrien par moment tellement la planète ne tourne plus rond.



JustTheWay a dit:


> si tu veux voir une justice de bas étage, voyage, juste voyage, et après on verra bien si en France on a une justice de bas étage.



Je ne t'ai pas attendu pour voyager. Je sais qu'il y a pire ailleurs, mais faut-il essayer d'être seulement le moins pire ou aspirer à être le meilleur ?



JustTheWay a dit:


> Et que ce soit bien claire, la justice de bas étage, c'est celle rendue par les personnes qui ont agressé le rom. Là c'est une justice primitive.



Est-ce que j'ai dit le contraire*?



JustTheWay a dit:


> Que la justice soit pour toi laxiste est une chose, cela ne donne pas l'autorisation de se faire justice soi même, et non c'est pas l'anarchie, mais le chaos, et l'anarchie ce n'est pas le chaos, mais tout l'inverse.



Je te renvoie sur la définition de l'anarchie
http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/anarchie/

Le Chaos, c'est le résultat de l'anarchie. Ne mélangeons pas tout.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> on va bientôt nous dire qu'il faut couper la main aux voleurs ?



C'est un coup à ce que les politiciens véreux touchent en plus la cotorep &#11822;


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Scandale dans une usine chinoise : des ouvriers piquent un roupillon la tête dans les nouilles*



J'ai cherché la contrepèterie, mais non. 
Pourtant, je suis certain qu'il y a un truc à faire...


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai cherché la contrepèterie, mais non.
> Pourtant, je suis certain qu'il y a un truc à faire...


Le roupillon étant un léger somme, on pourrait conclure que pi-er un roupillon la tête dans les -ouilles constitue un genre de sieste crapuleuse


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, j'ai honte d'être français depuis longtemps vu le niveau de nos dirigeants. Mais il paraît qu'il existe pire ailleurs. J'ai même honte d'être terrien par moment tellement la planète ne tourne plus rond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, Gwen, on t'aime tous bien, en tout cas, moi, oui, mais, bon, dans ton post t'as un peu dérapé, non ? Evidemment que ça nous nous énerve de nous faire piquer nos trucs dans le métro ailleurs (ça m'est arrivé pas plus tard qu'il y a quelque mois, et je les avais pourtant bien remarqués ces gamins... j'ai pesté, je me suis fais des trips en m'imaginant donner des baffes bien placées...
Mais putain, c'est des gamins. Déjà que les nôtres, bien élevés, aimés, ne manquant de rien, font parfois des choses... surprenantes, imagine ce Darius, à qui personne ne pourrait te reprocher d'avoir donné une petite mandala au moment où il te piquait ta montre, mais là, qui a été torturé, massacré avec une violence inouïe. C'est quoi le prochaine étape ? Des gentils progroms avec Marine ?

Sinon, non, une société anarchiste, ou libertaire, c'est tout sauf le chaos. Ou as-tu été pêché de telles inepties ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bon, Gwen, on t'aime tous bien, en tout cas, moi, oui, mais, bon, dans ton post t'as un peu dérapé, non ?



Attention, je ne cautionne absolument pas ce genre de comportement. Je suis même ulcéré que cela soit possible. Mon souci, c'est que j'accuse plus l'état qui ne sait pas comment répondre à ce genre de délinquance que ces pauvres "gosses" apparemment qui s'en sont pris à un autre "gosse".

À vouloir trop défendre les délinquants, on oublie qu'il y a des honnêtes gens qui essaient juste de vivre dans un pays libre et normalement agréable.

Les dernières déclarations de Mme Taubiras sur les questions de la délinquance et de la récidive sont autant choquantes pour moi que ce passage à tabac. Il faut de vraies sanctions pour les délinquants, et c'est aussi selon moi une des raisons qui font que la droite et ses extrêmes prennent de plus en plus de place.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai cherché la contrepèterie, mais non.
> Pourtant, je suis certain qu'il y a un truc à faire...



T'imagines même pas comme je me suis creusé le crâne pour essayer d'en trouver une


----------



## Le docteur (18 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Le roupillon étant un léger somme, on pourrait conclure que pi-er un roupillon la tête dans les -ouilles constitue un genre de sieste crapuleuse



Pas mieux !


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Attention, je ne cautionne absolument pas ce genre de comportement. Je suis même ulcéré que cela soit possible. Mon souci, c'est que j'accuse plus l'état qui ne sait pas comment répondre à ce genre de délinquance que ces pauvres "gosses" apparemment qui s'en sont pris à un autre "gosse".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tout le débat est là.
Qu'il faille sanctionner lourdement, très lourdement, plus lourdement un pervers criminel, un type au fonctionnement systématiquement et définitivement transgressif (psychopathique), un paranoïaque (s'il n'est pas totalement délirant), aucun doute. Surtout que je reste convaincu que personne ne peut grand chose pour eux...
Pour ces gamins qui sont des délinquants de survie, tu ne crois pas qu'un plus d'éducation que de sanction serait plus économique et efficient ?


----------



## Le docteur (18 Juin 2014)

Pour ce qui est du lynch, ça ne vous a pas échappé de toute manière qu'apparemment ces lyncheurs sont tout sauf des "honnêtes gens"?
Le mouflet, la prochaine fois, il retournera piquer dans les fameuses zones pavillonnaires périurbaines dont on parle à la page précédente avec tellement de condescendance, parce que s'en prendre à pire que lui, c'était pas une bonne idée. 
Maintenant, je ne lui souhaite pas néanmoins de tomber sur mon voisin qui appelle les cambrioleurs des "renards à deux pattes" et promet de les accueillir de façon passablement musclée aussi.

Ca me fait chier qu'on se fasse cambrioler comme si on était riches alors qu'on a aussi du mal à boucler nos fins de mois. Maintenant, quand on voit des gens sûrement plus riches que nous nous classer sociologiquement comme des nantis, faut pas s'étonner.

Il faut vraiment choisir entre les gars qui viennent faire du repérage chez nous en proposant des services plus ou moins douteux et des hyperviolents qui sans doute ne tolèrent le vol que dans un sens ?
Moi, ils me font tous chier.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du lynch, ça ne vous a pas échappé de toute manière qu'apparemment ces lyncheurs sont tout sauf des "honnêtes gens"?




Ben y sont pas délinquants.
Juste des criminels, probablement avec un bon fond de perversité (le coup de laisser le gamin dans le caddie, avec une vraie mise scène, ils ont dû prendre leur pied).


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben y sont pas délinquants.
> Juste des criminels, probablement avec un bon fond de perversité (le coup de laisser le gamin dans le caddie, avec une vraie mise scène, ils ont dû prendre leur pied).


Je viens de voir la photo, urk. :casse: Si c'est ça la justice, non merci. :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2014)

Oui, c'est une photo dramatisée grâce  à un filtre Instagram. Moi, elle ne me choque pas plus que ça, peut-être l'habitude de voir de films Américains.



Bigdidou a dit:


> Pour ces gamins qui sont des délinquants de survie, tu ne crois pas qu'un plus d'éducation que de sanction serait plus économique et efficient ?



Là, je n'ai pas de réponse, ce n'est pas mon boulot de m'occuper de ça et on a élu des gens pour qu'ils s'en occupent. Je n'ai pas suivi le dossier, je n'ai pas tous les éléments. Chacun son job.

Sinon, oui, une bonne éducation doit pouvoir aider, heureusement, sinon, nous serons tous des délinquants.


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2014)

_Oh et puis merde
_


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> _Oh et puis merde
> _



Dragée Fuca


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Dragée Fuca



Ripollin®


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ripollin®



Powertape 


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2014)

*Teaching Creationism As Science Now Banned In All UK Public Schools

:love:
*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2014)

*Aisne : une examinatrice du bac simule un vol de copies*

Sont vraiment bizarres ces profs de philo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2014)

> « Tu ne peux pas venir comme ça, sans prévenir », lui expliquent les talibans.



http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...jihad-j-ai-choisi-de-partir_4441788_3224.html

Même les talibans ont piscine le Mardi


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2014)

Elle provoque un accident en montrant ses fesses 

http://www.estrepublicain.fr/actual...e-sa-fenetre-et-cause-un-accident-de-la-route


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> 8 mois avec sursis et 1.200 d'amende. :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------
> 
> Au moment de poster ça, il n'était pas au courant



Mais il est grave lui, malgré son sursis, il continue ses délires (non pas de lien). 

Il va y aller en prison. :hein:


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Aisne : une examinatrice du bac simule un vol de copies*
> 
> 
> 
> Sont vraiment bizarres ces profs de philo




Ces intellos, le problème c'est qu'il faut toujours qu'elles simulent. Quand ça vient pas, ça vient pas.
Sinon, le nom de la position c'est le vol des mouettes, pas le vol des copies.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2014)

*Payer les gens pour qu'ils ne se tuent pas, ça fonctionne ?*

Très intéressant. À suivre.

_Si vous prenez un individu pour ce qu'il est, il restera ce qu'il est. Mais si vous le traitez comme sil était ce qu'il doit et peut devenir, alors il deviendra ce qu'il doit et peut être._

Goethe​


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2014)

Reste à définir ce que l'on _doit_ devenir. Et qui le définit.


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Reste à définir ce que l'on _doit_ devenir. Et qui le définit.


Bonsoir M. Bompi,

Je suis Robert, du Ministère de l'Éducation Nationale. Nous souhaiterions vous embaucher pour la conception des sujets du bac philo 2015.
De plus, nous cherchons aussi un stagiaire pour corriger quelques 124 copies du bac 2014.

Au plaisir de travailler avec vous,
Robert Heintelho


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, c'est une photo dramatisée grâce  à un filtre Instagram. Moi, elle ne me choque pas plus que ça, peut-être l'habitude de voir de films Américains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec le chacun son job, et quand on y connait rien on évite de dire que c'est n'importe quoi, voir ton poste sur Taubira. 

Je t'invite fortement à lire son projet de loi (et non des articles parlant du projet de loi sans jamais le citer) avant de donner ton avis. Quand on critique c'est mieux de savoir de quoi on parle non ? Parce que les critiques à deux balles qui se basent sur aucun texte, projet de loi ou loi, c'est pas comme si c'était rare. 

http://www.textes.justice.gouv.fr/l...randes-lignes-de-la-reforme-penale-26098.html

Après chacun son avis, libre à toi de penser ce que tu veux, mais avoir un avis sans connaitre le fond, c'est relativement idiot. 

Libre à toi aussi de penser que la peine de prison est une sanction utile dans tout les cas et dans les conditions actuelles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2014)

Patron(s), c'est ma tournée !


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Aisne : une examinatrice du bac simule un vol de copies*
> 
> Sont vraiment bizarres ces profs de philo



Oh! Ca va ! hein ! 
Accessoirement c'est par chez moi, en plus. Au début j'ai bêtement ricané, j'ai trouvé ça étrangement moins drôle quand j'ai su où que c'était une prof de philo. Comme quoi on est con quand on pense que ça ne nous touche pas d'une manière ou d'une autre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oh! Ca va ! hein !
> Accessoirement c'est par chez moi, en plus. Au début j'ai bêtement ricané, j'ai trouvé ça étrangement moins drôle quand j'ai su où que c'était une prof de philo. Comme quoi on est con quand on pense que ça ne nous touche pas d'une manière ou d'une autre...



Hé hé ! Mon piège a fonctionné.  

Allez, sois rassuré, il n'y a pas que les philosophes qui dérapent ; les informaticiens et biochimistes aussi :

*Serge Coura, professeur à l'ULg, impliqué dans un trafic d'armes*

_Mitraillettes, roquettes et des kilos de munitions avaient été découverts chez ce professeur duniversité. Au total, ce Liégeois a écoulé des centaines de pièces en France. La plupart étaient des passionnés ou des collectionneurs, mais pas seulement. Selon Le Parisien, certaines pièces alimentaient le milieu du grand banditisme marseillais._​
Au cas où, je précise bien que je suis étranger à toute forme de belgophobie. On me fait déjà assez de mauvais procès à cause de mes critiques de la rigidité euro-austéritaire des Frid Euh, je veux dire de nos amis les Allemands.  :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Au cas où, je précise bien que je suis étranger à toute forme de belgophobie.



C'est de toute façon un exercice dangereux. Ils en ont des grosses, là bas.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2014)

Pas touche auyx Belges ! 

Cest grâce à la RTBF que je peux voir tous les matchs. :rose:


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

L'avantage d'habiter en Picardie ?


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2014)

Habiter à Longwy c'est...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> L'avantage d'habiter en Picardie ?



Cest chouette les vacances en Picardie.

[YOUTUBE]4HOdBQlnaLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Habiter à Longwy c'est...





> On peut se demander si elle n'a pas complètement perdu la tête", a insisté son avocate



Si peu.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Si peu.




Il est bien précisé dans l'article "[elle] avait été jusqu'à cuisiner dans une casserole le coeur, le nez et les organes génitaux de la victime".
Pour connaître un peu l'état de la psychiatrie et des psychiatres en France, je suis persuadé que nos braves experts vont interpréter l'utilisation de la casserole comme adaptée et réfuter par voie de conséquence toute irresponsabilité de cette brave nonagénaire cuisinière amateur qui a manifestement trop regardé Top-Chef.
Nul doute que c'est l'état de santé du monsieur, mort de quelques coups de pilon à épices, qui va être mis en cause.
Je crains pour son médecin traitant.


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2014)

Ne pas confondre "roms" et "gens du voyage".

Actualité qui nous laisse imaginer

les futurs rayons "bébés" 

dans les supermarchés.

L'être humain est-il une marchandise ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2014)

*Canada: elle provoque la mort de 2 personnes en aidant des canetons*

On ne dit pas si les canetons ont été sauvés.  :rose:


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Canada: elle provoque la mort de 2 personnes en aidant des canetons*
> 
> On ne dit pas si les canetons ont été sauvés.  :rose:



Elle a limité les dégâts.
Si elle avait voulu aider des ours sur le bord de l'autoroute, je suis certain qu'il y aurait eu plus de morts encore.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2014)

Seuls quelques extrémistes condamnent le foot


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Juin 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Seuls quelques extrémistes condamnent le foot




Inversement à part l'assassinat gratuit, la torture, la séquestration, le viol, la manipulation, et, en gros, tout ce que l'humanité peut avoir de pervers, il ne sont pas pour grand chose. 
Ça fait déjà pas mal, tu m'diras.


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Seuls quelques extrémistes condamnent le foot


Ce qui les amènent à énoncer une jolie perle :


> Regarder un match conduirait ainsi, daprès Yasser Borhamy, à  "lintolérance"



Ca me ferait presque rire s'il n'y avait pas déjà quelques dizaines de morts en conséquence directe.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2014)

Alors que la longueur des shorts de football &#8212; qui descendent maintenant au niveau du genou &#8212; avait justement été décidé pour plaire aux religieux et assimilés&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Elle a limité les dégâts.
> Si elle avait voulu aider des ours sur le bord de l'autoroute, je suis certain qu'il y aurait eu plus de morts encore.



Vous croyez que Baloo s'adonne à ce genre de pratique ?


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors que la longueur des shorts de football  qui descendent maintenant au niveau du genou  avait justement été décidé pour plaire aux religieux et assimilés


Faut pas chercher à plaire aux religieux et assimilés, ça ne mène à rien de bon.

[J'ai déjà noté le fait mais, hop!, je le redis :] La phrase célèbre de Ventura dans les Barbouzes ("Un barbu, c'est un barbu ; trois barbus, c'est des barbouzes !") ne fonctionne plus vraiment. _O tempora o mores !_


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Faut pas chercher à plaire aux religieux et assimilés, ça ne mène à rien de bon.



Bah qu'on revienne au bon vieux short des années Platini !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous croyez que Baloo s'adonne à ce genre de pratique ?



Bah, il en faut peu pour être heureux...

[YOUTUBE]QprXlfVkpH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (22 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Hé hé ! Mon piège a fonctionné.


Pour revenir à la prof de philo, le Courrier Picard a insisté lourdement, dans un bel exemple de journalisme d'investigation : UN élève raconte ce qu'il veut anonymement sur la fameuse collègue. 

Il semblerait que le type qui a commis ce torchon ici numérique ne réalise absolument pas qu'en prenant un élève rencontré comme ça et parlant de manière anonyme il ne peut obtenir que des ragots invérifiables. Il faudra un jour qu'on rappelle publiquement que les élèves (comme une bonne partie de la population) adorent se "faire" des profs s'ils en ont la moindre occasion.

Pour revenir à cet article, c'est de la presse de caniveau, ce qui est familier de ce journal, entre ses articles "stylés" par des beaufs qui croient savoir écrire et ses collusions avec tout ce qui peut avoir du pouvoir. Un bon petit lynch au petit déjeuner, ça détend l'abruti moyen.
Au niveau de leur dessinateur 'satirique"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------




bompi a dit:


> L'avantage d'habiter en Picardie ?


Aucun.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> C&#8217;est chouette les vacances en Picardie.
> 
> Sinon, il y a aussi :
> [YOUTUBE]0-qH7_oH1QM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> et parlant de manière anonyme il ne peut obtenir que des ragots invérifiables..



tu parles également de manière anonyme et ce que tu dis ne sont que des ragots invérifiables


----------



## poildep (22 Juin 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est rassurant, ça prouve bien que ce sont des gens avec qui on peu s'entendre, pas des peine à jouir invertis hors de toute civilisation digne de ce nom.


Ouais ! Pas des profs de philo, quoi.


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour revenir à la prof de philo, le Courrier Picard a insisté lourdement, dans un bel exemple de journalisme d'investigation : UN élève raconte ce qu'il veut anonymement sur la fameuse collègue.
> 
> Il semblerait que le type qui a commis ce torchon ici numérique ne réalise absolument pas qu'en prenant un élève rencontré comme ça et parlant de manière anonyme il ne peut obtenir que des ragots invérifiables. Il faudra un jour qu'on rappelle publiquement que les élèves (comme une bonne partie de la population) adorent se "faire" des profs s'ils en ont la moindre occasion.
> 
> ...





> Néanmoins, «  on a dû faire des lettres au rectorat  ».



Rien que de lire ça, tu peux te dire que c'est du même niveau que du Gorafi


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> tu parles également de manière anonyme et ce que tu dis ne sont que des ragots invérifiables



Oui, mais sur un forum Internet on dit souvent davantage la vérité, quitte à révéler des choses peu sympathiques sur soi, d'ailleurs. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'on dit davantage de choses vraies, mais que dans l'absolu on dissimule moins. 
Et les pseudo internet ont pour but de protéger la vie privée des gens, pas de tout se permettre. 
Facebook, c'est l'inverse de ça : bêtise sans fond et truquage à tous les étages pour avoir l'air.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------




poildep a dit:


> Ouais ! Pas des profs de philo, quoi.



Voilà! Quelle engeance, ceux-là. C'est sûr qu'ils doivent avoir des murs louches...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h31 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Rien que de lire ça, tu peux te dire que c'est du même niveau que du Gorafi


Si tu savais le nombre de "lettres au rectorat" qu'on doit engranger dans notre carrière. Je dois avoir un joli dossier. Un jour, j'ai eu l'occasion de voir ce dossier, c'est gros et il y a de tout y compris de la lettre anonyme. Ca devrait être foutu à la poubelle, ce genre de choses, mais non : on garde.


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour revenir à cet article, c'est de la presse de caniveau, ce qui est familier de ce journal, entre ses articles "stylés" par des beaufs qui croient savoir écrire et ses collusions avec tout ce qui peut avoir du pouvoir. Un bon petit lynch au petit déjeuner, ça détend l'abruti moyen.
> Au niveau de leur dessinateur 'satirique"...



Encore à conchier la presse de caniveau pour beaufs que tu prends tout de même le temps de :

- lire ;
- diffuser ;
- critiquer sur d'obscurs forums de geek qui servent manifestement à expulser ton mal être.

Finalement, la lecture du courrier picard doit faire partie d'une thérapie, c'est ça?


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2014)

yvos a dit:


> Encore à conchier la presse de caniveau pour beaufs que tu prends tout de même le temps de :
> 
> - lire ;
> - diffuser ;
> ...




La presse de caniveau, je la lis peu, mais je la subis tout de même, et je la lis quand je vois qu'elle se jette sur des choses qui me concerne. 
Je ne devrais pas, sans doute, c'est vrai, mais je le fais.  Je ne suis pas encore un sage stoïcien, mais c'est vrai que je pense à me couper encore un peu plus des médias.
Mais oui, je pense que diffuser ce genre de choses a une utilité. Et il vaut mieux une audience restreinte que pas d'audience.
Quant à mon "mal être", tu n'en sais rien et tu ne peux pas le juger. Et toi, ça tu te libère de quoi sur moi? 
Je ne devrais pas lire non plus et encore moins répondre à tes invectives gratuite, d'ailleurs.

Alors, comment dire ???...
Va te faire ...! 
Tu recommence à m'emmerder à dénoncer mon indignation alors que tu te paluches toi même du cynisme à deux balles sur mon dos, par pure connerie.

Je signale aussi que je suis identique sur un forum et dans la vie de tous les jours. Et je ne conchie pas, je suis éc&#339;uré. Donc quand un truc m'énerve, ça se voit. 

J'aime bien le petit passage par "la thérapie", en prime.
Va passer tes fantasmes ailleurs.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Juin 2014)

yvos a dit:


> Encore à conchier la presse de caniveau pour beaufs que tu prends tout de même le temps de :
> 
> - lire ;
> - diffuser ;
> ...




C'est vraiment du sophisme à 3 balles. Aussi hypocrite qu'un cul de bonobo  (appétissant à l'extérieur, très inconfortable à l'intérieur, comme nous l'a rapporté theb... je veux dire un membre qui se reconnaitra).

Quant à la sagesse stoïcienne, c'est fini. Il parait que Sénèque est en train de réécrire à toute vitesse "De la tranquilité de l'Âme" depuis qu'il a reçu le tweet "Sénèque ta mère".


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est vraiment du sophisme à 3 balles. Aussi hypocrite qu'un cul de bonobo  (appétissant à l'extérieur, très inconfortable à l'intérieur, comme nous l'a rapporté theb... je veux dire un membre qui se reconnaitra).
> 
> Quant à la sagesse stoïcienne, c'est fini. Il parait que Sénèque est en train de réécrire à toute vitesse "De la tranquilité de l'Âme" depuis qu'il a reçu le tweet "Sénèque ta mère".




Aucun sophisme de ma part. Juste l'impression que certains ne se regardent même plus s'énerver derrière un clavier, sans d'ailleurs plus aucune considération pour l'endroit. Point barre 
Mais bon, vous êtes chez vous, c'est vrai 


La bise !


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2014)

Ah! Pardon je me suis trompé de fil...


----------



## poildep (23 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Aussi hypocrite qu'un cul de bonobo   (appétissant à l'extérieur, très inconfortable à l'intérieur, comme nous  l'a rapporté theb... je veux dire un membre qui se  reconnaitra).


Pas sûr. Un membre peut être difficile à reconnaître en sortant d'un bonobo. 

Ah, pardon je me suis trompé de forum


----------



## patlek (23 Juin 2014)

Un merle de 80 Kg, çà fait peur!

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...u-et-lui-tire-dessus_1553520.html#xtor=AL-447

Pépé, il est temps que tu portes des lunettes.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Juin 2014)

Je m'énerve partout et quand je veux.


----------



## Vin©ent (24 Juin 2014)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Pas sûr. Un membre peut être difficile à reconnaître en sortant d'un bonobo.
> 
> Ah, pardon je me suis trompé de forum



Perso, je suis méconnaissable quand j'enfile un bonobo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> (appétissant à l'extérieur, très inconfortable à l'intérieur, comme nous l'a rapporté theb... je veux dire un membre qui se reconnaitra).



Attention, ce n'est pas parce que je suis en "mode veille" que je ne vous lis pas, bande de nases ...


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

D'une agressivité, ces Belges... Il leur suffit de se qualifier pour les 8èmes de finale et ils la ramènent. Pff....


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas touche aux Belges !
> 
> C&#8217;est grâce à la RTBF que je peux voir tous les matchs. :rose:



Rappel.


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

OK. Je retourne à mon craquelin.


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2014)

Man gets stuck inside a statue of a vagina in Germany



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------

Tosca aurait survécu 
http://www.therestisnoise.com/2011/07/did-tosca-survive.html

Pour rappel : 
[youtube]2F7tObo-7jw[/youtube]


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

Quelle conne celle-là. 

Dailleurs, toutes les héroïnes de Puccini sont des idiotes. Mimi est une pute, Turandot une tueuse psychopathe, Butterfly sotte, mais Tosca, avec sa jalousie maladive qui entraine la mort de plusieurs personnes qui ne lui avaient rien demandé, cest la championne toute catégorie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2014)

*Kouchner veut bannir le terme « euthanasie » à cause du mot « nazi »*

Ça fait peur, une telle candeur dans la bêtise  De grâce, que quelqu'un l'entarte !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Kouchner veut bannir le terme « euthanasie » à cause du mot « nazi »*
> 
> Ça fait peur, une telle candeur dans la bêtise  De grâce, que quelqu'un l'entarte !



T'as pas compris, il voulait dire "l'état Nazi"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Ça fait peur, une telle candeur dans la bêtise  De grâce, que quelqu'un l'entarte !


Il doit se mélanger les pinceaux à cause des camps d'extermination, à moins d'en faire en faire un mauvais amalgame


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as pas compris, il voulait dire "l'état Nazi"



Ouaip. Et *Nazi Boni*, qu'est-ce qu'on en fait ?  

*NAZI BONI : Le politique, le traditionaliste et l&#8217;historien*

albert : non, il ne confond rien ; c'est juste l'homophonie qui lui semble ennuyeuse, parce qu'il préfèrerait un mot plus "doux" comme il dit ; il n'y a aucune autre explication que sa tartufferie et son imbécillité autosatisfaite.


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Kouchner veut bannir le terme « euthanasie » à cause du mot « nazi »*
> 
> Ça fait peur, une telle candeur dans la bêtise  De grâce, que quelqu'un l'entarte !



Ensuite, deuxieme étape, supprimer la sécurité sociale.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Ensuite, deuxieme étape, supprimer la sécurité sociale.


Vous n'êtes pas sortis de l'auberge ... en plus le trou de la sécu augmente encore


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as pas compris, il voulait dire "l'état Nazi"



Attends : si tu prends la dernière syllabe et que tu la doubles, ça fait " zizi ". Oh le vilain mot !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Kouchner veut bannir le terme « euthanasie » à cause du mot « nazi »*
> 
> Ça fait peur, une telle candeur dans la bêtise  De grâce, que quelqu'un l'entarte !



Mais qu'il est con çuila

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas sortis de l'auberge ... en plus le trou de la sécu augmente encore



S'élargit Albert, s'élargit !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> S'élargit Albert, s'élargit !


Si tu veux, mais bon s'en est terminé de l'étanchéité  une vraie passoire, non!!


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Kouchner veut bannir le terme « euthanasie » à cause du mot « nazi »*
> 
> 
> 
> Ça fait peur, une telle candeur dans la bêtise  De grâce, que quelqu'un l'entarte !




J'y croyais pas. Me disais que le Cratès, il avait eu un coup de barre et qu'il était allé nous chercher un truc dans le Gorafi.
Mais, non, c'est bien dans le Monde...

La phrase citée par le Monde est celle-ci :
« Il faut employer des mots qui sont doux », poursuit l'ancien ministre, comparant « euthanasie » à « ingérence » dans l'esprit des gens."

Ben, dans les services de réa et de soins palliatifs, va y avoir une drôle d'ambiance... L'euthanasie, c'est pas simple, mais si ça devient de l'ingérence, ça va devenir franchement gore.

"Bon, monsieur, comme nous en avions longuement discuté, on a ingéré votre grand mère ce matin à huit heures.
Burp."


Dur à digérer tout ça...


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> .../... il n'y a aucune autre explication que sa tartufferie et son imbécillité autosatisfaite.


Si, il y en a une autre : trop longtemps qu'on ne parlait plus de lui, comment faire le buzz ? en sortant une énormité. Ca réussit à tous les coups.


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas sortis de l'auberge ... en plus le trou de la sécu augmente encore



Au contraire, l'euthanasie bien pensée diminuera le trou de la _sécu_.

La prochaine étape sera d'euthanasier tous ceux qui auront atteint la cinquième année de retraite.

Plus tard on euthanasiera tous les vieux à la naissance.

Et la _sécu_ sera sauvée.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juin 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Au contraire, l'euthanasie bien pensée diminuera le trou de la _sécu_.




Ça s'appelle de la fragmentation, c'est très efficace, et c'est écolo, en plus.
On divise un vilain gros trou financier bétonné en plein de petits trous champêtres et régulièrement fleuris.

Y suffit de bien choisir son médecin traitant, apparemment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Si, il y en a une autre : trop longtemps qu'on ne parlait plus de lui, comment faire le buzz ? en sortant une énormité. Ca réussit à tous les coups.



Et c'est moins lourd à porter que des sacs de riz.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2014)

*Un gratte-ciel fait monter la température à Londres*

Selon l'architecte (qui se défausse sur les consultants qui sont intervenus sur son projet), les calculs initiaux prévoyaient que la réflection du soleil sur la façade vitrée ne pousserait pas la température dans la rue au-delà de 36° ; en fait, on atteint les 72° :
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...s-finger-of-blame-at-consultants-8802674.html

Il ne reste plus qu'à installer des récupérateurs de chaleur dans la rue pour rentabiliser la chose.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un gratte-ciel fait monter la température à Londres*
> 
> Selon l'architecte (qui se défausse sur les consultants qui sont intervenus sur son projet), les calculs initiaux prévoyaient que la réflection du soleil sur la façade vitrée ne pousserait pas la température dans la rue au-delà de 36° ; en fait, on atteint les 72° :
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...s-finger-of-blame-at-consultants-8802674.html
> ...



Articles de septembre 2013 : elle n'est pas fraîche ton actu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Articles de septembre 2013 : elle n'est pas fraîche ton actu.



Oups ! Effectivement. Un coup de chaleur sans doute


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Au contraire, l'euthanasie bien pensée diminuera le trou de la _sécu_.
> 
> La prochaine étape sera d'euthanasier tous ceux qui auront atteint la cinquième année de retraite.
> 
> ...



Ouais d'ailleurs t'es attendu en chambre 666.


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2014)

Et puis il ne faut poas dire "euthanasie" mais un mot doux

Bisounouille?

Javais pensé a "bisoufatal" mais avec fatal dedans (ça va pas le faire)


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

Il faut bien convenir que cette sortie de Kouchner, en tout cas telle qu'elle est présentée sur la page en lien, est assez consternante. [Encore qu'il ne doive pas aimer ce dernier mot, parce qu'il y a "con" dedans que c'est sale...]

Il préfère peut-être "eugénisme" : c'est joli et il y a "génie" dedans.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut bien convenir que cette sortie de Kouchner, en tout cas telle qu'elle est présentée sur la page en lien, est assez consternante. [Encore qu'il ne doive pas aimer ce dernier mot, parce qu'il y a "con" dedans que c'est sale...]
> 
> Il préfère peut-être "eugénisme" : c'est joli et il y a "génie" dedans.



Non, c'est inacceptable. 


Dans "eugénisme" il y a "Eugénie", comme Eugénie de Montijo, la dernière impératrice de France. C'est clairement du bonapartisme.


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2014)

Bon, bin, ça sera comme Lord Voldemort : "ce qui ne doit pas être nommé".


----------



## poildep (27 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Kouchner veut bannir le terme « euthanasie » à cause du mot « nazi »*
> 
> Ça fait peur, une telle candeur dans la bêtise  De grâce, que quelqu'un l'entarte !


Après le politiquement correct, voici le phonétiquement gentil. On n'arrête pas le progrès.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Juin 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Après le politiquement correct, voici le phonétiquement gentil. On n'arrête pas le progrès.



En même temps c'est encore plus con de rester bloquer sur ça (ce passage), alors que si intérêt il y a dans cet article (ce que je doute), c'est de savoir ce que représente l'euthanasie pour la population finalement.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Dans "eugénisme" il y a "Eugénie", comme Eugénie de Montijo, la dernière impératrice de France. C'est clairement du bonapartisme.


Comme Eugénie des alpages, je prefère 

Sinon on pourrait lui demander ce qu'il pense de 'congénital'


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2014)

C'est pas très réjouissant comme issue le 666 c'est satanique, non!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> La phrase citée par le Monde est celle-ci :
> « Il faut employer des mots qui sont doux »



Il faut surtout employer des mots qui soit appropriés à la chose dont on parle

*EUTHANASIE* _subst. fém._
*Étymol. et Hist. 1.* 1771 philos. (Trév.); *2.* 1907 méd. _(Nouv. Lar. ill. Suppl.)_. Empr. au gr. &#949; &#965; &#787; &#952; &#945; &#957; &#945; &#963; &#953; &#769; &#945; « mort douce et facile ».​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> C'est clairement du bonapartisme.



J'aurais dit du tartufisme


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2014)

*15 Most Ridiculous Theme Weddings 
*


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut bien convenir que cette sortie de Kouchner, en tout cas telle qu'elle est présentée sur la page en lien, est assez consternante. [Encore qu'il ne doive pas aimer ce dernier mot, parce qu'il y a "con" dedans que c'est sale...]
> 
> Il préfère peut-être "eugénisme" : c'est joli et il y a "génie" dedans.



Oui, enfin, quand même : concubinage, par exemple, ça vire à l'acharnement.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2014)

Comment faire le buzz, leçon numéro 2:

BOLIVIE : Les montres tournent officiellement à l'envers

Enfin de leur point de vue ce sont les notres qui tournent à l'envers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2014)

*Le «pénis du titan» est sur le point d'éclore*

_A Bonn (Allemagne), jardin qui a offert à Nantes son Amorphophallus titanum, lors de l'ouverture de la fleur, «on a compté jusqu'à 2h30 de queue»_​
Denys l'Aéropagite avait raison d'invoquer "la loi de cette universelle harmonie qui unit si intimement toutes choses".


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2014)

Ça me rappelle un truc :

_Le calendrier de la Théocratie de Muntab compte à rebours. Nul ne sais pourquoi mais ce ne serait peut-être pas une bonne idée de traîner dans le coin pour le savoir._
(Pratchett)


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Il faut surtout employer des mots qui soit appropriés à la chose dont on parle&#8230;
> 
> *EUTHANASIE* _subst. fém._
> *Étymol. et Hist. 1.* 1771 philos. (Trév.); *2.* 1907 méd. _(Nouv. Lar. ill. Suppl.)_. Empr. au gr. &#949; &#965; &#787; &#952; &#945; &#957; &#945; &#963; &#953; &#769; &#945; « mort douce et facile ».​




Ben voui, mais il est d'jeun, monsieur Kouchner, alors y sait pas. Pour lui, ça doit venir de "Heu..., t'es nazi ?" (genre, t'aime bien la mort, toi). 
Pour trouver un mot plus sympathique, pourquoi ne pas utiliser la racine latine funus ? Il y a une notion d'intentionnalité, de rupture rapide voire assez violente avec la vie, de quantité, aussi, qui ne serait pas sans déplaire à certains promoteurs actuels de l'euthanasie.
Et puis il y a "fun" dedans, ce qui donnerait au mot un petit coté sympathique voire amusant.

Je me vois très bien dire avec un grand sourire :
- J'ai funus la dame du 14.
- Finis, tu veux dire ?
- Non, non, funus, c'est nouveau, c'est du Kouchner.
- Bon, ben c'est toi qui voit. De toute façon, si t'as fais ça tout seul discrètement sans en parler à personne ni demander l'avis de qui que ce soit, y a pas de mal, hein, mon héros national.
Oublie pas mon gâteau au chocolat.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2014)

il faudrait également supprimer le mot Kouchner car il y a le mot "couche" dedans et couche c'est caca


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> il faudrait également supprimer le mot Kouchner car il y a le mot "couche" dedans et couche c'est caca




Il paraît qu'en cas de besoin, il connaît de bonnes maisons qui peuvent s'occuper de ça proprement, et avec les félicitations du jury.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2014)

Je vois qu'ici on est joueur.  

*Incarnez une pierre dans Rock Simulateur 2014*


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Juin 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Je vois qu'ici on est joueur.
> 
> 
> 
> *Incarnez une pierre dans Rock Simulateur 2014*




Ben chouette, je commençais à me lasser un peu de mon simulateur de chasse d'eau.
J'ai quand même un peu peur que ça demande trop de ressources vidéos pour tourner sur un windows émulé, non ?

Sinon, sympathiquement déjanté à souhait, le site...


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2014)

Un Paul Barril de poudre


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un Paul Barril de poudre



C'est sur qu'armes à feu + maladie de Parkinson, ça fait un coquetèle détonnant  :afraid:


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur qu'armes à feu + maladie de Parkinson, ça fait un coquetèle détonnant  :afraid:



Je peux le poster là ? 







:rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2014)

*Un employé de zoo tue une autruche et accuse un poney*


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h30 ----------

Des charlatans, des excentriques et le Kansas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Des charlatans, des excentriques et le Kansas



Ce lien renvoie vers le forum.


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce lien renvoie vers le forum.


Corrigé


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2014)

l'amorphophallus titanum de Nantes:
[YOUTUBE]X2B_fFBW7Es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2014)

Le bébé de la propagande nazie était juif

:love::love::love:


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Le bébé de la propagande nazie était juive
> 
> :love::love::love:



+1 avec la photo 






[Édith]

Sarko a les pompes super brillantes, merci Elkabbach

Sarko et son bingo...


----------



## legritch (3 Juillet 2014)

Interview vérité


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

De toutes façons, Nicolas Sarkozy n'a jamais beaucoup apprécié les juges. Je dirais que c'est de bonne guerre qu'il se défende dans son style usuel.
Concernant Elkabbach, le fait est que ce garçon est navrant, et depuis fort longtemps (il oeuvre sur La Chaîne Parlementaire, aussi ; chaîne assez intéressante, par ailleurs). Mais, en France, on ne fait rien contre les journalistes navrants, bidonneurs ou les deux. On les laisse même présenter le 20h sans état d'âme...


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> De toutes façons, Nicolas Sarkozy n'a jamais beaucoup apprécié les juges. Je dirais que c'est de bonne guerre qu'il se défende dans son style usuel.



Ça s'appelle un boomerang... 
Et il va se le reprendre :casse:


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

Je pense que le boomerang s'arrêtera de tournoyer que s'il est vraiment prouvé qu'il est coupable, condamné et, après appel et éventuel pourvoi en cassation, définitivement condamné.

Dans tout autre cas, il se débrouillera pour le renvoyer aussi fort que possible, le boomerang.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2014)

*Les enseignants deux fois plus insultés que les autres*

Encore une manifestation de l'effet Johnny Two Times 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD3y43cyddI


----------



## legritch (3 Juillet 2014)

Vie privée et Google


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Vie privée et Google



Ben mon cochon !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2014)

Même pas au boulot et bien payé 


http://www.tdg.ch/monde/europe/Il-t...ns-avoir-mis-un-pied-au-bureau/story/19991558


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2014)

http://www.google.com/killer-robots.txt


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2014)

*L'abus de heavy metal dangereux pour la santé*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2014)

Une lettre distribuée avec 83 ans de retard


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juillet 2014)

Que mangeait-il ? 

Mais bon, les petites manies des présidents, comment dire...


----------



## Berthold (4 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> *L'abus de heavy metal dangereux pour la santé*



Meme pas vrai, c'est l'abus de headbanging qui est mis en cause. Ceci dit, pas besoin d'être médecin pour s'en douter.


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Que mangeait-il ?
> 
> Mais bon, les petites manies des présidents, comment dire...


L'urinothérapie a encore des adeptes, même si c'est prouvé que c'est inefficace.


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Juillet 2014)

http://www.franceinfo.fr/actu/justi...re-3-4-millions-d-euros-pour-angouleme-527297

Il va falloir qu'on m'explique avec les taux structurés pourquoi la France a décidé d'aider cette banque alors qu'il y avait déjà la justice de saisie. Mieux encore avec l'aval de la commission européenne, du grand art, du grand n'importe quoi. 

Décision qui va faire jurisprudence en plus et c'était prévisible, largement, depuis 3 ans on le savait qu'il allait se faire condamner avec ces pratiques totalement illégales de présenter un taux structuré indexé sur une valeur monétaire comme un taux fixe !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Meme pas vrai, c'est l'abus de headbanging qui est mis en cause. Ceci dit, pas besoin d'être médecin pour s'en douter.


T'as déjà essayé d'aller à un concert de métal sans headbanguer?


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> même si c'est prouvé que c'est [l'urinothérapie] inefficace.




Heu... A ma connaissance personne n'a jamais cherché sérieusement à prouver quoi que ce soit dans un sens ou dans l'autre à propos de cette pratique... On doit pouvoir trouver des papiers dans les revues de psychiatrie, ou des cases report d'intoxication à l'urine, mais ça doit se limiter à ça (à moins de considérer TF1 ou M6 comme une source fiable).


----------



## Berthold (5 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as déjà essayé d'aller à un concert de métal sans headbanguer?


J'ai beaucoup pratiqué le metal, jamais le headbanging. T'façons maint'nant c'est trop tard, mes cervicales ne supporteraient plus.
 :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup pratiqué le metal



Tu as déjà pratiqué le style "classique" ? Lui, si.

[YOUTUBE]0bwzf1RudEI[/YOUTUBE]

Et quand il fait du métal, ça donne ça :

[YOUTUBE]N6lKT8REALw[/YOUTUBE]

Comme quoi, le metal ça mène à tout.


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2014)

c'est pas mon morceau préféré de X-JAPAN

[YOUTUBE]rh320OvUgUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Juillet 2014)

Finalement bof. A peine plus cher que l'orthodontiste (et ni plus ni moins utile à mon avis, mais bon).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

On ne le répétera jamais assez, mais attention au choix dans la date pendant les soldes.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Et quand il fait du métal, ça donne ça :
> 
> 
> Comme quoi, le metal ça mène à tout.



je ne connaissais pas du tout. j'aime beaucoup. ça me fait penser à Scorpion à sa grande époque.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

C'est vraiment pas mal du tout


----------



## Gwen (6 Juillet 2014)

Ma préférée de X Japan : Week end.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/0Ja7H5_Kxu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

Problème de vidéo


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2014)

Whoaaa, le modo noob !!!!

[youtube]0Ja7H5_Kxu0[/youtube]






gwen a dit:


> Ma préférée de X Japan : Week end.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/0Ja7H5_Kxu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (6 Juillet 2014)

enfin une bonne nouvelle, gros Gégé est en pleine forme !


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2014)

Après le supplice de l'ipod, l'orgasme assisté par ipad


----------



## Vin©ent (7 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as déjà essayé d'aller à un concert de métal sans headbanguer?



Ba, à Sdam, y parait que certaines personnes vont dans les Coffee Shop (uniquement) pour boire quelque chose...


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juillet 2014)

J'ai constaté, à la lecture d'un remarquable article apportant enfin un début réponse à propos de ces femmes qui tombent mystérieusement moins souvent enceintes quand elles prennent la pilule, en découvrant que la "pilule réduirait temporairement la fécondité" (sic : http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisien...-la-fecondite-feminine-04-07-2014-3976845.php), que j'avais raté cet autre bijou, nous expliquant que si votre chère compagne se met à vous regarder comme le bedonnant dégarni que vous êtes devenu, il est urgent de lui augmenter les doses de contraceptif : http://www.lechorepublicain.fr/fran...et-sur-la-satisfaction-sexuelle_11005464.html

"Souvent, les femmes qui prennent la pilule quand elles rencontrent leur partenaire trouvent ce même partenaire moins attirant physiquement quand elles arrêtent de la prendre". 

Evidemment, le fait qu'elle ait commencé à prendre la pilule quand vous étiez un jeune éphèbe tout musclé, et qu'elle l'ait stoppé 30 ans après quand vous êtes devenu beaucoup moins éphèbe et beaucoup moins musclé (sauf du ventre) n'a certainement rien a voir à l'affaire. 
Comment cela se pourrait-ce ?


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2014)

[youtube]3-SmQc8NGc0[/youtube]


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2014)

La pire honte de l'histoire ?

Alors déjà qu'on s'entende, la pire honte de l'histoire tout court ??? Ils sont gonflés les footeux !

Et si c'est la pire honte de l'histoire du Brésil, on doit pouvoir trouver deux trois trucs pires que ça, il me semble.

Ou alors, ils parlent de l'histoire avec un grand H. Celle du Foot. Là, évidemment, plus de discussion possible.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2014)

Bah. Si on y ajoute la facture sociale de tout ce cirque, il faut reconnaître que ça nest pas bien reluisant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah. Si on y ajoute la facture sociale de tout ce cirque, il faut reconnaître que ça nest pas bien reluisant.



En matière de honte footballistique, l'équipe de France a fait bien pire en 2010 avec l'épisode tragi-comique du bus duquel les joueurs refusaient de sortir.


----------



## Berthold (9 Juillet 2014)

Les jeux du cirque  Remarquez, on a progressé, en 2 000 ans : on ne jette plus personne aux lions. :sleep:

Quoique


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2014)

Boh ils sont le carnaval et le soleil toute l'année, ils vont pas se plaindre en plus


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2014)

Too sexy for Google


----------



## legritch (10 Juillet 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Too sexy for Google



Bizarre, la qualité de la vidéo est vraiment merdique, une VHS fait mieux. :mouais:


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2014)

Il est question de la pochette ici. Le vidéo à l'air d'avoir déjà 6 ans.
Et puis bon, je crois que le problème c'est le contenu, pas trop la qualité d'image


----------



## Berthold (11 Juillet 2014)

Évolution du comportement des consommateurs français

Comme quoi la crise peut avoir du bon.


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2014)

Depuis le début de la coupe du monde, 500 000 chômeurs Français ont retrouvé du travail.

Comme quoi le foot peut avoir du bon.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2014)

une blogueuse condamnée. 

à mon avis ça va plutot faire l'effet Barbara Streisand


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2014)

En tout cas, on a déjà une adresse de restaurant à éviter.


----------



## legritch (11 Juillet 2014)

Décoration de la table


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juillet 2014)

Bon, ouf! ça y est, c'est officiel : un ventre, ça se loue.
Vu ça par l'édito de Charb dans Charlie. Je serais assez d'accord avec Charb. Ces pauvres gens qui passent leur temps à chouiner qu'on s'en prend plus à eux qu'aux autres, qui souvent ne semblent même pas avoir un éclair de conscience de la façon dont ils traitent des êtres humains m'inspirent assez peu de compassion (peut-être parce qu'ils ne semblent pas un instant en avoir eux-mêmes, pour les exemplaires que j'ai pu voir s'exprimer).
Résumons : des couples qui peuvent débourser 90000 euros pour "louer" une mère porteuse aux Etats-Unis ou un peu moins dans des endroits moins glamour, qui ne semblent pas dérangés excessivement par ce détail et qui prennent la justice en otage (pour une fois, je l'utilise cette expression : comment appelle-t-on une man&#339;uvre où l'on tente de forcer la main de la justice, aveugle, rappelons-le pour décider entre entériner leurs veuleries ou foutre un gosse qui n'a rien demandé dans une situation pénible)?
Oui, il a raison Charb. Dans l'absolu, des "tout-pour-ma-gueule" est-ce que ce sont de bons exemples et de bons parents. Ils élèveront leur gosse dans la même logique qu'eux. Bonjour l'exemple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------

On va dire que je m'acharne, mais : 
- on ne sait toujours pas quand on l'aura cette hausse, et elle aura sans doute tellement noyé le poisson et enterré vivant le lombric entre deux qu'on ne saura plus rien, d'ailleurs...
- je viens d'apprendre que quand on augmente quelque chose et que finalement on ne l'augmente pas, on le baisse
- en même temps ça se tiendrait vu qu'elle annonce une baisse de 5% à partir d'une somme augmentée de 5%. En toute logique ça devrait donc aller au-delà de la somme avant la hausse (vous me suivez?). On va avoir une baisse de 0,25% ? Cool !!!
Les gestionnaires en charge de l'affaire doivent hululer pendant leur sommeil, les malheureux...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




Berthold a dit:


> Évolution du comportement des consommateurs français
> 
> Comme quoi la crise peut avoir du bon.



Cool! la société de production est en train de tuer la société de consommation... Je veux voir Janus s'ouvrir le bide, depuis le temps qu'il nous pourrit nos vies...


----------



## Berthold (13 Juillet 2014)

Tiens, je croyaus qu'il n'y avait que Serge Lama à se prendre pour Napoléon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2014)

*Les routiers sont sympas et grassouillets
*


----------



## Berthold (14 Juillet 2014)

La voix de son maître


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> La voix de son maître



Il est vieux, Larqué. Il a les idées de son époque.

Réponse dans le Monde : http://vazel.blog.lemonde.fr/2014/07/10/la-couleur-de-peau-ne-fait-pas-la-vitesse-du-footballeur/

Fermez le ban.


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il est vieux, Larqué. Il a les idées de son époque.


Racisme anti vieux?


----------



## Le docteur (14 Juillet 2014)

Il a dit Larqué, pas largué...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h53 ----------

Sinon, ils me font tous chier ces journaleux renifleurs de "dérapages" (le terme suffit à me filer des boutons, ainsi que des grosses envies de leur déraper dans la tronche). A la limite, je préfère encore l'autre foufou de la baballe, c'est pour dire si je les place bas.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2014)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Racisme anti vieux?



Même pas. Ya des plus vieux que lui qui restent jeunes desprit, cest-à-dire quils remettent en cause ce quon leur a enseigné, ce quils ont appris et ne se laissent pas enfermer dans les poncifs. Ils regardent chaque jour le monde avec un il neuf. Ya aussi des jeunes qui sont déjà vieux avant davoir grandis.

Larqué nest pas raciste. Il est enkysté dans les certitudes dun autre temps à en paraître stupide. Il ne fait quexprimer un lieu commun démenti par la réalité mais nen tient pas compte. Cest une curiosité sociologique, sans plus. Platini est pareil quand il parle de la vidéo.

Jappelle ça des «*vieux cons*». Même si _lâge ne fait rien à laffaire, quand on est con, on est con_.


----------



## Berthold (15 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jappelle ça des «*vieux cons*». Même si _lâge ne fait rien à laffaire, quand on est con, on est con_.



Ah ce Georges, une référence qui ne vieillit pas !


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2014)

L'actualité c'est la fin de la coupe du monde de foot.
Aujourd'hui retour triomphal des vainqueurs à Berlin.
Après un mois d'intense folie médiatique
on peut se demander si notre vie a changé.

Euh ! Seulement un mois de vieillissement...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2014)

Oscar doit être bon parce que se battre avec des appareillages cela ne doit pas être facile de tenir debout. 


avec les miens du vent fort me fait tomber :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2014)

La vraie info que vous devriez surveiller :
http://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article...ue-de-devaster-l-afrique_4457625_1651302.html


----------



## legritch (16 Juillet 2014)

*Les Jedi rejettent les accusations de « problèmes dintégration » de leur communauté soulevées par le Chancelier 
*


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2014)

Accident dramatique à Libourne!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2014)

*Un psychiatre argentin abat son voisin après une bagarre entre leurs caniches*

Comme l'écrit un commentateur : « J'ai cru que je lisais le Gorafi.... ».


----------



## legritch (17 Juillet 2014)

*Le numéro 2 du Hamas abattu sur une plage de Gaza*


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un psychiatre argentin abat son voisin après une bagarre entre leurs caniches*
> 
> Comme l'écrit un commentateur : « J'ai cru que je lisais le Gorafi.... ».


Ça, les psychiatres, on sait que ce ne sont pas des êtres parfaits (_cf._ Radovan Karadi&#263


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2014)

*Les ultra-riches sont encore plus riches que ce qu'on pensait*


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les ultra-riches sont encore plus riches que ce qu'on pensait*


Si tu te mets à croire les études de la BCE, tout part à vau-l'eau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Si tu te mets à croire les études de la BCE, tout part à vau-l'eau.


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2014)

La BCE a-t-elle des fonds propres ?
D'où viennent-ils ?
Qui paye les employés de la BCE ?
...


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2014)

Réponse à la dernière question : je dirais "nous".

Et personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Juillet 2014)

loustic a dit:


> L'actualité c'est la fin de la coupe du monde de foot.
> Aujourd'hui retour triomphal des vainqueurs à Berlin.
> Après un mois d'intense folie médiatique
> on peut se demander si notre vie a changé.
> ...



Hallucinant comme je suis passé à côté de tout ça... mais à un point!
Enfin! Pour être honnête c'est surtout l'intérêt des autres pour ça que je trouve hallucinant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Les ultra-riches sont encore plus riches que ce qu'on pensait*



Eclairez ma lanterne* pourquoi les ultrapauvres ne s'occupent pas de leur cas au lieu de se concentrer sur d'autres ultrapauvres immigrés.

*lapsus ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Hallucinant comme je suis passé à côté de tout ça... mais à un point!
> Enfin! Pour être honnête c'est surtout l'intérêt des autres pour ça que je trouve hallucinant...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------
> ...



Ya que le foot qui sauve.


Les ultra-pauvres sont trop préoccupés à survivre pour sen prendre à qui que ce soit. Ce sont ceux qui sont en passe dêtre déclassés qui sen prennent à ceux quils voient comme des concurrents ou des profiteurs dun système social de plus en plus chiche.

Pourquoi on ne sen prend pas aux ultra-riches ? Parce quils sont encore trop nombreux et quil faut y ajouter leurs inféodés. Ça fait environ le tiers de lélectorat. Cest pour cela que rien ne bouge. Ils nont pas peur des pauvres, contrairement à ce quil ce passait au XXe siècle.


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2014)

çà risque de chauffer un peu...

Un avion de ligne abattu par un missile (!!)


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...-boeing-777-malaysia-airlines-en-ukraine.html


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2014)

Dans quelques jours, des Iphones, iPad, et MacBook vont se mettre en route localisés  en Ukraine...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2014)

patlek a dit:


> çà risque de chauffer un peu...
> 
> Un avion de ligne abattu par un missile (!!)
> 
> ...



Comme j&#8217;ai lu un jour : les balles perdues ne le seront pas pour tout le monde.

Maintenant, laisse des missiles sol-airs dans les mains de gros cons (quel que soit leur camp)&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2014)

L'Europe veut protéger les kilts écossais


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> L'Europe veut protéger les kilts écossais



Ce n'est pas con de vouloir protéger les produits non-alimentaires sous une appellation contrôlée.
On aura enfin un couteau Laguiole IGP pour découper le jambon de Bayonne IGP !


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2014)

Il va peut-être falloir se  dépêcher... d'attendre. Pour l'instant, l'Ecosse semble devoir rester dans le Royaume-Uni mais la partie n'est pas encore jouée d'ici septembre. Et une fois indépendante, l'Ecosse ne serait plus européenne (enfin, pas immédiatement, semble-t-il).


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2014)

Vive l'Ecosse !

Vive Les Causses !

Vive les Corses !

Tout plein de bonnes choses partout à encourager.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2014)

Quinze kilomètres de bouchons au tunnel du Gothard samedi matin


> Cette surcharge de trafic entre Erstfeld et Göschenen (UR) oblige les automobilistes à patienter jusqu'à deux heures et 45 minutes dans les embouteillages


 juste assez pour taper un carton


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2014)

Ils auraient pu tranquillement s'emm.rder chez eux !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juillet 2014)

Arbeit macht frei.

http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/en-boli...des-l-age-de-10-ans-18-07-2014-1847321_24.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2014)

*Ça lui apprendra à bouffer du lion*


----------



## legritch (19 Juillet 2014)

darwin awards


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2014)

Ouf, heureusement y'a Google, sinon, on comprendrait rien à Secret Story.
Le Huffington Post suggère en prime un scénario intéressant pour le prochain Vit ma vie : le tragique quotidien d'un producteur de foie gras anatidaephobique.
Et dire que bêtement, la cubiculacétophobie, je croyais que c'était la peur irraisonnée des cubitainers d'acétone.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouf, heureusement y'a Google, sinon, on comprendrait rien à Secret Story.
> Le Huffington Post suggère en prime un scénario intéressant pour le prochain Vit ma vie : le tragique quotidien d'un producteur de foie gras anatidaephobique.
> Et dire que bêtement, la cubiculacétophobie, je croyais que c'était la peur irraisonnée des cubitainers d'acétone.



Non. Incroyable ! On peut apprendre des choses en regardant Secret Story ? 

Parce que sinon, je ne supporte ce programme que dans cette version :

[YOUTUBE]0a0evNLCzy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Non. Incroyable ! On peut apprendre des choses en regardant Secret Story ?



Oui, enfin, non, je veux dire faut relativiser.
J'ai appris un truc en lisant un article dans le Monde à propos de Secret Story.
Nuance  

Mais si j'aurais regardé, après tout, j'aurais t'appris la curcurbiphobie des chats, c'est vrai.

Sinon, très sympa, ta version 

Evidemment tout ceci a donné lieu à une âpre discussion familiale, et ma fille, en a profité pour abattre une croyance qu'on nous transmet tous depuis les cours d'école : anticonstitutionnellement n'est pas le mot le plus long de la langue française. Il est même ridiculement court.
Ecrabouillé par l'hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobie (Tout le monde aura deviné qu'il s'agit, semble-t-il, de la phobie des mot longs).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2014)

*Parler de manière abstraite est un signe de pouvoir*

Parfait. J'ai qu'à continuer comme ça.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Parler de manière abstraite est un signe de pouvoir*
> 
> Parfait. J'ai qu'à continuer comme ça.



Fais gaffe quand même de pas pousser le jeu trop loin :



> «Être complètement vague vous rendra juste stupide.»


----------



## patlek (21 Juillet 2014)

Bah, ce qu' il ne fautpas c' est causer abscons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2014)

Autant que possible, il faut viser la simplicité. Quand on traite de questions complexes, il y a cependant un niveau de complexité en-dessous duquel on ne peut pas descendre sous peine de dire n'importe quoi. Les gens qui ne comprennent rien à un sujet mais qui veulent tout de même s'autoriser à en parler ont un intérêt évident à faire passer leurs contradicteurs plus savants pour inutilement jargonnants.


----------



## patlek (21 Juillet 2014)

"Il est mignon, c' est votre petit-fils??"

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/afrique-sud-garçon-9-ans-remarie-femme-62-120713245.html


"cette union était un simple rituel et non un mariage contractuel. Sa mère a également rassuré les villageois : "après le mariage de l'année dernière, les gens n'arrêtaient pas de se demander s'ils allaient vivre ensemble, dormir ensemble ou avoir des enfants, mais une fois la cérémonie passée, c'était comme si rien n'avait changé"
Read more at http://www.atlantico.fr/atlantico-light/afrique-sud-garcon-9-ans-se-remarie-avec-femme-62-ans-pour-faire-plaisir-ancetres-1673358.html#Kgpd02hjySFqD04C.99"


(Ouf)


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2014)

Une Miss en bikini courageuse


----------



## legritch (22 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Le docteur (23 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Parler de manière abstraite est un signe de pouvoir*
> 
> Parfait. J'ai qu'à continuer comme ça.



Ce n'est pas d'un langage abstrait dont on parle, ou alors dans le sens péjoratif du terme. Ce qu'on a prouvé, c'est que la verbalisation creuse est un signe de pouvoir (pas étonnant non plus, ça fait tellement longtemps que les communicants nous commu-niquent qu'on s'est habitué).
Par contre, toi, t'as aucune chance. Les gens veulent de l'abstrait qu'ils comprennent bien et qui ne veut rien dire.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2014)

Ta dernière phrase est tout de même (au mieux) paradoxale. En plus d'être méprisante, comme souvent.


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2014)

Peut-être allons-nous assister à une vraie disputatio entre un polyphilososphe et un docteur ès tout.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2014)

N'oublions pas la judicieuse assertion de Robert Musil selon laquelle un homme qui aurait _toutes_ les qualités serait un homme _sans_ qualité.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2014)

On n'arrête  pas le progrès

http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/inno...-smartphone-etanche-23-07-2014-1848435_48.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> N'oublions pas la judicieuse assertion de Robert Musil selon laquelle un homme qui aurait _toutes_ les qualités serait un homme _sans_ qualité.



L'allemand _Eigenschaften_ a, comme le français _qualités_, deux sens possibles : 1) traits positifs, vertus ; 2) caractéristiques, idiosyncrasies. 

_L'Homme sans qualités_, ce n'est pas un homme qui manque de qualités au premier sens du terme, c'est l'homme qui ne s'est enclos dans aucune idiosyncrasie, mais qui se retrouve de ce fait dans un rapport d'étrangeté à soi et au monde, dans l'impersonnalité de la personnalité qui est une manifestation de la crise moderne de la conscience de soi.

Voir http://www.erudit.org/revue/TCE/2004/v/n76/011215ar.html#no9


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> L'allemand _Eigenschaften_ a, comme le français _qualités_, deux sens possibles : 1) traits positifs, vertus ; 2) caractéristiques, idiosyncrasies.
> 
> _L'Homme sans qualités_, ce n'est pas un homme qui manque de qualités au premier sens du terme, c'est l'homme qui ne s'est enclos dans aucune idiosyncrasie, mais qui se retrouve de ce fait dans un rapport d'étrangeté à soi et au monde, dans l'impersonnalité de la personnalité qui est une manifestation de la crise moderne de la conscience de soi.
> 
> Voir http://www.erudit.org/revue/TCE/2004/v/n76/011215ar.html#no9



Jai pas perdu ma journée

(aucune ironie)


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2014)

Suivez le Concordia en direct !
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/zoom:8/mmsi:247359600


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jai pas perdu ma journée
> 
> (aucune ironie)


On peut aussi lire le roman dans l'excellente traduction de Philippe Jaccottet (poète et traducteur suisse) sans la ramener. 
Et avec un soupçon d'humour ou d'ironie, justement...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2014)

Nez délicats s'abstenir


----------



## legritch (24 Juillet 2014)

Non au mariage gay! Enfin, sauf pour mon fils&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Non au mariage gay! Enfin, sauf pour mon fils



Ah! Ces humains


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Non au mariage gay! Enfin, sauf pour mon fils


Je ne vois pas bien la logique du maire. Comportement bizarre...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien la logique du maire. Comportement bizarre...



Lêtre humain na pas à être logique.

Visiblement, il tient plus compte de son fils que de ses convictions.

Personnellement, je trouve cela rassurant.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien la logique du maire. Comportement bizarre...




Il ne faut pas dire « Fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau.


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lêtre humain na pas à être logique.
> 
> Visiblement, il tient plus compte de son fils que de ses convictions.
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve cela rassurant.


C'est un bon sujet de dissertation, ça.


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Non au mariage gay! Enfin, sauf pour mon fils





Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah! Ces humains





bompi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien la logique du maire. Comportement bizarre...



Y'a eu exactement la même chose avec un résponable Républicain qui avait changé d'avis pour le même motif 

http://gawker.com/5990719/top-republican-switches-sides-on-gay-marriage-after-son-comes-out
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/15/rob-portman-gay-marriage_n_2881805.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> On peut aussi lire le roman dans l'excellente traduction de Philippe Jaccottet (poète et traducteur suisse) sans la ramener.
> Et avec un soupçon d'humour ou d'ironie, justement...



Apparemment, l'humour et l'ironie à ton égard que contenait mon post t'ont échappé.


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Apparemment, l'humour et l'ironie à ton égard que contenait mon post t'ont échappé.


Apparemment.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un bon sujet de dissertation, ça.



Pourquoi un sujet de Philo pour le prochain Bac ??


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Pourquoi un sujet de Philo pour le prochain Bac ??


Voui.
Tu as de quoi faire une copie assez dense.

Pour ceux qui croient en une loi des séries (ce qui n'est pas mon cas), ça commence à faire beaucoup d'avions tombés en quelques jours.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Voui.
> Tu as de quoi faire une copie assez dense.
> 
> Pour ceux qui croient en une loi des séries (ce qui n'est pas mon cas), ça commence à faire beaucoup d'avions tombés en quelques jours.



Ce nest pas la loi des séries, simplement la loi de la gravitation de notre bon Isaac Newton.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lêtre humain na pas à être logique.
> 
> .


 Ce d'autant que le monde réel est parfaitement anormal et que la vie  n'est pas prévisible


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Ce d'autant que le monde réel est parfaitement anormal et que la vie  n'est pas prévisible





Heureusement qu'elle n'est pas prévisible


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2014)

*Mince, la France a disparu* 







https://twitter.com/latimes/status/492441175656525825/photo/1


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2014)

Flight 17
Flight 17
Bizarre...


----------



## patlek (25 Juillet 2014)

Petite annonce


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2014)

http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/tele...es-uniformes-de-prison-trop-cool_1561393.html

Je trouve ce shérif bien optimiste. Quand on voit ce que portaient certain dans les années 70, je ne serait pas aussi affirmatif que lui concernant les prochaines tendances de la mode.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2014)

Si la rayure revient à la mode, c'est JPG qui va être content !


----------



## legritch (25 Juillet 2014)

Intégrisme, crétinisme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2014)

*Les trois grands constructeurs automobiles allemands veulent lancer des plans d'économies*

Cela devrait améliorer la compétitivité déjà excellente de lindustrie automobile allemande. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi les constructeurs allemands demanderont à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture pour améliorer leur compétitivité. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi les constructeurs allemands demanderont à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture pour améliorer leur compétitivité. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi les constructeurs allemands demanderont à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture pour améliorer leur compétitivité. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi

Jadore ce jeu.


----------



## legritch (25 Juillet 2014)

C'est beau l'amûr


----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Les trois grands constructeurs automobiles allemands veulent lancer des plans d'économies*
> 
> Cela devrait améliorer la compétitivité déjà excellente de lindustrie automobile allemande. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi les constructeurs allemands demanderont à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture pour améliorer leur compétitivité. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi les constructeurs allemands demanderont à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture pour améliorer leur compétitivité. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi les constructeurs allemands demanderont à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture pour améliorer leur compétitivité. À la suite de quoi, les concurrents devront faire dimportants efforts en demandant à leurs salariés de se serrer la ceinture. À la suite de quoi
> 
> Jadore ce jeu.



A la suite de quoi, il n'y aura plus aucun employés pour fabriquer quoique ce soit...  Ah! Mais non! On me dit qu'il y aura des robots à leur place.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2014)

jonson a dit:


> A la suite de quoi, il n'y aura plus aucun employés pour fabriquer quoique ce soit...  Ah! Mais non! On me dit qu'il y aura des robots à leur place.



Tes fou. Les robots ça coûte trop cher. Yen a déjà un paquet.

Non. On trouvera toujours des gens qui trimeront pour un bol de soupe, ou quon ne fera travailler que 18 heures/semaine et seront obligés de se chercher un deuxième boulot.

Au pire, on embauchera personne mais on louera les services dune société qui nous mettra à disposition du personnel (nos anciens employés).

Que du bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2014)

petit clin d'oeil a un zèbre 
http://www.europe1.fr/MediaCenter/E...une-vie-dans-la-vie-Alexandre-Jardin-1498657/


----------



## legritch (26 Juillet 2014)

Un jeu qui tourne dans votre navigateur, par Microsoft. Sisi. &#128522;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------

Toulouse économise 1.000.000 en passant à LibreOffice


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

Une discothèque des Baléares fermée après une "fellation collective"


----------



## legritch (26 Juillet 2014)

Croix anti-masturbation


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Croix anti-masturbation


Alors !!! ils ne peuvent plus se la tenir pour aller uriner ... :love:


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Croix anti-masturbation


J'essaye de me persuader que c'est un _fake_...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Croix anti-masturbation



C'est de l'initiation au SM ?


----------



## legritch (26 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> J'essaye de me persuader que c'est un _fake_...



Quand on regarde ailleurs sur le site, on ne doute plus beaucoup


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2014)

Faire de la masturbation un viol contre soi-même, c'est assez fort 

 Je n'y aurais jamais pensé


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Faire de la masturbation un viol contre soi-même, c'est assez fort
> 
> Je n'y aurais jamais pensé



Moi non plus


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> J'essaye de me persuader que c'est un _fake_...




Heu... Ce site est juste un gigantesque Gorafi spécialisé à propos de la masturbation. 
J'aimerais bien en connaitre la genèse (pas de la masturbation, mais du site), par contre. Les mecs qui font ce trucs sont déchainés 

Sinon, c'est plein de délires sympas (dont certains me rappellent furieusement South Park) : j'ai bien aimé l'article village de Sibérie qui a disparu à cause de l'impact environnemental de l'activité masturbatoire asiatique. Après ce qui est à la fois jubilatoire et déstabilisant, ce sont les réactions et commentaires des internautes. Là, on sait plus du tout ce qui relève du fake ou de la réalité : certains sont franchement inquiétants. 
J'ai mis quelques "Pray for" ici et là 

Sinon, pas de panique : l'objet est juste un assemblage taquin de diverses attelles.


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Juillet 2014)

ils oublient que pour beaucoup, la masturbation est l'introduction à la géographie.

Combien d'entre nous avons nous découvert la dérive des incontinents grace à la main de god? Compris les phénomènes climatiques en engendrant des flux incontrôlables à cote desquels les Tsunami sont à l'humanité ce que sont les ruisseaux?

Et la physique? "tout volume plongé dans un liquide déplace son même volume". Ah!

Hein? dites?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Juillet 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Et la physique? "tout volume plongé dans un liquide déplace son même volume". Ah!
> 
> 
> 
> Hein? dites?



 Je dis que si à chaque fois tu te retrouves plongé dans suffisamment de volume pour déplacer ton corps, et ben, respect.






C'était donc toi ?


----------



## Average Joe (27 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Nez délicats s'abstenir



"Peu importe ce que je sens si ce que je vois ne me plaît pas" déclare une des participantes. Tu m'étonnes. En dépit des fantasmes les phéromones ne jouent aucun rôle dans l'humanité pour la même raison qu'elles n'en jouent pas chez les autres grands singes ou les cétacés : comme eux nous ne sommes pas équipés des récepteurs pour les recevoir et les zones associées dans le cerveau (pour les analyser) n'existent pas. Le récepteur en question est l'organe de Jacobson qui, s'il avait existé en nous serait dans notre palais.
0


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2014)

Ce fil est d'une grande richesse : philosophie, physique, SVT...


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> "Peu importe ce que je sens si ce que je vois ne me plaît pas" déclare une des participantes. Tu m'étonnes. En dépit des fantasmes les phéromones ne jouent aucun rôle dans l'humanité pour la même raison qu'elles n'en jouent pas chez les autres grands singes ou les cétacés : comme eux nous ne sommes pas équipés des récepteurs pour les recevoir et les zones associées dans le cerveau (pour les analyser) n'existent pas. Le récepteur en question est l'organe de Jacobson qui, s'il avait existé en nous serait dans notre palais.
> 0


Je n'ose imaginer les plats que l'on aurait pu avoir si c'était le cas 
Jarret de porc, ses Knödel, et sa sauce à la bière & aux phéromones :sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2014)

Une étude de 1995, dans laquelle des femmes devaient renifler des t-shirts imprégnés de sueur masculine et choisir celui qui leur plaisait le plus, a montré que les femmes étaient attirées par les T-shirts portés par les hommes dont le système immunitaire différait le plus fortement du leur. Ces préférences étaient inversées lorsque les femmes du groupe-témoin prenaient des contraceptifs oraux.

http://www.coherer.org/pub/mhc.pdf (en anglais)


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2014)

Il y a d'assez nombreuses études de ce genre ; ce que je me demande c'est ce qu'en déduisent les scientifiques (ou supposés tels) qui les mènent ? Ça débouche sur quelque chose ces études ?


----------



## legritch (27 Juillet 2014)

J'ai vu il n'y a pas longtemps dans un émission scientifique : dans une salle d'attente occupée par des femmes on avait imprégné un siège de phéromones mâles, durant la journée aucune femme ne s'est assises sur cette chaise.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2014)

À part suggérer aux femmes qui recherchent un partenaire de ne pas se prononcer sur le désir que leur inspire une odeur corporelle lorsqu'elle prennent la pilule, ni avant d'avoir réellement reniflé la sueur non-masquée par le parfum de l'homme en question, l'étude que j'ai citée ne semble mèner à rien de concret. Et le fait de choisir un partenaire génétiquement proche ne débouche probablement pas sur des inconvénients automatiques tels qu'ils justifient une paranoïa liée aux odeurs ou le choix d'une stricte politique d'abstinence sexuelle de la part des femmes enrhumées (quoique cela puisse attirer certains pervers raffinés, si j'en crois mes souvenirs, peut-être embellis par le temps, du passage de _Lolita_ où Humbert Humbert tire une jouissance particulière de ses ébats avec sa jeune amante/victime enrhumée et enfiévrée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Par contre, c'est un peu plus intéressant du point de vue de l'anthropologie, dans la mesure où cela apporte des éléments de réflexion intéressants sur la question toujours débattue des déterminants biologiques et/ou cuturels de la prohibition de l'inceste : les humains disposent-ils d'un sens particulier qui leur permettrait instinctivement d'éviter l'accouplement avec des partenaires génétiquement trop proches d'eux ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2014)

http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/bre...-va-etre-a-nouveau-autorise_4463385_3222.html

«*Les États-Unis sont le seul pays à être passé de la barbarie à la décadence sans connaître la civilisation.*»
Georges Clemenceau


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2014)

De quoi encore augmenter la criminalité


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a d'assez nombreuses études de ce genre ; ce que je me demande c'est ce qu'en déduisent les scientifiques (ou supposés tels) qui les mènent ? Ça débouche sur quelque chose ces études ?



Non, rien de concret.
Ah, si, les spays de phéromones pour empêcher les chats mal castrés de pisser sur tes canapés en cuir. 
Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est assez à la mode ces courants neuro-physho-pharmaco-biologistes qui expliquent réduire à des sécrétions diverses endocrines ou exocrines nos émotions, sentiments et comportements. C'est toujours un grand moment quand ils viennent faire une communication dans un congrès ou un truc du genre. J'ai comme ça un souvenir encore ému de ces italiens venus nous expliquer que l'attachement à un partenaire était lié à "la sécrétion d'ocytocine déclenchée au cours du coït vaginal". Un rare moment de poésie romantique qui nous ouvre des pans entiers d'une nouvelle médecine consacrée au traitement de l'attachement anormal à divers objets (voire à certains légumes).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------

Sinon, toutes les bouches ne sont pas aussi faciles à nourrir (ou : avoir les crocs, pour certains, c'est pas une petite plaisanterie).
Et dire qu'il aurait pu devenir un requin de la finance, soupire sa mère.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/bre...-va-etre-a-nouveau-autorise_4463385_3222.html
> 
> «*Les États-Unis sont le seul pays à être passé de la barbarie à la décadence sans connaître la civilisation.*»
> Georges Clemenceau



Ouaip.
Allez tirer un coup dans les quartiers chauds, ça veut pas du tout dire la même chose que chez nous, là bas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> De quoi encore augmenter la criminalité



Non. Le taux de criminalité est en chute marquée aux États-Unis depuis le pic des années 80. Le taux d'homicide par armes à feu a notamment diminué, en dépit d'une forte progression du nombre d'armes en circulation. Il n'y a clairement pas de corrélation observable entre les deux, même si cela paraît effectivement contre-intuitif.

http://www.disastercenter.com/crime/uscrime.htm

http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2013/05/07/gun-homicide-rate-down-49-since-1993-peak-public-unaware/


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Non. Le taux de criminalité est en chute marquée aux États-Unis depuis le pic des années 80. Le taux d'homicide par armes à feu a notamment diminué, en dépit d'une forte progression du nombre d'armes en circulation. Il n'y a clairement pas de corrélation observable entre les deux, même si cela paraît effectivement contre-intuitif.
> 
> http://www.disastercenter.com/crime/uscrime.htm
> 
> http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2013/05/07/gun-homicide-rate-down-49-since-1993-peak-public-unaware/



Ah, oui, effectivement.
Mais bon :
http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...s-a-feu-30-000-morts-par-an_1813806_3222.html
Et il y a ici et dans la page du Guardian qui y est référencée une statistique état par état qui montre bien qu'on ne peut pas raisonner pour les USA globalement, et qui fait comprendre que l'état de Washington a quelque velléité de légiférer à propos des armes 
Et quand même, dans beaucoup d'études épidémiologiques médicales il existe une corrélation très claire (et logique) entre la disponibilité d'un dispositif létal dans un groupe de population et le taux de mortalité lié à celui-ci (pour le suicide c'est complètement établi, pour le meurtre, il y a pas mal de papiers, quand même, sans oublier les accidents).

Je reste donc dubitatif...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ah, oui, effectivement.
> Mais bon :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...s-a-feu-30-000-morts-par-an_1813806_3222.html
> Et il y a ici et dans la page du Guardian qui y est référencée une statistique état par état qui montre bien qu'on ne peut pas raisonner pour les USA globalement, et qui fait comprendre que l'état de Washington a quelque velléité de légiférer à propos des armes
> ...



L'article du _Monde_ ne nous apprend qu'une chose : beaucoup de gens meurent du fait d'armes à feu aux États-Unis. Mais est-on absolument sûr qu'une réglementation plus sévère ferait chuter ces chiffres ? Cela jouerait certainement sur les accidents de manipulation. Bien qu'en progression, ils restent cependant marginaux comme facteur de mortalité (c'est le nombre de blessés qui progresse, ce qui n'est pas rien, évidemment). 

En ce qui concerne la criminalité, l'interprétation est complexe, mais les chiffres sont là, aussi bizarres qu'ils paraissent : la criminalité diminue, y compris les homicides par armes à feu, malgré l'explosion du nombre de ces dernières. L'explication la plus plausible est d'ordre démographique. La légalisation de l'avortement (arrêt de la cour suprême Roe v. Wade de 1973)  et la diffusion pratiques contraceptives dans les années 70 ont provoqué une chute massive du nombre de naissances non désirées dans les milieux sociaux les plus défavorisés qui sont aussi les plus criminogènes. Vingt ans plus tard, on a commencé à en voir les conséquences par une réduction de la population de jeunes susceptibles de commettre des crimes (ce n'est pas pour être anti-jeunes : statistiquement, les adolescents et jeunes adultes sont les populations les plus criminogènes). Ce n'est pas forcément un argument en faveur de la maîtrise de la fécondité, mais plutôt un argument en faveur du contrôle social.

Pour ce qui est des suicides, l'expérience canadienne montrent que la réduction du nombre d'armes à feu possédées légalement, à la suite d'un durcissement de la législation, a entraîné une diminution du nombre de suicides par arme à feu, ce qui est parfaitement logique, comme tu l'as signalé ; mais le taux de suicides global s'est maintenu, du fait de l'essor des méthodes de substitution (pendaison, chute dans le vide, empoisonnement). Ce résultat est non moins logique : on ne se suicide pas parce que l'on dispose d'armes à feu, mais parce que l'on est suicidaire à un moment sonné. Le Japon, qui a depuis leur introduction sur l'archipel, une législation draconienne sur les armes à feu, a un taux de suicide plus élevé que celui des États-Unis, lequel est aussi très inférieur à celui de la France. Si l'on consulte les statistiques mondiales en la matière, le suicide est sans aucun rapport avec la facilité d'accès aux armes à feu. Le taux de suicide aux États-Unis est plutôt faible pour un pays développé, assez constant depuis plusieurs décennies, et manifestement indépendant du surarmement privé auquel on a assisté dans ce pays durant la même période. Évidemment, les pays où il y a beaucoup d'armes à feu ont des taux élevés de suicides par ce moyen. L'essentiel demeure que là où les armes à feu sont rares, les gens font le nécessaire autrement, parce que ce qui compte en la matière est la motivation, non le moyen.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> L'essentiel demeure que là où les armes à feu sont rares, les gens font le nécessaire autrement, parce que ce qui compte en la matière est la motivation, non le moyen.




Je te rejoins sur l'essentiel sauf sur cette citation qui mériterait un débat qui n'a pas lieu d'être ici (et qui a posé par exemple la question de laisser l'arme à disposition au domicile des conscrits suisses).
Sinon, pour le moyen, effectivement, tu n'as pas idée à quel point les gens peuvent être inventifs.
Je recommande à ceux qui voudraient creuser la question : Viande froide cornichons d'Edouard Launet (https://itunes.apple.com/fr/book/viande-froide-cornichons/id453682665?mt=11), un monument d'humour noir sur la question, très bien référencé, ce qui ne gâche rien. On y apprend tout sur le suicide à la tronçonneuse, à l'explosif, et même à la scie à main, en passant par les conséquences désastreuses collatérales des suicides aux insecticides, mais, surtout, on découvre toute la rigueur obsessionnelle et parfois tout de même un poil facétieuse de l'étonnant milieu des médecins légistes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2014)

En fait, si l'on est un gros blaireau et que l'on souhaite vraiment se suicider tout en tuant d'autres personnes, inutile de s'équiper d'une carabine m4 avec visée holographique. Une grosse voiture suffit :

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...-pour-le-plaisir-d-embeter-obama_1561084.html


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> En fait, si l'on est un gros blaireau et que l'on souhaite vraiment se suicider .../...


J'attends avec impatience une étude statistique du taux de suicide en fonction du QI. Parce que vu les proportions respectives de gros blaireaux et de génies dans la population doit y avoir un truc, m'est avis...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> l'on est suicidaire à un moment sonné.



Quelle jolie coquille ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------

Recherche statut désespérément&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2014)

http://www.legorafi.fr/2014/07/15/ivre-elle-lit-lintegralite-des-conditions-dutilisation-ditunes/

Et vous ? Ça vous est déjà arrivé ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2014)

Considérez vous logique que le peuple Américain soit armé ? Pensez vous que l'Europe devrait elle faire de même  ?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.legorafi.fr/2014/07/15/ivre-elle-lit-lintegralite-des-conditions-dutilisation-ditunes/
> 
> 
> 
> Et vous ? Ça vous est déjà arrivé ?




Les réactions des internautes sont pas mal.
Un a déniché ça dans les CGU D'iTunes : "Vous acceptez également de ne pas utiliser le Logiciel Apple à des fins non autorisées par la législation des États-Unis, ce qui inclut, sans limitation, le développement, la conception, la fabrication ou la production de missiles et darmes nucléaires, chimiques ou biologiques"

Je vais quand même les emmener en vacances, je sens un certain potentiel dans ce texte fondateur.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

Les Suisses remettent en cause les forfaits fiscaux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2014)

Au Vietnam, manger du chat, c'est tendance !


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Considérez vous logique que le peuple Américain soit armé ? Pensez vous que l'Europe devrait elle faire de même  ?


Oui (en fait, je ne sais pas si c'est _logique_ mais ça se comprend très bien : c'est, d'une certaine manière, constitutif du pays (avec et sans jeu de mot)).
Non (autre(s) contexte(s), autre histoire, je ne vois pas bien ce que ça apporterait de positif).


----------



## Average Joe (28 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Oui (en fait, je ne sais pas si c'est _logique_ mais ça se comprend très bien : c'est, d'une certaine manière, constitutif du pays (avec et sans jeu de mot)).
> 
> Non (autre(s) contexte(s), autre histoire, je ne vois pas bien ce que ça apporterait de positif).



Surtout qu'ici manifestement ceux qui ont envie d'être enfouraillés comme des porte-avions le sont, législation ou pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2014)

Le rapport aux armes change avec le temps. La législation française était remarquablement libérale après 1870 (quasiment rien n'était interdit), en vue d'encourager l'industrie armurière nationale et le développement des sociétés de tir dans l'optique de la Revanche. Les armes réglementaires de l'armée française étaient en vente libre. Le pacifisme de l'entre-deux-guerres et les événements du 6 février 1934 ont entraîné un revirement radical. C'est à partir de là qu'on a introduit une classification des armes en diverses catégories (de guerre, de chasse, de défense, de collection&#8230, avec une réglementation de la détention et du port très restrictive. On ne peut pas dire que cela correspond à une tradition française. Le contexte fait tout. L'obsession de s'armer est la marque d'un malaise. La peur panique des armes aussi. Ce sont deux manières différentes d'exprimer une crise radicale de confiance en l'autre : dans le premier cas, on ne se fie qu'à soi-même pour être protégé du voisin ; dans l'autre cas, on ne croit qu'à l'intervention autoritaire de l'État.


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2014)

Je ne sais pas si on doit parler de "peur panique" pour l'Europe et, en l'occurrence, pour la France.

Après tout, comme indiqué ci-dessus, tu peux obtenir le droit de détenir une arme à feu, t'entraîner à tirer (à l'arc, aussi bien  ; je ne sais pas pour l'arbalète...)

Je suppose que, malgré tout, il est plus difficile de pouvoir, à titre privé, s'entraîner facilement avec des armes de guerre : mortier, mitrailleuse lourde, éventuellement char d'assaut et j'en passe, comme peuvent le faire les Étazuniens, au moins dans certains états (l'Oregon est un état assez en vue, je crois, pour les entraînements : il y a de l'espace libre, faut dire).

Nos amis suisses ont sans doute un rapport aux armes plus équilibré (moins de crainte, guère de frénésie) que les deux extrèmes.

PS : ayant dû faire mon service militaire, j'ai tiré avec un fusil datant de... va savoir quelle guerre ! mèzaussi avec un FAMAS. Sans enthousiasme, mais l'appréhension passe vite. Nettoyer l'arme est fastidieux mais ça occupe. Le côté plaisant est la nécessité de la concentration.
Toutefois, j'eusse préféré une arme de poing, je pense. Mon problème principal étant celui de voir la cible, difficile tâche quand on est bigleux et daltonien (un truc vert sur un fond vert, super loin, comment le repèrer ?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si on doit parler de "peur panique" pour l'Europe et, en l'occurrence, pour la France.



Tout à fait d'accord. Mais je cherchais juste à évoquer, en parlant de peur panique ou d'obsession de s'armer, les deux extrêmes possibles de l'attitude envers les armes, telles qu'on les retrouve dans certains débats, et non à décrire la réalité de la situation française ou européenne.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si on doit parler de "peur panique" pour l'Europe et, en l'occurrence, pour la France.
> 
> Après tout, comme indiqué ci-dessus, tu peux obtenir le droit de détenir une arme à feu, t'entraîner à tirer (à l'arc, aussi bien  ; je ne sais pas pour l'arbalète...)
> 
> ...


Ah! Non. Pas le PA. Je suis gaucher, une vraie galère à manipuler. J&#8217;ai détesté ça. Le MAS 50, quelle merde !

Le FAMAS était un régal. Il se démontait facilement. Et puis j&#8217;adorais la sangle est les différentes façon de porter l&#8217;arme. Classe et astucieux.

J&#8217;aimais bien aussi le tir. Comme toi, la concentration, toucher la cible. Après, le nettoyage, ça gavait vite : dégraisser les pièces, enlever la calamine dans le canon (la galère du point qui ne veut pas disparaitre), re-lubrifier les pièces. Et quand tu revenais du terrain, t&#8217;avais le garde main du fusil empli diverses de saletés. Et encore, par mes fonctions et relations, j&#8217;avais accès à tout les outils et produits de l&#8217;armurerie.

J&#8217;ai aussi tâté de la MIT 50, du lance grenade et des explosifs. Les veinards était ceux de la Compagnie Anti Chars qui tiraient au missile Milan et la Section Mortiers Lourds de 120 mm.

Bizarrement (ou pas), mon passage à l&#8217;armée a suffit à abreuver ma curiosité des armes pour le reste de ma vie. Ça en étonnerais plus d&#8217;un qui m&#8217;ont connu avant. 

Si j&#8217;étais ricain, nul doute que je défendrais bec et ongle le deuxième amendement et mon droit à acheter et porter une arme en toute occasion. Mais je suis satisfait de vivre dans un pays ou le port d&#8217;arme est autant réglementé.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2014)

Près des trois quarts des femmes ont déjà simulé un orgasme avec leur mari


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Près des trois quarts des femmes ont déjà simulé un orgasme avec leur mari



Et la proportion de maris qui simulent les tâches ménagères ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2014)

Japon : une adolescente décapite une camarade de classe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Près des trois quarts des femmes ont déjà simulé un orgasme avec leur mari


Daniel Radcliffe: The first time I had sex was really good but I've got better since then


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2014)

eseldorm a dit:


> Daniel Radcliffe: The first time I had sex was really good but I've got better since then



Passionnant.

Ça nous change un peu des sujets superficiels qui ont fleuri ces derniers temps... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2014)

Rigolez, si Voldemort était encore là, ça serait bien pire !!!!


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2014)

Il y en a certains qui s'en approchent, sans sorcellerie.


----------



## legritch (29 Juillet 2014)

Pour le droit à l'avortement


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2014)

Achetez donc vos médicaments en supermarché !
Et pourquoi pas ?

Et puis, tant qu'on yest, allons nous faire soigner en supermarché.

Souhaitons que les femmes enceintes aillent accoucher en supermarché.

Et vivement que les enfants aillent à l'école en supermarché.

Etc.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2014)

il s'agit de médicaments ne nécessitant pas d'ordonnance. Je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne pourrais pas acheter une boite d'aspirine en même temps que mes 10kg de patates ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

La mort des petits commerces


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2014)

*Dans un stade chinois, une piste d'athlétisme au tracé... rectangulaire*


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Japon : une adolescente décapite une camarade de classe




"Je voulais tuer quelqu&#8217;un... pour voir", confie la lycéenne assassin


----------



## legritch (29 Juillet 2014)

La Voie Lactée en Mongolie :love:


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Achetez donc vos médicaments en supermarché !
> Et pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Et puis, tant qu'on yest, allons nous faire soigner en supermarché.
> ...


Acheter du paracétamol, de l'acide acétylsalicylique ou de de l'ibuprofène, génériques, en supermarché ne me gêne pas. Je suppose simplement que ça va exiger une énième remise à plat des médicaments remboursés/non remboursés (le paracétamol l'est, par exemple) pour simplifier le processus.

Je veux bien croire que ça déplaise aux pharmaciens mais, d'un autre côté, ils peuvent déjà vendre de nombreux produits que l'on trouve en supermarché...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Acheter du paracétamol, de l'acide acétylsalicylique ou de de l'ibuprofène, génériques, en supermarché ne me gêne pas. Je suppose simplement que ça va exiger une énième remise à plat des médicaments remboursés/non remboursés (le paracétamol l'est, par exemple) pour simplifier le processus.
> 
> Je veux bien croire que ça déplaise aux pharmaciens mais, d'un autre côté, ils peuvent déjà vendre de nombreux produits que l'on trouve en supermarché...



Oui, déjà que les pharmaciens font de l'épicerie...


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2014)

On trouve de tout en supermarché...


----------



## legritch (29 Juillet 2014)

Paraît qu'on trouve même des pharmaciens dans les supermarchés :heu;


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Paraît qu'on trouve même des pharmaciens dans les supermarchés :heu;




NON


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2014)

après le blanc plus blanc que blanc, le noir plus noir que noir..


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2014)

The little Vertically Aligned carbon NanoTube Array black dress :sick:


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Acheter du paracétamol, de l'acide acétylsalicylique ou de de l'ibuprofène, génériques, en supermarché ne me gêne pas. Je suppose simplement que ça va exiger une énième remise à plat des médicaments remboursés/non remboursés (le paracétamol l'est, par exemple) pour simplifier le processus.




Non, non, le boulot est déjà fait. Il existe des gammes de produits (par exemple de paracétamol et que sais-je...) destinés au conseil officinal de prix libre et non remboursés (sur lesquels les pharmaciens se gavent) et des gammes des mêmes molécules destinées à la prescription, de prix fixé, et remboursés.
Là où ça n'est pas simple dans la tête des gens, c'est qu'un pharmacien peut très bien te vendre une gamme destinée à la prescription sans ordonnance si le produit n'est pas soumis à prescription obligatoire (il peut te vendre du Doliprane, par exemple, pourtant destiné à la prescription).
Normalement, les supermarchés ne devront pouvoir ne vendre que les gammes "conseil officinal", et, bien entendu, la présence d'un nombre de pharmaciens et préparateurs réglementaire sera obligatoire.
Moi, perso, je m'en fous, le mal est fait de toute façon. Le médicament est ultra banalisé, déjà produit de consommation courante. Sous la pression des pharmaciens et des labos, on a déréglementé beaucoup de molécules, de façon parfois absurde. C'est criant pour les AINS, par exemple (pourquoi a-t-on choisi l'ibuprofène, certainement pas le moins dangereux ; pourquoi l'aspirine est-elle toujours en vente libre...), pour certaines associations d'antalgiques (des monstruosités bourrées de codéine et de cafeine), des anti-allergiques et surtout décongestionnants nasals extrêmement dangereux (risquer l'AVC, l'infarctus ou la mort subite juste pour se déboucher une narine, franchement...) etc, etc, etc...

Les pharmaciens ont voulu cette situation qui leur échappe, c'est bien fait pour leur gueule. De toute façon, beaucoup´d'officine sont devenues des épiceries ou le chiffre d'affaire est essentiellement fait sur la parapharmacie.

Une pharmacie de la Porte d'Orléans est le prototype de ce que devient et ne devrait pas devenir le métier : des trucs clignotants partout, aucun espace confidentiel : tu sais tout du type qui te précède. Il voudrait un peu de confidentialité, c'est pas possible. Et puis commerçants, avec ça, j'ai halluciné le jour où je suis allé acheter un antalgique pas si anodin (contenant de la codéine) et où on m'a proposé sans rire une deuxième à moitié prix, au lieu de me dire de faire quand même gaffe avec.
Bonnes courses


----------



## Average Joe (29 Juillet 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> The little Vertically Aligned carbon NanoTube Array black dress :sick:


À mon avis quelques folles de l'islam vont se précipiter là dessus pour leur burqa ou autre hijab vu que ça dissimule encore plus que le noir textile habituel. Encore que je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner au lavage.


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2014)

loustic a dit:


> On trouve de tout en supermarché...


Bah ! On trouve de tout en librairie en général, en pierre ou en ligne.

Je viens de m'amuser à chercher sur un site au nom mythologique des livres de Drumont, pour voir : il y en a.
Et même en-dessous un lien du genre "ça aussi ça peut vous intéresser" vers "Bagatelle pour un massacre". On appréciera la teneur des commentaires de cet opuscule.

Alors, oui, on trouve des tas de choses, un peu partout, qu'on aimerait peut-être pas trouver. Ce n'est pas nouveau et le fait que ce soit dans un supermarché n'y change pas grand-chose, AMHA.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

Le distributeur automatique de colis arrive en France


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2014)

Il y a des évolutions (à mon sens intéressantes) dans la gestion des colis ; Coliposte (ou Colissimo, je ne sais plus comment ça s'appelle...) teste dans certains départements la prise de colis dans ta boîte au lettre : tu prépares ton colis, paie en ligne, colle l'étiquette sur le colis et le dépose dans ta boîte aux lettres où il sera récupéré pour expédition. Pas mal.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

Oui c'est très bien surtout avec le boum des achats en ligne et dans les petites villes ou la poste n'existe pas toujours ou avec certains horaires .
Je pense aussi aux personnes a mobilités réduite


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a des évolutions (à mon sens intéressantes) dans la gestion des colis ; Coliposte (ou Colissimo, je ne sais plus comment ça s'appelle...) teste dans certains départements la prise de colis dans ta boîte au lettre : tu prépares ton colis, paie en ligne, colle l'étiquette sur le colis et le dépose dans ta boîte aux lettres où il sera récupéré pour expédition. Pas mal.



S'il n'est pas (très) petit comment faire entrer le colis dans la boîte aux lettres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2014)

loustic a dit:


> S'il n'est pas (très) petit comment faire entrer le colis dans la boîte aux lettres ?



Tu t'achètes une grosse boîte aux lettres.














http://shop.postboxsolutions.co.uk/product8520762catno4670762/MEFA-MEGA-Parcel-Box-Black.html


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2014)

loustic a dit:


> S'il n'est pas (très) petit comment faire entrer le colis dans la boîte aux lettres ?


Il faut effectivement une boîte à lettre qui puisse s'ouvrir de l'extérieur et assez grande. Cela dépend bien entendu de la taille des colis. Mais si tu as une boîte capable d'accueillir un colis de quelques livres achetés en ligne (pub), elle sera capable d'héberger un colis de quelques livres en partance...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2014)

UN ENFANT S'AMUSE À TIRER AU LANCE-ROQUETTES


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2014)

Quelques livres d'accord.

Cela ne prend pas beaucoup de place, même dans un portefeuille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2014)

*États-Unis : quand New York fait la guerre à ses « super-héros »*

Lex Luthor et Magnéto doivent se bidonner&#8230;


----------



## flotow (30 Juillet 2014)

loustic a dit:


> S'il n'est pas (très) petit comment faire entrer le colis dans la boîte aux lettres ?



Ici, il y a différentes tailles de boites. Et si ça ne rentre pas, c'est au point DHL le plus proche.
Après, comme tu dois donner l'adresse de la machine pour te faire livrer, ils peuvent aussi (pour certains produits) peut être savoir à l'avance et te donner rendez-vous au point le plus proche, directement


----------



## poildep (30 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> UN ENFANT S'AMUSE À TIRER AU LANCE-ROQUETTES


Terrible. Pas la vidéo, c'est pas la première fois qu'on voit un enfant se servant d'une vraie arme de guerre. Non, c'est le rédacteur de ce&#8230; ce truc, qui présente ça comme une image insolite, genre marrante, sans même se donner la peine de donner la moindre info sur sa provenance. Limite si la présentation de la vidéo n'est pas ponctuée d'un "trop kikounou, lol".


----------



## legritch (31 Juillet 2014)

I know where your cat lives


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

Vois pas le miens


----------



## Le docteur (31 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a des évolutions (à mon sens intéressantes) dans la gestion des colis ; Coliposte (ou Colissimo, je ne sais plus comment ça s'appelle...) teste dans certains départements la prise de colis dans ta boîte au lettre : tu prépares ton colis, paie en ligne, colle l'étiquette sur le colis et le dépose dans ta boîte aux lettres où il sera récupéré pour expédition. Pas mal.



Oui, pendant ce temps-là Chronopost peine à nous _amener_ un colis dans notre boîte aux lettres (c'est à toi de te lancer dans une chasse impitoyable pour trouver où il a bien pu atterrir).


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2014)

Une usine produit plus de 500 000 loustics par semaine.

500 000 loustics ?

Salut les copains !


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, pendant ce temps-là Chronopost peine à nous _amener_ un colis dans notre boîte aux lettres (c'est à toi de te lancer dans une chasse impitoyable pour trouver où il a bien pu atterrir).


Il me semble que ce ne sont pas les mêmes sociétés.
Le gros défaut de Chronopost est de ne pas avoir de centre de retrait urbain. En tout cas pas en Île de France. Et on est obligé d'aller à pétaouchnock pour chercher un colis si on n'a pas le loisir de se faire livrer au bureau ou de pouvoir rester chez soi.
Colissimo diversifie ses solutions et ça commence à être pas mal.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2014)

une femme nue rend hommage à la statue géante de Mandela


----------



## patlek (1 Août 2014)

Bonnes vacances...

http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/...-francois-dumont-pierre-verluise-1686297.html


----------



## legritch (1 Août 2014)

Légitime défense


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Légitime défense



De pire en pire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> De pire en pire


Ça a toujours existé ... même chez nous


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

A New Delhi, des agents "font le singe" pour effrayer les primates errants


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> A New Delhi, des agents "font le singe" pour effrayer les primates errants



Mais que fait la FIFA ?


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble que ce ne sont pas les mêmes sociétés.
> Le gros défaut de Chronopost est de ne pas avoir de centre de retrait urbain. En tout cas pas en Île de France. Et on est obligé d'aller à pétaouchnock pour chercher un colis si on n'a pas le loisir de se faire livrer au bureau ou de pouvoir rester chez soi.
> Colissimo diversifie ses solutions et ça commence à être pas mal.


Clairement pas les mêmes : Chronopost n'est quasi (ou même pas quasi) plus liée à La Poste.
Ca c'est leur second gros problème : leur premier gros problème c'est qu'en plus ils ne te préviennent de rien et que tu dois courir après ton colis pour savoir où ils ont bien pu le foutre.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

Afrique du Sud: une girafe meurt sur l'autoroute, sa tête a heurté un pont


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2014)

Le darwin award ne fonctionne pas toujours. Là, ce n'est pas le bon specimen qui y a eu droit.


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Afrique du Sud: une girafe meurt sur l'autoroute, sa tête a heurté un pont


Il y avait pas quelque chose comme ça dans _The Hangover III_ ("Very Bad Trip" en _français_...  ) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2014)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...r-de-nouveau-dans-les-communes-francaises.php


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...r-de-nouveau-dans-les-communes-francaises.php



Je confirme , il a bien sonné a 16 Heures


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je confirme , il a bien sonné a 16 Heures



Pas chez moi. Mais cest normal, on était dans lautre camp.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je confirme , il a bien sonné a 16 Heures


Pas chez nous non plus. Ils remettent le couvert 
Besoin d'une guerre pour faire marcher l'industrie moribonde ?


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...r-de-nouveau-dans-les-communes-francaises.php


Je n'ai pas trop vu l'intérêt de la manoeuvre...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop vu l'intérêt de la manoeuvre...



Empêcher les Français de penser à ça :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...ope-la-france-reste-engluee-dans-la-crise.php

Notre Président à la commémorite aigüe.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

Non-anniversaire: la comtesse de Ségur n'aurait pas eu 215 ans aujourd'hui


----------



## legritch (2 Août 2014)

Jonathan, 182 ans, toujours bon pied bon &#339;il


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Jonathan, 182 ans, toujours bon pied bon il




Et pas une ride de plus


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

C'est moche, une tortue.


----------



## flotow (2 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est moche, une tortue.


Moi j'aime bien 
Et c'est comme un chien, ça aime bien se faire gratter !


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

Ah, je ne conteste pas leur attrait ni leur côté sympathique (quoique ça puisse mordiller ces trucs-là) mais c'est un peu ridé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2014)

*Une visualisation des lieux de la vie intellectuelle depuis 2.000 ans*

Pfffff Travail incomplet. 

Ils ne tiennent même pas compte des efforts que nous déployons sur ce fil !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2014)

36 QUAI DES ORFÈVRE. Vol inédit de cocaïne : un policier des Stups arrêté


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Août 2014)

Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> 36 QUAI DES ORFÈVRE. Vol inédit de cocaïne : un policier des Stups arrêté



Dans l'article, l'affaire est qualifiée "d'extrêmement grave".
Si c'est lui, c'est surtout ce flic qui est extrêmement con.
Il espérait quoi ? Qu'on accuse la femme de ménage ?

Enfin, 52 kg, ça fait rêver. Consommateur normal à 1g/j, il en avait pour plus de 140 ans. Et même hyper accro à 10 g/j, pour 14 ans (mort avant...). 
Je mange 20 sushis par semaine, et ben c'est comme si on me livrait pour les 140 ans à venir 145600 sushis d'un coup. Le pied.


----------



## Average Joe (3 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> De pire en pire


Ça en dit long sur la nature desdits salafistes. Ils en sont là, vraiment.


----------



## legritch (3 Août 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> Ça en dit long sur la nature desdits salafistes. Ils en sont là, vraiment.



Comme dit plus avant, la zoophilie ça existe partout, pas besoin d'être salafiste.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

François Hollande et Joachim Gaug au Vieil Armand le 3 août


> Le Président de la République française, François Hollande et le Président de la République fédérale d&#8217;Allemagne, Joachim Gaug seront sur le site du Hartmannswillerkopf dimanche 3 août, pour une cérémonie de commémoration de la première guerre mondiale.


Y sont rien d'autre à faire que de remuer les mauvais souvenirs ... 
Encore des dépenses sur le dos des contribuables

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartmannswillerkopf


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> François Hollande et Joachim Gaug au Vieil Armand le 3 août
> 
> ...remuer les mauvais souvenirs ...
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartmannswillerkopf



Tiens, à propos de mauvais souvenirs, d'actualité :

En 1870 les Allemands (raccourci) ont envahi le territoire français.

En 1914... pareil.

En 1940... pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

loustic a dit:


> En 1870 les Allemands (raccourci) ont envahi le territoire français.


Remontons un peu plus loin 

à la Guerre des Gaules
les Invasions barbares

Y a de quoi fêter, non!!
Pendant ce temps on oublie les problèmes actuels de la France


----------



## Joachim du Balay (3 Août 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Tiens, à propos de mauvais souvenirs, d'actualité :
> 
> En 1870 les Allemands (raccourci) ont envahi le territoire français.
> 
> ...


ben non, en 14 et 40, c'était pas pareil, on les a quand même renvoyés chez eux...


----------



## legritch (3 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> François Hollande et Joachim Gaug au Vieil Armand le 3 août
> 
> Y sont rien d'autre à faire que de remuer les mauvais souvenirs ...
> Encore des dépenses sur le dos des contribuables





Sinon votre président sera demain en Belgique à Liège (ville qui a reçu la Légion d'Honneur) et à Mons avec pleins d'autres personnalités.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Août 2014)

Sont pourris-gâtés nos étudiants, maintenant. Avant fallait tester les trucs entre nous. Maintenant y'a des robots pour tout. Pfff...
Je me demande quand même quelles précautions d'emploi et mises en garde il y a sur la notice d'utilisation, et, surtout, pourquoi il s'appelle Patrick ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2014)

Des sangliers pas farouches qui se promènent à Marseille


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sont pourris-gâtés nos étudiants, maintenant. Avant fallait tester les trucs entre nous. Maintenant y'a des robots pour tout. Pfff...
> Je me demande quand même quelles précautions d'emploi et mises en garde il y a sur la notice d'utilisation, et, surtout, pourquoi il s'appelle Patrick ?



Faudrait éparpiller quelques modèles de Patrick dans le désert pour les envies pressantes &#11822;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> François Hollande et Joachim Gaug au Vieil Armand le 3 août
> 
> Y sont rien d'autre à faire que de remuer les mauvais souvenirs ...
> Encore des dépenses sur le dos des contribuables
> ...



Le problème n'est pas qu'on remue indéfiniment les " mauvais souvenirs " mais qu'on a une fâcheuse tendance à n'en retenir aucune leçon.



Anonyme a dit:


> Remontons un peu plus loin
> 
> à la Guerre des Gaules
> les Invasions barbares
> ...



C'est sûr. Mais le temps faisant son uvre, viendra un moment où on cessera de commémorer ces événements.



Anonyme a dit:


> Pendant ce temps on oublie les problèmes actuels de la France



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.


----------



## legritch (3 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.



Exactement.  Et puis je vois mal FH dire aux autres pays participants : «désolé, on doit faire des économies, commémorez sans nous».


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas qu'on remue indéfiniment les " mauvais souvenirs " mais qu'on a une fâcheuse tendance à n'en retenir aucune leçon.


On retient bien au contraire des tas de leçons du passé. Mais elles se contredisent. Et le vrai défi est de savoir laquelle mérite d'être mise en avant en fonction du moment historique que l'on vit. On commet beaucoup d'erreur en essayant de s'inspirer des leçons du passé, non du fait de l'oubli de l'histoire, mais parce que l'on s'aveugle sur le présent.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas qu'on remue indéfiniment les " mauvais souvenirs " mais qu'on a une fâcheuse tendance à n'en retenir aucune leçon.


Il serait grand temps de passer l'éponge pour de bon, au lieu de toujours remuer l'épée dans les plaies laissées ouvertes et entretenues, alors qu'une majorité d'entres nous n'ont que des souvenirs par ouïe-dire par rapports aux événements qui se sont passés il y a près de 100 ans. Mon arrière grand père est enseveli dans le cimetière du Vieil Armand, il est mort  quelques jours avant la naissance de son fils, paix à son âme et à celle de celui qui lui a balancé un pruneau, La seule personne qui aurait une raison de se souvenir est décédée en avril 1945, l'Alsace n'était pas libérée, ou juste sur le point de l'être.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Faudrait éparpiller quelques modèles de Patrick dans le désert pour les envies pressantes &#11822;



Bof, je suis pas certain que heu... ce dispositif avec des capteurs et ses systèmes de retour de pression soit moins dangereux que l'âne salafiste...
Sinon, je te rappelle qu'on dit _prêcher_ dans le désert, et pas _toucher_ dans le désert.


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il serait grand temps de passer l'éponge pour de bon, au lieu de toujours remuer l'épée dans les plaies laissées ouvertes et entretenues, alors qu'une majorité d'entres nous n'ont que des souvenirs par ouïe-dire par rapports aux événements qui se sont passés il y a près de 100 ans. Mon arrière grand père est enseveli dans le cimetière du Vieil Armand, il est mort  quelques jours avant la naissance de son fils, paix à son âme et à celle de celui qui lui a balancé un pruneau, La seule personne qui aurait une raison de se souvenir est décédée en avril 1945, l'Alsace n'était pas libérée, ou juste sur le point de l'être.


A contrario si l'avion de mon grand-père ne s'était pas crashé en 17, je doute qu'il aurait rencontré ma grand-mère, et je ne serai pas la pour en parler.
Comme quoi chacun a ses raisons de vouloir oublier ou se souvenir.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Août 2014)

Sinon, on ne comprend pas bien s'il est parti tout seul pendant l'anesthésie de son propriétaire légitime (pour un heureux nouveau propriétaire qu'on félicite mais qui ne manquera pas de réfléchir à la relecture de la tragique histoire de l'homme aux deux bistouquettes de Gotlib), ou si un(e) professionnel(le) de l'Art chirurgical y est pour quelque chose.

A noter que 1% des lecteurs ont tout de même trouvé la news "intéressante".

Cette page nous apprend aussi une étrange cause d'obésité liée à une distraction malheureuse, et que flexibilité n'est pas toujours synonyme de souplesse.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> A contrario si l'avion de mon grand-père ne s'était pas crashé en 17, je doute qu'il aurait rencontré ma grand-mère, et je ne serai pas la pour en parler.
> Comme quoi chacun a ses raisons de vouloir oublier ou se souvenir.



Le problème n&#8217;est pas le souvenir de cette connerie de guerre de 14 dans laquelle l&#8217;Europe s&#8217;est suicidée. Le problème c&#8217;est la récupération permanente, jusqu&#8217;au travestissement de l&#8217;Histoire, le spectacle des commémorations ad nauseam.

Mon grand moment de rire : le défilé des potentats de gauche au café du croissant. Toumou premier s&#8217;asseyant à la table de Jaurès, prenant la pose avec son expresso comme un George cloonesque. Mais hélas, pas de Raoul Vilain, même pas un Ibrahim Pabo, pour le faire entrer dans l&#8217;Histoire. Le temps de François «*le mol*» restera un moment faible, on l'oubliera comme on a zappé le nom d&#8217;avant-dernier des rois fainéants.

[DM]xtvvr8_jacques-brel-jaures-1977_music[/DM]

La réponse est dans la chanson et les assassins courent toujours.


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2014)

Bon perdants 

!!!

et : 4 ans !


----------



## Le docteur (4 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> On retient bien au contraire des tas de leçons du passé. Mais elles se contredisent. Et le vrai défi est de savoir laquelle mérite d'être mise en avant en fonction du moment historique que l'on vit. On commet beaucoup d'erreur en essayant de s'inspirer des leçons du passé, non du fait de l'oubli de l'histoire, mais parce que l'on s'aveugle sur le présent.


D'un côté on s'aveugle effectivement sur le présent dans son "actualité", mais d'un autre côté on attend trop du passé, on attend trop de "leçons" d'ailleurs. 

L'attention au présent et le sens de l'événement sont essentiels aussi. La présence à l'événement en cours exige à la fois une attention à ce qui arrive et une vie spirituelle que l'histoire peut alimenter, pour y reconnaître en particulier le retour une fois encore des tendances humaines millénaires ainsi que, parfois,  la tension qui extrait l'homme de ces tendances, de courts moments, la plupart du temps.

Valéry avait fait un sort aux leçons de l'histoire, avec raison. Entre les querelles d'apothicaire et les ivresses des peuples shootés à l' "Histoire"...


----------



## patlek (4 Août 2014)

Enfin!!!, une méthode simple, pas fatigante (ou pas beaucoup, il faut quand meme aller jusqu'au bureau de poste), illimitée, pour DEVENIR RICHE!!!! ((Haaaaa! finioe la crise!!!)

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/culture/...ars-sur-ebay_662545.html#xtor=AL-79-[article]

Alors si vous souhaiter avoir chez vous, un de vos post, ou un post d' un autre forumeur, encadré, sur PAPIER GLACE (le top!!), en COULEURS (!!!!!)
Je peux. (sortez le chéquier)

(Attention, les posts de "patlek", étant trés rares, intelligent, coutent trés trés trés cher)


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2014)

Quelle est la réduction de prix pour une commande éventuelle de 1492 posts encadrés pour offrir à mes proches ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle est la réduction de prix pour une commande éventuelle de 1492 posts encadrés pour offrir à mes proches ?



Et sans encadrement ?


----------



## patlek (4 Août 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle est la réduction de prix pour une commande éventuelle de 1492 posts encadrés pour offrir à mes proches ?




10%

(donc 10% de 1492 X 60 000 euros, par contre, il faut verser une avance (20 % a la commande)(Pour que j' achete des cartouches d' encre)


----------



## legritch (4 Août 2014)

J'ai vu François Hollande en vrai de vrai à Liège. 

Ça c'est de l'actu.

P.S.: par contre j'ai raté le roi et la reine.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> J'ai vu François Hollande en vrai de vrai à Liège.
> 
> Ça c'est de l'actu.
> 
> P.S.: par contre j'ai raté le roi et la reine.



Sil te plait, tu peux le garder. 

And now for something completely different :

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...faire-un-selfie-avec-un-revolver_1564025.html


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> J'ai vu François Hollande en vrai de vrai à Liège.



Tu n'es pas le seul à voir des petits bonshommes roses.
Mais eux, on les soigne :rateau:


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

"Bomb Gaza" : le jeu de la discorde


----------



## legritch (5 Août 2014)

Gros con


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Gros con



Entièrement de ton avis


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2014)

Disons qu'il y a deux niveaux différents (au moins) de bêtise :


les actes eux-mêmes : les avis pourront possiblement diverger ; le mien est que c'est un crétin éventuellement dangereux pour les autres et pour lui (mais lui, je m'en balance)
le fait de poster ce qu'il a réalisé si ardemment : là, on ne peut que constater la bêtise crasse, ça ne se discute même plus...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2014)

Australie : ils soulèvent le métro pour sauver la jambe d'un voyageur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Août 2014)

*127 kg de cocaïne saisis à bord du voilier école de la marine espagnole*

On peut plus faire confiance à personne.

Ceci dit, y'a rien de compromettant dans mon cartable, j'le jure !   :rateau:


----------



## jonson (7 Août 2014)

Chomeuse, elle gagne 34 millions et fait don de sa fortune.

Les commentaires sont bien aussi.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Entièrement de ton avis


Pas mieux.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Août 2014)

On touche le fond, là.
Quelque soit le fin mot de l'histoire le bébé trisomique est est bien là, il est issu d'une GPA et n'a n'a pas été adopté. Les commentaires de la sociologue interrogées par l'Express sont effarants. 
"Attention aux idéologues", explique-t-elle, ingénue.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2014)

la hot line des pirates !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2014)

Surpris, les voleurs rapportent la TV... mais oublient leur portable


----------



## legritch (8 Août 2014)

Sept idées reçues sur l'immigration et les immigrés


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2014)

Il vide un étang de deux millions de litres deau pour récupérer son smartphone


----------



## Average Joe (10 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Gros con


Ça n'a rien de nouveau. Il y en a un qui le faisait sur le périph parisien. Il allait même plus vite encore. C'était dans l'ère d'avant internet ; pourtant il s'était filmé aussi (sans qu'on puisse le reconnaître) et il prenait d'énormes risques. Ça s'était bien passé. Le problème est qu'il a voulu rééditer l'exploit. Ce fut la fois de trop. Il en est mort - je ne saurais pas dire s'il a fait d'autres victimes.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2014)

Oui, c'est confirmé : les voitures allemandes sont plus grandes.


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> Ça n'a rien de nouveau. Il y en a un qui le faisait sur le périph parisien. Il allait même plus vite encore. C'était dans l'ère d'avant internet ; pourtant il s'était filmé aussi (sans qu'on puisse le reconnaître) et il prenait d'énormes risques. Ça s'était bien passé. Le problème est qu'il a voulu rééditer l'exploit. Ce fut la fois de trop. Il en est mort - je ne saurais pas dire s'il a fait d'autres victimes.


Je m'en souviens. C'était assez ahurissant.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, c'est confirmé : les voitures allemandes sont plus grandes.



La France n'étant même pas dans le top ten


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, c'est confirmé : les voitures allemandes sont plus grandes.


Je croyais que ça ne marchait pas, ces opérations. C'est une idée que je n'ai jamais caressée.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2014)

Le plus étrange reste le commentaire énigmatique du directeur de l'établissement, qui, après avoir apris par où il est sorti, reste sur cette interrogation : "Je ne sais pas par quel endroit il est entré".
Un homme plus habitué à contenir qu'à voir entrer et sortir, probablement.
Un cas intéressant, certainement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> La France n'étant même pas dans le top ten



En France, on préfère la greffe. Ça rigole pas.
Les visages, les bras, tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Je croyais que ça ne marchait pas, ces opérations. C'est une idée que je n'ai jamais caressée.



Ceci dit, je te comprends : les urologues français ne sont pas réputés pour avoir la caresse facile.
Et puis, l'urologie, en France, est une spécialité intellectuelle (monsieur Debré n'a-t-il pas révolutionné toutes nos mauvaises pratiques thérapeutiques ?). S'y frotter ne grandit pas toujours ce qu'on voudrait.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

En France, on préfère la greffe. Ça rigole pas.
Les visages, les bras, tout.

en cas d'accident ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> En France, on préfère la greffe. Ça rigole pas.
> Les visages, les bras, tout.
> 
> en cas d'accident ?




Ben voui. C'est typiquement le genre d'objet fragile qu'on laisse trainer partout. D'où des mauvaises chutes, des circoncisions dramatiques, voire des agressions violentes, et j'en passe.
Pourquoi tu crois que les urologues roulent en (petites) Porsche ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Je croyais que ça ne marchait pas, ces opérations. C'est une idée que je n'ai jamais caressée.



Ta remarque m'a interpellé. Après quelques recherches, il en ressort que techniquement, ça fonctionne, mais que les résultats et conséquences ne sont pas toujours à la hauteur attendue.

Maintenant si on se fout de ta gueule parce que tu dis que t'es pas cocu, tu sauras pourquoi


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben voui. C'est typiquement le genre d'objet fragile qu'on laisse trainer partout. D'où des mauvaises chutes, des circoncisions dramatiques, voire des agressions violentes, et j'en passe.
> Pourquoi tu crois que les urologues roulent en (petites) Porsche ?



Effectivement


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2014)

Aïe Tech


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben voui. C'est typiquement le genre d'objet fragile qu'on laisse trainer partout. D'où des mauvaises chutes, des circoncisions dramatiques, voire des agressions violentes, et j'en passe.
> Pourquoi tu crois que les urologues roulent en (petites) Porsche ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------
> ...



"durant lesquelles les membres du département d'urologie de l'hôpital universitaire de *Fes* (Maroc) sont parvenus à ressouder l'organe" 
Devant ou derrière, il faut choisir


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> "durant lesquelles les membres du département d'urologie de l'hôpital universitaire de *Fes* (Maroc) sont parvenus à ressouder l'organe"
> 
> Devant ou derrière, il faut choisir




Précision d'importance qui m'avait effectivement échappée lors l'une première lecture. Comme quoi, c'est important d'aller au fond,des choses.
J'attends donc impatiemment l'article suivant, qui devrait s'intituler, à peu de choses près : "A propos d'un cas clinique. Perspectives auto-érotiques après réimplantation postérieure suivant la technique de Fes d'un pénis tranché accidentellement".
Je guette


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

Le Hamas signe le tube de l'été en Israël


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2014)

Un éléphant essaie de s'accoupler avec une bagnole


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un éléphant essaie de s'accoupler avec une bagnole



Il y a du Néron chez cet éléphant.

_J'embrasse mon rival, mais c'est pour l'étouffer (_Racine, _Britannicus_, Acte IV, Scène 3).


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2014)

... ou pas.

Des postulants pour les Darwin awards:

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/fait...ux-de-leurs-enfants-en-prenant-un-selfie.html

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Awards


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

patlek a dit:


> ... ou pas.
> 
> Des postulants pour les Darwin awards:
> 
> ...




Pas très malin


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Août 2014)

patlek a dit:


> ... ou pas.
> 
> Des postulants pour les Darwin awards:
> 
> ...



C'était plus un selfdie là ....


----------



## Le docteur (12 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je m'en souviens. C'était assez ahurissant.



Le "prince noir" ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2014)

patlek a dit:


> ... ou pas.
> 
> Des postulants pour les Darwin awards:
> 
> ...



Pas vraiment, ils ont eu le temps de reproduire deux chiards.


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2014)

Reste à savoir si c'est génétique


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas vraiment, ils ont eu le temps de reproduire deux chiards.



Pas sympa ça


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2014)

Une info que j'avais loupée, au sujet d'une éruption solaire qui date de deux ans : ici.
On est peu de choses, allez !


----------



## legritch (13 Août 2014)

Dignes dindes donc


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Dignes dindes donc&#8230;



...les animaux représentent toutefois un danger.

Les dindes ou les automobilistes ?

Enfin, il faut bien reconnaître que nombre de bagnoleux se sont fait posséder par des dindes.


----------



## legritch (13 Août 2014)

Siri


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2014)

je l'avais lu celui là, et je me suis dit qu'il ne fallait vraiment pas faire confiance à son téléphone portable. jusqu'au nombre de fois ou la lampe est allumée et le temps d'allumage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2014)

patlek a dit:


> ... ou pas.
> 
> Des postulants pour les Darwin awards:
> 
> ...



Un nouveau postulant : http://www.metronews.fr/info/le-fai...bromasseur-dans-le-rectum/mnhm!MN9VxP5QRx5g6/


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Siri



@#&% de balance ce Siri.


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2014)

Nasri, Ribéry&#8230; au delà des "raisons personnelles", je sens comme un découragement face à la rigueur de Deschamps 

http://www.liberation.fr/sports/2014/08/13/ribery-renonce-a-jouer-en-equipe-de-france_1080186

Non seulement Deschamps à fait une bonne coupe du monde sans eux, mais en plus on ne va plus les revoir  :love: :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Nasri, Ribéry au delà des "raisons personnelles", je sens comme un découragement face à la rigueur de Deschamps
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/sports/2014/08/13/ribery-renonce-a-jouer-en-equipe-de-france_1080186
> 
> Non seulement Deschamps à fait une bonne coupe du monde sans eux, mais en plus on ne va plus les revoir  :love: :love:



Bonne coupe du monde ?

A larrache contre le Nigéria, à la ramasse contre lAllemagne.

Nasri na jamais rien apporté, ou si peu à léquipe de France, mais Ribéry nous a qualifié (meilleur butteur et meilleur passeur en phase de poule).

On va voir comme les «*jeunes*» vont supporter le ronron des matchs amicaux pour lEuro 2016.

On avait deux «*Top Players*» avec Benzema et Ribéry. Il ne nous en reste quun.

Les autres sont trop jeunes et pas extraordinaires question mental. QuEvra se fasse la malle et se sera complet. On va se retrouver avec une équipe de France qui ressemblera au Stade Rennais.


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2014)

Oui mais voilà, Ribéry, l'esprit de groupe&#8230; Je préfère une équipe de France plus soudée et qui gagne un peu moins, sans Ribéry, qu'une équipe qui gagne tout avec un type avec un égo surdimensionné


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui mais voilà, Ribéry, l'esprit de groupe Je préfère une équipe de France plus soudée et qui gagne un peu moins, sans Ribéry, qu'une équipe qui gagne tout avec un type avec un égo surdimensionné



Son égo nest en rien sur-dimensionné. Il est conforme à son talent et à son travail. Passé lépisode Knysna et sa prestation TV en claquettes un dimanche matin, il la toujours mis au service de léquipe de France qui nen était pas moins soudée quand il était présent.

Cest son égo qui a remis les pendules à lheure pas deux fois contre la Biélorussie et qui nous a permis de battre lUkraine au Stade de France.

Dans le football, un égo sur-dimensionné se retrouve dans léquipe qui ne gagne rien.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On avait deux «*Top Players*» avec Benzema et Ribéry. Il ne nous en reste quun.



Benzema  ??? Moi il me fait penser à Guivarc'h ...


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2014)

Mais qui sont donc ces gens dont vous parlez tous ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Août 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Mais qui sont donc ces gens dont vous parlez tous ?



je pense que c'est l'équipe dirigeante de la cafeteria de la mairie. Au vu des derniers noms, je penche vers la bretagne mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> je pense que c'est l'équipe dirigeante de la cafeteria de la mairie. Au vu des derniers noms, je penche vers la bretagne mais je peux me tromper.


Merci, j'ai cru un moment qu'il s'agissait d'espions industriels.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2014)

la NASA aurait elle débusqué un alien sur la lune ?


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> la NASA aurait elle débusqué un alien sur la lune ?



Sacré Morano elle en loupe pas une pour faire parler d'elle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




loustic a dit:


> Mais qui sont donc ces gens dont vous parlez tous ?



C'est l'armée de BHL 

C'est pas très intelligent de feindre l'ignorance, tu te mets au niveau des "supporteurs" qui doivent tous être des cons ? Ou plus bas ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2014)

Ces coquilles de texte qui pénalisent le e-commerce !


----------



## legritch (14 Août 2014)

Le pilote perd son bras, l'atterrissage en pâtit


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ces coquilles de texte qui pénalisent le e-commerce !



 C'est pour cela qu'il faut utiliser la technique de "l'il neuf", se relire le lendemain ou le faire faire par un autre...



legritch a dit:


> Le pilote perd son bras, l'atterrissage en pâtit



J'ai connu un mec recalé à l'école de pilotage de Toulouse pour un léger souffle au cur.
Mais un bras en moins ça passe visiblement 


Un imbécile total (un connard fini) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le pilote perd son bras, l'atterrissage en pâtit



J'imagine les prochains contrôles avant décollage :

- Carburant ? OK.
- Freins ? OK.
- Prothèse ? OK.






Toum'aï a dit:


> Un imbécile total (un connard fini) !



Imbécile total, le mot est faible, effectivement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un imbécile total (un connard fini) !



Un imbécile ou un connard? Oui et non, parce que ça va plus loin qu'un simple problème de psychologie individuelle. Par-delà son comportement d'hurluberlu, l'attitude de ce "hacker sioniste" autoproclamé est représentative de l'hystérie d'une certaine extrême-droite sioniste. Ces gens-là sont représentatifs, ils pèsent dans la vie politique et intellectuelle israélienne. C'est un des leurs, Yigal Amir, qui a assassiné Itzhak Rabin en 1995. Netanyahu est aujourd'hui leur homme. Les Israéliens qui tentent de préserver leur esprit critique et de défendre leur liberté d'expression doivent s'exiler (l'historien Ilan Pappé) ou se résoudre à ne plus circuler qu'accompagnés d'un garde du corps (le journaliste Gideon Levy : http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient...-societe-israelienne-malade_4467830_3218.html).


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Un imbécile ou un connard? Oui et non, parce que ça va plus loin qu'un simple problème de psychologie individuelle. Par-delà son comportement d'hurluberlu, l'attitude de ce "hacker sioniste" autoproclamé est représentative de l'hystérie d'une certaine extrême-droite sioniste. Ces gens-là sont représentatifs, ils pèsent dans la vie politique et intellectuelle israélienne. C'est un des leurs, Yigal Amir, qui a assassiné Itzhak Rabin en 1995. Netanyahu est aujourd'hui leur homme. Les Israéliens qui tentent de préserver leur esprit critique et de défendre leur liberté d'expression doivent s'exiler (l'historien Ilan Pappé) ou se résoudre à ne plus circuler qu'accompagnés d'un garde du corps (le journaliste Gideon Levy : http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient...-societe-israelienne-malade_4467830_3218.html).



Tu as bien fait d'utiliser les guillemets surtout pour "sioniste" 
Dommage pour extrême droite sioniste, c'est anachronique de dire sioniste :rose:

Et entre nous il n'y a strictement aucun rapport entre l'extrême droite et le sionisme ....


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le pilote perd son bras, l'atterrissage en pâtit




C'est le problème de toutes ces compagnies low cost, leurs pilotes manquent d'entrainement.
Résultat : ils perdent la main, voire plus, comme ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as bien fait d'utiliser les guillemets surtout pour "sioniste"
> Dommage pour extrême droite sioniste, c'est anachronique de dire sioniste :rose:
> 
> Et entre nous il n'y a strictement aucun rapport entre l'extrême droite et le sionisme ....



Entre nous ou pas entre nous tu n'y connais strictement rien, ce qui me serait parfaitement indifférent si tu n'avais la sotte prétention de me faire la leçon sur ces questions. 

Renseigne-toi sur la vie politique israélienne avant de porter des jugements sur ses catégories. Même chose sur l'usage du terme sioniste. Mon point de vue sur ces questions, comme la terminologie que j'utilise, sont ceux de la gauche israélienne.


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as bien fait d'utiliser les guillemets surtout pour "sioniste"
> Dommage pour extrême droite sioniste, c'est anachronique de dire sioniste :rose:
> 
> Et entre nous il n'y a strictement aucun rapport entre l'extrême droite et le sionisme ....


"Sioniste" n'a rien d'anachronique. Et par ailleurs il peut parfaitement y avoir un sionisme de droite ou d'extrême-droite comme de gauche ou d'extrême-gauche. 

Ce qui serait naïf, ce serait de croire que le mot "sionisme" (et ses dérivés) ait exactement le même sens ou recouvre exactement les mêmes réalités qu'il y a cinquante ans ou un siècle. Mais c'est un mot bien actuel.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2014)

Si on n'peut même plus babiller un jour férié, où va-t-on ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2014)

En février 1932, David Ben Gourion traitait Vladimir Jabotinski, le leader de la droite du mouvement sioniste, de "Vladimir Hitler". Jabotinski a toujours bien sûr vigoureusement contesté l'accusation de fascisme et il a fini par se réconcilier avec Ben Gourion. On peut ergoter sans fin sur la question de savoir si Jabotinski et ses héritiers (il est mort en 1940) méritaient d'être considérés comme "fascistes". Le fait est que les classifications partisanes de la vie politique (le centre, la gauche, la droite, les extrêmes)  étaient totalement banalisées au sein du mouvement sioniste avant même la 2e GM.

Et qu'on évite de m'énerver. Sinon, je cite des références.     :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (15 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> En février 1932, David Ben Gourion traitait Vladimir Jabotinski, le leader de la droite du mouvement sioniste, de "Vladimir Hitler". Jabotinski a toujours bien sûr vigoureusement contesté l'accusation de fascisme .../...



D'autant plus facilement qu'Hitler n'était pas fasciste mais nazi :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> D'autant plus facilement qu'Hitler n'était pas fasciste mais nazi :rateau:




Ben, c'est malin. Y va citer ses références, maintenant 
:love:


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Et qu'on évite de m'énerver. Sinon, je cite des références.     :rateau:



Faut pas te retenir.


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> D'autant plus facilement qu'Hitler n'était pas fasciste mais nazi :rateau:


Là, tu nous entraînes vers des discussions intéressantes (de deux ou trois milles posts rien que pour l'introduction ).
Quoiqu'il en soit, on ne peut nier une certaine influence de Benito M. sur Adolf H.
Il y a quelques livres classiques sur le sujet ou qui l'abordent en cours de route (de Philippe Burrin, Renzo Da Felice ou, pendant qu'on y est, Zeev Sternhell, qui n'a pas que des amis du côté de la Droite israélienne, ce qui nous ramène au thème initial).


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Là, tu nous entraînes vers des discussions intéressantes (de deux ou trois milles posts rien que pour l'introduction ).
> Quoiqu'il en soit, on ne peut nier une certaine influence de Benito M. sur Adolf H.
> Il y a quelques livres classiques sur le sujet ou qui l'abordent en cours de route (de Philippe Burrin, Renzo Da Felice ou, pendant qu'on y est, Zeev Sternhell, qui n'a pas que des amis du côté de la Droite israélienne, ce qui nous ramène au thème initial).



Mouai. Dès l&#8217;origine, le Nazisme est quand même très particulier. L&#8217;influence fut surtout celle de l&#8217;expérience fasciste dans la conduite des masses, puisque chronologiquement, il arrive au pouvoir avant le Nazisme. Question idéologie, ils ont des traits communs &#8211; deux mouvements de masses, nationalistes, anti-parlementaires, anti-conservateurs, à vocation totalitaires et anti-bolchevics &#8211; mais c&#8217;est assez banal dans les années 20-30. D&#8217;ailleurs, certains auteurs parlent «*des fascismes*» (Milza) comme une famille de pensée, un mouvement qui prend différentes formes selon l&#8217;espace politique et culturel qui les virent prospérer. Jamais tout à fait pareil mais toujours avec des traits communs. Par contre, la place du racisme, comme schéma d&#8217;explication appliqué à l&#8217;Histoire et pas simplement comme une haine de l&#8217;autre, reste le propre du Nazisme, sa marque distinctive. Le fascisme italien ne deviendra anti-sémite qu&#8217;à partir de 1937, sous l&#8217;influence directe des nazis.

A ces auteurs, je rajoute George L. Mosse, _Les racines intellectuelles du IIIe Reich_, Ian Kershaw, _Qu&#8217;est-ce que le Nazisme ?_, et Emilio Gentile, _Qu&#8217;est-ce que le Fascisme ?_. C&#8217;est du format poche, pas cher pour qui veut se documenter et aller au-delà des simplistes invectives gauchistes quand il est question du Fascisme.

Le sionisme c&#8217;est une autre histoire. Réduire les sionistes d&#8217;aujourd&#8217;hui à des fascistes est assez con. Cette grille de lecture ne marche pas. Le sionisme est un mouvement qui a traversé tout le spectre politique israélien et s&#8217;il possède aujourd&#8217;hui une coloration religieuse, jusqu&#8217;à Golda Meir, il était l&#8217;apanage de la gauche israélienne, un mouvement «*socialiste*». Rappel : sionistes-américaine, elle émigre dans les années 20 en Palestine mandataire, c&#8217;est elle qui a pris la décision de conserver les territoires de occupés après 1967. Jusqu&#8217;au bout elle restera une sioniste intransigeante dont les positions ne sont pas si éloignées de Netanyahou.

Je dirais même que c&#8217;est cette faculté du sionisme à se promener dans tout l&#8217;espace politique israélien qui a permis jusqu&#8217;à ce jour la continuité du processus d&#8217;expropriation des populations arabes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, c'est malin. Y va citer ses références, maintenant
> :love:



Nan, je saurai résister à la tentation (un certain temps du moins...).


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai. Dès lorigine, le Nazisme est quand même très particulier. Linfluence fut surtout celle de lexpérience fasciste dans la conduite des masses, puisque chronologiquement, il arrive au pouvoir avant le Nazisme. Question idéologie, ils ont des traits communs  deux mouvements de masses, nationalistes, anti-parlementaires, anti-conservateurs, à vocation totalitaires et anti-bolchevics  mais cest assez banal dans les années 20-30. Dailleurs, certains auteurs parlent «*des fascismes*» (Milza) comme une famille de pensée, un mouvement qui prend différentes formes selon lespace politique et culturel qui les virent prospérer. Jamais tout à fait pareil mais toujours avec des traits communs. Par contre, la place du racisme, comme schéma dexplication appliqué à lHistoire et pas simplement comme une haine de lautre, reste le propre du Nazisme, sa marque distinctive. Le fascisme italien ne deviendra anti-sémite quà partir de 1937, sous linfluence directe des nazis.
> 
> A ces auteurs, je rajoute George L. Mosse, _Les racines intellectuelles du IIIe Reich_, Ian Kershaw, _Quest-ce que le Nazisme ?_, et Emilio Gentile, _Quest-ce que le Fascisme ?_. Cest du format poche, pas cher pour qui veut se documenter et aller au-delà des simplistes invectives gauchistes quand il est question du Fascisme.
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi sauf sur un adverbe : j'aurais plutôt dit "Réduire les sionistes daujourdhui à des fascistes est *très* con." 



			
				Cratès a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je saurai résister à la tentation (un certain temps du moins...).


C'est beau.


----------



## Romuald (15 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Et qu'on évite de m'énerver. Sinon, je cite des références.     :rateau:





Cratès a dit:


> Nan, je saurai résister à la tentation (un certain temps du moins...).


Tu devrais essayer de résister davantage. Ou argumenter, puisque c'est quelque chose qui t'intéresse et dont tu peux aussi peut-être un jour faire un métier. Par ailleurs, en dehors de l'argumentation, tu as forcément d'autres centres d'intérêt que tu pourrais développer. Le meilleur moyen de réduire l'importance dans notre vie d'une passion n'est pas de renoncer à toute passion, c'est de lui substituer une autre ou plusieurs autres passions. Ou alors il faut se faire bouddhiste/stoïcien/etc. Et s'adonner à fond à la passion consistant à se délivrer des passions. 


Comme disait l'autre


----------



## flotow (15 Août 2014)

romuald a dit:


> tu devrais essayer de résister davantage. Ou argumenter, puisque c'est quelque chose qui t'intéresse et dont tu peux aussi peut-être un jour faire un métier. Par ailleurs, en dehors de l'argumentation, tu as forcément d'autres centres d'intérêt que tu pourrais développer. Le meilleur moyen de réduire l'importance dans notre vie d'une passion n'est pas de renoncer à toute passion, c'est de lui substituer une autre ou plusieurs autres passions. Ou alors il faut se faire bouddhiste/stoïcien/etc. Et s'adonner à fond à la passion consistant à se délivrer des passions.
> 
> 
> Comme disait l'autre


:d :d :d


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Entre nous ou pas entre nous tu n'y connais strictement rien, ce qui me serait parfaitement indifférent si tu n'avais la sotte prétention de me faire la leçon sur ces questions.
> 
> Renseigne-toi sur la vie politique israélienne avant de porter des jugements sur ses catégories. Même chose sur l'usage du terme sioniste. Mon point de vue sur ces questions, comme la terminologie que j'utilise, sont ceux de la gauche israélienne.





> est représentative de l'hystérie d'une certaine extrême-droite sioniste.



D'accord, c'est quoi une hystérie d'une certaine extrême-droite sioniste ?

Plus précisément c'est quoi la différence entre quelqu'un d'extrême droite et quelqu'un d'extrême droite sioniste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> D'autant plus facilement qu'Hitler n'était pas fasciste mais nazi :rateau:



Sauf qu'en 1932, Ben Gourion ne faisait pas vraiment la différence. Et il n'était pas le seul. Jabotinsky avait par ailleurs aussi quelques camarades de parti qui trouvaient des qualités aux deux dictateurs. Et il était suspect depuis qu'il avait conclu un accord avec le gouvernement ukrainien antibolchevique en exil de Petlioura en vue de protéger les juifs d'Ukraine. Le résultat est qu'il a été traité de Vladimir Hitler ET accusé de sympathies fascistes. Je compte sur toi pour faire savoir au fantôme de Ben Gourion qu'il a eu tort d'associer les deux.


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Je compte sur toi pour faire savoir au fantôme de Ben Gourion qu'il a eu tort d'associer les deux.


J'peux pas, tu viens de me l'apprendre 

De toutes façons associer les deux en 1932 peut se comprendre, mais pas prendre l'un pour l'autre aujourd'hui: il y a une différence de quelques atrocités entre les deux depuis 1945. D'où sans doute le politiquement correct qui n'ose pas utiliser le mot 'nazi' et choisit 'fasciste' à la place, tout en pensant à une petite moustache et une mèche rebelle plutôt qu'à un menton en avant et  un calot à fourragère.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> J'peux pas, tu viens de me l'apprendre
> 
> De toutes façons associer les deux en 1932 peut se comprendre, mais pas prendre l'un pour l'autre aujourd'hui



Je suis totalement d'accord. Mais qui a fait cet amalgame sur ce fil ? Est-ce dans ce sens que tu as compris mes propos ? Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit. J'ai juste répondu à l'affirmation fausse selon laquelle il n'y avait "strictement aucun rapport entre l'extrême droite et le sionisme", en rappelant notamment ceci dans *ce post* : "Le fait est que les classifications partisanes de la vie politique (le centre, la gauche, la droite, les extrêmes) étaient totalement banalisées au sein du mouvement sioniste avant même la 2e GM". 

Historiquement, l'extrême droite sioniste est issue des héritiers les plus radicaux du Parti révisionniste de Jabotinsky, créé en 1925 pour se distinguer de la gauche sioniste majoritaire ("Parti révisionniste" est son nom : ce  n'est pas un qualificatif donné par ses adversaires) : leur programme associe sionisme, mystique nationaliste, anticommunisme, militarisme, défense d'une politique de conquêtes territoriales visant la constitution, au prix de l'expulsion manu militari des Arabes, d'un Grand Israël incluant la Jordanie, légitimation de la violence comme mode d'action politique (et usage effectif de cette violence via des assassinats ou des attentats à la bombe, y compris contre d'autres juifs si nécessaire...). L'influence du fascisme italien sur le groupe Lehi (la droite du Parti révisionniste) est avérée, ce qui n'a rien de surprenant dans le contexte des années d'entre-deux guerres. 

On ne doit pas sous-estimer l'influence de cette frange ultra-minoritaire au sein du mouvement sioniste : le massacre de Deir Yassin, qui a eu un impact décisif sur l'exode de panique des populations palestiniennes, c'est-à-dire sur une épuration ethnique de fait, a été commis par des hommes de l'Irgoun et du Lehi, c'est-à-dire des héritiers de la branche droite du parti révisionniste (le débat historiographique sur l'intentionnalité de l'épuration ethnique reste ouvert, même parmi les critiques de la vulgate nationaliste qui présente le départ des Palestiniens comme volontaire, puisqu'Ilan Pappé pense qu'elle relevait d'une politique concertée, alors que Benny Morris estime qu'elle est la conséquence d'un ensemble d'actions non planifiées ; pour le point de vue palestinien sur la Nakba, se référer entre autres aux travaux de Walid Khalidi).

L'usage de la violence comme instrument d'action légitime est caractéristique de cette droite sioniste. Il ne s'agit pas exclusivement d'un fait de guerre, lié aux conditions particulières de la création d'Israël entre 1946 et 1948 ainsi que le montrent des épisodes comme la campagne ultra-violente d'opposition du Herout (successeur du parti révisionniste) et du Lehi aux accords d'indemnisation conclus avec l'Allemagne à partir de 1952, ou encore l'assassinat d'Israël Kastner par des membres du Lehi en 1957.

Mais la violence, qui se manifeste aujourd'hui au quotidien par des exactions anti-arabes et des menaces dirigées contre les militants de gauche favorables au dialogue israélo-palestinien, exprime la montée en force d'un sionisme religieux radical, alors que le sionisme de Jabotinski, comme celui de Ben Gourion, se voulaient laïcs. Un de ces précurseurs a été le fameux Meir Kahane, assassiné en 1990. L'assassinat dYitzhak Rabin par Ygal Amir en 1995, comme le massacre commis par Baruch Goldstein à Hebron l'année précédente (29  musulmans tués, plus d'une centaine blessés), illustrent la montée en force de ce sionisme messianique et violent. Le rabbin de Kiryat Arba, qui avait formé spirituellement  Goldstein, a déclaré dans l'homélie funébre de ce dernier qu'il était "plus saint que tous les martyrs de la Shoah"... 

C'est dans ce mélange d'intolérance politique extrême et de messianisme religieux qu'ont baigné apparemment les jeunes activistes qui ont enlevé et brûlé vif Mohammed Abou Khdeir le 2 juillet dernier. Il suffit de noter ce qu'en a dit la presse israélienne modérée pour comprendre que la notion de "sionisme d'extrême-droite" n'est pas considérée comme un abus de langage. Elle signifie évidemment, comme je l'avais noté, qu'il existe des sionistes d'autres sensibilités, de la droite modérée à l'extrême gauche. 

Voici ce qu'en disait en 2008 Zeev Sternhell, qui se revendique de la gauche sioniste, c'est-à-dire à ses yeux du seul sionisme viable, peu après avoir été victime d'un attentat à la bombe fomenté par la droite ultranationaliste (on a retrouvé également devant son domicile des tracts promettant une récompense d'un million de shekels à quiconque tuerait un militant du mouvement La Paix maintenant) : "Les politiques doivent déclarer la guerre à l&#8217;extrême-droite et à l&#8217;occupation (où ces moustiques se nourrissent). Autrement, ils ne mériteront pas une note en bas de page de l&#8217;Histoire" (http://www.lapaixmaintenant.org/Sternhell-Les-partisans-de-l).

Bref, le sionisme n'est pas une idéologie de droite ou de gauche, mais il  existe bien un courant d'extrême-droite au sein du sionisme, dont le  parti révisionniste de Jabotinsky a été la première manifestation  politique dans les années vingt. Il se manifeste  par des formes particulièrement violentes d'activisme politique dans la  société israélienne aujourd'hui, comme dans certains milieux de la  diaspora. Ce qu'illustre l'excité qui s'en est pris à Rue89. Mais il ne  l'aurait pas fait avec autant d'audace si ses semblables n'avaient pris  l'habitude d'une relative impunité pour les manifestations les moins spectaculaires de leur fanatisme. Le problème est que lorsqu'ils se réclament de l'idéal sioniste, ils revendiquent quelque chose qui est le bien commun de l'immense majorité des Israéliens et de beaucoup de Juifs dans le monde (pas tous cependant). Il est impossible à un Israélien modéré, ouvert au dialogue, d'être totalement en accord avec eux ; mais il lui est aussi très difficile d'être totalement en désaccord. C'était déjà le cas, dans les années trente, des relations entre le sionisme révisionniste et le courant majoritaire.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu devrais essayer de résister davantage. Ou argumenter, puisque c'est quelque chose qui t'intéresse et dont tu peux aussi peut-être un jour faire un métier. Par ailleurs, en dehors de l'argumentation, tu as forcément d'autres centres d'intérêt que tu pourrais développer. Le meilleur moyen de réduire l'importance dans notre vie d'une passion n'est pas de renoncer à toute passion, c'est de lui substituer une autre ou plusieurs autres passions. Ou alors il faut se faire bouddhiste/stoïcien/etc. Et s'adonner à fond à la passion consistant à se délivrer des passions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rhôôô. Encore un qu'a pas digéré les paradoxes stoïciens. Tu changeras pas Cratès, alors met ton énergie à l'accepter comme il est, au lieu d'en profiter pour te foutre de la gueule des stoïciens 
Ou ça va se finir à coups de tartanes dans les roustons. Sans colère. Mais avec une sage compétence.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Rhôôô. Encore un qu'a pas digéré les paradoxes stoïciens. Tu changeras pas Cratès, alors met ton énergie à l'accepter comme il est, au lieu d'en profiter pour te foutre de la gueule des stoïciens
> Ou ça va se finir à coups de tartanes dans les roustons. Sans colère. Mais avec une sage compétence.



J'entrevois la possibilité de quelques nanars sublimes mélangeant habilement philosophie et baston : _Sénèque au monastère Shaolin_. Ou _Maciste contre Marc-Aurèle_.


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Je suis totalement d'accord. Mais qui a fait cet amalgame sur ce fil ? Est-ce dans ce sens que tu as compris mes propos ? Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit.


Ni moi non plus. Ma remarque était plus second degré qu'autre chose, tout en se voulant aussi, entre les lignes, un rappel qu'il ne faut pas confondre les deux horreurs.



Bigdidou a dit:


> Rhôôô. Encore un qu'a pas digéré les paradoxes stoïciens. Tu changeras pas Cratès, alors met ton énergie à l'accepter comme il est, au lieu d'en profiter pour te foutre de la gueule des stoïciens
> Ou ça va se finir à coups de tartanes dans les roustons. Sans colère. Mais avec une sage compétence.


J'y connais rien au stoïcisme. Je ne faisais que parodier un érudit féru de références qu'au demeurant j'adore croiser dans ces forums


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2014)

j'ai pas très bien suivi le principe, mais une technique qui fait un peu de concurrence à la MHD.

un moteur sans carburant pour propulser une fusée. 


le lien de la Nasa


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> J'entrevois la possibilité de quelques nanars sublimes mélangeant habilement philosophie et baston : _Sénèque au monastère Shaolin_. Ou _Maciste contre Marc-Aurèle_.




Ah là là, que du bonheur. Ça me ferait revenir au cinéma. En 3d, dolby je sais pas combien, rien que d'y penser, j'ai..., enfin, je donnerais presque une de mes images coquines les plus excitantes pour ça.





:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Ni moi non plus. Ma remarque était plus second degré qu'autre chose, tout en se voulant aussi, entre les lignes, un rappel qu'il ne faut pas confondre les deux horreurs.
> 
> 
> J'y connais rien au stoïcisme. Je ne faisais que parodier un érudit féru de références qu'au demeurant j'adore croiser dans ces forums




Alors là, tu frises le prix Nobel du recyclage. Superbe


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> J'entrevois la possibilité de quelques nanars sublimes mélangeant habilement philosophie et baston : _Sénèque au monastère Shaolin_. Ou _Maciste contre Marc-Aurèle_.




ayé, j'ai trouve qui aime les films de gladiateurs.


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ayé, j'ai trouve qui aime les films de gladiateurs.



Sénèque, gladiateur ou radiateur ?

Pas de veine !


----------



## flotow (16 Août 2014)

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...e-des-salaires-en-allemagne_4472517_3234.html

Chouette !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2014)

Relax...


----------



## Le docteur (17 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> J'entrevois la possibilité de quelques nanars sublimes mélangeant habilement philosophie et baston : _Sénèque au monastère Shaolin_. Ou _Maciste contre Marc-Aurèle_.



Genre_ Spinoza encule Hegel_ (ou les suites_ À sec !..._ et _Avec une poignée de sable_) ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Août 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Genre_ Spinoza encule Hegel_ (ou les suites_ À sec !..._ et _Avec une poignée de sable_) ?




Philosophie et baston, pas roustons.


----------



## bompi (17 Août 2014)

Pfff... Hegel. Encore un grand couillon qui croyait à la fin de l'Histoire. Non ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2014)

Sicile : maison à vendre, 1 euro, soleil et panorama inclus


----------



## bompi (18 Août 2014)

Je suis dans le coin... Faudra que j'y jette un il... (je serais davantage intéressé par un chargeur de MBA, en fait :rateau: )


----------



## Average Joe (18 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Sicile : maison à vendre, 1 euro, soleil et panorama inclus


Ça me fait penser à, plus près de nous, Vieussan dans l'Hérault. À l'inverse de celui-ci, le village a fini ENTIÈREMENT abandonné et intégralement racheté par des étrangers.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

En Suisse, un maire suspendu pour avoir pris des selfies nu au bureau


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2014)

En Chine, l'autocritique d'un blogueur contribue à sa libération anticipée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En Chine, l'autocritique d'un blogueur contribue à sa libération anticipée



[YOUTUBE]jA3hNz5KQ34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2014)

Chine: des contrôleurs aériens s'endorment, un avion retarde son atterrissage


----------



## Le docteur (19 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai pas très bien suivi le principe, mais une technique qui fait un peu de concurrence à la MHD.



un moteur sans carburant pour propulser une fusée. 

Quand on s'appelle John Baez et qu'on est mathématicien, on évite de traiter ses petits camarades de fumeurs de joints.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h23 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Philosophie et baston, pas roustons.


Et baston de roustons ???


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2014)

La Sécu le déclare mort


----------



## legritch (20 Août 2014)

Drive a tank


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Drive a tank



Ils ont cas se payer un voyage en Irak !


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Drive a tank




http://www.schwarzenegger.com/announcements/post/ride-in-my-tank-and-support-after-school-all-stars


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Août 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ils ont cas se payer un voyage en Irak !



Ils n'ont qu'à apprendre à écrire


----------



## Berthold (20 Août 2014)

Opérée du c&#339;ur&#8230; par erreur !


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Août 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ils n'ont qu'à apprendre à écrire



Tu rigoles mais c'est la deuxième fois que je fais cette faute totalement idiote hihi :rateau: 

Merci pour la correction.


----------



## legritch (21 Août 2014)

Qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier en vacances


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2014)

un euro la maison faut pas réver non plus. C'est une ruine totalement délabrée, accès voiture impossible, Chaleur infernale la journée, aucun commerce. Bref y a pas de miracles


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Août 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> un moteur sans carburant pour propulser une fusée.
> 
> Quand on s'appelle John Baez et qu'on est mathématicien, on évite de traiter ses petits camarades de fumeurs de joints.




Oui, enfin, tu es un peu de mauvaise fois, sur ce coup. C'est pas tout à fait sans carburant. Le titre précise bien que la fusée est propulsée par "le plasma virtuel du vide quantique". 
J'en ai mis dans ma tondeuse à gazon, ça déchire.
Quant au chat qui a eu droit à un suppositoire de plasma virtuel de vide quantique histoire de voir si ça pouvait le motiver à se bouger un peu le cul, ce qu'on en a retrouvé, le vétérinaire était censé l'avoir enlevé depuis longtemps.
Les mystères du vide quantiques.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, enfin, tu es un peu de mauvaise fois, sur ce coup. C'est pas tout à fait sans carburant. Le titre précise bien que la fusée est propulsée par "le plasma virtuel du vide quantique".
> J'en ai mis dans ma tondeuse à gazon, ça déchire.



Et en y branchant un micro-ondes, ça déchire aussi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2014)

@ Bigdidou

D'après toi, on peut aussi accommoder les moules avec ????


----------



## Powerdom (21 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, enfin, tu es un peu de mauvaise fois, sur ce coup. C'est pas tout à fait sans carburant. Le titre précise bien que la fusée est propulsée par "le plasma virtuel du vide quantique".



c'est moi qui l'avais posté, j'étais même surpris que ce titre ne fasse réagir personne 
En physique, je pense que dans quelques décennies nous devrons revoir nos manuels. 




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @ Bigdidou
> 
> D'après toi, on peut aussi accommoder les moules avec ????



Non


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2014)

Un ministre britannique démissionne car il juge ses revenus «trop bas»


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Août 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @ Bigdidou
> 
> D'après toi, on peut aussi accommoder les moules avec ????




Ah ben te r'voilà, toi. Ben content que tu sois de retour parmi nous, j'espère que ça durer... :bises: (non, bises, vous avez lu trop vite, et on sait se tenir. Enfin, quoi...).
:love:


Sinon, ce genre de boules vont très bien avec les moules, en effet. Il faut les dresser à côté. Certains les mettent dedans, ou du moins prétendent qu'ils le font, ou, mieux, le tente, ce qui fait toujours l'objet d'amusants cas cliniques dans les pages centrales en couleur des revues d'urologie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Le silence des lyonnais de MacG est assourdissant https://www.lyoncapitale.fr/Journal...ibanais-detrousse-a-l-hopital-Edouard-Herriot.
Faidrait-il y voir un aveu ?


----------



## flotow (21 Août 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-essex-28870079
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-28847741



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

Zamal pour tous !


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Août 2014)

Il attrape un déguisement pour Halloween en se penchant par la fenêtre, mais doit se le faire enlever (pas la saison, sans doute).


----------



## legritch (22 Août 2014)

*The Time I Spent On A Commercial Whaling Ship Totally Changed My Perspective On The World *


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *The Time I Spent On A Commercial Whaling Ship Totally Changed My Perspective On The World *



 J'en ai pour 6 mois a lire tout cela


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> J'en ai pour 6 mois a lire tout cela



C'est normal, ça parle de pêche à la baleine. 

Cet article se lit beaucoup plus vite : http://www.pratique.fr/pecher-gardon.html.


----------



## legritch (22 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> J'en ai pour 6 mois a lire tout cela



6 mois pour lire Moby Dick? Quand même pas&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est normal, ça parle de pêche à la baleine.
> 
> Cet article se lit beaucoup plus vite : http://www.pratique.fr/pecher-gardon.html.




Moui. Un poisson bien banal qu'on a du mal à reconnaitre.
D'ou cette astuce, hélas strictement auvergnate : pêché, le gardon devient flasque (enfin, flachque) devant une moule.
Ne me demandez pas pourquoi. Une vieille astuce de pêcheur auvergnat, sans doute, chez qui les moules d'eau douce envahissent les cours d'eau.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

Un koala miraculé grâce à du bouche-à-bouche


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> 6 mois pour lire Moby Dick? Quand même pas



Faut-il encore que ce soit au programme !? :rateau:


----------



## fedo (23 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *The Time I Spent On A Commercial Whaling Ship Totally Changed My Perspective On The World *



une vidéo qui nous fait comprendre pourquoi Nicolas Hulot a si peur des mérous


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2014)

fedo a dit:


> une vidéo qui nous comprendre pourquoi Nicolas Hulot a si peur des mérous



Pas commode la bête


----------



## legritch (23 Août 2014)

fedo a dit:


> une vidéo qui nous comprendre pourquoi Nicolas Hulot a si peur des mérous



Parce que la peau de mérou pète?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2014)

Quand le rituel tourne au drame


----------



## legritch (23 Août 2014)

Darwin award


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Darwin award



En ce domaine il me semble que la mort de Claude François reste un must indépassable. Un exemple à (ne pas) suivre.


----------



## Average Joe (23 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Darwin award


Ça me rappelle la pseudo-crise pétrolière de 1979, organisée par les compagnies intéressées dont, comme par hasard, tous les présidents étaient "en vacances" quand la mauvaise nouvelle est survenue.
On pouvait alors trouver des nouvelles des journaux ce genre de faits divers (aux États-Unis) : "M. Craig, retraité, cherchait à savoir s'il restait de l'essence dans le réservoir de sa Chevrolet Impala 1972. Il  a donc ouvert le bouchon et a essayé d'en examiner le contenu en l'éclairant au moyen d'un briquet. Il restait bien de l'essence dans le réservoir. Par contre il ne reste plus rien de M. Craig ni de son Impala 1972."


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Darwin award




Oui, les sens l'ont trahi : il aurait dû sentir quelque chose. Il avait manifestement quelques neurones grillés, il a complété.
Décidément, "fumer tue" sur le paquet, ça sert à rien du tout.

Mais, putain, où est Pascal77 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, les sens l'ont trahi : il aurait dû sentir quelque chose. Il avait manifestement quelques neurones grillés, il a complété.
> Décidément, "fumer tue" sur le paquet, ça sert à rien du tout.
> 
> Mais, putain, où est Pascal77 ?



Passé chez MacBidouille.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Passé chez MacBidouille.




Sans déc' ???
C'est vraiment donner des fraises aux gendarmes. M'enfin...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2014)

http://sport24.lefigaro.fr/le-scan-...eur-decede-apres-avoir-recu-un-projectile.php

:mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://sport24.lefigaro.fr/le-scan-...eur-decede-apres-avoir-recu-un-projectile.php
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais:




Oui, enfin, faut relativiser. Y en a quand même 10 qui sortent vivantes du terrain.
C'est vraiment un sport de gonzesses.


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2014)

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Magnitude-6-0-earthquake-reported-in-Napa-County-5708791.php?



[youtube]CBGTWY6DGwc[/youtube]


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

Très impresionnant  

Je comprend pas le type dans son pick up qui joue avec ses phares


----------



## Gwen (25 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je comprend pas le type dans son pick up qui joue avec ses phares



C'est l'alarme qui s'est déclenchée. Et du coup ça fait flasher les phares pour faire partir les éventuels voleurs.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

Elle s'endort sur son portable et se réveille le sein brûlé


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Elle s'endort sur son portable et se réveille le sein brûlé



Sinon, il y a le plus dramatique : il s'endort avec son sextoy et réveille le médecin légiste. Je vous en avais épargné, mais je suis en vacances, il pleut depuis ce matin, je craque. Et l'occasion fait le larron.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, il y a le plus dramatique : il s'endort avec son sextoy et réveille le médecin légiste. Je vous en avais épargné, mais je suis en vacances, il pleut depuis ce matin, je craque. Et l'occasion fait le larron.



Désolé pour la pluie c'est un peu général , cela permet de nous faire découvrir des choses intéressantes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et l'occasion fait le larron.



Tu veux finir crucifié ?


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu veux finir crucifié ?




Ben, il paraît que ça donne une érection.

Ah, non, zut, c'est la pendaison.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, il y a le plus dramatique : il s'endort avec son sextoy et réveille le médecin légiste. Je vous en avais épargné, mais je suis en vacances, il pleut depuis ce matin, je craque. Et l'occasion fait le larron.



Moi, je ne leur avais pas épargné.

Et je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il pleuvait le jour où j'ai posté ce message.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je ne leur avais pas épargné.
> 
> 
> 
> Et je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il pleuvait le jour où j'ai posté ce message.




Ah, tu me grillas :rose:
Bon me vengerai 

Mais par quel canal (hormis le canal anal, on est d'accord) as-tu trouvé cette news, hum ?
Mon canal a moi est très spécial. Si on a le même...
Vieux (ou jeune ?, moi, c'est moyen) cochon


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je ne leur avais pas épargné.
> 
> Et je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il pleuvait le jour où j'ai posté ce message.



J'ai la mémoire qui flanche, J'me souviens plus très bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ah, tu me grillas :rose:
> Bon me vengerai
> 
> Mais par quel canal (hormis le canal anal, on est d'accord) as-tu trouvé cette news, hum ?
> ...



Je prends régulièrement le *métro pour avoir des infos diverses et variées. 



Métro, le journal, pas le moyen de transport. De toutes façons, là où j'habite il y a des bus, des tramways mais pas de métro.


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Je prends régulièrement le *métro pour avoir des infos diverses et variées.
> 
> 
> 
> Métro, le journal, pas le moyen de transport. De toutes façons, là où j'habite il y a des bus, des tramways mais pas de métro.


Heureusement que c'est gratuit


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

les médecins retirent un foetus resté 36 ans dans le corps de la mère


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2014)

Heureusement qu'il était mort, naître à 36 ans, quel avenir ?

:rose: Pardon.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

La momification parfaite ...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> les médecins retirent un foetus resté 36 ans dans le corps de la mère




Ouaip, c'est rare, mais pas forcément exceptionnel, surtout pour des grosses remontant à une époque où l'échographie n'existait pas ou n'était pas généralisée et/ou dans des régions où elle est moins accessible.
Dans le genre, il arrive parfois qu'on retrouve ce qu'on croit être un petit kyste, et qui n'est autre qu'un jumeau qui a été englobé au tout début du développement (une sorte de cannibalisme intra-utérin). Encore plus rare, il arrive que le jumeau englobé continue une lente évolution dans un organe creux (estomac, intestin, vessie) chez l'enfant qui l'a englobé in-utero, après la naissance, et se manifeste alors comme une sorte de tumeur évolutive. 
Une sorte de poupée russe... 
J'ai toujours trouvé ces trucs, pourtant on ne peut plus naturels, super glauques, entre le cannibalisme et Alien (Ridley Scott est finalement petit joueur...). D'après certaines études, le phénomène passerait souvent inaperçu (quand le jumeau ne poursuit pas son développement, bien sûr, et beaucoup plus fréquent qu'on ne le suppose actuellement


----------



## Berthold (26 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ouaip, c'est rare, mais pas forcément exceptionnel, surtout pour des *grosses* remontant à une époque où l'échographie n'existait pas ou n'était pas généralisée et/ou dans des régions où elle est moins accessible.



   :love: :rose:​


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Août 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> :love: :rose:​




:rose:

Chassez le naturel...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2014)

> Encore plus rare, il arrive que le jumeau englobé continue une lente évolution dans un organe creux (estomac, intestin, vessie) chez l'enfant qui l'a englobé in-utero, après la naissance, et se manifeste alors comme une sorte de tumeur évolutive.



J'ai un pote dont le père est décédé d'une tumeur à 32 ans...
La tumeur ?
Son frère jumeau qui a fini par lui serrer le cur très fort. :afraid: :sick:


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> les médecins retirent un foetus resté 36 ans dans le corps de la mère


36 ans sans emmerder les parents !

Et il a fallu que les médecins viennent les faire ch... !

Un jeune Belge tue sa mère à coups de seau à frites

Enfin ! Un jeune Belge qui sait vivre !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> les médecins retirent un foetus resté 36 ans dans le corps de la mère




je cite l'article :
_Les médecins ont consulté la littérature médicale à la recherche d'un précédent et ont découvert qu'une femme en Belgique avait gardé pendant 18 ans un foetus après une grossesse extra-utérine, la plus longue qu'ils aient pu retrouver._


Ils n'ont pas du chercher beaucoup 

Un foetus de 40 ans dans le ventre de sa mère en 2013


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2014)

Une femelle panda simule une grossesse pour doubler ses rations


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Août 2014)

loustic a dit:


> 36 ans sans emmerder les parents !
> 
> Et il a fallu que les médecins viennent les faire ch... !
> 
> ...



Un Ice bucket qui tourne mal ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Un Ice bucket qui tourne mal ?



J'ai toujours été contre les mines de charbons


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2014)

loustic a dit:


> 36 ans sans emmerder les parents !
> 
> Et il a fallu que les médecins viennent les faire ch... !
> 
> ...




Superbe. J'aime beaucoup ces news empruntes d'un charme local et folklorique.
Il aurait pu la lapider avec les moules qu'il y avait certainement à côté du seau à frites, mais ça aurait été plus long.

Un qui doit être super content, c'est le médecin légiste. Pas facile de publier en Belgique, pour les médecins légistes. Son heure de gloire est arrivée, il va pouvoir publier son "Nouveau cas exceptionnel d'homicide par l'utilisation d'un seau à frites. Description des lésions létales originales liées au seau à frites et revue de la littérature" dans un journal de médecine légal de renom.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

une femme tue un léopard avec une faucille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2014)

De rage, il détruit la toiture de son client à la pelle mécanique


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Superbe. J'aime beaucoup ces news empruntes d'un charme local et folklorique.


Sauf qu'en vrai c'est un seau à charbon

Tu me diras, à l'ère du nucléaire, pourquoi pas


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Août 2014)

http://www.levif.be/actualite/insol...-truffes-de-fautes/article-normal-170907.html

tout fout le camp.

J'aurais du écrire:
tou fou le quant.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> http://www.levif.be/actualite/insol...-truffes-de-fautes/article-normal-170907.html
> 
> tout fout le camp.
> 
> ...



ouais, ouais


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Août 2014)

Pour les Darwin Awards :

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014...on-instructeur-en-armes-a-feu-aux-usa_1088399


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour les Darwin Awards :
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014...on-instructeur-en-armes-a-feu-aux-usa_1088399



Seule solution : armer les instructeurs pour qu'ils puissent se défendre contre les attaques même involontaires de fillettes de 9 ans.


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour les Darwin Awards :
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014...on-instructeur-en-armes-a-feu-aux-usa_1088399





			
				Liberation a dit:
			
		

> [] La petite fille se trouvait avec ses parents, des touristes du New Jersey (nord-est) qui sétaient arrêtés au stand de tir Bullets and Burgers []


Y a pas à dire, côté tourisme ils se défendent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2014)

_*... au stand de tir "Bullets" and Burgers ...*_

Y'a pas à dire, pour une "boulette", s'en est une fameuse celle-là !!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Seule solution : armer les instructeurs pour qu'ils puissent se défendre contre les attaques même involontaires de fillettes de 9 ans.



Linstructeur était incompétent. Tu ne passes pas une arme, automatique de surcroit, à quelquun avant de têtre assuré quil a suffisamment de force pour la maîtriser.

La jeune fille devrait avoir une nomination dans la catégorie «*jeunes talents*».


Plus sérieusement, à neuf ans elle va devoir vivre avec ça. Pauvre gosse.


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2014)

Au contraire, elle va pouvoir frimer devant ses copines.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2014)

Ce fil est paradis pour socio-ethnologue.
Dis-moi comment tu tu tue ou comment tu meurs, et je te dirai comment tu vis, et réciproquement.
Voyons, depuis quelques jours 
- un américain tombe donc sous les balles d'une fillette (on a noté qu'il lui a tendu le canon pour se faire abattre)
- une belge est mortellement agressé à l'aide d'un seau à frites (que certains voudraient faire passer pour un seau à charbon, les sournois) par un gamin de 14 ans
- un anglais décède sans aide apparente, beaucoup moins brutalement, de mortelles vibrations d'un moteur de vibromasseur resté coincé dans le bas-rectum pendant plusieurs jours
- un indien est retrouvé mort à l'âge de 35 ans dans l'utérus de sa mère. Quelle vie y a--t-il mené ? S'est-il donné la mort, ou sa mère, lassée, l'a-t-elle assassiné ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Août 2014)

Dans la série _Commémorons comme François_ :

http://www.lepoint.fr/c-est-arrive-...orero-manolete-ole-27-08-2012-1499763_494.php


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2014)

Ça vous grattouille, ou ça vous chatouille ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _*... au stand de tir "Bullets" and Burgers ...*_
> 
> Y'a pas à dire, pour une "boulette", s'en est une fameuse celle-là !!!!!!




Oui, une grosse boulette. Une sorte de boulette de canon.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2014)

Une banque russe prête des chats à ses clients


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour les Darwin Awards :
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014...on-instructeur-en-armes-a-feu-aux-usa_1088399



Vous avez raté la vidéo&#8230; et les commentaires qui vont avec&#8230; 
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-28951893


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2014)

A 9 ans, j'étais en CM1 (ça s'appelait la 8e à l'époque), je m'étais fais suffisamment engueuler pour m'en souvenir encore parce que j'avais amené une arme mortelle en classe.
Un compas avec une pointe métal.
Voilà, voilà.
On vieilli, toussa, les temps changent. Où pas. Peut-être que les compas à pointe c'est aussi interdit, à son école, à la gamine..


----------



## legritch (28 Août 2014)

Wath's the matter with France?


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On vieilli, toussa, les temps changent. Où pas. Peut-être que les compas à pointe c'est aussi interdit, à son école, à la gamine..



Son vrai problème, c'est pas tant ce qu'elle peut ou pas apporter à l'école, c'est si elle a le droit de changer de parents. Mais là, même aux USA


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A 9 ans, j'étais en CM1 (ça s'appelait la 8e à l'époque), je m'étais fais suffisamment engueuler pour m'en souvenir encore parce que j'avais amené une arme mortelle en classe.
> Un compas avec une pointe métal.
> Voilà, voilà.
> On vieilli, toussa, les temps changent. Où pas. Peut-être que les compas à pointe c'est aussi interdit, à son école, à la gamine..



Et la règle a calculer , savez vous encore l'utiliser ??


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Et la règle a calculer , savez vous encore l'utiliser ??



Je sais même pas ce que c'ast (pas assez vieux, nom fils).
Par contre, j'ai pas appris les règles à calculer, mais j'ai appris à calculer les règles (bon, avec 3 grosses erreurs de calcul, une fille et deux garçons). J'ai appris trop tard qu'on pouvait peaufiner la technique avec un ours (histoire de revenir dans les news, même si celle-ci est un peu réchauffée, ou congelée, c'est selon)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je sais même pas ce que c'ast (pas assez vieux, nom fils).
> Par contre, j'ai pas appris les règles à calculer, mais j'ai appris à calculer les règles (bon, avec 3 grosses erreurs de calcul, une fille et deux garçons). J'ai appris trop tard qu'on pouvait peaufiner la technique avec un ours (histoire de revenir dans les news, même si celle-ci est un peu réchauffée, ou congelée, c'est selon)



Encore faut-il avoir de la place pour accueillir un ours chez soi. Un ours en appartement, ce n'est pas envisageable.

Il faut également avoir un véhicule assez grand pour le transporter quand on va se promener avec.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> j'ai pas appris les règles à calculer, mais j'ai appris à calculer les règles (bon, avec 3 grosses erreurs de calcul, une fille et deux garçons). J'ai appris trop tard



Un petit rappel de la méthode KO, quelle savante méthode de calcul, combien ont du réviser la matière, ouf les méthodes ont changé depuis 

J'ai quand préféré les calculs rapides


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Et la règle a calculer , savez vous encore l'utiliser ??



J&#8217;ai su.

J&#8217;en ai deux dans un placard. Il faudrait que je relise le mode d&#8217;emploi.

Ce n&#8217;est pas que je suis si vieux, mais j&#8217;avais en 4e une connasse d&#8217;arriérée comme prof de math qui nous empêchait d&#8217;utiliser nos calculatrices. Ce déchet de l&#8217;EN n&#8217;avait même pas l&#8217;excuse de l&#8217;âge, elle sortait de formation.

Tout au long de l&#8217;année, je lui ai témoigné mon mépris, exhibant sous son nez ma règle à calculs.

La précédente prof, bien plus âgée, nous avait appris à programmer nos TI en même temps que l&#8217;algèbre. C&#8217;était au début des années 80, en même temps que démarrait le Plan Informatique.

Y&#8217;a des profs, on devrait creuser un trou dans une forêt et leur mettre une balle dans la nuque. Question de salut national.


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...javais en 4e une connasse darriérée comme prof de math qui nous empêchait dutiliser nos calculatrices. Ce déchet de lEN navait même pas lexcuse de lâge, elle sortait de formation.


Elle devait être persuadée que seuls les gosses de riches pouvaient se payer une calculatrice...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2014)

> J'ai appris trop tard qu'on pouvait peaufiner la technique avec un ours


C'est pour ça qu'on dit qu'une femme a ses "ours" :rateau:

Mais aussi au far west quand une femme avait ses "indiens" on la retrouvait prisonnière du désert.

Plus près de chez nous quand elle a ses "anglais" on suppose que ça pourrait être le moment pour elle d'apprendre la langue.

Et quand elle a ses "ragnagnas", là c'est l'homme qui perd tout langage devant tant d'incompréhension.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)

N'oubliez pas les cousines


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Envie de voyager tranquille ? Prenez la Malaysia Airlines !


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un petit rappel de la méthode KO, quelle savante méthode de calcul, combien ont du réviser la matière, ouf les méthodes ont changé depuis
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai quand préféré les calculs rapides




Elle marche pas quand t'est bourré. Sinon, je dis pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h27 ----------

Sinon, y'a pas que l'omar, l'omelette a tué (enfin, a tuer), encore : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/sant...mpignons-attention-cueillette-dangereuse.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h29 ----------

Un urologue a encore frappé (enfin découpé) : http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014/08/29/1941585-medecin-pratiquait-circoncision-frais-secu.html
Pas de commentaire. On ne peut que relever que c'est encore un urologue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un urologue a encore frappé (enfin découpé) : http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2014/08/29/1941585-medecin-pratiquait-circoncision-frais-secu.html
> Pas de commentaire. On ne peut que relever que c'est encore un urologue.



Normal. Un urologue, c'est une espèce de plombier.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2014)

Avions : la "guerre des jambes" fait rage


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Avions : la "guerre des jambes" fait rage


C'est pour ça que la prochaine fois je voyage en business 

Reste que ces sièges inclinables, ça a failli me zigouiller mon mbp  juste le temps de pousser le siège devant pour le retirer


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2014)

Comment ça craint 
Bon, je n'ai pas lu les journaux Allemands, alors ce n'est peut être pas aussi craignos que ça&#8230; 

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014...la-biere-sans-bretzels-c-est-possible_1090803


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Comment ça craint
> Bon, je n'ai pas lu les journaux Allemands, alors ce n'est peut être pas aussi craignos que ça
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014...la-biere-sans-bretzels-c-est-possible_1090803



Libérez Uli !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

Une japonaise se décapite six fois dans un clip insolite pour reprendre de célèbres musiques avec sa bouche


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2014)

Nippone ou américaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Nippone ou américaine ?



américaine
 nippone ni mauvaise
je sais c'est nul
faites pas chier


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2014)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...rnalistes-chinois-recadres-par-le-pouvoir.php

Prenez-en de la graine, MacG.


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Comment ça craint
> Bon, je n'ai pas lu les journaux Allemands, alors ce n'est peut être pas aussi craignos que ça&#8230;
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2014...la-biere-sans-bretzels-c-est-possible_1090803



J'ai demandé, personne n'en a entendu parler 
Touristes, rassurez vous : les bretzels seront là pour accompagner votre bière et votre demi poulet, et votre saucisse géante au curry, et&#8230; !

[youtube]eXTz0Xjjkm0[/youtube]

En fait, la seule chose qui n'est pas assurée&#8230; c'est le temps


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Septembre 2014)

Paf la maitresse 

http://www.ledauphine.com/faits-div...-par-un-tgv-en-tentant-de-rattraper-son-chien

Gégé tu tires ou tu pointes ? 

http://www.ouest-france.fr/faits-divers-sauve-par-une-boule-de-petanque-et-une-infirmiere-2778751


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Paf la maitresse
> 
> http://www.ledauphine.com/faits-div...-par-un-tgv-en-tentant-de-rattraper-son-chien
> 
> ...



a un poil près , il y avait deux morts  dans cette voiture 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

Un cambrioleur oublie ses papiers sur place


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Un cambrioleur oublie ses papiers sur place


Il faut virer ses profs et lui faire repasser son C.A.P. de cambioleur...

...ou l'admettre à l'E.N.A.



Ne me dites pas qu'il en sortait !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Septembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Normal. Un urologue, c'est une espèce de plombier.




Absolument.
A cette différence près que pour obtenir un rendez-vous urgent, la phrase magique "il y a beaucoup d'urgent dans mon cas" fonctionnera très bien avec un urologue, alors qu'elle a en principe peu de chances d'attirer le plombier, malgré le mythe entretenu par certains films spécialisés.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

Quand l'UMP redirige ses visiteurs vers un site de libertinage


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Quand l'UMP redirige ses visiteurs vers un site de libertinage



Tu crois tinscrire avec ta copine à un club échangiste et tu finis dans un amphi à écouter Rafarin. :casse:

Ou linverse. :love:


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-29054216


----------



## Average Joe (4 Septembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-29054216


Ce home guard est définitivement un véritable britannique. Rigueur et fantaisie, tout y est. :love:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu crois t&#8217;inscrire avec ta copine à un club échangiste et tu finis dans un amphi à écouter Rafarin. :casse:
> 
> Ou l&#8217;inverse. :love:



C'est carrément pervers (dans le premier sens).
La biroute est droite, mais la pente est raide...


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Septembre 2014)

Darling, êtes-vous bien sûr qu'il est là ? Ou non, madame, vois n'êtes pas stérile, c'est juste qu'il n'est pas à cet endroit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------

Sinon, voilà un joli pied de lampe.
On attend le briquet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> C'est carrément pervers (dans le premier sens).
> La biroute est droite, mais la pente est raide...



Eh oui, pente qu'il bon de se retenir de grimper en chutant, selon la sagesse populaire, afin de point rajouter encore de la perversion à la chose.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2014)

Rien compris


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Darling, êtes-vous bien sûr qu'il est là ? Ou non, madame, vois n'êtes pas stérile, c'est juste qu'il n'est pas à cet endroit.




Sans oublier les trompes fallope  !


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Septembre 2014)

Hum... Il manque manifestement un fil réservé aux calembours poétiques, contrepèteries et autres jeux littéraires de l'esprit.
On l'appellerait naturellement : la muse m'habite (proposition faite en hommage à mes amis urologues, poètes et humanistes souvent incompris).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Hum... Il manque manifestement un fil réservé aux calembours poétiques, contrepèteries et autres jeux littéraires de l'esprit.
> On l'appellerait naturellement : la muse m'habite (proposition faite en hommage à mes amis urologues, poètes et humanistes souvent incompris).



Un très bonne chose pour initier un débat de fion ... :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Hum... Il manque manifestement un fil réservé aux calembours poétiques, contrepèteries et autres jeux littéraires de l'esprit.
> On l'appellerait naturellement : la muse m'habite (proposition faite en hommage à mes amis urologues, poètes et humanistes souvent incompris).





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un très bonne chose pour initier un débat de fion ... :rateau:



Un fil hugolien en diable alors   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_Mac-Mahon, tant de fois vaincu,_
_Es-tu donc avide de gloire_
_Au point de jouer dans lhistoire_
_Le même rôle que Monk eut ?_


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Hum... Il manque manifestement un fil réservé aux calembours poétiques, contrepèteries et autres jeux littéraires de l'esprit.
> On l'appellerait naturellement : la muse m'habite (proposition faite en hommage à mes amis urologues, poètes et humanistes souvent incompris).



it has always been my desire to write poetry but i find it incredibly f*cking difficult


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2014)

Et la recherche, bUrdel ?

pouet

pouet




(Et ça m'a permis de tomber sur celui-la, qui n'a rien à voir, mais qui prouve que MacGé en général et le bar en particulier a bien changé :nostalgie: )


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Et la recherche, bUrdel ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Magnifique ! :up
Effectivement, honte à moi :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> (Et ça m'a permis de tomber sur celui-la, qui n'a rien à voir, mais qui prouve que MacGé en général et le bar en particulier a bien changé :nostalgie: )



[YOUTUBE]z5YkWlYxAAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

La gaffe de Mme de Fontenay à l'élection de Miss Algérie


----------



## legritch (7 Septembre 2014)

Un p'tit café?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Se faire grossir les seins pendant 24 heures


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Un p'tit café?



Régulièrement... La dame n'a donc pas trouvé de gout inhabituel à son café. Voilà une collègue que je..., enfin bref.

En fait, elle aurait dû se méfier de la taille des doigts du monsieur.

Sinon, rassurez vous messieurs, cette news badine ne démontre que deux choses : Top Santé n'est pas à une connerie près, les urologues non plus, et les urologues coréens semblent particulièrement performants dans le domaine (nonobstant le fait qu'ils n'ont manifestement pas grand chose à faire).
La taille des roubignoles n'est  évidemment pas corrélée à la fécondité (sauf cas extrême et/ou maladie ou anomalie génétique associée), même si des urologues (toujours eux) finlandais, cette fois ci, ont un jour affirmé que la plus faible fécondité danoise était liée à une plus petite taille de leur coucougnettes par rapport à celles des finlandais.
Je n'ai hélas aucune données concernant les norvégiens, mais, j'imagine, que prudents, pour ne pas se les coincer dans les tiroirs Ikea, ils ont opté pour la taille mini.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

Ceci étant, ça tombe très bien, puisqu'on va facilement pouvoir vérifier les intéressantes observations coréennes grâce aux réseaux sociaux.

Evidemment, j'attends avec impatience la photo de Lady Gaga, et je suis certain que je suis pas tout seul.

Sinon pour vos comptes Twitter, c'est le même identifiant que vos pseudos sur MacG ?
Je mettrai aucune de vos photos sur mon compte iCloud, promis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> Se faire grossir les seins pendant 24 heures



Ça marche pour les doigts, à ton avis ?
J'ai un truc à poster sur Twitter.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Régulièrement... La dame n'a donc pas trouvé de gout inhabituel à son café. Voilà une collègue que je..., enfin bref.
> 
> En fait, elle aurait dû se méfier de la taille des doigts du monsieur.
> 
> ...



A essayer


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Septembre 2014)

En Autriche, on peut avoir des lourdeurs d'estomac sans pour autant boire trop de bière.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En Autriche, on peut avoir des lourdeurs d'estomac sans pour autant boire trop de bière.



8 Kg


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Septembre 2014)

Jack démasqué ?
Etonnant, si c'est vrai.
Ça m'a toujours un peu fasciné cette histoire. Je suis pas le seul, je crois...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Jack démasqué ?
> Etonnant, si c'est vrai.
> Ça m'a toujours un peu fasciné cette histoire. Je suis pas le seul, je crois...



Cette histoire m'a aussi fascinée 

Reste a savoir la crédibilité de Mr Russell Edwards


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2014)

Le problème avec Jack l'éventreur, c'est que tout le monde ou presque croit avoir identifié le tueur : http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...e-mystere-de-jack-l-eventreur-enfin-perce.php

Patricia Cornwell a mis en cause avec beaucoup de talent et une documentation abondante un peintre très célèbre de l'époque, Walter Sickert (voir une de ses peintures ici, très troublante, lorsqu'on connaît le cadre de certains meurtres : http://fr.wahooart.com/@@/8XZ6KR-Wa...own-Murder,-or-What-Shall-We-Do-For-the-Rent-).

L'article de _Wikipédia _consacré à Jack l'éventreur recense une trentaine de suspects (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspects_de_l'affaire_«_Jack_l'Éventreur_»).

C'est un peu comme le mystère du Dahlia noir. Malgré le talent de James Ellroy et la conviction de Steve Hodel (qui a accusé son propre père, un médecin lié à John Huston et Man Ray), je doute qu'on puisse clore un jour le dossier.


----------



## jonson (8 Septembre 2014)

Super Lune ce soir. 
Avis aux loups-garous et autres créatures fantastiques de la nuit, ce soir il y a une super pleine Lune. De quoi raviver les passions en cette fin d'été. 
Moi je m'en vais sortir vers minuit, muni d'une cape et d'un pieu d'argent afin de chasser... Jack!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

la Finlande sort une série de timbres érotiques homosexuels


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2014)

Faut dire que Tom of Finland est _effectivement_ très connu pour ses musculeux moustachus.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2014)

http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/actua...vitee-d-honneur-de-la-foire-de-francfort.html


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Atteint de "phobique administratif ",il n'avait pas payé son loyer pendant trois ans


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Atteint de "phobique administratif ",il n'avait pas payé son loyer pendant trois ans



C'est une blague ce mec c'est pas possible ... 

Et j'adore le "je m'en prends plein la gueule", tu m'étonnes.


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2014)

Moi, je dis que hollande, c' est un poissard. Dés qu'il sort: il pleut.

il est maudit!!!!!

(touche moi pas!!!!)


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Comment fait on pour attraper le "phobique administratif " ? car ça m'interresse de ne plus rien payer


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2014)

En tout cas, çà doit pas etre facile d' etre ministre pour un phobique administratif, il a du souffrir le martyr, le pauvre. Pendant 10 jours!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> en tout cas, çà doit pas etre facile d' etre ministre pour un phobique administratif, il a du souffrir le martyr, le pauvre. Pendant 10 jours!!!!



ont fait une cagnote ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Comment fait on pour attraper le "phobique administratif " ? car ça m'interresse de ne plus rien payer



Il faut passer des journées entières le nez dans la paperasse.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Il faut passer des journées entières le nez dans la paperasse.



Je le fais , mais pas encore de symptômes
en plus ce mec a des secrétaires donc pas trop de contact avec la paperasse 

je me demande si les secrétaires travaillent aux noirs ?? ou ne règlent pas leurs loyers ??


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Atteint de "phobique administratif ",il n'avait pas payé son loyer pendant trois ans




Ah ouai. En plus il se fout royalement de notre gueule, le choupinet.
On touche le fond, là... Phobie administrative...


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On touche le fond, là...


On parie ? j'attends avec impatience l'excuse du prochain pris les doigts dans le pot de confiture. Les yeux dans les yeux©.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> On parie ? j'attends avec impatience l'excuse du prochain pris les doigts dans le pot de confiture. Les yeux dans les yeux©.




Hélas, bien sûr, non, je prends pas le pari, pas envie de perdre... :bouahaaaaaasnif:
Sinon, à propos de la maladie du pépère au dessus, analyse par Christophe André, un super psy : http://www.franceinfo.fr/actu/polit...-de-l-administration-ca-existe-docteur-565525

C'est marrant, d'habitude, je prends pas ça autant à coeur, mais là, ce mec me fait vraiment gerber. Il serait devant moi, je lui casserais vraiment les dents une par une, histoire que ça glisse mieux au moment de lui enfourner les testicules dans le gosier (seul traitement connu de la phobie administrative).

La rentrée scolaire, et le récent avis d'imposition n'y sont peut-être pas étrangers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2014)

Si le présent nous semble déprimant et mesquin, intéressons-nous donc au passé     :

*Tombe géante de Grèce : le point sur les fouilles*


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Si le présent nous semble déprimant




Hollande , il est a mi-mandat, et on a déjà le sentiment d' une ambiance de fin de règne.

Il a interet de rebondir, vu le temps qui reste; parce que si il continue, il va creuser pour pouvoir descendre encore plus bas.

Et si sarkozy annonce son retour, c' est la fin des haricots! un pépère d' un coté, et un pré-ado de 14 ans de l' autre coté.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Hollande , il est a mi-mandat, et on a déjà le sentiment d' une ambiance de fin de règne.
> 
> Il a interet de rebondir



Tout ce qui bondit ou rebondit n'est pas forcément sympathique   :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mine-S


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Septembre 2014)

Je suis pour quon lexpédie du troisième étage de la Tour Eiffel pour voir sil rebondit.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2014)

Hier j'ai dû écrire le mot hollande (le pays) dans un papier...

J'ai eu un moment d'hésitation :rose:


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Septembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hier j'ai dû écrire le mot hollande (le pays) dans un papier...
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai eu un moment d'hésitation :rose:




J'ai définitivement adopté "Pays Bas", et je parle des néerlandais.
Même pour le Flamby, je prends des génériques "Flancs gélatinés nappés de caramel (garantis sans taxes et impôts ajoutés)".


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

Coucou , me revoila


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai définitivement adopté "Pays Bas", et je parle des néerlandais.




Il n'était pas trop tard, j'ai corrigé. 

Je me cite :


> ... lartiste les capte aussi dans la nature qui lenvironne aux _*Pays-bas*_ ou en France. Cest une peinture libre...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

Bon , j'ai le formulaire


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Septembre 2014)

J'aime bien la case "RSI"...

Sinon, faut que tu trouve un formulaire de plainte auprès du tribunal pénal international pour l,autre taré qui se clame victime d'une attaque génocidaire de la part des Pays-bas, pardons, de Hollande : http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/morelle-hollande-et-les-toutous-10-09-2014-1862086_20.php

Il font une sorte de concours Lépine du pétage de plomb abject, ou alors, fans d'Audiard, ils cherchent à voyager gratos dans l'espace, je sais pas.

Hollande, on peut l'accuser de tout, je le vois mal en génocidaire.
Quoique devant des zozos comme ça, va savoir...


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, faut que tu trouve un formulaire de plainte auprès du tribunal pénal international pour l,autre taré qui se clame victime d'une attaque génocidaire de la part des Pays-bas, pardons, de Hollande : http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/morelle-hollande-et-les-toutous-10-09-2014-1862086_20.php



Mais nan, t'as tout faux :


			
				l'aut' taré a dit:
			
		

> il estime avoir été piégé. «Elle ne manque pas de fourberie cette jeune femme», s'emporte-t-il à propos de la journaliste du Point. Elle «voulait me revoir à titre amical et m'a extorqué des pseudos confessions». *«Les propos qui me sont prêtés sont de la responsabilité de l'auteur de l'article»*


Finalement on n'aura pas eu longtemps à attendre pour toucher plus loin que le fond : "Je dis portnawak, mais le vrai coupable c'est celui qui rapporte mes propos'. Pas mal, non ? C'est vrai que 'piégé' est un peu usé jusqu'à la corde, fallait trouver autre chose 

Au suivant de ces messieurs, le *con*cours *con*tinue...


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2014)

Après s&#8217;en être pris à Google,
l&#8217;artiste hackeur italien
Paolo Cirio
a récidivé en publiant une liste de sociétés enregistrées aux îles Caïmans.


----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2014)

*SCOOP!!!*

*Hollande a démissionné!!!!*

http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...omas-hollande-n-est-plus-mon-compagnon-396486


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> *SCOOP!!!*
> 
> *Hollande a démissionné!!!!*
> 
> http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...omas-hollande-n-est-plus-mon-compagnon-396486



Meme pas vrai


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Septembre 2014)

c'est vrai que ça fait un moment qu'on se dit: c'est pas possible, on est au fond... ben non! ils nous surprennent tous les jours.

Finalement, la politique, c'est simple, faut juste réviser ses classiques:
Coluche, Pierre Dac, Audiard, les nuls, Desproges et le meilleur: Raymond Devos.

J'avoue que le sketch actuel me fait penser à celui du rond point où chaque sortie est un sens interdit. Et l'ambulance tourne, tourne tourne...


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Septembre 2014)

Ben faut tous les y mettre, dans ce rond point...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> J'avoue que le sketch actuel me fait penser à celui du rond point où chaque sortie est un sens interdit. Et l'ambulance tourne, tourne tourne...



Ce matin les Shadocks sur France inter c'était pas mal aussi...



> Comme ils voyaient qu'en pompant vers l'avant il ne se passait rien, les Shadocks décidèrent de pomper vers l'arrière. Comme ils virent qu'il ne se passait rien non plus, ils cessèrent de pomper. Mais comme il ne se passait toujours rien, ils recommencèrent à pomper. Il vaut mieux pomper que ne rien faire...



En gros si ma mémoire est bonne


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2014)

Si vous parlez de Thévenoud, d'une certaine manière c'est aussi vous qui le faites, le sketch.
C'est une nouille (je reste poli) ; il est viré (rapidement ; dans le temps personne n'aurait rien dit...) ; ensuite la Presse qui n'a vraiment rien d'autre à faire bavasse là-dessus et tout le monde y va de son petit commentaire offusqué.
C'est facile, ça occupe, ça distrait.

Mais on peut _aussi_ s'intéresser à des choses plus importantes.
On n'est pas _non plus_ obligé de prêter attention et commenter chaque sondage (il y en a tous les jours, faut dire).

Mais bon, c'est tellement plus facile pour l'ego, cette position de juge de paix.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2014)

Bouh qu'il est sérieux !

Enfin en ce qui me concerne ce n'est pas tant leurs actions que je leur reproche (même si) que leurs excuses vaseuses. Soit ils sont complètement infantiles, soit ils nous prennent pour des cons. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre 'foutarem gueulam', moi je dis


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

Fabius : après la sieste, le lapsus sur Chirac !


----------



## Le docteur (13 Septembre 2014)

Agir en Chirac, en Irak pas en chierie... 
Ca y est, j'ai mon exemple de lapsus révélateur pour cette année..


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2014)

http://gauthier.blogs.nouvelobs.com/archive/2014/09/10/operation-mains-propres-a-pekin.html


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://gauthier.blogs.nouvelobs.com/archive/2014/09/10/operation-mains-propres-a-pekin.html


Je vois que les édiles chinois prennent parfois des décisions aussi ubuesques que les notres 


> Certaines villes viennent même de décréter de nouvelles « normes de comportement », *interdisant ladultère « y compris en dehors des heures de travail ».*


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2014)

La distinction est intéressante : l'adultère pendant les heures de travail nuit à la productivité (absentéisme). On peut supposer que l'adultère en-dehors des heures de travail profite à la productivité (après une saine activité physique, le moral est meilleur et l'enthousiasme au travail plus grand).

C'est donc dommage de l'interdire dans ce second cas.
C'est leur côté puritain.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2014)

le "vin de merde" est dans les meilleures ventes


----------



## legritch (15 Septembre 2014)

*Un délinquant sexuel incarcéré 30 ans peut être euthanasié *


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *Un délinquant sexuel incarcéré 30 ans peut être euthanasié *



Ce pays est en pleine décadence.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

George le poisson rouge opéré du cerveau


----------



## legritch (16 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce pays est en pleine décadence.



Plus d'infos


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Plus d'infos



Ouaip.

Un grand progrès pour la médecine psychiatrique


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2014)

NSA ? What's that ?

(D sst GB)

[VIMEO]106026217[/VIMEO]


----------



## Average Joe (17 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce pays est en pleine décadence.



C'est un genre de peine de mort déguisée. Bien, les lois sur l'euthanasie ! Soyez modernes, qu'ils disaient


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Septembre 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> C'est un genre de peine de mort déguisée. Bien, les lois sur l'euthanasie ! Soyez modernes, qu'ils disaient



Oui, c'est vraiment l'effet que ça donne. Avec comme boureaux des médecins, enfin qui prétendent l'être. Euthanasier un psychotique  (s'il a été déclaré irresponsable, c'est plus que probable) probablement suicidaire à cause de sa détention et de sa maladie, c'est effrayant.


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, c'est vraiment l'effet que ça donne. Avec comme boureaux des médecins, enfin qui prétendent l'être. Euthanasier un psychotique  (s'il a été déclaré irresponsable, c'est plus que probable) probablement suicidaire à cause de sa détention et de sa maladie, c'est effrayant.



C'est conforme à certains romans d'anticipation.

Seuls ceux qui sont dans la norme survivent, les autres sont achevés.

Eugénisme.

Prochaine étape: définition d'un standard humain. Manipulation génétique et éradication des hors normes avant la naissance.

Tout va bien, je vais bien, ...


----------



## legritch (18 Septembre 2014)

Le problème ici c'est l'absence d'unités de soins pour ce genre de personnes et sûrement l'absence d'accords internationaux pour les soins hors du pays. Mais bon on va avoir une toute nouvelle prison entièrement dédiée aux soins psychiatriques. &#128530;

L'état de la justice et du monde pénitentiaire en Belgique est lamentable. &#128542;&#128545;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h49 ----------

Le futur gouvernement en formation prévoit des peines encore plus sévères envers les délinquants. La sévérité pour sauver le monde. Pauvres cons. &#128530;


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le problème ici c'est l'absence d'unités de soins pour ce genre de personnes et sûrement l'absence d'accords internationaux pour les soins hors du pays. Mais bon on va avoir une toute nouvelle prison entièrement dédiée aux soins psychiatriques. &#128530;
> 
> L'état de la justice et du monde pénitentiaire en Belgique est lamentable. &#128542;&#128545;
> 
> ...


L'ennui est que c'est une demande d'un nombre croissant de citoyen(ne)s.
En France, en tout cas, tenir un discours moins immédiatement répressif demande un courage politique difficile (c'est presque un suicide politique de tenir le discours inverse).


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> L'ennui est que c'est une demande d'un nombre croissant de citoyen(ne)s.



C'est sûr qu'en leur bourrant le mou à longueur de JT, reportages et j'en passe avec des faits divers sordides, on prédispose ces esprits à vouloir plus de répression.



> En France, en tout cas, tenir un discours moins immédiatement répressif demande un courage politique difficile (c'est presque un suicide politique de tenir le discours inverse).



L'abolition de la peine de mort était au programme de Mitterrand en 1981, et ça ne l'a pas empêché d'être élu. Oui je sais c'est une réplique facile qui ne peut à elle seule supporter la victoire de la gauche en 81 mais bon


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'en leur bourrant le mou à longueur de JT, reportages et j'en passe avec des faits divers sordides, on prédispose ces esprits à vouloir plus de répression.


On est bien d'accord. Une fois encore, la Presse n'en sort pas grandie.


> L'abolition de la peine de mort était au programme de Mitterrand en 1981, et ça ne l'a pas empêché d'être élu. Oui je sais c'est une réplique facile qui ne peut à elle seule supporter la victoire de la gauche en 81 mais bon


Oui (mais c'était quand même une mesure parmi d'autres).
Cela étant, il me semble que l'on se trouve dans un état d'esprit globalement beaucoup plus conservateur (en général, en-dehors du bête clivage gauche-droite), de repli identitaire, de crainte et de frilosité, qui s'accomode fort bien de plus de répression.
Et je ne parle évidemment pas que de la France mais de l'Europe (voire au-delà).


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> On est bien d'accord. Une fois encore, la Presse n'en sort pas grandie.
> 
> Oui (mais c'était quand même une mesure parmi d'autres).
> Cela étant, il me semble que l'on se trouve dans un état d'esprit globalement beaucoup plus conservateur (en général, en-dehors du bête clivage gauche-droite), de repli identitaire, de crainte et de frilosité, qui s'accomode fort bien de plus de répression.
> Et je ne parle évidemment pas que de la France mais de l'Europe (voire au-delà).



Pas une parmi dautres. Il avait clairement affiché sa détermination sur le sujet. Voter Mitterand, cétait voter la fin de la guillotine. Ce fut une des premières grandes mesures législatives de la gauche.

La société européenne vieillit, sembourgeoise. Ses principales préoccupations sont devenues «*posséder*» et «*tenir*».

Quand je dis quelle vieillit, je ne parle pas dâge mais de mentalité. Les jeunes eux aussi sont devenus «*vieux*».


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> L'ennui est que c'est une demande d'un nombre croissant de citoyen(ne)s.
> En France, en tout cas, tenir un discours moins immédiatement répressif demande un courage politique difficile (c'est presque un suicide politique de tenir le discours inverse).



Taubira 

Enfin on dit qu'elle est "laxiste", mais la presse n'a même pas lu les reformes en question, et pourtant la plupart de ces "choix" bien qu'ils ne correspondent pas à l'opinion publique, c'est à la limite juste du bon sens, mais à force de rabâcher des âneries.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2014)

Le "bon sens", Moi, je l'emmerde...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le "bon sens", Moi, je l'emmerde...



Certes mais alors, comment sais-tu si tu dois pomper vers l'avant ou vers l'arrière ?


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Septembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le "bon sens", Moi, je l'emmerde...



"Moi, je" ne veut rien dire.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2014)

La seule réforme de la justice qui vaille le coup serait une augmentation significative de son budget. Là, cest au niveau dun pays du tiers monde. La plupart des dysfonctionnements sont imputables à ce manque de moyens.

La réforme Taubira, quon la juge laxiste ou non, ne changera rien. Cest de laspirine sur une fracture ouverte.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> "*Moi*, je" ne veut rien dire.



C'est ce que je dis... Avec la virgule, please.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)

elle paye ses impôts avec 30 kilos de petites pièces


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> elle paye ses impôts avec 30 kilos de petites pièces




"On n'est pas des tiroirs-caisses", ajoute-t-elle"

Ben, la dame, si, un peu quand même, justement. Bien garni, au demeurant.


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> "On n'est pas des tiroirs-caisses", ajoute-t-elle"



"...j'aime râler !" écrit-elle.

Alors elle a déjà posté ici, dans ce forum !


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour ce qui est du débat sur les peines, le problème aussi, c'est qu'on passe de la justice tout court à la "justice des victimes" pourrait-on dire. On ne cesse dire "pensez aux victimes", ce qui sous-entend d'ailleurs que toute victime réclame vengeance.

Personnellement, j'attends de la justice qu'elle soit juste, me venger, si je me retrouve un jour à vouloir le faire, je préfère le faire moi-même. Réclamer une vengeance d'une institution, c'est du dernier sordide.

Le reste, c'est la rhétorique de la loi du lynch.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas une parmi dautres. Il avait clairement affiché sa détermination sur le sujet. Voter Mitterand, cétait voter la fin de la guillotine. Ce fut une des premières grandes mesures législatives de la gauche.
> 
> La société européenne vieillit, sembourgeoise. Ses principales préoccupations sont devenues «*posséder*» et «*tenir*».
> 
> Quand je dis quelle vieillit, je ne parle pas dâge mais de mentalité. Les jeunes eux aussi sont devenus «*vieux*».



Sans Badinter, l'abolition de la peine de mort serait sans doute passé aux profits et pertes avec une bonne partie des promesses des socialistes (même si Mitterand en avait tenu quelque-unes en 81, pour faire marche arrière dès 83 et engager le grand bordel ultralibéral dans lequel on est aujourd'hui)


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sans Badinter, l'abolition de la peine de mort serait sans doute passé aux profits et pertes avec une bonne partie des promesses des socialistes (même si Mitterand en avait tenu quelque-unes en 81, pour faire marche arrière dès 83 et engager le grand bordel ultralibéral dans lequel on est aujourd'hui)



Badinter faisait parti du deal dès le départ. Donc «*sans Badinter*» n&#8217;est même pas une hypothèse.

L&#8217;abolition est aussi le fruit de son temps. Près de quatre ans depuis la dernière exécution (septembre 1977), trois sous Pompidou, trois sous Giscard, tous pour des affaires particulièrement sordides. La justice française, même populaire, n&#8217;était pas spécialement «*sanguinaire*».

Je ne suis pas fan de Mitterrand, loin de là. A l&#8217;époque j&#8217;aurais plutôt été pour, comme dans la chanson, mais je n&#8217;étais même pas majeur. Aujourd&#8217;hui je suis bien content qu&#8217;on ait arrêté les conneries, surtout quand je vois le paquet d&#8217;erreurs judiciaires, de juges d&#8217;instruction bornés et de flics approximatifs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2014)

On a dû lui jeter un sort.


----------



## OlivierMarly (19 Septembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> On a dû lui jeter un sort.



quand je pense que certains disent qu'il ne se mouille pas.

Pff!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> quand je pense que certains disent qu'il ne se mouille pas.
> 
> Pff!



Non mais dans la vie, il ne faut pas trop se mouiller surtout lorsqu'il y a de l'électricité dans l'air. Sinon, on finit sur le carreau.


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aujourd&#8217;hui je suis bien content qu&#8217;on ait arrêté les conneries, surtout quand je vois le paquet d&#8217;erreurs judiciaires, de juges d&#8217;instruction bornés et de flics approximatifs.



Tu vois, ou on te fait voir, uniquement ce qui ne fonctionne pas. 

Je n'ose même pas parler des juges d'instruction accusés par la presse de ... faire leurs boulots. On critique le pouvoir, par contre quand le pouvoir critique les juges d'instruction, le pouvoir a raison, c'est bancal. Mais on se souvient uniquement d'un seul finalement.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu vois, ou on te fait voir, uniquement ce qui ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Je n'ose même pas parler des juges d'instruction accusés par la presse de ... faire leurs boulots. On critique le pouvoir, par contre quand le pouvoir critique les juges d'instruction, le pouvoir a raison, c'est bancal. Mais on se souvient uniquement d'un seul finalement.



Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont tous comme ça, loin de là, mais quelques cas célèbres ont démontrés qu'on pouvait facilement se retrouver dans de sales draps judiciaires.

La justice est humaine, donc faillible. Une exécution capitale est irréversible. On n'a pas le droit à l'erreur.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Septembre 2014)

Je ne voudrais pas que vous ratiez les IgNobel. 
Je ne sais pas pour qui j'aurais voté cette année, comme chaque année, d'ailleurs.
Place au festival, tadadaaaaa : http://mobile.allodocteurs.fr/article.asp?idarticle=14367&1=1


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La justice est humaine, donc faillible.


D'autant plus que, s'il faut faire la distinction
entre _le_ juge et _la_ juge,
on peut se demander si la justice
n'en subit pas quelques dommages collatéraux.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Septembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> D'autant plus que, s'il faut faire la distinction
> 
> entre _le_ juge et _la_ juge,
> 
> ...




C'est certain que si tu appelles un juge "madame la juge", ou l'inverse, tu dois t'attendre à des dommages collatéraux 
Quant à la différence, ça dépend des pays. Je trouve qu'au Royaume Uni, comme ils sont tous avec de jolies perruques, c'est pas facile. Bon, la paire de boules est pas à la même place (quoique des fois, on se demande).


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

une escroquerie boursière... sur Post-it


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Septembre 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Non mais dans la vie, il ne faut pas trop se mouiller surtout lorsqu'il y a de l'électricité dans l'air. Sinon, on finit sur le carreau.



j'aurais plutôt dit indéfrisé. Cloclo reviens, ils deviennent fous.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

Circulation: les accros au SMS devront serrer à droite


----------



## OlivierMarly (22 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Circulation: les accros au SMS devront serrer à droite



ce qui me sidère c'est que malgré 3 points, une amende et les risques avérés, il y ait encore tant de personnes qui téléphonent ou pire tapent des sms en conduisant.

Bigdidou, t'en penses quoi du bacon pour les saignements? J'ai une arrivée de Londres (c'est du bon bacon) et je ne sais pas quoi en faire. Je te les livre à St Anne?


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ce qui me sidère c'est que malgré 3 points, une amende et les risques avérés, il y ait encore tant de personnes qui téléphonent ou pire tapent des sms en conduisant.


Ce n'est pas l'importance de la sanction qui est prise en compte dans le choix ou non de transgresser, mais le risque de se faire prendre. 
Quant au risque de plantade, il est bien connu que l'accident, ça n'arrive qu'aux autres...


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Septembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ce qui me sidère c'est que malgré 3 points, une amende et les risques avérés, il y ait encore tant de personnes qui téléphonent ou pire tapent des sms en conduisant.
> 
> 
> 
> Bigdidou, t'en penses quoi du bacon pour les saignements? J'ai une arrivée de Londres (c'est du bon bacon) et je ne sais pas quoi en faire. Je te les livre à St Anne?






Très sincèrement, les gens que je vois, c'est pas du bacon qu'ils se mettent dans nez (mais un truc qui arrête tout à fait bien les saignements, ceci étant).
Maintenant, si un type vient me voir parce qu'il n'arrive pas à arrêter de se mettre du bacon dans nez, je le considèrerais avec le plus grand intérêt, ça c'est certain.


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Très sincèrement, les gens que je vois, c'est pas du bacon qu'ils se mettent dans nez (mais un truc qui arrête tout à fait bien les saignements, ceci étant).
> Maintenant, si un type vient me voir parce qu'il n'arrive pas à arrêter de se mettre du bacon dans nez, je le considèrerais avec le plus grand intérêt, ça c'est certain.



voilà une invention qu'elle va être hyper supra mega cool:
la eBacon.
dosée en cholesterole et sel. 
les patchs au bacon...

Oui, mais les lobbys porcin vont oeuvrer dans l'ombre pour garder le monopole...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

La Belgique invente le pipeline à bière


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> La Belgique invente le pipeline à bière




Pourvu qu'il passe pas par l'Ukraine.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Pourvu qu'il passe pas par l'Ukraine.



même idée


----------



## Le docteur (24 Septembre 2014)

Dans les réponses sur le pipeline à bière je note que plusieurs intervenants ont des "amis belges" (ou sont amis avec tous les belges).
Marka devrait nous trouver une chanson là-dessus...

A ranger avec "l'Ile de Beauté", "outre-atlantique" "nos amis québécois" (en philosophie on a aussi "le Stagirite" pour Aristote, comme quoi personne n'est épargné).

Belges : toujours ajouter "nos amis".

Je suggère : d'ajouter en outre "surmembrés" pour mettre du baume au c&#339;ur (ou ailleurs) de notre Big international.

Sinon, je note aussi que le pipeline supprimerait 85% des poids-lourds en ville. J'en conclus donc que 85% à Bruges transportent de la bière. 

De toute manière, avec mon problème de tolérance au gluten, ça me fout le bourdon, tout ça...


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> De toute manière, avec mon problème de tolérance au gluten, ça me fout le bourdon, tout ça...




Tu me rappelles que dans mes jeunes années j'avais été le co-créateur du premier site français à propos de la maladie coeliaque (bon je me fais mousser, mais comme on parle de bière...). Il est mort depuis longtemps, mais c'est dommage.
Sinon, tout n'est pas perdu, y a des bières sans gluten, mais pas en pipe line, c'est vrai (et pas belges, ce dont on se fout royalement).


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

Suspension de l'enquête pour corruption visant Sarkozy


----------



## Le docteur (24 Septembre 2014)

Oui, il y a de la bière sans gluten, mais je passe d'un rayon de bière au supermarché à ... une bière (planquée dans les produits bio). En plus elle est médiocre.
Moi je veux de la bière belge, et en pipeline (directement si possible).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> Suspension de l'enquête pour corruption visant Sarkozy


Et une autre mauvaise nouvelle, en prime, tiens!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, il y a de la bière sans gluten, mais je passe d'un rayon de bière au supermarché à ... une bière (planquée dans les produits bio). En plus elle est médiocre.
> Moi je veux de la bière belge, et en pipeline (directement si possible).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------
> ...



Oui ça tu peux le dire


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et une autre mauvaise nouvelle, en prime, tiens!





jura39200 a dit:


> Oui ça tu peux le dire



Suspendues ne veut pas dire abandonnées. Faut lire l'article, les gars


> suspendue le temps que soient examinées les requêtes en nullité déposées par l'ancien président et son avocat


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2014)

*Les criminels financiers ne paient que rarement leurs amendes*

Dans les CIO, on n'explique jamais ça aux gamins qui viennent pour s'informer sur les bonnes carrières. De ce fait, ils perdent des opportunités.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2014)

De nouveaux symptômes de la phobie administrative du sieur Thévenoud



> Après les impôts, le loyer de son appartement parisien, les amendes de sa voiture de fonction, le kiné pour ses enfants, c'est désormais d'électricité qu'il s'agit: EDF Bourgogne a lancé, il y a quelques semaines, une procédure de recouvrement pour "incidents de paiement" à l'encontre du député socialiste de Saône-et-Loire. Un contentieux qui, là encore, porterait sur plusieurs années de notes non réglées...


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et une autre mauvaise nouvelle, en prime, tiens!



http://www.lesechos.fr/monde/afrique-moyen-orient/0203803214945-lotage-francais-en-algerie-aurait-ete-decapite-1046251.php
L'otage français en Algérie a été décapité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> De nouveaux symptômes de la phobie administrative du sieur Thévenoud



On entrevoit la possibilité de former un club international :

*Au Portugal, le premier ministre n'avait pas déclaré ses revenus au fisc*

Passos Coelho, c'est le joyeux drille qui, après avoir mis en uvre un plan d'austérité draconien, avait recommandé aux jeunes Portugais de « quitter leur zone de confort » pour émigrer, plutôt que de demeurer dans un pays qui n'avait plus de travail à leur offrir (Fabrice Nodé-Langlois, « Le premier ministre portugais conseille aux jeunes de partir », _Le Figaro.fr_, 4/07/2012 : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...-portugais-conseille-aux-jeunes-de-partir.php).


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> http://www.lesechos.fr/monde/afrique-moyen-orient/0203803214945-lotage-francais-en-algerie-aurait-ete-decapite-1046251.php
> L'otage français en Algérie a été décapité.



Et en France nous ne bougeons pas


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Et en France nous ne bougeons pas


C'est-à-dire ?  Quel type de réactions attends-tu ? Qu'on bombarde la Kabylie ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

Le PDG de Virgin offre des congés illimités à ses salariés


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le PDG de Virgin offre des congés illimités à ses salariés



Mouai, sous condition que le travail soit fait.

Comme par «*hasard*» le MEDEF est en train de relancer son «*contrat de projet*» pour saper un peu plus le CDI.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, sous condition que le travail soit fait.
> 
> Comme par «*hasard*» le MEDEF est en train de relancer son «*contrat de projet*» pour saper un peu plus le CDI.



Je me demande ce que cela cache


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, sous condition que le travail soit fait.
> 
> Comme par «*hasard*» le MEDEF est en train de relancer son «*contrat de projet*» pour saper un peu plus le CDI.



Une fois le projet finalisé ... tu peux partir avec dignité ou sans indemnités


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une fois le projet finalisé ... tu peux partir avec dignité *ET* sans indemnités.



Le retour des journaliers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2014)

Je vois que j'arrive au bon moment...  

Sociologie amusante. Quand davantage de flexibilité sur la marché du travail mène à... davantage de rigidité.

Sur le marché du travail français la part des CDD dans les embauches ou le taux de rotation de la main-d'uvre progressent depuis plusieurs années. Pourtant, le taux de mobilité des salariés est resté quasiment stable depuis la fin des années 80. Lexplication de ce paradoxe réside dans un double phénomène de concentration et daccentuation de linstabilité dans certains métiers où la durée des contrats a fortement diminué. Davantage de flexibilité a mené à davantage de segmentation entre emplois stables et emplois instables, ces derniers étant devenus la norme dans certains secteurs, avec des rythmes de rotation accélérés, y compris sur postes pérennes. Il en résulte une « trappe à pauvreté » pour les travailleurs qui sy trouvent cantonnés.

http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/docs_ffc/EMPSAL14b_D1_rotation.pdf [ne cliquez pas si vous détestez la sociologie et les statistiques]


----------



## legritch (26 Septembre 2014)

Vendre ses jambes a son coût


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le retour des journaliers.


J'ai connu le statut de saisonnier dans l'hôtellerie, 9 à 10 mois de travail au maximum pour deux saisons, pas de chômage, et personne ne trouvait à redire. De nos jours ils vont timbrer et sont souvent perdus pour l'hôtellerie, enfin quand ces saisonniers trouvent des emplois fixes à l'année, quand ils ne bifurquent pas ou quittent le métier.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2014)

Il y a des boulots où on est sûr de tomber sur des patrons pourris et des petits chefs alakon


----------



## fedo (26 Septembre 2014)

Kim Jong-un aurait la goutte. mais traduit en régime Nord Coréen ça donne poétiquement:



> La richesse et la prospérité de notre socialisme existent grâce aux efforts rigoureux de notre maréchal, qui continue d'éclairer la voie du peuple, comme la lueur d'une flamme, et ce bien qu'il soit indisposé.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2014)

fedo a dit:


> Kim Jong-un aurait la goutte. mais traduit en régime Nord Coréen ça donne poétiquement:



En fait, les Nord-Coréens sont un peu comme les Vogons.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En fait, les Nord-Coréens sont un peu comme les Vogons.




Oui, et tout leur drame c'est qu'ils restent des Vogons de 2ème classe, alors qu'ont leur promet sans cesse qu'ils deviendront de Vogons de première en suivant leur Locomotive Suprème.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, et tout leur drame c'est qu'ils restent des Vogons de 2ème classe, alors qu'ont leur promet sans cesse qu'ils deviendront de Vogons de première en suivant leur Locomotive Suprème.



 ... Merci !


----------



## Le docteur (27 Septembre 2014)

Des Vogons, j'en croise tous les jours au boulot qui est apparemment un point de rencontre entre deux dimensions complètement hétérogènes (plus une troisième qui se demande bien dans quel bordel elle a atterri).


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




bompi a dit:


> C'est-à-dire ?  Quel type de réactions attends-tu ? Qu'on bombarde la Kabylie ?


Qu'on cesse de flatter des gens qui se réclament d'un livre où l'on peut trouver écrit à propos des "polythéistes" qu'il faut les poursuivre partout où ils sont et les massacrer ? (je n'invente rien, et je peux retrouver le passage, si ça vous a amuse et si vous avez envie de me faire perdre mon temps, heurtés par mon manque de tolérance).

 Je ne dis pas qu'il faut être méchants avec eux, mais qu'il faut cesser de se baillonner comme on le fait et de se foutre de la peau de saucifflard devant les yeux...


Il faut savoir qu'il y a trois catégories de personnes pour l'Islam : 
- les vrais croyants (eux)
- les "gens du Livre", chrétiens ou juifs qui doivent effectivement être tolérés et à propos desquels on trouve même des passages laudateurs (comme pour les moines chrétiens). Ceux-là doivent être traités correctement et un musulman peut même épouser une non musulmane, chrétienne ou juive, mais "il vaut mieux" qu'elle se convertisse. 
(Jusqu'ici le Coran est à la limite plus tolérant que pas mal de ses zélateurs).
Là où ça se gâte, c'est pour les polythéistes, qui sont voués à mal finir.
Vous remarquez que l'athée, ce monstre absolu, n'est pas prévu. Je n'ose imaginer ce qu'on peut en conclure un cerveau embrumé par la supersition (à savoir qu'il me semble que dans toutes les relgions, ont ait plus de supersitieux que d'authentiques religieux).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qu'on cesse de flatter des gens qui se réclament d'un livre où l'on peut trouver écrit à propos des "polythéistes" qu'il faut les poursuivre partout où ils sont et les massacrer ? (je n'invente rien, et je peux retrouver le passage, si ça vous a amuse et si vous avez envie de me faire perdre mon temps, heurtés par mon manque de tolérance).



Je ne suis pas sans munitions sur la question, mais je crois juste que ce n'est pas le lieu pour en parler.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Septembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sans munitions sur la question, mais je crois juste que ce n'est pas le lieu pour en parler.




Effectivement, mais je serais intéressé de connaître tes munitions et de quel côté elles vont 
Le sentiment qu'éprouve Le docteur ne m'est pas étranger, je dois l'admettre.
La confusion et les sentiments contradictoires de la communauté musulmane, si je m'en réfère à cet article du Monde (http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...entre-accablement-et-colere_4495395_3224.html), au moment où des appels au meurtre en tous lieux et circonstances sont lancés, ne sont pas créer un certain malaise...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Effectivement, mais je serais intéressé de connaître tes munitions et de quel côté elles vont.



Je ne vais certainement pas résumer ici ce que je pense/crois savoir des dynamiques de l'Islam depuis les origines et du rapport des musulmans à l'altruité.  J'en entends qui soupirent de soulagement...  Pour ceux qui veulent avoir une idée du point de vue sur les "mécréants" que défendent des théologiens d'une stricte orthodoxie, voir par exemple le Cheikh 'Abdel 'aziz Ar-Rajihi, dont les écrits envahissent la toile.

Je signalerai juste à titre personnel les  évolutions que j'ai constatées parmi mes élèves musulmans. Il  m'arrivais de passer de belles récitations du Coran lorsque les  religions monothéistes étaient au programme (pour les amateurs :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiwmxkla2f0). Je ne le ferai plus. Le  dialogue est devenu impossible et toute tentative de parler sereinement  de religion (je ne suis pas du genre à tenter d'influencer mes élèves) risque de déboucher sur des dérapages incontrôlables, antisémitisme  génocidaire en tête, ainsi que sur la proclamation agressive de la suprématie du Coran sur toute autre forme de savoir (un leitmotiv du Coran : "Allah sait mieux"). C'est une nette dégradation par rapport à ce que je notais il y a une décennie dans mon lycée, même s'il y avait déjà des incidents. Je plains les collègues de sciences naturelles (pas enseignées chez nous, ce qui règle heureusement la question) qui  doivent expliquer que le Coran ne résume pas la science moderne.

Pour rester dans l'actualité d'ailleurs, voici une manifestation du processus à la fois ancien et actuel de marginalisation qui tend à affecter les courants modérés, libéraux, au sein même de l'Islam : http://observers.france24.com/fr/co...eheran-islam-iran-prisonnier-politique-police


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

Quand les politiques font de l'humour


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2014)

'f'raient mieux de faire de la politique


----------



## legritch (30 Septembre 2014)

Fermetures de prisons 







En Suède.


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2014)

Un petit déjeuner? oooaaaafffffff... j' ai pas faim le matin.

http://www.topsante.com/medecine/ps...ant-lors-de-ses-crises-de-somnambulisme-71293


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Octobre 2014)

Bé si, finalement, là où y a des gènes, y a du plaisir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h30 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Un petit déjeuner? oooaaaafffffff... j' ai pas faim le matin.
> 
> http://www.topsante.com/medecine/ps...ant-lors-de-ses-crises-de-somnambulisme-71293



Dans mon aggrégateur de news médicales, celle qui était en dessous de celle-ci est l'histoire terrible de l'homme qui a 100 orgasmes par jour, preuve vidéo à l'appui. Je renonce à vous en faire part, une fois n'est pas coutume (sans compter les réactions des confrères du type "DSK sort de ce corps", on va encore dire que décidément notre goût pour la plaisanterie douteuse et notre total manque d'empathie nous rendent définitivement infréquentables).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h35 ----------

On trouve la vidéo ici : http://youtu.be/XfhmG_9ZqAs


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2014)

Deux octogénaires niçoises « au bronzage extrême » renvoyées par erreur au Burkina Faso


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2014)

Bilboquet Mag c'est le Gorafi Niçois ou bien tu as encore abusé des psychotropes à ta disposition ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2014)

Je t'invite à parcourir les autres articles de cet excellent magazine pour te faire ton opinion en ce qui concerne son sérieux.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Octobre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Deux octogénaires niçoises « au bronzage extrême » renvoyées par erreur au Burkina Faso



Mamie et mamiette m'avaient dit qu'elles partaient en vacance !!!!


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2014)

Facebook c'est écolo, bio et tout et tout !!!


----------



## legritch (1 Octobre 2014)

*Décès du père du journaliste de Rue89, harcelé par un pseudo-hacker franco-israélien*


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Deux octogénaires niçoises « au bronzage extrême » renvoyées par erreur au Burkina Faso



Eh bien , vue le bronzage , il va y avoir affluence  au burkina


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

Vingt heures de garde à vue pour avoir présenté un vrai billet de 500 euros


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2014)

Le _vrai_ problème n'était pas le billet, sans doute.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Le _vrai_ problème n'était pas le billet, sans doute.



Je le pense aussi


----------



## loustic (2 Octobre 2014)

Pourtant, des billets de 500  on en voit partout, tous les jours, du matin au soir...


----------



## OlivierMarly (2 Octobre 2014)

le pire c'est les commentaires à la suite de l'article...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Pourtant, des billets de 500  on en voit partout, tous les jours, du matin au soir...



Tu fréquente trop l' hypermarché Leclerc de Douai


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2014)

La suite d'une actu pas amusante du tout !


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Vingt heures de garde à vue pour avoir présenté&#8230; un vrai billet de 500 euros



Moi, jde dis: un type qui a 500 euros (En petites ou grosses coupures): c' est suspect.

Et si en plus il dit qu'il a un travail: là, c' est clair, c' est un menteur; il parle d' un truc qui n' existe plus.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, jde dis: un type qui a 500 euros (En petites ou grosses coupures): c' est suspect.



L'argent de la droooooooooogue !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2014)

legritch a dit:


> *Décès du père du journaliste de Rue89, harcelé par un pseudo-hacker franco-israélien*





Toum'aï a dit:


> La suite d'une actu pas amusante du tout !



Haec decies repetita placebit.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, jde dis: un type qui a 500 euros (En petites ou grosses coupures): c' est suspect.
> 
> Et si en plus il dit qu'il a un travail: là, c' est clair, c' est un menteur; il parle d' un truc qui n' existe plus.



J'ai déjà posséder quelques billets de 500&#8364; pour régler en liquide un location en Espagne , et portant je ne suis pas suspect 
payer une location de 4000 &#8364;  en espèce , cela exige quelques billets de 500 ou de grandes poches 

Cela n'a pas fais de moi un malhonnête 

Ps:Nous etions 3 couples pour cette location :love:


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> J'ai déjà posséder quelques billets de 500 pour régler en liquide un location en Espagne , et portant je ne suis pas suspect
> payer une location de 4000   en espèce , cela exige quelques billets de 500 ou de grandes poches
> 
> Cela n'a pas fais de moi un malhonnête
> ...



ouahh! la partouze de folie.

Cette histoire est absurde. Je plains ces pauvres gens.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (3 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> payer une location de 4000   en espèce


... c'est franchement suspect  (et pas très prudent non plus... )

(d'ailleurs, il me semble que ce n'est pas autorisé, en France, non ? il n'y a pas un maxi légal pour les paiements en liquide ?)


----------



## loustic (3 Octobre 2014)

Maxi 3000 sauf...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2014)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ... c'est franchement suspect  (et pas très prudent non plus... )
> 
> (d'ailleurs, il me semble que ce n'est pas autorisé, en France, non ? il n'y a pas un maxi légal pour les paiements en liquide ?)



c'était bien a l'étranger en effet , d'ailleur , pas rassurer d'avoir cette somme sur soit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Gestation pour autrui : le spectaculaire retournement de Manuel Valls


----------



## legritch (3 Octobre 2014)

Burp   :love:


----------



## Fìx (3 Octobre 2014)

Venue pour secourir son mari et sa fille sortis indemnes d'un accident de voiture, une femme de 44 ans a perdu à son tour le contrôle de son véhicule, tuant son mari sur le coup.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2014)

Un escroc paie six millions d'euros de bijoux en billets de Monopoly


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Un escroc paie six millions d'euros de bijoux en billets de Monopoly



Nemo auditur propriam turpitudinem allegans

Un escroc, il y en a deux.


----------



## legritch (4 Octobre 2014)

Vous n'avez pas du thé russe?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2014)

*35 000 morses s'échouent en Alaska.*

Ils ont envoyé un message de détresse : 

· · ·    · · ·


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Octobre 2014)

Site à accès réservé (Egora), dans l'excitation, j'ai pas trouvé d'autre lien.
Je le savais, je le savais, je savais.

SOCIÉTÉ par C. L B le 04-10-20141 RÉACTION(S)
http://www.egora.fr/sante-societe/s...s-les-belges-sont-les-plus-gros-cochons-deuro

*C'est la Science qui le dit :*

Echangisme, partouzes, orgies : *les Belges sont les plus gros cochons d'Europe*

Réduire la taille du texte Aggrandir la taille du texte 
Imprimer Facebook Google LinkedIn Twitter Envoyer cet article version PDF 
Selon une enquête sur les différentes formes de sexualité de groupe en Europe, réalisée par l'IFOP pour Netechangisme (leader français de sites de rencontres libertines), ce sont les Belges qui sont les champions d'Europe du libertinage. Les Français ne sont même pas sur le podium.

S'agissant de l'échangisme, près d'un Belge sur dix (9 %) l'a déjà pratiqué (contre 6% en moyenne dans les autres pays) et 7% dentre eux ont déjà pratiqué léchange de partenaires entre couples (contre 4 à 6% dans les autres pays étudiés).

De loin les plus nombreux à avoir fait lamour en présence dautres personnes (17%, contre 10 à 13% dans les autres pays), les Belges partagent aussi avec les Britanniques la première place du podium pour ce qui est de la pratique de lorgie (12%), c'est-à-dire la forme la plus extrême de sexualité de groupe.

En revanche, les pratiques nimpliquant pas de réels échanges de partenaire, comme le mélangisme (jeux sexuels entre couples sans pénétration) ou le côte-à-côtisme (rapports côte à côte sans contact entre couples), sont, elles, beaucoup plus répandues dans des pays comme le Royaume-Uni ou lEspagne.

Et les Français, me direz-vous ? Si nos concitoyens ne sont pas les plus libertins, ils nen sont pas moins de plus en plus nombreux à sêtre déjà livrés à certaines pratiques comme léchange de partenaires  ils sont 5% en 2014, soit deux fois plus quil y a 20 ans (2,4% en 1992)  ou lorgie (8% en 2014, contre 6% en 1992).

De même, lenquête bat en brèche certaines idées reçues sur le profil type des échangistes  longtemps perçus comme des personnes dâge mûr évoluant dans un milieu plutôt urbain et privilégié  en confirmant la tendance au rajeunissement et à la démocratisation des adeptes de léchangisme en France.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------

Aucun rapport (enfin...), mais TheBig : grosses bises et pends soin de toi.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Aucun rapport (enfin...), mais TheBig : grosses bises et *pends* soin de toi.



Moi je préfère que tu p*r*ennes soin de toi...


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Octobre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi je préfère que tu p*r*ennes soin de toi...





Y a pire...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2014)

Un touriste devant la justice pour avoir fait voler un drone sur Paris


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Un touriste devant la justice pour avoir fait voler un drone sur Paris



Ben ouai. Paris cest pas Gaza. Ya des règles.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2014)

Les belges peuvent nous dire merci


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2014)

Kami: hololooo... attention, les voilà qui reviennent!

Kamutori: çà ne me fait pas rire du tout!!!!


http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/as...rcevoir-de-son-erreur_711347.html#xtor=AL-79-[article]


----------



## Le docteur (5 Octobre 2014)

Je me doute bien que je dois manquer de science à ce niveau, et je ne veux pas donner l'impression de donner dans la sodomie de diptère, mais je ne parviens pas à saisir la différence qu'il y a entre échangisme et échange des partenaires... stricto sensu...
Bon, a priori j'imagine qu'il a échangisme sans échange quand on fait ça à côté sans prêter pour autant... Alors, c'est là que la sodomie de diptère intervient...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi je préfère que tu p*r*ennes soin de toi...


tant qu'il ne prend pas soin de toi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2014)

Un adolescent belge dépense 37 000 pour un jeu "gratuit"


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Un adolescent belge dépense 37 000 pour un jeu "gratuit"



37.000  et les parents ne voient rien


----------



## legritch (6 Octobre 2014)

Attention, il y a des djihadistes qui s'entraînent dans les Ardennes!

Ah ben non&#8230; :rose:


----------



## patlek (6 Octobre 2014)

Le blaireau.

http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/un-e...nopoly-03-10-2014-1869122_48.php#xtor=CS3-190


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Le blaireau.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/un-e...nopoly-03-10-2014-1869122_48.php#xtor=CS3-190



Foutez la paix aux blaireaux. 

Zont rien à voir avec ces turpitudes.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Le blaireau.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/un-e...nopoly-03-10-2014-1869122_48.php#xtor=CS3-190



Déjà cité post #27198


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Octobre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> tant qu'il ne prend pas soin de toi...




Oh, hé, oh, y'a pas que moi. Si vous voyiez (j'ai un doute sur l'orthographe, là) les commentaires de la news, vous iriez plus chez un généraliste de votre vie d'abord.
Surtout si vous êtes belge.


----------



## ergu (6 Octobre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Aggrandir la taille du texte



Tu t'es trompé d'une lettre sur le dernier mot, non ?


----------



## Le docteur (7 Octobre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oh, hé, oh, y'a pas que moi. Si vous voyiez (j'ai un doute sur l'orthographe, là) les commentaires de la news, vous iriez plus chez un généraliste de votre vie d'abord.
> Surtout si vous êtes belge.


Ce n'est pas à ce sens de "prendre soin" que je pensais, en fait:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Foutez la paix aux blaireaux.
> 
> Zont rien à voir avec ces turpitudes.



Ca lui apprendra à être trop poli et à vérifier la liasse qu'on lui tend.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2014)

*Quand l'électeur moyen épouse la cause des plus riches*

Une explication savante de l'art de berner les classes moyennes. 

Pour les pauvres, c'est plus simple    :


_Misère, misère !
C´est toujours sur les pauvres gens
Que tu t´acharnes obstinément
..._


----------



## legritch (8 Octobre 2014)

On a un nouveau gouvernement, enfin, ça sera officiel samedi


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2014)

legritch a dit:


> On a un nouveau gouvernement, enfin, ça sera officiel samedi



Ouai, la coalition des kamikazes suédois.


----------



## legritch (8 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouai, la coalition des kamikazes suédois.



BeGöv


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2014)

Le criquet va bien.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x27gc38_un-criquet-retire-d-une-oreille-par-un-medecin_news


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

Des huîtres gravées au laser


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Octobre 2014)

Les sexologues à l'index ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h58 ----------

Et personne pour se lancer dans la culture bio avec moi (me contacter en MP) ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h01 ----------

le vol des bébés à l'hôpital, passe encore. Mais là, on descend d'un cran dans l'horreur.


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Octobre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Les sexologues à l'index ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h58 ----------
> 
> ...



l'index des sexologues, fallait oser. 

"pas un peu de whisky d'abord?"


----------



## Le docteur (12 Octobre 2014)

En gros, le gars d'une addition d'ignorances, il fait un savoir.
C'est beau d'arriver à être payé pour ça.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2014)

Passepartout a encore frappé


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2014)

On dirait le scénario de "Me, Myself and Irene" des frères Farrelly.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Passepartout a encore frappé



Je pensais que c'était Passetemps...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Passepartout a encore frappé



Passe vraiment partout cet homme ??


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Passepartout a encore frappé



[YOUTUBE]0LFJ1_fzDYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

Il montre ses cicatrices pour voler un portable !


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2014)

Une petite faille assez sympa et bien expliquée (très pédagogique, cet exposé).


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

IL OFFRE DES IPHONE 6 À TOUTE SON ANCIENNE PROMOTION !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

Facebook et Apple pourraient subventionner la congélation d'ovocytes de leurs employées


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2014)

Chaque© mot® que vousTM utilisez© est réservé® à l'INPI©©©®®TM


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chaque© mot® que vousTM utilisez© est réservé® à l'INPI©©©®®TM



ça me rappel caddie qui cassait les couilles à tout le monde pour ça


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Octobre 2014)

Et un nobel un.
http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...ck-star-sur-la-facade-du-capitole-572706.html

En plus il donne un concert!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Et un nobel un.
> http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...ck-star-sur-la-facade-du-capitole-572706.html
> 
> En plus il donne un concert!



CE NEST PAS UN PRIX NOBEL.

Il ny a pas de prix Nobel déconomie. Cest une fumisterie inventée par la banque royale de Suède en 1969.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2014)

Il a un prix, quoi. C'est ce qui compte, apparemment.

Si les mathématiciens étaient plus portés sur l'humour (certains le sont, quand même) ils devraient renommer leur prix en Médaille W.C.Fields.


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Octobre 2014)

3° porte à gauche au fond du couloir.
Merci de laisser cet endroit aussi propre en entrant que vous le laisserez en partant.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Et un nobel un.
> http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...ck-star-sur-la-facade-du-capitole-572706.html
> 
> En plus il donne un concert!




A peine élu et déjà baché


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> 3° porte à gauche au fond du couloir.
> Merci de laisser cet endroit aussi propre en entrant que vous le laisserez en partant.



Vas-y en premier et tire la chasse après avoir foutu ta tête dans le trou.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Il a un prix, quoi. C'est ce qui compte, apparemment.
> 
> Si les mathématiciens étaient plus portés sur l'humour (certains le sont, quand même) ils devraient renommer leur prix en Médaille W.C.Fields.



C&#8217;est le seul prix «*soi-disant Nobel*» récompensant quelque chose qui ne sert à rien.

Médecine, Littérature, Physique, Chimie, même la paix (à certaines occasions) reposent sur une création concrète, une avancée substantielle dans le savoir.

L&#8217;économie c&#8217;est du vent. Des théories inappliquées parce qu&#8217;inapplicables, sauf par des fous.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2014)

Des certitudes c'est bien d'en avoir à la pelle . 
Dans les années 30/40 il y a eu beaucoup de travaux théoriques sur la cohérence, la démonstration tous ces _trucs théoriques qui ne servent à rien _. Church est ses potes . 
Un certain Turing , en particulier ,  a conçu un modèle de machine . 
Incidemment, il a dirigé le labo de Benchley Park qui a décodé Enigma (toutes les transmissions de l'armée allemande ) . 
et écrit trois courts articles où il y a toute l'informatique . 
et plus 

alors les petites pommes, le cloud ( prévu par d'autres ) 
Donc , Nobel d'économie n'existe pas . un truc des banques ( comme déjà dit) 
Donc , de mathématiques non plus, un truc de ???


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2014)

varuna a dit:


> Des certitudes c'est bien d'en avoir à la pelle .
> Dans les années 30/40 il y a eu beaucoup de travaux théoriques sur la cohérence, la démonstration tous ces _trucs théoriques qui ne servent à rien _. Church est ses potes .
> Un certain Turing , en particulier ,  a conçu un modèle de machine .
> Incidemment, il a dirigé le labo de Benchley Park qui a décodé Enigma (toutes les transmissions de l'armée allemande ) .
> ...



Je nai pas parlé des mathématiques.

Il me viendrait jamais à lidée de dire que les mathématiques ne servent à rien. 

Tas bloqué sur le mot théorie. Tu tes trompé. Le mot important cest : inapplicable.

Les mathématiques participent à notre représentation du monde. Cest comme la chimie, yen a plein autour de nous mais on ny fait pas attention.

La «*science*» économique cest du vent. Ça sert à vendre des livres que personne ne lit à part dautres économistes et à faire le beau dans les cocktails ou à la télévision. Un économiste ça raconte tout et son contraire quelques années après. La vraie économie, celle du réel, cest arriver au bout du mois sans être dans le rouge. Parce que le banquier, il te fait pas de cadeau. Il préfère offrir des prix aux économistes.


Nobel na pas souhaité inclure un prix pour les mathématiques et cétait son choix. Les mathématiciens ont créé le leur. Ils ne lont pas appelé «*prix Nobel*» ou plus insidieusement «*prix en lhonneur dAlfred Nobel*». Le prestige de la médaille Fields procède delle-même et des travaux quelle couronne.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker critique le prix Nobel (ou soi-disant tel) d'économie.

Et je faisais de l'humour (qu'il soit nul, j'en conviens aisément) simplement pour le goût du jeu de mot.

Faut pas monter sur ses grands chevaux comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2014)

ok dont acte . 
d'accord pour le reste ....a part "inapplicable." où je n'ai pas compris la subtilité 
je dirais plutôt
dont peu percoivent les applications ... 
( mais il est possible d'améliorer cette situation, surtout avec l'informatique ) 
eof


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2014)

varuna a dit:


> Church est ses potes



Church est donc multiple tout en n'étant pas lui-même ?

A moins qu'il se considère comme étant lui-même un de ses potes - ce qui entraîne une transitivité perturbante et pourtant évidente : s'il est ses potes, alors il est toutes les personnes qu'il aime bien et qui  l'aiment bien, ce qui implique qu'il en fait partie.
Oui, ça se tient.

Bigre !


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

Inapplicable sans doute parce qu'une théorie économique peine à appréhender la complexité du réel.

Pour résumer à (très) gros trait, je dirais que c'est _le_ problème des sciences humaines. Elles ne peuvent, au mieux, qu'expliquer a posteriori ce qui s'est passé (et imparfaitement ou incomplètement, de surcroît).
L'ennui est que l'on cherche à toute force à faire croire qu'elles ont aussi un pouvoir prédictif.


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> L'ennui est que l'on cherche à toute force à faire croire qu'elles ont aussi un pouvoir prédictif.



l'économie a un fort pouvoir prédictif - mais qui dépend beaucoup plus de l'influence de qui prédit que du sérieux de ses théories.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Church est donc multiple tout en n'étant pas lui-même ?
> 
> A moins qu'il se considère comme étant lui-même un de ses potes - ce qui entraîne une transitivité perturbante et pourtant évidente : s'il est ses potes, alors il est toutes les personnes qu'il aime bien et qui  l'aiment bien, ce qui implique qu'il en fait partie.
> Oui, ça se tient.
> ...


Alors que par exemple "Church hait ses potes" aurait été beaucoup plus difficile à expliquer.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Inapplicable sans doute parce qu'une théorie économique peine à appréhender la complexité du réel.
> 
> Pour résumer à (très) gros trait, je dirais que c'est _le_ problème des sciences humaines. Elles ne peuvent, au mieux, qu'expliquer a posteriori ce qui s'est passé (et imparfaitement ou incomplètement, de surcroît).
> L'ennui est que l'on cherche à toute force à faire croire qu'elles ont aussi un pouvoir prédictif.



Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2014)

Surtout que le gars Church, il a une thèse , la vache 
et indémontrable en plus


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2014)

varuna a dit:


> Surtout que le gars Church, il a une thèse , la vache
> et indémontrable en plus



Mais est-ce qu'à la démontrer, Church cherche ? ('tain, comment c'est dur à dire, ça...)


----------



## patlek (17 Octobre 2014)

Faut pas prendre ce que church dit pour parole d' évangile.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2014)

*La radicalisation djihadiste ne doit pas être criminalisée mais soignée, comme l'alcoolisme, selon un psychiatre britannique*

Réflexion intéressante, appuyée sur une enquête qui semble avoir été approfondie (plusieurs centaines d'entretiens avec des membres de la communauté musulmane britannique). Kamaldeep Bhui recommande aussi de pousser les jeunes à aller à la mosquée, afin qu'ils sortent de leur isolement et reçoivent un enseignement orthodoxe, plutôt que des bribes de théologie sauvage glanées sur internet. Cela pourrait bien marcher, pour peu qu'un contrôle suffisamment strict soit exercé sur l'enseignement religieux dispensé. La probabilité que les politiques prennent en compte cette proposition est pourtant assez faible : elle verra se dresser contre elle les défenseurs bornés d'un Islam idéalisé, autant que les islamophobes du camp opposé.


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

Disons que l'idée d'un "contrôle strict exercé sur l'enseignement religieux dispensé" est une bonne source d'empoignades. Idem pour la définition de l'orthodoxie.
Tout ça, quelle que soit la religion. 

De plus, une religion étant soumise à ce traitement de faveur, on peut s'attendre à ce que l'on s'interroge sur l'absence de contrôle des autres religions ayant pignon sur rue.

Idée intéressante, en effet, mais sa mise en pratique est hautement problématique.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2014)

Une balle dans la tête. Le seul moyen d&#8217;y mettre du plomb.


Et puis, «*radicalisation*djihadiste*»&#8230; C&#8217;est quoi un djihadistes pas radical ? Il t&#8217;offre une tasse de thé avant de te trancher la gorge ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que l'idée d'un "contrôle strict exercé sur l'enseignement religieux dispensé" est une bonne source d'empoignades. Idem pour la définition de l'orthodoxie.
> Tout ça, quelle que soit la religion.
> 
> De plus, une religion étant soumise à ce traitement de faveur, on peut s'attendre à ce que l'on s'interroge sur l'absence de contrôle des autres religions ayant pignon sur rue.
> ...



Ce n'est pas plus problématique que d'interdire l'appel au meurtre ou l'incitation au viol. Et les djihadistes à l'&#339;uvre en Syrie et en Irak sont condamnés comme hétérodoxes takfiristes par la plupart des autorités religieuses sunnites aussi bien que chiites. Quant aux autres religions, le problème se posera lorsqu'elle lanceront elles aussi des appels à la guerre sainte et que des milliers de jeunes caodaïstes, zoroastriens, protestants ou sikhs iront se battre au loin pour y répondre.


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2014)

Ça ne me paraît pas aussi simple que tu le décris [mais ce n'est que mon avis]. C'est, d'une certaine manière, une nouvelle version du problème de la censure et ce ne m'a jamais paru être simple dans des pays à vocation démocratique.

Je me demande par ailleurs si le problème, du point de vue éventuellement cynique des gouvernements européens, n'est pas tant que des gens aillent faire des saloperies au loin mais qu'ils en reviennent et risquent alors de les faire sur le sol européen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était simple, mais que ce n'était pas plus sorcier que d'autres choses très compliquées qui nous semblent pourtant indispensables. Lutter contre le négationnisme de la Shoah est problématique aussi. Il peut en découler  et il en a effectivement découlé  certaines formes de censure ou d'autocensure du questionnement historique, ainsi qu'une limitation significative de la liberté d'expression. Ce n'est pas une raison pour tout autoriser. Mais la possibilité de trouver des solutions concrètes à des problèmes éthiques complexes apparaît peut-être plus évidente à un intelligence formée au pragmatisme anglo-saxon, ce qui est le cas du Dr Bhui, qu'à des esprits français comme les nôtres.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2014)

Je ne vois pas ce qu&#8217;il y a à discuter avec ces gens-là.

La question de la religion n&#8217;est pas le sujet. Ce ne sont pas des religieux, malgré ce qu&#8217;ils prétendent. Les regarder comme tels est une insulte aux musulmans et à la civilisation islamique dans son ensemble.

Ces gens sont des tueurs, des voleurs, des violeurs. Des fous sanguinaires qui n&#8217;ont de respect pour rien que leur soif d&#8217;atrocité. Il n&#8217;y a rien à discuter avec eux. Quiconque pense le contraire n&#8217;est qu&#8217;un idiot utile au service de ces bêtes fauves ou un petit branleur d&#8217;intellectuel dans le confort de son salon.

C&#8217;est comme Taubira qui est encore complètement à côté de la plaque avec sa proposition de «*rééduquer*» les djihadistes. Avant de penser à rééduquer ces humanoïdes, je ne peux même pas les qualifier d&#8217;humains, il aurait fallu penser à éduquer, instruire, la jeunesse dés&#339;uvrée des ghettos sociaux que les résidus de 68 ont créés depuis trente ans.

Ils ont jeté aux orties la culture occidentale, quarante ans à lui cracher à la gueule tout en se la réservant entre «*élites*». Ces généreux penseurs sociaux refusent aux autres les savoirs que leurs aînés leur ont légués. On a fabriqué des générations sans racines, sans Histoire, sans valeurs étiques, puisque tout se vaut au nom du relativisme moral. Il ne faut pas s&#8217;étonner qu&#8217;ils soient perméables à la première saloperie qui passe.

La religion comme remède au fanatisme religieux ? Bulshit !

L&#8217;obscurantisme «*soft*» au lieu de la raison et voilà qu&#8217;on la passe à la trappe cinq cent ans de civilisation européenne. Erasme, Kant, Spinoza, Montesquieu, Rousseau, etc. A la poubelle !

Qu&#8217;il te suffise de croire !

Il faut leur apprendre à être de bons musulmans. Ça fera sans doute de bons moutons. Mieux que des chiens enragés. Tout plutôt que d&#8217;en faire des être humains, doués de raison.

Un essai : remplacez musulmans par catholiques. Ça sonne tout de suite étrange, n&#8217;est-il pas ?

Du racisme social et du racisme tout court. Voilà ce qu&#8217;il y a derrière cette proposition.

La religion c&#8217;est l&#8217;opium du peuple disait l&#8217;autre. Vite, une grande salle de shoot tournée vers La Mecque.

Venant d&#8217;un psychiatre ça ne m&#8217;étonne pas. Tous plus malades que leurs patients.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2014)

Kamaldeep Bhui est issu de la communauté indienne du Kenya. Voir son itinéraire personnel et professionnel ici  : http://www.wpa-tps.org/about-wpa-tps/members/kamaldeep-bhui/

_My interests in cultural psychiatry were aroused during my early experiences as a psychiatry resident. I realized that patients from diverse cultural groups had a different story to tell from the one recorded in their clinical case notes and that the official diagnostic process captured little about their life experience, or indeed their distress. I was struck by how this difference was marked even for patients with whom I shared a culture. My Punjabi Sikh background clearly played a part in contributing a cultural dimension to my thinking about culture, conflict, colonialism and distress. The heritage of challenging social injustice and tackling prejudice was similarly inculcated in me from a very early age by parents and family, largely shaped by Sikh teachings. My parents, although of Indian origin, lived in Kenya most of their early adult lives._

Ses préconisations ne concernent pas des combattants chevronnés, mais principalement des adolescents paumés qui partent ou tentent de partir pour le djihad après un court endoctrinement sur internet. Il constate qu'ils sont déprimés, angoissés, isolés, très ignorants des principes de la religion dont ils se réclament. Il propose juste de prendre en compte le cadre culturel dans lequel ils évoluent. Et s'appuyer sur des imams locaux, qui ont une autre vision de l'Islam à proposer que celle des gens de l'EIIL fait partie des mesures possibles.

Articles publiés par le Dr Bhui sur la question :

http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0090718
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0105918


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2014)

Il y a quelques semaines j'écoutais une émission plus ou moins sur le sujet [exactement : le problème du djihadisme en prison (recrutement et tout ça)] et l'un des invités (un juge) soulignait qu'il n'y a pas seulement des jeunes gens paumés et déprimés qui deviennent des fanatiques. Il y a aussi le gars tout à fait anodin, marié et père de famille, à l'insertion sociale tout à fait normale etc. Ça rend perplexe.

Par ailleurs, le lien avec les événements de Mai 68 me paraît un peu exagéré et un peu franco-français. En tout cas, je ne crois pas que ça puisse fonctionner pour le Royaume-Uni par exemple.

[PS : Quant à Montesquieu, en-dehors de le lire pour mon plaisir, je l'ai étudié au lycée, tout comme mes enfants sont en train de le faire. Idem pour Montaigne, Racine, Corneille, Molière, Descartes, Pascal ou Fontenelle, Cyrano de Bergerac (le vrai), Pierre Bayle up etc.]


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2014)

Je prends un point de vue français parce que je ne peux prendre celui des Britanniques. Ils ont fait des choix de société diamétralement opposés aux nôtres, surtout en ce qui concerne la question des populations immigrées. Le résultat nest pas plus brillant. Les solutions quils entendent apporter aux problèmes leurs appartiennent. Ce nest pas transposable, sauf à vouloir violer les fondements mêmes de notre société (ce qui ne déplairait pas à certains). Ce psychiatre, comme le montre Cratès, est de culture britannique, assimilée mais britannique.


Ce nest pas tant 68 que je vise que laprès 68. Je ne suis pas Zemour, dont je trouve le pamphlet intéressant mais parfois un peu facile, ça ne mamuserait pas de vivre dans la société française ante-68 (trop dhypocrisie). Le problème est quon a voulu jeter le bébé avec leau du bain. Et comme il ne passait pas par lécoulement, on a forcé avec les pieds (et on force toujours).

Et puis cette façon de vouloir faire passer les musulmans pour les méchants de service, alors quils sont les premières victimes de ces barbares, ça me dérange aussi. En France, on saperçoit que certains djihadistes sont des Français «*de souche*» (pour reprendre cette expression qui ne veut pas dire grand chose). Ils nont aucune attache familiale au Magreb ou ailleurs dans le monde arabo-musulman. Ils ont embrassé le djihad comme dautres en leur temps ont embrassé le communisme ou le national-socialisme. Le djihadisme nest pas un avatar de la religion musulmane. Cest un rejeton de la mondialisation et du comment on la conduite.


Mais bon, mon point de vue est assez tranché sur ces questions. Je ne revendique pas lobjectivité et la mesure. Dailleurs, pour reprendre lanalogie du psy, je ne considère pas les drogués comme des malades mais comme des agents infectieux de notre société. A éliminer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2014)

Sur le thème des jeunes et du djihadisme, un article d'actualité intéressant, à défaut d'être amusant : http://www.lopinion.fr/7-octobre-2014/japon-a-aussi-candidats-djihad-17098

Les références au roman de Murakami sont troublantes. Peut-être avons-nous besoin d'une _espoirologie_, d'une science de l'espoir (ou de son absence) comme phénomène social : http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/adv/wol/dy/opinion/society_100125.html


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2014)

Ailleurs, on considére aussi qu' il y en a à "soigner", avec "suivit psychologique", mais pas des djihadistes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh26wLrXw8I


----------



## Average Joe (19 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais bon, mon point de vue est assez tranché sur ces questions. Je ne revendique pas lobjectivité et la mesure. Dailleurs, pour reprendre lanalogie du psy, je ne considère pas les drogués comme des malades mais comme des agents infectieux de notre société. A éliminer.


Bon, en clair, tu vas te payer une kalach, aller dans la rue et descendre le premier type fonsder que tu rencontres, c'est cela ? Une autre forme de "djihadisme", en sorte ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> Bon, en clair, tu vas te payer une kalach, aller dans la rue et descendre le premier type fonsder que tu rencontres, c'est cela ? Une autre forme de "djihadisme", en sorte ?



Je suis pour qu&#8217;on traite ces dégénérés pour ce qu&#8217;ils sont : une infection.

Plutôt que faire des lois pour leur ouvrir des salles de shoot, on devrait faire des lois pour nettoyer nos rues et nos plateaux de télévision. Car je n&#8217;oublie pas ces animateurs pris le nez dans la chnouf et qui s&#8217;en vantent. Le bel exemple donné avec l&#8217;argent de la redevance.

Il parait qu&#8217;il faut taper sur la demande pour arrêter l&#8217;exploitation sexuelle des femmes. Que ne fait-on pas ainsi pour les drogués ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2014)

Eh bah dis-donc, je ne pensais pas lire autant de conneries au sortir de ma grasse mat' dominicale&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Octobre 2014)

"Passées les bornes, y a plus de limites", Alphonse Allais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2014)

*Les hippopotames de Pablo Escobar sont de plus en plus gênants*


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2014)

C&#8217;est con que Pablo ne s&#8217;était pas pris de passion pour le Rhinocéros blanc :
Mort de Suni, dernier espoir de survie d'une espèce de rhinocéros blancs


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis pour qu&#8217;on traite ces dégénérés pour ce qu&#8217;ils sont : une infection.
> 
> Plutôt que faire des lois pour leur ouvrir des salles de shoot, on devrait faire des lois pour nettoyer nos rues et nos plateaux de télévision. Car je n&#8217;oublie pas ces animateurs pris le nez dans la chnouf et qui s&#8217;en vantent. Le bel exemple donné avec l&#8217;argent de la redevance.
> 
> Il parait qu&#8217;il faut taper sur la demande pour arrêter l&#8217;exploitation sexuelle des femmes. Que ne fait-on pas ainsi pour les drogués ?



Toi tu n'as strictement rien compris quand même, heureusement pour toi que la connerie n'est pas considérée comme une drogue.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Toi tu n'as strictement rien compris quand même, heureusement pour toi que la connerie n'est pas considérée comme une drogue.



Oui, mort aux cons. Vaste programme. A commencer par toi, coco.

Alors, en dehors d&#8217;aboyer avec les chiens, t&#8217;as compris quoi ? Explique au lieu d&#8217;insulter. T&#8217;es pas dans les commentaires des news, ici il faut argumenter.

Mon opinion, ma connerie comme certains pensent, vaut bien ta veulerie.

T&#8217;aimes les camés ? Et bien je t&#8217;en souhaite dans ton quartier, devant la porte de ta maison, dans les cages d&#8217;escalier de ton immeuble, avec leurs fournisseurs, leurs ordures, leurs règlements de comptes. Et si t&#8217;as des gosses, peut-être qu&#8217;ils pourront rejoindre la grande fratrie de l'intraveineuse, ou mieux, intégrer le circuit des revendeurs. Ils te feront de beaux cadeaux pour les fêtes.

A moins que ce soit comme pour les roms, les sans papiers, les sdf. On est de tout c&#339;ur avec eux pourvu qu&#8217;ils soient loin. La compassion à la télévision mais surtout pas au coin de la rue, et surtout avec l&#8217;argent des autres.

Pas désolé si j&#8217;ai plus de considération pour le paysan qui cultive son pavot dans une vallée de l&#8217;Indou Kouch ou sa coca sur un versant des Andes que pour le toxico qui ira jusqu'à agresser ses parents pour se payer sa merde ou pour les yuppies qui se poudrent le nez à longueur de journée et se prennent pendant quelques minutes pour les rois du monde.

Ce n&#8217;est pas moi qui leur ait tendu la seringue ni foutu le nez dans la neige.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2014)

*La quête des origines du Sida*

C'est de l'histoire de la médecine. Plus précisément, de l'épidémiologie historique. C'est donc d'actualité, en ces temps de pandémie (faut bien que je trouve un prétexte pour citer cette étude dans ce fil )

Cet article remarquable rappelle les effets pervers occultés des grandes campagnes de vaccination menées en Afrique par les autorités coloniales dans la première moitié du XXe siècle. 

Comme quoi Tintin n'avait pas la réponse à tous les problèmes du Congo.


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, mort aux cons. Vaste programme. A commencer par toi, coco.



C'est bien c'est plutôt ton leitmotiv. 

Ah ouai et depuis quand on est obligé d'argumenter ? Tu en vois des arguments dans ton commentaire toi ? Moi je vois que des conneries du genre "T&#8217;aimes les camés ? Et bien je t&#8217;en souhaite dans ton quartier, devant la porte de ta maison ...." et ça part dans tous les sens.

En plus l'objectif des salles de shoot est bien loin de tout ce que tu dis, que la méthode soit discutable est une chose, ta haine viscérale envers les "faibles" c'est un autre problème.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *La quête des origines du Sida*




Oui, il y a eu un très bon papier à ce sujet dans Le Monde au début du mois, mais réservé aux abonnés, hélas...
http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...emie-du-sida-enfin-elucidee_4500519_3244.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, mort aux cons. Vaste programme. A commencer par toi, coco.
> 
> Alors, en dehors daboyer avec les chiens, tas compris quoi ? Explique au lieu dinsulter. Tes pas dans les commentaires des news, ici il faut argumenter.




Heu... Appeler argumentation le contenu de ton post, aussi stupide qu'ignorant des problèmes que tu évoques, de l'argumentation, tu y vas un peu fort.
Les addictions, ça se soigne.
Toi, je sais pas.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

Un parc d'attractions vous propose un séjour en enfer


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2014)

Je nai aucune haine envers les faibles. Je nai aucune empathie envers les toxicomanes.

Il nest pas question de lobjectif des salles de shoot mais de leur conséquence. Lenfer est pavé de bonnes intentions et la santé publique à bon dos quand fleure la démagogie socialiste.

Tien, dautres «*conneries*» :
http://sante.lefigaro.fr/actualite/2013/02/12/19841-quel-est-linteret-sanitaire-salles-shoot

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...alles-de-shoot-un-bilan-mondial-contraste.php

La réalité : les mecs vont venir se shooter avec des seringues propres au milieu de gentils animateurs. Dehors, ils vont drainer tout un trafic dans un quartier où la police aura lordre de se faire discrète pour ne pas perturber les pauvres petits camés. Parce quils ne vont pas faire quatre kilomètres pour aller sapprovisionner. Ce sera directement du distributeur au consommateur dans un zone de non-droit.

Pendant ce temps, on continuera à vilipender (quand on leur balancera pas des bombes sur la gueule) les Afghans et les Boliviens parce quils produisent du pavot et de la coca.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...00424-l-onu-depenalise-la-coca-en-bolivie.php

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Heu... Appeler argumentation le contenu de ton post, aussi stupide qu'ignorant des problèmes que tu évoques, de l'argumentation, tu y vas un peu fort.
> Les addictions, ça se soigne.
> Toi, je sais pas.



Le propos ne te plait pas, tu attaques ad hominem. Procédé minable.

Les problèmes ? Ceux des toxicos je men carre. Ceux que leur trafic entraine sur les populations prisent en otage par vos «*bons sentiments*» mal placés, ça minterpèle plus. Là est la différence entre nous.

Je remarque quon en fait plus pour ces déchets que pour linsertions des handicapés. Tas quà voir les budgets.

Largument est court ? Ya un moment où il faut arrêter de tisser, Pénélope.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Pour pas faire suer le modo, je vais me désabonner. Vous pouvez continuer à minsulter librement.


----------



## ergu (21 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous pouvez continuer à minsulter librement.



Pas mon genre.

Mais j'aurais aimé savoir ce que tu proposais.
Concrètement.
Là, demain, t'es ministre des toxicos, tu fais quoi ?
Et tu y inclus les alcooliques ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Mais j'aurais aimé savoir ce que tu proposais.
> Concrètement.
> Là, demain, t'es ministre des toxicos, tu fais quoi ?
> Et tu y inclus les alcooliques ?



Il va demander conseil au Figaro


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker, point d'insultes dans mes propos, et libre à toi de considérer certains de tes concitoyens comme des déchets (et moi dont les métier est de soigner ces déchets, comme un éboueur, j'imagine, ou, comme j'ai parfois une certaine réussite, comme un recycleur...). Je note que "déchet" est une façon normale, non insultante pour toi de qualifier tes congénères, puisque toi, tu n'insultes pas, tu argumentes.
Après permets moi tout de même de revendiquer une expertise un tout petit peu plus fine que la tienne à propos des addictions, et une connaissance un peu moins... caricaturale de tes "camés", et de te réaffirmer que tes propos et tes amalgames (tes propos, pas toi) sont juste débiles, et le mot est faible. Et très sincèrement, aucune envie d'en débattre avec toi, ni ici, où ce n'est pas le lieu, ni ailleurs. 
Voilà, voilà.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

Et pour montrer à Moonwalker qu'on peut s'intéresser aux déchets ET aux handicapés, cette news assez sidérante :
http://www.lereseausantesocial.fr/o...20141021.69d3b7bd.734b.4583.b3e9.239bba5a8396

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

Mais aussi que les vrais dealers, ceux qui tuent par millions, ont des aspects bien respectables : http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...rable-aux-cigarettiers-17-10-2014-4220731.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2014)

Essayons de passer à autre chose&#8230;

*Mort de Margerie : Gérard Filoche « ne mérite pas » de rester au PS, estime Valls*

Filoche avait twitté : « Les grands féodaux sont touchés. Ils sont fragiles. Le successeur nous volera-t-il moins ? ». 

Je n'approuve pas les propos de Filoche, qui sont ceux d'un homme en colère, mais lui au moins a le droit de se dire socialiste si ça lui chante. Le scandale fait autour de ses propos est comique. Le seul parti auquel Valls a jamais appartenu de coeur, c'est le parti arriviste-démagogique.

Rappel : 37 % des personnes qui se disent affectées de pensées suicidaires sont au chômage ; selon les spécialistes, le suicide pour cause de difficultés économiques serait responsable en France, depuis 2009, de plusieurs centaines de décès supplémentaires par an et de plusieurs milliers de tentatives supplémentaires, dont les séquelles sont parfois irréversibles. La pauvreté et l'absence de perspectives économiques sont une tragédie nationale, pas le décès accidentel de tel ou tel privilégié. À moins de supposer que les pauvres et les chômeurs soient tous des bons à rien et les dirigeants des grandes entreprises des génies irremplaçables.

En 2012, le montant global des rémunérations directes et indirectes des principaux dirigeants du groupe Total atteignait 21,1 millions d'euros, pour 33 bénéficiaires, dont 8,2 millions d'euros pour les seuls membres du comité exécutif, incluant les 4,9 millions de rémunération de Christophe de Margerie, en hausse de 18 % par rapport à 2011 (http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/...emuneration-pour-le-pdg-de-total-en-2012.html). Qui croit sérieusement que les performances de Total auraient été significativement inférieures avec des rémunérations moindres au sommet ? Qu'il soit impossible pour un homme de conviction qui se veut héritier de Jaurès de qualifier ces gens de profiteurs sans se faire exclure du PS illustre la dégénérescence de ce parti. Valls prend la défense de sa classe, comme Filoche de la sienne. Au moins les choses sont claires.


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Qu'il soit impossible pour un homme de  conviction qui se veut héritier de Jaurès de qualifier ces gens de  profiteurs sans se faire exclure du PS illustre la dégénérescence de ce  parti.


À ce propos, il y sur le blog de l'Odieux Connard une petite BD amusante et pertinente sur beaucoup de points. 
http://odieuxconnard.wordpress.com/2014/09/14/what-would-jaures-do/



Cratès a dit:


> Essayons de passer à autre chose&#8230;


Rhoo,  zut. Enfin, je voulais juste signaler au plus (trop) radical des  protagonistes du débat précédent qu'entre les producteurs de pavot et  les consommateurs, il y a des intermédiaires qui en profitent bien.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Octobre 2014)

Aujourd'hui on pourrait généraliser à toute la médecine ce que pointait Ernst Bloch à propos de la psychanalyse, quand il parlait de ce panneau accroché dans la salle d'attente d'un cabinet viennois : "Les problèmes d'argent ne peuvent pas être pris en compte".

Vals joue le redresseur de tort parce qu'un type a réagi dans une logique de classe. Les employés de Total sont tenus d'être en deuil. Quand les patrons porteront le deuil de tous ceux qu'ils tuent pour enrichir les fonds de pension, les employés pourront leur rendre la pareille.
C'est la guerre. La lutte des classes est relancée à fond, pire que le pire cauchemar communiste. Qu'ils pleurent nos morts, on pleurera les leurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




			
				Gérard Filoche a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très à l'aise au PS et je n'ai pas l'intention d'en partir


Ce propos m'a par contre violemment choqué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2014)

La réponse de Filoche sur sa position au PS paraît moins étonnante une fois qu'on a lu ça : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...n-finir-avec-la-gauche-passeiste_1614293.html

C'est en fait Valls qui ne veut plus être membre d'un parti appelé « socialiste ». Enlever le masque après plusieurs décennies de travestissement, je ne sais pas si on peut appeler cela de l'honnêteté.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2014)

Tremble Manuel, tremble !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2014)

Et si votre caca sauvait des vies ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Et si votre caca sauvait des vies ?





> La banque recueille les selles, les traite et en fait des gélules, vendues aux hôpitaux. "Les selles d'un donneur en bonne santé sont transplantées dans le colon d'un malade, détaille Carolyn Edelstein, au moyen d'une coloscopie, d'un lavage intestinal ou d'un tube nanogastrique.



Encore heureux que le donneur n'ait pas à avaler les gélules.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> La réponse de Filoche sur sa position au PS paraît moins étonnante une fois qu'on a lu ça : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...n-finir-avec-la-gauche-passeiste_1614293.html
> 
> C'est en fait Valls qui ne veut plus être membre d'un parti appelé « socialiste ». Enlever le masque après plusieurs décennies de travestissement, je ne sais pas si on peut appeler cela de l'honnêteté.



Non Valls représente qu'une facette du PS, mais qu'on l'aime ou pas, il n'a pas totalement tort. 

Se concentrer sur l'entreprise comme le fait Valls me semble logique dans l'objectif de lutte contre le chômage, le lien est quand même direct ici. Enfin quand Montebourg faisait pareil on disait qu'il brassait du vent .... alors que non. 

Bref de toute manière comme avec la sortie d'un iphone, en politique c'est également impossible de satisfaire tout le monde


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Encore heureux que le donneur n'ait pas à avaler les gélules.



Le mieux étant de ne pas connaitre la posologie


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Encore heureux que le donneur n'ait pas à avaler les gélules.



Tu connais la régle qui veux que plus on multiplie les intermédiaires, plus çà coute cher?

Alors je proposes ici les miennes, pas chères, directement du petit producteur au consomateur.
Envoi par la poste (compter 2 a 3 jours)

(Ne commander pas tous en meme temps, je suis un tout petit producteur (production artisanale). Et au cas ou certains voudraiyt savoir: non, çà doit pas etre bio)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non Valls représente qu'une facette du PS, mais qu'on l'aime ou pas, il n'a pas totalement tort.
> 
> Se concentrer sur l'entreprise comme le fait Valls me semble logique dans l'objectif de lutte contre le chômage, le lien est quand même direct ici. Enfin quand Montebourg faisait pareil on disait qu'il brassait du vent .... alors que non.
> 
> Bref de toute manière comme avec la sortie d'un iphone, en politique c'est également impossible de satisfaire tout le monde



Tu peux donner raison à Valls sur sa politique économique si cela te chante, mon propos ne portait absolument pas sur ce point.


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non Valls représente qu'une facette du PS, mais qu'on l'aime ou pas, il n'a pas totalement tort.
> 
> Se concentrer sur l'entreprise comme le fait Valls me semble logique dans l'objectif de lutte contre le chômage, le lien est quand même direct ici. Enfin quand Montebourg faisait pareil on disait qu'il brassait du vent .... alors que non.
> 
> Bref de toute manière comme avec la sortie d'un iphone, en politique c'est également impossible de satisfaire tout le monde


Cela me rappelle "Le Meunier, son Fils et l'Âne".


----------



## Le docteur (23 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Encore heureux que le donneur n'ait pas à avaler les gélules.


Quand on y songe, on pourrait trouver pire...tout aussi bien pour le donneur que pour le receveur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Non Valls représente qu'une facette du PS, mais qu'on l'aime ou pas, il n'a pas totalement tort.
> 
> Se concentrer sur l'entreprise comme le fait Valls me semble logique dans l'objectif de lutte contre le chômage, le lien est quand même direct ici. Enfin quand Montebourg faisait pareil on disait qu'il brassait du vent .... alors que non.
> 
> Bref de toute manière comme avec la sortie d'un iphone, en politique c'est également impossible de satisfaire tout le monde



Oui, c'est logique. C'est même la logique inaugurée par la dangereuse gauchiste Aubry : prendre dans les poches des particuliers pour remplir celle des zentrepreneurs.
Qu'on ne me la fasse pas : entre le gros groupe sommé de pomper la société pour augmenter sa rentabilité et le petit parasite qui monte des boîtes exemptées de charges sociales, voire des pseudo associations fournies en main d'uvre gratuite où est encore le "brave patron" ? Celui qui respecte les règles crève. L'alliance magique entre l'Etat providence pour les zentrepreneurs et l'ultralibéralisme, c'est ici et maintenant. Et ça déménage!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2014)

*75 Years of Life Is Quite Enough, Says U.S. Health Authority*

En gros, un monsieur nous explique doctement que vivre au-delà de 75 ans présente statistiquement plus d'inconvénients que d'intérêt. C'est bizarre tout de même cette obsession récurrente chez certains de fournir une mesure à prétention universelle et objective de la valeur d'une vie. 

_Soleil vert_ ?


----------



## Le docteur (23 Octobre 2014)

Pendant ce temps, des cons comme moi servent à leurs élèves la gentille conception de la personne en philosophie : soit l'incommensurabilité de la dignité humaine face à toute évaluation quantitative de vie humaine.
Personnellement je considère toute vie comme un absolu (soit! c'est un peu usant).


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2014)

Heureusement qu'il y a des gens pour parler de choses aussi _inutiles_, voire trompeuses, que la philosophie (ou l'art ou ce que vous voudrez qui ne soit pas purement _utile_, au sens de pas dans l'utilitarisme le plus cru).
Sans toutes ces choses inutiles et ceux qui les enseignent, la vie serait invivable.

Personnellement, j'ai une grande considération pour les choses inutiles (genre : apprendre le latin ou le grec, passer du temps devant un seul tableau plutôt que parcourir le Louvre à toutes enjambées etc.).


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Octobre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand on y songe, on pourrait trouver pire...tout aussi bien pour le donneur que pour le receveur...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est pas très honnête de prendre d'un coté les abus (qui existent) et l'objectif. 

Et j'ai envie de te répondre, pour prendre dans les poches de quelqu'un, il faut que cette personne travaille. Je dis pas qu'on va atteindre un cercle vertueux, mais que s'occuper des PME, au lieu de passer son temps sur les grosses sociétés, c'est une très bonne chose. (Enfin c'est même pas ce que compte faire Valls il me semble ... mais bon).

A condition de faire bien, je prends pour exemple en fiscal le 33,1/3 d'IS, c'est juste contre productif quand tu connais les exceptions, il me semble que l'on appelle ça une inversion du principe. Le choc de simplification moi je l'attends toujours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> j'ai envie de te répondre, pour prendre dans les poches de quelqu'un, il faut que cette personne travaille.



Ben non. Suffit de lui sucrer des allocations, indemnités chômage, pensions ou aides sociales diverses.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Ben non. Suffit de lui sucrer des allocations, indemnités chômage, pensions ou aides sociales diverses.



D'accord, donc pour toi les caisses de l'Etat et la caisse de la sécurité sociale c'est la même ? 
Tu n'as même pas une petite idée du fonctionnement de notre système de sécurité sociale ? 
Tu fais la différence entre les impôts et les cotisations ? 
Tu sais comment qu'il y a des conditions pour ouvrir droit aux prestations en nature et en espèce ?

Tu veux que je te dise à quoi même ta solution ? (je vais quand même le faire  )

C'est simple tu supprimes une prestation, tu supprimes les cotisations, et si tu diminues les prestations en nature et en espèce, c'est la caisse de la sécurité sociale que tu vides moins, pas la caisse de l'Etat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2014)

Manifestement JustTheWay, c'est toi qui affectes de ne pas comprendre. Ou qui est vraiment bouché au-delà de l'imaginable. Ma réponse était pertinente, dans les limites même de ta formulation. Tu mériterais qu'on te réponde dans le même charabia que toi (« Tu sais comment qu'il y a des conditions pour ouvrir droit aux prestations en nature et en espèce ? »).


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Manifestement JustTheWay, c'est toi qui affectes de ne pas comprendre. Ou qui est vraiment bouché au-delà de l'imaginable. Ma réponse était pertinente, dans les limites même de ta formulation. Tu mériterais qu'on te réponde dans le même charabia que toi (« Tu sais comment qu'il y a des conditions pour ouvrir droit aux prestations en nature et en espèce ? »).



Oula désolé, tu sais quand même* 

Ta réponse n'est pas pertinente parce que les cotisations n'ont pas pour destination les caisses de l'Etat. ça te va ?

Et si j'ai répondu c'est juste que j'en ai marre d'entendre "j'en ai marre de payer des impôts pour les chômeurs" ou d'autres conneries de ce genre.


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2014)

C'est bizarre mais à vous lire on a l'impression qu'il y a un quiproquo, mussé dans un coin (vous êtes en désaccord mais vous ne semblez pas parler de la même chose (ou alors, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un second café matinal...))
Mais c'est moins bien écrit que du Labiche...


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bizarre mais à vous lire on a l'impression qu'il y a un quiproquo, mussé dans un coin (vous êtes en désaccord mais vous ne semblez pas parler de la même chose (ou alors, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un second café matinal...))
> Mais c'est moins bien écrit que du Labiche...





Moi il faut que j'arrête les cafés le soir 

...

http://www.metronews.fr/info/le-fai...it-pas-compter-jusqu-a-12/mnju!1uULR32QsYJfs/


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2014)

Il est bon d'être philosophe, il n'est guère utile de passer pour tel. La Bruyère.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Il est bon d'être philosophe, il n'est guère utile de passer pour tel. La Bruyère.



C'est petit, cette attaque contre BHL.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2014)

Bientôt une TIPI (Taxe Intérieure sur les Produits dImpression) ?

http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...s-d-encre-pour-aider-l-industrie-du-livre.php

A force de nous vendre lencre au prix du pétrole, lidée a fait son chemin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bientôt une TIPI (Taxe Intérieure sur les Produits dImpression) ?
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...s-d-encre-pour-aider-l-industrie-du-livre.php
> 
> A force de nous vendre lencre au prix du pétrole, lidée a fait son chemin.



Il faut bien trouver du pognon (il paraît qu'on en manque).


À part ça, vous connaissez la comète qui pue ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2014)

«*relents dalcool*»

Vu le nom de la comète, ça ne métonne pas beaucoup.

Mais bon, au levé, le matin après les fêtes, on est beaucoup à ne pas exhaler le dentifrice à la mente.


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais bon, au levé, le matin après les fêtes, on est beaucoup à ne pas exhaler le dentifrice à la mente.



Donc à l'amende pour une rédaction bâclée.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2014)

Certains ont le sens des affaires :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/20...421-ebolacom-vendu-pour-plus-de-200000-us.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2014)

*Une prof de 73 ans virée pour avoir tourné dans un film érotique*

Pas d'affolement, le film (_Le Journal intime d'une nymphomane_) est sorti en 1973

Ce que l'article néglige de signaler, c'est qu'il est tout de même paradoxal qu'un lycée jésuite se montre si sévère à l'égard d'un film réalisé par un type prénommé Jesùs (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Journal_intime_d'une_nymphomane).


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une prof de 73 ans virée pour avoir tourné dans un film érotique*
> 
> Pas d'affolement, le film (_Le Journal intime d'une nymphomane_) est sorti en 1973
> 
> Ce que l'article néglige de signaler, c'est qu'il est tout de même paradoxal qu'un lycée jésuite se montre si sévère à l'égard d'un film réalisé par un type prénommé Jesùs (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Journal_intime_d'une_nymphomane).



Jai lu un article qui parlait du film et cest vraiment du soft, une scène de nu par-ci par-là. Aujourdhui on en voit plus à 21h00 sur une chaine généraliste.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Octobre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Il est bon d'être philosophe, il n'est guère utile de passer pour tel. La Bruyère.


Ben non, c'est très utile, au contraire. Maintenant, ça dépend pour qui.
C'est ma paranoïa des 5 plombes du mat', ou je suis visé ?


----------



## daffyb (25 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une prof de 73 ans virée pour avoir tourné dans un film érotique*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alors que d'un point de vue purement cinématographique et dramaturge, c'est un super film !
Franchement, je conseille ce film qui traite d'une pathologie et de la souffrance d'une femme.


----------



## OlivierMarly (25 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Une prof de 73 ans virée pour avoir tourné dans un film érotique*
> 
> Pas d'affolement, le film (_Le Journal intime d'une nymphomane_) est sorti en 1973
> 
> Ce que l'article néglige de signaler, c'est qu'il est tout de même paradoxal qu'un lycée jésuite se montre si sévère à l'égard d'un film réalisé par un type prénommé Jesùs (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Journal_intime_d'une_nymphomane).



Ce que je trouve encore plus paradoxale est qu'une femme de 73 ans travaille encore et qu'on la vire pour quelque chose ayant eu lieu 50 ans avant!


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (25 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il y a des gens pour parler de choses aussi _inutiles_, voire trompeuses, que la philosophie (ou l'art ou ce que vous voudrez qui ne soit pas purement _utile_, au sens de pas dans l'utilitarisme le plus cru).
> Sans toutes ces choses inutiles et ceux qui les enseignent, la vie serait invivable.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai une grande considération pour les choses inutiles (genre : apprendre le latin ou le grec, passer du temps devant un seul tableau plutôt que parcourir le Louvre à toutes enjambées etc.).



"Il n'y a d'indispensable que les choses inutiles" disait Picabia.


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2014)

Une femme a été pendue en Iran.


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Octobre 2014)

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...u-parti-pour-proselytisme_4512501_823448.html

Bon, la prochaine étape: ils virent tous ceux qui ont affichés leur religion de manière ostentatoire lors des manifs.

Mon dieu, my god, mein got!

La Marine se saborde!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...u-parti-pour-proselytisme_4512501_823448.html
> 
> Bon, la prochaine étape: ils virent tous ceux qui ont affichés leur religion de manière ostentatoire lors des manifs.
> 
> ...



Auraient-ils agi de même si le type qui a diffusé ces vidéos avait été catho ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Auraient-ils agi de même si le type qui a diffusé ces vidéos avait été catho ?



Ben non. Mais là, va quand même falloir expliquer la différence parce que la vidéo n'a pas été postée sur youtube mais adressée à une dizaine de cadres du parti. (Honnête le type en plus)
Donc la logique voudrait qu'ils virent tous ceux qui ont ostensiblement montrés leur religion aux yeux de tous dans les manifs.
Ou alors ils ont peur que le mec fasse des petits, m'en mettrez un de coté, c'est pour la science.

C'est pour ça que je disais qu'il coulait dans l'azur marine. 

Remarques, tout ça c'est la faute à "Hélène et les garçons"® et "plus belle la vie"®.
Ca fait rien qu'à démantibuler la France.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (27 Octobre 2014)

un vice-président de Google franchit le mur du çon...
heu, pardon, du son...

http://www.clubic.com/mag/trendy/ac...record-altitude-ballon-felix-baumgartner.html

...et se paye une magistrale gamelle à l'atterrissage....:casse::bebe:


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2014)

Encore une idée pour la jolie fleur de lotus :
http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...tre-la-taxe-sur-internet_4512828_4408996.html


----------



## Gwen (28 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Auraient-ils agi de même si le type qui a diffusé ces vidéos avait été catho ?



Je pense. 

Ce n'est pas d'avoir exposer sa religion qui lui est reproché mais davoir envoyer une vidéo de propagande religieuse. 

Perso, je comprend parfaitement cette mise à pied. Et il devrait en etre de même dans chaque partie politique. Des gens se sont battu sur des barricades en 1789 pour éviter de revenir à une dictature religieuse, ne l'oublions pas. On vois comment ça finit ailleurs, que ce soit en Amérique ou au moyen orient.


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Octobre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Je pense.
> 
> Ce n'est pas d'avoir exposer sa religion qui lui est reproché mais davoir envoyer une vidéo de propagande religieuse.
> 
> Perso, je comprend parfaitement cette mise à pied. Et il devrait en etre de même dans chaque partie politique. Des gens se sont battu sur des barricades en 1789 pour éviter de revenir à une dictature religieuse, ne l'oublions pas. On vois comment ça finit ailleurs, que ce soit en Amérique ou au moyen orient.



Gwen, il faut relire l'article. Il n'a pas posté sa vidéo sur un réseau, il l'a envoyé à une dizaine de cadres du FN. Donc c'était en cercle restreint. Mais tu as raison, cela devrait être le cas dans tous les partis.
Exit la moitié du monde politique.


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2014)

Quand la mode menace le morpion



> Les auteurs de l'étude s'inquiètent. Pour le morpion. Il va devoir s'adapter ou mourir. « Nous pourrions voir, écrivent-ils, un déplacement des infestations par les poux du pubis, ceux-ci pouvant essayer de coloniser d'autres habitats tels que la poitrine et les sourcils. » Une extinction complète est aussi possible. Alors, disons-le solennellement ici, il faut sans délai placer Phtirus pubis sur la liste rouge des espèces menacées, aux côtés de l'ours polaire, du bulbul du Libéria et du rhinopithèque du Tonkin. Il y a urgence. Sauvez le morbaque !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2014)

*En Chine, une paire de noix peut valoir de l'or*


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand la mode menace le morpion


Dans la même veine, les selfies favoriseraient la transmission des poux russes (et uniquement russes !).


----------



## Gwen (28 Octobre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Gwen, il faut relire l'article. Il n'a pas posté sa vidéo sur un réseau, il l'a envoyé à une dizaine de cadres du FN.



Justement, c'est pour moi, un acte de prosélytisme ciblé, je l'avais bien compris comme ça. Et c'est pire que de faire ça en public.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)

Foot: carton rouge pour deux équipes après 5 buts contre leur camp


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2014)

N'est pas Mackie qui veut.


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Octobre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, c'est pour moi, un acte de prosélytisme ciblé, je l'avais bien compris comme ça. Et c'est pire que de faire ça en public.



Ton propos est paradoxal.

En 1789 personne ne s'est battu pour ça ...

Par contre en 1905, mais la bataille était plus politique que dans les rues. 

Puis historiquement, quand l'Etat était faible, c'est l'église qui prenait la place, et l'Etat a largement été inspiré par l'église. C'est facile maintenant de cracher sur une théocratie, mais vas-y va expliquer à des peuples qui se font dégommer la gueule que en plus il ne faut pas croire en qqc. 

P.S : je ne suis pas croyant.

Mais ce qui me gêne c'est plutôt, pourquoi il a fait ça ? Et non le reste.


----------



## legritch (30 Octobre 2014)

Slips & saucissons


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Octobre 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Slips & saucissons





Pas mal !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2014)

*Chômage : 6 Français sur 10 pour la suppression des allocations en cas de refus d'offres d'emploi*

_Plus de six Français sur dix soutiennent lidée de supprimer les allocations chômage en cas de refus de trois offres demploi successives, selon un sondage Viavoice pour le groupe BPCE, les Echos et France Info publié jeudi.
La suppression des allocations pour les demandeurs demploi qui refusent trois offres successives est approuvée par 63% des personnes interrogées (30% tout à fait favorables, 33% favorables). 32% sont dun avis contraire et 5% nont pas répondu._

Voilà qui est plaisant, parce que

*Code du Travail
Article L5412-1
Modifié par LOI n°2008-758 du 1er août 2008 - art. 3*

_Est radiée de la liste des demandeurs d'emploi, dans des conditions déterminées par un décret en Conseil d'Etat, la personne qui : 

1° Soit ne peut justifier de l'accomplissement d'actes positifs et répétés en vue de retrouver un emploi, de créer ou de reprendre une entreprise ; 

2° Soit, sans motif légitime, refuse à deux reprises une offre raisonnable d'emploi mentionnée à l'article L. 5411-6-2 ; _

[] 

Donc, soit on pose des questions aux gens en toute ignorance de ce qui existe déjà, soit on fait mine d'ignorer que cela justement existe, en vue de diffuser l'idée que les chômeurs se la coulent douce.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Octobre 2014)

Le sondage est lennemi de la démocratie.


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Chômage : 6 Français sur 10 pour la suppression des allocations en cas de refus d'offres d'emploi*
> ...refuse à deux reprises une offre raisonnable d'emploi...



Tout tient dans la définition de _l'offre raisonnable_ mentionnée...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2014)

Le patron dApple ouvre une brèche en révélant son homosexualité


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Tout tient dans la définition de _l'offre raisonnable_ mentionnée...



Simplement parce qu'un travail au smic à 50 km de chez toi, ce n'est pas pareil que le même avec 2000  mensuels.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Simplement parce qu'un travail au smic à 50 km de chez toi, ce n'est pas pareil que le même avec 2000  mensuels.



Les critères retenus à l'époque (2008) pour la définition de l'offre d'emploi valable me faisaient doucement rigoler, moi qui était chômeur, car je les explosais déjà.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2014)

http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/foot...ts-contre-leur-camp-29-10-2014-1876723_48.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/foot...ts-contre-leur-camp-29-10-2014-1876723_48.php



Je n'ose pas imaginer qu'ils aient recommencé 

http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12795891&postcount=27333


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2014)

cratès a dit:


> je n'ose pas imaginer qu'ils aient recommencé
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12795891&postcount=27333



arf...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2014)

*Chine : 33 millions de $ en liquide saisis au domicile d'un fonctionnaire soupçonné de corruption* [en anglais] 

Pffff Cest ça le communisme. Même les paisibles collectionneurs de billets ne sont pas à labri de la répression.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Chine : 33 millions de $ en liquide saisis au domicile d'un fonctionnaire soupçonné de corruption* [en anglais]
> 
> Pffff Cest ça le communisme. Même les paisibles collectionneurs de billets ne sont pas à labri de la répression.



Jai lu un article intéressant lautre mois : la lutte contre la corruption a fait baisser le chiffre daffaire de lindustrie du luxe en Chine de plus du tier.


----------



## OlivierMarly (2 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jai lu un article intéressant lautre mois : la lutte contre la corruption a fait baisser le chiffre daffaire de lindustrie du luxe en Chine de plus du tier.



En fait c'est toute l'industrie "grand public" de luxe qui souffre.
Automobile, Bijoux, Sappe, ...
C'est comparable avec ce qui s'est passé en Russie au milieu des années 90 et qui perdure au moins encore en partie.
Là où (je sais c'est pas du bon françois) c'est plus gênant; c'est la bulle immobilière qui est en train de péter. il y a des milliers de logements vide avec les infrastructures qui vont avec (route, centre commerciaux...).
En Russie, on pourrait presque dire que "les litres" ont captés le pouvoir et l'argent mais n'ont pas investis localement dans des infrastructures. Préférant mettre l'argent ailleurs.
En Chine, c'est un peu la même chose mais avec cette spéculation locale.
Faut bien que jeunesse se passe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2014)

De l'art de pimenter un concert 

[YOUTUBE]MuvUaFp_qMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2014)

les cambrioleurs repartent avec deux bières et du jambon


----------



## Average Joe (2 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/foot...ts-contre-leur-camp-29-10-2014-1876723_48.php





> Les deux derniers ont été inscrits par un joueur qui s'appelle Komedi,


Ça ne s'invente pas Apparemment les joueurs de l'équipe liée aux mafioso ne vont plus affronter personne, si ce n'est un autre FC douteux ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h07 ----------




OlivierMarly a dit:


> En fait c'est toute l'industrie "grand public" de luxe qui souffre.
> Automobile, Bijoux, Sappe, ...
> C'est comparable avec ce qui s'est passé en Russie au milieu des années 90 et qui perdure au moins encore en partie.
> Là où (je sais c'est pas du bon françois) c'est plus gênant; c'est la bulle immobilière qui est en train de péter. il y a des milliers de logements vide avec les infrastructures qui vont avec (route, centre commerciaux...).
> ...


Il n'a pas que l'industrie du grand luxe qui souffre. La bonne nouvelle est que comme les revenus des plus riches Chinois baissent on peut nourrir quelque espoir pour les quelques éléphants et rhinocéros qui restent : la demande pour leur ivoire commence à refluer. Vivement que la bulle immobilière pète en effet !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> []
> Il n'a pas que l'industrie du grand luxe qui souffre. La bonne nouvelle est que comme les revenus des plus riches Chinois baissent on peut nourrir quelque espoir pour les quelques éléphants et rhinocéros qui restent : la demande pour leur ivoire commence à refluer. Vivement que la bulle immobilière pète en effet !



NEIN ! BAS DE GRISE EN CHINE ! ZURTOUT BAS !   







Source : https://www.destatis.de/EN/FactsFig...anyTradingPartners.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Novembre 2014)

Pour rester en bonne santé, on nous dit qu'il faut cinq fruits et légumes par jour. Un peu tristounet, mais la bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'avec quelques abricots, c'est encore plus efficace.

Chérie, c'est pas ce que tu crois, c'est de la prévention, et c'est le docteur qui l'a dit.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2014)

Aller. Juste pour le fun :
Ebola : «Jessaie de rester humble malgré le succès»


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> NEIN ! BAS DE GRISE EN CHINE ! ZURTOUT BAS !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux montrer ?

Je me suis dit : s'il nous montre ça, c'est que ça a bien changé par rapport à 2012, surtout pour la Chine (puisqu'encadrée de rouge).

Or en 2012 c'est :






Source 2012 : ici (pas le tableau final de 2012 (pas trouvé) mais un tableau intermédiaire de juin 2013 ; mais je ne crois pas que cela ait beaucoup changé par la suite).

Donc :


France -> -4,2%
USA -> +2,9%
UK -> +3,52%
NL -> +0,1%
CHN -> +0,42%
  Le changement le plus marquant des cinq premiers pays est donc plutôt la France (et certes, je crois que nous avons des soucis...) plutôt que la Chine.

Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé ? Il faut remonter plus haut dans le temps (2011 me paraît dans les mêmes eaux) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2014)

Désolé de t'avoir contraint à un tel effort, Bompi

Mais la comparaison avec le passé, pour être pertinente, aurait dû porter sur d'autres chiffres illustrant la dépendance croissante du commerce extérieur allemand à l'égard des économies hors zone euro 






Je rappelais juste un truc sérieux sur un mode plaisant. La zone euro est en crise de demande ; les exportations allemandes, qui réalisaient autrefois la majeure part de leurs excédents dans cette zone, s'en sont largement détournées depuis 2008 pour exploiter d'autres marchés ; si ces autres marchés sont eux aussi en crise (hypothèse d'un coup d'arrêt à la croissance chinoise), l'économie allemande va très sérieusement en souffrir. Et l'Allemagne y répondra d'une manière qui renforcera encore l'écart de compétitivité avec ses partenaires. Lesquels seront obligés de On peut imaginer des tas de choses, mais rien de bien agréable : dévaluation interne frénétique précipitant l'eurozone dans la récession ou explosion de la dite zone euro dans le désordre pour retrouver de la marge de manuvre monétaire (ou, encore plus probablement, un scénario en deux étapes : d'abord la récession, ensuite la sortie).

Bref, personne n'a à gagner à une crise chinoise (si j'excepte les éléphants et les rhinocéros, auxquels va toute ma sympathie). Surtout pas ceux dont le modèle de croissance repose plus sur les exportations que sur la demande intérieure, mais qui ont tout de même commis la sottise de pousser à la réduction de la demande chez leurs partenaires avec leur monomanie austéritaire. 

En fait non : un petit village d'irréductibles gaulois continue candidement à alimenter les excédents allemands avec sa demande. Que celle-ci chute fortement et l'Allemagne va comprendre sans avoir besoin de traduction le sens de l'expression « beggar thy neighbour ». 






Source des graphiques : http://cib.natixis.com/flushdoc.aspx?id=75815&#8206;


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2014)

Ton premier post n'avait donc aucun intérêt, mais le second est intéressant car contextualisé et avec un vrai commentaire.
Mais ce n'est pas à un professeur que je vais apprendre ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ton premier post n'avait donc aucun intérêt, mais le second est intéressant car contextualisé et avec un vrai commentaire.
> Mais ce n'est pas à un professeur que je vais apprendre ça.



Mon post n'avait peut-être aucun intérêt. Ou tu étais complètement à côté de la plaque malgré l'évidence et tu n'es pas du genre à le concéder. Au choix.


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Novembre 2014)

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...e-l-activite-manufacturiere_4516830_3234.html

Comme quoi, il y a bien plusieurs angles de lecture.

La Chine va mieux que l'Europe (tout dépend de l'angle) mais est depuis un moment entrée dans une période de turbulences marquées.
Socialement, la demande est forte de la part du peuple qui ne bénéficie pas de la croissance (ou à la marge)
Industriellement, même eux finissent pas délocaliser!
Financièrement, c'est mieux mais c'est entre les mains de peu de gens et à leur profit exclusif.

Et comme d'hab. une bulle immobilière qui ne peut pas tenir.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> J
> Le changement le plus marquant des cinq premiers pays est donc plutôt la France (et certes, je crois que nous avons des soucis...) plutôt que la Chine.



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2014)

La mafia a dû lui donner l'idée pour son suicide...


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


J'ai cru comprendre que lorsqu'on a une croissance (très) faible, un chômage en augmentation quasi-constante, un commerce extérieure (très) déficitaire, des déficits publics délicats à réduire et (conséquemment) une dette qui ne cesse d'augmenter, c'était des signes que ça n'allait pas fort [note que la liste n'est pas exhaustive].

Mais je me trompe peut-être (apparemment je suis un peu demeuré).


----------



## Average Joe (3 Novembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La mafia a dû lui donner l'idée pour son suicide...


Ça fait très : "il s'est suicidé de deux balles dans la nuque". :mouais:


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2014)

En fait ça rappelle un vieux sketch des Inconnus.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En fait ça rappelle un vieux sketch des Inconnus.



Lequel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2014)

*Plus on est diplômé, plus on émet de CO2 en se déplaçant*

On va m'accuser d'avoir de faux diplômes : je vais au boulot à pieds !


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Plus on est diplômé, plus on émet de CO2 en se déplaçant*
> 
> 
> 
> On va m'accuser d'avoir de faux diplômes : je vais au boulot à pieds !




C'est vrai aussi pour le méthane, rapport à une alimentation plus riche, et moins de temps pour la mastiquer.
Avec un effet tout aussi désastreux pour la couche d'ozone, paraît-il.


----------



## OlivierMarly (4 Novembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est vrai aussi pour le méthane, rapport à une alimentation plus riche, et moins de temps pour la mastiquer.
> Avec un effet tout aussi désastreux pour la couche d'ozone, paraît-il.



ha! la vache!

Je ne me souviens plus quel est le % de ces gaz produit par les bovidés. Mais c'était assez impressionnant.


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Plus on est diplômé, plus on émet de CO2 en se déplaçant*
> 
> On va m'accuser d'avoir de faux diplômes : je vais au boulot à pieds !


Avec de vrais diplômes, on va au boulot à pied !


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Avec de vrais diplômes, on va au boulot à pied !


Tsss... Tout part à vau-l'eau, même l'ortograf.
Note qu'il voulait peut-être préciser par là-même qu'il a toujours ses deux pieds.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Avec de vrais diplômes, on va au boulot à pied !



C'est bien ce que je sous-entendais. Je suis un usurpateur.     Mais j'ai fait tellement pire que je n'en rougis même plus.


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2014)

Mais non.

çà veut dire que si tu marches à coté d' un non diplomé, par exemple, ben tu pollues plus.

(De là a dire que quand tu marches, il y a un nuage de gaz derriere... et que il faut éviter de marcher derrière un sur-diplomé (risque d' asphixie).)

(A noter que l' on peut marcher derrière moi sans problème)


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2014)

A force de foutre de la merde dans la tête des gens :
http://www.lemonde.fr/arts/article/...e-par-peur-du-vandalisme_4517626_1655012.html


----------



## loustic (4 Novembre 2014)

Les Minions 2015.


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2014)

Pas besoin de hacker, il suffit de demander le mot de passe.

Et, pendant qu'on y est, encore un comportement sympathique de certaines compagnies de télécommunication.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2014)

French..Think Different
http://www.zebulon.fr/actualites/13...ti-adblock-pour-sauver-la-pub-sur-le-web.html


----------



## OlivierMarly (5 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> French..Think Different
> http://www.zebulon.fr/actualites/13...ti-adblock-pour-sauver-la-pub-sur-le-web.html



Il y a des malades quand même.


----------



## loustic (5 Novembre 2014)

Certains affirment que le barrage de Sivens était destiné à fabriquer de l'eau bénite !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Certains affirment que le barrage de Sivens était destiné à fabriquer de l'eau bénite !



Reste plus qu'à dire Amen


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2014)

Et une petite messe. J'aime bien le nom "Riposte Catholique".
Ça me rappelle un aumonier, quand j'étais minot, qui, sous son aube, arborait de brillantes rangers, témoignage marquant de son esprit combatif.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Certains affirment que le barrage de Sivens était destiné à fabriquer de l'eau bénite !



Bah! Le premier ministre et plusieurs de ses thuriféraires ont bien affirmé que le barrage allait servir à alimenter la ville de Montauban en haut potable. 

A chacun ses miracles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2014)

*L'Union européenne ouvre une enquête sur le modèle économique allemand*

Tiens, tiens... On commence à s'inquiéter ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *L'Union européenne ouvre une enquête sur le modèle économique allemand*
> 
> Tiens, tiens... On commence à s'inquiéter ?



Le papier a un an... Pas entendu parler de ça depuis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le papier a un an... Pas entendu parler de ça depuis.



Le pire, c'est que c'est exactement la raison initiale pour laquelle j'avais voulu citer ce papier à une semaine de sa date d'anniversaire... Depuis le temps qu'on a le problème sous le nez, on continue à faire comme si de rien n'était. Sauf que mon ironie tombe totalement à plat, vu l'oubli du smiley qui va bien (ou du rappel de la date avec la mention : "Il y a un an de cela..."). Mea culpa par conséquent. On a vite fait de se planter lorsqu'on poste en quatrième vitesse.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)

Un drone-ambulance pour pratiquer les premiers soins en cas d'arrêt cardiaque


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Un drone-ambulance pour pratiquer les premiers soins en cas d'arrêt cardiaque



Il paraît qu'il survole en permanence le Palais de l'Elysée !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2014)

Laissez parler les petits papiers...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Novembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Laissez parler les petits papiers...



Pour rester dans le même coin du monde : les dégâts retardés de la choucroute aux hormones.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2014)

Un seul peuple ?

Les statistiques et la géographie démontrent encore le contraire :
http://zeit.de/feature/german-unification-a-nation-divided


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)

L'Inde nomme un ministre du yoga


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2014)

Philae a réussi à se poser sur la comète Chury 

On a marché sur la comète


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Philae a réussi à se poser sur la comète Chury


F a n t a s t i q u e !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> F a n t a s t i q u e !!!



Oui. Le petit robot s'est posé sur la cacahuète géante.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui. Le petit robot s'est posé sur la cacahuète géante.



Double apéro ce soir...


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Double apéro ce soir...


Soirée crêpes !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Double apéro ce soir...



Philae na peut-être plus que quelques heures à vivre


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Philae n&#8217;a peut-être plus que quelques heures à vivre



Ils l&#8217;auront tué à la tâche.

Philae symbole de l&#8217;exploitation de la main d&#8217;oeuvre émigrée par le patronat avec la complicité de l&#8217;Europe.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils lauront tué à la tâche.
> 
> Philae symbole de lexploitation de la main doeuvre émigrée par le patronat avec la complicité de lEurope.



Krasuki, sors de ce corps.

Philae... pour un peu je cours acheter l'intégrale de Fred (Philaemon).

c'est quand même bluffant ce truc.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2014)

Le tigre serait plutôt "un chat domestique" ou un félin inoffensif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils lauront tué à la tâche.
> 
> Philae symbole de lexploitation de la main doeuvre émigrée par le patronat avec la complicité de lEurope.



*Philae contre Zemmour : le choc des titans !!!* 

_Mothra contre Godzilla_ ressemble à une partie de loto entre retraités à côté...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Philae contre Zemmour : le choc des titans !!!*
> 
> _Mothra contre Godzilla_ ressemble à une partie de loto entre retraités à côté...



La trop respiré dhydrocarbures le bonhomme.


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Philae contre Zemmour : le choc des titans !!!*



Allo ? Philae ? Quoi ?


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2014)

Titi sème la panique à Paris



Oh ! j'ai cru voir un grominet !!! mais oui ! mais oui ! j'ai bien vu un grominet !!







http://www.liberation.fr/societe/2014/11/14/le-tigre-n-est-pas-un-tigre_1142917


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2014)

*Assassin's creed : Mélenchon a-t-il raison de s'emporter ?*

Comme le dit un commentateur : 

« Il se rêvait en Lénine, et finit en chroniqueur de jeux-vidéos... ».


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Assassin's creed : Mélanchon a-t-il raison de s'emporter ?*
> 
> Comme le dit un commentateur :
> 
> « Il se rêvait en Lénine, et finit en chroniqueur de jeux-vidéos... ».



Effectivement, il tape complètement à côté le petit hargneux. Le problème n&#8217;est pas dans une  interprétation pseudo-historique de la Révolution Française à but ludique mais dans son non-enseignement (saut façon Bisounours) par l&#8217;EN. M&#8217;enfin, là, c&#8217;est cause perdue depuis longtemps.

Je me demande ce qu&#8217;il pense de Dumas (Le chevalier de Maison-Rouge, Les blancs et les bleus, Les compagnons de Jéhu, Le chevalier de Sainte-Hermine) ou de Hugo (Quatrevingt-treize) ?

Il ne faut pas confondre les genres. Pour l&#8217;Histoire de la Révolution Française, vous avez Furet, Ozouf, Martin, Gueniffey, voire Soboul, et quelques autres. Pour jouer vous avez Assassin machin chose.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Novembre 2014)

A propos du gros chat sauvage. 
C'es tout de même une drôle de formulation : 
"_C&#8217;est entre le chat domestique et un félin plus gros». _Si le félin plus gros c'est un chat sauvage, voire un lynx ou autre, ça peut aller.
Si on prend un tigre de Sibérie qu'on étiquette disons à 250kg en moyenne, et un chat domestique de, disons, pour faire simple 10kg... Il y aurait de quoi s'affoler... Un lion pas très gros, ça rentre dans les mesures.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> *Philae contre Zemmour : le choc des titans !!!*
> 
> _Mothra contre Godzilla_ ressemble à une partie de loto entre retraités à côté...



Tout ce que j'adore : le gros con qui prend l'extrême-droite comme représentant de tous les "anti-européens" et qui nous balance le truc qui excite les journalistes en ce moment comme exemple. 
J'ai rien contre cet engin, mais franchement, si c'est pour qu'elle serve à inspirer des discours aussi puérils, leur sonde, ils peuvent...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2014)

q





Le docteur a dit:


> [...]
> Tout ce que j'adore : le gros con qui prend l'extrême-droite comme représentant de tous les "anti-européens" et qui nous balance le truc qui excite les journalistes en ce moment comme exemple.
> J'ai rien contre cet engin, mais franchement, si c'est pour qu'elle serve à inspirer des discours aussi puérils, leur sonde, ils peuvent...



Le problème est aussi que Philae n'a rien  d'une production de l'Union européenne. C'est le résultat d'une bonne vieille coopération entre États souverains. Comme Airbus ou Ariane. Ce n'est pas être anti-européen que le constater.
_
Bref, c'est la gloire pour Rosetta et Philae, et aussi pour l'ESA, l'Agence spatiale européenne, qui a mené à bien cette mission. "Le succès ne tombe pas du ciel, il vient d'un travail acharné, un travail de vingt ans", a souligné hier Jean-Jacques Dordain, directeur de l'ESA. François Hollande, quant à lui, a eu beau rappeler que l'Europe sert aussi à ça, l'ESA n'est pas un programme européen à proprement parler, mais une organisation internationale dont l'activité est basée sur les politiques volontaristes de ses vingt membres (parmi lesquels la France, l'Allemagne, l'Italie, mais aussi la Suisse). Bref, une réussite européenne, mais pas une réussite de l'Union européenne._
http://www.courrierinternational.com/article/2014/11/13/la-presse-celebre-philae-le-petit-robot


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> q
> 
> Le problème est aussi que Philae n'a rien  d'une production de l'Union européenne. C'est le résultat d'une bonne vieille coopération entre États souverains. Comme Airbus ou Ariane. Ce n'est pas être anti-européen que le constater.
> _
> ...


Ohé les scientifiques ! Attention à vos chemises !


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Novembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Ohé les scientifiques ! Attention à vos chemises !



Et manifestement obligé par son employeur à de ridicules excuses à un procès encore plus ridicule, au lieu d'un plus adapté, enfin, me semble-t-il, "je vous emmerde et occupez vous plutôt des comètes et accessoirement de votre cul, le mien va bien merci".
D'un autre côté, une fois le coup de sang passé, c'est probablement une chemise plus conçue pour les barbecues entre potes que pour faire atterrir des sondes (correction orthographique automatique = des sondés : y a-t-il un message ?) sur des comètes en mondovision.
Mais, bon, ces procès en sexisme pour tout et n'importe quoi, ça devient consternant. L'autre jour, il y avait de la langue de b&#339;uf pas terrible au déjeuner. J'ai osé lever un sourcil quand une collègue m'a dit que son mari faisait très bien la langue.
Heureusement, j'étais pas à la télé. J'ose pas imaginer comment j'aurais dû rédiger mes excuses.


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Ohé les scientifiques ! Attention à vos chemises !


Bof de toutes façons maintenant dès que tu t'exposes en public, en paroles ou en visuel, tu choques un certain nombre de gens, tu déclenches un mauvais buzz, tu t'excuses, les choqués sont contents et on passe à autre chose à plus ou moins court terme.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Novembre 2014)

Une approche originale du traitement de la phobie des souris (pas le courage de chercher le nom savant de ce truc).

----

Oups : ici.
Étonnant, non ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Une approche originale du traitement de la phobie des souris (pas le courage de chercher le nom savant de ce truc).


_Accès refusé_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> _Accès refusé_



C'est parce que ton navigateur est atteint de musophobie.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> _Accès refusé_



Pareil


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oups : ici.
> Étonnant, non ?





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Le processus consiste à envoyer une solution saline au niveau du coeur de la souris, chassant le sang de l'appareil circulatoire et tuant l'animal. La souris morte est ensuite écorchée et plongée dans un réactif pendant deux semaines maximum.


Et ils n'ont pas besoin de s'excuser ?
Ah oui, ils devaient être en blouse blanche et pas en chemise sexiste 

pouf, pouf...


----------



## Le docteur (16 Novembre 2014)

Pour l'histoire de la chemise. 
Quand je pense à ce qu'a encore réussi à obtenir une bande de connards de cet acabit. 
Un mec qui a fait ça qu'il a fait obligé de s'excuser devant un tel ramassis de coincés de la sonde, ça me terrifie. Une nouvelle forme de totalitarisme se profile.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------

Et les psychopathes écorcheurs de souris, pendant ce temps-là continuent à justifier leurs crédits de petits techniciens étriqués de la science en inventant de nouvelles monstruosité.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Bof de toutes façons maintenant dès que tu t'exposes en public, en paroles ou en visuel, tu choques un certain nombre de gens, tu déclenches un mauvais buzz, tu t'excuses, les choqués sont contents et on passe à autre chose à plus ou moins court terme.


"If I was beside  someone who had just landed a robot on a comet after 10 years i wouldn't  care if they were butt naked I'd still hug them."
 &#8212; Dr. Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et les psychopathes écorcheurs de souris, pendant ce temps-là continuent à justifier leurs crédits de petits techniciens étriqués de la science en inventant de nouvelles monstruosité.



Il ny a plus grand chose qui peut métonner dans la façon dont les être humains traitent le vivant.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Novembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour l'histoire de la chemise.
> Quand je pense à ce qu'a encore réussi à obtenir une bande de connards de cet acabit.
> Un mec qui a fait ça qu'il a fait obligé de s'excuser devant un tel ramassis de coincés de la sonde, ça me terrifie. Une nouvelle forme de totalitarisme se profile.
> 
> ...




Ben quoi. 
L'intérêt d'une souris transparente, c'est qu'on peut lui mettre une jolie chemise sans qu'elle ait besoin de s'excuser, puisqu'elle en a plutôt besoin, non ?

Pour le gars, je ne sais pas qui est le plus pathétique. Ceux qui ont demandé des excuses ou sa hiérarchie qui l'a obligé à les faire (car je n'ose pas croire qu'elles soient spontanées) ?


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2014)

Jean Philae-Chemise, scientifique respecté, propose d'envoyer la chemise, bien repassée, sur la comète pour s'excuser auprès des extraterrestres de leur expédier des ro-bobos paresseux.


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2014)

Clásico.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Novembre 2014)

Reste plus que les joueurs et les journalistes sportifs, et on aura enfin la paix... [/mode Grégoire Moulin  off]


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2014)

De minuscules batteries très performantes.


----------



## fedo (22 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4C_7FuJVG0c[/YOUTUBE]

probablement une météorite mais...


----------



## OlivierMarly (22 Novembre 2014)

les martiens font des météorites à neutrons? !!!:afraid:


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2014)

Perso, jappelle ça du racket.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...mplace-la-publicite-en-ligne-par-des-dons.php


----------



## Powerdom (23 Novembre 2014)

des inscriptions X sur des vêtements pour bébés :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2014)

*Il a apris alire et a ecrire*

On appelle ça l'évaluation "bienveillante"... De quoi vous faire regretter la malveillance.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Il a apris alire et a ecrire*
> 
> On appelle ça l'évaluation "bienveillante"... De quoi vous faire regretter la malveillance.



Une copie de 4e !!?? 

Le correcteur nest pas terrible non plus : piroge ? Même OS X est meilleur que lui.

Un cheval qui apprend à voler à des ânes.

Pour le reste, tout est dit dans larticle de ce professeur de lettre.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Novembre 2014)

Je voudrais t'y voir : à la fin on manque d'y perdre notre orthographe (de toute manière, dans ma matière on ne note plus les fautes et il est clair qu'on ne peut pas prendre le temps de les souligner toutes, du coup).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2014)

Bof, comme a dit le Président de la FCPE, Paul Raoul, lors de la rentrée 2013, "les enseignants sont là au service des enfants comme la caissière est là au service des clients" : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/educ...ree-scolaire-assez-mitigee-selon-la-fcpe.html

Il y a des figures de style qui en apprennent beaucoup sur leur auteur.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2014)

moi je dis que c'est du lobbying de chez Bic pour vendre des stylos 4 couleurs


----------



## Le docteur (24 Novembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Bof, comme a dit le Président de la FCPE, Paul Raoul, lors de la rentrée 2013, "les enseignants sont là au service des enfants comme la caissière est là au service des clients" : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/educ...ree-scolaire-assez-mitigee-selon-la-fcpe.html
> 
> Il y a des figures de style qui en apprennent beaucoup sur leur auteur.



Tu ne comprends pas : il ne fait que manifester son respect pour les caissières. 
Sans rire, c'est là qu'on se fait piéger : gueuler revient à te prendre des : "quoi ? tu méprise les caissières".


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Novembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu ne comprends pas : il ne fait que manifester son respect pour les caissières.
> Sans rire, c'est là qu'on se fait piéger : gueuler revient à te prendre des : "quoi ? tu méprise les caissières".



En plus les caissières n'ont pas autant de vacances ! aha


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2014)

Ce n&#8217;est pas plus respectueux envers les caissières. Les deux professions sont vues comme les domestiques de la consommation de masse.

Il aurait pu évoquer les vendeurs en rayon qui sont au contact du client dans une optique de conseil, d&#8217;information. La caissière est à la caisse. Si elle doit faire preuve d&#8217;amabilité commerciale, son premier emploi est d&#8217;encaisser l&#8217;argent.

La caissière, c&#8217;est le lumpenprolétariat des hyper-marchés. Perçue comme exécutant des tâches simples et répétitives. L&#8217;O.S. n&#8217;est plus à la chaine de production mais à celle de la consommation.

Choisir la caissière et définir son emploi de la sorte, c&#8217;est marquer un double mépris, celui des enseignants, et celui des caissières. Le monsieur ne se prend pas pour de la merde, mais il considère comme tel les autres.

Après de tels propos, parlez de revalorisation du métier d&#8217;enseignant en France&#8230;


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2014)

Enfin, un homme, un vrai.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2014)

les hommes, les vrais sont plus sensibles aux femmes aux talons hauts


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2014)

Aucune incompatibilité entre les deux niouzes, bien au contraire... :rateau:

PS : Récemment je lisais le premier tome du _Deuxième Sexe_ de Simone de B. et je n'étais pas forcément convaincu par ce que je lisais (soixante-cinq ans plus tard, les choses ont quand même un peu changé, fort heureusement). Mais là, ce brave Erdogan lui redonne un coup de jeune et son actualité s'affirme de nouveau. Pas de quoi se réjouir, de fait.


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2014)

Pt'et qu'il l'a lu aussi 
T'imagine ce que l'on aurait pu avoir avec la Princesse de Clèves


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les hommes, les vrais sont plus sensibles aux femmes aux talons hauts



Les femmes aiment l'étalon haut.


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les hommes, les vrais sont plus sensibles aux femmes aux talons hauts



"ou encore que la guitare est le meilleur atout de séduction pour les hommes"

:sick:


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2014)

Ou, les personnes qui portent des talons hauts sont plutôt associées à des péripatéticiennes. Du coup, ce sera plus facile pour tirer son coup.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Novembre 2014)

Chérie, va falloir être courageuse et que tu m'aides : j'ai une maladie génétique super grave.
En plus, c'est con, on peut rien faire : c'est comme la phobie administrative, c'est pas remboursé par la sécu. 
Faut que je subisse ça.
Encore et encore.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2014)

Pour dépister le cancer des testicules palpez vos cuys!


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2014)

Ben voilà.

Face à des conneries comme la pénalisation du client, les péripatéticiennes doivent se reconvertir dans le paramédical. Les clients deviennent des patients et le tour est joué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2014)

*Dépression: Les femmes à des postes de responsabilité sont plus exposées*

C'est Erdogan qui va être content...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Novembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les hommes, les vrais sont plus sensibles aux femmes aux talons hauts


Ca fait peur sur la fiabilité des sondages, déjà.


----------



## patlek (28 Novembre 2014)

Les progrès de la Science.

http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/science...ban-enroulable_4531120_1650684.html?bloc_actu


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2014)

La domotique romaine :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2014...nger-tournante-reconstituee-virtuellement.php


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2014)

Le bonbon déodorant


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Le bonbon déodorant



Une vielle recette de Noël de la région, non ? 

[YOUTUBE]VzuHu2Ld7mo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h36 ----------

Déodorant qui complète, souvenons nous, le totalement jubilatoire kloug, autre spécialité culinaire du coin...

[YOUTUBE]WkV6GtWV0JY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2014)

Excellent  Mister Bigdidou


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2014)

Une actualité amusante... ou pas !


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2014)

Pas drôle, parce que révélateur d'un état d'esprit + qu'inquiétant (je parle des mecs) :
En Inde deux s&#339;urs reçoivent de l'argent pour avoir riposté à leurs agresseurs dans un bus.


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Décembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité amusante... ou pas !



J'adore les commentaires, c'est très drôle.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Pas drôle, parce que révélateur d'un état d'esprit + qu'inquiétant (je parle des mecs) :



état d'esprit ? faut-il encore qu'ils en possèdent un !


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2014)

D'état ou d'esprit ?

Ce qui m'intrigue, c'est le nombre d'employés à la Banque de France.


Grenoble sans publicité.
(et Forcalquier est une jolie ville).


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2014)

La vie est un long fleuve tranquille

Quand la réalité est conforme à la fiction


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2014)

*Une centaine de cerveaux ont (littéralement) disparu dans la nature*

C'est un fait que j'avais déjà remarqué au quotidien : les cerveaux se font rares.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2014)

Lénergie du désespoir serait la seule énergie réellement renouvelable


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2014)

Ah, quand même, je m'inquiétais de ne rien voir venir  :

iphone 6 :un fabricant chinois accuse Apple de l'avoir plagié

Hôpital et charité sont dans un bateau, toussa...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2014)

Quel nom pour la nouvelle région ? Vous avez choisi...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2014)

Mickey Rourke c'était du bidon...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mickey Rourke c'était du bidon...



Il avait été précipité en enfer à la fin dAngel Heart.

Je constate quil y est toujours.


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2014)

Plutot mini mickey et pique sous


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2014)

J&#8217;ai du mal à voir le but recherché. Il est dans une béchamel infernale, quoi.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2014)

http://www.lematin.ch/suisse/famille-doit-laisser-appartement-refugies/story/31631356

On marche sur la tête.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2014)

Ah ! la Suisse est une contrée étonnante...
Quelques voix de plus pour Christoph Blocher, je suppose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2014)

*Un otage suisse tue son gardien et s'échappe aux Philippines*



Faut jamais déconner avec les Suisses...  


Promis juré, j'ai aucun otage suisse dans ma cave !


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Un otage suisse tue son gardien et s'échappe aux Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Derme, c'était du Vin de paille alors?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2014)

Et puisque nous étudions l'actu Suisse :

Doris Lieutard opte pour une voiture de fonction électrique  mais c'est pas une zoé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et puisque nous étudions l'actu Suisse :
> 
> Doris Lieutard opte pour une voiture de fonction électrique  mais c'est pas une zoé



T'as vu la gueule d'une Zoé ... 
_Tiens elle a changé de nom notre Doris nationale
_


----------



## subsole (9 Décembre 2014)

French cube connexion


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> French cube connexion



je n'ai aucune idée du coût d'un ordinateur en fonction de ses composants sous windows, mais à partir de 700  le boitier cela nous le met au dessus du mac mini.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> French cube connexion



Le Shuttle a plus de 30 ans ...  

Et 700 euros.


----------



## subsole (9 Décembre 2014)

J'aurais bien soutenu la France, si on pouvait y remplacer Windows par OSX.


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2014)

Ou, dans mon cas, par Linux ou FreeBSD. Ça reste assez cher, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ou, dans mon cas, par Linux ou FreeBSD. Ça reste assez cher, non ?



Oui, mais c'est made in France.


----------



## subsole (9 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ou, dans mon cas, par Linux ou FreeBSD. Ça reste assez cher, non ?



Oui, mais c'est french. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2014)

Il y a un assembleur en France : Carri


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est made in France.



Enfin, pensé en France. Ça m'étonnerait que l'on ait une usine capable de fabriquer un ordinateur à 70 dans l'hexagone.

Même le système nest pas français. Pourtant ça serait la partie la plus simple à réaliser sur notre territoire.

Donc, aucun intérêt.


----------



## subsole (9 Décembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Enfin, pensé en France. Ça m'étonnerait que l'on ait une usine capable de fabriquer un ordinateur à 70 dans l'hexagone.


Moi aussi, mais à ce prix j'en veux deux caisses.


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il y a un assembleur en France : Carri


Bigre, j'avais oublié qu'elle existait !

En fait, le Kubb, pour paraphraser des gens connus, c'est "Designed in France, made in China", non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Bigre, j'avais oublié qu'elle existait ! c'est "Designed in France, made in China", non ?



C'est assemblé en France, avec des composants provenant de différents partenaires ...
Matériel suivi par Carri, réparé par Carri, bref du sérieux, non!!


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2014)

Je parlais du _Kubb_


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est assemblé en France, avec des composants provenant de différents partenaires ...


Ca me fait penser au gros qui tache des années 70 : 'vin en provenance de différents pays de la CEE'


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca me fait penser au gros qui tache des années 70 : 'vin en provenance de différents pays de la CEE'


Ce qui me rappelle un des slogans de Bison Bourré : "Bourré dès 8 heures, soutien aux viticulteurs !"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca me fait penser au gros qui tache des années 70 : 'vin en provenance de différents pays de la CEE'


Et bien avant, ils avaient le droit de couper le pinard du pays avec du Mostaganem ;


> Après de nombreux essais de différentes cultures, la vigne fut considérée comme la plus prometteuse. La France apprécie très vite ses vins au point d'entendre cette phrase &#8220;Le Beaujolais est un fleuve qui prend sa source à Mostaganem&#8221;. D'immenses caves furent créées à la Marine. Les fûts de chène s'entassaient sur les quais, prêts à être chargés sur les navires.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)

Lyon: des policiers prennent les gendarmes pour des malfaiteurs


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et puisque nous étudions l'actu Suisse :
> 
> Doris Lieutard opte pour une voiture de fonction électrique  mais c'est pas une zoé


Quel bon exemple? Elle vient d'où leur électricité ?
Me fait marrer cette histoire de voitures électriques "propres". 
En France, EDF l'a rappelé elle-même depuis longtemps : "non! nucléaire!".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2014)

Bordeaux : un sanglier aperçu sur les quais de la Bastide

Si c'est comme le tigre qui au final n'était qu'un gros chat, ce sanglier doit être un hamster.


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2014)

Ça se fête, tchin-tchin !


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2014)

Moi, je l' aurais codamnée pour çà:



> Depuis, l'anesthésiste a reconnu avoir absorbé 50 cl d'un mélange de vodka et d'eau



Sacrilège!!!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je l' aurais codamnée pour çà:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout dépend si l'eau provient de la même source que pour la distillation ou pas.


----------



## OlivierMarly (11 Décembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout dépend si l'eau provient de la même source que pour la distillation ou pas.



c'était peut être de l'eau distillée.

Elle aurait été plus vite avec l'alcool à 90, il y en a plein les blocs. Pff, pas de conscience professionnelle.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2014)

les pochards vont passer la caisse


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> les pochards vont passer la caisse


Mais à qui vont-ils passer la caisse ?
Peut-être à leurs copains ou copines ? Femmes ? Enfants ? Journalistes ? Policiers ? Président ?...

Et d'abord, de quelle caisse s'agit-il?
Une caisse de bouteilles ? De patates chaudes ? De biftons ?...

Vous avez remarqué ? 
Il n'est question que de _pochards_.
Ceci relève d'une discrimination sexuelle intolérable.
Les responsables orléanais ainsi que le rédacteur de l'article seront inculpés, du moins on le suppose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2014)

*Homophobe, misogyne, raciste Jair Bolsonaro, le député brésilien qui ose tout*

On dirait un gag. Mais non. Il doit avoir des fans.


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Homophobe, misogyne, raciste Jair Bolsonaro, le député brésilien qui ose tout*
> 
> 
> 
> On dirait un gag. Mais non. Il doit avoir des fans.




En France, il en a, si on en juge par les réactions que suscite l'article...


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2014)

Aucun doute qu'il en ait. Simplement, certaines lois empêchent de dire ce genre de choses aussi crûment et aussi librement. Mais elles n'empêchent pas de le dire avec plus de subtilité.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2014)

Purée, il y a QI hautement développé celui-ci, ancien militaire vous dites....


----------



## Average Joe (15 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Homophobe, misogyne, raciste Jair Bolsonaro, le député brésilien qui ose tout*
> 
> On dirait un gag. Mais non. Il doit avoir des fans.


Cette crevure est la pire des racailles, pire que Le Pen père lui-même (par exemple). Ici il serait au gnouf - même Dieudonné qui est en perte de vitesse à la suite de bien des ennuis mérités n'est pas allé aussi loin dans la stupidité. Pour l'instant il ne s'en fait pas car personne ne le menace d'autre chose que d'exclusion d'une assemblée ou de perte de son mandat, à laquelle il ne croit pas. Le jour où il sera menacé de se prendre deux pruneaux dans la tronche il la ramènera moins. Il ne les volerait pas du reste. Dilma Rousseff aurait eu toute légitimité vu ce qu'elle a subi d'embastiller ce criminel ou de le destituer de tous ses droits (et biens) et de le pousser à l'exil, lui et tous les anciens dictateurs du pays. La réconciliation a ses limites que cette petite merde franchit allègrement. Reste à savoir jusqu'à quand.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2014)

soigner les dépressifs avec du gaz hilarant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------




Average Joe a dit:


> crevure, racailles, pire que Le Pen, Ici il serait au gnouf, prendre deux pruneaux dans la tronche, criminel, le destituer de tous ses droits (et biens), le pousser à l'exil, La réconciliation a ses limites, cette petite merde



Ce n'est pas en employant ce langage que tu feras avancer les choses... Bien au contraire 
Reprend un peu de gaz (hilarant)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2014)

Average Joe a dit:


> Cette crevure est la pire des racailles, pire que Le Pen père lui-même (par exemple). Ici il serait au gnouf - même Dieudonné qui est en perte de vitesse à la suite de bien des ennuis mérités n'est pas allé aussi loin dans la stupidité. Pour l'instant il ne s'en fait pas car personne ne le menace d'autre chose que d'exclusion d'une assemblée ou de perte de son mandat, à laquelle il ne croit pas. Le jour où il sera menacé de se prendre deux pruneaux dans la tronche il la ramènera moins. Il ne les volerait pas du reste. Dilma Rousseff aurait eu toute légitimité vu ce qu'elle a subi d'embastiller ce criminel ou de le destituer de tous ses droits (et biens) et de le pousser à l'exil, lui et tous les anciens dictateurs du pays. La réconciliation a ses limites que cette petite merde franchit allègrement. Reste à savoir jusqu'à quand.




Un auteur est né.


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Un auteur est né.



j'acquiesce.


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2014)

Actualité un peu en retard à cause d'une constipation persistante.


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité un peu en retard à cause d'une constipation persistante.



Après ça, je n'irai jamais plus de le même façon, maintenant je sais que je jette des .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité un peu en retard à cause d'une constipation persistante.



Si ce secteur économique se développe, bientôt ceux qui nous ont fait ch... viendront nous réclamer des royalties.


----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2014)

Ils  vont nous mettre un peu plus dans la merde.     Il y en aura assez pour faire rouler tous les bus de France, fait chier :sick:


----------



## patlek (17 Décembre 2014)

Horrible!!!! Scandale!!!!

Les élèves vont disséquer des peluches!!







Des petites peluches!!!!! Des toutes petites peluches!!!!!!

http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contrib...est-fini-dommage-mes-eleves-adoraient-ca.html

"Quelques-uns de mes anciens élèves sont dailleurs devenus des apprentis-bouchers ou des vétérinaires."
Voire, les deux en meme temps.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2014)

Un chasseur impérial accidenté 


http://www.tdg.ch/culture/cinema/Il...rial-accidente-sur-l-autoroute/story/22604129


----------



## Grug (17 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un chasseur impérial accidenté
> 
> 
> http://www.tdg.ch/culture/cinema/Il...rial-accidente-sur-l-autoroute/story/22604129


C'est pas vraiment une info&#8230;


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2014)

Rome: les policiers s'endorment, le radar s'envole


----------



## Average Joe (17 Décembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Rome: les policiers s'endorment, le radar s'envole




Si seulement cela pouvait arriver ici plus qu'une fois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2014)

*Moins les Américains savent où se trouve réellement l'Ukraine, plus ils sont favorabes à une intervention militaire des États-Unis*

Le papier date d'avril, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit moins d'actualité

L'article original publié dans le _Washington Post_ des politologues américains Kyle Dropp, Joshua D. Kertzer et Thomas Zeitzoff est consultable *ici*.


----------



## Nexka (18 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Moins les Américains savent où se trouve réellement l'Ukraine, plus ils sont favorabes à une intervention militaire des États-Unis*
> 
> Le papier date d'avril, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit moins d'actualité
> 
> L'article original publié dans le _Washington Post_ des politologues américains Kyle Dropp, Joshua D. Kertzer et Thomas Zeitzoff est consultable *ici*.



Il y en a quand même 5 sur 2066 qui sont allés mettre l'Ukraine dans les USA. :hein:
:afraid:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2014)

Nexka a dit:


> Il y en a quand même 5 sur 2066 qui sont allés mettre l'Ukraine dans les USA. :hein:
> :afraid:



en Californie même (je suis déjà très loin)


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> en Californie même



Mais on sait qu'ils n'ont aucune imagination pour nommer leurs bleds.


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2014)

St. Petersburg c'est en Floride


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2014)

Un nouveau  Salman Rushdie ?

------------------------

Woz critique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2014)

*Mieux que les antidépresseurs : la Légion.*

Et les Américains, jaloux et mesquins comme c'est pas permis, qui refusent de reconnaître la supériorité de nos méthodes thérapeutiques.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Décembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes ce genre de message, mais bon, une fois n'est pas coutume.

Menacée de disparition, La Quadrature du Net lance un appel aux dons


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2014)

Echange standard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Echange standard.





> "Vraiment, la seule chose que je veux, c'est que tu apprécies ton voyage et qu'il te rende heureuse. Je n'attends rien en retour, je n'attends pas de relation, pas de romance, pas de drogue"



Bien sûr et...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2014)

Juste parce que ça m'a fait sourire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2014)

*Attali : "Je rêve d'une société où tout le monde serait comme moi"*

:mouais:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (20 Décembre 2014)

allons bon, toi aussi tu t'y mets, à ce genre de désinformation...
 (escroc ! )

"je rêve d'une société où tout le monde serait comme moi, c'est à dire n'aurait *aucune envie de partir en retraite*"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2014)

Oui, j'avais très bien vu qu'Attali parlait de la retraite, du plaisir de travailler encore à un âge avancé, etc.

J'ai agi par pure malveillance, je l'avoue. Je suis prêt à tout pour aider à discréditer ce type. 

Contempteurs d'Attali, unissez-vous !


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2014)

Pour une fois, nous serions du même côté de la barrière.


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Décembre 2014)

http://www.boursier.com/actualites/...ossible-inflation-negative-en-2015-26523.html

j'aime beaucoup le titre. si les journalistes s'y mettent.

Faut lui offrir un dico.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui, j'avais très bien vu qu'Attali parlait de la retraite, du plaisir de travailler encore à un âge avancé, etc.
> 
> J'ai agi par pure malveillance, je l'avoue. Je suis prêt à tout pour aider à discréditer ce type.
> 
> Contempteurs d'Attali, unissez-vous !





bompi a dit:


> Pour une fois, nous serions du même côté de la barrière.



Je ne suis pas un comptempteur d'Attali mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de si affreux dans ses propos.


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Décembre 2014)

https://fr.finance.yahoo.com/actual...dent-monarchies-golfe-100723480--finance.html

Bonne ou mauvaise nouvelle?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un comptempteur d'Attali mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de si affreux dans ses propos.



Je l'ai déjà admis : rien de scandaleux à première vue dans ces derniers propos sur le travail et le souhait que chacun puisse y trouver assez de plaisir pour souhaiter continuer longtemps. 

Mais c'est tout de même un rêve à peu de frais et de peu d'intérêt, un souhait facile d'intellectuel et de nanti, qui sait parfaitement qu'il est aujourd'hui et demeurera à l'avenir un privilégié. Un affichage stérile de bonnes intentions. La formulation employée laisse par ailleurs entendre qu'il se perçoit un peu comme la mesure de toute chose. Et ceux qui connaissent le personnage savent que c'est plus qu'une maladresse de langage. Plus que ces propos précis sur le travail, c'est le personnage et sa prétention à éclairer l'avenir comme conseiller des princes que je voulais attaquer.

C'est fort bien exprimé *ici*.

Maintenant, si quelqu'un préfère que je me déchaîne sur Alain Minc, je suis disponible aussi


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> http://www.boursier.com/actualites/...ossible-inflation-negative-en-2015-26523.html
> 
> j'aime beaucoup le titre. si les journalistes s'y mettent.
> 
> Faut lui offrir un dico.


Mais non, c'est de la même eau que l'inversion de la courbe du chomage ou le ralentissement de l'augmentation de l'essence : des mots qui ne veulent rien dire, des 'éléments de langage' comme on dit.
Sauf que j'ai lu l'article (en diagonale, j'avoue),  et que du coup ça prend son sens : l'inflation négative, donc pour être clair la baisse des prix, n'est pas vue d'un bon oeil par la BCE car ce serait une des prémisses de la déflation. D'où l'interêt de présenter ça sous un mauvais jour - tu seras d'accord avec moi que 'inflation' et 'négative' ne sont pas vraiment porteurs d'espoir,  alors que 'baisse des prix', pour le pékin moyen que je suis, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle.

Maintenant ne me demande pas s'ils ont raison ou tort :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> J
> Maintenant, si quelqu'un préfère que je me déchaîne sur Alain Minc, je suis disponible aussi


Alors la vas-y, tu peux contempter ce [censuré] à donf', tu as ma bénédiction !  :sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2014)

Apparemment (je ne prétends pas être spécialiste en la matière), parler d'_inflation négative_ ne relèverait pas forcément, dans le contexte actuel, de l'élément de langage (ou pas exclusivement). Pour des raisons techniques, mais aussi du fait de la personnalité du Vice-Président de la BCE, Vitor Constancio.

_La déflation décrit la situation d'une économie où est constatée une baisse générale et durable des prix. Comme le phénomène historiquement le plus fréquent, du moins dans la période contemporaine, est bien l'inflation, certains parlent d'une inflation négative. Une vraie déflation est généralisée et affecte toute l'économie, mais le terme est aussi utilisé lorsqu'un seul secteur économique est affecté (par exemple : déflation du marché immobilier).
Cette situation peut être durable (parfois sur une décennie), et parfois auto-entretenue, parce qu'en modifiant les anticipations des agents économiques, ce phénomène les pousse à prendre des décisions qui entretiennent ou accélèrent la tendance.

La difficulté consiste à caractériser statistiquement la déflation. Le phénomène doit être durable et concerne l'ensemble des produits du panier de consommation, et en particulier ceux constitutifs du sous-indice d'« inflation sous-jacente » (inflation des produits non-volatils, c'est-à-dire des produits dont le prix est peu susceptible de varier rapidement au gré des fluctuations des prix mondiaux, comme les produits frais ou l'énergie fossile). On ne parlera donc pas de déflation lorsque la baisse de l'indice des prix est essentiellement entraînée par la répercussion d'une chute des cours mondiaux des prix du pétrole (comme ce fut le cas en Europe à la mi-2009). De même, pour des raisons de saisonnalité l'inflation étant souvent mesurée en glissements annuels (c'est-à-dire en variation d'un mois sur le même mois de l'année précédente), une inflation ponctuellement négative peut provenir d'un effet de base : le glissement est négatif sur douze mois, pour un mois de l'année donné, mais ne représente pas une tendance durable. Ainsi, en 2009, en Europe, l'inflation (mesurée en glissements annuels) est demeurée négative quelques mois, sans qu'il se soit agi de déflation : la transmission aux prix à la pompe de la chute des cours mondiaux du pétrole, par rapport à la période homologue de 2008 (pic des prix pétroliers internationaux d'où des prix à la pompe particulièrement élevés) a fait apparaître un indice d'inflation globale négative, pourtant l'indice d'inflation sous-jacente (qui reflète les mécanismes naturels de formation des prix dans l'économie : prix des produits industriels hors énergie, prix des services...), quoique ralenti, demeurait largement positif. L'Europe n'était donc pas, malgré l'attention médiatique alors portée sur ce sujet, entrée en déflation, loin s'en faut._
Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation​
Précision de V. Constancio (qui dans le passé a montré qu'il n'était pas un spécialiste de la langue de bois : voir *ici* par exemple) :

_Nos experts prévoient seulement une inflation de 0,7% en 2015, mais depuis que cette projection a été réalisée, les prix du pétrole ont continué de chuter, reculant de 15%. Nous nous attendons maintenant à un taux d'inflation négatif dans les mois à venir", a indiqué Vitor Constancio dans un entretien au magazine allemand WirtschaftsWoche. Pour entrer en déflation, "il faudrait des taux négatifs sur une période plus longue", assure le vice-Président de la BCE. "S'il s'agit seulement d'un phénomène temporaire, je n'y vois pas de danger", rassure-t-il._
Source : http://www.boursier.com/actualites/...ossible-inflation-negative-en-2015-26523.html​
Toute la question est donc de savoir si cette inflation négative va donc durer et reflète une tendance plus lourde que la simple répercussion de la baisse des prix du pétrole. Si oui, il sera légitime de dire que la zone euro est entrée globalement en déflation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui, j'avais très bien vu qu'Attali parlait de la retraite, du plaisir de travailler encore à un âge avancé, etc.
> 
> J'ai agi par pure malveillance, je l'avoue. Je suis prêt à tout pour aider à discréditer ce type.
> 
> Contempteurs d'Attali, unissez-vous !



Jacques Attila : là où il passe le pognon ne repousse pas !

Non mais sérieux à part super bien mener sa carrière et en ramasser un maximum au passage, qu'est-ce qu'il a fait pour l'économie française au moins une fois dans sa vie ce type ?


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2014)

J'ai cru que tu parlais d'Alain Minc... 

L'un et l'autre pondent des livres qui se vendent : c'est surtout là leur contribution au PNB de notre petite nation.


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> (pavé 3 posts plus haut)


C'est marrant, j'avais l'impression d'avoir dit la même chose en moins de mots un coup avant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est marrant, j'avais l'impression d'avoir dit la même chose en moins de mots un coup avant



Pas tout à fait d'accord. Tu vois des éléments de langage là où je vois une prudence raisonnable et une distinction pertinente entre deux situations économiques différentes. Mais tu auras peut-être raison dans quelques mois.


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2014)

Actualité amusante ?

S'ils existent les extraterrestres sont _probablement_ des super robots.
C'est la conclusion d'une _étude_ faite par une professeure de philosophie.
Alors tout un chacun peut aussi imaginer, sans faire aucune étude, que ces super robots sont _probablement_ sans naissance, ni croissance, ni mouvement. Sauf s'ils ont découvert une source d'énergie illimitée et ne portant pas atteinte à l'univers.
Qu'en pensent les écolos ?


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité amusante ?
> 
> S'ils existent les extraterrestres sont _probablement_ des super robots.
> C'est la conclusion d'une _étude_ faite par une professeure de philosophie.
> ...


En cette période plutôt calme je serais tenté de lire l'article de la philosophe mais j'ai du mal à voir en quoi cela pourrait être plus intéressant que 99.99 % de la science-fiction qui, très généralement, ne m'intéresse pas...

On notera au passage la pauvreté du travail éditorial de Slate : coquilles, étourderies diverses.
Pas terrible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h05 ----------

Bon. Il faut utiliser _Flash_ pour lire l'article. Où l'on voit que notre civilisation n'est pas très avancée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2014)

*Payez vos impôts, ou on prend votre chat*

Dommage, pas moyen d'incriminer le FMI cette fois


----------



## loustic (22 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Payez vos impôts, ou on prend votre chat*
> 
> Dommage, pas moyen d'incriminer le FMI cette fois



Le FMINET ?


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2014)

Et si on n'a pas de chat ? Ils prennent les enfants ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2014)

loustic a dit:


> Le FMINET ?



Ils prennent aussi les lapins.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> Ils prennent aussi les lapins.



C'est pour favoriser le développement du râble.


----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2014)

Pas de commentaires de la Maison Blanche


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2014)

cela n'a pas du gêner beaucoup de monde. Ils sont combien à disposer "d'internet" la-bàs ?


----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> cela n'a pas du gêner beaucoup de monde. Ils sont combien à disposer "d'internet" la-bàs ?



Quelques milliers, surement lui et ses potes :rateau:


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est ce qu'ils regardent sur l'écran.


----------



## loustic (23 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est ce qu'ils regardent sur l'écran.



Le Forum MacGé... et plus précisément un post de bompi.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

Ah. Ils doivent se dire "ce c*n, y sait même pas écrire hangeul. Y prennent n'importe qui, chez MacG."


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2014)

Mais non: il a des jumelles dans les mains. Il est sur google earth.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2014)

Lundi, des patates. Mardi, des patates. Mercredi, des patates aussi...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2014)

Le vin rouge prévient du vieillissement, c'est scientifiquement prouvé

:love::love::love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2014)

*L'odeur des morts célèbres*

Curieux mélange : science et curiosité morbido-peoplesque.

Ça me fait penser (de manière antinomique) à un mot de Swift que rapporte Breton dans son _Anthologie de l'humour noir_ :

_À Windsor, je faisais observer à mylord Bolingbroke que la tour où logeaient les filles dhonneur (qui à cette époque étaient fort belles) était très fréquentée par les corbeaux. Mylord répondit que cétait parce quils sentaient la charogne.​_


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Décembre 2014)

Un plug-in pour les lecteurs responsables pour Chrome, bientôt FF et Safari.


----------



## Oyoel (29 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un plug-in pour les lecteurs responsables pour Chrome, bientôt FF et Safari.



Je suis pas certain que ce soit très légal tout ça. Et puis le problème reste le même : comme le précise l'article, il faut se déplacer pour aller le chercher (la plupart du temps, et tout l'intérêt de passer par Amazon (ou Fnac), c'est justement d'éviter de le faire.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Décembre 2014)

Une édition originale des années 30 que j'ai trouvé sur Amazon est arrivée d'une librairie de Lyon.
Si je l'avais sû avant, je me serais arrangé avec le libraire directement quitte à payer le port.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une édition originale des années 30 que j'ai trouvé sur Amazon est arrivée d'une librairie de Lyon.
> Si je l'avais sû avant, je me serais arrangé avec le libraire directement quitte à payer le port.



So what ?

Sans le réseau Amazon comment aurais-tu pour trouver la trace de ce livre et de la librairie ?

Amazon indique clairement quand c'est vendu par Amazon et quand c'est vendu par un tiers via le site Amazon. Si le libraire a choisi cette méthode, c'est qu'il y trouve son compte, non ?


Pour revenir au plug-in, je trouve ce genre d'initiative complètement ridicule. Amazon n'est pas une &#339;uvre de bienfaisance, très loin de là. Les conditions de travail ? Allez faire un tour dans l'hôtellerie ou la restauration et on en reparlera. D'ailleurs, rien ne vous dit que votre libraire du coin est aux petits soins avec ses employés. J'ai fréquenté des vendeurs de la Fnac (disques et livres) et ce n'était pas rose tous les jours.

Amazon est simplement celui sur qui certains aiment taper pour cacher leur incompétence.

J'ai commandé dernièrement trois livres dans une librairie : deux m'ont été proposés avec des coup de cutter suite à un décalage peu soigneux. J'ai commandé trois livres chez Amazon et ils me sont arrivés intacts.

Je remarque que les récentes initiatives légales contre Amazon ont eu pour résultat d'enchérir encore le prix du livre, en augmentant les marges d'Amazon. Je ne pense pas que ça sauvera un libraire, surtout dans les zones rurales où ils ont disparus depuis des années.

Ah oui. L'auteur du plug-in ne semble pas savoir qu'il existe une vie en dehors de Paris...


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2014)

Alors, oui Amazon n'est pas blanc-blanc. 
Mais quoi ?!?
Chez moi nous avons une grosse librairie, une FNAC et un libraire digne de ce nom. 
Le tout est difficile d'accès pour nous qui vivons malheureusement en péri-urbain (j'aurais préféré en ville, mais on n'avait pas les moyens à moins de vivre dans un clapier à lapin). 
Alors, le libraire, c'est cool, mais il faut y aller et il n'a pas tout, loin de là. J'aurais tendance à y passer et fureter pour trouver un truc que je n'aurais peut être pas pensé à acheter.
Les autres ? Ils ont remplacé le rayon philo par du développement personnel ou des traités pédagogistes. Pourquoi irai-je encore chez eux ? Pour eux, je n'existe plus. 
Leur fond, concernant ce qui m'intéresse est minable. 
En outre ils donnent comme présents des ouvrages qu'en réalité ils n'ont pas (explications fumeuses qui ont abouties à la conclusion : ça peut être noté présent mais manquant et il ne faut pas s'y fier). 
Devant tant de mépris pour le client, pourquoi chercherais-je a les soutenir ?
Amazon permet à ceux qui ne sont pas en ville ou n'ont pas de libraire correct près de chez eux (j'ai vu jusqu'à un type qui mentait aux élèves sur la disponibilité d'un manuel pour ne pas avoir à le commander) d'avoir aussi des livres. Sans Amazon, en cambrousse, t'es mort. 

De plus, effectivement, il faut y aller, chez le libraire, surtout si c'est pour rentrer bredouille

Et les libraires ne fermeraient-il pas parce que le ivre meurt. On peut alors se poser la question : Amazon va-t-il dans ce sens ou à contre-courant ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Décembre 2014)

Ouais, et moi qui en fait voulait parler de bouquinistes...
Même dans mon coin loin de tout il y en a un à 15 mn de caisse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et les libraires ne fermeraient-il pas parce que le ivre meurt.



À force de boire, aussi


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, et moi qui en fait voulait parler de bouquinistes...
> Même dans mon coin loin de tout il y en a un à 15 mn de caisse.


J'adore les bouquinistes... J'ai fait une bonne partie de ma bibliothèque grâce à eux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> À force de boire, aussi&#8230;


Bien vu, min fut... (Nord inside)


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2014)

Je ne vois guère l'utilité d'une extension pour quelque chose que je fais très bien tout seul 
J'utilise Amazon comme outil de recherche (le Google de l'ISBN, disons) et ensuite je passe commande ici ou là :
- pour les livres en anglais, chez Amazon même (ou quelque _broker_ de leur place de marché) ;
- pour les livres en français, la librairie du coin (assez nulle, malheureusement) ou un site de regroupement de libraires ou le site d'un libraire français d'un coin reculé et assez méridional que j'aime bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2014)

*Crosne : il attaque les policiers avec une icône orthodoxe*

C'est sûr qu'avec une figurine Panini, ça aurait été nettement moins classe


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2014)

Cratès a dit:


> *Crosne : il attaque les policiers avec une icône orthodoxe*
> 
> C'est sûr qu'avec une figurine Panini, ça aurait été nettement moins classe



Tiens ? Et Valls ne crie pas à l'attentat terroriste ?


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2014)

Deux SDF morts de chaud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2014)

*Le néo-nazisme, c'est glamour*

Ça y est ! _Elle_ a atteint le niveau du _Monde_ pour ce qui est de la qualité de l'information.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2014)

un garçon de deux ans tue sa mère d'un coup de pistolet dans un magasin


----------



## Gwen (31 Décembre 2014)

La direction de Walmart devrait porter plainte auprès de cette famille pour le manque à gagner à cause de ce malencontreux accident qui a causé sa fermeture un jour de grande affluence


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> La direction de Walmart devrait porter plainte auprès de cette famille pour le manque à gagner à cause de ce malencontreux accident qui a causé sa fermeture un jour de grande affluence



Je ne crois pas que les pertes engendrées pour Walmart à cause de cet accident soit le problème.


----------



## Average Joe (31 Décembre 2014)

Cet accident me surprend d'autant plus que les armes à feux sont lourdes pour un gamin de 2 ans et qu'en plus la sécurité n'était manifestement pas engagée. Faut il avoir une "drôle" de mentalité pour aller faire ses courses enfouraillé comme un porte-avions avec des armes chargées Pourquoi pas aller au boulot avec un bazooka ou un lance-flammes tant qu'on y est ?!
Et attendez de voir ce que les fabricants non seulement locaux mais européens aussi (c-à-d allemands) sortent en ce moment : des armes spécifiquement destinées aux femmes et _aux_ _mineurs_ 

Obama le long de ses deux mandats a en tout essayé TREIZE fois de réguler le commerce des armes à feu, sans plus de succès que Clinton avant lui. Par ailleurs je suis persuadé qu'il existe plus que 300 millions d'armes en circulation car toutes ne peuvent pas avoir été répertoriées à commencer par celles faites maison.

Combien de massacres de plus dans les écoles devront-ils avoir lieu (sans parler de tous les autres espaces publics) pour que quelque chose change ? Ou alors des attentats contre les fabricants eux-mêmes qui jusqu'à maintenant s'en tirent quoi qu'il arrive ? 

Et on connait bien l'enchaînement du genre catastrophe aérienne  à la mode en ce moment : États nationaux en faillite ->  malades mentaux dangereux plus pris en charge, livrés à eux-mêmes  + armes de guerre vendues comme de la lessive = massacre inévitable. C'est même surprenant qu'il n'y ait eu qu'un seul attentat type Oklahoma. Mais en nombre de morts les AR-22 au fil du temps ont dû tuer largement plus que ce seul camion bourré d'explosifs.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2015)

Un petit pistolet suffit. Y'a des machins pas plus gros qu'un poudrier.

La sureté pas mise, une arme mal entretenue ou défectueuse va savoir.

Si son gosse a pu jouer avec l'arme chargée, c'était une idiote et elle a récolté ce qu'elle a semé.

Il faut quand même qu'à un moment la sélection naturelle fasse sentir ses effets.


Quant à Obama, c'est un connard de politicien qui fait son numéro à chaque fait divers. Avec ses discours, il n'a réussit qu'à relancer encore plus les ventes d'armes.

Dans ce pays où même les flics tirent dans le paquet et cogitent après, il n'est pas inutile d'avoir de quoi répondre.

« Une milice bien organisée étant nécessaire à la sécurité d'un État libre, le droit qu'a le peuple de détenir et de porter des armes ne sera pas transgressé. »

Dieu a créé les hommes grands ou petits, Samuel Colt les a rendus égaux. Même à deux ans.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Janvier 2015)

Quoi ?
Le gamin était armé et les flics (visiblement en légitime défense) l'ont pas défouraillé ?

Laissez-moi deviner.
Il était blanc le gosse, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2015)

*La présidente argentine vient de parrainer un jeune homme pour « l'empêcher de se transformer en loup-garou »*


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> *La présidente argentine vient de parrainer un jeune homme pour « l'empêcher de se transformer en loup-garou »*



Ah foutue croyance


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que les pertes engendrées pour Walmart à cause de cet accident soit le problème.



Tu te sens obligé de répondre au premier degré à une connerie avec un Smiley à la fin. C'était gros pourtant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Tu te sens obligé de répondre au premier degré à une connerie avec un Smiley à la fin. C'était gros pourtant.



Je n'avais pas vu le smiley à la fin.


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2015)

Portez des gants toute l'année!


----------



## Gwen (2 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu le smiley à la fin.



ça me rassure.


----------



## patlek (2 Janvier 2015)

http://www.purepeople.com/article/f...re_a152754/1#lt_source=external,manual,manual

Ok, je prend.

J' espere que tu cuisines bien, et pour ce qui est de la vaisselle, je suis prêt a faire un effort: je suis disposé à t' offrir un lave-vaisselle (neuf!!) (je suis galant)


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2015)

Actualité pas amusante !!!
Plus de 208 millions de spectateurs dans les cinoches en 2014.
Les Français n'ont pas le rond et sont bien à plaindre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2015)

*Les profs superstars de Corée du Sud, millionnaires et célèbres grâce à des cours en ligne pour lycéens*

J'suis même pas jaloux   :

« [] il lui arrive de se déguiser en Batman, en hippopotame ou encore de porter une veste en paillettes dorées [] ».


----------



## fedo (3 Janvier 2015)

extrait d'un article sur le recyclage des billets usés aux USA:


> La Fed accepte même des projets farfelus, comme l'utilisation de vieux billets pour bourrer des matelas de luxe pour chiens.



là c'est énorme


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2015)

fedo a dit:


> extrait d'un article sur le recyclage des billets usés aux USA:
> 
> 
> là c'est énorme



Non ! C'est pratique.


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2015)

Les sacs de vieux billets usagés en morceaux ce fais par déjà du temps du france, c'est aussi un supper isolant pour la maison ou comme oreiller


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2015)

macinside a dit:


> .../... ce fais par déjà du temps du france .../...


T'as pas encore décuité du réveillon ou bien ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (3 Janvier 2015)

fedo a dit:


> extrait d'un article sur le recyclage des billets usés aux USA



A Hongkong, il ne recycle pas...
(Bon, en même temps, ils n'étaient pas usagés...) .


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2015)

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (6 Janvier 2015)

Mais c'est qui Paul McCartney ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Janvier 2015)

les 2be3. J'ai bon?


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Mais c'est qui Paul McCartney ?


Bah ! on a bien le droit d'ignorer qui il est, quand même.


----------



## patlek (6 Janvier 2015)

C' était un membre des Bottles...


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2015)

Le célèbre groupe de Manchester, c'est ça ?


----------



## patlek (6 Janvier 2015)

C' est çà. On leur doit "fight my fire" "friday on the storm" "Sympathy for the Devon" Des tubes!!


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Janvier 2015)

Il devait être remplaçant dans l'équipe.
C'est pour ça qu'on ne le connait pas.


Edit:
Ah, pardon, je viens de comprendre le message de patlek.
Il faisait partie de l'équipe de mec qui apporte les bouteilles d'eau aux joueurs.
Je confirme, il n'y a vraiment aucune raison qu'il soit connu.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2015)

Non. Cest parce quil est mort et que les autres lont remplacé par un sosie pas ressemblant. Du coup on la oublié.


----------



## patlek (6 Janvier 2015)

Toute une époque!!!


[YOUTUBE]9XNWF5Pvec4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> C' était un membre des Bottles...


toi, tu as utilisé Napster©&#8482;.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2015)

Un élu PS conseille aux plus démunis de moins prendre les transports


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2015)

L'info sur Rivalta est à mettre en parallèle avec celle-là, qui date d'il y a deux ans : *Bernard Rivalta, président du Sytral, passe à la caisse*

Ça lève toute ambiguïté sur le personnage.


----------



## subsole (7 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Cest parce quil est mort et que les autres lont remplacé par un sosie pas ressemblant. Du coup on la oublié.



_Un sosie pas ressemblant_, belle  alliance de mots ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------

"Il faut des jeunes Français qui aient envie de devenir milliardaires" *<= J'espère qu'on va en trouver*


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2015)

Et si même un fan de rap pouvait (théorie folle) manier l'ironie ?


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et si même un fan de rap pouvait (théorie folle) manier l'ironie ?


Tu veux dire qu'il existerait un fan de rap un peu subtil ? Bouffre ! c'est une révélation.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il existerait un fan de rap un peu subtil ? Bouffre ! c'est une révélation.



Dos Jones t'a piqué ton compte?


----------



## subsole (7 Janvier 2015)

Ça y est, j'ai envie de devenir milliardaire, j'ai envoyé un RIB à Macron et créé une entreprise.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Ça y est, j'ai envie de devenir milliardaire, j'ai envoyé un RIB à Macron et créé une entreprise.



Attention tu vas te faire plumer par le fisc :love:
(encore un futur candidat à l'évasion fiscale ... évite la Suisse) :hein:


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dos Jones t'a piqué ton compte?


Bin non, j'ai juste tenté l'ironie sans smileys : pas si facile, finalement.


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2015)

J'ai déplacé les messages sur Charlie Hebdo dans un fil dédié.

Je suis Charlie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------


----------



## patlek (9 Janvier 2015)

Chérie, je vais à la plage faire le plein.


http://www.auto-moto.com/insolite/d...m_medium=liens&utm_campaign=outbrain_automoto


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2015)

Ouf!, on l' a échappé belle!!!

"Il y avait tellement de zéros que je ne savais plus ou j' en étais" (Fictif)

http://bourse.lefigaro.fr/indices-a...sale-et-evite-un-cataclysme-financier-2224615

Un trader mal réveillé ou distrait, çà pourrait nous emmener à la catastrophe, on esrt peu de chose

" cette année, le titre HSBC s&#8217;était brièvement envolé de près de 10% à Londres suite à l&#8217;erreur d&#8217;un trader qui avait acheté 2,5 millions de titres de la banque au lieu d&#8217;acheter des titres pour un montant de 2,5 millions de livres"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Ouf!, on l' a échappé belle!!!
> 
> "Il y avait tellement de zéros que je ne savais plus ou j' en étais" (Fictif)
> 
> ...



Ça confirme qu'en informatique le problème se situe souvent entre la chaise et le clavier.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2015)

Ça me rappelle une histoire.
Pour les besoins d'une émission je devais acheter 200 verres ballon.
Sur le site d'une grande enseigne j'en vois 150 dispo dans un magasin et une centaine dans un autre.
Je dépêche un assistant pour qu'il achète les 150 dans le premier et qu'il complète dans le second.
Il est revenu avec 350 verres.
Ben oui, dans le premier magasin il n'y en avait effectivement que 150, qu'il a pris, mais dans le deuxième il y en avait juste 200 (comme on voulait), il les a pris aussi.
J'avais pas du être bien clair.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Ouf!, on l' a échappé belle!!!
> 
> "Il y avait tellement de zéros que je ne savais plus ou j' en étais" (Fictif)
> 
> ...




A une plus petite échelle, si tu savais le nombre d'erreurs médicales, graves ou moins graves, liées aux erreurs d'échelles et de virgules. Ils vaut mieux qu'elles soient grosses, elles sont plus sytématiquemen tu rattrapées.
Je me suis toujours interrogé sur qui cloche dans notre système scolaire à ce propos, Parce que plus les années passent, plus je constate que mes étudiants en stage font des erreurs grossière d'échelle sans sourciller. Du genre à remplir un bébé avec 10 l de liquide par jour, quand même.
Remarque, sur ma dernière feuille d'imposition, j'ai pensé qu'ils avaient mal placé la virgule.
Mais non.
Comme quoi...


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A une plus petite échelle, si tu savais le nombre d'erreurs médicales, graves ou moins graves, liées aux erreurs d'échelles et de virgules.


Il y a quelques mois le potard du coin m'a refilé de l'aspégic® 1000 en lieu et place d'aspégic® 10 . Heureusement que j'ai de pas trop mauvais yeux.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2015)

Envoyer les médecins en congrès n'a que des avantages :
- ils mangent bien, vont au spa et visitent des endroits intéressants
- surtout, ça diminue la mortalité de leur patients

Bon, le JAMA est un journal de merde, mais qu'on se le dise : les associations de patients n'ont plus qu'à nous envoyer régulièrement en thalasso (rien ne dit dans l'article que l'aspect congrés chiant est obligatoire, il s'agit juste de nous envoyer loin).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Il y a quelques mois le potard du coin m'a refilé de l'aspégic® 1000 en lieu et place d'aspégic® 10 . Heureusement que j'ai de pas trop mauvais yeux.



Ceci étant ce qu'il te fallait, c'est de l'aspegic 100, entre les deux, donc.

Mais si je comprends bien, il n'est peut-être pas inutile d'envoyer les pharmaciens aussi en congrés 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

Turquie : les chauffeurs d'ascenseur envisagent une grève de protestation.


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2015)

En suivant ton lien, il y avait un article lié sur l'obésité&#8230; et celui ci montrait en "vidéo connexes" : 750g, recette à la noix de pécan


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2015)

Et pour finir, aux Philippines, devant le Pape, on se couche.

Les François à responsabilités semblent donc aimer les blagounettes. Mais la blagounette papale semble très supérieure à la blagounette présidentielle, puisqu'elle fait pisser de rire.
De la visite de François aux Philippine, on retiendra donc :
Avec la papale blagounette,
Ce qu'on se mouille, c'est la quéquette
(Bien sûr, c'est à la bonne franquette : c'est pas un pape qui s'la pète).

Chérie, je descends à la pharmacie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> En suivant ton lien, il y avait un article lié sur l'obésité et celui ci montrait en "vidéo connexes" : 750g, recette à la noix de pécan




C'est parce que quand je suis en panne de gouttes ( j'en n'ai pas eu à midi), j'ai une tendance à faire des blagues obscures, parfois assez pénibles (qui font qu'en général on se débrouille pour me procurer rapidement mes gouttes, y compris s'il faut faire ouvrir une pharmacie à 2 heures du matin dans le fin fond de la campagne Bretonne).

La news est "Turquie: l'ascenseur interdit pour lutter contre l'obésité". D'où une proposition de ma part d'une grève des chauffeurs d'ascenseur turcs.

Oui, bon... :rose:

Sinon, ça va ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ceci étant ce qu'il te fallait, c'est de l'aspegic 100, entre les deux, donc.


Nan, c'est bien de l'aspirine à 10 mg, le machin pour le coeur, pas pour les maux de crane. Maintenant c'est peut-être pas aspégic® mais une autre marque, quoiqu'il en soit, 1g d'aspirine par jour pendant un mois, ça aurait du le faire tiquer... Faites confiance à votre pharmacien qu'ils disent


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, c'est bien de l'aspirine à 10 g



J'insiste, je persiste et je signe 
Pour le cur, c'est de l'aspégic 100... mg...


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'insiste, je persiste et je signe
> Pour le cur, c'est de l'aspégic 100... mg...



oh pitain !
Je corrige :rose:


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

On continue dans les nouvelles affligeantes (encore pas totalement confirmée).

On peut craindre de ne pas en avoir fini avant longtemps avec ces sales types.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2015)

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit déjà ?
"Tant que ça se passe pas chez nous..."

(Là j'aurais bien mis un smiley vu que c'est de l'humour - noir, certes - mais je me sens pas là, non, pas là).


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2015)

Dans la classe de mon fils, un des élèves a demandé pourquoi autant d'animation autour des événements récents, alors qu'il s'en passe de nombreux autres ailleurs ("pas chez nous", comme tu dis).

Par exemple, le massacre de l'école de Peshawar (141 morts, dont 132 enfants), en décembre ou l'assassinat de 43 étudiants à Iguala, état de Guerrero, au Mexique, en septembre. On aurait pu manifester, tweeter etc. et on ne l'a pas fait.
Alors que sur une bonne partie de la planète, on a réagi instantanément à "je suis Charlie".

J'espère que leurs profs poursuivront le débat (par exemple en classe de philo, pour les Terminales) un peu plus avant, car il me paraît intéressant.


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> On continue dans les nouvelles affligeantes (encore pas totalement confirmée).
> 
> On peut craindre de ne pas en avoir fini avant longtemps avec ces sales types.


Nouvelle terrifiante


bompi a dit:


> Dans la classe de mon fils, un des élèves a demandé pourquoi autant d'animation autour des événements récents, alors qu'il s'en passe de nombreux autres ailleurs ("pas chez nous", comme tu dis).
> 
> Par exemple, le massacre de l'école de Peshawar (141 morts, dont 132 enfants), en décembre ou l'assassinat de 43 étudiants à Iguala, état de Guerrero, au Mexique, en septembre. On aurait pu manifester, tweeter etc. et on ne l'a pas fait.
> Alors que sur une bonne partie de la planète, on a réagi instantanément à "je suis Charlie".
> ...


Nouvelle terrifiante aussi
http://fr.canoe.ca/infos/international/archives/2015/01/20150110-091538.html


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Nouvelle terrifiante
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, mais tout va bien. Ce n'est pas le vrai Islam.
Écoute un peu ce qu'on te dit, tu y mets de la mauvaise volonté, vraiment.


----------



## Average Joe (11 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> On continue dans les nouvelles affligeantes (encore pas totalement confirmée).
> 
> On peut craindre de ne pas en avoir fini avant longtemps avec ces sales types.



Cela en dit très long sur la faiblesse, bien connue, de l'État nigérian. Il ne contrôle plus rien depuis longtemps. Dire que certains se figurent que l'Afrique comptera bientôt 1 milliard d'habitants et deviendra le premier marché mondial Y'a du boulot. Si Boko Haram continue avec les mêmes chiffres toutes les semaines, on en sera au bout d'un an à 104 000 morts. Encore quelques années comme cela et il ne restera plus grand monde dans ce pays.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2015)

*Les bonhommes de neige sont "haram" en Arabie Saoudite selon une fatwa*

Une consolation : les Saoudiens sont les premiers à en rire.


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2015)

Si le ciel est dégagé on peut apercevoir la comète à l'oeil nu
Mais si vous ratez cette actualité intéressante,
la comète sera de nouveau visible dans 8 000 ans.
On en reparlera à ce moment-là.


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Si le ciel est dégagé on peut apercevoir la comète à l'oeil nu
> Mais si vous ratez cette actualité intéressante,
> la comète sera de nouveau visible dans 8 000 ans.
> On en reparlera à ce moment-là.



Oui, la prochaine fois, je suis overbooker.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2015)

TERRORISME. Les journalistes du Canard menacés à leur tour


----------



## Berthold (17 Janvier 2015)

Les O.G.M. renationalisés en Europe.

• La Commission européenne garde la main sur lautorisation de commercialisation et de culture des OGM que désormais les Etats sont libres de ne pas suivre.

[] Pour les députés écologistes, cette renationalisation est bien la porte dentrée des cultures dOGM en Europe.

[] Une proposition de loi adoptée en mai 2014 interdit juridiquement la culture dOGM en France. La nouvelle directive consolide donc cette position.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Les O.G.M. renationalisés en Europe.
> 
> [] La Commission européenne garde la main sur lautorisation de commercialisation et de culture des OGM que désormais les Etats sont libres de ne pas suivre.
> 
> ...



La renationalisation est donc une mauvaise chose à l'échelle européenne, mais une bonne chose chez nous. D'où l'intérêt de rester souverain


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2015)

#jesuisunevulve

Je vous recommande les commentaires


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je vous recommande les commentaires



Ça va dans tous les sens, en effet.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ça va dans tous les sens, en effet.



Par devant et par derrière ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Par devant et par derrière ?


Tu devrais lire toutes les réponses ... 
Même qu'ils parlent de manche de balai


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2015)

Je ne suis pas étonné que ça vienne des Suédois. _Vulve_ et _pénis_, bien qu'issus du latin, sonnent à l'oreille comme des noms d'éléments de bibliothèque dans le catalogue Ikea.


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2015)

Je m'insurge contre l' ikéaphobie de Cratès.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2015)

Je ne suis pas ikeaphobe, je mets en valeur l'érotisme subliminal des sonorités de la langue suédoise (ou le suédois subliminal de certains termes anatomiques ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2015)

Chez ikea, après quelques efforts, les éléments s'emboîtent, ce qui n'est pas montré dans la vidéo :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2015)

http://www.divertissonsnous.com/2013/09/20/ikea-la-fausse-pub-erotique/


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne suis pas étonné que ça vienne des Suédois. _Vulve_ et _pénis_, bien qu'issus du latin, sonnent à l'oreille comme des noms d'éléments de bibliothèque dans le catalogue Ikea.




Hé, hé. Pas mal vu...
Le canapé V&#363;lve, un must.
S'enfoncer dans une V&#363;lve (on dit une canapé en suédois) avec un bon whisky tous les soir en rentrant du boulot, le pied (et on évitera bien sûr la blague douteuse du gars qui finit à l'hôpital parce que, rentré bourré, il se trompe et s'enfonce dans l'Ån&#363;s, une solide bibliothèque en aggloméré laqué).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne suis pas étonné que ça vienne des Suédois. _Vulve_ et _pénis_, bien qu'issus du latin, sonnent à l'oreille comme des noms d'éléments de bibliothèque dans le catalogue Ikea.



c'est pas du kit !!


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2015)

Les grandes découvertes scientifique sont parfois un peu absconses, et ne diffusent pas comme elles le devraient vers le grand public.
Souvenons-nous : en 2013, un américain découvre pourquoi les girafes sentent le caca (http://www.liberation.fr/cahier-special/2003/07/17/girafe-peignee_440003), sans vraiment comprendre toutefois à quoi ça peut bien lui servir.
Et bien voilà que des anglais viennent peut-être de découvrir à quoi ses rayures servent au zèbre : http://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/animaux/20150116.OBS0126/pourquoi-le-zebre-est-il-raye.html
Et on nous dit rien.


----------



## fedo (19 Janvier 2015)

terrible drame pour Linda De Suza: http://www.lefigaro.fr/musique/2015...n-aurait-droit-qu-a-400-euros-de-retraite.php


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2015)

ça ne date pas d'aujourd'hui 

http://www.closermag.fr/people/peop...u-un-chien-et-une-tres-vieille-voiture-297983


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2015)

*Standard & Poor's sanctionnée six ans après le début de la crise financière*

Et toc. Le shérif est en prison.


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2015)

Ce qu'ils paient ne paraît pas très conséquent, au vu des dégâts. La deuxième amende (potentielle) semble plus substantielle...

Quant au shérif, j'aurais plutôt vu la SEC dans ce rôle. 

Comme quoi, on ne fait pas exactement n'importe quoi impunément, aux Étazunis (enfin... pas toujours).


----------



## patlek (22 Janvier 2015)

Pour une fois que toute l' attention des élèves était au top:

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/l-hi...=widget&utm_campaign=obclick&obref=obinsource


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Janvier 2015)

On peut lire dans les commentaires :
"Comme toujours – ça en devient lassant –, pas de lien vers la vidéo : vous appelez ça de l’information ?…"

Je me faisais la même remarque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Pour une fois que toute l' attention des élèves était au top:
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/l-hi...=widget&utm_campaign=obclick&obref=obinsource





> Kark TV révèle que c'est en souhaitant rendre son cours plus ludique qu'une professeure d'un collège de l'Arkansas, aux Etats-Unis, a décidé de mettre en route une vidéo dans sa classe.



Pour ce qui est de rendre son cours plus ludique, c'est réussi.


----------



## patlek (22 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de rendre son cours plus ludique, c'est réussi.



Ha çà, ce qui est sûr, c' est que le regard des élèves sur la prof a changer deouis ce jour mémorable!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2015)

La démarche pédagogique de cette enseignante américaine est intéressante mais peu subtile.
J'aurais procédé à l'inverse. Annoncer aux élèves une vidéo torrride et leur passer _Les Femmes savantes_. Jusqu'à la fin, les élèves s'imaginent que les actrices vont se déshabiller pour se déchaîner sur scène. Et bien non, finalement.


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Pour une fois que toute l' attention des élèves était au top:
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/l-hi...=widget&utm_campaign=obclick&obref=obinsource





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Publié le *10-03-2014* à 22h05


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> La démarche pédagogique de cette enseignante américaine est intéressante mais peu subtile.
> J'aurais procédé à l'inverse. Annoncer aux élèves une vidéo torrride et leur passer _Les Femmes savantes_. Jusqu'à la fin, les élèves s'imaginent que les actrices vont se déshabiller pour se déchaîner sur scène. Et bien non, finalement.


Pour de telles pratiques, tu pourrais être poursuivi pour mauvais traitements (psychologiques) envers tes élèves.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> La démarche pédagogique de cette enseignante américaine est intéressante mais peu subtile.
> J'aurais procédé à l'inverse. Annoncer aux élèves une vidéo torrride et leur passer _Les Femmes savantes_. Jusqu'à la fin, les élèves s'imaginent que les actrices vont se déshabiller pour se déchaîner sur scène. Et bien non, finalement.



Hum.
Je ne sais pas.
Il est possible aussi que si tu promets de passer à tes élèves une de tes sextapes, ils soient finalement très soulagés de ne voir "que" les femmes savantes.
Va savoir...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2015)

chérie je pars pour la scierie.

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/0...canular_n_6518618.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

l'article original
http://ladechedumidi.com/aveyron-arrestation-dun-dangereux-terroriste-presume/


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2015)

La deche du midi, ça serait pas un genre de Gorafi du sud avec un nom pareil ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2015)

Un triple Soleil dans le ciel de Mongolie

Tiens, on dirait du Raymond Roussel…


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2015)

Pour Christine Lagarde le roi abdallah est un grand défenseur des femmes...


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2015)

Abdallah, je n'sais pas mais pour le cheikh Mohammad, les bonhommes de neiges sont un acte anti-religieux ! :eggface:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2015)

@aCLR 
C'est cela, oui… #27630

Mais comme on dit : « Tout est pardonné ».


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2015)

La faute au nouvel affichage !


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Janvier 2015)

Ah il a bon dos le nouvel affichage.


----------



## patlek (24 Janvier 2015)

Et aussi qu' on leur interdise l' accès à l' hypermarché!! pour désengorger les caisses, n'y a marre qe faire la queue aux caisses!!

http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/m-le-ma...urs-le-droit-de-conduire_4561993_4500055.html

(mmmhh.. pas de voiture, pas d' hypermarché !! ; encore qu'ils seraient capables d'y aller en bus, faut supprimer les bus aussi!!!)


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> La deche du midi, ça serait pas un genre de Gorafi du sud avec un nom pareil ?


Oui exactement  Le nom du "vrai" journal c'est "La dépêche du midi" quotidiennement lu par mon grand père . La "la dèche du midi" c'est son Gorafi.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2015)

Les femmes à grosses fesses feraient des enfants plus intelligents : www.topsante.com/maman-et-enfant/bebe/allaitement/insolite-les-femmes-aux-fesses-genereuses-feraient-des-enfants-plus-intelligents-75665

On ne dit rien des hommes à grosse b..., enfin aux attributs masculins généreux (suis-je un père potentiel de surdoués ?).


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Janvier 2015)

patlek a dit:


> http://aliceadsl.lemonde.fr/m-le-ma...urs-le-droit-de-conduire_4561993_4500055.html


Je dirais bien que les bras m'en tombent mais en vérité :
Ça me troue le cul.



Bigdidou a dit:


> Les femmes à grosses fesses feraient des enfants plus intelligents : www.topsante.com/maman-et-enfant/bebe/allaitement/insolite-les-femmes-aux-fesses-genereuses-feraient-des-enfants-plus-intelligents-75665


Moi qui pensais que mes gosses étaient intelligents grâce à mes gènes, tout vient de leur mère (dont les formes généreuses me rendent fou depuis bientôt 25 ans).
Encore un article qui veut minimiser l'intérêt de l'homme dans la maternité.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2015)

Bouffer du steack, je dois avouer que j'aime bien de temps en temps, mais entre ces histoires d'animaux égorgés conscients dans nos abattoirs et ces trucs de plus en plus gerbants, je commence à rejoindre ceux qui se poser plus en plus de questions :
http://www.slate.fr/story/97093/exp...ratoire-americain-industrie-viande#xtor=RSS-2


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bouffer du steack, je dois avouer que j'aime bien de temps en temps, mais entre ces histoires d'animaux égorgés conscients dans nos abattoirs et ces trucs de plus en plus gerbants



On devrait toujours assommer les animaux avant de les saigner, mais bon tous n'ont pas la même vision.
De là à ne plus manger de viande ... ? boire du lait d'animal ? manger du beurre ?
J'entends souvent que le meilleur légume c'est la viande, tout le reste n'est que garniture ... une pub, qui le dit

Dis moi, quand tu tailles ton gazon, n'entends-tu pas le gémissement des brins d'herbes 
C'est un autre sujet, tout comme la taille des arbres, des fleurs.

Et si on coupait les pieds des gens, qu'on les mettait dans un vase avec un peu d'eau tiède ...
On peut extrapoler, qui a raison, mangeons et vivons de l'air ambiant, de l'eau fraîche, pollués il faut bien l'admettre.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> On devrait toujours assommer les animaux avant de les saigner, mais bon tous n'ont pas la même vision.
> De là à ne plus manger de viande ... ? boire du lait d'animal ? manger du beurre ?
> J'entends souvent que le meilleur légume c'est la viande, tout le reste n'est que garniture ... une pub, qui le dit
> 
> ...



Heu, pour toi, y'a pas d'intermédiaire entre le végétalisme et se goinfrer d'animaux élevé et massacré dans n'importe quelles conditions ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Heu, pour toi, y'a pas d'intermédiaire entre le végétalisme et se goinfrer d'animaux élevé et massacré dans n'importe quelles conditions ?



Et ça c'est quoi 





> *On devrait toujours assommer les animaux avant de les saigner*, mais bon tous n'ont pas la même vision.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2015)

Allons, vous n'allez tout de même pas vous battre comme des bêtes à propos des animaux ? Et réciproquement.  

Moi, je viens de trouver plus fort que Chuck Norris    :

Joey Starr se tape 70 fois la tête contre les murs pour accuser la police


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2015)

remercions la BCE de son action significative contre la déflation, la situation est grave, même les ballons de football américain commencent à être touchés.
http://www.lemonde.fr/sport/article...onfle-qui-bouleverse-la-nfl_4562566_3242.html


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Moi, je viens de trouver plus fort que Chuck Norris    :
> 
> Joey Starr se tape 70 fois la tête contre les murs pour accuser la police


Quand Chuck Norris se tape la tête contre les murs, le mur s'effondre au premier coup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand Chuck Norris se tape la tête contre les murs, le mur s'effondre au premier coup



Certainement pas. Chuck s'abstient volontairement de faire ce genre de truc. Ça anéantirait le cosmos.

Merci Chuck.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> manger du beurre ?



P'tit reportage de France 5 sur le sujet. Très instructif.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2015)

fedo a dit:


> remercions la BCE de son action significative contre la déflation[…]



Actualité TRÈS amusante : selon Paul Krugman, on peut en attendre un gain d'inflation de 0,2 % dans les cinq années à venir…


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Actualité TRÈS amusante : selon Paul Krugman, on peut en attendre un gain d'inflation de 0,2 % dans les cinq années à venir…


Ben c'est le but recherché, non ? s'il y a inflation il n'y a plus déflation


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben c'est le but recherché, non ? s'il y a inflation il n'y a plus déflation



Oh oui, je ne doute pas que le but soit de parvenir à un progrès essentiellement sémantique ! Mais un cinquième de point d'inflation au prix de 1100 et quelques milliards d'euros, ça fait tout de même très très cher le dixième de point d'inflation…  

Il faut dire que même la presse « spécialisée » y perd son latin :

_Les Échos_, annonce initiale (voir http://www.les-crises.fr/comment-la-bce-se-moque-du-monde/) :






_Les Échos_, rectification (http://www.lesechos.fr/monde/europe/0204100860786-la-bce-lance-un-rachat-inedit-dactifs-1085817.php) :





20 % de mutualisation du risque ou 80 %, peu importe. Une union monétaire, c'est un espace où le degré de solidarité est très réduit. Ou très élevé. Au choix. Et réciproquement.


----------



## fedo (25 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Actualité TRÈS amusante : selon Paul Krugman, on peut en attendre un gain d'inflation de 0,2 % dans les cinq années à venir…



personne ne peut prévoir l'inflation sur cinq ans. il y a trop de facteurs en jeu. cela dit ça doit être extrapolé des résultats sur l'inflation des QE japonais. effectivement ils n'ont eu quasiment aucun effet malgré un taux de chômage bien moindre sur l'archipel. 



Cratès a dit:


> Oh oui, je ne doute pas que le but soit de parvenir à un progrès essentiellement sémantique ! Mais un cinquième de point d'inflation au prix de 1100 et quelques milliards d'euros, ça fait tout de même très très cher le dixième de point d'inflation…



le but n'est pas tant l'inflation que de réduire l'écart de taux des emprunts d'états entre la France/Allemagne/Finlande et les pays du sud de l'Europe.
Après l'effet inflationniste est recherché pour augmenter la croissance nominale (c'est-à-dire croissance réelle + inflation) par dépréciation monétaire car il est nécessaire, pour que les états endettés restent solvables, que les taux des emprunts soient inférieurs à la croissance nominale.
c'est juste un aveu d'impuissance sur la croissance réelle et sur l'emploi.

en parlant de dépréciation monétaire, ça saigne sur le cours du bitcoin:
http://www.liberation.fr/economie/2015/01/19/bitcoin-apres-le-boom-le-krach_1184229


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

fedo a dit:


> personne ne peut prévoir l'inflation sur cinq ans. il y a trop de facteurs en jeu. cela dit ça doit être extrapolé des résultats sur l'inflation des QE japonais. effectivement ils n'ont eu quasiment aucun effet malgré un taux de chômage bien moindre sur l'archipel.



J'aurais dû préciser qu'il s'agissait des anticipations d'inflation telles que les laisse entrevoir la réaction du marché obligataire à l'annonce de Draghi :

A week ago German index bonds coming due in 5 years yielded -.31, while ordinary bonds of the same maturity offered a slightly negative yield; so the implied prediction of inflation was about 0.3 percent over the next five years. Now the index yield is -.46, while nominal yield is slightly positive, implying expected inflation of around 0.5 percent. So that’s a 0.2 percentage point rise in the expected 5-year inflation rate.​


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2015)

Moi, je m'en fous.

Mais c' est comme ceux qui disent que la croissance infinie, c' est impossible.
Èt bien l' inflation continue à l' infini , çà ne me parait pas possible non plus. J' ai un peu de mal à percevoir l' interet de l' inflation.
En francs, ma baguette, je devait la payer 4 francs, en euros, un euro , voir un euro vingt / trente. Mettons l' inflation; la baguette couterat un euro cinquante, un euro quatre vingt, deux euros, deux euros vingt, deux euros cinquante, trois euros, trois euros trente, etc...
Soit les salaires suivent (et les perdants à tous lescoups sont ceux qui n' ont pas d' argent), et si les salaires et revenus ne suivent pas, on finirat en slip.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2015)

Ne vous inquiétez pas pour ça. D'ici une petite centaine d'année la planète aura pris 6° et le monde sera devenu invivable. Faim et guerres seront le lot de NOS enfants pas les petits ou arrières petits enfants. Les plus jeunes de ce forum le connaîtront.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Janvier 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas pour ça. D'ici une petite centaine d'année la planète aura pris 6° et le monde sera devenu invivable. Faim et guerres seront le lot de NOS enfants pas les petits ou arrières petits enfants. Les plus jeunes de ce forum le connaîtront.



Bof, tu sais, question guerres et génocides en tous genres, le siècle au cours duquel nous sommes tous nés ici en a été assez riche...
Je me demande comment on pourrait faire pire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je me demande comment on pourrait faire pire.



Le pire reste toujours à venir ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

À chaque fois que je commence à parler d'économie ici, ça finit par ressembler à une conversation entre Statler et Waldorf… Faut que j'arrête !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Janvier 2015)

> *thebiglebowsky écrit: *Le pire reste toujours à venir ...



☝︎ Dans le perpétuel _Préambule_du_Pire_ qu'est le Présent - nous pouvons alors «imaginer Sisyphe heureux»... ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

Statler, Waldorf, Camus, même combat ?


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le pire reste toujours à venir ...


J'arrive...


Miam !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Janvier 2015)

Il y en a qui doivent s'inquiéter, là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y en a qui doivent s'inquiéter, là...



Ils doivent surtout regretter de ne pas avoir aboli le peuple à temps. Quelle étourderie !


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Janvier 2015)

Ah ça, depuis qu'on laisse le peuple voter....


----------



## Le docteur (26 Janvier 2015)

Je m'attends à des "c'est nous qu'on va les payer"...
et là faudra garder son calme...


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2015)

It's complicated


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je m'attends à des "c'est nous qu'on va les payer"...
> et là faudra garder son calme...



Depuis l'intervention salvatrice et généreuse de la Troïka, voici ce que les Grecs ont payé (https://rwer.wordpress.com/2015/01/25/what-economists-should-have-done/) :


----------



## Le docteur (26 Janvier 2015)

Ca il semblerait que beaucoup de nos compatriotes ne le réalisent pas.
Ils sont prêts à payer pour le "pacte social", par contre... (et l'addition risque d'être du même type).
La connerie humaine me sidérera toujours.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2015)

Ouarf !

http://www.20minutes.fr/paris/15216...e-relooke-vieille-eglise-prevenir-paroissiens


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)

y a pas a dire , ça en jette


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2015)

Bah! Puteaux. Ceccaldi-Raynaud. Quand t'as précisé ça, t'as tout dit.

Le bâtiment est classé aux monuments historiques. Il s'agit donc d'une dégradation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2015)

Ceccaldi-Raynaud. Comme Daniel Ceccaldi et Fernand Raynaud ? Pas sérieuse cette bonne femme…


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2015)

Ha!... en voilà une qui refait parler d' elle.

http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/peine-d...oudite-27-01-2015-1900017_24.php#xtor=CS3-190

Toujours aussi co,nne.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Ceccaldi-Raynaud. Comme Daniel Ceccaldi et Fernand Raynaud ? Pas sérieuse cette bonne femme…


Très au contraire. Rien à voir avec les deux comiques. On est plus dans le genre Cosa Nostra. Pour rappel, quand le fils Sarko n'a pas pu être nommé à la tête de l'EPAD, c'est Ceccaldi-Raynaud qui a été désignée. Ça de donne une idée de l'entregent de la personne.

Népotisme, clientélisme, trafic d'influence, etc. La riche commune de Puteaux est une sorte de zone de non-droit, ou plus exactement de droit alternatif.

Je suis près à parier que le Ministère de la Culture va écraser l'affaire. Ah! Si cela avait été le FN, que n'aurait-on pas entendu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2015)

On dirait qu'ils ont redécoré l'église pour un giallo de Dario Argento.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Janvier 2015)

Ou le Dracula de Coppola ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2015)

Une solution au problème des retraites ?


----------



## inkclub (29 Janvier 2015)

prends l'oseille et tais toi

La Banque centrale européenne (BCE) a recommandé aujourd'hui aux banques du Vieux continent de faire preuve de retenue ou de s'abstenir en matière de dividendes cette année pour solidifier leur situation financière, et va inspecter leur politique de bonus.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2015)

La soirée télé de France 2 mardi soir...
Le programateur a dû faire du zèle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La soirée télé de France 2 mardi soir...
> Le programateur a dû faire du zèle



Ou de l'humour noir (involontaire).


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)

J'avais pas fais attention a cela en lisant le programme tv


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2015)

Très bon documentaire qui fait le point de l'historiographie la plus récente par les meilleurs spécialistes du sujet.

http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/jus...on_des_juifs_d_europe_saison1_,116605772.html

C'est très rare. La plupart des docs historiques à la TV racontent des conneries (Apocalypse est une grosse daube).


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2015)

Oui, et c'est en cherchant sur pluzz que j'ai remarqué l'apparentement du programme...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

*Un sénateur américain républicain galère pour s'abonner à "Charlie Hebdo"*


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> *Un sénateur américain républicain galère pour s'abonner à "Charlie Hebdo"*



Là peut-être là ?  ===> http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/un-s...ner-a-charlie-hebdo-29-01-2015-1900808_48.php


----------



## Le docteur (30 Janvier 2015)

Et il va aller jusqu'à les lire ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et il va aller jusqu'à les lire ?



Plutôt de la pub ???


----------



## Le docteur (30 Janvier 2015)

Eh ! Je réalise : elles sont où mes bouboules ?!? On m'a volé mes bouboules !!!


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Eh ! Je réalise : elles sont où mes bouboules ?!? On m'a volé mes bouboules !!!



je croyais que le docteur se régénérait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2015)

http://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/20...just-killed-troika-varoufakis-wow-video-pics/

Monsieur Spock : 1
Jeroen Dijsselbloem : 0


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2015)

Doit pas avoir l'habitude qu'on l'envoie paître, le monsieur, et encore moins qu'on trouve ça drôle. 
Si les valets ne tiennent plus leur place, dans quel monde on vit, monsieur...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)

*Le Sénat reprend sur son compte Facebook une parodie de la querelle Larcher-Bartolone*


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2015)

Les sénateurs lisent le Gorafi. Le fossé culturel avec Barcelone ne pouvait que se creuser.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)

Apple réalise le profit trimestriel le plus gros de l’histoire


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2015)

Les japonais sont (parfois) de grands enfants.

Voilà, voilà.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Les japonais sont (parfois) de grands enfants.
> 
> Voilà, voilà.



Pas que les japonais


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2015)

J'ai cherché un contrepet dans ce qui est souligné en rouge. Sans succès.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2015)

*Grèce : l'équipe sortante aurait même emporté le savon des distributeurs des toilettes dans la résidence du Premier Ministre…*
http://www.express.be/joker/fr/plat...residence-gouvernementale-dpouille/210962.htm

J'utilise le conditionnel, parce qu'il faut rester prudent. Et puis je suis convaincu que Samaras n'a pas tout emporté. Il a sûrement laissé des cadavres dans les placards.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Février 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les sénateurs lisent le Gorafi. Le fossé culturel avec Bartelone ne pouvait que se creuser.


Putain de correcteur auto. 

Tout ça pour dire qu'à part Valls, je n'ai rien de particulier à reprocher à la Catalogne.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

*Des employés de La Poste pourront faire passer le permis de conduire*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2015)

La pollution de l’Arctique menace le pénis des ours polaires

 À peine utile de préciser que Boucle d'or l'a carrément mauvaise.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> *Des employés de La Poste pourront faire passer le permis de conduire*


SI on peut choisir, je veux bien faire passer l'épreuve pratique du BEP d'œnologie et biture.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> J'utilise le conditionnel, parce qu'il faut rester prudent.



Tu as raison, il faut éviter la pente savonneuse...


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2015)

L'Europe veut suspendre 700 médicaments génériques...

La politique de la santé en France au quotidien.
- Acte 1 : on prend à l'arraché une décision technocratique, imaginée et mise en œuvre par les gens les plus incompétents possibles, sans aucune étude de faisabilité concernant la mise en œuvre ni aucune étude d'impact. De toute façon, on s'en fout, l'essentiel étant de servir l'idéologie dominante. Les médicaments génériques, ça va couter moins cher, et donc ça faire des économies à la sécu. La pensée magique technocratique fait le reste et raye toute idée que des médicaments à bas coût aient un risque d'être qualitativement médiocres (concentration en principe actifs par exemple), mal contrôlés etc. Elle efface toute notion que qui dit médicaments de mauvaise qualité, dit patients mal traités, et donc, en dehors du coût humain, coûts secondaires induits (l'option de mal soigner est toujours l'option la pire : on soigne ou pas, mais à moitié, c'est toujours hors de prix).
- Acte 2 : les professionnels de santé (médecins, pharmaciens...) qui osent émettre certaines objections sont vite mis au pas. Ridiculisés, sanctionnés financièrement, tracasseries administratives et j'en passe.
- Acte 3 : les technocrates ont fait une mégas connerie. Ooups, c'est beta, on revient en arrière, mais bon, c'est pas qu'ils avaient tords, les technocrates juste que etc...
- Acte 4 : les professionnels de santé de l'acte 2 et surtout leurs patients en sont pour leur frais et n'ont qu'à se préparer à l'acte 5
- Acte 5 : les technocrates de l'acte 1, infatigables, se réunissents en escadrille et  préparent la mesure suivante.
- Acte 7 : ....

L'acte actuel qui se joue est la future loi santé, j'espère que vous en avez une bonne, de santé...


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> La pollution de l’Arctique menace le pénis des ours polaires



Argh.
Et on sait quelque chose à propos de la pollution autour du périphérique ?


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2015)

Et pour finir : miam, miam.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Argh.
> Et on sait quelque chose à propos de la pollution autour du périphérique ?



Probablement, et d'ailleurs ça expliquerait l'empressement d'A. Hidalgo à supprimer les diesels ( bus et les camions etc.) à Paris. Il faut avant tout sauvegarder toutes les fonctions présidentielles.


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> L'Europe veut suspendre 700 médicaments génériques...


Accès refusé...


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Accès refusé...


Oups, désolé.
Lien corrigé


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2015)

Les génériques c'est de toute façon une machine à prendre les gens pour des cons.
1. Aucun choix possible pour le client qui doit prendre le générique choisi par les pharmaciens (en général celui qui leur permet de faire le plus de marge, d'une manière ou d'une autre).
2. Imposition donc la plupart du temps d'une qualité comparable au discount si on veut bénéficier du tiers payant et éviter les tracasseries.
3. Clairement, certains sont de la merde en boîte au moins au niveau des excipients, pas moyen de refuser et découverte des merdouilles additives après avoir payé (c'est la surprise du pharmacien).
4. En prime il faut subir le gros discours débile du revendeur qui nous prend pour un con alors qu'il mort à un hameçon pour demeuré profond.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2015)

lapsus révélateur...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2015)

Ca me rappelle le jouissif mais terrible "Ça se soigne" : "Ici votre commandant de mort".


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> SI on peut choisir, je veux bien faire passer l'épreuve pratique du BEP d'œnologie et biture.



Un BTS biture ? 

Il va y avoir des candidats


----------



## Le docteur (2 Février 2015)

Pléonasme...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

*le Monopoly change ses billets pour quelques vrais euros*


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2015)

Oh noooooonnn 




Un ancien Power Ranger rouge arrêté pour meurtre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2015)

JPTK, ton lien a un problème (« Quelque chose a mal fonctionné »)…


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> JPTK, ton lien a un problème (« Quelque chose a mal fonctionné »)…



C'est peu être ce lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> C'est peu être ce lien



Oui, mais là, c'est moins rigolo. Tous les %3A%2F%2 et les %2F16kdRch ont disparu du lien.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2015)

De l'importance de l'éducation culinaire chez les tous petits.
Sa maman lui servait des gros tas de purée.
Depuis, il n'aime plus que les plats sans tas.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2015)

Mais pourquoi on ne leur donne pas à manger leur plat sans tas ?

Tous les animaux le font, j'ai vu une vache le faire et ma chatte quand elle a fini de mettre ses trois petits au monde...


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> De l'importance de l'éducation culinaire chez les tous petits.
> Sa maman lui servait des gros tas de purée.
> Depuis, il n'aime plus que les plats sans tas.


Le bébé va bien ? Oui, tant mieux.
Le placenta, jumeau du bébé, enterré au pied d'un chêne ou d'un rosier


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2015)

Les pubeurs ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2015)

Cédékons, passée la konnerie y a plus de limite et c'est même pas caricatural.


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2015)

Je vais die à mon amie qu'elle fasse attention, mon thé avait un drôle gout ce matin.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)

Des rebelles syriens se font pirater sur Skype


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2015)

Au Vietnam on aime les chats. Bien cuits, de préférence.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Au Vietnam on aime les chats. Bien cuits, de préférence.



Je like.
Si ils les préparent comme le serpent, ça doit être très sympa.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)

le corbillard perd un cadavre en pleine ville


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2015)

Impressionnant...
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/02/04/v...wan-avec-58-personnes-a-bord-1820088-4803.php


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Février 2015)

Et oui.
Voilà ce qui arrive en avion quand on oublie de cocher l'option du GPS "éviter les ponts, les tunnels et les péages".
C'est ballot.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

Un plan de métro en forme de pénis


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Un plan de métro en forme de pénis


Bof.

Les gens sont de plus en plus cons.

Du coup...


----------



## OlivierMarly (5 Février 2015)

Il faut être membre pour prendre cette ligne?


----------



## Berthold (5 Février 2015)

Sont pas drôles, ils ont retiré (coitus interruptus ?) le plan. Ceci dit, orienté dans le sens standard (le nord en haut), ça aurait peut-être moins choqué les _gens bien_…


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2015)

Il en reste en forme de vagin ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Février 2015)

Ben, pour une bouche de métro…


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2015)

Avec le temps va tout s'en va


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Avec le temps va tout s'en va



C'est fou le pognon qu'on peut perdre en essayant dans gagner.


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est fou le pognon qu'on peut perdre en essayant dans gagner.


Comme le dit un proverbe groudoufoniok :
Dent gagnée, gencive perdue.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> Avec le temps va tout s'en va


Intéressant, le Journal de Montréal, dans lequel est paru l'article.
Un journal à la fois à la pointe de l'actualité  et qui va au fond des choses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Intéressant, le Journal de Montréal, dans lequel est paru l'article.
> Un journal à la fois à la pointe de l'actualité  et qui va au fond des choses.





> Des oeufs dans le corps d'une femme de 56 ans.



Elle se prenait pour une poule ?


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Février 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Comme le dit un proverbe groudoufoniok :
> Dent gagnée, gencive perdue.



Boum, dans les dents. 

P'tain, la honte...


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Elle se prenait pour une poule ?


Ah, bien vu, j'avais pas remarqué l'œuf.
Ce qui est fou, c'est qu'elle l'a pas cassé.
Ils sont très fort, ces québécois : une maîtrise fine de leurs sphincters hallucinante.
J'ai presque envie de lancer un concours sur Facebook.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2015)

Il y aurait un rapport entre les doigts et le sexe.
Si, si.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Il en reste en forme de vagin ?


Oui, oui. Enfin, de vulve (pour les journalistes sportifs du Figaro, c'est la même chose, mais bon, c'est des journalistes sportifs du Figaro).


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, oui. Enfin, de vulve (pour les journalistes sportifs du Figaro, c'est la même chose, mais bon, c'est des journalistes sportifs du Figaro).


Ils sont en manque !
C'est une blonde ou une brune ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il y aurait un rapport entre les doigts et le sexe.
> Si, si.


Vi, vi… et selon la taille de l'intervalle entre la base du nez et la face gauche du sourcil droit, on peut déterminer si tu seras délinquant. Ceci dès l'âge de 2 ans. Pratique.
:spitoutdummy:


----------



## Berthold (7 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Ils sont en manque !
> C'est une blonde ou une brune ?


Une fausse brune.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Février 2015)

Il faudrait sans doute méditer sur cette phrase de TF1.fr
"Malheureusement pour cet habitant de Dollard-des-Ormeaux (Québec), ce second ticket comportait bien les bons numéros gagnants du jackpot"


----------



## Le docteur (7 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il y aurait un rapport entre les doigts et le sexe.
> Si, si.


Donc, si j'ai bien compris, plus on a le majeur long, plus on est un motherfucker...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

Quand Jean Lassalle fait rire l'Assemblée nationale


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Vi, vi… et selon la taille de l'intervalle entre la base du nez et la face gauche du sourcil droit, on peut déterminer si tu seras délinquant. Ceci dès l'âge de 2 ans. Pratique.
> :spitoutdummy:



Là tu soulèves un vrai problème à mon avis.
Avec la pseudo-science, on peut faire dire n'importe quoi à la statistique. Il suffit de tomber sur une corrélation qui n'est due qu'au hasard, ici la taille des doigts et la fidélité, et hop, emballé, c'est pesé, les statisticiens à la petite semaine nous ponde une théorie plus que fumeuse, en oubliant qu'à la base, avant une corrélation statistique, il faut quand même qu'il y ait une théorie basée sur quelque chose.
La corrélation statistique vient confirmer la théorie, et bien sûr, comme ici, elle ne peut pas la précéder et la créer. C'est juste absurde.
Alors pour les doigts et la fidélité, c'est juste débile et ça sera oublié dans 2 jours.
Pour ces histoires de psychomorphologie que certains essaient parfois de ressortir d'outre tombe à base de statistiques, c'est tout aussi débile et vide de sens, mais c'est plus emmerdant.


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Là tu soulèves un vrai problème à mon avis.
> Avec la pseudo-science, on peut faire dire n'importe quoi à la statistique.


C'est clair. 
Ta moiré a pris conscience de la taille de tes doigts.


----------



## patlek (7 Février 2015)

http://www.challenges.fr/luxe/20150...n-delon-vendu-14-2-millions-aux-encheres.html

Je vends ma Twingo (Qui a appartenu à Alain Delon (Il va le nier, parce qu' il la regrette))
2,5 millions d'euros.


Et aussi, una assiette en duralex dans laquelle Alain Delon aurait putr manger 20 000 euros
Le verre ou Alain Delon aurait put boire (S' il était venu chez moi): 13000 euros.

Et tout un tas d' autres objet que Alain Delon aurait put toucher.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2015)

eux aussi ils ont leur PPDA

je ne pense pas que le fait que cette Ferrari ait appartenu à Delon impact beaucoup son prix.


----------



## patlek (7 Février 2015)

[QUOTE="Powerdom, post: 12843504, member: 2909"

je ne pense pas que le fait que cette Ferrari ait appartenu à Delon impact beaucoup son prix.[/QUOTE]

Ce serait alors le fait du "ferrari"?

Bon, je vends une assiette Duralex Ferrari (Dans laquelle Alain Delon n' a pas mangé), 20 000 euros.

(J' achète lot d' autocollant Ferrari)


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2015)

Non, cette voiture produite à un peu moins de 100 exemplaires est très rare de nos jours. Beaucoup de ces voitures sont parties à des tarifs à plus de 10 X leur estimation la plus basse. Rien à voir avec le fait que Delon ait possédé cette Ferrari.
il faudrait que je recherche mais il y a 7 ou 8 ans une Ferrari 250 GT Spider California avait déjà battu le record de vente de la voiture la plus chere. Elle avait passée les 6 millions d'euros.

Édit :
je viens de trouver :
Désormais considérée comme « l'une des plus belles Ferrari et l'un des plus beaux cabriolets de l'histoire de l'automobile »3, la 250 GT California Spyder est par conséquent également l'une des automobiles les plus chères ; le 18 mai 2008, l'animateur de télévision Chris Evans en a acquis un exemplaire, qui avait été la propriété de l'acteur américain James Coburn, lors des enchères « _Ferrari Leggenda e Passione_ » organisées par Sotheby's, à un prix record de 7 040 000 euros19.

source wikipédia


----------



## Berthold (7 Février 2015)

J'ai également entendu à la radio (france inter ? pas sûr) que le fait que cette automobile n'ait pas été rénovée, ou même réparée, donc qu'elle soit restée telle quelle, rajoute à sa valeur.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2015)

Alain Delon est en colère !


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Février 2015)

C'est vrai et faux.
Vrai si la machine est dans un état irréprochable (peinture, accessoires, organes...). genre égale à moins de 6 mois sortie de concessions, sans coups ni rayures.

faux si il y a des défauts (voir plus haut). mais ces défauts doivent alors être refait dans les règles de l'art de l'époque (aile redressée et mastiquée à l'ancienne, peinture "d'époque"...)
Les échappements étaient une plaie à l'époque. Peu probable d'avoir une ligne d'origine à 100%, elle doit être remplacée à l'identique et pas avec de l'adaptable en composite (carbone, titane...). Idem pour les cuirs, les vieux craquent, ils sont remplacés par des cuirs traités à l'identique dans des peaux similaires.

Les rares cas de machines ayant un vécu visible qui atteignent des sommets: les véhicules (auto-moto) ayant un passé historique: moto de steve mac queen dans la grande évasion, un proto ayant gagné les 24H, la DS de De Gaulle mitraillée... Certains "monstres" des années 30 ont de la valeur en proportion de la personnalisation dont elles ont fait l'objets: voiture de maharadjah...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2015)

Le pape aime les fessées.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Février 2015)

Ce n'est plus un fantasme, mais une réalité. Vos donnés santé ne sont pas en sécurité.

À méditer, en ces périodes où on est invité (et bientôt obligé, grâce à la loi santé de cette madame Touraine) à les mettre un peu partout pour des objectifs parfois bien futiles, et une balance bénéfices-risques plus que défavorable, comme on dit dans le métier... .


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Février 2015)

On ne peut pas toujours faire ce qu'on doit, mais doit on faire ce qu'on peut (sans danger) ?

Si oui, ça va devenir encore plus sportif dans le métro. Réponse lundi.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On ne peut pas toujours faire ce qu'on doit, mais doit on faire ce qu'on peut (sans danger) ?
> 
> Si oui, ça va devenir encore plus sportif dans le métro. Réponse lundi.



*Singularités*

Il arrive toutefois que certains échantillons s’avèrent plus préoccupants. Une partie contient des bactéries résistantes aux médicaments. Deux d’entre eux ont même révélé des éléments issus de l’*anthrax*, et trois de *peste bubonique*. En quantité toutefois tellement infime qu’une contagion parait peu crédible. Depuis "L'opération Pathomap", aucun cas de peste bubonique n’a ainsi été détecté à *New York*.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Février 2015)

Ceci étant, jura, après avoir léché quelques barres de métro, tu peux améliorer ta digestion avec une bonne centrale vapeur et un vagin.

On vit une époque formidable.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

Bon si cela stimule la production d'hormones 

c'est en effet une époque formidable


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> tu peux améliorer ta digestion avec une bonne centrale vapeur et un vagin.


On peut se passer de la centrale vapeur.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Février 2015)

On a un énervé, en France, qui veut nous récurer le côlon en masse, dans le genre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2015)

Elle découvre son mari en train de violer leur chihuahua


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Elle découvre son mari en train de violer leur chihuahua



le chien est le meilleur ami de l'homme


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Elle découvre son mari en train de violer leur chihuahua


Son mari n'est donc forcément qu'une tit' bit' :mooning:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Son mari n'est donc forcément qu'une tit' bit' :mooning:



Élémentaire mon cher Romuald.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Février 2015)

Pour les fans de Star Wars : on a enfin retrouvé maître Yoda.





Et ça fait beaucoup rire les copines...


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Elle découvre son mari en train de violer leur chihuahua



Violé, violé... Comme toujours c'est vite dit. Le chihuahua est en bonne santé croit bon nous préciser l'article. Rien n'indique donc qu'il n'était pas consentant, voire que ce n'était pas lui l'agresseur.
Et puis, certains chihuahuas cherchent à l'évidence les ennuis avec leurs tenues.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)

De vrai bête de sexe ces petits chiens


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Son mari n'est donc forcément qu'une tit' bit' :mooning:





Bigdidou a dit:


> Violé, violé... Comme toujours c'est vite dit. Le chihuahua est en bonne santé croit bon nous préciser l'article. Rien n'indique donc qu'il n'était pas consentant, voire que ce n'était pas lui l'agresseur.
> Et puis, certains chihuahuas cherchent à l'évidence les ennuis avec leurs tenues.



Oui c'est ça, à une époque on les enroulait de chaterton pour éviter qu'ils explosent, maintenant c'est plus seyant ces petits machins roses sexy...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

les montres interdites d'examen à l'université


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2015)

Un surfeur dévoré par un requin en Australie


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> les montres interdites d'examen à l'université


On en est là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2015)

jura39200 a dit:


> les montres interdites d'examen à l'université



Le jour où il y aura des vêtements connectés, les étudiants iront passer leurs examens dans le plus simple appareil.


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2015)

On vit une époque formidable (saison 2015, épisode 41)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable (saison 2015, épisode 41)



Tout ça, ou mieux tant que ça pour une vieille corde.
Vendez vos vieilles cordes, on ne sait jamais, le monde est rempli de foldingues qui ne savent plus quoi faire de leur fric


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

Erotisme et cordes dans les magasins de bricolage


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Le jour où il y aura des vêtements connectés, les étudiantes iront passer leurs examens dans le plus simple appareil.


Ce jour là, JE VEUX ÊTRE CORRECTEUR . 



Jura39 a dit:


> Erotisme et cordes dans les magasins de bricolage


Ben tiens… 

Un truc vieux comme le monde. Tu accompagnes Madame au brico du coin en te préparant à vivre des expériences intenses et tu te retrouves à installer des prises de courant, à monter des étagères et à refaire la décoration du séjour.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2015)

On a retrouvé la trousse à outils lunaire de Neil Armstrong


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2015)

Ca laisse de l'espoir à notre président, possible qu'il retrouve la sienne un jour également. Qui sait.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2015)

Photoshop au bistouri


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Février 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Photoshop au bistouri



Dans la catégorie Photoshop Disaster, nan ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Un sanglier euthanasié à l'hopital de Pau


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un sanglier euthanasié à l'hopital de Pau









 Ils auraient dû la bouffer !


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un sanglier euthanasié à l'hopital de Pau



Un vrai scandale. Qu'est ce que c'est ces histoires d'euthanasie sauvage, encore ? Il aurait évidemment dû être transféré en soins palliatifs. Brigitte, faut saisir le comité européen des droits des grosses bêtes.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un vrai scandale. Qu'est ce que c'est ces histoires d'euthanasie sauvage, encore ? Il aurait évidemment dû être transféré en soins palliatifs. Brigitte, faut saisir le comité européen des droits des grosses bêtes.


Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Un  mouton qui a du chien


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un  mouton qui a du chien


Oui, c'est comme les utilisateurs de PC qui se prennent pour des utilisateurs de Mac.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Fleur Pellerin veut une taxe sur la bande passante


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un  mouton qui a du chien


_voici Pet le mouton ! *Un bovidé* qui possède toutes les qualités d'un fidèle animal de compagnie... 
_
Voici Le Point ! Le journal qui se relit avant de publier :asshat:


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Février 2015)

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/télévision-russe-explique-poutine-pourrait-envahir-berlin-082721507.html

même venant du Figaro (pas Gorafi), j'ose espérer que c'est un fake ou une reprise d'émission satirique.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Février 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/télévision-russe-explique-poutine-pourrait-envahir-berlin-082721507.html
> 
> même venant du Figaro (pas Gorafi), j'ose espérer que c'est un fake ou une reprise d'émission satirique.



Boaf. C'est très deuxième degré.
http://mobile.lepoint.fr/internatio...-s-empare-de-berlin-12-02-2015-1904450_24.php

Une manière de répondre aux délires de l'OTAN téléguidés par les USA et du surprenant retour de l'alliance nationale-brune (Allemands, Baltes, Polonais, Ukrainiens) qui se rendit célèbre dans le Crime contre l'Humanité.

Vous inquiétez pas. Pas plus qu'on a vu les chars russes défiler sur les Champs-Élysées après mai 1981, on ne verra d'autres Russes que des touristes en goguette en Europe de l'ouest. Si ça doit péter, ils se contenteront de nous balancer quelques ICBM sur le coin de la gueule. En échange on leur enverra les nôtres. A moins qu'on tire les premiers. Avec les connards aux affaires actuellement, plus rien ne m'étonnerait.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Poutine a du mal à s’asseoir


----------



## Berthold (13 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> _voici Pet le mouton ! *Un bovidé* qui possède toutes les qualités d'un fidèle animal de compagnie... _


_
_
Eh oui… _Les bovidés (Bovidae) sont une famille de mammifères ruminants et herbivores qui comprend une dizaine de sous-familles, dont en particulier les bovinés (dont font partie les bovins), caprinés (qui englobent les ovins) et antilopes. _


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un  mouton qui a du chien



Un autre qui sait se faire entendre des fortes têtes.


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2015)

Un petit bit
non je n'ai pas oublié les e ; - )


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Boaf. C'est très deuxième degré.
> http://mobile.lepoint.fr/internatio...-s-empare-de-berlin-12-02-2015-1904450_24.php
> 
> Une manière de répondre aux délires de l'OTAN téléguidés par les USA et du surprenant retour de l'alliance nationale-brune (Allemands, Baltes, Polonais, Ukrainiens) *qui se rendit célèbre dans le Crime contre l'Humanité*.
> ...


C'est bizarre que tu ne mettes pas la Russie (alors l'URSS) dans ta liste. Un oubli ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Eh oui… _Les bovidés (Bovidae) sont une famille de mammifères ruminants et herbivores qui comprend une dizaine de sous-familles, dont en particulier les bovinés (dont font partie les bovins), caprinés (qui englobent les ovins) et antilopes. _


Si les coups de boule existaient encore tu y aurais eu droit.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bizarre que tu ne mettes pas la Russie (alors l'URSS) dans ta liste. Un oubli ?



Les soviétiques n'ont pas exterminés près de six millions de personnes parce qu'ils étaient désignés comme juifs. Les Allemands oui, avec la complicité active des Baltes, des Polonais et des Ukrainiens. Sans cette complicité, jamais l'œuvre d'extermination n'aurait été aussi efficace. Et les Polonais n'en avaient visiblement pas assez puisque dès 1946 ils ont massacré les quelques survivants qui avaient eu l'outrecuidance de revenir chez eux.

Désolé si ça heurte vos sensibilités démocratiques mais Merkel et ses petits copains de l'Est, ça fait très club des anciens des Einzatgruppen.

Et aujourd'hui, on essaye de nous présenter ces gens, falsificateurs de l'Histoire, comme les gentils de l'affaire, victimes de l'ogre russe comme avant de l'ogre soviétique. Il faut relire les commentaires si peu diplomatiques des responsables baltes et polonais dès le début des évènements. Ils n'avaient que l'injure à la bouche envers Poutine. Le nouveau Staline qui allait faire main basse sur l'Europe (ce qui à l'Otan se traduisait par le nouveau Hitler — à chaque propagande son vocabulaire).

Les fachos place de la Concorde, ça fait tache, mais sur Maidan ça devient des combattants de la démocratie. Et dans l'Est de l'Ukraine, organisés en milices armées de tueurs comme au bon vieux temps de grand-papa et de la division Galicie (dont ils arborent souvent les insignes), ce sont des victimes. S'ils étaient restés dans l'ouest du pays au-lieu de lancer la chasse aux russo-phones (t'as vu ce qu'ils ont fait à Odessa ?) cette affaire aurait été achevée avant la fin de l'été. Les branques du Don n'auraient pas eu le soutien des Russes et la population s'en serait lassée au lieu de fuir sous les bombes de l'armée de Livv et Kiev.

Mais bon, tu peux faire comme le ministre des affaires étrangères polonais l'autre semaine et réécrire l'histoire. Pourquoi pas prétendre par exemple que les gentils Ukrainiens étaient à Sobibor, Belzec et Treblinka pour libérer les camps ? On n'est plus à cela près.

Quand la Crimée, déjà sous statut spécial en Ukraine, a fait sécession pour ne pas que ses 90% de russophones se retrouvent à la merci des putschistes du Maidan, si bien attentionnés à leur égard, les Occidentaux se sont souvenus des pauvres Tatars de Crimée, déportés par Staline en 1944. Allaient-ils être cette fois les victimes de Poutine (nouveau croque-mitaine désigné par la NATO). Amusant que personne ne s'est demandé pourquoi, ils avaient été déportés. C'est pourtant simple : ils avaient enfilé l'uniforme de la Wermacht et combattu l'Armée Rouge. Vae victis.

J'en ai marre que dans cette affaire on nous prenne pour des gogos. Poutine défend les intérêts de la Russie. Il est ce qu'il est, mais c'est légitime si on se place de son point de vue et de celui du peuple russe. L'Europe s'est embarquée dans une affaire à la con, où on ne voit nulle part le début de ses intérêts. Par contre, on voit clairement ceux des néo-cons étasuniens si bien représentés par Victoria Nuland et dont le tartuffe de la maison blanche s'est entouré pour poursuivre l'œuvre de son prédécesseur.

Cette vidéo est clairement un gag, mais ça arrange la propagande atlantiste de la lire au premier degré. Ça justifie la paranoïa qu'on entretien chaque jour.

Il ne faut pas s'étonner que l'incendie continue à s'étendre si on passe son temps à jeter de l'huile sur le feu.

La sécurité de l'Europe n'est pas menacée par la Russie. La sécurité de l'Europe est menacée par l'Otan et le désir de certains de ses membres de se chercher des ennemis pour continuer d'exister.

Pendant ce temps, le Shaktar Donesk va recevoir le Bayern Munich à Livv parce que son stade a été détruit par les bombardements ordonnés de Kiev et les habitants du Donbass fuient vers la Russie pour ne pas se faire exterminer.


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2015)

Quand il s'agit d'anti-sémitisme, je me vois mal exonérer les Russes ; ils n'ont pas grand-chose à envier aux Ukrainiens (qui ont massacré quelques dizaines de milliers de Juifs entre les deux guerres, si je me souviens bien), de ce point de vue. Et parler d'_Einsatzgruppen_ à propos d'Angela Merkel est (au mieux) déplacé.

Pour le reste, ton point de vue plutôt pro-russe et anti-atlantiste se défend sans aucun doute [je ne le partage pas, mais on s'en fout] mais je ne vois nul besoin de revenir à la période allant de la fin du XIXe (les premiers pogroms) jusqu'à 45.

Le point _godwin_ atteint assez vite, sur ce sujet.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Février 2015)

L'argument du godwin. Franchement, je te croyais au-dessus de ce niveau.

Le renard perd le poil mais pas le vice, disait ma grand-mère. Les gouvernants actuels Baltes et Polonais jouent la sur-enchère nationaliste dans leurs discours, jusqu'à la déraison (épisode des commémorations d'Auschwitz). Ils se lâchent d'autant plus facilement qu'ils se savent à l'abris du bouclier de l'Alliance Atlantique (le courage des lâches). Merkel les approuve par son silence alors qu'il faudrait mettre le haut-là, quand elle ne renchéri pas dans leurs délires. C'est elle qui a emboité le pas la première pour les sanctions contre la Russie.

Merkel vient de l'Est. Elle n'a pas le même rapport avec l'Histoire que les allemands de l'Ouest. Elle est bien plus proche des Polonais et des Baltes dans leurs sentiments anti-russes (anti-soviétique) qu'elle ne se sent concerné par l'extermination des juifs d'Europe et la culpabilité de l'Allemagne, du peuple allemand complice d'Hitler et non victime du capitalisme comme on le racontait à l'Est. De plus, elle est de droite et pro-USA dont elle épouse la cause en toute occasion. Ses prises de postions sont loin de faire l'unanimité, surtout chez les anciens responsables politiques Ouest-allemands. Sans évoquer Schrœder, Helmut Schmidt a déjà dit tout le mal qu'il pense de la diplomatie européenne dans cette affaire qui nous conduit directement à la guerre.

Quand Merkel parle le même langage que les Baltes, des Polonais et des Ukrainiens qui se revendiquent de Svoboda, Poutine et ses réseaux ont beau jeu de les présenter comme les héritiers des fascistes. Pendant que les clowns crient au point godwin, les Russes et Ukrainiens de l'Est trouvent cela très parlant. Ils ont payé cher, très cher la dernière leçon reçue de cette aréopage.

Les dirigeants ukrainiens sont des ordures. Ceux d'aujourd'hui ne valent pas mieux que leurs prédécesseurs. Incapables de relever l'économie, ils préfèrent investir dans la guerre avec le fric prêtés par les européens (nos impôts) pour se payer du gaz russe. Ils jouent sur le nationalisme le plus rance, celui des SS de la division Galicie, pour exister la population et masquer leur incurie. Porochenko, ce grand démocrate, fait tirer sur son propre peuple depuis des mois. Il a entraîné la mort de bien plus d'Ukrainiens que sur la place Maidan, mais curieusement, ça n'interpèle personne à l'Ouest.

Je ne suis pas pro-russe. Je suis pro-France et je cherche où sont nos intérêts dans cette histoire. Je n'en vois pas.


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2015)

On sera d'accord sur ce dernier point.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

L'empreinte des lèvres de l'ex-dame de fer en vente pour la Saint-Valentin

A vos lèvres Messieurs


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Qui veut découper les cadenas du pont des Arts ?


----------



## Le docteur (14 Février 2015)

C'est chié, je trouve.


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui veut découper les cadenas du pont des Arts ?


Ils coupent aussi le menottes ? Pt'in de clés !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est chié, je trouve.



Je trouve aussi


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2015)

> Et vous enverra même une vidéo du forfait et du lancer de cadenas en morceaux dans la Seine



Et voilà après ça on dira que la navigation n'est pas possible sous ce pont à cause d'un nouveau récif...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et voilà après ça on dira que la navigation n'est pas possible sous ce pont à cause d'un nouveau récif...



Sans parler de la pollution !!


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Bon, ben bonne saint Valentin, alors. Et si la destruction de cadenas vous laisse un peu de temps, profitez bien vos petits cadeaux, mais lisez bien la notice, quand même. On a vite l'air beta, sinon.

Et bien sur, bon appétit pour votre petit dîner en amoureux. Mais ne demandez pas forcément la recette du dessert. Il y a des secrets de fabrication qui méritent parfois d'être gardés.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

En 2014, le Pentagone a acheté à ses militaires pour plus de 500 000$ 80 770 heures d'érection soit 9,2 années d'érection cumulée pour les troupes américaines.

Dommage, l'article n'explique pas pourquoi, ni à quoi servent toutes ces années d'érection. Ces analystes financiers sont toujours petits joueurs.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En 2014, le Pentagone a acheté à ses militaires pour plus de 500 000$ 80 770 heures d'érection soit 9,2 années d'érection cumulée pour les troupes américaines.
> 
> Dommage, l'article n'explique pas pourquoi, ni à quoi servent toutes ces années d'érection. Ces analystes financiers sont toujours petits joueurs.



J'habite a coté de la Suisse , mais j'ai pas touché un centime


----------



## cillab (15 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Bah, c'est bien connu : quand il y a du cul à la télé, l'Audimat a une érection.





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les relations, ça aide



c'est l'avis de DSK  il faut partager


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les relations, ça aide





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les relations, ça aide


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2015)

Ce n'est pas une nouvelle très fraîche (ni très amusante) mais elle aura pu échapper aux rares personnes encore intéressées par Amiga OS. La société Hyperion Entertainment a été placée "déclarée en faillite" par le tribunal de Bruxelles.
J'ai un peu de mal à suivre qui fait quoi sur AmigaOS mais c'est sans doute une mauvaise nouvelle.

En décembre, Hyperion avait lancé AmigaOS 4.1.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

etes vous honnête ?


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En 2014, le Pentagone a acheté à ses militaires pour plus de 500 000$ 80 770 heures d'érection soit 9,2 années d'érection cumulée pour les troupes américaines.
> 
> Dommage, l'article n'explique pas pourquoi, ni à quoi servent toutes ces années d'érection. Ces analystes financiers sont toujours petits joueurs.



avec DSK ils auraient eu un prix de gros


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> etes vous honnête ?




NON  chez nous un tue une Mamie pour 20€  un papy c'est 30€ unch:unch:unch:


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> c'est l'avis de DSK  il faut partager



on vie dans une république BANNANIERE  le fils FABIUS sans emploie ,achéte un appartement de 80000€  elle est pas belle la vie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> on vie dans une république BANNANIERE  le fils FABIUS sans emploie ,achéte un appartement de 80000€  elle est pas belle la vie



Que 80'000.00 € ... cé donné, non!! 
A moins que ce soit une cage à poules


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2015)

horreur j'ais oublier des 0000


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> horreur j'ais oublier des 0000


Horreur, tu as également oublié la conjugaison.


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2015)

Lara Fabian ne représentera pas l'Italie à l'Eurovision !
quel dommage.


----------



## patlek (16 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Horreur, tu as également oublié la conjugaison.



C' est tomber de charybde en cillab


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Horreur, tu as également oublié la conjugaison.



Il a du mal


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

C'est vraiment dommage pour Lara


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2015)

Une autoroute pour vélos à Londres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2015)

Boule de cristal


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Horreur, tu as également oublié la conjugaison.



c'est terrible,je n'en ai pas dormi de la nuit - je vais apprendre mon passé composé ce sera ma punition


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2015)

Les services secrets ont modifié les firmwares des DD de la plus par des grands fabricants , afin de mieux espionner 
On vie un époque formidable !


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2015)

La plupart, sans doute.


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> La plupart, sans doute.


RhOooô, ça pique les yeux!!!!! se sont surement les espions qui ont piraté mon _post_, c'est sûr.
_La plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart, la plupart !_




 Sans copié/collé


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

Enlacés pour l'éternité


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enlacés pour l'éternité


Cuillière ou levrette pour l'éternité ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

Elle s'électrocute avec son iPhone 4 dans son bain


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Février 2015)

Heu, il aurait été plus juste d'écrire qu'elle a été électrocutée par le chargeur, le téléphone n'étant ici que le média de transport de l'énergie. Ceci dit, je suis quand même sacrément surpris... Faiblesse cardiaque? Chargeur non-conforme? Disjoncteur en panne? 
Vu la puissance de sortie du chargeur "normal", j'ai comme un doute.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Cuillière ou levrette pour l'éternité ?



Anatomiquement, Monsieur avait donc un étonnant appendice en force de "S" ? On ne nous dit pas tout !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2015)

fedo a dit:


> Lara Fabian ne représentera pas l'Italie à l'Eurovision !
> quel dommage.


Naples est sauvée.


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il a du mal




je n'aurai pas présenté la chose comme cela - un peu plus de modération


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2015)

[
QUOTE="patlek, post: 12848355, member: 4237"]C' est tomber de charybde en cillab[/QUOTE]
[

oh !!!!!! bravo pour me citer la mythologie grecque ( c'est tombé )


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2015)

Prends ça dans la tronche, Galilée.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Février 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Prends ça dans la tronche, Galilée.



Je viens de réaliser qu'il a tout à fait raison, ce cheik.
Si le terre bougeait il suffirait effectivement de sautiller sur place pour aller d'un point A vers un point B si ceux ci étaient situé sur le même parallèle. Ça serait très pratique mais on voit bien que ça fonctionne pas comme ça.
En plus j'aurais tout le temps le mal des transports, et on entendrait le boucan que ferait le moteur qui fait tourner la Terre, forcément énorme.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Février 2015)

Je suis tellement impressionné que je fais un doublon en m'auto-citant.


----------



## Mboum (19 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je viens de réaliser qu'il a tout à fait raison, ce cheik.
> Si le terre bougeait il suffirait effectivement de sautiller sur place pour aller d'un point A vers un point B si ceux ci étaient situé sur le même parallèle. Ça serait très pratique mais on voit bien que ça fonctionne pas comme ça.
> En plus j'aurais tout le temps le mal des transports, et on entendrait le boucan que ferait le moteur qui fait tourner la Terre, forcément énorme.



Bonjour,
Quant on essaye un peu et c'est vrai difficile de comprendre, cet homme ne remet pas en cause quoique ce soit mais encore faut-il vraiment s'intéresser et je reconnais que l'expression est maladroite mais voyez-vous je n'y suis point sensible ; si l'on entend bien le point de vue c'est a propos du fait de se mouvoir qui entraine forcément des forces opposées au contexte ; rien a voir avec cette propagande colonialiste qui fait l'amalgame entre terrorisme et spiritualité ; d'ailleurs en passant la traduction donnée ; est digne d'un demeuré.


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quant on essaye un peu et c'est vrai difficile de comprendre, cet homme ne remet pas en cause quoique ce soit mais encore faut-il vraiment s'intéresser et je reconnais que l'expression est maladroite mais voyez-vous je n'y suis point sensible ; si l'on entend bien le point de vue c'est a propos du fait de se mouvoir qui entraine forcément des forces opposées au contexte ; rien a voir avec cette propagande colonialiste qui fait l'amalgame entre terrorisme et spiritualité ; d'ailleurs en passant la traduction donnée ; est digne d'un demeuré.


gné ?
D'ailleurs en passant il a oublié de dire que la terre est plate.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

Un religieux saoudien "prouve" que la Terre ne tourne pas sur elle-même


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2015)

Hé, Jura, modère tes ardeurs, ce sujet est traité quatre posts plus haut...


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

Pauvre Copernic, pauvre Galilée ... et en avant le négationnisme ! 

Allons-y : saviez-vous également que l'Univers _cupertinonien_ tourne autour de l'étoile céleste _mistik_ ? D'ailleurs,saviez-vous que c'est en levant les yeux en en voyant le Saint _mistik_ que Steve Jobs a eu l'idée de créer Apple ?


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé, Jura, modère tes ardeurs, ce sujet est traité quatre posts plus haut...


C'est la fin, ça sent le sapin.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je viens de réaliser qu'il a tout à fait raison, ce cheik.
> Si le terre bougeait il suffirait effectivement de sautiller sur place pour aller d'un point A vers un point B si ceux ci étaient situé sur le même parallèle. Ça serait très pratique mais on voit bien que ça fonctionne pas comme ça.
> En plus j'aurais tout le temps le mal des transports, et on entendrait le boucan que ferait le moteur qui fait tourner la Terre, forcément énorme.


Cf. l'argument de l'objet lancé du haut d'un bateau dans les _Dialogues_ de Galilée.


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2015)

Un religieux saoudien "prouve" que...
Pourquoi le rédacteur de l'article n'a-t-il pas écrit :
Un "religieux" saoudien prouve que... ?
On attend que le rédacteur annonce qu'il s'agit d'un religieux chrétien ou d'un israélite.


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quant on essaye un peu et c'est vrai difficile de comprendre, cet homme ne remet pas en cause quoique ce soit mais encore faut-il vraiment s'intéresser et je reconnais que l'expression est maladroite mais voyez-vous je n'y suis point sensible ; si l'on entend bien le point de vue c'est a propos du fait de se mouvoir qui entraine forcément des forces opposées au contexte ; rien a voir avec cette propagande colonialiste qui fait l'amalgame entre terrorisme et spiritualité ; d'ailleurs en passant la traduction donnée ; est digne d'un demeuré.


Puisque tu semble fin, arabophone et plus intelligent que la majorité d'entre nous, peux-tu nous donner une traduction dénuée de toute propagande colonialiste de ce que raconte ce monsieur, histoire de juger sur pièce ?

Tout ça me fait penser (en moins marrant) à "La physique quantique : un bilan mitigé" d'Alexandre Astier.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

Une maison sur le toit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Tout ça me fait penser (en moins marrant) à "La physique quantique : un bilan mitigé" d'Alexandre Astier.



Tout ça me fait penser (en moins marrant) à la blague de Coluche : " Regardez Jane Birkin. Elle est plate et pourtant elle tourne ".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une maison sur le toit



Ça va coûter un wagon de prunes ...


----------



## Mboum (19 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Puisque tu semble fin, arabophone et plus intelligent que la majorité d'entre nous, peux-tu nous donner une traduction dénuée de toute propagande colonialiste de ce que raconte ce monsieur, histoire de juger sur pièce ?
> 
> Tout ça me fait penser (en moins marrant) à "La physique quantique : un bilan mitigé" d'Alexandre Astier.



Bonjour M. bompi, je ne suis pas arabophone mais disons arabisant quant à l'intelligence je ne la place certainement point ici ; c'est la façon de traduire ;  elle est "à la mot à mot décousue" ; cela donne l'impression que la personne a des difficultés d'expressions dans sa propre langue * ;

j'ai lu l'article comme tout le monde et vue l'extrait de la vidéo ; et dans la vidéo ; il ne dit pas du tout ce qui est écrit dans l'article ; soit l'article exagère ou il manque une partie de la vidéo ; et je ne peux juger des propos que sur des propos ; certains jugent les hommes sur des ouï-dires et sur ce qu'ils sont ; et non sur les propos ; moi, je n'écoute que les propos ; le reste, sa vie personnelle, son apparence, ne m'intéresse point.

Ainsi je trouve le ton de l'article polémique surtout dans le climat délétère qui règne *. Pour le reste, il a ,en effet, je dirais  que l'homme a des propos surprenant ; mais aujourd'hui les théories du complot à toutes les sauces vont bon train et malheureusement dans tous les milieux, en ce qui me concerne, je m'en arrête à l'astrolabe d'al-Shali, le sextant et la boussole ; ceci montre que le mouvement des astres était connu et bien compris chez les Arabes il y a mille ans ; d'ailleurs on se demande bien comment l'on peut avoir un calendrier lunaire qui fonctionne ; sans avoir toutes ces connaissances au préalable?


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

*Égypte* : la photo souvenir totalement ratée par Monsieur Le Drian ... peut-être que la photographie a été prise en rafale ! ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> *Égypte* : la photo souvenir totalement ratée par Monsieur Le Drian ... peut-être que la photographie a été prise en rafale ! ^^


Pathétique. Comme tout le reste venant de ce gouvernement.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

ils lèguent toute leur fortune à un singe


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> ils lèguent toute leur fortune à un singe


Le drame de la stérilité physique et morale.


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

On pourrait tout aussi bien léguer toute notre fortune à des vers de terre car après tout ils nous accompagnent bien dans la mort ... excepté peut être si on opte pour l'incinération, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

Détecteur de fumée *Nest* déconseillé par un employé de Google ! ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2015)

Pourquoi pas. Y'a bien un type qui a légué sa fortune à Le Pen.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Détecteur de fumée *Nest* déconseillé par un employé de Google ! ^^



Reste à voir maintenant si dans un avenir proche ça ne sentira pas le roussi pour l'employé. :^°


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Le drame de la stérilité physique et morale.



Pauvre singe !!


----------



## mistik (19 Février 2015)

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas facile d'être _un singe en hiver_


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2015)

Certains s'en sortent mieux que d'autres.  :^°


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

On ne nous dit pas tout


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2015)

Ce qui est piquant est que le montant est proche de celui du butin des faux policiers de cette autre niouze.
Laquelle partage la même illustration que celle à laquelle tu fais référence.


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

Madame *ABCDEFG HIJKLMN OPQRST UVWXYZ*


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Madame *ABCDEFG HIJKLMN OPQRST UVWXYZ*



La signature est fausse


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

--> *L'obésité infantile* rejaillit sur les animaux de compagnie


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2015)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les informations révélées par Snowden, c'est qu'elles ne sont pas toutes données en même temps.
C'est un peu de l'espionnage-feuilleton, quoi.

Là, c'est le vol de clefs de chiffrement de cartes SIM.


----------



## mistik (20 Février 2015)

Je ne pas si *Sim* avait une carte mais au moins il avait de la gueule !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

--> La gueule de l'emploi je dirais même


----------



## KalouiZBack (20 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Je ne pas si *Sim* avait une carte mais au moins il avait de la gueule !



Et quel bel homme !


----------



## patlek (20 Février 2015)

KalouiZBack a dit:


> Et quel bel homme !



Si tu veux, il y a une ville, ou tous les hommes et toutes les femmes ont le visage de Sim. C' est une ville connue du monde entier!! Sim city.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Février 2015)

Ta da da ! Première MONDIALE à Lille grâce à des iPads, c'est fou.

Oui, mais non, finalement.
Pour s'acheter un iPad, les étudiants pourront pas trop compter sur le job d'été.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)

Et votre placenta, vous le voulez comment? Cru ou en gélules?


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et votre placenta, vous le voulez comment? Cru ou en gélules?


Ça à l'air bon 
Sinon, en suppos, ils font pas ?


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et votre placenta, vous le voulez comment? Cru ou en gélules?



Hum, le Point nous fait du réchauffé, c'est pourtant pas l'actualité qui manque..

En 2011, le NYT publiait une célèbre News à propos d'un "Placenta Cookbook" : http://nymag.com/news/features/placenta-2011-8/

En 2012, on en parle en large et en travers un peu partout, par exemple dans doctissimo  qui réalise l'exploit d'écrire quelque chose de presque intelligent : http://www.doctissimo.fr/html/grossesse/accouchement/apres-forme/15530-manger-placenta.htm

Au train où c'est parti, la prochaine News insolite du Point : "On a marché sur la Lune !"


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Au train où c'est parti, la prochaine News insolite du Point : "On a marché sur la Lune !"


Non, ca c'est un montage de la CIA.


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2015)

*la nouvelle coiffure du leader coréen *


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)

Il recule pour prendre une photo, tombe d’une falaise de 1200 mètres


----------



## cillab (21 Février 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi pas. Y'a bien un type qui a légué sa fortune à Le Pen.



 tu es déja au courant


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> tu es déja au courant



Tu as un don pour remonter les topics


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

De la bave d’escargot comme crème de visage antiride


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2015)

--> L'invention "*tête haute*"


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> L'invention "*tête haute*"



c'est pratique


----------



## KalouiZBack (22 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il recule pour prendre une photo, tombe d’une falaise de 1200 mètres



ça me rappelle une blague: _Qu'est-ce qui a des poils et qui roucoule au fond d'un garage?_


----------



## KalouiZBack (22 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> L'invention "*tête haute*"



_Chie dur, chie mou, mais chie dans l'trou !_


----------



## KalouiZBack (22 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> De la bave d’escargot comme crème de visage antiride



Après les recettes de placenta.... ça promet !

Dire que beaucoup trop de femmes ne connaitraient pas les bienfaits de ce fameux sirop, dont j'ai oublié nom.
Ce sirop possède à la fois des vertus thérapeutiques dermatologiques et c'est un excellent allié contre la dépression post partum,  il est riche en protéines et vitamines mais aussi en sels minéraux et il est bien plus agréable à avaler qu'un ragout de placenta. 
Certains ont raconté qu'il aurait un effet comparable à une longue et couteuse thérapie de couple et empêcherait dans de nombreuses situations la séparation.
Les maris eux parlent très souvent d'un effet relaxant.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

Un prêtre affirme que Dieu est une femme


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un prêtre affirme que Dieu est une femme


Pourquoi pas ? En tous cas je vous recommande de lire cet article/bd pour savoir de quoi notre au-dela est fait


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Février 2015)

On dit que c'est pas un muscle, mais attention à la gonflette, quand même.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Février 2015)

KalouiZBack a dit:


> Après les recettes de placenta.... ça promet !
> 
> Dire que beaucoup trop de femmes ne connaitraient pas les bienfaits de ce fameux sirop, dont j'ai oublié nom.
> Ce sirop possède à la fois des vertus thérapeutiques dermatologiques et c'est un excellent allié contre la dépression post partum,  il est riche en protéines et vitamines mais aussi en sels minéraux et il est bien plus agréable à avaler qu'un ragout de placenta.
> ...



Il existe surtout un sirop tout bête pour la toux qui fonctionne un peu et a l'énorme avantage de ne pas contenir de codéine ou dérivés. Il est très à la mode, de ce fait, et ça s'appelle Helicidine (à base d'helicidine, protéine extraite du mucus, enfin, de la bave d'un brave escargot, l'hélix pomatia).




Pour les autre trucs ésotériques, je sais pas.


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2015)

Préparez la vaseline


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2015)

Actualité qui n'est pas amusante du tout


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Préparez la vaseline


Terra nova _inside_ !


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un prêtre affirme que Dieu est une femme



Et est-ce qu'elle est belle cette déesse/Dieu ?

... C'est que ça peut motiver de faire de bonnes actions si à notre mort, à défaut de vierges ... n'en déplaise à nos fous d'Allah, on a en face de nous une jolie femme !


----------



## Le docteur (22 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Préparez la vaseline


Ben non, finalement la sodomie sauvage du code du travail, la droite en aura rêvé, la "gauche" l'aura fait (et 49,3, c'est plus impressionnant que l'histoire décrite dans un autre post).
Quand je pense au programme sur lequel Hollande a été élu, ça me fout des pulsions...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

Il cherche des cobayes pour une étude sur le LSD


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il cherche des cobayes pour une étude sur le LSD


Moi je suis plus pour le VSD, c'est plus cool que le LMMJ ... je préfère les 3 derniers jours de la semaine !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Moi je suis plus pour le VSD, c'est plus cool que le LMMJ ... je préfère les 3 derniers jours de la semaine !



j'ai eut peur que tu sois DSK


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand je pense au programme sur lequel Hollande a été élu, ça me fout des pulsions...


Pareil. C'est aussi pour ça que je pense que la loi Macron n'est qu'un début.


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2015)

--> La vente d'*une montre achetée 5 €* pour financer son mariage !


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2015)

Encore deux *femmes bafouées* !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> La vente d'*une montre achetée 5 €* pour financer son mariage !



Une bonne affaire


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (23 Février 2015)

Cela va de mal en Pise...


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2015)

Les fascistes avaient pris Rome, Isis avec Osiris étaient maîtres de l'Egypte, au _tour_ d'Isis de prendre _Pise_ !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2015)

J'ai un certain penchant


----------



## mistik (23 Février 2015)

Jura39 a l'honneur d'être modérateur : félicitation !


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2015)

C'est pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Jura39 a l'honneur d'être modérateur : félicitation !


Moi, ils ne me prendront jamais : je ne me modère pas moi-même...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2015)

Un koala pris en flagrant délit de vol de voiture


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un koala pris en flagrant délit de vol de voiture



Ouais, et la vengeance n'a pas tardé : Un loup soupçonné d'avoir tué un kangourou dans la Meuse


----------



## Le docteur (25 Février 2015)

Il ne faut pas mettre tous les marsupiaux dans le même sac.


----------



## subsole (25 Février 2015)

T'as pas dix balles ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2015)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle : *L’armée allemande n’existe plus *


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Enfin une bonne nouvelle : *L’armée allemande n’existe plus *


La grande Allemagne manque de moyen, c'était déjà pareil en 1963 quand j'étais en caserne à Karlsruhe


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2015)

«Barbie Stasi», la poupée qui peut espionner les enfants


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> «Barbie Stasi», la poupée qui peut espionner les enfants



Un enfant qui joue à " Barbie Stasi " devant une Smart TV Samsung est doublement espionné.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2015)

Hongrie: Un maire met son village presque vide en location


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2015)

Un pêcheur italien attrape un silure de 127 kilos


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2015)

Une ville terrorisée par un mystérieux hibou "malfaisant"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2015)

Moine défroqué, maîtresse mythomane et mari cocu au tribunal


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

L’Education nationale mute des professeurs à l'autre bout de la France


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’Education nationale mute des professeurs à l'autre bout de la France


Vue la localisation de départ et celles d'arrivées, je pense plutôt à une fausse joie pour ceux qui ont reçu cet email.


----------



## KalouiZBack (26 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Moine défroqué, maîtresse mythomane et mari cocu au tribunal



J'ai confiance en la justice de mon pays. 
Signé: un contribuable


----------



## KalouiZBack (26 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’Education nationale mute des professeurs à l'autre bout de la France


Sans doute pour pouvoir organiser les remplacements durant les congés maladie qui seront certainement bien plus longs du coup...
(Désolé)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

Le chocolat, la pizza et les frites sont des drogues dures


----------



## mistik (26 Février 2015)

--> *Les bricoleurs de génie cubains*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

KalouiZBack a dit:


> Sans doute pour pouvoir organiser les remplacements durant les congés maladie qui seront certainement bien plus longs du coup...
> (Désolé)



Pas la peine d'être désolé. À force de traiter les gens comme du bétail, ils finissent soit par craquer, soit par devenir cyniques. C'est inévitable.

Ceci étant dit, la connaissance des faits n'est pas non plus inutiles : une étude du CSA pour Alma consulting datée de septembre 2013 faisait état d'une moyenne de 16,6 jours/an d'absence par salarié du secteur privé, alors que pour la même période le bilan du ministère de l'Education nationale était de 18,6 jours en moyenne pour les enseignants du premier degré, en y incluant les congès de maternité, sachant que plus de huit enseignants du premier degré sur dix sont des femmes, pour moitié âgées de moins de 40 ans, et que les congès de maternité semblent compter pour un tiers du taux d'absentéisme global (http://blogs.mediapart.fr/blog/claude-lelievre/061014/labsenteisme-des-enseignants).


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

La police de New York utilise encore des machines à écrire


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2015)

La civilisation progresse

Comment qualifier cette actualité ?


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Février 2015)

loustic a dit:


> La civilisation progresse
> 
> Comment qualifier cette actualité ?



L'actu' j'en sais rien, en revanche pour les auteurs de la destruction j'ai bien une idée...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2015)

Des vandales coupent l'accès à Internet en Arizona


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2015)

L'abrogation d'une loi anti-adultère est bonne pour la bourse


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> L'abrogation d'une loi anti-adultère est bonne pour la bourse



Au Canada, pour empêcher les infidélités, dans le milieu parlementaire, plutôt que de légiférer, on s'attaque à la racine du mal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2015)

loustic a dit:


> La civilisation progresse
> 
> Comment qualifier cette actualité ?



De crime contre l'intelligence.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2015)

La couleur de cette robe rend Internet fou


----------



## mistik (27 Février 2015)

--> *Une chouette initiative !*


----------



## KalouiZBack (27 Février 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> L'abrogation d'une loi anti-adultère est bonne pour la bourse


Ouais pt'être mais pas pour LES bourses en tous cas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2015)

Selon le NORAD & l'USNORTHCOM, les lamas de Phoenix n'avaient pas de lien connu avec une organisation terroriste


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2015)

tout le monde regrette supermoquette !


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2015)

--> *Le club anglais de D2 baise*


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2015)

Moi, c'est bleu et noir


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Moi, c'est bleu et noir



un peu similaire au post #27979


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2015)

*Il pleut des rochers* ... pourvu que le ciel ne nous tombe pas sur la tête !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> *Il pleut des rochers* ... pourvu que le ciel ne nous tombe pas sur la tête !


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2015)

--> La France incapable de garder ses bijoux de famille *robotisés* !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2015)

Un pot de Nutella provoque un incendie et tue un chien


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2015)

fedo a dit:


> tout le monde regrette supermoquette !



On rigolait bien quand il était dans les parages.


----------



## mistik (28 Février 2015)

--> *Une vague gelée*


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> un peu similaire au post #27979



Toutes mes confuses, alors.
L'expression consacrée pour renvoyer l'auteur inattentif d'un doublon dans les cordes est : "Déjà bu"


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Toutes mes confuses, alors.
> L'expression consacrée pour renvoyer l'auteur inattentif d'un doublon dans les cordes est : "Déjà bu"



Oui en plus je ne vois toujours pas la couleur !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2015)

Roubaix : « J’ai tué mon chien mais je croyais que c’était mon mari »


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui en plus je ne vois toujours pas la couleur !!



Tu vois quoi ?
A la maison, c'est partagé. Les trois garçons, on voit tous du bl et du noir. Les deux filles, qui ne voient décidément jamais les choses de la même façon, voient tantôt blanc et doré, tantôt bleu et noir.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mars 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Roubaix : « J’ai tué mon chien mais je croyais que c’était mon mari »



Reiser est donc dépassé (pour les plus jeunes, un dessin datant d'une trentaines d'années que j'ai hélas pas retrouvé sur net : "Ivre, il tue un cambrioleur en croyant tirer sur son fils").

Les commentaires sont encore plus savoureux que l'article et le contraste réalisé par l'absence de commentaire quand c'est l'inverse qui se produit (un chien tue son maître en croyant égorger je ne sais qui) est saisissant 

Ceci étant, avant de m'exciter sur cette news, j'attends la confirmation de la mort du chien. Des fois qu'il y aurait une confusion avec le décès d'un monsieur Clébard dans un village voisin.


----------



## loustic (1 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> un peu similaire au post #27979


Ce lien conduit à une page d'erreur. Est-ce voulu ?


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2015)

--> *Le Japon aura bientôt une petite sœur *


----------



## mistik (1 Mars 2015)

--> *Daniel Martin est bel et bien mort !*


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mars 2015)

Magnifique prouesse médico-cybernétique autrichienne qui passe bien injustement assez inapperçue.
L'homme qui valait 3 milliards, on y arrive doucement. 

Nanotechnologies et cybernétique, je pense que je n'ai core aucune idée du quotidien ni de la médecine de me petits enfants...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2015)

Les chiens aussi ont une mémoire de poisson rouge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2015)

L'info du jour : Catwoman est bisexuelle.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Magnifique prouesse médico-cybernétique autrichienne qui passe bien injustement assez inapperçue.
> L'homme qui valait 3 milliards, on y arrive doucement.
> 
> Nanotechnologies et cybernétique, je pense que je n'ai core aucune idée du quotidien ni de la médecine de me petits enfants...



Le transhumanisme aussi.


----------



## Kalandach (1 Mars 2015)

Qu'il est beau l'iPho...euh le nouveau Samsung Galaxy S6 ! Et en plus de cela, Samsung va intégrer, devinez quoi... Samsung Pay ! Le smartphone devrait atteindre des prix équivalents à ceux de l'iPhone 6 à sa sortie (aux alentours de 900 euros), oui oui, et après c'est nous les pigeons, ha ha. )


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mars 2015)

Bon, je m'en fous qu'elle puisse être bi, Catwoman. Par contre, je ne vois plus le rapport que ces BD ont avec ce que j'ai connu.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mars 2015)

C'est bien pour le S6. Les "aficionados" de Samsung vont découvrir les iPhone quand ils vont réaliser le prix de leur bidule.


----------



## mistik (2 Mars 2015)

Quoi qu'on en dise un policier n'a pas d'aile en revanche un poulet à deux ailes et *avec quatre une voiture peut devenir indémodable !*


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mars 2015)

> qui est devenue une véritable pièce de collection, à l'image de(s) quelques amateurs qui la possèdent encore.


Si je ne pensais pas qu'il s'agit tout simplement d'une incapacité à utiliser correctement la langue française, je dirais que c'est un chouïa insultant pour les possesseurs de 4L. Je rajouter le s pour que ce soit juste, s'il s'agit bien d'une charmante attention envers les 4 ailés.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2015)

Un Texan se fait tatouer «La robe» sur le mollet


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2015)

Poutine, Nemtsov : pourquoi nous ne comprenons rien à la Russie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2015)

Chuck Norris s'attaque au déficit du budget fédéral américain

Oh my gosh !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2015)

La longueur moyenne du pénis en érection est de 13,12 centimètres


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2015)

--> *Comprendre l'Etat islamique par les yeux d'un ancien otage*


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mars 2015)

L'incroyable photo d'une belette volant sur le dos d'un pic-vert.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'incroyable photo d'une belette volant sur le dos d'un pic-vert.



C'est la fameuse belette de Münchhausen.


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2015)

--> *Programme du FN sous l’œil de François de Closets*


----------



## patlek (3 Mars 2015)

Rhhhaaaaaaaa!!...

On a assez d' emmerdements comme çà, pour se farcir les affres d'une ex-"starlette" "people", etc...

Faut pas rester là, madame. Faut partir, c' est finit "l' heure de gloire" le "quart d' heure de célébrité", faut oublier et vivre sa vie sans "célébrité",
faut arreter maintenant; il y a une vie possible "hors célébrité"; hors "média" (Et oui... et il y a meme du monde à vivre comme çà: anonymement!!!, loin des projecteurs, des flashs crépitant des appareils photos, incroyable, non??)

http://aliceadsl.closermag.fr/peopl...e-ses-nouvelles-je-me-sens-moins-seule-473784


RRRRRhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


Et justelà que je surfe un peu, et et je retombe sur la madame...

Crépage de chignons chez les "starlettes"(???)

https://fr.divertissement.yahoo.com/news/loana-répond-à-nabilla-qu-regarde-ne-voit-113018210.html

Mo dieu!!! comment a t'on put tomber aussi bas???


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2015)

--> *La vie d'un opposant à Poutine*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2015)

Pôle emploi propose de devenir acteur ou actrice porno


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2015)

Le _Jura _et la _Miss Tique_ ensemble dans un porno, why not ? ... voire what else !


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pôle emploi propose de devenir acteur ou actrice porno


Pourquoi pas. Ce qui ne va pas, dans l'annonce, c'est son français approximatif.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi pas. Ce qui ne va pas, dans l'annonce, c'est son français approximatif.



Si tu voyais les annonces pour des femmes de ménage...


----------



## patlek (4 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi pas. Ce qui ne va pas, dans l'annonce, c'est son français approximatif.



Boaaaf, pour faire acteur ou actrice de porno, etre bon ou bonne en orthographe, c' est trés (trés) secondaire.


5peut etre meme que si tu n' arrives pas à relever les fautes sur l'annonce, c' est un bon point)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi pas. Ce qui ne va pas, dans l'annonce, c'est son français approximatif.



C'est pourtant une Accademy


----------



## patlek (4 Mars 2015)

La science amusante (Amusante????)

https://fr.pourelles.yahoo.com/greffer-tête-corps-prouesse-bientôt-possible-150000525.html

"Déjà en 1970, le Dr Robert White avait tenté de greffer la tête d'un singe sur le corps d'un autre. Si le pauvre animal n'était pas mort sur le coup et avait bien retrouvé l'ouïe et le goût,..."

Faut l' arreter ce type là.


(Sinon, çà serait peut etre une solution pour faire acteur ou actrice de porno à 80 ans passé... faut juste trouver un corps de jeune.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> La science amusante (Amusante????)
> 
> https://fr.pourelles.yahoo.com/greffer-tête-corps-prouesse-bientôt-possible-150000525.html
> 
> ...



Gare aux erreurs médicales. Le type qui se retrouve avec le corps d'une blonde à forte poitrine, ça va lui faire drôle.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2015)

Si je mettais des commentaires, ce serait 


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...le-viol-est-moins-grave-que-l-avortement.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si je mettais des commentaires, ce serait
> 
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...le-viol-est-moins-grave-que-l-avortement.html



Une réaction contraire du Vatican serait étonnante (où il est démontré que les croyants ont parfois de drôles de façons d'aimer leur prochain).


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2015)

Ça contredit un peu ce que disait récemment le pape concernant la paternité responsable, mais bon…


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

Le maillot de bain, l'arme des voleurs de champagne


----------



## mistik (4 Mars 2015)

--> *Les folies capillaires de Jared Leto*


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pôle emploi propose de devenir acteur ou actrice porno



Inversement, le bouche à oreille, c'est sûrement pas ce qu'ils préfèrent dans le porno. 
Et puis le titre est une arnaque. Dans l'annonce, ils disent qu'ils embauche juste des figurants. De simples bouche-trous.


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

Comme quoi _Paul emploie_ Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse mais _figure en_ porno ... de simples bouche-trous


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Ils portaient des maillots de bain de femme pour voler de l'alcool


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2015)

Des lapins accrocs à la drogue ?


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

--> *Le sex-shop est-ce l'avenir des malvoyants ?*


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils portaient des maillots de bain de femme pour voler de l'alcool





Jura39 a dit:


> Le maillot de bain, l'arme des voleurs de champagne



Tiens, un modo qui floude


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, un modo qui floude



Oui mais c'est normal puisque c'est le vin jaune de _Jura39_ qui rend les éléphants roses dans un magasin de porcelaine le tout relaté dans un magazine trash !


----------



## subsole (5 Mars 2015)

Les petits loups, faites gaffe à vous.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Les petits loups, faites gaffe à vous.



Merci de ce rappel


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Aude: Le litre d'essence à 1 centime d’euro provoque la ruée vers la station-service du village


----------



## mistik (5 Mars 2015)

C'est la ruée vers l'or noir !


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2015)

Ace pour Indiana Jones!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

Grande-Bretagne: Un touriste s’égare et manque d'entrer dans les appartements de la reine


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2015)

--> *Un squelette de cheval installé sur Trafalgar Square*


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2015)

--> *Le soutien-gorge qui tweete quand vous l'enlevez* ... *même si c'est pour des raisons médicales* ... Et pour bientôt les caméras embarqués pour les hommes pervers ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2015)

On retrouvé l'épave du Musashi

Souvenir de jeunesse… Même au 1/350e, c'est gros !


----------



## patlek (6 Mars 2015)

Haaaannnnnnnnnnn... plus que deux jours, et je ne suis pas chez moi ce week-end....

Lundi, je suis en infraction!!!!
http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/03/01/detecteur-fumee-installation-dimanche-8-mars_n_6760044.html

(J' en ai un, mais il est dans sa boite... et faudrat pas que j' oublie de changer la pile l' année prochaine... pppffffflllllll... je vais attendre qu'il y ait le feu pour l' installer...)


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Haaaannnnnnnnnnn... plus que deux jours, et je ne suis pas chez moi ce week-end....
> 
> Lundi, je suis en infraction!!!!
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/03/01/detecteur-fumee-installation-dimanche-8-mars_n_6760044.html
> ...


Tiens, je ne suis pas le seul, surtout que les miens je suis obligé de tester l'alarme pour les activer. Nooooonnn !


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Haaaannnnnnnnnnn... plus que deux jours, et je ne suis pas chez moi ce week-end....
> 
> Lundi, je suis en infraction!!!!
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/03/01/detecteur-fumee-installation-dimanche-8-mars_n_6760044.html
> ...



- Date-limite d'achat ou de signature un contrat d'achat avant le 9 mars 2015.
- Date-limite d'installation 1er janvier 2016.

- Le caractère obligatoire de l'installation doit être relativisé dans la mesure où la loi ne prévoit, pour le moment, aucune sanction en cas d'absence de détecteur de fumée.
- Les propriétaires-occupants sont donc libres d'installer ou pas un détecteur de fumée.

Elle est bonne non ? !!


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2015)

Pas sûr que l’assureur soit aussi conciliant si d’aventure un sinistre venait à se déclarer. :^°


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pas sûr que l’assureur soit aussi conciliant si d’aventure un sinistre venait à se déclarer. :^°


Si un incendie survient, la compagnie d'assurance ne peut pas s'exonérer de son obligation de prise en charge des dégâts en prétextant l'absence de détecteur de fumée.

Les assureurs peuvent toutefois proposer une diminution de la prime d'assurance aux occupants d'un logement qui l'équiperaient d'un détecteur de fumée.

Elle est bonne, je te le dis.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2015)

En attendant, à titre d'exemple, on m’a quand même expressément inviter à envoyer l’attestation d’installation en temps et en heure. Par contre j'ai pas vu d'impact sur ma prime.  :^°


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En attendant, à titre d'exemple, on m’a quand même expressément inviter à envoyer l’attestation d’installation en temps et en heure. Par contre j'ai pas vu d'impact sur ma prime.  :^°


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais ça ne change rien, ils pourront dans l'état actuel des choses s'en servir de PQ 

Je trouve ubuesque l'obligation d'installer un détecteur de fumée, mais si ce n'est pas fait,  il n'y aucune sanction pénale et l'assurance ne peut pas s'exonérer  de son obligation de prise en charge.


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2015)

Purée, devoir me coltiner une enseigne de bricolage un samedi ça me _biiiiiiiiiiiiip_ d'avance !?


----------



## loustic (6 Mars 2015)

Comment remédier aux défauts que présentent la plupart des détecteurs de fumée actuels ?
- Il faudra vérifier le bon fonctionnement de l'appareil au moins une fois par mois, voire chaque jour.
- Il faudra tenir compte des handicapés malentendants et fabriquer des détecteurs émettant un signal détectable par tous. Par exemple déclenchant un vibreur porté sur soi en permanence. Valable également pour les personnes ayant un sommeil profond.
- Il faudra installer un détecteur d'usure de la pile et fonctionnant autrement que par l'émission d'un signal sonore. Voir ci-dessus.
- Etc.
- J'allais oublier... Il faudra aussi installer un détecteur d'usure de la pile du détecteur d'usure de la pile du...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais ça ne change rien, ils pourront dans l'état actuel des choses s'en servir de PQ
> 
> Je trouve ubuesque l'obligation d'installer un détecteur de fumée, mais si ce n'est pas fait,  il n'y aucune sanction pénale et l'assurance ne peut pas s'exonérer  de son obligation de prise en charge.



Made in France, tout simplement.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Je trouve ubuesque l'obligation d'installer un détecteur de fumée, mais si ce n'est pas fait,  il n'y aucune sanction pénale et l'assurance ne peut pas s'exonérer  de son obligation de prise en charge.


Venant de gens qui ont voté l'obligation d'avoir un département sur sa plaque d'immatriculation mais t'autorisent à choisir n'importe lequel , finalement ça n'a rien d'étonnant. Ca s'appelle prendre l'élécteur pour un con de la politique .


----------



## mistik (6 Mars 2015)

J'aimerais tellement que l'actualité amusante soit *la machine à voyager dans le temps avec les lapins crétins*, histoire d'en rire pour le week-end !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

Une amnésique se rappelle de toute sa vie après un câlin après son petit frère


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2015)

--> *Une invitation à une Bar Mitzvah (בר מצוה) dingue* !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

Grâce à Internet, un village trouve de quoi reconstruire son école


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2015)

Propriétaire SDF.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais ça ne change rien, ils pourront dans l'état actuel des choses s'en servir de PQ
> 
> Je trouve ubuesque l'obligation d'installer un détecteur de fumée, mais si ce n'est pas fait,  il n'y aucune sanction pénale et l'assurance ne peut pas s'exonérer  de son obligation de prise en charge.



Prochaine étape, des tobogans gonflables aux fenêtres des immeubles de 4 étages, et des parachutes au delà...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

Homer Simpson a découvert le boson de Higgs 14 ans avant les scientifiques


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Mars 2015)

Le Cacarest, et c'est un problème.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le Cacarest, et c'est un problème.


Impressionnant


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Mars 2015)

Oui, on va léguer à nos enfants le plus haut sommet du monde recouvert de caca. Tout un symbole de ce qu'on est en train de faire avec la Terre.
En il y a pour se demander si l'écologie c'est bien raisonnable.
Dommage que l'Everest ne soit pas en Europe. On n'y interdirait pas de le recouvrir de caca, faute de pouvoir se mettre d'accord, mais on s'entendrait au moins sur le poids et la forme obligatoire et calibrée de chaque caca, une distance minimale à respecter être deux cacas, bref l'essentiel qui permettrait de sauver un peu cet Everest.
Mais loin de l'Europe, le pauvre, il est bien mal engagé.


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, on va léguer à nos enfants le plus haut sommet du monde recouvert de _caca_.
> Dommage que l'Everest ne soit pas en Europe. On n'y interdirait pas de le recouvrir de _caca_, faute de pouvoir se mettre d'accord, mais on s'entendrait au moins sur le poids et la forme obligatoire et calibrée de chaque _caca_, une distance minimale à respecter être deux _cacas_, bref l'essentiel qui permettrait de sauver un peu cet Everest.



--> Puisque cela se passe au sommet de l'Everest et peut être aussi qu'à force de manger du chocolat on peut dire qu'il s'agit de _caca haut_ !


----------



## mistik (7 Mars 2015)

--> *Deux touristes tournent un film X ... dans les pyramides de Gizeh* ... le Caire voit rouge et ce n'est pas un poisson d'avril !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2015)

Une étude est formelle, les hommes sont plus narcissiques que les femmes


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

Ivre en ne mangeant que quelques frites


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ivre en ne mangeant que quelques frites


Même pas le plaisir de se bourrer la gueule.


----------



## mistik (8 Mars 2015)

--> *Algérie : "une femme ne peut jamais être coupable de m'avoir excité"* ... en cette journée de la femme ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

Un ancêtre japonais du Chirac des Guignols exposé à Toulouse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2015)

Un peu de pain, de chaleur... et une bonne gastro


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

Le château de Versailles interdit les perches à selfie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le château de Versailles interdit les perches à selfie



Ils interdisaient déjà d'autres objets " à risque " comme les parapluies de grande taille (seuls les petits parapluies pliants sont autorisés). C'est normal qu'ils interdisent aussi ces perches.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

il a vu la vierge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2015)

Des anciens sites historiques ressuscités par la réalité augmentée


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

Journée internationale de la femme, c'était hier !!


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2015)

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver comment intégrer une phrase à un lien qui reste invisible comme Jura ci-dessus


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à retrouver comment intégrer une phrase à un lien qui reste invisible comme Jura ci-dessus




Faut être modérateur pour faire ça maint'nant !? 

……

Je viens de faire un test et effectivement le bouton _Lien_ ne fonctionne pas depuis la fenêtre de réponse rapide en bas de page sur mon Saf 5.1.10 sous SL. Par contre en passant par le bouton _Plus d'options_ tu tombes sur la page _Répondre à la discussion_ et là tu peux saisir du texte, le surligner et cliquer sur le bouton Lien pour coller l'adresse dans la popup avant de l'insérer.

Si le problème persiste dans la fenêtre de réponse rapide, signale-le dans le sujet qui va bien ou remonte le problème dans la section bogues etc.

……

Tiens c'est marrant que le bouton répondre à la discussion est disparu depuis le nouvel habillage et qu'il faille passer par le bouton Plus d'options pour atterrir sur la page Répondre à la discussion…


----------



## mistik (9 Mars 2015)

--> La station de ski *La Plagne* ... une fois ... est dans le département de l'Ariège !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Un détour de 1.200 km a cause d'un GPS


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un détour de 1.200 km a cause d'un GPS





mistik a dit:


> --> La station de ski *La Plagne* ... une fois ... est dans le département de l'Ariège !



Jura, ton problème c'est de ne pas lire les posts des autres...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jura, ton problème c'est de ne pas lire les posts des autres...



Ah ok sur ce coup la , je suis a la ramasse 
Mes excuses


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Quatre ans après, la ville qui héberge la centrale de Fukushima va retirer les pancartes pro-nucléaires


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jura, ton problème c'est de ne pas lire les posts des autres...


Faudrait déjà qu'il lise les siens


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Ah , les dégâts du vin Jaune


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Il passe la nuit enfermé dans un sex-shop


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait déjà qu'il lise les siens



En fait c'est 20 minutes qui floude...


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il passe la nuit enfermé dans un sex-shop


Son film ne devait guère être intéressant. Ou alors était _trop_ intéressant et son visionnage l'a épuisé. C'est indécidable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Son film ne devait guère être intéressant. Ou alors était _trop_ intéressant et son visionnage l'a épuisé. C'est indécidable.



C'est un bon début pour un débat épistémologique.


----------



## mistik (10 Mars 2015)

--> Des hommes_ at home_ _couches_ *Smelfies *


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En fait c'est 20 minutes qui floude...


Le flood c'est mal !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

nez à nez avec un serpent en ouvrant sa boîte de céréales


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

--> *La K'isauve* ... intéressante pour les nouveaux MacBook !


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2015)

Pour le lien, tu sélectionne un texte avant de cliquer sur le bouton et tu insère le lien dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre.
J'ai testé à la main aussi pour voir, ça ça ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *La K'isauve* ... intéressante pour les nouveaux MacBook !



Pas mal comme objet


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

@Le docteur : je ne comprends pas tes propos car mon lien fonctionne.


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

--> DarNES ... un sympathique défi : *Netflix sur Nintendo NES* !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Une appli pour savoir si quelqu’un dans le monde fait la même chose que vous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une appli pour savoir si quelqu’un dans le monde fait la même chose que vous



C'est cool de pouvoir savoir qui dans le monde se fait chier autant que nous : on se sent moins seul.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> C'est cool de pouvoir savoir qui dans le monde se fait chier autant que nous : on se sent moins seul.



Je pensais justement m'en servir quand je suis sur le trône...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je pensais justement m'en servir quand je suis sur le trône...



Excellente idée !


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je pensais justement m'en servir quand je suis sur le trône...


Il va y avoir bourrage.


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Il va y avoir bourrage ...


... de papier évidemment !


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2015)

Changez de vie en 200 mots.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2015)

Maison à vendre avec propriétaire


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Les gendarmes lancent un avis de recherche... pour une poupée


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Faire craquer ses doigts, est-ce vraiment mauvais pour la santé?


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2015)

--> Les islamistes au pays de Nougaro : *vandalisme islamiste au TA de Toulouse, inquiétude de l'UNSA*


----------



## patlek (12 Mars 2015)

RrrHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!!! Djihad!! djihad!!!!








RRRHHHAAAAA!!! les mécréants!!!!!!

Charliberté.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2015)

Des soldats « trop gras pour se battre » : un problème de taille pour l’armée britannique.


----------



## mistik (12 Mars 2015)

--> Le terme de  ' _statistique_ ' est très sensible lorsque l'on veut comptabiliser l'"*apartheid" des banlieues*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2015)

En Floride, les expressions « réchauffement climatique » et « changement climatique » sont bannies

« La guerre c'est la paix. La liberté c'est l'esclavage. L'ignorance c'est la force. »


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Du sperme sur un mouchoir révèle l'ADN du héros italien Gabriele D'Annunzio


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Des soldats « trop gras pour se battre » […]



Si j'en crois le gouverneur de la Floride, il faut maintenant dire des soldats à trop haute teneur en masse lipidique…


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Maison à vendre avec propriétaire





subsole a dit:


> Changez de vie en 200 mots.


Dites les gars, ça vous arrive de lire les autres ? Si encore les posts n'étaient pas l'un derrière l'autre...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En fait c'est 20 minutes qui floude...





Ca fait plaisir de ne pas être seul


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

désoler pour le double post

cela arrive de plus en plus


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites les gars, ça vous arrive de lire les autres ?


Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?



La duchesse de Cambridge ? J'ai bon ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> La duchesse de Cambridge ? J'ai bon ?



Oui mais nan !


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> *L'Islande n'entrera pas dans l'Union européenne* ... je sais que ça vous peine ... ça vous peine !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites les gars, ça vous arrive de lire les autres ? Si encore les posts n'étaient pas l'un derrière l'autre...



Ce n'est pas la même actu.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

Les employés en surpoids des services de santé mis au régime


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2015)

Aïe, aille, ouyouyouillle !

http://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sante/20150122.OBS0559/kamasutra-et-fractures-du-penis-quelle-position-est-la-plus-a-risque.html


----------



## mistik (13 Mars 2015)

--> *Pas d'oreilles de Mickey pour les militaires mobilisés pour Vigipirate*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2015)

Trois millions de baleines auraient été tuées au cours du XXe siècle (article en anglais)

C'est le bilan auquel est parvenu une équipe de chercheurs après compilation des données de l'International Whaling Commission, complétées par une estimation des tueries soviétiques, longtemps sous-évaluées.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Trois millions de baleines auraient été tuées au cours du XXe siècle (article en anglais)
> 
> C'est le bilan auquel est parvenu une équipe de chercheurs après compilation des données de l'International Whaling Commission, complétées par une estimation des tueries soviétiques, longtemps sous-évaluées.



Et avec ça, les japonais sont toujours pas clairs à propos de leurs tueries, avec leurs pseudos moratoires. Les russes, je sais pas.
Ça va être triste, une Terre sans baleines et sans éléphants. Heureusement, il nous restera de joli bibelots.
Et puis on a découvert récemment que les hippopotames sont des baleines sur pattes (http://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/natu...es-et-baleines-confirment-leur-cousinage.html). Mais je ne sais pas si nos enfants se consoleront avec ça...


----------



## mistik (14 Mars 2015)

*La vache suisse est un avion ennemi chez les Helvètes !*


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> *La vache suisse est un avion ennemi chez les Helvètes !*



Je ne vois pas où est le problème.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où est le problème.



No problemo ... il y en a même des violettes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où est le problème.



Même sans voler, une vache peut être beaucoup moins placide qu'elles en ont l'air.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Mars 2015)

Ça doit être magnifique quand elles volent en formation, les vaches Milka violettes. On comprend que les radars s'affolent.
Faut vraiment que j'aille en Suisse. 
Écouter des yodleiiii en regardant passer les vaches volantes pendant qu'un type te susurre à l'oreille que le gruyère n'a pas de trou, c'est sûrement une expérience mystique (oups, désolé :rose rare.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2015)

Esprit es-tu là ?


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Même sans voler, une vache peut être beaucoup moins placide qu'elles en ont l'air.



Si j'osais je dirais que la vidéo est _vachement _drôle !


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

--> Ce n'est pas du tout une actualité amusante mais elle mérite d'être relayée ici avec tout l'humour de Charlie Hebdo : *l'Hyper Cacher ... se redécouvre*


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Ce n'est pas du tout une actualité amusante mais elle mérite d'être relayée ici avec tout l'humour de Charlie Hebdo : *l'Hyper Cacher ... se redécouvre*


De toues façons, ici, c'est "Actualités amusantes...* Ou pas"*.* *


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> De toues façons, ici, c'est "Actualités amusantes...* Ou pas"*.* *


C'est vrai ! ... mais je ne voulais pas qu'on se méprenne sur mes propos et que l'on me prenne pour un antisémite donc j'ai pris soin de bien m'expliquer.


----------



## mistik (15 Mars 2015)

--> *La musique et l'autisme*

"cette vidéo mettant en scène Weird Al Yankovic en train de chanter, habillé en Jedi, avec la jeune Jodi DiPiazza. Si cette vidéo circule beaucoup sur la Toile, c'est parce que Jodi est autiste, et que cette mise en scène a été réalisée à l'occasion de la soirée Night Of Too Many Stars de la chaîne Comedy Central, dans le but de lever des fonds pour améliorer l'existence des enfants et adultes atteints de cette pathologie. Une initiative à saluer !" dixit Clubic.com
*

*


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2015)

On vit une drôle d'époque, où les précautions oratoires doivent précéder de plus en plus de propos, pour ne pas qu'un malcomprenant sorte qu'on a "dérapé".
Le Nouvel Ordre Juridique et Moral est en route.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> On vit une drôle d'époque, où les précautions oratoires doivent précéder de plus en plus de propos, pour ne pas qu'un malcomprenant sorte qu'on a "dérapé".
> Le Nouvel Ordre Juridique et Moral est en route.


Bah!

Tu peux prendre toutes les précautions oratoires que tu veux, tu n'empêchera pas tes paroles d'être "travesties par des gueux pour exciter des sots". Il suffit de voir en ce moment la polémique à deux balles initiée par Valls et l'Obs contre Michel Onfray.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

le speed-dating


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2015)

On s'en doutait, Zlatan nous le confirme, la France est un pays de m…

Il est temps qu'il évacue et qu'on ouvre les fenêtres pour changer l'air.


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

--> L'*extrême maigreur des mannequins* n'est pas aguicheur


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> L'*extrême maigreur des mannequins* n'est pas aguicheur


_Le deuxième amendement qu'il propose vise à créer un "délit de provocation à la maigreur excessive._
L'ordre nouveau Socialiste  en marche …….. à quand un vote sur le nombre de feuilles de PQ qu'il faudra utiliser, on ne peut pas légiférer sur tout et n'importe quoi, l*iberté pour tous !!!!*


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2015)

Marre de la soviétisation de la France.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2015)

Ne jamais oublier la St Valentin


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

--> Une_ ruse_ : *cacher sa femme Russe dans une valise* ... why not Mister Schengen ?


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On s'en doutait, Zlatan nous le confirme, la France est un pays de m…
> 
> Il est temps qu'il évacue et qu'on ouvre les fenêtres pour changer l'air.


Le type même de brouhaha débile dont se repaissent les médias. Navrant.
Ou, pour rester dans le ton, _ren skit_.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> L'*extrême maigreur des mannequins* n'est pas aguicheur



C'est amusant comme les opinions peuvent changer selon que l'on soit dans la majorité ou l'opposition. M'enfin, ce n'est pas comme si c'était la première fois...


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est amusant comme les opinions peuvent changer selon que l'on soit dans la majorité ou l'opposition. M'enfin, ce n'est pas comme si c'était la première fois...


Effectivement. 
Gauche, droite, ou centre pour moi ce n'est pas le problème, une connerie d'ou qu'elle vienne reste une connerie, même une connerie pleine de bonne volonté ! 
Si ça continue, on va interdire l'accès des pâtisseries aux obèses et/ou aux diabétiques.


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement.
> Gauche, droite, ou centre pour moi ce n'est pas le problème, une connerie d'ou qu'elle vienne reste une connerie, même une connerie pleine de bonne volonté !
> *Si ça continue, on va interdire l'accès des pâtisseries aux obèses et/ou aux diabétiques.*


Super, ça en laissera davantage pour les autres !!


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Super, ça en laissera davantage pour les autres !!


Vu comme ça …. 
Faudrait également un amendement pour interdire la plage, ça donne le cancer de la peau de l'oreille, non ?


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2015)

--> *Quand la CIA verse de l'argent à Ben Laden en 2010* ... un an avant sa mort ... brutale


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On s'en doutait, Zlatan nous le confirme, la France est un pays de m…
> 
> Il est temps qu'il évacue et qu'on ouvre les fenêtres pour changer l'air.


Le même gars qui avait pris un air condescendant quand on lui avait demandé si la capitaine de l'équipe de foot de féminine était son équivalent féminin. 
Il a raison : elles ont l'air nettement moins cons que le footeux homme moyen. Qu'il se casse et emmène un maximum de tapeur de baballe surpayés avec lui, spécialement ceux du PSG.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mars 2015)

Le nombre d'actualités où l'on voit le gouvernement légiférer sur tout.
Les mannequins, c'est un problème de goût et de sens de l'esthétique. Quand on sait qu'un vague semblant de début de quadriceps est considéré comme inadmissible et que les personnages qui font ces défilés valorisent des sac d'os et de gras (ben oui, si le muscle est interdit ne reste que l'os et le gras) comme le nec plus ultra de la mode française....
Un peu comme les poupées désarticulées considérées comme le nec plus ultra de la gymnastique alors qu'une fille tonique, élégante et qui ne se brisent pas en deux entre chaque pose est considérée comme un sommet de mauvais goût, on se dit qu'il y a des sacrés pervers.
Néanmoins on ne légifère pas sur le goût. On l'améliore.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> Plus de 1400 "_grands intellectuels_" Français barbus et timbrés *djihadisés* 

C'est évidemment de l'humour noir ... je ne suis pas adepte de cette secte coupeuse de têtes d'occidentaux par des gars qui se croient orientaux !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

Ivre, il se gare… devant le commissariat


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> Ce ne sont pas les prothèses auditives de Noël Mamère mais les prothèses mammaires qui seraient associées à un type rare de cancer (*le lymphome anaplasique à grandes cellules*)


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ivre, il se gare… devant le commissariat


L'instinct de conservation ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (17 Mars 2015)

ou l'instinct de conversation. Va savoir.


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> «*le français est sujet à une barbarisation massive depuis trente-cinq ans au moins*» dixit le cinéaste américain Eugène Green


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> Selon Bill Gates, *Steve Jobs aurait été un mauvais patron pour Microsoft* ... c'est lui qui le dit !


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Mars 2015)

Vidéos élections http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/poli...entales-le-best-of-des-clips-de-campagne.html


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> *Le bureau à 100 000 euros du patron de Radio France*


----------



## mistik (17 Mars 2015)

--> *Jeanne, la femme de Louis de Funès* a mis 32 ans avant de rejoindre son mari à l'âge de 101 ans


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

-->l'amour donne des ailes


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2015)

--> Ca continue toujours et encore ... et ce n'est que le début de *la peste verte*


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Ca continue toujours et encore ... et ce n'est que le début de *la peste verte*


Je ne dirais pas que c'est le début des ennuis : ça fait déjà un moment que les problèmes ont commencé.
Malheureusement, on sent bien que ce n'est pas près de s'achever.


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas que c'est le début des ennuis : ça fait déjà un moment que les problèmes ont commencé.
> Malheureusement, on sent bien que ce n'est pas près de s'achever.


On a bien réussi à repousser _les Huns_ ... alors pourquoi pas _les autres_ ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2015)

--> "*Mars One*" ... une arnaque sectaire ?


----------



## mistik (18 Mars 2015)

--> *Ce chien a appris à sourire à l'appareil photo*


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

Un parfum à l’odeur de hamburger


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2015)

Labio.fr piraté : demande de rançon et publication de résultats médicaux


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Labio.fr piraté : demande de rançon et publication de résultats médicaux


A lire l'article, je me fais du mauvais sang !


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un parfum à l’odeur de hamburger


C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi. On pourrait aussi fabriquer du parfum d'odeur de vin rouge bien puissante et aller au cinéma avec pour être tranquille (le voisins se feront rares).


----------



## mistik (19 Mars 2015)

--> USA: Il tue son fils avec une *pizza empoisonnée*


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi. On pourrait aussi fabriquer du parfum d'odeur de vin rouge bien puissante et aller au cinéma avec pour être tranquille (le voisins se feront rares).



Si au vin Jaune , j'achète


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2015)

Moi, j' arrive a sentir le paté sans parfum!!

(Si les labos sont interressés par mon secret, en échange d' un gros chèque, je leur fourni mon secret du comment faire pour sentir le paté, et avec une rallonge, je veux bien leur fournir un autre secret: comment avoir les pied qui sente le camembert)
(Je vais etre enfin riche!!)


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

--> *En gérant mieux l'eau, la population mondiale évitera une grave pénurie d'ici 2030*


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2015)

30 M€ divisent la rédaction de ...


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

loustic a dit:


> 30 M€ divisent la rédaction de ...


Si ce n'avait pas été un drame national et à commencer pour les familles meurtries par ces terribles attentats (Charlie Hebdo et Hyper Cacher) j'aurais osé dire que c'est *le salaire de la peur *!


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

--> L'antisémitisme touche un comique "juif" très connu en France : *Elie Semoun* qui s'en explique (bien que l'antisémitisme soit inexplicable).

Je pense par ailleurs qu'aujourd'hui un film comme *Rabbi Jacob* serait impossible à tourner en France.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

--> *Je veux le même à Noël !*


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2015)

> Je pense par ailleurs qu'aujourd'hui un film comme Rabbi Jacob serait impossible à tourner en France.


Disons qu'il serait sans doute différent. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il serait impossible de tourner une comédie sur un sujet semblable.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Disons qu'il serait sans doute différent. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il serait impossible de tourner une comédie sur un sujet semblable.


Dans le sens où se moquer de la religion (peu importe laquelle) est disons assez mal vu par d'aucuns et que d'autre part il faudrait entourer les acteurs, l'équipe de tournage de policiers hautement armés voire de militaires.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

--> *Plague Network* : comment mon smartphone m’a transmis la peste


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Dans le sens où se moquer de la religion (peu importe laquelle) est disons assez mal vu par d'aucuns et que d'autre part il faudrait entourer les acteurs, l'équipe de tournage de policiers hautement armés voire de militaires.



C'est certain que ce film ne pourrait pas se faire aujourd'hui. Et pourtant après le tournage, De Funès avouait que lui-même avait quelques idées préconçues et que ce film lui avait décrassé l'âme. C'est dire si ce film avait fait au moins un peu œuvre utile.

Mais, avec ou sans meurtres de caricaturistes par des excités de la religion, l'époque est à la régression en matière de liberté de rire et plus généralement d'expression.


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2015)

Oui et non. Disons que sur certains sujets, c'est plus simple. Pour d'autres plus compliqué. Les tabous ont changé, quoi.
Mais je pense que l'on peut continuer de se moquer de _certaines_ religions sans trop encourir les foudres de débiles.

Reste que, contrairement à ce que vous suggérez je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi Rabbi Jacob (le film, je ne connais pas la comédie musicale) se moquerait d'une religion. Il se moque d'individus plus ou moins imbéciles, et sans grande méchanceté (Oury ne faisait pas dans le style agressif) mais pas de religion. La scène de la synagogue est plutôt descriptive (elle montre _une_ courte situation du culte juif (toujours utile pour les goys qui ne savent absolument rien sur le sujet)) et elle est plutôt attendrissante avec le jeune garçon, et rigolote avec cette nouille de commissaire Andréani (génial Claude Piéplu) qui ne sait plus quoi faire de son couvre-chef. Ce qui est comique est le décalage. Mais on ne se moque pas de la religion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Oui et non. Disons que sur certains sujets, c'est plus simple. Pour d'autres plus compliqué. Les tabous ont changé, quoi.
> Mais je pense que l'on peut continuer de se moquer de _certaines_ religions sans trop encourir les foudres de débiles.
> 
> Reste que, contrairement à ce que vous suggérez je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi Rabbi Jacob (le film, je ne connais pas la comédie musicale) se moquerait d'une religion. Il se moque d'individus plus ou moins imbéciles, et sans grande méchanceté (Oury ne faisait pas dans le style agressif) mais pas de religion. La scène de la synagogue est plutôt descriptive (elle montre _une_ courte situation du culte juif (toujours utile pour les goys qui ne savent absolument rien sur le sujet)) et elle est plutôt attendrissante avec le jeune garçon, et rigolote avec cette nouille de commissaire Andréani (génial Claude Piéplu) qui ne sait plus quoi faire de son couvre-chef. Ce qui est comique est le décalage. Mais on ne se moque pas de la religion.



Du simple fait que c'est une comédie et que ça traite de religion, même de façon positive, ça ne passerait pas. Les imbéciles de service ne feraient pas de différence entre ça et une caricature plus ou moins gentille de la religion.

Et pus bon, c'est la religion mais aussi le handicap, les homos,...


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2015)

Bof. Du côté anglo-saxon, on ne se prive pas de se moquer de tout et tout le monde et on le regarde aussi de ce côté de l'Atlantique. Donc je ne suis toujours pas convaincu.


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Oui et non. Disons que sur certains sujets, c'est plus simple. Pour d'autres plus compliqué. Les tabous ont changé, quoi.
> Mais je pense que l'on peut continuer de se moquer de _certaines_ religions sans trop encourir les foudres de débiles.
> 
> Reste que, contrairement à ce que vous suggérez je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi Rabbi Jacob (le film, je ne connais pas la comédie musicale) se moquerait d'une religion. Il se moque d'individus plus ou moins imbéciles, et sans grande méchanceté (Oury ne faisait pas dans le style agressif) mais pas de religion. La scène de la synagogue est plutôt descriptive (elle montre _une_ courte situation du culte juif (toujours utile pour les goys qui ne savent absolument rien sur le sujet)) et elle est plutôt attendrissante avec le jeune garçon, et rigolote avec cette nouille de commissaire Andréani (génial Claude Piéplu) qui ne sait plus quoi faire de son couvre-chef. Ce qui est comique est le décalage. Mais on ne se moque pas de la religion.



Au contraire je trouve que dans ce film comique on tape sur les Catholiques, les Musulmans et les Juifs.

Il me semble me rappeler que dans une interview Louis de Funès ou alors Gérard Oury quelques années plus tard indiquait que ce film serait aujourd'hui (quelques années après 1973) difficile à réaliser.

D'autre part et cela n'a rien à voir avec le film mais avec le comédien principal, la veuve de Louis de Funès est décédée début mars 2015 ... à 101 ans !


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

La connerie humaine dans toute sa splendeur : il empaille *une autruche ainsi que son chat* (qui s'est fait écraser, on le voit à côté de l'autruche) puis les transforme en drones !!!


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Du simple fait que c'est une comédie et que ça traite de religion, même de façon positive, ça ne passerait pas. Les imbéciles de service ne feraient pas de différence entre ça et une caricature plus ou moins gentille de la religion.
> 
> Et pus bon, c'est la religion mais aussi le handicap, les homos,...


Mon canard, que tu sois pessimiste comme la plupart des centristes passe encore.
Mais que tu sois fataliste comme la majorité des protestants, nan, trop c'est trop !
Reviens sur terre, nom de Doc !
La comédie au cinéma et la satire sur le papier sont deux mondes distincts. Et même si After Effect anime maintenant les images fixes pour le plus grand plaisir du reportage télévisuel, la comédie continuera de tourner en dérision la plupart des sujets de son temps et heureusement !


----------



## mistik (20 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Mon canard, que tu sois pessimiste comme la plupart des centristes passe encore.
> Mais que tu sois fataliste comme la majorité des protestants, nan, trop c'est trop !
> Reviens sur terre, nom de Doc !
> La comédie au cinéma et la satire sur le papier sont deux mondes distincts. Et même si After Effect anime maintenant les images fixes pour le plus grand plaisir du reportage télévisuel, la comédie continuera de tourner en dérision la plupart des sujets de son temps et heureusement !


Bon ben il faut faire comme _Carrouf _: "*j'optimisme*"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Mon canard, que tu sois pessimiste comme la plupart des centristes passe encore.
> Mais que tu sois fataliste comme la majorité des protestants, nan, trop c'est trop !
> Reviens sur terre, nom de Doc !
> La comédie au cinéma et la satire sur le papier sont deux mondes distincts. Et même si After Effect anime maintenant les images fixes pour le plus grand plaisir du reportage télévisuel, la comédie continuera de tourner en dérision la plupart des sujets de son temps et heureusement !



Ce n'est pas une question de support.

Et je ne suis pas pessimiste : je constate. Je suis encore moins fataliste, bien au contraire.


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une question de support.
> 
> Et je ne suis pas _pessimiste_ : je constate. Je suis encore moins _fataliste_, bien au contraire.


On va dire que tu es _réaliste_ ! Et toc ! ... attention, je n'ai pas dit _T_rouble _O_bsessionnel _C_ompulsif !


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mars 2015)

Dans la série "il y a une étude (alacon) pour ça", un scoop scientifique : les films pornos favoriseraient plutôt la survenue d'une érection. Pour les détails, c'est ici : http://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/m/article.php?id=10125&categ=actu
Mais bon, sans les images, si vous passez votre chemin, personne vous en voudra.
Une non News, pas vraiment amusante, et pas vraiment pas amusante non plus, en somme.


----------



## mistik (21 Mars 2015)

--> *Terrorisme : alerte en Méditerranée*. Les plages d'Europe du Sud et la Corse prochaines cibles des "intellectuels" djihadistes.

Pour ma part, je les verrais bien construire de petits sous-marins (en sus de leurs bateaux pirates) un peu comme l'avait ordonné Hitler (avec des sous-mariniers utilisés à des fins de suicide) à la fin de la guerre ... alors que l'Allemagne nazie n'avait plus les mêmes moyens financiers et matériels de faire la guerre.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2015)

Boire le café au calme


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

Un molécule pour rendre généreux


----------



## mistik (24 Mars 2015)

--> Pôle emploi: *les droits rechargeables* suscitent "l'émoi", prévient le médiateur


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

l'ex-PDG de L'Oréal a cassé la baraque... à frites


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2015)

Elle accouche d'un garçon en plein vol


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2015)

Une araignée au plafond


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2015)

--> *Danny Cipriani fait monter la température*


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2015)

--> *Les barbus séduisent les femmes* mais cela pourrait être dangereux !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *Les barbus séduisent les femmes* mais cela pourrait être dangereux !


Ca n'est pas nouveau comme info ! Il y a quelques lustres (8 pour être précis) on devait ensemencer des boites de Petri en cours de bio et le prof avait suggéré aux barbus et moustachus de secouer leurs pilosités au dessus. Le résultat au bout de quelques jours de culture fut impressionant


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *Danny Cipriani fait monter la température*


Il a plus de souci à la faire monter sur le terrain, je trouve.


----------



## patlek (26 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *Les barbus séduisent les femmes* mais cela pourrait être dangereux !



" Une barbe contiendrait les mêmes bactéries que celles retrouvées sur la cuvette des WC."

Quand un barbu va aux toilettes, on ne sait pas exactement pour y faire quoi...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> " Une barbe contiendrait les mêmes bactéries que celles retrouvées sur la cuvette des WC."



Les même que dans les coupelles de cacahuètes dans les pubs, les même incrustées dans les touches de ton clavier, les mêmes que sur les poignées de portes de ton entreprise, les mêmes sur le leviers de vitesse de ta voiture et enfin, les mêmes sur la tétine de ton bambin. 
Bref, les mêmes que tu as dans l'intestin et qui t'aident à assimiler ce que tu as digéré


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les même que dans les coupelles de cacahuètes dans les pubs, les même incrustées dans les touches de ton clavier, les mêmes que sur les poignées de portes de ton entreprise, les mêmes sur le leviers de vitesse de ta voiture et enfin, les mêmes sur la tétine de ton bambin.
> Bref, les mêmes que tu as dans l'intestin et qui t'aident à assimiler ce que tu as digéré


Oui mais comme pour les smartphones (pro et perso) tu les transportes toujours avec toi, elles (les bactéries) te suives tout le temps t'en fait profiter ta femme et tes enfants ...


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2015)

--> *Votre site internet devrait être suffisamment simple pour qu'une personne saoule puisse l'utiliser* ... c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est l'autre !


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2015)

Le projet de loi sur le renseignement expliqué ligne par ligne.

_Cet article est exceptionnellement accessible à tous pendant 24 heures, il sera ensuite réservé à nos abonnés._


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le projet de loi sur le renseignement expliqué ligne par ligne.
> 
> _Cet article est exceptionnellement accessible à tous pendant 24 heures, il sera ensuite réservé à nos abonnés._



J'avais entendu parler de ce projet , mais je n'avais pas encore pu le lire 
fort intérréssant


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2015)

À côté, le Patriot Act c'est Disneyworld. Sarkosy en a rêvé en mouillant son pyjama ; Hollande l'a fait.


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2015)

Vous savez évidemment tous ce qu'a évoqué *le Procureur de la République de Marseille* concernant le co-pilote seul aux commandes lors du crash et qui a "volontairement" amorcé cette descente (le pourquoi du comment ... on verra plus tard).

D'aucuns préconisent de remplacer le commandant ou le co-pilote qui s'absente de la cabine par un steward ... certes mais si le steward devient fou et s'attaque au pilote que se passe-t-il ? ... Ce ne sera pas un remake des *Tontons flingueurs* quand même !

Je recommande plutôt d'installer des chiottes dans la cabine ou pour le moins d'utiliser une bouteille en plastique de la marque _Evian_ par exemple et ce dès que l'on survole un secteur montagneux pour pisser dedans et un seau pour la grosse commission ... les pilotes ont aussi droit de faire _pipi_ et _caca _après tout ... mais dans un petit coin ... on sait depuis 48 heures que cela est très dangereux !

Il faudra aussi séparer les deux pilotes par une cloison munie d'un vitre blindée pour éviter qu'ils se battent entre eux et le fin du fin serait d'interdire les pilotes dans les avions soit en formant les passagers plusieurs mois avant le voyage aux "notions" de pilotage et "éventuellement" de décollage et d’atterrissage (ce dernier point n'ayant pas été abordé par nos intellectuels _Ben ladistes_ lors de leurs entraînements aux USA ... après on ne peut pas les blâmer d'avoir voulu atterrir sur des tours ... mêmes jumelles !)

Autre solution : des avions Google avec pilotage automatique du décollage jusqu'à l’atterrissage" ... sans aucun pilote à bord.

Bref ... c'est un sujet bien triste mais des sujets bien tristes on en entend parler depuis janvier 2015 (que ce soit des attentats ou des suicides voire des attentats suicides comme ça on réconcilie les _sectaires_ avec les _suicidaires_) aussi ai-je bien involontairement (cela ne me ressemble pas du tout ... vous connaissez bien la _Miss Tique_ qui se prend ou s'éprend de _Mistik_) voulu mettre une "grosse" "petite" mais "très lourde" touche d'humour dans un montagne de déluge. Déjà trois accidents d'avions bizarroïdes : un qui disparaît en Asie (pas de traces), un autre qui s'écrase dans le désert (des traces on en voit plus trop vu que l'avion s'est comporté comme une taupe ... or même dans du sable un crash ça fait mal !), un troisième avec un pilote ayant "une volonté de détruire" un avion (si on ne peut même plus compter sur les Allemands alors on est foutus !)

Qui pense prendre l'avion cet été ?

Qui pense faire une croisière cet été (confer notre charmant commandant italien du *Concordia* qui aimait un peu trop s'approcher des côtes et qui a noyé son paquebot avec accessoirement ses clients en ayant bien veillé à quitter son navire avant tout le monde) ?

Bon ben moi je vais peut être voyager en sous-marin ... après tout notre planète n'a de terre que son nom vu que l'on a 3/4 d'eau sur ce vaste océan d'amertume !

Bon week-end les _Z_amis et dormez sur vos deux oreilles ... vous pourriez en perdre une lors d'un accident de voiture, de car ou de train !


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À côté, le Patriot Act c'est Disneyworld. Sarkosy en a rêvé en mouillant son pyjama ; Hollande l'a fait.



Comme quoi on peut avoir la réputation d’être quelqu’un de mou, être surnommé Flanby ou fraise des bois, et sortir de son chapeau des textes de loi que d’autres n’ont pas eu les baloches d’assumer.

Il n’y a pire eau que l’eau qui dort…


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Vous savez évidemment tous ce qu'a évoqué *le Procureur de la République de Marseille* concernant le co-pilote seul aux commandes lors du crash et qui a "volontairement" amorcé cette descente (le pourquoi du comment ... on verra plus tard).
> (…)


Le nombre de personnes dans le poste de pilotage, la porte des chiottes, etc. Si le co-pilote fait un sort à son commandant, ou l'inverse, il reste seul. Donc qu'importe.

Y'a combien de pilotes d'avions de ligne en exercice dans le monde ? Tu ne peux pas empêcher un type de disjoncter, et les possibilités de le prévoir sont très limitées, malgré toutes les précautions prises par les compagnies dans leur recrutement.

En avion, le problème n°1 est la gravité. Tout ce qui monte finit par redescendre. Le reste n'est que péripéties.

Cent-quarante-neuf personnes n'ont pas eu de chance. Ils étaient sur le mauvais avion, avec la mauvaise personne au mauvais endroit.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Vous savez évidemment tous ce qu'a évoqué *le Procureur de la République de Marseille* concernant le co-pilote seul aux commandes lors du crash et qui a "volontairement" amorcé cette descente (le pourquoi du comment ... on verra plus tard).
> 
> D'aucuns préconisent de remplacer le commandant ou le co-pilote qui s'absente de la cabine par un steward ... certes mais si le steward devient fou et s'attaque au pilote que se passe-t-il ? ... Ce ne sera pas un remake des *Tontons flingueurs* quand même !
> 
> ...





Je vais prendre l'avion cet été sans penser a cela

Triste histoire mais je doute d'une réponse reelle a cet accident , l'affaire seras vite étouffée

Condoleances aux familles


----------



## mistik (26 Mars 2015)

--> Un peu d'amour dans ce monde de brutes avec des "*one-arachnide-show*"


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2015)

La Chapelle Sixtine ouvre aux sans-abri et ferme aux touristes


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2015)

Le lobbyiste pro-Monsanto Patrick Moore assure que l’herbicide est potable mais refuse d’en boire 

http://quebec.huffingtonpost.ca/201...-boire-quand-on-lui-en-propose_n_6950988.html






Et je ne sais toujours pas transformer une phrase en lien...


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et je ne sais toujours pas transformer une phrase en lien...



Évite le champ de réponse rapide !
Passe par Plus d'options ! Tu retrouveras le fonctionnement habituel du bouton _lien_.
Ou apprend la balise url !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le lobbyiste pro-Monsanto Patrick Moore assure que l’herbicide est potable mais refuse d’en boire
> 
> http://quebec.huffingtonpost.ca/201...-boire-quand-on-lui-en-propose_n_6950988.html



Il n'est pas fou le type.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Et je ne sais toujours pas transformer une phrase en lien...



Tu saisis ta phrase et tu la sélectionnes. Ensuite dans la barre d'outils de rédaction de message, tu cliques sur l'icône lien, dans l'encadré tu colles l'adresse du lien et tu valides.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Évite le champ de réponse rapide !
> Passe par Plus d'options ! Tu retrouveras le fonctionnement habituel du bouton _lien_.
> Ou apprend la balise url !



Moi, j'y arrive très bien avec le champ de réponse rapide.


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, j'y arrive très bien avec le champ de réponse rapide.


Veinard… 


Himeji a dit:


> Il n'est pas fou le type.


On peut facilement trouver le même genre d'exemple chez certains éleveurs de volailles, maraîchers, etc.


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Qui pense prendre l'avion cet été ?



Seulement si c' est moi qui conduit.
(Ou sont les clignotants?)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Seulement si c' est moi qui conduit.
> (Ou sont les clignotants?)



Tu n'as pas de tendances suicidaires, j'espère.


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de tendances suicidaires, j'espère.


 Tim cook va bien nous pondre une app watch pour ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Tim cook va bien nous pondre une app watch pour ça !



Ah ouais. Une app watch pour piloter un Airbus ou un Boeing depuis le sol. Cool !!!!


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

La solution sera le Google avion ... un point c'est tout ... avant de voir s'élancer l'Apple avion avec sa copie ... le Microsoft avion ... what else ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

--> *Dix villes françaises résumées en une infographie* ... toutefois évitez de regarder Toulouse ... cela vous ferait du mal !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2015)

Bon appétit


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2015)

--> *Insolite : bientôt des gouttes pour voir dans le noir ?*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2015)

Le chômage tuerait entre 10 000 et 20 000 personnes par an

_There is no alternative_, paraît-il.


----------



## Berthold (29 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> La solution sera le Google avion ... un point c'est tout ... avant de voir s'élancer l'Apple avion avec sa copie ... le Microsoft avion ... what else ?


Comme ça, on aura le Google crash, suivi d'un Apple crash copié par un Microsoft crash…


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2015)

Phishing !


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> Ce n'est pas Flamby qui ferait ça : *une vidéo du président slovaque rock-star fait vibrer l'internet 
*
Pour la vidéo c'est : *ICI 
*
Comme quoi à 52 ans on peut encore en faire des choses "cools" ... cela pourrait peut être faire réfléchir les employeurs qui virent les seniors devenus trop chers et considérés comme moins vifs et rentables que les jeunes ... qui eux aussi ont besoin d'avoir leur chance pour avoir un "job" même s'ils sont plus indépendants et moins réceptifs aux ordres que leurs aînés ! 

Votez, il faut que cela change ... purée encore 2 ans ... et Houellebecq qui dans son roman _Soumission_ imagine que Hollande sera réélu ...* *


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon appétit


Tiens! J'ai bien connu cette ville...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)

Ivre, il tente de ranimer... un bateau pneumatique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ivre, il tente de ranimer... un bateau pneumatique



Boire ou ranimer, il faut choisir.


----------



## mistik (29 Mars 2015)

--> Une "*machine à laver increvable*"


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Mars 2015)

Connaissiez-vous les biohackers ?
Moi non, mais le terme fait froid dans le dos.
Celui-ci n'a pas froid aux yeux.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Une "*machine à laver increvable*"



C'est petit joueur.
Dans ma Bretagne, dans un petit coin du champs situé en bas de chez moi, le lavoir est toujours fonctionnel. Il a plus de 100 ans, sa pompe à main est increvable, et les planches en bois toujours d'attaque. Contrairement aux bigoudaines qui s'en servaient, et dont la dernière de sa génération nous a quitté il y a deux ans, hélas.
Bon, fin de la séquence nostalgie


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2015)

Une école maternelle pour adultes


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2015)

--> Nantes : Loire-Atlantique: *Il tente de changer l'heure de son four et y met finalement le feu*


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2015)

--> Un prisonnier britannique monte *une opération de phishing pour s'évader de prison*


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Un prisonnier britannique monte *une opération de phishing pour s'évader de prison*


Ce n'est pas le #28242 ?


----------



## mistik (30 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le #28242 ?


Oui, mais dans la langue de Molière.

--> Bon ben je me rattrape : *un rappeur balance un spectateur monté sur scène*


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Connaissiez-vous les biohackers ?
> Moi non, mais le terme fait froid dans le dos.
> Celui-ci n'a pas froid aux yeux.


Oh ! Ziva ! Nictalope !!!


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une école maternelle pour adultes


Ca existe déjà : ça s'appelle le lycée.


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oh ! Ziva ! Nictalope !!!


N*y*ctalope.


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca existe déjà : ça s'appelle le lycée.


Cela s'appelle le Bac Pro !


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

--> *Une fillette de 4 ans seule dans un bus, en pleine nuit* ... heureusement pas de pédophiles en vue !


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le projet de loi sur le renseignement expliqué ligne par ligne.
> 
> _Cet article est exceptionnellement accessible à tous pendant 24 heures, il sera ensuite réservé à nos abonnés._



-> Loi sur le renseignement : la synthèse des premiers amendements.

_Cet article est exceptionnellement accessible à tous pendant 24 heures, il sera ensuite réservé à nos abonnés._


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2015)

Une réplique culte appelée à disparaitre; "t' as d'beaux yeux, tu sais?"

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/des-cherc...-vision-nocturne-chez-l-humain-142919885.html


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Une réplique culte appelée à disparaitre; "t' as d'beaux yeux, tu sais?"
> 
> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/des-cherc...-vision-nocturne-chez-l-humain-142919885.html


C'est du déjà vu un peu plus haut (#28239 ) avec la _Miss Tique_ n'est-il pas ?


----------



## mistik (31 Mars 2015)

--> *Les actionnistes viennois* ... peut être qu'un jour ils nous découperont en deux "un p'tit gars sympathique tout plein" du _Daesh_ ... why not ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Une réplique culte appelée à disparaitre; "t' as d'beaux yeux, tu sais?"
> 
> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/des-cherc...-vision-nocturne-chez-l-humain-142919885.html



Soit Bigdidou est dans ta liste d'ignorés,
soit tu ne lis pas les posts de tes petits camarades…


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> *La nature est fantastique !*

Espérons qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un poisson d'avril ...


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> *Poisson d'avril* : elle fait croire à une prise d'otages, 30 gendarmes débarquent au bureau de poste


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Les meilleurs poissons d'avril 2015, c'est par : *ICI*


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> *Avec son clip Carmen, le chanteur Stromae s'attaque aux réseaux sociaux*

Je trouve que le clip et qui est l'idée véhiculée sont très intéressants.


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

--> Purée de pois : *Facebook accusé de traquer tous les internautes connectés ou non à son réseau*


----------



## patlek (1 Avril 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Soit Bigdidou est dans ta liste d'ignorés,
> soit tu ne lis pas les posts de tes petits camarades…


Bon, je me rattrape avec une info exclusive:

Des détecteurs de fumée vont etre installé sur internet grace a une nouvelle technologie exclusive!!


----------



## mistik (1 Avril 2015)

@patiek : arrêtez vos pitreries ... vos poissonneries d'avril !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2015)

Un calvaire de lire l'actualité sur internet un 1er avril.

Déjà que les autres jours je me demande souvent s'il s'agit d'une blague, aujourd'hui c'est impossible de faire la différence. 

Vivement demain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2015)

Même les économistes s'y mettent…

*Est-ce qu’avoir un chef d’Etat gaucher est une bonne idée ?*


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Avril 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Même les économistes s'y mettent…
> 
> *Est-ce qu’avoir un chef d’Etat gaucher est une bonne idée ?*



Le côté humoristique du truc m'échappe un peu, mais autant de boulot pour un poisson, ces gens méritent le respect 
Ils auraient sûr aller jusqu'au bout du truc et soumettre leur papier à une revue de psychiatrie ou de psychologie comportementale. Vu l'état de la littérature médicale, nul doute qu'il y aurait pris très au sérieux et aurait donné lieu à de passionnantes controverses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> […]
> Ils auraient sûr aller jusqu'au bout du truc et soumettre leur papier à une revue de psychiatrie ou de psychologie comportementale. Vu l'état de la littérature médicale, nul doute qu'il y aurait pris très au sérieux et aurait donné lieu à de passionnantes controverses.



Ils seraient même capables de censurer les articles porteurs d'un avis contradictoire…  

Selective Publication of Antidepressant Trials and Its Influence on Apparent Efficacy


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2015)

pris de remords


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2015)

Ils remportent l'Euromillions deux fois


----------



## mistik (2 Avril 2015)

--> La méthode Coué pour *gagner deux fois à l'Euromillions 
*
J'ai été grillé par un jurassien bon ben je vais me venger et lui faire peur :

*-->* *Plus de 25.000 étrangers ont rejoint les rangs des jihadistes*


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2015)

Ah Mistik  fait aussi des erreurs ??


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2015)

Trop de pommes tuent la pomme.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2015)

Il pêche un homard de 7,7 Kg


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2015)

Tiens, celle-la on dirait qu'elle a échappé à jurassic et miston39 :
pour un député la lutte contre le tabac encourage le djihadisme

Quand on y réfléchit, en comparant le nombre de morts du à l'un et à l'autre, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, faut continuer .


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2015)

--> *Tabac: le paquet neutre voté par l'Assemblée après un chaud débat*

Pourvu que les djihadistes ne me lisent pas ...* *


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, celle-la on dirait qu'elle a échappé à jurassic et miston39 :
> pour un député la lutte contre le tabac encourage le djihadisme
> 
> Quand on y réfléchit, en comparant le nombre de morts du à l'un et à l'autre, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, faut continuer .



Le monsieur est psychiatre, et il est en liberté.
Il est en théorie en meilleur état que ses patients.
Si ces derniers sont également en liberté, on est inquiet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le monsieur est psychiatre, et il est en liberté.
> Il est en théorie en meilleur état que ses patients.
> Si ces derniers sont également en liberté, on est inquiet.



Par le passé, j'ai travaillé dans le milieu psychiatrique. Mais c'est du personnel dont on s'occupait dans le service où je travaillais et pas des patients. Ça n'empêche que plus d'une fois, je me suis dit que certains membres du service du personnel seraient plus à leur place avec les patients.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2015)

80 Kilos de cocaïne chez Auchan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> 80 Kilos de cocaïne chez Auchan



D'autres ont essayé de planquer de la drogue dans des endroits improbables : ils ont eu des problèmes.


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le monsieur est psychiatre, et il est en liberté.
> Il est en théorie en meilleur état que ses patients.
> Si ces derniers sont également en liberté, on est inquiet.


Dans le passé, on a rencontré divers psychiatres bien plus alarmants ; j'ai le souvenir de Radovan Karadžić, par exemple [il a la réputation d'avoir donné dans la psychiatrie, je ne sais pas s'il est _vraiment_ psychiatre].


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Avril 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Dans le passé, on a rencontré divers psychiatres bien plus alarmants ; j'ai le souvenir de Radovan Karadžić, par exemple [il a la réputation d'avoir donné dans la psychiatrie, je ne sais pas s'il est _vraiment_ psychiatre].



C'est tout de même une spécialité médicale où on trouve (enfin, où j'ai trouvé) beaucoup plus de pervers narcissiques qu'ailleurs, surtout chez ceux qui ont un pouvoir politique au sens large (chefs de service, chefs de pôle, politiques...). J'ai d'ailleurs démissionné de mon dernier poste à cause de l'un de ces personnages.
Mon autre phobie médicale est constituée par les urologues, mais pour des raisons tout à fait différentes, mes expériences de blessures narcissiques avec eux étant d'un tout autre ordre.


----------



## mistik (4 Avril 2015)

--> Un festival proposant une trentaine de *films en audiodescription*


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Avril 2015)

Y en a qui vont passer de mauvaises Pâques, et c'est pas forcément ceux qu'on croirait les plus mal placés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2015)

Il meurt en plein acte sexuel avec un épouvantail.


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Avril 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Il meurt en plein acte sexuel avec un épouvantail.



Alors pour ceux que, comme moi, ce genre de news met en extase (non, je ne me soignerai pas) : lisez le fabuleux "Viande froide et cornichons" d´Edouard Launet (https://itun.es/fr/PxQcB.l).
Vous y trouverez une exploration somptueuse de la littérature médico-légale à propos de toutes les branl..., enfin des actes auto-érotiques avec une pelleteuse ou d'autres objets de bricolage qui se sont terminés sur la table d'autopsie, ou encore d'histoires d'amour avec les aspirateurs à l'origine de gênantes et douloureuses mutilations, des suicides (réussis !) à la scie égoïne...


----------



## Le docteur (5 Avril 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est tout de même une spécialité médicale où on trouve (enfin, où j'ai trouvé) beaucoup plus de pervers narcissiques qu'ailleurs, surtout chez ceux qui ont un pouvoir politique au sens large (chefs de service, chefs de pôle, politiques...). J'ai d'ailleurs démissionné de mon dernier poste à cause de l'un de ces personnages.
> Mon autre phobie médicale est constituée par les urologues, mais pour des raisons tout à fait différentes, mes expériences de blessures narcissiques avec eux étant d'un tout autre ordre.


Je confirme pour les psychiatres (enfin pour les urologues, je n'en sais rien, mais on peut parler des gastro-entérologues, si tu veux )
Déjà le rapport entre les psychologues et leurs très éminents confrères supérieurs qui tient plus du SM non consenti que de la bonne intelligence...


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> *Tour des Flandres : difficile de passer sous l'arche*


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

Un record du monde de natation a l'âge de 100 ans


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> *A Bessières, depuis 1973, l'omelette géante est confectionnée le lundi de Pâques par une Confrérie*


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, celle-la on dirait qu'elle a échappé à jurassic et miston39 :
> pour un député la lutte contre le tabac encourage le djihadisme
> 
> Quand on y réfléchit, en comparant le nombre de morts du à l'un et à l'autre, c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, faut continuer .


Qu'est-ce ça va être le jour où il va découvrir l'existence des bars à chichas ?!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2015)

Une baguette bien garnie


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2015)

--> *La ville de Saint-Omer compte deux fois plus de salon de coiffure qu'ailleurs dans le Nord* ... si vous êtes chauve inutile de vous y rendre !


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2015)

--> *Une batterie aluminium-ion pour un smartphone chargé en une minute*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2015)

Record éphémère


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2015)

--> Qui veut se taper la "*pine des Rameaux*" ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Qui veut se taper la "*pine des Rameaux*" ?



Edit après recherches : ce n'est pas original et ni propre à ce boulanger. C'est une tradition locale, centenaire en Charente.


----------



## mistik (8 Avril 2015)

--> USA : les papiers d'un *divorce transitent par Facebook avec l'aval du tribunal*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2015)

Drogué et dépouillé par une mamie de 73 ans lors d'un karaoké


----------



## subsole (9 Avril 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Drogué et dépouillé par une mamie de 73 ans lors d'un karaoké


Comment dit on déjà, c'est dans les vieux pots … ou c'est dans les vielles peaux ?


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2015)

Une nouvelle enquète pour Tintin:

*Un milliard de dollars disparus des banques moldaves*


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Drogué et dépouillé par une mamie de 73 ans lors d'un karaoké


Si l'on ne peut plus faire confiance aux mamies ... mama mia on est mal bourré ... pardon mal barré


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Une nouvelle enquète pour Tintin:
> 
> *Un milliard de dollars disparus des banques moldaves*


Arrêtons de patiner davantage ... encore un coup de Poutine ! ^^


----------



## mistik (9 Avril 2015)

--> _Comme quoi_ ... *de la fibre à 2 Gb/s symétriques pour les particuliers, aux États-Unis* ... _Comcast_ !


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2015)

--> *Le chat monte ou descend ?*


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2015)

il descend, par rapport à la forme des marches et surtout l'attitude du félin


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2015)

macinside a dit:


> il descend, par rapport à la forme des marches et surtout l'attitude du félin



Idem...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Idem...



Idem.


----------



## mistik (10 Avril 2015)

--> Vous ne savez pas quoi faire ce week-end ? ... *Amateurs de sensations fortes et d’événements farfelus, la compétition de ce week-end à Pech-David est faite pour vous*...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2015)

Phoque You !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2015)

Un os de babouin dans le squelette de Lucy


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Avril 2015)

Je ne connaissais pas les propriétés adhésives du polyéthylène glycol, mais ce dont je suis certain, c'est que c'est le principe actif d'excellents laxatifs.
Et là je dis : recoller une tête avec un laxatif, il fallait y penser. C'est dans la rupture qu'on reconnaît les génies.
Volontiers pusillanime pour tout ce qui est bricolage, j'ajouterais un peu de ruban adhésif pour consolider le montage, mais bon, ça risquerait d'en faire exploser les coûts déjà conséquents.


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un os de babouin dans le squelette de Lucy


De toute manière même si c'est _hélas_ un morceau ce babouin il faut _Lucy faire_ et c'est là qu'est l'_os_ !


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2015)

--> Ils sont drôles ces américains ... voyez la réaction d'*une mère de 6 garçons qui apprend qu'elle va avoir une fille* ...


----------



## patlek (12 Avril 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *Le chat monte ou descend ?*



Et il gagne combien, le chat?


----------



## mistik (12 Avril 2015)

--> *L'épave d'un bateau japonais emporté par le tsunami de 2011 refait surface au large de l'Orégon*


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Avril 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *L'épave d'un bateau japonais emporté par le tsunami de 2011 refait surface au large de l'Orégon*



Ouai, ben ça, c'est typiquement le genre de bateau, tu montes dedans avec quelques potes et leurs copines, t'entends tout de suite une musique hyperangoissante, tu le visites quand même, et t'es le seul à en ressortir vivant. 
Et encore, tôt ou tard, tu monteras dans la version 2 du bateau un jour où tu t'y attendras pas du tout, et, là tu y resteras.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

--> Une Allemande enceinte de quadruplés à 65 ans


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> --> Une Allemande enceinte de quadruplés à 65 ans



Et c'est le journal Le Progès qui le dit...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Avril 2015)

Hum, certainement une patriote qui met sa personne à contribution pour combler le déficit démographique du pays comme elle le peut.  :^°


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2015)

France : terribles révélations sur la surveillance massive


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2015)

--> *La DARPA développe des logiciels capables de s'adapter seuls durant 100 ans*


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Le trésor du "City of Cairo" enfin retrouvé


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

L'ancien iPad du pape vendu 30.500 dollars


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'ancien iPad du pape vendu 30.500 dollars



J'espère qu'il a désactivé son compte iCloud avant.
Quelque chose me dit qu'une demande d'aide du genre "le pape m'a vendu son iPad, mais je n'arrive pas à le restaurer sans connaître son mot de passe, comment je fais?", ça passera pas bien dans les forums.


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2015)

On pourrait essayer de connaître son mot de passe. Genre "FiatVoluntasTua" etc.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

Doubs : 11 élus s'affichent nus pour faire ralentir les voitures


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2015)

C'est moi ou ton lien est mort ?

Bon, tant pis, je l'ai trouvé ailleurs et ça ne m'inspire qu'une seule pensée : "À quand la réelle parité homme-femme en politique ?"


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2015)

--> *Jawbone et American Express veulent vous faire payer avec votre bracelet connecté*


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2015)

--> *MOOC : l'essor des cours en ligne ouverts à tous*


----------



## mistik (15 Avril 2015)

--> *Snoop Dogg investit dans une application qui livre du cannabis*


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2015)

le "smic" à 5 400 euros dans sa start-up


----------



## mistik (16 Avril 2015)

--> "*Cathédrale Man*"


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2015)

Pédagogie

Eh bé...


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2015)

Y aurait-il moyen de le choper quelque part ce programme ?
J'aurais comme une envie de confronter mes capacités cognitives à la pédagogie applicable à l'adulte en devenir (pour une meilleur construction du soi, en adéquation avec l'environnement contemporain).

J'aime beaucoup le : *«Aller de soi et de l'ici vers l'autre et l'ailleurs»*


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

Le chômage passible d’amendes


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2015)

En somme, il s'agit de pénaliser les non-productifs.
L'étape d'après c'est quoi ?
Une balle dans la tête ?
Les suivants sur la liste c'est qui ?
Les handicapés, les vieux ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Pédagogie
> 
> Eh bé...



Ça me rappelle le "référentiel bondissant" qui est...

un ballon !


----------



## patlek (17 Avril 2015)

"*«Aller de soi et de l'ici vers l'autre et l'ailleurs»

Il ont trop regardé "toy stoy...






*


----------



## Grug (17 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Pédagogie
> 
> Eh bé...




L'éducation nationale a toujours eu un vocabulaire bien spécifique, le référentiel bondissant cité plus haut en est un bel exemple.
L'exemple  du "milieu aquatique profond standardisé" est dans la même veine, bien que beaucoup plus évident. 
En même temps, faire preuve de précision, c'est important.
Les buts évoqués dans l'article n'ont rien de ridicules (si ce n'est le décalage de vocabulaire).

Mais bon, citer un article du Figaro 2015 sur l'éducation ça c'est amusant.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> le "référentiel bondissant"


Il faut vraiment que je me procure ce manuel de pédagogie.
Ça fait trop longtemps que je répète à ma gamine : "Fais ce que je dis et pas ce que je fais".
J'ai besoin de vocabulaire pour lui sortir des conneries sans que ça se voit.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2015)

Grug a dit:


> Mais bon, citer un article du Figaro 2015 sur l'éducation ça c'est amusant.


Je ne suis pas sectaire, moi, môssieu, je suis les RSS de gauche et de droite, si tant est que la gauche existe encore


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2015)

Grug a dit:


> En même temps, faire preuve de précision, c'est important.


Je ne sais pas. Il faudrait que l'EN nous donne sa définition de "précision" pour qu'on comprenne bien.

_Piscine_ ou _nager_ ça me semble très précis comme termes, de même que _rédiger_.

Mais je dois être un peu tordu, sans doute pour cela que l'EN et moi ne nous sommes pas très bien entendus. Impossible de se comprendre.


----------



## Grug (17 Avril 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Il faudrait que l'EN nous donne sa définition de "précision" pour qu'on comprenne bien.
> …



C'est dans le référentiel.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2015)

Ca y est : j'ai trouvé le nouveau programme pédagogique :


----------



## loustic (18 Avril 2015)

"Reculer l'impossible" ne se trouve pas dans le nouveau programme pédagogique.
_Impossible_ n'est pas français.


----------



## mistik (18 Avril 2015)

--> *Une belle-mère a la peau plus dure qu'un tatou* ... t'as tout compris ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2015)

Je sais qu'il ne faut pas grand chose à un ricain pour sortir son révolver mais je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qu'ils ont contre les tatous.


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2015)

Il avait quoi comme flingue ? et comme balles ? Sur que c'était pas un lance missile à tête chercheuse ?_
Son tir tue le malheureux animal mais la balle ricoche sur la carapace, transperce la clôture, traverse la porte d'une maison et atteint la belle-mère de Harry au dos. A 100 mètres de là._

Mais la police enquète : 
_«Les circonstances, la trajectoire, toute cette situation est inhabituelle», a reconnu, circonspect, Bill Smith, l'inspecteur chargé de l'enquête._

Tu m'étonnes, Simone !


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Il y a une catégorie de personne qui sortent un fusil quand ils voient traîner la moindre bestiole devant chez eux. Si quelqu'un a une preuve scientifique que ce sont réellement des êtres humains, dotés d'un système nerveux central adéquat, je suis preneur.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2015)

--> *Des zèbres gambadent en liberté dans les rues de Bruxelles*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2015)

Les réformes structurelles du marché du travail (plus de souplesse dans les contrats de travail et patati et patata), ça sert à rien.

C'est du moins ce que constatent les experts du FMI, dans leur analyse de l'impact des différents types de réformes structurelles sur la productivité et, à terme, la croissance potentielle (_World Economic Outlook_, avril 2015, p. 106) : http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2015/01/pdf/text.pdf







Podemos-Syriza-FMI : même combat !


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

On est bien d'accord : le FMI constate que ses méthodes ne marchent pas ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> On est bien d'accord : le FMI constate que ses méthodes ne marchent pas ?


Ah si ça marche : l'impact négatif maximal est de -0,5% (de quoi, j'en sais rien). Enfin comme je dis toujours my rosbeef language étant ce qu'il est le tableau du cratès j'y entrave à peine plus que pouic. 

Tout le monde n'est pas bilingue, surtout les vieux cons comme moi à qui on a enseigné (!) le britiche à la fin des années soixante.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah si ça marche : l'impact négatif maximal est de -0,5% (de quoi, j'en sais rien). Enfin comme je dis toujours my rosbeef language étant ce qu'il est le tableau du cratès j'y entrave à peine plus que pouic.
> 
> Tout le monde n'est pas bilingue, surtout les vieux cons comme moi à qui on a enseigné (!) le britiche à la fin des années soixante.



Vu que c’est dans la colonne « Finance and Business », on peut supposer que l’impact doit se situer quelque part par là.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> On est bien d'accord : le FMI constate que ses méthodes ne marchent pas ?



Il y a longtemps que les experts du FMI le pensent, sans avoir toujours eu la capacité ou le courage de le faire entendre dans les publications qui comptent. L'aveu d'Olivier Blanchard, directeur des études du FMI, début 2013, sur la sous-estimation des multiplicateurs budgétaires dans la zone euro, a été un déclic. Mais les zélateurs de l'austérité en Europe ne feront pas leur aggiornamento de sitôt, comme le prédisait Gabriel Colletis il y a déjà deux ans : http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...es-zelateurs-de-l-austerite_1823437_3234.html

Romuald : le tableau indique juste que, après observation, l'impact des réformes affectant la réglementation du travail dans le sens d'une plus grande flexibilité apparaît comme nul ou même négatif sur les facteurs de croissance, contrairement à ce que l'on cherche, en France comme ailleurs, à nous vendre comme la "seule politique économique possible". De fait, là où elles ont été engagées, les réformes du marché du travail préconisées par la Commission européenne se sont avérées incapables de faire baisser significativement le chômage ou de relancer l'économie, ce qu'avaient également noté des experts travaillant pour l'OIT (https://initiativegrecqueaparis.wor...encore-aggrave-le-chomage-par-ludovic-lamant/).


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2015)

La véto, le chat et la flèche.

Born in the USA… dead in Texas.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Le problème, c'est qu'on est vraiment entré dans une course en avant que plus personne ne semble prêt à arrêter. Il apparaît de plus en plus clairement que le comportement des "socialistes" français n'est pas un accident (faute de jugement) mais que ces gens-là savent parfaitement ce qu'ils font (leur dernière trahison dans sa grossièreté, ne fait que montrer qu'ils savaient avant même d'être élus, ce qu'ils feraient une fois qu'ils le seraient).
Clairement, les peuples n'ont plus la main.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La véto, le chat et la flèche.
> 
> Born in the USA… dead in Texas.


Licenciée, c'est la moindre des choses. Une véto avec ce genre de comportement, il faut carrément lui sucrer son diplôme.
Les menaces de mort, c'est débile, mais là apparemment, on a affaire à une personnalité trop inquiétante pour la laisser exercer (et pas d'erreur possible : photo de la conne satisfaite de sa conduite, et commentaire mentionnant sont boulot !)


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2015)

--> *La bière au collagène*


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

On est bien d'accord. Tous ceux qui en boivent savent d'où vient ce collagène (peptides ou technologie plus ancienne, d'ailleurs?)


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2015)

--> *Un bateau à la dérive sauvé par des kitesurfeurs*


----------



## Le docteur (20 Avril 2015)

Sympa. Moins sympa, les commentaires FNistes en-dessous...


----------



## mistik (20 Avril 2015)

--> *Un labrador sain et sauf grâce à l'intervention de 12 policiers au total*

A l'attention du docteur, il s'agit d'un croisé-labrador mais il n'y a aucune arrière pensée FN ... même si c'est un "croisé" ... et pour ce qui est du commentaire précédent je ne suis pas responsable de ce que pense le quidam **


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2015)

Nouvelle-Zélande :un hamburger au cafard chez McDo


----------



## subsole (21 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nouvelle-Zélande :un hamburger au cafard chez McDo


C'est un fait, il manque quelque chose dans nos hamburgers Européen, faut il attaquer McDo ?


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2015)

--> La *religion au travail* en lieu et place du travail comme religion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2015)

Un train japonais atteint la vitesse de 603 km/h, nouveau record du monde


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2015)

--> *Kermit la grenouille de verre*


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2015)

Sa mère biologique est sa collègue de bureau


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2015)

Un train parcourt 1,5 Km sans conducteur


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2015)

--> *Une fillette possédée terrorise les passagers d'un métro*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2015)

L'Oklahoma reconnaît officiellement la responsabilité de l'injection souterraine de fluides de fracturation dans la multiplication des séismes : Oklahoma Acknowledges Wastewater From Oil and Gas Wells as Major Cause of Quakes

Des explications en français ici : http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...iste-fait-trembler-la-terre_3150329_3244.html


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2015)

Un agneau à 5 pattes


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2015)

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...d-stade-de-lyon-un-senateur-intervient/553160

Y'a vraiment rien d'autre à foutre en France en ce moment.


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2015)

--> Le *Haka*_pable_ a 3 ans !


----------



## mistik (22 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un agneau à 5 pattes


Pauvre petite bestiole.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Le *Haka*_pable_ a 3 ans !


Pauvre petite bestiole.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2015)

il court nu derrière la prostituée


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> il court nu derrière la prostituée


La prochaine fois il gardera son froc et ne laissera sortir que ce dont il a besoin avec la dame.


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2015)

--> Il n'était plus du tout _at_*tiré par son PC* ! ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> Il n'était plus du tout _at_*tiré par son PC* ! ^^


Il n'avait qu'à faire ça à la hache ou au marteau mais il n'y a plus personne pour le travail manuel.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2015)

Il y a tout de même quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond chez ce type.
Il a acheté un flingue exprès !
Sous le coup de la colère et dans un grand cri de rage, impuissant à régler la solution autrement qu'avec violence, je veux bien croire qu'on soit tenté de se farcir la bestiole à coup de pied, voire de la fracasser en la jetant au sol.
Mais penser à une exécution par arme à feu...
se procurer l'arme (comment d'ailleurs ? Cynisme ultime, en profitant des rares moments de lucidité de l'ordi pour aller commander un flingue sur internet ? tu vois le tableau ?), il y a donc préméditation,
trainer l'ordi dans une ruelle, à l'écart, mode règlement de compte
et l'abattre froidement.
Faut être jobard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> . se procurer l'arme (comment d'ailleurs ? Cynisme ultime, en profitant des rares moments de lucidité de l'ordi pour aller commander un flingue sur internet ?



Justement, c'est ça qui est fort : arriver à passer une commande sur Internet entre 2 plantages du PC.


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> […]trainer l'ordi dans une ruelle, à l'écart, mode règlement de compte
> et l'abattre froidement.
> Faut être jobard.


D'après l'article, le type vend des herbes homéopathiques… Faut croire qu'il n'a rien contre les montées de moutarde dans le nez (Nasus mostardis 9CH)… ni contre les plantages informatiques (Ouindosis 95CH).


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2015)

95CH pour le Ouindosis,  c'est pas trop pas assez fort ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (24 Avril 2015)

N'empêche, si Homeo partie, c'est juliette qui doit être malheureuse.


----------



## mistik (24 Avril 2015)

--> Un *jockey* un peu cucul la praline


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Avril 2015)

Notre loi Bioéthique nous protège-t-elle ou nous fait-elle prendre un gros retard, ou les deux ?
Je n'ai pas la réponse, mais c'est écrit dans la news, les faits sont là : http://www.allodocteurs.fr/maladies...ation-genetique-d-embryons-humains_16161.html


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

Le Danemark invente le sexe patriotique


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2015)

"le nombre d'actifs ne sera bientôt plus suffisant pour financer les retraites."Argument dont il ne faut pas cesser de dire à quel point il est discutable. Ca n'est valable que si l'on reste dans les répartition des richesses du moment. Si on sort de ce système on sans doute largement de quoi arrêter de se reproduire comme des lagomorphes crétins grâce à l'augmentation de la productivité. Et les danois aussi.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Avril 2015)

L'effet collatéral de tout ça, c'est qu'alors que ce samedi matin s'annonçait paisible, en allant chercher ce que peut bien être un lagomorphe, voilà que je vois qu'il existe sur cette Terre de charmantes petites bêtes à poils nommées pika, me révélant l'origine du pokemon pikachu (je vais pouvoir faire mon malin au déjeuner). Mais, surtout, 47 ans de certitudes s'effondrent en apprenant que le lapin n'est pas un rongeur. Pour les danois, je ne sais pas, par contre.
Je ne te dis pas merci, Le docteur, foutu samedi, du coup


----------



## Berthold (25 Avril 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais, surtout, 47 ans de certitudes s'effondrent en apprenant que le lapin n'est pas un rongeur.


Hé oui… absence de baculum oblige…


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2015)

Puisque le samedi est déjà pourri, en rajouter une couche ne devrait pas vous chagriner, non ?

Ben moi si


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2015)

La Chine veut interdire les stripteases aux enterrement.

Ces bureaucrates manquent de culture. Le striptease peut être autre chose qu'un divertissement obscène, notamment à un enterrement. C'est un rite de renouveau : http://www.mythes-religions.com/201...-deesse-soleil-disparue-amaterasu-ou-demeter/


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> La Chine veut interdire les stripteases aux enterrement.
> 
> Ces bureaucrates manquent de culture. Le striptease peut être autre chose qu'un divertissement obscène, notamment à un enterrement. C'est un rite de renouveau : http://www.mythes-religions.com/201...-deesse-soleil-disparue-amaterasu-ou-demeter/


En plus, s'ils l'enlève, on va se f


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Avril 2015)

Des stripteases aux enterrements ? Ah, ben c'est le jour des révélations. Voilà pourquoi l’père Dupanloup dans son cercueil...


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Hé oui… absence de baculum oblige…


Je viens de réaliser que les singes en avaient un !!! Dire que je croyais que c'était réservé aux phoques...


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2015)

--> *Un article écrit d'une manière insolite en langage informatique ((function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src="//connect.facebook.net/fr_FR/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk')) avec un tatou âge et un bébé entêté* !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2015)

De deux choses l'une, ou bien le tatouage est moche ou alors c'est le bébé.
Du coup, sincèrement, ça craint.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2015)

Il craint ce mec


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2015)

Oui, quitte à se faire tatouer le visage, autant que ça soit pour se donner un air sympa :






Moi qui cherche une nounou pour des potes, je crois que j'ai trouvé mon bonheur, du coup.


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2015)

> … le jeune homme a été très critiqué…



On se demande bien pourquoi…


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2015)

Un gros con réduit en bouillie, Youpi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, quitte à se faire tatouer le visage, autant que ça soit pour se donner un air sympa :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En tout cas, il ne pouvait pas se faire tatouer une tête de con : ça aurait fait pléonasme.


----------



## OlivierMarly (26 Avril 2015)

c'est qui les nasmes?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> c'est qui les nasmes?



Des personnes qui gagnent à ne pas être connues.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2015)

Bordeaux : mécontent de la prestation, un client vole le sac-à-main d'une prostituée


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2015)

Elle achète sa BMW avec 100 000 billets de banque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un gros con réduit en bouillie, Youpi !



Il a surtout raté le tir de sa vie (ou il a touché, mais pas au bon endroit) : « We know 'Gibbo' shot it once, from about 10 yards away, with a 458 [rifle] » (http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/hunter-ian-gibson-crushed-death-5542345). Une cartouche de 458 Winchester magnum fait plus de 8 cm de long et développe une énergie initiale de 6000 à 7000 joules pour des balles de 20 à 30 g.


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2015)

--> Acheter une *Apple Watch* puis contribuer à aider Microsoft avec une commande de Xbox One ... _Amazonus_ ... j'en perds mon latin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2015)

*Le mystérieux bibliophobe du Colorado enfin arrêté.*

Depuis la fin 2014, des livres étaient régulièrement retrouvés au bord ou au beau milieu d'une autoroute du Colorado : https://www.actualitte.com/internat...e-livres-abandonnes-sur-l-autoroute-55501.htm
Le Département des Transports du Colorado en aurait fait ramasser plusieurs centaines au total, parmi lesquels des titres aussi mémorables que _The Best Little Boy in the Whole World_, _The True and Moving Story of Coming to Terms with Being Gay_, _Rocky and Bullwinkle The Movie Official Joke Book_, _Rogue Angel Sacrifice_, ou _Taken by the Viking_.

Le coupable vient d'être identifié : http://www.dailycamera.com/news/ci_27975732/state-patrol-tickets-dumped-books-287-longmont. Glenn Pladsen avait acheté des années auparavant le stock d'une librairie en vue de le revendre à bon prix via Internet. Dans l'incapacité de le faire (il blâme la concurrence d'Amazon, son propre manque de temps et ses problèmes de santé), il s'était résolu à se débarrasser des ouvrages qui encombraient sa cave, en les jetant depuis sa voiture tout en conduisant, durant les trajets entre son domicile et son lieu de travail.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2015)

Reste plus qu'à retrouver l'individu que jette les godasses (jamais la paire complète) qui jonchent les routes françaises et l'affaire sera bouclée.

En même temps, chez moi on préfère que les mecs jettent des godasses sur le bord de la route plutôt que des mégots.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2015)

--> *Freelancer.com sécurisera mieux les paiements grâce à ... Escrow*


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2015)

Escrow...

Manquerait plus que le pdg s'appelle Madoff.


----------



## mistik (27 Avril 2015)

--> *Record du monde du Rubik's Cube pulvérisé ! *


----------



## Berthold (27 Avril 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *Record du monde du Rubik's Cube pulvérisé ! *


Moi aussi j'étais très bon à ce jeu quand j'étais jeune  : je mettais environ ½ heure  à faire les deux premières couronnes , après quoi je posais l'engin dans un coin  et l'oubliais jusqu'à la prochaine fois…


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2015)

Moi j'ai mis 10 minutes à décoller les couleurs et 2 minutes à les recoller dans la bonne position. 
Puis j'ai recommencé mais les ai recollées n'importe comment et le truc est devenu impossible à faire, héhéhé.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi j'ai mis 10 minutes à décoller les couleurs et 2 minutes à les recoller dans la bonne position.
> Puis j'ai recommencé mais les ai recollées n'importe comment et le truc est devenu impossible à faire, héhéhé.


Vicieux.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi j'ai mis 10 minutes à décoller les couleurs et 2 minutes à les recoller dans la bonne position.
> Puis j'ai recommencé mais les ai recollées n'importe comment et le truc est devenu impossible à faire, *héhéhé*.



ergu, sort de ce corps... 
(joke)


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2015)

La dette étudiante qui s'envole aux Sates, bientôt en France ? http://campus.lemonde.fr/campus/art...te-etudiante-aux-etats-unis_4622961_3234.html


----------



## patlek (28 Avril 2015)

Itz ze woarzzz!

RATTTTATATATATATA!! RRATATATATATATATATATA!!!!


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2015)

--> *Des sans abri marqués par des publicités de luxe*


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2015)

Les SMS au volant bientôt obligatoires !

http://www.moto-journal.tv/la-webtv-venue-dailleurs/les-sms-au-volant-bientot-obligatoires


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2015)

En attendant la phase ultime.
Prendre son petit déjeuner (café, croissant) au volant tout en fumant sa clope et en envoyant un sms.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En attendant la phase ultime.
> Prendre son petit déjeuner (café, croissant) au volant tout en fumant sa clope et en envoyant un sms.



On y est déjà.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/driveon/2013/10/30/sex-driving-survey/3311821/

11 % des personnes interrogées dans un sondage américain reconnaissent avoir déjà eu une activité sexuelle en conduisant. 19 % déclarent avoir mangé au volant en utilisant des couverts. Seuls 4 % auraient déjà lu tout en conduisant.

J’en tire la conclusion qu’il y a un gros travail à faire aux États-Unis pour réhabiliter la pratique de la lecture.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Avril 2015)

J'attends de voir la caméra caché pour tester les autres activités, censément obligatoires au volant.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2015)

Tu dois pouvoir trouver des vidéos illustrant les fameux 11%.
Ça suffit pas qu'ils soient distraits par leurs activités annexes à la conduite, en plus ils se filment.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2015)

Et faire l'amour tout en conduisant ... un petit test ?


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2015)

--> *L'Allemagne fidèle alliée de la France espionnait nos politiques pour le compte de la NSA*


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2015)

L'amant mange le coeur d'un rival amoureux


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu dois pouvoir trouver des vidéos illustrant les fameux 11%.
> Ça suffit pas qu'ils soient distraits par leurs activités annexes à la conduite, en plus ils se filment.


Effectivement


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'amant mange le coeur d'un rival amoureux


C'est complètement barbare : jamais je n'aurais mangé le cœur de mes rivaux. Des nazes pareils, ils avaient forcément très mauvais goût.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Des nazes pareils, ils avaient forcément très mauvais goût.


Ça se discute, puisque finalement ils ont les mêmes goûts que toi.


----------



## mistik (30 Avril 2015)

Comme demain c'est le Premier mai et qu'on ne doit rien faire du moins tout sauf travailler et que demain je ne pourrai pas poster de "l'insolite" car poster une actualité amusante ou pas c'est du travail, je me suis dit que je pourrais prendre un peu d'avance puisque travailler aujourd'hui est possible et donc vous faire passer 55 minutes de drôlerie avec des *souris blanches, Schumacher, la Police et des demoiselles djihadistes avant l'heure*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2015)

*En Islande, il est désormais interdit de tuer les Basques*

Une attraction de moins pour le tourisme islandais.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

Une amende de plus de 54 000 euros pour un excès de vitesse de 20km/h


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une amende de plus de 54 000 euros pour un excès de vitesse de 20km/h


Oui mais…


> _[Le contrevenant]_ pourra toutefois payer sans trop problème. La raison ? Celui-ci est en réalité millionnaire et _[depuis]_ les années 1920, les […] infractions sont […] calculées sur la base des revenus.


Ne me trouvant pas dans les tranches supérieures des revenus, je suis _pour_ que ce type de mesures s'applique en France.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2015)

Pareil. 
En fait les contraventions posent deux problèmes :
- elles sont parfois impayables pour les petits revenus
- elles ne dissuadent absolument pas les gros revenus
Là, problème réglé. Moi qui croyait que c'était infaisable, je réalise  que les finlandais le font.

PS : "actionnaire", c'est son métier ???


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2015)

Autre truc anormal : les flash automatiques au feu peuvent faire des dommages collatéraux et j'ai eu l'occasion de réaliser que vu les risques qu'on encoure, il vaut mieux éviter d'aller expliquer gentiment qu'on avait de (grosses) circonstances atténuantes en croyant que la "bonne foi" suffit. Parce que sans avocat et en étant honnête on court au retrait de permis.
Quant on se renseigne on réalise le protocole courant de ceux qui contestent les amendes pour excès de vitesse : on déboule avec avocat et on s'en tient à un gros mensonge : je n'étais pas dans la bagnole, prouvez que c'était moi. Vous ne pouvez pas le prouver ? Hop ! Gagné.

Bref ! le citoyen de bonne foi court des risques à tenter un recours et le riche connard qui va mentir devant les tribunaux et la jouer sur le mode de "prouvez-le" s'en sort régulièrement.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2015)

-->* Randall Hanke était en plein délire ... mistik euh non ... mystique*


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2015)

l'implant dentaire décapsuleur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bref ! le citoyen de bonne foi court des risques à tenter un recours et le riche connard qui va mentir devant les tribunaux et la jouer sur le mode de "prouvez-le" s'en sort régulièrement.



Oui, mais le riche finira par payer pour ses turpitudes dans l'autre monde. Voir Luc, Chapitre 16, versets 19 et suivants : http://aelf.org/bible-liturgie/Lc/Evangile+de+Jésus-Christ+selon+saint+Luc/chapitre/16


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2015)

cf. Marx sur ce point ...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2015)

J'aime bien ce passage, néanmoins : 





> Celui qui est digne de confiance dans la moindre chose est digne de confiance aussi dans une grande. Celui qui est malhonnête dans la moindre chose est malhonnête aussi dans une grande.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2015)

C'est la bonne journée pour parler de nos acquis sociaux : http://archeo.blog.lemonde.fr/2015/05/01/les-conges-maladie-des-anciens-egyptiens/


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mai 2015)

Des p'trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous...
La version revisitée : http://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...atch-peut-provoquer-des-crises-de-trypophobie


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mai 2015)

On commence à en imprimer des morceaux. Bientôt on pourra imprimer son bébé en entier ?
http://www.egora.fr/sante-societe/innovation/196530-trois-nourrissons-sauves-grace-une-imprimante-3d


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2015)

--> *Selfies vertigineux de grimpeurs ukrainiens*


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mai 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Des p'trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous...
> La version revisitée : http://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...atch-peut-provoquer-des-crises-de-trypophobie


Sartre avait fait une analyse des trous (petits ou gros) passée honteusement inaperçue dans l'Etre et le Néant. Des trous, de la glissade, du visqueux...

Sinon, j'avoue que le bras me fout la gerbe, effectivement.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Mai 2015)

A propos de trous, ces deux là peuvent s'en faire quelques uns dans la cervelle : http://www.lesechos.fr/journal20150...u-siecle-explose-tous-les-records-1115670.php

Je suis qu'au milieu de mon bol de Tsing Tao matinale, pas encore assez en forme pour écrire ce que ça m'inspire, mais whaou, quand même.
Heureusement pour eux qu'ils sont pas finlandais. J'ose pas imaginer ce qu'ils paieraient pour un excès de vitesse.
Quoique, à eux deux, il vont peut-être pouvoir se l'acheter, la Finlande.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> l'implant dentaire décapsuleur



Enfin un implant qui justifie son prix.


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Des p'trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous...
> La version revisitée : http://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...atch-peut-provoquer-des-crises-de-trypophobie


Ouf !
Quelle chance pour tous les tripotphiles !


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On commence à en imprimer des morceaux. Bientôt on pourra imprimer son bébé en entier ?
> http://www.egora.fr/sante-societe/innovation/196530-trois-nourrissons-sauves-grace-une-imprimante-3d


Ben oui, mais faut être abonné à ton truc de médecin pour pouvoir lire 



Bigdidou a dit:


> A propos de trous, ces deux là peuvent s'en faire quelques uns dans la cervelle
> .../...
> pas encore assez en forme pour écrire ce que ça m'inspire


Moi si. Savoir que les sportifs les mieux payés du monde sont ceux qui se foutent officiellement sur la gueule n'est pas pour améliorer ma vision de l'insondabilitude de la connerie humaine.
Ni apporter un rayon de soleil dans ce WE certes prolongé mais profondément pourri. Je sens que la bouteille de poire va encore prendre une claque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2015)

Le 9 mai, Le T-14 enlève le haut.

Photo du nouveau char russe sur plateforme universelle « Armata », chassis dévoilé mais tourelle dissimulée, dans l’attente du défilé de la Victoire sur la Place Rouge. Tout l’inverse des femen, en somme…







En plus gros : https://data.archive.moe/board/k/image/1430/50/1430508206038.jpg
Pour les amateurs, orgie de tankporn sur http://tanknutdave.com/armata-t14-main-battle-tank/


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2015)

--> *A quelle heure les hommes préfèrent-ils faire l'amour ?*


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2015)

Des positions sexuelles pour dépister la maladie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Le 9 mai, Le T-14 enlève le haut.
> Photo du nouveau char russe sur plateforme universelle « Armata », chassis dévoilé mais tourelle dissimulée, dans l’attente du défilé de la Victoire sur la Place Rouge. Tout l’inverse des femen, en somme…



Tanks a lot !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2015)

Pacquiao s’est enfui parce que son père avait mangé son chien : http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1516/Omn...arce-que-son-pere-avait-mange-son-chien.dhtml

"Manny (Pacquiao) s'est enfui de la maison à 12 ans parce que son père avait mangé son chien", a précisé Freddie Roach, l'entraîneur de Manny Pacquiao . "Il a vécu dans la rue, *il achetait des beignets dans un magasin pour les revendre pour un peu plus cher et survivre*. Il dormait dans un carton. Il s'est ensuite frayé un chemin, est passé pro à 14 ans pour devenir l'homme qu'il est aujourd'hui."

On peut en tirer une loi économique simple : ne mangez pas de chien si vous ne voulez pas encourager l'inflation.


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2015)

--> *Le dromadairautoroute !*


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Pacquiao s’est enfui


Qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2015)

NORWAY: caught a 222 pound Atlantic Halibut






222 livres… Bof. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on en flétan d'histoires. 
http://internationalfishingnews.blogspot.fr/2015/05/norway-caught-222-pound-atlantic-halibut.html


----------



## Berthold (3 Mai 2015)

Ouais… à peine 100 kg… Si je vous parlais de la sardine que j'ai attrapé, seul avec mes petites mains, … enfin non, ce serait trop long.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> on en flétan d'histoires.



Rhôôô...


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2015)

--> *Plusieurs marques ont fait référence à l’arrivée du bébé royal dans leurs publicités*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2015)

Les bâches sont tombées plus vite que prévu, finalement :






C'est beau. Comme un poème. De René Char, évidemment.


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2015)

MOOUUUHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/fait...avec-un-mannequin-c-etait-un-sexagenaire.html

Bon, sérieusement, les filles.... moi aussi, je suis mannequin...

Mon dernier shooting pour une trés grande marque mondiale internationnale de ..monte escalier:






Mon prochain shooting avec un trés grand photographe de renommée internationnale serat pour une grosse boite internationale pour une campagne planétaire pour une marque mondialement connue de couches contre l'inciontinence.
(Je  suis "Top "model, non mais!, pas un vulgaire "mannequin")


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Les bâches sont tombées plus vite que prévu, finalement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un garçon !


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2015)

--> *Bébé, après un apéro il vaut mieux être reconduit par son chauffeur !*


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2015)

J' veux les memes produits!!

https://fr.sports.yahoo.com/news/do...leffet-spectaculaire-131810008--spt.html?vp=1

Avec çà , je devrais arriver a faire mes courses à l' hypermarché le samedi après midi en moins de 8 minutes 30.
et passer l' aspirateur partout chez moi en moins de 1 minutes 30.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2015)

Reste à connaitre l'effet du dopage sur la bagatelle.
Ça doit augmenter les performances, mais de quelle manière ?
Parce que s'il s'agit de gagner 26 secondes sur la durée du rapport...
...ça revient à diviser par 2 chez moi.
Et là c'est sûr que madame va gueuler.
Mais malheureusement, pas de plaisir.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mai 2015)

La testo, au début tu te transformes en bête assoiffée de sexe, le truc à l'équerre en 1/2 seconde au moindre sujet féminin qui passe dans les parages (ou presque). Bon la suite est moins drôle, mais disons que ça te permet de te reposer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2015)

patlek a dit:


> J' veux les memes produits!!
> 
> https://fr.sports.yahoo.com/news/do...leffet-spectaculaire-131810008--spt.html?vp=1
> 
> ...



J'en veux aussi et pour les même raisons.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2015)

Le trafic du RER B perturbé par un dromadaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le trafic du RER B perturbé par un dromadaire



La drogue, c'est mal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> La drogue, c'est mal.



Non, pas de drogue. Juste des Camel.


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2015)

--> Un skateboard à technologie gyroscopique pour un déplacement urbain hors du commun ... *Retour vers le futur *!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Non, pas de drogue. Juste des Camel.



C'est pas du chameaux


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2015)

"Plus belle la vie" crée un scandale


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> "Plus belle la vie" crée un scandale


La prod n'a trouvé que ça pour faire le buz.
Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que l'on tourne pareilles daubes.
A ranger avec grande majorité les séries françaises qui sentent la poussière et le moisi, en un mot hazbeeennn.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2015)

Trois cents morilles ramassées en moins de 10 minutes dans le Jura


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2015)

--> *Le top 10 des clips les plus hot de la musique* ... elle est pas belle la vie !


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mai 2015)

subsole a dit:


> La prod n'a trouvé que ça pour faire le buz.
> Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que l'on tourne pareilles daubes.
> A ranger avec grande majorité les séries françaises qui sentent la poussière et le moisi, en un mot hazbeeennn.



Le plus fabuleux, c'est que je crois me rappeler que Télérama s'en est fait le défenseur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trois cents morilles ramassées en moins de 10 minutes dans le Jura



Gare aux morilles !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2015)

subsole a dit:


> La prod n'a trouvé que ça pour faire le buz.
> Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que l'on tourne pareilles daubes.
> A ranger avec grande majorité les séries françaises qui sentent la poussière et le moisi, en un mot hazbeeennn.



C'est fait pour qu'on en parle. Et visiblement c'est réussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trois cents morilles ramassées en moins de 10 minutes dans le Jura



Des gamelles de morilles. À déguster entre amateurs de contrepets.


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2015)

--> "Je suis tout mou comme si je n'avais plus de muscles" dit Toto ... "ce ne sont pas mes *oignons* !" répondit sa tata


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2015)

Des coquilles vous aimez ?

Allez faire une petit tour ici... http://bescherelletamere.fr ...y'en a des pas mal.


----------



## patlek (8 Mai 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> "Je suis tout mou comme si je n'avais plus de muscles" dit Toto ... "ce ne sont pas mes *oignons* !" répondit sa tata



C' est pour çà que l' on voit certains sportif en sueur pleurer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2015)

Espèce en voie de disparition


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2015)

--> *ces fichiers DNG qui effacent votre bibliothèque de photos*


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

Un PDG chinois invite ses 6 400 salariés sur la Côte d'Azur


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2015)

--> *Un appartement Airbnb ravira les fans de Super Mario*


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

Naissance de  jumelles par deux pères différents


----------



## Jesuisbleu (10 Mai 2015)

C'est effroyable ces histoires!!!


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2015)

--> *Lille : Nord: Un collégien retrouve la tombe d'un soldat oublié de 14-18*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2015)

Au Japon, cela ne signifie pas « Va te faire foutre ! »


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Mai 2015)

Ah ben merde alors.

"Wikipedia, ..., avertit d’ailleurs les japonais d’éviter de l’utiliser contre les Américains et les Britanniques".
Wikipedia ferait pas mal de prévenir les japonais qu'il vaut mieux éviter d'utiliser ce signe contre la QUASI-TOTALITÉ de l'humanité.


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2015)

--> *L'hommage de deux phoques aux soldats russes *

Pauvres bestioles !


----------



## mistik (11 Mai 2015)

--> *Vincent Enyeama s’essaie au Gospel… La mascotte est bourrée…*


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2015)

--> *Un sanglier sème la panique dans la jungle urbaine de Hong Kong*


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Au Japon, cela ne signifie pas « Va te faire foutre ! »


Ça m'en bouche un coin, mon frère !


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2015)

--> *Un ashera qui mobilise des gendarmes de Fontaines sur Saône pour le retrouver, il vaut au bas mot 125 000 $* ... est enfin retrouvé et "rassure" ses maîtres domiciliés dans les Monts d'Or


----------



## inkclub (12 Mai 2015)

*L'Arabie saoudite convoite la présidence du Conseil des droits de l'homme*


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2015)

inkclub a dit:


> *L'Arabie saoudite convoite la présidence du Conseil des droits de l'homme*


Ben quoi ? les droits de l'homme, pas de la femme ni de l'esclave.


Ok, je ---> [ ]


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2015)

inkclub a dit:


> *L'Arabie saoudite convoite la présidence du Conseil des droits de l'homme*


Si ça peut s'acheter alors c'est comme-ci c'était fait.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2015)

Deux "spidermen" escaladent l'une des plus hautes tours du monde


----------



## mistik (12 Mai 2015)

--> *Un enfant atteint d'un cancer détecté grâce à une photo de ses yeux*


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mai 2015)

Le gosse a eu drôlement de la chance que sa mère soit une inquiète pathologique.


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2015)

--> *Le vaisseau spatial Ferrari*


----------



## fedo (13 Mai 2015)

François Hollande se ne gauffre pas uniquement dans les sondages .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2015)

Tidju ! Heureusement pour lui ... S'il avait osé voler une fricadelle il aurait été lynché sur place ! 

http://www.dhnet.be/actu/faits/en-prison-pour-un-saucisson-55521fcd3570fde9b33257b2


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2015)

Actualité amusante pour les antimilitaristes  ???


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité amusante pour les antimilitaristes  ???



C' est parce qu'il avait pas une coiffure funky.


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2015)

fedo a dit:


> François Hollande se ne gauffre pas uniquement dans les sondages .



Ils ont pas eut de la pluie, ces derniers jours, à Cuba??


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité amusante pour les antimilitaristes  ???



Si nous étions une démocratie aussi avancée que la Corée du Nord, nous ferions de même avec le ministre de l'intérieur, le ministre de l'économie, le ministre du travail, le ministre de l'éducation nationale, le ministre de la justice garde des sceaux, le ministre de la santé, etc. Et le président pourrait demander l'asile politique à Cuba.

Ah! Utopie…


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2015)

--> *Jetman et Jetman Junior volent en formation dans le ciel de Dubaï*


----------



## fedo (14 Mai 2015)

une nouvelle espèce d'hominidés découverte au large de Taïwan?


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Au Japon, cela ne signifie pas « Va te faire foutre ! »


Il faudrait arrêter de former au langage des signes les sourds-muets black aux USA par des japonnais... 
ca ne les aide pas quand ils veulent saluer des policiers d'un amical "ô brother!"


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

c'est pas faux!.
La dernière fois que j'ai aidé un japonais, je lui ai collé un pain après qu'il m'ait fait des gestes tendancieux.

Si j'avais su...

"toute ressemblance avec des faits ou des personnes de la vraie vie est absolument fortuite et indépendante de la volonté de mon plein gré"


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/exécution-canon-anti-aérien-ça-marche-105401567.html

le titre est savoureux. Un tuto?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/exécution-canon-anti-aérien-ça-marche-105401567.html
> 
> le titre est savoureux. Un tuto?



Et la news pas fraîche : http://forums.macg.co/threads/actualites-amusantes-ou-pas-v-4.193969/page-1426#post-12884726.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

désolé...
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/en-d...r-chambre-prive-collecte-massive-donnees.html
comme quoi.


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> désolé...
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/en-d...r-chambre-prive-collecte-massive-donnees.html
> comme quoi.


C'est sur, ça va les en empêcher.
C'est marrant tout de même : Aux US on rend la chose illégale, en France on la légalise, mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre ils continueront de faire ce qu'ils veulent avec la bénédiction du gouvernement.


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Mai 2015)

c'est le décalage horaire.


----------



## Berthold (14 Mai 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/exécution-canon-anti-aérien-ça-marche-105401567.html
> 
> le titre est savoureux. Un tuto?


J'ai regardé à deux fois si ce n'était pas une info de type Gorafi, mais non… En plus ça a l'air d'être coutumier pour les exécutions de personnalités de haut rang…


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> ça a l'air d'être coutumier pour les exécutions de personnalités de haut rang…


Bah oui, t'as Kim Jong Un qui fait un signe de la main vers un de ces ministres. Signe que le ministre décode comme un _yo mon frère_ et poliment lui rend la pareille. Sauf que Kim a fait ses études en Europe et le prend comme une insulte à son endroit. Le wazabi lui monte au nez et boum, le ministre reçoit la plus haute distinction pour services rendus !


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2015)

--> *Aux feux, tout le monde tout nu et de profil*


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2015)

100.000 dollars de pourboire posthume pour deux restauratrices de New York


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mai 2015)

"Pendant plus d'un demi-siècle, lorsqu'il était à New York, Ellsworth a dégusté croque-monsieur sans jambon le midi et un steak le soir, toujours arrosé de bourbon Jim Beam."
Deux pensées me viennent à l'esprit :
- Quel est l'intérêt de manger un croque-monsieur sans jambon ?
- Il est donc parfaitement possible de vivre vieux (il meurt à 85 ans) tout en ayant un régime alimentaire de merde.


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Pendant plus d'un demi-siècle, lorsqu'il était à New York, Ellsworth a dégusté croque-monsieur sans jambon le midi et un steak le soir, toujours arrosé de bourbon Jim Beam."
> Deux pensées me viennent à l'esprit :
> - Quel est l'intérêt de manger un croque-monsieur sans jambon ?
> - Il est donc parfaitement possible de vivre vieux (il meurt à 85 ans) tout en ayant un régime alimentaire de merde.


Non, il croquait un monsieur sans jambon c'est-à-dire maigre.
Donc il évitait de manger gras, salé, sucré.
En France il aurait été décoré.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mai 2015)

fedo a dit:


> une nouvelle espèce d'hominidés découverte au large de Taïwan?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mai 2015)

fedo a dit:


> une nouvelle espèce d'hominidés découverte au large de Taïwan?


Ils ne cherchent pas où il faut. Il y en a une à trouver aux alentours des grands stades de foot...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2015)

les feux de signalisation ont-ils un sexe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2015)

La Corée du Nord, pays de tous les fantasmes médiatiques

Si le ministre de la défense nord-coréen réapparaît, on aura l'air malin…


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2015)

Invérifiable, et pourtant plausible, le coiffeur du Kim, pour avoir foiré la coupe de cheveux, aurait été condamné à absorber 50 litres de shampoing à l'aloé vera.
Le pauvre homme aurait rendu l'âme sous l’œil amusé du satrape mal peigné, non sans avoir lâché un dernier pet savonneux.
Il est mort le cul propre, c'est toujours ça de gagné.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mai 2015)

C'est rigolo un journal qui dénonce les méthodes de ses collègues tout en cédant aux sous-titres accrocheurs et faussant la lecture "revenus d'entre les morts", certes au pluriel, laisse croire que c'est le fameux ministre aux lecteurs rapides (soit 90% des lecteurs à la base, les 10 autres ayant pris l'habitude de toute manière de feuilleter le Web d'un derrière distrait).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est rigolo un journal qui dénonce les méthodes de ses collègues tout en cédant aux sous-titres accrocheurs et faussant la lecture "revenus d'entre les morts", certes au pluriel, laisse croire que c'est le fameux ministre aux lecteurs rapides (soit 90% des lecteurs à la base, les 10 autres ayant pris l'habitude de toute manière de feuilleter le Web d'un derrière distrait).



Je trouve au contraire que l'introduction de l'article est plutôt honnête :

« C’est une sorte une règle journalistique tacite qui ne s’applique qu’à la Corée du Nord. Presque tous les médias occidentaux – *et France24 ne fait pas exception* – la respectent scrupuleusement : ignorer l’un des fondamentaux de la profession, la vérification de l’information. »


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2015)

Cratès citant France 24 a dit:


> C’est une sorte une règle journalistique tacite qui ne s’applique qu’à la Corée du Nord. Presque tous les médias occidentaux – *et France24 ne fait pas exception* – la respectent scrupuleusement : ignorer l’un des fondamentaux de la profession, la vérification de l’information.


Ils sont gentils à France 24, parce que c'est loin de ne s'appliquer qu'à ce qui concerne la Corée du Nord. D'une manière générale il faut être le premier, donc on commence par publier, et en cas de dementi on vérifie et le cas échéant on corrige avec ou sans excuses.

Ou alors Martin Bouygues était un Nord Coréen infiltré ?


----------



## mistik (17 Mai 2015)

--> *Recycler des classiques laisse de marbre Disney*


----------



## fedo (18 Mai 2015)

l'e-cigarette sifflera trois fois : 





> «montée en pression, elle a sifflé, et m'a pété à la main»


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2015)

_"Tous les oiseaux ont le droit fondamental de voler dans le ciel et aucun être humain n'a le droit de les garder dans des petites cages en vue de leur commerce ou quoi que ce soit d'autre"._

Arrêt de la Cour suprême de New Delhi (juge Manmohan Singh), en réponse à la plainte d'une association de défense des animaux contre un marchand d'oiseaux (http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...t-le-droit-fondamental-de-voler-dans-le-ciel/).

Libérer les oiseaux c'est bien, mais l'honorable Manmohan Singh aurait réfléchi à deux fois s'il avait connu _Pelagornis Sandersi_ (7 m d'envergure).


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2015)

--> *23 excès de vitesse pour un motard acrobate *


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2015)

--> *23 excès de vitesse pour un motard acrobate *


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2015)

Désolé le site déconne parfois ... moi aussi d'ailleurs ... alors pour me rattraper une petite dernière de derrière les fagots !

--> *Un python amateur de barbecue *


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2015)

--> *Un Raspberry Pi pour pirater une PlayStation 4*


----------



## Average Joe (19 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> _"Tous les oiseaux ont le droit fondamental de voler dans le ciel et aucun être humain n'a le droit de les garder dans des petites cages en vue de leur commerce ou quoi que ce soit d'autre"._
> 
> Arrêt de la Cour suprême de New Delhi (juge Manmohan Singh), en réponse à la plainte d'une association de défense des animaux contre un marchand d'oiseaux (http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...t-le-droit-fondamental-de-voler-dans-le-ciel/).
> 
> Libérer les oiseaux c'est bien, mais l'honorable Manmohan Singh aurait réfléchi à deux fois s'il avait connu _Pelagornis Sandersi_ (7 m d'envergure).


Cet oiseau fait-il partie de cette ancienne famille des Ichtyiornithidés du crétacé supérieur ou des hespérornithidés de la même époque ? Je ne vois pas le corps sur l'illustration.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2015)

Ils dérobent la cloche de l'église


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Cet oiseau fait-il partie de cette ancienne famille des Ichtyiornithidés du crétacé supérieur ou des hespérornithidés de la même époque ? Je ne vois pas le corps sur l'illustration.



Ma science ne s'étend pas jusque là. 
Voir cependant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelagornithidae et http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelagornis_sandersi ou http://www.sci-news.com/paleontology/science-pelagornis-sandersi-largest-ever-flying-bird-02046.html

C'était apparemment un oiseau pêcheur, avec un mode de vie assez semblable à nos albatros contemporains, sauf qu'il devait s'élancer depuis des falaises pour parvenir à planer.

Ça ne devait pas être l'oiseau le plus élégant au monde, avec son petit corps, son bec en gueule de crocodile et ses ailes gigantesques. Mais bon… 

_Le Poète est semblable au prince des nuées
Qui hante la tempête et se rit de l'archer ;
Exilé sur le sol au milieu des huées,
Ses ailes de géant l'empêchent de marcher._


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2015)

poil au nez...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> poil au nez...



Plus précisément, c'était du Baudelaire.
Poil au blair.


----------



## mistik (19 Mai 2015)

--> *Nicolas Sarkozy a fait vibrer le cœur de Marine Le Pen*


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils dérobent la cloche de l'église


Je me demande bien comment on arrive à écouler un cloche de 150kg.


----------



## Berthold (20 Mai 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je me demande bien comment on arrive à écouler un cloche de 150kg.


A priori ils veulent d'abord la couler, pour ensuite écouler le métal…


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Plus précisément, c'était du Baudelaire


Ah zut, j'aurai pourtant juré que c'était du Vigny. 

Nan, j'déconne.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2015)

Une pluie d'araignées s'est abattue sur l'Australie


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2015)

En Corée du Nord, bientôt des exécutions au missile atomique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2015)

Près de 20 % des professionnels de la finance pensent qu'il faut enfreindre la loi pour réussir

Ce sont des pionniers. Ils ont atteint en éclaireurs cet état de la société où « […]  la liberté n’est plus aux yeux d’un peuple avide qu’une condition nécessaire pour la sûreté du commerce d’argent » (Condorcet, _Plan d’un emprunt public avec des hypothèques spéciales_, 1789)…


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2015)

Des profs de maths mis en échec par un casse-tête pour enfants de 8 ans


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2015)

Je ne vois pas où est le probléme, ou alors je me trompe... 



​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2015)

Je crois que tu ne dois utiliser que des chiffres de 1 a 9 si je comprend le site


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des profs de maths mis en échec par un casse-tête pour enfants de 8 ans





Jura39 a dit:


> Je crois que tu ne dois utiliser que des chiffres de 1 a 9 si je comprend le site



Finalement l'erreur est de proposer l'exercice à des enfants de 8 ans si g**gle m'a bien traduit l'article...


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2015)

--> *Iron Man .. arrêtez vos chinoiseries !*


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2015)

Spock au Dr McCoy a dit:
			
		

> Dites-vous bien que si mon anatomie semble différente de la votre, j'en suis ravi.



Est-ce que ça marche aussi pour les hotels d'entreprises ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Finalement l'erreur est de proposer l'exercice à des enfants de 8 ans si g**gle m'a bien traduit l'article...



je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

deux melons vendus aux enchères pour plus de 11.000 euros


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Près de 20 % des professionnels de la finance pensent qu'il faut enfreindre la loi pour réussir
> 
> Ce sont des pionniers. Ils ont atteint en éclaireurs cet état de la société où « […]  la liberté n’est plus aux yeux d’un peuple avide qu’une condition nécessaire pour la sûreté du commerce d’argent » (Condorcet, _Plan d’un emprunt public avec des hypothèques spéciales_, 1789)…


Ca ne serait pas plutôt : 20% le disent (et 100% le pensent)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2015)

Régis a de la famille en Russie.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)

La Franche-Comté devrait bientôt avoir sa propre monnaie


----------



## mistik (24 Mai 2015)

--> *Si vous avez un chat ... prenez-vous pour une mère kangourou ?*


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2015)

Nouvelle blague sur les belges.


Comment fait on pour arreter un voleur belge?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2015)

La Suisse recherche sur internet un descendant de Bismarck pour des raisons fiscale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Nouvelle blague sur les belges.
> 
> 
> Comment fait on pour arreter un voleur belge?



J'adore !!!!!!


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2015)

L'appeulouatche, finalement c'est pour les pauvres


----------



## r e m y (28 Mai 2015)

Arf! J'imagine les kekes dans les tribunes de Roland Garros avec leur appleouache édition,  en train d'essayer de la planquer dans leur manche pour pas montrer qu'ils sont pôvres....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Arf! J'imagine les kekes dans les tribunes de Roland Garros avec leur appleouache édition,  en train d'essayer de la planquer dans leur manche pour pas montrer qu'ils sont pôvres....



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire !
Y'en a un qui, en essayant de la planquer dans sa manche, a malencontreusement bousculé son voisin avec le résultat que l'on connaît : http://www.lalibre.be/light/insolit...adins-en-plein-match-5565f2df35704bb01c820563


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2015)

Il aurait menti sur trois attentats pour complaire à la NSA: le chef du service de renseignement belge avoue

Ce n'est pas en France que cela arriverait. 

Je parle de l'aveu, évidemment.


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Mai 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Je parle de l'aveu, évidemment.


Ça c'est à cause de Guy Mardel si on n'avoue plus rien chez nous


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2015)

--> *La Suisse a enfin percé le mystère des trous dans ses fromages *


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2015)

Ça n'explique pas l'absence de trous dans le gruyere!
Les vaches qui produisent le gruyère sucent des cailloux au lieu de brouter du foin?


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Les vaches qui produisent le gruyère sucent des cailloux au lieu de brouter du foin?


Cher Rémy,

on ne peut pas *"brouter du foin"*...

On broute de l'herbe, ou on mange du foin, selon la saison.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2015)

En Chine, on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde, et surtout pas du Président.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...rackdown-on-dissent-in-the-arts-10282630.html

http://www.lemonde.fr/asie-pacifiqu...s-avec-l-image-du-president_4643144_3216.html

Bah! Un stage de perfectionnement de cinq années en cino-socialisme, tous frais compris, ça ne se refuse pas.


Nota : vous remarquerez que Le Monde n'a pas osé reprendre les œuvres de l'imprudent. Pas folle la guêpe.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2015)

Un million de dollars pour "le meilleur professeur du monde"


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2015)

--> *Le drone haut a-gressé*


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un million de dollars pour "le meilleur professeur du monde"



Hé ben, ce n'est pas avec nos éminents pédagogues du Ministère de la Médiocrité Pour Tous qu'on verra un enseignant de l'EN empocher le jack-pot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2015)

Un inspecteur chargé d'une discipline en lycée professionnel dans notre académie disposait cette année en tout et pour tout de 2200 € pour la formation continue de la totalité des enseignants concernés. Il a reconnu que d'autres disciplines s'en sortaient encore moins bien. Cela peut aussi varier selon les académies, certaines étant mieux dotées que d'autres. Aider les enseignants à devenir meilleurs n'est pas vraiment prioritaire en France.


----------



## mistik (30 Mai 2015)

--> *Bébés Sumo en compét !*


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mai 2015)

Tout ceci me fait penser à de la maltraitance sur enfant, comme les concours de mini-miss.
Bientôt on filera des armes à des gosses pour qu'ils fassent la guerre.
Ah mais, attends...ça existe pas déjà ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2015)

BHL à nouveau entarté par Noël Godin


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2015)

Ça vous dit une villa flottante à 1,6 M€ ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

Berlusconi se trompe de meeting et encourage par erreur un adversaire politique


----------



## mistik (31 Mai 2015)

--> *Napoléon ne fut pas de marbre face à l'ampleur du désastre de Waterloo mais de briques*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2015)

En deux semaines, un tiers de la population des antilopes saïga est décédée au Kazakhstan


----------



## fedo (31 Mai 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> BHL à nouveau entarté par Noël Godin


 enfin une bonne nouvelle. 

sinon terrible chute à l'arrière !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2015)

fedo a dit:


> enfin une bonne nouvelle.



Je n'apprécie pas particulièrement BHL mais ces entartrages à répétition de la même personne, ça ne devient plus drôle du tout. Donc le Gloupier devrait lâcher BHL et trouver d'autres cibles à entarter. Les "têtes à tarte", ce n'est pas ce qui manque.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Je n'apprécie pas particulièrement BHL mais ces entartrages à répétition de la même personne, ça ne devient plus drôle du tout. Donc le Gloupier devrait lâcher BHL et trouver d'autres cibles à entarter. Les "têtes à tarte", ce n'est pas ce qui manque.


Le précédent entartrage remonte à assez loin, il me semble.

De plus, BHL aussi devrait nous lâcher et arrêter de s'étaler dans la sphère médiatique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De plus, BHL aussi devrait nous lâcher et arrêter de s'étaler dans la sphère médiatique.



Je suis d'accord mais c'est un autre problème.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Je suis d'accord mais c'est un autre problème.


C'n'est pas un problème mais plutôt l'élément déclencheur de l'entartage !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

Sa femme est pas mal !!!


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mai 2015)

Je me souviens des conneries lâchées par BHL à un procès de Siné où il disait que la comparaison d’humains avec des bestiaires divers et variés était propre aux discours racistes. Et « grenouille de bénitier », il connaît c’t’andouille ? Sans doute pas plus que la chronologie basique de la Bible ou le suicide de Himmler, visiblement.
Ce gars écrit plus vite qu’il ne réfléchit et il vend ses bouquins comme des petits pains.

Alors, oui, je trouve ça un peu violent les entartages, et je n’approuve pas, mais les conneries que cet individu peut sortir (et l’opprobre qu’il jette sur les philosophes par ses verbiages pseudo-intellectuels) relèvent parfois elles-mêmes de violences.

Quand je pense qu’au procès de Siné en rapport avec l’article qui l’avait fait virer de Charlie il a fallu amener une linguiste pour expliquer « scientifiquement » au tribunal ce que seul un neuneu absolu peut comprendre de travers (en l’occurrence que l’article de Siné n’était pas antisémite)


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sa femme est pas mal !!!


_était_ ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> _était_ ?



Oui pardon était


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2015)

Je vous propose d'en finir en musique avec ce triste sire.


----------



## fedo (31 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Je n'apprécie pas particulièrement BHL mais ces entartrages à répétition de la même personne, ça ne devient plus drôle du tout. Donc le Gloupier devrait lâcher BHL et trouver d'autres cibles à entarter. Les "têtes à tarte", ce n'est pas ce qui manque.



la seule chose qui me gène dans l'entartage à répétition de BHL c'est qu'il puisse se faire passer pour une victime.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2015)

Elle se débarrasse d’un rarissime Apple 1 de 200.000 dollars sans le savoir


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2015)

Faudrait lire les niouzes avant de poster mon bon Jura.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait lire les niouzes avant de poster mon bon Jura.



En effet 
Impardonnable sur ce coup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> En effet
> Impardonnable sur ce coup



Que celui qui n'a jamais péché te jette la première tarte.


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2015)

robertodino devrait garder precieusement son appleouache explosée. Peut-être qu'elle vaudra 200 000 dollar dans 30 ans (un modèle unique de la première série)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2015)

Un rabbin israélien vend en ligne des sex-toys casher


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un rabbin israélien vend en ligne des sex-toys casher


Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables.
Assurément.


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables.
> Assurément.


Mais pas celles-ci, au grand dam des voisins 

Note : le Figaro perdrait-il des lecteurs pour marcher ainsi sur les plate-bandes de Marianne et 20 minutes ?


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Juin 2015)

Ça rigole pas chez les grands bretons.
Y aurait pas comme une mesquine jalousie de la part des voisins et voisines ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2015)

Une "appli" pour trouver l'âme soeur grâce à son chien


----------



## subsole (3 Juin 2015)

Apple va émettre pour la première fois de la dette en yen 

La dernière fois qu'Apple a fait de l'obligataire l'action a pris 20%.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais pas celles-ci, au grand dam des voisins
> 
> Note : le Figaro perdrait-il des lecteurs pour marcher ainsi sur les plate-bandes de Marianne et 20 minutes ?


Note bien aussi que, plus bas, les lecteurs du Figaro sauvent l'honneur et savent revenir aux fondamentaux du journal :


> Si on pouvait faire pareil pour les moto ou les chiens trop bruyants!


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2015)

Sans déconner ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans déconner ?


Alzheimer est  une terrible maladie.....


----------



## mistik (4 Juin 2015)

--> *L'Australie est un pays magnifique, c'en est même une perle rare !*


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Juin 2015)

Je serais curieux de savoir combien ça peut couter un caillou vieux de 2000 ans comme celui-là.


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *L'Australie est un pays magnifique, c'en est même une perle rare !*


C'est quoi cette arnaque? elle est même pas belle et la peinture s'écaille....


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2015)

Comme quoi il ne faut pas désespérer : Il reste des élus avec plus de deux neurones et qui s'en servent


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2015)

Une factrice retrouve une lettre avec des timbres à l'effigie de Pétain


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2015)

Japon: un coussin en forme de silhouette pour des conversations téléphoniques plus sensuelles


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2015)

--> *D'habitacle de police aussi beau je n'en ai vu qu'à Abu Dhabi mon ami !*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2015)

Bains très chauds


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Juin 2015)

Jean-Edouard et Loanna ont fait des émules.
Et après les gens viendront dire que non non, ils n'ont jamais regardé Loft Story.

Zut de zut, pas moyen de trouver une vidéo de cet endroit "en action".
Moi qui aime tant la baignade.


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2015)

--> *Un Romain crie aux loups, elle est bien loin la louve capitoline !*


----------



## Le docteur (8 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans déconner ?


Bientôt il va dire : "ils m'ont traité comme un immigré".


----------



## Le docteur (8 Juin 2015)

mistik a dit:


> --> *D'habitacle de police aussi beau je n'en ai vu qu'à Abu Dhabi mon ami !*


Bientôt _Deux flics à Abu Dhabi _? Leurs collègues de Miami viennent de se pendre en voyant cette news.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2015)

Comme quoi, ça aide d'être cinéphile.

http://www.lexpress.fr/culture/cinema/evasion-a-new-york-un-scenario-digne-d-hollywood_1687222.html

Un tour sur le flickr du gouverneur de l'état de New-York : https://www.flickr.com/photos/governorandrewcuomo/sets/72157654070293876

_Have a nice day 

_
Blague à part, ces deux types sont des tueurs, espérons que leur cavale n'ajoutera rien à leur palmarès.


----------



## patlek (8 Juin 2015)

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2015/06/08/cul-nus-ils-provoquent-un-seisme_1325151

C' est que c'est sensible ces volcans....


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Juin 2015)

"Selfesse".
Je ne me doutais même pas que ce terme existait et que c'était une pratique en vogue.
Ça me troue le cul serais-je tenté de dire pour resté dans le ton.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2015)

Le meilleur vin blanc du monde est... sud-africain


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2015)

patlek a dit:


> MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2015/06/08/cul-nus-ils-provoquent-un-seisme_1325151
> 
> C' est que c'est sensible ces volcans....


Ou alors, ils ont pété ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le meilleur vin blanc du monde est... sud-africain


Leur rouge n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

Au brésil: un vélo qui roule sur la terre comme dans l'eau


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2015)

--> *Je savais qu'un éléphant ça trompe énormément, en revanche je ne pouvais deviner que sa bouse valait son pesant d'or !*


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

10.000 euros pour sauver la vache qui s'est échappée de l'abattoir


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2015)

--> *Passe ton baque bâbord !*


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)

*Une publicité pour un site porno interdite après être apparue sur une appli pour enfants*


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bientôt il va dire : "ils m'ont traité comme un immigré".


Pendant ce temps, en Hongrie, on questionne le peuple sur la possible corrélation entre immigrés et terrorisme…


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2015)

A 87 ans, il prend l'autoroute en fauteuil roulant pour rentrer chez lui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2015)

Signez pour une frappe nucléaire préventive contre la Russie !

Yeah.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Signez pour une frappe nucléaire préventive contre la Russie !
> 
> Yeah.



Excellent !


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2015)

Tant qu' a faire, pas que la russie.


Je propose que l' on fasse des frappes nucléaires sur toute la planéte, sauf la France.

Pour l' antartique, j'hésite, mais, préventivement....


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2015)

T'as raison. C'est dangereux l'Antarctique, c'est bourré d'ours blancs!


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2015)

Des ours blancs bourrés, quelle horreur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Des ours blancs bourrés, quelle horreur !



Ce n'est pourtant pas étonnant…


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2015)

Des chercheuses britanniques répondent par l'humour aux propos sexistes d'un Nobel


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce n'est pourtant pas étonnant…




Ça me fait dire que j'ai lu récemment un papier qui relate l'aventure d'une entreprise américaine qui veut vendre de la vodka en poudre aux russes. Un sachet, un peu d'eau et ça Tang !


----------



## jacghit (13 Juin 2015)

*une vidéo belge sur F.Hollande, extra !!!!*


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2015)

Je retourne maveste (air connu)

Ou quand la langue en chêne massif fait partie intégrante et obligatoire de la panoplie de l'homme politique :


			
				le monsieur dont auquel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne renie rien. Mais je me suis exprimé en tant que chercheur. Le faire en tant qu'élu signifierait en faire une cause.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: Attention !



Étude à la con



Dis-moi quel moi tu es né, je te dirai de quoi tu souffres : http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/06/13/v...ourrait-predire-vos-maladies-1950678-4696.php.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2015)

Quel toi je suis né, dis-donc tu te gènes pas...


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ou quand la langue en chêne massif fait partie intégrante et obligatoire de la panoplie de l'homme politique :


Vivement le jour où un homme politique changera de sexe juste pour respecter la parité parlementaire…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2015)

Help us make the first sex tape in space!
_Aidez-nous à réaliser le premier porno dans l'espace_

Signé : Pornhub


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2015)

La dernière minute de juin 2015 durera... 61 secondes


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La dernière minute de juin 2015 durera... 61 secondes


En France, pour ne pas faire comme les autres, on poireautera 2 heures de plus !


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2015)

loustic a dit:


> En France, pour ne pas faire comme les autres, on poireautera 2 heures de plus !


ben c'est justement pour faire comme tout le monde, exactement au même moment! soit à 0h00 GMT


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2015)

Zoologic World


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> ben c'est justement pour faire comme tout le monde, exactement au même moment! soit à 0h00 GMT


Alors les journalistes non scientifiques racontent n'importe quoi, par exemple Le Dauphiné :
Dans tous les pays du monde, dans la nuit du 30 juin au 1er juillet, en «temps universel coordonné» UTC (souvent appelé GMT de façon obsolète), la minute entre 23H59 et 00H00 se prélassera pendant une seconde de plus que la normale. En France, cette seconde «intercalaire» se glissera entre 01H59 minutes et 2 heures du matin le 1er juillet.


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Juin 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Alors les journalistes non scientifiques racontent n'importe quoi


Pourquoi donc ??

En heure d'été on est bien à UTC + 2h, donc 00h00 UTC = 2 heures du matin.


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Pourquoi donc ??
> 
> En heure d'été on est bien à UTC + 2h, donc 00h00 UTC = 2 heures du matin.


Tiens, il y en a qui suivent ! Bravo !


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (14 Juin 2015)

> Vivement le jour où un homme politique changera de sexe juste pour respecter la parité parlementaire…


--> Françoise Hollande , notre nouvelle Framboise des bois


----------



## mistik (15 Juin 2015)

*Crocopophagie*


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2015)

mistik a dit:


> *Crocopophagie*


Jamais 2 crocodiles dans le même marigot... Nos hommes politiques le savent bien!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2015)

Le séisme au Népal a déplacé le Mont Everest


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2015)

golf a dit:


> La guerre des jeux TV !...
> 
> Qui veut gagner des millions ?
> 
> ...



T'as oublié Manuel Vals qui place la Réunion dans le Pacifique....

mais c"est peut-être une autre conséquence du tremblement de terre au Népal.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le séisme au Népal a déplacé le Mont Everest


Sachant que l'Everest se déplace de 4cm/an vers le nord-est
Sachant qu'un séisme de magnitude 7,8 est capable de le déplacer de 3cm dans la direction opposée (sud-ouest).
Dans combien de temps puis-je espérer le voir depuis ma fenêtre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2015)

Ratatouille à Bordeaux


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sachant que l'Everest se déplace de 4cm/an vers le nord-est
> Sachant qu'un séisme de magnitude 7,8 est capable de le déplacer de 3cm dans la direction opposée (sud-ouest).
> Dans combien de temps puis-je espérer le voir depuis ma fenêtre ?


On veut bien répondre à cette question, mais il faut d'abord que lamainfroide nous communique la situation exacte de sa fenêtre ainsi que  la probabilité pour que d'autres séismes se produisent dans les années (siècles ou millénaires) à venir. Pour simplifier les calculs on envisagera d'abord des séismes au Népal et de magnitude 7,8.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Juin 2015)

Je viens de trouver ici, un type qui explique (ça n'est pas la finalité de son article) qu'il y aurait eu 99 séismes de magnitude 7 (ou supérieur) depuis 1976 (ce qui fait tout de même 2,5 saloperies par an susceptibles d'être meurtrières). Selon la carte qu'il cite et que l'on peut retrouver ici, il n'y en a eu qu'un (un seul mais un de trop quand on voit les dégâts) au Népal. On peut espérer que la situation ne se reproduira pas avant au moins quarante ans. Le phénomène semble assez peu courant finalement (et c'est tant mieux) pour contrecarrer le dérive de l'Everest vers le Nord-Est.
Si je dois voir l'Everest de ma fenêtre ce sera surtout parce qu'il aura fait le tour de la planète pour m'arriver dans le dos, le cuistre (à supposer que la médecine ait fait les progrès nécessaires pour me garder vivant quelques milliers d'années - ce qui risque d'être pénible pour tout le monde).
En tout cas, c'est pas demain le veille que la montagne viendra jusqu'à moi (même si je suis sensible au fait qu'elle ait fait le premier pas).


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2015)

Tu pourrais accélerer les choses si tu avais une foi à déplacer les montagnes...


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu pourrais accélerer les choses si tu avais une foi à déplacer les montagnes...


Ou un billet d'avion pour là-bas.


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2015)

avec le risque qu'en arrivant sur place,tu constate que  l'Everest a glissé jusqu'au milieu de la piste d'atterrissage....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2015)

Le suicide de quatre enfants crée une onde de choc en Chine


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2015)

Comment la vie repart après une explosion nucléaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2015)

*Pour désorienter les passagers d'avion, un habitant de Milwaukee écrit «Bienvenue à Cleveland» sur son toit*

Ce n'est pas vraiment de l'actualité, plutôt un rappel récent d'un fait déjà ancien (l'inscription date de 1978). Mais on ne rendra jamais assez hommage aux hommes qui savent faire preuve de ce type d'inventivité farcesque.


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2015)

--> *Un avant-bras belge à l'écoute des chirurgiens *


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Juin 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> avec le risque qu'en arrivant sur place,tu constate que  l'Everest a glissé jusqu'au milieu de la piste d'atterrissage....



Tu dois te sentir bien con dans ton cockpit quand t'as un truc pareil qui te surgit sur la piste.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2015)

Ben c'est surtout que la piste se retrouve 4000 mètres au-dessus de l'avion!


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2015)

Terminator veut revenir de l'Everest


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Juin 2015)

J'ai mourru de rire à la fin (il me faut pas grand chose).
"Who is this girl ? 
Does anyone know ?"


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2015)

200 000 euros pour une carte postale


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2015)

Si vous aimez les chiens et les chats...
ceci n'est pas pour vous...
à moins que...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2015)

Chat alors !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2015)

couper la poire en deux


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> couper la poire en deux


Sauf que c'est bidon

Un coup monté par les avocats allemands pour attirer l'attention sur les divorces non préparés. Une pub, donc.


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2015)

Il parait qu'il a essayé de couper le chat en 2, mais le greffier s'est barré en ULM...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2015)

« Jack is back ! »


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> « Jack is back ! »



Youhou, sortons le champomy... ou pas. Bref.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2015)

une machine à café qui rapporte gros !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2015)

Bardot écrit à la chatte de Lagerfeld* 
*


----------



## subsole (24 Juin 2015)

Moi, je n'écrirais pas à la chatte de Bardot.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2015)

Une saucisse de Morteau envoyée dans la stratosphère, portée disparue en Suisse


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2015)

Alors m'sieu 39, on ne sait plus poster un lien ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors m'sieu 39, on ne sait plus poster un lien ?



rectification faite

avec mes excuses


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2015)

Si c'est pas malheureux de gaspiller ainsi une morteau...

A moins que ce ne soit un moyen d'annexer la Suisse ! On leur envoie un échantillon de ce qu'on fait de mieux de ce côté de la frontière nous donner envie aux électeurs du canton ayant reçu la sus-nommée de lancer une votation pour se détacher de la confédération et être naturalisés jurassiens....

Malin!


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2015)

Allocation universelle, la finlande fait le test.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors m'sieu 39, on ne sait plus poster un lien ?



En même temps, cela devient un peu superflu de lier une actualité à un message.
Si le message nous intéresse vraiment, une recherche sur le web 2.0 nous renseignera illico presto.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2015)

Le Japon pleure Tama, son chat-cheminot de 16 ans


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> En même temps, cela devient un peu superflu de lier une actualité à un message.
> Si le message nous intéresse vraiment, une recherche sur le web 2.0 nous renseignera illico presto.



Ce n'est pas le but du topic ???


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

Bulgarie : l'Église contre "l'hérésie" du yoga


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

Dispense de peine pour le faux journaliste qui écumait les festivals


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> En même temps, cela devient un peu superflu de lier une actualité à un message.
> Si le message nous intéresse vraiment, une recherche sur le web 2.0 nous renseignera illico presto.



C'est assez superflu votre message , et superflu de ma part de repondre ( fin du hs )


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2015)

la "table géante" d'Erdogan


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2015)

Superflu


Jura39 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le but du topic ???


Flux


Jura39 a dit:


> C'est assez superflu votre message , et superflu de ma part de repondre ( fin du hs )


Reflux


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2015)

--> *La montre Casio enterrera l'Apple Watch qui sera très vite à court de carburant et ce à peine un jour passé*


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2015)

Un amour de chien


----------



## subsole (26 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un amour de chien


C'est une chienne …..


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un amour de chien



Wouafff! une belle histoire comme on aimerait en lire plus souvent wwwoooouuaffff!!! wwooooffff! wwoouafff!!!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)

Disney interdit les perches à selfie


----------



## mistik (28 Juin 2015)

--> *Après un bout de zizi, un message ambigu lors du défilé Rick Owens*


----------



## patlek (30 Juin 2015)

Je rappelle que demain matin, on dort un seconde de plus! (ou de moins, c' est trop compliqué pour moi, on rajoute une seconde a minuit, donc X= divisé par... je rajoute ou j' enlève????)

Elle est pas belle la vie!

Et faudrat ensuite passer 2 minutes a regler sa montre , pour les adeptes de hyper méga ponctualité.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2015)

Et au bout du compte, vivre une seconde de moins…


----------



## patlek (30 Juin 2015)

J' ai toujours du mal avec les changements d' 'horaires, il me faut bien une semaine à chaque fois pour que mon organisme s' habitue!!
Demain, je vais me faire porter pale, je vais aller voir un médecin pour qu'il m' arrete 3 /4 jours...


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Demain, je vais me faire porter pale, je vais aller voir un médecin pour qu'il m' arrete 3 /4 jours...


Mauvais calcul : tu aurais du faire ça avant pour que ton arrêt commence hier : tu aurais eu un congés de 3/4 jours PLUS UNE SECONDE pour le même prix. 

Le pied


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2015)

Bien vu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Demain, je vais me faire porter pale, je vais aller voir un médecin pour qu'il m' arrete 3 /4 jours...



Ah bon, t'es fonctionnaire comme moi ?


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2015)

--> *Siri-gole de vous !*


----------



## patlek (1 Juillet 2015)

http://www.metronews.fr/info/les-da...haque-annee-dans-le-monde/mofD!rMU3m4SFaCsbY/

C' est beaucoup plus que le Pastis!! Donc, conclusion...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2015)

Attention ! Ça va couper.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juillet 2015)

Comment Sarkozy et Hollande ont autorisé une vaste surveillance d’Internet.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2015)

Le lancer de... bouses de vaches


----------



## mistik (4 Juillet 2015)

--> *Des carcasses de Bouranes dans les steppes russes *


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2015)

La fin d'un règne pour un avaleur de hot-Dogs


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2015)

L'armée française en libre service.

Pas d'inquiétude, les terroristes sont sur internet.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2015)

La justice en retard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2015)

Canada : des abeilles bloquent l'entrée d'une banque

Elles ont trop joué à Payday 2 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2015)

De quoi Jean-Marie Cavada est le nom : http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/visuel/2015/07/08/la-photo-de-rue-en-peril_4674294_3246.html


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2015)

c'est pas un vin du Jura


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2015)

--> *Pas de magnum de champagne pour Tom Selleck qui lui préfère de l'eau pour son ranch*


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2015)

Vu sur le site du Monde.

Regardez la première ligne :





Je ne connaissais pas cette station.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2015)

Normal! Il faut un tuner radio modifié pour la capter, car elle émet sur 69 MHz


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2015)

Et pendant ce temps-là de l'autre côté de l'atlantique, les serveurs de la compagnie DayBreakGames ont été mis à genoux par ces hackers en culottes courtes de Lizard Squad avec la fameuse attaque DDOS, en réponse à la condamnation de l'un de ces membres mercredi en Finlande.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2015)

La cocaïne est autorisée par le code mondial antidopage
mais pas en période de compétition

_— Désolé j'avais pas vu la p'tite ligne !_


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juillet 2015)

Ca s'arrange, le niveau rédactionnel du Monde...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Juillet 2015)

Remarque, ça ne vaut pas l'analyse profonde de "Challenge" sur MM Le Pen.
Alors comme ça il y a des extrêmes droitiers moins fréquentables (ou plus exactement, des extrêmes droites _plus_ fréquentables) que d'autres et surtout Le Pen Père c'était supportable, et Le Pen Fille aussi ???
Et Phillipot, Challenge prend au sérieux son discours "social" peut-être ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2015)

@Le docteur 
Tu fais des raccourcis un peu osés. Je retire de l'article de Challenges qu'il y a des extrèmes droites - FN 'MMLP' - pires que celles qu'on connait - FN 'JMLP' et FN 'MLP' -, ce qui ne signifie nullement que ces dernières soient fréquentables.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2015)

L'extrême droite est une mosaïques de tendances et mouvements divers, parfois opposés jusqu'à l'affrontement.

La petite Marion veut-elle se démarquer de ses deux aînés, s'agit-il d'un opportunisme local en vue des élections ou d'une vraie prise de position ? L'avenir le dira.

Au passage, que l'extrême droite ne lise pas Braudel, je n'y vois pas scandale. Par contre, d'autres auraient été bien avisés de consulter ses ouvrages avant de s'attaquer aux fondements de notre histoire nationale.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2015)

Les nouveaux jobs de l'été


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2015)

Rions un peu avec nos amis complotistes et les commentateurs d'article


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2015)

Les habitants de Melbourne envoient des emails à leurs arbres

On voit qu'ils vivent aux Antipodes. Ici, on envoie des emails pour faire savoir qu'on n'est pas de bois. Là-bas, c'est le contraire.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2015)

racheter l'Élysée !


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2015)

--> *Be careful : Phoque You ... fuck you !*


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2015)

Un rappeur américain déclare faillite


----------



## r e m y (14 Juillet 2015)

Il lui reste à peine 1/2 dollar...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Il lui reste à peine 1/2 dollar...


Mais pour une poignet de dollars


----------



## r e m y (14 Juillet 2015)

Poignet de dollars????
Ca doit être quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> racheter l'Élysée !


Si le pauvre type que j'ai la joie d'avoir comme voisin avait l'adresse de mon arbre, il l'abreuverait de lettres d'insultes tous les jours.

"J'ai encore trouvé des morceaux de pomme de pin sur mes nains de jardin ! Salaud! Crève". 
"Je vais traîner tes cons de propriétaires en justice pour qu'ils te fassent couper. J'aurais ta peau!"
"Ne fais pas l'innocent, même à 20 mètres de mon tout, je sais que c'est toi qui me bombarde de copeaux de pomme de pin"
"J'ai 10 gros dossiers sur ta tronche salaud, j'aurais ta peau"
Signé : anonime


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2015)

_Le Monde du silence de _Louis Malle_,_c'est surtout l'œuvre d'«_ une bande d'abrutis satisfaits_ ».
Gérard Mordillat
Cliquez sur la vidéo en bas de la page...


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> _Le Monde du silence de _Louis Malle_,_c'est surtout l'œuvre d'«_ une bande d'abrutis satisfaits_ ».
> Gérard Mordillat
> Cliquez sur la vidéo en bas de la page...


En général j'aime bien Mordillat, mais la il a tout faux. Parce que juger un film de 1956 avec les critères de 2015 c'est tout simplement d'une c.nnerie sans nom. Surtout quand on voit tout ce que Cousteau, malgré ses erreurs et ses défauts, a apporté à la cause des océans.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juillet 2015)

Un peu facile. Tout est excusable à coup d'opinion de l'époque. À toutes les époques il y a eu des moins cons pour dénoncer le connard nombreux, perpétuellement excusé, parce qu'il est nombreux.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juillet 2015)

Il se trouve que je n'ai pas vu le monde du silence, quand j'étais gamin. Dommage ! Quelque chose me dit que j'aurais abandonné l'admiration béate que j'avais pour Cousteau (puisqu'on inculquait  à tous les gosses cette admiration). J'ai connu bien d'autres indignation du même genre.


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> En général j'aime bien Mordillat, mais la il a tout faux. Parce que juger un film de 1956 avec les critères de 2015 c'est tout simplement d'une c.nnerie sans nom. Surtout quand on voit tout ce que Cousteau, malgré ses erreurs et ses défauts, a apporté à la cause des océans.



Et faut dire que Cousteau avait fait son mea culpa quelques années plus tard concernant les massacres perpétrés dans ce docu-film.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2015)

Polémique à deux balles. Facile d'accuser et de dénoncer les morts : ils ne répondent jamais. Ça ne m'étonne pas d'un communiste. Encore un qui devrait balayer devant sa porte. Côté aveuglement et massacres y'a encore du travail près de chez lui.

Oui, le malheureux cachalot. Bouh, les affreux requins. C'est oublier qu'à la même époque, on pratiquait sur toutes les mers du monde une chasse intensive aux cétacés à l'aide de bateaux-usines. C'est oublier qu'aujourd'hui, la chasse au requins est toujours considéré comme un sport.


nota : pour un prétendu cinéaste, ça m'étonne qu'il n'a pas remarqué que les voix étaient en post-synchronisation et que du coup, le "barre à droite, barre à gauche" était là pour faciliter la compréhension des spectateurs. Là encore, une autre époque.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2015)

... et ? Parce que le monde est peuplé d'abrutis on ne peut pas critiquer un type qui est donné comme un modèle et qui, ici, n'est d'ailleurs accusé que dans cette perspective ? Ce qu'accuse Mordillat, c'est l'époque, d'ailleurs, pas vraiment Cousteau. C'est pour ça que dire "il faut le replacer dans son époque" est tout simplement dénué de sens. Ici, Cousteau est précisément pris comme symbolique d'une époque. 
J'ai connu les années 70 (pas les années 50, soit, mais il y avait des restes des "trente glorieuses" dans l'air). Quand on pense à ces années on pense aux libertaires etc. Mais le gros de la troupe, c'étaient des gens qui fonctionnaient encore dans l'esprit des années 50-60. Et franchement, c'est vrai qu'on se branlait encore un peu de tout. 
On est à peine mieux, d'ailleurs aujourd'hui. L'"écolo" moyen à part le bobo-gentil, c'est le débile qui te dit de fermer ta lumière derrière toi au boulot quand tu sors 10 minutes et qui sur ce s'en retourne faire les 40 bornes aller-retour pour bouffer dans son petit pavillon de campagne-parce-que-c'est-mieux-pour-les-nenfants-d'être-à-campagne.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2015)

Non, il fait bien une attaque personnelle contre Cousteau. D'où la moquerie sur "gauche et droite". Mordillat fait son petit spectacle. C'est un minable déguisé en intellectuel de gauche. Le voilà dévoilé.

Et toi aussi. Ce n'est pas "Cousteau est symbolique d'une époque", c'est le film et sa réception de part les prix qu'il a reçu.

Si on veut critiquer ce film, et on a le droit, on fait une remise dans son contexte, et on cherche à comprendre pourquoi en 2015 ces images nous sont devenues insupportables. Voilà une vraie problématique. Mais ça, c'est quand on est historien ou quand on a un peu d'honnêteté intellectuelle.

Cousteau, je n'ai jamais été grand fan, mais le Cousteau que j'ai connu à la TV, vingt-ans après ce film, était tout autre dans ses méthodes et dans ses discours. Un mec a droit d'évoluer, comme son temps. Il ne nait pas avec la vérité dans le berceau, il l'a découvre et la fait partager à ses contemporains.

Et puis, attaquer une époque… exercice vain.

Ceux qui s'érigent en juges des temps passés sont des pauvres andouilles qui ne méritent pas de posséder un système synaptique.


----------



## Romuald (16 Juillet 2015)

@Moonwalker
Je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec toi, mais la on est sur la même longueur d'onde.

@Le docteur
Une fois de plus tu fais des raccourcis : ce n'est pas parce que je trouve Mordillat à l'ouest sur le sujet que je trouve Cousteau non criticable. Mais comme disait un communiste célèbre  son bilan (à JYC) est de mon point de vue _globalement positif _


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juillet 2015)

J'aime bien quand les gens discutent après mes posts...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'aime bien quand les gens discutent après mes posts...



Mwouais, mais une bagarre à coups de cousteau, ça risque de saigner !


----------



## Romuald (16 Juillet 2015)

Tiens zebig, puisque tu es dans le coin, ton avis la-dessus ? 

Oui, je sais, tant qu'ils ne touchent pas à la binouze...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2015)

Pourquoi dénoncer des morts comme Cousteau alors qu'on peut moucharder les vivants ?

Pour un cours sur le stalinisme, un prof russe demande à ses élèves de dénoncer leurs amis

Le plus drôle à mon sens, c'est ce passage : 

_Il s'est rapidement rendu compte que certains élèves avaient utilisé Staline se serait occupé de toi un site humoristique qui génère automatiquement des accusations paranoïaques de style soviétique.
_​Non seulement ils mouchardent (pour rire, évidemment), mais en plus ils font faire le boulot par d'autres… Mouchards ET feignants.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cousteau, je n'ai jamais été grand fan, mais le Cousteau que j'ai connu à la TV, vingt-ans après ce film, était tout autre dans ses méthodes et dans ses discours. Un mec a droit d'évoluer, comme son temps. Il ne nait pas avec la vérité dans le berceau, il l'a découvre et la fait partager à ses contemporains.
> 
> Et puis, attaquer une époque… exercice vain.



N'empêche que j'ai le souvenir que quand j'étais gamin, ça me fascinais, les trucs de Cousteau. Après, certainement que le côté démoniaque du truc avait échappé à ma naïveté juvénile.
Faudrait regarder de nouveau tout ça, mais,,franchement, j'ai la flemme, surtout si le but du jeu est de honnir a posteriori Cousteau, exercice assez vain, je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'aime bien quand les gens discutent après mes posts...


D'où l'expression jeter une bouteille à la mer…


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'aime bien quand les gens discutent après mes posts...



Et même NoComment.tv s'y colle !


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2015)

On est toujours prompt à dénoncer les vices de ses contemporains. Aussi cette nouvelle est-elle assez étonnante : que des gens honnêtes, par ce coin du Nord.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens zebig, puisque tu es dans le coin, ton avis la-dessus ?



 ... La Belgique est un pays merveilleux ! Suffit qu'on parle de toucher aux frites ou à la mayonnaise, et flamands, wallons et bruxellois, tout le monde est d'accord !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2015)

bompi a dit:


> On est toujours prompt à dénoncer les vices de ses contemporains. Aussi cette nouvelle est-elle assez étonnante : que des gens honnêtes, par ce coin du Nord.


On est surtout conditionné à exagérer les travers d'une minorité de nos contemporains. Aussi ta nouvelle n'a rien d'étonnant, elle est simplement le reflet de l'honnêteté ordinaire que partage une grande part de nos contemporains. 

Je voulais retrouver le passage d'un livre traitant de l'honnêteté dans les rapports humains pour illustrer ma réponse. Mais vu que la majeure partie de ma bibliothèque n'est pas dématérialisée, que je ne suis pas prêt d'effectuer une OCR des bouquins qui s'entassent sur les rayons, que je ne tiens pas une liste des livres prêtés et que ma mémoire mélange à loisir ces références connexes ; je n'ai pas retrouvé cette illustration reposant sur l'analyse du comportement d'employés de bureaux américains soumis à un présentoir de donuts en libre-service contre règlement.
_Confiteor Deo_… nuts et ceatera


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> On est surtout conditionné à exagérer les travers d'une minorité de nos contemporains. Aussi ta nouvelle n'a rien d'étonnant, elle est simplement le reflet de l'honnêteté ordinaire que partage une grande part de nos contemporains.
> 
> <...>


Bien d'accord : c'est justement tout l'intérêt de cette niouze que d'être atypique. Elle parle de quelque chose _d'ordinaire_ et _positif_, au lieu d'un truc négatif et tout moche comme à l'accoutumée.

[C'est d'ailleurs un travers qui ne concerne pas les seuls journalistes : en général on préfère raconter les trucs affreux qui nous sont arrivés (ou à nos proches) plutôt que les trucs positifs...]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> […] je n'ai pas retrouvé cette illustration reposant sur l'analyse du comportement d'employés de bureaux américains soumis à un présentoir de donuts en libre-service contre règlement.
> _Confiteor Deo_… nuts et ceatera



Cela me fait penser à un passage de _Freakonomics_, de Levitt et Dubner : l'histoire de Paul Feldman, qui avait quitté son poste dans un institut de recherche pour vendre des bagels selon la méthode que tu indiques. Cf. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Feldman et un long article de Levitt et Dubner dans le NYT : http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/06/magazine/what-the-bagel-man-saw.html

Il y a une vraie histoire de donuts (les clients font eux-mêmes leur monnaie, ce qui permet au _coffee & donut man_ de se concentrer sur son travail au lieu de perdre du temps à rendre la monnaie) par contre ici : http://www.kottke.org/03/07/business-lessons-donut-guy


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Bien d'accord : c'est justement tout l'intérêt de cette niouze que d'être atypique. Elle parle de quelque chose _d'ordinaire_ et _positif_, au lieu d'un truc négatif et tout moche comme à l'accoutumée.



Oups ! Du coup ma remarque montre bien à quel point je suis — à l'insu de mon plein gré — tout autant que mes contemporains empêtré dans ce truc négatif et tout moche de la _bad news make my day_ ! 



> [C'est d'ailleurs un travers qui ne concerne pas les seuls journalistes : en général on préfère raconter les trucs affreux qui nous sont arrivés (ou à nos proches) plutôt que les trucs positifs...]



À moins que ce ne soit _bad news a day keeps positive away ! 
_
Ou alors la _chaleur_ et la lecture des liens de *Cratès*. 
Pffff j'vais plutôt m'en resservir un _on the rocks ! _


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2015)

La mayonnaise et la Belgique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La mayonnaise et la Belgique



Hum… Ne serait-ce pas un peu redondant avec ce post de Romuald http://forums.macg.co/threads/actualites-amusantes-ou-pas-v-4.193969/page-1439#post-12909665 ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2015)

Ça n'était pas la seule question du jour !

Si je mets de coté l'embarrassante question d'une jeune palestinienne à Angela Merkel que tout le monde a pu voir au 20 heures, reste la question piège d'un professeur américain à ces élèves. 

Ici, vous avez l’opportunité de gagner des points supplémentaires pour ce dernier partiel. Sélectionner si vous souhaitez obtenir 2 points ou 6 points en plus sur votre note.
Si plus de 10% de la classe sélectionne les 6 points supplémentaires, personne n’obtiendra de points en plus​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2015)

--> pas vu pas pris


----------



## Le docteur (18 Juillet 2015)

@Le docteur
Une fois de plus tu fais des raccourcis : ce n'est pas parce que je trouve Mordillat à l'ouest sur le sujet que je trouve Cousteau non criticable. Mais comme disait un communiste célèbre  son bilan (à JYC) est de mon point de vue _globalement positif _[/QUOTE]
Le Tardis prend les raccourcis dans l'espace-temps. Du coup je vote Méluche.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens zebig, puisque tu es dans le coin, ton avis la-dessus ?
> 
> Oui, je sais, tant qu'ils ne touchent pas à la binouze...


Le problème, c'est que les producteurs veulent faire baisser la quantité de gras dans la mayonnaise, non parce qu'ils s'inquiètent pour notre santé (cf. le sirop de glucose-fructose), mais parce que ça leur permet de mettre davantage de merdouilles plus ou moins incontrôlées. En premier lieu, c'es pas méchant, c'est du "gonflant" qui permet juste de mettre plus de rien (de flotte, plus exactement).
Je dirais que les Belges défendent la qualité de leur mayonnaise. Personnellement je préfère manger moins et plus goûteux.



bompi a dit:


> On est toujours prompt à dénoncer les vices de ses contemporains. Aussi cette nouvelle est-elle assez étonnante : que des gens honnêtes, par ce coin du Nord.


Personnellement, je maintiens que ça a arrivera plus facilement dans le Nord qu'ailleurs. Je ne sais moi... dans le Sud ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2015)

Un guide Michelin de 1900 adjugé à 22.000 euros


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2015)

Nouveau visage


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2015)

J'aurais du dire : les "produisants"...


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Personnellement, je maintiens que ça a arrivera plus facilement dans le Nord qu'ailleurs. Je ne sais moi... dans le Sud ?


Le Sud commence où, de ton point de vue ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Le Sud commence où, de ton point de vue ?


Je me suis fais la même réflexion !?


----------



## OlivierMarly (19 Juillet 2015)

à partir de Roissy, on est dans le sud? à versailles, on est aux portes des USA et à la marne la vallée on aperçoit Moscou.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2015)

Un Boeing Air France perd une pièce de 60 kilos après le décollage


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me suis fais la même réflexion !?


On pourra noter que, souvent, et même dans les villes du Sud, ce sont les quartiers Nord qui craignent le plus.
Paradoxe que notre Docteur philosophe pourra sans doute nous réduire à quia.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2015)

Facile. En fait je pensais très fort à Marseille  Quant à savoir où ça commence. En tout cas je peux te dire que déjà en Picardie, ce n'est plus la même mentalité que chez les  "nordistes".


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Facile. En fait je pensais très fort à Marseille  Quant à savoir où ça commence. En tout cas je peux te dire que déjà en Picardie, ce n'est plus la même mentalité que chez les  "nordistes".


Le pays du surgelé  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2015)

J'ai un peu honte…

Mais pas trop.  

https://twitter.com/KatAspazi/status/622797969797062656/photo/1


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2015)

Une enfant de 5 ans sauvée par un Minion


----------



## Nico1971 (20 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le pays du surgelé  ?


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juillet 2015)

Je ne sais pas s'il parlait du Noooord, ou de la Picardie (rapport à la chaîne de surgelés)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2015)

Arffff ! Notre Roi n'assistera pas ce soir au bal populaire du 21 juillet car ... ... il a piscine !!!!!!! 

http://www.sudinfo.be/1336558/artic...-roi-philippe-n-assiste-pas-au-bal-national-c


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2015)

Onanii


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Onanii



J'ai regardé le site de Tenga ! ... Effectivement, il y a du matos pour toutes les bourses !!!


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arffff ! Notre Roi n'assistera pas ce soir au bal populaire du 21 juillet car ... ... il a piscine !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.sudinfo.be/1336558/artic...-roi-philippe-n-assiste-pas-au-bal-national-c



Pitain c'est du lourd sudinfo.be  :


> A lire sur Sudinfo
> 
> Une gamine de 10 ans se plaignait de maux de ventre : ses parents l’ont emmenée à l’hôpital et elle accouche quelques heures après…
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitain c'est du lourd sudinfo.be  :



sudinfo, c'est chez nous, la presse dédiée aux "barakis"

http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Baraki

Enfin, il faut avouer qu'on est tous le "baraki" de quelqu'un ... C'est comme les cons ou les kékés en fait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2015)

Devinez qui est censé instruire les enfants de Barakis ? Kevin, Djason, Djessica, Bryan et Samantha ?

Vous comprenez mieux maintenant cette souffrance sous le masque ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2015)

Un bébé phoque orphelin adopté par des vaches anglaises !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2015)

un Lénine en morceaux après un accident de selfie


----------



## patlek (21 Juillet 2015)

En voilà un, dont le nom était prédestiné...


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juillet 2015)

patlek a dit:


> En voilà un, dont le nom était prédestiné...


Il y a toujours la rubrique "Comme son nom l'indique", dans le Canard Enchaîné ?


----------



## patlek (21 Juillet 2015)

Je pense que ce genre de chose est casé dans "La rue des petites perles" dans le canard.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2015)

Scoop fête nationale belge du 21 juillet : notre seul sous-marin a coulé dans le port de Zeebruges, le commandant ayant jugé opportun d'organiser une journée "portes ouvertes" ...


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2015)

Finalement, je crois que je vais acheter une 4L.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Finalement, je crois que je vais acheter une 4L.



Hum, ça pourrait être une bonne astuce à exploiter lors des petits accrochages ou d’excès de vitesse. D'avis que les assureurs vont adorer cette histoire. :^°


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2015)

Le champion du monde de Scrabble francophone ne parle pas français !


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2015)

Spéciale pour le 39 :

Jura : une femme grièvement blessée par un poulet qu’elle s’apprêtait à mettre au four

Pour les élus Bourguignons : « les Francs-Comtois devront renoncer à leur accent ridicule s’ils souhaitent rejoindre la Grande Bourgogne »

Bienvenu en Bourgogne !


----------



## Romuald (22 Juillet 2015)

C'est le Gorafi bourguignon, 'l'écho de la boucle' ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est le Gorafi bourguignon, 'l'écho de la boucle' ?



Ça y ressemble.


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2015)

Quand l'hôpital se fout a peur de la charité


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2015)

Les bonbons de la discorde


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2015)

La transformation de bijoux en sucre


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2015)

Après les seins en silicone, les bijoux de famille en sucre, pourquoi pas !?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2015)

Certains ne doutent vraiment de rien.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2015)

*Tour de France: Un homme drapé se met au milieu de la route devant le peloton arrivant à pleine vitesse*


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2015)

La loi Renseignement publiée au Journal officiel. Et maintenant ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2015)

Oh my Lord !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2015)

Des hélicoptères militaires suisses se servent en eau dans le lac des Rousses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2015)

Récidiviste


----------



## mistik (27 Juillet 2015)

--> Un *croco piéton*


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des hélicoptères militaires suisses se servent en eau dans le lac des Rousses



Quoi ??? Ils ont osé toucher mon lac !!! C'est la guerre !!! Allons piller une fruitière !!!


----------



## ru666 (28 Juillet 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Quoi ??? Ils ont osé toucher mon lac !!! C'est la guerre !!! Allons piller une fruitière !!!



Heureusement ils se sont excusés!!


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2015)

ru666 a dit:


> Heureusement ils se sont excusés!!



Oui et la RTS montre la Une du Progrès à son JT


----------



## ru666 (28 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui et la RTS montre la Une du Progrès à son JT



Selon les autorités suisses, les français n'auraient pas communiqué entre eux (sous-entendu la pref du Jura n'aurait pas fait son boulot). Aux habitants du canton, les responsables politique suisses auraient déclaré que les pilotes avaient pris une initiative personnelle, ayant assez de faire des va et vient en Suisse pour transporter de l'eau aux pâturages. Ils auraient trouvé plus simple d'aller en prendre dans le lac des français!!


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2015)

ru666 a dit:


> Selon les autorités suisses, les français n'auraient pas communiqué entre eux (sous-entendu la pref du Jura n'aurait pas fait son boulot). Aux habitants du canton, les responsables politique suisses auraient déclaré que les pilotes avaient pris une initiative personnelle, ayant assez de faire des va et vient en Suisse pour transporter de l'eau aux pâturages. Ils auraient trouvé plus simple d'aller en prendre dans le lac des français!!



Et moi qui nage dans le lac !! je vais en Suisse


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2015)

Bon, on va pas refaire Marignan pour ça, non  ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, on va pas refaire Marignan pour ça, non  ?



Limite


----------



## ru666 (29 Juillet 2015)

Cela mérite d'y réfléchir (la reconstitution de Marignan ayant déjà eu lieu, c'est râpé pour cette année)


----------



## ru666 (29 Juillet 2015)

Cachez ce roi que je ne saurais voir!!


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, on va pas refaire Marignan pour ça, non  ?



Ça fait trop longtemps qu'ils n'ont pas eu de guerre 

Je me suis baladé le long du lac de Joux il y a un mois, et il ne manquait pas d'eau ...


----------



## ru666 (29 Juillet 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Ça fait trop longtemps qu'ils n'ont pas eu de guerre
> Je me suis baladé le long du lac de Joux il y a un mois, et il ne manquait pas d'eau ...



Sur les ondes, les éleveurs suisses ont délcaré que la qualité de l'eau des lacs suisses (Neuchâtel par ex.) est inférieure à celle des lacs français


----------



## ru666 (29 Juillet 2015)

La France, un exemple pour l'Allemagne?  Je croyais que c’était l'inverse ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Juillet 2015)

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/wind...denonce-un-espionnage-generalise-39823090.htm

personne leur a dit que ça fait des années que ça dure? Non, mais allo quoi!


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2015)

J'adore la réponse de Microsoft...


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2015)

Rétablissons les sports d'antan !

Qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Rétablissons les sports d'antan !
> Qu'on rigole un peu



Oui rétablissons la course olympique de sac ( comme lors des JO de 1904).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2015)

Dealer de mes c***lles


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Les douaniers doivent en avoir plein le c..


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Dealer de mes c***lles


C'est un classique le rectum transformé en poche secrète.


----------



## ru666 (1 Août 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est un classique le rectum transformé en poche secrète.



Entre autre oui.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Août 2015)

ru666 a dit:


> La France, un exemple pour l'Allemagne?  Je croyais que c’était l'inverse ...


La limitation hebdomadaire est une connerie qui permet toutes les extravagances entre deux. De plus, les 35 heures sont utilisées pour avoir une journée de repos supplémentaire au lieu d'être utilisées pour rendre les journées de travail plus supportables et dégager du temps dans la journée. Les français préfèrent bosser comme des mulets toute la semaine pour essayer de grapiller un jour de plus chômé.


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les français préfèrent bosser comme des mulets


Non, j'aimerais mieux bosser 35h/semaine. C'est mon patron qui ne me laisse pas le choix et préfère me filer des reuteuteu.Et puis arrêtons de dire 'les français' comme si tous pensaient la même chose !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, j'aimerais mieux bosser 35h/semaine. C'est mon patron qui ne me laisse pas le choix et préfère me filer des reuteuteu.Et puis arrêtons de dire 'les français' comme si tous pensaient la même chose !



Perso, je préfère faire un peu plus que 35 heures et avoir des " reuteuteu ".

Preuve que tous les Français ne pensent pas pareil.


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Preuve que tous les Français ne pensent pas pareil.


Certainement ! Et ce n'est pas un canard japonais qui va me contredire


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2015)

Je connaissais les poules japonaises mais je ne savais pas que l'on comptait aussi des canards parmi les n.a.c.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Je connaissais les poules japonaises mais je ne savais pas que l'on comptait aussi des canards parmi les n.a.c.



A propos des poules japonaises, j'ai appris récemment que certaines pondent des œufs qui ont goût de yuzu : http://www.nipponconnection.fr/au-japon-il-existe-des-oeufs-au-gout-dagrumes/.


----------



## Nico1971 (2 Août 2015)

Guerre de voisinage 
http://bescherelletamere.fr/wifi-bataille-de-voisins/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2015)

Hihi !!!!! 

http://www.demotivateur.fr/article-...-web-en-plus-il-y-a-une-belle-reduction--3030


----------



## ru666 (3 Août 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hihi !!!!!
> 
> http://www.demotivateur.fr/article-...-web-en-plus-il-y-a-une-belle-reduction--3030



IL EST MAGNIFIQUE!!! Mais peut-on payer en plusieurs fois ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2015)

J'adore le : "_Elle émet autant de CO2 qu'un troupeau de vaches sortant d'un banquet cassoulet_" ...


----------



## ru666 (3 Août 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'adore le : "_Elle émet autant de CO2 qu'un troupeau de vaches sortant d'un banquet cassoulet_" ...



Monsieur est indélicat fiscalement parlant mais poète ... En tout cas c'est ce vers quoi il tend ... : ok je sors)


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2015)

Superbe!

J'ai apprécié le "en compagnie "d'amis" qui seront à leur tour je l'espère redressés".

On semble percevoir toute une histoire sous ces mots.


----------



## ru666 (4 Août 2015)

La remarque sur la messagerie, les jeunes et l'écriture n'est pas mal non plus!! A se demander si le gars ne s'est pas fait plaisir ...


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2015)

J'adore! A ce niveau, c'est du grand art que de se balader à faible allure dans les rues de Londres....
Désormais quand je verrai passer ce type de bagnole, je ne verrai plus une Lamborghini, une Ferrari ou autre Lotus, mais bien un troupeau de vaches sortant de banquet!
Et probablement, j'applaudirai du bord de la rue en poussant des retentissants "Meuuhhhh!"


----------



## ru666 (4 Août 2015)

Ça fera un foin d'enfer!!!


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2015)

Bon, en même temps, je suis un "staliniste" qui apprécie modérément ce genre de personnage, vague humour ou pas.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2015)

J'ai bien aimé la haine du "pauvre" qui transparaît (si l'on peut dire).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé la haine du "pauvre" qui transparaît (si l'on peut dire).



De toutes manières on est toujours le "pauvre" de quelqu'un ... Un commentaire dans les actus m'a fait pouffer de rire, un gars reprenait la phrase suivante : "*Panique à Monaco ! ... Les milliardaires s'enferment chez eux à cause des millionnaires qui rôdent la nuit* !"


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2015)

Attention! 
En France on a connu la révolte des sans culotte, on pourrait avoir celle des sans dent!

Mais ce jour-là je demanderai l'indulgence pour notre "nouvel ami" redressé fiscalement!


----------



## ru666 (5 Août 2015)

Celle-là n'est pas mal non plus (ici pas d'humour anti-pauvre mais féministes s'abstenir) : 
http://perles-du-bon-coin.fr/une-maison-au-havre-plutot-originale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2015)

Faut quand même être sacrément inconscient ou fameusement burné pour se payer une voiture de super-luxe à l'heure actuelle et en faire étalage ... Dans mon patelin, je ne crois pas que tu réussisses à faire un demi-tour du pâté de maisons sans te faire car-jacker et/ou vandaliser ! 

Déjà qu'on s'est attaqué gratuitement et lâchement à mon pauvre Partner Tepee (de base, et même sans jantes alu !  ) qui ne demandait qu'à se reposer après les courses à Auchan, alors je n'ose penser à ce qui serait arrivé si j'avais eu une Ferrari rutilante ! 

ps : je crois savoir qui c'est ... et j'attends mon heure pour lui couper la durite de sa mobylette à défaut de lui couper autre chose ! Arf


----------



## ru666 (5 Août 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : je crois savoir qui c'est ... et j'attends mon heure pour lui couper la durite de sa mobylette à défaut de lui couper autre chose ! Arf



Le supplice du pal ou de l'écartèlement entre 4 Tepee me paraitrait être une juste vengeance


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé la haine du "pauvre" qui transparaît (si l'on peut dire).


Ou simplement une version _enrichie _d'ironie d'un pas sérieux s'abstenir.


----------



## ru666 (6 Août 2015)

Je mets un billet sur cette version


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2015)

Boire ou piloter, il faut choisir.


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2015)

Les british auraient-ils engagé madame Albanel comme consultante ?


et bien sur :


> L'Office britannique de la propriété intellectuelle (IPO) tient à préciser que ces changements ont été réalisés «dans l'intérêt» des consommateurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2015)

Un voleur d'antiquités pris de remords et certain de subir une malédiction pour le punir de son larcin a rendu deux boulets romains vieux de 2.000 ans à un musée israélien

Maintenant, vous savez à qui refiler vos boulets.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2015)

Pas sûr qu'on arrive à écouler tous les boulets du forum.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Août 2015)

Des boulets romains ? Je vois bien un boulet roumain ... (je vous conseille "sexualité")


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2015)

Une fillette de 3 ans "oubliée" sur une aire d'autoroute


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2015)

Un journaliste azéri battu à mort pour avoir critiqué le comportement d'un footballeur


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2015)

http://www.gridam.com/2015/08/walkcar-un-transporteur-qui-se-range-dans-un-sac/
Marcher ne sera bientôt plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.
Et pas seulement marcher...
...gnagnagna...
...laissez-vous aller !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2015)

Le beurre est nocif pour la santé


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le beurre est nocif pour la santé


Quel scoop !


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le beurre est nocif pour la santé


euh... quand on s'appelle Nestlé, on évite de se faire passer pour une prof de nutrition!


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2015)

loustic a dit:


> http://www.gridam.com/2015/08/walkcar-un-transporteur-qui-se-range-dans-un-sac/
> Marcher ne sera bientôt plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.
> Et pas seulement marcher...
> ...gnagnagna...
> ...laissez-vous aller !



"*Une société japonaise a créé WalkCar, un transporteur à 4 roulettes de la taille d’un ordinateur portable et qui peut se ranger dans un sac."*

P'tain!!!! Les japonais viennent d' inventer "La planche à roulettes"!!


----------



## Le docteur (12 Août 2015)

Non, la planchette japonaise...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Août 2015)

Les revendeurs de beurre vendent aussi de la margarine. 
Et qui c'est qu'en a besoin, pour le coup, hein ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2015)

Mais depuis le "dernier tango à Paris" on sait que le beurre a d'autres usages bien meilleurs pour la santé!


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais depuis le "dernier tango à Paris" on sait que le beurre a d'autres usages bien meilleurs pour la santé!


Oui, la pomme au beurre ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2015)

Petite histoire de journaliste ordinaire.


----------



## Mboum (12 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

encore un qui confond le Mythe et son étude d'avec l'oeuvre de fiction qui existait par ailleurs dans les sociétés antiques ; ce parallèle entre fiction et mythologie est d'une bêtise insondable ; Le Mythe étant par définition intemporel et a-individuel puisque c'est l'étude du monde divin ; même Kant qui a dit beaucoup de bêtises sur divers sujets avait compris la différence et les fonctions de chacun ; surtout quand l'on parle de sociétés qui ne connaissaient pas la séparation du profane et du sacré ; la grecologie du 19-20eme siècle est une engeance comme l'égyptologie par ailleurs, des ouvrages entiers de fantasmes et d'énormités plus grosse les unes  que les autres.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Petite histoire de journaliste ordinaire.


bof.... c'est juste un déterrage de dépêche AFP comme on a parfois ici des déterrages de posts!  

Ce qui leur faudrait c'est quelques boules rouges....


----------



## Le docteur (12 Août 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> encore un qui confond le Mythe et son étude d'avec l'oeuvre de fiction qui existait par ailleurs dans les sociétés antiques ; ce parallèle entre fiction et mythologie est d'une bêtise insondable ; Le Mythe étant par définition intemporel et a-individuel puisque c'est l'étude du monde divin ; même Kant qui a dit beaucoup de bêtises sur divers sujets avait compris la différence et les fonctions de chacun ; surtout quand l'on parle de sociétés qui ne connaissaient pas la séparation du profane et du sacré ; la grecologie du 19-20eme siècle est une engeance comme l'égyptologie par ailleurs, des ouvrages entiers de fantasmes et d'énormités plus grosse les unes  que les autres.


Oui, au sens strict de "mythe". Il y a un sens passé dans l'usage qui désigne tout ce qui n'est qu'une construction de l'imagination. Maintenant, c'est le terme "mythologique" qui devient vraiment un barbarisme, même s'il est lui aussi passé dans l'usage. 
Kant n'a pas dit que des bêtises. C'est avec ses conclusions qu'on n'a pas forcément à être d'accord.


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2015)

Le coup est vache


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2015)

Ah! Ces urbains qui viennent vivre à la campagne en imaginant que c'est comme le petit Trianon. 

Mais je m'interroge… avec ces foutues cloches autour du coup, comment elles arrivent à dormir les vaches ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2015)

Bordeaux : le locataire repeint les murs des parties communes et y installe un canapé


----------



## Berthold (14 Août 2015)

Suicidaire, vous n'arrivez pas à passer à l'acte ? Une idée digne d'intérêt : devenez criminel au Texas…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2015)

Depuis quelques semaines, il existe en Belgique, une polémique stupide au sujet de notre fameux et mythique "Sirop de Liège" qui a obtenu une certification "halal" pour faciliter les exportations vers les pays musulmans ... Certains vont jusqu'à rapporter leur pot au supermarché sous prétexte qu'on ne peut pas les obliger à manger "halal" alors que ce sirop est fabriqué avec la même formule depuis 1902 et que rien n'a changé depuis !  ... Preuve qu'il y a des cons partout !

Alors, je me suis souvenu d'une vidéo qui m'avait bien fait rigoler concernant le halal :






​


----------



## Mboum (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour theBig,

c'est plutôt triste autant je peux comprendre les badauds  qui ont des reflexes idiots en ce qui concerne des choses qu'ils ne connaissent pas et avoir plein d'apriori ; mais si on y regarde bien la "notion de légalité des rites et des actes" est bien présente dans le Christianisme ; ceci revêt des formes différentes ; mais je dirais que c'est le principe et la fonction même des religions, être différente et complète a la fois: autonome et correspondant a une mentalité et dynamique de groupe, mais ceci a été oublié ;

pour les seconds, c'est plus grave, ils ne connaissent plus rien de leur "culture" d'origine a part des fantasmes, racontent des sottises ; de plus, dans l'oeil du badaud moyen, ceux qui représentent ce que l'on appel les populations de type "musulmanes" ; il y aurait tant a faire ; c'est affligeant d'avoir laissé des hommes s'enfoncer dans une telle crasse, il n'y a aucun gout d'apprentissage ou envie de s'améliorer ; ils s'humilient et ne s'en rendent pas compte. C'est bien triste, et cela ne peut-être que la source de tentions et de conflits plus ou moins graves, le moteur de polémiques stériles ; mais c'est ce qui mène a la violence ;

et ne me dites point que c'est de l'humour ; car le ton ne passe pas du tout car on sent qu'ils essayent de se moquer d'apriori ; sur des questions et des notions qui ne maitrisent pas eux-mêmes ; et cela ne fait qu'envenimer les choses ; ce sont des caricatures qui s'essayent a la caricature.

--


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour theBig,
> ...c'est plutôt triste...



Bonsoir Mboum,

 ... Le but de mon post est de faire simplement sourire et certainement pas de polémiquer sur le bien-fondé ou non des sentiments des uns et des autres - ce n'est ni le lieu ni le moment !

Nous sommes à "la terrasse" et je voulais tout simplement partager une vidéo qui m'a bien fait rigoler...


----------



## patlek (14 Août 2015)

Pas bien compris ce que veux dire Mboum, moi... pas décodé.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2015)

Bah! Si t'as compris The Big, t'as pas besoin d'aller voir plus loin. C'est juste du fun.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2015)

En même temps, c'est vrai que je n'ai rien pigé non plus (bon, j'ai vu la vidéo, je comprends vaguement du coup).
Mais il peut revenir s'il dit deux gros mots dans le prochain post.


----------



## patlek (15 Août 2015)

Boire ou voler, il faut choisir.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Boire ou voler, il faut choisir.



C'est pas beau de boire  
http://forums.macg.co/threads/actualites-amusantes-ou-pas-v-4.193969/page-1444#post-12916764


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2015)

Application de la « Loi-baillon » en Espagne  : 800 € d'amende pour avoir photographié (et montré sur Facebook) une voiture de police garée sur une place réservée aux handicapés (article en espagnol)

Cela s'est passé à Petrer, dans la province d'Alicante. Cette amende a été imposée en fonction de l'article 36.23 de la _Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana _(qualifiée de « Loi-baillon » par ses opposants), article qui interdit la prise de photographies ou de films montrant des forces de l'ordre lorsque ces images sont susceptibles de mettre en danger la sécurité personnelle ou familiale des agents, la sûreté d'installations protégées, ou de menacer la réussite d'une opération. La police locale se défend en affirmant être intervenue en urgence dans le quartier sur un cas de vandalisme.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2015)

Un ordinateur portable pour votre matou


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2015)

http://www.bfmtv.com/planete/pologne-une-femelle-blaireau-retrouvee-ivre-sur-une-plage-904739.html

7 bouteilles de bière… Friponne !


----------



## Le docteur (18 Août 2015)

Ils lui filent des poussins à manger ??? Vivants ?


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2015)

Oui. C'est meilleur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ils lui filent des poussins à manger ??? Vivants ?



Je ne sais pas s'ils sont vivants. Mais ce n'est pas plus cruel que de broyer les mâles par millions comme on le fait aujourd'hui. On vient de l'interdire en Allemagne. Une pétition est en ligne pour obtenir la même interdiction en France : http://www.l214.com/enquetes/broyage-poussins/

Je rappelle que les 9 millions de chats britanniques seraient responsables de la mort de plus de 250 millions d'autres animaux dont 55 millions d'oiseaux chaque année…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2015)

La grande évasion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2015)

* Itadakimasu !

*


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2015)

Sauvé par son iPhone


----------



## Berthold (20 Août 2015)

Peste, il est temps de quitter Yosemite !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2015)

les funérailles triomphales d'un chef mafieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2015)

Non, un astéroïde géant ne heurtera pas la Terre le 23 septembre

Dommage : tous les problèmes du monde seraient résolus d'un seul coup.


----------



## Berthold (21 Août 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Non, un astéroïde géant ne heurtera pas la Terre le 23 septembre
> 
> Dommage : tous les problèmes du monde seraient résolus d'un seul coup.






			
				SudOuest a dit:
			
		

> C'est la 184e fois que la fin du monde est annoncée depuis 1850.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2015)

Y'en a bien un qui va finir par tomber juste.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2015)

> 1997, 1999 ou 2001.


 Ils se croient au loto, ceux-là ?


> 1993 - Fin spirituelle du monde


: celle-là, elle s'est peut-être effectivement réalisée, mais on n'est pas sûr de la date exacte.


> 2020 - Armageddon et combat entre Jésus et la trinité maléfique constituée de Satan, de l'Antéchrist et du Faux Prophète.


 Là, je sais : Varoufakis contre la troïka (Montebourg ???)


----------



## OlivierMarly (25 Août 2015)

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/claude-guéant-affirme-avoir-été-170540009.html

je propose de l'inviter au diner de mercredi prochain.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2015)

Payé à ne rien faire


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2015)

Un robot apprend à faire un pancake tout seul.
Il ne lui reste plus qu'à apprendre à le manger
et à expulser proprement les excréments produits.

L'être humain devient lentement, mais surement, un pur esprit.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Un robot apprend à faire un pancake tout seul.
> Il ne lui reste plus qu'à apprendre à le manger
> et à expulser proprement les excréments produits.
> 
> L'être humain devient lentement, mais surement, un pur esprit.



Pour expulser , en voila un


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2015)

Où sont les femmes ?







En tout cas, on sait où sont les gogos. On a même leurs noms.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2015)

Il se masturbe quand il voit un tracteur


----------



## bompi (27 Août 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Où sont les femmes ?
> En tout cas, on sait où sont les gogos. On a même leurs noms.


Il est _aussi_ possible que parmi les 11m d'hommes, certains ne s'intéressent pas qu'aux femmes.


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2015)

omg !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Il est _aussi_ possible que parmi les 11m d'hommes, certains ne s'intéressent pas qu'aux femmes.


Ouaip. Y'en a peut-être qui en pincent pour les tracteurs.


----------



## patlek (27 Août 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouaip. Y'en a peut-être qui en pincent pour les tracteurs.


rrrrr.... avec leurs grosses roues... RRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se masturbe quand il voit un tracteur


Ouais. C'est incompréhensible !


----------



## patlek (27 Août 2015)

Faudrait virer la fille, on voit mal la roue rrrrooooooouuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2015)

l'iphone avec sa pile à combustible.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2015)

Après le tracteur , voici le Canoé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2015)

Ils remplacent une tombe en granit du Néolithique par une table de pique-nique

C'est lamentable. Tout se perd. Nos ancêtres du Néolitihique ne se seraient jamais permis de remplacer une table de pique-nique par une tombe en granit.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Faudrait virer la fille, on voit mal la roue rrrrooooooouuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuu.



Pour le canoé , ont fait comment ? a coup de Rame ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2015)

En Turquie, des islamo-conservateurs s’inquiètent de la montée de la religion Jedi

Oui. Cela fait peur. Les Jedi pourraient mettre le Proche-Orient à feu et à sang, pratiquer l'esclavage sexuel, décapiter ou brûler vifs des gens et détruire des monuments historiques.


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Les Jedi pourraient mettre le Proche-Orient à feu et à sang, pratiquer l'esclavage sexuel, décapiter ou brûler vifs des gens et détruire des monuments historiques.


C'est dans quel épisode ?!


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est dans quel épisode ?!


Episode VIII : Le reretour du Jedi. Il rerevient  et il n'est pas content


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Août 2015)

ba voilà, ça explique tout. Daech oeuvre pour la paix. Fallait le dire. Ces Jedi, quand même, quels boutes en train.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2015)

Selon une étude scientifique, les études scientifiques ne sont pas fiables

Cette info m'a donné mal au crâne.


----------



## Mboum (31 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

il s'agit de psychologie, rien de scientifique dans ceci, ce sont des études comportementales ; il est évident qu'elle soient non reproductibles ; le facteur étant l'humain dans un environnement donné et un temps donné, la contre étude en soi est donc ridicule ; je leur couperais les crédits.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Selon une étude scientifique, les études scientifiques ne sont pas fiables
> 
> Cette info m'a donné mal au crâne.



C'est bien de le réaliser. Ca fait longtemps que j'avais pour ma part compris qu'en fait de scientifique on en était en général renvoyé au bon vieux problème de l'accord plus ou moins général sur  la base d'études scientifiques biaisées ou contradictoires.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il s'agit de psychologie, rien de scientifique dans ceci, ce sont des études comportementales ; il est évident qu'elle soient non reproductibles ; le facteur étant l'humain dans un environnement donné et un temps donné, la contre étude en soi est donc ridicule ; je leur couperais les crédits.


Bon,
1. Il n'y a pas que dans les sciences molles que se pose le problème du biais ou de l'interprétation de traviole (travers favoris des "purs scientifiques", cf. les conclusions et suite inénarrables du programme SUVIMAX). 
2. Si tu coupes les crédits pour éviter de vérifier, ça promet. 

Par contre le problème du crédit bouffe la science.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Août 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> il s'agit de psychologie, rien de scientifique dans ceci, ce sont des études comportementales ; il est évident qu'elle soient non reproductibles



Je vais rester sobre dans ma réponse : il est évident que si, les études de psychologie comportementale se doivent d'être reproductibles.


----------



## Mboum (31 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

lisez les études et leurs sujets : https://osf.io/ezcuj/ ; certaines de ces études ne sont pas reproductibles, elles sont trop attachées à l'environnement, et certaines même, liées tout simplement à l'actualité. Je disais que je couperais les crédits car la contre étude est biaisée à mon sens et a un parti pris.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2015)

Le Gorafi ... c'est fini ! ... La vengeance des belges ! 

http://nordpresse.be/le-gorafi-cest-fini-nordpresse/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2015)

La Martinique a le ratio hommes-femmes le plus faible au monde

Si quelqu'un a un explication, je suis preneur. Je soupçonne l'émigration, tout simplement. Mais ce n'est pas un signe positif.


----------



## patlek (1 Septembre 2015)

Superbe... une beauté!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2015)

Un scorpion préhistorique de taille humaine retrouvé dans l’Iowa

« Avant c'était mieux ». Vu la taille des bestiaux, ça se discute…


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Un scorpion préhistorique de taille humaine retrouvé dans l’Iowa
> 
> « Avant c'était mieux ». Vu la taille des bestiaux, ça se discute…



Oui mais avant il y avait Persée pour t'en faire un steak !


----------



## Le docteur (2 Septembre 2015)

Si! pour les scorpions ...


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2015)

Les gonzesses, de plus en plus gonflées et de moins en moins voilées.


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2015)

C'est une bonne nouvelle. Qu'elles soient moins voilées, pas qu'elles se fassent arrêter…


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2015)

Des chercheurs se sont penchés sur la ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2015)

La batterie de votre mobile, un vrai mouchard?

N'importe comment, tous les moyens sont bons pour pister les gens


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2015)

Promenade dans les toilettes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Des chercheurs se sont penchés sur la ...



Euh ! Merci d'avoir plombé ma journée !!!!


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Septembre 2015)

montons (sans jeu de mot) le club des p'tits kiki. On sera nombreux mais au moins elles sauront où elles mettent les pieds. 

Homme d'un certain âge cherche demoiselle bien sous tout rapports (sans jeu de mots) pour jouer à la bataille navale. Ecrire à gai luron, journal déchu quelque part par là.


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Promenade dans les toilettes


mieux que la sncf, au moins là c'est franc, tu sais quand tu pars, pas quand tu arrives ni où.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> montons (sans jeu de mot) le club des p'tits kiki



C'est fait dans mon patelin ... J'ai d'ailleurs organisé le mois dernier notre barbecue annuel avec des mini-merguez et mini-boudins.

L'entrée était gratuite pour tous ceux qui avaient déguisé leurs kikis (enfin ! un par personne ... vous m'aurez compris !) en "minions".

Pour les dames, la condition était qu'elles soient déguisées en schtroumpfettes, qu'elles aient un iPhone 6 minimum, et qu'elles soient disposées à nous faire partager leurs "blue touffes" !

Gros succès au vu de la quantité de minions explosés à la fin du barbec !


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2015)

Ah ! Les p'tits kikis rikikis !
Les sauterelles aiment ça !
De l'autre côté, dans l'autre "genre",
beaucoup se sont aussi penchés sur la question.
N'est-ce pas ?

Tiens dans _Le Roman comique_ de Scarron,
un personnage féminin s'appelle La Caverne...


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est fait dans mon patelin ... J'ai d'ailleurs organisé le mois dernier notre barbecue annuel avec des mini-merguez et mini-boudins.
> 
> L'entrée était gratuite pour tous ceux qui avaient déguisé leurs kikis (enfin ! un par personne ... vous m'aurez compris !) en "minions".
> 
> ...



oh des punkettes à crête.


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2015)

Somme toute, l'artiste n'est pas le seul à accomplir l'acte de création car le spectateur établit le contact de l'œuvre avec le monde extérieur en déchiffrant et en interprétant ses qualifications profondes et par là ajoute sa propre contribution au processus créatif. Marcel DUCHAMP _in._ Le processus créatif. 1957.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Somme toute, l'artiste n'est pas le seul à accomplir l'acte de création car le spectateur établit le contact de l'œuvre avec le monde extérieur en déchiffrant et en interprétant ses qualifications profondes et par là ajoute sa propre contribution au processus créatif. Marcel DUCHAMP _in._ Le processus créatif. 1957.



Euh ! J'essaie aussi de déchiffrer et d'interpréter ses qualifications profondes et la seule pensée qui me vient à l'esprit c'est : "Ah ! Ce truc tout pourri c'est de l'art ???" ... Soit je n'ai aucun sens artistique ou je deviens vieux ... soit les deux !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2015)

Des ordures écrites sur un tas d'immondices. Ça fait sens, effectivement. Ce qui ne va pas c'est le lieu. Il me semble qu'il y a maintenant assez de friches industrielles en France pour que tout ce petit monde s'épanouisse sans défigurer le patrimoine national.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2015)

On l'a connu mieux inspiré !!!

https://www.google.be/url?sa=i&rct=...FHH0xmqgxPpYr7vhXSocIwfw&ust=1441729140650558


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2015)

Le lapsus de Nicolas Sarkozy 

Me copierez 10 fois _La Princesse de Clèves_ !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Le lapsus de Nicolas Sarkozy
> 
> Me copierez 10 fois _La Princesse de Clèves_ !



Il ne dit rien qu'on ne savait déjà.


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Des ordures écrites sur un tas d'immondices. Ça fait sens, effectivement. Ce qui ne va pas c'est le lieu. Il me semble qu'il y a maintenant assez de friches industrielles en France pour que tout ce petit monde s'épanouisse sans défigurer le patrimoine national.


J'eus préféré lire _Transfigurer_ dans ta remarque de béotien.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2015)

Béotien ? Va te faire foutre en Thessalie.

Un tas de cailloux avec une corne de métal rouillée ? Appelle ça de l'art si tu veux. C'est de la merde.

Il n'y a qu'à voir la photo d'illustration de l'article pour apprécier le désastre sur la perspective du bassin d'Apollon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un tas de cailloux avec une corne de métal rouillée ? Appelle ça de l'art si tu veux. C'est de la merde.



Je souscris à ta description ! 

Il est probablement de bon ton, pour certains, de se pâmer devant ce "truc" infâme et d'essayer d'y découvrir ou d'interpréter autre chose que ce qu'il est réellement, à savoir ... de la merde !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2015)

Entendons-nous bien : je n'ai rien contre l'artiste, d'ailleurs j'aime bien le haricot de Chicago mis lien ; j'ai contre la présidente du Domaine du Château de Versailles et ses prédécesseurs qui ont transformé celui-ci en Disneyland pseudo-culturel au mépris de son programme architectural et artistique originel.

En matière d'art moderne, j'ai vu des choses autrement plus convainquantes exposées au Louvre ces dernières années.


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Béotien ? Va te faire foutre en Thessalie.



Hin hin, tout d'suite les gros mots !


> Un tas de cailloux avec une corne de métal rouillée ? Appelle ça de l'art si tu veux. C'est de la merde.


De mon point de vue, c'est toi qui a de la merde dans les yeux sur ce coup là !

J'entend bien que tu possèdes des clefs pour apprécier l'art mais ne pas comprendre ou refuser de voir que cette installation, dont la création est antérieure à sa présentation dans les jardins du château de Versailles, a été retouchée ou adaptée pour les besoins de l'exposition relève une béate méconnaissance du travail de l'artiste. Après j'entend bien que tu puisses détester une œuvre dont la sensibilité t'échappe — ça m'arrive aussi parfois — mais la contrainte d'un lieu peut amener l'artiste à opérer quelques changements pour que son œuvre _rentre_ dans le cadre.
Anish n'est pas un ascète que je sache, c'est évidemment que ses fantasmes sexuels transparaissent dans son travail tout comme c'est évident qu'une part du public voit dans ce _Dirty corner_ une évocation du sexe féminin. Et même si l'artiste a pu évoquer celui de la reine comme pour inscrire sa pièce _in situ_, rien ne laissait présager à de telles insanités peinturlurées sur ses flancs métalliques si ce n'est la bêtise ordinaire.

Par contre vouloir renvoyer _ce petit monde_ dans les friches industrielles c'est ne pas entendre que le patrimoine industriel frappe à la porte des monuments historiques.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2015)

"fantasmes sexuels transparaissent dans son travail"

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire… 

Le meilleur moyen aujourd'hui de se vendre : afficher ses fantasmes sexuels, ou prétendus comme tels.

(Ce qui est assez plaisant à une époque où la pudibonderie est revenue à l'affiche : montrer un sexe ? non ! En voir à tous les coins de table ? Oui !)

Y'en a qu'on vraiment l'esprit tordu à voir du cul partout. Moi j'y vois la corne d'abondance de l'État-providence tombée en panne. D'où mon renvoi dans les friches industrielles. 

"ne pas comprendre ou refuser de voir (…) retouchée ou adaptée pour les besoins de l'exposition" franchement je m'en cogne. 

Tu n'as pas bien compris. Je ne déteste pas forcément. Simplement ça n'a rien à faire là. Retouchée ou non. Posé ainsi entre la fontaine de Latonne et le bassin d'Apollon c'est un tas d'ordures sauvage. Et maintenant c'est écrit dessus pour ceux qui en doutaient.

Le château et son parc répondent à un programme architectural établi par Louis XIV, Le Brun, Le Nôtre et Le Vau. Ce programme a été respecté durant des siècles par les différents intervenants, il n'y a qu'aujourd'hui que des cuistres dans ton genre s'autorisent à croire qu'ils peuvent y déposer n'importe quoi sans corrompre tout le reste.

Au bout du compte, il peut bien pleurer, monter sur ses grands chevaux, et la poule du ministère sauter en croupe, il n'a eu que la monnaie de sa pièce : il ne respecte pas le lieu, certains se sont autorisé à ne pas respecter son travail. En fait, lui et ses détracteurs sont du même acabit.

La seule victime reste le château livré aux wahabites de l'art moderne.

On va demander à un émule de Cristo d'emballer la Joconde avec un film vert transparent. Tu seras content et y verras sans doute je ne sais quelle connotation sexuelle. Peut-être qu'un ou deux tarés viendront se branler dessus. Immense succès !


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On va demander à un émule de Cristo d'emballer la Joconde avec un film vert transparent.



C'est marrant que tu dises ça parce que figures-toi que j'en ai un dans mon quartier ! 

Le gars est un amoureux des nains de jardins et autres figurines animalières en terre cuite. Du coup, ça pullule sur son gazon, ces petites bêtes. Donc, le gars, plutôt que de rentrer chaque hiver toute sa petite marmaille, il a décidé de recouvrir de film plastique et de scotch tous ces petits personnages pour éviter que l'eau, le gel et le dégel ne les détériorent. Malin le gars !
Et tu sais quoi ?! Chaque hiver, lorsque je passe devant son jardin, bah je suis content ! Content de voir que Prof, Atchoum, Dormeur, Grincheux, Joyeux, Timide et Simplet se métamorphosent en objets empaquetés digne d'un Christo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> […] ta remarque de béotien





Moonwalker a dit:


> Va te faire foutre en Thessalie


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On l'a connu mieux inspiré !!!
> 
> https://www.google.be/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRxqFQoTCI_hy-Op5ccCFUK1GgodqO4KEA&url=https://www.thinglink.com/scene/498142958399258625&psig=AFQjCNHN6hFHH0xmqgxPpYr7vhXSocIwfw&ust=1441729140650558


À noter : il y a une erreur dans le nom de l'artiste dans la légende.
Quant aux ronchons : ça n'y restera pas, à Versailles donc, rassurez-vous, vous pourrez l'admirer à nouveau pour la Toussaint ou, mieux encore, pour le 11 novembre [ça fait encore plus National].


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

Quelle est la différence entre ceux qui détruisent Palmyre
et ceux qui, à Versailles, exhibent l'anus d'Anish ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> À noter : il y a une erreur dans le nom de l'artiste dans la légende.
> Quant aux ronchons : ça n'y restera pas, à Versailles donc, rassurez-vous, vous pourrez l'admirer à nouveau pour la Toussaint ou, mieux encore, pour le 11 novembre [ça fait encore plus National].


Le problème est que la répétition de ces expositions temporaires deviennent un vandalisme permanent. Après Amish un autre "artiste" sera l'occasion de continuer l'œuvre de destruction patrimoniale.

Au fait, voilà ce qu'on a fait subit au parc de Versailles y exposer Amish : http://www.latribunedelart.com/le-degre-zero-du-debat


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre ceux qui détruisent Palmyre
> et ceux qui, à Versailles, exhibent l'anus d'Anish ?


Ca m'étonnerait que l'EI considère sa démarche de destruction comme artistique


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca m'étonnerait que l'EI considère sa démarche de destruction comme artistique



On trouvera bien un abrutis pour la proclamer comme telle. Stockahausen ne s'était pas gêné pour comparer le 11 septembre à une action artistique.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

Rachida Dati victime d'un «choc émotionnel» à cause d'Elise Lucet


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème est que la répétition de ces expositions temporaires deviennent un vandalisme permanent. Après *Amish* un autre "artiste" sera l'occasion de continuer l'œuvre de destruction patrimoniale.
> 
> Au fait, voilà ce qu'on a fait subit au parc de Versailles y exposer *Amish* : http://www.latribunedelart.com/le-degre-zero-du-debat


Je ne pense pas qu'il soit amish... Son nom est Anish Kapoor (et son patronyme est Kapoor, pas Anish ; là, c'est comme si tu parlais de "Pablo" pour Picasso).
À part ça, dans sa page Ouikipedia, on cite Andrea Mantegna comme référence. Pas évident à déceler...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il soit amish... Son nom est Anish Kapoor (et son patronyme est Kapoor, pas Anish ; là, c'est comme si tu parlais de "Pablo" pour Picasso).
> 
> À part ça, dans sa page Ouikipedia, on cite Andrea Mantegna comme référence. Pas évident à déceler...



Bof. Amish, Anish, Kapoor, Kapout… m'en fout. Je voudrais oublier jusqu'à son existence une fois qu'on aura déménagé son tas d'immondices.

Mantegna ? hé béé…


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2015)

Allez, j'remets 5 balles dans l'flipper !



Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème est que la répétition de ces expositions temporaires deviennent un vandalisme permanent. Après Amish un autre "artiste" sera l'occasion de continuer l'œuvre de destruction patrimoniale.
> 
> Au fait, voilà ce qu'on a fait subit au parc de Versailles y exposer Amish : http://www.latribunedelart.com/le-degre-zero-du-debat



Hin hin hin, inutile de renvoyer vers _La tribune de l'art_ — sous-titré, l’actualité du patrimoine et de l’art occidental du moyen-âge aux années 30 — je sais bien que _les ayatollahs _(pour reprendre ta logorrhée fallacieuse)_ du_ _bon goût_ ont toujours plus ou moins un siècle de retard… Comme je sais et lis qu'ils usent d'une savante incorrection vis-à-vis des artistes actuels, notamment en écorchant l'orthographe de leurs noms. En fait, si je suis capable de me rapetisser à ton niveau de re-connaissance des arts, tu es par contre incapable de t'élever jusqu'à mon degré de conscience. Pire, tu considères cette incapacité comme une force qu'il faut défendre bec et ongle au motif que ta culture ignore tout des transversalités présentes dans les différentes périodes et courants artistiques. Pire encore, ton simulacre de réponse qui laisse à croire que les sens et désirs n'ont d'influence dans l'acte de création que dans la recherche du gain et surtout n'ont cours que depuis la seconde moitié du siècle dernier. Mon pauvre chéri, faire étalage de telles absurdités, c'est au mieux faire preuve de paresse intellectuelle…

Pour finir en beauté — parce que je ne vais pas nourrir le troll indéfiniment — je ne suis pas sûr que _ta tribune de l'art_ traite de l'actualité des arts jusqu'aux années trente car — et je reviens à la genèse de mon intervention sur ce fait d'actualité illustré par cette citation de Duchamp — je ne suis pas certain que ces pense-petits ne se forgent une vision flatteuse en contemplant la _Fountain_ de Duchamp.



bompi a dit:


> Son nom est Anish Kapoor (et son patronyme est Kapoor, pas Anish ; là, c'est comme si tu parlais de "Pablo" pour Picasso).



Oups, c'est ma faute. Je me suis laissé aller à une familiarité d'entre gens du métier. Désolé.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

La fédération Française de football donne 100000 euros à une association


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2015)

Je trouve Anish Kapoor très surfait. Par rapport à l'œuvre d'une artiste contemporaine comme Dame Nature (universelle, apatride, intemporelle, trop peu connue), ses créations manquent de puissance. J'ai notamment un faible pour cette création intitulée _Rusty Chain_ :


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2015)

Dame Nature est la plus forte


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Allez, j'remets 5 balles dans l'flipper !
> 
> Hin hin hin, inutile de renvoyer vers _La tribune de l'art_ — sous-titré, l’actualité du patrimoine et de l’art occidental du moyen-âge aux années 30 — je sais bien que _les ayatollahs _(pour reprendre ta logorrhée fallacieuse)_ du_ _bon goût_ ont toujours plus ou moins un siècle de retard… Comme je sais et lis qu'ils usent d'une savante incorrection vis-à-vis des artistes actuels, notamment en écorchant l'orthographe de leurs noms. En fait, si je suis capable de me rapetisser à ton niveau de re-connaissance des arts, tu es par contre incapable de t'élever jusqu'à mon degré de conscience. Pire, tu considères cette incapacité comme une force qu'il faut défendre bec et ongle au motif que ta culture ignore tout des transversalités présentes dans les différentes périodes et courants artistiques. Pire encore, ton simulacre de réponse qui laisse à croire que les sens et désirs n'ont d'influence dans l'acte de création que dans la recherche du gain et surtout n'ont cours que depuis la seconde moitié du siècle dernier. Mon pauvre chéri, faire étalage de telles absurdités, c'est au mieux faire preuve de paresse intellectuelle…
> 
> Pour finir en beauté — parce que je ne vais pas nourrir le troll indéfiniment — je ne suis pas sûr que _ta tribune de l'art_ traite de l'actualité des arts jusqu'aux années trente car — et je reviens à la genèse de mon intervention sur ce fait d'actualité illustré par cette citation de Duchamp — je ne suis pas certain que ces pense-petits ne se forgent une vision flatteuse en contemplant la _Fountain_ de Duchamp.



Voilà bien un sommet de pédanterie. C'est sans doute l'art dans lequel tu exerces le mieux tes talents.

Ton "degré de conscience" 

Wouah! Alors il faut avoir été illuminé devant cette ferraille rouillée pour atteindre ton "degré de conscience"… Ça m'en bouche un coin… sale.

Sérieusement ? Tu n'as pas l'impression d'avoir pété une durite ? 

Quand aux "transversalités présentes dans les différentes périodes et courants artistiques", désolé, concernant cette exposition Kapoor, ça ne m'a pas sauté au visage, mais ne spécule pas sur ma capacité à apprécier l'art moderne et l'art en général. Tu te ridiculises à un point que tu n'imagines pas.

Et puis qu'est-ce que j'en ai à faire de la connotation sexuelle de ce machin ? Rien. Je me gausse des réactions des hérauts de la liberté d'expression sexuelle artistique à tous les coins de rue qui parallèlement font la chasse au porno qu'on ne saurait voir sur la toile (Molière est impérissable). Ce sont souvent les mêmes. Et le sexe ça fait vendre, surtout s'il s'accompagne d'un petit scandale. Si tu ne sais pas encore ça, t'as des choses à apprendre sur la vie.

Monsieur Kapoor peut avoir pensé à quelque chose en imaginant ça, et je suis libre d'en penser autre chose. Je ne crois pas qu'il me refuserait ce droit. N'est-ce pas Duchamp ? Tu peux voir un vagin si ça te chante, ou un trou du cul, ou une entrée de métro, ou un phénomène spacio-temporel, ou que sais-je ? Là n'est pas la question, ne t'en déplaise.

Derrière ta défense de l'innommable, on sent comme un vécu difficile. On t'as censuré pauvre chou ? Y'en a qui ont dit du mal de tes œuvres ? Tu es un incompris ? Qu'est-ce que tu attends pour nous infliger d'un gros "Je suis Kapoor" ou "Je suis Dirty Corner" du meilleur goût ?

Le problème avec les con-scients dans ton genre c'est qu'il désirent toujours exercer leur liberté artistique au dépend de celle des autres. Et gare si on n'est pas d'accord avec le fait qu'ils étalent leurs élucubrations où bon leur semble. Vous prétendez provoquer mais vous refusez d'assumer les conséquences de vos provocations, comme McCarthy avec son plug anal place Vendôme.

Si tu avais lu l'article de la Tribune de l'Art, au lieu de t'arrêter au sous-titre, tu aurais peut-être commencé à comprendre que la question n'est pas la valeur artistique du travail de Sir Anish Kapoor, encore moins sa signification, la question est la défense et la préservation du patrimoine National. Le problème n'est pas l'œuvre qui s'appelle Dirty Corner mais son emplacement à cet endroit là et les dégâts occasionnés par ces installations qui eux risquent de ne pas être temporaires.

Mais visiblement, ça, de toute ta hauteur, emmailloté dans ta "conscience" à haut degré de cuisson, tu t'en fiches. C'est sans doute aussi pourquoi sur MacG tu peux t'imaginer l'espace d'un post être du même métier que Duchamp ou Kapoor, mais certainement pas du même monde.


----------



## Mboum (8 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je ne vais pas rentrer dans les polémiques de rejets ou d'admirations ; simplement sur le fait d'une certaine intelligence ; par exemple, Calder aurait certainement refusé d'exposer dans les jardins de Versailles, ou simplement cela ne lui serait jamais venu a l'idée de s'imposer comme piece  rapportée centrée sur sa personne; Calder n'était pas un "people" même si il a connu le succès de son vivant, au dela des polémiques, il avait un sens de l'esthétisme qui dépassait ses créations et ses idées.

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2015)

La position d’un artiste est toujours paradoxale. On l'a vu lors de l'affaire du vandalisme de _Piss Christ_.

Andres Serrano assume totalement le caractère provocateur de son œuvre (photos de cadavres à la morgue, image d’un crucifix immergé dans l’urine et le sang…). Son but, en tant qu’artiste chrétien, est de nous arracher au confort de notre rapport avec les représentations habituelles, convenues, qui représentent au fond un mensonge, une forme de déni de la nature profonde de ce qui est représenté : « Si en faisant appel au sang, à l’urine, aux larmes, ma représentation déclenche des réactions, c’est aussi un moyen de rappeler à tout le monde par quelle horreur le Christ est passé » (http://next.liberation.fr/arts/2011/04/19/je-n-ai-aucune-sympathie-pour-le-blaspheme_730037).

Il devrait donc, logiquement, comprendre que sa provocation déclenche des contre-provocations. Cela devrait même être pour lui un but explicite : secouer la bonne conscience des philistins et des hypocrites et les amener à réagir (comme Kierkegaard dénonçant le faste des obsèques de l’évêque Mynster, lorsque le Christ est mort nu, abandonné de tous et couvert de crachats).

Mais en même temps, cette œuvre est sa création, son enfant. Alors il est choqué qu’on puisse la vandaliser et se dérobe, dans un second temps, à son caractère provocateur : « Mes titres ont un caractère littéral et sont tout bonnement descriptifs. Si je réalise un monochrome de lait ou de sang, j’appelle cela « lait » ou « sang ». L’intitulé ne contient aucune hostilité envers le Christ ou la religion. Il est simplement une description ». Comme si une photographie intitulée _Piss Christ_ n’était pas vouée inévitablement à créer une polémique très dure, susceptible de déboucher sur de la violence physique, compte-tenu de ce que sont certains chrétiens dans le monde réel… Il y a dans la candeur outrée de Serrano quelque chose qui relève de l'irresponsabilité ou de l'aveuglement.

Serrano vit le vandalisme comme une agression personnelle, ce qui est le cas. Cette violence n'est pas moralement justifiable. Mais c'est aussi une réaction prévisible parmi l’ensemble des réactions que la forme de son œuvre rendait envisageables. L'artiste ici voudrait pouvoir être le révolutionnaire éveilleur de consciences qui hurle sur la place publique en pleine nuit, mais que magistrats et forces de l’ordre interviennent tout de même en sa faveur si certains, au lieu d’engager le dialogue, se montrent violents après qu’il les a réveillés à deux heures du matin. Ou peut-être se perçoit-il juste comme un révolutionnaire intérieur, un éveilleur de consciences discret, engagé dans un dialogue personnel avec chaque spectateur. Mais ce n’est plus alors totalement compatible avec l’affichage de ses œuvres dans l’espace public.

Dans le cas particulier de _Dirty Corner_, il est clair qu'il y a en plus un problème d'adéquation de la sculpture au lieu. S'il est hors de doute que les vandales sont des crétins et des fanatiques, cela ne rend pas leur geste totalement insensé pour autant. Les jardins de Versailles ne sont pas juste un cadre ; ils sont eux-mêmes une œuvre d'art. S'ils constituent un environnement prestigieux pour la création de Kapoor, il n'est pas sûr qu'ils en soient en retour magnifiés. Je ferais la même remarque à propos de la pyramide de Pei dans la cour du Louvre. La juxtaposition de l'ancien et du nouveau est parfaitement défendable. Cela ne signifie pas qu'elle soit toujours pertinente. Et puis nommer une sculpture _Dirty Corner _pour exiger ensuite qu'elle demeure insouillée… Il fallait l'appeler autrement dans ce cas. _Immaculate Cunt_ peut-être ? Ou _The Cleanest Beaver Ever_ ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2015)

Oui ça fait du scandale la foufoune de la reine dans le jardin de louison 14. Bon on aime ou pas. Je suis pas assez connaisseur de l'art actuel pour en juger vraiment. Mais y a un truc que personne ne mentionne : c'est pas l'artiste qui est venu en loucedé la nuit installer son truc quand même ! C'est bien avant tout les responsables de versailles qui ont appelé l'artiste et validé son projet. Alors quand je vois qu'on dit que cette sculpture c'est du "vandalisme", les premiers vandales dans ce cas sont les responsables, conservateurs et autres du chateau et de son parc, non ? A lire les propos scandalisés c'est l'artiste qui serait responsable de tout : et les commanditaires alors ? Ils auraient pu refuser le projet ! Ce sont eux qui payent et qui décident au final. 

Pour parler d'un domaine que je connais mieux, les archis répondent souvent que les premiers à critiquer quand on trouve un batiment loupé sont les maitres d'ouvrages et non eux. Argument parfois abusif de leur part mais c'est pas entièrement faux : l'archi répond à une commande définie par un programme et un cahier des charges. Et celui qui valide le projet au final c'est le maitre d'ouvrage (le commanditaire si vous préférez).

Pour moi c'est une affaire de business de la provoc organisé de façon tout à fait consciente par les responsables de versailles.
Et c'est pas la première fois qu'il y a des expos qui dérangent à versailles. C'est devenu une vraie cash machine. Je suis allé visiter le chateau en voyage scolaire quand j'étais collégien. C'était simple et bon enfant. J'y suis repassé il y a quelques années avec mes enfants : c'est une industrie. 
Versailles c'est devenu comme rihanna ou kim kardashian : ces filles montrent leurs culs et leurs nichons sur le web sans arrêt pour qu'on parlent d'elles et que ça leur rapporte. A versailles ont organise le scandale régulièrement selon l'adage qui dit : en bien ou en mal l'essentiel c'est qu'on en parle. Car en parler, c'est la première des pubs. Et ça fait venir le client (et non plus le "visiteur").


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2015)

[QUOTE="Le Chardon, post: 12927333, member: 1112731"[…] les archis répondent souvent que les premiers à critiquer quand on trouve un batiment loupé sont les maitres d'ouvrages et non eux.[/QUOTE]

Trouvé dans le Diskionnaire des insultes bruxelloises : 

Architekt / Architek / Rachitek : architecte (insulte suprême)

Je me me souviens, enfant, d'avoir entendu la même insulte dans un film de kung-fu hongkongais : l'avaient-ils post-synchronisé en Belgique ou les architectes ont-ils universellement une sale réputation ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2015)

Bah c'est comme dans tous les métiers : y a des bons, des géniaux parfois, des moyens, des médiocres, des très mauvais et des nuls ! 
Le seul problème avec cette profession c'est la tendance à l'égocentrisme surdimensionné.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2015)

Dommage, je l'aimais bien Luchini ... 

_Selon l'AFP, Luchini a décrit le Nord de la France comme "une région où la République a disparu, un coin de grande misère sociale où les gens boivent beaucoup et votent Front national", ou encore "un pays abandonné par la France, un îlot de désespérance". Sympa._

Mais probablement qu'on ne connaît ni les mêmes personnes, ni les mêmes endroits ...


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dommage, je l'aimais bien Luchini ...
> 
> _Selon l'AFP, Luchini a décrit le Nord de la France comme "une région où la République a disparu, un coin de grande misère sociale où les gens boivent beaucoup et votent Front national", ou encore "un pays abandonné par la France, un îlot de désespérance". Sympa._
> 
> Mais probablement qu'on ne connaît ni les mêmes personnes, ni les mêmes endroits ...


Bah ! Il n'a plus qu'à prendre son courage à deux mains et aller prêcher la bonne parole. En leur lisant Céline et Muray, aux Ch'tis, il devrait leur remonter le moral.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Bah ! Il n'a plus qu'à prendre son courage à deux mains et aller prêcher la bonne parole. En leur lisant Céline et Muray, aux Ch'tis, il devrait leur remonter le moral.



Moi, je veux bien l'emmener dans quelques anciennes cités minières, françaises ou belges, dans des corons ou des courées où les gens sortent encore les tables et les chaises sur le trottoir pour discuter et boire le coup avec les voisins, où l'entraide est un mode de vie et parfois de survie, et où les gamins jouent aux aventuriers sur les terrils d'où ils reviennent le soir "noirs comme des gayettes" (sic) ... 

Bien sûr que tout n'est pas rose et qu'il y a des problèmes sociaux, mais je dois avouer que j'y ai rencontré des personnages exceptionnels, des philosophes de quartier qui ne voient la vie qu'à travers les yeux des autres, et une solidarité qui, au-delà du mot, est devenue palpable ... J'ai "grandi" en les côtoyant ...

Bref, Le Luchini a raté une bonne occasion de se taire ... 

ps : je dis souvent que mon père m'a appris le respect et l'autodérision ... mon beau-père, ancien mineur quant à lui, m'a "montré" le courage et l'humilité ... Et c'est ce courage et cette humilité que je retrouve en ces lieux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2015)

Cela dit le fabrice il pourrait presque en dire autant de chez nous... La Lorraine... Bon pour la picole je concède que les chtis sont peut ètre meilleurs


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Cela dit le fabrice il pourrait presque en dire autant de chez nous... La Lorraine... Bon pour la picole je concède que les chtis sont peut ètre meilleurs



Il y a des contrées qui donnent pas leurs places


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Bon pour la picole je concède que les chtis sont peut ètre meilleurs



 ... J'avoue que si on devait organiser des olympiades de la picole, je connais quelques champions chtis qui seraient certains d'être sur le podium ! ...


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2015)

On a toujours surestimé les ch'tis...


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2015)

Mais...
Répartition des bars en France.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

Ah pas mal la Bretagne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On a toujours surestimé les ch'tis...



Conclusion : les ch'tis sont de sacrés menteurs !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2015)

Homeopathie ... Juliette se déchaîne !!!! 

http://www.franceinfo.fr/emission/l...hie-tourne-l-overdose-de-lsd-09-09-2015-13-23


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2015)

Shanghai va fermer plus de 150 Usines pour Disneyland


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2015)

C'est vrai que produire de la mort-aux-rats tout en accueillant Mickey et Minnie, ça va pas le faire.


----------



## OlivierMarly (10 Septembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais...
> Répartition des bars en France.
> 
> 
> ...



Où on voit que certaines régions pratiquent l'entre soi. Au moins en Bretagne, l'alcool est convivial.


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2015)

Le têtard ou le pétard de la nana ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Le têtard ou le pétard de la nana ?



J'aime bien le commentaire qui dit : "Pour éviter une prune, elle offre la sienne !" ...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2015)

l'homme qui n'aimait pas les cyclistes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2015)

Je vais m'en prendre aux diesels de mon côté


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2015)

Aux Mondiaux d'apnée, Guillaume néry victime d'une erreur de mesure

Un erreur de 10 m sur la profondeur réelle de la plongée… Ce qui s'appelle confier sa vie au premier connard venu.


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2015)

[[Mais, du coup, il a dépassé la limite qu'il cherchait à atteindre, on dirait. Ou ce n'est pas valide ?]]

Allez, on en remet une couche...


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2015)

Après le vagin de la reine
la queue du président ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2015)

La mauvaise blague de Patrick Devedjian


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2015)

Il s'est excusé mais cékinkon...


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2015)

C'est vraiment lourd. Il est en conférence de presse, donc il pourrait se tenir un peu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2015)

Ça donne envie, non ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il s'est excusé


Ben tiens, c'est le principe : je lâche une grosse vanne bien grasse, puis je m'excuse, de toutes façons le but est atteint.

Pis d'abord on ne dit pas "je m'excuse" mais "excusez moi". Et pour ça il peut toujours courir. Même pas capable d'assumer c'te tête de thon. Et on voudrait qu'on reprenne confiance dans la politique


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Et on voudrait qu'on reprenne confiance dans la politique



Tu veux dire dans ceux qui font de la politique...


----------



## Berthold (11 Septembre 2015)

Enfin… !

La victoire du petit contre le gros, que dis-je, l'énorme.

ou aussi

à quoi ça sert de payer des avocats si le premier clampin venu gagne son procès juste parce qu'on l'a empoisonné ? Y'a plus de valeurs en ce bas-monde !

Monsanto devra indemniser un agriculteur…


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben tiens, c'est le principe : je lâche une grosse vanne bien grasse, puis je m'excuse, de toutes façons le but est atteint.
> 
> Pis d'abord on ne dit pas "je m'excuse" mais "excusez moi". Et pour ça il peut toujours courir. Même pas capable d'assumer c'te tête de thon. Et on voudrait qu'on reprenne confiance dans la politique


Pour bien faire, ce serait même plutôt "Veuillez m'excuser" voire, encore mieux : "Je vous prie de m'excuser" (l'absence d'impératif étant préférable, à mes yeux).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2015)

Les managers souffrant du syndrome de l'imposteur favorisent les salariés qui leur ressemblent

Si cela ne fonctionnait que dans l'entreprise, ce serait rassurant. Mais non, y'a pas de raisons…


----------



## Berthold (12 Septembre 2015)

Ça me fait penser à un syndrome dont je ne retrouve pas le nom : en gros, plus l'entreprise est importante, plus on va trouver d'incompétents dans les postes à responsabilités, parce que de manière plus ou moins consciente, un responsable à un poste X va protéger son emploi en favorisant la nomination au poste X-1 de quelqu'un qui ne menacera pas sa propre carrière.

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2015)

Ils sont fous ces grand-bretons


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Les managers souffrant du syndrome de l'imposteur favorisent les salariés qui leur ressemblent
> 
> Si cela ne fonctionnait que dans l'entreprise, ce serait rassurant. Mais non, y'a pas de raisons…





Berthold a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à un syndrome dont je ne retrouve pas le nom : en gros, plus l'entreprise est importante, plus on va trouver d'incompétents dans les postes à responsabilités, parce que de manière plus ou moins consciente, un responsable à un poste X va protéger son emploi en favorisant la nomination au poste X-1 de quelqu'un qui ne menacera pas sa propre carrière.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je suis clair ?



Y aurait pas un côté Principe de Peter ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à un syndrome dont je ne retrouve pas le nom : en gros, plus l'entreprise est importante, plus on va trouver d'incompétents dans les postes à responsabilités, parce que de manière plus ou moins consciente, un responsable à un poste X va protéger son emploi en favorisant la nomination au poste X-1 de quelqu'un qui ne menacera pas sa propre carrière.



Tellement vrai !  ... Mes dernières années de carrière je les ai passées dans "l'interim management" et comme les missions étaient en général de trois mois maxi, personne n'avait le temps de constater que j'étais totalement incompétent dans le job que j'assumais ! 

Un petit mélange de "charisme en réunion", de "populisme" dans les départements et "d'art de noyer le poisson" et l'affaire était bouclée avec les félicitations du jury en fin de mission !

Et j'assume !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un petit mélange de "charisme en réunion", de "populisme" dans les départements et "d'art de noyer le poisson" et l'affaire était bouclée avec les félicitations du jury en fin de mission !



Ton incompétence était une forme de compétence, en résumé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Ton incompétence était une forme de compétence, en résumé ?



Tout-à-fait !  ... Ah ! j'oubliais aussi quelques phrases préliminaires toutes faites du style : "C'est VOUS qui avez les compétences ! Moi, je suis simplement là pour les mettre en valeur !" ... ou : "J'ai tellement entendu parler de VOS compétences et de VOTRE efficacité que je me demande pourquoi on m'a confié cette mission ?" ... Et tchac, ils se défoncent toutes et tous pour prouver que tu es inutile et c'est gagné pour les 2 ou 3 mois qui suivent ! 

ps : Bon ! Quand tu tombes dans un département stratégique où les gens sont encore plus incompétents que toi (si si ! ça arrive !) ... ben, c'est pas gagné !


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2015)

Les incompétents peuvent-ils survivre dans n'importe quel métier,
par exemple soudeur ou couvreur ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Les incompétents peuvent-ils survivre dans n'importe quel métier,
> par exemple soudeur ou couvreur ?



L'avantage quand tu exerces un de ces métiers en étant incompétent, c'est que tu ne l'exerceras pas longtemps ... Dans ce cas bien précis, l'in...compétence devient de l'in...conscience ! 

Imagine un "artificier ou un démineur" totalement incompétent ... Il va très vite se disperser si j'ose dire !


----------



## Berthold (12 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Les incompétents peuvent-ils survivre dans n'importe quel métier,
> par exemple soudeur ou couvreur ?


Ça ! C'est l'éternel problème de l'évaluation du travail. Et somme toute, il n'y a pas que dans les métiers "intellectuels" (notez les guillemets) que se pose le problème. Qui pourra dire s'il vient de se faire enfler par son garagiste ou si l'onéreuse réparation qu'il vient de vous facturer était si indispensable que ça ? Pas moi en tout cas… Phénomènes similaires en médecine, éducation, et dans bien d'autres domaines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> […] j'oubliais aussi quelques phrases préliminaires toutes faites du style : "C'est VOUS qui avez les compétences ! Moi, je suis simplement là pour les mettre en valeur !" ... ou : "J'ai tellement entendu parler de VOS compétences et de VOTRE efficacité que je me demande pourquoi on m'a confié cette mission ?" ... Et tchac, ils se défoncent toutes et tous pour prouver que tu es inutile et c'est gagné pour les 2 ou 3 mois qui suivent !



J'imagine la fine équipe d'arnaqueurs qu'on aurait pu former : un intellectuel à deux balles et un faux prophète du management… Nos mystifications auraient été imparables.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> J'imagine la fine équipe d'arnaqueurs qu'on aurait pu former : un intellectuel à deux balles et un faux prophète du management… Nos mystifications auraient été imparables.



 ... Même hb222222 ne s'en serait jamais remis ...


----------



## Le docteur (12 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> l'homme qui n'aimait pas les cyclistes


Déjà tout petit, je n'aimais pas les cons. C'est pas pour ça que je leur saute dessus avec une barre de fer. J'ai même appris à être gentil avec eux (à peu près), parce qu'ils sont nombreux et qu'ils ont parfois du pouvoir.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> [[Mais, du coup, il a dépassé la limite qu'il cherchait à atteindre, on dirait. Ou ce n'est pas valide ?]]
> 
> Allez, on en remet une couche...


Faut arrêter de parler des faux artistes, c'est ça leur gagne-pain.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Les incompétents peuvent-ils survivre dans n'importe quel métier,
> par exemple soudeur ou couvreur ?


Tu veux des noms de métier où non seulement ils survivent mais où l'incompétence devient une compétence et où les compétents de font pas de vieux os ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2015)

Zep fait mourir Titeuf pour attirer l’attention sur la tragédie des migrants

_Des instituteurs, ne sachant pas comment aborder le problème délicat avec leurs élèves, ont contacté le dessinateur pour lui demander s’ils pouvaient utiliser la BD pour parler du sujet aux élèves de façon ludique. "Cette page est là pour tourner", leur répond Zep dans "Le Monde", en souhaitant qu'elle puisse constituer un support pédagogique utile pour ses jeunes lecteurs._​
Cela va faire polémique, entre ceux qui applaudiront et ceux qui dénonceront le "bourrage de crâne de la jeunesse par les gauchistes de l'Éducation Nationale"… Mais quel serait l'avenir d'un pays qui ne saurait pas enseigner à ses enfants l’immoralité de la non-assistance à personne en danger ?

Ceci étant dit, aucune posture morale ne peut non plus nous dispenser d’une réflexion sur la complexité du problème (ben oui, c'est mon côté intellectuel à deux balles…).

La _RWER_, excellente revue d’économie hétérodoxe, rappelle les taux de chômage des étrangers non-communautaires dans les pays de l’UE. Le bilan est catastrophique pour la France. Le taux de chômage des étrangers non-citoyens d’un pays de l’UE y est plus de deux fois supérieur à la moyenne nationale. Et il tend à s’accroître de manière continue depuis 2008. Concrètement, nous n’arrivons pas à les intégrer par le travail. À partir de là, on doit en conclure logiquement que l’accueil sur la longue durée de nombreux migrants est aujourd’hui problématique pour la France, parce que son marché du travail ne serait pas en mesure de les absorber, au contraire de l’Allemagne ou de la Grande-Bretagne. Par contre, l'accueil humanitaire d'urgence pour une période transitoire n'est qu'une affaire d'organisation logistique qui ne se heurte à aucune difficulté rédhibitoire. La question de l’intégration culturelle relève d’un autre débat, quoiqu’on puisse arguer qu’il n’y aura pas d’intégration culturelle sans intégration par le travail.

Mais ces données prouvent aussi autre chose qu’il est bon de rappeler : si les étrangers hors UE ont un très fort taux de chômage (à la grecque ou à l’espagnole, deux pays totalement sinistrés sur ce plan), alors qu'ils se concentrent, lorsqu'ils travaillent, dans des secteurs d'activités et à des postes bien spécifiques, cela signifie clairement que, pour l’essentiel, ils ne prennent pas le travail des Français.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2015)

Ça indique surtout qu'avec 5 millions de chômeurs, l'économie française est en ruine et qu'elle n'aura pas besoin de Deash pour finir en poussière, les socialistes s'en occupent très bien.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

Un chimiste ne se douche plus depuis 12 ans


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Septembre 2015)

c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté très tôt les cours de chimie. Je ne savais pas faire la différence entre le prof et les molécules.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> ...Ceci étant dit, aucune posture morale ne peut non plus nous dispenser d’une réflexion sur la complexité du problème...



Ce que je constate à l'heure actuelle c'est que cette réflexion qui doit se dérouler en toute sérénité est quasiment impossible à mettre en oeuvre.

Les esprits souvent contradictoires sont tellement exacerbés que toute tentative de débat mène directement au pugilat.

Et c'est dommage ...


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> c'est mon côté intellectuel à deux balles…



[private joke]
Deux balles d'euro ou deux balles de franc ?
[/joke]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> [private joke]
> Deux balles d'euro ou deux balles de franc ?
> [/joke]



Ou deux balles de trous .... Ah non ! C'est l'inverse ... désolé !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> [private joke]
> Deux balles d'euro ou deux balles de franc ?
> [/joke]



Vu son avatar je pencherais plutôt entre l'écu ou le denier, peut-être le Louis...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2015)

_Que la fête commence_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vu son avatar je pencherais plutôt entre l'écu ou le denier, peut-être le Louis...



Vu mon avatar, ce serait plutôt un tétradrachme du Ve siècle av. J-C.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Vu mon avatar, ce serait plutôt un tétradrachme du Ve siècle av. J-C.



Intellectuel à deux tétradrachmes. Tu prends cher. 

Aujourd'hui, ça vaut deux as, pas plus. Et encore, à condition de passer chez Ruquier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2015)

L'as c'est romain, mon casque est grec. Type corinthien. On peut dire un intellectuel à deux chalques, à la rigueur (parce qu'hémitartémorion, c'est difficile à prononcer…).


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> L'as c'est romain, mon casque est grec. Type corinthien. On peut dire un intellectuel à deux chalques, à la rigueur (parce qu'hémitartémorion, c'est difficile à prononcer…).


Je sais bien que l'as est romain. C'est pour ajouter au côté dévalué de la chose. 

Parce que de toute façon, "le sesterce y'en a plus rien valoir du tout" comme disait Panoramix.


----------



## Mboum (14 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> L'as c'est romain, mon casque est grec. Type corinthien. On peut dire un intellectuel à deux chalques, à la rigueur (parce qu'hémitartémorion, c'est difficile à prononcer…).



Et encore, cher Hecto Numerix,  cela ne reste qu'une Hypothèse ; car vous ne prenez pas en compte la dévaluation ; ou quelque forme d'inflation, voir de dépression.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

Il avale 35 pilules de Viagra


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il avale 35 pilules de Viagra



"Le désir de prendre médecine est l'un des traits qui distinguent l'homme de l'animal."

Orson Welles, âgé de 18 mois, à son pédiatre, le Dr Bernstein.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2015)

Et plaf ! 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/en-d...-patron-ecroule-pleine-conference-presse.html

Aux dernières nouvelles, il a été choqué d'apprendre en direct que l'i8 avait été odieusement copiée dans certaines régions arctiques qui commencent dès aujourd'hui à commercialiser l'iNuit ....


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Septembre 2015)

Ca, c'est encore un coup du stagiaire qui a coupé le contact (c'est toujours de la faute des stagiaires).


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2015)

a vôtre santé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2015)

Drôme : Il se fait couper le bras au sabre pour un sandwich

Bien fait. Ce n'était pas un gastronome.


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Drôme : Il se fait couper le bras au sabre pour un sandwich
> 
> Bien fait. Ce n'était pas un gastronome.


J'a adoré cette réaction :


> j'irais pas dans la drome alors, si les sandwichs coutent un bras .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2015)

Le gouvernement japonais demande aux universités de ne plus enseigner les sciences humaines

Pure pulsion de mort.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Septembre 2015)

En même temps ils font plus rapidement ce qu'on est en train de faire plus lentement et pour les mêmes raisons  : plus rentable pour le modèle de société mercantile (notre société ressemblant peu pou prou à l'enfer sur terre pour un Aristote si je peux me permettre cet anachronisme  pour ce qui est de l'enfer).

Il faut dire que dans les sciences humaines il y a l'histoire. Ca fait quelques temps que les japonais ont quelques difficultés avec leur histoire et leurs historiens (ceux qui essaient de la faire leur boulot, surtout).


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Le gouvernement japonais demande aux universités de ne plus enseigner les sciences humaines
> 
> Pure pulsion de mort.


Pure pulsion de mort ?
Comment y échapper ?
_Par exemple_, chez nous, quel est l'avenir d'un étudiant en sociologie ?
Enseigner, à son tour, la sociologie ?
Des critiques secouent les esprits.
Etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2015)

31 150 euros d'amendes avec un scooter


----------



## Le docteur (17 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Pure pulsion de mort ?
> Comment y échapper ?
> _Par exemple_, chez nous, quel est l'avenir d'un étudiant en sociologie ?
> Enseigner, à son tour, la sociologie ?
> ...


Oui, les philosophes, quand ce sont des traîtres, peuvent finir publicitaires ou communicants, au moins...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2015)

_activités polluantes de déconstruction et destruction de munitions chimiques et explosives_

En langage administratif, voilà la définition de la Bataille de Verdun (1916), 300 000 morts, 400 000 blessés.

Ou quand un préfet découvre l'Histoire de France :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...-polluees-par-la-premiere-guerre-mondiale.php

A part ça, pendant ce temps, un peu plus au sud du département, à Bure…

Il appelera ça comment, le préfet, dans cent ans ?


----------



## Berthold (17 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> 31 150 euros d'amendes avec un scooter



Bon, faut dire, aussi, quand on cherche…



> *Avec son scooter, l'homme avait volontairement déclenché 68 fois un radar[…]*


----------



## Le docteur (17 Septembre 2015)

C'est un pauvre homme atteint de troubles obsessionnels compulsifs de la vérification. Il vérifiait qu'il était bien passé devant le radar. Un peu de compassion, je le comprends, moi.


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2015)

Au Japon les sénateurs bossent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2015)

Un Anglais parti rejoindre Daech se plaint du manque de politesse des djihadistes

Je suis déçu. Rien que des sauvageons.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Un Anglais parti rejoindre Daech se plaint du manque de politesse des djihadistes
> 
> Je suis déçu. Rien que des sauvageons.



En plus ils sont nuls en rénovation de vieux bâtiments.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> En plus ils sont nuls en rénovation de vieux bâtiments.



Il y a du Raoul Volfoni en eux :

_Moi, quand on m'en fait trop, je ne correctionne plus, je dynamite, je disperse, je ventile._​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2015)

Pfffffff ! Merci de la garder chez vous la prochaine fois ! 

J'adore sa remarque disant que les journalistes présents étaient "tous des bolchos comme on en avait il y a 20 ans" ... 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...s-discours-et-langue-de-bois-video?id=9082989


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! Merci de la garder chez vous la prochaine fois !
> 
> J'adore sa remarque disant que les journalistes présents étaient "tous des bolchos comme on en avait il y a 20 ans" ...
> 
> http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...s-discours-et-langue-de-bois-video?id=9082989




On cherchait justement quelqu'un pour la garder pendant qu'on souffle un peu. On avait pensé à toi. t'es dur, va falloir trouver autre chose. Voilà ce qui se passe quand le père démissionne: les enfants font n'importe quoi.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2015)

ah l'amour !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! Merci de la garder chez vous la prochaine fois !
> 
> J'adore sa remarque disant que les journalistes présents étaient "tous des bolchos comme on en avait il y a 20 ans" ...
> 
> http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...s-discours-et-langue-de-bois-video?id=9082989



Qu'elle passe à côté de la dimension anti-française du _Vlaamse Leeuw_ n'a rien d'étonnant. En visite aux États-Unis pour faire sa pub, il y a quelques années, elle avait voulu rencontrer Ron Paul et Joseph Stiglitz pour prendre conseil. Un tenant de l'école autrichienne d'économie et un keynésien… Même les étoiles du Bolchoï ne savent pas faire des grands écarts de cette ampleur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2015)

Ah ! ... Les rats ! 

http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/201...e-t-shirt-pour-louverture-mais-des-depliants/


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ! ... Les rats !
> 
> http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/201...e-t-shirt-pour-louverture-mais-des-depliants/


Et alors ?
Personne ne t'empêche de te balader à poil !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ! ... Les rats !
> 
> http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/2015/09/17/apple-store-de-bruxelles-pas-de-t-shirt-pour-louverture-mais-des-depliants/



Et vous avez échappé au cornet de pommes frites.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Et alors ?
> Personne ne t'empêche de te balader à poil !



Tu veux vraiment que je provoque une émeute ??? 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Et vous avez échappé au cornet de pommes frites.



En écrivant mon post, j'avais pensé : "Je leur donne 10 minutes pour me sortir un truc avec les frites .... " - Ben c'est fait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2015)

_L'acquisition des connaissances passe aujourd'hui par internet et la communication sociétale en grande partie par les réseaux sociaux. Dès la rentrée 2015, le plan numérique issu de la concertation nationale sur le numérique, sera mis en oeuvre pour que la jeunesse soit de plain-pied dans le monde numérique._​Ça, c'est le nouveau credo de la Ministre de l'EN : http://www.gouvernement.fr/action/l-ecole-numerique
Hors du numérique, point de salut !

Sauf qu'au même moment (15 septembre 2015), l'OCDE publie une étude internationale très approfondie, _Students, Computers and Learning_, qui démontre que la numérisation brouillonne de l'enseignement est loin d'être une panacée et peut même entraîner une baisse significative du niveau des élèves :

_Les élèves qui utilisent des ordinateurs modérément à l'école ont tendance à avoir des résultats légèrement supérieurs aux élèves qui utilisent des ordinateurs rarement. Mais les élèves qui utilisent des ordinateurs très souvent à l'école font bien pire dans la plupart des résultats d'apprentissage, même après prise en compte du milieu social et des caractéristiques démographiques.
_​Et c'est reparti pour une guerre de retard…


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Septembre 2015)

De toute façon, NVB c'est de la comm. et rien d'autre. Partout où elle se pose est le ministère de la vacuité.

Si on comprend bien la phrase citée, l'EN se donne maintenant pour mission d'enseigner ce qu'on apprend depuis toujours ailleurs sans elle. 

La connaissance pas internet ? Laissez-moi deviner… Wikipédia ? La communication sociétale : Facebook ? 

Et que tout cela nous rappelle le plan Informatique Pour Tous de monsieur Fabius en 1985 et avec vraisemblablement les mêmes résultats. 

Les socialistes sont le cancer de notre nation. Vivement une bonne chimio électorale.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff ! Merci de la garder chez vous la prochaine fois !
> 
> J'adore sa remarque disant que les journalistes présents étaient "tous des bolchos comme on en avait il y a 20 ans" ...
> 
> http://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...s-discours-et-langue-de-bois-video?id=9082989


Vous n'en voulez pas ? T'es sûr ? Allez ! Un bon geste ! On ne peut pas accueillir toute la fachosphère du monde, nous.


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous n'en voulez pas ? T'es sûr ? Allez ! Un bon geste ! On ne peut pas accueillir toute la fachosphère du monde, nous.


Certains pourraient interpréter la dernière phrase ainsi :
On ne peut pas accueillir toute la fachosphère du monde, nous les fachos.
Et même :
On ne peut pas accueillir toute la fachosphère du monde, nous les fachos purs et durs.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> ​Sauf qu'au même moment numérique(15 septembre 2015), l'OCDE publie une étude internationale numérique très approfondie, _Students, Computers and Learning_, qui démontre que la numérisation numérique brouillonne de l'enseignement  numérique est loin d'être une panacée numérique  et peut même entraîner une baisse numérique significative du niveau numérique des élèves :
> ​




Voilà ! Là c'est dans les clous (numériques). Ne me remercie pas, c'est pour que tu puisse te faire comprendre dans l'école de demain.​


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2015)

C'est fabuleux, même la présentation donne envie de lancer son ordinateur par la fenêtre (numérique). Si on finit comme ça, faut réagir.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Certains pourraient interpréter la dernière phrase ainsi :
> On ne peut pas accueillir toute la fachosphère du monde, nous les fachos.
> Et même :
> On ne peut pas accueillir toute la fachosphère du monde, nous les fachos purs et durs.


Certains, effectivement.
Fachosphère, c'est un terme piégé. Ca ma pété à la gueule.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2015)

Le lien vers le document de l'OCDE ne fonctionnait pas. Le bon lien est : http://www.oecd-ilibrary.org/deliver/9815021e.pdf

Je jure que je n'ai pas fait exprès de fournir un lien en .pd


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2015)

http://www.liberation.fr/politiques...apres-un-clash-avec-christian-estrosi_1385755
Il ne lui a pas fait « pouille ! pouille ! » tout de même (je crains que seuls les nordistes ne comprennent) ?
C'est violent !
Qu'ils se foutent en taule les uns les autres pour utilisation de smartphone en conseil municipal et on finira par avoir la paix.


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qu'ils se foutent en taule les uns les autres pour utilisation de smartphone en conseil municipal et on finira par avoir la paix.


Ben non, au contraire : si ç'avait été filmé on saurait vraiment ce qui s'est passé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2015)

On dirait de la _Lucha Libre_ mexicaine : ¡Motodidacto* contra El Identitario!  

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, "Motodidacte" est le surnom d'Estrosi (pas beaucoup de diplômes, ancien champion de courses motocyclistes).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2015)

... Une nouvelle histoire d'amour qui (re)commence ???  

_"En l'honneur de l'ouverture de l'Apple Sore de Bruxelles et pour marquer le lancement du nouvel Office 2016 pour Mac, qui sera disponible à partir de mercredi sans abonnement, Microsoft a distribué des *pommes d'amour*."_

_http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/3007/Bru...ouverture-de-l-Apple-Store-de-Bruxelles.dhtml_


----------



## Mboum (19 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, les philosophes, quand ce sont des traîtres, peuvent finir publicitaires ou communicants, au moins...



Bonjour,

votre raccourcie est un peu fort en café, de passer immédiatement de la sociologie à la philosophie, c'est assez moyen et puis il y a cette nouvelle tendance: on n'a maintenant que des "philosophes sur les plateaux de télé" et non plus pour la très grande majorité des "sociologues" parfois professeur de philosophie ; Onfray ou Finkielkraut ne sont pas des "philosophes" au même titres que Lévi-Strauss ou Jung ;

je ne parlerais pas de BHL qui est a l'écriture et la pensée construite ce qu'est mac-donald a la cuisine gastronomique ; mais bon les amuseurs de foire qui se prennent au sérieux ont aussi leurs fonctions dans la société ; celle des fous qui font le clown.

Pour en revenir au sujet c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui les sciences-humaines ne sont pas porteuses d'emploi pour la très grande majorité, et d'ailleurs un peu les voies de garages des mauvais élèves ; pas tellement des choix par conviction ou intérêt ce qui n'arrange pas l'issue finale (la psychologie étant le pire, la plupart se réorientent vers le "journalisme" une autre voie bouchée, après des années a procrastiner et chauffer les bancs avec leurs séants et leurs têtes vides comme l'air  ou plutôt encombrée d'inepties et de concepts pseudo-hippie qui ne servent strictement a rien), des médiocres en sociologies ou en histoires, cela ne va pas loin, de plus, des "philosophes" publicitaires ou communicants cela ne courre pas les rues.

Cordialement.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2015)

Vous mélangez tout, comme d'hab'. Ce n'est pas parce que les sciences humaines sont polluées, les premières années, par des hordes de comiques, qu'on n' y trouve pas aussi des gens qui veulent faire ... des sciences humaines... et y arrivent. 600 personnes en première année,  6 en bac+5. C'est ce qu'on appelle de l'écrémage. En philo, ça écrème moins parce qu'il y a moins de candidats. Et "bon élève" au Lycee ne veut pas forcément dire bon élève à la fac. Accessoirement, non Les sociologues étant passé par la philosophie à une époque où ils n'avaient pas trop le choix n'étaient pas plus des philosophes que peuvent l'être des gens comme Onfray aujourd'hui. A la limite ils l'étaient même plutôt moins. Levi-Strauss n'est pas philosophe. Oui, je sais : agrég de philo. Et alors ? Reste que ce n'est pas son truc et qu'il pas mal louvoyé. Je n'y peux rien. Je reste sur mon idée.


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> Les socialistes sont le cancer de notre nation. Vivement une bonne chimio électorale.


Quelle finesse. 
Un mélanome, un carcinome, un lymphome ? Quel est ton diagnostic de cancérologue politique ?


----------



## Mboum (20 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous mélangez tout, comme d'hab'. ...



Bonjour,

vous vous méprenez comme d'habitude, j'aime plutôt vous titillez ; d'ailleurs je ne vois pas pourquoi tout d'un coup le fait d'être sociologue était devenu un gros mot et qu'il faille absolument s'affubler du titre de "philosophe" quand on ne fait pas de philo ; mais que l'on propose une reflexion sur la société ;

même si l'on parle de caractère "civilisationnel" ; soit dit en passant, encore une marotte à la mode qui n'a ni queue ni tête, mais cela doit faire bien dans les salons; et réfléchie sur l'animal sociale.

Quant à l'écrémage c'est cela qui est problématique, cela ne pousse pas à la maturité et fait perdre son temps à tout le monde.

En ce qui concerne les réactions japonaises, cela n'a rien de choquant dans le contexte d'une société extrêmement orientale (même dans cette apparence ultra moderne et pseudo-occidentale que le Japon exacerbe  en façade) ; ils ne pensent pas l'individu, mais cela fait bondir l'Occidental sûr de ses valeurs comme si celles-ci avaient un caractère universelle et appliquées; cela n'est vrai qu'à la télé ; mais bon c'est un autre débat, la distortion du réel par le fantasme du progrès absolu.

Cordialement.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2015)

Lymphome.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> […]
> En ce qui concerne les réactions japonaises, cela n'a rien de choquant dans le contexte d'une société extrêmement orientale […] ; ils ne pensent pas l'individu, mais cela fait bondir l'Occidental sûr de ses valeurs comme […]



Les habitants de l'Extrême-Orient sont extrêmement orientaux. Qu'on se le dise ! 
Et les peuples du Sous-Continent indien sont… sous-continentaux ?  

Je plaisante…

Plus sérieusement, on est en droit de s'étonner qu'une culture qui a produit l'ikebana et le haïku, qui conduit en groupes ses écoliers comme ses adultes dans des vergers pour s'y émerveiller de la floraison des cerisiers, qui transforme la consommation de trois gorgées de thé en une cérémonie solennelle et raffinée, qui cultive encore au XXIe Siècle la voie de l'arc ou celle du sabre, nonobstant le peu d'utilité contemporaine de ces deux outils, qui s'extasie devant la lutte de deux obèses en chignon dans un cercle de terre, et où les amateurs sont prêts à payer plusieurs mois de salaire une carpe Koi, prétende ramener ce qu'il est bon d'étudier à la notion simpliste d'utilité sociale comprise dans le sens le plus matérialiste qu'il soit possible de concevoir. De deux choses l'une : ou ils trahissent collectivement leurs propres valeurs culturelles, et cette méprise sur les conditions mêmes de leur existence spirituelle relève bien d'un instinct suicidaire, ou… ils sont juste gouvernés actuellement par des butors incultes, mais ce choix démocratique ne rend pas non plus très optimiste quand à la survie culturelle ou même physique à terme de cette nation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Les habitants de l'Extrême-Orient sont extrêmement orientaux. Qu'on se le dise !
> Et les peuples du Sous-Continent indien sont… sous-continentaux ?
> 
> Je plaisante…
> ...



Je ne crois pas qu'ils en soient rendus à trahir leurs propres valeurs culturelles (même si là-bas comme ailleurs, "tout fout le camp" comme on dit chez nous). J'opterais par conséquent plutôt pour les butors incultes.


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> De deux choses l'une


J'en vois une troisième : ils sont schizophrènes comme tout un chacun .
Plus sérieusement (!) ils sont dans l'air du temps : tout enseignement doit être vu comme utilisable (je n'ai pas dit utile) le plus rapidement possible. C'est dans la même veine que la suppression de l'enseignement des langues mortes en France.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'ils en soient rendus à trahir leurs propres valeurs culturelles (même si là-bas comme ailleurs, "tout fout le camp" comme on dit chez nous). J'opterais par conséquent plutôt pour les butors incultes.



Au vu des réactions de nombre d'universitaires japonais, j'aurais tendance à avoir la même interprétation. Pour ce qui est de la qualité des élites dirigeantes et de la pertinence de leurs choix stratégiques, nous n'avons pas en France de leçons à donner, c'est clair.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2015)

Les gens au pouvoir ne sont pas des "butors incultes". Bien au contraire.

Shinzo Abe est fidèle à lui-même et à ses ancêtres. D'ailleurs, par leur nombre (86), les universités concernées semble être les universités publiques et pas les très grandes universités comme Todaï, à la sélection rigoureuse et qui fournissent les futurs cadres du système.

Pour le reste, ils ne font que reprendre la vieille recette de l'ère Meiji : ils s'adaptent au Monde en copiant ce qui marche, puis en poussant sa logique jusqu'à l'extrême.

Rien de très réjouissant. C'est même inquiétant quand on ajoute à toutes les attaques perpétrées ces dernières années contre l'enseignement de l'Histoire du Japon, spécialement sur la période shöwa qui est l'objet d'un redoutable révisionnisme, un "oblitérationnisme" pouvant atteindre le négationnisme. En gros, l'ère shöwa ne débute plus vraiment avec l'avènement de celui qui nous connaissions sous le nom de Hirohito, mais avec les J.O. de Tokyo (1960) ou un peu avant.

Le but est clairement de couper les masses japonaises de la connaissance et des outils de la réflexion nécessaires à toute démocratie.

Jetez un coup d'œil sur la généalogie de Shinzo Abe vous comprendrez mieux le personnage. Dis-moi qui est ton grand-père, je te dirais ce que tu penses et quelle ordure tu es.

Quant au ministre Shimomura, il s'agit d'un négationniste affilié et qui se revendique comme tel. 

Non, quand on sait comment le Japon a basculé à la fin des années vingts d'une monarchie parlementaires moderne à une dictature militaire impériale embrigadant toute la population, tout cela n'annonce rien de bon.

Le seul point positif, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas l'appuis de la maison impériale, car l'empereur déteste cette bande de salopards.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2015)

L'infléchissement national-autoritaire actuel du Japon, avec sa dose de révisionnisme historique, vient de loin… Tous les criminels de guerre japonais de classe A (dirigeants politiques et militaires coupables de crimes contre la paix) condamnés par le tribunal militaire international pour l'Extrême-Orient, ont été libérés entre 1955 et 1956, sous les gouvernements Yoshida puis Hatoyama, en accord avec les Américains (dont Hata, commandant de l'armée en Chine entre 1942 et 1944, Minami, Gouverneur général de Corée de 1936 à 1942). Des criminels de premier plan comme Ishii, responsable de l'unité de guerre bactériologique 731, ou Okamura, un des bourreaux de la Chine, n'ont soit pas été inquiétés, soit été grâciés. Ceci ajouté évidemment à l'impunité accordée non seulement à l'Empereur, mais aussi aux membres de sa famille. Le prince Asaka, responsable du massacre de Nankin (s'il n'a pas donné l'ordre, il n'a manifestement rien fait pour en empêcher l'exécution), est mort tranquillement en 1981, après avoir consacré l'essentiel de son temps à sa passion pour le golf…

Mais bon… L'Europe a bien sanctifié comme un de ses "Pères" un parlementaire français opportuniste et germanophile qui avait voté les pleins pouvoirs à Pétain. Et nous Français, avons installé à l'Élysée, deux septennats d'affilée, un décoré de la Francisque.  

Sinon, on vient de découvrir, sur un chantier à Francfort, les tombes hâtives de près de 200 soldats de Napoléon, tombés durant la campagne d'Allemagne de 1813. J'espère qu'on les rapatriera, pour qu'ils reposent vraiment en paix. Ils n'ont rien à faire chez Merkel, à proximité du siège monstrueux de la BCE.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Septembre 2015)

Ajoute à ça une fâcheuse tendance à réécrire l'histoire.
Je me souviens de passages réécrits à l'édition pour euphémismer certaines réalités " x civils ont été exécutés"  ➜ "x civils ont été tués".

Par contre, Moon, ne t'amuse pas à me réduire à mon ascendance, en ce qui me concerne. C'est un des trucs qui me fout le plus en boule (non je n'ai pas d'ancêtres collabos ou tout ce que tu veux, mais l'idée même d'être réduit à sa famille me rend dingue).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> […]l'idée même d'être réduit à sa famille me rend dingue).



Hummm… Je vois, je vois… Tu veux qu'on en parle ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre, Moon, ne t'amuse pas à me réduire à mon ascendance, en ce qui me concerne.


T'inquiètes, ça ne concerne que monsieur Abe et les caciques du PLD.

Pour vous donner une idée : le grand-père maternel de Shinzo Abe, Nobuzuke Kishi.

Il a toujours dit qu'il était son modèle en politique. 


L'autre mois, pendant que Shinzo Abe chantait les martyres de Hiroshima en invitant les japonnais à arrêter de s'excuser (bien que pour cela il faudrait qu'ils commencent réellement), l'empereur a rappelé que la guerre et ses crimes avait débuté le 18 septembre 1931, à Munken, à l'initiative des Japonais. Il a aussi fait restaurer et publier sur youTube la bande audio du discours de capitulation de l'empereur Shöwa.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2015)

Bah disons que si nous avions au pouvoir des zozos d'ultra droite comme ceux du japon, est-ce que les facs de socio, psycho, philo etc s'en prendrait pas aussi plein la gueule ?
Et si on supprimait tous les trucs dits "inutiles" en fait il resterait sans doute rien car tout le monde a sa définition de l'inutile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Bah disons que si nous avions au pouvoir des zozos d'ultra droite comme ceux du japon, est-ce que les facs de socio, psycho, philo etc s'en prendrait pas aussi plein la gueule ?
> Et si on supprimait tous les trucs dits "inutiles" en fait il resterait sans doute rien car tout le monde a sa définition de l'inutile



Je trouve que tu raisonnes beaucoup pour un rustique du BTP…    (je crois l'avoir déjà faite celle-là : je radote de plus en plus).

Et pour l'incident de Mukden, révisez vos classiques, y'a interro au prochain cours :


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2015)

@Crates : tu vas te prendre un procès dans la tronche de la part de la veuve : il manque le copyright et en plus tu as zappé plein de vignettes


----------



## Le docteur (21 Septembre 2015)

Bon ceci dit, je suis dans la nouvelle région Nord, et ça commence à craindre sévèrement (si vous voyez ce que je veux dire).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> @Crates : tu vas te prendre un procès dans la tronche de la part de la veuve : il manque le copyright et en plus tu as zappé plein de vignettes



Hergé et son _Lotus bleu _m'ont semblé suffisamment connus pour que je puisse omettre la source des vignettes. Mais voilà qui est réparé. 

Par ailleurs, si je mets à part ce petit accroc, je n'ai fait qu'user de mon "droit de courte citation" à des fins pédagogiques, ce que justifie l'intérêt historique incontestable de la BD (même si l'incident de Mukden y est transposé dans la région de Shanghaï et ne distingue pas les responsabilités civiles et militaires ; dans la réalité, l'armée du Guandong a forcé la main au pouvoir civil pour le contraindre à appuyer l'invasion de la Mandchourie).


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2015)

Un iPhone 6s pour les donneurs de sperme


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2015)

On les attendait, les voici les voilus :

Les IGNobel 2015

Chimie : Callum Orlando et Colin Rason (Australie) pour l'invention d'une méthode permettant de dé-cuire partiellement des œufs.
Physique : Patricia Yang et David Hu (USA, Taiwan) pour avoir testé les principes biologiques qui régissent le fait que tous les mammifères vident leur vessie en 21 secondes (+/- 13 secondes)
Littérature : Mark Dingemanse, Francisco Torreira et Nick J. Enfield pour avoir découvert que le mot "huh" existait dans toutes les langues, sans que l'on ne sache très bien pourquoi.
Management : Gennaro Bernile et P. Raghavendra Rau pour avoir découvert que de nombreux leaders du monde de l'entreprise ont développé un goût pour la prise de risque dans l'enfance, en ayant vécu des désastres naturels (tremblements de terre, éruptions volcaniques, tsunamis ou feux de forêts), sans qu'ils aient eu pour eux de graves conséquences .
Economie : à la police de la métropole de Bangkok (Thailande) pour avoir offert de l'argent aux agents de police qui refusaient d'accepter les pots-de-vins.
Médecine : à Hajime Kimat, Jaroslava Durdiaková, Natália Kamodyová, Tatiana Sedláčková, Gabriela Repiská, Barbara Sviežená, and Gabriel Minárik pour avoir mené des expériences sur les bénéfices biomédicaux ou les conséquences biomédicales d'échanges intenses de baisers.
Mathématiques : à Elisabeth Oberzaucher et Karl Grammer pour avoir tenté d'utiliser des techniques mathématiques pour déterminer comment le roi du Maroc Moulay Ismael a pu engendrer 888 enfants entre 1697 et 1727.
Biologie : à Bruno Grossi, Omar Larach, Mauricio Canals, Rodrigo A. Vásquez et José Iriarte-Díaz pour avoir observé que, lorsqu'on attache un bâton lesté à l'arrière-train d'un poulet, celui-ci marche d'une manière similaire à celle dont on pense que marchaient les dinosaures25.
Diagnostic médical : à Diallah Karim (Canada, Royaume-Uni), Anthony Harnden (Nouvelle-Zélande, Royaume-Uni, Etats-Unis), Nigel D'Souza (Bahrein, Belgique, Dubai, Inde, Afrique Du Sud, Etats-Unis, Royaume-Uni), Andrew Huang (Chine, Royaume-Uni), Abdel Kader Allouni (Syrie, Royaume-Uni), Helen Ashdown (Royaume-Uni), Richard J. Stevens (Royaume-Uni), and Simon Kreckler (Royaume-Uni), pour avoir déteminé qu'il était possible de diagnostiquer de façon fiable l'appendicite en transportant le patient dans une voiture franchissant des ralentisseurs.
Physiologie et Entomologie : décerné conjointement à deux personnes, Justin Schmidt (Usa, Canada) pour avoir minutieusement créé une échelle, l'échelle de la douleur de piqûre de Schmidt, qui évalue la douleur relative que ressent une personne quand elle est piquée par des insectes divers, et à Michael L. Smith (Etats-Unis, Royaume-Uni, Pays-Bas) pour s'être soigneusement fait piquer de façon répétée par des abeilles à 25 endroits différents de son corps afin de déterminer quels endroits étaient les moins et les plus douloureux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> On les attendait, les voici les voilus :
> Les IGNobel 2015



Personnellement, je prépare pour 2016 un ouvrage susceptible de calculer l'incidence de la masturbation des baleines sur le flux et le reflux.

Pour l'instant, j'essaie de déterminer l'incidence des "trous à pêche" sur la mortalité accrue chez les Inuits - en effet, ces derniers ayant la fâcheuse habitude de les trimballer sur le dos, il arrive fréquemment que certains tombent dedans en reculant, avec les effets dommageables que l'on devine.

N'hésitez pas à voter pour moi en 2016 et comme j'entre en phase de test pour les "trous à pêche" j'aurais peut-être (au moins !) un Darwin Awards bien mérité !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2015)

et on rappelle à nos lecteurs qui le savent bien mais quand mème que le prix nobel d'économie n'existe pas. 
pour les ceusses pas au courant comme moi y a encore 3 semaines ( ) c'est le "prix de la banque de suède en hommage à arnold nobel". Alors la ça change un peu le regard sur la chose.


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je prépare pour 2016 un ouvrage susceptible de ...


Dernière minute des IGNobel 2015

• High Tech : à monsieur Thebigle pour l'invention et la mise au point définitive du smartphone SOS6, le premier smartphone mangeable jamais réalisé. Rappelons que ce SOS6 avait été mis en avant par de nombreuses associations d'écologistes qui le considéraient comme une solution au problème de la faim dans le monde. Son principe est simple, encore fallait-il y penser : lorsque le SOS6 est contre l'oreille de son utilisateur, il la happe, la hache finement ainsi que lui-même et le tout est transformé en chair à saucisse (d'où le nom SOS6 hi! hi!). Simultanément il émet un message de fabrication et de disponibilité de la saucisse. Selon la réponse, la cuisson peut être réalisée sur place. La batterire est rejetée et peut resservir.


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> prix de la banque de suède en hommage à *arnold* nobel



Je vous présente Arnold, et son baton de dynamite 






"T'as l'bonjour d'Alfred"​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2015)

@loustic : Pas mal !!!! 

N'empêche, en y pensant, j'ai quand même été le premier à faire l'ascension du forum jusqu'au Cimaises en passant par le Labo et à redescendre aussi sec sur la terrasse en passant par une dizaine de territoires hostiles ... Tout ça durant la même nuit et sans oxygène... Ah ! ces Cimaises, c'était mon Everest à moi ! 

Un petit "Guinness Book" peut-être ? 

Pfffffff ... Même pas un petit reportage photo de jpmiss ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2015)

Vous avez installé IOS9 et votre précieux est devenu une brique ??? *LA* solution :

http://fr.metrotime.be/2014/06/03/f...tphones-et-autres-appareils-de-communication/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2015)

ah bah j'ai confondu ! 

arnold lobel c'est un auteur pour enfants des années 70. Quelques vieux livres de lui trainent à la maison (ranelot et buffolet par exemple).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2015)

ceux qui suivent "ou va l'UE ?" au comptoir apprécieront que je poursuive ici à propos d'un certain jésuite :

http://www.rtl.fr/actu/internationa...-sa-premiere-visite-aux-etats-unis-7779816269

le pape se déplace en fiat 500 aux USA. Il m'est bien sympathique ce pape (pour une fois qu'une pape m'est sympathique !) mais je me demande toujours si c'est des coups de comm' ou s'il vit vraiment et sincèrement dans la simplicité qu'il revendique. 
Le reste de l'article est sérieux et les amerlos... Bon no comment...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2015)

Lui, il n'a vraiment pas eu de pot !!!! 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/regions/lie...ir-de-liege-pour-la-fete-du-mouton?id=9088407


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2015)

Elle appelle 600 fois les secours en une nuit


----------



## Berthold (24 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle appelle 600 fois les secours en une nuit


Un détail qui m'interpelle :


			
				le point a dit:
			
		

> […] alors même que fait débat *la mise en place d'un numéro unique pour tous les secours en France*.


 Ben… et le 15, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2015)

15 SAMU
17 Pompiers
18 Police
112 tout


----------



## Berthold (25 Septembre 2015)

Oui, mais dans les faits le 15 centralise déjà. Quand on fait une formation au premier secours, le discours des formateurs est « Si vous devez ne retenir qu'un n°, c'est le 15. »


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2015)

S'il y a le feu je fais direct le 18...
Pour gagner 1/4 d'heure


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2015)

Ça date d'il y a deux ans et il est fort possible qu'on en ait déjà parlé mais j'aime assez cet engrenage naturel.
On dirait un engrenage de mouvement mécanique.


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Ça date d'il y a deux ans et il est fort possible qu'on en ait déjà parlé mais j'aime assez cet engrenage naturel.
> On dirait un engrenage de mouvement mécanique.


Actualité de 2013
Plus d'informations sur l'engrenage naturel de la cigale bossue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2015)

Entendu à la radio ce matin concernant la "bénédiction des smartphones" :

_"Avec les prix pratiqués, ce n'est pas une bénédiction qu'il faut pour les produits Apple, c'est *l'extrême-ponction* qui serait plus indiquée"_


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2015)

Protégez moi de mes amis, mes ennemis je m'en charge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2015)

Une étude détruit le mythe de la fourmi travailleuse

Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que la fourmi n'est pas prêteuse : je n'ai jamais pu emprunter quoi que ce soit à une fourmi.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Protégez moi de mes amis, mes ennemis je m'en charge



Le « Moranator », l’outil pour générer de vraies déclarations de Nadine Morano.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2015)

Il faudrait aussi un Macronator, l'outil à générer des vraies-fausses déclarations provocatrices et bientôt démenties (ou pas…) d'E. Macron. Pas besoin d'un générateur de réponses par contre. Quelqu'un s'en est chargé :

_une dame, à la tête d’une petite délégation informelle, interpelle le ministre : _
_ « Je suis fonctionnaire.
– Eh bien moi aussi.
– Qu’est-ce que vous avez dit il y a deux jours ? 
– Qu’est-ce que vous m’avez entendu dire ? 
– Qu’il fallait changer le statut des fonctionnaires.
– Vous m’avez entendu dire ça ? 
– Oui.
– Vous êtes dans le tourbillon [geste circulaire].
– Je l’ai entendu. Je suis bête, sourde et aveugle ? 
– Vous ne pouvez pas l’avoir entendu, puisque je ne l’ai pas dit.
– Mon rêve, depuis des années : vous prendre, vous ou un autre, et de vous dire : maintenant, tu te démerdes avec 50 euros par jour pour payer ton loyer, manger. A la fin du mois, vous êtes à l’hôpital. »_​
Macron au milieu des siens ou face à une fonctionnaire : rien à voir


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2015)

â Louer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2015)

Un prêtre polonais fait son coming-out : le Vatican dénonce un geste "irresponsable"


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Un prêtre polonais fait son coming-out : le Vatican dénonce un geste "irresponsable"


Déjà que le mariage hétérosexuel des prêtres est un problème pour l'église catholique, alors un mariage homosexuel, c'est assez peu envisageable. Le pauvre garçon va devoir trouver un autre boulot ou une autre secte plus compréhensive.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

Selon un article paru dans la revue _Nature Climate Change_, Fabriquer des objets en Chine coûte moins cher mais produit davantage de pollution que s'ils étaient fabriqués en Europe : http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/01/chinas-exports-are-closely-linked-to-its-emissions

_Making a range of products like steel, aluminum and propylene in China results in an average of 4.4 times more carbon dioxide emissions than if the same products were made in the European Union […]_
​Ces scientifiques n'ont pas appris leur leçon : Le libre-échange, c'est *BIEN* en soi; le protectionnisme, c'est *MAL *en soi.

Dix coups de règle sur les doigts pour cette fois. Je double en cas de récidive.


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2015)

Fabriquer des objets, c'est *bien* ; ne pas en fabriquer, c'est *mal*.
Ou bien l'*inverse* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

Obama dénonce les frappes russes en Syrie comme contre-productives, car visant l’opposition « modérée » au régime syrien : http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient...en-syrie-contre-productives_4781737_3218.html

Pendant ce temps, l’OTAN montre l’exemple en Afghanistan en bombardant une base du dangereux groupe terroriste Médecins sans Frontières  : http://www.lemonde.fr/international...e-l-hopital-de-msf-a-kunduz_4782082_3210.html

Comment dit-on LOL en russe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

LOL en russe selon le traducteur 





> На прошлой неделе


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

Euh… Je ne suis pas russophone, mais Google me donne "La semaine prochaine" pour le texte en cyrillique que tu cites…  

On va dire qu'ils font à peu près comme nous : "Ha ha ha !".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

On va faire avec


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Euh… Je ne suis pas russophone, mais Google me donne "La semaine prochaine" pour le texte en cyrillique que tu cites…
> 
> On va dire qu'ils font à peu près comme nous : "Ha ha ha !".



Chez moi c'est "La semaine dernière" 



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2015)

LOL = lot of laugh.

" Lot of laugh" traduit en russe (par Google) : много смеха.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2015)

Toujours dans la Lune… 

http://www.liberation.fr/sciences/2...mais-consultables-en-haute-definition_1396847


Il fut un temps où les États-Unis étaient grands, malgré tout le reste.

Aujourd'hui, ils préfèrent utiliser leur argent à bombarder des hôpitaux, tuer les médecins, les infirmières, les malades sur la table d'opération.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chez moi c'est "La semaine dernière"



Tout à fait, je me suis trompé en postant en quatrième vitesse. Mais rien à voir tout de même avec un gros rire bien gras.
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

Tiens, peut-être une nouvelle cible archéologique pour l'EI : EGYPTE. Toutankhamon-Néfertiti : un tombeau à double fond ?


----------



## Mboum (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

oui c'est bien mais bon après l'époque des cinglés d'Egyptologie, il serait peut-être raisonnable et temps de remettre les ayants droit a leurs places ; je ne sais pas, embaumés ou incrustés d'or cela reste des dépouilles mortuaires qui sont exhibés dans les musées ;

surtout que pour extraire ' ce que les égyptologues recherchaient "les trésors fantastiques, c'était les richesses pour briller dans les salons, l'intérêt historique et scientifique passait bien après" ; ils ont fait énormément de dégâts et écrits des milliers  livres remplis d'inepties et de fantasmes que personne ne lit.

on ne peut pas dire que cela soit d'un "goût délectable" et je ne vois pas ce que l'on apprend de plus en collectant des restes humains et en les exposants.

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

Tiens, un membre de la S.P.M. (Société de Protection des Momies)…


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> ...
> surtout que pour extraire ' ce que les égyptologues recherchaient "les trésors fantastiques, c'était les richesses pour briller dans les salons, l'intérêt historique et scientifique passait bien après" ; ils ont fait énormément de dégâts et écrits des milliers  livres remplis d'inepties et de fantasmes que personne ne lit.


Comment peut-on savoir que ces milliers de livres sont remplis d'inepties et de fantasmes puisque personne ne les lit ?


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toujours dans la Lune…
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/sciences/2...mais-consultables-en-haute-definition_1396847
> 
> ...


Note que déjà à l'époque, ils ne faisaient pas dans la dentelle dans le conflit "non officiel" qu'ils menaient en Orient. 
Ils utilisaient donc leur argent à du grand, certes, mais pas que.



Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> oui c'est bien mais bon après l'époque des cinglés d'Egyptologie, il serait peut-être raisonnable et temps de remettre les ayants droit a leurs places ; je ne sais pas, embaumés ou incrustés d'or cela reste des dépouilles mortuaires qui sont exhibés dans les musées ;
> 
> ...


Parmi tous ces vilains égyptologues, on doit bien en trouver des pas trop affreux qui auraient écrit de bons (voire de beaux) livres.
Bien sûr, si on considère qu'il n'y a qu'un seul livre qui vaille d'être lu, ça n'intéressera pas.


----------



## Berthold (7 Octobre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Comment peut-on savoir que ces milliers de livres sont remplis d'inepties et de fantasmes puisque personne ne les lit ?


Je comprends ta remarque, mais en même temps, bon… Je n'ai nul besoin de lire _Mein kampf_ pour savoir que c'est un ramassis de conneries.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Note que déjà à l'époque, ils ne faisaient pas dans la dentelle dans le conflit "non officiel" qu'ils menaient en Orient.


D'où le "malgré tout le reste". 

Obama est le président qui a le plus taillé dans les budgets de la N.A.S.A. Ce type n'a aucune vision. Sans doute un des plus mauvais présidents U.S. depuis longtemps, même pire que Carter.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2015)

Sans doute pas le meilleur mais pas nécessairement le pire. Il a dû faire face à une situation politique interne complètement débile [la "cohabitation" version US] qui n'a pas aidé. Quant à ses choix de politique extérieure, c'est sûr que le bilan est mitigé...
Mais le débat pourrait être sans fin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

Hybris, épisode I (My Lai, mars 1968). 








Hybris, épisode II (Apollo 8, décembre 1968)


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Sans doute pas le meilleur mais pas nécessairement le pire. Il a dû faire face à une situation politique interne complètement débile [la "cohabitation" version US] qui n'a pas aidé. Quant à ses choix de politique extérieure, c'est sûr que le bilan est mitigé...
> Mais le débat pourrait être sans fin.


Le congrès hostile, Reagan l'a eu, Clinton l'a eu, Bush également. C'est un classique de la vie politique américaine. Et l'exécutif n'a jamais été aussi puissant qu'aujourd'hui, jusqu'à enfreindre les libertés des citoyens et les s'arroger les prérogatives des deux autres pouvoirs.

Quand de 2008 à 2010, il avait la majorité à la chambre et au sénat, il n'en a rien foutu. La vérité c'est qu'il a trouvé la bonne excuse pour ne rien décider. Il n'a pas de politique étrangère que celle laissée par son prédécesseur. C'est pour cela qu'il a conservé les mêmes personnels (Victoria Nuland) et lit le monde avec la géopolitique des néo-conservateurs. Il navigue au vent, sans cap défini. Il a eu beau jeu de critiquer Bush sur le fiasco irakien mais lui-même s'est lancé dans l'affaire afghane de façon totalement incohérente. Pour trouver un Président US aussi largué, il faut au moins remonter à Woodrow Wilson.

Edit : je suis injuste avec Wilson. Lui au moins avait une idée. Une idée à la con, mais une idée quand même.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)

Faite encadrer vos tatouages après votre mort


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

En 1939, un navire de réfugiés était refoulé d'Amérique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

Renoir, c'est trop nul !


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Renoir, c'est trop nul !


Règle de vie n°452 : S'arranger pour mener une croisade qui permettra à certains de dire : "Faut vraiment avoir rien d'autre à foutre".

Réaction épidermique : Était-il nécessaire que, sur la dernière photo présente dans l'article, le monsieur en T-shirt vert profite de sa détestation de Renoir pour afficher une opinion (quoi que je pense de cet opinion - là n'est pas le propos) qui n'a rien à voir avec la peinture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

Bof ! Si ces gens-là avaient voulu être crédibles, ils auraient plutôt attaqué Bach et Mozart. J'ai toujours trouvé qu'ils étaient très surfaits comme peintres.


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Octobre 2015)

À ce propos j'ai appris récemment qu'il était mort Bach.

Désolé, je sors.


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Bof ! Si ces gens-là avaient voulu être crédibles, ils auraient plutôt attaqué Bach et Mozart. J'ai toujours trouvé qu'ils étaient très surfaits comme peintres.


Tout comme Beethoven. Il était tellement sourd que toute sa vie il a cru qu'il faisait de la peinture.

(Cela dit Renoir a peint de très beau tableaux, mais aussi beaucoup d'autres qui font plus calendrier des postes qu'autre chose)


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout comme Beethoven. Il était tellement sourd que toute sa vie il a cru qu'il faisait de la peinture.
> 
> (Cela dit Renoir a peint de très beau tableaux, mais aussi beaucoup d'autres qui font plus calendrier des postes qu'autre chose)


D'où la symphonie Pastorale.


C'est peut-être que les postes s'en sont trop inspiré pour leurs calendriers. 


Je ne sais pas. J'ai longtemps été sceptique devant Renoir. Il a quand même un style très particulier par rapport à ses condisciples, Monet, Cézanne, Pissarro, Sisley, Manet, mais on pourrait en dire autant de Caillebotte ou de Van Gogh. Les sujets ont l'air un peu mièvres, sa famille, ses amis, les gens, mais ce n'est qu'une apparence.

Le printemps dernier, je faisais un tour à l'Orangerie et à Orsay, j'ai trouvé en moi comme une connexion à la peinture de Renoir. Ce quelque chose qui me manquait pour vraiment l'apprécier. Je ne saurais pas dire quoi. Ça s'est passé à l'Orangerie. Un tableau a accroché mon regard et puis tous les autres m'ont ensuite parus évidents.


Cela dit, ces types sont des cons. J'espère seulement qu'un d'entre-eux n'ira pas jusqu'à vandaliser une toile, ou qu'il n'inspireront personne dans ce sens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

L'équipe de débat de Harvard vaincue par une équipe de détenus

Futurs avocats margoulins contre délinquants. Pour une fois, ce ne sont pas les plus malhonnêtes qui ont gagné.


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...J'ai longtemps été septique devant Renoir.


Renoir putréfactif ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Renoir, c'est trop nul !



Critiquer un Renoir, ça ne tombe pas sous le coup de la discrimination raciale?


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Critiquer un Renoir, ça ne tombe pas sous le coup de la discrimination raciale?


Evidemment, il vaudrait mieux parler d'un Redecouleur(s).


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Evidemment, il vaudrait mieux parler d'un Redecouleur.


Ben oui, mais le noir est une absence de couleur, ça va pas le faire. Un re-afroaméricain, alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)

Ca picole dans le Pays de la Loire et le Poitou-Charentes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca picole dans le Pays de la Loire et le Poitou-Charentes



_Au total, près d’1 milliard (972 millions) de litres de vin ont été vendus en 2014, dont 53 % de rouge (515 millions de litres), 17 % de blanc (165 ML) et 30 % de rosé (292 ML)._

Le blanc est très minoritaire. Nadine Morano fait la gueule.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2015)

Je sais pas si c'est une actualité ou pas ou même si c'est amusant ou pas, mais quand on voit que les 3/4 des sujets du Bar ont presque 10 ans, ça laisse rêveur sur ce qu'on a laissé ici et qui n'a pas été renouvelé...


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2015)

On vieillit et on fait mumuse avec nos joujoux qui sont toujours d'actualité.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2015)

ouais, ça montre surtout qu'on était au top quand on a lancé les sujets


----------



## Mboum (9 Octobre 2015)

_ouais, ça montre surtout qu'on était au top quand on a lancé les sujets_






la version originale un peu plus effrontée et d'une certaine manière plus virile.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

Inde : un fœtus retiré du corps d'un garçon de 4 ans

Ça semble être un canular 

_Difficile de trouver des nouvelles amusantes ou pas, ce qui est amusant pour les uns ne l'est pas pour les autres, mis à part que chacun évolue différemment _


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Ça semble être un canular



Non, le père d'un copain est décédé à 33 ans parce que son jumeau qu'il avait en lui près du cœur jamais décélé (à la fin des années 60) s'est brusquement développé tel une tumeur et a envahi le cœur comme un cancer...


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, le père d'un copain est décédé à 33 ans parce que son jumeau qu'il avait en lui près du cœur jamais décélé (à la fin des années 60) s'est brusquement développé tel une tumeur et a envahi le cœur comme un cancer...


Un bon sujet de film d'horreur. "D'après une histoire vraie" comme on se plaît à le souligner, depuis quelques années (c'est bizarre ce goût pour les histoires (supposées) vraies).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

Si canular il y a, c'est à cause de l'image qui laisse songeur









> Mains, jambes, ongles, tête quasi formée, tout y était, ou presque. Ce cas médical assez étrange est en réalité bien connu des médecins depuis le Moyen-Age. Appelé « fœtus dans le fœtus », il résulte d’une gémellité mal conçue dans le ventre de la mère. « C’est un siamois qui n’a pas pu se développer en fait », décrit Michèle Scheffler, gynécologue. Au départ, il y avait donc un seul œuf. Au cours de la multiplication des cellules, deux personnes identiques se sont développées par une division de l’œuf en deux.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2015)

Un foetus façons impression 3D ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)

C'est ce qui est sous-entendu, mais bon qui va montrer au peuple ce qu'ils ont sorti


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2015)

D'un coup je me rappelle pourquoi je m'étais désabonné de ce thread il y a 4 ans...


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2015)

Se pose alors la question de ton réabonnement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2015)

aussi


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)

Un détenu s'évade... à vélo


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un détenu s'évade... à vélo


De pire en pire.

En Belgique, le ministre de la justice aurait déjà présenté sa démission. Chez nous, Taubira a inventé la journée porte ouverte continue.

Ce ne sont plus des prisons mais des centres aérés.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Octobre 2015)

Je trouve formidable d'imaginer qu'un mec ait pu avoir l'idée de proposer des sorties à vélo pour des détenus.
Et je suis épaté qu'un autre mec ait pu accepter l'idée.

Je me pose une question.
Au cas où il se fait reprendre, cet évadé a t-il aggravé son cas parce qu'en plus il a volé un vélo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je trouve formidable d'imaginer qu'un mec ait pu avoir l'idée de proposer des sorties à vélo pour des détenus.
> Et je suis épaté qu'un autre mec ait pu accepter l'idée.



Rien de mystérieux. Ils avaient tous un petit vélo dans la tête.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2015)

Les psychopathes préfèrent les boissons amères


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les psychopathes préfèrent les boissons amères



Schweppes s'est d'ailleurs positionné comme boisson pour psychopathes depuis un certain temps déjà :






Pub qui a eu le prix du Chaton d'or. On aurait voulu l'inventer...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les psychopathes préfèrent les boissons amères


Damned! Démasqué. 

Mais vous vous en doutiez depuis le temps. 

Problème quand même avec l'article : le citron n'est pas amère mais acide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

_Et les citrons amers où s'imprimaient tes dents_

Gérard de Nerval n'a pas pu se tromper quand même ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> _Et les citrons amers où s'imprimaient tes dents_
> 
> Gérard de Nerval n'a pas pu se tromper quand même ?


Si tu mords directement dans la peau, certes, comme sans doute avec tous les agrumes, mais le jus de citron c'est acide.

D'ailleurs, il n'y a que le journaliste qui se trompe, les citations ne mentionnent pas les citrons.

Cette soi-disant étude, pèche quand même par ses présupposés : "le corps signale le rejet". 

On m'a appris que l'amertume faisait partie de la palette gustative, au même titre que le sucré et l'acide, pas qu'il était la marque d'un masochisme alimentaire.

Quand mon corps signale un rejet, j'ai la tête au-dessus de la cuvette ou d'un saut dans les secondes qui suivent. Et généralement je ne fais pas le voyage pour rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

Isère : un chasseur tue un promeneur qu'il avait pris pour un chevreuil

On ne voit jamais le contraire : un chasseur épargne un chevreuil qu'il avait pris pour un promeneur.


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2015)

Et l'inverse : un promeneur tue un chasseur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Et l'inverse : un promeneur tue un chasseur ?



Je ne sais pas, mais une chose est certaine : si tu écoutes en boucle assez longtemps la chanson de Chantal Goya _Un Lapin_ ("Ce matin un lapin a tué un chasseur"), tu finiras toi aussi par sortir dans la nature pour tirer sur tout ce qui bouge.
…
Tiens, voilà des jeunes qui veulent relever le niveau moral du pays ; pour la culture, on verra plus tard :


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Damned! Démasqué.
> 
> Mais vous vous en doutiez depuis le temps.
> 
> Problème quand même avec l'article : le citron n'est pas *amère* mais acide.


Le citron n'est jamais am*ère* en effet.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Le citron n'est jamais am*ère* en effet.


Fais pas suer. J'essaie de faire comme les jeunes pour être avec Juppé. 

Déjà que je n'ai plus l'âge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2015)

L'orthographe, c'est très surestimé.







Photographie prise le 25/09/2015, à l'occasion du colloque "Lire et écrire au CP", organisé à l'ENS de Lyon.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2015)

Tout s'explique ! Elle, c'est l'enseigenment et pas l'enseignement.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)

Un parc d'attractions (100 %) interdit aux enfants


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)

Victime d’adultère, elle risque la prison


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)

Un détenu prévient les surveillants de son évasion


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un détenu prévient les surveillants de son évasion


Ou comment faire un gros mensonge sur un titre pour attirer le lecteur :


> sauf que ce détenu avait dit autour de lui que “de toute façon il ne reviendrait pas”. C’est revenu aux oreilles du personnel


Donc non, il n'a pas prévenu les surveillants.

Ca n'en reste pas moins du niveau de la sortie à vélo puisque ç'avait été remonté aux autorités ad-hoc


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Victime d’adultère, elle risque la prison


Les bras m'en tombent.
Le mari et la loi ne manquent pas de décontraction.


----------



## Mboum (11 Octobre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les bras m'en tombent.
> Le mari et la loi ne manquent pas de décontraction.



Bonjour,

enfin un pays ou les droits de l'homme sont respectés et appliqués avec fermeté.

Cordialement.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2015)

Et c'est un pays ami puisqu'on lui vend des armes. Donc tout va bien.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les bras m'en tombent.



En tout cas dans un pays où on te les coupe pour un oui ou pour un non c'est un piste évolutive intéressante, les bras auto-tombables.
Mais, bon, pour la crucifixion qu'il est de bon ton de pratiquer avoir t'avoir découpé un bout, ça rend les choses moins pratiques : faut donc bien peser le pour et le contre, histoire de pas passer bêtement pour un dangereux anticonformiste (je n'ose imaginer comment c'est puni).

Sinon, la France est en train de se faire sévèrement déculotter par l'Irlande...


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> L'orthographe, c'est très surestimé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec mes mauvais yeux, je ne lis pas bien le texte de l'image, mais je ne vois pas le problème. Tu contestes le ministère  de l'Enneigement supérieur à madame Najaud-Belkacem ? C'est vache, elle a l'air d'être assez attentive à nos stations de ski, si l'ai bien compris ses projets de nouveau calendrier scolaire.
Un peu petit, de débiner pour débiner, je trouve.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Avec mes mauvais yeux, je ne lis pas bien le texte de l'image, mais je ne vois pas le problème. Tu contestes le ministère  de l'Enneigement supérieur à madame Najaud-Belkacem ? C'est vache, elle a l'air d'être assez attentive à nos stations de ski, si l'ai bien compris ses projets de nouveau calendrier scolaire.
> Un peu petit, de débiner pour débiner, je trouve.



Oui, je sais. J'ai un fond de mesquinerie dont je n'arrive pas à me défaire.


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2015)

C'est vrai, enfin, franchement, tous vous vous laissez aller à la plus triste et basse mesquinerie.
Pour une fois qu'une ministre s'intéresse de près à l'agriculture et particulièrement
à la culture des céréales, nous devons nous réjouir du soutien officiel à
l'Enseiglement supérieur.


----------



## patlek (12 Octobre 2015)

je vios psa ou est le porbleme...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2015)

La lecture populace.

Ils se moquent mais ce qu'il disait est vrai. On appelle ça la démocratisation. Il avait le droit de ne pas aimer.

Ensuite, suite logique, est venue la marchandisation.


J'aime bien "les gens ont acquis le droit de mépris". Est-ce une conquête ? Un progrès ? Un déclin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

Cette petite syrienne est-elle une menace pour l'Europe ?






C'est du moins ce que suggère l'artiste japonaise Toshiko Hasumi, qui lui attribue, dans le dessin ci-dessus, les pensées suivantes :

_Je veux vivre propre et en sécurité, manger des plats raffinés, porter de jolis vêtements et mener une vie luxueuse… aux frais de quelqu’un d’autre. Pour ça, j’ai une idée : je vais devenir réfugiée.
_​http://www.france24.com/fr/20151008...lemique-facebook-refugie-fillette-immigration

Il paraît que l'artiste n'aime pas trop les Coréens non plus (http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-34460325).


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Octobre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si elle est une menace mais


Cratès a dit:


> _...aux frais de quelqu’un d’autre._


ça, on dirait bien que ça caractérise une pensée nauséabonde de l'auteur.


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La lecture populace.
> 
> Ils se moquent mais ce qu'il disait est vrai. On appelle ça la démocratisation. Il avait le droit de ne pas aimer.
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas sûr que ce qu'il disait était (ou est) vrai. C'était assez méprisant, surtout. Et la démocratisation, ça me va [ça tombe bien puisque nous sommes, cahin-caha, toujours dans une démocratie, au moins pour encore deux voire sept ans].

Personnellement, j'ai toujours trouvé épatant que, pour une poignée d'euros, on puisse acheter (en poche) des oeuvres de toutes époques. Par exemple (je suis mon inclination) : Tacite, Polybe, Hérodote, Thucydide, Ovide, Virgile, Sénèque, Lucrèce, Plotin Boccace, Chrestien de Troyes, Nicolas de Cues et des centaines d'autres [manquent toujours cruellement certains auteurs, comme Ammien Marcellin et Aulu-Gelle, mais bon...]
Le Livre de Poche et ses nombreuses déclinaisons ont _aussi_ du bon [j'oubliais de citer la collection des Lettres Gothiques de Michel Zink].

Tout ça me fait penser aux Démons (_die Dämonen_) de Heimito von Doderer où un personnage, ouvrier au parcours scolaire fort court, apprend le latin et devient un fin analyste de Pic de la Mirandole...

À part ça, si la page Wikipedia est la bonne, ton gars a travaillé au Journal de Mickey et à Pif Gadget. Il faut bien vivre...
Et ses romans et nouvelles (dont quelques-unes friponnes) sont éditées en poche.
Quelle déchéance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

En voici une qui va trouver un pingouin, qui va lui permettre de vivre dans le luxe






C'est pas beau, j'en ai croisé 6 vers les 11 heures, avec la marmaille, les maris et les yeux qui brillaient de mille feus
Où ça, autour du Blausee dans le Kandergrund ... faut pas dire, nous progressons, mais dans quel sens ?


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2015)

Est-ce une actualité, amusante ou non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

C'est d'actualité, et je réponds au post 29215, marrant ou pas, à chacun son appréciation


> _Je veux vivre propre et en sécurité, manger des plats raffinés, porter de jolis vêtements et mener une vie luxueuse… aux frais de quelqu’un d’autre. Pour ça, j’ai une idée : je vais devenir réfugiée._


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce qu'il disait était (ou est) vrai. C'était assez méprisant, surtout. Et la démocratisation, ça me va [ça tombe bien puisque nous sommes, cahin-caha, toujours dans une démocratie, au moins pour encore deux voire sept ans].
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai toujours trouvé épatant que, pour une poignée d'euros, on puisse acheter (en poche) des oeuvres de toutes époques. Par exemple (je suis mon inclination) : Tacite, Polybe, Hérodote, Thucydide, Ovide, Virgile, Sénèque, Lucrèce, Plotin Boccace, Chrestien de Troyes, Nicolas de Cues et des centaines d'autres [manquent toujours cruellement certains auteurs, comme Ammien Marcellin et Aulu-Gelle, mais bon...]
> Le Livre de Poche et ses nombreuses déclinaisons ont _aussi_ du bon [j'oubliais de citer la collection des Lettres Gothiques de Michel Zink].
> ...



La démocratisation, le Livre de Poche, ça me va très bien aussi. J'ai lu quelques-uns des auteurs que tu cites en petit format et l'intégrale Tite Live (ou du moins ce que le temps nous en a conservé) en GF-Flammarion traine en ce moment au pied de mon lit. J'aime acquérir des "grands" livres de temps en temps mais un Folio ça prend quand même moins de place que la Collection Blanche. 

Jean-Paul Enard avait 21 ans au moment de l'interview. C'était il y a plus de cinquante ans, avant les bouleversements des "sixties". Les gens avaient des opinions différentes, avaient grandi dans un autre monde de références. Ça ne me choque pas, ni ne me fait rire.

Je trouve cette position intéressante à plus d'un titre. On est là en plein dans l'avènement de la culture de masse.

"un tas de gens qui n'avaient pas besoin de lire" c'est savoureux. On dirait du Macron. Et lui, il n'a pas 20 ans, il ne vit pas en 1964.

Aujourd'hui, est-ce qu'ils sont tellement si nombreux à lire Sartre ? Je ne parle même pas de le comprendre. Le ministre de la culture a avoué sans fard ne pas lire de livres. Le mépris final est l'ignorance contente d'elle-même.

Qu'est-ce que la littérature quand le Goncourt est vendu comme une marque de lessive ? Le livre est devenu un objet de consommation courante que les vendeurs de la fnac balancent dans des palettes pour retour tous les quinze jours, comme les fruits et légumes avariés dans les supermarchés.

Et cette notion du droit au mépris, de prendre la littérature de haut. J'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui elle est dans le caniveau et que personne ne se donnera la peine de la ramasser. Finalement, comme l'aboutissement de cette évolution, n'a-t-on pas donné des éditeurs à un tas de gens qui n'avaient pas besoin d'écrire ?


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2015)

@Felix II : Jolis vêtements... Sous le costume noir, je suppose ?

@Moonwalker : c'est sans doute que j'ai, depuis un moment, choisi de m'intéresser plutôt au positif que ruminer le négatif pour rien. J'ai sans doute tort mais, au moins, je vois des chemins de traverse possibles. Tant qu'ils existent, le pire n'est pas encore là. Tant que la culture de masse tolèrera ces gagne-petit que sont les auteurs classiques ou les penseurs (parfois au petit pied) contemporains, il y aura de quoi s'occuper l'esprit.
Je me contrefous du Goncourt : son existence ne m'empêche pas de lire et de trouver des auteurs qui m'intéressent.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2015)

Un étudiant en médecine crée des schémas en bonbons pour apprendre ses cours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

@bompi 

Certainement, parfois certaines osent le nu intégral


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2015)

La photo est un montage. Donc une intention. Pas une information.


Avez-vous remarqué ? Elle n'a pas les yeux de la même couleur. En fait, c'est David Bowie qui voyage incognito.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

N'en déplaise, c'est bien une information

http://www.illustre.ch/illustre/article/la-femme-en-niqab-qui-défie-la-suisse


> *Elle se balade à Berne sous son niqab. Omniprésente sur les télés alémaniques, Nora Illi, 29 ans, est une folle d’Allah qui invoque la démocratie suisse pour faire triompher l’islamisme.*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

Un cambrioleur neutralisé grâce à des techniques de combat médiévales

_Si l’Américaine s’en est si bien sortie, c’est qu’à l’âge de 18 ans elle a appris à donner des coups, en armure, comme on le faisait il y a plus de 500 ans de cela dans un club appelé « La société pour l’anachronisme créatif »._​L'anachronisme créatif… Une idée qui a de l'avenir.


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2015)

Le lien aussi est médiéval...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Le lien aussi est médiéval...



Voilà qui est corrigé, Messire.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> C'est pas beau, j'en ai croisé 6 vers les 11 heures, avec la marmaille, les maris et les yeux qui brillaient de mille feus
> Où ça, autour du Blausee dans le Kandergrund ... faut pas dire, nous progressons, mais dans quel sens ?



Effectivement, où est l'info?…



Felix II a dit:


> N'en déplaise, c'est bien une information
> 
> http://www.illustre.ch/illustre/article/la-femme-en-niqab-qui-défie-la-suisse



… et pourquoi ressortir, de manière pour le moins assez sournoise, une actu… de 2013.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> pourquoi ressortir, de manière pour le moins assez sournoise, une actu… de 2013.


Oups, sorry


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2015)

« Playboy » cesse de publier des photographies de femmes nues

Tout fout l'camp, ma bonne dame


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> « Playboy » cesse de publier des photographies de femmes nues
> 
> Tout fout l'camp, ma bonne dame



Pouf, comme ça, d'un seul coup ? Sans passer par une phase de transition avec le retour des poils ?
Plus étonnant, enfin par rapport aux clichés que j'ai c'est cette précision du Monde, en supprimant le nu, Playboy "a vu la moyenne d’âge de son audience baisser de 47 à 30 ans, et sa circulation grimper de 4 à 16 millions de visiteurs uniques par mois"...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> « Playboy » cesse de publier des photographies de femmes nues
> 
> Tout fout l'camp, ma bonne dame



Ha bon ? 

Une photo à 500 000 $


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> en supprimant le nu, Playboy "a vu la moyenne d’âge de son audience baisser de 47 à 30 ans, et sa circulation grimper de 4 à 16 millions de visiteurs uniques par mois"...


J'aime pas trop cette phrase.
Ça veut dire quoi ?
Que les quarantenaires (même si je n'ai pas 47 ans j'en suis plus proche que des 30) sont plus pervers que les trentenaires ?
Je m'insurge.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha bon ?
> 
> Une photo à 500 000 $


La cabale contre cette photo, et contre l'œuvre de Mapplethorpe en général, n'est que liée au fait qu'il y a un monde (quelques précieux centimètres) entre la réalité que révèle cette photo et le réalité qui se trouve dans le froc des détracteurs.

Sinon, bravo au journaliste. J'aime beaucoup l'emploi de certains termes équivoques.
Une petite préférence pour la "débandade", employé fort à propos.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha bon ?
> 
> Une photo à 500 000 $


Tout est superbe, dans cette photo.


----------



## patlek (13 Octobre 2015)

Si c' est en fonction de la taille, la meme photo avec moi, çà fera 3 dollars (Et encore, si je trouve un ou une acheteur(cheteuse).


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

Des distributeurs d'histoires courtes


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Si c' est en fonction de la taille, la meme photo avec moi, çà fera 3 dollars (Et encore, si je trouve un ou une acheteur(cheteuse).


T'as pensé à la location ?


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Octobre 2015)

Chéri, viens pendant que c'est chaud !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

Je decouvre


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des distributeurs d'histoires courtes


Ça c'est une putain de bonne idée !
Je veux ça dans ma ville.



Bigdidou a dit:


> Chéri, viens pendant que c'est chaud !


Et pour celles qui n'auront pas l'argent il reste le décapeur thermique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Si c' est en fonction de la taille, la meme photo avec moi, çà fera 3 dollars (Et encore, si je trouve un ou une acheteur(cheteuse).



Avec moi, ça sera gratuit.


----------



## Berthold (14 Octobre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Chéri, viens pendant que c'est chaud !


… Et encore un journaliste qui confond vagin et vulve… Décidément il leur faut un vrai spécialiste !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

il s'en passe des choses sympa chez nous en lorraine !
je croyais que nous avions repris la région aux boches. Ah bah non : faut continuer à s'entrainer.

http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...10/13/flastroff-des-fusils-d-assaut-a-l-ecole


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Chéri, viens pendant que c'est chaud !


J'aime l'incipit de l'article ("_Les femmes ne sont jamais satisfaites de leur apparence._"), d'un sexisme délicieux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> il s'en passe des choses sympa chez nous en lorraine !
> je croyais que nous avions repris la région aux boches. Ah bah non : faut continuer à s'entrainer.
> 
> http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...10/13/flastroff-des-fusils-d-assaut-a-l-ecole





> « Il y a deux ans, à peu près la même opération a été menée et cela n’a dérangé personne. »



Ah bon ?


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> il s'en passe des choses sympa chez nous en lorraine !
> je croyais que nous avions repris la région aux boches. Ah bah non : faut continuer à s'entrainer.
> 
> http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...10/13/flastroff-des-fusils-d-assaut-a-l-ecole


La familiarisation avec les engins de guerre et autres armes n'est que la première partie de l'atelier proposé aux gosses.
Il leur reste à voir le viol d'autochtone en mission à l'extérieur, la torture sur présumé ennemi et la résistance à la douleur pendant un interrogatoire musclé.
Y vont s'éclater les gamins.

Non mais, sans rire, c'est quoi ce bordel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

Faire manipuler des FAMAS par des gamins, c'est sans doute maladroit. Mais rien de plus. 

Bombarder des cibles en Syrie sans aucun mandat international, sans aucun débat démocratique interne, se serait acceptable, mais faire rentrer l'armée française dans les établissements scolaires, ce serait mal ?


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Faire manipuler des FAMAS par des gamins, c'est sans doute maladroit. Mais rien de plus.
> 
> Bombarder des cibles en Syrie sans aucun mandat international, sans aucun débat démocratique interne, se serait acceptable, mais faire rentrer l'armée française dans les établissements scolaires, ce serait mal ?


Je dirais que le premier point n'est pas acceptable [et, par ailleurs, cette action me semble totalement inepte].
Quant au second : c'est un peu bizarre. Il faut juste espérer qu'un chargeur de balles réelles ne traîne pas dans le coin...
Après tout, comme dit Ben Carson, les tueries arrivent dans les endroits où les armes sont interdites, notamment les écoles, et donc il faut les y autoriser.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Octobre 2015)

Tartufferie et pacifisme de convenance.

L'Officier supérieur n'a qu'un seul problème : que ça nuise à son avancement. 

"Deux ans" ça veut dire qu'ils ont changé de chef de corps et que l'autre avait autorisé l'opération. Les mecs ont oublié de s'assurer que cela restait conforme avec les vues du nouveau patron.

Formation incomplète : il aurait fallu leur faire tirer en vrai et nettoyer l'arme ensuite. Ah! le petit point de calamine au fond du canon… Ça en aurait fait perdre le goût à quelques uns. 

Ils en voient plus dans leurs jeux vidéos, sans parler des actualités. Nul doute qu'ils ont passé une chouette journée. Ça m'aurait bien plu à leur âge.



Cratès a dit:


> Faire manipuler des FAMAS par des gamins, c'est sans doute maladroit. Mais rien de plus.
> 
> Bombarder des cibles en Syrie sans aucun mandat international, sans aucun débat démocratique interne, se serait acceptable, mais faire rentrer l'armée française dans les établissements scolaires, ce serait mal ?



Y'en a plus rien à foutre du mandat international. Même quand on en a un précis, on le réécrit à notre sauce. Y'a plus que la force. Le droit du plus armé et de celui qui a la plus grande gueule dans les médias.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

bah pour une fois que ça réagit à l'un de mes messages...


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le droit du plus armé et de celui qui a la plus grande gueule dans les médias...


... et dans les forums.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> bah pour une fois que ça réagit à l'un de mes messages...



Manipulateur ! Jésuite ! 

Tu aurais pu rappeler au moins l'intérêt de s'entraîner au tir dès le plus jeune âge. Sinon, devenu grand, on rate même les cibles immanquables : Le ministre de l'Économie Emmanuel Macron visé par un yaourt en pleine conférence à Lyon

_Une centaine de manifestants, parmi lesquels des membres de la CGT, ont chahuté le ministre de l'Économie Emmanuel Macron qui participait à une conférence à Lyon. L'un d'eux a même jeté un yaourt dans sa direction, sans le toucher._​


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Octobre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> ... et dans les forums.


C'est juste pour faire un mot où t'as quelques chose à me dire ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2015)

Vanuatu: le chef du Parlement profite de l'absence du président pour se gracier


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est un cousin de Fabius ?


----------



## patlek (15 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> L'orthographe, c'est très surestimé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





é alor?

Nouvelle conjuguézon...






http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/1...e-conjugaison_n_8295382.html?xtor=AL-32280680

Moi, j'eime bien, ces du progré.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2015)

Leurs deux explications sont d'une consternante mauvaise foi :
- "faute de frappe parce que le u et le i sont proches sur le clavier" : le gars a donc tapé sans regarder "u" au lieu de "i" avec une grande constance. Et puis on a échappé de peu à des tas de variantes : je cus, tu bis, il but (quoique là, je crois qu'on n'est pas loin de la solution). Et puis ça devient très fort avec l'accent circonflexe du vûmes et et du vûtes (le soin du détail qui tue, quand même...)
- l'autre explication est encore pire : "C'est un copier-coller malencontreux".
Là je suis super inquiet pour le reste de ce bouquin : d'où y ont-ils copié "vûment", "vûtes", etc... ?

Bon, ça leur fait ni chaud ni froid, ils ne rappellent pas leur chef d'œuvre pour si peu.
Comme a dû dire le gars : "nous ne visions pas pourquoi ni comment rappeler nos livres, car nous ne sachons pas à qui ils ont été distribués".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vanuatu: le chef du Parlement profite de l'absence du président pour se gracier



C'est bien connu : on n'est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/1...e-conjugaison_n_8295382.html?xtor=AL-32280680


J'aime beaucoup le "ils vurent".
Je sais pas, ça t'a une saveur particulière.

Ça va foutre un bordel cette nouvelle conjugaison.
Rien que chez Corneille :
"Nous partîmes 500 mais par un prompt renfort
Nous nous vûmes 3000 en arrivant au port"

(J'écris "partîmes", mais si ça se trouve c'est "partûmes")


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2015)

Transcription en français moderne :

"Nois partûmes 500 maus par in prompt renfort
Nois nois vûmes 3000 en arruvant au port"


----------



## Berthold (15 Octobre 2015)

Plus exactement :
"Nois partûmes *cuinq cents* maus par in prompt renfort
Nois nois vûmes *trous mulle* en arruvant ai port"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

Le passé simple de partir à la première personne du pluriel ne serait-il pas "partouzâmes" ? Cela expliquerait mieux qu'en partant à 500 on finisse par se retrouver 3000 à l'arrivée.


----------



## patlek (15 Octobre 2015)

Et ils burent du vin... ha merde!, çà fonctionne.

En fait, voilà, faut tout simplifier, faut accorder les verbes boire, et voir; parce que c' est quoi ce bordel? faut simplifier et égaliser tout çà.

Après , on a le choix, on pourrait aussi accorder boire à voir

Ils virent du vin, et ils le birent.

Génial! (Je téléphone de suite à l'académie française)


----------



## patlek (15 Octobre 2015)

Ils parlent sans cesse de "réformer l'orthographe", mais ils ne foutent rien.

Faut me laisser faire.

Moi, l'orthographe, je la réforme tous les jours!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

Bon, en gros, ils ont tenté de revivifier l'ancien français :

« Cumpainz Rollant, l’olifan car sunez :
Si l’orrat Carles, ferat l’ost returner,
Succurrat nos li reis od tut sun barnet. »
Respont Rollant : « Ne placet Damnedeu
Que mi parent pur mei seient blasmet
Ne France dulce ja cheet en viltet !
Einz i ferrai de Durendal asez,
Ma bone espee que ai ceint al costet :
Tut en verrez le brant ensanglentet.
Felun paien mar i sunt asemblez :
Jo vos plevis, tuz sunt a mort livrez. »


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Octobre 2015)

Ne va pas nous faire croire que tu comprends tout ce qui se dit là.
Non, dis, hein ?
Pas tout ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

Je reconnais que "ja cheet en viltet", faut vraiment être spécialiste pour saisir que ce n'est pas un juron en néerlandais…


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2015)

Il vivait avec un cure-dent dans le cœur


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il vivait avec un cure-dent dans le cœur


Même aux enfants grincheux, il arrive de manger de bon coeur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2015)

« Une différence de 360 degrés » entre l'islam turc et celui de Daech selon le Premier ministre turc

180 degrés, ça faisait mesquin… 

« Que nul n'entre ici s'il n'est géomètre ».


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2015)

Tu veux dire qu'il s'est trompé à 200% ?


----------



## Mboum (18 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> « Une différence de 360 degrés » entre l'islam turc et celui de Daech selon le Premier ministre turc
> 
> 180 degrés, ça faisait mesquin…
> 
> « Que nul n'entre ici s'il n'est géomètre ».



Bonjour,

celui qui est géomètre connait la mesure de toute chose.


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2015)

C'est sans doute moins simple que ça (toute chose est-elle mesurable ? _a fortiori_ toute chose est-elle mesurable par un humain ? je répondrais non).


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> « Une différence de 360 degrés » entre l'islam turc et celui de Daech selon le Premier ministre turc
> 
> 180 degrés, ça faisait mesquin…


... mais ça chauffe quand même.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2015)

Pas facile d'obtenir son examen de conduite


----------



## patlek (19 Octobre 2015)

???????

Bon appétit!!

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> ???????
> 
> Bon appétit!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!



*WTF !?!?*

*




*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2015)

Pas une actualité, mais c'est sympa !!!!! 

http://www.koreus.com/video/blague-nems.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> ???????
> 
> Bon appétit!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!



pas un mot sur son état de santé par contre, parce que bouffer des éponges au produit de vaisselle tout les jours ça doit pas être terrible pour le bide et la tripaille.

et encore moins sur sa santé mentale !


----------



## Mboum (19 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sans doute moins simple que ça (toute chose est-elle mesurable ? _a fortiori_ toute chose est-elle mesurable par un humain ? je répondrais non).



Bonjour,

prendre mesure des choses n'a pas forcément un aspect quantifiable, d'ailleurs étymologiquement il n'en a pas, on aime rattacher cette maxime à Platon et seulement à l'école Platonicienne ce qui est à mon avis très réducteur, c'est en fait beaucoup plus ancien et que l'on peut la retrouver ailleurs ;

d'ailleurs on ne connait Platon qu'au travers (ou intermédiaire, Platon est l'intermédiaire, le témoin, Socrate étant le sujet, mais on ne connait pas vraiment Socrate en tant qu'homme, Platon oui) des enseignements de son maitre Socrate qu'il rendit en partie publique et que ce qu'il en reste ma foi, n'est peut-être qu'une toute petite partie ; j'aime bien à rappeler que ceci provient d'un temps lointain, pratiquement un demi millénaire avant l'ère chrétienne si l'on considère le 25 décembre 0000 comme étant son début, ~2500 ans.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Octobre 2015)

C'est l'inverse : on ne connaît Socrate que, principalement à travers Platon. On peut néanmoins citer Xénophon qui en donne une image un peu plus terre à terre. Aristophane, pour le portrait à charge.  Sextus Empiricus  fait figurer Socrate dans ses compilations d'anecdotes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> blablabla porte nawak



t'en as pas marre de raconter des conneries à longueur de temps ?


----------



## Mboum (19 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> t'en as pas marre de raconter des conneries à longueur de temps ?



Bonjour,

« Dieu fait toujours de la géométrie » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1- ou « Dieu fait partout de la géométrie » , on verra que cela s'applique autant a un espace complet/rempli ou une notion immuable ; les deux sens sont contenus en grec .

2- d'ailleurs, il est quand-même surprenant  que l'on continue d'appeler ces sociétés anciennes "poly-théistes" et que les membres ou ce qu' il en reste comme témoignage, n'ont de  cesse de parler d'un Dieu ou Esprit "unique"  au dessus de toutes les autres représentations, donc pour certains ; comme si il y avait un avant polythéiste et un après monothéiste, sorte de rupture de l'espace-temps, ce qui même d'un point de vue historique ne tient pas la route mais c'est la théorie aberrante de certains "spécialistes de l'Antiquité".

3- voir Apollon, Delphes et la Pythonisse ( et surtout Ουρανιη l'aimée d'Apollon, tient, je vous donne un sujet de reflexion, vous qui êtes chrétien: la Géométrie serait un acte d'Amour ), car c'est de la que vient la premiere référence donnée par notre ami Cratès  et que les "Platoniciens ont adopté ou simplement continué"  car c'était simplement leur quotidien et cela ne leur était donc pas "étranger".

Cordialement.


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> t'en as pas marre de raconter des conneries à longueur de temps ?





Mboum a dit:


> (Blabla nawak bis, mais poli : Bonjour, Cordialement.)



Visiblement, non


----------



## Le docteur (20 Octobre 2015)

T'en as pas marre de raconter des conneries ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Pour mieux comprendre Mboum : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/'Pataphysique


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Visiblement, non



Avec 2 ou 3 comme lui et le retour des boules rouges, j'aurais presque envie de revenir dans le coin régulièrement…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Continuons ces stimulants débats culturels :

La madeleine de Proust a failli être une biscotte


----------



## Le docteur (20 Octobre 2015)

Vu les blagues des élèves internes sur les biscottes, la biscotte de Proust, je dirais que c'est à éviter en cours.


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2015)

Éclaire la lanterne de ceux qui n'ont pas d'interne sous la main… ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Octobre 2015)

J'ai bien une vessie et un interne (mon ténia à moi que j'ai) mais j'ai pas de lanterne. Est ce que une bougie ferait l'affaire?


----------



## Le docteur (20 Octobre 2015)

Euh ! Ils attaquent manu militari la biscotte et le le moins rapide de la bande est censé manger le résultat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

c'est pas nouveau la biscotte cela dit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour mieux comprendre Mboum : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/'Pataphysique



oui mais ça au moins ça a l'air rigolo alors que boum c'est une purge !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Continuons ces stimulants débats culturels :
> 
> La madeleine de Proust a failli être une biscotte



marcelle prout a écrit un roman en 140 signes sur twiter "a la recherche du pain perdu" qui commence avec une bouchée de cheese burger


----------



## Le docteur (20 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est pas nouveau la biscotte cela dit


Oui, je sais. J'en entendais parler au début de ma carrière (pas connu personnellement : jamais été interne, et quand je vois ça, je dis : ouf!)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2015)

Erreur de la banque en votre faveur


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Euh ! Ils attaquent manu militari la biscotte et le le moins rapide de la bande est censé manger le résultat.


 Soit je ne lis pas entre les lignes, soit c'est complètement crétin… ou alors les deux…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Soit je ne lis pas entre les lignes, soit c'est complètement crétin… ou alors les deux…


Euh ! Tape "jeu de la biscotte" sur Google et tu vas comprendre ...


----------



## Mboum (20 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> oui mais ça au moins ça a l'air rigolo alors que boum c'est une purge !


 
Bonjour,  dis donc Monsieur l'Abbé Chardon on dit συνθήκη. 

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2015)

j'ai cherché la traduc de ton mot grec qui me donne "traité" en grec moderne (eh dis j'tai pas traité ! ) ou alors quelque chose comme "alliance" en grec ancien, visiblement c'est religieux pour ce cas.
je vois pas bien le rapport mais enfin avec toi je commence à avoir l'habitude ! ou alors c'est ta façon à toi de me dire d'aller me faire mettre chez les grecs ? 

et si je suis un abbé alors toi t'es le pape ! Amen !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Tape "jeu de la biscotte" sur Google et tu vas comprendre ...





Pourtant, le dernier qui éjacule c'est celui qui sait se tenir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pourtant, le dernier qui éjacule c'est celui qui sait se tenir



En revanche, les éjaculateurs précoces sont avantagés.


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Octobre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> En revanche, les éjaculateurs précoces sont avantagés.


Ouiiiii, on m'appelle?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2015)

... Pfffff ! Moi je n'ai jamais pu jouer ... ils n'avaient même pas le temps de placer la biscotte !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2015)

Je n'aimais déjà pas trop les biscottes, mais alors là j'en suis dégoûté à jamais.  

On dirait un rite d'initiation emprunté aux Baruyas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> On dirait un rite d'initiation emprunté aux Baruyas.



 ... N'ont pas l'air de s'emmerder ces Baruyas !!!!! ...


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2015)

Bref ! C'est le plus ado boutonneux qui gagne. Celui qui s'est fait  déniaiser subit la vengeance de la biscotte.
On pourrait d'ailleurs soupçonner un antisémitisme larvé, là-dedans, puisqu'il y en a qui partent avec un handicap supplémentaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... N'ont pas l'air de s'emmerder ces Baruyas !!!!! ...



Si on trouve cool d'avoir un os de chauve-souris ou une dent de porc dans le nez, effectivement… Ou de porter en sautoir les doigts coupés et séchés d'un conjoint décédé.


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'ai cherché la traduc de ton mot grec qui me donne "traité" en grec moderne (eh dis j'tai pas traité ! ) ou alors quelque chose comme "alliance" en grec ancien, visiblement c'est religieux pour ce cas.
> je vois pas bien le rapport mais enfin avec toi je commence à avoir l'habitude ! ou alors c'est ta façon à toi de me dire d'aller me faire mettre chez les grecs ?
> 
> et si je suis un abbé alors toi t'es le pape ! Amen !


Je lui trouve un côté gaullien (tendance Morano), avec son insistance sur le côté chrétien des intervenants...


----------



## Mboum (21 Octobre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je lui trouve un côté gaullien (tendance Morano), avec son insistance sur le côté chrétien des intervenants...



Bonjour,

c'est tout à fait dans le thème Européen; obole et gabelle, ou l'on purge les humeurs ; sinon oui le sens est bien traité (dans le sens d'un ouvrage), alliance ou simplement synthèse d'ou (j'aurais du mettre le petit dessin avec livre):

« Des faux-culs j'en ai connu mais alors toi t'es une synthèse », je ne faisais que corriger votre expression.  

Cordialement.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2015)

T'es tout de même puissamment incompréhensible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2015)

et alors docteur, votre diagnostic ?


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2015)

Réécrire l'histoire est une source de plaisir intarissable.


----------



## Mboum (22 Octobre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et alors docteur, votre diagnostic ?



Bonjour,

oh!, je dirais qu'il y a une légère amélioration de sa condition, en effet, il ne se tape plus la tête contre les murs, c'est déjà quelque chose de significatif, mais vous! toujours aussi bavard et autant avare concernant les verbes, les sujets et les compléments.

Cordialement.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

*s'incruste* Je viens d'arriver, quelqu'un peut me résumer l'histoire ? J'ai cru voir que ça parlais de biscotte, d'éjaculation précosse et de Nadine Morano ?


----------



## Mboum (22 Octobre 2015)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Je comprend pas vraiment. x)


----------



## Mboum (22 Octobre 2015)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Le panda soviétique xD 



Mais bref, qui pour m'expliquer ça parle de quoi ? XD

Envoyé de mon XT1072 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mboum (22 Octobre 2015)




----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Et puis y'a ça au Brésil... 



Attention: Possible viol mental xD (Si ont partage nos trouvaille sur internet j'en ait beaucoup xD)

Envoyé depuis mon Moto G2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Le docteur (22 Octobre 2015)

Non, mais t'inquiètes pas, nous non plus.
Sinon, oui, t'as tout bon  (je veux dire pour les sujets traités)


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Ah d'acc xD

Envoyé depuis mon Moto G2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2015)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Je comprend pas vraiment. x)



Normal : il n'y a strictement rien à comprendre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2015)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Ouais xD
> Question qui n'as rien à voir: Quel type de DDR va dans l'iMac G5 ? Vu que mon cousin m'as amener son G5 pour que j'upgrade la mémoire mais je sais pas quel type il faut ? Il y avait du "DDR 400" (à ce qui est écrit sur les barette) n'importe quel type de DDR va ou il faut un type bien précit ?
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon Moto G2 en utilisant Tapatalk



Les questions concernant l'iMac, c'est ici : http://forums.macg.co/forums/imac.30/

Les vidéos des trucs brésiliens, japonais ou autre, c'est là : http://forums.macg.co/threads/le-fil-des-images-animees-sympas-v2.151785/


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2015)

Des nouvelles des maîtres du monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2015)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Va chier un coup si t'es aussi stressé que ça.



Mon Dieu ! 

_Envoyé de mon canapé via mon réseau BiFi (ben ouais, c'est l'heure de l'apéro non ?)_


----------



## momo-fr (22 Octobre 2015)

Houlà, ça sent le canapé moisi par ici…   

Un papy prend l'air…

_Envoyé depuis ma Tesla P85D sur l'A10 (un peu au dessus des limitations c'est vrai)…_


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2015)

Pour revenir au fil...

Actualités amusantes ou pas ? Utiles ou pas ?

Regardez, elles vont s'envoler et perdre du poids.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Ah ouais, j'avais pas fait attention. Désolé, je ferais attention maintenant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2015)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Ah ouais, j'avais pas fait attention. Désolé, je ferais attention maintenant.



Comme diraient les responsables de Volkswagen : "Faute à VW, à moitié pardonnée" ... Désolé, mais je suis fatigué ce soir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2015)

@Pandicorn 

Je ne me prenais pas du tout la tête, je m'amusais vraiment  – sans méchanceté aucune – du caractère récurrent du message sus-cité ("Envoyé de mon, bla, bla, bla…"). La suite était pour le moins congruente.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Ah d'accord, je n'avais pas compris que tu t'amusais xD Autant pour moi x)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2015)

Les singes les plus forts en gueule ont aussi les plus petits testicules


----------



## momo-fr (23 Octobre 2015)

Produit d'un goût douteux…


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2015)

Entre amusant et désolant

http://www.slate.fr/story/108797/elevage-intensif-vivre-grand-air#xtor=RSS-2


À LIRE AUSSI

«Le traitement des animaux par l’élevage industriel est peut-être le pire crime de tous les temps»

Le pire crime, je ne sais pas(La liste est longue) mais un crime: sans hésitation; oui.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

Les femmes de ménage d'un musée jettent par erreur une installation d'art à la poubelle


----------



## patlek (25 Octobre 2015)

Hep!! psstttt!!! 

pssstt!!

Tu cherches du bon?? 

J' ai du normand pur a 95 %


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Hep!! psstttt!!!
> 
> pssstt!!
> 
> ...



Ça me donne envie de me faire une ligne de fromage râpé.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Octobre 2015)

Je ne sais pas quelle drogue avait pris le journaliste quand il a lu l'article auquel il fait référence dans son délire, mais elle est puissante, en tout cas.
De la pectine suractivée, ou un truc du genre à la Van Damme...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les femmes de ménage d'un musée jettent par erreur une installation d'art à la poubelle


Ça me rappelle : http://www.legorafi.fr/2015/10/22/a...la-fiac-etait-en-fait-un-simple-interrupteur/


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2015)

Changement d'heure reporté : galère temporelle pour les Turcs !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Octobre 2015)

http://www.liberation.fr/france/2014/10/24/le-changement-d-heure-tue_1128557


----------



## Le docteur (25 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Hep!! psstttt!!!
> 
> pssstt!!
> 
> ...


J'en connais un qui te dirait que la caséine augmentant la "porosité intestinale" permet justement à des substances "comparables à des drogues" de faire leur effet sur votre cerveau.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2015)

De l'ADN humain retrouvé dans des hot-dogs


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2015)

États-Unis: il tue son ami qu'il croyait zombie


> (il) aurait utilisé des couteaux de cuisine, une guitare électrique et un micro-ondes pour tuer son ami


----------



## Berthold (27 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> États-Unis: il tue son ami qu'il croyait zombie


J'ai d'abord cru qu'il s'agissait du Gorafi.  Ah mais non.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Octobre 2015)

Marrez-vous.
On est tellement persuadés que les zombies n'existent pas qu'on sera bien surpris quand ils débarqueront.
Mieux vaut la prévention que le palliatif.
D'ailleurs je vais de ce pas, armé de mon violon mon jambon et ma crotte de chien en plastique, me farcir mon voisin que je soupçonne également d'être un zombie. Les gens dissent que c'est à cause de son âge qu'il se déplace aussi lentement mais moi je sais bien que c'est pas ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> De l'ADN humain retrouvé dans des hot-dogs


 
_Soleil vert_ ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2015)

Mais non, voyons. C'est du plancton marin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2015)

J'adore l'expression : "*Le stock est là*" ...  ... Un peu moins marrant peut-être quand on fait partie de l'inventaire ...  ... 

http://www.dhnet.be/dernieres-depec...-les-pompes-funebres-5630b4343570e5f527f9884c


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'adore l'expression : "*Le stock est là*" ...  ...


Depuis le temps qu'on nous dit que nous ne sommes que des produits...


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2015)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Depuis le temps qu'on nous dit que nous ne sommes que des produits...



Cela fait des années que je cherche ma date de péremption sans jamais la trouver !
Un pote m'avait dit en rigolant: "Regarde sous ton kiki !" ... Ce à quoi j'ai répondu désabusé : "Pffffff y'avait sûrement pas assez de place pour l'imprimer" ...  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

Les yakuzas ne fêteront pas Halloween cette année


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2015)

Un OVNI va s'écraser sur Terre le vendredi 13 novembre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

Quand la Chine fait la promo en vidéo de son futur plan quinquennal

C'est beau comme du Li Tai Po :

_There’s doctors, bankers and farmers, too,_
_And even engineers who deal with poo_​
_




_


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2015)

C'est génial !

J'adore de pays...

… vu d'ici.


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2015)

Il a pas une crotte sur la tete, l' engin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Il a pas une crotte sur la tete, l' engin?



Ben… C'est très exactement ce que désigne le mot "poo" de la chanson… 

Mais les Chinois n'ont pas les mêmes rapports avec ça que les occidentaux.

Buvez donc de ce thé aux excréments…


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2015)

Le SDF-borne Wifi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2015)

Un ministre israélien veut expulser les chats errants hors du pays

_Selon Uri Ariel, le ministre israélien de l'Agriculture, castrer et stériliser les chats des rues va à l'encontre des principes du judaïsme, notamment de l'injonction à « croître et se multiplier »._​


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2015)

Le papier toilette y échappe, ouf !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2015)

La SNCF indemnisera les victimes américaines de la Shoah

Une grande victoire pour la machine américaine à faire du fric et ses avocats payés au pourcentage.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2015)

Parti assister à un match de foot en Italie, il réapparaît 11 ans plus tard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2015)

Grâce au partenariat public-privé, on va économiser de l’argent public. C’est l’avenir.

Les devis astronomiques du nouveau ministère de la Défense français

Euh… Ben non  finalement.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Novembre 2015)

J'ai une soudaine envie de proposer mes services de "brancheur de cable usb".


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Novembre 2015)

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/radars-lé...ontrôles-vitesse-à-entreprises-133101972.html

rassurez moi, on est bien en France là? La prochaine étape, c'est quoi? La dénonciation par les voisins?


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Novembre 2015)

On a pas déjà une expérience de dénonciation derrière nous ?
Non, ce qu'il faut maintenant c'est une application smartphone : constatation du délit et dénonciation (anonyme) dans la foulée.


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Novembre 2015)

Pétain en rêvait... ils le font.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> rassurez moi, on est bien en France là? La prochaine étape, c'est quoi? La dénonciation par les voisins?



Pfffff ! Vous êtes des petits en France ! ... 

Le fisc belge vient d'ouvrir un site qu'ils appellent "_point de contact pour une concurrence loyale_" et sur lequel on peut dénoncer (notamment et par exemple) un voisin qui ferait exécuter des travaux en "noir" ou un voisin qui serait cohabitant mais qui recevrait quand même des allocations etc... etc...

Mais heureusement, les dénonciations anonymes ne seront pas traitées, les "dénonciateurs" devant s'enregistrer avec leur lecteur eID - Toutefois leur anonymat reste garanti ! 

Mais je reste convaincu que la bonne vieille lettre anonyme a encore de beaux jours devant elle malgré tout !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais je reste convaincu que la bonne vieille lettre anonyme a encore de beaux jours devant elle malgré tout !



Encore faudrait-il que les corbeaux sachent toujours écrire des lettres…

Même quand on ne fait pas de fautes, il convient de rester vigilant sur ce qu'on écrit. Heureusement, les sycophantes de _Bescherelletamère _veillent au grain : http://bescherelletamere.fr/titre-a-lire-a-voix-haute/


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2015)

4.000 euros envoyés par La Poste, à «Dieu»


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Novembre 2015)

Je pense que cet argent m'est destiné.
Dieu, c'est comme ça que m'appelle ma femme.
Je cite :
"Quand il s'agit de faire des conneries tu es un véritable dieu".


----------



## OlivierMarly (7 Novembre 2015)

Je me demandais pourquoi elle était pas monothéiste.


----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2015)

En cas d' accident, pour remplir le constat, çà va être un peu compliqué...


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2015)

Alerte aux gaz !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2015)

Il vend l’une de ses dents sur Le Bon Coin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2015)

Arrêt de la Cour de Cassation concernant le boycott

Vous vouliez protester contre une injustice en appelant au boycott des produits de tel ou tel pays ? Et bien, c'est fini. Et non, ce n'est pas une liberté fondamentale. Pouvez plus ! Et toc !


----------



## Mboum (11 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

rien d'étonnant un système démocratique comme envisagé aujourd'hui ne mène qu'à une dictature passive, un système qui pousse les esprits les plus faibles et les plus obtus comme paragon de la "tolérance" [[et leurs  offrent l'exercice du pouvoir alors qu'ils sont inaptes et ineptes]] : sorte de concept poubelle ou l'on y justifie tout et n'importe quoi au nom d'une "liberté et d'autres bêtises" dont personne n'a jamais fait l'expérience, la décision est bien sur éminemment politique et le résultat de "lobbying" des plus débiles et dangereux dans l'espèce humaine : la caste des politisés ; et cette décision n'aura comme d'habitude comme résultat que d'envenimer encore plus la situation, mais bon rien ne sert d'essayer de convaincre des ânes bâtés qui se pensent "intelligent".

Cordialement.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Arrêt de la Cour de Cassation concernant le boycott
> 
> Vous vouliez protester contre une injustice en appelant au boycott des produits de tel ou tel pays ? Et bien, c'est fini. Et non, ce n'est pas une liberté fondamentale. Pouvez plus ! Et toc !



Stéphane Hessel : "Indignez-vous".
La Cours de Cassation : "Poil au genou".

Ça ne changera rien à ma pratique démocratique : j'ai pris le parti de soutenir les dictatures et de consommer autant que ce peut leurs productions.


----------



## Mboum (11 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

L'ironie, peut-être ; je ne sais pas ; c'est en quelque sorte accepter l'inacceptable ; justifier l'injustifiable, ou simplement faire de la politique ;  jusqu'a aujourd'hui l'on continue le décompte des mauvais et bons morts,  l'état d'esprit qui règne est proche de la folie "raisonnée", l'on interdit ce qui est en fait est impossible d'interdire.

Cordialement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2015)

Aujourd'hui ... 11 novembre ... Armistice de la "grande guerre"

J'ai regardé un documentaire sur la bataille de la Somme et sur Verdun ... 

Mon sentiment est que, même sans combattre, je n'aurai pas tenu une semaine dans ces conditions dantesques - en fait, cela dépasse mon entendement !

Mais qu'est-ce qui les a fait tenir ????? La patriotisme ? L'honneur ? Le devoir ? La haine de l'assaillant ? L'inconscience ? La peur d'être pris pour un lâche et d'être fusillé ? ... Chaque année je me pose la même question ...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2015)

Au début, l'espoir d'en finir vite. Ensuite la défense du sol national. Le patriotisme défensif est un sentiment puissant.

Très vite reste la solidarité entre camarades de section. C'est sans doute le plus important, au fur et à mesure que la guerre s'éternise et que la société de hommes en vient à se confondre avec son groupe de combat. On tient parce que les copains sont là pour vous, et ils tiennent parce qu'on est là soi-même pour eux. La faculté humaine d'adaptation au pire fait le reste.

Puis le cordon de gendarmes sur l'arrière qui s'assurent que tu ne déserteras pas. Toujours là pour servir l'État et l'infamie, la gendarmerie française. Elle le montrera encore pendant l'occupation.

Enfin le peloton d'exécution. De temps en tant, on t'en fait une démonstration, parfois simplement "pour l'exemple". Une mort probable devant, une mort certaine derrière. Fais ton choix.

Au sortir de tout ça, tu te dis : plus jamais ça. D'autres se disent : c'était le bon temps. Le temps de pondre des mioches et on remet ça. Cette fois-ci, on s'assurera de faire participer les civils.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2015)

@Moonwalker : excellent résumé !  Je n'avais pas pensé immédiatement à la solidarité entre camarades de section ... Et je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est probablement l'élément le plus important qui leur a permis de supporter l'insupportable ! 
Mais quel merdier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2015)

Sans le courage et la solidarité, ces deux vertus, les guerres et leurs atrocités ne seraient sans doute pas supportables. Il vaudrait donc mieux pour la cause de la paix que les lâches et les asociaux fussent très majoritaires. Mais alors c'est la vie du temps de paix qui en deviendrait insupportable…


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2015)

Hé bien les nouvelles sont sinistres ce soir.
(je suppose que ce lien ne sera que temporaire).


----------



## Mboum (13 Novembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Hé bien les nouvelles sont sinistres ce soir.
> (je suppose que ce lien ne sera que temporaire).



vous avez le direct f24, certains disent qu'il y a au moins 40 morts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2015)

*Le jour d’après la grande attaque*

Article publié le dimanche *25 octobre 2015*

Je cite l'article pour sa lucidité (j'aurais parlé de prescience si l'intuition y avait eu une part). Les commentaires des lecteurs de M. Goya ne sont par contre pas forcément du même niveau.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)

Il jette ses meubles par la fenêtre et saute du deuxième étage


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il jette ses meubles par la fenêtre et saute du deuxième étage



Dans un éclair de lucidité il se rend compte que ses meubles sont mieux que lui: il saute!


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2015)

Pour éviter les intoxs des lendemains de crise…
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...-les-intox-qui-circulent_4809992_4355770.html


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Novembre 2015)

Conseil Choquante Pour Tuer la Graisse du Ventre Utilisez cette astuce simple pour perdre 15 kilos en seulement 30 jours !      

Publicité sur la page d'accueil du forum! la photo est pas venue avec.

De la publicité, je veux bien, c'est une nécessité. Mais peut-être que vous pouvez demander à la régie de filtrer un minimum. Au moins d'avoir un traducteur automatique qui fonctionne.

Ceci était une actualité sur l'actualité.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> Pour éviter les intoxs des lendemains de crise…
> http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...-les-intox-qui-circulent_4809992_4355770.html


Surtout éviter de lire Le Monde.


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

Tu peux expliciter (et indiquer quoi lire) ?
Parce que certes Le Monde est parfois critiquable mais ce n'est pas non plus n'importe quoi (ce sont des journalistes, quoi).


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Novembre 2015)

le monde a fait de la désintox (comme d'autres). Et c'est très bien. Le temps se chargera bien tout seul de laisser monter les théories du complot diverses et variées.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Tu peux expliciter (et indiquer quoi lire) ?
> Parce que certes Le Monde est parfois critiquable mais ce n'est pas non plus n'importe quoi (ce sont des journalistes, quoi).


Ah bon ?

Ces dernières années j'y ai plutôt lu des propagandistes atlantistes qui relayaient les formules de language et mots d'ordre de l'Otan et du Quai d'Orsay que des journalistes faisant un travail objectif d'investigation et d'information.

Lis la presse étrangère, britannique, suisse, belge, etc. Tu verras, ça fait tout drôle par rapport aux vérités martelées par Le Monde & Co.


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

De fait, je lis essentiellement la presse étrangère (anglophone, francophone et (un peu) hispanophone) et peu la presse française.
Cela permet de relativiser dans un sens comme dans l'autre : les journalistes et les organes de presse ont tous leurs travers et leurs atouts ; on arrive à trouver ainsi un équilibre.

En l'occurrence, je ne vois pas trop à redire à l'article dont il était question ci-dessus (objet de ma remarque).

PS 1 : quant à la propagande atlantiste, elle fait front à d'autres propagandes, il faut faire marcher ses petites cellules grises et se faire son idée. Une propagande, c'est souvent intéressant à lire (un peu rasoir, aussi, évidemment).

PS 2 : Et puis, la roue tourne et ce n'est qu'une question de patience ; dans quelques mois tu retrouveras des gens beaucoup moins atlantistes aux commandes.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2015)

Certainement. Mais


Berthold a dit:


> Pour éviter les intoxs des lendemains de crise…





Moonwalker a dit:


> Surtout éviter de lire Le Monde.



De même l'article ci-dessus ne parle que de choses banales, bruits de fond d'un week-end d'effroi. Les cas présentés n'ont aucun intérêt. Les gens les oublieront aussi vite qu'ils ont été écrits.


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2015)

C'est pas faux.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

Des LED sous la peau, la nouvelle tendance


----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des LED sous la peau, la nouvelle tendance


Ils vont se faire éclairer la rondelle ?


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des LED sous la peau, la nouvelle tendance


Pas amusant du tout, c'est à pleurer.
Monstruosité à rapprocher de l'implantation de 7,62 sous la peau de malheureux ce vendredi soir à Paris.
Banalisation de la connerie spectaculaire.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Novembre 2015)

Qui décodera les "décodeurs"


----------



## HalfTeh23 (16 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des LED sous la peau, la nouvelle tendance


D'habitude, je suis plutôt pour la modifications corporelle dans un but artistique. (Piercing, tatouage, ect..) Mais là, ont m'explique l'intérêt ? À part chopper un cancer de la peau. (Vu que j'imagine qui ça émet quelque onde, et ça H24 sous la peau, ça fait des dégâts à long terme.)


----------



## Grug (16 Novembre 2015)

On reste en terrasse, les digressions, c'est au comptoir, merci.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2015)

Je me demande s'il a compris quelque chose à ce qui se passe... 

http://nordpresse.be/nicolas-sarkozy-propose-de-retablir-la-peine-de-mort-pour-les-kamikazes/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je me demande s'il a compris quelque chose à ce qui se passe...
> 
> http://nordpresse.be/nicolas-sarkozy-propose-de-retablir-la-peine-de-mort-pour-les-kamikazes/



Nordpresse, c'est le pendant belge du Gorafi… Je ne doute pas que Sarkozy puisse faire des propositions idiotes, mais ici, il s'agit juste d'une blague.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Novembre 2015)

Coiffé au poteau par Cratès.
J'allais dire exactement la même chose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2015)

Que ce soit vrai ou pas, c'est bien drôle quand même…


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Nordpresse, c'est le pendant belge du Gorafi… Je ne doute pas que Sarkozy puisse faire des propositions idiotes, mais ici, il s'agit juste d'une blague.



Bien, je me suis fait pièger  mais ça m'a paru tellement possible...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2015)

_Novaya Gazeta_ d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2015)

Une belle tribune de Magyd Cherfi (Zebda) :
http://www.liberation.fr/debats/2015/11/15/carnages_1413562


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2015)

Je préfère celle de Goldnadel :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...mplaisance-envers-la-radicalite-islamiste.php


Pour votre édification : http://www.lalibre.be/debats/opinions/molenbeek-merci-philippe-56499f1d3570bccfaf1369ca


----------



## Le docteur (17 Novembre 2015)

Un petit coup d'aristotélisme (un peu) simplifié appliqué au lavage de cerveau extrémiste ? 

Faut avoir 25 minutes devant soi, personnellement je conseillerais le film en entier ).


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Novembre 2015)

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/attentats-paris-fusillade-à-saint-denis-lors-dune-044934335.html

Coup de chapeau aux "services": 4 jours pour reconstituer et localiser ces débiles! bravo à eux et toutes mes pensées à ceux qui ont été blessés dans l'assaut. J'espère que ceux qu'ils ont pris livreront le maximum de renseignements.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2015)

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...nis-mort-aux-pieds-de-son-maitre_1736999.html

Note pour moi-même à l'avenir : ne plus qualifier ces "gens" de chiens. Les chiens, il y en a qui meurent pour la France.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> J'ai bien une vessie et un interne (mon ténia à moi que j'ai) mais j'ai pas de lanterne. Est ce que une bougie ferait l'affaire?


Si tu comptes attaquer ton ténia à l'aide de la bougie, je te suggere d'éteindre la flamme....


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu comptes attaquer ton ténia à l'aide de la bougie, je te suggere d'éteindre la flamme....



Au nid soit qui mâle y panse.


----------



## patlek (18 Novembre 2015)

çà va chier des bulles!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2015)

François Hollande était surnommé Flamby. Mais après son discours à Versailles, tout le monde s'est levé. Certains proposent donc que dorénavant on l'appelle Danette.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> çà va chier des bulles!!!



*Pfffffff ! On vous attend ! *


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2015)

C’est pas de bol


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Novembre 2015)

https://fr.people.yahoo.com/post/133458698257/shym-son-incroyable-chute-en-plein-concert

le saut de l'ange... Crêpe à l'arrivée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2015)

Allez ! On vous prête une frégate pour escorter votre porte-avions ... On aurait bien voulu vous prêter notre sous-marin, mais il a coulé après que le commandant ait eu la malencontreuse idée d'organiser une journée portes ouvertes ... 

http://fr.sputniknews.com/defense/20151118/1019624642/leopold-fregate-belgique-mediterranee.html

ps : J'adore le commentaire qui dit que notre frégate va couler en premier ... et Pourquoi ? Simplement parce *qu'au fond* les belges ne sont pas aussi cons qu'on ne le pense ! re-


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...*au fond* les belges ne sont pas aussi cons qu'on ne le pense ! re-


Pourtant ils présentent des signes prouvant qu'ils sont aussi concons que vous et moi. Par exemple ils postent des énormités dans un forum terrassé.
Vous pouvez ricaner, vous les durs, les costauds, les tatoués. Avez-vous déjà réussi à poster des conconneries intelligentes, amusantes ou pas ?


----------



## Le docteur (18 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...nis-mort-aux-pieds-de-son-maitre_1736999.html
> 
> Note pour moi-même à l'avenir : ne plus qualifier ces "gens" de chiens. Les chiens, il y en a qui meurent pour la France.


D'autant plus qu'eux-mêmes vouent une haine carabinée aux chiens, animaux impurs qu'on n'a pas le droit d'avoir chez soi mais sur lesquels on peut par contre très bien passer ses nerfs.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2015)

A part ça, ça va bien : http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...inapercues-cette-semaine_4814583_4355770.html


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2015)

P'tain, tu lis un journal de gôche ?  (mode retour lifté)


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2015)

Pas de gauche, _atlantiste_.  
(pas taper).

Dans tout ça, la seule vraie bonne nouvelle concerne l'épidémie en Guinée. Par contre, que ça resurgisse au Liberia, ça fait retomber l'enthousiasme aussi sec.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, tu lis un journal de gôche ?  (mode retour lifté)



Je lis de tout. Et plus spécialement si je ne suis pas d'accord avec la ligne éditoriale. 



bompi a dit:


> Dans tout ça, la seule vraie bonne nouvelle concerne l'épidémie en Guinée. Par contre, que ça resurgisse au Liberia, ça fait retomber l'enthousiasme aussi sec.



Ils sont mieux préparés aujourd'hui. Je ne suis pas trop inquiet.


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je lis de tout. Et plus spécialement si je ne suis pas d'accord avec la ligne éditoriale.


Tiens, on est raccord


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Novembre 2015)

C'est sur que c'est pas en s'enfermant dans un schéma unique qu'on peut se faire une opinion. Je prends même plaisir à lire les différences d'approches à sujet identique. Un peu comme un puzzle... une pièce par ci, une autre par là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2015)

L'échange de renseignements se met enfin en place .....​


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2015)

Tant que çà vire pas à çà:


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2015)

À chat alors !


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À chat alors !


Il est fort ce Geluck....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À chat alors !






​


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Novembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À chat alors !


C'est officiel, je dois être abruti car je n'ai pas du tout compris le concept.
L'idée c'est quoi ?
Pour éviter de dire : "les flics font une descente à côté de chez moi ", on poste une photo de son chat ?
On peut m'expliquer.
Merci.


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2015)

Ça ressemble à ça. C'est de l'humour belge et j'aime bien. Il y a même un petit côté Magritte dans tout ça ; genre une photo de chat avec une légende "Ceci n'est pas un chat" (mais une descente de police).


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

Pas de chat chez nous!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est officiel, je dois être abruti car je n'ai pas du tout compris le concept.



J'avoue que, de mon côté, je n'avais pas très bien compris non plus... 

Renseignements pris, il paraît que Twitter est une des principales sources d'information pour les terroristes ... Alors, pour leur rendre la tâche plus difficile, certains ont décidé de noyer Twitter sous les photos de chats, question de les faire ch.... ! 

Je sais que ça paraît un peu compliqué, mais comme c'est une initiative belge, plus rien ne m'étonne !


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

Quand Courbet faisait du Magritte.... 
"Cette chatte n'est pas un chat"
https://mobile.twitter.com/Jihele33/status/668559203305463808/photo/1


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Novembre 2015)

Effectivement, je commence à cerner.
Dans un premier temps je me disais que le meilleur moyen de ne rien dire était justement de la fermer.
Mais, du coup, ça rend la moindre info visible.
Alors que là, noyée au milieu des chats...
Pas con.
Bravo à nos amis belges.


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

Mais ça reste du chat...rabia


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2015)

La police s'y met aussi en remerciant les chats... 

http://live.lesoir.be/Event/Fusillade_a_Paris_2/207250569


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

Les Belges m'étonneront toujours.... Amis d'outre Quievrain, je vous adore! 

De Belgen nog steeds verbazen me .... Vrienden Over Quievrain , ik hou van je !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2015)

Je vous ferais aussi remarquer que notre ministre de l'intérieur en charge du terrorisme islamique s'appelle *Jan Jambon* ...  ... A sa place je me méfierais un max car ils voudront sans nul doute lui rentrer dans le lard ! ... 

ps : parfois c'est "lourd" d'être belge ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je vous ferais aussi remarquer que notre ministre de l'intérieur en charge du terrorisme islamique s'appelle *Jan Jambon* ...  ... A sa place je me méfierais un max car ils voudront sans nul doute lui rentrer dans le lard ! ...
> 
> ps : *parfois c'est "lourd" d'être belge* ...



Faut changer l'huile de la friteuse.

Nan, changez rien. C'est dur partout mais vous avez cette petite touche. Et la police qui répond en prime! changez rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2015)

C'était aussi une manière de décompresser, de dédramatiser les choses, parce que l'ambiance était plutôt lourde hier soir.

Il faut inscrire l'humour belge au patrimoine de l'humanité.

Ils nous rappellent que rire reste la meilleure arme contre ces @#% de terroristes.


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : parfois c'est "lourd" d'être belge ...



Mais vous etes lourds avec tellement de légèreté.... 
c'est un peu comme la mayonnaise sur un cornet de frites. 
Il parait que c'est lourd, mais c'est tellement bon!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> c'est un peu comme la mayonnaise sur un cornet de frites.
> Il parait que c'est lourd, mais c'est tellement bon!



Tu l'as dit !!!  

Quand je pense qu'à cause de ces connards je n'ose même plus commander une "mitraillette" ...

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitraillette_(cuisine)

Quel monde de fous !


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2015)

Pire que tout, en France on n'oserait plus boire un "canon" ?

Vive le Beaujolais !


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu l'as dit !!!
> 
> Quand je pense qu'à cause de ces connards je n'ose même plus commander une "mitraillette" ...
> 
> ...


Ça a l'air nourrissant...


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Novembre 2015)

Que dire des shots?!


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je n'ose même plus commander une "mitraillette" ...



C'est sûr que débarquer dans un bar en lançant "Patron, une mitraillette et des bières pour tout le monde!"...
Ca peut jeter un froid


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Novembre 2015)

Dans un bar " Patron fais tomber un scotch" cela en jette toujours ;... merci Eddy Mitchell


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2015)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Dans un bar " Patron fais tomber un scotch" cela en jette toujours ;... merci Eddy Mitchell


surtout dans un pub rempli d'écossais!


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2015)

1 musulman sur 5


----------



## Le docteur (24 Novembre 2015)

De la sympathie pour les jeunes qui partent faire "la guerre" en syrie c'est moins grave ? Et "un peu" aussi. 
Je ne saisis pas la nuance, mais je dois être con. 
Je me console en disant que par rapport à ces fameux "sympathisants qui n'en serait pas vraiment" j'ai de la marge. 

Moi, j'ai un peu de sympathie envers les Hell's qui partent dégommer de l'égorgeur aux côté des kurdes. 
Bizarrement, il me semble qu'on va me dire que je suis une ordure. Mais les autres, c'est compréhensible, hein ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2015)

Un developpeur imaginatif


----------



## OlivierMarly (24 Novembre 2015)

Quelque part, c'est le type qu'il faut embaucher. Juste penser à ce qu'il y ait toujours quelqu'un avec lui.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Novembre 2015)

Le script pour que son café soit juste à point quand il arrive à la machine...
Ce mec me fait rêver.


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2015)

Il faudrait rajouter une option pour quand on a une sciatique (+ n secondes) et une autre pour départ en réunion urgent (- n secondes).


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2015)

le Mont Saint-Michel est en Bretagne


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> le Mont Saint-Michel est en Bretagne


Si c'était la seule ânerie dans les manuels d'histoire-géo… 

Enfin, la bonne nouvelle de cette affaire, toute personne qui aura lu l'article sait maintenant que le Mont-Saint-Michel est en Normandie.

Elle pourra aussi l'oublier bien vite.


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2015)

Rendez-vous dans quelques millions d'années...

J'attends ce moment avec (im)patience pour vérifier les prédictions des scientifiques.
Mon télescope est prêt.
Mais je dois avouer avoir un doute car l'attente est estimée de 20 à 40 millions d'années !
Qui veut participer à la vérification du phénomène ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2015)

http://www.liberation.fr/planete/20...er-des-associations-d-aide-aux-femmes_1416062

Pauvre George. 

Il me rappelle ce type qui avait acheté une friteuse comme cadeau de Noël à sa femme. Je n'ai jamais vu le type, simplement entendu l'épouse qui rapportait l'affaire à sa copine dans le bus. Je ne crois pas qu'il ait passé un joyeux Noël.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

Bon , je dois l’admettre je suis nul alors !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , je dois l’admettre je suis nul alors !


Tombez pas dans le piège. C'est de la propagande pour vous faire descendre la poubelle pendant le match.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2015)

Quand le Medef  fait de la pub on voit bien qu'ils ne sont jamais allés à l'usine...
Trouvez l'erreur 



​


----------



## OlivierMarly (26 Novembre 2015)

je plains sincèrement les 8 salariés. Si cette boite tourne comme son affiche...


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2015)

Le problème du management en un dessin...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2015)

La roue tourne finira bien par tourner, comme disait l'autre.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2015)

Ça, pour tourner, elle tourne.


----------



## OlivierMarly (26 Novembre 2015)

là, il y a pas que le dessin... entre la flèche et l'engrenage, cette boite va droit dans le mur en sprintant.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

--> Qui veut jouer ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2015)

J'peux pas... J'ai les lessives et le repassage!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2015)

Non ! Tous les belges ne sont pas aussi cons une fois !!! ... 

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/s...belge-retrouve-nu-et-ligote-ia29b6349n3181839


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Tous les belges ne sont pas aussi cons une fois !!! ...


Alors... deux fois ?

Ou plus ???


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Tous les belges ne sont pas aussi cons une fois !!! ...
> 
> http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/s...belge-retrouve-nu-et-ligote-ia29b6349n3181839


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Tous les belges ne sont pas aussi cons une fois !!! ...
> 
> http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/s...belge-retrouve-nu-et-ligote-ia29b6349n3181839




faut le comprendre aussi. L'auto-stop n'est pas sur. Il aurait préféré la voiture avec la guirlande sur le toit qui fait pimpon.


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2015)

Que vive la liberté d'expression des strip-teaseuses

Les ricains n'ont pas fini de m'étonner


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Novembre 2015)

ce pays est un paradoxe!


----------



## patlek (27 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Tous les belges ne sont pas aussi cons une fois !!! ...



En tout cas, ils ont les tondeuses les plus rapides du monde.

Ha non... elle est BRETONNE!!!

(C' est nous qu'on est les meilleurs!!)


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas ce que ça cache, mais cette directrice de services techniques ne dit pas tout!
Pour aller de Mauron (Morbihan) à Namur, et retour dans la journée, sa tondeuse n'a certainement pas respecté la limite à 25 km/h...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2015)

Il y a mieux que la tondeuse .... 

http://gocar.be/fr/actu-auto/fun/La-police-australienne-recherche-deux-tables-motorisees-3863726


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2015)

Œuvres d'art avec Excel


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Novembre 2015)

Je ne sais fichtre pas où se trouve les outils pour faire des dessins sous excel.


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Novembre 2015)

impressionnant.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2015)

Quand la mer monte ....


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2015)

Ils étaient peut-être ivres, mais c'est quand même l'eau qui a failli leur être fatale!

Comme quoi le vrai risque n'est pas toujours où on veut nous le faire croire...


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2015)

Oui, ils auraient mieux fait d'aller se garer au milieu des vignes du Beaujolais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2015)

And the winner is ..... Belgium !!!!!! ... "*Fossil of the Day*" ! 

http://www.lesoir.be/1057388/articl...ong-se-moquent-belgique-au-premier-jour-cop21


----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2015)

Non mais attends...

Avant le réchauffement climatique:






Apres...






Mon choix est fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2015)

Je me demande si tout le vent qui va être brassé au cours de cette COP 21 pour au final aboutir à un résultat (quasi) nul peut être converti en énergie électrique.

En tout cas, ce serait bien que ça le soit car on serait alors sûr que ce grand barnum n'a pas été organisé pour rien.


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'à cause de ces connards je n'ose même plus commander une "mitraillette" ...


Moi non plus.


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Décembre 2015)

http://hightech.bfmtv.com/internet/...ar-une-pub-pour-du-prozac-933532.html?ref=yfp

Pas con comme approche. Les mecs vont être tellement "gonflés" qu'ils vont se faire auto-pêter pour rejoindre les jeunes filles plus vite. Jeune plus viagra= tir rapide, très...


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Décembre 2015)

Si j'en avais les capacités, c'est vers un site de vente de laxatif que j'aurais dirigé le truc.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2015)

11.000 personnes ont acheté du rien


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2015)

On fait pire dans nos supermarchés


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2015)

Rien c'est peu.... Mais 3 fois rien c'est déjà quelque chose! (R Devos)


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2015)

Et il avait raison (ah ! l'étymologie !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2015)

... Sacré Philippe ! ... 

http://www.lesoir.be/1058740/articl...elgium-bashing-n-est-pas-termine-revue-presse


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2015)

Tiens ça me fait penser que je ne l'ai pas vu sur la photo des 150 chefs d'état présents à Paris pour la COP21....
Quelqu'un l'a prévenu de cette sauterie (*) parisienne?

(*) encore un terme à manier avec précautions...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens ça me fait penser que je ne l'ai pas vu sur la photo des 150 chefs d'état présents à Paris pour la COP21....



Ce n'est pas dans ses prérogatives ! Assister à cette sauterie (  ), comme tu dis, c'est notre premier ministre qui en a la charge ...

On sort uniquement Philippe pour le défilé du 21 juillet et le discours de Noël ...


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2015)

Ah oui, c'est vrai que vous fêtez le 14 juillet le 21 chez vous.... :smile:

Celà dit, les ricains le fêtent bien le 4... (Faut toujours qu'ils soient les premiers ceux là !)


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai que vous fêtez le 14 juillet le 21 chez vous.... :smile:


C'est pour ça qu'on nous endort avec la COP 21 ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2015)

Et pendant ce temps là.... Ca bouge sous la burqa ! 

http://www.rtl.fr/actu/des-femmes-nues-contre-l-oppression-dans-le-monde-arabo-musulman-7770271311

Je trouve qu'elles ont plutot fière allure ainsi! 


"Plusieurs des manifestantes ont ensuite été encerclées par la police, avant de faire l'objet de vérifications d'identité, selon une source judiciaire."
J'imagine le dialogue.... "Vos papiers s'il vous plait!" "Mince , j'ai dû les oublier à la maison..."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Je trouve qu'elles ont plutot fière allure ainsi!



 ... Je vais de ce pas à la mosquée près de chez moi ... on peut toujours rêver ! ...


----------



## OlivierMarly (2 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je vais de ce pas à la mosquée près de chez moi ... on peut toujours rêver ! ...


Tu as raison, il en faut des comme toi pour porter fièrement l'étendard.


----------



## Berthold (2 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là.... Ca bouge sous la burqa !
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actu/des-femmes-nues-contre-l-oppression-dans-le-monde-arabo-musulman-7770271311
> 
> ...


En voilà des courageuses… J'applaudis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Tu as raison, il en faut des comme toi pour porter fièrement l'étendard.



Euh ! Tout au plus un petit fanion ! ....


----------



## OlivierMarly (2 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Tout au plus un petit fanion ! ....



Je te l'ai déjà dit, on va monter une association:

les porteurs d'étendards miniatures. 

Mais, pour nous messieurs: le mot berne est banni. Mi-hauteur et fort est notre devise.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Mais, pour nous messieurs: le mot berne est banni. Mi-hauteur et fort est notre devise.



Ouais ! Et en latin pour faire érudit : *Dura sex, sex leste* !!!!!


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> ....le mot berne est banni. ..



T'as raison. Laissons ça aux Suisses!


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> En voilà des courageuses… J'applaudis !


Manifester ainsi à Paris... quel courage ! 

Enfin, c'est du réchauffé : 8 mars 2014.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> T'as raison. Laissons ça aux Suisses!



On a sonné?


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2015)

Tiens, je profite d'avoir un helvète sous la main pour poser une question qui me turlupine (de ch'val bien sûr) depuis des années:

Quand tout le monde met ses drapeaux en Berne.... vous en faites quoi?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens, je profite d'avoir un helvète sous la main pour poser une question qui me turlupine (de ch'val bien sûr) depuis des années:
> 
> Quand tout le monde met ses drapeaux en Berne.... vous en faites quoi?



Et j'te dis pas chez Stéphane...


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Décembre 2015)

Qui?


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2015)

Ah.... Avec Stéphane, esthétiquement parlant, ça peut donner quelque chose de sympa, avec quelques drapeaux judicieusement placés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah.... Avec Stéphane, esthétiquement parlant, ça peut donner quelque chose de sympa, avec quelques drapeaux judicieusement placés



 ... Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe en ces temps-ci, mais je te trouve particulièrement en forme ! ...


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Décembre 2015)

Je m'extasiais devant le courage de ces femmes à s'afficher ainsi nues par un tel froid (alors qu'un homme ne le ferait pas - il faut bien dire que le froid a quelques effets néfastes sur l'anatomie et l'on sait l'importance que revêt la chose) quand j'apprends qu'on se propose d'utiliser Stéphane comme porte étendards (dans l'espoir de les porter jusqu'en Suisse - là j'ai pas bien compris), alors même que nous ne savons pas si le personnage sera suffisamment accueillant pour réussir dans cette entreprise (espérons que ce n'est pas un petit trouduc).
Rhooo.
Quelle marrade des fois sur ce forum.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2015)

Merci au gars du call center qui vient de m'appeler sur ma ligne fixe, il a illuminé ma journée !!!

D'abord il écorche mon nom comme pas possible, même que pendant un instant j'ai cru que j'étais serbe et non belge et il me demande : "Etes vous intéressé par l'habitat thérapie ?????

Genre de question à ne pas me poser - je commençais déjà à glousser quand je lui ai répondu : "Non ! D'ailleurs je ne le connais même pas ce "thérapie" ... J'étais tellement content de moi que j'ai du changer de froc ... ...  ... ... Pffff ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je m'extasiais devant le courage de ces femmes à s'afficher ainsi nues par un tel froid (alors qu'un homme ne le ferait pas - il faut bien dire que le froid a quelques effets néfastes sur l'anatomie et l'on sait l'importance que revêt la chose)



Pfffff ! Chaud ou froid, moi c'est toujours pareil ...  ...


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2015)

Comme le dit le proverbe : mieux vantard que jamais


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2015)

L'exercice physique inciterait à boire de l'alcool


----------



## Berthold (3 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Qui?


Kate.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2015)

Un cambrioleur trahi par son slip retrouvé dans une usine de saucissons.


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'exercice physique inciterait à boire de l'alcool


Non ca c'est pas fairplay! 
Publier une fausse News sur une copie d'un site d'information pour me convaincre de faire du sport, moi je dis que c'est pas conforme à la charte...

Tu me déçois :-(


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Non ca c'est pas fairplay!
> Publier une fausse News sur une copie d'un site d'information pour me convaincre de faire du sport, moi je dis que c'est pas conforme à la charte...
> 
> Tu me déçois :-(



Ok
a quelle heure pour l’apéro ?


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Décembre 2015)

Pour l'apéro j'en suis.
Par contre je viendrais cul nu, j'ai paumé mon slip je sais pas où.
J'apporterais quelques amuse-gueules, mais pas du saucisson. La dernière fois que j'ai voulu m'en procurer l'usine était désaffectée.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Un cambrioleur trahi par son slip retrouvé dans une usine de saucissons.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2015)

Qu'aimez vous boire ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2015)

Pffffffff ! Les belges ne sont plus "tendance" ... 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/regions/detail_les-vacanciers-belges-malvenus-en-france?id=9156056


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2015)

Et ce n'est pas d'aujourd'hui qu'ils empestent tout le monde avec leurs frites...


----------



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2015)

Sans parler de leur bière. Ça sent la bière, de Londres à Berlin…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2015)

Les moules, les gars ! Vous avez oublié les moules ! 
On avait les frites, la bière, manquaient plus que les moules !


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2015)

C'était sous-entendu.
Et on ne voulait pas les mêler à tout ça vos ...

(Aïe ! Aïe ! Aïe !)


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pffffffff ! Les belges ne sont plus "tendance" ...
> 
> http://www.rtbf.be/info/regions/detail_les-vacanciers-belges-malvenus-en-france?id=9156056


Il fallait appeller Jawad. Il dépanne les amis d'Outre-Quiévrain.

Mais là, je crois qu'il est un peu occupé. 

C'est vrai que si vous restiez quelques temps de votre côté de la rivière, ça nous ferait des vacances. 

(et puis, à Noël, on ne partage pas la boustifaille, ni avec les Belges ni surtout avec les Boches. )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il fallait appeller Jawad. Il dépanne les amis d'Outre-Quiévrain.



Effectivement, c'eut été une bonne idée ... En plus, l'ambiance avait l'air pas mal ! ...


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2015)

Ca craint chez moi, les gars...


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2015)

Tu veux dire : en France ? Oui, ça craint.
Enfin, certains seront ravis (c'est bien, des gens contents...)

Et encore davantage dans deux ans.

[[Quant à moi, ma mauvaise humeur ne cesse de croître. ]]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca craint chez moi, les gars...


J'ai 4 chambres de disponibles chez moi en Belgique ... Si ça vous dit ...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca craint chez moi, les gars...



C'est vrai que ce qu'a décrété le gouvernement socialiste depuis trois semaines, ça ne craint pas du tout. Qui s'en est indigné aussi? Schizophrénie?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2015)

À force de prendre les gens pour des cons à chaque élection, ils ont fini par voter pour plus cons qu'eux. 



Le docteur a dit:


> Ca craint chez moi, les gars...





bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire : en France ? Oui, ça craint.
> Enfin, certains seront ravis (c'est bien, des gens contents...)
> 
> Et encore davantage dans deux ans.
> ...



Je ne vois pas pourquoi.

Non seulement il y a un deuxième tour mais il ne s'agit que d'élections régionales.

Pour des Régions "new-look" dont, soit dit en passant, on n'a encore aucune idée des prérogatives et des moyens alloués puisque les textes ne sont toujours pas votés. Bref, on a voté pour élire des gens dont on ne sait pas trop à quoi ils vont servir. 

Comme les baffes ça va mieux par paires, le retour dans une semaine. 

En attendant, la comédie politique reste un spectacle navrant.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai 4 chambres de disponibles chez moi en Belgique ... Si ça vous dit ...


T'as de la bière ?


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> La gauche est devenue dyslexique … elle confond la droite et la gauche … les gens en ont marre … et le peuple est myope : il prend Le Pen pour Jeanne d’Arc !
> La Foie municipale ... la Fierté régionale … le Front National !!!
> On en est là !!!


Je suis d'accord.
Ecoutez la Le Pen : elle a un discours de gauche (de surface, soyons clair) et c'est pour ça (aussi) qu'elle monte. 
Et quelle leçon en tirera le Parti Solipsiste ? Rien. Comme d'habitude ils se diront : "on n'est pas élu parce qu'on n'est pas encore assez à droite" — Et ils perdront encore les derniers types de gauche qui, pour une raison que j'ignore, votent encore pour eux. 
J'hallucine. 
Et chez nous on va devoir choisir entre 6 ans d'une droite qui ne sera tempérée que par (je m'étouffe) le FN ou l'inverse ???
Ca va être l'enfer.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2015)

Moon, le 2e tour, comme tu le vois, il est flippant. 
Perso je ne vois pas ce que je pourrai mettre dans la boîte, d'ailleurs.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'as de la bière ?


Demander à un Belge s'il a de la bière, on est proche de l'incident diplomatique...

Quant aux lois récemment votées et celles envisagées, on ne pourra pas dire que le PS n'a pas fait son boulot pour qu'elles soient pleinement exploitables par le premier gouvernement FN élu suite aux législatives de 2017. Si ce n'est pas être prévoyant et serviable, ça....


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Demander à un Belge s'il a de la bière, on est proche de l'incident diplomatique...


C'est vrai que personne n'avait osé. Z'ont le dos large les voisins, c'est pas des belliqueux, mais faut pas pousser. 



Le docteur a dit:


> Moon, le 2e tour, comme tu le vois, il est flippant.
> Perso je ne vois pas ce que je pourrai mettre dans la boîte, d'ailleurs.



Un bulletin. Sans rature. C'est mieux. 

Après tu fais ce que tu veux. Le vote est secret et a vocation à le rester.

Je suis contre la dramatisation du scrutin. Les institutions sont solides. Le FN porte en lui-même les instruments de sa propre démystifications. Au pied du mur se juge le maçon. Tout le reste, la République en danger, les "valeurs", etc, c'est de l'enfumage.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2015)

C'est le moment où jamais de ressortir "Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis".


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2015)

Un bon visuel de gueule de bois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> marine va faire fureur



Euh ! Tu voulais dire "führer" ?....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> ... 2018, on envahit la Belgique...



Faites gaffe, nous on a Philippe !!!!!


----------



## patlek (7 Décembre 2015)

Ho, il ne nous inquiète pas plus que çà....

Petit rappel...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2015)

«Machin-Chose»


----------



## OlivierMarly (7 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> «Machin-Chose»



Le pire c'est qu'il y a des types en régie qui ont vu passer ça avant la mise à l'antenne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2015)

De par ma situation géographique, je côtoie beaucoup de personnes du Nord de la France.

Cette région attachante était de par le passé le fleuron de l'industrie minière, de l'industrie lourde et du textile ... Les mines ont été fermées, l'industrie lourde a été réduite à sa plus simple expression et le textile a été délocalisé laissant des milliers de personnes sur le carreau (réf. aux mines, bien évidemment !) ... Les travailleurs touchés par ces remaniements sont devenus les oubliés de la croissance survivant dans une énorme friche industrielle 

Et pourtant, le Nord a toujours été une terre de travail, de convivialité, de solidarité et d'accueil.

Jusqu'au bout, ils ont eu foi dans les promesses qu'on leur a faites ... et ces promesses n'ont pas été tenues.

Ensuite, point d'orgue, l'afflux migratoire à Calais qui est loin d'être sous contrôle et qui oblige certains résidents de longue date situés dans les environs de la "jungle", soit à être relogés en "attendant" (mais en attendant quoi ?), soit à déménager (mais pour aller où ?)...

En parlant avec une personne directement concernée par cette situation, elle m'a avoué : "On est à bout et si la seule solution envisageable pour que cela change est de voter pour le diable, et bien on votera pour le diable même si on sait au fond de nous que "ce n'est pas bien" !"

N'apportons pas de jugement trop hâtif sur les "gens du Nord" dont beaucoup survivent plutôt qu'ils ne vivent - pour les personnes intéressées, je peux les guider dans certains quartiers où Zola est loin d'être mort !

Alors n'ajoutons pas l'opprobre à leur détresse ...


----------



## patlek (7 Décembre 2015)

Bon, je vais sortir mon chien.

(C'est celui a droite, évidement)







(Parfois, quand il me regarde, j' ai une légère inquiétude....)


Plus de détails sur l' engin:

http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Sciences/Manipulations-genetiques-L-ere-des-super-chiens-873809#CS1-6


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2015)

Pour détendre l'atmosphère, j'ai vu la semaine dernière une bagnole "59" avec un grand autocollant sur la lunette arrière où il était marqué : "Noir ou conduire, il faut choisir" ... 

Aurais-tu raison, dragao ? 

ps : j'avoue avec honte que j'ai souri en lisant le texte ...  (même si cela n'est pas "bien" !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> (Parfois, quand il me regarde, j' ai une légère inquiétude....)



Je te trouve très relax ...  ... Perso, je p..... d'abord dans mon froc (si pas plus !) et je lui jette un passant pris au hasard (*) dans la rue pour que j'ai le temps de déguerpir !  ... 

(*) Auparavant, je lui demande quand même s'il a voté FN ou pas, bien évidemment !


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je crois pas en Dieu !!!


Alors tu grilleras en enfer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je finirais tranquille en bouffant les pissenlits par la racine !!!



Qui sait ? Un jour on aura peut-être l'occasion de prendre un "ver" ensemble !!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2015)

100.000 euros dans le Danube


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2015)

Ah ! Les Belges ! Encore une histoire... amusante ?


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2015)

À lire le nom de certaines bactéries de la liste, le Nespresso, c'est pas du jus de chaussettes, c'est sûr, mais on hésite entre le cacafé et le cafécal... : http://www.frequencemedicale.com/Vu-dans-la-presse/4878-Expresso-et-bacteries-what-else


----------



## Grug (7 Décembre 2015)

*Bon, pour rappel on est pas au comptoir* ici ! *



*c'est vrai quoi, y'a un comptoir pour ça.


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2015)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, pour rappel on est pas au comptoir* ici !


J'y pensais justement. Y'a pas moyen de déplacer les posts sur un nouveau thread ?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2015)

Rien ne semble devoir l'arrêter, Donald.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Rien ne semble devoir l'arrêter, Donald.



Je préférais le canard.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2015)

Le slip et le saucisson :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...e-loire-un-cambrioleur-trahi-par-son-slip.php


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Le slip et le saucisson :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...e-loire-un-cambrioleur-trahi-par-son-slip.php


On en a déjà parlé ici. 
J'ai un peu de mal à piger cette histoire : n'étant pas moi-même cambrioleur, je ne vois pas bien à quel moment il faut laisser son slip sur les lieux de son intervention. Arsène Lupin laissait sa carte et parfois des cadeaux, c'était un peu plus classse. Tout se perd.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2015)

Ben slip / saucisson... un complexé ?
cela dit il a du faire chou blanc car l'usine ne produisait plus.


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...
> Et une pour The Big (que j'aime tout fort) : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...e-intercepte-un-avion-au-dessus-de-paris.html
> 
> Nan, mais les Belges, faut arrêter de nous emm...


Tu as raté le #29591 
Il est passé inaperçu au milieu de la logorrhée politicarde qui a envahi ce fil...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2015)

Cul sec !
http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/en-chin...quet-sans-l-ivresse-08-12-2015-1988098_24.php




loustic a dit:


> Tu as raté le #29591



Oui. Je m'en suis aperçu par la suite.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Tu as raté le #29591
> Il est passé inaperçu au milieu de la logorrhée politicarde qui a envahi ce fil...


Oh la la... Si on peut même plus bavasser politicard... Pffff... 

À part ça, le Dalaï-lama est vraiment un chic type, plein de bonne volonté.


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je préférais le canard.


Donald T. : le type qui ferait passer la famille Le Pen pour de dangereux gauchistes!


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2015)

Pollution : alerte rouge à Pekin


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Autre chose, pour rester dans l'objet du fil :
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...-un-bracelet-de-bonne-conduite-au-college.php
> 
> Un peu étrange cette pédagogie. Je ne sais trop quoi en penser.



Un début d'explication ? :


> L'outil est utilisé au lycée Saint-Jeanne-d'Arc à Tours depuis 2009, et depuis 2012 à l'etablissement Christ-Roi.


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Un début d'explication ? :


L'outil est utilisé au lycée Saint-Jeanne-d'Arc....

Ne doit-on pas écrire Sainte Jeanne d'Arc?? A moins que le Figaro n'ait un scoop concernant la pucelle (qui serait donc un puceau?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2015)

Pas d'amateur(s) pour ouvrir un fil dédié dans le comptoir ?
Perso, le dernier fil que j'avais ouvert a été fermé alors je me suis promis que jamais plus je n'en ouvrirai un hihi !


----------



## Grug (8 Décembre 2015)

Bon, j'ai fait un peu de ménage, il y a beaucoup de dommages collatéraux, vous ne m'en voudrez pas. 

Pour rappel, les discutions sensibles (la politique en fait partie) se traitent au comptoir.

Bizoux.
Grug


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> L'outil est utilisé au lycée Saint-Jeanne-d'Arc....
> 
> Ne doit-on pas écrire Sainte Jeanne d'Arc?? A moins que le Figaro n'ait un scoop concernant la pucelle (qui serait donc un puceau?)


C'est peut être un lycée avec pour saint Patron le porte hélicoptère-navire école Jeanne D'Arc. Je savais pas qu'il l'avait intronisé.
En fait cette légende vient d'une exclamation qu'elle avait eu: je ne suis pucelle que vous croyez. Mais les historiens se perdent en conjecture sur le sujet. Faudrait fouiller mais c'est hors Chartres.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas d'amateur(s) pour ouvrir un fil dédié dans le comptoir ?
> Perso, le dernier fil que j'avais ouvert a été fermé alors je me suis promis que jamais plus je n'en ouvrirai un hihi !



Il ne faut jamais dire jamais


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> C'est peut être un lycée avec pour saint Patron le porte hélicoptère-navire école Jeanne D'Arc. Je savais pas qu'il l'avait intronisé.
> En fait cette légende vient d'une exclamation qu'elle avait eu: je ne suis pucelle que vous croyez. Mais les historiens se perdent en conjecture sur le sujet. Faudrait fouiller mais c'est hors Chartres.


Faudrait se renseigner... parce que d'ici peu, on aura intérêt à tout savoir de la vie de Jeanne d'Arc! (Oups, désolé Grug.... Ca m'a échappé)


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2015)

Allez tiens, qui veut gagner des millions ?

Qui a dit : _« On est dans le dernier tournant de la ligne droite. A un moment donné il faut que le train quitte la gare et là, le train est plus gros que la gare » _?

A) Johnny Hallyday
B) Jean-Claude Vandamme
C) Michel Polnareff
D) Obi-Wan Kenobi

La vieillesse est un naufrage


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

Dom Remy. capitale lorraine de la saucisse et de la potée fut son berceau. Elle entendit les cloches et fonça à Poitiers prendre le Sar à Zin. Puis dans un éclair de lucidité partit à Rouen où l'attendait une bande de mecs pas nets qui faisaient un barbecue. D'anges heureux ils passèrent alors l'art Madroite (toute) et lui bâtirent un palais où l'amour fut roi et où elle ne fut pas reine (c'était Claude).
Enfin, moi je dis ça mais au fond j'en sais rien.

En fait je me méfie des gens qui entendent des voix, soit c'est des acouphènes soit c'est des illuminés.


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

http://www.courrierinternational.co...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook

le catch féminin est souvent plus amusant que le catch masculin.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2015)

Elle meurt a 91 ans lors d’un jeu sexuel


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle meurt a 91 ans lors d’un jeu sexuel



Et encore; il lui a pas fait le coup de la brouette thaïlandaise.


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

C'est un parti comme les autres finalement. Des promesses, des mises en examen, bientôt des condamnations.

http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...chobox&utm_term=Autofeed#link_time=1449575395

Sorry pour les liens à rallonge, je sais pas faire les raccourcis.


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> C'est un parti comme les autres finalement


Tu en doutais ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu en doutais ?



Ben oui en fait. Je pensais qu'avec leur fond de commerce, ils essaieraient quand même de... mais non.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2015)

Tout ça pour ça.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2015)

Il perd son pantalon devant la présente de la Croatie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2015)

remarque, avec cette présidente, Madame Kolinda Grabar Kitarovic, on peut comprendre qu'il a eu envie de perdre son pantalon.

la dame à la plage :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2015)

Ouf ! Il était temps ! ... On est sauvés maintenant ! 

http://www.nordeclair.be/1441546/ar...le-sa-presence-militaire-au-mali-contre-daesh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2015)

Certains "journaleux" feraient bien de relire leurs textes avant publication ! 

_"Un conducteur de 54 ans a percuté et tué un *cycliste *alors que *ce dernier *était en train de recevoir… une fellation de la part de sa passagère."_

Faut le faire ! 

_http://www.sudinfo.be/1441519/artic...-dernier-percute-et?google_editors_picks=true_

Quel merde Sudpresse !


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2015)

Où donc ai-je garé mon 747 ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2015)

on a volé mon Airbus


----------



## Powerdom (10 Décembre 2015)

pas facile de voter


----------



## OlivierMarly (10 Décembre 2015)

@romual et Jura.

Début 2000, j'ai vu arrivé un appel d'offre de la SNCF (histoire vraie). Ils cherchaient un moyen de localiser les wagons!!!

Stupeur et tremblements... Ils perdent des trains ???!!!

Réunion de préparation pour la réponse:
ils nous exposent le problème: les wagons sont stockés sur des voix de garage dans les centres de tri et si il y a des procédures, elles sont mal suivis et génèrent des erreurs. Ils perdaient un temps fou à retrouver leur "précieux"
Je vous laisse imaginer l'ambiance de la fin de réunion.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2015)

À la fin des années 90 j'ai assisté à une réunion d'entrepreneur dont un voulait mettre des sortes de téléphones portables dans des conteneurs. Il s'est un peu fait brocarder par ses confrères... Il venait d'avoir l'idée de la géolocalisation. Depuis les GPS a évolué et tous les conteneurs sont équipés de recepteurs GPS. J'espère que c'est pareil pour les wagons de marchandises, parce que ton histoire de wagons perdus j'en ai entendu parler y a pas si longtemps...


----------



## OlivierMarly (10 Décembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À la fin des années 90 j'ai assisté à une réunion d'entrepreneur dont un voulait mettre des sortes de téléphones portables dans des conteneurs. Il s'est un peu fait brocarder par ses confrères... Il venait d'avoir l'idée de la géolocalisation. Depuis les GPS a évolué et tous les conteneurs sont équipés de recepteurs GPS. J'espère que c'est pareil pour les wagons de marchandises, parce que ton histoire de wagons perdus j'en ai entendu parler y a pas si longtemps...



C'est devenu un serpent de mer. Le soucis est que par définition un wagon parqué n'est pas alimenté. L'autonomie des traqueurs ne correspond pas au besoin tel qu'ils le définissent.

En fait "l'invention " de la géoloc. via GSM-GPS date de 1995 avec les premiers appels d'urgence (US: Ford et GM) (Europe: Renault et Mercedes). La suite n'est que de la miniaturisation. Le frein à l'époque était la techno de transmission (le GPRS n'est arrivé que début des années 2000). Le coût d'un suivi de flotte en devenait prohibitif. Pour cocarder un peu, le précurseur en la matière en Europe a été Masternaut créé en 1997. Tout le monde a travaillé aussi sur la triangulation réseau mais la précision était (et est toujours) pourrie (25m en centre ville où les cellules sont très rapprochées et presque 4kM en rase campagne...).


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)

Terminez vous vos SMS par un point ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Terminez vous vos SMS par un point ?


Et c'est Le Point qui nous le dit....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Terminez vous vos SMS par un point ?



Non.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2015)

J'écris mes textos comme tout le reste : en français, avec la ponctuation qui convient. La seule variation par rapport à d'autres modes de communication est l'utilisation _éventuelle_ de smileys (ou emojis comme on voudra).
Cette histoire de point final est (à mes yeux) de la plus haute débilité. J'ai du mal à comprendre comment le Point peut se hasarder à écrire sur ce genre de sujet ridicule.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre comment le Point peut se hasarder à écrire sur ce genre de sujet ridicule.



C'est juste la rubrique "insolite" du magazine. 
Comme :
http://www.lepoint.fr/insolite/ivre...-qui-les-a-refoules-11-12-2015-1989305_48.php
Ou encore :
www.lepoint.fr/insolite/thailande-pour-l-anniversaire-du-roi-un-dessin-anime-sur-son-chien-10-12-2015-1988820_48.php

Une aubaine pour ce fil... Mais cela reste toujours plus sérieux que la rubrique économique de Delhommais.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Décembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> www.lepoint.fr/insolite/thailande-pour-l-anniversaire-du-roi-un-dessin-anime-sur-son-chien-10-12-2015-1988820_48.php


Cela va-t-il donner aux anglais l'idée de réaliser un film sur la vieille chatte de la reine ?


----------



## Le docteur (12 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> on a volé mon Airbus


Acte manqué.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Décembre 2015)

Écrire correctement sur un forum est perçu par certains comme un acte de cruauté mentale.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)

Un beau cadeau de Noël


----------



## Berthold (13 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Terminez vous vos SMS par un point ?


Oui. Et si l'autre pense que je lui fait la g… à cause de ça, qu'il (elle) aille se faire soigner.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2015)

Un médecin généraliste trouve son successeur sur Facebook


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un médecin généraliste trouve son successeur sur Facebook


Bof. Dans une pochette surprise ça aurait pu faire l'événement.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2015)

Qui a donc glissé un billet de 5 euros avec son bulletin de vote ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2015)

Respirez


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2015)

Toutes les routes mènent à Rome


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2015)

Bon Dieu ! Ou va le monde ????? 

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1504/Ins...our-devenir-une-petite-fille-de-six-ans.dhtml


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2015)

Et moi je veux être un gros con de 60 ans! Quelqu'un veut m'adopter ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Toutes les routes mènent à Rome


Ce qui est beau avec la technique utilisée, c'est qu'on doit pouvoir prendre à peu près n'importe quelle ville et montrer que des centaines de milliers de routes convergent vers elle.  (Ce que les chercheurs ont d'ailleurs montré en refaisant l'expérience avec les villes nommées Rome aux USA)


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Et moi je veux être un gros con de 60 ans! Quelqu'un veut m'adopter ?


On t'a reconnu, Paul Bismuth !


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Et moi je veux être un gros con de 60 ans! Quelqu'un veut m'adopter ?


Non, non, pas dans le forum !
On est assez nombreux comme ça...


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2015)

Les belges sont les meilleurs critiques de cinéma au monde

(je vous recommande le spoiler, vers le milieu de la critique)


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2015)

Mince! alors c'est vrai? Kev Adams est le fils illégitime de Darth Vador?


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2015)

Qui ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2015)

Kate!


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?





r e m y a dit:


> Kate!



Qui Kate ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2015)

Le retour de la bravitude...  

L'égalité homme / femme est une condition indispensable à la réussite de la lutte contre le dérèglement climatique #COP21

Cette femme est une bénédiction.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Décembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> L'égalité homme / femme est une condition indispensable à la réussite de la lutte contre le dérèglement climatique #COP21


Ça c'est un jeu auquel je jouais quand j'étais au collège.
On avait un certain nombre de mots, sans rapport entre eux souvent, et il fallait tous les mettre dans la même phrase en tentant de faire en sorte que ça veuille dire quelque chose.
Bon là, visiblement, elle aurait perdu.
Tant pis.
Je tente un truc.
"Le dérèglement de la lutte (indispensable) homme/femme est une réussite, par contre on ne peut pas en dire autant des conditions climatiques".
J'ai bon là, ou c'est pourri pareil ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Le retour de la bravitude...
> 
> L'égalité homme / femme est une condition indispensable à la réussite de la lutte contre le dérèglement climatique #COP21



Ben alors c'est foutu.

Elle aurait pu le dire avant la COP21, on aurait gagné du temps.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2015)

« _L'égalité homme / femme est une condition indispensable à la réussite de la lutte contre le dérèglement climatique_ »​


lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça c'est un jeu auquel je jouais quand j'étais au collège.
> On avait un certain nombre de mots, sans rapport entre eux souvent, et il fallait tous les mettre dans la même phrase en tentant de faire en sorte que ça veuille dire quelque chose.
> Bon là, visiblement, elle aurait perdu.


☟

« _L'égalité homme / femme est une condition indispensable à la réussite de la lutte contre le dérèglement clima_*c*_tique_ »



​


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2015)

De toutes façons, la COP21, bon, ben, euh... 

Même si on s'en doutait. De un que ça ne servirait à rien, de deux qu'il faudrait pendre certains ministres avec les c...lles des lobbyistes.


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes façons, la COP21, bon, ben, euh...
> 
> Même si on s'en doutait. De un que ça ne servirait à rien, de deux qu'il faudrait pendre certains ministres avec les c...lles des lobbyistes.


d'où l’intérêt de ne pas instaurer la parité Homme/Femme chez les lobbyistes.... si on ne veut pas perdre en moyens de rétorsion!


----------



## loustic (17 Décembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> « _L'égalité homme / femme est une condition indispensable à la réussite de la lutte contre le dérèglement clima_*c*_tique_ »​


​« _L'égalité homme / femme est une condition indispensable à la réussite de la lutte contre le dérèglement clitorique_ »


----------



## OlivierMarly (17 Décembre 2015)

_L'égalité homme / femme est une coalition indiscociable à la réussite de la lutte contre le règlement diurétique_


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

Il lui met un doigt dans le fessier au supermarché


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il lui met un doigt dans le fessier au supermarché



 ... Un enrhumé dirait que c'est un "doigt d'odeur"  !!!!!!


----------



## OlivierMarly (17 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il lui met un doigt dans le fessier au supermarché


C'est un proctologue. L'habitude, tout ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il lui met un doigt dans le fessier au supermarché



Lui, ce n'est pas le doigt qu'il lui a mis !!!!!! ...  ... Mais par accident ... 

http://www.sudinfo.be/1445654/artic...viol-sur-une-jeune-femme-de-18-ans-l-homme-di


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lui, ce n'est pas le doigt qu'il lui a mis !!!!!! ...  ... Mais par accident ...
> 
> http://www.sudinfo.be/1445654/artic...viol-sur-une-jeune-femme-de-18-ans-l-homme-di


Sauf que ça a pris :


> *Et le tribunal a décidé de le blanchir pour la notion de viol* mais le procès continue pour d’autres faits d’agression.


Et ça c'est hélas moins drôle


----------



## patlek (18 Décembre 2015)

Je suis sous le choc.

Je devrais m' en remettre (a priori, raisonnablement, en principe.)

A part çà...

Une putain de chiennasse de merde en barre de bite couille d' info


----------



## r e m y (18 Décembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Une putain de chiennasse de merde en barre de bite couille d' info



Ben voyons.... Ils vont bientôt nous expliquer que Donald T. est un génie


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2015)

Il joue du saxophone pendant son opération


----------



## Berthold (18 Décembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Une putain de chiennasse de merde en barre de bite couille d' info



C'est pas faux :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2015)

En fait cette étude montre juste que les gens qui ont le plus de vocabulaire… sont ceux qui ont le plus de vocabulaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Décembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> En fait cette étude montre juste que les gens qui ont le plus de vocabulaire… sont ceux qui ont le plus de vocabulaire.


Ça me rappelle un perroquet qui, justement, en manquait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben voyons.... Ils vont bientôt nous expliquer que Donald T. est un génie



En fac de lettres, j'ai eu un prof très pédant, pour qui le poème Lesbos de Baudelaire était érotique et pas porno (bien sûr, et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier). Mais quand il s'énervait, il jurait comme un charretier.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2015)

Un nouveau parti politique voit le nombre de ses adhérents grimper en flêche.










​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2015)

30% des électeurs républicains sont favorables au bombardement du royaume d'Aladdin

_Chez les supporters de Donald Trump, le taux en faveur des bombardements d'Agrabah s'élève à 41%._​
Heureusement, ces cinglés demeurent minoritaires. Sinon, ils seraient bien capables d'aller bombarder un vrai pays comme l'Irak sur un prétexte à la con, en faisant des dizaines de milliers de victimes innocentes. C'est rassurant de savoir que ça n'arrivera jamais.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2015)

Cache misère.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cache misère.



Mwouais !!! ... ça promet de beaux accidents quand des personnes avec des problèmes de vue vont s'éclater à mort sur les portes d'entrée ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cache misère.



Les Britanniques ont montré l'exemple depuis plusieurs années déjà :

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/tyne/8548069.stm
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/01/fake-shops-g8-northern-ireland_n_3372270.html


D'ailleurs, j'ai comme un doute… Si quelqu'un passe devant le Palais de l'Élysée, l'Hôtel Matignon ou le Palais Bourbon, ce serait bien de vérifier si ça commence à se décoller.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2015)

c'est pas ça qu'on appelait les villages potemkine ?

sinon :
happy to die in america !

avoir un gun ou conduire : ne choisissez plus ça tue autant !

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/en-d...s-armes-tuent-desormais-autant-accidents.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est pas ça qu'on appelait les villages potemkine ?



C'est un peu cela en effet, même si la légende noire de Potemkine a beaucoup exagéré : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Village_Potemkine (traduction pure et simple d'un article de l'_Encyclopedia Britannica_ de 1911… Voir : http://encyclopedia.jrank.org/POL_PRE/POTEMKIN_GRIGORY_ALEKSANDROVICH.html).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2015)

Encore un endroit "décalé" qui va probablement disparaître ...  ... 

http://www.lacapitale.be/1448985/ar...rmer-fin-de-l-annee?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2015)

Quel malheur !
On ne verra plus jamais les slips de thebig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Quel malheur !
> On ne verra plus jamais les slips de thebig ?



Pffffff ! C'est déjà le grand désert sur le forum (sauf pour quelques fanatiques du forum d'en-dessous  ), alors je ne crois pas que montrer mon slip kangourou ici soit susceptible d'améliorer les choses ...


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Encore un endroit "décalé" qui va probablement disparaître ...  ...
> 
> http://www.lacapitale.be/1448985/ar...rmer-fin-de-l-annee?google_editors_picks=true


Plus besoin de slip pour se faire payer aux Pays-Bas, et bientôt en Belgique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2015)

Une équipe de chercheurs danois est convaincue que l'engouement pour les fêtes de fin d'année correspond à un circuit cérébral particulier.

_ […] une équipe de chercheurs dirigée par le physicien médical Bryan T. *Haddock*_​Euh… Je croyais que c'était Tryphon Tournesol le savant farfelu…


----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2015)

C' est le circuit cérébral de la fièvre achteuse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2015)

désolé ça va faire un peu beauf mais tous les petits gars de la lorraine de ma génération ont un moment rèvé de devenir ce fabuleux n°10, fils de rital de jœuf et qui fit cramer de ces crampons la pelouse de marcel-picot. et voilà comment ça se termine.

foot businness et magouilles dans la MAFIA euh.... la FIFA :

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...sion-de-michel-platini-et-sepp-blatter/618512

platoche toujours, platini c'est fini


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2015)

il fête Noël tous les jours depuis 1993


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> désolé ça va faire un peu beauf mais tous les petits gars de la lorraine de ma génération ont un moment rèvé de devenir ce fabuleux n°10, fils de rital de jœuf et qui fit cramer de ces crampons la pelouse de marcel-picot. et voilà comment ça se termine.
> 
> foot businness et magouilles dans la MAFIA euh.... la FIFA :
> 
> ...



J'ai admiré le footballeur, surtout dans sa période Juventus (parce que je conchie l'ASNL et l'ASSE), le bonhomme beaucoup moins, le dirigeant sûrement pas.

Un mec rétrograde (son opposition systématique à la vidéo), âpre au gain (contrairement à ce qu'essayent de nous raconter ses amis dans les médias - vous souvenez-vous de la caisse noire de Saint-Étienne ?), arrogant et buté comme un âne. Magouilleur au possible :la coupe du monde au Quatar, c'est grâce à lui.

Blatter. Il est bon ton de cracher sur le personnage mais il a fait beaucoup pour le développement du football dans le Monde. On lui doit la Gold Line Technology et pour ça : merci... et adieu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> parce que je conchie l'ASNL




t'es messin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2015)

oula triplon - méga bug sur le forum ou chez moi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> t'es messin ?



Il suffit d'aimer le football pour détester ces deux clubs de m'as-tu-vu dont l'arrogance des dirigeants n'a d'égale que la bêtise des supporters.


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2015)

Il est messin.....


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Il est messin.....



Tant qu'il n'est pas Mékouilles...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Il est messin.....


Je supportais le FC Metz à l'époque ou le sieur Platini jouait dans ces deux clubs, effectivement. Aujourd'hui, j'en ai pas grand chose à faire, j'ai même bien rigolé quand ils sont descendus en National. Mes affections footballistiques sont plus à l'Est.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Il est messin.....



faut pas chercher à comprendre... c'est une pathologie régionale 

moi je vis à metz et je supporte l'ansl. ou plutot je supportais en fait.

il parait c'est un symptome de skizo !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2015)

Quand j'y pense... la D1, Metz, Nancy, Strasbourg. Qu'est-ce qu'on s'est marré dans notre jeunesse !


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand j'y pense... *la D1, Metz, Nancy, Strasbourg*. Qu'est-ce qu'on s'est marré dans notre jeunesse !


Quatre bonnes raisons de ne plus avoir envie de regarder le foot...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2015)

sans oublier un peu plus au sud le club de la Peuge : sochaux


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2015)

Je l'avais en réserve...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2015)

et dire qu'il y a encore quelques années on nous vantait le brésil comme le pays montant, le modèle etc comme on l'avait fait au milieu des années 2000 avec l'espagne en europe.

ben c'est pas la joie maintenant :

http://www.challenges.fr/monde/amer...er.html?xtor=RSS-22&google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Quatre bonnes raisons de ne plus avoir envie de regarder le foot...


Je te parles d'un temps que les jeunes de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaître.

En ce temps là, mon grand-père allait régulièrement à Nancy et en Meurthe-et-Moselle avec sur sa voiture un auto-collant "Allez FC Metz". Jamais un problème. (En réalité, il n'avait que peu d'intérêt pour le Football. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il arborait ce truc sur sa vitre arrière).

Pourtant, les derby étaient chauds, ça se charriait férocement, mais on ne parlait pas de bagarres, de racisme, d'interdiction de déplacement, et toutes ces conneries que se trimbalent aujourd'hui les tribunes de France. Le football était encore un spectacle familial.

Tu vois des gosses de trois ou quatre ans dans les stades en Allemagne, au milieu des kops, même chez ces gros lourds de Schalke 04. Impensable en France.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2015)

Mais je n'étais pas venu faire l'appel aux anciens combattants.

Il y a des choses plus sérieuses : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...tionalite-decheance-de-christiane-taubira.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2015)

@moon :
suite et fin pour le foot : tu parles des 70s en france ? oui c'était bon enfant mais j'étais encore un petit gamin

par contre souvenons aussi des 80s en angleterre avec le houliganisme, les dizaines de morts dans les stades, les bagarres et les sacages en sortie de matchs entre supporters, la tragédie du stade du hesel etc.


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais je n'étais pas venu faire l'appel aux anciens combattants.
> 
> Il y a des choses plus sérieuses : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...tionalite-decheance-de-christiane-taubira.php



Faudrait savoir...


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2015)

Le changement c'est .... un peu tout le temps !


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait savoir...


Disons que le prochain changement sera celui du/de la ministre de la Justice.
D'un côté ça fera plaisir à plein de gens. De l'autre, ça enlèvera un bouc émissaire/exutoire au gouvernement (et il faudra bien qu'un(e) autre ministre se dévoue pour servir de défouloir).


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> @moon :
> suite et fin pour le foot : tu parles des 70s en france ? oui c'était bon enfant mais j'étais encore un petit gamin
> 
> par contre souvenons aussi des 80s en angleterre avec le houliganisme, les dizaines de morts dans les stades, les bagarres et les sacages en sortie de matchs entre supporters, la tragédie du stade du hesel etc.


Ouai, disons mi-70 mi-80. Nos années "Platoche". J'étais jeunot également. J'ai grandi dans ces années-là.

L'Angleterre, on en voyait surtout ce qui passait par les coupes européennes : Nottingham Forest & Liverpool. Pour moi, l'Angleterre, c'était surtout Kevin Keegan, et Liverpool Bruce Grobbelaar et Kenny Dalglish.

Et puis est venu le Heysel. Quelle merde ce jour-là ! Une finale Liverpool Juventus, ça méritait autre chose. Et Platini qui célèbre son penalty foireux comme un con, entouré de cadavres. Je l'ai détesté pour ça, même si j'étais pour la Juventus, même s'il a dit qu'il n'était pas au courant de ce qui se passait. Je le déteste encore quelque part au fond de moi aujourd'hui. Je crois que lui aussi.

Pour moi, et sans doute pour beaucoup d'autres, ça n'a plus été pareil après. Un mot est entré dans mon vocabulaire : hooligans.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2015)

il y a eu des morts dans les stades anglais avant le heysel.
comme ces gens morts étouffés contre les grilles en bas de tribune lors d'une énorme cohue.
grilles mises en place pour empêcher les hooligans de pénétrer sur la pelouse...

mais je n'incrimine pas le foot en soi mais la violence dans la société anglaise suite à la brutalité de mme tatcher. le foot a servi de défouloir et comme le dit dragao c'est le sport le plus populaire et qui donc réunit le plus de personnes.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2015)

Le record (ou pas loin) doit être un match au Pérou dans les années 60 (Pérou-Argentine le 26 mai 1964).
Mais on peut avoir ce genre de problèmes dès qu'il y a une foule qui commence à s'agiter sans contrôle (les Romains ont connu ça, eux-aussi...)

Après, que le foot soit le plus populaire des sports ou pas, je ne vois pas bien en quoi ça excuserait (ou pas) toutes ses turpitudes (et le dégoût que ça peut inspirer).


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> il y a eu des morts dans les stades anglais avant le heysel.
> comme ces gens morts étouffés contre les grilles en bas de tribune lors d'une énorme cohue.
> grilles mises en place pour empêcher les hooligans de pénétrer sur la pelouse...
> 
> mais je n'incrimine pas le foot en soi mais la violence dans la société anglaise suite à la brutalité de mme tatcher. le foot a servi de défouloir et comme le dit dragao c'est le sport le plus populaire et qui donc réunit le plus de personnes.


Si tu parles de Hillborough, ce fut après le Heysel, en 1989.

À l'époque du Heysel, on avait peu d'échos de ce qui se passait dans les stades anglais. Même lors d'événements internationaux, on ne prenait pas vraiment la mesure des incidents provoqués par les supporters Anglais. La violence dans les stades était un exotisme d'Amérique du Sud. En mai 1985, la gabegie des autorités belges et la bêtise des supporters de Liverpool a produit un mélange détonant.

Mme Tatcher a bon dos. La sociologie du Hooligan n'est pas celle du prolo désœuvré, et on a vite découvert les "supporters" Néerlandais et Allemands en bons imitateurs de leurs devanciers Britanniques.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2015)

il n'y a pas d'age !!


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2015)

On peut même compter sur une augmentation de la délinquance sénile, en toute logique.


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2015)

ATENTION ATENTION!!!

Si vous reconnaissez cet homme:





 prévenez la police de Miami.

(Moi, je me demande si c' est pas François Hollande avec de la barbapapa sur le crâne (??)

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/etats-unis-portrait-robot-de-la-police-moque-sur-la-toile-100722000.html


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2015)

Une acte plus qu'amusante puisque c'est la mienne ! 
La soirée 100% 3D-relief sur OUATCHtv avec LaTV3D c’est CE SOIR de 20h à 24h ! 
 Orange 168 SFR 178 Free 154, Bbox 127 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> […] je n'incrimine pas le foot en soi mais la violence dans la société anglaise suite à la brutalité de mme tatcher. le foot a servi de défouloir et comme le dit dragao c'est le sport le plus populaire et qui donc réunit le plus de personnes.



Je n'aime pas Thatcher, mais je me souviens qu'_Orange mécanique _(le roman) est sorti en 1962…


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Je n'aime pas Thatcher, mais je me souviens qu'_Orange mécanique _(le roman) est sorti en 1962…


Tu n'as pas acheté un de ses sacs à main, alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Un étrange coucher de soleil


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2015)

De l'utilité de Star Wars dans le dépistage du cancer colorectal


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un étrange coucher de soleil


L'alerte rose, c'est d'un chououou !


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait savoir...


Pas si simple.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Une demandeuse d'emploi recrute... un patron !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2015)

Des rapports sexuels avec plus de 12.000 femmes


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

Un astronaute appelle la Terre... mais compose le mauvais numéro


----------



## Le docteur (26 Décembre 2015)

"que je viens d'appeler par erreur" aurait suffit : "just" ne se traduit pas.
C'est un truc de base.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2015)

Enfin un régime raisonnable,que je peux commencer demain.

À chaque fois que je lis un truc dans top santé, je me dis, que tiens, ça doit être un journal de maigres, sans savoir pourquoi j'ai cette sensation étrange.
Maintenant, je sais


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des rapports sexuels avec plus de 12.000 femmes


Le mec aurait eu des relations sexuelles avec 12600 partenaires (le mot partenaire ainsi employé n'augure en rien du caractère consentant des dites partenaires), en 27 ans, durant 65 séjours, relations sexuelles tarifées.
Les chiffres ne choquent personne ?
Vous avez essayé de calculer combien ça fait de partenaires par an, d'autant que les chiffres ne s'entendent que pour 65 séjours ?
C'est un mytho, le mec ou c'est l'un des plus gros prédateur de la planète ?


----------



## Le docteur (27 Décembre 2015)

Agave, à force (désolé)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le mec aurait eu des relations sexuelles avec 12600 partenaires (le mot partenaire ainsi employé n'augure en rien du caractère consentant des dites partenaires), en 27 ans, durant 65 séjours, relations sexuelles tarifées.
> Les chiffres ne choquent personne ?
> Vous avez essayé de calculer combien ça fait de partenaires par an, d'autant que les chiffres ne s'entendent que pour 65 séjours ?
> C'est un mytho, le mec ou c'est l'un des plus gros prédateur de la planète ?



Cela dépend de la durée des séjours. Et ne pas oublier qu'il est resté trois ans sur place.

"prédateur" ? Pour les mineures, ok, mais pour le reste c'est du service tarifé.

Il se payait des putes. Pas de quoi en faire un fromage. Si ce n'est que, même aux Philippines, ça devait redevenir cher. Visiblement les directeurs d'écoles sont mieux payés au Japon.

On a bien eu un ministre qui se payait des michetons en Thaïlande et qui s'en est flatté dans un livre. Quand il a été nommé à la Culture ça n'a fait tiquer presque personne. On le voit encore donner des leçons de morale à la télévision de temps en temps.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

Un appartement à 140 000 euros le m2


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2015)

Dans la catégorie "ou pas..." 

The Ace of Spade est parti faire une partie de poker avec Lucifer....
mais le mystère reste entier: Comment a-t-il pu vivre si longtemps?!?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> The Ace of Spade est parti faire une partie de poker avec Lucifer....
> mais le mystère reste entier: Comment a-t-il pu vivre si longtemps?!?



Je me suis posé exactement la même question ... Je doute un peu qu'il ait mangé 5 légumes et 5 fruits tous les jours pour améliorer son espérance de vie ! 
ps : à propos, les champis hallucinogènes ça compte pour un légume ???


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2015)

De la neige livrée par hélicoptère !


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2015)

Il ne vont pas aller loin avec 100 tonnes.... 
En la répartissant sur une hauteur de 30 cm et 2 mètres de large, on peut couvrir 150 mètres de "piste"! RIDICULE!

Sans compter qu'au vu de la température moyenne (tres au dessus de zéro degré), elle va fondre rapidement!


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2015)

La neige étant un mélange de glace et d'air dépendant de nombreux facteurs, l'équivalent en masse d'eau liquide est considéré comme de 1/10 à 1/3 de la hauteur de la couche neigeuse, et ça se discute. Le calcul précédent (150 mètres) est-il exact ?

Hélicoptère à neige, canon à neige, curieuse façon d'aimer la nature !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> De la neige livrée par hélicoptère !



Pfffffff ! Indécent et décadent ! ... J'en connais pour qui, le fait de ne pas pouvoir aller skier pour déballer fièrement leur matos et combinaisons dernier cri, est un événement proche de la "fin du monde" !
De toutes manières, actuellement, si tu ne pars pas au minimum 4 X par an en vacances, t'es catalogué comme un minable ! ... ça m'énerve !


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2015)

Merci Loustic de ton alerte .... 
Mal réveillé ce matin, je me suis méchamment trompé dans la densité de la neige. 
Avec de la neige fraîche, on doit pouvoir couvrir 10 fois plus.... Soit 1500 mètres en se limitant à 3 mètres de large et 30 cm de haut. 

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'avec des températures telles qu'on les connaît, elle va fondre rapidement et il faudra rappeler l'hélicoptère (qui devra aller de plus en plus loin pour en trouver....)

Certains ont dû manquer la COP21....

Ils feraient mieux de louer des skis à roulettes!


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2015)

Ou des skis à foie gras...

(On ne devrait pas tarder à voir tartiner les pistes à foie gras)


----------



## Romuald (29 Décembre 2015)

Pendant ce temps la  chez nos amis belges


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Pendant ce temps la  chez nos amis belges



Il y a mieux ... ...  ... ...  Ah ces belges !!!!

http://www.nordeclair.be/1453711/ar...et-huit-militaires-aurait-eu-lieu-dans-un-com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> http://www.nordeclair.be/1453711/ar...et-huit-militaires-aurait-eu-lieu-dans-un-com



Pfffff ! Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce que l'on peut trouver de sexy à des policières ???????


----------



## patlek (29 Décembre 2015)

Coucou!, c' est le voisin!


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il y a mieux ... ...  ... ...  Ah ces belges !!!!
> 
> http://www.nordeclair.be/1453711/ar...et-huit-militaires-aurait-eu-lieu-dans-un-com


C'était juste un exercice de fouille au corps!

Y'en a qui voient le mal partouze!


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce que l'on peut trouver de sexy à des policières ???????


Elles ont des gros pétards.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce que l'on peut trouver de sexy à des policières ???????



Je changerais bien de boulot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'était juste un exercice de fouille au corps!



 ... je n'ai jamais eu d'attirance pour les "femmes en uniforme" ... ça doit dater du temps où je faisais mon service militaire ... un jour, j'avais invité à sortir une auxiliaire qui s'occupait du pliage des parachutes ... J'avais mis mon plus beau costume civil pour faire bonne impression et ... ... je l'ai vu arriver en uniforme d'apparat et tout ce qui va avec.

La première chose qu'elle m'a dite était : "T'as vu, j'ai mis mes floches !" ... Ce à quoi je lui ai répondu : "Moi aussi j'ai ma floche avec, mais je ne crois pas que je vais la sortir ce soir !" ... 

Euh ! Elle n'a pas rigolé ... ...  ... ... En fait, ce jour-là j'ai pris conscience que j'étais un "lourd" ...


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2015)

Elle pensait sans doute que t'allais trouver ça excitant. 
Merci pour la leçon d'argot belge, en passant.


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2015)

Après ca, moi j'aurais vérifié à deux fois avant de sauter en parachute QUI avait replié le mien....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Elle pensait sans doute que t'allais trouver ça excitant.



C'était raté ! 

Tout au plus, ai-je pu expérimenter la sensation de honte, de désespoir et de découragement ressentie devant une "demi-molle" (du moins si je m'en souviens bien, car c'est le genre de chose qu'on s'empresse d'oublier !) ...


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'était raté !
> 
> Tout au plus, ai-je pu expérimenter la sensation de honte, de désespoir et de découragement ressentie devant une "demi-molle" (du moins si je m'en souviens bien, car c'est le genre de chose qu'on s'empresse d'oublier !) ...


Même si les Belges parlent le français comme une moule parle la frite, ce n'est pas une raison pour parler de sensation au lieu de sentiment.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il y a mieux ... ...  ... ...  Ah ces belges !!!!
> 
> http://www.nordeclair.be/1453711/ar...et-huit-militaires-aurait-eu-lieu-dans-un-com


Ça c'est du soutien au moral des armées !


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2015)

Si on estime que la honte s'enracine dans l'expérience de la demi molle, on peut bien admettre de voir appeler ça une sensation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2015)

Pfffff ! Sensation ou sentiment, qu'importe ! Une demi-molle reste toujours une demi-molle !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2015)

j'aime bien le titre du responsable militaire dans l'article : "Le chef de corps de la zone "


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Sensation ou sentiment, qu'importe ! Une demi-molle reste toujours une demi-molle !



Oui, mais d'un autre côté, une demi molle, c'est aussi forcément une demi dure...
Et rester toujours demi dur, c'est pas si mal, au fond.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2015)

Euh ! Je viens de constater que "La Terrasse" totalise plus de 830.000 messages et est, sans contestation possible, *le premier forum de MacGé* ... 

Cela juste pour dire que nous sommes les meilleurs et que tous les autres sont des petites b.... 

Et après on viendrait nous emmerder ?????? ... 

ps : Juste par exemple (pris au hasard, bien entendu !!!  ) Portfolio ne totalise que 93.000 messages ... pfffffffff ... preuve s'il en est que l'art ne paie plus ... mais la gaudriole si !


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2015)

Samsung se fourre le doigt dans... l'oreille
Je sens que cette techno ne va pas tarder à être détournée de son usage initial


----------



## Le docteur (30 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'aime bien le titre du responsable militaire dans l'article : "Le chef de corps de la zone "


Ca m'a sauté aux yeux aussi, dans le contexte... esprit mal tourné, sans doute...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Décembre 2015)

Plus de 100 000 personnes se sont apitoyées sur ce toutou...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2016)

Faire tenir tranquille un chien avec une tranche de jambon sur la tête ! Chapeau ! J'essaierai avec le mien, mais je crains qu'il n'ait  plus de goût pour le jambon que pour la célébrité.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

Après l'iPod , voici Le Babypod


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

Le bain des givrés


----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2016)

Désobéissance au souverain d'un pays ami.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Désobéissance au souverain d'un pays ami.


Pays client et fournisseur, pas ami.

Les États n'ont pas d'amis, ils n'ont que des intérêts.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2016)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...de-a-agir-contre-les-armes-aux-etats-unis.php

Ce type m'aura bien fait rire pendant tout son mandat.

J'ai rien foutu pendant 7 ans mais cette année je m'y mets et si ça ne passe pas c'est de la faute des autres.

Le plus calamiteux président des États-Unis. Même Carter est dépassé.


« _A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the People to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed._ »

Le plus important des articles de la déclaration des droits. Celui qui garantit l'application de tous les autres.


Chez nous, on a écrit le truc comme ça :
"Quand le gouvernement viole les droits du peuple, l'insurrection est pour le peuple, et pour chaque portion du peuple, le plus sacré des droits et le plus indispensable des devoirs" (déclaration droits de l'homme et du citoyen version 1793)

Mais comme on n'avait pas le deuxième amendement, on n'a plus que le droit de fermer nos gueules et de se faire tirer comme des lapins dans la rue par les premiers fanatiques venus.


----------



## Berthold (3 Janvier 2016)

Tu as raison, il ne nous manque plus que ça pour vivre au paradis…


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu as raison, il ne nous manque plus que ça pour vivre au paradis…



C'est un choix de société. 

Je t'invite à regarder (ou revoir) le documentaire de Michael Moore Bowling for Columbine. En dehors de ses provocations potaches au siège de la NRA, il pose assez bien le problème, surtout quand il compare avec la situation au Canada. Le problème ce ne sont pas tant les armes que le climat médiatique qui règne aux U.S.A.

Sans dec, ce n'est pas en désarmant la population et en laissant les truands prospérer que ça va se régler. La plupart des gens qui sont à l'origine de ces fusillades enfreignaient déjà la législation existante.

Quand un gosse de trois ans flingue un nourrisson dans son berceau, le responsable ce n'est pas la législation sur les armes, mais le connard qui a laissé un pistolet chargé et armé à la porté d'un môme qui savait à peine marcher.
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/04/13/etats-unis-un-bebe-tue-par-un-enfant-de-trois-ans-1890374-4803.php

Les derniers événements de Los Angeles, dans un des États les plus restrictifs en matière de législation des armes, ont montré que l'administration Obama a été incapable de protéger sa population du terrorisme malgré l'arsenal judiciaire et sécuritaire qu'elle mis en place ces dernières années au détriment des libertés publiques. Et tout ce qu'elle propose à cette population est de la désarmer ? 


Le meilleur vendeur d'armes aux États-Unis a été Barak Obama. Quand il s'est lancé dans une pseudo-campagne contre les fusils d'assaut, il a fait exploser les ventes à Noël.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2016)

C'est reparti pour la grande orgie motorisée :
http://www.lepoint.fr/automobile/da...pectateurs-blesses-02-01-2016-2006651_646.php

"Vive le sport" comme disait l'autre vermine.


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> "Vive le sport" comme disait l*'autre vermine*.


De qui parles-tu ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2016)

Les graphistes => direct à Pôle emploi...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

Gagner un lion à la loterie


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> De qui parles-tu ?


http://www.metronews.fr/culture/aff...manuel-valls-a-la-manuvre/mogh!HD97QBEmxiBfM/


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.metronews.fr/culture/aff...manuel-valls-a-la-manuvre/mogh!HD97QBEmxiBfM/


Après réflexion, son nom m'était revenu à l'esprit 
[Je ne savais pas qu'il était avec M.Mayette et ami fidèle de M.Valls : on apprend des choses passionnantes tous les jours...]


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2016)

A propos de loterie, certains commencent bien l’année…


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2016)

"Mais, selon _The Independent_, le compte des Nylan n'était pas assez approvisionné pour valider leur ticket : il ne leur restait que 60 pence (82 centimes d'euro). L'achat n'a donc jamais abouti."
Moi c'est pareil.
J'ai acheté une Porsche mais je n'avais que 200€ sur mon compte. L'achat n'a pas abouti.
J'ai vraiment pas de bol.
Est-ce qu'un journal va parler de ça pour remplir une case ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2016)

Ivre, il demande son chemin... à la police!


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2016)

Ne pas confondre pine d'étalon et saucisse de cheval


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2016)

Le ski de descente, compétition de plus en plus risquée.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2016)

Berthold, t'es déjà allé skier ? C'est du slalom spécial


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ivre, il demande son chemin... à la police!


Bon réflexe.

Comme ça il n'a pas provoqué d'accident ni tué personne.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2016)

La Belgique va rétrécir.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La Belgique va rétrécir.



et pour thebiglebowsky  ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Janvier 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Berthold, t'es déjà allé skier ? C'est du slalom spécial


Oui, jusqu'à il y a une vingtaine d'années, il me semble. C'est bien les planches qu'on se met sous les pieds, là ousqu'on paye un bout d'autocollant très cher pour pouvoir faire la queue et avoir froid ?


[edit]… et j'oubliais les heures de bagnoles…[/edit]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> et pour thebiglebowsky  ?



Pour moi, il n'y a plus grand chose à rétrécir ...


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> et pour thebiglebowsky  ?


Il deviendra The"un peu moins"biglebowsky


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2016)

Un an pour y penser, et Paf, le fail !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

Le grand nettoyage


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

Il possède un pénis bionique


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il possède un pénis bionique


"un pénis bionique de 30 centimètres"
Quitte à s'en faire greffer un autant y aller franchement.
Mais là, 30 centimètres, il risque fort de s'apercevoir que toutes les femmes ne sont pas aussi accueillantes.
Par contre, tu peux parier qu'il va avoir tout un tas de propositions de l'industrie pornographique.

Question subsidiaire : où donc met-on les piles de l'engin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : où donc met-on les piles de l'engin ?



Je me posais la même question !

De toutes manières, il risque de se taper une super constipation s'il prend des "duracell" ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il possède un pénis bionique



Pfffff… C'est rien ça . En Russie, il y a longtemps qu'on fait mieux :


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : où donc met-on les piles de l'engin ?



S'il a été conçu par des transfuges des bureaux de design d'Apple, il y a fort à parier qu'il y a une prise lightning sur le dessous de l'engin (façon Magic Mouse 2)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

C'est décidé , j'arrête de boire de l'eau


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Janvier 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est la fin du pastis !!!


Pas d'accord.
Ça peut se boire sans eau et c'est pas plus mauvais qu'un autre alcool fort.

"J'ai connu une polonaise qu'en prenait au petit déjeuner.
Faut quand même admettre, c'est plutôt une boisson d'homme"


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est décidé , j'arrête de boire de l'eau


Hum...

Je vais rester au pur malt.


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Un an pour y penser, et Paf, le fail !


Et un magnifique détournement dudit fail


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2016)

La Belgique va instaurer des cours de respect de la femme pour les migrants


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2016)

Pffffff ! De toutes manières, la Belgique n'existera plus en 2025 !!!!! 

http://www.lesoir.be/1086672/articl...a-espere-que-belgique-n-existera-plus-en-2025

*DTC* ouais !!!!!! 

ps : comme je suis un bâtard, je me demande ce qu'ils vont faire de moi ... double nationalité peut-être ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> http://www.lesoir.be/1086672/articl...a-espere-que-belgique-n-existera-plus-en-2025



La manière dont le projet est conçu augure mal de l'avenir :
_ […] indépendance d’une république de Flandre, Etat d’une Union européenne démocratique._

Il faudrait d'abord qu'existe une "Union européenne démocratique".


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pffffff ! De toutes manières, la Belgique n'existera plus en 2025 !!!!!
> 
> http://www.lesoir.be/1086672/articl...a-espere-que-belgique-n-existera-plus-en-2025
> 
> ...



je t'accueille dans le Jura si besoin
voir pour une carte de séjour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> je t'accueille dans le Jura si besoin



Merci pour ta proposition, mais mon "plat pays" me manquerait trop !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci pour ta proposition, mais mon "plat pays" me manquerait trop !


Je comprend tu connais mes souches , il me semble


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2016)

Je prends le pari, en 2025 la Belgique sera toujours là.

Elle aura éventuellement changé de configuration politique (fédération => confédération) mais il vous est impossible de partager en deux votre héritage culturel.

Vous êtes des bipolaires.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci pour ta proposition, mais mon "plat pays" me manquerait trop !


Le Jura c'est une sorte de plat pays mais en altitude..... ;-)


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

C'est plat, le Jura ? Une sorte d'altiplano hexagonal ?
Décidément, je suis nul en géographie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Belgique va instaurer des cours de respect de la femme pour les migrants



Au risque d'en choquer certains, je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce projet à partir du moment où le domaine spécifique au respect de la femme est intégré dans un cadre plus général de discussions/débats sur les différences culturelles.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est plat, le Jura ? Une sorte d'altiplano hexagonal ?
> Décidément, je suis nul en géographie...


Non c'est pas l'altiplano, mais disons que c'est gentiment vallonné... (Et on parle communément du plateau du Jura)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Non c'est pas l'altiplano, mais disons que c'est gentiment vallonné... (Et on parle communément du plateau du Jura)



Les plateaux du Jura sont généralement autour des 600 M  d'altitude, mais il y a quand meme des sommets beaucoup plus haut


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les plateaux du Jura sont généralement autour des 600 M  d'altitude, mais il y a quand meme des sommets beaucoup plus haut


The Big n'en sera que plus à l'aise! 
Chez lui aussi il y a quelques sommets avec des pistes de ski..... 
http://www.ice-mountain.com/fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> The Big n'en sera que plus à l'aise!



 ... Oui ! Mais tu sais que les "cimaises" ne me réussissent pas ! ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2016)

Pas plus de 6 pintes par semaine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Janvier 2016)

Heureusement qu'elle n'était pas passionnée d'haltérophilie ... ... 

http://www.dhnet.be/actu/faits/une-...2513570ed3894fd8cd5?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2016)

Il fait développer des photos pédopornographiques... à la Fnac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2016)

On avait évoqué ici récemment la sociologie électorale du FN. Une enquête du CEVIPOF confirme ce que l'on savait déjà. Le vote FN est devenu national, mais a pour caractéristique d'être un vote plutôt jeune et populaire. Les intentions de vote des plus de 65 ans en faveur du FN sont inférieures de plus de dix points à celles des 18-49 ans. Les intentions de vote FN sont inversement proportionnelles aux revenus du foyer (36 % des moins de 1250 €/mois ; 19 % des 6000 €/mois et plus). 41 % des employés et 46 % des ouvriers envisagent de voter FN en 2017. Seuls 18 % des cadres supérieurs et 26 % des retraités affichent cette intention.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

On pourra noter que le score le plus bas est quand même de 15% (Bac+4)
Et pour la répartition par revenu, c'est quand même 19% (>=  6000 €)
Belle réussite pour le FN.

On devrait, en toute logique, avoir un groupe parlementaire FN en 2017 (enfin : ça marcherait mieux à la proportionnelle)


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

EDF , Des tarifs sociaux pour des frontaliers aisées


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

Le Big Mac le plus cher du monde est Suisse


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2016)

pas d'iPhone au FN en Lorraine


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> EDF , Des tarifs sociaux pour des frontaliers aisées


Serais-je aussi scrupuleux que Nicolas B si l'on devait m'octroyer par erreur un tarif social ?
Je ne suis ni aisé ni frontalier, certes, mais la question me trouble.


----------



## mistik (9 Janvier 2016)

Scandale : *Merkel ne veut plus que les réfugiés puissent violer ou agresser sexuellement les allemandes* !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

Le Nespresso du vin


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Nespresso du vin


Je suis perplexe.
"Les flacons individuels sont vendus entre 2 et 16 euros selon leur contenu, mais il faut d'abord investir 499 euros dans la machine"
Les non-initiés sont-ils prêts à investir de telles sommes pour le plaisir de la découverte ?
Les initiés sont-ils vraiment prêts à sacrifier les "saintes" étapes préliminaires (manipulation de la bouteille, débouchage, découverte du bouquet au versement,...) à la dégustation ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les initiés sont-ils vraiment prêts à sacrifier les "saintes" étapes préliminaires (manipulation de la bouteille, débouchage, découverte du bouquet au versement,...) à la dégustation ?



Le monde devient fou ! Et bientôt la trappiste en cubi peut être !  ... Moi qui fait encore mon café "à l'ancienne" (avec café en grains - sélectionnés soigneusement - moulin manuel, bouilloire et tout et tout !), ça me hérisse !

Mais bon, moi j'ai le temps (*) ... alors qu'autour de moi, le monde va de plus en plus vite ! 

(*) Avant quand je bossais, j'avais du fric mais pas de temps ... maintenant, j'ai du temps mais pas de fric ! 

Et pendant ce temps-là, un mort de plus au "Dakar" (??) ...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2016)

Des sangliers dans la ville de Besançon


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avant quand je bossais, j'avais du fric mais pas de temps ... maintenant, j'ai du temps mais pas de fric !


Du temps pour la contemplation, la méditation, la réflexion, ..., et des tas de trucs en "...ion".
La dégustation ?
La confession ?
...
Comme nous tous !


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Du temps pour la contemplation, la méditation, la réflexion, ..., et des tas de trucs en "...ion"



La constipation.
C'est très chronophage la constipation.
Et ça s'arrange pas en prenant de l'âge, je trouve.
L'avantage, c'est que ça pousse à des tas de trucs, dont la méditation, puis la contemplation en fin d'effort, mais que tu as déjà cités.

Âge -> Temps libre -> Méditation --> Sagesse
  |                                      Î
  |                                      |
  v                                     |
Constipation____________|

_Bigdidou et al. Potentialisation des facteurs de méditation conduisant à la sagesse chez le sujet âgé. MacG. 2016;#29824_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Du temps pour la contemplation, la méditation, la réflexion, ..., et des tas de trucs en ion ...



Dans un registre moins optimiste (beaucoup moins d'ailleurs), je me permettrais de rajouter :
- ablation
- et si ça ne marche pas, absolution

...


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

L'érection, par contre, est souvent remplacée par l'excrétion de différentes choses, hélas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> L'érection ...


 ... S'il te plaît ! N'en rajoute pas une couche ...


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... S'il te plaît ! N'en rajoute pas une couche ...



Nan. Je sais bien qu'avec toi, la couche, c'est pas la peine de la rajouter.
Tu la mets déjà tout seul.


Je suis bien content de te retrouver comme ça, thebig.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je suis bien content de te retrouver comme ça, thebig.


... Merci !  Je ne sais plus qui a dit que l'humour était la politesse du désespoir ... ... Mais je pense être poli !


----------



## mistik (10 Janvier 2016)

--> *les éléphants ont peur des abeilles*


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2016)

Des cambrioleurs appellent la police


----------



## patlek (12 Janvier 2016)

En Russie, on sait faire la fête!!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2016)

Le soleil ralentit les trains anglais


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

Du blablabla dans une lettre de motivation


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du blablabla dans une lettre de motivation


C'était osé, mais je dois avouer que si j'avais reçu cette lettre, j'aurais tout de suite eu envie de rencontrer son auteur.

Bon, maintenant que lui l'a fait, tout imitateur sera au contraire totalement décrédibilisé... Va falloir trouver d'autres idées pour se démarquer!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> C'était osé, mais je dois avouer que si j'avais reçu cette lettre, j'aurais tout de suite eu envie de rencontrer son auteur.
> 
> Bon, maintenant que lui l'a fait, tout imitateur sera au contraire totalement décrédibilisé... Va falloir trouver d'autres idées pour se démarquer!








​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

Qui veut gagner des €uros ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2016)

Sur la photo on voit un truc qui coule de sa main...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2016)

La vie en (bois de) rose.

Ça me rappelle le thuya de Maurétanie. Il aura sans doute le même destin. On n'en parlera plus que dans les livres.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

Rien ne se perd en amour


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rien ne se perd en amour


Et si on les faisait fondre pour fabriquer une bombe qu'on balancerait sur la gueule à dash ?
Ça serait du cynisme ou du romantisme cucul la praline ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

Interdiction de mourir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

Une appli pour traduire les pleurs de bébé


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une appli pour traduire les pleurs de bébé



Bon, faisons abstraction du fait que tous les parents (sauf pathologie du lien avec le chiard) arrivent à décrypter très rapidement et de façon très fiable les pleurs de mister bébé...
Ce truc va surtout être une sorte de Google translate des pleurs de bébé qui n'a pas fini d'égayer les soirées des jeunes parents.
Et finalement peut s'avérer très utile, du coup, avec les concours sympas sur Facebook : qu'à dit bébé hier soir ?
Sans compter que quand ça va décrypter par erreur les cris du chat, on a pas fini de s'étonner.


----------



## mistik (16 Janvier 2016)

*Hitler serait fier d'Aqmi : les enfants soldats sont de retour ... ils virent même kamikazes !*


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

Allo la police ..., je suis bourré


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une appli pour traduire les pleurs de bébé


Est-ce que comme Google Translate ca fonctionne aussi en sens inverse?
Histoire de répondre à ce chiard qu'est même pas foutu de parler correctement !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

Une artiste s'allonge nue au musée d'Orsay


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2016)

Bienvenue à Bruxelles !!!! 

http://www.dhnet.be/regions/bruxell...e343570ed38952a112e?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une artiste s'allonge nue au musée d'Orsay



_I love Monet_ ou _I love money_ ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bienvenue à Bruxelles !!!!
> 
> http://www.dhnet.be/regions/bruxell...e343570ed38952a112e?google_editors_picks=true


Et la babe du jour, elle nous accueille ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2016)

Un collier pour savoir ce que pensent les chiens et les chats


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2016)

Y a des coups de battes qui se perdent...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bienvenue à Bruxelles !!!!
> 
> http://www.dhnet.be/regions/bruxell...e343570ed38952a112e?google_editors_picks=true


Hum, aucune nouvelle des frites, personne n'en parle... C'est très louche !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Hum, aucune nouvelle des frites, personne n'en parle... C'est très louche !



En ces temps-ci les frites se tiennent à carreau ... sinon, c'est huile bouillante sur la gueule et sans prévenir !


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En ces temps-ci les frites se tiennent à carreau ... sinon, c'est huile bouillante sur la gueule et sans prévenir !


Et les moules, sur la gueule aussi ?

Les Belges et les autres peuvent manger les vers de farine bio faits maison !


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En ces temps-ci les frites se tiennent à carreau ... sinon, c'est huile bouillante sur la gueule et sans prévenir !


D'aucuns prétendent que la frite originelle serait autant parisienne que belge...

http://www.telerama.fr/sortir/la-frite-parfaite-existe-t-elle-vraiment,136837.php


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> D'aucuns prétendent que la frite originelle serait autant parisienne que belge...



Non remy ! Ne m'attire pas sur ce terrain proche de l'insulte et de la provocation ... 
Considérer la frite comme une "garniture" ... Un blasphème impardonnable !  
Adieu remy ! et pourtant je t'aimais bien ! ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

D'ailleurs, la frite a été inventée au moyen-âge dans la belle ville de Bouillon en Belgique ... Le château étant assiégé, les défenseurs s'amusaient à verser de l'huile bouillante sur les assaillants !

Un de ces assaillants, porteur de patates de profession, a remarqué en en prenant plein la gueule que la patate passée à l'huile bouillante était agréable à boustifailler !

Quand je pense que certains (les cons !) pensent encore que la pomme de terre a été "apportée" en Europe au 16ième siècle alors qu'on en bouffait déjà chez nous depuis plus de 400 ans ... 

Pffffffff ! Ne vous plaignez pas, les fransquillons, si on en remet une couche avec une nouvelle bataille des Eperons d'Or après ça !!! 

ps : non ! on ne touche pas à la Frite (avec un F majuscule comme dans Fuck !)


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2016)

Bouillon.... Du célèbre Gode froid?


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2016)

Oups... Il est légèrement grivois ce correcteur orthographique. Et il ne semble pas connaître l'Histoire de France!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Oups... Il est légèrement grivois ce correcteur orthographique. Et il ne semble pas connaître l'Histoire de France!



 ... Ou l'histoire de Belgique !!!! On ne sait pas d'où venait son gode froid, de Belgique ou de France :

_"On ne connaît pas avec certitude le lieu de naissance de Godefroy de Bouillon ; les thèses hésitent entre Boulogne-sur-Mer en France et Baisy-Thy en Belgique2."_

Source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godefroy_de_Bouillon


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ou l'histoire de Belgique !!!! On ne sait pas d'où venait son gode froid, de Belgique ou de France :
> 
> _"On ne connaît pas avec certitude le lieu de naissance de Godefroy de Bouillon ; les thèses hésitent entre Boulogne-sur-Mer en France et Baisy-Thy en Belgique2."_
> 
> Source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godefroy_de_Bouillon


C'est son Testament, que je préfère.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est son Testament, que je préfère.



Celui-là ???


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _"On ne connaît pas avec certitude le lieu de naissance de Godefroy de Bouillon ; les thèses hésitent entre Boulogne-sur-Mer en France et Baisy-Thy en Belgique2."_


A mon avis c'est baise-t-y, parce que avec un gode froid ça me semble raccord comme question à se poser


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Celui-là ???


Hé oui.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2016)

Il se bat pour ne pas toucher toutes ses indemnités


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2016)

C' est vrai, quoi... des fois je sorts pour aller acheter du café, et juste là que je marche dans la rue, soudain (!!!) j' ai une irrésistible envie....

Donc, çà peut être pratique.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2016)

Un photographe immortalise la journée d'un parc animalier en fusionnant 50 photos


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2016)

Moi, je vais d' abord aller au quai d' orsay (Me cultiver, un peu)...

Belle exposition

Et après je file a la cabine à New York (Et j' espère que le pilote va foncer!!)!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2016)

patlek a dit:


> ...Et après je file a la cabine à New York (Et j' espère que le pilote va foncer!!)!...



T'attendras ton tour !!!   J'y suis déjà et comme il fait froid, faut le temps que je "le" trouve ! ...  ...


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2016)

Le prend pas mal; si je te croise sortant de la cabine, je ne te serrerais pas la main.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2016)

En slip , il s'accroche au toit de sa voiture volée


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2016)

Mouhahahaha !

S'cusez moi, c'est nerveux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouhahahaha !
> 
> S'cusez moi, c'est nerveux.



Pfff ! Maintenant qu'ils ont trouvé un OS à ronger, ils vous ficheront peut-être la paix ... ...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2016)

il est né le divin enfant


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2016)

*Il trouve la mort en voulant sodomiser son âne*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Il trouve la mort en voulant sodomiser son âne*



En quelque sorte, un baudet rapage .....


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2016)

Ne jamais s'attaquer a plus "Puissant" que vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2016)

Bien fait pour lui ! Il a voulu payer la prestation du baudet avec un cheikh sans provision !


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2016)

Plus de plastique que de poisson en mer, en 2050


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus de plastique que de poisson en mer, en 2050


Heureusement les vers de farine sont là.

Voir aussi le post #29856


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus de plastique que de poisson en mer, en 2050



C'est vraiment des gros dégueulasses ces poissons ... peuvent pas prendre des sacs papier comme tout le monde !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus de plastique que de poisson en mer, en 2050



Il faut s'attendre à un renouveau de la nouvelle cuisine.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus de plastique que de poisson en mer, en 2050


Génial! On va bientôt pouvoir les pêcher près à congeler, déjà emballé dans leur sac plastique...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

De l' alcool garanti sans gueule de bois


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2016)

Elle se lave et devient rose  fluo


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle se lave et devient rose  fluo



C'est pas la seule à qui c'est arrivé, d'après le papier.
Ils devraient certainement revoir quelque chose dans leur emballage. Un truc à la Magritte : "Ceci n'est pas un savon".
Quand même, un truc qui peut te transformer en flamand rose irradié en une seule douche, ça doit pas être super bio...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

La grosse gaffe


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2016)

Tous les moyens sont bons


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Tous les moyens sont bons


Et comment on traduit cookies en français de Belgique? waffle?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2016)

Licenciée pour avoir oublié de scanner un pack de bières et deux sacs plastiques


"Carrefour, j'optimisme" qu'ils disent en ce moment.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Et comment on traduit cookies en français de Belgique? waffle?



 ... En Wallonie on dit "gauff" comme dans "gauff au suc", et en flandre on dit "wafel" (et pour l'extrême-droite de l'extrême-droite, c'est probablement "wafel SS" ...  ).

Pour les gauff, c'est par ici, et c'est du belge, bien évidemment :






​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2016)

Lego : une figurine en fauteuil roulant


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2016)

Ils volent un minitel


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2016)

Il se tire une balle... au nom de la science


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)

Le facteur jette 40 kilos de courrier


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2016)

on a enfin découvert pourquoi les compatriotes de ZEBIG étaient si fort en vélo


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2016)

Un bon voisin


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> on a enfin découvert pourquoi les compatriotes de ZEBIG étaient si fort en vélo



Ils ont déjà les excuses toutes prêtes :
"La cycliste de 19 ans, elle, a plaidé la méprise d'un mécanicien : _Ce n'était pas mon vélo, mais celui d'un ami, identique au mien._"

À l'insu de son plein gré. 

Il faut arrêter d'appeler le cyclisme un sport, annuler les compétitions et dissoudre toutes les fédérations. Cette blague à deux roue finit par fatiguer tout le monde.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2016)

Une passion macabre


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une passion macabre


Personnellement je trouve ça glauque, mais à la base j'ai déjà beaucoup de mal avec la taxidermie.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2016)

au tribunal parce qu'il confisque l'iphone de sa fille


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2016)

Le retour de Peggy la cochonne


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2016)

Ha! enfin!, je sui juste un ga an avance sur son ten.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2016)

Faut pas jouer au belge quand on n'est pas belge !!!!! 

http://www.dhnet.be/actu/monde/assa...ete-tuee-par-le-raid-56b08a023570b1fc10dfd268


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2016)

Haaaa... la Begique... ses plage de surf...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2016)

ça va peter


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Ha! enfin!, je sui juste un ga an avance sur son ten.


Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi tant de gens se sont énervés sur ces pauvres nénufars.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faut pas jouer au belge quand on n'est pas belge !!!!!
> 
> http://www.dhnet.be/actu/monde/assa...ete-tuee-par-le-raid-56b08a023570b1fc10dfd268



Dommage pour le chien. Le reste on s'en cogne. Ça n'intéresse que les journaleux et la racaille gauchiste.

Ils ont tiré dans le tas de merdes et ils ont bien eu raison. La ceinture d'explosifs elle n'était pas du RAID.

Les leçons à tirer de cet assaut appartiennent au RAID. Ça n'a rien à foutre dans la presse.

Un conseil pour les Belges : allez donc nettoyer Molenbeek et ne vous occupez pas tant de la façon dont on fait le ménage par chez nous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un conseil pour les Belges : allez donc nettoyer Molenbeek et ne vous occupez pas tant de la façon dont on fait le ménage par chez nous.



Euh ! C'était de l'humour !  ...


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2016)

L'humour belge, ça nettoie !


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! C'était de l'humour !  ...


On va dire que c'en était aussi de la part de Moonwalker. On rigole, quoi.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> On va dire que c'en était aussi de la part de Moonwalker. On rigole, quoi.



Pas sûr...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! C'était de l'humour !  ...


Je sais, mais pas envie de rire quand des gens mettent en jeu leurs vies pour assurer la sécurité de la Nation.

J'en ai surtout après les journalistes de ce type d'articles. Toi, rien que ton avatar vaut absolution plénière. Promis, on ne viendra pas uriner sur ton tapis. 


C'est facile de critiquer le RAID assis devant son écran. Qu'est-ce qu'ils savaient de ce qu'il y avait derrière la porte, à part des fanatiques prêts à tout ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Promis, on ne viendra pas uriner sur ton tapis.



J'en suis ravi !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2016)

Tout fout le camp


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tout fout le camp


Le nivellement continue.

http://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-po...re-de-l-education-04-02-2016-2015359_1886.php

Pendant ce temps, madame le ministre chante :
http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/najat...seillaise-a-l-ecole-04-02-2016-2015427_23.php

"défendre les libertés" surtout là où elles ne sont pas encore menacées. Parce qu'en direct à la TV, en présence du docte barbu, elle s'est soumise. Atavisme ?


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi tant de gens se sont énervés sur ces pauvres nénufars.


Et les éléfants?? Hein?!! Les éléfants!!!!!!!! LES ELEFANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*LES EEEELLLEEEEFFFFFFAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNTTTSSS !!!!!*


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2016)

Et les fans font faire la folle f*ê*te aux fous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le nivellement continue.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-po...re-de-l-education-04-02-2016-2015359_1886.php



C'est la nouvelle éducation : on se dit que les pauvres neuneus choux ne vont pas y arriver alors, plutôt que de chercher comment les aider à y arriver, on ramène à leur niveau ce qui semble un obstacle insurmontable.

C'est désespérant et ne pas rendre service aux pauvres neuneus choux car un jour ils se rendront compte que dans la vie on ne nous sert pas tout sur un plateau et qu'il faut parfois se battre pour y arriver. Mais quand tu arrives à surmonter un obstacle, tu en tires plus de satisfaction que quand on fait disparaître l'obstacle pour te faciliter la tâche.

Quant aux réformes de l'orthographe, quand nos gouvernants auront enfin compris qu'elles ne se décrètent pas, on aura fait d'énormes progrès. Et pour de ce qui est de cette énième réforme, j'ai comme dans l'idée qu'elle finira aux oubliettes.


----------



## Grug (5 Février 2016)

Et si on se renseignait un peu avant de l'ouvrir…


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

Grug a dit:


> Et si on se renseignait un peu avant de l'ouvrir…


Que veux-tu, il faudrait déjà faire l'effort de réfléchir... C'est tellement plus facile de s'énerver et dire que tout part à vau-l'eau. À croire que la langue et son orthographe n'ont jamais évolué auparavant.
Je ne souscris pas forcément aux arguments _en faveur_ des changements mais ces cris d'orfraie pour un malheureux _ph_ ou quelques accents qui s'évapore, c'est assez pathétique.

J'aimerais bien faire un sondage express pour savoir qui, parmi les défenseurs outragés du _nénuphar_, lit des textes dans leur(s) graphie(s) originale(s) (genre Saint-Simon, Pascal, Malebranche, Molière, Racine, Montaigne ou Rabelais : ne remontons pas trop loin (Joinville, Chrestien de Troyes)) plutôt que leur(s) graphie(s) régulièrement modernisée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne souscris pas forcément aux arguments _en faveur_ des changements mais ces cris d'orfraie pour un malheureux _ph_ ou quelques accents qui s'évapore, c'est assez pathétique.



Ce n'est pas pathétique, c'est simplement la constatation de la déliquescence de la société dans laquelle on vit !

La communication scripturale traditionnelle, bien structurée et avec une bonne orthographe est un signe de respect que l'on transmet à son correspondant ou à ses lecteurs.

Si les jeunes ne sont pas capables (ou si on ne leur en donne pas la possibilité) d'apprendre à écrire correctement sur les bases existantes, je ne vois pas ce que ces nouvelles règles vont ajouter, si ce n'est interrogation et confusion.

Je suis un conservateur rigide de l'écriture traditionnelle sans pour cela lire des textes anciens dans leur graphie originale - loin de là !

L'écriture peut et doit évoluer dans le sens de l'ajout de mots ou d'expressions nouvelles - je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient - quant à changer les règles existantes, c'est non !

Je ne supporte pas de lire des textes décousus pourris de fautes, surtout quand, à l'évidence, ces fautes proviennent d'un manque d'attention et de relecture.

En fait, je m'en fiche car c'est un combat d'arrière-garde ... Je doute qu'il y ait moyen de rattraper le coup !

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que mes enfants relisent 10 fois leurs SMS avant de me les envoyer ... Je suis intransigeant de ce côté ! 

Hé ouais ! Je me vante d'être "ouvert", mais pas sur tout !


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

Ne pas modifier les règles existantes. Mouarf.
Tu parles au passé simple ? Tu parles ou écris comme au temps de Marivaux ou Victor Hugo ? Si tu le crois, tu te trompes lourdement. 
Les règles n'ont eu de cesse d'évoluer, en fonction de l'usage (qui a toujours mis une bonne pression) ou de la volonté de normaliser (idem) et bien entendu en fonction du rapport de force entre les deux.

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette vision statique de la langue. On pourrait parler latin aussi bien (je ne suis pas forcément contre même si j'ai bien des problèmes avec les imparisyllabiques).

En fait, j'ai surtout l'impression que l'on confond la question de la langue et les problèmes d'éducation... [mes enfants nous écrivent de très bons SMS, bien orthographiés et écrits ; je me contrefous de ceux qu'ils envoient à leurs cop(a)in(e)s : toute la question est de leur apprendre à différencier les destinations]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2016)

la langue et l'orthografe (  ) évoluent "naturellement" c'est un fait et continueront d'évoluer mais je doute que ça se fasse avec des décrets gouvernementaux.


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> la langue et l'orthografe (  ) évoluent "naturellement" c'est un fait et continueront d'évoluer mais je doute que ça se fasse avec des décrets gouvernementaux.


C'est un mélange entre usage (_bottom up_) et normalisation (_top down_). Depuis un bon moment.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2016)

En fait, je suis très énervé sur cette question en ces temps-ci ... Accompagnant mes petits-enfants à l'école, je me suis aperçu qu'une information avait été affichée sur la porte d'entrée et sur cette affichette j'ai compté pas moins de 4 fautes d'orthographe ... 4 fautes d'orthographe à l'entrée d'une école (francophone) sur un avis qui devait compter tout au plus une dizaine de lignes !!!!! 

Alors, ce n'est pas "nénuphar" ou "nénufar" (arghhh !) qui va changer quoi que ce soit ... Le "moindre effort" et le "laisser-aller" s'érigent en valeurs fondamentales au vu et au su de tous et je trouve cela dommage.

En fait, je suis trop vieux pour l'évolution, mais nénufar ... C'est non !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2016)

Et le subjonctif, il est où le subjonctif ? Disparu, et y a pas grand monde qui s'en est aperçu...
L'autre jour je cherchais à en utiliser et j'en était bien incapable parce que j'en ai oublié la fonction...
L'indicatif c'est simple on vit avec, ça indique, l'impératif quand on donne un ordre et le conditionnel quand c'est moins sûr ou éventuel.
Mais le subjonctif ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2016)

Il eût été préférable que le subjonctif disparaisse complètement afin de ne pas compliquer la vie de nos petites têtes blondes trop occupées à "phonétiquer" sur facebook ! 

C'est beau un subjonctif imparfait !


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, je suis trop vieux pour l'évolution, mais nénufar ... C'est non !


Ben oui, mais bon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui, mais bon



 ... Salopiot ! ... Mais c'est un vieux nénuphar !


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, je suis trop vieux pour l'évolution, mais nénufar ... C'est non !


Nénufar NON

Nénénu OUI


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui, mais bon


En plus l'académicien écrit "connoît" et pas "connait". Le nul, il sait même pas conjuguer "connaître" au présent de l'indicatif...


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il eût été préférable que le subjonctif disparaisse complètement afin de ne pas compliquer la vie de nos petites têtes blondes trop occupées à "phonétiquer" sur facebook !
> 
> C'est beau un subjonctif imparfait !


Ce ne serait pas plutôt : "il eût été préférable que le subjonctif disparût complètement _etc._" (accord des temps) ?
Le subjonctif n'a pas disparu, on l'emploie même fréquemment ; c'est son imparfait qui est aux abonnés absents, souventes fois remplacé par le subjonctif présent. Et il faut dire que, hormis la troisième personne du singulier, il est devenu difficile de le placer dans une conversation sans passer pour un cuistre.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2016)

La ville de Nîmes en guerre contre la réforme de l'orthographe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2016)

c'est pas la réforme de l'orthographe qui fera que des gens cesseront de ne pas retenir ni de respecter une règle commune.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> . 4 fautes d'orthographe à l'entrée d'une école (francophone) sur un avis qui devait compter tout au plus une dizaine de lignes !!!!!



un complot flamand c'est certain !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2016)

Grug a dit:


> Et si on se renseignait un peu avant de l'ouvrir…



Qui décodera les décodeurs ?

N'est pas plus idiot que celui qui ne veut rien comprendre.

_La nouveauté, c'est le diktat du ministère sur les éditeurs, qui pourront à la rentrée prochaine orner leurs manuels d'un joli logo « Conforme à la nouvelle orthographe » sur des manuels dont le contenu sera, lui aussi, rénové. Dans un monde où le fromage et la crème fraîche (pardon : fraiche) sont allégés, le reste doit suivre._

Quant aux dénégations du ministère... il ment régulièrement à l'ensemble du corps enseignant.

Déjà, il n'y a pas de "réforme" de l'orthographe de 1990. À la base, il n'y a que des recommandations. Ceux qui parlent de "réforme" mentent. L'imposer aux éditeurs de manuels, c'est faire une réforme, une vraie, sournoisement. L'étape suivante est de faire la police dans les rectorats, comme avec la Réforme du collège.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/societe/...l-orthographe-le-coup-de-gueule-d-un-prof.php


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas plutôt : "il eût été préférable que le subjonctif disparût complètement _etc._" (accord des temps) ?



 ... Tu as raison ! ...  Pffffff ! je retourne de ce pas continuer ma sieste dans mon phauteuil !


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2016)

Mais lui, sait-il qu'il a épousé une, heuuuuuuuuu, chanteuse ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais lui, sait-il qu'il a épousé une, heuuuuuuuuu, chanteuse ?


Ils sont indécrottables.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ne pas modifier les règles existantes. Mouarf.
> Tu parles au passé simple ? Tu parles ou écris comme au temps de Marivaux ou Victor Hugo ? Si tu le crois, tu te trompes lourdement.
> Les règles n'ont eu de cesse d'évoluer, en fonction de l'usage (qui a toujours mis une bonne pression) ou de la volonté de normaliser (idem) et bien entendu en fonction du rapport de force entre les deux.
> 
> ...



Parler latin ? Les jeunes générations n'ont même plus l'occasion d'apprendre à le lire.

Il ne s'agit pas d'une vision statique de la langue. Il s'agit d'une attaque contre l'usage au nom de l'idéologie en œuvre au ministère.

Depuis 1990, coexistent deux orthographes. Pareillement tolérées. La traditionnelle et la recommandée, faussement dite "réformée".

L'usage, que tu places si haut, était le seul juge. Or, l'usage jusqu'à présent favorise toujours la forme traditionnelle. Favorise dans le choix, pas dans la sanction, puisque l'une et l'autre sont égales.

Qui vient mettre le souk dans tout cela si ce n'est le ministère par ses directives, qui sont des ordres, aux éditeurs ?

Ils veulent forcer les choses. Au nom de quoi ?

Voilà une vision de l'avenir que tu appelles de tes vœux : http://www.lexpress.fr/education/sa...francet-une-langue-pour-l-avenir_1757379.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais lui, sait-il qu'il a épousé une, heuuuuuuuuu, chanteuse ?



l'info date un peu mais on a eu un précédent avec le philosophe et la chanteuse (ils sont pas mariés, différence) :

http://www.metronews.fr/culture/que...-illustre-par-mylene-farmer/mokq!UgaeMwEUFUZ/


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parler latin ? Les jeunes générations n'ont même plus l'occasion d'apprendre à le lire.
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas d'une vision statique de la langue. Il s'agit d'une attaque contre l'usage au nom de l'idéologie en œuvre au ministère.
> 
> ...


Je n'appelle rien du tout parce que je continue d'écrire comme il me plaît et c'est plutôt à l'ancienne, un brin cuistre, je dois en convenir, en essayant de limiter _au minimum_ mes erreurs.
C'est simplement que d'une part je trouve que ces attitudes outragées sont autant de postures idéologiques que ce que vous dénoncez et que d'autre part, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.

Enfin, si (je cite) "*l'usage jusqu'à présent favorise toujours la forme traditionnelle*" je suppose que l'on devrait voir une belle orthographe fleurir un peu partout, y compris dans nos beaux forums. Ce qui me semble pour le moins douteux, même sur MacG (qui n'est pas le pire), et même parmi les plus âgés d'entre nous.
Mine de rien, en loucedé, je corrige plein de fautes d'orthographes ou de français, tant dans mes posts (snif ! pour mon ego) que dans ceux des autres ; je ne peux pas m'en empêcher... Et il y a du boulot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2016)

j'ai surtout l'impression que ça va faire le bizness des éditeurs scolaires cette affaire !

en tout cas une fois, y'a bien longtemps, j'ai essayé la dictée de pivot. La loose totale. D'autant qu'il y avait des mots que j'avais jamais entendu ! Mème pas en francique !


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'ai surtout l'impression que ça va faire le bizness des éditeurs scolaires cette affaire !
> 
> en tout cas une fois, y'a bien longtemps, j'ai essayé la dictée de pivot. La loose totale. D'autant qu'il y avait des mots que j'avais jamais entendu ! Mème pas en francique !


Oui, on se prend un coup au moral avec ce genre de dictée. En plus, il y a toujours des étrangers mieux placés que soi, un brin vexants 
Ça me fait penser que j'ai repéré un beau dictionnaire de françois médiéval établi par un _Japonais_ (Takeshi Matsumura). Ça continue de m'épater, ça...

On devrait tous passer le test du projet Voltaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'appelle rien du tout parce que je continue d'écrire comme il me plaît et c'est plutôt à l'ancienne, un brin cuistre, je dois en convenir, en essayant de limiter _au minimum_ mes erreurs.
> C'est simplement que d'une part je trouve que ces attitudes outragées sont autant de postures idéologiques que ce que vous dénoncez et que d'autre part, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.



La seule idéologie que je défende est la liberté. La liberté de s'instruire. La culture française pour tous car elle est notre héritage commun. Elle s'oppose au totalitarisme administratif des experts décavés du ministère et de leur sociologie bourdieusienne mal digérée. Ce qui est à l'œuvre ici, par la destruction de la langue, est une nouvelle étape dans la tentative d'escamotage de la culture classique qu'on juge élitiste. Elle aboutit à sa confiscation par une élite encore plus restreinte.

Et pour la remplacer par quoi ? Par la "culture" poubelle, où toutes choses sont égales et surtout insignifiantes.

Le conseil des programmes est dirigé par une bande d'idiots utiles du capitalisme qui transforment l'enseignement en fabrique à moutons prêts à tondre ou en chiens enragés prêts à abattre.

Alors, oui, s'élever contre ça en vaut la peine !



bompi a dit:


> Enfin, si (je cite) "*l'usage jusqu'à présent favorise toujours la forme traditionnelle*" je suppose que l'on devrait voir une belle orthographe fleurir un peu partout, y compris dans nos beaux forums. Ce qui me semble pour le moins douteux, même sur MacG (qui n'est pas le pire), et même parmi les plus âgés d'entre nous.
> Mine de rien, en loucedé, je corrige plein de fautes d'orthographes ou de français, tant dans mes posts (snif ! pour mon ego) que dans ceux des autres ; je ne peux pas m'en empêcher... Et il y a du boulot.



Ça n'a rien à voir avec la capacité à respecter la règle, comme le rappelle Chardon un peu plus haut, mais à quelle règle on se réfère.

La forme traditionnelle domine, dans les livres, les blogs, ou sur le forum. Tu reconnais toi-même écrire "plutôt à l'ancienne". On est dans une phase où les deux se marient, s'entre-croisent. Comme les générations.

Je dois être un des rares sur ce forum à encore écrire clef et non clé. Une petite préciosité qui disparaîtra avec moi. Je me bats régulièrement avec les verbes apparaître et disparaître (etc) et ce délicieux accent. Il paraît qu'ont a le droit les écrire sans. C'est recommandé ainsi depuis 1990. Je m'en contre-fiche, je continue ma gymnastique digitale sur le clavier à chaque fois. Ce que font les autres à ce sujet ne me chagrine pas.

Il suffit de laisser faire le temps et la forme la plus appropriée aux mœurs s'imposera d'elle-même.

Or, encore une fois, le ministère socialiste tente d'imposer à tous sa vérité révélée. C'est ça le scandale.

Ce n'est pas une question d'accent circonflexe mais une question de civilisation. Les socialistes installent la décadence de la culture française parce qu'ils sont incapables de la transmettre.


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

Au moins, pour clef, nous sommes deux. Ça disparaîtra avec celui de nous deux qui calanchera en dernier 

Le fait que le gouvernement soit (supposément) socialiste ne me paraît pas vraiment pertinent (il serait “autre chose” que ce serait un peu pareil, quand même). Et personne ne force réellement à changer ton orthographe.

Par ailleurs, le désir de norme en matière linguistique n’est pas nouveau dans notre beau pays, ni l’apanage de socialistes (ou supposés tels) du XXIème siècle.
C’est bien pour ça que je ne m’en préoccupe guère.

PS 1 : j’oubliais : clef est toujours en usage chez les musiciens.
PS 2 : les manuels scolaires avec lesquels j’ai appris le français devaient bien suivre une norme, eux-aussi, non ?


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2016)

Le mot _clé_ désigne un objet dont on se sert sans y penser outre mesure.
Mais le mot _clef_ m'intrigue et m'incite à admirer le mécanisme conçu et fabriqué par le serrurier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Or, encore une fois, le ministère socialiste tente d'imposer à tous sa vérité révélée. C'est ça le scandale.
> 
> Ce n'est pas une question d'accent circonflexe mais une question de civilisation. Les socialistes installent la décadence de la culture française parce qu'ils sont incapables de la transmettre.



t'es très en forme aujourd'hui !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et le subjonctif, il est où le subjonctif ? Disparu, et y a pas grand monde qui s'en est aperçu...
> L'autre jour je cherchais à en utiliser et j'en était bien incapable parce que j'en ai oublié la fonction...
> L'indicatif c'est simple on vit avec, ça indique, l'impératif quand on donne un ordre et le conditionnel quand c'est moins sûr ou éventuel.
> Mais le subjonctif ???



Le subjonctif est le mode de l'incertitude, de l'inaccompli, du possible, de l'hypothétique, du doute, du souhait, de la probabibilité, mais aussi de l'ordre et de la défense (« Si quelqu’un a quelque raison que ce soit de s’opposer à ce mariage, qu’il parle maintenant, ou se taise à jamais ! »).

Par ailleurs, sans subjonctif, on ne pourrait plus s'exclamer avec Charles Floquet : « Vive la Pologne, Monsieur ! ».
Ni s'amuser avec Cyrano : « Moi, monsieur, si j'avais un tel nez, il faudrait sur le champ que je me l'amputasse ! ».


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

Un exemple de prose classique française du XVIIè siècle :

_Descartes -_ «Méditations Métaphysiques», Première méditation, premier § :

« Il y a déjà quelque temps que je me suis aperçu, que dès mes premières années j'avais reçu quantité de fausses opinions pour véritables, et que ce que j'ai depuis fondé sur des principes si mal assurés, ne pouvait être que fort douteux et incertain; de façon qu'il me fallait entreprendre sérieusement une fois en ma vie, de me défaire de toutes les opinions que j'avais reçues jusques alors en ma créance, et commencer tout de nouveau dès les fondements, si je voulais établir quelque chose de ferme, et de constant dans les sciences. Mais cette entreprise me semblant être fort grande, _j'ai attendu que j'eusse atteint un âge qui fût si mûr, que je n'en pusse espérer d'autre après lui auquel je fusse plus propre à l'exécute_r: ce qui m'a fait différer si longtemps, que désormais je croirais commettre une faute, si j'employais encore à délibérer le temps qui me reste pour agir » (traduit du Latin par le _Duc de Luynes_, avec l'approbation de l'auteur - 1647).

_Descartes _n'a écrit aucun de ses traités philosophiques en Français, mais en Latin, qui était la langue européenne unique des idées pendant le Moyen-Âge, la Renaissance et l'Époque Classique. Le Français Classique du XVIIè siècle était une langue issue de la réforme normative du Moyen Français de la Renaissance, lui-même remplaçant de l'Ancien Français médiéval. Il est intéressant de noter, d'après l'exemple de _Descartes_, que l'emploi du subjonctif dans la Langue Classique se met en place par traduction française d'un modèle latin.

« Ce qui se pense bien s'énonce clairement » écrit _Boileau_, un des écrivains normateurs de la Langue Française Classique. Sentence dont la référence manifeste est le traité de _Descartes _reçu dans la traduction française du _Duc de Luynes_. Écrire un Français qui traduise l'ordonnancement des idées du Latin de _Descartes _ou encore : traduire en Français le modèle cartésien - voilà la mise en place de la Norme du Français Classique au XVIIè siècle.


----------



## Berthold (6 Février 2016)

Bof… Si j'aime et continue à utiliser l'orthographe et la grammaire telle que je les ai apprises, je trouve que tout ce vent fait beaucoup de raffut pour rien, ou pas grand chose.
Intéressant fil à lire, tiré d'un forum sur la langue française :





> Pour information aussi, voici les diverses orthographes des mots nénuphar et oignon au fil des éditions du Dictionnaire de l’Académie française :
> - en 1694 : nenufar (sans accent)
> - de 1762 à 1835 : nénufar
> - en 1932-35 : nénuphar
> ...



Et un article à lire sur le sujet :
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...xe-ne-va-pas-disparaitre_4859439_4355770.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2016)

hier soir je regardais une oeuvre cinématographique du grand réalisateur marc dorcel.
c'était sous-titré et là quel ne fut pas mon choc de lire :
"vas y chéri bouffe moi l'*ognon* !"

mais quelle dépravation !


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2016)

Ceci n'est pas une blague (à tabac)
☟​(avant la feuille de vigne) : _Adam_ « *né nu, phar*e » exhibe à _Ève_
(après la feuille de vigne) : _Adam_ « *né nu, far*d » exhibe à _Ève
_
Glose : comme on le sait, certaines terminaisons s'usent avec l'usage. Dans le cas présent, il est resté le *nénuphar* (version d'avant la  et la connaissance du Bien et du Mal : _Adam_ « connaissait » _Ève_ en toute simplicité biblique) & le *nénufar* (version d'après la  et la connaissance du Bien et du Mal : _Adam_ « connaît » _Ève_ sous la couette).​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> hier soir je regardais une oeuvre cinématographique du grand réalisateur marc dorcel.
> c'était sous-titré et là quel ne fut pas mon choc de lire :
> "vas y chéri bouffe moi l'*ognon* !"
> 
> mais quelle dépravation !



Je suis zoutré !!!!!


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> hier soir je regardais une oeuvre cinématographique du grand réalisateur marc dorcel.
> c'était sous-titré et là quel ne fut pas mon choc de lire :
> "vas y chéri bouffe moi l'*ognon* !"
> 
> mais quelle dépravation !


Avec un i (un nid) c'eut été plus mieux


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Bof… Si j'aime et continue à utiliser l'orthographe et la grammaire telle que je les ai apprises, je trouve que tout ce vent fait beaucoup de raffut pour rien, ou pas grand chose.
> Intéressant fil à lire, tiré d'un forum sur la langue française :
> 
> Et un article à lire sur le sujet :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...xe-ne-va-pas-disparaitre_4859439_4355770.html


Article déjà cité.

Et le problème n'est pas là, comme ils feignent de le croire.

Le problème est la pression inédite du ministère sur les éditeurs pour imposer sa doxa du moins disant culturel.


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2016)

Actualité : au stade de France match de rugby Hollande-Italie


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2016)

Un record pour une Ferrari


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2016)

Tiens, un nouveau sophiste…

_On ne peut pas se targuer de moralité quand on est contre le commerce des organes._
Jean Tirole, Prix Alfred Nobel de la Banque de Suède, conférence à l'Académie des Sciences morales et politiques, 11 janvier 2016.

Voir le commentaire qu'en fait Frédéric Dessort sur son blog : https://ouvertures.wordpress.com/2016/01/24/tirole-thuriferaire-du-marche/


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Février 2016)

Il a pété les plombs, ce monsieur Tirole, où il a toujours véhiculé ce genre d'idéologie ? Joli prix Nobel.
Au nom de l'économie de marché, une société doit donc s'assoir sur toutes ses valeurs, et je passe sur les plus pauvres transformés en réservoirs d'organes des plus riches, c'est juste effarant.
Sans compter des affirmations tout à fait discutables telles que "les gens devraient vendre leur sang plutôt que le donner, car il y aura ainsi plus de sang sur le marché".


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2016)

Disons qu’il vaut quand même mieux lire en entier ce qu’il dit que la seule phrase ci-dessus, pour essayer de poser le problème dans sa complexité. Un peu en-dessous de la phrase citée par Cratès, on trouve ceci :


> Plutôt que d’adopter sans réfléchir une posture morale condamnant a priori le marché, il est préférable d’analyser nos tabous moraux ; cette analyse revêt un caractère décisif pour la conception d’une bonne  politique publique, et se révèle bien plus utile et efficace qu’une attitude émotive fondée sur nos sentiments
> moraux comme l’indignation.


Et là, je ne suis pas contre cette démarche-là. Ce qui n’implique nullement (je le précise parce que je sens bien qu’il vaut mieux que je le fasse, les raccourcis étant rapidement pris…) d’être d’accord avec les marchés évoqués (organe, sexe, drogue, va savoir quoi…)
Je n’ai pas encore eu le temps de lire toute l’intervention mais il y a de quoi passer sa soirée de samedi à ratiociner façon philosophie morale (si on n’a pas envie de regarder The Voice, évidemment), un peu comme un exercice de _disputatio_ à l’ancienne.
Ce qui est plus intéressant, à mes yeux, que de se contenter de jeter l’anathème.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2016)

Sauver par une autruche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> un peu comme un exercice de _disputatio_ à l’ancienne.



C'est justement ce que ne fait pas Tirole. Il ne peut y avoir de débat lorsqu'on se cantonne dans la caricature ou le déni des arguments des contradicteurs. Tirole affecte de considérer comme démontré que l'argumentaire des adversaires de la marchandisation du corps humain se limite à mettre en avant une indignation morale à courte vue, incapable de percevoir les effets pervers de ses interdits. Mais il ne peut maintenir cette illusion qu'à condition de minimiser ou d'ignorer les propres effets pervers de la rationalité de marché qu'il préconise.

Exemple de passage typique de ses méthodes de citation :

_[...] comme l’expliquait Pierre Bourdieu, l’économie du don et du contredon implique une relation de dépendance, voire de domination du donateur sur le donataire dans le cadre d’une relation de générosité sans calcul, qui peut se traduire par une violence entre les acteurs. Le dogme du renforcement du lien social est donc aussi à questionner. Car une distension du lien social a indéniablement des effets positifs et souhaitables. Le marché nous apprend par exemple à interagir et à connaître des étrangers. Le marché rend moins dépendant d’un prestataire, d’un acteur, d’un monopole. Montesquieu parlait ainsi du « doux commerce »._​La référence à Bourdieu, qui aurait vomi les conceptions libérales de Tirole, relève de l'escroquerie intellectuelle. La lecture par le même Tirole de la notion maussienne du don et du contredon est parfaitement réductrice et les conséquences qu'il tire du constat de bon sens que tout renforcement du lien social n'est pas bon en soi sont parfaitement abusives. Quant à prétendre que le marché rend moins dépendant d'un prestataire, d'un acteur, d'un monopole_, _en s'appuyant sur Montesquieu_, _comme si la réflexion sur les limites de l'économie de marché n'avait pas un peu progressé depuis le XVIIIe siècle, c'est juste grotesque, mais cela peut passer lorsqu'on s'exprime devant un public ignorant d'économie ou déjà totalement acquis à ces thèses (Michel Pébereau, membre de l'Académie des Sciences morales et politiques depuis 2007... Pour les liens incestueux établis entre le monde de la finance et l'École d’économie de Toulouse dirigée par Tirole, les abonnés peuvent se référer à ce qu'en révèle Laurent Mauduit sur _Mediapart_). En gros, puisque le marché, c'est la paix et le progrès ; s'opposer à la marchandisation du corps humain (ou au système des droits à polluer, comme sur le marché du carbone), c'est forcément être pour la guerre et l'obscurantisme.

La conception que Tirole se fait des effets bienfaisants de la concurrence et de la liberté du marché ne s'étend pourtant pas jusqu'au domaine des idées, du moins lorsque la position monopolistique de celles qu'il défend pourrait en être menacée, d'où ses interventions vigoureuses pour maintenir la position dominante de la pensée économique orthodoxe issue du courant néoclassique dans le monde universitaire :
_La domination des orthodoxes stérilise le débat public_


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2016)

Il croit avoir tué sa femme, elle débarque à son enterrement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> _[...] comme l’expliquait Pierre Bourdieu, l’économie du don et du contredon implique une relation de dépendance, voire de domination du donateur sur le donataire dans le cadre d’une relation de générosité sans calcul, qui peut se traduire par une violence entre les acteurs. Le dogme du renforcement du lien social est donc aussi à questionner. Car une distension du lien social a indéniablement des effets positifs et souhaitables. Le marché nous apprend par exemple à interagir et à connaître des étrangers. Le marché rend moins dépendant d’un prestataire, d’un acteur, d’un monopole. Montesquieu parlait ainsi du « doux commerce »._​




quel charabia...

c'est pas de l'économie c'est de la théologie ce truc. Le marché, nouvelle religion.
et ce monsieur a-t-il déjà dirigé une boite ? (oui je vois venir, je vais me faire traiter de poujado  )​


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est justement ce que ne fait pas Tirole. Il ne peut y avoir de débat *lorsqu'on se cantonne dans la caricature ou le déni des arguments des contradicteurs*. <...>


Absolument d'accord avec toi.


Le Chardon a dit:


> <...>c'est pas de l'économie c'est de la théologie ce truc. Le marché, nouvelle religion.
> et ce monsieur a-t-il déjà dirigé une boite ? (oui je vois venir,* je vais me faire traiter de poujado*  )


La question est légitime (quand on voit tous les donneurs de bons conseils qui ont été de piètres dirigeants ou qui ne s'y sont surtout pas risqué).
D'un autre côté, tous autant que nous sommes avons un avis sur un peu tout (exemple : le présent fil et pleins d'autre dans rien que dans nos forums) et cela ne nous dérange guère. C'est un peu l'arroseur arrosé, quoi.


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2016)

J'en connais qui se sont essayé à l'entrepreneuriat, ont échoué (y'a pas de honte à ca) et maintenant font des conférences pour expliquer ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire pour réussir (en arguant de leur propre expérience d'échec)
"Si vous voulez réussir ne faites surtout pas ceci ou cela! Je peux témoigner que si vous le faites, vous allez droit à l'échec"

Et ça marche.... Conférences en entreprise, en école de commerce, publications de bouquins...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, tous autant que nous sommes avons un avis sur un peu tout (exemple : le présent fil et pleins d'autre dans rien que dans nos forums) et cela ne nous dérange guère. C'est un peu l'arroseur arrosé, quoi.



comme disait le regretté coluche : "il a des idées sur tout, il a surtout des idées" !

mais cela dit y a une différence de taille : nos avis ne sont que des avis de quidams sur un forum. C'est comme le bistrot du commerce où on s'en va boire un demi après le taf et discuter le bout de gras avec les potes. Nous n'avons pas droit à des honneurs et à de gros émoluments pour aller faire les donneurs de leçons dans des conf à 10 000 roros !

leur talent réside là dedans : ce sont de très bons vendeurs. Je crois qu'ils pourraient mème vendre des capotes usagées à des bonnes soeurs !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

Un dessin dans la neige


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

Elle pratique l'haltérophilie vaginale


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> quel charabia...
> 
> c'est pas de l'économie c'est de la théologie ce truc. Le marché, nouvelle religion.
> et ce monsieur a-t-il déjà dirigé une boite ? (oui je vois venir, je vais me faire traiter de poujado  )​



Poujado !

Voilà, c'est fait.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2016)

Le QI de votre chien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2016)

Bonne année !

http://www.rtl.fr/actu/societe-fait...ttendre-de-l-annee-du-singe-de-feu-7781765727


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Poujado !
> 
> Voilà, c'est fait.



merci patron !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le QI de votre chien



J'en ai discuté avec mon chien. Il ne croit pas trop à la fiabilité de ces tests.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2016)

Amusant ou pas ?
Très américain en tous cas. Même le Gorafi n'a pas osé.


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Amusant ou pas ?
> Très américain en tous cas. Même le Gorafi n'a pas osé.


Il devrait également demander réparation au constructeur de son arme de service!
Si ces armes n'étaient pas aussi efficaces, il aurait sans doute été moins traumatisé, le pôvre...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Amusant ou pas ?
> Très américain en tous cas. Même le Gorafi n'a pas osé.


Il a raison. Salauds de pauvres ! Aucune considération pour les forces de l'ordre. Tout ces noirs qui se jettent au devant les balles de la police pour faire parler d'eux, c'est répugnant.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2016)

Dormir chez Van Gogh


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dormir chez Van Gogh


On y dort sur ses deux oreilles.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2016)

bompi a dit:


> On y dort sur ses deux oreilles.



La premiere heure


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2016)

En librairie actuellement 





​


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2016)

ici un libraire marrant !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> ici un libraire marrant !



Pas vendeur , mais libraire


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2016)

Rangez les maillots de bain, ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2016)

A quel chien vous ressemblez ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2016)

Un courrier du RSI qui remonte le moral


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qui décodera les décodeurs ?
> 
> N'est pas plus idiot que celui qui ne veut rien comprendre.
> 
> ...


Je suis sidéré de voir à quel point on est d'accord. Jusqu'à la formule "qui décodera les décodeurs", d'ailleurs.
En même temps, ça revient à être d'accord sur des faits (et sur leur interprétation aussi, c'est vrai pour ce qui est du mensonge).


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2016)

Sinon pour Bompi, le problème est précisément que les partisans de cette réforme osent se targuer d'être du côté de l'usage alors même qu'ils s'assoient précisément dessus et passent par des voies souterraines.


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon pour Bompi, le problème est précisément que les partisans de cette réforme osent se targuer d'être du côté de l'usage alors même qu'ils s'assoient précisément dessus et passent par des voies souterraines.


C'est bien possible. Encore que la lecture quotidienne de mes courriels, de sites webs francophones et de divers livres m'enjoint une certaine prudence sur ce point : quand même ceux qui sont censés écrire potablement truffent leurs textes de fautes de français, de syntaxe, d'orthographe, d'un peu de tout, on peut _éventuellement_ se dire que l'usage n'est pas ce que l'on souhaiterait qu'il fût.  Encore une fois, je ne suis ni en faveur ni en défaveur, je m'en tamponne : mon "usage" ne changera pas pour ça (c'est mon côté vieux con, parfaitement assumé).

Toutefois, il y a quelque chose qui m'intrigue dans tout ça, en-dehors de toute polémique (et le sujet, dans notre beau pays, les fait surgir à la vitesse de la lumière) : j'ai appris le français avec des instituteurs puis des professeurs qui avaient des manuels, lesquels devaient bien, peu ou prou, respecter une norme d'écriture. Je suppose par exemple que Messieurs Lagarde et Michard n'écrivaient pas n'importe comment et que leurs livres étaient _corrigés_, et l'on corrige par rapport à un ensemble de règles.
Bref : ces règles, elles ne venaient pas de nulle part ? Elles étaient suivies, certes, mais elles ont aussi été édictées. Par qui, comment ?

Parce que je veux bien croire plein de choses, mais que le problème soit nouveau, j'ai du mal (et, je le redis, la riche histoire de la graphie du français qui est passionnante et que je connais un peu, m'incite à garder une certaine mesure dans mes réactions).


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2016)

Un usage par ailleurs considéré comme normal (répondant à certaines normes reconnues par des personnes reconnues  elles-mêmes comme des autorités, c'est d'ailleurs un des rôles en France, théoriquement, de l'Académie). Il y a l'usage et il y a ce qui passe dans les dictionnaires. Or ici on avait demandé aux croulants sages de présenter des propositions de réformes avant même que quiconque se soit avisé de les utiliser.
Usage + chez "les meilleurs". Vieux système de la doxographie raisonnable qu'on trouve aussi bien chez Aristote que chez Descartes.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2016)

C'est beau l'amour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2016)

http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/02/13/i...anes-genitaux-de-son-violeur-2273166-4776.php


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2016)

Les Pays-Bas créent une «banque du caca»


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2016)

retour vers le futur

Au cas où ça serait corrigé...


> *Paris. Quatre mairies d'arrondissement fusionneront en 2010*



(bon ce n'est que dans le titre)


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> retour vers le futur
> 
> Au cas où ça serait corrigé...
> 
> ...


C'était le #30000 sous influence des ondes graviratationnelles qui se sont trompées de monde, l'info était relative à l'autre monde.
Ici nous sommes en #30001 au lycée de l'espace.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2016)

Allez vous continuer à prendre l'avion ?


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Allez vous continuer à prendre l'avion ?


Toutes mes félicitations au type qui a réussi à vendre cette idée à une chaine de télé.
Je vois pas l’intérêt, je vois pas la finalité mais visiblement la chaine est prête à payer pour ça.
Je suis épaté.


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2016)

En parallèle vont-ils dresser les pilotes à flairer les bagages et détecter les produits illicites?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> En parallèle vont-ils dresser les pilotes à flairer les bagages et détecter les produits illicites?



Le métier de pilote est déjà assez dangereux comme cela ... Surtout pour ceux qui pourraient confondre "empiler des culotttes" avec  ... ... ... ... ... (je vous laisse deviner, mais c'est trop facile !) ...  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Allez vous continuer à prendre l'avion ?



c'est bizarre on n'est pas un 1er avril pourtant. 
sont dingues ces rosbifs.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Allez vous continuer à prendre l'avion ?


Entre un chien et un pilote humain bourré, j'hésite.


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Entre un chien et un pilote humain *bourré*, j'hésite.


Ou dépressif (voire les deux).
Mais il vaut mieux qu'il n'y ait pas d'autre animal à bord, si on veut qu'il se concentre bien sur son boulot.

Ça donne fichtrement envie de s'abonner à Sky, tout ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Allez vous continuer à prendre l'avion ?



On ne saurait faire confiance à un chien pour piloter un avion. Surtout un chien bourré.


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2016)

Moi, je viens de voir le film des Peanut et j'ai maintenant entièrement confiance en un chien pilote. Du moment où il pilote une niche et non un avion.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2016)

Une herbe provoque la panique en Australie


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une herbe provoque la panique en Australie


Cela fait penser à un vieil épisode de la 4ème dimension où (aux USA, _of course_) des virevoltants aliens (des _tumbleweeds_, quoi) viennent troubler la quiétude de paisibles Étazuniens...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Février 2016)

Les Schtroumpfs sont de sortie .... 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/regions/bru...raite-des-policiers-de-schtroumpfs?id=9216950


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Février 2016)

Est-ce qu'on a le droit de lire des BD de Peyo en prison ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Février 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on a le droit de lire des BD de Peyo en prison ?



Non ! Depuis que les autorités se sont aperçues que le Grand Schtroumpf est un vieux barbu !


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2016)

et pour écrire "Correctionnelle" avec un seul "N" et un seul "L", on risque quoi?


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2016)

Un problème de réforme de l'orthographe ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> et pour écrire "Correctionnelle" avec un seul "N" et un seul "L", on risque quoi?



On est  en Belgique hein ! Dans le haut de la pancarte, c'est en français et dans le bas c'est en flamand ... et en flamand, "correctionele" est bien orthographié ...


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2016)

Ah ok.... Je voyais ça plus compliqué le flamand.
Comme quoi, on se fait parfois de fausses idées!


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah ok.... Je voyais ça plus compliqué le flamand.
> Comme quoi, on se fait parfois de fausses idées!


Ouaip. En fait, les Wallons y mettent de la mauvaise volonté. C'est flagrant. 

En France, il y a plein de djeun's qui écrivent flamand et qui ne le savent pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2016)

Une chaîne de supermarchés britannique retire de ses rayons les croissants incurvés

Ils seraient, paraît-il, trop difficiles à tartiner pour les consommateurs britanniques.

Certains se vexent…


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

S'il est possible (comme le remarquait _Spinoza_) de concevoir un Chien sans "aboiement" (parce que l'aboiement est un accident qui n'appartient pas à l'« essence » éternelle du Chien) ; on ne peut concevoir un Croissant sans "courbure" (parce que la courbure est un attribut qui appartient aussi nécessairement à l'« essence » du Croissant que l'arc à l'« essence » géométrique du Cercle).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> S'il est possible (comme le remarquait _Spinoza_) de concevoir un Chien sans "aboiement" (parce que l'aboiement est un accident qui n'appartient pas à l'« essence » éternelle du Chien) ; on ne peut concevoir un Croissant sans "courbure" (parce que la courbure est un attribut qui appartient aussi nécessairement à l'« essence » du Croissant que l'arc à l'« essence » géométrique du Cercle).



Pour ceux qui ne parlent pas le macomaniac : en gros, le croissant est cartésien, tandis que le clébard ne l'est pas.


----------



## loustic (20 Février 2016)

Pire encore, comment supporter l'odeur de l'essence du croissant !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> en gros, le croissant est cartésien, tandis que le clébard ne l'est pas.



☝︎
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


=> développement argumenté :

[CRATÈS_INSIDE]Or, les Anglois sont anti-cartésiens (école empiriste). Ils aiment par conséquent les chiens. Pas se tartiner du _Descartes_ au _breakfast_. Ils veulent donc des croissants qui ont la queue droite _du chien _...[/CRATÉS_INSIDE]​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2016)

Une escapade au fritkot


----------



## r e m y (20 Février 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Une chaîne de supermarchés britannique retire de ses rayons les croissants incurvés


C'est donc pour ca qu'ils veulent quitter l'Europe? Pour ne plus avoir à supporter nos croissants en forme de croissant?


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Février 2016)

Et si tu veux mon avis (manière faux-cul de donner son avis sans qu'on nous le demande), qu'ils se tirent.
On a pas idée de vouloir tartiner un croissant.


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne parlent pas le macomaniac : en gros, le croissant est cartésien, tandis que le clébard ne l'est pas.


Au bistrot du coin à côté de l'école, mon adorable toutou, applelé Scolastique, se régale de croissants cartésiens.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2016)

... Les petites kékettes font führer en ces temps-ci ... 

http://www.nordeclair.be/1497900/ar...u-fuehrer-adolf-hitler-avait-un-micropenis-de


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2016)

C'est beau l'amour


----------



## PHILBX (26 Février 2016)

*Un nourrisson, poignardé à plusieurs reprises puis enterré vivant avant d'être secouru par une passante, est désormais "hors de danger" à l’hôpital de Khon Kaen.*
*
http://www.lepetitjournal.com/bangk...e-apres-avoir-ete-poignarde-et-enterre-vivant*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Février 2016)

Euh ! Ce n'était pas une bonne idée ... ... ...

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mon...ar-elle-meurt-etouffee-par-un-concombre.dhtml

ps : encore un coup de @LeConcombreMaske  !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Ce n'était pas une bonne idée ... ... ...
> 
> http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mon...ar-elle-meurt-etouffee-par-un-concombre.dhtml
> 
> ps : encore un coup de @LeConcombreMaske  !



étrange , j'aurais pas pensé a le mettre dans la bouche ce concombre


----------



## patlek (26 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Ce n'était pas une bonne idée ... ... ...
> 
> http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mon...ar-elle-meurt-etouffee-par-un-concombre.dhtml
> 
> ps : encore un coup de @LeConcombreMaske  !



Moi, je dis qu'avec un micro concombre, çà ne serait pas arrivé.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je dis qu'avec un micro concombre, çà ne serait pas arrivé.



Un cornichon ?
Attention, c'est âpre un cornichon...


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Février 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un cornichon ?
> Attention, c'est âpre un cornichon...



Ça me rappelle l'histoire de cette dame qui avait le clito comme un cornichon...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2016)

On a les mêmes sources...


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2016)

C'était votre maman ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2016)

loustic a dit:


> C'était votre maman ?


Va savoir !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2016)

9 perles dans une moule


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2016)

Quel joli collier en perspective
avec des frites
et la moule en pendentif.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Février 2016)




----------



## lamainfroide (29 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>


Je serais plutôt tenté de dire "Pauvre vache".


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



Si tu n'a pas vu le film Le petit Quinquin de Bruno Dumont (en 4 épisodes en ce moment sur Arte), je te le conseille, tu comprendras...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Février 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si tu n'a pas vu le film Le petit Quinquin de Bruno Dumont (en 4 épisodes en ce moment sur Arte), je te le conseille, tu comprendras...



 ... J'ai vu et j'ai adoré !


----------



## Romuald (29 Février 2016)

Notre Donald Trump à nous qu'on a


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Février 2016)

Origami et innovations technologiques révolutionnaires


----------



## r e m y (29 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Notre Donald Trump à nous qu'on a


Ils ont Donald et nous tout juste Riri, Fifi ou Loulou...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Février 2016)

Ça promet en Novembre. Ils auront le choix entre une demi-gâteuse et un psychopathe. Je sens qu'il va être en de bonnes mains, le code nucléaire…


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Février 2016)

Nuda veritas

Paraît-il...


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nuda veritas
> 
> Paraît-il...


Je suis absolument choqué...
Pourquoi ont-elles des vestes ?

Heureusement que pour attirer le spectateur il ne faut pas se mettre une plume dans le fion.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2016)

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de vaseline ?


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de vaseline ?


Uniquement si tu peux te prévaloir d'une autorisation d'usage!

Dans le même ordre d'idée je suggère un amendement au code civil interdisant toute demande de réparation en cas de meurtre avec une arme pour laquelle on possédait un permis en bonne en due forme.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2016)

Ah la la ces jeunes, ils ne comprennent vraiment rien à rien


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2016)

En même temps, quand on baptise une loi "El Connerie", on peut s'attendre des réactions de défiance, non?


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> En même temps, quand on baptise une loi "El Connerie", on peut s'attendre des réactions de défiance, non?


La loi, on en pense ce qu'on veut (du mal ou du bien) mais il faudrait éviter de se foutre des patronymes, ça n'est pas sport et c'est hors sujet.

Quant au gars du Medef, il me semble qu'il se trompe : ce n'est pas brillant en France mais c'est encore pire dans d'autres pays  (cette page donne des chiffres qui me paraissent corrects).


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> En même temps, quand on baptise une loi "El Connerie", on peut s'attendre des réactions de défiance, non?



Suppôt de Debré...


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mars 2016)

"Mais ne mettons pas en défaut cette loi qui au contraire va donner plus de flexibilité, plus de souplesse, pour pouvoir s'insérer sur le marché de l'emploi de façon plus pérenne"
M'est avis que ce type dit vrai. Plus de flexibilité et de souplesse va permettre une insertion de façon plus pérenne.
Je n'aurais qu'un conseil chers amis : "Ne serrez pas les fesses, ça n'en ferait que plus mal."


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2016)

Simple curiosité : quelqu'un l'a lu, ce projet de loi ? (de mon côté, la réponse est non, je n'ai pas pris le temps...)


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Simple curiosité : quelqu'un l'a lu, ce projet de loi ? (de mon côté, la réponse est non, je n'ai pas pris le temps...)


Pas le projet, mais ce qu'en disent les journaux, de droite et de gauche histoire d'avoir un avis pas trop biaisé. Et mon avis est que ça pourrait marcher si les 'patrons' jouaient le jeu. Mais quand on voit comment ils ont dévoyé tous les dispositifs mis en route pour relancer l'emploi en échange de concessions qui leur étaient faites, je ne crois pas une seconde à la viabilité du truc. La, je ne vois comme conséquences qu'un accroissement de la précarité de l'emploi et la multiplication des travailleurs pauvres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> […] ça pourrait marcher si les 'patrons' jouaient le jeu. Mais quand on voit comment ils ont dévoyé tous les dispositifs mis en route pour relancer l'emploi en échange de concessions qui leur étaient faites, je ne crois pas une seconde à la viabilité du truc. La, je ne vois comme conséquences qu'un accroissement de la précarité de l'emploi et la multiplication des travailleurs pauvres.



Entièrement d'accord avec ta conclusion.

Le problème central cependant n'est pas l'égoïsme des patrons. C'est plutôt la réflexion économique sous-jacente à ce type de réformes qui est faussée. Il est impossible de soutenir que les patrons aimeraient aujourd'hui embaucher en masse mais y rechignent parce que le travail est trop cher et que le droit du travail leur refuse la flexibilité dont ils ont besoin. Le fait essentiel est qu'il n'y a pas de perspectives de croissance et aucune certitude quant à l'avenir. Embaucher plus ou faire travailler plus ceux qui ont déjà un emploi (la contradiction entre l'un et l'autre semble avoir échappé à certains…) pour quoi faire ? Pour répondre à quelle demande nationale ou mondiale actuelle ou à venir, alors que la zone euro végète et que l'économie chinoise s'essouffle ?

Le taux d'utilisation des capacités de production dans l'industrie française reste inférieur aujourd'hui à ce qu'il était dans les années 90 et il est en baisse, avec des hauts et des bas, depuis 2001. Comme à l'accoutumée, les industriels, en ce début d'année, sont bien plus nombreux à signaler des problèmes liés à une demande insuffisante plutôt que des difficultés à satisfaire l'offre (http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/info-rapide.asp?id=12).

Bref, tant qu'il n'y a pas de perspective de sortie de crise, aucune amélioration de la "flexibilité" du marché du travail ne peut produire de résultats décisifs. Il ne peut s'agir que d'un phénomène d'accompagnement d'une reprise que l'on attend comme le Messie. Les effets pervers contrebalanceront par ailleurs largement les effets vertueux des mesures prises. Prétendre faire travailler jusqu'à 10h par jour des apprentis de moins de 18 ans, c'est peut-être bien pour faire du fric, mais cela peut aussi contribuer à accroître les arrêts de maladie et les accidents du travail ; on comprend que le MEDEF, comme l'a fait savoir Pierre Gattaz, soit favorable à l'accueil de migrants prêts à se tuer à la tâche pour un salaire de misère… Quelle sera d'ailleurs la prochaine étape dans cette "modernisation" du droit du travail ? Rétablir le travail des enfants, comme au XIXe siècle ? Appliquer en France le "modèle social" quatari ? Je ne caricature pas : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/france/t...rvention-cash-du-pdg-d-air-france_852497.html

Ne désespérons pas de l'imagination de nos élites dirigeantes :
Donald Trump inspire les leaders de la droite française décomplexée


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2016)

Que c'est compliqué pour un dimanche soir, Cratès…

Peaceful memorial rally in Ann Arbor honors lives of 63 deer killed


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Que c'est compliqué pour un dimanche soir, Cratès…



J'avoue... Mais il vaut mieux lire ça un dimanche soir que de se le prendre dans la face un lundi matin. 

Quant à cet article sur le _Peaceful Memorial Rally_ de Ann Arbor, ceux qui ne lisent pas l'anglais pourraient aussi se demander à quoi il cerf. Ou même le considérer avec des daims.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> ...ceux qui ne lisent pas l'anglais pourraient aussi se demander à quoi il cerf. Ou même le considérer avec des daims.



Bravo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bravo.


Je plussoie !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2016)

Je connaissais le "trou normand", mais le "trou de la gloire" ... Non !  

http://www.nordeclair.be/1506591/ar...rain&utm_campaign=crossmedia&obref=obinsource


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2016)

C'est vieux comme le monde, le _glory hole_...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vieux comme le monde, le _glory hole_...



P...... ! Il m'a fallu 66 ans pour savoir ce que c'était .... Au moins, je ne mourrai pas idiot !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> P...... ! Il m'a fallu 66 ans pour savoir ce que c'était .... Au moins, je ne mourrai pas idiot !



Et tu ne sera pas seul


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2016)

Moi je serais plutôt "Morning glory"


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> P...... ! Il m'a fallu 66 ans pour savoir ce que c'était .... Au moins, je ne mourrai pas idiot !


C'est un compatriote à toi, Sam Garbarski, qui me fit découvrir cette glorieuse pratique en 2005 car j'ai eu l'heur de travailler sur son film "Irina Palm" où une sexagénaire n'avait trouvé d'autre occupation que de mettre la main à la patte dans ce genre d'endroit.
Un film (non pornographique) à voir d'ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2016)

L'un des _glory holes_ les mieux conservés du monde antique est celui du Panthéon de Rome.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2016)

J'ai un livre japonais sur le sujet que j'ai acheté il y a plus de 20 ans : *Araki: Tokyo Lucky Hole *de* Nobuyoshi Araki*, un photographe japonais spécialisé dans les perversions de ses contemporains.

Trés instructif en son temps.





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2016)

Je constate avec plaisir que le "glory hole" vous inspire ... bande de petits salopiots !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2016)

Et moi le prétexte culturel...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2016)

gwen a dit:


> les perversions



ah tout de suite les grands mots !


----------



## Berthold (11 Mars 2016)

Le meilleur moyen de rester riche, c'est de ne pas dépenser son fric…


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2016)

Dans le même genre, on a ça : IKEA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ah tout de suite les grands mots !



Tout à fait. Quelle perversion y a-t-il à aimer les femmes poulpeuses ?  

Hokusai : _Tako to ama_

Par ailleurs, si vous cherchez quelqu'un pour améliorer votre orthographe, je suis disponible. C'est parfois utile :

Des pirates informatiques échouent à voler un milliard de dollars à cause d’une faute d’orthographe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2016)

Problème de taille


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2016)

Hé ouais ! ...  ... C'est ça la Belgique ! 

http://www.nordeclair.be/1511381/ar...rain&utm_campaign=crossmedia&obref=obinsource


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2016)

Bravo les Belges !
Vous au moins, vous ne craignez pas de rendre intéressante une quelconque oeuvre d'art !
Tous artistes !
Tous artistes !
Tous artistes !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2016)

La Poste embauche 18 moutons


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Poste embauche 18 moutons


Ca fait déjà un moment que les postiers ont le sentiment de se faire tondre la laine sur le dos.... cette fois le message de la direction est clair!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Tout à fait. Quelle perversion y a-t-il à aimer les femmes poulpeuses ?
> 
> Hokusai : _Tako to ama_



c'est donc ça qu'on appelle "se faire tentaculer" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est donc ça qu'on appelle "se faire tentaculer" ?



Je ne sais pas. Les poulpes, je ne les fréquente que coupés en tranches, avec une marinade et du persil...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Tout à fait. Quelle perversion y a-t-il à aimer les femmes poulpeuses ?
> 
> Hokusai : _Tako to ama_


Je l'ai vu au Grand Palais l'an dernier. Parmi d'autres merveilles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Les poulpes, je ne les fréquente que coupés en tranches, avec une marinade et du persil...



pour avoir mangé du poulpe en galice espagnole, je ne sais pas si ça se fait en marinade. Faut le faire cuire à l'eau bouillante une bonne demie heure. Après tu le coupes en tranches que tu déposes sur des tranches de patates cuites à l'eau, tu met de la fleur de sel, du piment en poudre (le meilleur étant le piment fumé spécialité "pimenton de la vera") et une bonne rasade d'huile d'olive sur le tout. C'est à tomber par terre tellement que c'est bon !


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2016)

Le monsieur, visiblement il cultive de la bonne


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2016)

Ben voyons! Et le fusil de chasse c'est au canari aussi? Pour se protéger du chat?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Le monsieur, visiblement il cultive de la bonne



Trop fort Le Canaris. Ils ne le coinceront jamais.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Les poulpes, je ne les fréquente que coupés en tranches, avec une marinade et du persil...



Chez nous, le Prince Laurent est un super-fan des poulpes ... 

http://o.nouvelobs.com/people/20131...laurent-reve-de-dialoguer-avec-un-poulpe.html


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Le monsieur, visiblement il cultive de la bonne



Dans les graines pour oiseaux domestiques il y a(vait) des graines de canabis, soit disant pour qu'ils chantent plus.
Il y a quelques temps (20 ou 30 ans, chépu) une grand-mère en mettait sur le bord de sa fenêtre pour attirer les moineaux et profiter du spectacle de ces petites créatures picorant sur le bord de sa fenêtre.
Forcément des graines tombaient dans le jardin et les graines de canabis ont commencé à pousser, et comme la mamie trouvait que ces grandes plantes étaient très joiles, elle les laissait pousser.
Comme les plantes arrivaient à maturité, c'est à dire 1,50 m de haut, les plantes devenant visibles de la rue ont attiré l'œil des gendarmes du coin qui ont gentiment expliqué à la mamie qu'il fallait cesser de mettre des graines sur le bord de la fenêtre, tout en arrachant les plants illégaux... Bref les flic ont cru ce que leur avait dit la mamie. 

Pour conclure, le monsieur de Romuald il devait connaître l'histoire. 

Deuxième conclusion, à l'époque j'ai fait le test en piquant des graines pour piaffounets à ma mère, et, au milieu de beaucoup d'herbes sauvages, j'ai vu apparaître les jolies herbes à 5 lobes. 

Bon, j'ai pas dépassé les 30 cm, 1 parce qu'après en appartement il faut vachement s'en occuper, 2 parce que la beuh et moi ça faisait déjà deux.


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans les graines pour oiseaux domestiques il y a(vait) des graines de canabis, soit disant pour qu'ils chantent plus.


Non, il ne faut pas prendre des vessies pour des lanternes : il s'agit de graines de canaris.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2016)

"Le seigneur des anneaux" ... Le retour ! 

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1504/Ins...nneaux-il-vit-l-enfer-pendant-96-heures.dhtml


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2016)

_"seuls les pompiers sont parvenus à l'aider. Un "procédé particulièrement précautionneux"_
Après un priapisme de 96 heures ( pas de vascularisation) inutile d être "_précautionneux", _elle va noircir et tomber.
J'ai mal rien que d'y penser.


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2016)

Il aurait peut être fallu arrêter les pompiers! pour l'aider vraiment....


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Le seigneur des anneaux" ... Le retour !
> 
> http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1504/Ins...nneaux-il-vit-l-enfer-pendant-96-heures.dhtml


Il y a une nouvelle d'Anaïs Nin qui raconte une histoire de ce genre. Sa lecture est glaçante, je trouve...


----------



## flotow (15 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Les poulpes, je ne les fréquente que coupés en tranches, avec une marinade et du persil...





Le Chardon a dit:


> pour avoir mangé du poulpe en galice espagnole, je ne sais pas si ça se fait en marinade. Faut le faire cuire à l'eau bouillante une bonne demie heure. Après tu le coupes en tranches que tu déposes sur des tranches de patates cuites à l'eau, tu met de la fleur de sel, du piment en poudre (le meilleur étant le piment fumé spécialité "pimenton de la vera") et une bonne rasade d'huile d'olive sur le tout. C'est à tomber par terre tellement que c'est bon !



Le meilleur, c'est le cari zourite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Le meilleur, c'est le cari zourite !



Merci. Je prends bonne note…


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2016)

Les Anglais peuvent parier sur la taille du pénis de Donald Trump


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mars 2016)

Le pénis, je sais pas mais par contre, c'est sûr, il a une grande gueule.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2016)

Pfffffff ! Des petits bras !  ... Nous au moins on avait le LSD ! 

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1520/Sex...e-sirop-pour-la-toux-devient-une-drogue.dhtml


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2016)

les dangers de la télévision



Ou quand le Figaro se prend pour 'Le nouveau détective'


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> les dangers de la télévision


Que la télévision induise certains comportements chez les téléspectateurs n'est pas une première.
Anciennement mon voisin du dessus s'occupait de sa femme uniquement chaque premier samedi du mois (joie de l'habitat où l'on entends même les voisins dormir).
Il est vrai toutefois que le lien de causalité entre l'émission regardée et le comportement induit dans cette histoire rapportée par le Figaro n'est pas évident en première lecture - si ce n'est que la télévision (une certaine télévision, en tout cas) rend con.


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Que la télévision induise certains comportements chez les téléspectateurs n'est pas une première.
> Anciennement mon voisin du dessus s'occupait de sa femme uniquement chaque premier samedi du mois (joie de l'habitat où l'on entends même les voisins dormir).
> Il est vrai toutefois que le lien de causalité entre l'émission regardée et le comportement induit dans cette histoire rapportée par le Figaro n'est pas évident en première lecture - si ce n'est que *la télévision* (une certaine télévision, en tout cas) *rend con*.


Je dirais plutôt qu'elle est plutôt un révélateur de notre connerie. 
Mais dans le cas présent, on est plus du côté de la pathologie (psychiatrique) qu'autre chose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> la télévision (une certaine télévision, en tout cas) rend con.





bompi a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt qu'elle est plutôt un révélateur de notre connerie.



Michel Desmurget, docteur en neurosciences cognitives, a publié une analyse des effets de la télévision sur le développement de l'individu appuyée sur le dépouillement d'une abondante littérature scientifique : _TV lobotomie. La vérité scientifique sur les effets de la télévision_, Max Milo Editions, 2012. Le résultat est plus qu'effrayant.

Bonne présentation de l'ouvrage et débat stimulant sur le blog du politiste grenoblois Christophe Bouillaud : https://bouillaud.wordpress.com/201...scientifique-sur-les-effets-de-la-television/


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Anciennement mon voisin du dessus s'occupait de sa femme uniquement chaque premier samedi du mois (joie de l'habitat où l'on entends même les voisins dormir).


Un abonné de Canal + probablement....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2016)

En Belgique, Il faut supprimer toutes les friteries où vont se ravitailler les salamistes (  ) du coin !!!!!!!

http://www.lacapitale.be/1518308/ar...bdeslam-ne-restait-pas-cache-il-allait-se-rav


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2016)

Normal! Il allait s'approvisionner en mitraillettes!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Normal! Il allait s'approvisionner en mitraillettes!



 ... Tu viens de m'ouvrir l'appétit ! ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2016)

En attendant ... ... ...


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tu viens de m'ouvrir l'appétit ! ...


Beurk !!!

C'est à vomir ce pain aux frites !!! Et avec une fourchette en plastique vert !!!

Beurk !!!

Et il y en a qui aiment ça !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Beurk !!!
> 
> C'est à vomir ce pain aux frites !!! Et avec une fourchette en plastique vert !!!
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que la fourchette verte détonne un peu sur cette merveille !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2016)

... Et ça continue ... 

http://www.dhnet.be/actu/faits/deux...photos-videos-direct-56f0efdb35702a22d59cd0a7


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et ça continue ...
> 
> http://www.dhnet.be/actu/faits/deux...photos-videos-direct-56f0efdb35702a22d59cd0a7


Ce n'est malheureusement pas près de s'arrêter.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Là, on est vraiment dans la catégorie "....ou pas"!

Mais quand comprendront-ils qu'on ne peut pas terroriser un peuple libre!

Nous resterons debout face à la connerie de ces soit-disant "fous de Dieu"
(Pauvre(s) Dieu(x), qu'ont-ils faits pour mériter d'être idolâtrés par des types pareils!)


..., et ça continue! Le Métro maintenant?


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Là, on est vraiment dans la catégorie "....ou pas"!
> 
> Mais quand comprendront-ils qu'on ne peut pas terroriser un peuple libre!
> 
> ...


Les dieux n'y peuvent rien : ils n'existent pas.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Je partage cet avis, mais quand bien même ils seraient virtuels, la foi que des milliards de personnes mettent en eux leur confère une existence sociale!


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je partage cet avis, mais quand bien même ils seraient virtuels, la foi que des milliards de personnes mettent en eux leur confère une existence sociale!


Certes, mais c'est bien malheureux (j'ai bien conscience de ne pas avoir avancé d'un _iota_ en écrivant ça).

Toute ma sympathie va à nos amis belges.

Le timing entre l'arrestation de Salah Abdesalam et ces attentats fait penser à une revanche planifiée. Ce n'est guère rassurant.
Ça et le fait que ce sinistre individu a sans doute eu une bonne assistance pour être à l'abri tout ce temps n'augurent rien de bon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2016)

N'oublions pas :

*United We Conquer !*​


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mars 2016)

Ouf ! Zebig est encore là.
On t'aime, toi et des emmerdeurs de compatriotes, mon grand.
Faut pas toucher à nos Belges à nous.
(je vais me repasser un petit Arno pour marquer le coup : je suis sûr qu'il doit leur foutre des boutons, aux autres tordus).

Les fumiers !!!

Une pensée pour vous, sans rire.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Les dieux n'y peuvent rien : ils n'existent pas.


Faut le dire aux autres barrés...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ouf ! Zebig est encore là.
> On t'aime, toi et des emmerdeurs de compatriotes, mon grand.
> Faut pas toucher à nos Belges à nous.
> (je vais me repasser un petit Arno pour marquer le coup : je suis sûr qu'il doit leur foutre des boutons, aux autres tordus).
> ...



 ... Merci ! ... Mais comme je suis un grand prématuré, la mort a probablement du chipoter dans son fichier excel des dates de naissances et de décès ... Elle m'a peut-être oublié !  ... ou non ! 

Bonne idée pour Arno qui doit se dire : "Quel bazar !"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2016)

Le ministre de l'intérieur et de la sécurité belge s'appelle Jan Jambon.

Si c'est pas de la provoc…


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2016)

Au moins, lui est en sécurité aucun musulman ne tentera de l'approché


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Merci ! ... Mais comme je suis un grand prématuré, la mort a probablement du chipoter dans son fichier excel des dates de naissances et de décès ... Elle m'a peut-être oublié !  ... ou non !
> 
> Bonne idée pour Arno qui doit se dire : "Quel bazar !"



Je l'espere de tout coeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2016)

Rugby : une bagarre générale a éclaté entre la Marine Nationale et la Royal Navy

Enfin ! Il était temps que l'on revienne aux vrai valeurs !


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2016)

Ah ben ça, évidemment.
Ils sont 30 à vouloir s'amuser et il n'y a qu'un seul ballon.
Forcément, ça crée des tensions.
Au golf ils ont chacun leur balle.
Moralité, c'est rare de les voir se taper sur la gueule.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Enfin ! Il était temps que l'on revienne aux vrai valeurs !



Oups ! Je voulais écrire "vrai*es* valeurs". Les miennes se barrent apparemment…


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Mars 2016)

Honte sur moi également, je n'avais pas vu non plus.
Et puis, comme me dit ma gamine pour justifier des horreurs qu'elle écrit, "phonétiquement, c'est juste".
On peut pas lui enlever qu'elle a de la répartie.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2016)

Si seule la communication orale fait foi, ca nous replonge quand même dans la pre-histoire avant l'avènement de l'écriture!


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Mars 2016)

Les adolescents ne sont pas autre chose que des bipèdes animés par leurs seuls besoins de base :
manger, dormir, pisser, rire bêtement, envoyer des textos et regarder la télé.
Technologie mise à part, on est pas loin de la pré-histoire.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2016)

Pas faux..... ils ont egalement une intense activité de chasse se traduisant par des razzias régulières dans les placards de la cuisine et le frigo

("On est pas loin..." est egalement tout à fait correct phonétiquement)


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Mars 2016)

"On n'est pas loin".
Tu préfères ?

Encore que, la phrase la plus juste aurait été "Nous ne sommes pas loin" (c'est vrai que ce "on" est d'une mocheté absolue - sans compter que c'est un con).

Edit :


r e m y a dit:


> ("On est pas loin..." est egalement tout à fait correct phonétiquement)


Ça m'a fait rire.
Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2016)

les blondes sont aussi intelligentes que les autres


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> les blondes sont aussi intelligentes que les autres


Le plus intelligent dans cette histoire étant le mec qui a réussi à se faire payer pour réaliser cette étude.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2016)

Comme le remarquait _Descartes_ : « le tout n'est pas d'avoir l'entendement bon, mais de l'employer bien ». Un esprit malicieux aurait tôt fait d'en déduire que, la blondeur suscitant l'intérêt démonstratif des mâles, les porteuses de cet attribut capillaire s'en trouvent détournées du « devoir » d'exercer leur entendement sur des objets métaphysiques...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Mars 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les adolescents ne sont pas autre chose que des bipèdes animés par leurs seuls besoins de base :
> manger, dormir, pisser, rire bêtement, envoyer des textos et regarder la télé.



Toi, tu as des garçons, sinon tu n'aurais pas manqué de parler en plus des trucs étonnants que les filles arrivent à faire avec leurs serviettes hygiéniques usagées et leurs cotons de démaquillage.
Remarque, depuis que j'ai obtenu des miens qu'ils s'adonnent à ces activités successivement (surtout pour manger, dormir, pisser et rire) et non plus en même temps, je suis bien content, et, du coup, ça me va.
On apprend à se contenter de peu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Toi, tu as des garçons, sinon tu n'aurais pas manqué de parler en plus des trucs étonnants que les filles arrivent à faire avec leurs serviettes hygiéniques usagées et leurs cotons de démaquillage.



Les garçons (scouts, pyromanes, amateurs de bushcraft, survivalistes, randonneurs, commandos, hommes des bois, etc.) font aussi des trucs étonnants avec le coton de démaquillage : associé à un peu de vaseline, ça fait un excellent allume-feu.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2016)

Ils se trompent d’adresse et démolissent la mauvaise maison


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2016)

Pollution atmosphérique : le pneumologue Michel Aubier face à ses mensonges

Aubier était apparemment du bois dont on fait les escrocs.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Mars 2016)

Comme j'ai les deux, je m'attends à vivre des moments agréables dans une dizaine d'années. Merci les gars (bon, en même temps, c'est pas comme si je ne savais pas, pour mon malheur, ce qu'est un adolescent).


----------



## Le docteur (26 Mars 2016)

Et celui-là, il est de quel bois ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils se trompent d’adresse et démolissent la mauvaise maison


S'ils avaient utilisé la cartographie d'Apple au lieu de celle de Google, ils auraient fait moins de dégâts (en cherchant probablement la maison au milieu du Pacifique...)


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Comme j'ai les deux, je m'attends à vivre des moments agréables dans une dizaine d'années. Merci les gars (bon, en même temps, c'est pas comme si je ne savais pas, pour mon malheur, ce qu'est un adolescent).


Expérience personnelle : _(ton réconfortant) _tous ne sont pas comme ça, fort heureusement


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2016)

32000 mails de confirmation de commande


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2016)

"S’il avait fallu les effacer un à un cela aurait pris 250 heures"
Même en effacement groupé ça doit prendre du temps.
Parce qu'il faut bien tout de même vérifier qu'au milieu de tout ça il n'y a pas un mail important.


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils se trompent d’adresse et démolissent la mauvaise maison


Explications S.V.P. ???
C'est bien la mauvaise qu'il fallait démolir et garder la bonne, non ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> 32000 mails de confirmation de commande


Maintenant faut qu'il prépare de la place dans son jardin, parce qu'il risque de recevoir 32000 rosiers!

(Et quelques huissiers.... une fois qu'il aura été débité 32000 fois sur son compte en banque)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Maintenant faut qu'il prépare de la place dans son jardin, parce qu'il risque de recevoir 32000 rosiers!
> 
> (Et quelques huissiers.... une fois qu'il aura été débité 32000 fois sur son compte en banque)



Il a déjà reçu son rosier. Supposons qu'il ait renoncé à sa commande. Il aurait fallu, pour prévenir le risque, envoyer 32000 mails d'annulation de commande. Un pour chaque mail de confirmation.  À la suite de quoi, il aurait reçu 32000 mails de confirmation d'annulation pour chacun de ses mails d'annulation. Soit 1024000000.

Mais au moins, le problème aurait été réglé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Aubier était apparemment du bois dont on fait les escrocs.



j'ai pas trouvé la bonne vanne moi avec "vendu"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'ai pas trouvé la bonne vanne moi avec "vendu"



Tiens, pour te consoler, un peu d'économie amusante :

Le graphique ci-dessous représente les éclats de rire recensés dans les procès-verbaux des réunions du Federal Open Market Committee de la Réserve fédérale américaine, sous les présidences de Greenspan et de Bernanke. 







Apparemment, on rit beaucoup juste avant une crise financière majeure. Surtout si l'on s'est révélé incapable de l'anticiper. Le pic correspond au 28 juin 2007 (81 rires), juste quelques jours avant les premières interventions de la BCE et de la Fed pour soutenir le système interbancaire. On rit un peu moins après, mais on garde tout de même le moral.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2016)

Il se défend avec un godemiché


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mars 2016)

On lit dans l'article : "avant de s’en prendre à leur victime et à ses invités de la soirée. Pour parer les coups, l’homme s’était emparé d’un sex toy. Mais par n’importe quoi : un godemiché géant de 60 centimètres."

Si la première chose que l'homme a trouvé, en pleine soirée avec des invités, c'est cet objet pour se défendre dans l'urgence, c'est qu'il ne passait peut-être pas n'importe quelle soirée...  

On est passé pas loin d'un grand procès d'assises : un meurtre avec un sextoy de 60 cm, c'est pas rien. Même en légitime défense.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2016)

Oh mon bateau !


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Oh mon bateau !


Je suis abasourdi.
C'est complètement inconscient.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mars 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Oh mon bateau !





lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis abasourdi.
> C'est complètement inconscient.



« Tous les Anglais sont fous par nature ou par ton. »  (François René de Chateaubriand, _Mémoires d'Outre-Tombe_).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2016)

Je suis certain qu'il y aura des distraits qui vont s'exploser la tronche ! 

http://trends.levif.be/economie/ent...e-smartphone-video/article-normal-483769.html

ps : en fait, ce n'est pas très marrant !


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2016)

Ces ricains sont vraiment des grands malades avec leurs armes à feu....


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2016)

Il voit le diable dans son steak


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il voit le diable dans son steak



On dit que le diable se cache dans les détails. Alors pourquoi pas dans un steak ?


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> On dit que le diable se cache dans les détails. Alors pourquoi pas dans un steak ?


Ou dans un forum ?

Au secours !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2016)

C'est l'histoire d'une petite fille qui aime le rouge et qui va voir sa mère-grand, affiliée à la N.R.A. 

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...es-reecrits-par-le-lobby-pro-armes-americain/


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mars 2016)

Non contents d'être des cons dangereux ce sont aussi des révisionnistes.
Y'a pas une minute de répit avec ces types.

PS : Je veux même pas savoir ce qu'il adviendra du loup quand le lobby des pro-zoophiles réécrira ce conte.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mars 2016)

Bah! Marre-toi.

Moi, ça m'a rappelé ceci:


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! Marre-toi.
> 
> Moi, ça m'a rappelé ceci:


Pas de quoi se marrer : les contes ont une vertu pédagogique, et remplacer 'faire confiance à ce que disent ses parents quand on est un gamin' par 'tirer dans le tas', je ne suis pas sur que ça nous prépare des lendemains qui chantent .


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas de quoi se marrer : les contes ont une vertu pédagogique, et remplacer 'faire confiance à ce que disent ses parents quand on est un gamin' par 'tirer dans le tas', je ne suis pas sur que ça nous prépare des lendemains qui chantent .


Même pour les lendemains qui chantent, je ne suis pas sûr d'en aimer la chanson...

[Faut être juste, on adore lire des niouzes bien débiles, absurdes ou effrayantes de nos amis étazuniens mais on pourrait _aussi_ en dégotter des plus positives (chacun suivant ses goûts) et des bien débiles nous concernant ; une histoire de paille, de poutre et d'oeil|


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> [Faut être juste, on adore lire des niouzes bien débiles, absurdes ou effrayantes de nos amis étazuniens mais on pourrait _aussi_ en dégotter des plus positives (chacun suivant ses goûts) et des bien débiles nous concernant ; une histoire de paille, de poutre et d'oei|


Heureusement qu'on a aussi nos abrutis chez nous.
La faute à qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2016)

*Vu des Etats-Unis. Amende contre Google : la France dépasse les bornes*


«  En infligeant une amende au géant américain, la Commission nationale de l’informatique et des libertés (Cnil) entend imposer au reste du monde la conception française du droit à l’oubli, estime le quotidien _USA Today. _» 

Ben voyons. C'est pas comme si les États-Unis étaient du genre à tenter d'imposer leur vision des choses au reste du monde…


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mars 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas de quoi se marrer : les contes ont une vertu pédagogique, et remplacer 'faire confiance à ce que disent ses parents quand on est un gamin' par 'tirer dans le tas', je ne suis pas sur que ça nous prépare des lendemains qui chantent .


Si tes parents te disent déjà "tire dans le tas et discute après", je ne vois pas où est le problème. 

Nan, mais j'ai l'impression que vous ne savez plus rigoler. J'ai trouvé ça amusant, moi, cette variante du conte.

Les ricains s'auto-détruisent à coup de gros calibres ? Et puis quoi ? N'est-ce pas ce qu'ils font depuis toujours dans leurs films et leurs séries TV ?






Il faut bien un peu de sélection naturelle.


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si tes parents te disent déjà "tire dans le tas et discute après", je ne vois pas où est le problème.
> 
> Nan, mais j'ai l'impression que vous ne savez plus rigoler. J'ai trouvé ça amusant, moi, cette variante du conte.
> 
> ...


En l'occurrence, elle n'est _vraiment_ pas naturelle.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> En l'occurrence, elle n'est _vraiment_ pas naturelle.


Ce n'est qu'une variante U.S. de la connerie humaine. Quoi de plus naturel ? 

Toi-même, dans ton message précédent, nous rappelle comme elle est universellement partagée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2016)

*Areva : le mari d'Anne Lauvergeon mis en examen pour délit d'initié
*
http://www.marianne.net/areva-mari-anne-lauvergeon-mis-examen-delit-initie-100241489.html​
« Mis en examen pour délit d'initié et blanchiment, le mari d'Anne Lauvergeon, Olivier Fric, devra notamment expliquer à la justice comment il a réalisé une plus-value de plus de 300.000 euros en investissant dans la société d'exploration minière Uramin quelques jours avant que celle-ci ne soit rachetée par le groupe alors dirigé par son épouse : Areva. » 

Olivier Fric. C'est lourd à porter dans ce milieu tout de même…


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> *Areva : le mari d'Anne Lauvergeon mis en examen pour délit d'initié*​


​
Comment a-t-il pu croire qu'il ne se ferait pas crever un jour? 
Rien dans le citron


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2016)

Porter un nom non reconnu par les ordinateurs


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rien dans le citron


Mais tout dans les poches !

Comme d'autres : Je veux bien ne pas bouffer à tous les rateliers, mais pas question de me diminuer ma ration de picotin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2016)

Les banquiers millionnaires sont toujours plus nombreux en Europe

Et ben voilà ! Faudrait arrêter de dire que tout va mal… Sont agaçants tous ces pauvres qui se plaignent sans arrêt.


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Porter un nom non reconnu par les ordinateurs


Son mari aurait dû la prévenir : après tout il devait subir les mêmes inconvénients et ce, depuis plus longtemps.
Un bon prétexte de divorce...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2016)

Une piscine remplie de bière le temps d’une soirée?


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Avril 2016)

"La soirée devrait se passer dans la nuit des 4 jeudis", dixit.
Autant dire que les rennais ne sont pas prés de se baquer dans la bière.
C'est bien dommage, j'étais prêt à faire le déplacement.


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est bien dommage, j'étais prêt à faire le déplacement.


Pour qu'un p'tit rigolo pisse dans ma bière??? ah non!


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2016)

Y'aurait comme de la concurrence déloyale… 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...oublie-des-explosifs-dans-un-bus-scolaire.php


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2016)

Alors ?

Qui veut bien nous faire un vrai bon vieux poisson d'avril ???

Sont tous comme Loustic, z'ont pas la pêche !


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Alors ?
> 
> Qui veut bien nous faire un vrai bon vieux poisson d'avril ???


Bon j'me lance...
Apple prévoit une mise à jour des Mac Pro 


(J'voulais ajouter ".. avec des cartes graphiques dignes de ce nom." mais ça faisait peut être trop pour être crédible)


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon j'me lance...
> Apple prévoit une mise à jour des Mac Pro
> 
> 
> (J'voulais ajouter ".. avec des cartes graphiques dignes de ce nom." mais ça faisait peut être trop pour être crédible)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon j'me lance...
> Apple prévoit une mise à jour des Mac Pro
> 
> 
> (J'voulais ajouter ".. avec des cartes graphiques dignes de ce nom." mais ça faisait peut être trop pour être crédible)



Que veux tu de plus????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2016)

Sois jeune et tais-toi

Tout bien réfléchi, un vieux général en DS, c'est moins néfaste qu'un énarque en scooter.


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Sois jeune et tais-toi
> Tout bien réfléchi, un vieux général en DS, c'est moins néfaste qu'un énarque en scooter.



Pas que je porte spécialement l'énarque dans mon coeur, mais les stats montrées s'étalant sur 10 ans on peut voir que le petit nerveux n'a pas vraiment fait mieux. 
Et qui peut dire si le vieux général en DS se serait mieux débrouillé dans le contexte actuel ?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Avril 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qui peut dire si le vieux général en DS se serait mieux débrouillé dans le contexte actuel ?


Le vieux general en DS etait un aristocrate, ce que l'enarque en scooter n'est certainement pas. Cela change la conception que l'on a de la societe et donc de son pays. S"il n'y avait que des aristocrates au pouvoir, l'union europenne existerait mais n'aurait sans doute pas la meme essence, la meme orientation, et la maniere dont cela modifie l'economie et la culture de nos pays.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas que je porte spécialement l'énarque dans mon coeur, mais les stats montrées s'étalant sur 10 ans on peut voir que le petit nerveux n'a pas vraiment fait mieux.



Tu dois être tout de même un peu au courant du mépris que m'inspire Sarkozy et que je n'ai jamais cherché à dissimuler sur ces forums… 

Le problème est que le petit nerveux n'est plus en charge du pays. C'est un autre qui est responsable et qui a à rendre des comptes aujourd'hui.

La référence à de Gaulle, c'était surtout pour le slogan. La jeunesse qui s'est révoltée en 68 contre un pouvoir qu'elle considérait comme ennemi aurait plus de motifs de désespérer face à la classe politique actuelle.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2016)

La Jeunesse a-t-elle jamais eu des motifs d'espérer face à la Classe Politique ?

C'est une question pas une sentence.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La Jeunesse a-t-elle jamais eu des motifs d'espérer face à la Classe Politique ?
> 
> C'est une question pas une sentence.



Rarement, me semble-t-il. Mais elle n'a pas toujours eu non plus des motifs aussi puissants de désespérer.


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La Jeunesse a-t-elle jamais eu des motifs d'espérer face à la Classe Politique ?


… et la plus-très-jeunesse, alors ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis certain qu'il y aura des distraits qui vont s'exploser la tronche !
> 
> http://trends.levif.be/economie/ent...e-smartphone-video/article-normal-483769.html
> 
> ps : en fait, ce n'est pas très marrant !



Classe le selfie !


----------



## Le docteur (2 Avril 2016)

Il paraît qu'il y a des "jeunes républicains" — s'ils pouvaient l'être dans le sens noble, si j'ose dire, du terme, au moins, mais ils ne sont ni jeunes ni républicains. J'ai bien des propositions de nouveaux noms, mais ça fâcherait.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2016)

Elle confond la porte des toilettes avec l'issue de secours de l'avion


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai bien des propositions de nouveaux noms, mais ça fâcherait.



"Jeunes publicains" ?


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Avril 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle confond la porte des toilettes avec l'issue de secours de l'avion



Soit je n'ai pas le cerveau encore en état de fonctionner correctement ce dimanche matin, soit le titre de 20 minutes nous explique qu'une passagère s'est retrouvée enfermée dans les toilettes après avoir voulu s'échapper d'un avion par une issue de secours. 
Mais le contenu nous indique plutôt que la dame a magistralement déverrouillé une issue de secours, alors qu'elle est pas foutue de la reconnaître de la porte des toilettes. Douée, à sa façon.
J'espère que ces issues sont mieux protégées quand l'avion est en plein vol. Parce que si la dame avait attendu le décollage pour faire son petit pipi, il aurait pu se transformer en gros caca.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Soit je n'ai pas le cerveau encore en état de fonctionner correctement ce dimanche matin, soit le titre de 20 minutes nous explique qu'une passagère s'est retrouvée enfermée dans les toilettes après avoir voulu s'échapper d'un avion par une issue de secours.



D'accord avec toi, la phrase est à l'envers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, la phrase est à l'envers



En même temps c'est normal : si l'info est traduite du chinois, le texte original peut se lire de haut en bas, de gauche à droite ou de droite à gauche...


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Soit je n'ai pas le cerveau encore en état de fonctionner correctement ce dimanche matin, soit le titre de 20 minutes nous explique qu'une passagère s'est retrouvée enfermée dans les toilettes après avoir voulu s'échapper d'un avion par une issue de secours.



Tu n'as pas le cerveau embrumé. Ce titre et le texte l'accompagnant fait bien une inversion de sens. Les actions sont présentées à l'envers. C'est quand même malheureux pour un journal.


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Tu n'as pas le cerveau embrumé. Ce titre et le texte l'accompagnant fait bien une inversion de sens. Les actions sont présentées à l'envers. C'est quand même malheureux pour un journal.


Un journal, certes. Mais on a un peu de peine à considérer ses rédacteurs comme des journalistes...

[Je suis un peu excessif mais quand je pense "journaliste", je pense, _grosso modo_, à quelqu'un qui, d'une part, saurait écrire un français correct (orthographe et syntaxe irréprochables et un niveau de langue "décent", sans trop de néologismes subis) et, d'autre part, saurait rédiger correctement ses papiers, en se basant sur une documentation à peu près fiable et, au moins, vérifiée (et qui exprimerait donc un doute sur ses sources si la fiabilité n'est pas garantie)]

De plus, depuis quelques semaines, le ton est plus vulgaire, notamment dans sa section _Sport_. Ce qui promet en vue de cet événement formidable que sera l'Euro 2016 (en espérant qu'il soit mémorable pour les prestations des équipes et leur fair-play plutôt que pour les tentatives d'attentat de barbus abêtis ou les exploits judiciaires des joueurs (moins graves, évidemment, mais quand même assez lamentables)).

Du coup, je me suis désabonné de leur niouze-letteur.


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2016)

Hips !


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> [Je suis un peu excessif mais quand je pense "journaliste", je pense, _grosso modo_, à quelqu'un qui, d'une part, saurait écrire un français correct (orthographe et syntaxe irréprochables et un niveau de langue "décent", sans trop de néologismes subis) et, d'autre part, saurait rédiger correctement ses papiers, en se basant sur une documentation à peu près fiable et, au moins, vérifiée (et qui exprimerait donc un doute sur ses sources si la fiabilité n'est pas garantie)]


Non, la c'est la différence entre journaliste et reporter que tu évoques. L'un vérifie ses sources et non l'autre, à moins que ce soit le contraire. 20 minutes déteint sur moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2016)

"Panama papers" : le Premier ministre islandais Gunnlaugsson annonce sa démission

Près d'un islandais sur dix a manifesté pour demander sa démission. Il a déconné justement dans le pays où cela pouvait le moins bien passer. C'est ballot...


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2016)

Faut-il en rire ou en pleurer ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut-il en rire ou en pleurer ?





L'Elysée pour Vincennes. 

Versaille, ok, je comprendrais, mais Vincennes. 

Remarquez, si pour nous dire qu'il est à enfermer… 

Cet homme souffre. J'ai presque envie de le plaindre.

En fait, non.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2016)

Polytechnique et ENA tout de même… Pour en arriver là.

Il se dit de l'école autrichienne (Hayek, Mises…). Pas étonnant. Tous des fêlés.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2016)

Comme dit Charpin dans le Schpountz : "C'est la fêlure du cigare qui s'est rouverte !". Sauf qu'ici, elle ne s'est jamais refermée.

Mais on n'en attend pas moins du patron de Radio-Courtoisie (c'est bien, la courtoisie). Je suis allé voir son site et, effectivement, on est en terrain (très) connu. C'en est même étonnant, à quel point de nombreux poncifs bien classiques sont exprimés tout uniment.
Et certains se plaignent de la pensée unique et de l'absence de liberté d'expression...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Et certains se plaignent de la pensée unique et de l'absence de liberté d'expression...



Il y a "certains" et "certains"… Tous les "certains" ne sont pas à mettre dans le même sac. Et la "liberté d'expression" dont nous jouissons en France est très compatible avec le conformisme médiatique et la domination de la langue de bois.

Je trouve par exemple les initiatives comme celle-ci utiles (et drôles par la même occasion) : Lexique pour temps de grèves et de manifestations


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2016)

interdiction de marcher pieds nus à la Citadelle de Besançon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2016)

Un nouveau premier ministre vient d'être nommé en Ukraine : l'ancien président de la Rada (parlement ukrainien), Volodymyr Groïsman. Et qui prend sa place ? Andriy Volodymyrovych Parubiy. Un nationaliste radical russophobe et admirateur revendiqué du nazisme, co-fondateur avec Oleh Tyahnibok du parti social-national ukrainien, devenu aujourd'hui Svoboda.

Les médias français, dans le cadre de la lutte contre la pensée unique et pour la liberté d'expression, auraient pu s'en offusquer. Mais finalement non…

_Le Monde_ note gentiment la nomination de Groïsman et se garde bien de signaler l'élection de Parubiy. Cela dispensera le "quotidien de référence" de rappeler son pedigree, ce qui pourrait être embarrassant, au vu de l'ampleur de ses attributions comme président du parlement (il est le deuxième personnage de l'État), et de ce que révèle son élection des "convictions démocratiques" des parlementaires ukrainiens.

Cela permettra aussi à ses lecteurs lobotomisés de continuer à soutenir que les néo-nazis sont les soutiens de l'action de la Russie en Ukraine :

"Je repense aussi aux dizaines de posts que j'ai rédigés pour rappeler que c'était tous les néonazis de Russie et d'Europe qui soutenaient Poutine, je me dis que le vrai visage des adversaires poutiniens de l'Ukraine va apparaître. Pour peu que ce nouveau 1° Ministre ne soit ni pire ni meilleur que ds n'importe quelle démocratie, les masques tomberont encore plus nettement."​


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2016)

Quel match, hier soir. Quelle ambiance !
http://www.liverpoolfc.com/video/fi...iverpool-vs-dortmund-2016-4-14-20-05-00#25925

Et la petite anecdote sympathique :
http://www.sofoot.com/anfield-un-telephone-perdu-et-un-selfie-220639.html


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Un nouveau premier ministre vient d'être nommé en Ukraine : l'ancien président de la Rada (parlement ukrainien), Volodymyr Groïsman. Et qui prend sa place ? Andriy Volodymyrovych Parubiy. Un nationaliste radical russophobe et admirateur revendiqué du nazisme, co-fondateur avec Oleh Tyahnibok du parti social-national ukrainien, devenu aujourd'hui Svoboda.
> 
> Les médias français, dans le cadre de la lutte contre la pensée unique et pour la liberté d'expression, auraient pu s'en offusquer. Mais finalement non…
> 
> ...


L'article de Haaretz sur la nomination de Groysman. Une petite citation :


			
				Haaretz a dit:
			
		

> Groysman’s successor as speaker is Andriy Parubiy, a member of Yatsenyuk’s rightwing People’s Party. Parubiy used to belong to the Social-National Party of Ukraine, a precursor of the far-right Svoboda movement, whose leaders have a record of anti-Semitic statements. Parubiy, who is not Jewish, is not known to have used such rhetoric and has himself come under attack in far-right circles where *was labelled a Jew and a homosexual*.


(je souligne)
Pour un admirateur du nazisme, ça doit être dur à avaler...


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et la petite anecdote sympathique :
> http://www.sofoot.com/anfield-un-telephone-perdu-et-un-selfie-220639.html


C'etait donc un iPhone! Ce selfie ressemble par le piqué de l'image la netteté et la profondeur de champ, à celui qu'avait pris Tim Cook lors du SuperBowl


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> L'article de Haaretz sur la nomination de Groysman.



_Haaretz_ a la mémoire courte concernant Parubiy. Ce dernier aussi l'homme qui a demandé en 2010 de reconsidérer la réaction hostile du parlement européen à la désignation de Stepan Bandera comme "Héros de l'Ukraine" par Yushchenko. En 2012, _Haaretz_ dénonçait vigoureusement ces tentatives de réhabilitation d'anciens alliés de l'Axe (Bandera en Ukraine, Pavelic en Croatie). Il faut croire que les temps ont changé et que la priorité c'est de contrer les méchants Russes et leurs affidés…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2016)

Erik Satie : un alcoolique du PCF, lâche, hypocrite, médiocre et illuminé (selon un élu FN…) 

L'article est du 1er avril, mais il ne s'agit pas d'une blague (voir le point 8 de l'ordre du jour du conseil municipal d'Arcueil, le 31 mars).


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Erik Satie : un alcoolique du PCF, lâche, hypocrite, médiocre et illuminé (selon un élu FN…)
> 
> L'article est du 1er avril, mais il ne s'agit pas d'une blague (voir le point 8 de l'ordre du jour du conseil municipal d'Arcueil, le 31 mars).


Gné ?  

Wikipédia et la connerie. Une alchimie redoutable.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2016)

Plus léger, sachez qu'avec l'ANSM, notre agence nationale de sécurité sanitaire à nous qu'on a, nous sommes en parfaite sécurité avec un candidat médicament qui cause des lésions cérébrales chez la souris, le rat, le chien et le singe : http://sante.lefigaro.fr/actualite/...-clinique-document-qui-accable-biotrial-lansm. On se demande bien pourquoi on inflige des tests préliminaires à ces pauvres animaux (on ne se demande plus ce qu'il y a de pourri dans l'ANSM, par contre).
En tout cas, ça aide à mieux comprendre pourquoi on a pensé qu'un candidat Hollande ne causerait aucun dommage aux français. On a dû penser que les lésions qu'il avait causé aux militants socialistes qui l'avaient testé avant ne se reproduiraient pas.
Encore une fois, on a fait souffrir de pauvres bêtes pour rien


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Avril 2016)

Juste retour des choses, le ministre Jambon serait-il islamophobe ( et peut-on sérieusement le lui reprocher ?) : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/eu...entats-affirme-un-ministre-belge_1408309.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2016)

Evo Morales conseille au pape de prendre de la coca

Ça va encore finir comme dans un Grünewald…


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2016)

Disons que lors d'un prochain voyage à La Paz, ça pourrait l'aider à supporter les conditions atmosphériques.
Et à Rome, ça pourrait l'aider à supporter l'ambiance de la curie...

Pour revenir à Érik Satie et à son admirateur du FN : on peut certes parler d'inculture mais, après tout, c'est assez dans la ligne du parti, qui voit d'un mauvais oeil une bonne part de l'art du XXème siècle (voire de la fin du XIXème).


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2016)

La ville de Saint-Claude recrute un berger urbain


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2016)

Le trésor des dépotoirs d'Apple


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Avril 2016)

1 tonne d'or récupérée.
À raison de 34 milligramme d'or par iPhone, ça fait un gros paquet d'iPhone à désosser pour en arriver là.
Et à 1200€ les 28 grammes d'or, ça fait un gros paquet de fric à gagner.


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2016)

Quand l'Amérique voulait remplacer ses vaches par des hippopotames
Ou 'quand les politiques avaient des idées, même alakon'


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2016)

Intégrez les 1 % les plus riches et vivez dix ans de plus [article en anglais] 

_Bloomberg_ reprend ici et synthétise un très long article du _Journal of American Medical Association _mis en ligne le 10 avril 2016 : 
« The Association Between Income and Life Expectancy in the United States, 2001-2014 ». 

On savait déjà que l'espérance de vie des plus fortunés dépassait celle des miséreux. Non seulement cet écart ne diminue pas (une décennie environ), mais il tend à s'accroître aux États-Unis du fait de l'augmentation des inégalités de revenus : entre 2001 et 2014,  les hommes appartenant aux 5 % les plus riches ont gagné plus de deux ans d'espérance de vie et les femmes de la même catégorie presque trois. Chez les 5 % les plus pauvres, l'espérance de vie des hommes n'a progressé que de quelques mois, tandis que celle des femmes a quasiment stagné.

Moi qui croyais que les riches étaient riches parce qu'ils se tuaient au travail…


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que les riches étaient riches parce qu'ils se tuaient au travail…


Peut-être qu'ils sont clonés. Ou que le docteur Frankenstein a _vraiment_ réussi son coup...


----------



## peyret (20 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Peut-être qu'ils sont clonés. Ou que le docteur Frankenstein a _vraiment_ réussi son coup...


Non, avec CCC (carbon copy clooner)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2016)

Le jackpot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2016)

*La Chine dépasse les US et l'Allemagne en nombre de brevets*


Selon une étude allemande :
 « Depuis 2013, les inventeurs chinois ont soumis plus de 2500 brevets dans le domaine de l’industrie 4.0 [les industries liées à Internet] aux organismes chargés de les examiner. Un chiffre qui dépasse largement celui de ses deux autres grands rivaux, les Etats-Unis (1065 brevets) et l’Allemagne (441 brevets). » 

Mais qu'on se rassure :
« […] innovation ne rime pas forcément avec réussite. En effet, le nombre de brevets déposés par un pays n’est pas révélateur du réel pouvoir d’innovation de celui-ci. Et pour cause, selon l’étude, seuls 35% des brevets chinois remplissent les critères pour être officiellement brevetés. Sur les 2541 brevets déposés en Chine, seuls 515 acquièrent le titre de brevet officiel alors qu’aux Etats-Unis, le nombre de brevets approuvés est de 1467, chiffre qui leur permet de conserver leur leadership. » 

Bref, comme disait Confucius : 三人行必有我师 (parmi trois hommes qui marchent, il y en a forcément un qui est mon maître).


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2016)

Ha... il a mal vieillit Tintin.. 

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/ch...e-robot-pour-attirer-des-fideles_1417163.html

Il est devenu un p'tit gros sans houpette.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2016)

Tout fout l'camp...



​


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tout fout l'camp...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


L'article nous met face à un dilemme : ce sont peut-être, à l'inverse, les actes des héros qui peuvent aider à comprendre Kant ou Spinoza ?


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2016)

Je crois que, pas plus loin que dans ce fil, cette faute classique avait déjà été remarquée dans un autre média.
J'avais alors trouvé ceci dans mes recherches.
Me voilà donc bien informé.
Et pourtant je crains à l'avenir de refaire cette faute d'orthographe, les habitudes ayant la vie dure.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> je crains à l'avenir de refaire cette faute d'orthographe, les habitudes ayant la vie dure



Tu crains d'avoir la flemne de te relire en écrivant dilemme ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Avril 2016)

Ah ! quel dilemme... 

... être divisé devant lemme. Car lemme est ce qu'il aime, l'homme, ferme. Dis, l'aimes-tu la blonde - ou la brune ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2016)

J'ai passé tellement de temps avec les Lemmings à faire en sorte qu'il en subsista, indemnes,  le nombre spécifié (souvent bien plus de dix!) .... qu'il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit de l'écrire autrement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai passé tellement de temps avec les Lemmings à faire en sorte qu'il en subsista, indemnes,  le nombre spécifié (souvent bien plus de dix!) .... qu'il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit de l'écrire autrement.



Certes, mais tu aurais pu (et dû) écrire « qu'il en subsistât », puisqu'il s'agit d'un imparfait du subjonctif et non d'un passé simple…

On ne s'en sort pas…


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Certes, mais tu aurais pu (et dû) écrire « qu'il en subsistât », puisqu'il s'agit d'un imparfait du subjonctif et non d'un passé simple…
> 
> On ne s'en sort pas…


Oui, faut réformer tout ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2016)

Pas très glorieuse, la troisième mi-temps des champions d'Auvergne de 2e Série…


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Pas très glorieuse, la troisième mi-temps des champions d'Auvergne de 2e Série…


Elle a déjà été faite la blague de l'autolien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Elle a déjà été faite la blague de l'autolien



Pas de droits d'auteurs à payer j'espère.

http://www.sports-auvergne.fr/rugby...-la-fete-degenere-a-chamalieres_11885979.html


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2016)

Ah ouais mais aussi les mecs y font des boucliers en bois.
Tu parles que quand il reste des merguez crues et plus de charbon de bois ça finit au barbec...
Et encore, on a pas les photos des mecs conscients d'avoir fait une connerie qui pissent dessus pour éteindre le feu.
Je blague mais quand même ça la fout mal.


----------



## patlek (26 Avril 2016)

Pratique!!!

On peut pêcher et faire cuire le poisson* sans quitter son bateau... le top!!!

https://m6info.yahoo.com/australie-un-d-put-enflamme-1414477078216758.html?nhp=1

* Si il y a des poissons (?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2016)

*Ménard veut ficher l'ADN des chiens de Béziers pour lutter contre les crottes*


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2016)

Étape 2 : Ficher l'adn des poivrots pour savoir kisékagerbé au coin de la rue.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2016)

... ça prêterait à sourire si le contexte n'était pas aussi tragique et dramatique ... 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/dossier/l-e...penser-a-un-debut-de-deroute-video?id=9282806


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2016)

Je peux vous dire que ça fait une sensation bizare
De sentir l'onde sismique passer sous les pieds...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2016)

Une fouine a semé la zizanie


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Avril 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une fouine a semé la zizanie



Une phrase avec fouine et zizanie, il y a forcément une contrepèterie quelque part...


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2016)

"L’animal n’a pas survécu au choc électrique".
Tu m'étonnes.
À moins qu'il n'ait été déporté dans une autre dimension.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2016)

Vu d’Allemagne. Exportation d’armes : les Français n’ont aucun scrupule

Apparemment (l'article n'est accessible dans sa totalité qu'aux abonnés), _Die Welt_, se plaint que les Français, qui viennent de remporter contre la concurrence japonaise et allemande le super-contrat pour l'équipement en sous-marins de la marine australienne, n'ont pas les scrupules de l'Allemagne lorsqu'il s'agit de vendre des armes (la France aurait mis en œuvre un "lobbying décomplexé").

Un petit rappel :

La France était prête en 2010 encore à prêter de l'argent à la Grèce, en dépit de la situation économique de ce pays, pour lui permettre d'acheter des frégates et des hélicoptères français. La négociation n'a pas abouti cependant. Pendant ce temps, que faisaient les vertueux et scrupuleux Teutons ?

« Les Allemands ne jouaient pas une autre partition en vendant à la Grèce, qui n'était pas capable de les payer, des sous-marins U-214, produits par TKMS (ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems). Après de difficiles contentieux financiers, le chantier allemand et le gouvernement grec étaient parvenus à un accord en septembre 2010. Du coup, ils ont signé un nouveau contrat portant au total sur la commande de trois sous-marins. Le_ Wall Street Journal _y voyait alors "un des facteurs expliquant la dette nationale stratosphérique de la Grèce". Mais en 2013, l'ancien ministre de la Défense Akis Tsochadzopoulos était condamné à vingt ans de prison après avoir été reconnu coupable d'avoir empoché 8 millions d'euros de l'un des contractants allemands, Ferostaal. » (_Le Point_, 27/01/2015) ​Les « scrupules » de l'Allemagne…  En gros, ils n'ont pas réussi à corrompre les Australiens comme ils l'avaient fait avec les Grecs et ils en sont tout vexés…


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2016)

Commencent à me gaver les Teutons. 

Cent ans après Verdun, ne serait-il pas opportun de leur en foutre une petite sur la gueule histoire de les remettre à leur place, et spécialement à la mère Merkel ? 

Pour la peine, j'espère qu'on les sortira vite-fait de l'Euro, comme en 1984.


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2016)

Si TKMS (ou je ne sais quelle compagnie germanique) avait gagné le (juteux) contrat, nul doute que quelque journal français aurait écrit le même genre d'article. En matière de donneur de leçons, je crois que nous n'avons rien à envier à nos cousins d'outre-Rhin.

Si un ministre ou assimilé faisait ce genre de remarques, ce serait plus contestable. Là, ce n'est qu'un journal et un journaliste. En cette année shakespearienne, je dirais : _much ado about nothing._

On peut aussi craindre que, effectivement, dans ce genre de contrat mirobolant, les dessous ne soient guère présentables, quel que soit celui qui le gagne...


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> Pour la peine, j'espère qu'on les sortira vite-fait de l'Euro, comme en 1984.


Je note que tu seras donc supporter de la Pologne, de l'Ukraine (je me demande de quoi est composée la sélection) et de l'Irlande du Nord 

Ta remarque m'a amené à regarder la composition des poules : ce n'est vraiment plus du tout la même compétition, trente-deux ans plus tard.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Si TKMS (ou je ne sais quelle compagnie germanique) avait gagné le (juteux) contrat, nul doute que quelque journal français aurait écrit le même genre d'article. En matière de donneur de leçons, je crois que nous n'avons rien à envier à nos cousins d'outre-Rhin.
> 
> Si un ministre ou assimilé faisait ce genre de remarques, ce serait plus contestable. Là, ce n'est qu'un journal et un journaliste. En cette année shakespearienne, je dirais : _much ado about nothing._
> 
> On peut aussi craindre que, effectivement, dans ce genre de contrat mirobolant, les dessous ne soient guère présentables, quel que soit celui qui le gagne...



Non, rien ne prouve que la presse française "sérieuse" aurait fait des commentaires de même type. Je crois de plus que les Français, s'ils ne sont en rien plus honnêtes, donnent des leçons sur un autre ton : il y a chez les Allemands, comme chez les anglo-saxons, un fond d'hypocrisie puritaine moralisante que je trouve insupportable. Je préfère encore le chauvinisme latin. 

Pour ce qui est de ce contrat, les raisons qui ont présidé au choix australien sont parfaitement connues. Les chantiers allemands n'ont pas l'expérience des grands sous-marins océaniques de la classe des 4000 t. (pas besoin de ça pour naviguer en Mer du Nord ou en Baltique) ; ils n'avaient à proposer qu'un projet d'agrandissement d'un modèle deux fois plus petit, tandis que les Français proposaient un modèle adapté des futurs sous-marins nucléaires d'attaque de la marine française. Quant aux Japonais, ils n'ont aucune expérience des contrats militaires à l'exportation et des transferts de technologie. La solution de la DCNS était celle qui présentait le risque industriel le moins élevé. 

Peut-être ont-ils versé aussi des pots-de-vin. Mais tout ce qui transparaît pour l'heure — et que critiquent les Allemands — est un lobbying politique forcené. Du culot, mais pas une "absence de scrupules". Les Allemands, comme les Japonais, seraient bien avisés de le reconnaître, au vu de leur expérience passée des grands scandales politico-industriels sur fond de contrats militaires mirobolant. Et cela remonte à loin : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire_Lockheed


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2016)

Tiens, je vais aller au boulot à vélo, demain…


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2016)

N'oublie pas ton masque à gaz parce que les autres continueront d'y aller en voiture.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je note que tu seras donc supporter de la Pologne, de l'Ukraine (je me demande de quoi est composée la sélection) et de l'Irlande du Nord
> 
> Ta remarque m'a amené à regarder la composition des poules : ce n'est vraiment plus du tout la même compétition, trente-deux ans plus tard.



Je supporte n'importe quelle équipe qui combattra les boches. L'Histoire nous a enseigné que contre ces gens-là, il ne faut pas y regarder de trop près question alliés. 

ILS NE PASSERONT PAS (les quart-de-finale).


Oui, une idée à Patoche dit "l'honnête homme" (sic) pour faire plus de fric. Le format à seize équipes était parfait sportivement. Maintenant, il faudra attendre les 8e pour avoir une affiche potable.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Non, rien ne prouve que la presse française "sérieuse" aurait fait des commentaires de même type. Je crois de plus que les Français, s'ils ne sont en rien plus honnêtes, donnent des leçons sur un autre ton : il y a chez les Allemands, comme chez les anglo-saxons, *un fond d'hypocrisie puritaine moralisante* que je trouve insupportable. *Je préfère encore le chauvinisme latin*.
> <...>


C'est sans doute là que nous différons : je n'aime ni celui-ci (qui m'a toujours hérissé le poil) ni celui-là (par mon travail, je suis en contact avec ce côté luthérien pénible, moralisateur et gnan-gnan ). Match (très) nul entre les deux, quoi. 

Cela étant, je ne doute pas que les qualités d'une vieille maison expérimentée (j'ai entendu dire que DCNS est le dernier avatar des arsenaux voulus et créés par un cardinal célèbre) jouent dans cette compétition davantage que les arrangements sous la table. Et il paraît inévitable que les politiques viennent en renfort sur ce type de sujet.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je supporte n'importe quelle équipe qui combattra les boches. L'Histoire nous a enseigné que contre ces gens-là, il ne faut pas y regarder de trop près question alliés.
> 
> ILS NE PASSERONT PAS (les quart-de-finale).


C'est ton côté _¡ No pasarán !_ 
Je n'ai pas trop suivi les éliminatoires mais je crains que tu ne sois déçu : ils me paraissent plutôt en forme, les coquins.
[Faut dire que la dernière fois que je les ai vus jouer, ils mettaient une claque à des Brésiliens pitoyables]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour la peine, j'espère qu'on les sortira vite-fait de l'Euro, comme en 1984.



tout ce que tu voudras pourvu que ce soit pas comme 2 ans plus tot à séville !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> par mon travail, je suis en contact avec ce côté luthérien pénible, moralisateur et gnan-gnan



je suis voisin des schpountzs et depuis la réunification l'esprit luthérien est revenu en force. Le parcours familial et personnel de merkel en est exemplaire. Certains protestants sont mème persuadés que ce sont eux seuls qui ont fait tomber le mur de berlin.
la RFA des années 70/80 n'était pas comme ça : plus cool, moins raide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> [...] plus cool, moins raide.



Arrête de faire de la pub pour le Pape François !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Arrête de faire de la pub pour le Pape François !



c'est sur que bergoglio l'argentin nous change de ratzinger le teuton ! 

et pour rester dans le sujet du fil et le thème :
http://lci.tf1.fr/monde/europe/un-attentat-contre-le-vatican-dejoue-8599432.html


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est sur que bergoglio l'argentin nous change de ratzinger le teuton !


Ça reste un pape, malgré tout... Mais avec Ratzinger, on avait (presque) touché le fond.


> et pour rester dans le sujet du fil et le thème :
> http://lci.tf1.fr/monde/europe/un-attentat-contre-le-vatican-dejoue-8599432.html


Dans cette page, on déjoue un nombre impressionnant d'attentats...


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2016)

Une étude sur la tolérance en France qui me laisse un brin dubitatif. Mais il me suffira sans doute de lire le rapport de la CNCDH pour être convaincu.

Encore un effort et on réussit à élire Mme Le Pen Présidente de la République Française tout en améliorant encore notre score au test de la tolérance.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2016)

La tolérance, y'avait des maisons pour ça et on les a fermées.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2016)

L'hymne en anglais pour l'équipe de France déprime Vallini (secrétaire à la francophonie). On en parle jusque de l'autre côté du Chanel : http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36186486

Ce gouvernement m'étonnera toujours par son sens des priorités.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'hymne en anglais pour l'équipe de France déprime Vallini (secrétaire à la francophonie). On en parle jusque de l'autre côté du *Chanel *: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36186486
> 
> Ce gouvernement m'étonnera toujours par son sens des priorités.


En page N°5 ? 

Déjà, continuer de s'intéresser à l'équipe de France me paraît la marque d'un certain manque de discernement...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Déjà, continuer de s'intéresser à l'équipe de France me paraît la marque d'un certain manque de discernement...


Dans ces temps dramatiques que vit notre pays, ce n'est pas le patriotisme qui t'étouffe.

Les vrais, les bons Français seront derrière leur équipe nationale de Football et son sélectionneur afin qu'elle reprenne la seule place légitime qui est là sienne dans le firmament du sport européen : la première.

Ce n'est pas qu'un simple tournoi sportif, c'est la manifestation du génie français et de notre volonté à nous élever contre toutes les formes de décadence et de barbarie qui ont essayé de nous abattre. D'un seul élan et d'une seule voix nous diront : allez la France ! allez les bleus !



Sauf si on fait grève.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2016)

J'ai la larme à l'oeil, là... 
Je suis prêt à faire des sacrifices pour mon pays [je me verrais bien travailler à sa sécurité, côte informatique, par exemple, pour vous avoir tous à l'oeil ] mais assister à un match de foot de l'équipe masculine nationale, c'est beaucoup demander. L'équipe féminine m'est _beaucoup_ plus sympathique et son public de supporters aussi, ça me conviendrait bien mieux (quoique je craigne les foules).

Pour la grève, je crois que cette fois-ci, ce sera plutôt du côté des intermittents. Du spectacle (on aurait pu penser aux intermittents du sport, plus particulièrement du futchébol). Mais le brave Nicolas A. étant définitivement rayé de la liste et le sélectionneur sachant se faire respecter, ça ne devrait pas arriver cette fois-ci.

Pour changer un peu de sujet : finalement, c'est lui ou c'est pas lui ? (en françois, en anglois)


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Mais le brave Nicolas A. étant définitivement rayé de la liste et le sélectionneur sachant se faire respecter, ça ne devrait pas arriver cette fois-ci.


J'ai cherché, je ne trouve pas alors, de grâce, peut-on me dire qui est Nicolas A ?
Merci.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2016)

Ce brave garçon.


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mai 2016)

Merci.
J'étais à mille lieux de penser à ce personnage (et je m'en félicite).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2016)

Omar Batawil


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2016)

Éducation nationale.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2016)

Les Godons renoncent finalement à un nouvel l'affrontement.

L'anneau est à nous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2016)

C'est l'histoire d'un canapé à Bagdad...


----------



## loustic (8 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est l'histoire d'un canapé à Bagdad...


Et sur le canapé on pourrait voir un moine en or


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2016)

A 92 ans, elle travaille encore chez McDo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2016)

Un adolescent découvre une cité maya perdue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2016)

*Selon la majorité des Américains interrogés, les Palestiniens occupent les territoires israéliens.*







Source : http://original.antiwar.com/smith-g...ans-believe-palestinians-occupy-israeli-land/


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2016)

Ce que je me demande, c'est quelle est la représentativité de ce sondage (ce qui est la sempiternelle question, quant aux sondages).


----------



## boninmi (9 Mai 2016)

Ne faites pas des maths dans l'avion.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Ne faites pas des maths dans l'avion.


Hum…

Concernant un économiste, l'accusation n'est pas dénuée de fondements.


----------



## Berthold (11 Mai 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Un adolescent découvre une cité maya perdue



Ben oui mais non en fait…


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2016)

On vit (encore et toujours) une époque formidable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit (encore et toujours) une époque formidable



... bis ... 

http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/184...ect-periscope-peut-eviter-drames-reproduisent


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2016)

Anar zen, frez de plou gastel, rochez de plou manach avek vu surmer!!!


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2016)

Note pour les climatosceptiques, spécial kassdedi à Mr Claude Allègre :


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2016)

Ces températures ont-elles toujours été mesurées de la même façon et aux mêmes endroits ?


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Ces températures ont-elles toujours été mesurées de la même façon et aux mêmes endroits ?


Genre : depuis 1850, dans un ensemble représentatif de pays sur les cinq (ou six) continents, une famille s'est vue confier la tâche de relever la température quotidienne sur le pas de la porte de son humble demeure, plusieurs fois chaque jour et d'en tenir le registre. Cela se transmet de génération en génération (comme les bourreaux) et, même si ce n'est pas très bien payé, c'est un boulot simple et stable.
Les thermomètres sont contrôlés et éventuellement remplacés par des copies d'époque tous cinq ans.

Ou alors, on a fait autrement...


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Ces températures ont-elles toujours été mesurées de la même façon et aux mêmes endroits ?


Note pour lousticosceptique :


> He plotted monthly temperatures since 1850 in spiral format, using data from the Met Office Hadley Centre and the University of East Anglia's Climatic Research Center


Source
(Via Le Monde)


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2016)

Je ne suis pas  septique, simplement, le réchauffement je m'en carre. Je déteste le catastrophisme et tout ce qu'on essaye de nous faire avaler sous prétexte de réchauffement. Ce n'est même plus une science mais une religion. Il faut y croire, croire en ses prévisions, trembler de concert et écouter les oracles du GIEC avec déférence. Et surtout, il faut culpabiliser.

Toute opinion critique est pourchassée, combattue, raillée, condamnée. On ne peut même plus écrire un livre sans se faire virer de son travail. Le réchauffement climatique est devenu un gros business qu'il ne faut surtout pas contrarier.

Les température montent depuis 1850 ? Et alors ? Quoi de plus normal avec une population qui n'a cessé de progresser et de s'urbaniser sur cette période. Nos villes sont comme d'immenses radiateurs sur cette putain de planète.

L'Homme et ses activités responsables du réchauffement ? Sans doute. Bien qu'il est fort possible qu'il ne soit pas le seul en cause, loin de là. Il y a des précédents. Je me demande d'ailleurs ce que devient l'optimum climatique du Moyen Âge dans vos petites affaires ? Ah! Oui, je sais, une période de progrès avec des températures plus fortes qu'aujourd'hui ça ne cadre pas bien avec le scénario du film catastrophe qu'on nous vend tous les matins, alors on l'escamote.

Allez au bout de votre logique : supprimez l'Homme et la planète se portera mieux.

Quand j'étais gosse, on me promettait l'hiver nucléaire. J'attends toujours. Avec espoirs. Chacun sa religion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Note pour les climatosceptiques, spécial kassdedi à Mr Claude Allègre



Claude Allègre, cette outre gonflée de vent... Pour ce qui est de la crédibilité scientifique et éthique du personnage, voir http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/article/2010/02/27/le-cent-fautes-de-claude-allegre_1312167_3244.html et http://sciences.blogs.liberation.fr...entifiques-signent-contre-claude-allègre.html


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne suis pas  septique, simplement, le réchauffement je m'en carre. Je déteste le catastrophisme et tout ce qu'on essaye de nous faire avaler sous prétexte de réchauffement. Ce n'est même plus une science mais une religion. Il faut y croire, croire en ses prévisions, trembler de concert et écouter les oracles du GIEC avec déférence. Et surtout, il faut culpabiliser.
> 
> Toute opinion critique est pourchassée, combattue, raillée, condamnée. On ne peut même plus écrire un livre sans se faire virer de son travail. Le réchauffement climatique est devenu un gros business qu'il ne faut surtout pas contrarier.
> ...


Oui, il est toujours facile de lancer un anathème en évitant de répondre à une question, aussi naïve soit-elle.
Et pourquoi pas une autre question : Quand se produira la reprise d'activité des volcans d'Auvergne ?


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, il est toujours facile de lancer un anathème en évitant de répondre à une question, aussi naïve soit-elle.
> Et pourquoi pas une autre question : Quand se produira la reprise d'activité des volcans d'Auvergne ?


Quand la source Volvic sera tarie.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2016)

Il n'empêche que les risques sismiques sont parmi les plus sous-estimés en France métropolitaine. Le réveil sera brutal.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne suis pas  septique, simplement, le réchauffement je m'en carre.
> .../...


Moi également, je serai mort bien avant. 
Si j'ai posté c'est parce que je considère que c'est une actualité qui vaut le coup d'être relevée. Inutile de me préter des intentions que je n'ai pas du style anathème, bio-business, culpabilisez, et toute la lyre.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Mai 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'empêche que les risques sismiques sont parmi les plus sous-estimés en France métropolitaine. Le réveil sera brutal.


Bah, c'est pas parce que deux ou trois centrales nucléaires sont construites sur des failles sismiques qu'il faut en faire un fromage…


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bah, c'est pas parce que deux ou trois centrales nucléaires sont construites sur des failles sismiques qu'il faut en faire un fromage…


C'est sûr, on s'inquiète pour des riens.

Question sismique, je recommande la lecture de *Nous Trois*, roman de Jean Échenoz où l'on trouve une belle description d'un séisme dévastateur à Marseille, suivi d'un bon raz-de-marée bien senti.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2016)

Le plafond du Musée européen de Shengen s'effondre

Quelques eurosceptiques se réjouissent d'y voir un symbole, ce qui me semble un peu ridicule (pas le fait d'être eurosceptique, ce que je suis moi-même, pour des motifs sérieux de réflexion politique ou économique ; mais le fait de projeter sur tout, y compris les faits divers les plus triviaux, l'obsession de la déliquescence de l'Europe). 

Par contre, je trouve ceci hilarant :

"_C'est le signe qu'il faudra faire des travaux", a prosaïquement dit à l'AFP Ben Homan, le bourgmestre de Schengen_


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est sûr, on s'inquiète pour des riens.



Pour avoir ressenti, il y a quelques jours, un séisme de magnitude 5,2, Je comprend maintenant que j'aimerais pas en connaître un plus violent, plus destructeur... Cette trouille doit être dans les gènes, je ne voudrais pas vivre au japon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour avoir ressenti, il y a quelques jours, un séisme de magnitude 5,2, Je comprend maintenant que j'aimerais pas en connaître un plus violent, plus destructeur... Cette trouille doit être dans les gènes, je ne voudrais pas vivre au japon...



Je pense que, quand on vit dans des zones particulièrement à risque pour les tremblements de terre, Japon par exemple, on apprend à vivre avec.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2016)

Le Parlement européen finance une conférence néonazie

Ce qui est intéressant dans l'affaire est le "comment diable ont-ils obtenu leur subvention ?". Et là, la réponse est toute simple : il suffit apparemment de glisser dans le dossier quelques mots-clés comme "démocratie", "liberté", "droits de l'homme"... Et hop, c'est dans la poche !


----------



## patlek (14 Mai 2016)

"financement européen d’un montant de 600 000 €"

Mmmmmmhhhh... on pourrait peut être organiser un truc...  

(Disons qu'on fait çà 6; 100 000 euros chacun, en retirant le prix des cacahouètes et celui de la bouteille de pastis, çà devrait pouvoir laisser une marge...)


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)

Une seule personne sur terre a ce jour est née au XIXe siècle


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une seule personne sur terre a ce jour est née au XIXe siècle


Faudrait expliquer au Point que le XX° siècle a commencé le 1 Janvier 1901, pas 1900...
Et on parle ici du calendrier grégorien, qui est loin d'être le seul utilisé dans le monde - mais je pinaille.


----------



## boninmi (15 Mai 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait expliquer au Point que le XX° siècle a commencé le 1 Janvier 1901, pas 1900...
> Et on parle ici du calendrier grégorien, qui est loin d'être le seul utilisé dans le monde - mais je pinaille.


... et expliquer aussi qu'on ne connaît sûrement pas l'état civil de toutes les personnes vivantes dans le monde ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait expliquer au Point



Non. J'explique rien à ces gens-là. Sont bien trop cons.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2016)

Enfants sous surveillance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2016)

Le paracétamol amoindrirait notre capacité d'empathie

En gros, si on soigne sa douleur, on devient moins sensible à celle d'autrui.
C'est nul. La vie est nulle.

Allez, j'me reprends quelques cachets pour moins souffrir.


----------



## patlek (17 Mai 2016)

La copie blanche: 20/20


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2016)

En Sicile, le journaliste anti-Mafia était un pourri

Que faisait-il encore dans le journalisme ? Plus de place au Palais Montecitorio ou au Palais Madame ?


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2016)

Haaaaa.... les écolos,  c'est plus ce que c'était. (On les imaginait avec des chèvres dans le Larzac, et on les retrouve grimpant les échelons de la hiérarchie militaire a une vitesse qu'on ignorait que c' était possible d' aller aussi vite!!!!)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2016)

Elle retrouve sa chatte 16 ans après


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle retrouve sa chatte 16 ans après



Il faut être abonné pour pouvoir lire l'article.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Il faut être abonné pour pouvoir lire l'article.



Modification du lien effectué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Modification du lien effectué



Heureusement, sinon on aurait pu imaginer des choses.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mai 2016)

"Et elle adore toujours autant le chocolat, comme lorsqu'elle était petite"
Dans la foulée des retrouvailles, elle essaye de la tuer.
http://conseils-veto.com/intoxication-au-chocolat-theobromine-du-chien-et-du-chat/
On sait pourquoi la chatte est partie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2016)

Les enfants qui lisent Harry Potter souffriront de maladies mentales graves

C'est du moins l'opinion du proviseur d'un établissement privé britannique, The Acorn School.

En anglais, _acorn _signifie "gland"...


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mai 2016)

Ça ressemble à une grosse blague, quand même...
En tout cas, merci, ça m'a bien égayé ce samedi tout gris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ça ressemble à une grosse blague, quand même...
> En tout cas, merci, ça m'a bien égayé ce samedi tout gris



Oui, on dirait une blague. Mais non, finalement... 

http://www.theacornschool.com/news/the-imagination-of-the-child/


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2016)

Le Marquis de Sade, dès 12 ans, rien de mieux pour former la jeunesse à ce qui l'attend.


Concernant Harry Potter, je ne sais pas, mais sur Le Seigneur des anneaux, j'ai vu quelques cas qui m'ont semblé sérieusement atteints. En plus, c'est très mal écrit.

C'est vrai que Shakespeare est à mettre entre toutes les mains.

Moi, c'était la sorcière de Blanche-Neige. J'ai mis des dizaines d'années à m'en remettre. Ce n'est même pas moi qui ait acheté le DVD que je possède, on me l'a offert, et ce n'est pas sans angoisse que je l'ai introduit dans le lecteur. D'ailleurs, je ne l'ai jamais repassé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2016)

La pauvreté progresse dans le monde et notamment en Europe (résumé du rapport 2016 sur l'emploi et les questions sociales de l'Organisation internationale du Travail)

On observe depuis 2008 une hausse du niveau de pauvreté relative en Europe (part des ménages gagnant moins de 60 % du revenu médian de leur pays).

Pas grave. Au moins, on a sauvé les banques.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Les enfants qui lisent Harry Potter souffriront de maladies mentales graves
> 
> C'est du moins l'opinion du proviseur d'un établissement privé britannique, The Acorn School.
> 
> En anglais, _acorn _signifie "gland"...



en tout cas j'amerai bien savoir ce qu'il a lu dans son enfance celui la !

élections en autriche en cours :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...r-une-main-de-fer-dans-un-gant-de-velours.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> élections en autriche en cours :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...r-une-main-de-fer-dans-un-gant-de-velours.php



Je ne suis pas fou de ces conservateurs du pays de Sissi, mais c'est encore du journalisme à deux balles pour faire peur dans les chaumières. Sur la base de la lecture paresseuse de la presse allemande, on présente Hofer comme un cinglé qui porte une arme à la ceinture ("Sous ses airs avenants, Norbert Hofer aime pourtant se promener armé d'un pistolet"), comme si l'Autriche était le Far West. Il possède juste un Glock 26 (modèle ultra-compact du fabricant autrichien) comme tireur sportif licencié et dispose d'une autorisation de détention à ce titre (en France, on compte plus d'un million de chasseurs et dans les 200 000 licenciés à la FFTir). Les lois autrichiennes prohibent évidemment, comme partout en Europe, le port en public d'armes de cette catégorie, sauf autorisation tout à fait exceptionnelle sur le lieu de travail pour certains métiers (https://rdns.im/gun-laws-in-austria). Bref, il trimballe son Glock de temps à autre dans un stand, tire quelques chargeurs, fait les vérifications de sécurité, nettoie son arme, la range, puis rentre chez lui tranquillement. Quand on lui pose la question de l'utilité de cette arme, il avoue qu'elle lui procure un "sentiment de sécurité". Je trouve personnellement cela idiot. Rien de plus. Il faut être malhonnête ou fanatique pour y voir un comportement de nazi parano. Peut-être est-il un futur Dollfuss. Pour l'heure, rien ne permet de le stigmatiser sur la base de détails comme la possession légale d'une arme.

C'est du niveau des déclarations de Cameron sur le Brexit, dont soit-disant un troisième conflit mondial pourrait découler.

Et ça, _Le Figaro_ l'a dénoncé (voir le blog de Berruyer _Les Crises_, dont je désapprouve la dérive complotiste, mais qui a visé juste sur ce point) ? Que nenni ! Ce nazillon (j'ai lu sa prose ultra-nationaliste : du pur délire estampillé années 40...) est désormais reçu à bras ouverts en Occident comme le messie anti-Poutine.


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> pour faire peur dans les chaumières




Personnellement, je suis çà de loin, mais çà reflete quand meme un mouvement de fond, et on peut s' interroger sur l' effet d' entrainement. Les gens des autres pays regardent, et si c' est jouer finement , sans trop de vagues, sans excès, l' idée que l' on puisse voter pour des gouvernements d' extreme droite va faire son chemin.
Il fut un temps ou les pays européens se sont mis a voter socialistes, et maintenant, on s' en éloigne.

On a plus de feuille de route, plus de projet, et faut pas compter sur françois hollande pour un "effet d' entrainement", on est dans l' enlisement (pour moi) Et pas une dépanneuse à l'horizon!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2016)

désolé cratès mais si le truc du flingue est une anecdote je trouve que ça commence à bien puer en europe et en europe centrale en premier.
regarde orban en hongrie. Autorisation de tirer sur les réfugiés donc des femmes et des enfants.

la guerre civile n'est jamais très loin. Comme a dit quelqu'un : toujours se rappeler que nous ne sommes qu'à 48h de la barbarie sous nos airs civilisés.


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis çà de loin, mais çà reflete quand meme un mouvement de fond, et on peut s' interroger sur l' effet d' entrainement. Les gens des autres pays regardent, et si c' est jouer finement , sans trop de vagues, sans excès, *l' idée que l' on puisse voter pour des gouvernements d' extreme droite va faire son chemin*.
> Il fut un temps ou les pays européens se sont mis a voter socialistes, et maintenant, on s' en éloigne.
> 
> On a plus de feuille de route, plus de projet, et faut pas compter sur François hollande pour un "effet d' entrainement", on est dans l' enlisement (pour moi) Et pas une dépanneuse à l'horizon!!!



Pourquoi parler au futur proche ? Tu peux parfaitement parler au présent.
Cette idée _fait_ son chemin un peu partout, en Europe occidentale comme en Europe centrale et orientale, pas forcément pour les mêmes raisons (on s'en doute).

Donc, avec un peu de réussite, les Européens vont dans un même élan réussir à désosser l'Europe assez rapidement, très démocratiquement, plein d'espoirs dans des lendemains meilleurs (chacun chez soi, autant que possible).


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> désolé cratès mais si le truc du flingue est une anecdote je trouve que ça commence à bien puer en europe et en europe centrale en premier.
> regarde orban en hongrie. Autorisation de tirer sur les réfugiés donc des femmes et des enfants.
> 
> la guerre civile n'est jamais très loin. Comme a dit quelqu'un : toujours se rappeler que nous ne sommes qu'à 48h de la barbarie sous nos airs civilisés.


C'est pourtant simple, cet Autrichien, quoiqu'ouvertement d'extrême-droite, n'a sans doute encore rien dit _contre_ Vladimir Putin. Donc il est (quasi) respectable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2016)

patlek a dit:


> l' idée que l' on puisse voter pour des gouvernements d' extreme droite va faire son chemin



Ouais, l'étiquette "extrême droite", ça fait super peur ! 
Et pis c'est _Le Figaro_ qui le dit. Ils n'oseraient pas nous conter des fariboles...

Que sais-tu du FPÖ ? Connais-tu le programme de ce parti ? As-tu la moindre idée de ce que pourrait donner un gouvernement de l'Autriche par ce parti ? J'ai comme un doute...

La bonne presse, indépendamment de toute analyse sérieuse, de toute enquête approfondie, te dit que le FPÖ c'est mal, alors tu t'inquiètes. C'est terrible tout de même, ces comportements de moutons...

L'horrible "extrême droite" contaminante c'est juste des libéraux conservateurs, soit Juppé-Fillon-Sarkozy avec une forte dose de populisme-souverainisme en plus et dans un contexte centre-européen tendu face à la crise des migrants : http://www.latribune.fr/economie/union-europeenne/autriche-pourquoi-l-extreme-droite-572418.html

Pas du tout ma tasse de thé (le libéralisme, le puritanisme moral, les fantasmes d'association à l'Allemagne), mais rien qui ressemble au retour d'Hitler. Les gens du _Figaro_ le savent probablement. Mais la politique du soupçon, c'est la règle face à quiconque fait montre de la plus petite dose d'euroscepticisme (et encore, ils ne préconisent pas la sortie de l'UE, et autres horreurs apocalyptiques qui vont faire bouillir les mers et provoquer la mort de millions de petits chatons).


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2016)

Pendant ce temps, à droite, Mme Morano refait la géographie et vous propose une solution pour voyager loin à moins cher.

M'enfin, elle débarque ? C'était déjà comme cela il y a vingt-ans dans le Xe. Heureusement qu'elle ne s'est pas aventurée dans le XIIIe, du côté des Olympiades elle se serait crue à Saigon. "Saigon. Putain ! Je suis encore à Saigon."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple, cet Autrichien, quoiqu'ouvertement d'extrême-droite, n'a sans doute encore rien dit _contre_ Vladimir Putin. Donc il est (quasi) respectable.



Ou alors, tu le classes "ouvertement" à l'extrême droite (c'est bien, tu n'as plus rien à démontrer : un adverbe a suffit à t'économiser du travail, en créant l'illusion d'une évidence), justement parce qu'il n'a rien dit contre la Russie. Dans le cas contraire, il pourrait devenir respectable à tes yeux. Comme le nouveau président de la Rada, je me suis permis de le rappeler deux posts avant ton intervention, l'est devenu auprès de nos démocrates européens et étatsuniens... CQFD. 

Le Chardon : l'histoire du Glock, ça prouve au contraire tout. Si l'on a besoin de délirer sur un truc comme ça, c'est que quelque chose ne va pas dans le rapport critique que l'on a avec ce type et ses idées. Mais en fait, c'est surtout la facilité avec laquelle je vois des gens ici ou ailleurs gober sans aucun esprit critique ce que peut débiter la presse qui m'inquiète. "C'est avec un pistolet Glock à la ceinture, une arme de fabrication autrichienne, que Norbert Hofer a fait campagne" nous dit-on (http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...mes-10-choses-a-savoir-sur-norbert-hofer.html). Sauf que la loi autrichienne, à ma connaissance du moins, ne le permet pas, sauf autorisation exceptionnelle. Tout ce que les journalistes autrichiens en fait croient savoir, c'est qu'il aurait admis porter parfois son arme en public pour se rassurer (http://www.thelocal.at/20160425/who-is-norbert-hofer-and-why-does-he-matter). Dans tous les cas, aucune photo de Hofer pistolet à la ceinture n'est publiée sur le Web, bien qu'il soit censé l'avoir porté sur lui durant la campagne. Je signale, qu'il est handicapé et ne peut marcher (difficilement) qu'avec une canne. Pas top pour dégainer rapidement... Par contre, il a publié une photo de lui au stand de tir : un handicapé qui ne peut plus faire du parapente se distrait au stand de tir. Oui, une certaine presse y voit une confirmation des tendances antidémocratiques et même fascisante du bonhomme... De son temps, que disait-on de Guillaume Tell ?  

Bref, moi j'y vois une entreprise de propagande révélatrice de ce qu'est la presse où certains s'abreuvent sans aucun esprit critique. Ailleurs (http://www.lexpressiondz.com/internationale/242090-l-extreme-droite-annonce-la-couleur.html), on nous dit qu' "il arbore un visage avenant que dément le revolver Glock qu'il arbore". Dommage que la marque autrichienne ne produise que des pistolets... Pas grave : on ne va pas exiger d'un journaliste qu'il sache de quoi il parle. Mais comme une collègue de parti de Hofer, Barbara Rozenkranz est qualifié juste avant cette bourde de "néo-nazie", je ne peux m'empêcher de m'interroger : et si les connaissances de ces journaleux en matière de néo-nazisme étaient de la même eau que leur maîtrise des armes ? Si pistolet et revolver c'est la même chose, si une arme portée seulement au stand de tir, c'est pareil qu'une arme glissée dans la ceinture et arborée en public, alors peut-être que "patriote" et "nazi" c'est aussi la même chose, ou "conservateur" et "fasciste", ou "populiste" et "ennemi de la démocratie". Peut-être que Chevènement, Dupont-Aignan et Hitler, c'est la même chose à peu de choses près ? Hofer serait paraît-il islamophobe. Il a juste dit en fait qu'il ne voulait pas que l'Autriche devienne un pays musulman. C'est mal ? On n'a plus le droit de dire cela ? Il a signalé qu'il ne désignerait pas comme ministre une femme portant le voile. C'est ça l'islamophobie ? Et des articles qui se citent les uns les autres en boucle sans que jamais l'un des auteurs se donne la peine de vérifier la validité des informations, c'est cela le journalisme ?

Oui, ça doit être ça l'ignoble racisme qui nous ramène aux heures les plus sombres de notre histoire. Restons vigilants. Par contre, le retour en faveur du slogan "Tabassons les juifs et sauvons l'Ukraine" sur les T-Shirts des gentils patriotes ukrainiens amis de l'Europe, sur fond de symboles SS, évitons d'en faire des gorges chaudes. Ces gens là sont certes un peu compromettants mais restent supportables, tant du moins qu'ils sont le bon goût d'être russophobes et nous dispensent de faire un peu d'histoire et de géopolitique pour comprendre la situation. Ce serait trop fatigant autrement.

C'est mon dernier mot ici sur le sujet, promis juré.


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> mais rien qui ressemble au retour d'Hitler



Je ne vois pas trop ou j'aurais dis que c'est le retour d'hitler?? 
Je n' en suis pas là.

J' ai meme pas dit un mot sur sa "passion pour les armes", parce que c' est un truc auquel je comprend rieN

Un type se pointerais devant moi, et me dirait "j' ai une passion pour les armes", il parlerait chinois ce serait pareil. C' est comme si le type me disais qu'il a une passion pour les casseroles. Je me dirais qu'a part l'inviter Mercredi soir a un diner d' amis, je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je peux faire de ce type.


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2016)

@Cratès: en fait, la question revient (un peu) à la définition de ce qu'est l'extrême-droite.
Ce qui n'est pas un sujet facile, vu que ça dépend pas mal des circonstances locales, d'une part, et que, d'autre part, il y a aussi plusieurs extrêmes-droites, suffisamment différentes pour que le substantif générique mène à une certaine confusion.

De mon point de vue, on peut parfaitement être à l'extrême-droite sans être néo-quelque chose (genre : nazi, fasciste ou ce que l'on voudra dans ce genre). Je peux parfaitement me tromper sur le compte de Hofer (et de Strache) en les considérant à l'extrême-droite, c'est-à-dire plus à droite que les droites usuelles ; mais en aucune façon je ne les considèrerais comme des néo-nazis ou je ne sais quoi. En son temps, Haider avait eu quelques phrases sur le _Dritte Reich_, en forme d'appels du pied, mais les dirigeants actuels du FPÖ semblent éviter ces écueils.

@Le Chardon : Orban est assez pénible, de mon point de vue. Mais ce qui me déprime encore davantage est de voir qu'il y a à sa droite le Jobbik, qui ne se porte pas mal du tout et qui semble du même métal que le parti fondé par Groïsman.

PS 1 : cette question d'extrême-droite rappelle les procès (au sens propre comme au figuré) que fait Marine Le Pen à ceux qui considèrent le Front National comme un parti d'extrême-droite.
PS 2 : j'en profite pour recommander la lecture de "Fascisme, nazisme et régimes autoritaires en Europe (1918-1945)" de Johann Chapoutot [aux PUF, collection Quadrige], qui apporte des points de vue argumentés aux débats de ce type.


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2016)

Une décision de Pfizer quant à l'utilisation de ses produits.

Les laboratoires pharmaceutiques ne passant en général pas pour des parangons de vertu, je soupçonne un brin d'opportunisme dans cette décision.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2016)

Besoin d'un coach en séduction ?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mai 2016)

En attendant, il a l'air d'être franchement sincère le william32 (même s'il fait un peu pitié).
Et, tout bien pesé, je préfère son "Soyez généreux avec les femmes" à un hypothétique "Comportez vous en parfait connard avec les gonzesses".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2016)

Pfffffff ! ... ça fait des décennies que ça existe pour les mouches ... 

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1504/Ins...-les-pietons-l-idee-etonnante-de-Google.dhtml


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mai 2016)

C'est pas sérieux, ça ressemble à une blague.
Et pourtant c'est repris de partout sur le web.
Les petits trouducs qui passent leur temps à s'asseoir sur les capots des bagnoles risquent d'être surpris.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2016)

I want to believe


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mai 2016)

L'Humanité organe unique de la presse française.

Étienne Fajon et Roland Leroy en ont rêvé, la CGT l'a fait.


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2016)

La vie de bureau, et bien, c' est pas toujours facile!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mai 2016)

patlek a dit:


> La vie de bureau, et bien, c' est pas toujours facile!!!!


Les femmes sont de plus en plus bricoleuses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est pas sérieux, ça ressemble à une blague.
> Et pourtant c'est repris de partout sur le web.
> Les petits trouducs qui passent leur temps à s'asseoir sur les capots des bagnoles risquent d'être surpris.



Une invention datant de 1924 soit disant pour ramasser les piétons percutés au lieu de les écrapoutir (comme disent les québécois) :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2016)

La tombe d'Aristote peut-être identifiée en Grèce

En tant que faux grec et philosophe à deux balles, j'en suis tout ému.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> philosophe à deux balles



y a pas mal de candidats pour le titre et médiatiquement connus en plus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> y a pas mal de candidats pour le titre et médiatiquement connus en plus !



Certes. Et il y même des candidats inattendus... La philo a bon dos.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mai 2016)

L'article que tu mets en lien se trompe complètement. On s'est effectivement longtemps demandé d'où provenait cette étrange expression, pour le moins saugrenue : "Hollande c'est un philosophe".
Mais la réponse à été retrouvée dans le journal intime d'un de ses gardes du corps, après qu'il soit mort de rire en service, comme on le sait, sur une des fameuses blagues dont notre président est spécialiste.
L'histoire se passe à l'Elysée, alors que le président Hollande prend une banane et se fait mordre par une mygale importée probablement avec le fruit.
Il devient immédiatement jaune flamby et s'écroule. Son garde du corps se précipite, se penche sur lui et prend un air profondément pénétré, à tel point que tout le monde pense qu'Hollande vient de faire la réflexion la plus philosophique de tous les temps à propos de la banane, ce que semble confirmer l'exclamation du garde : "Hollande, c'est un philosophe !", ce qui, les circonstances aidant, a été définitivement acté puis rapporté par l'ensemble de l'entourage présent.
Ce qu'on sait maintenant, c'est que le garde du corps venait d'avoir une idée fulgurante, et s'adressait en fait à son collègue : "Hollande s'éteint, file au zoo, fifi" (le collègue s'appelait Philippe, dit fifi).
Dans l'agitation personne n'a entendu le reste : "Ils ont plein de sérum anti venin de mygale, rapporte un flacon".
Vous connaissez la suite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou : je ne vois qu'un homme absolument désespéré pour inventer une telle histoire...

Tiens bon, on est avec toi !!!


----------



## patlek (29 Mai 2016)

MMMMmmmmmmrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


Sympathique personnage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2016)

La Bible traduite en emojis

En fait, la Bible, dès l'origine, c'était déjà cool comme une chanson des Beach Boys. Il faut juste faire un effort de relecture.


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Mai 2016)

Putain, déjà qu'avec des mots je comprends pas tout...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> La Bible traduite en emojis
> 
> En fait, la Bible, dès l'origine, c'était déjà cool comme *une chanson des Beach Boys.*



et en ce moment au vatican c'est plutot ambiance tango !


----------



## PHILBX (30 Mai 2016)

INSOLITE - Un homme mordu au pénis par un python se rétablit

http://www.lepetitjournal.com/bangk...omme-mordu-au-penis-par-un-python-se-retablit

Wc Thai

http://www.reisewut.com/thailand07/Tag9/WC.jpg


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Mai 2016)

J'allais écrire, que bon, encore une légende urbaine, mais non, en fait.
http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/...e-sont-pas-que-legendes-urbaines-2534346.html
Je vais faire installer un petit clapet anti python dans les toilettes, alors.


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> La Bible traduite en emojis
> 
> En fait, la Bible, dès l'origine, c'était déjà cool comme une chanson des Beach Boys. Il faut juste faire un effort de relecture.


Ce n'est qu'un début.

C'est le début du commencement de la fin de l'écriture.

Les mots disparaissent...


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2016)

Marrant, ça. Il me semblait qu'on n'avait jamais autant écrit (ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce qu'on écrit vaille la peine d'être lu, bien entendu...)

Ce que je me demande c'est quel est l'emoticone pour "ratatiner la tronche des saligauds d'en face", une des occupations majeures des protagonistes de cet admirable ouvrage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je vais faire installer un petit clapet anti python dans les toilettes, alors.



Pas nécessaire pour moi !!!! Il faudrait que le python ait une sacré bonne vue pour ne pas rater sa cible !  ...


----------



## loustic (30 Mai 2016)

Ah ! Les femmes ! C'est bon !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2016)

Ils sont partout !!! Les cathos...  
https://twitter.com/LaVieHebdo/status/737188428333383680


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2016)

Il paraitrait que il y en aurait pour voter contre, moi, je signe tout de suite!!!!!

Et après, je me mets un peu les doigts de pied en éventail, avec un p'tit cocktail.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ils sont partout !!! Les cathos...



ah d'accord les ktos. Je croyais que tu voulais dire les militants du front de gauche dirigé par saint-jean-luc-pensez-pour-nous.
parce qu'on en voit guère. 

(et puis teilhard c'est un jéz... comme... euh... qui déjà ?)

sinon le meilleur site d'actu du moment c'est celui la :

http://www.vigicrues.gouv.fr/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2016)

Ce n'est pas encore la quadrature du cercle, mais c'est déjà la roue carrée chez British Airways : http://avherald.com/h?article=498050d8


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2016)

certains pourraient croire que la lorraine c'est en normandie avec une rivière de ce nom qui déborde :

http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...6/05/31/inondations-l-orne-continue-de-monter

nous ne sommes pas les plus mal lotis par rapport au 77 et au 45.


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2016)

Un ordinateur à pas cher.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2016)

Il réclame le remboursement des rendez-vous galants


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il réclame le remboursement des rendez-vous galants


Les femmes qu'on paye sont encore celles qui reviennent le moins cher.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les femmes qu'on paye sont encore celles qui reviennent le moins cher.


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2016)

Ségolène Royal : Des sirènes dans les communes inondables

Pauvres sirènes !
Que vont-elles devenir en dehors des périodes d'inondation ?


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juin 2016)

J'imagine qu'en plus d'une sirène, les communes inondables devront se doter d'un aquarium pour loger la sirène par temps sec.
Et certainement aussi d'un stock de boules Quiès™ pour éviter que les hommes aillent se jeter à l'eau à tout bout de "chant".
Ah mais, attends, s'ils n'entendent rien ils ne sauront pas que la crue arrive.
C'est inextricable.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2016)

Un château d'eau à vendre... pour un euro


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2016)

Marseille lance une ligne de bus 100% électrique.
Les batteries sont issues de l'industrie chimique la plus polluante qui soit.
Quelle est la masse de batterie électrique  dans un bus ?
Réponse dans l'article :
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/1...-de-bus-100-electrique-en-france_1799353.html

Trois tonnes !!!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Marseille lance une ligne de bus 100% électrique.
> Les batteries sont issues de l'industrie chimique la plus polluante qui soit.
> Quelle est la masse de batterie électrique  dans un bus ?
> Réponse dans l'article :
> ...



C'est surprenant?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2016)

"En tant qu'historien, je crains qu'un Brexit puisse marquer non seulement le début de la destruction de l'UE mais aussi de la civilisation occidentale", a déclaré au quotidien allemand _Bild_ le président (polonais) du Conseil européen, Donald Tusk.

En tant qu'historien, je peux dire que ce type est un con.


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2016)

En réaction au post précédent :


			
				Tusk a dit:
			
		

> « les ennemis extérieurs qui boiront le champagne »
> .



En tout cas, si ils boivent ce breuvage en masse, ça ne pourra qu'être bénéfique pour l'économie française, c'est déjà ça


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2016)

Si DAECH passe du champony au champagne, moi, je dis qu'il y a progrès.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> "En tant qu'historien, je crains qu'un Brexit puisse marquer non seulement le début de la destruction de l'UE mais aussi de la civilisation occidentale", a déclaré au quotidien allemand _Bild_ le président (polonais) du Conseil européen, Donald Tusk.
> 
> En tant qu'historien, je peux dire que ce type est un con.


Il est bien connu que les historiens sont déjà à la peine pour s'accorder sur le passé et qu'ils ne sont pas meilleurs (ni plus mauvais, soyons justes) que le pékin de base quant à connaître l'avenir.

Pour la civilisation occidentale, c'est sans doute s'engager un peu trop   Il faudrait déjà s'accorder sur ce qu'est cette civilisation occidentale...

Mais quant à l'avenir de l'UE, je crains fort que ce ne soit effectivement le début de la fin : ce n'est pas un pronostic, mais une crainte, au vu de l'état d'esprit assez UE-phobe dans une bonne partie des pays membres, tel que, du moins, il s'exprime dans les divers sondages sur le sujet. Si on enquille un Brexit par-ci et l'élection de divers partis anti-UE par-là, on finira bien par détricoter l'UE. Mais ceci ne déplaira justement pas à la majorité de nos concitoyens, apparemment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Il est bien connu que les historiens sont déjà à la peine pour s'accorder sur le passé et qu'ils ne sont pas meilleurs (ni plus mauvais, soyons justes) que le pékin de base quant à connaître l'avenir.



Scepticisme un peu facile (très "bompien"). Qui critique les historiens sur leurs désaccords ou la faiblesse de leurs capacités d'anticipation n'a pas dû fréquenter beaucoup d'économistes...  

En 2013, le jury du Prix d'économie Alfred Nobel de la Banque de Suède a trouvé le moyen de distinguer Eugene Fama, le père de la théorie de l'efficience des marchés, et Robert Schiller, qui a consacré beaucoup d'énergie et de talent à réfuter ces mêmes idées. Conclusion du _Monde_ : "L'économie reste ainsi toujours la seule discipline où deux personnes peuvent partager le même prix Nobel en racontant des choses complètement opposées".

Pour le fun, voir aussi l'article vachard sous le masque de la rigueur scientifique et de la courtoisie qu'a consacré à la méthode de notre très encensé Nobel libéral Jean Tirole, Franck Aggeri, professeur de management à Mines ParisTech : "Les phénomènes gestionnaires à l’épreuve de la pensée économique standard. Une mise en perspective de travaux de Jean Tirole", _Revue française de gestion_, Volume 41, Numéro 250, Juin-Juillet 2015, p. 65–85.

Voilà, c'est fait. Une journée où l'on néglige de saisir une occasion de médire de Tirole est une journée de perdue.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Scepticisme un peu facile (très "bompien"). Qui critique les historiens sur leurs désaccords ou la faiblesse de leurs capacités d'anticipation n'a pas dû fréquenter beaucoup d'économistes...
> <...>


Esquive un peu facile (très "cratésienne"), qui consiste à détourner l'attention sur ces malheureux économistes, qui ont certes bien mérité les quolibets qu'on leur inflige.

Mais tu m'avais mal lu, bien sûr.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2016)

Des restes humains ont été retrouvés dans l’estomac de l’ours suspecté d’avoir fait 4 victimes


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Juin 2016)

"Vous vous rendez compte de la vie de ces  pauvres bêtes; être obligé de manger des vieux!"
Coluche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Esquive un peu facile (très "cratésienne"), qui consiste à détourner l'attention sur ces malheureux économistes, qui ont certes bien mérité les quolibets qu'on leur inflige.
> 
> Mais tu m'avais mal lu, bien sûr.



Voir la réplique du maréchal de Luxembourg au prince d'Orange, jaloux d'un homme qui n'avait jamais eu à faire retraite devant lui, et qui l'avait traité un jour par dépit de "vilain bossu" (Luxembourg était contrefait) : « Comment sait-il que je suis bossu, il ne m’a jamais vu par derrière ? ».


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Voir la réplique du maréchal de Luxembourg au prince d'Orange, jaloux d'un homme qui n'avait jamais eu à faire retraite devant lui, et qui l'avait traité un jour par dépit de "vilain bossu" (Luxembourg était contrefait) : « Comment sait-il que je suis bossu, il ne m’a jamais vu par derrière ? ».


Quelle culture !


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2016)

Entre 125 000 et 1,3 million de manifestants

Là, on a une marge d' erreur appréciable. Par prudence moi j' aurais rajouté "+/- 20 %" en exergue, pour garder un peu de marge.

http://www.liberation.fr/france/201...-13-million-de-manifestants-en-france_1459365


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2016)

_Toujours aucune nouvelle de la troupe de mimes envoyée en Irak pour calmer les combattants de Daech_

Heureusement qu'il reste _Le Gorafi_ pour nous informer. Autrement, on ne saurait RIEN !


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2016)

ATTENTION!

Surveillez vos chaudières!! (c' est sournois, une chaudière)



Re ATTENTION!!!!!!

Bac de français...


"Mais tu es qui toi, Anatole France pour venir t'incruster au bac"


"Anatole France je croyais c'était un arrêt de tram moi qu'est que c'est un écrivain"

"Déjà Anatole France pour moi c'était des opticiens"



C' est pas gagné....


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2016)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pas gagné....


Ué, mais faut relativiser, quand même. Sur l'ensemble des candidats au bac de français, les rigolos qui se vengent sur touiteur représentent quel pourcentage ?
TW et FB ça fait une bonne caisse de résonnance pour les nuls qui de toutes façons auraient braillé leur dépit quel qu'ait été le sujet, + un sujet pour des journalistes en mal de copie, + un pretexte pour les basher (de jeunes, de l'éducation nationale, de la France, etc.) d'en remettre une couche. 
Je préfère rigoler un bon coup en repensant aux énormités que j'ai pu écrire pendant ma scolarité et qui ne m'empèchent pas de vivre !


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> <...>
> Je préfère rigoler un bon coup en repensant aux énormités que j'ai pu écrire pendant ma scolarité et qui ne m'empèchent pas de vivre !


Excellente attitude 
Qui évite le surplomb et le mépris si répandu un peu partout (c'est tellement facile de la ramener quand personne ne peut aller dénicher les âneries qu'on a écrites).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2016)

Rassurez-vous, grâce aux nouveaux programmes de collège le niveau va monter, monter, monter...






Source : eduscol.education.fr/cid99192/ressources-francais-c4-se-chercher-se-construire.html (qui précise que ces ressources ont été conçues et réalisées par "des groupes d'experts en partenariat avec l'inspection générale de l'Éducation nationale").

Si vous n'y pigez rien, c'est normal, car c'est exactement le but visé : amener les enseignants, ahuris de ne rien comprendre à ce qu'on leur demande d'enseigner, à un niveau de désarroi et d'auto-dépréciation intellectuelle tel qu'il ne puissent plus avoir la moindre velléité de penser par eux-mêmes.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Si vous n'y pigez rien, c'est normal


Yeah, je suis normal !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Juin 2016)

Mais où est donc Manhattan ?
Quand j'ai passé mon Bac j'étais pas une lumière mais j'aurais au moins pu répondre à cette question.
Tout le monde sait que Manhattan se trouve à Chicago, enfin quoi, merde.
Si ça trouve, de l'autre côté de l'atlantique des étudiants signent une pétition parce qu'on leur a demandé durant l'épreuve de français dans quelle ville se situe le quartier latin.
Va savoir ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2016)

Génération Belkacem.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais où est donc Manhattan ?
> Quand j'ai passé mon Bac j'étais pas une lumière mais j'aurais au moins pu répondre à cette question.
> Tout le monde sait que Manhattan se trouve à Chicago, enfin quoi, merde.
> Si ça trouve, de l'autre côté de l'atlantique des étudiants signent une pétition parce qu'on leur a demandé durant l'épreuve de français dans quelle ville se situe le quartier latin.
> Va savoir ?


Rome ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Génération Belkacem.


Je ne pense pas qu'elle y soit pour grand-chose. Génération FB-TW plutôt. D'ailleurs je me demande si je ne vais pas lancer une pétition pour accorder le bac à tous les pétitionnaires. 

_C'est bien plus beau lorsque c'est inutile _


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Génération Belkacem.


Honte sur moi, je viens d'aller googeuler pour voir qui était Belkacem (pour me rendre compte que, quand même, je sais qui c'est).
Pire que ça, mais ça reste entre nous, je me suis d'abord imaginé que tu parlais de Karim Kacel , et je me demandais vraiment ce que tu voulais dire par là.



bompi a dit:


> Rome ?


Non mais comme Rome ou Paris c'est bien une ville des États Unis.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Honte sur moi, je viens d'aller googeuler pour voir qui était Belkacem (pour me rendre compte que, quand même, je sais qui c'est).


Y'a pas de honte. Il est dur d'imaginer que ça est le ministre de l'éducation nationale.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Génération Belkacem.


Son nom est  Vallaud-Belkacem.

Elle n'est peut-être pas une très bonne ministre de l'éducation ; ce que je ne saisis pas c'est pourquoi elle déclenche autant d'animosité (voire de la haine chez certains).


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Son nom est  Vallaud-Belkacem.
> 
> Elle n'est peut-être pas une très bonne ministre de l'éducation ; ce que je ne saisis pas c'est pourquoi elle déclenche autant d'animosité (voire de la haine chez certains).


Vallaud est le nom de son mari.

Parce qu'en plus d'être une incapable, c'est une menteuse et une nuisible. C'est une sale bête. Bête et méchante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> ce que je ne saisis pas c'est pourquoi elle déclenche autant d'animosité (voire de la haine chez certains).



Elle ne mérite pas d'être haïe sans doute. Allègre a davantage provoqué les enseignants. Royal aussi. Chatel a été plus étranger à leurs valeurs. Mais il y a un phénomène d'usure. Elle est le mauvais ministre de trop à ce poste. Le sourire associé à la bêtise, il y a un moment où ça agace.


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vallaud est le nom de son mari.
> 
> Parce qu'en plus d'être une incapable, c'est une *menteuse *et une *nuisible*. C'est une sale bête.* Bête et méchante*.


Et qu'est-ce qui justifie ces épithètes (disons davantage que pour tout(e) politicien(ne) qui, un jour ou un autre, est toujours amené(e) à s'arranger avec les faits...) ?


----------



## Gwen (20 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Rome ?


Eux ils sont partout car ils bougent avec leur caravanes.
ça va, j'ai bon monsieur le professeur ?


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2016)

Une bonne nouvelle, assez encourageante pour les Colombiens.
Ce n'est sans doute pas la fin des problèmes mais c'est un pas dans une bonne direction.


----------



## boninmi (23 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Une bonne nouvelle, assez encourageante pour les Colombiens.
> Ce n'est sans doute pas la fin des problèmes mais c'est un pas dans une bonne direction.


Signé sous le patronage de Raoul Castro, la seule guérilla restant active étant l'ELN, qui est ... castriste .


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Signé sous le patronage de Raoul Castro, la seule guérilla restant active étant l'ELN, qui est ... castriste .


Certes. Mais il faut bien avancer, pas vrai ? Ce qui est intéressant est que l'accord à venir (qui a quand même déjà trois mois de retard...) comprend une partie judiciaire réelle (ce n'est pas une amnistie pure et simple comme avec d'autres guérillas) tant côté gouvernement que FARC. Il me semble que cet accord est bien plus positif et "juste" que celui d'Uribe avec les paramilitaires, lesquels s'en sortaient beaucoup trop bien à mon goût. Là, des affreux des FARC auront droit à un procès et (sans doute) des peines de prison (plus courtes que ce que l'on pourrait leur souhaiter) mais il y a la recherche d'un délicat équilibre entre paix et justice.
[En décembre, Antoine Garapon avait fait une petite chronique qui, AMHA, situait bien le sujet]

Il y aura bien sûr de très grosses difficultés, notamment pour le problème du trafic de drogue.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ça me fait bien plaisir, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour des gens qui me sont chers [et les bonnes nouvelles, finalement, il n'y en a pas tant que ça, sinon pour les anti-européens ]

PS : Dans le même temps, on vient justement d'arrêter un gars de l'ELN.


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Il y aura bien sûr de très grosses difficultés, notamment pour le problème du trafic de drogue.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, ça me fait bien plaisir, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour des gens qui me sont chers [et les bonnes nouvelles, finalement, il n'y en a pas tant que ça, sinon pour les anti-européens ]


Moi aussi, il y a des gens qui me sont chers.
J'ai eu la chance de les accueillir. Ils sont en bute aux guérillas et aux paramilitaires. Peu de temps après leur venue, l'un d'entre eux a été assassiné par les paramilitaires.


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2016)

Encore un accord, entre gens brouillés qui se rabibochent : Turquie et Israël.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2016)

Ma maison tient dans une boîte.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2016)

Et hop !

Une nouvelle taxe.


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Juin 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Ma maison tient dans une boîte.


J'adore ce genre de concept.
Ils me font rêver ces japonais.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Et hop !
> Une nouvelle taxe.


Contrairement à ce gouvernement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'adore ce genre de concept.
> Ils me font rêver ces japonais.



En ce qui me concerne, plus j'en apprends sur eux, plus je trouve que ce sont des gens épatants.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2016)

intéressant à consulter pour la carto infographique des résultats du référendum des rosbifs :

http://mobile.lemonde.fr/big-browse...9943_4832693.html?xtref=http://m.facebook.com

(dérouler la page vers le bas pour l'avoir)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> intéressant à consulter pour la carto infographique des résultats du référendum des rosbifs :
> 
> http://mobile.lemonde.fr/big-browse...9943_4832693.html?xtref=http://m.facebook.com
> 
> (dérouler la page vers le bas pour l'avoir)



Très belle trouvaille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2016)

... dit il avec son ton sentencieux habituel !

enfin non je te trouve plutot pontifiant ce soir tiens !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2016)

Je suis le Pape du sentencieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je suis le Pape du sentencieux.


Tant que t'es pas Jésuite.


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2016)

Pas de chance pour Nanard.


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2016)

Il faut toujours un premier. Là, c'est le premier mort de la conduite automatisée (et ici, aussi).
C'est arrivé il y a plus d'un mois.


----------



## patlek (1 Juillet 2016)

Les marseillais ils ont la sardine qui bloque le port de Marseille

A Rennes, ont fait mieux, et on a des preuves!

On est pas des vantards nous. Cet après midi, je vais pêcher le cachalot dans le canal a deux pas de chez moi (J' ai une épuisette avec un filet qui fait 28 metres de long, sur 9 metres de large.).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2016)

L’élection présidentielle autrichienne invalidée

Comme on se retrouve (voir discussion du 22 mai) !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2016)

Il y a cent ans : La Somme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a cent ans : La Somme.



Pour comprendre la guerre "vue d'en haut", selon l'expression d'Abel Ferry, celle de l'état-major, une publication récente importante :







Les carnets du général Buat, qui a terminé sa carrière comme chef d'État-Major général des armées (de 1920 à son décès brutal en décembre1923) sont très révélateurs des tensions et contradictions au sein de l'état-major, lesquelles aboutissent notamment à réduire, sous l'influence du général de Castelnau (du moins selon le portrait à charge que Buat, alors aide major-général au G.Q.G., puis commandant d'une division d'infanterie, trace de lui), les moyens affectés à l'offensive de la Somme.

Près de 1500 pages. Une paille... J'avoue avoir survolé quelques passages.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2016)

Pas lu. Merci pour la référence. Je viens de parcourir sa fiche Wiki, comme le général Pétain, il faisait parti des "prudents". 

Toutefois, je ne pense pas que des moyens supplémentaires auraient changé grand chose dans cette affaire. Les Allemands étaient bien préparés et les Anglais sont montés à l'abattoir. Moins d'un an après, on renouvelle le même genre d'opération avec l'offensive de Nivelle sur le Chemin des Dames. La plupart des généraux de la Grande Guerre (à l'Ouest comme à l'Est) n'avaient pas le "logiciel mental" pour faire face à ce type de conflit. On avait vu la même chose pendant la Guerre de Sécession, cinquante ans auparavant, mais peu y avaient véritablement prêté attention.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> comme le général Pétain, il faisait parti des "prudents".



Ce n'est pas le sentiment que j'ai retiré de ma lecture. C'est avant tout un polytechnicien organisé, méthodique, très bon planificateur. Mais il reproche très vivement à Castelnau et à d'autres, en de nombreuses occasions, leur défensisme. Il n'hésite pas à pousser ses chefs à plus d'audace lorsque l'occasion lui semble favorable. Par ailleurs ambitieux, désireux de pousser sa carrière, mais d'esprit droit et sans bassesse.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le sentiment que j'ai retiré de ma lecture. C'est avant tout un polytechnicien organisé, méthodique, très bon planificateur. Mais il reproche très vivement à Castelnau et à d'autres, en de nombreuses occasions, leur défensisme. Il n'hésite pas à pousser ses chefs à plus d'audace lorsque l'occasion lui semble favorable. Par ailleurs ambitieux, désireux de pousser sa carrière, mais d'esprit droit et sans bassesse.


Il faudra que je lise ce livre. Je vais le mettre dans ma liste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2016)

Enfin un élu honnête et cohérent : Philippe Duron, député du Calvados, conseiller municipal de Caen, conseiller communautaire de l'agglomération

Lui au moins il respecte le choix populaire. *Ce qui est voté est voté !*






Euh... Finalement, non. Entre les deux messages : une minute d'intervalle...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2016)

Le peuple a mal voté. Supprimons le peuple.


----------



## Berthold (2 Juillet 2016)

Ça me rapelle un autre référendum concernant lui aussi l'UE, pas vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça me rapelle un autre référendum concernant lui aussi l'UE, pas vous ?



Ça m'en rappelle *bien davantage* : pour ceux que ça intéresse, rendez-vous ICI (histoire de ne pas polluer ce fil).


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2016)

Mission accomplie.
De bonnes vacances l'attendent, bien méritées.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> De bonnes vacances l'attendent, bien méritées.



C'est l'histoire d'un mec, il fout le feu, il dit “j'aime le feu, comptez pas sur moi pour l'éteindre".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est l'histoire d'un mec, il fout le feu, il dit “j'aime le feu, comptez pas sur moi pour l'éteindre".



On peut aussi penser que ce n'est pas une catastrophe, mais une délivrance.  C'est apparemment le cas de Farage. Il doit être fou. Comment peut-on être contre l'UE ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2016)

Le brexit c'est de la gnognote.
Parce que pendant ce temps la, en Suisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Le brexit c'est de la gnognote.
> Parce que pendant ce temps la, en Suisse



intéressant la porte spatio temporelle : on pourrait y envoyer toute la clique politique du moment !


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2016)

On nous l'a dit, redit, reredit que le seul moyen d'éviter
une catastrophe épouvantable c'est d'être dans l' U. E.
Voyez ce qui vient d'arriver à l'Islande, 5 à 2, quelle horreur !
La Suisse sera aspirée dans les espaces intersidéraux.
L'Angleterre s'enfoncera peu à peu dans l'Océan.
Quant à la Norvège, on n'ose pas y penser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

cavendish rejoint le blaireau dans le nombre de victoire d'étapes sur le tour :

http://www.sports.fr/cyclisme/tour-de-france/articles/cavendish-dans-l-histoire-1550797/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

valls nous prend pour des cons en menaçant de ne plus appliquer la directive de l'UE sur les travailleurs détachés :

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/eu...ve-sur-les-travailleurs-detaches_1530587.html

étant dans le BTP je vous en parle souvent ici de cette saloperie.
valls fait partie de la classe politique qui a TOUT validé de cette UE de la casse sociale et de la concurrence déloyale (la classe politique française de gouvernement dans son ensemble : RPR, PS, UDF puis UMP/LR, MODEM/UDI, PS etc.). Et voila que maintenant qu'il a la trouille du brexit et joue au défenseur d'une europe harmonisée socialement.
ce type navigue à vue comme tous les autres : aucune vision, aucun courage. 
ça me débecte !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ça me débecte !


Fais comme moi : ne regarde que le Foot.

Arrive le moment ou on n'a plus que le choix entre ça et la lutte armée.


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2016)

loustic a dit:


> On nous l'a dit, redit, reredit que le seul moyen d'éviter
> une catastrophe épouvantable c'est d'être dans l' U. E.
> Voyez ce qui vient d'arriver à l'Islande, 5 à 2, quelle horreur !
> La Suisse sera aspirée dans les espaces intersidéraux.
> ...



Un tsunami !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fais comme moi : ne regarde que le Foot.
> 
> Arrive le moment ou on n'a plus que le choix entre ça et la lutte armée.



je regarde un peu parce que mes enfants aiment ça bien que je sois pas très foot (hormis que je me suis amusé dans mon jeune temps de la guéguerre ASNL /FC metz).

mais c'est surtout le tour que je regarde et ça revient un peu au mème, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Un tsunami !



Oui, mais ça remonte à loin (8000 ans), lors de leur sortie de l'UNE (Union Néolithique Européenne).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Arrive le moment ou on n'a plus que le choix entre ça et la lutte armée.



il va vraiment falloir que je me mette au foot avec ça de plus :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2016...e-d-agnes-saal-au-ministere-de-la-culture.php

extrait :
_Pour son retour rue de Valois, l'énarque (promotion «Solidarité»!), promue au rang d'officier de la légion d'honneur le 1er janvier 2015, s'est vue confier une mission rattachée au secrétariat général du ministère, dans laquelle elle devra veiller, dans l'ensemble des recrutements, avancements et autres, primes, au respect de «diversité» et de l'«égalité professionnelle»!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> il va vraiment falloir que je me mette au foot avec ça de plus :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2016...e-d-agnes-saal-au-ministere-de-la-culture.php
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas compris la dimension existentialiste du rapport d'Agnès Saal à l'argent. Elle le dépense pour montrer à quel point elle le méprise. Relis donc la pièce de Sartre : _Les Mains Saal

_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2016)

elle a le mépris facile donc puisque c'est pas son pognon mais celui de l'état... 

je suis bien tenté par un autre jeu de mot mais il est trop dégueu pour que je le fasse ici...


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Un tsunami !


Des études très sérieuses menées par des scientifiques montrent que
la non-participation de la Norvège à l'U. E. entrainera une diffusion
incontrôlée du gaz provenant du gisement de Troll.
Ce gaz sera de plus en plus dense et un refroidissement à -70°C
congélera définitivement tout le pays.


----------



## Berthold (5 Juillet 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Le brexit c'est de la gnognote.
> Parce que pendant ce temps la, en Suisse



Spielsberg, sort de ce nuage...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2016)

Il paye son amende avec 5100 pièces et deux billets


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2016)

13-Novembre : la commission d'enquête pointe l'"échec global" du renseignement

Les parlementaires semblent avoir fait un travail plutôt sérieux et pas trop complaisant dans l'examen des faits. Mais les conclusions sont molles. Le constat d'un "échec" global ne débouche que sur des recommandations techniques. Personne apparemment n'est responsable de cet "échec global" et surtout pas les politiques... Les critiques que le Parlement adresse au dispositif Sentinelle (mettre partout des soldats en patrouille, sans effet significatif et au prix d'une dégradation de l'efficacité opérationnelle des forces) sont bien modérées, au regard de ce qu'en pensent les militaires eux-mêmes et les experts concernés.


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2016)

Heureusement, les smartphones sont cryptés.

Mouarf !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Heureusement, les smartphones sont cryptés.
> 
> Mouarf !



Des experts


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2016)

incroyable...


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2016)

Pas si étonnant. Les téléphones tout moches qu'on passe aux politiques et aux administratifs sont trop _has been_ et n'évoluent pas assez vite. Quand la technologie avançait pesamment, c'était plus simple d'être à jour (et pour autant je ne suis pas persuadé que toutes les consignes étaient suivies avec rigueur). Maintenant qu'un appareil est "vieux" au bout d'un an, c'est difficile de présenter un bousin à clapet qui satisfasse les utilisateurs.
Il faut trouver un équilibre entre les nécessités et la réalité du comportement de l'utilisateur ; les politicien(ne)s et fonctionnaires sont des utilisateurs _aussi_. Et ils sont mal préparés à gérer la sécurité.

Dans les entreprises c'est exactement pareil alors que cela peut être crucial pour elles de veiller à la confidentialité des données. Mais 99.99% des gens s'en contrefichent, laissent leur session ouverte, donnent leur mot de passe, téléchargent des âneries etc.

Pour conclure, je dirais que ce qu'il faut, maintenant que la boulette a été faite, c'est veiller à ce qu'elle ne soit pas répétée : dans la délégation, il faut un(e) préposé(e) à la garde des appareils, qui veille jalousement sur eux pendant que les PM discutent amicalement.

[par ailleurs, l'article ne brille pas par la qualité de ses informations ou de l'expression]


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juillet 2016)

La culture de la sécurité et dans la confidentialité dans certaines entreprises, c'est vrai qu'elle a parfois un certain côté poétique. 
Une personne proche m'expliquait récemment que des collègues de la branche chinoise de la multinationale où elle travaille lui proposent, pour pas s'embêter de faire comme eux : pour avoir un premier jet, faire traduire directement les documents techniques et commerciaux ultra confidentiels... via Google Translate (chinois anglais/anglais chinois, ça fonctionne très bien, tiens donc...).
Je crois qu'ils continuent à le faire...


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2016)

Une nouvelle comme je les aime : de la couleur, des entiers naturels et Pythagore. Rien que du bonheur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2016)

Des correcteurs du bac scandalisés d’avoir été invités à signaler les « propos djihadistes ».

Hé hé... Quelques benêts d'inspecteurs ont encore fait du zèle pour pousser à la délation. 

Même sans copies djihadistes, si le public savait comment on corrige...


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2016)

Allez, raconte !! Le public voudrait savoir.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2016)

On lui a déjà dit, mais il ne veut pas savoir.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il y en a encore qui échouent. C'est peut-être ça l'exploit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2016)

battiston a été vengé mais la connerie roule toujours :

http://www.rtl.fr/actu/societe-fait...ns-une-rixe-apres-allemagne-france-7784019077

observez bien l'image d'illustration : c'est celle d'une centre hospitalier en polynésie française ! pour illustrer un article sur belfort...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2016)

Belfort => Tahiti

Ça ne s'arrange pas la réforme de la carte hospitalière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2016)

Sarcelles : un militaire de Sentinelle vole une voiture en pleine rue

Retour d'une grande tradition militaire : Biribi, les Bat' d'Af'... Bref, les réprouvés ! 

Tremblez bourgeois ! 

_Il est sur la terre africaine
Un bataillon dont les soldats, dont les soldats
Sont tous des gars qu'ont pas eu d'veine
C'est les Bat' d'Af', oui nous voilà, oui nous voilà !
Pour êtr'Joyeux, chose spéciale
Y faut sortir d'la rue d'Poissy, d'la rue d'Poissy
Ou bien encor' d'une Centrale
C'est d'ailleurs là qu'on nous choisit, qu'on nous choisit !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2016)

vendu jusqu'au bout à la finance et aux amerlos :

http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...nt-conseiller-chez-goldman-sachs_1810667.html

dire que ce type a été président de la commission européenne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> vendu jusqu'au bout à la finance et aux amerlos :
> 
> http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...nt-conseiller-chez-goldman-sachs_1810667.html
> 
> dire que ce type a été président de la commission européenne.



On peut parler d'une belle continuité d'inspiration : http://www.humanite.fr/blogs/commis...iens-maoiste-et-trotskiste-reperes-par-la-cia


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2016)

comme quoi mon papi coco (PCF) avait bien raison de se méfier comme de la peste des trotsko et des mao !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2016)

Comme quoi c'est pas parce qu'on est coco qu'on a forcément des idées à la noix.

Ok, je sors.


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2016)

C'est moins emmerdant que le foot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2016)

*Bac 2016: taux de réussite record avec 88,5% d'admis*

Bon, allez, trop c'est trop, j'me fais plaisir et lâche le morceau. 

Expérience (forcément limitée) d'un correcteur du Bac pro en Français et Histoire-Géographie.

Comment corrige-t-on ? Avec indulgence, sinon laxisme ? Non, pas du tout. On obtiendrait au mieux 70 % de réussite par ce biais. Atteindre les neuf dixièmes de candidats reçus exige un vrai travail, un effort soutenu, une stratégie cohérente digne du défunt Gosplan et poursuivie sur le long terme. Et surtout, une passation rigoureuse des consignes…

Par exemple, l'inspecteur responsable de la discipline peut EXIGER des correcteurs qu'ils restent dans le centre de correction tant que tous les paquets n'ont pas atteint une note minimum. En cas de moyenne trop basse de son lot (une trentaine de copies), le correcteur concerné est censé les reprendre, mais en fait ce sont les collègues coordonnateurs qui s'en chargent et cherchent comment refiler quelques points ici et là, jusqu'à ce que la moyenne attendue soit atteinte. Personne n'est censé rentrer chez soi tant que ce n'est pas fait. Inutile de dire que le correcteur qui s'aperçoit qu'il a plusieurs copies blanches ou presque blanches dans son paquet commence très tôt à baliser. On râle bien un peu, on lève les yeux au ciel… Puis on fait le boulot, un peu pour ne pas avoir d'emmerdements, beaucoup pour ne pas laisser la corvée aux collègues (le paquet dont un correcteur a refusé de remonter les notes sera forcément repris par quelqu'un d'autre qui se farcira le boulot à sa place). Commentaire, il y a quelques années, de l'inspecteur/inspectrice au moment du bilan, après qu'on avait largement remonté les paquets de copies aux plus faibles moyennes : "Vous voyez bien que ce n'est pas si mal !". Ben, forcément… 

Toute copie à 5/20 ou moins doit faire l'objet d'une double correction. Spontanément, on se débrouille donc pour mettre un peu plus de 5 au copies qui auraient mérité 4 ou 4.5, ou juste 5 tout rond, histoire de gagner du temps. Est-il possible de mettre un 0 ? Oui, en théorie, sauf qu'on va voir que c'est en fait un peu compliqué en pratique…

Les consignes pour le français cette année étaient les suivantes. Toute question pour laquelle le candidat a rédigé une réponse, même en charabia, même totalement à côté de la question, doit recevoir un demi point au moins. Imaginons une question à trois points portant sur les procédés argumentatifs dans un discours de Victor Hugo. Un candidat absolument non-francophone, arrivé d'Albanie ou du Népal il y a quelques mois, répond en recopiant un paragraphe du texte sans aucun rapport avec la question. Un autre candidat, facétieux et gourmand, révèle au correcteur la vraie recette italienne des pâtes à la Carbonara (surtout pas de crème !). Cela vaut 0,5 points dans tous les cas. Le même procédé appliqué systématiquement tout au long de la copie (quelques questions sur des documents d'appui, plus un exercice de rédaction d'une quarantaine de lignes au plus) garantit presque à tout candidat qui a compris qu'il fallait absolument rédiger quelque chose, laisser une trace écrite, n'importe laquelle, de ne pas avoir moins de 5/20. En gros, on paie l'encre… L'anarchiste qui se fout ouvertement du correcteur en racontant n'importe quoi peut s'approcher de la moyenne si sa copie, quasiment sans aucun rapport avec les questions posées, est malgré tout rédigée en français, même très fautif. Une copie en télougou ou en wolof pourrait-elle avoir 0 ? Oui, si le correcteur est un peu coriace, pas brimé par les coordonnateurs, et que le devoir ne comporte aucune citation pertinente des documents. Si l'une de ces conditions manque, c'est tout bénéfice pour le candidat.

Mais les fautes, on en tient bien compte tout de même ? Oui, mais pas trop : les consignes de correction attendent des candidats une langue "globalement correcte". "un lang glauballe mantkorekts", ce n'est pas globalement correct. "Une langue globalleman correct", c'est globalement correct (il n'y a pas que des fautes après tout et le sens global reste compréhensible).

En gros : "Allez, faites pas chier les profs : les pontes de l'institution, recteurs et ministre en tête, veulent pouvoir la ramener devant les caméras et les micros, style 'Le Bac 2016 est un bon cru !'. Alors, corrigez à la louche et vous serez vite rentrés chez vous. C'est pas comme si la question du sens de votre métier se posait, hein ? Si vous la jouez 'prof révolté en lutte contre le Système', un autre larbin fera le sale boulot à votre place".

Sur les copies que j'ai corrigées cette année, seuls les candidats qui avaient rendu copie blanche ou s'étaient découragés en cours de route et avaient renoncé à la rédaction ont eu moins de cinq. Comme les correcteurs sont aussi naturellement amenés à surnoter, par compensation, les copies correctes, avec du contenu et une langue pas trop calamiteuse, le résultat final ne peut être que bon. J'ai triché un peu : je n'ai pas montré toutes mes copies à 5/20 en vue d'une double correction qui les aurait sans doute remontées d'un demi ou d'un point. Je suis un petit rebelle. Tout petit. Mais c'était peut-être la fois de trop. Notamment parce que le résultat est que les élèves qui ont bossé sérieusement toute l'année pour décrocher l'examen se retrouvent au bout du compte avec la même fausse monnaie en poche que ceux qui ont dormi en cours toute l'année. Lors d'un entretien d'embauche, je ne serai pas dans leur dos pour signaler qu'un tel a mérité son diplôme tandis qu'un autre est un glandeur fini qui ne venait au bahut que pour dealer du shit. Ceux qui persistent à dire que le Bac est après tout un Smic culturel ont au moins vingt ans de retard : le Bac, c'est plus le Smic, c'est de la monnaie de Monopoly.

Tout ça finira mal.

- DIRTY "TEACHER" HARRY : Nous n'allons pas vous laisser saloper l'examen comme ça.
- THE VILLAINS (laughing) : "Nous ?". Qui ça "nous" ? Tu es tout seul mec !
- DIRTY "TEACHER" HARRY : Smith, Wesson et moi.

BOUM !


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2016)

@Crates : Tu aurais du poster dans 'lettres mortes', ta diatribe y aurait - hélas- sa place. Maintenant les zemployeurs accordent-ils vraiment _encore _de l'importance au bac ? J'ose espérer qu'ils sont plus intelligents que nos politiques qui eux auraient du se dire 'ça va finir par se voir'. C'est sur qu'à 70% de reçus c'était un peu flou, à 80% c'était déjà bien net, mais à 88,5% ça pique les yeux !

Bonnes vacances quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2016)

j'aimerai un jour poster un lien d'actu dans ce fil provenant du gorafi avec le titre :

"exceptionnel : un candidat au bac réussi à le rater"

avec son interview : "ça a été une préparation très dure pour le louper et encore jusqu'au bout j'ai bien eu peur de l'avoir !
il est ensuite reçu par la ministre de l'éduc nat pour recevoir des félicitations pour cette exceptionnelle performance" etc.

bon sinon actualité marrante de l'après euro 2016 :

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-di...le-filet-d-un-chalutier-francais_1543623.html


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Un autre candidat, facétieux et gourmand, révèle au correcteur la vraie recette italienne des pâtes à la Carbonara (surtout pas de crème !). Cela vaut 0,5 points dans tous les cas.


T'es rude. 

La vraie recette des pâtes à la Carbonara ça vaut au moins 8.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es rude.
> 
> La vraie recette des pâtes à la Carbonara ça vaut au moins 8.



J'avoue. Mesquinerie de fonctionnaire aigri. Je me flagelle. Shlak ! Shlak ! (bruits de fouet).

Pour me faire pardonner : La vraie recette des pâtes à la Carbonara


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Mesquinerie de fonctionnaire aigri.



ouaips ça c'est un rideau de fumée. Mettre l'accent sur tes autres tares pour dissimuler la plus gave : pontifiant et sentencieux.
on me la fait pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ouaips ça c'est un rideau de fumée. Mettre l'accent sur tes autres tares pour dissimuler la plus gave : pontifiant et sentencieux.
> on me la fait pas.



T'oublies que j'ai que le niveau Wikipédia pour ce qui est de connaître les cyniques.

Ça c'est grave.  

Heureusement, j'ai le niveau Molière pour repérer d'autres usurpateurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2016)

quand mème la fiche wiki de la renault cynique est bien faite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> quand mème la fiche wiki de la renault cynique est bien faite.



Et ceux qui ont baptisé une autre Renault Koleos ne connaissaient pas le grec ancien : http://www.leblogauto.com/2009/01/koleos-du-grec-ancien.html
Mais aussi 
https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/κολεός


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2016)

et le fameux 4*4 mitsu PAJERO en espagne qui veut dire "branleur" au premier sens du terme ! 

http://www.linternaute.com/auto/mag...es-aux-noms-curieux/1120486-mitsubishi-pajero


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et le fameux 4*4 mitsu PAJERO en espagne qui veut dire "branleur" au premier sens du terme !
> 
> http://www.linternaute.com/auto/mag...es-aux-noms-curieux/1120486-mitsubishi-pajero


Quand on vous dit que les 4x4 sont des bagnoles de branleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2016)

*Les déboires du contrôleur général*

En résumé (très résumé) : Nicolas de Leffe est un haut-fonctionnaire de la Police nationale (contrôleur général de la Direction du Renseignement de la Préfecture de Police), neveu de V. Giscard d'Estaing par ailleurs ; il puise dans la caisse destinée à financer les enquêtes et surveillances pour faire face à des difficultés financières personnelles liées à un projet immobilier (achat d'un château destiné à des chambres d'hôtes) ; le scandale éclate ; il avoue tout ; faute avouée à l'IGPN à moitié pardonnée, on le recase comme commissaire divisionnaire (son grade initial) dans un autre service.

Moralité : si tu veux te payer un costume, travaille (Macron) ; mais si tu veux t'acheter un château, puise dans la caisse (Nicolas de Leffe).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2016)

extrait de l'article :
_
C'est un retard de remboursement des frais du personnel qui a déclenché la saisie de l'IGPN, à la mi-mai, et l'ouverture d'une enquête administrative._

ce à quoi son éminence môssieu de leffe s'est écrié : "décidément le petit personnel ne respecte plus rien ! Du temps de mon grand père nos gens devaient déja s'estimer heureux d'ètre à notre service alors ètre payé et puis quoi encore !"

faut dire que chez les de leffe on se prend pas pour la petite bière !



par contre si tu t'occupes d'un site de Q en dehors de ton travail pour arrondir tes fins de mois quand tu es petit fonctionnaire t'es viré :

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...erait-un-site-erotique-14-07-2016-5967661.php

à noter que cette activité n'a rien d'illégal et est pratiquée en dehors du temps de travail de cette infirmière.

par contre pour lui aucun souci :

http://www.leprogres.fr/france-mond...ols-georges-tron-est-investi-aux-legislatives

blablabla présomption d'innocence blablabla chasse aux sorcières blablabla procès khmer rouge blablabla

dans ce cas pourquoi virer l'infirmière alors ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2016)

Nos députés sont formidables, épisode 32767 :


			
				Henri Guaino a dit:
			
		

> _« On doit pouvoir stopper un camion qui ne répond pas aux sommations. _(…) _Il suffit de mettre à l’entrée de la promenade des Anglais un militaire avec un lance-roquettes et il arrêtera le camion »_



Staline ironisait 'le vatican, combien de divisions ?', moi je me lamente 'monsieur le député, combien de neurones ?'


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2016)

*Syrie: pour Jean-Marc Ayrault, Alep est assiégée par les forces... de Saddam Hussein*

Dans un autre contexte, ce lapsus aurait pu être drôle.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Nos députés sont formidables, épisode 32767 :
> 
> 
> Staline ironisait 'le vatican, combien de divisions ?', moi je me lamente 'monsieur le député, combien de neurones ?'


Techniquement, il a raison, avec un lance roquette tu arrêtais net le camion.

C'est facile de railler.

L'ensemble de son intervention est plus intéressante dans la mesure où elle éclaire le contexte de sa réflexion.

"Si nous sommes en guerre, eh bien il y a des militaires en armes de guerre, ils doivent pouvoir utiliser leurs armes de guerre et on doit pouvoir stopper un camion qui ne répond pas aux sommations, qui refuse de s'arrêter aux contrôles. Voilà. C'est... Et là il était évident, puisqu'on connaît ce mode opératoire, on en a parlé dans toutes les commissions d'enquête d'ailleurs qui ont eu lieu sur ce sujet, tous les spécialistes nous on dit que ça, c'était possible. Donc il y a quelque chose qui m'interpelle beaucoup dans cette affaire, c'est : que s'est-il passé, il faut en tirer les conséquences et si on ne peut pas utiliser les militaires de Sentinelle pour faire la guerre aux terroristes, alors il faut supprimer Sentinelle !"

http://lelab.europe1.fr/attentat-de...ance-roquette-aurait-arrete-le-camion-2800312


Mais sommes nous en guerre ? Au-delà de la rhétorique du premier ministre.

Ma réponse est non. Paris ou Nice ce n'est pas Bagdad en 2004. Ou alors ce n'est pas l'État d'urgence qu'il faut proclamer mais l'État de siège.

Je suis d'accord qu'en l'état les militaires de Sentinelle ne servent à rien où à pas grand chose.

Exemple. Dans le récent rapport parlementaire sur les événements du 13 novembre il est indiqué qu'il y avait des militaires devant le Bataclan mais qu'on ne leur a pas donné l'autorisation d'ouvrir le feu.

Ça peut sembler fou, mais pour qui connaît un peu les armes de guerre c'est du bon sens. Une munition de FAMAS a une porté de 3200 m (source ministère de la défense), à l'armée on m'a appris que la munition était encore mortelle à 1500 m. Une balle perdue dans une ville comme Paris ne l'était sûrement pas pour tout le monde.

Il y a des groupes d'intervention spécialisés pour ce genre de situation, B.R.I., R.A.I.D., G.I.G.N., ce n'est pas de la compétence du 3e R.I.Ma. ou du 27e B.C.A.

Maintenant, on se pose des questions sur les conditions de sécurité mises en place pour un rassemblement de 30 000 personnes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2016)

face à cet acte abominable ma compassion, ma peine, ma solidarité et mes prières vont en premier lieu aux victimes et à leurs proches.

je vomis la classe politique dans son ensemble qui récupère cette tragédie pour continuer sa petite guéguerre politico politicarde à moins d'un an des présidentielles. Ces gens n'ont aucun coeur, aucune morale, aucune pudeur. C'est du cynisme à l'état pur. Ce sont des charognards qui planent au-dessus des cadavres encore chauds des victimes et des blessures des victimes. De l'extrème gauche à l'extrème droite j'ai la nausée, le dégout et la colère. J'ai honte que les représentants élus de la nation et ceux qui prétendent à l'ètre se comportent ainsi. J'ai mal à la france. J'ai mal à nice.

pour le reste je ne cède pas à l'affolement et aux discutailles de bistrot et j'attend les résultats de l'enquète d'ici au moins 2 semaines.

* pour donner une note un peu juste je n'ai entendu qu'une sénatrice (une centriste je crois) tenir des propos raisonnables. C'est bien la seule.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> *Syrie: pour Jean-Marc Ayrault, Alep est assiégée par les forces... de Saddam Hussein*
> 
> Dans un autre contexte, ce lapsus aurait pu être drôle.



ayrault... ayrault.... ça me dit quelque chose...

c'est pas le gars qu'est sorti premier ministre par la porte et revenu ministre des AE par la fenètre ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2016)

Ça faisait longtemps que  l'armée restait tranquille en Turquie. Apparemment, les militaires ont renoué avec d'anciennes habitudes...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que  l'armée restait tranquille en Turquie. Apparemment, les militaires ont renoué avec d'anciennes habitudes...


Pourquoi pas ? Erdogan est loin d'être un Allende.

Maintenant, s'ils se loupent, ça va chier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2016)

eh bé... quel merdier partout en ce moment !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ayrault... ayrault.... ça me dit quelque chose...
> 
> c'est pas le gars qu'est sorti premier ministre par la porte et revenu ministre des AE par la fenètre ?



Non, tu te trompes, Le Chardon : Ayrault, c'est l'ancien Premier ministre calamiteux qui a emplacé au Quai d'Orsay un Ministre des Affaires étrangères lamentable, lui-même ancien Premier ministre à une autre époque… Enfin, bref, quoi : ce sont des anciens quelque chose qui se remplacent les uns les autres en circuit fermé.

Ou comme disait Chateaubriand :

"Tout homme qui a été ministre, n’importe à quel titre, le redevient : un premier ministère est l’échelon du second ; il reste sur l’individu qui a porté l’habit brodé une odeur de portefeuille qui le fait retrouver tôt ou tard par les bureaux."
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2016)

turquie :

*Les putchistes vouloir «réinstaller l'ordre constitutionnel, la démocratie, les droits de l'Homme et les libertés»*
Déclaration.
Une agence de presse turque, citée par Associated Press, a publié une déclaration des putchistes. Ils expliquent vouloir_ «réinstaller l'ordre constitutionnel, la démocratie, les droits de l'Homme et les libertés, assurer que la loi règne à nouveau dans le pays»._Ils précisent que _«tous les accords internationaux et les engagements seront maintenus. Nous promettons que [nos] bonnes relations avec tous les pays du monde vont continuer»._

http://www.liberation.fr/planete/2016/07/15/tentative-de-coup-d-etat-en-cours-en-turquie_1466523

un coup d'état de l'armée à la manière portos de 74 ?
mais on sait bien aussi que l'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions.
attendons d'en savoir plus.


----------



## Romuald (16 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> attendons d'en savoir plus.


A priori ça a foiré. Déjà qu'il faisait pas bon être opposant en Turquie, ça va carrément devenir invivable, au sens propre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2016)

oui.
je voyais le titre d'un article récemment : "la turquie : un pays fragile"

c'est quand mème bien le cas. Une tentative de coup d'état militaire c'est pas rien !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> A priori ça a foiré. Déjà qu'il faisait pas bon être opposant en Turquie, ça va carrément devenir invivable, au sens propre.


Ouaip.

Je n'aurais pas parié une chemise en carton sur cette affaire, le temps des pronunciamiento est révolu. C'était la plus mauvaise manière de se débarrasser de Erdogan.

Ils vont prendre cher, surtout ceux qui n'avaient rien à y voir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça peut sembler fou, mais pour qui connaît un peu les armes de guerre c'est du bon sens. Une munition de FAMAS a une porté de 3200 m (source ministère de la défense), à l'armée on m'a appris que la munition était encore mortelle à 1500 m. Une balle perdue dans une ville comme Paris ne l'était sûrement pas pour tout le monde.
> 
> Il y a des groupes d'intervention spécialisés pour ce genre de situation, B.R.I., R.A.I.D., G.I.G.N., ce n'est pas de la compétence du 3e R.I.Ma. ou du 27e B.C.A.



Oui, ce sont des faits à rappeler. Mais je pense qu'ils ne suffisent pas à dissiper le malaise, comme tu le signales d'ailleurs en conclusion de ton post.

Les groupes d'intervention sont eux aussi équipés en armes tirant de la 5,56  ou de la 7,62 alors que, GIGN mis à part, leur capacité à maintenir une stricte discipline de tir et éviter les balles perdues n'est pas forcément transcendante, si l'on en croit du moins certains récits ou le visionnage des vidéos disponibles sur les assauts survenus ces dernières années. Lors de l'assaut sur la cache de Saint-Denis, environ 1500 balles auraient été tirées par les forces de l'ordre et il y a eu quantité de balles perdues. La BAC a reçu récemment des G36 sur le motif qu'ayant à affronter des individus équipés d'armes de guerre, ils doivent en disposer également. Compte-tenu du nombre de victimes de chaque tuerie, le risque des balles perdues semble négligeable par rapport à la nécessite de renforcer la capacité de riposter des forces de l'ordre.

Au Bataclan, la logique de respect strict des consignes et des attributions de chacun (refus d'intervention des militaires présents du fait des ordres reçus, refus de prêter leurs Famas aux policiers qui le demandaient pour riposter avec une arme un peu plus puissante que leur arme de poing) a peut-être conduit — pour autant bien sûr que les récits à ce sujets soient plus que des rumeurs — à des situations absurdes. C'est l'éternel dilemme relaté par Kleist dans _Le Prince de Hombourg_ : jusqu'où devons-nous pousser le principe d'obéissance aux ordres lorsque ceux-ci nous semblent dépassés par les circonstances ?

Il y a surtout une vraie difficulté à penser la nature de la menace. On aurait pu imaginer qu'un ou deux attentats suffiraient à rappeler aux décideurs le sens des réalités, à supposer que celui-ci leur ait manqué initialement. Manifestement, tel n'est pas le cas. On ne peut pas faire face à des fous suicidaires pour lesquels une tuerie de masse est un accomplissement en soi avec des mesures simplement "raisonnables" et "modérées", relevant en fait de la routine policière et administrative. La Préfecture nous explique que l'accès à la Promenade des Anglais était sécurisé (voitures bloquant la chaussée) et que le camion du tueur "a forcé le passage en montant sur le trottoir". N'était-il pas envisageable qu'un véhicule monte sur le trottoir ? Etait-ce un scénario de science-fiction impliquant des moyens hors norme et des capacités surhumaines ? Non : cela a été fait parce que c'était envisageable sans peine et réalisable sans effort. Avec un homme seul au volant d'un véhicule civil comme on en trouve partout. Il était parfaitement possible de placer des blocs de béton pour sécuriser réellement le passage contre toute tentative d'intrusion en force (et d'autres barrages de blocs sur le parcours même de la Promenade, afin d'éviter qu'elle puisse être prise en enfilade sur plus d'un kilomètre). Un attentat aurait toujours été possible, mais il aurait exigé plus de moyens, une planification plus poussée, des compétences plus fines que celles mises en œuvre le 14 juillet : "Je loue un camion ; je repère le parcours ; arrivé en vue du barrage, je tourne le volant, je monte sur le trottoir, j'appuie sur l'accélérateur et je fonce".

Ce que l'on peut et doit reprocher aux responsables chargés de gérer ces situations de crises, ce n'est pas leur incapacité à penser l'impensable. C'est leur incapacité à penser le pensable en dehors de la routine à laquelle ils sont accoutumés. C'est le résultat du conseil que l'on donne aux élèves de toutes les grandes écoles, aux candidats de tous les concours, et qui est le maître-mot de la réussite aux postes de responsbilité du public comme du privé : ne soyez surtout pas original. Si, au cours d'une réunion de responsables, on vous dit que l'accès sera sécurisé par la mise en travers de véhicules de police, ne demandez pas ce qui est fait pour empêcher que l'on monte sur les trottoirs ou que l'on roule en continu tout au long du parcours. Vous passerez juste pour le chieur de service qui voit tout en noir et cherche à tout compliquer. Essayez seulement d'insister et on vous crucifiera pour avoir brisé l'unanimisme du groupe.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2016)

Je ne vais pas critiquer l'action des forces d'intervention à Saint-Denis. S'il y a sans des leçons à tirer mais c'est le travail des responsables d'unités. À ma connaissance, il n'y a eu aucune victime civile collatérale malgré le feu nourri.

Ces anecdotes démontrent que l'opération Sentinelle est un postiche et que nos forces armées devraient être utilisées à d'autres fins. Il faut des forces de police et s'il n'y en a pas assez, qu'on en forme.

Sarkosy avait drastiquement coupé dans les effectifs de ces dernières et Hollande n'a pas été pressé d'y remédier.

Pour l'analyse de nos "élites", je te rejoins à 100%.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2016)

j'ai une expérience de l'extérieur de l'administration et je retrouve ce que dit cratès.

je me souviens d'un responsable d'opérations dans un marché public pour une mission de conseil qui était très compétent. Comme on s'était très bien entendu je lui ai demandé un peu à la provoc en fin de mission pourquoi il ne pouvait pas réaliser lui mème les conseils destinés à définir le cahier des charges des futurs travaux d'amélioration d'un batiment public vu ses connaissances techniques.

il m'a répondu qu'il pourrait tout à fait le faire mais qu'il ne serait pas entendu de l'intérieur.
en quelque sorte en tant que presta externe j'étais son porte voix servant à faire entendre à ses collègues et responsables ce qui n'aurait pas écouté s'il l'avait dit en direct.
la mission nécessitait un peu de réflexion et de créativité mais c'était pas délirant d'originalité non plus.

nous vivons dans un pays de fous parce quand on voit cet article sur la fadeur des candidats à l'ENA 2015 :

http://www.lexpress.fr/education/ca...originalite-et-manque-de-hauteur_1774275.html

le jury leur reproche finalement de chercher à ressembler à ce profil passe partout demandés dans les administrations où ils seront casés s'ils ont le concours...
on marche sur la caboche !


----------



## Romuald (16 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> en quelque sorte en tant que presta externe j'étais son porte voix servant à faire entendre à ses collègues et responsables ce qui n'aurait pas écouté s'il l'avait dit en direct.


Je te rassure (si l'on peut dire) : Je suis dans l'informatique depuis toujours, prestataire au début, en fixe depuis 20 ans, c'est la même chose : autant on m'écoutait en tant que presta - mais, à l'époque, à condition d'avoir une cravate ! - autant aujourd'hui pour faire entendre mes idées, je fais copain-copain avec un presta en place et lui demande de faire passer le message en 'comité de pilotage', 'comité de décision', ou autre comité-théodule, voire à la machine à café au détour d'une conversation qui n'a rien à voir .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne vais pas critiquer l'action des forces d'intervention à Saint-Denis. S'il y a sans des leçons à tirer mais c'est le travail des responsables d'unités. À ma connaissance, il n'y a eu aucune victime civile collatérale malgré le feu nourri.



Il y a eu des blessés à Saint-Denis, mais du fait d'erreurs d'identification plutôt que du fait de balles perdues  et alors que les terroristes retranchés étaient peut-être déjà morts (voir l'enquête de _Mediapart_ ou le reportage d'_Envoyé spécial_). La mort d'innocents a donc été évitée de peu. Il est possible que le chien policier tué durant l'opération ait été touché par des tirs de la police. On un peu l'impression qu'après l'échec de l'entrée dans l'appartement, on a tiré dans l'improvisation et dans le stress sur tout ce qui bougeait en espérant que Dieu reconnaîtrait les siens. Ce qui ne serait pas arrivé si le plan initial avait fonctionné. Il n'avait pas non plus fonctionné lors de l'assaut contre l'appartement de Mohamed Merah.

Peut-on compter sur les commandants d'unités pour reconnaître des erreurs liées à des ordres qu'ils ont donnés et à des méthodes qu'ils ont imposées ? La manière dont Jean-Michel Fauvergue, directeur du RAID, s'est empressé d'aller livrer au _Figaro_ son récit des événements, dès le soir du 18 novembre, est pour le moins curieuse, comme s'il s'agissait de verrouiller une version officielle, avant que toute enquête indépendante ait pu avoir lieu. Nombre de ses affirmations ont été réfutées par la suite, notamment du fait du travail de la police scientifique.

Le problème est que la classe politique est tellement discréditée que si on se met en plus à critiquer l'action des forces de l'ordre, il ne reste plus rien à quoi se raccrocher.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2016)

Il y a le discours pour la galerie et le debriefing en interne. Toutes les interventions sont analysées pour en tirer les enseignements.

Je ne me permet pas de juger de la qualité de l'intervention du Raid tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas moi qui risquait ma peau cette nuit là. On était cinq jours après le massacre du Bataclan, face à des gens déterminés.

Rappelons qu'à Bruxelles, des policiers ont été blessés par les terroristes dans de semblables circonstances.


----------



## boninmi (16 Juillet 2016)

Mettre des barrages de blocs ça empêche aussi l'arrivée des secours ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Mettre des barrages de blocs ça empêche aussi l'arrivée des secours ...



Il ne s'agit pas de reconstruire le mur de l'Atlantique, mais de mettre en place des chicanes. Les véhicules peuvent passer au ralenti, mais le franchissement en force à grande vitesse, tout particulièrement d'un véhicule long, est impossible.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2016)

Fenech : "Sous prétexte d'unité nationale, on esquive les vraies questions"

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/fenec...es-vraies-questions-17-07-2016-2054989_23.php


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fenech : "Sous prétexte d'unité nationale, on esquive les vraies questions"
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/fenec...es-vraies-questions-17-07-2016-2054989_23.php


Article intéressant.
Mais encore plus intéressant, sur la même page, l'article _Ces 4 Aliments Accélèrent le vieillissement de Votre Corps_ qui mène à un autre site.
Si on lit l'article jusqu'au bout on apprend comment échapper au vieillissement... à condition d'acheter un livre !
Tout est fait pour vous mener à l'achat du bouquin, effrayant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2016)

Quand des gens, censés être investis d'un minimum de compétence et de représentativité (Luc Poignant, syndicaliste policier FO) vous assènent dans les termes les plus fermes, le lendemain même du drame de Nice, avant toute enquête sérieuse, qu'il était "impossible" d'empêcher ce type d'attaque, à moins de dresser des murs de béton sur la Promenade des Anglais, et qu'il ne peut donc pas y avoir de polémique sur la sécurité ce soir-là, c'est qu'une connerie monumentale a été faite et qu'on cherche à verrouiller. C'est la méthode déjà utilisée par Fauvergue le soir même de l'assaut de Saint-Denis.

Des milliers de points de contrôle routier dans des zones dangereuses (Bagdad, Israël…) sont équipés de chicanes visant justement à interdire ce genre de passage en force, y compris de la part de véhicules blindés légers.

J'ai du mal à concevoir que la différence entre A et B ne saute pas aux yeux :

A. Méthode française :







B. Méthode pas française (qui n'empêche pas les véhicules de sécurité et de secours de passer la chicane à vitesse réduite) :






Le camion de Nice a pu parcourir 2 kilomètres sans obstacles sur un parcours "interdit à la circulation" et "sécurisé" par les géniaux collègues de Poignant… Le menteur de service qui se dévoue pour étouffer toute polémique dans l'œuf nous explique qu'il était impossible d'anticiper qu'un véhicule aussi exotique qu'un camion pourrait être utilisé pour forcer des barrières Vauban. Le truc qui roule partout et qu'il suffit de louer… Et il nous parle d'un camion frigorifique comme s'il s'agissait d'un Abrams A2 avec blindage en uranium appauvri, alors même que n'importe quel véhicule pas trop fragile et conduit vigoureusement aurait fait sauter le misérable barrage mis en place. Si le cinglé n'avait pas pu louer un camion, un 4X4 équipé d'un pare-buffle aurait été encore plus efficace pour forcer le passage, juste un peu moins pour écraser des innocents. C'était vraiment impensable, imprévisible et imparable qu'un type bien haineux utilise un truc un peu plus puissant qu'une Fiat 600 et monte sur le trottoir pour forcer le passage ?

Une chose est certaine : ce qui serait "impossible", c'est qu'un type comme Poignant conserve longtemps son poste à l'étranger, dans des pays un peu plus avancés en matière de prévention anti-attentats que la France :

"Il existe aussi des dispositifs mobiles pour sécuriser des évènements ponctuels sans pour autant poster un policier armé d’un lance-roquette comme l’a suggéré Henri Guaino. Des barrières de béton peuvent être déployées en quelques heures ainsi que des chicanes provisoires [c'est moi qui souligne].

Le bureau britannique du contre-terrorisme a publié en 2014 un document de 81 pages contenant de nombreux conseils afin d’améliorer la sécurité des rassemblements publics face au risque d’une attaque terroriste.

[…] « Quand les autorités françaises enquêteront pour comprendre comment un camion a pu provoquer une telle dévastation, elles devront se demander si elles disposent d’un système efficace contre ce type d’atrocité » conclut la BBC."​Ouais. Quand les autorités françaises enquêteront. Si les conclusions de l'enquête sont traitées comme le rapport Fenech, on pourrait peut-être s'en dispenser.


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2016)

Des rassemblement pour le 14 Juillet, il y en avait dans toute la France. Et il y a tout un tas d' autres rassemblements, fetes, festivals, sans compter, tous les gens qui se promenent dans les rues, les sites touristiques, etc... etc... etc...

On ne va pas couvrir la France de chicanes en béton. Et meme si on le fait, ceux qui chercheront a commettre un meurtre de masse,  trouveront une cible. Le tueur de Nice avait fait ses repérages un ou deux jours avant, apparemment. Il aurait vu des chicanes de béton ou un truc infranchissable, il aurait sans doute chercher une autre occasion ailleurs, une autre cible.

yavait qu"a fallait qu'on, ... bof.

IL y aurat d' autres attentats, a priori, nous sommes toujours une cible. Il y a eut des attentats de déjoués, mais Nice, s' était le pire scénario, le type quasi tout seul, qui n' apparait pas sur les écrans radar. Et il ne sera peut être pas le dernier.

Et plus, maintenant, il y a tellement de monde dans les radars (tous les fichés "S") que meme ceux qui sont dans les radars sont incontrôlables.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fenech : "Sous prétexte d'unité nationale, on esquive les vraies questions"
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/fenec...es-vraies-questions-17-07-2016-2054989_23.php



Pas vu assez tôt, il a l'air réservé aux abonnés, maintenant.

Mais ces vraies questions, ça fait pas mal de temps qu'on les esquive, non ?
Par exemple, on en parlait en février 2016, qu'est ce qui a changé depuis, à part une probable augmentation de ces chiffres :
http://www.marianne.net/face-radicalisation-islamiste-chiffres-actes-100240039.html ?
Ou encore : http://www.marianne.net/uoif-commen...aine-crier-au-proces-intention-100239909.html


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Des rassemblement pour le 14 Juillet, il y en avait dans toute la France. Et il y a tout un tas d' autres rassemblements, fetes, festivals, sans compter, tous les gens qui se promenent dans les rues, les sites touristiques, etc... etc... etc...
> 
> On ne va pas couvrir la France de chicanes en béton. Et meme si on le fait, ceux qui chercheront a commettre un meurtre de masse,  trouveront une cible. Le tueur de Nice avait fait ses repérages un ou deux jours avant, apparemment. Il aurait vu des chicanes de béton ou un truc infranchissable, il aurait sans doute chercher une autre occasion ailleurs, une autre cible.
> 
> ...


C'est le mot "provisoire" que tu n'as pas compris ?

Trente mille personnes rassemblées sur la promenade des anglais pour le 14 juillet ça ne date pas de cette année.

Un connard à moitié fou (paraît-il) a vu en quelques minutes comment passer la sécurité, mais nos "experts" n'y ont vu que dalle.

Tout ceux qui nous tiennent le discours de la fatalité essayent de nous endormir afin de protéger un exécutif qui a faillit pour la quatrième fois en moins de deux ans.

Les mesures actuelles ne nous protègent de rien, elles servent seulement à faire croire que le gouvernement fait quelque chose, alors qu'il s'obstine à reproduire les mêmes décisions inefficaces, avec les mêmes résultats. Ce n'est que de l'affichage.

Il est plus que temps de changer les hommes.

Mais le pis, c'est que lorsque les élus de la Nation proposent une autre approche, il leur est répondu avec mépris qu'il s'agit de plum-pudding. Et lui, à Cazeneuve, c'est quoi la recette de son carnage à la niçoise ?

S'il avait un peu d'honneur, il aurait présenté sa démission. Mais non, la place est trop bonne.


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2016)

C' est le mot "récupération" qui me dérange.

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...a-droite-a-vite-oublie-l-union-nationale.html

Pour l'ex-plume de Nicolas Sarkozy, il y avait un moyen de stopper le véhicule : "Il suffit de mettre à l'entrée de la promenade des Anglais un militaire avec un lance-roquette et il arrêtera le camion".

C' est partout en France qu'il faudrait mettre des militaires avec des lance roquettes.
Le 13 Juillet, on ignorait que c'était Nice qui allait être frappé.

Le 15 Juillet; là, on peut meme dire avec précision ou le lance roquette aurait du être placé pour arrêter le camion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2016)

Une lecture complotiste de la tentative de coup d'État en Turquie : _Le coup d'Etat en Turquie a bien réussi _(l'auteur est Secrétaire national du Parti de Gauche en charge des questions internationales et de défense).

Hypothèse pas idiote du tout. Même si Erdogan n'a pas fabriqué l'affaire de toutes pièces pour décapiter l'institution militaire et balayer ce qui subsistait de forces kémalistes, il est déjà clair qu'il fait le maximum pour l'exploiter à son avantage. C'est-à-dire mettre en place une dictature. La naïveté de ceux qui frétillent de joie à l'idée que "la démocratie a été sauvée en Turquie" est sidérante. Ou ce n'est pas de la naïveté, mais de la duplicité.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2016)

@patlek

On a déjà débattu plus haut des déclaration de Gaino, le texte complet et pas le compte rendu tronqué de ce torchon qu'est l'Obs.

Le rapport de la commission d'enquête de l'Assemblée Nationale ne demande pas plus de militaires, au contraire, il constate qu'en l'état Sentinelle est un non sens.

Réponse de Cazeneuve : du plum-pudding ! Réponse de la réalité à Cazeneuve : 84 morts (dernier comptage).

Enferme-toi dans la caricature, vous n'avez plus que ça à gauche. Une caricature de président, une caricature de premier ministre, une caricature de ministre de l'intérieur. Aux Français reste la caricature de sécurité.

L'union nationale façon socialo c'est la France qui ferme sa gueule et approuve le doigt sur la couture pendant qu'on l'a laisse à la merci de ces ennemis.

Même pendant la Grande Guerre, au temps de l'Union Sacrée, les responsables avaient des compte à rendre à l'Assemblée, les gouvernements sautaient et les généraux étaient limogés.

Mais on connaît la devise des socialistes au gouvernement : jamais coupables, jamais responsables, toujours aux places.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2016)

pour rappel les récents propos du patron de la DGSI :

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...bres-predictions-du-directeur-de-la-dgsi.html


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Une lecture complotiste de la tentative de coup d'État en Turquie : _Le coup d'Etat en Turquie a bien réussi _(l'auteur est Secrétaire national du Parti de Gauche en charge des questions internationales et de défense).
> 
> Hypothèse pas idiote du tout. Même si Erdogan n'a pas fabriqué l'affaire de toutes pièces pour décapiter l'institution militaire et balayer ce qui subsistait de forces kémalistes, il est déjà clair qu'il fait le maximum pour l'exploiter à son avantage. C'est-à-dire mettre en place une dictature. La naïveté de ceux qui frétillent de joie à l'idée que "la démocratie a été sauvée en Turquie" est sidérante. Ou ce n'est pas de la naïveté, mais de la duplicité.


M'est d'avis que tonton Erdogan est en train de se faire sa petite nuit des longs couteaux.


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Enferme-toi dans la caricature, vous n'avez plus que ça à gauche. Une caricature de président, une caricature de premier ministre, une caricature de ministre de l'intérieur. Aux Français reste la caricature de sécurité.



Sarkozy, ce n' était pas une caricature?? avec son "karcher", des coups de menton.

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...d-armes-entre-sarkozy-et-le-gouvernement.html


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M'est d'avis que tonton Erdogan est en train de se faire sa petite nuit des longs couteaux.


Et comme ça fait un moment qu'il les aiguise, ça risque d'être assez efficace.

Pour les Turcs (et les Turques, évidemment), l'avenir se complique de mois en mois.
Pour les autres, ça devient de plus en plus compliqué aussi : il est difficile de soutenir un coup d'état et il est difficile aussi de soutenir Erdogan dans son entreprise de mise au pas incrémentale de la société turque et aussi en raison de diverses "ambigüités" dans les conflits internes et externes.
Cela nous fait un autocrate de plus comme voisin, avec lequel il faut que l'on traite, sur des sujets assez explosifs.

On peut dire que l'été 2016 est assez dense en événements dramatiques ou tragiques.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Sarkozy, ce n' était pas une caricature?? avec son "karcher", des coups de menton.
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/soci...d-armes-entre-sarkozy-et-le-gouvernement.html


Je me contre-fiche de Sarkosy. Il n'est plus en poste. Son congé lui a été signifié en 2012. Ses espérances ça le regarde, mais je pense qu'il va avoir une mauvaise surprise l'année prochaine.

Il a supprimé dix milles postes dans la Police et la Gendarmerie et désorganisé le renseignement en supprimant les RG. Personne ne l'oublie.

Je constate que ses successeurs ont fait pire que lui, puisqu'après avoir dénoncé sa politique ils n'ont rien fait pour la corriger. Au contraire, devant la menace, puis après l'attaque, ils n'ont eu de cesse d'endormir les Français. La DGRI est devenue la DGSI sur l'air du "On prend les mêmes et on recommence".

Quand un rapport parlementaire est présenté, fruit d'un travail sérieux et impartial qui fait le point sur la question, ils le traitent avec mépris. Se remettre ne cause ? Jamais !

Ils osent mettre en avant leur bilan ? Le seul fait d'arme de Cazeneuve est la mort de Rémi Fraisse. Le reste du bilan sécuritaire de Valls et son ministre, c'est le sang noir qui sèche au grand soleil sur la Promenade des Anglais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> pour rappel les récents propos du patron de la DGSI :
> 
> http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...bres-predictions-du-directeur-de-la-dgsi.html



Oui. Le présent est terrifiant, mais l'avenir s'annonce pire. Il ne nous manque plus qu'un Breivik français pour compléter le tableau.

Pour ce qui est de Sarkozy, il faudrait aussi rappeler qu'il avait envisagé de réduire de manière dramatique le format des armées via le _Livre blanc_ de 2008. J'ai eu l'occasion d'entendre à l'époque un exposé de ses implications par des officiers supérieurs de l'Armée de l'Air : malgré le devoir de réserve, ils dissimulaient à peine leur angoisse d'en être à la limite de ne plus pouvoir assumer leurs missions (d'ailleurs : Jean Guisnel, "L'armée de l'air ne peut pas déployer plus de vingt avions de combat", _Le Point_, 8 mars 2016).

"On ne dira jamais assez combien les années du quinquennat Sarkozy ont été désastreuses pour les armées."
Michel Goya, "Quand un truc s'appelle Louvois, comment veux-tu que ça aille droit ?", _La voie de l'épée_, jeudi 7 juillet 2016.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2016)

Oui, nos gouvernants actuels sont nuls. Ceux qui les ont précédés étaient tout aussi nuls. Et ceux qui leur succèderont demain - si ce ne sont pas les même que précédemment - le seront tout autant.

Alors, nous n'avons plus qu'une solution : le DTTS (démerdes-toi tout seul).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui, nos gouvernants actuels sont nuls. Ceux qui les ont précédés étaient tout aussi nuls. Et ceux qui leur succèderont demain - si ce ne sont pas les même que précédemment - le seront tout autant.
> 
> Alors, nous n'avons plus qu'une solution : le DTTS (démerdes-toi tout seul).



sauf que l'état ne nous laisse pas tout seul, lui.

nous vivons un mélange des plus bizarres d'ultra-libéralisme et d'étatisme envahissant. 
un truc hybride et monstrueux dont la majeure partie du pays souffre au détriment d'une minorité de plus en plus restreinte et de plus en plus pété de thunes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2016)

Tiens, comme c'est bizarre… Les chicanes en milieu urbain deviennent du dernier cri : http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/annulation-evenements-suite-attentat-nice-110210

"Tirant les leçons de l’attentat de Nice, où un camion a été jeté sur la foule rassemblée sur la Promenade des Anglais, la Ville de Strasbourg va « mettre en place des chicanes pour empêcher les camions de se précipiter sur la foule »".​Si tout le monde se met à en installer maintenant, il va devenir très légitime de se demander pourquoi il a fallu 84 morts et plusieurs centaines de blessés pour y penser, alors que cette pratique est courante dans des pays où les gens ne sont pas plus bêtes que nous et ont été instruits par l'expérience.

Le but n'est pas de rendre les attentats impossibles, mais de compliquer la tâche des terroristes. Et on ne peut prendre pour prétexte l'impossibilité de sécuriser parfaitement la foire aux ovins de Molles, le bal-musette de Saint-Allouestre, la fête des catherinettes de Mérinchal ou le festival des menteurs de Moncrabeau pour renoncer à faire le maximum dans les lieux où se rassemblent, dans un espace restreint, *plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes*.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Tiens, comme c'est bizarre… Les chicanes en milieu urbain deviennent du dernier cri : http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/annulation-evenements-suite-attentat-nice-110210



On aurait dû y penser sur ces forums, certains n'hésitant pas à "chicaner" sur n'importe quoi !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2016)

Miami: Un nuage en forme de pénis


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2016)

Quand le Pokémon de tes rêves habite à l’Élysée



En fait, voici l'article à l'origine de l'info :
http://www.legorafi.fr/2016/07/12/p...un-adolescent-de-17-ans-sintroduit-a-lelysee/



Quand Sputniknews se fait gorafisé.


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2016)

Je vais me faire un peu de publicité.

Je vais vous révéler un très gand secret.

Je suis le Professeur Patlek, grand sorcier chaman marabout vaudou.

J' ai d' immenses pouvoirs, que je peux mettre a votre disposition contre une touti modeste rikiki contribution.

Je peux virtuellement vous faire gagner au loto, c' est un incroyable pouvoir que j' ai.
Démonstration de mon immense pouvoir...
Je peux vous donner les chiffres que vous auriez du jouer pour gagner le gros lot (Le gain record au loto organisé par la Française des jeux, 24 millions d'euros, a été remporté le 6 juin 2011.) pour le tirage du 16 juillet.
Vous auriez du jouer.... attention...
Pour ce tirage, il fallait jouer le 11, 21, 45, 46, 48 et le numéro chance le 4

Si vous avez du mal a croire a mon incroyable pouvoir, j' ai la preuve qui va démontrer de façon incontestable cet incroyable pouvoir que j' ai: Veuillez vous rendre sur cette page web, que je n' ai absolument pas créé, site avec lequel je n' ai aucune complicité, je garantie formellement, que c' est sans trucage aucun!!!:

http://www.directmatin.fr/loisirs/2016-07-16/le-tirage-du-loto-du-samedi-16-juillet-706731

Vous pouvez comparer le chiffres avec ceux que j' ai donné, et c' est sans aucun trucage.
Et donc, vous auriez gagné le gros lot du loto!!!! Vous seriez RICHE!!!!! RICHE!!!! RRRIIIIICCCHHHEEEE!!! Immensément riche.


Et mon pouvoir immense s' exerce sur tout un tas d' autres trucs, et évenements.
Si vous avez eut un accident de voiture par exemple, je peux vous dire comment vous auriez put l' éviter (En restant couché ce jour là)

Donc, pour 1000 malheureux euros la consultation (payable par avance), vous pourrez profiter de mon immense pouvoir,  je pourrais vous dire ce que vous auriez put faire pour éviter tel ou tel truc.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juillet 2016)

Tu fais aussi revenir l'être aimé ?


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2016)

Virtuellement , oui.

Mais faut payer en espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes

1000 euros et je te dis comment imaginer qu' elle revient.

Echantillon gratuitIl pleut, tu es dans un fauteuil, seul, triste; soudain, la porte s' ouvre, elle est là... ses vêtements trempés colle à la sa peau, elle te regarde, tu la regarde, vous vous regardez... elle se jette dans tes bras, et fond en larmes, tu lui as manqué...

1000 euros la suite. Et çà les vaux!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2016)

Super mamie


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2016)

http://www.ledauphine.com/france-mo...-km-il-se-rend-compte-qu-il-a-oublie-sa-femme


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2016)

Nos députés sont formidables (suite et pas fin)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Nos députés sont formidables (suite et pas fin)



Ah ! NKM… C'est elle qui avait – bien qu'elle ne connût pas le prix du ticket –  célébré dans _Elle_ le métro comme "Un lieu de charme à la fois anonyme et familier" où l’on peut vivre de véritables "moments de grâce" et "faire des rencontres incroyables"…

Cendrars nous avait donné _La Prose du transsibérien_ ; NKM a offert à sa patrie la poésie du métropolitain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ah ! NKM… C'est elle qui avait – bien qu'elle ne connût pas le prix du ticket –  célébré dans _Elle_ le métro comme "Un lieu de charme à la fois anonyme et familier" où l’on peut vivre de véritables "moments de grâce" et "faire des rencontres incroyables"…
> 
> Cendrars nous avait donné _La Prose du transsibérien_ ; NKM a offert à sa patrie la poésie du métropolitain.



titre de l'article en forme de citation :

"dans le métro je fais des rencontres incroyables"

.... d'autant plus que j'y vais jamais ! 

et avec elle il faut supprimer aussi le sala.... riat !

http://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...ravailleur-independant-plaide-nkm-1162009.php


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juillet 2016)

Ouh là !


Le Chardon a dit:


> et avec elle il faut supprimer aussi le sala.... riat !
> 
> http://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...ravailleur-independant-plaide-nkm-1162009.php



Ce qui rapproche de certaines positions d'avant-garde :
http://www.legorafi.fr/2016/02/18/r...enir-sur-lacquis-social-de-verser-un-salaire/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2016)

"[…] les nouvelles formes de travail répondent à une aspiration profonde à l'autonomie des nouvelles générations, pour qui l'organisation hiérarchique n'est plus adaptée".​Détruire l'idée même d'un droit du travail national, modifier le rapport de force au sein de l'entreprise en faveur du patronat, c'est renforcer "l'autonomie" des travailleurs ? Les patrons doivent être morts de peur devant un tel programme gauchisant !  

Grâce à Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet on comprend mieux certaines maximes de Napoléon :

- "En politique, la stupidité n'est pas un handicap".
- "Il y a des gens qui se croient le talent de gouverner par la seul raison qu'ils gouvernent".​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand le Pokémon de tes rêves habite à l’Élysée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



décidément ce site publie n'importe quoi.

après le pokemon go à l'élysée un crane d'alien au danemark :

https://fr.sputniknews.com/insolite/201607191026821602-crane-mysterieux-danemark/

du temps de l'urss la propagande russe était quand mème mieux ficelée ! 

pour dire à quel point ils sont dans les choux : ils publient mème des interviews de jacques sapir ! 

(et  à qui de droit !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> du temps de l'urss la propagande russe était quand mème mieux ficelée !
> 
> pour dire à quel point ils sont dans les choux : ils publient mème des interviews de jacques sapir !
> 
> (et  à qui de droit !)



Pffff… T'es juste jaloux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Grâce à Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet on comprend mieux certaines maximes de Napoléon :
> 
> - "En politique, la stupidité n'est pas un handicap".
> - "Il y a des gens qui se croient le talent de gouverner par la seul raison qu'ils gouvernent".​



Me plaisent bien ses maximes. Par les temps qui cours, les prétendants ne manquent pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2016)

CHAMPAGNE ! 

http://www.20minutes.fr/lille/18945...7-patron-maison-taittinger-annonce-candidatue

première promesse pré électorale : une caisse de roteuse pour chaque signature !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> CHAMPAGNE !



J'suis même pas impressionné… La riposte est prête.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> CHAMPAGNE !
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/lille/18945...7-patron-maison-taittinger-annonce-candidatue
> 
> première promesse pré électorale : une caisse de roteuse pour chaque signature !



Sans doute veut-il, comme d'autres avant lui, buller à l’Élysée.  :^°


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2016)

Attentat de Nice : des failles de sécurité et un mensonge

Cet article de _Libération _vise à contester la version des autorités locales et nationales sur les mesures de sécurité prise le 14 juillet sur la Promenade des Anglais. L'avenir dira si les autorités ont réellement menti. Mais cet article qui se présente comme un scoop n'est pas fiable.

Les auteurs de l'article nous expliquent doctement que les policiers municipaux "n’ont pas le temps de faire usage de leur revolver de type 38 Spécial, un six coups de calibre 7,65 millimètres, de toute façon inefficace contre un 19 tonnes lancé à pleine vitesse" ; et de rajouter qu'il a fallu attendre l'intervention de la Police nationale avec ses pistolets en 9 mm pour pouvoir arrêter le camion. Sauf que le 38 Special est aussi un calibre 9 mm… C'est une munition de revolver, plus précise et un peu moins puissante que la 9 mm Parabellum des pistolets de la Police nationale, mais c'est du 9 mm.

C'est un détail et que les journalistes n'y connaissent rien n'est pas choquant. On peut s'étonner par contre qu'ils aient fait semblant de savoir, alors que la vérification est facile à faire en quelques secondes via Ia Toile (par exemple ici ; ou là). L'erreur révèle un problème de méthode. Le reste de leur enquête est-il à l'avenant ?


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2016)

9mm.
Qu'il est loin le temps où son 6,35 faisait les yeux doux à Gainsbourg (comme ça, pour rire, pan pan).


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2016)

Casser la croûte dans les chiottes !

Et un des premiers

Plus besoin de manger, il suffit de tirer la chasse.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Attentat de Nice : des failles de sécurité et un mensonge
> 
> Cet article de _Libération _vise à contester la version des autorités locales et nationales sur les mesures de sécurité prise le 14 juillet sur la Promenade des Anglais. L'avenir dira si les autorités ont réellement menti. Mais cet article qui se présente comme un scoop n'est pas fiable.
> 
> ...



La version du Figaro avec les nouveaux mensonges de Cazeneuve.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...sait-l-entree-de-la-promenade-des-anglais.php

La version du Monde qu'on ne peut soupçonner d'avoir été anti-gouvernent ces derniers temps :
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...e-des-anglais-le-14-juillet_4972483_3224.html

Comme avec l'assassinat de Rémi Fraisse, le ministère ment pour couvrir les incompétents et éviter ses responsabilités.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> On peut s'étonner par contre qu'ils aient fait semblant de savoir, alors que la vérification est facile à faire en quelques secondes via Ia Toile


Ah bon ? moi c'est le contraire qui m'eut étonné. Ca prend du temps de vérifier, et pendant ce temps un concurrent peut sortir l'in-fausse.

Cela dit ma conviction à moi que j'ai est que le dispositif était prévu pour (essayer d')éviter un attentat de type 'bataclan', mais qu'ils n'ont pas envisagé l'hypothèse du camion fou et que personne ne l'avouera. Parce que s'ils l'ont envisagé et que leur réponse c'est deux barrières Vauban et un bagnole de flics...


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2016)

Moi ce que je trouves étonnant, c'est la propension qu'ont nos responsables politiques à nier des faits en dépit de preuves évidentes, à l'image de M. Cahuzac. Ce qui est cocasse, puisque immanquablement ça fini par leur revenir dans la tronche puissance 10.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah bon ? moi c'est le contraire qui m'eut étonné. Ca prend du temps de vérifier, et pendant ce temps un concurrent peut sortir l'in-fausse.
> 
> Cela dit ma conviction à moi que j'ai est que le dispositif était prévu pour (essayer d')éviter un attentat de type 'bataclan', mais qu'ils n'ont pas envisagé l'hypothèse du camion fou et que personne ne l'avouera. Parce que s'ils l'ont envisagé et que leur réponse c'est deux barrières Vauban et un bagnole de flics...



Malheureusement, on a vu pire comme stupidité dans l'histoire de France. Lorsque les Allemands percent en mai 1940 le front de la IIe Armée, son chef, le général Huntziger, qui n'a rien vu venir et va s'empresser de rejeter les responsabilités sur un autre, s'adresse à ses soldats pour les rassurer, propos repris aussitôt par la presse :

"Notre aviation te protège, même quand tu ne la vois pas. Sache que, contre l'infanterie, le char ne vaut pas grand-chose ; si tu te terres, il ne te verra pas. Laisse-le passer sans te démasquer puis tire sur les guides qui l'accompagnent... Sache enfin que l'ennemi n'est pas aussi fort que certains le croient. Oppose-lui ta volonté : c'est elle qui l'emportera".​Voilà. L'aviation est absente, mais elle est là quand même ; les chars ne sont pas dangereux pour l'infanterie ; il suffit de faire preuve de détermination et tout s'arrangera… Mais après tout, cela faisait des années qu'on proclamait comme un dogme que le secteur des Ardennes n'était pas dangereux.

"[Les forêts des Ardennes] sont impénétrables si on y fait des aménagements spéciaux… Si l'ennemi s'y engage on le pincera à la sortie des forêts. Donc ce secteur n'est pas dangereux".​
Maréchal Pétain, Ministre de la Guerre, discours devant la Commission de l'Armée au Sénat, 7 mars 1934.​
Après avoir noté à quel point on a pu bâcler une guerre que l'on voyait venir depuis des années contre un ennemi parfaitement connu et sur un terrain préparé, supposer qu'on ait pu faire preuve de légèreté dans le dispositif de sécurité de la Promenade des Anglais face à l'éventualité d'une menace incertaine ne paraît plus si audacieux.
​


----------



## patlek (21 Juillet 2016)

Personnellement, je trouve la polémique sur les failles de l' attentat de Nice, abjecte, une instrumentalisation a dégueuler.

Et quand a faire poter la rectionnsabilité sur valls.. et bien oui, c' est Matignon, qui aurait du tél"éponger a Nice, pour s' inquiéter si les les voitures barrent bien la route, ensuite ils auraient téléphoner a Dunkerque, brest, Laval, Bordeaux, Biarritz, Saint étienne, Mâcon, grenoble, strasbourg; ... toutes les villes de france, plus les villages.

Quans au maire de Nice, on ne l' entend pas beaucoup, il attend que l'orage passe, et apparemment Estroseri est responsable de la voirie a Nice. La mise en place de barrières Béton sur la promenade des anglais, a Nice, c' est pas de sa compétence? (Non, faut que ce soit Matignon, ou la place Beauvau a Paris qui s' en inquiète.)

Et si j' en vois un qui me répond "Bah? pourquoi tu voudrais que Matignon, ce soit inquiété de savoir comment était sécurisé le 14 Juillet a Brest??? il n' y a pas eut d' attentat a Brest"
Là, je me dirais que je ne suis pas le seul Professeur grand sorcier chaman marabout vaudou, capable de prédire le passé (Et je ne sais pas si çà doit m' inquieter, ou me rassurer!).


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Casser la croûte dans les chiottes !
> 
> Et un des premiers
> 
> Plus besoin de manger, il suffit de tirer la chasse.


C'est pas forcément ragoûtant et je suis même pas sûr que ça soit original mais ça a le mérite d'exister.
Dans un genre un peu différent je me rappelle d'un restau (je ne sais plus où ni quand) où il s'agissait de manger dans une maison, avec le choix de manger aux toilettes, à la salle de bain, au salon, etc... J'avais trouvé ça génial.
Je n'ai pas réussi à en trouver trace sur le web.
Cela dit j'ai trouvé ça (qui a le mérite d'être en France).



Romuald a dit:


> Cela dit ma conviction à moi que j'ai est que le dispositif était prévu pour (essayer d')éviter un attentat de type 'bataclan', mais qu'ils n'ont pas envisagé l'hypothèse du camion fou et que personne ne l'avouera. Parce que s'ils l'ont envisagé et que leur réponse c'est deux barrières Vauban et un bagnole de flics...


Je pense également que tu es dans le vrai.
Le dispositif de sécurité a été mis en place pour pallier à des situations d'attaques connues (parce qu'issues d'évènements antérieurs) et des situations rationnellement envisageables. Pas pour pallier à une situation que la majorité des gens normaux n'aurait même pas envisagé (faut pas se leurrer, mis à part ce [censuré] de [censuré] de tueur de merde, qui aurait l'idée de monter dans un camion et de foncer dans le tas ?).
Je ne serais donc pas étonné que personne n'ait envisagé ce cas de figure (je persiste en avouant que, jeudi soir alors même que cela venait de se produire et que nous n'avions pas plus d'informations que ça - voire même plutôt un flot de désinformation - j'ai d'abord pensé que ça ne pouvait être qu'un chauffeur de camion qui avait perdu le contrôle où qui avait fait un malaise plutôt qu'imaginé que c'était une attaque terroriste). Je suppute que les risques évalués l'ont été par des responsables sur place (dont on peut légitimement penser qu'ils sont aguerris aux situations de crise classique en milieu urbain grâce aux expériences vécues) et pas par des spécialistes du terrorisme qui connaissent tout le panel de saloperies employé par les barbares d'en face all over the world.
La triste réalité est que maintenant on peut dire qu'il est rationnellement envisageable qu'un tordu prenne un camion pour foncer dans la foule.
En tout état de cause, nous pourrons traiter d'incompétents ceux qui dans l'avenir ne prendront pas en compte ce genre de risque également.
On doit au moins ce respect à toutes les victimes qu'on fera en sorte que ça ne se reproduise plus.



patlek a dit:


> Et si j' en vois un qui me répond "Bah? pourquoi tu voudrais que Matignon, ce soit inquiété de savoir comment était sécurisé le 14 Juillet a Brest??? il n' y a pas eut d' attentat a Brest"
> Là, je me dirais que je ne suis pas le seul Professeur grand sorcier chaman marabout vaudou, capable de prédire le passé (Et je ne sais pas si çà doit m' inquieter, ou me rassurer!).


[Mode provoc ON] Bah, pourquoi tu voudrais que Matignon ce soit inquiété de savoir comment était sécurisé le 14 juillet à Brest ??? Il n'y a pas eu d'attentat à Brest.
Hormis sur les murs de la ville où, comme partout en France, les soiffards ont du pisser leurs consommations de la soirée.[Mode provoc OFF]


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve la polémique sur les failles de l' attentat de Nice, abjecte, une instrumentalisation a dégueuler.



L'instrumentalisation vient du gouvernement en premier. Ce genre d'information et de démontage des affirmations officiels fait partie du travail de la presse. Je ne trouve pas scandaleux de dire une vérité quand tout le monde t'affirme des choses fausses. Ensuite, on n'est pas dans VOICI, je pense que les journalistes ont un peu vérifié leurs sources. Du moins, je l'espère.  

Comme l'a souligné Cratès dans son post au-dessus du tien, on sait depuis longtemps que le gouvernement pratique la méthode Coué. C’est comme le nuage de Tchernobyl qui s'est arrêté a la frontière. Il faut arrêter de prendre les Français pour des imbéciles.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2016)

Le coup du camion était déjà envisageable avant, et même déjà envisagé puisque les services la mairie de Nice disposent de socs en béton pour contrer ce type d'attaques et qu'ils ont été utilisés pendant l'Euro.

À aucun moment ils n'ont été sollicités par les services en charge de la sécurité de la zone, c'est-à-dire la Préfecture du Var et le ministère de l'intérieur — et non la mairie de Nice ou la Région PACA qui n'avaient pas la main. Les réquisitions de policiers municipaux le démontrent bien, c'est le préfet qui donnait les ordres, organisait les réunions de préparation, établissait le système de sécurité et déployait les effectifs.

Rappel : le 14 juillet est un jour férié. Ce genre de camion n'est pas autorisé à circuler ces jours là.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le dispositif de sécurité a été mis en place pour pallier à des situations d'attaques connues (parce qu'issues d'évènements antérieurs) et des situations rationnellement envisageables. Pas pour pallier à une situation que la majorité des gens normaux n'aurait même pas envisagé



Le mode opératoire employé à Nice est recommandé par Al-Qaïda et L'EI dans leurs documents officiels, disponibles en ligne, depuis plusieurs années. La deuxième édition du magazine _Inspire_, publié par la branche d'Al-Qaïda dans la Péninsule arabique, décrit à l'automne 2010 le camion/pickup comme "la tondeuse à gazon [_mowing machine_] ultime" (pour faucher des êtres humains). L'article qui recommande ce mode d'action ("The ultimate mowing machine", par Yahya Ibrahim, p.53-54) conseille d'ailleur de fixer des lames métalliques, éventuellement "des couteaux de boucher", à l'avant, pour plus de dégâts. J'ai vérifié à la source, mais on comprendra que j'évite de multiplier les liens vers ce type de littérature. En Israël, on est accoutumé à faire face à ce type de menaces depuis au moins 2008.


----------



## usurp (22 Juillet 2016)

Plus légère comme actualité : magnétoscope, dernier acte


----------



## usurp (22 Juillet 2016)

Et ça continu

"Pourquoi vous m'avez tirez dessus ?"
 "Je ne sais pas"
Flippant quand même....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2016)

Pourtant…

Selon l'étude très commentée d'un économiste de Harvard, Roland G. Fryer Jr., lui-même afro-américain, les policiers n'utilisent pas davantage leurs armes à feu contre les noirs que contre d'autres groupes ethniques :

_An Empirical Analysis of Racial Differences in Police Use of Force_

Par contre, la même étude montre que l'usage d'autres formes "modérées" de violence ou de contrainte par la police (violences verbales, coups de matraque, usage de bombes lacrymogènes, menottage, suspects poussés contre un mur ou contraints à s'allonger au sol…) est nettement plus fréquent à l'encontre de noirs ou d'hispaniques. Le comportement policier reflèterait donc le poids des discriminations raciales, mais dans le cadre d'une rationalité opportuniste excluant autant que possible les formes les plus extrêmes – et les moins acceptables socialement – de violence.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2016)

J'ai l'impression qu'on n'a jamais autant tiré sur les nègres aux E.U que depuis qu'ils ont un président de couleur.

Mais ce n'est qu'une impression, je sais bien qu'en fait, on tire surtout sur les pauvres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2016)

Puisqu'on est sur ce thème…

Jeffco deputy’s “one in a billion” shot went up barrel of suspect’s gun during Aurora shootout

Attaqué par deux hommes armés, José Ramon Marquez, un policier américain du Comté de Jefferson (Colorado) a été grièvement blessé de 2 coups de feu. Mais il eu le temps de riposter. Une de ses balles a même pénétré dans le canon du pistolet d'un des assaillants, pour finir par percuter une balle dans la chambre, rendant ainsi l'arme inutilisable.

Une photo de l'arme du malfrat :








Une photo de José R. Marquez :






Vous remarquerez que ce type a un joli diastème entre les incisives, ou "dents de la chance"…


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2016)

Je vous parle de montants que les jeunes de vingt-ans ne peuvent pas connaître.


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2016)

Piégé par le selfie qu'il a fait avec l'iPad volé

Une bonne pub inattendue pour iCloud


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2016)

Bayreuth et le Figaro il y a 140 ans.

Allez sur Gallica lire les articles d'époque, c'est savoureux.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juillet 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Piégé par le selfie qu'il a fait avec l'iPad volé
> 
> Une bonne pub inattendue pour iCloud



On attend les Darwin Awards des arrestations.


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2016)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juillet 2016)

Par contre, on peut faire confiance aux industriels pour détourner les impératifs du cahier des charges.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2016)

Sans doute. Chassez le naturel, il revient au galop.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2016)

Vidéo : en Turquie, un cimetière spécial pour les "traîtres" putschistes

"Une vingtaine de mutins tués lors de la tentative de coup d'État ratée contre Recep Tayyip Erdogan doivent être inhumés dans un "cimetière des traîtres" en banlieue d'Istanbul. Aucun service religieux ne sera organisé pour eux.
[…]
L'idée a été lancée lors d'un conseil municipal, a indiqué à des médias le maire d'Istanbul, Kadir Topbas. "Ceux qui ont trahi leur nation ne doivent jamais reposer en paix, même pas dans leur tombe", a-t-il expliqué."​Sont pas efficaces ces Turcs. Ils ont oublié de leur couper la tête après leur avoir percé le cœur.

C'est tout de même intéressant de voir comment des gens traitent les morts. Cela donne une idée de leur comportement potentiel avec les vivants.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2016)

Il y a des gens qui ne méritent aucun égards, vivants ou morts. C'est tout. On n'a pas fait de manières avec les criminels de guerre nazis : incinérés et dispersés.

Maintenant, je trouve l'idée assez stupide. Créer un cimetière des traitres c'est comme leur offrir un mausolée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2016)

Incinérer et disperser les cendres des méchants ? Oui, c'est l'idée à la mode apparemment…

Juste une précision. S'il s'agit de procéder ainsi avec les salafistes djihadistes, cela ne rique pas de les impressionner : ils réprouvent strictement le culte des saints, la construction de mausolées sur leurs tombes, ainsi que les pélerinages sur ces lieux, pratiques qu'ils perçoivent comme des manifestations d'impiété idolâtre (associationnisme). Ce n'est pas pour rien que les djihadistes d'Ansar Dine ont démoli les mausolées de Tombouctou, de même que les wahabbites ont détruit l'essentiel du patrimoine historique de l'Arabie, y compris la plupart des lieux associés au prophète Mohammed, sa famille ou ses compagnons.

"Quelle est la parole à propos de celui qui élève des statues et des mausolées et des tombes et construit sur eux des mosquées et des lieux de martyrs [ou des lieux de spectacles المشاهد] et les hommes s’y suspendent ainsi que les biens et ils les considèrent comme des attitudes témoignant du respect envers eux [ces lieux] et il donne la possibilité aux gens de faire leurs adorations et de tourner autour d’eux, de les invoquer et d’immoler pour eux? Shaykh Sâlih Al Fawzan [influent théologien saoudien, membre des principaux conseils d'oulamas chargé de conseiller le roi d'Arabie en matière religieuse et de publier des fatwas] : Son jugement est qu’il mécroit par cet acte car son acte est un appel à la mécréance, son établissement de mausolées et sa construction pour eux et l’appel aux gens vers leurs adorations et l’élévation d’appuis pour eux indique sa satisfaction de ces choses et qu’il appelle à la mécréance et qu’il appelle à l’égarement, qu’Allah nous en protège.
[…]
Est-ce que la prière derrière un imâm qui recherche le secours auprès des morts et leur demande assistance est valable ou pas? […]  Shaykh Sâlih Al Fawzân : […] l’invocation des morts et la demande de secours auprès d’eux est une mécréance majeure qui expulse de la milla [religion]".
http://assalafia.canalblog.com/archives/2013/10/08/28171644.html

"Concernant la Sainte Mosquée de Médine où sont enterrés le Prophète Muhammad, Abu Bakr As-Sidik [compagnon du Prophète et premier calife] et ‘Omar Ibn al-Khattab [compagnon du Prophète et successeur d'Abu Bakr] (radhia Allâhou ‘anhoum), le ministère saoudien des affaires islamiques a publié en 2007 un rapport soutenu par Abdul Aziz ibn Abdillah Ali ash-Shaykh, le mufti politique d’Arabie saoudite, qui statue que « le dôme vert [tombeau du Prophète] doit être démoli et les trois tombes doivent être aplanies dans la mosquée du Prophète. ». Ce point de vue a fait écho lors d’un discours du défunt Ibn ‘Utheymîn, l’un des religieux wahhabites les plus illustres d’Arabie saoudite, décédé en 2001 : « nous espérons qu’un jour nous serons en mesure de détruire le dôme vert du prophète Muhammad »".
http://www.sunnisme.com/article-des...lamique-le-projet-salafi-124505181-html.html/​


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2016)

Ce n'est pas contre eux, ni pour les faire réfléchir, encore moins pour les impressionner. Quelle idée ridicule !

C'est pour débarrasser le planché.

Je connais les saloperies des wahhabites et ce qu'ils ont fait à La Mecque. On voit le même genre de choses actuellement en Syrie et en Libye. Il n'y a que les imbéciles comme Maurice Sartre pour ne s'en étonner qu'aujourd'hui et lancer des appels à la con pour la défense des tas de cailloux, joyaux de l'humanité qu'on a abandonné à ces ordures en déstabilisant ces pays.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2016)

Et si on faisait comme dans Game of Thrones en les donnant à manger aux animaux de compagnie ?


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2016)

Pauvres bêtes, qu’auraient-elles pu faire d’aussi grave pour mériter un tel traitement ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2016)

Pas envie de me mettre à dos Brigitte Bardo.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas envie de me mettre à dos Brigitte Bardo.


Depuis longtemps on n'a plus envie d'être sur son dos, non plus.

"La laideur a ça de supérieur sur la beauté c'est qu'elle dure"
Gainsbourg.

PS : Je sais, c'est pas beau de se moquer. Je le ferais plus. Désolé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je le ferais plus



Tu l'écris au conditionnel… Donc tu vas le refaire.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Juillet 2016)

Tu as sans doute raison (même si je dois bien admettre que c'est une erreur récurrente de conjugaison chez moi).


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2016)

Je m'insurge, zebig est unique !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2016)

Où l'on reparle de Joëlle Ceccaldi-Raynaud…

L’office public de l’habitat de Puteaux condamné à verser une amende record d’un million d’euros

"L’Ancols relevait une _« faute grave de gestion »_ dans l’aménagement d’un parking, sanctionnée d’une amende d’un million d’euros. Parmi les _« nombreuses irrégularités et manquements aux principes de prudence et de bonne gestion »,_ la_« vocation pour partie commerciale »_ du parking qui devait desservir une résidence HLM, mais aussi comporter un niveau payant, un projet mixte _« qui ne rentre pas dans l’objet social d’un OPH »_, abandonné depuis. L’OPH voulait céder ce parking à la Ville pour un prix inférieur de 6 millions d’euros au coût de construction, 8,3 millions, un projet abandonné lui aussi.

L’Agence dénonçait également l’absence de _« décision explicite du conseil d’administration »_ et _« d’études financières préalables »_, un _« équilibre d’exploitation non démontré »_, une _« mauvaise estimation du coût de construction »_, et pointait du doigt le _« caractère somptuaire de certains volets du projet »_ – qui comportait en surface une _« rivière enchantée »_".​Une "rivière enchantée" dans un parking ? J'ai un peu de mal à visualiser… Pour garer son kayak ?

​


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2016)

Sacrée Joëlle. Elle est restée une grande enfant, pleine de poésie.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2016)

La culture de l'excuse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La culture de l'excuse.



"[…]ces enfants [d'origine maghrébine] réussissent en général nettement moins bien que la moyenne. Les garçons moins encore que les filles[…] sans doute parce que les filles prennent encore l'école comme un moyen de s'affranchir des tutelles parentales ou sociétales, de la pression de la « communauté » (je mets le mot entre guillemets tellement il me révulse – je ne connais qu'une communauté en France, c'est la communauté française), de l'enfermement à la maison, dans le quartier ou sous leurs voiles. Chez les garçons en revanche, c'est à qui en fera moins que son voisin."​
Je partage, comme le plus souvent, l'analyse de fond de Brighelli. Mais l'accent mis sur les spécificités culturelles propres aux garçons de l'immigration nord-africaine met de côté un peu vite le fait essentiel que, dans la plupart des pays du monde, les filles réussisent globalement mieux à l'école que les garçons, y compris dans des pays où les femmes sont encore très loin d'être émancipées. Ce n'est pas une spécificité des enfants de l'immigration nord-africaine.

Les filles sont probablement mieux adaptées psychologiqument aux demandes de l'institution scolaire, aux pratiques pédagogiques dominantes, outre le fait que la féminisation très poussée du corps enseignant, surtout dans le primaire, où près de 9 enseignants sur 10 sont des femmmes, fait de l'école un cadre féminisé à outrance où il n'est pas toujours facile à un garçon de trouver ses repères et ses modèles (on affecte de ne pas y voir un problème ; mais à supposer que la répartition des sexes dans le corps enseignant soit inversée, à savoir que les hommes y soient très largement majoritaires, je ne doute pas qu'on saurait dénoncer ce fait comme un déséquilibre dangereux pour la formation des enfants…). Voir à cet égard un assez bon bilan de l'état du débat dans cet article, qui fait notamment référence aux travaux de Jean-Louis Auduc, lequel a signalé dans plusieurs ouvrages l'inadaptation relative de l'école aux besoins spécifiques des garçons.

Ce constat n'est pas contradictoire avec les analyses de Brighelli, mais il permet de les nuancer. Pour ce que j'en note au quotidien (les jeunes filles issue de l'immigration maghrébine représentent chaque année environ un quart des élèves que j'ai en face de moi), le désir de "s'affranchir des tutelles parentales ou sociétales" joue un rôle plus marginal que celui qu'il lui attribue. L'émancipation par les études est le rêve d'une minorité. Encore faudrait-il prendre en compte dans l'analyse des causes de cette résignation le poids respectif des facteurs culturels ou des stéréotypes sociaux et du chômage de masse.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2016)

Il apprend qu'il est mort depuis dix ans


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il apprend qu'il est mort depuis dix ans


Au moins il est tranquille définitivement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2016)

Une vaste étude, réalisée à partir des données de l’enquête PISA de l’OCDE, montre que la pratique des jeux en ligne est liée à de meilleures notes, tandis que celle des réseaux sociaux serait plutôt corrélée à de moins bons résultats : http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...stralienne_4980379_4408996.html#xtor=RSS-3208

Le problème est que pour réussir, il ne suffit pas d'avoir des diplômes. Un bon réseau de relations est au moins aussi important. D'où l'intérêt des réseaux sociaux. Mais sur ces réseaux sociaux, les gens les plus intéressants sont ceux qui ont ou auront les diplômes les plus élevés. Donc qui ne passent pas trop de temps sur les réseaux sociaux…

Tout ça n'est pas simple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2016)

un test de radicalisation pour collégiens et lycéens réclamé par le candidat LR :

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...idier-veut-tester-les-collegiens_1819843.html

en tout cas il vient d'inventer un test très fiable pour détecter la connerie... sur lui mème !!! 

les questions me font penser à celles qu'on te pose dans l'avion pour aller aux US !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2016)

Toute cette matière grise dépensées en billevesées. 

Vite ! Une taxe sur la connerie, qu'on sauve au moins les finances publiques.


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vite ! Une taxe sur la connerie


Toi, tu as envie de ruiner la classe politique


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toute cette matière grise dépensées en billevesées.
> 
> Vite ! Une taxe sur la connerie, qu'on sauve au moins les finances publiques.


Voilà bien un réflexe français : inventer une nouvelle taxe...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Août 2016)

Taxé d'être français... un comble.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vite ! Une taxe sur la connerie, qu'on sauve au moins les finances publiques.


S'agirait de penser à établir un montant forfaitaire à l'année.
Parce que s'il y a un domaine où je suis fort c'est bien pour faire et dire des conneries.


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> un test de radicalisation pour collégiens et lycéens réclamé par le candidat LR : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...idier-veut-tester-les-collegiens_1819843.html



Ca n'a pas trainé  :






Et l'intégrale touiteure


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2016)

187 000 euros d'amende pour avoir fermé son restaurant le 14 juillet


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2016)

Dans la catégorie _Ou pas_.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...-usa-un-garcon-de-6-ans-bat-sa-sur-a-mort.php



> La mère, Kathleen Marie Steele, âgée de 62 ans



On sait depuis Marie Shelley qu'il y a des choses qui devraient être médicalement interdites, tout simplement.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2016)

Pour ceux qui aiment le sexe anal, il y  maintenant un OS pour ça.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2016)

La clef pour ne pas perdre ses clefs, c’est de les mettre sous clef.


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La clef pour ne pas perdre ses clefs, c’est de les mettre sous clef.


Comme pour les pots de masse, et alors ?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2016)

Rien.

Microsoft aime à dire qu’il bataille pied à pied avec le gouvernement US pour protéger les données de ses utilisateurs, puis dans le même temps met en place une porte dérobée. Et voilà que maintenant le sésame se retrouve dans la nature, j’trouve ça juste cocasse.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2016)

Un site de rencontres pour célibataires déprimés du Brexit


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Août 2016)

http://www.lemonde.fr/big-browser/a...etaire-de-goebbels-parle_4984113_4832693.html







La musique c'est un peu pour digérer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2016)

*Les Goebbels « ont toujours été très bons avec moi »*

tout le monde peut pas en dire autant...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> *Les Goebbels « ont toujours été très bons avec moi »*
> 
> tout le monde peut pas en dire autant...



Ce mec était un anti-sémite compulsif, limite délirant. Il soulait même les services de Heydrich. À par ça "_Nous n’étions au courant de rien, tout était gardé secret_". N'est pas plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir, n'est pas plus sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre, n'est pas plus muet que celui qui ne veut pas parler, n'est pas plus sot que celui qui s'interdit de penser.

Il n'y a qu'une chose sur laquelle je la rejoins, son analyse des Allemands d'aujourd'hui. Ils se croient meilleurs que leurs grand-parents mais sont bâtis de la même étoffe, grise et sale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2016)

Goebbels, en 1933, lors d'une réunion de la SDN, photographié par l'envoyé spécial de _Life_, Alfred Eisenstaedt (http://time.com/3880669/goebbels-in-geneva-1933-behind-a-classic-alfred-eisenstaedt-photo/) :

- Dans la première, il ne prête pas attention au photographe et sourit à quelqu'un qui est hors-champ.







- Dans la seconde, il s'est aperçu de la présence d'Eisenstaedt... qui est un juif allemand :


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2016)

Bizarre rapprochement entre la photo et l'avatar Cratès...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2016)

Dans un état grave après avoir bu de l'eau dans un bar


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'une chose sur laquelle je la rejoins, son analyse des Allemands d'aujourd'hui. Ils se croient meilleurs que leurs grand-parents mais sont bâtis de la même étoffe, grise et sale.



et tu suis quand mème la bundesliga après une telle déclaration d'amour aux schpountzs ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et tu suis quand mème la bundesliga après une telle déclaration d'amour aux schpountzs ?



J'assume totalement cette apparente contradiction. J'aime le foot et il est bien plus beau par là-bas. Toutefois, mon club est le FC Bayern Munchen : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Landauer

Pour ne rien arranger, je suis un Wagnérien. 

Et si tu me demande quel est mon compositeur préféré, je te répondrai Gustav Mahler.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2016)

et pour couronner le tout tu roulerais pas en mazout trafiqué audi ? 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Toutefois, mon club est le FC Bayern Munchen : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Landauer



le club de la bavière catho ! l'honneur est quand mème sauf !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et pour couronner le tout tu roulerais pas en mazout trafiqué audi ?
> 
> 
> le club de la bavière catho ! l'honneur est quand mème sauf !



Nope pour le mazout et l'Audi.

Je préfère BMW, voyons. 

Tu connais les Quandt ? De bons Allemands. Ce qui nous ramène au pépère Joseph et à sa charmante moitié.


Bavière catho, c'est presque un pléonasme.

Je suis fier des valeurs portées par mon club de cœur depuis 1976.

C'est quand même autre chose que l'ASNL ou le FC Metz, le duo comique de la Ligue 1 2016-2017.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2016)

Revenons à des sujets plus légers :

On parle souvent des conditions carcérales en France. Devant l'inaction des pouvoirs publiques, certains ont décidé de prendre les choses en main. Ainsi, le détenu qui voulait une piscine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu connais les Quandt ?



il font donc de la mécanique quandtique alors ? 

il y a eu un film d'horreur complètement délirant avec un pneu tueur il y a quelques années.
maintenant on sait que ce n'était pas un délire de cinéaste : ce pneu tueur existe ! (mais c'est pas lui qu'avait commencé) :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...tue-en-crevant-des-pneus-avec-son-couteau.php


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2016)

Le détenu voulait une piscine


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Août 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> il y a eu un film d'horreur complètement délirant avec un pneu tueur il y a quelques années.
> maintenant on sait que ce n'était pas un délire de cinéaste : ce pneu tueur existe ! (mais c'est pas lui qu'avait commencé)


Je l'ai vu, excellent film hilarant


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2016)

@Toum'aï
T'as pas eu un peu chaud aux fesses ces temps-ci ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2016)

http://www.lequipe.fr/Athletisme/Ac...pas-la-regle-pour-le-passage-de-relais/719122

Les mecs ne connaissent pas les règles de l'épreuve pour laquelle ils se sont entrainés pendant des semaines.


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2016)

Ils feraient mieux de passer le relais


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Août 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> @Toum'aï
> T'as pas eu un peu chaud aux fesses ces temps-ci ?


Chuis pas campeur moi...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Août 2016)

Très beau Land Art


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2016)

la cornemuse tueuse....

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/maladie/la-cornemuse-etait-empoisonnee_1792025.html

je savais que ça tuait les oreilles mais pas encore celui qui en joue ! 
(je vais pas me faire des copains chez les bretons moi !)


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> je vais pas me faire des copains chez les bretons moi !


Surtout si tu confonds la cornemuse (écossaise) avec le biniou (breton)


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2016)

Citation :
_Biniou_ n’est en fait que la traduction en breton du mot français « cornemuse »,  que nos amis britanniques appellent « bag-pipe ».

http://ccgad-paimpol.over-blog.fr/article-la-cornemuse-pour-les-nuls-108900582.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Surtout si tu confonds la cornemuse (écossaise) avec le biniou (breton)



en matière de douleur mon oreille effectivement les confond : elle souffre tout autant que ce soit le biniou ou la cornemuse ! 

bon loustic nous apprend qu'il s'agirait des deux mèmes instruments de torture sonore en fait.

par contre la gaita d'espagne du nord (asturies et galice) est plus douce.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Citation :
> _Biniou_ n’est en fait que la traduction en breton du mot français « cornemuse »,  que nos amis britanniques appellent « bag-pipe ».
> 
> http://ccgad-paimpol.over-blog.fr/article-la-cornemuse-pour-les-nuls-108900582.html



Dans le Jura , nous ne connaissons que les Pipes , le sac étant une option


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2016)

On vit une époque formidable (saison 2016, épisode 237)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2016)

Jusqu'au bout de l'inculture.


----------



## boninmi (25 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jusqu'au bout de l'inculture.


Ça n'a guère d'importance. Qui a lu "La solidification" ?


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça n'a guère d'importance. Qui a lu "La solidification" ?


Tout spécialiste en murs en pierre humide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jusqu'au bout de l'inculture.



mais non mais non ! c'est juste que le rédacteur du papelard avait en tète les problèmes de kiki de zebig !
alors forcément on passe de la modification à la consolidation. 
si c'est pas de l'optimisme ça !


----------



## boninmi (26 Août 2016)

Les arabes aussi sont pour les droits de l'homme.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Les arabes aussi sont pour les droits de l'homme.


Je remarque une fois de plus cette propension du Monde à travestir la réalité par édulcoration :



> Le Citizen Lab a remonté la trace du programme espion jusqu’à NSO Group, une firme israélienne spécialisée dans les solutions d’écoute pour téléphone mobile à destination des Etats et fondée par un ancien membre des hackeurs d’élite de l’armée israélienne.



Le NSO Group loue sans état d'âme ses services à des régimes répressifs pour faciliter la traque des dissidents.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasb...cked-iphones-with-a-single-text/#7803857fe3d6


----------



## boninmi (26 Août 2016)

Ouf ! Si je me promène tout habillé sur la plage, je ne serai peut-être pas verbalisé ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2016)

non pitié !
venez pas foutre le bordel avec le burkini dans ce forum !


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2016)

Ni un forum de bikunus dans le bordel !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2016)

C'est le moment de relire le dernier Houellebecq.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2016)

Le tube de l'été :

_Sur une plage il y avait une belle fille
Qui avait peur d'aller prendre son bain
Elle craignait de quitter sa cabine
Elle tremblait de montrer au voisin
Un deux trois elle tremblait de montrer quoi ?

Son petit itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, burkini
Qu'elle mettait pour la première fois
Un itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, burkini
Un burkini rouge et jaune à p'tits pois
Un deux trois voilà ce qu'il arriva

Elle ne songeait qu'à quitter sa cabine
Elle s'enroula dans son peignoir de bain
Car elle craignait de choquer ses voisines
Et même aussi de gêner ses voisins
Un deux trois elle craignait de montrer quoi ?

Son petit itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, burkini
Qu'elle mettait pour la première fois
Un itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, burkini
Un burkini rouge et jaune à p'tits pois
Un deux trois voilà ce qu'il arriva

Elle doit maintenant s'élancer hors de l'ombre
Elle craint toujours les regards indiscrets
C'est le moment de faire voir à tout le monde
Ce qu'il la trouble et qui la fait trembler
Un deux trois elle a peur de montrer quoi ?

Son petit itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, burkini
Qu'elle mettait pour la première fois
Un itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, burkini
Un burkini rouge et jaune à p'tits pois_

_Si cette histoire vous amuse
On peut la recommencer
Si c'est pas drôle on s'excuse
En tout cas c'est terminé_


----------



## Le docteur (27 Août 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Les arabes aussi sont pour les droits de l'homme.


On va de plus en plus réaliser le pouvoir absolu que donne l'argent.
En bodybuilding les mêmes commanditaires sont en train de nous créer des mutants, étrangement personne ne semble le réaliser.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Août 2016)

Quant aux histoires de burkini je me risquerai à deux remarques :
1. On est clairement dans la grosse manœuvre alakon utilisés aussi bien par la droite que la "gauche" (celle-ci en étant particulièrement friande) pour détourner le quidam vers des questions "sociétales" l'attention du public (disons plutôt de "nos chers TV-adds") pour planquer tout ce qu'il font par ailleurs.
2. Clairement il y a des revendications religieuses qui sont en train de de devenir agressives.
3. Clairement aussi, il faudrait, au lieu de se focaliser sur telle ou telle activité qui peut-être, ou non, une provocation, jouer carte sur table et énoncer les problèmes pour voir qui veut les régler et qui ne veut pas.  Parce que là on s'enfonce dans les détails et on judiciarise à tour de bras.
D'un côté on tape sur des gens parfois sans raison, et de l'autre il faut la fermer et rester dans la langue de bois, tout en ostracisant d'une main ceux qu'on prétend défendre de l'autre.

Et, puisqu'il faut toujours à un moment "être clair" et rappeler concrètement qu'on n'est pas tel ou tel, personnellement je ne poursuivrai personne pour se déguiser en Batman sur la plage. Par contre, j'aimerais avoir le droit de dire que je n'apprécie guère ce qu'il peut y avoir derrière (parce que tout le monde ne le fait pas pour provoquer) et avoir encore le droit de me méfier des religions. Parce que là bientôt on sera aussi cathophobe ou judeophobe, et tant qu'on y est scientolophobe ou bouddhaphobe. Merde à la  fin


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2016)

Naufragés, leur "SOS" sur le sable les sauve


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est le moment de relire le dernier Houellebecq.



et aussi la presse algérienne francophone qui est vraiment très claire sur sujet.

pour moi : je stoppe ici.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2016)

Le calendrier des vacances de la Toussaint fait râler parents et secteur du tourisme

Attention, je vais dire du bien de NVB.

Pas du fait de savoir si c'est bon pour le rythme des élèves et tout ça. Non. Parce que pour la première fois, on veut faire passer l'intérêt des élèves avant des intérêts économiques qui n'ont strictement rien à voir avec l'enseignement.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ça va passer, tant ce lobby a déjà imposé sa marque sur le calendrier scolaire, mais chapeau d'avoir essayé et ainsi de rappeler le scandale des rythmes scolaires dictés par le ministère du tourisme.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Août 2016)

Pour une fois que "l'intérêt des élèves" ne servirait pas des histoires de gros sous.


----------



## Berthold (30 Août 2016)

Bien d'accord, mais que ça tienne toute l'année : la dernière période, selon la zone, avril-mai-juin et un bout de juillet, c'est le grand n'importe quoi (et ça ne date pas de NVB).


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2016)

Effectivement. Et les élèves ne foutront plus rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2016)

Spécial pour @Bigdidou  ... au cas où !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2016)

Elle trouve 3000 euros dans les toilettes... et les rend


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2016)

Quand un candidat à la présidentielle veut changer la constitution pour pouvoir légiférer sur les maillots de bains 



> « Aujourd'hui, je demande une loi parce qu'on ne peut pas laisser les maires seuls face à cette situation. Une loi d'interdiction, je ne sais pas s'il faut dire le costume de bain islamique ou le burkini, je n'en sais rien... C'est une loi qui viserait spécifiquement le port d'un burkini sur une plage, et dans les piscines », a déclaré l'ancien président de la République.
> L'inconstitutionnalité d'une telle loi, mise en avant par le ministre de l'Intérieur Bernard Cazeneuve ? « Parfait. Très bien. Eh bien, on change la Constitution ! On l'a changée une petite trentaine de fois, c'est pas gênant.[...]



Et dire qu'il y a encore des mois avant le scrutin... On n'a pas finit d'en entendre, des conneries-ramasse-voix-(ou-pas)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2016)

Je serai curieux de savoir combien de burkinistes on a recensé sur nos plages cet été.

On est sans doute en train de faire tout un plat de 3 fois rien, quelques dames un peu trop vêtues, comme s'il n'y avait des sujets autrement plus importants à discuter.

Par ailleurs, si la présence de ces dames sur les plages cause un trouble à l'ordre public, la police est là pour y mettre fin. Alors pourquoi s'emmerder ?

Et si on se met à faire des lois chaque fois qu'on veut interdire le port d'un vêtement quelconque, on n'a pas fini.


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2016)

Ces femmes n'ont qu'à mettre des combinaisons de surfeuses et un bonnet de bain et on n'en parle plus. 

Moi, quand je vais dans une église, même si je ne suis pas croyant, je ne me promène pas comme si j'étais à la plage. Je comprends que cela pourrait choquer certaines personnes. Tout comme je mets un costume pour aller à l'opéra, il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de m'y rendre en short et en tong, voir en perfecto avec des épingles à nourrices partout. Par contre, l'inverse est aussi vrai, quand je me rends à un concert punk. Tout comme je mets mon Stetson pour aller au bal Country et un T.Shirt Pokemon pour Japan Expo. 

Si un ministre était habillé d'un T.Shirt Petit Poney à l'assemblé, je m'interrogerais, je pense


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2016)

Tu penses bien qu'ils y ont songé dans les rédactions. Mais faut bien faire de la mousse...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2016)

Je vais a l'opéra en Jeans  ou a un a mariage , eh oui cela m'arrive et je ne suis pas mal habillé ,ça me saoul cette histoire de  burkiniste,  ça devient ridicule .Il va falloir que j'explique a mon grand père de venir sans son béret a la plage ??
et les bébés , sans chapeaux aussi ??

Pauvre France


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Si un ministre était habillé d'un T.Shirt Petit Poney à l'assemblé, je m'interrogerais, je pense



L'habit ne fait pas le moine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2016)

tiens vous avez remarqué ? c'était la pré rentrée ce jour et demain la rentrée. Pas compliqué : les profs de macg sont HS ce soir et se sont couchés tot ! 

j'aimerais bien que les profs d'histoire nous donne leur avis sur ce projet de françois fillon de revoir leurs manuels scolaires sur certains points :

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po....html?xtor=RSS-3011&google_editors_picks=true


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2016)

Retour de vacances : les couillonnades reprennent de plus belle. Et on n'a pas fini d'en entendre de ce style d'ici les élections.
Pfff...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2016)

quand coluche raillait les "érections pestilentielles" il avait bien raison.

va y avoir beaucoup de testostérone et beaucoup de pestilence ! je crois que ça va salement puer cette campagne électorale...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> tiens vous avez remarqué ? c'était la pré rentrée ce jour et demain la rentrée. Pas compliqué : les profs de macg sont HS ce soir et se sont couchés tot !
> 
> j'aimerais bien que les profs d'histoire nous donne leur avis sur ce projet de françois fillon de revoir leurs manuels scolaires sur certains points :
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po....html?xtor=RSS-3011&google_editors_picks=true


Tiens, ce que j'en pense, en chanson :






Quant à réécrire les programmes d'histoire, pas la peine de se fatiguer, il suffit de rééditer le Malet-Isaac et puis voilà.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2016)

bon sang mais oui !

michel à l'éduc nat ! comment j'y avais pas songé plus tot ! 
pardon michel...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2016)

Michel Sardou, prof de civilisation :


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2016)

Par contre, il y en a une qui aurait mieux fait de rester garder ses chèvres :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/societe/...e-le-vrai-bilan-de-najat-vallaud-belkacem.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2016)

et michel en pointe depuis longtemps sur les questions éducatives, la laïcité, l'enseignement confessionnel etc.

michel tu es la lumière de notre civilisation !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> quand coluche raillait les "érections pestilentielles" il avait bien raison.
> 
> va y avoir beaucoup de testostérone et beaucoup de pestilence ! je crois que ça va salement puer cette campagne électorale...



Il y a des chances qu'elle soit bien puante. Préparez vos masques à gaz !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Il y a des chances qu'elle soit bien puante. Préparez vos masques à gaz !



... plutot une sacrée malchance ! 

encore que la chance ça suppose une proba mais la c'est carrément la certitude !


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Par contre, il y en a une qui aurait mieux fait de rester garder ses chèvres :
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/societe/...e-le-vrai-bilan-de-najat-vallaud-belkacem.php


 Oh ben ça alors, un article du Figaro qui critique Vallaud Belkacem… Incroyab !

Enfin bon,
_Sans la liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur._


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Oh ben ça alors, un article du Figaro qui critique Vallaud Belkacem… Incroyab !
> 
> Enfin bon,
> _Sans la liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur._


C'est sûr que dans ce torchon socialo-bobo qu'est devenu Le Monde, ça aurait été une révolution éditoriale.

On y préfère le panégyrique par les nunuches de service :
http://www.lemonde.fr/education/art...onnements-et-convictions_4990764_1473685.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2016)

après les mistral gagnant, la primaire gagnante ? 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2016...-renaud-et-francois-fillon-le-grand-amour.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ce torchon socialo-bobo



je t'ai connu plus en forme.
oui oui, socialo bobo c'est un peu éculé comme expression. C'est comme les hipsters il parait qu'ils sont maintenant has been à paname. 

bon j'avoue que j'ai pas encore trouvé une chanson de michel pour t'aider à trouver une nouvelle expression. 
faut que je fouille un peu.


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2016)

Tricheur toi-même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1121188 (1 Septembre 2016)

Spot publicitaire pour faire venir les touristes dans les zones contrôlées par le régime de Bachar.






Perso j'hésite encore


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2016)

jerem_d a dit:


> Spot publicitaire pour faire venir les touristes dans les zones contrôlées par le régime de Bachar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum… c'est tentant mais Je comprends ton hésitation.

Il y a aussi des clips pour promouvoir le tourisme dans les zones contrôlées par l'EI, mais les activités de club ne nous permettent pas de les poster ici.


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2016)

98 personal data points that Facebook uses to target ads to you

Je me demande si les critères de gougueule, touiteur et autres sont les mêmes...


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> 98 personal data points that Facebook uses to target ads to you
> 
> Je me demande si les critères de gougueule, touiteur et autres sont les mêmes...


Voire même meilleurs


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2016)

Explosion d'une Falcon 9. Une vraie fusée.
Il y avait peut-être le pilote automatique ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2016)

Décidément, c'est chaud pour Elon Musk en ce moment.... Après la Tesla qui prend feu pendant qu'un client l'essaie, c'est maintenant sa fusée qui se transforme en petard avec un beau satellite à 200 patates que lui avait confié son pote Zuckerberg...
Je lis que Google a investi plusieurs centaines de millions dans SpaceX, j'espère qu'ils n'avaient pas demandé en contrepartie de réguler la chauffe des propulseurs avec des thermostats Nest!


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Septembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> 98 personal data points that Facebook uses to target ads to you



99- Cock size
100- Bras size


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2016)

jerem_d a dit:


> Spot publicitaire pour faire venir les touristes dans les zones contrôlées par le régime de Bachar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas convaincant : ça tourne en boucle au dessus d'une plage et de 3 hotels. berf c'est rikiki comme espace.
vue prise depuis un avion russe ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle trouve 3000 euros dans les toilettes... et les rend



Évidemment qu'elle les rend. Ce qui me fascine c'est que des gens s'en étonnent. Vous auriez fait quoi ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Septembre 2016)

Les publicités ciblées, parlons-en : je reçois des pubs pour ascenseurs d'escalier. Non mais je vous emmerde !!!


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Évidemment qu'elle les rend. Ce qui me fascine c'est que des gens s'en étonnent. Vous auriez fait quoi ?



☝︎ _Kant_  inside  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle trouve 3000 euros dans les toilettes... et les rend


"... propriétaire des 3000 euros est une "personne âgée", qui vit aux États-Unis,..."

Tiens, Tim commence à rapatrier le cash aux US ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> ☝︎ _Kant_  inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avoue que je me suis fait un peu peur en me lisant 
Mais faut avouer que sur ce point-là, je suis kantien, effectivement.


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Évidemment qu'elle les rend. Ce qui me fascine c'est que des gens s'en étonnent. Vous auriez fait quoi ?


J'aimerais dire que 3000€, merde, je les garde mais mon éducation (ma saleté d'éducation) m'oblige, à partir du moment où il y a un nom marqué sur l'enveloppe, de chercher la personne qui porte ce nom pour lui rendre.
Par contre je déclinerais l'invitation du maire, j'ai autre chose à foutre.
Voilà 3 semaines j'ai trouvé une carte bleue posée sur une pompe à essence dans une grande surface.
J'ai chopé une mec de la sécu (parce que va-t-en trouver un guichet aux pompes, maintenant) et je lui ai refourgué la CB (à charge pour lui, ou ses supérieurs, de retrouver le proprio).
Je n'ai pas fait ça par honnêteté, c'est juste une question de principe.


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je n'ai pas fait ça par honnêteté, c'est juste une question de principe.


J'ai beaucoup de mal à m'adapter aux principes.
Par exemple, alors que la plupart des automobilistes le font, je ne parviens pas à attendre la réponse lorsque j'envoie un courrier pour demander l'autorisation de me ravitailler en essence.


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les publicités ciblées, parlons-en : je reçois des pubs pour ascenseurs d'escalier. Non mais je vous emmerde !!!


Question de curiosité : ces pubs arrivent après ou avant celles pour le Viagra ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Évidemment qu'elle les rend. Ce qui me fascine c'est que des gens s'en étonnent. Vous auriez fait quoi ?



Perso, la même chose.

Je me dis que si je perds 3000 € et que la personne qui les trouve - si elle peut me retrouver - me les rend, je serai bien content.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2016)

Si je me balade avec 3000€ dans les poches et que je les oublie quelque part, c'est certainement que j'ai les moyens de les perdre...


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Si je me balade avec 3000€ dans les poches et que je les oublie quelque part, c'est certainement que j'ai les moyens de les perdre...


Va savoir... Si ça se trouve ce sont tes dernières économies, que tu viens de retirer de la banque, parce que tu es en interdit bancaire, par exemple.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Va savoir... Si ça se trouve ce sont tes dernières économies, que tu viens de retirer de la banque, parce que tu es en interdit bancaire, par exemple.



Dans ce cas, je ne lâcherais pas une minute l'enveloppe... meme pour aller pisser!


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Si je me balade avec 3000€ dans les poches et que je les oublie quelque part, c'est certainement que j'ai les moyens de les perdre...



Typiquement les petits vieux se trimballent avec des sommes importantes. Tu peux aussi vouloir payer quelque chose. 
Mon neveu a perdu du fric durement gagné parce qu'il l'avait pris avec lui pour payer sa licence de conduite de 50cc.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2016)

Y aurait des confusions entre principes et règles ici ? Par contre la distinction entre honnêteté et principes,  je ne saisis pas. Il semblerait en tout cas que nous sommes entre gens de bonne compagnie ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2016)

moi si je perd 13 milliards je suis bien content que l'irlande me les restitue !


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre la distinction entre honnêteté et principes,  je ne saisis pas.


Ben moi je la fais la distinction. Je me fous royalement d'être honnête mais par contre j'ai des principes (sûrement la faute de mes parents).
Ce qui n'est pas à moi n'est pas à moi. Et si on peut retrouver le proprio de quelque chose qu'on vient de trouver alors autant essayer de le retrouver pour lui rendre.
Je répète que ça n'est pas de l’honnêteté.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> tiens vous avez remarqué ? c'était la pré rentrée ce jour et demain la rentrée. Pas compliqué : les profs de macg sont HS ce soir et se sont couchés tot !
> 
> j'aimerais bien que les profs d'histoire nous donne leur avis sur ce projet de françois fillon de revoir leurs manuels scolaires sur certains points :
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po....html?xtor=RSS-3011&google_editors_picks=true



Mon commentaire (tardif, mais nécessaire)  sur les délires de Fillon : pures foutaises dignes de celles de Sarkozy.

Fillon prétend rétablir le respect envers les maîtres et il ne trouve rien de mieux, comme son ancien maître, que de chercher à les caporaliser au service d'une idéologie, celle de la bonne colonisation généreuse. C'est une vision de l'histoire aussi fausse que celle qui prétend faire de la colonisation l'antichambre de toutes les horreurs du XXe siècle (les sottises d'Olivier Le Cour Grandmaison) . On a colonisé d'abord pour des motifs stratégiques et économiques. Le reste (répandre les lumières de la civilisation), c'est soit un mensonge de politicien retors, soit une illusion d'humaniste naïf (on trouve les deux chez des hommes comme Ferry et Blum), qui ont défendu la bonne colonisation civilisatrice. Beaucoup de nationalistes anticolonialistes, notamment en Asie (Gandhi, Ho Chi Minh…), ont reconnu la valeur de ce que les Européens leur apportaient, sans accepter pour autant les rapports de domination et d'exploitation qui accompagnaient la colonisation.

Le problème, auquel Fillon ne comprend rien manifestement, est qu'il y a bien un mensonge de l'anticolonialisme, mais il ne consiste pas à affirmer que les motifs de la colonisation étaient désintéressés, mais plutôt à croire ou chercher à faire croire qu'elle a effectivement été une bonne affaire. Pour la France, c'est plus que contestable, comme cela a été amplement démontré par Jacques Marseille : la plupart des produits de l'Empire étaient importés à un prix supérieur aux cours mondiaux, ou ne représentaient aucun intérêt économique (le principal produit d'exporation algérien était du vin de qualité inférieure, que l'on devait distiller, la métrople étant déjà en surproduction dans ce secteur). Bref, contrairement à ce qu'affirmait Frantz Fanon – qui n'y connaissait à vrai dire rien –, les richesses de l'Europe n'ont pas été arrachées au reste du monde. L'Humanisme et la Renaissance ne découlent pas de la conquête brutale des Amériques (la position de Las Casas est parfaitement cohérente à cet égard) ; les Lumières du XVIIIe siècle ne doivent rien à nos contacts avec l'Orient ; et surtout, ni les ressources matérielles (le bois, le charbon et le fer), ni les techniques (autochtones), ni les fonds (les surplus dégagés par la Révolution agricole), ni la main-d'oeuvre de la première Révolution industrielle (le prolétariat européen) ne sont d'origine coloniale. Bref, la colonisation a été une source de financement réelle, mais marginale, de l'essor européen du XVIe au XXe siècle (voir les travaux de Paul Bairoch). Au XVIIIe siècle, l'Espagne et le Portugal, malgré les richesses de leurs immenses empires coloniaux, sont devenus des pays pauvres et des acteurs géopolitiques marginalisés dans l'espace européen. Quand à la brutalité de l'exploitation et de la conquête, elle pose problème effectivement. Mais Genghis Khan ou Tamerlan n'étaient pas européens à ma connaissance, et on attend encore que les musulmans arabes et turcs s'excusent pour leur pratique de la traite négrière, ou que les Zoulous rendent justice aux autres peuples africains qu'a broyés le _Mfecane_.

Mais il n'est possible de fonder solidement une telle réflexion qu'à condition de laisser les historiens faire leur travail d'enquête et d'enseignement sans prétendre les enfermer dans un carcan idéologique, comme s'obsèdent à le faire la droite et la gauche. Que Fillon mette en application son programme néo-réactionnaire : l'ultra-gauche antinationale n'attend que cela pour relever la tête et reprendre l'offensive idéologique. Les vrais patriotes doivent souhaiter l'échec de ce type de crétin qui finira inéluctablement, comme les collabos sous l'occupation, par détruire ce qu'il prétend sauver.

Modifier les programmes dans le sens d'une authentique neutralité scientifique à l'égard du colonialisme comme de l'anticolonialisme, qui ne sont que des idéologies, voilà ce qui est par contre nécessaire. Bref, encore une fois, "Plus de respect pour ceux qui savent et à bas tous les partis" (Nietzsche).


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2016)

Bah ! Tu ne les changeras pas. À chaque fois qu'un politique dénonce l'utilisation idéologique de l'Histoire c'est pour la remplacer par sa propre vision idéologique. De la connerie sur de la connerie. De toute façon, la matière est morte. Elle pourra bientôt rejoindre le latin et le grec. Les programmes sont élaborés selon les groupes de pression identitaires du moment et tout le monde se fout de l'historiographie des trente dernières années, quelle que soit l'époque étudiée.


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2016)

Ce n'est pas une raison pour maltraiter l'orthographe!
"...quelle que soit l'époque..."


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une raison pour maltraiter l'orthographe!
> "...quelle que soit l'époque..."


Rah! Je n'arriverai pas à m'en débarrasser de celle-là. 

Merci.


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Mon commentaire (tardif, mais *nécessaire*)  sur les délires de Fillon


Ah bon, il y a lieu de commenter ce que dit Fillon ?


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah bon, il y a lieu de commenter ce que dit Fillon ?


Oui, c'est l'heure du sermon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Mon commentaire (tardif, mais nécessaire)  sur les délires de Fillon : pures foutaises dignes de celles de Sarkozy.
> _
> le cours précis de prof cratès_



putain mais commence pas ta rentrée à cette allure ! tu vas finir en burn out  avant la fin du premier trimestre ! 

à part ça c'est facile comme blagounette mais fillon j'aime bien l'écrire sans les deux "L"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2016)

http://www.leparisien.fr/mantes-la-...u-de-gadgets-sadomasos-02-09-2016-6089567.php

_"Selon une source proche de l’affaire, Dominique Ghys passait régulièrement du temps avec des hommes rencontrés via Internet, avec une prédilection pour les partenaires d’origine nord-africaine."_


----------



## Le docteur (6 Septembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben moi je la fais la distinction. Je me fous royalement d'être honnête mais par contre j'ai des principes (sûrement la faute de mes parents).
> Ce qui n'est pas à moi n'est pas à moi. Et si on peut retrouver le proprio de quelque chose qu'on vient de trouver alors autant essayer de le retrouver pour lui rendre.
> Je répète que ça n'est pas de l’honnêteté.



Oui tu as raison. Je devais être fatigué.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je devais être fatigué.


Tu as raison, je suis aussi fatigué, vivement les vacances.
Ah ben mais, attends, on en vient.
Oh punaise, elle va être pénible cette année que voilà.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Septembre 2016)

Oui...


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2016)

Champions du monde !


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2016)

C'est pas Cahuzac qui aurait pu obtenir se titre.  :^°


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2016)

La "morale" islamiste en marche.

Que fait le Conseil d'État ? Il défend la liberté d'oppresser.

La police de la vertu, à défaut de la police républicaine.

La France de Hollande c'est le droit d'islamiser l'espace publique en toute quiétude.


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2016)

L'espace publi*c*.

Je ne vois pas bien en quoi le Conseil d'État représenterait la "France de Hollande". Le Président de la République ne nomme pas la totalité des conseillers et ce n'est donc pas une instance à sa main.

Que l'on critique sa décision (et il y a matière à débat) n'implique pas de faire des amalgames douteux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2016)

J'ai été offusqué vendredi soir ... En passant devant la mosquée, je rencontre un de mes voisins, musulman, avec qui j'entretiens des relations de "bon voisinage" depuis 30 ans... On se salue, on se serre la main, on discute un peu et c'est tout !
Il me serre la main et me présente sa fille (voilée) qui l'accompagnait ... Et là, grossièreté ultime, sacrilège impie, j'ose lui tendre la main aussi !!!  ... Purée, mais qu'est ce que j'avais fait là ! J'en ai entendu des vertes et des pas mûres ! 
J'ai eu beau lui expliquer que venant de ma part, c'était un signe de politesse et de civilité primaire et habituelle, rien à branler ... Il ne me dit même plus bonjour et m'ignore superbement ! 
Pff ! N'a qu'à aller se faire foutre et sa fille aussi !


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai été offusqué vendredi soir ... En passant devant la mosquée, je rencontre un de mes voisins, musulman, avec qui j'entretiens des relations de "bon voisinage" depuis 30 ans... On se salue, on se serre la main, on discute un peu et c'est tout !
> Il me serre la main et me présente sa fille (voilée) qui l'accompagnait ... Et là, grossièreté ultime, sacrilège impie, j'ose lui tendre la main aussi !!!  ... Purée, mais qu'est ce que j'avais fait là ! J'en ai entendu des vertes et des pas mûres !
> J'ai eu beau lui expliquer que venant de ma part, c'était un signe de politesse et de civilité primaire et habituelle, rien à branler ... Il ne me dit même plus bonjour et m'ignore superbement !
> Pff ! N'a qu'à aller se faire foutre et sa fille aussi !


Tu as donc eu des rapports de bon voisinage avec un crétin (enfin, s'il voit l'étymologie, ça ne va pas lui plaire...) pendant 30 ans.
C'est admirable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2016)

ce n'est pas un crétin c'est un salafiste et si sa gamine refuse le voile elle se prend des bourre pifs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Tu as donc eu des rapports de bon voisinage avec un crétin (enfin, s'il voit l'étymologie, ça ne va pas lui plaire...) pendant 30 ans.
> C'est admirable.



Exactement !


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ce n'est pas un crétin c'est un salafiste et si sa gamine refuse le voile elle se prend des bourre pifs.


Salafiste ? Peut-être même pire, va savoir.
Mais, restons logiques : je dirais que tous les extrémistes religieux sont, à mes yeux, des crétins. Mais que tous les crétins (moi, par exemple), ne sont pas des extrémistes religieux.


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

On parle de liberté de la presse… mais on oublie la liberté de la fesse !






  ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Salafiste ? Peut-être même pire, va savoir.
> Mais, restons logiques : je dirais que tous les extrémistes religieux sont, à mes yeux, des crétins. Mais que tous les crétins (moi, par exemple), ne sont pas des extrémistes religieux.



on est d'accord mais c'est juste pour dire qu'en écrivant "crétin" ça peut donner l'impression d'un individu isolé or ce comportement est dicté et propagandé par des groupes organisés porteurs d'une idéologie.


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> on est d'accord mais c'est juste pour dire qu'en écrivant "crétin" ça peut donner l'impression d'un individu isolé or ce comportement est dicté et propagandé par des groupes organisés porteurs d'une idéologie.


C'est d'ailleurs le problème des groupes organisés, ils sont souvent porteurs d'une idéologie...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Tu as donc eu des rapports de bon voisinage avec un crétin (enfin, s'il voit l'étymologie, ça ne va pas lui plaire...) pendant 30 ans.
> C'est admirable.


Il a eut des rapports tout simplement


----------



## Le docteur (8 Septembre 2016)

`Dans l'interview de Catherine Kintzler on lit quelque chose qu'on oublie trop souvent et qui me débecte particulièrement :
"Le communautarisme social commence lorsqu'un groupe considère qu'il y a obligation d'appartenance, fait pression sur ceux qu'il considère comme «les siens», leur rend la vie impossible s'ils n'adoptent pas une manière de vivre, de se présenter, de parler, de manger, etc. "
Si on trouve normal de constater ça dans un pays dit libre... et c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe.

On laisse des gens considérer tranquillement ce qu'on ne supporterait pas, à raison, de non musulmans : arabe = musulman  et donc, logiquement arabe non musulman = apostat.
Et apostat, t'es mal barré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2016)

actualité de 2003 toujours d'actualité :

http://www.liberation.fr/france/2003/12/10/leur-voile-j-ai-envie-de-l-arracher_454783


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> actualité de 2003 toujours d'actualité :
> http://www.liberation.fr/france/2003/12/10/leur-voile-j-ai-envie-de-l-arracher_454783



En 2003 ? Chirac était donc de gauche pour avoir laissé faire ? 
On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> En 2003 ? Chirac était donc de gauche pour avoir laissé faire ?
> On m'aurait menti ?


Et Libération est sans aucun doute un journal de droite, pour en parler ainsi.


----------



## usurp (9 Septembre 2016)

Apparemment ils ont identifié le problème


----------



## Le docteur (9 Septembre 2016)

Libération pète totalement des cables en ce moment.
Ca y est, la grosse bonne dialectique à Marcel est en marche : Mélenchon est d'extrême droite (puisque les extrêmes se touchent — y'a pas que les extrêmes qui se touchent). Et qui a lancé ça : Besancenot et l'autre secte de traîtres en série d'écologistes. Il dit qu'il ne faut pas ouvrir complètement les frontières ; il parle comme Le Pen. Il n'aime pas l'Europe ? Bouh le vilain fasciste. 

Mais b... de Zob ! Il vous dit qu'il faut cesser de foutre le bronx dans les pays dont des ressortissants viennent ensuite se réfugier chez nous et qu'il veut remettre en cause les traités européens ultralibéraux! Il est où le rapport avec la bonne vieille extrême droite qui gueule contre le capital et lui passe la main dans le dos ? Il est où le rapport avec l'extrême droite qui veut "renvoyer les étrangers chez eux". 

Une republique, vous savez ce que c'est les bobos ? Non ? Alors révisez vos cours d'éco et de philo.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2016)

Darwin award ?


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2016)

Je dirais qu'il est en bonne place en effet.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Septembre 2016)

Qui ça ? Parce le cousin, avec un bon mauvais avocat pourrait bien concourir aussi : la Floride pratique cette délicieuse coutume qu'est la peine de mort.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2016)

moi c'est la dernière phrase de l'article qui m'intrigue :

_Alexandro Garibaldi a été inculpé pour meurtre et *détention illégale d'arme à feu*_

détention illégale d'arme à feu : ça existe ce délit chez les ricains ?


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> moi c'est la dernière phrase de l'article qui m'intrigue :
> 
> _Alexandro Garibaldi a été inculpé pour meurtre et *détention illégale d'arme à feu*_
> 
> détention illégale d'arme à feu : ça existe ce délit chez les ricains ?


Cela dépend des états, comme souvent. Il me semble qu'il faut avoir déclaré son arme, être majeur etc. 
J'ai trouvé cette page, mais elle appelle confirmation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2016)

je me doute bien qu'il y a des trucs particuliers selon les états mais quand mème !
quand tu vois le délire des armes à feu chez eux...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2016)

Certains États sont très restrictifs sur les armes. La Californie par exemple et aussi l'État de New-York. Il y a aussi une distinction en le droit de posséder une arme et le droit de port d'arme.

Le lien de Bompi est assez exhaustif.

Dans la plupart des cas de fusillades meurtrières, l'individu était en infraction avec la législation existante. C'est pour cela que ce débat des armes aux E.U. est en trompe l'œil.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Septembre 2016)

On est endroit de se poser quelques questions sur ces états moins permissifs.
La première question est de savoir si les décès par arme à feu sont moins importants dans ces derniers.
La deuxième question est de savoir si les ventes de gilets pare-balle (non périmés, de préférence) y sont plus importants.

À part ça, je sais pas si c'est déjà passé ici mais j'ai trouvé ça :
"J'ai mal interprété un sourire".
C'est à te décourager de sourire par politesse.
Je me félicite de toujours faire la gueule.


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> À part ça, je sais pas si c'est déjà passé ici mais j'ai trouvé ça :
> "J'ai mal interprété un sourire".
> C'est à te décourager de sourire par politesse.
> Je me félicite de toujours faire la gueule.


Si j'en crois la suite de l'article tu peux quand même te permettre d'être avenant :


> _"J'ai mal interprété un sourire"_, s'est justifié l'agresseur à la barre du tribunal de Grasse
> Sur la vidéosurveillance, on voit un individu qui guette sa proie, réfléchit à son acte avant d’agresser la jeune femme qui, à l’audience, se dit bouleversée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2016)

actualité en apparence anodine mais un juste retour à la raison : le groupe seb assure que ces produits sont désormais réparables.
et si tous les fabricants de tous les objets et matos confondus s'y mettaient ça commencerait par changer les choses :

http://www.europe1.fr/economie/apres-le-tout-jetable-place-au-tout-reparable-2846698


----------



## usurp (15 Septembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> si tous les fabricants de tous les objets et matos confondus s'y mettaient ça commencerait par changer les choses :



+1, quand on voit qu'on ne peut même plus changer un disque dur sur certains ordinateurs de grande réputation....


----------



## usurp (19 Septembre 2016)

Pour les collectionneurs, une mise à jour


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2016)

l'erreur est humaine... mais persévérer est diabolique n'est-ce pas mme boutin ? 

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...op-vite_5001393_823448.html?xtor=SEC-33280888


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2016)

> c’est encore par Nordpresse qu’elle se laisse berner le 21 juillet dernier. Alors que dans un nouveau canular, le site évoque le souhait du gouvernement d’annuler la présidentielle pour cause d’Etat d’urgence, Christine Boutin s’insurge contre l’annonce, dans un nouveau tweet qui lui vaudra de perdre définitivement sa « tweet credibility »/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2016)

à propos de son tweet sur la mort de chichi elle a répondu qu'elle attendait qu'on lui prouve le contraire.

Et bé moi j'affirme qu'elvis et mickael jackson sont pas morts et j'attend aussi qu'on me prouve le contraire !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Septembre 2016)

Elvis et Mickael ne sont pas morts, ils sont sur une ile paradisiaque, comme Chouchou, mon chat.
C'est papa qui me l'a dit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2016)

Dictature narcissique ... 

http://www.lesoir.be/1326517/articl...clinton-lui-tournent-dos…-a-cause-d-un-selfie


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Septembre 2016)

Et si d'aventure on voulait réellement tourner le dos à quelqu'un, que faudrait-il faire alors ?
Ne pas lui tourner le dos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2016)

oui mais le selfie faut pas oublier que ça fait quand mème assez longtemps que ça existe.
et avant on faisait comme ça :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2016)

comme on voit plus beaucoup hb22222 en ce moment voici une nouvelle pour le faire revenir : la schpountze bank dans la tourmente 

http://www.boursorama.com/actualite...u-historique-8d677854aab440eaf2f018ee1ac30e30


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2016)

Allez zebig, avoue que c'est toi l'auteur !

Une forme de catharsis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2016)

il fallait aller voir l'affiche de plus près.
en bas une mention en caractères 6 : "réalisé au microscope électronique - facteur d'agrandissement x 1 000 000 000"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2016)

Pffffff ! .....


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2016)

Un pays de cons avec des têtes de nœud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2016)

tu parles bien du schpountzland hein ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2016)

Il s'attaque à l'Apple Store de Dijon à la boule de pétanque


----------



## usurp (30 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il s'attaque à l'Apple Store de Dijon à la boule de pétanque



J'ai bien ri. Lui rira moins au tribunal.
Faut savoir courir plus vite quand on fait ce genre de chose, parce que là je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt. Le préjudice qu'il va subir lui coutera plus cher que le remboursement de son appareil...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2016)

Les cons…

Comme disait Audiard.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2016)

Ah ces belges !!!!!!! 

http://www.dhnet.be/regions/bruxell...apparition-d-un-anus-57eeae99cd70871fc4237289


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2016)

On le savait : l'art actuel c'est de la m....


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2016)

Une actu ni amusante, ni 'ou pas...'. Décidez vous-même du qualificatif 
Pour ma part ce qui s'en rapproche le plus serait 'bienfaisante', malgré le titre de l'article.

Driving Miss Norma


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2016)

Arrêté en état d’ivresse rue... des Buvettes


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Arrêté en état d’ivresse rue... des Buvettes


Pourquoi faire les choses à moitié ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ces belges !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dhnet.be/regions/bruxell...apparition-d-un-anus-57eeae99cd70871fc4237289



et la semaine prochaine une foufoune ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2016)

Les eurodéputés se battent, un élu dans un état grave


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les eurodéputés se battent, un élu dans un état grave


S'il avaient eu l'idée de faire ça plus tôt ... Le Brexit ne serait pas passé.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2016)

C'est très bien le Brexit.

j'attends maintenant que la France dénonce les traités inégaux et se retire de cette Europe de Francfort pour retrouver notre pleine et entière souveraineté.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2016)

C'est sûr qu'on est toujours mieux tout seul dans son coin. Et puis qu'on fera encore plus le poids face aux divers _autres _(en Europe mais aussi les entités minimes que sont les Étazunis, la Chine, l'Inde etc.)

Je suppose que si les Corses (ou les Basques, les Bretons, les Savoyards aussi (mais c'est quand même plus marginal) demandent un référendum pour sortir de la France, tu l'accepteras sans aucune réserve : après tout, eux aussi devraient avoir leur pleine et entière souveraineté et ne plus avoir à subir les _diktats_ de Paris.

À ce rythme, on pourrait en revenir à la région (la Généralité de Catalogne, ça aurait de l'allure), voire à la cité-état ou carrément au village fortifié.

Croire que, isolé, on ne subit plus les _autres_ (ici nos voisins d'outre-Rhin) m'a toujours paru illusoire. Mais je dois être un peu naïf.


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Croire que, isolé, on ne subit plus les _autres_ (ici nos voisins d'outre-Rhin) m'a toujours paru illusoire. Mais je dois être un peu naïf.


Et que fais-tu de l'amour sacré de la patrie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2016)

finalement entre tarés on se comprend : 

http://www.marianne.net/eric-zemmou...ets-mourir-ce-quoi-ils-croient-100246845.html


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Et que fais-tu de l'amour sacré de la patrie ?


Bonne question.  J'aime mon pays et le défendrai s'il le faut (mon état et mon âge m'interdisent quelque peu les parcours du combattant... mais pour des aspects plus virtuels et informatiques, je dois encore pouvoir servir à quelque chose). Mais je n'aime pas l'épithète "sacré". Le sacré je laisse ça aux religions.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2016)

L'Europe telle qu'elle se présente aujourd'hui n'a plus rien à voir avec le projet qu'on nous a vendu.

Et puis raz-le-bol de ce discours sur les chimériques États-Unis d'Europe. Les nations sont notre réalité, depuis des siècles. Elles sont notre histoire. Il faudrait soudainement les rejeter ? Voire les renier ? En quoi valent-elles moins que cette Europe des banques ?

Une union des intérêts bien compris de chacun était possible, mais ils ont choisi le gloubiboulga bureaucratique. L'Europe ne rassemble pas les peuples, elle les écrase.




bompi a dit:


> Le sacré je laisse ça aux religions.


Et tu commets une faute. C'est comme si tu disais, le droit de vote, je laisse ça aux partis politiques.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> finalement entre tarés on se comprend :
> 
> http://www.marianne.net/eric-zemmou...ets-mourir-ce-quoi-ils-croient-100246845.html



Ce que je trouve sidérant, ce sont ces attaques contre des propos assez anodins qu'on s'essaye par je ne sais quelle aberration de l'esprit et contre toute raison à faire passer pour une apologie du terrorisme. 

Zemmour pense ce qu'il veut et doit pouvoir le dire. Je n'ai aucune sympathie pour le personnage, mais là, on atteint le niveau zéro de la liberté d'expression.

Il est certain qu'en creux apparaît un portrait peu flatteur d'une partie de l'opinion, celle qui a choisi de faire semblant de ne rien voir et se complait dans le rôle des moutons. Et on sait ce qu'il arrive aux moutons, jusque dans les églises.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2016)

je suis d'accord avec moon : il faut arrèter avec ce réflexe propagandiste européiste qui transforme toute critique de cette europe du fric et de la casse sociale en repli identitaire. Oui c'est vrai qu'il y en a. Mais pour ma part j'ai toujours voulu une europe solidaire des peuples et de l'harmonisation fiscale et sociale tirée vers le haut.

les nations européennes ont réussi de belles coopérations avant l'UE comme ce qui a donné airbus par exemple.

et l'état de notre économie réelle siphonnée par les banques, obnubilée par la rigueur schpountz, l'endettement des pays d'europe du sud traités comme des porcs (PIGS), tout ça n'est pas en soi la faute des ricains ou des noiches mais bien de l'UE elle mème. 
il n'y a qu'à voir ce qui s'est passé dans le batiment, le transport, l'automobile etc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce que je trouve sidérant, ce sont ces attaques contre des propos assez anodins qu'on s'essaye par je ne sais quelle aberration de l'esprit et contre toute raison à faire passer pour une apologie du terrorisme.
> 
> Zemmour pense ce qu'il veut et doit pouvoir le dire. Je n'ai aucune sympathie pour le personnage, mais là, on atteint le niveau zéro de la liberté d'expression.



je ne dénie pas à zemmour le droit de s'exprimer mais je trouve ses propos débiles.
il fait des terroristes des sortes de super héros révolutionnaires alors que dans leur cerveau c'est du yaourth.
le tueur de nice était complètement psychotique et les enquèteurs n'arrivent pas à comprendre comment il est en est arrivé la.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> je ne dénie pas à zemmour le droit de s'exprimer mais je trouve ses propos débiles.
> il fait des terroristes des sortes de super héros révolutionnaires alors que dans leur cerveau c'est du yaourth.
> le tueur de nice était complètement psychotique et les enquèteurs n'arrivent pas à comprendre comment il est en est arrivé la.


Je n'y suis pas dans leur cerveau. Je ne sais si c'est du "yaourt". Par contre, je sais que cette hypothèse soulagerait beaucoup de monde. Le fou étant imprévisible par nature, il permet de diluer les responsabilités, la sienne mais surtout celle de ceux qui sont censés assurer notre sécurité.

Un psychotique ne prépare pas un attentat avec la minutie qui a présidé à celui de Nice. Et ces gens ne sont jamais seuls.

Il y a aussi aujourd'hui une incapacité d'une partie de la société qui se pense policée à comprendre les emportements "extrêmes". Et pas que sur ces questions de terrorisme, il suffit de voir comment sont perçus les supporters de football.

Alors, ils sont fous, parce qu'on ne veut surtout pas comprendre, et on croit avoir tout expliqué en disant cela. Ce n'est qu'une autre manière de lâcheté.

Mais ils ne sont pas fous, ils sont fanatisés. Le fanatique n'est pas un psychotique, c'est quelqu'un qui a la foi et qui conduit son action en se laissant guider par elle.

Ignace de Loyola, François d'Assise et Dominique de Guzman étaient-ils donc des fous ?

Et les milliers de militants communistes dans les années 20 et 30 ? Des psychopathes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2016)

mais bien sur qu'il y a des organisateurs de ces attentats qui utilisent leur intelligence de manière très efficace à des fins terrifiantes.
ils ne sont pas les premiers. Les nazis ont planifié avec une grande rigueur technique l'extermination des juifs, des tziganes et d'autres qu'ils considéraient comme des sous hommes indignes de vivre sur cette terre.

je constate juste que les exécutants des derniers attentats présentaient pour la plupart des profils psy très fragiles (nice, st etienne du rouvray).
tout le décalage entre les commanditaires et les hommes de main comme souvent. Qui est le plus grand criminel dans un génocide : celui qui programme le truc au chaud dans son burlingue en faisant des croix sur une feuille ou l'exécuteur des basses oeuvres ?

je te rejoins dans l'emploi du terme de "fanatiques" que je trouve plus clair que "radicalisés".
mais je trouve malsain de leur vouer cette espèce d'admiration / fascination sous prétexte qu'ils vont jusqu'au bout de leur idées. Parfois rebrousser chemin c'est faire preuve de grand qualité humaine.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> mais je trouve malsain de leur vouer cette espèce d'admiration / fascination sous prétexte qu'ils vont jusqu'au bout de leur idées. Parfois rebrousser chemin c'est faire preuve de grand qualité humaine.


Je ne voue aucune forme d'admiration pour ces gens, et encore moins pour leurs "guides spirituels", les wahabites saoudiens.

Quelque soit leur état mental, ces gens sont le bout de la chaine terroriste. Un bout sacrifié, devenu rapidement inutile. C'est toute la chaine qu'il faut détruire, et si tu ne cherches pas à connaître la vraie nature de ton ennemi, tu renonces à le combattre.

Voilà ce qu'il en est aux dernières nouvelles des recrues de Daesh : http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/daesh/1937131-20161006-recrues-daesh-plus-eduquees-pensait

Visiblement, ils ne font pas la sortie des centres psychiatriques, plutôt celle de Pôle Emploi.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> Et puis raz-le-bol de ce discours sur les chimériques États-Unis d'Europe. Les nations sont notre réalité, *depuis des siècles*. Elles sont notre histoire. Il faudrait soudainement les rejeter ? Voire les renier ? En quoi valent-elles moins que cette Europe des banques ?
> <...>


Au sens moderne que tu lui prêtes, j'aurais dit entre deux et trois siècles. Pas vraiment l'éternité, quoi.

[Par ailleurs, concernant le sacré, chacun son opinion mais ta comparaison ne me paraît pas fondée, à part pour un bon mot (?) ; d'autant que l'origine du mot _est_ intrinsèquement lié à la religion (ça remonte au latin assez directement). La patrie n'a à mes yeux rien de sacré (je ne voue pas un culte "laïc" (oxymore) à la patrie) : ce n'est pas une faute c'est une opinion différente de la tienne, voilà tout. Cela n'empêche en rien d'être patriote et dévoué à son pays ni de se battre pour lui.
Mais peu importe, je ne crois pas que ce soit le fil où en débattre de ça. Il y en a un pour ça. Donc je m'efforcerai de ne pas revenir sur ce petit hors-sujet]


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2016)

Ironie du calendrier.
Santos, le président colombien, obtient le prix nobel de la paix, quand, dans la même semaine, les électeurs colombiens ont, à une courte majorité, refusé l'accord de paix signé avec les FARC, suivant en cela Álvaro Uribe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2016)

bah obama a bien eu le nobel de la paix...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2016)

bon en tout cas j'irai en parler à mon chien et à mon chat :

http://www.lexpress.fr/insolite/ani....html?xtor=RSS-3011&google_editors_picks=true


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> bah obama a bien eu le nobel de la paix...



Depuis longtemps ce comité Nobel et ses breloques sont disqualifiés.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Au sens moderne que tu lui prêtes, j'aurais dit entre deux et trois siècles. Pas vraiment l'éternité, quoi.


La nation française est bien plus ancienne que cela. L'histoire ne commence pas à l'époque dite "moderne".


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2016)

Actualité amusante


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La nation française est bien plus ancienne que cela. L'histoire ne commence pas à l'époque dite "moderne".


La France, bien sûr, dans ses divers et nombreux avatars.
La nation telle que tu la conçois, non.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> La France, bien sûr, dans ses divers et nombreux avatars.
> La nation telle que tu la conçois, non.


Que sais-tu de ma conception de la nation ? Lorsque je pense à la France du point de vue historique, je ne me borne pas à la Révolution Française. C'est bien plus que cela et plus que ne sera jamais cette construction factice qu'on a baptisée pompeusement l'Europe, en fait un club de banquiers et de politiciens véreux pour qui même les peuples sont facultatifs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> La France, bien sûr, dans ses divers et nombreux avatars.
> La nation telle que tu la conçois, non.



j'ai décidé d'ètre un peu moins nul en histoire et je lis doucement un excellent bouquin sur le moyen age de jacques le goff ("la civilisation de l'occident médiéval"). Je pige pas tout parce que c'est bourré de références que je n'ai pas vu que c'est une sorte d'ouvrage de synthèse.

mais ce qui me frappe c'est que pour la france effectivement on voit la lente émergence d'un état après la chute de l'empire romain, une lutte permanente entre le pouvoir temporel et le pouvoir spirituel qui fait penser que l'idée de laïcité est au fond très ancienne, la lutte contre le féodalisme qui profitait davantage à l'église pour son pouvoir que le cadre d'un état unifié capable de lui tenir le crachoir.

il y est aussi déja question des relations avec les pouvoirs musulmans tantot sous la forme de la guerre tantot sous la forme de l'échange et de la coopération en andalousie mais aussi en sicile dont j'ignorais l'importance centrale pour le monde médiéval.

je ne suis pas assez calé pour faire la différence précise entre état, nation, peuple etc. mais tout ça me fait rejoindre l'avis de moon sur le fait que l'émergence de notre état-nation est un processus historique qu'il faut regarder à l'échelle d'un temps très long et qu'en plus sarko et ses ancètres les gaulois c'est de la pure connerie d'autant que lui il est magyar !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2016)

revenons à l'actualité... lorraine !
à hayange tout va bien avec ce cher maire FN :

http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...016/09/29/le-secours-populaire-mis-a-la-porte

mème que le journal le monde en parle ! 

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...lser-le-secours-populaire_5005825_823448.html


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2016)

On peut encore trouver des petits boulots qui rapportent ... ou pas .


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Octobre 2016)

Je ne suis pas très au fait de ce genre de chose, alors je fais confiance à ce que je lis.
"Les gendarmes ont alors détruit l'ensemble de la récolte de cette île au trésor, soit 90 kg de plants, pour une valeur marchande de 80.000 euros environ"
Si on veut bien partir du principe que l'investissement est remboursé, 80.000€ pour 6 mois de boulot, ils sont six, ça nous fait donc du 2222€ par mois par personnes.
Je ne sais pas combien peuvent prendre les types mais je me dis que c'est beaucoup de risques pour pas grand chose.
Cela dit, ils sont pas encore en prison parce-que : "Ils ont été mis en examen et laissés en liberté."
D'ici à ce qu'on refoute la main dessus...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2016)

Changement de régime.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2016)

Chômage : les chiffres de Pôle emploi ne sont pas fiables, selon le Sénat


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Chômage : les chiffres de Pôle emploi ne sont pas fiables, selon le Sénat


On nous aurait menti ? 

Donc le chômage n'augmente pas. Hollande va pouvoir se représenter la tête haute. 



Dans le pire des cas, il pourra prétexter que le thermomètre est cassé et que dans le doute il se présente quand même.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2016)

Vu ce qui l’attend, il a de grande chance de se faire fumer la tronche dans les grandes largeurs… Maintenant il est possible que la perspective de se faire humilier en public le met au comble de la joie, qui sait. :^°


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2016)

I don't believe in Zimmerman (John Lennon)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2016)

Le colonel (retraité) Michel Goya, un de nos meilleurs écrivains militaires, commentant les confidences de Hollande :







C'est méchant comme une vérité.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2016)

Bah voui, y’a toujours un risque lorsqu’on l’ouvre un peu trop. C’est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2016)

madame borat en amérique ! 
elle a du apprendre son discours avec la méthode que j'avais en anglais au collège : listen (le discours de michelle obama) and repeat (à peu près presque pareil) !

ça me fait vraiment marrer mème si c'est vraiment pas drole. Bref c'est tragiquement hilarant.

http://www.lemonde.fr/big-browser/a...scours-de-michelle-obama_4971564_4832693.html

PS : cela dit le discours de michelle obama n'a rien d'original. Les bons vieux thèmes ricains des valeurs transmises par la famille, du boulot dur, de l'avenir de nos enfants et tout et tout. Mais bon les zozos qui ont écrit le discours de la trumpette auraient pu faire quand mème moins copié collé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2016)

confondre le nouveau groupie de fillon et la marque de bagnole quand on s'apelle france info TV 






la source ici : http://www.non-stop-zapping.com/act...anteur-renaud-et-le-constructeur-automobile#0


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah voui, y’a toujours un risque lorsqu’on l’ouvre un peu trop. C’est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette.



hum pas si certain.
la seule chose que sait faire flanby c'est de la politique et il est très fort. Mème s'il a été un président faible et amateuriste, le prenez pas pour un con sur ce sujet de la poltoche. Je suis persuadé que la sortie de ce livre correspond à une stratégie de sa part. Laquelle exactement je ne sais pas. Suis pas dans son cerveau.

mais remarquez déja comme ça occupe le terrain médiatique : aujourd'hui les médias ont plus parlé de ce bouquin et des excuses de flanby aux juges que du premier débat de la primaire de la droite et du centre hier soir !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2016)

Yep. Ne pas oublier que l'autre surnom de _flanby_ quand il était 1er secrétaire du PS c'était _culbuto_. Le machin qu'on pousse et bouscule mais qui ne se renverse jamais.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2016)

C’est évident que ce pavé a été construit dans un but précis, toutefois je ne suis pas convaincu que le grand timonier ait évalué avec suffisamment de précision toutes les vagues qu’immanquablement cela allait soulever lors de sa parution. Tout stratège qu’il soit, il nous a, à de nombreuses reprises durant ces dernières années, démontré de façon éclatante qu’il savait aussi se vautrer en beauté.

Je ne suis pas du genre à sous-estimer le bonhomme, on arrive pas à la place où il se trouve aujourd’hui sur un simple coup de dés, mais il reste un homme malgré tout et par définition un homme est faillible. Imaginer pouvoir tout calculer ou prévoir est illusoire, il arrive toujours un moment où la vigilance qu’on croit naïvement constante fini par être prise en défaut. D’ailleurs je me suis laissé entendre dire qu’il s’était engagé avec les deux journalistes du Monde à ne pas relire le texte avant sa parution pour ensuite se raviser, ce qui lui a été fort logiquement refusé. On ne revient pas sur la parole donnée.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (15 Octobre 2016)

J'ai trouvé ça: http://lesmoutonsrebelles.com/cest-...-aura-des-hiroshimas-et-des-nagasaki-partout/
Je trouve ça un peu gros une guerre nucléaire pour un candidat ou un autre, vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2016)

Pandicorn a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça: http://lesmoutonsrebelles.com/cest-...-aura-des-hiroshimas-et-des-nagasaki-partout/
> Je trouve ça un peu gros une guerre nucléaire pour un candidat ou un autre, vous ne trouvez pas ?


La mère Clinton nous rapproche plus de la guerre que le père Trump, c'est certain.

Le Parti Démocrate et les responsables de la campagne de Clinton n'arrêtent pas de brandir la Russie comme un épouvantail alors que le Département d'État poursuit sa politique de mensonges sur la Syrie.

Maintenant, c'est Jirinovski qui parle. Le qualifier d'allié de Poutine c'est n'importe quoi, limite désinformation.

Les États-unis sont une démocratie malade qui tente de maintenir son leadership par une stratégie du chaos. Mais ce déclin est irréversible.

Le vrai arbitre de tout ce bordel c'est la Chine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2016)

Le niveau de paranoïa atteint dans certains milieux dirigeants américains est certainement supérieur à ce que l'on pouvait observer aux pires moments de la Guerre Froide : pour ceux qui lisent l'anglais, voir le discours récent du général Milley, chef d'état-major de l'armée de terre. Et en français, une traduction sur le blog d'O. Berruyer d'un article de Military.com sur la politique américaine de frappe nucléaire préventive.


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2016)

Puisqu'on parle de paranoïa, plus près de nous :
Quand Morano moranise

Même si Nekkaz n'est pas clair (se prétendre contre le port du niqab tout en se comportant comme s'il était pour), Madame Nadine se plaint que la police, le préfet et le ministre l'empêchent d'empêcher quelque chose de légal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2016)

un fleuron industriel français en vente :

http://www.europe1.fr/economie/la-j...les-chantiers-navals-de-saint-nazaire-2875907

et on va encore le laisser filer ? le meilleur chantier naval du monde !


----------



## usurp (19 Octobre 2016)

Un nouvel état voit le jour


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2016)

usurp a dit:


> Un nouvel état voit le jour


Et de plus il n'existera que grâce à l'énergie renouvelable et sans polluer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2016)

c'est un super projet hyper fun et archi enthousiasmant !

seul bémol : l'état en question sera constitué... d'ètres humains. bah merde alors ! quelle déception !


----------



## peyret (19 Octobre 2016)

Il a fumé quoi ? En tout cas c'est de la bonne !


----------



## usurp (19 Octobre 2016)

Comment se foutre de la gueule des gens
Venant d'une institution comme l'Éducation Nationale je trouve ça vraiment navrant.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Octobre 2016)

Ils ont peut-être la nostalgie du papier dans cette administration.  :^°


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2016)

usurp a dit:


> Comment se foutre de la gueule des gens
> Venant d'une institution comme l'Éducation Nationale je trouve ça vraiment navrant.


D'un autre côté, c'est une manière de s'assurer que ce ne sera pas filtré par un anti-spam/anti-virus.
Reste que je serais curieux de voir le code, parce que 20 pages de code difficiles à déchiffrer, ça prend l'allure d'un petit défi, et que j'aimerais justement voir si c'est si indéchiffrable que ça.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Reste que je serais curieux de voir le code, parce que 20 pages de code difficiles à déchiffrer, ça prend l'allure d'un petit défi, et que j'aimerais justement voir si c'est si indéchiffrable que ça.



Et voilà le lien, du chinois pour moi...
http://api.rue89.nouvelobs.com/sites/news/files/assets/document/2016/10/algorithme.pdf


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Octobre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et voilà le lien, du chinois pour moi...
> http://api.rue89.nouvelobs.com/sites/news/files/assets/document/2016/10/algorithme.pdf



Et pour compléter : http://www.nextinpact.com/news/1018...ac-l-education-nationale-opte-pour-papier.htm


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2016)

Vous êtes trop bons, Messieurs. 

Edith: En première lecture (hyper) rapide, c'est moins pire que ce que l'article pouvait laisser croire. Il y a même des commentaires.  Un petit travail pour les vacances, quoi.


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2016)

C'est pas de l'assembleur, j'entrave que pouic


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2016)

Disons que ça ressemble à du PL/SQL (_à vérifier_).


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Vous êtes trop bons, Messieurs.
> 
> Edith: En première lecture (hyper) rapide, c'est moins pire que ce que l'article pouvait laisser croire. Il y a même des commentaires.  Un petit travail pour les vacances, quoi.



Et bien je te souhaite de bonnes et studieuses vacances alors.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Octobre 2016)

Christian Estrosi et l'embarrassante histoire du bureau raboté du maire de Nice.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2016)

Policiers en colère : un leader autoproclamé proche du FN et... employé chez Carrefour

C'est agaçant à la fin : dès qu'on tente de manipuler un peu les gens, il y a des soupçonneux qui hurlent au complot.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Octobre 2016)

Effacé par l'auteur.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Estrosi, ça t'a un goût d'Estrasse (Chiffon ou Serpillière, pour ce qui est de la traduction au sens propre), de Toti (neuneu) et d'Étron (inutile que je mette une traduction).
> Tout me porte à croire que ce personnage porte bien son nom.
> 
> PS : *On avait dit qu'on se moquait pas des noms de famille ?*
> Ah, pardon, alors j'ai rien dit.


Je ne sais pas si on l'avait dit, mais il serait mieux qu'on se le dise, en effet.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Octobre 2016)

Dont acte.
À toi la main.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2016)

Se défendre d'un ennemi à tout prix, jusqu'à le créer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2016)

c'est quand mème bien matiné de conspirationisme tout ça...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Octobre 2016)

Ben bien sûr...
Tout le monde sait que l'islam est une invention de l'Occident...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2016)

Triste anniversaire aujourd'hui :

http://lavoiedelepee.blogspot.fr/2012/01/deroute-beyrouth.html?spref=tw


----------



## usurp (24 Octobre 2016)

du Co² à l'Ethanol


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2016)

Du CO2 en solution aqueuse ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2016)

Les wallons (nos amis belges francophones) auraient-ils un président qui sait réfléchir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2016)

Quand on lui parle du CETA, Paul Magnette tique.

Voilà, c'est fait…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2016)

Je n'apprécie que modérément Paul Magnette, mais bon, étant flamand, ceci explique cela ! 

N'empêche que le CETA, à cause de lui, subit pour l'instant un séisme de magnettude 7 ! 

Voila, c'est fait aussi ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2016)

quand "faire de la politique autrement" rime avec "faire de la politique n'importe comment" ou mème "pire qu'avant" :

http://www.lepoint.fr/europe/mairie-de-rome-un-chaos-5-etoiles-14-09-2016-2068274_2626.php


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> quand "faire de la politique autrement" rime avec "faire de la politique n'importe comment" ou mème "pire qu'avant" :
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/europe/mairie-de-rome-un-chaos-5-etoiles-14-09-2016-2068274_2626.php


"Junte capitoline" je ne connaissais pas le terme. C'est mignon.
Quant au reste : ce ne serait donc pas si simple d'administrer la cité ? Il faut peut-être leur laisser encore un peu de temps (_mode indulgent_), aux _Cinque Stelle_, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2016)

Trois mois, faut pas charrier. On ne lui demande pas de le faire elle-même mais de nommer des personnes pour s'en occuper.

Il ne suffit pas toujours d'une oie pour sauver Rome, même sur le Capitole.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2016)

quand la nouvelle maire de rome a été élue, il a été relevé que son programme était vide hormis celui de la contestation du sytème.

c'est bien le problème avec les anti systèmes actuels : il suffit pas de l'ètre pour que ça constitue un vrai projet politique avec des actions concrètes servies par une vision élaborée. gueuler "va fanculo" ne peut pas constituer un programme politique. Et leur mouvement 5 étoiles ça me fait toujours penser aux bouteilles consignées de picrate de jadis ! 

et puis on connait la chanson : une fois parvenu au pouvoir un contestataire se sent d'un coup moins enclin à le contester ! 
vous vous souvenez du coup d'état permanent de la mitte ? 

je ne sais pas qui a dit : "le pouvoir n'use que ceux qui ne l'ont pas" mais c'est bien vu.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2016)

On peut voir cette intéressante problématique sous au moins deux angles (mais les angles ne manquent pas, ce ne sont pas les Pictes qui me contrediront) :

le contestataire, une fois au pouvoir peut vouloir le conserver avant tout et ne plus se préoccuper de rien ;
le contestataire, une fois au pouvoir peut se rendre compte que, de fait, ce n'est vraiment pas aussi simple que ça et que ses prédécesseurs devaient se fader des questions épineuses qu'il découvre tout soudain...
En tout cas, cela va peut-être dessiller les yeux de certains quant au mouvement 5 étoiles (ce serait plutôt deux étoiles, là, un petit hôtel pas terrible), qui est particulièrement composite, à force de rassembler des gens qui sont mécontents pour des raisons différentes.
Cela dit, d'autres villes ont vu l'élection de maires 5 * et elles ont peut-être mieux réussi leur junte ? La maire de Turin a-t-elle trouvée suffisamment de végétariens pour son conseil municipal ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2016)

... et à voir trop d'angles on finit par tourner en rond ! 

non la seule solution pour sortir de la crise du système c'est le néo-gaullo-communisme post-keynésien anti-européiste représenté par la synthèse entre cratès et votre serviteur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> le néo-gaullo-communisme post-keynésien anti-européiste représenté par la synthèse entre cratès et votre serviteur



Je me permets humblement de te rappeler qu'il serait prématuré de parler de synthèse tant que nous n'avons pas accordé nos violons sur le statut reconnu au néochartalisme dans notre plateforme politico-économique.

Ne cédons pas, sous prétexte de période électorale, à la facilité des effets d'annonce.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2016)

très juste.

je ne voudrais également pas montrer de signe de division dans notre jeune mouvement mais je reste quand mème en désaccord avec ton veto sur le nom que j'ai proposé pour notre salle virtuelle de conférence sur le net : "espace georges marchais ".

toutefois je reconnais un effort constructif de ta part en ayant proposé en remplacement : "salle andré lajoinie-moonwalker"


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> .non la seule solution pour sortir de la crise du système c'est le néo-gaullo-communisme post-keynésien anti-européiste représenté par la synthèse entre cratès et votre serviteur.



Ça manque un peu de verdure, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2016)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça manque un peu de verdure, non ?



Mais non, mais non. On a tout le vert qu'il faut.


----------



## usurp (26 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il s'attaque à l'Apple Store de Dijon à la boule de pétanque





usurp a dit:


> ....Le préjudice qu'il va subir lui coutera plus cher que le remboursement de son appareil...



17548€, ça fait quelques iPhone ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2016)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça manque un peu de verdure, non ?



on est gaullistes : on aime pas trop le vert... de gris !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> on est gaullistes : on aime pas trop le vert... de gris !



Gaullo-communistes s'il vous plaît Monsieur Le Chardon. 

Et effectivement, le rouge nous sied un peu mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2016)

oui mais sauf que là on voit que les cocos. Mais où est charlie ?


----------



## usurp (27 Octobre 2016)

Regression. Et dire que depuis 70, la notre de population à doublé...


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Octobre 2016)

Les conséquences et la cause.
L'homme, avant que d'être un loup pour l'homme est un loup pour les animaux.
Je ferais bien quelque chose mais je ne peux pas me résigner à perdre mon petit confort bourgeois, dussé-je en crever.


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2016)

Sans nier la réalité de la chute de la biodiversité et ses conséquences, considérer que la disparition de 58% des vertébrés représente la disparition de 58% du règne animal est - pour rester poli - une grosse bêtise.


----------



## usurp (28 Octobre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans nier la réalité de la chute de la biodiversité et ses conséquences, considérer que la disparition de 58% des vertébrés représente la disparition de 58% du règne animal est - pour rester poli - une grosse bêtise.



Les méfaits des raccourcis journalistiques faciles....
Le rapport site bien " Entre 1970 et 2012, l’évolution de l’IPV (Indice Planète Vivante) montre une réduction de 58 % de l’abondance des populations de vertébrés", p6 de la Synthèse du rapport


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Octobre 2016)

Pour la première fois, les énergies renouvelables détrônent le charbon
La preuve, au Havre




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2016)

Pluie de critiques sur les bases de défense et le « Balardgone »

Plus besoin de terroristes pour mettre le pays à genoux. Nos gouvernants sucessifs s'en chargent très bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2016)

pas trop compris cet article technique mais ça confirme que dans la construction de grands batiments complexes les PPP ne sont qu'une arnaque.
ça coute au final beaucoup plus cher à l'état que s'il était resté le seul maitre d'ouvrage. bref encore un cadeau de sarko fait à ses potes du BTP CAC 40 avec bouygues en tète de peloton. En réalité aucune économie pour les sous publics mais un siphonage de l'argent public par le privé.

voir aussi le désastre de l'hopital d'evry tellement bourré de mal façons qu'il est inutilisable. Encore un PPP (fait avec eiffage cette fois ci).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2016)

"La République reconnaît la souffrance des nomades qui ont été internés et admet que sa responsabilité est grande dans ce drame" (François Hollande sur le site du camp d'internement de Montreuil-Bellay).

Stalag pour prisonniers de guerre et civils étrangers créé en juin 1940 par les Allemands, le camp a été ensuite administré à partir de novembre 1941 par le régime de Vichy pour accueillir des « individus sans domicile fixe, nomades et forains, ayant le type romani ».

Donc, sous prétexte que le camp n'a pas été fermé dès la Libération et que des Roms y sont restés jusqu'en 1945 (il a servi aussi à interner des soldats de l'Axe, des Français collaborateurs ou des civils allemands évacués d'Alsace en 1945 et même accueilli, au printemps 1946, un escadron d'un régiment de Chasseurs d'Afrique) la République est maintenant responsable des crimes commis depuis 1941 par le régime même qui l'avait abolie dans ses institutions et ses symboles et interné ou assassiné ses représentants (Mandel…) ?

En culpabilisant la République, c'est Vichy et ses serviteurs – ceux qui se sont compromis jusqu'au bout comme ceux qui ont su retourner leur veste à temps – qu'on déculpabilise. Cela répond aux nécessité du temps : des hommes médiocres, fourvoyés et perclus de compromissions ont besoin de peindre un monde à leur image ; c'est le seul moyen pour eux de ne pas trop déparer le paysage.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2016)

Les cambrioleurs se trompent d’adresse


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les cambrioleurs se trompent d’adresse


Des Albanais ? Pas des Roms évidemment puisqu'ils ont complétement disparu.
En tout cas il faudrait les aider en installant des panneaux compréhensibles par tous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2016)

l'ASNL bientot propriété des chinois :

http://www.europe1.fr/sport/las-nan...re-rachete-par-un-conglomerat-chinois-2886185

à vérifier si ça va vraiment se faire chez nous on se méfie de tous ces acheteurs et repreneurs tellement tout s'est terminé en kouille dans ce genre d'opérations, en particulier dans l'industrie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> l'ASNL bientot propriété des chinois :
> 
> http://www.europe1.fr/sport/las-nan...re-rachete-par-un-conglomerat-chinois-2886185
> 
> à vérifier si ça va vraiment se faire chez nous on se méfie de tous ces acheteurs et repreneurs tellement tout s'est terminé en kouille dans ce genre d'opérations, en particulier dans l'industrie.



Le constructeur automobile suédois a été cédé à un groupe chinois. Je n'ai pas l'impression que Volvo soit parti " en kouille ".

IBM a cédé sa division PC à un fabricant chinois, Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ensuite ce soit parti " en kouille ".


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2016)

Le vignoble bordelais aussi fait l’objet de nombreux investissements chinois, et il ne semble pas s’en porter plus mal pour autant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2016)

ce n'est pas que ce soit des chinois qui me met le doute c'est que la reprise par des investisseurs étrangers a souvent signifié chez nous en lorraine le pillage des savoir faire et du matos, la rafle des subventions publiques et puis bye bye comme avec daewoo. Mais c'est vrai que ce fut le cas pour l'industrie. Pour un club de foot c'est de l'image. 

cela dit comme dirait moon pour ce qu'est devenu l'ASNL...


----------



## loustic (30 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> l'ASNL bientot propriété des chinois :
> 
> http://www.europe1.fr/sport/las-nan...re-rachete-par-un-conglomerat-chinois-2886185
> 
> à vérifier si ça va vraiment se faire chez nous on se méfie de tous ces acheteurs et repreneurs tellement tout s'est terminé en kouille dans ce genre d'opérations, en particulier dans l'industrie.


Mais qu'est-ce donc l'ASNL ???
Le site parle de Nancy, sans préciser. Mobyduck parle de vignoble.
Y a-t-il du vin provenant de Nancy?
S'agit-il du Gris de Toul ? Dans ce cas les Chinois risquent une grave crise démographique.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2016)

ASNL, Association Sportive Nancy-Lorraine. Actuelle lanterne rouge intermittente du championnat de France premier niveau de Football Association.

Avec sa pelouse synthétique, ce club est une tâche sur le football français (mais ça ne se voit pas trop au milieu des nombreuses autres).

Les Chinois ont pour objectif d'organiser un jour la Coupe du Monde de Football de la FIFA. Avant cela ils développent leur championnat en achetant à prix d'or des joueurs expérimentés (aka en fin de carrière) en passant des accords avec des clubs (l'autre centre de comique-football Lorrain : le FC Metz) ou en investissant carrément dans ceux-ci.

Une fois que leur projet sera bien avancé, ils distribueront les biftons ou les bourre-pifs à la FIFA, comme il se doit pour organiser une Coupe du Monde de Football.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2016)

Pourquoi pas après tout, au moins avec le décalage horaire manquer la diffusion de tous les matchs ne posera aucune difficulté particulière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pourquoi pas après tout, au moins avec le décalage horaire manquer la diffusion de tous les matchs ne posera aucune difficulté particulière.



*Manquer les matchs de la Coupe du Monde en Chine ???????   *

Si j'en crois la légende de cette affiche (mais mon chinois est un peu rouillé), l'Armée Populaire de Libération ne permettra pas que les Occidentaux décadents se dérobent à l'œuvre de rééducation prolétarienne que représente le Coupe du Monde…


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2016)

Ça me rappelle :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> les Occidentaux décadents se dérobent à l'œuvre de rééducation prolétarienne



d'ailleurs les chinois sont souvent bien polis alors espérons qu'ils remettront dans le droit chemin les petits branleurs qui polluent les matchs de nuit de l'ASNL. Ces pollutions nocturnes finissent pas ètre pénibles sachant qu'en plus leurs auteurs sont de petits ignares qui ne savent mème pas dessiner la carte de france des clubs de foot !
donc j'espère qu'ils sauront ètre touchés par la politesse chinoise.

j'en connaissais un de ces petits branlos. Il avait peut ètre des circonstances atténuantes car orphelin de père. Mais incorrigible malgré que sa mère soit sévère. Une vraie veuve à poigne pourtant. Va comprendre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> S'agit-il du Gris de Toul ? Dans ce cas les Chinois risquent une grave crise démographique.



t'es dur avec le gris de toul : il est pas si mauvais.
Et puis nous avons aussi des petits blancs sympas sur les côtes de moselle qui peuvent s'aligner avec un riesling de calibre correct.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Et puis nous avons aussi des petits blancs sympas



Arrête tout de suite ! 

LE RACISME NE PASSERA PAS !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2016)

pour ma part le racisme anti blanc se traduit généralement pas un bon mal de crane le lendemain matin !


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2016)

Hallowen c'est sérieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2016)

euh.....

en tout cas ce soir mes gosses m'ont tanné pour aller faire halloween avec les enfants des voisins... putain de fète débilo-infantilisante amerloque. C'est moche, c'est kitsch, c'est con. 

nous sommes vraiment devenus des gallo-ricains. Je me demande quand est-ce que nous allons bouffer de la dinde et du maïs (transgénique ça va de soi).
ça devrait pas tarder au train ou on va.


----------



## Berthold (1 Novembre 2016)

Tu plaisantes ? 

 Une Europe américanisée USisée ?

Où ça ?


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2016)

Halloween c’est bien. Les enfants apprennent à se comporter comme des sorciers, à blesser, à donner des coups de couteau, à boire du sang, à devenir des meurtriers, à tuer leurs parents, frères et soeurs...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2016)

pendant que nos gosses s'amusent avec les débilités amerloques leurs multinationales raflent tout grace à l'état américain et ses lois extraterritoriales.
c'est le député gauchiste pierre lellouche (LR) qui le dénonce :

http://www.lopinion.fr/edition/econ...e-corruption-etats-unis-imposent-leurs-104011


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> <...>
> nous sommes vraiment devenus des gallo-ricains. Je me demande quand est-ce que nous allons bouffer de la dinde et du maïs (transgénique ça va de soi).
> ça devrait pas tarder au train ou on va.


Les Français sont déjà parmi les meilleurs clients de McDonald et célèbrent le retour de Burger King la larme à l'oeil.
[Je me sens mal placé pour faire une critique en règle de l'américanisation de la société, vu que, par exemple, j'ai des jeans et j'écoute du jazz ou de la techno étazunienne (_e.g._ Mills et ses amis) : je préfère Art Tatum à Michel Sardou parce qu'au moins Art Tatum ne chante pas, lui.]


Le Chardon a dit:


> pendant que nos gosses s'amusent avec les débilités amerloques leurs multinationales raflent tout grace à l'état américain et ses lois extraterritoriales.
> c'est le député gauchiste pierre lellouche (LR) qui le dénonce :
> 
> http://www.lopinion.fr/edition/econ...e-corruption-etats-unis-imposent-leurs-104011


Bah ! La France n'a qu'à faire ses lois et les imposer. Pour voir si ça marche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2016)

bigthing.com nous signale que, selon une étude parue dans la revue _Psychological Science_, les membres des classes aisées placés dans une situation d'observation sont moins portés que les personnes issues de catégories plus modestes à s'intéresser aux autres humains.

« We theorize that people's social class affects their appraisals of others' motivational relevance-the degree to which others are seen as potentially rewarding, threatening, or otherwise worth attending to. Supporting this account, three studies indicate that social classes differ in the amount of attention their members direct toward other human beings. In Study 1, wearable technology was used to film the visual fields of pedestrians on city streets; higher-class participants looked less at other people than did lower-class participants. In Studies 2a and 2b, participants' eye movements were tracked while they viewed street scenes; higher class was associated with reduced attention to people in the images. In Study 3, a change-detection procedure assessed the degree to which human faces spontaneously attract visual attention; faces proved less effective at drawing the attention of high-class than low-class participants, which implies that class affects spontaneous relevance appraisals. The measurement and conceptualization of social class are discussed. »​Ces résultats confirment d'autres études antérieures sur le manque d'empathie des catégories sociales privilégiées.

Je pense tout de même qu'il ne faut pas exagérer cette indifférence des riches aux autres. L'histoire a prouvé qu'il était tout à fait possible d'attirer leur attention. Il suffit de cogner suffisamment fort.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> [Je me sens mal placé pour faire une critique en règle de l'américanisation de la société, vu que, par exemple, j'ai des jeans et j'écoute du jazz ou de la techno étazunienne (_e.g._ Mills et ses amis) : je préfère Art Tatum à Michel Sardou parce qu'au moins Art Tatum ne chante pas, lui.]



d'abord le jeans c'est français mossieu mais tu le sais déja.

et c'est pas parce que tu portes un jeans et écoute du jazz que ça fait de toi un gallo-ricain non plus. J'ai jamais défendu l'autarcie.
c'est comme dire que si tu manges régulièrement du couscous ou du tajine ça ferait de toi un musulman


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> bigthing.com nous signale que, selon une étude parue dans la revue _Psychological Science_, les membres des classes aisées placés dans une situation d'observation sont moins portés que les personnes issues de catégories plus modestes à s'intéresser aux autres humains.
> 
> « We theorize that people's social class affects their appraisals of others' motivational relevance-the degree to which others are seen as potentially rewarding, threatening, or otherwise worth attending to. Supporting this account, three studies indicate that social classes differ in the amount of attention their members direct toward other human beings. In Study 1, wearable technology was used to film the visual fields of pedestrians on city streets; higher-class participants looked less at other people than did lower-class participants. In Studies 2a and 2b, participants' eye movements were tracked while they viewed street scenes; higher class was associated with reduced attention to people in the images. In Study 3, a change-detection procedure assessed the degree to which human faces spontaneously attract visual attention; faces proved less effective at drawing the attention of high-class than low-class participants, which implies that class affects spontaneous relevance appraisals. The measurement and conceptualization of social class are discussed. »​Ces résultats confirment d'autres études antérieures sur le manque d'empathie des catégories sociales privilégiées.
> 
> Je pense tout de même qu'il ne faut pas exagérer cette indifférence des riches aux autres. L'histoire a prouvé qu'il était tout à fait possible d'attirer leur attention. Il suffit de cogner suffisamment fort.


Même The Economist (difficile de faire plus libéral), en convenait il y a quelques années, à leur façon, suite à une autre enquête assez différente.
Eux ne proposaient tout de même pas de taper sur leur lectorat...


----------



## Berthold (2 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est comme dire que si tu manges régulièrement du couscous ou du tajine ça ferait de toi un musulman


 Éternel mélange maghrébin / musulman… Ne confonds pas religion et origine géographique, stp. Je suis Français, donc catho ?


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Éternel mélange maghrébin / musulman… Ne confonds pas religion et origine géographique, stp. Je suis Français, donc catho ?


Si tu remplaces "catho" par "chrétien" (pensons à nos compatriotes protestants et chrétiens orthodoxes), beaucoup s'efforcent de nous le faire croire, ces derniers temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Éternel mélange maghrébin / musulman…



ben justement.
certes le mélange jeans + jazz = américanisé est moins fréquent...


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ben justement.
> certes le mélange jeans + jazz = américanisé est moins fréquent...


Je peux mettre Rihanna si tu veux, mais ce serait mentir et en plus elle est de la Barbade. 
[Ou alors Elliott Carter ou Steve Reich, ça marcherait pas mal]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2016)

d'ou le célèbre plat : la barbade de morue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Éternel mélange maghrébin / musulman… Ne confonds pas religion et origine géographique, stp. Je suis Français, donc catho ?



Non, mais ton intervention confirme que si t'es français, t'es râleur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2016)

ah non quand je vois le popotin de rihanna je rale jamais moi ! 

mais bon je suis pas français façon gaulois de sarko dont les ancètres sont magyars.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2016)

genre le prof cassant et le cancre qui tripote son portable pendant que le monsieur il cause.
alors forcément le monsieur il l'engueule !
pardon on doit dire maintenant : il le recadre.

c'est que manu deviendrait nerveux ces derniers temps... 

http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/f...recadre-un-de-ses-ministres-en-plein-discours

petit rappel d'histoire archéologique lorraine dans le haut-pays :

http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/actualite/2016/11/02/le-mystere-du-masque-de-conflans

_"Près de 45 ans plus tard, pourtant, le masque de Conflans ne figure dans aucun musée. Pire, il a tout bonnement disparu. La mairie de Conflans, après des démarches infructueuses, invite toute personne possédant des informations à son sujet à la contacter."_

allez cratès rend-le maintenant !  et arrète d'essayer de cacher ton forfait derrière un autre masque ! 

déja qu'on a perdu notre industrie et notre fierté ouvrière si maintenant on va jusqu'à perdre nos pièces archéologiques on n'a plus qu'à oublier notre chagrin dans la mirabelle


----------



## boninmi (2 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> _"Près de 45 ans plus tard, pourtant, le masque de Conflans ne figure dans aucun musée. Pire, il a tout bonnement disparu. La mairie de Conflans, après des démarches infructueuses, invite toute personne possédant des informations à son sujet à la contacter."_


Il suffit d'exhumer Montherlant .


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2016)

Fichier TES : désossons les arguments de Jean-Jacques Urvoas et Bernard Cazeneuve .

Souriez, on est tous fichés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/actualite/2016/11/02/le-mystere-du-masque-de-conflans
> 
> _"Près de 45 ans plus tard, pourtant, le masque de Conflans ne figure dans aucun musée. Pire, il a tout bonnement disparu. La mairie de Conflans, après des démarches infructueuses, invite toute personne possédant des informations à son sujet à la contacter."_
> 
> allez cratès rend-le maintenant !  et arrète d'essayer de cacher ton forfait derrière un autre masque !



Je ne porte pas un masque mais un casque corinthien. Plus précisément, celui qui est exposé au Staatliche Antikensammlungen de Munich. 

Et puisque l'on m'invite à parler d'actualité archéologique pour ne pas trop flooder, voici ce que l'informatique permet de reconstituer de nos jours :

*Des dizaines d'épaves découvertes au fond de la Mer Noire*

Miracle de la *photogrammétrie* :

« Cette technique repose sur un logiciel qui calcule les positions 3D de millions de points dans l'espace, provenant ici de milliers de photographies. Le résultat donne le rendu d'un navire modélisé ensuite recouvert des couleurs et textures des photos, afin de donner une représentation plus précise ».​Allez, tous ensemble   !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne porte pas un masque mais un casque corinthien.



voila donc pourquoi saint paul te surnomma le pitre corinthien !



cela dit ça doit bien t'aller pour l'oktober fest à munich. Une charmante fète schpountz toute en finesse et en légèreté... 

d'ailleurs d'actualité il y a encore peu


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2016)

il est retrouvé vivant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> voila donc pourquoi saint paul te surnomma le pitre corinthien !



Bof. 

_Larvatus prodeo_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2016)

alea jacta est !


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2016)

Échapper à l'identification ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2016)

deutsche qualität :

http://www.challenges.fr/automobile/actu-auto/dieselgate-audi-plus-implique-qu-imagine_437224

mais comme la commissaire européenne à l'environnement est partie chez VW...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2016)

François Fillon se rêve en Thatcher français (27 octobre 2016)

Dommage que le coût social et économique catastrophique de la politique de Thatcher soit désormais parfaitement mesuré :

_Jobs, Welfare and Austerity : How the destruction of industrial Britain casts a shadow over present-day public finances _(novembre 2016).

Fillon le thatchérien, ou la boussole inversée.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2016)

Ce matin, je me marre.

Au Quai d'Orsay, ça doit moins rire.


----------



## usurp (9 Novembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce matin, je me marre.



J'ai cru qu'on me faisait une blague en arrivant au taff...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce matin, je me marre.
> 
> Au Quai d'Orsay, ça doit moins rire.



Moi, je ris jaune : je fréquente pas les bonnes personnes au boulot…

Un démagogue a été élu à la place d'une menteuse ; un fier-à-bras l'a emporté contre celle qui a soutenu toutes les guerres récentes des EU, y compris l'invasion désastreuse de l'Irak, et pousse au conflit avec la Russie ; un agresseur sexuel a gagné contre la femme qui a couvert par calcul politique les frasques sexuelles de son obsédé de mari ; un supposé incompétent a battu celle qui a laissé cinq services secrets étrangers au moins fouiner dans la messagerie privée qu'elle utilisait parfois pour discuter boulot avec ses collaborateurs ; un type qui n'aime pas les Mexicains a renvoyé dans ses foyers une mégère capable de traiter devant témoins un afro-américain de « nègre » ou son propre directeur de campagne de « putain de salaud de juif »  =  panique et deuil ce matin en salle des profs chez des collègues qui veulent bien accueillir des migrants mais pas dans leur jardin, s'y connaissent aussi peu en géopolitique que leurs élèves et qui auraient voté avec enthousiasme pour ce féministe de DSK il y a peu…

Le premier qui dit du mal des profs a toute ma sympathie.


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2016)

Sur une grande radio on nous fait habituellement écouter des experts en politique et en... tout : Monsieur Machin professeur à Sciences Po, Monsieur Truc professeur à Sciences Po, Monsieur Chose professeur à Sciences Po... Tous avec le même point de vue politiquement correct.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2016)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/20...-laure-mandeville-qui-annoncait-l-ouragan.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

bah quand on a eu george w bush pendant 8 ans on peut bien avoir trump pendant 4 ans ! 

de toutes façons clinton ou trump ce sera toujours "old rotten america" non ?

si seulement l'arrivée de trump permettait de nous décorréler (un peu) avec les ricains parce que dans le genre caniche aux ordres des US sarko et hollande c'est pas mal. Seul chichi en dépit de ce qu'il est avait encore gardé ce reste d'indépendance gaullienne. Je lui reste reconnaissant de ne pas nous avoir entrainé dans le merdier irakien. Mais bon faut pas trop rèver non plus hein...  
et puis dès que trump aura perdu le congrès c'est plus lui qui aura les manettes.

le vrai changement c'est si bernie sanders avait eu l'investiture démocrate. Mais l’establishment démocrate l'a torpillé.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2016)

Un jour, il faudra faire le bilan objectif de la présidence Obama, en dehors de ses beaux discours et de son bronzage alibi. Mais n'est-ce pas aussi le sens de ce résultat ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Sur une grande radio on nous fait habituellement écouter des experts en politique et en... tout : Monsieur Machin professeur à Sciences Po, Monsieur Truc professeur à Sciences Po, Monsieur Chose professeur à Sciences Po... Tous avec le même point de vue politiquement correct.



définition d'un expert : quelqu'un qui s'apercevra demain que ce qu'il avait prédit hier pour aujourd'hui ne s'est pas produit.


----------



## boninmi (9 Novembre 2016)

Il nous reste à attendre Marine Le Pen. Ce n'est pas possible, hein ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> définition d'un expert : quelqu'un qui s'apercevra demain que ce qu'il avait prédit hier pour aujourd'hui ne s'est pas produit.



Alain Minc ou Jacques Attali ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

les deux mon capitaine !


----------



## usurp (9 Novembre 2016)

Peut-être des arguments pour en finir une bonne fois pour toute ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> si seulement l'arrivée de trump permettait de nous décorréler (un peu) avec les ricains



Ruse de l'histoire… Positivité de la négativité. Merci Hegel. 



Le Chardon a dit:


> le vrai changement c'est si bernie sanders avait eu l'investiture démocrate. Mais l’establishment démocrate l'a torpillé.



Sanders est juif, se dit fier de l'être, mais ne l'exprime que discrètement et refuse de soutenir inconditionnellement Israël. Ce qui lui aurait retiré à la fois les voix des antisémites de tous bords et celles des pro-israéliens les plus convaincus (y compris au sein de l'électorat juif). Soit une majorité du peuple américain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alain Minc ou Jacques Attali ?



faut pas oublier non plus la nouvelle oracle du temple médiatique : hubert védrine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Sanders est juif, se dit fier de l'être, mais ne l'exprime que discrètement et refuse de soutenir inconditionnellement Israël. Ce qui lui aurait retiré à la fois les voix des antisémites de tous bords et celles des pro-israéliens les plus convaincus (y compris au sein de l'électorat juif). Soit une majorité du peuple américain.



je le préfère quand mème à sa soeur :


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2016)

usurp a dit:


> Peut-être des arguments pour en finir une bonne fois pour toute ?


Bah! Ils en profiterons pour augmenter la facture, voilà tout.

@Le Chardon 

Je sens comme un glissement dans tes goûts musicaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

cindy sander est un signe du déclin lorrain puisqu'on avait pas eu de chanteuse "connue" depuis patricia kaas en moselle.
pas que je sois fan de kaas mais à coté de sander c'est une diva ! 

toutes les deux sont de l'ancien bassin minier (forbach et creutzwald).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

« Papillon de lumière »…  

Z'y va, j'ai jamais vu un papillon ressembler plus à ça :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Merci Hegel.



oui OK mais je tiens à corriger une injustice. Ton hegel n'a pas trouvé ça tout seul. On oublie toujours son fidèle compagnon jeckel.

ci-dessous une image du célèbre duo philosophique :


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> « Papillon de lumière »…
> 
> Z'y va, j'ai jamais vu un papillon ressembler plus à ça :



Belle image. J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## patlek (9 Novembre 2016)

C' était prophétisé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> oui OK mais je tiens à corriger une injustice. Ton hegel n'a pas trouvé ça tout seul. On oublie toujours son fidèle compagnon jeckel.
> 
> ci-dessous une image du célèbre duo philosophique :



Voilà qui m'évoque leur fameux dialogue :

- H. : Tout ce qui est rationnel est réel.
- J. :  Et tout ce qui est réel est rationnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


>



que c'est beau ce moyen d'apporter la démocratie et l'économie de marché (faut pas dire capitalisme ça fait vieux stalino) aux peuplades primitives qui n'ont pas la chance de vivre aux USA ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Moi, je ris jaune : je fréquente pas les bonnes personnes au boulot…
> 
> Un démagogue a été élu à la place d'une menteuse ; un fier-à-bras l'a emporté contre celle qui a soutenu toutes les guerres récentes des EU, y compris l'invasion désastreuse de l'Irak, et pousse au conflit avec la Russie ; un agresseur sexuel a gagné contre la femme qui a couvert par calcul politique les frasques sexuelles de son obsédé de mari ; un supposé incompétent a battu celle qui a laissé cinq services secrets étrangers au moins fouiner dans la messagerie privée qu'elle utilisait parfois pour discuter boulot avec ses collaborateurs ; un type qui n'aime pas les Mexicains a renvoyé dans ses foyers une mégère capable de traiter devant témoins un afro-américain de « nègre » ou son propre directeur de campagne de « putain de salaud de juif »  =  panique et deuil ce matin en salle des profs chez des collègues qui veulent bien accueillir des migrants mais pas dans leur jardin, s'y connaissent aussi peu en géopolitique que leurs élèves et qui auraient voté avec enthousiasme pour ce féministe de DSK il y a peu…
> 
> Le premier qui dit du mal des profs a toute ma sympathie.




Oui ... je prends quand même la défense de Hillary : ne sous-estimons pas le fossé culturel / linguistique entre eux et nous. "Nigger" est certes très péjoratif, mais les américains (y compris les noirs !) ne voient pas malice, par exemple,  à utiliser le mot "race" à toutes les sauces (mais c'est vrai qu'ils me qualifieraient sans doute d'individu de "race" normande ...). Par ailleurs, il faut quand même faire une distinction entre des propos tenus en privé (et donc sur lesquels peuvent planer de sérieux doutes), avec des propos tenus en public (circonstance aggravante) ... On peut bien sûr être convaincu que, à supposer qu'ils soient exacts,  Hillary aurait pu tenir ces propos en public, mais on peut aussi penser que si elle ne l'a pas fait, c'est qu'elle maîtrise son expression publique, ce qui est à mettre à son crédit, car maîtriser son expression (j'irai même jusqu'à dire : travestir le fond de sa pensée !) est une qualité essentielle pour un dirigeant de grande puissance, dont quelques mots de trop peuvent être à l'origine d'une guerre .....

Reprocher à Hillary d'être "menteuse" n'a pas de sens. Ne soyons pas naïfs : l'exercice du pouvoir suppose la dissimulation, et même plus ..... Je ne connais pas d'exception. Un demi-siècle après, oui, les historiens, peuvent décerner des titres de "menteur", mais en replaçant le mensonge dans son contexte historique ("l'Algérie française" de De Gaulle, par exemple ...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Ton raisonnement tient la route, umrk. On pourrait aussi évoquer certains propos tenus en privé par le général de Gaulle. 

Mais la « maîtrise de son expression » par Clinton peut aussi vouloir dire qu'elle est constamment dans le calcul foireux (« je déteste tous ces nègres et ces juifs, mais je vais faire semblant de les respecter parce que j'ai besoin de leur vote »). On pourrait dire la même chose de son discours féministe, au regard du soutien qu'elle a apporté à son mari contre les accusations répétées d'agressions sexuelles portées contre lui (ça n'est pas sans faire penser au témoignage de Bianca Lamblin sur Beauvoir : comment une « féministe » a-t-elle pu être complice de l'instrumentalisation humiliante d'autres femmes par un homme ?). La duplicité, c'est utile, sinon louable dans les relations internationales. Chacun comprend que cela fait partie du jeu. Mais dans les relations avec l'électeur ? Par ailleurs, la légèreté étonnante dont elle a fait preuve dans l'affaire de sa messagerie privée laisse planer un doute sur la pertinence, la maîtrise que tu lui supposes. 

Quelque chose me frappe dans les réactions à l'élection de Trump. On l'a présenté comme un démagogue sans convictions, un populiste mythomane et manipulateur. Parallèlement, on affecte de prendre au pied de la lettre tout ce qu'il a annoncé vouloir faire : il accomplira ceci, décidera cela, puisqu'il l'a annoncé… Tremblez braves gens ! N'y aurait-il pas comme une contradiction ? Pourquoi anticiper la réalisation de son programme par un homme dont la parole est présentée comme parfaitement douteuse ? Pourquoi au contraire le traiter de menteur si on est certain qu'il tiendra bien ses promesses de campagne ? On voit bien que tous les arguments sont bons pour discréditer le personnage, à supposer même qu'ils soient parfaitement contradictoires les uns avec les autres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ton raisonnement tient la route, umrk. On pourrait aussi évoquer certains propos tenus en privé par le général de Gaulle.
> 
> Mais la « maîtrise de son expression » par Clinton peut aussi vouloir dire qu'elle est constamment dans le calcul foireux (« je déteste tous ces nègres et ces juifs, mais je vais faire semblant de les respecter parce que j'ai besoin de leur vote »). On pourrait dire la même chose de son discours féministe, au regard du soutien qu'elle a apporté à son mari contre les accusations répétées d'agressions sexuelles portées contre lui (ça n'est pas sans faire penser au témoignage de Bianca Lamblin sur Beauvoir : comment une « féministe » a-t-elle pu être complice de l'instrumentalisation humiliante d'autres femmes par un homme ?). La duplicité, c'est utile, sinon louable dans les relations internationales. Chacun comprend que cela fait partie du jeu. Mais dans les relations avec l'électeur ? Par ailleurs, la légèreté étonnante dont elle a fait preuve dans l'affaire de sa messagerie privée laisse planer un doute sur la pertinence, la maîtrise que tu lui supposes.
> 
> Quelque chose me frappe dans les réactions à l'élection de Trump. On l'a présenté comme un démagogue sans convictions, un populiste mythomane et manipulateur. Parallèlement, on affecte de prendre au pied de la lettre tout ce qu'il a annoncé vouloir faire : il accomplira ceci, décidera cela, puisqu'il l'a annoncé… Tremblez braves gens ! N'y aurait-il pas comme une contradiction ? Pourquoi anticiper la réalisation de son programme par un homme dont la parole est présentée comme parfaitement douteuse ? Pourquoi au contraire le traiter de menteur si on est certain qu'il tiendra bien ses promesses de campagne ? On voit bien que tous les arguments sont bons pour discréditer le personnage, à supposer même qu'ils soient parfaitement contradictoires les uns avec les autres.




Quand ton conjoint est attaqué (même sur un fond de vérité), et dans un contexte d'hystérie politique (des millions de Dollars ont été dépensés par le procureur spécial à propos de la robe de Monica ...) on peut imaginer que la solidarité entre conjoints puisse jouer, ce n'est pas infamant (d'autant plus qu'il ne s'agissait pas de viol (Monica était plus que consentante ...), ni même de relation sexuelle complète, comme l'a soutenu Bill Clinton, à juste titre (oui, les mots sont importants !).

La messagerie privée, c'est une farce, je n'ai pas le temps de faire la recherche, mais d'autres hauts responsables sous Bush ont fait la même chose, sans être inquiétés .... (le nombre d'emails évoqués est d'ailleurs incohérent, il aurait fallu qu'elle passe tout son temps nuit et jour à envoyer des emails ...)

Pour ce qui est des déclarations de Trump, je ne commente pas plus avant, il est clair que ce personnage maîtrise les médias en général, et la télé réalité en particulier, qu'il savait parfaitement ce que déclencheraient ses déclarations, donc pas la peine d'en rajouter, tout le monde est tombé dans le panneau, il a atteint ses objectifs (car je ne le crois pas naïf) ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

comme chez nous le premier parti c'est celui de l'abstention.

nos deux démocraties sont donc bien malades. Et je pense pas que ce soit mieux chez nos voisins mème si chez certains le vote est obligatoire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

-umrk

Tu survoles bien superficiellement les faits. Lewinski, ce n'est pas le principal problème, bien que Clinton ait menti sous serment dans cette affaire. Et les reproches adressés à Hillary Clinton ne se résument pas au soutien qu'elle a accordé à son mari. J'évoquais les accusations d'agression sexuelles et de harcèlement. On peut aller plus loin : cf. le bouquin de Roger Stone, _The Clintons' War on Women_. Tout n'est pas vrai sans doute dans ces accusations que Trump a fait son possible pour manipuler. Mais elles n'ont pas attendu qu'il soit candidat pour être proférées. Ce qu'a nié puis reconnu Bill Clinton dans l'affaire Lewinski leur confère une réelle crédibilité.

Quant à qualifier l'affaire de la messagerie privée de farce alors que tu reconnais ne pas t'être donné la peine de faire la recherche, voilà qui jette une triste lumière sur la manière dont bien des gens se construisent une opinion… En gros tu n'en sais rien mais tu sais quand même. Le nombre de courriels n'est absolument pas incohérent et n'a fait l'objet à ma connaissance d'aucune contestation d'Hillary Clinton elle-même ou de qui que ce soit d'autre. Il correspond à un nombre parfaitement raisonnable : soit une moyenne d'une quinzaine de messages par jour entre 2009 et 2013 (la mise en place de la messagerie privée date de janvier 2009). Où est l'invraisemblance pour une femme aussi active ?

-Le Chardon

Il serait intéressant de savoir quel a été le taux d'abstention chez les partisans de Sanders. Je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils aient fait l'élection.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> -umrk
> 
> Tu survoles bien superficiellement les faits. Lewinski, ce n'est pas le principal problème, bien que Clinton ait menti sous serment dans cette affaire. Et les reproches adressés à Hillary Clinton ne se résument pas au soutien qu'elle a accordé à son mari. J'évoquais les accusations d'agression sexuelles et de harcèlement. On peut aller plus loin : cf. le bouquin de Roger Stone, _The Clintons' War on Women_. Tout n'est pas vrai sans doute dans ces accusations que Trump a fait son possible pour manipuler. Mais elles n'ont pas attendu qu'il soit candidat pour être proférées. Ce qu'a nié puis reconnu Bill Clinton dans l'affaire Lewinski leur confère une réelle crédibilité.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas lu le bouquin dont tu parles. Les USA sont un état de droit, j'ai la faiblesse de penser que si Bill Clinton avait été reconnu coupable, il aurait été condamné (il y avait, je le rappelle, un procureur spécial qui l'a poursuivi pendant DES MOIS avec des moyens ILLIMITES (plusieurs dizaines de millions de $) ...).

Après avoir dit que je ne ferai pas la recherche, je l'ai faite (cf post ci-avant : carte de visite de Chaffetz). Certes, il ne fait pas partie de l'exécutif, mais quand même... Rappelons également que la mayonnaise autour de cette affaire n'aurait pas prise sans Wikileaks, qui a joué un rôle trouble (sans parler des russes , dont l'attitude a été plus que troublante...).

Cette affaire a été instrumentalisée. Oui, c'était maladroit de la part de Hillary, mais je ne la crois pas naïve au point de traiter d'affaires top secret par email (mais c'est vrai tu peux me dire que je ne les ai pas tous lus ...). Le problème quand on divulgue des infos non vérifiables par consultation de l'original, c'est qu'on ne sait jamais si elles n'ont pas été trafiquées après coup dans le sens qui va bien pour celui qui les diffuse, ce qui est bien commode pour faire plonger ses ennemis politiques .... (pb du listing Clearstream ...)

Je ne souscris pas à toutes les théories du complot, je ne fais pas de Hillary une innocente parfaite , mais je préfèrerais que tu l'attaques sur ses options politiques, ce qui me paraîtrait relever du débat politique normal, et non de "la bataille de boules puantes", ( comme le disait De Gaulle, qui, tu le sais, a refusé d'utiliser ce type d'attaques contre Mitterrand, comme on le lui proposait (affaire de l'Observatoire ...)). (il aurait d'ailleurs déclaré à ce propos, preuve de son sens de l'état "non, cet homme (Mitterrand) sera peut être un jour président, l'attaquer ainsi rabaisserait la fonction" ...)

Il est quand même troublant que toutes ces attaques se sont concentrées sur sa seule personne, alors que que D Trump trainait lui aussi d'autres casseroles, tout aussi graves (quand à sa capacité à ne pas mentir, par exemple ...) (la Trump University, des accusations d'attouchements sexuels (et là c'est lui, pas son conjoint .....), sa feuille d'impots, etc ...)..

Personnellement, je suis beaucoup plus choqué par l'importance des fonds saoudiens reçus par H Clinton pour sa fondation ... mais en même temps, c'est ainsi que fonctionne le système politique américain : seul un milliardaire comme Trump peut financer sa campagne sur ses propres deniers (mais alors il ne le fait pas non plus sans arrières pensées, bien entendu ..)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

umrk a dit:


> c'était maladroit de la part de Hillary



Non, ce n'est pas « maladroit » : c'est dangereux et totalement ILLÉGAL. Le _Federal Records Act_ impose aux élus et hauts fonctionnaires de fournir une copie pour archivage par le ministère de la Justice de toutes leurs communications pour des activités liées à leur fonction (les communications strictement privées sont bien sûr exclues, ce qu'Hillary Clinton a prétendu faire pour plusieurs milliers de courriels ; mais évidemment, cela a posé la question de la manière dont elle avait opéré le tri…). Hillary Clinton ne pouvait l'ignorer, puisqu'elle avait elle-même reproché à des élus ou à des ambassadeurs l'utilisation professionnelle d'une messagerie privée. Cette obligation est rappelée dans le _State Department’s Foreign Affairs Manual_. Deux anciens directeurs de la CIA, John M. Deutch, et le général David Petraeus, ont été par le passé mis en cause pour avoir transgressé l'obligation de passer par leur messagerie officielle. De plus, il apparaît que les Clinton auraient demandé à la société de services PRN, laquelle avait en 2013 installé un nouveau serveur, de supprimer tous leurs courriels, alors qu'un juge venait de délivrer une requête contraignante afin d'y avoir accès. En mai 2016, l'employé de PRN chargé d'effacer les courriels a fini par avouer qu'il était effectivement informé de la demande d'archivage au moment où il est intervenu. L'affaire est encore bien plus compliquée, mais ce n'est pas le lieu pour la développer. L'essentiel est de savoir que les accusations contre Hillary Clinton sont sérieuses et ne portent pas sur une simple « imprudence » de sa part.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2016)

Personnellement, je suis beaucoup plus choqué par l'importance des fonds saoudiens reçus par H Clinton pour sa fondation ... mais en même temps, c'est ainsi que fonctionne le système politique américain : seul un milliardaire comme Trump peut financer sa campagne sur ses propres deniers (mais alors il ne le fait pas non plus sans arrières pensées, bien entendu, comme on ne tardera pas à s'en apercevoir ..)


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2016)

Farce…

Dans les deux cas, il s'agit de crimes fédéraux. Parjure pour Bill, enfreinte manifeste et répétée des procédures de sécurité nationale pour Hillary. Tout le monde y était astreint sauf elle. Elle se considérait au-dessus de tout cela.

Mais c'est sûr, depuis un pays où le Président viole le secret défense devant des journalistes et dont les plus hauts membres du gouvernement mentent effrontément jusque devant la représentation nationale, cela peu paraître farce.

Il est vrai qu'il y a d'autres casseroles accrochées aux Clinton dont la presse française s'est bien gardée de se faire l'écho, et pour cause, sa seule source durant cette campagne a été le New-York Times, soutien officiel et déclaré de Mme Clinton. Il faudrait donc parler des dons de leurs amis du Golfe, lointains échos des subventions chinoises aux campagnes de Bill de jadis.

Mme Clinton a perdu parce qu'elle est si pleine de suffisance qu'elle s'est permise d'insulter les électeurs de son adversaire (une première), qu'elle n'a pas daigner faire le déplacement dans certains états qu'elle pensait "naturellement" acquis à sa cause, comme le Wisconsin, qu'elle et l'état major démocrate ont plombé par des moyens indignes la primaire de Sanders. Les électeurs de ce dernier s'en sont souvenus et ont préféré rester chez eux ou carrément voter Trump. Mais surtout elle a perdu parce qu'elle a cru que les États-Unis se résumaient à New-York et la Californie, soit la finance, la high-tech et les stars de Hollywood. Et bien non, cela ne fait pas un pays, encore moins une nation.

La Constitution des États-Unis commence par "Nous, le peuple". Mme Clinton et les Démocrates ne savent pas ou ont oublié qui sont ce "peuple". Ce n'est pourtant pas faute à Sanders d'avoir essayé de le leur rappeler.

Al Gore avait fait la même erreur en 2000. Bis repetita placent...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

Et quand l'ancien secrétaire général de l'OTAN devient conseiller spécial de Poroshenko, lui-même mis au pouvoir en Ukraine à la suite d'un coup de force soutenu par les Occidentaux, ils n'ont peut-être pas de motif sérieux d'y voir une provocation, les prétendus « manipulateurs » Russes ?

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ine-hires-ex-nato-chief-anders-fogh-rasmussen

L'attachement des « analystes » géopolitiques, politiques, économiques, à des idées et des méthodes qui les ont menés dans le mur et révélé leur incompétence est fascinante : 

*Contre toute attente, les marchés financiers rebondissent*

L'attente de qui ? Ceux qui avaient annoncé la victoire de Clinton ? Ceux qui avaient prophétisé l'effondrement immédiat de l'économie britannique après le Brexit ? En gros les gens qui se sont trompés, puis re-trompés, sont tout étonnés de s'être re-re-trompés…


----------



## macomaniac (10 Novembre 2016)

N'ayant pas le tour d'esprit historien, mais philosophe, je profite de cette pique de *Cratès*  à l'égard de _Hegel _:


Cratès a dit:


> Ruse de l'histoire… Positivité de la négativité. Merci Hegel.



pour me fendre de quelques remarques philosophiques.

Si l'on renonce à un axiome comme celui de _Hegel_ -(qui revient à dire que le mal dans l'Histoire est l'instrument - aveugle - d'un bien supérieur et que le jeu des passions engendre la Raison) > on renonce par là-même à l'idée que l'Histoire ait un Sens. Par suite, l'axiome de _Hegel_ est remplacé par celui de _Shakespeare_ : _«Life is a Tale told by an Idiot, full of Sound and Fury, signifying Nothing_» (la vie est un Conte dit par un Idiot, plein de Bruit et de Fureur, et ne signifiant Rien).

Mais dès qu'on renonce à l'idée que l'Histoire ait un Sens > toutes les raisons particulières qu'on peut trouver en tant qu'historien à des événéments temporels déterminés s'incrivent localement dans le cadre d'un Non-Sens global de l'Histoire. Expliquer, ou rendre raison, des faits particuliers qui se produisent > c'est expliquer ce qui ne participe globalement que d'une Déraison historique.

On ne peut donc échapper à l'objection : à quoi bon s'attacher à une rationalisation locale de l'Absurde général ?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> <...>
> 
> On ne peut donc échapper à l'objection : à quoi bon s'attacher à une rationalisation locale de l'Absurde général ?


Chacun son tropisme (ce serait plutôt les maths, dans mon cas) : je te répondrais que les fonctions localement continues mais pas continues sur tout R peuvent être très utiles.
Ou encore que lorsqu'on a un peu trop de paramètres, donc un niveau de complexité que l'on n'arrive pas à appréhender, une habile projection permet de retrouver des motifs et une organisation à un groupe de paramètres, (plus ou moins) indépendamment des autres. Plusieurs projections te donneront plusieurs modèles différents : chacun pouvant donner des _indications_ intéressantes sur l'ensemble.
La folie serait cependant de croire que l'on détient le modèle global de compréhension simplement parce que l'on a déterminé des modèles pour les domaines restreints. Folie qui semble affecter nombre d'économistes, par exemple.

En tout cas, grâce à toi, je vois que je suis plutôt shakespearien plutôt qu'hegélien (de toutes façons je me méfie toujours des philosophes qui voient une fin à l'histoire, soit qu'elle suive une route vers un objectif, soit que l'on ait atteint cet objectif).


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2016)

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce qui va être intéressant, c'est de voir Trump à l'oeuvre : quelle va être son équipe, quelles seront ses premières décisions en son début de mandat et ainsi de suite.
Avec Clinton, on était en terrain assez balisé, là, c'est du tout neuf (enfin, d'une certaine manière).


----------



## boninmi (10 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, ce qui va être intéressant, c'est de voir Trump à l'oeuvre : quelle va être son équipe, quelles seront ses premières décisions en son début de mandat et ainsi de suite.
> Avec Clinton, on était en terrain assez balisé, là, c'est du tout neuf (enfin, d'une certaine manière).


Des anti IVG, homophobes, créationnistes, sûr, ça va être intéressant ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

en tout cas j'ai coupé la radio. D'habitude j'aime bien l'écouter au volant et parfois au taf. Mais la sur radio france c'est insupportable. Les mèmes experts profs à sciences pipo qui venaient t'expliquer il y a deux jours pourquoi clinton allait gagner sans l'ombre d'un doute et qui depuis hier t'expliquent pourquoi trump a gagné et qu'ils l'avaient bien  vu venir.

insupportable vous dis je !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

umrk a dit:


>



oh dis donc ! l'école picturale du réalisme socialiste existe encore ! quelle bonne nouvelle pour les ultimes derniers stalinos !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> oh dis donc ! l'école picturale du réalisme socialiste existe encore ! quelle bonne nouvelle pour les ultimes derniers stalinos !




Dans le genre, les chinois sont insurpassables .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> oh dis donc ! l'école picturale du réalisme socialiste existe encore ! quelle bonne nouvelle pour les ultimes derniers stalinos !



Je constate qu'ils/elle regardent tous sur leur droite. La gauche, connaît pas…

macomaniac :
« On ne peut donc échapper à l'objection : à quoi bon s'attacher à une rationalisation locale de l'Absurde général ? »

Cioran contre Hegel au meilleur des huit rounds ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2016)

umrk a dit:


>



Plus le mensonge est gros plus on espère qu'il passe. N'est-ce pas ?

Le gouvernement Russe n'a rien admis, au contraire, il a démenti avec constance toute intrusion dans la campagne étasunienne.

La seule vérité dans cette histoire est que les serveurs du parti démocrate sont des passoires et qu'on le savait depuis des mois. Mais surtout, cette intoxication constante veut cacher le fait que la primaire démocrate a été faussée au plus haut niveau du parti afin d'être sûr d'éliminer le candidat Sanders.

Que les milieux politique à Moscou se réjouissent de l'élection de Trump n'est pas un mystère tant Clinton est apparue hostile et va-t-en-guerre lorsqu'elle était Secrétaire d'État.

Les félicitations officielles du président Russe à Monsieur Trump sont celles de circonstances quelque soit le président élu. Mais on a tellement perdu l'habitude des manières diplomatiques en Occident otanisé qu'on cherche des sous-entendus derrière n'importe quoi.

L'administration Obama et les Démocrates aiment à accuser les autres de leurs propres turpitudes.

Avec Trump, les U.S.A. chercheront sans doute moins à changer le monde, on verra un peu plus de realpolitik, mais le nouveau président fera comme ses prédécesseurs, il défendra avant tout les intérêt étasuniens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2016)

Elle aurait plu au général Eisenhower.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2016)

Je me demande ce qu'il penserait des démocrates d'aujourd'hui. R.I.P. Frank.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2016)

Le nouveau patron de la police internationale est chinois.


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2016)

umrk a dit:


> image et rosbif language


Et en français ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Et en français ?



Celle que j'aime bien : _La politique est la branche divertissement du complexe militaro-industriel.
_
Elle fleure bon le situationnisme. 

L'autre, un peu trop partisane à mon goût : _Les républicains représentent le mal cru et effréné, la cupidité et l'ignorance étouffés par les ballons et les rubans._


----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2016)

en 2017 vous votez pour moi.

MAKE FRANCE GREAT AGAIN!!!

MAKE FRANCE GREAT AGAIN!!!!

Allez, tous en choeur:

MAKE FRANCE GREAT AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

@ romuald

_image et rosbif language_ en français ça donne ceci je crois bien :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

bon revenons à l'actualité française ou l'art de faire croire que "ça va mieux" alors qu'il n'en est rien :

http://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...d-emploi-au-plus-haut-depuis-neuf-ans-4602449


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> @ romuald
> 
> _image et rosbif language_ en français ça donne ceci je crois bien :



'bécile


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2016)

patlek a dit:


> en 2017 vous votez pour moi.
> 
> MAKE FRANCE GREAT AGAIN!!!
> 
> ...


Je crois que le slogan est déjà pris (en français).


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2016)

Ça m'énerve ce truc (je sais, m'en faut pas beaucoup) : une femme présidente.

Comme si c'était une fin en soi. C'est d'un sexisme. Une femme sera élue quand elle se sera montrée plus convaincante que son adversaire, homme ou femme.

Ils ont élu un soi-disant noir. À part ça, pas sûr qu'il ait apporté grand chose au pays. Globalement, il a été moins bon que Clinton et sur la politique étrangère, il a été pire que Carter. Il a eu tellement d'aura que la candidate qu'il a soutenu comme un forcené a été battue à plates coutures.

Il y a eu assez de femmes aux responsabilités dans le monde pour comprendre aujourd'hui que ce n'est un gage de rien.


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2016)

Moi, j'attends un candidat trisomique, car là, ça serait une vraie avancée pour la visibilité des minorités handicapées 

Au pire, je peux me contenter d'un cul-de-jatte.


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça m'énerve ce truc (je sais, m'en faut pas beaucoup) : une femme présidente.
> 
> Comme si c'était une fin en soi. C'est d'un sexisme. Une femme sera élue quand elle se sera montrée plus convaincante que son adversaire, homme ou femme.
> 
> ...


Que ce soit un gage de rien, c'est certain.

On ne peut pas dire toutefois que l'on croule sous le nombre d'expériences de pouvoir exercé à ce niveau par des femmes. Intéressons nous un instant à l'Europe : Theresa May n'est que la deuxième femme à être PM au Royaume-Uni ; en France il n'y a pas eu de présidente et qu'une seule femme première ministre (même en incluant l'époque où l'on disait président du Conseil) ; en Allemagne, il me semble qu'Angela Merkel est la première chancelière du pays ; aucune femme à la tête du gouvernement italien ; pas davantage en Espagne ou aux Pays-Bas ; etc. Si on doit dresser, pour l'Europe, la liste des femmes ayant effectivement dirigé un état, cette liste sera un peu courte.

Alors certes, le genre ne garantit rien sur la qualité de la prestation à venir. L'ennui est que le genre semble empêcher la nomination ou l'élection donc le retour sur ces expériences reste limité lui aussi.


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2016)

Je ne pense pas que Hillary Clinton n’a pas été élue parce que c'était une femme. Je pense tout simplement qu'elle avait trop de casseroles. Et puis, le Front National ne s'est jamais aussi bien porté que depuis que Marine Le Pen est à sa tête. Sauf que ça reste le front national, il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'avec les idées véhiculées ça ne passe pas immédiatement.

Si un jour une femme, compétente, se présente, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne serait pas élue. Mais ce sera dur, car des hommes compétents, il y en a aussi beaucoup, et certains rament pour se faire élire alors que leur programme n'est pas si mauvais, voir meilleur que la plupart des candidats. Il suffit de voir François Bayrou, qui a nettement moins de casseroles que la plupart des présidentiables actuels, mais qui n'arrive pas à soulever les foules.

Bref, ce n'est pas si simple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

Allez, je commence à faire campagne pour Michelle Obama ... Quoi, on me dit qu'elle est trop diplômée, trop intelligente pour réussir en politique aux USA ? Qu'elle est l'archétype des "élites" exécrées ? Qu'il lui est arrivée de mentir ?

Rien à dire, Cratès, sur d'éventuelles frasques sexuelles de son époux, toi qui est généralement bien renseigné ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

Mais mon candidat préféré, c'était lui ...






Interrogé (à l'époque de Bush, je crois) sur ce qui le différenciait du Président en fonction, il avait répondu : "moi, je travaille beaucoup plus " .....


Cela dit, en tant qu'employeur (il salariait ses musiciens, les embauchait ... les virait ..  (cas unique dans la musique rock), je suis bien conscient qu'il n'était pas une figure "de gauche" ..... (il trouvait toujours que ses musiciens étaient des flemmards qui  ne lui en donnaient pas pour son argent ...)


----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2016)

Moi, je vote Clinton.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2016)

umrk a dit:


> Mais mon candidat préféré, c'était lui ...



Un clown ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2016)

Des promesses électorales disparaissent du site de campagne de Trump

Flûte, je commençais juste à m'amuser. V'là Trump qui rentre dans le rang.

Si ça se trouve, il finira par se révéler un second Reagan ; le vrai, pas le fantasmé : Reagan n'est pas celui que vous croyez

Ou pas…


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2016)

Bof.

Pas un article dès plus pertinents. Il oublie beaucoup de choses comme la crise des Euro-missiles. Reagan était beaucoup plus complexe que ses détracteurs ou ses thuriféraires le présentent, mais sa position peu se résumer très simplement par un bon vieux principe : on ne négocie pas quand on est en position de faiblesse. Les gens ont oublié ce qu'était l'Union Soviétique au début des années 80, la brutalité imbécile d'un Brejnev ou d'un Andropov. Reagan était un escroc diplomatique. D'une espèce qu'on avait jamais vu et qu'on est pas près de revoir. Il a vendu la guerre sans jamais la livrer.

Par ailleurs, faire de Obama un nouveau Reagan.  

D'accord, l'article date de 2010, mais enfin… Obama c'est pire que Carter. Défions-nous des prêcheurs armés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

Ce n'est pas le jugement de détail sur tel aspect de la politique ou de la personnalité de Reagan qui m'intéressait, mais je me souviens bien des réactions et soit-disant « analyses » d'une partie de la presse à sa première élection. Il y a un parallèle avec le cas de Trump, les jugements à l'emporte-pièce portés sur un personnage que l'on n'aborde que par le biais de clichés, ou dont on prend tous les trollages au premier degré, soit par paresse, soit parce que l'on trouve un intérêt particulier à en faire la Bête de l'Apocalypse.


----------



## patlek (11 Novembre 2016)

Faut quand meme avouer que Trump il est "spécial"

Pourrait y avoir pire... Si trump décédait, il a un vice président qui prendrait sa place, qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le jugement de détail sur tel aspect de la politique ou de la personnalité de Reagan qui m'intéressait, mais je me souviens bien des réactions et soit-disant « analyses » d'une partie de la presse à sa première élection. Il y a un parallèle avec le cas de Trump, les jugements à l'emporte-pièce portés sur un personnage que l'on n'aborde que par le biais de clichés, ou dont on prend tous les trollages au premier degré, soit par paresse, soit parce que l'on trouve un intérêt particulier à en faire la Bête de l'Apocalypse.




Le parallèle est tentant, bien sûr ... (d'autant plus qu'ils ont été tous les deux démocrates pendant une partie de leur carrière !).

Mais il ne tient pas, car tous ceux qui ont ricané au moment de l'élection de Reagan oubliaient qu'il avait une réelle expérience politique, en tant qu'ex-président du syndicat des acteurs, puis, gouverneur de Californie, ce qui n'est pas rien. Rien de comparable dans le cas de Trump, dont l'expérience politique est totalement nulle ..

Maintenant, réécrire l'histoire en faisant de Reagan une espèce de pacifiste, franchement ...

Il a cautionné des manoeuvres militaires (notamment aériennes) très agressives aux frontières de la Russie, qui auraient pu très mal se terminer, ainsi que l'assassinat de Olaf Palme , premier ministre suédois, ce qui n'est pas rien  !, au seul motif qu'il était engagé dans une politique de détente  avec les russes .....

Mais cela ne sert à rien de parler des opinions de Reagan : comme tout bon acteur, il se contentait de réciter le texte qu'on avait préparé pour lui (avec beaucoup de talent, d'ailleurs ...).

Je pense que c'est Mitterrand qui l'a le mieux décrit, en lui reconnaissant (je ne me souviens plus de ses paroles exactes) "des capacités intellectuelles limitées, mais malgré tout un fond de bon sens et de pragmatisme"


J'ai retrouvé les termes exacts :

Le sentiment de François Mitterrand sur Reagan est positif : « Il est chaleureux, sympathique, d’un abord agréable. C’est un homme de bonne volonté qui a une idéologie simple…on peut toujours débattre avec lui. Reagan, je l’ai trouvé comme il est : habité de certitudes. Américain typique, il n’est pas très exportable ».

Une critique sans concession tout de même lors du difficile sommet de Williamsburg : « Son étroitesse d’esprit est évidente. Cet homme n’a que quelques disques qui tournent et retournent dans sa tête ».

Je pense que Trump (et sa campagne l'a bien montré) est infiniment plus dangereux, car il représente une Amérique raciste, intolérante, dont il flatte les pires travers, et qui donc se sentira pousser des ailes ..... Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir ressenti la même chose, ou d'avoir eu les mêmes craintes,  lors de l'élection de Reagan ....


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2016)

Olof Palme sur le dos de Reagan. Et puis quoi encore ? Il a fait tirer sur Jean-Paul II ?

Olof Palme a été assassiné en 1986, lors du deuxième mandat de Reagan, en pleine détente gorbatchevienne.

On ne sait pas qui a assassiné Olof Palme. Cela n'a jamais été revendiqué. On n'a d'ailleurs pas compris l'intérêt de la chose à l'époque et encore aujourd'hui on a du mal à cerner à qui a profité le crime.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

umrk :

Je n'ai jamais rien lu ou entendu quoi que ce soit de profond venant de Mitterrand. L'idée de le considérer comme un juge pertinent de la valeur intellectuelle d'autrui ne m'a jamais effleuré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> umrk :
> 
> Je n'ai jamais rien lu ou entendu quoi que ce soit de profond venant de Mitterrand. L'idée de le considérer comme un juge pertinent de la valeur intellectuelle d'autrui ne m'a jamais effleuré.



Bon, ceci met fin de façon permanente à nos échanges. Je m'étais fait une fausse idée de toi, visiblement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

L'opposition de nos jugements sur Attali ne suffisait donc pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

umrk a dit:


> Bon, ceci met fin de façon permanente à nos échanges. Je m'étais fait une fausse idée de toi, visiblement.



dis nous umrk t'est tontondolâtre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> umrk :
> quoi que ce soit de profond venant de Mitterrand



si ! si ! la mitte l'a mise bien profond à la classe ouvrière. 
les métallurgistes lorrains ne l'ont pas oublié.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

Nous sommes le 11 novembre. On commémore la fin d'une ignoble boucherie. Mais ce n'est pas que cela.

« Domeyer se heurta à un territorial français à la barbe de fleuve qui à sa sommation : "Rendez-vous !", répliqua avec fureur : "Ah non !" et se jeta sur lui. Au cours d’un duel acharné, Domeyer lui tira un coup de pistolet à travers la gorge et dut, comme moi, revenir sans prisonniers. » 

Ernst Jünger, _Orages d'acier_, Paris, Gallimard, Bibliothèque de la Pléïade, 2008, p. 173.​Chérir la paix ne devrait pas nous conduire à oublier la valeur de ce « Ah non ! ».


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2016)

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas, l'infanterie territoriale était composée d'hommes jugés dans un premier temps trop âgés pour le front (37-45 ans). On leur attribuait les gardes des places fortes, les travaux de terrassement, la logistique, etc. À Verdun, ce furent eux qui subirent l'assaut allemand au fort de Douaumont en février 1916.

Personnellement, je commémorerais l'armistice dans deux ans. Là, ça fait cent-ans que mon bataillon se faisait massacrer et re-massacrer au gré des batailles. L'année 1916 fut pourrie, l'année suivante ne vaudrait guère mieux. Et puis ces beaux discours sur la paix alors qu'on balance des bombes sur la gueule des gens à travers le monde.

@Cratès
Je me suis procuré le journal du général Buat. Un document passionnant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

2016, c'est aussi l'année où l'on a adopté du Heckler & Koch pour remplacer les Famas :







Le pays qui a fabriqué le premier fusil à poudre sans fumée ne dispose même plus d'une industrie armurière digne de ce nom.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

https://www.upr.fr/actualite/pourquoi-leuro-est-condamne


https://www.upr.fr/actualite/le-graphique-qui-affole-les-europeistes-target-2-le-retour


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2016)

umrk a dit:


> https://www.upr.fr/actualite/pourquoi-leuro-est-condamne
> 
> 
> https://www.upr.fr/actualite/le-graphique-qui-affole-les-europeistes-target-2-le-retour


C'est là, qu'il faut dire "Ah Non !" ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est là, qu'il faut dire "Ah Non !" ?


Chais pas.
Par contre c'est la que je dis 'ras la casquette de ces liens abscons balancés sans explications comme si on devait être experts en tout'
D'une je comprends rien au truc, j'ai lâché au bout de deux lignes.
De deux j'aimerai en savoir un peu plus sur l'UPR histoire de me faire une idée sur l'objectivité du truc.
y'a des boules rouges© qui se perdent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2016)

bon bon bon

on a causé trump, reagan etc. mais n'oublions pas la sagesse de michel pour ce qui est de nos relations avec les ricains :






michel ou la vérité historique indiscutable !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> n'oublions pas la sagesse de michel pour ce qui est de nos relations avec les ricains



J'suis fatigué moi… Un moment, j'ai cru qu'en bon gaullo-communiste tu parlais de Michel Debré.   



Romuald a dit:


> j'aimerai en savoir un peu plus sur l'UPR histoire de me faire une idée sur l'objectivité du truc.



L'UPR, c'est une sorte de secte très gaullo mais pas communiste du tout. Plutôt gaullo-psychorigide. Des gens honnêtes et inoffensifs par ailleurs, mais qui ont tendance à jeter l'anathème, via leur gourou, sur tout ce qui n'est pas eux. Des sortes de mormons du gaullisme…

Donc oui, tu avais deviné : c'est de la propagande politique. De bonne qualité et bien informée, mais de la propagande quand même, raison pour laquelle j'évite de me documenter chez eux, bien que je me réfère souvent aux mêmes sources.

Il y a par ailleurs un fil sur le thème « Où va l'Europe ? » où ces liens auraient peut-être été plus à leur place.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

on se demande alors bien pourquoi le membre de l'UPR qu'est umrk soit si admiratif de la mitte...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> on se demande alors bien pourquoi le membre de l'UPR qu'est umrk soit si admiratif de la mitte...



Une crise d'attalisme, peut-être ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> on se demande alors bien pourquoi le membre de l'UPR qu'est umrk soit si admiratif de la mitte...


On peut aussi ne pas aimer quelqu'un et lui reconnaitre quand même des qualités... Le blanc, le noir, et (beaucoup plus que) 50 nuances de gris au milieu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> On peut aussi ne pas aimer quelqu'un et lui reconnaitre quand même des qualités...



C'est exactement mon cas concernant Mitterrand. Je ne l'aime pas, j'estime que son rôle historique a été néfaste, mais je lui reconnais des qualités. C'était un homme intelligent. Mais pas exceptionnellement intelligent à mon avis. L'ériger en oracle de la politique, en faire un visionnaire de l'histoire ou un juge infaillible de la valeur de ses contemporains me semble tout à fait excessif, que ce soit au regard de ses décisions, ou de ses réflexions. Bien sûr, si l'on n'a que Sarkozy ou Giscard d'Estaing en ligne de mire, et que l'on est avant tout sensible à l'habilité des manœuvres de politique intérieure, on peut bien ériger Mitterrand en canon de l'intelligence politique.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2016)

T'es dur avec VGE. Même s'il s'est perdu dans l'exercice du pouvoir, il a toujours été un fin analyste politique et son intelligence n'a jamais été remise en cause. Même aujourd'hui, il reste plus lucide que bien des gens.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2016)

Il faut en rire :
http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentiell...a-hillary-clinton-11-11-2016-2082487_3121.php


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> et que l'on est avant tout sensible à l'habilité des manœuvres de politique intérieure, on peut bien ériger Mitterrand en canon de l'intelligence politique.


Intelligence ou machiavélisme ? Car, en tant qu'homme pas vraiment de gauche, s'affirmer socialiste pour accéder au pouvoir parce que c'est bouché à droite, on peut se poser la question . Pas pour rien qu'on le surnommait le Florentin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es dur avec VGE. Même s'il s'est perdu dans l'exercice du pouvoir, il a toujours été un fin analyste politique et son intelligence n'a jamais été remise en cause. Même aujourd'hui, il reste plus lucide que bien des gens.



J'ai peut-être été un peu sévère pour lui, car il m'est effectivement arrivé d'être impressionné par la justesse de certaines de ses analyses. Mais il a toujours été très irrégulier : parfois très pertinent, parfois totalement à côté de la plaque. L'emprunt Giscard indexé sur l'or n'était pas exactement une bonne idée, pour rester dans l'euphémisme. La montée des cours de l'or et surtout la dépréciation du Franc (l'emprunt était libellé en dollars) n'étaient pas des phénomènes absolument inenvisageables sur une période de quinze ans… Sa réponse récente à Stiglitz sur la question de l'euro était vraiment à côté de la plaque : il persiste à présenter comme indispensables des solutions de mise en commun de la dette dont les Allemands ne voudront jamais, comme ils l'ont fait savoir avec suffisamment de constance, et invite la France à respecter des contraintes européennes de déficit qui ne peuvent que nous enfoncer dans la récession. Giscard est le type de l'intellectuel qui donne tort au réel lorsqu'il contredit ses théories. Cela n'empêche pas qu'il soit parfois très bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> On peut aussi ne pas aimer quelqu'un et lui reconnaitre quand même des qualités... Le blanc, le noir, et (beaucoup plus que) 50 nuances de gris au milieu



pas faux.
ainsi je vois quand mème en jean vincent placé un futur phare de l'humanité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Cela n'empêche pas qu'il soit parfois très bon.



oui et surtout à la chasse ! mais beaucoup moins à l'accordéon !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> pas faux.
> ainsi je vois quand mème en jean vincent placé un futur phare de l'humanité.


Avec une lampe torche plantée dans le cul ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

les promesses n'engagent vraiment que ceux qui les écoutent (ou y croient - je sais pu) :

http://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/et...ansition-et-met-de-l-eau-dans-son-vin-4606825


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> pas faux.
> ainsi je vois quand mème en jean vincent placé un futur phare de l'humanité.



Cette ironie masque mal que tu es juste jaloux de sa réussite en fait : il a vendu 326 exemplaires de son livre en deux mois et eu une aventure avec une intellectuelle raffinée de la trempe de Cécile Duflot.

*Et tu peux pas en dire autant !!! *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Cette ironie masque mal que tu es juste jaloux de sa réussite en fait : il a vendu 326 exemplaires de son livre en deux mois et eu une aventure avec une intellectuelle raffinée de la trempe de Cécile Duflot.
> 
> *Et tu peux pas en dire autant !!! *



Ce à quoi il faut ajouter qu'il est également sous-ministre de je ne sais plus quoi. Et ça, ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

et en plus il se fait engueuler par un tennisman suisse pendant un match parce qu'il peut pas s'empêcher de jacasser !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2016)

Pour Gattaz, la France est un pays « communiste » et la Chine… « libéral » ! 

« Ils n'ont rien appris, ni rien oublié » (Talleyrand).


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2016)

Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne


Vite ! À l'asile le pépé.

La bonne nouvelle, comme le fait remarquer la dame, c'est qu'il n'a aucune chance d'être Président de la République.

Raah ! Tous ces cons qui veulent détruire, et détruire encore. Ils n'ont jamais rien bâti et ne bâtirons jamais rien. Les wahhabites sont parmi nous.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vite ! À l'asile le pépé.


J'aurai plutôt tendance à dire 'coupez leur(*) le micro'. Ce genre de déclaration alakon c'est pour faire le buzz, y'a vraiment pas de quoi polémiquer.

(*) 'leur' et pas 'lui' car il est hélas loin d'être seul dans son cas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2016)

les américains sont peut ètre encore plus attachés à versailles que les français.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2016)

en fait trump est un grand pote et de longue date du couple clinton :

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...3.html?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=exchange

les clinton ont assisté à son mariage en 2005.

ce qui prouve que les campagnes électorales sont des attrape gogos.

me fait penser aux célèbres déclarations de feu georges frèche :
_« Des gens intelligents, il y en a 5 à 6 % ; moi je fais campagne auprès des cons. »_
ou encore :
_« Dans ma carrière, j'ai fait trois campagnes intelligentes où je parlais aux gens d'emploi, d'économie, d'investissements, et je les ai perdues. Et j'ai fait vingt-sept campagnes rigolotes, à raconter des blagues de cul, et je les ai toutes gagnées. »_
(source : article sur le bonhomme dans wikipedia)

on a bien la classe politique qu'on mérite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> en fait trump est un grand pote et de longue date du couple clinton :
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...3.html?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=exchange



« il fait tout pour ne pas serrer la main de ceux qu'il rencontrent » : j'ai failli stopper ma lecture à cet endroit. Je sais bien que ça s'appelle _L'Express_, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour qu'ils écrivent (ou traduisent ?) à toute vitesse et sans se relire.

Par ailleurs, le fait que les Clinton aient fréquenté les Trump ne signifie pas qu'ils étaient amis, mais membres du même milieu. Ce n'est pas propre au monde politique. L'endogamie des élites à peu à voir avec les sentiments.


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2016)

L'endogamie des élites à peu à voir avec les sentiments.


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2016)

Avant même l'arrivée des secours, ils ont vu le TGV plonger dans l'eau et les premières victimes sortir du train.

Le rédacteur de l'article mérite une médaille, mais laquelle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2016)

Celle de l'anticipation...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2016)

La vraie raison des invasions viking : le manque de femmes (article en anglais)

C'est la thèse – déjà évoquée par des auteurs médiévaux – qu'a proposée une équipe de chercheurs dans la revue _Evolution & Human Behaviour_, en vue d'expliquer l'essor des raids viking entre le VIIIe et le XIe s. La pratique de la polygamie par l'élite sociale aurait laissé les hommes du commun en manque de femmes. D'où la tentation de s'en procurer au loin, ou de piller outre-mer les richesses permettant d'améliorer son statut social au pays et d'y trouver ainsi plus facilement à se marier.

Comme le dit le vieux proverbe scandinave :

_Si des bonnes femmes tu veux être le King
Faut pas hésiter : deviens donc viking !  _​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2016)

cratès devient aussi catastrophique que moi question calembours débiles : il progresse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Par ailleurs, le fait que les Clinton aient fréquenté les Trump ne signifie pas qu'ils étaient amis, mais membres du même milieu. Ce n'est pas propre au monde politique. L'endogamie des élites à peu à voir avec les sentiments.



t'as raison sur cette histoire de copinage mais pour le reste je vais ressortir l'une des rares expressions coco passée à la postérité :
_blanc bonnet, bonnet blanc._

et après viens pas me dire que mes choix lexicaux sont guidés par moscou !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> cratès devient aussi catastrophique que moi question calembours débiles : il progresse !


T'as raison, c'est un peu léger, il aurait pu dire : "_deviens donc vite king ! "_
Attention, double calembourg...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2016)

Étonnante presse française en ce moment : à les lire, non content d'avoir été élu, il faudrait aussi que Donald Trump leur demande l'autorisation d'être président des États-Unis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> cratès devient aussi catastrophique que moi question calembours débiles : il progresse !



Tu veux dire que je ne t'arrive pas encore à la cheville avec mes jeux de mots laids ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as raison, c'est un peu léger, il aurait pu dire : "_deviens donc vite king ! "_



Ne confondons pas vitesse et précipitation, « viking »  et « king des vits », nonobstant l'hypothèse exprimée dans _Evolution & Human Behavior_ relativement à la quête éperdue de femmes des Nordiques…


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> mes jeux de mots laids ?


Boby Lapointe©, tu pourrais au moins lui rendre hommage !


			
				Boby a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire un tube de toilette
> En chantant sur cet air bête
> Avec des jeux de mots laids
> Il faut pondre des couplets


La suite ici


----------



## patlek (14 Novembre 2016)

Rencontre au sommet

http://www.liberation.fr/direct/element/_51513/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Boby Lapointe©, tu pourrais au moins lui rendre hommage !



Avec le plus grand plaisir, si je m'étais souvenu qu'il convenait de lui en attribuer la paternité. Mais il est probable qu'aucun jeu de mots ne peut prétendre être totalement inédit.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne



http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...lles-lettre-ouverte-a-jean-michel-aphatie.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2016)

une fumée le truc de jean michel aplati (du bulbe).

c'est déja oublié


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Rencontre au sommet
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/direct/element/_51513/



mais que s'est-il passé pour que ce soit les hyper privilégiés et les milliardaires qui passent désormais pour les soutiens de la "cause du peuple" ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2016)

On se clame et on boit frais à Saint-Tropez

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-37921356


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> mais que s'est-il passé pour que ce soit les hyper privilégiés et les milliardaires qui passent désormais pour les soutiens de la "cause du peuple" ?



Pas compliqué, faut causer "homme de la rue", faire simple, voire simpliste.

Surtout, au grand jamais, rentrer dans ce qui apparaitrait"technique", c' est l' erreur fatale. Surtout, pas de détail, aucun!!!
Ignorer par exemple, tout ce qui est "accord internationaux", au pire, si on te les évoque, pas compliqué, tu les rétorques d' un revers de la manche!! Pas compliqué, ni une ni deux! Faut pas faire chier.
D' ailleurs, c' est comme çà que je compte mener ma campagne.

MAKE FRANCE GREAT AGAIN!!!!

(Allez, tous en choeur ,bourré d'enthousiasme libérateur, avec moi)

MAKE FRANCE GREAT AGAIN!!!!!!!







YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2016)

Sinon pour moi, trump, il ne ressemble pas a reagann, mais il ressemble a sarkozy.

Le coté bling bling (il n' y a qu' a voir la tronche de la porte(!!!); les formule envoyées "comme çà vient" "vous en avez marre de cette racaille, on va vous karchérizer tout çà" (Ce qui peut aussi rassurer, sarkozy, assez vite, tout le monde en a eut marre et n' attendait qu'une chose pour le virer, la prochaine élection)


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2016)

Ne vous cassez pas la tête du comment du pourquoi, la réponse est là :
https://unodieuxconnard.com/2016/11/09/le-candidat/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Sinon pour moi, trump, il ne ressemble pas a reagann, mais il ressemble a sarkozy.
> 
> Le coté bling bling (il n' y a qu' a voir la tronche de la porte(!!!); les formule envoyées "comme çà vient" "vous en avez marre de cette racaille, on va vous karchérizer tout çà" (Ce qui peut aussi rassurer, sarkozy, assez vite, tout le monde en a eut marre et n' attendait qu'une chose pour le virer, la prochaine élection)



sauf que trump est vraiment beaucoup beaucoup plus riche que sarko qui disait d'ailleurs de lui mème : "je suis riche depuis que j'ai épousé ma femme" c'est à dire carla bruni, riche héritière d'une très riche famille industrielle italienne.


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2016)

Sarkozy, sans être milliardaire, il habitait / habite Neuilly, sans doute pas ans un 3 pièces HLM, je ne pense pas que pour autant qu'il ne soit pas milliardaire, on puisse le qualifier de "pauvre", ni meme le comparer a un "français moyen" question revenu, et ce, y compris avant "carla"
(Il parait que depuis qu'il a épousé Carla, il a Bruni" (Je le copyright!!!!, il est a moi!!! moi aussi, je peux faire des jeux de mots laids!!!! (non mais!!!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2016)

insolite et intéressant : le code couleur.

pourquoi le camp démocrate US portait-il du violet après la défaite ?

http://www.liberation.fr/planete/20...u-violet-pour-son-discours-de-defaite_1528241

par exemple dans l'église catholique le violet des habits liturgiques est utilisé pour l'avent, le carème et les funérailles comme symbole de l'attente et du passage :
http://croire.la-croix.com/Definitions/Lexique/Liturgie/Les-couleurs-liturgiques

en comparaison la symbolique des couleurs en chine :
http://www.signe-chinois.com/le-symbolisme-des-couleurs-en-chine

 extrait d'un autre site sur la symbolique du violet en chine :
*Le violet 紫色*
_

Le violet a une forte symbolique en Chine, la valeur de la sagesse. Cela remonterait a l’époque des empereurs ou les conseillers du roi était vêtu de violet, puis tous les sages de Chine se sont mis a cette couleur lui donnant cette caractéristique de sagesse. Cette couleur est aussi la marque de la puissance._

(source : http://www.marketing-chine.com/analyse-marketing/la-symbolique-des-couleurs-en-chinois )


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2016)

Moi, je n' aime pas le violet; vous savez que chez les violets, il y a des ultras?

(Et pof! deuxième jeu de mots laids!)


----------



## usurp (15 Novembre 2016)

Il est temps de mettre à jour


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2016)

usurp a dit:


> Il est temps de mettre à jour


Bien fait !

Z'ont qu'à reste à Apple Music. Ça casse rien.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> mais que s'est-il passé pour que ce soit les hyper privilégiés et les milliardaires qui passent désormais pour les soutiens de la "cause du peuple" ?



Faudrait poser la question à la Marine, elle a probablement une idée sur le sujet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2016)

Mouton tueur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2016)

échec d'un bar à chats à bergerac :

http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/11/16/amer-il-ferme-le-bar-a-chats-et-quitte-la-ville-2570261-1733.php

il est vrai que pour attirer une certaine clientèle plus nombreuse (et masculine) un "bar à chattes" aurait sans doute mieux marché ! 
(ok je sors...)


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2016)

Oh ! Ben ça alors...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2016)

rassure moi : y a bien que ces fourbes de chinetoques pour faire ça. 
ça n'arriverait jamais chez nous n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ça n'arriverait jamais chez nous n'est ce pas ?


Aucun risque : tout le monde sait que le chinois est fourbe, l'allemand belliqueux, l'italien voleur, l'espagnol gnol et le portugais gai. Le français, lui, est raleur. A-t-on jamais vu un raleur poser des backdoor ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2016)

l'espagnol est pauvre mais fier !


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Aucun risque : tout le monde sait que le chinois est fourbe, l'allemand belliqueux, l'italien voleur, l'espagnol gnol et le portugais gai. Le français, lui, est raleur. A-t-on jamais vu un raleur poser des backdoor ?


Le français est r*â*leur, en effet (et peut-être un peu xénophobe, aussi).
Et ce fil en est la parfaite illustration, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> l'espagnol est pauvre mais fier !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Le français est r*â*leur, en effet (et peut-être un peu xénophobe, aussi).
> Et ce fil en est la parfaite illustration, n'est-il pas ?


Non, le Français n'a rien contre les étrangers tant qu'ils restent chez eux en dehors des périodes touristiques.

Le Français préfère simplement les étrangers français, comme Marie Curie et Guillaume Apolinaire, Manuel Valls constituant pour beaucoup l'exception du genre, comme en son temps le Cardinal Mazarin.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2016)

Rien ne se perd, disait un Fermier Général :
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...r-la-base-des-panama-papers_5032691_3234.html


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2016)

Le diaporama d'horreur du jour


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2016)

ah ces deux la.

on parle d'une maladie génétique qui fait trop pousser les os, de prise d'hormones de croissance, de traitements qu'ils prendraient pour vivre plus longtemps que la moyenne et qui auraient eu cet effet etc.
finalement ça leur fait de la pub et ils jouent à donf du mystère.


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ah ces deux la.
> 
> on parle d'une maladie génétique qui fait trop pousser les os, de prise d'hormones de croissance, de traitements qu'ils prendraient pour vivre plus longtemps que la moyenne et qui auraient eu cet effet etc.
> finalement ça leur fait de la pub et ils jouent à donf du mystère.


Nan. C'est des bruits pour cacher que ce sont des extraterrestres.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Novembre 2016)

Ils ont l'air d'avoir chopé la même saloperie que Mickey Rourke !

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fashion-sense-quirky-camouflage-trousers.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2016)

Alors, les filles, heureuses ?

Je rappelle que, le 28 octobre, L’Arabie saoudite, l’Egypte, la Chine, l’Irak, le Rwanda et Cuba ont été élus pour siéger pendant trois ans au Conseil des droits de l’homme des Nations unies. La Russie a été écartée.  OUF ! Sa présence aurait vraiment été inacceptable aux côtés de ces grandes démocraties humanistes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Je rappelle que, le 28 octobre, L’Arabie saoudite, l’Egypte, la Chine, l’Irak, le Rwanda et Cuba ont été élus pour siéger pendant trois ans au Conseil des* droits de l’homme* des Nations unies. La Russie a été écartée.  OUF ! Sa présence aurait vraiment été inacceptable aux côtés de ces grandes démocraties humanistes.



ben tu l'as dit : droits de l'homme.
manquerait plus que les droits de la femme. et puis quoi encore ? 

bah : qu'attendre du machin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> bah : qu'attendre du machin ?



Je pardonne (presque) à l'ONU pour la Chine. Parce qu'en Chine, même les moyens de répression ont un côté fun.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2016)

Steve Wozniak like this.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2016)

Une vision intéressante du vote américain par le NYT (qui n'oublie pas pour autant de rappeler que Clinton l'a emporté en nombre de voix) :

*The Two Americas of 2016*


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> qui n'oublie pas pour autant de rappeler que Clinton l'a emporté en nombre de voix


Ce qui dans un tel scrutin indirect n'a aucune pertinence.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Novembre 2016)

_Techniquement_ oui. Maintenant, que penser de la légitimité de ce type de scrutin, alors ?


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2016)

Bon, alors...

Le brexit, mais non, c' est le remain qui va gagner, c' est sur.

Clinton devait gagner l' élection US, c'était impossible qu'elle perde, trump avait trop de retard dans les sondages, etc... 
Gagnant; tump

On avait affaire a un duel sarko / juppé. Juppé va gagner, c'est certains, non, ce serait sarko, il y a un vote caché sarko, etc....
Gagnant: fillon

2017, ce serat un duel fn / droite, la droite va gagner, c' est sur, c' est acquis, etc...
Ben en fait, si hollande se pointe, il a toutes ses chances, vu que les pronostics ne fonctionnent jamais.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> _Techniquement_ oui. Maintenant, que penser de la légitimité de ce type de scrutin, alors ?


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> _Techniquement_ oui. Maintenant, que penser de la légitimité de ce type de scrutin, alors ?


Pour moi, la légitimité serait remise en question si le scrutin s'était mal déroulé ou si les règles en avaient été modifiées _a posteriori_. Or la règle du jeu était connue et acceptée des participants _avant_ que le scrutin n'ait lieu, il n'y a donc pas de problème.

Ce n'est pas comme si ce genre de situation était inconnue, d'ailleurs (genre Al Gore _vs._ George W. Bush) et, sachant cela, les partisans de Clinton n'avaient qu'à se mobiliser davantage : dans les 50% d'électeurs possibles qui n'ont pas voté, il devait bien y avoir des gens en faveur de Clinton : ils n'avaient qu'à se déplacer. Ils ont peut-être cru les sondages qui donnaient Hillary Clinton élue dans un fauteuil.

Si les Étazuniens considèrent que le mode de scrutin est mauvais ou obsolète, ils n'ont qu'à le changer _pour la prochaine fois_.



patlek a dit:


> Bon, alors...
> 
> Le brexit, mais non, c' est le remain qui va gagner, c' est sur.
> 
> ...


Mon feeling est que, si ses opposants ne se démènent pas, c'est Marine le Pen qui sera élue (première) Présidente de la République : le FN, c'est tendance et il n'est même plus vu comme le diable. Il ne faudra pas venir pleurnicher après son élection : nous sommes prévenus.


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> _Techniquement_ oui. Maintenant, que penser de la légitimité de ce type de scrutin, alors ?


On nous rebat les oreilles avec “les valeurs de la Démocratie”. Ce sont ces mêmes démocrates autoproclamés qui n’acceptent pas le vote de ceux qui ne votent pas comme eux. Pour se justifier ils qualifient les autres de “populistes”, mais ne sont-ils pas eux-mêmes des "démocratophobes" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> _Techniquement_ oui. Maintenant, que penser de la légitimité de ce type de scrutin, alors ?



Les cartes du NYT – qui ne peut pas être soupçonné d'être un soutien de Trump – montrent justement que la légitimité du nombre totale de bulletins n'est pas la seule à prendre en compte : Trump a été élu par moins d'Américains ; mais le vote pro-Trump est plus représentatif de la diversité des territoires qui composent les États-Unis d'Amérique. Je ne dis pas que Trump est plus légitime, mais que l'élection de Clinton aurait aussi pu poser un problème de légitimité. Il aurait seulement été d'une autre nature.

Peut-être aussi faut-il encore et encore rappeler les effets de la logique du système électoral américain : « The Winner takes it all » signifie que le vainqueur dans un État emporte la totalité de ses grands électeurs, à supposer même qu'il ne dispose que d'une voix d'avance. Être brillant second n'a aucun intérêt. Le résultat est que le candidat qui se sait perdant d'avance dans un État acquis traditionnellement au parti adverse ne prend même pas la peine d'y faire campagne. Trump n'a quasiment rien fait en Californie par exemple. Son score y est donc logiquement assez misérable. De ce point de vue, la concentration géographique du vote démocrate a eu un effet d'auto-renforcement : l'adversaire sait qu'il est perdant dans tel État ; donc il n'y fait pas vraiment campagne (cela coûte cher et il préfère mettre le paquet sur les « Swing States ») ; donc sa défaite est encore plus cinglante que s'il avait fait quelques meetings, ce qui déforme en sa défaveur le bilan du vote populaire. Un candidat qui a des électeurs un peu partout, mais rarement en nombre écrasant, est désavantagé à ce jeu. C'est exactement ce qui est arrivé à Trump dans plusieurs États.


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Mon feeling est que, si ses opposants ne se démènent pas, c'est Marine le Pen qui sera élue (première) Présidente de la République : le FN, c'est tendance et il n'est même plus vu comme le diable. Il ne faudra pas venir pleurnicher après son élection : nous sommes prévenus.



Moi, j' écoute les experts... Les experts qui avait  prévu , anticipé, tout; que le brexit n' allait pas gagner, qu'on pouvait dormir tranquille, que c' était plié, clinton l' emportait à l'aise, les mains dans les poches, que on avait affaire a un duel sarkozy/juppé, si c' était pas l' un, c' était l'autre: indéniablement.

Alors moi, j' écoute les experts.... et je suis super heureux!!!!! Les experts affirment que la gauche ne sera pas au second tour de 2017. Alors: Putain!!! Ouf!!!!! Je super content!!!!!. Et hollande, il doit être super heureux, les experts disent qu'il ne gagnera pas, et fera un scores minable, il doit jubiler!!!!.

Sinon, a ce niveau d' expertise, moi, je suis un super expert (Je passe mon temps a me tromper sur tout, c' est moi qui devrait être sur les plateaux télé!!!)


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> _Techniquement_ oui. Maintenant, que penser de la légitimité de ce type de scrutin, alors ?



Comme Bompi, la règle a été respectée et la partie jouée par tous les candidats. C'est la Constitution qui définit les règles dans une démocratie et pas l'humeur du temps. Là est la légitimité.

Ce que je trouve spécieux c'est de revendiquer un vote "populaire" qui n'existe pas.

En Californie, Mme Clinton a fait 64 % des voix, mais cet État étant acquis aux Démocrates, on peut douter de la mobilisation des Républicains. Parallèlement, au Texas, les Républicains l'ont majoritairement emporté et les Démocrates ne se sont pas non plus expressément mobilisés. De fait, la participation a été dans ces deux États en dessous des 50 %. (source Le Monde 12 novembre 2016)

Par contre, dans les swing States, ces États dont le choix était décisif et où Trump a gagné son élection, la participation a parfois dépassé les 66 %.

Il n'est donc pas évident que Mme Clinton l'aurait emporté dans un scrutin direct, alors que là où la configuration a reproduit les conditions d'un tel scrutin elle a été défaite de manière indiscutable.

Mme Clinton a perdu parce qu'elle s'est trompée de campagne et surtout d'électeurs. Avec les minorités, on obtient un score minoritaire. Alors quand en plus celles-ci ont du mal à se mobiliser pour vous...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2016)

patlek a dit:


> Sinon, a ce niveau d' expertise, moi, je suis un super expert (Je passe mon temps a me tromper sur tout, c' est moi qui devrait être sur les plateaux télé!!!)



Ce qui compte est moins de se tromper ou pas sur tout que de facturer cher ses expertises foireuses, pour s'en mettre plein les poches.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2016)

Big Sister May is watching you.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

Faute de personnel, la Royal Navy demande des marins à la France  (voir aussi : http://www.colsbleus.fr/articles/8529)

*Et toc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Faute de personnel, la Royal Navy demande des marins à la France  (voir aussi : http://www.colsbleus.fr/articles/8529)
> 
> *Et toc !
> 
> ...


(je précise : aucune intention polémique, c'est une véritable question de béotien...)
Cela voudrait dire, en creux, que la Marine Nationale française a, elle, des effectifs suffisants ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2016)

On manque surtout de bateaux.

Quand le Charles de Gaulle est à quai pour sa révision, les mecs se tournent les pousses.


(au fait, c'est l'anniversaire de sa naissance aujourd'hui, du général pas du rafiot nucléaire)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

Fillon vient de déclarer :

« Le pape François dit la même chose que moi. »

Spéciale dédicace à Le Chardon…


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2016)

La bande à Juppé essaye de nous faire peur avec Fillon. On croirait un remake français (donc naze) du feuilleton Clinton/Trump. Une semaine de campagne caniveau devant nous.

M'enfin, Fillon on sait qui il est. Il a fait cinq ans la potiche à côté du petit nerveux. J'admire l'exploit, beaucoup auraient craqué, mais pas le souvenir qu'il ait soulevé les foules (en pour ou en contre). Quant aux "idées" c'est le vade-mecum des Républicains.

Juppé veut effrayer l'électeur de droite avec le programme de droite de son concurrent. 

Quant à son pédigrée politique, il a certes valeur d'exemple pour les jeunes délinquants en mal de reconversion, mais c'est le premier ministre dissous de 1997, le fondateur de l'UMP, le député courbatu de 2007, le ministre des affaires étrangères va-t-en-guerre de 2011. Pas vraiment du beaujolais nouveau. "Le meilleur d'entre-nous" disait Chirac. Il fallait comprendre "on a pas trouvé mieux en rayon". Alors certes, le Bordeaux gagne généralement en vieillissant, mais quand le vin est bouchonné, il ne s'améliore pas avec l'âge.


----------



## patlek (22 Novembre 2016)

Fillon, c' est Droopy/







You Know what?, çà va nous remonter le moral.

Sinon, moi j' ai pas voté, mais j' aurais voté Poisson, çà aurait eut un coté fun.C' est pas un requin, poisson (Pas un maquereau non plus!!), mais il a eut du mal a émerger, il a pas réussi a sortir la tête de l' eau. Mais bon, Poisson, il nageait un peu en eau trouble.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

Ne désespérons pas de notre pays. La France, elle a des atouts (pour plagier la dislocation chère à quelques orateurs politiques contemporains). La France, c'est le pays de Jeanne d'Arc et de l'appel du 18 juin. La France, c'est le pays où tous les miracles sont possibles. Le pays où des gens ont payé 2 euros pour voter Jean-François Copé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand le Charles de Gaulle est à quai pour sa révision, les mecs se tournent les pousses.



... et les plus vicieux se tournent les mousses !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

bon je dois pas vraiment vivre sur la mème planète que les hautes sphères de notre administration.

boris boillon, le mickael vendetta de la diplomatie française, pécho en train de faire le porteur de malettes de flouze, a été réintégré au quai d'orsay après 4 ans au vert et dans le mème temps est envoyé en correctionnelle pour cette affaire bien puante. Y a une logique que je pige pas la dedans. 

http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justic...envoye-devant-la-justice_5035387_1653578.html

on se rappellera quand mème ce grand moment de télé où la marine nous a balancé la tof de boillon sur copains d'avant ! 

pour un peu on aurait dit que la marine faisait de la pub pour un magazine gay. Quoi que la ça aurait une certaine logique vu son état major :


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2016)

Réintégré et aussitôt remis sur la touche.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...r-boris-boillon-renvoye-devant-la-justice.php


L'extrême droite et les homos, une longue histoire d'amitié virile.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

il a été balancé c'est certain pour se faire pécho avec les mallettes de biftons directement à la montée du train gare du nord.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que Boris Boillon ça s'abrège en BB. 

"Et mes fesses, tu les aimes mes fesses ?" (Jean-Luc Godard, _Le Mépris_).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

en tout cas il n'a pas beaucoup le sens de la diplomatie ce gars la ! 
quand on voit la manière insultante dont il s'est comporté avec les tunisiens.
quelle honte pour la france !

et discret comme un mamouth dans un magasin de porcelaine.
mais ça c'est un truc maladif chez les sarko boys : ce besoin de jouer la star sous les sunlights, de faire le show mème quand c'est complètement déplacé !


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Fillon vient de déclarer :
> « Le pape François dit la même chose que moi. »


Il va licencier 500.000 curés et pratiquer l'hyper austérité au Vatican ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2016)

Bon, c'est clair, Marine fait une fixation sur certains… trucs :






Source : https://twitter.com/KhagnibAlex/status/799958676182364160


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Le pays où des gens ont payé 2 euros pour voter Jean-François Copé.



d'autant qu'ils auraient pu garder cette somme pour s'acheter 13 pains au chocolat !


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2016)

Ça fait le pain au chocolat à un peu plus de 0,15 € : la vie n'est pas très chère dans ton coin.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2016)

Ouais, chez moi la viennoiserie est presque six fois plus chère. :^°


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ça fait le pain au chocolat à un peu plus de 0,15 € : la vie n'est pas très chère dans ton coin.



Tu n'as pas dû suivre l'actualité politique ces derniers temps... Coppé, spécialiste et récidiviste du pain au chocolat, (celui que les enfants se font piquer dans la cour d'école par des terroristes en herbe), l'avait évalué à ce prix en réponse à un journaliste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ça fait le pain au chocolat à un peu plus de 0,15 € : la vie n'est pas très chère dans ton coin.



tu n'es pas informé de la bourde de copé qui s'est ridiculisé sur le sujet ???? 

ici :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...t-vaut-aux-alentours-de-10-ou-15-centimes.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2016)

après il n'y a pas que lui. 

NKM avait répondu 4 euros à la question sur le prix du ticket de métro parisien.


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> après il n'y a pas que lui.
> 
> NKM avait répondu 4 euros à la question sur le prix du ticket de métro parisien.



C'est vrai que ça fait pas chère l'epilation ....


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2016)

Vous autres qui savez tout, pouvez-vous dire
l'âge de la nièce de la grand-mère du frère
de la belle-soeur de l'oncle du cousin de
la grande soeur de la tante à Jules ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2016)

La réponse est: 42


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> La réponse est: 42


Nan, ça c'est sa pointure.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Vous autres qui savez tout, pouvez-vous dire
> l'âge de la nièce de la grand-mère du frère
> de la belle-soeur de l'oncle du cousin de
> la grande soeur de la tante à Jules ?



elle a passé l'arme à gauche l'année dernière.
RIP.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2016)

Démantèlement en Grèce d'un trafic d'objets archéologiques

Rien de bien nouveau, mais je signale cette info pour des raisons politiques (c'est-à-dire pas bassement politiciennes) :

« Ce n’est évidemment pas la première fois que l’on révèle un trafic d’antiquités en Grèce. Etant donné le riche passé de la contrée et le nombre élevé de sites archéologiques qu’elle abrite, le pillage y est un « sport » très ancien. Toutefois, ainsi que le décrivait fort bien une enquête du _National Geographic_ publiée en 2015, les choses pourraient s’être accélérées ces dernières années pour une triste raison : l’effroyable crise de la dette publique dans laquelle se débat le pays, soumis à de multiples plans d’austérité. […] L’amère ironie de l’histoire tient au fait que la crise économique du pays a aussi entraîné la réduction du nombre de personnes chargées de le protéger de ce type de pillages… »​Le patrimoine archéologique de la Grèce n'est-il pas un bien commun à tous les Européens ? L'UE n'a-t-elle pas comme devoir évident d'aider la Grèce à le protéger ? Quel sens peut revêtir la prétention à faire l'Europe ou à défendre ce qui a déjà été construit si l'on n'est même plus capable de satisfaire à cette exigence minimale ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> après il n'y a pas que lui.
> 
> NKM avait répondu 4 euros à la question sur le prix du ticket de métro parisien.


Oui, mais c'est parce qu'elle l'avait acheté à un vendeur à la sauvette qui lui avait raconté que ça coutait 5 €.

C'est une rebelle NKM, elle ne fait pas la queue devant le distributeur ou le guichet. En plus que ça ne fonctionne pas avec Apple Pay.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2016)

voila ce que c'est maintenant quand on fait son kéké !

http://www.europe1.fr/insolite/pari...-une-porsche-garee-sur-une-place-taxi-2908571


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2016)

Chicago: Un «écureuil kamikaze» provoque la chute d'un élu anti-rongeurs

Bof, pas de quoi s'étonner. Les amateurs auront reconnu Zero the Kamikaze Squirrel…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2016)

_Interrogé par le Chicago Tribune ce mardi, Howard Brookins Jr. n’en démord pas : « Cet écureuil a commis une sorte d’attentat-suicide pour se venger ». Il va également jusqu’à qualifier l’animal d'« écureuil kamikaze ». Perplexité._

il déconne ou il est sérieux la ? parce que s'il est sérieux son cas est... sérieux !


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu n'as pas dû suivre l'actualité politique ces derniers temps... Coppé, spécialiste et récidiviste du pain au chocolat, (celui que les enfants se font piquer dans la cour d'école par des terroristes en herbe), l'avait évalué à ce prix en réponse à un journaliste.





Le Chardon a dit:


> tu n'es pas informé de la bourde de copé qui s'est ridiculisé sur le sujet ????
> 
> ici :
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...t-vaut-aux-alentours-de-10-ou-15-centimes.php


Effectivement, j'ai été distrait (j'avais même oublié les primaires de droite, me sentant peu concerné). Avec tous les ascendants que j'ai dans la boulange, je suis impardonnable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2016)

tu es tout excusé.
c'est plutot une qualité de ne pas écouter les conneries à copé !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2016)

Un scandale ébranle les œufs Kinder


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un scandale ébranle les œufs Kinder



Un autre son de cloche. :^°


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2016)

sans que ce soit des enfants qui bossent le cas du travail ouvrier à domicile est généralement une forme d'exploitation méconnue.

allez quelques images réconfortantes du black friday pour vous rassurer avec ce monde merveilleux de la consommation


----------



## Le docteur (27 Novembre 2016)

Gerbant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Gerbant



Pourquoi ? Tu n'aimes  pas Bach ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2016)

non il préfère david guetta !


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2016)

Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2016)

ben lui quoi :


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2016)

Mauvaise réponse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Allez, au choix :

- une militante féministe





- une pas militante féministe





- une chanteuse/musicienne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2016)

bon au risque de passer pour une buse j'ai pas le décodeur la...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2016)

Oh, le noob !


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Novembre 2016)

Kate ?

Je ne connais que la troisième Kate, mais je dois bien avouer que la deuxième présente certains arguments.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu n'aimes  pas Bach ?


Pas vraiment ça le problème.
Par contre avec l'autre, là, dont j'ignore le nom aussi, ça serait carrément immonde.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Novembre 2016)

Qui ça ?


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qui ça ?


J'ai tout vu, absolument tout, en 2 minutes et je ne peux faire un choix...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Kate ?
> 
> Je ne connais que la troisième Kate, mais je dois bien avouer que la deuxième présente certains arguments.



des arguments en silicone...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2016)

Une attaque vient d'avoir le sur le campus de l'Université de l'Ohio. Les consignes données par la cellule d'urgence de l'Université sont typiquement américaines :







Les consignes standards sont effectivement, en cas d'attaque terroriste :

« Run if you can.
    If you're stuck, hide (also referred to as "sheltering in place").
    If the shooter finds you, then fight — with whatever you can (from hot coffee to pens). »

Plus précisément :






Source : http://www.businessinsider.com/what...u-do-if-theres-an-active-shooter-2016-11?IR=T

Je me trompe peut-être, mais cette troisième consigne (« fight ») me semble impensable en France. Pourtant si encourager les gens à se battre (en dernier recours cependant) ne peut sans doute pas améliorer de manière décisive leur sécurité, cela peut contribuer à renforcer leur estime de soi comme la confiance qu'ils placent dans la résilience de la société. Or, c'est justement cela que le terrorisme veut atteindre.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2016)

bizarrement il n'y a pas la toute première des consignes : appelez les forces de l'ordre. ???

sinon encore une manif contre cette grosse merde de RSI (création de sarko) :

http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/gestion-fiscalite/rsi-les-gens-n-en-peuvent-plus_1854918.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2016)

Ce RSI m'a l'air de concurrencer le Balardgone ou le logiciel LOUVOIS de gestion des soldes pour le prix de la fausse bonne idée dysfonctionnante.


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Une attaque vient d'avoir le sur le campus de l'Université de l'Ohio. Les consignes données par la cellule d'urgence de l'Université sont typiquement américaines :
> 
> Source : http://www.businessinsider.com/what...u-do-if-theres-an-active-shooter-2016-11?IR=T
> 
> Je me trompe peut-être, mais cette troisième consigne (« fight ») me semble impensable en France. Pourtant si encourager les gens à se battre (en dernier recours cependant) ne peut sans doute pas améliorer de manière décisive leur sécurité, cela peut contribuer à renforcer leur estime de soi comme la confiance qu'ils placent dans la résilience de la société. Or, c'est justement cela que le terrorisme veut atteindre.​



C'est à peu près la même chose pour les ours :
- s'éloigner (lentement, en regardant l'ours)
- se protéger (en se couchant si jamais on est attaqué)
- se défendre si ça continue

https://www.nps.gov/subjects/bears/safety.htm
A la seule différence que l'ours, il n'attaquera que pour se défendre s'il se sent menacé (proximité).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2016)

flotow a dit:


> A la seule différence que l'ours, il n'attaquera que pour se défendre s'il se sent menacé (proximité).



C'est sans doute la cause principale des attaques d'ours. Mais la faim peut aussi les rendre plus agressifs et moins craintifs.

Timothy Treadwell « Grizzly Man » et Amie Huguenard semblent bien été dévorés parce qu'ils avaient été perçus comme des proies.

*************

Je rectifie ma formulation insuffisamment prudente : il serait plus honnête de dire « ont peut-être été dévorés parce qu'ils avaient été perçus comme des proies ».


----------



## patlek (29 Novembre 2016)

Fermeture d' un site que je ne connaissais pas (Non non!!!), que je n' utilisais pas (non non non non!!!)
Que je vais pas regretter (non non non non non non!, je connaissais pas! , j' ai jamais été dessus!!!)

http://www.boursorama.com/actualite...ayants-droit-4cd6ba1298bcd325f0cb24105775654f


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce RSI m'a l'air de concurrencer le Balardgone ou le logiciel LOUVOIS de gestion des soldes pour le prix de la fausse bonne idée dysfonctionnante.



je les connais hélas et les pratique hélas.

ils se vantent d'avoir un excédent de 0,5 M d'euros. C'est pas bien difficile à atteindre quand on prélève des cotisations indues, qu'on ne rembourse pas les trop versés et qu'on ne verse pas les indemnités ou les remboursements de soins. Tu appelles 3 fois au téléphone et tu auras 3 personnes qui te diront des choses complètement contradictoires à chaque fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Tu appelles 3 fois au téléphone et tu auras 3 personnes qui te diront des choses complètement contradictoires à chaque fois



Extrait d'un rapport (accablant) de la Cour des Comptes publié en 2014 :

« Le RSI n’a choisi qu’un seul indicateur a minima de la qualité de service, le taux de décroché téléphonique, pauvre en information. N’est en effet mesurée que la capacité du régime à apporter une réponse téléphonique sans critère de délai d’attente ni de qualité de réponse sur le fond. Malgré cette ambition modeste, le régime rencontre des difficultés pour atteindre la cible. »​Donc, selon leurs critères, c'est 100 % de réussite avec toi : ils ont décroché le téléphone pour te répondre…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2016)

Un mois environ après que les médias occidentaux se sont gaussés du « old and rusty » _Admiral Kuznetsov_, navire amiral de la flotte russe, le joyau à plus de 4 milliards de $ de l'US Navy, l'USS _Zumwalt_, tombe en panne dans le canal de Panama. Au même moment, l'un des fleurons de la Royal Navy, le HMS _Duncan_, destroyer de type 45, doit lui aussi être remorqué au port, deux jours après l'avoir quitté.

Et que voilà nos Russes morts de rire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2016)

ivres morts de rire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2016)

social le gouvernement de theresa may ?
ça plancherait sur la retraite à 70 ans ! 
autant fixer le départ à la retraite au moment du décès... 

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...planche-sur-la-retraite-a-70-ans_1854870.html

en réalité on sait bien de quoi il en retourne : c'est un moyen déguisé de faire baisser les pensions de retraite en fixant un age pareil que presque personne n'atteindra pour son départ en retraite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2016)

tiens le pape ! ça f'sait longtemps ! 

si c'est le chef de l'église catho qui appelle la france à "approfondir ses valeurs républicaines" ça veut dire que la situation n'est guère reluisante :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...e-a-approfondir-ses-valeurs-republicaines.php


----------



## dragao13 (30 Novembre 2016)

Je me demande depuis un moment quand est-ce qu'on va se mettre à gueuler sérieusement sur les montants pharamineux de la fraude fiscale et sur le record battu en 2016 des dividendes à l'actionnariat ?

Autour de 80 milliards la fraude fiscale, juste pour la France ... l'assurance chômage, les retraites, les hostos, l'éducation ... ça donnerait quoi du coup si on récupérait le pognon ?

Non vaut mieux se concentrer sur l'avancement de l'âge du départ à la retraite et les économies de bas étages !!! 

Putain de filsdeputerie ambulante !!!


----------



## usurp (30 Novembre 2016)

Après nos boites mail, nos calendriers...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Novembre 2016)

Pour faire plaisir à nos amis Belges


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> tiens le pape ! ça f'sait longtemps !
> 
> si c'est le chef de l'église catho qui appelle la france à "approfondir ses valeurs républicaines" ça veut dire que la situation n'est guère reluisante :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...e-a-approfondir-ses-valeurs-republicaines.php



Cela m'a rappelé la question de Staline : « Le Pape ? Combien de divisions ? ». Et, de fil en aiguille, me voilà conduit aux « Churchtanks » De Kris Kuksi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Cela m'a rappelé la question de Staline : « Le Pape ? Combien de divisions ? ».



t'as bien les "légionnaires du christ".

avec leur fondateur marcial maciel degollado. Un vrai "homme de dieu" : pédophile, facho, manipulateur, maitre chanteur, menant une double voire triple vie etc. etc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2016)

Pour Macron, Villeurbanne est juste à côté de Lille

C'est dans son livre-programme, _Révolution_.

Normal, faut aussi révolutionner la géo.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je me demande depuis un moment quand est-ce qu'on va se mettre à gueuler sérieusement sur les montants pharamineux de la fraude fiscale et sur le record battu en 2016 des dividendes à l'actionnariat ?
> 
> Autour de 80 milliards la fraude fiscale, juste pour la France ... l'assurance chômage, les retraites, les hostos, l'éducation ... ça donnerait quoi du coup si on récupérait le pognon ?
> 
> ...


Non, mais ça c'est des bons délinquants. On les fait revenir avec le tapis rouge, une petite pipe et un remerciement s'ils daignent arrêter de délinquer.


----------



## dragao13 (1 Décembre 2016)

C'est une des raison pour lesquelles j'ai depuis toujours les plus grandes réserves sur notre système démocratico-capitaliste ...
T'es un gros ... tu négocies avec le fisc...
T'es un péquin moyen et tu peux pas payer ... arrêt saisie sur salaire ... débarquement d'huissiers chez toi etc ...
T'es pauvre ... tu paies pas d'impôts ... mais tu paies les agios sur le fric que t'avais pas !!!

Filsdeputerie malfaisante !!!


----------



## dragao13 (1 Décembre 2016)

Ça donne presque envie d'être de gauche !!! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1177983318903453


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est une des raison pour lesquelles j'ai depuis toujours les plus grandes réserves sur notre système démocratico-capitaliste ...
> <...>


Et tu proposes quoi, à la place ?


----------



## dragao13 (1 Décembre 2016)

On peut imaginer un tas de trucs ...
J'aimerais qu'on légifère sur la notion d'éthique en économie, qu'on introduise dans le droit une notion autre que pur profit libéral.
Ce serait un moyen de mettre de l'idéologie dans une machinerie inhumaine...
Réfléchir à un néo-keysénianisme ...

Un autre exemple sur la révision de la démocratie, ce serait que plutôt d'élire un chef pyramidal, aller vers un conseil des sages avec des protagonistes issus de différentes couches de la société qui auraient eu des parcours de vie concrets et non un machiavélisme politique qui leur a permis d'arriver au sommet...

Le système de vote ... au lieu de choisir un candidat, mettre plutôt une note de 1 à 10 à chacun ... ce serait plus représentatif de ce que pense un électeur et ça permettrait peut-être une post analyse des attentes des gens.

Reprendre la main sur l'humanisme ... je parle pas d'un truc où on se branle dessus de manière romantique mais avoir la force du pragmatisme qui prend le dessus sur le croyance par exemple.
Réintroduire la priorité à la philosophie, ça me parait mieux que les religions et la sacrosainte économie libérale.

Objectivement, qu'est ce qu'apporte la bourse à l'humanité ? ... d'après moi, à dégager !!!

Retour des banques à leur fonction de départ et à mes yeux la seule justifiable de leur existence : dépôt et basta !

Je ne lance que quelques idées discutables mais il y a une cascade de moyens pour faire évoluer le bordel de manière raisonnable !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Réfléchir à un néo-keysénianisme ...



On appelle cela du post-keynésianisme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2016)

Spa parc d'attraction


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Décembre 2016)

Les japonais sont prêt à tout pour se faire mousser 
Ils ont même fait une patinoire très originale...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2016)

Les experts à deux balles se sont trompés !







Mince ! Les vrais experts se sont trompés aussi…





Moralité, Nietzsche avait raison : si tu regardes dans l'abîme, l'abîme aussi regarde en toi.


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2016)

Quitte à être le seul à le faire, je pense qu'il faut souligner l'honnêteté de F. Hollande.
Certes, il n'avait _a priori_ aucune chance d'y arriver (il n'aurait même pas passé la primaire, AMHA) mais on en a connu beaucoup qui ont jeté leurs promesses à la trappe et ont tout fait pour se faire élire.

Donc je trouve que la décision de Hollande doit être mise à son crédit.

En tout cas, après l'élection de Fillon à la candidature et l'abandon de Hollande, la situation se clarifie un peu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Les experts à deux balles se sont trompés !
> Mince ! Les vrais experts se sont trompés aussi…
> Moralité, Nietzsche avait raison : si tu regardes dans l'abîme, l'abîme aussi regarde en toi.



"les prévisions sont difficiles, surtout lorsqu'elles concernent l'avenir" - pierre dac

la seule décision de hollande qui le fera rester dans l'histoire.
en ce sens ça le rend supérieur à sarko qui n'avait pas compris que plus personne ne voulait de lui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

et voila j'ai coupé la radio dans la bagnole.

tous les péroreurs analystes-politologues-décryptageurs-spécialistes-experts-prof-à-sciences-pipo de mes deux sont en train de bavasser sur le jeté d'éponge de flanby.

il y a 2 jours il nous expliquaient avec le ton très sérieux de ceux-qui-savent-tout qu'hollande allait annoncer sa candidature sous peu.

c'est pas l'honnèteté intellectuelle ni l'humilité qui les étouffent ces zozos...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

voici LE SAUVEUR :






euh non je déconne la !!!


----------



## dragao13 (2 Décembre 2016)

Belle bourde de flanby... 
son honnêteté est à souligner certes mais est-ce que face à Fillon et Le Pen, il aurait perdu d'avance ?
Franchement je ne crois pas !
Il s'est senti perdu sans son Sarko en face le Biquet !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

Tu as raison, Le Chardon. Il est plus que temps de s'intéresser aux vrais problèmes qui intéressent les Français. Les Européens. Le monde entier. 

Comme la hausse de la délinquance. Les vols se multiplient. *On pille des magasins au grand jour*, sous l'objectif des caméras de surveillance. 

Il est temps qu'un homme/femme compétent(e) et à poigne y mette bon ordre. Mon candidat (l'allemand, c'est pour le côté poigne) :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

ah ! enfin quelqu'un qui parle des vrais problèmes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

Je crois effectivement que je tiens le bon bout avec Davy (en fait, son vrai nom est Fess Parker, mais je me demande si _Parker_ passe bien en français ; Parker sonne trop étranger ; un nom bien de chez nous comme « Mathieu » irait mieux, non ?).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

ça fait un peu mon cul sur la commode non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ça fait un peu mon cul sur la commode non ?



À vrai dire, quand tu vois l'un des sens de l'anglais _Beaver_…  

« L' obscure harmonie des choses », comme disait le Général.


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2016)

"Moi président" n'y a pas pensé


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Décembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> "Moi président" n'y a pas pensé


Que les femmes mariées reversent leur salaire à l'état ?
Comment ça ?
Les femmes sont payées ?
Tu vas voir qu'à ce rythme là elles vont avoir le droit de vote.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu vas voir qu'à ce rythme là elles vont avoir le droit de vote.



Manquerait plus que ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2016)

Ségolène Royal fait (sans nuances) l'éloge de Fidel Castro

Actuellement, on chercherait à la recaser à l'ONU… Royal est la meilleure illustration du principe selon lequel le manque d'intelligence n'est en rien un handicap en politique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2016)

c'est une rumeur à la con mais elle me fait marrer tellement c'est idiot :

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/11/22/joeystarr-nkm-rumeur/


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ségolène Royal fait (sans nuances) l'éloge de Fidel Castro
> 
> Actuellement, on chercherait à la recaser à l'ONU… Royal est la meilleure illustration du principe selon lequel le manque d'intelligence n'est en rien un handicap en politique.



Pensionnaire du Lycée Papillon ? :^°


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2016)

Les Britanniques font plus confiance aux économistes qu'aux politiciens, mais moins qu'aux coiffeurs

D'où l'échec de Juppé et le succès de Trump ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2016)

les politiciens font 15% mais les agents immobiliers sont quand mème (encore) au double !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2016)

putain la honte :

http://www.20minutes.fr/sport/footb...ndividus-font-honte-deplore-president-lorrain


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2016)

Bah ! C'est le football, quoi. Un sport qui a les supporters qu'il mérite : les meilleurs...

Pour ne plus avoir honte : s'en désintéresser est encore la meilleure solution.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2016)

Oh bordel !  






Source : http://www.repubblica.it/static/speciale/2016/referendum/costituzionale/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Bah ! C'est le football, quoi. Un sport qui a les supporters qu'il mérite : les meilleurs...
> 
> Pour ne plus avoir honte : s'en désintéresser est encore la meilleure solution.



oui mais les messins se sont jamais particulièrement distingués pour ces comportements de gros nazes.
le fc metz c'est pas le psg !


----------



## dragao13 (5 Décembre 2016)

Faut croire que si !


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2016)

Comment qu'ils causent, au Figaro ?


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2016)

Pour le FPÖ, il reste donc encore une petite marche à franchir : Van der Bellen a été élu, finalement.


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2016)

C'est pas passé loin...

Sans doute parce que, comme dit dans l'article, 'les règles de tir ont été respectées'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Pour le FPÖ, il reste donc encore une petite marche à franchir



Pour la  petite marche, je propose celle-ci ... ça leur irait comme un gant ... de fer, naturellement !


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2016)

Tel est pris qui croyait prendre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Oh bordel !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et bien entendu la caste politichienne ne respectera pas le vote du peuple encore cette fois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et bien entendu la caste politichienne ne respectera pas le vote du peuple encore cette fois.



Tous les observateurs lucides ont bien compris l'enjeu européen du référendum (ainsi, le _WSJ_). Même si je ne crois pas que le résultat puisse être remis en cause trop directement, je note que certains appellent déjà en Italie à la désignation d'un gouvernement de « techniciens », ce qui serait une manière détournée de ne pas trop tenir compte du vote populaire. Il y a eu aussi, chez les déçus de ce vote, des propositions appelant à constituer une agence de notation des propositions politiques ; de cette manière, des comités de prétendus « experts indépendants » pourraient signaler au bon peuple pour qui voter ou ne pas voter…

Voir la réponse de l'économiste eurocritique italien Alberto Bagnai :






L'un des arguments pour discréditer le vote en faveur du Brexit a été de le présenter comme un vote de « vieux » et d'incultes. Mais la très grande majorité des 18-34 ans qui se sont déplacés pour voter en Italie se sont prononcés en faveur du « non ». Il va falloir trouver autre chose. Je ne suis pas inquiet, ils trouveront. La question est de savoir si ça marchera.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

depuis une bonne dizaine d'années les peuples se révoltent de façon raisonnable et démocratique en allant voter NON à la mise en place du diktat financier européiste.

et depuis une dizaine d'années la caste politicienne méprise l'expression démocratique et se comporte comme une sorte de dictature molle en imposant la mise en coupe réglé de nos destinées exigé par la finance au moyen de dispositifs de contournement comme le sinistre traité de lisbonne. Le brexit se fera-t-il vraiment au final ?

il faut aussi rappeler d'autres votes passés plus inaperçus de rejet de l'UE-du-fric :
- le NON hollandais au traité constitutionnel en 2005
- le NON irlandais au traité de lisbonne en 2008, SEUL pays de l'UE à avoir organisé un référendum sur ce traité !
- l'annulation des référendums prévus dans les autres pays en 2005 par trouille de la contagion de ce NON français et batave

certains observateurs indiquent aussi que le NON hollandais à l'accord de rapprochement UE - ukraine cette année (06 avril dernier) a été quasiment occulté dans les médias car il confirme le rejet constant du projet européiste.

les peuples restent raisonnables : ils votent. L'obéissance aveugle de la caste politique est en train peu à peu de pousser les peuples à la déraison. La fleur empoisonnée du fascisme pousse sur le fumier puant de l'oligarchie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

a part ça tout va bien :

http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/201...t-de-126-et-bat-son-record-de-l-annee_1533290


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> La fleur empoisonnée du fascisme pousse sur le fumier puant de l'oligarchie.



Et le tigre de papier de l'européisme bureaucratique ne fera pas long feu devant la colère des masses populaires !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

oui parfois j'ai un coté poète réaliste socialiste stalino !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

La presse américaine se gausse du deuxième accident survenu en quelques semaines à un appareil du porte-avion russe, l'_Admiral Kuznetsov_, en mission en Méditerranée (un MIG-29 le 14/11, puis un SU-33 le 5/12). Le navire ne serait pas conçu pour des missions intensives, il serait trop vieux, d'une technologie dépassée, la Russie manquerait de pilotes qualifiés pour ces missions, etc. Bref, Putin n'a pas les moyens de sa politique de grandeur.

Russian jets keep crashing, and it may be an aircraft carrier’s fault

Sauf que toute l'histoire de l'aéronautique navale américaine, britannique ou française est remplie d'accidents. Infiniment pires parfois.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1967_USS_Forrestal_fire (feu dramatique lié au tir accidentel d'une fusée sur le _Forrestal_, en 1967, durant la guerre du Vietnam : 134 morts).

http://www.nytimes.com/1989/10/30/us/training-jet-crash-kills-5-on-carrier.html (crash d'un avion sur le _Lexington_ en 1989 : 5 morts).

Cette page recense tous les accidents survenus à un seul avion de l'aéronautique navale américaine, la vraie vedette du film _Top Gun_, le F-14 Tomcat (en service entre 1974 et 2006) : http://www.topedge.com/panels/aircraft/sites/mats/f14-history-crash.htm

On y apprend par exemple que le 17 mars 1983, l'USS Dwight D. Eisenhower a réussi l'exploit de perdre trois F14 dans la même journée (deux par collision en vol, le troisième du fait d'une panne hydraulique). Le F-14 est l'avion sur lequel s'est tuée en 1994 la première femme pilote de chasse sur un porte-avion, le lieutenant Kara Spears Hultgreen : http://www.securiteaerienne.com/lhi...de-la-premiere-femme-pilote-sur-porte-avions/

Conclusion : les Russes sont globalement confrontés aux mêmes problèmes que toutes les forces aéronavales du monde, le manque d'expérience des opérations à haute intensité en plus (mais s'ils renoncent à ces opérations, comment pourraient-ils un jour acquérir de l'expérience ?) ; le reste n'est que propagande antirusse grossière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

môssieu cratès,

ici nos affinités militaires ne sont pas dictées par moscou !

non mais !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

Oui, j'ai bien compris que tu étais du genre à laisser l'armée russe te passer sur le corps plutôt que de céder.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2016)

gasp... 

je crois que je vais devenir militariste à ce train la...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2016)

Et comme tu es du BTP, on imagine ton succès là-bas… 






(merci à Valery Barykin…)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2016)

ah la belle combinaison entre le réalisme socalisme et la pin-up US ! 

imaginons les dialogues :

- kamarade mademoisellotchka ! vous êtes aussi ravissante que l'exécution au petit matins d'ennemis bourgeois du prolétariat !

- ouh grand fou tovaritch batisseur des lendemains radieux du socialisme soviétique ! vous allez me faire rougir comme la terre de notre petite mère la russie par le sang des infames koulaks ennemis de notre belle agriculture kolkhozienne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

On respire, un peu partout dans le monde (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_destinations_touristiques_mondiales ; données 2014) : 

Chine : 57,7 millions
Russie : 22,6 millions
Arabie saoudite : 17,6 millions
Émirats arabes unis : 8,1 milllions
Viêt Nam : 6 millions
Syrie : 5 millions


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

en fait ce serait purement de la lèche aux pays d'amérique latine qui sont très pro castro de manière à avoir le poste de présidente du PNUD au machin (ONU) pour lequel visiblement la voix des latinos est importante.
elle n'a aucune conviction cette bonne femme : juste sa rapacité pour avoir sa place à n'importe quel prix.
comme c'est cuit en france vu que le flanby a caramélisé total elle se cherche une place au soleil et elle vise donc l'ONU. Alors elle fait sa maneuvre et qu'importe les moyens pourvu qu'elle arrive à ses fins.

elle n'a aucun sentiment pro castriste mais rien que du cynisme.

le jour ou elle briguera un mandat pour lequel les monarchies du golfe sont déterminantes vous verrez qu'elle fera l'apologie du wahabisme !

c'est une incompétente qui a ruiné sa région et s'est fait rouler par les pires margoulins (pas avec son fric mais avec celui des autres faut pas déconner non plus) avec le fiasco de la voiturette électrique mia et bien d'autres choses.
mais non tout va bien. Aucun remord, aucune autocritique et vas y que je continue à sévir.

alors homme ou femme en politique c'est pas avec ce genre d'individu que ça va changer.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2016)

Parfois, je vous trouve un peu injuste avec les politicien(ne)s mais là... On atteint un niveau intéressant de couillonnade. 

Mais ce qui m'épate c'est le nombre de touristes en Arabie Saoudite et en Syrie. On compte aussi les djihadistes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

pour l'arabie saoudite c'est sans doute lié au pélerinage à la mecque non ?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2016)

Sans doute, en effet. Est-ce vraiment du tourisme ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

tout dépend comment est défini un touriste.

si c'est le seul fait d'un séjour temporaire d'une personne non domiciliée dans un pays et en dehors de raisons professionnelles* alors ça peut ètre compté comme tel. Et peu importe les raisons et la nature de ce qu'il va faire.

après tout quand un catholique français se rend à rome c'est aussi un touriste non ?

chez moi en lorraine on parle de "tourisme de guerre" pour les gens qui viennent visiter les champs de bataille de verdun.

* cela dit on parle aussi de tourisme d'affaires

donc j'ai surtout l'impression que la définition de touriste est la plus large possible histoire d'avoir des chiffres bien gonflés.


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2016)

Personnellement j'ai eu la malchance de faire appel à des professionnels qui ont travaillé en touristes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

à l'école dans certaines matières j'ai aussi été touriste ! 

sinon enfin un candidat sérieux pour 2017 :

http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/vi...sa-candidature-a-la-presidentielle-7786165304


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

Ouais, t'as raison Le Chardon, habille-la pour l'hiver cette sorcière de Royal ! 

Et encore, je te révèle pas tout le mal qu'elle dit des philojésuites lorrains du BTP et de leurs papys cocos… À frémir ! 




--------------------

La définition du touriste que donne l'OMT recouvre une grande diversité de motivations :

« Un _visiteur _est une personne qui fait un _voyage_ vers une destination située en dehors de son _environnement habituel_, pour une durée inférieure à un an, et dont le motif principal de la visite (affaires, loisirs ou autre motif personnel) est autre que celui d’exercer une activité rémunérée dans le pays ou le lieu visité. Un _visiteur _(_du tourisme interne_, _récepteur_ ou _émetteur_) est qualifié de _touriste _(ou _visiteur qui passe la nuit_) s’il passe une nuit sur place, et de _visiteur de la journée_ (ou _excursionniste_) dans le cas contraire. »​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

c'est plus fort que moi : je la supporte pas !


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2016)

Pendant ce temps à Landernau..

Aurait-on les ministres de l'écologie qu'on mérite des deux côtés de l'Atlantique ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2016)

Les hommes, faut toujours qu'ils jouent à kikalaplugrosse


----------



## usurp (8 Décembre 2016)

Enfin du ferme ? Attendons l'appel...
Par contre pour moi ce ne devrait pas être une inéligibilité de 5 ans mais à vie. Je pense qu'une personne reconnu "escroc" ne peut plus prétendre à aucune responsabilité publique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Aurait-on les ministres de l'écologie qu'on mérite des deux côtés de l'Atlantique ?



Pourtant, ce n'est pas le travail qui manquerait…

Etats-Unis: Des eaux toxiques tuent des milliers d'oies des neiges







Plus de dix mille oies se seraient initialement posées sur le lac, à l'emplacement d'une ancienne mine : http://mtpr.org/post/thousands-migrating-snow-geese-die-berkeley-pit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2016)

Sur le site de Michèle Alliot-Marie, ses jeunes soutiens sont [étaient] des manifestants chiliens

Ils ont changé. Ce sont maintenant de jeunes étudiants souriants trouvés sur Shutterstock. Ou Fotolia. On sait plus trop…

Ceci dit, je n'ai rien contre l'idée que les jeunes Chiliens soutiennent Alliot-marie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ceci dit, je n'ai rien contre l'idée que les jeunes Chiliens soutiennent Alliot-marie.



c'est vrai que c'est un peu cuit pour que ce soit des jeunes tunisiens ! 

cela dit le soutien des jeunes chiliens montre peut être que la candidature de MAM se place sous le signe de cette chanson de julien clerc :

_"À quoi sert une chanson si elle est désarmée?"
Me disaient des Chiliens, bras ouverts, poings serrés
Comme une langue ancienne
Qu'on voudrait massacrer
Je veux être utile
À vivre et à rêver."_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2016)

Ouais, Julien Clerc si tu veux. Mais ça sonne plutôt comme du Sardou : « Elle reviendra dans cinq ans ».


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2016)

attention hein ! total respect pour michel !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2016)

Pfffff ! Une "cochonne" chez Jambon ... Quoi de plus normal ! 

http://www.nordeclair.be/1739352/ar...ur-une-jeune-fonctionnaire-faisait-des-photos


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2016)

Emmanuel Macron et la gouvernementalité algorithmique


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2016)

Il utilise les moyens de son époque. Je ne vois pas bien où est le problème, pour la journaliste. Si l'idée est d'essayer de comprendre ce qui a du sens pour les électeurs potentiels et que, coup de bol, c'est à peu près ça, tant mieux pour lui. Les électeurs sont assez grands pour savoir si ce qu'on leur raconte leur convient ou pas ; les résultats des algorithmes actuels ne sont pas toujours d'une grande pertinence et j'imagine que si c'est hors sujet, le succès sera moindre (lapalissade ou pas loin).

Parce que des politiques qui chercheraient à gagner en disant aux électeurs ce qu'ils ont envie d'entendre, ce n'est à proprement parler une nouveauté.

Dès qu'on parle "algorithme", _big data_, brrr... tout le monde frémit.
Et s'empresse d'utiliser son téléphone ou son ordinateur pour exprimer (sur Facebook, Twitter, un forum, un blog etc.) son inquiétude sur le _big data_. 

PS : inversement, je suis toujours chagriné par l'emploi inconsidéré de termes comme ADN ou logiciel, pour surdéterminer les comportements de quelqu'un (logiciel) ou d'un groupe de personnes ou une société (ADN).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2016)

moi je propose un nouvel algorithme pour macron.
hyper simple : l'une des opérations les plus basiques sur un tableur soit la soustraction.

allez je vous le code :

résultat "politique emploi macron" = emplois réels promis par ses bus - emplois réels créés

interprétation pas dure du tout à faire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2016)

Un petit bouquin de 107 pages à 10 € pour réfléchir avec deux économistes pas jargonnants du tout sur l'économie vue par E. Macron, à travers l'analyse de 13 formules-clés de son discours.


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2016)

@Le Chardon : Y'a un bug dans ton algorithme : s'il y a plus d'emplois créés réèls que d'emplois créés prévus le résultat est négatif. C'est voulu ?
Et je propose une première amélioration : paramétrer le bastringue en remplaçant Macron par &var, qu'on puisse comparer les promessesalgorithmes de tous les candidats


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> @Le Chardon : Y'a un bug dans ton algorithme : s'il y a plus d'emplois créés réèls que d'emplois créés prévus le résultat est négatif. C'est voulu ?


Comme quoi, ce n'est pas si facile de programmer (et surtout, il ne faut pas oublier de tester ses formules...)





Romuald a dit:


> Et je propose une première amélioration : paramétrer le bastringue en remplaçant Macron par &var, qu'on puisse comparer les promessesalgorithmes de tous les candidats


Il faut quand même ajouter une condition (donc un test) préalable car ça va planter ou donner un résultat sans intérêt pour ceux et celles n'ayant été ni ministre de l'économie et des finances ni premier(e) ministre, par exemple : Jean-Luc Mélenchon ou Marine Le Pen, qui n'ont jamais eu l'occasion d'exercer ces activités délicates.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2016)

Romuald, au vu des capacités de calcul de nos hommes/femmes politiques, il semble que ce soit mal parti :

http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemonde.fr/2016/12/07/ces-ex-ministres-nuls-en-maths/

À prendre avec la dose d'humour indispensable (quoique les performances de Luc Chatel en calcul mental… Ouille !   ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2016)

au moins lui il se plantait aussi mais il avait un coté drole et attachant au fond (et puis c'était un ouvrier ajusteur héros de la résistance torturé et déporté en camps à 15 ou 16 ans - pas le genre oligarque quoi) :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> au moins lui il se plantait aussi mais il avait un coté drole et attachant au fond (et puis c'était un ouvrier ajusteur héros de la résistance torturé et déporté en camps à 15 ou 16 ans - pas le genre oligarque quoi)



Il était né _Henoch Krasucki_ en septembre 1924 en Pologne. J'ai détesté le Krasucki chef de la CGT dans les années 80. Mais il se caricaturait lui-même et j'étais jeune et ignorant.

Sa photo en 1943, au moment de son arrestation, en mars 1943 (son père, Isaac, a été gazé à Birkenau un mois auparavant) :







« […] 1,70m, mince, nez long, visage type sémite […] » selon la fiche des Renseignements généraux…

Aussi française et pas-de-type-sémite que ces braves gens des RG, Christine Clerc lui a un jour reproché (en 1987), lors d'un club de la presse, de n'être qu'un étranger, naturalisé en 1947, qui s'autorisait indûment à critiquer la politique de la France (voir _L'Humanité_ du 27/01/2003 ; la page _Wikipédia_ consacrée à la journaliste présente une version moins compromettante pour elle de l'incident…). Le procureur avait fait le même reproche (« Vous n'étiez pas français, pourquoi vous mêliez-vous des affaires de la France ? ») aux résistants étrangers du groupe Manouchian. « Non, mais nous méritions de l'être  », aurait répondu l'un d'entre eux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> j'étais jeune et ignorant.



allons allons tu te fais du mal ! 

mais évidemment krasu n'échappa pas à la stalino-attitude lui non plus et chercha un peu (trop) tard à prendre ses distances avec le pcf.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> allons allons tu te fais du mal !



Non. J'étais presque libéral à l'époque. J'avoue : je ne jurais que par Mancur Olson, Raymond Boudon, Thomas Sowell et Philippe Bénéton…

Oui, je sais, c'est mal. J'ai trop honte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

c'est  vrai que dans les années 80 porter une écharpe bénéton était signe qu'on était libéral


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

Gna gna gna, écharpe Bénéton, portnawak… J'avais pas les moyens, moi, Monsieur ! J'étais pauvre mais fier !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2016)

Vo mé réconnéssez ? Bêêêh !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> J'étais pauvre mais fier !



ton coté espagnol car c'est bien connu : l'espagnol est pauvre mais fier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Non. J'étais presque libéral à l'époque.



les résultats de la perquisition menée chez cratès ce matin confirment nos soupçons : on a retrouvé enregistré en K7 vidéo format V2000 toutes les émissions "vive la crise" qu'animait yves montand dans les 80s. Le chanteur-acteur-déclaré-journaliste-économique qui se disait "socialiste version reagan" ou une connerie équivalente du mème calibre.  Coeur à gauche mais portefeuille à droite quoi.

cratès : ton compte est bon mon gaillard !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ton compte est bon mon gaillard !


Comme on dit chez Auchan...
Mais celle-là y a qu'un Havrais pour la comprendre, arff !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Le chanteur-acteur-déclaré-journaliste-économique qui se disait "socialiste version reagan" ou une connerie équivalente du mème calibre.



Exactement. C'est pas nous, les gaullo-communistes, qui irions nous compromettre dans une synthèse idéologique aussi improbable…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

... que papy coco aurait largement réprouvée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2016)

Heureusement, les Abkhazes sont avec nous !!! 

http://presidents.chez-alice.fr/deGaulle/Illegal/Abkhasie/Abkhasie.htm


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2016)

Les budgets militaires repartent à la hausse partout dans le monde

Partout ? Non, un pays perd des places dans le Top 10 : la Russie… D'ici 2020, sauf inflexion, son budget militaire devrait régresser sous celui de la France.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2016)

mais ils ont encore largement assez de bombardiers pour pilonner alep...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> mais ils ont encore largement assez de bombardiers pour pilonner alep...



Oui. Mais la valeur de la vie a été réduite à rien dans cette guerre avec la complicité de tout le monde. Et puis, si l'on observe un peu les conflits des dernières décennies, ce n'est pas vraiment comme si les Occidentaux pouvaient s'ériger en donneurs de leçons quant au caractère criminel des dégâts collatéraux des bombardements aériens…

Mark Selden, « A Forgotten Holocaust: US Bombing Strategy, the Destruction of Japanese Cities & the American Way of War from World War II to Iraq », _Asia-Pacific Journal_, 2 mai 2007


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

je n'ai jamais dit le contraire.

j'ai honte moi mème d'ètre citoyen d'un état dont les deux derniers dirigeants depuis ont mené une politique catastrophique au moyen orient en détruisant le role clé et le crédit que pouvait avoir la france dans cette région.


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'ai honte moi mème d'ètre citoyen d'un état dont les deux derniers dirigeants depuis ont mené une politique catastrophique au moyen orient en détruisant le role clé et le crédit que pouvait avoir la france dans cette région.


Il n'y a pas à avoir honte. Les personnes qui vivent sous un dictature devraient elles avoir honte ?
Il y a juste à ne pas être d'accord, et à essayer de faire ce que l'on peut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

justement non.
nous sommes censés ètre dans une démocratie en élisant des représentants qui devraient porter nos idées. 
dans une dictature t'as pas ce "choix".
et "faire ce qu'on peut" je veux bien mais le sentiment qui domine est l'impuissance.

poutine, obama, bush, sarko, bachar et consorts devraient ètre jugés pour crime contre l'humanité et crimes de guerre.


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> justement non.
> nous sommes censés ètre dans une démocratie en élisant des représentants qui devraient porter nos idées.
> dans une dictature t'as pas ce "choix".


Quelle est la différence entre la démocratie et la dictature ?

En dictature il n'y a qu'un seul dictateur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> je n'ai jamais dit le contraire.



Je sais bien, mais j'avais besoin d'un prétexte pour refourguer une référence… À mon âge, on ne se refait pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre la démocratie et la dictature ?



la dictature c'est ferme ta gueule.
la démocratie c'est cause toujours.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

Il y a la démocratie, la dictature et le junckero-ségolénisme européen :

S. Royal : Nous ne ferons pas l’erreur de David Cameron, rassurez-vous. Nous n’allons pas faire de référendum pour la sortie de la France de l’Union européenne, ça, je puis vous l’affirmer.

Journaliste : Vous…

S. Royal : Parce que nous savons comment ça marche.

Journaliste : Vous nous dites en substance que vous n’autoriserez jamais le peuple français à exprimer son opinion profonde sur sa volonté d’appartenir à l’Union européenne ou non ?

S. Royal : Eh bien nous ne le ferons pas. Nous ne le ferons pas, en tout cas les responsables qui sont…

Journaliste : Vous ne croyez pas en la Démocratie ?

S. Royal : Non, nous… Je… Je… Nous croyons en la démocratie, mais nous croyons aux bonnes questions par rapport aux bonnes réponses, parce que la bonne question, cela aurait été « Est-ce que vous êtes… »

Journaliste : (Rire.) Je ne pense pas qu’il s’agisse de Démocratie si vous pensez qu’il n’y a qu’une seule bonne réponse et que l’autre est inacceptable !

S. Royal : Si, si si ! Je vais vous expliquer ! La bonne question, ce n’est pas de savoir si oui ou non vous voulez sortir de l’Europe, parce qu’à ce moment-là les gens votent pour autre chose. Ils votent pour changer de gouvernement, ils votent parce qu’ils ont compris qu’ils sont instrumentalisés dans un vote, etc. La bonne question, c’est quelle Europe voulez-vous ? Est-ce que vous voulez une Europe qui s’occupe de ceci, est-ce que vous voulez une Europe qui s’occupe de cela, est-ce que vous voulez une Europe approfondie, est-ce que vous voulez une Europe qui s’engage sur telles ou telles valeurs ? Là, ça aurait un sens.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

la marie-ségolène a laissé la région poitou charente dans un tel état qu'elle a été surnommée "gabegie la magnifique"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

et la gabegie continue...

la route solaire : fiasco économique et technique 

http://actu-solaire.fr/index.php?p=articles.show&id=3577


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> mais nous croyons aux bonnes questions par rapport aux bonnes réponses


Tout est dit ! 
La politique selon ségolène c'est une variante de jeopardy : vous voulez telle réponse, formulez la question comme il faut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

kès tu veux : avoir eu un papa officier à dakar ça laisse certaines traces....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon, c'est l'_Encyclopædia Segolenensis_ faite homme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> la marie-ségolène a laissé la région poitou charente dans un tel état qu'elle a été surnommée "gabegie la magnifique"



C'est un vrai feuilleton cette affaire.

Et il m'étonnerait beaucoup que la majorité actuelle au conseil régional enterre vite fait ce dossier vu qu'Alain Rousset, président de la région, qui est en pointe sur cette affaire, ne peut pas blairer Ségolène Royal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

"Stoppez le génocide des rats": 17 000 signatures contre la dératisation à Paris






http://www.lexpress.fr/region/ile-d...s-contre-la-deratisation-a-paris_1860618.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Le Chardon, c'est l'_Encyclopædia Segolenensis_ faite homme.



c'est un tort. 
je ferais mieux de m'intéresser à autre chose en fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Alain Rousset, président de la région, qui est en pointe sur cette affaire, ne peut pas blairer Ségolène Royal.



et c'est un PS ! en politique rien de plus dangereux que les adversaires de son propre camp !
ça va moucher rouge !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2016)

L'Eurogroupe punit Tsípras pour ses mesures sociales

J'aime l'odeur de l'austérité au petit matin…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2016)

les salopards...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2016)

Allons, allons Le Chardon… Le concours du plus immonde salopiot n'est pas encore clos. Outre-Rhin, on vise la première place (non pas que ce soit forcément mieux en France ; mais il est juste de remettre le « modèle allemand », dont certains nous rebattent les oreilles, à sa vraie place) : 

Allemagne : la presse sous le choc après la supposée censure d’un rapport sur la pauvreté par le gouvernement

Pour les anglicistes, voir en complément :

http://www.dw.com/en/german-government-deleted-passages-from-poverty-report/a-36774088
http://www.dw.com/en/latest-figures-show-poverty-increase-in-germany/a-36767218

« Christoph Butterwegge is a professor of political science at Cologne University and the Left Party's candidate for the office of the German president, which will be decided in February. He calls for an immediate increase of the minimum wage in Germany to 10 euros ($10.66) an hour and says the government isn't really serious about combating poverty.

"If you look at this report, the data about homeless people, for example, are estimates from 2014 from an umbrella organization for advocacy groups," Butterwegge says. "The government itself doesn't have its statistics offices collect such data. They have information about how many mountain goats there are in Germany, but only North Rhine-Westphalia collects data about how many homeless people there are." »​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2016)

quand il s'agit de truquer une réalité qui les dérange les schpountzs sont forts ! 

émissions de diesel ou taux de pauvreté c'est kif kif : on triche.


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> quand il s'agit de truquer une réalité qui les dérange les schpountzs sont forts !
> 
> émissions de diesel ou taux de pauvreté c'est kif kif : on triche.



Niveau organisation, ce n'est pas mieux...
Encore hier, je suis passe par l'aire de repos pour contourner le barrage filtrant place sur l'autoroute... qui est present depuis plus d'un an !
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberbayern/inhalt/grenzkontrollen-autobahn-a8-salzburg-100.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> quand il s'agit de truquer une réalité qui les dérange les schpountzs sont forts !
> 
> émissions de diesel ou taux de pauvreté c'est kif kif : on triche.



On ne perd pas les vieilles habitudes :

L’organisation _Kraft durch Freude_, chargée des loisirs des travailleurs sous le régime nazi, a mis en place à la fin des années Trente un livret d’épargne pour permettre à chacun de s’acheter une voiture bon marché, la _KdF-Wagen_, ancêtre de la Coccinelle, par le biais de timbres spéciaux à coller dans un carnet. Hitler, passionné d’automobiles, a même participé à la promotion de ce véhicule populaire (le but étant évidemment de drainer l'épargne du bon peuple pour financer l'effort de réarmement…). Plus de 300 000 Allemands se sont engagés dans ce plan d’épargne à laquelle la guerre a mis fin, *sans qu’aucune voiture n’ait été livrée*, l'industrie automobile ayant alors d'autres priorités… moins civiles.

Le carnet :





Un timbre :





Voilà qui pourrait donner des idées aux patrons français pour une _Medef-Wagen_…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

et d'autant que la vw coccinelle est un vol industriel suite à l'invasion de la tchécoslovaquie.

tout a été volé à tatra : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatra_97

ne pas oublier que les tchèques ont été de brillants ingénieurs !

vw a du verser des indemnités à tatra après la guerre en 1961 pour plagiat.

tatra : des véhicules méconnus à cause du rideau de fer. Peut ètre davantage leurs increvables camions qui gagnaient la plupart du temps le paris-dakar (rallye néo colonialiste que je ne cautionne pas pour autant) :

http://www.conceptcarz.com/vehicle/z875/Tatra-T97.aspx


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et d'autant que la vw coccinelle est un vol industriel suite à l'invasion de la tchécoslovaquie.
> 
> tout a été volé à tatra : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatra_97
> 
> ...



Apparemment, la thèse du plagiat pur et simple est discutée : http://heinkelscooter.blogspot.fr/2015/07/the-tatra-versus-volkswagen-lawsuit.html

Je me souviens par contre d'avoir étudié l'apport pour le Reich de la prise de contrôle du matériel militaire et du potentiel industriel de la République tchécoslovaque après mars 1939 et le démantèlement du pays (qui était déjà le centre industriel de l'Empire d'Autriche-Hongrie avant la Première Guerre mondiale) : les nazis ont en tiré des moyens considérables qu'ils ont quelques mois plus tard utilisés contre la Pologne, puis durant la campagne de France. Notamment d'excellents chars, rebaptisés Panzerkampfwagen 35(t) et Panzerkampfwagen 38(t). Il faut se souvenir qu'à l'époque, la plupart des chars allemands étaient encore des engins légers, du type _Panzerkampwagen_ I et II, inaptes au combat antichar, au contraire des modèles tchèques.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

d'après des copains tchèques, la tchécoslovaquie pendant sa courte existence comme nation indépendante entre la première et la seconde guerre mondiale s'était hissée au 4ème rang des pays industriels en europe.

l'historien vérifiera si c'est juste 

pour l'automobile il y a toujours des modèles et des techniques liées à l'époque. Avec le modèle airflow la société chrysler avait devancé tatra sur les premières recherches aérodynamiques quelques années avant.
il n'empêche qu'une guerre d’invasion est aussi toujours l'occasion de piller les ressources de l'autre.

l'industrie française automobile des années folles produisaient parmi les voitures les plus luxueuses du monde et n'a ensuite après la guerre jamais réussi à revenir dans les créneau du grand luxe malgré quelques tentatives toutes ratées.


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2016)

Et un cadeau de Noël, un !

Je sens que je vais devenir grossier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

Ces histoires de perturbateurs endocriniens finiront mal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Et un cadeau de Noël, un !
> 
> Je sens que je vais devenir grossier



tu n'es pas sans savoir que le géant schpountz BASF a racheté MONSANTO.

pierre laval croyait en la victoire de l'allemagne, l'UE l'a fait !


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2016)

Hitler, Laval, schpountz... Vous êtes en pleine forme, les gars, à ce que je vois.

Pour rester un peu dans l'époque, le seul, le vrai, _le_ Schpountz, c'est Fernandel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Hitler, Laval, schpountz... Vous êtes en pleine forme, les gars, à ce que je vois.



tu peux pas comprendre : t'es pas frontalier !


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> tu peux pas comprendre : t'es pas frontalier !


Détrompe-toi, nous sommes tous frontaliers (il y a toujours une petite frontière pas loin).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

le périph ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> pierre laval croyait en la victoire de l'allemagne, l'UE l'a fait !



Ah, les inconscients !


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2016)

@Le Chardon : Par exemple. Ou le Bd Circulaire. 

@Cratès : tu es d'accord avec The Economist ? Tu es donc resté libéral, finalement ?


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> @Le Chardon : Par exemple. Ou le Bd Circulaire.



uniquement en numéro pair !
(euh sinon, où est-ce que je peux trouver des informations sur la circulation alternée… ?)

ah, et puis j'ai appris qu'avec air'parif, je vais devoir payer une nouvelle vignette pour ma voiture . La française sera jaune, à coté de celle que j'ai déjà, et qui est verte 

---

je me réponds à moi même concernant la circulation alternée... 
sur le site de la préfecture de Paris, il est marqué :


> *A cela s’ajoute un certain nombre de dérogations parmi lesquelles  :*
> 
> Les véhicules immatriculés à l'étranger.


et je bénéficie en plus de la gratuité des transports 

**


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2016)

tout va très bien madame la "royal" marquise :

http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/12/21/g...l-n-y-a-ni-regrets-ni-erreurs-3046670-659.php

Argument bidon : 

_À propos des impayés, elle assure que si ceux-ci avaient été aussi élevés qu’on le prétend, *"il y aurait eu des coups de téléphone, des courriers de protestation de la part des artisans ou des entreprises.* L’opposition en aurait parlé. En avez vous entendu parler avant qu’Alain Rousset le mette sur la place publique ? Non, pas une seule fois". Ségolène Royal rappelle aussi qu’elle a beaucoup délégué à ses vice-présidents aux finances comme Jean-Francois Fountaine ou Bernard Grasset.
_
j'en sais quelque chose que non : jamais une PME-TPE fournisseur d'une grosse collectivité comme une région va aller ouvertement gueuler. Parce que sinon elle va se griller. On préfère négocier en douceur sans faire de hauts cris. Remarquez que c'est double peine : t'es pas payé et si tu gueules tu peux te brosser pour des marchés futurs. 
Et en ce qui concerne le lancement d'une procédure ça risque par finir par te couter plus cher en frais de justice que l'impayé ! Et puis c'est long et décourageant.

et admirez l'argument de la dernière phrase : c'est pas moi c'est les autres !


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> On respire, un peu partout dans le monde (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_destinations_touristiques_mondiales ; données 2014) :
> 
> Chine : 57,7 millions
> Russie : 22,6 millions
> ...


Je n'avais pas vu que Ségolène Royal avait eu un soutien mesuré mais sincère de notre Grand Démocrate en puissance, le brave Jean-Luc Mélenchon. Je ne crois pas que cela avait été relevé ici, bizarrement.

Je trouve assez comique, par ailleurs, son tweet lyrique avec l'épée de Bolivar.
Je ne sais pas si Simón B. (_el Libertador_) le rejoindrait dans cet élan...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

dans le genre impunité aux frais de la princesse la marie-ségolène vaut bien lagarde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> dans le genre impunité aux frais de la princesse la marie-ségolène vaut bien lagarde !



Ouais, t'as raison, y'en a marre de ces pouvoirs politico-financiers qui tirent les ficelles dans l'ombre ! Mais la faute à qui en définitive ? Il serait temps de dénoncer les vrais coupables, les *puissances occultes*…


----------



## peyret (22 Décembre 2016)

Ah ! ces russes ! difficile de s'en passer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ouais, t'as raison, y'en a marre de ces pouvoirs politico-financiers qui tirent les ficelles dans l'ombre ! Mais la faute à qui en définitive ? Il serait temps de dénoncer les vrais coupables, les *puissances occultes*…



marie-ségo et lagarde toutes deux éduquées en secret dans les collèges jéz ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

marie-ségo prépare l'après diesel...

http://www.boursier.com/actualites/...-passer-a-l-apres-diesel-34082.html?headline1

... et nous on prépare l'après marie-ségo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ... et nous on prépare l'après marie-ségo !



Nom de Zeus, j'ai enfin déchiffré l'énigme grâce à toi, Le Chardon !
Ségolène royal n'a pas été seulement formée par les jésuites : elle est leur Grand Maître Secret.

Le mystérieux IHS du symbole jésuite, c'est bien sûr : « Ils Honorent Ségolène »…

Le soleil, c'est une référence cachée à son patronyme (royal comme le « roi-soleil », Louis XIV…).

La croix et les trois clous, c'est une prophétie :

clous : ce qui restera dans les caisses après son passage ;

croix : le chemin douloureux que les contribuables auront à parcourir pour redresser les finances.







Vertigineux…


----------



## BigMonster (22 Décembre 2016)

Ouh là, je m'aperçois que je fais petit joueur avec mon post sur Christine Lagarde.
J'ignorais l'existence de ce topic.
…'tain, y a du niveau…
Cratès, ton dernier message, c'est très très fort


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2016)

Cratès t'es un grand malade 
Un jour faudrait qu'on parle des soucoupes volantes, chuis sûr que t'en sais beaucoup...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

la croix des contribuables ! bon sang mais c'est bien sur ! 

sauf que y'aura pas résurrection de leur compte en banque après le couteux enterrement des projets de marie-ségo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cratès t'es un grand malade
> Un jour faudrait qu'on parle des soucoupes volantes, chuis sûr que t'en sais beaucoup...



Allons donc, je sens bien que tu es sceptique…

Et pourtant, homme de peu de foi : 

*Le pape François et les extraterrestres : l’incroyable connexion*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2016)

j'ai toujours entendu dire que le vatican prenait au sérieux l'hypothèse de la vie extraterrestre et y consacrait une sorte de veille scientifique.
cet article le prouve.


----------



## peyret (22 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'ai toujours entendu dire que le vatican prenait au sérieux l'hypothèse de la vie extraterrestre et y consacrait une sorte de veille scientifique.
> cet article le prouve.


Ils espèrent y trouver le bon dieu avec le saint esprit......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2016)

Emprisonné à tort pendant 31 ans, il reçoit 70 € de dédommagement

Ce qui est choquant dans cette histoire n'est pas le caractère extraordinaire de l'erreur judiciaire et de son absence de compensation ; c'est au contraire la banalité des deux. 

Le Projet Innocence, issu de l'initiative de deux juristes de la Cardozo School of Law de New York, recense un grand nombre de cas de condamnations infondées, pour certaines à la peine capitale, et rend compte des efforts engagés par un réseau d'associations pour réformer le système judiciaire en vue de prévenir de futures injustices et de réparer les torts causés.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2016)

Pas formidables, les rapport sociaux au Vatican…

Le problème avec François est qu'il agit comme si tout le monde avait prononcé le quatrième vœux des Jésuites.

Quant à ses "réformes"…

Le coup de la polysynodie ça ne marche pas. Personne pour lui donner un cour d'histoire ? Tant pis pour lui.

Pendant ce temps, la Curie joue la montre. Cette institution plus que millénaire en a vu d'autres, et des plus coriaces.

La Secrétairerie d'Etat n'est pas la panacée mais elle sert de filtre à toutes les sollicitations des églises locales et décharge le souverain pontife de beaucoup de tâches. C'est le dernier bastion d'intelligence de l'Église universelle, elle est constituée de ses meilleurs cadres. Le reste de la hiérarchie est d'une pauvreté intellectuelle à faire peur. On va voir combien de temps il pourra tenir sans son aide et après lui avoir fait un tel affront public.

Vu sa tendance naturelle à l'autoritarisme, pas sûr que les relations "en direct" de François avec les évêques soient toujours des plus harmonieuses.

Le type qui se voulait avant tout l'évêque de Rome et des Romains est en train de basculer Supérieur général des catholiques.

Je lui donne encore cinq ans.


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2016)

Pas facile de bouger tout ça, en effet. Mais j'aime bien (si j'en crois la citation du journaliste, que je n'ai pas vérifiée) le langage employé :


			
				Le Figaro a dit:
			
		

> Ou dans des «mentalités déformées» poussées par «le démon qui inspire des mauvaises intentions, souvent sous des habits d'agneaux» et qui «se réfugie dans les traditions, dans les apparences du formalisme»


Ça me rappelle le lointain catéchisme de mon enfance...
Toujours pratique, le démon, pour tout expliquer ; selon les goûts, remplacer "le démon" par l'UE, les USA, la Russie, la Chine, etc.


----------



## boninmi (26 Décembre 2016)

Il peuvent toujours rappeler Benoit XVI.
Si vous voulez connaître l'avenir de l'église, c'est chez moi que ça se passe.
Ne lisez pas trop vite ... Par "Famille", il faut bien comprendre "un papa, une maman".


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Il peuvent toujours rappeler Benoit XVI.


Ah ça ! Ils peuvent se mordre les doigts d'avoir fait suer le théologien teuton. En démissionnant il leur a joué un sale tour. 

Maintenant, il est paisible avec ses livres et sa musique et il en a plus grand chose à faire de tous ces tordus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2016)

une autre vision du pape par l'obs qu'on peut pas accuser d'ètre un hebdo catho :

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...=widget&utm_campaign=obclick&obref=obinsource


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2016)

L'Obs. = le faux nez social-libéral de la propagande atlantiste à l'usage des bourgeois parisiens.

Le mythe du pape de gauche. Le discours  de la pauvreté dans l'Église est aussi vieux que l'Église elle-même. Rien de nouveau là-dedans. Comme le socialiste bon teint, le catho-social est généreux de l'argent des autres et dispense de belles paroles à foison. Facile d'en appeler à l'exemple de Saint-François, mais plus difficile de se mettre au vrai niveau du "poverello".

Quant aux pédophiles, rendons à Ratzinger (avant même qu'il ne devienne Benoît XVI) ce qui lui revient sur ce sujet. Il a été longtemps la seule oreille au Vatican à entendre et agir concernant les plaintes des fidèles. "Le bien ne fait pas de bruit et le bruit ne fait pas de bien" disait un autre François.

Je ne sais quel est l'état de santé de François, je la lui souhaite bonne, mais la Curie a les moyens de lui rendre la vie plus difficile encore, rien qu'en exauçant son souhait de gestion directe des affaires : il finira pas signer les bons de commandes du PQ de la cité vaticane.

L'ordre jésuite est organisé comme une unité militaire, avec une hiérarchie stricte. La Curie est avant tout une administration. Même les militaires savent qu'on ne gère pas une compagnie de soutien comme une unité de combat.

Son dernier discours démontre que les réformes piétinent, que les personnels de la Curie ne sont pas en phase avec sa politique. On ne peut se contenter de les accuser d'être des suppôts de satan, ou d'odieux réactionnaires (version gauchiste du satanisme). L'analyse est trop légère. C'est quand même la troisième année sur le même thème et ça ne va pas en s'arrangeant.

Du point de vue doctrinal aussi il n'est pas forcément en phase avec les catholiques pratiquants. Vatican II est dépassé depuis longtemps. Ce qui passait jadis pour des gestes d'ouverture est aujourd'hui perçu par beaucoup comme un abaissement de la foi. Comme lorsque se rendant en Suède, il s'abstient de s'adresser aux 100 000 catholiques suédois et préfère célébrer des cérémonies œcuméniques avec les protestants du cru. Et que dire de ses propos sur le terrorisme islamique. Les chrétiens d'Orient se font génocidés, nos prêtres se font égorger dans nos églises et il faudrait presque s'excuser…

La critique consumériste de Noël ça fait aussi recette entre deux tranches de foie gras chez nos petits socialistes. Une petite larme à l'œil avant une dernière larme de champagne ?

Par contre, lorsqu'il parle des enfants victimes dans son discours de Noël, il évoque aussi "ceux qu'on ne laisse pas naître". Ça fait tout de suite moins rêver le social-catho "progressiste". 

Mettre sur le même plan la guerre et l'avortement dans son discours de Noël, ça semble passer comme une carte de vœux à la Poste. Si le vieux Benoît XVI avait fait ce rapprochement là, qu'est-ce qu'il aurait entendu ? 

En parlant d'enfants qu'on empêche de naitre : http://www.liberation.fr/france/201...an-a-l-egard-d-une-caissiere-enceinte_1537522

Il en pense quoi le vicaire du Christ sur Terre ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2016)

Le monde selon Google, ou la géographie à géométrie variable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En parlant d'enfants qu'on empêche de naitre : http://www.liberation.fr/france/201...an-a-l-egard-d-une-caissiere-enceinte_1537522
> 
> Il en pense quoi le vicaire du Christ sur Terre ?



On peut préciser, pour ceux qui connaissent mal le christianisme (je sais que certains ici sont pointus sur la question), que la doctrine sociale de l'Église reconnaît la réalité de la souffrance au travail, mais qu'elle appelle davantage à penser son sens comme une collaboration de l'homme aux côtés du Sauveur à la rédemption de l'humanité qu'elle n'invite à se révolter :

« En supportant la peine du travail en union avec le Christ crucifié pour nous, l'homme collabore en quelque manière avec le Fils de Dieu à la rédemption de l'humanité. Il se montre le véritable disciple de Jésus en portant à son tour la croix chaque jour dans l'activité qui est la sienne. » (_Laborem Exercens_, 27).

L'encyclique_ Caritas in veritate_ quant à elle associe essentiellement l'idée de souffrance au chômage, à l'exclusion durable du monde du travail : « La dignité de la personne et les exigences de la justice demandent, aujourd’hui surtout, que les choix économiques ne fassent pas augmenter de façon excessive et moralement inacceptable les écarts de richesse et que l’on continue à se donner comme objectif prioritaire l’accès au travail ou son maintien, pour tous. » (_Caritas in veritate_, 32).

Si le discours des papes, estime Françoise Terrel-Salmon, ancienne rédactrice en chef de la revue jésuite _Projet_, prétend défendre l'idée de la dignité de l'homme au travail, il reste abstrait et timide quant à la prise en compte des conditions réelles de son exercice (« Quand Rome parle du travail »,_ Projet_, 2011/4, n° 323).

Il y a une quinzaine d'années paraissait le livre du jésuite Jean-Yves Calvez, _Les Silences de la doctrine sociale de l'Église_. Il n'est pas certain qu'on ait beaucoup avancé depuis (voir une bonne synthèse sur ces questions dans un article de 2015 de _La Croix_, à partir d'une lecture du livre de Jacques Le Goff, _Le Retour en grâce du travail_ : http://doctrine-sociale.blogs.la-cr...ce-a-la-nouvelle-donne-du-travail/2015/06/26/).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2016)

il est clair qu'en se référant aux jésuites dans son post ci dessus cratès est le cheval de troie du complot maçonno-illumati-jésuitique de macg.
m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit reptilien tiens !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'Obs. = le faux nez social-libéral de la propagande atlantiste à l'usage des bourgeois parisiens.



 j'adore !
mon papy coco t'aurait adoré c'est certain !

je suis pas lecteur de l'obs et encore moins militant socialo-bobo mais c'était juste pour montrer que ce pape suscite des réactions différents (à tort ou à raison).

il est question des rapports de l'église au travail : j'ai connu un prètre ouvrier qui bossait dans une boite de charpente métallique. Il était militant CGT et conseiller prudhommal. Pour moi qui ai connu le milieu coco CGTiste je n'ai pas vue de différence avec les militants les plus engagés comme le fut papy. La seule différence c'est qu'il croyait en Dieu et encore il était très discret sur le sujet. Il ne sermonnait personne et ne faisait aucune tentative pour convertir qui que ce soit.

j'ai appris que le prètres ouvrier avaient été interdits par le vatican après leur création dans les années 50 : ça montre qu'une autre partie de l'église était franchement hostile à cette façon de vivre l'évangile auprès des luttes des travailleurs et a eu le bras long pour les faire interdire.

l'église catho est étrange : on y trouve les tendances les plus fortement opposées et mème ennemies et pourtant il y a une forme d'unité (ou une illusion d'unité ?).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> il est clair qu'en se référant aux jésuites dans son post ci dessus cratès est le cheval de troie du complot maçonno-illumati-jésuitique de macg.
> m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit reptilien tiens !



*Reptilien*, moi ??????

Mais sssssssssaprisssssssssti, assssssssssez déliré ! Cessssssssse de propager des rumeurs ausssssssssssssi sssssssssssotes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2016)

je vois que ça ne te laisse pas de boa...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> je vois que ça ne te laisse pas de boa...



C'est plutôt que j'ai l'habitude d'avaler des couleuvres, alors je ne vais pas verser des larmes de crocodile sous prétexte que tu as une langue de vipère…


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2016)

Savoir garder son sang froid en toutes circonstances en somme.  :¬°


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2016)

Un vol New York-Paris fait une escale pour une "pause pipi"


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> j'adore !
> mon papy coco t'aurait adoré c'est certain !
> 
> je suis pas lecteur de l'obs et encore moins militant socialo-bobo mais c'était juste pour montrer que ce pape suscite des réactions différents (à tort ou à raison).
> ...


L'Église a toujours fonctionné comme ça. Rome reste ouverte à beaucoup de choses du moment qu'elle peut les contrôler. Cela a longtemps été sa force de proposer une solution spirituelle à toutes sortes de situations, dans le cadre du dogme, mais les choses semblent s'être grippées au court du vingtième-siècle. 

Le problème avec les prêtres ouvriers a surtout été la question communiste. Au moment où le mouvement émerge, on est en pleine guerre froide et l'Église est persécutée dans le bloc de l'Est. La fin du pontificat de Pie XII est également le cadre d'un raidissement doctrinal. Il faut aussi reconnaître quelques dérives politiques de certains prêtres. Le mouvement reprend dès les années 60 avec l'assentiment et le contrôle de Rome dans un climat plus apaisé.

Après, re-belote avec les prêtres de la théologie de la libération en Amérique latine. Le mouvement est d'abord considéré comme suspect avant d'être accepté par Rome. Il n'y a pas eu condamnation (autre temps autres mœurs), juste une définition des bornes à ne pas franchir (quand on a l'évangile, on n'a pas besoin de Karl Marx).


Ça m'amuse de voir l'Obs., et la gauche libérale en général, prendre ainsi parti pour le Pape François. Fondamentalement, il n'a rien de changé si ce n'est l'image renvoyée. Mais d'aucuns diraient qu'aujourd'hui l'image est tout.

Je trouve surtout que c'est un pape autocratique. Quand il réunit un synode, il fait les questions et les réponses. Tout avis divergent est assimilé à de la désobéissance. On l'a vu avec le synode sur la famille ou plusieurs évêques se sont fait taper sur les doigts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2016)

Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux de la mondialisation… inégalitaire

C'est de l'économie un peu savante et en anglais, mais un graphique synthétise bien le propos :







En résumé, la mondialisation a profité essentiellement, en termes de croissance des revenus, aux classes moyennes des pays asiatiques et à une infime minorité de super-riches, les membres du « Top 1 % ». Même si toutes les catégories ont vu leurs revenus progresser, même si les inégalités à l'échelle mondiale ont diminué, la croissance des inégalités à l'échelle des société nationale a généré un profond malaise en leur sein.

L'auteur en tire la conclusion suivante :

« Even if globalization were to be associated with an absolute real income improvement for all, or almost all, and reduced global inequality, if it is also associated with rising national inequalities, the unhappiness stemming from the latter may dominate. Globalization may be “felt” to produce a more unequal world, even if it objectively does not. Then the very facts that are globally hopeful and reassuring may have domestic consequences that are the very opposite. »​
Et forcément, cela ne peut pas ne pas entraîner de conséquences politiques…

C'est sur ce point qu'il me semble nécessaire de reformuler les conclusions de l'auteur, relativement à un mécontentement des classes moyennes et populaires des pays développés qui relèverait de la « subjectivité » d'un sentiment d'injustice, quand la réalité des chiffres démontrerait « objectivement » que la mondialisation a accru la richesse globale. Ce que les catégories perdantes perçoivent parfaitement dans la croissance des inégalités, ce n'est pas seulement qu'elle paraît injuste au regard d'une exigence abstraite de justice entre les membres d'une même société. C'est aussi et avant tout qu'elle est le produit d'une organisation biaisée des rapports de production par laquelle une classe parasitaire d'une part détourne à son profit l'essentiel d'une richesse à la production de laquelle elle n'a participé que de manière marginale, d'autre part utilise ce pouvoir économique pour renforcer son contrôle politique et social sur les conditions de travail et d'existence concrètes de l'immense majorité qu'elle a spoliée non seulement d'une « juste » rétribution de son travail (point de vue subjectif) mais aussi d'une satisfaction correcte de ses besoins « objectifs ».


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2016)

Désinformation russe ? Russia Today nous dirait des menteries ?

Quant au diagramme ci-dessus, il faudrait quand même le compléter, pour bien faire, de ce que représente quantitativement l'augmentation : c'est-à-dire, à quels revenus initiaux s'appliquent les pourcentages.

Par ailleurs, on pourrait résumer le papier par le fait que les gens en général sont plus intéressés par leur propre situation et leur situation relative dans _leur_ pays que par la situation mondiale. On  s'en doutait un peu.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2016)

Une désinformation Russe qui vaut bien les bobards de l'OTAN repris tels quels par la presse occidentale.

Ces "experts" sont des arroseurs arrosés.

L'affaire vue de Moscou :
https://fr.sputniknews.com/international/201612241029329197-usa-lutte-propagande/
https://fr.sputniknews.com/internat...utnik-rt-agents-etrangers-redactrice-riposte/

Et puis un nouveau joueur :
https://fr.sputniknews.com/international/201612281029379739-khodorkovski-medias-opposition/

Une variante de l'observatoire syrien (sic) des droits de l'homme (re-sic) ?

Deux mensonges n'ont jamais fait une vérité. Pas sûr qu'on gagne grand chose avec tout ces gens. 

Il reste : https://fr.zenit.org


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2016)

Jacqueline Sauvage graciée


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jacqueline Sauvage graciée



Tout ce battage après avoir tué avec préméditation un homme de trois coup de fusil dans le dos…

J'espère qu'il y aura autant de considération pour celui-ci :
http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...ut-la-legitime-defense-09-12-2016-6436176.php

Ou celui-là :
http://www.lepoint.fr/justice/nice-...ue-un-cambrioleur-23-12-2016-2092661_2386.php

Mais j'en doute.


----------



## dragao13 (28 Décembre 2016)

Comparer le meurtre d'un violeur violent multi récidiviste avec des cambrioleurs ... joli cynisme : j'aime [emoji1360]


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jacqueline Sauvage graciée


Entendu (dans un bistrot) : "On va pouvoir faire justice soi-même".


----------



## dragao13 (28 Décembre 2016)

Entendu ( dans un bistrot aussi ) : "vaut mieux être belle et rebelle que moche et re-moche "


----------



## peyret (28 Décembre 2016)

Tiens c'est parti dans les discussions-aperos de comptoir.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Entendu ( dans un bistrot aussi ) : "vaut mieux être belle et rebelle que moche et re-moche "



entendu aussi dans un rade : tout ce qui brille n'est pas or la preuve regarde une ampoule électrique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2016)

un point de vue il me semble informé et pas conspi sur la manipulation de l'info sur la syrie :

https://www.les-crises.fr/alep-eric...falsification-de-linformation-par-les-medias/


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2016)

Ça me fait penser à Régis Debray et sa pizza (un petit rappel ici  et là ; je n'ai pas retrouvé le lien vers la tribune initiale de Régis Debray dans le Monde).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2016)

on ne peut pas dire que pour l'intervention de l'OTAN contre la serbie nous ayons eu aussi à l'époque une information neutre et objective.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2016)

À propos de l'affaire Sauvage, l'avocat Régis de Castelnau avait procédé sur son blog à plusieurs mises au point dignes d'intérêt (ou relayé d'autres articles) qui défendaient un autre point de vue que celui de la victimisation :

http://www.vududroit.com/2016/01/ne-pas-confondre-justice-et-feminisme/ (article de Florence Rault)http://www.vududroit.com/2016/01/ne-pas-confondre-justice-et-feminisme/
http://www.vududroit.com/2016/02/affaire-sauvage-le-culte-des-coupables-innocents/
http://www.vududroit.com/2016/08/1414/


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Comparer le meurtre d'un violeur violent multi récidiviste avec des cambrioleurs ... joli cynisme : j'aime [emoji1360]



Le problème c'est qu'il n'a jamais été démontré au procès que le monsieur était un violeur violent, encore moins récidiviste puisque jamais condamné.

Les deux avocates ont gagné dans une opinion publique manipulée un procès perdu par deux fois aux assises devant des jurés populaires instruits dans la sérénité des débats.

Justice ? Pas sûr.


----------



## dragao13 (29 Décembre 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème c'est qu'il n'a jamais été démontré au procès que le monsieur était un violeur violent, encore moins récidiviste puisque jamais condamné.
> 
> Les deux avocates ont gagné dans une opinion publique manipulée un procès perdu par deux fois aux assises devant des jurés populaires instruits dans la sérénité des débats.
> 
> Justice ? Pas sûr.



T'as raison .... ça pue cette histoire ! [emoji19]


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2016)

Remarque, je ne critique pas la grâce. C'est dans les prérogatives constitutionnelles du chef de l'État. Il gracie qui il veut, en son âme est conscience.

Il a fallu qu'il s'y reprenne à deux fois, c'est un peu étrange… mais bon, c'est François Hollande.


----------



## dragao13 (29 Décembre 2016)

Il a cédé à la pression médiatique ... et il s'en branle, il a plus qu'à tirer ce qui lui reste de son mandat.
Qu'il s'y reprenne à deux fois, ça aurait tendance à faire suspecter le fait que le mec n'était pas franchement convaincu du bien-fondé de la grâce !


----------



## Romuald (29 Décembre 2016)

Un bon article - à mon sens - du Monde. Oui, du Monde, aussi étonnant que ça puisse paraître.
(note à @Moonwalker, post 31270 : la préméditation n'a été retenue par aucun des deux jugements si j'en crois les liens de @Cratès) 

Et histoire de rendre un peu d'importance à l'"amusant" du titre du fil, passke c'est plutôt devenu 'ou pas' depuis un moment.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Et histoire de rendre un peu d'importance à l'"amusant" du titre du fil, passke c'est plutôt devenu 'ou pas' depuis un moment.



C'est pas de bol pour Aulas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2016)

Traînées laissées dans le ciel de Mossoul par les avions de la coalition anti-EI.
Source : https://twitter.com/IsabelColes/status/814406494464643072


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2016)

Donner une fessée à son enfant est maintenant interdit


----------



## dragao13 (30 Décembre 2016)

C'est comme donner des devoirs après l'école, ça fait belle lurette que c'est interdit ... et pourtant ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2016)

en tout cas suite à cette histoire de grace présidentielle, l'affaire a déja été récupérée par les marchands :


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2016)

... et bientôt : le livre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> en tout cas suite à cette histoire de grace présidentielle, l'affaire a déja été récupérée par les marchands :



Les publicitaires avaient anticipé…

http://www.juliettehasagun.com/

ou






On peut aussi préférer les porcelaines de Delft de Magnus Gjoen :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2017)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2017)

Un malware Android d'origine russe utilisé pour suivre à la trace les unités d'artillerie ukrainienne ? (brochure pdf en anglais)

Traduction de l'introduction de la brochure :

_• De la fin 2014 jusqu'à 2016, le malware FANCY BEAR X-Agent a été diffusé subrepticement sur les forums militaires ukrainiens dans le cadre d'une application Android légitime développée par l'officier d'artillerie ukrainien Yaroslav Sherstuk.
• L'application initiale permettait à l'artillerie de traiter plus rapidement les données de ciblage de l'obusier D-30 de l'époque soviétique employé par les forces ukrainiennes, réduisant le temps de ciblage de plusieurs minutes à moins de 15 secondes. Selon les entretiens de Sherstuk avec la presse, plus de 9000 artilleurs utilisaient l'application dans l'armée ukrainienne.
• L'implantation réussie du malware FANCY BEAR dans cette application peut avoir facilité les actions de reconnaissance contre les troupes ukrainiennes. La capacité de ce logiciel malveillant à récupérer les communications et les données de localisation brutes d'un dispositif infecté en fait un moyen attractif d'identifier l'emplacement général des forces d'artillerie ukrainiennes et de les engager.
• Les rapports Open Source indiquent que les forces d'artillerie ukrainiennes ont perdu plus de 50% de leurs pièces dans les 2 années de conflit et plus de 80% des obusiers D-30, le plus fort pourcentage de pertes de pièces d'artillerie dans l'arsenal ukrainien._​
En fouinant un peu, je m'aperçois que Crowdstrike (la source de l'article) est une société de cyber-sécurité américaine réputée avoir des liens étroits avec l'OTAN via le think tank Atlantic Council… Son _Chief Technology Officer_, Dmitri Alperovitch, à l'origine en août 2016 de la « révélation » d'une intrusion de hackers russes dans les ordinateurs du Comité National du Parti Démocrate, est ainsi présenté dans _Wikipedia_ :
_He is a Senior Fellow at the Atlantic Council think tank and was named in December 2013 as one of Foreign Policy's Top 100 Leading Global Thinkers, along with Angela Merkel, John Kerry, Ben Bernanke and Jeff Bezos. _​
Le rapport de Crowdstrike  sur les méchants hackers russes et leurs méfaits en Ukraine est à prendre _cum grano salis_ par conséquent, même s'il paraît très vraisemblable. Dans tous les cas de figure, les militaires ukrainiens passent pour des couillons…


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2017)

Cratès a dit:


> Un malware Android


M'enfin, z'avaient qu'à prendre des ifounes
De toutes façons je pense que les séparatistes du Donbass doivent avoir accès aux données des renseignements russes comme les ukrainiens à ceux de l'OTAN ou des US. Ca relativise.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2017)

ah la belle révolution bolivarienne façon chavez...

https://fr.express.live/2016/06/22/la-fille-dhugo-chavez-est-la-personne-la-plus-riche-du-venezuela/


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ah la belle révolution bolivarienne façon chavez...
> 
> https://fr.express.live/2016/06/22/la-fille-dhugo-chavez-est-la-personne-la-plus-riche-du-venezuela/


Est-ce qu'elle est célibataire, la dame ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)

envoie lui un mp !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ah la belle révolution bolivarienne façon chavez...
> 
> https://fr.express.live/2016/06/22/la-fille-dhugo-chavez-est-la-personne-la-plus-riche-du-venezuela/





> María Gabriela ne serait pas la seule proche de Chavez richissime. Des documents provenant du lanceur d’alerte Hervé Falciani ont montré qu’Alejandro Andrade, l’ex-ministre des Finances du pays entre 2007 et 2010, avait un compte ouvert auprès de la banque HSBC en Suisse sur lequel il avait déposé 11,2 milliards de dollars (environ 9,9 milliards d’euros).



Cahuzac fait des émules en Amérique du sud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)

oui mais la c'est tout de suite moins ptit joueur que le jéjé cahuzac : 9,9 mds de roros !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2017)

Il tient cinq kilomètres accroché au toit de sa voiture volée


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il tient cinq kilomètres accroché au toit de sa voiture volée


J'ai un copain qui a fait ça en Espagne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2017)

Le conte de Noël (après l'heure)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> M'enfin, z'avaient qu'à prendre des ifounes
> De toutes façons je pense que les séparatistes du Donbass doivent avoir accès aux données des renseignements russes comme les ukrainiens à ceux de l'OTAN ou des US. Ca relativise.



C'est plus difficile de pirater les Russes : ils se sont tournés vers le low-tech…

RUSSIE. Les services secrets adoptent la machine à écrire [info de 2013]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)

c'est ce qu'on appelle "se crèper le chignon" 

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/0...llard-sestime-victime-dun-lobby-des-crepiers/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)

enfoiré de gaulliste ! 

ah l'insulte qui tue ! sur estrosi en plus ! les vieux fafs de pieds noirs de PACA ont encore la rancune tenace contre la grande zora !   

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/1...estrosi-suspend-seance-conseil-regional-PACA/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> enfoiré de gaulliste !
> 
> ah l'insulte qui tue ! sur estrosi en plus ! les vieux fafs de pieds noirs de PACA ont encore la rancune tenace contre la grande zora !
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/1...estrosi-suspend-seance-conseil-regional-PACA/



Le FN de Florian Philippot et Marine Le Pen tente de se transformer en parti néo-gaulliste ou (ce qui revient un peu au même) en Parti Social Français du XXIe siècle. Mais la vieille garde maurrassienne et OAS est toujours aux aguets. Quelle triste engeance ! En plus Estrosi est aussi gaulliste que je suis tibétain…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2017)

Ah, c'est comme ça ? OK, je lâche tout…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2017)

jaloux va !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2017)

Saint-Sylvestre : massacre orthographique à l'Élysée

« Comment autant d’amateurisme, d’ignorance et d’incompétence ont-ils pu se glisser à ce niveau du pouvoir ? »​L'habitude, probablement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2017)

le quiquennat de flanby : amateurisme jusqu'au bout.
pour une fois il y aura eu de la cohérence quelque part !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2017)

Hihi !!! 

http://www.lalibre.be/culture/cinem...-nous-irritent-le-fn-586bab75cd708a17d556d981


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hihi !!!
> 
> http://www.lalibre.be/culture/cinem...-nous-irritent-le-fn-586bab75cd708a17d556d981



Amis belges, je vous adore!


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2017)

Plus je vois les Wallons, plus je comprends les Flamands.

Le sire Lucas Belvaux (qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec son regretté frère Rémy) ferait mieux de s'occuper de ce qui se passe chez lui, à Molenbeek par exemple. 

Maintenant, ce n'est pas parce que l'état-major du FN déteste un film qu'il n'a pas vu que je vais m'y précipiter.

Les pseudo-intellos donneurs de leçons n'ont toujours pas compris celles de 2016. Ça promet pour 2017.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Plus je vois les Wallons, plus je comprends les Flamands.
> 
> Le sire Lucas Belvaux (qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec son regretté frère Rémy) ferait mieux de s'occuper de ce qui se passe chez lui, à Molenbeek par exemple.
> 
> ...



 ... N'empêche, il a eu le nez fin, Lucas ... Il n'y avait pas de meilleur moment pour sortir son film en France, il "aurait" été subventionné du moins en partie par l'Etat français, et en plus il bénéficie du battage médiatique et de la pub gratuite que vont lui faire les extrêmes de tous bords en commençant par l'extrême droite qui crie au scandale avant qu'il ne soit sorti !

C'est du grand art ! 

Quant aux wallons et aux flamands, faut pas s'en faire ... Dès que ça sent un peu le "brûlé", ils s'entendent comme larrons en foire ! Surréalisme oblige, la Belgique est et restera unie et éternelle !!!  (et c'est un flamand qui vous le dit ! )


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2017)

Boaff. Pas sûr que le buzz tienne longtemps. Pour qu'un film ait du succès, il faut déjà qu'il soit bon. C'est quoi son palmarès à Lucas Belvaux ? Deux navets et une carotte. Un peu clair le potage.

Le film a sûrement été subventionné par le ministère de la culture (sic), rien que par les canaux habituels de l'avance sur recette, voire par d'autres officines. Les acteurs ont sans doute l'impression de faire œuvre de service publique entre deux cocktails mondains.

Du grand art ? Je trouve au contraire la ficelle un peu grosse et assez facile. À attaquer les électeurs du FN on ne risque pas la fatwa ni la descente de Kalachnikov au petit matin. Eux se contentent de voter, ils ne mitraillent pas les terrasses de café.

J'attends toujours le grand film humoristique belge et grinçant sur les barbus de Molenbeek.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'attends toujours le grand film humoristique belge et grinçant sur les barbus de Molenbeek.



Arff ! On est peut-être belges, mais pas cons à ce point là !


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arff ! On est peut-être belges, mais pas cons à ce point là !


C'est le problème des Français : leur arrogance est telle qu'ils sous-estiment toujours leurs voisins.

Histoire de changer un peu de sujet, pour une fois, cette petite niouze de NextInpact sur Linux/Moose.
Ce n'est pas notre avenir, c'est déjà notre quotidien.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arff ! On est peut-être belges, mais pas cons à ce point là !


Dommage. Celui-là je serais probablement allé le voir. 

La ré-industrialisation mode d'emploi : http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...que-et-investit-au-michigan_5057221_3222.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La ré-industrialisation mode d'emploi : http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/art...que-et-investit-au-michigan_5057221_3222.html



À quelques détails près :



> En revanche, la production de la Ford Focus quittera bien l’usine de Warren (Michigan) pour le Mexique, mais dans une usine existante, celle d’Hermosillo.



Ça ressemble au jeu des chaises musicales.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2017)

Peillon compare le sort des musulmans français à celui des juifs sous Vichy

« Certains veulent utiliser la laïcité - ça déjà été fait dans le passé - contre certaines catégories de population, c'était-il y a 40 ans les juifs à qui on mettait des étoiles jaunes. C'est aujourd'hui un certain nombre de nos compatriotes musulmans qu'on amalgame souvent avec les islamistes radicaux. C'est intolérable » a-t-il déclaré.​La *laïcité* à l'origine de l'étoile jaune ? Et il y a *40 ans* ? 

Ok, il est juste agrégé et docteur en philosophie (et pas en histoire, comme des journalistes paresseux l'écrivent en se recopiant les uns les autres), ancien ministre de l'Éducation par ailleurs, mais tout de même…  

Et puis pour quelqu'un qui prétend lutter contre les amalgames, les confusions douteuses, ça fait beaucoup d'approximations.

Peillon, la caricature du type qui sème la pagaille partout où il prétend apporter la clarté.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2017)

Ah! Peillon…

Mona Ozouf lui avait réglé son compte il y a quelques années au sujet de François Furet et de la Révolution Française. Son bref passage au ministère de l'abêtissement national a confirmé tout ce que le personnage avait de falot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2017)

Les entreprises françaises boudent le made in France

… et ont du mal à le justifier appremment.





_
_
​


----------



## usurp (5 Janvier 2017)

The Methbot Operation
Entre 3 et 5 millions d'euros par jour quand même.... rentable la pub!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2017)

Cratès a dit:


> Les entreprises françaises boudent le made in France
> 
> … et ont du mal à le justifier *appremment*.



Et ça, c'est moi qui vais avoir du mal à le justifier.  

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Des vêtements anti-surveillance pour mettre en échec la reconnaissance faciale ? (en anglais)

Exemple de motif visant à surcharger les systèmes d'identification en multipliant les faux positifs :


----------



## usurp (5 Janvier 2017)

Cratès a dit:


> Des vêtements anti-surveillance pour mettre en échec la reconnaissance faciale ? (en anglais)



C'est pour éviter que les thons se fasse repérer, c'est ça? j'ai pas lu 
Ça aussi tu vas avoir du mal à le justifier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2017)

Je ne vais même pas essayer de me justifier, ce serait peine perdue… 

Et c'est encore pire au boulot actuellement ! 

Le vrai lien (toujours le _Guardian_) : https://www.theguardian.com/technol...illance-clothing-facial-recognition-hyperface

En gros, il s'agit des créations d'un certain Adam Harvey, dont le but est de fournir un moyen de tromper, en les surchargeant, les logiciels de reconnaissance faciale. La finalité affichée est évidemment politique : mettre en échec Big Brother en défendant le droit de chacun de ne pas être pisté en permanence. Dans la mesure où les programmes en question ne cessent de progresser et où une large part de la population semble — pour le moment du moins — accepter l'idée d'une restriction des libertés individuelles en échange de plus de sécurité, l'entreprise relève aujourd'hui surtout du symbolique. Dans quelques années, on y verra peut-être un acte pionnier. Il est assez clair que ce n'est pas la technologie qui est en cause, mais la conception que l'on se fait de la société.

Bonne nouvelle tout de même pour les amateurs du _low poly pixel art _: ils vont pouvoir se déguiser en œuvres d'art et nos rues ressembleront à ça : https://www.artstation.com/artwork/4deyL


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2017)

D'un autre côté si tu portes un manteau comme ça, c'est pas la peine de faire de la reconnaissance faciale pour te repérer


----------



## patlek (5 Janvier 2017)

"En revanche, vous ne payerez pas d’impôts sur vos revenus perçus durant l’année 2017"

https://fr.finance.yahoo.com/actual...ale-quest-ce-que-cela-signifie-171322510.html


----------



## usurp (6 Janvier 2017)

« l’aide au séjour d’un étranger pour lui assurer des conditions dignes et décentes ou visant à préserver son “intégrité physique n’est pas pénalement punissable” . 

Espérons pour lui que cela fasse jurisprudence


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

arsène lupin existe !

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...passe-passe-a-5-millions-d-euros_1865747.html

c'est bien plus classe que le braquage de kim kardashiotte mais cela dit c'était aussi à son image de pouff exhib


----------



## usurp (6 Janvier 2017)

Simple, sans violence, et même avec prise de rendez-vous : comme tu dis, la classe.


----------



## usurp (6 Janvier 2017)

J'en veux un comme ça !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

et c'est qu'un début : les projets nathalie, stéphanie et coralie sont en route !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

N'oublions pas le projet Ségolène ! 

*Royal : « Il faut que Jeanne d’Arc revienne dans notre récit national »*


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2017)

Je veux bien bouter l'Anglois hors le royaume, d'autant plus qu'avec le Brexit le boulot sera déjà bien avancé. 

Par contre, au sujet des voix, comptez pas sur moi pour me brancher sur Radio Courtoisie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

et t'as résilié ton abonnement à rivarol aussi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et t'as résilié ton abonnement à rivarol aussi ?



Jamais lu ce truc là.

J'en suis resté à _Signal_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

et Je suis partout tu le reçois encore ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et Je suis partout tu le reçois encore ?


Non. Ils sont partis. 

Au fait, en parlant de Jeanne d'Arc :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2017)

Cratès a dit:


> N'oublions pas le projet Ségolène !
> 
> *Royal : « Il faut que Jeanne d’Arc revienne dans notre récit national »*



pour une fois qu'on parle d'une lorraine !


moi je vote pour le candidat ou la candidate qui proposera de redonner à la lotharingie (la lorraine) sa juste place en europe :


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2017)

Au sujet de _Signal_, une petite anecdote :

Dans son livre _Alias Caracalla_, Daniel Cordier, le secrétaire de Jean Moulin, raconte comment les résistants utilisaient l'hebdomadaire _Signal_ comme signe de reconnaissance lors de leurs rendez-vous. Et de faire le constat qu'il n'y avait que les résistants qui achetaient et s'affichaient publiquement avec cette revue. 



Le Chardon a dit:


> pour une fois qu'on parle d'une Lorraine !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> moi je vote pour le candidat ou la candidate qui proposera de redonner à la lotharingie (la lorraine) sa juste place en europe :


Il commence à me gaver le re-découpage régional.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2017)

Un skieur suspendu à un télésiège sauvé par... un funambule


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2017)




----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2017)

Comme des bêtes !


----------



## boninmi (10 Janvier 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme des bêtes !


En même temps ça ne dépasse pas bien le niveau d'un chien qui se frotte le membre sur la jambe du premier visiteur venu, et ce que montre la video est tellement furtif qu'il ne me semble pas qu'on puisse en conclure grand chose. Ceci étant, ça réduit la marge de manœuvre de toutes les morales prétendant proscrire les actes "contraires à la nature " .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2017)

Hé hé, je ne m'en lasse pas… Elle a un don Ségolène : la renouvellitude de la connitude. 

Polémique après ses propos sur Cuba: une "agression sexiste", selon Royal


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2017)

heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas payés au résultat


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2017)

Cratès a dit:


>



fake ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2017)

Cratès a dit:


> Hé hé, je ne m'en lasse pas… Elle a un don Ségolène : la renouvellitude de la connitude.
> 
> Polémique après ses propos sur Cuba: une "agression sexiste", selon Royal



pourtant il me semble qu'aucun homme ne l'ait critiquée sur son physique en disant qu'elle avait le cul bas...


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Janvier 2017)

On ne pourra pas dire qu'Hollande sera resté fidèle à "cul bas".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2017)

Le Chardon a dit:


> fake ?



Je ne crois pas. Photo prise dans un train : celui/celle qui a saisi la liste des arrêts devait être en délicatesse avec la géographie.

Et ce qui suit. On dirait un gag. Mais non…






François Fillon, ancien ministre, ancien Premier ministre et candidat à la Présidence de la république, s'imagine que la dette publique de la France est de 2 milliards…

Pour info : 

« La dette publique française, elle, s’élevait à 2 160,4 milliards d’euros au troisième trimestre 2016, soit 97,6 % du produit intérieur brut (PIB), contre 98,4 % trois mois plus tôt, soit une baisse de 0,9 point, selon les chiffres publiés par l’Institut national de la statistique et des études économiques (Insee), vendredi 23 décembre. »
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie-fran...t-au-troisieme-trimestre_5053246_1656968.html​Je sais bien que c'est un sous-fifre qui est à l'origine de la bourde, mais c'est tout de même éclairant sur le sérieux de l'équipe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On ne pourra pas dire qu'Hollande sera resté fidèle à "cul bas".



Fidèle à « cul bas »  ? Hollande ne pouvait pas. Ségolène est elle-même fidèle, mais elle refroidit les hommes, les émascule psychologiquement. D'où son surnom : « Fidèle castre trop ».


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2017)

François fillon, c' est celui qui était a la tete d' un état en faillite, état auquel il a rajouté 600 milliards de dettes en 4 ans.
C' est sur et certains qu'après son passage , l' état était beacoup moins en faillite, chapeau bas pour l' artiste.

(Accessoirement il servait de carpette a sarkozy qui s' essuyait allègrement les pieds dessus.)


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2017)

Vooiiilllààààààà.... Le fil est cuit.


C' est bien connu, là oû fillon passe, tout trépasse.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2017)

Au bon beurre.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2017)

Comme un sentiment d'insécurité.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2017)

Ils refusent une box Internet, on leur coupe le téléphone


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2017)

Comme la corde le pendu


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme la corde le pendu



Ce qui me ferait marrer, c'est que Macron lui dise non merci.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2017)

Préparez vous pour après le deuxième tour !


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Janvier 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Préparez vous pour après le deuxième tour !


Chez nous on mange l'aïoli, ça suffit pour repousser les vampires.
Manque de bol, ça repousse aussi les filles.
On peut pas tout avoir.


----------



## Berthold (24 Janvier 2017)

Sauf si les filles mangent aussi de l'aïoli… Faut bien choisir ses partenaires…


----------



## usurp (26 Janvier 2017)

Match Russie vs USA pour un retour en arrière. Les femmes ont du soucis à se faire....


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Match Russie vs USA pour un retour en arrière. Les femmes ont du soucis à se faire....


Elles n'ont qu'à se mettre aux sports de combat.


Trump refait la même chose que sous toute administration Républicaine concernant les ONG. Il me semble que c'était déjà le cas à l'époque de Reagan.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Les femmes ont du soucis à se faire...



Les sales mioches aussi. 

Non mais !


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2017)

Et le mur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Et le mur ?
> Administration Répub... ?


Quel rapport ? Là, je parlais des conditions du financement de certaines ONG. Ce n'est pas nouveau. Le Congrès lui-même est déjà intervenu dans ce sens.

Et puis, ce n'est pas parce que je remets une mesure de Trump dans son contexte que je la défends.

Pour tout dire, je m'en fous. Je ne suis pas citoyen des États-Unis, les services hospitaliers de mon pays sont financés par mes impôts, pas par les lignes de crédit du Congrès U.S. via d'obscures O.N.G.

Et pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivoque : j'ai toujours été favorable à la loi de 1974 (toute la loi, pas seulement l'aspect bistouri) et au libre arbitre des femmes sur leurs corps.


Quant au mur… bon courage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2017)

L'analyse du FBI sur le piratage russe confond la Suisse et le Swaziland

Et l'article (dont la source est danoise) signale que la même confusion a été faite entre l'Allemagne et le Danemark… Le tout ne prouve pas que les Russes sont innocents dans l'affaire, mais qu'ils sont parfaitement fondés à parler d'amateurisme à propos de la manière dont elle est dénoncée.

Une explication de cet amateurisme : la privatisation du cyber-renseignement.

Et tout indique que le gouvernement Trump lui-même ne fera que renforcer cette tendance : http://www.dailykos.com/story/2017/...ber-issues-Welcome-to-privatized-intelligence


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2017)

En matière de renseignement, Trump préfère le travail manuel. 

Ah! Le bon temps de la gégène.


----------



## usurp (31 Janvier 2017)

Rapport non désiré

Edit : désolé c'est là que je voulais poster....


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2017)

l'avion renifleur 2017 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> l'avion renifleur 2017 !



« 14 kg de cocaïne ont été retrouvés dans le nez d’un Boeing 757 de la compagnie américaine en provenance de Colombie, pour une valeur d’au moins 200 000 dollars. » 

C'est bien pour cela qu'on les appelle _avions de ligne_.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Janvier 2017)

Ah tiens, les avions renifleurs sont pas interdits d'entrée sur le territoire, eux.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2017)

Ah! les avions renifleurs… revival Giscard.

Là, c'est plutôt l'avion snifeur.

Il serait intéressant de consulter la liste des passagers...


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah! les avions renifleurs… revival Giscard.
> 
> Là, c'est plutôt l'avion snifeur.
> 
> Il serait intéressant de consulter la liste des passagers...


C'est plutôt du côté du technicien de maintenance qui aurait dû intervenir qu'il faudrait regarder ... (pour cause de saturation, l'appareil a été entretenu sur un autre aéroport ...).


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Février 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est plutôt du côté du technicien de maintenance qui aurait dû intervenir qu'il faudrait regarder ... (pour cause de saturation, l'appareil a été entretenu sur un autre aéroport ...).


Quoi ? tu veux dire que les passagers n'en ont pas profité ? Même en business class ? 

Honteux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2017)

La presse française a pour l'essentiel ignoré l'événement, survenu en tout début d'année et signalé par O. Berruyer sur _Les Crises _:

Des Ukrainiens scandent “les juifs dehors” à Kiev (à partir d'un article du _Times of Israel_)

Les données historiques – et les démarches de Porochenko en vue de réhabiliter et d'héroïser les fascistes ukrainiens des années 40, au nom de leur combat contre le communisme – sont rappelées ici par O. Berruyer  : http://www.les-crises.fr/porochenko-considere-que-les-membres-de-lupa-sont-des-heros/


----------



## dragao13 (2 Février 2017)

Le retour des bonnes vieilles traditions !!! 
Putain ... et moi qui possède une bite à col roulé ... je vais me faire serrer par les nazis à la prochaine !!!


----------



## boninmi (2 Février 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quoi ? tu veux dire que les passagers n'en ont pas profité ? Même en business class ?
> 
> Honteux !


En fait, on vient de retrouver un des bénéficiaires.


----------



## dragao13 (2 Février 2017)

Si même les keufs peuvent plus faire du business ! [emoji29]


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Février 2017)

J'étais loin de me douter qu'il existait un Office central pour la répression du trafic illicite des stupéfiants (Ocrtis).
C'est le vrai nom des stups ou c'est encore autre chose.
J'aime particulièrement la partie "trafic illicite".
Y aurait-il un trafic licite de stupéfiants ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y aurait-il un trafic licite de stupéfiants ?


La pharmacie...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2017)

Un véhicule funéraire s’embrase


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Février 2017)

Self service

Et avec les munitions. 

Moi, on m'a appris à ne jamais quitter mon arme. Quelles que soient les circonstances.

État d'urgence ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Self service
> 
> Et avec les munitions.
> 
> ...


C'est pas normal ??


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un véhicule funéraire s’embrase



Je sens le journaliste très empathique, mais je me demande quand même ce qui a pu lui passer par la tête :
"Par chance, aucun corps ne se trouvait à l’arrière."

Il auraient facturé la crémation à la famille ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2017)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je sens le journaliste très empathique, mais je me demande quand même ce qui a pu lui passer par la tête :
> "Par chance, aucun corps ne se trouvait à l’arrière."
> 
> Il auraient facturé la crémation à la famille ?



Transport et cremation
Un service deux en un


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas normal ??


Non. On ne range pas les munitions avec les armes et surtout on ne laisse pas les armes sans surveillance.

Il y a une faute grave de commandement.

Les faits sont tellement ahurissants qu'on peut soupçonner une ou plusieurs complicités.


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les faits sont tellement ahurissants qu'on peut soupçonner une ou plusieurs complicités.


Je crains qu'il faille surtout soupçonner l'inconscience et la bêtise.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2017)

Bin, tiens...


----------



## dragao13 (3 Février 2017)

Un homme droit dans ses bottes : c'est beau !


----------



## usurp (3 Février 2017)

Dur métier vraiment

J'aime bien le "Oui, on viole la loi chaque jour, mais on reste dans le respect". lol


----------



## usurp (3 Février 2017)

"Et ça continu encore et encore, c'est que le début d'accord d'accord"
                                                                                    F. Cabrel


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2017)

usurp a dit:


> "Et ça continu encore et encore, c'est que le début d'accord d'accord"
> F. Cabrel


J'aime bien Le Monde, tout en délicatesse :
"alors que l’on ignore toujours l’identité de l’assaillant, ni quelles étaient ses intentions."

Le mec attaque des militaires avec une machette en criant en arabe "Dieu est grand" mais sait-on jamais, il vendait peut-être des tours Eiffel.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Je crains qu'il faille surtout soupçonner l'inconscience et la bêtise.


Hum…

Le fourgon était banalisé. Il semble d'après les enquêteurs qu'ils étaient suivis.

Dans d'autres affaires de vol d'arme, comme celle de la base d'Istre en 2011, les complicités internes ont été avérées.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2017)

Un avion vole avec de l'huile de friture


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un avion vole avec de l'huile de friture


Ça fait longtemps que mon voisin roule comme ça avec son vieux diesel qui date de Mathusalem.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Février 2017)

Et donc, on est sûrs que la combustion de l'huile recyclée est moins polluante que la combustion d'un autre carburant ?
Ceci est une vraie question, je n'ai aucune action dans l'industrie pétrole.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et donc, on est sûrs que la combustion de l'huile recyclée est moins polluante que la combustion d'un autre carburant ?



Comme tout carburant carbonné celui-ci pollue autant qu'un autre. Il faut considérer que l'huile de friture utilisée était jetée à l'égout. C'est donc autant de pétrole qui n'est pas utilisé. En France ça existe mais c'est toujours à la limite de la légalité, à cause des taxes. L'institut français du pétrole ne manque jamais de le rappeler. Chez moi, où il ya du tourisme et donc beaucoup de restos, les huiles sont récupérées auprès des professionnels et des particuliers, (mais surtout pas de l'huile de palme qui fige). Roule ma frite a acheté une machine à filtrer la vieille huile de friture qui est utilisée dans des véhicules de partage ou dans un petit train touristique. Impossible à utiliser pour les moteurs modernes à injection directe ou indirecte trop récents. Et quand on croise un véhicule Roule ma frite dans un village, oui, ça sent la frite dans son sillage...


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et donc, on est sûrs que la combustion de l'huile recyclée est moins polluante que la combustion d'un autre carburant ?





Toum'aï a dit:


> quand on croise un véhicule Roule ma frite dans un village, oui, ça sent la frite dans son sillage...


Exact. Donc question pollution, c'est une question de goût  .


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Février 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme tout carburant carbonné celui-ci pollue autant qu'un autre.
> ....
> C'est donc autant de pétrole qui n'est pas utilisé.


Merci pour ton message explicite.
J'en tire toutefois deux phrases (oui, sorties de leur contexte, tout ça, tout ça).
Et je me permets une analyse de non-expert.
Première constatation. Ça n'est donc pas plus écolo qu'autre chose.
Deuxième constatation. C'est donc autant de pétrole qui n'est pas utilisé pour ça. Mais qui, du coup se trouve disponible pour quelqu'un d'autre.
Ainsi donc, je me retrouve avec une pollution de l'air doublée (mais dans le même temps j'ai pas dégueulassé la terre en balançant l'huile de friture n'importe où).
Putain, je suis tout de même drôlement inquiet pour l'avenir de notre planète.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Putain, je suis tout de même drôlement inquiet pour l'avenir de notre planète.



Pas moi.

À terme, de toute façon, notre planète est condamnée comme tout le système solaire. 

L'homme… bah! Un accident de la nature dont elle finira bien par se lasser s'il continue ses conneries.

Le problème ce n'est pas l'avenir de la planète ni la survie de la nature mais le destin de l'homme. Il n'en aura aucun s'il reste sur le caillou ou s'il se détruit avant d'arriver à le quitter.


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2017)

La planète, la planète, la planète...

Qui a donc supprimé "la Terre" ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ainsi donc, je me retrouve avec une pollution de l'air doublée (mais dans le même temps j'ai pas dégueulassé la terre en balançant l'huile de friture n'importe où).


Chez nous c'est une première motivation...
À propos de pétrole utilisé, j'aurais dû écrire extrait vu qu'il s'agit d'une resource soumise à la demande.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et je me permets une analyse de non-expert.
> Première constatation. Ça n'est donc pas plus écolo qu'autre chose.



en terme de bilan carbone si. Cramer du pétrole rejette du CO2 dont la captation par les plantes a pris des millions d'années pour rendre ensuite l'atmosphère terrestre favorable aux vertébrés et finalement à l'homme. Cramer de l'huile de friture rejette du CO2 mais l'énorme différence c'est que CO2 a été capté sur un cycle annuel par la plante qui a fourni la matière nécessaire à fabriquer l'huile comme du colza ou du tournesol. Et ainsi le CO2 rejeté en cramant l'huile de friture est théoriquement réabsorbé par les nouvelles cultures sur le cycle suivant. Le bilan est mème positif : les plantes oléagineuses absorbent plus de CO2 qu'elles n'en rejettent en étant ensuite brûlées puisque ce n'est pas la totalité de la plante qui part en huile.

c'est l'argument en faveur des agro carburants mais c'est aussi peut ètre le seul positif car à côté ça pose beaucoup de problèmes et ça va jusqu'à affamer des populations.


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2017)

Saint François Fillon, patron de la bonne confiture.


----------



## usurp (7 Février 2017)

Elle était peut-être tellement moche ou odorante que le système l'a confondu avec une ordure


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Février 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Elle était peut-être tellement moche ou odorante que le système l'a confondu avec une ordure


Pour éviter des incidents tels que l'aspiration involontaire des bijoux, écharpes, lunettes et autres chapeaux, la municipalité préconise d'aller jeter ses poubelles à poil (en ayant pris soin, au préalable, de scotcher fermement tous attributs susceptibles de pendre).
On n'a pas fini de se marrer.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Self service
> 
> Et avec les munitions.
> 
> ...



Suite : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...litaires-retrouves-nouvelles-arrestations.php


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2017)

"les députés sont libres d'employer qui bon leur semble et ils fixent eux-mêmes, sans contrôle, la nature des tâches qu'ils confient à leurs attachés parlementaires. « Je pourrais très bien rencontrer un conseiller trois fois par an pour entendre son avis, et le rémunérer 1 000 euros par mois comme attaché parlementaire sans avoir besoin de me justifier davantage, explique le député Thierry Solère."

Quelqu'un ici connaitrait un député?

Parce que je suis (très) interressé par ce genre de boulot. 
(Il va de soit que si je me déplace jusqu'a Paris pour bavasser, j' entends que mes frais de déplacement soit remboursé, mais bon, j' en fait pas un casus belli, dans le cas contraire, je veux quand meme bien l' emploi (et le petit salaire qui va bien avec, évidement)

http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emm...-fou-05-02-2017-2102511_1897.php#xtor=CS3-190


----------



## usurp (8 Février 2017)

patlek a dit:


> http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emm...-fou-05-02-2017-2102511_1897.php#xtor=CS3-190




« Ce n'est pas moi qu'on attaque, c'est la droite. Mettez n'importe qui d'autre à ma place, et ce sera la même chose : les forces qui conspirent contre nous lui trouveront une affaire. Et nous aurons alors tout perdu. »

En fait, il confirme par ses propos qu'ils ont tous des casseroles au cul, et que, quel que soit leur candidat, une sale affaire viendra entacher sa campagne


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2017)

@patlek : c'est d'ailleurs son système de défense : Il n'y a rien d'illégal.
Par contre il se garde bien de s'engager sur le le chemin du problème moral, car se présenter comme celui qui va vous réclamer des sacrifices pour le bien de tous d'un côté, et profiter largement du système de l'autre, ça fait tâche.
Sans parler du  (hum) travail (tousse, tousse) de Madame à la revue des deux-mondes, dont plus personne ne cause, et surtout pas lui.

Maintenant s'ils ont tous des casseroles, de l'extrème-droite à l'extrème gauche, ça simplifie les choses


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> @patlek : c'est d'ailleurs son système de défense : Il n'y a rien d'illégal.



J' ai bien compris le système de défense, d' ailleurs le terme "collaboratrice" est juste biensuffisament vague pour qualifier un n' importe quoi de "collaboration", il suffisait juste de discuter le Dimanche autour du café, et hop, classé travail collaboratif".

Et ou l' on apprend que sa fille parvenait a cumuler études de droit, stage dans un cabinet d' avocats, et travail d' assistante parlementaire . (Bon, elle participait de temps en temps a la discussion collaborative autour du café le Dimanche midi entre 13h30 et 14 h.

François Fillon, il était à la tete d'un état en faillite, mais à a maison, c' était pas la faillite.


Reste que moi, je veux un boulot comme çà!!! 
Je le conseillerais... faut revenir aux 40 heures par semaine, diminuer le smic, supprimer le RSA, le RMI, la CMU.... pas gené...


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2017)

.......

Performance artistique....

"Objectif de cette performance : « expérimenter ce temps du minéral à l’intérieur de la pierre, ces moments de porosité. Il y a la respiration, il y a la pierre qui vit, qui est encore humide, parce qu’elle a été extraite il n’y a pas si longtemps de la carrière. »

http://www.20minutes.fr/paris/20110...ncheval-va-passer-semaine-pierre?xtor=RSS-176

... je baille a moitié... il fait ce qu'il veut de sa vie... je m' en fous...

Avec une autre performance en vue...

"Une fois cette expérience de l’œuf en pierre achevée, l’artiste s’emploiera, à partir du 29 mars et toujours au Palais de Tokyo, à couver des vrais œufs de poule jusqu’à leur éclosion."

... 

(pppffffffffffffffflllllllllllllllllll.....)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2017)

il va bouffer de la purée et de la compote pendant sa semaine dans son caillou.
le vrai défi ce serait un régime cassoulet / choucroute 

moi je trouve ses trucs plutot marrants : 13 jours dans le ventre d'un ours empaillé, 1 semaine dans une bouteille de 6 m.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2017)

"et disposera d’un système d’aération"

Chiqué !

S'il aime les espaces confinés, six mois de prison ferme dans une centrale pénitentiaire surpeuplée ça devrait lui plaire.


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2017)

ppfffffffff...

Moi, j' ai arrière grand pépé, qui est dans une caisse en bois, avec 2 metres de terre dessus, depuis.... pppffffffff holoalaaa... pppffffffffff... depuis pfff!!!! je vous dis çà... çà fait hue... pfffffff...

Méga performance.

Sinon, si vous avez un ... quelqu'un de dérangé a interner, que l' HP est plein... Ben au palais de Tokyo, ils ont de la place, ils peuvent s'en occuper.
Si sa lubie c' est de couverr des oeufs de poule.. pas de problème. 
Et si il s' agite un peu, ils ont une espèce de camisole de force, alors là!! en pierre!!!!


----------



## loustic (9 Février 2017)

Le cimetière du Père Lachaise rempli d'artistes
est nettement plus intéressant que le Palais de Tokyo


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2017)

Au lieu de se triturer le nœud sur les tribulations de Donald aux U.S.A., les Français devraient s'occuper de ce qui se passe par chez eux :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...consultation-des-sites-djihadistes-annule.php


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2017)

J'en remet une couche sur le sujet.

L'article du Monde : http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...lle-de-sites-terroristes_5077569_4408996.html

Et ceci : http://libertes.blog.lemonde.fr/201...ois-sureau-devant-le-conseil-constitutionnel/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2017)

House of Sarthe


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Février 2017)

Liberté, Égalité, Fiscalité.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Liberté, Égalité, Fiscalité.



J'aime beaucoup


----------



## Gwen (16 Février 2017)

Donc quand on gagne 3€ en covoiturage avec Bla-Bla-Car, je doit reverser 1,5€ à l'état ? WAHOOOO 
Et encore, si c'était simple comme ça


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2017)

Le fils de Donald Trump embauche des travailleurs étrangers


----------



## usurp (21 Février 2017)

Trouver la 9ème planete


----------



## usurp (21 Février 2017)

La voila la raison de toutes nos pannes !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le fils de Donald Trump embauche des travailleurs étrangers


Et ?


----------



## dragao13 (21 Février 2017)

usurp a dit:


> La voila la raison de toutes nos pannes !


'tain ... j'ai cru que t'allais parler des méfaits de la clope !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le fils de Donald Trump embauche des travailleurs étrangers





Moonwalker a dit:


> Et ?


Et faut croire que papa trompette a intérêt de faire gaffe à pas interdire les states à tout le monde s'il veut pas faire capoter l'entreprise familiale.
Somme toute, même si le personnage a un sacré toupet, faudrait pas le prendre pour plus con qu'il n'est.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2017)

Trump (et ceux qui sont de son avis, des Républicains comme des Démocrates) en a après les clandestins, pas les travailleurs réguliers. En cela, il poursuit la politique de l'administration précédente.

L'emploi d'une main d'œuvre saisonnières étrangère pour les vendanges est une pratique courante de cette culture. Et pas qu'aux États-Unis.

Là où cette nouvelle n'en est pas une c'est que Donald Trump (et non son fils) n'a jamais nié employer des travailleurs étrangers dans ses entreprises. Il a dit qu'il fallait réformer le système des visas (comme Sanders) objet de trop d'abus. Un système qu'il connaissait très bien puisqu'il reconnaissait l'utiliser lui-même.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2017)

L'assistant parlementaire apologiste du djihad sanglant et repris de justice pour violences conjugales.

Comme quoi, Pénélope c'était peut-être pas une si mauvaise idée.


Pour ceux qui cherchent, le sénateur est Roger Madec (PS) et son assistant Yacine Chaouat, chargé un temps de l'intégration au PS.

Il n'y a pas à dire, on est bien protégé avec les socialos… 

Je remarque aussi que Trump qui tient des propos de vestiaires en privé il y a douze ans choque les bourgeoises du PS mais qu'un cadre tabasse sa femme et l'accroche au radiateur se voit ainsi ouvert les portes du Sénat, notre deuxième chambre législative, ça n'a émeut personne. Que disent mesdames Rossignol et Belcacem ? Rien. C'est vrai, c'est un musulman, il a le droit (aka la charia), c'est culturel. Roger Madec est plus concerné par les prises de position de l'Église Catholique sur la famille.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2017)

Va-t-il finir par me lâcher la pogne, celui-là ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2017)

Grace à Angela Merkel, la condition féminine progresse en Allemagne, la mode aussi.

En 1968, elles brulaient les sous-tifs. Aujourd'hui elles cadenassent les shorts.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Février 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Grace à Angela Merkel, la condition féminine progresse en Allemagne, la mode aussi.
> 
> En 1968, elles brulaient les sous-tifs. Aujourd'hui elles cadenassent les shorts.


Ça a tout l'air d'une régression vers l'époque où quelques fâcheux abrutis faisaient porter des ceintures de chasteté aux femmes (et je ne serais pas étonné que ça donne des idées à certains). Mais, si ça rassure certaines, alors pourquoi pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais, si ça rassure certaines, alors pourquoi pas



À quand la burka cadenassée ? Et puis, pourquoi sortir ? Elles peuvent rester à la maison, si ça rassure certaines ? "Pas une régression, un progrès" diront certains et certaines.

Blague à part, je vois qu'il y en a qui ne perdent pas le nord quand il est question de "faire du fric".


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2017)

Le renoncement de François Bayrou rassure les marchés


J'voudrais bien qu'on m'explique le rapport. A part le fait que les traders marchent à la blanche, je ne vois pas d'autre explication .


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Le renoncement de François Bayrou rassure les marchés
> 
> 
> J'voudrais bien qu'on m'explique le rapport. A part le fait que les traders marchent à la blanche, je ne vois pas d'autre explication .



La réponse est peut-être à trouver dans les anciennes attaques de Bayrou contre Macron "candidat des intérêts financiers".

http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pr...soutenir-bayrou-attaquait-durement-macron.php


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2017)

http://www.liberation.fr/planete/2017/02/22/7_1550363

"7: C’est le nombre de planètes qui ont été observées autour de l’étoile Trappist-1, à 40 années-lumière de la Terre, a annoncé mercredi la Nasa. «C’est la première fois qu’on découvre autant de planètes autour d’une même étoile», a réagi l’astronome Michael Gillon, un des auteurs de l’étude, cité par le New York Times. "

Franchement, c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on voit des étoiles autour d'une trappiste! 
Et 7 étoiles seulement? C'est des p'tits joueurs à la NASA....[emoji481]


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Franchement, c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on voit des étoiles autour d'une trappiste!


Ils devraient donner des noms de bières trappistes aux 7 étoiles... Avec le nombre de bières trappistes en belgique, ils peuvent en découvrir encore un bon paquet... (C'est pas de moi, c'est des cinglés de "Si tu écoutes j'annule tout !)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2017)

Les 1.001 costumes du Manneken-Pis à découvrir à Bruxelles


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les 1.001 costumes du Manneken-Pis à découvrir à Bruxelles


"Le Manneken-Pis est habillé 130 fois par an".
Je suis allé un paquet de fois à Bruxelles et je ne l'ai jamais vu habillé.
Je suis maudit, ou quoi ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Le Manneken-Pis est habillé 130 fois par an".
> Je suis allé un paquet de fois à Bruxelles et je ne l'ai jamais vu habillé.
> Je suis maudit, ou quoi ?



Étonnant car moi, je ne l'ai jamais vu sans un déguisement quelconque....


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Le Manneken-Pis est habillé 130 fois par an".
> Je suis allé un paquet de fois à Bruxelles et je ne l'ai jamais vu habillé.
> Je suis maudit, ou quoi ?


Non. Mais le Manneken-Pis est devin, il lit dans la bière et les frites et connaît ton emploi du temps.
Donc...

Idem pour remy


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Février 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Non. Mais le Manneken-Pis est devin, il lit dans la bière et les frites et connaît ton emploi du temps.
> Donc...


Le sacripan.
Tant pis, la prochaine fois je débarque par hasard et on va voir ce qu'on va voir.
Non mais.


----------



## patlek (1 Mars 2017)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/poli...nute-sa-visite-au-salon-de-l-agriculture.html

Il demande a ce que les stand qui présentent des confitures lui soit cachés (La confiture, il résiste pas, il peut pas!!)


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

Rappel : _mise en examen_ (anciennement _inculpation_) ne vaut pas culpabilité. D'ailleurs, ça ne vaut rien du tout concernant un député en exercice, sauf que cela se transforme par la magie de la presse et d'internet en pilori médiatique.







Ce que les petits socialistes poisseux et les larves centristes font mine de ne pas comprendre, c'est qu'il s'agit d'une forme de coup d'état institutionnel. Le parquet, bras armé de l'exécutif, et le siège, représentant la caste judiciaire, se mêlent d'affaires qui ne regardent que l'Assemblée Nationale et le Sénat.

François Fillon avait parfaitement le droit d'embaucher son épouse, un membre de sa famille ou une personne "très proche", c'est aussi le cas du Président actuel de l'AN, monsieur Claude Bartolone, ainsi que de bon nombre de leurs collègues. Il disposait pour cela d'une enveloppe financière dont l'usage relevait de sa seule autorité. Employeur de son épouse, il était aussi le seul à juger de la nature du travail qu'il attendait d'elle et de la qualité de celui-ci. Les revenus de Madame Fillon faisaient l'objet d'une fiche de paie, étaient déclarés et faisaient l'objet des retenues sociales en vigueur.


Quelque chose à méditer :

*Art. 16. *Toute Société dans laquelle la garantie des Droits n'est pas assurée, ni la séparation des Pouvoirs déterminée, n'a point de Constitution.

Rendez-vous dans l'isoloir.


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2017)

Mais la question que doit trancher l'instruction n'est pas celle là, mais de savoir si il y avait, ou non, travail effectif de ses assistant(e)s parlementaire(s) (femme, fils, fille et ami en la personne de Mael Renouard).

En attendant, je te rejoins pour réaffirmer qu'il est présumé innocent jusqu'à preuve du contraire.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais la question que doit trancher l'instruction n'est pas celle là, mais de savoir si il y avait, ou non, travail effectif de ses assistant(e)s parlementaire(s) (femme, fils, fille et ami en la personne de Mael Renouard).



De quel droit ? Aucun. En tout cas aucun qui ne soit permis de part les règles constitutionnelles.

Encore une fois, François Fillon était à l'époque entièrement libre de l'emploi de l'argent destiné à l'embauche de ses collaborateurs et entièrement libre d'embaucher qui il voulait. Mme Fillon était régulièrement embauchée, elle a effectué des tâches pour son mari (c'est d'ailleurs reconnu même dans les articles de presse les plus hostiles). La qualité de ce travail et son volume ne relève pas du jugement des magistrats, pas plus que les galipettes de Strauss-Kahn au Carlton de Lille n'avaient à se retrouver devant un tribunal. La morale n'est pas le droit.

L'auto-saisie du parquet national financier (création de Hollande, peuplé de ses créatures) est anti-constitutionnelle, l'instruction est anti-constitutionnelle. On ira jusqu'au bout de la procédure pour en arriver à cette conclusion (comme avec l'inculpation de DSK dans l'affaire du Carlton) et en attendant on aura truqué l'élection présidentielle.

Qui s'occupe de l'emploi des fonctionnaires à rien foutre qu'on rencontre aux guichets des administrations ? Ces personnes qui préfèrent discuter de leurs affaires de cœurs ou des potins du bureau avec leurs collègues plutôt que d'assurer le service du publique ? Je connais de part chez moi quelques postières et employées de mairie qui ne sont pas loin de l'emploi fictif.


----------



## r e m y (1 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> elle a effectué des tâches pour son mari


C'est toute la question... soit il y a eu travail effectif et l'affaire va faire pschiit, soit il ne sera pas possible de l'établir et on sera face à un détournement d'argent public (ou abus de bien social pour le contrat de travail à la Revue des 2 Mondes). C'est au juge desormais d'instruire et trancher.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est au juge désormais d'instruire et trancher.



Non pas. Il instruit mais c'est au tribunal de trancher s'il y a lieu.

Rappelle-toi l'affaire du Carlton. Le parquet ne voyait pas lieu d'engager des poursuites contre DSK pour proxénétisme, mais les deux juges d'instruction, contre toutes les évidences et même contre l'avis des associations partie-civiles, l'ont envoyé en correctionnelle, où il a été blanchi.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

Le révisionnisme historique initié par les bobos de l'Hôtel de Ville a encore frappé.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2017...-sacre-coeur-un-parisien-relance-le-debat.php


Cette personne qui se cache sous un anonymat de bon aloi ne nous dit pas comment elle entend restituer à la communauté nationale le Palais des Tuileries incendié, ni le Conseil d'Etat et avec les fresques de Chassériau, incendié également, ni surtout l'état-civil de la ville de Paris, de 1525 à 1870, brulé avec l'Hôtel de Ville et dont la copie conservée alors au Palais de justice a subit le même sort.

La IIIe République fut encore trop conciliante avec la vermine communarde.


----------



## patlek (1 Mars 2017)

" Mme Fillon était régulièrement embauchée"

On est vraiment pas sur qu'elle savait qu'elle était "embauchée". Ces diverses déclarations à la presse laissent penser le contraire.

Sinon, comme çà, fillon accusait le canard enchainé de mysoginie, ce qui je trouve rend étrange l' absence d' explication de sa femme.J' ai le sentiment, et je ne dois pas être le seul, que c' est François fillon qui l' empeche de parler, ce qui ne manque pas de sel. Le preux chevalier défendant la faible femme, parce qu'évidement, la femme ne peut être que faible.
Alors qu'on a plutôt l' impression qu'elle pourrait lui porter le coup de grâce, qu'il l' a "utilisée", et qu'il l' a embauchée à son insu, sans qu"elle n' en sache rien (Du moins sur ce volet de l' affaire, l' autre volet, c' est la revue des deux mondes, ou elle a effectivement fournit un travail, manifestement largement sur-rénuméré.)

Bref... en tout cas, moi, si fillon était élu, je serais réellement en colère. Faut pas se foutre de la gueule du monde à ce point là, et aussi ouvertement.
De toutes façons, ferait il un "bon" président? je ne crois pas. Son bilan de "collaborateur" sous Sarkozy n' a rien de brillant.

Mais il s' accroche, pire qu'une bernique à son rocher!! Il va dans le mur, embarquant avec lui toute une équipée consternée, impuissante.

Vazy!!! fonce!!!! tete baissée!!!!! BBBAAAAAANNNNZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

patlek a dit:


> On est vraiment pas sur qu'elle savait qu'elle était "embauchée". Ces diverses déclarations à la presse laissent penser le contraire.


Contrat de travail et fiches de paie.

Par exemple :
http://www.leparisien.fr/elections/...-au-coeur-de-l-enquete-01-02-2017-6646842.php

Mais bien sûr, quelques soient les éléments échappés, comme par hasard, de l'enquête préliminaire et sensés rester confidentiels, ils "posent problèmes" et "interrogent" chez messieurs les journaleux.

Ce qui m'interroge c'est l'inquisition publique en direct à laquelle on assiste depuis deux mois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De quel droit ? Aucun. En tout cas aucun qui ne soit permis de part les règles constitutionnelles.
> 
> Encore une fois, François Fillon était à l'époque entièrement libre de l'emploi de l'argent destiné à l'embauche de ses collaborateurs et entièrement libre d'embaucher qui il voulait. Mme Fillon était régulièrement embauchée, elle a effectué des tâches pour son mari (c'est d'ailleurs reconnu même dans les articles de presse les plus hostiles). La qualité de ce travail et son volume ne relève pas du jugement des magistrats, pas plus que les galipettes de Strauss-Kahn au Carlton de Lille n'avaient à se retrouver devant un tribunal. La morale n'est pas le droit.
> 
> ...



Moi, je dis que c'est un complot des martiens qui s'apprêtent à envahir notre planète. Non, sans rire, les histoires de complots, à d'autres ! Et présomption d'innonce oblige, il faut prouver qu'il y a complot.

Fillon lui-même ressort à tout bout de champ ces histoires de complots après s'être initialement félicité de l'auto-saisine du PNF et de sa célérité. Après quoi il a tourné casaque voyant que l'affaire ne prenait pas la tournure qu'il pensait. À noter que la mère Le Pen, elle-même empêtrée dans diverses affaires, adore aussi ce genre de délire et se contredire (à quelques années de distance).

Pour le reste, rien n'empêchait effectivement Fillon d'employer des membres de sa famille mais pour un vrai travail. Et de ce côté-là, c'est toujours l'interrogation. Que d'autres en fassent autant n'est pas une excuse et les autres ne sont pas candidats à l'élection présidentielle.

Après, reste le côté indécent des rémunérations versées à ses collaborateurs familiaux comparé à ceux des collaborateurs lambdas. Pour quelqu'un qui prônait la rigueur et en 2007 se disait à la tête d'un État en faillite, il nous la copiera.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

Vous êtes beaux tous les deux. Le socialiste décavé et le centriste rance. Tous les symptômes de la macronite aigüe.



Himeji a dit:


> Après, reste le côté indécent des rémunérations versées à ses collaborateurs familiaux comparé à ceux des collaborateurs lambdas.



Mensonges et mauvaise fois tenaillée par l'envie.

Les sommes évoquées par le Canard correspondent à plus de 10 ans de rémunération brute. Additionne tes salaires sur la même période.

Encore une fois, les députés ont une enveloppe. Ils l'utilisent comme bon leur semble. C'est la règle et François Fillon n'a pas dérogé à la règle.

Quand un sénateur socialiste embauche un repris de justice lié à la mouvance djihadiste, le "canard" se fait discret et la presse se trouve prise de pudeurs au moment d'évoquer leurs noms.

Par contre, si on signale que François Fillon a donné des conférences rémunérées à l'étranger, c'est "louche". Forcément.



Himeji a dit:


> À noter que la mère Le Pen, elle-même empêtrée dans diverses affaires, adore aussi ce genre de délire et se contredire (à quelques années de distance).



Parler ici de MLP et de ses affaires avec le Parlement Européen, qui n'est pas régis par les mêmes règles, achève de démontrer la bassesse du procédé. T'es bien aussi médiocre que ton gourou Bayrou. "Marchandise" disait Philippe Auguste en qualifiant les petits seigneurs du sud-Ouest, vendus à tous à tour de rôle, on achète et on jette. Le seul qui reste digne dans cette affaire est encore Alain Juppé. Il faut dire qu'il connaît les procédés employés pour les avoir subis.

En vérité, Fillon, je m'en cogne. Je ne me suis pas déplacé à la "primaire" et je n'avais pas l'intention de voter pour lui (j'ai la rancune politique tenace). C'est le traitement médiatique et l'iniquité des attaques, fussent-elles de son propre camp, qui me révolte.

Cette élection doit se décider dans le secret des isoloirs et pas dans les officines des administrations judiciaires. Le clan au pouvoir craint pour sa place et voit en Macron l'occasion de sa survie. Leur but est d'avoir une finale Le Pen - Macron. Mais pour moi, Macron c'est encore pire que Marine Le Pen et sa bande d'incapables. Macron est un syndic de faillite. C'est le liquidateur de la France avec la bénédiction de Francfort et des milieux d'affaire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2017)

Primo, je n'ai pas de gourou. Et mon choix pour cette présidentielle à venir est fait depuis longtemps : ce sera vote blanc au premier comme au deuxième tour. OK ?

Deuxio, concernant la rémunération de sa femme, Fillon a indiqué une rémunération moyenne mensuelle de 3700 € (au plus haut elle touchait 10000 €). Un assistant parlementaire lambda touche dans les 2500 € (tous ces chiffres sont bruts). Mais c'est vrai que sa femme a plein de diplômes. Les autres doivent juste avoir le brevet des collèges (LOL).

Et non, un parlementaire ne fait pas ce qu'il veut de la somme dont il dispose et qui est censée servir à rémunérer les assistants parlementaires mais aussi à financer une permanence.

Quant à la comparaison avec Le Pen, je constate seulement qu'elle use de la même tactique que Fillon (crier au complot pour noyer le poisson).

Et pour ce qui est des intentions que tu prêtes au clan au pouvoir (que je ne défends ni ne soutiens), où sont les preuves ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

Un député a une enveloppe fixe pour rémunérer ses collaborateurs. Il répartit le contenu de cette enveloppe comme il l'entend, sauf pour les conjoints où il est limité à 50% de l'enveloppe. J'attends le même travail d'inquisition sur les 576 autres députés et 348 sénateurs sur la même période.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/emploi/2017/...1-ce-que-gagne-un-assistant-parlementaire.php

http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...e-parlementaire/les-collaborateurs-de-deputes



Himeji a dit:


> Primo, je n'ai pas de gourou. Et mon choix pour cette présidentielle à venir est fait depuis longtemps : ce sera vote blanc au premier comme au deuxième tour. OK ?



Ok. Pour faire bonne mesure, je suis électeur orphelin du parti qui représentait le mieux par sa complexité ma sensibilité politique : l'UDF.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un député a une enveloppe fixe pour rémunérer ses collaborateurs. Il répartit le contenu de cette enveloppe comme il l'entend, sauf pour les conjoints où il est limité à 50% de l'enveloppe. J'attends le même travail d'inquisition sur les 576 autres députés et 348 sénateurs sur la même période.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/emploi/2017/...1-ce-que-gagne-un-assistant-parlementaire.php
> 
> http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...e-parlementaire/les-collaborateurs-de-deputes



Encore une fois, les autres parlementaires ne sont pas candidats à l'élection présidentielle.

Et dans certains pays, dans une situation pareille, il se serait retiré sans même attendre la fin de l'instruction. Mais c'est le charme de la politique française : même avec des casseroles au cul, on s'accroche.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Encore une fois, les autres parlementaires ne sont pas candidats à l'élection présidentielle.
> 
> Et dans certains pays, dans une situation pareille, il se serait retiré sans même attendre la fin de l'instruction. Mais c'est le charme de la politique française : même avec des casseroles au cul, on s'accroche.



Déjà, je ne vois pas pour quelle raison il devrait se retirer. Il a commit quelle infraction ? Quelle casserole ? À ce jour, aucune n'a été démontrée.

Je vais même te dire, s'il cède c'est qu'il n'est pas taillé pour le job.

Il est con. C'est un fait. Il parle trop vite. Son truc,_ je suis mis en examen, je ne me présente pas_, il n'aurait jamais du le sortir, de même qu'il aurait du sentir le coup venir dès que le PNF s'est auto-saisie et pas se féliciter de la célérité de la justice.

Auto-saisie de quoi d'ailleurs ? Un article à charge du Canard et hop ! le voilà qui s'acharne sur le candidat vedette.

Les magistrats sont des salopes. Ça fait des années qu'ils sont en guerre contre les politiques (à droite comme à gauche) et qu'ils cherchent à les baiser à la moindre occasion – juste revanche, il faut bien le reconnaître – l'équité, la justice, au bout du compte ils n'en ont rien à foutre. Ils se rêvent comme des "mani puliti", c'est le vieux tropisme parlementaire d'Ancien Régime qui les reprend. Il suffit de voir les fuites organisées depuis le parquet national financier dans la presse.

Qu'il ait pu croire à un traitement impartial de leur part est hallucinant. Il semble maintenant avoir compris qu'ils ne lâcheront plus ses mollets. L'affaire finira pas faire pschitt mais entre temps ils l'auront détruit politiquement (comme avec DSK). Sa seule échappatoire est d'aller jusqu'au bout de sa candidature.

S'il se casse la gueule, ça voudra dire qu'il a commis une faute politique et elle est sanctionnée comme de juste, politiquement.

Les juges n'ont pas à être les arbitres du débat politique en France. Le peuple est souverain. Pas eux.


La droite est baisée par le système idiot de la primaire ouverte, comme à chaque fois qu'elle reprend une idée à la con des socialistes. Au final, tout ceux qui n'ont pas aimé le résultat de la consultation profitent de l'occasion pour tailler la route et revenir sur les engagement pris. C'est le même constat à gauche.

L'élection présidentielle c'est la rencontre d'un homme avec la Nation via le suffrage universel. En dehors de cela tout le reste est du mauvais spectacle. Même Macron l'a compris qui a snobé la primaire de la gauche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déjà, je ne vois pas pour quelle raison il devrait se retirer. Il a commit quelle infraction ? Quelle casserole ? À ce jour, aucune n'a été démontrée.



Dans les pays en question, c'est retrait automatique dès que les affaires démarrent. Ça ne veut pas dire aveu de culpabilité. Et perso, je trouve pas plus mal. S'il l'avait fait, il n'y aurait pas eu tout ce cirque autour de cette affaire.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Les juges n'ont pas à être les arbitres du débat politique en France. Le peuple est souverain. Pas eux.



La justice doit passer, élection ou pas. Point barre.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2017)

"Le peuple est souverain"

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le résultat d'une élection, quelle qu'elle soit, devrait donner l'absolution à l'heureux élu! (Et du coup, les perdants sont jugés coupables?)

Ou alors remplaçons les tribunaux par des référendum populaires, 
et supprimons les lois (ainsi que les députés législateurs par la même occasion) pour statuer au cas par cas à l'applaudimètre!


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2017)

Dans le dernier sondage paru, Moonwalker a baissé de 5 points.


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2017)

Moi, je m' en fous,je regarde tout çà entre consternation et rigolade

*PRIS D' UN COUP DE FOLIE,
 FILLON FONCE A TOUTE BERZINGUE!!!*








*
PIEGE PAR LEUR CANDIDAT  QU' IL CROYAIT PARFAIT







LE CANDIDAT ETAIT UN KAMIKAZE!!




*


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2017)

François Bayrou (pas celui de Macgé !) perd son iphone 7


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je m' en fous,je regarde tout çà entre consternation et rigolade
> 
> *PRIS D' UN COUP DE FOLIE,
> FILLON FONCE A TOUTE BERZINGUE!!!*
> ...


Bel hommage à ce grand illustrateur disparu récemment 

Par ailleurs, si on pouvait éviter de traiter les gens de "vermine" sitôt qu'on est en désaccord avec eux, on y gagnerait.
Être à _La Terrasse_ des forums ne signifie pas pouvoir insulter impunément ses interlocuteurs ou les personnes dont on parle.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> François Bayrou (pas celui de Macgé !) perd son iphone 7



Il a eu du Pau de le retrouver aussi vite...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, si on pouvait éviter de traiter les gens de "vermine" sitôt qu'on est en désaccord avec eux, on y gagnerait.
> Être à _La Terrasse_ des forums ne signifie pas pouvoir insulter impunément ses interlocuteurs ou les personnes dont on parle.


Ce sont les communards de 1871 que j'ai traité de vermine. Je ne crois pas qu'ils soient interlocuteurs par ici. Je maintiens. J'exècre cette bande d'enragés qui ne valait pas mieux alors que Daesh aujourd'hui. Il n'y a que des ignorants ou les barbares de même acabit pour leur faire encore hommage au XXIe siècle.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Dans le dernier sondage paru, Moonwalker a baissé de 5 points.


Ton QI n'a plus aucune chance de baisser. Mais n'arrête pas de creuser.


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ton QI n'a plus aucune chance de baisser. Mais n'arrête pas de creuser.


Tu es bien amer, pour une Vénérable Sage ... tu te fait mal.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> "Le peuple est souverain"
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le résultat d'une élection, quelle qu'elle soit, devrait donner l'absolution à l'heureux élu! (Et du coup, les perdants sont jugés coupables?)
> 
> ...





Himeji a dit:


> Dans les pays en question, c'est retrait automatique dès que les affaires démarrent. Ça ne veut pas dire aveu de culpabilité. Et perso, je trouve pas plus mal. S'il l'avait fait, il n'y aurait pas eu tout ce cirque autour de cette affaire.
> 
> La justice doit passer, élection ou pas. Point barre.



J'ai parlé d'absolution ?  Non ! J'ai dis que la justice devait s'arrêter ? Non. Arrête la caricature.

Je dis que la justice suivra son cours et qu'au final il n'y aura rien. Parce qu'il n'y a rien dans cette affaire qu'un parlementaire qui a embauché personnellement son épouse conformément aux règlements de l'Assemblée Nationale.

Je dis qu'il est légitime à se maintenir, malgré les vociférations des clowns et les rats qui quittent le navire et malgré sa déclaration idiote de l'autre jour.

Et s'il se retire c'est simplement qu'il n'est pas taillé pour le job. Et donc ça ne sera pas une grande perte.


Maintenant, les "autres pays", j'en ai rien à foutre.

Si on suit ton idée, il suffit d'accuser un candidat d'avoir battu son chien (ou son ex-femme) pour le faire invalider. L'immunité parlementaire a été prévue pour éviter ce genre d'arnaques.

Pour que ça marche cela suppose une magistrature indépendante et surtout intègre. On n'a pas ça en rayon, désolé. On a les magistrats qui vont avec notre personnel politique. Ils mangent dans les mêmes gamelles, avec les mêmes casseroles.

Et surtout j'en ai marre de la présomption d'innocence à géométrie variable.

Rappel :
*Art. 9.* Tout homme étant présumé innocent jusqu'à ce qu'il ait été déclaré coupable, s'il est jugé indispensable de l'arrêter, toute rigueur qui ne serait pas nécessaire pour s'assurer de sa personne doit être sévèrement réprimée par la loi.


Les "autres pays" n'ont pas organisé une primaire débile de la droite et du centre qui valide massivement un candidat et surtout rend illégitime tous les autres du même camp.

Admettons, il se retire. Ils mettent qui à la place ?

– Jean-François Copé => 0,3 %
– Jean-Frédéric Poisson => 1,4 %
– Bruno Le Maire => 2,4 %
– NKM => 2,6 %
– Sarkosy => 20,7 %
– Juppé => 28,6 % et 33,5 % au deuxième tour.

Quelle est leur légitimité ?

Sarkosy est celui qui avait le programme le plus proche de celui de Fillon. Le programme de Juppé a clairement été rejeté.

Ou alors un mec sorti du chapeau. Par exemple Xavier Bertrand. Donc ça fait : _on a organisé une grande consultation populaire, vous avez choisis un type, mais au bout du compte on en prend un autre sans vous demander votre avis_. Super !

C'est le système de la primaire qui nous pourrit l'élection. Sans cela il y aurait d'autres candidats sérieux de droite en liste et on ne se poserait même pas la question du maintient de Fillon.

L'UDI de Jean-Christophe Lagarde qui n'a pas aimé que son favori Juppé soit battu tourne casaque. Or, sans la primaire, l'UDI présentait son candidat. Sans doute Lagarde lui-même.

À gauche ce n'est pas mieux. Le candidat officiel désigné auquel tous s'étaient engagés à se rallier est lâché par l'aile droite de son parti qui se réfugie chez Macron parce que la soupe promise leur semble bonne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2017)

Il n'y aura de façon sûre rien dans cette affaire quand la justice se sera prononcée. En attendant la présomption d'innocence s'applique.

Pour le reste, Fillon est libre de se maintenir. C'est le problème de LR, pas le mien.


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour le reste, Fillon est libre de se maintenir.



Faut qu'il se maintienne, on se marre trop, on est halluciné; on a jamais vu çà!.

Quand à la défense de Moonwalker, il n' a rien fait d'illégal, ligne de défense soutenu et poussée jusque' au loufoque (La déclaration de la porte parole de françois fillon: "si un député veut payer quelqu'un à tricoter, il est libre de le faire"
http://www.boursorama.com/actualite...e-a-tricoter-1d371f71ab78f1134351ce580d8f7585
Ou tout çà vire à l' aveu involontaire, que les accusations sont fondées. 
çà ne fait que rajouter de la rigolade et de la consternation.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Faut qu'il se maintienne, on se marre trop, on est halluciné; on a jamais vu çà!.
> 
> Quand à la défense de Moonwalker, il n' a rien fait d'illégal, ligne de défense soutenu et poussée jusque' au loufoque (La déclaration de la porte parole de françois fillon: "si un député veut payer quelqu'un à tricoter, il est libre de le faire"
> http://www.boursorama.com/actualite...e-a-tricoter-1d371f71ab78f1134351ce580d8f7585
> ...



Mais c'est vrai ! Il n'y a pas de liste de tâche accolée au contrat de travail.

Il n'y a que les sots qui découvrent le fonctionnement de nos deux assemblées.

Les accusations de quoi ? D'un délit qui n'est pas constitué ?

Oui, toute cette histoire devrait prêter à rire si ce n'était aussi grave pour notre démocratie. Et je le dis dans les deux sens, par les mœurs et libertés accordées à nos élus, et par la façon dont cela est instrumentalisé contre un seul candidat alors que c'est l'ensemble du personnel politique qui en est comptable.


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai ! Il n'y a pas de liste de tâche accolée au contrat de travail.



Par contre, sur le contrat vu précédemment, il y a les heures: 169 heures par mois.
Donc, en principe, pendant tout ce temps, on laisse des traces d'un travail (ou un gros tas de chaussettes)


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce sont les communards de 1871 que j'ai traité de vermine. Je ne crois pas qu'ils soient interlocuteurs par ici. Je maintiens. J'exècre cette bande d'enragés qui ne valait pas mieux alors que Daesh aujourd'hui. Il n'y a que des ignorants ou les barbares de même acabit pour leur faire encore hommage au XXIe siècle.


Parler de personnes en ces termes (je cite "vermine") ne me semble pas admissible. Par davantage de traiter les magistrats de (je re-cite) "salopes" (ils sont encore bien de ce monde, ceux que tu vises...)

Le jour où tu auras _enfin_ compris qu'on peut dire son point de vue sans _insulter_ ni les morts ni les vivants, tu t'approcheras de la sagesse citée ci-dessus.

Ceci étant dit, je pense que vous devriez créer un fil sur le sujet (s'il n'y en a pas déjà un) pour vos pronostics et intéressantes hypothèses sur les prochaines présidentielles.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Parler de personnes en ces termes (je cite "vermine") ne me semble pas admissible. Par davantage de traiter les magistrats de (je re-cite) "salopes" (ils sont encore bien de ce monde, ceux que tu vises...)
> 
> Le jour où tu auras _enfin_ compris qu'on peut dire son point de vue sans _insulter_ ni les morts ni les vivants, tu t'approcheras de la sagesse citée ci-dessus.
> 
> Ceci étant dit, je pense que vous devriez créer un fil sur le sujet (s'il n'y en a pas déjà un) pour vos pronostics et intéressantes hypothèses sur les prochaines présidentielles.



Remember, la magistrature française dans toute sa splendeur :
http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justic...voyee-en-correctionnelle_4775424_1653578.html

Ça veut jouer les vertueux mais en vérité ça n'a aucune étique.

Le pendant à droite existe aussi, rappel des diners mondains du juge Courroye.

http://www.leparisien.fr/affaire-be...-cour-d-appel-de-paris-20-07-2012-2096503.php

Je le redis, dans les mêmes gamelles avec les mêmes casseroles.

Alors quand on me parle de l'indépendance de la justice, du respect des magistrats, d'enquêtes objective, je rigole. Et j'appelle un chat un chat.

Je ne suis pas le seul paraît-il :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/just...magistrature-vent-debout-contre-hollande.html



vermine ? C'est pourtant un terme d'époque qui convient parfaitement pour définir les Communards.

Je cite le Littré  : _Gens méprisables, dangereux et incommodes pour la société_.

La Commune ça ne vaut pas mieux que Daesh. Encore heureux que les régiments Versaillais fussent entrés dans la ville. S'ils n'ont pu sauver les Tuilleries, ils ont au moins arrêté l'incendie du Louvre avec ses trésors.

Y'en a marre de la mythologie de la Commune de Paris.


Maintenant, j'arrête sur ces deux sujets.


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> Y'en a marre de la mythologie de la Commune de Paris.


Là, je suis bien d'accord [mais je n'ai pas pour autant une grande sympathie pour les Versaillais]


> Maintenant, j'arrête sur ces deux sujets.


Sage décision.


----------



## Berthold (3 Mars 2017)

Des données sensibles dans le disque dur ? Supprimez (ou cachez) les LED de vos ordis…


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2017)

"Je retourne ma veste, toujours du bon côté..."
Quand le navire coule, SAUVE QUI PEEEUUT !


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> "Je retourne ma veste, toujours du bon côté..."
> Quand le navire coule, SAUVE QUI PEEEUUT !



Courage, Fillon!

(Bon on avait dit qu'on changeait de sujet, non?)


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Courage, Fillon!
> 
> (Bon on avait dit qu'on changeait de sujet, non?)


Bah ! C'est l'actualité. Mais les débats sont plutôt dans des sujets dédiés (c'est préférable).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2017)

Massacre à la casserole


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Massacre à la casserole



Décidément, l'actualité fait dans les casseroles en ce moment....


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2017)

Quand je vous le dit...


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand je vous le dit...



De la bonne grosse casserole bien d'chez nous!
Mais je me demande si la poignée rose sur le dessus, ne donne pas un indice quant à son origine...


----------



## usurp (3 Mars 2017)

Et de 6


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2017)

30 à 75 litres


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> 30 à 75 litres



Ben, tout compte fait, je ne sais si j'aurai encore piscine le mardi…


----------



## usurp (3 Mars 2017)

Vraiment, que la vie est dure. La pauvre...


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> "Le peuple est souverain"
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le résultat d'une élection, quelle qu'elle soit, devrait donner l'absolution à l'heureux élu! (Et du coup, les perdants sont jugés coupables?)
> 
> ...


"Le peuple est souverain". Oui. Encore faut-il qu'il le soit. 
Là on se heurte au problème de la volonté générale (qui rappelons-le s'appuie sur l'idée que ce qu'une majorité d'individu décide est censé transcender les intérêts privés et arriver à un intérêt, général lui aussi, incarnant ce que chacun aurait dû voter s'il avait voté le plus justement et le plus rationnellement possible).
Or, c'est un vieux problème aussi de savoir quelle est le meilleur type de vote pour aboutir à l'expression de cette volonté générale. Certains ont poussé des calculs compliqués pour trouver la solution (c'est un peu la pierre philosophale de la politique, du coup). Et il semble évident que, le jeu des intérêts, des alliances et des incohérences aidant, certaines situations ne semble pas refléter une volonté générale. Si on accepte un parti, par exemple, qui donne lieu tantôt à des votes "sanctions" tantôt à des répulsions, voire des paniques générales, on a un problème. Si on ne vote plus "pour" mais "contre" on en a un autre. 
Je vous laisse juge (pensez à 2002).


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ou alors un mec sorti du chapeau. Par exemple Xavier Bertrand. Donc ça fait : _on a organisé une grande consultation populaire, vous avez choisis un type, mais au bout du compte on en prend un autre sans vous demander votre avis_. Super !
> 
> C'est le système de la primaire qui nous pourrit l'élection. Sans cela il y aurait d'autres candidats sérieux de droite en liste et on ne se poserait même pas la question du maintient de Fillon.
> 
> ...



Xavier Bertrand, je ne suis pas un fan absolu et ce n'est pas mon bord. Mais il a su faire preuve d'un peu de dignité dans des victoires discutables. Rien que ça, je lui en sais gré.

Si l'aile droite du PS pouvait se tirer entièrement chez Macron, le PS deviendrait peut-être vaguement fréquentable.
En même temps si toute l'aile droite file chez Macron, il restera quoi ? Les aiguillettes ?




Moonwalker a dit:


> vermine ? C'est pourtant un terme d'époque qui convient parfaitement pour définir les Communards.
> 
> Je cite le Littré  : _Gens méprisables, dangereux et incommodes pour la société_.
> 
> ...



Le même Littré qui définit les "communards" ainsi : 


			
				Emile Littré a dit:
			
		

> Celui, celle qui a les opinions de la commune de Paris en 1871. (Nom donné par les adversaires.)


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> vermine ? C'est pourtant un terme d'époque qui convient parfaitement pour définir les Communards.
> 
> Je cite le Littré  : _Gens méprisables, dangereux et incommodes pour la société_.
> 
> ...



Le même Littré qui définit les "communards" ainsi : 


			
				Emile Littré a dit:
			
		

> Celui, celle qui a les opinions de la commune de Paris en 1871. (Nom donné par les adversaires.)


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2017)

Merdre ! Pas de bouton "supprimer"


----------



## boninmi (4 Mars 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Merdre ! Pas de bouton "supprimer"


Bon, mais tu vas pas arrêter de relancer cette discussion qu'on avait dit que c'était fini ! 
Mon QI va encore baisser !


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Vraiment, que la vie est dure. La pauvre...


"Elle en gagnerait même un peu plus, si elle ressortait victorieuse de son procès."
Elle court après son destin. C'est une tragédie moderne, mon pauvre fourreux.


----------



## patlek (5 Mars 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon, mais tu vas pas arrêter de relancer cette discussion qu'on avait dit que c'était fini !
> Mon QI va encore baisser !



Mouais... je pense que le feuilleton va continuer,à l' heure actuelle, il n' y a plus d' élection présidentielle, elle est cuite étouffée.
 On a à la place un feuilleton que l' on regarde bouche bée. On a jamais vu çà, c' est un spectacle inouï! çà ressemble a rien de connu. Du grand n'importe quoi puissance 10!


----------



## dragao13 (6 Mars 2017)

Quand on voit la bande de clown qui se présentent pour la présidence de la 6ème puissance mondiale ... on dirait celui de la première !!! 

N'importe quelle info journalière sur la campagne présidentielle a sa place dans ce fil !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2017)

Le papier journal qui fleurit


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2017)

Un tir pas à blanc.

(j'ai l'impression que vous n'en avez pas parlé)




patlek a dit:


> Mouais... je pense que le feuilleton va continuer,à l' heure actuelle, il n' y a plus d' élection présidentielle, elle est cuite étouffée.
> On a à la place un feuilleton que l' on regarde bouche bée. On a jamais vu çà, c' est un spectacle inouï! çà ressemble a rien de connu. Du grand n'importe quoi puissance 10!


Il me semble que, si on s'en donne la peine, on peut quand même se concentrer un peu plus sur le contenu des programmes, qui sont connus, que sur le _barnum_ dans lequel tout le monde s'amuse à patauger. On n'est pas obligé de toujours suivre le mouvement.


----------



## boninmi (6 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Le papier journal qui fleurit


Super !


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Un tir pas à blanc.
> 
> (j'ai l'impression que vous n'en avez pas parlé)



Il porte vraiment la poisse! 
Non content de se tirer régulièrement une balle dans le pied, il fait tirer dans le pied (le mollet) de ses auditeurs maintenant...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2017)

Une église Belge ouvre son bar


----------



## dragao13 (6 Mars 2017)

A lire, pour les défenseurs acharnés du vote utile !


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2017)

Passionnant


----------



## dragao13 (6 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Passionnant


A ton âge ... tu cours encore après la passion ?


----------



## usurp (6 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une église Belge ouvre son bar



Promis, s'ils font la même en France, je retourne aux cérémonies de mariages/communions/baptêmes

-usurp-


----------



## usurp (7 Mars 2017)

Quand la connerie et la cupidité n'ont plus de limite : braconnage à Thoiry.

Plus léger, mais tout aussi con : une nouvelle discipline ?

-usurp-


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Quand la connerie et la cupidité n'ont plus de limite : braconnage à Thoiry.



Mais y'a vraiment des connards!


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais y'a vraiment des connards!


Je te suis là dessus, des tas de choses me scandalisent, ceci en fait partie.

PS : je me garderais bien de commenter l'idée "lumineuse" (ceci est ironique) de ce député russe d’opérette.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Passionnant


En même temps, c'est ce que toute personne sensée devait sans doute avoir déjà compris par lui-même. 
Il y a aussi eu dernièrement une prise de position contre le vote qui me semble intéressante : ne plus voter pour réactiver la vie citoyenne : http://www.laprovence.com/article/societe/4349473/ne-votez-plus-lappel-de-deux-aixois.html


----------



## boninmi (7 Mars 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a aussi eu dernièrement une prise de position contre le vote qui me semble intéressante : ne plus voter pour réactiver la vie citoyenne : http://www.laprovence.com/article/societe/4349473/ne-votez-plus-lappel-de-deux-aixois.html


Dernièrement ? "Elections, piège à cons", slogan de Mai 68. Il est vrai que ça fait bientôt un demi siècle.


----------



## dragao13 (7 Mars 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Dernièrement ? "Elections, piège à cons", slogan de Mai 68. Il est vrai que ça fait bientôt un demi siècle.


Et les comparaisons à la con ... ça te parle ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mars 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Dernièrement ? "Elections, piège à cons", slogan de Mai 68. Il est vrai que ça fait bientôt un demi siècle.


Slogan déjà vu sur une affiche anarchiste de la fin du XIXe. Une petite BD où le candidat promettait la lune aux électeurs. Une fois élu il leur a montré son cul.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Slogan déjà vu sur une affiche anarchiste de la fin du XIXe. Une petite BD où le candidat promettait la lune aux électeurs. Une fois élu il leur a montré son cul.



Un rapport avec ton pseudo?


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et les comparaisons à la con ... ça te parle ?


Autant que faire intervenir les communards.


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Slogan déjà vu sur une affiche anarchiste de la fin du XIXe. Une petite BD où le candidat promettait la lune aux électeurs. Une fois élu il leur a montré son cul.


Enfin un qui a tenu ses promesses.


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mars 2017)

En parlant des communards :


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En parlant des communards :


Non. Pitié.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2017)

Avec Ben Carson, on apprend toujours des choses intéressantes (en anglais, en castillan).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2017)

La demande en...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Passionnant


En même temps, c'est ce que toute personne sensée devait sans doute avoir déjà compris par lui-même.
Il y a aussi eu dernièrement une prise de position contre le vote qui me semble intéressante : ne plus voter pour réactiver la vie citoyenne :


boninmi a dit:


> Dernièrement ? "Elections, piège à cons", slogan de Mai 68. Il est vrai que ça fait bientôt un demi siècle.


Oui bon ça va. Ça ne veut pas dire que c'est neuf. Ca veut juste dire qu'il y a eu dernièrement, une position contre le vote qui me semble intéressante (dans le climat actuel de "y'en a qui sont morts pour qu'on ait le droit de voter").
Je ne dis pas que les gens étaient moins cons avant non plus, mais que la connerie perdure ou revient (j'hésite). Du coup il faut parfois redire les choses (c'est d'ailleurs un des propres des cons, qui en ont beaucoup de pousser les autres à la répétition — vaine, la plupart du temps).
Et tu dis ça à un spécialiste de Sartre


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et tu dis ça à un spécialiste de Sartre


Je lui préfère Camus, et "L'homme révolté" à "La nausée".


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mars 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Je lui préfère Camus, et "L'homme révolté" à "La nausée".


Pourquoi, toi aussi t'as le mal de l'air ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Non. Pitié.


Bien fait !


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi, toi aussi t'as le mal de l'air ?


Plutôt le mal de mer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2017)

Les libraires de chez Mollat se lâchent sur Instagram


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Les libraires de chez Mollat se lâchent sur Instagram



Ça s'appelle du Bookfacing, ils en font à la médiathèque près de chez moi...


----------



## boninmi (9 Mars 2017)

La fenêtre d'azur de Gozo a été engloutie.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2017)

Un député a besoin de 9 000 euros net par mois

Moi aussi


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Mars 2017)

Je suis partant à 8500, si ça peut aider.
Mais faut me dire vite, j'ai une proposition à la revue des deux mondes (moins bien payé mais charge de travail raisonnable).


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2017)

Tout va bien au Mexique


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mars 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Tout va bien au Mexique


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2017)

Petite précision : La Nausée ne donne pas la nausée.
Par contre la tarte à la crème au Camus solaire et au Sartre nauséeux, elle est trop sucrée


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un député a besoin de 9 000 euros net par mois
> 
> Moi aussi



Ça me rappelle un crobard vu je ne sais plus où. "Vous voulez que vos policiers ne soient plus corrompus : faites-les vivre comme des nababs ".


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2017)

m'enfin ?!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> m'enfin ?!!!!



Dans les sondages, un peu moins de 50% des votes se portent sur des candidats (Fillon et Le Pen) empêtrés dans des affaires, mis en examen, voire sanctionnés. À part ça, la moralisation de la vie publique est en marche. LOL.


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2017)

Fillon vient de présenter son nouveau programme:

Construction de nouvelles prisons avec des cellules de 110 m2; avec suite parentale (chambre , salle de bain, plus immense dressing), avec terrasse et jardin, grand salon avec home cinéma, mini... non bar!. Service menu à la carte...

(marine approuve)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2017)

Maintenant que je le sais, je surveille le mien (j'ai même des doutes sur mon frigo).


----------



## usurp (15 Mars 2017)

Fuite de données 

"et de prendre le contrôle de l'appareil", les fans de Manara apprécierons (cf "Le Déclic")

-usurp-


----------



## usurp (15 Mars 2017)

Après "Le prix du danger" (nouvelle de Robert Sheckley,1958, adaptation cinématographique d'Yves Boisset,1983) et "Hunger Games", la réalité rejoint la fiction en Russie
En espérant que c'est un fake

-usurp-


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2017)

Trop forts ces basques, la mer aussi


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2017)

Un candidat à la présidence comme un autre...

Téléchargez son programme, il vaut le coup


----------



## usurp (15 Mars 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un candidat à la présidence comme un autre...
> 
> Téléchargez son programme, il vaut le coup



Ha oui effectivement. Il est coton lui.
Et dire que je peux le croiser : on est (presque) voisin !!!

-usurp-


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2017)

Intéressant. Cela me fait penser à ces images classiques d'aliénés se prenant pour Napoléon... Haut fonctionnaire pour un état étranger ? Serait-ce un agent de l'_ennemi_ ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2017)

Les titres de gloire de ce monsieur me le rendent éminemment sympathique, néanmoins, lisant son programme, je tombe sur ceci : _Je gouvernerai par ordonnance (article 16)._

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affi...Texte=LEGITEXT000006071194&dateTexte=20140401



L'est foutu, tiendra pas soixante jours.

Le reste étant à l'encan, je pense à une mystification burlesque.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2017)

J'ai pensé également à une mystification.
J'en suis moins sûr, même s'il ne faut pas toujours croire ce que l'on trouve sur le web.


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les titres de gloire de ce monsieur me le rendent éminemment sympathique, néanmoins, lisant son programme, je tombe sur ceci : _Je gouvernerai par ordonnance (article 16)._


C'est parfaitement possible, s'il est médecin.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai pensé également à une mystification.
> J'en suis moins sûr



*@lamainfroide *c'est là que je l'ai découvert hier, il a l'air sincère le pépère. Mais bon, zéro parainage (ouf !), et en plus il avoue habiter en Indonésie. "Tirer à vue sur les manifestants cagoulés, le pouvoir aux buralistes..."


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2017)

Bizarre, j'ai aussi cité lamainfroide et ça n'a pas pris...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2017)

Un inventeur incompris


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2017)

J'aime bien le concept général de son programme, à mi-chemin de la dictature romaine (une magistrature officielle, je le précise pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'origine du mot) et de la banale dictature militaire aux accents néo-bonapartistes. J'y vois un inconvénient majeur : je ne suis pas le dictateur. 

Je veux bien l'appliquer. Je ne veux pas qu'on me l'applique.

Sinon, parmi les curiosités : bombarder Mossoul au missile Pluton. Outre qu'une coalition alliée est en train de récupérer la ville et que cela serait du plus mauvais effet, le système nucléaire tactique Pluton n'est plus en service depuis 1993. 

Il veut inscrire les fonctionnaires à Pôle Emploi. Ok. Mais plus loin il veut supprimer Pôle Emploi. Un peu perfide, non ? 

Et puis, supprimer les communes françaises n'est pas le meilleur moyen d'obtenir le parrainage des maires des dites communes.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bizarre, j'ai aussi cité lamainfroide et ça n'a pas pris...


Mes propos dans la bouche du vénérable sage, j'espère qu'il ne nous en tiendra pas rigueur.
Je ne veux d'emmerdements avec personne.



Moonwalker a dit:


> J'aime bien le concept général de son programme, à mi-chemin de la dictature romaine (une magistrature officielle, je le précise pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'origine du mot) et de la banale dictature militaire aux accents néo-bonapartistes. J'y vois un inconvénient majeur : je ne suis pas le dictateur.
> 
> Je veux bien l'appliquer. Je ne veux pas qu'on me l'applique.
> 
> ...


Le gars est souvent en contradiction avec lui-même, mais il avoue avoir rédigé son programme sans l'aide de personne.
Il a trop la tête dans le guidon pour avoir une vision d'ensemble.
Et c'est tant mieux, ça ne rend son programme que plus drôle (drôle parce qu'il n'a aucune chance, entendons-nous bien).

PS : Ça n'est que chez moi ou son site est devenu inaccessible ?

Edit : ah non, c'est revenu. Sans doute qu'il fait le buzz et que son site subit un gros trafic.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2017)

ils trouvent un cercueil de trop dans le caveau familial


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> ils trouvent un cercueil de trop dans le caveau familial


Encore un coup de Droit Au Logement.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore un coup de Droit Au Logement.


Ton trait d'esprit me ravit. Si si.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le gars est souvent en contradiction avec lui-même


Il devrait faire de la politique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2017)

Au Japon la construction se met à la robotisation


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'aime bien le concept général de son programme, à mi-chemin de la dictature romaine (une magistrature officielle, je le précise pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'origine du mot) et de la banale dictature militaire aux accents néo-bonapartistes. J'y vois un inconvénient majeur : je ne suis pas le dictateur.
> 
> Il veut inscrire les fonctionnaires à Pôle Emploi. Ok. Mais plus loin il veut supprimer Pôle Emploi. Un peu perfide, non ?


Toujours la même vieille question :
Quelle est la différence entre dictature et démocratie ?
En dictature il n'y a qu'un seul dictateur.

Et aussi ce point de vue :
Si les employés de Pôle Emploi faisaient correctement leur travail, ils seraient au chômage.

Mettez l'emoji vous-même...


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Toujours la même vieille question :
> Quelle est la différence entre dictature et démocratie ?
> En dictature il n'y a qu'un seul dictateur.
> 
> ...


Je ne crois pas que les employés de Pôle Emploi soient là pour _créer_ les emplois.
Et je crois qu'il ne faut avoir vécu que dans des démocraties (même imparfaites) pour ne pas les différencier des dictatures (même imparfaites).


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que les employés de Pôle Emploi soient là pour _créer_ les emplois.
> Et je crois qu'il ne faut avoir vécu que dans des démocraties (même imparfaites) pour ne pas les différencier des dictatures (même imparfaites).


Pour ce que m'en ont raconté mes grands-parents, dans une dictature il n'y a pas de chômage, seulement les travaux forcés, et l'industrie d'armement marche à fond la caisse. Et puis, après la guerre, une autre forme de plein emploi, il y a la reconstruction, avec moins de monde, forcément…


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

Ah le bon temps de la dictature où mes parents n'avaient pas une tune ... et de toute façon y avait rien à acheter ! 
Quand tu te tapais la nana du voisin ... tu te mangeais une rafale de plomb dans le cul ... et pourtant il y avait comme un air de famille chez les paroissiens du village ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2017)

Attention, ça va couper.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Attention, ça va couper.


C'était plus marrant avec des têtes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'était plus marrant avec des têtes.



Tout se perd.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mars 2017)

@Moonwalker 
C'est un peu le rêve du MEDEF, ça ?


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mars 2017)

Pas le samouraï, la dictature.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2017)

Une nouvelle candidate ?


----------



## usurp (17 Mars 2017)

L'iPhone 7 Macintosh

Et l'iPhone Galaxy note 7


----------



## patlek (17 Mars 2017)

Je veux bien être son nouveau meilleur copain.

http://www.lemonde.fr/affaire-penel...arnys-de-francois-fillon_5096241_5070021.html

(Par contre, je suis pas très costume (Et çà a un coté un peu trop "pretty woman" (Richard gere= l' avocat, françois fillon= Julia roberts) se faire payer des costumes*), on fera d' autres boutique le Samedi, va falloir qu'il se charge les poches en liquide!!)



* Faut se faire la scène dans sa tete... l' avocat est sur une chaise, chez un grand couturier ou il a emmené françois. François essaye des costumes, virevoltant, riant de se voir si beau dans la glace. La main sur le menton, l' avocat regarde, ravi, françois, avec un grand sourire, moment de partage à deux (enfin, il y en a surtout un qui paye), ils sont heureux...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2017)

Des costards à 5 poches, c'est encore plus louche...


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

surtout quand on a des oursins dedans ... !


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2017)

Sur mesure les costards, pourtant je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il apprécie de s'en faire tailler un ces derniers temps.


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

En même temps ... il est sur le devant de la scène avec une personnalité d'huître au départ !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2017)

C'est intéressant vos opinions !!
Vous devriez vous lancer dans la politique


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

On monte un non parti ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Je veux bien être son nouveau meilleur copain.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/affaire-penel...arnys-de-francois-fillon_5096241_5070021.html
> 
> ...



Qui est Robert Bourgi, l’avocat de la «Françafrique» qui a payé les costumes de François Fillon ?


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Qui est Robert Bourgi, l’avocat de la «Françafrique» qui a payé les costumes de François Fillon ?



Il fait même dans le sponsoring... :¬°


----------



## usurp (20 Mars 2017)

Sans doute le fait d'une bande d'ordure
Comprend pas trop l’intérêt


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Sans doute le fait d'une bande d'ordure
> Comprend pas trop l’intérêt



Lamentable


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2017)

"La société ESD a déjà été victime d'une attaque similaire en novembre dernier dans son dépôt de Rambouillet, dans les Yvelines. Dans la nuit du 18 au 19 novembre, vers 2 heures du matin, 9 camions-bennes, sur les 14 du site, se sont embrasés. Là aussi, des vitres des véhicules avaient été brisées et de l'essence avait été répandue sur les sièges."

Un concurrent? Il y a de la motivation en tout cas, ligoter le gardien.


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2017)

Dans de nombreux pays, les services de gestion des déchets sont aux mains d'organisations criminelles.
C'est peut-être des enjeux de cette nature qui motivent ces actions.


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

Les marseillais cherchent à s'étendre ?


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Les marseillais cherchent à s'étendre ?


Cette information me faisait penser que, finalement, en haut c'était pas mieux que chez nous.
Cela dit, même si je suppute un peu d'humour dans ta sortie (car ça en est, hein ?), je doute que le coup vienne d'en bas.
Voyou, d'accord, mais au soleil.


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

Hum ... j'me doutais aussi ... en dessous de 15 C, le marseillais entre en hibernation !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2017)

Non.
En dessous de 15 °C, le Marseillais rentre à l’hôpital pour hypothermie.


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

Et du coup le ramassage des poubelles est annulé, et on va encore accuser injustement la pègre ...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

Ivres, ils ouvrent les vannes d'un réservoir


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2017)

Quand je pense que le seul truc que j'ai jamais réussi à inonder bourré c'est mon froc...


----------



## usurp (23 Mars 2017)

A prendre au sérieux ? Tous à vos sauvegardes locales !

-usurp-


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

 a démenti ... ça rassure direct, non ?


----------



## usurp (23 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


>  a démenti ... ça rassure direct, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2017)

100 000 $ en cartes iTunes.

J'aurais aussi demandé 300 mars et 200 carambars. Tant qu'à faire.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

Et le Fanta ... faut pas oublier le Fanta ... comme disait l'aut'con, si tu bois du pinard, t'es alcoolique, si tu bois du Fanta, t'es fantastique !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2017)

J'suis snob comme disait Vian, j'bois du Perrier.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

San pellegrino avec un chouille de citron et une grosse larme de Zubrowka glacée ... ça passe bien aussi !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2017)

Un cadeau insolite pour un âge extraordinaire


----------



## Toni Weller (24 Mars 2017)

lol  en toute sécurité!


----------



## dragao13 (24 Mars 2017)

les pompiers ... grosse cote avec les gonzesses !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2017)

2 CV en bois


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2017)

A 17 ans il corrige les erreurs de la Nasa


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2017)

Hospitalisée pour une grippe, elle est amputée de trois membres


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hospitalisée pour une grippe, elle est amputée de trois membres


C'est le titre qui m'interpèle. Tout ce que je déteste dans la presse aujourd'hui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2017)

Les élections françaises expliquées à la TV japonaise


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2017)

Des archéologues chinois découvrent un trésor mythique.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mars 2017)

Ils connaissent Amiens, les japonais ?


----------



## usurp (28 Mars 2017)

Ils espéraient la célébrité ? Loupé


----------



## usurp (28 Mars 2017)

Après l'Ascenseur (1983), l'Escalator !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2017)

Bernard de La Villardière fume un joint avant de conduire


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2017)

Nouvelles technologies.

Maintenant, on peut faire des appels de smartphone, pour prévenir par exemple, quand il y a des radars.

http://www.20minutes.fr/rennes/2038943-20170328-rennes-ivre-phare-automobiliste-eclairait-smartphone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2017)

Possesseurs d'iPhone, sachez-le : avec Siri on vous espionne.


----------



## usurp (29 Mars 2017)

Haha, j'ai ri! Vraiment, quel collard ce mec


----------



## boninmi (29 Mars 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Haha, j'ai ri! Vraiment, quel collard ce mec


Si, si, si, tu as ri


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2017)

Des footballeuses sponsorisées par...une maison close


----------



## peyret (29 Mars 2017)

Une-vache-pique-une-tete-dans-une-piscine


----------



## usurp (29 Mars 2017)

Tout les goûts sont dans la nature.....


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Tout les goûts sont dans la nature.....


Il y a quelques années il y a eu la même histoire dans les Vosges. Mais là, les poules n'en réchappaient pas (peut-être une histoire d'énorme kiki). Le proprio des poules en trouvait une morte de temps en temps, il a passé quelques nuit blanches avant de chopper le gallinophile...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2017)

La poule aux potes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il y a quelques années il y a eu la même histoire dans les Vosges. Mais là, les poules n'en réchappaient pas (peut-être une histoire d'énorme kiki)



Ouf ! suis hors de cause !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mars 2017)

Pas nouveau cette histoire d'outrage aux gallinacés.
Il en est un qui a même chanté sa perversion.
Ah, si vous...

PS : et que penser des enculeurs de mouches ?


----------



## patlek (30 Mars 2017)

"Il en est un qui a même chanté sa perversion"

Pas le seul a avoir chanté son amour pour la poupoule...






Le Samedi soir... viens poupoule... (!!!)


----------



## dragao13 (30 Mars 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : et que penser des enculeurs de mouches ?


Bah qu'ils ont une toute petite bite !


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2017)

C'est pas gagné


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2017)

Un siège avec pénis dans le métro


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2017)

Et hop, une place en moins en heure de pointe. Où va s'arrêter la connerie ? Pas là-bas visiblement.


----------



## dragao13 (31 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un siège avec pénis dans le métro


Pas bête ... j'préfère la méthode à l'ancienne où quand tu chopes le mec sur le fait ... tu lui défonces la gueule mais là, le côté décalé est pas mal !


----------



## usurp (31 Mars 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et hop, une place en moins en heure de pointe. Où va s'arrêter la connerie ? Pas là-bas visiblement.



Oui, z'auraient au moins pu mettre la chose en bonne position que certain(e)s puissent joindre l'utile à l'agréable


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Oui, z'auraient au moins pu mettre la chose en bonne position que certain(e)s puissent joindre l'utile à l'agréable


De fait, je ne vois pas en quoi la place serait perdue. On a l'impression de voyager sur les genoux (et pas que...) de son petit copain, c'est comfortable.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pas bête ... j'préfère la méthode à l'ancienne où quand tu chopes le mec sur le fait ... tu lui défonces la gueule mais là, le côté décalé est pas mal !


Ça empêche pas de lui défoncer aussi la gueule à ce malappris.


----------



## patlek (1 Avril 2017)

Présidentielle

Selon un sondage fait par le monbe ; François Fillon l' emporterait dés le premier tour!

lemonbe.fr-fillon-gagne-presidentielle-des....


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)

Les noms des stations de métro détournés pour le 1er avril !


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2017)

Burps !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2017)

Il ne manquait plus que lui : http://www.sudouest.fr/2017/04/02/c...cherche-a-obtenir-des-preuves-3330514-710.php


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2017)

La Schtroumpfette censurée sur des affiches de film en Israël


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2017)

Si les extrémistes cessaient d'être cons le monde se porterait mieux.


----------



## dragao13 (2 Avril 2017)

Et un extrémiste intelligent, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Berthold (2 Avril 2017)

Un oxymore.


----------



## usurp (4 Avril 2017)

Dommage, peux pas postuler : trop vieux, plus sportif, fumeur, et, question santé, ça fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai pas vu de médecin que je n'ose imaginer ce qu'ils pourraient découvrir...

-usurp-


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Avril 2017)

"les volontaires... seront rétribués à hauteur de 16 000 euros sur 4 ans".
Si l'on veut bien ne pas considérer que je suis sans doute un peu con, j'ai du mal à comprendre le concept.
On passe deux semaines d'examens, on reste allongé 60 jours (la tête plus basse que les pieds, autrement dit pas dans les meilleures conditions) puis on se tape deux semaines d'examens complémentaires.
Et on est payé échelonné sur 4 ans ?
333,4€ / mois (en arrondissant), quoi.
Sont pas capables de sortir un peu plus d'une plaque et demie en une seule fois ?
C'est pas de volontaires dont ils ont besoin, c'est de subventions.


----------



## dragao13 (4 Avril 2017)

60 jours !!! ... C'est de la taule... Vaut mieux être jeune et vraiment en bonne santé !
J'ai fait un mois suite à un accident de bécane ... ce putain d'enfer !
Et quand il faut remettre la machine en route après un arrêt pareil ... ouf !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)

Un homme électrocuté par son chargeur d'iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2017)

Surprise !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Surprise !



La mallette de Dragao ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2017)

À 93 ans, une actrice découvre qu'elle a 95 ans


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2017)

Plus la peine d'installer des backdoors a posteriori sur les PC, elles seront fournies avec

_"Des passagers précieux qui n'ont souvent qu'un bagage cabine et utilisent en général le temps de vol pour travailler leurs dossiers."_
Ca va être la fête du slip pour l'accès aux données confidentielles !


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Avril 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca va être la fête du slip pour l'accès aux données confidentielles !


Toutafé.
Entre nous, j'ai du mal à piger le concept de l'interdiction d'ordis et autres tablettes à bord.
C'est quoi l'idée ?
On peut cacher une bombe dans une tablette ?
Les bagages en cabine sont moins bien scannés que les bagages en soute ?
Si une bombe dissimulée dans un ordi échappe à la vigilance de la sécurité, elle créera moins de dégâts en soute qu'en cabine ?
Un avion est encore en sécurité quand sa soute vient d'exploser ?
Ce sont des vraies questions.
Les mecs qui payent un blinde leur voyage en classe affaire (je ne les plains pas non plus) doivent effectivement l'avoir mauvaise de ne pas pouvoir utiliser leurs ordis. Déjà qu'ils n'ont pas le droit à leur dentifrice en cabine (pour rappel un excès de fluor est susceptible de provoquer la mort, encore faut-il réussir à faire avaler à la victime 5 ou 6 tubes de dentifrice) et leur coupe-ongle ("ceci est une prise d'otage, le premier qui bouge je lui coupe les ongles à ras" - c'est vrai que ça fait mal).
Bientôt les types ne pourront plus voyager qu'avec leur bite et leur couteau.
Ah ben non, même pas avec leur couteau.
@Romuald tu parlais de la fête du slip ?
On y arrive.
Ça risque fort d'être la seule chose qu'ils pourront se mettre sur le cul.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2017)

La justice ordonne la libération d'un chimpanzé déprimé


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2017)

La terre est plate et certains esprits aussi


----------



## usurp (6 Avril 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La terre est plate et certains esprits aussi



Et ce n'est pas isolé
Entre le retour en force des religions et ce genre de connerie, bienvenue au moyen-age!

-usurp-


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas isolé
> Entre le retour en force des religions et ce genre de connerie, bienvenue au moyen-age!



Bah! Il a assez d'argent pour se payer un voyage dans la stratosphère et s'apercevoir de visu de son erreur.

Laisse le Moyen-âge tranquille. Ce fut une période passionnante de la pensée humaine. Par certains aspects, bien plus ouverte qu'aujourd'hui.

Je m'étonne que vous vous étonniez encore de l'obscurantisme islamiste.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m'étonne que vous vous étonniez encore de l'obscurantisme islamiste.



Et chez les évangélistes ?


----------



## usurp (7 Avril 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m'étonne que vous vous étonniez encore de l'obscurantisme islamiste.



Cet obscurantisme n'est pas propre à l'islam.On trouve des adeptes du créationnisme et autres inepties comme celles précédemment citée dans toutes les religions.

-usurp-


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

Un musée de la Merde


----------



## usurp (7 Avril 2017)

Déclassification de 930 000 documents secrets par la CIA


----------



## patlek (7 Avril 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La terre est plate et certains esprits aussi




Ba, ci la terr el été pa platte, lé pingoiun  au pol sud il auré la tete a l' envair, coment y tomberé pa dan le vid au paul sude ein??

alor cé la preuv ke la ter é plat, fau raiflechir, fau se servir de çon cervo!!!


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Ba, ci la terr el été pa platte, lé pingoiun  au pol sud il auré la tete a l' envair, coment y tomberé pa dan le vid au paul sude ein??
> 
> alor cé la preuv ke la ter é plat, fau raiflechir, fau se servir de çon cervo!!!



Même que toute les espaices kon disparu, cé just quelle son tombé dan le vide cause quelle s'sont tro aproché du bor.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Avril 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Ba, ci la terr el été pa platte, lé pingoiun  au pol sud il auré la tete a l' envair, coment y tomberé pa dan le vid au paul sude ein??
> 
> alor cé la preuv ke la ter é plat, fau raiflechir, fau se servir de çon cervo!!!





r e m y a dit:


> Même que toute les espaices kon disparu, cé just quelle son tombé dan le vide cause quelle s'sont tro aproché du bor.


Je vois une évidence dans tout ça.
Pour un vieux (et encore, pas tant que ça) comme moi c'est une vraie chienlit pour comprendre vos phrases.
(Et quelque chose me dit que ça n'a pas été plus facile pour vous de les écrire).


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et chez les évangélistes ?





usurp a dit:


> Cet obscurantisme n'est pas propre à l'islam.On trouve des adeptes du créationnisme et autres inepties comme celles précédemment citée dans toutes les religions.
> 
> -usurp-



En l'occurence, là, il s'agit bien d'islamistes (et pas d'islam si vous voyez la différence). Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est dans l'article.

Après, effectivement, on peut en trouver chez les créationistes étasuniens qui ont la même idée même s'ils ne s'appuient pas sur les mêmes textes (d'aucuns pourraient trouver cela troublant… Et s'ils avaient raison ? ).

Et oui, la connerie est la chose la mieux partagée dans l'humanité. Pas comme l'eau, la bouffe et les pétrodollars.


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2017)

La terre est plate, ça saute aux yeux de tous.
La preuve, quand on voit une colline au loin, on ne la verrait pas si la terre n'était pas plate.
De même au bord de la mer on ne verrait pas la mer si la terre n'était pas plate.
C'est scientifique !


----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2017)

Les Shadoks et Gibis n'auraient pas pu exister si la terre était ronde .....


----------



## patlek (8 Avril 2017)

N' empeche... Si Mercredi, quelqu'un organise un diner... avec la thésarde là: c' est le bon plan.
Une championne qui laminera françois pignon, elle lui fera bouffer ses allumettes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2017)

Ma tante est un lapin. Si, si.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2017)

Explication en photo 




​Si la Terre est plate, comment expliquez vous que le soleil disparaisse ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2017)

Ben, il tourne autour de la terre. Il la réchauffe par en dessous la nuit, sinon on serait gelé. Et en hiver, il tourne plus loin.


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2017)

La photo ci-dessus est parlante mais on ne voit pas bien l'épaisseur de la terre. N'oublions pas que sous nos pieds il y a des stocks de charbon et d'immenses réservoirs remplis d'hydrocarbures.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2017)

Le monde est un disque rotatif posé sur le dos de quatre éléphants eux-même debout sur la carapace d'une tortue La Grande A'Tuin.

C'est vrai parce que c'est écrit, et pas que dans un livre.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Ma tante est un lapin. Si, si.


L'es jolie la tantine. J'me l'a ferais bien en civet. 

Ils n'arrêtent pas le progrès dans cosplay.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2017)

loustic a dit:


> La photo ci-dessus est parlante mais on ne voit pas bien l'épaisseur de la terre. N'oublions pas que sous nos pieds il y a des stocks de charbon et d'immenses réservoirs remplis d'hydrocarbures.



Et qu'y a-t-il sur la " face B " ?


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Et qu'y a-t-il sur la " face B " ?


On l'ignore car personne ne l'a jamais écoutée.
Mais des explorateurs affirment que cette face est recouverte de milliards de feuilles de papier sur lesquelles sont inscrits les mots mystérieux : actu, alités, amu, santes, oupas.
Quelqu'un saura-t-il les déchiffrer ?


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2017)

Rouen : un homme se tue en descendant en rappel avec un câble ethernet.


----------



## r e m y (9 Avril 2017)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Rouen : un homme se tue en descendant en rappel avec un câble ethernet.


Et certains osent dirent qu'un cable Ethernet est meilleur que le WiFi pour la santé?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2017)

Les cordons de rideau sont plus solides. Les nouvelles technologies ça vaut rien.


----------



## dragao13 (10 Avril 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas isolé
> Entre le retour en force des religions et ce genre de connerie, bienvenue au moyen-age!
> 
> -usurp-


C'est ce qui est magnifique avec la religion, on peut croire en n'importe quelle connerie qui sera aussi valable que n'importe quoi d'autre puisque basée sur la croyance (rien à prouver).
C'est pas plus con de croire que la terre est plate que de croire en Dieu.
La puissance du croyant : même avec les petites pilules bleues, il continue à croire ... il est extrême !


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2017)

La Nouvelle Calédonie déploie un important dispositif d'alerte, et appelle la population à la plus grande vigilance, en prévision de l'arrivée  de Cook, attendu ce lundi sur l'île. 

https://goo.gl/8FnLvR


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2017)

Pauvre monde


----------



## usurp (10 Avril 2017)

De la chance dans son malheur


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pauvre monde


Atomisez-moi tout ça pour qu'on en finisse.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pauvre monde


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pauvre monde


La capacité de nuisance de ce *** semble infinie.
Make America great again ?
Mon cul.

*** : chapelet d'insultes censurées par l'auteur.


----------



## usurp (12 Avril 2017)

Une peine numérique


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Avril 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Une peine numérique


L'idée n'est pas déconnante.
On a bien vu certains journaux être obligés de publier leur condamnation en couverture.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Qu'allons nous manger maintenant ?


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Des banquets de spiruline !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qu'allons nous manger maintenant ?


J'ai eu peur un instant, avant de m'apercevoir qu'il s'agissait de Taïwan.
Fort heureusement en France on peut encore bouffer la chatte à la voisine sans craindre la justice (et en évitant soigneusement son mari si elle n'est pas célibataire).


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Même pas forcément à éviter le guss, les plans à trois (voir à plus) se développent à mort !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Un de nos membres , sans le citer, ce reconnaîtra


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

Mémé envoie du lourd : http://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/20...o-iwamuro-octogenaire-mixe-techno-clubs-tokyo


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

Il construit lui-même son Iphone


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il construit lui-même son Iphone


#@% de délocalisations.

Trump à dit "aux U.S.A. !"


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Avril 2017)

Landes : ivres, ils se rendent en discothèque en tracteur-tondeuse


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Avril 2017)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Landes : ivres, ils se rendent en discothèque en tracteur-tondeuse


C'est une histoire vraie


----------



## patlek (19 Avril 2017)

Un heureux papa.

https://fr.yahoo.com/m6info/abraham...e-couvaison-un-premier-poussin-061223948.html


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Un heureux papa.
> 
> https://fr.yahoo.com/m6info/abraham...e-couvaison-un-premier-poussin-061223948.html


Cette "performance" est à mes yeux parfaitement inutile.
Il est donc à mes yeux parfaitement inutile de la faire.
Cependant, je me pose la question, est-il absolument nécessaire que tout acte soit utile ?
Je ne crois pas, finalement.
Merdre, les doutes m'assaillent.

Par contre, j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique de quel droit on colle l'étiquette "Art" à ce genre de performance.


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cette "performance" est à mes yeux parfaitement inutile.
> Il est donc à mes yeux parfaitement inutile de la faire.
> Cependant, je me pose la question, est-il absolument nécessaire que tout acte soit utile ?
> Je ne crois pas, finalement.
> ...


Pourquoi pas ? Cela ne t'enlève pas le droit de considérer que c'est débile et que ce n'en est pas, de l'art.


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Par contre, j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique de quel droit on colle l'étiquette "Art" à ce genre de performance.



Je me pose la question. Peut-être simplement parce que ce mec est un artiste, car des musées (nos impôts souvent) sont prêts à payer ses élucubrations. Aujourd'hui, être artiste, c'est trouver une idée débile que personne n'aura faite avant, ou du moins, personne n'aura mise en scène.


----------



## patlek (19 Avril 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Par contre, j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique de quel droit on colle l'étiquette "Art" à ce genre de performance.



Haaaaaaaa;;; c' est tout un concept intellectuellement travaillé profondément...

“Qu’un homme couve des œufs m’intéresse parce que cela pose la question de la métamorphose et du genre. Ce sont des énonciations très précises qui peuvent tout à coup devenir poreuses, s’éroder, se transformer” explique l’artiste."

(suite inventée)
C' est toute notre vision du monde contemporain qui est mise en abime, offrant une nouvelle perspective sur un nouvel horizon que l' on pourrait concevoir vertical,...  bla bla bla...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi pas ?


Effectivement, "pourquoi pas" règle le problème.
Dans tous les cas.


gwen a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, être artiste, c'est trouver une idée débile que personne n'aura faite avant, ou du moins, personne n'aura mise en scène.


C'est un peu le sentiment que j'ai, moi le profane.


patlek a dit:


> Haaaaaaaa;;; c' est tout un concept intellectuellement travaillé profondément...
> 
> “Qu’un homme couve des œufs m’intéresse parce que cela pose la question de la métamorphose et du genre. Ce sont des énonciations très précises qui peuvent tout à coup devenir poreuses, s’éroder, se transformer” explique l’artiste."
> 
> ...


J'ai carrément le sentiment que pousser une réflexion intellectuelle sur tel ou tel sujet n'est pas une condition nécessaire à estampiller "Art" cette réflexion.
Enfin, après, si ce monsieur s'estime artiste et si un certain nombre le désigne comme artiste, qui suis-je pour remettre ça en cause ?
S'il s'épanouit dans ce qu'il fait, tant mieux.
J'ai l'impression qu'il se fout de nous mais c'est une réflexion toute personnelle.
J'ai du mal à piger mais ne perdons de vue que je n'ai peut-être pas les bagages nécessaire.
C'est bête à dire mais devant certains artistes je me sens seul ou abandonné, avec ce sentiment qu'ils créent le vide plutôt qu'ils ne le comblent.
Je pense que l'Art ne doit rejeter personne, mais c'est peut-être là que je me trompe.


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2017)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mond...ld-trump-souffre-t-il-de-demence-precoce.html

Et je rappelle que ce type dispose de la valise nucléaire, et qu'il semble vouloir aller chatouiller Kim Jong Un 
( quoique le NY Times ait révélé hier que le fait qu'un porte avion nucléaire était en route pour la Corée du Nord, info relayée par Trump puis reprise par la presse mondiale, était une fake News de plus... 
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/world/asia/aircraft-carrier-north-korea-carl-vinson.html?_r=1

j'espère que Kim lit le Times! 
Eh Kim! C'était  un poisson d'avril!!!)


----------



## patlek (19 Avril 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est bête à dire mais devant certains artistes je me sens seul ou abandonné, avec ce sentiment qu'ils créent le vide plutôt qu'ils ne le comblent.



Oui, mais peut être que lui, il parvient a compler son compte en banque avec ses conneries, parce que c' est là qu' est le plus épatant, il doit probablement se faire payer, et l' inquiétant, ou l'incompréhensible (au moins pour nous), c' est qu'il y a des musées ou des associations ou autres, prêtent à mettre des sous là dedans. (Encore quen vu qu' on en parle, çà fait de la publicité)


----------



## patlek (19 Avril 2017)

Moi, je serais sans pitié, sans aucune pitié!!!!

50 ans de prison, direct!!!!!

https://fr.yahoo.com/news/insolite-âgé-3-mois-bébé-a-suspecté-terrorisme-090251079.html


----------



## peyret (19 Avril 2017)

Gourou !!!    !  (— il y a quelques instants ..... )


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2017)

C'est des malades.


----------



## usurp (19 Avril 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai du mal à piger mais ne perdons de vue que je n'ai peut-être pas les bagages nécessaire.



Mais non, c'est peut-être parce que tu ne tourne pas à ça.
Comme le monde change. Quand j'étais jeune, des gens en prenait pour planer, maintenant c'est pour travailler.... On comprend mieux les conneries qui sont faites parfois...

-usurp-


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Mais non, c'est peut-être parce que tu ne tourne pas à ça.


Je pense que je vais aller vérifier le contenu du médicament qu'on donne à mon grand-père.
Parce que je le trouve vachement détendu depuis qu'il a droit à ses deux gouttes par jour.
(Ça expliquerait aussi qu'il se marre en regardant "scènes de ménage" à la télé).


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, être artiste, c'est trouver une idée débile que personne n'aura faite avant, ou du moins, personne n'aura mise en scène.


Je préfère inverser les facteurs : _Aujourd'hui trouver une idée débile que personne n'aura faite avant, ou du moins, personne n'aura mise en scène, c'est être artiste_.

@lamainfroide : te fais pas des noeuds au cerveau  sur ce qu'est l'art ou pas. L'art n'a pas à être compris mais à être apprécié, ou pas. Tu n'aimes pas ou tu penses que c'est une vaste fumisterie ? pas la peine de chercher à comprendre pourquoi, c'est ton ressenti, point-barre.On a encore le droit d'avoir une opinion, profitons en.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je serais sans pitié, sans aucune pitié!!!!
> 
> 50 ans de prison, direct!!!!!
> 
> https://fr.yahoo.com/news/insolite-âgé-3-mois-bébé-a-suspecté-terrorisme-090251079.html



Quel con le grand-père !

Je ne pense pas à l'erreur mais à la tentative d'humour mal placée. Ce formulaire nous semble peut-être ridicule par ses questions mais il faut le remplir sérieusement. Il n'est pas un objet de plaisanterie de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique.

L'attitude de l'ambassade est parfaitement justifiée. Il ne lui ont pas envoyé la police, ils ont convoqué la personne pour mettre cela au clair, en l'occurence l'enfant et ses représentants légaux.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2017)

Ça ose tout disait Audiard, et c'est à cela qu'on les reconnaît : http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pr...-en-bien-meilleur-etat-que-je-l-ai-trouve.php


----------



## usurp (21 Avril 2017)

En fait, ce n'était pas un attentat terroriste mais spéculatif, deux mondes pas très éloignés

-usurp-


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Avril 2017)

usurp a dit:


> En fait, ce n'était pas un attentat terroriste mais spéculatif, deux mondes pas très éloignés
> 
> -usurp-


Un attentat capitaliste, putain.
On aura tout vu.


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2017)

Apparemment, Mélenchon a perdu une voix.


----------



## loustic (21 Avril 2017)

Connecter les neurones


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment, Mélenchon a perdu une voix.


Vu comme il l'insultait à travers ses dessins sur son blog, pas sûr que la Méluche ait perdu grand chose. Après, il a récolté ce qu'il a semé.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Avril 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vu comme il l'insultait à travers ses dessins sur son blog, pas sûr que la Méluche ait perdu grand chose. Après, il a récolté ce qu'il a semé.


Au vu des résultats, pas sûr que cette voix ait fait changé grand chose, finalement, hein ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2017)

Un maire énervé par ses électeurs veut démissionner


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un maire énervé par ses électeurs veut démissionner


Ce maire est un "démocrate"...

... à la condition que les électeurs votent comme lui.


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Ce maire est un "démocrate"...
> 
> ... à la condition que les électeurs votent comme lui.


D'un autre côté, on peut aussi considérer que démissionner est sage puisque les électeurs lui sont potentiellement opposés : il peut noblement résigner sa charge par souci de légitimité (qui lui ferait désormais défaut).
Moins noble mais plus réaliste : il anticipe sur le fait qu'il ne sera pas réélu 

Il aurait _simplement_ dû ne pas insulter ses électeurs. C'est très vilain.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Il aurait _simplement_ dû ne pas insulter ses électeurs. C'est très vilain.


Note que les "connards" (j'adore ce mot) dont il parle ne sont pas forcément ses électeurs. Ses administrés, oui, mais pas forcément ses électeurs.


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2017)

Au milieu des réactions épidermiques habituelles et hélas attendues on tombe sur celle-ci qui montre que certains lecteurs de l'article ont plus de réflexion que d'autres :
*Calculs*
_Bonjour monsieur le Maire.

En fait, vous avez juste un problème avec les soustractions. 100 - 38,07 = 61,93% qui n'en sont pas ! Il vous reste de la marge pour être réélu... Mais la colère et les insultes sont mauvaises conseillères. Vous eussiez mieux fait de critiquer les mauvaises solutions du FN et ses idéaux haineux que de maugréer après vos gentilés.
_
Moi je dis bravo !


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2017)

Une larve dévoreuse de plastique, nouvel espoir pour l'environnement.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Ce maire est un "démocrate"...
> 
> ... à la condition que les électeurs votent comme lui.


T'as raison, il aurait même dû s'acheter un uniforme et apprendre des chants nazis pour plaire à ses électeurs. Etre un vrai démocrate c'est même anticiper les désirs de ses électeurs.
A moins que ça ne porte un autre nom ?


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2017)

@Romuald.
"des connards" ne signifie pas qu'il n'y a que des connards.


----------



## usurp (25 Avril 2017)

Ceux-là ne sont pas morts en martyr. Buté par des cochons sauvages, doivent être impurs maintenant !


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2017)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une larve dévoreuse de plastique, nouvel espoir pour l'environnement.


Tu crois que ça pourrait avoir des applications politiques ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2017)

Trompe la mort !

http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/205...-medecin-samu-puis-ressuscitee-deux-policiers


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)

Le siège des Républicains à vendre


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2017)

Inventeuse du camembert est Normande* *


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2017)

Prison ferme pour avoir volé... 20 centimes


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Prison ferme pour avoir volé... 20 centimes


Cette info ne vaut pas 100 balles.

Désolé, je sors.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Elle achète un bébé , puis le rend parce qu'il est métis


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle achète un bébé , puis le rend parce qu'il est métis


C'est déjà vieux, mais du même acabit :
Retour à l'expéditeur pour tromperie sur la marchandise.
N'y en aurait-il pas certains qui méritent qu'on leur brise les dents à coups de lattes ?
(Ceci n'est pas un appel à la violence).


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Un gendarme confond son arme avec un Taser


----------



## dragao13 (30 Avril 2017)

Genre ...


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Genre ...


Non mais faut voir aussi tout le bordel que les mecs se trimballent : un flingue, un taser, un flash-ball, une bombe lacrimo, des menottes, une matraque, un carnet de contravention et les clefs de la bagnole. Comment veux-tu ne pas te gourer de temps en temps ?
Tu veux dégainer tes clefs et vlan tu crèves un pneu.
Tu veux aligner une bagnole mal garée et boum tu tases une vieille qui promène son clebs.
Tu veux t'allumer une clope et bim tu te gazes la tronche.
Tu veux contrôler un type en survet et toc tu lui fous la matraque dans le cul.
Pas facile d'être flic, mec.


----------



## dragao13 (1 Mai 2017)

Hum, t'as pas tort mec ... quand j'ai eu à faire à eux par le passé ... j'avais constaté leur souffrance devant le manque de compassion du grand public envers la confusion mentale que génère la complexité de leur équipement ...
Je m'étais dit, plus jamais je ne les jugerais de manière binaire.
Le week end prochain, je me dirais quand ils passeront devant l'urne... rhooo les pauvres décébrés congénitaux : ils ont encore confondu mais ça va aller, je serais mieux à même de comprendre pourquoi !!! 
Et dans un ultime élan compassionnel ... mon esprit assagi et en paix pourra leur témoigner un fraternel : "je vous pisse à la raie, tas de tafioles !!!".


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)

La bière un analgésique efficace ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un gendarme confond son arme avec un Taser



Déjà vu aux États-Unis, en vidéo en plus. On entend le type à terre gueuler et le flic auxiliaire, un vieux monsieur, pleurer qu'il est désolé. Le tout pendant que les collègues se jettent sur le blessé. Pathétique.

http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/etats-u...rme-et-abat-un-noir-13-04-2015-1920718_24.php


----------



## dragao13 (2 Mai 2017)

Le plus pathétique est que la vidéo n'est même pas en 1080p ! 

Monde de cinglés !


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2017)

Si c'est gratuit c'est vous le produit (épisode 32767)

_Sa politique de confidentialité précise en outre que ces tiers auxquels elle est susceptible de divulguer des informations personnelles incluent des annonceurs, agents, fournisseurs, entreprises informatiques, entreprises de sécurité, cabinets juridiques, cabinets comptables, cabinets d'études, organismes d'évaluation de crédit, entreprises de marketing, assureurs, établissements financiers, agences de recouvrement de créances, établissements de crédit, sociétés affiliées et organismes gouvernementaux, réglementaires et chargés de l'application de la loi, lorsque cette pratique est exigée ou autorisée par la loi_.

Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous l'mets quand même ?


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2017)

D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser un VPN si on ne veut pas trop facilement révéler ses goûts et ses centres d'intérêts à ces braves gens. Pour les autres affreux qui nous tracent, c'est un peu plus compliqué.


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2017)

Dans ce cas, même un VPN ne sert a rien puisque l'info est collectée à la source, directement dans le smartphone et non sur le réseau. Du coup, c'est encore plus dangereux. 

Moi, ce qui me chagrine le plus, c'est qu'ils se permettent ouvertement de prendre les données bancaires et de les transmettre à des tiers. Donc, au plus offrant.... Consternant.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2017)

Une fois la connexion établie, à moins de ne devoir plus utiliser que cette application, tu peux créer un tunnel HTTPS vers ce que tu veux (un serveur chez toi par exemple).

Mais il est évident que les utilisateurs normaux ne vont pas se prendre la tête et vont se faire couillonner. Je m'inclus dans les utilisateurs normaux (il y a toujours un moment où on a la tête ailleurs ou tout bêtement la flemme...)


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Si c'est gratuit c'est vous le produit (épisode 32767)
> 
> _Sa politique de confidentialité précise en outre que ces tiers auxquels elle est susceptible de divulguer des informations personnelles incluent des annonceurs, agents, fournisseurs, entreprises informatiques, entreprises de sécurité, cabinets juridiques, cabinets comptables, cabinets d'études, organismes d'évaluation de crédit, entreprises de marketing, assureurs, établissements financiers, agences de recouvrement de créances, établissements de crédit, sociétés affiliées et organismes gouvernementaux, réglementaires et chargés de l'application de la loi, lorsque cette pratique est exigée ou autorisée par la loi_.
> 
> Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous l'mets quand même ?


Non mais c'est du foutage de gueule ce truc !!! 
Haut les mains : c'est un hold up !!!


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2017)

Le Docteur Frankenstein existe!!!!!!!!

http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemonde.fr/2017/05/04/un-pas-de-plus-vers-la-greffe-de-tete/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Le Docteur Frankenstein existe!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemonde.fr/2017/05/04/un-pas-de-plus-vers-la-greffe-de-tete/



En cas de rejet de la greffe, le patient perd la tête, au sens propre du terme ?


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2017)

Je sais pas... mais moi, si on me greffe une nouvelle tete, je veux pouvoir choisir sur catalogue (J' ai pas envie de récupérer la tete d' emile louis!!!)


----------



## dragao13 (5 Mai 2017)

Enfin là, c'est plutôt la carcasse qu'on choisirait ... moi, j'veux un corps de black ou de danseur cubain !!!


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Enfin là, c'est plutôt la carcasse qu'on choisirait ... moi, j'veux un corps de black ou de danseur cubain !!!


Rêve pas


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2017)

En Angleterre, une élection à la courte paille


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2017)

75 aiguilles dans son corps


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> 75 aiguilles dans son corps


Normal. Il consultait régulièrement son acupuncteur.


----------



## patlek (7 Mai 2017)

"L'homme et sa famille assurent ne pas comprendre comment ces objets en métal ont pu se retrouver dans son corps. Mais les médecins sont dubitatifs : ils sont persuadés qu'elles ont été avalées volontairement. "

Je ne vois pas comment en avalant une aiguille, elle se retrouve dans l'orteil.

Sinon,moi, je serais le bonhomme, j' installerais une petite caméra pour regarder, si pendant que je roupille, le dulcinée à coté, elle ne me nourrirait pas avec un régime "spécial".


----------



## Berthold (7 Mai 2017)

Sans que ça te réveille !? Ça s'appelle avoir un sommeil profond !


----------



## boninmi (8 Mai 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Sans que ça te réveille !? Ça s'appelle avoir un sommeil profond !


Bien sûr. L'acupuncture est utilisée dans les opérations chirurgicales.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2017)

Un cerf écrase une voiture


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un cerf écrase une voiture


Le cerf est mort.
Qui va payer les dégâts ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Mai 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le cerf est mort.
> Qui va payer les dégâts ?



Le seigneur des terres je suppose. :^°


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2017)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le seigneur des terres je suppose. :^°


Le ceigneur, tu veux dire. Pour le coup.


----------



## dragao13 (9 Mai 2017)

Une fin pleine de hauteur pour le cerf volant du Haut Rhin !


----------



## usurp (10 Mai 2017)

Téléchargement d'HandBrake : attention au malware


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Téléchargement d'HandBrake : attention au malware


Heu…

Tu ne lis jamais les news sur MacG ?
http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2017/0...-malware-proton-comment-sen-debarrasser-98347

Parce que c'est réchauffé, là. Le logiciel est déjà hors circuit.


----------



## usurp (11 Mai 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Heu…
> 
> Tu ne lis jamais les news sur MacG ?
> http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2017/0...-malware-proton-comment-sen-debarrasser-98347
> ...



Hé bin nan, pas toutes. Parfois on passe à coté de certaines choses. Comme je n'ai vu l'info qu'hier, je la partage. Tant mieux si d'autre l'avait déjà vu.

-usurp-


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Feignasse !!!


----------



## usurp (11 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Feignasse !!!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

;-)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2017)

Il abat un canard en jouant au golf


----------



## usurp (11 Mai 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Par contre, j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique de quel droit on colle l'étiquette "Art" à ce genre de performance.





gwen a dit:


> Je me pose la question. Peut-être simplement parce que ce mec est un artiste, car des musées (nos impôts souvent) sont prêts à payer ses élucubrations. Aujourd'hui, être artiste, c'est trouver une idée débile que personne n'aura faite avant, ou du moins, personne n'aura mise en scène.



Après ça, on se dit qu'effectivement le terme "Art" n'est plus très crédible... juste un onanisme intellectuel.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2017)

Un régime qui rapporte de l'argent


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

L'art par définition ne se définit pas !

Je tiens ça d'une tarlouse extravagante et cocaïnomane lors d'un vernissage où comme d'hab, je m'étais fait chier comme un rat mort !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2017)

Je trouve le concept de l'ananas très intéressant mais quelque peu gâché par la mise sous verre. Ils auraient mieux fait d'en acheter une plaine caisse et de le remplacer au cas où il disparaîtrait.

Par contre, en France, cela passerait pour un acte anti-sémite pro-Dieudonné et serait immédiatement dénoncé comme tel sur les réseaux dits "sociaux".


----------



## dragao13 (12 Mai 2017)

Hmm ... D'ailleurs, je mets une kipa maintenant quand je vais au marché acheter un ananas pour mes gosses !!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2017)

La CGT veut une manifestation nationale


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)

il n'est jamais trop tard


----------



## dragao13 (13 Mai 2017)

Dans 6 mois, Clint Eastwood nous pond  un film avec cette histoire !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

Eurovision: Il montre ses fesses en direct


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2017)

Les Soeurs Pétard


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

Plus près de toi mon dieu ... plus près de touaaaaaaaa ...


----------



## usurp (18 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Plus près de toi mon dieu ... plus près de touaaaaaaaa ...



Même pas , elles cultivent du chanvre avec quasi pas de THC, que du CBD (qui n'est pas psycho-actif).
Donc pas de quoi s'élever


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)

Un film porno diffusé dans une gare


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Même pas , elles cultivent du chanvre avec quasi pas de THC, que du CBD (qui n'est pas psycho-actif).
> Donc pas de quoi s'élever


Qu'elles disent ... 
T'as vu la béatitude sur sa tronche ?
C'est l'adoration divine qui lui file ces cernes ???
Mon cul ouais ... sauf le respect que je vous doite ... euhhh pouf, pouf ... vous dois mes soeurs !


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un film porno diffusé dans une gare



Ca leur a chatouillé la morale à ces p'tits puritains ... bien ... bien...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2017)

Au nom du commandant, bienvenue à bord


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2017)

Un distributeur automatique de voitures de luxe


----------



## peyret (21 Mai 2017)

http://www.20minutes.fr/nantes/2072271-20170521-nantes-tentent-voler-34-cierges-cathedrale


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mai 2017)

"Pour l’instant, on ne connaît pas les raisons de ce geste… pour le moins pas très catholique".
Le rédacteur de cette news a un humour au moins aussi pourri que le mien.
Cependant, moi je le dispense en milieu privé.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2017)

La Ronronthérapie


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Ronronthérapie


Où l'on apprend que le chat japonais est différent du chat français.
À moins que l'on nous prenne pour des cons.
Parce que, quelle que soit sa nationalité, un chat c'est forcément :
- devant l'écran de l'ordinateur à gêner la vision
- en train de tourner en rond sur le bureau en prenant le malin plaisir de nous chatouiller le nez avec sa queue
- allongé sur le clavier pour nous empêcher d'écrire quelque chose de cohérent
- lové sur nos genoux, juste assez pour se faire oublier avant de se casser la gueule et de se rattraper en nous plantant les griffes dans les cuisses (cas le moins douloureux, finalement).
- en train de miauler parce que tu ne t'es pas occupé de moi depuis 20 bonnes minutes et que je veux mes croquettes, bordel.
- en train de jouer avec le stylo, ou la gomme, histoire de le foutre par terre (parce qu'il semble qu'une loi, inconnue de nous, interdit la présence d'un chat et d'un stylo sur le même bureau - pareil pour les tasses de café).
Ils sont empaillés leurs chats au Japon, ou quoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Où l'on apprend que le chat japonais est différent du chat français.
> À moins que l'on nous prenne pour des cons.
> Parce que, quelle que soit sa nationalité, un chat c'est forcément :
> - devant l'écran de l'ordinateur à gêner la vision
> ...


On sent le vécu.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2017)

ARTE ment, ARTE est allemand ou De la censure consensuelle.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...ence-vis-a-vis-de-la-mort-de-sarah-halimi.php


----------



## usurp (24 Mai 2017)

Condamnation confirmée
Ça gagne des millions par an et ça fraude quand même.....Je ne comprend pas trop les motivations.... Il a peur de manquer à la retraite? Le pauvre


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2017)

Amazing !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Amazing !



Je ne suis pas graphologue mais j'y ai été soumis donc m'y suis intéressé...
1 - écriture en capitales = mégalomanie ou très grande idée de soi
2 - le petit rond sous le point d'exclamation = immaturité
3 - la signature toute en pointes = agressivité et voir 1


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Mai 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne suis pas graphologue mais j'y ai été soumis donc m'y suis intéressé...
> 1 - écriture en capitales = mégalomanie ou très grande idée de soi
> 2 - le petit rond sous le point d'exclamation = immaturité
> 3 - la signature toute en pointes = agressivité et voir 1


Ah ben merde, ça ressemble vachement à ce que je me doutais concernant le personnage.
Faut dire qu'il n'y a pas un seul média pour nous le présenter sous un angle favorable. Et que, connement, je réagis à ce que je vois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2017)

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de wasabi ?


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2017)

Toi aussi, deviens une Drag Queen

wasabi + pétard


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mai 2017)

Oui-oui prend le train, ou le j'sais pas quoi.

http://transports.blog.lemonde.fr/2017/05/27/inoui-sncf-jargon-novlangue/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui-oui prend le train, ou le j'sais pas quoi.
> 
> http://transports.blog.lemonde.fr/2017/05/27/inoui-sncf-jargon-novlangue/



C'est inoui ce que c'est con comme nom.

À la SNCF, ils fument bien la moquette mais ils feraient mieux de se concentrer sur la ponctualité des trains, très perfectible.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Mai 2017)

http://www.lepoint.fr/video/les-caprices-de-melania-trump-27-05-2017-2130870_738.php

Ben quoi ? apparemment l'art ça la fait chier et c'est une femme sensible.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> http://www.lepoint.fr/video/les-caprices-de-melania-trump-27-05-2017-2130870_738.php
> 
> Ben quoi ? apparemment l'art ça la fait chier et c'est une femme sensible.



Je plussoie


----------



## loustic (28 Mai 2017)

Actualité... connue depuis la préhistoire

"Je te pisse à la ..." n'est pas forcément une menace


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2017)

Un mystérieux SOS découvert dans une zone déserte


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2017)

Recherche câlineur de chats


----------



## loustic (29 Mai 2017)

https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/san...agnards-cretois-vient-d-etre-decouvert_113266
Le régime crétois en prend un coup.
Extrait : ...le régime alimentaire traditionnel de cette petite population était trop riche en graisse animale et en sucre. D’ailleurs près de 83% des personnes étudiées étaient en surpoids ou obèses !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2017)

Un ferry tout-électrique


----------



## Le docteur (2 Juin 2017)

Quoi ? Un Luc Ferry tout électrique ? 
Et un BHL nucléaire, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Berthold (2 Juin 2017)

Ça vire à l'obsession… Il est partout ! 

Le site du Monde du 2 juin 2017 :


----------



## Gwen (2 Juin 2017)

C'est qui "il" ?


----------



## peyret (2 Juin 2017)

çà http://www.leprogres.fr/lifestyle/2...-naviguera-dans-les-fjords-norvegiens-en-2018


----------



## Berthold (3 Juin 2017)

gwen a dit:


> C'est qui "il" ?


Une capture d'écran que je n'ai pas réussi à intégégrer aux balises IMG. Pas compris. Un truc a changé sur MacGé ou c'est un bug passager ? Je réssaie :




Ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. Comprends pas ce qui cloche…

La capture ici :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ao8uqcvqsil1v1y/Monde-2-6-17.jpg


PS le site du Monde a corrigé depuis, évidemment…


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2017)

peyret a dit:


> çà http://www.leprogres.fr/lifestyle/2...-naviguera-dans-les-fjords-norvegiens-en-2018



Non c'est pas cela


----------



## peyret (3 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non c'est pas cela


`
Alors c'est-il quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2017)

peyret a dit:


> `
> Alors c'est-il quoi ?


https://forums.macg.co/threads/actualites-amusantes-ou-pas-v-4.193969/page-1591#post-13149976


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2017)

C'est décidé , je change de job


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2017)

http://www.lechorepublicain.fr/beau...truite-par-le-feu-pres-de-voves_12432541.html


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2017)

loustic a dit:


> http://www.lechorepublicain.fr/beau...truite-par-le-feu-pres-de-voves_12432541.html



Je préfère qu'une éolienne prenne feu plutôt qu'une centrale nucléaire


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2017)

loustic a dit:


> http://www.lechorepublicain.fr/beau...truite-par-le-feu-pres-de-voves_12432541.html


Moi ce que je préfère c'est le lien en bas de page :
Le belier tueur des Villages-Vovéens avait été élevé au biberon

La presse régionale, c'est too much par moment (bien que ce soit moyennement drôle) !


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Juin 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi ce que je préfère c'est le lien en bas de page :
> Le belier tueur des Villages-Vovéens avait été élevé au biberon
> 
> La presse régionale, c'est too much par moment (bien que ce soit moyennement drôle) !


Tu remarqueras que dans les deux cas les ovins s'en sont pris à des vieux (78 et 94 ans).
Même pas les couilles de s'en prendre à quelqu'un d'un peu robuste.
C'est qu'en plus c'est fourbe cette saloperie.
Tu peux parier que le coup de l'éolienne c'est eux.


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2017)

http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/20819...contents-investisseurs-zoo-jettent-ane-tigres

écologique mais pas végétarien ?


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2017)

Les investisseurs sont peut-être végétariens : ce n'est pas eux qui boulottent l'âne et son compère d'infortune...


----------



## usurp (8 Juin 2017)

Une interpellation qui à du mordant
Je m'interroge sur les conséquences de ce genre de situation. 
Refus d’obtempérer, interpellation normale selon la loi.
Violence et blessures volontaires envers les forces de l'ordre, interpellation plus que normale aux vues de la loi.
Toutefois le postulat de départ relève d'un abus de pouvoir des forces de l’ordre (le chien ne faisant pas parti de ceux déclarés "dangereux" -même si potentiellement tous le sont- --> aucune obligation de muselière pour le chien).
On a donc un citoyen lambda (le fait qu'il soit SDF n'en fait pas moins un citoyen avec les mêmes droits que les autres), qui refuse d’obéir à un autoritarisme arbitraire, et qui se retrouve dans une situation de violence avec des personnes sensées nous protéger...
Résultats : un doigt en moins pour le policier (incapacité à vie), une mise en examen et incarcération d'un citoyen (coût pour la société), du travail en plus pour le système judiciaire (coût pour la société) qui est déjà surchargé, et un chien qui sera  refourgué à la SPA et qui finira sans doute euthanasié dans quelques temps.
Tout ça pour un problème qui n'existait pas. Du bon travail ça dit donc !
On a pas d'autre soucis à régler en France ?!?

-usurp-


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2017)

Pourquoi euthanasier le chien ? Il n'a mordu personne lui.

Par contre, le policier aura sa piqûre pour la rage et autres maladies qu'il aurait pu attraper lors de cette agression.

Quant au SDF, c'est lui qu'il faudrait euthanasier pour faire de vraies économies. Le problème est là. Il n'y a pas assez de fermeté dans ce pays. Assez de jugements ! Des condamnations ! Les travaux forcés à tout ces fainéants, avec les chaines aux pieds.

La loi peut être aussi municipale. Le maire a très bien plus émettre un arrêté réglementant la promenade des chiens dans ce lieu très touristique et l'agent n'a fait que l'appliquer. Il mérite une médaille. C'est grâce à l'abnégation de ces personnes que nous pouvons nous sentir en sécurité en ces temps de chaos.


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2017)

Le problème c'est que l'on ne sait pas si le maire a pris un arrêté quelconque. L'article parle même du fait que ce type de chien ne fait pas partie de la liste à museler. Du coup, je suis plutôt d’accord avec USURP sur le fait que toute cette histoire n'existe que parce qu'un homme s'est fait embêter pour un problème qui n'existe pas.

Ensuite, je n'ai QUE la version du journal et elle est forcément biaisée.

Quand mettre à mort le SDF, EUH.... tu n'es pas sérieux ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Quant à mettre à mort le SDF, EUH.... tu n'es pas sérieux ?



J'essaye de m'inscrire dans la logique du nouveau quinquennat. Usurp a démontré que ces individus inutiles sont également susceptibles de constituer une charge supplémentaire à la société du fait de leur comportement. L'humanisme est une fausse valeur qui doit être dépassée. Ce n'est pas coté en bourse. C'est l'argent qui est la mesure de toute chose au XXIe siècle, pas l'homo-sapiens. Passons, mon utopisme me porte parfois trop loin. Je rêve éveillé. 


Les "punks à chiens" et autres SDF sont un vrai problème à Montpellier. Cette place est le centre touristique de la ville, son image de marque.

Déjà eu des problèmes : http://e-metropolitain.fr/2016/11/03/montpellier-policier-municipal-mordu-chien-dun-sdf/

Article où on parle d'un arrêté de 2015 sur la "tranquillité publique".


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2017)

Il y a des silences assourdissants :
http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/miche...-ete-tuee-deux-fois-08-06-2017-2133860_23.php


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Juin 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déjà eu des problèmes : http://e-metropolitain.fr/2016/11/03/montpellier-policier-municipal-mordu-chien-dun-sdf/
> 
> Article où on parle d'un arrêté de 2015 sur la "tranquillité publique".


Détail amusant.
On trouve également sur le site que tu cites un article relatant les faits proposés par usurp (ici).
Il y est question de "l’arrêté municipal de lutte contre les troubles publics", je veux bien croire que cet arrêté existe, après tout ne devons nous pas croire ce que raconte un fait-diversier. Et, de toute manière, il fait partie des prérogatives d'un policier que de faire respecter la règlementation canine (que le chien appartienne à un sdf ou pas).
Mais (car il y a un mais), ont lit également que les policiers ont contrôlé "un SDF qui se promenait avec son chien, un staf bull-terrier sans muselière, *ce qui constitue une infraction*". Petit mensonge qui me fait penser qu'il est ici question d'honorer le travail exemplaire des policiers face à ses salauds de sdf qui chient sur la loi (article orienté). Le Bull-Terrier en question n'est pas soumis par la loi au port de la muselière.
Ça ne change rien à la finalité. Un pauvre type a perdu un morceau de doigt.
Dans le même temps, si ce pauvre type et ses collègues avaient su faire la différence entre un chien qui doit porter une muselière et chien qui ne doit pas en porter, un doigt serait resté entier et un chien n'aurait pas fini en fourrière (dans l'attente d'une piqure).
Je crois comprendre qu'en réalité, le supposé muselage du chien n'était qu'un prétexte pour virer manu-militari le pouilleux sdf salopant "l'image de marque" de la ville.
Mission réussie.
Il n'y reviendra pas avant un moment.
Et la vraie victime c'est pas le policier (il n'est pas censé ignorer qu'il fait un métier dangereux) mais le chien.
Son seul tort aura été d'avoir eu un sdf récalcitrant comme maitre.


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2017)

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/136876/article/2017-03-23/le-chien-du-sdf-mord-un-enfant-au-visage


----------



## usurp (9 Juin 2017)

loustic a dit:


> http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/136876/article/2017-03-23/le-chien-du-sdf-mord-un-enfant-au-visage



Des fait-divers avec des chiens il y en à plusieurs chaque année.Et le plus souvent c'est avec le chien de la maison...
C'est dramatique, c'est vrai, mais tant que les humains auront des animaux "domestiques", il y aura des accidents.....Je crois que l'on fait un peu trop d'anthropomorphisme et qu'on oublie que ces gentils petits animaux, bah justement, ce ne sont que des animaux : imprévisibles, et potentiellement dangereux.


----------



## usurp (9 Juin 2017)

Pour les fanboys


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Juin 2017)

Mise à prix : 15 000 $
Vous m'en mettrez 2 paires (le blanc ça salit vite).


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mise à prix : 15 000 $


Ben oui, c'est dit dans le titre : ce sont des baskets brandées , pas bradées 

brandées... Si je croise le journaliste qui a osé ce putain d'anglicisme alakon juste pour se la péter je lui explique ma façon de thinker !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

Collision avec un frigo


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2017)

Un être humain sur dix est obèse


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2017)

Ca fait chère la place de parking


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2017)

A Madrid les hommes ne devront plus écarter les jambes dans le bus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2017)

Le chocolat vient de vaches marron


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2017)

Hommage


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2017)

Chine: reconnaissance faciale pour piétons indisciplinés

C'est beau le progrès.


----------



## usurp (21 Juin 2017)

Bientôt un scenario à la  terminator ?


----------



## Berthold (21 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Bientôt un scenario à la  terminator ?


Brrrr…


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Bientôt un scenario à la  terminator ?


Il faudrait rapidement mettre au point les voyages temporels, dans ce cas.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Il faudrait rapidement mettre au point les voyages temporels, dans ce cas.


Moi je veux bien conduire la De Lorean si besoin.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2017)

Un vrai fan


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2017)

http://www.cnewsmatin.fr/monde/2014...ien-brule-vif-dans-un-four-au-pakistan-694263


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juin 2017)

loustic a dit:


> http://www.cnewsmatin.fr/monde/2014...ien-brule-vif-dans-un-four-au-pakistan-694263


Visiblement l'être humain est un con.
Et en bande, c'est un con dangereux.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2017)

enfin pas tous.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2017)

La coupe de l'America change d'hémisphère


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2017)

Nouvelle cyberattaque mondiale


----------



## usurp (28 Juin 2017)

Beaucoup de chance !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2017)

Drôles de vacances


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juin 2017)

Un peu de poésie dans ce monde de brutes : http://positivr.fr/sideways-bergerie-malassis-chevres-paris/?utm_source=actus_lilo
Tout ça trouvé sur le super moteur de recherche : https://search.lilo.org/

Prenons-en de la graine.
Belle journée à tous.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2017)

Portrait officiel un peu étriqué, non ?



​


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Portrait officiel un peu étriqué, non ?


Mais pourquoi avoir photographié sa statue de cire empruntée un musée Grevin? [emoji15]


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Portrait officiel un peu étriqué, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Un peu trop... trop...


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2017)

Et l'intérêt de placer 2 iPhones juste derrière sa main droite?
Trump va encore être vexé, lui qui n'en a qu'un seul..

(Le BVP va réclamer l'apposition de la signalétique "placement de produit" sur cette photo officielle...)


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Et l'intérêt de placer 2 iPhones juste derrière sa main droite?
> Trump va encore être vexé, lui qui n'en a qu'un seul..
> 
> (Le BVP va réclamer l'apposition de la signalétique "placement de produit" sur cette photo officielle...)


Tu as l'oeil : je vois bien des téléphones mais de là à dire que ce sont des iPhone...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juin 2017)

Je préfère mes chèvres.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Tu as l'oeil : je vois bien des téléphones mais de là à dire que ce sont des iPhone...



Sur la vidéo de préparation de la photo, on le voit les installer...
http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/emmanuel-macron-devoile-son-portrait-officiel-1197566.html


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2017)

Les livres sont :

– André Gide, _les nourritures terrestres_
– Stendhal, _Le rouge et le noir_
– Charles de Gaulle, _Mémoires de guerre_


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juin 2017)

Et son slip?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2017)

S'identifierait-il à Julien Sorel?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je préfère mes chèvres.



Les siennes sont ici : https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/status/877808294210936833


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juin 2017)

Beau troupeau en effet. J'aurai cru que c'était des moutons.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Beau troupeau en effet. J'aurai cru que c'était des moutons.


Non. Les moutons ont les tond. Ils ne sont pas sur la photo mais le troupeau est conséquent.


----------



## boninmi (29 Juin 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Portrait officiel un peu étriqué, non ?​


Pas que.
C'est un portrait "en même temps": il est en même temps dedans et dehors, français et européen, rigide et souriant.
On peut difficilement rêver portrait plus mal construit. Il n'y a pas de pire faute de goût que la symétrie.


----------



## Madalvée (29 Juin 2017)

Je croyais que parler de Dieu était interdit sur le forum.


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2017)

Personne n'en a parlé.
Pourtant il a déployé deux grandes vertes ailes d'ange !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2017)

Amoureux de leurs poupées gonflables


----------



## boninmi (1 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Amoureux de leurs poupées gonflables


Donald ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Amoureux de leurs poupées gonflables


Elles sont moulées, pas gonflées.

Pff… Pas nouveau :


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2017)

Ils font rôtir une femme sur un barbecue


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils font rôtir une femme sur un barbecue


Quel bande de connards !

Z'ont le respect de rien. Y'a à manger pour au moins une trentaine de cannibales, là.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2017)

Pierre Duc signe un dessin géant pour le départ du Tour de France à Düsseldorf


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pierre Duc signe un dessin géant pour le départ du Tour de France à Düsseldorf


et à la suite dans le même journal : ceux qui ne sont rien


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2017)

loustic a dit:


> et à la suite dans le même journal : ceux qui ne sont rien



Quel rapport ??


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2017)

- Le journal
- Actualités


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2017)

Life on Mars ?



> _« Nous pensons qu’il existe une colonie sur Mars, peuplée d’enfants kidnappés et envoyés dans l’espace »_, explique Robert David Steele. _« Une fois sur Mars, ils n’ont pas d’autre alternative que de devenir esclaves de la colonie. » _Alex Jones renchérit en affirmant que la NASA, l’agence spatiale américaine, ne _« souhaite pas qu’on regarde de plus près »_ ce qui se passe sur Mars, preuve qu’il s’y passe des choses pas très nettes.



Comme quoi il y a plus déjanté que Trump. Ou alors ils font un concours.


----------



## usurp (4 Juillet 2017)

Bonnes vacances vraiment !
Je rêve de voir leurs grands espaces, mais j'irais jamais ! trop tarés ces ricains.
Je me demande quelle injection ils ont reçu....


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2017)

Tarés ? Il y a des lois et il faut les respecter. Ce n'est pas parce que chez nous c'est openbar à tous les loqueteux que ça se passe comme cela ailleurs.

Mauvais visa + elle vient travailler au noir (tu peux appeler ça le _woofing_ si tu veux) = prison

Coup de fil à ses parents ! Bordel, c'est l'ambassade qu'il fallait appeler. Et exiger un avocat !

Les aventures d'une cruche en Amérique.


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2017)

En même temps, c'est _aussi_ une découverte des Étazunis, loin des cartes postales.

Cela dit, nul doute que des histoires aussi sympathiques puissent survenir de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique : nous sommes au moins aussi barjots qu'eux.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit "openbar à tous les loqueteux" chez nous. Loin de là.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit "openbar à tous les loqueteux" chez nous. Loin de là.



Vas-y, continue de rêver.


Quant aux deux guignols, à l'heure de l'internet ne pas se renseigner sur les conditions d'entrée et de travail aux États-Unis, surtout depuis l'élection de Trump, c'est de la sottise ou une omission délibérée — surtout ne pas poser de questions dont on ne veut pas connaître la réponse.

Il y a le site des affaires étrangères, le site de l'ambassade étasunienne. Il y a Google !


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vas-y, continue de rêver.
> 
> 
> Quant aux deux guignols, à l'heure de l'internet ne pas se renseigner sur les conditions d'entrée et de travail aux États-Unis, surtout depuis l'élection de Trump, c'est de la sottise ou une omission délibérée — surtout ne pas poser de questions dont on ne veut pas connaître la réponse.
> ...


Je ne rêve pas, je constate [et ça ne date pas d'aujourd'hui].


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne rêve pas, je constate [et ça ne date pas d'aujourd'hui].



T'iras raconter tes contes merveilleux aux gens de la région de Calais.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2017)

200 dents humaines dans son jardin


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2017)

> Les policiers ont d’abord promis de venir constater l’étrange découverte, avant de lui demander de jeter tous les flacons « à la poubelle » faute de patrouille disponible, précise le quotidien régional.



De mieux en mieux.


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2017)

Un trou pour les dents


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Un trou pour les dents



C'est petit comme  allusion


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

À Calais les britanniques pourraient être autorisés à rouler à gauche. 
L'idée de X Bertrand pour montrer aux touristes anglais qu'ils sont les bienvenus. 
https://twitter.com/big_browser/status/882607945581821952


Les modalités techniques restent encore à étudier nous dit son cabinet... [emoji3]


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2017)

Du grand n'importe quoi !


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du grand n'importe quoi !



C'est un homme de son temps. Les clivages gauche/droite c'est complètement has been!

Chacun doit pouvoir rouler du côté qui lui plait. C'est ca encourager l'initiative individuelle, l'esprit entrepreneurial...

Et puis tous ces codes, code du travail, code de la commande publique, code des impôts, code de la route, c'est juste des trucs de fonctionnaires pour nous emmerder!


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'iras raconter tes contes merveilleux aux gens de la région de Calais.


Nier qu'il y ait des problèmes est assurément stupide (ou malhonnête).
Mais qu'il y ait des problèmes ne signifie pas que ce soit "openbar", que rien ne soit fait ni que "tous les loqueteux<<" viennent dans notre beau pays si accueillant (_quelques statistiques_). En-dehors du mépris que cela révèle (ce ne sera pas la première fois ), c'est une exagération qui ne mène nulle part.
C'est donc stupide (ou malhonnête).


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du grand n'importe quoi !


Sûr.

N'empêche, j'ai toujours été épaté par la décision des Suédois de passer de la conduite à gauche à la conduite à droite (_cf._ ici). Il y a peu de chance que cela nous arrive, fort heureusement.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> C'est donc stupide (ou malhonnête).


Après toi, je t'en prie.


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Après toi, je t'en prie.


Trop aimable.


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est un homme de son temps. Les clivages gauche/droite c'est complètement has been!
> 
> Chacun doit pouvoir rouler du côté qui lui plait. C'est ca encourager l'initiative individuelle, l'esprit entrepreneurial...
> 
> Et puis tous ces codes, code du travail, code de la commande publique, code des impôts, code de la route, c'est juste des trucs de fonctionnaires pour nous emmerder!


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Sûr.
> 
> N'empêche, j'ai toujours été épaté par la décision des Suédois de passer de la conduite à gauche à la conduite à droite (_cf._ ici). Il y a peu de chance que cela nous arrive, fort heureusement.



Viens en montagne , je te promet un bon carrossier )


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2017)

Pendant ce temps en Mongolie


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2017)

P*tain de cravate...


----------



## peyret (8 Juillet 2017)

chérie t'as oublié les clefs


----------



## usurp (10 Juillet 2017)

Ça va encourager les pratiques solitaires


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Ça va encourager les pratiques solitaires


J'avais déjà lu ça dans un article de Libé sur une émission de télé, il y a au moins vingt ans. De quoi ouvrir les yeux de ceux qui auraient encore peur de la cécité...

On a repéré une particule, Xicc++, qui était jusqu'ici plutôt discrète.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Ça va encourager les pratiques solitaires



Il va y avoir beaucoup plus de tendinite


----------



## boninmi (10 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> J'avais déjà lu ça dans un article de Libé sur une émission de télé, il y a au moins vingt ans. De quoi ouvrir les yeux de ceux qui auraient encore peur de la cécité...


C'est plutôt de la surdité dont on menace les coupables.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Juillet 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est plutôt de la surdité dont on menace les coupables.


Excellent. Un site entièrement dédié à l'onanisme.
C'est épatant.
Internet est vraiment formidable, isn't it ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2017)

Miam !


----------



## boninmi (11 Juillet 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Excellent. Un site entièrement dédié à l'onanisme.
> C'est épatant.
> Internet est vraiment formidable, isn't it ?


Du coup ton pseudo, c'est par antiphrase


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Miam !



Un truc à lire aux gamins avant qu'ils ne s'endorment en serrant tendrement leurs nounours dans les bras.


----------



## usurp (11 Juillet 2017)

La bourde du logo de Valérie Pécresse
Moi c'est pas la couleur de la cocarde qui m'a fait tiquer sur le coup. C'est surtout que l'ayant vu rapidement c'est Llores (tu pleures) que j'ai lu, pas libres. Cocasse

-usurp-


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2017)

Pareil.

[Précisons : _llores_ est un subjonctif.]


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2017)

usurp a dit:


> La bourde du logo de Valérie Pécresse
> Moi c'est pas la couleur de la cocarde qui m'a fait tiquer sur le coup. C'est surtout que l'ayant vu rapidement c'est Llores (tu pleures) que j'ai lu, pas libres. Cocasse
> 
> -usurp-



Bourde ? Ce n'est pas un aéroplane.

Polémique ridicule initiée par un communiquant socialiste et ancien tâcheron de Ayrault.

Et là, c'est aussi un coup de la perfide Albion ? http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.fr

Cela dit, quelqu'un a modifié le logo sur twitter en utilisant les couleurs des cocardes françaises et je trouve cela plus beau.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juillet 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Du coup ton pseudo, c'est par antiphrase


Qui te dit que je n'ai pas en sus unemainchaude ?


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juillet 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Qui te dit que je n'ai pas en sus unemainchaude ?



Quand on vois ton avatar on comprend tout de suite tout le bonheur que tu en as...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2017)

Adieu, veaux, vaches, cochons, milliards.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Adieu, veaux, vaches, cochons, milliards.


Ben tiens.
Comme si ça pouvait encore nous étonner.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2017)

Il transforme son véhicule en voiture de gendarmerie


----------



## boninmi (15 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il transforme son véhicule en voiture de gendarmerie


Le cairn-terrier en bas à gauche est ravissant.
Sûr que les chauffards devaient ralentir pour l'admirer.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2017)

Winnie l'ourson censuré en Chine.

Le jury Nobel devra penser à lui pour le prochain prix. Après Obama et Dylan, cela sera du plus bel effet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2017)

Japon : un médecin resté en activité jusqu'à l'âge de 105 ans est décédé


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2017)

Le Président sur le Tour

En plus il participera à la dernière étape


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2017)

Gender budgeting


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2017)

40 millions de salaire annuel


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2017)

... et une prime à la signature de 100 M€


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2017)

Coco la balance


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Juillet 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Coco la balance


Le perroquet de Fernand Raynaud aurait bêtement accusé le plombier, lui.


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2017)

Les méfaits du CO2


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Les méfaits du CO2


C'est comme Rantanplan, sans doute une crise d'intelligence passagère et il n'a pas supporté.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2017)

Votre aspirateur vous espionne  

Pour votre bien-être et votre confort, bien sur !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2017)

8733 euros pour déguster un seul verre de whisky


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2017)

Renseignement : à Paris, un matériel d'écoute si sophistiqué que personne ne peut s'en servir


----------



## loustic (3 Août 2017)

Merveilleuse actualité antique

... oserons-nous la détruire ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Merveilleuse actualité antique
> 
> ... oserons-nous la détruire ?


L'archéologie c'est la destruction.

Pour atteindre les couches inférieures il faut détruire les couches supérieures.

Comme l'indique l'article, il vont déposer la mosaïque, c'est-à-dire qu'on va l'enlever pour la conserver dans un musée après traitement.

Ils vont poursuivre les relevés et études jusqu'en décembre et puis après tout sera liquidé pour laisser place à la construction prévue.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2017)

L'affiche de propagande à l'époque soviétique.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2017)

les robots n'aiment pas le PC Chinois


----------



## flotow (4 Août 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'archéologie c'est la destruction.
> 
> Pour atteindre les couches inférieures il faut détruire les couches supérieures.
> 
> ...



Je crois que c'est a Genes qu'ils ont conserve des termes trouves lors de la construction d'un parking.
Une grande partie est laisse visible depuis la rue, et derriere une vitre. Des explications y sont associees.
Seulement quelques piliers sont places pour permettre la construction du parking au dessus.

C'est plutot un bon compromis.
C'est un peu comme le McDonald's en Italie qui a garde une mosaique visible a proximite du magasin.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2017)

flotow a dit:


> C'est un peu comme le McDonald's en Italie qui a garde une mosaique visible a proximite du magasin.


Tu veux parler de cette mosaïque?


----------



## flotow (4 Août 2017)

En fait, ce n'est pas une mosaique mais une ancienne route romaine.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...heritage-stretch-roman-road-unveiled-beneath/


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2017)

Un touriste se fait voler une montre de 200 000 €


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2017)

Disparition du vol MH370: Toujours pas d’épave, mais un trésor de données pour les scientifiques


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Disparition du vol MH370: Toujours pas d’épave, mais un trésor de données pour les scientifiques


Ben alors mon canard, on ne sait plus poster un lien ?


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Disparition du vol MH370: Toujours pas d’épave, mais un trésor de données pour les scientifiques


Comme ça ne marche pas, je fais simple... Disparition du vol MH370: Toujours pas d’épave, mais un trésor de données pour les scientifiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Août 2017)

Ou simplement:
http://www.20minutes.fr/sciences/21...0-toujours-epave-tresor-donnees-scientifiques


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2017)

Au moins cela aura servi à quelque chose.

Il m'est d'avis qu'ils ne cherchaient pas assez au nord. M'enfin, il y en a qui vont encore crier à la théorie du complot.

Moi, je dis simplement que le chemin le plus court de Kuala Lumpur à Pékin ne passe pas par l'Océan Indien.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2017)

Boire un petit coup , c'est tout


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Boire un petit coup , c'est tout


Comme par hasard en Bretagne...


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Boire un petit coup , c'est tout



"Mais s'il affirme "n'avoir bu que deux bières""

çà peut être la vérité; simplement, à coté,il y a eut des pastis, du vin, des digestifs...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2017)

Quand le français est utilisé à toutes les sauces au Japon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2017)

Il n'y pas que le passager qui a des problèmes de vue


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2017)

Il s'en passe des choses dans le Jura pendant mon absence 

Un Christ rédempteur dans le Jura ?

Les paraboles font de l’ombre au «Christ rédempteur»


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2017)

Bientôt des pourboires obligatoires ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt des pourboires obligatoires ?



Alors il faudra commencer par le déduire des prix pratiqués qui sont "service compris" au taux de 15%...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2017)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...084-un-colis-livre-en-prison-par-un-drone.php

Je ne connais pas le service de livraison mais il est assurément plus fiable que Chronopost.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Août 2017)

Amusant, ou pas...
Vu sur le site de La Provence (spécialiste des bourdes et des fautes) aujourd'hui:


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2017)

Une Nounou en Or


----------



## usurp (22 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une Nounou en Or



6 jours sur 7, de 7 h à 20 heures, avec parfois plusieurs trajets internationaux par semaine (entre l'angleterre, la barbade, l'afrique du sud, et USA), pratiquer le self-defense, pas d'enfant, un diplome de psy pour enfant et 15 ans d'expériences.... et même pas le droit de se torcher/défoncer la tronche sur son temps libre sous peine de licenciement immédiat....
Les candidats éligibles ne doivent pas être nombreux....(toutes les qualifications doivent être requises pour faire candidature afin de ne pas faire perdre leur temps à ces généreux employeurs)  Et même si le salaire est conséquent, j'ai quelques idées (peut-être fausses et pleines de préjugés) sur l'enfer que ça doit être de s'occuper des gamins de ce genre de personne. 
Pas sur qu'il trouve un jour.

-usurp-


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2017)

Et quand exceptionnellement les parents rentrent au domicile, tu es prié de dégager le plancher pour ne pas troubler la quiétude du cercle familial...

L'esclavage n'a pas été aboli ?


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Août 2017)

Je vois que mes bases en anglais ne sont pas si mauvaises.
Il me semblait moi aussi avoir compris que c'était quelque chose comme un plan pourri.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2017)

De toute façon, je déteste les gosses, encore plus ceux des autres. Je serais en chômage technique au bout d'une semaine.


----------



## usurp (23 Août 2017)

Zoophilie : tel est pris qui croyait prendre


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Août 2017)

Pendant ce temps, la Russie construit un pont entre les peuples.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2017)

soupçonné d'avoir tué 90 personnes


----------



## usurp (29 Août 2017)

Un exemple à suivre ?


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2017)

Qui va ramasser les crottes ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2017)

Un congé "gueule de bois"


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2017)

Même pas vu à l'époque de Fernand de Brinon.

Macron l'a fait.

N'en doutez plus. La France est une vassalité de l'Allemagne. Une première depuis le traité de Verdun (843).


----------



## usurp (30 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un congé "gueule de bois"



Je voulais en prendre un ce matin. 
Mais pendant mon réveil embrumé j'ai réalisé qu'hier soir je n'avais pas signé de contrat avec de juteux clients....
Donc je me suis levé...

-usurp-


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Qui va ramasser les crottes ?


Déjà, c'est ignoble, comme type d'analyse et comme vision du monde, mais c'est le monde débile des "com". Ensuite c'est étonnant qu'ils s'attardent sur le sens de "partager".
Personne pour parler de ce qui est pourtant le sens le plus connu : "personne".
Ils l'ont trouvé dans une gare?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Qui va ramasser les crottes ?



À voir ces images, y'a que Poutine qui aime vraiment les bêtes.


----------



## usurp (31 Août 2017)

Consternant. Et ce genre de personnes votent nos lois ?
Je ne juge pas le contentieux, et les propos tenus, s'ils s'avèrent exacts, méritent sanction. On a des lois pour ça.
Ce que je trouve étrange, c'est la non-interpellation de ce député par la police. Dans les rares rixes auquel j'ai assisté, les protagonistes finissaient au poste, ne serait-ce que pour être auditionné, même sans blessé.
Là il y a quand même violence volontaire avec arme par destination....Y aurait-il 2 poids 2 mesures selon les citoyens ?

-usurp-


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2017)

Immunité parlementaire.


----------



## usurp (31 Août 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Immunité parlementaire.



Je comprend l’intérêt dans certain cas de cette immunité. Pour des violences volontaires non.

D'ailleurs :
Loi constitutionnelle n°95-880 du 4 aout 1995
« Aucun membre du Parlement ne peut faire l'objet, en matière criminelle ou correctionnelle, d'une arrestation ou de toute autre mesure privative ou restrictive de liberté *qu'avec l'autorisation du Bureau de l'assemblée* dont il fait partie. *Cette autorisation n'est pas requise* en cas de crime ou *délit flagrant* ou de condamnation définitive.

Dans le cas présent c'est bien un délit flagrant non ?

-usurp-

Edit :  le député frappé à du être opéré d'urgence et se trouve actuellement en soin intensif


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Edit :  le député frappé à du être opéré d'urgence et se trouve actuellement en soin intensif



Oui, mais selon certaines sources, c'est lui qui aurait provoqué la bagarre en agressant physiquement et verbalement. Par contre, la réponse semble disproportionnée, mais je ne pense pas qu'il se rendait compte de la gravité de son geste à ce moment là, il n'est pas spécialiste du combat et de ses conséquences.

Donc, laissons faire les enquêteurs, ce sera plus serin.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2017)

Quoiqu'il en soit, un député ça ne s'arrête pas comme monsieur tout-le-monde. Il y a des procédures à respecter. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'il est à l'abris des poursuites, simplement que ce n'est pas automatique.

Et au risque de choquer, je trouve cela parfaitement normal. Un député n'est pas monsieur tout-le-monde. C'est un représentant élu du peuple qui doit pouvoir exercer son mandat et sa parole à l'abris de pressions malsaines. C'est aussi une manière d'empêcher l'instrumentation de la justice à des fins politiques.

Maintenant, en tant que membre du Parlement, il a des comptes à rendre vis-à-vis de ses pairs quant son comportement public. Le groupe PS peut saisir contre lui les organes de discipline de l'Assemblée, en plus des poursuites judiciaires auxquelles il est exposé.


----------



## usurp (31 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais selon certaines sources, c'est lui qui aurait provoqué la bagarre en agressant physiquement et verbalement.


Selon ses dires. Les témoins apparemment ne disaient pas la même chose. Insulte oui, agression physique non. Pour toi comme pour lui, ce serai de la légitime défense ? Pas possible, car justement, comme tu le dis, réaction complétement disproportionnée.



gwen a dit:


> ... mais je ne pense pas qu'il se rendait compte de la gravité de son geste à ce moment là, il n'est pas spécialiste du combat et de ses conséquences.


Ne pas se rendre compte de la gravité d'un coup de casque en pleine tronche ? et il y en a eu un deuxième. Et d'autres encore si des vigiles n'étaient pas intervenus. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du combat mais je ne suis pas complétement stupide. S'il n'est pas capable de mesurer les conséquences ce genre de geste je m'interroge sur sa capacité à voter des lois dont les conséquences peuvent être grave pour la France.



gwen a dit:


> Donc, laissons faire les enquêteurs, ce sera plus serin.


Pour être ser*e*in laissons l'affaire dans les mains des poulets, ça restera une affaire de volatile

-usurp-


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2017)

usurp a dit:


> […]Edit :  le député frappé à du être opéré d'urgence et se trouve actuellement en soin intensif


Juste pour faire mon ch… et passque je ne comprenais pas tout en te lisant  : ce n'est pas le député LREM qui a fini aux soins intensifs, mais le cadre PS.


----------



## usurp (31 Août 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, un député ça ne s'arrête pas comme monsieur tout-le-monde. Il y a des procédures à respecter.


Et oui, il y a des procédures à respecter. J'ai cité la révision constitutionnelle de 1995, qui n'a pas dû être faite pour rien, justement car son acte le sort de facto de cette immunité, si j'en comprends bien le sens. Donc plus de procédure, il redevient un monsieur tout le monde



Moonwalker a dit:


> Et au risque de choquer, je trouve cela parfaitement normal. Un député n'est pas monsieur tout-le-monde. C'est un représentant élu du peuple qui doit pouvoir exercer son mandat et sa parole à l'abris de pressions malsaines. C'est aussi une manière d'empêcher l'instrumentation de la justice à des fins politiques.


Rien de choquant, c'est pour ça que l'immunité existe, pas pour les mettre au dessus des lois


----------



## usurp (31 Août 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Juste pour faire mon ch… et passque je ne comprenais pas tout en te lisant  : ce n'est pas le député LREM qui a fini aux soins intensifs, mais le cadre PS.



Oui pardon. Boris Faure n'a jamais été deputé


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2017)

usurp a dit:


> .../... justement, comme tu le dis, réaction complétement disproportionnée


Je dis juste que lorsque l'on est confronté a une situation de stress intense, on peut avoir des réactions complètement disproportionnées. Mais, il aurait, du fait de sa position, dû se raisonner et s'enfuir plutôt que de répliquer, ça je te l'accorde.

Bref, ça semble complètement débile comme comportement et il devrait le payer.

Sinon, bien vu pour le coup de l'oiseau


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Août 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...il est à l'abris des poursuites...
> ...sa parole à l'abris de pressions...


Un abri, des abris  (et combien de soucis au lieu de souci  )


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Et oui, il y a des procédures à respecter. J'ai cité la révision constitutionnelle de 1995, qui n'a pas dû être faite pour rien, justement car son acte le sort de facto de cette immunité, si j'en comprends bien le sens. Donc plus de procédure, il redevient un monsieur tout le monde



Justement, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse retenir le délit flagrant. S'il avait été interpellé de suite par des policiers il y aurait eu flagrance mais ce ne sont que des agents de sécurité qui se sont interposés et l'ont empêché de continuer le massacre.

Le député s'est sans doute rapidement mis à l'abris de son avocat, ce que laisse penser la suite : il proclame un truc de "légitime défense", brandit un certificat médical et porte plainte contre sa victime, au point de semer la confusion.

Les policiers arrivés sur les lieux n'étaient sans doute pas les plus malins, ou courageux.

Maintenant, ses déclarations où il reconnaît les faits, les revendiquent carrément, peuvent-elles constituer un élément de flagrant délit ?

De toute façon, devant les communiqués de LREM, LR et PS, je ne pense pas qu'il va faire long feu, d'autant que le gars Boris Faure ne va pas bien du tout.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Septembre 2017)

Un enquête a été ouverte.
On peut gager que la justice prenne la chose au sérieux, tout de même.

Pour la bonne bouche, il s'agit de jeter un oeil sur le site de France Soir concernant l'affaire.
Je ne connaissais pas ce site, je le découvre avec curiosité.
Leur manière de relater la chose porte à sourire.
Il n'y a vraisemblablement pas d'investigation de la part du journaliste, alors il préfère utiliser le conditionnel à toutes les phrases.
"Le député LREM ... aurait agressé à coups de casque de scooter..."
"L'altercation entre les deux hommes aurait eu lieu rue Broca..."
"Le premier aurait asséné au second des coups de casque. son entourage affirme qu'il aurait notamment été traité de sale arabe"
Bref, je sais rien mais je dirais tout.
Et comme je ne veux pas qu'on m'accuse de colporter des conneries, je balance les copains.
"...selon Marianne..."
"Selon les témoignages recueillis par Marianne..."
Et tout ça signé par l'auteur : La rédaction de France Soir.
Oui parce que bon, je me suis tellement cassé le cul pour écrire cet article (dix minutes de recherches sur internet, cmd+C, cmd+V, et voilà) que je vais pas, en plus, signer de mon nom.
De l'information à la Coluche, quoi.
"On s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés qu'un accord secret aurait été signé"


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2017)

Lors de l'éclipse solaire, des américains se sont protégé les yeux… avec de la crème solaire.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2017)

Deux retraités sèment la désolation dans un hôtel


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2017)

Épilogue : la justice suit son court : Le député en garde à vue.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...sse-un-socialiste-se-met-en-conge-de-lrem.php
Le flagrant délit est bien constitué. Monsieur El Guerrab a renoncé à se prévaloir de son immunité et à pris Me Dupont-Moretti comme avocat.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Lors de l'éclipse solaire, des américains se sont protégé les yeux… avec de la crème solaire.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2017)

Trop fort dans le Jura


----------



## usurp (7 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trop fort dans le Jura



Je comprend maintenant pourquoi les histoires de religion ça me saoule !

-usurp-


----------



## usurp (7 Septembre 2017)

95% de l'île est détruite....

-usurp-


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> 95% de l'île est détruite....
> 
> -usurp-



Des nouvelles de la villa des Balkani ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trop fort dans le Jura



Cela s'appelle un sacrilège.

Va t'amuser de même dans une synagogue ou une mosquée et on dira qu'il s'agit d'un acte anti-sémite ou islamophobe.

Le manque de respect envers les lieux de culte est à sens unique en France.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trop fort dans le Jura


Et à la place des cierges, il y avait des pailles ?
Et à la place des hosties, des space cakes ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2017)

Il fouillait une poubelle pour manger, une grande surface porte plainte


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2017)

Les dents de la mer, le retour


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2017)

le pape se fait "tabasser" par .....


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Septembre 2017)

peyret a dit:


> le pape se fait "tabasser" par .....


Pour un truc censé le protéger...


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Septembre 2017)

Le site de La Provence toujours aussi drôle !


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Septembre 2017)

Les friqués passent leur vacances en Corse et planquent leur pognon en Suisse.
La Corse est en Suisse.
CQFD.

Ouh la, j'ai un humour pourri moi ce soir, dis donc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2017)

Allez savoir. Peut-être que dans une autre dimension la Suisse est à la place de la Corse.


----------



## Gwen (11 Septembre 2017)

Et s’il y avait un grand tunnel entre la Corse et la Suissesse. Ça serait une vraie révélation ! le journaliste a juste voulu en dire un minimum, car il craint pour sa vie, mais les faits sont là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2017)

Les apparences sont parfois trompeuses


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2017)

L'APQR, source inépuisable d'informations cruciales...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> L'APQR, source inépuisable d'informations cruciales...



C'est limite on se demande comment on ferait sans ces informations cruciales.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2017)

Y'a pas qu'au classement de Shangaï que la France dégringole


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2017)

Le vrai visage des adversaires de Trump : Ed Murray (ex-)maire de Seattle.


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le vrai visage des adversaires de Trump : Ed Murray (ex-)maire de Seattle.


Mince. Ça veut dire que 50% des Américains ont commis des crimes sexuels ? C'est très inquiétant...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Mince. Ça veut dire que 50% des Américains ont commis des crimes sexuels ? C'est très inquiétant...


Ah! Ah! Gros malin.

Encore que certaines féministes US n'hésitait pas à défendre cette assertion.

Non, juste un autre tartuffe Démocrate démasqué, comme la mère Clinton qui se répand en dégoût sur Trump mais ne semble pas le moins du monde incommodée de son mari qui se faisait tailler des pipes par une jeunette dans le bureau ovale.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore que certaines féministes US n'hésitait pas à défendre cette assertion.


Outch !

n'hésiteraient


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore que certaines féministes US n'hésiteraient pas à défendre cette assertion.



Comme par exemple notre nouvelle cruche ministérielle : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/societe/...pa-aurait-elle-verbalise-blum-et-pompidou.php


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2017)

http://sosconso.blog.lemonde.fr/201...-et-decouvre-le-dossier-medical-de-son-enfant

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas tant la malignité des organismes de surveillance officiels qu'il faut redouter mais la stupidité commune.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2017)

On trouve vraiment de tout à la Samaritaine


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Septembre 2017)

Encore une de La Provence !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2017)

Riche PQ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Riche PQ



Et après ça, on viendra encore dire que l'argent n'a pas d'odeur.


----------



## usurp (20 Septembre 2017)

Décidément, les forces naturelles se déchainent encore au Mexique


----------



## peyret (20 Septembre 2017)

http://c.leprogres.fr/france-monde/2017/09/20/le-logiciel-ccleaner-infecte-par-un-virus


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2017)

Il reçoit un PV de 450 € pour avoir payé une amende trop vite


----------



## usurp (27 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il reçoit un PV de 450 € pour avoir payé une amende trop vite



Très fort là. On atteint des sommets !
C'est donc rendre la délation obligatoire. Quelle belle société !


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2017)

La fin du monde est pour le 23 septembre.
 On est le 29 ?
dsl, en fait c'est pour le 15 Octobre


----------



## patlek (29 Septembre 2017)

Le 14 Octobre, a 14 Heures; Trump hurle, "je vais me le faire, cet enculé!" et envoie une bombe atomique sur Kim Jong 1
15 heure, le président chinois ne décolère pas, et envoie des bombe atomique sur Trump. 16 heures; Poutine se dit que l' autre con de chinois abuse, et qu' en meme temps il a raison. Poutine envoie des bombe atomique sur Trump, et le président chinois.
18 heures, Macron se demande si il doit appuyer sur le bouton ou pas (?) histoire de montrer qu'il ne compte pas pour du beurre!!

15 Octobre , minuit, une querelle entre 4 personnes, ayant dégénéré, entraine immédiate la disparition de la planète terre.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Septembre 2017)

@patlek :
Et Folamour dans tout ça ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2017)

C'est à cause des fluides est des communistes.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2017)

… ou pas.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...ueur-de-marseille-n-a-jamais-ete-inquiete.php

Je voudrais, pour le comique de répétition, mais non.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2017)

Je n'ai rien à cacher, m'enfin bon, peut-être un peu quand même


----------



## peyret (5 Octobre 2017)

Tant qu'à faire


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Octobre 2017)

"Une quinzaine de personnes âgées de 46 ans à 84 ans"
Comment tu veux qu'un pervers comme moi prenne du plaisir à mater les naturistes ?
Le plus jeune a mon âge.
Si tu t'imagines qu'à mon âge on est agréable à regarder à poil....


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2017)

Ce marathonien a fait un burne out






Désolé pour la pub, j'avais pas vu​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2017)

Un patron généreux


----------



## usurp (6 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un patron généreux



Tu m'as grillé, je venais pour poster la même chose

"Nos collaborateurs travaillent depuis des semaines, des mois et même des années pour certaines. Ils se sont investis pour fonder et faire fleurir la société. Il est donc tout à fait logique qu'on partage les bénéfices".

Que ça fait plaisir de lire ça. Parce que c'est rare
Un exemple à suivre.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un patron généreux


Un patron du XXIe siècle qui ne pense pas qu'il faille revenir au XIXe. Ouai, ça fait du bien de lire cela en ce moment.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> … ou pas.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...ueur-de-marseille-n-a-jamais-ete-inquiete.php
> 
> Je voudrais, pour le comique de répétition, mais non.



Définitivement pas :
https://fr.sputniknews.com/blogs/201710031033316618-marseille-attentat-victimes-assassin/


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2017)

un portefeuille retrouvé 30 ans après

malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé la fin de l'histoire...


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Octobre 2017)

Et après le porte-feuille, la tête et les jambes.
C'est absolument sordide.
Dommage que le sous marin soit coulé car je forcerais bien ce sale type à avaler son bâtiment par l'arrière-train.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

Vends sable de la plage


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

Notre capacité d'attention, plus faible que celle du poisson rouge


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2017)

Les cons manifestent


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les cons manifestent


Je vois que ce comité s'était déjà réuni l'an passé dans le Var.
J'espère quelque chose de prévu sur Marseille.
On a de quoi faire.


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2017)

A la couleur des cheveux on réalise que ça manque de jeunes cons c't'affaire. Pourtant 'le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire' chantait le grand Georges.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les cons manifestent



MORT AUX CONS !

Vaste programme…


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2017)

Horizon pas net reste à la buvette


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2017)

La vieille dame avait 830.000 € dans sa voiture


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2017)

Estimant gagner assez d'argent, il refuse les allocations familiales


----------



## usurp (9 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Estimant gagner assez d'argent, il refuse les allocations familiales



Enfin des gens sensés.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Enfin des gens sensés.


Ce qui sous-entend que ceux qui ont instauré ce système il y a plus de quatre-vingt ans ne l’étaient pas ? 

Sans parler de tout ceux qui l’ont maintenu et amendé depuis cette époque jusqu’à la révélation macronite ?

Quelle bande d’idiots ! Que n’y ont-ils pas pensé ? 

Malheureusement, l’alzheimer historique a encore frappé.

Je m’étonne de la facilité avec laquelle on arrive dans ce pays à faire passer un droit pour un privilège.


----------



## usurp (9 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m’étonne de la facilité avec laquelle on arrive dans ce pays à faire passer un droit pour un privilège.



J'ai toujours trouvé stupide de donner des aides à des gens qui n'en ont pas besoin, c'est tout.
Peut-être que si on ne donnait pas à ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin, il y aurait plus pour les plus démunis.
Et oui, je pense vraiment que la plupart des connards qui régissent nos sociétés ne sont pas des gens sensés.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Peut-être que si on ne donnait pas à ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin, il y aurait plus pour les plus démunis.


Là est la grande faille de ton raisonnement.

On ne va pas donner plus aux uns parce qu’on enlève aux autres.

Il s’agit simplement de diminuer les dépenses sociales de l’Etat. L’objectif est financier pas la justice sociale. On finira par retirer également aux autres. Il suffit de voir ce qui se passe avec les APL.

Si ce gogo juge qu’il touche trop, il peut toujours en toute discrétion reverser cette somme à une ou plusieurs œuvres caritatives à vocation sociale. Mais bien sûr, il ne s’agit ici que de faire sa petite propagande, son petit spectacle, et de démontrer l’absurdité supposée du « modèle » sociale et de son administration.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Et oui, je pense vraiment que la plupart des connards qui régissent nos sociétés ne sont pas des gens sensés.


Et moi, je pense que s’il doit être question de « connard » c’est chez toi que cela se passe et pas du côté des rédacteurs des grandes lois sociales de la Libération.


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2017)

Pour défendre un peu _usurp_ face à ces attaques d'une vulgarité déconcertante, je pense qu'il n'a forcément entièrement tort. Lorsque ces personnes au pouvoir ont promulgué certaines loi, ils n'ont pas forcément pensé à ce qui se passerait dans le futur. Il suffit de voir l'ubuesque prime charbon qui est encore reversée à certains conducteurs SNCF alors que le charbon a disparu depuis bien longtemps.

De là à taxer tous ces bureaucrates de nom d'oiseau, il y a un monde, mais je comprends sa réaction, pas la peine de jeter de l'huile sur le feu pour si peu non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Octobre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Pour défendre un peu _usurp_ face à ces attaques d'une vulgarité déconcertante, je pense qu'il n'a forcément entièrement tort. Lorsque ces personnes au pouvoir ont promulgué certaines loi, ils n'ont pas forcément pensé à ce qui se passerait dans le futur. Il suffit de voir l'ubuesque prime charbon qui est encore reversée à certains conducteurs SNCF alors que le charbon a disparu depuis bien longtemps.
> 
> De là à taxer tous ces bureaucrates de nom d'oiseau, il y a un monde, mais je comprends sa réaction, pas la peine de jeter de l'huile sur le feu pour si peu non ?


Certaines légendes urbaines survivront toujours quoi qu'on fasse...
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...ndes-urbaines-de-la-sncf_4439497_4355770.html

ps: je ne travaille pas à la sncf de près ou de loin


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Pour défendre un peu _usurp_ face à ces attaques d'une vulgarité déconcertante



Celle-là est un peu fort de café ! 

Qui a introduit dans cette discussion le terme « connard » ? 

*Je* jette de l’huile sur le feu ? 

Parmi les personnes qu’il insulte, il y a les membres du Conseil National de la Résistance, à l’origine de l’ordonnance du 4 octobre 1945 instituant la CAF. Qu’il fasse le dixième de ce que ces gens ont fait pour notre pays et il pourra commencer à l’ouvrir.

UN PEU DE RESPECT !

J’invitais simplement à plus de réflexion au-lieu de reprendre les arguments pré-mâchés des pourfendeurs de notre système social. Si on a choisi de placer les allocations familiales en dehors de toutes considérations de revenus c’est peut-être qu’on avait une certaine idée quant à leur finalité. C’est peut-être aussi ce qui fait, entre autres, que notre pays est une exception par rapport aux autres pays européens en matière de natalité. C’est surtout qu’on les inscrivait dans une politique plus générale où elles côtoyaient d’autres prestations destinées aux revenus modestes.

de plus, cet argent versé par les CAF a un statut légal particulier : il est insaisissable.

Je vous rappelle aussi que la branche « famille » de la sécurité sociales est financées par les cotisations des employeurs. Quand on est un chef d’entreprise, attaquer le système n’est jamais sans arrières pensées politiques.



Mais à quoi bon expliquer cela à des nombrilistes tels que vous, incapables de regarder autre chose que vos petits ventres et ce qui pendouille en dessous. Comme dans la chanson de Gotaiener : les moutons sont fait pour bêler.






Brisons-là messieurs !


----------



## usurp (10 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Celle-là est un peu fort de café !
> 
> Qui a introduit dans cette discussion le terme « connard » ?



Je ne pense pas t'avoir insulté personnellement. Tu t'es peut-être fort justement senti visé par le terme mais désolé, il ne t'étais pas destiné, tu n'en a pas le monopole.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Parmi les personnes qu’il insulte, il y a les membres du Conseil National de la Résistance, à l’origine de l’ordonnance du 4 octobre 1945 instituant la CAF. Qu’il fasse le dixième de ce que ces gens ont fait pour notre pays et il pourra commencer à l’ouvrir.


Effectivement, je ne ferais même jamais le centième. Et j'en ai pas la prétention. Seulement je ne pense pas qu'aujourd'hui nous soyons dans le même contexte que 1945. Tu vis peut-être dans le passé mais pas moi.
Pour info l'origine des alloc est bien plus vieille que ça



Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est surtout qu’on les inscrivait dans une politique plus générale où elles côtoyaient d’autres prestations *destinées aux revenus modestes*.


C'est ma vision, que des prestations soient là que pour les gens qui en ont besoin



Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais à quoi bon expliquer cela à des nombrilistes tels que vous, incapables de regarder autre chose que vos petits ventres et ce qui pendouille en dessous. Comme dans la chanson de Gotaiener : les moutons sont fait pour bêler.


Alors ne t’échine pas à perdre ton temps à réagir aux propos d'un connards comme moi, "l'ignorance est le plus grand des mépris"

Sur ce, bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Celle-là est un peu fort de café !
> 
> Qui a introduit dans cette discussion le terme « connard » ?
> 
> *Je* jette de l’huile sur le feu ?



Ben oui, en réagissant à des propos insultants par l'insulte. Tu aurais très bien pu répondre sans agrémenter ton propos de nom d'oiseaux.

Quant aux cheminots, Mea-culpa, ce statut n'existe plus sous ces termes, néanmoins, il y a encore des régimes particuliers à la SNCF. Exécrant cette entreprise je même mon propre combat en n'empruntant tout simplement pas leur réseau. Chacun son truc.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2017)

Le vrai visage des adversaires de Trump : Harvey Weinstein, soutien moral et financier de Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le vrai visage des adversaires de Trump : Harvey Weinstein, soutien moral et financier de Hilary Clinton.


J'hésite entre le sophisme et la généralisation abusive


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> J'hésite entre le sophisme et la généralisation abusive


Ni l’un ni l’autre. Simplement la démonstration de la tartuferie de l’establishment Démocrate et de Hollywood.

Donald Trump, connu pour sa finesse et son élégance, qui déblatère sur les bimbos avec des copains il y a quinze ans est un monstre écœurant selon Hillary et Michelle, deux saintes immaculées qui n’ont jamais dit un gros mot de leur vie, surtout pas entre copines en parlant des mecs.

Là, on découvre qu'un prédateur sexuel faisait la pluie et le beau temps sur les carrières de jeunes actrices jusqu’à encore récemment, bien connu pour son soutien inconditionnel des Clinton et des Obama, et que la rumeur depuis plus de quinze ans n’ignorait rien de ses agissements (voir les révélations de Jessica Chastain et de la journaliste qui enquêtait déjà sur lui en 2004).

Ami des gens de bien, voilà soudain que monsieur Weinstein est un _gros dégueulasse_ (Reiser).

_Cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir. _(Molière)


----------



## patlek (13 Octobre 2017)

VINDIOU!!!!!

https://fr.yahoo.com/news/l-apos-ouragan-ophelia-remonte-170738567.html


Je voyais bien qu' avec le réchauffement climatique, la Bretagne devenait tropicale ( Bientôt les cocotiers le long de plages), mais là...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Octobre 2017)

Le scandale Kobe Steel.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2017)

Un glorieux parcours de cinq ans.

Quel beau pays ! Si bien dirigé. Ce n’est pas comme en France.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Octobre 2017)

Le chômage stagne à 5% de la population.
Alors qu'en France, c'te honte, ça tourne autours des 10%.
Maigre consolation pour nous, vu le nombre qu'ils sont, ils ont tout de même 20 fois plus de chômeurs.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2017)

Ben oui, mais nous on n’a pas un Comité Central, avec le camarade Xi Jinping comme noyau dirigeant, pour nous appliquer les méthodes éclairées et vertueuses du socialisme à la chinoise. On n’a eu que le socialisme à la française avec François Hollande pendant cinq ans. Bref, la chienlit comme disait notre grand grand timonier à nous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2017)

Montre-moi ta face : je te dirai qui tu es.


----------



## Berthold (16 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On n’a eu que le socialisme à la française avec François Hollande pendant cinq ans.


Ah oui, Hollande est socialiste. J'oublie toujours. Ce que je suis con, des fois.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2017)

C'est peut être pas la sardine qui a bouché le port de Marseille


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est peut être pas la sardine qui a bouché le port de Marseille


Même là, photo à l'appui, il y en aura pour dire qu'à Marseille on raconte des bobards vu que maintenant avec les ordinateurs tout ça on peut retoucher les photos.
N'empêche que c'est vrai, la sardine elle a bouché le Vieux Port (avé les majuscules si vous plait).
Moi je l'ai pas vu mais y'a un collègue qui l'a appris d'une autre collègue qui tenait ça de son grand père.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2017)

Virée par la CIA.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2017)

je ne retrouve pas l'article en ligne que j'ai lu dans le journal de l'est Républicain cette semaine.
c'est en Moselle. 
Agricultrice et actrice porno


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Virée par la CIA.


_Renifler_ ou _flairer_ ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne retrouve pas l'article en ligne que j'ai lu dans le journal de l'est Républicain cette semaine.
> c'est en Moselle.
> Agricultrice et actrice porno



Non. C’est en Meuse. Baâlon


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2017)

J’ai un instant cru à une plaisanterie.

Bientôt Bachard El Assad à l’Unicef ?

Si quelqu’un avait encore un doute sur l’imbécilité qui règne dans les organismes internationaux, le voilà décillé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2017)

Tous aux abris !


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Tous aux abris !


Voici donc une preuve de l'existence des Gaulois qui craignaient que le ciel leur tombe sur la tête !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’ai un instant cru à une plaisanterie.
> 
> Bientôt Bachard El Assad à l’Unicef ?
> 
> Si quelqu’un avait encore un doute sur l’imbécilité qui règne dans les organismes internationaux, le voilà décillé.




oui idem pour Mugabé


----------



## usurp (24 Octobre 2017)

Il y en a qui cherche vraiment les problèmes : jamais deux sans trois


----------



## patlek (24 Octobre 2017)

Si tu n' es pas breton, tu peux pas comprendre.


Il y a des trucs, chez nous, *c' est sacré!!! *(hips!)


----------



## usurp (24 Octobre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Si tu n' es pas breton, tu peux pas comprendre.
> 
> Il y a des trucs, chez nous, *c' est sacré!!! *(hips!)



De Breton je n'ai que le prénom ! Mais je partage leur amour du sacré . Pas celui de la voiture par contre


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2017)

Des musaraignes dans les forums ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2017)

Une moto en bois qui carbure à l'huile d'algues


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2017)

Les chats sont-ils liquides ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les chats sont-ils liquides ?



Cela me rappelle cet autre IG nobel du même genre. l'expérience de la goutte de poix


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> Cela me rappelle cet autre IG nobel du même genre. l'expérience de la goutte de poix


Oui, cette expérience est aussi de la rhéologie


----------



## usurp (27 Octobre 2017)

Ils l'ont fait


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Ils l'ont fait



Faut être bien con pour diviser un pays, et après ça, une bonne guerre... 
Bon Rajoy, il est pas malin non plus


----------



## boninmi (27 Octobre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut être bien con pour diviser un pays, et après ça, une bonne guerre...
> Bon Rajoy, il est pas malin non plus


Bon sang, il faut nommer un médiateur !  
Moonwalker ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon sang, il faut nommer un médiateur !
> Moonwalker ?



Non merci. Je reste dans mon petit cratère lunaire au bord de la Mer de la Sérénité. 

J’ai fréquenté des étudiants Catalans. Depuis ce jour, j’ai compris les Basques. Un Basque, c’est un Catalan avec un pain de plastic.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2017)

Maman, les p’tits bateaux qui vont sur l’eau

Au passage, le sens de l’orientation et les femmes, ça ne le fait toujours pas.


----------



## boninmi (27 Octobre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maman, les p’tits bateaux qui vont sur l’eau
> 
> Au passage, le sens de l’orientation et les femmes, ça ne le fait toujours pas.


Ah ! C'est vrai. Les femmes ne savent pas conduire, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah ! C'est vrai. Les femmes ne savent pas conduire, c'est bien connu.


Je ne dis pas qu’elles ne savent pas conduire, je dis qu’elles se perdent souvent.


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2017)

Certains savent conduire.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Octobre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Certains savent conduire.


Le fait que l'accusation ne repose que sur la couleur de la moto est un peu mince (c'est un peu comme-ci on envoyait un mec à l'échafaud parce qu'un pull over rouge lui va bien).
Mais enfin, faudrait pas non plus prendre les flics que pour des cons.
Ou le mec à le bol (d'or, pour le coup) monstrueux qu'une autre moto noire fasse un excès, ou la messe est dite.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2017)

10 squelettes dans le jardin


----------



## peyret (29 Octobre 2017)

http://www.20minutes.fr/faits_diver...ompiers-interviennent-sauver-poupee-gonflable


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> 10 squelettes dans le jardin


C'est tout de même étrange, je connais des maisons où il y a un cimetière privatif. L'endroit est clairement signifié, il y a, à minima, un caveau avec une stèle.
Dans cette news on a l'impression qu'il n'y a rien (sinon les nouveaux proprios auraient vu le truc quand même) et que les corps sont enterrés à même le sol.
Alors bon, d'accord, l'enterrement sur la propriété est possible (voir ici, par exemple), mais pas comme on le ferait avec un chien ou un chat (ce qui est, d'ailleurs également règlementé).
Sont pas sortis le cul des ronces les anciens proprios avec leurs 10 cadavres louches.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2017)

Massage suggestif


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Massage suggestif


 Ouille, je n'en peux plus, j'ai mal aux zygomatiques ! Merci Himeji ! 

Le cadreur est un comique !


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2017)

Viré par Apple à cause de sa fille.


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2017)

Ou, en français, ici.
C'est le signe que la fuite n'était pas une manière détournée de faire de la publicité mais bel et bien une fuite.
On n'en attendait donc pas moins d'Apple, qui reste logique avec elle-même.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2017)

J’ai vu la vidéo en entier. Elle fait près de 5 minutes et la séquence chez Apple moins d’une minute. En fait, c’est essentiellement la journée shopping d’une jeune femme à San Francisco au terme de laquelle elle va voir son père qui bosse chez Apple.

La faute est surtout celle du père qui tend son iPhone X à sa fille et la laisse filmer son contenu. Un moment d’absence qui coute cher.

Le truc qui me sidère le plus c’est qu’il y a des gens qui insultent père et fille dans les commentaires YouTube. Dans quel monde vit-on ?


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Octobre 2017)

Après des semaines et des semaines de fuites en tout genre, Apple trouve un coupable et le vire.
C'est pas glorieux.
Et tout ça en se cachant derrière une explication à dix balles. La gamine a filmé une info super importante sur l'iPhone (c'est pas le code d'activation de la bombe nucléaire mais c'est tout comme).
C'est pas glorieux mais ça clarifie la situation. "C'est qui le patron ? Tu déconnes, tu dégages !"
La véritable info dans toute cette merde est livrée dans les tous débuts de la vidéo (car oui, Moonwalker, cette vidéo n'est pas une vidéo d'espionnage industriel mais une bête vidéo égocentrée où l'apparition de l'iphone n'est qu'un concours de circonstance) : "J'aime faire du shopping car le shopping résout tous mes problèmes".
C'est tout l'art de vivre que cette société consumériste (de merde) nous rabâche à longueur de temps.
Avec ce petit clin d'oeil tout particulier de la Pomme : "Vous allez crever d'envie d'acheter ce téléphone hors de prix, on fera tout pour, mais vous ne pourrez le voir et l'acheter que lorsqu'on on l'aura décidé, bande cons"
Oh la vache ! J'ai failli m'énerver, dis donc.


----------



## peyret (30 Octobre 2017)

http://c.leprogres.fr/loire-42/2017...ny-les-propos-de-wauquiez-juges-inadmissibles


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2017)

Il n'a pas fondamentalement tort. Il y en a dans toute la France. Maintenant, perdus pour qui, par qui et pourquoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2017)

Horrible mais inoffensif


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Horrible mais inoffensif


Intéressant. Une recherche sur Creatonotos nous renseigne sur le papillon mais nous apprend aussi qu'il "affole Facebook, Twitter..." Voici de quoi écrire plusieurs bouquins et plusieurs thèses, avis aux amateurs !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2017)

Faire payer la taxe d'habitation aux détenus


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faire payer la taxe d'habitation aux détenus


Pourquoi je ne suis pas étonné de retrouver cette cruche de Boyer mêlée à cette farce ? « Les cons… ».


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi je ne suis pas étonné de retrouver cette cruche de Boyer mêlée à cette farce ? « Les cons… ».



Je suis de ton avis

idée a suivre


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2017)

Google Docs : piqûre de rappel.


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Google Docs : piqûre de rappel.


C'est la version gratuite ou payante (apps for business) qui est concernée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> C'est la version gratuite ou payante (apps for business) qui est concernée ?


Ce n’est pas clair.

Personne n’évoque G Suite, seulement Google Docs.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2017)

le verre de whisky à 9.999 frs était un faux


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2017)

le compte twitter de Trump désactivé quelques minutes


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2017)

Docteur Frankenstein, I presume ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2017)

Le vrai visage des adversaires de Trump : comment mémé Hilary a monté un âne.


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2017)

Sueur froide...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Sueur froide...



Il y a un peu plus d'une dizaine d’années, à Dortmund, ils avaient trouvé une bombe de 500 kg en refaisant la pelouse du stade, juste sous l'aire des entraineurs.


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2017)

Une courgette de 500 Kg ??!!, heureusement qu'elle n' a pas exploser !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Une courgette de 500 Kg ??!!, heureusement qu'elle n' a pas exploser !



À l’époque, j’ai pensé à tous les entraineurs que j’avais vu sauter, bondir et trépigner à chaque coup de sifflet de l'arbitre sur ce carré de pelouse.


----------



## flotow (6 Novembre 2017)

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...etnam-wait-out-typhoon-as-floodwaters-9377072

Beaucoup d'eau dans le centre du pays !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2017)

Elle fait un doigt d’honneur à Trump et se fait virer.

Ça me rappelle :
_Bicycle races are coming your way
So forget all your duties oh yeah
Fat bottomed girls
They'll be riding today
So look out for those beauties oh yeah_


----------



## usurp (7 Novembre 2017)

Certain risque d'avoir froid cet hivers


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Novembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Certain risque d'avoir froid cet hivers



Oui, on voit que tu as déjà les doigts gourds...
_Certains risquent d'avoir froid cet hiver _

À part ça...
Gagnez des jours de congé en arrêtant la clope

Quand je pense qu'il est interdit de mettre non-fumeur sur un CV en France. Discrimination ça s'appelle...


----------



## usurp (7 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, on voit que tu as déjà les doigts gourds...
> _Certain*s* risqu*ent* d'avoir froid cet hiver _



 désolé, merci d'avoir corrigé


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, on voit que tu as déjà les doigts gourds...
> _Certains risquent d'avoir froid cet hiver _


Sauf s'il pensait à quelqu'un en particulier, par exemple à lui , auquel cas ça peut rester au singulier


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2017)

Oui : "(il y a un) certain risque d'avoir froid cet hiver".

Toutefois, il y a quand même un "s" fatal à "hiver"...


----------



## usurp (8 Novembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Oui : "(il y a un) certain risque d'avoir froid cet hiver".
> 
> Toutefois, il y a quand même un "s" fatal à "hiver"...



Oula, c'était pas les doigts qui étaient engourdis, mais le cerveau plutôt !


----------



## boninmi (9 Novembre 2017)

Les moutons ne sont pas si cons (tous ceux qui ont lu F'murr le savaient déjà).


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Les moutons ne sont pas si cons (tous ceux qui ont lu F'murr le savaient déjà).



On va en parler à *Romuald *


----------



## patlek (9 Novembre 2017)

Heureusement que je les mange pas!!!


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Les moutons ne sont pas si cons (tous ceux qui ont lu F'murr le savaient déjà).


Ceux qui ont lu F'murrr savent qu'il s'agit alors de brebis et non de moutons 
C'est un bélier qui te le dit


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Novembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> Les moutons ne sont pas si cons (tous ceux qui ont lu F'murr le savaient déjà).


Moins cons que moi en tout cas, vu que je suis incapable de différencier 2 moutons.


----------



## boninmi (9 Novembre 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moins cons que moi en tout cas, vu que je suis incapable de différencier 2 moutons.


Les paysans, si. Ils les appellent par leur noms.


----------



## usurp (10 Novembre 2017)

Censé sécuriser, mais sans un minimum de bon sens, c'est plutôt l'inverse


----------



## usurp (10 Novembre 2017)

Nuage radioactif
Je ne me rappelle pas en avoir eu le moindre écho à cette période... Certe, l'origine n'était pas connu (tout comme aujourd'hui) mais ce genre d'événement ne devrait pas passer inaperçu auprès des populations. Ne serait-ce que pour rappeler que le nucléaire n'est pas un domaine anodin.


----------



## boninmi (10 Novembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Nuage radioactif
> Je ne me rappelle pas en avoir eu le moindre écho à cette période... Certe, l'origine n'était pas connu (tout comme aujourd'hui) mais ce genre d'événement ne devrait pas passer inaperçu auprès des populations. Ne serait-ce que pour rappeler que le nucléaire n'est pas un domaine anodin.


La CRIIRAD l'a signalé dès le 5 octobre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2017)

Le beau bordel de Ravel


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Le beau bordel de Ravel



En parlant de cela. L’histoire du merveilleux héritage de Ravel en 9 épisodes :
http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/opera-classique/musique-classique/qui-a-vole-le-bolero

Histoire édifiante de la SACEM, des éditeurs margoulins, de petits aigrefins et de fiscalistes de haut-vol.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En parlant de cela. L’histoire du merveilleux héritage de Ravel en 9 épisodes :
> http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/opera-classique/musique-classique/qui-a-vole-le-bolero
> 
> Histoire édifiante de la SACEM, des éditeurs margoulins, de petits aigrefins et de fiscalistes de haut-vol.



Je l’ai déjà vu. Effectivement édifiant.


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2017)

Oui, tout récent et plus rapide :
http://www.20minutes.fr/culture/216...offshore-heritieres-compositeur-maurice-ravel


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2017)

Amusant ou pas...

En Chine e-commerce : 25 milliards de dollars en 24 heures


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2017)

Un motard, *UN VRAI!!!!!*


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2017)

Par contre le journaliste qui illustre le truc avec un flat-twin BMW alors qu'il est dit dans l'article que c'est une Yam R6 c'est un faux. Même pas foutu de faire une recherche gougueulimage.


----------



## usurp (14 Novembre 2017)

Manifeste de scientifiques
Seront-ils un jour écoutés...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Manifeste de scientifiques
> Seront-ils un jour écoutés...


Mais alors : rien à foutre !

Ce tissu d’élucubrations ne vaut pas mieux que le manifeste du Parti Communiste en son temps.

C’est le professeur Nimbus au pays des Bisounours.

Quelles réponses ont été apportées à tout cela depuis 1992 ? Pinuts !

Ah si ! Pour le réchauffement climatique, on a créé un marché du CO2 où certains s’en mettent plein les fouilles pendant que d’autres polluent à donf en achetant des permis. On fait une conférence de temps en temps, COP n=n+1, qui coute bonbon et gaspille un max, pour faire croire aux gogos qu’on fait quelque chose. En France, on a créé des taxes, tant qu’à faire.

Protéger la biodiversité ? Quelle blague ! En France ont tire sur les loups, pendant que des bergers ivrognes font la chasse à l’ours dans les Pyrénées. Ailleurs ça bétonne les terres arables pour installer des stades de sports et des hypermarchés. Des connards sur planches réclament l’extermination d’une espèce marine pour s’adonner à leur sport débile pendant qu'on finit de racler le fond des océans.

Avant d’envisager le planning familial à l’échelle mondiale, il faudrait en finir avec les religions, l'obscurantisme et l’ignorance. Ça n’en prend pas le chemin. C’est même tout le contraire.

La suite a déjà été décrite dans le livre de Harry Harrison _Make room ! Make room !_ plus connu par son adaptation au cinéma _Soleil Vert_. Bon appétit !

Toutefois, tout n’est pas perdu, Rocket-man et Trump-la-mort vont nous atomiser tout ça et au lieu du réchauffement climatique on aura un bel hiver nucléaire. Ça règlera aussi la question de la surpopulation, des espèces en voie de disparition (elles auront pour le coup bel et bien taillé la route), de la retraite par répartition, de la dette de la France, de la France, du Brexit, de la non-sélection de K. B. en EdF, du nouveau Mac Pro, etc.

Vivement que ça pète.

(je vais me mettre un bon Kubrick ce soir, après le match, vous devinez lequel…)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2017)

Daesh n’est pas éliminé, il est parti en tournée sous le regard de la coalition U.S.

Bientôt chez vous.

L’article de la BBC : http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/raqqas_dirty_secret


----------



## boninmi (15 Novembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais alors : rien à foutre !
> 
> Ce tissu d’élucubrations ne vaut pas mieux que le manifeste du Parti Communiste en son temps.
> 
> ...


Tu as pas tout faux ... pour une fois 
Néanmoins, ceux qui lancent les avertissements ne sont pas nécessairement ceux qui tiennent les leviers de commande: il est facile de tout mettre dans le même sac et de se tourner les pouces. Je ne te jette pas la pierre, ni à personne: je ne suis pas un exemple. Mais l'histoire montre que parfois des individus sont parvenus à venir à bout d'obstacles apparemment insurmontables. Pour avancer, il faut quelqu'un pour faire le premier pas.
Sur des thèmes voisins de "Soleil Vert", je viens de découvrir et lire la trilogie du "Dernier homme" (Le dernier homme - Le temps du déluge - MaddAdam) de Margaret Atwood (plus connue pour "La servante écarlate").


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2017)

Oui, ce ne sont pas de mauvais bougres, mais raz-le-bol.

Quand je vois le débat sur le glyphosate actuellement, la lâcheté des politiques, les lobbies de la chimie, et même des agriculteurs qui manifestent pour le droit de nous empoisonner. Ils sont en train d'exterminer toute vie dans les campagnes avec leurs saloperies mais ils s'en foutent.



boninmi a dit:


> Sur des thèmes voisins de "Soleil Vert", je viens de découvrir et lire la trilogie du "Dernier homme" (Le dernier homme - Le temps du déluge - MaddAdam) de Margaret Atwood (plus connue pour "La servante écarlate").


Je dois le lire prochainement. Mais bon, ma liste de lecture est plutôt énorme en ce moment.


----------



## Berthold (15 Novembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand je vois le débat sur le glyphosate actuellement, la lâcheté des politiques, les lobbies de la chimie, et même des agriculteurs qui manifestent pour le droit de nous empoisonner. Ils sont en train d'exterminer toute vie dans les campagnes avec leurs saloperies mais ils s'en foutent.


Le pire, c'est qu'ils sont en train de s'empoisonner eux-mêmes, étant aux premières loges. Mais faut pas les faire chier avec ça.


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2017)

Berthold a dit:


> Le pire, c'est qu'ils sont en train de s'empoisonner eux-mêmes


Mon ex beau-père (viticulteur) : Mort d'un cancer
Sa femme : Morte d'un cancer du pancréas
Mon ex-femme : cancer de la thyroïde, ablation et traitement à vie.
Tout accusé à droit à la présomption d'innocence, mébon, y'a quand même un lourd faisceau de présomptions, la.

Yolo.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2017)

Scoop : il y a encore des journalistes au Monde.

Un article très bien écrit sur la situation au Zimbabwe :
http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/artic...-d-un-coup-d-etat-militaire_5215576_3212.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2017)

Avant l’heure, ce n’est pas l’heure


----------



## patlek (17 Novembre 2017)

Une fois n' est opas de coutume Info mac gé


https://www.macg.co/ailleurs/2017/1...-et-la-voiture-le-plus-rapide-au-monde-100419

"ce serait la première voiture de production à passer sous la barre des deux secondes. La vitesse maximale devrait dépasser les 400 km/h, mais le chiffre exact n’est pas encore connu."

Va falloir s' accrocher au volant !!

(On va pouvoir battre le TGV !!)


----------



## patlek (17 Novembre 2017)

Enfin, bref...






çà va chier!!!!!


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2017)

Réchauffement climatique


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Il vient à la CAF accompagné de son âne


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

L'Allemagne interdit les montres connectées pour enfants


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2017)

Une fille canon !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Novembre 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Réchauffement climatique


En se réchauffant la planète tente de nous livrer ses secrets, que nous n'aurons pas le temps de déchiffrer avant d'en crever.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2017)

Avec Uber, on a souvent des petites histoires sympathiques.
Avec les nouvelles mesures touchant la protection des données privées et des données confidentielles (GDPR bientôt effective), on n'a pas fini de s'amuser.


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2017)

Google recueille les emplacements des utilisateurs Android même lorsque les services de localisation sont désactivés


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2017)

http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...nees-du-patrimoine-journees-du-matrimoine.php

Non, ce n’est pas Gorafi, c’est bien le Figaro. Ce n’est pas un fake, c’est une vraie news. Il y a vraiment quelqu’un qui a proposé cela. 

« Les cons osent tout. C’est à ça qu’on les reconnaît » disait Audiard. En France, en ce moment, certains sont en train de repousser les limites du possible concernant la connerie. Ça sent le record du monde. Mais attention au contrôle anti-dopage.


----------



## usurp (23 Novembre 2017)

Journées du matrimoine ? Et pis quoi encore ! Soyez cohérent, faites en sorte que "matrimoine" devienne aussi un nom féminin ! 
Donc faisons "les journées de la matrimoine"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...nees-du-patrimoine-journees-du-matrimoine.php
> 
> Non, ce n’est pas Gorafi, c’est bien le Figaro. Ce n’est pas un fake, c’est une vraie news. Il y a vraiment quelqu’un qui a proposé cela.
> 
> « Les cons osent tout. C’est à ça qu’on les reconnaît » disait Audiard. En France, en ce moment, certains sont en train de repousser les limites du possible concernant la connerie. Ça sent le record du monde. Mais attention au contrôle anti-dopage.



Avec ça et l’écriture inclusive, on est bien servi en ce moment niveau idées à la con.


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2017)

N'hésitons plus et exigeons le changement de genre des mots _défaut_ et _vertu_.

On veut *LA défaut* et *LE vertu*.

Et changer aussi _Liberté_, _Égalité_, _Fraternité_.


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2017)

Le plus simple, qui contentera tout le monde: " l' "

l' prof, l'défaut, l'vertu, l' liberté, l' égatité (déjà fait, çà d' travail en moins) l' fraternité.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2017)

Bas du front, ou tête plate ?


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Novembre 2017)

Contre toutes les évidences, les mecs te soutiennent une ineptie.
Tu te rends compte de l'immense force de caractères qu'ils ont ces mecs ?
Une majorité écrasante croit un truc, dans le tas certains te prouvent que tu as tort de croire le contraire, et toi tu persistes, jamais tu doutes.
Et si ce mec se tue en essayant de prouver sa théorie, certains diront qu'on a voulu le faire taire.
Kennedy, si ça se trouve, c'est le grand complot qui l'a tué parce qu'il menaçait de révéler que la terre est plate.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Contre toutes les évidences, les mecs te soutiennent une ineptie.


Boh, tant qu'il n'écoute pas un gourou quelconque ou des voix intérieures qui lui commanderaient d'aller dézinguer tous ceux qui pensent autre chose, il peut croire ce qu'il veut. 
D'ailleurs s'il s'en sort mon petit doigt me dit que son prochain tête-plate-challenge sera de démontrer que la terre a 8.000 ans. Et puis il a raison au moins sur un point : _aucun d'entre nous ne sortira vivant de ce monde _
Et tort sur un autre : ce ne sont pas les Francs-maçons qui gouvernent le monde mais les illuminati.


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bas du front, ou tête plate ?


Il dit ne pas croire la science mais il faut bien qu'il y croie un chouïa pour mettre au point sa fusée. 
Normalement, si son projet aboutit, il devrait se rendre compte de son erreur. Et sa démarche est finalement assez scientifique : il effectue un test de validité.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2017)

La vidéo de son précédent essai est assez impressionnante (en bas de la page)


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bas du front, ou tête plate ?




mais vous avez vu la gueule du parachute dans sa vidéo ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2017)

Prendre une photo des Alpes depuis les Pyrénées


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> Prendre une photo des Alpes depuis les Pyrénées


Merci pour ce site qui présente beaucoup de choses intéressantes http://www.laboiteverte.fr


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2017)

Méfiance, le selfie peut léser le cerveau


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2017)

subsole a dit:


> Méfiance, le selfie peut léser le cerveau


Le selfie permet de faire don de ses organes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Merci pour ce site qui présente beaucoup de choses intéressantes http://www.laboiteverte.fr



Idem pour moi ! Ce site regorge de choses intéressantes !


----------



## usurp (29 Novembre 2017)

Faille utilisateur root
Ceux sous High Sierra peuvent confirmer ce bug ?

Oups, on en parle déjà ici

-usurp-


----------



## usurp (1 Décembre 2017)

Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu?


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2017)

il y a 37 ans on savait construire durable


> "Si vous essayez de démarrer une voiture qui est restée dans un garage pendant des décennies, vous ne attendrez probablement pas à ce que le moteur démarre", a par ailleurs souligné la Nasa pour insister sur le fait que ces propulseurs n'avaient plus fonctionné depuis novembre 1980.


Mais les temps de réponses, pardon ! . Spécial dédicace à tous ceux qui trouvent que mettre 30 secondes à démarrer et un pouilllième à répondre c'est l'horreur. 


> Et les scientifiques ont attendu pendant 19 heures et 35 minutes que le résultat de leur test parcourt, à la vitesse de la lumière, l'immense distance séparant la sonde de la Terre, avant de constater mercredi le succès de leur mission.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Décembre 2017)

Dans la gueule du loup


----------



## patlek (3 Décembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> "Si vous essayez de démarrer une voiture qui est restée dans un garage pendant des décennies, vous ne attendrez probablement pas à ce que le moteur démarre",
> /QUOTE]


Teuteuteuteuteuteu.....

J' ai la preuve qu' il faut s' attendre à tout:


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Teuteuteuteuteuteu.....
> 
> J' ai la preuve qu' il faut s' attendre à tout:


Ma gamine ne veut pas que je la dépose devant le bahut parce que "c'est la loose d'arriver avec son père devant les copains".
Si j'avais cette bagnole j'irais la chercher directement devant les grilles, un mercredi midi, portant un panneau avec son prénom, écrit en gros, en gras.
IL ME FAUT CETTE CAISSE !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2017)

Patience. Quand elle aura des gosses tu seras vengé.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2017)

Ils se mettent à 6500 pour acquérir un immense château


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Décembre 2017)

Effectivement, le retour de la dictée ferait du bien à certains journalistes, merci La Provence (encore!)
http://www.laprovence.com/actu/en-d...te-quotidienne-dans-les-ecoles-primaires.html
(je rajoute le titre actuel, sans doute corrigeront-ils d'eux-mêmes:
*Le retour de la dicté quotidienne dans les écoles primaires*


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2017)

Combien de personnes pour changer une ampoule à la SNCF ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2017)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 118113
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les élèves de primaire sont nuls en lecture, alors on va leur faire faire des dictées... logique!

À moins que ce ne soit les élèves qui doivent chaque jour dicter un texte à leur instit?
[emoji848]


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Combien de personnes pour changer une ampoule à la SNCF ?


Surtout pourquoi changer l'ampoule, en l'occurence le nom du site ? 
Ah les crânes d'œuf, tous les mêmes ! y'a d'la température ? changeons le thermomètre !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Combien de personnes pour changer une ampoule à la SNCF ?



Combien de personnes pour faire partir / arriver les trains en retard ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2017)

Nouvelle affiche scandaleuse à Béziers


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2017)

Rossignol, la morue pas fraiche et Schiappa, la dinde au Macron. 

Quant à Ménard, c’est devenu Ridicule Sans Limites.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rossignol, la morue pas fraiche et Schiappa, la dinde au Macron.
> 
> Quant à Ménard, c’est devenu Ridicule Sans Limites.


Disons que la campagne publicitaire est d'une remarquable vulgarité ; je suppose que c'est l'image que Robert Ménard se fait de ses électeurs et électrices qui l'amène à la choisir (si c'est vraiment lui qui l'a choisie).

Mais traiter Laurence Rossignol de morue, c'est tout autant vulgaire et c'est même injurieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Décembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Mais traiter Laurence Rossignol de morue, c'est tout autant vulgaire et c'est même injurieux.


Mes excuses aux morues dès mon prochain cabillaud au citron.


----------



## subsole (12 Décembre 2017)

La bouffe c'est sacré.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Décembre 2017)

« Il a aussi l’obligation de travailler, de soigner son alcoolisme et l’interdiction de se présenter au domicile de sa compagne, *présente à l’audience pour le soutenir*. »



Triste réalité des violences conjugales, hommes ou femmes.

Quant à la voisine qui a signalé les violences, elle ferait bien de ne pas croiser la « victime » pendant quelques temps.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2017)

Malgré les coups, la jeune femme est venue soutenir son mari au tribunal, c'est dire l'emprise de certains sur leur femme...


busted by Moonwalker....


----------



## peyret (12 Décembre 2017)

http://www.ledauphine.com/france-mo...-maison-car-elle-fait-de-l-ombre-a-sa-voisine


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2017)

Qui veut porter la culotte ?


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2017)

Le Figaro a dit:
			
		

> <...> l'entreprise est également présente en grande distribution avec la marque Athena (70 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires). *Celle-ci se diversifie de plus en plus dans la femme*, qui ne représente encore que 5% de ses ventes, mais progresse.
> <...>


Quel style éloquent !


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2017)

depuis que Jean est mort, le Figaro...


----------



## subsole (12 Décembre 2017)

stupéfiant !


----------



## usurp (13 Décembre 2017)

Joyeux Noël


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Joyeux Noël



Le lauréat du prix Emmanuel Macron 2017. Travailleur acharné, il saisit l’opportunité quand elle se présente, sans renoncer devant les contraintes administratives qu’un État obèse a dressé sur sa route.


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2017)

Tripadvisor, des conseils en or


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2017)

subsole a dit:


> stupéfiant !



je cite le médecin : _qu’il faudrait établir un QI minimum en dessous duquel les « neuneus », surnom qu’il donne aux personnes handicapées, n’auraient pas le droit de se reproduire « pour éviter à la société de les entretenir
_
je ne suis pas contre. Il faudra bien un jour prendre ce problème en compte. Dans le service ou je travaille, nous suivions un couple qui attendait son 12ème enfant. Le retrait de l'enfant était déjà programmé avant sa naissance, afin d'éviter les maltraitances. les autres enfants du couple étaient tous retiré...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2017)

Gravure sur foie


----------



## subsole (14 Décembre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> Gravure sur foie


Rembrandt signait lui aussi


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2017)

Une actrice menacée d'expulsion


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2017)

Fermeture du Beverley.

Ce pays devient de moins en moins amusant.


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2017)

Un futur centre d'accueil pour migrants ou réfugiés en France ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2017)

La sœur jumelle de la nouvelle miss France 2018 lui a fait une surprise...


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La sœur jumelle de la nouvelle miss France 2018 lui a fait une surprise...


Merciiiiiiii  mais c'est parfait tou ça ........


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2017)

Le vigile accroché sur 2 km au capot d'une voiture


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2017)

Sicile : un brancardier tuait des patients au profit des pompes funèbres


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Sicile : un brancardier tuait des patients au profit des pompes funèbres


J'ai visité la Sicile en septembre, c'est vrai que ça sent encore la mafia et que les incendies (bas côtés de routes, poubelles abandonnées) - voir un lien sur la même page - font peine.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2017)

Le téléphone volé sonne dans le caleçon de l’agresseur


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2017)

Ils sont cons ou ils sont très cons ?

J'ai beau ne pas croire en dieu, il me semble quand même que Noël est au départ la fête de la nativité, non ? (Oui, je sais, c'est une récup chrétienne des saturnales, m'enfin depuis le temps tout le monde a oublié).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2017)

La vie après la mort est impossible d’après un physicien


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> La vie après la mort est impossible d’après un physicien


Ah merde, j'ai promis à mes gosses que j'allais revenir les faire chier après ma mort.
Comment je fais maintenant, hein ?
Pour finir, s'ils tombent sur l'article de ce mec, je vais passer pour un charlot.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah merde, j'ai promis à mes gosses que j'allais revenir les faire chier après ma mort.
> Comment je fais maintenant, hein ?
> Pour finir, s'ils tombent sur l'article de ce mec, je vais passer pour un charlot.



Tu remarqueras néanmoins, il n’avance aucune preuve scientifique à l’appuis de sa théorie. Même son équation ne démontre rien car elle se limite au champ du connu. En fait, il affirme, comme un curé affirmera le contraire.


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu remarqueras néanmoins, il n’avance aucune preuve scientifique à l’appuis de sa théorie. Même son équation ne démontre rien car elle se limite au champ du connu. En fait, il affirme, comme un curé affirmera le contraire.



Je suis désolé, mais ce qu' il dit n' a pratiquement pas besoin de "preuve scientifique", parce que tout simplement , çà relève de l' évidence, la plus élémentaire.
Et qu'il n' y ait pas de vie après la mort, ce n' est pas une théorie, c' est un fait.

Bref...


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2017)

se marier (ou pas) avec 42 ans d'écart


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> se marier (ou pas) avec 42 ans d'écart


Mince alors!
Ma future femme n'est pas encore née


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais ce qu' il dit n' a pratiquement pas besoin de "preuve scientifique", parce que tout simplement , çà relève de l' évidence, la plus élémentaire.
> Et qu'il n' y ait pas de vie après la mort, ce n' est pas une théorie, c' est un fait.
> 
> Bref...


T’en reviens ? T’as vérifié ?

Les athées sont comme les croyants, ils ont foi en leur certitude.


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T’en reviens ? T’as vérifié ?



Inutile d' en revenir, personne n' en est jamais revenu.

Et "la vie après la mort", si tu manges du poulet ce soir, tu n'auras qu' a regarder s'il est toujours vivant....


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Inutile d' en revenir, personne n' en est jamais revenu.



Revenu d’où ?


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2017)

Revenu d' un pseudo "au-delà" infantile. (au delà de quoi d' ailleurs????)


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Revenu d' un pseudo "au-delà" infantile. (au delà de quoi d' ailleurs????)


T’as de drôles d’idées. Un peu comme un curé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Revenu d' un pseudo "au-delà" infantile. (au delà de quoi d' ailleurs????)



Sauf, croient-ils, dans une sorte d’état second, avec tunnel et tout le toutim (cf. NDE). 

En tout cas, en ce qui me concerne, mon opinion est faite : il n’y a pas de vie après la mort, sous quelque forme que ce soit.

Je pense que, au-delà de l’aspect moral que les religions peuvent y mettre, c’est un truc qu’on a inventé pour se rassurer, en se disant qu’il y a quelque chose après, qu’on y retrouvera ses proches,...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2017)

Moi, c’est encore plus simple : je n’ai aucune certitude et je m’en fous. Je verrais bien le moment venu, ou pas. En attendant, vos positions péremptoires me font bien marrer.


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2017)

Alors on est descendu chez Satan,
Et en bas c'était épatant.
_B. Vian_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi, c’est encore plus simple : je n’ai aucune certitude et je m’en fous. Je verrais bien le moment venu, ou pas. En attendant, vos positions péremptoires me font bien marrer.


Idem, il faudrait monter un club

De toute façon, on ne va jamais croire ce qui disent en être revenu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Idem, il faudrait monter un club
> 
> De toute façon, on ne va jamais croire ce qui disent en être revenu



Je les croirai le jour où ils pourront me démontrer qu’ils en sont réellement revenus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2017)

Ce qui est impossible à démontrer


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2017)

Vous n'avez pas vu Coco ?


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi, c’est encore plus simple : je n’ai aucune certitude et je m’en fous. Je verrais bien le moment venu, ou pas. En attendant, vos positions péremptoires me font bien marrer.



Je vais t' expliquer, et çà va être hyper simple.

Le siège de nos pensées, de notre mémoire, c' est le cerveau.
(çà, va??  tu suis juque là???? ou je dois ralentir???)

Quand tu meurs, globalement, tu as deux possibilités, sauf cas généralement accidentel (Mourir sur le sommet de l' Everest)
Tu es enterré, tu es incinéré.
Enterré, c' est la décomposition du corps, le pourrissement des tissus organique, dont le cerveau fait évidement partie. 
Incinéré, le corps est réduit en cendres.

Evidement, il ne subsiste rien ; et en terme de "penser", le cerveau, qu'il soit décomposé ou réduit en cendre, si je dois t' expliquer pourquoi çà ne fonctionne plus, là, on part d' hyper bas (!!!!!!)

Ou est ce que tu verrais de la "vie" là dedans ????????

c' est la simplicité évidente, on se demande meme en quoi çà devrait être expliqué (???!!!)


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2017)

MDR, et je suis toujours là, alors mort ou pas


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Je vais t' expliquer, et çà va être hyper simple.
> 
> Le siège de nos pensées, de notre mémoire, c' est le cerveau.
> (çà, va??  tu suis juque là???? ou je dois ralentir???)
> ...



T’as jamais vu _La nuit des morts vivants_ ?

Et si c’était ça la vérité ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2017)




----------



## boninmi (30 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Je vais t' expliquer, et çà va être hyper simple.
> 
> Le siège de nos pensées, de notre mémoire, c' est le cerveau.


As-tu déjà vécu une expérience de sortie hors du corps ?
Si oui, tu serais moins catégorique.
La question principale étant d'ailleurs plutôt celle du siège de la conscience.
Ceci étant, plutôt d'accord avec *Moonwalker*. Ces questions, la question de la mort, m'ont beaucoup préoccupé fut un temps. Quelque chose se produit peut-être en nous avec , justement, la maturation de la conscience. Ces questions disparaissent. Comme la vie après la mort ?


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2017)

Le siège de la conscience, c' est le cerveau.

"La sortie du corps"????? connais pas, je ne suis jamais sorti de mon corps. Ceci dit, il y a une drogue qui a les memes effets que les "NDE" , la kétamine.


----------



## boninmi (30 Décembre 2017)

patlek a dit:


> Le siège de la conscience, c' est le cerveau.


C'est une affirmation, cela n'a rien d'un fait scientifique. 



patlek a dit:


> "La sortie du corps"????? connais pas, je ne suis jamais sorti de mon corps.


Et bien essaie, et tu mettras peut-être quelques bémols à ton credo. La seule méthode scientifique, c'est l'expérimentation. Et il n'y a pas besoin de la moindre drogue pour ça.


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> La seule méthode scientifique, c'est l'expérimentation. Et il n'y a pas besoin de la moindre drogue pour ça.



Juste 5 ou 6 bouteilles de vin.


----------



## patlek (30 Décembre 2017)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est une affirmation, cela n'a rien d'un fait scientifique.



Jusqu' a nouvel ordre, le cerveau est le siège de nos pensées, net donc de notre "conscience".

Ce qui serait à démontrer, c' est que un support immatériel serait le siège de notre conscience. Et question démonstration de l' existence d'un support immatériel de la conscience: làon en est au zéro absolu. 0 complet.


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2017)

Mais qu'est-ce que la conscience ?
histoire de remettre 100 sous dans le bouzin. 

Dites les gars, pétez un coup, buvez-en deux, et bonne année !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Décembre 2017)

Sur un autre fil jpmiss parle de pignolage, là on atteint des sommets...


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sur un autre fil jpmiss parle de pignolage, là on atteint des sommets...


Et toi, t'es dans quel état ?

Moi je suis vivant, si jamais vous voulez savoir.


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2017)

La Provence: un singe appelle les pompiers:

"Samedi matin à Cormeilles-en-Parisis dans le Val-d'Oise, un singe magot, aussi connu sous le nom de Macaque de Barbarie, a été capturé par les pompiers a relayé Le Parisien. Le singe qui avait échappé à son propriétaire se trouvait en pleine rue et sautait de poteau en poteau. Il a rapidement été attrapé avant d'être confié à la Fondation de 30 Millions d'amis. "_C’est un habitant qui l’a vu déambuler, il était calme et n’avait pas l’air dangereux, il a tout de suite appelé les pompiers_", a condié Yannick Boëdec, maire (LR) de la commune. "


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2018)

À Météo France on a bien fêté le nouvel an...



​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2018)

Un string en cadeau avec la carte de vœux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2018)

Les cons, ça ose tout. C’est même à ça qu’on les reconnaît.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2018)

Condamné à rembourser à sa mère le coût de son éducation


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

On vie dans un monde merveilleux, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> On vie dans un monde merveilleux, non ?



Oui. C’est dingue.


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2018)

Un bug  givré


----------



## subsole (4 Janvier 2018)

La mienne est plus grosse que la tienne.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> La mienne est plus grosse que la tienne.


Ouais.
Au niveau de leur connerie, tous les deux, ils m'ont tout l'air d'être au coude à coude en tout cas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2018)

Pour ne pas faire «applaudir le meurtre d'une femme», Carmen ne meurt plus à l'opéra de Florence


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ne pas faire «applaudir le meurtre d'une femme», Carmen ne meurt plus à l'opéra de Florence



Ah, on est bien ! Ou pas...


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ne pas faire «applaudir le meurtre d'une femme», Carmen ne meurt plus à l'opéra de Florence





Himeji a dit:


> Ah, on est bien ! Ou pas...


Quelle folie !!!
Et ça va continuer...
"La Veuve Joyeuse" a de beaux jours devant elle (opérette).


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Janvier 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ne pas faire «applaudir le meurtre d'une femme», Carmen ne meurt plus à l'opéra de Florence


Émus par cette histoire, les ayants droit d'Hitchcock annoncent qu'ils veulent faire supprimer la scène de la douche dans "Psychose".
Les ayants droit du rideau de douche s'insurgent, c'était le seul moment de gloire de leur grand-père.


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2018)

Il paraitrait que les ayants droit du _papier cul,_ s'insurgent contre l'utilisation dégradante qui est faite de ce papier dans certains bas-fonds nommés toilettes.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2018)

J’ai vu tellement de saloperies perpétrées contre les œuvres lyriques que cela ne m’étonne même pas.

« démarche qui a trouvé un soutien en la personne d'Olivier Py »

Ce trou du cul, et c’est là son principal fait de gloire, ne pouvait manquer de mettre en avant sa connerie, toujours selon le principe d’Audiard.

Selon lui, la manière de traiter les personnages féminins dans certains opéras n'était «plus acceptable». 

Il faut donc arrêter immédiatement toutes les représentations de Puccini. Je n’ai jamais vu un tel ramassis de connes que dans ses œuvres, Tosca la première.

Je sens déjà tous les petits Jdanov de France et de Navarre frétiller dans les ministères et directions culturelles régionales.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2018)

Violences sexuelles aux Jeunesses communistes.

Non seulement on apprend qu'il y aurait encore des jeunes communistes mais qu'ils tentent de se reproduire.


----------



## Madalvée (6 Janvier 2018)

L'orthographe aussi tente de résister…


----------



## Le docteur (6 Janvier 2018)

Pas avec l’aide d’Apple, en tout cas.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Janvier 2018)

http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/21...nt-reduction-vitesse-80kmh-routes-secondaires

 http://www.europe1.fr/economie/exces-de-vitesse-qui-est-le-champion-du-gouvernement-2171385

Où l’on invoquerait bien Audiard aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)

Qui a siphonné la vodka ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2018)

Ils sabotent une chasse à courre... avec des croquettes pour chien


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils sabotent une chasse à courre... avec des croquettes pour chien


"L'animal devait être noyé dans un étang après avoir été poursuivi par les chiens de la meute"
C'est une blague ?
Le journaliste c'est laissé emporter par un excès de sensationnalisme, là non, hein ?
Je n'en crois pas mes oreilles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2018)

Aimez-vous les uns les autres.


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Aimez-vous les uns les autres.


Et moi qui pensais que les ''*voies''* du seigneur étaient impénétrables.


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Et moi qui pensais que les ''*voies''* du seigneur étaient impénétrables.


Que les voies du seigneur soient impénétrables n'implique pas que les anus des agneaux de dieu le soient également.
De plus, Dieu est Amour.
Et, si l'on en croit les dialogues du film de Catherine Breillat "À ma soeur":
Elle : "Dans le cul c'est dégueulasse"
Lui (avec l'accent italien) : "Ma non c'est pas dégoulasse, c'est oun prove d'amour"
Alors, dans le cul, non, c'est pas dégueulasse, c'est une preuve de Dieu.

PS : Par contre, je n'ai aucun argument pour justifier le fait que les joyeux fêtards queutards se soient aussi drogué.


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Que les voies du seigneur soient impénétrables n'implique pas que les anus des agneaux de dieu le soient également.
> De plus, Dieu est Amour.
> Et, si l'on en croit les dialogues du film de Catherine Breillat "À ma soeur":
> Elle : "Dans le cul c'est dégueulasse"
> ...


La fête du slip, dans les ordres, ça fait désordre, . 


lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : Par contre, je n'ai aucun argument pour justifier le fait que les joyeux fêtards queutards se soient aussi drogué.


Faut croire que braver "l'interdit", doit être encore plus émoustillant.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2018)

« Rome n’est plus Rome. Rome est devenue Babylone. »


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : Par contre, je n'ai aucun argument pour justifier le fait que les joyeux fêtards queutards se soient aussi drogué.



Ça doit être une façon de se rapprocher de Dieu.


----------



## usurp (8 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça doit être une façon de se rapprocher de Dieu.



Paradis artificiels et 7ème ciel, ils mettaient juste le maximum de chance de leur coté


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Aimez-vous les uns les autres.


D'une certaine manière, ça peut rassurer ceux qui pensent qu'aujourd'hui rien n'est comme avant.
En fait, certaines traditions se perpétuent, contre vents et marées...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Paradis artificiels et 7ème ciel, ils mettaient juste le maximum de chance de leur coté



Et ça doit être plus efficace que de chanter « Plus près de toi mon Dieu ».


----------



## usurp (8 Janvier 2018)

Risque de marée noire


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Risque de marée noire


Je ne pense pas.

Déjà, il s’agit de brut léger et puis il brûle.

Quand on pense au nombre de pétroliers qu’on a envoyé par le fond dans cette région au temps de la WWII et tout ce qui a explosé pendant le conflit Iran-Irak dans le Golfe Persique., ça relativise un peu. Même si ça n’est pas glop quand même.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2018)

Le français Selmer, leader mondial du saxophone, ouvre son capital


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2018)

République bannière


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> République bannière


Va donc, hé banane...


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2018)

La bonne blague


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Janvier 2018)

Trumperie sur la marchandise


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2018)

L'article est incomplet  Le F-52 existait _avant_ Call of Duty : un avion de ligne supersonique permettant de relier l'Europe à l'Australie sans escale, inventé par (Yann) Le Pennetier et Yves Chaland dans une BD (quasi) éponyme :






On voit très bien cet avion dans le portfolio F-52, créé dans le sillage de l'abum :





Je pense donc que Donald Trump, venant de relire cette très belle bande dessinée européenne (créée par des Français, gage de qualité), était encore tout à son bonheur de lecteur.


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2018)

Et, avant cela, il y a cette belle couverture de Science & Vie (vraie ou fausse, aucune idée...) :


----------



## patlek (12 Janvier 2018)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Trumperie sur la marchandise




Ben, moi je dis: Il est très très fort!!!, très très très fort!!!!!!!

Là, on comprend comment il est devenu milliardaire. Très très fort, vendre des trucs qui n' existent pas. Moi, je dis: "Chapeau bas!" 

(Et là, je m' incline. (Vraiment très très très très fort, ce trump!)


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Janvier 2018)

F52 ça peut être ça aussi !
https://www.aideaucodage.fr/cim-f52


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2018)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Trumperie sur la marchandise


Si ça peut dépanner, je sais faire de très beau avions en papier.


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2018)

Voiture, vole !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2018)

Fermez les écoutilles !...


----------



## subsole (15 Janvier 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Fermez les écoutilles !...


Faudrais que j'aère ma chambre


----------



## Berthold (15 Janvier 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Fermez les écoutilles !...


J'ai du mal à y croire. On dirait une mauvaise blague belge qu'on se racontait quand j'étais môme…


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2018)

ce qui me surprend le plus c'est qu'un sous marin puisse s'immerger sans contrôle que tout est fermé !


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> ce qui me surprend le plus c'est qu'un sous marin puisse s'immerger sans contrôle que tout est fermé !


Je me faisais la même remarque.
On est capable d'avoir un contrôle d'ouverture sur les fenêtres et les portes d'une maison, mais on est pas capable d'avoir des alertes sur un sous-marin ?
Ou alors, quoi ?
Y'a un type qu'a débranché le système parce que toutes ses lumières rouges clignotantes et ses bipbips ça le faisait chier pendant sa sieste ?
En cas de conflit, ils ont pas besoin d'ennemis. Sont capables de se saborder tout seul.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2018)

Poi(s)son mortel


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2018)

Les Françaises ont en moyenne une espérance de vie "à la naissance en 2017" de 85,3 ans tandis que pour les Français, elle est estimée à 79,5 ans.

Les féministes vont devoir lutter encore pour que l'espérance de vie des femmes devienne *égale* à celle des hommes.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2018)

Les françaises ont une espérance de vie plus importante que les français ?
Même en comptant la nombre de connards qui cognent leurs femmes jusqu'à les tuer ?
À moins que ça soit justement lié au fait qu'elles ne se laissent plus faire.


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2018)

Pour être les égales des hommes, les femmes devront perdre 5,8 années d'espérance de vie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Janvier 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les françaises ont une espérance de vie plus importante que les français ?
> Même en comptant la nombre de connards qui cognent leurs femmes jusqu'à les tuer ?
> À moins que ça soit justement lié au fait qu'elles ne se laissent plus faire.



Simplement parce qu’il y a plus de c** qui prennent des risque insensés...
Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi rémunérer moins cher les femmes qui réfléchissent plus ?


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi rémunérer moins cher les femmes qui réfléchissent plus ?


Facile.
Y a des mecs qui t'expliquent ça très bien à la télé.
D'abord t'as le fait que c'est l'homme qui rapporte la bouffe à la maison. Tant que la femme gagnera moins que lui, elle rapportera moins de bouffe et l'homme restera le chef de famille. Ça semble très important pour l'homme d'avoir l'impression qu'il a la plus grosse.
Puis, la femme est avant tout une mère, elle laissera tout tomber pour aller s'occuper de son gosse malade. Niveau productivité ça casse le rythme. Semblerait que l'homme, lui, n'en ai rien a foutre de ses gosses.
Et enfin, la femme a ses règles une fois par mois. Donc un fois par mois elle n'est pas à 100% de ses capacités. Alors que l'homme, lui, il reste à 100% même s'il s'est enfilé un bouteille de pinard à midi, même s'il ne pense toute la journée qu'à se taper la petite nouvelle de la compta.
Je ne fais que rapporter ce que j'ai entendu dire à droite à gauche. Ceci ne constitue pas mon avis sur la question.
Je suis comme pas mal de monde, si je trouve inconcevable que la femme soit moins payée que l'homme, je ne milite pas pour autant.


----------



## usurp (17 Janvier 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> ...
> Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi rémunérer moins cher les femmes qui réfléchissent plus ?



Parce qu'elles bénéficieront de 5,8 années de retraite de plus que les hommes?


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Parce qu'elles bénéficieront de 5,8 années de retraite de plus que les hommes?


Oh punaise, heureusement qu'elles n'ont pas une espérance de vie de 20 ans supérieure à celle des hommes.
Selon cet article récent, elles touchent actuellement 18,6% de salaire en moins, pour une espérance de vie de 7% supérieure.
Si je ne me suis pas gourer dans mes calculs, pour une espérance de vie supérieure de 32% (+20 ans), ça devrait faire un salaire amputé de 85%.
Là c'est flippant.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2018)

L'aéroport de ND des Landes, c'est fini...  Enfin. T'façon dans 30 ans y a plus de pétrole...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2018)

C'est chez moi. Un village magnifique avec vue sur la vallée franco-suisse. Malheureusement il y a des cons partout...


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est chez moi. Un village magnifique avec vue sur la vallée franco-suisse. Malheureusement il y a des cons partout...


 La Mairie devrait acheter des casques de goal de hockey sur glace, à ses autres administrés avant la sortie du furieux.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2018)

Epidémie subite en Russie


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Epidémie subite en Russie


Cette satanée grippe...


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2018)

Toujours dans le Doubs ! le NewYork Times fait un long article sur l'horlogerie de Besançon.


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2018)

LUXURY DUBLIN HOTEL BANS ALL SOCIAL MEDIA INFLUENCERS

Ahah, c'est tellement bien fait pour elle !
Et faire une petite video apres coup pour expliquer a quelle point elle est stupide, c'est magique (mais je n'ai regarde que l'extrait).



> The sense of entitlement is just too strong in the blogging community [...] after one of your members was not granted her request for a freebie.
> 
> [...]
> 
> P.S. Perhaps if you went out and got real jobs you’d be able to pay for goods and services like everybody else. Just a thought!





Ca me rappelle un type sur MacG qui appelait au crowd funding pour qu'on lui paye ses vacances parce qu'il prenait de belles photos. L'argent que je gagne, je le met dans mes propres vacances, pas celles des autres


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2018)

flotow a dit:


> LUXURY DUBLIN HOTEL BANS ALL SOCIAL MEDIA INFLUENCERS


Prouuuttt  tellement insignifiant et con, inutile de faire la promo de ce non événement


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Prouuuttt  tellement insignifiant et con, inutile de faire la promo de ce non événement



C'est quand meme un vrai business pour quelques privilegies qui apparemment n'ont pas/plus les pieds sur terre. Note que ca marche aussi a l'inverse, avec les marques qui fournissent des produits pour avoir des commentaires utlra positifs.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est un non evenement, mais ca montre bien l'etat d'esprit de certains. Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quand meme un vrai business pour quelques privilegies qui apparemment n'ont pas/plus les pieds sur terre. Note que ca marche aussi a l'inverse, avec les marques qui fournissent des produits pour avoir des commentaires utlra positifs.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est un non evenement, mais ca montre bien l'etat d'esprit de certains. Ni plus, ni moins.


C'est simplement un prolongement sur un Internet de pratiques déjà courantes bien avant dans la presse (on peine parfois à distinguer le rédactionnel de la publicité, sans oublier le publi-reportage, entre les deux) ou l'édition (par exemple les guides de voyage).


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2018)

grrr le par-feu du boulot me bloque le site. j'irai ce soir


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2018)

Excellente réponse de l’Hôtel.


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> grrr le par-feu du boulot me bloque le site. j'irai ce soir



Change de taf !


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2018)

bompi a dit:


> C'est simplement un prolongement sur un Internet de pratiques déjà courantes bien avant dans la presse (on peine parfois à distinguer le rédactionnel de la publicité, sans oublier le publi-reportage, entre les deux) ou l'édition (par exemple les guides de voyage).



Ce n'est pas fait contre remuneration ce genre de chose ?
Genre je t'invites (ou tu me fais un petit prix) et tu me fais un papier ?
Et ca peut aussi etre agreable a lire (belles photos, texte agreable a lire).

Par moment, il y a des articles sur le NYT qui ressemblent/sont(?) de tres beaux publi-reportages.
Ca n'enleve rien a leur qualite.
Mais c'est aussi du travail.

Je ne sais pas si tu as lu la demande qu'elle avait faite, mais moi j'ai compris ca comme "on vient en vacances et on aimerai un logement de luxe gratuit. en echange on sera sympa, on postera trois photos et deux videos car on est connu sur les reseaux sociaux".


Pour les guides de voyages, je suis toujours sceptique vis a vis des adresses qui y sont donnees. Je ne suis pas tres bon client (mais j'achete quand meme pour d'autres informations)


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2018)

Il y en a qui commencent fort l’année.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...-pekin-et-moscou-contre-washington-mattis.php


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2018)

Un peu de clairvoyance ?...

J'espère que le lien fonctionne, je l'ai piqué sur FB


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un peu de clairvoyance ?...
> 
> J'espère que le lien fonctionne, je l'ai piqué sur FB



Native American Testimony 
Livre absolument passionnant à lire !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Native American Testimony
> Livre absolument passionnant à lire !



Désolé mais je ne suis pas fluent in glaouche reading


----------



## usurp (22 Janvier 2018)

Les bus d'Apple font les frais de la gentrification


----------



## flotow (22 Janvier 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Désolé mais je ne suis pas fluent in glaouche reading



Dommage


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Les bus d'Apple font les frais de la gentrification



Quel bande de con


----------



## subsole (23 Janvier 2018)

Pourvu que l'on retrouve le neurone


----------



## usurp (23 Janvier 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Pourvu que l'on retrouve le neurone



Tu te moques, en faisant une généralité sur les footballeurs. C'est pas gentil !
Surtout concernant Mbappé, qui s'exprime bien plus intelligemment que beaucoup de jeune de sa génération.


----------



## peyret (23 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Mbappé, qui s'exprime bien plus intelligemment que beaucoup de jeune de sa génération.



.... parce qu'il a *2* neurones


----------



## subsole (23 Janvier 2018)

C'est pas de la soupe c'est du rata, c'est pas de la merde mais ça viendra.


----------



## patlek (23 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Surtout concernant Mbappé, qui s'exprime bien plus intelligemment que beaucoup de jeune de sa génération.



Moi, je connais pas les jeunes de sa génération, parce que c' est la routourne.


----------



## usurp (24 Janvier 2018)

Faut-il pas être con ?
Il a quand même de bonnes dents ! Mais aurait pu toutes les perdre


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2018)

Si très con.

_"Le Taiwan News rapporte aussi que la boutique dans laquelle ce client a fait changer sa batterie est pleine de « produits contrefaits ». L’homme de la vidéo a donc voulu vérifier s’il allait payer pour un produit de qualité ou non."
_
Franchement c'est le moyen âge, à cette époque, on croquait à pleine dents dans la pièce de monaie afin de voir si elle n'était pas fausse


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2018)

@Toum'aï : on ne laisse pas trainer ses affaires comme ca !!


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2018)

flotow a dit:


> @Toum'aï : on ne laisse pas trainer ses affaires comme ca !!



Je viens de les recompter, j'ai bien tous mes os...  Mais n'oublie-pas mon ' qui me distingue de mon lointain ancêtre


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2018)

On voit de ces titres dans les actus

Je vois surtout qu'appeul et ses 40% de marge sur les app est petit joueur.


----------



## usurp (25 Janvier 2018)

Ce matin, un lapin chien à tué un chasseur


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2018)

Un chasseur sachant chasser sans son chien...


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2018)

La chasse à l'homme, le chien voulait certainement  accrocher un trophée sur sa niche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Ce matin, un lapin chien à tué un chasseur



Il paraît qu'il était "sobre" ... ... en Russie ?????  ...


----------



## Berthold (25 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Ce matin, un lapin chien à tué un chasseur


 Medor m'a tuer…


----------



## usurp (26 Janvier 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il paraît qu'il était "sobre" ... ... en Russie ?????  ...



C'est pour ça que c'était bien précisé ! Il n'était pas dans son état normal, ça ne pouvait finir qu'en accident ! 
(c'est un trait d'humour stupide hein, n'allez pas créer un #ballancetonanti-russe pour ça)


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2018)

Tricheurs !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tricheurs !


J'étais loin de m'imaginer que l'on faisait des concours de beauté de chamelles.
Les bras m'en tombent.
Mais je pense que ce qui m’abasourdit le plus c'est que le propriétaire de la gagnante reçoit  un prix de 31,8 millions de dollars.
Rien que pour ça je serais prêt à me déguiser en chamelle super sexy (à condition que je ne risque que l'exclusion du concours pour avoir triché - non parce que j'ai cru comprendre que dans ce pays ils ont des sentences de justice pour le moins expéditives).


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'étais loin de m'imaginer que l'on faisait des concours de beauté de chamelles.
> Les bras m'en tombent.



Tu ignores donc qu'en France on fait le concours du plus beau taureau ?
Je suppute que certains ont les roustons gonflés au Botox® chez nous c'est le critère de choix...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2018)

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/medias/y-a-t-il-des-librairies-au-nigeria_1979774.html

La justification de la question est encore pire que la question.

La journaliste (sic) de France Culture (re-sic) dont L’Express a la pudeur de ne pas donner le nom est Caroline Broué.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2018)

Kusai ! Kusai !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Janvier 2018)

maintenant on gaze les singes
j'ai bien lu tout l'article et regardé la vidéo, l'écrivaine en question ne dit pas si il y a des libraires au Nigéria ni combien il y en a.

Le souci c'est que dès qu'on pose une question de ce type on se fait taxer de raciste, ce qui coupe court à toute discussion.


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2018)

Quelques adresses de librairies.


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2018)

Les satellites espions, c'est dépassé.


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Janvier 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Quelques adresses de librairies.


Donc, visiblement, il y a des librairies au Nigeria.



Romuald a dit:


> Les satellites espions, c'est dépassé.


Et ça voudrait dire qu'il y a des salles de fitness en Syrie, en Afghanistan et en Irak ?

Merde alors, mais alors quoi ?
Il y a les mêmes choses que chez nous ?
Malgré tout ce qu'on veut nous faire croire, les gens qui n'ont pas la même couleur de peau que nous ne seraient pas plus sous développés que nous ?
Impossible.
Ça foutrait en l'air toute nos croyances d'européen supérieur.


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2018)

Disneyland lance un nouveau concept le  Disneyland gore


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2018)

Les vers, c’est pas le pied.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Février 2018)

Encore une nuisible qui débarrasse le plancher :
http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/sylvi...ieur-des-programmes-31-01-2018-2191105_23.php


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2018)

L’hôtel où tout se range tout seul


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2018)

3 astuces pour ne pas se faire flasher par les radars


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2018)

Qu'en pensent nos féministes ?


----------



## subsole (2 Février 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Qu'en pensent nos féministes ?


Des Femen ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2018)

Mamie selfies


----------



## subsole (2 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Mamie selfies


Ce ne sont pas des selfies ^^


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Qu'en pensent nos féministes ?


Lesquelles ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2018)

Pas si bête.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2018)

le père est le grand père, il est aussi le papa et le mari...


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2018)

Une histoire de curé et de Prêtre.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> le père est le grand père, il est aussi le papa et le mari...


On peut me traiter de psycho rigide, il n'empêche que je trouve cela particulièrement infecte.


----------



## Berthold (6 Février 2018)

(Non rien)



Os court les modos, comment on vire son propre message quand on se rend compte de son inutilité ?


----------



## flotow (6 Février 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> (Non rien)
> 
> 
> 
> Os court les modos, comment on vire son propre message quand on se rend compte de son inutilité ?



je viens de signaler ton message, avec comme raison rapportee : "message completement inutile"



tu peux donc en faire de meme avec le mien, histoire que nous disparaissions ensemble.

c'est presque de l'art effemere, car seuls ceux qui seront la avant la suppression pourront le voir


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> (Non rien)
> 
> Os court les modos, comment on vire son propre message quand on se rend compte de son inutilité ?


Impossible, tout membre peut éditer son propre message pendant une heure après sa création, ensuite ce n'est plus possible. Donc, il faut assumer ses réponses _(conneries)_.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2018)

Moi j'ai honte de la faute d'orthographe sur mon dernier message. Je suis content que nous soyons passé sur une autre page. Confondre et _et_ est... 


Et pour pas poster pour rien :

Les frites MacDo font pousser les cheveux


----------



## flotow (6 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Impossible, tout membre peut éditer son propre message pendant une heure après sa création, ensuite ce n'est plus possible. Donc, il faut assumer ses réponses _(conneries)_.


je crois que la question portait sur comment supprimer son message


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2018)

T’as qu’à dire que c’est la faute au correcteur orthographique de Safari.


----------



## flotow (6 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T’as qu’à dire que c’est la faute au correcteur orthographique de Safari.


ou ouvrir un fil pour dire que ta touche 's' ne fonctionne pas a chaque coup


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ou ouvrir un fil pour dire que ta touche 's' ne fonctionne pas a chaque coup


Idem, pour le _à <=_ accentué ?


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2018)

flotow a dit:


> je crois que la question portait sur comment supprimer son message


Mais si, mais si, j'avais bien compris, un membre peut éditer son dernier message pendant une heure, mais ne peut pas le supprimer.


----------



## flotow (6 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Idem, pour le _à <=_ accentué ?



Ca depend du clavier que j'utilise...
La journee, en semaine, y'a greve des cedilles et des accents parce que je suis 1) sur windows et 2) sur un clavier US et que j'evite de rajouter de la complexite avec les systemes de corrections dans plusieurs langues

Clique sur j'aime si ca repond a ta question 

En fait, ca va meme un peu plus loin que ca. pour taper en anglais au bureau, c'est parfait sur le clavier US (et donc je garde le clavier US pour taper francais), mais chez moi je tape anglais sur mon clavier mac en francais car sinon je permute les touches avec deux mots et cq ressemble q rien 
Le truc, c'est que le clavier francais permet de taper anglais sans soucis, alors que le clavier US pour taper francais...


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2018)

...tu le passes en US-Intl et ça marche très bien, tant sous Windows que macOS. 

Je vous propose de passer à autre chose...


----------



## flotow (6 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> ...tu le passes en US-Intl et ça marche très bien, tant sous Windows que macOS.
> 
> Je vous propose de passer à autre chose...



Äh, merci Bompi !
Je suis pas habitué à Alt-Gr, mais je devrais réussir à m'y faire !
Par contre, ça ne ressemble plus à ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur mon clavier 

Jé vóús répásse lé mäín.


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> ...tu le passes en US-Intl et ça marche très bien, tant sous Windows que macOS.
> 
> Je vous propose de passer à autre chose...


Bien quoi, c'est de l'actualité aussi 
Bon, je sors ...


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Février 2018)

J'ai, moi, un problème avec mon correcteur orthographique cérébral, alors si d'aventure vous voyez une faute c'est très certainement à cause de ça ou de mon clavier (à moins que, tel que le chantait Gavroche, ça soit la faute à Voltaire ou à Rousseau).



Powerdom a dit:


> Les frites MacDo font pousser les cheveux


Selon l'article, ces frites ne se contentent pas de faire pousser les cheveux, elles ont aussi une action régénérative.
J'aurais préféré apprendre que cette vertu se cachait dans un verre de Nuit St Georges, question de goût, mais je suppose qu'on ne peut pas tout avoir. Parce que bon, tout de même, les frites de chez macdo, hein...


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2018)

Hypocondriaques, c'est pour vous.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2018)

MNR : un triptyque de la crucifixion restitué


----------



## Le docteur (10 Février 2018)

Oui, mais si j'ai bien compris les frites, il ne faut pas les manger mais se les étaler sur le crâne (voire saucer le fond de plat avec la tête).


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2018)

Quand on fait caca, on tire la chasse et tout disparaît...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand on fait caca, on tire la chasse et tout disparaît...



Y aurait-il un triangle des Bermudes en région parisienne ?


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand on fait caca, on tire la chasse et tout disparaît...


Non, pas de triangle des bermudes , c'est un casse évidemment, surement ceux qui ont fait le fourgon blindé en Suisse.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Non, pas de triangle des bermudes , c'est un casse évidemment, surement ceux qui ont fait le fourgon blindé en Suisse.



Un gang ?


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Février 2018)

C'est le doc qu'a tout raflé.
Il prépare un nouveau retour vers le futur et il a besoin de beaucoup de puissance.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Février 2018)

Nan, c'est pas ce doc-là. 
Les chiottes du Tardis sont plus grande à l'intérieur... J'ai vu un tas traîner, voilà quoi. 
J'aime bien rendre service.


----------



## usurp (12 Février 2018)

Un remède contre l'alcoolisme ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2018)

la chanson de nos 15 ans

inception inside


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Un remède contre l'alcoolisme ?


À partir du troisième j'étais trop bourré pour n'en resservir un. 

Ça c'est pour Annie 
_"Les chercheurs à l’origine de cette innovation travaillent également sur une sucette digitale capable d’envoyer différents types de pulsions électriques pour autant de goûts différents."_


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2018)

Un peu de courtoisie


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Février 2018)

Darwin awards : http://sante.lefigaro.fr/article/un-mort-en-nouvelle-aquitaine-a-la-suite-de-l-epidemie-de-rougeole/


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Février 2018)

Quand quelqu’un se décidera-t-il à faire interner cette folle ?
https://www.nouvelobs.com/societe/2...homme-sur-deux-ou-trois-est-un-agresseur.html


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2018)

'Tention, tu l'agresses, la...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Février 2018)

En mode vibreur ?


----------



## usurp (16 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand quelqu’un se décidera-t-il à faire interner cette folle ?
> https://www.nouvelobs.com/societe/2...homme-sur-deux-ou-trois-est-un-agresseur.html



Alors là vraiment Moon tu exagères : vu que le simple fait de proposer à quelqu'une de boire un verre est considéré de nos jours comme une agression, alors oui, nous (les hommes) sommes (ou avons été) quasiment tous des agresseurs pervers.
Ayant pris quelques vestes dans ma jeunesse, je crois que vais demander à me faire incarcérer d'ailleurs.(en réalité, ayant toujours été d'une grande timidité avec les femmes, je ne sais pas vraiment qui était le plus affecté par ces tentatives de "drague" infructueuses )


----------



## usurp (16 Février 2018)

Fini les troisièmes mi-temps. 

"Quand on perd, on ne sort pas. Et on ne se bourre pas la gueule." : si tu gagnes par contre tout est permis ?

Fuck à tout ces bien-pensant. Y en a vraiment marre de tout ces moralistes de merde.


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Février 2018)

Le Riric, il a pas une tête d'abstinent


----------



## patlek (16 Février 2018)

Johnny, le retour de la revanche VI

http://www.liberation.fr/france/2018/02/14/laeticia-hallyday-ange-ou-demon-de-johnny_1629691


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Février 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Fini les troisièmes mi-temps.
> 
> "Quand on perd, on ne sort pas. Et on ne se bourre pas la gueule." : si tu gagnes par contre tout est permis ?
> 
> Fuck à tout ces bien-pensant. Y en a vraiment marre de tout ces moralistes de merde.



La professionnalisation du Rugby a signé sa mort dans tout ce qui faisait son sel. Il n’est plus très loin de devenir aussi triste que le Football-business.


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La professionnalisation du Rugby a signé sa mort dans tout ce qui faisait son sel. Il n’est plus très loin de devenir aussi triste que le Football-business.


Avec des trois-quarts batis comme des avants, et des avants qui courent aussi vite que des trois-quarts.
et tout le monde qui ne sait plus avancer que sur le mode 'je percute et je fais la passe si je peux'


----------



## boninmi (17 Février 2018)

Objets suspendus non identifiés.


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Objets suspendus non identifiés.


Bin quoi ? 
C'est la fête du slip


----------



## boninmi (17 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Bin quoi ?
> C'est la fête du slip


C'est *Jura39 *qui se vante


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Février 2018)

Tant qu’ils sont propres.


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2018)

C'était bien lui.


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2018)

Tesla jacking


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Tesla jacking


Pas de mot de passe ? En 2017 ? 
Ils doivent bien avoir un CSO (ou un RSSI), quand même ? Sinon, je postule...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2018)

quand tu n'as pas d'amis...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2018)

apprendre word à ses élèves sans ordinateur

je retourne me coucher après ces deux post matinaux


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> apprendre word à ses élèves sans ordinateur


Faut avoir la foi.


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Faut avoir la foi.


Au moins, tu n'as pas d'erreurs !


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> quand tu n'as pas d'amis...


et que tu es Marocain. 



Powerdom a dit:


> apprendre word à ses élèves sans ordinateur
> 
> je retourne me coucher après ces deux post matinaux


ou Ghanéen.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> apprendre word à ses élèves sans ordinateur



C’est scandaleux cette promotion d’un logiciel privateur.

En plus, il n’a pas la licence. C’est du piratage.

Il pouvait pas dessiner l’interface de LibreOffice ? 

Déjà, il aurait économisé sur la couleur…


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> quand tu n'as pas d'amis...


"_C’était une personne très discrète, qui ne parlait pas"._
Ah pis là, il risquera plus d'importuner quiconque avec ses bavardages.
Nous avons certainement bien trop à pas faire pour avoir, en plus, à nous inquiéter de ceux qui vivent de l'autre côté de la cloison.


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> quand tu n'as pas d'amis...


Idem, pour certains 'sans amis' Egyptiens. ils ont été retrouvés des milliers d'années plus tard sous des tas de pierres de forme pyramidale.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Idem, pour certains 'sans amis' Egyptiens. ils ont été retrouvés des milliers d'années plus tard sous des tas de pierres de forme pyramidale.


Et pour ajouter au sordide, ceux-là on les a d'abord pillés puis exposés dans des musées, pour finir.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et pour ajouter au sordide, ceux-là on les a d'abord pillés puis exposés dans des musées, pour finir.


Au moins maintenant on s’inquiète d’eux, on les visite.


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2018)

Encore un record battu... non, tous les records sont battus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Encore un record battu... non, tous les records sont battus !



Pardon mais...


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Pardon mais...


Pas mieux.


----------



## flotow (25 Février 2018)

Et pourtant qu'est-ce que l'on y mange bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Février 2018)

La sécurité, c'est l'affaire de tous


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2018)

il s'en mord un doigt


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> il s'en mord un doigt


Voilà un article bien venu qui va me permettre de dire à ma gamine que non, on ne va pas chez McDo.
Manque plus qu'un article bien dégueu chez les deux autres et on sera bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2018)

La promotion du viol sur mineur à Libération.


----------



## usurp (28 Février 2018)

Pendant que certain tergiverse chez nous sur l'age du consentement sexuel, d'autre ne se pose pas de problème sur l'age pour être martyr


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2018)

Facebook hait la « nudité » : http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-int...venus-paleolithique-28-02-2018-2198590_47.php

C’est sans doute ce qui m’exaspère le plus chez les ricains : cette pudibonderie hypocrite et leur prétention à vouloir l’imposer à tous.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Pendant que certain tergiverse chez nous sur l'age du consentement sexuel, d'autre ne se pose pas de problème sur l'age pour être martyr


Ah! Erdogan...

Voilà un homme d’État comme je les aime... chez les autres.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Facebook hait la « nudité » : http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-int...venus-paleolithique-28-02-2018-2198590_47.php
> 
> C’est sans doute ce qui m’exaspère le plus chez les ricains : cette pudibonderie hypocrite et leur prétention à vouloir l’imposer à tous.



Et dans un cas comme celui-là, ça fait plus que friser le ridicule.


----------



## boninmi (28 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Facebook hait la « nudité » : http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-int...venus-paleolithique-28-02-2018-2198590_47.php
> 
> C’est sans doute ce qui m’exaspère le plus chez les ricains : cette pudibonderie hypocrite et leur prétention à vouloir l’imposer à tous.


C'est parce qu'il ne veulent pas être traités de fesse de bouc. On peut faire un effort pour les comprendre.


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Facebook hait la « nudité » : http://www.lepoint.fr/high-tech-int...venus-paleolithique-28-02-2018-2198590_47.php
> C’est sans doute ce qui m’exaspère le plus chez les ricains : cette pudibonderie hypocrite et leur prétention à vouloir l’imposer à tous.


"... chez les ricains..." en français "_les_" signifie "_tous les_", mais le lecteur sait faire la part des choses si nécessaire. Quelqu'un a-t-il plus de détails sur la publication censurée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2018)

_


loustic a dit:



			"... chez les ricains..." en français "les" signifie "tous les", mais le lecteur sait faire la part des choses si nécessaire.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Les_ n’a jamais signifié _tous les_. Sinon on n’aurait pas besoin de _tous_. Le français connait plusieurs degrés. _Les_ a ici un caractère général, imprécis, mais pas absolu.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il plus de détails sur la publication censurée ?


L’article original chez The Art Newspaper.
https://www.theartnewspaper.com/new...s-30-000-year-old-nude-statue-as-pornographic


----------



## usurp (1 Mars 2018)

Et la solution de Trump serai de tous les armer ?


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mars 2018)

Ah ben, y a un peu de changement.
D'habitude ce sont les élèves qui défouraillent.
Blague à part, quoique.
Armer ceux qui ne le sont pas pour se protéger de ceux qui le sont déjà, c'est aussi une manière de voir les choses.

Qu'il est long le chemin, qu'il est long.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2018)

S’il n’y avait que Trump...

"Aux États-Unis, une Église extrémiste bénit les armes automatiques de ses fidèles" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/photos/2018/...nit-les-armes-automatiques-de-ses-fideles.php


----------



## flotow (1 Mars 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Qu'il est long le chemin, qu'il est long.



Les armes raccourcissent le chemin de ceux qui marchent dessus...


----------



## usurp (1 Mars 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> ...
> Armer ceux qui ne le sont pas pour se protéger de ceux qui le sont déjà, c'est aussi une manière de voir les choses.
> 
> Qu'il est long le chemin, qu'il est long.



Oui, 2 visions diamétralement opposées, désarmer tout le monde ou armer tout le monde.
Dans son discourt il défendait l'idée que se n'était pas les armes le problème mais plutôt la santé mentale. Hors dans nos sociétés viciées on se rend compte que cette santé mentale est de plus en plus "fragile" et les pétages de plomb, autour de nous, fréquents. Donc le principe de précaution prévaut pour moi : pas d'arme.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> S’il n’y avait que Trump...
> 
> "Aux États-Unis, une Église extrémiste bénit les armes automatiques de ses fidèles" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/photos/2018/...nit-les-armes-automatiques-de-ses-fideles.php



Le titre est faux.

Dans le corps de l’article on apprend qu’il s’agit de semi-automatiques AR-15.

Et pour cause : les armes automatiques sont quasi interdites à la vente aux particuliers aux États-Unis. Il faut une autorisation spéciale pour en posséder.

Ah! Toutes les conneries que j’entends et je lis sur les armes aux U.S.A. ces derniers jours dans la presse française qui reprend sans jamais les vérifier déblatérations politiques des anti-armes.


https://frenchdistrict.com/articles/avoir-une-arme-aux-etats-unis/


Trump. Trump. Trump.

Cela fait à peine un an et demi qu’il est à la maison blanche. Avant lui, un type soi-disant pour le contrôle des armes s’y est maintenu huit années.

Qu’a-t-il fait ? Des discours.

Qu’a fait son administration ? Elle a distribué des armes AUTOMATIQUES aux cartels de la drogue mexicains.

Il n’était pas rare dans les années Obama de voir son portrait dans les armureries aux U.S.A. : vendeur de l’année.


Foutez vous bien ça dans le crâne, petits français :

– la législation des armes aux États-Unis est principalement du ressort des États et pas du gouvernement Fédéral ;
– la plupart des tueurs dans ces tueries de masse étaient déjà en infraction avec la législation de leur propre État, qu’elle soit plus ou moins restrictive n’y changeait rien ;
– aucun tueur de masse n’est jusqu’à présent membre actif de la N.R.A. ni même passé par cette organisation populaire ;
– le responsable politique de ce qu’il s’est passé en Floride est LE GOUVERNEUR DE FLORIDE pas Donald Trump.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il plus de détails sur la publication censurée ?



La réponse de Facebook : http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...ue-censuree-sur-facebook_5264174_4408996.html

Facebook a souligné jeudi que sa _« politique en matière de publicité ne permet pas la nudité ou la nudité suggérée »_.

« Nudité suggérée ». Voilà un concept qui peut nous emmener loin. Imaginez… elles sont toutes à poils sous la burka.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mars 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Nudité suggérée ». Voilà un concept qui peut nous emmener loin. Imaginez… elles sont toutes à poils sous la burka.



Moi-même, je n'hésite pas à le dire, je suis entièrement nu sous mes vêtements.


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi-même, je n'hésite pas à le dire, je suis entièrement nu sous mes vêtements.


À cette annonce, je viens de vomir tout mon petit déjeuner


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi-même, je n'hésite pas à le dire, je suis entièrement nu sous mes vêtements.





subsole a dit:


> À cette annonce, je viens de vomir tout mon petit déjeuner



Moi, je demande à voir


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Le caddie motorisé


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le caddie motorisé


"prototype inutile numéro 001"
J'adoooooore cet altiligérien (et en plus, vlan, j'apprends un nouveau mot et, dans la foulée, je l'utilise - pas de déchet).
J'admire.
Bravo.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2018)

une amende salée dans le métro Parisien


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le caddie motorisé




gaston Lagaffe avait déjà inventé la valise électrique, mais les batteries prenaient tellement de place qu'il ne pouvait y ranger qu'une brosse a dent et son dentifrice


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2018)

_


Powerdom a dit:



une amende salée dans le métro Parisien
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

La RATP précise enfin que « les verbalisations pour utilisation d’un sens interdit sont peu nombreuses et ont pour but la sécurité des voyageurs »_.
Donc, totalement inefficace, cherchez l'erreur.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2018)

des préservatifs trop petit


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mars 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> des préservatifs trop petit


Que faut-il comprendre ?
Il y aurait une différence entre le standard masculin chinois et le standard masculin africain ?

Je vais tout de même vérifier que mes capotes ne sont pas fabriquées en Chine. Je risquerais de mal le vivre, je les trouve un peu grandes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2018)

Service personnalisé : http://www.rfi.fr/asie-pacifique/20...re-laisse-une-gare-ouverte-une-seule-lyceenne


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Service personnalisé



Une adresse où envoyer le lien...


----------



## usurp (9 Mars 2018)

Et voila où ça mène, cette "guerre" contre les hommes


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2018)

ah Ces belges !!


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> ah Ces belges !!


C'est vrai que c'est de suite suspect un mec qui demande sa route.
Premièrement parce qu'un homme c'est JAMAIS perdu (moi même je ne suis jamais perdu, je "dégourdis" la voiture).
Deuxièmement, à l'heure où on a tous des gps dans les téléphones...


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2018)

Si tu n'as pas le temps ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2018)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle !!!!!! 

Personnellement, Damso est à la musique ce qu'une niche de chien en plastoc est au Taj Mahal ! 

http://rmcsport.bfmtv.com/football/...tera-pas-l-hymne-de-sa-selection-1392187.html


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2018)

Les Français champions du temps passé à table


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les Français champions du temps passé à table


Et quand on est à table, on parle des bonnes choses que l'on cuisinera la prochaine fois...


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2018)

Five people die in NYC helicopter crash, but the pilot survives



J'ai trouvé en français :
http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...tere-dans-l-east-river-12-03-2018-7603509.php


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2018)

Je ne savais pas que j'étais sur un forum anglophone.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...tere-dans-l-east-river-12-03-2018-7603509.php



Ça me rappelle en juillet 81 je faisais Penzance les îles Scilly à la voile avec trois amis. Nous avons été survolé par un transport hélico banane anglais qui faisait la liaison passagers entre l'Angleterre et les îles. Nous y sommes arrivés le lendemain où tout le monde tirait une tronche à faire peur. Il ne nous a pas fallu longtemps pour comprendre que l'hélico s'est crashé en mer, qu'on est passé pas loin la nuit mais pas vu l'ombre d'un secours. Bilan 20 morts...


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2018)

Aux Etats-Unis, un décès sur six serait attribuable à une exposition au plomb

J'ai peur de comprendre


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Aux Etats-Unis, un décès sur six serait attribuable à une exposition au plomb
> 
> J'ai peur de comprendre


Quand tu prends un balle dans le buffet t'es comptabilisé dans les décès attribuables au plomb ?

Sinon, j'ai raison de comprendre que 70% des décès mondiaux annuels attribuables au plomb se trouvent aux States quand je lis "...les expositions environnementales au plomb contribuent à plus de 400 000 décès par an aux Etats-Unis. Par comparaison, l'étude annuelle sur le fardeau mondial des maladies pour 2015 évaluait à 558 000 décès au niveau mondial la mortalité attribuable au plomb..." ?
Sont forts ces ricains, vont finir par être number one partout.


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2018)

* # Dénonce ta truie*​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2018)

Il mise 2 centimes et gagne 75 000 €


----------



## usurp (16 Mars 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Après l'Ascenseur (1983), l'Escalator !



Et maintenant, le Télésiège !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2018)

Système D


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2018)

Tout fout l'camp ! 

_un camembert québécois au goût de noisettes et de champignons. _Même pas au gout de camembert...  
Quand on sait qu'il y a quelques jours un 'accord' rend possible l'AOP pour des camemberts au lait thermisé, y'a plus qu'à tirer la chasse.

Note pour ceux qui n'ont pas lu l'article jusqu'au bout : l'honneur est sauf, c'est un brebis français qui est champion toutes catégories.


----------



## boninmi (17 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout fout l'camp !
> 
> _un camembert québécois au goût de noisettes et de champignons. _Même pas au gout de camembert...
> Quand on sait qu'il y a quelques jours un 'accord' rend possible l'AOP pour des camemberts au lait thermisé, y'a plus qu'à tirer la chasse.
> ...


Je reconnais pour y être allé que les Québécois ont appris des français à faire de bons fromages.
Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2018)

/mode chauvin on
Passke !
/mode chauvin off


Plus sérieusement quand je vois qu'il est au lait pasteurisé et catalogué comme doux, je comprends qu'il plaise aux ricains. Mais je doute qu'il fasse le même score en France dans un test à l'aveugle.
Surtout qu'il ne renie en rien ses origines industrielles :


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2018)

http://www.ledauphine.com/france-monde/2018/03/17/pour-etre-en-bonne-sante-mangez-de-la-salete

... de la "saleté" mais pas de la m...e !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2018)

On devrait interdire aux ricains de se mêler de nourriture. Question régime alimentaire, l’Étasunien moyen est ce qui se rapproche le plus du porc.


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2018)

loustic a dit:


> http://www.ledauphine.com/france-monde/2018/03/17/pour-etre-en-bonne-sante-mangez-de-la-salete
> 
> ... de la "saleté" mais pas de la m...e !



Ça c'est surtout parce que pas mal de choses sont extrêmement bien nettoyées, etc.
C'est meme pas un problème de bonne ou mauvaise bouffe : la pizza de Chicago (en anglais car plus de photos), c'est bon.

Quant au camembert... j'ai parfois le camembert vraiment pas fait, tout comme le très fait.
C'est comment celui la ? Au moins, si tu aimes le gout au déballage, ca sera toujours le meme deux semaines plus tard


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Système D


C'est super vieux !


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2018)

https://www.challenges.fr/monde/une...rcutee-par-une-voiture-autonome-d-uber_574903

Triste. L'intelligence artificielle a encore des progrès à faire.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2018)

L’intégration à l’anglaise.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2018)

Comment faire réagir *Moonwalker ?*
Dire YES !*https://forums.macg.co/members/moonwalker.43387/*


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2018)

Ceci me semble bien plus préoccupant.


----------



## usurp (20 Mars 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ceci me semble bien plus préoccupant.



+1
Ce qui est flippant c'est qu'inverser la tendance ne pourra se faire qu'avec une refonte drastique des pratiques agricoles, ce que certains ont du mal à accepter. Je ne leur jette pas à tous la pierre, pour certains ce n'est pas de l'obscurantisme mais une dure réalité économique. Pris à la gorge par les "bienfaits" des "bons" produits vendu par Mosanto&Co


----------



## usurp (20 Mars 2018)

Et ça continu...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Et ça continu...


Et encore des sottises :
« ...faire interdire notamment la vente de fusil d'assaut automatique*, qu'il est très facile de se procurer aux Etats-Unis, parfois dès l'âge de 18 ans. »

Les armes automatiques ne sont pas en vente libre aux États-Unis. De fait, il n’y aurait nul besoin de systèmes « bump stock » si elles l’étaient.

http://www.lemonde.fr/donald-trump/...ation-des-tirs-en-rafale_5268967_4853715.html

Les fusils contestés sont des armes semi-automatiques de modèle AR-15, dérivés civils de la célèbre M16.

Le tireur du Maryland est indiqué dans l’article avoir une « arme de poing » c’est à dire un pistolet ou un revolver et certainement pas automatique.

* le pluriel était de mise


----------



## usurp (21 Mars 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et encore des sottises :
> « ...faire interdire notamment la vente de fusil d'assaut automatique*, qu'il est très facile de se procurer aux Etats-Unis, parfois dès l'âge de 18 ans. »
> Les armes automatiques ne sont pas en vente libre aux États-Unis. De fait, il n’y aurait nul besoin de systèmes « bump stock » si elles l’étaient.



Tout à fait Moon
Ce n'est pas la-dessus que je réagit (même si pour moi, automatique ou non, comme déjà dit dans d'autres posts, c'est niet) mais surtout sur le fait que j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de plus en plus de fêlés prêt à l'acte et que dans les écoles, qui devraient être des sanctuaires pour nos générations futures, on n'est pas à l’abri, voir même des cibles.


----------



## usurp (21 Mars 2018)

Bonne initiative


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Tout à fait Moon
> Ce n'est pas la-dessus que je réagit (même si pour moi, automatique ou non, comme déjà dit dans d'autres posts, c'est niet) mais surtout sur le fait que j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de plus en plus de fêlés prêt à l'acte et que dans les écoles, qui devraient être des sanctuaires pour nos générations futures, on n'est pas à l’abri, voir même des cibles.



Ce genre de phénomène semble se nourrir de sa propre publicité.

L’école sanctuaire, c’est un bien beau principe, mais les « fêlés », comme tu dis, n’en ont rien à foutre du sanctuaire.

On voudrait que l’école soit un à côté de la société et de ses travers afin préserver la jeunesse et lui préparer le meilleur avenir possible, mais la réalité c’est que l’école est au milieu de la cité et qu’elle ne peut pas lui échapper. La merde de dehors entrera toujours dedans.

La société étasunienne est malade de sa violence, pas tant de ses armes. C’est la conclusion que j’ai tiré à l'époque du film de Michael Moore, _Bowling for Columbine_. Il y a un véritable culte de la violence dans les médias étasuniens.

Le débat sur la législation des armes n'est pas le bon débat, la plupart des tueurs enfreignaient déjà la législation existante, ce n'est qu'une façon de détourner le regard sur les vrais problèmes de la société américaines. Une société anxiogène, composite, qui cultive les antagonismes raciaux, sociaux, géographiques, qui ne croit plus en sa destiné manifeste mais n'a pas réussi à la remplacer par autre chose.

Alors ils préfèrent causer autour du deuxième amendement, qui ne sera jamais remis en cause car il est la garantie des tous les autres, et de son interprétation qui vaut largement celle du quatorzième par les libéraux. Ça tourne en rond et cela leur plait, c’est comme un manège dont ils ne veulent surtout pas descendre.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2018)

Manifestation d'enseignants ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2018)

Retour aux sources : un homme, un bateau, l'océan


(Pour ceux qui veulent creuser)


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2018)

Bravo !
Alors que penser de ceci :
https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de...ymphony-the-seas-quitte-saint-nazaire-5640926
(Déjà posté dans parlons ecologie https://forums.macg.co/threads/parlons-ecologie.362581/page-6#post-13266749 )


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Bravo !
> Alors que penser de ceci :
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de...ymphony-the-seas-quitte-saint-nazaire-5640926
> (Déjà posté dans PARLONS ECOLOGIE )



« Le commandant Schettino est heureux de vous accueillir à bord »


----------



## peyret (24 Mars 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Le commandant Schettino est heureux de vous accueillir à bord »



Pourvu qu'il ne se renverse pas......


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Bravo !
> Alors que penser de ceci :
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de...ymphony-the-seas-quitte-saint-nazaire-5640926
> (Déjà posté dans parlons ecologie https://forums.macg.co/threads/parlons-ecologie.362581/page-6#post-13266749 )



Une bouze.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2018)

Non. une ENORME bouze. J'aurai l'impression de voyager dans un porte-container !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2018)

Par contre ça réinvente le communisme...


----------



## peyret (25 Mars 2018)

Les HLM flottant..... les "barres" qu'ils démolissent sur terre.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2018)

A quoi cela sert par rapport à des vacances autre part ? Vu qu'on ne doit as du tout avoir l'impression d'être sur un bateau, autant prendre l'avion ou le train et aller dans une autre ville ou un autre pays directement ...


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2018)

Tout ça c'est la faute à la série "La croisière s'amuse".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2018)

*se sent vieux tout d'un coup*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> A quoi cela sert par rapport à des vacances autre part ? Vu qu'on ne doit as du tout avoir l'impression d'être sur un bateau, autant prendre l'avion ou le train et aller dans une autre ville ou un autre pays directement ...



Comme on dit, les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2018)

Les politiques, ça ose tout


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Non. une ENORME bouze. J'aurai l'impression de voyager dans un porte-container !


Ça doit être quand même mieux sur un porte conteneur, il y a moins de monde...
Et vu du château, ça doit être quand même plus impressionant en cas de mauvais temps !


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les politiques, ça ose tout


Ce garçon est assurément un imbécile et il fait preuve d'un manque de discernement consternant (le genre de gars minable qui se révèlerait sans doute dangereux si on lui donnait du pouvoir).

Pour autant, le placer en garde à vue ne me paraît pas très sensé : c'est assez contre-productif et faire preuve d'un manque de discernement là-aussi. En démocratie, même les minables doivent pouvoir s'exprimer.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

Un nouveau Ricard


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un nouveau Ricard


Bref, Ricard vient de se rendre compte qu'il y avait un marché chez les bobos.


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2018)

Ok, je suis un gros pénible tatillon, oui, d'accord, c'est juste une coquille, mais là, bon, quand même :




(clic sur l'image pour lire l'article)


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2018)

J'aimerais voir ce que tu vois, mais je ne vois pas.
Éclaire-moi.


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2018)

Un titre d'article mal formulé, qui énonce le contraire de ce qu'il voulait dire. J'ai dû me planter dans le lien :
http://www.leprogres.fr/ain-01-edit...cisme-mis-a-l-honneur-au-campus-universitaire


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2018)

Ça y est, j'ai compris.
Merci.
J'avais bien remarqué le choix malheureux dans le titre, mais je cherchais véritablement une coquille.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2018)

Agressivité culturelle.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2018)

Culturellement agressif, le français ?
Y a des mandales dans la tronche qui se perdent.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2018)

L'expo est "contre" le racisme. Le terme "à l'honneur" est un tic chez les journalistes qui ne prennent pas le temps de réfléchir...
J'en ai été une moindre victime. Un titre d'article que j'ai écrit était : Un mois de gourmandise, pour un mois d'animation autour du chocolat dans une médiathèque. À la relecture par une journaliste, c'est devenu : La gourmandise à l'honneur. Du bof quoi...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'expo est "contre" le racisme. Le terme "à l'honneur" est un tic chez les journalistes qui ne prennent pas le temps de réfléchir...
> J'en ai été une moindre victime. Un titre d'article que j'ai écrit était : Un mois de gourmandise, pour un mois d'animation autour du chocolat dans une médiathèque. À la relecture par une journaliste, c'est devenu : La gourmandise à l'honneur. Du bof quoi...


Ton titre était un peu... bof aussi. J’aurais proposé un truc du style : _Un mois de gourmandise à la médiathèque_ ou _La médiathèque en chocolat_. M’enfin...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2018)

Tu confonds titre et chapo...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu confonds titre et chapo...


J’ai l’impression que c’est toi qui confond. Ton « titre » avait tout l’air d’un chapeau.

De toute façon j'ai horreur du chocolat.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ton « titre » avait tout l’air d’un chapeau



Comme dirait Julie


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2018)

chapi chapo


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> chapi chapo


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Mars 2018)

Salut,

dans la série titre de presse malheureux, France info avait annoncé la journée mondiale de lutte contre l’Alzheimer comme suit : _Alzheimer, une journée pour ne pas oublier_ ...j'avoue avoir beaucoup ri de bon matin !


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2018)

Pour France-info, ça ressemble à un bon mot voulu et non une erreur, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Mars 2018)

Franchement j’ai un doute parce que le bon mot est quand même à prendre au second degré ... si c’est le cas, il faut quand même oser balancer une telle vannes à plusieurs reprises et à une heure de grande audience.
Sinon c’est une bourde du stagiaire et on cherche toujours son corps...


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2018)

Et vlan, sur notre gueule.
Impact prévu entre le 29 mars et le 3 avril.
Si vous trouvez que ça n'est pas bien précis, qu'allez vous penser du point d'impact estimé ?
En gros, les mecs ne savent pas (et c'est peut-être logique).
C'est le moment de serrer les fesses.
Ou de sortir les planches de surf et d'attendre qu'un éventuel gros morceau tombe pas trop loin des côtes soulevant la vague qui vous permettra de faire le ride de votre vie.


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2018)

Aïe ! Les plus gros morceaux pourraient être attirés par une oeuvre monumentale de Jeff Koons !


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (28 Mars 2018)

La vraie question : sur QUI ça va tomber ?


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2018)

Attendons un peu...


----------



## PJG (28 Mars 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Attendons un peu...


...que les morceaux se retrouvent sur ebay ou sur Leboncoin.


----------



## PJG (28 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> chapi chapo


Mon compositeur de musiques de films préféré.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2018)

Sûrement un beau livre.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2018)

Je le savais déjà avec l’exemple d’Adolf Hitler, les végétariens ne sont pas forcément des personnes pacifiques. Certains peuvent même être particulièrement haineux.


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2018)

Une militante végane se réjouit de la mort du boucher assassiné à Trèbes

Zut grillé ! (article un peu plus détaillé)


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2018)

(J’en parlais plus haut)

Quand même, dans quel monde vivons-nous et avec quels gens ? « Les cons ça ose tout… » mais je suis toujours estomaqué.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (28 Mars 2018)

Salut,

En fait, il y a toujours eu des cons et des connes de tout bord qui se réjouissent de la mort d’autrui quand cet autrui est vu comme un adversaire politique, religieux ou idéologique. Les réseaux sociaux leur donnent plus de visibilité c’est tout ... et je suis très content de ne plus être sur ces machins !


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2018)

Tout ça me scandalise.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je le savais déjà avec l’exemple d’Adolf Hitler, les végétariens ne sont pas forcément des personnes pacifiques. Certains peuvent même être particulièrement haineux.


Haineuse, peut-être, c.nne et sectaire, surement, et surtout en contradiction avec elle-même : l'homme étant un animal, les veganes devraient être contre leur assassinat quelle que soit leur profession


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2018)

Elle doit souffrir de lissencéphalie, à force de privations .........


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Elle doit souffrir de lissencéphalie, à force de privations .........


Et elle n'est même pas être capable de gérer la visibilité de ses posts sur Facebook


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (29 Mars 2018)

Elle est sur Facebook


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Elle doit souffrir de lissencéphalie, à force de privations .........


Il a fallu que je me tape tout un article Wiki sur cette maladie pour comprendre. 

Pas de mots compliqués le matin avant le café. Merci.


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2018)

J'adore quand le Figaro donne des exemples de futurs retraités :


> Âgés d'une cinquantaine d'années chacun, Jacques et Christine vivent en région parisienne avec leurs deux enfants. Le premier est étudiant et la seconde est encore au lycée. Le couple de salariés perçoit des revenus annuels de 80.000 euros et son taux marginal d'imposition s'élève à 30 %. Il est aussi propriétaire de sa résidence principale, valorisée 800.000 euros, dont le crédit est désormais soldé. Il a également fait le plein sur des livrets A et détient un contrat d'assurance-vie, valorisé 100.000 euros, investi à 100 % dans un fonds en euros.
> 
> Le couple s'inquiète désormais pour sa future retraite et craint une baisse importante de ses revenus




Les pôv's chéris, j'espère pour eux qu'ils ont un bon conseiller.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mars 2018)

Pauvres riches ...


----------



## PJG (1 Avril 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pauvres riches ...


Riches >> Chéris et hop 5 lettres. 
Zut, je ne suis trompé de rubrique


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Avril 2018)

"Le couple s'inquiète désormais pour sa future retraite et craint une baisse importante de ses revenus"
Moi ce qui m'inquiète c'est de les voir débarquer, comme tous les autres, dans le sud pour leur retraite.
Est-ce que je vais chez eux, moi, bordel ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2018)

S’ils t’apportent leur blé, c’est bon pour ton pain quotidien, non ?


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Le couple s'inquiète désormais pour sa future retraite et craint une baisse importante de ses revenus"
> Moi ce qui m'inquiète c'est de les voir débarquer, comme tous les autres, dans le sud pour leur retraite.
> Est-ce que je vais chez eux, moi, bordel ?



C'est moins cher dans le sud ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2018)

L’évangile selon Saint-Michel (Sardou)

Ça n’empêche que la chanson préférée des curés reste « Prendre un enfant par la main » d’Yves Duteil.

C’était la minute anticléricale. Bonnes fêtes de Pâques à tous.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est moins cher dans le sud ?!


C'est pas que c'est moins cher, c'est qu'on a besoin de moins d'argent.
Tout ce dont on a besoin, on l'achète chez "tombé du camion".
Pour l'électricité on se branche sur l'abribus d'en bas.
On ne dépense pas d'argent en carburant dans la bagnole pour aller bosser, vu qu'on est trop fainéants pour aller travailler.
On a toujours beau temps, du coup on tient l'année avec 2 t-shirts, 2 shorts et une paire de tong.
Et en plus, t'as qu'à voir, il suffit d'acheter une seule sardine pour nourrir une famille de 4 personnes pendant 6 mois. Faut dire que chez nous les sardines sont tellement grosses qu'il suffit d'une seule pour boucher l'entrée du vieux port.


----------



## PJG (1 Avril 2018)

Après avoir bossé plus de 40 ans en Seine et Marne, j'ai bien le droit d'aller me reposer dans le sud. 
Dans les années 50/60 les gens du sud montaient à Paris pour aller travailler.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Après avoir bossé plus de 40 ans en Seine et Marne, j'ai bien le droit d'aller me reposer dans le sud.
> Dans les années 50/60 les gens du sud montaient à Paris pour aller travailler.



En plus c'est pratique , tu connais déjà quelqu'un pour te loger


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Après avoir bossé plus de 40 ans en Seine et Marne, j'ai bien le droit d'aller me reposer dans le sud.
> Dans les années 50/60 les gens du sud montaient à Paris pour aller travailler.


C'est bien ça, 40 ans après ils reviennent, juste un peu défraîchis.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Un mauvais poisson d'Avril


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Un alligator de 3,4 mètres dans sa piscine


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un alligator de 3,4 mètres dans sa piscine


Qiand tu penses qu'on se plaint quand un mouche vient se poser dans notre assiette...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Avril 2018)

Plus c’est gros…

Quand on connait l’histoire des Talibans, ça fait quand même bien rire.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

Il note sa nuit à l'hôtel de police... sur Google !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il note sa nuit à l'hôtel de police... sur Google !


« Nous accueillons avec satisfaction son appréciation. Mais la bonne appréciation que l’on a des choses découlant souvent de leur rareté, nous lui conseillons de ne pas renouveler l’expérience. »
Ils apprécient mais faudrait pas trop abuser quand même.
"Nous affons les moyens de vous en faire chier !"


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et vlan, sur notre gueule.


Suite et fin.
C'est dommage, j'espérais secrètement qu'un morceau tombe sur la bagnole de mon abruti de voisin.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Course de canards


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Ah ces Jurassiens


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2018)

Info capitale : Nabilla divorce bientôt


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Info capitale : Nabilla divorce bientôt



C’est la fin de tout.


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Info capitale : Nabilla divorce bientôt


S'ils ont des gosses, il faudra les faire voyager dans une remorque.


Jura39 a dit:


> Ah ces Jurassiens


----------



## patlek (4 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Info capitale : Nabilla divorce bientôt



Et pas que...!!!!

(Autre info capitale.)


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Et pas que...!!!!
> (Autre info capitale.)


T'as raison, mais j'ai vomi.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Et pas que...!!!!
> 
> (Autre info capitale.)



Quel beau métier


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Et pas que...!!!!
> 
> (Autre info capitale.)


Comme dessinateur, il est à chier le monsieur.
C'est fou ce que les mecs sont capables d'inventer pour toucher des culs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Avril 2018)

Rip le tombeau des lucioles


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Avril 2018)

Qu'on ne vienne plus me parler du Tombeau des Lucioles.
J'en chiale encore.


----------



## carodujard (6 Avril 2018)

haha les histoires de Nabilla sont sans fin !


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2018)

carodujard a dit:


> haha les histoires de Nabilla sont sans fin !


Ça c'est un vrai premier message : venir commenter sur Nabila sur macg


----------



## carodujard (6 Avril 2018)

haha c'est juste que je nem'attendais pas que sur ce forum vous allez parlé d'elle, elle est partout cette nana


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2018)

Un vert ça va, trois verres, bonjour les dégâts...


----------



## boninmi (6 Avril 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un vert ça va, trois verres, bonjour les dégâts...


Placé en garde à vue: il aurait dû s'en douter depuis longtemps ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2018)

Oups !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

Le premier hôtel de luxe spatial devrait ouvrir en 2022


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

Ah ces Suisses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Avril 2018)

Il est interdit de ne pas gagner assez


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il est interdit de ne pas gagner assez


Ce pays est fou.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Avril 2018)

Cette administration ne serait-elle pas, tout simplement, en train d'accuser cet agriculteur de tricher sur ses revenus ?
Je vois peut-être le mal partout, mais je trouve le courrier franchement accusateur.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2018)

Au bonheur des dames 



Jura39 a dit:


> Ah ces Suisses


ça fait 25 ans que j'en vois passer devant chez moi le samedi matin. mais souvent pour aller aux poubelles du village...


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Avril 2018)

1m80 ?
Diantre, c'est un vibromasseur pour mammouths.


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> 1m80 ?
> Diantre, c'est un vibromasseur pour mammouths.


 11 000 $ ?
Diantre, c'est un vibromasseur pour femme du peuple  !


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2018)

Berthold a dit:


> 11 000 $ ?
> Diantre, c'est un vibromasseur pour femme du peuple  !


... ayant la main froide


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2018)

loustic a dit:


> ... ayant la main froide


Preums pour prêter ma main à une femme du peuple contre 11000$.
15000 pour les deux. Prix d'ami.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2018)

La Révolution En Marche


----------



## usurp (10 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cette administration ne serait-elle pas, tout simplement, en train d'accuser cet agriculteur de tricher sur ses revenus ?
> Je vois peut-être le mal partout, mais je trouve le courrier franchement accusateur.



Non, pas de tricher sur ses revenus mais plutôt d'avoir "détourné" ou mal utilisé les aides à l'installation. 
C'est là souvent le gros problèmes des agriculteurs, ne pas dégager suffisamment pour rembourser leurs investissements conséquents, souvent relatif à des mises au normes législatives européennes
S'il y a bien quelque chose que j'ai compris, c'est qu'il ne faut jamais devoir dépendre d'aide publique si on ne veut pas avoir de compte à rendre


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Non, pas de tricher sur ses revenus mais plutôt d'avoir "détourné" ou mal utilisé les aides à l'installation.


C'est ça que je voulais dire. Merci.
Ça sonne comme une accusation de détournement de fonds à des fins personnelles.




Moonwalker a dit:


> La Révolution En Marche


Les étudiants gueulant d'un côté "CRS SS".
Et les CRS de répondre "Étudiants diants diants"
Et De Gaule qui n'est même plus là pour prendre la poudre d'escampette vers Baden Baden laissant la chienlit au peuple.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2018)

Badaboum !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)

Il court le marathon de Paris en espadrilles


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

C'est la fin du monde aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la fin du monde aujourd'hui ?



La fin du monde, c’est normalement dans 4,5 milliards d’années.

Par contre, la faim dans le monde, c’est tous les jours.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est la fin du monde aujourd'hui ?


J'espère bien que non, mes congés démarrent après-demain.


----------



## usurp (18 Avril 2018)

Loupé


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Une petite glace ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2018)

Vu que je déteste le goût des rillettes, ça sera sans façon


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Vu que je déteste le goût des rillettes, ça sera sans façon


avec des cornichons en tartines a l'apéro !!


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2018)

J'adore ça.
Par contre, je préfère pas savoir ce qu'il y a dedans.


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2018)

Et allez donc, quand l'indélicatesse se conjugue avec l'incompétence

Cela dit le titre est faux : les données, colléctées illégalement, n'ont pas fuité (encore que), mais n'importe qui pouvait y accéder d'après l'article.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

Un héritage surprise


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2018)

Obliger une ministre à répondre aux questions des parlementaires sont des méthodes AUTORITAIRES


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2018)

Hou-la-la !

Consultons la Constitution.

http://www.conseil-constitutionnel....du-4-octobre-1958-en-vigueur.5074.html#titre3

*Titre III - LE GOUVERNEMENT*

*ARTICLE 20.
*
Le Gouvernement détermine et conduit la politique de la nation.

Il dispose de l'administration et de la force armée.

Il est responsable devant le Parlement dans les conditions et suivant les procédures prévues aux articles 49 et 50.


Ben oui. Ça n’a pas changé. C’est le Gouvernement qui est responsable devant le Parlement. Pas l’inverse.


Une démocratie… Puisqu’on en parle. Une bande d’agités a pondu un texte en 1789 qui dit :

*Art. 16. -*
Toute Société dans laquelle la garantie des Droits n'est pas assurée, ni la séparation des Pouvoirs déterminée, n'a point de Constitution.


Donc, si je résume bien les conceptions politiques de ce gouvernement, la vérité c’est quand tu es d’accord avec eux et la démocratie c’est quand tu ne poses pas de questions auxquels ils n’ont pas envie de répondre, même si c’est ton travail, même si c’est la raison pour laquelle tu es élu.

On se demande pourquoi ils s’acharnent à vouloir modifier la Constitution puisqu’ils se torchent le cul avec.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)

La connerie humaine


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2018)

25 000 personnes achètent un Picasso


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2018)

Le premier passage piéton en 3D


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le premier passage piéton en 3D


Bonne idée mais je me demande combien de temps ça restera propre ...


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le premier passage piéton en 3D


Ça m'aura permis d'apprendre que les ralentisseurs dans ma rue sont en fait des coussins berlinois.


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça m'aura permis d'apprendre que les ralentisseurs dans ma rue sont en fait des coussins berlinois.


Contrairement au passage piéton, le coussin berlinois est plus simple a passer lorsqu'il est en trompe l'oeil.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2018)

Un vrai supporter


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2018)

Orange a émis le dernier télégramme de l'histoire en France


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mai 2018)

Un refuge alpin quitte la communauté européenne


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2018)

La bourde de Macron


----------



## usurp (3 Mai 2018)

Protection des coraux


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2018)

The Big , arrête tes conneries, c'est plus de ton âge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> The Big , arrête tes conneries, c'est plus de ton âge



Ce n’est pas The Big, c’est son chat.


----------



## usurp (7 Mai 2018)

Entre ceux qui roulent sans permis, ceux contrôlés positif aux stupéfiants, les contrôles fictifs, voila maintenant qu'ils se battent avec les flics !!
Rendez-nous les pervenches SVP


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2018)

Arrêtez d’emmerder le SAMU et crevez en silence. Ils s’en foutent.
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...-enregistrement-est-vrai_5296033_4355770.html


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2018)

interdit aux racistes


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2018)

Il publie par erreur une photo de sa femme nue dans son annonce immobilière


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2018)

Une vie édifiante :
http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/artic...-des-camps-de-travail-nazis_5298328_3212.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2018)

Inexcusable désagrément : https://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/2...nie-ferroviaire-parle-inexcusable-desagrement


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

Ils mangent une raclette... dans le métro parisien


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)

Jura : Le plus vieux vin du monde mis aux enchères samedi


----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

Tout juste bon pour rater sa sauce


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2018)

Des  coquelicots dans le Jura


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mai 2018)

Bien fait !
https://www.laprovence.com/actu/en-...es-avoir-cache-son-revolver-dans-un-four.html


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2018)

Le problème des États-Unis ce ne sont pas tant les armes mais la sottise de ceux qui les possèdent.

L’article orignal est poilant : http://www.vindy.com/news/2018/may/21/warren-man-suffers-gunshot-wounds-oven-did-it/

« (Detective) Mackey said this was “the first time for me in 30 years of police work — shot by an appliance,” Mackey said with a laugh.
“The oven initially tried to blame the refrigerator,” Mackey joked. »


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2018)

Land-art dans le Jura


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2018)

Tatoo too

The Who avaient déjà tout dit :


----------



## Berthold (24 Mai 2018)

Pour la petite histoire, les 3 autres avaient fait une bonne blague sympa à Daltrey (le chanteur, à droite, dans la baignoire) le jour de la prise : les haricots avaient passé la nuit au frigo, et ils se sont débrouillés pour que le Roger arrive en retard, plonge directement dedans… d’où son air un peu… figé !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2018)

Une voiture envahie d'abeilles


----------



## usurp (25 Mai 2018)

Bouteille en papier 
(ici le site officiel en anglais)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2018)

Maintenant on sait ce qu’il y a dans la potion magique de Panoramix.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2018)

Des scientifiques à la recherche de l'ADN du monstre du Loch Ness

Ca semble un gag mais c'est très sérieux : _.../... il est peu probable qu'il y ait un monstre, mais je veux tester cette hypothèse. Ce que nous obtiendrons est une très belle étude de la biodiversité du Loch Ness.
 _


----------



## loustic (27 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Des scientifiques à la recherche de l'ADN du monstre du Loch Ness
> 
> Ca semble un gag mais c'est très sérieux : _.../... il est peu probable qu'il y ait un monstre, mais je veux tester cette hypothèse. Ce que nous obtiendrons est une très belle étude de la biodiversité du Loch Ness.
> _


C'est le monstre qui paye ?


----------



## peyret (31 Mai 2018)

https://c.leprogres.fr/haute-loire-43/2018/05/30/tourisme-en-haute-loire-video-a-prendre-avec-humour


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2018)

peyret a dit:


> https://c.leprogres.fr/haute-loire-43/2018/05/30/tourisme-en-haute-loire-video-a-prendre-avec-humour



Mais qu'est ce que je fous dans le Jura


----------



## boninmi (31 Mai 2018)

peyret a dit:


> https://c.leprogres.fr/haute-loire-43/2018/05/30/tourisme-en-haute-loire-video-a-prendre-avec-humour


FB a déjà supprimé la video ...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2018)

Il meurt a cause de sa carte vitale


----------



## usurp (1 Juin 2018)

Bio-impression


----------



## usurp (1 Juin 2018)

A tchao bonsoir !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

Drole de coincidence


----------



## flotow (2 Juin 2018)

Esprit d'équipe


----------



## Weras (2 Juin 2018)

peyret a dit:


> https://c.leprogres.fr/haute-loire-43/2018/05/30/tourisme-en-haute-loire-video-a-prendre-avec-humour



lol je l'ai pas croisée quand j'y étais


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2018)

Weras a dit:


> lol je l'ai pas croisée quand j'y étais


C'est ballot  pour toi


----------



## peyret (2 Juin 2018)

Le vidéo est de retour en ligne.....


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2018)

Une gourde chinoise du XVIIIe mise à prix à 600 000 €


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une gourde chinoise du XVIIIe mise à prix à 600 000 €


Ah, ça suffit les blagues sexistes !


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2018)

Ici les gourdes sont beaucoup moins chères
et il y en a de plus en plus.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Ici les gourdes sont beaucoup moins chères
> et il y en a de plus en plus.




Chinoises ??
Des noms ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juin 2018)

Tchin Tchin Tic
Tchin Tchin Tac
Tchin Tchin Toc
...
et une infinité avec des noms de chez nous...


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Le vidéo est de retour en ligne.....


Et tu as le lien pour la vidéo, car j'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## peyret (6 Juin 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Et tu as le lien pour la vidéo, car j'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouvé.



https://www.facebook.com/100010212075797/videos/657782984572098/
ou
https://c.leprogres.fr/haute-loire-43/2018/05/30/tourisme-en-haute-loire-video-a-prendre-avec-humour


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2018)

OK. Merci. Je cherchais sur YouTube, voilà pourquoi je ne trouvais pas. Bon, ma curiosité est rassasiée, mais ça ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard. Tout ça pour ça


----------



## Weras (7 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une gourde chinoise du XVIIIe mise à prix à 600 000 €



A ce prix-là, j'espère qu'elle transforme l'eau en vin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juin 2018)

Le lien fonctionne bien même si l'adresse change 
The Rich Are Planning to Leave This Wretched Planet


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2018)

Le proviseur dénonce un viol à la gendarmerie, il est licencié par le diocèse.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...-apres-avoir-denonce-un-viol-entre-eleves.php

Le rapport de l’Église avec les choses de la vie ne semble pas s’arranger.

« Malheur à l’homme par qui le scandale arrive ! » (Luc, 17,1)

Je pense qu’ils ont du mal à la comprendre. Il ne préconisait pas de s’en prendre au messager mais aux auteurs de « scandales ».


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2018)

Big Brother, version hindi.

(à part ça, il y a aussi une nouvelle traduction de *1984*...)


----------



## usurp (12 Juin 2018)

Déjà en temps normal c'est une ligne..."difficile" on va dire, mais si les éléments s'y mettent !


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juin 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Big Brother, version hindi.
> 
> (à part ça, il y a aussi une nouvelle traduction de *1984*...)



Pourquoi dépenser de l'argent dans un tel programme alors que l'être humain est un potentiel délateur ?
Alors oui, d'accord, la délation ne repose pas toujours sur une base fondée.
Mais un logiciel peut faire des erreurs, aussi.
On peut bien admettre que les dommages collatéraux sont négligeables face à la nécessité du bien-être d'une Nation.

[Ce quart d'heure de "ton cul doit être jaloux de toute la merde qui sort de ta bouche" vous est offert par lamainfroide]


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

Un artiste s'enterre trois jours...sous une autoroute


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un artiste s'enterre trois jours...sous une autoroute



Cosa Nostra peut dénoncer une pâle copie de son œuvre.

« réponse à la violence totalitaire du 20e siècle sous toutes ses formes »

On est au XXIe siècle. Il faudra donc attendre le XXIIe pour qu’on s’en occupe ?


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « réponse à la violence totalitaire du 20e siècle sous toutes ses formes »


"...et non à la seule violence coloniale."
? Ouf !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

Les SDF vont payer un "permis de mendier"


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les SDF vont payer un "permis de mendier"


C'est trop difficile (ou pas assez racoleur) d'écrire "les SDF d'une ville suédoise vont payer un permis de mendier dans certains quartiers" ?


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est trop difficile (ou pas assez racoleur) d'écrire "les SDF d'une ville suédoise vont payer un permis de mendier dans certains quartiers" ?


Est-ce qu'il paient des impôts sur leurs revenus mendiés ?


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est trop difficile (ou pas assez racoleur) d'écrire "les SDF d'une ville suédoise vont payer un permis de mendier dans certains quartiers" ?


La Suède nous est toujours donnée en exemple...
Il ne peut donc y avoir des SDF dans ce pays.
FakeNews ?


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2018)

À Paris, le RER A a été perturbé pour un incident voyageur, ce midi.
Mais, pour une fois, c'était pour un heureux événement !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2018)

bompi a dit:


> À Paris, le RER A a été perturbé pour un incident voyageur, ce midi.
> Mais, pour une fois, c'était pour un heureux événement !



En voila un qui ne va pas frauder avant ses 25 Ans


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2018)

Le casse du siècle


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

_Je passais juste pour vous dire, les excités de l'actualité, que je n'ai pas l'intention de passer trop souvent ici. Quand ça n'est pas les nouvelles, c'est vous qui me navrez. Comme je l'avais dis lors de ma dernière apparition, j'ai vraiment mieux à faire que me coltiner ce sujet. Donc, si vous arrivez à discuter calmement on ne devrait pas trop se croiser ici. _


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> _Je passais juste pour vous dire, les excités de l'actualité, que je n'ai pas l'intention de passer trop souvent ici. Quand ça n'est pas les nouvelles, c'est vous qui me navrez. Comme je l'avais dis lors de ma dernière apparition, j'ai vraiment mieux à faire que me coltiner ce sujet. Donc, si vous arrivez à discuter calmement on ne devrait pas trop se croiser ici. _


Toi en ce moment tu tiens une sacré forme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2018)

Belgique : un enfant surdoué de 8 ans obtient son bac


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2018)

On s'en doutait un peu.
Il cachait bien son âge,
notre Belge préféré !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

En parlant d’école : http://www.lepoint.fr/education/pro...e-soit-negociable-30-06-2018-2231811_3584.php


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En parlant d’école : http://www.lepoint.fr/education/pro...e-soit-negociable-30-06-2018-2231811_3584.php



C’était vraiment devenu du grand n’importe quoi. Ça fait peut-être réac de dire ça (mais objectivement je m’en fous) mais je suis très content qu’on mette fin à ces délires pédagogistes.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En parlant d’école : http://www.lepoint.fr/education/pro...e-soit-negociable-30-06-2018-2231811_3584.php


Pitain que ça fait plaisir de lire ce genre de choses ! Surtout qu'elle explique bien son point de vue - un usager de la langue n'est pas un linguiste.
On va pouvoir arrêter de _verbaliser les inférences_*  *à coup de _techniques multimodales_*  *et d'_enchaînement interphrastique_ 

Ouf ! Merci madame


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitain que ça fait plaisir de lire ce genre de choses ! Surtout qu'elle explique bien son point de vue - un usager de la langue n'est pas un linguiste.
> On va pouvoir arrêter de _verbaliser les inférences_*  *à coup de _techniques multimodales_*  *et d'_enchaînement interphrastique_
> 
> Ouf ! Merci madame



Et il y a quelque chose de paradoxal à vouloir simplifier l’apprentissage du français, qui n’est certes pas une langue facile à apprendre, et dans le même temps vouloir faire assimiler aux pauvres élèves qui n’ont rien demandé des concepts qui ne sont pas à leur portée.

Ou quand notre chère éducation nationale marche sur la tête.


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2018)

P'tain, les ministres vont eux aussi devoir passer à la jauge à couillon un entretien d'évaluation


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Et il y a quelque chose de paradoxal à vouloir simplifier l’apprentissage du français, qui n’est certes pas une langue facile à apprendre, et dans le même temps vouloir faire assimiler aux pauvres élèves qui n’ont rien demandé des concepts qui ne sont pas à leur portée.
> 
> Ou quand notre chère éducation nationale marche sur la tête.


Marrant que l'éducation nationale veuille simplifier l'apprentissage du français ... ils veulent faire d'une pierre deux coups ... leurs enseignants la maitriseraient dorénavant ?
Z'ont pas fini de se faire défoncer les mouches !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2018)

Immigré, si tu veux rester en France, surtout ne travaille pas, encore moins avec tes mains, ne réussit pas par ton seul labeur, ne paye pas tes taxes mais vit aux dépends des largesses des contribuables, soit malhonnête jusqu’au crime. Bref, reste un parasite et l’administration te fichera la paix.

Sinon : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...rs-japonais-virtuoses-menaces-d-expulsion.php


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Juillet 2018)

Les notables du coin, des culs terreux qui mettent leur xenophobisme au rang d'honneur et se vantent de leur mérite régional fictif et vibrant d'incompétence, ils font leurs petites magouilles en serrant les c... de l'élu du coin  ... Je bosse beaucoup en Bretagne et j'en vois des vertes et pas mûres ...


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Juillet 2018)

Qu'ils viennent manger notre pain, bon...
Mais qu'il viennent cultiver nos vignes et qu'il produisent notre pinard, alors là, hein, non mais hé ho dis donc.
Qu'on les foute dehors (et au passage on réquisitionne le domaine, histoire de se rincer le gosier et de gagner du fric en vendant ce qu'il restera).
C'est un peu ça le résumé de cette lamentable histoire, non ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2018)

Pas loin mais c'est plus abjecte que ça ...
Ce type d'histoire est d'une banalité qu'on s'y habitue hors d'après moi, il faudrait manifester la plus féroce des résistances !
La crise de sens ne justifie en rien qu'on se contente de la dictature des cons ...
A un moment donné ... va falloir arrêter les concessions et démarrer la distribution de phalanges au sens propre comme au figuré !


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2018)

https://www.ufe.org/actualites/benjamin-pavard-defenseur-de-lequipe-de-france-repond-nos-questions

1) un footballeur peut dire lol dans une interview

2) 





> Il a fallu ouvrir un compte en banque, trouver un appartement, un numéro de téléphone, etc. et tout ça en Allemand et sans savoir comment faire.


Comme tout le monde


> Heureusement que le club et mon agent m’ont assisté car autrement je ne sais pas comment j’aurai fait.
> Le club met un traducteur et une personne à disposition pour faire toutes les démarches.


En fait non 

3)


> Après on ne rigole pas aux mêmes blagues (lol).


Ça c'est sur


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Juillet 2018)

"On ne rigole pas aux mêmes blagues"
J'ai remarqué aussi.
Je bosse régulièrement avec des allemands, ils n'ont pas les mêmes têtes de turc que nous*
Par exemple, ils se moquent beaucoup des Polonais et de leur prétendue fainéantise**, alors que chez nous le Polonais (à part s'il est plombier) n'est pas le premier sujet risible.
Ils sont friands aussi de savoir comment les français les considèrent et quels surnoms on leur donne.
Par contre va t'en leur expliquer pourquoi on les appelle "boche" ou "schleu".

* tête de turc : je ne sais pas d'où vient cette expression, mais je me rends compte en l'employant que c'est fort peu respectueux (à tout le moins)
** ils feraient pas mal de la jouer discrète avec les Polonais pendant un petit moment encore, quand on sait ce qu'on sait.


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> ...
> 
> * tête de turc : je ne sais pas d'où vient cette expression, mais je me rends compte en l'employant que c'est fort peu respectueux (à tout le moins)
> ** ils feraient pas mal de la jouer discrète avec les Polonais pendant un petit moment encore, quand on sait ce qu'on sait.


Voir dans un dico : https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/tête_de_Turc

Le dico parle de _Bouc émissaire_ en oubliant - horreur - de mentionner aussi le genre féminin correspondant : _Chèvre émissaire._


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2018)

Aucun pays ne rigole aux mêmes blagues ...


lamainfroide a dit:


> ** ils feraient pas mal de la jouer discrète avec les Polonais pendant un petit moment encore, quand on sait ce qu'on sait.


Mouais ... peut-être que les schleus ont la paranoïa culpabilisatrice moins développée que par chez nous et ce serait plutôt signe d'une bonne digestion.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> * tête de turc : je ne sais pas d'où vient cette expression



Peut-être parce que ce sont leurs immigrés première génération...
À lire "Tête de turc" de Gunther Wallraff, ça vaut le coup...
https://www.babelio.com/livres/Wallraff-Tete-de-Turc/18618


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2018)

Une explication parmi d'autres, j'imagine : dou-vient-lexpression-tete-de-turc


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=sW_B9iHTVpU

Des têtes de Turc même chez les LGBT ?


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juillet 2018)

Bien fait pour ta gueule.
Je n'ai pas pour habitude de me réjouir de la mort de quiconque, mais là...


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bien fait pour ta gueule.
> Je n'ai pas pour habitude de me réjouir de la mort de quiconque, mais là...





> "Nous ne savons pas exactement combien ils étaient, il n'en reste plus grand chose"


Et en plus ils participent à la survie de l'espèce !


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juillet 2018)

loustic a dit:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=sW_B9iHTVpU
> 
> Des têtes de Turc même chez les LGBT ?


Mais bordel, qui se bat contre qui ?
Très mauvais film, très mal filmé.


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2018)

loustic a dit:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=sW_B9iHTVpU
> 
> Des têtes de Turc même chez les LGBT ?


C'est quand même mieux quand il y a de la boue ...


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bien fait pour ta gueule.
> Je n'ai pas pour habitude de me réjouir de la mort de quiconque, mais là...


La sélection naturelle qui disait le vieux Charles !!!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2018)

Des ovnis dans le ciel de l'ain


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2018)

Mon fils dit qu'il a vu un reptilien illuminati


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon fils dit qu'il a vu un reptilien illuminati


Hum…

Surveiller ses fréquentations et le soumettre à un test de dépistage concernant les substances hallucinogènes.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2018)

Amusant 
J'adore la fin de la video


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

Les femmes policières au Liban


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les femmes policières au Liban


[Réaction d'un sceptique - doublé d'un vieux conservateur psycho-rigide]
Elles sont jeunes, mignonnes et bien tankées.
On dirait des hôtesses d'accueil.
On a envie d'aller jouer à zizipanpan avec elles, plutôt que de croire un seul instant qu'elles sont là pour faire régner l'ordre.
C'est, au choix, une opération de com sans suite, une pub pour une boite à la mode, un fake.
De plus, tout ceci me semble franchement sexiste. Les homologues masculins ne sont même pas en bermuda.
J'y vois une réelle intention de mettre en valeur le corps de ces jeunes filles et non pas l'autorité policière.
Essaye d'affubler les policières française d'une telle tenue et tu vas voir si elles vont accepter.
Comment veux-tu être crédible dans ton rôle de représentant de l'autorité quand tu es habillé comme une bunny girl ?
Je ne dis pas qu'un flic doit obligatoirement porter un accoutrement de tortionnaire et tirer une gueule de 36 culs pour faire son boulot (qui n'est pas toujours un travail répressif, d'ailleurs), mais il y a un juste milieu.
Que la brigade des plages soit en short, pourquoi pas.
Mais en pleine ville, rien ne justifie un short aussi court.
[Fin de la parenthèse]


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

Cette mode de foutre « sexiste » à tout va ... ça me rappelle dans les années 80, les « complexes d’Œdipe » toujours placé à un moment... ahhhh la marmelade ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2018)

Offre d'emploi à pourvoir rapidement


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Juillet 2018)

Avec un statut d'expatrié possible ???


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2018)

L’argent, le bonheur…

https://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mo...-billet-gagnant-On-se-verra-au-tribunal.dhtml


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’argent, le bonheur…
> 
> https://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mo...-billet-gagnant-On-se-verra-au-tribunal.dhtml



Bah ça dépend de quel point de vue on se place, si t’exerces comme avocat… :^°


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2018)

États-Unis : une mannequin défile en donnant le sein


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2018)

Pendant ce temps à Landernau Singapour



> Des hackers ont volé des dossiers médicaux appartenant à 1,5 million d’habitants de Singapour – plus du quart de la population – y compris celui du premier ministre Lee Hsien Loong, spécifiquement visé par cette attaque


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2018)

Israël à l’heure de l’inquisition (Le Monde Diplomatique - mars 2016)

https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2016/03/ENDERLIN/54916

J’aime bien la blague de l’avion : _Il m’a dit : “Netanyahou dirige notre avion droit sur la montagne.” J’ai répondu : “C’est une mauvaise nouvelle. La bonne, c’est que nous voyageons en classe affaires”_


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Cette mode de foutre « sexiste » à tout va ... ça me rappelle dans les années 80, les « complexes d’Œdipe » toujours placé à un moment... ahhhh la marmelade ...



C’est étrange ce problème avec le complexe d’Œdipe. 
Parlez-moi de votre mère…


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Juillet 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> C’est étrange ce problème avec le complexe d’Œdipe.
> Parlez-moi de votre mère…


Bien essayé le doc ... mais marmelade j’te dis ...
Me taper ma mère en rêve ne m’a jamais posé de problème !
Et toi la tienne; bien ou pas ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2018)

Les apparentements terribles, (ancienne rubrique du Canard), vu sur le site Orange:


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2018)

Les buralistes veulent vendre du canabis.

Bah! Un poison de plus ou de moins, ils s’en fichent, pourvu qu’ils touchent. La conscience sociale de ces gens est au ras du caniveau.

Bientôt l’ouverture de fumeries d’opium ?

Vous me direz qu'il y a déjà des salles de shoot.


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2018)

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...attaque-par-une-chevre-22-07-2018-7829391.php

Et voici la future chèvre émissaire

(féminisation de la langue française)


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2018)

T'aurais pas une video ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2018)

Voisins taquins : La Belgique chambre la France après avoir réussi son défilé aérien !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2018)

Les cons ça ose tout. Les Belges aussi.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bien essayé le doc ... mais marmelade j’te dis ...
> Me taper ma mère en rêve ne m’a jamais posé de problème !
> Et toi la tienne; bien ou pas ?



Je dois avoir très mal vécu mon Œdipe. C'est vrai que je bloque, là, même en rêve.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Les buralistes veulent vendre du canabis.
> 
> Bah! Un poison de plus ou de moins, ils s’en fichent, pourvu qu’ils touchent. La conscience sociale de ces gens est au ras du caniveau.
> 
> ...



Des salles de foot ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les buralistes veulent vendre du canabis.
> 
> Bah! Un poison de plus ou de moins, ils s’en fichent, pourvu qu’ils touchent. La conscience sociale de ces gens est au ras du caniveau.
> 
> ...


Ma meilleur pote est educ spe et ça fait des années qu’elle hurle pour la légalisation.
La raison... le nombre de cas où des momes développent des problèmes psychiques à cause des merdes ajoutées au canabis vendu au black.

J’ai toujours pensé que face à l’evidence que les gens en fumeront toujours ... vaut mieux que l’etat gère la qualité du produit et la distribution plutôt que de laisser ça dans les mains de la pègre et empoisonner nos jeunes.


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les buralistes veulent vendre du canabis.
> 
> Bah! Un poison de plus ou de moins, ils s’en fichent, pourvu qu’ils touchent. La conscience sociale de ces gens est au ras du caniveau.
> 
> ...


Ma meilleur pote est educ spe et ça fait des années qu’elle hurle pour la légalisation.
La raison... le nombre de cas où des momes développent des problèmes psychiques à cause des merdes ajoutées au canabis vendu au black.

J’ai toujours pensé que face à l’evidence que les gens en fumeront toujours ... vaut mieux que l’etat gère la qualité du produit et la distribution plutôt que de laisser ça à la pègre.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2018)

Le cannabis se suffit à lui même pour bousiller le cerveau de ses consommateurs.

À défaut de donner un avenir à la jeunesse on lui offre de la drogue.

La drogue en vente libre. Beau projet de société !

La famille Laschnouffe : la fille au crac, le fils à la coke, maman aux antidépresseurs, papa avec son J&B. Mais lundi, c’est cannabis !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2018)

Ah! Petit correctif sémantique.

Le cannabis n’est pas vendu « au black ». Cela supposerait un marché légal alors que sa commercialisation est de toute façon hors la loi.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J’ai toujours pensé que face à l’evidence que les gens en fumeront toujours ... vaut mieux que l’etat gère la qualité du produit et la distribution plutôt que de laisser ça



Comme avec les cigarettes ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le cannabis se suffit à lui même pour bousiller le cerveau de ses consommateurs.
> 
> À défaut de donner un avenir à la jeunesse on lui offre de la drogue.
> 
> ...


Pourtant tu sais que quoi qu'il arrive, ils en fumeront ... impossible de stopper ça.
Nous sommes parmi les plus répressifs et les plus consommateurs.
Moi, je dis, qu'aujourd'hui, on s'y prend comme des cons en France.


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah! Petit correctif sémantique.
> 
> Le cannabis n’est pas vendu « au black ». Cela supposerait un marché légal alors que sa commercialisation est de toute façon hors la loi.


J'ai été fumeur y a longtemps ... on savait où l'acheter légalement ... enfin Moon !


----------



## Bartolomeo (22 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le cannabis se suffit à lui même pour bousiller le cerveau de ses consommateurs.


Ce n'est pas ce qui est en cause dans la politique à mener ...
Contrôler le bordel et mettre le paquet dans l'information et l'éducation...
Ce serait moins con déjà.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J'ai été fumeur y a longtemps ... on savait où l'acheter légalement ... enfin Moon !


Il n’y a pas de marché légal de cette merde en France. En importer est tout aussi illicite.



Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce qui est en cause dans la politique à mener ...
> Contrôler le bordel et mettre le paquet dans l'information et l'éducation...
> Ce serait moins con déjà.



Tu ne contrôleras rien. Tu ne feras qu’un autre merdier de santé publique.

La cigarette, l’alcool, le cannabis. Et puis quoi après ? On a les salles de shoots, vendons-y de l’héroïne ! Ça règlera le problème des dealers qui s’installent au pieds des immeubles dans le Xe. Après tout, combien de toxicos meurent d’overdose à cause d’un produit mal composé ? L’AFNOR se doit de mettre tout cela en ordre. Qui sait ? On pourra aussi avoir notre petit succès à l’export ? La marque NF s’imposant dans le monde comme un gage de qualité. Et puis, l’industrie chimique, ça nous connaît.

Quant on parle d’usage « festif » de la drogue, au lieu de parler d’usage délictueux voire criminel, on est dans la complète décadence. Pourquoi s’arrêter là ? L'usage « festif » de la cocaïne, ça existe aussi. L’usage « festif » des méthanphétamines, pourquoi pas ? Le Crystal Meth et l’extasie en pharmacie !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n’y a pas de marché légal de cette merde en France. En importer est tout aussi illicite.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu ne contrôleras rien. Tu ne feras qu’un autre merdier de santé publique.



Exactement !

Et que croient-ils ? Que ceux qui en font commerce aujourd’hui vont rentrer dans le rang, payer la TVA et autres impôts comme n’importe quel honnête commerçant ?

Il faut arrêter de croire au Père Noël.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce qui est en cause dans la politique à mener ...
> Contrôler le bordel et mettre le paquet dans l'information et l'éducation...
> Ce serait moins con déjà.



Bien sûr. Tu iras expliquer que cette merde est nocive pour le bien-être de celui ou celle qui la consomme mais qu’on autorise quand même son commerce légal. Bon courage !


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Bien sûr. Tu iras expliquer que cette merde est nocive pour le bien-être de celui ou celle qui la consomme mais qu’on autorise quand même son commerce légal. Bon courage !


C'est déjà ce qui se pratique avec des produits tel que le tabac ou l'alcool. C'est aussi pratiqué pour limiter de nombreux comportements à risque. Bref, la vérité est ailleurs…
Et si vous souhaitez approfondir cette discussion, le comptoir dispose d'un topic sur le sujet. Ici, la messe est dite.


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juillet 2018)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je dois avoir très mal vécu mon Œdipe. C'est vrai que je bloque, là, même en rêve.


Dommage ...


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juillet 2018)

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/l...cter-les-impots-locaux-22-07-2018-7829412.php
Du pognon à ne plus savoir qu'en foutre.
Aucun investissement pour le bien de la commune et des administrés.
Une préfecture qui préconise une annulation des impots locaux.
Tout cela dépasse mon entendement.


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juillet 2018)

Bah t’as vu la gueule de la madame le Maire ?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bah t’as vu la gueule de la madame le Maire ?


Rhooo, ça c'est un coup bas.
Les gens ont la gueule qu'ils peuvent.
Tu verrais la mienne...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2018)

« Crésus city »

N’importe quoi ! C’est « stupid City » qu’il faudrait dire. Et stupides journalistes.

Ils ne sont pas « trop riches », ils ont trop de fond de roulement par rapport à ce qu’ils ne dépensent plus rien, parce que la municipalité se refuse à fonctionner. Ils devraient tous être virés, majorité comme opposition.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juillet 2018)

Je ne suis pas loin de penser comme toi.
Mais qui peut les virer ?
Tout au plus, les habitants peuvent manifester pour demander leur démission.
Même si je vois mal des mecs qui pensent ne pas payer d'impots aller manifester pour en payer.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais qui peut les virer ?



Le Préfet.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Juillet 2018)

Merci pour l'info.
Je suppose que c'est marqué dans la constitution.


----------



## Bartolomeo (24 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Rhooo, ça c'est un coup bas.
> Les gens ont la gueule qu'ils peuvent.
> Tu verrais la mienne...


Meuh non ... pas sa gueule que je visais mais plutôt ce qu’il en émane !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2018)

Cela se passe en France, en 2018, et ce n’est pas une news de bVoltaire :
http://www.nouvelobs.com/faits-dive...pendant-deux-jours-par-sa-propre-famille.html


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Juillet 2018)

Y parait que Benalla était là en observateur lors de l'enlèvement.
Même qu'il aurait filé un coup de main.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y parait que Benalla était là en observateur lors de l'enlèvement.
> Même qu'il aurait filé un coup de main.



Impossible, il tentait de récupérer sa voiture équipée « police » à la fourrière du XIIIe.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2018)

Juste pour rire :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...s-esperent-le-retour-de-francois-hollande.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Juste pour rire :
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le...s-esperent-le-retour-de-francois-hollande.php



à mon humble avis, tu nous couve une jaunisse vu la couleur de ton rire...


----------



## flotow (30 Juillet 2018)

*Aéroport de Munich : un sachet plastique manquant provoque le chaos*

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...a-l-aeroport-de-munich-28-07-2018-7836660.php

hinhinhin


----------



## IP (31 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> *Aéroport de Munich : un sachet plastique manquant provoque le chaos*
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...a-l-aeroport-de-munich-28-07-2018-7836660.php
> 
> hinhinhin


Ca me rappelle ça :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OlRFHSQrUo


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2018)

Un « supporter » français interdit de finale pour cause de drapeau « tibétain ».
https://www.sofoot.com/pour-un-drap...arrete-avant-la-finale-du-mondial-458971.html

Louper une finale de coupe du monde pour ça !


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2018)

Lol. Comme quoi, cela démontre bien que le foot rend con


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2018)

La connerie administrative est internationale


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2018)

Dans la même série, les douanes australiennes ont détruit l’année dernière un herbier rarissime, propriété de la France, Muséem d’Histoire Naturelle, envoyé pour étude à un institut scientifique de Brisbanne.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/2017...ans-detruit-par-les-douanes-australiennes.php

Australiens, Néo-Zélandais, Canadiens, il faut couper court à tout échange avec ces gens retournés à l’état primitif de la connerie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2018)

La connerie est sans limite et sans frontières.


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2018)

Je reste sans voix…


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Août 2018)

Mais qu'y sont cons ... qu'y sont cons ... 
Sans aucun avertissement ... A ce point-là, tu t'demandes si ce n'est pas de la malveillance.
Une seule chose à faire... leur arracher les burnes !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Août 2018)

Incultes, quoi...


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2018)

On n'arrête pas le progrès !

http://www.letribunaldunet.fr/insolite/operer-pour-ressembler-aux-filtres-snapchat.html


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2018)

À quand la lobotomie pour maintenir le QI Tweeter ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2018)

C'est sûr qu'on serait moins emmerdé avec un QI de piaf…


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Août 2018)

Bande de microbes Ovis ares ... Comprendront jamais que la laideur a cette supériorité sur la beauté : elle est éternelle !


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bande de microbes Ovis ares ... Comprendront jamais que la laideur a cette supériorité sur la beauté : elle est éternelle !


C'est ce que disait Gainsbourg : 'un beau qui vieillit ça devient un moche, un moche qui vieillit ça devient une gueule'


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> un beau qui vieillit ça devient un moche


Sauf Jean-Marc Barr !


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Sauf Jean-Marc Barr !


Qui ?

ça faisait longtemps


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?
> 
> ça faisait longtemps


Kate !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2018)

Coeur de rockeur


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Août 2018)

Six raisons pour détester les chats :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/201...-de-detester-votre-chat-ou-de-s-en-mefier.php


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Août 2018)

J'ai jamais pu pifrer ces p'tits batards ... Rebus de l'espèce féline ... feignasses invétérées ... même quand tu leur coupes les burnes, ils puent !!!
Même Brassens s'est fait blousé par ces ersatz de la nature !
La seule hypothèse qui permettrait que je participe à une partie de chasse serait une horde à dézinguer ses bestioles à coups de jet d'acide sur leur gueule !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2018)

Il paraît que ce n’est pas mauvais à manger. Ma grand-mère me racontait que pendant la guerre, une voisine avait bouffé son chat (retrouvé mort) et l’avait trouvé excellent. Un peu comme du lapin.


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il paraît que ce n’est pas mauvais à manger.


Dans les années 70, sur un chantier parisien, on a retrouvé un monceau de squelettes de chats. Recherches faites il est apparu qu'il y a quelques siècles le terrain hébergeait une gargotte. De la à penser qu'ils cuisinaient du chat et le servaient pour du lapin...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2018)

Encore du béton vendu par la mafia


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Août 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Encore du béton vendu par la mafia



Non. Simplement la connerie, l’incompétence et l’appât du gain.

Ce pont était signalé comme posant des problèmes depuis de nombreuses années. Des erreurs de calcul qui remontent à l’époque de sa conception (1965-1967). Il avait même été envisagé de le détruire. L’architecte est mort depuis longtemps. Il en avait construit deux autres, un au Vénézuéla, qui c’est effondré dès 1964 lorsqu’un pétrolier à la dérive a percuté une de ses piles, l’autre en Libye, que l’OTAN a malencontreusement épargné.

L’A10 est une des voies principales entre Rome et la France. Trop de véhicules sur cette autoroute et sur ce pont. La pratique des transporteurs italiens des convois exceptionnels permanents n’a rien arrangé au fil des années. Ajoutez à cela l’incapacité politique à prendre les décisions nécessaires concernant les transports dans la cité ligure.


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Août 2018)

Les cathos italiens pourront toujours dire que c'était le pont de l'ascension !


----------



## Gwen (15 Août 2018)

L'ascension, c'est plutôt quand on monte, la il est clairement descendu ce pont


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2018)

457 guitaristes reprennent "Highway to Hell"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> 457 guitaristes reprennent "Highway to Hell"


Ton lien ne fonctionne pas, s'agit-il bien de cette vidéo ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ton lien ne fonctionne pas, s'agit-il bien de cette vidéo ?



Mon lien refonctionne


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Août 2018)

gwen a dit:


> L'ascension, c'est plutôt quand on monte, la il est clairement descendu ce pont


Ouais mais les victimes ...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Août 2018)

À propos de béton vendu par la Mafia, je voulais rappeler que dans les années 60 ou 70 en Sicile, des immeubles construits avec du béton frelaté vendu par des entreprises mafieuses, se sont effondrés avec des habitants à l'intérieur. Il y a eu un film là-dessus. Je cherche.


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Août 2018)

La petite maison dans la prairie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2018)

Tsunami from heaven


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> La petite maison dans la prairie ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2018)

Un adolescent qui rêvait de travailler pour Apple pirate ses serveurs


----------



## boninmi (17 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un adolescent qui rêvait de travailler pour Apple pirate ses serveurs


Tu aurais pu trouver un meilleur lien  .


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu aurais pu trouver un meilleur lien  .



En effet ! 

Faut bien admettre qu'il y a des lieux que je ne fréquente guère !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

À table !

Un fromage vieux de 3200 ans découvert dans une tombe en Egypte ...

Mieux vaut éviter pour l'instant !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2018)

États-Unis : la police utilise un Taser contre une femme de 87 ans


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> États-Unis : la police utilise un Taser contre une femme de 87 ans


C'est_ juste_ une mise en condition pour manger les pissenlits par la racine , puis les types n'étaient que trois, putain de Rambos!


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

Suite : après le fromage, la mayonnaise : Etats-Unis: trop blanche, la mayonnaise monte au nez des progressistes


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Machin·e,
> C'était sûrement une bonne idée de dire au gamin qu'il retrouverait son lapin sur le parking où tu allais l'abandonner… Seulement Médor est passé par-là. Et le compagnon de ton bambin, ignorant du danger, n'a pas fuit devant le chien. Non, tout juste sautait-il de buissons en bosquets, incapable qu'il était de trouver sa piste de repli. Il faut dire que t'étais déjà loin. Bref, Médor n'a fait qu'une bouchée du lapin de ton chérubin. Mais ça tu t'en doutais…
> Je voulais aussi te dire qu'à la rentrée prochaine, quand ton gosse bavera devant les vitrines de l'animalerie… Oublie !!! Offre lui plutôt un tamagotchi…



Pas que les lapins : Le lieu accueille les poissons abandonnés par leurs propriétaires pendant l'été


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2018)

Corrida parisienne


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas que les lapins : Le lieu accueille les poissons abandonnés par leurs propriétaires pendant l'été


Veux-tu que je compte les poissons rouges aperçus dans le bec jouxtant la dernière cachette du lapin, hein ?
Si les plus petits d'entre eux servent rapidement de proie au martin-pêcheur, canards et autres aigrettes. Les survivants s'épanouissent tranquillement près des déversoirs d'eau pluviales…


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

Sexe ? « Divers » : l'Allemagne révolutionne l'état-civil


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sexe ? « Divers » : l'Allemagne révolutionne l'état-civil


Ainsi, un garçon inscrit dans le genre _divers_ pourra s'appeler Safrane sans que personne n'y trouve à redire…


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Ainsi, un garçon inscrit dans le genre _divers_ pourra s'appeler Safrane sans que personne n'y trouve à redire…



J'te dis pas l'souk chez Meetic© !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Août 2018)

*aCLR*, là qui comprend ce à quoi tu réagis ?
Ah, j'avais oublié le contenu ignoré...


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2018)

Qui me parle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui me parle ?



Rien, c'est à cause de mes ignorés qui te font des conversation sans sens...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rien, c'est à cause de mes ignorés qui te font des conversation sans sens...





Quel soulagement ! 

Je commençais à craindre que tu estimais qu'un modo puisse tenir des conversations "sans sens" ! 

Me voilà rassuré !


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2018)

Sans sens interdit ?

Il n'y a plus de bon sens mon pauvre monsieur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Sans sens interdit ?
> Il n'y a plus de bon sens mon pauvre monsieur.


Un modo comique ?


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sexe ? « Divers » : l'Allemagne révolutionne l'état-civil


Et pour le sexe ? d'été , y a rien ? 
je suis dehors


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Et pour le sexe ? d'été , y a rien ?
> je suis dehors



Pas la peine de te sauver si vite : Et lorsque c’est une féministe qui harcèle un homme, on fait quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Attention a votre  iPad


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Et de seize en mème temps


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2018)

« Un *boomerang* est un outil volant présentant au minimum deux pales, dotées de profils porteurs. La forme originale, qui est aussi la plus connue, comporte deux pales. Lancé à la main de façon à tourner sur lui-même, il vole en décrivant une trajectoire droite et peut revenir vers son lanceur selon une trajectoire courbe en fonction du type de boomerang et de la qualité du lancer. L'impulsion initiale et les forces développées par les pales en rotation déterminent les caractéristiques de sa trajectoire. » (Wikipedia)

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/arti...accuse-d-agression-sexuelle_5344086_3224.html


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2018)

L'arroseur arrosé n'est pas un des premiers films produits ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2018)

21 août 1968

Le « printemps de Prague » est écrasé par les chars du Pacte de Varsovie.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/20...-les-chars-sovietiques-envahissent-prague.php

À Paris, les « Maos » et autres « révolutionnaires » d’amphithéâtres ne sont pas encore rentrés de vacance. Sous les pavés la plage. En Tchécoslovaquie, sur les pavés le sang.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 21 août 1968
> Le « printemps de Prague » est écrasé par les chars du Pacte de Varsovie.
> À Paris, les « Maos » et autres « révolutionnaires » d’amphithéâtres ne sont pas encore rentrés de vacance. Sous les pavés la plage. En Tchécoslovaquie, sur les pavés le sang.



«En 1968, la majorité de l'extrême-gauche française était hostile au Printemps de Prague»

Et il y en a qui gigotent encore !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2018)

Même joueur, joue deux fois.

Il y a-t-il encore une justice dans ce pays ? Il y a-t-il encore un pays ?

« *Art. 2. *Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la liberté, la propriété, la sûreté, et la résistance à l’oppression. »

Nos libertés sont bafouées. La propriété nous est reprochée. La sûreté nous est retirée. La répression est devenu un sport pratiqué par les barbouzes.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2018)

Un nom de baptême pas facile !


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a-t-il encore une justice dans ce pays ?


J'ai envie de te répondre par une autre question. Pas pour t'emmerder, juste pour y voir plus clair.
La justice peut-elle être une science exacte ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai envie de te répondre par une autre question. Pas pour t'emmerder, juste pour y voir plus clair.
> La justice peut-elle être une science exacte ?



La justice n’est pas une science. Et on ne le lui demande pas.

Tout ce qu’on souhaiterait, c’est un peu plus de réflexion avant de lâcher ce genre d’énergumène dans la nature.

Ce n’est pas le seul cas de ce genre. Ils ont tendance à se multiplier ces derniers temps. Tu te fais agresser, cambrioler, etc. Tu portes plainte. La police arrête les malfaiteurs. Quelques jours plus tard ils courent de nouveau dans les rues. Merci les juges.

Les Français ont droit à la sûreté. Elle n’est plus assurée.


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Merci les juges.


Ça me fait penser à ma buraliste, ton merci. Comme je passais la voir pour me ravitailler. Histoire de causer, je demande quels paquets ont augmenté. J'avais entendu la veille qu'une nouvelle hausse tombait ce lundi. Elle me répondit aucun… Et renchérit d'un les journalistes ont raconté des conneries pour effrayer les gens, voilà tout. Et alors que nous continuions de causer du prix des clopes, elle me raconte les reproches qu'elle subit jour après jour de la part d'usagers excédés par les augmentations. Comme elle est le seul visage humain entre Bercy et leur nicotine, c'est elle qui trinque…

Du coup, ton merci les juges, ça revient à taper sur le maillon décisionnaire de la chaîne judiciaire. Normal. Mais c'est aussi taire le reste de cette machine infernale qui, comme mon histoire de cigarettes, commence aussi à Bercy. Elle passe ensuite par la place Beauvau et d'autres ministères avant de rentrer dans le système à proprement parlé.

De là à dire que le système politico-libéral "à la française" est pour beaucoup dans l'état général actuel de tous les rouages de la justice en France, il n'y a qu'une marche !


Moonwalker a dit:


> La justice n’est pas une science. Et on ne le lui demande pas.


Ce que je voulais dire par science exacte tenait aussi de la science infuse, de l'omnisciente voire l'omnipotence (héhé, je l'aime celui-là) que l'on prête à quelques personnages mythiques ou légendaires.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Français ont droit à la sûreté. Elle n’est plus assurée.


Elle est quand même globalement assurée.
Et je pourrais te servir la même rengaine qu'avec la justice. Mais j'ai mieux !
À part les _précogs_ de _minority report_, je ne connais pas grand monde qui puisse deviner où et quand envoyer les serviteurs de la sureté de l'état.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2018)

La magistrature gangrenée par la sociologie post-bourdieusiène est une triste réalité. Nous sommes dans un système où il fait meilleur d’être délinquant que victime.

Non. La sûreté n’est plus assurée. L’autre jour quelqu’un a été assassiné parce qu’il ne voulait pas laisser un cycliste pénétrer dans le bus bondé avec son vélo. Dans l’Isère c’est un type qui a été poignardé en défendant son ami. Grenoble est une ville livrée au crime et aux trafiquants de drogue (je cite le Procureur de la République).

À Paris, une partie du Xe arrondissement est devenu une zone de non droit ou de « regarde ailleurs monsieur l’agent » pour que prospère le trafic autour d’une salle de shoot dans le plus complet mépris des familles de résidents. Des barbouzes de l’Élysée organisent un safari anti-manifestant avec la complicité passive des plus hautes autorités de la police. Des gens ont été menacés et molestés par deux quidams armés sous le regard passif d’un officier de police judiciaire qui savait qu’ils n’avaient aucune légitimité à de tels actes.

Sûreté ?

La situation n’est pas meilleure dans les campagnes. Cambriolages, vols de matériels agricoles, vols de productions diverses (600 kg de miel dernièrement). Jusqu'aux plaques sur les monuments aux morts qui sont dérobées.

Des chiens en meutes sont lâchés dans les parcs où jouent des enfants mais on s’inquiète du retour du loup.

Depuis trois ans une ville françaises est le cadre d’affrontements souvent mortels entre clans d’immigrés illégaux. Ces mêmes illégaux agressent les riverains, attaquent les routiers, provoquent des accidents de la route. La justice s’inquiète de leur confort. Les habitants de Calais peuvent bien crever.

Nos frontières ne sont plus même surveillées, pour ne pas dire défendues. On s’en prend à ceux qui veulent y remédier et on félicite ceux qui violent la loi en faisant prospérer des filières de trafic humain.

Sûreté ?

Nos prisons sont devenues des passoires pour ceux qu’on a enfin osé y enfermer. Les gardiens ont peur mais « la » Garde des Sceaux veut distribuer des téléphones aux détenus. Comme cela ils pourront appeler un taxi ou un hélicoptère plus facilement au moment de se faire la belle.

Non seulement nous ne sommes plus défendus mais en plus il nous est interdit de nous défendre. La « légitime défense » est devenue une plaisanterie dans le code pénal, même pour la police, la justice la préfère morte.

La sûreté « globalement assurée » ? Tu vis dans un univers parallèle de bisounours, pas en France.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai envie de te répondre par une autre question. Pas pour t'emmerder, juste pour y voir plus clair.
> La justice peut-elle être une science exacte ?



Petite réponse à ta question par une personne que je n'apprécie que moyennement mais qui aborde un sujet qu'il connaît sans dire trop de bêtises: Justice : changer ce qui va bien pour mieux négliger l’essentiel ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2018)

Et un candidat aux Darwin awards, un


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2018)

Il n'y a pas eu de mort, donc non, pas de Darwin Awards dans ce cas-là.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

Méfiez vous des  illusions d'optique


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La magistrature gangrenée par la sociologie post-bourdieusiène est une triste réalité. Nous sommes dans un système où il fait meilleur d’être délinquant que victime.





Tu n'as pas l'impression de noircir le tableau ?

Avec de vrais morceaux de justice (?) dedans : Un homme suspecté de djihadisme libéré par erreur* 
*
Extrait du même sujet traité par RT : "Convoqué par sa hiérarchie, le juge a été prié de quitter ses fonctions, ce qu'il a refusé. _Le magistrat est soutenu par une partie de la profession_, un juge étant inamovible, sauf dans le cas d'une «faute disciplinaire» qui, pour l'heure, n'est pas établie." 

Ce n'est pas un ancien qui avait traité ces individus de "petits pois" ce qui les avait vexés au delà du possible ! 
Il faut dire qu'il avait l'intention de les rendre responsables de leur actes ! 

A-t-on idée ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2018)

Un voyageur peu banal


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2018)

Science hérétique


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Août 2018)

Un nouveau phénomène visuel interroge les scientifiques


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu vis dans un univers parallèle de bisounours, pas en France.


Vachte ! Comme tu y vas ! Je te rappelle que je ne suis que modérateur. Les bisounours sont censés être les gars de l'équipe qui nous chapeaute, pas moi ou nous les bénévoles. À la rigueur, je veux bien être un sous-bisounours mais pas plus ! 

Sinon, les chiffres officiels concernant la délinquance et la démographie ne forment pas deux courbes parallèles – contrairement à mon univers – ou ne s'incrémentent pas de concert – si tu préfères. Globalement, la sureté s'améliore parce que la population augmente plus vite que les crimes ne progressent. Nous sommes donc dans un pays plus sûr selon les rapports. Maintenant au cas pas cas, évidemment que tes propos font sens. Je ne peux aller contre ces évidences. Mais de là à généraliser la chose et voir l'insécurité à tout bout de champ, non, je peux pas. Mon pessimisme est ailleurs.

Maintenant, et pour abonder dans ton sens, je veux bien croire que des organisations mafieuses profitent du vaste territoire qu'est l'espace Schengen en Europe pour se créer des circuits de rapines et recels. Quand ça n'est pas comme tu l'écris des filières de trafic humain. Forcément qu'un tel système augmente de fait les chiffres publiés chaque année. Mais il faudrait voir les stats.


Quand aux prisons et autres maisons d'arrêt, c'est un drame. Pas seulement parce que la pénurie de lits fait exploser le taux d'occupation – et donc oblige à un turn-over pas toujours judicieux des écroués. Mais aussi parce que les détenus ne reçoivent pas assez de soutien dans leur réinsertion – et cette politique à minima plombe les chiffres de la récidive. Environ un taulard sur deux à moins de 30 ans…

Chaque gouvernement promet de créer des prisons, de rénover les existantes et améliorer la vie carcérale. Ouais, mais c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire. D'ailleurs, construire une prison, c'est un vrai casse-tête pour les régions. Qui veut d'une prison pour voisin ? Une usine, une barre d'immeuble ou un stade, passe encore… Mais un établissement pénitencier, et toute cette population qu'il draine, peu de riverains sont favorables à cette idée. Alors qu'il n'y a pas d'autres choix si l'on veut faire bouger les chiffres dans le bon sens. Mais ça ne rapporte apparement pas autant que du logement traditionnel…

Et la drogue ou la magistrature, je ne me prononce pas. C'est trop casse-gueule, l'une fait partie de la criminalité et l'autre d'une certaine façon aussi.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Chaque gouvernement promet de créer des prisons, de rénover les existantes et améliorer la vie carcérale. Ouais, mais c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire.



C’est comme mes livres. Plusieurs fois dans l’année, je me dis : il faut que je range mes livres. Y’en a partout. Ça fait … années que je me dis : il faut que je range mes livres. S’il y a des bouquins partout et même que je me casse la gueule dessus, c’est de ma faute, pas celle des libraires, des éditeurs ou des auteurs.

J’attends toujours le gouvernement qui posera la première pierre. Jusqu’à présent y’a que Taubira qui a proposé de foutre tout le monde dehors faute de place.

Si les petits juges arrêtaient d’utiliser la préventive comme moyen de procédure (cf. le revival de l’affaire Grégory) ont pourrait garder au trou les gens vraiment dangereux au lieu de les laisser battre la campagne et leurs femmes, égorger les moutons et les prêtres.

Ils s’en foutent des riverains pour installer des autoroutes, des lignes de TGV, des stades de foot, des salles de shoot, des foyers d’immigrés clandestins. Pourquoi serait-ce plus dur pour installer une prison ?

Les nuisances ? Ce ne sont pas les familles des détenus qui poseront des problèmes. Elles en ont suffisamment comme cela. Pas les détenus eux-même puisqu’ils sont censés rester dedans, bien gardés par des professionnels.

En fait, il y a dans ce pays une incapacité politique à prendre les décisions nécessaires à quelque niveau que ce soit. L’ENA est l’école de la lâcheté et ils en sont tous diplômés avec mention, les ministres, les préfets, les conseillers d’État, les inspecteurs des finances.

Parfois, je me dis que les turcs ont de la chance d’avoir un type comme Erdogan. Parfois, et pas pendant longtemps.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

Un glacier suisse sous bâche


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est comme mes livres. Plusieurs fois dans l’année, je me dis : il faut que je range mes livres. Y’en a partout. Ça fait … années que je me dis : il faut que je range mes livres. S’il y a des bouquins partout et même que je me casse la gueule dessus, c’est de ma faute, pas celle des libraires, des éditeurs ou des auteurs.


Je suis, à peu de choses près, dans le même cas de figure. Jusqu'à cette année, j'avais réussi à emboîter trois années passées de sculptures. Car j'envisageais de créer un contenant plus grand pour ranger ces boîtes. Tout était prêt pour lancer la production de la caisse. Plans dessinés, fournitures listées, il ne me restait plus qu'à trouver un créneau. Mais alors qu'il se précisait, un obstacle de la taille d'un grain de riz s'est invité dans mon planning…

Non content d'être le centre de mon attention, voilà qu'il se mit à grossir. L'ampleur qu'il prit jour après jour vint à me boucher la vue. Ainsi, le travail de recherche pour cette caisse d'archivage finit aussi par s'estomper sous le poids de cette alternative de création. Si bien qu'aujourd'hui je croule aussi sous les empilements de sculptures et boîtes d'archivage. Les espaces de stockage débordent de ces productions en attente d'une décision. Percer ce grain de riz de la taille d'une montgolfière ou remettre le couvert avec ce nouveau modèle…

J'ai eu beau biaiser la situation, cette alternative était la solution. J'en suis même venu à me féliciter d'avoir tarder à créer la première caisse. C'était déjà difficile de défendre ce choix du conditionnement des pièces dans une boîte. Alors une caisse de boîtes de sculptures, je ne te dis pas le mal que j'avais à la caser dans ma démarche. Ce n'était pas son image qui gênait, c'était son lien avec moi. J'aimais jouer avec cette poupée russe que maman avait ramené d'un voyage chez les soviets mais pas au point d'en faire un élément prépondérant dans mon travail.


Pour les prisons c'est pareil. L'image que renvoie un établissement pénitencier est bien plus dégradée qu'une ligne TGV, une éolienne ou même un camp de transit. Si l'opinion générale évoluait dans un sens où l'on considèrerait le délinquant comme une victime du système, un égaré de la psyché alors l'image des prisons s'améliorerait. Mais on ne peut pas alimenter les médias avec des faits divers d'un côté et soigner les acteurs de ces colonnes de l'autre. Ou du moins, on ne veut pas !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

L’ASSP fait le buzz avec un canular


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En fait, il y a dans ce pays une incapacité politique à prendre les décisions nécessaires à quelque niveau que ce soit.


Disons que ceux fois sur cent, les décisions sont menées à leur terme, bon gré mal gré. Les porteurs, ou porteuses, de ces projets qui aboutissent tiennent bon quoi qu'il advienne. Ce qui anime leurs choix décisionnels dépasse leur simple désir de cliver. Ils et elles, bien que rares dans la vie politique, existent. Après chacun trouvera les exemples de décisions réussies qu'il souhaite réveiller.


----------



## subsole (24 Août 2018)

Pas de crac-crac


----------



## Berthold (24 Août 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Pas de crac-crac


Le monde est —en partie seulement— rempli de crétins. Ça me fait penser à ces abrutis qui viennent s'installer en campagne pour ensuite se plaindre qu'il y a des tracteurs ou des vaches…


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Août 2018)

Et à ceux qui tombent amoureux des toits du Luberon et dont le premier projet quand ils y achètent une maison de village est de détoiturer pour faire une terrasse


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)

Risque d'une pénurie de sperme au Royaume-Uni


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2018)

Des milliers de frelons attaquent un cinéma


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2018)

Un Apple-1mis en vente


----------



## peyret (28 Août 2018)

sur le logo du "mode d'emploi" : Parodie de Newton.....  ?


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2018)

Bin oui, c'est ce brave Isaac.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Août 2018)

Vu d’un autre angle :


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2018)

Dans  le "bon" sens svp


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2018)

On ne joue pas au docteur quand on est gamin, dans ce bled ?


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On ne joue pas au docteur quand on est gamin, dans ce bled ?


Sans doute que si, et la réputation de la médecine chinoise n'est plus à faire.
Simplement, ils ont tellement été contraints au contrôle des naissances qu'ils appliquent les méthodes contraceptives les plus naturelles sans y penser.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Sans doute que si, et la réputation de la médecine chinoise n'est plus à faire.
> Simplement, ils ont tellement été contraints au contrôle des naissances qu'ils appliquent les méthodes contraceptives les plus naturelles sans y penser.



Le mal de tête est donc tellement répendu ?


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans  le "bon" sens svp


Je suis abasourdi par cette histoire.
J'ajouterais bien que ça me troue le cul, mais vous pourriez imaginer que c'est de l'humour à 10 balles.


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis abasourdi par cette histoire.
> J'ajouterais bien que ça me troue le cul, mais vous pourriez imaginer que c'est de l'humour à 10 balles.


À moins que ça, même. 
Ce genre d'histoire n'est pas bien nouveau et j'en ai déjà entendu de similaires avec des individus de notre beau pays. On peut aussi se dire que c'est un canular ou une fausse nouvelle.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2018)

J’ai quand même du mal à y croire. Il faudrait que l’instinct animal soit sérieusement altéré. 

Mais enfin, si on suit le « divin marquis », ils ont débutés leur vie sexuelle de la meilleure des façons. Par contre, question procréation, effectivement, il y avait un problème de raccord. J’espère qu’ils sont plus doués pour la plomberie.


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Ce genre d'histoire n'est pas bien nouveau et j'en ai déjà entendu de similaires avec des individus de notre beau pays. On peut aussi se dire que c'est un canular ou une fausse nouvelle.


Tout pareil ! C'est une actualité qui remonte à la nuit des temps… Tantôt contraceptif ou gardien de la virginité, tantôt chouchou ou repère pour novices, les femmes expertes ou crédules et les hommes candides ou équivoques ont pratiqué la chose dans ce sens impropre à la reproduction et cependant apte au plaisir.

C'est une info bouche-trou utilisée par toutes les personnes diffusant du contenu. Que ce soit un média, un enseignant ou une concierge, il n'y a que les protagonistes qui changent dans cette histoire… Et à chaque fois, c'est le rire assuré !


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout pareil ! C'est une actualité qui remonte à la nuit des temps…


Une copine d'une de nos filles a bien accouché chez nous alors ... qu'elle n'était pas enceinte (effet collatéral de la pilule du lendemain).


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2018)

boninmi a dit:


> Une copine d'une de nos filles a bien accouché chez nous alors ... qu'elle n'était pas enceinte (effet collatéral de la pilule du lendemain).


c'est pour la catégorie amusant ou la catégorie pas ?


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2018)

flotow a dit:


> c'est pour la catégorie amusant ou la catégorie pas ?


Les deux. On a été triste de voir le bébé partir de chez nous. Maintenant il est grand.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2018)

Une Voiture volante


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2018)

La radio publique israélienne s’excuse pour avoir diffusé du Wagner.

 

Rigolez ! Mais n’oubliez pas qu’il y a quelques mois on a obligé la Cinémathèque à annuler une retrospective Brisseau après avoir tenté de faire annuler une rétrospective Polanski. Une « ministre » avait même qualifié la programmation des films de Jean-Claude Brisseau d’ « apologie du viol ». Avait-elle jamais vu un film de Brisseau de sa vie ? J’en doute fortement.

Si vous avez l’occasion, de plus en plus rare vu le climat, de voir des films de Jean-Claude Brisseau, n’hésitez surtout pas. Hormis le prophétique _De bruits et de fureur_, je vous conseille le sublime _Céline_ avec Isabelle Pasco.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2018)

Ce qui nous ramène à un concert donné par Barenboïm en 2001, qui n'était pas passé inaperçu (_cf._ cet article, le premier que m'a renvoyé mon moteur de recherche).

Tout ceci me fait irrépressiblement penser à Woody Allen (_cf._ ici), lequel, par ailleurs, n'est plus très _bankable_ ces derniers temps...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2018)

Barenboïm est un grand wagnérien, même si son style d’interprétation n’est pas trop à mon goût.

L’antisémitisme de Wagner, rien à voir avec celui des Nazis, était largement connu en son temps. Il publia son opuscule _Le judaïsme dans la musique_ sous un pseudonyme mais ne s’en cachait plus au fur et à mesure que grandissait sa notoriété. Lisez les pages que Nietzsche a consacré à cet aspect peu reluisant du personnage et à la coterie antisémite qui l’entourait à Bayreuth.

Pourtant, de nombreux musiciens juifs ont joué son œuvre de son vivant et encore plus après. Herman Levi dirigea la création de Parsifal en 1881, à la demande express de Wagner qui ne voulait personne d’autre, Gustav Mahler fut un de ses plus grands interprètes (le plus grand selon un certain A.H.). Le premier _Ring_ complet au disque fut dirigé par Georg Solti, juif hongrois réfugié en Suisse pendant la guerre. Otto Klemperer n’a jamais hésité à diriger Wagner avant et après la persécution nazie.

Il n’y a aucune trace d’antisémitisme dans l’œuvre de Richard Wagner. Rien. Nada. Wagner ne parle jamais des juifs dans ces œuvres. Après la seconde guerre mondiale, des metteurs en scène ont prétendu interpréter parfois ses œuvres ainsi mais cela relève de leur responsabilité et pas de la sienne. Les Nibelungen ne sont pas des juifs, pas même Alberich ou Mime. Ce sont des personnages de la mythologie germanique. Beckmesser est une caricature du critique musical autrichien Eduard Hanslick, pas un remake du Juif Suss.

Si écouter Richard Wagner vous donne envie d’envahir la Pologne, il faut aller consulter. Je connais quelqu’un que cela donne envie de dormir. Rien de plus.

J’ajoute qu’interdire, boycotter, oblitérer Richard Wagner de la vie musicale d’un pays, cela revient à se mettre au même niveau que les Nazis qui avaient interdits d’exécution l’œuvre de Mendelssohn (entre autres).


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>Je connais quelqu’un que cela donne envie de dormir. Rien de plus.<...>


Je suis à peu près dans le même cas, sauf que c'est trop bruyant pour pouvoir dormir.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2018)

Une nouvelle règle que je n'ai pas appliquée...
parce qu'elle n'est pas encore promulguée.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Une nouvelle règle que je n'ai pas appliquée...
> parce qu'elle n'est pas encore promulguée.



Tout ça à cause de ces feignasses de moines copistes...


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tout ça à cause de ces feignasses de moines copistes...


Belges, de surcroit.
La bière que j'ai bu et les moules frites que j'ai mangé, désolé, mais ça ne le fait pas. A la rigueur si la binouze est de la pisse d'âne, les moules farcies au virus hépatique et les frites molles et froides.


----------



## Madalvée (3 Septembre 2018)

Je ne vois pas ce que ça va changer, la demi-finale qu'on a perdu ou la demi-finale qu'on a perdue, le résultat est le même.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2018)

Je voulais parler de l'origine de la règle qui part du principe que les moines copistes ne revenaient jamais en arrière sur un texte. Donc si le genre et le nombre étaient avant l'auxiliaire, il était accordé, s'il était après, on ne reviens pas en arrière et faire une rature sur le parchemin...


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2018)

La "règle" d'accord du participe passé avec le verbe avoir n'est que de la *logique* pure et simple.

Une phrase se déroule mot après mot du début jusqu'à la fin.
*Si*, en arrivant au participe passé, on a _*déjà rencontré*_ le mot avec lequel l'accord se fait, alors l'accord est possible...
Dans le cas contraire, l'accord est impossible.

J'ai mangé...
J'ai mangé des fraises.
Les fraises que j'ai mangées étaient délicieuses.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2018)

L’abaissement encore à l’œuvre.

Et ce sont une nouvelle fois les Wallons à la manœuvre, encouragés par les socialos-bobos de Libération, les champions de la médiocrité pour tous.

L’article de Libération est encore plus affligeant.

La tribune publiée est une consternante démonstration d’imbécilité par deux professeurs faillis reconvertis en saltimbanques.

Extrait : « Le temps moyen consacré aux règles actuelles est de 80 heures, pour atteindre un niveau dont tout le monde se plaint. Il serait tellement plus riche de le consacrer à développer du vocabulaire, apprendre la syntaxe, goûter la littérature, comprendre la morphologie ou explorer l’étymologie, bref, à apprendre à nos enfants tout ce qui permet de maîtriser la langue plutôt qu’à faire retenir les parties les plus arbitraires de son code graphique. »

Bref, ignorons la technique, dont l’enseignement on l’a compris n’a pas réjoui ces deux quidams pour consacrer le temps, non pas à instruire des élèves, mais à parler de ce qui plaît au professeur, à faire leur numéro devant un public captif.

Appliquez cela à l’apprentissage de la musique. On supprime le solfège « arbitraire code graphique ». Et vous pensez que vous discuterez de quoi devant une symphonie de Beethoven, un menuet de Mozart, une fugue de Bach ?

Les clés ? Les doubles croches, les noirs et les blanches (concept raciste). À la trappe !

C’est sûr que pour les 2BE3 ça peut le faire. Et encore...

Quelle littérature peut sortir d’un tel salmigondis ? La syntaxe. N’est-elle pas arbitraire elle aussi ?

Maîtriser sans règles. Voilà le nouveau concept. Appliqué au football, où l’arbitrage pose tant de problèmes, avec ou sans la vidéo, voilà la solution à laquelle personne n’a pensé : supprimons les règles. (Ah! désolé, à la fin les Belges perdent quand même)

Au passage, je remarque qu’il suffit de deux phrases pour énoncer une règle qu’ils ne sont paraît-il pas arrivés à enseigner en quatre-vingt heures. Des champions !

Le problème reste que la littérature est un art. Qu’un art demande l’apprentissage et la maîtrise. Qu’avant de s’affranchir des règles, il faut les connaître. Sinon ce n’est pas de l’art. C’est du gribouillage. Demandez à Picasso.

Il ne s’agit pas de faire des écrivains pourrait-on m’objecter. Certes, mais celui qui ne connaît pas les règles ne goûte à rien, en tout cas pas à ce qu’il serait en droit d’attendre éclairé par ses maîtres. L’élève devra donc se contenter d’un ersatz de littérature.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2018)

Trop ignorants pour comprendre, trop fainéants pour apprendre, trop pressés pour enseigner, ils prétendent donc supprimer. Et de proposer une autre règle qui curieusement, comme par magie, ne serait pas arbitraire : « n’accordons pas. Jamais. »

Ah ? Et pourquoi pas ? Pourquoi la nouvelle règle ne serait pas « accordons toujours, dans tous les cas » ? Hein ? Pourquoi ?

« Arbitraire ! » vous a-t-on dit.

Voilà donc encore la culture de l’échec et de l’incompétence qui s’exprime dans la presse « progressiste ». Avec toujours la même méthode : chercher dans des temps où l’orthographe n’était pas figée les contre-usages d’aujourd’hui pour invalider des règles qui sont la marque du progrès de la langue et de la civilisation. En l’occurrence, la civilisation française, à laquelle ces Belges ne se rattachent que très tardivement

De l’orthographe alternative, « disruptive » comme dirait la prétentieuse moule-frite de la rue de Valois, j’en ai vu mon lot durant ma vie de médiéviste, sur des chartes, dans des registres fiscaux, dans des contrats, et même gravé dans le marbre. Dans ces temps la ponctuation était balbutiante, la virgule inexistante, l’orthographe variable. On transcrivait les sons plus ou moins bien. Même les noms propres pouvaient avoir différentes orthographes selon le scribe ou le lieu.

La ponctuation. Voilà encore un ensemble de règles arbitraires. Puisqu’on n’en usait pas au Moyen-Age, on peut la supprimer si on suit la logique de ces deux béotiens. Ce sera là encore des heures de cours économisées qu’on pourra consacrer à tout autre chose que ce pour quoi un professeur est payé. Et tant pis pour le sens du texte, son rythme, sa « musique ». L’élève n’a pas besoin d’apprendre à écrire bien. D’ailleurs, a-t-il vraiment besoin d’apprendre à écrire de manière aussi sophistiquée ? Il lui suffit d’ânonner en SMS sur internet pour se faire comprendre de ses coreligionnaires en médiocrité.

Ils tiennent un concept.

Au tout début de l’automobile, il n’y avait pas de code de la route. Aujourd’hui, le permis*de*conduire est difficile et cher à obtenir. Simplifions tout cela. Plus de ceinture de sécurité obligatoire, le téléphone à tout moment, l’alcool au volant en libre service, la vitesse limitée aux performances de votre véhicule, le feu est toujours vert par principe. Voilà appliquée la « pensée » des beaux « progressistes ».

Que ces Belges soi-disant francophones laissent la langue française en paix et se construisent une langue propre, le wallon-moderne, avec ses règles foutraques et ses accords politiquement corrects, sa logique d’imbéciles heureux. Qu’ils l’enseignent dans leurs écoles avec des clowns comme professeurs. Mais surtout, surtout, qu’on arrête de nous les donner en exemple.

Comme exemple, je ne vois pour eux que celui de l’ilote qu’on enivre, afin de montrer à tous dans quel abîme la connerie socialiste peut plonger une région entière.

Ah! Flamands, que je vous plains de vivre avec cette engeance accrochée à vos chevilles et d’avoir eu à subir si longtemps son empire.


Aparté : au moment de poster mon message, une fenêtre s’affiche me signalant qu’il contient un terme banni : permis*de*conduire.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> La "règle" d'accord du participe passé avec le verbe avoir n'est que de la *logique* pure et simple.
> 
> Une phrase se déroule mot après mot du début jusqu'à la fin.
> Si, en arrivant au participe passé, on a _*déjà rencontré*_ le mot avec lequel l'accord se fait, alors l'accord est possible...
> ...



Vache ! 

T’es un putain de génie.

Sur Libération, ils disent que c’est impossible, qu’il n’y a rien à comprendre. 

Les professeurs en Belgique, quatre-vingt heures de cours et ils n’arrivent pas à le comprendre, alors encore moins à l’enseigner. À deux ! Et toi TU L’EXPLIQUES ! 

Comme ça. Tout seul. Au détour d’un post de forum.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2018)

J'étais assez content d'être le premier à poster cette histoire dans ce fil, assuré de le ranimer, de le sortir de sa léthargie estivale.
Personnellement, j'aime bien la règle d'accord du PP mais il faut reconnaître que je l'ai intégrée depuis si longtemps que toute faute audible m'écorche les oreilles ; je n'ai pas de mérite à la suivre, quoi.

Ce qui m'amuse un peu c'est de voir que, parfois on fustige les décisions parce qu'elles _ignorent_ l'usage des braves gens. D'autre fois on fustige d'autres décisions parce qu'elles _suivent_ l'usage des braves gens.

Or, force est de constater que cet accord est vraiment maltraité (et mal traité), y compris par des personnes compétentes, soucieuses du bon parler _françois_ et qui se plaignent de ces jeunes qui ne savent pas parler correctement [genre philosophe du samedi matin qui oublie quasi-systématiquement de faire cet accord : avec les verbes du troisième groupe, ça ne pardonne pas... et ça fait désordre]

Reviens, Malherbe, reviens !

PS : et revenir une nouvelle fois sur la victoire bel... euh! française en CdM, c'est petit, je trouve. Ce n'est pas chevaleresque. Ce n'est pas français (© Eugène Labiche (par antiphrase))


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> PS : et revenir une nouvelle fois sur la victoire bel... euh! française en CdM, c'est petit, je trouve. Ce n'est pas chevaleresque. Ce n'est pas français (© Eugène Labiche (par antiphrase))



« Je ne dis pas que c'est pas injuste, je dis que ça soulage ! » (Théo)


Les linguistes sont préoccupés qu’on n’écrive pas comme l’ont parle et inversement. Ils ont donc résolu d’appauvrir l’expression écrite.

La prochaine cible programmée des « progressistes » est le passé simple, déclaré trop compliqué à enseigner.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Je ne dis pas que c'est pas injuste, je dis que ça soulage ! » (Théo)
> 
> 
> Les linguistes sont préoccupés qu’on n’écrive pas comme l’ont parle et inversement. Ils ont donc résolu d’appauvrir l’expression écrite.
> ...


Je ne sais pas s'il est trop compliqué mais il n'est plus utilisé que dans les oeuvres littéraires.
Mettre un verbe au passé simple ou à l'imparfait du subjonctif est héroïque et quasi-impossible à l'oral et délicat à l'écrit (sauf à accepter de passer pour un pédant ou un cuistre, c'est selon).
Faut parler espagnol, voilà tout.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'il est trop compliqué mais il n'est plus utilisé que dans les œuvres littéraires.


Et alors ? C’est son rôle. Et celui des enseignants est de l’enseigner. C’est quoi le problème ?

Le discours, le récit, la concordance des temps, ce sont des choses qu’on enseignait jadis au collège quand je m’y ennuyais. Le passé simple je l’ai appris au primaire, en CE2.

Quelle importance qu’on ne l’utilise pas ou peu tous les jours dans nos échanges verbaux. Je n’utilise que très rarement la division mais je suis content qu’on me l’ait enseignée.

Qu’il y ait une forme parlée de la langue et une forme écrite cela ne constitue pas une anomalie mais une richesse. Quelle pauvreté de style dans les livres écrits au présent ! À l’écrit le passé composé tient du barbarisme. Ça va pour un court texte mais trois cent pages d’auxiliaires ça ne devrait pas être permis.

Que c’est-il passé dans ce pays pour qu’apprendre les temps du mode Indicatif soit devenu un défi insurmontable ? Merde ! C’est la base de la langue. On est à l’école pour acquérir des outils et apprendre à s’en servir. Le reste c’est de la branlette d’universitaires.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2018)

Que puis-je ajouter au discours sur la richesse d'une langue ?
Quand bien même l'on n'y comprendrait rien !
Tant pis si c'est ainsi…

……………

Il n'y a qu'une chose qui coince dans ton propos, *Moon*. Un truc qui m'empêche d'être complètement d'accord avec toi. C'est ce que tu englobes dans le terme « progressiste ». J'aime croire que je suis progressiste. Mais à te lire, tu me fais douter. Tout simplement parce que je ne veux pas appartenir à ce groupe saccageant ainsi la langue française. Cependant, je veux quand même en être… Donc

Est-ce à moi de me trouver une nouvelle béquille pour me sentir être ?
Ou à toi de me dire qui se cache sous cette insulte ?

……………

Hé hé. En attendant, la novlangue s'installe tranquillement au coin de l'écran.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Septembre 2018)

Je suis de ceux qui en ont chié avec les participes passés.
Et on voudrait me les simplifier ?
Il faudra me passer sur le corps, enfoiré (essaye de l'accorder celui-là).

_Ah, on me dit à l'oreillette qu'enfoiré n'est pas un participe passé (et que, visiblement, il n'y a pas qu'en participe passé que je suis mauvais)._


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'une chose qui coince dans ton propos, *Moon*. Un truc qui m'empêche d'être complètement d'accord avec toi. C'est ce que tu englobes dans le terme « progressiste ». J'aime croire que je suis progressiste. Mais à te lire, tu me fais douter. Tout simplement parce que je ne veux pas appartenir à ce groupe saccageant ainsi la langue française. Cependant, je veux quand même en être… Donc



Tu noteras les guillemets. « Progressistes » c’est le nom dont ces barbares s’affublent. Bien sûr toute personne en porte-à-faux avec leurs idées devient de facto un odieux réactionnaire, un conservateur à honnir.

Pour l’orthographe, on notera que le dit « progrès » consiste à écrire comme au Moyen-Age. Dans l’enseignement, il s’agit de sanctionner l’appauvrissement de la langue orale par la fin de la transmission de la langue écrite.

Je n’ai rien contre le progrès, sauf quand il sert de cache misère morale à une époque sans idée. C’est peut-être le futur qu’il faudrait arrêter d’enseigner.


----------



## patlek (4 Septembre 2018)

C' est quoi qu'y gna???


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n’ai rien contre le progrès, sauf quand il sert de cache misère morale à une époque sans idée. C’est peut-être le futur qu’il faudrait arrêter d’enseigner.



Me voilà rassuré ! (les guillemets m'avaient échappé)


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2018)

Theranos : chapitre final.

J’ai hésité avec le fil _post mortem_ mais la dernière phrase de l’article m’a arraché des larmes.


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Faut parler espagnol, voilà tout.



¡Caramba !


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Theranos : chapitre final.
> 
> J’ai hésité avec le fil _post mortem_ mais la dernière phrase de l’article m’a arraché des larmes.


"Ses actionnaires ne seront pas rémunérés"
Des mecs qui se sont saignés aux quatres veines.
Pas un copec, nib.
Mon sang ne fait qu'un tour.
C'est parfaitement dégueulasse.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2018)

Erreur tragique ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Erreur tragique ?


Mauvais réflexe.

Elle est policière, il était noir. Analyste financier, mais noir. Peut-être aussi qu’elle était un peu grise. Peut-être que comme DSK il sortait de la douche, avec son gros calibre en « pandoulière ».
– Hé ! Beauté. Tu viens tirer un coup ?
– Pan !

_Quand on dégaine on raconte pas sa vie._ (Tuco)


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2018)

VIDÉO - Gênes: la maquette du nouveau pont se casse


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> VIDÉO - Gênes: la maquette du nouveau pont se casse


Ça me rappelle une planche de Gaston Lagaffe : Prunelle montre à De Mesmaeker une maquette du futur siège ultra-moderne des éditions Dupuis. Gaston survient avec un gaffophone miniature. Il ne joue une note et la maquette s’écroule. De Mesmaeker s’en va illare : « Merci pour cette vision d’avenir ».

Une vignette visible ici : https://www.bd-best.com/lagaffe-en-musique-un-hors-serie-acoustique--news-5184.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça me rappelle une planche de Gaston Lagaffe : Prunelle montre à De Mesmaeker une maquette du futur siège ultra-moderne des éditions Dupuis. Gaston survient avec un gaffophone miniature. Il ne joue une note et la maquette s’écroule. De Mesmaeker s’en va illare : « Merci pour cette vision d’avenir ».
> Une vignette visible ici : https://www.bd-best.com/lagaffe-en-musique-un-hors-serie-acoustique--news-5184.html



Dans le genre "merci" il y a également : Merci pour ce moment 

Gageons qu'elle est soulagée d'avoir échappé à la messe : Le fils de François Hollande et Ségolène Royal s'est marié 

Désolé, mais c'était trop tentant !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2018)

Y a des ingénieurs, des fois faudrait les pendre...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a des ingénieurs, des fois faudrait les pendre...



Il me semble déjà avoir vu cette video au post #32867


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a des ingénieurs, des fois faudrait les pendre...



Renzo Piano est l’architecte du Centre Beaubourg aka La Raffinerie au centre de Paris. On le recherche depuis des années pour lui faire ce que tu proposes et d’autres choses qu’on faisait originellement dans ce quartier mais jusqu’à présent l’Italie a refusé l’extradition sous prétexte qu’on ne roue plus les gens en place publique aujourd’hui. 

De toute façon, Gênes est une ville de merde, un dépotoir maritime adossé aux Apennins, peuplée de voleurs et de prostituées vérolées. Ils ne méritent pas mieux, surtout depuis qu’ils nous ont vendu la Corse. Et ce n’est pas parce que j’ai des ascendances vénitiennes que je dis cela, non monsieur.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans  le "bon" sens svp





bompi a dit:


> À moins que ça, même.
> Ce genre d'histoire n'est pas bien nouveau et j'en ai déjà entendu de similaires avec des individus de notre beau pays. On peut aussi se dire que c'est un canular ou une fausse nouvelle.



Bien vu !

http://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ndant-quatre-ans-pour-avoir-un-enfant_1677724


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2018)

Rôti ou bouilli, que préférez-vous Vietnam: les habitants de Hanoï priés de ne plus manger du chien ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rôti ou bouilli, que préférez-vous Vietnam: les habitants de Hanoï priés de ne plus manger du chien ?



Il est où le Pouppinou ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il est où le Pouppinou ?



Réfugié dans sa niche blindée après voir relevé le pont-levis et abaissé la herse !
Les réserves d'huile bouillante sont au plus haut ! 

PS : il a posé un grand panneau "viens me croquer si tu l'oses" !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2018)

Les « goodies » de l'Elysée en vente à partir de ce week-end


----------



## subsole (14 Septembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les « goodies » de l'Elysée en vente à partir de ce week-end


Bin quoi, ça fait longtemps que la reine d'Angleterre le fait.


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

En tout cas ils ont de l'humour...
vivement le reste de la collection :
"pognon de dingue"
"c'est monsieur ou monsieur le président"




> T-shirt blanc marqué sur le torse par la célèbre expression du Président de la République : "Croquignolesque".







​dommage pour la lip qui n'a pas de mouvement français


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2018)

Il est également question d'un tee-shirt "gaulois réfractaire"  !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2018)

À Marseille, "les habitants en ont ras-le-bol" et se rebellent contre des braqueurs.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2018)

Apple, ou comment ne choquer personne quitte à faire fuir tout le monde


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Apple, ou comment ne choquer personne quitte à faire fuir tout le monde


Tu as tout dit "comment ne choquer personne quitte à faire fuir tout le monde"


----------



## Bartolomeo (26 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 125758


File moi l'adresse que je la cambriole !!!


----------



## flotow (1 Octobre 2018)

Vu nul part ailleurs (pour le moment ?)
En gros, un appart bien bien cher pour que d'autres puisse venir jouer aux influenceurs 


*A Penthouse Made for Instagram*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/30/business/media/instagram-influencers-penthouse.html


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Vu nul part ailleurs (pour le moment ?)
> En gros, un appart bien bien cher pour que d'autres puisse venir jouer aux influenceurs
> 
> 
> ...


C'est assez moche.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Octobre 2018)

Tu nous fais de l'euphémisme ... c'est juste laid, dépassé et ça risque pas de puer la clope !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2018)

Haaa, le bon goût américain...


----------



## subsole (2 Octobre 2018)

Chéri(e) achète moi des bijoux


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> C'est assez moche.





Bartolomeo a dit:


> Tu nous fais de l'euphémisme ... c'est juste laid, dépassé et ça risque pas de puer la clope !





Toum'aï a dit:


> Haaa, le bon goût américain...



En fait, c'est pas vraiment fait pour être confortable : c'est fait pour qu'il soit possible de faire des photos d'un peu n'importe quoi

L'exemple de la sdb ou il y a de la profondeur, parce que c'est mieux pour les photos


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Octobre 2018)

A part des scènes érotiques foireuses dans un décor pareil ... j'vois pas sinon ...


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> A part des scènes érotiques foireuses dans un décor pareil ... j'vois pas sinon ...


Descends sur la page, y'a des examples de photos qui ont utilisé cet appart


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Octobre 2018)

Abscence scandaleuse d’esthétisme  ... beaucoup trop habillées.


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2018)

Le mobilier en laiton c'est indémodable !


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Le mobilier en laiton c'est indémodable !


Parce que démodé avant même d'avoir été à la mode ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2018)

Il y a des pays où la fraude fiscale coûte très très cher. Rassurez-vous, ça n’arrive pas en France.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2018)

Cette oeuvre va s'autodétruire dans .....


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2018)

Sauf qu'il y a des chances qu'elle vaille maintenant encore plus cher...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'il y a des chances qu'elle vaille maintenant encore plus cher...



Apparemment, la facétie de Bansky a fait grimper la cote de l’oeuvre.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Apparemment, la facétie de Bansky a fait grimper la cote de l’oeuvre.



En effet


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2018)

Les fake news devraient disparaître !

À nous les "infox" !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Les fake news devraient disparaître !
> 
> À nous les "infox" !



Uniquement pour ceux qui veulent bien suivre les recommandations officielles du ministère de la connerie nationale.


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Uniquement pour ceux qui veulent bien suivre les recommandations officielles du ministère de la connerie nationale.


C'était peut-être une "infox"...

Pour donner un exemple ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2018)

Si. Si. Rigolez. C’est drôle.

https://www.lemonde.fr/actualite-me...-reportage-d-envoye-special_5368795_3236.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2018)

Une utilisation inédite de l'Apple Watch© : Disparition de Khashoggi: de nouveaux éléments connus,


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Octobre 2018)

Beaucoup moins sérieux mais tout aussi rigolo : https://www.breizh-info.com/2018/10...nouveau-contraint-de-jouer-en-plein-air-video


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2018)

Des tortues marines naissent sur une plage de l'Hérault, une première


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Octobre 2018)

Prendre un bouillon le premier jour !


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des tortues marines naissent sur une plage de l'Hérault, une première


A la question "pourquoi et comment", t'as vraiment envie de répondre : sans dec' ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2018)

La roue tourne.


----------



## subsole (18 Octobre 2018)

Ami cycliste, enlève ta selle


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2018)

Bientôt la fête du slip


Oui, je sais, un peu plus un peu moins,... N'empêche qu'il y a un certain nombre de chefs d'escadrille au conseil d'état, on dirait.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Bientôt la fête du slip
> 
> 
> Oui, je sais, un peu plus un peu moins,... N'empêche qu'il y a un certain nombre de chefs d'escadrille au conseil d'état, on dirait.



Un lien valide peut-être ?


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2018)

https://medialot.fr/montcuq-la-fete-du-slip-naura-pas-lieu/

Bien de chez nous !


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un lien valide peut-être ?


Oups, pardon, la semaine a été dure 

Voila

edit
(c'est quoi cette pièce jointe vide que je n'ai pas ajoutée ?)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Oups, pardon, la semaine a été dure
> 
> Voila



Ah! C’est ça. Bienvenue dans la matrice.


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Ami cycliste, enlève ta selle


Les bicyclettes ont déjà toutes un numéro de série unique frappé sur le cadre. Identifiant qu'il est utile de donner aux autorités en cas de vol. Si c'est pour dupliquer ce numéro sur la partie haute du cadre, afin qu'il soit en évidence, bof…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2018)

Errare humanum est


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Les bicyclettes ont déjà toutes un numéro de série unique frappé sur le cadre. Identifiant qu'il est utile de donner aux autorités en cas de vol. Si c'est pour dupliquer ce numéro sur la partie haute du cadre, afin qu'il soit en évidence, bof…



Il n'y avait deja très longtemps l'obligation de mettre une plaque gravée sur les vélos 
(La plaque d’identité d’un vélo a été mise en place en avril 1898. À cette époque,elle avait pour objectif de répertorier les vélos pour le paiement des taxes. Ainsi, la plaque permettait d’inventorier le nombre des vélos qui circulaient pour anticiper les prévisions d’impôts. Après 1995, la plaque d’identité d’un vélo n’était plus obligatoire, mais la plupart des cyclistes gardent encore ce moyen d’identification pour que leur vélo soit toujours reconnaissable.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2018)

Chauffage informatique


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2018)

Une Lune artificielle pour éclairer la Terre


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Errare humanum est


Cela vient confirmer une hypothèse déjà bien établie de l’éruption en automne.

Au moyen âge, un copiste a fait une coquille dans le texte de la relation de Pline Le Jeune à Tacite et elle s’est diffusée jusqu’à nos jours. Toutefois, les données archéologiques suggéraient clairement l’automne et d’autres transcriptions de la lettre à Tacite ont été depuis découvertes qui indiquaient la date du 24 octobre 79.


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Chauffage informatique


M'étonne pas. Ma boite a remplacé ses deux mainframes IBM par une foutrachiée de blades HP, on les a surnommés les grilles-pain


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2018)

_Chauffage informatique ?_
Espérons qu'il y aura des progrès dans l'utilisation informatique de l'énergie électrique...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Octobre 2018)

Pas bête comme idée.
Cela dit :
- Que se passe-t-il en cas de coupure du réseau informatique en hiver ?
- Et en été ? La bnp arrête de faire ses calculs pour éviter de chauffer les apparts ?
Question subsidiaire : si la bourse s'effondre, on sort les manteaux ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2018)

Le premier Hyperloop inauguré le 10 décembre, promet Elon Musk


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2018)

Enfin le radiateur intelligent !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2018)

Le groupe de défense animale Peta appelle à ne plus boire de lait, symbole du «suprémacisme blanc»


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le groupe de défense animale Peta appelle à ne plus boire de lait, symbole du «suprémacisme blanc»





Einstein avait raison, la connerie humaine est infinie.


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le groupe de défense animale Peta appelle à ne plus boire de lait, symbole du «suprémacisme blanc»


Je propose qu'on leur serve du lait de bouc à ces guss là !


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Octobre 2018)

Chez nous on sert du jus de vier, si y a besoin.


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2018)

Pourvu que le lait de poule reste autorisé !


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2018)

(nouvelle pas si fraîche mais que j'avais ratée)
Du rififi chez les barbus (_une décision pas si orthodoxe que ça_).


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2018)

Pendant les Affaires, les affaires continuent. Version : vente d'armes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2018)

Pas mieux qu'un belge : [URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjyxp6QpZ_eAhXNz4UKHZcPDZIQwqsBMAl6BAgEEAc&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FRTLInfo%2Fvideos%2Fdes-braqueurs-se-font-avoir-par-leur-victime%2F325857268147051%2F&usg=AOvVaw2r6YP6Gm-rhs2PzYBe_m84']Des braqueurs se font avoir par leur victime [/URL]


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2018)

il sera bientôt interdit de tomber malades


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> il sera bientôt interdit de tomber malades


Vu le coup réel de la santé, ça fait longtemps qu’il est interdit de tomber malade pour bon nombre de Français.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Octobre 2018)

Tiens, c'est pas de l'actu mais un "fotochopage" involontaire (capture écran programmes TV Orange l'autre jour), le premier coup d'œil m'a amusé.


----------



## subsole (25 Octobre 2018)

$oogle


----------



## subsole (25 Octobre 2018)

Utiliser un iPhone peu couter 1,6 millions de $


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2018)

Paris : « Tout le monde descend », un chauffeur de bus fait de la place pour un handicapé 

Chapeau !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2018)

Whisper, le dernier corgi d'Elizabeth II, est mort (presse)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2018)

Les policiers retirent 96 points en une heure.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2018)

Les sous-doués braquent leur prof.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2018)

Pour les étrangers, c'était gratuit.


----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Octobre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les sous-doués braquent leur prof.


Apparemment le sous-doué est Quiriny ... débarque le mec !!!
Ça fait 40 piges que ça dure ... 
Je me suis ouvert le poignet dans les années 80 en salle de classe parce qu'une kaïera me cassait les couilles et que le prof n'y pouvait rien.
Il a fallu que je lui pête la gueule en plein cours et que les flics et pompiers débarquent !
Suite à ça... lui et ses potes ont débarqué à la sortie pour me démonter donc avec les miens ... on a dû remettre ça mais de manière plus violente encore.
Tout ça parce qu'il n'y avait aucun moyen d'être protégé autrement !

Cette histoire a eu lieu dans un collège à porte d'Asnières en 1989 ! 
Je pourrais lui montrer ma belle cicatrice dans le dos inscrite par un petit con avec une belle lame bien tranchante ... toujours dans les années 80 à la Main Jaune ! 

A l'âge de 16 piges ... il me fallait au plus une semaine pour me procurer un flingue à Clignancourt ! C'était il y a 30 ans.
Tu allais te balader sur les Champs Elysées ou dans le forum des Halles et tu te faisais des fights dégueulasses avec des bandes d'abrutis qui te tombaient dessus ! 
Ils sont vraiment dans le vent ... 


40 piges d'une politique sociale de merde dans les banlieues et à Paris où la violence est là.

Pareil ... les médias sont vraiment des choses bizarres !!!
Vous savez ... l'histoire du gamin buté aux Lilas ?
Bah c'est pas des mômes de Bagnolet mais deux bandes qui se cherchent des noises mutuellement entre Les Lilas et Le Pré Saint Gervais et le gamin était seul dans la rue et en a croisé une dizaine de l'autre camp, pas de bol !
Il s'est fait roué de coups par ces barbares (il en aurait fait autant en situation inverse).
Un des gamins lui avait même gaulé ses pompes qu'il a rendu aux parents après s'être fait démonté par le daron...

On est nombreux à se demander dans le quartier d'où les journaleux sortent leurs infos et d'où ils sont allés impliquer les mecs de Bagnolet ??? 

C'est bien, ils ont créé du sensationnalisme et une bonne raison que ces derniers aient des envies vindicatives désormais !

C'est beau la banlieue !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2018)

Quirigny le dit dans l’article, il vivait à la campagne. Ton histoire, c’était quand même des mœurs géolocalisées et on est quand même passé au cran au-dessus ces dernières années.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour les étrangers, c'était gratuit.


Je trouve ça touchant.


----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Octobre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quirigny le dit dans l’article, il vivait à la campagne. Ton histoire, c’était quand même des mœurs géolocalisées et on est quand même passé au cran au-dessus ces dernières années.


Ouaip ... geolocalisé dans un secteur qui compte plus de 12 millions d’habitants ! 
Vaut mieux tard que jamais !
Tant que ça se passe pas près de chez eux, ils s’agitent pas du bocal ! 
NTM c’etait pas que de la frime !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2018)

RATP (bus & métros parisiens) se traduit, en cas de grève, par Rentre Avec Tes Pieds... 

Il y a une nouvelle version Rentre Avec Tes Poings : La vidéo d'un passager de bus rouant de coups son agresseur affole Twitter (VIDEO)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> RATP (bus & métros parisiens) se traduit, en cas de grève, par Rentre Avec Tes Pieds...
> 
> Il y a une nouvelle version Rentre Avec Tes Poings : La vidéo d'un passager de bus rouant de coups son agresseur affole Twitter (VIDEO)



Mieux que Las Vegas. Un nouveau sport : le MMA RATP. Comme l’autre, mais dans un bus au lieu d’une cage de fer.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2018)

Ah ce changement d'heure , que de souvenirs


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2018)

Ah! Roger Gicquel. Le journaliste qui ne nous prenait pas pour des cons.


----------



## subsole (30 Octobre 2018)

Ce matin, un lapin a tué un chasseur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2018)

Do it yourself


----------



## PHILBX (1 Novembre 2018)

Louis la brocante : la gendarmerie intervient dans une maison de retraite à cause de la série


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2018)

J'ai pas trouvé d'article en français (ca ne nous concerne pas), mais c'est quand même rigolo. 



> Amendment 9 bans drilling for oil and natural gas in Florida's waters. It also bans using e-cigarettes (as in vaping) in indoor workplaces.



 Bref, les floridiens auront à voter oui ou non pour trois groupes de questions. 
 Sauf que les questions ne vont pas exactement ensemble. 

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...gives-the-ok-to-bundling-amendments-on-ballot


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2018)

La fête continue


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Novembre 2018)

En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Novembre 2018)

Merdalors.
Ça suffit pas qu'ils passent leur temps à intervenir sur des accidents, à attraper des chats dans les arbres, à éviter les callaissages et à organiser le loto des pompiers ?
Va falloir, en plus, qu'ils éteignent des feux ?
C'est plus un métier c'est un sacerdoce.
Respect.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2018)

Martine* à l’école ou Martine au pays des Soviets ?

https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/beau...errent-des-affaires-06-11-2018-2269014_23.php


*ou Corinne si vous préférez un prénom plus français.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2018)

Il demande a changer son âge  pour rencontrer plus de femmes


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2018)

Bah! Pourquoi pas ? Tout est à la carte aujourd’hui.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2018)

La voie chinoise des Droits de l’Homme.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2018)

Trop sexy ? Une instagrameuse australienne dit avoir été refoulée du Louvre pour sa tenue (PHOTOS) Ben quoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2018)

Sexy ? Une pouf qui étale ce que personne n’a demandé à voir. Présenter un minimum de respect pour les autres par sa tenue, on ne leur apprend pas ça aux antipodes ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sexy ? Une pouf qui étale ce que personne n’a demandé à voir. Présenter un minimum de respect pour les autres par sa tenue, on ne leur apprend pas ça aux antipodes ?



C'est tout simplement une apprentie femen accomplissant sa dernière épreuve de stage ! 

Faut pas voir le mal partout !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2018)

https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/ma...e-charles-de-gaulle-12-11-2018-2270691_20.php

Ça me rappelle : « Qu’ils viennent me chercher ! »

C’est sûr que depuis le pont d’un porte-avion nucléaire... ça fait plus viril.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2018)

Ah les Belges , de vrais blagueurs


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

Une chèvre a Paris


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Novembre 2018)

Pont interdit aux piétons


----------



## patlek (14 Novembre 2018)

https://www.ouest-france.fr/leditio...7#!preferred/1/package/38544/pub/55821/page/5



(Patlek sait!! mais il doit convaincre un forum incrédule que le cauchemar a commencé !)


----------



## PHILBX (15 Novembre 2018)

Yoshitaka Sakurada, 68 ans, est le ministre en charge de la cyber-sécurité du Japon. Problème : il ne s'est jamais servi d'un ordinateur.


https://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/j...ecurite-n-jamais-utilise-d-ordinateur-6071654


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2018)

PHILBX a dit:


> Yoshitaka Sakurada, 68 ans, est le ministre en charge de la cyber-sécurité du Japon. Problème : il ne s'est jamais servi d'un ordinateur.
> 
> 
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/j...ecurite-n-jamais-utilise-d-ordinateur-6071654



C’est bien connu : ce sont les cordonniers les plus mal chaussés.


----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2018)

_"Il a aussi semblé un peu perdu lorsqu'on lui a demandé si des clefs USB étaient utilisées dans les centrales nucléaires."_


----------



## flotow (15 Novembre 2018)

Attention, un bateau !

https://twitter.com/routedurhum/status/1062376295269588992?s=21


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Attention, un bateau !



Ils disent qu'il n'y aura pas de Réclamation, pourtant dans les règles de course c'est obligatoire. À moins qu'il y ait un avenant dans les instructions propres à la Route du rhum, mais ce serait bizarre parce que les assurances s'appuient dessus pour les réparations financières...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2018)

PHILBX a dit:


> Yoshitaka Sakurada, 68 ans, est le ministre en charge de la cyber-sécurité du Japon. Problème : il ne s'est jamais servi d'un ordinateur.
> 
> 
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/j...ecurite-n-jamais-utilise-d-ordinateur-6071654



Vous voyez tout en noir.

Voilà un homme neuf qui n’aura aucun préjugé sur la question, ouvert à toutes les idées, tous les protocoles. Imperméable aux multiples querelles de chapelles qui caractérisent le monde informatique. Un homme qui a toujours veillé à s’entourer de gens compétents, qui sait leur déléguer et connaît ses limites. Enfin, un ministre qui dit ouvertement « je n’y connais rien » au lieu de faire semblant.

Et lui, il n’a jamais été hacké.


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ils disent qu'il n'y aura pas de Réclamation, pourtant dans les règles de course c'est obligatoire. À moins qu'il y ait un avenant dans les instructions propres à la Route du rhum, mais ce serait bizarre parce que les assurances s'appuient dessus pour les réparations financières...


Et hier soir, Thomson qui démarre le moteur pour se sortir des cailloux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2018)

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1542622238


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1542622238



Ils vont pouvoir écrire un nouveau manga : Comment Carlos Ghosn a restructuré la prison.


----------



## patlek (19 Novembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1542622238



Il manifestait ce week-end:


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2018)

Un sacré pigeon


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2018)

C'est passé un peu inaperçu mais le système international des unités a été complètement revu (voir, sur le site du BIPM, ici).

Va falloir réviser (ou apprendre) ses constantes : Planck, Boltzmann, Avogadro etc.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Va falloir réviser (ou apprendre) ses constantes : Planck, Boltzmann, Avogadro etc.



Et maintenant y'en a qui cherchent à mettre la constante de Planck égale à 1. 
Et c'est pas des conneries... Z'ont du taf' !


----------



## patlek (22 Novembre 2018)

Et elles ont commandées du champagne!!

https://fr.yahoo.com/news/etats-unis-deux-dindes-graciées-135709896.html

Faut les comrendre, elles sont passées à çà du ccccooouuuuuiiiccccccc!!!!!!


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2018)

Tesla donne les droits admin de ses forums à l’un de ses clients 

 Elle est pas belle la vie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2018)

Pff ! Font chier !  ... 

https://fr.metrotime.be/2018/11/22/actualite/gilets-jaunes-se-font-offrir-soupe-contient-laxatif/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pff ! Font chier !  ...
> 
> https://fr.metrotime.be/2018/11/22/actualite/gilets-jaunes-se-font-offrir-soupe-contient-laxatif/



C’est une bonne façon de fluidifier le trafic.


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2018)

C' était pour les suivre à la trace, après...


Par contre, j' espere que celui qui a offert la mixture, il a pris soin de rester anonyme, et de ne pas trainer dans les parages.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2018)

La carte des "bêtes de sexe"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2018)

Au Japon, les dernières femmes de la mer


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2018)

Suisse: référendum sur les vaches à cornes


----------



## PHILBX (25 Novembre 2018)

Apple a proposé de dédommager son client :  une carte cadeau de 60€ sur l’Apple Store

https://actu.fr/ile-de-france/ponto...-plus-4-000-mails-porte-plainte_19737648.html


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2018)

Ils sont encore gentils.

Cet idiot n’avait qu’à avoir des sauvegardes à jour.


----------



## Macounette (25 Novembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Suisse: référendum sur les vaches à cornes


L'initiative a été refusée... meuh.


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Novembre 2018)

Le Suisse ne se sent jamais perdu en Suisse, il y a toujours un drapeau rouge à croix blanche à moins de 500 m d'où il se trouve .


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> L'initiative a été refusée... meuh.



En fait, il y avait un grave problème, dans la Confédération : Suisse : le radar qui confond vache et avions ennemis - RTL   

Et comme il revient incontestablement moins cher de couper les cornes des vaches que d'acheter de nouveaux radars...  

Manquerait plus qu'ils détectent les marmottes : qui va emballer le chocolat ?


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Novembre 2018)

PHILBX a dit:


> Apple a proposé de dédommager son client :  une carte cadeau de 60€ sur l’Apple Store
> 
> https://actu.fr/ile-de-france/ponto...-plus-4-000-mails-porte-plainte_19737648.html


Le monsieur vient d'expérimenter les joies de l'imap.
La plupart des gens ne savent pas à quoi ça correspond (on ne peut pas tous leur en vouloir) et ne s'imaginent donc pas qu'il faut sauvegarder ces mails en local. Et quand ça merde ben...dans le cul lulu.
J'ai bien des choses à dire sur le sujet mais je vais vous épargner. C'est pas parce que je me suis levé du mauvais pied ce matin que je suis autorisé à vous abreuver de mon agacement.
Bonne journée à vous, sinon.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2018)

Brésil: une zone aussi vaste que la Grande-Bretagne colonisée par des termites


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2018)

Décidément, pôv’ brésiliens…


----------



## PHILBX (28 Novembre 2018)

*https://www.rtl.fr/actu/insolite/vi...-dans-les-eaux-de-nouvelle-zelande-7795734613*
*Un ver de mer géant de 8 mètres découvert en Nouvelle-Zélande
*


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2018)

Pan-pan culcul, c'est fini ! L'Assemblée vote à la quasi unanimité l'interdiction de la fessée


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2018)

Consécration de l’enfant roi de la société de consommation. Une intrusion de plus de la sphère publique dans nos vies privées qui n’empêchera jamais les parents tortionnaires et les enfants martyres mais vise à culpabiliser un peu plus les familles. L’Europe de l’Ouest bascule encore un peu plus dans l’absurdité sociologique.


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2018)

Les députés sont élus et payés pour 
*faire des lois*. 
Alors ils en font...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Consécration de l’enfant roi de la société de consommation. Une intrusion de plus de la sphère publique dans nos vies privées qui n’empêchera jamais les parents tortionnaires et les enfants martyres mais vise à culpabiliser un peu plus les familles. L’Europe de l’Ouest bascule encore un peu plus dans l’absurdité sociologique.



Plus globalement, c’est l’ère de la pensée aseptisée, du politiquement correct à outrance, des « curés de la pensée » comme les appelle très justement Natacha Polony. Cachez-moi ces choses que je ne saurais voir.

Et ce n’est pas l’apanage de nos politiques et autres curés médiatiques. Dans le courrier des lecteurs d’un magazine télé, vu ce week-end, un lecteur se plaignait que dans les fictions on montrait des gens en train de fumer et demandait pourquoi on montrait ça sachant que le tabac n’est pas bon pour la santé.

Triste époque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Les députés sont élus et payés pour
> *faire des lois*.
> Alors ils en font...



Et faire des lois, c’est vendeur électoralement parlant à défaut d’être toujours utile.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Dans le courrier des lecteurs d’un magazine télé, vu ce week-end, un lecteur se plaignait que dans les fictions on montrait des gens en train de fumer et demandait pourquoi on montrait ça sachant que le tabac n’est pas bon pour la santé.


J’attends avec un petit plaisir pervers l’interdiction par le CSA des films de Claude Sautet à la télévision, où un bandeau passant toutes les dix minutes signalant que « Attention ! Le tabac tue ». Du plus bel effet entre deux tirades de Montand ou de Piccoli. 

Je suis moi-même une sorte contre-exemple à ces campagnes à la con, ayant vu plus du dizaine de fois _Vincent, François, Paul et les autres_, et la plupart des films de Claude Sautet, vouant un culte personnel à Humphrey Bogart et Winston Churchill, je ne suis toujours pas fumeur.

D’ailleurs, avec Sautet on a la totale, le tabac, l’alcool, la conduite imprudente en voiture, et des hommes, des vrais, qui aiment les femmes, donc forcément des sexistes. Il ne manque que le téléphone au volant, mais il est mort trop tôt.

Croyez pas que j’exagère, on y vient à grands pas. L’autre soir, je regardais une émission sur RMC Découverte. Une sorte de jeu-reportage. Les mecs étaient dans une voiture, personne n’avait attaché sa ceinture, et bien on a eu droit à la petite leçon de moraline en incrustation, de même quand un type répondait sur son portable tout en conduisant.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2018)

J'imagine que je suis moi aussi un contre exemple.
Je vois de plus en plus de non fumeurs dans les films et pourtant je fume toujours.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'imagine que je suis moi aussi un contre exemple.
> Je vois de plus en plus de non fumeurs dans les films et pourtant je fume toujours.



... et ça te rend fumasse ?


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2018)

Tu viens d'enchanter ma journée.
Merci.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu viens d'enchanter ma journée.
> Merci.



De rien !

C'était ma BA du dimanche !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2018)

Pas de Cerise sur le gâteau.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Décembre 2018)

Non mais r'garde donc c'qu'on va s'prendre su' la gueule.

Astéroïde de type géocroiseur Apollon.
Ça veut dire qu'il est potentiellement sur la trajectoire de la terre (s'il venait à tomber sur les Champs Elysées ce serait le pompon).
Selon wikipedia, il y a tout de même 1 chance sur 2700 qu'il tombe sur terre entre 2175 et 2199.
Je me demande dans quelles limites on doit se mettre à flipper.
Par contre, il y a actuellement, toujours selon wikipedia, 10325 astéroïdes géocroiseurs Apollon.
Ça nous donne un tantinet fois plus de chance de prendre un caillou sur la tronche.
Ce qui doit vraiment nous faire flipper c'est le nombre de chances alarmantes que nous avons de voir surgir de nouveaux blockbusters catastrophe amerlocs à la con.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Astéroïde de type géocroiseur Apollon.
> Ça veut dire qu'il est potentiellement sur la trajectoire de la terre (s'il venait à tomber sur les Champs Elysées ce serait le pompon).
> Selon wikipedia, il y a tout de même 1 risque sur 2700 qu'il tombe sur terre entre 2175 et 2199.
> Je me demande dans quelles limites on doit se mettre à flipper.
> ...



La langue française est pourtant bien faite... 

J'ajoute que Bennu entre 2175 et 2199, devrait passer à 33 000 km de l'axe de la Terre soit à l'intérieur des 36 000 km de l'orbite géo-stationnaire. Y a des satellites qui vont avoir chaud au cul


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Décembre 2018)

Moi aussi j'ai du mal avec cette acception du mot chance, et pourtant: https://www.etudes-litteraires.com/forum/topic20919-chance-risque.html


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Décembre 2018)

De deux choses l'une.
Ou bien je connais mal ma langue de naissance.
Ou bien je m'exprime dans un vieux françois.
Quoi qu'il en soit, ça n'est pas à mon avantage.
La loose, quoi.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> De deux choses l'une.


Et l'autre c'est le soleil (souvenir de ma lointaine jeunesse )


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2018)

Facebook une chouette entreprise, et respectueuse de votre vie privée.  

'Une multitude de correspondances internes, publiées en ligne mercredi par les législateurs britanniques, donne un aperçu de la manière dont les dirigeants de Facebook, y compris le directeur général, Mark Zuckerberg, traitaient les informations postées par les utilisateurs comme un produit pouvant être exploité au service d'objectifs commerciaux' a déclaré Lanxon.
etc
'... Facebook Inc. utilisait les données des utilisateurs comme une monnaie d'échange ...'
etc
«Les courriels ont été publiés par un comité de législateurs britanniques enquêtant sur le rôle des médias sociaux dans la propagation de fausses informations. Ils fournissent une meilleure idée de la manière dont Facebook a réussi à dominer les médias sociaux et à réfléchir à la valeur des données des utilisateurs, que les utilisateurs fournissent gratuitement à la société ", rapportent Lanxon et Frier. «Dans un courriel daté du 4 février 2015, un ingénieur de Facebook a exprimé sa préoccupation à propos de la perception des mouvements de Facebook par le public. Il a déclaré qu'une fonctionnalité de l'application Facebook Facebook qui «téléchargerait en permanence» l'historique des appels et des SMS d'un utilisateur serait «une opération à haut risque du point de vue des relations publiques». Un courrier électronique ultérieur suggère que les utilisateurs n'auraient pas besoin d'être invités à le faire. donnez la permission d'activer cette fonctionnalité. "
etc
“Onavo était un effort intéressant de Facebook. Il s’agissait d’un service / application VPN gratuit intitulé «Protection» de Facebook, mais il s’agissait plus ou moins de logiciels espions conçus pour collecter des données auprès d’utilisateurs que Facebook pourrait exploiter », explique Michael Potuck pour 9to5Mac. "Apple a retiré l'application six mois après son arrivée sur l'App Store."
etc
'Selon Potuck, «les e-mails révèlent également comment Facebook a délibérément masqué le fait que les appels et les textes seraient enregistrés sur des appareils Android. «Facebook savait que les modifications apportées à ses politiques sur le système de téléphonie mobile Android, qui permettaient à l’application Facebook de collecter une liste des appels et des textes envoyés par l’utilisateur...'
etc


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2018)

Et ça t'étonne ?


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Décembre 2018)

Bon, ben je vais arrêter de poster de photos de moi qui essaye de faire l'hélicoptère avec ma quéquette dans les soirées trop arrosées.
Des fois qu'elles soient vendues aux mecs d'Eurocopter...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2018)

Petit papa Noël


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2018)

L'Angola, le pays où l'on peut commander une chèvre vivante en un clic 

On attend avec intérêt la réaction des vegans locaux...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'Angola, le pays où l'on peut commander une chèvre vivante en un clic
> 
> On attend avec intérêt la réaction des vegans locaux...



Des vegans en Angola ?! Ça fait longtemps qu’ils les ont bouffés, comme tous les ruminants.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Des vegans en Angola ?! Ça fait longtemps qu’ils les ont bouffés, comme tous les ruminants.



mékilécon...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2018)

Écoutez le vent souffler à la surface de Mars ! 

Tout de même plus original que Du vent dans les branches de sassafras


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Décembre 2018)

Par anticipation: Le Président va parler ce soir à 20H 
(Je n'ai pas encore de lien à soumettre  )


----------



## loustic (10 Décembre 2018)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Par anticipation: Le Président va parler ce soir à 20H
> (Je n'ai pas encore de lien à soumettre  )


En es-tu bien sûr ?
Ne s'agit-il pas d'une infox ?
As-tu vérifié la source de cette info ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Écoutez le vent souffler à la surface de Mars !
> 
> Tout de même plus original que Du vent dans les branches de sassafras


Mais nettement moins drôle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2018)

Et c'est reparti pour un tour ! 

https://www.lesoir.be/196365/articl...vernement-michel-vue-par-la-presse-europeenne


----------



## patlek (19 Décembre 2018)

Et il y en a qui nient le réchauffement climatique???

*Gard: Retrouvé par des enfants dans un ruisseau, l'anaconda a été adopté par la Ferme aux crocodiles*

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/gard-retrouvé-enfants-ruisseau-l-082321817.html

(d' mon temps, on trouvait des couleuvres dans les ruisseaux; et les fermiers, ils élevaient des vaches!!!)


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Décembre 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et c'est reparti pour un tour !
> 
> https://www.lesoir.be/196365/articl...vernement-michel-vue-par-la-presse-europeenne


On la connait celle-là de blague belge.
T'en n'a pas une plus récente.


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On la connait celle-là de blague belge.
> T'en n'a pas une plus récente.



C'est l'histoire du chat de ZeBig [...]


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Décembre 2018)

https://www.20minutes.fr/paris/2398...ois-pourrait-etre-couple-habitant-saint-denis

La carte bleue a toujours la cote !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Décembre 2018)

Cet article m'aura permit d'apprendre un nouveau mot : endogamie.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à le glisser dans une conversation.


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2018)

Big Brother is watching you saison en cours, épisode 3265.
"pour garantir votre bien être"
bien sur, bien sur, bande de (choisissez votre injure) !


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2018)

Certains iPad Pros 2018 voilés, mais c'est normal ........ 









un beau routage de gueule ! Steve tu n'entends ?


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Décembre 2018)

De la même manière, je trouverais normal de tirer une grande claque dans la gueule du vendeur qui viendrait me dire que c'est normal qu'on me vende un truc tordu (peu importe le prix, d'ailleurs).

PS : désolé, j'ai peut-être un peu perdu mon sang froid.
Je recopierais 100 fois "je ne dois pas dire de gros mots sur le forum"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Décembre 2018)

@subsole : un peu de retard 
Lien igen

En tout cas, je trouve leur défense un peu tordue ...


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> De la même manière, je trouverais normal de tirer une grande claque dans la gueule du vendeur qui viendrait me dire que c'est normal qu'on me vende un truc tordu (peu importe le prix, d'ailleurs).
> 
> PS : désolé, j'ai peut-être un peu perdu mon sang froid.
> Je recopierais 100 fois "je ne dois pas dire de gros mots sur le forum"


j'ai cliqué sur le bouton "signaler" !!


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Décembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Certains iPad Pros 2018 voilés, mais c'est normal ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'on leur arrache les brunes !!!


----------



## aCLR (20 Décembre 2018)

Décidément, vous ne comprenez rien à l'ergonomie, hi hi hi !


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2018)

les quatres coins auraient été pliés, ça aurait pu faire une petite desserte de table !

encore un truc fait à moitié !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2018)

mot de passe : password

Ainsi quelques « champions » : https://www.techspot.com/news/77843-here-2018-worst-password-offenders.html


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai cliqué sur le bouton "signaler" !!


Merci.
La bonne tenue de ce forum passe aussi par notre vigilance, bordel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2018)

L’ange gardien


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Faux espoirs avant Noël


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2018)

Egypte: 3 ans de prison pour avoir «harcelé sexuellement» un singe


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2018)

C'est pas moi c'est l'autre, m'sieu !


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2018)

Vivent les objets connectés !


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Décembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Vivent les objets connectés !


"Le Déclic" de Manara prend tout à coup une autre saveur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2018)

Jeanne Calment : son record de longévité mis en cause


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2018)

Un péage pour visiter Venise


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2019)

On a retrouvé les posteurs de MacG : Rennes : ils ont passé la nuit du nouvel an dans un manège à 50 mètres de hauteur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2019)

You talkin’ to me ?


----------



## patlek (2 Janvier 2019)

2019 !!!!!

On nage en pleine science fiction!!!!!


Bon, fait beau, je vais aller sortir mon chien...






Un Broutignol, que j' ai acheté sur la planète Frittkebob.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2019)

Une septuagénaire sans histoire* *


----------



## loustic (3 Janvier 2019)

Pour sauver la planète nous ne devons plus manger de viande ni de poisson le lundi...

500 personnalités lancent le lundi vert !
De plus ces personnalités donnent l'exemple depuis longtemps et ne prennent jamais l'avion !
... 
...
Liberté


----------



## patlek (3 Janvier 2019)

Dans l' article, je note;

» LIRE AUSSI - Ne rien acheter de neuf en 2019, une association remet les Français au défi


Aloors pour 2020, çà donne;

ne plus acheter de vin en 2020

2021... Ne plus acheter de pain en 2021

2022 ... ne pas acheter d' oeufs en 2022

2023... (Plus difficile) N' acheter aucune noix en 2023 ... (???...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Dans l' article, je note;
> 
> » LIRE AUSSI - Ne rien acheter de neuf en 2019, une association remet les Français au défi
> 
> ...



Aujourd’hui, j’ai acheté 2 tee-shirts neufs. Donc pour moi, le défi est loupé. C’est ballot.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2019)

loustic a dit:


> De plus ces personnalités donnent l'exemple depuis longtemps et ne prennent jamais l'avion !



Bien sûr que non, voyons ! LOL.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Pour sauver la planète nous ne devons plus manger de viande ni de poisson le lundi...
> 
> 500 personnalités lancent le lundi vert !
> De plus ces personnalités donnent l'exemple depuis longtemps et ne prennent jamais l'avion !
> ...


M’en fout !

Lundi c’est ravioli.

Non mais !


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Janvier 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M’en fout !
> 
> Lundi c’est ravioli.
> 
> Non mais !


Meeeerde.
J'ai toujours cru que c'était le mercredi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2019)

L’avenir dans les asperges


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> L’avenir dans les asperges


Je connaissais une Polonaise qui savait lire dans le poireau.
Elle était capable de dire quand ça allait être sa fête.


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2019)

Spécial dédicace au canard à soupière :
Ils sont fous ces japonais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Spécial dédicace au canard à soupière :
> Ils sont fous ces japonais



Moi, ça ne me surprend pas.


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, ça ne me surprend pas.


Et bah moi, ça ne me surprend pas que ça ne te surprenne pas, la la la.


----------



## boninmi (8 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Et bah moi, ça ne me surprend pas que ça ne te surprenne pas, la la la.


Ben oui, quoi, c'est l'homme qu'a vu l'homme qu'a vu l'ours qu'a mangé l'facteur


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2019)

Cupertino, c'est pas lia fête : Foie gras : la Cour suprême confirme l'interdiction de vente en Californie


----------



## peyret (8 Janvier 2019)

Et remplace-t'il l'almanach du  père Benoît ?  https://www.leprogres.fr/haute-loir...t-de-la-concurrence-aux-previsionnistes-meteo


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Dans l' article, je note;
> 
> » LIRE AUSSI - Ne rien acheter de neuf en 2019, une association remet les Français au défi



Le soucis c’est Qu’il faut trouver une personne qui achète neuf sa nourriture et la pré-mâche pour toi. La, c’est vraiment compliqué.


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2019)

Heureusement que ce n’est pas sa brosse à dent qui est antique, mais seulement son pot. 

https://www.cnews.fr/monde/2018-12-...nts-est-en-fait-une-relique-millenaire-801790


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cupertino, c'est pas lia fête : Foie gras : la Cour suprême confirme l'interdiction de vente en Californie


Je m'aperçois que je me fous royalement du fait que la Californie interdise la vente de foie gras.
Par contre, j'apprends ceci :
"Le classement du foie gras au patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco ..."
Je ne me suis jamais penché sur tout ce qui a pu être classé au patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco, c'est entendu.
Je ne peux cependant pas m'empêcher de me demander quelle autre connerie a bien pu être classée en lisant ces lignes.
On parle quand même d'un produit obtenu en martyrisant un animal.
Après on classera quoi ?
La sodomie sur les enfants de choeur ?
L'excision ?

Ah ben merde, j'ai failli perdre toute contenance, dis donc.


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2019)

Le premier, je ne pense pas, mais le second pourrait être classé dans patrimoine culturel si certain en faisait la demande, j'en suis certain. Ne leur donnons pas d'idée


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cupertino, c'est pas lia fête : Foie gras : la Cour suprême confirme l'interdiction de vente en Californie


Tant pis pour eux.

Ça m'en fera plus pour moi. 



lamainfroide a dit:


> On parle quand même d'un produit obtenu en martyrisant un animal.



Il nous manquait le vegan de service.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il nous manquait le vegan de service.


Ah pardon, désolé si j'ai pu laisser penser ça (d'autant que ça a bien l'air d'être un gros mot quand je te lis).
Je mange aussi des animaux morts.
Mais c'est pas le problème.

Soucieux de comprendre mieux cette farce du foie gras inscrit au patrimoine mondial, il m'a bien fallu pousser plus loin l'investigation.
Il apparait que la journaliste des Echos (où l'on a pu lire cette histoire de Foie gras en Californie) a fait un raccourci.
Le foie gras n'est pas, en tant que tel, classé au patrimoine mondial.
La Gastronomie Française, en revanche, est inscrite au patrimoine culturel immatériel de l'humanité.
Je veux bien admettre qu'on puisse s'imaginer que c'est pareil, mais c'est différent.
C'est d'ailleurs le repas à la française qui est inscrit et non pas simplement la cuisine française.
Voyez la différence subtile ?

Bref.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Janvier 2019)

"Le patrimoine gastronomique mondial" je m'en carre un peu. Quand ma grand-mère est décédée il y a quelques années, c'est le patrimoine gastronomique familiale qui a foutu le camp, parce ce que même s'il nous reste ses recettes, ce ne sera plus jamais pareil. Voilà une perte.

Sinon, le vrai patrimoine de l'humanité on l'a laissé partir en poussières, avec une partie de l'humanité elle-même pour faire bonne mesure. Parce que les Salafistes sont pire que des barbares et que le fric, qui n'est même plus du papier mais des algorithmes dans des ordinateurs, est plus important que tout aux yeux de la pourriture politique qui prétend nous gouverner.

Alors maintenant, je bouffe ce que j'aime et le reste je m'en fiche superbement, surtout des leçons de moraline venues de ce cloaque à ciel ouvert qu'on appelle la Californie.



lamainfroide a dit:


> On parle quand même d'un produit obtenu en martyrisant un animal.



C'est ce qu'on fait depuis toujours. Et à moins de passer vegan intégral, pour pas dire intégriste, je ne vois pas comment y échapper.

"Excuse-moi gentil cochon, je vais te tuer et te découper en morceau pour m'offrir une tartine de rillettes" me semble une belle hypocrisie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2019)

Le Gault & Millau passe sous pavillon russe


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2019)

À priori nous ne pensons pas différemment.
On pourrait débattre des heures que ça ne servirait qu'à gonfler les autres utilisateurs de ce forum.
Il parait évident qu'on ne peut bouffer l'animal qu'en le tuant.
Ça n'est peut-être pas une raison pour lui infliger des souffrances inutiles.
Alors de là à s'enorgueillir de la chose...



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le Gault & Millau passe sous pavillon russe


Quand on sait que Depardieu a aussi oeuvré pour que la gastronomie française soit inscrite dans le patrimoine mondial, on se dit que cette dernière nouvelle fait sens. Finalement.


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il parait évident qu'on ne peut bouffer l'animal qu'en le tuant.



Oh, on peut le manger vivant en commençant par l'extrémité opposée au cerveau. Les lions font ça très bien avec les gazelles. Mais bon, ça, c'est la nature, tout comme les chasseurs imbibés d'alcool le dimanche dans la forêt.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Les lions font ça très bien avec les gazelles.


Effectivement, j'ai moi aussi connu des gazelles qui préféraient se faire bouffer le cul d'abord.

Désolé

[Les règles de bienséance sur ce forum m'obligent à vous rappeler qu'il y a là juste en dessous un bouton "Signaler"]


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> [Les règles de bienséance sur ce forum m'obligent à vous rappeler qu'il y a là juste en dessous un bouton "Signaler"]


Ah ! j'm'ai gourré j'ai mis un J'aime au gros cochon qui rétréci les kikis avec sa main...


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il parait évident qu'on ne peut bouffer l'animal qu'en le tuant.


Ben et les huitres, alors ?
L'exception qui confirme la règle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben et les huitres, alors ?
> L'exception qui confirme la règle ?


Les fameuses qui remontent le long de l'œsophage si on ne les croque pas...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2019)

"et la présence de perforations sur un prélèvement" 

Évidemment, ce n'est pas prévu pour enfiler sur le (les) doigts pour faire un câlin entre les deux gros orteils ! Enquête sur la qualité des préservatifs 

La lime à ongles n'a pas été inventée pour les chiens...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2019)

Épidémie de gastro : quand la croisière tourne au fiasco !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Épidémie de gastro : quand la croisière tourne au fiasco !



La croisière ne s’amuse plus.

Après, il vaut mieux une marée marron plutôt qu’une marée noire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2019)

Toutes les mêmes : Madame Perruche recherche des mâles intelligents


----------



## flotow (14 Janvier 2019)

En anglais :
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/12/us/washington-highway-sign-420.html

Pour ne plus se faire voler les marqueurs kilométriques à signification particulière...

il faut déjà vouloir voler un marqueur kilométrique !



​


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> il faut déjà vouloir voler un marqueur kilométrique !


Tu sais, je suis persuadé qu'il y a aussi un tas de mecs capables de vouloir voler les panneaux indicateurs de la mythique "Road 66".


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu sais, je suis persuadé qu'il y a aussi un tas de mecs capables de vouloir voler les panneaux indicateurs de la mythique "Road 66".



On m'a bien rapporté qu'un suisse s'était vanté d'avoir volé des lettres au fronton d'une gendarmerie en France !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2019)

Les New Yorkais se déshabillent dans le métro pour «No Pants Subway Ride» 

Aucun risque à Paris avec la maire qui frôle l'AVC en voyant une publicité "Aubade" : Les fesses d'Aubade qui ont outré la mairie de Paris


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> il faut déjà vouloir voler un marqueur kilométrique !


Au pays des fromages qui puent, on serait plutôt tenté de voler le kilomètre 421 pour les joueurs de dés ou le 401 pour les accros aux "darts". Mais sûrement pas le kilomètre 420…


----------



## Bartolomeo (14 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Aucun risque à Paris avec la maire qui frôle l'AVC en voyant une publicité "Aubade" : Les fesses d'Aubade qui ont outré la mairie de Paris



On me dit que la vente de balais ne s'est jamais portée aussi bien ... A se demander ce qu'ils en font !!!


----------



## flotow (14 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu sais, je suis persuadé qu'il y a aussi un tas de mecs capables de vouloir voler les panneaux indicateurs de la mythique "Road 66".


La on ne parle meme pas d'une route en particulier, juste du chiffre !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2019)

– Tes œufs, tu les aimes comment ?
– Beaucoup.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2019)

D'un côté 18 millions de bipèdes pour liker la dernière des m'as-tu vu, de l'autre 28 millions de bipèdes pour liker un oeuf.
Et dire que dans le tas, certains ont le droit de vote.


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Janvier 2019)

Des années que j'le dis ... faut leur arracher les burnes !


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2019)

Ça ne les empêchera de cliquer, malheureusement.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2019)

"De la super nourriture américaine"

Sûr que ça change des menus diététiques de Mme Obama.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2019)

M'étonnerait que le diététicien des Clemson Tigers apprécie que l'équipe se gave de junk food.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> de junk food.



de super nourriture américaine ! 

Sois un peu attentif à ce qui est écrit.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2019)

Une chanson sur Lyon en chinois


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2019)

Attention, la masculinité serait «nocive» pour la santé


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Janvier 2019)

Ben mon vieux, ça s'arrange pas chez moi.
À peine lue la première phrase de l'article, j'étais déjà en train de me demander quelle bande de salopards avait pu inventer le "lancer de cochon".
Un peu dans le genre du "lancer de panse de brebis farcie" (ça existe, je l'ai vu à la télé), je me voyais des abrutis essayer de balancer des porcelets le plus loin possible.
Enfin bref, j'ai pas compris de suite l'allusion.
Tout ça pour dire que je n'ai pas compris grand chose au reste.
La vache, c'est pas mon jour.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Attention, la masculinité serait «nocive» pour la santé



Article un peu con.

L'APA association professionnelle d'initiative privée ne saurait être comparée à l'Ordre des Médecins.

Ces élucubrations n'ont pas plus de valeur scientifiques que légales.

La psychologie tient du charlatanisme. Aucune médecine là-dedans. Juste des apprentis sorciers et des bonimenteurs.

Et puis, lorsque le rédacteur de l'article de l'APA balance "Si nous pouvons changer les hommes nous pouvons changer le monde" ça me fait froid dans le dos. Non parce que je suis un homme, mais parce que je vois poindre le crime contre l'humanité. Le XXe siècle n'a semble-t-il rien enseigné à ces connards.

Lisez donc : https://newsusa.fr/lassociation-ame...e-nocive-la-masculinite-traditionnelle/27703/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2019)

Si le XXe siècle avait enseigné quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit, ça se saurait.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Si le XXe siècle avait enseigné quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit, ça se saurait.



Certes, il y a des leçons qu'il faut répéter plusieurs fois.

Ça finira par rentrer. Alevay.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Certes, il y a des leçons qu'il faut répéter plusieurs fois.
> 
> Ça finira par rentrer. Alevay.


Ou pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2019)

Mochi the killer


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Mochi the killer


C'est pourtant tellement bon


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Mochi the killer


C'est pas d'la tarte !


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Mochi the killer


Je vais en offrir à ma belle-mère


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Je vais en offrir à ma belle-mère



Pour le crime parfait, c’est idéal.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2019)

Ca tente quelqu'un ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2019)

Pas moi.


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca tente quelqu'un ?


Ça ne me tente pas, mais l'idée me plait.
Ma belle mère n'aimant pas les gâteaux, je vais lui proposer d'aller piquer une tête.
À cette température il ne doit pas falloir trop longtemps pour régler mon problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2019)

Ça, c'est de la gouvernance !


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça, c'est de la gouvernance !


Merci pour cet article éclairant... _Le Président chinois ordonne...
Il a exhorté les organes judiciaires... à renforcer leur esprit révolutionnaire..._


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Janvier 2019)

J'ai mal compris ou ça ressemble plus à un renforcement du répressif qu'à une volonté humaniste ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai mal compris ou ça ressemble plus à un renforcement du répressif qu'à une volonté humaniste ?



Tu es d'un parti-pris insupportable : Ségolène avait déjà fait remarquer, il y a quelques années, que la justice chinoise était digne d'éloges pour sa rapidité !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2019)

« Qui est Juliette Binoche pour me dire ne pas manger de viande le lundi? »


----------



## patlek (21 Janvier 2019)

Juliette Bidoche


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu es d'un parti-pris insupportable : Ségolène avait déjà fait remarquer, il y a quelques années, que la justice chinoise était digne d'éloges pour sa rapidité !


Pardon, je ne connais pas Ségolène "dans le texte".
La Chine c'est donc super, j'avais mal compris.
De toute façon, moi, dès qu'il y a trop de mots dans une phrase...


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2019)

Les robots ne sont pas tous au point


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2019)

Savoureux : Une génération d’autistes


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Janvier 2019)

Tu me crois si je te dis qu'un jour, alors que j'étais au restaurant avec ma file, je lui ai envoyé un texto pour lui demander "si oui ou merde elle allait lâcher son putain de téléphone pour s'occuper de ce qu'il y avait dans son assiette" ?
Par pure provocation évidemment. J'aurais aussi bien pu lui parler.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu me crois si je te dis qu'un jour, alors que j'étais au restaurant avec ma file, je lui ai envoyé un texto pour lui demander "si oui ou merde elle allait lâcher son putain de téléphone pour s'occuper de ce qu'il y avait dans son assiette" ?
> Par pure provocation évidemment. J'aurais aussi bien pu lui parler.



Évidemment, tu aurais pu lui parler !
Mais à un anglo-saxon, tu na vas pas parler russe !!!!

Tu as donc employé la forme de communication qu'elle comprenne ! 

[papa] ce n'est pas avec ta conception des rapports humains que je pourrai être grand-père [/papa ]


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)

Un don de 4,5 millions d’euros


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2019)

*L’ADN de Phil*​Il n’y a pas que le Brexit qui enflamme les Anglais. Une affaire d’un tout autre genre les passionne. Elle fait les gros titres des médias et elle concerne le prince Philip. A 97 ans, il conduit toujours. Las, l’autre jour, il a provoqué un accident et le surlendemain, il a été surpris à rouler sans ceinture. D’où de l’indignation et de la polémique. A part rappeler que les riches aussi ont bien des malheurs, on s’en tiendrait là. Sauf qu’un petit malin a ramassé des débris de la voiture royale accidentée et les a mis en vente sur eBay. Les enchères ont atteint les 73 000 €. L’annonce, il est vrai, était alléchante : « Possible d’y trouver une trace de l’ADN de Phil si jamais vous vouliez le cloner ». Ouf : européens ou solitaires, les Britanniques gardent leur humour. 

_Michel Schifres@l'Opinion_


----------



## aCLR (26 Janvier 2019)

Spéciale dédicace pour Lamainfroide :

Nice : admis à la clinique pour un simple contrôle de la prostate, un homme finit amputé de ses deux jambes et des doigts

(fais gaffe à tes pognes ! Hé hé hé)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace pour Lamainfroide :
> 
> Nice : admis à la clinique pour un simple contrôle de la prostate, un homme finit amputé de ses deux jambes et des doigts
> 
> (fais gaffe à tes pognes ! Hé hé hé)


Il devrait tout de même percevoir la somme de *57 000 €*


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2019)

Les anneaux de Saturne pourraient disparaître


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace pour Lamainfroide :
> 
> Nice : admis à la clinique pour un simple contrôle de la prostate, un homme finit amputé de ses deux jambes et des doigts
> 
> (fais gaffe à tes pognes ! Hé hé hé)


Tu n'as pas idée à quel point cette information résonne chez moi.
1 Je me rapproche doucement du moment où je vais finir avec un doigt dans le fion pour me faire examiner la prostate.
2 Un oncle à moi, après avoir perdu une jambe, est décédé suite à complications à cause d'une maladie nosocomiale contractée à l'hôpital (c'était il y a maintenant 10 ou 15 ans - j'espère que maintenant on prévient mieux les risques de décès).

C'est quand même la faute à "pas de chance" pour ce brave homme.
Et un aveu d’échec pour tous ces gens qui s'évertuent à sauver des vies dans les hôpitaux (parce qu'il y en a).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2019)

L’effet JO


----------



## aCLR (26 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> …tranche de vie…


Ou comment ce qui n'était pour moi qu'une réponse à tes nombreux appels du pied pour une modération de tes interventions, s'est involontairement transformée en évocation pénible chez toi. (désolé)


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les anneaux de Saturne pourraient disparaître



Putain de réchauffement climatique.


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2019)

Qui a eu l'idée saugrenue de mettre des anneaux dans sa turne ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2019)

L'entraînement , c'est important


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou comment ce qui n'était pour moi qu'une réponse à tes nombreux appels du pied pour une modération de tes interventions, s'est involontairement transformée en évocation pénible chez toi. (désolé)


Qu'on se rassure, tout va bien.

PS : Par contre, si quiconque vient ici évoquer une affaire de micropénis, qu'il le sache, je le vivrais mal.


----------



## boninmi (27 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> si quiconque vient ici évoquer une affaire de micropénis, qu'il le sache, je le vivrais mal.


Tu connais le proverbe: "Il vaut mieux une petite travailleuse qu'une grande faignante".


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2019)

Maïa Mazaurette : « Pour l'instant, les humains ont une légère avance sur les robots sexuels »


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Janvier 2019)

Il fallait y penser.
Par contre, tenter le coup une deuxième fois c'était abruti.


----------



## PJG (28 Janvier 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il fallait y penser.


Je ne vois pas comment on peut passer une console de 340€ sans faire sonner le portique.
Il y a toujours un antivol sur ce genre de produit.
Il fallait quand même y penser.


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Janvier 2019)

La console dans son carton. Aucune chance.
Je pense qu'il a dépouillé la bestiole et qu'il n'a mis que la console (sans câble ni que dalle) dans une sac plastique.
L'antivol n'est pas directement sur la console.
Bon après le mec n'a que la console (enfin lui, finalement, il a surtout un paquet d'emmerdements) mais pour 9 balles. Même si tu rachètes une manette et des câbles, t'es gagnant (bon, pas lui).
C'est un coup un peu plus compliqué à réaliser avec une tv de 120cm, quand même.


----------



## peyret (29 Janvier 2019)

https://www.leprogres.fr/france-mon...faut-faire-attention-a-l-application-facetime


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2019)

peyret a dit:


> https://www.leprogres.fr/france-mon...faut-faire-attention-a-l-application-facetime



==> https://twitter.com/BmManski/status/1089967572307640325


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2019)

[URL='https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/pyrenees-orientales-les-loups-ne-se-cachent-pas-toujours-pour-mourir-31-01-2019-2290442_23.php']Près du village d'Angoustrine, un loup sauvage est venu vivre ses dernières heures avec une jeune fille, raconte avec émotion « L'Indépendant » [/URL]


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2019)

Bretagne : il reçoit des lingots d'or à la place d'un maillot de bain


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Février 2019)

Avant de rapporter le colis, j'aurais réfléchis un long moment.
Mais j'aurais rapporter le colis quand même (je me mettrais des claques).


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Février 2019)

Bye Bye le pognon.
Enfin... peut-être pas pour tout le monde.


----------



## PJG (5 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Avant de rapporter le colis, j'aurais réfléchis un long moment.
> Mais j'aurais rapporté le colis quand même (je me mettrais des claques).


Moi aussi j’aurai rapporté le colis au commissariat, mais avant j’aurai remplacé les lingots par un maillot de bain de ma femme.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Avant de rapporter le colis, j'aurais réfléchis un long moment.
> Mais j'aurais rapporter le colis quand même (je me mettrais des claques).



Et tu aurais eu bien raison : Vannes: un lingot offert à celui qui avait remis un colis plein d'or à la police


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi aussi j’aurai rapporté le colis au commissariat, mais avant j’aurai remplacé les lingots par un maillot de bain de ma femme.



Y'a tout de même d'autres moyens pour faire baigner ta femme à poil ! 

Vicieux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Février 2019)

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/usa/etats-unis-grace-a-un-nid-de-poule-le-fbi-decouvre-un-tunnel-de-45-metres-menant-a-une-banque_3172323.html


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2019)

On vit une époque formidable, saison 2019, épisode 15 :
https://www.la-croix.com/Religion/C...fi-devenir-vegan-Careme-2019-02-06-1201000636

Et en plus ils confondent vegan et végétarien


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2019)

Une idée de cadeau pour la Saint Valentin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Février 2019)

Patinage artistique


----------



## PJG (9 Février 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Patinage artistique


Encore 15 jours et je vais patiner avec eux.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Février 2019)

Passe chez decath



Je pense qu'il vaut mieux avoir l'air con debout avec ça aux pieds que l'air con par terre avec le coccyx fêlé.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2019)

Où tu prends une vieille paire ce chaussettes que t'enfile par-dessus tes godasses.


----------



## PJG (10 Février 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Où tu prends une vieille paire ce chaussettes que t'enfile par-dessus tes godasses.


Non, surtout pas les chaussettes, avec cette astuce, tu restes collé au sol.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Passe chez decath
> Voir la pièce jointe 130410
> 
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux avoir l'air con debout avec ça aux pieds que l'air con par terre avec le coccyx fêlé.



Tu pouvez pas poster ce topic avant  Je me suis pris une bonne ramasse cette semaine


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2019)

non, il pouvez pas


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> non, il pouvez pas


Ouais 
maintenant je reste moins longtemps au bar au déguster du vin jaune 
Je dois m'assoir


----------



## PJG (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je dois m'assoir


Par terre ?


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu pouvez pas poster ce topic avant  Je me suis pris une bonne ramasse cette semaine





Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais
> maintenant je reste moins longtemps au bar au déguster du vin jaune
> Je dois m'assoir



Avec un temps pareil, si tu as réussi à aller jusqu'au bar sans t'étaler, tu y restes. Même assis.
Faut pas tenter le diable 2 fois de suite.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Avec un temps pareil, si tu as réussi à aller jusqu'au bar sans t'étaler, tu y restes. Même assis.
> Faut pas tenter le diable 2 fois de suite.



Eh non
Étaler devant la porte de mon boulot
Je suis pas bon pour ce coup


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Étaler devant la porte de mon boulot Je suis pas bon pour ce coup



  

Aller bosser bourré, tu nous auras tout fait ! 

Que tu ne sois pas un bon coup, nul n'en doute !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2019)

... ou pas.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...apple-piste-les-femmes-en-arabie-saoudite.php



Tant qu'on ne voit pas un bout de sein et que ça ne parle pas de sexe, tout baigne sur l'App Store.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2019)

J'hallucine !

https://www.lepoint.fr/europe/tourn...t-de-marchandises-12-02-2019-2292768_2626.php

Pour ceux qui se demandent, ce sont des socialos à la mairie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'hallucine !
> https://www.lepoint.fr/europe/tourn...t-de-marchandises-12-02-2019-2292768_2626.php
> Pour ceux qui se demandent, ce sont des socialos à la mairie.



La parfaite démonstration de la différence que l'on peut constater entre un réactionnaire et des progressistes... 

Certaines municipalités belges (Molenbeek)ont en commun d'être socialistes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2019)

Pas besoin d’être socialiste pour faire ce genre de choses.

La connerie est apolitique.


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2019)

... pluripolitique ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Pas besoin d’être socialiste pour faire ce genre de choses.
> 
> La connerie est apolitique.



"du passé faisons table rase" ça ne provient pas d'un cantique.

Mais je soupçonne moins la connerie que les magouilles financières dans cette histoire.

Les "socialos" wallons sont d'infâmes individus. Un parti de truands. Cette région est gangrenée par l'affairisme et le gangstérisme politique depuis des décennies. Des décennies de pouvoir du PS Wallon et de ses affidés, matinées de népotisme et de clientélisme.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2019)

Et si Vivendi s’alliait à Apple ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2019)

Il n'y a pas d'âge pour être père


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'âge pour être père



On n’arrête pas le progrès.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2019)

Cold case


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2019)

I'll be back


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2019)

Apprentissage caca : https://www.nippon.com/fr/column/m00120/


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Février 2019)

La culture au niveau des chiottes turques ... ça finit par un plouf !!


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2019)

un Apple IIe redémarre


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> un Apple IIe redémarre


/troll on
RV dans 30 ans pour redémarrer un iMAC 2018
/troll off


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2019)

La Manif Pour Tous, combien de morts ? 

Schiappa y voit une convergence idéologique avec les terroristes islamistes

Il est vrai qu'on n'a pas compté les têtes décapitées et les viols sur le parcours de ces gens. C'est sans doute qu'elles étaient innombrables, dirait Castaners.

Par contre, elle n'en voit aucune avec les prêches des salafistes en banlieue. 

Cherchez pas l'erreur : c'est elle.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2019)

MAIS C'EST BIEN SÛR !

Il me fallait un Belge pour me l'expliquer.
(à ranger dans le chapitre : De la nécessité fondamentale pour les Français de préserver les Belges et la Belgique)

Marlène Schiappa, le surréalisme au pouvoir.

Ceci n'est pas une ministre.


----------



## patlek (22 Février 2019)

Moi, je suis sori tout à l' heure, et je trouve que l' on a vraiment un beau mois de Mai. Vraiment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Février 2019)

Je n'ai pas tout compris ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout compris ...



En effet !
Ce que tu n'as pas du tout compris, c'est que tu n'avais qu'à traverser la rue pour régler ce problème...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout compris ...



Qu’est-ce que tu ne comprends pas  ?

C’est pourtant heu... Il suffit de heu... parce que heu... enfin voilà quoi (heu...) !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Février 2019)

Chakana.

C'est pourtant clair. Elle a dit "il faut préposer chakana".


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2019)

Elle veut se faire un sac avec sa propre peau


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2019)

"_J'ai lu des choses sur un scandale de déchets humains qu'on jetait simplement dans une décharge et je ne veux pas que ça m'arrive_"   

Tant qu'à lire, cette personne distinguée aurait dû se plonger dans quelques ouvrages traitant de ce genre de pratique en Occident : les Colonnes infernales pendant la guerre de Vendée "_Une tannerie de peau humaine est établie, 32 cadavres sont écorchés pour faire des culottes de cavalerie_" (Les Nazis n'ont rien inventé pour les peaux humaines tannées) ainsi que le tristement célèbre Le mystère de l'abat-jour en peau humaine de Buchenwald 

Cette imbécile gagnerait à pratiquer le Véganisme !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2019)

La Belgique dit stop aux tests de virginité 

La loufoquerie de nos voisins est réjouissante : un "effet Molenbeek" ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Février 2019)

Je ne peux pas réagir sur Actualités amusantes alors je le fais ici 
Pénicaud c'est le "en même temps" sans filtre.
https://twitter.com/qofficiel/status/1099036823794401280?s=21

Pour la version pré-2017 les archives sont disponibles à la mairie de Tulle.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas réagir sur Actualités amusantes alors je le fais ici



Une petite main (affectueuse et attentionnée) a fait le nécessaire ! 

Sinon : Malte: des poissons sur les routes à cause des vents violents 

C'est une intolérable concurrence aux pêcheurs du coin !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2019)

Roux et rousses


----------



## flotow (27 Février 2019)

Bonne idée !


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Février 2019)

Si chez ils décident d'utiliser le produit phare de la région dans les écoles, les gosses vont devoir manger dans une crèche provençale.
Y en a bien un qui va se péter une dent sur lou ravi de la crèche.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y en a bien un qui va se péter une dent sur lou ravi de la crèche.



À cet âge c'est de la dent de lait...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2019)

Le meilleur whisky pur malt au monde ne coûte que 15,79 €


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le meilleur whisky pur malt au monde ne coûte que 15,79 €


Mué, quand l'article dit qu'il a damé le pion au Johnny Walker _et_ au Black Label je me dis que le journaliste a du participer à la dégustation, ça l'excuserait de sortir une pareille ânerie.

En attendant je reste fidèle aux Isley.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> En attendant je reste fidèle aux Isley.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une petite main (affectueuse et attentionnée) a fait le nécessaire !
> 
> Sinon : Malte: des poissons sur les routes à cause des vents violents
> 
> C'est une intolérable concurrence aux pêcheurs du coin !



Merci pour le coup de main et au modo pour m'admettre à nouveau sur le fil.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2019)

En manque ? Oubliez le Neocodion®, mangez du pain !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2019)

Du persil dans le vagin: le surprenant conseil de « Marie-Claire » Angleterre


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mars 2019)

Non mais sans déconner.
La photo d'illustration de l'article...



C'est un blague ou bien ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Non mais sans déconner. C'est un blague ou bien ?



Ben quoi ? Tu ne mets jamais de persil dans tes moules marinières ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Du persil dans le vagin: le surprenant conseil de « Marie-Claire » Angleterre



N'écoutez pas mesdames ! Avec des orties c'est plus excitant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> N'écoutez pas mesdames ! Avec des orties c'est plus excitant.



Il y a belle lurette qu'elles ont fui ces lieux de perdition ! 

PS : utilisez plutôt les orties pour des potages, le résultat est délicieux !


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ben quoi ? Tu ne mets jamais de persil dans tes moules marinières ?





Moonwalker a dit:


> N'écoutez pas mesdames ! Avec des orties c'est plus excitant.


De quoi ?
La moule ça se mange as is.
Pas besoin d'artifice.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2019)

Le nouveau maire est une chèvre


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le nouveau maire est une chèvre


Et du coup on comprend mieux pourquoi les américains ont voté pour un chimpanzé aux dernières élections présidentielles.
C'était un coup de com destiné à récolter des fonds pour la construction d'un mur.
Et visiblement c'était une idée de merde. À Fair Haven les fonds récoltés sont insuffisants pour construire l'aire de jeu, tout comme au niveau national l'opération ne permettra pas la construction du mur.
Il est urgent de changer d'agence de com là-bas.
On pourrait peut-être leur envoyer Séguala. J'ignore s'il servira à grand chose mais au moins on ne l'aura plus dans les pattes ici.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2019)

Le hipster s'était trompé de hipster


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2019)

Humour noir


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2019)

Afrique du Sud: un plongeur avalé par une baleine s'en sort indemne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mars 2019)

Attention poules méchantes


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Afrique du Sud: un plongeur avalé par une baleine s'en sort indemne





ecatomb a dit:


> Attention poules méchantes


C'est qu'ils sont dangereux ces cons d'animaux.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est qu'ils sont dangereux ces cons d'animaux.



Tes donc vegan ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Attention poules méchantes



C'est la "journée de la femme" qui leur est montée à la tête.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tes donc vegan ?


Je constate juste qu'ils sont moins dangereux dans mon assiette.
Après, il est vrai que je ne pense pas avoir déjà bouloter une baleine (pas plus qu'un nageur, en tout cas).


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2019)

Comment un passager peut-il identifier un Boeing 737 MAX ?


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mars 2019)

Ça va être beau si tout le monde refuse massivement de réserver sur des vols assurés par ce type d'engin.
Je serais curieux de savoir, d'ores et déjà, l'impact que ces accidents ont eu sur les carnets de commande.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je serais curieux de savoir, d'ores et déjà, l'impact que ces accidents ont eu sur les carnets de commande.



S'il y a un effet, ce sera à moyen et long terme. Mais conséquences à prévoir sur les nombreux sous-traitants français risquent de se faire sentir plus rapidement !


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2019)

Seulement les français ? On n'a vraiment pas d'bol !


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mars 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Seulement les français ? On n'a vraiment pas d'bol !


C'est toujours sur nous que ça tombe.
Ma grand-mère disait : "Si on était fabricant de chapeaux, les enfants naîtraient sans tête".


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est toujours sur nous que ça tombe.
> Ma grand-mère disait : "Si on était fabricant de chapeaux, les enfants naîtraient sans tête".



Comme quoi le "vieux monde" n'était pas aussi c*n qu'on voudrait le faire croire...


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2019)

sauvé par son iPhone


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2019)

@subsole  Tu lis les niouzes de MacGé ?


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2019)

Pas tous les jours ....... OuuupppSssssss


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Toujours vérifier la taille de son cercueil


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2019)

Un gentil voleur


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un gentil voleur


S'il est inscrit quelque part que je dois me faire braquer une seule fois dans ma vie, je veux bien que ce voleur vienne maintenant me soutirer du fric. Je veux bien lui laisser le temps de préparer ses affaires avant de prendre l'avion pour la France, ma situation devrait pas s'arranger avant quinze jours.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2019)

Bébé appelé "Griezmann Mbappé" à Brive : la justice refuse les prénomshttps


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2019)

Déjà la picole...   Corse : découverte d'une mystérieuse tombe étrusque de 23 siècles


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2019)

Un pigeon en or


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un pigeon en or


J'aimerais pouvoir devenir riche en revendant les pigeons de mon quartier.
Manque de bol, ces cons là ne sont bons qu'à chier partout.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)

Le bois du Jura a enfin son AOC


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2019)

Le camembert, produit dérivé 

J'espère au moins qu'il est au lait cru !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Le camembert, produit dérivé
> J'espère au moins qu'il est au lait cru !



Aucune chance, Isigny Ste Mère fait partie de ces industriels, dont Lactalis, qui ont toujours fait la guerre au lait cru !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2019)

Excellente nouvelle pour les modos âgés : Les charentaises, célèbres chaussons, sont désormais protégées


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Aucune chance, Isigny Ste Mère fait partie de ces industriels, dont Lactalis, qui ont toujours fait la guerre au lait cru !


Ils font un très bon camembert au lait crue à Isigny-sur-Mer. 

Les Mickey ne le sont pas apparement. Je vais aller en trouver.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Ils font un très bon camembert au lait crue à Isigny-sur-Mer.
> Les Mickey ne le sont pas apparement. Je vais aller en trouver.



Si jamais tu en trouves (ce dont je doute fortement) mets-nous une photo du couvercle !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2019)

Un avion atterrit par erreur à 800 kilomètres de sa destination  

Ces anglais...


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2019)

Prémices d'un brexit difficile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2019)

Il jette les cendres de sa cheminée...et met le feu à sa maison


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2019)

Encore un qui avait souscrit une _peau-lisse-d'hache-sueur-rance_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2019)

Pourquoi le premier "spacewalk" 100% féminin a été annulé par la NASA


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2019)

La réaction de Schiappa est à côté de la plaque comme toujours.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2019)

C'est un peu le problème de toutes les réactions "à brûle-pourpoint" (et ça n'est pas uniquement l'apanage de Marlène - n'en déplaise, mon cher ami).
Je ne connais pas les tenants et aboutissants, qu'importe, je réagis.
Dire quelque chose, même une connerie, pourvu qu'on dise quelque chose (et qu'on soit le premier).
Tourner 7 fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler ? Connais pas.

En filigrane, cette simple question : "qui suis-je pour me sentir obligé de réagir sur tout, tout le temps ?"

En espérant ne pas avoir abusé de la possibilité qui m'est donnée de pouvoir, ici, réagir.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne connais pas les tenants et aboutissants


Si elle avait lu l'article au lieu de s'en tenir au titre, elle les aurait connus. 2 minutes de lecture...


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Si elle avait lu l'article au lieu de s'en tenir au titre, elle les aurait connus. 2 minutes de lecture...



Il parle de Schiappa et non de lui-même. Il a justement lui l'article et dit que l'élue ne l'a pas fait et a réagi avant d'avoir toutes les informations


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La réaction de Schiappa est à côté de la plaque comme toujours.



C'est une reconnue de la chose : #663


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Il parle de Schiappa et non de lui-même. Il a justement lui l'article et dit que l'élue ne l'a pas fait et a réagi avant d'avoir toutes les informations


Je pense que Romuald l'avait compris.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est une reconnue de la chose : #663


Nous sommes tous bien d'accord avec le "comme toujours" de Moon.
Elle n'est malheureusement pas la seule à agir de la sorte, et c'est triste.

En mon for intérieur (mais vous le gardez pour vous), je pense que Marlène essaye de surpasser Nadine (Morano) en terme de "je sais pas ce que j'ai, chaque fois que j'ouvre la bouche c'est pour dire une connerie".


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En mon for intérieur (mais vous le gardez pour vous), je pense que Marlène essaye de surpasser Nadine (Morano) en terme de "je sais pas ce que j'ai, chaque fois que j'ouvre la bouche c'est pour dire une connerie".



On va dire que la comparaison est osée !


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2019)

Rien ne dit que je ne joue pas le même jeu.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Si jamais tu en trouves (ce dont je doute fortement) mets-nous une photo du couvercle !



J'en ai trouvé, j'en ai acheté et il y a même des Mickey au lait cru made in Isigny (c'est celui que j'ai pris)


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je pense que Romuald l'avait compris.


En effet, après relecture, c'est moi qui ai mal interprété son message. Désolé.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, après relecture, c'est moi qui ai mal interprété son message. Désolé.


#jouelacommeschiappa ? 

Nan, quand même pas


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J'en ai trouvé, j'en ai acheté et il y a même des Mickey au lait cru made in Isigny (c'est celui que j'ai pris)



En effet ! 

M'en vais aller jeter un œil et papoter avec une MOF de mes relations : je suppose que ce revirement est récent en raison des modifications (à la baisse) des règles de l'AOP : 
*C'est le camembert de Normandie AOP au lait cru qu'on assassine ... *


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2019)

Depuis cinq ans que je suis en normandie, j'ai toujours vu des camemberts d'Isigny au lait crue. Justement parce que c'est celui que je prend et surtout parce que je vais a Isigny pour les caramels également.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2019)

La raison pour laquelle je ne prend jamais de ces produits est qu'ils proviennent d'un industriel, les chiffres sont là :AOP, lait cru ou pasteurisé : une nouvelle bataille se profile pour le ...


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2019)

Prends ça dans ta gueule, à 300 km de distance.
Et le mec te dit :
"Notre but est d'établir la paix et pas de créer une atmosphère de guerre. Ceci n'est dirigé contre aucun pays".
Tous ces cons s'amusent à celui qui a la plus grosse et te jouent l'air de pas y toucher.
Ça va finir par nous tomber sur le coin de la tronche et on n'aura même pas le temps de comprendre ce qu'il nous arrive.
Le seul problème finalement chez l'Homme c'est l'Homme.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La raison pour laquelle je ne prend jamais de ces produits est qu'ils proviennent d'un industriel, les chiffres sont là :AOP, lait cru ou pasteurisé : une nouvelle bataille se profile pour le ...


Je n'ai rien vu dans cet article remettant en cause l'usine d'Isigny sur mer. Et surtout, photo a l'appuis, j'ai prouvé qu'ils faisaient bien du fromage au lait crue.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai rien vu dans cet article remettant en cause l'usine d'Isigny sur mer. Et surtout, photo a l'appuis, j'ai prouvé qu'ils faisaient bien du fromage au lait crue.



Les chiffres démontrent, s'il en était besoin, que c'est une activité purement industrielle à l'inverse des camemberts de Normandie AOP© fabriqués avant les modifications intervenues.

Mais l'histoire n'est pas terminée...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2019)

Le Manneken-Pis urinera désormais de façon écologique 

Merci à toi TheBig !


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2019)

Ah ben bravo, maintenant on ne peut plus remplir sa gourde au jet du chérubin.
Ça ne serait pas plutôt un coup du ministère du commerce pour obliger à consommer dans les bistrots alentour ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mars 2019)

Tentative de vol qui laisse un goût amer


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tentative de vol qui laisse un goût amer



Ç'est pas ça qui va arranger leur cas : Deux dentifrices sur trois contiennent du dioxyde de titane, un colorant au possible effet cancérogène


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le Manneken-Pis urinera désormais de façon écologique
> 
> Merci à toi TheBig !



Encore une bonne histoire belge ...  

Surtout qu'il va falloir traiter chimiquement l'eau recyclée pour éviter la prolifération de bactéries et autres joyeusetés qui risqueraient d'infecter les passants lorsque le petit gars va uriner à tout va et à pleine puissance comme cela arrive régulièrement (au grand amusement des passants et des touristes d'ailleurs !) ... 

Et sans compter l'électricité nécessaire au fonctionnement de la pompe ! 

Qu'on fiche la paix aux symboles séculaires ... Il y a bien d'autres choses à faire dans le grand bordel de notre beau petit pays !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et sans compter l'électricité nécessaire au fonctionnement de la pompe !Qu'on fiche la paix aux symboles séculaires ... Il y a bien d'autres choses à faire dans le grand bordel de notre beau petit pays !



T'es un vrai gilet jaune, toi  






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2019)

Ces fonctionnaires de l'administration fiscale qui sont contre l'ascenseur social : Hérault: arrestation d'un couple qui roule en Ferrari mais touche le RSA 

De quoi faire pousser des Gilets Jaunes en pagaille !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2019)

Il est déclaré mort deux fois en deux ans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il est déclaré mort deux fois en deux ans



À force de le déclarer mort, ils vont bien finir par avoir raison.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2019)

Une gare sans entrée ni sortie


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2019)

Appel au boycott
Je boycottais déjà avant (vu le prix de la chambre), alors, ben, je vais continuer (ça ne me coûtera pas plus cher).


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2019)

Le Brunei est un pays méconnu de la plupart Français...
Voir par exemple sur Wiki :
"Depuis 2013 le pays applique la Charia..."


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2019)

Du pétrole sous la place de l’Étoile !


----------



## patlek (1 Avril 2019)

Mercredi, on revient à l'heure d' hivers. 
Apres moult tergiversation, Le gouvernement a tranché, Mercredi prochain, a 3 heures du matin il sera 2 heures.

https://www.goguettetrotter.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/poissongadlu.jpg


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2019)

Le progressisme; c'est bô : États-Unis: une grand-mère de 61 ans donne naissance à sa petite-fille


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La raison pour laquelle je ne prend jamais de ces produits est qu'ils proviennent d'un industriel, les chiffres sont là :AOP, lait cru ou pasteurisé : une nouvelle bataille se profile pour le ...



La suite : Lactalis sonne la riposte dans la guerre du camembert l'histoire est loin d'être terminée !


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le progressisme; c'est bô : États-Unis: une grand-mère de 61 ans donne naissance à sa petite-fille


Oui, c'est beau, un bel acte d'amour !
Je trouve ça génial, et merde à ceux qui ont des œillères, des préjugés et aux coincés en tous genres et religions.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, c'est beau, un bel acte d'amour !
> Je trouve ça génial, et merde à ceux qui ont des œillères, des préjugés et aux coincés en tous genres et religions.



Désolé !
J'ai le défaut d'être défenseur de la nature (j'ai pas dit "écolo") !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, c'est beau, un bel acte d'amour !
> Je trouve ça génial, et merde à ceux qui ont des œillères, des préjugés et aux coincés en tous genres et religions.



Dis moi merde alors, car je ne partage absolument pas ton avis !


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

Ya qu'a demander 
Merde !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Ya qu'a demander
> Merde !!!



Merci ! J'adore me vautrer dedans !  ...


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Désolé !
> J'ai le défaut d'être défenseur de la nature (j'ai pas dit "écolo") !


Et moi je ne suis pas gay, ni partisans, je peux me retrouver aussi bien dans des idées de droite, de gauche ou du centre.
Ça se nomme la liberté.


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci ! J'adore me vautrer dedans !  ...


Il parait que c'est mieux du pied gauche.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Et moi je ne suis pas gay, ni partisans, je peux me retrouver aussi bien dans des idées de droite, de gauche ou du centre.
> Ça se nomme la liberté.



Ce qui n'évite pas les idées de travers... 

Les poissons d’avril d’aujourd’hui sont les « progrès » de demain


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2019)

14 prévenus d’un trafic de drogue libérés


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 14 prévenus d’un trafic de drogue libérés


Comme s'il fallait encore prouver que l'intelligence à ses limites, et que la connerie et l'incompétence n'en n'ont pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Comme s'il fallait encore prouver que l'intelligence à ses limites, et que la connerie et l'incompétence n'en n'ont pas.



Personne n’est parfait et l’erreur est humaine.

Dans le cas présent, ça fait certes désordre mais ça relève du droit à l’erreur.


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2019)

Dans le cas présent c'est clairement une faute professionnelle.
Oui le moins qu'on puisse dire est que '_ça fait certes désordre',_ remettre dehors des gens nuisibles, qui vendront de la drogue à nos enfants en se foutant des flics sur Facebook !!!


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 14 prévenus d’un trafic de drogue libérés


Est-ce que LE juge aurait agi comme LA juge, son égale ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Dans le cas présent c'est clairement une faute professionnelle.
> Oui le moins qu'on puisse dire est que '_ça fait certes désordre',_ remettre dehors des gens nuisibles, qui vendront de la drogue à nos enfants en se foutant des flics sur Facebook !!!



On voudrait tous que la justice soit parfaite mais elle ne l’est pas et ne le sera jamais car celles et ceux qui la rendent, comme tout un chacun, ne sont pas parfaits.

Et des conneries, dans le boulot tout le monde en fait. Certaines sont plus gênantes que d’autres. Pour autant, on ne crie pas systématiquement à la faute professionnelle.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Désolé !
> J'ai le défaut d'être défenseur de la nature (j'ai pas dit "écolo") !


Hum…
Je dirai plutôt que tu es le zélateur d'une vue de l'esprit ! 

Je n'ai pas réagis aussitôt à ton lien. D'autres s'en sont chargés sans trop hausser le ton. 

Donc pour toi, porter l'embryon de son petit-fils à la place de sa belle-fille relève du progressisme. Et ça t’effares !
Bah pour moi, cette prouesse chirurgicale relève simplement du progrès scientifique. C'est quand même grâce à la science que nous sommes maintenant 8 milliards de cons sur terre. L'épouvantail progressiste qui te fait grincer des dents n'est en rien partenaire dans cette grossesse. Mais les 8 milliards de terriens, eux, ont des envies et des désirs bien souvent égoïstes.

Et si parmi ces lubies, il se trouve une ménopausée prête à porter le fils de son propre fils, je trouverai logique qu'elle soit qualifiée au mieux de zinzin, mais sûrement pas de progressiste !

(pis si ça se tombe, elle a voté Donald, hé hé)


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La suite : Lactalis sonne la riposte dans la guerre du camembert l'histoire est loin d'être terminée !



Lactalis est un groupe de gangsters.

Il rachète des AOP, les industrialise, et par conséquent perd l'AOP. Ensuite, après avoir quasiment monopolisé la production, uniformisé le goût et inondé les linéaires de grandes surfaces, il demande un changement de définition de l'AOP pour la récupérer au détriment des derniers VRAIS producteurs de camembert.

Au final, il ne restera que du fromage industriel avec une AOP vide de sens.

Ce qu'il fait avec le Camembert il le fait aussi avec d'autres AOP.

Lactalis est le cancer de la diversité fromagère de notre pays.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Hum…
> Je dirai plutôt que tu es le zélateur d'une vue de l'esprit !
> 
> Je n'ai pas réagis aussitôt à ton lien. D'autres s'en sont chargés sans trop hausser le ton.
> ...



Ta prouesse chirurgicale me donne envie de vomir. 

Y voir un quelconque progrès démontre l'abaissement moral de l'occident.

"Science sans conscience..."


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le progressisme; c'est bô : États-Unis: une grand-mère de 61 ans donne naissance à sa petite-fille





aCLR a dit:


> Et si parmi ces lubies, il se trouve une ménopausée prête à porter le fils de son propre fils, je trouverai logique qu'elle soit qualifiée au mieux de zinzin, mais sûrement pas de progressiste ! (pis si ça se tombe, elle a voté Donald, hé hé)



Je crois que tu n'a pas bien compris que j'employais le mot "progressisme" ironiquement...
Certains aiment tellement l'employer à tout bout de champ ! 

Pour faire bref, ça porte un nom : la GPA


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ta prouesse chirurgicale me donne envie de vomir.


Ma prouesse, tout de suite ! Je le répète, avec huit milliards d'encéphales qui ne pensent essentiellement – et heureusement – qu'à leurs gueules, il faut s'attendre à tout, donc à ça !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'a pas bien compris que j'employais le mot "progressisme" ironiquement...


Ou comment répondre à côté… Pas grave ^^


Moonwalker a dit:


> Y voir un quelconque progrès démontre l'abaissement moral de l'occident.


Que veux-tu y voir d'autre qu'un progrès ou une prouesse chirurgicale ? Tu as d'un côté des gens en demande de descendance et de l'autre des praticiens en recherche d'action. Tant qu'ils ne se rencontrent pas, tout va bien, la moralité est sauve… Mais si grâce aux progrès des communications, des technologies et de la recherche médicale, ces gens entrent en contact, forcément ce que tu considères comme moral vacille devant un tel acte.

Mais bon, la morale c'est comme la tension ou le cours du dollar, ça fluctue ! 



Moonwalker a dit:


> "Science sans conscience..."


Ne réciterais-tu pas là le mantra du néolibéralisme ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne réciterais-tu pas là le mantra du néolibéralisme ?



"Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'âme" François Rabelais (1483 - 1553)

Néo-libéralisme ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2019)

Et moi, manquant de fromager à proximité, qui ne jure que par le Reo noir et le Pont-L'Evèque Graindorge, j'ai appris que les deux avait été rachetés par Lactalis . Ils sont encore au lait cru, mais pour combien de temps ? D'ici qu'il leur arrive la même chose qu'au Lepetit


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le progressisme; c'est bô : États-Unis: une grand-mère de 61 ans donne naissance à sa petite-fille


Devait être sympa la gueule du placenta en sortie d'usine !!! ^^


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, c'est beau, un bel acte d'amour !
> Je trouve ça génial, et merde à ceux qui ont des œillères, des préjugés et aux coincés en tous genres et religions.


Un bel acte d'amour mouais ... si le guss s'était tapé sa mère... j'dis pas mais là, fécondation in vitro ... dans le genre humiliation de la pauv' vieille casserole ... Nan, y a pas à chier ... c'est vraiment qu'un gros p... bon j'm'arrête là ! ^^


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 14 prévenus d’un trafic de drogue libérés


Li-bé-rez-les-auto-en-tre-pre-neurs !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Et moi, manquant de fromager à proximité, qui ne jure que par le Reo noir et le Pont-L'Evèque Graindorge, j'ai appris que les deux avait été rachetés par Lactalis . Ils sont encore au lait cru, mais pour combien de temps ? D'ici qu'il leur arrive la même chose qu'au Lepetit



Un excellent produit qui n'est pas industriel : Camembert du Champ Secret - Camembert de Normandie fermier ...


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est quand même grâce à la science que nous sommes maintenant 8 milliards de cons sur terre.


“La vie se passera sereinement de nous, nous ne sommes pas indispensables, individus ou espèce tout entière, à cette merveilleuse machine du monde.”
Erri de Luca


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Un bel acte d'amour mouais ... si le guss s'était tapé sa mère... j'dis pas mais là, fécondation in vitro ... dans le genre humiliation de la pauv' vieille casserole ... Nan, y a pas à chier ... c'est vraiment qu'un gros p... bon j'm'arrête là ! ^^


Comment écrit-on trouduc, trou duc,  trou-duc, trou du c ? ^^


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Avril 2019)

Tu te retournes ... tout simplement ... ^^


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

Je vois que c'est du vécu ^^


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Avril 2019)

T’etais déjà là ?


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Appel au boycott
> Je boycottais déjà avant (vu le prix de la chambre), alors, ben, je vais continuer (ça ne me coûtera pas plus cher).


Dont acte.
(je frémis à l'idée que si j'étais né là-bas, je trouverais peut-être ces pratiques parfaitement normales - mais passons, on se fout bien de mon avis sur la question)
Cas d'école : Une femme qui commet l'adultère avec une autre femme, ça se passe comment ?
On la lapide deux fois ?

Edit : J'avais mal lu.
C'est bien foutu, en fait.
Les rapports entre femmes sont passibles de 10 ans de prison.
Du coup : si une femme se rend adultère avec une autre femme, c'est 10 ans de prison puis lapidation (si on inverse les sentences et qu'on commence par la lapidation, on perd la punition des 10 ans de prison).
Bon, hé, ça change rien que tout ça c'est de la merde.


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> T’etais déjà là ?


ayest, trouvé, c'est trouduc ! ^^


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

Comment réduire le chômage ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Comment réduire le chômage ?



Pas si sur, il faudra au moins 1 ingénieur système, 1 ingénieur réseau, 1 programmeur, 1 électronicien, 1 électromécanicien et 2 agents d'entretien pour nettoyer la merde quand ça va  buguer


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

Oui, faudra bien au minimum 7 personnes ...... qui en remplaceront plusieurs centaines.


----------



## patlek (3 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Comment réduire le chômage ?



Moi, je te licencierais celui qui pose les cartons sur le tapis roulant, parce qu'il ne les pose pas délicatement, contrairement a celui qui fait un tas de cartons.

Sinon, on se marre, mais attendez leurs descendances... Terminator (!!!)


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Avril 2019)

Oh merde il a la même démarche dans la neige que moi le soir du réveillon


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2019)

Et moi je ferais payer des cotisations sociales aux robots...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Avril 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et moi je ferais payer des cotisations sociales aux robots...


Ça va leurs donner droit à l'assurance chômage et aux accidents de travail.......


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2019)

Clairement, celui qui marche dans la neige et tombe à la moindre poussée, je le foutrait dehors pour alcoolisme.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Clairement, celui qui marche dans la neige et tombe à la moindre poussée, je le foutrait dehors pour alcoolisme.



Moi j'aurais plutôt envie de le reprogrammer pour qu'il foute une beigne au mec qui le fait chier avec sa crosse de hockey


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2019)

C'est quand mème pas malin un robot


----------



## patlek (3 Avril 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Oh merde il a la même démarche dans la neige que moi le soir du réveillon



'tain!!!! il est méchant le barbu!!!!


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2019)

Et il faudra des robots pour faire l'électricité qui fera fonctionner les robots... 

Et des robots pour fabriquer les robots qui fabriqueront les robots qui...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quand mème pas malin un robot



Oui lol, mais par contre il a eu un bon formateur "Gestes et Postures" le terminator


----------



## boninmi (3 Avril 2019)

Les cambrioleurs visitent la prison.


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'âme" François Rabelais (1483 - 1553)
> 
> Néo-libéralisme ?


Hum, le parallèle que je souhaitais faire entre la morale et le néo-libéralisme, au moyen des premier termes de ce célèbre aphorisme, n'était donc pas aussi limpide qu'envisagé ?! Dommage…


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Hum, le parallèle que je souhaitais faire entre la morale et le néo-libéralisme, au moyen des premier termes de ce célèbre aphorisme, n'était donc pas aussi limpide qu'envisagé ?! Dommage…



Bienvenue au club des incompris...


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bienvenue au club des incompris...


Ça m'ennuie !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça m'ennuie !



Nous avons peut-être un point commun : une qualité (et une clarté) d'expression perfectible !


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nous avons peut-être un point commun : une qualité (et une clarté) d'expression perfectible !


Il se peut même qu'avec l'aide de la génétique nous en trouvions plus d'un !?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (4 Avril 2019)

*Attention aux épidémies de gastro*












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691978131194799


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2019)

Je prends toujours l'escalier


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2019)

Écrire une thèse n’est pas réservé aux personnes les plus censé apparement. 

https://www.20minutes.fr/bordeaux/2...octorante-recherche-these-oubliee-train-nimes

Bon, on va lui conseiller de lire le livre de MacG sur la sauvegarde. Comme on dit, ça lui servira de leçon, elle ne devrait plus faire la même erreur, j'espère


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2019)

Je ne comprends pas ces personnes...
Il y a toujours une malchance que l’ordinateur tombe en panne (plus élevée qu’une perte/vol).
Mais non! Ils ne feront pas de sauvegarde ...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

Chelsea se trompe d'adversaire


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Écrire une thèse n’est pas réservé aux personnes les plus censé apparement.
> Bon, on va lui conseiller de lire le livre de MacG sur la sauvegarde. Comme on dit, ça lui servira de leçon, elle ne devrait plus faire la même erreur, j'espère





ecatomb a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ces personnes...
> Il y a toujours une malchance que l’ordinateur tombe en panne (plus élevée qu’une perte/vol).
> Mais non! Ils ne feront pas de sauvegarde ...



Hey, ho, Bac plus 10, hein, alors pouêt-pouêt...


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Chelsea se trompe d'adversaire


Idem.  dur dur


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

Un seul passager dans un Boeing 737


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un seul passager dans un Boeing 737



Ce n'est pas le premier, loin de là : Elle prend l'avion… et se retrouve seule à bord 

Avantage : bouffe et boissons à volonté !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le premier, loin de là : Elle prend l'avion… et se retrouve seule à bord
> 
> Avantage : bouffe et boissons à volonté !



Bon , pas toujours des avantages


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2019)

Lille: un «gilet jaune» poursuivi pour avoir filmé les fesses d'une policière relaxé   

Quand je pense à ma mère disant "on ne touche qu'avec les yeux" quand je m'intéressait trop à un étalage... 

Dommage qu'elle ne soit plus là, je lui aurais fait lire !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Lille: un «gilet jaune» poursuivi pour avoir filmé les fesses d'une policière relaxé
> 
> Quand je pense à ma mère disant "on ne touche qu'avec les yeux" quand je m'intéressait trop à un étalage...
> 
> Dommage qu'elle ne soit plus là, je lui aurais fait lire !


Et moi c'était et toujours 
"Touche pas p'etit con "


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2019)

Vu dans "atlantico" : Pour des fesses douces et fermes en même temps : bienvenue dans l’univers des cosmétiques pour postérieurs 

À conseiller à la policière : 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Lille: un «gilet jaune» poursuivi pour avoir filmé les fesses d'une policière relaxé
> Quand je pense à ma mère disant "on ne touche qu'avec les yeux" quand je m'intéressait trop à un étalage...
> Dommage qu'elle ne soit plus là, je lui aurais fait lire !


MP pour Jura39 : si jeune et déjà pénible ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2019)

Hallucinant !

https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soc...on-pere-lance-un-avis-de-recherche-1554374794

"pas de sauvegarde"


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hallucinant !
> https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soc...on-pere-lance-un-avis-de-recherche-1554374794
> "pas de sauvegarde"



Réflexion amusante quand on voit le sujet de la thèse : "_thèse de doctorat sur la conservation et la restauration des œuvres d'art oubliée dans un train_" 

En matière de "conservation' elle semble au point !


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2019)

J’avais déjà signalé le cas de cette pauvre thésard sans sauvegarde en page précédente, mais je n'avais pas le titre de sa thèse. Si c’est vrais, c’est tout simplement hallucinant.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J’avais déjà signalé le cas de cette pauvre thésard sans sauvegarde en page précédente, mais je n'avais pas le titre de sa thèse. Si c’est vrais, c’est tout simplement hallucinant.



Effectivement, j'avais loupé le post. 

Quant au titre, je ne crois pas qu'il s'agit de cela. J'ai fait une petite recherche et j'ai trouvé un projet de thèse d'histoire : _L'expologie comme science de la transmission_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2019)

Le braconnage peut être dangereux


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Avril 2019)

Ça gaze, les jeunes ?
On n'est pas à une connerie prés.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça gaze, les jeunes ?
> On n'est pas à une connerie prés.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2019)

En France , 680 000 conducteurs roulent sans permis


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> En France , 680 000 conducteurs roulent sans permis



Mais sans dépasser les 80 km/h...


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> En France , 680 000 conducteurs roulent sans permis


Et les mecs qui ont un permis mais pas de voiture, on en parle ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2019)

Porte pas très bien son nom, le bonhomme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Porte pas très bien son nom, le bonhomme


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2019)

"Désolée Monsieur, on a perdu votre fille."


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Porte pas très bien son nom, le bonhomme


Tu vois pas le truc s'il fallait être en adéquation avec son nom de famille ?
Le pauvre vieux.
Le petit jaune en terrasse au soleil, t'oublies, la binouse avec les potes autours du barbeuc, t'oublies.
Ah non mais oh, merde hein. Vas-y Danny, casse les codes, mets-toi des roustes au bar.
Rebel Attitude.
Par contre, t'éviteras de prendre ta caisse quand t'es muflé.
Parce que là, c'est pas être un rebelle, c'est juste être un con.


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le petit jaune en terrasse au soleil,


Saimal !


lamainfroide a dit:


> la binouse avec les potes autours du barbeuc


Saimal !


lamainfroide a dit:


> mets-toi des roustes au bar


Saimal !


lamainfroide a dit:


> Rebel Attitude.


Saimal !


lamainfroide a dit:


> prendre ta caisse quand t'es muflé.


Saimal !


lamainfroide a dit:


> être un rebelle


Saimal !


lamainfroide a dit:


> être un con.


Saimal !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2019)

*Avis aux piliers de bistrots...*​
Egalité hommes-femmes: la parité s'invite dans les babyfoots


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2019)

70 Km/h


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 70 Km/h


Faut voir le bon côté des choses, bientôt les limites de vitesses seront tellement basses qu'on ira plus vite en vélo.
Toute la famille en 2 roues et on va gagner en qualité de l'air.

Bon, y aura toujours un connard pour nous interdire de téléphoner au guidon, certes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2019)

Première image d’un trou noir: tout comprendre sur cet événement historique 

Les esprits mal tournés sont priés de s'abstenir de toute remarque oiseuse...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Première image d’un trou noir: tout comprendre sur cet événement historique
> 
> Les esprits mal tournés sont priés de s'abstenir de toute remarque oiseuse...


Bon bah , trop tard


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Première image d’un trou noir: tout comprendre sur cet événement historique


Tout comprendre ? 
Qui a compris ?
Qui veut nous expliquer simplement... ??? 
Mieux que Wiki... !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Tout comprendre ?
> Qui a compris ?
> Qui veut nous expliquer simplement... ???
> Mieux que Wiki... !!!



Il y a-t-il un astrophysicien dans le forum ? Non ?
Un proctologue ? Non plus.

Tant pis. Cela restera un mystère insondable.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Faut voir le bon côté des choses, bientôt les limites de vitesses seront tellement basses qu'on ira plus vite en vélo.


Dans le trafic urbain, nous voyons déjà les choses du bon côté puisque la bicyclette est plus rapide que l'automobile pour se déplacer. 


> Toute la famille en 2 roues et on va gagner en qualité de l'air.


Autant prendre une draisienne 4 places ! 


> Bon, y aura toujours un connard pour nous interdire de téléphoner au guidon, certes.


Téléphoner au guidon, hum comment dire… SAIMAL !


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Première image d’un trou noir: tout comprendre sur cet événement historique
> 
> Les esprits mal tournés sont priés de s'abstenir de toute remarque oiseuse...


Juste une remarque, aller, s'te plait.



aCLR a dit:


> Autant prendre une draisienne 4 places !


Déjà testé, c'est toujours le même con qui pédale. Et le con c'est toujours moi.
Alors, hein, chacun ses pédales.

Je peux pas me retenir :
Elle est floue cette image de trou noir, et les mecs ont utilisé 8 télescopes pour avoir ce résultat.
Sur youhubporn avec un iPhone, les trous sont nets (même s'ils sont pas toujours propres), au moins.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sur youhubporn avec un iPhone, les trous sont nets (même s'ils sont pas toujours propres), au moins.



Espèce de malotrou !


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 70 Km/h


A force de manifester contre les 80 km/h, il fallait s'y attendre


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2019)

Le but est peut-être d'arriver à faire rouler les quelques bons automobilistes à 30 Kmh partout afin de ne pas les confondre avec les fous du volant qui eux roulent à 90 eux     ça sera plus simple pour les attraper. En plus, comme ils seront toujours en train de doubler, il suffira aux forces de l'ordre de se positionner sur la file de gauche.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2019)

Assange passe d’une prison à l’autre et pendant ce temps la France relâche ses djihadistes dans la nature.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/le-djihadiste-breton-gilles-le-guen-est-sorti-de-prison-20190411

Ben oui, il fallait faire de la place pour les gilets jaunes qui mettent en danger la démocratie (sic).

Après un tel exemple, on va encore nous parler de rapatrier les bouchez de l’EI.

Dormez paisiblement Français. Le pays est bien gardé.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2019)

https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/baye...faute-d-orthographe-11-04-2019-2307233_23.php

Je cite cet article pour rendre hommage au rôle trop méconnu des soldats polonais « libres » qui ont combattu sur le front ouest pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale. Ils ont été de toutes les batailles dans les pires combats, comme à Narvik, Dieppe, à Tobrouk, au Monte Cassino, à Arhnem et là, sur la poche de Falaise, dont ils tenaient seuls le verrou face à des troupes Allemandes déterminée à briser leur encerclement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a-t-il un astrophysicien dans le forum ? Non ?
> Un proctologue ? Non plus.
> 
> Tant pis. Cela restera un mystère insondable.



Pour trouver des trous du cul, il n’est point besoin d’astrophysicien ou de proctologue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Avril 2019)

On a retrouvé la petite souris


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2019)

Australie: il bat un record avec une pizza 154 fromages


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2019)

Scandale au Pays-Bas: l’ex-directeur d’une banque de sperme a 49 enfants biologiques 

Il a trouvé le bon filon pour la fête des pères...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Avril 2019)

La méthode pour ne plus avoir de suicide

Peut-être tiré d'un site comme legorafi car là ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Avril 2019)

Un humoriste décède d’une crise cardiaque sur scène, le public croit à une blague


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un humoriste décède d’une crise cardiaque sur scène, le public croit à une blague



Ça sent le pain rassis, ton histoire : #3925


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Avril 2019)

Désolé, je ne suivais pas l'autre sujet. 
Mais pourquoi ne pas l'avoir posté ici aussi dans ce cas ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Désolé, je ne suivais pas l'autre sujet.
> Mais pourquoi ne pas l'avoir posté ici aussi dans ce cas ?



Ça se discute ! 

... mais on ne va pas commencer un autre Grand Débat sur le sujet !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça se discute !
> 
> ... mais on ne va pas commencer un autre Grand Débat sur le sujet !


Un grand débat sur le trou noir ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un grand débat sur le trou noir ?



s'pèce de trouduc©


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2019)

Mème à l'Assemblée nationale ça parle de trou noir


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La suite : Lactalis sonne la riposte dans la guerre du camembert l'histoire est loin d'être terminée !



Chapitre suivant : La bataille du camembert est loin d'être finie


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2019)

Après "Octobre rouge", on a droit à "Avril gris" : À la poursuite de l’avion de chasse ultra-secret qui s’est abîmé en mer du Japon


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Après "Octobre rouge", on a droit à "Avril gris" : À la poursuite de l’avion de chasse ultra-secret qui s’est abîmé en mer du Japon


S'il n'y avait pas un joueur de foot (même inconnu) à bord de cet avion, alors cette info n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2019)

Game of Thrones vient de reprendre, mais certains fans ne veulent pas voir cette ultime saison, tout comme ils ne veulent pas lire les livres de risque de se faire Spoiler    

http://www.legorafi.fr/2013/06/07/g...ne-pas-se-faire-spoiler-le-livre-ou-la-serie/


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2019)

Au cas où certains d’entre vous ne sont pas au courant  : Notre Dame de Paris est en feu. 

https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justic...a-cathedrale-notre-dame-de-paris-1673791.html


----------



## Madalvée (15 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Au cas où certains d’entre vous ne sont pas au courant  : Notre Dame de Paris est en feu.
> 
> https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justic...a-cathedrale-notre-dame-de-paris-1673791.html


C'est pas avec les sites macs qui continuent de dérouler leurs actus comme si de rien n'était qu'on va l'être.


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2019)

Pas sûr qu'il faille mettre « certains » au pluriel. Qui pourrait passer à côté d'un actualité pareille ? L'ensemble des médias d'information physique et dématérialisé français sont sur le coup.


Madalvée a dit:


> C'est pas avec les sites macs qui continuent de dérouler leurs actus comme si de rien n'était qu'on va l'être.


Ah bah voilà, j'ai trouvé mon « certain » !


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Au cas où certains d’entre vous ne sont pas au courant  : Notre Dame de Paris est en feu.
> 
> https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justic...a-cathedrale-notre-dame-de-paris-1673791.html


Trump a eu une idée fabuleuse : éteindre l'incendie avec des canadairs.
6 tonnes de flotte sur la gueule à chaque passage.
Histoire d'être sûr de détruire le bâtiment ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Trump a eu une idée fabuleuse : éteindre l'incendie avec des canadairs.
> 6 tonnes de flotte sur la gueule à chaque passage.
> Histoire d'être sûr de détruire le bâtiment ?



Trump et la subtilité. Histoire d’un rendez-vous manqué. 

Rassure-toi, il est Président des États-Unis, pas chef des pompiers de Paris.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (16 Avril 2019)

Il y avait peut-être la solution des HBE ; un Ecureuil B3 peut larguer mille litres (au lieu de 6000 pour un Canadair). 
La Sécurité Civile a une quinzaine d'Hélicoptères bombardiers d'eau, mais probablement dans le sud du pays.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Il y avait peut-être la solution des HBE ; un Ecureuil B3 peut larguer mille litres (au lieu de 6000 pour un Canadair).
> La Sécurité Civile a une quinzaine d'Hélicoptères bombardiers d'eau, mais probablement dans le sud du pays.


Non. Il faut autant que ce peut préserver la voute.

D’après les premiers clichés de l’intérieur à cette heure, elle a été percée en au moins deux endroits mais les arcs tiennent bons.

Il n’y a pas de miracle, le feu doit finir de consumer la charpente.

Demain matin on commencera à évaluer les dégâts et surtout les pertes (on craint surtout pour les 13 grands tableaux et les 3 orgues).


----------



## Berthold (16 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Trump a eu une idée fabuleuse : éteindre l'incendie avec des canadairs.
> 6 tonnes de flotte sur la gueule à chaque passage.
> Histoire d'être sûr de détruire le bâtiment ?


… et ce qu'il y a autour, au passage…


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2019)

Beaucoup de souvenirs personnels


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Avril 2019)

J'espère juste que Garou ne va pas chanter !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J'espère juste que Garou ne va pas chanter !!!



Un drame après l’autre, svp


Pour ce que j’en vois sur les images publiées, les rosaces des transepts et leurs verrières semblent avoir tenu le coup. Il faudra sans doute procéder à un gros décapage et refaire quelques joints en plomb, mais c’est un moindre mal.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour ce que j’en vois sur les images publiées, les rosaces des transepts et leurs verrières semblent avoir tenu le coup. Il faudra sans doute procéder à un gros décapage et refaire quelques joints en plomb, mais c’est un moindre mal.



Il semblerait que le grand orgue n'ait que peu souffert. L'enregistrement #33402 a été fait il y a deux mois en janvier 2019 !
Il n'est pas passé loin...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J'espère juste que Garou ne va pas chanter !!!



T'inquiètes, d'autres s'en sont chargé : Notre-Dame de Paris: les tweets de dirigeants de l’Unef scandalisent les internautes


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'inquiètes, d'autres s'en sont chargé : Notre-Dame de Paris: les tweets de dirigeants de l’Unef scandalisent les internautes


Tant que les cons auront besoin d'exister, ils continueront. Je me demande quelle aurait été la réaction de l'autre truffe si un des joyaux de son patrimoine avait cramé et qu'on aurait moqué le délire des petits-nonblancs.
Bref, encore une preuve que le grand Georges avait raison, hélas.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il semblerait que le grand orgue n'ait que peu souffert. L'enregistrement #33402 a été fait il y a deux mois en janvier 2019 !
> Il n'est pas passé loin...



Il a prit eau et gravats. Il faudra le déposer pour le nettoyer entièrement. Ça peut paraître grave mais situé dans transept nord il a échappé à l’anéantissement par le dévouement et le professionnalisme des pompiers de Paris.

Les grandes peintures sont sauves également, bien qu’enfumées, et promises au Louvre pour restauration.

La plus grande perte aura été la charpente.

Beaucoup de travail en perspective : consolidation, nettoyage des statues et verrières, réparations, reconstruction d’un toit et d’une nouvelle flèche.

Malgré tout, je pense que cela aurait pu être plus grave. Les statues en cuivre de la flèche avaient été déposées il y a quelque jours et sont en sécurité. Les verrières ont sans doute pris un coup de chaud et de fumée mais elles sont toujours en place. La voute a bien résisté dans l’ensemble. Le mobilier intérieur paraît lui aussi préservé.




TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'inquiètes, d'autres s'en sont chargés : Notre-Dame de Paris: les tweets de dirigeants de l’Unef scandalisent les internautes



L’avenir de la gauche... 

Ce minus-à-benz de Le Bert se présente comme un « communiste anti-révisionniste » (???) qui étudie soi-disant l’Histoire politique à Rennes 2. Au passage, le Parlement de Bretagne à Rennes qui a brûlé pareillement que N.-D. a bénéficié de la solidarité nationale pour sa reconstruction.

Je connais ce genre de communiste, pas de ceux qui ont sacrifié leur vie à défendre puis reconstruire le palais de Catherine de Russie mais un émule des abjects communards qui ont incendié Paris en 1871. Ça doit être cela « l’anti-révisionnisme » depuis son iPhone.

Ce courageux boute-feux a verrouillé fissa sont compte Twitter.

L’autre folle de Lille a déjà été signalée à l’UNEF par la Licra en 2017. C’est une habituée des tweets délirants de vulgarité et de racisme.
https://lesobservateurs.ch/2017/12/...evrait-gazer-tout-les-blancs-cette-sous-race/

Si l’UNEF ne s’épure elle-même de ces individus, il faudra épurer la France syndicale de l’UNEF.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Avril 2019)

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!! 
Qu'on lui arrache les ovaires !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’autre folle de Lille a déjà été signalée à l’UNEF par la Licra en 2017. C’est une habituée des tweets délirants de vulgarité et de racisme.
> https://lesobservateurs.ch/2017/12/...evrait-gazer-tout-les-blancs-cette-sous-race/


En v'là encore une qui gagne à ne pas être connue.
Et pas uniquement à cause de sa méconnaissance manifeste des ponctuations.


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Avril 2019)

Par curiosité j'ai regardé en suivant le lien des "Observateurs" mentionné ci-dessus; je constate que pas mal de "twits" datent de 2014, 2015...
Donc ce n'est pas une info très fraîche, et sans vouloir justifier quiconque ni personne, il y a une foultitude de fakes-complotistes-racistes-etc qui circulent en ce moment, réactivés par l'incendie du célèbre monument.
Alors on se calme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2019)

Le Monde - Nantes, Lunéville, Windsor... les derniers grands incendies de bâtiments historiques

Avant la cathédrale Notre-Dame, plusieurs autres édifices européens ont été dévastés par le feu, fréquemment lors de travaux.


https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeur...de-batiments-historiques_5451131_4355770.html


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Par curiosité j'ai regardé en suivant le lien des "Observateurs" mentionné ci-dessus; je constate que pas mal de "twits" datent de 2014, 2015...
> Donc ce n'est pas une info très fraîche, et sans vouloir justifier quiconque ni personne, il y a une foultitude de fakes-complotistes-racistes-etc qui circulent en ce moment, réactivés par l'incendie du célèbre monument.
> Alors on se calme



Toi, tu te calmes. 

Et tu remballes immédiatement ton « fake-complotiste-racistes ».

Traites-moi de menteur tant que t’y es. 

La personne vient de balancer des propos consternants de racisme et de sottise. C’est frais de ce matin, pas d’il y a cinq ans.

Ce lien démontre simplement qu’elle n’en est pas à son premier message dans ce registre, et que cela fait « un moment » qu’elle a été signalée à l’UNEF qui continue de laisser couler. Signalée, non par des complotistes à la petite semaine mais par la LICRA, une association qui est généralement prise au sérieux - sauf par l’UNEF et toi.

Bref, t’es prié de lire avant de vouloir donner des leçons de « fake-news ».


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Le Monde - Nantes, Lunéville, Windsor... les derniers grands incendies de bâtiments historiques
> 
> Avant la cathédrale Notre-Dame, plusieurs autres édifices européens ont été dévastés par le feu, fréquemment lors de travaux.
> 
> ...


Le musée de Rio est-il trop loin pour entrer dans la liste ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2019)

LE COQ !!!

https://twitter.com/chanutj/status/1118191122340302850

Le coq girouette de la Flèche contenant les reliques de Sainte-Genevieve, de Saint-Denis et de la Sainte-Couronne d'épines a été retrouvé.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Le musée de Rio est-il trop loin pour entrer dans la liste ?


L'incendie de ce musée est pour sûr un grand malheur, cependant l'entrée de ce papier du Monde est sans équivoque :
"Avant la cathédrale Notre-Dame, plusieurs autres édifices européens ont été dévastés par le feu, fréquemment lors de travaux".
Peut-être que "Le Monde" devrait maintenant s'appeler "L'Europe"...
On pourra retenir de cet article que :
1) Ce sont souvent à cause des travaux que les bâtiments sont incendiés (dixit la journaliste). Il serait bon de connaitre, durant ce dernier siècle, le rapport entre les bâtiments ayant été en travaux qui ont flambé et ceux qui n'ont pas flambé. [veuillez noter que je ne suis pas sûr de l'accord du participe "flambé"]
2) Je ne connaissais pas (ou avais oublié) cette histoire, l'Homme est une telle enflure qu'il est capable de foutre le feu à un bâtiment historique (l'opéra de Venise) pour s'éviter des emmerdements (qui lui sont, quand même, retombés sur la gueule - imbécile ! - et c'est tant mieux).

PS : Concernant Notre Dame (ça sera mon coup de gueule du jour), je suis horrifié et heurté par le nombre de cons qui essayent d'attirer le débat sur une autre terrain avec des phrases du style :
"Je voudrais pas dire (traduction littérale : j'ai pas les couilles en mon nom propre de dire ce qui va suivre) mais nous pouvons remarquer que ces derniers temps, un nombre importants de symboles chrétiens ont été vandalisés".
Une exemple en passant ? Facile.
Y a des coups de pied aux culs qui se perdent.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Je voudrais pas dire (traduction littérale : j'ai pas les couilles en mon nom propre de dire ce qui va suivre) mais nous pouvons remarquer que ces derniers temps, un nombre importants de symboles chrétiens ont été vandalisés".



Ce sont hélas des faits bien réels. Mais bon, ça n’a pas de rapport avec ce qui s’est passé hier soir.

Pour infos, incendie à Jérusalem à la mosquée Al-Aqsa. Le feu a été rapidement méprisé pour des dégâts mineurs, fort heureusement.
https://francais.rt.com/international/61088-esplanade-mosquees-jerusalem-victime-d-incendie


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> L'incendie de ce musée est pour sûr un grand malheur, cependant l'entrée de ce papier du Monde est sans équivoque :
> "Avant la cathédrale Notre-Dame, plusieurs autres édifices européens ont été dévastés par le feu, fréquemment lors de travaux".


Oh tu sais, la géographie et moi…


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ce sont souvent à cause des travaux que les bâtiments sont incendiés



La mairie de La Rochelle en juillet 2013, un bâtiment du XVe siècle.
Et le travaux ne sont pas terminés...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2019)

La voute de la croisée de transept est tombée. Sur les premières images prises à l’intérieur pendant l’incendie elle était encore visible avec des coulées de plomb incandescent qui s’en déversaient. Il est probable qu’il faudra refaire quasiment la totalité des voutes de N.-D. car la pierre calcaire du lutétien ne supporte pas la chaleur, encore moins les joints à la chaux.

https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Societe/Notre-Dame-de-Paris-le-jour-d-apres-1618733

On peut aussi voir sur les photos que les pignons des transepts ont également été soumis à de très très fortes températures. La pierre a littéralement cuit.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Le musée de Rio est-il trop loin pour entrer dans la liste ?



Dans la série « ça arrive aussi aux autres », voici une revue de détail des catastrophes patrimoniales de ces dernières années sur Sputniknews :
https://fr.sputniknews.com/photos/201904161040771569-monuments-incendie-histoire/


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La voute de la croisée de transept est tombée. Sur les premières images prises à l’intérieur pendant l’incendie elle était encore visible avec des coulées de plomb incandescent qui s’en déversaient. Il est probable qu’il faudra refaire quasiment la totalité des voutes de N.-D. car la pierre calcaire du lutétien ne supporte pas la chaleur, encore moins les joints à la chaux.
> https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Societe/Notre-Dame-de-Paris-le-jour-d-apres-1618733
> On peut aussi voir sur les photos que les pignons des transepts ont également été soumis à de très très fortes températures. La pierre a littéralement cuit.



Un article intéressant dans l'Opinion sur les options possibles de reconstruction.
La "vox populi" serait plutôt pour une reconstruction à l'identique, ce qui est techniquement possible tant en ce qui concerne les matériaux (bois de chêne), les techniques (Compagnons du Devoir) et les moyens financiers (on y apprend au passage qu'Apple figurera parmi les donateurs).
Certains mettent en avant l'utilisation de moyens modernes, ce qui, à mon sens est une hérésie : que je sache, le béton et autres métaux n'ont pas fait la preuve de leur résistance sur une durée approchant les 9 siècles... Ajoutons que, depuis sa construction, la cathédrale voit ses fondation immergées sous 1 à 2 mètres d'eau à chaque montée de la Seine sans que ce "bain de pieds" annuel ait le moindre effet sur la stabilité de l'édifice...
Quand on entend des architectes tel qu'un Wilmotte venir étaler sa prétendue science dans les médias (qui adorent) on hallucine : quand on constate les morts causés à CDG en raison de la conception du terminal (qui n'avait pas 2 ans d'âge)...
Mon opinion : toiture provisoire permettant de restaurer et reconstruire calmement les voutes. Cela laisse le temps de faire sécher (5 ans minimum) les chênes nécessaires pour la reconstruction à l'identique de la "forêt". 
C'est la France qui a conçu et réalisé le sarcophage de Tchernobyl : on sait faire. Les charpentiers de marine, on a a d'excellents (reconstruction de l'Hermione) reconstitution des plans (ils ont été conservés) que Dassault saura très bien rendre utilisables et reproductibles à l'infini pour les besoins du chantier.
La durée proclamée de 5 ans n'est qu'une vaste fumisterie, pour rester poli...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2019)

Concernant les voutes, les murs, etc. l’identique est de mise. Et on a les savoir faire pour cela. Par contre, rien n’oblige à remonter une « forêt » dans les combles. De mon point de vue c’est même d’une grande stupidité. Ils ne parlent pas de la couverture de la voute en plomb qui a faillit détruire l’édifice et qu’on a vu couler dans la nef. Elle aussi il faut la refaire à l’identique ?

Les bâtisseurs de cathédrales gothiques étaient des modernes. Ils utilisaient les techniques les plus avancées de leur temps. Sinon ils auraient continué à monter des églises romanes.

La « forêt » de N.-D. était composée de chênes tri-centenaires, plantés au IXe siècle, coupés au XIIIe. Chaque poutre correspondait à un arbre distinct. Si tu veux de l’identique, tu plantes déjà les arbres et tu attends trois cent ans. Sinon, tu ne viens pas parler d’identique avec des chênes du siècle dernier.

La « forêts » des chênes de Saint-Louis est partie en cendres. Il faut se faire une raison et vivre dans notre siècle. C’est ce que faisaient les bâtisseurs de cathédrales.

Une charpente en bois ça finit inexorablement par brûler. On s’en tire bien, par miracle et grâce au plan incendie qui avait été mis en place, quoiqu’on en dise. Ne tentons plus notre chance.

Lorsque la cathédrale de Chartres a brûlé en 1838, avec une charpente identique à celle de N.-D., ils ont reconstruit avec une charpente de fer et un toit de cuivre. En deux ans !
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathé...:Chartres_roof_space_the_Charpente_de_Fer.jpg
Non seulement elle a fait ses preuves mais elle est classée au titre des monuments historiques.

Au Parlement de Bretagne à Rennes, on a aussi installé une charpente métallique. On s’en fout de ce qu’il y a sous le toit. On ne veut plus que cela brûle.

La structure de l’édifice a subit un lourd stress. Si on peut la soulager avec une armature plus légère et solide, il ne faut pas hésiter à utiliser les matériaux modernes à notre disposition. Du titane, du cuivre, ou autre chose. L’important est de retrouver l’aspect extérieur auquel on est accoutumé depuis la restauration de Violet-Leduc. Pour cela, nous n’avons pas besoin d’une charpente en bois prête à flamber et qui, de toute façon, ne sera jamais celle que nous avons perdu.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Avril 2019)

Sur Notre-Dame on en apprend de belles

Le 1er minsitre lance un concours d'architecture pour reconstruire la flèche._ L'objectif est de «doter Notre-Dame d'*une nouvelle flèche adaptée aux techniques et enjeux de notre époque*», a-t-il annoncé, à l'issue d'un conseil des ministres consacré exclusivement à la reconstruction de la cathédrale._
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/n...itecture-pour-reconstruire-la-fleche-20190417


Philippe Villeneuve, l’architecte en chef chargé des travaux à Notre-Dame, estime que l’hypothèse d’un point chaud _« n’est pas la bonne » car « *les travaux n’avaient pas encore débuté*, seuls les échafaudages étaient en cours de montage ». _
https://www.ouest-france.fr/faits-d...t-chaud-lie-au-chantier-de-renovation-6312055

Mon avis est que l'incendie est criminel et que c'est le pouvoir en place qui a fait mettre le feu à la cathédrale.
"Il n'y a pas de culture française"


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2019)

Tellement pas débutés que les statues de cuivre ont bien été découpées sur site et démontées l’autre semaine. 

Tout semble démontrer un « point chaux » bien au contraire. Rien que la vitesse de progression de l’incendie quand les fumées se sont déclarées peuvent indiquer que les dés étaient joués et qu’intérieurement la charpente ou la flèche étaient déjà en feu.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tellement pas débutés que les statues de cuivre ont bien été découpées sur site et démontée l’autre semaine.



On en était qu'à la préparation du chantier.
Je rapporte les déclarations de l'architecte en chef de Notre Dame Philippe Villeneuve :
 «les travaux n’avaient pas encore débuté, seuls les échafaudages étaient en cours de montage». De son point de vue, «l’hypothèse du point chaud n’est donc pas la bonne».


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2019)

Et moi, je trouve qu’il joue sur les mots. Peut-être parce qu’il aurait fallu prendre certaines précautions supplémentaires et qu’il se sent morveux sur ce coup. Les statues en cuivre ont bien été découpées sur site pour pouvoir être retirées.


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2019)

Il joue clairement sur les mots car un chantier commence dés que des ouvriers sont là. Qu’ils montent un échafaudage ou pose une pierre, c’est La même chose.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Peut-être parce qu’il se sent morveux sur ce coup



C'est possible. La pression doit être énorme et tout le monde va tenter d'ouvrir son parapluie. Au pire Riester servira de fusible.
Mais mon sentiment c'est que Macron est derrière ça. Il est vraiment sans limites, j'en suis convaincu maintenant. La transgression ça le fait vraiment bander en plus.
https://www.google.com/search?q=mac...qNfhAhURyIUKHRzCDGAQ_AUIDigB&biw=1920&bih=937


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Mon avis est que l'incendie est criminel et que c'est le pouvoir en place qui a fait mettre le feu à la cathédrale.



*Je me fais des idées ou bien on repart dans la théorie du complot ?*


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Avril 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> *Je me fais des idées ou bien on repart dans la théorie du complot ?*



Je pense qu'on vit une époque où ce qui distingue objectivement la paranoïa de la sagesse devient souvent indéfinissable.
Exemple : cf ma signature ci-dessous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2019)

Moi, je dis que c’est un coup des Chinois du FBI.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2019)

Les charpentes en bois appellent le feu comme le clou appelle le marteau.

Entre le complot machiavélique et la sottise humaine, j’ai toujours tendance à croire en cette dernière. Le respect des conditions de sécurité sur les chantiers est un vaste débat sans fin.

J’ai vu les images de l’incendie en direct dès 18 h 50. Il partait clairement depuis la croisée des transepts sous l’échafaudage, à la base de la flèche.

Encore des images des dégâts : http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/n...rieur-de-la-cathedrale-16-04-2019-8054145.php


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je dis que c’est un coup des Chinois du FBI.


Tout faux. Ce sont les reptiliens illuminati du protocole de Sion.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout faux. Ce sont les reptiliens illuminati du protocole de Sion.


Oh les gars, arrêtez vos conneries.
C'est clairement un incendie criminel organisé par le coq de la flèche.
Sinon, comment t'expliques qu'il a été retrouvé avec pas une plume de cramée ?
Hein ?
Ah, on la ramène moins là devant l'évidence.
Faut pas oublier que les mecs ont démonté toutes les statues en le laissant comme un con tout seul là-haut (avec une épine de la couronne dans le fion, en plus). Ça suffit pour que n'importe quel gallinacé pète un câble.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La « forêt » de N.-D. était composée de chênes tri-centenaires, plantés au IXe siècle, coupés au XIIIe. Chaque poutre correspondait à un arbre distinct. Si tu veux de l’identique, tu plantes déjà les arbres et tu attends trois cent ans. Sinon, tu ne viens pas parler d’identique avec des chênes du siècle dernier.
> La « forêts » des chênes de Saint-Louis est partie en cendres. Il faut se faire une raison et vivre dans notre siècle. C’est ce que faisaient les bâtisseurs de cathédrales.
> Une charpente en bois ça finit inexorablement par brûler. On s’en tire bien, par miracle et grâce au plan incendie qui avait été mis en place, quoiqu’on en dise. Ne tentons plus notre chance.



Le responsable de la forêt de Tronçais a déclaré il y a 36 heures qu'il était en mesure de fournir le bois nécessaire : chênes de plus de cent ans d'âge.
Quant aux moyens de surveillance, nous ne sommes plus au XIII ème siècle : détecteurs infrarouge, spriklers automatiques existent aujourd'hui : j'ai travaillé dans un immeuble équipé de cette manière. Dans tous les couloirs il y avait une petite trappe circulaire tous les 5 mètres destinée au branchement des tuyaux servant au nettoyage: tout ce réseau était relié à une puissante centrale d'aspiration (8 étages à desservir).Eh bien, ces trappes entraient automatiquement en action en cas de déclenchement des sprinklers afin de limiter les dégâts dûs à l'eau...

Concernant l'utilisation du bois, _"Je rapporte les déclarations de l'architecte en chef de Notre Dame Philippe Villeneuve :
«les travaux n’avaient pas encore débuté, seuls les échafaudages étaient en cours de montage». De son point de vue, «l’hypothèse du point chaud n’est donc pas la bonne» (hb222222)._
Il a en effet remarqué une chose étonnante, la vitesse de propagation du feu. Le bois bien sec brule, normal. Mais pas à cette vitesse !
J'ai eu l'occasion d'accompagner des amis allant récupérer des affaires dans un immeuble ayant flambé une semaine auparavant. Appartement au cinquième, escalier. Un pompier nous accompagnait et devant ma surprise de nous voir emprunter l'escalier, il nous fit remarquer que l'escalier prenait appui sur une grosse poutre en bois qui avait perdu quelques centimètres au feu mais qui remplissait encore parfaitement son office sans aucun danger pour nous ! Le feu avait pris au RdC et la cage d'escalier s'était transformée en tuyère !
Il nous a précisé que l'appui aurait été en métal ou en béton armé, les étages n'auraient pas été accessibles...



> Au Parlement de Bretagne à Rennes, on a aussi installé une charpente métallique. On s’en fout de ce qu’il y a sous le toit. On ne veut plus que cela brûle.



Incendie dû au lancement d'une fusée de détresse par un manifestant...

Quant au modernisme à tout prix, devant être utilisé en raison de son existence, en rétrograde assumé, j'ai fabriqué mes enfants en mettant papa dans maman, sans utiliser les progrès à notre disposition tels qu'achat sur étagère d'enfants avec l'énorme progrès de pouvoir choisir la couleur des cheveux (pour ne parler que de ce choix...).
Le progrès doit être utilisé à bon escient ! Les cinquante ans nécessaires à l'époque pour la construction de la forêt seraient divisés par plus de dix (logiciels tels que Catia© permettant de réaliser un jeu de construction au sol n'ayant plus qu'à être monté sur les lieux).
On sait faire également : Tour Eiffel et statue de la Liberté réalisés en usine...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2019)

Il circule dans un rat rod


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2019)

La cathédrale était équipée de détecteurs. Ce sont eux qui ont déclenché l’alerte et l’évacuation dès 18H20.

Tu n’es peut-être plus au XIIIe siècle mais N.-D. l’est encore par sa conception et cela y limite fortement les possibilités techniques. Les systèmes automatiques ne pouvaient s’appliquer en cet endroit. Crois-bien qu’ils les auraient installés s’ils avaient pu.

Le progrès doit être utilisé à bon escient, nous sommes d’accord, mais le conservatisme à tout crin est également un écueil.

Quel intérêt de remettre une charpente en bois ? Ça apporte quoi ? Personne ne la visitera. La « forêt » originale avait la singularité d’être justement d’origine. Qu’apporterait une copie ? Pour l’étude ? Aujourd’hui que les poutres ont disparu, une étude ne peut être que technique. Or, tout cela est parfaitement documenté. Il existe même des films pour montrer comment c'était agencé. Un relevé 3D de la cathédrale fait au laser existe également. Remonter une charpente à l’identique, en dehors de toute autre considération c’est au mieux une lubie, au pis l’expression d’une idéologie.

C’est comme si un livre d'enluminures brûlait. Les Riches Heures du duc de Berry par exemple. La perte serait irrémédiable même si on dispose des copies de chaque page, numérisées, éditées, analysées et commentées. Quand bien même nous aurions le savoir technique pour en refaire un « à la manière de », tu vois un musée exposer une copie reconstituée des Très Riches Heures en vitrine ? _L__’__original a brûlé mais on vous en présente un autre reconstitué par un quidam copiste sur du parchemin contemporain._ Ça n’a plus aucun sens. Ces illustrations et enluminures n’ont d’intérêt que parce qu’elles sont du XVe siècle. La « forêt » de N.-D. c’est pareil.

Le choix des matériaux doit être fait en fonction de l’objectif primordial de préserver ce qui est encore existant. La rosasse Sud du XIIIe siècle par exemple. C’est irremplaçable. Les artistes qui l’ont créé sont morts depuis 800 ans.

Lors de la reconstruction du toit de N.-D. de Chartres, ils ont avant tout pensé à éviter que cela ne se reproduise. Ils ont utilisé le savoir-faire technique du moment et le résultat n’est pas sans beauté. Il est lui-même un témoignage des capacités industrielles et techniques de la France de la première moitié du XIXe sciècle.

Nous pouvons faire pour N.-D. de Paris une charpente qui témoignera aux générations future de notre propre savoir faire technique. En cela nous nous inscrirons dans l’histoire du monument à la suite de ses premiers bâtisseurs bien mieux que dans la pale imitation du passé.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nous pouvons faire pour N.-D. de Paris une charpente qui témoignera aux générations future de notre propre savoir faire technique. En cela nous nous inscrirons dans l’histoire du monument à la suite de ses premiers bâtisseurs bien mieux que dans la pale imitation du passé.


J'approuve totalement


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Avril 2019)

Je n'ai pas d'avis tranché sur la question de ce qu'on doit mettre sous le futur toit de Notre-Dame de Paris.

Par contre le concours d'architecture lancé par Edouard Philippe me fait horreur, tout comme les étrons à la mode que de pseudo artistes chient à Versailles, au Louvre et ailleurs avec la bénédiction de la Réunion des Médusés Nationaux.
Le problème avec la flèche c'est que cet nouvel étron de la_ start-up nation _sera posé pour durablement surplomber un patrimoine ringardisé, _nié dans son essence même_, et que Macron en bon petit nihiliste veut transformer en décor de _théâtre_ post moderne. Disneyland Paris.

A propos de reconstruction à l'identique Time parlait de l'Hermione tout à l'heure.
Il se trouve que j'ai fait mon mémoire de Maîtrise d'Histoire sur un sujet d'Histoire navale. Je m'étais passionné pour le chantier de l'Hermione dès ses tous débuts, puis en 1999 pour un autre chantier de reconstruction d'un navire de la Royale,
de la fin du 17ème siècle celui-ci, et encore plus imposant.
J'avais alors collaboré un an avec  une association du nord de la France, l'association Tourville, que j'avais aidé à nouer un début de partenariat avec l'ONF, et qui depuis 20 ans avec des tous petits moyens et une ténacité hors du commun a entrepris la reconstruction d'un 84 canons de la marine de Louis XIV.
Des images et informations ici pour ceux que ça intéresserait :
http://www.tourville.asso.fr/lieu/chantier.html


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'avis tranché sur la question de ce qu'on doit mettre sous le futur toit de Notre-Dame de Paris.


Normal; ton esprit est bien trop occupé ailleurs… 


hb222222 a dit:


> Je pense qu'on vit une époque où ce qui distingue objectivement la paranoïa de la sagesse devient souvent indéfinissable.


Avoir des idées pareilles, ça se conçoit. Rien n'arrête la pensée. (sagesse)
Mais croire ces fulgurances de l'esprit, c'est plus grave… Il faut consulter. (paranoïa)


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La cathédrale était équipée de détecteurs. Ce sont eux qui ont déclenché l’alerte et l’évacuation dès 18H20.
> Tu n’es peut-être plus au XIIIe siècle mais N.-D. l’est encore par sa conception et cela y limite fortement les possibilités techniques. Les systèmes automatiques ne pouvaient s’appliquer en cet endroit. Crois-bien qu’ils les auraient installés s’ils avaient pu.
> Nous pouvons faire pour N.-D. de Paris une charpente qui témoignera aux générations future de notre propre savoir faire technique. En cela nous nous inscrirons dans l’histoire du monument à la suite de ses premiers bâtisseurs bien mieux que dans la pale imitation du passé.



La première alerte provient d'un détecteur de fumée (ce qui démontre la possibilité d'installation de tels équipements dans ce type de monument).
Elle a été transmise au centre de surveillance (dans la maison de l'archiprêtre) située dans le petit jardin accolé à la cathédrale. Un surveillant s'est rendu sur les lieux et n'a rien constaté de particulier (mauvais endroit, mauvaise luminosité ?). Ce n'est qu'environ 40mn plus tard que la véritable alerte a été déclenchée et l'évacuation effectuée. Source : l'architecte chargé de ND...
Une charpente "moderne" qui ne pourra être vue que par les pompiers lors de leurs rondes de sécurité et par le personnel de la cathédrale habilité : les "générations futures"c'est comique ! Les autorisations de visite sont rarement accordées. La chance a voulu que TF1 ait tourné un long sujet sur le chantier en cours et puisse visiter (et filmer) la "forêt.
Apparemment la cause semble être d'origine électrique, les personnels du chantier ayant quitté les lieux, aucun travail de soudure (chalumeaux) n'avait encore débuté. Au passage, poids des échafaudages en place pour les travaux de la flèche sans appui au sol : 250 tonnes (à ferrailler, désormais). Solide et bien conçue, la cathédrale !
Quelques mois après l'inauguration de l'Opéra Bastille, pose de filets pour éviter la chute des revêtement sur les piétons... Quelle qualité la technique moderne !
Si le désir de monter les techniques actuelles est vraiment important il ne manque pas d'exemples à montrer aux foules admiratives...
Sur le sujet une intervention surprenante de J. Nouvel : il est pour la reconstruction de la charpente à l'identique...


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La première alerte provient d'un détecteur de fumée (ce qui démontre la possibilité d'installation de tels équipements dans ce type de monument).
> Elle a été transmise au centre de surveillance (dans la maison de l'archiprêtre) située dans le petit jardin accolé à la cathédrale. Un surveillant s'est rendu sur les lieux et n'a rien constaté de particulier (mauvais endroit, mauvaise luminosité ?). Ce n'est qu'environ 40mn plus tard que la véritable alerte a été déclenchée et l'évacuation effectuée. Source : l'architecte chargé de ND...


Le système est perfectible.
Ma première réaction lorsque j'ai entendu cette histoire a été de me demander, pourquoi le surveillant ne s'est pas rendu sur place avec une caméra thermique plutôt qu'une maglite !?



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sur le sujet une intervention surprenante de J. Nouvel : il est pour la reconstruction de la charpente à l'identique...


C'est mal connaître Jean Nouvel, hein. On parle quand même d'un gars qui lors de la livraison d'un immeuble de logements a tenté d'imposer aux locataires son point de vue esthétique. À savoir : « vous, qui entrez dans ce logement, êtes priés de ne pas recouvrir les murs de béton. Vous les laissez tel quel et pis c'est tout ! » Les premiers locataires se sont pris au jeu, les suivants un peu moins.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2019)

Histoire de ne pas mourir idiot : Notre Dame de Paris, neuf siècles d'histoire

Parution le 16 Mai mais je vous conseille de feuilleter les 12 pages mises à disposition par le lien.
/théorie du complot on
L'incendie a été provoqué par l'éditeur pour vendre son livre
/théorie du complot off


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'environ 40mn plus tard que la véritable alerte a été déclenchée et l'évacuation effectuée.


Non pas.

18H20 première alerte. Évacuation de la Cathédrale où se donnait une messe. Recherche de la source, pas trouvée sur le moment.
18H40 deuxième alerte avec cette fois fumée et flammes. Alerte générale. La cathédrale est déjà vide.

Sources : pompiers de Paris.

Prends en compte le temps qu’il faut pour monter dans les combles. T’es déjà monté dans une cathédrale ? Moi oui. Cela ne s’effectue pas avec un ascenseur et ni par un escalier qui monte tout droit au sommet.

L’architecte n’était même pas à Paris.

Dès 18H50, on pouvait voir le toit en flamme sur tous les réseaux sociaux. Pas 40 minutes après. Source : moi.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> ...



Je pense que non.

/théorie du complot on
L'incendie a été commandité par des grandes fortunes pour pouvoir avoir des déductions fiscales
/théorie du complot off

Mouahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Le système est perfectible.
> Ma première réaction lorsque j'ai entendu cette histoire a été de me demander, pourquoi le surveillant ne s'est pas rendu sur place avec une caméra thermique plutôt qu'une maglite !?



Tu as tout à fait raison ! 



> C'est mal connaître Jean Nouvel, hein. On parle quand même d'un gars qui lors de la livraison d'un immeuble de logements a tenté d'imposer aux locataires son point de vue esthétique. À savoir : « vous, qui entrez dans ce logement, êtes priés de ne pas recouvrir les murs de béton. Vous les laissez tel quel et pis c'est tout ! » Les premiers locataires se sont pris au jeu, les suivants un peu moins.



Comparaison ne vaut pas raison : tu cites l'exemple d'un bâtiment contemporain, sans aucune attache historique ! Détestant le béton, j'aurais été de l'avis des locataires ! 

Sinon, des avis intéressants dont l'un surprenant : celui de Castro : Faut-il reconstruire Notre-Dame de Paris à l’identique ?
Comme quoi...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2019)

Un émule ?

Un homme arrêté à la cathédrale de New York avec des bidons d'essence


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2019)

Entièrement d’accord avec Jean-Michel Wilmotte. Le fer et le titane ont déjà fait leur preuve plutôt que le bois et le plomb dont vient de voir le travail redoutable :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/reco...les-architectes-wilmotte-et-perrault-20190417

Une cathédrale doit vivre avec son temps. C’est un bâtiment ouvert sur la ville, qui dialogue avec elle, et pas une sculpture sous vitrine.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sinon, des avis intéressants dont l'un surprenant : celui de Castro : Faut-il reconstruire Notre-Dame de Paris à l’identique ?
> Comme quoi...



Les architectes favorables à l'identique disent : l’Histoire du monument est achevée. Non, elle est loin de l’être. La preuve en a été faite le 15 avril. Rien ne justifie un arrêt sur image, surtout si c’est pour retomber dans les mêmes problèmes qu’avant.

Comme dit Wilmotte, cela n’a pas de sens de pasticher Violet-Leduc. Il y a ici une sorte d’obsession pour de l’authentique qui n’en est pas.

Il faut à la fois préserver et avancer.

Enfin, on est loin de tout cela pour l’instant. L’urgence est encore de sauver ce qu’il nous reste. Reconstruire…

P.S. : pour les chantres de l’identique. Il y a assez de pierres qui vont devoir être retaillées. Rien que pour les deux rosasses centrales des pignons des transepts, tout est à refaire. Sans parler des balustrades, des statues, etc. Partout où la pierre a été cuite, il faudra remplacer. C’est une question de sécurité.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le fer et le titane



Respectivement 8 centimes le kilo et 6660 € le kilo.
Tout le monde remarquera les trois 6 du prix du titane


----------



## Berthold (18 Avril 2019)

Twit de la Fondation Abbé Pierre :



> 400 millions pour #*NotreDame*, merci @*KeringGroup* @*TotalPress* @*LVMH* pour votre générosité : nous sommes très attachés au lieu des funérailles de l'abbé Pierre. Mais nous sommes également très attachés à son combat. Si vous pouviez abonder 1% pour les démunis, nous serions comblés.



[Rien à voir]J'ai cru voir Lemmy en accroche de la page…[/Rien à voir]


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2019)

Berthold a dit:


> Twit de la Fondation Abbé Pierre :



Notre-Dame: les dons des familles Arnault et Pinault ne seront pas défiscalisés (avec un petit mot justifié aux imbéciles de B. Arnault)



> [Rien à voir]J'ai cru voir Lemmy en accroche de la page…[/Rien à voir]



C'est qui ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2019)

Motorhead 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmy_Kilmister


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2019)

C'est parti (faute d'accord incluse) !

/Théorie du complot on


			
				commentaire  dans le figaro a dit:
			
		

> Étant un habitant de l'île au pied de ND, je constate qu'aucun média ne parle des deux détonations bien distinctes que nous avons entendus avant d’apercevoir les premières traces de fumée au niveau de la flèche..


/Théorie du complot off

Qui ça 'nous' ? Kate ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2019)

Théorie de la sottise naturelle : https://www.lepoint.fr/faits-divers...tre-depart-de-feu-18-04-2019-2308432_2627.php

Parole à la défense : https://france3-regions.francetvinf...ait-fleche-s-exprime-face-presse-1656892.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2019)

Flèche de Notre-Dame : « La restaurer à l'identique, c'est possible » 

Sans compter, qu'à ma connaissance, le bois est un matériau naturel et renouvelable, ce que ne sont pas les métaux ni les bétons...

Notre-Dame: des politiques appellent Macron à ne pas «défigurer»

La réaction la plus mesurée est probablement celle de Bellamy : on a constaté que Macron ne compte pas l'humilité parmi ses principales qualités...
Son ego serait probablement ravi de prendre la suite d'une partie de ses prédécesseurs...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2019)

Sont forts ces italiens : Italie: un bébé naît deux mois après son jumeau


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2019)

Les abeilles ont résisté.


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comparaison ne vaut pas raison : tu cites l'exemple d'un bâtiment contemporain, sans aucune attache historique ! Détestant le béton, j'aurais été de l'avis des locataires !


Je voulais dire qu'il n'y avait rien d'étonnant dans cette prise de position de Jean Nouvel.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sans compter, qu'à ma connaissance, le bois est un matériau naturel et renouvelable, ce que ne sont pas les métaux ni les bétons...



La flèche biodégradable… on a vu, merci. 

Tous ces chantres du « comme avant » oublient de préciser que la flèche comme le toit étaient en bois, certes, mais recouverts de plomb. Comme écologie on a vu mieux.

Personnellement, je préfère une charpente de métal qui reste en place plus d'une centaine d’années (comme à Chartres et à Metz) plutôt qu’un toit de bois et de plomb qui part en fumée toxique.

Concernant la flèche, il ne saurait être question d’original.

Rappel historique : la flèche originelle de N.-D. a été démontée en 1792 car elle menaçait de s’effondrer. Eugène Violet-Leduc a conçu une nouvelle flèche en 1860, selon les principes architecturaux qu’il défendait, selon ses conceptions du gothique et de ce que devait être une restauration (= finir le travail quitte à créer là où il n’y a rien). Cette flèche n’avait rien d’authentique. C’est l’habitude de sa présence depuis plus 150 ans qui a donné cette fausse impression.

Ces gens proposent donc de recréer une flèche de Violet-Leduc qui ne sera de toute façon plus la flèche de Violet-Leduc. On peut parfaitement imaginer une nouvelle flèche, respectueuse du bâtiment et de son histoire sans singer Violet-Leduc. Chiche ?

Macron a eu raison de lancer l’objectif d’un programme à cinq ans. Sinon, connaissant bien mon pays, on y serait encore dans cinquante. Je pense que concernant le gros œuvre cela est parfaitement possible, qu’extérieurement la cathédrale peut retrouver sa silhouette pour les jeux. Maintenant, le programme de restauration complet prendra sans doute plus de temps. Le monument n’était déjà pas en bon état avant ce désastre. L’intervention sur la flèche n’en était qu’une parmi bien d’autres programmées. D’ailleurs, si vous observez bien les images actuelles, vous verrez qu’un des arcs boutants de l’abside est entouré d’échafaudages. Il faudra sans doute aussi nettoyer bon nombre de vitraux – C’est une opération qui s’effectue au coton-tige – voire en déposer certains. La restauration des tableaux par les ateliers du Louvre prendra aussi un bon moment. Il y a aussi le petit orgue qui a brûlé en partie et le grand qu’il faut démonter entièrement.

Les propos assez mesurés de Jean Nouvel : http://www.lefigaro.fr/culture/rest...der-je-le-ferai-explique-jean-nouvel-20190417


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Eugène Violet-Leduc a conçu une nouvelle flèche en 1860, selon les principes architecturaux qu’il défendait, selon ses conceptions du gothique et de ce que devait être une restauration (= finir le travail quitte à créer là où il n’y a rien). Cette flèche n’avait rien d’authentique. C’est l’habitude de sa présence depuis plus 150 ans qui a donné cette fausse impression.


C'est cette image mentale que défend Jean Nouvel dans l'article (merci pour le lien) et qu'il souhaite voir restaurer. Pour le reste, il n'est pas contre une conception moderne.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Ces gens proposent donc de recréer une flèche de Violet-Leduc qui ne sera de toute façon plus la flèche de Violet-Leduc. On peut parfaitement imaginer une nouvelle flèche, respectueuse du bâtiment et de son histoire sans singer Violet-Leduc. Chiche ?


Ce « chiche ! » en appelle un autre.
Et si la maire de Paris soumettait cette question lors d'un référendum d'initiative citoyenne ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est cette image mentale que défend Jean Nouvel dans l'article (merci pour le lien) et qu'il souhaite voir restaurer. Pour le reste, il n'est pas contre une conception moderne.
> Ce « chiche ! » en appelle un autre.
> Et si la maire de Paris soumettait cette question lors d'un référendum d'initiative citoyenne ?



La maire de Paris ?  

Tu reviens de vacances ? On nous explique à longueur de temps que c'est un bien appartenant à un pays, le plus visité du continent et concernant une communauté répartie sur la terre entière : que vient faire la maire sur ce sujet (à part soigner sa publicité) ?
Il semble qu'elle soit d'ailleurs plus intéressée par la fête de l'Aïd que par celle de Noël...

Bien à gauche, lui aussi : Notre-Dame : Lilian Thuram juge «bizarre» les «hiérarchies» dans les émotions
Naturellement, la fondation de ce monsieur a "oublié" de condamner les déclarations de l'UNEF...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2019)

Je n’avais pas trop d’avis sur faut-il refaire à l’identique ou pas mais finalement je ne suis pas contre une petite touche XXIe siècle (sous réserve évidemment que ça respecte l’architecture du bâtiment).

Après tout et d’après ce que j’ai pu lire, lors de la restauration du XIXe siècle, ce cher Viollet Le Duc ne s’était pas contenté de restaurer ce qui devait l’être et il y avait ajouté des touches personnelles.

Donc, quand on parle de refaire à l’identique, c’est à l’identique de quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2019)

Moi je verrais bien une petite pyramide de verre...


----------



## patlek (19 Avril 2019)

Ha que moi j' ai une autre idée...
https://people.bfmtv.com/actualite-...yday-en-attente-d-un-emplacement-1619474.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Ha que moi j' ai une autre idée...
> https://people.bfmtv.com/actualite-...yday-en-attente-d-un-emplacement-1619474.html



C'est sûr : ça aurait de la gueule (Quoi ma gueule ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?).


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Ha que moi j' ai une autre idée...
> https://people.bfmtv.com/actualite-...yday-en-attente-d-un-emplacement-1619474.html


J'aime ta touche d'humour, mais c'est tout petit (malgré que l'article parle d'une statue "gigantesque" - on se demande alors quel qualificatif adopté devant la statue de Vallabhbhai Patel, 180 m sans le socle, en Inde).
4 mètres sur 2. Il faudra une paire de jumelle si elle est posée la haut.


----------



## patlek (19 Avril 2019)

Il y aurait bien la solution de s'en servir comme maquette et de la reproduire à l' échelle en remplacement du toit.

Saint Johnny terrassant ... le rap (??)


----------



## omni (19 Avril 2019)

Bonjour 
Pour notre dame : si l’on considère le côté transition énergétique, l’incendie est une chance ! => nouvelle toiture en panneaux photovoltaïques et à la place de la flèche … une éolienne ! Et hop le tout « branché » aux différents édifices publics situés autours………


----------



## peyret (19 Avril 2019)

https://www.bienpublic.com/edition-...rchitectes-dijonnais-pour-notre-dame-de-paris

çà n'a pas trainé.....


----------



## omni (19 Avril 2019)

Message supprimé : doublon.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2019)

omni a dit:


> Message supprimé : doublon.



L'abus de Guiness... 

... n'est pas toujours "good for you" !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2019)

On parlait de "théorie du complot" ?

Pas mal : Notre-Dame: circulez, y’a rien à penser!


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Avril 2019)

A l'époque où la "théorie du complot" était moins envahissante dans les mœurs, je parle d'il y a 30, 40 ans et plus en arrière, certaines petites églises avaient été fermées au public car des minots (et de plus âgés) venaient y déféquer, festoyer, pour "s'amuser"; de bons petits chrétiens blancs français de souche comme dit l'autre


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La maire de Paris ?
> 
> Tu reviens de vacances ?


Un vanne sans smiley, c'est tout de suite moins drôle ! 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> On parlait de "théorie du complot" ?
> 
> Pas mal : Notre-Dame: circulez, y’a rien à penser!


Si nous pouvions laisser le temps aux différents experts de travailler. Si nous pouvions attendre qu'ils nous soumettent les résultats de l'enquête. Nous éviterions nombre de hors-sujets dans cet intervalle.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Si nous pouvions laisser le temps aux différents experts de travailler. Si nous pouvions attendre qu'ils nous soumettent les résultats de l'enquête. Nous éviterions nombre de hors-sujets dans cet intervalle.



Outre le fait qu'il ne dénonce pas un complot mais sa possibilité, ce qui est particulier ce sont les réactions : en plus des habitués courants de l'exercice, le fait qu'un ambassadeur de France s'autorise à rentrer dans le jeu est pour le moins surprenant vu ses fonctions officielles...

Il est vrai que cet ambassadeur a une conception très personnelle de ce qu'est la diplomatie :  États-Unis : l'ambassadeur de France à Washington compare Trump à Louis XIV 

Quant au "hors sujet" le titre du thread le rend impossible !


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Outre le fait qu'il ne dénonce pas un complot mais sa possibilité


Bien sur qu'il y a possibilité, il ne nous apprend rien. Attendons la fin de l'enquête et son opinion à ce moment. C'est aussi une des techniques des complotistes : ne rien affirmer, mais simplement suggérer histoire d'instiller le doute. 

Sinon, grâce à télérama, une vue de Notre-Dame en 1850. Pas de parvis, pas de flêche. Restaurons à l'identique, qu'ils disent . Identique à quoi ?


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Donc, quand on parle de refaire à l’identique, c’est à l’identique de quoi ?





Romuald a dit:


> Restaurons à l'identique, qu'ils disent . Identique à quoi ?


Ce sera, à mon humble avis, le débat.
Faut-il restaurer à l'identique de Viollet-Leduc (qui avait une vision bien personnelle de la restauration "à l'identique" - y a qu'à voir les controverses sur sa restauration de la Cité de Carcassonne - sa restauration de Notre Dame a été controversée sur certains aspects) ou à l'identique des premiers architectes ?
J'ai assez peu d'avis sur la question, mais je souhaiterais autant que l'ensemble ne soit pas dénaturé.
Je me méfie des architectes et deleurs idées fabuleuses.


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quant au "hors sujet" le titre du thread le rend impossible !



Certes… Mais je ne souhaite pas que ces élucubrations pourrissent les échanges ici, ou ailleurs sur la terrasse. Aussi, de la même manière qu'un Jean Nouvel préférant attendre les résultats de l'expertise pour envisager son projet de restauration, j'attends de vous la même retenue quant aux causes possibles de ce désastreux évènement. Sinon, comme hb222222 en début de semaine, je vous couperai temporairement le sifflet. :modo:


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi je verrais bien une petite pyramide de verre...


Tu rigoles, n'empêche que garder le puit de lumière provoqué par l'effondrement de la voute à la croisée des transepts, si c'est structurellement possible (techniquement je n'en doute pas) ça aurait de la gueule !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> ça aurait de la gueule !



Je n'en doute pas, j'ai comme ça une lumière zénithale chez moi... Une petite, alors une grande... Alleluia !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu rigoles, n'empêche que garder le puit de lumière provoqué par l'effondrement de la voute à la croisée des transepts, si c'est structurellement possible (techniquement je n'en doute pas) ça aurait de la gueule !



En effet, c'est une des modernités à la mode ! 

Par contre, cela semble techniquement impossible : l'art roman se caractérisait du fait que le poids de la construction et du toit était supporté par les murs, lesquels devaient donc être très épais et ne supportaient que de petites ouvertures (on peut encore voir des couvertures en lauzes sur ces constructions : le poids à supporter est phénoménal).

Le "génie" de l'art gothique a été de trouver le moyen d'apporter la lumière à l'intérieur de la construction. Pour ce faire, deux solutions ont été mises en œuvre : les arcs boutants destinés à contenir la poussée latérale due au poids de la couverture et, surtout l'invention de l'arc brisé permettant la "clef de voute" qui répartit la charge.
La croisée du transept de ND est appuyée sur quatre énormes piliers. C'est la raison qui a fait que Viollet le Duc a implanté à cet endroit la flèche, laquelle en s'effondrant a brisé cette croisée du transept, créant ce "puit de lumière" qui fait tant rêver...
Des piliers donc suffisent pour contrôler la charge sur le plan vertical.

Tout ceci a permis d'alléger considérablement les parois (il n'y a plus de fonction mécanique) conduisant à la création de "puits de lumière" de l'époque, tels les rosaces et les vitraux !

Extraordinaire d'avoir pu faire tous les calculs de forces à la main, sur des parchemins !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

C'est pas la sardine qui bouche le port de Marseille


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas la sardine qui bouche le port de Marseille


Ah punaise, on va pas encore revenir sur cette histoire de sardine qui nous fait passer pour des menteurs, alors que pourtant...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah punaise, on va pas encore revenir sur cette histoire de sardine qui nous fait passer pour des menteurs, alors que pourtant...


Bah , ça change un peu le sujet de conversation qu'il y a ici depuis quelques temps


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2019)

Un bel exploit


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2019)

Un drôle de message


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un drôle de message


Les messages mériteraient d'être aussi en anglais.
Le mot unique du deuxième panneau mériterait d'être au pluriel.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2019)

A vendre en Floride: un oiseau tueur d'homme


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Théorie de la sottise naturelle : https://www.lepoint.fr/faits-divers...tre-depart-de-feu-18-04-2019-2308432_2627.php
> 
> Parole à la défense : https://france3-regions.francetvinf...ait-fleche-s-exprime-face-presse-1656892.html



Entre l’intelligence artificielle et la connerie naturelle, cette dernière l’emportera toujours, disait Terry Pratchett. 

Les accidents ça n’existe pas. C’est l’excuse qu’on se sert pour camoufler la négligence. Une catastrophe est souvent une somme de négligences.

https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/notr...ement-sur-les-toits-24-04-2019-2309250_23.php

Une belle sécurité en vérité : les employés de l’entreprise Le Bras frères aka « toutes les conditions de sécurité étaient remplies » qui fumaient sur l’échafaudage et dont les mégots le parsemaient encore après le drame ; les installations électriques « sauvages » dans les voutes, où il ne devait y avoir aucune installation électrique, pour faire sonner des cloches ; la ronde de veille 24/24, assurée non par deux personnels qualifiés mais par un quidam en service de 8h à 23h qui visiblement ne savait même pas se reconnaître dans les lieux à surveiller ; une alerte donnée en réalité au moment ou toute la ville pouvait voir sa cathédrale en flammes.

Quoiqu’elle raconte, l’entreprise Le Bras a menti sur les conditions du chantier et sa parole est aujourd’hui nulle.

Idem pour les deux architectes responsables de la cathédrale, l’ancien et son successeur, tous deux prompts en déclarations dans la presse et sur les plateaux de télévision. Nous sommes maintenant curieux de leurs explication sur ses installations électriques sauvages qui n’ont pu être réalisées sans qu’ils en aient connaissant à un moment donné.


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les accidents ça n’existe pas. C’est l’excuse qu’on se sert pour camoufler la négligence. Une catastrophe est souvent une somme de négligences.
> 
> https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/notr...ement-sur-les-toits-24-04-2019-2309250_23.php


Eh bah voilà, on a trouvé le coupable ! La négligence humaine…
Une attitude et des actes dont je ne soupçonnais pas l’existence sur les chantiers des monuments historiques. C'est triste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2019)

Un bar vegan, qui faisait payer les hommes 18% plus cher, ferme ses po...


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un bar vegan, qui faisait payer les hommes 18% plus cher, ferme ses po...


Je meurs de rire.
Faire payer 18% plus cher aux hommes est et restera une mesure discriminatoire.
Réactions de l'homme que je suis (ou pense être) :
1-Je ne suis visiblement pas bienvenu dans ce rade.
2-Je ne vois pas ce que je fous dans ce rade, alors qu'à côté je payerais mon demi moins cher
3-Je me tire

Tentative d'explication du journal concernant la discrimination manifeste en matière de rémunération :
"Comme l’explique The Daily Wire, l’écart de rémunération entre les hommes et les femmes ne s’explique pas par le seul phénomène de discrimination, mais par les choix que les hommes et les femmes font au cours de leur carrière. Les femmes tendent à se diriger vers des métiers moins bien payés que les hommes, ou des fonctions qui offrent davantage de flexibilité, mais qui induisent moins d’heures travaillées."
C'est moi ou le mec qui a écrit ça est particulièrement un âne ?


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2019)

Je ne savais pas qu'on payait les femmes


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'on payait les femmes



Ce ne sont pas celles qu'on paie tout de suite qui coûtent le plus cher...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je meurs de rire.
> Faire payer 18% plus cher aux hommes est et restera une mesure discriminatoire.
> Réactions de l'homme que je suis (ou pense être) :
> 1-Je ne suis visiblement pas bienvenu dans ce rade.
> ...



D'acccord sur la 1ère moitié.
Pas sur la 2ème, le type n'est pas un âne, il a juste un peu ébrêché, sans se donner la peine de creuser dans l'argumentaire, le cliché de "l'iniquité" des écarts de salaires entre hommes et femmes.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Pas sur la 2ème, le type n'est pas un âne, il a juste un peu ébrêché, sans se donner la peine de creuser dans l'argumentaire, le cliché de "l'iniquité" des écarts de salaires entre hommes et femmes.


Je t'entends.
Par précaution, j'ai lu le papier original, histoire de vérifier que ses propos n'étaient pas tronqués par la traduction.
C'est une journaliste, en fait.
Il n'y a rien de plus que ce qui est dit.
Sans se donner la peine de creuser l'argumentaire, dis-tu.
Mais n'est-ce point le minimum que l'on demande à un journaliste ?
M'enfin, j'imagine qu'on n'a pas toujours le temps.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je t'entends.
> Par précaution, j'ai lu le papier original, histoire de vérifier que ses propos n'étaient pas tronqués par la traduction.
> C'est une journaliste, en fait.
> Il n'y a rien de plus que ce qui est dit.
> ...



Malheureusement les journalistes n'ont le plus souvent plus les moyens de faire leur travail (sérieusement), et depuis une bonne vingtaine d'années.
Cf le livre de C. Ruffin, _Les petits soldats du journalisme_, ou aux Etats Unis_ Blacklist_ de K. Borjesson.
Et puis ils n'assument pas leur parti-pris. L'info n'est jamais neutre, sa hiérarchisation - de la Une à l'articulet paumé dans un coin du canard, n'est pas neutre non plus.

Pour en revenir au sujet égalité salariale hommes/femmes, voici une interview par Cathy Newman sur Channel 4 du Pr Jordan Peterson, clinicien et professeur de psychologie.
Il y a maintenant une version sous-titrée en français. Le sujet arrive rapidement sur la table, au bout de 3mn :


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2019)

Notre-Dame : le petit miracle qui permet de reconstruire à l'identique la « Forêt »


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2019)

«Merci Eugène!»: l’hommage d’Olivier Dutaillis à Viollet-le-Duc


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2019)

Les pompiers devront faire un détour


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les pompiers devront faire un détour


Quand j'écris dans un courrier de réponse que je vais "essayer de privilégier" une autre solution, j'indique clairement au demandeur qu'il peut toujours aller se brosser (connard). La direction du SDIS a donc répondu convenablement (avec la forme) à la demande de ce pauvre type (je ne m'étendrais pas sur ce que je pense de cet abruti fini).
Il n'y a pas de polémique et pas d'équivoque. Les pompiers continueront à faire leur boulot comme ils l'entendent (nous ne les remercierons jamais assez pour ça) et le fâcheux personnage est maintenant connu de tous (grâce à l'article) comme ce qu'il est, un con.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2019)

D'autre part il existe des systèmes de modification du rythme des feux que peuvent activer les pompier qui partent en intervention. Il suffit de l'installer...


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2019)

Elles ont l'air en plaine forme, elles : Paris: une patiente filme des souris à l'hôpital Tenon


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2019)

Reconstruisons à l’identique qu’ils disent...

En attendant, faites le ménage : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/l...e-invites-a-faire-le-menage-chez-eux-20190427


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Reconstruisons à l’identique qu’ils disent...


C'est sûr qu'avec des entreprises aussi peu scrupuleuses des consignes de sécurité, on se demande bien pourquoi il faudrait une reconstruction à l'identique. Autant confier le chantier au secteur du BTP, on saura à quoi s'attendre…


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2019)

La vente de bière chaude


----------



## subsole (29 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La vente de bière chaude


Cette députée fume trop.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2019)

Notre-Dame: «Monsieur le président, ne dessaisissez pas les experts du patrimoine!»


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2019)

Transformer le corps humain en compost, une alternative aux funérailles classiques


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2019)

Enfin on en parle. Il serait temps.


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Transformer le corps humain en compost, une alternative aux funérailles classiques


Tu ne trouves pas que la soupe de légumes à un drôle de gout ? 
Normal, avec tout le pinard en cubi que s'envoyait tantine .....


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2019)

Va y avoir du boulot pour éveiller les consciences à ce genre d'alternative.
J'ai encore autour de moi des gens qui n'envisagent pas la crémation sereinement (essentiellement parce qu'ils la considèrent comme un outrage au corps de l'être disparu - inutile de dire qu'ils refusent aussi le don d'organe), alors du compost...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2019)

Soleil vert c'est mieux !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2019)

Attention à la préparation du Soleil Vert.
Les études tendent à prouver qu'il faut se cantonner à ne manger que les muscles (rendus exsangues).
Au risque de développer les mêmes symptômes, avec les mêmes conséquences, que les vaches folles nourries avec de la farine animale.
Jetez un coup d’œil aux maladies liées à l'anthropophagie. Vous verrez que ce genre d'alimentation ne ressemble pas à "La Solution" à la faim dans le monde.


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Soleil vert c'est mieux !


À taaaaaable


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Attention à la préparation du Soleil Vert.
> Les études tendent à prouver qu'il faut se cantonner à ne manger que les muscles (rendus exsangues).
> Au risque de développer les mêmes symptômes, avec les mêmes conséquences, que les vaches folles nourries avec de la farine animale.
> Jetez un coup d’œil aux maladies liées à l'anthropophagie. Vous verrez que ce genre d'alimentation ne ressemble pas à "La Solution" à la faim dans le monde.


Alors, juste un doigt .....


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2019)

Euh...

Avant ou après le whisky ?


----------



## loustic (30 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Transformer le corps humain en compost, une alternative aux funérailles classiques


Rendons ces funérailles obligatoires aux écolos, on verra ensite...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Rendons ces funérailles obligatoires aux écolos, on verra ensite...



Bravo !
Tu leur a enfin trouvé une utilité...

Quant aux produits chimiques : « _À ce jour, on a le choix entre du béton et du plastique si l’on opte pour un enterrement ou émettre énormément de CO2 en cas de crémation, résume Robert Morez, fondateur des cahiers de l’agroécologie qui milite depuis des années pour la légalisation de cette pratique. Sans parler de toute la chimie qui sert à l’embaumement et qui va ensuite polluer les cours d’eau_. »

Encore un gros malin, celui-là : pourrait-il expliquer ce qu'est un "_accélérateur de décomposition_" ?


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2019)

Ah bon, les écolos ne sont  pas BIO ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> pourrait-il expliquer ce qu'est un "_accélérateur de décomposition_" ?


La chaux vive, par exemple, est un accélérateur de décomposition.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> La chaux vive, par exemple, est un accélérateur de décomposition.



... qui a, en milieu humide (ce sera le cas) a l'inconvénient de "s'éteindre" très vite; or, pour faire disparaître un cadavre en un an...

Dans un bac à compost soumis à la pluie, il faut déjà 3/4 ans pour obtenir un terreau utilisable !
Ce n'est pas de la chaux vive qu'il va falloir, mais carrément de l'acide sulfurique ou encore de l'hydroxyde de sodium (soude caustique) ! 

En tout bio tout honneur !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Va y avoir du boulot pour éveiller les consciences à ce genre d'alternative.



Les consciences ? Libre à toi mais ne vient pas nous emmerder avec TA conscience. Ça commence à bien faire de nous foutre votre religion écolo dans tous les aspects de NOTRE vie.

JE N’AI PAS ENVIE DE PARTICIPER AU « BIEN » COMMUN. J’EMMERDE LE TROUPEAU. J’URINE SUR LES GENERATIONS FUTURES.

Après avoir essayé de nous confisquer nos organes vous voulez maintenant mettre main basse sur les corps ?

Je pollue si j’en ai envie. Je fume, je bois, je bouffe et je baise qui je veux comme je veux. Je pétrole si ça me chante. Rien à foutre de la retraite. Et j’espère emmerder un maximum de gens avec mes restes.

Le seul truc qui me console de toutes vos conneries : je ne verrai pas la fin de votre siècle de merde que je souhaite bien pourri à vos mioches et aux mioches de vos mioches, à la "Soleil Vert » justement puisqu’on en parle.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> …humeur du soir…



Par exemple !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Par exemple !



Farpaitement !


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les consciences ? Libre à toi mais ne vient pas nous emmerder avec TA conscience. Ça commence à bien faire de nous foutre votre religion écolo dans tous les aspects de NOTRE vie.
> 
> JE N’AI PAS ENVIE DE PARTICIPER AU « BIEN » COMMUN. J’EMMERDE LE TROUPEAU. J’URINE SUR LES GENERATIONS FUTURES.
> 
> ...


Mon cher Moon,
Il ne me semble pas avoir, d'une quelconque manière que ce soit, affiché une soi disant appartenance à une religion écolo.
[Là je suis chagrin]
Une lecture attentive de ma sortie suffirait à comprendre que je suis resté factuel, sans faire étalage d'une prétendue profession de foi (faut-il que dorénavant l'on s'exprime à grand renfort de , de  et autres LOL pour éviter d'être catalogué ? Sommes-nous à ce point devenus tellement cons que notre capacité d'analyse et de discernement nécessite de s'appuyer sur un icône final ?).
Ne t'en déplaise, je suis somme toute d'accord avec toi.
Et nous pouvons le résumer de cette manière : ma gueule d'abord, après moi le déluge.
Mais on ne peut pas souhaiter le pire à ceux qui suivent.
On ne peut pas affirmer d'un côté que l'on se fout de leur devenir et de l'autre leur souhaiter quoi que ce soit.
Ou bien alors on a pris le (curieux) parti de faire chier le monde de son vivant et après sa mort.
M'est avis que ce genre de personnage ne peut espérer faire chier grand monde avec ses restes.
Quand on a une merde collée à la semelle, on nettoie.
Et si ça ne part pas, on jette la godasse.

(Cocher l'icône qui parait le mieux adapté).


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> (Cocher l'icône qui parait le mieux adapté).



Le post dont tu es le héros !

Je choisis 
C'est quoi la suite ?


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi la suite ?


La suite c'est ce qui vient après.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La suite c'est ce qui vient après.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mon cher Moon,
> Il ne me semble pas avoir, d'une quelconque manière que ce soit, affiché une soi disant appartenance à une religion écolo.
> [Là je suis chagrin]
> Une lecture attentive de ma sortie suffirait à comprendre que je suis resté factuel, sans faire étalage d'une prétendue profession de foi (faut-il que dorénavant l'on s'exprime à grand renfort de , de  et autres LOL pour éviter d'être catalogué ? Sommes-nous à ce point devenus tellement cons que notre capacité d'analyse et de discernement nécessite de s'appuyer sur un icône final ?).
> ...


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> une soi disant appartenance à une religion écolo.


Autrement dit, tu n'as pas la main verte !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Autrement dit, tu n'as pas la main verte !


Pas plus que la tige (l'âge aidant ).


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Mai 2019)

Buvez de l'eau de Vals


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2019)

On peut arrêté de s’inquiéter, tout va bien.

Il n'en faudra pas plus pour que le gouvernement français enterre définitivement le projet d'interdiction du glyphosate.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On peut arrêté de s’inquiéter, tout va bien.
> Il n'en faudra pas plus pour que le gouvernement français enterre définitivement le projet d'interdiction du glyphosate.



Rien de nouveau sous le soleil : Le chlordécone, un scandale français ? [Décryptage] 1/2 - Outre-mer 
Et c'est la miss Buzin (actuelle ministre de la santé  ) qui a fait cesser les études sur la dangerosité du produit, alors que les USA l'avaient interdit... en 1976 !


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2019)

Les élèves vont certainement être attentifs en Floride


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rien de nouveau sous le soleil : Le chlordécone, un scandale français ? [Décryptage] 1/2 - Outre-mer
> Et c'est la miss Buzin (actuelle ministre de la santé  ) qui a fait cesser les études sur la dangerosité du produit, alors que les USA l'avaient interdit... en 1976 !


C'est tout de même fabuleux d'apprendre que le truc a été interdit en France, mais pas partout en France.
Ça me débecquette. 



subsole a dit:


> Les élèves vont certainement être attentifs en Floride


Fini l'époque où le prof te tirait des bouts de craies.
On passe à du sévère, du robuste.
Le premier qui moufte c'est 3 sommations et bye-bye.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Fini l'époque où le prof te tirait des bouts de craies.
> On passe à du sévère, du robuste.
> Le premier qui moufte c'est 3 sommations et bye-bye.


Une nouvelle méthode pour éviter les classes surchargées ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Fini l'époque où le prof te tirait des bouts de craies.
> On passe à du sévère, du robuste.
> Le premier qui moufte c'est 3 sommations et bye-bye.



La méthode pour avoir des WE tranquilles : Bénin: l'armée déloge les manifestants à balles réelles


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une nouvelle méthode pour éviter les classes surchargées ?


Puisque nous sommes en pleine période "télé réalité", on fait pareil à l'école.
Classe de 45 élèves en début d'année, et on affine.

(rhooo, je me hais).


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La méthode pour avoir des WE tranquilles : Bénin: l'armée déloge les manifestants à balles réelles


Même système qu'à l'école.
On laisse venir et on affine.

(rhooo, je me hais - encore)


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Buvez de l'eau de Vals



Ils auraient mieux fait d’interdire les cons.

Y’a des petits vins sympathique par là-bas. Souvenir…


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils auraient mieux fait d’interdire les cons.



Compliqué, y en a trop de cons


----------



## boninmi (3 Mai 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Buvez de l'eau de Vals


La préfète de l'Ardèche, qui n'aime pas qu'on l'appelle préfète et qui s'est fait récemment rayer sa voiture par un gilet jaune, se montre intraitable sur certains sujets. Elle vient de mettre en route la reconduite hors du territoire de Moussa Konde, jeune guinéen arrivé mineur en 2016 (La Tribune de Montélimar du 2 mai). Elle a été moins regardante sur les irrégularités d'un permis de construire d'un édifice religieux (deux clochers de près de 50 m de haut) au cœur du Parc Naturel Régional des Monts d'Ardèche (le même périodique, du 18 avril). Buvez plutôt du vin de messe ? 

Sinon, les gourous avaient raison, la preuve de l'existence du troisième œil a été apportée.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils auraient mieux fait d’interdire les cons.
> Y’a des petits vins sympathique par là-bas. Souvenir…


J'en déduis que tu en étais un ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> J'en déduis que tu en étais un ?


Bah! On est toujours le con de quelqu’un, n’est-ce pas ?

Non. Je ne me suis pas soulé dans les gorges de l’Ardèche, quelle idée ! Je réservais cela au soirées festives, assis à une table, entre amis, avec du vin et du fromage de chèvre, parfois très vieux. J’ai aussi bu de l’eau de Vals. J’ai diné à Vals-les-Bains. Très bon souvenir.

Mais bon, je te parle de cela, c’était y’a vingt ans. J’étais jeune et mon foie plus résistant. Aujourd’hui j’ai du mal à le faire collaborer. D’un commun accord, nous en restons à la bière, au Single Malt et au Cognac. Le vin à l’occasion. Toujours avec modération. Fini l’ivresse des profondeurs où l’abîme regardait en moi.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2019)

C'est con de devenir raisonnable...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2019)

C’est à boire, à boire, à boire...


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! On est toujours le con de quelqu’un, n’est-ce pas ?
> 
> Non. Je ne me suis pas soulé dans les gorges de l’Ardèche, quelle idée ! Je réservais cela au soirées festives, assis à une table, entre amis, avec du vin et du fromage de chèvre, parfois très vieux. J’ai aussi bu de l’eau de Vals. J’ai diné à Vals-les-Bains. Très bon souvenir.
> 
> Mais bon, je te parle de cela, c’était y’a vingt ans. J’étais jeune et mon foie plus résistant. Aujourd’hui j’ai du mal à le faire collaborer. D’un commun accord, nous en restons à la bière, au Single Malt et au Cognac. Le vin à l’occasion. Toujours avec modération. Fini l’ivresse des profondeurs où l’abîme regardait en moi.


C'est dans la tête vieille bique !!! 
Ok ... je mets 3 jours pour m'en remettre aujourd'hui mais quoi ... on ne laisse pas tomber l'ivresse des profondeurs sans perdre son âme ... méfie toi !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Mai 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est con de devenir raisonnable...


Suicidaire je dirais plutôt !!!


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> on ne laisse pas tomber l'ivresse des profondeurs sans perdre son âme


Aaaaaaaaah, les psaumes du Sirop…


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est à boire, à boire, à boire...


Quand l'auteur rédige l'inverse, de ce qu'i veut dire, c'est l'ivresse de quoi ? 
_".... en demandant aux grandes entreprises brassicoles d’améliorer leurs approvisionnement et de commencer à faire déstockage dès maintenant."_


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2019)

Il est interdit d’additionner les + 2 et + 4 à «UNO»


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est interdit d’additionner les + 2 et + 4 à «UNO»


J’ai rien compris. C’est quoi ce truc ? Vous ne jouez plus à la belote ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous ne jouez plus à la belote ?


Un jeu avec des cartes à jouer du XXe siècle ?! Nan mais t'es pas bien !?

T'en connais beaucoup des gosses qui veulent jouer avec des personnages pareillement accoutrées ?! S'il n'ont pas dans le réel, un jeu qui leur permet de coller un max de cartes en plus à l'adversaire pour l'éjecter du podium, bah ils ne jouent pas aux cartes ! C'est comme ça maintenant. Faut t'y faire !

Note que je suis content de l'arrivée de cet eastern egg, pardon nouvelle règle qui limite la prise de cartes à un +2 ou un +4. Je n'aurai plus la moitié du paquet dans les main la prochaine fois que j'affronterai des petits monstres assoiffés de victoire !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Faut t'y faire !



Vivement la tombe.


----------



## Berthold (8 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’ai rien compris. C’est quoi ce truc ? Vous ne jouez plus à la belote ?


« Uno » ; quand j'étais môme, on y jouait avec un paquet de 52 cartes classiques, on appelait ça le 8 américain. Quand mes gamins m'ont invité à jouer avec eux sous la forme commerciale précitée, je leur ai susurré qu'il n'y avait pas besoin d'un jeu de cartes spécifique, et là, à leur regard, j'ai compris que j'étais vraiment un vieux con.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2019)

La preuve que ceux flashés par un radar sont bien des pigeons


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Mai 2019)

<--- clic !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (9 Mai 2019)

J'en ai marre de ces températures de mars en plein mois de mai.

Je vais demander des comptes à Greta Asperger et sa maman Evelyne Déhliat pour diffusion de fausses nouvelles


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2019)

Ah! Ah ! Ah! Je connaissais mais ça me fait toujours autant marrer.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2019)

Bakou, une finale inaccessible mais au combien juteuse.

https://www.lemonde.fr/sport/articl...nale-a-bakou-fait-polemique_5460958_3242.html


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2019)

Un fan de Macgé ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2019)

Lysistrata made in U.S.A.

En fait, ça marche pas terrible ce remake.

Comment faire comprendre à ces idiotes que la pièce d’Aristophane était une bouffonnerie ?


----------



## loustic (13 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lysistrata made in U.S.A.
> 
> En fait, ça marche pas terrible ce remake.
> 
> Comment faire comprendre à ces idiotes que la pièce d’Aristophane était une bouffonnerie ?


Aristophane était connu en 1600 par des femmes Iroquoises ???


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Aristophane était connu en 1600 par des femmes Iroquoises ???



Si c’est comme le compte rendu de la fin de la guerre au Liberia dans le même article j’ai un gros doute sur la véracité de l’anecdote.

La chute de Charles Taylor et le désarmement des milices par l’armée Nigériane sous mandat de l’ONU, voilà ce qui a arrêté les massacres.

Grèves de femmes, grève du sexe ? Dans un conflit où les viols étaient le quotidien ? Laisse-moi rire.


Alissa Milano est une cruche. Le problème ce n’est pas la Georgie ni même la Cour Suprême. Le problème de la législation sur l’avortement aux États-Unis est qu’il n’y a aucune législation sur l’avortement aux États-Unis. Le problème est la lâcheté des membres du Congrès.

Il n’y a pas un droit défini à l’avortement mais une interdiction aux États d’en restreindre l’accès aux femmes selon des conditions définies dans plusieurs décisions de la Cour Suprême. Ces décisions se basent sur une interprétation plus que discutable du 14e amendement. Le 14e (1865) ne parle pas d’avortement, il ne parle pas des femmes, il interdit de restreindre les droits des anciens esclaves dans les États. En 1973, la Cour Suprême la plus à gauche de l’histoire U.S., a tordu le 14e amendement pour assimiler l’avortement à un droit civique et la femme à un nègre. (_Woman is the nigger of the world_ - Lennon)

Depuis, malgré les changements de personnel à la Cour Suprême, malgré le rappel constant par une minorité de juges y siégeant (abusivement qualifiés de conservateurs) qu’il s’agit d’un détournement du texte de la Constitution dans un sens non prévu par ses rédacteurs, la position tient toujours. Pourquoi ? Parce que la Cour Suprême a conscience que la grande majorité des Étasuniens sont favorables à la liberté de choix concernant l’avortement, et que le Congrès refuse de légiférer comme il le devrait depuis plus de quarante ans.

Prédiction : qu’importe la composition de la Cour Suprême, le texte de loi de la Georgie sera déclaré inconstitutionnel, au nom du 14e amendement et des décisions précédentes dans ce sens.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Mai 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> La preuve que ceux flashés par un radar sont bien des pigeons



Ce qui nous rappelle que Alfred Hitchcock fut un visionnaire. Le film qu'il tourna en 1963 dans une maison du Touquet était prophétique.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2019)

Un coq en procès pour nuisances sonores


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un coq en procès pour nuisances sonores



Cela me rappelle furieusement une personne qui couine dès lors que quelques notes de musique sont audibles avant 11h30' du mati... 

J'dis ça, j'dis rien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un coq en procès pour nuisances sonores



C’est le problème avec les animaux qui s’appellent Maurice.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mai 2019)

Pauvre chou, il s'est tordu la cheville, je vais demander à mon médecin lorsque ça m'arrivera de m'envoyer aux Etats-unis en passant par la Jamaïque plutôt que de chez moi à l'hôpital le plus proche


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pauvre chou, il s'est tordu la cheville, je vais demander à mon médecin lorsque ça m'arrivera de m'envoyer aux Etats-unis en passant par la Jamaïque plutôt que de chez moi à l'hôpital le plus proche



Ce sont des productions à plusieurs dizaine de millions de dollars. Il faut tenir compte de l’avis des assureurs.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jean-Claude Brisseau
> Un de mes cinéaste préféré. Il a pu paraître sulfureux à certains, mais jamais vulgaire.



Jean-Claude Brisseau, exécuté testamentaire

il est en bonne compagnie : Ils ne veulent pas de Palme d’honneur pour Alain Delon, qui pense « mal » !

"fake news" (c'est à la mode) ou police de la pensée ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2019)

On voit de ces titres, parfois...
« On accorde plus de confiance aux femmes pour créer des villes inclusives et durables »

'inclusive et durable', on dirait une pub pour un marqueur permanent et féministe


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> On voit de ces titres, parfois...
> « On accorde plus de confiance aux femmes pour créer des villes inclusives et durables »
> 'inclusive et durable', on dirait une pub pour un marqueur permanent et féministe



Ton ironie est limite blessante : voici le fruit des masturbations cogitations d'une éminente sociologue (c'est une activité bien portée par les temps qui courent) œuvrant à l'INED en prise avec la modernité.

Ses responsabilités sont grandes : 

* DOMAINE(S) DE RECHERCHE *
- croissance urbaine 
- espace périurbain
- politique de logement
- genre et inégalités
- interface travail / sphère domestique
- méthodes mixtes

* ÉQUIPES DE RECHERCHE *
 Pôle Perspectives Internationales
 Genre, sexualité et inégalités
 Mobilité, logement et entourage

* PROJETS DE RECHERCHE *
 GeeT : Générations, entourage, espaces et trajectoires
 Espace et stratifications sociales
 Genre au fil de la vie
 Voisinages, quartiers et effets de socialisation 
 Parcours de vie et inégalités socio-économiques

Tu ferais mieux de ravaler ta jalousie pour tenter de se hisser à son niveau !

Pour moi, c'est beaucoup trop haut, j'aurais le vertige et manquerais d'oxygène !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2019)

Je propose de lancer de grands débats tels que « Féminisme et espaces verts », « Féminisme et pistes cyclables » ou « Les tours de 18 étages ont-elles un sexe ? ».


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je propose de lancer de grands débats tels que « Féminisme et espaces verts », « Féminisme et pistes cyclables » ou « Les tours de 18 étages ont-elles un sexe ? ».


C'est d'actualité...
"Les femmes sont-elles des hommes ?"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mai 2019)

Des médecins professionnels


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2019)

Un joli rêve


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un joli rêve


Moi quand je rêve de chiffre, je rêve du 69.
Manque de bol, il est pas sur la grille.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi quand je rêve de chiffre, je rêve du 69.
> Manque de bol, il est pas sur la grille.



Par contre, tu peux aller te laver les dents !


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2019)

Après homo sapiens sapiens (tu parles !) homo smartphonensis


----------



## boninmi (17 Mai 2019)

L'état de la cathédrale


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mai 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Après homo sapiens sapiens (tu parles !) homo smartphonensis


Même que parmi eux il y a des smombies.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> L'état de la cathédrale



Alain Finkielkraut: le suicide de Notre-Dame


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2019)

Grumpy cat, le chat préféré des internautes, est mort

Suis pas vegan : c'est le bon fil !

_Vaut mieux être architecte_ !


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Grumpy cat, le chat préféré des internautes, est mort
> 
> Suis pas vegan : c'est le bon fil !
> 
> _Vaut mieux être architecte_ !



au contraire, c'est dans le fil post mortem qu'il faillait poster !
déçu de ton erreur...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Grumpy cat, le chat préféré des internautes, est mort
> 
> Suis pas vegan : c'est le bon fil !
> 
> _Vaut mieux être architecte_ !





flotow a dit:


> au contraire, c'est dans le fil post mortem qu'il faillait poster !
> déçu de ton erreur...



bis repetita : 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Suis pas vegan : c'est le bon fil !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2019)

Avoir confiance dans la justice de son pays : tout un programme Après la libération de son ex qui a tenté de la tuer, Laura interpelle le gouvernement: «Protégez-moi!»


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Même que parmi eux il y a des smombies.


Et vous prononcez ça comment madame ?
Smobies, je veux bien mais là c'est trop…


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Alain Finkielkraut: le suicide de Notre-Dame


Je ne peux aller plus loin que 





> Encerclée par la laideur, la cathédrale a voulu mettre fin à ses jours


Mais ça me suffit et me rassure.
Je ne suis pas le seul à entendre le murmure des objets inanimés.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2019)

C'est le moment d'aller vérifier le fond de vos (vieux) tiroirs : Une charcuterie parisienne passe de l'euro au franc 

Bon appétit !


----------



## subsole (18 Mai 2019)

Avec les francs, on achète du stock de charcuterie de la même époque ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Avec les francs, on achète du stock de charcuterie de la même époque ?



Elle était peut-être moins trafiquée qu'aujourd'hui !


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Et vous prononcez ça comment madame ?


Comme ça s'écrit, je pense.
Je ne l'ai, pour ma part, jamais entendu prononcé.
Mais tu vas voir qu'ils vont finir par nous le foutre dans le dico.


----------



## PHILBX (18 Mai 2019)

un peu de technique, 
boussole celeste 

Antbot


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2019)

En Angleterre, il y a aussi un « Sexit » 

Ah ces jeunes...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En Angleterre, il y a aussi un « Sexit »
> 
> Ah ces jeunes...


"En France, la fréquence des rapports sexuels déclarés est actuellement de 8,7 par mois"
C'est quoi ce 0,7 ?
- Commence sans moi, je finis de regarder le film
- T'as qu'à finir tout seul, j'ai besoin de dormir
- Bon, écoute, désolé mais je n'y arrive pas, on finira demain
- T'as déjà fini ? Mais tu viens à peine d'entrer.
Je suis perplexe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2019)

Le nouvelle définition mondiale du kilogramme entre en vigueur


----------



## subsole (20 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le nouvelle définition mondiale du kilogramme entre en vigueur


Je me disais justement ce matin que quelque chose ne tournait pas rond dans ce monde, me voila rassuré.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mai 2019)

"Une dérive de 50 µg par siècle".
Ça se barre en couille.
Dans quelques milliards d'années, les scientifiques vont se foutre de nous en voyant que notre kg ne pèse pas un kg (si on part du principe qu'il y aura encore une activité humaine sur terre, bien sûr).


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Je me disais justement ce matin que quelque chose ne tournait pas rond dans ce monde, me voila rassuré.





lamainfroide a dit:


> "Une dérive de 50 µg par siècle".
> Ça se barre en couille.
> Dans quelques milliards d'années, les scientifiques vont se foutre de nous en voyant que notre kg ne pèse pas un kg (si on part du principe qu'il y aura encore une activité humaine sur terre, bien sûr).



En effet, y'a des trucs qui ne tournent pas complètement rond...


----------



## subsole (21 Mai 2019)

Il n'y pas seulement les petits zoisoo dans leux forest qui chanteux channteux


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mai 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Il n'y pas seulement les petits zoisoo dans leux forest qui chanteux channteux


Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous ces cons à vouloir s'installer en campagne et à venir faire chier le monde ?
Ça a le don de me foutre hors de moi.


----------



## peyret (21 Mai 2019)




----------



## subsole (21 Mai 2019)

Bin, ils idéalisent en faisant du composte dans leur cuisine, et des radis sur leur balcon, ça leurs fait oublier le bruit des voitures et le reste, et un jour ils partent à la campagne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2019)

Ils veulent tous les avantages de la campagne sans les inconvénients. Mais ça, ce n’est pas possible.

Mais bon, comme disait l’autre, les cons, ça ose tout, c’est même à ça qu’on les reconnaît.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous ces cons à vouloir s'installer en campagne et à venir faire chier le monde ?
> Ça a le don de me foutre hors de moi.


« Ces cons » sont simplement déconnectés du vivant…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2019)

Je pense que j’ai une idée d’où je vais aller passer mes prochaines vacances : https://www.sudouest.fr/2019/05/22/...-or-d-1-4-kilo-dans-un-champ-6109425-4776.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2019)

L’Uni révèle que le sperme des Suisses est de mauvaise qualité


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2019)

Esprit, es-tu là ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2019)

Des entretiens d'embauche qui virent au cauchemar au ministère de la Culture


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des entretiens d'embauche qui virent au cauchemar au ministère de la Culture


Je suis sidéré. Je taperais sur la tronche de ce mec à coup de talons aiguille jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive.

Demande spéciale :
@aCLR ô modérateur de La Terrasse, serait-il envisageable de créer une nouvelle mouture de ce fil ?
Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5]
Les dernières manipulations des sorciers du forum ont foutu le bordel dans les fils, mettant à mal la chronologie (et par là le confort de lecture). Pourquoi ne pas repartir sur du sain, du propre, du lisible ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

Il gagne concours d’éloquence sans savoir parler le Français


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2019)

Les iGogues, vous en rêviez ? Les japonais l’ont fait !

https://www.nippon.com/fr/news/fnn20190404002/


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Les iGogues, vous en rêviez ? Les japonais l’ont fait !
> https://www.nippon.com/fr/news/fnn20190404002/



Tu connais la date d'installation au Bar ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu connais la date d'installation au Bar ?



Non.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2019)

Toulouse: première coupe du monde de la chocolatine


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2019)

Un vin belge élu meilleur mousseux du monde pour la première fois ..  




*Comme c'est le burdel, en avant la nouvelle mouture *(et dites merci à la main froide)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un vin belge élu meilleur mousseux du monde pour la première fois ..



Bien ... Bien !!!!!


----------

